# OG HOUSTON LOWRIDER



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Where the fu$k is Richmond Ave :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Houston TX


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah that is kinda true....my thing is we need to hook something up like that again............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i havent been there in a while. i used to go every chance i could get in my m/c. 

id still like to cruise , wheres the spot??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man really there isn't one. If you where to go to Richmond Ave on a Saturday you would be lucky to see one Low-Low on the strip.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

then the clubs should set something up. like back in the days. from fondren all the way to almost 610.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah that sh!t was tight back in the days.............then one day it all went down hill...it first stated with the cops..the the punks that wanted to start throwing sh!t at your cars then the shootings.....all those punks that thought they where hard.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember when t town was peters wildlife. then it came t town. and all the hard heads came out. i rather ride on westheimer but theres nothing but rice. richmond is kind of bumpy for a lifted ride...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

that is true...and yes the timer is full of ricers........but i think everyone in Houston needs to do something somewhere........for one i miss hitting switches and cruising with the boys.....2nd i spend to much money now in the damm clubs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what we need is another memorial park with straight flowing cars just cruising down the park.


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

mac gregor is houston best bet!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man, houstons dead. it sucks here cus everyone is too much into the whole bling-bling wannabe rapper/superstar thing and low-lows aren't good enough for them. me and my gal were out the other night and i saw one low..A REAL FLASHBACK type of low. it was a fullsize chevy pickup with a TILT BED, remember those?? he had Ontario, Canada plates and made a right turn off westheimer to richmond and all i could think is that he was gonna be disappointed like a mofo if he came all this way just for THAT. but i agree, it'd be nice to have something here again....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah he probably was dissappointed....last time i went down Richmond just to see i could count actual low lows on one hand 2 of them.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Yea I use to cruise 75th street Mason park back in the day. I don't let that stop me though........you can still catch me cruisin in my 64' 4dr or my 64' drop every little chance I get!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah there use to be a bunch of spots-Irvington-Mason a lot of diffrent places.......we really need to start this back up again.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 10 2004, 11:35 AM
> *yeah there use to be a bunch of spots-Irvington-Mason a lot of diffrent places.......we really need to start this back up again.
> [snapback]2380367[/snapback]​*


Irvington was ok, no Mason park though.

Anyone remember Mexican Park in Jacinto City? Thats old skool. :biggrin: 

It'd be nice to have another cruise spot, but it'll never happen here again. Too much bling-bling, I'm a wannabe rapper/superstar/platinum/SeanJohn wearin ****.

Ride for yourself and hookup with some of these fools on here for some small cruises.

Ahhhhhh.....those were the days... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Yea .........any suggestions? There was talk a while back of using the old drive-in theater property off of Redbluff & 225 in Pasadena. There would be a cover of $5.00 or so to come in and chill,cruise, bbq, hop, or whatever.At the same time it would cut down on all the troublemakers.  This fee would pay for the use and upkeeping of the property. Never heard anything more about it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 10 2004, 11:46 AM
> *Yea .........any suggestions? There was talk a while back of using the old drive-in theater property off of Redbluff & 225 in Pasadena. There would be a cover of $5.00 or so to come in and chill,cruise, bbq, hop, or whatever.At the same time it would cut down on all the troublemakers.   This fee would pay for the use and upkeeping of the property. Never heard anything more about it.
> [snapback]2380397[/snapback]​*


that would be nice. close to the freeway also.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah there was also talk about this one place it was like a church parking lot or something where the cover was $5.00...never went though....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Well alot things happened to Richmond Ave. that got it shut down. The problem w/ that Richmond Ave was a that it's in the middle of a night club strip. After the club closes there are a bunch of drunk idiots getting macho & starting shyt. Then a bunch of young punks trying to puck up a drunk hoes ... etc. Next comes property damage to businesses & complaints from business owners. Well you guy know the end result... Samething happened to Memorial,Mexican. & Mason parks. Except the nearby residents were the ones complaining.Also there is not much cruisin because of the lack of lowriders. Many have lost interest in lowridering b/c they have moved on to became family men. Then there is the issue of $$$. Some guys have just given up & sold there lowriders. Some have just gone into hidding slowly rebuilding there lowriders...in *my opinion *there isn't any cruising for the following reasons
1. lack of crusiers(lowriders not punks w/wheels)
2. car clubs can't agree in a mutal cruising spot
3.bad trash (crime)that follows cruising spot (ex: gangs,alcohol,drugs, etc......)
I myself would like to find a spot & cruise again. question is where?
This is only MY OPINION, & it is not intended to offendany one
Dave Hernandez
Aztec Image
Houston,Tejas
www.aztecimagecarclub.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so wheres a good spot???


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2004, 02:35 PM
> *so wheres a good spot???
> [snapback]2386194[/snapback]​*


Cruising in Houston is tough because it rains so damn much. Eastwood park down Harrisburg to Mason Park would be my best suggestion. It needs to be in the hood.


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

The revitalization of Downtown is what happened to the Richmond strip. Alot of those clubs and bars moved down to the new Main St. Oh yeah I'm from Galveston, why don't you guys ever hit up Seawall Blvd, with Houston being so close?


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

seawall is cool ,but only on certain holidays,i still say mac gregor park is our best bet,city approved crusing there a while back,but nobody has put it to work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jose24 (Nov 12, 2003)

Just curious lord of the flies, but why on certain holidays? Why not make it a Sunday event? Is it because of the distance? I'm really into Slabs, but I would love to see more Lows around here on a consistant basis.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i like the seawall too, but folks wont drive that far i dont think. i only make it out there on holidays mainly,


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah the seawall is cool but i think the travel out there is not far but far you know what i mean. Then depending on the way you get there you might have to travel through a city or two (Sabta fe) who will pull a low low over in a heart beat.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cruise downtown, thats where all the action is nowadays and theres lots of parking lots to hang out in....

people just aren't into it as much as they were years ago though. it'll never be like it used to be, you'll just have to make do with some local homies in my opinion.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

too bad alot of people lost intrest........for those of yall intrested in starting something back up place your ideas in here...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 15 2004, 10:20 AM
> *cruise downtown, thats where all the action is nowadays and theres lots of parking lots to  hang out in....
> 
> people just aren't into it as much as they were years ago though.  it'll never be like it used to be, you'll just have to make do with some local homies in my opinion.
> [snapback]2413398[/snapback]​*


there are tons of cops downtown who are quick to pull anyone over. :thumbsdown:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm down! Just let me know where & when!  I can get several people w/lo-lo's to meet and start it back up. :biggrin: Also know some people in the police force(Houston & Pasadena) that might be able to help us out somehow.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 16 2004, 11:41 AM
> *I'm down! Just let me know where & when!   I can get several people w/lo-lo's to meet and start it back up. :biggrin: Also know some people in the police force(Houston & Pasadena) that might be able to help us out somehow.
> [snapback]2417523[/snapback]​*


Thats tight man. We really need to get people together then come up with a place...thats a sweet spot to cruise and that is good for everyone.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 9 2004, 11:35 AM
> *Yea I use to cruise 75th street Mason park back in the day. I don't let that stop me though........you can still catch me cruisin in my 64' 4dr or my 64' drop every little chance I get!!!
> [snapback]2375961[/snapback]​*




I remember those days chillin in my front lawn as a chavalito watchin all the ranflas and chicas passing by and telling my homie someday i would have my own lowlo and cruise down canal and 75th. Then the cruising stopped. We need something like that again something to give the new generation something to look forward to.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 16 2004, 11:50 AM
> *Thats tight man. We really need to get people together then come up with a place...thats a sweet spot to cruise and that is good for everyone.
> [snapback]2417556[/snapback]​*



what do you suggest we need to do?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Mac Greggor is a good spot for cruising it's centralized no houses next to it it's big and most importantly the cops don't bother you. For a spot to hang out the Target on fairmont and beltway 8 in pasadena is starting to pick up on saturday nights from about 8-11 pm. right now its mostly imports and trucks but if we put out the word maybe the lolos will start showing up too. If you wanna make this happen then we need to show up in force all on the same night so people will know its the spot to go. Thats how all the old spots started.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i agree...we definetaly need to set something up.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Let's do it then!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

we need to fiqure a way to get everyone on the same page. Possibly make flyers , and some word of mouth


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Mason park and Richmond Ave was bad ass from about 94-97 Man I miss those days.... 
Remember Miami Subs on Westhimer??? :cheesy: That all started with Miami Subs having a small hot rod show on sat afternoons..... Maybe we need a small business to help start up a spot?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

that is true all it took was that little show then it was the spot after that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2004, 01:27 PM
> *that is true all it took was that little show then it was the spot after that.
> [snapback]2421926[/snapback]​*


For over a year too. 
The cops would chillout and just watch the crowd and all the homies hittin 3's around the parking lot.....LoL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 17 2004, 12:30 PM
> *For over a year too.
> The cops would chillout and just watch the crowd and all the homies hittin 3's around the parking lot.....LoL
> [snapback]2421937[/snapback]​*


yeah but you know what happened next........


it got shut down

all the wanna be's came out and started trouble now look.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2004, 01:31 PM
> *yeah but you know what happened next........
> it got shut down
> 
> ...


Thats why I stick to cruzin on Sundays (in the day light)  

Kinda sux tho....

We need a good daytime Sunday spot


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

where do u cruise on Sundays?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Whenever ya found a spot, let me know. I will had about 3 or four lows up there. Me and my boys cruise once a week.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 17 2004, 12:41 PM
> *Whenever ya found a spot, let me know. I will had about 3 or four lows up there. Me and my boys cruise once a week.
> [snapback]2421975[/snapback]​*


where do ya'll cruise at?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 17 2004, 12:34 PM
> *Thats why I stick to cruzin on Sundays (in the day light)
> 
> Kinda sux tho....
> ...



Flashback: remember what happened on richmond when those fools busted out your back window in the hardtop? :angry: 

miami subs was cool for a while, cops chase everyone off of that lot nowadays. i used to hang there for awhile with the racers(not racing, just chillin)and they got shitty.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Liv4Lacs. How much to install a classic grill and put a rim on my bumper kit. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

We cruise on Hwy 6. Not that many lows though


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

How about this saturday 8 pm at the target on fairmont?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 17 2004, 12:45 PM
> *We cruise on Hwy 6. Not that many lows though
> [snapback]2421993[/snapback]​*


by the best buy right?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Nov 17 2004, 12:51 PM
> *How about this saturday 8 pm at the target on fairmont?
> [snapback]2422010[/snapback]​*


how do we get the word out?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Email everyone you know, tell them to email everyone they know and soon the word will get out. If 30-40 people showed up one week the next week it could grow to 40-50 and so on until they chased everyone out.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Nov 17 2004, 01:01 PM
> *Email everyone you know, tell them to email everyone they know and soon the word will get out. If 30-40 people showed up one week the next week it could grow to 40-50 and so on until they chased everyone out.
> [snapback]2422039[/snapback]​*



we need to get everyone on the same page..........so we can have a strong showing....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 17 2004, 01:43 PM
> *Flashback: remember what happened on richmond when those fools busted out your back window in the hardtop? :angry:
> [snapback]2421985[/snapback]​*


That was a the risk you took when you went out to Richmond....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2004, 02:06 PM
> *we need to get everyone on the same page..........so we can have a strong showing....
> [snapback]2422049[/snapback]​*


thats over 40 miles from me


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 17 2004, 01:06 PM
> *That was a the risk you took when you went out to Richmond....
> [snapback]2422050[/snapback]​*


yeah they threw a bottle at my truck put a big dent in the roof


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 17 2004, 01:08 PM
> *thats over 40 miles from me
> [snapback]2422054[/snapback]​*



yeah true we need to centralize it more. make it convienent for everyone. what side of town are you from anyway?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, the LAY IT LOW bumper sticker on my ride must be working :cheesy: Seems we have a few ppl on this site from H-town :0 





J/k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2004, 02:10 PM
> *yeah true we need to centralize it more. make it convienent for everyone. what side of town are you from anyway?
> [snapback]2422059[/snapback]​*


West side/Spring Branch


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah then that is pretty far for you ...pretty much the same distance for me and the rest of the guys too.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

What part of Houston are you from?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 17 2004, 01:26 PM
> *What part of Houston are you from?
> [snapback]2422115[/snapback]​*


SW (STAFFORD)


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Like I said earlier mac greggor park is centalized it is just south of down town so it is about as central as you are going to get some people may have to drive a little to get there but you can't make it conventient for everyone. And by the way I am not suggesting it because it is close to me I live east so Unless we go to the san jacinto monument It will be a little drive for me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think ive been to the target on fairmont...about 2 years ago. i was on the only lowride there :twak: , but maybe its different now...

richmond used to be fun, but there was always drama out there. i remember one time i was riding with my homie and some guys pulled up next to us, we were stuck in traffic...in front of what is now polyesters i think..where abunch of fools use to stand on that hill and watch traffic. well them fools started talkin shit to the car next to us and next u know beer bottles and cans were flying...some guy had a pillow case with something in and started beating on the car, they were jumping all on the car n shit there was about 20 guys. the 4 guys in the car got out and started running and left the car there....then someone started bustin caps and everyone ran......this was all next to us...so being nosey, we parked across the street and waiting for the cops to come.....it got dull, so we decide to pull out. next thing u know the cops are chasing us...pull us over handcuff etc. take us back to the scene and someone "positively identified" us!!!! ...the seached us again and started taking us downtown i kept telling the cop u got the wrong guys but to them it sounded like a typical arrest........finally convinced to take back to the scene so the victims can get a better look....got it all straightened out....but we had to walk from fondren and richmond all the way back to polysters :twak: 



thats my story of richmond ave. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Nov 17 2004, 12:51 PM
> *How about this saturday 8 pm at the target on fairmont?
> [snapback]2422010[/snapback]​*


all the custom trucks and ricers cruise that area.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Gotta keep an eye out on this topic...........I haven't been crusing in over a year...  

When I transfered schools to Houston a homie told me......check out Richmond Av. went there once.....and it was like a ghost town.......... now I see why.


Oscar


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2004, 10:53 PM
> *i think ive been to the target on fairmont...about 2 years ago. i was on the only lowride there  :twak:  , but maybe its different now...
> 
> richmond used to be fun, but there was always drama out there. i remember one time i was riding with my homie and some guys pulled up next to us, we were stuck in traffic...in front of what is now polyesters i think..where abunch of fools use to stand on that hill and watch traffic. well them fools started talkin shit to the car next to us and next u know beer bottles and cans were flying...some guy had a pillow case with something in and started beating on the car, they were jumping all on the car n shit there was about 20 guys. the 4 guys in the car got out and started running and left the car there....then someone started bustin caps and everyone ran......this was all next to us...so being nosey, we parked across the street and waiting for the cops to come.....it got dull, so we decide to pull out. next thing u know the cops are chasing us...pull us over handcuff etc.  take us back to the scene and someone "positively identified" us!!!! ...the seached us again and started taking us downtown i kept telling the cop u got the wrong guys but to them it sounded like a typical arrest........finally convinced to take back to the scene so the victims can get a better look....got it all straightened out....but we had to walk from fondren and richmond all the way back to polysters  :twak:
> ...


i remeber when sitting at a light a suburban ahead of us gets jacked, and next thing you know guns start going off...and that was like one out of maybe five shootings...since then it went down hill


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since were on the subject of incidents on richmond..i got another one

me and homie where riding and some fool in a work van tries to u-turn from the middle lane, and clips his car...wasnt serious we were only going about 10-15mph....so the van just starts driving off like nothing.....he gets to richmond and hillcroft and starts hauling ass down hillcroft...so were chasing him......this guy ran everylight from richmond and hillcroft all the way past I-10...where its called voss instead of hillcroft...and kept going...not even touching the brakes so he finally turns into some rich neighborhood cuz he has a blowout and we stop and i told my homie if we beat his ass we cant call the cops andu cant fix your car......so instead we are going to get the info and call the cops but this guy reeks of alcohol bigtime....and he dont know english and we dont have cell phones so i start knocking on doors while they are looking at the damage, i knocked on atleast 5 houses and no one answered then the guy gets back in the van and takes off again........he hit the corner and we hit the corner about 10 seconds later and he was gone.....got away with a blowout.... :twak: ...should of beaten his ass instead of trying to do it the "right" way


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah alot of shit happened on that street. I remember my boy just got his car back from getting sprayed that morning. We took it out that night and some drunk ass jumped into on coming traffic and hit us. Totaled the car........and then all the shooting.....remember when we started migrating over to Westhiemer to the parking lots over there it was cool for a inute but then of course they started kicking us out again.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone remember Zazz. That's where I first fell in love with lowriders.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 11:53 AM
> *Does anyone remember Zazz. That's where I first fell in love with lowriders.
> [snapback]2424875[/snapback]​*


wasn't that a club right?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happened to the sonic on dunvale? i pasted thru there a few months back and no one was there, not even imports


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 12:00 PM
> *what happened to the sonic on dunvale? i pasted thru there a few months back and no one was there, not even imports
> [snapback]2424907[/snapback]​*


they got raided a while back. It was all over the news. They took everyone in. The officer in charge got in some shit for it though.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Yea it was. the pakinglot use to get filled with lowriders. There was also trucks with dancing beds.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 12:02 PM
> *Yea it was. the pakinglot use to get filled with lowriders. There was also trucks with dancing beds.
> [snapback]2424912[/snapback]​*


i heard of it ......never been there though......where was it located at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 18 2004, 11:01 AM
> *they got raided a while back. It was all over the news. They took everyone in. The officer in charge got in some shit for it though.
> [snapback]2424910[/snapback]​*



yea i remember that....so since then no one ever went back?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

it was on richmond by 610


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 12:03 PM
> *yea i remember that....so since then no one ever went back?
> [snapback]2424919[/snapback]​*


nope..............scared i quess.....everyonce in a while you might see 2 or 3 cars there but they are just chilling at Sonic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 12:04 PM
> *it was on richmond by 610
> [snapback]2424923[/snapback]​*


where city streets is at now right?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

yea. that's the spot. We really need to find a new spot. I just starting lowriding again and I want to show off my shit. I was out the game for about 4 years but bought a nice lac a month ago. Been putting in money and work since I got it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 12:08 PM
> *yea. that's the spot. We really need to find a new spot. I just starting lowriding again and I want to show off my shit. I was out the game for about 4 years but bought a nice lac a month ago. Been putting in money and work since I got it.
> [snapback]2424941[/snapback]​*


what year? why did you stop lowriding for?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm sure if we could get around 10-15 cars to show up, others will come.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 12:10 PM
> *I'm sure if we could get around 10-15 cars to show up, others will come.
> [snapback]2424952[/snapback]​*


yeah thats all it would take is a little jumpstart


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about the HEB parking lot, on bissonett....like back in the day before the mcdonalds burnt down????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Sold my regal in 2000 so I could purchase a recording studio. Then I got into legal problems with some girls I use to bang.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

that was a cool little spot......right there in front of traffic jamz.........we use to hit that up every weekend....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll hit that HEB. We just need a time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 18 2004, 11:13 AM
> *that was a cool little spot......right there in front of traffic jamz.........we use to hit that up every weekend....
> [snapback]2424966[/snapback]​*



yea back them i used to take my chop top m/c out there....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 18 2004, 12:13 PM
> *that was a cool little spot......right there in front of traffic jamz.........we use to hit that up every weekend....
> [snapback]2424966[/snapback]​*


dude that sucks.............i had stop for a second over a f-ing broad....biggest mistake i ever made.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 12:14 PM
> *yea back them i used to take my chop top m/c out there....
> [snapback]2424970[/snapback]​*


what color was it? who did u use to hang with?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is there a way to contact all layitlow members from Houston and tell them about it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 18 2004, 11:15 AM
> *what color was it? who did u use to hang with?
> [snapback]2424972[/snapback]​*



it was blue with flakes and did standing 3s 1980...i was with NF back then i think.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 12:16 PM
> *Is there a way to contact all layitlow members from Houston and tell them about it.
> [snapback]2424975[/snapback]​*


your quess is as good as mine?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 12:16 PM
> *it was blue with flakes and did standing 3s 1980...i was with NF back then i think.
> [snapback]2424977[/snapback]​*


i use to be with them too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 18 2004, 11:17 AM
> *i use to be with them too
> [snapback]2424984[/snapback]​*


what did u have back then???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 12:18 PM
> *what did u have back then???
> [snapback]2424989[/snapback]​*


84 cutlass


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

how bout the big ass parking lot at jillians, the place at I10 and Silber.




well......you're gonna get fucked with anyplace you go, but that parking lot is BIG.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I had a gold regal. I was in a club named Legacy. At that time we only had 2 members. Me and my boy with a red Blazer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 18 2004, 11:19 AM
> *how bout the big ass parking lot at jillians, the place at I10 and Silber.
> well......you're gonna get fucked with anyplace you go, but that parking lot is BIG.
> [snapback]2424993[/snapback]​*



shit as big as that parking lot it, it still gets packed sometimes its hard to find a parking spot!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 12:20 PM
> *shit as big as that parking lot it, it still gets packed sometimes its hard to find a parking spot!
> [snapback]2425000[/snapback]​*


heh, ya, i was just thinkin that :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 11:20 AM
> *I had a gold regal. I was in a club named Legacy. At that time we only had 2 members. Me and my boy with a red Blazer.
> [snapback]2424998[/snapback]​*


are you from the southwest?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

how bout someone just buy a big ass parking lot


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 18 2004, 12:21 PM
> *how bout someone just buy a big ass parking lot
> [snapback]2425008[/snapback]​*


right that would solve everything


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

here's a pic of my baby and my boy's blazer


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 01:16 PM
> *Is there a way to contact all layitlow members from Houston and tell them about it.
> [snapback]2424975[/snapback]​*


i'm from houston/pasadena area...any area yall pick i'm down.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm from NW Houstone. Bear Creek area


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 12:24 PM
> *I'm from NW Houstone. Bear Creek area
> [snapback]2425023[/snapback]​*


i think we should decide on a place and then let word of mouth do the rest you know


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

so whats the plan, where yall gonna meet up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont matter to me, N S E or W, i got an ez-tag :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 12:29 PM
> *dont matter to me, N S E or W, i got an ez-tag  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2425039[/snapback]​*


this dud e said ez-tag


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so what does everyone think?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Let named some place and then just pick one. We also need a day and time.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 12:33 PM
> *Let named some place and then just pick one. We also need a day and time.
> [snapback]2425051[/snapback]​*


sat 9pm in front of traffic jamz


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I heard some car hang out at the Best Buy on Westimier and Hwy 6 on Saturday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 12:35 PM
> *I heard some car hang out at the Best Buy on Westimier and Hwy 6 on Saturday
> [snapback]2425057[/snapback]​*


lot of rice burners there


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Traffic Jamz would be cool with me


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 18 2004, 01:34 PM
> *sat 9pm in front of traffic jamz
> [snapback]2425055[/snapback]​*


due to the weather, i don't know about this saturday....raining from fri.-thursday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yes, weather outlook is not good, plus lets get the word out first ill call some people i know and see whats up....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Gotta go to work now but I'll try to think of a place. I'll get in contact with some people I know to try and get the word out


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i know alot of clubs will come if we get the word out...plus we also need to hit up the solo riders


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

also i think shortys show is coming up at traders village, we could spread the word there :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah thats cool lets set a date get the word out and then just enjoy the streets


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 11:53 AM
> *Does anyone remember Zazz. That's where I first fell in love with lowriders.
> [snapback]2424875[/snapback]​*


use to go there every weekend. probably saw my dropped regal which was always parked near the doors.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

everyone dont forget to post the spots you think will be good for cruising


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

surely not anywhere in pasadena. probably the seawall on weekends would be good.


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

i still say mac gregor park is good pick for sunday,no hardheads,its nice,big and the (dam) city approved cruising there. my only problem is i aint got no car!!!hahaha


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 18 2004, 12:43 PM
> *also i think shortys show is coming up at traders village, we could spread the word there :biggrin:
> [snapback]2425084[/snapback]​*


Shorty isn't having the show at traders village any more. Due to The stabbing incident at the grand prarrie show traders village said no more lowrider shows.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Nov 18 2004, 09:44 PM
> *i still say mac gregor park is good pick for sunday,no hardheads,its nice,big and the (dam) city approved cruising there. my only problem is i aint got no car!!!hahaha
> [snapback]2426591[/snapback]​*


You shouldn't have sold the drop top. Maybe boiler will sell you the ls back.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Nov 18 2004, 08:44 PM
> *Shorty isn't having the show at traders village any more. Due to The stabbing incident at the grand prarrie show traders village said no more lowrider shows.
> [snapback]2426593[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 


damn so is he still throwing an annual toys for tots???


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 09:06 PM
> *:0  :0  :0
> damn so is he still throwing an annual toys for tots???
> [snapback]2426681[/snapback]​*


i think he is doing something at a flea market!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I-10 at tully next to Watabuger and Guzman GMC, big ass lot, No cops and if there is anY they dont care. PPL some times chill there at the Watabuger Ive seen as many as 40 cars......

Just a thought


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Nov 18 2004, 09:44 PM
> *i still say mac gregor park is good pick for sunday,no hardheads,its nice,big and the (dam) city approved cruising there. my only problem is i aint got no car!!!hahaha
> [snapback]2426591[/snapback]​*


I'll pick you up in my Dodge Patas :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 18 2004, 11:40 PM
> *I-10 at tully next to Watabuger and Guzman GMC, big ass lot, No cops and if there is anY they dont care.  PPL some times chill there at the Watabuger Ive seen as many as 40 cars......
> 
> Just a thought
> [snapback]2426948[/snapback]​*


what type of cars?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Just young ppl chillin..... I have seen a few lolows there in the past. Not many ppl chill there now but I know its a cool spot b/c I see it on a daily basis


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Mac Grager Park :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

This weather sux. Hopefully next weekend it sunny.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

This Saturday 

Where?

What Time?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 22 2004, 07:44 AM
> *This Saturday
> 
> Where?
> ...


Depends on the weather....we still need to decide on a spot


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

For the last three weeks lolos have been crusing down Airline off of 45 north on sundays. People hang out at the snowcone place called Flamingos. Geo from Bonified c.c. told me about this spot.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Damn ... you guys brought back a lot of good memories! About the small business sponsoring thing, that may be a good idea ... the ULA in Dallas has a really good, strong unity between all the car clubs in Dallas, they have their own website, and they have scheduled meetings like every other week at the same spot, as well as scheduled cruises, picnics, shows, etc. Maybe that's what Houston needs? Especially with the lowriding community not being as big as it used to be ... I agree that big rims and bling-bling has taken over down here in Houston ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 23 2004, 10:07 AM
> *Damn ... you guys brought back a lot of good memories!  About the small business sponsoring thing, that may be a good idea ... the ULA in Dallas has a really good, strong unity between all the car clubs in Dallas, they have their own website, and they have scheduled meetings like every other week at the same spot, as well as scheduled cruises, picnics, shows, etc.  Maybe that's what Houston needs?  Especially with the lowriding community not being as big as it used to be ... I agree that big rims and bling-bling has taken over down here in Houston ...
> [snapback]2440224[/snapback]​*


that is true big rims and bling-bling has taken over down here in Houston but i think that one day the lowriders will be back....i know we have a few special projects coming out in the near future...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 23 2004, 10:39 AM
> *that is true big rims and bling-bling has taken over down here in Houston but i think that one day the lowriders will be back....i know we have a few special projects coming out in the near future...
> [snapback]2440370[/snapback]​*


That's good to hear ... it's going to take some leaders to get something together ... like cruisin' on Sunday's, again ... Once work gets around ... it could be like the old days  ... what's up with Memorial Park? Can't cruise there anymore? :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 23 2004, 01:54 PM
> *That's good to hear ... it's going to take some leaders to get something together ... like cruisin' on Sunday's, again ... Once work gets around ... it could be like the old days   ... what's up with Memorial Park?  Can't cruise there anymore? :dunno:
> [snapback]2441048[/snapback]​*


we just all need to get together and decide. i already talked to my boys and we are down for whatever.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Nov 22 2004, 08:56 PM
> *For the last three weeks lolos have been crusing down Airline off of 45 north on sundays. People hang out at the snowcone place called Flamingos. Geo from Bonified c.c. told me about this spot.
> [snapback]2438811[/snapback]​*



i only took my m/c out there 1 time back in teh days and the cops told me to take that name off the back of my car and go home


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2004, 03:16 PM
> *i only took my m/c out there 1 time back in teh days and the cops told me to take that name off the back of my car and go home
> [snapback]2441361[/snapback]​*


Fk that ... tell them to take their badge out of their ass so you can write down their badge number and file a civil complaint on their bitch ass ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 23 2004, 02:35 PM
> *Fk that ... tell them to take their badge out of their ass so you can write down their badge number and file a civil complaint on their bitch ass ...
> [snapback]2441437[/snapback]​*



yea but we all know how it goes when you get pulled over.....this was back when i was 18....i havent really been hassled by the cops in a few years...but i also dont cruise as much either....because the scene died out.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2004, 03:40 PM
> *yea but we all know how it goes when you get pulled over.....this was back when i was 18....i havent really been hassled by the cops in a few years...but i also dont cruise as much either....because the scene died out.
> [snapback]2441444[/snapback]​*


yeah i remember getting yanked out the car and getting photographed ....all the time.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like the weather is getting better. Down to ride this weekend.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 24 2004, 07:53 AM
> *Looks like the weather is getting better. Down to ride this weekend.
> [snapback]2443926[/snapback]​*


looks real good for this weekend ......where and what time? we still need to fiqure that out


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I will say this again mav Gregor park on sundays will be our best bet. It is central, its big, no one goes there so it will be all open, and the cops don't bother you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 23 2004, 01:54 PM
> *That's good to hear ... it's going to take some leaders to get something together ... like cruisin' on Sunday's, again ... Once work gets around ... it could be like the old days   ... what's up with Memorial Park?  Can't cruise there anymore? :dunno:
> [snapback]2441048[/snapback]​*


cruising was banned in memorial park back in '92. they have since renovated the park and put cops on patrol making sure someone doesn't roll more than a few times through the park.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Nov 24 2004, 12:30 PM
> *I will say this again mav Gregor park on sundays will be our best bet. It is central, its big, no one goes there so it will be all open, and the cops don't bother you.
> [snapback]2444675[/snapback]​*


We need to come to a consensus on where we all want to go but the park does sound like a good spot…..what about Saturday night?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Saturday is coming up. We need to find a spot so I come start promoting.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Mac Gregor sounds good what time are we talking about here.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I think lowridin is a life style that has never fully died out in Houston and 28 inch blingin wheels are just a fad....
I have been noticing more and more lolows on the streets of H-town I think it will come back in time.  
Im down for a good chill/cruse spot :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I heard some lows be at the best buy on Westheimer and Hwy 6. I'm gonna get some rides together and be up there on Saturday around 10:00 PM. That's if it doesn't rain. This is an invite to anyone that wants to come. I know there'e gonna be other kind of rides up there but I think if lows start to so up more will come.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Best Buy at 10 :thumbsup: 

I got your back homie uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I dont crusie any more since they took away 75th at Mason Park back in 97. It's not the same like it was when lowriders was the big thing here in Houston. So the crusing stopped and all the crusiers made there lows in to show rides. There will never be another crusing spot for lowriders like Mason Park was in H-Town again..


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Nov 27 2004, 01:04 AM
> *I dont crusie any more since they took away 75th at Mason Park back in 97. It's not the same like it was when lowriders was the big thing here in Houston. So the crusing stopped and all the crusiers made there lows in to show rides. There will never be another crusing spot for lowriders like Mason Park was in H-Town again..
> [snapback]2451855[/snapback]​*




Oh, there will be a cruisin spot once again. We just have to make it happen. You just gotta keep the faith. and hope the lowrider gods are listening.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I've been seeing more lows driving around. I think they don't bring them out cuz no one else does. Once they start seeing more, they'll start to cruise again. Lowriders are to bad azz. Even when I quit riding, I still love the way they looked. Lowriding will never die.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez car club and Latin Kustoms will be at the Target on Fairmont In pasadena from around 9:00 to 11:00 tonignt.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

Yea I was just there, at the Target on Beltway 8 and Fairmont, I heard about it too. big parking lot, was a really good turnout, different types of cars though, little bit of bagged trucks, little bit lowrider, little bit rice burners, and little bit of mustangs and cameros, so there a good mix of everything there. NO COPS the whole time I was there. Lots of ppl and cars, with lots of space. Heard it's every Sat. night there. I'd go again next week...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

There will alwayz be a parking lot to chill at but never a street to cruise in Houston ...Na' Mean


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Nov 28 2004, 02:24 AM
> *There will alwayz be a parking lot to chill at but never a street to cruise in Houston ...Na' Mean
> [snapback]2454022[/snapback]​*


THis is probaly true but its better than nothing.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 26 2004, 08:59 PM
> *I heard some lows be at the best buy on Westheimer and Hwy 6. I'm gonna get some rides together and be up there on Saturday around 10:00 PM. That's if it doesn't rain. This is an invite to anyone that wants to come. I know there'e gonna be other kind of rides up there but I think if lows start to so up more will come.
> [snapback]2451101[/snapback]​*


It was cool nice turn out (all kinds of rides) Ill be back next week


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

i think its a done deal,for next sunday,mac gregor park is the spot,word is out ,hopefully we have good turn out!!!!!3:00 pm - till???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Nov 29 2004, 03:06 AM
> *i think its a done deal,for next sunday,mac gregor park is the spot,word is out ,hopefully we have good turn out!!!!!3:00 pm - till???
> [snapback]2456816[/snapback]​*


i wanna see pictures of the new project :biggrin:


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

i post some later this week!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Nov 29 2004, 03:27 PM
> *i post some later this week!!!!!
> [snapback]2458316[/snapback]​*


I wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Too many SLAB's in Mac Gregor park :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2004, 12:16 AM
> *Too many SLAB's in Mac Gregor park :angry:
> [snapback]2463590[/snapback]​*


Slow Loud And Bangin' ???

Too many mofles also, but these days they are like cucarachas all over houston.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where exactly is mac gregor park? is that by the zoo/ben taub?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2004, 06:01 PM
> *Slow Loud And Bangin' ???
> 
> Too many mofles also, but these days they are like cucarachas all over houston.
> [snapback]2465921[/snapback]​*


Fart can Honda's :angry: 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2004, 06:36 PM
> *where exactly is mac gregor park? is that by the zoo/ben taub?
> [snapback]2466103[/snapback]​*


yup.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2004, 10:13 PM
> *Fart can Honda's :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:
> [snapback]2466942[/snapback]​*


no, as in mayuguas :biggrin:


----------



## lacluvinlatina (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2004, 08:16 AM
> *no, as in mayuguas  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2470751[/snapback]​*


What is a mayugua? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2004, 09:16 AM
> *no, as in mayuguas  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2470751[/snapback]​*


Do I need to brush up on my SPANGLISH?
WTF is that


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacluvinlatina_@Dec 3 2004, 10:18 AM
> *What is a mayugua? :dunno:
> [snapback]2470874[/snapback]​*


see even the wifey doesnt know :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2004, 09:21 AM
> *see even the wifey doesnt know :0
> [snapback]2470881[/snapback]​*


MAYATES! :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2004, 12:11 PM
> *MAYATES!  :uh:
> [snapback]2471132[/snapback]​*


Simon......... LOL!!! :biggrin: That aint no lie!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2004, 12:31 PM
> *Simon......... LOL!!! :biggrin:  That aint no lie!
> [snapback]2471388[/snapback]​*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2004, 12:16 AM
> *Too many SLAB's in Mac Gregor park :angry:
> [snapback]2463590[/snapback]​*


I guess you haven't been to mac Gregor in a long time because no one goes there. There are no slabs or any honda nothing which is why it is a perfect place to cruise. I went today and there where a few clubs out there but we could use a lot more. For any one who doesn't know where the park is it is on OST right behind U of H. Sundays at Mac Gregor will be the place to cruise if we all get together.


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Dec 5 2004, 10:04 PM
> *I guess you haven't been to mac Gregor in a long time because no one goes there. There are no slabs or any honda nothing which is why it is a perfect place to cruise. I went today and there where a few clubs out there but we could use a lot more. For any one who doesn't know where the park is it is on OST right behind U of H. Sundays at Mac Gregor will be the place to cruise if we all get together.
> [snapback]2477916[/snapback]​*


true ,no slabs,rice rockets,hardheads,or geto bastards. just a big nice park waiting for lolos to show up,pass the word and show support


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so where is the park??? by ben taub/zoo...or on the other side of 288 on OST????i thought macgregor park was by the zoo and museum with the big ass hill that all the little kids roll down. :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

that's hermann park bro. macgregor is over by u of h, main campus.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2004, 02:43 PM
> *that's hermann park bro.  macgregor is over by u of h, main campus.
> [snapback]2479881[/snapback]​*


shit im already lost :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: they did the fat pat tops drop video there at hermann. don't feel bad, i'd need a map to find macgregor..i havent seen that park in years!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i already missed out on a few cruise spots couldnt make it out last nite, just need to find out where im going before i leave :twak:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here is the park's location.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Best Buy on Hwy 6 & Westhiemer was tight on Saturday night. There was like 10- 15 lows. Airline on sunday was also tight. Lots more action. Close to 50 lows.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh yea. Car show on sunday at Manhatten Furniture. 5749 Southloop East. 4 more info call Shorty at 713-880-3119.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 6 2004, 09:26 PM
> *Oh yea. Car show on sunday at Manhatten Furniture. 5749 Southloop East. 4 more info call Shorty at 713-880-3119.
> [snapback]2480850[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That was last sunday....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Some guys were passing out fliers last night on Airline. The date was changed 2 Dec. 12.


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

airline was tight


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustoms6386_@Dec 7 2004, 12:26 AM
> *airline was tight
> [snapback]2480964[/snapback]​*


A lot of cadis too :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 6 2004, 10:23 PM
> *Best Buy on Hwy 6 & Westhiemer was tight on Saturday night. There was like 10- 15 lows. Airline on sunday was also tight. Lots more action. Close to 50 lows.
> [snapback]2480841[/snapback]​*


Yeah I went to Best Buy on Saturday, There were a a few low lows......didnt check out Airline will probably be there this Sunday.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Dec 6 2004, 10:37 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: That was last sunday....
> [snapback]2480890[/snapback]​*


Yea they had the show on the 30th but they are having another one dec 12th.


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

ttt,houston represent!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Dec 8 2004, 08:41 AM
> *ttt,houston represent!!!
> [snapback]2485308[/snapback]​*


What more do you want out of me? I can only do so much.


































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

will probably take the 64 out one night this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2004, 10:12 AM
> *will probably take the 64 out one  night this weekend  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2485646[/snapback]​*


where to?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i duno maybe this best buy they are talking about??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah some of us should be there again this weekend.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be there. I'll try to get some more low out there.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 8 2004, 11:31 AM
> *I'll be there. I'll try to get some more low out there.
> [snapback]2486008[/snapback]​*


what club are you with?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Not in a club yet. Use to be in Legacy but that was years ago.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 8 2004, 11:52 AM
> *Not in a club yet. Use to be in Legacy but that was years ago.
> [snapback]2486080[/snapback]​*


What are you driving...where you up there last week?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Got a 84 Caddy. White with peanut butter guts. I was up there.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 8 2004, 12:12 PM
> *Got a 84 Caddy. White with peanut butter guts. I was up there.
> [snapback]2486148[/snapback]​*


yeah me too i was up there talking to Joe I went with my boy in the blue ford


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 6 2004, 10:23 PM
> *Best Buy on Hwy 6 & Westhiemer was tight on Saturday night. There was like 10- 15 lows. Airline on sunday was also tight. Lots more action. Close to 50 lows.
> [snapback]2480841[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 8 2004, 04:02 PM
> *
> [snapback]2487123[/snapback]​*


What's up with that?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 8 2004, 04:08 PM
> *What's up with that?
> [snapback]2487146[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

So wuz where's everyone in Houstone gonna be this weekend Best Buy or McGregor Park. I vote for McGregor. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Anyone showing sunday at the Pasadena flea market show???? Latin Cartel will be there!


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

kustoms will be at mcgregor sunday afternoon........then airline sunday night


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im shutting down I-45 north this weekend but as soon as Im off the job I'll be at Best buy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 8 2004, 12:52 PM
> *Not in a club yet. Use to be in Legacy but that was years ago.
> [snapback]2486080[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wuz up everybody how bout Saturday evening at Best Buy and Sunday afternoon at MacGregor Park. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 9 2004, 12:40 AM
> *Wuz up everybody how bout Saturday evening at Best Buy and Sunday afternoon at MacGregor Park.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2488392[/snapback]​*


and Airline on Sunday night :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2004, 11:46 PM
> *and Airline on Sunday night :cheesy:
> [snapback]2488410[/snapback]​*



sounds good to me wuz up lets set specific times 


and how bout some carnitas at the park ( just a thought ) :biggrin:


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

there is going to be some car shows sunday afternoon so i don't know about macgregor park........but for sure airline


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh yeah I almost forgot Pasadena Car Show is going down. We'll save MacGregor for next week


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Saturday is right around the corner


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 9 2004, 04:56 PM
> *Saturday is right around the corner
> [snapback]2490796[/snapback]​*



Exactly so what are we gonna do? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 9 2004, 10:47 PM
> *Exactly so what are we gonna do?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2491535[/snapback]​*


ROLL OUT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 9 2004, 10:24 PM
> *ROLL OUT!!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2491654[/snapback]​*



In full force let everyone know lolows are still here and never leaving


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 9 2004, 11:52 PM
> *In full force let everyone know lolows are still here and never leaving
> [snapback]2491773[/snapback]​*


and never left!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

thats what im talking about :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Shit. I'm ready 4 Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i don't know about the southwest area, but i noticed that ricers are kind of dying out around my side of town. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 10 2004, 08:22 AM
> *Shit. I'm ready 4 Saturday and Sunday.
> [snapback]2492528[/snapback]​*


YEP SAME HERE.............. :buttkick:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Ready to roll. The day look good. Gonna go wash the ride. See ya at Best Buy.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Everyone ready?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 11 2004, 03:46 PM
> *Everyone ready?
> [snapback]2496227[/snapback]​*


im gonna try and make it out there tonite. in the 64, if not, in my silverado. no guarantees though...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 11 2004, 04:46 PM
> *Everyone ready?
> [snapback]2496227[/snapback]​*


oh yeah we ready for tonight......... :wave:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Ready to floss.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cops :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2004, 12:10 PM
> *cops  :uh:
> [snapback]2497953[/snapback]​*


You should have gone to the office depot parking lot across the street :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no one told me :dunno: so i just headed to the house.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2004, 02:13 PM
> *no one told me  :dunno:  so i just headed to the house.
> [snapback]2498208[/snapback]​*


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

shit sucks,fukin cops hate,i guess our last option is mac gregor,see what happen next weekend!!TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:cheesy: Airline Dr. was tight tonight till the haterz (cops) showed up! :angry:
Lord of the flies,liv4lacs, and provok was up there. Provok ..your lac is one nice low :thumbsup: Next Sunday..see ya
Lord TX


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

damn wish i would have been there but feeling under the weather decided to stay in and recooperate


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Lord TX. It was tight. We need to organize a spot where to cops can't fuck with us. I'm sure we could put something together.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Got some video footage. Gonna try to put it on my server and and link soon.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 12 2004, 11:01 PM
> *Got some video footage. Gonna try to put it on my server and and link soon.
> [snapback]2500232[/snapback]​*


we need to get a webcam and go live fron airline :biggrin: ..i'll report and you film!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wuz up homie can I interview the hynas :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i say we go back to the old street meet lot.....heb is closed no mc d's anymore big lot no houses close to the area..........damm haters always messing up shit.........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 13 2004, 02:16 AM
> *wuz up homie can I interview the hynas  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2500395[/snapback]​*


If you like Tortas :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Them haters sure did close it down pretty early...i was on my way up there then my lil cousin calls sez don't bother they just shut it down....so we spent all night driving up and down finnally we saw some homies from homies and desert dreams and we chilled with them at a parking lot for a while...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Houston is big azz fuck. I'm sure we could find a spot. Anyone know an owener of a spot with big parking lot. Maybe we could organize something better and have hop contest and shit like that. Or maybe we need to make some friends in the police department. I use to know some Sherrifs and they use to like when hopped and danced mt Regal. I don't think all cops are dick. Some are just doing there job. I just wish they would stop fuckin' with lows so much.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

first time being at that Best Buy spot and it was cool meeting new people, but the cops messed it up :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 13 2004, 12:07 PM
> *first time being at that Best Buy spot and it was cool meeting new people, but the cops messed it up :uh:
> [snapback]2501254[/snapback]​*


They sure did :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown:   :buttkick:


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

MAC GREGOR SUNDAY AFTERNOON ABOUT 2:00 P.M. WHO'S DOWN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

old strret meet spot in front of Traffic jamz Sat 11:00 who is down? :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Workin on the video. Gonna put it on DVD. I'll pass out copies at the next meet. Will also have a link. Don't know how big the file is gonna be though. Hope ya got dsl or cable.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustoms6386_@Dec 13 2004, 12:36 PM
> *MAC GREGOR SUNDAY AFTERNOON ABOUT 2:00 P.M. WHO'S DOWN
> [snapback]2501337[/snapback]​*


I'll be there.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Order your copy now.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 13 2004, 04:43 PM
> *Order your copy now.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Four pump set-up & 8 batteries.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

FREE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 13 2004, 04:56 PM
> *Four pump set-up & 8 batteries.
> [snapback]2502500[/snapback]​*


DAMM


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 13 2004, 04:56 PM
> *FREE
> [snapback]2502504[/snapback]​*


HOOK IT UP


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Was gonna put a link but the file size is too large. If I compress it more it'll have shitty video.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 13 2004, 04:59 PM
> *Was gonna put a link but the file size is too large. If I compress it more it'll have shitty video.
> [snapback]2502522[/snapback]​*


PUT IT IN PARTS


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll do it tomorrow. DVD came out alright. Didn't get dat much footage. If anyone has footage to donate, it would help. Hopefully I could do a full 2 Hr. DVD one day.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

One thing we need to do is also set up a fall back spot ......so when the cops to brake it up we can all meet at a second location....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Good thinkin'.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

we all know that the same thing is going to happen again this weekend at best buy.......so we need to plan now........somewhere with a big parking lot that the cops won't mess with us at........and even better thing is if we know someone with sometype of shop get permission from them to let us hang out there....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

couldnt make it to airline, started a new job today and i wanted to be fresh and rested...priorities :uh: , but best buy was alright...need more lows....and less rice...but it was cool to meet some new faces


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lone star was a clean azz ride. It was love at first sight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 13 2004, 04:26 PM
> *Lone star was a clean azz ride. It was love at first sight.
> [snapback]2502631[/snapback]​*


thanks homie...clean lac too


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's a preview. Hope it works.

Take A Hit Productions


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

3 MB of video. Don't know how long it will take to download.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 13 2004, 05:56 PM
> *FREE
> [snapback]2502504[/snapback]​*


I'll take 5 :cheesy:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

nice video clip how long is the actual whole video?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

It's around 5 minutes. Didn't get enough footage. I gonna start taking my camera around. Hoping to do a whole DVD.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

yea i just got a new DVD camcorder and thats what im gonna start doing out here in the northeast


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey that video dont work! how about something i can open with windows media player or something i dont know about these computers..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Download Quicktime here. It's all you need.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

It's free.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 13 2004, 04:09 PM
> *we all know that the same thing is going to happen again this weekend at best buy.......so we need to plan now........somewhere with a big parking lot that the cops won't mess with us at........and even better thing is if we know someone with sometype of shop get permission from them to let us hang out there....
> [snapback]2502562[/snapback]​*


Hey john ..forget best buy nothing but rice burners...Airline is where the lows roll


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2004, 05:53 PM
> *I'll take 5  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2502719[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
shit you are worse than a white person buying tamales :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 13 2004, 05:49 PM
> *Here's a preview. Hope it works.
> 
> Take A Hit Productions
> [snapback]2502706[/snapback]​*


Tight vid man can't wait to see the rest...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

here's some more footage.

Intro

Clip 3

Clip 4


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Even More

Clip 5

Clip 6


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2004, 09:07 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> shit you are worse than a white person buying tamales  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2504760[/snapback]​*


Im just a white person buyin lowrider DVD's :cheesy:


----------



## lacluvinlatina (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 14 2004, 09:49 AM
> *here's some more footage.
> 
> Intro
> ...



I don't see anything


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

To see video ya need to have Quicktime player. It's free. get it here.

If ya have any problems, hit me up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacluvinlatina_@Dec 14 2004, 11:58 AM
> *I don't see anything
> [snapback]2505589[/snapback]​*


you gotta download quicktime...then right click the link and save it on your computer....it takes less than 5 secs to download with highspeed...


the monte LS gets up pretty good


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 14 2004, 09:49 AM
> *here's some more footage.
> 
> Intro
> ...



that's some good footage homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 14 2004, 12:29 PM
> *Im just a white person buyin lowrider DVD's :cheesy:
> [snapback]2505475[/snapback]​*


----------



## lacluvinlatina (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2004, 04:29 PM
> *you gotta download quicktime...then right click the link and save it on your computer....it takes less than 5 secs to download with highspeed...
> the monte LS gets up pretty good
> [snapback]2506445[/snapback]​*


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

nice video footage .....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2004, 04:02 PM
> *
> [snapback]2510302[/snapback]​*


sup homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just got home airline sunday or what


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2004, 05:20 PM
> *just got home airline sunday or what
> [snapback]2510377[/snapback]​*


After last weekend its more like the festa parking lot not airline


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

wheres the footage from ?? hustle town ?? good job i wish you luck in your journeys ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 15 2004, 09:24 PM
> *After last weekend its more like the festa parking lot not airline
> [snapback]2511510[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: i duno i havent been to airline since about 1998 or 99....ill be there hopefully this sunday. its just on the other side of town for me..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2004, 11:54 PM
> *:dunno:  i duno i havent been to airline since about 1998 or 99....ill be there hopefully this sunday. its just on the other side of town for me..
> [snapback]2511614[/snapback]​*


Yeah me too. Hit me up if you still have my #.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Wheres dat video of tha bagged regal?? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so where is everyone meeting Saturday night?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Target on fairmont :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

we will be out there to check it out. what time does everyone get there.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

2 many racers at tha dam target


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Airline wuz tha fuckin shiet last sunday


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Good topic I wish I still had the regal and a job, damnit. If nobody can find a business with employees that can set something up in a parking lot then maybe think of a spot thats more secluded so laws wont be patrolling near it and fucking with people... Maybe SE down I-45 past the BW at night on a side road? Also wasnt Latin Cartel doing something in Roseland park in Baytown a while back? Probably anything inside the loop is going to get hot quick as far as cruising around on a regular basis so have a backup spot like somebody else mentioned or maybe alternate spots every week. Good topic, keep it going. BTW nice video clips :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

wut's up with sunday? don't think I'm gonna make it tonite.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

wut time is everyone gonna meet up today. I get off of work at 3:00 PM so should be ready at 4:00. Post up time and place. I need more vedio footage.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what happeneds...i played cards instead of going


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Same here.....


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

I went, it wuz alrite, i dragged tha shiet out of my car, then cops ran us out, anyone got pikz or video??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

jeez... some username huh? I f-ed up and put my name :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

We need to try and make it work at Mac Gregor Park. There were more people there this last Sunday afternoon I wasn't there though, I was at work.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

So wuzz up with this weekend H-town homies :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 23 2004, 09:59 PM
> *So wuzz up with this weekend H-town homies  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2537679[/snapback]​*


thats what im saying


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Mc.Gregar cruise Chrismas day?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Phuket, I'm down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

watch for the snow!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I forgot about dat. hopefully it stops.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Tell everybody!! We gotta get 2gether!! And please someone videotape it!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Dec 24 2004, 10:03 PM
> *Tell everybody!! We gotta get 2gether!! And please someone videotape it!!
> [snapback]2540858[/snapback]​*


«´¨`·.¸¸.»·.·÷¦÷·.· Times like this I wish I had a video camera. Oh well, maybe Chingo Claus will bring me one ·.·÷¦÷·.·«´¨`·.¸¸.»


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll take mine. post up place and time.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 25 2004, 10:39 AM
> *I'll take mine. post up place and time.
> [snapback]2541638[/snapback]​*


Its gonna be cold but the sun will be out........ whats up H-town? 
Is it on for sunday????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what time is everyone hitting airline tonight?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 26 2004, 04:52 PM
> *what time is everyone hitting airline tonight?
> [snapback]2544185[/snapback]​*


no airline for me got a poker tournament at my house ....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2004, 05:59 PM
> *no airline for me got a poker tournament at my house ....
> [snapback]2544211[/snapback]​*


texas hold em?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 26 2004, 05:02 PM
> *texas hold em?
> [snapback]2544216[/snapback]​*



hold em. 7 card stud, and sometimes a few hands of blackjack...usually switch it around.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 04:30 PM
> *yeah that sh!t was tight back in the days.............then one day it all went down hill...it first stated with the cops..the the punks that wanted to start throwing sh!t at your cars then the shootings.....all those punks that thought they where hard.
> [snapback]2349331[/snapback]​*


people shot at your guys's cars


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Do cars still go to Airline? Or Best Buy?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 26 2004, 08:20 PM
> *Do cars still go to Airline? Or Best Buy?
> [snapback]2544691[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2004, 10:14 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]2546042[/snapback]​*


went out to airline on Sun. There were a few people out. Didn't expect to many due to the holiday. Had to leave early movie started at 9:45


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

I went Sunday too. No one really out, couple of crazy toyz cars and my Regal. OK NOW!! TELL EVERYONE.. IT'S OFFICIALLY.. THIS SUNDAY AT 2 P.M. AT MC.GREGER PARK. ITS COMPLETELY LEGAL TO CRUISE AND HANG OUT THERE.. TO ALL YOU FUCKERS WITH MUSTANGS AND RICERS, KEEP YO SHIT AT HOME, DONT FUCK IT UP BY SPINNIN YO FUCKIN TIRES, WE DONT WANT TO SEE THAT SHIT, JUST TAKE THA LOWLOW AND PULL OUT THAT HOP STICK... AND YES, I BAGGED MY REGAL :uh:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

WATCH OUT FOR THA BLUE LUXUERY SPORT MONTE CARLO.. IT'S HOT!! ORALE VICTOR!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Dec 27 2004, 11:20 PM
> *I went Sunday too. No one really out, couple of crazy toyz cars and my Regal. OK NOW!! TELL EVERYONE.. IT'S OFFICIALLY.. THIS SUNDAY AT 2 P.M. AT MC.GREGER PARK. ITS COMPLETELY LEGAL TO CRUISE AND HANG OUT THERE.. TO ALL YOU FUCKERS WITH MUSTANGS AND RICERS, KEEP YO SHIT AT HOME, DONT FUCK IT UP BY SPINNIN YO FUCKIN TIRES, WE DONT WANT TO SEE THAT SHIT, JUST TAKE THA LOWLOW AND PULL OUT THAT HOP STICK... AND YES, I BAGGED MY REGAL  :uh:
> [snapback]2547974[/snapback]​*


Or potato chip bag :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Dec 27 2004, 10:20 PM
> *I went Sunday too. No one really out, couple of crazy toyz cars and my Regal. OK NOW!! TELL EVERYONE.. IT'S OFFICIALLY.. THIS SUNDAY AT 2 P.M. AT MC.GREGER PARK. ITS COMPLETELY LEGAL TO CRUISE AND HANG OUT THERE.. TO ALL YOU FUCKERS WITH MUSTANGS AND RICERS, KEEP YO SHIT AT HOME, DONT FUCK IT UP BY SPINNIN YO FUCKIN TIRES, WE DONT WANT TO SEE THAT SHIT, JUST TAKE THA LOWLOW AND PULL OUT THAT HOP STICK... AND YES, I BAGGED MY REGAL  :uh:
> [snapback]2547974[/snapback]​*


Then so be it. 

Wuz up Firmelows you down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Alright then. Sunday 2:00 McGreger Park.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 28 2004, 03:18 AM
> *Then so be it.
> 
> Wuz up Firmelows you down
> [snapback]2548855[/snapback]​*


always


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 28 2004, 10:17 AM
> *Alright then. Sunday 2:00 McGreger Park.
> [snapback]2549134[/snapback]​*


it may rain on sunday! :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 28 2004, 12:49 PM
> *it may rain on sunday! :angry:
> [snapback]2549712[/snapback]​*



I was having a good day until that was said


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm doing a favor for my homie and writing this down for him. Anyone that thinks that they have a good hopper and want to try out what they got, look out for the blue Luxury Sport MC. If no one goes to him then he'll have to end up doing some house calls. Provok make sure you get all this on video. The spot : MacGregor park @ 2 p.m. I'm not talking s#it just promoting some good healthy competition!!!


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm doing a favor for my homie and writing this down for him. Anyone that thinks that they have a good hopper and want to try out what they got, look out for the blue Luxury Sport MC. If no one goes to him then he'll have to end up doing some house calls. Provok make sure you get all this on video. The spot : MacGregor park @ 2 p.m. I'm not talking s#it just promoting some good healthy competition!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Dec 28 2004, 02:07 PM
> *I'm doing a favor for my homie and writing this down for him. Anyone that thinks that they have a good hopper and want to try out what they got, look out for the blue Luxury Sport MC. If no one goes to him then he'll have to end up doing some house calls. Provok make sure you get all this on video. The spot : MacGregor park @ 2 p.m. I'm not talking s#it just promoting some good healthy competition!!!
> [snapback]2550180[/snapback]​*


and it starts...... thats what im talking about


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 28 2004, 01:01 PM
> *I was having a good day until that was said
> [snapback]2549784[/snapback]​*


right :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup peeps! I'll be there! Hopefully the weather will hold up till Monday!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Dec 28 2004, 02:04 PM
> *I'm doing a favor for my homie and writing this down for him. Anyone that thinks that they have a good hopper and want to try out what they got, look out for the blue Luxury Sport MC. If no one goes to him then he'll have to end up doing some house calls. Provok make sure you get all this on video. The spot : MacGregor park @ 2 p.m. I'm not talking s#it just promoting some good healthy competition!!!
> [snapback]2550166[/snapback]​*


And so it begins Rumble at the Park this Sunday :cheesy:


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

boiler where u at maaan


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If boiler doesn't show up sunday we are going to have to take away his king of the streets crown.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 

i get out of work at noon on sunday, weather permits. im there


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

kustoms will be there like always


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

The Cartel will be there..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 28 2004, 03:12 PM
> *and it starts...... thats what im talking about
> [snapback]2550204[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I'M FINALLY IN DAMN IT!!! (THIS IS BOILER). I WILL DEFINATELY BE THERE WITH THE MC, HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GREAT TIME.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i just hope it doesnt rain i really feel like burning motors sunday ;lets make it happen everybody


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

So who's going to record all this stuff??


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Shit i pray to god i don't have to work!! if yall want, make a house call for me, .. well a work call, i'll be workin at that damn autozone right there on griggs, look for tha slammed regal in tha parking lot, i'll get tha video camera so we can show LIL how we do it in H-town.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

get with provok to see if he is going to be there with the vid uffin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

If the weather permits, I'll be there with my camera. Can't wait to get the Caddy rollin'.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

its nice to see a city of lows come together like this, el paso has a spot where everyone can kick it but they charge plus when it shuts down the cops are waiting lteraly outside just wanting to fck w/someone , i dont even go anymore


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

We should all get together and throw a picnic on Easter. Bear Creek park is a good spot. I'll make fliers and post'em at the hydro shops. If ya think it's a good idea, let's start planning it out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:0 picnic :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is anyone goona cruise today?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 31 2004, 09:31 AM
> *We should all get together and throw a picnic on Easter. Bear Creek park is a good spot. I'll make fliers and post'em at the hydro shops. If ya think it's a good idea, let's start planning it out.
> [snapback]2559486[/snapback]​*


Easter has always been at the san jacinto monument. Its a big park with lots of roads to cruise.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 1 2005, 10:26 AM
> *Is anyone goona cruise today?
> [snapback]2561555[/snapback]​*


Target on Fairmont tonight. We need some serious hoppers out thier to show the "Air Hoppers" hittin a whole 3 inchs what hopping is realy all about.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just got back from Fairmont and here are a few pics from there sorry about the quality but my camera sucks at taking pic at night but just to give every one a taste of what was out tonight.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

#2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

3........


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

........


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

,,,,,


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like Houston Styles wuz out in full force. I see Nick and both mike's up in those pics. They cool peoples.


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Only 3 more hours till Mac Gregor.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll see ya up there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kind of a gloomy day....


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

i will be there with the 61 & 63 to who show up.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just got back from the park pics will be up soon.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll put some video up soon too.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here is the last pic I have.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice pics.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I knew I should have gone


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

There is always next sunday start getting ready now.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 3 2005, 01:05 PM
> *There is always next sunday start getting ready now.
> [snapback]2566714[/snapback]​*


we should be out there next sunday fo sho


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

time taker that was a nice cutlass i saw in those pics at fairmont :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL i would have gone to mac gregor also but nobody called me my car was ready to go oh well maybe next week


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

You know we wanted you thier but saturday you said you had made your apperance for the week and we would have to wait another week to see some more.  So you know I am inviting you now next sunday 2:00 pm at mac gregor park. Just call me if you need any help getting the car ready. :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

weather permitting ill be there and my car will be ready unless i break it between now and then


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice pictures, looked like you all had fun out there. I was working that night so I was in bed all day. Rest assured I will make it out there next Sunday. I'm off, of course.See you all there.Later :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Yall better come prpared because boiler is tearing it up. Even Broken ball joints don't stop him.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

man i was kind of potato chipin but its ok i already change all my gear seals im big time ready   also thanks timetaker for posting pictures i know more lowlows should go next sunday also let me know where is that parking lot where all those airbags are making noise i wont take the mc i take the cutlass one pump running 24 volts should be enaugh to clownthem :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

for those of yall still having doubts about the park,just ask everyone that has show up!!its a mason in the making


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Dont worry about me I'll be parked just off to one side and watch everyone else there hop!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna try and make it this sunday but these 7 days a week work and school suck. i go in at 4am on the weekends but im gonna try to make it


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I will definately be there this Sunday


----------



## wakko (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 3 2005, 07:53 PM
> *You know we wanted you thier but saturday you said you had made your apperance for the week and we would have to wait another week to see some more.   So you know I am inviting you now next sunday 2:00 pm at mac gregor park. Just call me if you need any help getting the car ready.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2567860[/snapback]​*




so sense you are the one taking credit for cruise at park are you inviting everyone on next Sunday 2:00 pm at mac gregor park

so how have you been latly buddy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Jan 4 2005, 11:59 AM
> *for those of yall still having doubts about the park,just ask everyone that has show up!!its a mason in the making
> [snapback]2569856[/snapback]​*


U damn skippi Mcfly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 3 2005, 07:53 PM
> *You know we wanted you thier but saturday you said you had made your apperance for the week and we would have to wait another week to see some more.   So you know I am inviting you now next sunday 2:00 pm at mac gregor park. Just call me if you need any help getting the car ready.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2567860[/snapback]​*


pm me with directions. might go by it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cant wait for sunday also thanks provok for video clip its badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

For those that don't know where the park is here are a few maps that might help.


----------



## lacluvinlatina (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey PROVOK I'm still waiting for the clips. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

boiler the parking lot is on fairmont and beltway 8 in front of target, toys r us, and kohls.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

You know where it is Boiler just look at the address on that loud noise ticket yall got in the Tahoe.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

that is right my buddy got that ticket not me :roflmao: :roflmao: but i remember now i should be there


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey switches, I HEARD theres a Caddy comin out that will put you and that blue MC to shame.What do you think?


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP HOW DO YOU SEND PICTURES


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

KUSTOMS bringing a caddy i hear if it gets done in time , i heard shorty was involved


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:0 I think I'll stay at home Sunday, I wouldn't want to get clowned!! :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll just park a little FURTHER down the road and stay away from all the action. I wouldn't want to get hit with any f;ying debris from broken bal joints and springs and all that stuff


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

J/K I'll be there. Yall just cover your ears, cause I'll be making some noise as I pass on by :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 09:33 PM
> *J/K I'll be there. Yall just cover your ears, cause I'll be making some noise as I pass on by :biggrin:
> [snapback]2575797[/snapback]​*



:uh: chingao what u riding in , a tank? :0


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 5 2005, 09:37 PM
> *:uh:  chingao what u riding in , a tank?    :0
> [snapback]2575809[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Not that big but you'll know its me when I pass by.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

How was it this last sunday Firme?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 09:41 PM
> *How was it this last sunday Firme?
> [snapback]2575834[/snapback]​*


didnt go other plans....as long as the weather holds up ill be there this Sunday


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah I missed it too. I'll be sure to make it there this next Sunday though.See you there.I'll be rollin with my BIG guns, artillery style. :roflmao: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 09:49 PM
> *Yeah I missed it too. I'll be sure to make it there this next Sunday though.See you there.I'll be rollin with my BIG guns, artillery style. :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> [snapback]2575877[/snapback]​*


i thought u wern't taking the tank


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, I gotta take somethin low to the ground , and my truck wont do it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Well, I gotta take somethin low to the ground , and my truck wont do it.
> [snapback]2575898[/snapback]​*


well then what is it?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Guess it'll be the low-low


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Guess it'll be the low-low
> [snapback]2575942[/snapback]​*


what u got ...u with a club. :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah I'm a loner. Well I was in one but I think rollin by myself for a while will do me some good. I'll be rollin my '64


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Although I'm not in a club all of us homies help each other out whenever we need it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Although I'm not in a club all of us homies help each other out whenever we need it.
> [snapback]2576003[/snapback]​*


thats cool :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

why the long face?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Its all good homie.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

its a unidoporlaneta trade mark kinda :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

You going too, Slo?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok thats cool Firme. Man, I'm having problems with adding reply on here.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Ok thats cool Firme. Man, I'm having problems with adding reply on here.
> [snapback]2576038[/snapback]​*


whats happening :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I have no idea but I hope it stops :angry:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey Firme and slo what are you all rollin in?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Hey Firme and slo what are you all rollin in?
> [snapback]2576066[/snapback]​*


either my truck or my boys ride not sure yet :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Hey Firme and slo what are you all rollin in?
> [snapback]2576066[/snapback]​*


either my truck or my boys ride not sure yet :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Which truck? The one with the red patterns?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:26 PM
> *Which truck? The one with the red patterns?
> [snapback]2576073[/snapback]​*


red patterns? :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I might be mistaken but I think I seen one like that in the pictures that timetaker put up. But like I said I might be mistaken


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:29 PM
> *I might be mistaken but I think I seen one like that in the pictures that timetaker put up. But like I said I might be mistaken
> [snapback]2576094[/snapback]​*


green truck or black truck silv erados :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok I guess I'll look out for those Silverados


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:32 PM
> *Ok I guess I'll look out for those Silverados
> [snapback]2576113[/snapback]​*


nada special :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll look to say WASSUP!


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

As long as we keep getting more RAZA out there, shit, its all good.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:35 PM
> *I'll look to say WASSUP!
> [snapback]2576132[/snapback]​*


yeah yeah cool :uh:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Damn its getting late. I gotta go hit the sak, see you at the park on Sunday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:45 PM
> *Damn its getting late. I gotta go hit the sak, see you at the park on Sunday
> [snapback]2576183[/snapback]​*


yeah yeah :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like it's gonna be a good turn out on Sunday.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 5 2005, 10:26 PM
> *Which truck? The one with the red patterns?
> [snapback]2576073[/snapback]​*


hey homie I think your talking about mike from Houston Stylez C.C.


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

looks like the caddy,might make it out :0 :0


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hope that caddy makes out my doubblepumper is ready to take on it no ofense just want to have a good time   i heard there is a lots of hoppers at there but they want to bet money just take it to the park why build it if not use


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by kustoms6386_@Jan 6 2005, 03:33 PM
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$
> [snapback]2578144[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

I HATE BAGS :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah Senor, I was confusing those trucks. My badd


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah , switches me too. LIke that caddy says" bags are for ---- "


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Just kidding switches I went looking for ya at AUTOZONE but didnt see ya.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

OOOPS I meant switchez with the "Z"


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

you recordin PROVOK?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

On Sunday?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah this coming Sunday.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Fo' Sho


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

From what I hear, we've got alot of hoppers comin out bangin' some back bumper.Which I think will make some great footage. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I got sum good footage this past Sunday. Started to do sum editin'. Been working a lot though so I can leave early this Sunday. Don't want to miss the park. Hope the weather get better.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I can take the cold weather, its the rain that gets me. My wipers dont work all that well. But if it came down to it I would still go, just slow I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Yea. I'm always down to roll. Just think it won't be a good turn out.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Fukit, if all else fails I'll just hop my car.it gets up about this high


:
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :  : : :


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Ok , well that didn't work out the way a planned it :twak: ...YOU know what I'm saying (not that high, I mean)


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

ROLL CALL - ALL IN FAVOR OF GOING TO THE PARK ON SUNDAY RAIN OR SHINE SAY HERE!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I'll be there if it dont rain


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

HERE


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

OK WE HAVE TWO NOW.KEEP EM COMIN' - i'M LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING A 63 VERT THERE!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

HERE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 6 2005, 10:24 PM
> *HERE
> [snapback]2579769[/snapback]​*


hey bro what club do you roll with?? do u have a lolo??


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

No club YET. rollin 64. Do I hear a HERE from you?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin: yes sir! hey kustom6386(joe) you going to post or just read??? :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah man, and bring out that 63 vert.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

well, callin it a night see ya


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

it's going down at show palace this saturday night we are celebrating a few bdays.....bunch of people are going who is down?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks like the weather is gonna be a great this weekend!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:   Shooot....I'll even announce it tonight while I'm mixin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!party 104.9


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 7 2005, 02:08 PM
> *Looks like the weather is gonna be a great this weekend!!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:      Shooot....I'll even announce it tonight while I'm mixin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!party 104.9
> [snapback]2581548[/snapback]​*


what time?


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 7 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Looks like the weather is gonna be a great this weekend!!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:      Shooot....I'll even announce it tonight while I'm mixin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!party 104.9
> [snapback]2581548[/snapback]​*


now that what am talkin about,free plug,whut up julio


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up lord of the flies


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Jan 7 2005, 03:06 PM
> *now that what am talkin about,free plug,whut up julio
> [snapback]2581924[/snapback]​*


shhh.......don't blow my cover dawg!lol  it's the way you word it. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 7 2005, 01:24 PM
> *what time?
> [snapback]2581583[/snapback]​*


I'll do the "shout out"  about 10:05pm or so. then again sometime before midnight! :biggrin: yall tune in!...................any shouts?( names,car clubs, etc.)


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 7 2005, 04:43 PM
> *I'll do the "shout out"  about 10:05pm or so. then again sometime before midnight! :biggrin: yall tune in!...................any shouts?( names,car clubs, etc.)
> [snapback]2582067[/snapback]​*


firme lowrider club.com if u can if not just the club name


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 7 2005, 03:44 PM
> *firme lowrider club.com if u can if not just the club name
> [snapback]2582070[/snapback]​*


coo..............


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 7 2005, 04:43 PM
> *I'll do the "shout out"  about 10:05pm or so. then again sometime before midnight! :biggrin: yall tune in!...................any shouts?( names,car clubs, etc.)
> [snapback]2582067[/snapback]​*


Shout out Pheonix Creationz Car Club 

What club you gonna be at homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cant wait 4 sunday (batteries status)= fully charged also happy bday to my wife nadya


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

just got home from the shop.............. the caddy is just about done


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

what yr is the lac???


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

As always I will will be there and at Fairmont Saturday night then when I get home I will try to post up more pics.


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

it's a 90 fleetwood caddy................


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

caddy almost done ?? good :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Ill be there sunday and saturday night at fairmont


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez Might be bring out somthing different tonight at Fairmont.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what time at the park on sunday???


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

About 2:00


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill prolly go, but in my truck. 64 prolly wont see the streets until its lifted :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

take the 64


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe..u done anything new to the lac?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone wanna buy a Pioneer DVD/Navigation touch screen. Brand New. Retail $2000 but I'll take $1000.
Here's a link.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 8 2005, 06:55 PM
> *Anyone wanna buy a Pioneer DVD/Navigation touch screen. Brand New. Retail $2000 but I'll take $1000.
> Here's a link.
> [snapback]2585031[/snapback]​*


do you have to pay for monthly service for the navigation system ?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Put in digital dash, booty kit, Kenwood DVD radio with built in touch screen. I think that's it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

baller


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Got 4 12" and a four pack. Just need to install.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2005, 07:51 PM
> *ill prolly go, but in my truck.  64 prolly wont see the streets until its lifted  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2585022[/snapback]​*


 Take it man, im taking mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 7 2005, 04:44 PM
> *firme lowrider club.com if u can if not just the club name
> [snapback]2582070[/snapback]​*


Thanks from Hypnotized c.c. I heard the shot out on the radio last nite
and the shot out in lowrider magizine too :biggrin: 
see you tommorow Shotdog


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 8 2005, 10:04 PM
> *Thanks from Hypnotized c.c. I heard the shot out on the radio  last nite
> and the shot out in lowrider magizine too  :biggrin:
> see you tommorow Shotdog
> [snapback]2585332[/snapback]​*


man i didn't hear it


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2005, 10:10 PM
> *cant wait 4 sunday    (batteries status)= fully charged  also happy bday to my wife nadya
> [snapback]2583080[/snapback]​*


Happy belated birthday Nadya :biggrin: 
Meet up at your house on Sunday, switches? what time?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

boy its on... are u ready?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

im ready i wana see wht al the talk is about


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just got back from the park. Good turn out today lets keep it growing.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

God damn flood control.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 8 2005, 09:04 PM
> *Thanks from Hypnotized c.c. I heard the shot out on the radio  last nite
> and the shot out in lowrider magizine too  :biggrin:
> see you tommorow Shotdog
> [snapback]2585332[/snapback]​*


No problem! I'll be doing it from time to time.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

SPonsored By ruffles.



























Just Kidding


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2005, 09:12 PM
> *man i didn't hear it
> [snapback]2585358[/snapback]​*


Yea I sent it out along with several other Clubs  ......Oh well there is always next


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt make it today i was tired after work...whos green 64


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2005, 09:12 PM
> *man i didn't hear it
> [snapback]2585358[/snapback]​*


Yea we sent the shout out along with several other clubs....  but hey there is always next week! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Dj Short Dogg rollin in style


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The Car we all came out to see.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn the red rag64 is cleeen :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2005, 05:24 PM
> *damn the red rag64 is cleeen  :0
> [snapback]2587222[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro! :biggrin: Maybe you can come out next Sun. Is yours a factory silver? You don't see many silver 64's. I like it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 9 2005, 05:34 PM
> *Thanks bro! :biggrin: Maybe you can come out next Sun. Is yours a factory silver? You don't see many silver 64's. I like it!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2587254[/snapback]​*


yea its factory code matched. from what i hear the silver interior is not seen too often either..


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice pics Jason!!! :biggrin: Keep'en comin'!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2005, 05:36 PM
> *yea its factory code matched.  from what i hear the silver interior is not seen too often either..
> [snapback]2587263[/snapback]​*


I know...........that was a rare color combo. You rarely see a goldwing yellow either. I also have a factory anniversary gold 62 although not as rare as the ann. gold 63'. Anyway nice rag! Take care of her!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 9 2005, 05:41 PM
> *I know...........that was a rare color combo. You rarely see a goldwing yellow either. I also have a factory anniversary gold 62 although not as rare as the ann. gold 63'. Anyway nice rag! Take care of her!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2587279[/snapback]​*


u got pics of the 62.....looks like the turn out is getting better.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2005, 05:43 PM
> *u got pics of the 62.....looks like the turn out is getting better.
> [snapback]2587286[/snapback]​*


Naw....it's in primer right now.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The sever won't let me post any more pics so that will be all the pics for now.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

houston definately got some nice rides for sure .....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I knew I would find a way to post more pics.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lowrider in htown=definitely strong and still kicking 4 sho :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: aslo thanks timetaker 4 posting pictures that shows just how strong we are and proves that lowriders are here to stay 4 ever


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

pimpson :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jason you crazy man


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:0 Even HPD was cruiseing


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Now for a few pics from saturday night at target on fairmont.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry for the dark pics but they are night shots and my camera's flash is too weak.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

This is the last of the pics for this week.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Jason i knew you liked that homer simpson joke 
told you that you resembled him


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

For those just getting here the pics start on page 29.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Macgregor was tight today for all the lows in H-Town! Come out and keep it alive for 2005


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Me :twak: Ridenlow84


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

LOL yes MR prez LOL


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2005, 06:22 PM
> *didnt make it today i was tired after work...whos green 64
> [snapback]2587206[/snapback]​*


You shoulda been there it was bad ass. Thats my baby in the green.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wish I could have made it out but I had to finish moving, but i'll be there next Sunday that's for sure


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

It'll be even BETTER next week!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 9 2005, 06:21 PM
> *....
> [snapback]2587201[/snapback]​*


****


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 9 2005, 06:17 PM
> *No problem! I'll be doing it from time to time.
> [snapback]2587182[/snapback]​*


cool ill be listing ....... looked tight at the spot on sunday I didnt make today......I was working on the new shop we got trying to get it done :biggrin: theres alway next week


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice rides out there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*BOILER IS........................
KING OF THE STREETS, H-Town!!! *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

FOR SALE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

It was cool meeting some of the peeps from the site yesterday.. (Liv4Lacs, PROVOK, Homie with the boxer (sorry forgot the name), El pimp player of the year DJLATIN)  

Gonna try to make it out there next sunday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 10 2005, 09:12 AM
> *It was cool meeting some of the peeps from the site yesterday.. (Liv4Lacs, PROVOK, Homie with the boxer (sorry forgot the name), El pimp player of the year DJLATIN)
> 
> Gonna try to make it out there next sunday.
> [snapback]2588714[/snapback]​*


LOL. :biggrin:  we were talking about going by there after we ate at spanky's pizza place off 45 & woodridge, then you called. pretty nice seeing you & the car again & meeting a few new faces.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics, be sure to check out our Sacramento Car Clubs post next Sunday. Nationwide!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2005, 09:07 AM
> *BOILER IS........................
> KING OF THE STREETS, H-Town!!!
> [snapback]2588698[/snapback]​*


was that the caddy that was w/o a windshield?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

did anyone listen to 104.9 last night,.......they said next sun at the park they are gonna be shooting a video for chopaholics....they want everyone to bring thier rides.....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2005, 09:07 AM
> *BOILER IS........................
> KING OF THE STREETS, H-Town!!!
> [snapback]2588698[/snapback]​*


I second that we need to get him a crown.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 10 2005, 03:05 PM
> *I second that we need to get him a crown.
> [snapback]2589958[/snapback]​*


a wrestling style belt would be better. :cheesy:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

No we need to make it strictly a Houston thang and get him a big boss belt buckle. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 10 2005, 03:09 PM
> *No we need to make it strictly a Houston thang and get him a big boss belt buckle. :roflmao:
> [snapback]2589974[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

with Houstone stamped on the leather belt designed with cactus and horses. lol.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 10 2005, 12:03 PM
> *did anyone listen to 104.9 last night,.......they said next sun at the park they are gonna be shooting a video for chopaholics....they want everyone to bring thier rides.....
> [snapback]2589409[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 10 2005, 03:41 PM
> *  :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]2590117[/snapback]​*


i can't believe someone confused me for el homie robert aka DJ OVADOSE. lol. had "DJ LATIN" across the back of my windbreaker.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry I didn't get to talk to any one. Was busy recording. Didn't want to miss anything. Need to hire some to record. Next Sunday I'll be more polite.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 10 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Sorry I didn't get to talk to any one. Was busy recording. Didn't want to miss anything. Need to hire some to record. Next Sunday I'll be more polite.
> [snapback]2590273[/snapback]​*


yeah i saw u busy recording but its cool homie just get some tight footage....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Going to have video footage up soon.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 10 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Going to have video footage up soon.
> [snapback]2590280[/snapback]​*


cool


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 10 2005, 04:18 PM
> *cool
> [snapback]2590283[/snapback]​*


can't wait


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, I third that, I cant wait for it. :cheesy:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

SWITCHES FOR LIFE = KING OF THA STREETZ - HOUSTON -</span>


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2005, 08:07 AM
> *BOILER IS........................
> KING OF THE STREETS, H-Town!!!
> [snapback]2588698[/snapback]​*


uuweeeh i love that - Im willing to put the crown, belt or thang or what ever on the line every weekend just to make it more interesting :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Video clips coming up tonite.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 10 2005, 02:09 PM
> *No we need to make it strictly a Houston thang and get him a big boss belt buckle. :roflmao:
> [snapback]2589974[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 10 2005, 07:03 PM
> *Video clips coming up tonite.
> [snapback]2591078[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 10 2005, 08:03 PM
> *Video clips coming up tonite.
> [snapback]2591078[/snapback]​*


Around what time?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2005, 11:46 AM
> *was that the caddy that was w/o a windshield?
> [snapback]2589345[/snapback]​*


mmmm... maybe the blue luxury sport??


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2005, 08:14 PM
> *mmmm...  maybe the blue luxury sport??
> [snapback]2591139[/snapback]​*


Maybe it was the the Topless Caddy


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Give me 15 minutes for the first one.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

COO I'll be waiting... :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 10 2005, 07:16 PM
> *Maybe it was the the Topless Caddy
> [snapback]2591150[/snapback]​*


that is a one of a kind caddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Video #1 ready? :dunno:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

HERE IT IS WHO EVER WANTS TO TAKE THE TITLE NEEDS TO BRING IT.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Here it is.

First Clip


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

We'll see next week. I heard there were some people comin from N-side but their trailer broke down on their way and almost flipped over the cars on it.They might show up next week.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

MC and truck

Click here


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

More

Cadillac


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

This is for switches4life.

Click here


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Damn that 62 got up pretty good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 10 2005, 08:46 PM
> *MC and truck
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2591349[/snapback]​*


Nick actin an ass swangin in reverse. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

pics show the king of the street hitting about 35 only!! what are your rules for king of the streets? can shorty or any of his crew compete? what are the rules for the rides (driven or trailored) to the park, shocks no chains, clown cars or does it not matter?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 10 2005, 08:05 PM
> *This is for switches4life.
> 
> Click here
> [snapback]2591409[/snapback]​*


i welded the lower balljoints so it wont happen to me again :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Jan 10 2005, 09:37 PM
> *pics show the king of the street hitting about 35 only!!    what are your rules for king of the streets?   can shorty or any of his crew compete?   what are the rules for the rides (driven or trailored) to the park, shocks no chains, clown cars  or does it not matter?
> [snapback]2591564[/snapback]​*


There are no rules this is just an informal thing trying to get some street competition going. And the pics don't do the car justice, I will be the first one to admit I am no photographer just a guy with a digital camera and a love for lowriding trying to do what ever I can to spread the word and hopefully help this thing grown.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Jan 10 2005, 08:37 PM
> *pics show the king of the street hitting about 35 only!!    what are your rules for king of the streets?  can shorty or any of his crew compete?  what are the rules for the rides (driven or trailored) to the park, shocks no chains, clown cars  or does it not matter?
> [snapback]2591564[/snapback]​*


anybody can compete, we just started this by the way pics dont show real inches but u are invited any sunday come check us out and measure 35 inches??


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Will have more clips later.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 10 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Sorry I didn't get to talk to any one. Was busy recording. Didn't want to miss anything. Need to hire some to record. Next Sunday I'll be more polite.
> [snapback]2590273[/snapback]​*


Just a suggestion. If you need, I can have my brother over there recording also. Maybe the two videos can be put together to make one bad ass video clip with two perspectives.Waddaya think? :thumbsup: or :dunno: or :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Jan 10 2005, 08:37 PM
> *pics show the king of the street hitting about 35 only!!    what are your rules for king of the streets?  can shorty or any of his crew compete?  what are the rules for the rides (driven or trailored) to the park, shocks no chains, clown cars  or does it not matter?
> [snapback]2591564[/snapback]​*


i dont think theres any rules. its been a while since houston has had a cruising scene....about about 7-10 years since richmond or mason park...just trying to get it started up again.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Jan 10 2005, 09:37 PM
> *pics show the king of the street hitting about 35 only!!    what are your rules for king of the streets?  can shorty or any of his crew compete?  what are the rules for the rides (driven or trailored) to the park, shocks no chains, clown cars  or does it not matter?
> [snapback]2591564[/snapback]​*


 If you got something and you wanna hop it, bring it out and hit that switch?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

not ? I mean !


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:guns: :guns: :buttkick: :machinegun: :biggrin: :wave: its the street any thing gos :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :machinegun: :biggrin: :wave: as long as its in good sportsmenship and in the name of lowriding


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Cant wait for next sunday...starting to feel like Mason 97


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 10 2005, 10:54 PM
> *Cant wait for next sunday...starting to feel like Mason 97
> [snapback]2591822[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: whats up goofy


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

If you got something, bring it, hop it,and have fun.There's no $hit talkin,and respect is a must.If you represent a shop, thats cool.We representin Lowriding with a cool, friendly,family environment. Enjoy yourself, meet new faces, and go home knowing you had a good time.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 10 2005, 09:55 PM
> *:biggrin: whats up goofy
> [snapback]2591831[/snapback]​*


Wuz up!!!! :biggrin: I'm fellin the park.....maybe the rest of my club will come out and get out of Baytown for change..lol nah they will be there next sunday.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 10 2005, 09:58 PM
> *Wuz up!!!! :biggrin:  I'm  fellin the park.....maybe the rest of my club will come out and get out of Baytown for change..lol nah they will be there next sunday.
> [snapback]2591845[/snapback]​*


Latin Cartel all the way. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

You know The Cartel will be there..black and gold ....hard and bold!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

it was a pretty good turnout.....glad to see everyone out there representing the movement........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 10 2005, 10:10 PM
> *it was a pretty good turnout.....glad to see everyone out there representing the movement........
> [snapback]2591906[/snapback]​*


Wuz up John!!! Where the hizzzoes??? :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 10 2005, 10:09 PM
> *You know The Cartel will be there..black and gold ....hard and bold!!!
> [snapback]2591901[/snapback]​*


and you know this man.  
richmond needs to get back like it used to be. to much bs happens though. :machinegun:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 10 2005, 11:13 PM
> *Wuz up John!!! Where the hizzzoes??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2591910[/snapback]​*


well.........hm in my room .....nah j/k u should know lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 10 2005, 11:14 PM
> *well.........hm in my room .....nah j/k    u should know lol
> [snapback]2591917[/snapback]​*


sup magic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

goofy let me know when u gonna have more pitts


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 10 2005, 10:19 PM
> *goofy let me know when u gonna have more pitts
> [snapback]2591942[/snapback]​*


BBQ pits?? lol :biggrin:
My homie from pasadena wants me to breed "LORD SIDIOUS" with his pitt in april again...My female pitt(Sugar mama) ran away two weeks ago  ....LORD TX KENNEL full blooded red nose pitts/razoredge blood line


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 10 2005, 11:28 PM
> *BBQ pits?? lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2591982[/snapback]​*


Dogs quey


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 10 2005, 11:13 PM
> *Wuz up John!!! Where the hizzzoes??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2591910[/snapback]​*


yes where are the hoes


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 10 2005, 11:37 PM
> *yes where are the hoes
> [snapback]2592007[/snapback]​*


 That's a good question huh? .......... :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 10 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Maybe it was the the Topless Caddy
> [snapback]2591150[/snapback]​*


You'll never see the rag smackin back bumper, only layin in down low :0


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 10 2005, 11:28 PM
> *BBQ pits?? lol :biggrin:
> My homie from pasadena wants me to breed "LORD SIDIOUS" with his pitt in april again...My female pitt(Sugar mama) ran away two weeks ago   ....LORD TX KENNEL  full blooded red nose pitts/razoredge blood line
> [snapback]2591982[/snapback]​*


tha dog look mean  but my wennie dog can take ur pitt  









jk :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 10 2005, 11:02 PM
> *tha dog look mean  but my wennie dog can take ur pitt
> jk :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592081[/snapback]​*


he will be with me next sunday if u want to box! :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2005, 11:56 PM
> *You'll never see the rag smackin back bumper, only layin in down low :0
> 
> [snapback]2592068[/snapback]​*


you sure?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I give you props on that Caddy. Thats one clean muther fuc#er.Take care of it.How'd you come across that ride anyhow?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2005, 11:56 PM
> *You'll never see the rag smackin back bumper, only layin in down low :0
> 
> [snapback]2592068[/snapback]​*


Does that mean no hydros, or no hopping ? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 11 2005, 01:27 AM
> *Does that mean no hydros, or no hopping ? :dunno:
> [snapback]2592136[/snapback]​*


It has to be lifted to be a real lolow :0 No hopping......  

Its a long story how I found it ask me in person and I'll tell ya all about it :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2005, 12:55 AM
> *
> 
> Its a long story how I found it ask me in person and I'll tell ya all about it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592186[/snapback]​*


 Sounds like a plan.I'll do that.See ya out there next Sunday.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 11 2005, 12:02 AM
> *tha dog look mean  but my wennie dog can take ur pitt
> jk :biggrin:
> [snapback]2592081[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone willing to donate video footage would be koo. I can also use some pics. Just wish I have more time for editing. Phuket I'll do my best.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 11 2005, 08:48 AM
> *Anyone willing to donate video footage would be koo. I can also use some pics. Just wish I have more time for editing. Phuket I'll do my best.
> [snapback]2592739[/snapback]​*


nice footage homie


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Even more

Red 64

Wish my Caddy could do this

Hop Action


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 10 2005, 09:56 PM
> *If you got something, bring it, hop it,and have fun.There's no $hit talkin,and respect is a must.If you represent a shop, thats cool.We representin Lowriding with a cool, friendly,family environment. Enjoy yourself, meet new faces, and go home knowing you had a good time.
> [snapback]2591832[/snapback]​*


that is right carlos u tell them now i mean we all know how many lows are here in houston that get up way higher than my mc for example shortys or that badass green64 that hop at magnificos; but its just up for them to take them to the park and have fun i think that 4 now anybody can compete no matter if its a circus or street like mine


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2005, 12:18 PM
> *that is right carlos u tell them now i mean we all know how many lows are here in houston that get up way higher than my mc for example  shortys or that badass green64 that hop at magnificos; but its just up for them to take them to the park and have fun i think that 4 now anybody can compete no matter if its a circus or street like mine
> [snapback]2593269[/snapback]​*


wasn't the green impala that hopped in los magnificos car show from dallas? i think it's ex214girls cousin mr. A.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2005, 12:24 PM
> *wasn't the green impala that hopped in los magnificos car show from dallas?  i think it's ex214girls cousin mr. A.
> [snapback]2593289[/snapback]​*


yeah they were from Dallas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2005, 11:25 AM
> *yeah they were from Dallas
> [snapback]2593295[/snapback]​*


well i heard they build it at dallas but they live here in houston ,lord of flies knows him


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2005, 12:27 PM
> *well i heard they build it at dallas but they live here in houston ,lord of flies knows him
> [snapback]2593307[/snapback]​*


hmmm well maybe then.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2005, 12:24 PM
> *wasn't the green impala that hopped in los magnificos car show from dallas?  i think it's ex214girls cousin mr. A.
> [snapback]2593289[/snapback]​*


Yes .. that was my cousin, Mr. A, that hopped it ... it's a Dallas built car: *L & M Customs* ... but the owner is down here (Houston) ...


They re-did it since the Magnificos show … it lays all the way down and locks all the way up … it hit’s about 75 + now …


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2005, 03:30 PM
> *
> [snapback]2593961[/snapback]​*


what is this a smoke fest?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 11 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Yes .. that was my cousin, Mr. A, that hopped it ... it's a Dallas built car: L & M Customs ... but the owner is down here (Houston) ...
> They re-did it since the Magnificos show … it lays all the way down and locks all the way up … it hit’s about 75 + now …
> [snapback]2593467[/snapback]​*


Then tell him to bring it out to Mac gregor park this sunday and show every one what it can do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 11 2005, 08:48 AM
> *Anyone willing to donate video footage would be koo. I can also use some pics. Just wish I have more time for editing. Phuket I'll do my best.
> [snapback]2592739[/snapback]​*


Das coo because I asked my brother and he said he's willing to ditch work to go and get some footage!! :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2005, 11:24 AM
> *wasn't the green impala that hopped in los magnificos car show from dallas?  i think it's ex214girls cousin mr. A.
> [snapback]2593289[/snapback]​*


the green 64 is from the mutha fukin southside of houston!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Lets not forget who's idea it wuz to have all this at mc.gregar.. and why everyone hate cuz i bagged my car. Second, my car got broken into twice this weekend.. so look out, someone's hating.. i'll only come back stronger...


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

I need some help, anyone have a column for a G-body.. hit me up, im also looking for a 2 pump setup if any one has somin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whats up lowwmonte 78? are u going dobble pump?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jan 11 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Lets not forget who's idea it wuz to have all this at mc.gregar.. and why everyone hate cuz i bagged my car. Second, my car got broken into twice this weekend.. so look out, someone's hating.. i'll only come back stronger...
> [snapback]2595181[/snapback]​*


Where did it get broken into at??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup folks. just checkin in after a 17 hr day :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

lone star, when you going to the park.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Monday at around 10:50, right infront of Autozone on griggs and Cullen (by mcgregar) thats where i work


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

(in tha MORNING..) broad daylight.. and no one saw shiet.... they stole my t.v.'s, but i got more back in.. fuck them, it only makes me stronger, and im sellin my airbags, ill trade for a 2 pump setup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 11 2005, 08:53 PM
> *lone star, when you going to the park.
> [snapback]2595283[/snapback]​*


hopefully this coming weekend. but i dont know i made plans to go to the casino that night, so maybe ill go in the afternoon...plus i work...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2005, 10:30 PM
> *hopefully this coming weekend. but i dont know i made plans to go to the casino that night, so maybe ill go in the afternoon...plus i work...
> [snapback]2595443[/snapback]​*


dammm the casino sounds good for saturday night


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 11 2005, 02:18 PM
> *Yes .. that was my cousin, Mr. A, that hopped it ... it's a Dallas built car: L & M Customs ... but the owner is down here (Houston) ...
> They re-did it since the Magnificos show … it lays all the way down and locks all the way up … it hit’s about 75 + now …
> [snapback]2593467[/snapback]​*


What it do, what it do.................................... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2005, 10:03 PM
> *dammm the casino sounds good for saturday night
> [snapback]2595582[/snapback]​*


the cartel is going friday night to the casino..try to win some dollaz!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2005, 10:14 PM
> *What it do, what it do.................................... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2595637[/snapback]​*


Brian...can you get 96 fleetwood parts??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 12 2005, 12:16 AM
> *Brian...can you get 96 fleetwood parts??
> [snapback]2595644[/snapback]​*


Yeah, what you looking for?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2005, 10:20 PM
> *Yeah, what you looking for?
> [snapback]2595664[/snapback]​*


driver side view mirror kit


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jan 11 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Lets not forget who's idea it wuz to have all this at mc.gregar..
> [snapback]2595181[/snapback]​*


others say they did but thats all u ........like target on sat .....thats an know truck ,import spot.........they use to be at the krogers on spencer & redbluff but the lowrider started coming and the cops stoped that . So they moved to target.....but the lowrider go there and the cop are there .....ask nix 



cops suck (even want to be cops)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Jan 11 2005, 05:58 PM
> *the green 64 is from the mutha fukin southside of houston!!!
> [snapback]2594529[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 12 2005, 02:30 AM
> *others say they did  but  thats all u ........like target on sat .....thats an know truck ,import spot.........they use to be at the krogers on spencer & redbluff but the lowrider started coming and the cops stoped that . So they moved to target.....but the lowrider go there and the cop are there .....ask nix
> cops suck  (even want to be cops)
> [snapback]2596064[/snapback]​*


Are you ever going to get off my nuts?
Grow the fuck up, quit whining and get a car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 12 2005, 11:17 AM
> *Are you ever going to get off my nuts?
> Grow the fuck up, quit whining and get a car.
> [snapback]2596826[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtf? lol.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2005, 12:46 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:   wtf?  lol.
> [snapback]2597105[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cant wait 4 another sunday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i have a feeling there will be a great turnout on Sunday


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 12 2005, 02:41 PM
> *i have a feeling there will be a great turnout on Sunday
> [snapback]2597549[/snapback]​*


Let's keep this thing going.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 12 2005, 02:49 PM
> *Let's keep this thing going.
> [snapback]2597592[/snapback]​*


i concur


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

found the problem with caddy................ :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

latin cartal .........leave baytown what the f#$k


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustoms6386_@Jan 12 2005, 04:49 PM
> *latin cartal .........leave baytown what the f#$k
> [snapback]2597923[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

maybe you need a reminder that you all were the ones that couldn't get out of Baytown. :twak:


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@Jan 12 2005, 05:01 PM
> *maybe you need a reminder that you all were the ones that couldn't get out of Baytown.   :twak:
> [snapback]2598147[/snapback]​*


    dam shame


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Latin Cartel is never going to leave Baytown. Who is Latin Cartel pm me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustoms6386_@Jan 12 2005, 03:49 PM
> *latin cartal .........leave baytown what the f#$k
> [snapback]2597923[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheres TXGBODY???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustoms6386_@Jan 12 2005, 03:46 PM
> *found the problem with caddy................ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2597912[/snapback]​*


   take a second chance to the belt..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustoms6386_@Jan 12 2005, 03:49 PM
> *latin cartal .........leave baytown what the f#$k
> [snapback]2597923[/snapback]​*


who the hell are you? :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I heard there is a lot of hoppers getting ready for this weekend. Let's get ready to rumble!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Can't wait. Off the whole weekend. Gonna cruise both dayz. Hope the weather is good.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 12 2005, 09:37 PM
> *Can't wait. Off the whole weekend. Gonna cruise both dayz. Hope the weather is good.
> [snapback]2599172[/snapback]​*


straight out you should sell these make some feria off of it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: put me down for the first copy !!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 12 2005, 08:02 PM
> *who the hell are you? :angry:
> [snapback]2599022[/snapback]​*


Lil Joe :thumbsdown: ......... :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

What's the deal goof.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 12 2005, 10:17 AM
> *Are you ever going to get off my nuts?
> Grow the fuck up, quit whining and get a car.
> [snapback]2596826[/snapback]​*


Now..Now..ladies calm down :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 12 2005, 10:22 PM
> *Now..Now..ladies calm down  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2599419[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Jan 12 2005, 09:20 PM
> *What's the deal goof.
> [snapback]2599410[/snapback]​*


Who dis b..


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

A fellow Star Wars lover from Baytown.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Jan 12 2005, 09:24 PM
> *A fellow Star Wars lover from Baytown.
> [snapback]2599431[/snapback]​*


Wuz da deal Darth Billy :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Billys fat ass couldn't fit in there if he wanted. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2005, 03:07 PM
> * cant wait 4 another sunday
> [snapback]2597463[/snapback]​*


   :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 12 2005, 09:38 PM
> *Billys fat ass couldn't fit in there if he wanted. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2599453[/snapback]​*


lol.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: Lil G..dont underestimate the powers of the DARKSIDE!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 12 2005, 09:42 PM
> *lol.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: Lil G..dont underestimate the powers of the DARKSIDE!!!
> [snapback]2599475[/snapback]​*


 :worship: Im sorry, please forgive me. Dont use your Jedi powers. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 12 2005, 09:43 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2599477[/snapback]​*


roll your eyes at me again gurl and im going to slap your big ass on the BBQ grill SUNDAY!!!! :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 12 2005, 09:44 PM
> *:worship:  Im sorry, please forgive me. Dont use your Jedi powers. :uh:
> [snapback]2599480[/snapback]​*


As you can see my powers are far beyond yours!!!!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

"REVENGE OF THE SITH " Houston LRM carshow july 05


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Jan 12 2005, 09:52 PM
> *"REVENGE OF THE SITH " Houston LRM carshow july 05
> [snapback]2599516[/snapback]​*


can wait to see it..whos doing the murals???


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Pedro Fraire :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 12 2005, 10:45 PM
> *roll your eyes at me again gurl and im going to slap your big ass on the BBQ grill SUNDAY!!!! :angry:
> [snapback]2599489[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 12 2005, 10:46 PM
> *roll your eyes at me again gurl and im going to slap your big ass on the BBQ grill SUNDAY!!!! :angry:
> [snapback]2599497[/snapback]​*


ok you little jerry curl biatch keep talking ur shit.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Jan 12 2005, 08:48 PM
> *straight out you should sell these make some feria off of it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  put me down for the first copy !!
> [snapback]2599231[/snapback]​*


yeah put me on the list also


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Let me get enough footage. If I'm gonna do it, I want to do it right. I'll even put commercials of shops and promote any lowrider event. Just want lowriding to be the way it was back in the day.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i been into lowriding 4 about 9 years now ,i got about 50 more to go, or lowriding till i die!!!!!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

My mom use to ask me when I was gonna quit lowriding. I told her:

Hasta La Muerte


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 13 2005, 11:19 AM
> *Let me get enough footage. If I'm gonna do it, I want to do it right. I'll even put commercials of shops and promote any lowrider event. Just want lowriding to be the way it was back in the day.
> [snapback]2601232[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 13 2005, 12:24 PM
> *My mom use to ask me when I was gonna quit lowriding. I told her:
> 
> Hasta La Muerte
> [snapback]2601257[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: that's what im talking about..........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 13 2005, 11:24 AM
> *My mom use to ask me when I was gonna quit lowriding. I told her:
> 
> Hasta La Muerte
> [snapback]2601257[/snapback]​*


my mom also still asking when u r going to stop making those poor cars jump that wild, and i told her, never


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

To me the lowriding lifestyle is like a tattoo


FO' LIFE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 13 2005, 12:34 PM
> *To me the lowriding lifestyle is like a tattoo
> FO' LIFE
> [snapback]2601311[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 13 2005, 12:19 PM
> *Let me get enough footage. If I'm gonna do it, I want to do it right. I'll even put commercials of shops and promote any lowrider event. Just want lowriding to be the way it was back in the day.
> [snapback]2601232[/snapback]​*


that almost makes me cry when i remember how packed it use to get at the park in el paso, plus they would let us drink !!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Jan 13 2005, 06:27 PM
> *that almost makes me cry when i remember how packed it use to get at the park in el paso, plus they would let us drink !!
> [snapback]2602795[/snapback]​*


 :tears: :around: :around: drink but dont drive the lowlow


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 12 2005, 02:30 AM
> *others say they did  but  thats all u ........like target on sat .....thats an know truck ,import spot.........they use to be at the krogers on spencer & redbluff but the lowrider started coming and the cops stoped that . So they moved to target.....but the lowrider go there and the cop are there .....ask nix
> cops suck  (even want to be cops)
> [snapback]2596064[/snapback]​*


This wasnt targeting you bitch ass Jason but you must of thought that when i said the fake cop part .....i ment like rent a cops.... :biggrin: but tell me somethig in my face i bet you wont Dont talk shit on here u fucking pussy :uh:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

whats up mosca :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what time do people roll to macgregor park on sunday?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2005, 07:06 AM
> *what time do people roll to macgregor park on sunday?
> [snapback]2604239[/snapback]​*


2pm


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2005, 09:43 AM
> *2pm
> [snapback]2604293[/snapback]​*


If you go out drinking on sat then 3pm sunday is more realistic! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 14 2005, 09:25 AM
> *If you go out drinking on sat then 3pm sunday is more realistic! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2604340[/snapback]​*


i don't swig.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2005, 11:18 AM
> *i don't swig.
> [snapback]2604465[/snapback]​*


Yeah, alcohol is really bad for your health :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 14 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Yeah, alcohol is really bad for your health :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> [snapback]2604548[/snapback]​*


but it taste so good


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 13 2005, 10:07 PM
> *This wasnt targeting you bitch ass Jason but you must of thought that when i said the fake cop part .....i ment like rent a cops....  :biggrin:  but tell me somethig in my face i bet you wont  Dont talk shit on here u fucking pussy  :uh:
> [snapback]2603161[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Thankz to "SLO" for helpin me get my ride back in shape. Watch out for tha bagged regal.... i aint takin off tha bags, so if thats tha reason yall wanna fuck wit my ride. Suck my dick


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 14 2005, 12:00 PM
> *but it taste so good
> [snapback]2604553[/snapback]​*


Bud lite doesnt taste good till the 5th or 6th one :dunno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 14 2005, 10:58 AM
> *Yeah, alcohol is really bad for your health :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> [snapback]2604548[/snapback]​*


got to watch my figure. lol. j/k. gave it up 4 yrs ago.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2005, 11:32 AM
> *got to watch my figure.  lol.  j/k.  gave it up 4 yrs ago.
> [snapback]2604650[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2005, 12:32 PM
> *got to watch my figure.  lol.  j/k.  gave it up 4 yrs ago.
> [snapback]2604650[/snapback]​*


Gave up on your figure or alcohol?? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 14 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Gave up on your figure or alcohol?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2604656[/snapback]​*


LMAO! keep it up galleta! lol!  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2005, 12:35 PM
> *LMAO!  keep it up galleta!  lol!    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2604662[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 14 2005, 11:43 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2604676[/snapback]​*


what time do you get to the park?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2005, 12:45 PM
> *what time do you get to the park?
> [snapback]2604679[/snapback]​*


3ish


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 14 2005, 11:49 AM
> *3ish
> [snapback]2604687[/snapback]​*


orale, we'll see you.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2005, 10:50 AM
> *orale, we'll see you.
> [snapback]2604691[/snapback]​*



We need to see one of your rides outhere LATIN..............or better yet...buy the lincoln and roll it there.. :biggrin: :biggrin: Te doy el homeboy hookup!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 14 2005, 11:54 AM
> *We need to see one of your rides outhere LATIN..............or better yet...buy the lincoln and roll it there..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Te doy el homeboy hookup!
> [snapback]2604702[/snapback]​*


lmao! they are either, primered, stickers expired or in storage. probably by the summer. pm me on how much.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jan 14 2005, 10:30 AM
> *Thankz to "SLO" for helpin me get my ride back in shape. Watch out for tha bagged regal.... i aint takin off tha bags, so if thats tha reason yall wanna fuck wit my ride. Suck my dick
> [snapback]2604640[/snapback]​*


hey calmao if somebody f..k..g with u because u got airbags just call me i got ur back with the mc  but hey homie watch your language


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 13 2005, 09:07 PM
> *This wasnt targeting you bitch ass Jason but you must of thought that when i said the fake cop part .....i ment like rent a cops....  :biggrin:  but tell me somethig in my face i bet you wont  Dont talk shit on here u fucking pussy  :uh:
> [snapback]2603161[/snapback]​*


easy easy just let it ride, we all know each other in the lowrider comunity


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

come on sunday!!!!   cant wait dammit !!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2005, 12:29 PM
> *come on sunday!!!!    cant wait dammit !!!!
> [snapback]2604832[/snapback]​*


hey hey watch ur language lol :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ill be there Sunday!


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 13 2005, 09:13 PM
> *whats up mosca :biggrin:
> [snapback]2603181[/snapback]​*


whut up


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone cruise on Saturdays


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 14 2005, 11:54 AM
> *We need to see one of your rides outhere LATIN..............or better yet...buy the lincoln and roll it there..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Te doy el homeboy hookup!
> [snapback]2604702[/snapback]​*


I seen this car in pasadena right? With a for sale sign on it ..I think that was it??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 14 2005, 06:03 PM
> *Anyone cruise on Saturdays
> [snapback]2605751[/snapback]​*



It is going to be a nice weekend for cruising.

Im washing and vacuuming the cutty Sat. morning.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 14 2005, 08:05 PM
> *I seen this car in pasadena right? With a for sale sign on it ..I think that was it??
> [snapback]2605987[/snapback]​*


He keeps it in Pasadena so I think its the same one


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 13 2005, 09:07 PM
> *This wasnt targeting you bitch ass Jason but you must of thought that when i said the fake cop part .....i ment like rent a cops....  :biggrin:  but tell me somethig in my face i bet you wont  Dont talk shit on here u fucking pussy  :uh:
> [snapback]2603161[/snapback]​*


...calm down Street Fighter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 13 2005, 10:38 AM
> *ok you little jerry curl biatch keep talking ur shit.......
> [snapback]2601069[/snapback]​*


dont hate cause i got nice hair compared to your chiapet fade !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 14 2005, 11:25 PM
> *dont hate cause i got nice hair compared to your chiapet fade !!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2606575[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: chiapet fade....too funny


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Damn, I can feel the tension in here :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

See you all in about 13 hrs...... :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 14 2005, 11:20 PM
> *...calm down Street Fighter!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2606561[/snapback]​*


always calm goofy


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Go wash ya ride, charge up ya batteries and head for the park at 2. I'm gonna be taking pics and video. Heard there's gonna be sum competition today. Who will be the KING?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh yea. If you own a lowrider, take it to the park.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh yea. If you own a lowrider, take it to the park.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

''jump for joy H - town the south taking over like when they mix me with baking soda" spm.


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

any new details on this video shoot????(choppholics)


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

The radio station is telling people 1pm but we are still waiting until 2 because we aren't going for the video we are going because that's just what we do.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 16 2005, 12:48 PM
> *The radio station is telling people 1pm but we are still waiting until 2 because we aren't going for the video we are going because that's just what we do.
> [snapback]2609886[/snapback]​*


come on now ........................you want a chance to come out on video :biggrin: :biggrin: the first step is admitting !!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Jan 16 2005, 12:56 PM
> *come on now ........................you want a chance to come out on video  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  the first step is admitting  !!
> [snapback]2609899[/snapback]​*


Na can't say I do, Ecspecialy when It's for a video almost no one will ever see. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 16 2005, 01:01 PM
> *Na can't say I do, Ecspecialy when It's for a video almost no one will ever see. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2609911[/snapback]​*


homeboys just doing his thing you cant hate on him for that , right ?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Jan 16 2005, 01:04 PM
> *homeboys just doing his thing you cant hate on him for that , right ?
> [snapback]2609920[/snapback]​*


I'm not hating just stating the truth but I wish them all the luck with thier video I'm just not going to the park to be a groupie.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

thats the spirit


> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 16 2005, 01:08 PM
> *I'm not hating just stating the truth but I wish them all the luck with thier video I'm just not going to the park to be a groupie.
> [snapback]2609931[/snapback]​*


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Leaving for the park now. Pics will be up tonight.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

went to the park today ... it was


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Back from the park pics will be up soon. Park was cool except for the video jackass's telling the lowriders that if we wern't there for their video shoot we couldn't be there.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

the park was ok................the video shoot was just an interferance to all of us.......we were there to have a good time cruise ...chill whatever........couldnt do much but stay put because they want to block off the street......they should of took that shit to the grass and leave the street to all of us..........but still it was ok......kinda cold though


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Park was koo


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 16 2005, 08:08 PM
> *Back from the park pics will be up soon. Park was cool except for the video jackass's telling the lowriders that if we wern't there for their video shoot we couldn't be there.
> [snapback]2610846[/snapback]​*


eazy ther homie theres always next sunday !!


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I got some good footage and some good pics too. I tried to take a picture of every car there. If I missed any I'll be sure to get them for next Sunday.My brother will try to have some pics ready to post up soon. The digital pics are huge and need to be made smaller versions of to post them. It was a good turn out although the video shoot was in the way I did want to be in it. Once I got out of that damn blockade I didnt want to go back in there for any video shoots.The "KING" got some good air time,video and hopping.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Say goof who from L.C took their cars out to the park.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

he did it again!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=91117]he did it again!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Bigtyme............Me,Robert and Big George only.but Jose and Tavo were there also. Also nice meeting you Carlos you have a clean ass 64.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanx Lord Tx I appreciate it. It was nice meeting you too. It's good to be able to put a face to someone that is posting on here.I hope to also meet everyone else on here and present myself to them.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*BOILER PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR H-TOWN!!!*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2005, 11:36 PM
> *BOILER PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR H-TOWN!!!
> [snapback]2611380[/snapback]​*


any more pics


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I wish I could have gotten a better pic :0


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

Just a few pics for the night.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 16 2005, 11:37 PM
> *any more pics
> [snapback]2611383[/snapback]​*


some after dark ones :biggrin:


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

The rest kinda suck  too dark...


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

BONIFIDE PRIDE


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAPORTE CADILLAC_@Jan 16 2005, 10:46 PM
> *BONIFIDE PRIDE
> [snapback]2611414[/snapback]​*


tatoo of your clubs are tight right


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Good turn out today for all the lowrider clubs and solo riders from H-Town.. Maybe next week we can some activities going on like tugofwar,vollyball,ect..for all the clubs


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

...


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

...


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

Last ones for this week.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAPORTE CADILLAC_@Jan 17 2005, 12:01 AM
> *...
> [snapback]2611457[/snapback]​*


nice 62


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 16 2005, 07:13 PM
> *went to the park today ... it was
> [snapback]2610629[/snapback]​*


I think I seen you, rollin in a blue truck que no


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 16 2005, 10:50 PM
> *Good turn out today for all the lowrider clubs and solo riders from H-Town.. Maybe next week we can some activities going on like tugofwar,vollyball,ect..for all the clubs
> [snapback]2611426[/snapback]​*


now that sounds like a fun idea homie


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

the park was tight


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 17 2005, 01:00 AM
> *the park was tight
> [snapback]2611636[/snapback]​*


Sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2005, 01:07 AM
> *Sup homie :biggrin:
> [snapback]2611650[/snapback]​*


chillen


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

looks like elizar is now a L.I.L. member :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 17 2005, 12:12 AM
> *looks like elizar is now a L.I.L. member :biggrin:
> [snapback]2611666[/snapback]​*


yeah im teaching him the ropes right now


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

spell my name rite eleazar


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2005, 01:12 AM
> *yeah im teaching him the ropes right now
> [snapback]2611667[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

John can i breed you with my pitbull??? "Johnbull"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Now he needs a little orange flake in his avitar!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 17 2005, 12:15 AM
> *John can i breed you with my pitbull???    "Johnbull"
> [snapback]2611677[/snapback]​*


man u should breed your poodle looking self with your pit might get some new species


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

leava the animals alone please


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dude let me ask you a serious question.....do you use straight 30 or 40 on your hair


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

damm thats rong


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

hey goofy dont let john punk you


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2005, 01:16 AM
> *Now he needs a little orange flake in his avitar!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2611683[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 17 2005, 12:33 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2611719[/snapback]​*


tommorrow tommorrow


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Whats up Forum. My name is mark and i own marcustoms. Marcustoms.com

I was arround back in 94 with my 65 ss impala. just wanted to say whats up. If anyone needs any help with their rides just ask. 

Mark "MasterSS"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

well homie im out gotta work in the morning...ill holla at ya later you'll probably be in refugio uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

u funny huh


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2005, 01:39 AM
> *well homie im out gotta work in the morning...ill holla at ya later you'll probably be in refugio uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2611738[/snapback]​*


When I used to work in the Woodlands I thought I had a long drive to work :scrutinize:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 17 2005, 12:00 AM
> *the park was tight
> [snapback]2611636[/snapback]​*


welcome to L.I.L. homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=91345]This is what Houston Lowriding is about!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice pics, the middle caddy looks tight.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Notice:*

Hey everyone, I am putting together a Mini-Zine of Lowriding in Houston.
Do any of you think anybody would complain about having their picture or their cars' picture in the publication?

If anyone has a story they want to have in the mini-zine email me. If you have any nice pics of anything to do with lowriding in Houston (club meetings, shows, cruising, get togethers, etc.) email me.

Shops, entrepreneurs, business owners, or if you need to sell something (cars, equipment, wheels, etc.) I will be selling advertising space in upcoming issues if you are interested.

Any input or ideas would be appreciated, this will be strictly local (Houston and surrounding areas). 

Lets keep this lowrider revival in Houston in an upward swing!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 17 2005, 08:08 AM
> *Notice:
> 
> Hey everyone, I am putting together a Mini-Zine of Lowriding in Houston.
> ...


conrad was looking for a place to advertise his aztlan wear stores. i'll let him know. pm me a contact #.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2005, 09:36 PM
> *BOILER PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR H-TOWN!!!
> [snapback]2611380[/snapback]​*


always and 4 ever... ,this week im going to work on the rear its time to jump a little higher


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn i should have went instead of going to the casino :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2005, 11:14 AM
> *always and 4 ever...  ,this week im going to work on the rear its time to jump a little higher
> [snapback]2612777[/snapback]​*


When are you going to stand it on the bumper?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whats up lord of flies


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

I was very surprised to see stanley out he rarely brings the cady out any more.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAPORTE CADILLAC_@Jan 17 2005, 11:27 AM
> *When are you going to stand it on the bumper?
> [snapback]2612832[/snapback]​*


no circus but high hoppin soon


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2005, 11:28 AM
> *no circus but high hoppin soon
> [snapback]2612839[/snapback]​*


very high!!!!


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2005, 11:28 AM
> *no circus but high hoppin soon
> [snapback]2612839[/snapback]​*


Yea keep it street because that is what Houston needs Drivable hoppers, we got a few but nedd more.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

was the red caddy with tilt front painted in stafford texas off of main and dulles?


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 11:31 AM
> *was the red caddy with tilt front painted in stafford texas off of main and dulles?
> [snapback]2612851[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since i didnt make it to the park heres a pic of my car to make up for it :biggrin: 

another houston low


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAPORTE CADILLAC_@Jan 17 2005, 11:40 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]2612878[/snapback]​*


just curious because when i got my car painted a few years back, there was a pic of a caddy like that same color with flip front end on the wall and in the book to show the shops work :dunno:


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't know where the shop is but I do know the guy who painted it is the owners brother or brother in law. He also painted that red sixty impala 4 door that used to show alot.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is the owner from trinidad?


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think so but then again I never have asked him.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

For those of you that didnt stay late, there was some good burnouts goin on :cheesy:  , but damn that cold just drove my ass outta there.I wish I could have stayed even later though.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

how was that new Truucha video?


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

It was ok I won't say it was the best one I have seen but it was alright.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Should I buy one or just watch someone elses?


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

If you collect them buy it other wise I would watch someone elses.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll prolly just get one for those boring late nights, just pop it in and enjoy while snackin on some chips and beer :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

So many cars. We might need to find a bigger and better spot. Hopefully by summer there'll be over 100 loloz.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, sounds like it was a good turnout. pinche old age caught up to me this sunday. was too tired to go.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2005, 03:18 PM
> *damn, sounds like it was a good turnout.  pinche old age caught up to me this sunday.  was too tired to go.
> [snapback]2613488[/snapback]​*


he was covered in ben gay on sunday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2005, 03:20 PM
> *he was covered in ben gay on sunday
> [snapback]2613499[/snapback]​*


  NO MAMES TINY! for that comment i'll be taking a chingos of viagra sunday and trip your ass pewtow! :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2005, 03:23 PM
> *   NO MAMES TINY!  for that comment i'll be taking a chingos of viagra sunday and trip your ass pewtow!   :angry:
> [snapback]2613515[/snapback]​*


come on grandpa don't take it to heart ur pacemaker might quit on u lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Video clips cumin' soon.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2005, 03:48 PM
> *Video clips cumin' soon.
> [snapback]2613642[/snapback]​*


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2005, 03:27 PM
> *come on grandpa don't take it to heart  ur pacemaker might quit on u lol
> [snapback]2613535[/snapback]​*


lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2005, 03:48 PM
> *Video clips cumin' soon.
> [snapback]2613642[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2005, 03:20 PM
> *he was covered in ben gay on sunday
> [snapback]2613499[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

djlatin you still got that caprice?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 03:58 PM
> *djlatin you still got that caprice?
> [snapback]2613705[/snapback]​*


Yeah.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2005, 02:58 PM
> *Yeah.
> [snapback]2613709[/snapback]​*


what u waitin on then!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 04:01 PM
> *what u waitin on then!
> [snapback]2613730[/snapback]​*


need a place to work on it. right now don't have room for it. sitting in storage. soon i hope. will be sent off to the mechanic to overhaul the engine even though it doesn't need it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sell it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 04:04 PM
> *sell it...
> [snapback]2613751[/snapback]​*


lol! nah. hard to come by.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

lone star, when we gonna get to see the 64 again?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2005, 03:05 PM
> *lone star, when we gonna get to see the 64 again?
> [snapback]2613756[/snapback]​*



aiming for next sunday. i went to casino yesterday lets just say i should have went to the park instead.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Great turn out. Houston got some nice rides.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2005, 03:05 PM
> *lol!  nah.  hard to come by.
> [snapback]2613753[/snapback]​*


how much


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2005, 04:08 PM
> *Great turn out. Houston got some nice rides.
> [snapback]2613769[/snapback]​*


yes there are some firme rides in Houstone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2005, 03:08 PM
> *Great turn out. Houston got some nice rides.
> [snapback]2613769[/snapback]​*


whats next on the lac


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't know. Might start working on my Regal.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

baller


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 04:08 PM
> *how much
> [snapback]2613772[/snapback]​*


not for sale as of right now. depends on how much i decide to dedicate to the '65.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2005, 03:13 PM
> *not for sale as of right now.  depends on how much i decide to dedicate to the '65.
> [snapback]2613799[/snapback]​*


"everything has its price, peewee"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 04:14 PM
> *"everything has its price, peewee"
> [snapback]2613805[/snapback]​*


how much for your impala?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2005, 04:15 PM
> *how much for your impala?
> [snapback]2613809[/snapback]​*


good question


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

yea, wouldn't mine getting that drop top.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2005, 04:18 PM
> *yea, wouldn't mine getting that drop top.
> [snapback]2613826[/snapback]​*


i concur


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ah i duno....what u think its worth??? its all original cept the 13s and stereo


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 04:20 PM
> *ah i duno....what u think its worth??? its all original cept the 13s and stereo
> [snapback]2613832[/snapback]​*


what would it take for you to say yes


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

More then I can afford.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know. i havent really thought about selling it. theres norust on it, anymore.

i got it at a good price. if sold i would profit.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Clips

Hopping Action

Clean Azz Caddy


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

If you ever sell it, sell it to me.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2005, 04:28 PM
> *If you ever sell it, sell it to me.
> [snapback]2613868[/snapback]​*


OR ME


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ballers


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone see my boy Felix in the new LRM. There's a story on Competition Sales.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

More

Good Hopping Action

Cadillac and Truck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 04:22 PM
> *i dont know.  i havent really thought about selling it.  theres norust on it, anymore.
> 
> i got it at a good price. if sold i would profit.
> [snapback]2613844[/snapback]​*


everything has its price. :biggrin: As rare as they are around here, i'm sure you get offers.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2005, 05:03 PM
> *need a place to work on it.  right now don't have room for it.  sitting in storage.  soon i hope.  will be sent off to the mechanic to overhaul the engine even though it doesn't need it.
> [snapback]2613745[/snapback]​*


whats up let me know if you need any help with the mechanic and anything else. I build cars and specialize in Impala\Caprices all makes and GM\Chevy. vehicles.
Check out my work @ www.marcustoms.com I dont have all the pics up yet.
master


96 Impala SS
65 Impala SS
62 Impala SS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2005, 05:53 PM
> *Anyone see my boy Felix in the new LRM. There's a story on Competition Sales.
> [snapback]2613993[/snapback]​*



What issue is it in?


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 17 2005, 12:52 PM
> *Should I buy one or just watch someone elses?
> [snapback]2613178[/snapback]​*


borrow cause that bitch sucks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats on 67th street mosquito


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

central park


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0 CP :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up mcfly!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Jan 17 2005, 07:25 PM
> *central park
> [snapback]2614878[/snapback]​*


***** u live on liveoak now in pasadena :biggrin: ......


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

to everyone enjoying the park,all i have to say is to please respect city and state laws when we are out there on sundays


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill respect the laws when they respect me!! 

goofy when u gettin lifted


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 07:36 PM
> *ill respect the laws when they respect me!!
> 
> goofy when u gettin lifted
> [snapback]2614936[/snapback]​*


When u buy my setup :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i can barely afford my own, but come march ill be rollin


----------



## mr.debonair (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Jan 17 2005, 07:25 PM
> *central park
> [snapback]2614878[/snapback]​*


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 17 2005, 07:33 PM
> ****** u live on liveoak now in pasadena :biggrin: ......
> [snapback]2614916[/snapback]​*


sound like something a hater would say!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Thats MR.HATER!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Jan 17 2005, 07:34 PM
> *to everyone enjoying the park,all i have to say is to please respect city and state laws when we are out there on sundays
> [snapback]2614921[/snapback]​*


u got it .... and 4 those who are doing burnouts at the park,take that shit to the quartermile at baytown race track :nono:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 03:58 PM
> *djlatin you still got that caprice?
> [snapback]2613705[/snapback]​*



*I WANNA KNOW BOUT THAT DAMN '65 *:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up boiler...when u bring out the gold cutty??????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!
LATIN IMAGE CAR STOLEN....THE ORANGE HONDA CIVIC....JUST SAW IT ON THE NEWS :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

what channel Frito?? Details!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 17 2005, 10:03 PM
> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!!
> LATIN IMAGE CAR STOLEN....THE ORANGE HONDA CIVIC....JUST SAW IT ON THE NEWS :0
> [snapback]2615298[/snapback]​*


yeah i saw it that sucks


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 17 2005, 11:04 PM
> *what channel Frito??
> [snapback]2615305[/snapback]​*


you know the mezican channel


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

saw it on ch 2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

said they took the trailer and the car loaded inside...$10,000 trailer :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2005, 10:48 PM
> *I WANNA KNOW BOUT THAT DAMN '65 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2615227[/snapback]​*


Sup Patrick :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

well there goes the top lowrider euro in Houston.....spot is open...anyone,anyone???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2005, 04:05 PM
> *So many cars. We might need to find a bigger and better spot. Hopefully by summer there'll be over 100 loloz.
> [snapback]2613424[/snapback]​*


Bear Creek Park. Lots of space :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 17 2005, 11:03 PM
> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!!
> LATIN IMAGE CAR STOLEN....THE ORANGE HONDA CIVIC....JUST SAW IT ON THE NEWS :0
> [snapback]2615298[/snapback]​*


That FUCKIN SUX!!!! :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Sup Patrick :cheesy:
> [snapback]2615323[/snapback]​*



Sup B!  You been hittin up McGregor in the vert?

say, you know anyone who's liftin cars(not for me, but someone we both know)?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2005, 11:14 PM
> *Sup B!   You been hittin up McGregor in the vert?
> 
> say, you know anyone who's liftin cars(not for me, but someone we both know)?
> [snapback]2615340[/snapback]​*


Yes, I have and Yes I do


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I was gonna do a burnout at the park Sunday but i was scared to lose a knockoff


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 17 2005, 10:21 PM
> *I was gonna do a burnout at the park Sunday but i was scared to lose a knockoff
> [snapback]2615378[/snapback]​*


que loco :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2005, 10:17 PM
> *Yes, I have and Yes I do
> [snapback]2615356[/snapback]​*



gimme a shout next time you roll...i wannabe down mayn :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2005, 11:23 PM
> *gimme a shout next time you roll...i wannabe down mayn :biggrin:
> [snapback]2615389[/snapback]​*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2005, 10:40 PM
> *u got it .... and 4 those who are doing burnouts at the park,take that shit to the quartermile at baytown race track :nono:
> [snapback]2615197[/snapback]​*


*
Wuz up boiler lets take our rides to the race track oh te aguitas  im finally in and ready to hop this keyboard Q-Vole  wuz up with all them pics of your MC, cant my caddy get some love too  hit me up.*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm on it next sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yea heard about latin image on 13 that sucks guess it wasnt a very secure shop


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 18 2005, 01:13 AM
> *yea heard about latin image on 13 that sucks guess it wasnt a very secure shop
> [snapback]2615769[/snapback]​*


Man, I watched 2 and 13 how did I miss it??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2005, 09:40 PM
> *u got it .... and 4 those who are doing burnouts at the park,take that shit to the quartermile at baytown race track :nono:
> [snapback]2615197[/snapback]​*


that's one of the reasons memorial park cruising was banned back in the days.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2005, 09:48 PM
> *I WANNA KNOW BOUT THAT DAMN '65 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2615227[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: still in dallas but i need to get it down here. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=132755


----------



## lacluvinlatina (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 18 2005, 12:13 AM
> *yea heard about latin image on 13 that sucks guess it wasnt a very secure shop
> [snapback]2615769[/snapback]​*


Authorities Find Art Car Burned :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacluvinlatina_@Jan 18 2005, 08:06 AM
> *Authorities Find Art Car Burned  :angry:
> [snapback]2616326[/snapback]​*


dang, haters.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Hopefully the owner of the next car these assholes try to steal catchs them and blows thier brains all over the sidewalk. I hate car thieves.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2005, 12:38 AM
> *
> Wuz up boiler lets take our rides to the race track oh te aguitas   im finally in and ready to hop this keyboard Q-Vole    wuz up with all them pics of your MC, cant my caddy get some love too    hit me up.
> [snapback]2615614[/snapback]​*


*

I agree those burnouts attract the law.
Anyway, here are some pics of your caddy, plenty of love to go around!*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 18 2005, 09:58 AM
> *I agree those burnouts attract the law.
> Anyway, here are some pics of your caddy, plenty of love to go around!
> [snapback]2616419[/snapback]​*


yeah ya are right people need to chill out will all the burnouts they need to take that some where else before they fu-k everything up for us,it was hard to find a new spot to chill and that we have it we need to take good care of it .(so for all of ya fu-k"n around at the park ,if someone tells ya something dont get offended) :angry: By the way thanks for the pics of the caddy I thought ya forgot about me. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 17 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Wuz up boiler...when u bring out the gold cutty??????
> [snapback]2615229[/snapback]​*


im giving the mc a little brake 4 this weekend{ or maybe not}but im taking my olds 4 sure...need a volunter to drive the mc to the park :biggrin: :biggrin: by the way goofy ,your cavalier is a big time head turner :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2005, 08:48 AM
> *yeah ya are right people need to chill out will all the burnouts they need to take that some where else before they fu-k everything up for us,it was hard to find a new spot to chill and that we have it we need to take good care of it .(so for all of ya fu-k"n around at the park ,if someone tells ya something dont get offended) :angry: By the way thanks for the pics of the caddy I thought ya forgot about me. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2616524[/snapback]​*


see tony your caddy is all over the place now ...lets keep on hoppin!!!!!!!aint nobody cant stop us now


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2005, 01:25 PM
> *see tony your caddy is all over the place now ...lets keep on hoppin!!!!!!!aint nobody cant stop us now
> [snapback]2616976[/snapback]​*


yeah thats right we're gonna put it down for tha HTown :biggrin: they cant stop us even with a burned switch hand,I was hoppin sunday but we had to put a show on for the lowrider lovers Que no!! HT TEAM for LIFE   boiler I have a 45 degree block from lowjoes hyd. its new never been used if you find a buyer let me know,its just like tha one on my pump.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

What is the weather suppose to be like this weekend?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sunday 23 Look like good weather




Mostly Sunny High
68°F
Low
50°F 

Precip: 10% 


Mostly sunny. Highs in the upper 60s and lows in the low 50s.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 18 2005, 03:52 PM
> *Sunday 23    Look like good weather
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: appreciate it homie


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jan 18 2005, 03:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anytime :biggrin:


----------



## lacluvinlatina (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey Boiler, Don't forget your sweater


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Not a Houston rida but this guy on LIL sent me a clip he need help with. Just thought I'll post it up. I gonna have sum more clips up soon. Still dumpping all the footage on my computer. Video clips take up a lot of space. I have about an hour of footage and it takes up 18 gigs.

Here's the clip of layedbackluxuries cutty


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry guys I wont burn rubber anymore :tears: :happysad:  :angel: On a good note I didnt lose any knockoffs:thumbsup:. I also have pictures of H-town team Caddy and video too.As soon as my bro is done with them I will try to post them.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 18 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Sorry guys I wont burn rubber anymore :tears:  :happysad:    :angel: On a good note I didnt lose any knockoffs:thumbsup:. I also have pictures of H-town team Caddy and video too.As soon as my bro is done with them I will try to post them.
> [snapback]2618668[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: well i dont kno if you should be 4 givin lets see what every 1 sah to say :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I 4give homie. Just cuz your ride is clean.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Pic from new LRM.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 17 2005, 09:03 PM
> *BREAKING NEWS!!!!!
> LATIN IMAGE CAR STOLEN....THE ORANGE HONDA CIVIC....JUST SAW IT ON THE NEWS :0
> [snapback]2615298[/snapback]​*



thats pretty fucked up. i know what it feels like to have a ride stolen, except i was in the car at the time!...heres a link my homie sent me.

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/news/011805_local_carstolen.html


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

who's down for a tug of war sunday ????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacluvinlatina_@Jan 18 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Hey Boiler, Don't forget your sweater
> [snapback]2617762[/snapback]​*


usually i keep one in my truck hopefully still there by sunday


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 10:46 PM
> *thats pretty fucked up. i know what it feels like to have a ride stolen, except i was in the car at the time!...heres a link my homie sent me.
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/news/011805_local_carstolen.html
> [snapback]2619106[/snapback]​*


yea i heard they found the car....burned to the ground


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2005, 08:59 PM
> *yea i heard they found the car....burned to the ground
> [snapback]2619168[/snapback]​*


whats up homie...you on that high speed i see...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 08:52 PM
> *who's down for a tug of war sunday ????
> [snapback]2619136[/snapback]​*


u want somethin to pull on??? :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 11:05 PM
> *whats up homie...you on that high speed i see...
> [snapback]2619200[/snapback]​*


beep beep :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 16 2005, 11:51 PM
> *I think I seen you, rollin in a blue truck que no
> [snapback]2611610[/snapback]​*


yes, that was me ... I was with my primos ... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 08:52 PM
> *who's down for a tug of war sunday ????
> [snapback]2619136[/snapback]​*


me my self and i :wave: against the whole cartel{u know the little guys} :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im pretty sure houston stylez is down 4 a tug- of-war


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 18 2005, 09:06 PM
> *yes, that was me ... I was with my primos ... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619212[/snapback]​*


sup


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 09:52 PM
> *who's down for a tug of war sunday ????
> [snapback]2619136[/snapback]​*


if you want some come and get some :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 04:14 PM
> *"everything has its price, peewee"
> [snapback]2613805[/snapback]​*


lmao :rofl:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

There should be a prize for the tug of war winners. Who agrees?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

so how many people show up at the park.....does anybody cruise or just park


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 18 2005, 09:14 PM
> *There should be a prize for the tug of war winners. Who agrees?
> [snapback]2619267[/snapback]​*


 a prize dosent sound 2 bad


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2005, 10:14 PM
> *so how many people show up at the park.....does anybody cruise or just park
> [snapback]2619269[/snapback]​*



i dont know cus im lame, my ride wont be ready for about 10 years.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 18 2005, 09:14 PM
> *There should be a prize for the tug of war winners. Who agrees?
> [snapback]2619267[/snapback]​*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 18 2005, 11:17 PM
> *i dont know cus im lame, my ride wont be ready for about 10 years.
> [snapback]2619284[/snapback]​*


something in common


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2005, 09:14 PM
> *so how many people show up at the park.....does anybody cruise or just park
> [snapback]2619269[/snapback]​*


 its a lil bit of both... crusin,.... we even had sum tryin 2 gas hop.... it gettin betta every week


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

if we win..we get to barbque big john(firmelows) from firme!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2005, 09:14 PM
> *so how many people show up at the park.....does anybody cruise or just park
> [snapback]2619269[/snapback]​*


a lot ....and both cruise and hop parked


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 11:18 PM
> *if we win..we get to barbque big john from firme!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619295[/snapback]​*


Thats a lot of fajitas dont u think


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lets make da winners king of da tug.. and evry week well have a rematch......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 10:07 PM
> *sup
> [snapback]2619222[/snapback]​*


:wave: hey


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

nah..more like pork!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 09:18 PM
> *if we win..we get to barbque big john(firmelows) from firme!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619295[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

does anyone kno when da music video they were shooting gunna sho up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

does anyone kno when da music video they were shooting last sunday gunna sho up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up boiler!!!!!! king of kings


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

hey goofy u look like SPM in ur lil picture. No offense


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 09:23 PM
> *wuz up boiler!!!!!! king of kings
> [snapback]2619333[/snapback]​*


chillin here one hand on keyboard the other hand wiping the belt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2005, 09:23 PM
> *does anyone kno when da music video they were shooting gunna sho up
> [snapback]2619325[/snapback]​*


woooooo...grab a snickers :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2005, 09:31 PM
> *woooooo...grab a snickers :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619359[/snapback]​*


rite... even tho it was sum bullshit....any up coming shows


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how is the tug of war gonna be arranged for the solo riders.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 11:36 PM
> *how is the tug of war gonna be arranged for the solo riders.
> [snapback]2619386[/snapback]​*


solo riders against solo riders :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 09:36 PM
> *how is the tug of war gonna be arranged for the solo riders.
> [snapback]2619386[/snapback]​*


good question......... hummmm .... find a krew.. u need at least 4 or 5 i guess 2 make it work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how about me and my homie against 4 little dude....im a big dude i can pull about 3 motherfuckers down :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 09:36 PM
> *how is the tug of war gonna be arranged for the solo riders.
> [snapback]2619386[/snapback]​*


maybe all of us solos put a team together


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not against me.. my lil ass will get drugged...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Big John of FIRME CC said he would go one on one with who ever was brave enuff


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill go 1 on 1 but he gotta go barefoot....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down 4 one on one but sumone my size....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 11:42 PM
> *ill go 1 on 1 but he gotta go barefoot....
> [snapback]2619412[/snapback]​*


your going to need some turf shoes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2005, 09:44 PM
> *your going to need some turf shoes
> [snapback]2619424[/snapback]​*


some cleats in the grass :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2005, 09:44 PM
> *your going to need some turf shoes
> [snapback]2619424[/snapback]​*


do glof cleats count


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 11:46 PM
> *some cleats in the grass  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2619434[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 18 2005, 10:41 PM
> *Big John of FIRME CC  said he would go one on one with who ever was brave enuff
> [snapback]2619408[/snapback]​*


ill take on big john from firme it will be big john from firme vs BIG JOHN FROM KUSTOMS


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

iT WILL BE THE BATTLE OF THE GIANTS GOOD LUCK


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 18 2005, 10:52 PM
> *iT WILL BE THE BATTLE OF THE GIANTS  GOOD LUCK
> [snapback]2619474[/snapback]​*


Kinda off topic but is that you caddy in your avitar, if so that is one of my favorites.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

YEA THATS MY CADDY, THANX FOR THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

sup everyevery one a guy came to my shop today wanting his truck bagged and bodyworked. and told me about that car and trailer stolen and i ended up talking to the guy and he said it was a friend or reliative that borrowed the trailer and he went to go pic it up and it wasnt there so he called that guy and said that the trailer is gone and sure enough it was stolen and burned with the trailer in lufkin. I asked him do you think it was a insurance scam and he said no cause there was no insurance on the trailer nor the car. sux huh. well thats what i was told but who would do that.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

how about Big George from Cartel vs both big johns!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 19 2005, 12:03 AM
> *how about Big George from Cartel vs both big johns!!!!!!!!! :0
> [snapback]2619526[/snapback]​*


JUS GET OUT OF THEIR WAY, BE SAFER TO WATCH FROM A DISTANCE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 18 2005, 09:59 PM
> *sup everyevery one a guy came to my shop today wanting his truck bagged and bodyworked. and told me about that car and trailer stolen and i ended up talking to the guy and he said it was a friend or reliative that borrowed the trailer and he went to go pic it up and it wasnt there so he called that guy and said that the trailer is gone and sure enough it was stolen and burned with the trailer in lufkin. I asked him do you think it was a insurance scam and he said no cause there was no insurance on the trailer nor the car. sux huh. well thats what i was told but who would do that.
> [snapback]2619503[/snapback]​*


 dat really is sum fu**** sh**... u kno how dem hattaz are ... but pay backs a bit**.... always gotta b sumone hattin on another mans ride....


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 11:03 PM
> *how about Big George from Cartel vs both big johns!!!!!!!!! :0
> [snapback]2619526[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: BRING IT HES NOT HERE YET OH STILL IN BAYTOWN MY BAD LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 18 2005, 10:07 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  BRING IT  HES NOT HERE YET OH STILL IN BAYTOWN MY BAD LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619543[/snapback]​*


 :angry: ... easy with the hardware!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 18 2005, 09:41 PM
> *Big John of FIRME CC  said he would go one on one with who ever was brave enuff
> [snapback]2619408[/snapback]​*


I will ...just give me a harpoon! :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 11:11 PM
> *I will ...just give me a harpoon! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619556[/snapback]​*


TAKE IT EASY WITH THE HARDWARE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2005, 11:39 PM
> *maybe all of us solos put a team together
> [snapback]2619399[/snapback]​*


yeah HT TEAM


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 18 2005, 10:12 PM
> *TAKE IT EASY WITH THE HARDWARE
> [snapback]2619559[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 11:46 PM
> *some cleats in the grass  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2619434[/snapback]​*


hey no ideas!!!! j/j


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 19 2005, 12:03 AM
> *how about Big George from Cartel vs both big johns!!!!!!!!! :0
> [snapback]2619526[/snapback]​*


how about george vs CHOCHI.. :0 no never mind that aint right.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2005, 10:31 PM
> *how about george vs CHOCHI.. :0  no never mind that aint right.
> [snapback]2619640[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 18 2005, 08:53 PM
> *Sorry guys I wont burn rubber anymore :tears:  :happysad:    :angel: On a good note I didnt lose any knockoffs:thumbsup:. I also have pictures of H-town team Caddy and video too.As soon as my bro is done with them I will try to post them.
> [snapback]2618668[/snapback]​*


sup Carlos, I seen u hoppin yo ride at tha park," had to let u know ur ride is clean " KEEP ON HOPPIN :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2005, 10:07 PM
> *im pretty sure houston stylez is down 4 a tug- of-war
> [snapback]2619217[/snapback]​*


 what, mike is that you, wazzup :wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 18 2005, 10:20 PM
> *Thats a lot of fajitas dont u think
> [snapback]2619308[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 18 2005, 10:41 PM
> *Big John of FIRME CC  said he would go one on one with who ever was brave enuff
> [snapback]2619408[/snapback]​*


i'm down I will lose but fuck it I'm down


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

ttt for dem houston riders


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 10:18 PM
> *if we win..we get to barbque big john(firmelows) from firme!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619295[/snapback]​*


that's enough to feed the tsunami victims. :cheesy:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2005, 10:07 PM
> *im pretty sure houston stylez is down 4 a tug- of-war
> [snapback]2619217[/snapback]​*


I'm down. Now get back to sanding.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm so glad Houston starting to come up again. We need to start cruising like we did on Richmond. The park is real koo but I would love to see all the loloz on the street. I wish Airline would of kick off. We really do need to organize a cruise.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 19 2005, 01:36 AM
> *what, mike is that you, wazzup :wave:
> [snapback]2620031[/snapback]​*


yea it me.. wats da deal


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 19 2005, 07:27 AM
> *I'm down. Now get back to sanding.
> [snapback]2620325[/snapback]​*


hey hey hey.. im gettin there. i got my tools now


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 10:18 PM
> *if we win..we get to barbque big john(firmelows) from firme!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619295[/snapback]​*



[attachmentid=93034]

if anyone does bbq watch out for the fumes coming off of goofy's hair we might all blow up.....................


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 19 2005, 11:20 AM
> *[attachmentid=93034]
> 
> if anyone does bbq watch out for the fumes coming off of goofy's hair we might all blow up.....................
> [snapback]2620661[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=93035]





> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 19 2005, 11:20 AM
> *[attachmentid=93034]
> 
> if anyone does bbq watch out for the fumes coming off of goofy's hair we might all blow up.....................
> [snapback]2620661[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 18 2005, 11:11 PM
> *I will ...just give me a harpoon! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619556[/snapback]​*


my question is what good is a harpoon gonna do well with all that grease dripping from ur fro.....you are gonna be slipping and sliding everywere



[attachmentid=93037]
goes through this hole set everyday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 18 2005, 10:25 PM
> *hey goofy u look like SPM in ur lil picture. No offense
> [snapback]2619338[/snapback]​*



[attachmentid=93044]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 19 2005, 07:51 AM
> *I'm so glad Houston starting to come up again. We need to start cruising like we did on Richmond. The park is real koo but I would love to see all the loloz on the street. I wish Airline would of kick off. We really do need to organize a cruise.
> [snapback]2620356[/snapback]​*


yeah we need to find a place to cruise on saturday night


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 19 2005, 12:16 PM
> *yeah we need to find a place to cruise on saturday night
> [snapback]2620851[/snapback]​*


yeah we do need a saturday spot.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2005, 10:49 AM
> *yea it me.. wats da deal
> [snapback]2620590[/snapback]​*


nothing much just here trying to make stuff come together


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 19 2005, 11:49 AM
> *nothing much just here trying to make stuff come together
> [snapback]2620982[/snapback]​*


 yup .. same here.. just messin wit everybody 2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 19 2005, 11:49 AM
> *nothing much just here trying to make stuff come together
> [snapback]2620982[/snapback]​*


 yup .. same here.. just messin wit everybody 2


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

to all my fellow houston ridaz,he post office is hiring,i know its off topic,but i get asked all the time if they are hiring,so with that said here is the link www.usps.com/employment
or 1866-999-8777 u will need the annoucement number which is (113451)if u have any questions call me at 832 860 2298,the deadline is jan 21 at 11:59pm


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 19 2005, 11:04 AM
> *[attachmentid=93044]
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2620801[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 19 2005, 10:20 AM
> *[attachmentid=93034]
> 
> if anyone does bbq watch out for the fumes coming off of goofy's hair we might all blow up.....................
> [snapback]2620661[/snapback]​*


...now for saying that im going to lay you down on a big ass pan, stick a apple in your mouth and put veggies all around you!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whasup folks


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 06:49 PM
> *whasup folks
> [snapback]2622699[/snapback]​*


wuts down!!!
:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slow down afro puffs


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 08:49 PM
> *whasup folks
> [snapback]2622699[/snapback]​*


whats the deal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 19 2005, 07:02 PM
> *whats the deal
> [snapback]2622764[/snapback]​*


just pissed off, the DA said i wont be getting my piece back.....ever..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 09:05 PM
> *just pissed off, the DA said i wont be getting my piece back.....ever..
> [snapback]2622772[/snapback]​*


you already testify? how come they won't let you get it back


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 07:00 PM
> *slow down afro puffs
> [snapback]2622756[/snapback]​*


u wanna rank gumby......huh lonely boy
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 07:05 PM
> *just pissed off, the DA said i wont be getting my piece back.....ever..
> [snapback]2622772[/snapback]​*


u need a crossbow ...wooderson


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 19 2005, 07:06 PM
> *you already testify?  how come they won't let you get it back
> [snapback]2622780[/snapback]​*


long bullshit story but i aint getting it back.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 09:08 PM
> *long bullshit story but i aint getting it back.
> [snapback]2622792[/snapback]​*


thats fucked


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 19 2005, 07:06 PM
> *u wanna rank gumby......huh lonely boy
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2622781[/snapback]​*



:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 19 2005, 07:09 PM
> *thats fucked
> [snapback]2622795[/snapback]​*


might set back the setup a couple weeks cuz i think im gonna buy another one.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 09:10 PM
> *might set back the setup a couple weeks cuz i think im gonna buy another one.
> [snapback]2622801[/snapback]​*


yea i know what you mean, i'm thinking about buying one with income tax return


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Houston..im selling my grill off my Fleetwood $250..holla at Goofy (832) 275 4306


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much for the short bed in the back.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 09:25 PM
> *how much for the short bed in the back.
> [snapback]2622870[/snapback]​*


 :0 with the 15x10


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 07:25 PM
> *how much for the short bed in the back.
> [snapback]2622870[/snapback]​*


your cornbread country ass would call a truck that! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 19 2005, 07:26 PM
> *:0 with the 15x10
> [snapback]2622871[/snapback]​*


 there the ones you sold off the park ave. thats why you didnt show last year


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 19 2005, 09:30 PM
> *there the ones you sold off the park ave. thats why you didnt show last year
> [snapback]2622889[/snapback]​*


 :0 ...mine where gold plated


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

owned


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 18 2005, 08:45 PM
> *I 4give homie. Just cuz your ride is clean.
> [snapback]2618855[/snapback]​*


 Thanx man I appreciate it. It feels good to get away with stuff cause of a clean ride :biggrin: .Hey I have some video at my bro's, whenever he is done putting it on a disc I will hand it to you to see if you could use any part of it for your clips.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 10:36 PM
> *how is the tug of war gonna be arranged for the solo riders.
> [snapback]2619386[/snapback]​*


Get a chain and tie to bumpers of both cars/trucks.Punch it, whichever crosses line first wins  . ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2005, 11:46 PM
> *sup Carlos, I seen u hoppin yo ride at tha park," had to let u know ur ride is clean " KEEP ON HOPPIN  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2619693[/snapback]​*


 Thanx, but I still aint got shit on you or Boiler,imma change some springs in my car and see how that goes. Imma hop one last time this Sunday then I will take a break for 3 weeks.Gotta work Sundays starting next week :angry: I havent forgotten about your pics I was having some trouble cause they are on a dvd disc. My bro will put them on regular cd and I will post them as soon as I can.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 08:10 PM
> *might set back the setup a couple weeks cuz i think im gonna buy another one.
> [snapback]2622801[/snapback]​*


What kind?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry for all these replys,I needed to catch up for all of the days I lost .


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

In case some of ya'll havent heard. Jose from Latin Image car was stolen. Here is a link to the story.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/m...politan/2998830


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

heard about homie,shit sucks


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

what time does crusin @ mac gregor park start?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2005, 08:43 PM
> *what time does crusin @ mac gregor park start?
> [snapback]2623181[/snapback]​*


our carclub normally meets up about 2.. but u can head out there around 3..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 19 2005, 08:14 PM
> *Thanx, but I still aint got shit on you or Boiler,imma change some springs in my car and see how that goes. Imma hop one last time this Sunday then I will take a break for 3 weeks.Gotta work Sundays starting next week  :angry: I havent forgotten about your pics I was having some trouble cause they are on a dvd disc. My bro will put them on regular cd and I will post them as soon as I can.. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2623055[/snapback]​*


hey welcome back carlos maybe u need to come work with me so you can have the weeknds off


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

When I 1st got up on this site over 2 years ago I think there was only 2 Houston members. In the last 3 weeks or so I think we have gained 10 or 12 new H-town members. Im so glad to see the real riders bringing it back.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2005, 08:43 PM
> *what time does crusin @ mac gregor park start?
> [snapback]2623181[/snapback]​*


are you going to bring out the s10?????????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2005, 09:31 PM
> *When I 1st got up on this site over 2 years ago I think there was only 2 Houston members. In the last 3 weeks or so I think we have gained 10 or 12 new H-town members. Im so glad to see the real riders bringing it back.   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]2623378[/snapback]​*


im also glad to see many houston lowriders coming back to the sport , for a moment i thought that all the big rims and bling bling rappers WANT TO BE was going to take over the city but its ok to have that also and i want to THANK firmelows for making this topic its probably the main reason why this is happening :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 19 2005, 11:23 PM
> *hey welcome back carlos maybe u need to come work with me so you can have the weeknds off
> [snapback]2623349[/snapback]​*


well in that case i need a JOB hook me up!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 19 2005, 09:50 PM
> *well in that case i need a JOB hook me up!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2623448[/snapback]​*


hey whats up tonnnnneeeee HT TEAM representing to the fullest!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 19 2005, 11:47 PM
> *im also glad to see many houston lowriders coming back to the sport , for a moment i thought that all the big rims and bling bling rappers WANT TO BE was going to take over the city but its ok to have that also and i want to THANK firmelows for making this topic its probably the main reason why  this is happening :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2623438[/snapback]​*


I did the big rim crap too but once they hit 26'' and 27'' I was like forget it....... uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2005, 09:56 PM
> *I did the big rim crap too but once they hit 26'' and 27'' I was like forget it.......  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]2623463[/snapback]​*


well yeah i got 20s on my truck BUT is just my get around vehicle :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2005, 10:50 AM
> *hey hey hey.. im gettin there. i got my tools now
> [snapback]2620593[/snapback]​*


now mabe you can get my bike done can :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Jan 19 2005, 06:54 PM
> *to all my fellow houston ridaz,he post office is hiring,i know its off topic,but i get asked all the time if they are hiring,so with that said here is the link      www.usps.com/employment
> or 1866-999-8777  u will need the annoucement number which is (113451)if u have any questions call me at 832 860 2298,the deadline is jan 21 at 11:59pm
> [snapback]2622448[/snapback]​*


man this is like a sign sent from god, I need a job like yesterday. PM with the info homie if you can, I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2005, 08:05 PM
> *just pissed off, the DA said i wont be getting my piece back.....ever..
> [snapback]2622772[/snapback]​*


you know why, they probably gave it to some cop.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 19 2005, 10:47 PM
> *im also glad to see many houston lowriders coming back to the sport , for a moment i thought that all the big rims and bling bling rappers WANT TO BE was going to take over the city but its ok to have that also and i want to THANK firmelows for making this topic its probably the main reason why  this is happening :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2623438[/snapback]​*


y/w


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 20 2005, 01:02 AM
> *now mabe you can get my bike done can  :0
> [snapback]2624008[/snapback]​*


da bike will b done when i get sum extra money 2 buy sum wire for my welder


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 20 2005, 11:06 AM
> *y/w
> [snapback]2624757[/snapback]​*


I agree this has been one of the most productive topics ever to come out of this web site. :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 20 2005, 01:49 PM
> *I agree this has been one of the most productive topics ever to come out of this web site. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2625239[/snapback]​*


yes it has


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 20 2005, 02:49 PM
> *I agree this has been one of the most productive topics ever to come out of this web site. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2625239[/snapback]​*


 Hell yea man this topic is the shit and dont yall agree we all get along like family and we should look out for each other cause you know how them haters are.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuts up marco :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 20 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Hell yea man this topic is the shit and dont yall agree we all get along like family and we should look out for each other cause you know how them haters are.
> [snapback]2625398[/snapback]​*


Exactly, we're all part of the Lowrider community which means we're a part of the same family, look out for each other, don't let drama break up what we have brought back to life in Houston


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 20 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Exactly, we're all part of the Lowrider community which means we're a part of the same family, look out for each other, don't let drama break up what we have brought back to life in Houston
> [snapback]2625433[/snapback]​*


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 19 2005, 09:50 PM
> *well in that case i need a JOB hook me up!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2623448[/snapback]​*


post office is hiring,call me at 832 8602298,before jan 21 ,12:00 pm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 20 2005, 03:33 PM
> *Exactly, we're all part of the Lowrider community which means we're a part of the same family, look out for each other, don't let drama break up what we have brought back to life in Houston
> [snapback]2625433[/snapback]​*



I totally agree! We need to take care of this, dont let the hard heads ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ok i'll do it
TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

To bad for big john (firmelows) he's part of the livestock community! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

geo wuz up...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 20 2005, 06:47 PM
> *I totally agree! We need to take care of this, dont let the hard heads ruin it for everyone else.
> [snapback]2626680[/snapback]​*


i totally agree also , lets look out for each other and communicate and respect


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u guys want me to be security...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wats tha deal Boiler wat u up 2. hey i started a new project today hopefully ill bring it out next week because I heard some people are out to get me I dont know how true it is but ill be READY a millon!!!!!!! so u got my back>>>>yea someone is bringin another caddy out and they told one of my homeboys that they are after ME can u belive that......NOW IM SCARED..... :0 lol im ready :machinegun: a - r - e Y OOOOOUU READY !!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

say h team caddy dont worry about double pumpers caddies , i got those on my sight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 20 2005, 09:24 PM
> *wats tha deal Boiler wat u up 2. hey i started a new project today hopefully ill bring it out next week because I heard some people are out to get me I dont know how true it is but ill be READY a millon!!!!!!! so u got my back>>>>yea someone is bringin another caddy out and they told one of my homeboys that they are after ME can u belive that......NOW IM SCARED.....  :0  lol im ready :machinegun:                                                                                        a                -                          r                              -                              e                          Y OOOOOUU READY !!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2627103[/snapback]​*


actually i just finish working on the rear of the mc ITS BIG TIME READY , dont forget that we do need some competition in order to have fun. i was going to take my cuttlass to cruise but i heard also that there are some people getting ready 4 us so let them come 2 us WE ARE H TEAM BIG TIME READY AND WE HAVE THE BELT RIGHT NOW im even wiping it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 20 2005, 11:33 PM
> *actually i just finish working on the rear of the mc ITS BIG TIME READY , dont forget that we do need some competition in order to have fun. i was going to take my cuttlass to cruise but i heard also that there are some people getting ready 4 us so let them come 2 us WE ARE H TEAM BIG TIME READY AND WE HAVE THE BELT RIGHT NOW im even wiping it.
> [snapback]2627134[/snapback]​*


Hey Boiler Im gonna get a better pic for your avitar on Sunday :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 20 2005, 11:33 PM
> *actually i just finish working on the rear of the mc ITS BIG TIME READY , dont forget that we do need some competition in order to have fun. i was going to take my cuttlass to cruise but i heard also that there are some people getting ready 4 us so let them come 2 us WE ARE H TEAM BIG TIME READY AND WE HAVE THE BELT RIGHT NOW im even wiping it.
> [snapback]2627134[/snapback]​*


thats right homeboy we're ready but I cant wait to hit tha switch, damm come on sunday...... very soon we're gonna have 2 start doing some HOUSE CALLS during the week what do you thiNK??Lets kick some ass//// :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 21 2005, 12:10 AM
> *thats right homeboy we're ready but I cant wait to hit tha switch, damm come on sunday...... very soon we're gonna have 2 start doing some HOUSE CALLS during the week what do you thiNK??Lets kick some ass//// :biggrin:
> [snapback]2627280[/snapback]​*


I know of a shop call you can make  On the west side :0


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 19 2005, 10:23 PM
> *hey welcome back carlos maybe u need to come work with me so you can have the weeknds off
> [snapback]2623349[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah Let me know if they are hiring !!!! :thumbsup: I hate working weekends and Holidays :angry: , but I just cant hate the money. :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

White and Black cadis going at it!! Good and evil  :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Which will prevail???? Sunday is the day 2:00 pm is the time. Show up to find out cause the next hop is JUST AROUND THE BEND !!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

sup Carlos, wat u up 2 homito. I heard this is ur last Sunday at tha park damm that sucks one less ride....hey so did u ever get them videos clips or pics. the ones i really want 2 see is the caddy WAR!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2005, 12:18 AM
> *I know of a shop call you can make  On the west side :0
> [snapback]2627325[/snapback]​*


whos shop is it or what rides do they have?not that it matters just thought id ask.. hey have u heard about another white caddy thats getin ready to come out???I think its from NewERA C.c or something like that...


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry man not yet , I feel like crap saying over and over that I'm getting the pics, but still not getting them. It all depends on my brother I guess, he's a pretty busy guy. Rest assured I WILL post up the pics as soon as I receive them. I'm not sure how to put the video clip up. I will ask my bother, if he dont know, then I will ask PROVOK for some help. :biggrin: I will not be going to the park for 3 weekends, then I will go for 3, then I wont go for 3. Thats my schedule, :thumbsdown: ****************************LOWRIDER FOR LIFE********************************************


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 21 2005, 12:45 AM
> *whos shop is it or what rides do they have?not that it matters just thought id ask..          hey have u heard about another white caddy thats getin ready to come out???I think its from NewERA C.c or something like that...
> [snapback]2627472[/snapback]​*


The blk coupe you went against.... Swangin Customs. He says it gets up. He broke it that day. 

I just want pics of clownin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2005, 01:01 AM
> *The blk coupe you went against.... Swangin Customs. He says it gets up. He broke it that day.
> 
> I just want pics of clownin
> [snapback]2627561[/snapback]​*


shit we'll see. yeah he told me that day that hes gear went out , he was cool but if he wants to we can try the caddy's one more time because im fixin to retire my caddy from HOPPING im bringin something else out !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 21 2005, 01:08 AM
> *shit we'll see. yeah he told me that day that hes gear went out , he was cool but if he wants to we can try the caddy's one more time because im fixin to retire my caddy from HOPPING im bringin something else out !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2627601[/snapback]​*


Thats cool, That blk car was mine 3 years ago and hes the 4th owner since I had it. I never would have thought it was gonna get beat on as a hopper when I sold it.. LoL
You gonna Euro yours out and just cruise it?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

hey Tony you wouldn't happen to have any extra (new) six prong swithches laying around that you might want to sell? Mine was getting stuck last week :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 21 2005, 01:11 AM
> *hey  Tony you wouldn't happen to have any extra (new) six prong swithches laying around that you might want to sell? Mine was getting stuck last week :angry:
> [snapback]2627615[/snapback]​*


Im not to sure Carlos but ill look around and i'll let you know Im sure I have some somewhere.How many do you need?oh by the way im selling a 45 degree block like the one on my front pump its new i'll show it to you sunday>>>it makes a big diffrence!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2005, 01:11 AM
> *Thats cool, That blk car was mine 3 years ago and hes the 4th owner since I had it. I never would have thought it was gonna get beat on as a hopper when I sold it.. LoL
> You gonna Euro yours out and just cruise it?
> [snapback]2627613[/snapback]​*


oh for real that was yours. thats cool ... well yeah thats what i really want to do i want to get my caddy looking good and hopefully get it 90'd out that will be clean and i hope to do that soon .but only time could tell .and for my new ride, i started workin on it today and i should have it ready to hop next sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 21 2005, 01:34 AM
> *oh for real that was yours. thats cool ... well yeah thats what i really want to do i want to get my caddy looking good  and hopefully get it 90'd out that will be clean and i hope to do that soon .but only time could tell .and for my new ride, i  started workin on it today and i should have it ready to hop next sunday. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2627696[/snapback]​*


It was 90'd by my homie Oscar. The guy that had the blk on blk 96 bigbody.
I Just met the dude Joe that has it now.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 21 2005, 12:26 AM
> *Im not to sure Carlos but ill look around and i'll let you know Im sure I have some somewhere.How many do you need?oh by the way im selling a 45 degree block like the one on my front pump its new i'll show it to you sunday>>>it makes a big diffrence!!
> [snapback]2627669[/snapback]​*


 I only need 1.Thanks I appreciate it. I guess we'll talk about the price at the park?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

for the block I mean :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 20 2005, 09:58 PM
> *To bad for big john (firmelows) he's part of the livestock community! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2627053[/snapback]​*


FUCK YOU GOOFY.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I need everyones help. I'm gonna build a web site for Houston Ridaz. I think we represent the Lowrider comminty pretty good. I need a name for the site and any suggestions. I will have a gallery and a video section. Links to carclubs and shops also. Tell me what you think.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 21 2005, 09:25 AM
> *I need everyones help. I'm gonna build a web site for Houston Ridaz. I think we represent the Lowrider comminty pretty good. I need a name for the site and any suggestions. I will have a gallery and a video section. Links to carclubs and shops also. Tell me what you think.
> [snapback]2628330[/snapback]​*


sounds good man....just let me know if you need any help..........


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Firmelows, did you get my PM. This server is always tripping.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 21 2005, 09:36 AM
> *Firmelows, did you get my PM. This server is always tripping.
> [snapback]2628347[/snapback]​*


No i didn't get it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

hey does anyone know what happened to the 4 door caddy Lil Joe from latin Cust. took to the park .Tha one he tryd to hop......did he ever get it workin.......just wanted to know!!!


----------



## lacluvinlatina (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 21 2005, 10:23 AM
> *hey does anyone know what happened to the 4 door caddy Lil Joe from latin Cust. took to the park .Tha one he tryd to hop......did he ever get it workin.......just wanted to know!!!
> [snapback]2628421[/snapback]​*



You mean the blue and white one with no windshield?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I dont want to say too much about it beside that they found the problem.. :cheesy:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 21 2005, 09:25 AM
> *I need everyones help. I'm gonna build a web site for Houston Ridaz. I think we represent the Lowrider comminty pretty good. I need a name for the site and any suggestions. I will have a gallery and a video section. Links to carclubs and shops also. Tell me what you think.
> [snapback]2628330[/snapback]​*


www.HoustonsOwn.com - www.HoustonLows.com - hmmm I'm out of suggestions for now.I'll think of more and I'll get back at ya.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I heard that they found the problem and will be bring it back for a rematch. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 21 2005, 08:25 AM
> *I need everyones help. I'm gonna build a web site for Houston Ridaz. I think we represent the Lowrider comminty pretty good. I need a name for the site and any suggestions. I will have a gallery and a video section. Links to carclubs and shops also. Tell me what you think.
> [snapback]2628330[/snapback]​*


htownlowlows.com houstonscene.com i dunno.. sumone help


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacluvinlatina_@Jan 21 2005, 09:30 AM
> *You mean the blue and white one with no windshield?
> [snapback]2628446[/snapback]​*


yeah that one the same caddy that once came out on the pages of lowridermagazine when it use to be a car... :biggrin: :biggrin: just playing no offens just need to put all the bolts back on the front bumper ,we dont want that bumper to fly and hit someone in the head :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 21 2005, 09:23 AM
> *hey does anyone know what happened to the 4 door caddy Lil Joe from latin Cust. took to the park .Tha one he tryd to hop......did he ever get it workin.......just wanted to know!!!
> [snapback]2628421[/snapback]​*


well i been going to their shop and i think they are going to make it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 20 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Hell yea man this topic is the shit and dont yall agree we all get along like family and we should look out for each other cause you know how them haters are.
> [snapback]2625398[/snapback]​*


Hey ... do you have a shop in the Richmond/Rosenberg area?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 21 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Hey ... do you have a shop in the Richmond/Rosenberg area?
> [snapback]2628842[/snapback]​*


hey 214girl, his shop is in north houston by 1960. i've known him for a long time, he knows his shit :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 21 2005, 01:18 PM
> *hey 214girl, his shop is in north houston by 1960.  i've known him for a long time, he knows his shit :biggrin:
> [snapback]2628849[/snapback]​*


thanks ...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Weather man says high of 49 for sunday :0 but thats ok that's what jackets are for.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 21 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Weather man says high of 49 for sunday  :0  but thats ok that's what jackets are for.
> [snapback]2628887[/snapback]​*


damm its gonna be cold


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 21 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Weather man says high of 49 for sunday  :0  but thats ok that's what jackets are for.
> [snapback]2628887[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lil joe told me that he is taking the caddy to the park, he is even going to drive it wearing a helmet since no windshield :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 21 2005, 01:16 PM
> *htownlowlows.com    houstonscene.com i dunno.. sumone help
> [snapback]2628713[/snapback]​*



htownridaz.com houstonhydros.com bla bla bla i dont no crap

htownevents.com houstonevents.com htownlowriders.com

houstonslowriders.com houstonlowriders.com damit! i give up hope this helps. marcustoms is down for the New evolution.... lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 21 2005, 09:25 AM
> *I need everyones help. I'm gonna build a web site for Houston Ridaz. I think we represent the Lowrider comminty pretty good. I need a name for the site and any suggestions. I will have a gallery and a video section. Links to carclubs and shops also. Tell me what you think.
> [snapback]2628330[/snapback]​*


713Lolos.com, H-townDros.com, ThirdCoastLowriding.com, HoustoneOnDros.com, Lowriding713.com, HoustonSlow&Low.com :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Only thing I got is htownridaz.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 21 2005, 02:11 PM
> *713Lolos.com, H-townDros.com, ThirdCoastLowriding.com, HoustoneOnDros.com, Lowriding713.com, HoustonSlow&Low.com  :dunno:
> [snapback]2629101[/snapback]​*


you got some good ones, magic ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

does anyone still use 800x600 for their resolution?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 21 2005, 02:30 PM
> *you got some good ones, magic ...
> [snapback]2629157[/snapback]​*


why thank you, i'm trying to think of some more


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's some more

ScrewstonsFinest.com, 713Unstoppable.com, Houston'sReturn.com, 713InFullForce.com, H-Town'sLowest.com, HoustonsLifted&Gifted.com


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Keep'em cuming.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 21 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Keep'em cuming.
> [snapback]2629259[/snapback]​*


I'm thinkin I'm thinkin


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 21 2005, 03:33 PM
> *does anyone still use 800x600 for their resolution?
> [snapback]2629168[/snapback]​*


resolution on pics or computers.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

computer.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I looked at my site profile and half the user use 600x800. When I design sites I design for 1024x768.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 21 2005, 01:12 PM
> *Only thing I got is htownridaz.
> [snapback]2629104[/snapback]​*


that sounds good


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

spokes&juice.com


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WWW.HTOWNRIDAZUNITED.COM


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

www.HoustonUnitedRiders.com


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 21 2005, 05:18 PM
> *WWW.HTOWNRIDAZUNITED.COM
> [snapback]2629721[/snapback]​*


There's another idea .... ya'll could set up something like they have in Dallas ... The ULA - United Lowriders Association .... maybe inquire about getting a Houston Chapter started or coming up with Houston's own association ... just a suggestion ... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 21 2005, 06:26 PM
> *There's another idea .... ya'll could set up something like they have in Dallas ... The ULA - United Lowriders Association .... maybe inquire about getting a Houston Chapter started or coming up with Houston's own association ... just a suggestion ...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2629770[/snapback]​*


its been done....it never worked


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2005, 05:30 PM
> *its been done....it never worked
> [snapback]2629786[/snapback]​*


 well that's not cool ... but who knows? maybe it'll work now!! with some of those riders, hopefully, being older and wiser (and less likely to be childish and immature and start b.s.) ... just a bunch of car clubs and solo riders coming together to revitalize the hobby of lowriding in the Houston area  :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacluvinlatina_@Jan 21 2005, 11:30 AM
> *You mean the blue and white one with no windshield?
> [snapback]2628446[/snapback]​*


Yeah that one !!1!!I haven't seen at the park so I thought I'd ask.......  By the way doI know u?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 21 2005, 01:25 PM
> *well i been going to their shop and i think they are going to make it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2628744[/snapback]​*


thats sounds good, I hope they get it working right because I know that caddy is going to get up, them springs that they are going to use for it are just right for it . Well i cant wait to see it hop.......................COME ON SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 21 2005, 03:04 PM
> *lil joe told me that he is taking the caddy to the park, he is even going to drive it wearing a helmet since no windshield :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2629073[/snapback]​*


damm he has AC in that Lac!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 21 2005, 04:33 PM
> * well that's not cool ... but who knows?  maybe it'll work now!! with some of those riders, hopefully, being older and wiser (and less likely to be childish and immature and start b.s.) ... just a bunch of car clubs and solo riders coming together to revitalize the hobby of lowriding in the Houston area   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2629801[/snapback]​*


Worked for some... didnt work for those who didnt believe in it cause they are selfish...a new day is coming for 2005!  You all will see!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 21 2005, 07:16 AM
> *I LOVE YOU GOOFY.............................. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2628200[/snapback]​*


Sorry i'm married but thanks for the offer papa! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 22 2005, 12:15 AM
> *Sorry i'm married but thanks for the offer papa! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2631142[/snapback]​*


dude ur crazy u do kinda look like s.p.m


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 21 2005, 11:15 PM
> *dude ur crazy  u do kinda look good!
> [snapback]2631143[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

John u going to the park???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yes sir u?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

maybe...enough clowin..lets talk lowriding homes!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah im done anyways so what u taking


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 21 2005, 11:23 PM
> *yeah im done anyways so what u taking
> [snapback]2631159[/snapback]​*


my fleetwood no more cavi..no papers...u dig


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 21 2005, 04:26 PM
> *There's another idea .... ya'll could set up something like they have in Dallas ... The ULA - United Lowriders Association .... maybe inquire about getting a Houston Chapter started or coming up with Houston's own association ... just a suggestion ...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2629770[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 16 2005, 09:33 PM
> *I got some good footage and some good pics too. I tried to take a picture of every car there. If I missed any I'll be sure to get them for next Sunday.My brother will try to have some pics ready to post up soon. The digital pics are huge and need to be made smaller versions of to post them. [snapback]2611212[/snapback]​*


Hey Los!! I figured who knows when I'll get the CD to you and that friggin DVD didnt run since I didnt close the session. SO I figure in the meantime I can post some of the pics up for you and the homies on here if I can figure out how the hell to do that!! BTW wassup to EV1 I am Los' brother Albert.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=94469]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 10 2004, 07:56 PM
> *Well alot things happened to Richmond Ave. that got it shut down.  The problem w/ that Richmond Ave was a that it's in the middle of a night club strip. After the club closes there are a bunch of drunk idiots getting macho & starting shyt. Then a bunch of young punks trying to puck up a drunk hoes ... etc.  Next comes property damage to businesses & complaints from business owners.  Well you guy know the end result...  Samething happened to Memorial,Mexican. & Mason parks. Except the nearby residents were the ones complaining.Also there is not much cruisin because of the lack of lowriders. Many have lost interest in lowridering b/c they have moved on to became family men. Then there is the issue of $$$.  Some guys have just given up & sold there lowriders. Some have just gone into hidding slowly rebuilding there lowriders...in my opinion there isn't any cruising for the following reasons
> 1. lack of crusiers(lowriders not punks w/wheels)
> 2. car clubs can't agree in a mutal cruising spot
> ...


I guess you were wrong about lack of lowriders!!! :uh: Go to the park sunday david and the only lac your going to see are the ones with hydros and spokes.......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=94476]
[attachmentid=94478]
[attachmentid=94479]
[attachmentid=94481]
[attachmentid=94483]
[attachmentid=94485]
[attachmentid=94486]
[attachmentid=94488]
[attachmentid=94490]

Hey i got it figured out here is a few more!! This is from last Sunday at MacGregor Park 01/16/05.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Trying to add some more!! There are a bit more than what I am uploading these are the proverbial cream of the crop. Now I didnt Photoshop any of them except for running a batch to scale them down from the original 8MP images.

[attachmentid=94502]
Lac with spokes. Like Lord TX said.

[attachmentid=94504]

[attachmentid=94505]

Night Visions
Even some bikes made a show!
[attachmentid=94507]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

my car! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 21 2005, 09:25 AM
> *I need everyones help. I'm gonna build a web site for Houston Ridaz. I think we represent the Lowrider comminty pretty good. I need a name for the site and any suggestions. I will have a gallery and a video section. Links to carclubs and shops also. Tell me what you think.
> [snapback]2628330[/snapback]​*



I checked on Mister.net and it says:
"The following names are available.
Please select the one you want."

htowndraulics.com 
htxdraulics.com 
houstonhydros.com
lowhoustonrider.com 
lowhtxrider.com 
houstonridez.com 
htxlowz.com
houstonlowrider.com 
lowriderhouston.com 


Whereas my other suggestion was taken, like:
htownridaz.com


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin: .....how about ....sweetandlow.com


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 20 2005, 11:50 PM
> *Sorry man not yet , I feel like crap saying over and over that I'm getting the pics, but still not getting them. It all depends on my brother I guess, he's a pretty busy guy. Rest assured I WILL post up the pics as soon as I receive them. I'm not sure how to put the video clip up. I will ask my bother, if he dont know, then I will ask PROVOK for some help. :biggrin: I will not be going to the park for 3 weekends, then I will go for 3, then I wont go for 3. Thats my schedule, :thumbsdown: ****************************LOWRIDER FOR LIFE********************************************
> [snapback]2627497[/snapback]​*


Sorry LOS but yeah I been busy..and I did the CD like you said, but I cant be driven to mom and dad's all the time. Try coming over here sometime. Oh yeah, did I tell you we got some more fabrics for backdrops and I got a 9' x 10' backdrop support stand for studio photos?

Lets see if we can post animated gifs

White lac jump

[attachmentid=94545]

The video will be more tricky...the ones from the phot cam are pretty big and the video cam is for capturing to DVD. I will try to see if I can strip some size and quality to video from photo cam to make more web bandwidth usage and dial-up friendly.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

page 64.. :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

ill be there on sunday i dont have anytoys to play with but we are bringing a burban up there to just check everyting out. Its my first time since i retired my car so be nice. lol j/p but yall can see some of my work with this burban But we are in the process of finding and building a car to hop/dance so we can play too. dam cars are hard to find these days with no rust. 

Also I am redoing marcustoms.com it will have a store and forum and even a picture gallery for pics of everyting. dam intertent host charge 30 darn $$$$ for hosting and the one i found it 9$ but ill see yall up there.

Marco


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

is that $30/month or a year? I know some places are like $35/yr to register the domain name and anothe $13/month for hosting. If you dont need an enormous amount of bandwidth or file size, i can recommend who my wife and I use. Mister.net They offer to register your domain name for $30/year and the hosting is free. Not to plug them cause I aint getting nothin from it, just seeing if the info is helpful.



Alberto Aguirre Jr
DualHex


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 22 2005, 03:36 AM
> *Lets see if we can post animated gifs
> 
> White lac jump
> ...


pretty tight gif.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanx...Yeah my brother took the pics..he took several but in the others the car came over which would make for a weird loop. Actually those pics are out of seqence but I figured in that order, they'd look kind of fluid and 2 of them needed to be zoomed and Masked. I used Flash MX to generate the gif. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

What up my Ni&&a ??!! uffin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Das cool I'm finna go over tonight n pick up that CD.Wasn't there a pic where I'm hopping higher than that, that you could post up, or was that all that I was doing


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nah..well yeah you did hop higher but those pics were when the camera was set in Manual Mode...Lorie didnt know when she was snapping shots. I was videotaping. Thats one of the better ones after she set it to Auto Mode. I have more practice with the Manual mode on that Camera.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 22 2005, 02:58 AM
> *my car! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2631458[/snapback]​*


I was trying to get the angle to where you could see the flakes, but I couldnt get it right. Theres more pics though, I'll look in that CD my bro made for me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah i can try lightening yours up...it might work. I cant right now cause I am in HELL ...uhhh i mean at work.









And tomorrow someone is supposed to hook me up with some brake repairs on the black blue and bruised Dakota.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

who's hooking you up with that stuff?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

not a "hook up" but more likely deeply discounted. I am getting a brake job, rear shoes, front pads, front rotors and calipers replaced. I imagine that involves a bleed and recharge of the brakes. For $200....is that low, high or just right?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

LATEST NEWS!!!!! Choche got a HOUSE CALL at 2:30 this morning from BETO of BONAFIDE. According to the news it was a tie, and it was recorded.We will post up more information as we receive it here at the Lowrider News Station on channel 713.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 22 2005, 01:49 PM
> *not a "hook up" but more likely deeply discounted.  I am getting a brake job, rear shoes, front pads, front rotors and calipers replaced.  I imagine that involves a bleed and recharge of the brakes. For $200....is that low, high or just right?
> [snapback]2632363[/snapback]​*


I think it sounds like a pretty good deal.I'll be back I gotta change the coils in my Impala.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 22 2005, 12:49 PM
> *not a "hook up" but more likely deeply discounted.  I am getting a brake job, rear shoes, front pads, front rotors and calipers replaced.  I imagine that involves a bleed and recharge of the brakes. For $200....is that low, high or just right?
> [snapback]2632363[/snapback]​*


what kind of car....is that rotors replaced or resurfaced....if only resurfaced thats alot ..


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2005, 04:22 PM
> *what kind of car....is that rotors replaced or resurfaced....if only resurfaced thats alot ..
> [snapback]2632717[/snapback]​*


I asked my bro and he said they were going to be replaced.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Any one going to Fairmont Tonight?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hell na i got the flu :angry:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Come on Boiler bring the mc or the cutty out to Fairmont Just keep the stereo turned down.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 22 2005, 05:55 PM
> *Any one going to Fairmont Tonight?
> [snapback]2633235[/snapback]​*


since they did a house call on my buddy choche we are going to do some house calls tonight also   hopefully wont be too cold


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 22 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Come on Boiler bring the mc or the cutty out to Fairmont Just keep the stereo turned down.
> [snapback]2633519[/snapback]​*


i got to save the juice on the mc 4 tomorrow and i think is going to be cold tonight, the thing is that 2 years ago when i got the doors suicide, ON THE CUTTY, i been to lazy to put all the electrical wires to raise the windows up :angry: but THIS WEEK I WILL and defenetly will get it ready


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

That's cool just be ready for the park tomorrow you have a belt to defend.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 22 2005, 07:02 PM
> *That's cool just be ready for the park tomorrow you have a belt to defend.
> [snapback]2633586[/snapback]​*


i will defend it just like my boy juan diaz did last night in the ring, WITH A KNOCKOUT!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2005, 07:19 PM
> *hell na i got the flu  :angry:
> [snapback]2633383[/snapback]​*


  me too ... I got the fkn flu shot this year, and I've already had the flu like 2 or 3 times since then .... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 22 2005, 07:42 PM
> * me too ... I got the fkn flu shot this year, and I've already had the flu like 2 or 3 times since then ....  :angry:
> [snapback]2633709[/snapback]​*


my shit came out of nowhere i went to sleep at midnite, fine, i woke up at 5am...and was fuckin sick


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jan 22 2005, 08:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that sux I know how both of ya'll feel, just got over mine


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Damn it's cold. I hate this weather. See ya at the park.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well my brake job appt is at 9am..I am getting ready to go there now. Hopefully we will be done in time to come back for MacG. :biggrin: I think this time I will only take photos since I gave Los the camcorder back. I'll try to use the polarizing filter to cut through some of the windshield glare, but the sun might get into the lens like last weeks pics. The earlier we do it, while the sun is overhead instead of in the line of the camera's sight, the better. 
Carlos, lets see if we can take some pics of your car by itself so they come out nice enough to print. We can order poster prints online from walmart.com
Available sizes:
11 x 14 just $7.96
16 x 20 just $15.96
18 x 24 just $19.96
20 x 30 just $20.96
24 x 36 just $24.96
36 x 48 just $31.96
I think that without cropping we can get right up to the biggest size for you with our camera if we crank it up to 8MP again. We gotta take advantage if at all possible cause you wont be going the next 3 weeks!!  .
These were ok but I think I can do better.
[attachmentid=95164]


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 23 2005, 06:02 AM
> *Damn it's cold. I hate this weather. See ya at the park.
> [snapback]2634541[/snapback]​*


Come on PROVOK it aint that cold its just right, yeah I'm ready and I'll see later at the park.........IT"s SUNDAYYYYYYYY once again!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2005, 08:56 PM
> *i got to save the juice on the mc 4 tomorrow and i think is going to be cold tonight, the thing is that 2 years ago when i got the doors suicide, ON THE CUTTY, i been to lazy to put all the electrical wires to raise the windows up :angry: but THIS WEEK I WILL and defenetly will get it ready
> [snapback]2633571[/snapback]​*


Are u ready Boiler It's almost time for d' park.......Lets get the party started !!!!!!!!


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

looks good outside,should be a nice day out there without jason's homeboys (CHOPPHOLICS) fukin it up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Jan 23 2005, 08:51 AM
> *looks good outside,should be a nice day out there without jason's homeboys (CHOPPHOLICS) fukin it up
> [snapback]2634779[/snapback]​*


you mean jason's best budies? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sux 2 be sick!!! :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2005, 04:22 PM
> *what kind of car....is that rotors replaced or resurfaced....if only resurfaced thats alot ..
> [snapback]2632717[/snapback]​*



Well it actually turned out to be $300 and it was not new calipers, they replaced the pistons and rubber seals on the calipers, new rotors, and pads in the front as well as the rear shoes. While working on it it turned out the rear cylinders on passenger side were leaking so they were replaced and later discovered the Brake line on the driver side had a severe crimp restricting the fluid. Likely what caused the rear cylinder to rupture. The brake line was replaced and the lines were bled and recharged. That extra work bumped it up from $200 to $300. Its still not bad because the last time I did the rotors I paid $100 just for the pair of rotors. This cost me more, but I got a complete brake job and didnt need to buy parts or get all dirty. Plus my apartments dont allow mechanic work to be done at all. I got in trouble for changing my oil!! :uh:

Oh yeah the guy told me to let everyone know that if they are interested I'd give them his number. He stays on the North side off of 45 and either does it off of W GulfBank or in Spring. Depending on where hes staying at.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well I went home early and here are some of the pics I took this time. 
Big ups to Mark and all the people I met today.
N-JOy

[attachmentid=95524]
[attachmentid=95525]
[attachmentid=95526]
[attachmentid=95527]
[attachmentid=95529]
[attachmentid=95531]
[attachmentid=95533]
[attachmentid=95534]
[attachmentid=95536]
Hold up for a few more!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Heres a few more....

[attachmentid=95538]
[attachmentid=95540]
[attachmentid=95541]
[attachmentid=95542]
[attachmentid=95543]
[attachmentid=95544]
[attachmentid=95545]
[attachmentid=95546]
[attachmentid=95547]


Thats it folks til 3 weekends...when Los invites me to go back with him. See you soon.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Bad weather, Good turn out.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well as all ya know it turned out good Today at the park,and I hope this keeps going stronger & stronger every time...... It was nice seen everyone geting along very well and havin fun !!!!! LETS KEEP IT GOING>>>>>>STOP HATEN AND START HOPn...... It was nice seen everyone out there, Hope to see more ride next weekend DONT MISS IT THE WAR OF THE CADDYS IS GETING BETTER N BETTER ....>>>>>>>....HT TEAM ........84......CADDY..WHOS NEXT>>>> :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

1st of all thanks albert 4 posting up those pictures its shows how much love we have for the sport even with the bad weather i know it can only get better :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin: I look like a PIMP! Thanx for my pic "dualhex02"


----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)

Here are a few of the pics I took this week.


----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)

...


----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)

...


----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)

...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 23 2005, 09:52 PM
> *:biggrin:  I look like a PIMP!  Thanx for my pic "dualhex02"
> [snapback]2636573[/snapback]​*


's Cool...I wasnt sure if it was gonna be like I caught you at a bad time...I have 2 that closeup and one that shows the whole car if you want it. I thought it was a cool candid shot not all posed like "say cheese"


----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)

...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Damn I guess I shouldnt have resized my pics so much!! Oh well they're just for web...if anyone wants a full size one ask and I can try sending you the original.


----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)

Last of the pics for this week.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey jason nice pics man, u almost forgot about your elky hu?? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

how many Id's do you have Jayson??? :0


----------



## conspiracy (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2005, 10:44 PM
> *how many Id's do you have Jayson??? :0
> [snapback]2636806[/snapback]​*


A bunch. I have to make a new on each week because the sever will only allow each member to post 10 mb of images and I use at least half of that each week with my Park pics so I just make a new name for posting pics.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by conspiracy_@Jan 23 2005, 11:57 PM
> *A bunch. I have to make a new on each week because the sever will only allow each member to post 10 mb of images and I use at least half of that each week with my Park pics so I just make a new name for posting pics.
> [snapback]2636849[/snapback]​*


Thats weird I post all the time with no problems :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well if you own webspace you can upload them there and hyperlink them...or upload. I think whats happening is the pics are pretty high quality. Each memeber is only allowd 10 MB of Attachments available per account...of which per post only ~400KB...which is why we break up the pics in several posts. I shrunk mine down and they are about 45-65KB each---hopefully at that rate it'll be a while before I use it all up. Also I think you can delete them, but then the posts you have with them, will lose the pics.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

It was nice to  meet everyone today it was nice talking to all of yall. Mark


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

If anyone needs me to upload pics or video to my webspace, just hit me up. I'm only using like 4% of my space. I'm gonna try to have some new video up soon.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I tried making a little loop from the video into a gif. Its not big and a very small loop and its 222KB...I can make it bigger but attachment limits is 400KB. 

[attachmentid=95847]

Hop Lac Hop


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Aint it wierd... anything dat has anything to do with Hypnotized is not posted.... and stop tryin to clown parked bagged cars... soon tha same will clown you


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Decent turn out Sunday, but will only get better


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 24 2005, 10:39 AM
> *Decent turn out Sunday, but will only get better
> [snapback]2638007[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 24 2005, 08:39 AM
> *Decent turn out Sunday, but will only get better
> [snapback]2638007[/snapback]​*


better and better 4 sho :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

didn't make the park on sunday to see what was there, but went to the target on fairmont & the beltway saturday night to see what was going on. saw nothing but arroz con leche and dropped peekups. :thumbsdown:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Why couldn't the weather be like it is today at the park yesterday.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 24 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Why couldn't the weather be like it is today at the park yesterday.
> [snapback]2638879[/snapback]​*


Yea i hear it is going to be hot like 80 degrees this week thats messed up weather. But atleast i can do some painting. lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2005, 01:46 PM
> *  saw nothing but arroz con leche and dropped peekups.  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2638757[/snapback]​*


you fuckin ******!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONAFIDE-G (Jan 11, 2005)

WASUP EVERYONE I FINALLY GOT THIS BITCH TO LET ME REPLY. ILL BE IN THE MIX FROM HERE ON OUT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 25 2005, 12:05 AM
> *you fuckin ******!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2639271[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's what I got so far on the site. Please comment on what you think. Good or bad. I'm trying to make it as good as possible. I think this will help loweriding in H-Town. Thank You.

Click here to preview


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice, neat and well done... keep it up, add tha videos.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

On the videos, do ya want short or long clips? How long would be good? Should I have dail-up/broadband sections? Need help.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 25 2005, 08:45 AM
> *Here's what I got so far on the site. Please comment on what you think. Good or bad. I'm trying to make it as good as possible. I think this will help loweriding in H-Town. Thank You.
> 
> Click here to preview
> [snapback]2639935[/snapback]​*


SAY HOMEBOY THATS SOME NICE SHIT YOUR DOING KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, WAS THAT YOUR REGAL ON ONE OF THE PICS......WELL IT TIME TO LET THE WORLD KNOW WHAT HOUSTON IS ALL ABOUT.......QUE NO? :guns: uffin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Yea that's my Regal. It's just sitting in my garage. Want to bring it out soon.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Did anyone see the video clip on the LRM website. They got clips of the Houston show.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Long videos... if u got dail-up, thats stone age shit :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Wuz up switchez4life, when u gunna do my A-arms??


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 25 2005, 09:12 AM
> *Yea that's my Regal. It's just sitting in my garage. Want to bring it out soon.
> [snapback]2639991[/snapback]​*


IT LOOKS REAL CLEAN, I HAVE ONE 2 BUT MINE AINT AS CLEAN AS YOURS ITS MY DAILY DRIVER , EVERYONE WILL SEE IT SOON AT THE PARK!!!!!!1YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN...... :biggrin: ..........REGAL,CADDY------REGAL,CADDY...SAME TASTE.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I need music for the video clips. If anyone knows a producer that is willing to donate beatz, hit me up. I will give them their credit. I am willing to produce all the music but it will take me longer to do. I have a lot of projects I'm working on. Thanx


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 25 2005, 06:45 AM
> *Here's what I got so far on the site. Please comment on what you think. Good or bad. I'm trying to make it as good as possible. I think this will help loweriding in H-Town. Thank You.
> 
> Click here to preview
> [snapback]2639935[/snapback]​*


clean site for the Lows in Houstone! :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 25 2005, 07:45 AM
> *Here's what I got so far on the site. Please comment on what you think. Good or bad. I'm trying to make it as good as possible. I think this will help loweriding in H-Town. Thank You.
> 
> Click here to preview
> [snapback]2639935[/snapback]​*


coming out pretty sweet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 25 2005, 07:18 AM
> *Did anyone see the video clip on the LRM website. They got clips of the Houston show.
> [snapback]2640001[/snapback]​*


yes they even have my mc potato chipin but its there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 25 2005, 07:25 AM
> *IT LOOKS REAL CLEAN, I HAVE ONE 2 BUT MINE AINT AS CLEAN AS YOURS ITS MY DAILY DRIVER , EVERYONE WILL SEE IT SOON AT THE PARK!!!!!!1YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN...... :biggrin: ..........REGAL,CADDY------REGAL,CADDY...SAME TASTE.
> [snapback]2640021[/snapback]​*


hey que onda tony eso de regal,caddy...same taste se oye medio locochon que no :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: just kidding we all down 4 the lowlows


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 25 2005, 06:45 AM
> *Here's what I got so far on the site. Please comment on what you think. Good or bad. I'm trying to make it as good as possible. I think this will help loweriding in H-Town. Thank You.
> 
> Click here to preview
> [snapback]2639935[/snapback]​*


very well organized, u know u can count on us on anything we can help


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jan 25 2005, 07:19 AM
> *Wuz up switchez4life, when u gunna do my A-arms??
> [snapback]2640009[/snapback]​*


hey u know im allergic 2 airbags... :biggrin: just kidding, as soon i get some free time i will do them 4 u


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

FOR MIKE FROM KUSTOMS
:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 25 2005, 01:38 PM
> *FOR MIKE FROM KUSTOMS
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2640985[/snapback]​*


lookin good homie, got any more


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 25 2005, 02:36 PM
> *lookin good homie, got any more
> [snapback]2641140[/snapback]​*


didnt get any good hopping footage just a lot of cruising i will upload some in a few....and post them .....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 25 2005, 02:39 PM
> *didnt get any good hopping footage just a lot of cruising i will upload some in a few....and post them .....
> [snapback]2641150[/snapback]​*


sounds good, always did like looking at cruising vids


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 25 2005, 07:45 AM
> *Here's what I got so far on the site. Please comment on what you think. Good or bad. I'm trying to make it as good as possible. I think this will help loweriding in H-Town. Thank You.
> 
> Click here to preview
> [snapback]2639935[/snapback]​*


Looks good keep shooting those videos.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 25 2005, 12:38 PM
> *FOR MIKE FROM KUSTOMS
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2640985[/snapback]​*


i think thats when mike lost his chrome rear spring :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

did he ever find his spring? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

We need to organize a cruise around the city. Just seen some pics of crenshaw. Rides all on the street. I wish we still had a street like Richmond again. Maybe we can try Airline again. This time during the day when the sun is out.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 26 2005, 10:01 AM
> *We need to organize a cruise around the city. Just seen some pics of crenshaw. Rides all on the street. I wish we still had a street like Richmond again. Maybe we can try Airline again. This time during the day when the sun is out.
> [snapback]2644531[/snapback]​*


airline would be badass :cheesy: but i know the hatercops would stop it :angry: still we need a saturday night cruising spot


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

by the way houscalls are always welcome   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

We could try another street. I just miss cruising.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

To be honest..I dont think we will ever have a spot to cruise. To many laws still hating back from the 95-98 era when we use to cruise 75th at mason park. Only other option is to cruise MLK or OST right in front of Macgregor park what you think???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Need to find a nice road that isnt near alot of homes...like Macgregor park. I thin kthe fact that places like Mason, where the road that runs along the side of it goes right infront of houses, are doomed for cruising for that reason. I am even guilty in the Richmond area, I pissed in someones yard a long time ago while we went through a neighborhood when we were looking for a place to piss and no store would let us. Also stopped going when it was dangerous to my life. I took some friends once that met up with some friends that had jumped some guy. Next thing you know we are getting shot at. Of all the vehicles MY Blazer had its window shot out. The dudes that did the jumping told me later at mason that that was what I got for hanging with the wrong people. Nice guyz huh.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like rain on sunday folks. in about 6 weeks i hope to be ridin on the switch :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i say if people want to cruise why not cruise down westheimer instead of richmond. its wider, and much smoother


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2005, 04:41 PM
> *i say if people want to cruise why not cruise down westheimer instead of richmond. its wider, and much smoother
> [snapback]2646109[/snapback]​*


much smoother lots of places to chill....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

there you go. we found a place to cruise. just need day and time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my weekends are pretty much fucked cuz i wake up at 3am to be at work at 4am......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 26 2005, 04:47 PM
> *there you go. we found a place to cruise. just need day and time.
> [snapback]2646145[/snapback]​*


sat nights aroung 11


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Do I need to bring the hopping ruler out to the park on Sunday?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 26 2005, 06:39 PM
> *Do I need to bring the hopping ruler out to the park on Sunday?
> [snapback]2646941[/snapback]​*


it would be nice, everybody is gonna realize how many inches they are really hoppin,oh and dont forget the potato chip bags :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

no potato chippers allowed :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yup rain on sunday..I am not sure what the zip is for McGPark, but heres the info for nearby.
http://www.weather.com/activities/other/ot...=4&from=weekend


----------



## BONAFIDE-G (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 26 2005, 07:39 PM
> *Do I need to bring the hopping ruler out to the park on Sunday?
> [snapback]2646941[/snapback]​*


that would be a good idea so i can see how much higher i get than boiler. :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:angry: ...damn its going rain.....


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

whut up houston ridaz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i refuse to believe whatever the weatherman says :angry: im still going to the park!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

the weatherman has been known to be wrong at times...but i wouldnt get my hopes up.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE-G_@Jan 27 2005, 12:04 AM
> *that would be a good idea so i can see how much higher i get than boiler. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2648160[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 26 2005, 08:58 PM
> *no potato chippers allowed :biggrin:
> [snapback]2647570[/snapback]​*


airbags? just kidding :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 27 2005, 11:13 AM
> *the weatherman has been known to be wrong at times...but i wouldnt get my hopes up.
> [snapback]2649182[/snapback]​*


many,many;many times wrong


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

hey i listen to old folks cus they know when it is going to rain so my dad is my weather man.

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 27 2005, 12:35 PM
> *hey i listen to old folks cus they know when it is going to rain so my dad is my weather man.
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2649219[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so true :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

rain sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey los do you mean this Shot? cause the other one cuts off a small bit of the tail end. Thats why I posted this one.

[attachmentid=97347]


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Nah it was the other one. The one that the tail is cut off of.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Why that one?


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

If everyone will stop parking in tha park and actually cruise around Mc.Gregar... you will have a perfect stop for cruising, tha only time Mc-Gregar gets good is when everyone is leaving, poeple start cruising


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I finally got the pics into the pc.These are from two Sundays ago.Enjoy.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Someone figure out traffic soa "path" to follow can be given to everyone....cause all the "Do not Enter" signs confused the hell outta me my first time.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 27 2005, 03:16 PM
> *Why that one?
> [snapback]2649831[/snapback]​*


before you make it let me make sure.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 27 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Someone figure out traffic soa "path" to follow can be given to everyone....cause all the "Do not Enter" signs confused the hell outta me my first time.
> [snapback]2649876[/snapback]​*


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

here's summore


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Damn I quit watching this thread for like 20 days and theres 40+ pages, nice.

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Damn i've been missing out on some good cruisin at the park. Nice pics. Well football season is now over so i'm will be free on Sundays.


----------



## BONAFIDE-G (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 25 2005, 07:45 AM
> *Here's what I got so far on the site. Please comment on what you think. Good or bad. I'm trying to make it as good as possible. I think this will help loweriding in H-Town. Thank You.
> 
> Click here to preview
> [snapback]2639935[/snapback]​*


it looks good. its about time someone did something like this to help show everyone that lowriding is alive and strong in H-TOWN.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i prefer go cruising and chill at the park A HUNDRED BILLION times more than football even the superbowl but that is just me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup my htown playaz


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

I was Just wondering how long it was going to opps my bag wrong topic


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jan 27 2005, 03:24 PM
> *If everyone will stop parking in tha park and actually cruise around Mc.Gregar... you will have a perfect stop for cruising, tha only time Mc-Gregar gets good is when everyone is leaving, poeple start cruising
> [snapback]2649863[/snapback]​*


true theres alot more parking than crusing :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

This is where all the action is !!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2005, 04:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

weatherman said no rain sunday, only a few chance of rain :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wuzup juan {ex mosca} when u bring out the impala mayn?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sunday Jan 30 

Cloudy









High 65°F
Low 53°F 
Precip: 20% 

Cloudy. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the low 50s. 

MAYBE No rain, still a "chance"...but real crappy photo weather too. Too bad my bro, Carlos aint going for 3 Sundays.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i hate it when its cold at the park now that sucks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 27 2005, 10:26 PM
> *i prefer go cruising and chill at the park A HUNDRED BILLION times more than football even the superbowl but that is just me
> [snapback]2651122[/snapback]​*


Im with you 100% on that!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 23 2005, 09:52 PM
> *:biggrin:  I look like a PIMP!  Thanx for my pic "dualhex02"
> [snapback]2636573[/snapback]​*


it shows up as a red x. here you go man, i got the hook up.  










*wantin' two tacos wit' da beans and nopales* - WIGGY WIGGY WIGGY WIGGY WIGGY WIGGY! - SPM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2005, 01:56 PM
> *it shows up as a red x.  here you go man, i got the hook up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know who that fool is talking to, cuz when i called it said the number has been suspended :dunno:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2005, 03:16 PM
> *i dont know who that fool is talking to, cuz when i called it said the number has been suspended  :dunno:
> [snapback]2653943[/snapback]​*


hows that four coming along!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its getting there, just need a few more things until i cut it


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone have any x-tra a-arms for a 64 they want to get rid of?


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 28 2005, 03:41 PM
> *Does anyone have any x-tra a-arms for a 64 they want to get rid of?
> [snapback]2654055[/snapback]​*


talk to joe from kustoms


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:uh: I gave him my last pair, now I need some.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2005, 04:16 PM
> *i dont know who that fool is talking to, cuz when i called it said the number has been suspended  :dunno:
> [snapback]2653943[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 28 2005, 02:00 AM
> *This is where all the action is !!!
> [snapback]2652053[/snapback]​*


were r dem pics from....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 28 2005, 03:49 PM
> *:uh:  I gave him my last pair, now I need some.
> [snapback]2654091[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2005, 06:20 PM
> *were r dem pics from....
> [snapback]2654474[/snapback]​*


same from the park, just that it was getting dark


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2005, 07:39 PM
> *same from the park, just that it was getting dark
> [snapback]2654854[/snapback]​*


da park looks different.....i dunno


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2005, 11:42 AM
> *Im with you 100% on that!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2653089[/snapback]​*


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I meant to say this is WHEN the action is!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 28 2005, 07:51 PM
> *I meant to say this is WHEN the action is!!
> [snapback]2654901[/snapback]​*


get off the pipe carlos! :worship:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2005, 11:56 AM
> *it shows up as a red x.  here you go man, i got the hook up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ha..spm wishes he looked like Goof Daddy....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2005, 03:16 PM
> *i dont know who that fool is talking to, cuz when i called it said the number has been suspended  :dunno:
> [snapback]2653943[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: lol (suspended) i didnt know i was still in high school...its called disconnected...... i change my number over a yr ago..... wooderson :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 27 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Damn i've been missing out on some good cruisin at the park. Nice pics. Well football season is now over so i'm will be free on Sundays.
> [snapback]2650549[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

How much parking is there at the park? If I show up early on Sunday like at 1:00? I dont have a low I just wanna check shit out and maybe meet some people? :dunno:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

Wuzzz up yall, i finally got this bitch to work, i hope yall have fun out thur this sunday, im just chillin over here in vegas for tha week, but ill be watching what happens.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 29 2005, 02:38 AM
> *Wuzzz up yall, i finally got this bitch to work, i hope yall have fun out thur this sunday, im just chillin over here in vegas for tha week, but ill be watching what happens.
> [snapback]2656040[/snapback]​*


cool,good to see new houston members


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Olddirtybaytown_@Jan 29 2005, 02:22 AM
> *How much parking is there at the park?  If I show up early on Sunday like at 1:00?  I dont have a low I just wanna check shit out and maybe meet some people?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2656025[/snapback]​*


there is plenty of parking homie,so just show up!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 29 2005, 12:30 AM
> *:biggrin: ha..spm wishes he looked like Goof Daddy....
> [snapback]2655687[/snapback]​*


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

_*[First Verse (SPM):]
Pull up on the double, these boys want trouble
They call me Flintstone and my boy is Barn Rubble
Rebel, Devil, chase em' through the ghetto
Break these muthafuckas off with just one dedo
Metal bracelets, facin' worse incarceration
Aim for the dome gotta keep my concentration
Since elementary, it was destined for me,
To see the penitentiary
Late Friday, or was it Early Saturday?
I hit him with the shotty that I bought from the academy
Duck for cover, you marked muthafucka
Didn't Mama say not to play with ****** from the gutta?
I smell undercovers, I die with my brothers
And when I'm on the mic I represent all colors
Last summer, I escaped from an asylum,
You know the three digits, BITCH you better dial 'em

[First chorus (SPM):]
No matter where you at, do you represent your city?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you take fools out like the homie Frank Nitty?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Did your crib get raided by this little piggy?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Have you ever whooped a ***** til' he really looked silly?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)

[Second Verse (Baby Beech):]
I suck the blood like mosquito, facin' Judge Ito,
Joint in my mouth, lookin' big as a burrito
Turnin' ten into twenty, twenty into forty
Forty into eighty, everything is gravy
Once you play me in your deck-uh
Microphone Checker
Quick to grab a chickenhead hutch by the neck-uh
Double decker, hoes on my Woody Woodpecker
****** call me cryin sayin that I'm a homewrecker
Berreta under my Raider sweater
Fuck a fine loca by the name of Guerra
Stackin' mo chedda, the speedy Gonzales,
Smoother than the head of Mister Telly Sevalas
Tu sabes haciendo jales, movin' yaves
Order two tacos with the beans and napales
Can’t blame us, just because I'm famous
And got my middle finger up your Baby Mama anus, BITCH!

[Chorus Two (SPM):]
Do you raise Ben Davis or do you sag Dickies?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Does your bitch got your name tattooed on her titty?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you bump Tupac or do you bump Biggie?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you sleep with your wife or with a nine milli?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)

[Third Verse (SPM):]
I got sacks for sale in the land of Hell,
My enemies don't even get a chance to yell
In the black seville, with my man Miguel
Little pigs wanna put my fuckin' ass in jail
Stack my mail, where the bastards dwell
Puffin' on Jane cuz that's my gal
Never brag or tell, but I blast'em well,
I shoot more shots than Sam Cassell
We’ll, pick the chosen and form an alliance
Move in silence and gather loyal clients
Corporate giants, with street science
Cookin' dope on a kitchen appliance
Don't try it, if you can't keep quiet
I put seventeen bullets in your diet
Layin' in a puddle cuz you hoes wanna rumble,
SPM like Tarzan, King of the jungle

[Chorus Three (SPM):]
Do you got 5 screens in your '86 Rivi?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you flip Snow White quick, fast, in a jiffy?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
When you buy new tennies do you spend one fifty?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you smoke Swisher Sweets or do you smoke Phillies?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Have you ever bought a TV from Dope Fiend Willie?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you sip Cognac or do you sip Remy?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Have you ever slapped a bitch for givin' you a big hickey?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you get shit crunk or do you get jiggy?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Will you still be fuckin' when you way past sixty?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Could I hide in your house if the cops is tryin' to get me?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Would you fuck a thick bitch even though she wasn't pretty?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
If I was doin' bad would you smoke a blunt with me?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Are you a young city slicker or a country hillbilly?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you like Fonzarelli or Lenny and Squiggy?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
When you wake up on a Sunday do you feel shitty?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you pass on the ass if you don't got a Jimmy?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Just to fuck a fine bitch would you eat out the kitty?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Have you been with two hoes that wasn't strictly dickly?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Do you hit anything or are you really picky?
(wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy, wiggy)
Would you suck my dick if I said....*_


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2005, 10:01 AM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> [First Verse (SPM):]
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 29 2005, 04:38 AM
> *Wuzzz up yall, i finally got this bitch to work, i hope yall have fun out thur this sunday, im just chillin over here in vegas for tha week, but ill be watching what happens.
> [snapback]2656040[/snapback]​*


wuz up my *****, what you u 2. well nice to know that the coumputer finished kickin yo ass. :twak: :roflmao: well im out i have to go work on my caddy,later. :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0 :0 :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn:   :buttkick: :around: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO!!!!!!!! Goofy you should have never posted your pic!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn he does look like him.. :0 how old is spm in that pic? 17???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2005, 08:01 AM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> [First Verse (SPM):]
> ...


dats so fucked up.... lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: he does look like him tho


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 29 2005, 12:18 PM
> *wuz up my *****, what you u 2. well nice to know that the coumputer finished kickin yo ass.  :twak:  :roflmao: well im out i have to go work on my caddy,later.  :wave:
> [snapback]2656919[/snapback]​*


CHILLEN DOGG, THIS SHIT WAS TRIPPEN BUT NOW I GOT IT! I HEARD U HIT BACK BUMBER TWICE, SO THAT MEANS THAT U R READY FOR SUNDAY RIGHT!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF ANY SHOWS IN HOUSTON NEXT MONTH ? ANYONE CRUISING MARDI GRAS THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT?


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

thats a good one dj latin,lol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2005, 07:38 PM
> *COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU
> [snapback]2658170[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gonna try to do the park tomoro...


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2005, 09:01 AM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> [First Verse (SPM):]
> ...


i thought that verse was diffrent worded i remember bumpin spm when everyone that it was stupid , now.......


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 29 2005, 03:43 PM
> *DOES ANYONE  KNOW OF ANY SHOWS IN HOUSTON NEXT MONTH ? ANYONE CRUISING MARDI GRAS THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT?
> [snapback]2657465[/snapback]​*


there a show in pasadena on feb 20


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

GOT ANY FLYERS? MAYBE YOU CAN TAKE THEM TO MCGREGOR PARK ,
IF IT DOESNT RAIN WILL BE OUT THERE THIS AFTERNOON.

JUAN GALVAN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 29 2005, 03:18 PM
> *CHILLEN DOGG, THIS SHIT WAS TRIPPEN BUT NOW I GOT IT! I HEARD U HIT BACK BUMBER TWICE, SO THAT MEANS THAT U R READY FOR SUNDAY RIGHT!
> [snapback]2657265[/snapback]​*


yea but you know that anything could go wrong, but i hope nothing does!!!!! :biggrin: SHIT MY GRILL FROM THE CADDY EVEN FELL OUT THATS BECAUSE IT GOT UP WAY HIGH THAT IT USED TOO........ uffin: :biggrin: WELL I HOLA BACK AT YA LATER!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 29 2005, 04:43 PM
> *DOES ANYONE  KNOW OF ANY SHOWS IN HOUSTON NEXT MONTH ? ANYONE CRUISING MARDI GRAS THIS WEEKEND OR NEXT?
> [snapback]2657465[/snapback]​*


ARE YALL GOING? ARE YA TAKING THE LOWLOS.....IF SO MAYBE WE CAN GET MORE PEOPLE TOGETHER AT THE PARK AND ROLL TOGETHER NEXT WEEKEND TO MADI GRAS...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

looks good so far,hopefully dam rain will hold back!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rain or shine im still going!!!!!


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

i hear u maaannnnnn!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up peeps, finally got on here.....see everyone at the park later


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 30 2005, 11:59 AM
> *whats up peeps, finally got on here.....see everyone at the park later
> [snapback]2660023[/snapback]​*


bout damn time...


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

YAY!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Jan 30 2005, 12:13 PM
> *YAY!!!!!
> [snapback]2660056[/snapback]​*


wats up.. whos is dis


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 30 2005, 09:13 AM
> *ARE YALL GOING? ARE YA TAKING THE LOWLOS.....IF SO MAYBE WE CAN GET MORE PEOPLE TOGETHER AT THE PARK AND ROLL TOGETHER NEXT WEEKEND TO MADI GRAS...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2659649[/snapback]​*


YES WE ARE GOING TO MARDI GRAS NEXT WEEKEND . 

JUAN GALVAN


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2005, 01:15 PM
> *wats up.. whos is dis
> [snapback]2660062[/snapback]​*




ITs me cheapsuit!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Jan 30 2005, 12:21 PM
> *ITs me cheapsuit!!!
> [snapback]2660081[/snapback]​*


neptunes


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2005, 10:09 AM
> *rain or shine im still going!!!!!
> [snapback]2659775[/snapback]​*


THE CADI NEEDS A WASH , BUT I WILL BE OUT AT THE PARK LATER.

JUAN GALVAN


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2005, 01:21 PM
> *neptunes
> [snapback]2660083[/snapback]​*



its a secret...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Jan 30 2005, 12:22 PM
> *its a secret...
> [snapback]2660087[/snapback]​*


shit i dunno.. im gettin ready 4 da park. talk 2 u lata


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 30 2005, 10:08 AM
> *yea but you know that anything could go wrong, but i hope nothing does!!!!! :biggrin: SHIT MY GRILL FROM THE CADDY EVEN FELL OUT THATS BECAUSE IT GOT UP WAY HIGH THAT IT USED TOO........ uffin:  :biggrin: WELL I HOLA BACK AT YA LATER!!!!
> [snapback]2659635[/snapback]​*


yeah i here ya, well i went to the las vegas blvd strip last night and there was a regal hopping down the street and he caught everyones attention, and then later there was more and i was telling them to hop that bitch, and one of them just clicked tha switch, but i hope you r coming with us in october for tha super show so we can cruise up in this bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2005, 11:09 AM
> *rain or shine im still going!!!!!
> [snapback]2659775[/snapback]​*


wuzz up playa playa?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this goes 4 all you who missed the park today and the ones that took off early, :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: firme member took his wagon to hop and surprised everybody, hey even me so most of everybody we asked said that was more like a TIED MATCH so im cutting the king of the streets belt in half right now :biggrin: :biggrin: hope 2 see pictures or video soon


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

It all ended so quick, I couldnt get good pics.
Hopefully someone can post pics or video.
It was cold and gloomy today, maybe next week itll be better.

Good to see all of you all out there again (those that were able to make it).


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cool avitar 87 cutty


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i had to bail early, but it was good to take the 64 out, it was feeling neglected :buttkick: will try to make it next week if they weather is a little nicer


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

next time when yall say everybody cruises at 2:00...please let everybody know if its central time or pacific :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2005, 08:11 PM
> *i had to bail early, but it was good to take the 64 out, it was feeling neglected  :buttkick:  will try to make it next week if they weather is a little nicer
> [snapback]2661618[/snapback]​*


nice vert man :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya i could have read a book during the time we waited


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

either way it was cool meeting new people...(87 Cutty)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2005, 08:15 PM
> *nice vert man :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2661642[/snapback]​*


thanks next time i wanna see the LS in action


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

yeah its set up at 2pm but everybody gets there around 3:30 i use to wait like an hour also :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 30 2005, 08:29 PM
> *It all ended so quick, I couldnt get good pics.
> Hopefully someone can post pics or video.
> It was cold and gloomy today, maybe next week itll be better.
> ...


i should be posting video manana....even have a resteraunt call video between sick life and mikes blue cutty from kustoms.......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

[snapback]2656299[/snapback]​[/quote]
you ******...your obsessed with me ever since i posted my pic huh!! Spwetback does not looks like me... :uh:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn this thread is long.but going back to the beginning, richmond kinda died when those prankstas started cappin at people for no reason. it's also gone down cause everybody is trying to be a racer nowadays. wish i could make it out to some low-low meets instead.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

man...two words for the foos who went to the park today in this fucked up weather......."Too dedicated"


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 30 2005, 10:27 PM
> *man...two words for the foos who went to the park today in this fucked up weather......."Too dedicated"
> [snapback]2662000[/snapback]​*


thats what its about


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 30 2005, 10:17 PM
> *either way it was cool meeting new people...(87 Cutty)
> [snapback]2661650[/snapback]​*



Same here man.

I saw the pic of your ride on your profile... you need to bring that to the park. Looks nice!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

I WILL KILL EVERY BITCH ON RICHMOND BECAUSE I AM A THUG


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 30 2005, 09:42 PM
> *thats what its about
> [snapback]2662074[/snapback]​*


frito ..come on bro... i been going up there for the last five weeks never seen you there bro :biggrin: you need to bring out "Golden Warrior" to the park so the can see that candy shine....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 30 2005, 09:58 PM
> *I WILL KILL EVERY BITCH ON RICHMOND BECAUSE I AM A THUG
> [snapback]2662148[/snapback]​*


and when your finish... dont forget to kill yourself either :uh:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

so when and where is the next meet at? i would definitely love to see some hoppin goin on....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Couldnt make it today, had a few things to take care of  See ya next week for sure :cheesy:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

vote for pedro!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SHUT UP YOU BITCH I WILL FUCK ALL OF THEM UP AND YOU BITCH


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 30 2005, 09:10 AM
> *GOT ANY FLYERS? MAYBE YOU CAN TAKE THEM TO MCGREGOR PARK ,
> IF IT DOESNT RAIN WILL BE OUT THERE THIS AFTERNOON.
> 
> ...


sure ill get some and bring them next week


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 30 2005, 10:13 AM
> *ARE YALL GOING? ARE YA TAKING THE LOWLOS.....IF SO MAYBE WE CAN GET MORE PEOPLE TOGETHER AT THE PARK AND ROLL TOGETHER NEXT WEEKEND TO MADI GRAS...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2659649[/snapback]​*


every one can meet on sat but what time?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

whats up Dualhex02.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 31 2005, 12:16 AM
> *SHUT UP YOU BITCH I WILL FUCK ALL OF THEM UP AND YOU BITCH
> [snapback]2662222[/snapback]​*


Im glad your banned now :uh: good to know ppl in high places  LoL!!


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

Liv4Lacs you snitched on him


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

i though he was funny


----------



## Yung NiggaZ (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Corey757_@Jan 30 2005, 10:57 PM
> *Liv4Lacs you snitched on him
> [snapback]2662373[/snapback]​*



Liv4Lacs,

it was this fool on the other username please get him banned too.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Corey757_@Jan 30 2005, 10:58 PM
> *i though he was funny
> [snapback]2662377[/snapback]​*


This is a Houston thread not Virginia :uh: ..and no hes not funny


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER's account was hijacked all I did was let the right ppl know.
The real "BuThatsaCHRYSLER" was always cool with me and cool in this forum.......


----------



## Yung NiggaZ (Dec 10, 2004)

Thats What I am saying it was corey757


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Corey757_@Jan 31 2005, 12:57 AM
> *Liv4Lacs you snitched on him
> [snapback]2662373[/snapback]​*


Do you want me to find out what IP you use and see if you are the jacker??????


----------



## O.G.H&E-Cadi (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Yung ******_@Jan 31 2005, 12:11 AM
> *Thats What I am saying it was corey757
> [snapback]2662418[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sounds like Sunday at the park was poppin, wish I would have been there to see that FIRME wagon hop :tears:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

What's the plan for next sunday is everyone watching the super bowl :thumbsdown: or going to the park :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 30 2005, 11:49 PM
> *whats up Dualhex02.
> [snapback]2662350[/snapback]​*



WAssup Mark! I wasnt able to make it..although it didnt rain, it was really cold and cloudy. Poor quality photo conditions. I could snap anyway..but I am hoping to get some good pics. I guess if I had a car to show I'd be more into it. I've only been a couple of times cause my bro invites me. Maybe next week, if the weather allows.

For the Mardi Gras trip is it strictly cruzn or is everyone planning on actually joining the Fat Tuesday activities?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 31 2005, 08:20 AM
> *What's the plan for next sunday is everyone watching the super bowl  :thumbsdown:  or going to the park  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2663020[/snapback]​*


Its a good thing I am not into football....the only time I watch it is Superbowl, and thats really because its an excuse to hang out and drink.

I've noticed that there have been cookouts at the park. Anyone got screens in their ride so several people can watch the game? Any way to drag out a big screen and set it up to watch game? Of course that idea is nixed if it rains. Make a thing of it, football, barbecue and lowriders. Well we gotta keep it tradicional so it'll have to be Carne Asada rather than BarBCue. Is cerveza allowed in park, or is it best to keep a "sober" and responsible atmosphere? No need to start attracting negative attention to ourselves.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Jan 29 2005, 04:20 PM
> *thats a good one dj latin,lol
> [snapback]2657607[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! don't get mad loco.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2005, 12:12 AM
> *Couldnt make it today, had a few things to take care of   See ya next week for sure :cheesy:
> [snapback]2662208[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 30 2005, 12:33 AM
> *there a show in pasadena on feb  20
> [snapback]2659101[/snapback]​*


who is doing it? where at?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2005, 09:25 AM
> *who is doing it?  where at?
> [snapback]2663141[/snapback]​*


fo reals where is the info


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

Man he posted his password on the site everyone was up there i just changed his avy and thats it so you need to shut the fuck up


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 31 2005, 08:20 AM
> *What's the plan for next sunday is everyone watching the super bowl  :thumbsdown:  or going to the park  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2663020[/snapback]​*


I AM GOING TO THE PARK AND WATCHING THE GAME WHILE EATIN SOME GOOD FORTUNE COOKIEs!!


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 31 2005, 09:26 AM
> *fo reals where is the info
> [snapback]2663143[/snapback]​*


its at the padasena indoor flea market......ill post a flyer tonite :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

shot dog call me when u get a change


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 31 2005, 11:46 AM
> *shot dog call me when u get a change
> 
> [snapback]2663535[/snapback]​*


i know mardi gras fo sho on sat. sun park....who cares about the super bowl


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 30 2005, 09:27 PM
> *man...two words for the foos who went to the park today in this fucked up weather......."Too dedicated"
> [snapback]2662000[/snapback]​*


true ridaz, as long they keep making sweaters and jackets i'be even at alaska!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 12:08 PM
> *true ridaz, as long they keep making sweaters and jackets i'be even at alaska!!
> [snapback]2663644[/snapback]​*


right :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 31 2005, 07:20 AM
> *What's the plan for next sunday is everyone watching the super bowl  :thumbsdown:  or going to the park  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2663020[/snapback]​*


watching superbowl??? no fu..way ,i will be at the park hitting them switches!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

when are u going to post this past sunday super hop video firmelows?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 12:16 PM
> *when are u going to post this past sunday super hop video firmelows?
> [snapback]2663685[/snapback]​*


working on it right now.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i remember back like in 2000 me and homie with the wagon hop 4 the 1st time toe 2 toe at the parkinglot at weistaimer, it was the bomb and now we are doing it again but way higher


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 12:21 PM
> *i remember back like in 2000 me and homie with the wagon hop 4 the 1st time toe 2 toe at the parkinglot  at weistaimer, it was the bomb and now we are doing it again but way higher
> [snapback]2663712[/snapback]​*


yeah i remember those days....do u remember the flying squirrel


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 11:23 AM
> *yeah i remember those days....do u remember the flying squirrel
> [snapback]2663725[/snapback]​*


yeah yall spray flying squirrel all over the car, :roflmao: what happen 2 it?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 12:26 PM
> *yeah yall spray flying squirrel all over the car, :roflmao: what happen 2 it?
> [snapback]2663736[/snapback]​*


i think it flew away...........lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 01:23 PM
> *yeah i remember those days....do u remember the flying squirrel
> [snapback]2663725[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I remember that :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 11:28 AM
> *i think it flew away...........lol
> [snapback]2663752[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

The wagon used to have a bumper kit........ Wasnt that car Pewee's???? :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2005, 12:35 PM
> *The wagon used to have a bumper kit........ Wasnt that car Pewee's???? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2663793[/snapback]​*


yeah still is?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 12:03 PM
> *i know mardi gras fo sho on sat. sun park....who cares about the super bowl
> [snapback]2663623[/snapback]​*


exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SO WHO IS ALL DOWN FOR MARDI GRAS ON SATURDAY?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

VIDEO IS ALMOST READY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 12:43 PM
> *SO WHO IS ALL DOWN FOR MARDI GRAS ON SATURDAY?
> [snapback]2663850[/snapback]​*


nope, going to a friends wedding. he decided to take the plunge.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 12:46 PM
> *VIDEO IS ALMOST READY
> [snapback]2663869[/snapback]​*


i'm waiting


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2005, 12:48 PM
> *nope, going to a friends wedding.  he decided to take the plunge.
> [snapback]2663878[/snapback]​*


my condolences go out to the vato


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HOP VIDEO BOILER VS. FIRME WAGON


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 01:43 PM
> *SO WHO IS ALL DOWN FOR MARDI GRAS ON SATURDAY?
> [snapback]2663850[/snapback]​*


I dunno about MardiGras... I have had to dodge bullets too many times whenever Ive gone. Too many drunks with guns :uh: :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 12:51 PM
> *HOP VIDEO BOILER VS. FIRME WAGON
> [snapback]2663902[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 31 2005, 12:55 PM
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2663912[/snapback]​*


UPLOADING A HUGE CRUISING VID FROM LAST WEEK WILL BE UP SOON


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 12:56 PM
> *UPLOADING A HUGE CRUISING VID FROM LAST WEEK WILL BE UP SOON
> [snapback]2663918[/snapback]​*


 :0 am I in it :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 31 2005, 01:00 PM
> *:0 am I in it  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2663933[/snapback]​*


FOR SOME REASON THAT VIDEO DIDNT COME OUT RIGHT? LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 12:56 PM
> *UPLOADING A HUGE CRUISING VID FROM LAST WEEK WILL BE UP SOON
> [snapback]2663918[/snapback]​*



Dang that last one is 16MB!! Thats quite some space on your server...what kind of monthly bandwidth allowance do you have? i am glad I am DSl at home and T1 at work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2005, 12:52 PM
> *I dunno about MardiGras... I have had to dodge bullets too many times whenever Ive gone. Too many drunks with guns :uh:  :angry:
> [snapback]2663907[/snapback]​*


true. haven't been to the galveston mardi gras since someone went to the barrios and ghettos and revealed mardi gras to them babosos.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 01:01 PM
> *FOR SOME REASON THAT VIDEO DIDNT COME OUT RIGHT?  LOL
> [snapback]2663938[/snapback]​*


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 31 2005, 01:01 PM
> *Dang that last one is 16MB!!  Thats quite some space on your server...what kind of monthly bandwidth allowance do you have?  i am glad I am DSl at home and T1 at work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2663939[/snapback]​*


2000MB OF SPACE ONLY USED 83

BANDWITH 25000MB


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 01:04 PM
> *2000MB OF SPACE ONLY USED 83
> 
> BANDWITH 25000MB
> [snapback]2663956[/snapback]​*



DAMN!! who you hosting with? or you doing this yourself at home?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 12:51 PM
> *HOP VIDEO BOILER VS. FIRME WAGON
> [snapback]2663902[/snapback]​*


MC still took it....but it was nice to see them go at it, good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 31 2005, 01:08 PM
> *DAMN!! who you hosting with?  or you doing this yourself at home?
> [snapback]2663972[/snapback]​*


YAHOO


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 01:08 PM
> *YAHOO
> [snapback]2663976[/snapback]​*



how much a month?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 31 2005, 01:10 PM
> *how much a month?
> [snapback]2663984[/snapback]​*


11.75


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

resteraunt call video almost finished


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 11:51 AM
> *HOP VIDEO BOILER VS. FIRME WAGON
> [snapback]2663902[/snapback]​*


nice vid.. should of stayed there longer...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 02:12 PM
> *resteraunt call video almost finished
> [snapback]2663990[/snapback]​*


IS IT ALMOST READY!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 31 2005, 01:31 PM
> *IS IT ALMOST READY!!!!!!! :dunno:
> [snapback]2664086[/snapback]​*


might not work it is like 63 mb


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 01:34 PM
> *might not work it is like 63 mb
> [snapback]2664094[/snapback]​*


well we're here waitin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 31 2005, 10:44 AM
> *its at the padasena indoor flea market......ill post a flyer tonite :biggrin:
> [snapback]2663526[/snapback]​*


Who's show is it?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 12:43 PM
> *SO WHO IS ALL DOWN FOR MARDI GRAS ON SATURDAY?
> [snapback]2663850[/snapback]​*


... rented a beach house for the whole weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2005, 03:26 PM
> *... rented a beach house for the whole weekend :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2664597[/snapback]​*


email me the info chichotz.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jan 31 2005, 01:41 PM
> *Who's show is it?
> [snapback]2664358[/snapback]​*


its dropped illusion cc show,brandon is making a comeback


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2005, 03:32 PM
> *email me the info chichotz.
> [snapback]2664623[/snapback]​*


yeah thats what im talking about


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 03:36 PM
> *yeah thats what im talking about
> [snapback]2664647[/snapback]​*


i forgot, party after wedding sat night. :angry:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 12:08 PM
> *true ridaz, as long they keep making sweaters and jackets i'be even at alaska!!
> [snapback]2663644[/snapback]​*


YADI YADI- YOU WOULD NOT LIVE OUT OF TEXAS- TOO COLD TO BE ANY WHERE ELSE-BESIDES ALL OF THA SOUTH-----ALASKA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH RIGHT CAN U IMAGINE HOPPERS IN ALASKA HOPPING ON DA ICE :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 11:43 AM
> *SO WHO IS ALL DOWN FOR MARDI GRAS ON SATURDAY?
> [snapback]2663850[/snapback]​*


IM BIG TIME DOWN!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup htown peeps


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 31 2005, 04:11 PM
> *YADI YADI- YOU WOULD NOT LIVE OUT OF TEXAS- TOO COLD TO BE ANY WHERE ELSE-BESIDES ALL OF THA SOUTH-----ALASKA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAH RIGHT CAN U IMAGINE HOPPERS IN ALASKA HOPPING ON DA ICE :roflmao:
> [snapback]2665055[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 07:40 PM
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2665630[/snapback]​*


haha, wuzz up playa- im downloading the video from this weekend right now- i saw the begining- firme getting up taking your belt away!! que no!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 31 2005, 06:51 PM
> *haha, wuzz up playa- im downloading the video from this weekend right now- i saw the begining- firme getting up taking your belt away!! que no!
> [snapback]2665687[/snapback]​*


well, just finish watching the video, then holla at me playa


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

In my opinion le falto un poco a la wagon. I could still see hood on it, but not on Game Over.

But hey I guess you had to be there. Which I wasnt.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 07:59 PM
> *well, just finish watching the video, then holla at me playa
> [snapback]2665712[/snapback]​*


damn dial-up, but i still think u got it!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2005, 01:08 PM
> *MC still took it....but it was nice to see them go at it, good stuff :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2663973[/snapback]​*


Hey texasgold. Are you the guy with the gold Luxury Sport with yellow tint and yellow headlights,and murals all over the car?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

everytime i try to watch the recent video i get kicked offline, i restarted my comp and no fix.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2005, 08:07 PM
> *everytime i try to watch the recent video i get kicked offline, i restarted my comp and no fix.
> [snapback]2665759[/snapback]​*


took a while to load on mine but well worth the wait


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got pics from yesterday


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 31 2005, 08:06 PM
> *Hey texasgold. Are you the guy with the gold Luxury Sport with yellow tint and yellow headlights,and murals all over the car?
> [snapback]2665754[/snapback]​*


no. but i wish i had a luxury sport :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2005, 08:07 PM
> *everytime i try to watch the recent video i get kicked offline, i restarted my comp and no fix.
> [snapback]2665759[/snapback]​*


yeah i know but ive been lucky for this dial up to stay on, since i switched back to aol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya ive got aol too. when i click on it, about 5 seconds later i get that Waol error and it wont let me do anything but close aol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i think it was very close, i got to give firme wagon a lot credit because when he hit the first hit , wagon was air big time i even said (holy sh..) ITS BEEN SO FAR THE BEST MATCH AT THE PARK :thumbsup: AND A LOT OF U MISSED IT :twak: :twak:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2005, 08:10 PM
> *no. but i wish i had a luxury sport :biggrin:
> [snapback]2665769[/snapback]​*


Have you been to the park? :dunno: Y eah it's cus I seen this bad ass gold LS I tried to flag him down to tell him about Mac Gregor but he didnt stop. I'll stop him one day. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 31 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Have you been to the park? :dunno: Y eah it's cus I seen this bad ass gold LS I tried to flag him down to tell him about Mac Gregor but he didnt stop. I'll stop him one day. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2665853[/snapback]​*


i was their this sunday w/ the homie Lone Star


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 08:24 PM
> *i think it was very close, i got to give firme wagon a lot credit because when he hit the first hit , wagon was air big time i even said (holy sh..) ITS BEEN SO FAR THE BEST MATCH AT THE PARK :thumbsup: AND A LOT OF U MISSED IT :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2665849[/snapback]​*


real good match......the video doesn't do both cars justice because of where i was standing........but still tight


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 08:24 PM
> *i think it was very close, i got to give firme wagon a lot credit because when he hit the first hit , wagon was air big time i even said (holy sh..) ITS BEEN SO FAR THE BEST MATCH AT THE PARK :thumbsup: AND A LOT OF U MISSED IT :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2665849[/snapback]​*


Oh well, I was at work trying to make some paper,literally.I need to stack my money to get my car tricked out by the time summer comes around. :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2005, 08:26 PM
> *i was their this sunday w/ the homie Lone Star
> [snapback]2665863[/snapback]​*


I couldn't make it.I guess I'll see you out there in a couple weeks.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 31 2005, 07:06 PM
> *Hey texasgold. Are you the guy with the gold Luxury Sport with yellow tint and yellow headlights,and murals all over the car?
> [snapback]2665754[/snapback]​*


 the guy with that luxury sport stays by my house ,he doesnt know anything about this he doesnt even speak 2 much english, im going over 2 his house sometime this week to invite him to the park,  i bet u everybody it is going 2 trip when they see that luxury sport


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 31 2005, 08:28 PM
> *Oh well, I was at work trying to make some paper,literally.I need to stack my money to get my car tricked out by the time summer comes around. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2665879[/snapback]​*


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!! IVE BEEN ON VACATION FOR A MONTH, AND NOW I BARELY CAME TO TAKE CARE OF BUSINESS TO STACK MINE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BALLERS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

nice cup holders on ur AVITAR firmelows :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 31 2005, 08:35 PM
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!! IVE BEEN ON VACATION FOR A MONTH, AND NOW I BARELY CAME TO TAKE CARE OF BUSINESS TO STACK MINE
> [snapback]2665918[/snapback]​*


After such a long vacation I would go to work dragging @$$


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Yeah, NICE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

why thank you...the eye thing was tripping everyone out.....her titts are suppose to be shaking but its not working right dammmmm


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 31 2005, 08:43 PM
> *After such a long vacation I would go to work dragging @$$
> [snapback]2665964[/snapback]​*


IVE BEEN DRAGGING MAN, I DONT WORK HARD, I MAKE OTHERS WORK THERE ASSES OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 31 2005, 08:49 PM
> *IVE BEEN DRAGGING MAN, I DONT WORK HARD, I MAKE OTHERS WORK THERE ASSES OFF! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666004[/snapback]​*


:scrutinize: ---------- :nono: ----------- :biggrin: -------------  -------------- uffin: That's the way its supposed to be done !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

REST IN PEACE !!!!! SKYWALKER. 

JUAN GALVAN


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

OH HELL NO-----BOILERS GOT IT STILL BIG TIME! IT LOOK LIKE A GOOD MATCH OR A GOOD TRY! BUT THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

but yall cars make u 2 work ur asses off working on it :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Why RIP? Did the car burn up?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 31 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Why RIP? Did the car burn up?
> [snapback]2666113[/snapback]​*



NO I SOLD IT TO SOME GUY IN THE VALLEY....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 31 2005, 08:00 PM
> *REST IN PEACE !!!!!    SKYWALKER.
> 
> JUAN GALVAN
> [snapback]2666078[/snapback]​*


wish skywalker was still here, it use to represent h town BIGTIME


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 08:05 PM
> *wish skywalker was still here, it use to represent h town BIGTIME
> [snapback]2666147[/snapback]​*



YOUR CAR IS REPRESENTING NOW . PROPS TO YOU FOR SUNDAY.

JUAN


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

What we need here is some back bumper action. We'll get there sooner or later.Some people are hitting back bumper but they still need some work.Skywalker was back bumper all day every day. :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i hate my back bumper, it has a rubber cover, if i ever get to hit back bumper no one will notice maybe i put a metal one :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2005, 09:20 PM
> *i hate my back bumper, it has a rubber cover, if i ever get to hit back bumper no one will notice maybe i put a metal one :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666264[/snapback]​*


nah fool--just smack tha shit out of that rubber :worship:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

That video was pretty tight.

It does not do justice to either of the cars.

For those of you having problems with dial-up, why dont you try saving it instead of opening the file. Then play it off line.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Jan 31 2005, 11:35 AM
> *I AM GOING TO THE PARK AND WATCHING THE GAME WHILE EATIN SOME GOOD FORTUNE COOKIEs!!
> [snapback]2663496[/snapback]​*


Make sure you bring enough for all of us. :roflmao:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

So when is the next meet? I would like to know when and where so i can attend the next one....if you guys don't mind..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wish I would of made it to the park. here'e a ?

When I post video on the site, do ya want small screen or big. the bigger the screen, the bigger the file size. Got the site up so check it out.

www.spokesandjuice.com


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

so who owns the belt victor or firme???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Jan 31 2005, 10:25 PM
> *so who owns the belt victor or firme???
> [snapback]2666727[/snapback]​*


it seems like everyone at the park was saying it was a tie.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 31 2005, 09:49 PM
> *IVE BEEN DRAGGING MAN, I DONT WORK HARD, I MAKE OTHERS WORK THERE ASSES OFF! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666004[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :worship:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

so, anybody gonna fill a ***** in?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jan 31 2005, 11:15 PM
> *So when is the next meet? I would like to know when and where so i can attend the next one....if you guys don't mind..
> [snapback]2666654[/snapback]​*



Every Sunday @ McGregor Park.. between 2:30 and 3:00 is when people start making it in.

They are also talking about a Mardi Gras Cruise...

Spokes n Juice will cover that...

Can you imagine the shots we can get of 40 or 50 lows coming down the freeway...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2005, 11:28 PM
> *it seems like everyone at the park was saying it was a tie.......
> [snapback]2666754[/snapback]​*


THE MC IS THE ONLY ONE THAT KEPT ON GOING...AND NOT TO HATE BUT THE MC GOT IT!!!!!!!MUCH RESPECT FOR THE WAGON...... :thumbsup: HT TEAM


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 31 2005, 11:42 PM
> *Every Sunday @ McGregor Park.. between 2:30 and 3:00 is when people start making it in.
> 
> They are also talking about a Mardi Gras Cruise...
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT HOMEBOY!!!!YALL WILL SEE ME HITTIN SWITCHES ON THE FREEWAY........WHO ELSE IS DOWN>>>>>  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Jan 31 2005, 10:10 PM
> *What we need here is some back bumper action. We'll get there sooner or later.Some people are hitting back bumper but they still need some work.Skywalker was back bumper all day every day. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2666184[/snapback]​*


I know of a few super clean cars coming out soon........ Back bumper action all day! Stay tuned  Houston will have a new respect for lowriding again, we need to bring it back better than ever  
Show the young bucks what it’s all about and give them motivation to build some clean ass show quality street cursers :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

It was good seeing alot of old faces @ McGregor Park


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

heres that show.............just click on the picture to see it in full
:biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 31 2005, 10:50 PM
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT HOMEBOY!!!!YALL WILL SEE ME HITTIN SWITCHES ON THE FREEWAY........WHO ELSE IS DOWN>>>>>   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666857[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH, U KNOW ME, I LIKE HOPPING ON THA FRWY GOING ABOUT 60 TO 70 MPH, SHHIIIT----- LETS DO THIS PLAYA!!!!!! :thumbsup: HOPEFULLY ILL BE BACK FROM VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 31 2005, 11:05 PM
> *heres that show.............just click on the picture to see it in full
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Im there!


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

thanks goofy :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 1 2005, 01:05 AM
> *heres that show.............just click on the picture to see it in full
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WILL THEY HAVE A HOPPING COPETITION OR WHAT!!!!!!!IF SO HT TEAM WILL BE THERE STRONG AND ROLLIN REAL DEEP.......  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Jan 31 2005, 02:34 PM
> *its dropped illusion cc show,brandon is making a comeback
> [snapback]2664634[/snapback]​*


wuz up Mosca..having flashbacks from 97 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Jan 31 2005, 09:25 PM
> *so who owns the belt victor or firme???
> [snapback]2666727[/snapback]​*


firme has half and i got the other half ...im working on the ls 2 get the other half back this weeknd


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sup,sup


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 31 2005, 11:54 PM
> *WILL THEY HAVE A HOPPING COPETITION OR WHAT!!!!!!!IF SO HT TEAM WILL BE THERE STRONG AND ROLLIN REAL DEEP.......   uffin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2667255[/snapback]​*


i really hop the will,.. carshows need hop contest


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

cant wait for this weekend gonna be tight friday gabriel iglesias at the improve sat mardi gras sund park


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 31 2005, 11:24 PM
> *HELL YEAH, U KNOW ME, I LIKE HOPPING ON THA FRWY GOING ABOUT 60 TO 70 MPH, SHHIIIT----- LETS DO THIS PLAYA!!!!!! :thumbsup:  HOPEFULLY ILL BE BACK FROM VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2667188[/snapback]​*


60 2 70 mph???,thats right, u are always on the pipe :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey whats a good scenic spot in Houston? A place that if you saw it, youd say "damn I wish I had a picture of my lolo with that background!" ...Ok maybe people really dont say shitlike that, but I had an idea for some photo deal about HOuston, and figured why not include some lows in it...awesome if it gets published


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 1 2005, 12:24 PM
> *Hey whats a good scenic spot in Houston?  A place that if you saw it, youd say "damn I wish I had a picture of my lolo with that background!" ...Ok maybe people really dont say shitlike that, but I had an idea for some photo deal about HOuston, and figured why not include some lows in it...awesome if it gets published
> [snapback]2668503[/snapback]​*


in front of the waterfall at the transco tower


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 1 2005, 11:23 AM
> *cant wait for this weekend gonna be tight friday gabriel iglesias at the improve sat mardi gras sund park
> [snapback]2668493[/snapback]​*


cool, gabriel iglesias the funny one, not enrique iglesias, the fagget one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

also a bad ass night shot on top of a parking garage in front of an all glass building.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2005, 12:28 PM
> *cool, gabriel iglesias the funny one, not enrique iglesias, the fagget one :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2668525[/snapback]​*


yeah the funny one seen him last time he was in town funny as hell


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

John so was up for Dallas??? Firme And Cartel rollin out together again like SanAntonio??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 1 2005, 01:26 PM
> *in front of the waterfall at the transco tower
> [snapback]2668515[/snapback]​*


I always thought that was cool spot but it would be kinda hard to park your car up in there :biggrin: (with the water falling on all sides) :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2005, 11:07 PM
> *I know of a few super clean cars coming out soon........ Back bumper action all day! Stay tuned   Houston will have a new respect for lowriding again, we need to bring it back better than ever
> Show the young bucks what it’s all about and give them motivation to build some clean ass show quality street cursers  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666951[/snapback]​*


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

On the sabine st bridge between allen parkway and memorial is a good spot. Here is a pic from the lrm shoot for Ness' regal representing HOUSTON STYLEZ C.C. ,should be out in the next issue or two. :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 1 2005, 12:34 PM
> *John so was up for Dallas??? Firme And Cartel rollin out together again like SanAntonio??
> [snapback]2668551[/snapback]​*


man its whatever....i wouldn't see why not u know.....i think its makes the trip more enjoyable don't u


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I saw that car two Sunday's ago at the park .... very nice ride ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jan 31 2005, 10:13 PM
> *Make sure you bring enough for all of us.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2666635[/snapback]​*



already know..even enough to throw some out at mardi gras!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 1 2005, 02:20 PM
> *On the sabine st bridge between allen parkway and memorial is a good spot. Here is a pic from the lrm shoot for  Ness' regal representing HOUSTON STYLEZ C.C. ,should be out in the next issue or two.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2668779[/snapback]​*


good shot of the skyline


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2005, 12:24 PM
> *60 2 70 mph???,thats right, u are always on the pipe  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:
> [snapback]2668502[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: SHIIIIIT-DONT BE SCURED MAN, THATS WHY WE GOT THE UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS  ---BUT THEN AGAIN YOUR DOUBLE PUMP-THAT IS TO CRAZY FOR A DOUBLE PUMPER TO HOP ON THA FREEWAY :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I hop e that crane isnt in the background!! There is so much construction now, alot of places have those eyesores. Heavy machinery and steel wire...the concrete jungle.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what time is everyone planning on going out to mardi gras saturday????


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 1 2005, 05:03 PM
> *what time is everyone planning on going out to mardi gras saturday????
> [snapback]2670111[/snapback]​*


when ever you give me a call 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 1 2005, 12:24 AM
> *wuz up Mosca..having flashbacks from 97 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2667347[/snapback]​*


get yourself together,u know my name!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 1 2005, 05:35 PM
> *get yourself together,u know my name!!!
> [snapback]2670308[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 1 2005, 01:17 PM
> *:biggrin: SHIIIIIT-DONT BE SCURED MAN, THATS WHY WE GOT THE UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS  ---BUT THEN AGAIN YOUR DOUBLE PUMP-THAT IS TO CRAZY FOR A DOUBLE PUMPER TO HOP ON THA FREEWAY :nono:
> [snapback]2669063[/snapback]​*


shiiiiit, last time i hit the switch rollin (real good)was at lalin's sister's 15th, i went from left lane and landed at the right lane, then i saw a big ass dent on this little red truck next 2me ,i thought that i hit him,but that truck was already dented,one thing 4 sure, that man driving that truck looked shocked :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

REMEBER every one, there is NO such person as MOSCA.Get that name out of your vocabulary. :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2005, 11:07 PM
> *I know of a few super clean cars coming out soon........ Back bumper action all day! Stay tuned   Houston will have a new respect for lowriding again, we need to bring it back better than ever
> Show the young bucks what it’s all about and give them motivation to build some clean ass show quality street cursers  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666951[/snapback]​*


I cant wait. I'll be there snapping shots of those rides.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 1 2005, 03:17 PM
> *:biggrin: SHIIIIIT-DONT BE SCURED MAN, THATS WHY WE GOT THE UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS  ---BUT THEN AGAIN YOUR DOUBLE PUMP-THAT IS TO CRAZY FOR A DOUBLE PUMPER TO HOP ON THA FREEWAY :nono:
> [snapback]2669063[/snapback]​*




ahhh whatever !!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

damn boiler you take fo eva to reply


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i know 2 of my friends are about 2 bust out with their rides (hoppers) one of them is a 63 impala and a regal, they'r both clean


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 1 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Hey whats a good scenic spot in Houston?  A place that if you saw it, youd say "damn I wish I had a picture of my lolo with that background!" ...Ok maybe people really dont say shitlike that, but I had an idea for some photo deal about HOuston, and figured why not include some lows in it...awesome if it gets published
> [snapback]2668503[/snapback]​*


Hey there is a bridge right off woodland parkway where they built that new river walk it is nice it has lights that shine up at the bridge.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 1 2005, 08:13 PM
> *damn boiler you take fo eva to reply
> [snapback]2671361[/snapback]​*


who are u maannn???


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

dear boiler, 

it's your worst night mare...




your sancha


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

who is the slowest now????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whatt??? the hell


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 1 2005, 08:18 PM
> *dear boiler,
> 
> it's your worst night mare...
> ...


I know that's you girl, you got me for a minute. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 1 2005, 11:28 AM
> *yeah the funny one seen him last time he was in town funny as hell
> [snapback]2668531[/snapback]​*



I will be at there on friday at the 10:30 show.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

dont tell me you got scurred boiler & nadia 
dang girl dont get pisst its the only pink panther at mcgregor park
deb...


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

HEY BOILER DID U SEE THEM FOOLS TALKIN ABOUT "WEST COAST LOWRIDERS ARE BETTER!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 1 2005, 08:38 PM
> *HEY BOILER DID U SEE THEM FOOLS TALKIN ABOUT "WEST COAST LOWRIDERS ARE BETTER!
> [snapback]2671474[/snapback]​*


yeah , they just want 2 talk shit, soon they will RECOGNIZE the east coast,specially H-TOWN LOWRIDERS


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2005, 09:42 PM
> *yeah , they just want 2 talk shit, soon they will RECOGNIZE the east coast,specially H-TOWN LOWRIDERS
> [snapback]2671486[/snapback]​*


Houston is not east coast :twak:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2005, 09:42 PM
> *yeah , they just want 2 talk shit, soon they will RECOGNIZE the east coast,specially H-TOWN LOWRIDERS
> [snapback]2671486[/snapback]​*


HEY BOILER WE R NOT IN THE EAST COAST----WE ARE FROM THA DIRTY SOUTH! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 1 2005, 08:44 PM
> *Houston is not east coast  :twak:
> [snapback]2671498[/snapback]​*


im sorry mannn...:worship: where the fuck are we then :worship:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

EAST SIDE!!!! LOL Carlos :twak: Boiler


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

we from that dirty third!!!! 3rd coast baby......


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

GULF COAST LO LOs


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ok ok ok soon they will RECOGNIZE the DIRTY SOUTH!!!!BUT I KNOW MY WAY TO THE PARK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2005, 09:50 PM
> *im sorry mannn...:worship: where  the fuck are we then  :worship:
> [snapback]2671534[/snapback]​*


Down south 3rd coast or what ever you want to call it but definently not east coast.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

HEY BOILER WE ARE RIGHT ABOVE MEXICO BETWEEN FLORIDA AND CALIFORNIA :roflmao: :buttkick: IN THA DIRTY SOUTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

what?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup my htown peeps


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 1 2005, 05:03 PM
> *what time is everyone planning on going out to mardi gras saturday????
> [snapback]2670111[/snapback]​*


when you pick me up.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2005, 10:00 PM
> *sup my htown peeps
> [snapback]2671596[/snapback]​*


WUZZZ UP PLAYA?


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics or video of the park this last Sunday or the one before? Besides the one of Victor hopping against the wagon.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2005, 09:00 PM
> *sup my htown peeps
> [snapback]2671596[/snapback]​*



sup homie


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Wuz da DEEEL


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

lol....i see u are a smart-ass just like neptunez, its all gravy.....i kno where u live


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

EVERY ONE KEEPS ASKING ME ABOUT, IF ANY ONE HAS VIDEO CLIPS OF TONYS CADDY AGAINST THE BLACK CADDY ABOUT 3 WEEKS AGO, IF SO CAN U POST!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 1 2005, 10:04 PM
> *lol....i see u are a smart-ass just like neptunez, its all gravy.....i kno where u live
> [snapback]2671624[/snapback]​*


Thats good cause your going need to know where to pick me up at. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just checkin on after a long days work. no mardi gras for me, but maybe the park if its sunny!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

well ill pick u up but u have to wash the truck....... :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I have the video of those two lacs but I dont know how to post it up. :angry:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 1 2005, 10:05 PM
> *Thats good cause your going need to know where to pick me up at.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2671637[/snapback]​*





shoot does anybody else need a ride since i have become a taxi service.......lol


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

what are your rates? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 1 2005, 09:17 PM
> *shoot does anybody else need a ride since i have become a taxi service.......lol
> [snapback]2671733[/snapback]​*




I do!! :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 1 2005, 10:19 PM
> *what are your rates? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2671746[/snapback]​*



they are reasonable, gas money or car wash.....now that doesnt sound bad does it.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 1 2005, 10:11 PM
> *I have the video of those two lacs but I dont know how to post it up. :angry:
> [snapback]2671675[/snapback]​*


U HAVE NEVER POSTED VIDEO BEFORE?---- OH YEAH BY THE WAY DONT FORGET TO CHECK OUT THE HISTORY CHANNEL TOMORROW NIGHT ON CHANNEL 58- ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND HOPPERS AND SOMETHING ABOUT TRUUCHA


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I havent posted video. My brother posted the animated .gif of tony's lac. but thats about it.I'll have my video cassette ready to record .!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 1 2005, 10:23 PM
> *they are reasonable, gas money or car wash.....now that doesnt sound bad does it.
> [snapback]2671775[/snapback]​*


How about a plain jumbo jack or a double whata burger plain. :dunno:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

THIS IS WHAT IM GETTING NOW, GIVE ME TWO WEEKS, AND ILL HAVE MY NEW PUMP!!! :biggrin: I GOTS TO KEEP MY PACE WITH TONY AND GET UP HIGHER :biggrin: LOL J/K


----------



## bobbysworld (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 1 2005, 09:48 PM
> *THIS IS WHAT IM GETTING NOW, GIVE ME TWO WEEKS, AND ILL HAVE MY NEW PUMP!!! :biggrin:  I GOTS TO KEEP MY PACE WITH TONY AND GET UP HIGHER :biggrin:
> [snapback]2671859[/snapback]​*


you know you aint gonna get higher than tony not with roberts help :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bobbysworld_@Feb 1 2005, 11:22 PM
> *you know you aint gonna get higher than tony not with roberts help :biggrin:
> [snapback]2671982[/snapback]​*


HAHAHA FUNNY


----------



## StrangeDeVille (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 1 2005, 10:27 PM
> *U HAVE NEVER POSTED VIDEO BEFORE?---- OH YEAH BY THE WAY DONT FORGET TO CHECK OUT THE HISTORY CHANNEL TOMORROW NIGHT ON CHANNEL 58- ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND HOPPERS AND SOMETHING ABOUT TRUUCHA
> [snapback]2671819[/snapback]​*


Say Tomorrow Night LOWRIDERS AND HOPPERS On History Channel
Dose Any One no What Time It Strats???????


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 1 2005, 10:17 PM
> *shoot does anybody else need a ride since i have become a taxi service.......lol
> [snapback]2671733[/snapback]​*




fortune cookies??? 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

HEY WHO DID THESE DOORS?


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

HEY WHO DID THESE DOORS? HAHA J/K


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

I THINK IT STARTS AT 9 PM CENTRAL TIME


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

hey every on i know you have had friends ask you how to get to the lay it low topic "what ever happend to richmond" im just making a suggestion that mabe it should be added it to the spokesandjuiced web site maby on the links page. i know about a hand full of people have asked me and i just email them the link. cause it is kinda hard to find for some people. what do yall think i thought i would mention that.

marcustoms


----------



## bobbysworld (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 1 2005, 11:01 PM
> *HEY WHO DID THESE DOORS?
> [snapback]2672220[/snapback]​*


some white dude from your club i think its the same dude that lifted your car i believe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 1 2005, 09:04 PM
> *lol....i see u are a smart-ass just like neptunez, its all gravy.....i kno where u live
> [snapback]2671624[/snapback]​*


there both smart asses.. i saw we fuck em up...


----------



## bobbysworld (Feb 2, 2005)

wheres your prezadent


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

marcs check your messages :biggrin:


----------



## bobbysworld (Feb 2, 2005)

fuck who up


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bobbysworld_@Feb 2 2005, 12:17 AM
> *fuck who up
> [snapback]2672301[/snapback]​*


lol :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> fuck who up
> [snapback]2672301[/snapback]​[/quote
> cheapsuits and homer pimpson.. its a inside joke


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Damn this is nice, a topic from Houston, about Houston, nothing but Houston... Lets keep it GOING. No shit talk, shootings, or drawing attention to MacGregor park, since its the only chill spot in the Houston area. Lets inspire some people to build something up and just make the most out of what we have, and NOT fuck it up.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

I STRAPED HIM WITH AN AK47 AND SENT HIM TO IRAQ!! :machinegun: AND LET HIM FIGHT HIS OWN WAR! :buttkick:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 2 2005, 12:09 AM
> *hey every on i know you have had friends ask you how to get to the lay it low topic  "what ever happend to richmond" im just making a suggestion that mabe it should be added it to the spokesandjuiced web site maby on the links page. i know about a hand full of people have asked me and i just email them the link. cause it is kinda hard to find for some people. what do yall think i thought i would mention that.
> 
> marcustoms
> [snapback]2672257[/snapback]​*


U GOT MY VOTE, I THINK THAT IS A PERFECT THING TO DO--MUCH EASIER!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 2 2005, 12:09 AM
> *hey every on i know you have had friends ask you how to get to the lay it low topic  "what ever happend to richmond" im just making a suggestion that mabe it should be added it to the spokesandjuiced web site maby on the links page. i know about a hand full of people have asked me and i just email them the link. cause it is kinda hard to find for some people. what do yall think i thought i would mention that.
> 
> marcustoms
> [snapback]2672257[/snapback]​*


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2005, 12:12 AM
> *there both smart asses.. i saw we fuck em up...
> [snapback]2672274[/snapback]​*


Bring it on :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 
Just finish my car. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

is it the weekend yet?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

one can only wish......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

right................


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2005, 09:58 AM
> *is it the weekend yet?
> [snapback]2673277[/snapback]​*


god I wish it was


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 2 2005, 11:41 AM
> *god I wish it was
> [snapback]2673715[/snapback]​*


get back to work cabron. :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2005, 12:04 PM
> *get back to work cabron.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2673793[/snapback]​*


oh your a funny one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 2 2005, 12:08 PM
> *oh your a funny one
> [snapback]2673818[/snapback]​*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 2 2005, 06:47 AM
> *Bring it on  :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:
> Just finish my car.  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2672971[/snapback]​*


get on nicks ass 2 get sum paper .. or give me sum money.. ill buy sum


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 1 2005, 10:23 PM
> *HAHAHA FUNNY
> [snapback]2671994[/snapback]​*


im telling u veto u got 2 go with doubble pump to fly, unless u get a piston or bladder pump with about 7 batteries straight to the nose and ofcourse 14' rims ,remember u have a heavy car :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 1 2005, 04:35 PM
> *get yourself together,u know my name!!!
> [snapback]2670308[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ...what ever you say Juanita.......


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 2 2005, 07:47 AM
> *Bring it on  :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:
> Just finish my car.  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2672971[/snapback]​*



your car?..which car?...


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

oh nvm...lol i am pretty slow... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2005, 12:13 PM
> *im telling u Beto u got 2 go with doubble pump to fly, unless u get a piston or bladder pump with about 7 batteries straight to the nose and ofcourse 14' rims ,remember u have a heavy car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2673864[/snapback]​*


yeah but im still going to hop on my 13s, im just going to get some 165 tires instead of the 155s- and im going to go 1/2 inch on the hoses and this bad ass pump im getting, my car is heavy but watch ill do it without 14s and only a SINGLE PUMP! TO BE CONTINUED!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Get back to work Victor!! :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

'Los...Did you get your 3 wheel problem figured out? I have an idea for a pic that I got from the Chronicle. Can you put it in 3-wheel and keep it there? I am thinking a cool perspective...nice background, and make it stereogram. I been meaning to try it...need some time to take a pic or 2 but working this weekend, unless i say I cant come in. Hows this weekends weather?

Beto


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Feb 2 2005, 12:27 PM
> *oh nvm...lol i am pretty slow... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2674182[/snapback]​*


i can tell


----------



## BONAFIDE-G (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2005, 12:13 PM
> *im telling u veto u got 2 go with doubble pump to fly, unless u get a piston or bladder pump with about 7 batteries straight to the nose and ofcourse 14' rims ,remember u have a heavy car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2673864[/snapback]​*


I THINK VETO IS WITH A B LIKE BOLER. THE V CAME FROM V LIKE VICTOR. :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/J


----------



## BONAFIDE-G (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 1 2005, 09:34 PM
> *dont tell me you got scurred boiler & nadia
> dang girl dont get pisst its the only pink panther at mcgregor park
> deb...
> [snapback]2671464[/snapback]​*


TU TAMBIEN. NO TE QUEDAS ATRAS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE-G (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 1 2005, 09:53 PM
> *GULF COAST LO LOs
> [snapback]2671548[/snapback]​*


THAS RIGHT REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST. :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 2 2005, 12:42 PM
> *yeah but im still going to hop on my 13s, im just going to get some 165 tires instead of the 155s- and im going to go 1/2 inch on the hoses and this bad ass pump im getting, my car is heavy but watch ill do it without 14s and only a SINGLE PUMP!  TO BE CONTINUED!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2674241[/snapback]​*


hey what kind of badass pump u getting? , a fennerstone age? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and a sparkomatic stereo system that goes with it :roflmao: :roflmao: oh by the way thanks 4 the vegas post card u sent me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

help everyone, im trying 2 get the phone number of that new hydrualics shop ,of that guy with the black caddy ,im trying 2 buy some new coils and i heard he got some in stock (OFCOURSE CHEAPER THAN SHORTY'S) i already ask around but nobody gives me the # everybody wants 2 make $ of them by the time they get 2 me i'be paying the same as if i went 2 shorty's :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

BAD ASS PUMP U ASK? WELL THA ONE THAT THE HATERS R NOT GOING TO LIKE!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

HEY VICTOR, I GOT THE # BUT ITS GOING TO COST U! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 2 2005, 07:43 PM
> *HEY VICTOR, I GOT THE # BUT ITS GOING TO COST U! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2676346[/snapback]​*


HIT ME.JUST DONT KNOCK ME OUT :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

NAH IM JUST KIDDING, I WAS GOING TO ASK U IF U WANT ME TO GET U A SET OVER HERE IN VEGAS, CAUSE THEY HAVE THEM CHEAP OVER HERE AND I NEED SOME SO IM GOING OVER THUR IN THE MORNING, AND IF U WANT ILL GET SOME FOR U TOO, ILL LET U KNOW RIGHT NOW HOW MUCH THEY ARE, DO U WANT THE 3 1/2 OR 4 TON?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 2 2005, 07:46 PM
> *NAH IM JUST KIDDING, I WAS GOING TO ASK U IF U WANT ME TO GET U A SET OVER HERE IN VEGAS, CAUSE THEY HAVE THEM CHEAP OVER HERE AND I NEED SOME SO IM GOING OVER THUR IN THE MORNING, AND IF U WANT ILL GET SOME FOR U TOO, ILL LET U KNOW RIGHT NOW HOW MUCH THEY ARE, DO U WANT THE 3 1/2 OR 4 TON?
> [snapback]2676366[/snapback]​*


the ones im looking 4 are those white ones 3.250 ton from showtime but about u call me at my cell tomorrow morning when ever u at the shop buying yours i know they will have some bad ass coils but call me 4 sure


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Joe, Swagin Custom's 281-932-6108 (the black cadillac)


Los, Switches 832-661-7358 (my homie).......(has hookups  )


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Joe, Swagin Custom's 281-932-6108 (the black cadillac)
> Los, Switches  832-661-7358 (my homie).......(has hookups   )
> [snapback]2676394[/snapback]​*


thank u, thank u :worship: :worship: hey its almost time 2 check history channel :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Los, gets showtime


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2005, 09:56 PM
> *thank u, thank u :worship:  :worship: hey its almost time 2 check history channel :cheesy:
> [snapback]2676407[/snapback]​*


Im a poor white boy w/out cable


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2005, 08:51 PM
> *the ones im looking 4 are those white ones 3.250 ton from showtime but about u call me at my cell tomorrow morning when ever u  at the shop buying yours i know they will have some bad ass coils but call me 4 sure
> [snapback]2676387[/snapback]​*


3TON(RED) $85
3.5 TON(GREEN) $95
4 TON(BLUE) $105
4.5 (BLACK) $115
5 TON (GREY) $125


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

and im on dial up :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup htown, im lookin for some hyd parts.


mainly need some deep cups and some donuts, and some springs, 2.5 ton or less.....if uknow anyone send me a pm. looking for used, before i spend the money on new stuff. thanks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2005, 09:59 PM
> *sup htown, im lookin for some hyd parts.
> mainly need some deep cups and some donuts, and some springs, 2.5 ton or less.....if uknow anyone send me a pm.  looking for used, before i spend the money on new stuff. thanks.
> [snapback]2676424[/snapback]​*


Used on that car :angry: man!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2005, 07:57 PM
> *Im a poor white boy w/out cable
> [snapback]2676414[/snapback]​*


hurry, hurry come over i know u stay close 2 my house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2005, 10:00 PM
> *hurry, hurry come over i know u stay close 2 my house :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2676430[/snapback]​*


Im 30 mins away


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2005, 08:00 PM
> *Used on that car :angry: man!
> [snapback]2676428[/snapback]​*



want me to go chrome engraved deep cups?


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

RECORD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2005, 10:06 PM
> *want me to go chrome engraved deep cups?
> [snapback]2676467[/snapback]​*


LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2005, 08:06 PM
> *want me to go chrome engraved deep cups?
> [snapback]2676467[/snapback]​*


knock the judges out at the show man :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

history channel just made me proud to own a 64 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

they just show the best part also , the hydraulics part :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Is anyone recording this?

Nice play by play guys...

:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

no cable


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no cable!!!! hook up the cable from the back of the computer!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2005, 09:29 PM
> *no cable!!!! hook up the cable from the back of the computer!!!!
> [snapback]2676624[/snapback]​*


 :nono: their watching :ugh:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

me too


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

HEY BOLER DO U WANT THEM SPRINGS OR WHAT, CAUSE IM GETTING LIKE 3 SETS IF U WANT THEM TOO


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

JUST CALL ME IF U WANT THEM, ILL BE BACK IN H-TOWN SATURDAY, AND IT LOOKS LIKE IT MIGHT BE RAINING THIS WEEKEND ACCORDING TO THE WEATHERCAHANNEL BUT THERE ALLWAYS WRONG!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 2 2005, 08:50 PM
> *HEY BOLER DO U WANT THEM SPRINGS OR WHAT, CAUSE IM GETTING LIKE 3 SETS IF U WANT THEM TOO
> [snapback]2676723[/snapback]​*


who',s shop is it that ur going tomorrow , u think tose green 3,5 ton are better than showtime's 3.250 white coils?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 2 2005, 08:52 PM
> *JUST CALL ME IF U WANT THEM, ILL BE BACK IN H-TOWN SATURDAY, AND IT LOOKS LIKE IT MIGHT BE RAINING THIS WEEKEND ACCORDING TO THE WEATHERCAHANNEL BUT THERE ALLWAYS WRONG!
> [snapback]2676731[/snapback]​*


yeah i call u ,im thinking how u are going to drag 3 sets of heavyass coils at the airport? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yea i remeber them days at richmond , but their is always mac gregor park off of M.L.K alot of clubs go out there on sunday at around 2:30 pm thats when it gets started. I dont know this sunday everyone will be watchin the super bowl


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

y


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I got it on video if anyone wants to watch it. :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 2 2005, 02:58 PM
> *'Los...Did you get your 3 wheel problem figured out?  I have an idea for a pic that I got from the Chronicle.  Can you put it in 3-wheel and keep it there?  I am thinking a cool perspective...nice background, and make it stereogram.  I been meaning to try it...need some time to take a pic or 2 but working this weekend, unless i say I cant come in.  Hows this weekends weather?
> 
> Beto
> [snapback]2674618[/snapback]​*


Well yes and no.The problem is not fixed but I can still do 3 wheel.The weekend will not work.I work Thur,off Fri,work Sat, Sun and Mon.I got some plans for my suspension in the future.The 3 wheel will elevate higher when i take off the rear shocks.Let me know ahead of time so I can take them off.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2005, 10:00 PM
> *yeah i call u ,im thinking how u are going to drag 3 sets of heavyass coils at the airport? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2676758[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
haha-man u crack me up!!!!!!!!! nah fool i drove to vegas, and im driving back, u know with a vehicle, and no not in the MC eathier!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Feb 2 2005, 10:09 PM
> *yea i remeber them days at richmond , but their is always  mac gregor park off of M.L.K alot of clubs go out there on sunday at around 2:30 pm thats when it gets started. I dont know this sunday everyone will be watchin the super bowl
> [snapback]2676799[/snapback]​*




um yeah...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 2 2005, 10:35 PM
> *Well yes and no.The problem is not fixed but I can still do 3 wheel.The weekend will not work.I work Thur,off Fri,work Sat, Sun and Mon.I got some plans for my suspension in the future.The 3 wheel will elevate higher when i take off the rear shocks.Let me know ahead of time so I can take them off.
> [snapback]2676940[/snapback]​*



Well ok...I have been trying my hand at stereogram images. If you happen to have some Red/Blue 3D glasses at home...check these out and tell if they look 3D or not. Red should be over the left eye.
[attachmentid=101090]

[attachmentid=101092]

If you look closely this is me at work reading the Layitlow forum!! :biggrin: :uh:  
[attachmentid=101091]


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2005, 05:33 PM
> *i can tell
> [snapback]2675424[/snapback]​*



lol it must be them fortune cookies :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MaN!!!!....check out (Impala workz) new ride just came out the shop! :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 3 2005, 01:29 AM
> *MaN!!!!....check out (Impala workz) new ride just came out the shop! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2677397[/snapback]​*


DAMN THAT BITCH IS BAD :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Impala Workz new ride its called "Desert Love"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

damn! page 90 already my lowrider brothers!


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Check out the 3 wheel on this ride!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm still baby 3 wheelin. I'll get there one day!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn, its supposedly going to rain this weekend.you guys still gonna go out? i doubt it will rain.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 3 2005, 01:52 AM
> *damn! page 90 already my lowrider brothers!
> [snapback]2677430[/snapback]​*


wait a week or two it'll be at 200 :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 3 2005, 07:47 AM
> *damn, its supposedly going to rain this weekend.you guys still gonna go out? i doubt it will rain.
> [snapback]2677662[/snapback]​*


I'll be there at 2:30, but cuzz of the SuperBowl, I may be the only one there :tears:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nah you arent the only one not into the Superbowl...I just wanna know the scores at the end of each quarter cause I'm in a pot at work. $5/square...$100/quarter. Aint shiznit but I almost had it last year...I was winning the whole quarter and like in the last 2 mins someone scored, I was no longer winning. :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

only reason i watch ..well i dont watch super bowl just the new commercials :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I would much rather go to Mac Gregor than watch the super bowl 
Super Bowl :thumbsdown: 
Chilling at the park :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 3 2005, 11:02 AM
> *I would much rather go to Mac Gregor than watch the super bowl
> Super Bowl  :thumbsdown:
> Chilling at the park  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2678385[/snapback]​*


hitting them switches at the park BIGTIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 3 2005, 01:21 AM
> *I'm still baby 3 wheelin. I'll get there one day!
> [snapback]2677454[/snapback]​*


ofcourse u get there , i know u into the sport BIGTIME


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

well cool, if there's gonna people there, im definitely going.


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 3 2005, 12:02 PM
> *I would much rather go to Mac Gregor than watch the super bowl
> Super Bowl  :thumbsdown:
> Chilling at the park  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2678385[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just added pics to gallery at www.spokesandjuice.com

check them out.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Feb 2 2005, 11:09 PM
> *yea i remeber them days at richmond , but their is always  mac gregor park off of M.L.K alot of clubs go out there on sunday at around 2:30 pm thats when it gets started. I dont know this sunday everyone will be watchin the super bowl
> [snapback]2676799[/snapback]​*


super bowl!!!!! :twak: :roflmao: :buttkick: NOTTTT>>>>>


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 3 2005, 12:29 AM
> *MaN!!!!....check out (Impala workz) new ride just came out the shop! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2677397[/snapback]​*


    quit hating on me ,and just forget that u ever met me!!!i aint got time for your bullshit!!!!!


----------



## bobbysworld (Feb 2, 2005)

hey beto did you record it last night


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so whos all down 4 da park dis weekend


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2005, 08:11 PM
> *so whos all down 4 da  park dis weekend
> [snapback]2680685[/snapback]​*


yo mero !!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2005, 09:11 PM
> *so whos all down 4 da  park dis weekend
> [snapback]2680685[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2005, 08:24 PM
> *yo mero !!!
> [snapback]2680758[/snapback]​*


alrihgttttttt. lets do it then.. sumone bring a slab with like 7 screens so we can hop and watch da bowl at da same time


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2005, 10:11 PM
> *so whos all down 4 da  park dis weekend
> [snapback]2680685[/snapback]​*



We'll be there! :wave:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ill be down there this weekend. ill be the new guy drivin an 88 baby delta 88.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 3 2005, 06:03 PM
> *     quit hating on me ,and just forget that u ever met me!!!i aint got time for your bullshit!!!!!
> [snapback]2680138[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Rain, Rain Go AWAY!!!!! :biggrin: We need to do a rain dance :cheesy: (a rain go away dance).


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how about a rain go away car dance?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2005, 11:17 PM
> *how about a rain go away car dance?
> [snapback]2680953[/snapback]​*


 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2005, 09:11 PM
> *so whos all down 4 da  park dis weekend
> [snapback]2680685[/snapback]​*





count me in......i'll be at the park


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 3 2005, 10:24 PM
> *:0  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]2680988[/snapback]​*



i agree with u no rain car dance and cold weather car dance.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

hey so what time are u guys planning on going out to mardi gras saturday.....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i wanna go but i cant find directions to the park. wuts the intersection for it? MLK and wut?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2005, 09:11 PM
> *so whos all down 4 da  park dis weekend
> [snapback]2680685[/snapback]​*



count cheapsuits!!!!


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 3 2005, 11:04 PM
> *hey so what time are u guys planning on going out to mardi gras saturday.....
> [snapback]2681104[/snapback]​*



i'm going to vietnam.. :happysad:


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 4 2005, 12:20 AM
> *i wanna go but i cant find directions to the park. wuts the intersection for it? MLK and wut?
> [snapback]2681159[/snapback]​*


MLK and Old Spanish Trail.............


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 3 2005, 09:16 PM
> *Rain, Rain Go AWAY!!!!! :biggrin:  We need to do a rain dance :cheesy: (a rain go away dance).
> [snapback]2680951[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Come on! Start praying, anti-rain dancing or anything to prevent this.
[attachmentid=101792]


NNNNOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that's a lot of rain there.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 4 2005, 07:54 AM
> *Come on!  Start praying, anti-rain dancing or anything to prevent this.
> [attachmentid=101792]
> NNNNOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2682207[/snapback]​*


lwhut up houston??? looks like everybody is going to be watchin the super bowl,will see what happens


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

It's pretty cool that a bunch of us want to show of our rides EVERY SINGLE WEEK. I can't wait for the summer. Looks like Houston is gonna be the place to ride.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

so we still down to even if its gonna rain?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 4 2005, 08:29 AM
> *lwhut up houston??? looks like everybody is going to be watchin the super bowl,will see what happens
> [snapback]2682300[/snapback]​*


only if it rains cats and dogs,(heavy rain),i stay at the house :angry: but i 'be watching real footbol (SOCCER :cheesy: )not handball :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 4 2005, 09:09 AM
> *It's pretty cool that a bunch of us want to show of our rides EVERY SINGLE WEEK. I can't wait for the summer. Looks like Houston is gonna be the place to ride.
> [snapback]2682473[/snapback]​*


H-TOWN,THE PLACE   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 3 2005, 09:57 PM
> *count me in......i'll be at the park
> [snapback]2681087[/snapback]​*


4 sho


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

This car will not be there.....no tags


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

AW come on man, it aint that hard to get that stuff! :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Is everyone cruisin out to Mardi Gras tomorrow, afterall??


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 4 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Is everyone cruisin out to Mardi Gras tomorrow, afterall??
> [snapback]2683935[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: 

I wanna go


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'll be out there all weekend ... rented a beach house ... was just wondering if I should be looking out for the lolo's :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

might not make it out just got admitted to the hosp. hernia surgery


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 4 2005, 08:43 PM
> *might not make it out just got admitted to the hosp. hernia surgery
> [snapback]2685354[/snapback]​*


damn ....John what did you pick up???


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Say Lord Tx did you get my email.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Update:* 

We have had an exciting week!
4 cars are getting ready for our first photo shoots.
Stories are being written.
Models are being prepped.
Waiting on good clear weather.

We will be attending the car show Feb. 20th in Pasadena. We will have a booth at the show, everyone come by and visit, come see what we're cooking up for our premier issue!

Models can come by and turn in their photos to apply, Business owners and entrepreneurs, come by and find out about ad rates, everyone come by and sign up for your subscriptions!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 4 2005, 09:43 PM
> *might not make it out just got admitted to the hosp. hernia surgery
> [snapback]2685354[/snapback]​*


i told you not to pick up that torta. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 4 2005, 11:18 PM
> *Update:
> 
> We have had an exciting week!
> ...


cant wait 2 see the premier issue! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO BOILER,YOU GETTING READY TO BOUNCE TO D-TOWN RIGHT NOW O QUE!WELL IF YOU DO GO HOLA AT ME WHEN YOU BACK. HEY ALSO SEE WHAT KIND OF MOTORS THEY SELL AND FOR HOW MUCH, IF THEY HAVE SACO BLACK MOTOR AT ABOUT $50-$65 THEN GET ME ONE AND ILL GIVE YOU THE FERIA HERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WILL BE AT THE PARK SUNDAY, HOPEFULLY THERE WILL BE A GOOD TURNOUT, THE SUBERBOWL DOESN'T START TILL LATER IN THE DAY, HOPE TO SEE SOME MORE NEW RIDES AT THE PARK. IF U HAVE A LOLO BRING IT OUT N REPRESENT HOUSTON.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WAS THINKING BOUT TAKING MY CADDY TO MARDI GRAS, BUT LAST YEAR I GOT A TICKET FOR HITTING SWITCHES IN GALVESTON. SINCE I AM A POLICE OFFICER I FIGURED I WOULD GET AWAY FROM GETTING A TICKET, BUT I DIDN'T.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 5 2005, 12:44 PM
> *I WAS THINKING BOUT TAKING MY CADDY TO MARDI GRAS, BUT LAST YEAR I GOT A TICKET FOR HITTING SWITCHES IN GALVESTON. SINCE I AM A POLICE OFFICER I FIGURED I WOULD GET AWAY FROM GETTING A TICKET, BUT I DIDN'T.
> [snapback]2687099[/snapback]​*


Who do u think you are "ROBO COP"! :biggrin: J/k


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody headed 2 da park 2 day


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't think I am going today we didn't get back from galveston till like 3:30 this morning so I might just stay home and be lazy today.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2005, 12:47 PM
> *anybody headed 2 da park 2 day
> [snapback]2689313[/snapback]​*


looks like its going to rain :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

humid as hell over here, the garage floor is sweating!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i doubt itll rain. looks like a good day outside. not too cold neither. ill be up there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2005, 12:07 PM
> *cant wait 2 see the premier issue! :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2686713[/snapback]​*


Lets hope 87 Cutty and PROVOK make this "premier issue" a NON-PRIMER issue! :twak: :twak: This is Houston, may be kinda hard............























J/K  

Cant wait to see it


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 5 2005, 12:18 AM
> *Update:
> 
> We have had an exciting week!
> ...



:biggrin: 










http://img190.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img190&image=theone24jq.jpg


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Lets hope 87 Cutty and PROVOK make this "premier issue" a NON-PRIMER issue! :twak:  :twak: This is Houston, may be kinda hard............
> J/K
> 
> ...



We were thinking on putting an under construction section in the mag. so you might see some primer. 
:roflmao: 



Can't wait to do your cover shots.
That lac is gonna look super sweet on a spread!

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 6 2005, 08:42 PM
> *We were thinking on putting an under construction section in the mag. so you might see some primer.
> :roflmao:
> Can't wait to do your cover shots.
> ...


what release date u shooting for??????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Todays weather sucked


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 6 2005, 10:42 PM
> *We were thinking on putting an under construction section in the mag. so you might see some primer.
> :roflmao:
> Can't wait to do your cover shots.
> ...


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 6 2005, 10:45 PM
> *what release date u shooting for??????
> [snapback]2690747[/snapback]​*



Tentatively set for three months from now.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So who going to show on the 20th??? Also the word on the street is that Shorty wants to start the ULA again....what do you think about that HOUSTON?????


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 7 2005, 01:28 AM
> *So who going to show on the 20th??? Also the word on the street is that Shorty wants to start the ULA again....what do you think about that HOUSTON?????
> [snapback]2691177[/snapback]​*


I think it is cool. I think houston should definalty be apart of that. but as far as the park and all of us chilln and having fun should stay the same, cause you know how it gets when you start appointing leaders and rules and crap like that takes all the fun out of it. NO fun... I think but..... um yea!. It is cool how we all talk and chat and everyone gives our advice and thoughts and stuff. Like how spokes and juice website was born we all gave our ideas and worked together.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 6 2005, 11:55 PM
> *I think it is cool. I think houston should definalty be apart of that. but as far as the park and all of us chilln and having fun should stay the same, cause you  know how it gets when you start appointing leaders and rules and crap like that takes all the fun out of it. NO fun... I think  but..... um yea!. It is cool how we all talk and chat and everyone gives our advice and thoughts and stuff. Like how spokes and juice website was born we all gave our ideas and worked together.
> [snapback]2691232[/snapback]​*


Ive been part of the ULA in the past when I was president of Juiced C.C. and i didnt think it was working out so I pulled my club at that time out of the U.L.A. To many details and errors to get into. About two yrs ago some of the clubs from the south side of the H started a Lowrider Council.It was going good but money got involved and no set place for meetings was adown fall and too many people trying to talk over 40 people was a nono...it should have only been two members from each club (pres,v.pres or representive for the club only)that should have been at the meetings  . I asked different clubs to start the Houston Lowrider Council again but before i can go into motion i have to get the ok from my new club to see if they want to be apart of this again. I asked Firme,Houston Stylez,Bonified,True Eminence,Desert Dreams,Latin Kustoms and Hypnotized and all have said yes but...no set deal has came through yet. Hopefully something happens..well atleast on my part cause i love this lowrider thing and anything that would help the Houston Lowrider scene stay alive i'm down to do that...
LORD GOOFY (832) 275 4306


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 7 2005, 02:36 AM
> *Ive been part of the ULA in the past when I was president of Juiced C.C. and i didnt think it was working out so I pulled my club at that time out of the U.L.A. To many details and errors to get into but I dont want no part of a new ULA   About two yrs ago some of the clubs from the south side of the H started a Lowrider Council.It was going good but money got involved and no set place for meetings was adown fall and too many people trying to talk over 40 people was a nono...it should have only been two members from each club (pres,v.pres or representive for the club only)that should have been at the meetings  . I asked different clubs to start the Houston Lowrider Council again but before i can go into motion i have to get the ok from my new club(LATIN CARTEL) to see if they want to be apart of this again since some have different opinions about it. I asked Firme,Houston Stylez,Bonified,True Eminence,Desert Dreams,Latin Kustoms and Hypnotized and all have said yes but...no set deal has came through yet. Hopefully something happens..well atleast on my part cause i love this lowrider thing and anything that would help the Houston Lowrider scene stay alive i'm down to do that...
> LORD GOOFY (832) 275 4306
> Vice Pres. of LATIN CARTEL
> [snapback]2691316[/snapback]​*


I think a organization should be started that will cordinate and protect local clubs for organizing, cruises, partys, bbq's, stuff like that. thats what it should be. cause if we had a org. It would be a benifit for all of us and the sport that we love. We have to protect what we are bringing back to Houston cause the haters will always be testing us.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 7 2005, 01:02 AM
> *I think a organization should be started that will cordinate and protect local clubs for organizing, cruises, partys, bbq's, stuff like that. thats what it should be. cause if we had a org. It would be a benifit for all of us and the sport that we love.  We have to protect what we are bringing back to Houston cause the haters will always be  testing us.
> [snapback]2691354[/snapback]​*


i agree


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Cool...when I picture an organization like that I pisture someone in charge of a legal research dept. Like one where someone is familiar with all the vehicle traffic laws and helps defend or find defense for Lolos isued fines for B.S. stuff by hater cops. I mean thats one thing all lowriders from any club need. I am on the outside looking in, being that my bro is more into this. The closest I ever came was an '87 blazer w/supremes, then another '87 blazer dropped w/centerlines a typhoon blazer body kit and a sound system. Now my truck is factory, not for a lack of desire but for a lack of money.
What kind of stuff do groups like that offer to attract lowrider car clubs to join?
Sorry for being uninformed.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

well,lots of people went 2 the park sunday .... in their regular cars.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

say, 87 cutty when u posting this past sunday pictures?...i just need a new avitar picture :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 7 2005, 12:28 AM
> *So who going to show on the 20th??? Also the word on the street is that Shorty wants to start the ULA again....what do you think about that HOUSTON?????
> [snapback]2691177[/snapback]​*


:cheesy: That's what I suggested! Great idea!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2005, 01:07 PM
> *well,lots of people went 2 the park sunday .... in their regular cars.
> [snapback]2692265[/snapback]​*


mine is still in the works. dont know if id want to do anything since its fwd.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2005, 01:11 PM
> *say, 87 cutty when u posting this past  sunday pictures?...i just need a new avitar picture :biggrin:
> [snapback]2692276[/snapback]​*



I was having problems last night trying to upload them.

Ill try again tonight.

Went undercover in my ford focus! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 7 2005, 11:47 AM
> *:cheesy: That's what I suggested!  Great idea!
> [snapback]2692398[/snapback]​*


 the council is a better idea!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

The council was and is a good idea but it is hard to find a time and place for meetings that works for everyone.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 7 2005, 12:12 PM
> *The council was and is a good idea but it is hard to find a time and place for meetings that works for everyone.
> [snapback]2692505[/snapback]​*


one set place,one set time,two members only from each club...
I dont care what side of town were the meetings take place aslong as there is a spot.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

How about Mac Gregor Park sundays @ 2:00 since most of us are there any ways.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 7 2005, 02:12 PM
> *The council was and is a good idea but it is hard to find a time and place for meetings that works for everyone.
> [snapback]2692505[/snapback]​*


ever consider having informal meetings online?...i'm new to this site, but i think just talking about forming an alliance is a huge step in the right direction.... this forum is the perfect example---where someone had an idea about a new cruising spot and it actually happened.

every major corporation has teleconfrences to cutback on time and money, why not have informal meetings via internet......and when important shit comes up, meet in person.....this could be just to start, eventually move on or if it works, stick wit it.

as far as legal representation- i've gotta badass attorney....i haven't paid for ticket here in houston in 8 years...(pm for phone#)..we all have our connections and resources,....together, everyone wins.......


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

If this is going to happen on line we need a reliable sever not one that crashes every five minutes.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 7 2005, 01:08 PM
> * the council is a better idea!
> [snapback]2692490[/snapback]​*


Either one ... as long as there's some type of organization and unity ... it's all good :thumbsup: .... and everyone stays informed on upcoming events, etc ....


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i was at the park on sunday. i had the 86 white cutlass sedan. not that many people came but it was still cool. had a few people 3-wheelin. one guy was hoppin and one of his battery connections got corroded. hope he gets that fixed asap. hope to see more people in the future.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats the diff between a council and an association. either way im a solo rider. but organization is needed to build a strong foundation.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This past Sunday!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

King of the streets this Sunday, by default?

no challengers?

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

No More Undercover Driving Up to the Park. :biggrin: 

:twak: 

:buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

thanks 4 the pictures 87 cutty, now the question is , where is everybody going 2 be next sunday? ... who's going 2 the show?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 7 2005, 07:03 PM
> *No More Undercover Driving Up to the Park.  :biggrin:
> 
> :twak:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ...right?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2005, 09:10 PM
> *thanks 4 the pictures 87 cutty,  now the question is , where is everybody going 2 be next sunday? ... who's going 2 the show?
> [snapback]2694117[/snapback]​*



Ill be covering the show.
Maybe we can have a bit of a cruise afterwards.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 7 2005, 07:18 PM
> *Ill be covering the show.
> Maybe we can have a bit of a cruise afterwards.
> 
> ...


sounds perfect , hit the show and then cruise the bulevard... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 7 2005, 12:01 PM
> *mine is still in the works. dont know if id want to do anything since its fwd.
> [snapback]2692466[/snapback]​*


what kind of car do u have?,hey its ur style,even if its fwd.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 7 2005, 03:56 PM
> *i was at the park on sunday. i had the 86 white cutlass sedan. not that many people came but it was still cool. had a few people 3-wheelin. one guy was hoppin and one of his battery connections got corroded. hope he gets that fixed asap. hope to see more people in the future.
> [snapback]2693395[/snapback]​*


nice meeting u man,u got a clean white cutty


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 7 2005, 06:17 PM
> *King of the streets this Sunday, by default?
> 
> no challengers?
> ...


homie got the bugs out! :0 , i think he is going 2 be a tough contender..


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2005, 09:26 PM
> *what kind of car do u have?,hey its ur style,even if its fwd.
> [snapback]2694167[/snapback]​*


it's an 88 olds delta 88. it was the 4 door blue one. i hardly talked to anybody. ill be going to the pasadena show next weekend.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 7 2005, 10:18 PM
> *it's an 88 olds delta 88. it was the 4 door blue one. i hardly talked to anybody. ill be going to the pasadena show next weekend.
> [snapback]2694445[/snapback]​*



You can come up and talk to anyone out there. We are all out there to meet people interested in the same thing as we all are, LOWRIDING!

Have you seen the pictures of Texasgold's ride, I think it is an 88 olds also. Go to spokesandjuice.com in the gallery section. His ride is posted in there.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 7 2005, 10:26 PM
> *You can come up and talk to anyone out there. We are all out there to meet people interested in the same thing as we all are, LOWRIDING!
> 
> Have you seen the pictures of Texasgold's ride, I think it is an 88 olds also. Go to spokesandjuice.com in the gallery section. His ride is posted in there.
> ...


i think his is a 98 regency. looks killa. well next time i go out, ill hang out with somebody, need some help with hydro setup. when's that mag comin out?


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2005, 11:07 AM
> *well,lots of people went 2 the park sunday .... in their regular cars.       [snapback]2692265[/snapback]​*


  SORRY VICTOR,,,, I TRY MY BEST TO GET A CAR ROLLIN SOON!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 7 2005, 09:46 PM
> *i think his is a 98 regency. looks killa. well next time i go out, ill hang out with somebody, need some help with hydro setup. when's that mag comin out?
> [snapback]2694600[/snapback]​*


its a 90 Buick Park Ave.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 7 2005, 10:48 PM
> *its a 90 Buick Park Ave.
> [snapback]2694614[/snapback]​*


i went and saw the pics, and was like, " damn, i said regency and its a buick." saw the tail lights. clean ride man. hope to see you at the park one day so we can chat.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 7 2005, 05:56 PM
> *i was at the park on sunday. i had the 86 white cutlass sedan. not that many people came but it was still cool. had a few people 3-wheelin. one guy was hoppin and one of his battery connections got corroded. hope he gets that fixed asap. hope to see more people in the future.
> [snapback]2693395[/snapback]​*


WUZ UP CUZ, SO HAVE YOU GOT THE MOTOR MOUNTS FIXED YET! IF YOU DONT FIND SOME ONE TO DO THE JOB LET ME KNOW ILL SEE IF I CAN HOOK YOU UP.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone know the name of the original owner of that cutlass with the iron maiden murals.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 7 2005, 10:48 PM
> *its a 90 Buick Park Ave.
> [snapback]2694614[/snapback]​*


I was not sure actually what it was, I know something, its clean.
I have been wrong before... once.

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 7 2005, 10:18 PM
> *it's an 88 olds delta 88. it was the 4 door blue one. i hardly talked to anybody. ill be going to the pasadena show next weekend.
> [snapback]2694445[/snapback]​*


LIKE MY HOMEBOY SWITCHES4LIFE SAID, IF THATS THE KIND OF CAR THAT YOU LIKE.THEN DROP SOME FERIA IN IT...AND IF ITS NOT ,THEN DONT SPEND YO MONEY ON THAT CAR AND GET SOMETHING YOU REALLY LIKE.....AND DONT BE SCARED TO TALK WE'RE ALL FAMILY!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 7 2005, 10:15 PM
> *I was not sure actually what it was, I know something, its clean.
> I have been wrong before... once.
> 
> ...


its all good, anything to help the homie out(tru_pimp)...idon't know him but if he needs help with something , well ask away. everyone is here to help


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya i need some help.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2005, 10:38 PM
> *ya i need some help.....
> [snapback]2694750[/snapback]​*


ok...first put the key in the ignition and turn....then the car starts :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2005, 04:40 PM
> *whats the diff between a council and an association. either way im a solo rider. but organization is needed to build a strong foundation.
> [snapback]2693665[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2005, 09:48 PM
> *
> [snapback]2694780[/snapback]​*


 can someone give him answer !


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2005, 01:54 AM
> *WILL THEY HAVE A HOPPING COPETITION OR WHAT!!!!!!!IF SO HT TEAM WILL BE THERE STRONG AND ROLLIN REAL DEEP.......   uffin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2667255[/snapback]​*


SO DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THEY ARE GOING TO HAVE A HOPPING CONTEST AT THE PASADENA CAR SHOW ON THE 20th....LET ME KNOW SOON, A LOWRIDER SHOW NEEDS ACTION AND ACTION IS HOPPING!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2005, 01:18 AM
> *SO DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THEY ARE GOING TO HAVE A HOPPING CONTEST AT THE PASADENA CAR SHOW ON THE 20th....LET ME KNOW SOON, A LOWRIDER SHOW NEEDS ACTION AND ACTION IS HOPPING!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2695157[/snapback]​*


Damn, I think Im gonna be in the valley and I'll miss the show


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2005, 10:48 PM
> *
> [snapback]2694780[/snapback]​*


A council is more of an administrative type of organization and would entail an appointed or select few from each individual car club that would meet to discuss and debate matters. 

An association is a group of people classified together because they meet certain standards of similarity, making it more likely to be an "everyone's invited from all car clubs" type of organization. 

I think the second option, an association, is a better idea, especially since there are probably quite a few solo riders in the Houston area~which is probably due to the lack of exposure to the sport for such a long time. An association invites everyone to be involved to debate and be involved, not just a select few.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

There are a many ways of all of us communicating, We could have confrence calls have hosted meettings via the internet. "netmeeting" I remember how their used to be meetings and stuff like that and everyone was too worried about thier cars getting broken into while they were trying to attend theses mettings. but car club or solorider shops or do it yourselfers "is that a word" :biggrin: It should be something that anyone can feel comfortable as if they were hanging out with da family.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 8 2005, 10:44 AM
> *There are a many ways of all of us communicating, We could have confrence calls have hosted meettings via the internet. "netmeeting" I remember how their used to be meetings and stuff like that and everyone was too worried about thier cars getting broken into while they were trying to attend theses mettings. but car club or solorider shops or do it yourselfers "is that a word"  :biggrin:  It should be something that anyone can feel comfortable as if they were hanging out with da family.
> [snapback]2696103[/snapback]​*


exactly ... and someone mentioned having the meetings on Sunday's when everyone is at the park anyway ... I think it's a good idea ... and you don't have to worry about having your car out of sight ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2005, 10:47 AM
> *exactly ... and someone mentioned having the meetings on Sunday's when everyone is at the park anyway ... I think it's a good idea ... and you don't have to worry about having your car out of sight ...
> [snapback]2696111[/snapback]​*



Thats cool and all but would that then exclude alot of the friends and family that attend for support who arent members of this organization? I go as support for my brother as I dont own a lowrider. My bro is the one that has invested the time, money, blood and sweat. i like it too though. My dad has never supported shit when it comes to lowriders, but I want him to know I got his back. Its cool to see how far he's come from when he first got his car.

Anyway, i would hate to show up and have to be pushed aside when the "official' business is going on. I could be mistaken, but i imagine that would be a necessity for it to function. That would make going to the park less enjoyable, at least for my self, who isnt in a club or anything. Also there could be some wise advice or good opinions that come from people who arent necessarily actively involved. Would people in the clubs even acknowledge these people?

I am new to all of this and I could be totally wrong.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 7 2005, 08:46 PM
> *i think his is a 98 regency. looks killa. well next time i go out, ill hang out with somebody, need some help with hydro setup. when's that mag comin out?
> [snapback]2694600[/snapback]​*


i can help u on the hydro issue


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Thats cool and all but would that then exclude alot of the friends and family that attend for support who arent members of this organization?  I go as support for my brother as I dont own a lowrider.  My bro is the one that has invested the time, money, blood and sweat.  i like it too though.  My dad has never supported shit when it comes to lowriders, but I want him to know I got his back. Its cool to see how far he's come from when he first got his car.
> 
> Anyway, i would hate to show up and have to be pushed aside when the "official' business is going on.  I could be mistaken, but i imagine that would be a necessity for it to function.  That would make going to the park less enjoyable, at least for my self, who isnt in a club or anything.  Also there could be some wise advice or good opinions that come from people who arent necessarily actively involved.  Would people in the clubs even acknowledge these people?
> ...


theses are all valid concerns, like EX214GIRL said in one of her replys-an association would be better than a council cuz it would leave the door open to anyone who wants to join and not discriminate against anyone for not being part of a club.....

maybe set some time aside during a meeting to let anyone voice their concerns or opinions...

i've never been in a car club, and really don't even have a car ready for cruizin.....but like EX214GIRL said, it's all about having the same tastes in cars, the same lifestyles & backgrounds.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2005, 09:13 PM
> *anyone know the name of the original owner of that cutlass with the iron maiden murals.
> [snapback]2694706[/snapback]​*


dont remember his name but, on the 1996 lrm houston show they show his name then second owner robert then my homie alonso bought it from him then I bought it from him,if alonso would keep that car im sure there woulnt be no cutty around :biggrin: but im trying 2 bring back to show status


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2005, 01:10 PM
> *i can help u on the hydro issue
> [snapback]2696406[/snapback]​*


I dont know the issue but i can help to. what ever the issue there are many of us that  can help


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 7 2005, 11:18 PM
> *SO DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THEY ARE GOING TO HAVE A HOPPING CONTEST AT THE PASADENA CAR SHOW ON THE 20th....LET ME KNOW SOON, A LOWRIDER SHOW NEEDS ACTION AND ACTION IS HOPPING!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2695157[/snapback]​*


TRUTH!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ok here is what i think. having a association, or a council is cool, it brings the clubs and the solo riders together. the only problem i see is the political side to it. everybody is cool with it, until somebody doesn't get their way, and then everybody starts choosing sides :uh: ...yall get the picture. been through this tooooo many times. it gets old....but i am open to new ideas..so i guess here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Thats cool and all but would that then exclude alot of the friends and family that attend for support who arent members of this organization?  I go as support for my brother as I dont own a lowrider.  My bro is the one that has invested the time, money, blood and sweat.  i like it too though.  My dad has never supported shit when it comes to lowriders, but I want him to know I got his back. Its cool to see how far he's come from when he first got his car.
> 
> Anyway, i would hate to show up and have to be pushed aside when the "official' business is going on.  I could be mistaken, but i imagine that would be a necessity for it to function.  That would make going to the park less enjoyable, at least for my self, who isnt in a club or anything.  Also there could be some wise advice or good opinions that come from people who arent necessarily actively involved.  Would people in the clubs even acknowledge these people?
> ...


I feel like a ULA may take alot of the fun out of the park on sunday. 
My former club "Aztec Image" was part of the old ULA. I put money into the (old)ULA and didnt seem to get anthing back. It seemed to only benifit Shorty. *I could be wrong *but that is what I gathered from my A.I. members back then. Its a great idea if it works but if only two or three people benefit then it’s not worth being a part of it as a whole. (my 2cents)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2005, 01:55 PM
> *ok here is what i think.  having a association, or a council is cool, it brings the clubs and the solo riders together.  the only problem i see is the political side to it.  everybody is cool with it, until somebody doesn't get their way, and then everybody starts choosing sides :uh: ...yall get the picture.  been through this tooooo many times.  it gets old....but i am open to new ideas..so i guess here we go again :biggrin:
> [snapback]2696631[/snapback]​*


Amen to that, I would also have to agree!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 7 2005, 10:10 PM
> *WUZ UP CUZ, SO HAVE YOU GOT THE MOTOR MOUNTS FIXED YET! IF YOU DONT FIND SOME ONE TO DO THE JOB LET ME KNOW ILL SEE IF I CAN HOOK YOU UP.... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2694693[/snapback]​*


i talked to my pops about it and he said where the screw goes into the engine is messed up. the teeth or wutever they are called are gone. so i dunno what to do.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 8 2005, 12:13 PM
> *theses are all valid concerns, like EX214GIRL said in one of her replys-an association would be better than a council cuz it would leave the door open to anyone who wants to join and not discriminate against anyone for not being part of a club.....
> 
> maybe set some time aside during a meeting to let anyone voice their concerns or opinions...
> ...


Right. That's why I suggested an association ... because it's less formal than a coucil would be ... everyone would be invited to attend meetings and voice concerns, etc. Nobody would be excluded ...

So as not to take away from the park cruises on Sundays, the meetings could be held once or twice a month, maybe every other week ... and since Houston is such a big city, finding a centralized location and time to meet during the week might be difficult ... I would suggest maybe on Friday or Saturday nights so that its convenient for everyone ... and try to find an establishment that would welcome and support having the meetings ...


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I feel like a ULA may take alot of the fun out of the park on sunday.
> My former club "Aztec Image" was part of the old ULA. I put money into the (old)ULA and didnt seem to get anthing back. It seemed to only benifit Shorty. I could be wrong but that is what I observed. Its a great idea if it works but if only two or three people benefit then it’s not worth being a part of it as a whole. (my 2cents)
> [snapback]2696674[/snapback]​*


try to make it an independant association....no affiliations with shops or anything like that.....no single person to have say so over everybody, elect certain people to be the basic decision makers but still have it where everybody has the same amount of voting power.......fuck choosing sides, fuck political bullshit, keep everything fair and square


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 8 2005, 01:35 PM
> *try to make it an independant association....no affiliations with shops or anything like that.....no single person to have say so over everybody, elect certain people to be the basic decision makers but still have it where everybody has the same amount of voting power.......fuck choosing sides, fuck political bullshit, keep everything fair and square
> 
> [snapback]2696881[/snapback]​*


exactly! :thumbsup: Now we're getting somewhere! LOL ... 


_Houston Lowriders Association_ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

sweet.....anywas



<h1> HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEARS FROM CHEAPSUITs!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 8 2005, 02:35 PM
> *try to make it an independant association....no affiliations with shops or anything like that.....no single person to have say so over everybody, elect certain people to be the basic decision makers but still have it where everybody has the same amount of voting power.......fuck choosing sides, fuck political bullshit, keep everything fair and square
> 
> [snapback]2696881[/snapback]​*



I would support such a group forming.
It would require time and effort by alot of people. 

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WHEWWW JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL SURGERY WENT OK JUST SORE AS SHIT....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Good to hear. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2005, 09:23 PM
> *WHEWWW JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL SURGERY WENT OK JUST SORE AS SHIT....
> [snapback]2698680[/snapback]​*


what did you have to get surgery for?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2005, 08:23 PM
> *WHEWWW JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL SURGERY WENT OK JUST SORE AS SHIT....
> [snapback]2698680[/snapback]​*


It's good to have you back homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Notice:* 

Everyone!, We will have a Trunk of the Month section in Spokes and Juice.

Submit or post your setup or a clean setup you've seen.
Email contact information to me ([email protected]) or provok.

We need these quick for the premier issue! submit ASAP!
We will contact you to put a photo shoot together.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2005, 12:17 PM
> *Right.  That's why I suggested an association ... because it's less formal than a coucil would be ... everyone would be invited to attend meetings and voice concerns, etc.  Nobody would be excluded ...
> 
> So as not to take away from the park cruises on Sundays, the meetings could be held once or twice a month, maybe every other week ... and since Houston is such a big city, finding a centralized location and time to meet during the week might be difficult ... I would suggest maybe on Friday or Saturday nights so that its convenient for everyone ... and try to find an establishment that would welcome and support having the meetings ...
> [snapback]2696787[/snapback]​*


Do you have a lowrider? Are you part of a club? Will you help at the events,carwashes,fundraisers,etc...because you talk like you are really interested in the Assocation what can you offer them?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 8 2005, 07:59 PM
> *Notice:
> 
> Everyone!, We will have a Trunk of the Month section in Spokes and Juice.
> ...


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

Yes there will be a hop at the show on the 20th
Details soon

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 8 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Yes there will be a hop at the show on the 20th
> Details soon
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2005, 11:23 AM
> *dont remember his name but, on the 1996 lrm houston show  they show his name then second owner  robert then my homie alonso bought it from him then I bought it from him,if alonso would keep that car im sure there woulnt be no cutty around :biggrin: but im trying 2 bring back to show status
> [snapback]2696464[/snapback]​*



was it a guy named roy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

as far as council vs. association. i think association sounds better. a council sounds like someone proposes an idea to a group of people....and it goes into their hands for "approval", like the city council.....and an association sounds more like a group, that you choose to belong to, that has a voice for the group, i belong to a professional association and it benefits me, in turn i pay yearly dues. i aint really down with following anyones rules, when it comes to something that i enjoy doing, im gonna do it my way. regardless of anyones rules. we should all enjoying ridin, shouldnt get politics involved.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 8 2005, 10:57 PM
> *Yes there will be a hop at the show on the 20th
> Details soon
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: VIVA MEXICO!!!!! :biggrin: LETS GET READY TOOOOOOO TO HOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2005, 02:07 AM
> *Damn, I think Im gonna be in the valley and I'll miss the show
> [snapback]2695387[/snapback]​*


DONT WORRY HOMEBOY I'LL LET YOU KNOW HOW EVERYTHING GOES...THE VALLEY HUH, WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING BACK!!!  :nono: :scrutinize: LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 8 2005, 07:59 PM
> *Notice:
> 
> Everyone!, We will have a Trunk of the Month section in Spokes and Juice.
> ...



my trunk will be ready soon... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 8 2005, 10:57 PM
> *Yes there will be a hop at the show on the 20th
> Details soon
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: VIVA MEXICO!!!!! :biggrin: LETS GET READY TOOOOOOO TO HOP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

98 already!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 8 2005, 10:51 PM
> *98 already!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2699572[/snapback]​*


98 thanx to you.. :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I dont know anyhing about any association,or a council,all I know is that I love to ride my imp. How will this help Lowriders? Like Lonestar said " i aint really down with following anyones rules, when it comes to something that i enjoy doing, im gonna do it my way. regardless of anyones rules. we should all enjoying ridin, shouldnt get politics involved." Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

100 here we GO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

What you think Lord Tx :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 8 2005, 10:58 PM
> *I dont know anyhing about any association,or a council,all I know is that I love to ride my imp. How will this help Lowriders? Like Lonestar said " i aint really down with following anyones rules, when it comes to something that i enjoy doing, im gonna do it my way. regardless of anyones rules. we should all enjoying ridin, shouldnt get politics involved." Just my 2 cents.
> [snapback]2699593[/snapback]​*


I dont know were all this"FOLLOWING RULES" are coming from but, thats not what a lowrider(council,association,alliance,etc..) is about! :angry: its to bring the Lowrider community together as Family. It does not matter if you are a solo rider,a shop owner, or you are in club.its for everyone!To keep inform with each other and support each others fundrasiers,car shows,bbq,etc... Its group were we all can be on the same page with respect,helping a fellow brother out with his lowrider, shops to fix up your ride were to get the best prices in town,etc... Its to bring a city together a UNITY within HOUSTON. No one is better then no one else we are all equal.  I have been part of he old ULA and the SETX Lowrider council both have had there good and bads. Only thing I dont really like is getting $$$ involved ...  
LORD GOOFY aka LORD TX


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

Would meetings to this affair be mandatory?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 9 2005, 01:45 AM
> *Would meetings to this affair be mandatory?
> [snapback]2699747[/snapback]​*


I think for example we should make our assosiation or whatever you want to call it. How it is at the park. You know? I tell my friends and other people who i see that are into cars as i am and i refer them to the park. and if they go and like it then they will continue to go. and make friends. I have a shop and i know how hard it is to keep it alive and provide service to my friends and customers but when you can go to a event and talk to other people and share ideas thats cool. But i know there are some of us that need help building cars and need advice and i know for a fact that i cant go to a well know hydraulics shop and ask how to do something but i would feel better asking the forum or pm people about it and not feel dumb. but definatly more people that are at the park the better. Another idea is mabe we can have a section at the park that has information like some one who can passes out a sunday flyer or in the new magazine that is comming out it can have a section or quotes page that lists topics that we talk about here on the forum. But definatly no money involved. and if there were money to be involved it would have to be a way where each person who gives money will be involved with the purchase not hand over money and dont know where it went, been there.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

everyone is right, fuck rules, fuck politics....i think it would be a good idea to disassociate from all the bullshit and just keep like a social club or something.....marcustoms is right on the money.....to try to make a group to help each other out in anything they need......fuck fundraisers, fuck carwashes, you can do that with your own club.....no money involved....i don't want to be part of a club, i don't like people telling me what to do, where to drive, how to drive.......post up parts suppliers, legal help, shit like that.....any help to keep everyone driving the rides safely and keeping them out of trouble.......i said it before, i'm new to this site and i'm willing to help this shit get going cuz i need help with my ride, and i got a few connections that could help others with their troubles....

shout out to Carlos A Aguirre....that's a cool homie right there.....he called me up this weeked and turned me on to this forum.......i offered to take him to an impala junk yard, and told him how to install power drum brakes on his ride....and i barely met the guy........he offered to come take a look at my impala and give me a few ideas......

if we can get this going on a larger scale i think everyone would benefit.....


----------



## Pancho Villa (Aug 12, 2004)

QUE VIVA MEXICO CABRONES! :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 8 2005, 09:17 PM
> *Do you have a lowrider? Are you part of a club? Will you help at the events,carwashes,fundraisers,etc...because you talk like you are really interested in the Assocation what can you offer them?
> [snapback]2698975[/snapback]​*


I'm not part of any club, and I don't have a lowrider, at the moment ... I'm working on it, though ... :thumbsup: Lowriding has been in my family forever, it's my passion and something that I've always loved ... so yes, I'm very interested in seeing the sport get more established and recognized in Houston ... 

I'd be more than happy to help out with organizing events, etc. I can offer lots of time and effort and even legal assistance to the Association (since I have a career in the legal field). I'd be willing to go to Dallas and talk to the ULA about any concerns or suggestions they might have about having a Houston Chapter of the ULA ...

It sounds to me like a lot of people have gotten burned and are concerned about having the same bullshit happen again ... but at the same time ... they want to "get this thing going on a larger scale" (as stated by houtex64) ... the only way to find out if it will work, is to give it a try ...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 9 2005, 09:46 AM
> *  I'd be willing to go to Dallas and talk to the ULA about any concerns or suggestions they might have about having a Houston Chapter of the ULA ...
> 
> [snapback]2700826[/snapback]​*


 I'm not trying to start any thing but why would it matter what the dallas ula thinks about Houston having an association. It's not like they own the rights to the name ULA,


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 9 2005, 10:14 AM
> *I'm not trying to start any thing but why would it matter what the dallas ula thinks about Houston having an association. It's not like they own the rights to the name ULA,
> [snapback]2700909[/snapback]​*


Actually, I think they do ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

My opinion on the subject is this:

A group like this is formed not to impose rules and regulations on its "members", if any.

The meetings should not be to discuss monetary matters, disciplinary issues, who is in who is out, etc. 

I think the group should be used as a lobby for lowriders in the city council, state and federal govmt. To put a face on a group that is affected by laws and regulations that governing bodies might want to pass.

Also as a liaison to law anforcement agencies. To have a contact point for better understanding between the two.

Thats what I think.

:biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

i doubt they do because the original ULA in Houston was around long before the dallas ula, besides that even if the owned the name ULA then Houston could call it another name no big deal.  As i said before I am not trying to start anything because if Houston Dallas San Antonio and all of Texas came together it would be cool I just don't think we need Dallas' permission to do anything.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 9 2005, 10:24 AM
> *My opinion on the subject is this:
> 
> A group like this is formed not to impose rules and regulations on its "members", if any.
> ...


Exactly. Well written.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 9 2005, 10:27 AM
> *i doubt the do because the original ULA in Houston was around long before the dallas ula, besides that even if the owned the name ULA then Houston sould call it  another name no big deal.    As i said before I am not trying to start anything because if Houston Dallas San Antonio and all of Texas came together it would be cool I just don't think we need Dallas' permission to do anything.
> [snapback]2700947[/snapback]​*


Okay, here's the deal ... I just got off the phone with Joe Ruiz ... ULA is not protected, but they do have the mark in full use and they do have a website, wherein all material is copywritten, as well ... I am a legal assistant in intellectual property for a major law firm, and I know that this more than likely would give them rights to protect the name over anyone else .... but that's besides the point ... it's like Joe said, why go into this with closed minds? why close the doors on our fellow lowriders and neighbors? Why just unite citywide? Why not state wide? or even worldwide? A good example of us needing to maintain communications between us and the Dallas ULA is shows, events, etc...take for instance this car show coming up next month ... a Houston production happening in Dallas! (Magnificos Car Show - Dallas Fair Park - March 20, 2005) That's what it's all about ... becoming global, getting positive exposure, and fun and fair competition, voicing your concerns and suggestions, uniting for the common passion of lowriding!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

i don't agree with contacting the ULA in dallas.....i don't much about ula's but from i do know they are all about rules and politics and everything everyone around here is trying to stay away from....i agree with 87 cutty.......we should make an independant organization........

we all have the same goals here......customizing our rides, and having the freedom to cruize them whereever and when ever we want without getting harrassed........


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so what about them Astros? :dunno:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

they shouldn't have let beltran go....i think beltran just had a shitty agent....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 9 2005, 10:51 AM
> * getting positive exposure
> [snapback]2700999[/snapback]​*


I agree...i think there should be a way of demystifying the lowrider. Make it sound like something more attainable by anyone. Kinda like how we see all those "behind the scenes" videos on chopper builder like Jesse James. I think some documentary behind the scenes footage for Lowriders would be cool. Maybe get some "pimp my ride" alternative like a "juice my ride" contest sponsored by area shops. Let people know that Lowriders arent some unapproachable group of thugs as they are portrayed in movies. Pretty much every movie I've seen puts a not so nice semi-criminal behind the wheel of a juiced ride. I imagine this sport is loved enough that everyone is willing to share it with the masses. Unless the lolo elite plan on trying to keep its a secret. Its like lowrider Public Relations.

my dos centavos :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2005, 09:15 PM
> *was it a guy named roy
> [snapback]2699217[/snapback]​*


roy or ray cervantes yes.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 9 2005, 09:46 AM
> *I'm not part of any club, and I don't have a lowrider, at the moment ... I'm working on it, though ... :thumbsup: Lowriding has been in my family forever, it's my passion and something that I've always loved ... so yes, I'm very interested in seeing the sport get more established and recognized in Houston ...
> 
> I'd be more than happy to help out with organizing events, etc.  I can offer lots of time and effort and even legal assistance to the Association (since I have a career in the legal field).  I'd be willing to go to Dallas and talk to the ULA about any concerns or suggestions they might have about having a Houston Chapter of the ULA ...
> ...



Look like we are starting on the wrong foot again, but thats just my opinion. I don't think you need to be speaking for anybody...i don't think i heard anybody say they wanted to be a chapter of an existing ULA...looks like you are already forming something that some people may not want....just slow it down some thats all  
ps. only opinions and suggestions. don't take to heart


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2005, 10:03 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns: VIVA MEXICO!!!!! :biggrin:          LETS GET READY TOOOOOOO  TO HOP!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2699410[/snapback]​*


DESDE GTO MEXICO< REPRESENTING HOUSTONE!!!!!AT THE HOPPIN PIT WE'R READY, HT TEAM!!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2005, 01:04 PM
> *roy or ray cervantes yes.
> [snapback]2701322[/snapback]​*


This unity is something that we all want. But check this out. Has anyone heard of H.A.I.L. If not HAIL is Houston area Impala Lovers. They are known nation wide and are aprart of A HUGE I mean Huge Impala association. They do have a website and stickers and shirts, and it is a great organization to know. I Have always loved Impalas and Specialize in them to. But im not in HAIL but they are great people to hang out with. For Example If you want to roll with them and hang out you are more than welcome. and dont have to be in the org. But there are some people that want to be members and those people are the ones that pay for the website and making of stickers shirts and organizing cruises and tours. If we are to become a large scale Org lets DO it and all come togethere and make our dreams come true. Another reason why money could be involved is that. I was rolling arround in my car and a cop pulled me over and told me that he liked my rims and stuff to make a story short he gave me his number and told me if i ever need a police escort for the weekend i could pay him. now thats what we would need. If we decided to roll arround houston thats what we would need and be protected. He told me about 100$ bucks but it would be more if I was out more. but it is nice cause if i ever got into some shit he would step in and i wouldnt get fucked by other laws. but any ways we are all building cars or dreaming of getting cars lifted and stuff like that but I have talked to other clubs and friends and if one of their friends needs something the donate it or give it to them. so mabe we can start by getting info on how other orgs run and start from there. 

Sorry for the long ass love letter LOL
:twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 9 2005, 12:22 PM
> *
> Sorry for the long ass love letter LOL
> :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2701420[/snapback]​*


it's ok, needed something new to read about. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

about the ula or council or organization, we just need something that put us lowriders back on h town map , that way all the people that gave up in the past years see that LOWRIDING IN HTOWN STILL ALIVE!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Look like we are starting on the wrong foot again, but thats just my opinion.  I don't think you need to be speaking for anybody...i don't think i heard anybody say they wanted to be a chapter of an existing ULA...looks like you are already forming something that some people may not want....just slow it down some thats all
> ps.  only opinions and suggestions.  don't take to heart
> [snapback]2701341[/snapback]​*


won't take it to heart by any means ... I'm not forming anything ... just making suggestions and forming discussions ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 9 2005, 12:30 PM
> *won't take it to heart by any means ... I'm not forming anything ... just making suggestions and forming discussions ...
> [snapback]2701473[/snapback]​*



and here I was expecting a big ass chapter of a response :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2005, 12:32 PM
> *and here I was expecting a big ass chapter of a response :biggrin:
> [snapback]2701479[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

marcustoms-i pass by your shop at least once a week....my folks live right around the corner from your shop......what are your hours, i'd like to stop by and check it out...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I say with or with out an council ( or what ever you want to call it) lets just keep the park happening.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Let's start the roll call for Mac gregor this sunday. 
Homer Pimpson will be there.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Where yall at Carlos A Aguirre, Liv4Lacs, houtex64, texasgold, h-town team 84 caddy I see you reading but not rsponding.


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm caught up now. :biggrin: But I wont be able to go this Sunday or next.Gotta work :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Feb 9 2005, 01:10 PM
> *I'm caught up now. :biggrin:  But I wont be able to go this Sunday or next.Gotta work  :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2701694[/snapback]​*


Gotta do what you gotta do because no job = no money to work on your car.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 9 2005, 02:03 PM
> *Where yall at Carlos A Aguirre, Liv4Lacs, houtex64, texasgold, h-town team 84 caddy I see you reading but not rsponding.
> [snapback]2701652[/snapback]​*


I had to read all 4 pages. I was behind :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

i'll roll out there to check it out, but i'm somewhat embarrassed to drive my brother's old ford truck----i hate fords, but that's i have til i can save a few g's more to get a 94-96 SS........i think it's going to rain this weekend...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2005, 11:33 PM
> *DONT WORRY HOMEBOY I'LL LET YOU KNOW HOW EVERYTHING GOES...THE VALLEY HUH, WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING BACK!!!   :nono:  :scrutinize: LOL
> [snapback]2699304[/snapback]​*


Inlaws maybe :0 :biggrin:






j/k :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Mac Gregor Park = :thumbsup:

and I just popped the cherry on page 100 fellas!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

And I missed it by one post :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2005, 01:24 PM
> *And I missed it by one post :0
> [snapback]2701776[/snapback]​*


better luck next time! LOL ... 

so what's the scoop on the website in your sig?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 9 2005, 02:26 PM
> *better luck next time!  LOL ...
> 
> so what's the scoop on the website in your sig?
> [snapback]2701782[/snapback]​*


All good things take time  Should be up Soon! :cheesy: 

TheCadiKING.com


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 9 2005, 02:03 PM
> *Where yall at Carlos A Aguirre, Liv4Lacs, houtex64, texasgold, h-town team 84 caddy I see you reading but not rsponding.
> [snapback]2701652[/snapback]​*


IM BACK HOMER, I WALKED OUTSIDE FOR A LOG TIME!!! :biggrin: WELL SO WHOS ALL GOING TO THE PARK? AND WHO IS GOING TO THE SHOW, BECAUSE I THINK SHORTY IS HAVING ONE........IM DOWN FOR WHATEVER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2005, 01:31 PM
> *All good things take time   Should be up Soon! :cheesy:
> 
> TheCadiKING
> [snapback]2701809[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2005, 02:33 PM
> *IM BACK HOMER, I WALKED OUTSIDE FOR A LOG TIME!!! :biggrin: WELL SO WHOS ALL GOING TO THE PARK? AND WHO IS GOING TO THE SHOW, BECAUSE I THINK SHORTY IS HAVING ONE........IM DOWN FOR WHATEVER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2701816[/snapback]​*


Im down for the sun to come out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2005, 01:33 PM
> *IM BACK HOMER, I WALKED OUTSIDE FOR A LOG TIME!!! :biggrin: WELL SO WHOS ALL GOING TO THE PARK? AND WHO IS GOING TO THE SHOW, BECAUSE I THINK SHORTY IS HAVING ONE........IM DOWN FOR WHATEVER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2701816[/snapback]​*


I am ready for the park I haven't beem able to make it the last two weeks due to other things I had to do but I am ready for this sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ula, council, getting too deep on the subject, just jump in the car, and lowride.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2005, 04:56 PM
> *ula, council, getting too deep on the subject, just jump in the car, and lowride.
> [snapback]2702587[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ill be at the park this sunday and at the show later.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 9 2005, 01:46 PM
> *I am ready for the park I haven't beem able to make it the last two weeks due to other things I had to do but I am ready for this sunday. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2701894[/snapback]​*



i too will be heading to the park on sunday..........


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 9 2005, 05:19 PM
> *i too will be heading to the park on sunday..........
> [snapback]2703110[/snapback]​*


You better. :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 9 2005, 12:21 AM
> *I dont know were all this"FOLLOWING RULES" are coming from but, thats not what a lowrider(council,association,alliance,etc..) is about! :angry:  its to bring the Lowrider community together as Family. It does not matter if you are a solo rider,a shop owner, or you are in club.its for everyone!To keep inform with each other and support each others fundrasiers,car shows,bbq,etc... Its group were we all can be on the same page with respect,helping a fellow brother out with his lowrider, shops to fix up your ride were to get the best prices in town,etc... Its to bring a city together a UNITY within HOUSTON. No one is better then no one else we are all equal.    I have been part of he old ULA and the SETX Lowrider council both have had there good and bads. Only thing I dont really like is getting $$$ involved ...
> LORD GOOFY aka LORD TX
> [snapback]2699688[/snapback]​*



hey goofy im with u, anything that will help lowriding in h-town back on the map im down for...its good to have something to get everyone to know everyone whether ur in a car club or a solo rida..... they is always someone that needs help with something for their rides, what better people to ask than ur fellow lowriders......


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2005, 12:09 PM
> *DESDE GTO MEXICO< REPRESENTING HOUSTONE!!!!!AT THE HOPPIN PIT WE'R READY, HT TEAM!!
> [snapback]2701343[/snapback]​*



i'll be at the show watching u guys tear up the hopping......good luck peeps


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree that we need some type of organiztion but it needs to be semi informal with no dictator.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 9 2005, 04:28 PM
> *I agree that we need some type of organiztion but it needs to be semi informal with no dictator.
> [snapback]2703193[/snapback]​*


no matter what houston lowriding is on the rise!!!!!whut up J


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i will be at the park sunday..if it does not rain :angry: 

***ATTENION EVERYONE****
Please lets not have anymore discussion on the Association or Council until something is legit! This is a topic and a matter for those who really understand and know what it is good for! Nothing has been confirmed so please jus chill until it happens! This is not to divied.... its to UNITE!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 9 2005, 07:16 PM
> *no matter what houston lowriding is on the rise!!!!!whut up J
> [snapback]2703688[/snapback]​*


Just waiting for sunday


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 9 2005, 06:46 PM
> *Just waiting for sunday
> [snapback]2703839[/snapback]​*


shit.. i still waitin on nick 2 get me paper 4 da elky


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

so you think it's gonna rain this weekend or will it be like last weekend and turn out great??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 9 2005, 07:24 PM
> *so you think it's gonna rain this weekend or will it be like last weekend and turn out great??
> [snapback]2704000[/snapback]​*


da way dis weather is.. who knos


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 8 2005, 08:46 PM
> *what did you have to get surgery for?
> [snapback]2698787[/snapback]​*


hernia


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man alot of shit happened since i been in the hospital......i missed the whole ula conversation.....even seen a little astro action in there and then ex214 popping cherries dammm pissed i missed that one lol :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 9 2005, 07:55 PM
> *man alot of shit happened since i been in the hospital......i missed the whole ula conversation.....even seen a little astro action in there and then ex214 popping cherries dammm pissed i missed that one lol  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2704167[/snapback]​*


you aint da only one.. i come back and i missed like 5 pages of shit


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

yes, this thread moves quick.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 9 2005, 08:55 PM
> *man alot of shit happened since i been in the hospital......i missed the whole ula conversation.....even seen a little astro action in there and then ex214 popping cherries dammm pissed i missed that one lol  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2704167[/snapback]​*


hahahahaha!!! :roflmao: What's up, dude! I'm glad you're doing alright! Good to have you back! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

glad to be back just sore hopefully be up and about real soon


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I hate to but in but I'm looking for some used 13x7 chrome knockoffs with or without tires.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord billy go to the wheel forum on this site..lot of rims for sale brother


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

I havn't seen to many people from houston in their I need them knd of quick.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who saw ch 26 about tricking out cars?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i just saw it john...u see dat ***** fresh from big tymers..he look like a turtle :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

50% chance of rain for sunday....boo!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 9 2005, 09:35 PM
> *i just saw it john...u see dat ***** fresh from big tymers..he look like a turtle :biggrin:
> [snapback]2704435[/snapback]​*


right


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 9 2005, 01:54 PM
> *marcustoms-i pass by your shop at least once a week....my folks live right around the corner from your shop......what are your hours, i'd like to stop by and check it out...
> [snapback]2701600[/snapback]​*


I am open from 9 to late. LOL so just give me a call when you are planing to stop by. 281 209 9550 281 507 8802 or you can just stop buy whenever.

Marcustoms


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 9 2005, 11:59 AM
> *Let's start the roll call for Mac gregor this sunday.
> Homer Pimpson will be there.
> [snapback]2701632[/snapback]​*


i was thinking about going 2 the shorty's show, BUT I PREFER 2 GO TO THE PARK BECAUSE I HAVE MORE FUN ,IM GETTING ADDICTED 2 HIT THE SWITCH ON SUNDAYS :biggrin: but i will be at the pasadena car show 4 sho..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2005, 09:35 PM
> *i was thinking about going 2 the shorty's show, BUT I PREFER 2 GO TO THE PARK BECAUSE I HAVE MORE FUN ,IM GETTING ADDICTED 2 HIT THE SWITCH ON SUNDAYS :biggrin: but i will be at the pasadena car show 4 sho..
> [snapback]2704642[/snapback]​*


when and were is shortys show at?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look wat i found.. whos ready 2 go 2 monster jam
[attachmentid=105073][attachmentid=105074]


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HEY HOUSTON RIDAZ.....DOES ANYONE HAVE AN AXLE(REAR END)FOR A COUPE DE VILLE CADILLAC....ITS FOR MY CADDY, I CRACKED MINE IN HALF TODAY..ALL THAT HOPPING YA'LL KNOW. :biggrin: WELL IF ANYONE HAS ONE LET ME KNOW REAL SOON,AND HOW MUCH$$....THANKS


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

what happened to all the car clubs in houston?...i don't really keep up with all the shows and all the latest info.....i went to the army for a few years, and i've been back for about 4 years now and i hardly ever see any tight rides.....mostly SUVs on dubs and chuntarros with stickers, mufflers and wings......yo, i went to mambo seafood once and saw a lil 4dr caddy with one of thoses loud ass chino mufflers.....what the fuck.....that shit was stupid.........
i remember back in the nineties shit was all about lowriding, now it's all about big rims and big trucks.....that's cool, but personally i like old school chevys......


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lowriding is coming back homie


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 10 2005, 10:14 AM
> *Lowriding is coming back homie
> [snapback]2706159[/snapback]​*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 10 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Lowriding is coming back homie
> [snapback]2706159[/snapback]​*


THATS TRUE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AS LONG AS WE ALL GET UNITED, LOWRIDIN' WILL GET EVEN STONGER....IT ALL DEPENDES ON US!!!!! HOUSTON


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Feb 9 2005, 08:17 PM
> *I hate to but in but I'm looking for some used 13x7 chrome knockoffs with or without tires.
> [snapback]2704312[/snapback]​*


cheaper and better if u buy new,i got set 13x7 let me know!!832 860-2298


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 10 2005, 10:14 AM
> *Lowriding is coming back homie
> [snapback]2706159[/snapback]​*


It never left.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

never left just taking a little nap


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2005, 03:14 PM
> *never left just taking a little nap
> [snapback]2707453[/snapback]​*


Yes and it is time to wake everyone from their slumber


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hope this weekends weather is like todays......today was wonderful


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

jus saw the news ...rain,rain..fuck! owell


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

oh well every weekend cant be a good one u know


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey everyone my car club (LATIN CARTEL) is having a carwash on March 5th at the Burger King on Garth RD in Baytown... Right down the street from San Jacinto Mall. Hope some of yall come out to support us! more info holla at GOOFY 832 275 4306


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wax too?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Can anyone tell me who owns this car?

Also, how can I get in touch with him?

PM me!

thanks


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP JOHN U FEELING BETTER?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

get them ears clip?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 10 2005, 08:34 PM
> *Hey everyone my car club (LATIN CARTEL) is having a carwash on March 5th at the Burger King on Garth RD in Baytown... Right down the street from San Jacinto Mall. Hope some of yall come out to support us! more info holla at  GOOFY 832 275 4306
> [snapback]2709131[/snapback]​*



drive to baytown for a car wash :ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

YEA I TOOK DIABLO, I SHOULD GET HIM BACK IN THE AFTERNOON


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:angry: drive to support your fellow lowrider brothers! but you wouldnt understand that :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 9 2005, 09:55 PM
> *man alot of shit happened since i been in the hospital......i missed the whole ula conversation.....even seen a little astro action in there and then ex214 popping cherries dammm pissed i missed that one lol  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2704167[/snapback]​*


Just not the same unless you do it your self..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 10 2005, 09:10 PM
> *:angry: drive to support your fellow lowrider brothers!  but you wouldnt understand that :uh:
> [snapback]2709354[/snapback]​*



dont get me started fool


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ha....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

so whos going to Dallas in May ??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 10 2005, 10:49 PM
> *Can anyone tell me who owns this car?
> 
> Also, how can I get in touch with him?
> ...


 That’s Stanley’s car. I had his # in my old phone. I’ll get it for you. He was an old club member of mine, he’s good ppl :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 10 2005, 11:13 PM
> *so whos going to Dallas in May ??
> [snapback]2709376[/snapback]​*


The big "I" will be there.............. :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Cool...Hope by Dallas all of HTown can rep together up there!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 10 2005, 09:03 AM
> *what happened to all the car clubs in houston?...i don't really keep up with all the shows and all the latest info.....i went to the army for a few years, and i've been back for about 4 years now and i hardly ever see any tight rides.....mostly SUVs on dubs and chuntarros with stickers, mufflers and wings......yo, i went to mambo seafood once and saw a lil 4dr caddy with one of thoses loud ass chino mufflers.....what the fuck.....that shit was stupid.........
> i remember back in the nineties shit was all about lowriding, now it's all about big rims and big trucks.....that's cool, but personally i like old school chevys......
> [snapback]2706113[/snapback]​*


h town got contaminated by ricers,big rims,bling bling rappers super stars want 2 be some how, but check it out homie, WE THE LOWRIDERS ARE COMING BACK STRONGER THAN EVER!!     (no offense 2 bling bling now) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

FROM WHAT I BEEN READING, IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE WANTS TO REPRESENT H-TOWN WHEN WE GO OUT OF TOWN FOR THE SHOWS. I WAS THINKING IF WE MADE A LOGO OR SYMBOL THAT COULD REPRESENT OUR CITY. IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE BIG IN SIZE, SOMETHING WE COULD PUT IN OUR BACK WINDOW. THAT WAY WHEN PEOPLE FROM OTHER CITIES SEE US WITH THE SAME STICKER THEY ARE GONNA BE TRIPPEN OUT, THEY GONNA SEE HOW HOUSTON BE REPPEN.THEY GONNA SEE HOW HOUSTON STICKS TOGETHER AS 1 BIG FAMILY.
BY THE WAY ITS ONLY AN IDEA.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

sounds good to me....so u tell that fool about Phantom??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 10 2005, 11:53 PM
> *sounds good to me....so u tell that  fool about Phantom??
> [snapback]2709649[/snapback]​*


YEA I DID, HE CHARGED ME 75


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

a sticker would be tight


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 10 2005, 11:51 PM
> *FROM WHAT I BEEN READING, IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE WANTS TO REPRESENT H-TOWN WHEN WE GO OUT OF TOWN FOR THE SHOWS. I WAS THINKING IF WE MADE A LOGO OR SYMBOL THAT COULD REPRESENT OUR CITY. IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE BIG IN SIZE, SOMETHING WE COULD PUT IN OUR BACK WINDOW. THAT WAY WHEN PEOPLE FROM OTHER CITIES SEE US WITH THE SAME STICKER THEY ARE GONNA BE TRIPPEN OUT, THEY GONNA SEE HOW HOUSTON BE REPPEN.THEY GONNA SEE HOW HOUSTON STICKS TOGETHER AS 1 BIG FAMILY.
> BY THE WAY ITS ONLY AN IDEA.
> [snapback]2709642[/snapback]​*


THAT SOUNDS GOOD HOMEBOY!!!WHO ELSE IS DOWN TO REPRESENT HOUSTON..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

nocaddylikemine holla at me tomorrow so i can take mine to him :thumbsup: 
also a sticker of the astro symbol would be cool or texans :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THAT WAY WHEN THEM BOYS FROM DALLAS N SAN ANTONIO SEE US TOGETHER THERE GONNA BE LIKE DAMM THESE BOYS CAME DEEP!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HT TEAM STICKERS......GOING ONCE, GOING TWICE........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2005, 11:43 PM
> *h town got contaminated by ricers,big rims,bling bling rappers super stars want 2 be some how, but check it out homie, WE THE LOWRIDERS ARE COMING BACK STRONGER THAN EVER!!        (no offense 2 bling bling now) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2709585[/snapback]​*


its not just Houston......... Its a nation wide epidemic :angry:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 10 2005, 09:13 PM
> *so whos going to Dallas in May ??
> [snapback]2709376[/snapback]​*


You can count me there. You showing?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I HATE THOSE DAMM RICE BURNERS, THEY DONT LET ME SLEEP AT NIGHT, SOMETIMES I FEEL LIKE REMOVING THEIR EXHAUST N THROWING IT IN THE DUMPSTER


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 11 2005, 12:14 AM
> *I HATE THOSE DAMM RICE BURNERS, THEY DONT LET ME SLEEP AT NIGHT, SOMETIMES I FEEL LIKE REMOVING THEIR EXHAUST N THROWING IT IN THE DUMPSTER
> [snapback]2709754[/snapback]​*


Fart can Honda's :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

For people that have stainless steel hardlines on there hydros hit me up..im a electro polisher. i can make anything that is stainless look like chrome!! i dont charge much...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 10 2005, 11:04 PM
> *For people that have stainless steel hardlines on there hydros hit me up..im a electro polisher. i can make anything that is stainless look like chrome!! i dont charge much...
> [snapback]2709977[/snapback]​*


ight goofy... i might need 2 hit u up soon on sum stuff 4 my new bike


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: yea me 2 goofy i got some things is works :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

kool fellows!  that what its all about helping a lowrider brother out.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 10 2005, 10:51 PM
> *FROM WHAT I BEEN READING, IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE WANTS TO REPRESENT H-TOWN WHEN WE GO OUT OF TOWN FOR THE SHOWS. I WAS THINKING IF WE MADE A LOGO OR SYMBOL THAT COULD REPRESENT OUR CITY. IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE BIG IN SIZE, SOMETHING WE COULD PUT IN OUR BACK WINDOW. THAT WAY WHEN PEOPLE FROM OTHER CITIES SEE US WITH THE SAME STICKER THEY ARE GONNA BE TRIPPEN OUT, THEY GONNA SEE HOW HOUSTON BE REPPEN.THEY GONNA SEE HOW HOUSTON STICKS TOGETHER AS 1 BIG FAMILY.
> BY THE WAY ITS ONLY AN IDEA.
> [snapback]2709642[/snapback]​*


That sounds like a good idea, but what kind of symbol, how big should it be, where should we place it, and who will produce it.


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Just small cheap stickers would work, right? Like a circle 3" or 4" across. Maybe just an 'H'? A Black 'H' on white background or white 'H' on black? 

Maybe put them on back windows like in the bottom right corner and they could be peeled off without leaving a mark after a couple of days if people are making a trip out of town, so the adhesive wouldnt have to be that good. You could probably get some shit like that done by the 100 or the 1000 for cheap, just find a company that prints t-shirts and stickers, etc. and make sure everybody can agree on one sticker.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WAS THINKING THAT WE COULD USE THE ASTROS THROWBACK LOGO, THE H WITH THE STAR IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I think Apollo Signs on Spencer in Pasadena can make these stickers ... 

http://www.apollosigns.com/Decals/


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Feb 11 2005, 04:55 AM
> *Just small cheap stickers would work, right?  Like a circle 3" or 4" across.  Maybe just an 'H'?  A Black 'H' on white background or white 'H' on black?
> 
> Maybe put them on back windows like in the bottom right corner and they could be peeled off without leaving a mark after a couple of days if people are making a trip out of town, so the adhesive wouldnt have to be that good.  You could probably get some shit like that done by the 100 or the 1000 for cheap, just find a company that prints t-shirts and stickers, etc. and make sure everybody can agree on one sticker.
> [snapback]2710834[/snapback]​*



Or rather than bad adhesive, something more along the lines of a window cling. The astros star sounds cool. Maybe someone here can design it. I'd try but theres too many people on here to try and please and it nevers fails there will be someone to rag on your stuff or say they can do better. Cept they usually all talk no action. You guys looking for 1, 2 or 3 color image? Does apollo do photo realistic printing? looking for more of a logo shape kind of image? All these and other tidbits of info can help in the creation of this decal.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

just trying something. keep posting ideas.


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 11 2005, 10:19 AM
> *I WAS THINKING THAT WE COULD USE THE ASTROS THROWBACK LOGO, THE H WITH THE STAR IN THE BACKGROUND
> [snapback]2711321[/snapback]​*


WHEN YA'LL DECIDE WHAT YA'LL WHANT LET ME KNOW, I'LL GET A REAL GOOD PRICE!!!FOR SURE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 10 2005, 11:04 PM
> *For people that have stainless steel hardlines on there hydros hit me up..im a electro polisher. i can make anything that is stainless look like chrome!! i dont charge much...
> [snapback]2709977[/snapback]​*


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

I used a place called Redline they did our new marcustoms logo that i had drawn up and when i went in there to pick them up they also do ekstensive's logo and other shops and are reasonable. The astro's logo is cool but dont alot of people use it already for other stuff. we need something unique and one of a kind. what do yall think.

Mark


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i think the old school ASTRO SYMBOL WITH THE STAR


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 11 2005, 09:48 AM
> *I think Apollo Signs on Spencer in Pasadena can make these stickers ...
> 
> http://www.apollosigns.com/Decals/
> [snapback]2711392[/snapback]​*


well I got a homeboy that does stickers, if we can decide on a symbol, i'll get the stickers


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 11 2005, 03:28 PM
> *well I got a homeboy that does stickers, if we can decide on a symbol, i'll get the stickers
> [snapback]2712768[/snapback]​*


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

talk about unity!!!keep up the good work houston!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

convertibles sometimes dont have back windows....


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2005, 06:38 PM
> *convertibles sometimes dont have back windows....
> [snapback]2713298[/snapback]​*


bumper??? :dunno:


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

No bumper. :thumbsdown: It looks too tacky


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Alright its the new me :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

what the hell? did you just open another account???? haha, maybe you can put it on the front quarter window since there's no top........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2005, 06:38 PM
> *convertibles sometimes dont have back windows....
> [snapback]2713298[/snapback]​*


And some convertibles are permanent. :scrutinize:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

But every car ( ok most cars ) have a front windshield.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 12 2005, 12:50 AM
> *But every car ( ok most cars ) have a front windshield.
> [snapback]2714564[/snapback]​*


Yeah, but thats for shop stickes, web address's and your state inspection. Oh and registration :biggrin: Sorry to say Im not a fan of stickers..........


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

But what about in the lower right corner.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 12 2005, 12:54 AM
> *But what about in the lower right corner.
> [snapback]2714577[/snapback]​*


Thats for parking garage permits..............LoL :happysad:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Then how about this then there is no doubt where your from


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

These may be kind of corny but ...well...i figure before I can say anything about anyone elses I gotta put out one of my own. Let me know if it sux.

[attachmentid=106237]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 11 2005, 10:57 PM
> *Then how about this then there is no doubt where your from
> [snapback]2714586[/snapback]​*


fuck jason.. ur an asshole......me ,mike,and nick wer just talkin about dat rite now


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 11 2005, 09:36 PM
> *Alright  its the new me :biggrin:
> [snapback]2713885[/snapback]​*


I like! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 11 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Alright  its the new me :biggrin:
> [snapback]2713885[/snapback]​*



So it wouldnt let you just change your name? Cool..well at least its not your full name anymore with social security number :0 and shoe size  

:twak: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Maybe something plain like this


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

here's more


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2005, 06:57 AM
> *So it wouldnt let you just change your name?  Cool..well at least its not your full name anymore with social security number :0  and shoe size
> 
> :twak:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2715088[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 12 2005, 08:28 AM
> *here's more
> 
> 
> ...


i like it , i like it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

how about a sticker of SPOKESANDJUICE WITH HOUSTON ON THE BOTTOM OF IT,SINCE EVERYTHING THETS GOING ON IN HOUSTON IS ON THERE.....EVERYTHING AS IN LOWRIDING!!!! SPOKESANDJUICE .COM HOUSTON TX uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

if ur gonna use rims on the sticker dont use bolt ons


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is a variation on previous idea. 

[attachmentid=106404]


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2005, 01:35 AM
> *fuck jason.. ur an asshole......me ,mike,and nick wer just talkin about dat rite now
> [snapback]2714791[/snapback]​*


You moved too slow chump. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



pimpin hoes,poppin trunk on old folks.....and sum other sic shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2005, 12:31 PM
> *This is a variation on previous idea.
> 
> [attachmentid=106404]
> [snapback]2715469[/snapback]​*


I like this one but what would it look like with the texas outline and a H in the middle.

Mark


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2005, 12:31 PM
> *This is a variation on previous idea.
> 
> [attachmentid=106404]
> [snapback]2715469[/snapback]​*


Flip the Texas right side up.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2005, 11:31 AM
> *This is a variation on previous idea.
> 
> [attachmentid=106404]
> [snapback]2715469[/snapback]​*


I kinda like the first one but yeah flip the texas right side up


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i think it would look good if it had the state of texas and the astros star in the middle with a knockoff cap on it. those look good dualhex.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know if people really want to put stickers on the cars...just my opinion..

however, it would be nice if the houston rides can ride out to out of town shows together...its also safer incase something happens and someone needs emergency straps or a jack or something. cuz i know truck stops charge a 50 bucks per strap!!!!


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

i like the sticker thing but it has to be something small like 3 inches by 3 inches,not a cover banner on a windshied!!just my opinion!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

On the left something more simplistic and on the right, Is that better as a non-bolt on spoke wheel representation?

[attachmentid=106582]


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

thos caps look better!!1


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Alright,alright lets all get together and instead of a sticker, use gold leafing. :biggrin: right on the paint job.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 9 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Gotta do what you gotta do because no job =  no money to work on your car.
> [snapback]2701726[/snapback]​*


I know THAT'S right. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Los, as per our phone call...I wanted to show you what i meant by the skewed variant. I tried flipping the TEXAS but it looked weird to me. Cause I was going for the look of a tire to where as it rotated and TEXAS came to the top it would be right side up. I think that effect would be lost if I flipped the text. Anyway this is the straight tri-blade spinner and skewed tri-blade spinner. I'll try the other one next...am I missing some essential structure to make it recognizeable??

[attachmentid=106639]

Alberto DH02
www.dualhex.com
coming soon


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Man its fuckin raining.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

werd, i dont think the park is happenin tomorrow,i mean today. its gonna rain all day..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 12 2005, 10:48 AM
> *You moved too slow chump.  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> pimpin hoes,poppin trunk on old folks.....and sum other sic shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2715527[/snapback]​*


already.... wat u kno about dat


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Its been raining all friggin day so far...but alas I had to work today so its a double whammy for nixing the park altogether. Hopefully next week will be better and I'll get this data archive crap done so I dont have to come in next weekend too!! If anything I'll have to go in Saturday so I can leave my sunday open.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Rain the past 3 Sundays in a row!

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey everyone!

What do you think of making this an All Texas, All the Time! mag?

I've been getting emails on this subject.

All Texas riders, jump on in and let me know something.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 13 2005, 11:44 AM
> *Hey everyone!
> 
> What do you think of making this an All Texas, All the Time! mag?
> ...


sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 13 2005, 12:44 PM
> *Hey everyone!
> 
> What do you think of making this an All Texas, All the Time! mag?
> ...



Sounds like quite the undertaking. Hechale ganas. Buena Suerta.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

houston based, texas magazine


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Say Los's 64...trying to draw your car on the PC. Heres what I have so far... I am sure we can think of a use for it.  

[attachmentid=106987] [attachmentid=106988]

Its a pretty tedious process and Lorie is doing one too. Mine is black and white and hers has color. I had gotten kinda rusty with Illustrator...I am so use to drawing vectors in Flash.  

Oh yeah did you see my post with the 2 spinners? Is that what you meant?


HOLY CRAP!! The sun has come out over here by where I work!! How about by the park? I guess its still gonna be kinda soggy. Did anyone go after all. Hardly anyone on here...maybe some people braved the rain and still went!1 :biggrin: 

Alberto


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 13 2005, 03:09 PM
> *Say Los's 64...trying to draw your car on the PC.  Heres what I have so far... I am sure we can think of a use for it.
> 
> [attachmentid=106987] [attachmentid=106988]
> ...


That would be a cool logo

Marcustoms


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone go to the benefit today. if so post pics i couldnt make it out


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2005, 09:54 PM
> * I'll try the other one next...am I missing some essential structure to make it recognizeable??
> 
> 
> ...


Well its basically all there. I'll take my spinner over to you later on either tonight, or tommorrow so you can check it out.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 13 2005, 12:44 PM
> *Hey everyone!
> 
> What do you think of making this an All Texas, All the Time! mag?
> ...


 Hell yeah man, shit, go for it.*Dale gas*


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 13 2005, 02:09 PM
> *Say Los's 64...trying to draw your car on the PC.  Heres what I have so far... I am sure we can think of a use for it.
> 
> [attachmentid=106987] [attachmentid=106988]
> ...


Damn das a pretty good drawing, and yes we can find a use for it  . Cant wait to see Lorie's.Yeah I did see those spinners.I'll talk to you more about those later on tonight or tommorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damm rain!!!! :angry: :angry: , oh well,weather clear up 2 late,so many lowlows that wanted 2 go 2 the park,including john with his regal that MOVES WITH HYDRUALIC POWER NOW!!check him out :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

did anyone go afterall????/ supposedly there might be more rain this sunday too.....gsy.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

I went to Shorty's benefit and i went to tha park... kinda sad how u mofo's let water slip your switch finger.. o well, catch a good day next Sunday... Who wants to do a house call with me?? ::: CALLING OUT THA WHITE MC FROM HOUSTON STYLEZ, LETS NOSE 'EM UP, UNLESS YOU SCARED.. BRING IT:::


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

calling out david cool i'm sure either i or one of my other members will let him know but just remember mine is still here so if david cant take the challenge Ill be waiting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: no disrespect john all in fun


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WHO IS (MY 88 CUTLASS) SO I SEE THAT ALL YOU DO IS TALK SHIT..! SO YOUR DOUBLE AND IM SINGLE PUMP! I LIKE HITTING SWITCHES BUT TALKING SHIT AINT ME, SO WE EVER YOU THINK YOUR READY TO HOP LET ME KNOW....I'LL EVEN GIVE YOU THE ADVANTAGE OF HOPPING ON DOUBLE PUMP WHILE I GO SINGLE LET ME KNOW SOON.... WHERE N WHEN?!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So whos going to show Sunday??? Im ready to show..but it mite rain again jus saw the news :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hypnotized represented today!


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

<~~~ SINGLE PUMP


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

By the way, my hopper, is also my daily and only car, with a V-8, no re-enforcements, lets see how long it stays intacked


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This is all I got out of my camera today.

Scenes of the Houston skyline as my son and I ride to the park.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry here they are.

This is all I got out of my camera today.

Scenes of the Houston skyline as my son and I ride to the park.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

there was no shit talking here just fun no hard feelings between me and john


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 13 2005, 11:14 PM
> *Sorry here they are.
> 
> This is all I got out of my camera today.
> ...



What part of town you coming from?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so was the benefit today or next sunday??? i lose track of days :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2005, 10:50 PM
> *so was the benefit today or next sunday??? i lose track of days  :happysad:
> [snapback]2721993[/snapback]​*


it was today..who knows if they still had it though


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is why I had the text upside down...and really I cant figure out how to make the text follow the path using the tops of the letters or inside the path circle instead of outside. any ideas PROVOK or anyone else familiar with graphics?

[attachmentid=107500]

Please help :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2005, 01:33 AM
> *This is why I had the text upside down...and really  I cant figure out how to make the text follow the path using the tops of the letters or inside the path circle instead of outside.  any ideas PROVOK or anyone else familiar with graphics?
> 
> [attachmentid=107500]
> ...



That looks tight homie, but how bout slowing it down a bit so we can actually read it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 14 2005, 01:47 AM
> *That looks tight homie, but how bout slowing it down a bit so we can actually read it.
> *



My bad...My computer, is actually kinda old so you guys that have faster ones must see it going super fast. Let me know if this is a little better.
:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=107550]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2005, 12:36 AM
> *What part of town you coming from?
> [snapback]2721915[/snapback]​*



West,

Cypress, TX


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2005, 07:02 AM
> *My bad...My computer, is actually kinda old so you guys that have faster ones must see it going super fast.  Let me know if this is a little better.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Much better. My eyesight was starting to give out on me with the last one.


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 9 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Okay, here's the deal ... I just got off the phone with Joe Ruiz ... ULA is not protected, but they do have the mark in full use and they do have a website, wherein all material is copywritten, as well ... I am a legal assistant in intellectual property for a major law firm, and I know that this more than likely would give them rights to protect the name over anyone else .... but that's besides the point ... it's like Joe said, why go into this with closed minds?  why close the doors on our fellow lowriders and neighbors?  Why just unite citywide?  Why not state wide?  or even worldwide?  A good example of us needing to maintain communications between us and the Dallas ULA is shows, events, etc...take for instance this car show coming up next month ... a Houston production happening in Dallas! (Magnificos Car Show - Dallas Fair Park - March 20, 2005) That's what it's all about ... becoming global, getting positive exposure, and fun and fair competition, voicing your concerns and suggestions, uniting for the common passion of lowriding!
> [snapback]2700999[/snapback]​*



Ya know I was flippin through these pages and just had to comment on this. This is a great idea in expanding ULA and Lowriding worldwide, but in reality Houston and San Antonio SUCK at participating and helping each other. What you guys think is teamwork is a fraction of what goes on in the Valley, Dallas, LA & Chicago. It hurts me to say this but Houston has NO Clue of working and supporting each others events. As far as starting an association or separating it into a council it's work and everthing takes money & participation and if you don't like handling responsibility then don't start one. Yeah everyone may get together and have fun on sundays call it Mickey's Mouses group club or whatever but when you organize it and have meetings and have to work to make it a bigger, Don't go crying "Goofy" about it's political and money this and money that. If you can't handle it don't start it! Why not model it after another successful organization? 

TXJustice05


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 14 2005, 10:48 AM
> * Yeah everyone may get together and have fun on sundays call it Mickey's Mouses group club or whatever
> 
> TXJustice05
> [snapback]2723063[/snapback]​*



no need to start hating or talking shit on this topic....keep it clean


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 14 2005, 11:48 AM
> *Ya know I was flippin through these pages and just had to comment on this. This is a great idea in expanding ULA and Lowriding worldwide, but in reality Houston and San Antonio SUCK at participating and helping each other. What you guys think is teamwork is a fraction of what goes on in the Valley, Dallas, LA & Chicago. It hurts me to say this but Houston has NO Clue of working and supporting each others events. As far as starting an association or separating it into a council it's work and everthing takes money & participation and if you don't like handling responsibility then don't start one. Yeah everyone may get together and have fun on sundays call it Mickey's Mouses group club or whatever but when you organize it and have meetings and have to work to make it a bigger, Don't go crying "Goofy" about it's political and money this and money that. If you can't handle it don't start it! Why not model it after another successful organization?
> 
> TXJustice05
> [snapback]2723063[/snapback]​*


first of all, the majority of us on this forum want to steer away from the ula.....not saying we're against it, but that's not what i (we) want at the moment......we're just trying to bring everyone on this site together whether it's just communicating here online or at the park(which i haven't gone yet, but will soon)....if our "mickey mouse" club doesn't evolve into anything bigger, then oh well, we're just trying to have fun and trying to help each other out.....EVERYONE- please correct me if i'm wrong!!!!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

If you can't handle it don't start it! Why not model it after another successful organization? 

TXJustice05
[snapback]2723063[/snapback]​[/quote]

what organization are you referring to/representing??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 14 2005, 10:48 AM
> * but in reality Houston and San Antonio SUCK at participating and helping each other. What you guys think is teamwork is a fraction of what goes on in the Valley, Dallas, LA & Chicago.
> TXJustice05
> [snapback]2723063[/snapback]​*



What events exactly are you talking about that Houston and San Antonio demonstrated a lack of effort and teamwork in to you? Also, I dont know about SanAn but H-town has people from all of those positive cities you mentioned. Maybe there is just more going on to participate IN at those places. 
Thats what we are trying to do. I dont even have a low, but I go to support my brother cause he's the only one in the familia that does it. He dont let that stop him though. Who knows maybe eventually I will have one too. I'd like to but dont have the $$$. Being that I am weird though...mine would look all metaled out like the one Marilyn Manson is driving in the video for Tainted Love.
So I try helping in other ways.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

yo Dualhex02, where did this guy come from, WTF!!!!it's his first reply to the topic and he starts out talking shit.......hell of a first impression!!!!........


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 12:32 PM
> *yo Dualhex02, where did this guy come from, WTF!!!!it's his first reply to the topic and he starts out talking shit.......hell of a first impression!!!!........
> [snapback]2723219[/snapback]​*


That is a good question mabe a friend of x214girl not many posts.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 12:55 PM
> *That is a good question mabe a friend of x214girl not many posts.
> [snapback]2723333[/snapback]​*


Im just saw that he quoted z214girl not meaning in a bad way.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

that was kinda fucked up how he just popped outta nowhere and pretty much insulted everybody on here......then he just took off!!!!!!

one thing that he pointed out is that we should model ourselves after another successful organization------FUCK THAT!!!!!!!!!......why would i (we) want to be like anybody else..........we clearly stated that we don't want to be like everyone else and deal with rules and politics............maybe the guy didn't understand what we're trying to do here.....


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 12:56 PM
> *Im just saw that he quoted z214girl not meaning in  a bad way.
> [snapback]2723336[/snapback]​*


yeah, maybe....did she say she works at a law firm.....texasjustice05?????
there's definitely a connection there!!!! :0 LOL


----------



## indialoca63 (Feb 9, 2005)

Wuz up everyone! I'm new to the site, but it tripped me out to see Richmond on the board! I have been reading all the latest post, and I think that you all have a good cause......Keep it real :biggrin:


----------



## indialoca63 (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 12:07 PM
> *yeah, maybe....did she say she works at a law firm.....texasjustice05?????
> there's definitely a connection there!!!! :0  LOL
> 
> [snapback]2723377[/snapback]​*


 Yeah, Texas and Justice just don't mix!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 14 2005, 09:48 AM
> *Ya know I was flippin through these pages and just had to comment on this. This is a great idea in expanding ULA and Lowriding worldwide, but in reality Houston and San Antonio SUCK at participating and helping each other. What you guys think is teamwork is a fraction of what goes on in the Valley, Dallas, LA & Chicago. It hurts me to say this but Houston has NO Clue of working and supporting each others events. As far as starting an association or separating it into a council it's work and everthing takes money & participation and if you don't like handling responsibility then don't start one. Yeah everyone may get together and have fun on sundays call it Mickey's Mouses group club or whatever but when you organize it and have meetings and have to work to make it a bigger, Don't go crying "Goofy" about it's political and money this and money that. If you can't handle it don't start it! Why not model it after another successful organization?
> 
> TXJustice05
> [snapback]2723063[/snapback]​*


YOU ARE WRONG HOMIE!!!....how in hell u are going 2 call us mickey's group when u said that u haven't go to the park!!, i suggest 4 u 2 go on any sunday besides the carshow next week and and see yourself.and what kind of paper fake permit u got, so u can call ur self txjustice?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indialoca63_@Feb 14 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Wuz up everyone! I'm new to the site, but it tripped me out to see Richmond on the board! I have been reading all the latest post, and I think that you all have a good cause......Keep it real :biggrin:
> [snapback]2723395[/snapback]​*


welcome indialoca63, i'm new here too, i just stumbled upon this site a few weeks ago, and now i'm hooked.........there's a great community here and i've learned a lot in these few weeks!!!!!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indialoca63_@Feb 14 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Yeah, Texas and Justice just don't mix!!!!!!
> [snapback]2723402[/snapback]​*


that is kinda ironic :dunno:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

isn't texasjustice the name of a tv show???WTF??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

down in texas justice is an electric chair...oh wait..is it lethal injection? bah whatever execution is big in TX :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 11:23 AM
> *isn't texasjustice the name of a tv show???WTF??
> [snapback]2723430[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tx justice just dont know WTF is going on here


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

did anyone go to the park on sunday???i wanted to go, but my old ford truck broke down twice last week........
Found
On
Road
Dead

Literally!!!


----------



## indialoca63 (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 12:20 PM
> *welcome indialoca63, i'm new here too, i just stumbled upon this site a few weeks ago, and now i'm hooked.........there's a great community here and i've learned a lot in these few weeks!!!!!
> [snapback]2723415[/snapback]​*



Thanks, I'm on the way to getting hooked too!!! I am hoping to learn a few things too!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2005, 01:26 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: tx justice just dont know WTF is going on here
> [snapback]2723444[/snapback]​*


i'd like to know what his true intentions were.....to piss us off, to insult us,.....WTF?
i'm trying to stick around hoping he'll show up, but i think i'm gonna break for lunch...............


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what the heck kind of car this is or if anyone has seenor heard of it before? I want mine evil looking like that. Well minus the "Goth Thug" in the grille.

http://mansonfr.com/dl.php?id=tainted


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2005, 12:26 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: tx justice just dont know WTF is going on here
> [snapback]2723444[/snapback]​*


Boiler Don't worry about what this chump says he sounds like some one with a Napoleonic complex trying to act BIG.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Tx justice is here NOW!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Tx justice is here NOW!!
> [snapback]2723631[/snapback]​*


What you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

DAMN.. Lost him (or her) :angry:
I looked at the bottom of the screen where the users are listed, I seen txjustice then I replied then like the 9 names down there turned into like 2.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

what up lo's......when are you gonna come thru???


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 02:16 PM
> *Tx justice is here NOW!!
> [snapback]2723631[/snapback]​*


did he come back?...i'm gonna send him a PM!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 01:18 PM
> *what up lo's......when are you gonna come thru???
> [snapback]2723638[/snapback]​*


I was workin this last Sat. What you doin around this time?Besides posting? :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 02:21 PM
> *I was workin this last Sat. What you doin around this time?Besides posting? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2723650[/snapback]​*


i'm at work M-F 8-5......weekends are better...i know you work on the weekends so whenever you get some time off come thru and we'll check out that junkyard, i'm needing some prices on a few things too....

i just sent txjustice a PM....hopefully he'll come back....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Marcustoms I'll be over there tommorrow 10:00 am sharp.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 01:27 PM
> *i'm at work M-F 8-5......weekends are better...i know you work on the weekends so whenever you get some time off come thru and we'll check out that junkyard, i'm needing some prices on a few things too....
> 
> i just sent txjustice a PM....hopefully he'll come back....
> [snapback]2723664[/snapback]​*


I worked Fri Sat Sun. I'm off Mon(today) Tue Wed. I work Thu Fri Sat, then I will be off on Sun Mon Tue, and so on and so forth.Three on and three off.  I will be off on Sat not this weekend but next week. :cheesy: I REALLY want to see those Impalas.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 02:33 PM
> *I worked Fri Sat Sun. I'm off Mon(today) Tue Wed. I work Thu Fri Sat, then I will be off on Sun Mon Tue, and so on and so forth.Three on and three off.  I will be off on Sat not this weekend but next week. :cheesy: I REALLY want to see those Impalas.
> [snapback]2723699[/snapback]​*


i'm off next monday, so if you wanna go, we can roll....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Dualhex I'll be over there tonight.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 01:36 PM
> *i'm off next monday, so if you wanna go, we can roll....
> [snapback]2723722[/snapback]​*


Hell yeah I'm down for that :cheesy:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Dualhex I'll be over there tonight.
> [snapback]2723729[/snapback]​*



Cool...i have something for you. I got the 11x14 poster I ordered from Walmart. The quality leaves much to be desired and I am a little disappointed in the packaging and treatment. Also theoretically that camera at 8MP should take great pics at 11x14 and even a bit bigger with good quality but this image lacks quality. i guess I gotta take them in RAW mode rather than as JPG but then instead of 100 pictures on a 512MB card I can get only 24 pictures!! Good thing I have 4 cards. At 8x10 on a laser printer in B&W it looked really good though.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Cool...i have something for you.  I got the 11x14 poster I ordered from Walmart.  The quality leaves much to be desired and I am a little disappointed in the packaging and treatment.  Also theoretically that camera at 8MP should take great pics at 11x14 and even a bit bigger with good quality but this image lacks quality.  i guess I gotta take them in RAW mode rather than as JPG but then instead of 100 pictures on a 512MB card I can get only 24 pictures!! Good thing I have 4 cards.  At 8x10 on a laser printer in B&W it looked really good though.
> [snapback]2723954[/snapback]​*


sounds like you know a lot about this computer shit....i tried to upload a picture to my avatar that i took with my camera....it wouldn't go through cuz the picture was too big, what do i do to make it smaller????


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you think this would make a good background for a pic? Dualhex02


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I just got the new LRM. IT fuckin sucks.theres 3 pages dedicated to the lows in Houston from the "Los Magnificos" car show last year.I take that back its 2 pages the first is a page of the rap stage with a big picture (almost full page) of Kanye West.There is a total of 15 pictures including cars bikes models hoppers and dancers.I know there were more cars there than "outer limits" "rollin malo".I could have sworn to have seen some Clean ass G-bodies there and some fuckin bad ass impalas there. Does anyone here have the new issue of LRM?
At least they got Shorty when he flipped his truck over. :thumbsup: thats one good thing .Cant think of too many more though


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 04:19 PM
> *I just got the new LRM. IT fuckin sucks.theres 3 pages dedicated to the lows in Houston from the  "Los Magnificos" car show last year.I take that back its 2 pages the first is a page of the rap stage with a big picture (almost full page) of Kanye West.There is a total of 15 pictures including cars bikes models hoppers and dancers.I know there were more cars there than "outer limits" "rollin malo".I could have sworn to have seen some Clean ass G-bodies there and some fuckin bad ass impalas there. Does anyone here have the new issue of LRM?
> At least they got Shorty when he flipped his truck over. :thumbsup: thats one good thing .Cant think of too many more though
> [snapback]2724205[/snapback]​*


hey los who did your setup?....your ride looks clean, is your frame reinforced?....what all do you have in it?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Go to the chat room


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 14 2005, 03:47 PM
> *Go to the chat room
> [snapback]2724309[/snapback]​*


?? :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

under off topic. on top is a tread about a chat room. click in there and click on the link


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

come on theere's only two of us in there right now


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2005, 01:35 PM
> *Can anyone tell me what the heck kind of car this is or if anyone has seenor heard of it before?  I want mine evil looking like that.  Well minus the "Goth Thug" in the grille.
> 
> http://mansonfr.com/dl.php?id=tainted
> [snapback]2723487[/snapback]​*


It looks like a 67-69 lincolin Nice ride though Different


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

...
click here


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 04:51 PM
> *It looks like a 67-69 lincolin Nice ride though Different
> [snapback]2724334[/snapback]​*


Marcustoms--what are your hours on the weekends?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

I am there from 9 to about 10 on fridays mabe later and saturdays i am there from 9 to about 12 and sundays i am there but the doors and gates are closed

mark


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Ya click on the link and let's chat


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 03:47 PM
> *hey los who did your setup?....your ride looks clean, is your frame reinforced?....what all do you have in it?
> [snapback]2724306[/snapback]​*


Ok its kinda long but here it goes.Shorty did myFour pump, eight battery rack,and the trunk floor.I bought my pumps (2) from my homeboy, Victor,I took the interior to Conrad from Sun God Kustoms,I painted my car.My 350 motor is from Precise Motors,My 350 tranny is from Comp Sales which is an "Exner". I got 4 accumulators to my Hydraulic setup.My frame is NOT reinforced in the least.And im ready for my frame off rebuild.Kinda funny huh?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

txjustice is on line....i sent him a pm earlier, i'm here til about 4:30 so hopefully we'll get to ask him a few things....


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 04:57 PM
> *Ok its kinda long but here it goes.Shorty did myFour pump, eight battery rack,and the trunk floor.I bought my pumps (2) from my homeboy, Victor,I took the interior to Conrad from Sun God Kustoms,I painted my car.My 350 motor is from Precise Motors,My 350 tranny is from Comp Sales which is an "Exner". I got 4 accumulators to my Hydraulic setup.My frame is NOT reinforced in the least.And im ready for my frame off rebuild.Kinda funny huh?
> [snapback]2724374[/snapback]​*


shorty is my homeboy's uncle....did you ever see that jeep wrangler in his shop with the bigass daytons and switches.....i bought it from him a year or two ago and just sold it in december......

that guy from sun god....he ripped off my homeboy a few years ago........i've been over there once or twice, he's gotta nice set up..........

sounds like your ride is ready for the Red Carpet!!!!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

WELCOME BACK TXJUSTICE....you really pissed off a lot of people


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WB txjustice we got questions


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

OH OH :0


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

whats up los hows work


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 04:08 PM
> *whats up los hows work
> [snapback]2724442[/snapback]​*


I'm off today.FINALLY!!


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

WHERE U FROM TXJUSTICE? WHATS UP ALL THAT YAPPIN OUT YA MOUTH, BRING IT TO THA PARK AND LET THA CARS DO THA TALKIN! :twak:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

los what do you think of showing these guys how i do the a arms and rearends like that one you were talking about.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no sense in ruining hte topic over someones opinion. thats how all the topics on this site go to shit.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 05:12 PM
> *no sense in ruining hte topic over someones opinion. thats how all the topics on this site go to shit.
> [snapback]2724462[/snapback]​*


i don't think any one of us ruined it or is going to ruin it.....the opinions were made by someone who doesn't have a clue about what each one of us is trying to do....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 05:07 PM
> *WB txjustice we got questions
> [snapback]2724439[/snapback]​*


I THINK HIS SCARED!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *no sense in ruining hte topic over someones opinion. thats how all the topics on this site go to shit.
> [snapback]2724462[/snapback]​*


... and everyone is entitled to their own opinon


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 02:41 PM
> *sounds like you know a lot about this computer shit....i tried to upload a picture to my avatar that i took with my camera....it wouldn't go through cuz the picture was too big, what do i do to make it smaller????
> [snapback]2724015[/snapback]​*


Well you are gonna need a photo editing program. Basically the max size is 100 x 100 pixels for the avatar. So you'll want your image shrunken down enough so that you get the part of the whole picture you want to fit into that space. OR crop the picture with a 1 to 1 ratio. Meaning for every 1 pixel horizontally you get 1 pixel vertically, so when you click and drag your crop tool, when you have 100 pixels one way it automatically has the sam amount the other way. Also that doesnt have to be 100x100 as long as the proportions are right. So when you "save as", "save for web" or "export" your .jpg or .gif you can THEN resize it to 100 x 100 pixels. Getting it to that size is the key.

attach the pic and I'll do it for you if you cant.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

"REGULATORS, ...MOUNT UP" :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

A COUPLE OF BOILERS CARS!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 14 2005, 05:16 PM
> *... and everyone is entitled to their own opinon
> [snapback]2724489[/snapback]​*


not when his opinion is insulting us......"mickey's mouses club"????WTF is that all about


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm back guys & gals sorry for any incovienience if ya'll had to take later lunches and bitch about me in the progress of swallowing your food. I don't mean to start any drama but I have and can only say that I was voicing my opinion from what I have read. Ya'll say you wanna have fun and not be organized then thats not an organized group, am I representing an association or club for anyone? NO, I ride solo and have been to MASON, McGREGOR, MEMORIAL IN THE DAYS AND SO FORTH. I can only remember what cruising was like because it's not the same anymore. Hopefully you guys will get it right and prove me wrong, but I'm voicing my opinion. As far as the SanAnto and Houston stuff I seen everyone talking shit boycott this and that and then be the first in line at a show, theres no backup there. Brothers, backing each other up and supporting each other! Just like my blood brothers we get mad at each other, I'm upset and disappointed with you! My lowriding brothers! I see it everywhere I go support, teamwork raza working together. I don't see it here, I see people talkin shit, clownin when you turn around... Think about it and tell me it aint true.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Do you think this would make a good background for a pic? Dualhex02
> [snapback]2724116[/snapback]​*


 apic for what? a shirt? to trace as a logo? a desktop wallpaper?

Say Los Lories color version is coming much better than mine... I know the shade of green is off but we can alter all that as the image hasnt been flattened.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

BOILER AND THE CREW GETTING DOWN!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 05:19 PM
> *not when his opinion is insulting us......"mickey's mouses club"????WTF is that all about
> [snapback]2724508[/snapback]​*


Boiler is cool! Yepper


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 12:07 PM
> *yeah, maybe....did she say she works at a law firm.....texasjustice05?????
> there's definitely a connection there!!!! :0  LOL
> 
> [snapback]2723377[/snapback]​*


sorry guys ... I don't know who texasjustice05 is ... :nono:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Who are you that we have to prove something to?


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

CHECK OUT THE SPRINGS BOILER PUT ON THE MC TO HOP THIS WEEKEND FOR THA SHOW! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

damn hes gone again


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

weather looks good today.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Phuket. let's just prove him wrong.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 04:10 PM
> *los  what do you think of showing these guys how i do the a arms and rearends like that one you were talking about.
> [snapback]2724450[/snapback]​*


hel yeah those are some bad ass mofos


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

In the past couple of months I have met a lot of new people that lowride and to me that's a good start.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

REPLACING THE REAR AXLE ON THA CADDY!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BOILER IS GOING TO FLY WITH THOSE SPRINGS.....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I need to get juiced soon.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Check this out marcustoms


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 03:51 PM
> *It looks like a 67-69 lincolin Nice ride though Different
> [snapback]2724334[/snapback]​*


Is that a hard car to find and if found, does it have a hefty price tag? I think a big ship like that looks cool and you can obviously juice it up as it is in that video.
:biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

this guy.....WTF, we're trying to have a discussion and you leave....WTF......Los is right, who are you that we have to prove ourselves to......lowriding is not the same???no shit......it's no longer about wearing hairnets, and chucks and dickies and shit like that......it's the freedom to express yourself through your ride, not trying to dress like everyone else or have your ride looking like everyone else.....you want to talk about supporting your bloodbrothers.....check it out, what you just did isn't support, it's the reason why lowriding ain't the same, criticism.....you come here and critisize us and you don't even know us, and then you just leave.......WTF...........and you wonder why we talk behind your back, who's mickey mousing around now homie????


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

hey bonafide you goin to Boilers today?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 04:30 PM
> *this guy.....WTF, we're trying to have a discussion and you leave....WTF......Los is right, who are you that we have to prove ourselves to......lowriding is not the same???no shit......it's no longer about wearing hairnets, and chucks and dickies and shit like that......it's the freedom to express yourself through your ride, not trying to dress like everyone else or have your ride looking like everyone else.....you want to talk about supporting your bloodbrothers.....check it out, what you just did isn't support, it's the reason why lowriding ain't the same, criticism.....you come here and critisize us and you don't even know us, and then you just leave.......WTF...........and you wonder why we talk behind your back, who's mickey mousing around now homie????
> [snapback]2724584[/snapback]​*



Its kinda hard to talk anything but behind someones back, when they dont stick around long enough to receive the criticism they dish out. Yeah I like different, thats why I would want a ride like the one from that video I was talking about.. Yeah its been done but its not like you see it at every street corner.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 04:32 PM
> *hey bonafide you goin to Boilers today?
> [snapback]2724590[/snapback]​*


YEAH IN ABOUT AN HOUR, I GOT TO PUT MY A ARMS ON AND FIX MY BRAKES, MY DAMN BRAKES WENT OUT YESTERDAY AND I HIT A CAR, BUT NOTHING REALLY HAPPENED!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: EX214GIRL, cad123, TXjustice05, HOMER PIMPSON, Los's64, Dualhex02, houtex64, h-town team 84 caddy, bonafidecc4life, PROVOK, Marcustoms


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

Right here Homie I'm reading all your input!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

and all those people you are referring to that are talking shit to each other and clowning each other, that ain't us.....you don't see that here....at least i haven't in the short time that i've been checking this forum out........those are other pendejos from other states...not us....not to houston peeps


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Stick around buddy


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

where do you get off talking all that shit about Houston lows and talk about not backing each other up. What are you doing then?Since you been around for such a long time witnessing Mason and those other places you wrote about.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 05:29 PM
> *Check this out marcustoms
> [snapback]2724579[/snapback]​*


I have the same picture. i can use that if you do your frame.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2005, 05:30 PM
> *Is that a hard car to find and if found, does it have a hefty price tag?  I think a big ship like that looks cool and you can obviously juice it up as it is in that video.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2724581[/snapback]​*


 I know where one is and if you want it is is yours if it is still there. They look bad ass one like 22 or 13's


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 04:40 PM
> *I have the same picture. i can use that if you do your frame.
> [snapback]2724637[/snapback]​*


I just got it earlier today I figured you already had it, just checking.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 05:43 PM
> *I just got it earlier today I figured you already had it, just checking.
> [snapback]2724660[/snapback]​*


right with ya bro. Thanks


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Where you at TxJustice?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

check out some of our other discussions about the houston custom car scene......it's all gone to big trucks with big rims and rice burners with loud mufflers.......plus we got the police trying to hold us down........you talk about how houston can't come together and support each other----what do you think this site is all about........all these homies came together and started mcgregor park......that right there is raza unida........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 04:42 PM
> *I know where one is and if you want it is is yours if it is still there. They look bad ass one like 22 or 13's
> [snapback]2724647[/snapback]​*


Awesome...whatcha think LOS a ship like that look cool? Look at the link to the video I posted earlier for Tainted Love by marilyn manson.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn we gonna reach page 150 just trying to reach this guy.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 14 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Right here Homie I'm reading all your input!
> [snapback]2724604[/snapback]​*


texasjustice ,put a real name to your screen name cause everybody on this topic know each other some how!!!!be straight up instead of talking trash behind a computer!!!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

i gotta go homies....don't let txinjustice hold us down.....keep it real fellas....peace


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

in order to understand this topic i had to read it from front to back once i was done i felt at home you cant just drop in in the middle of the topic.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Los'S64 Q VOLE CARLOS >>> HEY HOMEBOY HAVE YOU HEARD WHAT WE DID YESTERDAY.......WE CLOWNED THE SHIT OUT OF SO AIR BAGGED TRUCKS TRYING TO SCRAPE ON US.... THATS WHEN BETO LOST HIS BRAKES AND HIT A CAR, IT WAS "CARS GONE WILD" HOPPING ON 75TH.....DONT SCRAPE ON US.. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2005, 04:45 PM
> *Awesome...whatcha think LOS a ship like that look cool?  Look at the link to the video I posted earlier for Tainted Love by marilyn manson.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2724676[/snapback]​*


Hell yaeh thats a nice LOW. I already seen the vid.I'm trying to think of some evil patterns right now.


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

You know, I like the fishnet and Khakis thing even though I've never worn any of that stuff if that is what your idea of cruising was hairnets and Khakis is that how you spell it. Anyway your right U don't have anything to prove to me, but just so you know I creep and travel with many of you so I've seen the DRAMA on a first hand basis. I'm gonna leave this topic alone for now because I don't wanna ruin it for you guys I'll see you guys at the park and at the meeting...

TXJustice05


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WORKS IN PROGRESS...

Mine B&W
[attachmentid=107835]


Wife's in COLOR


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 14 2005, 04:47 PM
> *Los'S64 Q VOLE CARLOS >>> HEY HOMEBOY HAVE YOU HEARD WHAT WE DID YESTERDAY.......WE CLOWNED THE SHIT OUT OF SO AIR BAGGED TRUCKS TRYING TO SCRAPE ON US.... THATS WHEN BETO LOST HIS BRAKES AND HIT A CAR, IT WAS "CARS GONE WILD" HOPPING ON 75TH.....DONT SCRAPE ON US.. :twak:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2724700[/snapback]​*


I hope he landed ON TOP of those damn trucks tryin to scrape.LOL :cheesy: 
you goin to Boiler's today too?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 14 2005, 04:48 PM
> *You know, I like the fishnet and Khakis thing even though I've never worn any of that stuff if that is what your idea of cruising was hairnets and Khakis is that how you spell it. Anyway your right U don't have anything to prove to me, but just so you know I creep and travel with many of you so I've seen the DRAMA on a first hand basis. I'm gonna leave this topic alone for now because I don't wanna ruin it for you guys I'll see you guys at the park and at the meeting...
> 
> TXJustice05
> [snapback]2724705[/snapback]​*


what drama ? and you cant leave YET. Dont be a COWARD and leave without first explaining the reason for all your shit talking.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Let's just squash that shit and get back to what we've been trying to do. The park has been a good spot and I've seen a lot of clean cars out there. Let's just keep it going and see what happens.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

time to punch clock...see you guys laterz


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2005, 04:49 PM
> *WORKS IN PROGRESS...
> 
> Mine B&W
> ...


DAMN lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 14 2005, 04:52 PM
> *Let's just squash that shit and get back to what we've been trying to do. The park has been a good spot and I've seen a lot of clean cars out there. Let's just keep it going and see what happens.
> [snapback]2724725[/snapback]​*


I just want to know where he's comin from with all that crap.We can squash it when he decides to stick around and explain himslef.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 14 2005, 03:02 PM
> *shorty is my homeboy's uncle....did you ever see that jeep wrangler in his shop with the bigass daytons and switches.....i bought it from him a year or two ago and just sold it in december......
> 
> that guy from sun god....he ripped off my homeboy a few years ago........i've been over there once or twice, he's gotta nice set up..........
> ...


a houtex64 u aint the only one conrad rip off,the list is pretty long,i thought i had got over it but i heard he was clownin about the shit he did!!!! conrad is a snake and if u play we snake u will get bit!!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 14 2005, 05:00 PM
> *a houtex64 u aint the only one conrad rip off,the list is pretty long,i thought i had got over it but i heard he was clownin about the shit he did!!!! conrad is a snake and if u play we snake u will get bit!!!!
> [snapback]2724760[/snapback]​*


I got my story too. My interior started at 850.00 then it ended up at 1450.00 with the rear arm rests not stitched to match the door panels.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

It's phuked up what txjustice posted but don't let it be too personal. He doesn't know any of us personally so he was just stating what he knows. I think all of us Houston Ridaz are going in the right direction. The lowriding scene is way different then it was backe in the 90s. Hopefully we can make it the way it was.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I understand but if he dont know the full story he should keep his mouth shut. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

too much drama and too much thought..its not that hard to just jump in the car and lowride. i think the park is a good thing, just hope someone doesnt fuck it up


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

this is what happens when u dont reinforce your rear axle!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 05:11 PM
> *too much drama and too much thought..its not that hard to just jump in the car and lowride. i think the park is a good thing,  just hope someone doesnt fuck it up
> [snapback]2724818[/snapback]​*


Yeah me too.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

If it wasn't for work I would be at the park every single Sunday


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 14 2005, 05:14 PM
> *this is what happens when u dont reinforce your rear axle!
> [snapback]2724832[/snapback]​*


Is it just me or is that a chrome axle?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 14 2005, 05:14 PM
> *If it wasn't for work I would be at the park every single Sunday
> [snapback]2724835[/snapback]​*


Can I hear an AMEN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 06:15 PM
> *Is it just me or is that a chrome axle?
> [snapback]2724840[/snapback]​*


YEAH IT CROME BUT IT'S NOT GOOD ANY MORE.. :angry:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 14 2005, 05:17 PM
> *YEAH IT CROME BUT IT'S NOT GOOD ANY MORE.. :angry:
> [snapback]2724854[/snapback]​*


Damn too bad I hope you reinforce the new one really well.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

So, what, you goin to Boilers today?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 14 2005, 04:14 PM
> *If it wasn't for work I would be at the park every single Sunday
> [snapback]2724835[/snapback]​*



you telling me!!! my last day off was on mlk....and the day off before that was before thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'll be leaving pretty soon.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 05:21 PM
> *you telling me!!! my last day off was on mlk....and the day off before that was before thanksgiving!!!
> [snapback]2724881[/snapback]​*


where you work at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so any of u hoppers have some coils for sale???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 04:22 PM
> *where you work at?
> [snapback]2724892[/snapback]​*



i go to school at ben taub and i work at methodist hosp.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

2 wheel motion without hydros, my homeboy was drunk and high and went over a rock and then he got out with the taho still in drive and locked his self out and all he could do is watch his truck rear wheels spin! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 05:25 PM
> *i go to school at ben taub  and i work at methodist hosp.
> [snapback]2724915[/snapback]​*


busy busy busy huh?


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 05:24 PM
> *so any of u hoppers have some coils for sale???
> [snapback]2724900[/snapback]​*


i got these for sale, i dont know if u want to hop or not!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 14 2005, 04:28 PM
> *i got these for sale, i dont know if u want to hop or not!
> [snapback]2724947[/snapback]​*



need something with about 5 turns....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I'LL GIVE YOU $50 FOR THOSE SPRINGS....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 04:28 PM
> *busy busy busy huh?
> [snapback]2724940[/snapback]​*


yup but come march im taking 11 days straight to lift my ride :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 14 2005, 05:25 PM
> *2 wheel motion without hydros, my homeboy was drunk and high and went over a rock and then he got out with the taho still in drive and locked his self out and all he could do is watch his truck rear wheels spin! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2724916[/snapback]​*


What the hell? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 05:30 PM
> *yup but come march im taking 11 days straight to lift my ride  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2724966[/snapback]​*


hmm during spring break? maybe


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Going to Boiler's see yall later


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 06:24 PM
> *so any of u hoppers have some coils for sale???
> [snapback]2724900[/snapback]​*


I'LL LOOK AROUND LATER I THINK I MIGHT HAVE SOME , I THINK I HAVE SOME THAT ARE ALREADY BROKE IN.... THEY ARE PERFECT TO HOP...WHAT DO YOU NEED THEM FOR...


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 14 2005, 05:33 PM
> *Going to Boiler's see yall later
> [snapback]2724998[/snapback]​*


he is not there right now, he is workin on eclipse! :uh: we invited him over here at tonys, we put my meat on his grill :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

boilers art work!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 14 2005, 05:38 PM
> * we put my meat on his grill :biggrin:
> [snapback]2725030[/snapback]​*


LOL that dont sound right . 
:roflmao:









j/k


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LONE STAR, WHAT DO YOU NEED THEM COILS OR SPRINGS FOR? WHAT TYPE OF CAR?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 14 2005, 04:37 PM
> *I'LL LOOK AROUND LATER I THINK I MIGHT HAVE SOME , I THINK I HAVE SOME THAT ARE ALREADY BROKE IN.... THEY ARE PERFECT TO HOP...WHAT DO YOU NEED THEM FOR...
> [snapback]2725027[/snapback]​*


no hopping, just need them in the front of my 64...stock springs wont work. im running accumulators so i just need a spring.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 03:51 PM
> *It looks like a 67-69 lincolin Nice ride though Different
> [snapback]2724334[/snapback]​*



Hey those 60s lincolns have rear suicide doors. Thats awesome!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 06:51 PM
> *no hopping, just need them in the front of my 64...stock springs wont work. im running accumulators so i just need a spring.
> [snapback]2725138[/snapback]​*


I'LL HAVE SOME BY MONDAY, THEY ARE GOOD FOR AN IMPALA...I'LL LET THEM GO FOR $70....IF INTRESTED LET ME KNOW AND I'LL TRY TO GET A PIC FOR YOU ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 14 2005, 05:28 PM
> *I'LL HAVE SOME BY MONDAY, THEY ARE GOOD FOR AN IMPALA...I'LL LET THEM GO FOR $70....IF INTRESTED LET ME KNOW AND I'LL TRY TO GET A PIC FOR YOU ....
> [snapback]2725355[/snapback]​*


im interested, how many turns and what ton rating?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 07:36 PM
> *im interested, how many turns and what ton rating?
> [snapback]2725391[/snapback]​*


I THINK THEY HAVE 61/2 TURNS AMD 41/2 TONS THEY WILL BE PERFECT FOR YOU RIDE.... I USE TO HAVE THEM ON MY CADDY BUT I HAVE SOME OTHER ONES NOW, I'LL TAKE A PIC OF THEM LATER AND POST IT ..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn 4 1/2 tons is kind of stiff...im looking more for some 2 1/2 or 2 ton....


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

THIS IS FOR U BOILER!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
KING OF THE STREETS!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 14 2005, 08:00 PM
> *THIS IS FOR U BOILER!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> KING OF THE STREETS!!!!!!
> [snapback]2726033[/snapback]​*


hey guey!!!!! that looks like a damm pig man!!!thats it, im starting to run again!!!by the way nice pictures man , u just forgot 2 take pictures of my bathroom :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 04:42 PM
> *I know where one is and if you want it is is yours if it is still there. They look bad ass one like 22 or 13's
> [snapback]2724647[/snapback]​*



Ok I want it. A gift from you to me.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 14 2005, 03:47 PM
> *Los'S64 Q VOLE CARLOS >>> HEY HOMEBOY HAVE YOU HEARD WHAT WE DID YESTERDAY.......WE CLOWNED THE SHIT OUT OF SO AIR BAGGED TRUCKS TRYING TO SCRAPE ON US.... THATS WHEN BETO LOST HIS BRAKES AND HIT A CAR, IT WAS "CARS GONE WILD" HOPPING ON 75TH.....DONT SCRAPE ON US.. :twak:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2724700[/snapback]​*


actually those trucks were trying 2 hop on airbags, the results =tony's caddy about 35 2 40 inches,jonh's regal from hypnotized about 30 inches,beto's mc did the scraping and fast moves..then those air equiped trucks hopped about 1/2 inch and loud ass compressors :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2005, 04:24 PM
> *so any of u hoppers have some coils for sale???
> [snapback]2724900[/snapback]​*


well, los have some that i let him borrow i dont know if he still wants them but they are 3 tons with about 6 turns,im sure los will get something else 4 hopping


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2005, 09:15 PM
> *hey guey!!!!! that looks like a damm pig man!!!thats it, im starting to run again!!!by the way nice pictures man , u just forgot 2 take pictures of my bathroom :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726158[/snapback]​*


HAHAHA, ILL GET YOUR BATHROOM IF U WANT ME TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2005, 10:32 PM
> *actually those trucks were trying 2 hop on airbags, the results =tony's caddy about 35 2 40 inches,jonh's regal from hypnotized about 30 inches,beto's mc did the scraping and fast moves..then those air equiped  trucks hopped about 1/2 inch and loud ass compressors :roflmao:
> [snapback]2726255[/snapback]​*


YEAH HOMEBOY WE DID THEM BOY WRONG, BUT HEY THEY STARTED IT AND WE FINISHED IT ON THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD!!!!! uffin: :buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 14 2005, 10:38 PM
> *HAHAHA, ILL GET YOUR BATHROOM IF U WANT ME TOO! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726328[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

txjustafag..im online now so express what you got to say punk!


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2005, 09:32 PM
> *actually those trucks were trying 2 hop on airbags, the results =tony's caddy about 35 2 40 inches,jonh's regal from hypnotized about 30 inches,beto's mc did the scraping and fast moves..then those air equiped  trucks hopped about 1/2 inch and loud ass compressors :roflmao:
> [snapback]2726255[/snapback]​*


DAMN TRUCKS DROPPING THERE TRAILER HITCHES TO THE CEMENT--I WAS MAKING THEM EAT THAT TITANIUM--AND PUT THEM TO SHAME!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 14 2005, 10:01 PM
> *txjustafag..im online now so express what you got to say punk!
> [snapback]2726446[/snapback]​*


* CRIPPLE FIGHT!!!!!*



J/K :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 14 2005, 09:48 AM
> *Ya know I was flippin through these pages and just had to comment on this. This is a great idea in expanding ULA and Lowriding worldwide, but in reality Houston and San Antonio SUCK at participating and helping each other. What you guys think is teamwork is a fraction of what goes on in the Valley, Dallas, LA & Chicago. It hurts me to say this but Houston has NO Clue of working and supporting each others events. As far as starting an association or separating it into a council it's work and everthing takes money & participation and if you don't like handling responsibility then don't start one. Yeah everyone may get together and have fun on sundays call it Mickey's Mouses group club or whatever but when you organize it and have meetings and have to work to make it a bigger, Don't go crying "Goofy" about it's political and money this and money that. If you can't handle it don't start it! Why not model it after another successful organization?
> 
> TXJustice05
> [snapback]2723063[/snapback]​*


What do you know about running a council or association?? Crying???? I seen the downfall of both
groups and it has to do with $....better yet give me a call if you have a better way to help Htown out since you made so many friends up in here today :uh: 832 275 4306 LORD GOOFY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 14 2005, 11:05 PM
> *What do you know about running a council or association?? Crying???? I seen the downfall of a both
> groups and it has to do with $....better yet give me a call if you have a better way to help Htown out since you made so many friends up in here today  :uh:  832 275 4306 LORD GOOFY
> [snapback]2726467[/snapback]​*


GOOFY DID HE CALL YOU YET!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 14 2005, 09:09 PM
> *GOOFY DID HE CALL YOU YET!!!!!!!! :dunno:
> [snapback]2726490[/snapback]​*


nope!!!! lot talk for a undercover screenname punk!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: HOMER PIMPSON, Lord TX, latinkustoms4ever, Dualhex02, bonafidecc4life, h-town team 84 caddy, TXjustice05, 87 Cutty, switches4life


I see alot of online waiting for your response txranger, I mean txjustice so why don't you tell us your real name. :scrutinize:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

i kno who it is its the choppaholix :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

ANY BODY KNOW IF THAT CADDY FROM NEW ERA GOING TO HOP AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND, :dunno: , CAUSE MY BOY TONY WILL BE THERE WAITING FOR HIM, IF HE THINKS HIS CADDY WILL GET UP, MAYBE IT WILL MAYBE IT WONT, BUT I THINK HE HAS HAD ENOUGH TIME TO BRING IT OUT AGAIN! :wave:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Feb 14 2005, 10:16 PM
> *i kno who it is its the choppaholix  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726522[/snapback]​*


No I doubt they know how to use a computer. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BOILER ARE YOU DOWN TO DO SOME HOUSE CALLS TO BREAK THIS COILS IN...IF SO FIND OUT WHERE THE CADDY FROM NEW ERA STAYS, AND CALL UP THE THE CREW WITH THE CAMCORDERS.....WHOS DOWN... :wave: uffin:


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

What will that accomplish? Nothing, just knowing that someone you hang with has a different opinion. Anyway sorry to keep you guys waiting but I think I'm gonna leave this alone, atleast for now! I didn't name names because everyone knows who they are. Maybe if you guys put this kind of effort into a bigger positive thing something might get accomplished!

TXjustice05


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

What's up darkness I see you reading.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

ALOT OF PEEPS THINKS IT A SHORT DUDE THAT HOPS TRUCKS (TXJUSTICE)


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 14 2005, 09:22 PM
> *What will that accomplish? Nothing, just knowing that someone you hang with has a different opinion. Anyway sorry to keep you guys waiting but I think I'm gonna leave this alone, atleast for now! I didn't name names because everyone knows who they are. Maybe if you guys put this kind of effort into a bigger positive thing something might get accomplished!
> 
> TXjustice05
> [snapback]2726552[/snapback]​*


all this shit you started on here and now you want to crawfish...... :angry: why the fuck u even open your mouth!!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 14 2005, 10:22 PM
> *What will that accomplish? Nothing, just knowing that someone you hang with has a different opinion. Anyway sorry to keep you guys waiting but I think I'm gonna leave this alone, atleast for now! I didn't name names because everyone knows who they are. Maybe if you guys put this kind of effort into a bigger positive thing something might get accomplished!
> 
> TXjustice05
> [snapback]2726552[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 
Quit hiding behind a screen name. 
It's ok to have your own opinion but at least be man enough to express it as your self.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 14 2005, 09:25 PM
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> Quit hiding behind a screen name.
> It's ok to have your own opinion but at least be man enough to express it as your self.
> [snapback]2726565[/snapback]​*


you damn skippy J! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 14 2005, 09:22 PM
> *What's up darkness I see you reading.
> [snapback]2726554[/snapback]​*


yea im readin all dis bullshit


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 14 2005, 10:23 PM
> *ALOT OF PEEPS THINKS IT A SHORT DUDE THAT HOPS TRUCKS (TXJUSTICE)
> [snapback]2726558[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:    
I have no idea what you are talking about 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2005, 10:26 PM
> *yea im readin all dis bullshit
> [snapback]2726572[/snapback]​*


What you talkin bout willis?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up peeps, so is everyone going to the park on sunday or gonna go to the car show at pasadena flea market?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 14 2005, 10:28 PM
> *whats up peeps, so is everyone going to the park on sunday or gonna go to the car show at pasadena flea market?
> [snapback]2726585[/snapback]​*


I'll be at the park.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 14 2005, 09:27 PM
> *What you talkin bout willis?
> [snapback]2726578[/snapback]​*


shit .. i dunno.. i think im high off of bondo dust


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

yall just need to put this behind yall.....yall already found out how it is, know just let it go


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So who is representing this weekend at the show or checking it out? I will be there. i hope to see H-town representing..i would like to talk to alot of yall up there about some issues...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 14 2005, 09:29 PM
> *I'll be at the park.
> [snapback]2726588[/snapback]​*


il show just 2 get a my 1st trophy 4 da year
it dont matta 2 me


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2005, 10:30 PM
> *shit .. i dunno.. i think im high off of bondo dust
> [snapback]2726592[/snapback]​*


shit that would make two of us, and then u wanted to burn a shirt a try to kill us......lol


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 14 2005, 10:28 PM
> *whats up peeps, so is everyone going to the park on sunday or gonna go to the car show at pasadena flea market?
> [snapback]2726585[/snapback]​*


BONAFIDE AND HT TEAM WILL BE AT THE SHOW AS LONG AS THERE A HOPPING CONTEST!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 14 2005, 09:30 PM
> *yall just need to put this behind yall.....yall already found out how it is, know just let it go
> [snapback]2726594[/snapback]​*


i dont think its him Frito....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 14 2005, 09:32 PM
> *shit that would make two of us, and then u wanted to burn a shirt a try to kill us......lol
> [snapback]2726604[/snapback]​*


shit i like burning stuff.... u kno me..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 14 2005, 10:32 PM
> *i dont its him Frito....
> [snapback]2726614[/snapback]​*


yea i feel you....but we are all grown men, no need to take it back to 5th grade...let it be over and back to lowriding


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 14 2005, 10:31 PM
> *So who is representing this weekend at the show or checking it out? I will be there. i hope to see H-town representing..i would like to talk to alot of yall up there about some issues...
> [snapback]2726598[/snapback]​*


well ill probably go by the show to check it out and to talk to u and see whats up on whats going on, and goofy i told my guys about the car wash and we will go by to show support, and i think we will have our's on march 13....but i let everyone kno later on ifs a set thing


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 14 2005, 09:34 PM
> *yea i feel you....but where all grown men, no need to take it back to 5th grade...let it be over and back to lowriding
> [snapback]2726627[/snapback]​*


true homie..but he disrespected H-town..and The Ridaz are going to defend there Kingdom! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HEY I NEED MORE INFO ABOUT THE SHOW IN PASADENA.....WELL NOW I KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE HOPPING COMP THERE!!! IS THERE ANY CASH PRICES$$$$$$HOW MUCH, BELIVE ME IF THERE HOPPING GOING ON THERE WILL BE ALOT OF PEOPLE!!!! HOW WILL THEY JUDGE THE HOP? uffin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 14 2005, 10:36 PM
> *true homie..but he disrespected H-town..and The Ridaz are going to defend there Kingdom! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726640[/snapback]​*


 :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 14 2005, 09:36 PM
> *well ill probably go by the show to check it out and to talk to u and see whats up on whats going on, and goofy i told my guys about the car wash and we will go by to show support, and i think we will have our's on march 13....but i let everyone kno later on ifs a set thing
> [snapback]2726639[/snapback]​*


Thats what its all about Magic....support but some think different becauses its all the way in Baytown :uh: Like its a 3hr trip?? I will show my support at yours no matter what side of town its at..it all about support homie!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 14 2005, 10:40 PM
> *Thats what is all about Magic....support but some think different becauses its all the way in Baytown :uh:  Like its a 3hr trip?? I will show my support at yours no matter what side of town its at..it all about support homie!
> [snapback]2726672[/snapback]​*


im tha same way bro, ill go where ever, makes no difference to me...


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Dualhex02

Those lincolins come factory like that. I would love to get my hands on one and lift it or bag it 22 or 13's that car was fuck'n tight i wonder who built it.


That is some shit i would build. lol and drive


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 11:15 PM
> *Dualhex02
> 
> Those lincolins come factory like that. I would love to get my hands on one and lift it or bag it 22 or 13's that car was fuck'n tight i wonder who built it.
> ...


How are those cars on parts and availability? I think it would be really cool....just need to know if it looks liek that car might go soon and how much it is. The condition? I need to see if I can get the money? Maybe do a couple of projects or something.
:biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 15 2005, 12:23 AM
> *How are those cars on parts and availability?  I think it would be really cool....just need to know if it looks liek that car might go soon and how much it is.  The condition?  I need to see if I can get the money?  Maybe do a couple of projects or something.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726981[/snapback]​*


It depends if the whole car is there if it was bad yes it would be hard to find parts but you can find them it just takes help but the car is complete the last time i saw it and i think im not sure but the guy wanted 3 to 600 for the car.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 14 2005, 11:30 PM
> *It depends if the whole car is there if it was bad yes it would be hard to find parts but you can find them it just takes help but the car is complete the last time i saw it and i think im not sure but the guy wanted 3 to 600 for the car.
> [snapback]2727028[/snapback]​*


Lincoln Info

What kind of car do Trinity and the other two pick up Neo in under the bridge when it is raining at the beginning of the Matrix? It's the black car where they remove the probe from Neo. [It's a Lincoln Continental from the 60's. The topless version was the one JFK was assassinated in.]

1965 Lincoln Continental hardtop 

Classic Lincoln's in Movies
1965 Continental 'The Matrix' 
1963 Continental 'Inspector Gadget' 
1967 Continental 'Mod Squad' 

Classic Lincoln's in Music Videos 

1967 Continental Convertible 'Always on Time'/Ja Rule 
1969 Continental 'Tainted Love'/ M. Manson 
19__ Mark IV 'Dream On' / Depeche Mode 
1962 Continental Convertible 'Ban Ban/ Rabanes'

Just a little pointless i guess..but trying to track down pictures and designer of the Manson Conti


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Why are so many of you taking offense to what this Texasjustice has said? I’m sorry but I have to say he has made some valid points.
I’ve been lowriding in H-town now for almost 12 years and yes, IMO this city has not been united compared to other cities like Dallas.
Lots of hate in the city!! I have been a victim of it. My back window on my old 2 door Fleetwood was smashed out with a bat in the middle lane of Richmond Ave. Why? Because I had one of the cleanest Cadillac’s back in the day. (The 1st and only fully euro’ed cadi) back then. 
The Park is the first time I’ve seen so many of use come together with no problems what so ever!! 
Most of you guys know how good this feels to see us come together. We ALL need to work hard to keep this going in a positive way!!
I think of us as a rare breed (now days in Houston) and hopefully this with change as we grow together…… Lets do are best to help each other and unite. 
Also we need to KEEP THE BITCH ASS KNUCKEL HEADS OUT (punk kids and gang bangers)!!

JUST MY 2 CENTS!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 15 2005, 12:50 AM
> *Lincoln Info
> 
> What kind of car do Trinity and the other two pick up Neo in under the bridge when it is raining at the beginning of the Matrix? It's the black car where they remove the probe from Neo. [It's a Lincoln Continental from the 60's. The topless version was the one JFK was assassinated in.]
> ...


They also featured on on that show Rides with the all custom dash.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 15 2005, 12:50 AM
> *Lincoln Info
> 
> What kind of car do Trinity and the other two pick up Neo in under the bridge when it is raining at the beginning of the Matrix? It's the black car where they remove the probe from Neo. [It's a Lincoln Continental from the 60's. The topless version was the one JFK was assassinated in.]
> ...


that lincoln was also the car that was JFK was riding in when he was assassinated in dallas.......marlyn manson used it in his video a few years ago when he reenacted the assassination......also used on the movie kalifornia with brad pitt and the guy from xfiles.........

the 60s lincoln has always been one of my favorites, i know where one is at if you are interested...it has a clean body but i don't think it's running....it's been there for a few months..


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 15 2005, 12:15 AM
> *Dualhex02
> 
> Those lincolins come factory like that. I would love to get my hands on one and lift it or bag it 22 or 13's that car was fuck'n tight i wonder who built it.
> ...


i feel you on those bags and 22s....i've seen a licoln where the frame was cut in the back and moved up a few inches to fit 24s in the back....that shit was so clean...........

kinda what i'm planning on my 64.....20s in the back and 18s in the front...bagged......


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

hey fellas from down under
yas got any pics from all these meets yall been havin!!

sounds like fun
i have sorta been following this thread since it started and am amazed at how ur scene has delevoped back into what it has!!

again PICS PICS PICS and eh even some vid would be nice!
cyas


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 14 2005, 06:00 PM
> *a houtex64 u aint the only one conrad rip off,the list is pretty long,i thought i had got over it but i heard he was clownin about the shit he did!!!! conrad is a snake and if u play we snake u will get bit!!!!
> [snapback]2724760[/snapback]​*


impala workz- the 64 that i have right now is one that conrad was restoring for a homeboy of mine.....check it out, the body work on it was worthless, it had at least 3/4 to 1" of bondo on the rear q-panels, the curves were rounded off with bondo....it didn't even look like an impala q-panel......so the guy charges my homie 6-8 g's for the work without paint.....keep in mind my homie ain't the smartest when it comes to cars,......he also managed to fuck up the ignition somehow to where you can't start the car anymore (must be a loose wire somewhere that i still can't find)......so i bought the car for 1500 thinking it was a steal cuz all it needed was a new ignition and a new starter......it worked but after i started sanding it down i realized it was gonna need more work than i anticipated.......to top it off, conrad didn't wanna give my homie his front and back windshield........it's amazing how this guy is still in business.........anytime anyone mentions his shop i have to warn them about the bullshit!!!! maybe then we can keep our homies from getting ripped off.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2005, 12:12 AM
> *Why are so many of you taking offense to what this Texasjustice has said? I’m sorry but I have to say he has made some valid points.
> I’ve been lowriding in H-town now for almost 12 years and yes, IMO this city has not been united compared to other cities like Dallas.
> Lots of hate in the city!! I have been a victim of it. My back window on my old 2 door Fleetwood was smashed out with a bat in the middle lane of Richmond Ave. Why? Because I had one of the cleanest Cadillac’s back in the day. (The 1st and only fully euro’ed cadi) back then.
> ...



I have to agree with B, Htown isn't as united as some other cities and there is lots of hatin goin on. I was there when his Cadi got the back window busted out, just some punks hatin. But as far as the lowridin scene in Houston, my girl's brother even know how lame it is here, and he's in PRISON! he writes letters talkin bout how everyone in there says Houston isn't like other places like san anto or dallas when it comes to lowriding. lowriders are a rare breed here nowadays and i think its fucking great to see people coming together at the park to chill. as long as the real riders keep it goin, it'll be alright :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blackers10_@Feb 15 2005, 08:45 AM
> *hey fellas from down under
> yas got any pics from all these meets yall been havin!!
> 
> ...


whats up to the homies from the land down under :biggrin: . check out the other topic called Spokesandjuice.com....click the link, plenty of videos


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2005, 10:59 AM
> *I have to agree with B, Htown isn't as united as some other cities and there is lots of hatin goin on.  I was there when his Cadi got the back window busted out, just some punks hatin.  But as far as the lowridin scene in Houston, my girl's brother even know how lame it is here, and he's in PRISON!  he writes letters talkin bout how everyone in there says Houston isn't like other places like san anto or dallas when it comes to lowriding.  lowriders are a rare breed here nowadays and i think its fucking great to see people coming together at the park to chill.  as long as the real riders keep it goin, it'll be alright :biggrin:
> [snapback]2728133[/snapback]​*


i agree....something i always preech is that "el pior enemigo de un mexicano es otro mexicano"...a mexican's worst enemy is another mexican........if you ride down the street you'll see that another mexican is maddogging you hatin, why????it's jealousy, envy----hatin........my brother gave me my first lowrider when i was 15, an 85 cutty with supremes.......he bought a 92 accord 2dr and put some 13" roadsters on it (back in 1995 or 96)......he was cruizing down the street and some haters threw a beer bottle at his rear window too......i remember someone came to our house and tried to set the cutty on fire a year before that.....haters are always going to be here......


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

cheers for tha link homie ill check it out ASAP 

cya


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackers10_@Feb 15 2005, 08:45 AM
> *hey fellas from down under
> yas got any pics from all these meets yall been havin!!
> 
> ...



I think back on page 64 some pics started showing up...at least thats when i came into the picture to upload some pics cause I was gonna give to my bro to upload, but I joined and posted 'em myself.
NJoy


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

Marcustoms-
i've been sanding my car down for weeks and i've only gotten half way....i wish i would have taken it to get blasted.......do you do media blasting or acid dips at your shop?.....after i'm done with the 64 i've got a 55 chevy P/U that i'm gonna paint....so i've learned my lesson and will pay the extra buck to get that shit blasted.......PM me with some prices or something, or if you can give me a good deal i might even have you finish the body work and paint.........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 14 2005, 09:17 PM
> *BOILER ARE YOU DOWN TO DO SOME HOUSE CALLS TO BREAK THIS COILS IN...IF SO FIND OUT WHERE THE CADDY FROM NEW ERA STAYS, AND CALL UP THE THE CREW WITH THE CAMCORDERS.....WHOS DOWN... :wave:  uffin:
> [snapback]2726532[/snapback]​*


u got it homie, u know that im down 4 whatever, if it is related 2 lowlows!!!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 15 2005, 12:43 PM
> *Marcustoms-
> i've been sanding my car down for weeks and i've only gotten half way....i wish i would have taken it to get blasted.......do you do media blasting or acid dips at your shop?.....after i'm done with the 64 i've got a 55 chevy P/U that i'm gonna paint....so i've learned my lesson and will pay the extra buck to get that shit blasted.......PM me with some prices or something, or if you can give me a good deal i might even have you finish the body work and paint.........
> [snapback]2728496[/snapback]​*


Yea sanding can be a bitch but how are you doing it. i can help. i dont like to sand blast the whole car cause it can be messy and cause warpage If you need a car acid dipped i can find out but it would be worth it if you were going to replace every thing on the car. quarters trunk floors rockers innerfirewall but i can definatly find out. there is a guy that i used to sand blast a frame for me and it was about 100 to 200 bucks I did all the suspension here at the shop except the frame. Ill work with ya on getting it finished I can take a look at it if you want. I had a 61 that i was restoring but gave up cause they didnt make full quarters. but what i did was blast the whole firewall dash doorjams and where all the weather striping goes . that we do here but a whole car is a lot to do without a blasting booth. 

Mark


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 15 2005, 11:43 AM
> *Marcustoms-
> i've been sanding my car down for weeks and i've only gotten half way....i wish i would have taken it to get blasted.......do you do media blasting or acid dips at your shop?.....after i'm done with the 64 i've got a 55 chevy P/U that i'm gonna paint....so i've learned my lesson and will pay the extra buck to get that shit blasted.......PM me with some prices or something, or if you can give me a good deal i might even have you finish the body work and paint.........
> [snapback]2728496[/snapback]​*



yo cuz, try Houston Metal Stripping. they are in Conroe and are reasonable for a body dip or anything else like that 281.367.4037


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh yea, forgot to mention, if you dip, make sure the is STRIPPED. everything, cus the acid eats anything that is not solid metal. if you have some real rust problems, you'll be surprised at what doesn't come back to you.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damm, so hard 2 decide!!!carshow or park , park or carshow, maybe nothing if it rains ah :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm down for tha house call team h-town


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 15 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Yea sanding can be a bitch but how are you doing it.  i can help. i dont like to sand blast the whole car cause it can be messy and cause warpage If you need a car acid dipped i can find out but it would be worth it if you were going to replace every thing on the car. quarters trunk floors rockers innerfirewall but i can definatly find out. there is a guy that i used to sand blast  a frame for me and it was about 100 to 200 bucks I did all the suspension here at the shop except the frame. Ill work with ya on getting it finished I can take a look at it if you want. I had a 61 that i was restoring but gave up cause they didnt make full quarters. but what i did was blast the whole firewall dash doorjams and where all the weather striping goes . that we do here but a whole car is a lot to do without a blasting booth.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]2728581[/snapback]​*


i'll take some good pictures tonite and post on here....i've been using a wire brush on a 7"grinder......i was planning on sanding it over again when i was done with the brush using a finer sandpaper like 200 or 250........i'm about 80-90%done on the passenger side including doorjams and where the weather striping goes....i've done the inside of the trunk......all i need done is the driver side and the interior....i don't want to do a frame off.......but i was wondering if you could blast it in my driveway cuz i don't wanna spend any money on a tow truck, i live about 15 minutes from your shop......i'm in the process of buying a hood and a trunk....i've got the deal wrapped up, i'm just waiting for the guy to get the trunk......but that's pretty easy, it's getting all the lil cracks that's tough....also there are some parts that have this gray looking stuff on the rust holes, i think it's quicksteel.......i'ts gonna need some patch work done, but like i said, i'll post some pics up and if you still wanna check it out, i'm not that far away...over by hardy toll rd between little york and gulfbank......

as far as the 55, i'm gonna do a fram off so i'll definitely keep you in mind, but that won't be any time soon......2006 at the earliest......


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Boiler tha hydros was spose to be a secret!!!... i still got airbags on tha regal.. remember :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2005, 01:19 PM
> *yo cuz, try Houston Metal Stripping.  they are in Conroe and are reasonable for a body dip or anything else like that  281.367.4037
> [snapback]2728589[/snapback]​*


good lookin out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

anybody down for a car-sanding party????i'll buy the beer, you bring the sanders!!!!.....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackers10_@Feb 15 2005, 10:33 AM
> *cheers for tha link homie ill check it out ASAP
> 
> cya
> [snapback]2728277[/snapback]​*


Check here are some of the pics from the park. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=138906&st=560


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 15 2005, 01:05 PM
> *u got it homie, u know that im down 4 whatever, if it is related 2 lowlows!!!
> [snapback]2728551[/snapback]​*


 uffin: :biggrin:i know!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Feb 15 2005, 01:27 PM
> *I'm down for tha house call team h-town
> [snapback]2728623[/snapback]​*


just be calm.....house calls we be soon!!!!!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 15 2005, 01:35 PM
> *anybody down for a car-sanding party????i'll buy the beer, you bring the sanders!!!!.....
> [snapback]2728661[/snapback]​*


Im down for that and some cali or trucha videos yea i cant spell


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 15 2005, 02:56 PM
> *Im down for that and some cali or trucha videos yea i cant spell
> [snapback]2729003[/snapback]​*


sounds like a plan homie.....i was telling carlos about john mosley's "treasure"yard....he got excited when i told about all the impalas there.....is he closed on mondays???..is carlos at your shop????


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 15 2005, 03:09 PM
> *sounds like a plan homie.....i was telling carlos about john mosley's "treasure"yard....he got excited when i told about all the impalas there.....is he closed on mondays???..is carlos at your shop????
> [snapback]2729063[/snapback]​*


Yea he is hear chilln working on painting a few things he has. um yea you think the treasure yard is tight wait till you see what he has on his land impala fest full of parts and cars 55 through ............
John was at my shop last night i was talking to him about his place i made him a offer about 5 years ago to buy the place and land in madisson ville or run the shop for him but under marcustoms name. mabe im not sure. i like where im at.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup htown, as far as all the going back and forth, remember a guilty conscience speaks for itself...if what is being said doesnt apply to you, then leave it alone and move on.....going back and forth only make everyone look guilty of what is being said.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Feb 15 2005, 11:29 AM
> *Boiler tha hydros was spose to be a secret!!!... i still got airbags on tha regal.. remember  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2728631[/snapback]​*


that is right, you still have airbags and about 5 tanks on the trunk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yo gayson... i mean jason i fix da doors on da elky... now u can get in from both sides.. lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2005, 10:16 PM
> *sup htown, as far as all the going back and forth, remember a guilty conscience speaks for itself...if what is being said doesnt apply to you, then leave it alone and move on.....going back and forth only make everyone look guilty of what is being said.
> [snapback]2731493[/snapback]​*


whats up with the pics of the chrome.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HEY (MY 88 CUTLASS) I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE, THE ONLY 4 DOOR CUTLASS I SEEN AT AIRLINE A WHILE BACK WAS THE ONE TRYING TO HOP ON 20'S...... BUT I TELL YOU SOMETHING....I KNOW DAMM WELL I DIDN'T GET CLOWNED BY YOU!!!!HA HA.....AS SOON AS I FIND OUT WHO YOU ARE IM GONNA DO A HOUSE CALL ON YOU AND I DINT WANT TO PM YOU CAUSE I WANT ALL THESE PEOPLE TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON.....YOUR THE FIRST ONE ON MY LIST..... :angry: YOU MAY HAVE CLOWNED ON ME WITH YOUR 3 WHEEL LIKE YOU SAID BUT I YOU DIDNT CLOWN ME HOPPING,SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH YOU.....ALL I CAN TELL YOU GET YOUR RIDE READY FAST I MEAN REAL FAST BACAUSE I'LL BE HOPPING IN FRONT OF YOUR HOUSE SOON.....''''''''''HOUSTON IF YA'LL WANT TO SEE SOME HOPPING, SOMEONE FIND OUT WHO IS (MY 88 CUTLASS) HERE ON LAYITLOW...... IM ALL ABOUT HOPPING!!!I'LL BE AT THE PASADENA CAR SHOW COLLECTING MONEY FOR THE HOPPING COMPETITION COME SEE FOR YOUR SELF....... :buttkick:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2005, 09:16 PM
> *sup htown, as far as all the going back and forth, remember a guilty conscience speaks for itself...if what is being said doesnt apply to you, then leave it alone and move on.....going back and forth only make everyone look guilty of what is being said.
> [snapback]2731493[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry kinda off-topic except for going back to the 3D lowrider pic idea. I figure get lolos out there in as many mediums as possible.

I got a call today saying that the 3D pic of the T-Rex from the HMNS was the winner for the Chronicle contest!! It should be in the paper this Sunday with a pair of 3D glasses and the other picture submissions. 
If it were possible to rig 2 cameras up to take shots simultaneously, I could theoretically do 3D lolo action-shots. Otherwise it would have to be a still shot cause it involves taking a pic shifting and taking another. This is Red/Blue 3D, next hopefully I can figure out doing polarized lens 3D images.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

hey houtex64 here is that topic about that body work i was talking about.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=157371


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 15 2005, 10:41 PM
> *HEY (MY 88 CUTLASS) I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE, THE ONLY 4 DOOR CUTLASS I SEEN AT AIRLINE A WHILE BACK WAS THE ONE TRYING TO HOP ON 20'S...... BUT I TELL YOU SOMETHING....I KNOW DAMM WELL I DIDN'T GET CLOWNED BY YOU!!!!HA HA.....AS SOON AS I FIND OUT WHO YOU ARE IM GONNA DO A HOUSE CALL ON YOU AND I DINT WANT TO PM YOU CAUSE I WANT ALL THESE PEOPLE TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON.....YOUR THE FIRST ONE ON MY LIST..... :angry: YOU MAY HAVE CLOWNED ON ME WITH YOUR 3 WHEEL LIKE YOU SAID BUT I YOU DIDNT CLOWN ME HOPPING,SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH YOU.....ALL I CAN TELL YOU GET YOUR RIDE READY FAST I MEAN REAL FAST BACAUSE I'LL BE HOPPING IN  FRONT OF YOUR HOUSE SOON.....''''''''''HOUSTON IF YA'LL WANT TO SEE SOME HOPPING, SOMEONE FIND OUT WHO IS (MY 88 CUTLASS) HERE ON LAYITLOW......  IM ALL ABOUT HOPPING!!!I'LL BE AT THE PASADENA CAR SHOW COLLECTING MONEY FOR THE HOPPING COMPETITION COME SEE FOR YOUR SELF....... :buttkick:
> [snapback]2731612[/snapback]​*


how much for hopping?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2005, 09:38 PM
> *whats up with the pics of the chrome.
> [snapback]2731594[/snapback]​*



ill post some this afternoon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 15 2005, 10:05 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2731725[/snapback]​*


peace and unity, remember


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 16 2005, 01:06 AM
> *hey houtex64 here is that topic about that body work i was talking about.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=157371
> [snapback]2731977[/snapback]​*


thx for stopping by last night.....i had a dream about my ride.....you painted it like a candy orange or some shit......more like a nightmare, but the bodywork was tight!!!...last time i had to make an important decision was for the superbowl, i dreamt that the point spread was NE by 50...so i woke up the next morning and bet on the eagles with a -6 1/2 spread......CHA-CHING$$$$$$$$......so i'm gonna wait to talk to my chic's brother to see what i can get that q-panel for and we'll go from there.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2005, 12:12 AM
> *Why are so many of you taking offense to what this Texasjustice has said? I’m sorry but I have to say he has made some valid points.
> I’ve been lowriding in H-town now for almost 12 years and yes, IMO this city has not been united compared to other cities like Dallas.
> Lots of hate in the city!! I have been a victim of it. My back window on my old 2 door Fleetwood was smashed out with a bat in the middle lane of Richmond Ave. Why? Because I had one of the cleanest Cadillac’s back in the day. (The 1st and only fully euro’ed cadi) back then.
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 16 2005, 03:41 AM
> *how much for hopping?
> [snapback]2732318[/snapback]​*


i dont know yet but i'll try to find out...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 16 2005, 02:41 AM
> *how much for hopping?
> [snapback]2732318[/snapback]​*


Two classes, single and double pump
1st = $150
2nd = $100
3rd = $50


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

How many single pumpers are hopping??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*LORD TX HOUSE OF POLISHING*
*****I Electro Polish stainless steel****
cheap prices..ive done hardlines for hydros,twisted bars to hold up your trunk or hood, and big belt buckels for mojados :biggrin: i can have it shining like chrome!!! 
holla at *Goofy (832) 275- 4306*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey goofy.... holla at me.. i need 2 tell u sumthing


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i lost your number darkness...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its koo.. i was talkin 2 nick rite now.. he said come 2 his house and pick up all d aparts 4 da bel-air


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn no ones postin . or is it my comp


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Feb 16 2005, 04:06 PM
> *How many single pumpers are hopping??
> [snapback]2734828[/snapback]​*


dont even worry man , i know u got a good chance   NOW how many double pumpers??, i should not worry either   or should i?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 16 2005, 06:17 PM
> *LORD TX HOUSE OF POLISHING
> ****I Electro Polish stainless steel***
> cheap prices..ive done hardlines for hydros,twisted bars to hold up your trunk or hood, and big belt buckels for mojados :biggrin:  i can have it shining like chrome!!!
> ...


hey goofy i think CHINGO BLING may give u a call :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2005, 06:32 PM
> *its koo.. i was talkin 2 nick rite now.. he said come 2 his house and pick up all d aparts 4 da bel-air
> [snapback]2735446[/snapback]​*


i went already..i gave him a good deal he'll tell you about it homie....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2005, 08:40 PM
> *hey goofy i think CHINGO BLING may give u a call :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2735985[/snapback]​*


i already did his and his menudo bowl..... :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Goofy can you do car trim?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 16 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Goofy can you do car trim?
> [snapback]2736004[/snapback]​*


indeed....  as long as its stainless...im doing a piece for nix tomorrow. i will drop it off to him friday night. hey dont you got stainless hardlines???


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Heck Yes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey goofy.. u do layaway or payment plans


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey bird.. wats new 4 da bike.... im basically done i think


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2005, 08:47 PM
> *hey goofy.. u do layaway or payment plans
> [snapback]2736051[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: said layway.... im not expensive..just trying to help out my lowrider brothers! holla and let me know wut you got!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whats up ( my88cutlass)?? why u pissing tony off man(84 hteam caddy), he is looking 4 you all over houston, lets just keep it tight around here man , let the cars do the clowning


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 16 2005, 08:53 PM
> *:roflmao: said layway.... im not expensive..just trying to help out my lowrider brothers! holla and let me know wut you got!
> [snapback]2736091[/snapback]​*


i got a new bike cummin soon.. i might need u 2 do sum parts... ill let u kno da deal


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

thats cool shadow i got what you need just call me ........ havent called you kus i was sick better now


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well hows this? Step 1 photo, step 2 trace print out, step 3 scan trace and erase color, step 4 trace in computer. I dont do body work like Mark, so this is all i can offer as far as step by steps. :biggrin:   :happysad: My wife still has some work to do on hers...shes working on another project at the time.


[attachmentid=109342]

AA
DHD


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 16 2005, 06:17 PM
> *LORD TX HOUSE OF POLISHING
> ****I Electro Polish stainless steel***
> cheap prices..ive done hardlines for hydros,twisted bars to hold up your trunk or hood, and big belt buckels for mojados :biggrin:  i can have it shining like chrome!!!
> ...


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Im lovin this thread... I cant wait to build something up. Keep it going everybody. NOBODY signing in with bullshit names starting shit, If you cant speak up and dont have something positive to say--recommendations--instead of just instigating then you arent accomplishing anything, only hurting this little movement we started.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn dualhex, you do some killer work homie!! that looks badass...


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

where the fuck is everyone at, i'm getting tired of arguing with people about tupac!!!!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

*

hey peeps, 
  too much talking very little hopping  *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin: so que onda ex214, you get the ride yet?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2005, 04:01 PM
> *:biggrin:  so que onda ex214, you get the ride yet?
> [snapback]2739427[/snapback]​*


I'm still looking for another project ... :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 17 2005, 05:36 PM
> *I'm still looking for another project ...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2739585[/snapback]​*


what are you looking for, maybe we can help.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 17 2005, 04:47 PM
> *what are you looking for, maybe we can help.....
> [snapback]2739632[/snapback]​*


I'm looking for a cutlass ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

ex214girl. I got a Regal I might sell. Still debating.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 17 2005, 05:37 PM
> *ex214girl. I got a Regal I might sell. Still debating.
> [snapback]2739910[/snapback]​*


tell me more ....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

it's the blue regal and the spokesandjuice web site under PROVOK's rides. It's real clean. Leather interior (factory).


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

How much you asking for the regal?


----------



## SHOUT-MEDIA (Feb 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: BIG SHOUT OUT!!! TO MARCUSTOMS

[attachmentid=110003]


[attachmentid=110004]








STRANGE... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 17 2005, 05:43 PM
> *it's the blue regal and the spokesandjuice web site under PROVOK's rides. It's real clean. Leather interior (factory).
> [snapback]2739942[/snapback]​*


pm sent ...


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

whens the next gtg ?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Feb 17 2005, 07:59 PM
> *whens the next gtg ?
> [snapback]2740936[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at EMPIRE.....you want it I got the name rights..its for sell!
*All bullshit a side who the fuck are you ??? I bet your screen name is fake and your just trying to fuck with The GOOF DoG :angry:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

as far as i HEARD u gave them up and didnt u take off leavin the group hangin out to dry (like u always do)


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Feb 17 2005, 08:30 PM
> *as far as i HEARD u gave them up and didnt u take off leavin the group hangin out to dry (like u always do)
> [snapback]2741081[/snapback]​*


 :uh: dont fuck up this topic!!!! PM if you got something to say!!! :angry:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

i didnt fuck up this topic i said whens the next GTG reread again an learn some eb0nics  an u PMED me


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Feb 17 2005, 08:33 PM
> *i didnt fuck up this topic i said whens the next GTG  reread again an learn some eb0nics  an u PMED me
> [snapback]2741102[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

dont worry be happy  cheer up GOOF DOG


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Feb 17 2005, 08:36 PM
> *dont worry be happy  cheer up GOOF DOG
> [snapback]2741125[/snapback]​*


*FUCK YOU MAYNE!!!*


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

no THANK U i dont swing that way sorry cuz to bust ur bubble


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 16 2005, 06:17 PM
> *LORD TX HOUSE OF POLISHING
> ****I Electro Polish stainless steel***
> cheap prices..ive done hardlines for hydros,twisted bars to hold up your trunk or hood, and big belt buckels for mojados :biggrin:  i can have it shining like chrome!!!
> ...


I did some samples today pics will be up soon....
LORD TX aka LORD GOFY


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 17 2005, 09:48 PM
> *I did some samples today pics will be up soon....
> LORD TX aka LORD GOOFY
> [snapback]2741166[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 17 2005, 08:50 PM
> *
> [snapback]2741173[/snapback]​*


Frito whats up...  I dont homie but someone is getting on my fuck nerves!! :angry:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 17 2005, 04:54 PM
> *I'm looking for a cutlass ...
> [snapback]2739671[/snapback]​*


Got one, hit me up.


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

watz up texasgold im glad to see your car still looks clean


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Feb 17 2005, 10:11 PM
> *watz up texasgold im glad to see your car still looks clean
> [snapback]2741270[/snapback]​*


do i know you? hit me up on PM


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

yeah u knew me ONCE but its been awhile


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Feb 17 2005, 10:16 PM
> *yeah u knew me ONCE but its been awhile
> [snapback]2741301[/snapback]​*


been a while for me as well since i been busy raising a family, haven't had a chance to speak with any from the old days...hit me up.


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

well lets get a G2G an we can talk about the GOOD OLD DAYZ


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Feb 17 2005, 10:24 PM
> *well lets get a G2G an we can talk about the GOOD OLD DAYZ
> [snapback]2741343[/snapback]​*


cool...where at


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

lets throw some dates around for everyone to come out an cruise not just a one on one thang dont wanna leave anyone out like SOME do an do there own thang


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Feb 17 2005, 10:34 PM
> *lets throw some dates around for everyone to come out an cruise not just a one on one thang dont wanna leave anyone out like SOME do an do there own thang
> [snapback]2741376[/snapback]​*


the park where everybody cruises McGregor Park


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Htown..looks like its raining this weekend :thumbsdown:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 17 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Htown..looks like its raining this weekend :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2741399[/snapback]​*


gotta have faith and stay positive my brotha....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up dis weekend.. show or park..... weres everyone goin..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2005, 10:57 PM
> *wats up dis weekend.. show or park..... weres everyone goin..
> [snapback]2741432[/snapback]​*


im gonna roll by the show early and check it out then im gonna roll ova to da park....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup houston


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 17 2005, 10:43 PM
> *Htown..looks like its raining this weekend :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2741399[/snapback]​*


looks like rain but hey you never know the weather man isn't always right


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i will be at both...got some sample pieces of fittings,twisted bar,hardlines already bent....remember if its stainless i can electro polish it to look like chrome! :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 17 2005, 11:43 PM
> *Htown..looks like its raining this weekend :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2741399[/snapback]​*


lets hope your wrong lord goofy.... : :thumbsdown: because i need to be at the show this sunday to collect some money fo the hoppin comp..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey have you heard Goofy does electro plating..................................... :0 











:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2005, 10:15 PM
> *Hey have you heard Goofy does electro plating..................................... :0
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741493[/snapback]​*


good looking out B! :biggrin: 
I heard liv4lacs does bootykits is it true??? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 18 2005, 12:17 AM
> *good looking out B! :biggrin:
> I heard liv4lacs does bootykits is it true??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741504[/snapback]​*


You had 4 PLUGS for your new venture so I though a 5th may help...........LoL :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2005, 10:19 PM
> *You had 4 PLUGS for your new venture so I though a 5th may help...........LoL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741511[/snapback]​*


when ever you do your hardlines holla at yo boy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 18 2005, 12:21 AM
> *when ever you do your hardlines holla at yo boy
> [snapback]2741520[/snapback]​*


Im not gonna juice my car....  Im gonna put 24's on it :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2005, 10:23 PM
> *Im not gonna juice my car....  Im gonna put 24's on it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741529[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: i think u just made me sick.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 18 2005, 12:25 AM
> *:ugh: i think u just made me sick.....
> [snapback]2741543[/snapback]​*


Okay, okay......... Fine I'll get 26's :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2005, 12:23 AM
> *Im not gonna juice my car....  Im gonna put 24's on it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741529[/snapback]​*


alright cut.........your fired>>>> :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 17 2005, 10:27 PM
> *Okay, okay.........  Fine I'll get 26's :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741557[/snapback]​*


Please god!!..make it stop!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Swangers.............. 4 Vogues-n-4..... foes :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> :biggrin:   :happysad: My wife still has some work to do on hers...shes working on another project at the time.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Whats up everyone how was the dam week? Hope we get to hang out this weekend! Think Think NO RAIN>!

Marcustoms


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 18 2005, 12:52 AM
> *Whats up everyone how was the dam week? Hope we get to hang out this weekend! Think Think NO RAIN>!
> 
> Marcustoms
> [snapback]2741663[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 14 2005, 05:27 PM
> *REPLACING THE REAR AXLE ON THA CADDY!
> [snapback]2724565[/snapback]​*


BOO!!!!!!dont get scared its only a caddy.....and its after YOU!!!!88 cut. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

is anybody planning to go to the carshow sunday?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 17 2005, 10:59 PM
> *is anybody planning to go to the carshow sunday?
> [snapback]2741697[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 18 2005, 12:59 AM
> *is anybody planning to go to the carshow sunday?
> [snapback]2741697[/snapback]​*


ME 3.. :worship:NO RAIN.... :worship:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

87 cutty are you going to be at the car show? Did you say you were going to be ther for questions for the mag. also what about a how to are you going to have that in there.

marcustoms :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, IS THAT YOU MARK, OR IS IT NANO? WUZ UP!!!1


----------



## last minute customs (Feb 11, 2005)

wuz up


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 18 2005, 01:42 AM
> *LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, IS THAT YOU MARK, OR IS IT NANO? WUZ UP!!!1
> [snapback]2741885[/snapback]​*


LOL no its not me!

I remember those days.

Still do that. last minute. before a show lifting a car. lol ahh alot of work though.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

just thought i would share my work with yall.
Complete frame up NEW EVERYTHING EXCEPT REAR END GEARS lol


----------



## SHOUT-MEDIA (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 18 2005, 01:20 AM
> *just thought i would share my work with yall.
> Complete frame up NEW EVERYTHING EXCEPT REAR END GEARS lol
> [snapback]2741965[/snapback]​*



nice :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 17 2005, 10:59 PM
> *is anybody planning to go to the carshow sunday?
> [snapback]2741697[/snapback]​*


me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Feb 17 2005, 10:10 PM
> *Got one, hit me up.
> [snapback]2741265[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: Hey you! ~sending email~


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2005, 09:47 AM
> *me
> [snapback]2742500[/snapback]​*


wake & bake!!!!!i'll try it tommorow morning....


----------



## SHOUT-MEDIA (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Marco 

I Will Stop By the shop around 11:30

STRANGE...


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 17 2005, 01:24 PM
> *
> 
> hey peeps,
> ...


*
WHAT U HOPPIN? :biggrin:*


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2005, 11:58 PM
> *BOO!!!!!!dont get scared its only a caddy.....and its after YOU!!!!88 cut. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741688[/snapback]​*


WHO EVER U ARE (MY88CUTLASS) U BEST TO AT LEAST TRY TO BRING SOMETHING OUT, BRING THAT 88 OUT SO U CAN GET CLOWNED BY TONY'S HEAVY ASS CADILLAC!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: AND THEN U TALKIN ABOUT GETTIN ME, WELL JUST COME ON AND BRING IT, AT LEAST IM OUT DOING SOMETHING  DONT PICK UP THA BALL IF U DONT WANT PLAY MAAAAN! :biggrin:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

whut up houston!!!!!


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 18 2005, 12:20 AM
> *just thought i would share my work with yall.
> Complete frame up NEW EVERYTHING EXCEPT REAR END GEARS lol
> [snapback]2741965[/snapback]​*


what car is that frame going under???


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 18 2005, 12:57 PM
> *what car is that frame going under???
> [snapback]2743321[/snapback]​*


1970 chevelle ss


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

DAMN!! mark, my bro said you work on that stuff mostly on your own!! THATS some crazy dedication. Whats kept you from getting some help? You do good work, with some help you will get big.


And by help I dont mean like training but some extra hands to help out


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Feb 17 2005, 10:10 PM
> *Got one, hit me up.
> [snapback]2741265[/snapback]​*


:0 I might be joining RO in D*Town! :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

To anyone interested...I just found out the new FRY's out on [email protected] 8 is NOW HIRING. I went looking for a second part-time job and they told me that they are looking for full timers only right now. People willing to work up to 100 hours...I cant remember if that was 100hours /2 weeks or 100 hours/1 week!! They will be there interviewing for the next 2-3 weeks 7 days a week from 8am-8pm. She kinda made it sound like thats the shift for the employees they are looking for right now.....maybe later I can go for an evening part time thing. Lolos need money and if I am to get into it at all...I need all the extra loot I can get!!

to anyone that tries it out , Buena Suerte. :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 18 2005, 01:46 PM
> *DAMN!! mark, my bro said you work on that stuff mostly on your own!!  THATS some crazy dedication.  Whats kept you from getting some help?  You do good work, with some help you will get big.
> 
> 
> ...


Having my own business and doing what i love has been a hard journey. But I work by my self cause it is hard to find good help, and it is the only way i can assure that my customers/friends are getting the best!. But belive me i would love to have the help. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

dont rain this weekend ...dont rain this weekend... dont rain this weekend...dont rain this weeked....dont rain this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 18 2005, 08:47 PM
> *dont rain this weekend ...dont rain this weekend... dont rain this weekend...dont rain this weeked....dont rain this weekend :biggrin:
> [snapback]2745868[/snapback]​*


i like that chant alot.........please dont rain.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yea hopefully everyone catches on and it doesnt rain ....close your eyes reallly tight and chant...... dont rain this weekend ......dont rain this weekend .....dont rain this weekend


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=110463]
just testing out some animation software


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 18 2005, 07:59 PM
> *[attachmentid=110463]
> just testing out some animation software
> [snapback]2745936[/snapback]​*



looks like its working


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

was up everyone.. was goin down


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

just waitin for sunday.................


----------



## kustoms6386 (Dec 7, 2004)

waiting for sunday toooooooooo.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 18 2005, 08:59 PM
> *[attachmentid=110463]
> just testing out some animation software
> [snapback]2745936[/snapback]​*



What software might that be? From the transition effects it looks like a video type program.  I use Pinnacle Studio 9 Plus for my video editing. Did you export it to a gif or something. Or like import the movie clip into Flash and then export to gif?


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

God i hope it don't ran, i wanna jump my jumping majiggy at tha show.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 18 2005, 09:59 PM
> *[attachmentid=110463]
> just testing out some animation software
> [snapback]2745936[/snapback]​*


Power Point? :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 18 2005, 10:01 PM
> *What software might that be?  From the transition effects it looks like a video type program.  I use Pinnacle Studio 9 Plus for my video editing.  Did you export it to a gif or something.  Or like import the movie clip into Flash and then export to gif?
> [snapback]2746229[/snapback]​*


animatipn shop 3


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Im probably going to MacGregor this Sunday just to check shit out, rain or shine


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2005, 02:41 AM
> *animatipn shop 3
> [snapback]2747144[/snapback]​*



Is that a shareware or did you purchase it at a retailer? Apparently Studio doesnt have a gif option. I tried making a video and importing into flash but too many unique keyframes makes a large file size. I imported your gif and the key frames are only during the transitions...allowing your animation to stay at a small file size. I may check it out.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Since we are all playing with animations here is one of mine.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

That was jacked up!

:around:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 18 2005, 01:49 PM
> *:0 I might be joining RO in D*Town!  :0
> 
> [snapback]2744230[/snapback]​*


RO means ROLLERZ ONLY??? if so wow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whassup htown


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT TIME THE HOP WILL BE ON SUNDAY AT THE PASADENA CAR SHOW ???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

PLEASE DON'T RAIN!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2005, 07:45 PM
> *PLEASE DON'T RAIN!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]2749799[/snapback]​*


You better throw more than a prayer in there.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

NO RAIN PLEASE,,,,NO RAIN PLEASE..... :twak: :nono: :worship: NO,NO!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2005, 11:08 AM
> *RO  means ROLLERZ ONLY??? if so  wow
> [snapback]2747810[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Is it just me, or does it look like it's clearing up out there! :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2005, 08:33 AM
> *Is it just me, or does it look like it's clearing up out there!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2751282[/snapback]​*


its fucking raining.... :uh:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

check out my 64 impala for sale in the classifieds


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 20 2005, 12:31 PM
> *check out my 64 impala for sale in the classifieds
> [snapback]2751721[/snapback]​*


Givin up ALREADY? :uh: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmm should I go to show or to tha park. Rain, sunshine, cloudy, sunshine, rain, sunshine I think I'm as confused as the weater


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 20 2005, 12:31 PM
> *check out my 64 impala for sale in the classifieds
> [snapback]2751721[/snapback]​*


Just epoxy prime that sun uv a gun and park it and save money.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 20 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Just epoxy prime that sun uv a gun and park it and save money.
> [snapback]2752424[/snapback]​*


i'm moving on to the 55 P/U....i got the feria, i just rather spend it on the P/U...........did you get my pm?????


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

yeah houtex I read it just now.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

so how was the park/show today??


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

The Park was slow today. Hopefully next weekend will have better weather.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

it sure was... oh wells.. next week hopefully is betta...


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:nono: Rain and Clouds


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 20 2005, 07:47 PM
> *:nono:  Rain and Clouds
> [snapback]2753481[/snapback]​*


didnt rain alot.. just a lil showers here and and there


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wuz up HOUSTON i know ya'll aint scared, i promise i wont get mad anymore!!!!!! :biggrin: :angry: I WONT CHANGE FOR NOBODY CAUSE I BE MY SELF!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:WON'T CHANGE FOR NO ONE...........HT TEAM IN THA MUTHER FUCKIN HOUSE................


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 19 2005, 07:13 AM
> *Is that a shareware or did you purchase it at a retailer?  Apparently Studio doesnt have a gif option.  I tried making a video and importing into flash but too many unique keyframes makes a large file size.  I imported your gif and the key frames are only during the transitions...allowing your animation to stay at a small file size.  I may check it out.
> [snapback]2747327[/snapback]​*


its only a trial off the net


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2005, 10:55 PM
> *wuz up HOUSTON i know ya'll aint scared, i promise i wont get mad anymore!!!!!! :biggrin:  :angry: I WONT CHANGE FOR NOBODY CAUSE I BE MY SELF!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:WON'T CHANGE FOR NO ONE...........HT TEAM IN THA MUTHER FUCKIN HOUSE................
> [snapback]2753901[/snapback]​*


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2005, 10:55 PM
> *wuz up HOUSTON i know ya'll aint scared, i promise i wont get mad anymore!!!!!! :biggrin:  :angry: I WONT CHANGE FOR NOBODY CAUSE I BE MY SELF!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:WON'T CHANGE FOR NO ONE...........HT TEAM IN THA MUTHER FUCKIN HOUSE................
> [snapback]2753901[/snapback]​*


did i miss something? hopefully next week will be much better(damn houstons weather).


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

who has the pics from the show...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2005, 11:09 PM
> *who has the pics from the show...
> [snapback]2753987[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2005, 10:18 PM
> *PROVOK HAS ALL THE PIC HE  EVEN HAD SOME MODELS...........
> [snapback]2754036[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

FOR THE PEEPS THAT DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT TO THE SHOW, IT TURNED OUT GOOD THERE WAS ALOT GOING ON OUT THERE...PROVOK AND HIS CREW WERE SHOWIN MUCH LOVE TO THE LOWRIDER GAME, TAKING PIC OF ALL THE RIDES OUT THERE!!!! THANK FOR ALL THE SUPPORT HOMIES...... :thumbsup: THINGS DIDNT GO SO WELL FOR ME, MY CADDY DIDN'T GET UP FOR SHIT... OH WELL .....BUT WILL BE HOPPING SOON AGAIN AT SHORTY'S SHOW IN 2 WEEKS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2005, 09:18 PM
> *PROVOK HAS ALL THE PIC HE  EVEN HAD SOME MODELS...........
> [snapback]2754036[/snapback]​*


 :worship:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wuz up with the shoes!!!! :thumbsup: it was nice to see all of ya'll out there!!!!!


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2005, 08:44 PM
> *it sure was... oh wells.. next week hopefully is betta...
> [snapback]2753476[/snapback]​*


yes thanks for everone who came to the show it was good .seen alot of people from lay it low there in the show and some on the out side of the show who didnt go in (sic713) :dunno: oh well thanks for the suport for the hoppers short even show up for the hop :biggrin: and the park was slow mabe kus the hoppers were at the show


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2005, 09:28 PM
> *FOR THE PEEPS THAT DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT TO THE SHOW, IT TURNED OUT GOOD THERE WAS ALOT GOING ON OUT THERE...PROVOK AND HIS CREW WERE SHOWIN MUCH LOVE TO THE LOWRIDER GAME, TAKING PIC OF ALL THE RIDES OUT THERE!!!!  THANK FOR ALL THE SUPPORT HOMIES...... :thumbsup:  THINGS DIDNT GO SO WELL FOR ME, MY CADDY DIDN'T GET UP FOR SHIT... OH WELL .....BUT WILL BE HOPPING SOON AGAIN AT SHORTY'S SHOW IN 2 WEEKS.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2754096[/snapback]​*


dont worry tony u aint the only one that was potato chippin my mc was also on the pipe and i aint going to lie , i was friken nervous :angry: we should have a better hop next time


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2005, 09:48 AM
> *dont worry tony u aint the only one that was potato chippin my mc was also on the pipe and i aint going to lie , i was friken nervous  :angry: we should have a better hop next time
> [snapback]2755439[/snapback]​*


thats for sure homie 
:thumbsup: will put a better show next time....... :biggrin:


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

Heard some of ya'll were looking for me at the show? It's was weird because I was there when some you asked.  After the performance at the hop Sunday I feel for you guys when Dallas takes over McGregor! Hopefully the Short guy who hop's trucks will save you guys... LOL

TXjustice05


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 10:35 AM
> *Heard some of ya'll were looking for me at the show? It's was weird because I was there when some you asked.  After the performance at the hop Sunday I feel for you guys when Dallas takes over McGregor!  Hopefully the Short guy who hop's trucks will save you guys... LOL
> 
> TXjustice05
> [snapback]2755501[/snapback]​*


who are you homie????why do you feel a need to remain anonymous????be cool homie, just chill with the negative comments, it's uncalled for........


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Heard some of ya'll were looking for me at the show? It's was weird because I was there when some you asked.  After the performance at the hop Sunday I feel for you guys when Dallas takes over McGregor!  Hopefully the Short guy who hop's trucks will save you guys... LOL
> 
> TXjustice05
> [snapback]2755501[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 21 2005, 09:39 AM
> *who are you homie????why do you feel a need to remain anonymous????be cool homie, just chill with the negative comments, it's uncalled for........
> [snapback]2755509[/snapback]​*


I know who it is :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 09:35 AM
> *Heard some of ya'll were looking for me at the show? It's was weird because I was there when some you asked.  After the performance at the hop Sunday I feel for you guys when Dallas takes over McGregor! Hopefully the Short guy who hop's trucks will save you guys... LOL
> 
> TXjustice05
> [snapback]2755501[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

So does anyone have pics from the show? :dunno:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

87 cutty did get some pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 07:36 AM
> *yes thanks for everone who came to the show it was good .seen alot of people from lay it low there in the show and some on the out side of the show who didnt go in (sic713)  :dunno:  oh well thanks for the suport for the hoppers  short even show up for the hop  :biggrin: and the park was slow mabe kus the hoppers were at the show
> [snapback]2755421[/snapback]​*


dont trip on me cuz i didnt go 2 da show.... for one i didnt have money on me 2 even sho my bikes... none of dem are ready.. so y sho.. plus da turn out or rides were weak... ill rather spend my money on sumthing worth it...


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin: lol sure jason told u u couldnt go


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

jk
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 09:24 AM
> *:biggrin: lol sure jason told u u couldnt go
> [snapback]2755628[/snapback]​*


jason dont tell me 2 do shit...jason was no were on dis side of town when da show was goin on


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

:0 ---cc


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

answer ur phone then


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill show when my new project is ready 2 b brought out...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 09:28 AM
> * answer ur phone then
> [snapback]2755647[/snapback]​*


fuck dat.. i dont even wanna talk 2 ur ass rite now....


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 21 2005, 08:39 AM
> *who are you homie????why do you feel a need to remain anonymous????be cool homie, just chill with the negative comments, it's uncalled for........
> [snapback]2755509[/snapback]​*



Negative, who's being negative Homie? I'm just callin it from what I see and after seeing the hop it was nothing to be proud of especially if your callin out people talkin about makin house calls and Bla, Bla, Bla... Not mentioning names but that fool that threw his motor into the hop area, what was that? Sore Looser! Anyway. I don't wanna see Dallas take McGregor and leave everyone with there switches hanging limp. Hope I didn't hurt your feelings with reality Houtex64 but Houston's not ready for Dallas in McGregor Park!

TxJustice05


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2005, 10:31 AM
> *fuck dat.. i dont even wanna talk 2 ur ass rite now....
> [snapback]2755656[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: ill stop by then later


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hmm


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 11:32 AM
> *Negative, who's being negative Homie? I'm just callin it from what I see and after seeing the hop it was nothing to be proud of especially if your callin out people talkin about makin house calls and Bla, Bla, Bla... Not mentioning names but that fool that threw his motor into the hop area, what was that? Sore Looser! Anyway. I don't wanna see Dallas take McGregor and leave everyone with there switches hanging limp. Hope I didn't hurt your feelings with reality Houtex64 but Houston's not ready for Dallas in McGregor Park!
> 
> TxJustice05
> [snapback]2755664[/snapback]​*


don't worry about it homie, you didn't hurt my feelings......keep it cool......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2005, 11:32 AM
> *hmm
> [snapback]2755897[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whassup sucka? (ex214)


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2005, 11:40 AM
> *whassup sucka? (ex214)
> [snapback]2755931[/snapback]​*


aim a nicca ... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 11:32 AM
> *Negative, who's being negative Homie? I'm just callin it from what I see and after seeing the hop it was nothing to be proud of especially if your callin out people talkin about makin house calls and Bla, Bla, Bla... Not mentioning names but that fool that threw his motor into the hop area, what was that? Sore Looser! Anyway. I don't wanna see Dallas take McGregor and leave everyone with there switches hanging limp. Hope I didn't hurt your feelings with reality Houtex64 but Houston's not ready for Dallas in McGregor Park!
> 
> TxJustice05
> [snapback]2755664[/snapback]​*


with all your respect homie, just keep things to your self.......you may think im a little punk trying to be cool, but my fama wouldnt like for me to be getting involved with all this chavalas talking shit.....if you want to talk shit then atleast do it in my face, but it be best to keep that shit to your self........BY THE WAY MY NAME IS TONY AND I AINT SCARED TO LET YOU KNOW WHO I AM.......I AINT NO LOSER I JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK AND I SPEAK FOR MY SELF, IF SOMETHING I HAVE AINT GOOD THEN I THROW IT AWAY!!!!!AND I DONT HIDE BEHIND NO ONE I ALWAYS STAND UP FOR MYSELF..........TEJAS BEHIND BARS, HOPE YOU GET IT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 08:35 AM
> *Heard some of ya'll were looking for me at the show? It's was weird because I was there when some you asked.  After the performance at the hop Sunday I feel for you guys when Dallas takes over McGregor!  Hopefully the Short guy who hop's trucks will save you guys... LOL
> 
> TXjustice05
> [snapback]2755501[/snapback]​*


WTF??? we thought that you were out of here ,who got u out from the recycle trash? just want 2 tell u something SHOW YOUR SELF!!!dont be scare and if dallas come to h town ? im sure we will do better ... anyway i think that u dont even got nothing to roll u are just a cheerleader!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2005, 10:22 AM
> *dont trip on me cuz i didnt go 2 da show.... for one i didnt have money on me 2 even sho my bikes... none of dem are ready.. so y sho.. plus da turn out or rides were weak... ill rather spend my money on sumthing worth it...
> [snapback]2755625[/snapback]​*


sup bitches


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

sup bitches :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

im not 2 worry of dallas coming to h town , we got a top secret hopper 4 them anyways


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2005, 01:30 PM
> *im not 2 worry of dallas coming to h town , we got a top secret hopper 4 them  anyways
> [snapback]2756149[/snapback]​*


LET THEM HATTERS KEEP ON HATTING WE HAVE SOMETHING FOR THEM!!!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 21 2005, 11:59 AM
> *with all your respect homie, just keep things to your self.......you may think im a little punk trying to be cool, but my fama  wouldnt like for me to be getting involved with all this chavalas talking shit.....if you want to talk shit then atleast do it in my face, but it be best to keep that shit to your self........BY THE WAY MY NAME IS TONY AND I AINT SCARED TO LET YOU KNOW WHO I AM.......I AINT NO LOSER I JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK AND I SPEAK FOR MY SELF, IF SOMETHING I HAVE AINT GOOD THEN I THROW IT AWAY!!!!!AND I DONT HIDE BEHIND NO ONE I ALWAYS STAND UP FOR MYSELF..........TEJAS BEHIND BARS, HOPE YOU GET IT
> [snapback]2756001[/snapback]​*


It is :0 I thought h-town team 84 caddy was your real name. :roflmao:


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2005, 11:16 AM
> *WTF??? we thought that you were out of here ,who got u out from the recycle trash? just want 2 tell u something SHOW YOUR SELF!!!dont be scare and if dallas come to h town ? im sure we will do better ... anyway i think that u dont even got nothing to roll u are just a cheerleader!!!
> [snapback]2756080[/snapback]​*


Did you just learn about the recycle trash in BASIC Windows 101 @ HCC maybe in your next class they'll show you how to Right Click on the mouse! Ohhh, don't get to advance on us though. Hey I have a question do you guys offer salsa with your CHIPS? You wish my viejas were your cheerleaders...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

When are you going to quit hiding behind a screen name and tell everyone who you are?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I see you nick


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 21 2005, 01:27 PM
> *I see you nick
> [snapback]2756533[/snapback]​*


I see u 2 :machinegun:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I think your lying. :guns:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Jan 12 2005, 02:30 AM
> *others say they did  but  thats all u ........like target on sat .....thats an know truck ,import spot.........they use to be at the krogers on spencer & redbluff but the lowrider started coming and the cops stoped that . So they moved to target.....but the lowrider go there and the cop are there .....ask nix
> cops suck  (even want to be cops)
> [snapback]2596064[/snapback]​*


Say dawg, i guess ur pretty lucky cause in order 2 get pulled over u gotta have a car


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Say dawg, i guess ur pretty lucky cause in order 2 get pulled over u gotta have a car
> [snapback]2756591[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 08:36 AM
> *yes thanks for everone who came to the show it was good .seen alot of people from lay it low there in the show and some on the out side of the show who didnt go in (sic713)  :dunno:  oh well thanks for the suport for the hoppers  short even show up for the hop  :biggrin: and the park was slow mabe kus the hoppers were at the show
> [snapback]2755421[/snapback]​*


I got more cars at my house than yall had at tha show :roflmao: :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

sup darkness where u at?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im here laughin at shit u wrote


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2005, 01:55 PM
> *im here laughin at shit u wrote
> [snapback]2756654[/snapback]​*


I heard that SIMPSONS bike is looking tight, if u need any CLUB SUPPORT let me know homie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 01:50 PM
> *I got more cars at my house than yall had at tha show :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2756617[/snapback]​*


wtf? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Say dawg, i guess ur pretty lucky cause in order 2 get pulled over u gotta have a car
> [snapback]2756591[/snapback]​*


wtf? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 02:00 PM
> *I heard that SIMPSONS bike is looking tight, if u need any CLUB SUPPORT let me know homie.
> [snapback]2756687[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

JOHN-HYPNOTIZED---BOILER-H-TEAM---TONY-H-TEAM---BETO-BONAFIDE AND SOME OF THE BOYS


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

JOHN-HYPNOTIZED 24INCHES-SINGLE PUMP


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

KRAZY TOYZ--27 INCHES


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=112149]KRAZY TOYZ--27 INCHES--DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

BETO-BONAFIDE--SINGLE PUMP 29 INCHES


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice pics bonafide.. sumone post more


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

SHORTY-SINGLE PUMP- 68INCHES :thumbsup:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

SHORTY-SINGLE PUMP--DONT KNOW INCHES-WENT OVER SCALE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 01:50 PM
> *I got more cars at my house than yall had at tha show :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2756617[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

SHORTY-DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

SHORTY-DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 10:32 AM
> *Negative, who's being negative Homie? I'm just callin it from what I see and after seeing the hop it was nothing to be proud of especially if your callin out people talkin about makin house calls and Bla, Bla, Bla... Not mentioning names but that fool that threw his motor into the hop area, what was that? Sore Looser! Anyway. I don't wanna see Dallas take McGregor and leave everyone with there switches hanging limp. Hope I didn't hurt your feelings with reality Houtex64 but Houston's not ready for Dallas in McGregor Park!
> 
> TxJustice05
> [snapback]2755664[/snapback]​*


U TALKIN ALL THAT MESS, AND U DONT WANT TO SAY WHO U ARE, WHY DONT U AT LEAST BRING SOMETHING OUT AND THEN U CAN TALK, AT LEAST WE ARE DOING SOMETHING TO KEEP THA LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING-- UNTIL NEXT TIME-- BUT U WONT BRING NOTHING OUT ANY WAYS! U SCURED-- SO WHY DONT U JUST GET THE HELL OUT OF THIS SITE AND STOP WORRING ABOUT WHAT WE ARE DOING!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 21 2005, 04:31 PM
> *U TALKIN ALL THAT MESS, AND U DONT WANT TO SAY WHO U ARE, WHY DONT U AT LEAST BRING SOMETHING OUT AND THEN U CAN TALK, AT LEAST WE ARE DOING SOMETHING TO KEEP THA LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING-- UNTIL NEXT TIME-- BUT U WONT BRING NOTHING OUT ANY WAYS! U SCURED-- SO WHY DONT U JUST GET THE HELL OUT OF THIS SITE AND STOP WORRING ABOUT WHAT WE ARE DOING!
> [snapback]2757097[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

sup nicca (ex214girl) :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 21 2005, 02:09 PM
> *SHORTY-SINGLE PUMP--DONT KNOW INCHES-WENT OVER SCALE! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2756940[/snapback]​*


lol...dat shorty 4 u :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 21 2005, 04:38 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2757148[/snapback]​*


Ok correct me if i am wrong but since txjustice05 says that houston pretty much sux and is no good in the lowrider stuffo or whatever but dallas is better. Isnt shorty from houston and holds records and stuff. then txjustice05 is not just talking to us but all who is involved in lowriding in houston. or is he targeting the megregor/LIL people.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

did someone piss you off txjustice05. Just wondering.


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 21 2005, 02:31 PM
> *U TALKIN ALL THAT MESS, AND U DONT WANT TO SAY WHO U ARE, WHY DONT U AT LEAST BRING SOMETHING OUT AND THEN U CAN TALK, AT LEAST WE ARE DOING SOMETHING TO KEEP THA LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING-- UNTIL NEXT TIME-- BUT U WONT BRING NOTHING OUT ANY WAYS! U SCURED-- SO WHY DONT U JUST GET THE HELL OUT OF THIS SITE AND STOP WORRING ABOUT WHAT WE ARE DOING!
> [snapback]2757097[/snapback]​*


Look here BonaPunk, I show my ride at almost everyshow in TX so FU! So I do my part and as for u HouTEX Inn Shove that thumb up your AZZ... you know why I'm still here cause it's all you same comadres calling and talking shit that I'm still around call me saying "man This vato TXJustice Talking shit". Well you know what I think! I'll stick around and keep expressing my opinion. Hey BonoPunk the pictures are nice like I said earlier Shorty's gonna have to save McGregor from Dallas and the rest of yall can stand on the side and serve salsa and Chips...

TXJustice05


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 21 2005, 02:58 PM
> *Ok correct me if i am wrong  but since txjustice05 says that houston pretty much sux and is no good in the lowrider stuffo or whatever but dallas is better. Isnt shorty from houston and holds records and stuff. then txjustice05 is not just talking to us but all who is involved in lowriding in houston. or is he targeting the megregor/LIL people.
> [snapback]2757271[/snapback]​*


I never said Dallas was better I mentioned support in there Associations and unity was very organized and not just Dallas, Chicago, LA even Florida. If my opinion hurts then it's meant for you if you read it and it doesn't matter cause it doesn't apply to you then your not my Target.

Oh and to answer your question No no one pissed me off!

TXJustice05


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 05:05 PM
> *Look here BonaPunk, I show my ride at almost everyshow in TX so FU! So I do my part and as for u HouTEX Inn Shove that thumb up your AZZ... you know why I'm still here cause it's all you same comadres calling and talking shit that I'm still around call me saying "man This vato TXJustice Talking shit". Well you know what I think! I'll stick around and keep expressing my opinion. Hey BonoPunk the pictures are nice like I said earlier Shorty's gonna have to save McGregor from Dallas and the rest of yall can stand on the side and serve salsa and Chips...
> 
> TXJustice05
> [snapback]2757302[/snapback]​*


ok now you pissed me off....
1st of all, go fuck yourself you fucken coward......what kinda pussy hides behind a computer talking shit all day long.....
2nd....go fuck yourself again......get a fucken life, instead of spreading all your hate towards us, find a hobby or something....cuz you're not trying to help....if you're not part of the solution, then you are the problem........look in the mirror pussy......


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

any feeling DISTURBED? :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 05:16 PM
> *I never said Dallas was better I mentioned support in there Associations and unity was very organized and not just Dallas, Chicago, LA even Florida. If my opinion hurts then it's meant for you if you read it and it doesn't matter cause it doesn't apply to you then your not my Target.
> 
> Oh and to answer your question No no one pissed me off!
> ...


plus, your fucken opinion doesn't count for shit......why do you even bother????you say you're old school......but i think you're old kulo........and your opinion doesn't hurt me personally, but it hurts the raza that's on here trying to do something positive......so fuck off


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I think we need a roll call in here so everyone knows who every one is. show your true identity. People need to quit hiding behind screen names. 
Real name: Jason
Ride(s) 83 Cadillac and 81 EL Camino (under construction)
Club: HOUSTON STYLEZ.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 21 2005, 05:41 PM
> *I think we need a roll call in here so everyone knows who every one is. show your true identity. People need to quit hiding behind screen names.
> Real name: Jason
> Ride(s) 83 Cadillac and 81 EL Camino (under construction)
> ...


real name: joe
ride-64 impala for sale, 55 chevy PU under construction
club: taco truckers!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FIRST NAME: *D* MIDDLE NAME: *J* LAST NAME: *LATIN*
DRIVE: *WHATEVER HAS 4 LLANTAS*
CLUB: *SOMETIMES*
INFORMATION: *I like to take long strolls down the beach with my girl, spin music, eat at fine restaurants and shoot pool.*
REFERENCES: *Available upon request*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=132755


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Look here BonaPunk, I show my ride at almost everyshow in TX so FU! So I do my part and as for u HouTEX Inn Shove that thumb up your AZZ... you know why I'm still here cause it's all you same comadres calling and talking shit that I'm still around call me saying "man This vato TXJustice Talking shit". Well you know what I think! I'll stick around and keep expressing my opinion. Hey BonoPunk the pictures are nice like I said earlier Shorty's gonna have to save McGregor from Dallas and the rest of yall can stand on the side and serve salsa and Chips...
> 
> TXJustice05
> [snapback]2757302[/snapback]​*


WHATEVER I AINT GOT TIME FOR SOMEBODY THAT HIDES BEHIND SCREEN NAMES! THIS IS MY LAST RESPONSE TO U, IF U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TELL ME IN PERSON!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

On tha koo, Quit replying to negative feedback. This tread started out real good. I met a lot of cool people and got to hang out with most of ya. I'm sure this tread was started for that and not for another purpose. It is easy to start a different tread. Let TXjus have his opionon. Let's just keep going to the park and shows. If any of ya feel the need to keep talking shit start a new tread. Even if it is to defend yourself from some talking shit about you.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 21 2005, 04:41 PM
> *I think we need a roll call in here so everyone knows who every one is. show your true identity. People need to quit hiding behind screen names.
> Real name: Jason
> Ride(s) 83 Cadillac and 81 EL Camino (under construction)
> ...


Real name:Nick Flores
Rides:92 Suburban :biggrin: ,85Cutty :biggrin: ,63Impala SS  ,53Chevy BEL-AIR :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 21 2005, 03:49 PM
> *sup nicca (ex214girl)  :wave:
> [snapback]2757229[/snapback]​*


Hey! sup, fool!  You see my prima at the park yesterday?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

real name Carlos aka LOS
rides 2002 chevy truck and 84 olds cutlass
club Houston Stylez


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 21 2005, 05:58 PM
> *On tha koo, Quit replying to negative feedback. This tread started out real good. I met a lot of cool people and got to hang out with most of ya. I'm sure this tread was started for that and not for another purpose. It is easy to start a different tread. Let TXjus have his opionon. Let's just keep going to the park and shows. If any of ya feel the need to keep talking shit start a new tread. Even if it is to defend yourself from some talking shit about you.
> [snapback]2757491[/snapback]​*


you're right homie, i try to stay cool about the shit talking .........i don't disrespect anybody til they disrespect me first..............good looking out.........peace


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 04:59 PM
> *Real name:Nick Flores
> Rides:92 Suburban :biggrin: ,85Cutty :biggrin: ,63Impala SS  ,53Chevy BEL-AIR :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2757499[/snapback]​*


real name: MIKE CHILLEMI
rides: 2000 GMC SIERRA and 86 CUTLASS
car club: HOUSTON STYLEZ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 21 2005, 05:09 PM
> *you're right homie, i try to stay cool about the shit talking .........i don't disrespect anybody til they disrespect me first..............good looking out.........peace
> [snapback]2757535[/snapback]​*


you need to take a breather and buy this mixer and turntables i'm selling. lol!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats poppin my h-town peeps.....how is everybody doing today?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2005, 06:11 PM
> *you need to take a breather and buy this mixer and turntables i'm selling.  lol!
> [snapback]2757548[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....i'll hit you up soon homie!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 21 2005, 05:14 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....i'll hit you up soon homie!!!!
> [snapback]2757560[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 04:59 PM
> *Real name:Nick Flores
> Rides:92 Suburban :biggrin: ,85Cutty :biggrin: ,63Impala SS  ,53Chevy BEL-AIR :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2757499[/snapback]​*


 Club:Houston Stylez Mutha Sucka


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 21 2005, 04:58 PM
> *On tha koo, Quit replying to negative feedback. This tread started out real good. I met a lot of cool people and got to hang out with most of ya. I'm sure this tread was started for that and not for another purpose. It is easy to start a different tread. Let TXjus have his opionon. Let's just keep going to the park and shows. If any of ya feel the need to keep talking shit start a new tread. Even if it is to defend yourself from some talking shit about you.
> [snapback]2757491[/snapback]​*


YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT, I AINT EVEN GOING TO LET THAT BOTHER ME!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

clowns need an audience....without one, they'll just fade away....keep the peace homies......i'm out.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 21 2005, 05:17 PM
> *clowns need an audience....without one, they'll just fade away....keep the peace homies......i'm out.......
> [snapback]2757573[/snapback]​*


  

orale confucious.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 05:14 PM
> *Club:Houston Stylez Mutha Sucka
> [snapback]2757563[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

name:TONY rides: 84 Cadillac coupe de ville, 90 Cadillac fleetwood, 85 Regal H- tejas Team sex:HELL Yeahhh!!! secret weapon on process(unfinished)


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 21 2005, 05:34 PM
> *name:TONY                                                                                                              rides: 84 Cadillac coupe de ville, 90 Cadillac fleetwood, 85 Regal                                    H- tejas Team                                                                                                          sex:HELL Yeahhh!!!                                                                                                    secret weapon on process(unfinished)
> [snapback]2757651[/snapback]​*


hey tony sorry to hear about the show, but its all gravy...we at the park all know what u can do, its just the begining, i know u guys we do better later on, plenty of show to come, the year has just began...


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Name: Marco "Mark" "Master"
Shop Marcustoms, Inc. since 94 straight out da garage. Now in a shop.
96 Impala ss, trying to work on
65 Impala ss, retired, dismantled, unfinished.
62 Impala ss, New to the herd. Needs complete Restro.
Here to help anyone.

No secret wepon. :biggrin: 

WWW.MARCUSTOMS.COM


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 21 2005, 06:38 PM
> *hey tony sorry to hear about the show, but its all gravy...we at the park all know what u can do, its just the begining, i know u guys we do better later on, plenty of show to come, the year has just began...
> [snapback]2757672[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: thats right homie theres more to come........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

name-michael "darkness" cato
cars-none buick daily driver 
bikes-dat blue jean bike
bike ass ornage chopper
"da simspon" under construction
club-houston stylez


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my name is Oliver Closeoff

and i drive a 64 soft top


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2005, 06:23 PM
> *my name is Oliver Closeoff
> 
> and i drive a 64 soft top
> [snapback]2757797[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Name: A Aguirre (brother to Los' 64)
Ride: Black Dakota no mods. Used to cruise a dropped Typhoon Blazer and was more of an audiophile.
Age: 28
Tried taking pics but shitty lighting all weekens I went. The weird guy with bright orange sweater that dowsnt listen to rap but metal instead and wants a 69 lincoln continental like the one in Marilyn Manson's Tainted love video.


I'd like to give my opinion as a neutral party, being that I dont own a juiced ride and kinda watch from the sidelines. I imagine that the UNITY that is lacking can be derived from the inner competition against each other. i know that the competetive spirit is what encourages for bigger and better. But the whole "clownin" on the other guy, trying to make him(or her) feel substandard because his car dont hop as high as yours is about as encouraging as TXJustice05 expressing how he feels, which he is entitled to. I think a more contructive way would be like, hop, compete, then share knowledge and advise. That guy you clowned could be off representing Houston somewhere all alone. Everyone should strive to make sure everyone has a tight ride or good hopper. Thats why some organization is needed to bring all the Clubs TOGETHER, or else its every club or individual for themselves. Thats not unity. All I here when I go to MacGregor is I clowned this and skooled that. I know its exciting but therent arent many lowriders. Its a subculture that needs internal support because everyone on the outside, that doesnt understand it, will just try to bring it down. I dont know if I hit on TXJustice's point, but there a good competitive spirit of the MacGregor LOLOS, but rather than dissing each other, go for uniting against other towns and truly rep Houston.

Mis dos cetavos








I know I'll likely get flamed, so I'll get the fajitas for the forthcoming fire.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Check out pic of the car show.

spokesandjuice.com


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man this weekend is suppose to be a great one weather wise


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2005, 07:43 PM
> *man this weekend is suppose to be a great one weather wise
> [snapback]2758197[/snapback]​*


:wave: sup firmelows ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2005, 07:57 PM
> *:wave: sup firmelows ...
> [snapback]2758273[/snapback]​*


sup girl how u been


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here are some fittings i got back from goofy "lord tx" on here. they are stainless compression fittings for my setup, and he polished them up a lil bit. next will be the stainless tubing, which that looks pretty much identical to chrome when polished. i dont have a pic of the sample piece he did.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pm him 4 any info. these are 1/2 inch fittings. they dont come cheap if interested. pm "texas gold" on here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last batch. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres whats going in my 64 in a couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Do I have to tell you guys my name :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2005, 07:22 PM
> *pm him  4 any info. these are 1/2 inch fittings. they dont come cheap if interested.  pm "texas gold" on here.
> [snapback]2758418[/snapback]​*


  ..the pitting on the fittings is from the material of the stainless not the polishing..but it shines like chrome!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i also had to reduce the pic size by 70% to post on here....so it makes it "pixelized"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 08:35 AM
> *Heard some of ya'll were looking for me at the show? It's was weird because I was there when some you asked.  After the performance at the hop Sunday I feel for you guys when Dallas takes over McGregor!  Hopefully the Short guy who hop's trucks will save you guys... LOL
> 
> TXjustice05
> [snapback]2755501[/snapback]​*


i feel for you when i find out who you are! :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

name = victor jimenez
age =27
rides =85 cutlass 2 cruise,87 montecarlo 4 hoppin,and 2000 chevy truck 4 el rodeo(chunter style :biggrin: :biggrin: )
carclub=don't know :dunno: :dunno: 
hobbies=lowriding,boxing fanatic and critic,and enjoy music
status = married but with licence 2 go out. (exp date) 4 life :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Cant we all just get along? 


So any thought on the new pics in the website?

 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 21 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Cant we all just get along?
> So any thought on the new pics in the website?
> 
> ...


no.... :biggrin: ..but foreal i hate talking negative...but man txjustajoke hating on htown and like scared lil boy hides behind his screen name! :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 21 2005, 09:26 PM
> *i feel for you when i find out who you are! :angry:
> [snapback]2758850[/snapback]​*


you RANG


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2005, 09:37 PM
> *you RANG
> [snapback]2758880[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2005, 08:37 PM
> *you RANG
> [snapback]2758880[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: ..wuz up frito!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 21 2005, 09:39 PM
> *:biggrin: ..wuz up frito!
> [snapback]2758889[/snapback]​*


i need my 15x10 rust colored spokes shined up :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2005, 08:41 PM
> *i need my 15x10 rust colored spokes shined up :0
> [snapback]2758908[/snapback]​*


lol...dont fuck with rust just stainless..but you can call 1800-need-a-miracle


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a stainless dick u can polish.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 21 2005, 12:13 PM
> *Did you just learn about the recycle trash in BASIC Windows 101 @ HCC maybe in your next class they'll show you how to Right Click on the mouse! Ohhh, don't get to advance on us though. Hey I have a question do you guys offer salsa with your CHIPS? You wish my viejas were your cheerleaders...
> [snapback]2756434[/snapback]​*


DON'T BE SCARE PUNK!!!!SHOW UR FUCKING SELF!!! u aint got no viejas!!, they don't hang with punks like u THAT GET SCARE , u said that u go 2 all the tx shows?then u must be a cheerleader or have a trailer queen, u aint got shit 2 take 2 the park.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2005, 10:47 PM
> *i got a stainless dick u can polish.
> [snapback]2758940[/snapback]​*


Didnt you mean dildo :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Name= Count Armando Alvarez Hernandez Jr...greatgreatgrandson of Count Armando Alvarez of Spain!
cars= 97 cavalier "Phantom Menace", 96 Fleetwood "Lactino"
Club= The almighty ..Latin Cartel
goals= To unite Houston Lowriders and bring back the lifestyle,sport, and the love for Lowriding! 

*HOUSTON WILL BE ONE I PROMISE YOU!!! gotta believe in something!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2005, 08:53 PM
> *Didnt you mean dildo :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2758983[/snapback]​*


nah thats not stainless :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2005, 08:47 PM
> *i got a stainless dick u can polish.
> [snapback]2758940[/snapback]​*


:uh: ***! i dont want to polish your girlfriends strap on that she uses on you! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 21 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Cant we all just get along?
> So any thought on the new pics in the website?
> 
> ...


nice pictures man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u have a very well organized website


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2005, 10:55 PM
> *nah thats not stainless  :twak:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2758993[/snapback]​*


chrome plated plasitc


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2005, 10:26 PM
> *name  = victor jimenez
> age    =27
> rides  =85 cutlass 2 cruise,87 montecarlo 4 hoppin,and 2000 chevy truck 4 el rodeo(chunter style :biggrin:  :biggrin: )
> ...



So Victor what do you think of JC Chavez Jr.? Potential or what?

Im also a boxing fanatic!
:biggrin:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 01:50 PM
> *I got more cars at my house than yall had at tha show :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2756617[/snapback]​*


and what your point u got one :biggrin: and did know u had 50 cars in your back yard :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 21 2005, 09:05 PM
> *So Victor what do you think of JC Chavez Jr.? Potential or what?
> 
> Im also a boxing fanatic!
> ...


still 2 early, but he got the right height and the right spirit, riht now he is only fighting punching bags, but he is looking pretty good, they just need 2 be very careful with him, ofcourse his dad may take care of that


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

i went to the show sunday, i regret paying seven dollars to get in, i could of use the money to put gas in my ride.


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Say dawg, i guess ur pretty lucky cause in order 2 get pulled over u gotta have a car
> [snapback]2756591[/snapback]​*


lol :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 21 2005, 09:14 PM
> *i went to the show sunday, i regret paying seven dollars to get in, i could of use the money to put gas in my ride.
> [snapback]2759100[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: ..damn! Hey..i sent you a pm!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2005, 06:43 PM
> *man this weekend is suppose to be a great one weather wise
> [snapback]2758197[/snapback]​*


 :uh: you blind ...suppose to rain all week..40% sunday :angry:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 21 2005, 09:26 PM
> *i feel for you when i find out who you are! :angry:
> [snapback]2758850[/snapback]​*


i know who it is :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 09:22 PM
> *i know who it is :biggrin:
> [snapback]2759156[/snapback]​*


Hand him over! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 21 2005, 11:23 PM
> *Hand him over! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2759165[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT!!!!!WHO IS HE.... :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

say ellie , what do u think about morales vs paquiao? honestly i wanted marquez and paquiao 4 a rematch, before mo vs pac, ofcourse i want morales to win and he should win


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

his in this pic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1109020119.jpg


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Say dawg, i guess ur pretty lucky cause in order 2 get pulled over u gotta have a car
> [snapback]2756591[/snapback]​*



tell me when you see me


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

IT SUCKS THAT I PAID $7 DOLLARS AND DROVE TO PASADENA TO SEE THE HOP BUT I MISSED IT .

JUAN


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

and this was my car but i sold last year :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2005, 11:28 PM
> *say ellie , what do u think about morales vs paquiao? honestly i wanted marquez and paquiao 4 a rematch, before mo vs pac, ofcourse i want morales to win and he should win
> [snapback]2759189[/snapback]​*



I think Morales is a smart fighter that can change to adjust to Pacs 1 punch. Barrera fell asleep on that one. Marquez handled him the right way after that terrible first round, I thought a fight was supposed to be judged on 12 rounds (if they go that far) not on one. 

:angry:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

and this was my car but i sold last year :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 09:32 PM
> *his  in this pic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1109020119.jpg
> [snapback]2759191[/snapback]​*


the guy taking the picutre in the back???


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

nope in the pic in the middle


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2005, 05:02 PM
> *Hey!  sup, fool!    You see my prima at the park yesterday?
> [snapback]2757511[/snapback]​*


Mayne your prima was there, I knew I should have gone to the park. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 21 2005, 09:36 PM
> *I think Morales is a smart fighter that can change to adjust to Pacs 1 punch. Barrera fell asleep on that one. Marquez handled him the right way after that terrible first round, I thought a fight was supposed to be judged on 12 rounds (if they go that far) not on one.
> 
> :angry:
> [snapback]2759212[/snapback]​*


right .


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 09:37 PM
> *and this was my car but i sold last year  :angry:
> [snapback]2759214[/snapback]​*


Ha..thats was at the Dreams to Reality show..when the rain and wind made that moon walk fall into the ditch!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 11:37 PM
> *and this was my car but i sold last year  :angry:
> [snapback]2759214[/snapback]​*


THAT LOOKED CLEAN BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 09:39 PM
> *nope in the pic in the middle
> [snapback]2759233[/snapback]​*


he tell you or you think its him


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

good memory goofy :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 09:42 PM
> *good memory goofy :biggrin:
> [snapback]2759260[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Real Name: Magic

Ranflas: '81 Regal (under construction), '87 Cutty ( under construction)

Car Club: Phoenix Creationz 

Status: Single but looking ( Hmmmm I wonder what 214's prima is doing this weekend)


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP SENOR MAGIC, WHERE U BEEN HIDING?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 21 2005, 09:41 PM
> *Ha..thats was at the Dreams to Reality show..when the rain and wind made that moon walk fall into the ditch!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2759249[/snapback]​*


THAT WAS NO DITCH IT WAS A BAYOU!!!!

JUAN


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 21 2005, 10:49 PM
> *WZUP SENOR MAGIC, WHERE U BEEN HIDING?
> [snapback]2759296[/snapback]​*


Not hiding just keep falling asleep at the wrong times and wake up when shit is already over. But from what I hear I didn't miss much at the show.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 21 2005, 09:49 PM
> *THAT WAS NO DITCH IT WAS A BAYOU!!!!
> 
> JUAN
> [snapback]2759297[/snapback]​*


yeah dodge truck had a hardtime pulling it back :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 21 2005, 09:49 PM
> *THAT WAS NO DITCH IT WAS A BAYOU!!!!
> 
> JUAN
> [snapback]2759297[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: ..hey you the foo with them krazy j's on at the park yestarday??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 21 2005, 09:51 PM
> *:biggrin: ..hey you the foo with them krazy j's on at the park yestarday??
> [snapback]2759315[/snapback]​*



YEAH NEEDED SOME NEW SHOES .

JUAN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 21 2005, 11:34 PM
> *IT SUCKS THAT I PAID $7 DOLLARS AND DROVE TO PASADENA TO SEE THE HOP BUT I MISSED IT .
> 
> JUAN
> [snapback]2759202[/snapback]​*


SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU SEEN THE HOP :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 21 2005, 11:34 PM
> *IT SUCKS THAT I PAID $7 DOLLARS AND DROVE TO PASADENA TO SEE THE HOP BUT I MISSED IT .
> 
> JUAN
> [snapback]2759202[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

near the center of the pic?? Take your pick. eenie Meeni minie Moe. Everyone else is kinda off center.

#1 [attachmentid=112553]

#2 [attachmentid=112554]

#3 [attachmentid=112555]

#4 [attachmentid=112557]

I dont know who and this is just to help everyone find out.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 21 2005, 10:33 PM
> *near the center of the pic?? Take your pick.  eenie Meeni minie Moe.  Everyone else is kinda off center.
> 
> #1 [attachmentid=112553]
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i dont think its none of them...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 21 2005, 10:37 PM
> *and this was my car but i sold last year  :angry:
> [snapback]2759214[/snapback]​*


wats da pride in buying a car dats already done up... try fixing one from ground up....BY URSELF
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2005, 12:33 AM
> *near the center of the pic?? Take your pick.  eenie Meeni minie Moe.  Everyone else is kinda off center.
> 
> #1 [attachmentid=112553]
> ...


#2 :uh: :biggrin:  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2005, 11:39 PM
> *wats da pride in buying a car dats already done up... try fixing one from ground up....BY URSELF
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:
> [snapback]2759479[/snapback]​*


fuck you nixx


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 21 2005, 11:37 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i dont think its none of them...
> [snapback]2759476[/snapback]​*


its one of them


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin: waiting


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

now u call call nick . dont b sendin me private messages.. if u got sumthing 2 say .. post it here.. and if u got beef wit nick.. u tell em...dont cum 2 me with ur bullshit


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

you growing balls?


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

mike answer your phone then :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 12:20 AM
> *you growing balls?
> [snapback]2759797[/snapback]​*


been had balls.. im just a quiet low key person.i get along wit everyone.i dont fuck wit no one.but now u pissin me off and it time 2 speak my mind


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 12:22 AM
> *mike answer your phone then :biggrin:
> [snapback]2759803[/snapback]​*


i dont wanna b bother wit ur bull


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2005, 01:22 AM
> *been had balls.. im just a quiet low key person.i get along wit everyone.i dont  fuck wit no one.but now u pissin me off and it time 2 speak my mind
> [snapback]2759804[/snapback]​*


then call me and speak dont try to talk shit here!!!!!


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

This TX_Injustice motherfucker is bullshit... As soon as I scrap up some $ to build up another Regal or 60/62/67 Ill be rollin up.


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

well ill come to ur house tommorow and see you  cool?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 12:24 AM
> *then call me and speak dont try to talk shit here!!!!!
> [snapback]2759810[/snapback]​*


i neva tried talkin shit 2 u .. u da one who started all dis bullshit wit ur stupid comment about me not goin 2 ur show... if i didnt wanna show.. i didnt wanna show.. respect dat and leave it alone...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 12:25 AM
> *well ill come to ur house tommorow and see you    cool?
> [snapback]2759814[/snapback]​*


yea u can cum and pick up ur bike.. other than dat i dont need 2 speak wit ya


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

i was kidding :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: then you call nix and you know i dont give a fuck


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 12:27 AM
> *i was kidding  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  then you call nix and you know i dont give a fuck
> [snapback]2759819[/snapback]​*


nicks gunna be at work handling his own bizz


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

what i dont care if hes there or not :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 12:29 AM
> *what i dont care if hes there or not :twak:
> [snapback]2759828[/snapback]​*


then y u talkin about me calling him for.. sendin me private messages.. just fuck off already and leave me da fuck alone...


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

talk shit when you see me not on here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2005, 08:47 PM
> *Do I have to tell you guys my name :biggrin:
> [snapback]2758633[/snapback]​*


nope, we all know your name jose. :biggrin:


----------



## squeegee king (Feb 18, 2005)

SK holdin it down in h-town area
haha


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 01:00 AM
> *fuck you nixx
> [snapback]2759753[/snapback]​*


Say dawg,Dont take this shit to tha heart. By tha way go pick up tha bike that DARKNESS is WORKING ON 4 U.TAKE PRIDE IN UR RIDE, BUILT SOMETHING URSELF :biggrin: :twak: :burn:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2005, 08:51 AM
> *nope, we all know your name jose.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2760369[/snapback]​*


I thought it was Pablo maurice winston james sergio johnson III


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HOUSTON STYLEZ MUTHA SUCKA


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

WHO?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 09:40 AM
> *WHO?
> [snapback]2760649[/snapback]​*


mike jones .. jonessss .. jonessss


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2005, 10:46 AM
> *mike jones .. jonessss .. jonessss
> [snapback]2760662[/snapback]​*


NO :twak: HOUSTON STYLEZ 
get it right.


----------



## squeegee king (Feb 18, 2005)

SKSK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhh ok..


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2005, 10:51 AM
> *ohhhhhhhhhh ok..
> [snapback]2760682[/snapback]​*


Now you got it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup... oh wells... im bot 2 go shower and run sum erans i need 2 get done...ill get on lata and see wats new


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 10:39 AM
> *I thought it was Pablo maurice winston james sergio johnson III
> [snapback]2760647[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i thought liv4lacs was messican until i met him.  :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2005, 11:00 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i thought liv4lacs was messican until i met him.    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2760708[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
he's a mexican at heart homie! la sangre azteca runs in his veins(as well as hydraulic fluid)cus he's always been down with the brown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2005, 10:04 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he's a mexican at heart homie!  la sangre azteca runs in his veins(as well as hydraulic fluid)cus he's always been down with the brown
> [snapback]2760714[/snapback]​*


so does dat make me a blackxican cince i been down a lil..... lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2005, 11:04 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he's a mexican at heart homie!  la sangre azteca runs in his veins(as well as hydraulic fluid)cus he's always been down with the brown
> [snapback]2760714[/snapback]​*


i know man. i was walking up at macgregor, saw uniquedeuce standing by the cabrio (already met him before) saw this black man with a pit, a small white guy standing there and a latina. i was wondering where liv4lacs was. then he introduced himself. i was thinking "ay buey!" lol! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2005, 11:11 AM
> *i know man.  i was walking up at macgregor, saw uniquedeuce standing by the cabrio (already met him before) saw this black man with a pit, a small white guy standing there and a latina.  i was wondering where liv4lacs was.  then he introduced himself.  i was thinking "ay buey!"  lol!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2760729[/snapback]​*


D'oh! :biggrin: 

sic713, yea, thats cool homie. i gotta black homeboy thats mexican too. this fool eats at the taqueria everyday, listens to tejano music, loves the pulga(flea market) on Airline and only dates latinas


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2005, 11:09 AM
> *so does dat make me a blackxican cince i been down a lil..... lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2760724[/snapback]​*


Your Black????????????????
When did this happen I had no Idea. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 11:32 AM
> *Your Black????????????????
> When did this happen I had no Idea.  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2760831[/snapback]​*


:0 i'm confused now.  so in otherwords sic713 is chicano but is kind of like spm = blaxican?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

or could he be from northside? :biggrin: 

no offense to northsiders, some of my fondest memories are of northside...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2005, 11:50 AM
> *or could he be from northside? :biggrin:
> 
> no offense to northsiders, some of my fondest memories are of northside...
> [snapback]2760910[/snapback]​*


you are about to get a ton of these.....










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2005, 11:52 AM
> *you are about to get a ton of these.....
> 
> 
> ...



dammit, i knew it. every time i see MY OWN posts, i get offended 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2005, 11:54 AM
> *dammit, i knew it.  every time i see MY OWN posts, i get offended
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2760932[/snapback]​*


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2005, 12:50 PM
> *or could he be from northside? :biggrin:
> 
> no offense to northsiders, some of my fondest memories are of northside...
> [snapback]2760910[/snapback]​*



Ah memories yep Good ones too.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey...so if a black guy listening to tejano or whatever is blaxican, then all the hispanic brothers out there listening to rap are....?? Wait so since I listen to metal and avoid rap does that make me whixican?! Damn, how would I even pronouce that. I think if you listen to tejano your a texican...youd need to listen to rancheras and corridos to be blaxican. I just like being human with my own taste for music.
:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2005, 11:36 AM
> *:0  i'm confused now.    so in otherwords sic713 is chicano but is kind of like spm = blaxican?
> [snapback]2760843[/snapback]​*


sic713 is black on tha outside but browm on the inside ,to the bone :dunno:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

SO are you saying he is a snickers bar? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 12:59 PM
> *SO are you saying he is a snickers bar?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2761197[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 21 2005, 09:54 PM
> *Name= Count Armando Alvarez Hernandez Jr...greatgreatgrandson of Count Armando Alvarez of Spain!
> cars= 97 cavalier "Phantom Menace", 96 Fleetwood "Lactino"
> Club= The almighty ..Latin Cartel
> ...


Alvarez ... :ugh: ... that's my family name .... are you going to the Alvarez family reunion in October ... :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 21 2005, 10:47 PM
> *Real Name: Magic
> 
> Ranflas: '81 Regal (under construction), '87 Cutty ( under construction)
> ...


 :0 lmao! I'm gonna tell her!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2005, 10:21 AM
> *D'oh! :biggrin:
> 
> sic713, yea, thats cool homie.  i gotta black homeboy thats mexican too.  this fool eats at the taqueria everyday, listens to tejano music, loves the pulga(flea market) on Airline and only dates latinas
> [snapback]2760767[/snapback]​*


shit... dat might b my twin then.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 10:32 AM
> *Your Black????????????????
> When did this happen I had no Idea.  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2760831[/snapback]​*


umm on january 9 1985....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 11:59 AM
> *SO are you saying he is a snickers bar?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2761197[/snapback]​*


naw dude... im a 3 mustaeers (cant spell 4 shit)


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2005, 02:31 PM
> *naw dude... im a 3 <s>mustaeers</s> musketeers    (cant spell 4 shit)
> [snapback]2761717[/snapback]​*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2005, 02:31 PM
> *
> [snapback]2762203[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Is anybody out there?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I am here. :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2005, 11:11 AM
> *i know man.  i was walking up at macgregor, saw uniquedeuce standing by the cabrio (already met him before) saw this black man with a pit, a small white guy standing there and a latina.  i was wondering where liv4lacs was.  then he introduced himself.  i was thinking "ay buey!"  lol!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2760729[/snapback]​*


You went to the park without me, punk :twak:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> *get off my dick
> [ Forward PM | Reply ]
> Personal Message
> hypnotized get off my dick, Today, 01:05 AM
> bitch you dont know me mother fucker Quit being jasons puppet bitch nono.gif*


Say BITCH,I mean BIRD i dont know why ur using that foul language 4 dog but keep it up and ur gonna find ur HOUSE on FLAT TIRES.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 05:39 PM
> *I am here.  :wave:
> [snapback]2762788[/snapback]​*


Whats up dawg whats goin down :cheesy:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Just chillen. I heard your ready to start the new mods on the burb.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 05:53 PM
> *Just chillen. I heard your ready to start the new mods on the burb.
> [snapback]2762850[/snapback]​*


fuck tha burb i wanna bring out the BEL-AIR already.The way things are goin I think it'll be ready sooner than I planned just to shut them hattas up.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Thats what I am talkin about.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

whut up fellas!!!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sup peeps


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sup Tony how you doin?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup pinche los


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:dunno: Whats goin on Joe? Mark goin over tonight to check out that truck?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 22 2005, 02:16 PM
> *:0 lmao!  I'm gonna tell her!!!!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2761637[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: Do It... Do It..... I dare you :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

LOS MAGNIFICOS IN DALLAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Q'vo homies


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

LOS MAGNIFICOS IN DALLAS


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

hey carlos....when you gonna get that booster????


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 22 2005, 07:06 PM
> *LOS MAGNIFICOS IN DALLAS!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2763147[/snapback]​*


So is this all the talk about Dallas clowin Houston is all about?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 22 2005, 07:08 PM
> *hey carlos....when you gonna get that booster????
> [snapback]2763160[/snapback]​*


Shit I'm not sure but I'll get you that money as soon as I can


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 07:08 PM
> *So is this all the talk about Dallas clowin Houston is all about?
> [snapback]2763165[/snapback]​*


WE WILL BE THUR, SHOWING AND HOPPING!!!!!!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

hey los, let's go to the dallas show, i'll pay for gas and the pinche beer!!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 08:10 PM
> *Shit I'm not sure but I'll get you that money as soon as I can
> [snapback]2763172[/snapback]​*


don't even worry about it, get the booster and m.cylinder first.......pay me whenever......i know where you hang out at!!! :guns: :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 22 2005, 07:11 PM
> *hey los, let's go to the dallas show, i'll pay for gas and the pinche beer!!
> [snapback]2763181[/snapback]​*


I dont know if I can make it. I need to check my work schedule.I'll get back to you when I find out.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

orale, let me know


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2005, 12:11 PM
> *i know man.  i was walking up at macgregor, saw uniquedeuce standing by the cabrio (already met him before) saw this black man with a pit, a small white guy standing there and a latina.  i was wondering where liv4lacs was.  then he introduced himself.  i was thinking "ay buey!"  lol!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2760729[/snapback]​*


My wifey........


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 22 2005, 07:06 PM
> *LOS MAGNIFICOS IN DALLAS!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2763147[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 22 2005, 07:12 PM
> *......i know where you hang out at!!! :guns:  :burn:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2763188[/snapback]​*



?? :around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 22 2005, 07:06 PM
> *:cheesy:  Do It... Do It..... I dare you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2763145[/snapback]​*


 :0 I will ... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 22 2005, 07:15 PM
> *:0 I will ... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2763207[/snapback]​*


  tell her to call me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 22 2005, 07:16 PM
> *  tell her to call me
> [snapback]2763210[/snapback]​*


pm number please ...


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

aight, ya'll take it easy, i'm out


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Laterz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Liv4Lacs, EX214GIRL, Senor_Magic, Dualhex02, Los's64, houtex64, KRAZYTOYZ, TXjustice05


TXjustice05, You read to start pissing people off..............









LoL.......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 21 2005, 06:59 PM
> *Name: A Aguirre  (brother to Los' 64)
> Ride: Black Dakota no mods.  Used to cruise a dropped Typhoon Blazer and was more of an audiophile.
> Age: 28
> ...


MAN i figured I was gonna piss some people off...but nothing yet. I guess my long ass post got looked over. Ahh well I didnt really have any fajitas for the flaming.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Answer the cell switchesforlife


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WB everybody LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

TXjustice05 <--------------

























:biggrin: Im bored I want to see some action


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

The park was pretty slow this last weekend.I also heard that the show was pretty weak too (not the hoppers),so if hardly anyone went to the show or the park, then where the heck was everyone at?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2005, 07:31 PM
> *TXjustice05 <--------------
> 
> 
> ...



where the hell are you getting these icons?? that shit is funny.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

cadillacforums?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 06:21 PM
> *Answer the cell switchesforlife
> [snapback]2763232[/snapback]​*


sorry i had it on silent, so wuz everyone who's going 2 the park this weeknd?
...i know 4 sure that i am going , i already miss the park ,some how it is badass chillen at the park


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 07:33 PM
> *The park was pretty slow this last weekend.I also heard that the show was pretty weak too (not the hoppers),so if hardly anyone went to the show or the park, then where the heck was everyone at?
> [snapback]2763268[/snapback]​*


I was asleep. Had a rough night, got home at 6 decided to take a quick nap, woke up at 8 missed everything.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2005, 07:39 PM
> *sorry  i had it on silent, so wuz everyone who's going 2 the park this weeknd?
> ...i know 4 sure that i am going , i already miss the park ,some how it is badass chillen at the park
> [snapback]2763291[/snapback]​*


I know i'll be there


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 08:36 PM
> *cadillacforums?
> [snapback]2763273[/snapback]​*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 08:33 PM
> *The park was pretty slow this last weekend.I also heard that the show was pretty weak too (not the hoppers),so if hardly anyone went to the show or the park, then where the heck was everyone at?
> [snapback]2763268[/snapback]​*


I was in Mexico


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 22 2005, 07:40 PM
> *I was asleep. Had a rough night, got home at 6 decided to take a quick nap, woke up at 8 missed everything.
> [snapback]2763293[/snapback]​*


Just do what I did, I got off of workat 7am, went to help my sis set up for baby shower, kinda, then go to the park w/o any sleep. :biggrin: Sleep is for the night time NOT the day


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2005, 06:34 PM
> *where the hell are you getting these icons??  that shit is funny.
> [snapback]2763271[/snapback]​*


4 real those icons are funny   where do u get them liv4lacs?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

right click on the image then click on property and it'll tell you where its from,right?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

heard it was gonna rain this weekend? guess i shouldnt blame th erain though, i might go.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 07:45 PM
> *Just do what I did, I got off of workat 7am, went to help my sis set up for baby shower, kinda, then go to the park w/o any sleep. :biggrin: Sleep is for the night time NOT the day
> [snapback]2763316[/snapback]​*


Then so be it no more sleep for me. I'm not missing another Sunday at the park


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 22 2005, 07:57 PM
> *Then so be it no more sleep for me. I'm not missing another Sunday at the park
> [snapback]2763334[/snapback]​*


LOL I didnt say NO MORE SLEEP I said NO SLEEP DURING THE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2005, 08:45 PM
> *4 real those icons are funny     where do u get them liv4lacs?
> [snapback]2763317[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I guess I have to register to be able to see those things(smilies) there huh?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 06:59 PM
> *LOL I didnt say NO MORE SLEEP I said NO SLEEP DURING THE DAY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2763343[/snapback]​*


wait a minute los, u always falling sleep at my house? (on day time) :twak: :twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 07:59 PM
> *LOL I didnt say NO MORE SLEEP I said NO SLEEP DURING THE DAY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2763343[/snapback]​*


Oh ok no sleep during the day :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Theres a difference though. How many times have I gone to picnic or show or even the park while just getting off of work?More than once I can tell you.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 07:12 PM
> *Theres a difference though. How many times have I gone to picnic or show or even the park while just getting off of work?More than once I can tell you.
> [snapback]2763402[/snapback]​*


u right,u right :worship: :worship:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 22 2005, 08:04 PM
> *Oh ok no sleep during the day  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2763365[/snapback]​*


Ok let me specify a little further.If there is a show or picnic or park that Sunday,no sleeping before going there.Sleep after all has happened that way you dont miss anything.There's a chance you might not be able to drive sitting there in your ride falling asleep.Get someone to drive or what I do I drive my Impala and theres no way i feel sleepy in there with all that bouncing and fish tailing. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wuz up tony , are u ready to make ur caddy newer with that front end?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 07:16 PM
> *Ok let me specify a little further.If there is a show or picnic or park that Sunday,no sleeping before going there.Sleep after all has happened that way you dont miss anything.There's a chance you might not be able to drive sitting there in your ride falling asleep.Get someone to drive or what I do I drive my Impala and theres no way i feel sleepy in there with all that bouncing and fish tailing. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2763417[/snapback]​*


don't u have accumulators?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2005, 09:18 PM
> *wuz up tony , are u ready to make ur caddy newer with that front end?
> [snapback]2763427[/snapback]​*


WHAT FRONT END!!!! :buttkick:  :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2005, 08:18 PM
> *wuz up tony , are u ready to make ur caddy newer with that front end?
> [snapback]2763427[/snapback]​*


THAT WAS MINE CLIP I BOUGHT!!1 :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 22 2005, 09:21 PM
> *THAT WAS MINE  CLIP I BOUGHT!!1 :twak:
> [snapback]2763449[/snapback]​*


DID YOU HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO BUY A PAPER CLIP! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2005, 07:21 PM
> *WHAT FRONT END!!!! :buttkick:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2763440[/snapback]​*


my bad, i was confusing u with somebodyelse :uh: :uh:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2005, 08:23 PM
> *DID YOU HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO BUY A PAPER CLIP! :0
> [snapback]2763452[/snapback]​*


YE :biggrin: AH I SURE DO, I TOOK THE MONEY FROM THE HOP!!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:want:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 22 2005, 09:21 PM
> *THAT WAS MINE  CLIP I BOUGHT!!1 :twak:
> [snapback]2763449[/snapback]​*


Euro clip????????







:dunno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

HMMM


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2005, 08:21 PM
> *don't u have accumulators?
> [snapback]2763438[/snapback]​*


I turned em off LOL


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Brian how you get those smilies to work in this forum?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Friday Feb 25 
Few Showers
High 57°F
Low 45°F 
Precip: 30% 

Saturday 26 
Few Showers 
High 62°F
Low 48°F 
Precip: 30% 

Sunday 27 
Few Showers
High 66°F
Low 54°F 
Precip: 30%


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I have the list right here .


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 08:31 PM
> *Hey Brian how you get those smilies to work in this forum?
> [snapback]2763476[/snapback]​*



hey dont use the code for them...insert an "IMG" and paste the link with the www.cadillacforums.com in it


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2005, 08:32 PM
> *Friday Feb 25
> Few Showers
> High 57°F
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2005, 08:32 PM
> *Friday Feb 25
> Few Showers
> High 57°F
> ...


Sounds good for Sunday. It might even be sunny. LOL


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2005, 08:26 PM
> *Euro clip????????
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir! how much u got the clips for and the dash?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmm testing testing


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2005, 08:33 PM
> *hey dont use the code for them...insert an "IMG" and paste the link with the www.cadillacforums.com in it
> [snapback]2763486[/snapback]​*


HMM let me try that and see if I can do it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 09:31 PM
> *Hey Brian how you get those smilies to work in this forum?
> [snapback]2763476[/snapback]​*


right click, copy
paste, as a IMG


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

hmm


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 22 2005, 09:34 PM
> *yes sir!  how much u got the clips for and the dash?
> [snapback]2763493[/snapback]​*


Installed? :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Some sites dont allow remote linking..in which case yyou may get little red x-boxes.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to your control panel
hey
[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
MY88CUTLASS 
hey, Today, 09:32 PM
Delete Post Quote Post


New Member
*

Group: Members
Posts: 2
Member No.: 18,699
Joined: Feb 2005




i seen you had a bad hopp at da show 


YEAH I DID, I WAS SO FUCKN PIST OFF...OH WELL IT OK, I KNOW I'LL DO WAY BETTER WITH MY NEW PUMPS AND MOTORS THAT IM WAITING FOR!!!BY THE WAY I FOUND YOU AND IT WASN'T HARD......IN THE LOWRIDER WORLD YOU CAN'T HIDE!!!! :0


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/images/smilies/afro.gif


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Dammit I cant do it.LOL


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2005, 08:37 PM
> *Installed?  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2763507[/snapback]​*


nah not installed.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

when you are posting there is a button that says IMG...click that and a window pops up..paste your link in there and hit ok. It'll add the IMG tag to you link in the posty inserting or "remote linking" that image into your post on this site from the cadillacforums site.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SUNDAY 30%







Considering Houston weather...30% aint shite. Now if it said 60% then I'd worry...and between now and then it'll change...tomorrow is barely humpday. Too bad I missed out on 2-fer Tuesdays at wings n more. We should all hang out one day at Wings n More on a Tuesday for the 2-fer special buy a quantity of wings and get an equal amount free. I like the one in Marq-E plaza on I-10 outside of 6-10.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry, dynamic pages in the


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 22 2005, 09:43 PM
> *nah not installed.
> [snapback]2763524[/snapback]​*


you know how to make the dash digital work?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

u right 30% chance aint shitty,


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 08:48 PM
> *Sorry, dynamic pages in the tags are not allowed
> [right][snapback]2763556[/snapback][/right][/b][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2005, 09:50 PM
> *Bro, WTF.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2005, 07:50 PM
> *Bro, WTF.
> 
> OK make sure your link is an image file...the http://........has to end in a .jpg, or .gif etc...no >htm or .htmls.phps.asp etc
> [snapback]2763570[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MY88CUTLASS 
HEY, Today, 09:43 PM
Delete Post Quote Post




YEAH I KNEW JAUN WOULD SNITCH BUT IT'S COOL NOW YOU KNOW I WASN'T BULL SHITIN ABOUT WHAT I'M COMING OUT WITH


NAH HOMEBOY IT WASNT JUAN WHO TOLD ME, BUT YOUR CLOSE...THATS COOL THOUGH, WELL YOU DONT HAVE TO BE SHORTY NEPHEW TO BRING OUT A HOPPER...ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS BRING IT OUT AND KEEP IT COOL !!!!!!JUST STAY REAL AND DONT LET THAT SHIT GET TO YOUR HEAD!!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Finally LOL


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 09:05 PM
> *Finally  LOL
> [snapback]2763677[/snapback]​*


Free your mind. You are the ONE NEO. You think thats air you're breathing now?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WTF?WTF! ahahahah

hey it looks like you got it.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 10:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 22 2005, 10:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2005, 07:44 PM
> *I was in Mexico
> [snapback]2763313[/snapback]​*


este buey, donde en mexico ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Feb 22 2005, 10:21 PM
> *este buey, donde en mexico ?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2763750[/snapback]​*


Reynosa, buey :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Well here are some sample pieces of electro polished stainless steel ive done for those who didnt get to see it at the park. the lil piece in the middle is what those two bars used to look like!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

this is a stainless steel hardline i did.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

...


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 22 2005, 09:34 PM
> *Well here are some sample pieces of electro polished stainless steel ive done for those who didnt get to see it at the park. the lil piece in the middle is what those two bars used to look like!
> [snapback]2763795[/snapback]​*


HEY GOOFY, CAN U STRAIGHTEN OUT DENTED ALUMINUM SIDE TRIM?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 08:35 PM
> *...
> [snapback]2763799[/snapback]​*


fuckin bored ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2005, 10:06 PM
> *Free your mind.  You are the ONE NEO.  You think thats air you're breathing now?
> [snapback]2763694[/snapback]​*



I had a nagging suspicion about _what _ I was breathing...

uffin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2005, 10:00 PM
> *fuckin bored ass
> [snapback]2763872[/snapback]​*


You got that right. :cheesy: So since it is so quite in here I am going to bed.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 22 2005, 09:01 PM
> *You got that right.  :cheesy:  So since it is so quite in here I am going to bed.
> [snapback]2763880[/snapback]​*


goodnite u queer.. u want ur teddy bear.. or ur stuff lowrider man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wussup htown.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 22 2005, 09:00 PM
> *HEY GOOFY, CAN U STRAIGHTEN OUT DENTED ALUMINUM SIDE TRIM?
> [snapback]2763871[/snapback]​*


sorry sir..  no.... just electro polish stainless....


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2005, 05:43 PM
> *Say BITCH,I mean BIRD i dont know why ur using that foul language 4 dog but keep it up and ur gonna find ur HOUSE on FLAT TIRES.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2762801[/snapback]​*


bring it bitch ill give u the adress


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 09:18 PM
> *bring it bitch ill give u the adress
> [snapback]2763946[/snapback]​*


 :angry: ..bird this was posted before we talked!!!!!!!! let it go foo!


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2005, 10:39 AM
> *Say dawg,Dont take this shit to tha heart. By tha way go pick up tha bike that DARKNESS is WORKING ON 4 U.TAKE PRIDE IN UR RIDE, BUILT SOMETHING URSELF :biggrin:  :twak:  :burn:
> [snapback]2760646[/snapback]​*


lol why dont u bring it to me


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

ok 4 you goofy :biggrin: but cant wait to see him


----------



## impalaconnection (Jan 10, 2005)

like at park this weekend


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaconnection_@Feb 22 2005, 09:31 PM
> *like at park this weekend
> [snapback]2764020[/snapback]​*


 :angry: no cheerleeding


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 09:22 PM
> *ok 4 you goofy  :biggrin:  but cant wait to see him
> [snapback]2763978[/snapback]​*


squash it..homie


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

werd, we dont need no violence....itll make everyone look bad.


----------



## impalaconnection (Jan 10, 2005)

At lease he dont live at home with mommy and daddy ur just talking shit because ur a jasons BITCH.its like this when jason says not to show yall dont so vu jasons BITCH HE RUNS YOUR ASS you are just a club hopper so quit talking shit before you are like jason cant get in any club with begging to get in BITCH before you talk shit make sure they dont know where you live BITCH


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalaconnection_@Feb 22 2005, 09:50 PM
> *At lease he dont live at home with mommy and daddy  ur just talking shit because ur a jasons  BITCH.its like this when jason says not to show yall dont so vu jasons BITCH HE RUNS YOUR ASS you are just a club hopper so quit talking shit before you are like jason cant get in any club with begging to get in BITCH before you talk shit make sure they  dont  know where you live BITCH
> [snapback]2764082[/snapback]​*


 :angry: dont fuck up this topic sir.....pm the person u need to speak ur mind to..but i would squash it if I was you bro.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaconnection_@Feb 22 2005, 09:50 PM
> *At lease he dont live at home with mommy and daddy  ur just talking shit because ur a jasons  BITCH.its like this when jason says not to show yall dont so vu jasons BITCH HE RUNS YOUR ASS you are just a club hopper so quit talking shit before you are like jason cant get in any club with begging to get in BITCH before you talk shit make sure they  dont  know where you live BITCH
> [snapback]2764082[/snapback]​*


****** are tryin 2 squash dis shit.. but yall keep bringin it up


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

yes, what started it anyway? how bout wes top? this is the problem with houston, too many people angry at each other.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 22 2005, 09:59 PM
> *yes, what started it anyway? how bout wes top? this is the problem with houston, too many people angry at each other.
> [snapback]2764122[/snapback]​*


ive spoken to both presidents of these clubs.. there shouldnt be a problem anymore but i see some of there members still dont let shit go.. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

MIKE
[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
impalaconnection MIKE, Today, 09:58 PM 


Member


Group: Members
Posts: 31
Member No.: 17,782
Joined: Jan 2005



HE WAS JUST JOKING WITH YOU AT SHOW YOU KNOW THAT NICK WAS NOT EVEN BROUGHT UP IN CONVERSATION I WAS STANDING BESIDE BIRD WHEN BIRD CALLED YOU.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

rob..u latin dreams??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Goofy,What is "ELECTRO POLISHING" anyways? Is it the same as my grinder with a buffing wheel and some ruge?


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

whats up goofy


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalaconnection_@Feb 22 2005, 10:50 PM
> *At lease he dont live at home with mommy and daddy  ur just talking shit because ur a jasons  BITCH.its like this when jason says not to show yall dont so vu jasons BITCH HE RUNS YOUR ASS you are just a club hopper so quit talking shit before you are like jason cant get in any club with begging to get in BITCH before you talk shit make sure they  dont  know where you live BITCH
> [snapback]2764082[/snapback]​*


im narrowing it down to 2 people....either mr 75th street or mr buchanan..... aww i do kno were yall ****** live


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

sleep tight


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

how do ******** remodel there house....
they add spinning hubcaps


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

a goofy whats up whith with hard lines do you get them or do you just electroplate them


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Goofy,What is "ELECTRO POLISHING" anyways? Is it the same as my grinder with a buffing wheel and some ruge?
> [snapback]2764194[/snapback]​*


no..my friend...its dipped in some acid chemical to make it shine like chrome. did you see these pics? those twisted bars used to look like that lil piece in the middle before i electro polished it


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Does it polish twisted metal better than chromeplating? Ive notice some twisted metal doesnt turn out good when you chrome plate it.


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

nix its droped ok?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 22 2005, 10:34 PM
> *Does it polish twisted metal better than chromeplating? Ive notice some twisted metal doesnt turn out good when you chrome plate it.
> [snapback]2764265[/snapback]​*


if its stainless metal it polishes better then chrome


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 10:42 PM
> *nix its droped  ok?
> [snapback]2764268[/snapback]​*


kool bird..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 22 2005, 10:29 PM
> *a goofy whats up whith with hard lines do you get them or do you just electroplate them
> [snapback]2764243[/snapback]​*


my homie TEXASGOLD gets hardline tubing..jus pm him..rob


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 11:42 PM
> *nix its droped  ok?
> [snapback]2764268[/snapback]​*


good, dont take it 2 da heart


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

:dunno: never


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up latin dreams good to see u up in the mix homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

whats up


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 22 2005, 11:57 PM
> *whats up
> [snapback]2764327[/snapback]​*


nada fool just chillin, taking it day by day.......


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

shit i feel ya


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 23 2005, 12:01 AM
> *shit i feel ya
> [snapback]2764350[/snapback]​*


so when is latin dreams gonna be hittin the scene at the park and at the shows?


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

man you no how that goes trying to wait for ced to finish joe ride but thats a hole nother topic i need to find someone to redue my switches so i can let jay start on my paint but hope fully soon i see ya boys at the park hope fully my ride will be done by may


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 23 2005, 12:13 AM
> *man you no how that goes trying to wait for ced to finish joe ride but thats a hole nother topic i need to find someone to redue my switches so i can let jay start on my paint but hope fully soon i see ya  boys at the park hope fully my ride will be done by may
> [snapback]2764408[/snapback]​*


thats cool, well if u come by the park on sunday u could talk to los and see if he can help u out, if not im sure that there are plenty of peeps at the park that can...well we all kno how ced is we have known him for too long, just gotz to stay on his case.... when u talk to him tell him i said whats up.


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

ALRIGHT A WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THE LATINDREAMS MOLD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 22 2005, 05:40 PM
> *You went to the park without me, punk  :twak:
> [snapback]2762791[/snapback]​*


that was like 2 weeks before you 1st went to the park.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2005, 07:14 PM
> *My wifey........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2005, 11:28 PM
> *how do ******** remodel there house....
> they add spinning hubcaps
> [snapback]2764242[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

SO WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND AVE? :dunno:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

trudawg,,u might have to move again to find out!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Wow...I just stumbled across this thread and it's huge...I tried to read back, but only got to about page 100. Anyways, it's good to see Houston all communicating on here, and I figured I'd say what's up to everyone...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

This will be my only response to Bird (hypnotized- this is the correct spelling) and sky (impala connection). Both of you need to grow up and move on with your lives and quit worrying about me. You say I had to beg to get into a club thats not how I remeber it. I was recruited by a few clubs and after considering my options I choose the one that fit me the best. As for your comments about me telling people what they can and can not do, make up your minds. In one sentence you you say that I am nothing and had to beg to join a real club but then in the next sentence you claim I am controling people. Which is it? I got over hypnotized car club a long time ago why can't hypnotized get over me? I would like to thank you two for one thing by you showing your true colors I was given the motivation to make the best move of my life and get of the sinking ship known as hypnotized. By leaving I have found out who my real friends are and have made many great new friends.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so much drama....... its a houston trait.


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

BIRD: they told me you got some 14/7 rims and tires for $500
true? 

TXJustice: Sorry to bust your bubble but NO! 

BIRD: np just checking

TXJustice05: Nice Try Bird! Why were you bragging that you knew? Getting Goofy all excited, "Hand Him Over" You guys even set up a poll of pics of who you thought it was! That was funny, Shorty and family all suspects. WRONG! Look guys it doesn't matter who I am, look at it this way your almost to 150 pages in this topic. Pretty soon we'll hit 200 I think I'll stick around and help you guys! Some Positive reinforcement, what do you think? 
TXJustice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

REPRESENT

\/\/\/\/
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=160296


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 07:09 AM
> *This will be my only response to Bird (hypnotized- this is the correct spelling) and sky (impala connection). Both of you need to grow up and move on with your lives and quit worrying about me. You say I had to beg to get into a club thats not how I remeber it. I was recruited by a few clubs and after considering my options I choose the one that fit me the best. As for your comments about me telling people what they can and can not do, make up your minds. In one sentence you you say that I am nothing and had to beg to join a real club but then in the next sentence you claim I am controling people. Which is it? I got over hypnotized car club a long time ago why can't hypnotized get over me? I would like to thank you two for one thing by you showing your true colors I was given the motivation to make the best move of my life and get of the sinking ship known as hypnotized. By leaving I have found out who my real friends are and have made many great new friends.
> [snapback]2764973[/snapback]​*


dats wat im talkin about jason.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 23 2005, 09:33 AM
> *BIRD: they told me you got some 14/7 rims and tires for $500
> true?
> 
> ...


I think 200 pages of people being "bored" and just posting crap, or just name calling and making accusations back and forth is not an accomplishment to brag about. The persecution of posters like TXJustice05 has added like 5-10 pages alone. It demonstrates where priorities are. A few people on here are simply present for the occasional ego self-boosting or ego-bashing of others. I think there should be focus on improving the quality of this thread. 
Thats just my 2 centavos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2005, 08:59 AM
> *so much drama.......  its a houston trait.
> [snapback]2765187[/snapback]​*


LOL! some people can't squash shit and move on. lol!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2005, 08:59 AM
> *so much drama.......  its a houston trait.
> [snapback]2765187[/snapback]​*


I've noticed that ... what's up with that? :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Only way to stop that is to quick replying if it does not concern everyone on here. if for any reason you have to reply, do it through PM.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 23 2005, 10:48 AM
> *I've noticed that ... what's up with that?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2765679[/snapback]​*



ever heard the expression 'houston haters'? i heard that from someone not even from here. everybody hates on everybody here. if you got a nice ride, they mad dog you, if they don't like your clothes, they mad dog you.

fuckin houston :uh:

p.s., i think its the superiority complex everyone feels, everyone thinks they are better than everyone.

sorry, htown, but its the truth so dont get mad.


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 23 2005, 07:19 AM
> *SO WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND AVE? :dunno:
> [snapback]2764866[/snapback]​*


I WAS GONNA ASK THE SAME THING THERES 147 PAGES 
IS THERE AN ANSWER SOMEWHERE CAUSE I DONT FEEL LIKE READING ALL OF THEM NOT EVEN THE FIRST PAGE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Feb 23 2005, 10:57 AM
> *I WAS GONNA ASK THE SAME THING THERES 147 PAGES
> IS THERE AN ANSWER SOMEWHERE CAUSE I DONT FEEL LIKE READING ALL OF THEM NOT EVEN THE FIRST PAGE
> [snapback]2765727[/snapback]​*


it went to hell. the cops, the haters, the hardheads. and the revitalization of downtown killed the nightlife. all the bars and the peoples money left. i think t town even closed, its deader than dead.

go to macgregor park


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 23 2005, 11:53 AM
> *Only way to stop that is to quick replying if it does not concern everyone on here. if for any reason you have to reply, do it through PM.
> [snapback]2765704[/snapback]​*


sometimes people come in here looking for trouble and we just can't help but to defend ourselves....but you're right.....we need to just keep our cool and shake that shit off......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2005, 11:00 AM
> *it went to hell.  the cops, the haters, the hardheads.  and the revitalization of downtown killed the nightlife.  all the bars and the peoples money left.  i think t town even closed, its deader than dead.
> 
> go to macgregor park
> [snapback]2765737[/snapback]​*


Since a majority of the clubs went Downtown, you'll notice that most of them play the same music and have the dj's playing all that same rap. It was mentioned at a recent dj meeting with DJ CUBANITO that right now the scene is soo commercialized. True, the main reason the cops had to step in down Richmond avenue was due to the dumbasses that didn't know how to act and cruise w/o b.s. such as fights, shootings, etc.. The neighborhoods surrounding Richmond got tired of that shit and that's where the cops stepped in. Back in late 80's - early 90's you could cruise Richmond w/o any problems since people actually went to Club and also cruise.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2005, 11:07 AM
> *Since a majority of the clubs went Downtown, you'll notice that most of them play the same music and have the dj's playing all that same rap.  It was mentioned at a recent dj meeting with DJ CUBANITO that right now the scene is soo commercialized.  True, the main reason the cops had to step in down Richmond avenue was due to the dumbasses that didn't know how to act and cruise w/o b.s. such as fights, shootings, etc..  The neighborhoods surrounding Richmond got tired of that shit and that's where the cops stepped in.  Back in late 80's - early 90's you could cruise Richmond w/o any problems since people actually went to Club and also cruise.
> [snapback]2765775[/snapback]​*



you're right latin, everything is too commercial nowadays and it sucks. i too remember richmond back in the very early 90's, man it was great..memories..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2005, 11:14 AM
> *you're right latin, everything is too commercial nowadays and it sucks.  i too remember richmond back in the very early 90's, man it was great..memories..
> [snapback]2765800[/snapback]​*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Richmond wuz tha shit.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I just barely heard Angelina (the singer) is on the the radio station here now .. 104.9 ...  they were jammin' all her shit this a.m. ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2005, 11:14 AM
> *you're right latin, everything is too commercial nowadays and it sucks.  i too remember richmond back in the very early 90's, man it was great..memories..
> [snapback]2765800[/snapback]​*


ur right dawg Richmond did go to shit. Last time i was out there my burban got fucken shot up by some punk ass hard heads . The funny thing is i had nothing to do with it. But being the stubbern person that i am i was out there the next weekend bondoed up and painted again. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 23 2005, 11:32 AM
> *I just barely heard Angelina (the singer) is on the the radio station here now .. 104.9 ...   they were jammin' all her shit this a.m. ...
> [snapback]2765872[/snapback]​*


damn, thats a voice i havent heard in long while. i heard she lives here now?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 23 2005, 11:29 AM
> *Richmond wuz tha shit.
> [snapback]2765862[/snapback]​*


I remember when me and my crew used to go to Peter's Wildlife, back in the day ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... good times, good times.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2005, 11:33 AM
> *damn, thats a voice i havent heard in long while.  i heard she lives here now?
> [snapback]2765877[/snapback]​*


Yeah ... she replaced Coco on the morning show, I think .... this morning they said that she's working on her 4th album and she's on tour right now with MB Ryders, Frakie J and a lot of other latin hip-hop artists ... they said the next show is supposed to be in Dallas tonight and will be coming to Houston soon ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

peter's was fun, and the traffic jams when people were gettin out the clubs. all the low lows everybody had spokes  me and a homie jumped the lil fence at blue planet once(we saw a couple a latinas in there)and chilled with them. our ride got jealous and left us there, we were on richmond all night tryin to get a ride home cus he didn't want to call his girlfriend..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 23 2005, 11:35 AM
> *Yeah ... she replaced Coco on the morning show, I think .... this morning they said that she's working on her 4th album and she's on tour right now with MB Ryders, Frakie J and a lot of other latin hip-hop artists ... they said the next show is supposed to be in Dallas tonight and will be coming to Houston soon ...
> [snapback]2765892[/snapback]​*


props to her


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone hit Richmond back when the Rockets won the championships back then? Talk about a major traffic jam and drinking/partying all over the strip.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

OH SHIT! i was there both in 94 and 95, DAMN that was a lotta people, we had a keg in the back of my homies silverado givin beer to everyone. that was a fuckin party!

EDIT FOR LATIN: man i never seen sooo many tiddays all at once :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2005, 11:40 AM
> *OH SHIT!  i was there both in 94 and 95, DAMN that was a lotta people, we had a keg in the back of my homies silverado givin beer to everyone.  that was a fuckin party!
> [snapback]2765912[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2005, 11:40 AM
> *OH SHIT!  i was there both in 94 and 95, DAMN that was a lotta people, we had a keg in the back of my homies silverado givin beer to everyone.  that was a fuckin party!
> 
> EDIT FOR LATIN:  man i never seen sooo many tiddays all at once :worship:
> [snapback]2765912[/snapback]​*


that too! lol!

:biggrin: i ended up with a dented hood on my regal due to a drunkass friend that wanted to get on the bumper and slipped on the hood to check out some tiddays across the street. still to this day i wish i would have seen them since i heard they were huge moffugin tiddays on a non-torta chick.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2005, 11:47 AM
> *that too!  lol!
> 
> :biggrin:  i ended up with a dented hood on my regal due to a drunkass friend that wanted to get on the bumper and slipped on the hood to check out some tiddays across the street.  still to this day i wish i would have seen them since i heard they were huge moffugin tiddays on a non-torta chick.
> [snapback]2765950[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up nick.... wats goin down


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 22 2005, 11:42 PM
> *nix its droped  ok?
> [snapback]2764268[/snapback]​*


If ur being real with ur shit than cool its over but if ur not than i'll be tha bigger man about it and squash this.Cause for reals this is not tha kind of stuff we need goin on within our car clubs cause how its looks its turning into a snowball effect, this shit is just getting bigger and bigger and if we dont stop it someone is gonna get hurt.Keep it cool homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:: :


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 11:52 AM
> *wats up nick.... wats goin down
> [snapback]2765971[/snapback]​*


whats goin on :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nada chilin.. talkin 2 sum hoes


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 11:56 AM
> *nada chilin.. talkin 2 sum hoes
> [snapback]2765996[/snapback]​*


have u talked to puppet master today? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2005, 10:57 AM
> *have u talked to puppet master today? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2766012[/snapback]​*


nope.. not yet


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 11:58 AM
> *nope.. not yet
> [snapback]2766015[/snapback]​*


i'll talk to u later im goin to lunch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ight


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wish there was a way to get everybody to cruise down westimer on sat night 2 see how good would it get, :cheesy: but there we go again , the cops may kick us out :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

for Provok


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

nice set-up txgold.....


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

txgold- which one is yours? the second one?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 23 2005, 12:26 PM
> *nice set-up txgold.....
> [snapback]2766128[/snapback]​*


its my old setup, but i'm still proud of it


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I never hurts to try. Lets hit Westhimer and see wut happens.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 23 2005, 12:26 PM
> *txgold- which one is yours? the second one?
> [snapback]2766131[/snapback]​*


yea, done with help from LONE STAR


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 23 2005, 01:27 PM
> *yea, done with help from LONE STAR
> [snapback]2766136[/snapback]​*


looks clean homie, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 21 2005, 10:33 PM
> *near the center of the pic?? Take your pick.  eenie Meeni minie Moe.  Everyone else is kinda off center.
> 
> #1 [attachmentid=112553]
> ...


What are you talking about your the one who posted the poll of shorty and family and your long ass 2 page neutral story "That nobody read" so you my freind are also a contributor to those 10 plus pages.

TXJustice05


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

did anyone hear about Carlos Beltran's replacement....some ***** from the mets........i'm anxious to see if the 'stros are going to live up to the hype........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i dunno, not into sports really. just the ones where cars go really fast, or really slow, or even slow and fast.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2005, 01:37 PM
> *i dunno, not into sports really.  just the ones where cars go really fast, or really slow, or even slow and fast.
> [snapback]2766190[/snapback]​*


yeah me neither, just trying to change the damn subject......


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 23 2005, 01:26 PM
> *I never hurts to try. Lets hit Westhimer and see wut happens.
> [snapback]2766133[/snapback]​*


"guerilla cruizin" :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

heh, i hear ya


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup jason


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

westheimer is a pretty big street..i don't think the cops will really mess with you out there. traffic moves at a pretty good pace so there isnt a lot of time to get fucked with at a light by the hardheads.

now if you start 3 wheelin across 3 lanes they might get shitty..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

doesnt hurt 2 give it another shot... im down


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lets all meet up at the Hooters on Westhimer and Gessner. If your down please reply.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

seems possible, i'm sure we can pull it off, i'm down, just come pick me up!!!!!......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down... ill down da strip on my lowrider bike.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 23 2005, 11:51 AM
> *Lets all meet up at the Hooters on Westhimer and Gessner. If your down please reply.
> [snapback]2766273[/snapback]​*


Down, straight from the Taco Truck!!!

Chuca


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lets see how down everyone in Houston is. Lets prove that Houston can come up.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Feb 23 2005, 12:30 PM
> *What are you talking about your the one who posted the poll of shorty and family and your long ass 2 page neutral story "That nobody read" so you my freind are also a contributor to those 10 plus pages.
> 
> TXJustice05
> [snapback]2766148[/snapback]​*


Now see, you could have just PMed me that, but you want to make it known that you are trying to call me out or confront me. Well Whatever. I admit to allowing myself to be caught up in the mystery of who you are, but frankly I could give a shit. I dont even know shorty, and if thats his family well friggin excuse me.....they were in the "center" of the pic like whomever said. Which I found humorous at the time.
I dont have a car to hop and in turn am not affected by your comments on how houston sucks. I am more the audiophile than lowrider anyway. I know HOUSTON sucks....on MANY levels, houston is not the best town for hardly anything. Some of the things you said I actually agree with. I dont intend on bringing this issue up on the thread any more, so I am no longer contributing to nonsense posts, the question is are you going to do the same?

Alberto Aguirre Jr
DualHEx Designs


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

nice caddy chucdeville!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

chill dualex02, just shake it off......we all know what you're about, no need to prove anything anymore.....let's just keep it cool


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Feb 23 2005, 01:03 PM
> *Down, straight from the Taco Truck!!!
> 
> Chuca
> [snapback]2766290[/snapback]​*



hey are you chuca the photographer?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Feb 23 2005, 01:03 PM
> *Down, straight from the Taco Truck!!!
> 
> Chuca
> [snapback]2766290[/snapback]​*


Were those star reflections photoshopped or use a star effect photo filter?


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm down to roll, just say when yall. I'll hook the taco truck up to the back!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 23 2005, 02:03 PM
> *Lets see how down everyone in Houston is. Lets prove that Houston can come up.
> [snapback]2766292[/snapback]​*


yo provok, check it out...something i've been thinking about for a while...

use guerilla tactics when cruizin.....why do you think the cops kicked all the cruizer's out of richmond, mason park, harrisburg, etc....cuz they knew when and where we were gonna be......change that shit up......maybe try westheimer one weekend and the next try downtown and the next try 1960 and so on.....keep them haters guessing........


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Shot it about 4 months ago I beleive the only thing I did to the pick was blur the outside and burn the outter edges. I got so pics that'll blow your mind!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey chuc, did you use to have your own magazine?


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes Sir! LowTimes 4yrs


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ok, now i know. margarita says wuts up. i thought it was you, is that your coupe deville?


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Margarita "HER63" & Angel right!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Feb 23 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Margarita "HER63" & Angel right!
> [snapback]2766411[/snapback]​*


thats them! patrick, remember me?


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah man, Damm small world! Oh and yeah thats my 70 DeVille


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

no kiddin small world! glad to see you made onto here. that looks like a sweet ride. you ever gonna start the magazine again?


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Don't think so bro, but I may be doing an annual Texas calendar.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thats cool. hey let us know if you start a calendar. this is a good place to get word out about stuff.


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll keep everyone posted! hola at everyone laters. IM OUT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

later bro, stay cool.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 12:43 PM
> *sup jason
> [snapback]2766231[/snapback]​*


Chillen eating lunch.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 12:40 PM
> *Chillen eating lunch.
> [snapback]2766497[/snapback]​*


wat u eatin.. sum chicken and malt liquid.. or sum kool aid


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry no chicken and malt liquor today. Cheese burger and Ice Tea. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 02:05 PM
> *Sorry no chicken and malt liquor today. Cheese burger and Ice Tea.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2766610[/snapback]​*


Sounds better than my Turkey on wheat w/cheese and diet coke. Diet food. Bah


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

to all houston riderz,this name calling shit needs to stop!!!people are getting pissed over all kind of bullshit!!!i am not going to let a couple of nameless cowards mess it up for everyone...we need to move forward not backwards,,so with that said please ingore all this crap being posted and only post positive things that will engourage and make the lowrider movement better in houston!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 23 2005, 02:12 PM
> *only post positive things that will engourage and make the lowrider movement better in houston!!!
> [snapback]2766639[/snapback]​*












http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=140870&hl=


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 01:05 PM
> *Sorry no chicken and malt liquor today. Cheese burger and Ice Tea.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2766610[/snapback]​*


koo.. i have fish and kool-aid..


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2005, 01:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukin pervert


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 23 2005, 02:22 PM
> *fukin pervert
> [snapback]2766677[/snapback]​*


hey vato, don't start the negativety. :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2005, 01:27 PM
> *hey vato, don't start the negativety.  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2766696[/snapback]​*


sorry


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 23 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Lets all meet up at the Hooters on Westhimer and Gessner. If your down please reply.
> [snapback]2766273[/snapback]​*


got ur back homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

djlatin.. keep my occupied till my bondo dries


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nick.. dont get shot up dis time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Feb 23 2005, 02:28 PM
> *sorry
> [snapback]2766701[/snapback]​*


i still want to know where you find those tamales for 5 bucks a dozen.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 02:42 PM
> *djlatin.. keep my occupied till my bondo dries
> [snapback]2766727[/snapback]​*


sorry mayne, busy at the office, dropping in here and there reading stuff.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 23 2005, 02:10 PM
> *yo provok, check it out...something i've been thinking about for a while...
> 
> use guerilla tactics when cruizin.....why do you think the cops kicked all the cruizer's out of richmond, mason park, harrisburg, etc....cuz they knew when and where we were gonna be......change that shit up......maybe try westheimer one weekend and the next try downtown and the next try 1960 and so on.....keep them haters guessing........
> [snapback]2766327[/snapback]​*


Thats a bad ass idea if we can get over our pride and come together then we could all have fun. It is going to take some one to die for all of us to cruise together. remember Joel Carmona? I still cant belive that I was cruising with 70+ Homies and clubs at one time. So when is someone else gonna die? before we can all come together and ride. But we all come together like a pack of wolf if we all hunt we all eat also if we all ride together we are all protected ever from the police. Remeber we were all on the news cause of joel's funeral.

Mark


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've been out of it for a while, but when I used to cruise Richmond, 94-96, most of the trouble came from set-claiming little thugsters. Thats how my blazer got shot up. I was cruising with some guys from magnolia, by mason. Is that shit still around, people sticking to their cliqas? Set trippin and all that nonsense. Because of where they live?

Aequitas/Veritas


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

dualhex02, that shit has always been here and will never go away.....we just gotta stick together and use our heads not our huevos.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup htown :uh:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 02:16 PM
> *koo.. i have fish and kool-aid..
> [snapback]2766658[/snapback]​*


Come by the House tonight and have some Pizza and kool aid if you want. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2005, 03:59 PM
> *sup htown  :uh:
> [snapback]2767013[/snapback]​*


holla at hatertown :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WWAAAAZZZAAAAAHHHHHHH ! ! ! ! !


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup pinche los!
sup pinche mark!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya....houston is full of haters....atleast on the northside.....


just playin


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Que Onda?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Watch out I know some PYROS from the North Side.. LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

they come in all shapes sizes n colors on all sides. oh well.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

chillin at work....whatchu up to los.....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

just chillin right here


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 23 2005, 05:04 PM
> *Watch out I know some PYROS from the North Side.. LOL
> [snapback]2767042[/snapback]​*


yea well i know some people who flood shit too. lol j/p

Fire Fire uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i know a plumber wussuuup now


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 23 2005, 04:12 PM
> *yea well i know some people who flood shit too. lol j/p
> 
> Fire Fire uffin:
> [snapback]2767088[/snapback]​*


Or throw shit in the bayou too huh? LOL


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Caution everyone - Thinner is VERY flammable LOL :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2005, 03:59 PM
> *sup htown  :uh:
> [snapback]2767013[/snapback]​*


:wave: sup punk!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup cabrones, i'm from the north side......MY pedos catch fire too!!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 23 2005, 04:32 PM
> *sup cabrones, i'm from the north side......MY pedos catch fire too!!!!
> [snapback]2767198[/snapback]​*


HUH? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 23 2005, 04:34 PM
> *HUH?  LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2767212[/snapback]​*


AHA edited version LOL


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 23 2005, 05:35 PM
> *AHA edited version LOL
> [snapback]2767222[/snapback]​*


you caught me slippin :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 23 2005, 03:51 PM
> *dualhex02, that shit has always been here and will never go away.....we just gotta stick together and use our heads not our huevos.......
> [snapback]2766973[/snapback]​*



Yeah sad but true


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 23 2005, 05:38 PM
> *Yeah sad but true
> [snapback]2767242[/snapback]​*


we just gotta keep our heads up......

i'm out......peace


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

me too...like at the rock quarry, our horn is about to blow. Time to punch out dis biatch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Its crazy how many H-town peeps are on here now....... And I know Most of them from way back  Lets make it happen Houston!!!!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 23 2005, 05:14 PM
> *Caution everyone - Thinner is VERY flammable LOL :cheesy:
> [snapback]2767101[/snapback]​*


I can vouch for that


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Everyone gettin home now?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 23 2005, 05:48 PM
> *Everyone gettin home now?
> [snapback]2767566[/snapback]​*




Ahh home sweet home! I got my LEDs today, so I may go to Juans later.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'll be here its not like I went to work or anything LOL


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 23 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Lets all meet up at the Hooters on Westhimer and Gessner. If your down please reply.
> [snapback]2766273[/snapback]​*


We down, we were just talking about that, LETS DO THIS!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i was just there this monday. not that great there.........


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

maaiinn!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: im big time down 2 cruise and hop sat night,but what time??? ..i just got 2 see hbo sat night boxing   BUT AFTER THE FIGHT,.. IM DOWN 4 WHATEVA!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

switches4life


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2005, 08:58 PM
> *maaiinn!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy: im big time down 2 cruise and hop sat night,but what time???  ..i just got 2 see hbo sat night boxing    BUT AFTER THE FIGHT,.. IM DOWN 4 WHATEVA!!!
> [snapback]2767952[/snapback]​*



Who's fighting saturday?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 23 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Who's fighting saturday?
> [snapback]2767969[/snapback]​*


Mike Tyson vs. George Forman.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Who's







on Sat ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=113732]
[attachmentid=113733]
hey jason.. wat u think bout thses pics 4 da bike


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Second one :thumbsup: 
first one :nono:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 09:03 PM
> *Mike Tyson vs. George Forman.
> [snapback]2767973[/snapback]​*




:twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok Buster Douglas vs A Kangaroo.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2005, 09:29 PM
> *Reynosa, buey :0
> [snapback]2763780[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Feb 23 2005, 09:09 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2768013[/snapback]​*


Thats where I get all my bumper kits :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

y not da 1st


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 23 2005, 07:02 PM
> *Who's fighting saturday?
> [snapback]2767969[/snapback]​*


it is miguel cotto vs chop chop courley, its a good test 4 cotto,even though we know that cotto is good and is going on his way up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2005, 08:58 PM
> *maaiinn!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy: im big time down 2 cruise and hop sat night,but what time???  ..i just got 2 see hbo sat night boxing    BUT AFTER THE FIGHT,.. IM DOWN 4 WHATEVA!!!
> [snapback]2767952[/snapback]​*


R U GOING IN THE MC OR THE CUTLASS?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 08:13 PM
> *y not da 1st
> [snapback]2768042[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: 
Just doesn't look right You gotta have some homer pics on the bike too.


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2005, 08:13 PM
> *Thats where I get all my bumper kits :uh:
> [snapback]2768040[/snapback]​*


REALLY ?? I HOPE YOU GET SOME DEALS CUZ WE AINT GOT SHIT OUT HERE BUT THE DEALER, ITS GOOD TO KNOW HALF THE DEALERSHIP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 07:18 PM
> *:dunno:
> Just doesn't look right You gotta have some homer pics on the bike too.
> [snapback]2768072[/snapback]​*


yea im a put everyone on it.... cant forget homer... oh yea sum guy from finest kreations just ask me 2 join his club


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 23 2005, 07:16 PM
> *R U GOING IN THE MC OR THE CUTLASS?
> [snapback]2768061[/snapback]​*


that is a good ass question ,.. should i take the mc and burn them switches sat night? or save the hop 4 sunday ? what u think? :dunno:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 08:22 PM
> * oh yea sum guy from finest kreations just ask me 2 join his club
> [snapback]2768103[/snapback]​*


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2005, 08:23 PM
> *that is a good ass question ,.. should i take the mc and burn them switches sat  night? or save the hop 4 sunday ? what u think? :dunno:
> [snapback]2768108[/snapback]​*


I DONT KNOW MAN, I WOULD TAKE THE MC IF U WANT BUT JUST CHARGE THE BATTERIES IN THE MORNING BEFORE THE PARK, THATS WHAT I MIGHT DO, BUT THEN AGAIN IM NOT TRYING TO HOP AS MUCH ANYMORE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 07:23 PM
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]2768111[/snapback]​*


lol i aint oin no were... i found my family


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2005, 08:23 PM
> *that is a good ass question ,.. should i take the mc and burn them switches sat  night? or save the hop 4 sunday ? what u think? :dunno:
> [snapback]2768108[/snapback]​*


Take the cuty save the mc for the park.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

HEY BOILER WHAT U THINK ABOUT THOSE A ARMS, U THINK I SHOULD FIX THOSE OR GET SOME NEW ONES?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 08:29 PM
> *lol i aint oin no were... i found my family
> [snapback]2768143[/snapback]​*


Thats what I am talking about. Its Called LOYALTY. 
But that is cool that a club as well known and respected as FK was interested in you. :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 23 2005, 07:27 PM
> *I DONT KNOW MAN, I WOULD TAKE THE MC IF U WANT BUT JUST CHARGE THE BATTERIES IN THE MORNING BEFORE THE PARK, THATS WHAT I MIGHT DO, BUT THEN AGAIN IM NOT TRYING TO HOP AS MUCH ANYMORE
> [snapback]2768133[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: u think im going to get up early in the morning sunday? plus i got 12 batteries to charge? :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 07:29 PM
> *Take the cuty save the mc for the park.
> [snapback]2768146[/snapback]​*


i do just that


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2005, 08:32 PM
> *:twak:  :twak: u think im going to get up early in the morning sunday? plus i got 12 batteries to charge? :twak:
> [snapback]2768167[/snapback]​*


HAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY BAD I FORGOT I HAD TO WAKE U UP THIS PAST SUNDAY FOR THE SHOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 23 2005, 07:29 PM
> *HEY BOILER WHAT U THINK ABOUT THOSE A ARMS, U THINK I SHOULD FIX THOSE OR GET SOME NEW ONES?
> [snapback]2768148[/snapback]​*


take those a arms off and bring them over , i go ahead and fix them 4 u real good, we just did them in a hurry last week.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2005, 08:37 PM
> *take those a arms off and bring them over , i go  ahead  and fix them 4 u real good, we just did them in a hurry last week.
> [snapback]2768185[/snapback]​*


ALLLLLLRIGHT, REMEMBER THOSE R THE FIFTH SET OF ARMS THAT HAS BROKE ON MY RIDE :dunno: I THINK WE GOT TO BOX THEM IN THIS TIME, THAT CRAP PISSES ME OFF , THATS THE ONLY DAMN PROBLEM I HAVE WITH THAT CAR SINCE ITS BEEN LIFTED!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 23 2005, 07:41 PM
> *ALLLLLLRIGHT, REMEMBER THOSE R THE FIFTH SET OF ARMS THAT HAS BROKE ON MY RIDE :dunno:  I THINK WE  GOT TO BOX THEM IN THIS TIME, THAT CRAP PISSES ME OFF , THATS THE ONLY DAMN PROBLEM I HAVE WITH THAT CAR SINCE ITS BEEN LIFTED!!!!
> [snapback]2768208[/snapback]​*


fifth set??.. u must have a arm virus on ur car :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2005, 08:45 PM
> *fifth set??.. u must have a arm virus on ur car :biggrin:
> [snapback]2768231[/snapback]​*


SOMETHING! THATS CRAZY AND THEY HAVE ALL BEEN REINFORCED AND EXTENED, I WONDER IF OTHER GUYS HAVE GONE THRU THIS ON THERE V8.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr.fleetwood_@Feb 23 2005, 09:18 PM
> *REALLY ?? I HOPE YOU GET SOME DEALS CUZ WE AINT GOT SHIT OUT HERE BUT THE DEALER, ITS GOOD TO KNOW HALF THE DEALERSHIP
> [snapback]2768080[/snapback]​*


Do u really think i get my bumper kits from Mexico


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 23 2005, 09:49 PM
> *SOMETHING! THATS CRAZY AND THEY HAVE ALL BEEN REINFORCED AND EXTENED, I WONDER IF OTHER GUYS HAVE GONE THRU THIS ON THERE V8.
> [snapback]2768253[/snapback]​*



How the hell do they break in half. how are they extended/reinforced. what kinda spring and how much spring do you have  

just wondering

mark


----------



## wakko (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 08:09 AM
> *This will be my only response to Bird (hypnotized- this is the correct spelling) and sky (impala connection). Both of you need to grow up and move on with your lives and quit worrying about me. You say I had to beg to get into a club thats not how I remeber it. I was recruited by a few clubs and after considering my options I choose the one that fit me the best. As for your comments about me telling people what they can and can not do, make up your minds. In one sentence you you say that I am nothing and had to beg to join a real club but then in the next sentence you claim I am controling people. Which is it? I got over hypnotized car club a long time ago why can't hypnotized get over me? I would like to thank you two for one thing by you showing your true colors I was given the motivation to make the best move of my life and get of the sinking ship known as hypnotized. By leaving I have found out who my real friends are and have made many great new friends.
> [snapback]2764973[/snapback]​*



hello jason i dont know y u dringing up my name if i wanted to talk shit to you i would do it with my owm name mot some one elses well i care less about this i moved on ok so dont bring me up again pleasa i am tring get along with you ok like goofy said just squash it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Feb 23 2005, 07:49 PM
> *SOMETHING! THATS CRAZY AND THEY HAVE ALL BEEN REINFORCED AND EXTENED, I WONDER IF OTHER GUYS HAVE GONE THRU THIS ON THERE V8.
> [snapback]2768253[/snapback]​*


did u really think jb weld works on reinforcing a arms?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

i have found jbweld on some crazy stuff working on cars. i once used it on my fittings instead of teflon tape it worked. I admit it was boot leg but it worked :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2005, 09:59 PM
> *did u really think jb weld works on reinforcing a arms?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2768300[/snapback]​*


I STILL THINK DUCK TAPE WORKS BETTER..... :biggrin: DEL PATITO!!!GREY


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

POST POSITIVE THINGS. SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.

JUAN


----------



## mr.fleetwood (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Do u really think i get my bumper kits from Mexico
> [snapback]2768274[/snapback]​*


isnt that what you said??


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ONE OF MY HOMEBOYS IS SELLING A 350 MOTOR AND TRANY FROM AN 85 OR 87 CHEVY VAN...IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED PM ME...ITS RUNNING GOOD..


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

anybody selling any pumps


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 23 2005, 09:05 PM
> *anybody selling any pumps
> [snapback]2768511[/snapback]​*


penis pump??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wakko_@Feb 23 2005, 07:59 PM
> * i am tring get along with you ok like goofy said just squash it
> [snapback]2768298[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: unity is the key to our movement....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn this topic grows like 4 pages in a few hours.


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

goofy i see you got jokes


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

Goofy


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

so that must mean you got penis pumps. or do you just electro plate them. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

owned


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 23 2005, 10:06 PM
> *so that must mean you got penis pumps. or do you just electro plate them. :roflmao:
> [snapback]2768818[/snapback]​*


 :angry: ha jus goofin around rob :biggrin: ...buy some new ones big bank hank! I see you driven them dump trucks now you ballin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2005, 10:08 PM
> *owned
> [snapback]2768825[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey goofy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if i made sum stainless steel spinners.. and i engraved dem.. could u still electro plate dem without da engraving messing up at all....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 10:20 PM
> *hey goofy
> [snapback]2768883[/snapback]​*


wuz da deal...shadow


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 10:21 PM
> *if i made sum stainless steel spinners.. and i engraved dem.. could u still electro plate dem without da engraving messing up at all....
> [snapback]2768889[/snapback]​*


yes i can do it and it wont mess it up...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 23 2005, 10:22 PM
> *yes i can do it and it wont mess it up...
> [snapback]2768898[/snapback]​*


hell yea.. ight dat works... i might got sum work 4 u in a couple of weeks when i make my rims


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 10:24 PM
> *hell yea.. ight dat works... i might got sum work 4 u in a couple of weeks when i make my rims
> [snapback]2768909[/snapback]​*


kool...Holla...*HOUSE OF ELECTRO POLISHING!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats straight


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

GOOFY do you still have the hook up on the rims


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I do :0 if he doesnt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

was up los.. i see u reading


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

what about powder coat rims


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 24 2005, 12:50 AM
> *what about powder coat rims
> [snapback]2769010[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2005, 10:47 PM
> *was up los.. i see u reading
> [snapback]2768997[/snapback]​*


yea im trying to catch up i was like 10 pages behind :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 23 2005, 11:14 PM
> *yea im trying to catch up i was like 10 pages behind  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2769116[/snapback]​*


got damn
yuh im on here everyday now


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yea me to every night just dont always post unless something cathes my attention


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

what up los


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 23 2005, 11:18 PM
> *yea me to every night just dont always post unless something  cathes my attention
> [snapback]2769129[/snapback]​*


yea.. im mostly in da bike section now.. checkin up on my topic


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 23 2005, 08:09 AM
> *This will be my only response to Bird (hypnotized- this is the correct spelling) and sky (impala connection). Both of you need to grow up and move on with your lives and quit worrying about me. You say I had to beg to get into a club thats not how I remeber it. I was recruited by a few clubs and after considering my options I choose the one that fit me the best. As for your comments about me telling people what they can and can not do, make up your minds. In one sentence you you say that I am nothing and had to beg to join a real club but then in the next sentence you claim I am controling people. Which is it? I got over hypnotized car club a long time ago why can't hypnotized get over me? I would like to thank you two for one thing by you showing your true colors I was given the motivation to make the best move of my life and get of the sinking ship known as hypnotized. By leaving I have found out who my real friends are and have made many great new friends.
> [snapback]2764973[/snapback]​*


This will be my only response to todd 
Fuck jason fuck nick fuck mike and any body who talks shit on here ..if you got so much to say step up at the park and get and we can handle it .....hum I think ill go this sunday too


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

dont mess up the topic fellas..pm or squash it ..do it for the new lowrider movement in HTOWN!!

HOMPER PIMPSON AND HYPNOTIZED CALL A TRUCE!!!!!


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey I pm all the and they still post them in here and i did drop it but they still want to talk shit ....and its not styles .I said something to mike and nick felt he need to take up for him so........then punk ass Todd had to open his mouth ...why don’t you tell Jason what i said to you about him. Kus it was nothing bad? and about making clubs look bad they did.......and this isn’t from my club has nothing to do with the club so don’t talk shit about the club Jason 


Real loyalty here Hypnotized c. 


Real loyalty here Hypnotized c.c.


and by the way i never said Texasjustice was short he just made it seem that way when I talked to him


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 23 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Lets all meet up at the Hooters on Westhimer and Gessner. If your down please reply.
> [snapback]2766273[/snapback]​*


I'm down homie. When and what time


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2005, 11:37 PM
> *I do :0 if he doesnt
> [snapback]2768968[/snapback]​*


What kind of deals can you do?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

So saturday at Hooters. That's on Westhimer and Gessner. Is 8:00 PM OK.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 24 2005, 05:37 AM
> *So saturday at Hooters. That's on Westhimer and Gessner. Is 8:00 PM OK.
> [snapback]2769644[/snapback]​*


someone say HOOTERS? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 24 2005, 12:48 AM
> *dont mess up the topic fellas..pm or squash it ..do it for the new lowrider movement in HTOWN!!
> 
> HOMPER PIMPSON AND HYPNOTIZED CALL A TRUCE!!!!!
> [snapback]2769267[/snapback]​*


I never instigated anything so I have nothing to call. Some people just can't let go and move on. If people would leave my name out of their posts I would not have said anything. I hope this has shown every one who the instigator around here is..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

So the answer to "Whatever happened to Richmond Avenue?" is everywhere in these posts. We can't get along, and we can't unite and that will always destroy a good thing. The reality is lowriding does have a bad image to almost everyone not directly affiliated with it, and this will not change unless we change it. What legacy are we going to leave to our kids or the future lowriders? I realize many people on here have had issues with others in the past, but it is time to forgive (I'm not saying you have to forget) and come together to do something positive for the sport of lowriding. If we could unite and show the city, politicians, etc., how large and strong we are, we could make changes and possibly cruising spots where we don't have to worry about being run off by the police. In that sense, a lowrider association of some type would be great, because it would show people how strong our community is. But in reality, it would only be great if we all got along. It's not about money or wanting to be in control, it's about doing something positive for our kids so one day you can be proud to pass them the keys to your lowrider and show them how you improved lowriding.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nicely put mrouija, but this is houston. NOBODY gets along here for whatever reason. too much machismo bullshit. whatever, act like a bunch of kids if ya'll want. AND PEOPLE WONDER WHY THEY DONT RESPECT US HERE. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2005, 11:37 PM
> *I do :0 if he doesnt
> [snapback]2768968[/snapback]​*


hey B, wut kinda hook up?? PM a nicca :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2005, 09:43 AM
> *So the answer to "Whatever happened to Richmond Avenue?" is everywhere in these posts.  We can't get along, and we can't unite and that will always destroy a good thing.  The reality is lowriding does have a bad image to almost everyone not directly affiliated with it, and this will not change unless we change it.  What legacy are we going to leave to our kids or the future lowriders?  I realize many people on here have had issues with others in the past, but it is time to forgive (I'm not saying you have to forget) and come together to do something positive for the sport of lowriding.  If we could unite and show the city, politicians, etc., how large and strong we are, we could make changes and possibly cruising spots where we don't have to worry about being run off by the police.  In that sense, a lowrider association of some type would be great, because it would show people how strong our community is.  But in reality, it would only be great if we all got along.  It's not about money or wanting to be in control, it's about doing something positive for our kids so one day you can be proud to pass them the keys to your lowrider and show them how you improved lowriding.[snapback]2770088[/snapback]​*


I so agree with you mrouija .... and impalastyle, if the guys down here don't respect each other ... of course nobody else is going to either ... sometimes people just need to grow up and shut up ... so what if someone says or posts something about you (you meaning people in general)? Just brush it off and don't respond ... just my .02 cents


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2005, 10:41 AM
> *I so agree with you mrouija  .... and impalastyle, if the guys down here don't respect each other ... of course nobody else is going to either ... sometimes people just need to grow up and shut up ... so what if someone says or posts something about you (you meaning people in general)?  Just brush it off and don't respond ... just my .02 cents
> [snapback]2770385[/snapback]​*


 vieja, pay your cellyphone bill. let me know where you'll be sat night.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2005, 10:45 AM
> *  vieja, pay your cellyphone bill.  let me know where you'll be sat night.
> [snapback]2770410[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :twak: voy a cambiar pa Nextel, guey! :biggrin: I should be getting my phone on Monday ... I'll call you with the new number .... no plans so far ... hit me up on email at work foo ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this weather sucks


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 24 2005, 10:52 AM
> *this weather sucks
> [snapback]2770459[/snapback]​*


for shizzle ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2005, 10:50 AM
> *:roflmao:  :twak: voy a cambiar pa Nextel, guey!  :biggrin:  I should be getting my phone on Monday ... I'll call you with the new number .... no plans so far ... hit me up on email at work foo ...
> [snapback]2770444[/snapback]​*


orale tetonica


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 24 2005, 10:52 AM
> *this weather sucks
> [snapback]2770459[/snapback]​*



yes, the raingods are not happy.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

whats up P. did you ever get your clutch fixed


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2005, 08:43 AM
> *So the answer to "Whatever happened to Richmond Avenue?" is everywhere in these posts.  We can't get along, and we can't unite and that will always destroy a good thing.  The reality is lowriding does have a bad image to almost everyone not directly affiliated with it, and this will not change unless we change it.  What legacy are we going to leave to our kids or the future lowriders?  I realize many people on here have had issues with others in the past, but it is time to forgive (I'm not saying you have to forget) and come together to do something positive for the sport of lowriding.  If we could unite and show the city, politicians, etc., how large and strong we are, we could make changes and possibly cruising spots where we don't have to worry about being run off by the police.  In that sense, a lowrider association of some type would be great, because it would show people how strong our community is.  But in reality, it would only be great if we all got along.  It's not about money or wanting to be in control, it's about doing something positive for our kids so one day you can be proud to pass them the keys to your lowrider and show them how you improved lowriding.
> [snapback]2770088[/snapback]​*


Right on MrOuija! You have hit the nail right on the head, UNITY, Showing the City Politicians that Lowriders can make changes! Those are the same points that were expressed many many years ago by the United Lowrider Association Houston. All of the sudden everyone is acting as if this is new INFO! I understand there are some young people involved now that were not there for ULA meetings but Ouija you were there, Your wifes Father Joel Carmona is an Icon of unity in Houston. Ouija Forgive and Forget, It's not about the money you say! Why are the car clubs in Dallas saying you screwed over another Houstonian who was working on The Beat Show for the last year! Is this your idea of Unity, Money and Control! 

TxJustice05


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 24 2005, 04:37 AM
> *So saturday at Hooters. That's on Westhimer and Gessner. Is 8:00 PM OK.
> [snapback]2769644[/snapback]​*


kind of early aint it? but the place its just right :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 24 2005, 12:05 PM
> *whats up P. did you ever get your clutch fixed
> [snapback]2770823[/snapback]​*



sup M, the mustang clutch? nah, i'll just burn it up till it falls out. f**** fords, but it is fun to drive :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2005, 10:41 AM
> *I so agree with you mrouija  .... and impalastyle, if the guys down here don't respect each other ... of course nobody else is going to either ... sometimes people just need to grow up and shut up ... so what if someone says or posts something about you (you meaning people in general)?  Just brush it off and don't respond ... just my .02 cents
> [snapback]2770385[/snapback]​*



thats how an adult would respond, its only the internet. no need to get all bent up and show our ass to the world.

big mouths and the 'i'm tougher than you' act has drivin me to chillin solo, with the exception of a chosen few. ya'll know who you are :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2005, 12:17 PM
> *thats how an adult would respond, its only the internet.  no need to get all bent up and show our ass to the world.
> 
> big mouths and the 'i'm tougher than you' act has drivin me to chillin solo, with the exception of a chosen few.  ya'll know who you are :biggrin:
> [snapback]2770886[/snapback]​*


just breaks it down from Mature folks to Immature folks.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

weather is looking good 4 sunday!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2005, 12:24 PM
> *weather is looking good 4 sunday!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2770915[/snapback]​*


Feb 26 Saturday 
More clouds than sun. Highs in the low 60s and lows in the upper 40s. 
Feb 27 Sunday 
Few showers. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40s. 

This is off weather.com the Weather Channel site.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the weathermen don't know wut the hell they are talkin bout. it was supposed to rain last weekend, i didnt see any, not a drop.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2005, 01:17 PM
> *thats how an adult would respond, its only the internet.  no need to get all bent up and show our ass to the world.
> 
> big mouths and the 'i'm tougher than you' act has drivin me to chillin solo, with the exception of a chosen few.  ya'll know who you are :biggrin:
> [snapback]2770886[/snapback]​*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

:0 ok here is my weather prediction. Rain last night cold humid stupid weather today tomorrow and saturday clouds and sunday nice but windy. 

what do yall think
lets see who can guess the weather. Im bored but working. lol

Mark


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2005, 01:17 PM
> *thats how an adult would respond, its only the internet.  no need to get all bent up and show our ass to the world.
> 
> big mouths and the 'i'm tougher than you' act has drivin me to chillin solo, with the exception of a chosen few.  ya'll know who you are :biggrin:
> [snapback]2770886[/snapback]​*



oo.....ooo am i one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pick me pick me.......yippeeee.


mark


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 24 2005, 12:46 PM
> *oo.....ooo am i one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pick me pick me.......yippeeee.
> mark
> [snapback]2770985[/snapback]​*



you's a fool :cheesy:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 24 2005, 01:46 PM
> *oo.....ooo am i one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pick me pick me.......yippeeee.
> mark
> [snapback]2770985[/snapback]​*


no mames mark....we're trying to act like adults here :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

me and marco go wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back. 

he smells like butt sometimes, but hes cool :biggrin: 





just kiddin yo.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

for the record, i'm done arguing......i will no longer respond to negative comments with negative comments on this thread.......i'll show my unity when my ride is done.....my unity is with those of you who have showed me love on this site.....first and foremost-lo's64, marcustoms, djlatin just to name a few......i will no longer contribute to the "hatin" or negativity that has cursed houston........it seems that as soon as someone tries to make a difference there's somebody else out there with an axe choppin them down at the feet.....our time will come h-town..... uffin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2005, 02:18 PM
> *me and marco go wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back.
> 
> he smells like butt sometimes, but hes cool :biggrin:
> ...


i think they would belive me being greasy and dirty before smelling like but.

I do wash my ass. lol

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 24 2005, 01:31 PM
> *i think they would belive me being greasy and dirty before smelling like but.
> 
> I do wash my ass. lol
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 24 2005, 01:26 PM
> *for the record, i'm done arguing......i will no longer respond to negative comments with negative comments on this thread.......i'll show my unity when my ride is done.....my unity is with those of you who have showed me love on this site.....first and foremost-lo's64, marcustoms, djlatin just to name a few......i will no longer contribute to the "hatin" or negativity that has cursed houston........it seems that as soon as someone tries to make a difference there's somebody else out there with an axe choppin them down at the feet.....our time will come h-town..... uffin:
> [snapback]2771123[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 24 2005, 12:30 AM
> *This will be my only response to todd
> Fuck jason fuck nick fuck mike and any body who talks shit on here ..if you got so much to say step up at the park and get and we can handle it .....hum I think ill go this sunday too
> [snapback]2769187[/snapback]​*


If this response was to jason than i dont know why ur using our names in it.I thought we squashed this shit already. LET IT GO DAWG SOMEONES GONNA END UP GETTING HURT. Grow up already. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

FROM WHAT IVE BEEN READING ON HERE IT SEEMS LIKE WE ARE FORGETTING WHAT THE WHOLE PURPOSE OF THIS TOPIC IS. THIS SUPPOSE TO BRING HOUSTON TOGETHER NOT GET EVERYONE AGAINST EACH OTHER. HOW ARE WE GONNA COMPETE WITH THE OTHER CITIES IF WE CANT GET ALONG WITH EACH OTHER. LIKE EVERYONE IS BEEN SAYING ITS ALL ABOUT UNITY. IF WE DONT HAVE UNITY WE AINT GOT SHIT. I DONT HAVE BEEF WITH ANYONE ON HERE, HOPEFULLY IT STAYS LIKE THAT. IM HERE TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN HOUSTON. IF YOUR NOT HERE TO SUPPORT I DONT KNOW WHY YOU ARE EVEN ON HERE TO BEGIN WITH.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and it continues..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


GO HOUSTON!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL GOTTA GO, IM USING THE LAPTOP OFF MY PATROL CAR, I DONT WANNA GET IN TROUBLE.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2005, 02:35 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2771165[/snapback]​*


that includes you too.....you've been nothing but cool since i first started reading the posts on here.......you've gotta great positive attitude :thumbsup: 

let's stop all the bullcornin around and get this shit going HOUSTON!!!! uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2005, 01:18 PM
> *me and marco go wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back.
> 
> he smells like butt sometimes, but hes cool :biggrin:
> ...


is that why you told me i was a clean motherfucker :ugh: pinche perro sniffing nalgas


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2005, 02:02 PM
> *is that why you told me i was a clean motherfucker  :ugh:  pinche perro sniffing nalgas
> [snapback]2771312[/snapback]​*



[attachmentid=114350]  [attachmentid=114350]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2005, 02:14 PM
> *[attachmentid=114350]  [attachmentid=114350]
> [snapback]2771409[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i got to log off man! lol! shit i kept laughing after we talked about the tow dolly. that conversation we had about me and brickhouse and "hoes" keeps coming to my head.

cruising in dallas getting ready to go out:
brickhouse: hey man, we need some hoes
djlatin: no shit? well i know this one hoe in dallas
brickhouse: call that bitch up!
djlatin: *dialing the #* hope the hoe answers :biggrin: 
brickhouse: *all chester cheetah smiling*
djlatin: shit! that hoe won't answer!
brickhouse: oh shit i got a missed call.... FUCK YOU LATIN! :angry: 
djlatin & brickhouse: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2005, 02:26 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i got to log off man!  lol!  shit i kept laughing after we talked about the tow dolly.  that conversation we had about me and brickhouse and "hoes" keeps coming to my head.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 24 2005, 01:49 PM
> *that includes you too.....you've been nothing but cool since i first started reading the posts on here.......you've gotta great positive attitude :thumbsup:
> 
> let's stop all the bullcornin around and get this shit going HOUSTON!!!! uffin:
> [snapback]2771257[/snapback]​*


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 24 2005, 01:45 PM
> *WELL GOTTA GO, IM USING THE LAPTOP OFF MY PATROL CAR, I DONT WANNA GET IN TROUBLE.
> [snapback]2771229[/snapback]​*


DUDE UR CRAZY PLAYA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2005, 02:31 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :buttkick:
> [snapback]2771515[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you are next cabron. lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2005, 02:33 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you are next cabron.  lol!
> [snapback]2771527[/snapback]​*




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you'll never get me fool! i'm wise to you now funny guy!



but damn that is funny.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2005, 02:48 PM
> *you'll never get me fool!  i'm wise to you now funny guy!
> but damn that is funny.
> [snapback]2771576[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

we'll see cola prieta. lol!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't want to get into any sort of negativity on here, but I would like to add my rebuttal to TXJUSTICE's post about myself. Radio One owns both 97.9 The Box in Houston and 97.9 The Beat in Dallas. For the past 4 years they had spoken with Helen Carmona (my mother-in-law) about doing a show in Dallas. She never followed through with it because she was unsure if she could handle that sort of commitment. At the Los Magnificos Show in Houston (October, 2004), representatives from 97.9 The Beat approached Teresa (my wife) and myself about doing a similar show in Dallas. At first, we also had reservations about doing a show in Dallas, but after speaking with their representatives more, we decided to consider our options. They asked us to put a bid in and we did. I understand others from Houston also put in bids, and in the end they chose ours based on our experience and working relationship with Radio One in Houston. I'm sorry others bids were not chosen, but there was nothing personal involved in this process, and ultimately it was 97.9's decision. I have a lot of respect for anyone who promotes shows in Texas and wish them best. My personal feelings are the more shows for our community, the better. In the future, I will continue to support other's shows as much as possible, and would even offer any assistance to anyone who asks.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2005, 04:09 PM
> *  My personal feelings are the more shows for our community, the better.  In the future, I will continue to support other's shows as much as possible, and would even offer any assistance to anyone who asks.
> [snapback]2771692[/snapback]​*


thanx for being supportive throughout the years, i don't know you but it seems like you've been around for some time.......homies like you keep the sport alive! :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 24 2005, 02:32 PM
> *DUDE UR CRAZY PLAYA
> [snapback]2771521[/snapback]​*


Yes, Yes he is


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 24 2005, 05:37 AM
> *So saturday at Hooters. That's on Westhimer and Gessner. Is 8:00 PM OK.
> [snapback]2769644[/snapback]​*


Sounds good to me


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 24 2005, 05:37 AM
> *So saturday at Hooters. That's on Westhimer and Gessner. Is 8:00 PM OK.
> [snapback]2769644[/snapback]​*



I know its hooters but will this be a guy only thing? Are any of the married people taking their better halves? I like the Wings at Hooters... :biggrin: 

Wings n More has specials on Tuesdays...I mention that cause I am a poor Meskin.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

whats up DISTURBED, WHATS goin down? :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 24 2005, 04:52 PM
> *I know its hooters but will this be a guy only thing?  Are any of the married people taking their better halves?  I like the Wings at Hooters... :biggrin:
> 
> Wings n More has specials on Tuesdays...I mention that cause I am a poor Meskin.
> [snapback]2772185[/snapback]​*


Believe me you are not the only vato that will stand in a line for an hour on Tuesday to get those money friendly wings


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 24 2005, 05:06 PM
> *Believe me you are not the only vato that will stand in a line for an hour on Tuesday to get those money friendly wings
> [snapback]2772273[/snapback]​*


Bayou city wings has the same deal 2 for 1 on tuesdays but it takes forever to get a damn table. :angry:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2005, 05:02 PM
> *whats up DISTURBED, WHATS goin down? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2772253[/snapback]​*


not much playboy just chillin.....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

HOOTERS PARKING LOT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 24 2005, 05:06 PM
> *Believe me you are not the only vato that will stand in a line for an hour on Tuesday to get those money friendly wings
> [snapback]2772273[/snapback]​*



I know the one on Wayside and I-45 gets like that...but the One in Marq-e Plaza out by Jilians on I-10 just outside of Loop 610 doesnt. Thats where I go just about every Tuesday. :biggrin:

Also now that Vans skatepark is closed, I think theres a big chunk of open parking lot...too bad its on the other side of the Wings n More. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 24 2005, 05:28 PM
> *Bayou city wings has the same deal 2 for 1 on tuesdays but it takes forever to get a damn table.  :angry:
> [snapback]2772402[/snapback]​*



COOL...wheres Bayou City Wings? They have pretty much the same flavors?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 24 2005, 06:47 PM
> *COOL...wheres Bayou City Wings?  They have pretty much the same flavors?
> [snapback]2772743[/snapback]​*


I-45 south and Fuqua. 
And yes they have all the usual flavors.



I see you neptunez, where you been hiding?


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

IM BACK!!!!


-neptunez


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

I heard there is going to be a ULA meeting on Sunday 2/27/[email protected] Golden Corral on 1-10 east around 2pm. Can anyone confrim this?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 24 2005, 04:28 PM
> *Bayou city wings has the same deal 2 for 1 on tuesdays but it takes forever to get a damn table.  :angry:
> [snapback]2772402[/snapback]​*


that was funny and you sure were getting impatient


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Feb 24 2005, 06:06 PM
> *IM BACK!!!!
> -neptunez
> [snapback]2772828[/snapback]​*


cheap suits cheap suits cheap suits


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 23 2005, 11:18 PM
> *what up los
> [snapback]2769133[/snapback]​*


sup rob


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 24 2005, 08:51 PM
> *that was funny and you sure were getting impatient
> [snapback]2773279[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yes I was.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 24 2005, 08:06 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yes I was.
> [snapback]2773373[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

But we got a table right.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yea we did and we grubbed lol


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

los did you get that email address not to shure on how to use this damn site yet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

where is liv4lacs? OH never mind he must be watching (PREMIO LO NUESTRO) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 24 2005, 08:14 PM
> *los did you get that email address not to shure on how to use this damn site yet
> [snapback]2773416[/snapback]​*


yea i got it ill let yuo know when i send it


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2005, 11:07 AM
> *kind of early aint it? but the place its just right :biggrin:
> [snapback]2770837[/snapback]​*


do yall plan on cruising or just hanging out there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up Htown.......enough with the politics stuff..those who i have spoken to knows whats going down so we dont need to discuss the association anymore on here...so who hitting up Mac Gregor? Next weekend (march 5th) my club LATIN CARTEL is having a car wash. We rasie money all year long for needing familys who need help around the Holidays in Baytown. for more info call me...Goofy... 832-275-4306


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 24 2005, 01:38 PM
> *FROM WHAT IVE BEEN READING ON HERE IT SEEMS LIKE WE ARE FORGETTING WHAT THE WHOLE PURPOSE OF THIS TOPIC IS. THIS SUPPOSE TO BRING HOUSTON TOGETHER NOT GET EVERYONE AGAINST EACH OTHER. HOW ARE WE GONNA COMPETE WITH THE OTHER CITIES IF WE CANT GET ALONG WITH EACH OTHER. LIKE EVERYONE IS BEEN SAYING ITS ALL ABOUT UNITY. IF WE DONT HAVE UNITY WE AINT GOT SHIT. I DONT HAVE BEEF WITH ANYONE ON HERE, HOPEFULLY IT STAYS LIKE THAT. IM HERE TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN HOUSTON. IF YOUR NOT HERE TO SUPPORT I DONT KNOW WHY YOU ARE EVEN ON HERE TO BEGIN WITH.
> [snapback]2771183[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2005, 03:09 PM
> *I don't want to get into any sort of negativity on here, but I would like to add my rebuttal to TXJUSTICE's post about myself.  Radio One owns both 97.9 The Box in Houston and 97.9 The Beat in Dallas.  For the past 4 years they had spoken with Helen Carmona (my mother-in-law) about doing a show in Dallas.  She never followed through with it because she was unsure if she could handle that sort of commitment.  At the Los Magnificos Show in Houston (October, 2004), representatives from 97.9 The Beat approached Teresa (my wife) and myself about doing a similar show in Dallas.  At first, we also had reservations about doing a show in Dallas, but after speaking with their representatives more, we decided to consider our options.  They asked us to put a bid in and we did.  I understand others from Houston also put in bids, and in the end they chose ours based on our experience and working relationship with Radio One in Houston.  I'm sorry others bids were not chosen, but there was nothing personal involved in this process, and ultimately it was 97.9's decision.  I have a lot of respect for anyone who promotes shows in Texas and wish them best.  My personal feelings are the more shows for our community, the better.  In the future, I will continue to support other's shows as much as possible, and would even offer any assistance to anyone who asks.
> [snapback]2771692[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 24 2005, 10:18 PM
> *Wuz up Htown.......enough with the politics stuff..those who i have spoken to knows whats going down so we dont need to discuss the association anymore on here...so who hitting up Mac Gregor? Next weekend (march 5th) my club LATIN CARTEL is having a car wash. We rasie money all year long for needing familys who need help around the Holidays in Baytown. for more info call me...Goofy... 832-275-4306
> [snapback]2773673[/snapback]​*


tell everyone where it at ........ill stop by


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 24 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Wuz up Htown.......enough with the politics stuff..those who i have spoken to knows whats going down so we dont need to discuss the association anymore on here...so who hitting up Mac Gregor? Next weekend (march 5th) my club LATIN CARTEL is having a car wash. We rasie money all year long for needing familys who need help around the Holidays in Baytown. for more info call me...Goofy... 832-275-4306
> [snapback]2773673[/snapback]​*


Fill me in on the details....713-248-1759


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

too much damn drama...thats the #1 reason why i stay solo and ride solo.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2005, 10:11 PM
> *too much damn drama...thats the #1 reason why i stay solo and ride solo.
> [snapback]2773946[/snapback]​*


I hear ya


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2005, 10:11 PM
> *too much damn drama...thats the #1 reason why i stay solo and ride solo.
> [snapback]2773946[/snapback]​*


Im going to call you *HAN SOLO *for now on! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its "holy roley diamond bizale"....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up texas gold i see u peepin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2005, 10:26 PM
> *its "holy roley diamond bizale"....
> [snapback]2774016[/snapback]​*


thanx.... :uh: ..woodpecker


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

guess i didn't miss anything new today....from what i'm seeing(reading), this topic is going down hill :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think im gonna go ahead and order my personalized plates soon.....any suggestions.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2005, 11:27 PM
> *whats up texas gold i see u peepin
> [snapback]2774019[/snapback]​*


yea i'm looking, but not impressed from all the haters hating on H-TOWN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 24 2005, 10:30 PM
> *yea i'm looking, but not impressed from all the haters hating on H-TOWN
> [snapback]2774038[/snapback]​*


Lets start the Houston Hater Hurters!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought the song went


so long we been waiting
never ever hatin
in houston we elbows
in cali they dayton 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2005, 11:29 PM
> *i think im gonna go ahead and order my personalized plates soon.....any suggestions.
> [snapback]2774033[/snapback]​*


Drop4...how many letters do you have to have?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2005, 10:29 PM
> *i think im gonna go ahead and order my personalized plates soon.....any suggestions.
> [snapback]2774033[/snapback]​*


WOODS64, SilvaBullet, SOLO64, Pimpala :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

im done with the negitive post and sorry for messing up this thread keeping the peace :biggrin: ill pm :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think u can get 6 or 7 i was thinkin

RAGEDY :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

goofy where ur car wash???????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2005, 11:33 PM
> *i think u can get 6 or 7 i was thinkin
> 
> RAGEDY  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2774053[/snapback]​*


People will definetly look twice :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

alfrado herd yo can get 1/2" hard line if so how much?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 24 2005, 10:34 PM
> *goofy where ur car wash???????????????????? :dunno:
> [snapback]2774057[/snapback]​*


BurgerKing on garth rd. in Baytown down the street from the mizzall...


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 24 2005, 11:36 PM
> *BurgerKing on garth rd. in Baytown down the street from the mizzall...
> [snapback]2774066[/snapback]​*


Day? time ?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 24 2005, 11:36 PM
> *alfredo herd yo can get 1/2" hard line  if so how much?
> [snapback]2774064[/snapback]​*


i'll get a price tomorrow at work, will only sell in 20' ft sections, but can cut it in 10' sections


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 24 2005, 10:37 PM
> *Day? time ?
> [snapback]2774071[/snapback]​*


march 5th,...8am-?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i have plenty of 3/8 line right now in 10' sections $1 a foot


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 24 2005, 10:36 PM
> *alfrado herd yo can get 1/2" hard line  if so how much?
> [snapback]2774064[/snapback]​*


dont forget to call *House of Electro Polishing*..to get your stainless hardlines electro polished! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

id like to reserve a 10 foot line please...2, or 3 perhaps.


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

goofy this a funny thing happened to tonite well funny now .....the seat in my caprice caught on fire and burned at the hypnotized shop.. i was grinding a bolt for the seat belt and i guess a spark ffron the grinder caught the seat on fire and joe called the fire department but we got it out befor they got there but the seat is toasted and alot of smoke damage to the window but it will be stilll coming out sone hopefully  


just thought i would share that!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2005, 11:42 PM
> *id like to reserve a 10 foot line please...2, or 3 perhaps.
> [snapback]2774089[/snapback]​*


you got the homie discount


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 24 2005, 11:38 PM
> *i'll get a price tomorrow at work, will only sell in 20' ft sections, but can cut it in 10' sections
> [snapback]2774072[/snapback]​*


and can you put the fitting on too?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 24 2005, 10:44 PM
> *goofy this a funny thing happened to tonite well funny now .....the seat in my caprice caught on fire and burned at the hypnotized shop.. i was grinding a bolt for the seat belt and i guess a spark ffron the grinder caught the seat on fire and joe called the fire department but we got it out befor they got there but the seat is toasted and alot of smoke damage to the window  but it will be stilll coming out sone hopefully
> just thought i would share that!!!
> [snapback]2774095[/snapback]​*


yall boyz are ON FIRE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Feb 24 2005, 11:45 PM
> *and can you put the fitting on too?
> [snapback]2774100[/snapback]​*


put on? well fittings have a price of their own...especially 1/2 $$...if you mean bend lines, well you would need to PM me on specifics


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 24 2005, 02:45 PM
> *WELL GOTTA GO, IM USING THE LAPTOP OFF MY PATROL CAR, I DONT WANNA GET IN TROUBLE.
> [snapback]2771229[/snapback]​*


Thats our tax dollars hard at work :biggrin: While you have that laptop fired up can you run a plate for me?







J/K :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 24 2005, 10:40 PM
> *i have plenty of 3/8 line right now in 10' sections $1 a foot
> [snapback]2774082[/snapback]​*


it that stainless?


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 24 2005, 11:48 PM
> *put on? well fittings have a price of their own...especially 1/2 $$...if you mean bend lines, well you would need to PM me on specifics
> [snapback]2774121[/snapback]​*


i pm you :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 24 2005, 11:49 PM
> *it that stainless?
> [snapback]2774124[/snapback]​*


yes


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 24 2005, 11:46 PM
> *yall boyz are ON FIRE!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2774109[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2005, 10:24 PM
> *where is liv4lacs? OH never mind he must be watching (PREMIO LO NUESTRO) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2773468[/snapback]​*


No Boiler, I was watching my novelas.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FRIDAY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So... Saturday around 8 - 8:30 at Hooters parking lot on Gessner & Westheimer?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 25 2005, 10:10 AM
> *So... Saturday around 8 - 8:30 at Hooters parking lot on Gessner & Westheimer?
> 
> [snapback]2775646[/snapback]​*


im going 2 try my best 4 sat ,but i will be at the park 4 sure 150% sure!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 24 2005, 10:55 PM
> *No Boiler, I was watching my novelas.......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2774149[/snapback]​*


wichone:cheesy: RUBY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Everyone come on. We are always looking for a place to cruise, now we have one. Lets see if it works out. Lets try Westhimer this Sat. I really like Airline a couple of months ago.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 24 2005, 02:09 PM
> *I don't want to get into any sort of negativity on here, but I would like to add my rebuttal to TXJUSTICE's post about myself.  Radio One owns both 97.9 The Box in Houston and 97.9 The Beat in Dallas.  For the past 4 years they had spoken with Helen Carmona (my mother-in-law) about doing a show in Dallas.  She never followed through with it because she was unsure if she could handle that sort of commitment.  At the Los Magnificos Show in Houston (October, 2004), representatives from 97.9 The Beat approached Teresa (my wife) and myself about doing a similar show in Dallas.  At first, we also had reservations about doing a show in Dallas, but after speaking with their representatives more, we decided to consider our options.  They asked us to put a bid in and we did.  I understand others from Houston also put in bids, and in the end they chose ours based on our experience and working relationship with Radio One in Houston.  I'm sorry others bids were not chosen, but there was nothing personal involved in this process, and ultimately it was 97.9's decision.  I have a lot of respect for anyone who promotes shows in Texas and wish them best.  My personal feelings are the more shows for our community, the better.  In the future, I will continue to support other's shows as much as possible, and would even offer any assistance to anyone who asks.
> [snapback]2771692[/snapback]​*


congrats


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 25 2005, 11:59 AM
> *Everyone come on. We are always looking for a place to cruise, now we have one. Lets see if it works out. Lets try Westhimer this Sat. I really like Airline a couple of months ago.
> [snapback]2776188[/snapback]​*


show provok some love!!!


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 24 2005, 06:56 PM
> *I heard there is going to be a ULA meeting on Sunday 2/27/[email protected] Golden Corral on 1-10 east around 2pm. Can anyone confrim this?
> [snapback]2773045[/snapback]​*


hmm!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey Mark!!

If you are on here...I just want an idea, a ballpark figure. What does it take to get a car from this:










and Transform it into something like this:










or shaved out like this:











I gotta start saving in my piggy bank...so I can have the cash flow to join my brother cruising the streets.

DHD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup houston.. heres my new project.. coming soon let me kno wat u think..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=159728


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2005, 09:28 PM
> *sup houston.. heres my new project.. coming soon let me kno wat u think..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=159728
> [snapback]2778109[/snapback]​*


dude, that bitch is bad..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2005, 07:28 PM
> *sup houston.. heres my new project.. coming soon let me kno wat u think..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=159728
> [snapback]2778109[/snapback]​*


boy ur going to blow away ur comp!!!   (who's going to spray ur caddybike?) :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2005, 08:06 PM
> *boy ur going to blow away ur comp!!!    (who's going to spray ur  caddybike?) :biggrin:
> [snapback]2778247[/snapback]​*


im goin 2 do it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2005, 08:09 PM
> *im goin 2 do it
> [snapback]2778260[/snapback]​*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2005, 01:25 PM
> *wichone :cheesy: RUBY!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2775991[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2005, 10:09 PM
> *im goin 2 do it
> [snapback]2778260[/snapback]​*


what color you going with?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2005, 09:28 PM
> *sup houston.. heres my new project.. coming soon let me kno wat u think..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=159728
> [snapback]2778109[/snapback]​*


thats a nice caddibike your building homie, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 24 2005, 08:52 PM
> *cheap suits  cheap suits  cheap suits
> [snapback]2773287[/snapback]​*



heck yes...better believe..hey i caught a delicous bass for you 
:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 25 2005, 08:41 PM
> *what color you going with?
> [snapback]2778408[/snapback]​*


yellow base wit a kandy lime gold


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 25 2005, 08:54 PM
> *thats a nice caddibike your building homie, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2778447[/snapback]​*


thanks dawg


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

What you doing in here I thought you where going out. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yea im on my friends side kick


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

nice lookin cadibike ....shadow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx goof


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I hate this weather. Just checking up on the cruise for tonite.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone ever seen this problem...your vehicle is in idle. In my case its a 98 Dodge Dakota 5.2L v8 (if that makes a diff). If I accelerate then let off the gas the RPM drops below normal idle and engine cuts off. If I am moving at a decent speed it wont cut off, but I can see the RPM needle drop below idle and then jump back up. Whenever it drops but doesnt shut off, then engine kind of sputters. i am hesitant to take it to the dealer cause they'll charge an arm and a left nut!! Someone said fuel lines, but I dont know.

Please help!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I had dat prob on my Lac and Acura. Try a tune-up. See if that works.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 26 2005, 10:37 AM
> *Anyone ever seen this problem...your vehicle is in idle.  In my case its a 98 Dodge Dakota 5.2L v8 (if that makes a diff).  If I accelerate then let off the gas the RPM drops below normal idle and engine cuts off.  If I am moving at a decent speed it wont cut off, but I can see the RPM needle drop below idle and then jump back up.  Whenever it drops but doesnt shut off, then engine kind of sputters.  i am hesitant to take it to the dealer cause they'll charge an arm and a left nut!!  Someone said fuel lines, but I dont know.
> 
> Please help!
> [snapback]2779442[/snapback]​*


You might have a vaccum leak. do you have a Check Engine light on.

mark


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

DuaIHex02 I can scan it for you. I dont charge for Diagnostics.

Mark



Sup Los

Dam rain

I painted fernandos Amp


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

That is one HUGE picture.LOL.It looks real good.When you have a chance could you e-mail me the pics of t he Jesse James LOW-LOW?I wanna try and post them up.Or you can do it if you like. :thumbsup: to the paint job.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 26 2005, 02:18 PM
> *That is one HUGE picture.LOL.It looks real good.When you have a chance could you e-mail me the pics of t he Jesse James LOW-LOW?I wanna try and post them up.Or you can do it if you like. :thumbsup: to the paint job.
> [snapback]2780149[/snapback]​*


Yea i will email them to you. I dont have your email address so pm me your email and i will do it when i get home. dumb dial up.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

Does anybody who gives low prices and does good work on a super c-notch for a 95 burban. Need to tuck 23's and lay frame all around. Its already bagged and tubbed all around with a baby c-notch. So holler at me if you da man for this job.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok that sounds cool
:thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Feb 26 2005, 01:28 PM
> *Does anybody who gives low prices and does good work on a super c-notch for a 95 burban. Need to tuck 23's and lay frame all around. Its already bagged and tubbed all around with a baby c-notch. So holler at me if you da man for this job.
> [snapback]2780167[/snapback]​*


Talk to Marcustoms he does incredible work.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

so who is Marcustoms and where is he located .
besides his good work does he give good prices?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Marcustoms is a shop located on Humble Westfield Rd.Close to Fm 1960. You would have to call him for the actual prices.Actually I think you would have to take your vehicle to him to see it, and depending on what you want , is what the price would be.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

So what's up on Gameover ? I got a 84 cutlass with wraped frame, 4 Hi-low pumps,and 16 batteries. so I think that the game just started. So I will see you at the park Sunday 3/6/05.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Who are you El Guero? You aint goin to the park this Sunday?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

no read the date when I'm going to unleash the beast just got to finish afew little things so get ready for some bumper action


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Do I know you? Have you been to the park before?Wht dont you just bring out the Cutty this weekend then :machinegun: "UNLEASH the Beast" :guns: next weekend?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

You should but I'm going to :biggrin: let you see how we do it at the nolia


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I dont think you should call Boiler out like that he might leave you in the dust! :uh: just make sure you can back all that talk up LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

MARCUSTOMS Land of the Low :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 26 2005, 01:08 PM
> *You might have a vaccum leak. do you have a Check Engine light on.
> 
> mark
> [snapback]2780123[/snapback]​*



No check engine light...but I tried what firmelows suggested. That seems to have made a difference. My battery terminals were oxidized and the positive had come loose. Mine is kinda rigged up and the screw that hols the piece of the old post connector is screwed to a new connector. That connection was very loose. i still plan n cleaning everything though. The oxidation is only on the ground post.

:angry:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Car Show next Sunday.
Heard there was going to be a $500 car dance.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

so what's on the agenda 4 sunday is thier going to be any action at yhe park ?show up rain our shine for that bumper action so bring on the comp


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

try changing the fuel filter............


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 26 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Car Show next Sunday.
> Heard there was going to be a $500 car dance.
> [snapback]2780754[/snapback]​*



I had a possibly silly question. Why is it that lowrider anything is always associated with rap music. When the originals started what did they listen to? I was asking because although I used to listen to rap, and there are some artists out now I still respect, most rap makes me sick to my stomach. In retrospect I am sure the music I listen to makes others sick too. I guess my question is why hasnt lowriding expanded alongside other music cultures.

nli10me


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 26 2005, 06:09 PM
> *try changing the fuel filter............
> [snapback]2781191[/snapback]​*



Yeah if it was an older car i'd welcome the task..being that its in the front...but in my crappy truck its in the gas tank. I live in apartments where vehicle service is forbidden and dotn know anyone with the equipment and space for me to do it there.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

rap wasnt what they listned to back then. not until nwa came in the picture. what kind of vehicle you have?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 26 2005, 06:15 PM
> *rap wasnt what they listned to back then. not until nwa came in the picture. what kind of vehicle you have?
> [snapback]2781221[/snapback]​*



1998 dodge dakota 5.2L v8....not a lowrider but asking for help from peeps with mechanic expertise.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

who told you it was in the tank? ive never really worked on dodge, mostly gm vehicles.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 26 2005, 06:21 PM
> *who told you it was in the tank? ive never really worked on dodge, mostly gm vehicles.
> [snapback]2781262[/snapback]​*


well everyone, the service guy at dealer, a guy i met at muffler shop that owned a dodge truck, the Dodge Durango/Dakota book I got at Autozone. They all mention dropping the tank.

Where is it on GM?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 26 2005, 07:10 PM
> *I had a possibly silly question.  Why is it that lowrider anything is always associated with rap music.  When the originals started what did they listen to?  I was asking because although I used to listen to rap, and there are some artists out now I still respect, most rap makes me sick to my stomach.  In retrospect I am sure the music I listen to makes others sick too.  I guess my question is why hasnt lowriding expanded alongside other music cultures.
> 
> nli10me
> [snapback]2781197[/snapback]​*


i may be wrong but i think lowriders started out listening to swing type shit, then doo-*** and oldies, motown.....shit like that.....my pops used to listen to a lot of santana and malo, and chicano back in cali.....but he was more of a hippie...it's true what tru-pimp said, the whole rap thing didn't kick in til the late 80s early 90s.....i guess a lot of lowriders can relate to the lyrics but i know my family in cali have always listened to oldies......
corridos are cool, i met a few lowriders from the west coast that listen to a lot of chalino sanchez, and all other kinds of narco-corridos......

i'm with you, a lot of the rap nowadays has gone to the gutters......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont like much rap after about 1998. with the exception of chronic 2001 and a few others.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup los, you going to the park tomorrow?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 26 2005, 07:23 PM
> *well everyone, the service guy at dealer, a guy i met at muffler shop that owned a dodge truck, the Dodge Durango/Dakota book I got at Autozone.  They all mention dropping the tank.
> 
> Where is it on GM?
> [snapback]2781274[/snapback]​*


they're inline on the fuel feed line. of course we know where the carbureted ones were at. yeah, gm you can just get under your car with a 13/16" and a 16mm wrench and take it off. if you would have mentioned this earlier, i would have told you to go with me to the dealership and we could have dropped the tank....


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 26 2005, 07:16 PM
> *1998 dodge dakota 5.2L v8....not a lowrider but asking for help from peeps with mechanic expertise.
> [snapback]2781231[/snapback]​*


Those are a 5 min thing to change. They are under the truck. If you ever had to do it in the apt. you could say that you dropped some change. lol

Mark


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Feb 26 2005, 12:48 PM
> *So what's up on Gameover ? I got a 84 cutlass with wraped frame, 4 Hi-low pumps,and 16 batteries. so I think that the game just started. So I will see you at the park Sunday 3/6/05.
> [snapback]2780221[/snapback]​*


u got a wraped frame? hhmmm maybe the PORT OF HOUSTON buys u that heavy ass frame, i heard they need a new ANCHOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but any ways homie i kind of know who u are :uh: ....on 3/6/05 u won't find me at the park but u find me at the show or I TELL U WHAT JUST GIVE ME UR ADDRESS I GIVE U A FRIENDLY BIGASS HOUSECALL!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

comp. is getting good!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this goes 4 u guero


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 26 2005, 06:41 PM
> *they're inline on the fuel feed line. of course we know where the carbureted ones were at. yeah, gm you can just get under your car with a 13/16" and a 16mm wrench and take it off. if you would have mentioned this earlier, i would have told you to go with me to the dealership and we could have dropped the tank....
> [snapback]2781359[/snapback]​*



Go with you to what dealership? Do you know someone at the dealership? Thats good to know you offer such follow through with your help...my truck is acting weird and I probably should have the filter or even pump changed anyway. Some thing about the pump being in the tank cooled by the gas so if you like to runon vapors alot you are damaging your pump. I dont LIKE running on vapors but at $2.00/gal I dont fill up too often and the Dodge manual says I am supposed to use "premium". I use premium or no lower than plus but not regular.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah, thats why they placed the pumps in the tank. they've actually improved alot over the years. I work at mac haik chevrolet. WE would have dropped the tank and did it ourselves.......i feel ya on the filling up thing. prices are outrageous!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 26 2005, 10:19 PM
> *yeah, thats why they placed the pumps in the tank. they've actually improved alot over the years. I work at mac haik chevrolet. WE would have dropped the tank and did it ourselves.......i feel ya on the filling up thing. prices are outrageous!!
> [snapback]2782168[/snapback]​*


They'll let you (meaning us) do that?!? Thats cool...where is this Mac Haik Chevrolet? I was going to take it to Archer Dodge because thats the closest one to my job.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

does anyone have a copy of that song the play on 104.9 the houston anthem from cory mo?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

its on i-10 and kirkwood, going west towards katy. eah, they cool as long as i tell them you're family,lol. it'd have to be on saturday though.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Whos ready for tomorrow???? I am.....I just hope it isn't raining like today! :angry:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 26 2005, 11:41 PM
> *Whos ready for tomorrow???? I am.....I just hope it isn't raining like today! :angry:
> [snapback]2782541[/snapback]​*


I know, I wanted to wax my car this weekend


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Feb 25 2005, 09:31 PM
> *heck yes...better believe..hey i caught a delicous bass for you
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2778558[/snapback]​*


cool i like bass


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 26 2005, 10:26 PM
> *does anyone have a copy of that song the play on 104.9 the houston anthem from cory mo?
> [snapback]2782186[/snapback]​*


which one do you want homie? I've heard two different ones


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Weather looks like it might be good. Haven't took the Cadi to the park in over a month. I'll see all ya up there.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 26 2005, 09:26 PM
> *does anyone have a copy of that song the play on 104.9 the houston anthem from cory mo?
> [snapback]2782186[/snapback]​*


Right here!  I can get you a copy...........pm me if you want.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :0 So whats up Boiler ? so your going to show on sunday I'll see you thier  :biggrin: so are you going to take your montie are you just going for the show hit me up let me know what up     :angry: 
see you on sunday :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow its really turning out to be a beautiful day...kinda soggy from yesterdays rain...but the sun is out at least
:biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

whats up los. just got to my moms so i dont think ill make it to the park

whats up on the trailing arm?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Dualhex02 did you get my PM

Mark


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 27 2005, 02:57 PM
> *Dualhex02 did you get my PM
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]2784008[/snapback]​*



Which one? I havent tried the fuel filter...I tried doing the theing with the battery posts and that seems to have helped..I do think that it wouldnt hurt and would actually help to do what you suggested. I need to buy the parts and then find someplace with the equipment I need to do it. I know you offered but i would hate to get stuck way out there and at the time I was broke. I live over here by the galleria off of Renwick and Bellaire.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Flippin to Juans house in 5 mins...see you there C-Los


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 27 2005, 04:00 PM
> *Which one?  I havent tried the fuel filter...I tried doing the theing with the battery posts and that seems to have helped..I do think that it wouldnt hurt and would actually help to do what you suggested.  I need to buy the parts and then find someplace with the equipment I need to do it.  I know you offered but i would hate to get stuck way out there and at the time I was broke.  I live over here by the galleria off of Renwick and Bellaire.
> [snapback]2784018[/snapback]​*



The PM on the car.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

pics


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this goes 4 the ones that made it 2 the park today,   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   
and this goes 4 the ones that didn't make it :angry:  :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:  :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
anyways, the weather was perfect!!!!we saw a couple of new rides


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Feb 27 2005, 10:04 AM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0 So whats up Boiler ?  so your going to show on sunday I'll see you thier    :biggrin: so are you going to take your montie are you just going for the show hit me up let me know what up          :angry:
> see you on sunday :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2783388[/snapback]​*


hell yeah, u know im always down 4 shows or the park!!!hope 2 see u at the show hitting them airbags!!


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

:0 u crazy boiler,there always next weekend


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2005, 08:21 PM
> *this goes 4 the ones that made it 2 the park today,     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> and this goes 4 the ones that didn't make it :angry:    :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:    :twak:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> anyways, the weather was perfect!!!!we saw a couple of new rides
> [snapback]2785722[/snapback]​*


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sup peeps.Imma go ahead and APOLOGIZE for that nasty hoppin action I was involded in earlier today.I WILL try and be more considerate of other LOWRIDERS at the park and hop at a SSSSSLLLLLOOOOOOWWWEEERRRRR speed.I WILL also watch out for people at the park that have their doors open,I did not realize that they WERE open, I was too busy trying to keep that boat in a STRAIGHT line. I APOLOGIZE.  No hard feelings :happysad:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 27 2005, 09:40 PM
> *Sup peeps.Imma go ahead and APOLOGIZE for that nasty hoppin action I was involded in earlier today.I WILL try and be more considerate of other LOWRIDERS at the park and hop at a SSSSSLLLLLOOOOOOWWWEEERRRRR speed.I WILL also watch out for people at the park that have their doors open,I did not realize that they WERE open, I was too busy trying to keep that boat in a STRAIGHT line. I APOLOGIZE.   No hard feelings :happysad:
> [snapback]2785821[/snapback]​*


whos car got fukked up


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

werd what happened?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

ya what happpend


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Did I miss somthing?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nobodies car got messed up.. los just came close 2 hittin sum doors and a pole


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u miss dez nuts n ur mouth


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2005, 11:00 PM
> *nobodies car got messed up.. los just came close 2 hittin sum doors and a pole
> [snapback]2785884[/snapback]​*


ey, you the one with that landau buick? the gray one?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2005, 10:00 PM
> *nobodies car got messed up.. los just came close 2 hittin sum doors and a pole
> [snapback]2785884[/snapback]​*


oh :0


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2005, 10:00 PM
> *u miss dez nuts n ur mouth
> [snapback]2785889[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea dats my mini slab/ hooptie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 27 2005, 08:40 PM
> *Sup peeps.Imma go ahead and APOLOGIZE for that nasty hoppin action I was involded in earlier today.I WILL try and be more considerate of other LOWRIDERS at the park and hop at a SSSSSLLLLLOOOOOOWWWEEERRRRR speed.I WILL also watch out for people at the park that have their doors open,I did not realize that they WERE open, I was too busy trying to keep that boat in a STRAIGHT line. I APOLOGIZE.   No hard feelings :happysad:
> [snapback]2785821[/snapback]​*


its ok man, u were just a lowridergonewild!!!earlier :biggrin: :biggrin: 
try hoppin parked,it is still fun


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im gunna kick u in da nutts :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2005, 10:04 PM
> *im gunna kick u in da nutts :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2785912[/snapback]​*


Don't make me send the killer browies after you. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2005, 11:00 PM
> *nobodies car got messed up.. los just came close 2 hittin sum doors and a pole
> [snapback]2785884[/snapback]​*


Yea dont do that. did that and sank my car that way.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ima beat jasons wit da ******* beater stick :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 27 2005, 11:07 PM
> *Don't make me send the killer browies after you.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2785927[/snapback]​*


actually, those are pieces of shit.....lol. yah i saw you at the park one time, standing next to a suburban and the pickup truck with twenties.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMMM!!!!! 12 memebers right now!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2005, 09:11 PM
> *DAMMM!!!!! 12 memebers right now!!!
> [snapback]2785949[/snapback]​*


i was trippin on da shit 2.... houstons gettin bigger


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup cabrones, it was cool to finally meet some of you, it was cool just hanging out even though i didn't have a ride to creep.....but my day will come soon......

ya'll keep it cool uffin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Guero can you pass the drug test!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

Boiler shutup :angry: :biggrin: 
an't it past your bed time so go to sleep      :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 27 2005, 11:19 PM
> *sup cabrones, it was cool to finally meet some of you, it was cool just hanging out even though i didn't have a ride to creep.....but my day will come soon......
> 
> ya'll keep it cool uffin:
> [snapback]2785960[/snapback]​*


yeah homito it was nice meeting you and some more new people that are into the same rollo as me.....  LOWRIDER WORLD!!!!!!!keep it real
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:uh:  :biggrin: :0 Of course if i wait 30days or so


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 27 2005, 09:08 PM
> *actually, those are pieces of shit.....lol. yah i saw you at the park one time, standing next to a suburban and the pickup truck with twenties.......
> [snapback]2785934[/snapback]​*


yuh.. it probaly was me... i was next 2 nix burb


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Feb 27 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Boiler shutup :angry:  :biggrin:
> an't it past your bed time so go to sleep           :uh:
> [snapback]2785968[/snapback]​*


damm!!! why u remind me  !!! oh well holla at u foes tomorrow,


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2005, 10:03 PM
> *
> try hoppin parked,it is still fun
> [snapback]2785909[/snapback]​*


 Yeah I'll try that next time.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2005, 10:24 PM
> *damm!!! why u remind me   !!!  oh well holla at u foes tomorrow,
> [snapback]2785989[/snapback]​*


ORALE!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Feb 27 2005, 11:23 PM
> *        :uh:    :biggrin:  :0 Of course if i wait 30days or so
> [snapback]2785984[/snapback]​*


u know u cant wait that long!!!! :twak: uffin: q-vole bro!!!


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

If you only knew the truth well goodnight see you at the show :uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Que onda cabron, JOE.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 27 2005, 06:54 AM
> *which one do you want homie? I've heard two different ones
> [snapback]2783029[/snapback]​*


we from houston i have we from h-town


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 27 2005, 11:41 PM
> *Que onda cabron, JOE.
> [snapback]2786076[/snapback]​*


aqui just chillin, killin time til i get tired.....

hey cabron, i didn't know that shit happened today with your ride....guess i wasn't paying attention but i thought it happend a while back.....that's some funny ass shit......you got all chiflado with the switches or what?....... it's all in fun........as long as you didn't hit anything......or anyone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey but it was funny though


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

wish i could've seen that shit.......no wonder i smelled something when i first got there......los must've shit his pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

ya'll take it easy, i'm out......

i'll holla at you later los........peace


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Feb 27 2005, 10:56 PM
> *wish i could've seen that shit.......no wonder i smelled something when i first got there......los must've shit his pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2786162[/snapback]​*


Hey :nono: you supposed to keep that to yourself :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 27 2005, 11:03 PM
> *Hey  :nono: you supposed to keep that to yourself  :twak:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2786205[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

best part was when my door swung open and I almost hit that log, grabbed the door and turned the steering wheel, Yall shouldve seen the face I made when that happened.It makes me laugh just thinking about it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> best part was when my door swung open and I almost hit that log, grabbed the door and turned the steering wheel, Yall shouldve seen the face I made when that happened.It makes me laugh just thinking about it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [snapback]2786225[/snapback]​[/quote dude that shit wa crazy we saw when u almost hit the pole


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE. THE PARK WAS TIGHT. I ALMOST HAD SOME NEW MODIFICATIONS DONE TO MY LAC AT THE PARK. I WAS CLOSE TO MAKING MY LAC TO A 2 DOOR. LOL


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 27 2005, 11:05 PM
> *best part was when my door swung open and I almost hit that log, grabbed the door and turned the steering wheel, Yall shouldve seen the face I made when that happened.It makes me laugh just thinking about it. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2786225[/snapback]​*


hey los its all gravy bro, u were just having some fun......  uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 27 2005, 11:07 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE. THE PARK WAS TIGHT. I ALMOST HAD SOME NEW MODIFICATIONS DONE TO MY LAC AT THE PARK. I WAS CLOSE TO MAKING MY LAC TO A 2 DOOR. LOL
> [snapback]2786234[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah pretty close


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 27 2005, 11:07 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE. THE PARK WAS TIGHT. I ALMOST HAD SOME NEW MODIFICATIONS DONE TO MY LAC AT THE PARK. I WAS CLOSE TO MAKING MY LAC TO A 2 DOOR. LOL
> [snapback]2786234[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Im not sure but I think it was very close to this face.LOL


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

what up mike


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

what up mike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 27 2005, 10:07 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE. THE PARK WAS TIGHT. I ALMOST HAD SOME NEW MODIFICATIONS DONE TO MY LAC AT THE PARK. I WAS CLOSE TO MAKING MY LAC TO A 2 DOOR. LOL
> [snapback]2786234[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Feb 27 2005, 11:13 PM
> *what  up mike
> [snapback]2786283[/snapback]​*


what up rob....whats tha deal


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 27 2005, 11:07 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE. THE PARK WAS TIGHT. I ALMOST HAD SOME NEW MODIFICATIONS DONE TO MY LAC AT THE PARK. I WAS CLOSE TO MAKING MY LAC TO A 2 DOOR. LOL
> [snapback]2786234[/snapback]​*


I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE. WE ALL COOL HERE!


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

what up mike


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 27 2005, 11:19 PM
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE. WE ALL COOL HERE!
> [snapback]2786316[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

looks like everyones in da house


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GOOFY IS IN ....SO LET THE FUN BEGIN!! :biggrin: 
It was cool talking to all the peeps at the park who want make a difference for all the lowriders in Houston. Never give up..the new movement has just begun!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 27 2005, 11:32 PM
> *GOOFY IS IN SET LET THE FUN BEGIN!! :biggrin:
> It was cool talking to all the peeps at the park who want make a difference for all the lowriders in Houston. Never give up..the new movement has just begun!
> [snapback]2786385[/snapback]​*


yeah the park was cool.........it's good to see everyone coming together


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ill definitely show up next week.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I LIKE WHAT I SAW. EVERYONE WAS GETTING ALONG. THERE WAS PEOPLE MEETING NEW PEOPLE FOR THE FIRST TIME. NO ONE HAS TO BE A STRANGER. WE ARE ALL THERE FOR THE SAME REASON TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN HOUSTON.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 27 2005, 11:32 PM
> *GOOFY IS IN ....SO LET THE FUN BEGIN!! :biggrin:
> It was cool talking to all the peeps at the park who want make a difference for all the lowriders in Houston. Never give up..the new movement has just begun!
> [snapback]2786385[/snapback]​*


hey thats what its all about doing what u love and sharing the same joy old and new friends that have the same passion as u, dont worry houston is on the rise pimpin.....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

oh and goof ill try not to look like grizzly adams next week.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 27 2005, 11:41 PM
> *oh and goof ill try not to look like grizzly adams next week.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2786431[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Goof DOG would like to give a big shout out to FIRME,HOUSTON STYLEZ,TEAM HT,LATIN KUSTOMS,KRAZY TOYZ ,HYPNOTIZED,SPOKES AND JUICE.COM and all the solo riders who came out to the park to keep it going! I SALUTE YOU ALL!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: hey zar sweet avitar man


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 27 2005, 10:41 PM
> *oh and goof ill try not to look like grizzly adams next week.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2786431[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: ....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THANX JOHN. WHEN IM NOT PULLING PEOPLE OVER I LIKE TOO PARK MY HATER RIDE UNDER A TREE N WORK ON MY AVITAR. I WANNA HAVE THE BEST AVITAR ON LAYITLOW. ITS BETTER THAN WINNING A TROPHY AT THE LRM SHOW. LOL!! MY AVITAR WAS DONE BY FIRMELOWS


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

John hook me up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 27 2005, 11:50 PM
> *John hook me up
> [snapback]2786478[/snapback]​*


what u need homie
just call me mr nice guy lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 27 2005, 10:51 PM
> *what u need homie
> just call me mr nice guy lol
> [snapback]2786480[/snapback]​*


more like MR.Pervert! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 27 2005, 11:54 PM
> *more like MR.Pervert! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2786496[/snapback]​*


nawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww not me playa


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I HOPE MR. PERVERT IS NOT A CHILD PREDATOR, I ALWAYS WONDER WHY I ALWAYS SEE HIS TRUCK POSTED UP NEAR THE SCHOOLS. LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 27 2005, 11:02 PM
> *I HOPE MR. PERVERT IS NOT A CHILD PREDATOR, I ALWAYS WONDER WHY I ALWAYS SEE HIS TRUCK POSTED UP NEAR THE SCHOOLS. LOL
> [snapback]2786534[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: They call john "THE STAFFORD BABY SNATCHER"


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 27 2005, 10:53 PM
> *hey but it was funny though
> [snapback]2786143[/snapback]​*


By any chance was this caught on video


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 28 2005, 12:02 AM
> *I HOPE MR. PERVERT IS NOT A CHILD PREDATOR, I ALWAYS WONDER WHY I ALWAYS SEE HIS TRUCK POSTED UP NEAR THE SCHOOLS. LOL
> [snapback]2786534[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's messed up Zar. How you gonna give the vato's secret away like that.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 28 2005, 01:28 AM
> *By any chance was this caught on video
> [snapback]2786837[/snapback]​*


Dont tell me you MISSED all this action? :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 28 2005, 01:35 AM
> *Dont tell me you MISSED all this action? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2786856[/snapback]​*


Yes I did. By the time I got to the park everyone was gone. :tears:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 28 2005, 02:04 AM
> *Yes I did. By the time I got to the park everyone was gone.  :tears:
> [snapback]2786911[/snapback]​*


What time did you get there? What you rollin in?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 28 2005, 02:22 AM
> *What time did you get there? What you rollin in?
> [snapback]2786958[/snapback]​*


I go there at about 5:30. I usually roll in my '81 Black Regal but tonight I rolled in my homeboyz '03 Silverado


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok, put it this way, if your not at the park by the time the sun starts going down,then just turn around and go back LOL.I dont like staying out too long past sundown,I think other people think the same thing too.Too many jackers out there.Soon as the sun goes down its time to take my car and put her up .LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah I know. Kinda figured everyone would be gone by then but I still had to swing by just in case.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah I heard ya.I woulda done just the same. The only time that I know of that everyone out there stayed late was when they had the video shoot for the choppaholiks.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 28 2005, 03:02 AM
> *Yeah I heard ya.I woulda done just the same. The only time that I know of that everyone out there stayed late was when they had the video shoot for the choppaholiks.
> [snapback]2787091[/snapback]​*


Yeah I remember that day. It was a good day


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 28 2005, 12:02 AM
> *I HOPE MR. PERVERT IS NOT A CHILD PREDATOR, I ALWAYS WONDER WHY I ALWAYS SEE HIS TRUCK POSTED UP NEAR THE SCHOOLS. LOL
> [snapback]2786534[/snapback]​*


thats messed up zar


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just added some pics from the park in the gallery page.

spokesandjuice.com


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 27 2005, 10:08 PM
> *actually, those are pieces of shit.....lol. yah i saw you at the park one time, standing next to a suburban and the pickup truck with twenties.......
> [snapback]2785934[/snapback]​*


if u were referring to my burban i'm sittin on 22's. its ok simple mistake :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Just added some pics from the park in the gallery page.
> 
> spokesandjuice.com
> [snapback]2787520[/snapback]​*


NICE pics. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2005, 08:03 AM
> *Just added some pics from the park in the gallery page.
> 
> spokesandjuice.com
> [snapback]2787520[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :guns: :worship:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Feb 28 2005, 12:42 AM
> *Goof DOG would like to give a big shout out to FIRME,HOUSTON STYLEZ,TEAM HT,LATIN KUSTOMS,KRAZY TOYZ ,HYPNOTIZED,SPOKES AND JUICE.COM and all the solo riders who came out to the park to keep it going! I SALUTE YOU ALL!
> [snapback]2786439[/snapback]​*


wuz up Goof Dog....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i see you boy!!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2005, 08:03 AM
> *Just added some pics from the park in the gallery page.
> 
> spokesandjuice.com
> [snapback]2787520[/snapback]​*


nice pics PROVOK keep em coming


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2005, 10:47 AM
> *if u were referring to my burban i'm sittin on 22's. its ok simple mistake :biggrin:
> [snapback]2787689[/snapback]​*


haha,naw man. i was talking about the pickup truck, not the burb.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 1 2005, 07:37 AM
> *haha,naw man. i was talking about the pickup truck, not the burb.
> [snapback]2792183[/snapback]​*


Thats cool homie like I said it was just a simple mistake,I aint trippin :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I heard the tear down is complete. When does the rebuild start?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

so whats up tony!! how was the trip?, HTOWN TEAM REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST!!!!!anytime..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2005, 01:08 PM
> *so whats up tony!! how was the trip?, HTOWN TEAM REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST!!!!!anytime..
> [snapback]2793120[/snapback]​*


it went alright homie, i feel much better now!!!! :biggrin: HEY I ONLY DO THIS TO TRY AND HELP OUR OWN PEOPLE OUT IN THIS LOWRIDER WORLD.... I AINT TRIPPING, BELIVE ME THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING!!!!!  WELL I MADE A CALL YESTURDAY AND THIS ONE PERSON TOLD ME, TO LET ALL THE HOUSTON PEEPS TO BE READY BECAUSE DALLAS WILL BE IN HOUSTON SOON TO TAKE OVER!!!!! :uh: so HOUSTON are YA'LL READY!!!!!!!IF YA'LL READY GIVE ME THUMBS UP!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HT TEAM


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WATZ UP LO's 64....SO HOW YOU DOING WITH YOUR AXLE, THAT SUCKS HOMIE....HATE TO HEAR ABOUT THAT!!!!!!HOPE YOU GET IT BACK ON THE ROAD.....LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOMETHING...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 1 2005, 10:19 AM
> *I heard the tear down is complete. When does the rebuild start?
> [snapback]2792917[/snapback]​*


ooooo bery inta-resting


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 1 2005, 10:19 AM
> *I heard the tear down is complete. When does the rebuild start?
> [snapback]2792917[/snapback]​*


ooooo bery inta-resting


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I saw show palace last night :biggrin: ...it was stripped naked from the inside....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 1 2005, 09:28 PM
> *I saw show palace last night  :biggrin: ...it was stripped naked from the inside....
> [snapback]2795998[/snapback]​*


shh no ones pose 2 kno yet


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

show palace...LMAO!!! I thought yall were talking about the strip joint when you mentioned it in the bikes section...


----------



## caddi-licious (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 1 2005, 04:01 PM
> *it went alright homie, i feel much better now!!!! :biggrin: HEY I ONLY DO THIS TO TRY AND HELP OUR OWN PEOPLE OUT IN THIS LOWRIDER WORLD.... I AINT TRIPPING, BELIVE ME THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING!!!!!   WELL I MADE A CALL YESTURDAY AND THIS ONE PERSON TOLD ME, TO LET ALL THE HOUSTON PEEPS TO BE READY BECAUSE DALLAS WILL BE IN HOUSTON SOON TO TAKE OVER!!!!! :uh:      so HOUSTON are YA'LL READY!!!!!!!IF YA'LL READY GIVE ME THUMBS UP!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HT TEAM
> [snapback]2794693[/snapback]​*



So who said this? what are they bringing? are they anyone worth pulling out the major hoppers for?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 1 2005, 09:52 PM
> *show palace...LMAO!!! I thought yall were talking about the strip joint when you mentioned it in the bikes section...
> [snapback]2796090[/snapback]​*


nah.. they call da burban show plalace cuz of da lights and pole


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

sweet!!


-neptunez


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2005, 10:49 PM
> *shh no ones pose 2 kno yet
> [snapback]2796077[/snapback]​*


Ohh Never mind what tear down, Nothing was torn down.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 2 2005, 09:14 AM
> *Ohh Never mind what tear down, Nothing was torn down.
> [snapback]2797499[/snapback]​*


I dont care if anyone knows bout SHOWPALACE maybe someone might have some good suggestions or ideas for tha new build up. Also I just wanted to say thanx to the club mambers who came over and helped with tha taer down. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2005, 10:25 AM
> *I dont care if anyone knows bout SHOWPALACE maybe someone might have some good suggestions or ideas for tha new build up. Also I just wanted to say thanx to the club mambers who came over and helped with tha taer down. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2798017[/snapback]​*


oh ok. well da burban is strip naked 4 all who care....so wat should we do next....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddi-licious_@Mar 1 2005, 10:31 PM
> *So who said this?  what are they bringing?  are they anyone worth pulling out the major hoppers for?
> [snapback]2796242[/snapback]​*


i guess the rumor it's true.. i think they want 2 bring some linlconl that hops on the 50's and some other hoppers ,i just have 1 question, are u talking about those major hoppers located somewhere at main in northside?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddi-licious_@Mar 2 2005, 12:31 AM
> *So who said this?  what are they bringing?  are they anyone worth pulling out the major hoppers for?
> [snapback]2796242[/snapback]​*


A PERSON FROM DALLAS TOLD ME THIS DONT KNOW THE NAME, BUT IM SURE ABOUT WHAT IM SAYING!!!!  ALL I KNOW THAT I'LL BE READY... :biggrin: WHAT YOU THINK BALLER(SWITCHES4LIFE)...
IF THEY SINGLE TO THE NOSE I HAVE IT COVERED, BIG BODY.... :0 HIT MY OWN SWITCH!!!!


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 06:10 PM
> *i guess the rumor it's true.. i think they want 2 bring some linlconl that hops on the 50's and some other hoppers ,i just have 1 question, are u talking about those major hoppers located somewhere at main in northside?
> [snapback]2798216[/snapback]​*


No vato, the lincoln does not belong to the guys you and your homies bought the hydro parts from, I know this because I own the lincoln and who told you I said I was going to H-town. If you guys want I CAN!! I can also bring some other cars with me. Little info my ride is not hitting 50's it's only in the 40's :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 06:10 PM
> *i guess the rumor it's true.. i think they want 2 bring some linlconl that hops on the 50's and some other hoppers ,i just have 1 question, are u talking about those major hoppers located somewhere at main in northside?
> [snapback]2798216[/snapback]​*



No disrespect homie just stating that I own the lincoln. From what I have seen on this site most of your rides will beat mine anyways


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

a houston vs dallas,sounds good,maybe that will get more people motivated,including myself!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 2 2005, 06:11 PM
> * a houston vs dallas,sounds good,maybe that will get more people motivated,including myself!!!
> [snapback]2799995[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 2 2005, 07:11 PM
> * a houston vs dallas,sounds good,maybe that will get more people motivated,including myself!!!
> [snapback]2799995[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2005, 10:25 AM
> *I dont care if anyone knows bout SHOWPALACE maybe someone might have some good suggestions or ideas for tha new build up. Also I just wanted to say thanx to the club mambers who came over and helped with tha taer down. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2798017[/snapback]​*


i would of helped but i didmt know about it sorry


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 2 2005, 05:11 PM
> * a houston vs dallas,sounds good,maybe that will get more people motivated,including myself!!!
> [snapback]2799995[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yea might get my azz in gear also


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 2 2005, 04:22 PM
> *No vato,  the lincoln does not belong to the guys you and your homies bought the hydro parts from,  I know this because I own the lincoln and who told you I said I was going to H-town.  If you guys want I CAN!!  I can also bring some other cars with me.      Little info my  ride is not hitting 50's  it's only in the 40's :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2799758[/snapback]​*


i think it's good to have this kind of comunication with dallas, it is real good 4 the sport,also i think it would be good matchups


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 2 2005, 05:11 PM
> * a houston vs dallas,sounds good,maybe that will get more people motivated,including myself!!!
> [snapback]2799995[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: it would definitely bring lowriding back to a strong status


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

boiler has a good point i think


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 08:43 PM
> *i think it's good to have this kind of comunication with dallas, it is real good 4 the sport,also  i think it would be good matchups
> [snapback]2800414[/snapback]​*


SLOW DOWN BOILER YOUR GOING TO FAST!!! :biggrin: LOL ...YOUR RIGHT HOMEBOY THIS WILL BE GOOD FOR THE SPORT AND HOPEFULLY IT WILL GET MORE PEOPLE INVOLVED INTO THIS...SO HOUSTON EVERYONE BETTER GET READY CAUSE THEY WILL BE HERE SOON!!!LIL JOE FROM CUSTOMS ARE YOU READY??WAGON FROM FIRME ARE YA'LL READY TO SMASH THAT BACK BUMPER???BOILER I KNOW YOUR READY 24/7...BE ON THE LOOK OUT!!!BEN YOU READY ON THE ELKY....IM READY :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2005, 06:56 PM
> *SLOW DOWN BOILER YOUR GOING TO FAST!!! :biggrin: LOL ...YOUR RIGHT HOMEBOY THIS WILL BE GOOD FOR THE SPORT AND HOPEFULLY IT WILL GET MORE PEOPLE INVOLVED INTO THIS...SO HOUSTON EVERYONE BETTER GET READY CAUSE THEY WILL BE HERE SOON!!!LIL JOE FROM CUSTOMS ARE YOU READY??WAGON FROM FIRME ARE YA'LL READY TO SMASH THAT BACK BUMPER???BOILER I KNOW YOUR READY 24/7...BE ON THE LOOK OUT!!!BEN YOU READY ON THE ELKY....IM READY :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2800477[/snapback]​*


HEY TONY SLOW DOWN TOO MAN :biggrin: lol,,some people wanted top secrets but hell with it since u named some ?i will name the rest :biggrin: hypnotized with 2 coming out!!!bebo coming back with another double pumper blazer,chris (the grua man :biggrin: ) izuzu hopper,veto from northside with a tremendous regal double  and hey u forgeting ur bodies from northshore,..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

are all these hoppers scheduled to come out this weekend?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 08:08 PM
> *HEY TONY SLOW DOWN TOO MAN :biggrin: lol,,some people wanted top secrets but hell with it since u named some ?i will name the rest :biggrin: hypnotized with 2 coming out!!!bebo coming back with another double pumper blazer,chris (the grua man :biggrin: ) izuzu hopper,veto from northside with a tremendous regal double  and hey u forgeting ur bodies from northshore,..
> [snapback]2800524[/snapback]​*


dont forget pedro with the stand up 04 escalade lol j/k


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 2 2005, 09:11 PM
> *are all these hoppers scheduled to come out this weekend?
> [snapback]2800540[/snapback]​*


NOT ALL OF THEM BUT THEY ARE ONLY WEEKS OR DAYS FROM COMIN OUT.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2005, 07:15 PM
> *dont forget pedro with the stand up 04 escalade lol j/k
> [snapback]2800567[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2005, 07:15 PM
> *NOT ALL OF THEM BUT THEY ARE ONLY WEEKS OR DAYS FROM COMIN OUT.....
> [snapback]2800569[/snapback]​*


cool time for more action


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 2 2005, 07:11 PM
> *are all these hoppers scheduled to come out this weekend?
> [snapback]2800540[/snapback]​*


top secret :biggrin: :biggrin: some are but i was looking at the weather channel,and it doesn't look good 4 sunday :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2005, 07:15 PM
> *dont forget pedro with the stand up 04 escalade lol j/k
> [snapback]2800567[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 07:18 PM
> *top secret :biggrin:  :biggrin: some are but i was looking at the weather channel,and it doesn't look good 4 sunday :angry:
> [snapback]2800589[/snapback]​*


yea i was lookinjg at that to maybe we need to do the dont rain dance again :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 2 2005, 08:20 PM
> *yea i was lookinjg at that to maybe we need to do the dont rain dance again  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2800596[/snapback]​*


i already started


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 09:08 PM
> *HEY TONY SLOW DOWN TOO MAN :biggrin: lol,,some people wanted top secrets but hell with it since u named some ?i will name the rest :biggrin: hypnotized with 2 coming out!!!bebo coming back with another double pumper blazer,chris (the grua man :biggrin: ) izuzu hopper,veto from northside with a tremendous regal double  and hey u forgeting ur bodies from northshore,..
> [snapback]2800524[/snapback]​*


OH YEA YOU TALKIN ABOUT MY HOMEBOY BIG BROWN WITH THE NEW PROJECT HOPPER, YEA THAT VATO IS GETTING BIG TIME READY....YOU KNOW HE JUST GOT A NEW RIDE, AND MY HOMIE SAUL JUST CAME OUT STRONG WITH HIS 78 MONTE CARLO AND HIS READY!!!!FO SHO... :biggrin: :biggrin: IT'S ON VATO.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HOW ABOUT THEM VATOS FROM CRAZY TOYS ARE THEY READY? HOW ABOUT YOU JUAN, ARE YOU READY TO BRING OUT ANOTHER SERIOUS HOPPER!!!!  LET THEM BOYS SEE YO SKILLS.....LET ME KNOW JUAN(CRAZY TOYS)


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2005, 07:20 PM
> *i already started
> [snapback]2800600[/snapback]​*


come on every one lets dance and chant dont rain on sunday... dont rain on sunday... dont rain on sunday... dont rain on sunday :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 09:18 PM
> *top secret :biggrin:  :biggrin: some are but i was looking at the weather channel,and it doesn't look good 4 sunday :angry:
> [snapback]2800589[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: IT BETTER BE GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

if this is going down this weekend, im definitely showin.....it might not rain, i only saw 20% chance...


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

if this is going down this weekend, im definitely showin.....it might not rain, i only saw 20% chance...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

music is ready 4 raindance!!








lets do it!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 07:38 PM
> *music is ready 4 raindance!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i mean noraindance


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i knew what u meant no rain no rain no rain no rain


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i had a question, why does my car bounce with dros?


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

damn


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 2 2005, 09:50 PM
> *i had a question, why does my car bounce with dros?
> [snapback]2800700[/snapback]​*


I HOPE YOUR JOKING!!!!!
:twak: :twak: :worship: :biggrin: PLESE LORD HELP ME....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 2 2005, 07:50 PM
> *i had a question, why does my car bounce with dros?
> [snapback]2800700[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hahahah, i was just looking at that other guys thread....that was funny..wish i even had dros to say that though.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

Boiler slowdown you still got alot to learn son


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 2 2005, 07:50 PM
> *i had a question, why does my car bounce with dros?
> [snapback]2800700[/snapback]​*


any car with hydros it's going to be bouncy because the coils, but if u install accumulators, u should ride like a caddy or if u don't want spend on accu... u should aleast leave ur rearshocks on


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 2 2005, 07:54 PM
> *hahahah, i was just looking at that other guys thread....that was funny..wish i even had dros to say that though.
> [snapback]2800718[/snapback]​*


now that i think about it i think i posted on that thread also LOL


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

You know, this sounds like a good idea as long as this happens with respect amongs everyone (no hating) on any side. As far as when well, its not any time very soon, but my cousin BEN with the elko from Latin Kustoms will let you guys know with a few days in advance


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 2 2005, 09:54 PM
> *hahahah, i was just looking at that other guys thread....that was funny..wish i even had dros to say that though.
> [snapback]2800718[/snapback]​*


THANK YOU GOD, THANK YOU GOD
:worship: :worship: :worship: :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 2 2005, 07:54 PM
> *Boiler slowdown you still got alot to learn son
> [snapback]2800720[/snapback]​*


what's up foe!!







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 2 2005, 07:58 PM
> *You know, this sounds like a good idea as long as this happens with respect amongs everyone  (no hating)  on any side.  As far as when  well, its not any time very soon, but my cousin BEN  with the elko from Latin Kustoms will let you guys know with a few days in advance
> [snapback]2800738[/snapback]​*


nothing but hydro love homey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 2 2005, 07:58 PM
> *You know, this sounds like a good idea as long as this happens with respect amongs everyone  (no hating)  on any side.  As far as when  well, its not any time very soon, but my cousin BEN  with the elko from Latin Kustoms will let you guys know with a few days in advance
> [snapback]2800738[/snapback]​*


   :thumbsup:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 10:00 PM
> *what's up foe!!
> 
> 
> ...


so what's up so what time are you going to the show sunday?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 2 2005, 09:58 PM
> *You know, this sounds like a good idea as long as this happens with respect amongs everyone  (no hating)  on any side.  As far as when  well, its not any time very soon, but my cousin BEN  with the elko from Latin Kustoms will let you guys know with a few days in advance
> [snapback]2800738[/snapback]​*


YEAH I HAD A FEW WORDS WITH HIM LAST NIGHT AND HE TOLD ME ABOUT YOU , HE SAID THAT YA WERE COMING DOWN HERE ONE DAY....CON TODO RESPETO, EVERYTHING SHOULD BE OKAY ON BOTH SIDES....JUST SOMETHING TO GET THE FUN STARED AND TO BREAK SOMETHING SO WE HAVE SOMETHING TO DO!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 2 2005, 08:04 PM
> *so what's up so what time are you going to the show sunday?
> [snapback]2800786[/snapback]​*


im going 2 try 2 be there early around 9am, do u want 2 meet up at ur house?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

so what's up tony can you pass the drug test?    
  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 10:06 PM
> *im going 2 try 2 be there early around 9am, do u want 2 meet up at ur house?
> [snapback]2800799[/snapback]​*


if you want to let me know


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 2 2005, 10:07 PM
> *so what's up tony can you pass the drug test?
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2800807[/snapback]​*


  :around: I'LL TRY ! :dunno:HA HA..CHECK MY BACKGROUND AND YOU'LL FIND OUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

we should be going 2 dallas 4 the magnificos show maybe we can meet at there and talk about everything  maybe even take some rides if we get some trailers


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2005, 08:12 PM
> *  :around: I'LL TRY ! :dunno:HA HA..CHECK MY BACKGROUND AND YOU'LL FIND OUT!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2800834[/snapback]​*


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2005, 10:12 PM
> *  :around: I'LL TRY ! :dunno:HA HA..CHECK MY BACKGROUND AND YOU'LL FIND OUT!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2800834[/snapback]​*


so are you going to the show if so I'll see you there. and your back ground i sure you should know


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2005, 10:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so what's funny :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 2 2005, 10:18 PM
> *so are you going to the show if so I'll see you there. and your back ground i sure you should know
> [snapback]2800861[/snapback]​*


 YEA HOMIE I'LL BE THERE SUNDAY FO SHO AND YOU DAMM RIGHT I KNOW MY BACK GROUND THATS MY BIGGEST PROBLEM!!!!SEE U THERE...


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok guys what time is the shows and what days this weekend and where.

Mark and Los64


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2005, 10:20 PM
> *YEA HOMIE I'LL BE THERE SUNDAY FO SHO AND YOU DAMM RIGHT I KNOW MY BACK GROUND THATS MY BIGGEST PROBLEM!!!!SEE U THERE...
> [snapback]2800872[/snapback]​*


so are you going to hop are show your ride?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 2 2005, 08:20 PM
> *so what's funny :cheesy:
> [snapback]2800866[/snapback]​*


tu pansa guey








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Mar 2 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Ok guys what time is the shows and what days this weekend and where.
> 
> Mark and Los64
> [snapback]2800897[/snapback]​*


look on page 165 post 3293 all info thier


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Mar 2 2005, 08:24 PM
> *Ok guys what time is the shows and what days this weekend and where.
> 
> Mark and Los64
> [snapback]2800897[/snapback]​*


not 2 sure what time but it is at azteca fairgrounds behind emilianos sportbar at wayside and i-10 sunday ofcourse


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

see los we would have went for nothing and missed the show here. lol :twak: its ok though.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 2 2005, 10:24 PM
> *so are you going to hop are show your ride?
> [snapback]2800903[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :rofl: WILL DO THIS EVERYDAY....HOPPPP,HOPPPP,HOPPPP,HOP...AND YOU KNOW THIS MANN!!!! :biggrin: THAT WERE THE FUN IS HOMIE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 2 2005, 10:18 PM
> *so are you going to the show if so I'll see you there. and your back ground i sure you should know
> [snapback]2800861[/snapback]​*


 YEA HOMIE I'LL BE THERE SUNDAY FO SHO AND YOU DAMM RIGHT I KNOW MY BACK GROUND THATS MY BIGGEST PROBLEM!!!!SEE U THERE...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IM OUT PEEPS.. LATER..........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LORD TX has just clocked in! :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I would love to see ya'll go up to the Magnificos Show on March 20th. If ya'll need anything or have any questions let me know. It's a good chance for people to win some cash, because the big dogs won't be there like they are at Magnificos in Houston....


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

the show this weekend is a that Richie carmoa show so beware


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 2 2005, 10:35 PM
> *the show this weekend is a that  Richie  carmoa show so beware
> [snapback]2801525[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 2 2005, 10:35 PM
> *the show this weekend is a that  Richie  carmoa show so beware
> [snapback]2801525[/snapback]​*


Richard is doing the concert only...Shorty is handling the car show so it should be ok.


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

just thought i would put that out the :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 2 2005, 11:50 PM
> *Richard is doing the concert only...Shorty is handling the car show so it should be ok.
> [snapback]2801593[/snapback]​*


 yes its should but him being involved in any way could be bad


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey los.. dont u got a junk cutty fender layin around sumwere...mike was tellin me bout it.. 4 me 2 practice painting sum stuff on it.. i got sum new ideals


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2005, 11:04 PM
> *hey los.. dont u got a junk cutty fender layin around sumwere...mike was tellin me bout it.. 4 me 2 practice painting sum stuff on it.. i got sum new ideals
> [snapback]2801667[/snapback]​*


yea i do i can take it to you friday if ya want


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 2 2005, 11:08 PM
> *yea i do i can take it to you friday if ya want
> [snapback]2801686[/snapback]​*


cool.. im a try sum new shit i got n my head....nicks pedal car i painted came out real cleannnnnnnn.. im on a roll now...only if my new project cums out da same


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2005, 03:06 AM
> *YEAH I HAD A FEW WORDS WITH HIM LAST NIGHT AND HE TOLD ME ABOUT YOU , HE SAID THAT YA WERE COMING DOWN HERE ONE DAY....CON TODO RESPETO, EVERYTHING SHOULD BE OKAY ON BOTH SIDES....JUST SOMETHING TO GET THE FUN STARED AND TO BREAK SOMETHING SO WE HAVE SOMETHING TO DO!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2800798[/snapback]​*




Hell!! I knew anyone with the last name GARCIA would have a big mouth. It was suppose to be a secret, but I guess he just wanted to inform all of you so that H-town comes correct.


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2005, 03:13 AM
> *we should be going 2 dallas 4 the magnificos show maybe we can meet at there and talk about everything   maybe even take some rides if we get some trailers
> [snapback]2800841[/snapback]​*




Come on man, no spying allowed :cheesy: We will be there soon enough. (j/j)


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Mr. A!!! I see you :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 3 2005, 06:18 AM
> *Mr. A!!!    I see you :biggrin:
> [snapback]2801727[/snapback]​*



get your shit rrrrreeeeaaaaddddyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 3 2005, 12:20 AM
> *get your shit rrrrreeeeaaaaddddyyyyy!!!!
> [snapback]2801735[/snapback]​*


I'm thinking in about 2-3 weeks fa sho


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 2 2005, 11:22 PM
> *I'm thinking in about 2-3 weeks fa sho
> [snapback]2801749[/snapback]​*


 :0 ...........your becoming a post whore like me.......... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 3 2005, 12:24 AM
> *:0 ...........your becoming a post whore like me.......... :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2801755[/snapback]​*


you see me


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2005, 11:11 PM
> *cool.. im a try sum new shit i got n my head....nicks pedal car i painted came out real cleannnnnnnn.. im on a roll now...only if my new project cums out da same
> [snapback]2801695[/snapback]​*


cool get creative darkness


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 2 2005, 11:25 PM
> *you see me
> [snapback]2801758[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so who all is showing Sunday?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 3 2005, 01:14 AM
> *Hell!!  I knew anyone with the last name GARCIA would have a big mouth.  It was suppose to be a secret, but I guess he just wanted to inform all of you so that H-town comes correct.
> [snapback]2801707[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 2 2005, 10:07 PM
> *I would love to see ya'll go up to the Magnificos Show on March 20th.  If ya'll need anything or have any questions let me know.  It's a good chance for people to win some cash, because the big dogs won't be there like they are at Magnificos in Houston....
> [snapback]2801391[/snapback]​*


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup cabrones!!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

whats up homie's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=161704&st=0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Mar 3 2005, 09:47 AM
> *whats up homie's
> [snapback]2802806[/snapback]​*



sup brosef :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup mark


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sup joe


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup homies....so who is showing sunday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sup john (you get el cafe last night?)


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2005, 10:18 AM
> *sup john  (you get el cafe last night?)
> [snapback]2802892[/snapback]​*


yes sir i sure did


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 3 2005, 10:20 AM
> *yes sir i sure did
> [snapback]2802901[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2005, 10:25 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2802926[/snapback]​*


so wasssup man u at work?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 3 2005, 10:26 AM
> *so wasssup man u at work?
> [snapback]2802931[/snapback]​*


yeah. chilling and wondering if impalastyle finally got a hold of the tow dolly for the weekend. :angry:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup pinche latin mamilas!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 3 2005, 10:29 AM
> *sup pinche latin mamilas!
> [snapback]2802949[/snapback]​*


not much man, did houtexsloca hit you up?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2005, 10:27 AM
> *yeah.  chilling and wondering if impalastyle finally got a hold of the tow dolly for the weekend.  :angry:
> [snapback]2802940[/snapback]​*



no mames buey :biggrin: check off topic, there is a post just for you homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2005, 10:33 AM
> *no mames buey :biggrin:  check off topic, there is a post just for you homie :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2802962[/snapback]​*


 :angry:  scared to check. lol!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2005, 11:30 AM
> *not much man, did houtexsloca hit you up?
> [snapback]2802951[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 































no mames  


















i gotta nice chistosito for you cabron..... :biggrin:


----------



## houtexsloca (Feb 28, 2005)

Stop tryn to be a playa :angry: ~I'm watching you jojo~


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no mames, you already got ****** on my case in offtopic........now this shit......pinche mamilas..........i'll get you real soon!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 3 2005, 10:44 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> no mames, you already got ****** on my case in offtopic........now this shit......pinche mamilas..........i'll get you real soon!
> [snapback]2802996[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


:angel:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2005, 11:44 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2802998[/snapback]​*


whats up impalastyle

do you remember that guy " you member' he used to call him self like p smooth or something like that he used to drive a 59 impala and was featured in lowrider magazine for a his car i it was a 61 impala 4dr and also a latino single or something like that. if not o well one of my friends stopped by and asked if i still talk to him


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Mar 3 2005, 10:49 AM
> *whats up impalastyle
> 
> do you remember that guy " you member' he used to call him self like p smooth or something like that he used to drive a 59 impala and was featured in lowrider magazine for a his car i it was a 61 impala 4dr and also a latino single or something like that. if not o well one of my friends stopped by and asked if i still talk to him
> [snapback]2803021[/snapback]​*



yea, i remember pierre suranto? i think was his name. i talked to him at the LRM show last year. he has a 69 drop with gold center d's on it now. he's tryin to be a rap start now from what i hear. hes with juiced c.c. in san anto, he stayed there after he got out the air force.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2005, 11:54 AM
> *yea, i remember pierre suranto?  i think was his name.  i talked to him at the LRM show last year.  he has a 69 drop with gold center d's on it now.  he's tryin to be a rap start now from what i hear.  hes with juiced c.c. in san anto, he stayed there after he got out the air force.
> [snapback]2803043[/snapback]​*


Yea thats him a high school buddy bobby asked about him once. 
he has had a few impalas since the last time i seen him.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, i saw that 61 a couple times out there, it was clean. he put some work into it. is that bobby that used to have that black and white belaire?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 3 2005, 12:22 AM
> *I'm thinking in about 2-3 weeks fa sho
> [snapback]2801749[/snapback]​*


 :0 They ain't ready .... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 3 2005, 11:12 AM
> *:0 They ain't ready ....  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2803110[/snapback]​*


 :0 is he coming down?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2005, 11:13 AM
> *:0  is he coming down?
> [snapback]2803113[/snapback]​*


Dallas will be here soon to put it down .... from what I hear .... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Easter is coming up. Wut we gonna do. I say cruise Bear Creak Park. Maybe a picnic event.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 3 2005, 06:07 AM
> *so who all is showing Sunday?
> [snapback]2802289[/snapback]​*


i will be there, rain or shine


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 3 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Dallas will be here soon to put it down .... from what I hear ....  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2803141[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 3 2005, 10:59 AM
> *Easter is coming up. Wut we gonna do. I say cruise Bear Creak Park. Maybe a picnic event.
> [snapback]2803275[/snapback]​*


another good place it's at the park at baytown,it usually gets badass everytime there is a picnic..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 3 2005, 12:59 PM
> *Easter is coming up. Wut we gonna do. I say cruise Bear Creak Park. Maybe a picnic event.
> [snapback]2803275[/snapback]​*


PROVOK, I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR A GOOD EASTER DAY FOR 2 YEARS IN A ROLL...AND EVERY YEAR IT'S RAINED, IM REALLY HOPE'N THAT THIS YEAR WILL TURN OUT GOOD.WELL EVERY YEAR ON EASTER DAY ME AND A WHOLE LOT OF CAR CLUBS GO TO THE SAN JACINTO MONUMENT, WERE THE BATTLE SHIP IS.....THAT SHIT BE OF THE HOOK BRO, YOU CAN TAKE ALOT OF PICTURES THERE....... :biggrin: 
SO WHO IS ALL DOWN TO CRUSE AT SAN JACINTO MONUMENT THIS YEAR LET US KNOW.....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I am . :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2005, 11:23 AM
> *PROVOK, I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR A GOOD EASTER DAY FOR 2 YEARS IN A ROLL...AND EVERY YEAR IT'S RAINED, IM REALLY HOPE'N THAT THIS YEAR WILL TURN OUT GOOD.WELL EVERY YEAR ON EASTER DAY ME AND A WHOLE LOT OF CAR CLUBS GO TO THE SAN JACINTO MONUMENT, WERE THE BATTLE SHIP IS.....THAT SHIT BE OF THE HOOK BRO, YOU CAN TAKE ALOT OF PICTURES THERE....... :biggrin:
> SO WHO IS ALL DOWN TO CRUSE AT SAN JACINTO MONUMENT THIS YEAR LET US KNOW.....
> [snapback]2803378[/snapback]​*


it was badass 2 me everyyear before intil i got a ticket 4 hittin swicthes!! :angry: :angry: ,there is alot of haters on horses there :angry: ,and u never know if there are on their rag that day :uh:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2005, 12:27 PM
> *it was badass 2 me everyyear before intil i got a ticket 4 hittin swicthes!!  :angry:  :angry: ,there is alot of haters on horses there :angry: ,and u never know if there are on their rag that day :uh:
> [snapback]2803399[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

don't get me wrong, it is a good place 2 cruise 2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I got a ticket for speeding today! I was ok with it until I got home and read the citation. The deputy marked on there that there was construction workers present at the site, doubling the fine! If anyone can find the hidden construction workers in these pictures taken right after let me know.


----------



## squeegee king (Feb 18, 2005)

its like wheres waldo


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Speeding in a construction zone also means you are not eligable to take defensive driving to get the ticket dismissed.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 3 2005, 12:43 PM
> *I got a ticket for speeding today! I was ok with it until I got home and read the citation. The deputy marked on there that there was construction workers present at the site, doubling the fine! If anyone can find the hidden construction workers in these pictures taken right after let me know.
> [snapback]2803444[/snapback]​*


yea but the judge is going to look at the pics and see the signs....it doesn't matter if theirs people their or not. a sign is a sign....i've been through it


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 3 2005, 01:47 PM
> *yea but the judge is going to look at the pics and see the signs....it doesn't matter if theirs people their or not. a sign is a sign....i've been through it
> [snapback]2803464[/snapback]​*


i think the signs say 'fines double when workers present'......not sure if that goes for every construction site, but i have seen signs that say that.......

87cutty-try getting an attorney......it's worth a shot, i know a good one, pm me if you want the #.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah it is "fines double when workers present". I called the courthouse about it. They were helpful, the lady said to take the pictures on my court date and ask for a trial. She said to record weather and climate conditions the day of and a day before the citation, so they will note the ground was too wet for construction. 
She said good thing I had my camera handy or I would probably be stuck out paying the fine. She also said that if I dont fight that portion of the ticket I cant take defensive driving to erase the ticket. 

Damn lead foot Ive got.

:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2005, 12:23 PM
> *PROVOK, I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR A GOOD EASTER DAY FOR 2 YEARS IN A ROLL...AND EVERY YEAR IT'S RAINED, IM REALLY HOPE'N THAT THIS YEAR WILL TURN OUT GOOD.WELL EVERY YEAR ON EASTER DAY ME AND A WHOLE LOT OF CAR CLUBS GO TO THE SAN JACINTO MONUMENT, WERE THE BATTLE SHIP IS.....THAT SHIT BE OF THE HOOK BRO, YOU CAN TAKE ALOT OF PICTURES THERE....... :biggrin:
> SO WHO IS ALL DOWN TO CRUSE AT SAN JACINTO MONUMENT THIS YEAR LET US KNOW.....
> [snapback]2803378[/snapback]​*


COUNT ME IM :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 3 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Yeah it is "fines double when workers present".  I called the courthouse about it. They were helpful, the lady said to take the pictures on my court date and ask for a trial. She said to record weather and climate conditions the day of and a day before the citation, so they will note the ground was too wet for construction.
> She said good thing I had my camera handy or I would probably be stuck out paying the fine. She also said that if I dont fight that portion of the ticket I cant take defensive driving to erase the ticket.
> 
> ...


I have TxDot spec books on road construction and road/lane closures, rules and regulations. My boss beat a ticket last month. Same shit happen to him and we were part of the road construction (my company). He beat his b/c of improper sign placement. Im sure you can get off on that b/c they are never placed to the specs  Let me know if I can help


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY 87 CUTTY, IF I WAS U I WOULDNT PAY FOR THE TICKET OR GO TO COURT, THE BEST THING TO DO IS MOVE OUT OF HOUSTON, AFTER A COUPLE OF YEARS YOUR WARRANT SHOULDNT COME UP. WE CAN STILL TALK ON LAYITLOW. LOL!! THE BEST THING TO DO IS FOLLOW THE ADVICE THAT WAS GIVEN TO U BY THE LADY FROM THE COURT. FLIRT WITH HER SOMETIMES IT HELPS!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 3 2005, 03:50 PM
> *HEY 87 CUTTY, IF I WAS U I WOULDNT PAY FOR THE TICKET OR GO TO COURT, THE BEST THING TO DO IS MOVE OUT OF HOUSTON, AFTER A COUPLE OF YEARS YOUR WARRANT SHOULDNT COME UP. WE CAN STILL TALK ON LAYITLOW.  LOL!!    THE BEST THING TO DO IS FOLLOW THE ADVICE THAT WAS GIVEN TO U BY THE LADY FROM THE COURT. FLIRT WITH HER SOMETIMES IT HELPS!!!
> [snapback]2804448[/snapback]​*


man shouldn't u be working?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 3 2005, 02:51 PM
> *man shouldn't u be working?
> [snapback]2804456[/snapback]​*



fuck work....atleast for the next 13 days. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 3 2005, 04:51 PM
> *man shouldn't u be working?
> [snapback]2804456[/snapback]​*


Hes performing a public service right now so he is working……….. LOL!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I AM WORKING, I JUST DECIDED TO TAKE A NAP UNDER A TREE N CHILL FOR A LITTLE WHILE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2005, 04:55 PM
> *fuck work....atleast for the next 13 days.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2804479[/snapback]​*


LUCKY  








:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 3 2005, 03:56 PM
> *I AM WORKING, I JUST DECIDED TO TAKE A NAP UNDER A TREE N CHILL FOR A LITTLE WHILE
> [snapback]2804487[/snapback]​*


man ur crazy dont let ur co see


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 3 2005, 03:43 PM
> *Yeah it is "fines double when workers present".  I called the courthouse about it. They were helpful, the lady said to take the pictures on my court date and ask for a trial. She said to record weather and climate conditions the day of and a day before the citation, so they will note the ground was too wet for construction.
> She said good thing I had my camera handy or I would probably be stuck out paying the fine. She also said that if I dont fight that portion of the ticket I cant take defensive driving to erase the ticket.
> 
> ...


try to get clips from yesterday's chronicle.....that might help.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2005, 02:58 PM
> *LUCKY
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2804501[/snapback]​*




yep, i got my hole saw ready  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Damn who closed the topic :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2005, 05:02 PM
> *yep, i got my hole saw ready    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2804525[/snapback]​*


 I SMELL SWITCHES!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2005, 05:11 PM
> *Damn who closed the topic  :0
> [snapback]2804574[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2005, 03:11 PM
> *I SMELL SWITCHES!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2804580[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

The topic's locked?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2005, 05:11 PM
> *I SMELL SWITCHES!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2804580[/snapback]​*


and i smell helium :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 3 2005, 04:53 PM
> *and i smell helium :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> [snapback]2805113[/snapback]​*



nah no air here :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2005, 08:37 PM
> *nah no air here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2805535[/snapback]​*


i know just acomment to Tony so don't get your hart broken


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 3 2005, 03:58 PM
> *man ur crazy dont let ur co see
> [snapback]2804504[/snapback]​*


he won't get caught, let the homie sleep


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2005, 05:11 PM
> *I SMELL SWITCHES!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2804580[/snapback]​*


WHA'S UP CARNAL QUE ESTA PASANDO QUE AYE DE NUEVO


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

anyone in here got a complete dro setup for sale?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 3 2005, 10:11 PM
> *anyone in here got a complete dro setup for sale?
> [snapback]2805986[/snapback]​*


ONE OF MY BOYS GOT A 4 PUMP SETUP 4 HILOW PUMPS 2 ADEX DUMPS ALL CHROMESET UP COMPLET SET UP EXCEPT BATTERIES EVERYTHANG CHROME 
$ 4500


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

SO WHT'S UP BOILER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2005, 06:37 PM
> *nah no air here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2805535[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 3 2005, 08:23 PM
> *    SO WHT'S UP BOILER
> [snapback]2806041[/snapback]​*


chillen man, u know something? im cleaning my c.c. placa, since it seems like our c.c. club may be back on scene, well if victor keeps that 64 :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2005, 10:24 PM
> *
> [snapback]2806048[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :0 PLENTY AIR HER AND DRO'S DON'T HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME :0


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2005, 10:28 PM
> *chillen man, u know something? im cleaning my c.c. placa, since it seems like our c.c. club may be back on scene, well if victor keeps that 64 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2806071[/snapback]​*


DON'T WORRY IT'S ALL IN THE MACKING


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2005, 11:15 AM
> *another good place it's at the park at baytown,it usually gets badass everytime there is a picnic..
> [snapback]2803340[/snapback]​*


houston ridaz are banned from baytown,lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 3 2005, 08:30 PM
> *
> :cheesy: :0 PLENTY AIR HER AND DRO'S DON'T HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME :0
> [snapback]2806079[/snapback]​*


air it's ok, but i'm sorry, i don't settle 4 less :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 3 2005, 08:34 PM
> *houston ridaz are banned from baytown,lol
> [snapback]2806095[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2005, 10:34 PM
> *air it's ok, but i'm sorry, i don't settle 4 less :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2806097[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:   :cheesy: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

got 2 go playa ,see u laterz


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 3 2005, 09:34 PM
> *houston ridaz are banned from baytown,lol
> [snapback]2806095[/snapback]​*


  :happysad:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 3 2005, 10:34 PM
> *houston ridaz are banned from baytown,lol
> [snapback]2806095[/snapback]​*


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2005, 10:38 PM
> *got 2 go playa ,see u laterz
> [snapback]2806116[/snapback]​*


THAT'S COOL HOLER AT U TOMARRRRROOOOO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 3 2005, 08:34 PM
> *houston ridaz are banned from baytown,lol
> [snapback]2806095[/snapback]​*



baytown stinks anyways!!!


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 3 2005, 10:34 PM
> *houston ridaz are banned from baytown,lol
> [snapback]2806095[/snapback]​*


THAT'S WHAT THEY THINK


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2005, 10:42 PM
> *baytown stinks anyways!!!
> [snapback]2806141[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup goofy?


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

its ok dont be scared of baytown :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Goofy has just clocked in!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 3 2005, 08:52 PM
> *sup goofy?
> [snapback]2806170[/snapback]​*


BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGG JJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@Mar 3 2005, 08:55 PM
> *its ok dont be scared of baytown  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2806189[/snapback]​*


wuz up tavo??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 3 2005, 10:01 PM
> *BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGG JJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2806205[/snapback]​*


wwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 3 2005, 06:53 PM
> *and i smell helium :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> [snapback]2805113[/snapback]​*


 i have to give you big credit homie, you have so clean rides and i know you have the feria to bring out a nice ride with switches................... on the back bumper!!!!!!!!! so when you gonna get yo hopper? :biggrin:


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

nothing just seeing whats new


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 3 2005, 09:59 PM
> *WHA'S UP CARNAL QUE ESTA PASANDO QUE AYE DE NUEVO
> [snapback]2805925[/snapback]​*


 not much homie just here en el canton,,,working on the CADDY u know! getting ready fo sunday.and trying to make that feria like alwayzzzzzz..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ZARRO!!!!!!!! wut it do???


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHERES EVERYONE AT?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

looks like its past everybodies bedtime


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

friday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2005, 09:42 PM
> *baytown stinks anyways!!!
> [snapback]2806141[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2005, 09:42 PM
> *baytown stinks anyways!!!
> [snapback]2806141[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yea the only good thing on 146 is La Porte.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=140&p=2809000&
sic's new bike update.. 4 da ones dat wanna see da progress


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn that bike comin along nicely.I want to see it sparkle, hurry. LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wheres evryone at? :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 4 2005, 05:39 PM
> *wheres evryone at? :dunno:
> [snapback]2809869[/snapback]​*



WOOHOO!!

Fixin to flip.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Juans at the dealership dont know when he will be back. Hopefully soon.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

weather looks good


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

-neptunez


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2005, 02:27 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=140&p=2809000&
> sic's new bike update.. 4 da ones dat wanna see da progress
> [snapback]2809006[/snapback]​*


Updated pics have been posted


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

i see u los.. :cheesy: 

-neptunez


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Mar 5 2005, 02:08 PM
> *i see u los..  :cheesy:
> 
> -neptunez
> [snapback]2812747[/snapback]​*


i see you ...cheapsuits...cheapsuits...cheapsuits


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 5 2005, 03:26 PM
> *i see you ...cheapsuits...cheapsuits...cheapsuits
> [snapback]2812787[/snapback]​*


AND THEN?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2005, 11:21 PM
> *i have to give you big credit homie, you have so clean rides and i know you have the feria to bring out a nice ride with switches................... on the back bumper!!!!!!!!! so when you gonna get yo hopper? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2806294[/snapback]​*


UNDER CONSTRUCTION COMING SOON


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

SO WHAT'S UP BOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 5 2005, 11:51 AM
> *WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW TOMORROW?
> [snapback]2812314[/snapback]​*


im still going, even though i have 2 go to work tomorrow, :angry: so im sending the mc to the show early with a homeboy ,... i will get there later


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 5 2005, 06:23 PM
> *SO WHAT'S UP BOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2813603[/snapback]​*


chillen, just here chillen,chillen,chillen :0


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2005, 08:45 PM
> *chillen, just here chillen,chillen,chillen :0
> [snapback]2813678[/snapback]​*


so are you going to the show


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

OK HOMIES LETS HOPE EVERYTHING GOES GOOD TOMORROW FOR EVERYONE!!!!!SEE EVERYBODY AT THE SHOW  I'LL BE THERE FO SHO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2005, 10:42 PM
> *baytown stinks anyways!!!
> [snapback]2806141[/snapback]​*


 :0 









:angry:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

so whats the deal ,show or park????or both??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no show or park for me....just wrenchin!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

very nice weather today, perfect for a carshow


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 09:45 AM
> *very nice weather today, perfect for a carshow
> [snapback]2815143[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

see ya'll at the carshow!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 10:45 AM
> *very nice weather today, perfect for a carshow
> [snapback]2815143[/snapback]​*


Especialy one in a grass field. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck da show.. stupid weather.. i guess im a stay hm and work on da bike.. if i still got enuff material


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I see you mike post up a pic of your new work.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

HOMER PIMPSON pyromaniac :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey ya'll, for people not going to Dallas, here's an event on March 19th


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Obviously, it's free to spectators and to bring out your rides


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 6 2005, 10:35 AM
> *I see you mike post up a pic of your new work.
> [snapback]2815238[/snapback]​*


a pic of wat... da front fender.....? :uh:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 11:58 AM
> *a pic of wat... da front fender.....? :uh:
> [snapback]2815291[/snapback]​*


 :twak: I said mike not darkness. :roflmao: I was talking about the new Tat.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 6 2005, 02:19 PM
> *:twak:  I said mike not darkness.  :roflmao:  I was talking about the new Tat.
> [snapback]2815759[/snapback]​*


awwwww oh wells.. im glad i didnt post it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HOMETOWN WUZ UP!!!!  WELL IT WAS NICE TO SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE AT THE SHOW TODAY EVEN THOUGH THE WEATHER WAS LIKE SHIT, IT WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE OUT THERE!!!!THERE WILL BE ANOTHER SHOW NEXT WEEKEND TOO, HOMEBOY ELLIE VARELA FROM SPOKES AND JUICE WILL TRY TO POST THE FLYER UP LATER...I SEE THEM BOYZ FROM BONAFIDE REPRESENTING.. :thumbsup: JOHN WITH THE PRIME REGAL IS DOING GOOD ON THE HOP...KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

show was pretty good for being all wet. good to see "driven" cars being shown. i tried to ask that guy with the silver regal and purple rims about his fifth wheel, but he just ignored me. must have not heard me though. he was rollin in with sick life. good show, can't wait till the next one!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

show was good even with bad weather,that shows that lowriding in h town is kicking


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WANNA SAY CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE HOPPERS AT THE SHOW, GOOD JOB!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Goofy jus clocked in!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 6 2005, 07:16 PM
> *show was pretty good for being all wet. good to see "driven" cars being shown. i tried to ask that guy with the silver regal and purple rims about his fifth wheel, but he just ignored me. must have not heard me though. he was rollin in with sick life. good show, can't wait till the next one!!
> [snapback]2816489[/snapback]​*


those rims are candy black...thats my homie PEEWEE from Firme C.C....he cool he probly didnt hear you...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 09:52 PM
> *SUP GOOFY
> [snapback]2817241[/snapback]​*


So how was the show...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THE SHOW? I THOUGHT I WAS AT MY GRANDPA'S RANCH IN MEXICO, I WAS WORRIED MY CAR WAS GONNA SINK UNDER THE EARTH


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Show sounded good...the rain kept us away....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 7 2005, 12:05 AM
> *Show sounded good...the rain kept us away....
> [snapback]2817321[/snapback]​*


THE SHOW NEEDS TO IMPROVE A LITTLE MORE, BEFORE IT CAN BE OF THE TOP SHOWS IN HOUSTON


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 10:02 PM
> *THE SHOW? I THOUGHT I WAS AT MY GRANDPA'S RANCH IN MEXICO, I WAS WORRIED MY CAR WAS GONNA SINK UNDER THE EARTH
> [snapback]2817299[/snapback]​*


sounds like it was tight... :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 10:09 PM
> *THE SHOW NEEDS TO IMPROVE A LITTLE MORE, BEFORE IT CAN BE OF THE TOP SHOWS IN HOUSTON
> [snapback]2817355[/snapback]​*


They should have had a cancel rain date..........
:ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I TALKED TO A LOT OF PEOLPE AFTER THE SHOW, THEY WERE TELLING ME THAT THE JUDGING WAS NOT THAT GREAT. PEOPLE WHO USUALLY GET FIRST PLACE AT THE LRM SHOWS WERE PLACING WAY BELOW. I SAW HOW THEY JUDGED MY CAR, THEY DID A WALK BY, DIDNT STOP AND REALLY CHECK MY MODS, THATS NOT FAIR, I PAID 25$ TO ENTER, AT LEAST TAKE A MOMENT AND LOOK AT THE CAR. I HAD HEARD NEGATIVE STUFF ABOUT THE GUY WHO THREW THE SHOW LAST YEAR, BUT I ALWAYS GIVE THE PERSON THE BENEFIT OF THE DOUBT. I LEARNED MY LESSON, YOU WONT SEE ME AT THAT SHOW NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 10:26 PM
> *I TALKED TO A LOT OF PEOLPE AFTER THE SHOW, THEY WERE TELLING ME THAT THE JUDGING WAS NOT THAT GREAT. PEOPLE WHO USUALLY GET FIRST PLACE AT THE LRM SHOWS WERE PLACING WAY BELOW. I SAW HOW THEY JUDGED MY CAR, THEY DID A WALK BY, DIDNT STOP AND REALLY CHECK MY MODS, THATS NOT FAIR, I PAID 25$ TO ENTER, AT LEAST TAKE A MOMENT AND LOOK AT THE CAR. I HAD HEARD NEGATIVE STUFF ABOUT THE GUY WHO THREW THE SHOW LAST YEAR, BUT I ALWAYS GIVE THE PERSON THE BENEFIT OF THE DOUBT. I LEARNED MY LESSON, YOU WONT SEE ME AT THAT SHOW NEXT YEAR.
> [snapback]2817456[/snapback]​*


 :0 ......


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 11:26 PM
> *I TALKED TO A LOT OF PEOLPE AFTER THE SHOW, THEY WERE TELLING ME THAT THE JUDGING WAS NOT THAT GREAT. PEOPLE WHO USUALLY GET FIRST PLACE AT THE LRM SHOWS WERE PLACING WAY BELOW. I SAW HOW THEY JUDGED MY CAR, THEY DID A WALK BY, DIDNT STOP AND REALLY CHECK MY MODS, THATS NOT FAIR, I PAID 25$ TO ENTER, AT LEAST TAKE A MOMENT AND LOOK AT THE CAR. I HAD HEARD NEGATIVE STUFF ABOUT THE GUY WHO THREW THE SHOW LAST YEAR, BUT I ALWAYS GIVE THE PERSON THE BENEFIT OF THE DOUBT. I LEARNED MY LESSON, YOU WONT SEE ME AT THAT SHOW NEXT YEAR.
> [snapback]2817456[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

All I can say is that *MARCH 15TH It BEGINS....*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey bring your car to Dallas on March 20th, and I promise to give your car a detailed look....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up to all my peeps in the lowrider scene, just letting u kno that we HOUSTON STYLEZ are having a car was on MARCH 13th at the burger king off of 45 and edgebrook. we will start at 10am til like 3pm, so any of u guys that would like the rides cleaned up before heading up to the park come by to show some support.........


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 11:34 PM
> *All I can say is that MARCH 15TH It BEGINS....
> [snapback]2817485[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I SEE HOUSTON STYLES IN THE HOUSE


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 11:36 PM
> *I SEE HOUSTON STYLES IN THE HOUSE
> [snapback]2817496[/snapback]​*


whats the deal sick life.....i see u too..... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 10:36 PM
> *whats up to all my peeps in the lowrider scene, just letting u kno that we HOUSTON STYLEZ are having a car was on MARCH 13th at the burger king off of 45 and edgebrook.  we will start at 10am til like 3pm, so any of u guys that would like the rides cleaned up before heading up to the park come by to show some support.........
> [snapback]2817493[/snapback]​*


Can't go to the park that day, I have a wedding to go to, but I can get the ride cleaned on the way to the wedding...see ya'll there


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 10:36 PM
> *I SEE HOUSTON STYLES IN THE HOUSE
> [snapback]2817496[/snapback]​*


yup here w e are


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 7 2005, 12:40 AM
> *whats the deal sick life.....i see u too..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817511[/snapback]​*


YEA JUST CHILLEN, I HAD TO WASH ALL THE MUD OFF MY CAR, IT LOOK LIKE I WENT MUDDING . LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 10:43 PM
> *YEA JUST CHILLEN, I HAD TO WASH ALL THE MUD OFF MY CAR, IT LOOK LIKE I WENT MUDDING . LOL
> [snapback]2817524[/snapback]​*


FIRME...OFF ROAD CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 11:43 PM
> *YEA JUST CHILLEN, I HAD TO WASH ALL THE MUD OFF MY CAR, IT LOOK LIKE I WENT MUDDING . LOL
> [snapback]2817524[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up goof troop.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 10:44 PM
> *FIRME...OFF ROAD CHAPTER :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817529[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 10:36 PM
> *whats up to all my peeps in the lowrider scene, just letting u kno that we HOUSTON STYLEZ are having a car was on MARCH 13th at the burger king off of 45 and edgebrook.  we will start at 10am til like 3pm, so any of u guys that would like the rides cleaned up before heading up to the park come by to show some support.........
> [snapback]2817493[/snapback]​*


HOUSTON..come out and support our brothers from HOUSTON STYLEZ!  
LORD GOOFY will be there!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I SHOULD OF HAVE PUT MY 20'S FOR TODAYS WEATHER, ROLL 4X4


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

was up los.. when u free 2 bring da torch by.. so i can make my customs parts


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 10:46 PM
> *what up goof troop.....
> [snapback]2817536[/snapback]​*


Magic...wwwuuuuuuuuuuzzzzzzzzzzz uuuuuuuuppppppppppp!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 10:48 PM
> *I SHOULD OF HAVE PUT MY 20'S FOR TODAYS WEATHER, ROLL 4X4
> [snapback]2817545[/snapback]​*


do like dem boys from miami and put a 4x4 kit


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 10:48 PM
> *was up los.. when u free 2 bring da torch by.. so i can make my customs parts
> [snapback]2817547[/snapback]​*


tomorrow after work


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 10:48 PM
> *was up los.. when u free 2 bring da torch by.. so i can make my customs parts
> [snapback]2817547[/snapback]​*


damn SIC713...i love that Avitor :cheesy: nothing better than a big azzzzz!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 6 2005, 10:50 PM
> *tomorrow after work
> [snapback]2817555[/snapback]​*


im not ready dat fats... let me draw dem up 1st


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

this is my new tat.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

MARCH 15 IS GONNA BE A DAY TO REMEMBER,ALMOST LIKE THE SIGNING OF THE DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 10:50 PM
> *damn SIC713...i love that Avitor :cheesy:  nothing better than a big azzzzz!!!!
> [snapback]2817558[/snapback]​*


i luv it 2.. reminds me of one of my exs... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 10:51 PM
> *im not ready dat fats... let me draw dem up 1st
> [snapback]2817563[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u mean fast


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 10:52 PM
> *this is my new tat.....
> [snapback]2817570[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: nice!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 10:52 PM
> *this is my new tat.....
> [snapback]2817570[/snapback]​*


damn its looks tight.. just like da drawing..... and can sumbody fill me in for march 15.. wat da hells goin on.. im lost


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 10:53 PM
> *i luv it 2.. reminds me of one of my exs... :uh:
> [snapback]2817572[/snapback]​*


who is that in that avi???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 10:53 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u mean fast
> [snapback]2817573[/snapback]​*


u got me.. i type 2 f a s t


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 10:55 PM
> *damn its looks tight.. just like da drawing..... and can sumbody fill me in for march 15.. wat da hells goin on.. im lost
> [snapback]2817583[/snapback]​*


ask your Club councilors


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 12:53 AM
> *i luv it 2.. reminds me of one of my exs... :uh:
> [snapback]2817572[/snapback]​*


I JUST HOPE ITS NOT SIC713'S ASS ON THERE. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 10:55 PM
> *who is that in that avi???
> [snapback]2817585[/snapback]​*


i dunno.. sum big booty bitch.. my ex had a ass like dat.....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 11:55 PM
> *who is that in that avi???
> [snapback]2817585[/snapback]​*


i dont kno but thats a fat ass....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 10:56 PM
> *I JUST HOPE ITS NOT SIC713'S ASS ON THERE. LOL
> [snapback]2817594[/snapback]​*


lol naww its da wrong shade of brown... and a lil more black and its me


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 10:56 PM
> *I JUST HOPE ITS NOT SIC713'S ASS ON THERE. LOL
> [snapback]2817594[/snapback]​*


nah darkness is a lil bit tanner!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 10:51 PM
> *im not ready dat fats... let me draw dem up 1st
> [snapback]2817563[/snapback]​*


ok let me know when u want it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 sho.... my momma should of had sex wit a light skinned guy...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

darkness the 15th is the begining of a great and powerful movement for houston lowriders....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 6 2005, 10:59 PM
> *ok let me know when u want it
> [snapback]2817606[/snapback]​*


u think da tanks will fit in my car


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THATS AN ASS FROM HEAVEN, IF MY GIRL HAD A BOOTY LIKE THAT, I WOULD LIKE TO SPEND QUALITY TIME WITH HER, SOME THING THAT WOULD BE NEW TO ME IN A RELATIONSHIP


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 7 2005, 12:03 AM
> *THATS AN ASS FROM HEAVEN, IF MY GIRL HAD A BOOTY LIKE THAT, I WOULD LIKE TO SPEND QUALITY TIME WITH HER, SOME THING THAT WOULD BE NEW TO ME IN A RELATIONSHIP
> [snapback]2817622[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

look at my new avi... :worship:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 12:04 AM
> *look at my new avi... :worship:
> [snapback]2817629[/snapback]​*


damn.....time to have a spanking contest... :biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 11:01 PM
> *u think da tanks will fit in my car
> [snapback]2817615[/snapback]​*


i dunno probably not


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 01:04 AM
> *look at my new avi... :worship:
> [snapback]2817629[/snapback]​*


NICE AVITAR, SHE NEEDS SOME BIG CALZONES TO FIT THAT BOOTY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my new booty


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 11:11 PM
> *my new booty
> [snapback]2817658[/snapback]​*


damn..i thought your wear going to post yours...... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck dat... ill pass


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 12:12 AM
> *damn..i thought your wear going to post yours...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817667[/snapback]​*


if u wanted to see it that bad u should have been at the tattoo shop last night he mooned nick.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 11:15 PM
> *if u wanted to see it that bad u should have been at the tattoo shop last night he mooned nick.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2817684[/snapback]​*


lol dat was sum funny shit...... i forgot bout dat


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 11:15 PM
> *if u wanted to see it that bad u should have been at the tattoo shop last night he mooned nick.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2817684[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IS THERE ANY GIRLS ON HERE, I ALWAYS SEE NOTHEN BUT DUDES ON HERE, IT WOULD BE NICE TO CHAT WITH THEM ON HERE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 11:16 PM
> *IS THERE ANY GIRLS ON HERE, I ALWAYS SEE NOTHEN BUT DUDES ON HERE, IT WOULD BE NICE TO CHAT WITH THEM ON HERE
> [snapback]2817691[/snapback]​*


yea it would b.. i say all us single guys should have a nite out goin hoe huntin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 11:16 PM
> *IS THERE ANY GIRLS ON HERE, I ALWAYS SEE NOTHEN BUT DUDES ON HERE, IT WOULD BE NICE TO CHAT WITH THEM ON HERE
> [snapback]2817691[/snapback]​*


nothing but a SAUSAGE FEST in here


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 12:18 AM
> *yea it would b.. i say all us single guys should have a nite out goin hoe huntin
> [snapback]2817701[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: count me in


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 11:19 PM
> *nothing but a SAUSAGE FEST in here
> [snapback]2817704[/snapback]​*


lol lets have a sword fight


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2005, 11:20 PM
> *lol lets have a sword fight
> [snapback]2817711[/snapback]​*


My LIGHTSABER has the power of the DarkSide of the FORCE.... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 01:19 AM
> *nothing but a SAUSAGE FEST in here
> [snapback]2817704[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 11:22 PM
> *My LIGHTSABER has the power of the DarkSide of the FORCE.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817720[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WE NEED TO RECRUIT GIRLS FROM THE OTHER ROOMS TO GET ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 11:19 PM
> *nothing but a SAUSAGE FEST in here
> [snapback]2817704[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 7 2005, 12:25 AM
> *WE NEED TO RECRUIT GIRLS FROM THE OTHER ROOMS TO GET ON HERE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817729[/snapback]​*


shoot go for it big pimp...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 11:25 PM
> *WE NEED TO RECRUIT GIRLS FROM THE OTHER ROOMS TO GET ON HERE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817729[/snapback]​*


let me see wut i can do...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So who ready for next Sunday???? Houston Stylez going to clean that lac before I hit the park! I hope it dont rain..tired of the GODS pissing on us!!!!


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Aww shit, page One Eighty Seven...

:guns:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 12:32 AM
> *So who ready for next Sunday???? Houston Stylez going to clean that lac before I hit the park! I hope it dont rain..tired of the GODS pissing on us!!!!
> [snapback]2817747[/snapback]​*


u aint lyin brother, i hope its a nice day


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

mike and darkness said they have there thongs ready


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 6 2005, 11:34 PM
> *mike and darkness said they have there thongs ready
> [snapback]2817755[/snapback]​*


mike better be clean shaved and waxed... :biggrin:


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 7 2005, 12:53 AM
> *MARCH 15 IS GONNA BE A DAY TO REMEMBER,ALMOST LIKE THE SIGNING OF THE DECLARATION OF INDEPENDENCE. LOL
> [snapback]2817571[/snapback]​*


The ides of March?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 11:35 PM
> *mike better be clean shaved and waxed...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817757[/snapback]​*


lol yea hes a hairy bastard


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 12:35 AM
> *mike better be clean shaved...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817757[/snapback]​*


hey i think that it is great that we are going to have such a big superstar as baby bash to come by and let us wash his lac....oopps i mean goofy.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Mar 6 2005, 11:36 PM
> *The ides of March?
> [snapback]2817762[/snapback]​*


who are you ..who u roll with...which ride is your brother?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 11:37 PM
> *hey i think that it is great that we are going to have such a big superstar as baby bash to come by and let us wash his lac....oopps i mean goofy.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2817769[/snapback]​*


suga suga how u get so flyyyy


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 12:38 AM
> *suga suga how u get so flyyyy
> [snapback]2817773[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 11:37 PM
> *hey i think that it is great that we are going to have such a big superstar as baby bash to come by and let us wash his lac....oopps i mean goofy.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2817769[/snapback]​*


I shaved off the fro Saturday...i had it for 6 months..nomore
:tears:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 11:37 PM
> *hey i think that it is great that we are going to have such a big superstar as baby bash to come by and let us wash his lac....oopps i mean goofy.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2817769[/snapback]​*


i thought it was SPM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 6 2005, 11:40 PM
> *i thought it was SPM  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2817787[/snapback]​*


awww shit.. dont start dat again....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 12:39 AM
> *I shaved off the fro Saturday...i had it for 6 months..nomore
> :tears:
> [snapback]2817779[/snapback]​*


awwwww, damn that sux.... nomore suga suga.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 01:39 AM
> *I shaved off the fro Saturday...i had it for 6 months..nomore
> :tears:
> [snapback]2817779[/snapback]​*


THE FRO WAS TITE BRO, THATS THE ONLY WAY WE COULD RECOGNIZE U


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 6 2005, 11:40 PM
> *i thought it was SPM  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2817787[/snapback]​*


 .....For that im not signing any autographs sunday....


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 01:38 AM
> *who are you ..who u roll with...which ride is your brother?
> [snapback]2817772[/snapback]​*


Im Eighty Six aka OldDirtyBaytown, I roll with no one... I sold my Regal project now im in a 96 Chevy... I never went to the park on Sundays cuz its been raining the last like 2 months every weekend. Good to see this thread still going tho :biggrin: I just need to find another job and build some shit up, I might come out and check some shit out though and watch from the sidelines.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Mar 6 2005, 11:43 PM
> *Im Eighty Six aka OldDirtyBaytown, I roll with no one... I sold my Regal project now im in a 96 Chevy...  I never went to the park on Sundays cuz its been raining the last like 2 months every weekend.  Good to see this thread still going tho  :biggrin:  I just need to find another job and build some shit up, I might come out and check some shit out though and watch from the sidelines.
> [snapback]2817800[/snapback]​*


kool..i thought you were that fool with the towncar with that tight mural on the trunk.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 12:14 AM
> *They should have had a cancel rain date..........
> :ugh:
> [snapback]2817380[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: i hope you were joking!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 6 2005, 11:43 PM
> * .....For that im not signing any autographs sunday....
> [snapback]2817797[/snapback]​*


damn i messed it up for everyone lol
no auto graphs


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey since we got everyone in here right now hit up the LIL chatroom -- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/chat.html


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DID U HEAR BOUT THE ROBBERY AT THE SHOW TODAY?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 7 2005, 12:45 AM
> *damn i messed it up for everyone lol
> no auto graphs
> [snapback]2817815[/snapback]​*


way to go los......there goes the party.....lol, its ok cause we dont need his autograph we just need his money...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 11:47 PM
> *way to go los......there goes the party.....lol, its ok cause we dont need his autograph we just need his money...
> [snapback]2817825[/snapback]​*


 :0 ...Mike ill besure to have the Lac muddy just for you


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WE NEED TO CHECK SPM'S TRUNK FOR CANDY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 11:46 PM
> *DID  U HEAR BOUT THE ROBBERY AT THE SHOW TODAY?
> [snapback]2817823[/snapback]​*


Who all the guys who didnt place first? :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

This one dude I knew used to sell quarter ki & coast dro Anybody know spm?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 12:50 AM
> *:0 ...Mike ill besure to have the Lac muddy just for you
> [snapback]2817839[/snapback]​*


bring it on, i"ll wash it, its no problem.....gotz to have my homie rollin clean.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 6 2005, 11:50 PM
> *WE NEED TO CHECK SPM'S TRUNK FOR CANDY
> [snapback]2817841[/snapback]​*


Welcome to the CANDY SHOP....I'll give you the lollypop.... :biggrin:


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

BTW anybody else notice the banner at the top of the page talking about Xzibit car show here on March 24th on Westheimer? Anybody going/is it legit or what?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 01:51 AM
> *Who all the guys who didnt place first? :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2817847[/snapback]​*


YEA ALSO THE ONES WHO ATTENDED AND PAID 10$ TO GET IN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2005, 11:45 PM
> *:twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono: i hope you were joking!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817814[/snapback]​*


why not???? they could have had a better turnout..or maybe not :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 01:52 AM
> *Welcome to the CANDY SHOP....I'll give you the lollypop.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2817853[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn u fuckers type quick... Good to see people in Houston coming together though, real good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i would of showed maybe... but none of my bieks r ready.. reall soon tho...im a have sumthing out..already got dem boys scared


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Mar 6 2005, 11:58 PM
> *Damn u fuckers type quick...  Good to see people in Houston coming together though, real good.
> [snapback]2817880[/snapback]​*


yup u kno us.. its hard keepin up when u got 4 people postin at a time


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL PEOPLE ZAR IS OUT, TALK TO YOU ALL SOON


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 7 2005, 01:01 AM
> *WELL PEOPLE ZAR IS OUT, TALK TO YOU ALL SOON
> [snapback]2817891[/snapback]​*


alright big pimp laterz....


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Anybody else drunk?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

hey peeps im out gotz to get up early for work in da morning.....holla u guys later.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Mar 6 2005, 11:58 PM
> *Damn u fuckers type quick...  Good to see people in Houston coming together though, real good.
> [snapback]2817880[/snapback]​*


thats whats its all about..... Unity..
*March 15th it begins*...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Well im clocking out.....seeya!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Goddamn hit up tha chat nobodies in there http://www.layitlow.com/forums/chat.html


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 7 2005, 02:09 AM
> *Well im clocking out.....seeya!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2817922[/snapback]​*


Peace TX


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lataz everybody..


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Mar 7 2005, 12:54 AM
> *BTW anybody else notice the banner at the top of the page talking about Xzibit car show here on March 24th on Westheimer?  Anybody going/is it legit or what?
> [snapback]2817859[/snapback]​*


Its not a car show its aconcert at Numbers :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 01:47 AM
> *lataz everybody..
> [snapback]2818050[/snapback]​*


memories of my old avatar. :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Check our website later today for updated upcoming show info.

www.spokesandjuice.com

Here is the one for next weekend:

*De La Raza Lowrider Club* 
1st annual Carshow and Concert

Sunday, March 13, 2005
setup time 8am - noon
show from noon to 6pm
Varas Sports Bar
2727 North Frwy

fee 20.00 for cars and trucks, bikes or pedaled vehicles 15.00, models 10.00

more info: 713-921-2516

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 7 2005, 10:45 AM
> *Check our website later today for updated upcoming show info.
> 
> www.spokesandjuice.com
> ...


Wow everytime I turn around its either raining or theres a show on Sunday. I guess between the rain and shows from now til who knows when, the park is gonna be a dead spot to go. So sad, cause I was a newbie and like the few times I went that people showed up. R.I.P McGregor


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=120838] to the rain


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

The show wuz tight. Glad to see riders show their support. Will have pics up tonite. Rain made it suck a little but thats Houston. MacGregor Park will never die. Wait till the summer. I bet it's gonna be off the hook. Just keep showing up unless there's a car show. We gotta keep supporting the shows not matter who throws them. Judging is always gonna be bias.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

whats up PROVOK I like tha silver cutty on SPOKES AND JUICE. That bitch is clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 3 2005, 09:34 PM
> *houston ridaz are banned from baytown,lol
> [snapback]2806095[/snapback]​*





:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 4 2005, 02:05 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yea the only good thing on 146 is La Porte.
> [snapback]2808938[/snapback]​*



la who????? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone know of a good shop for rent? mainly looking for a 4 bay garage w/ office space and spray booth. pm me if you do. preferrably deer park/pasadena/la porte area.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you plannin on opening a shop? cus i know of a 65 impala ss that needs to be fixed up :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2005, 04:44 PM
> *you plannin on opening a shop?  cus i know of a 65 impala ss that needs to be fixed up :biggrin:
> [snapback]2820311[/snapback]​*


more of a hobby shop. a homeboy and me are going to go half on it. true about that impala. lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2005, 04:53 PM
> *more of a hobby shop.  a homeboy and me are going to go half on it.  true about that impala.  lol!
> [snapback]2820362[/snapback]​*



orale, at least yours classifies as a car


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2005, 04:54 PM
> *orale, at least yours classifies as a car
> [snapback]2820371[/snapback]​*


have you gotten an engine for any of them? i got an iroc i'll part with. :biggrin:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 6 2005, 10:52 PM
> *this is my new tat.....
> [snapback]2817570[/snapback]​*


looks good mike!!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 7 2005, 05:04 PM
> *looks good mike!!!!
> [snapback]2820417[/snapback]​*


thank u sir, thank u......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 7 2005, 05:26 PM
> *thank u sir, thank u......
> [snapback]2820477[/snapback]​*


JUST GO MY FIRME TAT FRIDAY NO PIC YET WILL SHOW IT ASAP


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 7 2005, 05:30 PM
> *JUST GO MY FIRME TAT FRIDAY NO PIC YET WILL SHOW IT ASAP
> [snapback]2820511[/snapback]​*


cool cool, cant wait to see it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 7 2005, 05:30 PM
> *JUST GO MY FIRME TAT FRIDAY NO PIC YET WILL SHOW IT ASAP
> [snapback]2820511[/snapback]​*


don't tell me you took my advice and put an M on each nalga.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=121021]
kinda blurry TAKEN FROM GHETTO ASS CAMERA PHONE


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just posted pics of Bumper 2 Bumper car show. check them out at www.spokesandjuice.com


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

My pillow is callin me see you all later.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup htown


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 7 2005, 08:58 PM
> *Just posted pics of Bumper 2 Bumper car show. check them out at www.spokesandjuice.com
> [snapback]2821367[/snapback]​*


nice pics.......i've been gone too long, i saw cars i ain't never seen


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

good pix PROVOK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look wat me and mike went shoppin 4 2 day
[attachmentid=121299]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 09:45 PM
> *look wat me and mike went shoppin  4 2 day
> [attachmentid=121299]
> [snapback]2821982[/snapback]​*


look wat ne and mike went shopping for 2 day
[attachmentid=121306]


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 09:55 PM
> *look wat ne and mike went shopping for 2 day
> [attachmentid=121306]
> [snapback]2822010[/snapback]​*


lol how cute lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

alright darkness pay back is a bitch, u best to watch ur self......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 7 2005, 10:31 PM
> *alright darkness pay back is a bitch, u best to watch ur self......
> [snapback]2822154[/snapback]​*


los told me 2 do it


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 10:33 PM
> *los told me 2 do it
> [snapback]2822159[/snapback]​*


hey im jus an innocent bystander here


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

thats ok, like i said payback is a bitch....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i copuldnt help it.. u kno i had 2 do it.. its just da principal of it mayne


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

darkness said that yall fed them to each other


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 7 2005, 11:45 PM
> *darkness said that yall fed them to each other
> [snapback]2822203[/snapback]​*


 :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: :burn: :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww i didnt say shit.. its cuz im black huh


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 10:49 PM
> *aww i didnt say shit.. its cuz im black huh
> [snapback]2822212[/snapback]​*


yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat s nothing new.. lol


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 11:00 PM
> *dat s nothing new.. lol
> [snapback]2822244[/snapback]​*


 :0 true lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 7 2005, 11:05 PM
> *:0 true lol
> [snapback]2822260[/snapback]​*


4 sho.. man im callin it a nite... ill holla at u bout da torch when i get da dinero 4 da metal.. bout 2 do dem boys dirty


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 7 2005, 11:45 PM
> *darkness said that yall fed them to each other
> [snapback]2822203[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: sup Houston


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wusssup


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2005, 11:18 PM
> *4 sho.. man im callin it a nite... ill holla at u bout da torch when i get da dinero 4 da metal.. bout 2 do dem boys dirty
> [snapback]2822292[/snapback]​*


aight thats cool'


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*JUST GOT BACK FROM DALLAS THIS WEEKEND & LET ME BE THE FIRST TO CONFIRM THAT THE RUMOR IS TRUE.....I SAW ABOUT 5 CARS GETTING READY TO COME TO MACGREGOR........THATS JUST WHAT I SAW....THEY SAID SOMETHING ABOUT A COUPLE MORE CARS COMING THAT I DIDNT EVEN SEE!!!
:0 :0 :0 *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 8 2005, 03:20 PM
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM DALLAS THIS WEEKEND & LET ME BE THE FIRST TO CONFIRM THAT THE RUMOR IS TRUE.....I SAW ABOUT 5 CARS GETTING READY TO COME TO MACGREGOR........THATS JUST WHAT I SAW....THEY SAID SOMETHING ABOUT A COUPLE MORE CARS COMING THAT I DIDNT EVEN SEE!!!
> :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2824463[/snapback]​*


so when exactly are these Dallas boys suppose to be rolling down here?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 8 2005, 04:58 PM
> *so when exactly are these Dallas boys suppose to be rolling down here?
> [snapback]2824836[/snapback]​*


probably early April ... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 8 2005, 02:20 PM
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM DALLAS THIS WEEKEND & LET ME BE THE FIRST TO CONFIRM THAT THE RUMOR IS TRUE.....I SAW ABOUT 5 CARS GETTING READY TO COME TO MACGREGOR........THATS JUST WHAT I SAW....THEY SAID SOMETHING ABOUT A COUPLE MORE CARS COMING THAT I DIDNT EVEN SEE!!!
> :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2824463[/snapback]​*


aww shit.. its goin down


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

it's all good


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

maybe we should invite Truucha? :0 is anyone bringing out their "secret weapons"? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 8 2005, 05:23 PM
> *maybe we should invite Truucha?  :0 is anyone bringing out their "secret weapons"? :dunno: :biggrin:
> [snapback]2824972[/snapback]​*


i don't think truucha would come back to houston after he dusted off the magnificos car show as not worthy in a past reply to a topic that was posted.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2005, 05:28 PM
> *i don't think truucha would come back to houston after he dusted off the magnificos car show as not worthy in a past reply to a topic that was posted.
> [snapback]2825001[/snapback]​*


This is a little different ... not a big show ... just a friendly hop at the park ... between two major cities in our state ... Dallas is already planning on bringing quite a few cars ... truucha could get some good footage .... plus ... I remember somebody from Houston posted something about letting them know when ... so they could bring out the secret weapons?! :dunno: this could get interesting! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

would be pretty interesting indeed.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

truucha :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: spokes and juice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Need to know the date so I can record it. Should be good.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 8 2005, 02:20 PM
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM DALLAS THIS WEEKEND & LET ME BE THE FIRST TO CONFIRM THAT THE RUMOR IS TRUE.....I SAW ABOUT 5 CARS GETTING READY TO COME TO MACGREGOR........THATS JUST WHAT I SAW....THEY SAID SOMETHING ABOUT A COUPLE MORE CARS COMING THAT I DIDNT EVEN SEE!!!
> :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2824463[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0   thanks 4 the info, RIGHT NOW, IM JUST UPGRADING MY HYDROS JUST 4 THEM , can't wait 4 them 2 comeover to h town, they 'r will be welcome,  .... good thing u post the notice because i got some lowlows passing by my house almost everyday hittin swicthes, and i was about 2 go waste my juice on them, :biggrin: but i rather wait 4 april


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I WILL PRINT THIS PAGE AND MAKE COPIES SO I CAN SHOW MY HOMIES THAT THE RUMOR IT'S TRUE, seems like they'r taking their sweetass time finishing their hoppers,i bet with this notice,they will hurry up the crack up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 8 2005, 04:40 PM
> *truucha  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: spokes and juice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2825106[/snapback]​*


that's what i'm talking about


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup goofy?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up my brothers.....Lord Goofy has jus clocked in..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

No need for a California based video producer to cover our business.

We got it covered!

We will be working on providing you all with local video coverage!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 8 2005, 06:49 PM
> *No need for a California based video producer to cover our business.
> 
> We got it covered!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 8 2005, 06:49 PM
> *No need for a California based video producer to cover our business.
> 
> We got it covered!
> ...


   by the way ellie , i might give u a call so u can comeover 2 my neighborhood and record some housecalls that i might do 2 this foes passing by my house hoppin,... did u hear that switches on 83??? :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 7 2005, 09:45 AM
> *Check our website later today for updated upcoming show info.
> 
> www.spokesandjuice.com
> ...


Damn....two events be held on the same day.... :angry: Houston Stylez is having there car wash sunday too. I will go to both to support but I hate to see two lowrider events going on the same day..stepping on toes
:nono:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

What??.... Me??.... :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Im at a Homeboy'z house right down tha street from you, give me 10 minutes... u'll see me go by...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 8 2005, 02:20 PM
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM DALLAS THIS WEEKEND & LET ME BE THE FIRST TO CONFIRM THAT THE RUMOR IS TRUE.....I SAW ABOUT 5 CARS GETTING READY TO COME TO MACGREGOR........THATS JUST WHAT I SAW....THEY SAID SOMETHING ABOUT A COUPLE MORE CARS COMING THAT I DIDNT EVEN SEE!!!
> :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2824463[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ..fucking cheerleaders...


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Where's tha hop pikz??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Mar 8 2005, 06:57 PM
> *What??.... Me??.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2825678[/snapback]​*


or a prime 66 impala?? maybe?? :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

we put scrape plates on it today for tha trucks on bags, its fuckin tight!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Mar 8 2005, 07:05 PM
> *we put scrape plates on it today for tha trucks on bags, its fuckin tight!!
> [snapback]2825705[/snapback]​*


yall crazzzzzyy :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 8 2005, 03:20 PM
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM DALLAS THIS WEEKEND & LET ME BE THE FIRST TO CONFIRM THAT THE RUMOR IS TRUE.....I SAW ABOUT 5 CARS GETTING READY TO COME TO MACGREGOR........THATS JUST WHAT I SAW....THEY SAID SOMETHING ABOUT A COUPLE MORE CARS COMING THAT I DIDNT EVEN SEE!!!
> :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2824463[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :nono: truucha this is a texas thang and we have some 1 who covers all of texas


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

damm im gonna hurry up homies and put my car back together soon because i would hate for dallas to find me unprepered........i'll have it ready soon...i stripped it all apart i'll post some pic later, yall gonna trip out!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Mar 8 2005, 09:00 PM
> *Where's tha hop pikz??
> [snapback]2825694[/snapback]​*




We've got to save the best for the magazine!

You'll see them soon enough.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 8 2005, 07:31 PM
> *We've got to save the best for the magazine!
> 
> You'll see them soon enough.
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just putting it out there, i got this rear end from another 64 i had. i had 1 inch plate put on it, the drums have been resurface and it has new wheel cylinders for the brakes. they have never had fluid in them...for sale. 200 u come get it. send me a pm if u know anyone. the reinforcement alone was 125, it has never been driven on since the plates were added about 4 or5 years ago.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

what's up boiler


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I post this in classifieds but no one has responded so I will ask here I have a friend looking for a 60s chevy or ford 2 door or 4 door fairly complete, preferably running. No frame up projects. Post what you got or pm me with info.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Mar 8 2005, 09:05 PM
> *we put scrape plates on it today for tha trucks on bags, its fuckin tight!!
> [snapback]2825705[/snapback]​*


Thats why it's good to have a lowrider and a truck on bags just to see what u got to play with. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 8 2005, 07:35 PM
> *I WILL PRINT THIS PAGE AND MAKE COPIES SO I CAN SHOW MY HOMIES THAT THE RUMOR IT'S TRUE, seems like they'r taking their sweetass time finishing their hoppers,i bet with this notice,they will hurry up the crack up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2825576[/snapback]​*


I believe they are holding off until April because:

1. Next weekend is the Magnificos Dallas show;
2. The weekend after that is Easter;
3. The following weekend is already April .... so maybe then?! :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 8 2005, 08:00 PM
> *:uh: ..fucking cheerleaders...
> [snapback]2825688[/snapback]​*


Goofy, right? Aren't you the one that's always talking about unity in the community, etc.? So why you hatin for? I'm just relaying the message, homeboy ... don't kill the messenger! All I'm doing is spreading the word! I'm not scurred to post ... btw ... yes, I was a cheerleader - in High School .... :biggrin: And just wait until my ride is done ... I'll personally come to MacGregor and hop anybody ... it's all in good fun :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 8 2005, 07:56 PM
> *Damn....two events be held on the same day.... :angry:  Houston Stylez is having there car wash sunday too. I will go to both to support but I hate to see two lowrider events going on the same day..stepping on toes
> :nono:
> [snapback]2825669[/snapback]​*


This wasn't planned to conflict but this car wash has been scheduled for over a month and we just heard about the show this week.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Mar 8 2005, 08:29 PM
> *:nono:  :nono: truucha  this is a texas thang and we have some 1 who covers all of texas
> [snapback]2825835[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: Even better ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 8 2005, 08:31 PM
> *Goofy, right?  Aren't you the one that's always talking about unity in the community, etc.?  So why you hatin for?  I'm just relaying the message, homeboy ... don't kill the messenger!  All I'm doing is spreading the word!  I'm not scurred to post ... btw ... yes, I was a cheerleader - in High School ....  :biggrin: And just wait until my ride is done ... I'll personally come to MacGregor and hop anybody ... it's all in good fun  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826112[/snapback]​*


HEY,HEY,HEY...eazy with the hardware......  not hatin......if you want you can hop on me.........


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 8 2005, 10:00 PM
> *HEY,HEY,HEY...eazy with the hardware......  not hatin......if you want you can hop on me.........
> [snapback]2826326[/snapback]​*


thas a good 1 goffy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 8 2005, 08:34 PM
> *This wasn't planned to conflict but this car wash has been scheduled for over a month and we just heard about the show this week.
> [snapback]2826124[/snapback]​*


i know ..Mike told me about the car wash last month...but on the 15th things like this will be discussed so two events wont take place on the same day in the future...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

somone buy my rear end.....wait a minute..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2005, 09:07 PM
> *somone buy my rear end.....wait a minute..
> [snapback]2826381[/snapback]​*


cake...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 8 2005, 09:08 PM
> *cake...
> [snapback]2826386[/snapback]​*


ok curly


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

For anyone interested Houston Stylez will be raffling ofF a Sylvannia 32" tv tickets are $2 each or 3 for $5 drawing will be held at Mac Gregor Park sunday April 3rd you do not have to be present to win. Tickets are avalible from myself or any other member of HOUSTON STYLEZ.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2005, 09:13 PM
> *ok curly
> [snapback]2826413[/snapback]​*


not any more whore ....Goofy got that tapper faded


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 8 2005, 06:56 PM
> *Damn....two events be held on the same day.... :angry:  Houston Stylez is having there car wash sunday too. I will go to both to support but I hate to see two lowrider events going on the same day..stepping on toes
> :nono:
> [snapback]2825669[/snapback]​*


yeah im planning on trying to swimg by the show after our car wash


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 8 2005, 07:56 PM
> *Damn....two events be held on the same day.... :angry:  Houston Stylez is having there car wash sunday too. I will go to both to support but I hate to see two lowrider events going on the same day..stepping on toes
> :nono:
> [snapback]2825669[/snapback]​*


yea that does suck cause i would have liked to go to the show and support my boys from de la raza.....i hope them the best and have a successful show...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 8 2005, 10:14 PM
> *yea that does suck cause i would have liked to go to the show and support my boys from de la raza.....i hope them the best and have a successful show...
> [snapback]2826694[/snapback]​*


4 sho .. i wanna go 2 da show 2.. i need sho sumthing dis year


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 8 2005, 10:14 PM
> *For anyone interested Houston Stylez will be raffling ofF a Sylvannia 32" tv tickets are $2 each or 3 for $5 drawing will be held at Mac Gregor Park sunday April 3rd you do not have to be present to win. Tickets are avalible from myself or any other member of HOUSTON STYLEZ.
> [snapback]2826418[/snapback]​*


Don't forget to buy your raffle tickets, its a chance to win a nice tv for only $2. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 8 2005, 10:00 PM
> *HEY,HEY,HEY...eazy with the hardware......  not hatin......if you want you can hop on me.........
> [snapback]2826326[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

don't know you homie, but happy birthday. *mrouija(27) *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2005, 11:43 AM
> *don't know you homie, but happy birthday.  mrouija(27)
> [snapback]2828162[/snapback]​*


happy birthday ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL FIRMELOWS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 9 2005, 03:26 PM
> *WHATS THE DEAL FIRMELOWS
> [snapback]2828905[/snapback]​*


You selling your lac?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up my peeps....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 9 2005, 04:27 PM
> *You selling your lac?
> [snapback]2828911[/snapback]​*


YES IM SELLING MY LAC, IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT. I WANNA START A NEW PROJECT, DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS YET. BUT WHATEVER I BRING OUT IS GONNA MAKE MY BLAZER AND MY LAC LOOK LIKE SHIT!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS UP MIKE


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 9 2005, 03:43 PM
> *WHATS UP MIKE
> [snapback]2829006[/snapback]​*


nada man, just got home from work.....just chillin out right now


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 9 2005, 03:41 PM
> *YES IM SELLING MY LAC, IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT. I WANNA START A NEW PROJECT, DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS YET. BUT WHATEVER I BRING OUT IS GONNA MAKE MY BLAZER AND MY LAC LOOK LIKE SHIT!!!
> [snapback]2828992[/snapback]​*


WHAT?????? damn sad to see that bad ass lac go but knowing u whatever that new project is, i know it will be tripped out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 9 2005, 03:41 PM
> *YES IM SELLING MY LAC, IF THE OFFER IS RIGHT. I WANNA START A NEW PROJECT, DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS YET. BUT WHATEVER I BRING OUT IS GONNA MAKE MY BLAZER AND MY LAC LOOK LIKE SHIT!!!
> [snapback]2828992[/snapback]​*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sic713, can i have a large size version of your avitar, i wanna stare at it all day :around: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Don't miss your chance to win a tv for only $2.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 9 2005, 03:07 PM
> *sic713, can i have a large size version of your avitar, i wanna stare at it all day :around:  :around:  :around:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2829166[/snapback]​*


lol yea i need one 2.. i luv da ass.. lol heres da link
http://bunky.zerosignal.net.au/Pics/Avatars/ass.gif
enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ey dual, you fix your truck?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

went 2 visit some of my homies that have hoppers today, seems like we should be READY 4 D TOWN!!!


----------



## trucker1084 (Feb 18, 2005)

sup tony i finaly found out how to write on this shit so ill be writing to your punk ass


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2005, 08:28 PM
> *lol yea i need one 2.. i luv da ass.. lol heres da link
> http://bunky.zerosignal.net.au/Pics/Avatars/ass.gif
> enjoy :biggrin:
> [snapback]2830374[/snapback]​*



oh yea, thanks homie! i gotta...uhhh.....log off now........ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 9 2005, 08:51 PM
> *oh yea, thanks homie!  i gotta...uhhh.....log off now........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2830657[/snapback]​*


awww dat sum sic shit... lol ..


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

two thumbs up for that ass!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 9 2005, 09:18 PM
> *two thumbs up for that ass!!!
> [snapback]2830747[/snapback]​*


hey loo.. i can see her lips betta... lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 9 2005, 10:50 AM
> *Don't forget to buy your raffle tickets, its a chance to win a nice tv for only $2.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2827801[/snapback]​*


I HOPE THERE IS A TV INSIDE THAT BOX, YOU KNOW HOW MEXICANS ARE, ALWAYS TRYING TO HUSTLE. LOL!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 9 2005, 08:52 AM
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2827808[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 9 2005, 10:02 PM
> *I HOPE THERE IS A TV INSIDE THAT BOX, YOU KNOW HOW MEXICANS ARE, ALWAYS TRYING TO HUSTLE.  LOL!!
> [snapback]2830891[/snapback]​*


shhhhhh dont give our secrets away :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 9 2005, 08:51 PM
> *ey dual, you fix your truck?
> [snapback]2830461[/snapback]​*


Well I tried what you said...and like you said, after a couple more instances it went away completely. No more stalling out, just need to find an affordable transmission place, cause I am just not feeling the power and its shifting weird. Damn Dodge!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 9 2005, 11:02 PM
> *I HOPE THERE IS A TV INSIDE THAT BOX, YOU KNOW HOW MEXICANS ARE, ALWAYS TRYING TO HUSTLE.  LOL!!
> [snapback]2830891[/snapback]​*


I thought Homer Pimpson was white?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes I am.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup htown. should be ready for sunday. in my switched up 64 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lone star, dat shit looks clean. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 08:34 AM
> *sup htown. should be ready for sunday. in my switched up 64  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2832082[/snapback]​*


damn, Ken ... looking real good ... :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 08:34 AM
> *sup htown. should be ready for sunday. in my switched up 64  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2832082[/snapback]​*


you make me sick!! but in a good way... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ste up looks real clean.. cant wait 2 see it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 07:34 AM
> *sup htown. should be ready for sunday. in my switched up 64  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2832082[/snapback]​*


u put the real shit in ur trunk!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2005, 03:05 AM
> *went 2 visit some of my homies that have hoppers today,  seems like we should be READY 4 D TOWN!!!
> [snapback]2830531[/snapback]​*




I sure hope so because we are coming (singles, doubles, trucks,). Just a word of advise if you are doing less than 40's keep your shit at home.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 10 2005, 04:51 PM
> *I sure hope so because we are coming (singles, doubles, trucks,).  Just a word of advise if you are doing less than 40's keep your shit at home.
> [snapback]2834137[/snapback]​*


orale dtowncaddy....i was in dallas last weekend with my homie.......he picked up cizko78's 65 SS.....saw a lot of classics out there and on the way up there......


----------



## Krichard (Jan 11, 2003)

Whassup fellas,

I hear you guys talking about Houston and I get flashbacks of the good times I had out there. I been down Richmond a couple of times to the clubs out there. Man I still listen to DJ Screw even though he passed away; I used to throw back some syrup and blow on killa. Them days long gone now. I been in the military(USAF) about 8 years now and i'm currently stationed in Germany. I fantasize about owning my own 64 Impala daily; one day....Arizona and Cali got some nice rust free rides at decent prices. I just about gave up on Ebay because everyone of these yokels think they're sitting on a gold mine. For now i'm just taking care of the family. The object of this is get all your toys before you get married.... :biggrin: RIP Rick James, Ray Charles, Eutende Price, DJ Screw...H-Town ONE.......


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

orale krichard.....bet germany's nice this time a year, que no?.....lol......my boy was up there for a few years, said the best thing about germany was hopping on a train str8 to amsterdam.......


----------



## Krichard (Jan 11, 2003)

If you like the snow and ice. I miss the pleasant desert weather out in Phoenix, AZ. Nice and dry. May return there one day. I will be going to Amsterdam next year to meet up with a homie. People are telling it's wild out there. One guy told me this one gal was rolling herself a primo at a Burger King. Instead she was using crack instead of coke. Some ill shit


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Krichard_@Mar 10 2005, 05:55 PM
> *If you like the snow and ice.  I miss the pleasant desert weather out in Phoenix, AZ.  Nice and dry.  May return there one day.  I will be going to Amsterdam next year to meet up with a homie.  People are telling it's wild out there.  One guy told me this one gal was rolling herself a primo at a Burger King.  Instead she was using crack instead of coke.  Some ill shit
> [snapback]2834547[/snapback]​*


yeah, amsterdam is crazy from what i hear....whatever you do just remember to wear a rubber!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHO'S GOING TO THE DE LA RAZA CARSHOW? WHO'S GOING TO TE HOUSTON STYLEZ CARWASH? WHAT ABOUT THE PARK? I DONT KNOW WHERE TO GO.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trucker1084_@Mar 9 2005, 10:17 PM
> *sup tony i finaly found out how to write on this shit so ill be writing to your punk ass
> [snapback]2830562[/snapback]​*


pinche troquero..! wuz homie u finally in :biggrin: this is were the fun is!!LIL 
:thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 09:34 AM
> *sup htown. should be ready for sunday. in my switched up 64  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2832082[/snapback]​*


thats some clean ass set up homie..
:thumbsup: keep it up...........


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 10 2005, 03:51 PM
> *I sure hope so because we are coming (singles, doubles, trucks,).  Just a word of advise if you are doing less than 40's keep your shit at home.
> [snapback]2834137[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: Crunk it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 10 2005, 04:51 PM
> *I sure hope so because we are coming (singles, doubles, trucks,).  Just a word of advise if you are doing less than 40's keep your shit at home.
> [snapback]2834137[/snapback]​*




:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 10 2005, 02:51 PM
> *I sure hope so because we are coming (singles, doubles, trucks,).   Just a word of advise if you are doing less than 40's keep your shit at home.
> [snapback]2834137[/snapback]​*


why don't we do this, if u are doing less than 50, don't bring that shit 2 the park and keep ur shit in dallas :biggrin: :biggrin: oh 1 more thing we don't have any CIRCUS SHIT, we hop up and down


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2005, 06:32 PM
> *why don't we do this, if u are doing less than 50, don't bring that shit 2 the park and keep ur shit in dallas :biggrin:  :biggrin: oh 1 more thing we don't have any CIRCUS SHIT,  we hop up and down
> [snapback]2835119[/snapback]​*


<----- No CIRCUS shit here homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 10 2005, 04:30 PM
> *:thumbsup: Crunk it up! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2834773[/snapback]​*


yeah, this shit it's getting tight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 10 2005, 05:37 PM
> *No CIRCUS shit here homie
> [snapback]2835141[/snapback]​*


not 2 sure if that was u with some regal or cutlass that hoped and STUCK, can't remember the name of that video,but that was when hoppos and blv flipped their trucks , but i could be wrong i will look 4 that video...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 10 2005, 04:08 PM
> *WHO'S GOING TO THE DE LA RAZA CARSHOW? WHO'S  GOING TO TE HOUSTON STYLEZ CARWASH? WHAT ABOUT THE PARK? I DONT KNOW WHERE TO GO.
> [snapback]2834617[/snapback]​*


same here :dunno:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2005, 12:44 AM
> *not 2 sure if that was u with some regal or cutlass that hoped and STUCK, can't remember the name of that video,but that was when hoppos and blv flipped their trucks , but i could be wrong i will look 4 that video...
> [snapback]2835162[/snapback]​*




You are talking about LM's purple and orange regal that was built only for the LA vatos. We don't like that shit either, believe me we will not go down there with cars that don't drive. We are even bringing cars that you have only seen in mags


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 10 2005, 08:11 PM
> *You are talking about LM's purple and orange regal that was built only for the LA vatos.  We don't like that shit either, believe me we will not go down there with cars that don't drive.  We are even bringing cars that you have only seen in mags
> [snapback]2835517[/snapback]​*


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 10 2005, 07:11 PM
> *You are talking about LM's purple and orange regal that was built only for the LA vatos.  We don't like that shit either, believe me we will not go down there with cars that don't drive.  We are even bringing cars that you have only seen in mags
> [snapback]2835517[/snapback]​*


 :0 that's cool man, can't wait 4 that day...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2005, 05:57 PM
> *same here :dunno:
> [snapback]2835183[/snapback]​*


go 2 da carwash.. then da show.. then da park.. it all work out.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMM!!!! just find out that there are some foes here in h town that are begging for me 2 get my ass beat by dallas :0  damm!! now i know what h stands 4 H-TOWN= HATER TOWN :angry: :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2005, 08:12 PM
> *go 2 da carwash.. then da show.. then da park.. it all work out.....
> [snapback]2835844[/snapback]​*


i want 2 see u do that, (riding ur bike) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2005, 10:20 PM
> *DAMM!!!! just find out that there are some foes here in h town that are begging for me 2 get my ass beat by dallas :0   damm!! now i know what h stands 4 H-TOWN= HATER TOWN :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]2835890[/snapback]​*


you just now finding this out?? sorry homie..............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the newest from the house of hardlines :biggrin: 


just changed up the return lines 

will post pics of "lord tx" electro polished lines ina few mins


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 10 2005, 05:08 PM
> *WHO'S GOING TO THE DE LA RAZA CARSHOW? WHO'S  GOING TO TE HOUSTON STYLEZ CARWASH? WHAT ABOUT THE PARK? I DONT KNOW WHERE TO GO.
> [snapback]2834617[/snapback]​*


well i say if ur not going to the show then come by the car wash so that u can get ur shine on at the park....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 10:02 PM
> *the newest from the house of hardlines  :biggrin:
> just changed up the return lines
> 
> ...


hey lone star the setup is looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....cant wait to see it at the park.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for all the compliments on my trunk.

here are the lines.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

had to downsize the pics 75% to fit on here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

asfsd


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 09:36 PM
> *had to downsize the pics 75% to fit on here.
> [snapback]2836310[/snapback]​*


Electro polishing courtesy of "HOUSE OF ELECTRO POLISHING"  .....who's next????
:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 09:02 PM
> *the newest from the house of hardlines  :biggrin:
> just changed up the return lines
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 10:37 PM
> *asfsd
> [snapback]2836315[/snapback]​*


that line came from my stock.....except without the shine :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 10 2005, 09:41 PM
> *that line came from my stock.....except without the shine :biggrin:
> [snapback]2836348[/snapback]​*



what stock u mean all 300 ft u got? :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 10:43 PM
> *what stock u mean all 300 ft u got?  :0  :0
> [snapback]2836367[/snapback]​*


sssshhh 



wait..... its for sale $1.00 a foot....until i run out then price goes higher


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 11:02 PM
> *the newest from the house of hardlines  :biggrin:
> just changed up the return lines
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2005, 09:20 PM
> *DAMM!!!! just find out that there are some foes here in h town that are begging for me 2 get my ass beat by dallas :0   damm!! now i know what h stands 4 H-TOWN= HATER TOWN :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]2835890[/snapback]​*


:thumbsdown: that sux ... but don't even sweat it ... as long as you're having fun ... that's all that matters ... just shake them haters off ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2005, 09:20 PM
> *DAMM!!!! just find out that there are some foes here in h town that are begging for me 2 get my ass beat by dallas :0   damm!! now i know what h stands 4 H-TOWN= HATER TOWN :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]2835890[/snapback]​*


wait, wait, wait. Don't blame HTOWN for a couple people.....take that anger to the park


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 10:02 PM
> *the newest from the house of hardlines  :biggrin:
> just changed up the return lines
> 
> ...


 :tears: beautiful .. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 10 2005, 10:16 PM
> *:tears: beautiful ..  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2836543[/snapback]​*


should i build a hopper to compete?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2005, 12:19 AM
> *should i build a hopper to compete?
> [snapback]2836559[/snapback]​*


make the rag a hopper :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 11:19 PM
> *should i build a hopper to compete?
> [snapback]2836559[/snapback]​*


hell yeah!!! ... FUCK IT, DO THE DAMN THANG :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2005, 11:21 PM
> *make the rag a hopper :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2836568[/snapback]​*


thats what i told him....two pumps to the front...and a sticker on the windshield that said " nose up" :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2005, 12:22 AM
> *thats what i told him....two pumps to the front...and a sticker on the windshield that said " nose up" :biggrin:
> [snapback]2836576[/snapback]​*


Ill make mine a hopper if Ken makes his...................... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a model hopper...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS UP H TOWN, YALL READY TO REPRESENT THE BIG H


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 11 2005, 12:26 AM
> *WHATS UP H TOWN, YALL READY TO REPRESENT THE BIG H
> [snapback]2836595[/snapback]​*


All day every day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

south main tx


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY LONESTAR, LET ME KNOW WHENEVER U READY FOR MY CADDY.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm a little tired but i still got a little bit of energy to rep for H-Town :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

will be at park sunday. (most likely)


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2005, 12:36 AM
> *will be at park sunday. (most likely)
> [snapback]2836640[/snapback]​*


THE SET UP CAME OUT NICE, CANT WAIT FOR MINE, I HOLLA AT U AT THE PARK


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY EX214GIRL, U GONNA REPRESENT HOUSTON OR DALLAS?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 10 2005, 11:44 PM
> *HEY EX214GIRL, U GONNA REPRESENT HOUSTON OR DALLAS?
> [snapback]2836685[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ALL READY......LORD GOOFY HAS JUS CLOCKED IN...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHERE IS EVERBODY?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2005, 06:21 AM
> *I thought Homer Pimpson was white?
> [snapback]2831885[/snapback]​*


He is white but has been around mexicans to long and we are rubbing off on him.........


Thats so snapple


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 11 2005, 01:35 AM
> *He is white but has been around mexicans to long and we are rubbing off on him.........
> Thats so snapple
> [snapback]2837053[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Thinking about throwing a picnic at Bear Creek Park for Easter. Talking to Desert Dreams and Swangin Customs about it. Hopefully all of ya'll would attend. The park would be good to cruise. Will have a lot of fun. I'll post up details later. 

Oh yea, Spokes and Juice will cover the event.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 10 2005, 10:45 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2836691[/snapback]​*


so what is it, so i can know if i need to talk to you anymore.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 11 2005, 08:21 AM
> *Thinking about throwing a picnic at Bear Creek Park for Easter. Talking to Desert Dreams and Swangin Customs about it. Hopefully all of ya'll would attend. The park would be good to cruise. Will have a lot of fun. I'll post up details later.
> 
> Oh yea, Spokes and Juice will cover the event.
> [snapback]2837660[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 10 2005, 06:08 PM
> *WHO'S GOING TO THE DE LA RAZA CARSHOW? WHO'S  GOING TO TE HOUSTON STYLEZ CARWASH? WHAT ABOUT THE PARK? I DONT KNOW WHERE TO GO.
> [snapback]2834617[/snapback]​*




:0  :dunno: :around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2005, 08:43 AM
> *so what is it, so i can know if i need to talk to you anymore.
> [snapback]2837860[/snapback]​*


You love me too much to stop talking to me :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well at least it looks like the weather will be good finally. It'll be worthwhile taking the camera and snapping some pics. Anyone know of a place to get a decent price on a 2GB or 4GB Compact flash card(preferrably SanDisk or maybe Lexar)? I wanna try out the RAW mode on my camera but want to be able to take more than 20 pictures on my 512MB CF cards. I havent used RAW yet because of that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone going to the picnic in dallas on the 27th?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=2838063&

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=163632


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey, just wanted to let Houston know the show in Dallas is a week away. If you own a sweepstakes contender, the money seems pretty wide open in the show and hydraulic competition. Irving Customs (Cesar) is going to be the head hop judge.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 11 2005, 09:37 AM
> *Hey, just wanted to let Houston know the show in Dallas is a week away.  If you own a heavy hitter, the money seems pretty wide open in the show and hydraulic competition.  Irving Customs (Cesar) is going to be the head hop judge.
> [snapback]2838067[/snapback]​*


are there going to be a lot of unknown wannabe rappers clogging up the show as in the Houston show? You couldn't even walk around due to these mamones trying to give people flyers of their b.s.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 11 2005, 01:35 AM
> *He is white but has been around mexicans to long and we are rubbing off on him.........
> Thats so snapple
> [snapback]2837053[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

MY NAME IS BENNET & I AIN'T IN IT  .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I GOT LOVE FOR EVERYBODY....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 11 2005, 09:10 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2838177[/snapback]​*


dats snapple


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

anybody going to Go Tejano Day at the Rodeo - Duelo and Jimmy G y El Grupo Mazz Sunday, March 13, 4 p.m. ?

what time is the car show on Sunday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 11 2005, 11:31 AM
> *anybody going to Go Tejano Day at the Rodeo - Duelo and Jimmy G y El Grupo Mazz Sunday, March 13, 4 p.m. ?
> [snapback]2838498[/snapback]​*


i'm selling my tickets. don't feel like going after all.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 10 2005, 10:09 PM
> *:thumbsdown:  that sux ... but don't even sweat it ... as long as you're having fun ... that's all that matters ... just shake them haters off ...
> [snapback]2836510[/snapback]​*


yeah, u right, JUST SHAKE THEM HATERS OFF!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 10:19 PM
> *should i build a hopper to compete?
> [snapback]2836559[/snapback]​*


hell yeah, besides competing, u have a lot of fun, feel THE TRILL..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 11 2005, 09:33 AM
> *MY NAME IS BENNET & I AIN'T IN IT  ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I GOT LOVE FOR EVERYBODY....
> [snapback]2838287[/snapback]​*


seems like 75% 4 dallas and 25% 4 houston love :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey John, Joe and I have been trying to call you for a few days now and we just get some bullshit about the phone line. We have more pre-regs that could not make it to the meeting so call us.

Jesse (lincoln)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChingoBling_@Mar 11 2005, 09:43 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2838322[/snapback]​*


it' that really u chingo tamale king? i live about about 5 houses down from where all the chingo bling trucks are always there , on woodridge


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 11 2005, 08:37 AM
> *Hey, just wanted to let Houston know the show in Dallas is a week away.  If you own a heavy hitter, the money seems pretty wide open in the show and hydraulic competition.  Irving Customs (Cesar) is going to be the head hop judge.
> [snapback]2838067[/snapback]​*


someone let me borrow a trailer 4 next weeknd :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2005, 11:23 AM
> *it' that really u chingo tamale king? i live about about 5 houses down from where all the chingo bling trucks are always there  ,  on woodridge
> [snapback]2838720[/snapback]​*


i was wonderin da same thing too


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

You ready for golden coral tonight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2005, 11:33 AM
> *i'm selling my tickets.  don't feel like going after all.
> [snapback]2838509[/snapback]​*


if someone wants both tickets, 50 bucks. pm me before 5:30pm today.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2005, 12:18 PM
> *seems like 75% 4 dallas and 25% 4 houston love :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2838701[/snapback]​*


No favorites, sweetie :biggrin: ... like I said ... I got much love for everyone that's doin' their thang ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2005, 12:27 PM
> *someone let me borrow a trailer 4 next weeknd :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2838742[/snapback]​*


Did Latin get the hook up from my cousin with the trailer last weekend, afterall?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 11 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Did Latin get the hook up from my cousin with the trailer last weekend, afterall?
> [snapback]2839466[/snapback]​*


nope, didn't want to bother him due to the passing in your family. got a tow dolly from someone else.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 11 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Did Latin get the hook up from my cousin with the trailer last weekend, afterall?
> [snapback]2839466[/snapback]​*


nah, i hooked him up, he said he didn't want to bother ya'll cus of the 'situation'


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2005, 03:20 PM
> *nope, didn't want to bother him due to the passing in your family.  got a tow dolly from someone else.
> [snapback]2839483[/snapback]​*


  tell him to hook up switches4life so he can get in on some hoppin action ... 100 % D*town style ...  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 11 2005, 03:21 PM
> * tell him to hook up switches4life so he can get in on some hoppin action ... 100 % D*town style ...    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2839490[/snapback]​*


it's better to get a flatbed trailer. that tow dolly isn't stable and will damage fenders. the guy is a good person that rented it to me. had to pay 100 since it was a trip to dallas. don't know how much he'd charge locally.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Lone Star must be hittin the switches for the bitches today ....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

just a reminder about the car wash on sunday at burger king on edgebrook and also about buying raffle tickets for a 32" tv.....each ticket is $2 or 3 tix for $5...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 11 2005, 06:49 PM
> *just a reminder about the car wash on sunday at burger king on edgebrook and also about buying raffle tickets for a 32" tv.....each ticket is $2 or 3 tix for $5...
> [snapback]2840428[/snapback]​*


Here is the tv


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

who can paint cars and do pinstriping here?????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 11 2005, 06:27 PM
> *who can paint cars and do pinstriping here?????
> [snapback]2840597[/snapback]​*


talk 2 los64 about paint,  don't know about pinstriping


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 11 2005, 02:14 PM
> *No favorites, sweetie  :biggrin: ... like I said ... I got much love for everyone that's doin' their thang ...
> [snapback]2839460[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2005, 08:37 AM
> *anyone going to the picnic in dallas on the 27th?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=2838063&
> ...


HOUSTONE has it own Easter picnic gatherings Monument Park,RoseLand Park,Bear Creek Park, MacGreogor Park.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HOUSTON WE HAVE LIFT OFF


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 11 2005, 08:27 PM
> *who can paint cars and do pinstriping here?????
> [snapback]2840597[/snapback]​*


los64 and i are painting

Marcustoms


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 11 2005, 09:57 PM
> *HOUSTONE has it own Easter picnic gatherings  Monument Park,RoseLand Park,Bear Creek Park, MacGreogor Park.
> [snapback]2841086[/snapback]​*


orale.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Mar 12 2005, 04:43 AM
> *los64 and i are painting
> 
> Marcustoms
> [snapback]2841861[/snapback]​*


they do badass work... :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2005, 09:54 PM
> *HOUSTON WE HAVE LIFT OFF
> [snapback]2841258[/snapback]​*


DAMM!!!that is a badass set up homie!!, it should be the set up of the month, and good candidate 4 set up of the year, ofcourse in the spokesandjuice mag   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Hey lonestar the set up came out looking really good


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2005, 10:55 PM
> *yep
> [snapback]2841264[/snapback]​*


Nice!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Sup Houston! It's a beautiful day ... too bad I'm working today ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2005, 12:23 PM
> *Sup Houston!  It's a beautiful day ... too bad I'm working today ...
> [snapback]2842488[/snapback]​*


Yesterday was also beautiful......... Took the LeCabriolet out and got rear ended :angry:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Yesterday was also beautiful......... Took the LeCabriolet out and got rear ended :angry:
> [snapback]2842500[/snapback]​*


damn was it bad


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2005, 11:29 AM
> *Yesterday was also beautiful......... Took the LeCabriolet out and got rear ended :angry:
> [snapback]2842500[/snapback]​*


Oh no! What's the damage?!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 12 2005, 12:34 PM
> *damn was it bad
> [snapback]2842507[/snapback]​*


Im gonna order a new bumper kit on monday.......... It wasnt too bad. I'll be at the park on sunday


----------



## CHISME (Mar 12, 2005)

Quit Bitchin Fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you can't show don't go...............If you can only bounce don't try to hop...............................If you don't have balls don't play the game..........................


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2005, 12:23 PM
> *Sup Houston!  It's a beautiful day ... too bad I'm working today ...
> [snapback]2842488[/snapback]​*


same here, but i'm outta here in 20 minutes...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 12 2005, 11:37 AM
> *same here, but i'm outta here in 20 minutes...
> [snapback]2842519[/snapback]​*


lol .... me too ... :thumbsup: don't you work at a law firm, too? :dunno:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2005, 12:36 PM
> *Im gonna order a new bumper kit on monday.......... It wasnt too bad. I'll be at the park on sunday
> [snapback]2842517[/snapback]​*


you should get an attorney.....get their insurance to pay that shit


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2005, 12:38 PM
> *lol .... me too ...  :thumbsup:  don't you work at a law firm, too? :dunno:
> [snapback]2842522[/snapback]​*


no, but my homeboy does, that's where i get my sweet hookups....


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

damn, mybad, i promised i wasn't gonna reply to negative comments, now i gotta delete what i typed.........oh well, i might as well welcome our new guest.....
*
WELCOME TO OUR THREAD CHISMOSA!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2005, 11:38 AM
> *lol .... me too ...  :thumbsup:  don't you work at a law firm, too? :dunno:
> [snapback]2842522[/snapback]​*


que onda vieja? what's the ups on tonight? tell steve to throw a get together. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2005, 11:47 AM
> *que onda vieja?  what's the ups on tonight?  tell steve to throw a get together.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2842545[/snapback]​*


for real ... I need a drink .. it's been a while ...  hit me up on the celly ... I gotta give you my Dallas cell number, too .... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2005, 11:52 AM
> *for real ... I need a drink .. it's been a while ...    hit me up on the celly ... I gotta give you my Dallas cell number, too ....  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2842562[/snapback]​*


http://www.oralepues.com/tetonica/forums/


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 12 2005, 11:41 AM
> *no, but my homeboy does, that's where i get my sweet hookups....
> [snapback]2842529[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2005, 11:53 AM
> *http://www.oralepues.com/tetonica/forums/
> [snapback]2842564[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2005, 12:52 PM
> *for real ... I need a drink .. it's been a while ...    hit me up on the celly ... I gotta give you my Dallas cell number, too ....  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2842562[/snapback]​*


give latin a shirly temple on the rocks.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 12 2005, 11:54 AM
> *give latin a shirly temple on the rocks.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2842572[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 12 2005, 11:54 AM
> *give latin a shirly temple on the rocks.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2842572[/snapback]​*


orale, i'll get you a long island sausage on the rocks :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2005, 12:57 PM
> *orale, i'll get you a long island sausage on the rocks  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2842578[/snapback]​*


nah, i'll pass..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Latin, scoop me up tonight, fool ...  I'll bring the shirly temple's .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

So what' going on in H*town tonight anyway ?? :dunno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2005, 10:36 AM
> *Im gonna order a new bumper kit on monday.......... It wasnt too bad. I'll be at the park on sunday
> [snapback]2842517[/snapback]​*


well thats good glad it wasnt bad


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=164218

:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2005, 11:08 AM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=164218
> 
> :uh:
> [snapback]2842612[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 12 2005, 10:42 AM
> *damn, mybad, i promised i wasn't gonna reply to negative comments, now i gotta delete what i typed.........oh well, i might as well welcome our new guest.....
> 
> WELCOME TO OUR THREAD CHISMOSA!
> [snapback]2842535[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: el new pinche CHISMOSA :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ima be at the park this sunday in the improved 64. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THATS A BAD ASS CONVERTIBLE. NOW I FEEL LIKE CUTTING THE TOP OFF THE LAC. LOL


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

wait. i like this pic better :0


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn...........clean ass lac homie!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0 House of Hardlines


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHISME_@Mar 12 2005, 12:37 PM
> *Quit Bitchin Fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you can't show don't go...............If you can only bounce don't try to hop...............................If you don't have balls don't play the game..........................
> [snapback]2842518[/snapback]​*


WHY U WANNA SAY NEGATIVE THINGS ABOUT HOUSTON LOLOS. WERE TRYEN TO UNITE, IS GONNA TAKE A WHILE, IS NOT EASY. BUT THEIR IS ALWAYS SOMEONE MAKING NEGATIVE COMMENTS. WE GOT RID OF TEXAS JUSTICE. WE WERE DOING GOOD THEN HERE COMES YOU, ANOTHER GHOST. I DONT CARE WHO YOU ARE OR WHO YOU WITH, JUST KEEP THE NEGATIVE COMMENTS TO YOURSELF.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL PROVOK


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

All this negative comments about lowriders makes me want to sell the Lac and fix up my Acura. Chino style.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 12 2005, 07:59 PM
> *All this negative comments about lowriders makes me want to sell the Lac and fix up my Acura. Chino style.
> [snapback]2843528[/snapback]​*


true riders don't give up. especially to an Acura :ugh: :biggrin: don't let them people get you down


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Shit. I won't sell the Lac if It was the only lolo in Houston and everyone talked shit ablout it. Dat's my point. Just keep fixing up the ride and don't worry what people say. And don't talk shit about anyone else.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dont think its the cars that are being talked about its their chauffers.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

orale cabrones....check out my new daily driver....i'm picking this bitch up at the end of the month.......


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2005, 08:54 PM
> *WHY U WANNA SAY NEGATIVE THINGS ABOUT HOUSTON LOLOS. WERE TRYEN TO UNITE, IS GONNA TAKE A WHILE, IS NOT EASY. BUT THEIR IS ALWAYS SOMEONE MAKING NEGATIVE COMMENTS. WE GOT RID OF TEXAS JUSTICE. WE WERE DOING GOOD THEN HERE COMES YOU, ANOTHER GHOST. I DONT CARE WHO YOU ARE OR WHO YOU WITH, JUST KEEP THE NEGATIVE COMMENTS TO YOURSELF.
> [snapback]2843517[/snapback]​*


ain't no thing homie, it's just shit talkers trying to stir up trouble.....shake it off.....i did, it's hard but fuck it homie, it's only the internet.....these mamilas are just outsiders looking in....they don't know what's going on in houston.......they only know what they read on our thread.......and as long as we contribute to their negative comments, we'll always be seen as haters.......from the vatos that i've met so far i can honestly say they are down for whatever......they know i'm down for whatever......so fuck it......unidos pero no confundidos......


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

just another reminder for tomorrow, Houston Stylez is having a car wash at the Burger King off of edgebrook and 45.. will start at 10am. hope to see some of the rides come out....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2005, 07:39 PM
> *ima be at the park this sunday in the improved 64.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2843497[/snapback]​*


Gaww Damn thats one bad muther fu$&@r .Much props go to you homie.I like your setup.Cant wait to see it up close and personal.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

what yall boys doin on here so late?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 13 2005, 03:48 AM
> *what yall boys doin on here so late?
> [snapback]2844408[/snapback]​*


not much just getting back from hush,,,,,,....that place is nice.. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

went to the park today, and had a good time. Also wanna thank the peeps from DESERT DREAMS(real cool people)...thanks for the beer :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Desert Dreams are cool people and i just wanted to thank everyone who made it to our car wash today thanks for the support we had a good turnout


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I would like to thank everyone who came out and supported our car wash today and also thank all the people who baught raffle tickets. For those that didn't buy any raffle tickets today its not too late tickets will be sold up to april 3rd, the day of the drawing.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 13 2005, 06:34 PM
> *I would like to thank everyone who came out and supported our car wash today and also thank all the people who baught raffle tickets. For those that didn't buy any raffle tickets today its not too late tickets will be sold up to april 3rd, the day of the drawing.
> [snapback]2846596[/snapback]​*


dats gangsta


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2005, 07:10 PM
> *dats gangsta
> [snapback]2846710[/snapback]​*


no no no no its snapple


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

park was tight today,   it's just so badass 2 see everybody getting along and talking 2 each other about their rides,it just make's me proud 2 have a lolo,   hopefully the park stays haterproof


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2005, 07:23 PM
> *park was tight today,     it's just so badass 2 see everybody getting along and talking 2 each other about their rides,it just make's me proud 2 have a lolo,    hopefully the park stays haterproof
> [snapback]2846769[/snapback]​*


thats true. i saw the laws , but they kept on rolling and didnt even trip :0


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2005, 09:23 PM
> *park was tight today,     it's just so badass 2 see everybody getting along and talking 2 each other about their rides,it just make's me proud 2 have a lolo,    hopefully the park stays haterproof
> [snapback]2846769[/snapback]​*


Hey boiler this is just a reminder, make sure you use spell check when you reply on lay it low.
THANK YOU! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2005, 07:32 PM
> *thats true. i saw the laws , but they kept on rolling and didnt even trip  :0
> [snapback]2846788[/snapback]​*


well i was talking about diferent type of haters :biggrin: but anyway , the park was tight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 13 2005, 07:41 PM
> *Hey boiler this is just a reminder, make sure you use spell check when you reply on lay it low.
> THANK YOU! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2846812[/snapback]​*


sorry man , im just trying my best , u know i'm still learning ,i got my ingles sin barreras going on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey boiler we went to your house to do a house call with our burbans. But you were probably hidding our probably choking the chicken
MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2005, 07:51 PM
> *sorry man , im just trying my best , u know i'm still learning ,i got my ingles sin barreras going on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2846847[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trucker1084 (Feb 18, 2005)

sup ***** ASS TONY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trucker1084_@Mar 13 2005, 10:43 PM
> *sup ***** ASS TONY
> [snapback]2846997[/snapback]​*


pinche trucker!!!you looked funny ass hell in that lil ass car you were rollin on today....... :biggrin: u should work en un CIRCO....
:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2005, 09:23 PM
> *park was tight today,     it's just so badass 2 see everybody getting along and talking 2 each other about their rides,it just make's me proud 2 have a lolo,    hopefully the park stays haterproof
> [snapback]2846769[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: NO HATTERS.....DAMM I MISS MY CADDY ALREADY!!!  OH WELL I'LL JUST HAVE TO FIND ME ANOTHER ONE....... :tears:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Today was just the beginning of the *Unity* that will come out of Htown in the future! Lot of clubs went out to support our fellow brothers from Houston Stylez at there carwash and bought raffle tickets from them too.Was up to all solo riders,SpokesandJuice.com,Houston Stlyez,Firme,Desert Dreams,Hypnotized,Bonified,Bad Influance,Houston Socitey,Latin Kustoms,HT TEAM, MarCustoms(u a kool dude) and if i forgot anyone that came out today...sorry....*Long Live MacGregor Park!!!!*

*Lord Goofy *


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

orale houston, check it out, i'm still the new guy here and to make matters worse, i haven't owned a lowrider in a long fucken time.....but i still got love for the game and i still got love for the camaradas that i've met...i'll have my SS soon, and i'll have my project 55 rollin by the end of summer si dios quiere.....you guys have showed me nothing but love, and that's all i can ask for.....and it hurts me to see some fucken mamilas come around and try to rain on our parade......this new mamilas chisme is representing some car club from san antonio.....it's obvious he's been checking us out and probably been to a few of our shows here in houston.....whatever their intentions are, it doesn't matter cuz they went about it the wrong fucken way.....so fuck'em, don't contribute to that bullshit thread anymore.....he's calling us whinners and that's all we are doing on that thread....just whinning...fuck that.......when the cabrones from dallas show up next month, let's show them what we're about......roll out the red carpet for them....they're showing us love and breaking barriers that have never been crossed......

all that bullshit about joining the ula is just bullshit....we've already talked about it and nobody wanted to be a part of it......most of you guys were in the ula from back in the day and you said you didn't like it....so fuck that......remember the alliance we all wanted to form.....the informal club.......that's what "whatever happened to richmond ave" is to me...cuz if it weren't for this thread, none of this shit would be happening right now......

these are just my opinions and none of you have to agree with me....i'm just hurt that these pendejos think they can clown on us and we keep contributing to it.....just keep it real and keep your heads up.... uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 13 2005, 09:50 PM
> *orale houston, check it out, i'm still the new guy here and to make matters worse, i haven't owned a lowrider in a long fucken time.....but i still got love for the game and i still got love for the camaradas that i've met...i'll have my SS soon, and i'll have my project 55 rollin by the end of summer si dios quiere.....you guys have showed me nothing but love, and that's all i can ask for.....and it hurts me to see some fucken mamilas come around and try to rain on our parade......this new mamilas chisme is representing some car club from san antonio.....it's obvious he's been checking us out and probably been to a few of our shows here in houston.....whatever their intentions are, it doesn't matter cuz they went about it the wrong fucken way.....so fuck'em, don't contribute to that bullshit thread anymore.....he's calling us whinners and that's all we are doing on that thread....just whinning...fuck that.......when the cabrones from dallas show up next month, let's show them what we're about......roll out the red carpet for them....they're showing us love and breaking barriers that have never been crossed......
> 
> all that bullshit about joining the ula is just bullshit....we've already talked about it and nobody wanted to be a part of it......most of you guys were in the ula from back in the day and you said you didn't like it....so fuck that......remember the alliance we all wanted to form.....the informal club.......that's what "whatever happened to richmond ave" is to me...cuz if it weren't for this thread, none of this shit would be happening right now......
> ...


now thats some real shit.. i feel you on that :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 13 2005, 06:03 PM
> *went to the park today, and had a good time.  Also wanna thank the peeps from DESERT DREAMS(real cool people)...thanks for the beer :biggrin:
> [snapback]2846462[/snapback]​*


thankx desert dreams.. hot dogs were goodddddddd...... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IT WAS A NICE DAY AT THE PARK, TIGHT WEATHER, TIGHT PEEPS, TIGHT RIDES. THATS WHAT HOUSTON IS ALL ABOUT. THERES MORE TO COME IN THE FUTURE. I SAW MANY CONVERTIBLES TODAY, I WISH I HAD ONE. I GOTTA GIVE CREDIT TO LONE STAR AND LIV4LACS, THATS 2 OF THE BADDEST CONVERTIBLES I'VE SEEN HERE IN TEXAS. IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, IT SHOULD ONLY GET BETER.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WANNA THANK JOHN (FIRMELOWS) FOR STARTING THE "WHATEVER HAPPEN TO RICHMOND AVE" TOPIC. IF IT WASN'T FOR HIM, WE WOULDNT BE ON HERE.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Damn ... I missed the park yesterday ... went to the Rodeo instead ... but I'll be out there soon with my ride ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2005, 01:31 AM
> *I WANNA THANK JOHN (FIRMELOWS) FOR STARTING THE "WHATEVER HAPPEN TO RICHMOND AVE" TOPIC. IF IT WASN'T FOR HIM, WE WOULDNT BE ON HERE.
> [snapback]2847685[/snapback]​*



thats right, props bro :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 10:54 AM
> *Damn ... I missed the park yesterday ... went to the Rodeo instead ... but I'll be out there soon with my ride ...
> [snapback]2848418[/snapback]​*


what kinda ride are you getting?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2005, 02:31 AM
> *I WANNA THANK JOHN (FIRMELOWS) FOR STARTING THE "WHATEVER HAPPEN TO RICHMOND AVE" TOPIC. IF IT WASN'T FOR HIM, WE WOULDNT BE ON HERE.
> [snapback]2847685[/snapback]​*


uffin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Did anyone go to the car show yesterday if so how was it?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 14 2005, 10:29 AM
> *what kinda ride are you getting?
> [snapback]2848533[/snapback]​*


it's a '93 Cadillac Fleetwood


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 11:37 AM
> *it's a '93 Cadillac Fleetwood
> [snapback]2848558[/snapback]​*


damn, you ain't fucken around, are ya.....what kinda plans do you have for it??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 14 2005, 10:47 AM
> *damn, you ain't fucken around, are ya.....what kinda plans do you have for it??
> [snapback]2848589[/snapback]​*


lol ... nope ... this is some serious bidness ... hahaha! It just came back from being painted ... they should be starting on the interior this week ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 10:57 AM
> *lol ... nope ... this is some serious bidness ... hahaha!  It just came back from being painted ... they should be starting on the interior this week ....
> [snapback]2848619[/snapback]​*


i saw the airbags going into it this past saturday. those mugs were inflated. :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 11:57 AM
> *lol ... nope ... this is some serious bidness ... hahaha!  It just came back from being painted ... they should be starting on the interior this week ....
> [snapback]2848619[/snapback]​*


that's tight.....are you gonna be cruizin in a pink caddy?......keep me posted


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2005, 10:58 AM
> *i saw the airbags going into it this past saturday.  those mugs were inflated.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2848624[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 14 2005, 10:59 AM
> *that's tight.....are you gonna be cruizin in a pink caddy?......keep me posted
> [snapback]2848630[/snapback]​*


it's not pink ... I can't wait to take it to the park ...

<----------- a little taste of one of my murals ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 10:59 AM
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2848632[/snapback]​*


nice R.O. jacket  tight.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2005, 11:00 AM
> *nice R.O. jacket    tight.
> [snapback]2848634[/snapback]​*


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2005, 11:58 AM
> *i saw the airbags going into it this past saturday.  those mugs were inflated.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2848624[/snapback]​*


oohhh, i get it... :cheesy: ......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 14 2005, 11:07 AM
> *oohhh, i get it... :cheesy: ......
> [snapback]2848661[/snapback]​*


 :happysad:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 12:00 PM
> *it's not pink ... I can't wait to take it to the park ...
> 
> <----------- a little taste of one of my murals ....
> [snapback]2848633[/snapback]​*


nice nalgas......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 14 2005, 11:07 AM
> *nice nalgas......
> [snapback]2848663[/snapback]​*


lol ... thanks ... the pic didn't come out that good, though ... my digital camera didn't pick up the pic that well with the sun beating down on all that candy and flake ... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 12:12 PM
> *lol ... thanks ... the pic didn't come out that good, though ... my digital camera didn't pick up the pic that well with the sun beating down on all that candy and flake  ...  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2848682[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

Did anyone take any pics while yall were at the park? Show the world that yall are back putting it down.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2005, 02:24 AM
> *IT WAS A NICE DAY AT THE PARK, TIGHT WEATHER, TIGHT PEEPS, TIGHT RIDES. THATS WHAT HOUSTON IS ALL ABOUT. THERES MORE TO COME IN THE FUTURE. I SAW MANY CONVERTIBLES TODAY, I WISH I HAD ONE. I GOTTA GIVE CREDIT TO LONE STAR AND LIV4LACS, THATS 2 OF THE BADDEST CONVERTIBLES I'VE SEEN HERE IN TEXAS. IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, IT SHOULD ONLY GET BETER.
> [snapback]2847661[/snapback]​*


Thanks Homie but you know your "SICK LIFE" Isnt exactly a beater.............. :biggrin: Your holdin it down for H-Town too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 11:37 AM
> *it's a '93 Cadillac Fleetwood
> [snapback]2848558[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 14 2005, 02:44 PM
> *Thanks Homie but you know your "SICK LIFE" Isnt exactly a beater.............. :biggrin: Your holdin it down for H-Town too
> [snapback]2849332[/snapback]​*


We'll just see about that!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 04:43 PM
> *We'll just see about that!!  :0    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2849579[/snapback]​*


i just bought a 94 big body too  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 14 2005, 03:45 PM
> *i just bought a 94 big body too   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2849588[/snapback]​*


sweeeeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Whats up Everyone!


The Park was nice this weekend. I am looking for someone to make tshirts. So if anyone knows anybody. PM me. What i want is the new marcustoms sticker on the back of black T's
Thanks in advance. 

Mark

Marcustoms,Inc.
www.marcustoms.com


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2005, 07:23 PM
> *park was tight today,     it's just so badass 2 see everybody getting along and talking 2 each other about their rides,it just make's me proud 2 have a lolo,    hopefully the park stays haterproof
> [snapback]2846769[/snapback]​*


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Glad to see Houston putting out nice rides.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Say LONE STAR. do u still got tha impala rear end for sale? if u do let me know ASAP. THANX DAWG.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2005, 04:43 PM
> *We'll just see about that!!  :0    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2849579[/snapback]​*


ITS ALL GOOD, I WON'T MIND LOSING, BUT I WILL HATE TO LOSE TO A GIRL. LOL
I WANNA DO SOME MORE STUFF TO MINE, BUT I DONT KNOW IF I WANNA KEEP IT. IF I DECIDE TO KEEP IT, ALL I GOT TO SAY IS GOODLUCK.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2005, 06:23 PM
> *ITS ALL GOOD, I WON'T MIND LOSING, BUT I WILL HATE TO LOSE TO A GIRL. LOL
> I WANNA DO SOME MORE STUFF TO MINE, BUT I DONT KNOW IF I WANNA KEEP IT. IF I DECIDE TO KEEP IT, ALL I GOT TO SAY IS GOODLUCK.
> [snapback]2850282[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2005, 04:56 PM
> *Say LONE STAR. do u still got tha impala rear end for sale? if u do let me know ASAP. THANX DAWG.
> [snapback]2850168[/snapback]​*


yea i still got it, its a tank too.....send me a pm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2005, 12:24 AM
> *IT WAS A NICE DAY AT THE PARK, TIGHT WEATHER, TIGHT PEEPS, TIGHT RIDES. THATS WHAT HOUSTON IS ALL ABOUT. THERES MORE TO COME IN THE FUTURE. I SAW MANY CONVERTIBLES TODAY, I WISH I HAD ONE. I GOTTA GIVE CREDIT TO LONE STAR AND LIV4LACS, THATS 2 OF THE BADDEST CONVERTIBLES I'VE SEEN HERE IN TEXAS. IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, IT SHOULD ONLY GET BETER.
> [snapback]2847661[/snapback]​*


appreciate that homie but i got a loong way to go!...you lac has been clean.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 14 2005, 04:15 PM
> *
> [snapback]2849994[/snapback]​*


\
where were you!


----------



## trucker1084 (Feb 18, 2005)

dont hate tony u looked funny driving the brown car it looked like u were in the back seat driving :roflmao: :twak: :guns: :rofl:


----------



## trucker1084 (Feb 18, 2005)

plus i got my truck back :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wheres everyone???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 14 2005, 08:52 PM
> *wheres everyone???
> [snapback]2851290[/snapback]​*


checking that maniacos vs majestics topic :biggrin: that shit is like my doses


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2005, 06:20 PM
> *\
> where were you!
> [snapback]2850561[/snapback]​*


Nice set up. Who did your hard lines? I need to get mine done.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Zar!!!!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 15 2005, 12:33 AM
> *Zar!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2851781[/snapback]​*


WHATS THE DEAL GOOFY, READY FOR TOMORROW, I HOPE U GOT UR VOICE BACK.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2005, 10:35 PM
> *WHATS THE DEAL GOOFY, READY FOR TOMORROW, I HOPE U GOT UR VOICE BACK.
> [snapback]2851790[/snapback]​*


Still sound like a robot :angry: ...hope these damn Halls and cough syrup work!
Yeah Im ready for tomorrow...hope everyone shows up. Its all for *Houston* ..what im trying to do.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 15 2005, 12:37 AM
> *Still sound like a robot :angry: ...hope these damn Halls and cough syrup work!
> Yeah Im ready for tomorrow...hope everyone shows up. Its all for Houston ..what im trying to do.
> [snapback]2851801[/snapback]​*


U SOUND LIKE THEM GUYS ON THAT MOVIE "SCREAM"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2005, 10:41 PM
> *U SOUND LIKE THEM GUYS ON THAT MOVIE "SCREAM"
> [snapback]2851834[/snapback]​*


lol...come on dog...i sound more like Darth Vader... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 14 2005, 11:20 PM
> *Nice set up. Who did your hard lines? I  need to get mine done.
> [snapback]2851717[/snapback]​*


check page 203, post 4049


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT TOMORROW. ANY CLUB IS WELCOME TO CHECK IT OUT, OR SOLO RIDERS.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

make it to what??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 15 2005, 12:53 AM
> *make it to what??
> [snapback]2851912[/snapback]​*


HEY GOOFY EXPLAIN TO THE PEOPLE WHATS GOING ON TOMORROW, IN CASE THEY DON'T KNOW.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 14 2005, 10:48 PM
> *check page 203, post 4049
> [snapback]2851879[/snapback]​*


Hook it up texasgold


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 15 2005, 12:00 AM
> *HEY GOOFY EXPLAIN TO THE PEOPLE WHATS GOING ON TOMORROW, IN CASE THEY DON'T KNOW.
> [snapback]2851956[/snapback]​*


  what's going on tomorrow? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2005, 10:50 PM
> *I HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT TOMORROW. ANY CLUB IS WELCOME TO CHECK IT OUT, OR SOLO RIDERS.
> [snapback]2851895[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im gonna try and post some pics of last Sunday.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2005, 06:23 PM
> *ITS ALL GOOD, I WON'T MIND LOSING, BUT I WILL HATE TO LOSE TO A GIRL. LOL
> I WANNA DO SOME MORE STUFF TO MINE, BUT I DONT KNOW IF I WANNA KEEP IT. IF I DECIDE TO KEEP IT, ALL I GOT TO SAY IS GOODLUCK.
> [snapback]2850282[/snapback]​*


  challenge accepted ...  :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i dig the color combo on homies wheels (the white LTD)

[attachmentid=126424]




i REALLY need to work on my car :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

!!!!!! :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats goin down LEGIONS? :wave:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

nothin much jus catching up on this topic


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 15 2005, 11:58 AM
> *nothin much jus catching up on this topic
> [snapback]2853676[/snapback]​*


Thats cool just suprised to see u boys on here . Keep it SNAPPLE. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2005, 10:11 AM
> *!!!!!! :scrutinize:  :around:
> [snapback]2853446[/snapback]​*


hey tony , are u ok maain? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2005, 01:10 PM
> *hey tony , are u ok maain? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2853711[/snapback]​*


Hes having withdraws from his cadillac. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Nov 1 2004, 04:59 PM
> *mac gregor is houston best bet!!!!
> [snapback]2349660[/snapback]​*


u know, i also want to thank JUAN 4 bringing the idea of macgregor park,  it's kicking


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 15 2005, 11:15 AM
> *Hes having withdraws from his cadillac. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2853725[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Dec 27 2004, 09:20 PM
> *I went Sunday too. No one really out, couple of crazy toyz cars and my Regal. OK NOW!! TELL EVERYONE.. IT'S OFFICIALLY.. THIS SUNDAY AT 2 P.M. AT MC.GREGER PARK. ITS COMPLETELY LEGAL TO CRUISE AND HANG OUT THERE.. TO ALL YOU FUCKERS WITH MUSTANGS AND RICERS, KEEP YO SHIT AT HOME, DONT FUCK IT UP BY SPINNIN YO FUCKIN TIRES, WE DONT WANT TO SEE THAT SHIT, JUST TAKE THA LOWLOW AND PULL OUT THAT HOP STICK... AND YES, I BAGGED MY REGAL  :uh:
> [snapback]2547974[/snapback]​*


oh, and also thanks john 4 setting up that day   and yes he got switches now :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

Isnt switches4life supposed to be working??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 15 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Isnt switches4life supposed to be working??
> [snapback]2853757[/snapback]​*


 :0 if he wants to be "married4life" he needs to get back to work.............. :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 15 2005, 11:24 AM
> *Isnt switches4life supposed to be working??
> [snapback]2853757[/snapback]​*


im on my break , but about u ? pinky


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 15 2005, 11:26 AM
> *:0 if he wants to be "married4life" he needs to get back to work.............. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2853764[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

NOTHING MUCH WORKING LIKE REAL PEOPLE DO ! :wave:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Don't forget raffle tickets are still availble.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2005, 01:10 PM
> *hey tony , are u ok maain? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2853711[/snapback]​*


YEA IM OK JUST THINKIN ABOUT WHAT U'LL BE DOING IN DALLAS....2 VS 1 !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 15 2005, 01:26 PM
> *:0 if he wants to be "married4life" he needs to get back to work.............. :cheesy:
> [snapback]2853764[/snapback]​*


DAMM I BET HE'S GONNA STOP WORKIN THEN!!!! :uh:TO STAY SINGLE :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

So who from Houston is going to the show in Dallas this weekend?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

DAMN H-TOWN TEAM YOU HAVE NO LIFE !!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2005, 11:16 AM
> *u know, i also want to  thank JUAN 4 bringing the idea of macgregor park,   it's kicking
> [snapback]2853729[/snapback]​*


told yall it would work!!!!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

speaking of which, how long has the park meet been going on for now??


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

My brother moved to Houston a couple months ago and said he didn't think Houston had a scene like Dallas. So I will have to mention the park action to him.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Mar 15 2005, 06:49 PM
> *My brother moved to Houston a couple months ago and said he didn't think Houston had a scene like Dallas.  So I will have to mention the park action to him.
> [snapback]2855585[/snapback]​*


B.O.B = BallerOnaBudget


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 15 2005, 01:56 PM
> *So who from Houston is going to the show in Dallas this weekend?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2005, 08:43 AM
> *
> [snapback]2857777[/snapback]​*


Make sure you bring a jacket! It's cold!!! :biggrin: What day are you heading out there?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

GOOD MORNING SWITCHES4LIFE!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2005, 10:30 AM
> *GOOD MORNING SWITCHES4LIFE!!
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2857901[/snapback]​*


How sweeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey thats my old friend!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2005, 11:02 AM
> *hey thats my old friend!
> [snapback]2858568[/snapback]​*


hey im not that old? im only 27;and will lowride till im 80 :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

OH SHUT UP :machinegun: 
IM NOT OLD EITHER!
HEY CHECK OUT MY PROFILE!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2005, 08:26 AM
> *Make sure you bring a jacket!  It's cold!!!  :biggrin:  What day are you heading out there?
> [snapback]2857888[/snapback]​*


i got the perfect weekend,  i will take off sat afternoon 2 dallas, then watch the fight overthere at night, have me a couple of drinks and finally go 2 the carshow on sunday then come back on monday back 2 work on tuesday


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2005, 11:12 AM
> *OH SHUT UP  :machinegun:
> IM NOT OLD EITHER!
> HEY CHECK OUT MY PROFILE!
> [snapback]2858635[/snapback]​*


feels good 2 be young and pink uh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 11:00 AM
> *How sweeeeeet :biggrin:
> [snapback]2858560[/snapback]​*


it is !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2005, 12:14 PM
> *i got the perfect weekend,  i will take off sat afternoon 2 dallas, then watch the fight overthere at night, have me a couple of drinks and finally go 2 the carshow on sunday then come back on monday back 2 work on tuesday
> [snapback]2858648[/snapback]​*


sounds good, homie ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

crazy ass weather, it's cold here too!! :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2005, 12:24 PM
> *crazy ass weather, it's cold here too!! :uh:
> [snapback]2858706[/snapback]​*


I know ... it's fkd up ... nothing a couple of shots of Patron can't fix, though ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2005, 01:20 PM
> *it is !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2858691[/snapback]​*


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2005, 12:27 PM
> *I know ... it's fkd up ... nothing a couple of shots of Patron can't fix, though ... lol  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2858718[/snapback]​*




damn your RIGHT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2005, 12:17 PM
> *feels good 2 be young and pink uh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2858672[/snapback]​*



yeah young and pink


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

All this talk about being young is depressing me. Im a year ahead of you Boiler….. Damn Scorpio’s. :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 01:44 PM
> *All this talk about being young is depressing me. Im a year ahead of you Boiler….. Damn Scorpio’s. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859118[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: 





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 12:44 PM
> *All this talk about being young is depressing me. Im a year ahead of you Boiler….. Damn Scorpio’s. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859118[/snapback]​*


old fart :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 16 2005, 03:09 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> old fart :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859177[/snapback]​*


I know right............ Damn young ppl


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dang...how old is that?! i am gonna be 29!! Dayum whipper snappers


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2005, 03:18 PM
> *Dang...how old is that?!  i am gonna be 29!!  Dayum whipper snappers
> [snapback]2859224[/snapback]​*


I’m a bicentennial baby. 1976 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 02:21 PM
> *I’m a bicentennial baby.      1976 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859240[/snapback]​*


damn you are old! i was in kindergarten that year.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2005, 03:56 PM
> *damn you are old!  i was in kindergarten that year.
> [snapback]2859388[/snapback]​*


Now I dont feel so bad......... :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 02:21 PM
> *I’m a bicentennial baby.      1976 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2859240[/snapback]​*


I am from 1976 as well.....8-25

Year of the Dragon


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2005, 04:13 PM
> *I am from 1976 as well.....8-25
> 
> Year of the Dragon
> [snapback]2859444[/snapback]​*


 :0 10-25


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Now I dont feel so bad......... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2859441[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 03:14 PM
> *:0 10-25
> [snapback]2859455[/snapback]​*


 I have a friend , a year older than me, whose B-day is on Halloween muah ahhahaha.
Most people here are early 20s though, right?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2005, 03:26 PM
> *I have a friend , a year older than me, whose B-day is on Halloween  muah ahhahaha.
> Most people here are early 20s though, right?
> [snapback]2859502[/snapback]​*



YEP, 

PINK PANTHER HERE IS 21!! :worship:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 03:14 PM
> *:0 10-25
> [snapback]2859455[/snapback]​*



The Year of the Dragon

hence, all my Dragon tattoos :biggrin: 

January 1, 1976


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

27 here.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 16 2005, 05:25 PM
> *27 here.
> [snapback]2860353[/snapback]​*



about to be 28 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill be 25 the weekend of dallas lrm...insurance will finally drop :biggrin:


----------



## bonafide1979 (Jan 19, 2005)

Where you at Pink Panther???? :buttkick:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Not that much actvity 2day?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hi david.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup everyone?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

was happenin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

just chilling have a mediation hearing tommorrow from when this drunk driver hit me about 3 yrs ago


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ohhhhh man, mediation takes forever.

i work in the legal field. we do it all the time.

what kinda settlement you lookin at?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

???? how long usually?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2005, 09:25 PM
> *???? how long usually?
> [snapback]2860936[/snapback]​*



have you been to one before? if not, expect to sit for a few hours while they "mediate" back and forth lookin for a good settlement for both parties.

some cases mediate several times before they reach an agreement. it is better than actually suing someone though. less hassle.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 09:25 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




sup B, havnt talked to you in awhile :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2005, 10:23 PM
> *just chilling have a mediation hearing tommorrow from when this drunk driver hit me about 3 yrs ago
> [snapback]2860927[/snapback]​*


I HOPE U GET PAID. IF U DO, LET ME BORROW SOME MONEY. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah my attorney told me it would tyake a while


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2005, 09:28 PM
> *I HOPE U GET PAID. IF U DO, LET ME BORROW SOME MONEY. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2860955[/snapback]​*


i should be asking you


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, that shit can suck. good luck with it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2005, 09:32 PM
> *yea, that shit can suck.  good luck with it.
> [snapback]2860970[/snapback]​*


appreciate it man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2005, 10:27 PM
> *sup B, havnt talked to you in awhile :biggrin:
> [snapback]2860952[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ALL, MY, FRIENDS, DRIVE A LOWRIDER   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wake up fools!! its only 9:45


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2005, 09:44 PM
> *wake up fools!! its only 9:45
> [snapback]2861016[/snapback]​*


not sleepy here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup fellaz


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Help, I need to make this car:
[attachmentid=127306]
Look like this car:
[attachmentid=127308]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 09:54 PM
> *sup fellaz
> [snapback]2861037[/snapback]​*



sup mister lifted rag :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2005, 09:02 PM
> *sup mister lifted rag :biggrin:
> [snapback]2861061[/snapback]​*


i saw the blue and white 63 sunday where u with that group??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

is that car in the bottom pic the same one from the picture on top? Like the same year and everything? Cool . looks like a big project. Hechale ganas y buena suerte


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 10:03 PM
> *i saw the blue and white 63 sunday where u with that group??
> [snapback]2861067[/snapback]​*



thats my homie, but i didnt go with them. i got there in my girls tahoe and was talkin to liv4lacs. i think i missed you though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whos rollin to dallas for the LRM show in may. prereg deadline is right around the corner..would be tight if everyone went up there in a line. all of houston, but that wont happen...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2005, 10:04 PM
> *is that car in the bottom pic the same one from the picture on top?  Like the same year and everything?  Cool . looks like a big project.  Hechale ganas y buena suerte
> [snapback]2861069[/snapback]​*



nah, the one on the top is my current project. and its a big one. the one on the bottom is a car i used to own back in the days. tryin to get the ugly one there :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 11:07 PM
> *so whos rollin to dallas for the LRM show in may. prereg deadline is right around the corner..would be tight if everyone went up there in a line. all of houston, but that wont happen...
> [snapback]2861080[/snapback]​*


I SHOULD BE THERE, SO WILL MY CLUB.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the tre dont look too bad...looks like it has about 1/4 inch of paint on it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so who is goin to dallas??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2005, 09:10 PM
> *I SHOULD BE THERE, SO WILL MY CLUB.
> [snapback]2861095[/snapback]​*



im there. its my birthday weekend, plus i finish school that week. gonna be a good weekend. hope i dont get a hotel in dry county again, like last year :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 10:10 PM
> *the tre dont look too bad...looks like it has about 1/4 inch of paint on it.
> [snapback]2861097[/snapback]​*



yea, its the original paint. what u see it what you get when i got this car. the car is pretty solid, though it dont look that way.



its no vert though :tears:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 10:12 PM
> *im there. its my birthday weekend, plus i finish school that week. gonna be a good weekend. hope i dont get a hotel in dry county again, like last year  :twak:
> [snapback]2861110[/snapback]​*


woo, woo, woo, woo there :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 16 2005, 09:14 PM
> *woo, woo, woo, woo there :biggrin:
> [snapback]2861130[/snapback]​*



ya, i forgot about that sorry ass!! im gettin the car buffed this saturday...stripe probably next week :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 10:17 PM
> *ya, i forgot about that sorry ass!! im gettin the car buffed this saturday...stripe probably next week  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2861138[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 16 2005, 09:17 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2861144[/snapback]​*


but im not counting on it...dude been sayin he gonna buff it since i got it painted


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 10:18 PM
> *but im not counting on it...dude been sayin he gonna buff it since i got it painted
> [snapback]2861149[/snapback]​*


shoulda took it to Sal :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 11:17 PM
> *ya, i forgot about that sorry ass!! im gettin the car buffed this saturday...stripe probably next week  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2861138[/snapback]​*


WHOS GONNA STRIPE IT?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2005, 09:21 PM
> *WHOS GONNA STRIPE IT?
> [snapback]2861166[/snapback]​*



im flying someone in from so cal....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 10:23 PM
> *im flying someone in from so cal....
> [snapback]2861170[/snapback]​*


what about nor. cal, you aint got no love


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 16 2005, 09:25 PM
> *what about nor.  cal, you aint got no love
> [snapback]2861178[/snapback]​*


i roll on 13s, X3 remember..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw but forreal, prolly nuclear designs like last time.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 10:23 PM
> *im flying someone in from so cal....
> [snapback]2861170[/snapback]​*




the LBC perhaps?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Htown!!! Zar wut it do??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 11:07 PM
> *so whos rollin to dallas for the LRM show in may. prereg deadline is right around the corner..would be tight if everyone went up there in a line. all of houston, but that wont happen...
> [snapback]2861080[/snapback]​*


Two rags in a line to D-town with power tops :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

h town diva???? a girl up in here!!! finally not a suasage fest anymore :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well im down to parade up to dallas. we should all meet somewhere and ride up there.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 09:07 PM
> *so whos rollin to dallas for the LRM show in may. prereg deadline is right around the corner..would be tight if everyone went up there in a line. all of houston, but that wont happen...
> [snapback]2861080[/snapback]​*


it will happen....i know for a fact *me,ham,firme,houstonstylez *will be leaving together..more to be added


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 11:33 PM
> *well im down to parade up to dallas. we should all meet somewhere and ride up there.
> [snapback]2861220[/snapback]​*


1960 and 45 was the spot last year at 6am


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 16 2005, 09:34 PM
> *1960 and 45 was the spot last year at 6am
> [snapback]2861228[/snapback]​*


damn 6am is kinda late to leave. im used to leaving around midnight. so i dont spend the whole day saturday waiting in line...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 09:38 PM
> *damn 6am is kinda late to leave. im used to leaving around midnight. so i dont spend the whole day saturday waiting in line...
> [snapback]2861251[/snapback]​*


yes sir.......get ther by 3-4 am....first in line... get in and get out!!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 16 2005, 11:28 PM
> *wuz up Htown!!! Zar wut it do??
> [snapback]2861196[/snapback]​*


CHILLEN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Zar what you think homie???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 11:38 PM
> *damn 6am is kinda late to leave. im used to leaving around midnight. so i dont spend the whole day saturday waiting in line...
> [snapback]2861251[/snapback]​*


I washed up the ride got there at 2pm..........lol waited in line 30 mins and got a great spot inside :cheesy:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 16 2005, 11:43 PM
> *Zar what you think homie???
> [snapback]2861275[/snapback]​*


WE ALWAYS LEAVE AROUND 1 OR 2, WE GET THERE EARLY, I HATE WAITING IN LINE. BUT WE CAN MAKE A TIME, SO EVERYONE CAN ROLL TOGETHER.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2005, 09:46 PM
> *WE ALWAYS LEAVE AROUND 1 OR 2, WE GET THERE EARLY, I HATE WAITING IN LINE. BUT WE CAN MAKE A TIME, SO EVERYONE CAN ROLL TOGETHER.
> [snapback]2861293[/snapback]​*


sounds good....around 12-2am the latest get in and get out.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DONT FORGET TO TAKE THE BREAD, HAM,CHEESE, FOR BREAKFAST. LOL


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll probably arrive at around 11:00 am Friday morning. I already booked the hotel so I should leave there for the show about 2 o'clock in the morning. Damn thats fucking early!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

we usually leave friday after noon stay the night and rool up early sat morn i dunno if anyone is down for that but leaving at 12 or 1 is cool to with us


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i think what evertime or day everyone leaves is great as long as we get there early around 4am to get in line as a whole (HTOWN)


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Hey kinda off subject but just wanted to apologize to everyone for leaving the meeting early on tue but had a family emergency and i didnt mean no disrespect...especially since i left while jose was talking.. my bad guys


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 16 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Hey kinda off subject but just wanted to apologize to everyone for leaving the meeting early on tue but had a family emergency  and i didnt mean no disrespect...especially since i left while jose was talking.. my bad guys
> [snapback]2861358[/snapback]​*


I'll be sure I give him the message. I doubt hes upset though.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2005, 09:07 PM
> *so whos rollin to dallas for the LRM show in may. prereg deadline is right around the corner..would be tight if everyone went up there in a line. all of houston, but that wont happen...
> [snapback]2861080[/snapback]​*


im a go.. if da bike is ready.. if not ill wait til houston


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey switches4life hit me up on your brake!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Could Houston ever get this crucial? Click here :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 17 2005, 12:30 PM
> *Could Houston ever get this crucial? Click here :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2863864[/snapback]​*



MAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN, stop dreamin :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 17 2005, 01:34 PM
> *MAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN, stop dreamin :biggrin:
> [snapback]2863878[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 17 2005, 12:30 PM
> *Could Houston ever get this crucial? Click here :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2863864[/snapback]​*


i would never wanna see houston like that.....except in the ring at a supershow.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY YOU !!

"SWITCHES 4 LIFE"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 17 2005, 01:37 PM
> *i would never wanna see houston like that.....except in the ring at a supershow.
> [snapback]2863889[/snapback]​*


You wouldnt want to see a TownCar doing tha damn thing like that on Houston streets? :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

houston couldnt handle it....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 17 2005, 12:46 PM
> *You wouldnt want to see a TownCar doing tha damn thing like that on Houston streets? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2863912[/snapback]​*


what standin up like that....i think it would cause a traffic jam plus towing it around :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i would LOVE to houston doin it up cali style.


then i wouldn't want to move back there.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

not knockin houston, but come on, we would all love to see some real serious shit like that here.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 17 2005, 12:49 PM
> *i would LOVE to houston doin it up cali style.
> then i wouldn't want to move back there.
> [snapback]2863924[/snapback]​*


whats stoping you....remember no excuses(signature) :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 17 2005, 01:49 PM
> *what standin up like that....i think it would cause a traffic jam plus towing it around :dunno:
> [snapback]2863920[/snapback]​*


Registration, state inspection, no trailers just roll to the park and clown HARD!







This is what I would like to see..... This car looks like it was grandpas only last week.............


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i wanna know more about the ice cream truck in the background.....


a secret weapon perhaps?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

just wait 'till summertime ...  it's going to be on in Houston .... better than back in the dayz ...  :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2005, 01:11 PM
> *just wait 'till summertime ...   it's going to be on in Houston .... better than back in the dayz ...  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2864025[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

No doubt. Been seeing a lot of new rides.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2005, 02:11 PM
> *just wait 'till summertime ...   it's going to be on in Houston .... better than back in the dayz ...  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2864025[/snapback]​*


One can only hope


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

pretty sure it will be off the chain


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2005, 02:28 PM
> *pretty sure it will be off the chain
> [snapback]2864112[/snapback]​*


uffin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IM PRETTY SURE I CAN MAKE MY CADDY STAND UP, ALL I NEED IS ONE MORE BATTERY, THEN I WILL HAVE 5. NEVER MIND I DON'T WANT TO TEAR UP MY BUMPERKIT. LOL!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2005, 08:17 PM
> *hi david.
> [snapback]2860912[/snapback]​*



WAS UP PAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:0 :0 

victor i thought i was talking to you earlier!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 17 2005, 03:07 PM
> *WAS UP PAT!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2864550[/snapback]​*



hey u figured it out :biggrin: sup man!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 17 2005, 03:52 PM
> *IM PRETTY SURE I CAN MAKE MY CADDY STAND UP, ALL I NEED IS ONE MORE BATTERY, THEN I WILL HAVE 5. NEVER MIND I DON'T WANT TO TEAR UP MY BUMPERKIT. LOL!!!!
> [snapback]2864498[/snapback]​*


smash it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, he can hook u up with another one :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 17 2005, 02:23 PM
> *hey u figured it out :biggrin:  sup man!
> [snapback]2864638[/snapback]​*


I had a little help from brain


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 17 2005, 08:23 AM
> *hey switches4life hit me up on your brake!!
> [snapback]2863092[/snapback]​*


my bad pinky, i was playing soccer 2day at work on my break, u see im trying 2 get in shape again :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 17 2005, 11:30 AM
> *Could Houston ever get this crucial? Click here :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2863864[/snapback]​*


it would be very hard,   because like i said before we got contaminated by all this bling,bling rappers superstars want2be b.s. but i wish it would happen


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 17 2005, 11:37 AM
> *i would never wanna see houston like that.....except in the ring at a supershow.
> [snapback]2863889[/snapback]​*


supershow is once a year??   , but the park is there everyweekend :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 17 2005, 11:51 AM
> *not knockin houston, but come on, we would all love to see some real serious shit like that here.
> [snapback]2863931[/snapback]​*


believe me , i'm working on it , not circus shit ,but but some high hoppin ACTION!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 17 2005, 12:00 PM
> *Registration, state inspection, no trailers just roll to the park and clown HARD!
> 
> 
> ...


BELIEVE ME , u will see it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2005, 12:11 PM
> *just wait 'till summertime ...   it's going to be on in Houston .... better than back in the dayz ...  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2864025[/snapback]​*


hell yeah!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sorry 2 take all the page but i'm just trying 2 catch up with the posting, :biggrin: :biggrin: this topic grows 2damm fast, here goes another page :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 17 2005, 04:57 PM
> *hell yeah!!
> [snapback]2865052[/snapback]​*


Exactly!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2005, 04:01 PM
> *Exactly!!
> [snapback]2865077[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0  sweet!!, i can see some nice lines on that candy, can i see some more?? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2005, 06:01 PM
> *Exactly!!
> [snapback]2865077[/snapback]​*


I'm 99% I know who painted that......... Just by that lil pic too :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

And the pic is gone now  lol :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 17 2005, 05:10 PM
> *:0  :0   sweet!!, i can see some nice lines on that candy, can i see some more?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2865116[/snapback]​*


Thanks! I removed the pic ... lol ... I'm going to hold off on posting too many pics until it's completely ready ... I'm hoping to be ready by Dallas LRM ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2005, 04:01 PM
> *Exactly!!
> [snapback]2865077[/snapback]​*


hey what happen 2 the pic of ur caddy??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 17 2005, 05:10 PM
> *I'm 99% I know who painted that......... Just by that lil pic too :0
> [snapback]2865117[/snapback]​*


hhmmmm ... who do ya think? lol ... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 17 2005, 06:14 PM
> *hey what happen 2 the pic of ur caddy??
> [snapback]2865141[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 16 2005, 10:53 PM
> *we usually leave friday after noon stay the night and rool up early sat morn i dunno if anyone is down for that but leaving at 12 or 1 is cool to with us
> [snapback]2861334[/snapback]​*


hey it doesnt matter to me what time we leave....just as long as we get there and have fun.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

okay ... I'll put it back up ... lol ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 17 2005, 04:15 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2865146[/snapback]​*


i guess i did not know, yall can do magic here :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 17 2005, 05:19 PM
> *i guess i did not know, yall can do magic here :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2865160[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Mike,Boiler...Htown!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wheres everyone???????????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm here ... lol :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i'm back,!! it't just this stoneage computer that keeps kicking me out :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 17 2005, 05:27 PM
> *wheres everyone???????????
> [snapback]2865199[/snapback]​*


sup Goofy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2005, 04:17 PM
> *okay ... I'll put it back up ... lol ...
> [snapback]2865149[/snapback]​*


 Fabian Villarreal AKA Kandyman?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

was up fellas....when is the next show?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 17 2005, 09:46 PM
> *was up fellas....when is the next show?
> [snapback]2866457[/snapback]​*


http://www.spokesandjuice.com/

check events


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

I need to get some tubing. give me a call 713-248-1759


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 17 2005, 10:06 PM
> *I need to get some tubing. give me a call 713-248-1759
> [snapback]2866578[/snapback]​*


just tubing?? or some work done.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 17 2005, 01:30 PM
> *Could Houston ever get this crucial? Click here :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2863864[/snapback]​*


HOUSTON IS ALREADY DOING IT HOMIES YA JUST DONT KNOW, HOUSTON ALREADY HAD ONE CAR THAT STOOD UP ON THE BUMPER YA DINDT SEE IT.....BUT MY HOMEBOY AND I ARE WORKIN ON THE SECOND BUMPER CHECKER,  LAUGH IF YA WANT TOO BUT ITS JUST WEEKS AWAY!!!!! HATTERS YA BETTER BE READY!!! 
uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Who in here has seen the movie Lowrider Weekend?

Sat through the whole thing, I mean.


:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 17 2005, 04:21 PM
> *I had a little help from brain
> [snapback]2864882[/snapback]​*



heh, your BRAIN or BRIAN? :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO THE PARK THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 18 2005, 01:06 AM
> *WHOS GOING TO THE PARK THIS SUNDAY?
> [snapback]2866986[/snapback]​*


Im not going to Dallas so if its not raining Im there :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 17 2005, 11:59 PM
> *heh, your BRAIN or BRIAN? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2866810[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :wave:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2005, 11:01 PM
> *Help, I need to make this car:
> [attachmentid=127306]
> Look like this car:
> ...


I c what you are working with. Well if you are down i can make history repeat it self. 

Marcustoms.Com.........................hahahhaha


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Mar 18 2005, 12:48 AM
> *I c what you are working with. Well if you are down i can make history repeat it self.
> 
> Marcustoms.Com.........................hahahhaha
> [snapback]2867168[/snapback]​*


from what i seen on the sites he can do it too!!
Yo mark, we gonna do this or que homie? I figured I'd try tagging along with Los, but I know thats business hours and you are busy. The park is more for recreation. We need to set up some time to hash out some ideas. 
HIt me up when U can.
 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 18 2005, 12:29 AM
> *:twak:  :wave:
> [snapback]2867080[/snapback]​*


i still can't pronounce your last name.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2005, 07:33 AM
> *i still can't pronounce your last name.
> [snapback]2867777[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 17 2005, 04:39 PM
> *my bad pinky, i was playing soccer 2day at work on my break, u see im trying 2 get in shape again :biggrin:
> [snapback]2864959[/snapback]​*



OH SHUT YUR SELF YOU SKINNY :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 09:05 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2868060[/snapback]​*










:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 17 2005, 08:15 PM
> *Fabian Villarreal AKA Kandyman?
> [snapback]2866011[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2005, 09:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no mames :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 09:48 AM
> *no mames :biggrin:
> [snapback]2868213[/snapback]​*


http://www.allthetime.com/forums/index/


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fool :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Mar 18 2005, 12:48 AM
> *I c what you are working with. Well if you are down i can make history repeat it self.
> 
> Marcustoms.Com.........................hahahhaha
> [snapback]2867168[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2005, 08:33 AM
> *i still can't pronounce your last name.
> [snapback]2867777[/snapback]​*


How did you find out what it was??? :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

www.youknowhow.com


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 18 2005, 12:27 AM
> *Im not going to Dallas so if its not raining Im there :cheesy:
> [snapback]2867073[/snapback]​*


too bad ... I'll take lots of pics ....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 17 2005, 09:59 PM
> *heh, your BRAIN or BRIAN? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2866810[/snapback]​*


i got to slow down when i type :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2005, 11:56 AM
> *i got to slow down when i type :uh:
> [snapback]2868908[/snapback]​*



its ok bro, some people age faster than others :biggrin: when's the truck comin back out???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 18 2005, 11:03 AM
> *How did you find out what it was??? :0
> [snapback]2868615[/snapback]​*


macgregor park when i saw you hanging out with oscar.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 10:59 AM
> *its ok bro, some people age faster than others :biggrin:  when's the truck comin back out???
> [snapback]2868924[/snapback]​*


I just bought a house this past month. Now I will have my truck in my own garage. Next month I'm gonna start working on it. I'm gonna start gutting it out. U wonna help?lol :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2005, 12:05 PM
> *I just bought a house this past month. Now I will have my truck in my own garage. Next month I'm gonna start working on it. I'm gonna start gutting it out. U wonna help?lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2868947[/snapback]​*



cool, i wanna house with a garage  

you need slave labor or what :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 11:13 AM
> *cool, i wanna house with a garage
> 
> you need slave labor or what :biggrin:
> [snapback]2868977[/snapback]​*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2005, 01:00 PM
> *macgregor park when i saw you hanging out with oscar.
> [snapback]2868927[/snapback]​*


My last name is Liv4lacs foooo :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 12:59 PM
> *its ok bro, some people age faster than others :biggrin:  when's the truck comin back out???
> [snapback]2868924[/snapback]​*


 :tears: :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 18 2005, 11:30 AM
> *:tears:  :wave:
> [snapback]2869046[/snapback]​*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2005, 12:32 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2869059[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey D, you see my project?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 18 2005, 12:29 PM
> *My last name is Liv4lacs foooo :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869034[/snapback]​*


*KAAAAAAAAAAAHSIN!* sorry i sneezed :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 11:34 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey D, you see my project?
> [snapback]2869072[/snapback]​*


no show me


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 18 2005, 08:41 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2868179[/snapback]​*


i knew it!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2005, 12:55 PM
> *no show me
> [snapback]2869193[/snapback]​*



check it out:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=138906&st=4220

the one on top. remember my gold SS?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2005, 01:52 PM
> **KAAAAAAAAAAAHSIN!*  sorry i sneezed  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869172[/snapback]​*


Bless u.............. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 18 2005, 01:02 PM
> *Bless u.............. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2869255[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 12:00 PM
> *check it out:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=138906&st=4220
> ...


I sure do remember it. It was the 1st Impala I rode in. You got another 1 for me. I need a cruiser.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2005, 03:08 PM
> *I sure do remember it. It was the 1st Impala I rode in. You got another 1 for me. I need a cruiser.
> [snapback]2869847[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: memories. i wish i had another one, i sold a 64SS to buy this one. there gettin hard to find nice ones cheaper than 4000


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY SWITCHES FO LIFE !!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 02:11 PM
> *:biggrin: memories.  i wish i had another one, i sold a 64SS to buy this one.  there gettin hard to find nice ones cheaper than 4000
> [snapback]2869858[/snapback]​*


quit selling every Impala you buy.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

everyone musta left work early. dammit i wanna go too.



hey D, why is ur im handle nojobdave??? cus u have no job?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2005, 03:17 PM
> *quit selling every Impala you buy.
> [snapback]2869874[/snapback]​*




NOOO, this one will stay. not gonna sell it, i think im through with that trend. now, if i get it nice and find a rag, its gone :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 02:18 PM
> *everyone musta left work early.  dammit i wanna go too.
> hey D, why is ur im handle nojobdave???  cus u have no job?
> [snapback]2869879[/snapback]​*



At that time I was layoff. So I was IMing my friends from home.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 02:20 PM
> *NOOO, this one will stay.  not gonna sell it, i think im through with that trend.  now, if i get it nice and find a rag, its gone :cheesy:
> [snapback]2869884[/snapback]​*



RAGTOP would be great.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2005, 03:49 PM
> *At that time I was layoff. So I was IMing my friends from home.
> [snapback]2869974[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
crazy ass, tryin to make a point of it huh? sounds like a character on saturday night live or sumthin


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 18 2005, 02:52 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> crazy ass, tryin to make a point of it huh?  sounds like a character on saturday night live or sumthin
> [snapback]2869984[/snapback]​*



at that time it was the truth.


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello. My name is Cheapsuit. I am trying to raise money for my ninjas foundation. I am selling a one of a kind television that is 32' COLOR TV, Romote Control ( battries is included), and a 112V cord to plug in right into your home. Please help us.

You can help me by purchasing a raffle ticket @ 1 for $2 or 3 for $5. If you are feeling lucky, you can buy 6 for $10. Thank you for your contribution. We ninjas LOVE YOU!!!!

You can leave me a pm. Thanks

-neptunez


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Mar 18 2005, 07:15 PM
> *Hello. My name is Cheapsuit. I am trying to raise money for my  ninjas foundation. I am selling a one of a kind television that is 32' COLOR TV, Romote Control ( battries is included), and a 112V cord to plug in right into your home. Please help us.
> 
> You can help me by purchasing a raffle ticket @ 1 for $2 or 3 for $5. If you are feeling lucky, you can buy 6 for $10. Thank you for your contribution. We ninjas LOVE YOU!!!!
> ...


I see cheap suits the Triad is in the house trying to sell Tickets :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 18 2005, 08:56 PM
> *I see cheap suits the Triad is in the house trying to sell Tickets  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2871139[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin: already know, i gotta hussle for my peeps.!!


-neptunez


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Mar 18 2005, 09:47 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  already know, i gotta hussle for my peeps.!!
> -neptunez
> [snapback]2871348[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 17 2004, 11:43 AM
> *Flashback: remember what happened on richmond when those fools busted out your back window in the hardtop? :angry:
> 
> miami subs was cool for a while, cops chase everyone off of that lot nowadays.  i used to hang there for awhile with the racers(not racing, just chillin)and they got shitty.
> [snapback]2421985[/snapback]​*



I remember that night!! Them S.O.B's almost ran over me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whats the deal for easter if weather is nice im gonna go to baytown


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Easter...wazzup for mañana?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Spokes and Juice just landed in Dallas. Stopped by Fair Park. We will be covering the 97.9 Caliente car show. Hope to see some nice rides. Inside arena is already filled.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 19 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Spokes and Juice just landed in Dallas. Stopped by Fair Park. We will be covering the 97.9 Caliente car show. Hope to see some nice rides. Inside arena is already filled.
> [snapback]2873787[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2005, 05:28 PM
> *so whats the deal for easter if weather is nice im gonna go to baytown
> [snapback]2873736[/snapback]​*



all ridaz are always welcome to baytown ..... :biggrin:


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

and that also means TEXAS GOLD.........


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@Mar 19 2005, 06:15 PM
> *and  that also means  TEXAS GOLD.........
> [snapback]2873884[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: , yall actually remember me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya i wanna got to the byt, but i gotta stop by home depot and get a face mask first...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2005, 06:20 PM
> *ya i wanna got to the byt, but i gotta stop by home depot and get a face mask first...
> [snapback]2873899[/snapback]​*


 :burn:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Any Houston ridaz in Dallas? Hit me up.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 19 2005, 06:42 PM
> *Spokes and Juice just landed in Dallas. Stopped by Fair Park. We will be covering the 97.9 Caliente car show. Hope to see some nice rides. Inside arena is already filled.
> [snapback]2873787[/snapback]​*


WELL HOMEBOY IM GLAD YA MADE IT DOWN THERE,
:thumbsup: LET ME KNOW HOW EVERYTHING GOES, I COULDNT MAKE IT TO DALLAS BECAUSE MY CAR WASNT READY


 :angry:BUT I'LL BE BACK IN ACTION SOON....IF MY RIDE CANT MAKE NEITHER CAN I....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST!!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin: HOUSTON TEJAS.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE HONDA PINCHE TRUCKER!!!WAT U UP TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2005, 04:28 PM
> *so whats the deal for easter if weather is nice im gonna go to baytown
> [snapback]2873736[/snapback]​*


San Jacinto Monument on battle groung road. I think Houston Stylez,Latin Kustoms,Bonified,living in luxury and Firme will be there...oh and me


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 20 2005, 01:00 AM
> *San Jacinto Monument on battle groung road. I think Houston Stylez,Latin Kustoms,Bonified,living in luxury and Firme will be there...oh and me
> [snapback]2875026[/snapback]​*


ME 2!!!  THATS THE SPOT......
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up tony...man wheres everyone???? Fuckin raining!!!!! :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 20 2005, 01:17 AM
> *wuz up tony...man wheres everyone???? Fuckin raining!!!!! :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2875083[/snapback]​*


ya main they all sleepen or at dallas ready for the show.....  i couldnt make it!!!!oh well maybe next time!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup htown


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Did anyone else get caught in that bad hail storm yesterday?


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

well i thought it was over but then i see a HOUSTON STYLES put this in there profile now who need to grow up :nono:..... and even thought me and him got promblems I still wouldnt direspect his club like that


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=12150


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

please keep the topic clean.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

why do people have to call out others in public? once again, we show the world our level of maturity :uh: 

sounds like something between two people, take it up as such and leave it out of the topic.


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 20 2005, 09:17 PM
> *why do people have to call out others in public?  once again, we show the world our level of maturity :uh:
> 
> sounds like something between two people, take it up as such and leave it out of the topic.
> [snapback]2878962[/snapback]​*


i didnt put any thing bad and u wouldnt under stand ur a solo rider.....no offence


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 20 2005, 10:17 PM
> *why do people have to call out others in public?  once again, we show the world our level of maturity :uh:
> 
> sounds like something between two people, take it up as such and leave it out of the topic.
> [snapback]2878962[/snapback]​*


Well said! :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 20 2005, 09:24 PM
> *i didnt put any thing bad and u wouldnt under stand ur a solo rider.....no offence
> [snapback]2879012[/snapback]​*


believe me he understands.......man all we are trying to do is keep this topic straight......we want to unite not fight i know that is not always possible.....but this topic is like a gathering place for h-town......so if you wanna call someone out take it to off-topic......once again all we ask is to keep this topic straigh u know


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

here we go again


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 09:27 PM
> *believe me he understands.......man all we are trying to do is keep this topic straight......we want to unite not fight i know that is not always possible.....but this topic is like a gathering place for h-town......so if you wanna call someone out take it to off-topic......once again all we ask is to keep this topic straigh u know
> [snapback]2879025[/snapback]​*


Im gona speak my mind if you were in my place and he was burnig your shirt u would say any thing. Thats a strait disrespect to my club


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 20 2005, 09:33 PM
> *Im gona speak my mind if you were in my place and he was burnig your shirt u would say any thing. Thats a strait disrespect to my club
> [snapback]2879066[/snapback]​*


dude believe me i know but pm him or take it to off topic ......i never said dont speak ur mind cause if someone did that to our stuff i would be pissed to


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 09:35 PM
> *dude believe me i know but pm him or take it to off topic ......i never said dont speak ur mind cause if someone did that to our stuff i would be pissed to
> [snapback]2879078[/snapback]​*


got it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 20 2005, 09:39 PM
> *got it
> [snapback]2879099[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so who is all going to the monument this sunday?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 10:42 PM
> *so who is all going to the monument this sunday?
> [snapback]2879125[/snapback]​*


I'll roll out


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah we are going and we are planning to bbq u know


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah we are going and we are planning to bbq u know


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 08:51 PM
> *yeah we are going and we are planning to bbq u know
> [snapback]2879180[/snapback]​*



ill bring the napkins so i contribute to the meal!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2005, 11:11 PM
> *ill bring the napkins so i contribute to the meal!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2879228[/snapback]​*


HEY THATS WHAT IM BRINGING! LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 10:18 PM
> *HEY THATS WHAT IM BRINGING! LOL
> [snapback]2879236[/snapback]​*


u can bring the plates homie


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HOW WAS THE DALLAS SHOW TODAY?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 09:19 PM
> *u can bring the plates homie
> [snapback]2879240[/snapback]​*


FUCK PLATES LETS JUST EAT OFF THE HOOD AND TRUNK OF MY CAR


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2005, 10:20 PM
> *FUCK PLATES LETS JUST EAT OFF THE HOOD AND TRUNK OF MY CAR
> [snapback]2879246[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Dallas show wuz tight . A lot of rides. Good turn out.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 20 2005, 10:23 PM
> *Dallas show wuz tight . A lot of rides. Good turn out.
> [snapback]2879262[/snapback]​*


thats cool ya'll get some good pics?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 11:22 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2879256[/snapback]​*


CAN WE EAT INSIDE YOUR CAR WITH THE TOP DOWN? LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 10:24 PM
> *CAN WE EAT INSIDE YOUR CAR WITH THE TOP DOWN? LOL
> [snapback]2879272[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dude u going to work tommorrow?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 09:24 PM
> *CAN WE EAT INSIDE YOUR CAR WITH THE TOP DOWN? LOL
> [snapback]2879272[/snapback]​*


rather eat in the lac, on leather namean


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man the weather sure did hold up tight for this sunday


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 11:25 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dude u going to work tommorrow?
> [snapback]2879278[/snapback]​*


YEAH I FORGOT I HAD A JOB


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

sup fellaz


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 10:29 PM
> *YEAH I FORGOT I HAD A JOB
> [snapback]2879292[/snapback]​*


how u gonna forget that u had a job.....all u talk about is the way u like to f*ck with the people u pull over........."not allowed to wear a cowboy hat with your window open in TX"


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

How wuz the park today?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

was up fellas

Anyone go to the MacGregor Park today?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 11:30 PM
> *how u gonna forget that u had a job.....all u talk about is the way u like to f*ck with the people u pull over........."not allowed to wear a cowboy hat with your window open in TX"
> [snapback]2879301[/snapback]​*


IN THE STATE OF TEXAS ITS ILLEGAL TO BE DRIVING A 4X4 VEHICLE WITH A DRIVER WEARING A COWBOY HAT WITH WINDOWS ROLLED DOWN. IT JUST MEANS THE DRIVER IS LOOKEN FOR TROUBLE.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 20 2005, 10:35 PM
> *How wuz the park today?
> [snapback]2879316[/snapback]​*


IT WAS KOOL SOME NEW PEOPLE SHOWED UP NOT REALLY THAT MANY RIDES OUT THERE PROBABLY CAUSE OF TWOSHOWS GOING ON TODAY DALLAS SAN ANTONIO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 10:36 PM
> *IN THE STATE OF TEXAS ITS ILLEGAL TO BE DRIVING A 4X4 VEHICLE WITH A DRIVER WEARING A COWBOY HAT WITH WINDOWS ROLLED DOWN. IT JUST MEANS THE DRIVER IS LOOKEN FOR TROUBLE.
> [snapback]2879325[/snapback]​*


DUDE YOUR FULL OF IT


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 09:36 PM
> *IT WAS KOOL SOME NEW PEOPLE SHOWED UP NOT REALLY THAT MANY RIDES OUT THERE PROBABLY CAUSE OF TWOSHOWS GOING ON TODAY DALLAS SAN ANTONIO
> [snapback]2879326[/snapback]​*


I rolled up there late about 6:30pm. There was only 2 tahos'son 24"s and local folks having a family day ay the park.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 20 2005, 10:40 PM
> *I rolled up there late about 6:30pm. There was only 2 tahos'son 24"s and local folks having a family day ay the park.
> [snapback]2879344[/snapback]​*


YEAH THEY WERE THERE EARLIER


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL ITS NOT ILLEGAL BUT IM WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW, I WILL HAVE TO TALK THE GOVERNOR, WHEN EVER I SEE HIM AGAIN. IMA ASK HIM IF HE WANNA ROLL WITH ME TO THE PARK IN MY CADDY, U NO WHAT WILL BE BETTER IF HE ROLLS WITH LONE STAR IN THE DROP, THAT WAY HE CAN BE WAIVING HIS HAND LIKE THE PRESIDENT :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 10:41 PM
> *WELL ITS NOT ILLEGAL BUT IM WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW, I WILL HAVE TO TALK THE GOVERNOR, WHEN EVER I SEE HIM AGAIN. IMA ASK HIM IF HE WANNA ROLL WITH ME TO THE PARK IN MY CADDY, U NO WHAT WILL BE BETTER IF HE ROLLS WITH LONE STAR IN THE DROP, THAT WAY HE CAN BE WAIVING HIS HAND LIKE THE PRESIDENT :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2879349[/snapback]​*


AND THEN WE CAN HAVE EVERYONE ROLL ALONG SIDE OF HIM LIKE THE SECRET SERVICE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

MAN WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT AT THE CLUBS MAN FIRST DRINK HOUSTON AND THEN TO THE PALACE.....DUDE I WAS GONE ZAR U GOT A HANGOVER MAN


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 11:46 PM
> *MAN WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT AT THE CLUBS MAN FIRST DRINK HOUSTON AND THEN TO THE PALACE.....DUD I WAS GONE    ZAR U GOT A HANGOVER MAN
> [snapback]2879373[/snapback]​*


I USE TO GET HANGOVERS WHEN I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL, IM KINDA IMMUNED TO ALCOHOL NOW. LAST NITE WAS TITE, WHY U GOTTA BE DISSEN GIRLS AT THE CLUB JOHN, UR STUCK UP OR WHAT?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

MAN NAW I WAS HOLLARING AT ONE AND THEN THE OTHER I WAS TALKING TO HAPPENED TO SHOW UP SO IM LIKE HMMMMMMMMAND DECIDED I HAD TO MAKE ONE GO BYE BYE..........ITS ALL GOOD SHE STILL CALLED ME TODAY....JUST BLAMED IT ON THE ALCOHOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ZAR WHAT WAS UP WITH THAT SHORT CHICK U WERE DANCING WITH AT DRINKS........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 10:50 PM
> *I USE TO GET HANGOVERS WHEN I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL, IM KINDA IMMUNED TO ALCOHOL NOW. LAST NITE WAS TITE, WHY U GOTTA BE DISSEN GIRLS AT THE CLUB JOHN, UR STUCK UP OR WHAT?
> [snapback]2879397[/snapback]​*


DUDE I REMEMBER SHE ASKED IF I COULD GET HER IN THE vip and i told her girl u got to be important to get in here and thats when i turned my back on her lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 11:57 PM
> *DUDE I REMEMBER SHE ASKED IF I COULD GET HER IN THE vip and i told her girl u got to be important to get in here and thats when i turned my back on her lol
> [snapback]2879441[/snapback]​*


WHEN U TURNED UR BACK ON HER SHE TRIED TO SLAP U BUT THE BOUNCER GRABBED HER AND THREW HER OUT.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 11:06 PM
> *WHEN U TURNED UR BACK ON HER SHE TRIED TO SLAP U BUT THE BOUNCER GRABBED HER AND THREW HER OUT.
> [snapback]2879452[/snapback]​*


what u serious.......glad the bouncers there have our backs u know


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 11:54 PM
> *ZAR WHAT WAS UP WITH THAT SHORT CHICK U WERE DANCING WITH AT DRINKS........
> [snapback]2879427[/snapback]​*


SHE STARTED DANCING CRAZY, SHE PROLLY THOUGHT SHE WAS IN A DANCE VIDEO. BUT I GOT THE DIGITS SO I PROLLY HOLLER WHEN IM BORED


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 11:10 PM
> *SHE STARTED DANCING CRAZY, SHE PROLLY THOUGHT  SHE WAS IN A DANCE VIDEO. BUT I GOT THE DIGITS SO I PROLLY HOLLER WHEN IM BORED
> [snapback]2879469[/snapback]​*


dude she looked pretty sweet.......'
'

when she called ne this morning she didnt mention anything about trying to slap me and getting thrown out


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2005, 12:07 AM
> *what u serious.......glad the bouncers there have our backs u know
> [snapback]2879457[/snapback]​*


WELL I KINDA TOLD THE BOUNCERS U WERE A RAPPER FROM CALI, SO THEY WERE JUST TRYEN TO KEEP THE FANS AWAY.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 11:12 PM
> *WELL I KINDA TOLD THE BOUNCERS U WERE A RAPPER FROM CALI, SO THEY WERE JUST TRYEN TO KEEP THE FANS AWAY.
> [snapback]2879483[/snapback]​*


what dude your crazy.....
you at least told them i was big time right

johnny and horacio were my body guards? lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 20 2005, 08:33 PM
> *Im gona speak my mind if you were in my place and he was burnig your shirt u would say any thing. Thats a strait disrespect to my club
> [snapback]2879066[/snapback]​*


u can take it how u want.. its my jersey.. i paid 4 it.. i can do wut da hell i want wit it.. so just leave it alone... and drop it


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2005, 12:14 AM
> *what dude your crazy.....
> you at least told them i was big time right
> 
> ...


THE BOUNCERS WERE ASKING ME WHAT WAS UR NAME AND I WAS LIKE THEY CALL HIM "FIRME" THATS THE ONLY THING THAT POPPED IN MY HEAD. ALL NIGHT THE DJ WAS SAYEN FIRME IN THE HOUSE, U REMEMBER THAT.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 20 2005, 11:17 PM
> *THE BOUNCERS WERE ASKING ME WHAT WAS UR NAME AND I WAS LIKE THEY CALL HIM "FIRME" THATS THE ONLY THING THAT POPPED IN MY HEAD. ALL NIGHT THE DJ WAS SAYEN FIRME IN THE HOUSE, U REMEMBER THAT.
> [snapback]2879502[/snapback]​*


yeah yeah i was wondering why they keep on giving the shout outs and that explains thise two white chick asking for an autograph


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WATZ UP PROVOK,,,WHEN U GONNA POST SOME PICS FROM DALLAS SHOW HOMIE!!!!!!POST SOME HOPPIN PICS....THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

remember this pics guys... fortune cookies....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Los,Darkness!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Bird


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2005, 11:17 PM
> *u can take it how u want.. its my jersey.. i paid 4 it.. i can do wut da hell i want wit it.. so just leave it alone... and drop it
> [snapback]2879500[/snapback]​*


Rember right the club paid for those shits :twak: and i wasnt talking to you


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

whats up goofy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 20 2005, 10:59 PM
> *wuz up Los,Darkness!!!!
> [snapback]2879603[/snapback]​*


wuts up dawg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 20 2005, 11:06 PM
> *Rember right the club paid for those shits :twak: and i wasnt talking to you
> [snapback]2879623[/snapback]​*


i paid dues... so its my money too..


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2005, 12:41 AM
> *i paid dues... so its my money too..
> [snapback]2879768[/snapback]​*


 :twak: got u now ill se you later


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I've posted pics from the Magnificos Dallas show yesterday ... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=156474&st=100


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

We'll post some pics from the show on the website soon.

It sure was nice to be able to be in there before the doors opened to the public. Made our jobs alot easier.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 21 2005, 11:36 AM
> *We'll post some pics from the show on the website soon.
> 
> It sure was nice to be able to be in there before the doors opened to the public. Made our jobs alot easier.
> [snapback]2881222[/snapback]​*


I bet! It was so hard to take pics ... too crowded ....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2005, 12:40 PM
> *I bet!  It was so hard to take pics ... too crowded ....
> [snapback]2881233[/snapback]​*



During the show it was pretty much crowd shots and concert coverage.

I enjoyed meeting the Dallas people, everyone is excited about the Magazine coming out. They were very helpful, Dallas hospitality is tops!


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Just want to give props to H-town guys who came up to D-town to represent with their hopper. For those of you who did not come we gave them just a taste of what is coming down to H-town soon (teased a little) :biggrin: 

much props once again and hope we can get this poppin (hoppin)






DALLAS IS COMING, DALLAS IS COMING, DALLAS IS COMING!!!!!
(INSIDE JOKE FOR THOSE GUYS THAT WERE HERE) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

An good example of a showpromoter overselling tickets capacity wise. It was nice until swat and helicoptors showed up! It almost ended up like a bad TV show, and in the end the lowriding community pays the price. "Well they don't know how to act is what the media will say." What they should say is greedy promotor 97.9 The Beat in conjuction with Los Magificos organized what could have been the largest show in Texas but instead they oversold tickets beyond capacity and when firemarshalls closed the doors angry prepaid ticket holders bursted out in anger. 

Police break up crowds at concert
11:50 PM CST on Sunday, March 20, 2005

More than 30 Dallas police officers dispersed crowds and guarded the Dallas Fair Park Centennial Building on Sunday after they received reports that fights had broken out at a concert and car show. Police Sgt. Mike Morgan said three teams were dispatched because the department received reports of people breaking fence barriers and fighting. No injuries or arrests were reported, he said.
Brandon Formby


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I wasn'r there so I won't speak on what happened but I know I would be pissed too if I paid $25-$30 for a ticket and then was told I couldn't go in because the venue was over sold.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 21 2005, 01:30 PM
> *I wasn'r there so I won't speak on what happened but I know I would be pissed too if I paid $25-$30 for a ticket and then was told I couldn't go in because the venue was over sold.
> [snapback]2881786[/snapback]​*


there were a lot of angry people ... that's why people started knocking down and jumping the fence ... I wouldn't put my ride in that show, either ... big lack of respect from the spectators for vehicles and displays ... :thumbsdown: I would have had to beat some ass if my car was in that show .... :nono:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2005, 02:33 PM
> *there were a lot of angry people ... that's why people started knocking down and jumping the fence ... I wouldn't put my ride in that show, either ... big lack of respect from the spectators for vehicles and displays ... :thumbsdown:  I would have had to beat some ass if my car was in that show .... :nono:
> [snapback]2881797[/snapback]​*


damn, that shit is fucked up, sounds like an old grateful dead concert......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

its a magnificos show, wut do u expect??

if there wasnt any fighting or rioting, it just wouldnt be the same. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i went 2 the show also, and it was a good show, :cheesy: except 4 that same subject, i never seen so much people at a concertshow, or maybe just the place was too small, :uh: but i had a great time at dallas .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 21 2005, 11:27 AM
> *Just want to give props to H-town guys who came up to D-town to represent with their hopper.    For those of you who did not come we gave them just a taste of what is coming down to H-town soon  (teased a little)  :biggrin:
> 
> much props once again and hope we can get this poppin  (hoppin)
> ...


dallas is coming?? not 2 impress homie with the hoppin, or like u said, (teased a little ) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what's up!!! pinky :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2005, 04:00 PM
> *what's up!!! pinky :cheesy:
> [snapback]2883197[/snapback]​*



WAS UP MY ***** !!!! uffin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

so what the hell happened at the show?
was it that crunk!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 21 2005, 03:06 PM
> *so what the hell happened at the show?
> was it that crunk!
> [snapback]2883236[/snapback]​*


yeah, it was fu... .g crunk, believe me lots of people


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 21 2005, 03:06 PM
> *so what the hell happened at the show?
> was it that crunk!
> [snapback]2883236[/snapback]​*


but i tell u what, sat night was the bomb!  !,we went 2 a bar called sport city cafe , it was badass!!  ! they had the boxing , and the perfect drinks, and nice looking chicks too!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: but just 2 observe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2005, 04:17 PM
> * :cheesy:  :cheesy: but just 2 observe :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2883311[/snapback]​*



Mm hmmm
i believe ya  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 19 2005, 11:00 PM
> *San Jacinto Monument on battle groung road. I think Houston Stylez,Latin Kustoms,Bonified,living in luxury and Firme will be there...oh and me
> [snapback]2875026[/snapback]​*


living in luxury???damm , i didn't know they still exist :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I would like to thank everyone who came out to the show. I'd also like to apologize to the people who had to wait in line for hours. The limited parking lot space outside caused problems getting the lines organized (there was a science fair, antique sale, and wedding in the neighboring buildings) and the small space indoors kept the move-in process moving slowly. We promise it will improve greatly the second year as we feel most of our problems were related to the lack of space at the venue. A larger venue would help eliminate the crowd problems, indoor space problems, registration, etc.

ON A SIDE NOTE, we would like to add the show was scheduled to end at 6:00pm and the concert actually ended by 5:15. We promised to fix the late ending issue and this year that was much improved.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i learned my lesson at the last magnificos show here in houston. i will never enter my car in other magnificos show again. lots of lack of respect from the crowd


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thats cause, judging by the pictures I saw, most of the people are there for the busted ass music acts instead of the car show. Sorry but I hate rap and what happened to getting some oldies or some rock in the mix?? Not EVERYBODY that lowrides listens to RAP!! Need to hookup a rockabilly Texas rock Lowrider show with some latin rock like my homies from Corpus in Victima. Or local rockabilly acts like Los Skarnales and Vatos Locos. I am more into the oldschool bowling shirt, swing, rockabilly lowriders than the shaveheaded pant sagging look of today. Thats just cause I'm old though. :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 21 2005, 09:19 PM
> *Thats cause, judging by the pictures I saw, most of the people are there for the busted ass music acts instead of the car show.  Sorry but I hate rap and what happened to getting some oldies or some rock in the mix??  Not EVERYBODY that lowrides listens to RAP!!  Need to hookup a rockabilly Texas rock Lowrider show with some latin rock like my homies from Corpus in Victima.  Or local rockabilly acts like Los Skarnales and Vatos Locos.  I am more into the oldschool bowling shirt, swing, rockabilly lowriders than the shaveheaded pant sagging look of today.  Thats just cause I'm old though. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2884757[/snapback]​*


los skarnales are the shit...... uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SO WHERE IS EVERYBODY GOING 2 BE THIS EASTER SUNDAY??I'M just totally confuse :dunno: :dunno: some carclubs say 2 go 2 the monument but others say 2 the baytown park, we need some comunication on this one


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

lets go to flagpole hill. thats where i will be .doing the egg toss contest. tug of war. you are welcome to be there.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Mar 21 2005, 09:01 PM
> *lets go to flagpole hill. thats where i will be .doing the egg toss contest. tug of war. you are welcome to be there.
> [snapback]2884933[/snapback]​*


where?


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

corner of nw hwy and buckner in dallas, homie. come check it out.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Mar 21 2005, 09:06 PM
> *corner of nw hwy and buckner in dallas, homie. come check it out.
> [snapback]2884979[/snapback]​*


for a minute i tought we were in houston :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 21 2005, 08:07 PM
> *for a minute i tought we were in houston :biggrin:
> [snapback]2884988[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Mar 21 2005, 08:06 PM
> *corner of nw hwy and buckner in dallas, homie. come check it out.
> [snapback]2884979[/snapback]​*


thanks 4 the invitation homie


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

just trying to offer an option. you are still welcome. we have organized a picnic.with all the goodies .hopping,egg hunt , volleyball, tug of war ,egg toss contest, food,etc.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Mar 21 2005, 09:14 PM
> *just trying to offer an option. you are still welcome. we have organized a picnic.with all the goodies .hopping,egg hunt , volleyball, tug of war ,egg toss contest, food,etc.
> [snapback]2885053[/snapback]​*


just messing with you homie. thank for the invite


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Mar 21 2005, 08:14 PM
> *just trying to offer an option. you are still welcome. we have organized a picnic.with all the goodies .hopping,egg hunt , volleyball, tug of war ,egg toss contest, food,etc.
> [snapback]2885053[/snapback]​*


HOPPING?????, :cheesy: that's my favorite, :cheesy:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

when is dallas suppose to go houston to hop at the park.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Mar 21 2005, 08:27 PM
> *when is dallas suppose to go houston to hop at the park.
> [snapback]2885138[/snapback]​*


the rumor saying in about 4 weeks still,


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

well i am down to go if i am not busy. need to get an exact date so all of houston can be out that day and make it fun for both cities.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 21 2005, 12:49 PM
> *its a magnificos show, wut do u expect??
> 
> if there wasnt any fighting or rioting, it just wouldnt be the same. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2881950[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

liv4lacs.. holla at me when u see dis.. i need 2 ask u a ? i need sum parts... maybe u can help me out


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2005, 07:56 PM
> *SO WHERE IS EVERYBODY GOING 2 BE THIS EASTER SUNDAY??I'M just totally confuse :dunno:  :dunno: some carclubs say 2 go 2 the monument but others say 2 the Roseland park, we need some comunication on this one
> [snapback]2884907[/snapback]​*


Both.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

We'll be at Monument


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2005, 09:43 PM
> *dallas is coming?? not 2 impress homie with the hoppin, or like u said, (teased a little ) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2883062[/snapback]​*




I wasn't either homie, but that is why I said teased because only one of those rides are going to come down with the four or five rides.


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Mar 22 2005, 03:27 AM
> *when is dallas suppose to go houston to hop at the park.
> [snapback]2885138[/snapback]​*



Some time in the future when we can be sure the weather is going to be good because right now, no one knows if you are going to be soaked, frozen, dehydrated from sweating so much, or anything else with that crazy ass weather from day to day.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 21 2005, 01:27 PM
> *Just want to give props to H-town guys who came up to D-town to represent with their hopper.    For those of you who did not come we gave them just a taste of what is coming down to H-town soon  (teased a little)  :biggrin:
> 
> much props once again and hope we can get this poppin  (hoppin)
> ...


well i couldnt make`it to the show in dallas but my homeboy switches4life did and he filled me in with the details of the hoppin, i wish ya luck homie when ya get to H-TOWN!!!!!  :biggrin: i'll be in dallas sometime this week i,ll be on the look out !!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 21 2005, 09:35 PM
> *Both.....
> [snapback]2885607[/snapback]​*


i guess i go to the monument 1st and if i don't see no action, i just drive down there to the roselandpark


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 22 2005, 12:17 PM
> *i guess i go to the monument 1st and if i don't see no action, i just drive down there to the roselandpark
> [snapback]2888675[/snapback]​*



wueno!!!!

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 21 2005, 11:51 PM
> *Some time in the future when we can be sure the weather is going to be good because right now,  no one knows if you are going to be soaked, frozen, dehydrated from sweating so much, or anything else with that crazy ass weather from day to day.
> [snapback]2886123[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Mar 21 2005, 11:51 PM
> *Some time in the future when we can be sure the weather is going to be good because right now,  no one knows if you are going to be soaked, frozen, dehydrated from sweating so much, or anything else with that crazy ass weather from day to day.
> [snapback]2886123[/snapback]​*


 :worship:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this is the real whatever topic.......................................


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

whats with all these "whatever happened to" threads??


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Every body wants to be like HOUSTON.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 22 2005, 10:06 PM
> *Every body wants to be like HOUSTON.
> [snapback]2891271[/snapback]​*


What for?....................... :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2005, 09:11 PM
> *What for?....................... :uh:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2891296[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shut yo' mouf' foo'







but for real :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

when the next car show in Houstone????


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 22 2005, 08:43 PM
> *when the next car show in Houstone????
> [snapback]2891517[/snapback]​*


dunno but its a good question


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 22 2005, 09:43 PM
> *when the next car show in Houstone????
> [snapback]2891517[/snapback]​*



there a show 8-14 I got a flyer i the mail the cotact # is (713-991-2552 Agnel Torres or 832-453-7551 David Norma ) .........call them for info :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 22 2005, 06:17 PM
> *this is the real whatever topic.......................................
> [snapback]2890883[/snapback]​*


that's right!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Elim Church on richey in pasadena is having a car show april 17 (I think that is the right date) It is not primarily a lowrider show but they do have lowrider classes and I have heard their last two shows were pretty good. I will post more info when I find the flyer.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 23 2005, 08:51 AM
> *Elim Church on richey in pasadena is having a car show april 17 (I think that is the right date) It is not primarily a lowrider show but they do have lowrider classes and I have heard their last two shows were pretty good. I will post more info when I find the flyer.
> [snapback]2893356[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: sup fellaz ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 22 2005, 01:22 PM
> *wueno!!!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> [snapback]2889468[/snapback]​*


muy,muy wuena!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up switches4life whats goin down? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2005, 11:05 AM
> *Whats up switches4life whats goin down? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2894444[/snapback]​*


just waiting 4 this weknd!!!  I"M GOING 2 PUT IT DOWN 4 H TOWN!!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 23 2005, 12:04 PM
> *muy,muy wuena!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2894435[/snapback]​*



LOL!!!
:angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 23 2005, 11:15 AM
> *LOL!!!
> :angel:
> [snapback]2894499[/snapback]​*


hey pinky, i got this friend {lady} challeng me to drink to the fullest this sat night , do u want 2 join us??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup pimps, playas.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 23 2005, 12:20 PM
> *hey pinky, i got this friend {lady} challeng me to drink to the fullest this sat night , do u want 2 join us??
> [snapback]2894524[/snapback]​*


who is this lady with the challenge ?

and what is the occassion b/c remember that sunday is easter AND we do have to be in the sun and that is a bitch for a hang over :scrutinize:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey by the way what did you think about the fight last saturday!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

All this "what ever happen to" topics got me think of the first time I chilled at a cruising spot. It was Zazz. Went with my homeboy and as soon as we pulled in the parking I was amazed. A shit load of lowriders on McCleans and Daytons. Cars hopping and trucks with dancing beds. Didn't have a car yet but got one soon after that and threw some rims on it fast. Been riding ever since.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 23 2005, 01:02 PM
> *who is this lady with the challenge ?
> 
> and what is the occassion b/c remember that sunday is easter AND we do have to be in the sun and that is a bitch for a hang over  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2894712[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: so tru


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2005, 02:01 PM
> *:roflmao: so tru
> [snapback]2895032[/snapback]​*



you feel me right ex214...??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 23 2005, 02:09 PM
> *you feel me right ex214...??? :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2895068[/snapback]​*


I feel ya, baby .... Crown Royal was one of the things I gave up for Lent :ugh: (lol) ... so I'll probably be hittin' some of that on Easter Sunday ... lol ... :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2005, 02:39 PM
> *I feel ya, baby .... Crown Royal was one of the things I gave up for Lent :ugh: (lol) ... so I'll probably be hittin' some of that on Easter Sunday ... lol ...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2895172[/snapback]​*



not all liqour ONLY crown royal right ?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 23 2005, 02:41 PM
> *not all liqour ONLY crown royal right ?
> [snapback]2895182[/snapback]​*


lol ... yeah ... it's my vice ... I might as well have given all liquor up ... I don't like to drink much else ... especially not hoochie mama drinks ... :thumbsdown: lol


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2005, 02:44 PM
> *lol ... yeah ... it's my vice ... I might as well have given all liquor up ... I don't like to drink much else ... especially not hoochie mama drinks ... :thumbsdown: lol
> [snapback]2895196[/snapback]​*


hey its not hoochi

:0 :0 e mama drinks its $i can do dat drink$ :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 23 2005, 03:42 PM
> *hey its not hoochi
> 
> :0  :0 e mama drinks its $i can do dat drink$ :0  :0
> [snapback]2895577[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2005, 05:27 PM
> *lol
> [snapback]2896076[/snapback]​*



i am leaving my office i will c you manana


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a current number for robert at nuclear designs??? i called twice today and left msg and no return call,, want to get some lines put down on my ride.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 23 2005, 12:02 PM
> *who is this lady with the challenge ?
> 
> and what is the occassion b/c remember that sunday is easter AND we do have to be in the sun and that is a bitch for a hang over  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2894712[/snapback]​*


my friend :biggrin: :biggrin: and there's no special occassion,just that she says , i'm 2 much into lolows and not 2 much into drinking so i wouldn't be able to hang, but don't worry about the sun, we just chill under a tree or inside the car with the ac on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 23 2005, 12:06 PM
> *hey by the way what did you think about the fight last saturday!
> [snapback]2894729[/snapback]​*


WHAT A FIGHT!!! MORALES PUTTIN IT DOWN 4 MEXICO!!!! VIVA MEXICO PINCHES FILIPPINOS!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

hey whats up goofy
ty for the favor  
its gone already :thumbsup: 
you work fast :worship:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 23 2005, 08:48 PM
> *hey whats up goofy
> ty for the favor
> its gone already  :thumbsup:
> ...


  ...
respect,unity...all i ask for bro.....hey take your quote off bro..its jus as fare


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

ok its done :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 23 2005, 08:58 PM
> *ok its done :cheesy:
> [snapback]2897233[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2005, 06:31 PM
> *does anyone have a current number for robert at nuclear designs??? i called twice today and left msg and no return call,, want to get some lines put down on my ride.
> [snapback]2896511[/snapback]​*



i got 713-883-8838


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

so were is everyone going this weekend,park or monument,just see where everybody going to be at?? hope weather dont mess it up!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i got the same #. ill try again tomoro


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 23 2005, 10:36 PM
> *so were is everyone going this weekend,park or monument,just see where everybody going to be at?? hope weather dont mess it up!!!!
> [snapback]2897486[/snapback]​*


Monument.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 23 2005, 09:42 PM
> *Monument.
> [snapback]2897533[/snapback]​*


were goin 2 rosco's chicken and waffles..... we gon et chicken while sippin malt liquor :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 23 2005, 09:36 PM
> *so were is everyone going this weekend,park or monument,just see where everybody going to be at?? hope weather dont mess it up!!!!
> [snapback]2897486[/snapback]​*


Roll by Baytown. The parks open to anyone who wants to come. I hope it doesnt rain like last year.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 23 2005, 11:02 PM
> *i got 713-883-8838
> [snapback]2897258[/snapback]​*



Lonestar, Ive got this number for nuclear designs

(281) 991-9712


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2005, 11:55 PM
> *Lonestar, Ive got this number for nuclear designs
> 
> (281) 991-9712
> ...


Hey Ken both of those numbers are wrong.......... The area code is 760.......... :biggrin: Hes leaving tomorrow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Hey Ken both of those numbers are wrong.......... The area code is 760.......... :biggrin:  Hes leaving tomorrow.
> [snapback]2897669[/snapback]​*


yea, id love to have it done, but nuc design is more in my budget right now.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Hey Ken both of those numbers are wrong.......... The area code is 760.......... :biggrin:  Hes leaving tomorrow.
> [snapback]2897669[/snapback]​*


so who's car did he stripe after all


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Like Mr. Pimpson said Houston stylez will be at the monument.........what time is everyone planning on rolling out there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I will be there around 1:30... got to do the family thing first..then Im free after that :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THE EMPEROR HAS RETURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 24 2005, 12:01 AM
> *THE EMPEROR HAS RETURNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2897995[/snapback]​*



Hmm i take it you are into Star Wars huh? So does this ID replace LordTX?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 23 2005, 05:54 PM
> *i am leaving my office i will c you manana
> 
> [snapback]2896157[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 23 2005, 08:42 PM
> *my friend :biggrin:  :biggrin: and there's no special occassion,just that she says , i'm 2 much into lolows and not 2 much into drinking so i wouldn't be able to hang, but don't worry about the sun, we just chill under a tree or inside the car with the ac on :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2896876[/snapback]​*


in my big boat with leather seats ?????? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2005, 09:00 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]2899064[/snapback]​*


good lord it took you all night to say goodbye now its time to say goodmorning how did you sleep


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

wueno??? 

hey switche4life where did you go ??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 24 2005, 09:02 AM
> *good lord it took you all night to say goodbye now its time to say goodmorning how did you sleep
> [snapback]2899070[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: nah, that's my good morning wave ... :biggrin: I slept well, thanks ... but I've got so much work to do today ... I can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2005, 09:07 AM
> *:roflmao: nah, that's my good morning wave ...  :biggrin: I slept well, thanks ... but I've got so much work to do today ... I can't wait for the weekend!
> [snapback]2899092[/snapback]​*


SHIT Me TOO !!

i have been sitting here for 15 min just browsing the web and a pile of work next to me you work 2morrow?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2005, 09:07 AM
> *:roflmao: nah, that's my good morning wave ...  :biggrin: I slept well, thanks ... but I've got so much work to do today ... I can't wait for the weekend!
> [snapback]2899092[/snapback]​*


You gettin a 3-day weekend?

Didnt slep last night putting my Online Portfolio together...or at last started it....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup fellaz ... unfortunately ... I have to work tomorrow ... sux. :thumbsdown: how 'bout ya'll? 3-day weekend? :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2005, 09:36 AM
> *sup fellaz ... unfortunately ... I have to work tomorrow ... sux. :thumbsdown: how 'bout ya'll?  3-day weekend? :dunno:
> [snapback]2899218[/snapback]​*



Well so far...yes :biggrin: Unles the Fit hits the Shan later today, then i'll prolly need to work.  :angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2005, 09:36 AM
> *sup fellaz ... unfortunately ... I have to work tomorrow ... sux. :thumbsdown: how 'bout ya'll?  3-day weekend? :dunno:
> [snapback]2899218[/snapback]​*



girl i wish !!

i work till 1pm and get paid for all day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 24 2005, 09:42 AM
> *Well so far...yes :biggrin:  Unles the Fit hits the Shan later today, then i'll prolly need to work.    :angry:
> [snapback]2899235[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 24 2005, 09:47 AM
> *girl i wish !!
> 
> i work till 1pm and get paid for all day  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2899254[/snapback]​*


that's still lucky ... I'll have to work all day to get paid for all day ... :thumbsdown: lol ... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

work sucks :angry: 

i think im gonna go goof off across the street.


----------



## blackers10 (Apr 16, 2004)

so fellas wheres all the pics and footage from all this cruising!! 
spokesnjuice cant cover all of it!!

wheres the street footage!!

happy riding!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 24 2005, 08:00 AM
> *in my big boat with leather seats ?????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2899066[/snapback]​*


yeah, ur fleetwood, would be a good option


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2005, 08:36 AM
> *sup fellaz ... unfortunately ... I have to work tomorrow ... sux. :thumbsdown: how 'bout ya'll?  3-day weekend? :dunno:
> [snapback]2899218[/snapback]​*


hell yeah, i get off at 2.30 this afternoon, and start my 3 day weeknd!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man i think im getting screwed, seems like everyone i know is getting off early today, and off tomorrow :angry: 

the courts are closed tomorrow, so why do i have to work?????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 24 2005, 11:11 AM
> *man i think im getting screwed, seems like everyone i know is getting off early today, and off tomorrow :angry:
> 
> the courts are closed tomorrow, so why do i have to work?????
> [snapback]2899940[/snapback]​*


just tell ur boss the name of ur carclub :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 24 2005, 01:11 PM
> *man i think im getting screwed, seems like everyone i know is getting off early today, and off tomorrow :angry:
> 
> the courts are closed tomorrow, so why do i have to work?????
> [snapback]2899940[/snapback]​*


i'm working tomorrow, but i'm off on monday...i'm flying out to chicago tomorrow night to pick up my new ride..... uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2005, 12:14 PM
> *just tell ur boss the name of ur carclub :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2899949[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 24 2005, 12:16 PM
> *i'm working tomorrow, but i'm off on monday...i'm flying out to chicago tomorrow night to pick up my new ride..... uffin:
> [snapback]2899956[/snapback]​*



what might that be?????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 24 2005, 11:16 AM
> *i'm working tomorrow, but i'm off on monday...i'm flying out to chicago tomorrow night to pick up my new ride..... uffin:
> [snapback]2899956[/snapback]​*


what is it man???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackers10_@Mar 24 2005, 11:01 AM
> *so fellas wheres all the pics and footage from all this cruising!!
> spokesnjuice cant cover all of it!!
> 
> ...



Yes they can :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

96 SS...my new daily driver..


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

check it out, it's all the way at the bottom

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=138906&st=4040


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Mar 24 2005, 12:36 PM
> *check it out, it's all the way at the bottom
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=138906&st=4040
> [snapback]2900074[/snapback]​*


nice


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 24 2005, 01:41 PM
> *nice
> [snapback]2900093[/snapback]​*


thanx uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 24 2005, 12:11 PM
> *man i think im getting screwed, seems like everyone i know is getting off early today, and off tomorrow :angry:
> 
> the courts are closed tomorrow, so why do i have to work?????[snapback]2899940[/snapback]​*


actually, Harris County District Courts as well as the 14th Court of Appeals will be closed tomorrow, but Federal Court and 1st Court of Appeals will be open  ... but I'm with you on this one ... I have to work, too ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2005, 12:07 PM
> *yeah, ur fleetwood, would be a good option
> [snapback]2899913[/snapback]​*


SI TU Y LAS NALGAS TODAS HINCHADAS DEL CALOR!!!! :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THAT KING OF THE STREETS BETTER BE READY FOR ME!!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackers10_@Mar 24 2005, 12:01 PM
> *so fellas wheres all the pics and footage from all this cruising!!
> spokesnjuice cant cover all of it!!
> 
> ...



We have most of it! Wait for the first issue to hit the streets. www.spokesandjuice.com has alot of video of street action, check it out!

We will also have some famous/celebrity Texan profiles... you all will enjoy!


ev


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2005, 11:54 AM
> *actually, Harris County District Courts as well as the 14th Court of Appeals will be closed tomorrow, but Federal Court and 1st Court of Appeals will be open   ... but I'm with you on this one ... I have to work, too ... :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2900150[/snapback]​*


IM GLAD TO SEE WHERE MY TAXES ARE GOING!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 24 2005, 03:46 PM
> *IM GLAD TO SEE WHERE MY TAXES ARE GOING!!!
> [snapback]2900942[/snapback]​*


I work for a law firm ... not the government ...  So who are you?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 24 2005, 03:46 PM
> *IM GLAD TO SEE WHERE MY TAXES ARE GOING!!!
> [snapback]2900942[/snapback]​*


 :0 dont be mad we can catch up on gossip & lowriding and still get paid


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 24 2005, 04:11 PM
> *:0  dont be mad we can catch up on gossip & lowriding and still get paid
> [snapback]2901092[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2005, 04:25 PM
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2901195[/snapback]​*


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 24 2005, 03:11 PM
> *:0  dont be mad we can catch up on gossip & lowriding and still get paid
> [snapback]2901092[/snapback]​*


Sorry!!!!! :dunno: I was confused!! My God, please forgive me.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up fellas & ladies :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2005, 04:39 PM
> *Whats up fellas & ladies :wave:
> [snapback]2901294[/snapback]​*


sup


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2005, 04:47 PM
> *sup
> [snapback]2901338[/snapback]​*


If it makes you feel any better I have to work 2marrow also :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2005, 04:55 PM
> *If it makes you feel any better I have to work 2marrow also :angry:
> [snapback]2901373[/snapback]​*


  sux! oh well ... maybe LIL won't be so boring ... lol ...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i work also but hopefully will get off early yay for me


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

ok ex214 ill see you manana :biggrin: nly for a lil while :wave:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Its good to see lowriders are still strong in Houston.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 24 2005, 06:58 PM
> *Its good to see lowriders are still strong in Houston.
> [snapback]2902027[/snapback]​*


That's right we never left.


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2005, 07:31 PM
> *does anyone have a current number for robert at nuclear designs??? i called twice today and left msg and no return call,, want to get some lines put down on my ride.
> [snapback]2896511[/snapback]​*



hey ken give me a call i have his new # but i believe he is in san antonio at the lake...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Htown!!! 20% rain on Sunday ...I hope its at night though.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Htown!!! 20% rain on Sunday ...I hope its at night though.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 24 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Wuz up Htown!!! 20% rain on Sunday ...I hope its at night though.....
> [snapback]2902968[/snapback]​*


sup goof


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 24 2005, 06:58 PM
> *Its good to see lowriders are still strong in Houston.
> [snapback]2902027[/snapback]​*


whats up conrad


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup zar


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Zar!, wuz up Bird!!!


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

whats up goofy


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

so whats everybody planning.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 24 2005, 09:34 PM
> *so whats everybody planning.
> [snapback]2903164[/snapback]​*


for what FRITO??? Easter?...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 24 2005, 10:35 PM
> *for what FRITO??? Easter?...
> [snapback]2903174[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL H TOWN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

chilling homie chilling


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 24 2005, 09:36 PM
> *yup
> [snapback]2903180[/snapback]​*


I will be at the San Jacinto Monument with the rest of the H.L.C....probley roll by the Bay later..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 24 2005, 07:48 AM
> *Hmm i take it you are into Star Wars huh?  So does this ID replace LordTX?
> [snapback]2899020[/snapback]​*


#1 fan bro....
Im using my old screen name now since it got unbanned. I was banned back in march 2003 :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 24 2005, 10:53 PM
> *#1 fan bro....
> Im using my old screen name now since it got unbanned. I was banned back in march 2003 :angry:
> [snapback]2903256[/snapback]​*


WHY U GET BANNED


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 24 2005, 09:54 PM
> *WHY U GET BANNED
> [snapback]2903271[/snapback]​*


he was a bad boy lol :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 24 2005, 09:54 PM
> *WHY U GET BANNED
> [snapback]2903271[/snapback]​*


Cause im a OUTLAW!! :biggrin: nah,,I called one of the old Mods GORDIELOCS..her name was goldilocs :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 24 2005, 09:44 PM
> *WHATS THE DEAL H TOWN
> [snapback]2903214[/snapback]​*


whats the news? where is FIRME GOING ON SUNDAY?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 24 2005, 09:56 PM
> *Cause im a OUTLAW!! :biggrin: nah,,I called one of the old Mods GORDIELOCS..her name was goldilocs :biggrin:
> [snapback]2903287[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 24 2005, 11:57 PM
> *whats the news? where is FIRME GOING ON SUNDAY?
> [snapback]2903292[/snapback]​*


FIRME WILL BE GOING TO THE MONUMENT TO MEET UP WITH THE REST OF THE HLC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 24 2005, 09:59 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2903311[/snapback]​*


Wuz up los ready for sunday? Im ready.....Sunday is my favorite day of the week now! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 24 2005, 10:00 PM
> *FIRME WILL BE GOING TO THE MONUMENT TO MEET UP WITH THE REST OF THE HLC
> [snapback]2903318[/snapback]​*


Already....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 24 2005, 10:01 PM
> *Wuz up los ready for sunday? Im ready.....Sunday is my favorite day of the week now! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2903326[/snapback]​*


yea im ready and i feel the same way i look at sundays like i do pay day


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP JUAN WHERE U BEEN?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 24 2005, 10:07 PM
> *yea im ready and i feel the same way i look at sundays like i do pay day
> [snapback]2903365[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I guess im happy today I got paid!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 24 2005, 10:08 PM
> *WZUP JUAN WHERE U BEEN?
> [snapback]2903374[/snapback]​*


I BEEN WORKING HAD TO CATCH UP WITH PAPER WORK AT THE OFFICE , SO I BROUGHT MOST OF IT HOME, ALMOST DONE .

JUAN


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 24 2005, 10:11 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I guess im happy today I got paid!!!
> [snapback]2903393[/snapback]​*


i get paid tommorrow


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 25 2005, 12:12 AM
> *I BEEN WORKING HAD TO CATCH UP WITH PAPER WORK AT THE OFFICE , SO I BROUGHT MOST OF IT HOME, ALMOST DONE .
> 
> JUAN
> [snapback]2903401[/snapback]​*


WHAT U GONNA DO FOR EASTER?


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

mabe a easter egg hunt migh be fun :biggrin: just need a easter bunny to hide them....................mabe Goofy :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 24 2005, 10:32 PM
> *mabe a easter egg  hunt migh be fun  :biggrin:  just need a easter bunny to hide them....................mabe Goofy :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2903531[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: hell naw


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 24 2005, 11:39 PM
> *:biggrin: hell naw
> [snapback]2903543[/snapback]​*


man u dont got to dress up just hide the eggs :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

..Its going to be cold on easter...low 50's..high 60's


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 24 2005, 11:45 PM
> *man u dont got to dress up just hide the eggs :biggrin:
> [snapback]2903569[/snapback]​*


"que onda" Bird, just new to this, I need to stay pluged in WITH THIS ONDA. AND BY THE WAY, THANKS FOR THE HELP A FEW WEEKS AGO.


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 25 2005, 12:11 AM
> *"que onda" Bird, just new to this, I need to stay pluged in WITH THIS ONDA. AND BY THE WAY, THANKS FOR THE HELP A FEW WEEKS AGO.
> [snapback]2903659[/snapback]​*


no promblem


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

watz the word on the street Houston, wheres everyone going for easter sunday!!!!!!I usually go to the monument every year but alot of cops be hatting lately.......we all need to get everything organized so that everyone knows were to go!!!!!!so whos going to the :biggrin: monument?& whos go :biggrin: ing to baytown Roseland Park?......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotized_@Mar 24 2005, 11:32 PM
> *mabe a easter egg  hunt migh be fun  :biggrin:  just need a easter bunny to hide them....................mabe Goofy :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2903531[/snapback]​*


YEAH GOOFY WHY DONT U DRESS LIKE THE EASTER BUNNY


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 24 2005, 11:23 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2899987[/snapback]​*


It's on his forearrm. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 24 2005, 05:56 PM
> *ok ex214 ill see you manana  :biggrin: nly for a lil while  :wave:
> [snapback]2901745[/snapback]​*


sup pinky! another day ~ another dollar ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 25 2005, 09:05 AM
> *sup pinky!  another day ~ another dollar ...
> [snapback]2904484[/snapback]​*


 :nonoINKY??? :nono: pink panther  

im coo got a wee bit hangova :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 09:26 AM
> *:nonoINKY??? :nono: pink panther
> 
> im coo got a wee bit hangova :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2904553[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: okay  hangover ... better you than me ... I have a shitload of work to do today ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

but we wont miss out on the chisme :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 09:43 AM
> *but we wont miss out on the chisme  :burn:
> [snapback]2904627[/snapback]​*


tru, tru ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

so where you going this weekend?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY YOU BIG STRANGER!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 09:31 AM
> *HEY YOU BIG STRANGER!!!
> [snapback]2904810[/snapback]​*


wuz up pink panther, i just woke up, feels good 2 stay home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 24 2005, 02:15 PM
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THAT KING OF THE STREETS BETTER BE READY FOR ME!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2900729[/snapback]​*


well, the king of the streets belt it's been divided in 2 pieces, firme got half and i got the otherhalf,  if u want a shot at the title? u will find me at the monument this weeknd,


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 10:36 AM
> *wuz up pink panther, i just woke up, feels good 2 stay home :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2904823[/snapback]​*


DAMN YOU :machinegun: :machinegun: 

must be nice so whats up what we gonna do tonight & tommorow ??


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

oooh en esta esquina en esta otra 
baller :worship:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

damn my thingy did not come out right 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 09:43 AM
> *DAMN YOU  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> must be nice so whats up what we gonna do tonight &  tommorow ??
> [snapback]2904864[/snapback]​*


u decide, i'm down 4 whateva   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 09:46 AM
> *damn my thingy did not come out right
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2904891[/snapback]​*


ur thingy??? :roflmao: :roflmaoh and i think u need some spanish writing :biggrin: lessons :biggrin:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 09:42 AM
> *well, the king of the streets belt it's been divided in 2 pieces, firme got half and i got the otherhalf,   if u want a shot at the title? u will find me at the monument this weeknd,
> [snapback]2904858[/snapback]​*


I'LL BE GOING TO THE ROSELANDPARK!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what u got htownhater?? u need to beat firme's wagon or miguel's regal, or me :biggrin: 4 the king of the streets belt


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 09:52 AM
> *what u got htownhater?? u need to beat firme's wagon or miguel's regal, or me :biggrin: 4 the king of the streets belt
> [snapback]2904937[/snapback]​*


YOU'LL FIND OUT SOONER THAN YOU THINK!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 09:51 AM
> *I'LL BE GOING TO THE ROSELANDPARK!
> [snapback]2904929[/snapback]​*


r u taking ur hopper 2 the park?? if so, a change plans real quick, couse i'm not 2 excited about the monument anyways


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 09:55 AM
> *r u taking ur hopper 2 the park?? if so, a change plans real quick, couse i'm not 2 excited about the monument anyways
> [snapback]2904955[/snapback]​*


IF WEATHER PERMITS, I'LL BE THERE!


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

WHAT'S UP PINK PANTHER, ARE YOUR GOING TO THE PARK??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 09:57 AM
> *IF WEATHER PERMITS, I'LL BE THERE!
> [snapback]2904967[/snapback]​*


don't let the weather fool u , just roll up ur windows :biggrin: anyways all i want is 2 get this shit crunk, there's 2 much talking and not 2 much hoppin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 11:55 AM
> *r u taking ur hopper 2 the park?? if so, a change plans real quick, couse i'm not 2 excited about the monument anyways
> [snapback]2904955[/snapback]​*


are we ready to rumble!!!!!!for the title of king of the streets......... :biggrin: so que you still dont know were your going this sunday!!!!
:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Say if anybody talks to LONESTAR let him know that roberts new # is 281-541-5653. THANX FELLAS & LADIES :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 10:04 AM
> *are we ready to rumble!!!!!!for the title of king of the streets......... :biggrin: so que you still dont know were your going this sunday!!!!
> :uh:
> [snapback]2905000[/snapback]​*


i was going 2 the monument but htownhater says he 'be at baytown, so u know me , I JUST LOVE THIS HOPPIN SHIT 2 DAMM MUCH!!!!!  about u KING OF SINGLES PUMPERS?? where u going???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 10:21 AM
> *so where you going this weekend?
> [snapback]2904766[/snapback]​*


gotta do the family thang ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 11:55 AM
> *r u taking ur hopper 2 the park?? if so, a change plans real quick, couse i'm not 2 excited about the monument anyways
> [snapback]2904955[/snapback]​*


WHERE U BE HOMIE, TU SABES COMO ME GUSTA EL DESMADRE!!!!  JUST LET ME KNOW WERE THE ACTION IS GOING TO BE! :biggrin: ILL BE THERE....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damm!! htownhater?? i can't wait 4 sunday??why don't u give me ur adreess so i can give u a friendly housecall right now  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 10:17 AM
> *damm!! htownhater?? i can't wait 4 sunday??why don't u give me ur adreess so i can give u a friendly housecall right now   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905053[/snapback]​*


i am at work right now, just wait for the weekend.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 12:19 PM
> *i am at work right now, just wait for the weekend.
> [snapback]2905064[/snapback]​*


 :angry: 
:twak: :thumbsdown: JUST GIVE HIM YOUR WORK ADDRESS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 10:21 AM
> *:angry:
> :twak:  :thumbsdown: JUST GIVE HIM YOUR WORK ADDRESS!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905075[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 10:21 AM
> *:angry:
> :twak:  :thumbsdown: JUST GIVE HIM YOUR WORK ADDRESS!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905075[/snapback]​*


I WORK FOR THE SECRET SERVICES :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 11:24 AM
> *I WORK FOR THE SECRET SERVICES  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2905085[/snapback]​*


CHECK UR P.M. YES OR NO :ugh: :


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 10:24 AM
> *I WORK FOR THE SECRET SERVICES  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2905085[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: it'cool man i just wait 4 sunday, hopefully we have a great time


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 11:00 AM
> *WHAT'S UP PINK PANTHER, ARE YOUR GOING TO THE PARK??
> [snapback]2904986[/snapback]​*


DO I KNOW YOU ?


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 10:29 AM
> *DO I KNOW YOU ?
> 
> [snapback]2905101[/snapback]​*


YOU SURE DO!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 10:29 AM
> *DO I KNOW YOU ?
> 
> [snapback]2905101[/snapback]​*


hey pink, i don't think u have any haters friends right??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 11:30 AM
> *YOU SURE DO!
> [snapback]2905108[/snapback]​*


OH I THINK I HAVE A CLUE 

BUT 




WHATEVER !


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 25 2005, 11:12 AM
> *gotta do the family thang ...
> [snapback]2905031[/snapback]​*


then we're going out. :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2005, 11:32 AM
> *then we're going out.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2905119[/snapback]​*


already.com :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 11:30 AM
> *YOU SURE DO!
> [snapback]2905108[/snapback]​*


SIMPLE YES OR NO CHECK UR PM :ugh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HEY BOILER I KNOW WHERE HTOWNHATER WORKS HE WORKS AT CIRCUIT CITY ON I-10 AND UVALDE!!!!!I THINK HIS NAME IS MARIO...... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey everyone just check my shirt out sunday, it's dedicated 2 our htownhater homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 10:34 AM
> *HEY BOILER I KNOW WHERE HTOWNHATER WORKS HE WORKS AT CIRCUIT CITY ON I-10 AND UVALDE!!!!!I THINK HIS NAME IS MARIO...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905128[/snapback]​*


NOPE, THAT'S NOT ME! DONT BE SO IMPACIENT!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 11:31 AM
> *hey pink, i don't think u have any haters friends right??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905114[/snapback]​*


 :0 r u kiddin me ???
mmm ... 

the name is "htownhater" 

shit i dont have a damn lo lo how can i have hater friends  

i understand if i had a bad ass hopper id have haters like everyone else!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup switches4life? :dunno: :wave:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 10:34 AM
> *hey everyone just check my shirt out sunday, it's dedicated 2 our htownhater homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905130[/snapback]​*


BE HOME TONIGHT AND TOMORROW NIGHT BECAUSE I AM PLANNING A FRIENDLY HOUSE CALL! HAVE THE BEER READY.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 10:34 AM
> *HEY BOILER I KNOW WHERE HTOWNHATER WORKS HE WORKS AT CIRCUIT CITY ON I-10 AND UVALDE!!!!!I THINK HIS NAME IS MARIO...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905128[/snapback]​*


is that really u mario?? did u finally stop chippin?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

NEVER MIND BOILER ITS NOT MARIO, BACAUSE MARIO CANT SPELL OR READ!!!!! :cheesy: BUT I THINK HIS SCARED TO SAY WHO HE IS......  IM TONY HT TEAM CADDY!!!!SINGLE PUMP.....HOMIES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2005, 10:37 AM
> *Sup switches4life? :dunno:  :wave:
> [snapback]2905138[/snapback]​*


sup nick how's ur projects going?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: it looks like shit is getting crunk in hur :cheesy:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 11:52 AM
> *what u got htownhater?? u need to beat firme's wagon or miguel's regal, or me :biggrin: 4 the king of the streets belt
> [snapback]2904937[/snapback]​*


GOT ANY PIX OF "FIRME'S WAGON" ?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 11:40 AM
> *NEVER MIND BOILER ITS NOT MARIO, BACAUSE MARIO CANT SPELL OR READ!!!!! :cheesy: BUT I THINK HIS SCARED TO SAY WHO HE IS......      IM TONY HT TEAM CADDY!!!!SINGLE PUMP.....HOMIES
> [snapback]2905150[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 10:37 AM
> *BE HOME TONIGHT AND TOMORROW NIGHT BECAUSE I AM PLANNING A FRIENDLY HOUSE CALL!  HAVE THE BEER READY.
> [snapback]2905139[/snapback]​*


i'm always ready.,  housecalls are always welcome any time here    :biggrin: but u have a big risk 2 get serve tough :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 25 2005, 12:41 PM
> *GOT ANY PIX OF  "FIRME'S WAGON" ?
> [snapback]2905157[/snapback]​*


GO TO SPOKESANDJUICE.COM AND LOOK AT THE VIDEO CLIPS ITS ON THERE!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 11:41 AM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: it looks like shit is getting crunk in hur  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2905154[/snapback]​*


crunk it up! so looks like everyone's going to Roseland then, huh?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 25 2005, 10:41 AM
> *GOT ANY PIX OF  "FIRME'S WAGON" ?
> [snapback]2905157[/snapback]​*


go 2 spokesandjuice.com and check out the video of firme vs boiler (me), uwill see it there


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 10:43 AM
> *i'm always ready.,   housecalls are always welcome any time here       :biggrin: but u have a big risk 2 get serve tough :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905163[/snapback]​*


GET YOUR BATTERIES FULLY CHARGED, I AM CHARGING MINE AS SOON AS I GET OFF OF WORK!! I ALSO HAVE EXTRA MOTORS, JUST IN CASE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2005, 10:42 AM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2905160[/snapback]​*


that's right , mario still learning english as his second language :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

HEY H TOWN CADDY, ARE YOU GOING TO SWITCHES4LIFE'S HOUSE TONIGHT?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 11:47 AM
> *GET YOUR BATTERIES FULLY CHARGED, I AM CHARGING MINE AS SOON AS I GET OFF OF WORK!!  I ALSO HAVE EXTRA MOTORS, JUST IN CASE
> [snapback]2905178[/snapback]​*


what time?! Roseland Park, right? I need to pull up mapquest ... lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 10:47 AM
> *GET YOUR BATTERIES FULLY CHARGED, I AM CHARGING MINE AS SOON AS I GET OFF OF WORK!!  I ALSO HAVE EXTRA MOTORS, JUST IN CASE
> [snapback]2905178[/snapback]​*


my batteries are already charge,and i have xtra motors and hoses too


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 12:49 PM
> *HEY H TOWN CADDY, ARE YOU GOING TO SWITCHES4LIFE'S HOUSE TONIGHT?
> [snapback]2905190[/snapback]​*


YEAH IF YOUR SURE THAT YOUR GOING I WILL JUST LET ME KNOW FOR SURE, I CAN BE THE JUDGE!!!


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

HEY SWITCHES4LIFE, IS YOUR WIFE GONNA COOK SOME MENUDO FOR TONIGHT? I HEARD SHE COOKS PRETTY GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 10:51 AM
> *YEAH IF YOUR SURE THAT YOUR GOING I WILL JUST LET ME KNOW FOR SURE, I CAN BE THE JUDGE!!!
> [snapback]2905204[/snapback]​*


YEAH, I WILL BE THERE FOR SURE TONIGHT, IF NOT TOMORROW NIGHT!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 25 2005, 10:50 AM
> *what time?!  Roseland Park, right?  I need to pull up mapquest ... lol
> [snapback]2905193[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: it's easy 2 get there  just follow any lolo


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey ill take drank for me and bonafidecc4life


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 10:52 AM
> *HEY SWITCHES4LIFE, IS YOUR WIFE GONNA COOK SOME MENUDO FOR TONIGHT?  I HEARD SHE COOKS PRETTY GOOD. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2905206[/snapback]​*


menudo is 4 sunday morning fool :twak: but yeah she try


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IM OUT PEEPS GOTTA GO MAKE MONEY!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 25 2005, 11:50 AM
> *what time?!  Roseland Park, right?  I need to pull up mapquest ... lol
> [snapback]2905193[/snapback]​*


just don't ask me...i'll end up taking you through the city giving you the whole tour :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

then that means i want posole :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 11:57 AM
> *IM  OUT PEEPS GOTTA GO MAKE MONEY!!
> [snapback]2905229[/snapback]​*



big looser


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup htown. i got a hold of robert thanks for the new number


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2005, 11:59 AM
> *sup htown. i got a hold of robert thanks for the new number
> [snapback]2905241[/snapback]​*


when you getting it done


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 10:57 AM
> *IM  OUT PEEPS GOTTA GO MAKE MONEY!!
> [snapback]2905229[/snapback]​*


me 2 i got 2 make sure the mc is ready 4 2night, tomorrow, or sunday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 25 2005, 10:59 AM
> *when you getting it done
> [snapback]2905243[/snapback]​*


would have liked today, but not possible, so i dont know maybe next week. i wanted it for easter, now just as long as before dallas.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 25 2005, 11:57 AM
> *just don't ask me...i'll end up taking you through the city giving you the whole tour :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905230[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2005, 12:02 PM
> *would have liked today, but not possible, so i dont know maybe next week. i wanted it for easter, now just as long as before dallas.
> [snapback]2905251[/snapback]​*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

u know in second thought i think htownhater has a blazer!!!!!!u know what i mean...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ha almost everybody on lowridergeneral, are on this topic rightnow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

i think everyone is going to your house tonight! Right switches4life?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 11:05 AM
> *u know in second thought i think htownhater has a blazer!!!!!!u know what i mean...
> [snapback]2905267[/snapback]​*


if it' a blazer ? no problem


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 25 2005, 11:11 AM
> *i think everyone is going to your house tonight! Right switches4life?
> [snapback]2905288[/snapback]​*


almost everyday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

got to go 4 now, i will see you all tonight! I'll try to catch up with you in a bid.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 25 2005, 12:02 PM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2905256[/snapback]​*


ANDALE CHIFLADA QUE NO TE GUSTA RIGHT :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

K BYE SWITCHES4LIFE I AM GOING TO EAT PIZZA!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone in htown interested in some 22's.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sowhat was the correct number fro robert?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cant type for s**t today!

:twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Nuclear Designs, robert

281 541 5653


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

quonda mi gente?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 12:17 PM
> *ANDALE CHIFLADA QUE NO TE GUSTA RIGHT  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2905312[/snapback]​*


yo, Chiflada?! :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 25 2005, 01:47 PM
> *yo, Chiflada?!  :angel:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2905793[/snapback]​*


 :angel: 

ANGELS LOWRIDING!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 25 2005, 01:51 PM
> *:angel:
> 
> ANGELS LOWRIDING!!!
> [snapback]2905822[/snapback]​*


already, baby! :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 25 2005, 01:52 PM
> *already, baby!  :thumbsup:  :angel:
> [snapback]2905832[/snapback]​*


and we are working at the same time !!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 12:56 PM
> *menudo is 4 sunday morning fool :twak: but yeah she try
> [snapback]2905225[/snapback]​*


Sure wish I had some right now for my hangover..........  



:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

how much for the 22's


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Nuclear Designs, robert
> 
> 281 541 5653
> [snapback]2905604[/snapback]​*


did u get a hold of robert? :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SO WHATS UP PEOPLE, SO WHO IS GOING TO THE MONUMENT? I WANNA SEE SWITCHES 4 LIFE GO AGAINST H TOWN HATER. IMA HAVE MY CAMERA READY!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i want 1500 firm for the 22x9 1/2. only 3 have tires cuz i have a blowout a couple weeks ago. but no damage to the rim, the rims dont have a scratch on them, they are dirty in that pic. few ppl on layitlow have seen them they can vouch for me. 1500 firm. new tire will run about 300.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2005, 07:07 PM
> *did u get a hold of robert? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2907372[/snapback]​*



yes i did..some time next week he will do it. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2005, 09:36 PM
> *i want 1500 firm for the 22x9 1/2.  only 3 have tires cuz i have a blowout a couple weeks ago. but no damage to the rim, the rims dont have a scratch on them, they are dirty in that pic.  few ppl on layitlow have seen them they can vouch for me.  1500 firm.  new tire will run about 300.
> [snapback]2907669[/snapback]​*


Yup i can vouch for the rims. they DON'T have any nics or scratches, not even the one that had the bad tire on it.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Boiler you ready???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

man wtf!!! i'm here at the house waiting 4 htownhater, but iguess he got scured,so we are just going 2 keep drinking it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 11:33 PM
> *   man wtf!!! i'm here at the house waiting  4 htownhater, but iguess he got scured,so we are just going 2 keep drinking it up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2908035[/snapback]​*


what no invites :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 25 2005, 10:29 PM
> *Boiler you ready???
> [snapback]2908025[/snapback]​*


BIG TIME READY!!!WUZ UP GOOFY,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> what no invites :biggrin:
> [snapback]2908041[/snapback]​[/quote
> come over txgold , we have lot's of beer, ALL KIND  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 10:38 PM
> *BIG TIME READY!!!WUZ UP GOOFY,
> [snapback]2908047[/snapback]​*


nice signature......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey ***** wuz up!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

were them haters at houston...(htownhater)..i guess he couldnt make it to boilers house tonight oh well maybe some other day.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 11:07 PM
> *were them haters at houston...(htownhater)..i guess he couldnt make it to boilers house tonight oh well maybe some other day....  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2908161[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: wuz tony!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 11:07 PM
> *were them haters at houston...(htownhater)..i guess he couldnt make it to boilers house tonight oh well maybe some other day....  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2908161[/snapback]​*


wuz up tony!! where is your car!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 26 2005, 01:09 AM
> *:biggrin:  wuz tony!
> [snapback]2908166[/snapback]​*


not much mr Goofy just getting home from getting some work done to my caddy!!!trying to get it ready bacause the last time i hopped it was chippin real bad!!!!it should be ready!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up David!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2005, 11:12 PM
> *not much mr Goofy just getting home from getting some work done to my caddy!!!trying to get it ready bacause the last time i hopped it was chippin real bad!!!!it should be ready!!!!!
> [snapback]2908172[/snapback]​*


\

whats wrong your car is turning from single pumper to a lays name brand????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 25 2005, 11:13 PM
> *wuz up David!
> [snapback]2908174[/snapback]​*



was up goofy. Here just chillin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 damn tony dont worry i understand you whoooop up the ying yang!!! :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2005, 11:20 PM
> *:0 damn tony dont worry i understand you whoooop up the ying yang!!! :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2908188[/snapback]​*


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup, g's, playas


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2005, 12:42 PM
> *sup, g's
> [snapback]2909410[/snapback]​*


 :0 g's=godfathers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 26 2005, 11:48 AM
> *:0 g's=godfathers
> [snapback]2909421[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

so from what i hear, everybody going to baytown(mostly)so i guess i just have one stop to make then see yall out there!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still not for sure, might spend the day with my family


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey liv4lacs.. are you going to be able to get those parts for me..... i need to know a.s.a.p. help your fellow lowrider brother out.. lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

whats the deal HLC? i think i know who htown hater is. If that is the person who i think it is, he is a good friend of mine, he does know how to hop.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2005, 08:30 PM
> *hey liv4lacs.. are you going to be able to get those parts for me..... i need to know a.s.a.p. help your fellow lowrider brother out.. lol
> [snapback]2910991[/snapback]​*


Im sorry bro, Ive had a million things going on. What did you need again? Get at me on the PM


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

name names????


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 26 2005, 08:58 PM
> *name names????
> [snapback]2911123[/snapback]​*


i cant say his name cuz im not sure if it is him. htown hater if u know me hit me up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

income tax time. i know you fools get that big check, gone ahead and knock off these 22s.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2005, 09:06 PM
> *income tax time. i know you fools get that big check, gone ahead and knock off these 22s.....
> [snapback]2911162[/snapback]​*


Id buy them but all of my turds are too old and only have 5 lugs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

adapters...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2005, 09:10 PM
> *adapters...
> [snapback]2911173[/snapback]​*


5 to 6 lugs :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i can just weld them onto whatever u want them on....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

hey liv4lacs that guy did a good job on peewees car (silver leaf). he did my wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 26 2005, 09:17 PM
> *hey liv4lacs that guy did a good job on peewees car (silver leaf). he did my wheels :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2911188[/snapback]​*


Hes worth every penny too :biggrin: You guys got lucky....... I had to drive 1400 miles to get mine done


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

from what i hear, there's going 2 be a lot's of hopping comp. tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey firmelows? is ur homie taking his wagon 2 the park??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Hes worth every penny too :biggrin:  You guys got lucky....... I had to drive 1400 miles to get mine done
> [snapback]2911192[/snapback]​*


(Individuals CC.) yall some kool people, thanx.


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

whutup fellas what yall doing home on a sat. nite???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 26 2005, 07:24 PM
> *whutup fellas what yall doing home on a sat. nite???
> [snapback]2911199[/snapback]​*


u already know me homie, duty calls at 4am sharp..on easter too :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 26 2005, 09:21 PM
> *from what i hear, there's going 2 be a lot's of hopping comp. tomorrow :cheesy:
> [snapback]2911194[/snapback]​*


But only one will have reggaeton comming out his stereo......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 26 2005, 09:24 PM
> *(Individuals CC.) yall some kool people, thanx.
> [snapback]2911198[/snapback]​*


Anytime


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala workz_@Mar 26 2005, 07:24 PM
> *whutup fellas what yall doing home on a sat. nite???
> [snapback]2911199[/snapback]​*


got 2 be at the park early tomorrow, plus some of my bonafied homies are here working on their cars


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2005, 07:26 PM
> *But only one will have reggaeton comming out his stereo......
> [snapback]2911205[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 26 2005, 08:24 PM
> *hey firmelows? is ur homie taking his wagon 2 the park??
> [snapback]2911197[/snapback]​*


dunno yet


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 26 2005, 09:29 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2911214[/snapback]​*


I cant lie this guerro likes it too :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2005, 07:32 PM
> *dunno yet
> [snapback]2911219[/snapback]​*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

come on sunday, come on sunday!!!! :worship:i just cant wait........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 26 2005, 07:58 PM
> *come on sunday, come on sunday!!!! :worship:i just cant wait........
> [snapback]2911279[/snapback]​*


15 more minutes... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

hey guys see y'all at roseland park in baytown tomorrow....actually later on today....lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

well its 6am and im out to the park hope the wether gets better see ya out there!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Just got back from Rose land park the turn out was great. Pics will be up later


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im liking this..


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice day after all it was nice to see everyone having a good time


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

For those who haven't read this topic check it out. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=167219
I think this is a good cause if any of the Houston riders can help. I'm sure it will be apreciated. Give this guy a chance to enjoy what we all love to do.


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

first of all I want to thank everyone who came down to the park today ....


we celebrate our anniversary every year on easter ...
on an easter holiday is when our club got its start and today was a good day to celebrate our 14TH year with all the clubs that turned out!!!!! 

everyone had a blast and once again thanks to all who turned out!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@Mar 27 2005, 07:23 PM
> *first of all I want to thank everyone who came down to the park today ....
> we celebrate our anniversary every year on easter ...
> on an easter holiday is when our club got  its start and today was a good day to celebrate our 14TH year with all the clubs that turned out!!!!!
> ...



thats so touching :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 25 2005, 08:32 PM
> *SO WHATS UP PEOPLE, SO WHO IS GOING TO THE MONUMENT? I WANNA SEE SWITCHES 4 LIFE GO AGAINST H TOWN HATER. IMA HAVE MY CAMERA READY!
> [snapback]2907650[/snapback]​*


well, htownhater didn't show up , i understand if he got scured  instead, me and my homie bebo (same club) did some hoppin just 2 get things started   
IT WAS BADASS AT THE ROSELAND PARK 2DAY, and i can see planty of lowriding movement


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 27 2005, 08:15 PM
> *Nice day after all it was nice to see everyone having a good time
> [snapback]2915499[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

we need to have more gatherings like this throughout the year so we can all have a blast and kick it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2005, 08:24 PM
> *thats so touching  :tears:
> [snapback]2915538[/snapback]​*




you would of known if you had shown up fool....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@Mar 27 2005, 07:26 PM
> *you would of known if you had shown up fool....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2915551[/snapback]​*


i had good intentions, but work kicked my ass last night and this morning. i came home and crashed. wish i could have made it though.


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

anybody know what size rims on this car are.....14x7 or 14x6??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Mar 27 2005, 07:15 PM
> *Nice day after all it was nice to see everyone having a good time
> [snapback]2915499[/snapback]​*


it was fun 2 see everyone getting smash with eggs full of conffeti too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@Mar 27 2005, 09:24 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> we need to have more gatherings like this throughout the year so we can all have a blast and kick it!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2915544[/snapback]​*


I know that's wright everyone needs to get together more often
so everyone will keep having a blast :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

On April 30th Texas a&m will be holding a hispanic heritage festival. I recieved a call from the dean of admissions and wants to know if we can have some cars out to show for that day. This is not a show but it will be covered by local media and campus media. the event is from 1 - 5 . They want us to move in around 2:30.Anyone interested in going.......remember this is college town guys....lol :biggrin: if so pm or if u got my number call me for more details.........this is also a good opportunity to show them what htown is all about


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Im glad Houston Stylez and Hypnotized got 2gether and talked things out, both clubs are kool with each other and have no beef, keep up tha nice rides and represent houston lowriders 2 tha fullest, good luck to yall all... 

John..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@Mar 27 2005, 08:24 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> we need to have more gatherings like this throughout the year so we can all have a blast and kick it!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2915544[/snapback]​*


next time yall have one, i'll be there :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

didn't make it to the park today, this is what i did. :biggrin: we found some good stuff on the frame of this crappy ass car that latin turned me on to. there was a brand new telescopic driveshaft, new powerballs on the trailing arms and the frame was notched in the middle for hydros. 

so this frame is goin on my project 63, after i strip it blast it and clean everything.


and yes, latin, your motor tranny and rims are ok :biggrin: 



[attachmentid=134397]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*H.L.C.* was representing strong today at the park!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up FIRME!!(John,Zar)


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 27 2005, 10:08 PM
> *Wuz FIRME!!(John,Zar)
> [snapback]2915858[/snapback]​*


sup homie


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

f.y.i.


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2005, 09:03 PM
> *On April 30th Texas a&m  will be holding a hispanic heritage festival. I recieved a call from the dean of admissions and wants to know if we can have some cars out to show for that day. This is not a show but it will be covered by local media and campus media. the event is from 1 - 5 . They want us to move in around 2:30.Anyone interested in going.......remember this is college town guys....lol :biggrin:  if so pm or if u got my number call me for more details.........this is also a good opportunity to show them what htown is all about
> [snapback]2915653[/snapback]​*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 27 2005, 11:08 PM
> *Wuz up FIRME!!(John,Zar)
> [snapback]2915858[/snapback]​*


whats the deal?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 27 2005, 08:55 PM
> *didn't make it to the park today, this is what i did. :biggrin:  we found some good stuff on the frame of this crappy ass car that latin turned me on to.  there was a brand new telescopic driveshaft, new powerballs on the trailing arms and the frame was notched in the middle for hydros.
> 
> so this frame is goin on my project 63, after i strip it blast it and clean everything.
> ...



need some help pat? call me if you do :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 28 2005, 06:49 AM
> *need some help pat? call me if you do :biggrin:
> [snapback]2916845[/snapback]​*



heheh, man you know any help is great :biggrin: 

that car specifically has gone to Impala Heaven, only the frame/engine/tranny/rims remain. it was fun...

there is an interesting story behind that car. some chicanos and ****** were beefin and they threw a molotov cocktail through the window and burnt it to a crisp. i mean GONE. the body was very weak from the heat. and 2 dudes ended up getting shot over it, not in it or i wouldn't have touched it :0 

we're gonna start some primer/body work on my 63 this weekend, should be fun :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin: i got to get those pics developed. :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2005, 09:18 AM
> *:biggrin:  i got to get those pics developed.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2917319[/snapback]​*



:guns: im warnin you punk!



hey, are you sure that motor is a 327? we were lookin at it yesterday and kinda thought it might be a 350. we're gonna run the casting number on the block to find out for sure. that transmission is a Turbo 350 though, no Powerglide.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 09:33 AM
> *:guns: im warnin you punk!
> hey, are you sure that motor is a 327?  we were lookin at it yesterday and kinda thought it might be a 350.  we're gonna run the casting number on the block to find out for sure.  that transmission is a Turbo 350 though, no Powerglide.
> [snapback]2917393[/snapback]​*


no shit? it's cool, still have something to put it in. so it's a 350? pinche cojetortas kept saying it was a 327. but then again, this is a guy that paid 2500 for a rusted out '64 ss impala. :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2005, 09:45 AM
> *no shit?  it's cool, still have something to put it in.  so it's a 350?  pinche cojetortas kept saying it was a 327.  but then again, this is a guy that paid 2500 for a rusted out '64 ss impala.  :twak:
> [snapback]2917436[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i wish i woulda took pics of that car to show these fools, but i didn't want to offend homeboy :biggrin: he got ass raped with the sandpaper condom bigtime. the motor could be a 350, we aren't totally sure, so we'll check the casting number on the block. its got some 350 accessories on it, thats what makes us think that, but we don't know for sure yet. 


but man, homeboys car is a wreck. kinda like crusty, but all one color. wait a minute..........crusty wasn't as crusty as that other car loco!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 09:52 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i wish i woulda took pics of that car to show these fools, but i didn't want to offend homeboy :biggrin:  he got ass raped with the sandpaper condom bigtime.  the motor could be a 350, we aren't totally sure, so we'll check the casting number on the block.  its got some 350 accessories on it, thats what makes us think that, but we don't know for sure yet.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i think i gave him enough hell after you all left on his 2,500 investment. lol! shit, i got me a lawnmower for 5 bucks. have to pick it up before he finds out about layitlow. lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey pick me up one of those toilets out back while your there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 10:05 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey pick me up one of those toilets out back while your there.
> [snapback]2917519[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was pissed after i asked him what he planned to do with that lawnmower and he said he was going to trash it, so i said, fk it i'll take it home, then he said 5 bucks. :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2005, 10:08 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i was pissed after i asked him what he planned to do with that lawnmower and he said he was going to trash it, so i said, fk it i'll take it home, then he said 5 bucks.  :twak:
> [snapback]2917532[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man that dude is wild. spendin money he don't have on cars that cost more than a pile of rust is worth. and then tryin to sell everything around his house, even the damn Palma out front :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 10:12 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> man that dude is wild.  spendin money he don't have on cars that cost more than a pile of rust is worth.  and then tryin to sell everything around his house, even the damn Palma out front :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2917541[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man, that vato has issues. lol! he was telling me how he met a torta on-line the day before, she went there, he plugged her and sent her off. that day we were there she kept calling. must have told her he loved her to hit the flaps. lol! called me yesterday and said that she was stalking his house. lmao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 09:52 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i wish i woulda took pics of that car to show these fools, but i didn't want to offend homeboy :biggrin:  [snapback]2917470[/snapback]​*


oh btw, i got pics of it. lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

post em up!! LMAOF!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 11:00 AM
> *post em up!! LMAOF!!!
> [snapback]2917731[/snapback]​*


paisa, i have to develop the roll first.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2005, 11:08 AM
> *paisa, i have to develop the roll first.
> [snapback]2917755[/snapback]​*



develop? pinche buey, get a digital :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 11:19 AM
> *develop?  pinche buey, get a digital :biggrin:
> [snapback]2917789[/snapback]​*


fk that man, i just paid 5 bucks for a lawnmower :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2005, 11:21 AM
> *fk that man, i just paid 5 bucks for a lawnmower  :angry:
> [snapback]2917806[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Say Impalastyle I think I have the left QT moulding for ur 63 in case ur not gonna get new ones. Shit I just sold a 63 SS and I might have some extras at the house. I'll see what I got and let u know whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey cool, let me know what you got uffin: i'm always lookin for shit.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMERPIMPSON_@Mar 27 2005, 07:17 PM
> *...
> 
> 
> ...


is that angel vargas old impala that he traded that vato for a dually?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

wueno ?? :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 08:15 AM
> *heheh, man you know any help is great :biggrin:
> 
> that car specifically has gone to Impala Heaven, only the frame/engine/tranny/rims remain.  it was fun...
> ...


all u got to do is call. pm me your email address


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 28 2005, 02:21 PM
> *all u got to do is call. pm me your email address
> [snapback]2918637[/snapback]​*



its: [email protected]

i think saturday when homeboy gets off work, we're gonna pull all the trim off the car and prep it for sanding/primer on sunday. it should be real fun...

man its gonna go quicker than i thought cus i have this complete frame already off the body that way when the body is finished, i'll have a rebuilt clean chassis for it :biggrin: 

if you really got some time to kill this weekend, i more than gladly accept your help  

ahhhhh....nuthin like chillin with the homies fukn with cars....memories :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 02:35 PM
> *its:  [email protected]
> 
> i think saturday when homeboy gets off work, we're gonna pull all the trim off the car and prep it for sanding/primer on sunday.  it should be real fun...
> ...


i'll be by there saturday and check out your impala.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

DOES IT REALLY TAKE 243 PAGES TO FIND OUT "WHAT HAPPENED TO RICHMAN AVE." 


:biggrin:  :cheesy:   :0  :angry: :uh:
when topic started------------------->when topic is over


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

if you only knew the chisme :0 !!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Mar 28 2005, 03:08 PM
> *DOES IT REALLY TAKE 243 PAGES TO FIND OUT "WHAT HAPPENED TO RICHMAN AVE."
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:      :0    :angry:  :uh:
> when topic started------------------->when topic is over
> [snapback]2918910[/snapback]​*



sorry bro, this topic could never end. its not about what happened to richmond ave anymore, its a general houston gathering type of topic really...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2005, 03:04 PM
> *i'll be by there saturday and check out your impala.
> [snapback]2918877[/snapback]​*



gimme a call around 1:30 on sat :biggrin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 03:17 PM
> *sorry bro, this topic could never end.  its not about what happened to richmond ave anymore, its a general houston gathering type of topic really...
> [snapback]2918979[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: 

somebody edit the name of this topic


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Houston; sup pink panther! :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Mar 28 2005, 02:08 PM
> *DOES IT REALLY TAKE 243 PAGES TO FIND OUT "WHAT HAPPENED TO RICHMAN AVE."
> :biggrin:    :cheesy:      :0    :angry:  :uh:
> when topic started------------------->when topic is over
> [snapback]2918910[/snapback]​*



What Happened to CHI-ILL?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 28 2005, 03:23 PM
> *sup Houston; sup pink panther!  :wave:
> [snapback]2919027[/snapback]​*


hola!

so were you at the freakin cold ass picnic??


----------



## mrslorie (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2005, 03:18 PM
> *gimme a call around 1:30 on sat :biggrin:
> [snapback]2918985[/snapback]​*


ok, i'll call you after i leave the office around noon.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2005, 11:26 AM
> *is that angel vargas old impala that he traded that vato for a dually?
> [snapback]2918081[/snapback]​*


yes thats it!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 28 2005, 05:17 PM
> *yes thats it!!
> [snapback]2919689[/snapback]​*


clean, does big chris still own it? i have a lot of pics of that car when angel was bringing it back to life.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2005, 04:18 PM
> *clean, does big chris still own it?  i have a lot of pics of that car when angel was bringing it back to life.
> [snapback]2919692[/snapback]​*


naw NIX owns it now!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2005, 09:03 PM
> *On April 30th Texas a&m  will be holding a hispanic heritage festival. I recieved a call from the dean of admissions and wants to know if we can have some cars out to show for that day. This is not a show but it will be covered by local media and campus media. the event is from 1 - 5 . They want us to move in around 2:30.Anyone interested in going.......remember this is college town guys....lol :biggrin:  if so pm or if u got my number call me for more details.........this is also a good opportunity to show them what htown is all about
> [snapback]2915653[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 28 2005, 05:22 PM
> *naw NIX owns it now!!!!
> [snapback]2919718[/snapback]​*


no shit? that's cool. guess he got rid of the '63. i'll let angel know. he was wondering who had the car last.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today was drop top type weather, i couldnt help but take it for a spin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this weekend 04-3-05 we will be throwing a benifit hamburger cookoff at the park. plates will include burger and chips...... please come out and help support. thanks in advance Firme Lowrider Club.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what do the proceeds go to :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 07:28 PM
> *what do the proceeds go to  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2920406[/snapback]​*


to help pay for the travel expenses for the Dallas car show.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much for a plate and can i get a double meat.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 07:35 PM
> *how much for a plate and can i get a double meat.
> [snapback]2920442[/snapback]​*


man u can get as much meat as u want for a little extra :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 07:32 PM
> *today was drop top type weather, i couldnt help but take it for a spin
> [snapback]2920163[/snapback]​*


You and me both :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

plates include hamburger, chips, and a drink for $5.00 xtra meat $1.00 more


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2005, 07:42 PM
> *plates include hamburger, chips, and a drink for $5.00 xtra meat $1.00 more
> [snapback]2920495[/snapback]​*


with cheese :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2005, 08:47 PM
> *with cheese :cheesy:
> [snapback]2920527[/snapback]​*


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2005, 07:47 PM
> *with cheese :cheesy:
> [snapback]2920527[/snapback]​*


yes w/ or w/o


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how about if i bring my own bread, and plates. and my own soda too.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 08:01 PM
> *how about if i bring my own bread, and plates. and my own soda too.
> [snapback]2920610[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 08:01 PM
> *how about if i bring my own bread, and plates. and my own soda too.
> [snapback]2920610[/snapback]​*


7.50 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2005, 06:25 PM
> *this weekend  04-3-05 we will be throwing a benifit hamburger cookoff at the park. plates will include burger and chips...... please come out and help support. thanks in advance Firme Lowrider Club.
> [snapback]2920396[/snapback]​*


good idea :cheesy: cause i'm always getting ungry at the park :biggrin: i even wanted 2 buy a plate from yall on the past weeknds :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2005, 08:54 PM
> *good idea :cheesy:  cause  i'm always getting ungry at the park  :biggrin: i even wanted 2 buy a plate from yall on the past weeknds :biggrin:
> [snapback]2920779[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HEY WHATEVER HAPPEN 2 HTOWNHATER?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

reminder.. the houston stylez cc 32'tv raffle is on sunday.. we will still be selling tickets..so contact any of the members to buy one...and we will be raffling off the tv on the same day..... so bring a little extra money so u can eat ur b-b-que plate and watch your favorite show on your brand new tv....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2005, 09:03 PM
> *reminder.. the houston stylez cc  32'tv raffle is on sunday.. we will still be selling tickets..so contact any of the members to buy one...and we will be raffling off the tv on the same day..... so bring a little extra money so u can eat ur b-b-que plate and watch your favorite show on your brand new tv....
> [snapback]2920817[/snapback]​*


That's what I'm talkin about. :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Just a reminder our tickets will be $2.00 per ticket or $5.00 for 3 tickets thanks for all the suport


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2005, 06:42 PM
> *You and me both :0
> [snapback]2920494[/snapback]​*


show offs,whut up brian


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2005, 07:42 PM
> *plates include hamburger, chips, and a drink for $5.00 xtra meat $1.00 more
> [snapback]2920495[/snapback]​*


now thats what im talking about


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ill be there this weekend..........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2005, 06:25 PM
> *this weekend  04-3-05 we will be throwing a benifit hamburger cookoff at the park. plates will include burger and chips...... please come out and help support. thanks in advance Firme Lowrider Club.
> [snapback]2920396[/snapback]​*


Thats tight Big John....*H.L.C.* come out and support our fellow brothers from FIRME sunday!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 28 2005, 11:36 PM
> *show offs,whut up brian
> [snapback]2921398[/snapback]​*


And who might this be?????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2005, 09:54 PM
> *And who might this be?????
> [snapback]2921470[/snapback]​*


Juan..aka.formly known as The MOSCA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Lord of the mosquito’s. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 28 2005, 10:51 PM
> *Thats tight Big John....H.L.C. come out and support our fellow brothers from FIRME sunday!   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2921458[/snapback]​*


appreciate it homie.....i see the avitar


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2005, 09:03 PM
> *On April 30th Texas a&m  will be holding a hispanic heritage festival. I recieved a call from the dean of admissions and wants to know if we can have some cars out to show for that day. This is not a show but it will be covered by local media and campus media. the event is from 1 - 5 . They want us to move in around 2:30.Anyone interested in going.......remember this is college town guys....lol :biggrin:  if so pm or if u got my number call me for more details.........this is also a good opportunity to show them what htown is all about
> [snapback]2915653[/snapback]​*


ANYONE INTERESTED


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=135218]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i'll take a bite a that.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2005, 11:17 PM
> *[attachmentid=135218]
> [snapback]2921557[/snapback]​*


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm burger


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2005, 10:17 PM
> *[attachmentid=135218]
> [snapback]2921557[/snapback]​*


Wheres the chips?????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i think zar must of ate them


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

I see the empire has risen again


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 28 2005, 10:41 PM
> *I see the empire has risen again
> [snapback]2921665[/snapback]​*


 ......I had to put my Crown *l\/\/l* back on! :biggrin: *EMPIRE*/*H.L.C.!!!!!!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

anyone selling some pumps????


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

got my new name 




:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

What will this mean to Lowriders that go to Mac Gregor??



> *MacGregor Park gets $1 million facelift
> 
> 03:42 PM CST on Monday, March 28, 2005
> 
> ...


Yeah probably premium lowriderless parks...especially cause they wont want the "imprved roadways" hopped and scraped on. Will this bring the end to MacGregor?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 29 2005, 02:32 AM
> *What will this mean to Lowriders that go to Mac Gregor??
> Yeah probably premium lowriderless parks...especially cause they wont want the "imprved roadways" hopped and scraped on.  Will this bring the end to MacGregor?
> [snapback]2922352[/snapback]​*


damn, sounds like memorial park in the making.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

good  morning


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

whats tha deal fellas?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 29 2005, 08:08 AM
> *good  morning
> [snapback]2922860[/snapback]​*


wueno!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2005, 12:02 PM
> *wueno!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2923471[/snapback]​*


HEY DONT BE COPING MY SHIT :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 29 2005, 12:30 PM
> *HEY DONT BE COPING MY SHIT  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2923588[/snapback]​*


you need to "®" that saying :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn its quiet here, so to fill space:

[attachmentid=135534]

[attachmentid=135533]

[attachmentid=135535]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P. CRUSTY :tears: :angel:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2005, 02:30 PM
> *R.I.P. CRUSTY  :tears:  :angel:
> [snapback]2924117[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 29 2005, 02:36 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> [snapback]2924134[/snapback]​*


DAMN, it looks better w/o the body. lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: yea it does..hey you gonna do a frame off to that lawnmower?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 29 2005, 02:41 PM
> *:biggrin: yea it does..hey you gonna do a frame off to that lawnmower?
> [snapback]2924157[/snapback]​*


lmao! yeah but don't tell my amigo that i am. lol! he'll want it back. :twak: 

j/k, nah needs new carb. frame off is going to be the '65 ss.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: sup H*Town


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey latin, hurry up and get your stuff so i can start my frame :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 29 2005, 03:59 PM
> *hey latin, hurry up and get your stuff so i can start my frame :biggrin:
> [snapback]2924663[/snapback]​*


saturday cabron. won't be able to take the engine til the following weekend though.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2005, 10:15 PM
> *ANYONE INTERESTED
> [snapback]2921544[/snapback]​*


im down.. i aint got no car.. but i gots sum bikes i can take


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2005, 04:36 PM
> *im down.. i aint got no car.. but i gots sum bikes i can take
> [snapback]2924892[/snapback]​*


SOUNDS GOOD MAN REAL GOOD


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2005, 04:36 PM
> *im down.. i aint got no car.. but i gots sum bikes i can take
> [snapback]2924892[/snapback]​*


thatz ok darkness u can put the bike in the back of the truck......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2005, 09:03 PM
> *On April 30th Texas a&m  will be holding a hispanic heritage festival. I recieved a call from the dean of admissions and wants to know if we can have some cars out to show for that day. This is not a show but it will be covered by local media and campus media. the event is from 1 - 5 . They want us to move in around 2:30.Anyone interested in going.......remember this is college town guys....lol :biggrin:  if so pm or if u got my number call me for more details.........this is also a good opportunity to show them what htown is all about
> [snapback]2915653[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i'm down 2 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2005, 07:17 PM
> *i'm down 2  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2925723[/snapback]​*


cool


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

say firmelows, did ur homie finish thet custom ambulance yut??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2005, 07:31 PM
> *say firmelows, did ur homie finish thet custom ambulance yut??
> [snapback]2925768[/snapback]​*


yeah its pretty much finished last i saw he was just putting in the 12's....how did u know about it?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

OH YEAH STILL NEEDS TO PUT THE TOILET AND SINK IN


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I just found another pic from easter.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 29 2005, 06:32 PM
> *yeah its pretty much finished last i saw he was just putting in the 12's....how did u know about it?
> [snapback]2925771[/snapback]​*


he told me about it at the h.l.c. metting, i was really trippin about it , can u image somebody in a hurry 2 the hospital but stylin at the sametime :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

RIDING ALONG TALKING BOUT CAN U PUT SOME U.G.K. ON OR CAN I WATCH MY SOAPS......LOL


----------



## 05_rider (Mar 18, 2005)

nize pic you got there :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 05_rider_@Mar 29 2005, 07:44 PM
> *nize pic you got there  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2925801[/snapback]​*


I got more if you want them. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww dats fuck up.. daddy yankee went out like a punk.. lol j/p.. its all good.. i had 2 ride dat lil bike wit da helment on too....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=135746]
new biek update.. posted one new pic of da "SIC"deville


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this guy named Roy contacted me with this............he will be shooting this friday and saturday. Any one interested please let me know.................

I publish the Classic Low Rider Calendar. You can see
my work at www.Calendardepot.com. For the last few
years we have photographed our calendar in California.

Since I live in Houston now I would like to move more
of our production to Houston.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

oh damn sic...........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up my HTOWN brothers!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 29 2005, 09:52 PM
> *Wuz up my HTOWN brothers!!!
> [snapback]2926254[/snapback]​*


suppppppppppp


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 29 2005, 08:54 PM
> *suppppppppppp
> [snapback]2926271[/snapback]​*


u already killed the cow for sunday? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 29 2005, 10:01 PM
> *u already killed the cow for sunday? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926307[/snapback]​*


tomorrow


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 29 2005, 01:32 AM
> *What will this mean to Lowriders that go to Mac Gregor??
> Yeah probably premium lowriderless parks...especially cause they wont want the "imprved roadways" hopped and scraped on.  Will this bring the end to MacGregor?
> [snapback]2922352[/snapback]​*


it means better roads to crusie on  This is not the end of Macgregor Park or The end to our chill spot!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Mar 29 2005, 08:48 PM
> *oh damn sic...........
> [snapback]2926237[/snapback]​*


yup.. i gave yall a lil taste


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

SUP GOOFY I GUESS EMPIRE STRIKES BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Mar 29 2005, 09:51 PM
> *SUP GOOFY I GUESS EMPIRE STRIKES BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926558[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :twak: ...yeah jus got my crown back!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que honda homeboy!!!!SWITCHES4LIFE  YA ANDAS EN LA CHINGA. PUES YO APANAS VOY! :biggrin: A LAS 8


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 30 2005, 05:53 AM
> *que honda homeboy!!!!SWITCHES4LIFE  YA ANDAS EN LA CHINGA. PUES YO APANAS VOY! :biggrin: A LAS 8
> [snapback]2927751[/snapback]​*


que onda loco lets get ready 4 sunday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:scrutinize: good morning switches4life !!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2005, 09:03 PM
> *On April 30th Texas a&m  will be holding a hispanic heritage festival. I recieved a call from the dean of admissions and wants to know if we can have some cars out to show for that day. This is not a show but it will be covered by local media and campus media. the event is from 1 - 5 . They want us to move in around 2:30.Anyone interested in going.......remember this is college town guys....lol :biggrin:  if so pm or if u got my number call me for more details.........this is also a good opportunity to show them what htown is all about
> [snapback]2915653[/snapback]​*


reminder.........................


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Every one needs to bring $10 to the park with them this sunday $5 for a plate and $5 for 3 raffle tickets for the 32" tv. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 30 2005, 08:14 AM
> *:scrutinize:  good morning switches4life !!
> [snapback]2928134[/snapback]​*


wuz up pink ,how's ur typical pink day going?? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 30 2005, 11:47 AM
> *Every one needs to bring $10 to the park with them this sunday $5 for a plate and $5 for 3 raffle tickets for the 32" tv.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2928893[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Gotta work Sunday :angry: :angry: 

Maybe if I got in RREEAALLY early I can be out early. Saturday is my niece's 2nd B-day so I am not working that day, otherwise I would and be off Sunday.

Wassup everyone?!


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2005, 07:57 PM
> *HEY WHATEVER HAPPEN 2 HTOWNHATER?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2920785[/snapback]​*


Im back, I had a big ass problem..... let's just say, you don't have to worry about me for a few months, I still went to the picnic, I saw you and your friend hittin them switches on yall's cars.... pretty good show.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 30 2005, 12:43 PM
> *Im back, I had a big ass problem..... let's just say, you don't have to worry about me for a few months, I still went to the picnic, I saw you and your friend hittin them switches on yall's cars.... pretty good show.
> [snapback]2929236[/snapback]​*


what kinda problem


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 30 2005, 11:47 AM
> *what kinda problem
> [snapback]2929259[/snapback]​*


THEFT :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 30 2005, 12:54 PM
> *THEFT :angry:
> [snapback]2929301[/snapback]​*


dammmmmmmm that sucks man i know how it feels


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 30 2005, 01:03 PM
> *dammmmmmmm that sucks man i know how it feels
> [snapback]2929349[/snapback]​*


still angered after 8 years since my regal was stolen and stripped. miss that bitch


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 30 2005, 12:54 PM
> *THEFT :angry:
> [snapback]2929301[/snapback]​*


My parents had a 78 Grand Prix...it was no lolo but it was stolen and retrieved about 5 times.
1. from home driveway
2. Mom's work at St. Thomas U.
3. from home driveway Conveniently found by tow truck driver willing to tow home for a fee. I think he stole it in the first place. Parents about to walk out the door to buy a Chrylser New Yorker 5th Ave. when the phone rang.
4. Milby High School , someone plowed it into the student lot fence.
5. cant remember.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 30 2005, 12:43 PM
> *Im back, I had a big ass problem..... let's just say, you don't have to worry about me for a few months, I still went to the picnic, I saw you and your friend hittin them switches on yall's cars.... pretty good show.
> [snapback]2929236[/snapback]​*



IT SUCKS TO BE YOU !!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 30 2005, 12:05 PM
> *wuz up pink ,how's ur typical pink day going?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2928991[/snapback]​*


not like usual i took some pills and i am freaking out they have me all shaking and shit :uh: 

besides that im a normal pink panther wearing a pink shirt and pink shoes


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 30 2005, 12:41 PM
> *not like usual i took some pills and i am freaking out they have me all shaking and shit  :uh:
> 
> besides that im a normal pink panther wearing a pink shirt and pink shoes
> [snapback]2929624[/snapback]​*


u need help?? :biggrin: i got some better pills :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 30 2005, 02:06 PM
> *u need help?? :biggrin:  i got some better pills :biggrin:
> [snapback]2929788[/snapback]​*


WHAT KIND OF PILLS ARE THEY :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

SUP PINK PANTHER!!! :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 29 2005, 01:32 AM
> *What will this mean to Lowriders that go to Mac Gregor??
> Yeah probably premium lowriderless parks...especially cause they wont want the "imprved roadways" hopped and scraped on.  Will this bring the end to MacGregor?
> [snapback]2922352[/snapback]​*


dunno???


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

Wuz da deal Htown!!! Hamnizzie iz in this bizzie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Empire huh. I guess that the way it goes.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz da deal HAMBONE!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 30 2005, 06:36 PM
> *Empire huh. I guess that the way it goes.
> [snapback]2931114[/snapback]​*


  ..itz all good lil g


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

To each his own.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 30 2005, 07:27 PM
> *Wuz da deal Htown!!! Hamnizzie iz in this bizzie!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931066[/snapback]​*


what hamnizzzeeeeeeee


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Big john......wut it do!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Mar 30 2005, 07:42 PM
> *Big john......wut it do!
> [snapback]2931148[/snapback]​*


chilling what u doing?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WHATS THE DEAL H_TOWN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 30 2005, 11:43 AM
> *Im back, I had a big ass problem..... let's just say, you don't have to worry about me for a few months, I still went to the picnic, I saw you and your friend hittin them switches on yall's cars.... pretty good show.
> [snapback]2929236[/snapback]​*


man that sucks , i feel u man, i had a lot of cars stolen before, i hate mofos that don't work 4 their shit and steal from us , the real workers that have a JOB,.. but don't worrie man just let me know who u are , don't be shy, if u are down with the hoppers , u can even ride with me 2 do some gashoppin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 30 2005, 01:30 PM
> *WHAT KIND OF PILLS ARE THEY  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2929947[/snapback]​*


lets just say , it's a good medicine 4 u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

jus here bizzird!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wheres everyone???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Why do I feel like Snoop Dog has taken over this thread :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Why do I feel like Snoop Dog has taken over this thread  :ugh:
> [snapback]2931736[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2005, 09:00 PM
> *Why do I feel like Snoop Dog has taken over this thread  :ugh:
> [snapback]2931736[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :angry: Thatz Goof Dog...not snoop dog!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Mar 30 2005, 01:54 PM
> *THEFT :angry:
> [snapback]2929301[/snapback]​*


damm homie i hate to hear that, but shit happens and you just got to keep on going!!!!!


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2005, 09:10 PM
> *:angry: Thatz Goof Dog!!!!
> [snapback]2931796[/snapback]​*


goof doggy dog that u? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see wat happens when i get bored....
[attachmentid=136485]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Mar 30 2005, 09:11 PM
> *goof doggy dog that u? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931804[/snapback]​*


fo sho....... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2005, 09:13 PM
> *see wat happens when i get bored....
> [attachmentid=136485]
> [snapback]2931815[/snapback]​*


calm down barbarian!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2005, 11:10 PM
> *:uh:  :angry: Thatz Goof Dog...not snoop dog!!!!
> [snapback]2931796[/snapback]​*


I guess I asked for that one :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Tony!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2005, 09:18 PM
> *calm down barbarian!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931851[/snapback]​*


naw .. its just 2 scare these punks ass kids around here..... but i was bored tho


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2005, 09:21 PM
> *naw .. its just 2 scare  these punks ass kids around here..... but i was bored tho
> [snapback]2931873[/snapback]​*


wheres the shield and sword?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2005, 09:22 PM
> *wheres the shield and sword?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2931881[/snapback]​*


ooo yea.. ill make one later.... watch... wait till i get bored... i been workin on da bike alot tho


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

Whos ready for sunday?? The Navi is ready!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Ham wut it do! The Gator is ready to make its first apperance at MacGregor PARK sunday my brotha?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2005, 11:21 PM
> *wuz up Tony!
> [snapback]2931872[/snapback]​*


not much mr Goof Dog just here relaxin at home!!!!waitn 4 sunday!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MY H TOWN BROTHERS, DOES ANYONE HAVE AN EXTRA SET OF ARMS FOR A CADDY OR A CAPRICE THAT THEY WOULD LIKE TO SELL? DONT FEEL LIKE GOING TO THE PICK A PARTS... :biggrin: IF SO PLEASE PM ME! THANKS... :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

jus saw the news 0% of rain all weekend!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2005, 11:57 PM
> *jus saw the news 0% of rain all weekend!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2932045[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2005, 09:57 PM
> *jus saw the news 0% of rain all weekend!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2932045[/snapback]​*


ugh! yea right.. dats for now.. wait till friday... u know how houston is....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2005, 10:04 PM
> *ugh! yea right.. dats for now.. wait till friday... u know how houston is....
> [snapback]2932070[/snapback]​*


keep hope alive young one!


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2005, 10:44 PM
> *keep hope alive young one!
> [snapback]2932210[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2005, 10:44 PM
> *keep hope alive young one!
> [snapback]2932210[/snapback]​*


yea ill try.. but dats just how shit goes


----------



## bonafide1979 (Jan 19, 2005)

What's up Pink?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafide1979_@Mar 31 2005, 07:55 AM
> *What's up Pink?
> [snapback]2933160[/snapback]​*


hey bitch whatcha doingon line so early :0 

oh and ilove your interest on your profile :cheesy: 

so hows "work"


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

wueno :wave: wueno se encuentra switches4life???


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Rug442 I wonder who that is.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 31 2005, 09:19 AM
> *Rug442 I wonder who that is.
> [snapback]2933558[/snapback]​*


who da hell is that


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Who do we know that drives an old green cutlas.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 31 2005, 09:28 AM
> *Who do we know that drives an old green cutlas.
> [snapback]2933600[/snapback]​*


ohh ok.. i figured it was him... damn our whole club is almost on here....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Thats right we're taking over lay it low.  
Now if mario would only get a damn computer.


----------



## bonafide1979 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey pinky... work is work... i cant wait to go home.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafide1979_@Mar 31 2005, 11:52 AM
> *Hey pinky... work is work... i cant wait to go home.
> [snapback]2933925[/snapback]​*


 i know what you mean jelly bean  

i have not seen ex214 shes usually on line just like me ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

HERE I AM!!! I've actually been doing some work lately! lmao :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2005, 12:36 PM
> *HERE I AM!!!  I've actually been doing some work lately!  lmao :roflmao:
> [snapback]2934163[/snapback]​*


OMG :0 

me too ive been busy


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 31 2005, 12:40 PM
> *OMG  :0
> 
> me too ive been busy
> [snapback]2934194[/snapback]​*


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2005, 12:52 PM
> *
> [snapback]2934262[/snapback]​*


we are such ripoffs to our employer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
right ex & bonafide?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bonafide1979 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm bored right now but i know its fixing to get busy again.... i just had lunch and you?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafide1979_@Mar 31 2005, 01:14 PM
> *I'm bored right now but i know its fixing to get busy again.... i just had lunch and you?
> [snapback]2934398[/snapback]​*


fixin? 
you work for harris county and have that slang talk ?

shame on you !!! :0 

i have not had lunch or breakfast :angry: 

i am bullshitting on the phone with "companies"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WORK WHO CARES IM ON THE NET ALL DAY HERE LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2005, 12:36 PM
> *HERE I AM!!!  I've actually been doing some work lately!  lmao :roflmao:
> [snapback]2934163[/snapback]​*


screw work, i just got back from taking a box of documents to the lyric center. man that shit is far from my building, i'm tired! :angry:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

guess i rattled somthing ;x thats about to get out of portion........ >;]


----------



## houtexsloca (Feb 28, 2005)

me and my houtex64 should be cruizing this weekend in his new impala


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

then again u gotta GIVE RESPECT before u GET respect......>;]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2005, 03:11 PM
> *screw work, i just got back from taking a box of documents to the lyric center.  man that shit is far from my building, i'm tired! :angry:
> [snapback]2934888[/snapback]​*


for real ... I've been running around this fkn office carrying boxes and moving shit all fkn day ... :angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2005, 04:43 PM
> *for real ... I've been running around this fkn office carrying boxes and moving shit all fkn day ...  :angry:
> [snapback]2935231[/snapback]​*


poor thing ! i feel you but i dont pick up boxes !


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 31 2005, 04:50 PM
> *poor thing ! i feel you but i dont pick up boxes !
> [snapback]2935283[/snapback]​*


I don't have to all the time either ... I'm just getting my War Room ready for trial ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Gonna have to take a cruize through Texas this year


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 31 2005, 05:04 PM
> *Gonna have to take a cruize through Texas this year
> [snapback]2935379[/snapback]​*


when u coming down homie?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2005, 04:11 PM
> *screw work, i just got back from taking a box of documents to the lyric center.  man that shit is far from my building, i'm tired! :angry:
> [snapback]2934888[/snapback]​*


Screw you buddy........... Boxes :uh: Try slangin asphault all day :angry: 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 31 2005, 05:34 PM
> *Screw you buddy........... Boxes :uh:  Try slangin asphault all day :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2935799[/snapback]​*


asphault?...trying dealing with ben taub patients all daY!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 31 2005, 06:34 PM
> *Screw you buddy........... Boxes :uh:  Try slangin asphault all day :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2935799[/snapback]​*



hey sittin on ur arse all day doesn't count :biggrin:



you know white folks don't work OUTSIDE in construction :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2005, 08:14 PM
> *hey sittin on ur arse all day doesn't count :biggrin:
> you know white folks don't work OUTSIDE in construction :cheesy:
> [snapback]2935991[/snapback]​*


Everyone says I'm a whitexican so does that mean I should work hard too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2005, 07:36 PM
> *asphault?...trying dealing with ben taub patients all daY!!!!
> [snapback]2935812[/snapback]​*


Well lets see...... Puke and AC or the smell off 320 degree asphault in your face all day. Oh and 100% humidity :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey liv4 lacs... any luch on those parts


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

what it do scoobys???


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 31 2005, 06:32 PM
> *Well lets see...... Puke and AC or the smell off 320 degree asphault in your face all day. Oh and 100% humidity :biggrin:
> [snapback]2936056[/snapback]​*


 at least your work truck has a/c!!!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 31 2005, 07:47 PM
> *at least your work truck has a/c!!!!!!
> [snapback]2936609[/snapback]​*


A/C whats that never heard of A/C before :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 31 2005, 06:32 PM
> *Well lets see...... Puke and AC or the smell off 320 degree asphault in your face all day. Oh and 100% humidity :biggrin:
> [snapback]2936056[/snapback]​*


yea right cmon you know youre the guy with the cup of coffee, sun glasses, nextel and clip board at the job site....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2005, 07:54 PM
> *yea right cmon you know youre the guy with the cup of coffee, sun glasses, nextel and clip board at the job site....
> [snapback]2936664[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Mar 31 2005, 03:38 PM
> *then again u gotta GIVE RESPECT before u GET respect......>;]
> [snapback]2935204[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 31 2005, 07:28 PM
> *Everyone says I'm a whitexican so does that mean I should work hard too
> [snapback]2936036[/snapback]​*



ok, you gotta point there.... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 31 2005, 04:50 PM
> *poor thing ! i feel you but i dont pick up boxes !
> [snapback]2935283[/snapback]​*


Where you at, Pink!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Mar 31 2005, 05:04 PM
> *Gonna have to take a cruize through Texas this year
> [snapback]2935379[/snapback]​*


Ya sabes! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 31 2005, 09:47 PM
> *at least your work truck has a/c!!!!!!
> [snapback]2936609[/snapback]​*


I spend 60% of my day in my truck..... My AC only works 20% of the time. Its the oldest bucket in the fleet  



> yea right cmon you know youre the guy with the cup of coffee, sun glasses, nextel and clip board at the job site....
> 
> I wish, that would me my boss :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

BIG JJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wuz up pink!!!, it 's friday and i can't wait 2 get out of work and get me some chelas, so are u down 2 joint me o que te pegan? :biggrin:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

SUP SWITCHES, WOULD U BE AT UR HOUSE LIKE LAST WEEKEND? CAN I BRING MY OWN BEER...... NO CAR :tears:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Where you at, Pink!?!?!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2937010[/snapback]​*


GOODMORNING :cheesy: 

MISS ME


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 08:44 AM
> *wuz up pink!!!, it 's friday and i can't wait 2 get out of work and get me some chelas, so are u down 2 joint me o que te pegan? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2938748[/snapback]​*


OH YOU DID NOT TOUCH THAT SUBJECT !!

A MI NO ME DAN CHINGASOS ME CHINGAN!!! 

:0 

I HAVE 2 18 PACKS AT HOME AND YOUR FAVORITE 2 SMIRNOFFS SO YEAH ILL CALL YALL WHEN I GET OFF :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 1 2005, 09:38 AM
> *GOODMORNING  :cheesy:
> 
> MISS ME
> [snapback]2938881[/snapback]​*


YES MA'AM!!! CHECK YOUR PM'S FOOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 1 2005, 09:42 AM
> *YES MA'AM!!!  CHECK YOUR PM'S FOOL!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2938890[/snapback]​*


OK OK CHILL OUT I JUST DID !!! :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 1 2005, 09:44 AM
> *OK OK CHILL OUT I JUST DID !!! :0
> [snapback]2938896[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Are you on the case, Inspector Pink Panther?! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

YES IM ON TH ROLL WITH A WEE BIT HANG OVER :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

World's Biggest Block Party Carshow (Party 104.9 FM)
Time: April 17, 2005 - 12:30 to 5:00 PM
Location: 17770 Imperial Valley Dr.
Houston, TX
Info: Mr. Sanchez @ 281-444-4591

Rap Contest, Car Hop Competition

For more events check out spokesandjuice.com


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 1 2005, 08:41 AM
> *OH YOU DID NOT TOUCH THAT SUBJECT !!
> 
> A MI NO ME DAN CHINGASOS ME CHINGAN!!!
> ...


sshhh me don't drink smirnoffs?? what u talking about :biggrin: but anyways give a call when u get out of work


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey houstex64 , ur lady has a cool signature :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 12:10 PM
> *hey houstex64 , ur lady has a cool signature :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939527[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 1 2005, 08:01 AM
> *SUP SWITCHES, WOULD U BE AT UR HOUSE LIKE LAST WEEKEND?  CAN I BRING MY OWN BEER...... NO CAR :tears:
> [snapback]2938788[/snapback]​*


yes sir , we'r always chillin at my house on the weeknds, h townteam, bonafied, hypnotize, etc


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 1 2005, 11:16 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2939560[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IT'S NOT CHEATING IF UR IN A DIFERENT ZIPCODE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 12:20 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939583[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 12:25 PM
> *IT'S NOT CHEATING IF UR IN A DIFERENT ZIPCODE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939609[/snapback]​*


YOUR GETTING A WHOOP ASS BY ME :twak:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 1 2005, 10:05 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Are you on the case, Inspector Pink Panther?!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2938943[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW I WAS LAUGHING B/C MY HUSBAND TELLS ME THAT I INVESTIGATE ...


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 11:25 AM
> *IT'S NOT CHEATING IF UR IN A DIFERENT ZIPCODE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939609[/snapback]​*


:twak: I rather not say a word!! :nono: Somebody will be sleeping in the couch tonight!!!!


----------



## houtexsloca (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 12:10 PM
> *hey houstex64 , ur lady has a cool signature :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939527[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## vero (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 12:10 PM
> *hey houstex64 , ur lady has a cool signature :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939527[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vero_@Apr 1 2005, 02:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2939955[/snapback]​*


damn, now you guys came over the the h-town thread to fuck with me.......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

that's below the belt....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 01:10 PM
> *hey houstex64 , ur lady has a cool signature :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2939527[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
no mames buey, that's not my vieja.....it's djlatin and gotti acting like my vieja....they've got a personality disfunction and like to dress up like putas and chat with people over the net.....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 1 2005, 01:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no mames buey, that's not my vieja.....it's djlatin and gotti acting like my vieja....they've got a personality disfunction and like to dress up like putas and chat with people over the net.....
> [snapback]2939979[/snapback]​*


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 1 2005, 01:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no mames buey, that's not my vieja.....it's djlatin and gotti acting like my vieja....they've got a personality disfunction and like to dress up like putas and chat with people over the net.....
> [snapback]2939979[/snapback]​*


este vato kotex64, i can't even work without you accusing me of getting your lady on layitlow. fess up and just admit your lady has been watching your posts. :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 1 2005, 01:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no mames buey, that's not my vieja.....it's djlatin and gotti acting like my vieja....they've got a personality disfunction and like to dress up like putas and chat with people over the net.....
> [snapback]2939979[/snapback]​*


Don't drag me into your bullshit Kotex it's not our fault your girl be watching you .......she was telling Jesse how she hates how you deny her :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti-_@Apr 1 2005, 01:47 PM
> *Don't drag me into your bullshit Kotex it's not our fault your girl be watching you .......she was telling Jesse how she hates how you deny her :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2940106[/snapback]​*


oh shit, i just spit all over the fucken blueprints. lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2005, 01:48 PM
> *oh shit, i just spit all over the fucken blueprints.  lmao!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2940117[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
She wanted to bang Travieso yesterday!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

link? lmao!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 1 2005, 12:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no mames buey, that's not my vieja.....it's djlatin and gotti acting like my vieja....they've got a personality disfunction and like to dress up like putas and chat with people over the net.....
> [snapback]2939979[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they deserve an OSCAR 4 that acting :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 02:03 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: they deserve an OSCAR 4 that acting :biggrin:
> [snapback]2940185[/snapback]​*


Personality disfunction hhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa you the one that don't no if your coming or going admitt she's your girl why bullshit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vero_@Apr 1 2005, 12:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2939955[/snapback]​*


show them, show them :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 1 2005, 11:42 AM
> *YOUR GETTING A WHOOP ASS BY ME  :twak:
> [snapback]2939708[/snapback]​*


bring it on :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 02:06 PM
> *show them, show them :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2940196[/snapback]​*


HEY LOOK WHAT I GOT FROM GOTTI


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=168181&st=0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 02:08 PM
> *bring it on  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2940207[/snapback]​*


THIS ONE TOO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 1 2005, 01:09 PM
> *HEY LOOK WHAT I GOT FROM GOTTI
> [snapback]2940213[/snapback]​*


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 02:10 PM
> *
> 
> [snapback]2940220[/snapback]​*


OH I SEE HOW YOU IS YOU DONT LIKE PINK PANTHER ANYMORE :0 :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 1 2005, 02:09 PM
> *HEY LOOK WHAT I GOT FROM GOTTI
> [snapback]2940213[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Pink Panther check it out
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...6lr%3D%26sa%3DG


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 1 2005, 12:44 PM
> *YOU KNOW I WAS LAUGHING B/C MY HUSBAND TELLS ME THAT I INVESTIGATE ...
> [snapback]2939715[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: te dije!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 1 2005, 01:11 PM
> *OH I SEE HOW YOU IS YOU DONT LIKE PINK PANTHER ANYMORE  :0  :angry:
> [snapback]2940227[/snapback]​*


i do, i do :cheesy: :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2005, 03:02 PM
> *i do, i do :cheesy:  :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2940459[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LONE RANGER!!!!! :biggrin: ha!ha!ha! :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

nice outside, perfect 4 some cruising!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

perfect for some cruising tonight!

what do you all say?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 2 2005, 01:50 PM
> *perfect for some cruising tonight!
> 
> what do you all say?
> [snapback]2944086[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: name the place :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

weather is badass today. i would cruise but i gotta work at 4am...and since we step the time up, its even earlier :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man running around on all these photo shoots got me tired oh well 1more to go


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anything happening tonite????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hooters richmond & gessner

tonight

9-9:30?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

provok and I will be there, everyone come out and cruise


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wazaaaahhh my nizzzles.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 3 2005, 12:07 AM
> *wazaaaahhh my nizzzles.
> [snapback]2946124[/snapback]​*



Whats up homies!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Great day for the park. Hope to see a lot of rides.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WAS HOPING to get 2 work early 2-day so i could go to park, but overslept. Damn!!! Just got back 2 work from fry's. Picked up Hitachi 2GB Microdrive CFII card for 99.99- 40 MIR=59.99 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Where's every one at? Hope ya go support Firme and Houston Styles today at the park. See ya up there.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

i dunno....but this thread is pretty much DEAD. Maybe since it aint about Richmond ave. anymore, one about Houston in general should be started.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

We would like to thank everyone who supported our raffle. And congradulations to Mick of Idividuals on his new TV.


----------



## bajito79 (Jan 28, 2005)

man I went to the park today and I didn't see to much of anything.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bajito79_@Apr 3 2005, 07:03 PM
> *man I went to the park today and I didn't see to much of anything.
> [snapback]2948822[/snapback]​*


u probably need some new glasses homie :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k what time u went?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bajito79_@Apr 3 2005, 09:03 PM
> *man I went to the park today and I didn't see to much of anything.
> [snapback]2948822[/snapback]​*


you must be blind homie because there was so much going on everywhere....a little bit of everything!!!!
:twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sup tony, como ves a este vato o alomejor fue al parke a varrer a las 10 am :biggrin: :biggrinr maybe homeboy went 2 the wrong park :biggrin:


----------



## bajito79 (Jan 28, 2005)

all I seen was a whole bunch of japanese :biggrin: first time going


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2005, 09:37 PM
> *sup tony, como ves a este vato o alomejor fue al parke a varrer a las 10 am  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2948962[/snapback]​*


yeah thats what probably happened cause the park was of the hook today!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: just incase he dont know it always gets good after 3 pm........not 10 am...
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bajito79_@Apr 3 2005, 07:40 PM
> *all I seen was a whole bunch of japanese :biggrin: first time going
> [snapback]2948986[/snapback]​*


i think u went 2 the wrong park homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah im sure he did because no chinos at macgregor park that i know of....oh yeah just the one with bonifide c.c. but his a mexchino!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 3 2005, 07:45 PM
> *yeah im sure he did because no chinos at macgregor park that i know of....oh yeah just the one with bonifide c.c. but his a mexchino!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2949019[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no rice at macgregor


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ok someone take a ruler next sunday because we'r going 2 define who's THE KING OF THE STREETS in houston,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i have a question about the HLC (houston lowrider council)

what is the goal of the HLC , and what are the future plans for the HLC.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2005, 09:51 PM
> *ok someone take a ruler next sunday because we'r going 2 define who's THE KING OF THE STREETS in houston,
> [snapback]2949064[/snapback]​*


now thats what im talkin about homie.....lets get it on!!!!!only one rule the owner has to hit his own switch!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## bajito79 (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll just have to look for more feria in the couch for gas money and go look for the right park next sunday :biggrin: I promise not to get f--k up the night before.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 3 2005, 07:55 PM
> *now thats what im talkin about homie.....lets get it on!!!!!only one rule the owner has to hit his own switch!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2949093[/snapback]​*


o hell yeah, no cheerleaders allowed 2 hit the switch,  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bajito79_@Apr 3 2005, 07:58 PM
> *I'll just have to look for more feria in the couch for gas money and go look for the right park next sunday :biggrin:  I promise not to get f--k up the night before.
> [snapback]2949108[/snapback]​*


by the way homie , this is happening in houston, now where are u?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2005, 07:53 PM
> *i have a question about the HLC (houston lowrider council)
> 
> what is the goal of the HLC , and what are the future plans for the HLC.
> [snapback]2949076[/snapback]​*


H.L.C. = SUPPORT, RESPECT, AND MOST OF ALL, UNITY.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

A GOOD EXAMPLE OF HOW THE H.L.C. IS ,LIKE 2 DAY AT THE PARK I FEEL LIKE THERE WAS GOOD SUPPORT FROM EVERYBODY TO CONTRIBUTE ON FIRME'S SELL AND ALSO HOUSTON STYLES'S RAFFLE ,


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2005, 10:10 PM
> *A GOOD EXAMPLE OF HOW THE H.L.C. IS ,LIKE 2 DAY AT THE PARK I FEEL LIKE THERE WAS GOOD SUPPORT FROM EVERYBODY TO CONTRIBUTE ON FIRME'S SELL AND ALSO HOUSTON STYLES'S RAFFLE ,
> [snapback]2949196[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:the firme burger shack!!!!! :biggrin: them burgers were gooodd....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

we would like to thank all of you who came out to support out burger sale.........we had so much help we sold out and had to make extra runs to the store.....appreciate the help once again.......................


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2005, 09:10 PM
> *A GOOD EXAMPLE OF HOW THE H.L.C. IS ,LIKE 2 DAY AT THE PARK I FEEL LIKE THERE WAS GOOD SUPPORT FROM EVERYBODY TO CONTRIBUTE ON FIRME'S SELL AND ALSO HOUSTON STYLES'S RAFFLE ,
> [snapback]2949196[/snapback]​*


so is that it....or is it going to expand to other things, besides the park?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 3 2005, 09:19 PM
> *so is that it....or is it going to expand to other things, besides the park?
> [snapback]2949253[/snapback]​*


take 1 step at a time homie 1 step at a time


----------



## bajito79 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2005, 09:02 PM
> *by the way homie , this is happening in houston, now where are u?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2949141[/snapback]​*


man i'm here in the dome. If this the park on MLK and OST I guess i'll go before 7:00 pm next week :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 3 2005, 08:13 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:the firme burger shack!!!!! :biggrin: them burgers were gooodd....
> [snapback]2949218[/snapback]​*


 it even remind me of my old mexico, when john was sayin all loud,COME GET UR BURGER :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2005, 09:21 PM
> *it even remind me of my old mexico, when john was sayin all loud,COME GET UR BURGER :biggrin:
> [snapback]2949270[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=169186
just started this topic check it out?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

also appreciate all those who came out for the calander photo shoots.......for those who are being rescheduled i will let u know when he tells me.......p.s. im gonna get him to throw in some models for one of our car washes we will see how many we can get so i can spread them around u know :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2005, 08:25 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=169186
> just started this topic check it out?
> [snapback]2949294[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: it will definetly keep everybody informed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=139145]
for those of you who didnt see this is what Horacios hair looked like after re lighting the pit


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 3 2005, 10:19 PM
> *so is that it....or is it going to expand to other things, besides the park?
> [snapback]2949253[/snapback]​*


its just the beginning, it should expand to many great things


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2005, 07:53 PM
> *i have a question about the HLC (houston lowrider council)
> 
> what is the goal of the HLC , and what are the future plans for the HLC.
> [snapback]2949076[/snapback]​*


 goals...read the signature....future plans??? many to come within the year..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2005, 10:33 PM
> *[attachmentid=139145]
> for those of you who didnt see this is what Horacios hair looked like after re lighting the pit
> [snapback]2949332[/snapback]​*


WE WILL BE HAVEN A FUNDRAISER IN THE FUTURE TO BUY A HORACIO A WIG, WE WILL BE COUNTING ON THE HLC FOR SUPPORT.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 3 2005, 10:18 PM
> *WE WILL BE HAVEN A FUNDRAISER IN THE FUTURE TO BUY A HORACIO A WIG, WE WILL BE COUNTING ON THE HLC FOR SUPPORT.
> [snapback]2949554[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: '
naw he's playing...........he did lose some hair though lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 3 2005, 09:18 PM
> *WE WILL BE HAVEN A FUNDRAISER IN THE FUTURE TO BUY A HORACIO A WIG, WE WILL BE COUNTING ON THE HLC FOR SUPPORT.
> [snapback]2949554[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 
or shave big john ... until u have enough hair to make a wig.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2005, 10:23 PM
> *:biggrin:
> or shave big john ... until u have enough hair to make a wig.....
> [snapback]2949586[/snapback]​*


we could of got the hair from u but u had to shave the hair off because of the lice lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2005, 09:25 PM
> *we could of got the hair from u but u had to shave the hair off because of the lice lol
> [snapback]2949597[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: not funny......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2005, 10:28 PM
> *:thumbsdown: not funny......
> [snapback]2949616[/snapback]​*


come on you know u wanna laugh


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2005, 09:48 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no rice at macgregor
> [snapback]2949041[/snapback]​*


except for your, huh...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Today was a good day for two of H.L.C. clubs fundraisers ..FIRME and HOUSTON STYLEZ! Thanx to everyone who came out to support our brothers. This is one of many...next week on Sunday Houston Stylez is having there car wash at the Buger King on Edgebrook off of I 45 south. So all H.L.C.,solo riders, and other clubs come out and support them!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2005, 09:28 PM
> *come on you know u wanna laugh
> [snapback]2949619[/snapback]​*


 :uh: remember saturday when all the your familia came out to check out the model at the calander photo shoot :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2005, 10:56 PM
> *:uh:  remember saturday when all the your familia came out to check out the model at the calander photo shoot :biggrin:
> [snapback]2949763[/snapback]​*


from iside the store huh lol


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah i meet houtex but did not see that chic riding with him?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2005, 12:06 AM
> *yeah i meet houtex but did not see that chic riding with him?
> [snapback]2949795[/snapback]​*


i left djlatin at home.....pinche puta was on her rag...


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

nice caddy.....that reflective fender is an eye catcher


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

future trophy winner uffin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

los gettin some major air


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 3 2005, 10:05 PM
> *uffin:
> [snapback]2949788[/snapback]​*


  nice burban


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

trailer queen :tears:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up everybody :biggrin: Any body looking for a regal project car body look good for sale in Baytown $500 I seen it by my house ac is good.I will post a picture asap.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up REC!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 3 2005, 11:08 PM
> *i left djlatin at home.....pinche puta was on her rag...
> [snapback]2949804[/snapback]​*


yeah he told me he had a special visitor now i know what he meant


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 4 2005, 12:09 AM
> *nice caddy.....that reflective fender is an eye catcher
> [snapback]2949806[/snapback]​*


I APPRECIATE THAT HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

uh o!!! somebody broke a ball joint...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up ZAR!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 4 2005, 12:38 AM
> *wuz up ZAR!
> [snapback]2949904[/snapback]​*


CHILLEN U ALREADY KNOW


----------



## houtexsloca (Feb 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtexsloca+Apr 4 2005, 09:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can see that you're still on the rag....pinche latin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 3 2005, 11:17 PM
> *Whats up  everybody  :biggrin:  Any body looking for a regal project car  body look good for sale in Baytown $500 I seen it by my house ac is good.I will post a picture  asap.
> [snapback]2949842[/snapback]​*


PM the Info


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 4 2005, 08:39 AM
> *i can see that you're still on the rag....pinche latin
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2950728[/snapback]​*


? why are you soo paranoid Kotex64? just admit that your lady gotti is fucking with you.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 10:09 AM
> *?  why are you soo paranoid Kotex64?  just admit that your lady gotti is fucking with you.
> 
> 
> ...


let's keep the bullshit in offtopic, mamilas....


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is the winner of the Raffle with his new TV and state of the art car phone. :0


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMERPIMPSON_@Apr 4 2005, 10:18 AM
> *
> [snapback]2951007[/snapback]​*


That car phone was SNAPPLE :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2005, 10:33 AM
> *That car phone was SNAPPLE :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2951074[/snapback]​*


That phone was Snapple, Gangsta, and Pimpin all rolled into one. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 4 2005, 10:35 AM
> *That phone was Snapple, Gangsta, and Pimpin all rolled into one.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2951082[/snapback]​*


??? was it really connected or just for laughs?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 10:38 AM
> *???  was it really connected or just for laughs?
> [snapback]2951091[/snapback]​*


Dont know but that bitch was off tha hook :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2005, 10:41 AM
> *Dont know but that bitch was off tha hook :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2951097[/snapback]​*


i can see that. lol!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up LATIN?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2005, 10:45 AM
> *Whats up LATIN?
> [snapback]2951117[/snapback]​*


not much, at the office waiting for lunch.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 09:46 AM
> *not much, at the office waiting for lunch.
> [snapback]2951124[/snapback]​*


mmmmmmmm lunch.. damn i just woke up


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2005, 08:18 PM
> *we would like to thank all of you who came out to support out burger sale.........we had so much help we sold  out and had to make extra runs to the store.....appreciate the help once again.......................
> [snapback]2949250[/snapback]​*


BURGERS WERE GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

just got in to work


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 so u were there htownhater uh?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

been here at work since 5 am :angry: , and i'm ready 2 go home


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2005, 11:12 AM
> *been here at work since 5 am :angry: , and i'm ready 2 go home
> [snapback]2951235[/snapback]​*


me too


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2005, 12:10 PM
> *:0  :0 so u were there htownhater uh?
> [snapback]2951231[/snapback]​*


did you see los's trailer queen? page 258


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 3 2005, 09:48 PM
> *except for your, huh...
> [snapback]2949735[/snapback]​*


sshhhh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 4 2005, 10:16 AM
> *did you see los's trailer queen? page 258
> [snapback]2951257[/snapback]​*


yeah, finally that 64 gets a little rest from the owner's abuse :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 10:23 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]2951296[/snapback]​*


i like exotic avitar pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 3 2005, 11:08 PM
> *i left djlatin at home.....pinche puta was on her rag...
> [snapback]2949804[/snapback]​*


knee grow, you need a man to ride with you everywhere you go? let me know and i'll make sure to take one of those tag a long doggy leashes for your ass.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2005, 11:25 AM
> *i like exotic avitar pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951308[/snapback]​*


 :0 I just got that tatoo this past weekend in Dallas :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 11:26 AM
> *:0 I just got that tatoo this past weekend in Dallas  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951315[/snapback]​*


backside or frontside? you'll soon be looking like josieP :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 10:26 AM
> *:0 I just got that tatoo this past weekend in Dallas  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951315[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 11:27 AM
> *backside or frontside?  you'll soon be looking like josieP  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951319[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: leave my comadre alone, cabron! :twak: :biggrin: it's on my lower back, of course ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 11:28 AM
> *:roflmao:  leave my comadre alone, cabron! :twak:  :biggrin: it's on my lower back, of course ...
> [snapback]2951329[/snapback]​*


so those are your calzones?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 11:30 AM
> *so those are your calzones?
> [snapback]2951348[/snapback]​*


yes :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 11:31 AM
> *yes  :ugh:
> [snapback]2951356[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 11:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche latin mamon DJLATIN ---> :buttkick: <--- EX214GIRL




:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 12:25 PM
> *knee grow, you need a man to ride with you everywhere you go?  let me know and i'll make sure to take one of those tag a long doggy leashes for your ass.
> [snapback]2951309[/snapback]​*


take it to off topic, baboso....


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2005, 10:10 AM
> *:0  :0 so u were there htownhater uh?
> [snapback]2951231[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I was there!! Good turn out!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 11:33 AM
> *pinche latin mamon  DJLATIN ---> :buttkick: <--- EX214GIRL
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951371[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2005, 10:16 AM
> *sshhhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951260[/snapback]​*


Where was that ricer hidding?? Take it out more often.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 11:28 AM
> *:roflmao:  leave my comadre alone, cabron! :twak:  :biggrin: it's on my lower back, of course ...
> [snapback]2951329[/snapback]​*


thas a good place for a tat it looks good


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

wueno people hey switches4life??? :cheesy:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

anybody going to the selena tribute concert?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

We need your support Texas!

Get the word out.

SUBSCRIPTIONS ON SALE NOW!

Subscriptions are $24.00 for 6 issues!

Send check or money order to:

Spokes and Juice magazine
7315 Prairie Village Dr.
Houston, TX 77433

I will be posting a list of distributors soon. subscribe and get it delivered to your door!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 10:27 AM
> *backside or frontside?  you'll soon be looking like josieP  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951319[/snapback]​*


hahaa.....you said I was "an exception"..remember sancho??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 4 2005, 11:38 AM
> *take it to off topic, baboso....
> [snapback]2951411[/snapback]​*


orale buey, let's dance in offtopic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 02:09 PM
> *orale buey, let's dance in offtopic
> [snapback]2951885[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hola switches !!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2005, 02:10 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2951888[/snapback]​*


don't laugh man, you are going to hurt his feelings en su tiempo de regla


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 03:15 PM
> *don't laugh man, you are going to hurt his feelings en su tiempo de regla
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i wanted to keep this thread clean, but oh well...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 4 2005, 02:17 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i wanted to keep this thread clean, but oh well...
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 4 2005, 12:59 PM
> *anybody going to the selena tribute concert?
> [snapback]2951665[/snapback]​*


yeah, me and your ruca, you want to join us?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2005, 02:18 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2951940[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

SUP SWITCHES!!! What happened to the MC, why didnt u take it to the park?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

theft has occured at my residence last nite.. sum fucked up shit..damn lil kids....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2005, 02:55 PM
> *theft has occured at my residence last nite.. sum fucked up shit..damn lil kids....
> [snapback]2952172[/snapback]​*


what they get?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hey ex214girl, happy birthday!!!!! (it's mine too)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2005, 03:11 PM
> *what they get?
> [snapback]2952605[/snapback]​*


sum stuff from homer pimpsons ride.. ..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 4 2005, 01:20 PM
> *SUP SWITCHES!!!  What happened to the MC, why didnt u take it to the park?
> [snapback]2951950[/snapback]​*


mc got a little rest, and the cutty needed some cruising, but the mc will be there next week,  ... but hey u are u?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2005, 07:40 PM
> *mc got a little rest, and the cutty needed some cruising, but the mc will be there next week,   ... but u are u man, ??? i'm still trying to figure out who u are?
> [snapback]2953397[/snapback]​*


just ask hey who are you?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 4 2005, 05:26 PM
> *hey ex214girl, happy birthday!!!!! (it's mine too)
> [snapback]2952858[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: Thank you! I hope you have a happy birthday, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Htown!! Anyone selling some pumps???


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

what's up Boiler :uh: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

sic..wut it do???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Apr 4 2005, 09:36 PM
> *what's up Boiler  :uh:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2953703[/snapback]​*


ese guero caga palos!!!!que honda homeboy....... :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 4 2005, 09:42 PM
> *ese guero caga palos!!!!que honda homeboy....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2953742[/snapback]​*


Que paso homie :machinegun: :angel: :burn: :rofl:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

the coils are not for sale anymore!!!!!right boiler? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Apr 4 2005, 09:52 PM
> *Que paso homie :machinegun:  :angel:  :burn:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2953772[/snapback]​*


not much homie just on lil pasando el tiempo......i see u acting bad at the park!!!!! :0


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 4 2005, 09:55 PM
> *not much homie just on lil pasando el tiempo......i see u acting bad at the park!!!!! :0
> [snapback]2953796[/snapback]​*


you know how we do in h-town allday everyday


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 4 2005, 09:55 PM
> *not much homie just on lil pasando el tiempo......i see u acting bad at the park!!!!! :0
> [snapback]2953796[/snapback]​*


say homie catch you laterssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 4 2005, 07:41 PM
> *sic..wut it do???
> [snapback]2953739[/snapback]​*


wut it be goof.. chillin.. gotta wake up early 4 work 2 morrow


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Eh Chris, heres the pics you wanted. Whats left is wet sanding & buffing, then doing the upholstery,hydros,rimz, and chrome installation. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Apr 5 2005, 12:01 AM
> * Eh Chris, heres the pics you wanted. Whats left is wet sanding & buffing, then doing the upholstery,hydros,rimz, and chrome installation.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2954607[/snapback]​*


very nice conrad


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2005, 06:54 PM
> *just ask hey who are you?
> [snapback]2953435[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Apr 4 2005, 07:57 PM
> *you know how we do in h-town allday everyday
> [snapback]2953811[/snapback]​*


 :0 chippin with them airbags :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2005, 08:45 AM
> *:0 chippin with them airbags :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2955483[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:cheesy: Good Morning Peeps!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: G'Morning!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2005, 08:18 AM
> *:wave: G'Morning!
> [snapback]2955598[/snapback]​*


happy b-lated b-day


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2005, 06:33 AM
> *very nice conrad
> [snapback]2955323[/snapback]​*


MUCHAS GRACIAS ESE, WORKED ON IT THRU THE NIGHT ASTA THE NEXT MORNING, CHINGADO EH, STOY TIRED DEA MADRE.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 5 2005, 08:19 AM
> *happy b-lated b-day
> [snapback]2955601[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: Thanks, girl!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Apr 5 2005, 08:24 AM
> *MUCHAS GRACIAS ESE, WORKED ON IT THRU THE NIGHT ASTA THE NEXT MORNING, CHINGADO EH, STOY TIRED DEA MADRE.
> [snapback]2955620[/snapback]​*


i bet. i'll go by the shop today or tomorrow to check it out. looks tight.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2005, 09:24 AM
> *i bet.  i'll go by the shop today or tomorrow to check it out.  looks tight.
> [snapback]2955727[/snapback]​*


Orale vato, te watcho alrato eh. :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

wow you are online :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 5 2005, 07:15 AM
> *:cheesy:  Good Morning Peeps!!!
> [snapback]2955590[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2005, 01:05 PM
> *:twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2957008[/snapback]​*


WHAT, is so funny about me saying good morning !


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 5 2005, 12:12 PM
> *WHAT, is so funny about me saying good morning !
> [snapback]2957052[/snapback]​*


HE MIGHT BE HAVING A BAD DAY!! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2005, 09:24 AM
> *i bet.  i'll go by the shop today or tomorrow to check it out.  looks tight.
> [snapback]2955727[/snapback]​*



ur new avi!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats funny shit LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Last Sat. a couple of us went to the Taco Cabana on Westhemier and Hwy 6. I was pretty cool. There was some trucks with air bags out there trying to front. There was also a Cutlass hopping. We will be going out there this Sat. if anyone wants to come. Cops didn't mess with anyone and there wasn't that many rice burners. Hope some more lolos start to show.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 5 2005, 01:33 PM
> *Last Sat. a couple of us went to the Taco Cabana on Westhemier and Hwy 6. I was pretty cool. There was some trucks with air bags out there trying to front. There was also a Cutlass hopping. We will be going out there this Sat. if anyone wants to come. Cops didn't mess with anyone and there wasn't that many rice burners. Hope some more lolos start to show.
> [snapback]2957167[/snapback]​*


HMM MIGHT HAVE TO HIT THAT UP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 5 2005, 12:15 PM
> *HE MIGHT BE HAVING A BAD DAY!! J/K  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2957075[/snapback]​*


i did have a bad day!!!!   :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: hope 2 have a better day tomorrow :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 5 2005, 12:33 PM
> *Last Sat. a couple of us went to the Taco Cabana on Westhemier and Hwy 6. I was pretty cool. There was some trucks with air bags out there trying to front. There was also a Cutlass hopping. We will be going out there this Sat. if anyone wants to come. Cops didn't mess with anyone and there wasn't that many rice burners. Hope some more lolos start to show.
> [snapback]2957167[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2005, 05:37 PM
> *HMM MIGHT HAVE TO HIT THAT UP
> [snapback]2958321[/snapback]​*


same here gotta get back in the loop


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

JUST like the good ole' days!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 3 2005, 11:37 PM
> *uh o!!! somebody broke a ball joint...
> [snapback]2949899[/snapback]​*


SSHHHHIIIITTTTT I wish it was a ball joint. Its more like a scrap FRAME now LOL. :angry: :twak: :uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

sup El Chuco


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 6 2005, 12:28 AM
> *sup El Chuco
> [snapback]2960282[/snapback]​*


  Just working and geting ready for the Car Shows coming up this year.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 5 2005, 01:20 PM
> *ur new avi!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats funny shit LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2957105[/snapback]​*


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

so switches hopefully we can get together on saturday at my house for bbq and then go to westheimer like we used to do :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 6 2005, 07:12 AM
> *so switches hopefully we can get together on saturday at my house for bbq and then go to westheimer like we used to do  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2961008[/snapback]​*


perfect!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2005, 12:07 PM
> *perfect!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2961712[/snapback]​*


YOU AND YOUR CHICK CALL ME AFTER WORK TO MAKE ARRANGEMENTS :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 6 2005, 10:33 AM
> *YOU AND YOUR CHICK CALL ME AFTER WORK TO MAKE ARRANGEMENTS    :cheesy:
> [snapback]2961837[/snapback]​*


.ok


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2005, 12:34 PM
> *do we need her?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k
> [snapback]2961845[/snapback]​*


 :angry: YOU NEED A WHOOP ASS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

how is every one doing today?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

SO FAR I AM DOING GOOOD :cheesy:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

WHERE'S EVERYBODY AT?  WORKING?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 6 2005, 12:45 PM
> *WHERE'S EVERYBODY AT?   WORKING?
> [snapback]2962172[/snapback]​*


off topic forum


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 6 2005, 01:45 PM
> *WHERE'S EVERYBODY AT?   WORKING?
> [snapback]2962172[/snapback]​*


duhhh :uh: people work they are not loosers like us :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah there's work and not much going on in this thread any more. Sometimes just pages of people saying hi to each other. :uh:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 6 2005, 11:53 AM
> *duhhh  :uh:  people work they are not loosers like us  :0
> [snapback]2962234[/snapback]​*


HEY... HEY... HEY... IM STILL MAKING $$, AM AT WORK!! :nono:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 6 2005, 12:35 PM
> *HEY... HEY... HEY... IM STILL MAKING $$, AM AT WORK!! :nono:
> [snapback]2962437[/snapback]​*


sup switches.... whats going on? MC ready for Sunday?


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

SORRY, I DIDNT MEAN 2 QUOTE MYSELF!!! :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont think this topic is what it started out as.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lone Star. When am I gonna get to see your ride? When you gonna take it to the park or Taco Cabana?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 6 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Yeah there's work and not much going on in this thread any more.  Sometimes just pages of people saying hi to each other. :uh:
> [snapback]2962366[/snapback]​*


hey this is the way we communicate


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

Attention everyone i see that goofy has already mention the car wash.... we Houston Stylez will be having a car wash on April 10th at the Burger King on Edgebrook and I-45 from 10am til like 3 or 4 pm..... so hope to see peeps come out and get the rides cleaned......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 6 2005, 02:58 PM
> *Lone Star. When am I gonna get to see your ride? When you gonna take it to the park or Taco Cabana?
> [snapback]2963028[/snapback]​*


sup homie. i been real busy with school n stuff, since im almost done i been focusing on that, dont want it to slip out my hands this close to the end. but once im done with that (may 6), i will be more active. hows that lac coming along? any new pics???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut's up with all the Richmond topics?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2005, 03:32 PM
> *i dont think this topic is what it started out as.
> [snapback]2962899[/snapback]​*



kinda like lowriding in houston?







but, props to the people who are puttin it down


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

houston tex holding it down


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2005, 02:32 PM
> *i dont think this topic is what it started out as.
> [snapback]2962899[/snapback]​*


:uh: ..no one asked you!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Zar its a ghost town tonite.... :angry:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2005, 11:09 PM
> *Zar its a ghost town tonite.... :angry:
> [snapback]2964701[/snapback]​*


 yea its a school night


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 6 2005, 09:13 PM
> *yea its a school night
> [snapback]2964726[/snapback]​*


Lets go to off topic and look at some ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 6 2005, 01:29 PM
> *sup switches.... whats going on?  MC ready for Sunday?
> [snapback]2962641[/snapback]​*


MC IS READY!!...!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 7 2005, 08:43 AM
> *MC IS READY!!...!
> [snapback]2966754[/snapback]​*


good morning :cheesy: 
where have you been hidin at ? :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Good Morning Everyone! 


What does everyone think about May 8th for the Dallas v. Houston Showdown?!!! That's the weekend before Dallas LRM show .... please post your suggestions and/or concerns .... 

Thanks!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:0 ya vas empesar :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 7 2005, 09:00 AM
> *:0 ya vas empesar  :uh:
> [snapback]2967014[/snapback]​*


Oh, it's all good, girl! It's just some friendly hopping competition ... :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2005, 10:08 AM
> *Oh, it's all good, girl!  It's just some friendly hopping competition ... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2967058[/snapback]​*


its gonna be good


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 7 2005, 09:19 AM
> *its gonna be good
> [snapback]2967098[/snapback]​*


no doubt :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 6 2005, 03:06 PM
> *hey this is the way we communicate
> [snapback]2963080[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2005, 07:57 AM
> *Good Morning Everyone!
> What does everyone think about May 8th for the Dallas v. Houston Showdown?!!!  That's the weekend before Dallas LRM show .... please post your suggestions and/or concerns ....
> 
> ...


sounds good 2 me , or any other weeknd is fine , .hopefully we have a good weather..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 7 2005, 07:45 AM
> *good morning  :cheesy:
> where have you been  hidin at ?  :angry:
> [snapback]2966951[/snapback]​*


wuz up pink, is .beto almost finish with his show-hopper yut?. and ask him if he needs any help.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2005, 10:08 PM
> *:uh: ..no one asked you!
> [snapback]2964697[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Good Morning Everyone!
> What does everyone think about May 8th for the Dallas v. Houston Showdown?!!!  That's the weekend before Dallas LRM show .... please post your suggestions and/or concerns ....
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD WE READY


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 7 2005, 12:15 PM
> *wuz up pink,  is .beto almost finish with his show-hopper yut?. and ask him if he needs any help.
> [snapback]2967587[/snapback]​*


 :angry: every time that you all have those naked chicks on the profile i can not get on line as much b/c i am at work and all these NAKED HOOKERS blast on my screen :uh: 

funny huh


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 7 2005, 12:14 PM
> *:angry: every time that you all have those naked chicks on the profile i can not get on line as much b/c i am at work and all these NAKED HOOKERS blast on my screen :uh:
> 
> funny huh
> [snapback]2967894[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naked hookers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 7 2005, 12:15 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: naked hookers  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2967900[/snapback]​*


what's up firme? how you been?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 01:17 PM
> *what's up firme?  how you been?
> 
> 
> ...


YOU ARE A CLOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 7 2005, 12:25 PM
> *YOU ARE A CLOWN
> [snapback]2967957[/snapback]​*


just trying to wake up firmelows.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

take it to offtopic, latin! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2005, 12:45 PM
> *take it to offtopic, latin! :angry:
> [snapback]2968034[/snapback]​*


yes mom :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 7 2005, 11:14 AM
> *:angry: every time that you all have those naked chicks on the profile i can not get on line as much b/c i am at work and all these NAKED HOOKERS blast on my screen :uh:
> 
> funny huh
> [snapback]2967894[/snapback]​*


sorry, we can't help it :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 01:00 PM
> *yes mom  :uh:
> [snapback]2968103[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Good Morning Everyone!
> What does everyone think about May 8th for the Dallas v. Houston Showdown?!!!  That's the weekend before Dallas LRM show .... please post your suggestions and/or concerns ....
> 
> ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

SEE I AM RIGHT :uh:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

SUP SWITCHES ..... ARE U GOING TO DALLAS?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 7 2005, 01:09 PM
> *SEE I AM RIGHT  :uh:
> [snapback]2968140[/snapback]​*


:dunno: I'm trying to bump the hoochies out of the way ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 12:17 PM
> *what's up firme?  how you been?
> 
> 
> ...


chillin man allergies been killing me though


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2005, 02:15 PM
> *:dunno:  I'm trying to bump the hoochies out of the way ... lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2968176[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 7 2005, 01:23 PM
> *chillin man allergies been killing me though
> [snapback]2968213[/snapback]​*


you aren't the only one. pinche viejas here and their perfume really fk them up for me.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 01:34 PM
> *you aren't the only one.  pinche viejas here and their perfume really fk them up for me.
> 
> 
> ...


man tell me about it they think they dont wear enough as it is.....its like they take a bath in it man....oh yeah nice avitar


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 7 2005, 02:37 PM
> *man tell me about it they think they dont wear enough as it is.....its like they take a bath in it man....oh yeah nice avitar
> [snapback]2968266[/snapback]​*


si no nos pones q apestas y si nos pones q te mueres :uh: 
shit you men :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 7 2005, 01:48 PM
> *si no nos pones q apestas y si nos pones q te mueres  :uh:
> shit you men  :angry:
> [snapback]2968316[/snapback]​*


me no espeekee espinach :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just want to remind people about Saturday night. Taco Cabana on Hwy 6 and Westhimer around 10:30/11:00PM. No haters so far and no ricers. Cool place to chill and eat. 

Oh yea. Also to drink sum Magaritas.


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 12:56 PM
> *me no espeekee espinach  :dunno:
> [snapback]2968354[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 7 2005, 01:48 PM
> *si no nos pones q apestas y si nos pones q te mueres  :uh:
> shit you men  :angry:
> [snapback]2968316[/snapback]​*


que


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TURN UP YOUR SPEAKERS:

http://www.bombers-klassics.netfirms.com/kotex.htm


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 7 2005, 03:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















no mames pinche *******....why did you get the mods to change what you said?.... :thumbsdown: .....or are you a mod?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 7 2005, 02:41 PM
> *
> 
> no mames pinche *******....why did you get the mods to change what you said?.... :thumbsdown: .....or are you a mod?
> [snapback]2968581[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn man, i still can't stop laughing. i need to get that soundtrack.  you going to macgregor this weekend?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 03:52 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn man, i still can't stop laughing.  i need to get that soundtrack.    you going to macgregor this weekend?
> [snapback]2968642[/snapback]​*


nah, i don't think so.....i haven't had a day off since i've been back, so i think i'm gonna chill, catch up on some work around the house....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 7 2005, 02:58 PM
> *nah, i don't think so.....i haven't had a day off since i've been back, so i think i'm gonna chill, catch up on some work around the house....
> [snapback]2968676[/snapback]​*


you aren't the only one man. mon - sat at the office. sunday is errands day


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 03:59 PM
> *you aren't the only one man.  mon - sat at the office.  sunday is errands day
> [snapback]2968684[/snapback]​*


uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i know you fools arent whining about work. ive been doing, 65hrs a week since christmas time!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

hey..latin your infesting your off topic virus in here..... :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 7 2005, 09:31 PM
> *hey..latin your infesting your off topic virus in here..... :ugh:
> [snapback]2970309[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: right


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2005, 12:27 PM
> *just trying to wake up firmelows.
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: Eh Cabrone, que chingados estas a-doing with mi hi-nas peeeechuuuures :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 7 2005, 09:31 PM
> *hey..latin your infesting your off topic virus in here..... :ugh:
> [snapback]2970309[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Just a reminder car wash at burger king on edgebrook sunday.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 8 2005, 05:08 PM
> *Just a reminder car wash at burger king on edgebrook sunday.
> [snapback]2974247[/snapback]​*


  EMPIRE will be there!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

not much sic....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuckin bored.. lay it lows gettin weak


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 8 2005, 05:08 PM
> *Just a reminder car wash at burger king on edgebrook sunday.
> [snapback]2974247[/snapback]​*


carwash sunday ....... really


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 8 2005, 09:47 PM
> *carwash sunday ....... really
> [snapback]2975193[/snapback]​*


:0 FOREAL!!!!!!!!!................... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup ridaz.....just got off the air!!  I'll try to make the carwash. Is there gonna be girls in bikini's? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

OK who is going to the park this Sunday?
who is going to westheimer (taco cabana) tonight?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2005, 07:11 AM
> *OK who is going to the park this Sunday?
> who is going to westheimer (taco cabana) tonight?
> [snapback]2975793[/snapback]​*



both.
:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2005, 05:11 AM
> *OK who is going to the park this Sunday?
> who is going to westheimer (taco cabana) tonight?
> [snapback]2975793[/snapback]​*


me both


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2005, 07:37 AM
> *me both
> [snapback]2975861[/snapback]​*


ALL RIGHT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Apr 9 2005, 07:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT TIME TO TAKE IT TO THE STREETS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2005, 07:19 AM
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT TIME TO TAKE IT TO THE STREETS
> [snapback]2975912[/snapback]​*


i'm taking the cutty to weistimer, cause the mc only got brakes on one wheel  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

good morning Htown


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2005, 10:03 AM
> *i'm taking the cutty to weistimer, cause the mc only got brakes on one wheel   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2976079[/snapback]​*


u taking the mc to the park right?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

buenosdias houston,weathers looks good!!!so far,,,


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Who ever didn't go to Taco Cabana yesterday missed a good show. Cars were hopping, scaping and 3 wheeling all night. We cruised for a while when a gang of trucks on air bags tried to front on us. It was cool to see like 6 rides hopping down the street at the same time and then 3 wheel in front of trucks as we u turned. Had a lot of fun. Saw some new rides up there. See ya at the park.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

May 8th we will be having another Burger cook off. Plates are $5.00 they include burger, chips, and a soda. So we appreciate your help last time, so please come out and support us once again.

Thanks Firme Lowrider Club


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=143992]
POSS H.L.C. LOGO I KNOW THE WORK IS FUNKY DID THIS REAL QUICK


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 06:16 PM
> *[attachmentid=143992]
> POSS H.L.C. LOGO I KNOW THE WORK IS FUNKY DID THIS REAL QUICK
> [snapback]2980129[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good hopping comp 2day at the park,   seem like houston does like 2 have hoppers


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 10 2005, 07:26 PM
> *good hopping comp 2day at the park,      seem like houston does like 2 have hoppers
> [snapback]2980188[/snapback]​*


it was a tight afternoon rain sucked though


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 06:36 PM
> *it was a tight afternoon rain sucked though
> [snapback]2980230[/snapback]​*


damm rain :angry: plus i didn't notice my mc don't have any wipers  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Well seems that the sprinkling didnt drive everyone away!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 04:55 PM
> *May 8th we will be having another Burger cook off. Plates are $5.00 they include burger, chips, and a soda. So we appreciate your help last time, so please come out and support us once again.
> 
> Thanks Firme Lowrider Club
> [snapback]2979822[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 10 2005, 06:48 PM
> *Well seems that the sprinkling didnt drive everyone away!
> [snapback]2980263[/snapback]​*


that just shows how much love we have 4 this LOWRIDER SPORT


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 05:55 PM
> *May 8th we will be having another Burger cook off. Plates are $5.00 they include burger, chips, and a soda. So we appreciate your help last time, so please come out and support us once again.
> 
> Thanks Firme Lowrider Club
> [snapback]2979822[/snapback]​*


Hopefully I can make it on time this time. I missed the burgers and then when my frame busted up I wasnt even hungry anymore.I heard yall sold out and ran to the store to get more stuff.I still owe Victor and Nadia a burger meal.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 oh man , it is los's64 back !!!!that's it get ready cause we'r going 2 hit 300 pages in a minute :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

If we stay on it tonight we just might LOL :thumbsup: 






































J/K


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

too bad los's cause u know i got hit the sack, but try 2 visit layitlow more often, it's a good source of communication


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah you right.I need to get on more often.Just not write as much as before though huh?After a while of writing it just turns to jiborish. :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 06:16 PM
> *[attachmentid=143992]
> POSS H.L.C. LOGO I KNOW THE WORK IS FUNKY DID THIS REAL QUICK
> [snapback]2980129[/snapback]​*


  .....indeed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

how u like the quick throw together measuring stick? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 04:55 PM
> *May 8th we will be having another Burger cook off. Plates are $5.00 they include burger, chips, and a soda. So we appreciate your help last time, so please come out and support us once again.
> 
> Thanks Firme Lowrider Club
> [snapback]2979822[/snapback]​*


Bringing Houston another* H.L.C.* event..... :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so goofy what u think man


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ill be out there yelling BURGERS FOR SELL WHILE WE HOPPING ON OTHERS LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I give it a 8.....do one with a flag now....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2005, 08:09 PM
> *I give it a 8.....do one with a flag now....
> [snapback]2980428[/snapback]​*


no i like that one lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 07:09 PM
> *no i like that one lol
> [snapback]2980435[/snapback]​*


do i have to fire you??? :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2005, 08:11 PM
> *do i have to fire you??? :angry:
> [snapback]2980448[/snapback]​*


u cant fire me


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 07:13 PM
> *u cant fire me
> [snapback]2980460[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Frito??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2005, 08:16 PM
> *Wuz up Frito??
> [snapback]2980481[/snapback]​*


just here catching in up on the gossip


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 10 2005, 07:18 PM
> *just here catching in up on the gossip
> [snapback]2980496[/snapback]​*


nice avi...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ZAR...keep big john in check he acting up..wanna talk back shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2005, 08:30 PM
> *ZAR...keep big john in check he acting up..wanna talk back shit.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2980576[/snapback]​*


awww come on man what u think zar would do .....u know he got my back homie lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 10 2005, 07:38 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE
> [snapback]2980625[/snapback]​*


 jus here....kinda slow tonite..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just redid the site. Wut U think? More pics and video coming up.

Spokes and Juice Magazine


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Lookin good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I got a sneak peak at the magazine today, and let me tell you its going to be worth buying....great pics, plenty of show coverage and hopping coverage. I will be getting a subscription. :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wat up houston,,,i see alot of people puttin it down for tha h town!!!!  damm i lot of hoppin going on at the park sunday, thats good houston ya keep it up.... :thumbs up: i see swangin customs tryin to serve some people, so this goes out to swangin customs, when you gonna bring out tha caddy so you can get yo rematch against my white caddy!!!!!let me know when you ready!!!!!!  much props to them hoppers and to all my jente.....i see you boiler, the mc catching big air!!! john!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2005, 08:15 PM
> *Just redid the site. Wut U think? More pics and video coming up.
> 
> Spokes and Juice Magazine
> [snapback]2980809[/snapback]​*


nice upgrade on ur website!!  can't wait 2 get the magazine :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

where u at pink panter?? :uh: and h townhater??


----------



## FAT_MIKEY (Mar 21, 2005)

WASUP SIC


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey I just wanted to let you know that there is a show this weekend. It's the 3rd Annual Elim Church Car Show (April 17th) at 3200 S. Richey (Houston, TX 77017). It's an open show for trucks, street rods, lowriders, etc. A real nice guy we know named Angel Torres is throwing the show for his church (the proceeds benefit the children's ministries). Anyways, it's $15 for cars, setup is from 8 to noon and the show is noon to 5. He sent me a flyer but my scanner is tripping. If you need more info, call him (Angel) at 713.991.2552


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2005, 09:15 PM
> *Just redid the site. Wut U think? More pics and video coming up.
> 
> Spokes and Juice Magazine
> [snapback]2980809[/snapback]​*



its cool


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2005, 09:15 PM
> *Just redid the site. Wut U think? More pics and video coming up.
> 
> Spokes and Juice Magazine
> [snapback]2980809[/snapback]​*


SWEET


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2005, 11:18 AM
> *where u at pink panter?? :uh:  and h townhater??
> [snapback]2983363[/snapback]​*


i am here working !
dont tell me you miss me :0 oh how sweet :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 07:05 PM
> *how u like the quick throw together measuring stick?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2980393[/snapback]​*


 i got one :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

does anyone have a hook up on some NEW batteries?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 11 2005, 12:40 PM
> *does anyone have a hook up on some NEW batteries?
> [snapback]2983881[/snapback]​*


how's the tubing working out for you


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 11 2005, 12:10 PM
> *how's the tubing working out for you
> [snapback]2984027[/snapback]​*



I haven't broght my truck home yet.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 11 2005, 01:10 PM
> *I haven't broght my truck home yet.
> [snapback]2984351[/snapback]​*


oopps

BROUGHT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 10 2005, 10:20 PM
> *Lookin good man. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2981129[/snapback]​*



So LOS, hows your mean green low machine?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAT_MIKEY_@Apr 11 2005, 09:45 AM
> *WASUP  SIC
> [snapback]2983475[/snapback]​*


wat is up my *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2005, 08:15 PM
> *Just redid the site. Wut U think? More pics and video coming up.
> 
> Spokes and Juice Magazine
> [snapback]2980809[/snapback]​*


the lac is lookin real good


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2005, 05:00 PM
> *the lac is lookin real good
> [snapback]2985204[/snapback]​*


What Lac??? All I see is a fine ass female :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone coming up from to DFW come on by and kick'it with your homies from the ULA. Sunday Kiest Park Dallas - Oak Cliff.. 
John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala - DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup los


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

wuz up ballerz


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

wutz da deal tony??!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Apr 11 2005, 10:56 PM
> *wutz da deal tony?
> [snapback]2986454[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:not much homie just checkn it out!!!you did good at the park, keep up the good work!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up switchez


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up H.L.C.!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hows da bumper switchez on da 83


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 11 2005, 09:01 PM
> *wuz up H.L.C.!
> [snapback]2986485[/snapback]​*


sup goofy


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up los,tony,bird,darkness,john,provok :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2005, 11:01 PM
> *hows da bumper switchez on da 83
> [snapback]2986489[/snapback]​*


full of lead. :0 j/j :biggrin: lol


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2005, 10:01 PM
> *hows da bumper switchez on da 83
> [snapback]2986489[/snapback]​*


hoppin till da bumper falls off mike!! (literally)


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 11 2005, 09:03 PM
> *whats up goofy
> [snapback]2986499[/snapback]​*


jus here thinking alot...


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 11 2005, 10:04 PM
> *full of lead. :0 j/j :biggrin: lol
> [snapback]2986505[/snapback]​*


aint it kinda defeating tha purpose to put lead in tha front of tha car?? :scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 11 2005, 11:03 PM
> *wuz up los,tony,bird,darkness,john,provok :biggrin:
> [snapback]2986501[/snapback]​*


not much GoofDog kickn back on lil....u know!!!  wuz up everyone....


----------



## TEXAS MADE (Apr 2, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm intresting


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Apr 11 2005, 09:05 PM
> *hoppin till da bumper falls off mike!!  (literally)
> [snapback]2986512[/snapback]​*


yeah i know.. i watched it...fuck it.. just re weld it on....or u can leave it off


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS MADE_@Apr 11 2005, 09:07 PM
> *hmmmmmmmmmm intresting
> [snapback]2986526[/snapback]​*


  ...who u be????


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

so wutz tha officially measurements of sunday??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS MADE_@Apr 11 2005, 09:07 PM
> *hmmmmmmmmmm intresting
> [snapback]2986526[/snapback]​*


wut set u from cuz?? j/p :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Apr 11 2005, 11:07 PM
> *aint it kinda defeating tha purpose to put lead in tha front of tha car??  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2986521[/snapback]​*


ya but werent you tryin to hop the back..... :biggrin: 








J/Jha!!


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2005, 10:07 PM
> *yeah i know.. i watched it...fuck it.. just re weld it on....or u can leave it off
> [snapback]2986527[/snapback]​*


even though cali duz it all da time... i will never go to dat level, i have more respect for my car... plus its my daily... i shuldnt even be hopping it... i miss airbags :0 ...boiler would like that :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wat up provok!  watz tha damm deal...que rollo con el pollo!!! :biggrin: is see u hoppin homie,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

alright homies im out...laters


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

good morning? :wave: where you at switches ?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey ex214 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 12 2005, 09:37 AM
> *hey ex214  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2988645[/snapback]​*


Hey, girl!!! :wave: I'm back! I was out for a few days .... had to take the ride back for more work


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2005, 05:55 PM
> *May 8th we will be having another Burger cook off. Plates are $5.00 they include burger, chips, and a soda. So we appreciate your help last time, so please come out and support us once again.
> 
> Thanks Firme Lowrider Club
> [snapback]2979822[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: That's the same day Dallas is talking about coming down! should be good! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, is anybody out there? :dunno: :wave: :around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Check in, homies! :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=170247


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2005, 09:18 AM
> *where u at pink panter?? :uh:  and h townhater??
> [snapback]2983363[/snapback]​*


sup switches? Im trying to catch up in some work!  DIdnt get 2 see the mc but heard was flying :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2005, 09:43 AM
> *:thumbsup: That's the same day Dallas is talking about coming down! should be good! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2988677[/snapback]​*


thats exactly what we were thinking...how many u gonna buy?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 11 2005, 10:03 PM
> *wuz up los,tony,bird,darkness,john,provok :biggrin:
> [snapback]2986501[/snapback]​*


wassup goof dog whats the deal homie?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2005, 12:05 PM
> *thats exactrly what we were thinking...how many u gonna buy?
> [snapback]2989243[/snapback]​*


lol .. You know I'll be there! :thumbsup: (I think I started this little Dallas vs. Houston hop, afterall :biggrin lol ... and I'll definitely support Firme


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2005, 12:17 PM
> *lol .. You know I'll be there! :thumbsup: (I think I started this little Dallas vs. Houston hop, afterall :biggrin lol ... and I'll definitely support Firme
> [snapback]2989274[/snapback]​*


so i can out u down for lets say 8 plates?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2005, 01:40 PM
> *so i can out u down for lets say 8 plates?
> [snapback]2989593[/snapback]​*


chingado! :around:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2005, 01:50 PM
> *chingado!  :around:
> [snapback]2989617[/snapback]​*


is that a yes


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2005, 01:54 PM
> *is that a yes
> [snapback]2989640[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: sure .. put me down for 8 ... but to go, please ... I guess I'll tell my family not to eat dinner that night ... lol ... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2005, 02:08 PM
> *:roflmao: sure .. put me down for 8 ... but to go, please ... I guess I'll tell my family not to eat dinner that night ... lol ... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2989725[/snapback]​*


thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Apr 11 2005, 09:16 PM
> *even though cali duz it all da time... i will never go to dat level, i have more respect for my car... plus its my daily... i shuldnt even be hopping it... i miss airbags  :0    ...boiler would like that  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2986554[/snapback]​*


 :0 u miss ur airbags? oh, u mean u miss getting clown :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 12 2005, 08:36 AM
> *good morning?  :wave:  where you at switches ?
> [snapback]2988632[/snapback]​*


zup my sweet pink, :cheesy: i won't have access 2 internet 4 about 2 weeks at work :angry: :angry: but i will keep track here at my house


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 12 2005, 10:28 AM
> *sup switches?  Im trying to catch up in some work!  DIdnt get 2 see the mc but heard was flying :0
> [snapback]2989107[/snapback]​*


it should be flying big time on may 8


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

watz up tonight h-town


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 12 2005, 06:45 PM
> *watz up tonight h-town
> [snapback]2991397[/snapback]​*


 :uh: wuz up...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

So who is going to the Elim church car show sunday?


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

bored as fk where da hynas @


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

bored as fk where da hynas @


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

bored as fk where da hynas @


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

its dead where da hynas at


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

why do talk like your from cali??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 12 2005, 06:49 PM
> *So who is going to the Elim church car show sunday?
> [snapback]2991423[/snapback]​*


maybe...im not sure.....


----------



## TEXAS MADE (Apr 2, 2005)

what is this i keep seeing HLC??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS MADE_@Apr 12 2005, 07:10 PM
> *what is this i keep seeing HLC??
> [snapback]2991481[/snapback]​*


read my signature....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 08:10 PM
> *read my signature....
> [snapback]2991483[/snapback]​*


sup goofff doggg


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is anyone gonna go to the Biggest Block Party Show?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2005, 08:08 PM
> *sup goofff doggg
> [snapback]2991848[/snapback]​*


  wut it do!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 09:14 PM
> *  wut it do!
> [snapback]2991898[/snapback]​*


SUP MAN JUST HERE


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Couldnt make it to the park does anyone have any pix if so lets see them post them already LOL


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

yea i wanna see too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so when is dallas coming down. whos gonna show who out :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2005, 08:44 PM
> *so when is dallas coming down. whos gonna show who out  :0  :0
> [snapback]2992060[/snapback]​*


  may 8th.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

is Houston Preparing to show Dallas a good time.......I would hate for Dallas to go back home disapointed.....is the HLC going to provide maybe a free cookout


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 08:48 PM
> *is Houston Preparing to show Dallas a good time.......I would hate for Dallas to go back home disapointed.....is the HLC going to provide maybe a free cookout
> [snapback]2992085[/snapback]​*


Firme is having a hambuger plate sell that day. H.L.C. will be there n strong force....KING BOLIER where you at?? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard dallas is bringing something that is gonna slam bumper all up and down OST.....just what i heard though....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Firme is having a hambuger plate sell that day. H.L.C. will be there n strong force....KING BOLIER where you at?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2992137[/snapback]​*


well thats what i'm talking about. Dallas invites Houston over to their side and offers free food and fun......and in turn they come over here and they get charged for a burger plate.....sorry homie, but that doesn't seem fair


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he has a point


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

dam no answer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just a solo rider, i have no part in this.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2005, 10:15 PM
> *im just a solo rider, i have no part in this.
> [snapback]2992229[/snapback]​*


so are you going to pitch in or??? :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 08:56 PM
> *well thats what i'm talking about.  Dallas invites Houston over to their side and offers free food and fun......and in turn they come over here and they get charged for a burger plate.....sorry homie, but that doesn't seem fair
> [snapback]2992150[/snapback]​*


Firme is having a plate sell for there club.... i didnt invite dallas they invited themselves...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 09:17 PM
> *so are you going to pitch in or??? :dunno:
> [snapback]2992240[/snapback]​*


pitch in for ?....i have strong opinions on benefits and stuff like that u know


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Firme is having a plate sell for there club.... i didnt invite dallas they invited themselves...
> [snapback]2992251[/snapback]​*


thats wrong homie. and thats real


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2005, 10:19 PM
> *pitch in for ?....i have strong opinions on benefits and stuff like that u know
> [snapback]2992258[/snapback]​*


just fucking with you homie....you know


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 08:56 PM
> *well thats what i'm talking about.  Dallas invites Houston over to their side and offers free food and fun......and in turn they come over here and they get charged for a burger plate.....sorry homie, but that doesn't seem fair
> [snapback]2992150[/snapback]​*


this is not a about a picnic..its about king of the streets......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 10:21 PM
> *this is not a about a picnic..its about king of the streets......
> [snapback]2992268[/snapback]​*


yea but you wanna show what Houston is about.......you don't wanna give the wrong impression....just my opinion, thats all


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up Goofy.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 09:19 PM
> *thats wrong homie.  and thats real
> [snapback]2992259[/snapback]​*


its the truth ....i think ex214 invited them none of HLC did but they say they are coming so till then....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 12 2005, 09:23 PM
> *Whats up Goofy.
> [snapback]2992283[/snapback]​*


BIG REC in the hizouse! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 10:23 PM
> *its the truth ....i think ex214 invited them none of HLC did but they say they are coming so till then....
> [snapback]2992285[/snapback]​*


you had me fooled. I thought that HLC stood for something


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 09:25 PM
> *you had me fooled.  I thought that HLC stood for something
> [snapback]2992293[/snapback]​*


  .....its not a H.L.C. free picnic event..Jus King of the streets like we do every Sunday...damn FRITO getting all upset over HAMBUGERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

me too


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2005, 09:27 PM
> *me too
> [snapback]2992317[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Goofy give this guy a free plate :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 10:27 PM
> *  .....its not a H.L.C. free picnic event..Jus King of the streets like we do every Sunday...damn FRITO getting all upset over HAMBUGERS!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2992316[/snapback]​*


its not liked that, but i like to see people that come from far away...go away saying DAM HOUSTON GOTS IT GOING ON.....you feel me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 09:29 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2992332[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 12 2005, 09:29 PM
> *Goofy give this guy a free plate :biggrin:
> [snapback]2992337[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 12 2005, 10:29 PM
> *Goofy give this guy a free plate :biggrin:
> [snapback]2992337[/snapback]​*


hey dawg i don't know you.... so step the fuck back


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I'ma throw a cook out for all the clubs that wanna come and eat for free.......i just need help cooking the meat, and thats REAL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 09:36 PM
> *I'ma throw a cook out for all the clubs that wanna come and eat for free.......i just need help cooking the meat, and thats REAL
> [snapback]2992390[/snapback]​*


if your serious....call me


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 09:32 PM
> *hey dawg i don't know you.... so step the fuck back
> [snapback]2992361[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 10:43 PM
> *if your serious....call me
> [snapback]2992402[/snapback]​*


i'm drunk right now....and i'ma go to sleep, and i might say something stupid....so i'll call you tomorrow...or you know my number, hit me up at 12:00


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Found this last week in a box.......... Its from my old Aztec Image days. As I understand it the "old ULA" is still active???? :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 09:45 PM
> *i'm drunk right now....and i'ma go to sleep, and i might say something stupid....so i'll call you tomorrow...or you know my number, hit me up at 12:00
> [snapback]2992411[/snapback]​*


  frito...lol I told you to stop drinking BUSH and LONESTAR :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2005, 09:46 PM
> *Found this last week in a box.......... Its from my old Aztec Image days. As I understand it the "old ULA" is still active???? :dunno:
> [snapback]2992413[/snapback]​*


yeah they are call shorty or alex from lowered image on info


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 11:48 PM
> *yeah they are call shorty or alex from lowered image on info
> [snapback]2992427[/snapback]​*


I was told in person :happysad: So whats the difference in the two? HLC and ULA


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 10:47 PM
> *  frito...lol I told you to stop drinking BUSH and LONESTAR :biggrin:
> [snapback]2992420[/snapback]​*


my granma just passed.....so i'm having a hard time staying straight


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

dualhex02....wuz up bro..i need a favor


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2005, 10:50 PM
> *I was told in person :happysad:
> [snapback]2992437[/snapback]​*


hey fool i need help cooking meat....you wanna help?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Provok and 87 Cutty can yall cook....cause i need help cooking meat at the park whenever DALLAS shows up....let me know


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 09:51 PM
> *my granma just passed.....so i'm having a hard time staying straight
> [snapback]2992441[/snapback]​*


  sorry to here that Frito.....u know you can talk to me about anything homie....ill call u tomorrow


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i'll be waitin


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2005, 09:50 PM
> *I was told in person :happysad: So whats the difference in the two? HLC and ULA
> [snapback]2992437[/snapback]​*


  ....call me tomorrow if your interested.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 11:56 PM
> * ....call me tomorrow if your interested.
> [snapback]2992469[/snapback]​*


Why dont you post up here? I hvent seen a good explination of what the HLC is...... I have seen alot of ppl asking


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2005, 10:01 PM
> *Why dont you post up here? I hvent seen a good explination of what the HLC is...... I have seen alot of ppl asking
> [snapback]2992490[/snapback]​*


i dont like to talk about cause on here cause it gets all twisted when solo riders dont understand and start hating on HLC and ULA topics... car clubs have different views on it and we all decide not to talk about it on here...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 12:07 AM
> *i dont like to talk about cause on here cause it gets all twisted when solo riders dont understand and start hating on HLC and ULA topics... car clubs have different views on it and we all decide not to talk about it on here...
> [snapback]2992520[/snapback]​*


If its all positive then it should be posted in this thread in *black and white*. I dont think keeping it out of the forum is positive.......... There is nothing to twist if its posted up. Keepin ppl in the dark on a subject is how things get twisted. Just My 2 cents. not hating at all


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2005, 10:13 PM
> *If its all positive then it should be posted in this thread in black and white. I dont think keeping it out of the forum is positive.......... There is nothing to twist if its posted up.  Keepin ppl in the dark on a subject is how things get twisted. Just My 2 cents. not hating at all
> [snapback]2992561[/snapback]​*


true.. if clubs or solo riders are interested i just tell them to pm me or another H.L.C. member..were not hard to find jus read our signatures...but i gotta respect what these clubs voted on and not to discuss this online  .and in no way i thought your post was* hating*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 12:18 AM
> *true.. if clubs or solo riders are interested i just tell them to pm me or another H.L.C. member..were not hard to find jus read our signatures...but i gotta respect what these clubs voted on and not to discuss this online  .and in no way i thought your post was hating
> [snapback]2992593[/snapback]​*


I just dont see how its a positive thing to NOT post in this forum or any other for that matter.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

275 pages to find out where a street is?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

whats up liv4lacs


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 12 2005, 10:29 PM
> *275 pages to find out where a street is?
> [snapback]2992700[/snapback]​*


And what do we owe the honor of your presents....  your mod rename it then...to HOUSTON TOPIC


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 10:52 PM
> *dualhex02....wuz up bro..i need a favor
> [snapback]2992447[/snapback]​*


I got your PM and I'll let you know what I do. Any guidlines though? Any symbols that should be present like flags or whatever. 

For everyone that wants it in BnW, cant yall like write it down and post up a Acrobat file to the HLC website with the info? I can acrobat a Word document at work if needed. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 11:33 PM
> *And what do we owe the honor of your presents....   your mod rename it then...to HOUSTON TOPIC
> [snapback]2992728[/snapback]​*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2005, 10:46 PM
> *Found this last week in a box.......... Its from my old Aztec Image days. As I understand it the "old ULA" is still active???? :dunno:
> [snapback]2992413[/snapback]​*



you back yet????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 13 2005, 08:57 AM
> *you back yet????
> [snapback]2994313[/snapback]​*


gracias for el cash flow. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2005, 10:51 PM
> *my granma just passed.....so i'm having a hard time staying straight
> [snapback]2992441[/snapback]​*


texasgold ... I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma ... my condolences to you and your family ... I just lost my Grandpa last month ... he was more like my father to me, because he raised me, but I can relate to your pain and sadness ... keep your head up and stay strong .... I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2005, 09:02 AM
> *texasgold ... I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma ... my condolences to you and your family ... I just lost my Grandpa last month ... he was more like my father to me, because he raised me, but I can relate to your pain and sadness ... keep your head up and stay strong .... I will keep you in my prayers.
> [snapback]2994332[/snapback]​*


you can help by helping me cook at the park when Dallas comes :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 13 2005, 09:04 AM
> *you can help by helping me cook at the park when Dallas comes :biggrin:
> [snapback]2994342[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: give me a call ... I can cook whatever ... I get down, fool! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2005, 09:04 AM
> *:roflmao: give me a call ... I can cook whatever ... I get down, fool!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2994348[/snapback]​*


your the first volunteere i got so far ......still looking for more :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2005, 09:04 AM
> *:roflmao: give me a call ... I can cook whatever ... I get down, fool!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2994348[/snapback]​*


yes - she - does. Makes a mean ass pico de gallo too.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 13 2005, 09:13 AM
> *yes - she - does. Makes a mean ass pico de gallo too.
> [snapback]2994383[/snapback]​*


 :0 ..... pica pica muy caliente :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 13 2005, 09:08 AM
> *your the first volunteere i got so far ......still looking for more :biggrin:
> [snapback]2994362[/snapback]​*


sorry about your loss and i don't cook, but i'll eat.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2005, 09:02 AM
> *gracias for el cash flow.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2994331[/snapback]​*


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

wuz up dualhex02, texas gold


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

sup nix


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Apr 13 2005, 10:07 AM
> *sup nix
> [snapback]2994602[/snapback]​*


Whats up my HYPNOTIZED,Regal hopping,bumper breaking homie :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

switchezonda83 you should of saved that bumper action for when Dallas comes down.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey goofy.. pedel car should b done today.. wet sanded and re cleared...im a take the parts to you on sunday


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup nick


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2005, 10:31 AM
> *hey goofy.. pedel car should b done today.. wet sanded and re cleared...im a take the parts to you on sunday
> [snapback]2994679[/snapback]​*


whats up my ni--a :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chillin.. bout 2 paint up a storm in my gargae.. sic deville gettin wet sanded and clear.. got jeans gettin re painted... and pedal cr gettin clear.. ima be high as hell by 5 o-clock


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2005, 10:39 AM
> *chillin.. bout 2 paint up a storm in my gargae.. sic deville gettin wet sanded and clear.. got jeans gettin re painted... and pedal cr gettin clear.. ima be high as hell by 5 o-clock
> [snapback]2994689[/snapback]​*


Say dawg u gonna show something this weekend?? :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up HOMER PIMPSON


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2005, 09:46 PM
> *Found this last week in a box.......... Its from my old Aztec Image days. As I understand it the "old ULA" is still active???? :dunno:
> [snapback]2992413[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: 

I found mine the other day as I was unpacking some boxes.. Memories


----------



## htownhater#2 (Apr 13, 2005)

sup fellas u readyfor us?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2005, 10:13 PM
> *If its all positive then it should be posted in this thread in black and white. I dont think keeping it out of the forum is positive.......... There is nothing to twist if its posted up.  Keepin ppl in the dark on a subject is how things get twisted. Just My 2 cents. not hating at all
> [snapback]2992561[/snapback]​*



Different ppl have different opinions on the subject. This is how things get twisted b/c not everyone has the same piont of view which leads into disagreements, etc.....well you now the rest..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 13 2005, 08:04 AM
> *you can help by helping me cook at the park when Dallas comes :biggrin:
> [snapback]2994342[/snapback]​*


 sorry to hear about your abuela

I would help cook but I gave up cooking for large amounts of ppl when I quit the BBQ cooking team. Now I just cook for fun.


----------



## htownhater#2 (Apr 13, 2005)

I HEARD YALL HAD SOME COMP AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY YOULL HAVE SOME MORE THIS SUNDAY CUZ ILL BE THERE SO CHARGE YO BATTERIES


----------



## htownhater#2 (Apr 13, 2005)

YALL BETTER BRING MORE THAN A 50'' SCALE THIS SUNDAY :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2005, 09:49 AM
> *Say dawg u gonna show something this weekend?? :dunno:
> [snapback]2994725[/snapback]​*


im a show the sic deville


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

:angry: WHO THE HELL COPIED MY SCREEN NAME??? :angry: WELL .... ILL ALWAYS BE THE ORIGINAL HTOWNHATER :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2005, 10:01 PM
> *Why dont you post up here? I hvent seen a good explination of what the HLC is...... I have seen alot of ppl asking
> [snapback]2992490[/snapback]​*



its treated like highly confidential information. you know..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater#2_@Apr 13 2005, 12:39 PM
> *YALL BETTER BRING MORE THAN A 50'' SCALE THIS SUNDAY :guns:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2994938[/snapback]​*


oh shit here we go again.... :buttkick: :twak: what competition!!!! :biggrin: U AINT SEE NOTHIN!!!
U BETTER ASK SOMEBODY IMITATION HATER!!!  I'LL BE OUT SOON AND STRONGER THAN EVER.....IF U HAVE A SINGLE PUMP RIDE BE ON THE LOOK OUT!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater#2_@Apr 13 2005, 10:32 AM
> *I HEARD YALL HAD SOME COMP AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY YOULL HAVE SOME MORE THIS SUNDAY CUZ ILL BE THERE SO CHARGE YO BATTERIES
> [snapback]2994905[/snapback]​*


DAMM VIRUSES!!!!!! TELL U WHAT HOMIE, JUST SAVE IT 4 MAY 8 , CAUSE DALLAS IS COMING AND WE SHOULD UNITE 4 THAT DAY    NOW AFTER THAT WEEKEND , LET'S GET IT ON!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater#2_@Apr 13 2005, 10:39 AM
> *YALL BETTER BRING MORE THAN A 50'' SCALE THIS SUNDAY :guns:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2994938[/snapback]​*


ALL I HEAR IS BLABLABLA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ZUP TONY, how was work man ? u big time money :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 13 2005, 09:24 PM
> *ZUP TONY,  how was work man ? u big time money :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2997090[/snapback]​*


shit not much homie.it fills good to work after 5 months!! :0 i should be back on my feet in no time!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 13 2005, 09:28 PM
> *shit not much homie.it fills good to work after 5 months!! :0 i should be back on my feet in no time!!!!
> [snapback]2997109[/snapback]​*


nadia n boiler i see ya have a second on job LIL!!!! :biggrin: sometime i think ya be writing love letters cause ya take forever to reply!!! 
:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

EL MIL USOS!!!! :biggrin: WUZ UP GUERO!!!WHAT DONT U DO? :cheesy:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 13 2005, 09:28 PM
> *shit not much homie.it fills good to work after 5 months!! :0 i should be back on my feet in no time!!!!
> [snapback]2997109[/snapback]​*


SO ARE THEY HIRING I CAN PASS THE TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> SO ARE THEY HIRING I CAN PASS THE TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2997152[/snapback]​[/quote!I KNOW U CAN PASS THE DRUG -----ITS A TEST!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> > SO ARE THEY HIRING I CAN PASS THE TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> > :biggrin:
> > [snapback]2997152[/snapback]​[/quote!I KNOW U CAN PASS THE DRUG -----ITS A TEST!!! :biggrin:
> > [snapback]2997182[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2005, 09:31 AM
> *hey goofy.. pedel car should b done today.. wet sanded and re cleared...im a take the parts to you on sunday
> [snapback]2994679[/snapback]​*


  ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2005, 10:25 AM
> *Different ppl have different opinions on the subject.  This is how things get twisted b/c not everyone has the same piont of view which leads into disagreements,  etc.....well you now the rest..
> [snapback]2994867[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

A reminder to all *H.L.C. clubs*,car clubs,and solo riders..This Sunday's car show at The Elim Church on 3200 S.Richey in Houston TX...car entry is only *$15 *call Angel for more info 713 991 2552.* H.L.C.* will be there in full force.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 08:21 PM
> *A reminder to all H.L.C. clubs,car clubs,and solo riders..This Sunday's car show at The Elim Church on 3200 S.Richey in Houston TX...car entry is only $15 call Angel for more info 713 991 2552. H.L.C. will be there in full force.
> [snapback]2997333[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 13 2005, 08:57 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2997427[/snapback]​*


wuz up bird....kinda slow tonight...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

yea i see.............
I just got back from the rockets game


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

This topic use to have more then 10 user at a time.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up provok...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

wut up? We need to get more people on here.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 13 2005, 10:18 PM
> *wut up? We need to get more people on here.
> [snapback]2997495[/snapback]​*



The problem is they cross over to the dark side and never come back. I spend most of my time now in off topic. PLease save me.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I get on off topic but never loose touch with this thread. The first thread I check is this one. Then I journey my way around.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 13 2005, 09:26 PM
> *I get on off topic but never loose touch with this thread. The first thread I check is this one. Then I journey my way around.
> [snapback]2997521[/snapback]​*


i alwayz post something ..aslong as this topic is on page 1 on lowrider general


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 13 2005, 09:18 PM
> *wut up? We need to get more people on here.
> [snapback]2997495[/snapback]​*


yall showing sunday?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Darkness was up bro..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I want to but don't know which show.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut up Mick?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 13 2005, 09:38 PM
> *I want to but don't know which show.
> [snapback]2997548[/snapback]​*


well all of H.L.C. will be at Elim church carshow.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Who's all gonna show?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 10:42 PM
> *well all of H.L.C. will be at Elim church carshow.
> [snapback]2997564[/snapback]​*



damn i am outta the loop.....so no McGregor this weekend?


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 13 2005, 11:39 PM
> *Wut up Mick?
> [snapback]2997550[/snapback]​*


Sup bro? You hitting the show up too?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I want to. Gotta show support. That's the only way the shows will cotinue.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 13 2005, 09:44 PM
> *damn i am outta the loop.....so no McGregor this weekend?
> [snapback]2997582[/snapback]​*


when there is a show we support it first....park isn't going anywhere...


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 13 2005, 11:50 PM
> *I want to. Gotta show support. That's the only way the shows will cotinue.
> [snapback]2997629[/snapback]​*


O, ok.  

I'll be hitting the park up. Rather spend my evening there for free. :biggrin: 
Plus we got a lil sumthin in the works, we got get into this front end shit man. So the Caprice getting a few updates. We'll see how it works out though.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 13 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Who's all gonna show?
> [snapback]2997576[/snapback]​*


 Empire,Houston Styles,Firme,Bonified,Hypnotized,True Eminence,Ht Team,Living in Luxury... i also asked Slick from Desert Dreams to come out to the show.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 13 2005, 09:44 PM
> *damn i am outta the loop.....so no McGregor this weekend?
> [snapback]2997582[/snapback]​*


show then Mcgregor.........it dosent get dark till 8:30 :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 09:56 PM
> *Empire,Houston Styles,Firme,Bonified,Hypnotized,True Eminence,Ht Team,Living in Luxury... i also asked Slick from Desert Dreams to come out to the show.
> [snapback]2997658[/snapback]​*


ill back that


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Apr 13 2005, 09:55 PM
> *O, ok.
> 
> I'll be hitting the park up. Rather spend my evening there for free.  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice Caprice bro....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Apr 13 2005, 09:55 PM
> *O, ok.
> 
> I'll be hitting the park up. Rather spend my evening there for free.  :biggrin:
> ...


Nice Caprice bro....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

when I grow up I want to be like mick...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 13 2005, 09:59 PM
> *ill back that
> [snapback]2997676[/snapback]​*


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 12:00 AM
> *Nice Caprice bro....
> [snapback]2997677[/snapback]​*


Thx bro, took me long enough to get sumthin out on the streets as much as I live for this  

But now I got a ride I can join yall with on the streets!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Good nite everyone.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

hey what you think :dunno:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 12:01 AM
> *
> [snapback]2997683[/snapback]​*



Hey bro, whenever you get the time I wanted to ask you some question's about your pit you brought to the park. I'll pm you with my number when you have the free time.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

sorry forgot to make it smaller :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 13 2005, 10:06 PM
> *hey    what  you think  :dunno:
> [snapback]2997697[/snapback]​*


nice...save that and print it on paper..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Apr 13 2005, 10:07 PM
> *Hey bro, whenever you get the time I wanted to ask you some question's about your pit you brought to the park. I'll pm you with my number when you have the free time.
> [snapback]2997702[/snapback]​*


kool..I love that dog like my son...raised him at 2weeks old with a bottle


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 10:08 PM
> *nice...save that and print it on paper..
> [snapback]2997705[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So is anyone going to the Block party show?

the one on Imperial valley Dr.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 13 2005, 10:11 PM
> *So is anyone going to the Block party show?
> 
> the one on Imperial valley Dr.
> [snapback]2997715[/snapback]​*


none of H.L.C. is...Elim Church carshow were we will be at. but i hope block party show does good


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

last Sunday's photo shoot of Ken's ride!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 10:56 PM
> *Empire,Houston Styles,Firme,Bonified,Hypnotized,True Eminence,Ht Team,Living in Luxury... i also asked Slick from Desert Dreams to come out to the show.
> [snapback]2997658[/snapback]​*


excellent


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 09:38 PM
> *Darkness was up bro..
> [snapback]2997544[/snapback]​*


sup dawg....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Apr 13 2005, 10:03 PM
> *Thx bro, took me long enough to get sumthin out on the streets as much as I live for this
> 
> But now I got a ride I can join yall with on the streets!
> [snapback]2997688[/snapback]​*


wat caprice.... im lost wut did i miss... is is dat blue one with gold rims


----------



## FAT_MIKEY (Mar 21, 2005)

WASUP MY NI**A?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 13 2005, 11:06 PM
> *hey    what  you think  :dunno:
> [snapback]2997697[/snapback]​*


I think that bitch looks pretty tight, but instead of that flower or whatever it is couldn't you use a star,just my 2 cents :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up Mikey :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

was sup homies?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Apr 13 2005, 09:55 PM
> *O, ok.
> 
> I'll be hitting the park up. Rather spend my evening there for free.  :biggrin:
> ...



was up mick


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey wassup bro, wassup dude. HOws it going guy. Hi Hi HI HIHIHI wasup Wasup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here u go goofy.. this is it in the wet sanding stage... ill post more later after i clear coat it
[attachmentid=147309]
[attachmentid=147310]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its like kandy... clear coated
[attachmentid=147330]
[attachmentid=147332]
[attachmentid=147331]


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2005, 08:15 PM
> *zup my sweet pink, :cheesy:  i won't have access 2 internet 4 about 2 weeks at work :angry:  :angry: but i will keep track here at my house
> [snapback]2991147[/snapback]​*


awww you are so sweet !

:cheesy:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

i see u!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 14 2005, 07:02 PM
> *i see u!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002174[/snapback]​*


WUZ UP TONY, KING OF THE SINGLES PUMPERS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2005, 09:04 PM
> *I SEE U 2  :wave:
> [snapback]3002182[/snapback]​*


wuz up my ******!!!QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 14 2005, 07:06 PM
> *wuz up my ******!!!QUE ROLLO CON EL POLLO!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002190[/snapback]​*


the ROLLO was good this afternoon at mason park , jonh from hypnotize and me went at there and made some airbagers feel sick, haha , they still believe in air :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

THEM POBRES VATOS THERE PROBABLY GONNA END UP AT THE HOSPITAL SINCE THEY GOT REAL SICK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 14 2005, 07:16 PM
> *THEM POBRES VATOS THERE PROBABLY GONNA END UP AT THE HOSPITAL SINCE THEY GOT REAL SICK!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002231[/snapback]​*


i think they end up in the toilet house :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey ton, what's the latest on bigbrown's mega zuper hopper? how's that vato doing


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wu up dualhex?? where's los


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2005, 09:24 PM
> *hey ton, what's the latest on bigbrown's mega zuper hopper? how's that vato doing
> [snapback]3002273[/snapback]​*


ITS ALMOST READY HOMIE!!!!ALL WE DOING IS TOCHIN IT UP......(LA VENGANSA) :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 12:18 PM
> *its like kandy... clear coated
> [attachmentid=147330]
> [attachmentid=147332]
> ...


my son is going to love his pedal car on his birthday  ..thanx darkness....also to Big Nix


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 08:09 PM
> *my son is going to love his pedal car on his birthday  ..thanx darkness....also to Big Nix
> [snapback]3002443[/snapback]​*


no problem dawg.. i luv da kandy on it man.. some of my best work so far


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 08:15 PM
> *no problem dawg.. i luv da kandy on it man.. some of my best work so far
> [snapback]3002472[/snapback]​*


I just showed my wife she loved it and she also said shes wants you to build his bike when he gets older.. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup goof


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2005, 08:21 PM
> *sup goof
> [snapback]3002500[/snapback]​*


COME GET YOUR HAMBUGEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSS HEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 09:23 PM
> *COME GET YOUR HAMBUGEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSS HEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002504[/snapback]​*


dude thats my line


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 08:21 PM
> *I just showed my wife she loved it and she also said shes wants you to build his bike when he gets older.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002498[/snapback]​*


4 sho.. lets do it.. by then ill b on top of my game.. should be better at pinstippin and everything by then


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 08:23 PM
> *COME GET YOUR HAMBUGEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSS HEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002504[/snapback]​*


mmmmmmmmmm burgers....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2005, 08:33 PM
> *dude thats my line
> [snapback]3002515[/snapback]​*


  ..i just wanted to be like u


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 08:38 PM
> *4 sho.. lets do it.. by then ill b on top of my game.. should be better at pinstippin and everything by then
> [snapback]3002539[/snapback]​*


  ..u hold it down....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 08:23 PM
> *COME GET YOUR HAMBUGEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSS HEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002504[/snapback]​*


lol burgers burgers burgers heres my 5 $


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 14 2005, 08:42 PM
> *lol burgers burgers burgers heres my 5 $
> [snapback]3002566[/snapback]​*


wuz up Los..jus left Nix casa..Mike and them boyz were there getting ready fo Sunday Car Show.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup goof thats cool suppose to be good weather i think


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 08:41 PM
> * ..u hold it down....
> [snapback]3002558[/snapback]​*


i try.. but dem boys gunna be sic when the sic deville pops up....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 08:44 PM
> *wuz up Los..jus left Nix casa..Mike and them boyz were there getting ready fo Sunday Car Show.
> [snapback]3002574[/snapback]​*


thats what i been doin all day


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

sup sic713


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 08:52 PM
> *thats what i been doin all day
> [snapback]3002616[/snapback]​*


damn and i was at home relaxing all day


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what pop ups sic? :dunno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2005, 08:28 PM
> *wu up dualhex?? where's los
> [snapback]3002292[/snapback]​*


whaat up maan, jus workin my last day today I'll be off tommorrow.and the next day and the next day, and half of the next day. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 08:52 PM
> *sup sic713
> [snapback]3002618[/snapback]​*


wats up dawg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 14 2005, 08:53 PM
> *what pop ups sic?  :dunno:
> [snapback]3002625[/snapback]​*


when the bike pops up.. as in " when i show it for the 1st time"
you knos us black folks dont talk right


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so what time u getting to the show goof, sic, nix,mike, every one?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I got done a few days ago painting a motorcycle helmet and pinstriping it. Thats my first pinstriping job.Two of a kind (sic713 and Los's 64)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 14 2005, 08:52 PM
> *damn and i was at home relaxing all day
> [snapback]3002621[/snapback]​*


damn.. ol lucky ass


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 08:57 PM
> *when the bike pops up.. as in " when i show it for the 1st time"
> you knos us black folks dont talk right
> [snapback]3002654[/snapback]​*


LOL you mean dominican folks right mike


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up lil g ....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

if i would have knowb yall were working on the cars i would have been there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 08:57 PM
> *I got done a few days ago painting a motorcycle helmet and pinstriping it. Thats my first pinstriping job.Two of a kind (sic713 and Los's 64)
> [snapback]3002660[/snapback]​*


maybe we can get down on sumthing together one day


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 08:57 PM
> *when the bike pops up.. as in " when i show it for the 1st time"
> you knos us black folks dont talk right
> [snapback]3002654[/snapback]​*


Us mexicans need help too. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2005, 08:57 PM
> *so what time u getting to the show goof, sic, nix,mike, every one?
> [snapback]3002658[/snapback]​*


i have no clue


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 14 2005, 08:58 PM
> *LOL you mean dominican folks right mike
> [snapback]3002664[/snapback]​*


oh yea.. i forgot.. im domican now.. until i cut my hair off


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2005, 08:57 PM
> *so what time u getting to the show goof, sic, nix,mike, every one?
> [snapback]3002658[/snapback]​*


probably about 9 or 10 more likely 10


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 14 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Us mexicans need help too.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3002674[/snapback]​*


 liver her alone cheese wit me.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 14 2005, 08:58 PM
> *if i would have knowb yall were working on the cars i would have been there
> [snapback]3002671[/snapback]​*


yea... me and u can do the work together


Us mexicans need help too. 
yea dats true.. its all because of "the man"


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 09:01 PM
> *liver her alone cheese wit me.....
> [snapback]3002698[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 10:01 PM
> *liver her alone cheese wit me.....
> [snapback]3002698[/snapback]​*


lol 

how about you make a sentence using disfunction


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 09:01 PM
> *liver her alone cheese wit me.....
> [snapback]3002698[/snapback]​*


sounds like the tamale kingpin


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 14 2005, 09:00 PM
> *probably about 9 or 10 more likely 10
> [snapback]3002689[/snapback]​*


about the same time...  H.L.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 09:01 PM
> *yea... me and u can do the work together
> Us mexicans need help too.
> yea dats true.. its all because of "the man"
> [snapback]3002701[/snapback]​*


does jason knoiw we are gonna finish the elky this sat.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 09:02 PM
> *about the same time...   H.L.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3002712[/snapback]​*


H.L.C.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 14 2005, 09:03 PM
> *does jason knoiw we are gonna finish the elky this sat.
> [snapback]3002715[/snapback]​*


i dunno.. il call him 2 morrow and ask or u can call him


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 09:04 PM
> *i dunno.. il call him 2 morrow and ask or u can call him
> [snapback]3002729[/snapback]​*


ok ill call his lazy a$$


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wanna gas hop it down fuqua... well untill it cuts off on me


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 09:05 PM
> *i wanna gas hop it down fuqua... well untill it cuts off on me
> [snapback]3002736[/snapback]​*


sounds good to me not my car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 14 2005, 09:05 PM
> *ok ill call his lazy a$$
> [snapback]3002735[/snapback]​*


sounds good


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

im out fellas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i aint touchin shit.. im not hittin one switch...cuz i aint tryin 2 break it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 09:05 PM
> *i wanna gas hop it down fuqua... well untill it cuts off on me
> [snapback]3002736[/snapback]​*


FUQ U A...sounds like a vato from cali saying FUCK YOU AH


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 09:08 PM
> *i aint touchin shit.. im not hittin one switch...cuz i aint tryin 2 break it
> [snapback]3002756[/snapback]​*


dont be scared ill teach ya


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 14 2005, 09:08 PM
> *im out fellas
> [snapback]3002754[/snapback]​*


laters dawg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 09:09 PM
> *FUQ U A...sounds like a vato from cali saying FUCK YOU AH
> [snapback]3002759[/snapback]​*


lol .. yep.. dats my hood

dont be scared ill teach ya 
no need too.. i kno how to hit da swutches... i got a lil skill....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

im out


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 09:59 PM
> *maybe we can get down on sumthing together one day
> [snapback]3002673[/snapback]​*


imma have to take you up on that offer


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 14 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Us mexicans need help too.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3002674[/snapback]​*


speak for ur self little fella!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

how well can you pinstripe?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:13 PM
> *imma have to take you up on that offer
> [snapback]3002795[/snapback]​*


4 sho.. lets do it.. they dont call me "sic " for nuttin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:15 PM
> *how well can you pinstripe?
> [snapback]3002805[/snapback]​*


to tell u the truth.. depends on my mood... when i did goofys pedal car... i wanted 2 paint and was feelin it u know.. but im good at it when i wanna be i guess u can say.... depends on what im strippin too


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

the helmet that I had done I had to wipe off the lines like two times before I got it to a point where I was pretty satified.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:18 PM
> *the helmet that I had done I had to wipe off the lines like two times before I got it to a point where I was pretty satified.
> [snapback]3002825[/snapback]​*


yea my 1st time wasnt good either...i have 2 put myself in the "zone" when i do it


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 14 2005, 09:14 PM
> *speak for ur self little fella!!!
> [snapback]3002800[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: See you later guys!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Its a black helmet with orion silver with added umf silver flake topped off with 4 or 5 coats of clear (not sure ,cant remember)then dried, sanded down pintriped with HOK roman red pinstriping paint and topcoated with 3 more coats of clear.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 09:21 PM
> *yea my 1st time wasnt good either...i have 2 put myself in the "zone"  when i do it
> [snapback]3002835[/snapback]​*


u start punching your face..over and over :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Much props for your pedal car. that [email protected]$ is bad.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:28 PM
> *Much props for your pedal car. that [email protected]$ is bad.
> [snapback]3002874[/snapback]​*


thanx..its for my son hes going to turn 1 in sept...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 12 2005, 10:07 PM
> *i dont like to talk about cause on here cause it gets all twisted when solo riders dont understand and start hating on HLC and ULA topics... car clubs have different views on it and we all decide not to talk about it on here...
> [snapback]2992520[/snapback]​*


word!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:23 PM
> *Its a black helmet with orion silver with added  umf silver flake topped off with 4 or 5 coats of clear (not sure ,cant remember)then dried, sanded down pintriped with HOK  roman red pinstriping paint and topcoated with 3 more coats of clear.
> [snapback]3002851[/snapback]​*


sounds like my new bike.... i got bout 2 quarts of clear on dat shit


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah I was like in doing pinstriping or paint in general what you do will either make you or break you.I'll be dammed if I let this "pinstriping" thing break me.So I thought its either now or never. I'm glad I did, the worst part is over with now. Now I just have to keep practicing.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 14 2005, 09:29 PM
> *word!!!!
> [snapback]3002886[/snapback]​*


wuz up Juanizzie!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 09:27 PM
> *u start punching your face..over and over :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002870[/snapback]​*


yea basically ...my hardest problem was keepin the line da same thickness all da way around


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:32 PM
> *Yeah I was like in doing pinstriping or paint in general what you do will either make you or break you.I'll be dammed if I let this "pinstriping" thing break me.So I thought its either now or never. I'm glad I did, the worst part is over with now. Now I just have to keep practicing.
> [snapback]3002897[/snapback]​*


yea.. for me 2 get better at wats i do was to start doin strippin... ive done moved up from airbrsush t shirts.. to..graffiti -- automotive-- stripping--and soon murals--


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 10:29 PM
> *thanx..its for my son hes going to turn 1 in sept...
> [snapback]3002881[/snapback]​*


You gonna have a BIG party with a bunch of low-lows parked right outside the house?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:35 PM
> *You gonna have a BIG party with a bunch of low-lows parked right outside the house?
> [snapback]3002916[/snapback]​*


at a park in Ptown..dont worrie ur invited homie  all H.L.C. is..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up BIG REC!!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 10:35 PM
> *yea.. for me 2 get better at wats i do was to start doin strippin... ive done moved up from airbrsush t shirts.. to..graffiti -- automotive-- stripping--and soon murals--
> [snapback]3002914[/snapback]​*


I started airbrushing t-shirts at AstroWorld back in 2000, thats how I got started in this. But my airbrushing has pretty much been at a dormant stage since I've been workin at the plant that I work at now. But I hope that changes soon. Ive been doing little paint here and there. I painted Boiler's pedal car, I painted my car, and some little stuff I cant remember right now.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ZAR...wut it do...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:38 PM
> *I started airbrushing t-shirts at AstroWorld back in 2000, thats how I got started in this. But my airbrushing has pretty much been at a dormant stage since I've been workin at the plant that I work at now. But I hope that changes soon. Ive been doing little paint here and there. I painted Boiler's pedal car, I painted my car, and some little stuff I cant remember right now.
> [snapback]3002932[/snapback]​*


yea... so far i got about 8 years of expirence.. so im workin my way up the ladder earning my respect


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Juan u going by the show sunday??


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Your work is your Signature


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Your work is your Signature
> [snapback]3002969[/snapback]​*


true.. true....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Bird..


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I usually paint at night now when I paint at home. The "City of Houston" air quality control came down on me a while back before i was going to spray my homies car.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Some of my art that I do :biggrin: not the best!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:50 PM
> *I usually paint at night now when I paint at home. The "City of Houston" air quality control came down on me a while back before i was going to spray my homies car.
> [snapback]3002991[/snapback]​*


oo shit... dats what im afraid of too.. but no one has told me nuttin.. what did they say?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im feelin dat impala.. but graffiti is where da luv is


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmm that looks real good but why is there a "R O" plaque on it LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 09:55 PM
> *oo shit... dats what im afraid of too.. but no one has told me nuttin.. what did they say?
> [snapback]3003023[/snapback]​*


ur getting everyone high.. :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 10:55 PM
> *oo shit...  what did they say?
> [snapback]3003023[/snapback]​*


 You DONT want to know LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 09:57 PM
> *ur getting everyone high.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3003040[/snapback]​*


shit.. they cant complain.. it was free....so far i havent had no problems but who knows....i was high ass hell on wednesday tho..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:58 PM
> *You DONT want to know LOL
> [snapback]3003045[/snapback]​*


i do i do... i kno they can fine the shit out of you right....what else


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Because R.O would post my art on there website.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 09:49 PM
> *wuz up Bird..
> [snapback]3002988[/snapback]​*


whats up goofy


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

they told me its a BIG fine with possible jail time IF the EPA gets involved


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:00 PM
> *they told me its a BIG fine with possible jail time IF the EPA gets involved
> [snapback]3003063[/snapback]​*


damn... now i gotta watch my ass.....ill just paint with the garage doors closed now...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 14 2005, 10:00 PM
> *whats up goofy
> [snapback]3003060[/snapback]​*


jus here....what time yall showing up in the morning.. Sunday?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 14 2005, 10:59 PM
> *Because R.O would post my art on there website.
> [snapback]3003058[/snapback]​*


Good point.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Los..u going to the Elim Church carshow sunday?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I dont make the laws i just BREAK them
The reason that it happened to me was cus an old white lady snitched and said that it was smelling REAL bad like paint. I WASNT EVEN PAINTING YET!!. That bit$% called the city on me.I had to lie and said I was just doing body work even though the car was taped off completely.So I did what anyone else would do drive the car to someone elses house where they wont snitch and paint it there.we drove it like a mile and it was still taped up driving down the street. You shouldve seen the looks we were getting :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:09 PM
> *I dont make the laws i just BREAK them
> The reason that it happened to me was cus an old white lady snitched and said that it was smelling REAL bad like paint. I WASNT EVEN PAINTING YET!!. That bit$% called the city on me.I had to lie and said I was just doing body work even though the car was taped off completely.So I did what anyone else would do drive the car to someone elses house where they wont snitch and paint it there.we drove it like a mile and it was still taped up driving down the street. You shouldve seen the looks we were getting :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3003114[/snapback]​*


NICE tape job man.."who did it?"


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 11:08 PM
> *Los..u going to the Elim Church carshow sunday?
> [snapback]3003107[/snapback]​*


Yeah i'm pretty sure I will. Just as a spectator :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ZAR..u kinda quiet tonite.... :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:09 PM
> *I dont make the laws i just BREAK them
> The reason that it happened to me was cus an old white lady snitched and said that it was smelling REAL bad like paint. I WASNT EVEN PAINTING YET!!. That bit$% called the city on me.I had to lie and said I was just doing body work even though the car was taped off completely.So I did what anyone else would do drive the car to someone elses house where they wont snitch and paint it there.we drove it like a mile and it was still taped up driving down the street. You shouldve seen the looks we were getting :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3003114[/snapback]​*


aww shit.. dats was crazy......yea i drove jason elky down the street completly tapped up.. hard ass hell....pecially baggin it up in the driveway


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 11:11 PM
> *NICE tape job man.."who did it?"
> [snapback]3003124[/snapback]​*


uh....me? I forgot to mention we cut small holes to see out the winshield and for the tail lights.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

theres nothing worse than painting a car outside under a tree then 5 minutes later having to leave and everyone leaving finger prints on the paint. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:15 PM
> *uh....me? I forgot to mention we cut small holes to see out the winshield and for the tail lights.
> [snapback]3003143[/snapback]​*


lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

one thing about clears that I hate is all the mist it makes I dont know how many of my neighbors cars ive had clear mist hardened on but i know its at least one, he never complained though.weird


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:17 PM
> *theres nothing worse than painting a car outside under a tree then 5 minutes later having to leave and everyone leaving finger prints on the paint. :angry:
> [snapback]3003150[/snapback]​*


yup... i was paintin a bike in the garage and had a strong gust of winds blow all kinds of shit in the paint.. fuckin sucks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:19 PM
> *one thing about clears that I hate is all the mist it makes I dont know how many of my neighbors cars ive had clear mist hardened on but i know its at least one, he never complained though.weird
> [snapback]3003158[/snapback]​*


haha dats sucks


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

i went to Best Buy and they still dont have season 2 of Chappelle's Show out yet.Birches


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ive gotton silver and gold flake on my neighbors van.. as he was washing it at the same time


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:15 PM
> *uh....me? I forgot to mention we cut small holes to see out the winshield and for the tail lights.
> [snapback]3003143[/snapback]​*


i was acting if i would have saw it going down the street..i would have said..NICE TAPE JOB..WHO DID IT? :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

you said you were getting high painting? you dont wear a paint mask?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 11:42 PM
> *ZAR...wut it do...
> [snapback]3002953[/snapback]​*


whats the deal, HLC in the house


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 11:22 PM
> *i was acting if i would have saw it going down the street..i would have said..NICE TAPE JOB..WHO DID IT?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3003168[/snapback]​*


actually I couldnt have said very much i was in the back seat and the side windows and doors were taped up. I had to jump into the front seat to get out of the drivers side door. :biggrin: It was a four door


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:23 PM
> *you said you were getting high painting? you dont wear a paint mask?
> [snapback]3003174[/snapback]​*


only when im in a enclosed area.. or if im sprayin clear


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 15 2005, 12:13 AM
> *ZAR..u kinda quiet tonite.... :wave:
> [snapback]3003136[/snapback]​*


i was catching up on my reading, i was 15 pages behind, i read more tonite then i did in school


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 10:03 PM
> *jus here....what time yall showing up in the morning.. Sunday?
> [snapback]3003088[/snapback]​*


the club will be there around probley 10:00......Ill be there later I got a basketball tournament in the morning to go to


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 11:27 PM
> *only when im in a enclosed area.. or if im sprayin clear
> [snapback]3003182[/snapback]​*


 :nono: you know you shouldnt mess with your lungs you only have one pair of them , unless you plan on having a lung overhaul later


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea i kno.. i basically hold my breath.. i dont breath much when im painting


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 14 2005, 10:27 PM
> *i was catching up on my reading, i was 15 pages behind, i read more tonite then i did in school
> [snapback]3003188[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: bookworm


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 14 2005, 10:29 PM
> *the club will be there around probley 10:00......Ill be there later I got a basketball tournament in the morning to go to
> [snapback]3003191[/snapback]​*


  ....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I cant make you wear a mask but just remember you need that protection when spraying isocyanate clears.Basically anything that you add hardener to has isocyanates.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 11:31 PM
> *yea i kno.. i basically hold my breath.. i dont breath much when im painting
> [snapback]3003199[/snapback]​*


I hope you dont pass out when you holdin your breath. LOL


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin: 
what everyone think now ......it got a star now


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

does anyone here need some oak wood for their BBQ on sunday?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:33 PM
> *I hope you dont pass out when you holdin your breath. LOL
> [snapback]3003207[/snapback]​*


looking like a blowfish.... :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 14 2005, 11:34 PM
> *:biggrin:
> what  everyone think now ......it got a star now
> [snapback]3003208[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 14 2005, 10:34 PM
> *:biggrin:
> what  everyone think now ......it got a star now
> [snapback]3003208[/snapback]​*


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:35 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3003215[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

you hold your breath for a while but then you cant hold it anymore and you take a buch of deep breaths and guess what, all that breath holdin just messed you up even worse.I know cus I've tried it, it makes it worse.i just invest like $25-$30 on a mask and some pre-filters, and wear it even when spraying basecoats.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

sorry man I aint tryin to preach at ya.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw dude.. i dont have problems when i paint...ive only gotton a lil dizzy once.. and dat was off of thinner... but the paint doesnt get 2 me.. im aalways sprayin outside... so the wind carrys it away...but yea i do have a lil mask i wear when i spray clear.. it cums in handy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

holla at u guys later.. ima go 2 bed.. im tired...peace out


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

later


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2005, 11:51 PM
> *ive only gotton a lil dizzy once.. and dat was off of thinner...[snapback]3003272[/snapback]​*


 yeah you can feel it numbing your brain as it is inhaled. now that hurts.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sic713, post some pics of your graffiti work.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm gone I've been up since 5:30 am yeterday i gotta get some sleep see yall at the show or park. Laters.Paint to live. Live to paint.Craig Fraser


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 13 2005, 03:05 PM
> *:angry: WHO THE HELL COPIED MY SCREEN NAME???  :angry: WELL .... ILL ALWAYS BE THE ORIGINAL HTOWNHATER :biggrin:
> [snapback]2995663[/snapback]​*


shit you got me :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 13 2005, 09:33 PM
> *nadia n boiler i see ya have a second on job LIL!!!! :biggrin: sometime i think ya be writing love letters cause ya take forever to reply!!!
> :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2997129[/snapback]​*


he is so damn right boiler :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Happy B-Day ZAR.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:58 PM
> *yeah you can feel it numbing your brain as it is inhaled. now that hurts.
> [snapback]3003302[/snapback]​*


i never had it dat bad... sounds like it feels good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2005, 11:01 PM
> *sic713, post some pics of your graffiti work.
> [snapback]3003307[/snapback]​*


let me see if i got some pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey provok.. are you going to put any bikes in the magazine.. i got one coming out thats worthy of it...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2005, 10:57 AM
> *hey provok.. are you going to put any bikes in the magazine.. i got one coming out thats worthy of it...
> [snapback]3004519[/snapback]​*



Let us know when you are ready and will hok up for a shoot.

We will be doing Wolverine soon, for the first issue.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here u go 87 cutty
my room wall..[attachmentid=147845]
[attachmentid=147846]


sum banner for some guy
[attachmentid=147847][attachmentid=147848][attachmentid=147849]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I meant hook up for a shoot

:twak:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up my ni--as. HOUSTON STYLEZ is up in this bitch :machinegun:  :scrutinize:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2005, 11:11 AM
> *here u go 87 cutty
> my room wall..[attachmentid=147845]
> [attachmentid=147846]
> ...


if you were my son i woukd have whooped your ass made you paint it and kicked you out :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 15 2005, 10:04 AM
> *if you were my son i woukd have whooped your ass made you paint it and kicked you out  :0
> [snapback]3004848[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey pink, i can't wait 4 sat night!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 15 2005, 09:14 AM
> *I meant hook up for a shoot
> 
> :twak:
> [snapback]3004562[/snapback]​*


sum time after may 15th... but if the bike is ready before then .. we can do a lil preview of it..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Me and 87 Cutty use to hit up walls. I miss those dayz.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 15 2005, 10:04 AM
> *if you were my son i woukd have whooped your ass made you paint it and kicked you out  :0
> [snapback]3004848[/snapback]​*


naw my parents dont care.... well my mom did but after she moved out i took over...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 15 2005, 10:13 AM
> *Me and 87 Cutty use to hit up walls. I miss those dayz.
> [snapback]3004920[/snapback]​*


the days arent missed... its still around and poppin... lets go hit up some trains


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2005, 09:29 AM
> *Whats up my ni--as. HOUSTON STYLEZ is up in this bitch :machinegun:    :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3004652[/snapback]​*


i heard yall boys pulled an all nighter


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2005, 12:10 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3004893[/snapback]​*


hey buddy lets go out tonight where dunno yet but my friends bf came in from virginia and we want to go out and maybe we can invite SLICK ?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2005, 12:13 PM
> *naw my parents dont care.... well my mom did but after she moved out i took over...
> [snapback]3004921[/snapback]​*


OMG YOU ARE A BAD CHILD SHAME ON YOU :0 :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 15 2005, 10:30 AM
> *OMG YOU ARE A BAD CHILD SHAME ON YOU  :0  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3005016[/snapback]​*


im not bad.. im good..well i try 2 be... what u talkin bout... lol


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2005, 10:33 AM
> *im not bad.. im good..well i try 2 be... what u talkin bout... lol
> [snapback]3005026[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 15 2005, 04:19 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3007002[/snapback]​*


what??????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damm!!!!! please don't let los64 and sick713 get on the computer, world breaking record , about 8 more pages just over night, they'r really helping this topic 2 stay on top :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

damm no shit!!!them boyz can type.... :biggrin: lets keep it going homies!!1!keep it real...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2005, 06:31 PM
> *damm!!!!! please don't let los64 and sick713 get on the computer, world breaking record ,  about 8 more pages just over night, they'r really helping this topic 2 stay on top :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3007513[/snapback]​*


4 sho.. its all about uniting wityour other lowrider brothers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2005, 06:36 PM
> *damm no shit!!!them boyz can type.... :biggrin: lets keep it going homies!!1!keep it real...
> [snapback]3007532[/snapback]​*


lol.. its not my fault... i went to a h.i.s.d school....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HAPPY B DAY ZAR WE WILL BE AT ROXY TONIGHT TO CELEBRATE EVERYONE IS INVITED


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 15 2005, 07:08 PM
> *HAPPY B DAY ZAR  WE WILL BE AT ROXY TONIGHT TO CELEBRATE EVERYONE IS INVITED
> [snapback]3007639[/snapback]​*


when you say celebrate do you mean get fucked up?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 15 2005, 08:32 PM
> *when you say celebrate do you mean get fucked up?
> [snapback]3007708[/snapback]​*


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yeah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i never been to roxy, i tried to get in one time and they didnt allow my g nikes


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm still at work


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 15 2005, 08:47 PM
> *I'm still at work
> [snapback]3007752[/snapback]​*


doing?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 15 2005, 08:47 PM
> *I'm still at work
> [snapback]3007752[/snapback]​*


hmmmmm....you working by yourself or with the boss...hmmmmm :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what event is planned for the hlc this weekend.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

H TOWN TEAM WILL BE REPRESENTING AND COLLECTIN THE MONEY FROM THE HOPPIN CONTEST WHERE EVER THERES ONE AT!!!!! :biggrin: MORE INFO ABOUT WHERE THE HOPPIN ACTION WILL BE AT!!!!!!  IT MIGHT BE THE BIGGEST BLOCK CAR SHOW AND CONCERT ON IMPIRIAL VALLEY!!!SOME WHERES BY GREENS POINT.......IM READY TO HITT THA SWITCH!WHO'S DOWN..... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2005, 07:59 PM
> *so what event is planned for the hlc this weekend.
> [snapback]3007777[/snapback]​*


the one your not invited to.... :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2005, 08:17 PM
> *H TOWN TEAM WILL BE REPRESENTING AND COLLECTIN THE MONEY FROM THE HOPPIN CONTEST WHERE EVER THERES ONE AT!!!!! :biggrin: MORE INFO ABOUT WHERE THE HOPPIN ACTION WILL BE AT!!!!!!  IT MIGHT BE THE BIGGEST BLOCK CAR SHOW AND CONCERT ON IMPIRIAL VALLEY!!!SOME WHERES BY GREENS POINT.......IM READY TO HITT THA SWITCH!WHO'S DOWN..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3007839[/snapback]​*


well tony..the Elim church car show wont have a hop contest but most of H.L.C. will be there..so represent H.L.C. at the Impirial Valley car show!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 15 2005, 08:26 PM
> *the one your not invited to....  :uh:
> [snapback]3007887[/snapback]​*


lets not get into what happened to the last group you organized ok


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 15 2005, 10:29 PM
> *well tony..the Elim church car show wont have a hop contest but most of H.L.C. will be there..so represent H.L.C. at the Impirial Valley car show!!!
> [snapback]3007903[/snapback]​*


FO SURE HOMIE! H.L.C., ILL BE REPRESENTING AT IMPIRIAL VALLEY SI DIOS QUIERE. WELL I WAS THINKIN OF GOING TO THE SHOW AT THAT CHURCH BUT HONESTLY I NEED SOME CASH BAD HOMIE SO IM GONNA GO GIVE IT A TRY!!U KNOW.....SORRY I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE OTHER SHOW  ..WILL BE REPRESENTIN FO SURE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2005, 08:37 PM
> *lets not get into what happened to the last group you organized ok
> [snapback]3007923[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ....."edit :angry: "


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that sounds like a good demonstration of unity and respect.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 15 2005, 09:44 PM
> * bitch dont talk shit i knock the taste out your mouth.....
> [snapback]3007948[/snapback]​*


hey keep it clean, aint nobody trippin.....bad example of the HLC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2005, 08:45 PM
> *that sounds like a good demonstration of unity and respect.
> [snapback]3007950[/snapback]​*


i dont show respect to jackasses like you that has nothing but negative feelings about H.L.C.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would like to make one thing clear to the HLC and all its active members. good luck to you guys. and i dont recall me being negative to anyone on this board regarding the hlc and the houston lowrider movement. but apparently i have been quoted as a hater to the hlc. everyone i have met, may have been a select few, have always showed me love


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2005, 10:03 PM
> *i would like to make one thing clear to the HLC and all its active members. good luck to you guys.  and i dont recall me being negative to anyone on this board regarding the hlc and the houston lowrider movement. but apparently i have been quoted as a hater to the hlc. everyone i have met, may have been a select few, have always showed me love
> [snapback]3008004[/snapback]​*


Don't even worry homie, you got alot of respect in Houston. Thats Real.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

whats up Jon....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey, what's up? I try to keep up with all this stuff...but it's too much. I'm glad ya'll are going to the Elim church show. Angel Torres is a real good guy.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 15 2005, 09:17 PM
> *Hey, what's up?  I try to keep up with all this stuff...but it's too much.  I'm glad ya'll are going to the Elim church show.  Angel Torres is a real good guy.
> [snapback]3008044[/snapback]​*


H.L.C. made a good choice on this show...its not alwayz about the biggest show or money or concert..its about the cause


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up david..u going by the show sunday??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 15 2005, 09:42 PM
> *wuz up david..u going by the show sunday??
> [snapback]3008141[/snapback]​*


 Wuz up!!

I'm not sure right now... but I will probbaly cruise up to the park to check out the scene..Where is the show on sunday located?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2005, 09:54 PM
> *Wuz up!!
> 
> I'm not sure right now... but I will probbaly cruise up to the park to check out the scene..Where is the show on sunday located?
> [snapback]3008165[/snapback]​*


Elim church on S.Richey
in border line Pasadena/Houston. If you go 45 south exit monroe..it will turn into S.Richey


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 15 2005, 09:56 PM
> *Elim church on S.Richey
> in border line Pasadena/Houston. If you go 45 south exit monroe..it will turn into S.Richey
> [snapback]3008170[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2005, 10:45 PM
> *that sounds like a good demonstration of unity and respect.
> [snapback]3007950[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: I hope this isnt the begining of the end............... I still wanna see what its about in *black* and *white..... *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2005, 10:32 PM
> *:scrutinize: I hope this isnt the begining of the end............... I still wanna see what its about in black and white.....
> [snapback]3008234[/snapback]​*


whats up brian the player :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2005, 10:32 PM
> *:scrutinize: I hope this isnt the begining of the end............... I still wanna see what its about in black and white.....
> [snapback]3008234[/snapback]​*


dont worrie..one solo rider opinion wont effect all the clubs that represent H.L.C.  go to the show sunday if you want it in *black* in *white*....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut it do Bird?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

watz up goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 15 2005, 11:03 PM
> *watz up goofy
> [snapback]3008301[/snapback]​*


bout to go to sleep.... been on here since 9....


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 15 2005, 11:06 PM
> *bout to go to sleep.... been on here since 9....
> [snapback]3008313[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 13 2005, 04:19 AM
> *Firme is having a plate sell for there club.... i didnt invite dallas they invited themselves...
> [snapback]2992251[/snapback]​*



This type of attitude is what keeps an organized group unorganized; not to mention keeps unity among the lowrider community very minimal. 

We don't expect anything and want anything, but thanks for the gesture homie (much respect Texasgold) I just hope that not to many folks in H-town have that type of attitude because that will get the HLC nowhere.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 09:57 PM
> *I got done a few days ago painting a motorcycle helmet and pinstriping it. Thats my first pinstriping job.Two of a kind (sic713 and Los's 64)
> [snapback]3002660[/snapback]​*



Pics?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 10:38 PM
> *I started airbrushing t-shirts at AstroWorld back in 2000, thats how I got started in this. But my airbrushing has pretty much been at a dormant stage since I've been workin at the plant that I work at now. But I hope that changes soon. Ive been doing little paint here and there. I painted Boiler's pedal car, I painted my car, and some little stuff I cant remember right now.
> [snapback]3002932[/snapback]​*



Hey remember what i wanted on my hood? Its either the deftones album skull with blue and red roses or something from HRGiger. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 14 2005, 11:32 PM
> *I cant make you wear a mask but just remember you need that protection when spraying isocyanate clears.Basically anything that you add hardener to has isocyanates.
> [snapback]3003205[/snapback]​*


whoa Los...i'ma s'posed to be the chem lab science nerd. :twak: :scrutinize:
ahahahha :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 15 2005, 09:06 PM
> *Don't even worry homie, you got alot of respect in Houston.  Thats Real.
> [snapback]3008006[/snapback]​*


Respect is everything.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 16 2005, 10:24 AM
> *whoa Los...i'ma s'posed to be the chem lab science nerd. :twak:  :scrutinize:
> ahahahha   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3008983[/snapback]​*


AWWW crap I was writing this very long "technical" essay about how I took PetroChem in school and then accidentally erased it. Im mad.Oh well.Hey I know chemicals too.A few examples are tetraflourocarbons,hyperhoppoimpalis,exaggeratisthreewheelis,and last but not least superwetkandis. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I hope I don't burst into flames when I walk onto the church grounds. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'm sure my car will get many strange looks at a church car show but its all good.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 sho thats what most of ''US'' go by in the lowrider world.....others just go by how many trophys they win :scrutinize:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 14 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Juan u going by the show sunday??
> [snapback]3002968[/snapback]​*


maybe!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 16 2005, 02:04 PM
> *AWWW crap I was writing this very long "technical" essay about how I took PetroChem in school and then accidentally erased it. Im mad.Oh well.Hey I know chemicals too.A few examples are tetraflourocarbons,hyperhoppoimpalis,exaggeratisthreewheelis,and last but not least superwetkandis. LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3009424[/snapback]​*


WTH where are those on the periodic table? :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> Respect is everything.


4 sho thats what most of ''US'' go by in the lowrider world.....others just go by how many trophys they win :scrutinize:
[snapback]3009523[/snapback]​[/quote]
especialy if they dont win.....and start throwing trophys on the ground


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

even if the trophy isnt thiers they just pick one up and toss it for no damn reason......


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

anyone gonna go to Taco Cabana. I'll be up there. This is an invite. Sorry I didn't post this earlier.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2005, 08:57 PM
> *anyone gonna go to Taco Cabana. I'll be up there. This is an invite. Sorry I didn't post this earlier.
> [snapback]3010251[/snapback]​*


not tonight homie just got back from kappa tired as hell


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 08:25 PM
> *not tonight homie just got back from kappa tired as hell
> [snapback]3010333[/snapback]​*


how was it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 16 2005, 09:30 PM
> *how was it
> [snapback]3010345[/snapback]​*


man alot of people............


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 08:32 PM
> *man alot of people............
> [snapback]3010355[/snapback]​*


i bet i saw the news and there were a lot of people there did you see mike, nick, mario ,and trey they went in nix burban


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 16 2005, 09:34 PM
> *i bet i saw the news and there were a lot of people there did you see mike, nick, mario ,and trey they went in nix burban
> [snapback]3010360[/snapback]​*


naw i didnt see them.....u going to the show tommorrow?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll be there.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yea at the church we will be there


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what time yall getting there


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

we are gopnna meet up around 9 abd try to be there about 10 or so


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 16 2005, 09:44 PM
> *we are gopnna meet up around 9 abd try to be there about 10 or so
> [snapback]3010393[/snapback]​*


yeah same here


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

They won't know what to do with all these lowriders showing up. I don't think they have had a big lowrider turn out in the past.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Can you see?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

magic? wassup homie?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 16 2005, 08:50 PM
> *Can you see?
> [snapback]3010401[/snapback]​*


i can se clearly now mr pimpson has shown me the way lol...... these church people are gonna flip out


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 09:51 PM
> *magic? wassup homie?
> [snapback]3010405[/snapback]​*


Wassup my Firme brother, and to all the other homies here Q'vo


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 16 2005, 09:52 PM
> *Wassup my Firme brother, and to all the other homies here Q'vo
> [snapback]3010408[/snapback]​*


u going to the show tommorrow?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 16 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Wassup my Firme brother, and to all the other homies here Q'vo
> [snapback]3010408[/snapback]​*


Q ' vo ....havent heard that in a long time


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 09:52 PM
> *u going to the show tommorrow?
> [snapback]3010410[/snapback]​*


simon que si, just not quite sure what time to show up


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Shows like this are my favorite kind of shows. I love for people that don't normaly go to show to get a chance and see some lowriders up close.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 16 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Q ' vo ....havent heard that in a long time
> [snapback]3010412[/snapback]​*


I'm bringing it back


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 16 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Shows like this are my favorite kind of shows. I love for people that don't normaly go to show to get a chance and see some lowriders up close.
> [snapback]3010416[/snapback]​*


ea that way people wont try to stereo type us as much.....i wonder what they will say about Time Taker


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 16 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Shows like this are my favorite kind of shows. I love for people that don't normaly go to show to get a chance and see some lowriders up close.
> [snapback]3010416[/snapback]​*


yea that way people wont try to stereo type us as much.....i wonder what they will say about Time Taker


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 16 2005, 09:57 PM
> *ea that way people wont try to stereo type us as much.....i wonder what they will say about Time Taker
> [snapback]3010420[/snapback]​*


que que?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm sure at least one person will be praying for me. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 16 2005, 09:59 PM
> *I'm sure at least one person will be praying for me.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3010425[/snapback]​*


should we start now or wait till tommorrow morning :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 08:59 PM
> *que que?
> [snapback]3010424[/snapback]​*


i fixed it big john sir


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 16 2005, 10:00 PM
> *i fixed it big john sir
> [snapback]3010427[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no i said thats what the people will be saying about time taker


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

well fellas im out i was being worked by a slave driver today


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 09:02 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no i said thats what the people will be saying about time taker
> [snapback]3010430[/snapback]​*


oh ok i understand know lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 16 2005, 10:03 PM
> *oh ok i understand know lol
> [snapback]3010435[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Magic how is the club coming bro?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 10:07 PM
> *Magic how is the club coming bro?
> [snapback]3010440[/snapback]​*


slow but steady things just get better from here on out


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 16 2005, 10:10 PM
> *slow but steady things just get better from here on out
> [snapback]3010445[/snapback]​*


thats how it usually works homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 15 2005, 11:35 PM
> *This type of attitude is what keeps an organized group unorganized;  not to mention keeps unity among the lowrider community very minimal.
> 
> We don't expect anything and want anything, but thanks for the gesture homie (much respect  Texasgold)  I just hope that not to many folks in H-town have that type of attitude because that will get the HLC nowhere.
> [snapback]3008378[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ..i jus love how people twist shit up in here..... H.L.C. welcomes Dallas...  but the homie *texasgold* suggested H.L.C. do a free cook out..which is not a bad idea, but ..*texasgold *isn't a H.L.C. member.. a H.L.C. club (*FIRME*) is having a plate sell that same day(May 8th)..so I have to back up a fellow H.L.C. member..If we serve free food that same day..that will interfere with there club fuction..which they had planned already... that wont show no support,respect and unity  but i was speaking the truth i didnt invite Dallas, but that doesn't mean I dont want you here..i hope ya'll come down..meet with H.L.C. members.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 10:10 PM
> *thats how it usually works homie
> [snapback]3010447[/snapback]​*


yes this is true my friend, and he who is of honest soul and is pure of heart will succeed in his venture in the end


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 16 2005, 10:02 PM
> *well fellas im out i was being worked by a slave driver today
> [snapback]3010432[/snapback]​*


WHat you talkin bout willis I let you have a water break every 8 hours.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 16 2005, 10:14 PM
> *yes this is true my friend, and he who is of honest soul and is pure of heart will succeed in his venture in the end
> [snapback]3010453[/snapback]​*


thats deep homie


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 10:16 PM
> *thats deep homie
> [snapback]3010458[/snapback]​*


i'm a lowriding philosopher


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

watz u goofy


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

To H.L.C members,

To all of you that don't know me yet I'm one of the presidents of Phoenix Creationz here in Houston. I applaude everything that ya'll have done for the lowrider movement here in Houston. Great and wonderful things are in Houston's future and my club and myself would like to be a part of that. 

I guess this is my way of saying we would like to be a part of the H.L.C. We are a newer club but are sure to rise to great heights in the future, and we would not do anything to bring shame to Houston, the H.L.C, or the Lowrider community as a whole. 

Any responses would be highly appreciated.

Magic,
_President
Phoenic Creationz C.C._


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

houston, anybody looking to buy some black spoke rims?????if so pm


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 16 2005, 10:29 PM
> *To H.L.C members,
> 
> To all of you that don't know me yet I'm one of the presidents of Phoenix Creationz here in Houston. I applaude everything that ya'll have done for the lowrider movement here in Houston. Great and wonderful things are in Houston's future and my club and myself would like to be a part of that.
> ...


sounds good homie we would be glad to have u and ur club


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 09:31 PM
> *sounds good homie we would be glad to have u and ur club
> [snapback]3010496[/snapback]​*


yes we would


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 16 2005, 09:31 PM
> *houston, anybody looking to buy some black spoke rims?????if so pm
> [snapback]3010495[/snapback]​*


pic? and how much?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 16 2005, 10:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 16 2005, 09:29 PM
> *To H.L.C members,
> 
> To all of you that don't know me yet I'm one of the presidents of Phoenix Creationz here in Houston. I applaude everything that ya'll have done for the lowrider movement here in Houston. Great and wonderful things are in Houston's future and my club and myself would like to be a part of that.
> ...


The H.L.C. welcomes Phoenix Creationz  ...I'm a H.L.C. member and president of EMPIRE....pm me or any H.L.C. member on more info....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup goof dog


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 16 2005, 10:36 PM
> *The H.L.C. welcomes Phoenix Creationz  ...I'm a H.L.C. member and president of EMPIRE....pm me or any H.L.C. member on more info....
> [snapback]3010514[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the love, will do


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 16 2005, 09:27 PM
> *watz u goofy
> [snapback]3010487[/snapback]​*


jus peeping the seen


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 16 2005, 10:38 PM
> *jus peeping the scene
> [snapback]3010520[/snapback]​*


right same here homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 16 2005, 09:38 PM
> *Thanks for the love, will do
> [snapback]3010519[/snapback]​*


  ..you going to the show tomorrow?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up REC...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 16 2005, 09:33 PM
> *pic?  and how much?
> [snapback]3010505[/snapback]​*


832 860 2298 cell.... for more info!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 16 2005, 10:40 PM
> * ..you going to the show tomorrow?
> [snapback]3010529[/snapback]​*


Most Definately


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 16 2005, 10:42 PM
> *Most Definately
> [snapback]3010539[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:
join me in a smoke uffin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 10:43 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> join me in a smoke  uffin:
> [snapback]3010542[/snapback]​*


sure why not, hey how bout two uffin: uffin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 16 2005, 09:43 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> join me in a smoke  uffin:
> [snapback]3010542[/snapback]​*


hey john, pass the chronic this way!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 16 2005, 09:45 PM
> *hey john, pass the chronic this way!!!!!
> [snapback]3010548[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 16 2005, 10:45 PM
> *hey john, pass the chronic this way!!!!!
> [snapback]3010548[/snapback]​*


chronic :0 what ummm i didn't know, huh I was smoking a regular cig uhh yeah a regular cig


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

bird.......my email is [email protected]


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

ok homies i'm out gotta get some shut eye


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 16 2005, 12:35 AM
> *This type of attitude is what keeps an organized group unorganized;  not to mention keeps unity among the lowrider community very minimal.
> 
> We don't expect anything and want anything, but thanks for the gesture homie (much respect  Texasgold)   I just hope that not to many folks in H-town have that type of attitude because that will get the HLC nowhere.
> [snapback]3008378[/snapback]​*


you know what gets me the most is that we planned these fund raising event way before any date was set as far as i knew dtown was coming down in april....once again we welcome yall and will be glad to see these 2 cities come together for an event like this it build respect between these cities and each and everyone of us here.............if this was more of a scheduled event then yes we would have gotten together and had a bbq or something but honestly it wasnt.........so since this was already planned we will proceed to hold the burger plate sell.........and we hope that dtown as well as htown would support us........if the situation was reversed we would def. support any kind of event you would of been holding........in the future we should get together and throw some kinda picnic for all to enjoy........all i have to say is that i am sick of hearing all this negativity and i wish that it would just end now..........to quote a famous person "can't we all just get along" :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up jason..


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Just checking things out before I get some sleep. gotta get up early tomorrow.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 16 2005, 09:52 PM
> *bird.......my email is [email protected]
> [snapback]3010574[/snapback]​*


i sent it let me know what u think?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i saw a couple of lowlows out on westheimer today. anyone from here? some pulled into the taco cabana lot, it was a two door cadillac and some others.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 16 2005, 10:41 PM
> *i saw a couple of lowlows out on westheimer today. anyone from here? some pulled into the taco cabana lot, it was a two door cadillac and some others.
> [snapback]3010746[/snapback]​*


that was the homie provok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 16 2005, 10:35 PM
> *i sent it let me know what u think?
> [snapback]3010731[/snapback]​*


looks good


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 16 2005, 10:50 PM
> *looks good
> [snapback]3010771[/snapback]​*


i that what u were thinkin of


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 16 2005, 10:59 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3010806[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

anybody go to the park today?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I didn't we went to eat after the show then went home.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 17 2005, 08:27 PM
> *I didn't we went to eat after the show then went home.
> [snapback]3013355[/snapback]​*


yeah man i was tired


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Went to the park. A lot of SLABS. Not that many loloz showed up.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I heard MLK was packed with people coming back from Kappa.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

They shut that bitch up when we sarted cruising. The park was cool though.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 17 2005, 08:32 PM
> *They shut that bitch up when we sarted cruising. The park was cool though.
> [snapback]3013387[/snapback]​*


shut what up?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he ment shut down, refering to MLK because every year after kappa people cruise mlk near timmy chans.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 17 2005, 08:39 PM
> *I'm pretty sure he ment shut down, refering to MLK because every year after kappa people cruise mlk near timmy chans.
> [snapback]3013406[/snapback]​*


oh ok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 17 2005, 07:39 PM
> *I'm pretty sure he ment shut down, refering to MLK because every year after kappa people cruise mlk near timmy chans.
> [snapback]3013406[/snapback]​*


***** please... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Yea that's wut I ment. I try to type to fast.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Just got back from the Kiest picnic in Dallas...
ALOT of WALKING!!!!

This thing was huge... I left at 5:30 and cars were still rolling in.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2005, 07:47 PM
> *Just got back from the Kiest picnic in Dallas...
> ALOT of WALKING!!!!
> 
> ...


post some pics. i wanted to go but i had to work, again


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up ham!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2005, 09:55 PM
> *post some pics. i wanted to go but i had to work, again
> [snapback]3013479[/snapback]​*



No pics, Ive got video footage of all or most of it though.
 



Provok will be posting it on the website soon!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

whatz da deal big john!!!???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 17 2005, 08:58 PM
> *whatz da deal big john!!!???
> [snapback]3013493[/snapback]​*


chilling hamnizzzzeeeee


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2005, 08:58 PM
> *No pics, Ive got video footage of all  or most of it though.
> 
> Provok will be posting it on the website soon!
> ...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 17 2005, 07:57 PM
> *wuz up ham!
> [snapback]3013487[/snapback]​*


chillin goofy...u?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 17 2005, 08:00 PM
> *chillin goofy...u?
> [snapback]3013509[/snapback]​*


Sun burned from the show and tired.....u take any pics???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Provok, you get your hydros patched up.....that caddy was getting up


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 17 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Sun burned from the show and tired.....u take any pics???
> [snapback]3013516[/snapback]​*


nope, i forgot my cam!...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

wuz up mcham,goofy


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

it was nice to see hlc out supporting the show for thew church.......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Rec u download any pics from the show??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup rec man it was cool meeting u homie................


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2005, 08:04 PM
> *it was nice to see hlc out supporting the show for thew church.......
> [snapback]3013533[/snapback]​*


yes it was.....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2005, 08:04 PM
> *it was nice to see hlc out supporting the show for thew church.......
> [snapback]3013533[/snapback]​*


fo shizzle my nizzle!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 17 2005, 08:08 PM
> *fo shizzle my nizzle!!!
> [snapback]3013545[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 
email your pics of the navi to me


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i see some Ridaz in the house


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 17 2005, 10:12 PM
> *i see some Ridaz in the house
> [snapback]3013563[/snapback]​*


where? :around:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

whats the deal people


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 17 2005, 08:06 PM
> *yes it was.....
> [snapback]3013539[/snapback]​*


yes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Went to the block party show today....... it was at a church too...... Praise Jesus :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 17 2005, 08:26 PM
> *whats the deal people
> [snapback]3013623[/snapback]​*


wuz up Zar!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 17 2005, 08:26 PM
> *whats the deal people
> [snapback]3013623[/snapback]​*


tired.....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bajito79 (Jan 28, 2005)

:angry: This is the second time going to the park and not seeing anything. First time, I seen some Japs. This time I saw a whole bunch of brothers. wtf I feel left out. :tears:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got back from mlk.... talkin bout my kind gettin it crunk....i havent seen dat many slabs in a while...even saw a couple of rides on 13's


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bajito79_@Apr 17 2005, 08:38 PM
> *:angry:  This is the second time going to the park and not seeing anything. First time, I seen some Japs. This time I saw a whole bunch of brothers. wtf I feel left out. :tears:
> [snapback]3013670[/snapback]​*


bro..there were 2 car shows today....theres were all the lolos were at


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2005, 08:40 PM
> *just got back from mlk.... talkin bout my kind gettin it crunk....i havent seen dat many slabs in a while...even saw a couple of rides on 13's
> [snapback]3013683[/snapback]​*


still tippin........on fo fo's wrapped in vo vo's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 17 2005, 08:42 PM
> *still tippin........on fo fo's wrapped in vo vo's
> [snapback]3013700[/snapback]​*


yea.. makes me wanna fix up my buick a lil....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 17 2005, 09:42 PM
> *still tippin........on fo fo's wrapped in vo vo's
> [snapback]3013700[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck a slab.. i want a low low


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 17 2005, 10:42 PM
> *still tippin........on fo fo's wrapped in vo vo's
> [snapback]3013700[/snapback]​*


4 foes, and 4 Vogues.................. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need vouges for my bike


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 17 2005, 10:31 PM
> *wuz up Zar!
> [snapback]3013650[/snapback]​*


chillen :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 17 2005, 08:44 PM
> *4 foes, and 4 Vogues.................. :uh:
> [snapback]3013714[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im out guys.. gotta go 2 work early in da morn.... holla at cha boiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

wzup juan (krazy toyz)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2005, 08:29 PM
> *yeah man i was tired
> [snapback]3013363[/snapback]​*


you're not the only one, i'm use to being in an office :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 17 2005, 09:32 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [snapback]3013655[/snapback]​*


that's my taco eating friend nicassio! :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

what's up Houston! :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 18 2005, 10:13 AM
> *what's up Houston!  :wave:
> [snapback]3015404[/snapback]​*


..El chile...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 10:13 AM
> *..El chile...
> [snapback]3015406[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :twak: Sonso! :biggrin: I just got back from Dallas ... the picnic was off the chain! Can't wait for the next event! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 18 2005, 10:15 AM
> *:roflmao:  :twak: Sonso! :biggrin: I just got back from Dallas ... the picnic was off the chain!  Can't wait for the next event!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3015420[/snapback]​*


 will try to make the may show.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 17 2005, 10:01 PM
> *
> [snapback]3013761[/snapback]​*


Nice pix dawg


----------



## FAT_MIKEY (Mar 21, 2005)

SUP NICK?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ME AND TONY (HTOWNTEAM) WENT 2 THE BLOCKPARTY AND SHOW THEM BOYS SOME AIRTIME HOP :0 :0    HLC REPRESENT THERE TOO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2005, 11:14 AM
> *ME AND TONY  (HTOWNTEAM) WENT 2 THE BLOCKPARTY AND SHOW THEM BOYS SOME AIRTIME HOP :0  :0       HLC REPRESENT THERE TOO
> [snapback]3015680[/snapback]​*


how did ya'll do?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda john, it was nice to bump into you again


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I was pleased with the church show. I was surprised that I got more complements than strange looks for my car.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 11:53 AM
> *que onda john, it was nice to bump into you again
> [snapback]3015802[/snapback]​*


yeah even though i sneaked up on u? lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 18 2005, 12:00 PM
> *I was pleased with the church show. I was surprised that I got more complements than strange looks for my car.
> [snapback]3015837[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 12:23 PM
> *yeah even though i sneaked up on u? lol
> [snapback]3015937[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:  no shit, someone tapped on my shoulder, i turn around and it's el diablo de SPM coming to chingar my world since i have clowned him being in jail, then i back up and SOPLAS! someone behind my back. luckily it was only LORD TX and you behind me. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 12:35 PM
> *:biggrin:    no shit, someone tapped on my shoulder, i turn around and it's el diablo de SPM coming to chingar my world since i have clowned him being in jail, then i back up and SOPLAS!  someone behind my back.  luckily it was only LORD TX and you behind me.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3015994[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 12:35 PM
> *:biggrin:    no shit, someone tapped on my shoulder, i turn around and it's el diablo de SPM coming to chingar my world since i have clowned him being in jail, then i back up and SOPLAS!  someone behind my back.  luckily it was only LORD TX and you behind me.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3015994[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 12:35 PM
> *:biggrin:    no shit, someone tapped on my shoulder, i turn around and it's el diablo de SPM coming to chingar my world since i have clowned him being in jail, then i back up and SOPLAS!  someone behind my back.  luckily it was only LORD TX and you behind me.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3015994[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow look almost 300


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 02:15 PM
> *
> [snapback]3016531[/snapback]​*


dude u dont smoke


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 03:53 PM
> *dude u dont smoke
> [snapback]3016906[/snapback]​*


fuck it, i just scored a 1986 regal (mint!!!!) :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 03:54 PM
> *fuck it, i just scored a 1986 regal (mint!!!!)  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3016912[/snapback]​*


where, how much?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 03:54 PM
> *fuck it, i just scored a 1986 regal (mint!!!!)  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3016912[/snapback]​*


no shit how much?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 03:57 PM
> *no shit  how much?
> [snapback]3016927[/snapback]​*


that's what I asked


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 18 2005, 03:57 PM
> *where, how much?
> [snapback]3016924[/snapback]​*


i'll tell you laters. :biggrin:  going to pick up this bad boy before i pick up the '67 nova that i scored saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 04:01 PM
> *i'll tell you laters.  :biggrin:    going to pick up this bad boy before i pick up the '67 nova that i scored saturday!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3016944[/snapback]​*


man what u gonna do with all these cars?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: dj latin car club


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 04:03 PM
> *man what u gonna do with all these cars?
> [snapback]3016964[/snapback]​*


i have sold a couple. got plans for them.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 04:04 PM
> *:biggrin: dj latin car club
> [snapback]3016966[/snapback]​*


no shit, rolling 1 deep :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 04:05 PM
> *no shit, rolling 1 deep  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3016973[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

or would it be torta car club


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 04:11 PM
> *or would it be torta car club
> [snapback]3017010[/snapback]​*


true, if i wanted to pick up some mexican food.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 04:11 PM
> *true, if i wanted to pick up some mexican food.
> [snapback]3017012[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 04:11 PM
> *true, if i wanted to pick up some mexican food.
> [snapback]3017012[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 18 2005, 04:14 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3017036[/snapback]​*


you want to join me for a torta after work? somewhere down 45 by your canton  that taqueria at the corner of broadway and 45. something SOL??? call me on my cellio if you do want to. i'll be leaving the office at 6pm and have to swing by downtown real quick to pick something up. peace.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 05:21 PM
> *you want to join me for a torta after work?  somewhere down 45 by your canton    that taqueria at the corner of broadway and 45.  something SOL???  call me on my cellio if you do want to.  i'll be leaving the office at 6pm and have to swing by downtown real quick to pick something up.  peace.
> [snapback]3017067[/snapback]​*


Del Sol  Yum :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 18 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Del Sol  Yum :biggrin:
> [snapback]3017196[/snapback]​*


that's it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone buy these rims. need 1 tire. $1500. 22s


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 12:46 PM
> *how did ya'll do?
> [snapback]3015770[/snapback]​*


we got down homie tu sabes how we doin it in HOUSTON, que no!!!!i took first on single y el boiler took first double...catchin big air!!!!!!  i dont know if anyone took pics, im sure someone will post them soon... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

provok wuz up homie!!!!!  u goona post the pics of the hop any time soon.....i want to see them i wasnt able to see the hopping comp. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 04:21 PM
> *you want to join me for a torta after work?  somewhere down 45 by your canton    that taqueria at the corner of broadway and 45.  something SOL???  call me on my cellio if you do want to.  i'll be leaving the office at 6pm and have to swing by downtown real quick to pick something up.  peace.
> [snapback]3017067[/snapback]​*


I called no answer


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 18 2005, 06:04 PM
> *I called no answer
> [snapback]3017585[/snapback]​*


phone is disco...lol j/k


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 06:05 PM
> *phone is disco...lol j/k
> [snapback]3017592[/snapback]​*


kinda sounds like it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 18 2005, 06:07 PM
> *kinda sounds like it
> [snapback]3017602[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 06:15 PM
> *  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3017642[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

how is the weather looking for this weekend?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 05:30 PM
> *how is the weather looking for this weekend?
> [snapback]3017689[/snapback]​*


scattered showers


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2005, 06:34 PM
> *scattered showers
> [snapback]3017710[/snapback]​*


I guess I should break out my poncho


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

Any of you guys gonna go to this one??


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

sorry for the big ass pics....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 18 2005, 05:50 PM
> *sorry for the big ass pics....
> [snapback]3017788[/snapback]​*


ill take the sic deville.. it shpuld be ready by then


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

looks like a big show coming, but looks like it's missing something, hhhmmm :0 oh hop contest?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

yah, i hate that part tambien. this originally started off as a truckin type thing. they started adding other classes after the first show. at least best of show lowrider gets 500 greens. first place lowlow gets 100. 
Hey Sic, hope to see it there then!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the texas showdown isnt much of a lolo show, but its a good show if u like trucks.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

On May 5th they will be holding a Cinco de Mayo festival at North Line Mall. They want to know who all will be interested in bringing their low lows out to show they want the cars there around 5 or 5:30.......they will also be presenting my club with an appreciation trophey for work we did within the community......anyone interested in going will be more than welcome to go ....food and drinks will be provided........if intersted pm me


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

My first car got stollen at Nortline Mall.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 18 2005, 06:39 PM
> *My first car got stollen at Nortline Mall.
> [snapback]3018013[/snapback]​*


i stole my first car from northline mall....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

ill go as a spectator........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I remember that day.

:machinegun: car thieves


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2005, 06:31 PM
> *the texas showdown isnt much of a lolo show, but its a good show if u like trucks.
> [snapback]3017960[/snapback]​*


    :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i was just kidding about the northline mall thing.......first one was at sharpstown...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2005, 07:57 PM
> *i was just kidding about the northline mall thing.......first one was at sharpstown...
> [snapback]3018086[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 18 2005, 06:56 PM
> *I remember that day.
> 
> :machinegun:  car thieves
> [snapback]3018076[/snapback]​*


i remember when i was in high school, i had in 1980 mc with 3 supremes and 1 cragar :biggrin: hell they almost looked the same when rollin :biggrin: but they still stole it   :angry: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2005, 07:00 PM
> *:buttkick:
> [snapback]3018097[/snapback]​*


 :happysad:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

man, you cant keep haters down in houston. they'll steal whatever just to get some papers. bastards........so yeah, sharpstown is full of mayates, how'd you survive lone star?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

no doubt, this topic is the king of topics   plus a good way to communicate


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 18 2005, 07:03 PM
> *man, you cant keep haters down in houston. they'll steal whatever just to get some papers. bastards........so yeah, sharpstown is full of mayates, how'd you survive lone star?
> [snapback]3018118[/snapback]​*


i was j/k...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

again ,i am selling my black spoke 13x7 if anybody want them,450 firm they got to go,2 good tire the other two new replacement


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 18 2005, 08:20 PM
> *again ,i am selling my black spoke 13x7 if anybody want them,450 firm they got to go,2 good tire the other two new replacement
> [snapback]3018232[/snapback]​*


now why is it everyone wants to sell there stuff when i'm broke. ... and I need those too


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wazzup FIRME :wave:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2005, 09:11 PM
> *i was j/k...
> [snapback]3018175[/snapback]​*



I know man.......


any scratches on those rims?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

not to my eyes


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

but it could be to my eyes right?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2005, 11:35 AM
> *:biggrin:    no shit, someone tapped on my shoulder, i turn around and it's el diablo de SPM coming to chingar my world since i have clowned him being in jail, then i back up and SOPLAS!  someone behind my back.  luckily it was only LORD TX and you behind me.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3015994[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: ..wuz up fool


----------



## FIRMELOWS-57- (Jan 11, 2005)

wazzup senior just chilling :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2005, 10:14 AM
> *ME AND TONY  (HTOWNTEAM) WENT 2 THE BLOCKPARTY AND SHOW THEM BOYS SOME AIRTIME HOP :0  :0       HLC REPRESENT THERE TOO
> [snapback]3015680[/snapback]​*


  ... King Boiler and King Tony.......puttin it down for Htown and HLC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2005, 06:33 PM
> *On May 5th they will be holding  a Cinco de Mayo festival at North Line Mall. They want to know who all will be interested in bringing their low lows out to show they want the cars there around 5 or 5:30.......they will also be presenting my club with an appreciation trophey for work we did within the community......anyone interested in going will be more than welcome to go ....food and drinks will be provided........if intersted pm me
> [snapback]3017979[/snapback]​*


but im blk.. how doe sit work for me.. lol


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2005, 07:51 PM
> *but im blk.. how doe sit work for me.. lol
> [snapback]3018379[/snapback]​*


just remember keep the curly hair and we will say your dominican


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 18 2005, 07:54 PM
> *just remember keep the curly hair and we will say your dominican
> [snapback]3018402[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 18 2005, 07:54 PM
> *just remember keep the curly hair and we will say your dominican
> [snapback]3018402[/snapback]​*


alright.. ill make sure i bring my soul glow...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 18 2005, 08:54 PM
> *just remember keep the curly hair and we will say your dominican
> [snapback]3018402[/snapback]​*


my thought exactly


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup magic.. u awake.. looked sleepy friday nite foo


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 18 2005, 09:54 PM
> *just remember keep the curly hair and we will say your dominican
> [snapback]3018402[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2005, 08:58 PM
> *sup magic.. u awake.. looked sleepy friday nite foo
> [snapback]3018440[/snapback]​*


yeah i'm awake now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 18 2005, 08:00 PM
> *yeah i'm awake now
> [snapback]3018458[/snapback]​*


dats good... i like da way ur regal scrapes on ur driveway..... lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events**********

*DeLaRaza Car Club*=April 30th BBQ plates sell fundraiser for Augstine Morales Sr.
from 11am-6pm..$5 per plate..at *Big Dogs Ice House *on 72nd & Sherman ..Houston TX...more info call 
*JOE* (832)865 1069

*Cinco De Mayo(May 5th) Festival *= at Northline mall...The Festival will be Honoring FIRME Lowrider club for there work in the community..more info call *BIG JOHN!!!!* (832)863 8981

*Bonified Car Club *= May 8th Lowrider bike raffle at MacGregor Park.
$5 for one ticket or $10 for three tickets...*only 50 tickets are being sold!!!**for more info call GEO 832 250 4969!!!*

*Firme Lowrider Club *= May 8th hamburger plates sell at MacGregor Park..$5 per plate... includes Hamburger,chips and soda.... :cheesy: 

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*
Support,Respect, and Unity!!!

****THIS IS THE BIKE BONAFIDE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF ON MAY 8TH****


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin: It was good to see more Low Lows at the Elim Church this year, and alot of famileir *MASKARAS*. The first year was more Festive and packed jam with people, and had way to many Stock Rides,pinche Rice burners, y a huevo los Moamones Muscle Cars, Slabs, some firme Custom Roders; and a few of us, to rep for tha Lowriders, we were out numbered de amadre but we still turned heads.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2005, 09:11 PM
> *dats good... i like da way ur regal scrapes on ur driveway..... lol
> [snapback]3018486[/snapback]​*


Mayne you know I gotta scrape for mi neighbors


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

SUP SWITCHES, WHERE HAVE U BEEN? HEARD U STILL CLOWNING!!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 18 2005, 08:36 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: ..wuz up fool
> [snapback]3018318[/snapback]​*


----------



## htownhater#2 (Apr 13, 2005)

LIKE I SAID LAST WEEK YALL BETTER BRING MORE THAN A FIFTY INCH SCALE CUZ MAY 8TH IS THE DAY OH SWITCHES I SAW YOU BUT NO MC U WERE IN THE TRUCK I WAS READY OH WELL SEE YA MAY 8TH


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater#2_@Apr 19 2005, 11:38 AM
> *LIKE I SAID LAST WEEK YALL BETTER BRING MORE THAN A FIFTY INCH SCALE CUZ MAY 8TH IS THE DAY      OH SWITCHES I SAW YOU BUT NO MC U WERE IN THE TRUCK I WAS READY OH WELL SEE YA MAY 8TH
> [snapback]3020813[/snapback]​*


damn :0 puro talkin shit in here :uh: 

where you at switches ?? :angry:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

good afternoon pink ;D


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 19 2005, 09:55 AM
> *damn  :0  puro talkin shit in here  :uh:
> 
> where you at switches ??  :angry:
> [snapback]3020863[/snapback]​*


U R RIGHT!!! THAT'S WHY I STOPPED.... I LEARNED MY LESSON!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 19 2005, 12:41 PM
> *good afternoon pink ;D
> [snapback]3021070[/snapback]​*


good afternoon who are you


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 19 2005, 01:28 PM
> *U R RIGHT!!!  THAT'S WHY I STOPPED.... I LEARNED MY LESSON!!!
> [snapback]3021285[/snapback]​*


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

im hpnotiq ;D hows your day goin so far ma ;D


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Apr 19 2005, 12:15 AM
> *:biggrin: It was good to see more Low Lows at the Elim Church this year, and alot of famileir MASKARAS. The first year was more Festive and packed jam with people, and had way to many Stock Rides,pinche Rice burners, y a huevo los Moamones Muscle Cars, Slabs, some firme Custom Roders; and a few of us, to rep for tha Lowriders, we were out numbered de amadre but we still turned heads.
> [snapback]3019280[/snapback]​*


weather was good.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 19 2005, 01:56 PM
> *im hpnotiq ;D hows your day goin so far ma ;D
> [snapback]3021405[/snapback]​*


WHO ARE U TALKING TO "MA"


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 19 2005, 03:15 PM
> *WHO ARE U TALKING TO "MA"
> [snapback]3022174[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WASSUP HOMIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 19 2005, 03:37 PM
> *WASSUP HOMIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> [snapback]3022300[/snapback]​*


chillin chillin chillin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 19 2005, 06:44 AM
> *Mayne you know I gotta scrape for mi neighbors
> [snapback]3020022[/snapback]​*


u kno how dem b-dway streets are


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 19 2005, 06:59 AM
> *SUP SWITCHES, WHERE HAVE U BEEN? HEARD U STILL CLOWNING!!! :0
> [snapback]3020067[/snapback]​*


  SWITCHES 4 LIFE 4 SHO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater#2_@Apr 19 2005, 09:38 AM
> *LIKE I SAID LAST WEEK YALL BETTER BRING MORE THAN A FIFTY INCH SCALE CUZ MAY 8TH IS THE DAY      OH SWITCHES I SAW YOU BUT NO MC U WERE IN THE TRUCK I WAS READY OH WELL SEE YA MAY 8TH
> [snapback]3020813[/snapback]​*


 U SAW ME AT THE PARK? U SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME SOMETHING, BELIEVE ME, I WOULD HAVE GONE BACK TO THE HOUSE AND PICK UP THE MC SPECIALLY FOR U IN LESS THAN 5 MINUTES. I WAS JUST TIRED OF DRIVING FOR MORE THAN 30 MINUTES FROM THE SHOW AND *YES* I DRIVE THE MC ANYTIME, ANYWHERE, IT IS EVEN READY NOW, ARE YOU READY ? :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 19 2005, 06:39 PM
> *U SAW ME AT THE PARK? U SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME SOMETHING, BELIEVE ME, I WOULD HAVE GONE BACK TO THE HOUSE AND PICK UP THE MC SPECIALLY FOR U IN LESS THAN 5 MINUTES.  I WAS JUST TIRED OF DRIVING FOR MORE THAN 30 MINUTES FROM THE SHOW AND YES I DRIVE THE MC ANYTIME, ANYWHERE, IT IS EVEN READY NOW, ARE YOU READY ? :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3022662[/snapback]​*


sounds like he's calling u out man.......u down or what? so who is this htown hater#2.........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater#2_@Apr 19 2005, 09:38 AM
> *LIKE I SAID LAST WEEK YALL BETTER BRING MORE THAN A FIFTY INCH SCALE CUZ MAY 8TH IS THE DAY      OH SWITCHES I SAW YOU BUT NO MC U WERE IN THE TRUCK I WAS READY OH WELL SEE YA MAY 8TH
> [snapback]3020813[/snapback]​*


 i think u r a dallas fan homie, but were u here sunday, hhmmmm  ARE U A SPY?? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 19 2005, 06:50 PM
> *i think u r a dallas fan homie, but were u here sunday, hhmmmm  ARE U A SPY?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022691[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a spy lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey pink about some more of them drinks like last sat :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Big John!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 19 2005, 08:23 PM
> *Big John!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3023153[/snapback]​*


wasssuuuupppp


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> Bonified Car Club =  April 24th Carwash at O'Rileys Auto Parts on Woodforest off Beltway 8 ..more info call GEO (832)250 4969
> ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHERES EVERYONE AT? IT REMINDS WHEN I WAS IN SCHOOL FOR DETENTION, LONELY.


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 19 2005, 04:15 PM
> *WHO ARE U TALKING TO "MA"
> [snapback]3022174[/snapback]​*


 im talkin to u ma ? ;D


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 19 2005, 10:17 PM
> *WHERES EVERYONE AT? IT REMINDS WHEN I WAS IN SCHOOL FOR DETENTION, LONELY.
> [snapback]3023724[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2005, 05:48 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3024565[/snapback]​*


que onda juanito? get the '64 yet?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2005, 06:50 AM
> *que onda juanito?  get the '64 yet?
> [snapback]3024715[/snapback]​*


still waiting on homeboys divorce to go thru ......hopefully i'll have it soon.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2005, 07:35 AM
> *still waiting on homeboys divorce to go thru ......hopefully i'll have it soon.....
> [snapback]3024854[/snapback]​*


that's good. you got some pics of it? email them to me.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 19 2005, 08:07 PM
> *hey pink about some more of them drinks like last sat :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022759[/snapback]​*


anytime, :cheesy: 
tell me when where the place but better off at my place  
:cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 19 2005, 11:52 PM
> *im talkin to u ma ? ;D
> [snapback]3023892[/snapback]​*


whatever :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2005, 08:12 AM
> *that's good.  you got some pics of it?  email them to me.
> [snapback]3025008[/snapback]​*


naw man i dont have any pics yet....as soon as i get them ill send it to u


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2005, 08:49 AM
> *naw man i dont have any pics yet....as soon as i get them ill send it to u
> [snapback]3025161[/snapback]​*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup latin......hows that 65' comin'along?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 20 2005, 10:44 AM
> *Sup latin......hows that 65' comin'along?
> [snapback]3025654[/snapback]​*


sold it. :biggrin:


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

sold it?? WHY??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Apr 20 2005, 04:44 PM
> *sold it?? WHY??
> [snapback]3027617[/snapback]​*


he bought a 59 rag,,i found down the street from my house!!!















































































































































































































j/k!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 20 2005, 06:41 PM
> *he bought a 59 rag,,i found down the street from my house!!!
> j/k!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3027767[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 20 2005, 07:26 AM
> *whatever  :0
> [snapback]3025058[/snapback]​*


hey pink....*hpnotiq is not a member of **EMPIRE!!* He is fraud and is using are club plaque :angry: !!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> Bonified Car Club =  April 24th Carwash at O'Rileys Auto Parts on Woodforest off Beltway 8 ..more info call GEO (832)250 4969
> ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE, ITS THAT BOY ZAR REPRESENTEN THE HLC


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ZAR! wut it do!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 20 2005, 11:21 PM
> *ZAR! wut it do!
> [snapback]3028452[/snapback]​*


CHILLEN, ITS BEEN A LONG DAY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

"Sick life" ready for DALLAS LRM?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 20 2005, 11:36 PM
> *"Sick life" ready for DALLAS LRM?
> [snapback]3028503[/snapback]​*


YEA I JUS ORDERED SOME POWDERCOATED SUPREMES LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 20 2005, 09:41 PM
> *YEA I JUS ORDERED SOME POWDERCOATED SUPREMES LOL
> [snapback]3028518[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..should have got cragers!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 20 2005, 10:44 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..should have got cragers!
> [snapback]3028524[/snapback]​*


_g4Ng!_


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2005, 06:15 AM
> *g4Ng!
> [snapback]3029248[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :scrutinize: sup latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 21 2005, 06:33 AM
> *:twak:  :scrutinize: sup latin
> [snapback]3029323[/snapback]​*


que onda mi quincieanera? :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2005, 10:56 PM
> *hey pink....hpnotiq is not a member of EMPIRE!! He is fraud and is using are club plaque :angry: !!!
> [snapback]3028382[/snapback]​*


r u serious :0 ?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2005, 10:59 PM
> *
> [snapback]3028395[/snapback]​*


hey thats good you all post these updates b/c i DID NOT EVEN KNOW ABOUT OUR CARWASH :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: sup pink!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 21 2005, 09:34 AM
> *:wave: sup pink!
> [snapback]3029842[/snapback]​*



hey chick where have you been :cheesy: 

i ve been working ... :uh:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2005, 09:56 PM
> *hey pink....hpnotiq is not a member of EMPIRE!! He is fraud and is using are club plaque :angry: !!!
> [snapback]3028382[/snapback]​*


 hold up KID who said i was fake? better reconize since I was the first to post up EMPIRE then all of a SUDDEN others followed? im da REAL EMPIRE ur just a FAKE BUSTER whos scared of competion since u LEFT EMPIRE an now u wanna come back like its nothing? remeber who dropped who? and ran out on ''US''? and pink hes da fake one switchin car clubs like he switchs panties


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 21 2005, 10:38 AM
> *hold up KID  who said i was fake? better reconize since I was the first to post up EMPIRE then all of a SUDDEN others followed? im da REAL EMPIRE ur just a FAKE BUSTER whos scared of competion since u LEFT EMPIRE an now u wanna come back like its nothing? remeber who dropped who? and ran out on ''US''?  and pink hes da fake one switchin car clubs like he switchs panties
> [snapback]3030179[/snapback]​*


 :0 OOOOOSA GUYS 
no fighting about his chones pls dont disclose that stuff :burn:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

im not even fightin or talkin shit im just tellin the truth like it is.... its already in the past 


so good morning pink ;D an sorry for the ma comment since i dont know your age an name ill just call u pink ;D


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 21 2005, 12:23 PM
> *im not even fightin or talkin shit im just tellin the truth like it is.... its already in the past
> so good morning pink ;D an sorry for the ma comment since i dont know your age an name ill just call u pink ;D
> [snapback]3030752[/snapback]​*


everything will b ok :uh: 

everyone calls me pink , pinky whatever it starts with pink :cheesy:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

i prefer to leave it to the ''judges'' at the car show


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2005, 07:31 AM
> *que onda mi quincieanera?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3029537[/snapback]​*


wassup playa..........whats the deal......how is work treating ya?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 21 2005, 11:42 AM
> *wassup playa..........whats the deal......how is work treating ya?
> [snapback]3030846[/snapback]​*


busy as hell


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 21 2005, 08:55 AM
> *hey chick where have you been  :cheesy:
> 
> i ve been working ...  :uh:
> [snapback]3029920[/snapback]​*


me too


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 21 2005, 01:48 PM
> *me too
> [snapback]3031255[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 21 2005, 08:38 AM
> *hold up KID  who said i was fake? better reconize since I was the first to post up EMPIRE then all of a SUDDEN others followed? im da REAL EMPIRE ur just a FAKE BUSTER whos scared of competion since u LEFT EMPIRE an now u wanna come back like its nothing? remeber who dropped who? and ran out on ''US''?  and pink hes da fake one switchin car clubs like he switchs panties
> [snapback]3030179[/snapback]​*


sup do we know each other?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

where is everyone hello ( echos...hellooooo hellooooo hellooooo) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 21 2005, 04:29 PM
> *where is everyone hello ( echos...hellooooo hellooooo hellooooo)  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3032642[/snapback]​*


here!!here!!!here!!just waiting on that ups truck :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 21 2005, 08:38 AM
> *hold up KID  who said i was fake? better reconize since I was the first to post up EMPIRE then all of a SUDDEN others followed? im da REAL EMPIRE ur just a FAKE BUSTER whos scared of competion since u LEFT EMPIRE an now u wanna come back like its nothing? remeber who dropped who? and ran out on ''US''?  and pink hes da fake one switchin car clubs like he switchs panties
> [snapback]3030179[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:....... :thumbsdown: 
*H.L.C. *knows who is *EMPIRE* !


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 21 2005, 08:29 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:.......  :thumbsdown:
> H.L.C. knows who is EMPIRE !
> [snapback]3033398[/snapback]​*


WHO?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 21 2005, 07:39 PM
> *WHO?
> [snapback]3033477[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

SIC GET ME THE STICK :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 21 2005, 07:52 PM
> *SIC GET ME THE STICK  :twak:
> [snapback]3033523[/snapback]​*


i got something better than the stick!!


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

Ive been reading this topic for months and enough is enough. Mr. Lord TX Goof Emperor. I have to say something! Do you have a clue what organization or structure is? What is the HLC doing for Houston? I havent seen anything positive for the community yet. I don’t see you doing anything or donating for that Chago kid. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=172479
What kinda leader are you? I don’t see you holding on to a club for very long either.
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 21 2005, 08:07 PM
> *Ive been reading this topic for months and enough is enough. Mr. Lord TX Goof Emperor. I have to say something! Do you have a clue what organization or structure is? What is the HLC doing for Houston? I havent seen anything positive for the community yet. I don’t see you doing anything or donating for that Chago kid.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=172479
> What kinda leader are you? I don’t see you holding on to a club for very long either.
> ...


 .......
:wave:


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 09:12 PM
> *.......
> :wave:
> [snapback]3033680[/snapback]​*


 What happend to juiced, latin cartel and empire!!! did they get sick of all your Star Wars bullshit? :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [B_
> *H-town Coward*,Apr 21 2005, 08:07 PM]Ive been reading this topic for months and enough is enough. Mr. Lord TX Goof Emperor. I have to say something! Do you have a clue what organization or structure is? What is the HLC doing for Houston? I havent seen anything positive for the community yet. I don’t see you doing anything or donating for that Chago kid.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=172479
> What kinda leader are you? I don’t see you holding on to a club for very long either.
> ...


  ......another fan ..just keep talking....


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 21 2005, 09:17 PM
> * ......another fan
> [snapback]3033712[/snapback]​*


There goes that EGO that keeps gettin you booted from car clubs!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [B_
> *H-town Coward*,Apr 21 2005, 08:19 PM]There goes that EGO that keeps gettin you booted from car clubs!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3033728[/snapback]​[/b]


I have never got kicked out of any club.....  I choosed to leave all 3 Latin Kustoms,Juiced,and Latin Cartel..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [B_
> *H-town Coward*,Apr 21 2005, 08:17 PM]
> What happend to juiced, latin cartel and empire!!! did they get sick of all your Star Wars bullshit? :uh:
> [snapback]3033709[/snapback]​[/b]


I am EMPIRE.... 
OK.....(President)Juiced I left.....(Vice President)Latin Cartel..I left.... you forgot Latin Kustoms ...I also left...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 21 2005, 08:23 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE
> [snapback]3033748[/snapback]​*


wut up Zar!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Can't we just get along. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Apr 21 2005, 08:45 PM
> *Can't we just get along.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3033861[/snapback]​*


boo..........
:thumbsdown: jason come up with something better.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

VOTE FOR PEDRO


who is Pedro?


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

que onda


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

whats up Lord Tex


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Apr 21 2005, 09:49 PM
> *que onda
> [snapback]3033890[/snapback]​*


wow.......its going to rain :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE, ITS THAT BOY MAGIC REPPIN THE H.L.C


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

What ever happened to your snap in gold teeth? My Nizzzzzzzzzeell :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: Goofdogg :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP GOOFY AND EVERYONE ELSE IN HERE


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wuzzup Zar ... And to all the other H.L.C members :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 21 2005, 08:51 PM
> *What ever happened to your snap in gold teeth? My Nizzzzzzzzzeell :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak: Goofdogg :uh:
> [snapback]3033911[/snapback]​*


why do u hide behind your screen name..dont hate me cuase you aint me!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 21 2005, 10:55 PM
> *Wuzzup Zar ... And to all the other H.L.C members :wave:
> [snapback]3033940[/snapback]​*


SENOR MAGIC SURPRISED TO SEE YOU IN HERE. LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 21 2005, 08:55 PM
> *Wuzzup Zar ... And to all the other H.L.C members :wave:
> [snapback]3033940[/snapback]​*


Another PROUD member of H.L.C....  wuz up Magic...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:angel: :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 21 2005, 08:49 PM
> *whats up Lord Tex
> [snapback]3033891[/snapback]​*


Rec...*Htown coward *..jus dont no what are club and HLC is doing for "Chago"


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 21 2005, 09:56 PM
> *SENOR MAGIC SURPRISED TO SEE YOU IN HERE. LOL
> [snapback]3033952[/snapback]​*


Having trouble with my internet capabilities... so I can only visit when at a friends house


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

SInce everyone else is post I might as well post too. :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 21 2005, 09:58 PM
> *Another PROUD member of H.L.C....  wuz up Magic...
> [snapback]3033961[/snapback]​*


Yes, definately a proud member of H.L.C... :wave: Wazzup Lord Tx


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IT IS VERY COMMON IN HERE FOR PEOPLE TO HIDE BEHIND THEIR SCREEN NAMES. I GUESS THAT IS THER ONLY WAY THEY CAN EXPRESS HOW THEY FEEL ABOUT DIFFERENT ISSUES. SOME OF THESE PEOPLE COULD BE STANDING NEXT TO YOU OR TALKING TO YOU, AND U WILL NEVER REALIZE ITS THEM. BUT I TRY TO STAY REAL AS I CAN, I DONT HIDE BEHIND A SCREEN NAME.


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 21 2005, 09:56 PM
> *why do u hide behind your screen name..dont hate me cuase you aint me!
> [snapback]3033949[/snapback]​*


Give me a break! :uh: :uh: Get a real car to lowride! Stop smashing trophies at shows when you don’t place first. Show some respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 21 2005, 09:04 PM
> *Give me a break!  :uh:  :uh: Get a real car to lowride! Stop smashing trophies at shows when you don’t place first. Show some respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3033997[/snapback]​*


.... :0 damn... you remember... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Boy o boy this topic has really gone down hill


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 21 2005, 09:04 PM
> *Give me a break!  :uh:  :uh: Get a real car to lowride! Stop smashing trophies at shows when you don’t place first. Show some respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3033997[/snapback]​*


hey...that was the first time and last time..old news 5yrs ago bro.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 11:10 PM
> *Boy o boy this topic has really gone down hill
> [snapback]3034036[/snapback]​*


WZUP BRIAN


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Boy o boy this topic has really gone down hill
> [snapback]3034036[/snapback]​*


thanx for your 2 cents b... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 21 2005, 11:12 PM
> *WZUP BRIAN
> [snapback]3034042[/snapback]​*


nada, just gettin depressed reading all this BS..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 21 2005, 10:03 PM
> *IT IS VERY COMMON IN HERE FOR PEOPLE TO HIDE BEHIND THEIR SCREEN NAMES. I GUESS THAT IS THER ONLY WAY THEY CAN EXPRESS HOW THEY FEEL ABOUT DIFFERENT ISSUES. SOME OF THESE PEOPLE COULD BE STANDING NEXT TO YOU OR TALKING TO YOU, AND U WILL NEVER REALIZE ITS THEM. BUT I TRY TO STAY REAL AS I CAN, I DONT HIDE BEHIND A SCREEN NAME.
> [snapback]3033993[/snapback]​*


This is true. Some people just like to act bad when they think no one knows who they are but there is nothing that can be done about that so just remeber....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 11:12 PM
> *thanx for your 2 cents b... :uh:
> [snapback]3034045[/snapback]​*


I guess the truth hurts :uh: :uh:  :burn:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:14 PM
> *I guess the truth hurts :uh:  :uh:    :burn:
> [snapback]3034059[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: ...damn ***** cant take joke....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

dam everybody is in here uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 11:15 PM
> *:biggrin: ...damn ***** cant take joke....
> [snapback]3034065[/snapback]​*


Im not black homie  














And this topic still sux


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 21 2005, 11:16 PM
> *dam everybody is in here uffin:
> [snapback]3034072[/snapback]​*


I guess a lil shit hittin the fan gets ppl all fired up! :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 21 2005, 09:04 PM
> *Give me a break!  :uh:  :uh: Get a real car to lowride! Stop smashing trophies at shows when you don’t place first. Show some respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3033997[/snapback]​*


DAM ANOTHER PERSON FROM HOUSTON THAT KNOWS ALOT,HIDING BEHIND A SCREENNAME,KEEP IT REAL HOMIE,NO DISRESPECT JUST TRYING TO KEEP IT CLEAN!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:17 PM
> *Im not black homie
> And this topic still sux
> [snapback]3034073[/snapback]​*



was up b
did u get my pm?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 21 2005, 11:18 PM
> *was up b
> did u get my pm?
> [snapback]3034086[/snapback]​*


yes, sorry but your out of luck on those. call me over the weekend.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:18 PM
> *I guess a lil shit hittin the fan gets ppl all fired up! :0
> [snapback]3034077[/snapback]​*



This topic has turned into a pinche novela :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:17 PM
> *Im not black homie
> And this topic still sux
> [snapback]3034073[/snapback]​*


..... yeah it does sux when you have foos in here hating on me.....


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

what's up d


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Apr 21 2005, 09:25 PM
> *what's up d
> [snapback]3034119[/snapback]​*


doing da bills


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 10:22 PM
> *..... yeah it does sux when you have foos in here hating on me.....
> [snapback]3034104[/snapback]​*


I give props where props are due


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I say stop the hatin and all the drama... I wasn't around when all these "bad" moments were occurring... but the way I see it that was in the past and if someones has changed, I say we try to forgive if not forget what happened and never bring it up again. Cuzz I think everyone has done some stuff or said some shit they wish they could take back, I know I have. 

Let's get back to why we're here to begin with... to Unite all of Houston's lowriders... Just my 2 cents

H.L.C.= Support,Respect and Unity


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up alex?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:17 PM
> *Im not black homie
> And this topic still sux
> [snapback]3034073[/snapback]​*


HEY BRIAN,U SHOULD HAVE A BETTER ATTITUDE ABOUT IT,CAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE LOOK UP TO U!!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

what's up goof


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> Bonified Car Club =  April 24th Carwash at O'Rileys Auto Parts on Woodforest off Beltway 8 ..more info call GEO (832)250 4969
> ...


 there you go (Htown Coward) come out and support us!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 21 2005, 09:30 PM
> *HEY BRIAN,U SHOULD HAVE A BETTER ATTITUDE ABOUT IT,CAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE LOOK UP TO U!!!!
> [snapback]3034146[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY WERE SELLING HAMBURGER PLATES NOT HAMBUGER PLATES. LOL


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2005, 09:45 PM
> *that sounds like a good demonstration of unity and respect.
> [snapback]3007950[/snapback]​*


QUOTE(Emperor Goofy @ Apr 15 2005, 09:44 PM)
bitch dont talk shit i knock the taste out your mouth.....



hey keep it clean, aint nobody trippin.....bad example of the HLC 


He really has changed! :uh:


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 10:32 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3034161[/snapback]​*


More recpect right there! :angry:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:dunno: :angel: :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 21 2005, 09:35 PM
> *QUOTE(Emperor Goofy @ Apr 15 2005, 09:44 PM)
> bitch dont talk shit i knock the taste out your mouth.....
> hey keep it clean, aint nobody trippin.....bad example of the HLC
> ...


  ........yup!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 21 2005, 11:30 PM
> *HEY BRIAN,U SHOULD HAVE A BETTER ATTITUDE ABOUT IT,CAUSE ALOT OF PEOPLE LOOK UP TO U!!!!
> [snapback]3034146[/snapback]​*


Thanks man but this topic is really bringing me down  I still want to see a definition of what the HLC is posted in this forum.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 21 2005, 09:36 PM
> *More recpect right there! :angry:
> [snapback]3034185[/snapback]​*


ITS RESPECT..NOT RECPECT...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 11:39 PM
> *Thanks man but this topic is really bringing me down   I still want to see a definition of what the HLC is posted in this forum.[snapback]3034198[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:39 PM
> *Thanks man but this topic is really bringing me down   I still want to see a definition of what the HLC is posted in this forum.
> [snapback]3034198[/snapback]​*


 sometimes we cant get what we want...i rather tell you in person....but on a serious tip are ..you being serious? cause I dont want to explain to you something that you and your club are not interested in...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 11:38 PM
> * ........yup!
> [snapback]3034195[/snapback]​*


Are you proud of that lil incident Goofy?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Are you proud of that lil incident Goofy?
> [snapback]3034230[/snapback]​*


if you go back i edit that post..lost my cool...but no not proud...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 21 2005, 09:28 PM
> *I give props where props are due
> [snapback]3034138[/snapback]​*


hmmmmm :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I can’t speak for my fellow members but I personally don’t want any part of an organization that is so secretive.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:46 PM
> *I can’t speak for my fellow members but I personally don’t want any part of an organization that is so secretive.
> [snapback]3034253[/snapback]​*


thats cool..so i guess you will stop asking now.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 11:48 PM
> *thats cool..so i guess you will stop asking now.....
> [snapback]3034267[/snapback]​*


no, i really want to see it posted here. If its so positive post up!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:50 PM
> *no, i really want to see it posted here. If its so positive post up!
> [snapback]3034276[/snapback]​*


hmmm...no!  go ask another HLC member maybe they will tell you...good luck


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THE HLC IS NOT GONNA POST ANYTHING ON LAYITLOW ABOUT WHAT TRYEN TO DO. IF U WANNA KNOW, WE WILL TELL U IN PERSON OR YOUR CLUB. PEOPLE LIKE TO TWIST STUFF ON HERE. SO WE RATHER TALK IN PERSON. IM NOT TRYEN TO BE SMART ASS, JUS SAYEN THE TRUTH. MOST OF THESE PEOPLE ON HERE WHO HIDE BEHIND THEIR SCREEN NAMES LIKE TO START SHIT. AT FIRST IT WAS WITH GOOFY , NOW IT IS THE HLC. WHEN DOES IT STOP? MOST OF THE SHIT TALKERS DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT LOWRIDING IS, THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A LOLO,THEIR NOT EVEN IN A CAR CLUB. THE CLOSEST THEY EVER BEEN TO LOWRIDING IS ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 11:52 PM
> *hmmm...no!
> [snapback]3034286[/snapback]​*


That kinda remark makes me fell uneasy about the whole deal.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 21 2005, 11:54 PM
> *THE HLC IS NOT GONNA POST ANYTHING ON LAYITLOW ABOUT WHAT TRYEN TO DO. IF U WANNA KNOW, WE WILL TELL U IN PERSON OR YOUR CLUB. PEOPLE LIKE TO TWIST STUFF ON HERE. SO WE RATHER TALK IN PERSON. IM NOT TRYEN TO BE SMART ASS, JUS SAYEN THE TRUTH. MOST OF THESE PEOPLE ON HERE WHO HIDE BEHIND THEIR SCREEN NAMES LIKE TO START SHIT. AT FIRST IT WAS WITH GOOFY , NOW IT IS THE HLC. WHEN DOES IT STOP? MOST OF THE SHIT TALKERS DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT LOWRIDING IS, THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A LOLO,THEIR NOT EVEN IN A CAR CLUB. THE CLOSEST THEY EVER BEEN TO LOWRIDING IS ON LAYITLOW.
> [snapback]3034299[/snapback]​*


My point is if its posted up nothing can be twisted if its in print in this forum.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 09:54 PM
> *That kinda remark makes me fell uneasy about the whole deal.......
> [snapback]3034302[/snapback]​*


i edit it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 21 2005, 09:54 PM
> *THE HLC IS NOT GONNA POST ANYTHING ON LAYITLOW ABOUT WHAT TRYEN TO DO. IF U WANNA KNOW, WE WILL TELL U IN PERSON OR YOUR CLUB. PEOPLE LIKE TO TWIST STUFF ON HERE. SO WE RATHER TALK IN PERSON. IM NOT TRYEN TO BE SMART ASS, JUS SAYEN THE TRUTH. MOST OF THESE PEOPLE ON HERE WHO HIDE BEHIND THEIR SCREEN NAMES LIKE TO START SHIT. AT FIRST IT WAS WITH GOOFY , NOW IT IS THE HLC. WHEN DOES IT STOP? MOST OF THE SHIT TALKERS DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT LOWRIDING IS, THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A LOLO,THEIR NOT EVEN IN A CAR CLUB. THE CLOSEST THEY EVER BEEN TO LOWRIDING IS ON LAYITLOW.
> [snapback]3034299[/snapback]​*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I just don’t understand what the big secret is? Is it that you guys don’t want the old ULA to know what your plans are?  :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PROVOK


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 10:01 PM
> *I just don’t understand what the big secret is?  Is it that you guys don’t want the old ULA to know what your plans are?   :dunno:
> [snapback]3034337[/snapback]​*


You see remarks like that get all twisted up in here!!! :angry: If you really want to know something I was at a meeting yestarday with the ULA I explanied to them what HLC goals are!!! If you really want to know call me *8322754306!!!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

waiting....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 22 2005, 12:05 AM
> *You see remarks like that get all twisted up in here!
> [snapback]3034360[/snapback]​*


I disagree!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 10:08 PM
> *I disagree!
> [snapback]3034371[/snapback]​*


DAM BRIAN WAS WORK THAT BAD TODAY!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 22 2005, 12:18 AM
> *DAM BRIAN WAS WORK THAT BAD TODAY!!!!
> [snapback]3034387[/snapback]​*


You have no idea! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 22 2005, 12:18 AM
> *DAM BRIAN WAS WORK THAT BAD TODAY!!!!
> [snapback]3034387[/snapback]​*


You still have those factory cadillac T tops for me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut'z up everyone? Just trying to catch up on the reading.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 10:19 PM
> *You have no idea! :angry:
> [snapback]3034392[/snapback]​*


WELL BLESS YOUR HEART,,IAM OUT!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I HATE WORK, IM ALLERGIC TO SWEAT.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 22 2005, 12:22 AM
> *I HATE WORK, IM ALLERGIC TO SWEAT.
> [snapback]3034402[/snapback]​*


Well then you would hate my job, my AC went out today! :angry: So they gave me a new gmc 3/4 ton hd truck :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Alex is that u? :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Alex you got mail....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

is eveybody asleep??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

im still here.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

alex in the house...


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah it's me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 22 2005, 12:34 AM
> *im still here.....
> [snapback]3034450[/snapback]​*


So is your boy h-town but he must be asleep at the keyboard. :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Apr 22 2005, 12:35 AM
> *yeah it's me
> [snapback]3034455[/snapback]​*


Been along time bro. doing ok these days?


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

long time...just doing


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Apr 22 2005, 12:38 AM
> *long time...just doing
> [snapback]3034470[/snapback]​*


you still painting cars?


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

still painting


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up ham....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Apr 22 2005, 12:41 AM
> *still painting
> [snapback]3034481[/snapback]​*


thats coo  well im out i'll catch up with ya at a show soon.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a lot of drama last night. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 05:33 AM
> *a lot of drama last night.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3035008[/snapback]​*


 the novela continues......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 22 2005, 06:36 AM
> *the novela continues......
> [snapback]3035010[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 06:40 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3035018[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2005, 07:06 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3035087[/snapback]​*


que onda juanito, what's going on this weekend?


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

just scattered showers i heard on da news i dont know exactly an good morning h-t0wn ';]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2005, 11:20 PM
> *You still have those factory cadillac T tops for me :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3034394[/snapback]​*


Hey Brian ... you got any chrome side mouldings for a fleetwood?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 07:09 AM
> *que onda juanito, what's going on this weekend?
> [snapback]3035098[/snapback]​*


dunno yet .....weather looks great ...park sunday...tonight dunno sat dunno what about u?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2005, 08:47 AM
> *dunno yet .....weather looks great ...park sunday...tonight dunno sat dunno what about u?
> [snapback]3035482[/snapback]​*


tonight celebrate father's b'day. tomorrow come to work, then go home and mix for a while, sunday go pick up the mazda truck.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

good morning people :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 08:49 AM
> *tonight celebrate father's b'day.  tomorrow come to work, then go home and mix for a while, sunday go pick up the mazda truck.
> [snapback]3035488[/snapback]​*


WHERE IS MY MIX CD HUH?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2005, 09:05 AM
> *WHERE IS MY MIX CD HUH?
> [snapback]3035570[/snapback]​*


???????????????????

i don't remember about that? remind me in an email buey, real busy at the office.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 09:15 AM
> *???????????????????
> 
> i don't remember about that?  remind me in an email buey, real busy at the office.
> [snapback]3035626[/snapback]​*


memory loss ... first sign of old age ... 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 22 2005, 09:16 AM
> *memory loss ... first sign of old age ...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k!
> [snapback]3035629[/snapback]​*


right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 22 2005, 09:16 AM
> *memory loss ... first sign of old age ...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k!
> [snapback]3035629[/snapback]​*


no, i'm just trying to get out of mixing a cd :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 09:37 AM
> *no, i'm just trying to get out of mixing a cd  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3035742[/snapback]​*


what a punk man ..........just say u dont want to do it ............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2005, 09:38 AM
> *what a punk man ..........just say u dont want to do it ............
> [snapback]3035747[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah, just get real busy. tomorrow evening give me a call. bring your hairy nalgas over and i'll let you pick the songs (records/cds) while i mix the cd for you.


----------



## htownhater (Mar 24, 2005)

IS EVERYBODY READY 4 SUNDAY???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 09:43 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah, just get real busy.  tomorrow evening give me a call.  bring your hairy nalgas over and i'll let you pick the songs (records/cds) while i mix the cd for you.
> [snapback]3035784[/snapback]​*


aight sounds cool.........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 22 2005, 09:46 AM
> *wuz up htown
> [snapback]3035802[/snapback]​*


el chile


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 08:47 AM
> *el chile
> [snapback]3035811[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats going down this weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2005, 09:46 AM
> *aight sounds cool.........
> [snapback]3035800[/snapback]​*


just don't pick no debbie gibson or milli vanilli shake :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by htownhater_@Apr 22 2005, 09:46 AM
> *IS EVERYBODY READY 4 SUNDAY???
> [snapback]3035799[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 09:55 AM
> *just don't pick no debbie gibson or milli vanilli shake  :ugh:
> [snapback]3035858[/snapback]​*


dammm i sure did want to pick that d.g. song


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2005, 10:00 AM
> *dammm i sure did want to pick that d.g. song
> [snapback]3035885[/snapback]​*


which one? prove your love or foolish beats? lmao!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

*DEEZ NUTZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 22 2005, 12:40 PM
> *DEEZ NUTZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3036717[/snapback]​*


this reply is bad for la raza  

 
dj


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

*ESOS HUEVOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


how's that? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 22 2005, 01:27 PM
> *ESOS HUEVOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> how's that? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3037039[/snapback]​*


 :nono: 

i got the pics developed of crusty and your boys loading it up.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 22 2005, 11:40 AM
> *DEEZ NUTZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3036717[/snapback]​*


what happen to your aviator?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 22 2005, 01:32 PM
> *what happen to your aviator?
> [snapback]3037057[/snapback]​*




its lurkin in da shadows waitin for a comeback....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 22 2005, 01:35 PM
> *its lurkin in da shadows waitin for a comeback....
> [snapback]3037070[/snapback]​*


bring it back buey, i can't give you the finger no more.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=153589][attachmentid=153589]
[attachmentid=153589]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 22 2005, 01:39 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [attachmentid=153589][attachmentid=153589]
> [attachmentid=153589]
> [snapback]3037100[/snapback]​*


hahahahaha the finger


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yyyeaa.....da finga......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 22 2005, 01:45 PM
> *yyyeaa.....da finga......
> [snapback]3037137[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's this topics about?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 22 2005, 01:53 PM
> *what's this topics about?
> [snapback]3037184[/snapback]​*


 :uh: HOUSTON, TEXAS and a big --->







for the haters


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

I hearby grant, within the purpose of this forum, referred herein as "LayitLow", the usage of what will be referred to herein as "My Finga", the usage of said "Finga" to all other users of "LayitLow" for the sole purpose of Expression of one's feelings towards any given subject matter contained herein. Especially towards subject "DJLATIN" whenever he opens his mouth be it in reply of any shape, size, color or subject matter to any given form of communication via "LayitLow".

I hearby disavow any result or consequence that usage of "My Finga" may bring upon any individual who chooses to communicate visually using the "My Finga" subject.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 22 2005, 01:55 PM
> *I hearby grant, within the purpose of this forum, referred herein as "LayitLow", the usage of what will be referred to herein as "My Finga", the usage of said "Finga" to all other users of "LayitLow" for the sole purpose of Expression of one's feelings towards any given subject matter contained herein.  Especially towards subject "DJLATIN" whenever he opens his mouth be it in reply of any shape, size, color or subject matter to any given form of communication via "LayitLow".
> 
> I hearby disavow any result or consequence that usage of "My Finga" may bring upon any individual who chooses to communicate visually using the "My Finga" subject.
> [snapback]3037198[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

god im bored.


calgon, take me away!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 01:59 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3037207[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 22 2005, 02:00 PM
> *god im bored.
> calgon, take me away!!!
> [snapback]3037209[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=140870&hl=


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

that's better, thanks!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 01:55 PM
> *:uh:  HOUSTON, TEXAS and a big --->
> 
> 
> ...


i ain't from there, but i like the Astros


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 22 2005, 02:10 PM
> *i ain't from there, but i like the Astros
> [snapback]3037266[/snapback]​*


 <s>NO FINGER</s> for you :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuzzup htown...


where's htown congradulator??

start congratulatin or sumthin maynnnnn


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 02:11 PM
> *  <s>NO FINGER</s> for you  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3037278[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 22 2005, 02:12 PM
> *wuzzup htown...
> where's htown congradulator??
> 
> ...


he was throwing out a lot of masa yesterday. i missed the drama.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

no shit? so did I........ i better check it out and see what i missed then.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Go Houston Texans


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2005, 02:15 PM
> *he was throwing out a lot of masa yesterday.  i missed the drama.
> [snapback]3037304[/snapback]​*


lol right......just a buncha talk though


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

like a dog,all bark no bite!!!lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 22 2005, 03:00 PM
> *like a dog,all bark no bite!!!lol
> [snapback]3037518[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 22 2005, 01:17 PM
> *Go Houston Texans
> [snapback]3037317[/snapback]​*



YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up john...


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

WHATS UP GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Apr 22 2005, 08:44 PM
> *WHATS UP GOOFY
> [snapback]3039053[/snapback]​*


wuz up brotha....who this


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Apr 22 2005, 08:44 PM
> *WHATS UP GOOFY
> [snapback]3039053[/snapback]​*


wut it do.....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 22 2005, 08:48 PM
> *wuz up brotha....who this
> [snapback]3039063[/snapback]​*


DAVID???


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 22 2005, 10:56 PM
> *DAVID???
> [snapback]3039474[/snapback]​*


yea its david


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Saturday and forecast of a nice sunny weekend.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 22 2005, 02:00 PM
> *like a dog,all bark no bite!!!lol
> [snapback]3037518[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is anyone gonna go to Taco Cabana tonite? Me and 87 cutty might go if anyone else is. If not were gonna cruise Hwy 6 between 290 and I 10. I'm sure I can get more cars to cruise but I'm just want to know if anyone is gonna show up at Taco Cabana.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 23 2005, 09:39 AM
> *Is anyone gonna go to Taco Cabana tonite? Me and 87 cutty might go if anyone else is. If not were gonna cruise Hwy 6 between 290 and I 10. I'm sure I can get more cars to cruise but I'm just want to know if anyone is gonna show up at Taco Cabana.
> [snapback]3040609[/snapback]​*


it is possible


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2005, 10:42 AM
> *it is possible
> [snapback]3040802[/snapback]​*


YO! hey, hopefully will be selling the iroc, if you want, give me a ring around 6pm, i should be free by then.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

QUE ONDA BUEY?

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: johnnychingas, impalastyle


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2005, 11:57 AM
> *QUE ONDA BUEY?
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Hahahaahahah!!!!!!!! What was that song......... LOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: His chile was ready to shoot! :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 23 2005, 08:39 AM
> *Is anyone gonna go to Taco Cabana tonite? Me and 87 cutty might go if anyone else is. If not were gonna cruise Hwy 6 between 290 and I 10. I'm sure I can get more cars to cruise but I'm just want to know if anyone is gonna show up at Taco Cabana.
> [snapback]3040609[/snapback]​*


give me a few more weekends, then im done working weekends and ill ride with u.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 23 2005, 10:39 AM
> *Is anyone gonna go to Taco Cabana tonite? Me and 87 cutty might go if anyone else is. If not were gonna cruise Hwy 6 between 290 and I 10. I'm sure I can get more cars to cruise but I'm just want to know if anyone is gonna show up at Taco Cabana.
> [snapback]3040609[/snapback]​*


IF I GIVE U GAS MONEY WILL U PICK ME UP, MY CADDY IS NOT READY YET. LOL


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I get off of work at 10 but will be ready at 10:30. Hope to see some rides out there.


----------



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2004, 02:25 PM
> *that shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.
> [snapback]2349019[/snapback]​*


 :angry: fukin chinos!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jdelrioak47_@Apr 23 2005, 11:57 AM
> *:angry:
> :angry: fukin chinos!
> [snapback]3041337[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2005, 09:22 PM
> *..... yeah it does sux when you have foos in here hating on me.....
> [snapback]3034104[/snapback]​*


wuz up goofy, just shake them haters off,   that's what i do   the more we unite, the more they hate :uh:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 21 2005, 09:28 PM
> *I am EMPIRE....
> OK.....(President)Juiced I left.....(Vice President)Latin Cartel..I left.... you forgot Latin Kustoms ...I also left...
> [snapback]3033755[/snapback]​*



so if u LEFT these 3 clubs? does that mean they booted u out of DREAMS TO REALITY C.C.?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 23 2005, 05:37 PM
> *wuz up goofy, just shake them haters off,     that's what i do      the more we unite, the more they hate :uh:
> [snapback]3042509[/snapback]​*


Thats what im talking about listen to Boiler Goof


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 23 2005, 06:53 PM
> *so if u LEFT these 3 clubs? does that mean they booted u out of DREAMS TO REALITY C.C.?
> [snapback]3042824[/snapback]​*


have we met??


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

i dont think so ''scratchs head'' probly seen each other at a car show but thats about it....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well i got an empire plaque for sale :dunno:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

how much u want 4 the plaque?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much u willing to pay. i had an offer before but it fell thru.


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

i got 1 bill?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pm if serious


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 23 2005, 06:53 PM
> *so if u LEFT these 3 clubs? does that mean they booted u out of DREAMS TO REALITY C.C.?
> [snapback]3042824[/snapback]​*


no..i forgot bout them...if 3 months counts being in a club but never really got voted in....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> Bonified Car Club =  April 24th Carwash at O'Rileys Auto Parts on Woodforest off Beltway 8 ..more info call GEO (832)250 4969
> ...


dont forget H.L.C. members tomorrows event.....Bonified C.C. car wash !!! 
*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*
EMPIRE
Houston Stylez
FIRME
Hypnotized
True Eminence
Living in Luxury
HT Team
Bonified
DeLaRaza
KrazyToyz
Phoenix Creationz


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 23 2005, 09:57 PM
> *dont forget H.L.C. members tomorrows event.....Bonified C.C. car wash !!!
> HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> EMPIRE
> ...



HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
KrazyToyz
True Eminence

 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Orale...arent,

Bonified Car Club = May 8th Lowrider bike raffle at MacGregor Park.
$5 for one ticket or $10 for three tickets...only 50 tickets are being sold!!!

&
Firme Lowrider Club = May 8th hambuger plate sell at MacGregor Park..$5 per plate... includes Hambuger,chips and soda.... 


these on Dia de las Madres/Mothers Day?? 

I think the moms is getting priority on this day ...unless I can convince her she wants a burger at the park :biggrin: For the Burgers, do they have to be preordered or are walk ups welcome?


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 23 2005, 10:57 PM
> *dont forget H.L.C. members tomorrows event.....Bonified C.C. car wash !!!
> HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> EMPIRE
> ...


Why are none of your old clubs listed? Is it because they know what your really about and want no part of it?


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

full of hate or just tellin it like it is? and y arent the old clubs and the clubs still around mentioned?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Can I get some more info on the bike raffle I am interested in some tickets.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> Bonified Car Club =  April 24th Carwash at O'Rileys Auto Parts on Woodforest off Beltway 8 ..more info call GEO (832)250 4969
> ...


Bonified's car wash was a success today! :thumbsup: Thanx to all the H.L.C. members who came out to support them and other lowrider clubs who came out.

H.L.C.!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

damn!! i didn't know der wuz a car wash.. i need my primer cleaned!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 24 2005, 11:40 AM
> *Orale...arent,
> 
> Bonified Car Club = May 8th Lowrider bike raffle at MacGregor Park.
> ...


 let me try this again


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

emperor since your all about respect, do you still try to hollar at your club members women?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 24 2005, 09:35 PM
> *let me try this again
> [snapback]3046830[/snapback]​*


24 hour to a day!!!!,make it happen!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP GOOFY


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 24 2005, 10:04 PM
> *WZUP GOOFY
> [snapback]3046958[/snapback]​*


  jus here Zar..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IM KINDA CONFUSED ABOUT WHATS GOING ON, ARE U SAYEN COMPUTER GEEK FOUND OUT WHO WAS H TOWN CONGRADULATER.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 24 2005, 10:13 PM
> *IM KINDA CONFUSED ABOUT WHATS GOING ON, ARE U SAYEN COMPUTER GEEK FOUND OUT WHO WAS H TOWN CONGRADULATER.
> [snapback]3047008[/snapback]​*


yup...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

what is this fool talking about


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SO WHO IS COMPUTER GEEK?


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

You dont have a glue and the funny part is u think u do!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 24 2005, 10:27 PM
> *You dont have a glue and the funny part is u think u do!
> [snapback]3047108[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 24 2005, 11:27 PM
> *SO WHO IS COMPUTER GEEK?
> [snapback]3047105[/snapback]​*


LORD TX lmao


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

a.k.a Computer geek = Emperor Goofy;-)


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 24 2005, 11:40 PM
> *why did your wife leave you??????? good thing  she did
> [snapback]3047165[/snapback]​*


Im not married fool!....you should relly get your facts straight before you talk.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 24 2005, 11:47 PM
> *cause your girl left you...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3047183[/snapback]​*


i never was married and my ladies is in the bed room right now so i fdont know what the hell your talking baout .....but its till funnie that you think you do ...lmao


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 24 2005, 10:32 PM
> *LORD TX = EMPEROR GOOFY
> [snapback]3047141[/snapback]​*


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

LORD TX = EMPEROR GOOFYASS


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

ITS TIME FOR ME TO GO TO SLEEP, LATERZ PEOPLE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 24 2005, 11:02 PM
> *ITS TIME FOR ME TO GO TO SLEEP, LATERZ PEOPLE
> [snapback]3047243[/snapback]​*


  ..laterz


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

who was it that said retarded people go under different screen names? cause this is just some bs since most are under different names ? i only have this name on LIL ? i dont need other names to give my input on the truth......


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

i thought he changes clubs more than he changes his panties guess he changes his name too..... kinda unpredictable dont u think....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 24 2005, 03:44 PM
> *full of hate or just tellin it like it is? and y arent the old clubs and the clubs still around mentioned?
> [snapback]3044994[/snapback]​*


b/c they can not hang like true lowriders :0 ? :dunno:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

panties :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I still haven't gotten my info on the bike raffle :angry: like are the tickets on sale yet and what kind of bike is it and who do I talk to to get the tickets.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 25 2005, 09:20 AM
> *I still haven't gotten my info on the bike raffle  :angry:  like are the tickets on sale yet and what kind of bike is it and who do I talk to to get the tickets.
> [snapback]3048606[/snapback]​*


when is the raffle? who sells them?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone for messing up this topic again. Let show everyone on LIL how united we are in Houston. Read the first hundred pages. No hate at all. I'm not talking shit but this post sound like they should be on OFF TOPIC AKA LET'S TALK SHIT TO EACHOTHER.


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

''Bonified Car Club = May 8th Lowrider bike raffle at MacGregor Park.
$5 for one ticket or $10 for three tickets...only 50 tickets are being sold!!!
'' thats the set date ask the members for more info on the bike its self could post a pic up perhaps to let everyone know what it looks like


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 25 2005, 09:30 AM
> *Thanks everyone for messing up this topic again. Let show everyone on LIL how united we are in Houston. Read the first hundred pages. No hate at all. I'm not talking shit but this post sound like they should be on OFF TOPIC AKA LET'S TALK SHIT TO EACHOTHER.
> [snapback]3048665[/snapback]​*


I seriously agree ... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 09:35 AM
> *''Bonified Car Club = May 8th Lowrider bike raffle at MacGregor Park.
> $5 for one ticket or $10 for three tickets...only 50 tickets are being sold!!!
> '' thats the set date ask the members for more info on the bike its self could post a pic up perhaps to let everyone know what it looks like
> [snapback]3048692[/snapback]​*


pm me on who i could buy three tickets from.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 22 2005, 07:57 AM
> *Hey Brian ... you got any chrome side mouldings for a fleetwood?
> [snapback]3035277[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 20 2005, 10:44 AM
> *Sup latin......hows that 65' comin'along?
> [snapback]3025654[/snapback]​*


hey, give me a ring, have some questions on some songs.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 25 2005, 10:20 AM
> *I still haven't gotten my info on the bike raffle  :angry:  like are the tickets on sale yet and what kind of bike is it and who do I talk to to get the tickets.
> [snapback]3048606[/snapback]​*


hello dont get pisst the post says 

CALL GEO 832-250-4969 !!!!!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 10:35 AM
> *''Bonified Car Club = May 8th Lowrider bike raffle at MacGregor Park.
> $5 for one ticket or $10 for three tickets...only 50 tickets are being sold!!!
> '' thats the set date ask the members for more info on the bike its self could post a pic up perhaps to let everyone know what it looks like
> [snapback]3048692[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 24 2005, 10:13 PM
> *IM KINDA CONFUSED ABOUT WHATS GOING ON, ARE U SAYEN COMPUTER GEEK FOUND OUT WHO WAS H TOWN CONGRADULATER.
> [snapback]3047008[/snapback]​*



Who is it?


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

hey i post facts and only facts, the truth hurts que no? esto es chistoso you think its liv4lacs :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

it all seems kind of odd how someone can talk with some cojones over the net but can't talk face to face to solve his/her personal problems....

i've seen a lot of positivity come out this thread in the few months that i've been a part of it......i doubt any hater will ever fuck up what's happening.....

i say, if you've got bad blood with someone, take it to that person and handle it like a man, don't spoil it for the rest of us.... uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i think this shit is funny as hell. how can people get mad about shit said over the internet? its only the internet!!!


chill.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 25 2005, 11:38 AM
> *i think this shit is funny as hell.  how can people get mad about shit said over the internet?  its only the internet!!!
> chill.
> [snapback]3049407[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wussup D?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 25 2005, 12:38 PM
> *i think this shit is funny as hell.  how can people get mad about shit said over the internet?  its only the internet!!!
> chill.
> [snapback]3049407[/snapback]​*


this time don't take the loop. go down memorial to avoid the rush hour traffic.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thats the way i go home from the office, i'll jus stop at the ihop and chill instead of goin home and comin back :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 25 2005, 12:43 PM
> *thats the way i go home from the office, i'll jus stop at the ihop and chill instead of goin home and comin back :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3049435[/snapback]​*


orale, cheaper for me to write it than call you again and waste some valuable cell minutes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda conrad? que hay de nuevo? i'll pass by the shop if you'll be there. got to take you some pics.  

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *EL CHUCO*


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 25 2005, 01:38 PM
> *i think this shit is funny as hell.  how can people get mad about shit said over the internet?  its only the internet!!!
> chill.
> [snapback]3049407[/snapback]​*


true, it seems like there's some bad blood from the past and it's spilling all over this thread


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 25 2005, 12:50 PM
> *true, it seems like there's some bad blood from the past and it's spilling all over this thread
> [snapback]3049486[/snapback]​*


well if that is the case, then it should be dealt and settled with in person and not by the net.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2005, 01:53 PM
> *well if that is the case, then it should be dealt and settled with in person and not by the net.
> [snapback]3049505[/snapback]​*


i'm no sherlock homes, but from what i've read, that's what this is all about......

como los meros machos buey... :buttkick:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 25 2005, 11:35 AM
> *it all seems kind of odd how someone can talk with some cojones over the net but can't talk face to face to solve his/her personal problems....
> 
> i've seen a lot of positivity come out this thread in the few months that i've been a part of it......i doubt any hater will ever fuck up what's happening.....
> ...





well said :thumbsup:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 25 2005, 02:03 PM
> *well said :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3049562[/snapback]​*


gracias compa


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup hamnizzle


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

At least now we know what happen to Richmond.

LOL


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

ANY CARS FOR SALE OUT THERE? LOOKING FOR A NICE CLEAN DAILY. MUST HAVE A/C. 


GOT REAR-ENDED LAST WEEK, TOTALED MY 96SS....FUCKEN SUX


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2005, 12:46 PM
> *sup hamnizzle
> [snapback]3049831[/snapback]​*


wuz up big john!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 25 2005, 11:41 AM
> *wussup D?
> [snapback]3049423[/snapback]​*



was up pat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 25 2005, 01:48 PM
> *ANY CARS FOR SALE OUT THERE? LOOKING FOR A NICE CLEAN DAILY. MUST HAVE A/C.
> GOT REAR-ENDED LAST WEEK, TOTALED MY 96SS....FUCKEN SUX
> [snapback]3049840[/snapback]​*


Still waiting for homeboy to call me on that regal. call me after work so that i can ring him again.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2005, 02:52 PM
> *Still waiting for homeboy to call me on that regal.  call me after work so that i can ring him again.
> [snapback]3049850[/snapback]​*


gracia compa, i hate driving this fucken ford....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 25 2005, 01:51 PM
> *wuz up big john!!!!
> [snapback]3049845[/snapback]​*


WHAT U UP TO HOMIE?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 25 2005, 12:54 PM
> *gracia compa, i hate driving this fucken ford....
> [snapback]3049857[/snapback]​*



fords sux


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 25 2005, 03:34 PM
> *fords sux
> [snapback]3050012[/snapback]​*


no shit, but that's what i have to ride in til i get another car.....my bro's old truck.....i was driving it from dec - march.....got my 96SS on march 25......not even a month later some cunt rear ends me in rush hour traffic..... :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 25 2005, 02:34 PM
> *fords sux
> [snapback]3050012[/snapback]​*



c'mon now, ford's not _that _bad :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 25 2005, 02:46 PM
> *no shit, but that's what i have to ride in til i get another car.....my bro's old truck.....i was driving it from dec - march.....got my 96SS on march 25......not even a month later some cunt rear ends me in rush hour traffic..... :angry:
> [snapback]3050091[/snapback]​*



thats houston for you. im actually really waiting for that to happen. car payments suck :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 25 2005, 02:47 PM
> *c'mon now, ford's not that bad :biggrin:
> [snapback]3050099[/snapback]​*


i have owned only 1 ford since i started driving and still have it. my t'bird town landau  probably will be the only ford i'll ever own.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a reminder for those going to dallas. may 2nd is deadline for prereg. thats next monday. im sending my form out in the morning.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Apr 25 2005, 11:38 AM
> *i think this shit is funny as hell.  how can people get mad about shit said over the internet?  its only the internet!!!
> chill.
> [snapback]3049407[/snapback]​*


 :uh


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2005, 04:03 PM
> *a reminder for those going to dallas. may 2nd is deadline for prereg. thats next monday. im sending my form out in the morning.
> [snapback]3050147[/snapback]​*


thanx homie for the reminder, ima do mine tomorrow


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 25 2005, 05:04 PM
> *thanx homie for the reminder, ima do mine tomorrow
> [snapback]3050810[/snapback]​*


right


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wuz up, wuz up, wuz up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 25 2005, 08:30 AM
> *Thanks everyone for messing up this topic again. Let show everyone on LIL how united we are in Houston. Read the first hundred pages. No hate at all. I'm not talking shit but this post sound like they should be on OFF TOPIC AKA LET'S TALK SHIT TO EACHOTHER.
> [snapback]3048665[/snapback]​*


Provok is right i mean how many times have people said if you got problems handle it in person or if you arent man enough to do it in person keep it in PM's. All everyone is trying to do is unite the houston lowrider's doesnt matter if its ULA , HLC , or a solo rider its all the same purpose so whats the point of coming on here and talking S#!t Im sure other lowriders from other cities come in here and just laugh at us


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 25 2005, 07:33 PM
> *Provok is right i mean how many times have people said if you got problems handle it in person or if you arent man enough to do it in person keep it in PM's. All everyone is trying to do is unite the houston lowrider's doesnt matter if its ULA , HLC , or a solo rider its all the same purpose so whats the point of coming on here and talking S#!t Im sure other lowriders from other cities come in here and just laugh at us
> [snapback]3051446[/snapback]​*


I agree..........they probably call us childish and stuff like that. We are on the right track though we just need to stop all the hate and sh!t talking......


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2005, 06:41 PM
> *I agree..........they probably call us childish and stuff like that. We are on the right track though we just need to stop all the hate and sh!t talking......
> [snapback]3051482[/snapback]​*


Yeah thats what i was thinking


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 25 2005, 10:59 AM
> *hello dont get pisst the post says
> 
> CALL GEO 832-250-4969 !!!!!!!
> [snapback]3049220[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> DeLaRaza Car Club=April 30th BBQ plates sell fundraiser for Augstine Morales Sr.
> ...


 *HLC *members dont forget *DeLaRaza's* BBQ benefit this Saturday!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Apr 25 2005, 08:20 AM
> *I still haven't gotten my info on the bike raffle  :angry:  like are the tickets on sale yet and what kind of bike is it and who do I talk to to get the tickets.
> [snapback]3048606[/snapback]​*


only 50 tickets are being sold!!!for more info call GEO 832 250 4969!!!
:uh:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 08:15 AM
> *i thought  he changes clubs more than he changes his panties guess he changes his name too.....  kinda unpredictable dont u think....
> [snapback]3047966[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 09:12 PM
> *
> [snapback]3051915[/snapback]​*


who are you and why do u keep bringing this up? its the past we are trying to stop all the negativity in here please.....if u have an issue with him pm or go to off topic


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

what ever happen to taco town racing? and i only tell the truth and who keeps switching sn's?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 09:25 PM
> *what ever happen to taco town racing? and i only tell the truth and who keeps switching sn's?
> [snapback]3051983[/snapback]​*


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

what happened to mason park?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 09:33 PM
> *what happened to mason park?
> [snapback]3052049[/snapback]​*


i dunnop u tell me personally i never went there


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

youngins? dont rember the old school days when clubs would hang out for unity and keeped the DRAMA at the door? when freinds would gather together without talking shit about each others ride and rather hate one another sit back relax enjoy the ride and appreciate one anothers dropped top ;D now a days we have haters who think of the sickest shit to talk about? i remeber when this used to be a family thing an still is but now we have too many young bucks tryin to take over an try to come out on top and show off without showin respect for others.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 09:47 PM
> *youngins? dont rember the old school days when clubs would hang out for unity and keeped the DRAMA at the door? when freinds would gather together without talking shit about each others ride and rather hate one another sit back relax enjoy the ride and appreciate one anothers dropped top ;D now a days we have haters who think of the sickest shit to talk about? i remeber when this used to be a family thing an still is but now we have too many young bucks tryin to take over an try to come out on top and show off without showin respect for others.....
> [snapback]3052101[/snapback]​*


believe me i know about the old school im not no young buck.............what ever happend to miami subs? memorial park, all those days the street meet hmm all those


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 08:33 PM
> *what happened to mason park?
> [snapback]3052049[/snapback]​*


the laws shut it down in 98....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

what ever happen to crusin without havin to check your rear view mirror 2 see if your bein tailed by some fuckin cop..... what ever happend to the days when we had a big ass cruise around htown.... what ever happened to the days when we would just kick it in our primered cars an talk about the good ol dayz.....


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

WUUUZZZUUUUUPPPPPPP HTOWN NIZZZZZZZZZZZZZIIIIIEESSSS!!!!!!!!



who remembers hallabalooz and car club night???



REPRESENTIN' AND CONGRADULATIN'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 09:35 AM
> *''Bonified Car Club = May 8th Lowrider bike raffle at MacGregor Park.
> $5 for one ticket or $10 for three tickets...only 50 tickets are being sold!!!
> '' thats the set date ask the members for more info on the bike its self could post a pic up perhaps to let everyone know what it looks like
> [snapback]3048692[/snapback]​*


got my 3 tickets already  

thanks GEO


----------



## bajito79 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 25 2005, 09:47 PM
> *youngins? dont rember the old school days when clubs would hang out for unity and keeped the DRAMA at the door? when freinds would gather together without talking shit about each others ride and rather hate one another sit back relax enjoy the ride and appreciate one anothers dropped top ;D now a days we have haters who think of the sickest shit to talk about? i remeber when this used to be a family thing an still is but now we have too many young bucks tryin to take over an try to come out on top and show off without showin respect for others.....
> [snapback]3052101[/snapback]​*


Dont know where you been homie, but this is Houston. All the haters and drama you talk about have always been here. People like Provok, FirmeLows, and HouTex64 just to name a few, are always trying to keep it cool here in the net for the rest of us. Next time you cruise your ride and another vato pulls up next to you, look in the mirror and see what kind of faces you making.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 25 2005, 09:34 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3051699[/snapback]​*


yeah act like you dont know BONAFIDE :uh:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

surely the drama's been there but i ment keep it at the door dont bring it around. thats the drama im referring to an if u had a problem with someone dont talk shit behind his/her back and always handle it wit respect if they dont wanna respect u take it to the next level talk to his president of the club an ask for a sit down so somthing can be worked out..... instead we have vigalantes out there who wanna do it themselves take care of it themselves without working together or helping each other out.... when we used to have those club functions on improving the community for LA RAZA!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 26 2005, 09:22 AM
> *surely the drama's been there but i ment keep it at the door dont bring it around. thats the drama im referring to an if u had a problem with someone dont talk shit behind his/her back and always handle it wit respect if they dont wanna respect u take it to the next level talk to his president of the club an ask for a sit down so somthing can be worked out..... instead we have vigalantes out there who wanna do it themselves take care of it themselves without working together or helping each other out.... when we used to have those club functions on improving the community for LA RAZA!
> [snapback]3053631[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 25 2005, 01:48 PM
> *ANY CARS FOR SALE OUT THERE? LOOKING FOR A NICE CLEAN DAILY. MUST HAVE A/C.
> GOT REAR-ENDED LAST WEEK, TOTALED MY 96SS....FUCKEN SUX
> [snapback]3049840[/snapback]​*


selling any parts :scrutinize:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 26 2005, 11:29 AM
> *selling any parts  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3053991[/snapback]​*


gotta wait til the insurance company comes out....it's gotta nice interior, 2 tone leather, gray with burgandy..... with nice matching floor mats.....she's complete, except for the frame is bent right at the rear wheels....not sure if i'll have time to take anything out....pm what you need, aver que pasa....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 26 2005, 11:24 AM
> *gotta wait til the insurance company comes out....it's gotta nice interior, 2 tone leather, gray with burgandy..... with nice matching floor mats.....she's complete, except for the frame is bent right at the rear wheels....not sure if i'll have time to take anything out....pm what you need, aver que pasa....
> [snapback]3054179[/snapback]​*


damm man how did that happen?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 11:33 AM
> *damm man how did that happen?
> [snapback]3054231[/snapback]​*


lady driver, enough said.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 11:48 AM
> *lady driver, enough said.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 26 2005, 12:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, fucken cunt couldn't stop her car in time...... :angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 26 2005, 01:10 PM
> *yup, fucken cunt couldn't stop her car in time...... :angry:
> [snapback]3054381[/snapback]​*


SOMEONE IS GONNA GET JUMPED BY PURAS VIEJAS :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2005, 12:17 PM
> *SOMEONE IS GONNA GET JUMPED BY PURAS VIEJAS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3054430[/snapback]​*


i'll make sure to be there to back up houtex64 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 12:18 PM
> *i'll make sure to be there to back up houtex64  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3054434[/snapback]​*


this i would like to see :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 12:19 PM
> *this i would like to see  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3054447[/snapback]​*


i'll make sure to slip and fall while the viejas are chasing us. (unless they are tortas, i'm running like a moffuga!)


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

This topic is getting weaker by the day.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 12:23 PM
> *i'll make sure to slip and fall while the viejas are chasing us.  (unless they are tortas, i'm running like a moffuga!)
> [snapback]3054480[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 26 2005, 12:27 PM
> *This topic is getting weaker by the day.
> [snapback]3054501[/snapback]​*


man why must you be so negative for?


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

its not bein negative, i just want to know what the HLC is all about. why can't they post it up? thats what makes it look like they are trying to hide something. if they put it out there for everyone to see, there might be a little bit more participation from new people, not something exclusive to a few people on here.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 26 2005, 12:04 PM
> *its not bein negative, i just want to know what the HLC is all about.  why can't they post it up?  thats what makes it look like they are trying to hide something.  if they put it out there for everyone to see, there might be a little bit more participation from new people, not something exclusive to a few people on here.
> [snapback]3054702[/snapback]​*


han all you got to do is got to a meeting if you interested


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2005, 11:17 AM
> *SOMEONE IS GONNA GET JUMPED BY PURAS VIEJAS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3054430[/snapback]​*


 y chismosas :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 26 2005, 01:04 PM
> *its not bein negative, i just want to know what the HLC is all about.  why can't they post it up?  thats what makes it look like they are trying to hide something.  if they put it out there for everyone to see, there might be a little bit more participation from new people, not something exclusive to a few people on here.
> [snapback]3054702[/snapback]​*


thats true if you want to know whit it is about all you have to do is go to a meeting. We would love to have you come and join us and listen to what we and u have to say. It s not like your making a commitment to join h.l.c. its just to hear what we have to say then its up to you and ur club to decide from there if this is something you would want to be a part of.


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

but i'm not in a club. is it exclusive to clubs only? or solo riders too?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 26 2005, 12:25 PM
> *but i'm not in a club.  is it exclusive to clubs only?  or solo riders too?
> [snapback]3054810[/snapback]​*


open to solo and clubs :biggrin:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

who actually runs HLC? and what are the postions that everyone has in the council?


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Apr 26 2005, 11:27 AM
> *This topic is getting weaker by the day.
> [snapback]3054501[/snapback]​*


So why get on it? You act like we care what you think


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 26 2005, 01:09 PM
> *who actually runs HLC? and what are the postions that everyone has in the council?
> [snapback]3054996[/snapback]​*


go to the meeting and all you questions will be answered :thumbsup:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

where does this meet actually take place? and is it in view of public or in the back?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 26 2005, 02:09 PM
> *who actually runs HLC? and what are the postions that everyone has in the council?
> [snapback]3054996[/snapback]​*


I think it's Luke Skywalker and his crew. As for positions, they are trying to save the world from a lowriding cavalier over-load.  :uh:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 26 2005, 02:44 PM
> *where does this meet actually take place? and is it in view of public or in the back?
> [snapback]3055221[/snapback]​*


At the NASA center in Houston. the "Enterprise" made a special landing just for your boy, Emperor Goofy. :cheesy: Bring the popcorn if you go!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 26 2005, 02:20 PM
> *y chismosas :biggrin:
> [snapback]3054785[/snapback]​*


 :0 yeah u must know


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 26 2005, 02:19 PM
> *go to the meeting and all you questions will be answered :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3055040[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Apr 26 2005, 02:58 PM
> *At the NASA center in Houston. the "Enterprise" made a special landing just for your boy, Emperor Goofy.  :cheesy: Bring the popcorn if you go!
> [snapback]3055328[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche downlow350 = arch nemesis of LordTX

classic battle back in the days.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 03:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pinche downlow350 = arch nemesis of LordTX
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 03:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pinche downlow350 = arch nemesis of LordTX
> ...


whats up with that? details?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 03:24 PM
> *whats up with that? details?
> [snapback]3055562[/snapback]​*


they had internet warfare all over layitlow. an epic battle of proportions. Downlow brought out his rebel soldiers while LordTX brought the darkside to the front. It was hell and light saber fighting in almost every topic. other battles of different cyber federations were going on, but there's was a classic one.  

MAY THE FARCE BE WITH YOU ALL. :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 03:24 PM
> *whats up with that? details?
> [snapback]3055562[/snapback]​*


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG story. Basicaly, he was bragging about his CAVAQUEER because it made Lowrider, and everyone and there mom was laughing at him. Long story short, The whole L.I.L. commuinty clowned his ass, and he left with his tail between his legs. Came back a few months later under a different name, and tried acting like nobody knew.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 03:27 PM
> *they had internet warfare all over layitlow.  an epic battle of proportions.  Downlow brought out his rebel soldiers while LordTX brought the darkside to the front.  It was hell and light saber fighting in almost every topic.  other battles of different cyber federations were going on, but there's was a classic one.
> 
> MAY THE FARCE BE WITH YOU ALL.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3055584[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN! I miss those pics I made! Anybody still have any?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Apr 26 2005, 03:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAN! I miss those pics I made! Anybody still have any?
> [snapback]3055600[/snapback]​*


nah, i was busy taking on sdballer and didn't have time to save them. lol!


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 03:31 PM
> *nah, i was busy taking on sdballer and didn't have time to save them.  lol!
> [snapback]3055628[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whatever happend to him? He still on here?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Apr 26 2005, 03:34 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Whatever happend to him? He still on here?
> [snapback]3055648[/snapback]​*


Him and sdstunna both disappeared at the same time. lol!


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Him and sdstunna both disappeared at the same time.  lol!
> [snapback]3055655[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Apr 26 2005, 03:35 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :ugh:  :ugh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3055661[/snapback]​*


stunna went to college.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 03:36 PM
> *stunna went to college.
> [snapback]3055670[/snapback]​*


No. Really. What happend to him?












































:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUP MIKE?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats the damn deal big john.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 26 2005, 04:13 PM
> *whats the damn deal big john.....
> [snapback]3055817[/snapback]​*


STILL HERE AT WORK MANNNNNNNN I WANNA GO HOME


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whut it dew nix.......gonna make u bring tha chevy to a real slow creep.....lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:14 PM
> *STILL HERE AT WORK MANNNNNNNN I WANNA GO HOME
> [snapback]3055824[/snapback]​*


shit i was done wit work at 12.....ive just been chillin at home.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 26 2005, 04:15 PM
> *shit i was done wit work at 12.....ive just been chillin at home.
> [snapback]3055833[/snapback]​*


TODAY I DONT GET OUT TILL 8 FROM THERE I THINK IM GONNA GO GET A DRINK OR SOMETHING


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:16 PM
> *TODAY I DONT GET OUT TILL 8 FROM THERE I THINK IM GONNA GO GET A DRINK OR SOMETHING
> [snapback]3055836[/snapback]​*



shit thats cool, so still havent heard anything back from roy....sure would like to get the photo shoot out of the way.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 26 2005, 04:18 PM
> *shit thats cool, so still havent heard anything back from roy....sure would like to get the photo shoot out of the way.
> [snapback]3055849[/snapback]​*


i talke to him last week he was in LA finishing up some other shoots ill give him a ring tommorrow and find out wassup


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:19 PM
> *i talke to him last week he was in LA finishing up some other shoots ill give him a ring tommorrow and find out wassup
> [snapback]3055856[/snapback]​*


thats cool, just wondering thats all.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda mi gavilan? unos tacos hoy? hechame un telefonazo al cellio and we'll get our grub on  

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *Senor_Magic*, DISTURBED, firmelows, pink panther, NIX CUSTOMS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 26 2005, 04:21 PM
> *thats cool, just wondering thats all.....
> [snapback]3055871[/snapback]​*


naw its cool homie i been wondering too


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 04:22 PM
> *Que onda mi gavilan?  unos tacos hoy?  hechame un telefonazo al cellio and we'll get our grub on
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


this dude here loves them tortas right? lol

magic wassup with that metal?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 04:22 PM
> *Que onda mi gavilan?  unos tacos hoy?  hechame un telefonazo al cellio and we'll get our grub on
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Wish I could homie, I am kinda hungry but i'm fixin to head out to work, just stopped to see what was going on


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:24 PM
> *this dude here loves them tortas right? lol
> 
> magic wassup with that metal?
> [snapback]3055895[/snapback]​*


Don't know, never seen Senor Magic take one on :dunno: 

fk it, feel like going to Ninfas, if you are down Senor Magic, hit me up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 26 2005, 04:24 PM
> *Wish I could homie, I am kinda hungry but i'm fixin to head out to work, just stopped to see what was going on
> [snapback]3055896[/snapback]​*


chingado! i was hoping for a candle light dinner


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 04:25 PM
> *yes i do Me latin loves tortas....hmmmmmm  :dunno:
> 
> 
> [snapback]3055902[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:24 PM
> *this dude here loves them tortas right? lol
> 
> magic wassup with that metal?
> [snapback]3055895[/snapback]​*


gotta love them tortas and tacos.

Oh yeah give homeboy a call to remind him he goes to work mañana


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:26 PM
> *lol
> [snapback]3055913[/snapback]​*


bizziatchio :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

whats up for this weekend mike?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:27 PM
> *whats up for this weekend mike?
> [snapback]3055921[/snapback]​*


este chile, quieres?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 04:26 PM
> *chingado!  i was hoping for a romantic candle light dinner
> [snapback]3055908[/snapback]​*


whatsup with that man?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:28 PM
> *whatsup with that man?
> [snapback]3055931[/snapback]​*


Just playing con el compa. don't worry buey, i have a candle for you also. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Senior Magic, we need to talk about those chicks in those pics you posted a while back. Need some info and hook ups


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 04:29 PM
> *Just playing con el compa.  don't worry buey, i have a candle for you also.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3055937[/snapback]​*


naw thats cool man u can save that candle


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:27 PM
> *whats up for this weekend mike?
> [snapback]3055921[/snapback]​*


well on sat. go hit up the De La Raza bbq plate sell, then i dont kno what else, i just wait for the moment to arrive, i try not to plan things cause something always comes up and messes them up, so basically i live for the moment...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 26 2005, 04:37 PM
> *well on sat. go hit up the De La Raza bbq plate sell, then i dont kno what else, i just wait for the moment to arrive, i try not to plan things cause something always comes up and messes them up, so basically i live for the moment...
> [snapback]3055985[/snapback]​*


oh ok


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 26 2005, 04:37 PM
> *well on sat. go hit up the De La Raza bbq plate sell, then i dont kno what else, i just wait for the moment to arrive, i try not to plan things cause something always comes up and messes them up, so basically i live for the moment...
> [snapback]3055985[/snapback]​*


oh ok


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:38 PM
> *oh ok
> [snapback]3055986[/snapback]​*


why what u boys got going on?????????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:32 PM
> *naw thats cool man u can save that candle
> [snapback]3055953[/snapback]​*


heading to dallas saturday to get the regal, i'll call you when i get in so that you can check it out.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 26 2005, 04:40 PM
> *why what u boys got going on?????????
> [snapback]3055992[/snapback]​*


bbq then other than that nada planned maybe a club drinks houston or something u down?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2005, 04:40 PM
> *heading to dallas saturday to get the regal, i'll call you when i get in so that you can check it out.
> [snapback]3055997[/snapback]​*


cool


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:41 PM
> *bbq then other than that nada planned maybe a club drinks houston or something u down?
> [snapback]3056002[/snapback]​*


nope sorry dont go to clubs.....not my thing.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 26 2005, 04:45 PM
> *nope sorry dont go to clubs.....not my thing.
> [snapback]3056028[/snapback]​*


ill call u in a few


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 04:46 PM
> *ill call u in a few
> [snapback]3056033[/snapback]​*


aiight thats cool, im gonna burn off of here.....holla


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=174107&st=80

Ya'll go represent!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2005, 02:06 PM
> *:0  yeah u must know
> [snapback]3055397[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup goof


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 08:13 PM
> *sup goof
> [snapback]3057047[/snapback]​*


  wuz up.......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 26 2005, 09:16 PM
> *  wuz up.......
> [snapback]3057059[/snapback]​*


chillando


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## FIRMELOWS-57- (Jan 11, 2005)

QUIOVOLE WHAZZZ HAPENINGGG :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRMELOWS-57-_@Apr 26 2005, 09:27 PM
> *QUIOVOLE  WHAZZZ HAPENINGGG :biggrin:
> [snapback]3057108[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wassup noobie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> DeLaRaza Car Club=April 30th BBQ plates sell fundraiser for Augstine Morales Sr.
> ...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

watszz up to the H . L . C .


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 26 2005, 09:32 PM
> *watszz up to the H . L . C .
> [snapback]3057124[/snapback]​*


sup too u


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 26 2005, 08:32 PM
> *watszz up to the H . L . C .
> [snapback]3057124[/snapback]​*


  *H.L.C*...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

well im out


----------



## FIRMELOWS-57- (Jan 11, 2005)

LET'S SEE :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2005, 08:36 PM
> *well im out
> [snapback]3057142[/snapback]​*


u still here... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

u still up bird :around:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

GOOD MORNING MY FELLOW HOUSTONIANS..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up john, forgot to call you back. had to pick up some dj equipment in spring, tx


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2005, 07:45 AM
> *what's up john, forgot to call you back.  had to pick up some dj equipment in spring, tx
> [snapback]3058633[/snapback]​*


long drivr for you but a straight shot down 45 though


----------



## Pancho Villa (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 27 2005, 07:40 AM
> *long drivr for you but a straight shot down 45 though
> [snapback]3058875[/snapback]​*


I wish, had to go 45 to beltway 8, then down 249 to cypresswood. man, big ass mansions out there. made it back home around 1am.  tired as hell today.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2005, 08:56 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3058955[/snapback]​*


el pinche sherrif out there pulled me over and asked me if i was lost. probably thought i was since i wasn't driving an escalade or mercedes


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2005, 08:58 AM
> *el pinche sherrif out there pulled me over and asked me if i was lost.  probably thought i was since i wasn't driving an escalade or mercedes
> [snapback]3058961[/snapback]​*


especially since u were in your pinto(the one from friday) lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 27 2005, 10:11 AM
> *especially since u were in your pinto(the one from friday) lol
> [snapback]3059408[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2005, 08:58 AM
> *el pinche sherrif out there pulled me over and asked me if i was lost.  probably thought i was since i wasn't driving an escalade or mercedes
> [snapback]3058961[/snapback]​*


sorry pancho ..  that sux ... lol


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sup my peoples. had ALOT of catching up to do.Isnt May 8 Mother's day? BTW sorry to hear about your ride Houtex I know how much you liked that car.How much you want for the motor? J/K


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2005, 08:58 AM
> *el pinche sherrif out there pulled me over and asked me if i was lost.  probably thought i was since i wasn't driving an escalade or mercedes
> [snapback]3058961[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 27 2005, 01:34 PM
> *Sup my peoples. had ALOT of catching up to do.Isnt May 8 Mother's day? BTW sorry to hear about your ride Houtex I know how much you liked that car.How much you want for the motor?  J/K
> [snapback]3060483[/snapback]​*


yes ... May 8th is Mother's Day ... I don't know if the Dallas folks are still going to come down that weekend or not? :dunno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2005, 01:38 PM
> *yes ... May 8th is Mother's Day ... I don't know if the Dallas folks are still going to come down that weekend or not? :dunno:
> [snapback]3060500[/snapback]​*


So is everyone still going to the park on Mother's Day?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Just answer and leave huh? LOL :scrutinize:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2005, 02:38 PM
> *yes ... May 8th is Mother's Day ... I don't know if the Dallas folks are still going to come down that weekend or not? :dunno:
> [snapback]3060500[/snapback]​*


ALL THE HYPE FOR NOTHEN. THE HLC WILL STILL BE OUT THERE TO REPRESENT.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 27 2005, 01:39 PM
> *So is everyone still going to the park on Mother's Day?
> [snapback]3060507[/snapback]​*


park i will be at


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 27 2005, 02:00 PM
> *ALL THE HYPE FOR NOTHEN. THE HLC WILL STILL BE OUT THERE TO REPRESENT.
> [snapback]3060649[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: right all that hype for nothing


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup officer


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 27 2005, 12:39 PM
> *So is everyone still going to the park on Mother's Day?
> [snapback]3060507[/snapback]​*


empire will be there!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 27 2005, 02:07 PM
> *empire will be there!
> [snapback]3060700[/snapback]​*


who goofy or u too? lol


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 27 2005, 01:08 PM
> *who goofy or u too? lol
> [snapback]3060707[/snapback]​*


lol...if everything goes good as planned


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 27 2005, 02:12 PM
> *lol...if everything goes good as planned
> [snapback]3060724[/snapback]​*


cool u should go man


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.wrekk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=146 
Hey check this sight out how about them ROCKETS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SO IS ANY ONE INTERESTED IN GOING TO COLLEGE STATION THIS WEEKEND I NEED TO KNOW BY TODAY TO LET THEM KNOW........ITS FOR A HISP HERITAGE FESTIVAL CELEBRATING CINCO DE MAYO.............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 27 2005, 02:01 PM
> *:scrutinize: right all that hype for nothing
> [snapback]3060657[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 27 2005, 02:00 PM
> *ALL THE HYPE FOR NOTHEN. THE HLC WILL STILL BE OUT THERE TO REPRESENT.
> [snapback]3060649[/snapback]​*


:dunno: I dunno ... that's why I'm asking!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 27 2005, 01:07 PM
> *empire will be there!
> [snapback]3060700[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so wheres the roll call for dallas. i plan on heading out between 10pm and midnight the friday before.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 27 2005, 01:00 PM
> *ALL THE HYPE FOR NOTHEN. THE HLC WILL STILL BE OUT THERE TO REPRESENT.
> [snapback]3060649[/snapback]​*


THAT'S RIGHT , REPRESENT AND HOP!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Apr 27 2005, 01:14 PM
> *http://www.wrekk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=146
> Hey check this sight out how about them ROCKETS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3060744[/snapback]​*


thas some funny sh*t

Mavs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2005, 08:25 PM
> *THAT'S RIGHT ,  REPRESENT AND HOP!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3063182[/snapback]​*


hey homie you still interested, i got a tire now...


----------



## johnnychingas (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 27 2005, 01:00 PM
> *ALL THE HYPE FOR NOTHEN. THE HLC WILL STILL BE OUT THERE TO REPRESENT.
> [snapback]3060649[/snapback]​*


  ..already


----------



## Ruffwrtr2 (Mar 27, 2005)

damn this thread brought back memories of the cruisin dayz,
ithink the last time i cruised richmond was back in 95. i cruised westhiemer with the imports for a while when i used to street race till that whole k-mart thang.....lol yall know wut im talkin bout


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 27 2005, 02:18 PM
> *SO IS ANY ONE INTERESTED IN GOING TO COLLEGE STATION THIS WEEKEND I NEED TO KNOW BY TODAY TO LET THEM KNOW........ITS FOR A HISP HERITAGE FESTIVAL CELEBRATING CINCO DE MAYO.............
> [snapback]3060776[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 28 2005, 05:42 AM
> *
> [snapback]3064543[/snapback]​*


what day is it?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

it is this saturday from like 1-5


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 27 2005, 02:34 PM
> *Sup my peoples. had ALOT of catching up to do.Isnt May 8 Mother's day? BTW sorry to hear about your ride Houtex I know how much you liked that car.How much you want for the motor?  J/K
> [snapback]3060483[/snapback]​*


thanks bro, the funeral's gonna be on friday.......you can send your donations to my paypal account......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 28 2005, 08:08 AM
> *it is this saturday from like 1-5
> [snapback]3064977[/snapback]​*


i'll be coming back from dallas.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2005, 10:25 PM
> *THAT'S RIGHT ,  REPRESENT AND HOP!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3063182[/snapback]​*


hello :0 where the hell you been at besides ''HELPING BETO'' 
you forgot about PP(PinkPanther)???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2005, 09:04 PM
> *so wheres the roll call for dallas. i plan on heading out between 10pm and midnight the friday before.
> [snapback]3063095[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 28 2005, 09:34 AM
> *hello  :0 where the hell you been at besides ''HELPING BETO''
> you forgot about PP(PinkPanther)???
> [snapback]3065461[/snapback]​*


sup Pink! how you doing?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2005, 10:38 AM
> *sup Pink!  how you doing?
> [snapback]3065490[/snapback]​*


BEEN DOING OK EN LO QUE CABE U KNOW


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

afternoon


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUP ZAR HOW WAS WORK?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 28 2005, 01:50 PM
> *SUP ZAR HOW WAS WORK?
> [snapback]3066501[/snapback]​*


WORK WAS KINDA SLOW, I JUS WOKE UP, I HAD TO WORK THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT, WHILE EVERYONE SLEEPS IM TRYEN TO FIGHT CRIME. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL I GOTTA GO JOHN, I RAN OUT OF PEPPER SPRAY LAST NITE, I NEED TO GO BUY SOME MORE. :roflmao:


----------



## bajito79 (Jan 28, 2005)

I like working graveyard shift. You miss out on alotta things. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

mc ham and cheese wassup man


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Go Spurs!!!!!!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 28 2005, 12:57 PM
> *mc ham and cheese wassup man
> [snapback]3066923[/snapback]​*


chillin chillin...u?? wuz up for sat night???


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 28 2005, 11:57 AM
> *WELL I GOTTA GO JOHN, I RAN OUT OF PEPPER SPRAY LAST NITE, I NEED TO GO BUY SOME MORE. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3066555[/snapback]​*


say man just buy from me!!!5.00 a can!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2005, 08:36 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3065473[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Roll call for the May 8th park happening:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 28 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Roll call for the May 8th park happening:
> [snapback]3069486[/snapback]​*


all of the *HLC*...Empire,Houston Stylez,Firme,Living In Luxury,Bonafide,Hypnotized,Phoenix Creationz,HT Team,DeLaRaza,True Eminence and Krazy Toyz.  Rest of Houston lowrider clubs and solo riders come out and support 2 *HLC* events on May 8th at MacGregor Park...

*Firme C.C. *...Hamburger Plates sell $5 Burger,Chips, and Soda

*Bonafide C.C.* .....Lowrider Bike Raffle...$5 for one ticket or $10 for three tickets.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> DeLaRaza Car Club=April 30th BBQ plates sell fundraiser for Augstine Morales Sr.
> ...


HLC members dont forget this saturday's HLC event...DeLaRaza Car Club BBQ fundraiser!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Apr 28 2005, 08:57 PM
> *all of the HLC...Empire,Houston Stylez,Firme,Living In Luxury,Bonafide,Hypnotized,Phoenix Creationz,HT Team,DeLaRaza,True Eminence and Krazy Toyz.  Rest of Houston lowrider clubs and solo riders come out and support 2 HLC events on May 8th at MacGregor Park...
> 
> Firme C.C. ...Hamburger Plates sell $5  Burger,Chips, and Soda
> ...



KRAZY TOYZ WILL BE THERE . WE WILL DO WHATEVER WE CAN TO SUPPORT THE H.L.C. WE MADE IT TO THE CAR WASH FOR BONAFIDE C.C.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 28 2005, 09:10 PM
> *KRAZY TOYZ WILL BE THERE . WE WILL  DO WHATEVER WE CAN TO SUPPORT THE H.L.C.  WE MADE IT TO THE CAR WASH FOR BONAFIDE C.C.
> [snapback]3069658[/snapback]​*


  *SUPPORT,RESPECT and UNITY!!!*Thanx Juan...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

oops...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FRIDAY


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 29 2005, 06:19 AM
> *FRIDAY
> [snapback]3070896[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2005, 09:33 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3069464[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Apr 27 2005, 09:26 PM
> *thas some funny sh*t
> 
> Rockets
> [snapback]3063188[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 28 2005, 12:58 PM
> *Go Spurs!!!!!!
> [snapback]3066931[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up HOMER


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up HOMER


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up HOMER


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey guys, the youngest Carmona (Dani - my wife's little sister) is having a car show at her school to help pay for their prom expenses next year. She is part of the class of 2006 at Scarborough High School (out near 290 and Antoine). The show will be in September of 2005. I just wanted to post this on here because they are looking for sponsors to help pay for the trophies etc. They are also selling booths at the show. Obviously, it won't be too much, but there should be tons of high school aged kids there, so if you've got something they want to buy, that would be great! Anyways, here is a flyer and contact Dani at 713.688.2184 if you want more information!


----------



## htownhater#2 (Apr 13, 2005)

SUP SWITCHES?


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

dead today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

been dead. topic isnt what it used to be


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

what happend to the good old fuckin days


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

what happend to the good old fuckin days


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

y cant i delete useless posts i put up


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Apr 29 2005, 04:43 PM
> *y cant i delete useless posts i put up
> [snapback]3073873[/snapback]​*


click edit on your post..
highlight what you don't want..
put a smiley on it..
uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> DeLaRaza Car Club=April 30th BBQ plates sell fundraiser for Augstine Morales Sr.
> ...


Hope to see everyone from HLC and the rest of Htown tomorrow supporting our homies from DELARAZA..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP GOOFY


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 29 2005, 10:29 PM
> *SUP GOOFY
> [snapback]3075588[/snapback]​*


Zar...what it do! damn foo u still awake..dont u work in the morning??
:scrutinize:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Bird....wuz up homie


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2005, 12:39 AM
> *Zar...what it do! damn foo u stil awake..dont u work in the morning??
> :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3075603[/snapback]​*


that boy's a knightowl I thought you knew


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Apr 29 2005, 10:42 PM
> *that boy's a knightowl I thought you knew
> [snapback]3075615[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wuz up Magic....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2005, 12:45 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wuz up Magic....
> [snapback]3075622[/snapback]​*


wuzup Goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 29 2005, 09:48 AM
> *Hey guys, the youngest Carmona (Dani - my wife's little sister) is having a car show at her school to help pay for their prom expenses next year.  She is part of the class of 2006 at Scarborough High School (out near 290 and Antoine).  The show will be in September of 2005.  I just wanted to post this on here because they are looking for sponsors to help pay for the trophies etc.  They are also selling booths at the show.  Obviously, it won't be too much, but there should be tons of high school aged kids there, so if you've got something they want to buy, that would be great!  Anyways, here is a flyer and contact Dani at 713.688.2184 if you want more information!
> [snapback]3072159[/snapback]​*


  ....HLC will be there!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htownhater#2_@Apr 29 2005, 10:06 AM
> *SUP SWITCHES?
> [snapback]3072268[/snapback]​*


just waiting 4 sunday


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anything going down tonite????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nothing but work!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

********H.L.C. EVENTS*******

*Cinco De Mayo Festival*: MAY 5th At NorthLine Mall...The festival will be honoring FIRME Car Club for there volunteering and helping kids with after school programs. For more info call *BIG JOHN (832) 863 8981 *

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL : Meeting at 5:30PM MAY 8th at MacGregor Park*

*FIRME CAR CLUB :* MAY 8th Hamburger Plates sell at MacGregor Park. Each plate includes hamburger,chips, and soda.. :cheesy: $5 per plate..more info call *BIG JOHN (832) 863 8981*

*BONAFIDE CAR CLUB :* May 8th Lowrider Bike Raffle at MacGregor Park. Tickets are $5 for One or $10 for three...*ONLY 50 Tickets will be SOLD*..more info call *GEO (832) 250 4969*
****The BIKE WILL BE ON DISPLAY ON MAY 1st AT MacGregor Park****

*****THIS IS THE BIKE THAT WILL BE RAFFLED OFF ON MAY 8TH*****


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> ******** H.L.C. Upcoming Events*********
> 
> DeLaRaza Car Club=April 30th BBQ plates sell fundraiser for Augstine Morales Sr.
> ...


DELARAZA's BBQ fundraiser today was a success!!
:thumbsup: DelaRaza's President Joe would like to thank all the HLC clubs who came out and supported them today!  

With Bonafide's car wash last week and DeLaRaza's bbq fundrasier today..The HLC has lived up to our moto =* Support,Respect and Unity!!* See ya on MAY 8th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Goofy
EMPIRE / HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL


----------



## BACKYARDPROMOTIONS (Dec 2, 2004)

WUT UP GOOF?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I know most of ya'll already know this, but I wanted to apologize for not attending any of these Saturday events. My work schedule only allows me to be off 4 Saturdays a year, so I attend as many Sunday events as possible, but you will probably not see me at Saturday events. Sorry guys....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i would like to use page 331 as an example,of what this topic should look like!!!keep it positive!!houston is on tha rise!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 1 2005, 09:49 AM
> *i would like to use page 331 as an example,of what this topic should look like!!!keep it positive!!houston is on tha rise!!!!!
> [snapback]3079921[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKYARDPROMOTIONS_@Apr 30 2005, 11:49 PM
> *WUT UP    GOOF?
> [snapback]3079363[/snapback]​*



that you steve?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup mike


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

YO , HOW MANY TICKETS YOU HAVE LEFT FOR THE BIKE RAFFLE? 
Oh, another thing, where do you guys hang out at on saturday nights? I wann a chill with ya'll because it be boring.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 1 2005, 01:45 PM
> *YO , HOW MANY TICKETS YOU HAVE LEFT FOR THE BIKE RAFFLE?
> Oh, another thing, where do you guys hang out at on saturday nights? I wann a chill with ya'll because it be boring.
> [snapback]3080797[/snapback]​*


try sunday afternoon...at MacGregor park...all *HLC* is there.. 

There is plenty of tickets left! Bonafide will be selling some next Sunday when they raffle the bike off!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BACKYARDPROMOTIONS_@Apr 30 2005, 11:49 PM
> *WUT UP    GOOF?
> [snapback]3079363[/snapback]​*


wuz up steve..holla at me some this week..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 1 2005, 03:00 AM
> *I know most of ya'll already know this, but I wanted to apologize for not attending any of these Saturday events.  My work schedule only allows me to be off 4 Saturdays a year, so I attend as many Sunday events as possible, but you will probably not see me at Saturday events.  Sorry guys....
> [snapback]3079527[/snapback]​*


its cool Jon..are Jobs come first...  ..We know True Eminence is down for HLC!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 1 2005, 08:49 AM
> *i would like to use page 331 as an example,of what this topic should look like!!!keep it positive!!houston is on tha rise!!!!!
> [snapback]3079921[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

pop dat trunk!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 1 2005, 08:49 AM
> *i would like to use page 331 as an example,of what this topic should look like!!!keep it positive!!houston is on tha rise!!!!!
> [snapback]3079921[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 1 2005, 08:33 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3082356[/snapback]​*


John are you going to take the regal to Dallas??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Big John!!!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

whats up everyone....havent been on in a while


Marcustoms
www.marcustoms.com


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 09:37 PM
> *Wuz up Big John!!!
> [snapback]3082381[/snapback]​*


wassup goof


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup to the HLC


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 1 2005, 09:39 PM
> *Sup to the HLC
> [snapback]3082401[/snapback]​*


sup my brother


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

How wuz da park today?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 08:35 PM
> *John are you going to take the regal to Dallas??
> [snapback]3082371[/snapback]​*


damn...i guess you dont want to answer me...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whats up marcustoms?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 1 2005, 08:40 PM
> *How wuz da park today?
> [snapback]3082406[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: better than last week.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 08:41 PM
> *damn...i guess you dont want to answer me...
> [snapback]3082409[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2005, 09:41 PM
> *whats up marcustoms?
> [snapback]3082410[/snapback]​*


sup spokes and juice crew


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

So is there a release date yet for first issue of the spokes and juice magazine


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP TO EVERYBODY IN HERE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 1 2005, 08:39 PM
> *Sup to the HLC
> [snapback]3082401[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

anyone heard anything new about Dallas? talked to a homie who talked to MR A this weekend and sez still trying to find people to come


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 08:44 PM
> *WZUP TO EVERYBODY IN HERE
> [snapback]3082432[/snapback]​*


you finish.."got u sick" today??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Whats up John?! Firme was missed at the park today.

Release date:
End of May!
It will be the June/July issue.
First issue will be free!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 1 2005, 08:45 PM
> *anyone heard anything new about Dallas? talked to a homie who talked to MR A this weekend and sez still trying to find people to come
> [snapback]3082440[/snapback]​*


I dont think they are coming...but we will be in DTown in weeks!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Whats up John?! Firme was missed at the park today.
> 
> Release date:
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Whats up John?! Firme was missed at the park today.
> 
> Release date:
> ...


ill have that write up too u by this week


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 10:46 PM
> *you finish.."got u sick" today??
> [snapback]3082443[/snapback]​*


ITS ALMOST READY, SHOULD BE READY FOR HOUSTON :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2005, 08:47 PM
> *Whats up John?! Firme was missed at the park today.
> 
> Release date:
> ...


cool ima soon to be subscriber by the way


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2005, 08:47 PM
> *Whats up John?! Firme was missed at the park today.
> 
> Release date:
> ...


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 1 2005, 10:51 PM
> *cool ima soon to be subscriber by the way
> [snapback]3082474[/snapback]​*



Awsome!

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Big John u find the hotels yet??? get with Los from Houston Stylez..so we can have all HLC in the same hotel... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Awesome (sp last post)


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Big John u find the hotels yet??? get with Los from Houston Stylez..so we can have all HLC in the same hotel... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3082491[/snapback]​*


yea thats what im in the middle of doing right now so john if you find some let me know


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 09:54 PM
> *Big John u find the hotels yet??? get with Los from Houston Stylez..so we can have all HLC in the same hotel... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3082491[/snapback]​*


nada yet few candidates though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many rides are getting trailered to dallas


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 1 2005, 09:55 PM
> *yea thats what im in the middle of doing right now so john if you find some let me know
> [snapback]3082496[/snapback]​*


when u get a chance call me


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2005, 08:56 PM
> *how many rides are getting trailered to dallas
> [snapback]3082499[/snapback]​*


i beleive we have 2 that are gonna be trailered


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 10:54 PM
> *Big John u find the hotels yet??? get with Los from Houston Stylez..so we can have all HLC in the same hotel... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3082491[/snapback]​*


THE HOTEL IS GONNA BE SMELLING LIKE TACOS. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Boiler and I were discussing the Hotel situation for the Dallas show also.

It would be cool to be in the same area if not in the same hotel.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2005, 08:47 PM
> *Release date:
> End of May!
> It will be the June/July issue.
> ...


How much to subscribe? Let me know. I dont subscribe to lrm nomore..I rather subscribe to a hometown mag that is about to become big in TX and everwhere else!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 08:57 PM
> *THE HOTEL IS GONNA BE SMELLING LIKE TACOS. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3082508[/snapback]​*


you wet! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 10:59 PM
> *How much to subscribe? Let me know. I dont subscribe to lrm nomore..I rather subscribe to a hometown mag that is about to become big in TX and everwhere else!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3082513[/snapback]​*



Subs. are 24 for 6 issues.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 1 2005, 08:56 PM
> *nada yet few candidates though
> [snapback]3082498[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: you're fired!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2005, 09:03 PM
> *Subs. are 24 for 6 issues.
> 
> 
> [snapback]3082535[/snapback]​*


  ....pm info or email
[email protected]


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 09:03 PM
> *:thumbsdown: you're fired!
> [snapback]3082536[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 10:03 PM
> *:thumbsdown: you're fired!
> [snapback]3082536[/snapback]​*


No you got it all wrong here is the right way to tell some one.

STEP IN TO MY OFFICE, BECAUSE 
YOUR FUCKING FIRED!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

fired from what?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 1 2005, 09:06 PM
> *No you got it all wrong here is the right way to tell some one.
> 
> vvv
> [snapback]3082554[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 10:08 PM
> *:uh:  if you explain better i would understand your sentence.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3082573[/snapback]​*


Try it now


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY GOOFY ARE U AWARE OF THE WARRANT U HAVE FOR THE CITY OF PASADENA. IT SAYS U HAVENT PAID A TRESSPASSING TICKET WHICH OCCURED IN THE JUNIOR HIGH SCHOOL IN 2004. IM JUST WANNA LET U KNOW THAT WAY U DONT BE SURPRISED WHEN IT POPS UP. BY THE WAY WHAT U DOING TRESPASSING IN THE SCHOOL. :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 1 2005, 09:08 PM
> *fired from what?
> [snapback]3082568[/snapback]​*


I said your hired!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Maybe he's trying to complete the SPM look.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 10:10 PM
> *HEY GOOFY ARE U AWARE OF THE WARRANT U HAVE FOR THE CITY OF PASADENA. IT SAYS U HAVENT PAID A TRESSPASSING TICKET WHICH OCCURED IN THE JUNIOR HIGH SCHOOL IN 2004. IM JUST WANNA LET U KNOW THAT WAY U DONT BE SURPRISED WHEN IT POPS UP. BY THE WAY WHAT U DOING TRESPASSING IN THE SCHOOL. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3082582[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 09:10 PM
> *HEY GOOFY ARE U AWARE OF THE WARRANT U HAVE FOR THE CITY OF PASADENA. IT SAYS U HAVENT PAID A TRESSPASSING TICKET WHICH OCCURED IN THE JUNIOR HIGH SCHOOL IN 2004. IM JUST WANNA LET U KNOW THAT WAY U DONT BE SURPRISED WHEN IT POPS UP. BY THE WAY WHAT U DOING TRESPASSING IN THE SCHOOL. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3082582[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 09:10 PM
> *HEY GOOFY ARE U AWARE OF THE WARRANT U HAVE FOR THE CITY OF PASADENA. IT SAYS U HAVENT PAID A TRESSPASSING TICKET WHICH OCCURED IN THE JUNIOR HIGH SCHOOL IN 2004. IM JUST WANNA LET U KNOW THAT WAY U DONT BE SURPRISED WHEN IT POPS UP. BY THE WAY WHAT U DOING TRESPASSING IN THE SCHOOL. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3082582[/snapback]​*


  I was trying to remember my glory days when i used to pimp in the hallways!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 1 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Maybe he's trying to complete the SPM look.
> [snapback]3082592[/snapback]​*


not that again.... :uh:.. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 09:10 PM
> *HEY GOOFY ARE U AWARE OF THE WARRANT U HAVE FOR THE CITY OF PASADENA. IT SAYS U HAVENT PAID A TRESSPASSING TICKET WHICH OCCURED IN THE JUNIOR HIGH SCHOOL IN 2004. IM JUST WANNA LET U KNOW THAT WAY U DONT BE SURPRISED WHEN IT POPS UP. BY THE WAY WHAT U DOING TRESPASSING IN THE SCHOOL. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3082582[/snapback]​*


go eat a doughnut!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP 87 CUTTY


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Who is awash242


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 11:17 PM
> *SUP 87 CUTTY
> [snapback]3082637[/snapback]​*



What Up?!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 11:17 PM
> *go eat a doughnut!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3082633[/snapback]​*


U KNOW THAT EVERYTIME U MOVE TO A NEW LOCATION U HAVE TO REGISTER AS A SEX OFFENDER. JUST A REMINDER!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 1 2005, 09:18 PM
> *Who is  awash242
> [snapback]3082645[/snapback]​*


Nocaddylikemine's lover! :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Just watch out for channel 26 they might put you on predator check. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 09:21 PM
> *U KNOW THAT EVERYTIME U MOVE TO A NEW LOCATION U HAVE TO REGISTER AS A SEX OFFENDER. JUST A REMINDER!!!! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3082658[/snapback]​*


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 1 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Just watch out for channel 26 they might put you on predator check.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3082667[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 1 2005, 09:24 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3082677[/snapback]​*


Jason like your new project!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

What is it a red X


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 1 2005, 09:27 PM
> *What is it a red X
> [snapback]3082697[/snapback]​*


damn...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i see thi pic funny


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

U DONT NEED A HOTEL FOR THE DALLAS SHOW. U SHOULD PUT A TRAILOR HITCH, THAT WAY U CAN TOW UR RIDE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 09:29 PM
> *U DONT NEED A HOTEL FOR THE DALLAS SHOW. U SHOULD PUT A TRAILOR HITCH, THAT WAY U CAN TOW UR RIDE
> [snapback]3082706[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 1 2005, 09:32 PM
> *
> [snapback]3082713[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up hpnotiq!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=160581]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Jason just chillen at home


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 1 2005, 11:37 PM
> *[attachmentid=160581]
> [snapback]3082731[/snapback]​*




Want to get away...




southwest airlines should use this in their commercials.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 10:38 PM
> *Jason just chillen at home
> [snapback]3082734[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

alright..enough pics..keep it in off topic :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 1 2005, 09:46 PM
> *
> [snapback]3082745[/snapback]​*


im going blind.. :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok I am going to bed just remeber.


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 11:36 PM
> *wuz up hpnotiq!
> [snapback]3082728[/snapback]​*


what it do cuz


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 1 2005, 09:48 PM
> *Ok I am going to bed just remeber.
> [snapback]3082754[/snapback]​*


sorry bastard... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Zar u missed it....there was about 5 Fleetwoods at Macgregor today....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY GOOFY, U AND HIPNOTIQ KNOW EACH OTHER?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 11:55 PM
> *Zar u missed it....there was about 5 Fleetwoods at Macgregor today....
> [snapback]3082770[/snapback]​*


DAMM THE DAY I DONT GO, THEY HAD ME SICK?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 09:57 PM
> *HEY GOOFY, U AND HIPNOTIQ KNOW EACH OTHER?
> [snapback]3082779[/snapback]​*


no i dont know him but..he knows who The Emperor of EMPIRE is!


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

hahaha...... i know who is the REAL EMPIRE is names are just names untill they become somthing worth more than fighting for......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 1 2005, 09:58 PM
> *DAMM THE DAY I DONT GO, THEY HAD ME SICK?
> [snapback]3082783[/snapback]​*


Cipriano was there in his homies Fleetwood..Bitch was clean on the four vogues..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@May 1 2005, 09:59 PM
> *hahaha...... i know who is the REAL EMPIRE is names are just names untill they become somthing worth more than fighting for......
> [snapback]3082791[/snapback]​*


yeah like that plaque in your avi that *i designed *


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

oh i didn tell u cuz lol i got 3 plague's ;D an they all sport EMPIRE.....how many plagues u got?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@May 1 2005, 10:05 PM
> *oh i didn tell u cuz lol i got 3 plague's ;D an they all sport EMPIRE.....how many plagues u got?
> [snapback]3082813[/snapback]​*


one ...my gold plaque in your avi!


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 2 2005, 12:03 AM
> *yeah like that plaque in your avi that i designed
> [snapback]3082807[/snapback]​*


an im sorry to say *U* didnt design it .... the *MEMBERS* did


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

but hey its all good ..... lets keep it *ON TOPIC*!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

well if you say so..but lets not mess up this topic....HLC knows who EMPIRE is...


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

what is it that HLC brings to the community? is there and HLC website? and if so..... could there possibly be an HLC unity with all the lowriders of h-t0wn?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@May 1 2005, 11:14 PM
> *what is it that HLC brings to the community? is there and HLC website?  and if so..... could there possibly be an HLC unity with all the lowriders of h-t0wn?
> [snapback]3082848[/snapback]​*


website being worked on


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@May 1 2005, 10:14 PM
> *what is it that HLC brings to the community? is there and HLC website?  and if so..... could there possibly be an HLC unity with all the lowriders of h-t0wn?
> [snapback]3082848[/snapback]​*


go to our meeting and I will tell what HLC brings to the lowrider community...May8th...


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

thatz c0o 2 know does HLC work wit the police as well? as community service? to help out in certain neighborhoods?


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@May 1 2005, 10:17 PM
> *thatz c0o 2 know does HLC work wit the police as well? as community service? to help out in certain neighborhoods?
> [snapback]3082861[/snapback]​*


Im going to be straight up..i like to clown on this website alot...but when it comes to HLC matters im dead serious! Only thing about the HLC that will be discussed on layitlow will be HLC events ..U want to know more go to the meeting....


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

well work calls early mornings..... pz ht0wn


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@May 1 2005, 10:16 PM
> *thatz c0o 2 know does HLC work wit the police as well? as community service? to help out in certain neighborhoods?
> [snapback]3082860[/snapback]​*


the real question is do the police work with us i the neighorhoods for our services????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 1 2005, 10:23 PM
> *the real question is do the police work with us i the neighorhoods for our services????
> [snapback]3082876[/snapback]​*


 very tru Bird....HLC clubs are in different areas and countys..but atleast we got one police officer (nocaddylikemine)that is apart of HLC!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up McHam! Vice Lord of EMPIRE....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 10:26 PM
> *Wuz up McHam! Vice Lord of EMPIRE....
> [snapback]3082885[/snapback]​*


chillin chillin...u?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@May 1 2005, 10:31 PM
> *chillin chillin...u?
> [snapback]3082902[/snapback]​*


jus here planning out for Dallas..need to find a sports bar in dallas so i can watch the trindad fight..i dont want to miss it!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

wuz up big johnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Big John find us a Bar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

morning ht0wn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres a update on the sic deville.....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=159728&st=440


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 10:10 AM
> *heres a update on the sic deville.....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=159728&st=440
> [snapback]3084009[/snapback]​*


That bitch looks tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 10:10 AM
> *heres a update on the sic deville.....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=159728&st=440
> [snapback]3084009[/snapback]​*


you customize bikes? i'll get a hold of you when i win that bike being raffled to do some work on it. lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2005, 09:16 AM
> *you customize bikes?  i'll get a hold of you when i win that bike being raffled to do some work on it.  lol!
> [snapback]3084039[/snapback]​*


yea i cuztomize them..win it and ill strip the shit out of it for you... either u or mike from houston stylez gonna win.. he wants it too.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup LATIN


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 09:35 PM
> *John are you going to take the regal to Dallas??
> [snapback]3082371[/snapback]​*


Regal can't hop unless it's professionally painted...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 2 2005, 09:25 AM
> *Regal can't hop unless it's professionally painted...
> [snapback]3084091[/snapback]​*


dat sucks


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 2 2005, 10:25 AM
> *Regal can't hop unless it's professionally painted...
> [snapback]3084091[/snapback]​*


Thats a stupid ass rule


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 11:19 AM
> *yea i cuztomize them..win it and ill strip the shit out of it for you... either u or mike from houston stylez gonna win.. he wants it too.
> [snapback]3084059[/snapback]​*



Hey I want it too, root for me as well


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 2 2005, 09:31 AM
> *Hey I want it too, root for me as well
> [snapback]3084122[/snapback]​*


well whoever wins it.. holla at me and ill strip it and hook it up for the right price...ill get down and sic wid it


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Thats a stupid ass rule
> [snapback]3084112[/snapback]​*


dats only LRM, they want their cars to look pretty, regal has lots of little details b4 it can ever see real paint


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2005, 11:33 AM
> *well whoever wins it.. holla at me and ill strip it and hook it up for the right price...ill get down and sic wid it
> [snapback]3084127[/snapback]​*


it's a deal


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 2 2005, 10:34 AM
> *dats only LRM, they want their cars to look pretty, regal has lots of little details b4 it can ever see real paint
> [snapback]3084134[/snapback]​*


FUCK IT MACCO that bitch white repaint it later :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 2 2005, 09:34 AM
> *it's a deal
> [snapback]3084139[/snapback]​*


alright


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Any one have K.O's for sale??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 2 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Sup LATIN
> [snapback]3084062[/snapback]​*


not much, at work, finally got a regal. '86 w/ 307


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup latin, goof, and everyone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 2 2005, 11:52 AM
> *sup latin, SPM, and everyone
> [snapback]3084444[/snapback]​*


not much john. just chilling.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2005, 10:59 AM
> *not much john.  just chilling.
> [snapback]3084481[/snapback]​*


spm.... :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 2 2005, 10:52 AM
> *sup latin, goof, and everyone
> [snapback]3084444[/snapback]​*


wuz da deal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 2 2005, 12:29 PM
> *spm.... :angry:
> [snapback]3084541[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

YA'LL ARE CRAZY MAN


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 2 2005, 01:51 PM
> *YA'LL ARE CRAZY MAN
> [snapback]3084611[/snapback]​*


yes, yes we are


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 2 2005, 12:55 PM
> *yes, yes we are
> [snapback]3084625[/snapback]​*


say when u get this holla at me on my cell


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

87' Chevrolet Monte Carlo Luxury Sport for sale with a 350, power everything, body straight, already in primer .... $2000 or looking for a clean automatic mini truck


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

cool


-neptunez


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 2 2005, 05:11 PM
> *87' Chevrolet Monte Carlo Luxury Sport for sale with a 350, power everything, body straight, already in primer .... $2000 or looking for a clean automatic mini truck
> [snapback]3086018[/snapback]​*


any pics


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

WHat's up my triad brother I see you reading.


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 2 2005, 07:14 PM
> *WHat's up my triad brother I see you reading.
> [snapback]3086270[/snapback]​*



why yes of course it is i..me must catch up on some reading :cheesy: :cheesy: 


-neptunez


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@May 2 2005, 06:24 PM
> *why yes of course it is i..me must catch up on some reading  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> -neptunez
> [snapback]3086316[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

airbag hopper...
[attachmentid=161460]
[attachmentid=161462]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=161467]
[attachmentid=161468]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2005, 10:36 PM
> *jus here planning out for Dallas..need to find a sports bar in dallas so i can watch the trindad fight..i dont want to miss it!
> [snapback]3082918[/snapback]​*


Sports City Cafe is the place, last time we were there it was the bomb, they even have flat screens inside the restrooms so you don't miss a hit!!! Get there early caouse it gets packed quick!!! Now we're planning to stay at the Motel 6 which is close to the Cafe and the Show. H-Team and Bonafide of course, part of HLC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2005, 07:40 PM
> *Sports City Cafe is the place, last time we were there it was the bomb, they even have flat screens inside the restrooms so you don't miss a hit!!! Get there early caouse it gets packed quick!!!  Now we're planning to stay at the Motel 6 which is close to the Cafe and the Show.  H-Team and Bonafide of course, part of HLC
> [snapback]3086548[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: looks like i found a spot..lets get all HLC up in there Saturday night!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

houston rockets .....the refs need new glasses!!!!!!


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2005, 08:07 PM
> *houston rockets .....the refs need new glasses!!!!!!
> [snapback]3086627[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: refs


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2005, 09:38 PM
> ********H.L.C. EVENTS******
> 
> Cinco De Mayo Festival: MAY 5th At NorthLine Mall...The festival will be honoring FIRME Car Club for there volunteering and helping kids with after school programs. For more info call BIG JOHN (832) 863 8981
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody need custom plexi-glass display signs.. holla at me...heres one in the making for my new bike....
[attachmentid=161573]
[attachmentid=161575]
[attachmentid=161576]
[attachmentid=161577]


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2005, 08:07 PM
> *houston rockets .....the refs need new glasses!!!!!!
> [snapback]3086627[/snapback]​*


dem fuckers are scared of that nut jumping up and down{mark cuban}


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

tight...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 2 2005, 09:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got the winning tickets. if anyone wants to buy them i'll let them go for 50 dollars.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Whats up people, sup goofy, sup to everyone in the HLC. Hey yall let me know what yall gonna do about the hotel/motel situation for Dallas. I wanna go over there too.Too bad I will have to go in my truck.I would really like to go to the park this next Sunday but I have to work that day. :uh: :angry: , but I need to get money to mess with da 64.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey ex ?

you working hard like me ????

:wave:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Has anyone here seen the Mixed Metal magazine,not the newspaper edition, from when they had the little show in Downtown? Check these out.
[attachmentid=162024]

[attachmentid=162025]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 3 2005, 02:31 PM
> *hey ex ?
> 
> you working hard like me ????
> ...


sup pink!

yup! just working hard, girl :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 3 2005, 02:31 PM
> *hey ex ?
> 
> you working hard like me ????
> ...


 What could you be doing thats hard work?



LOL





J/K


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Lookin good sic. I like your stripes. VERY nice.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 3 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Lookin good sic. I like your stripes. VERY nice.
> [snapback]3089825[/snapback]​*


thankx


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 3 2005, 01:33 PM
> *Has anyone here seen the Mixed Metal magazine,not the newspaper edition, from when they had the little show in Downtown? Check these out.
> [attachmentid=162024]
> 
> ...


ha... they put my black ass in there.... dats wut im talkin about


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

Wuz up HLC!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@May 3 2005, 05:48 PM
> *Wuz up HLC!!!
> [snapback]3090476[/snapback]​*


Nothin much HLC just here chillin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WASSUP PEOPLE.............


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

not a damn thing its DEAD as usual


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@May 3 2005, 04:44 PM
> *not a damn thing its DEAD as usual
> [snapback]3090679[/snapback]​*


cause we work during the day......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 3 2005, 01:29 PM
> *Whats up people, sup goofy, sup to everyone in the HLC. Hey yall let me know what yall gonna do about the hotel/motel situation for Dallas. I wanna go over there too.Too bad I will have to go in my truck.I would really like to go to the park this next Sunday but I have to work that day. :uh:  :angry: , but I need to get money to mess with da 64.
> [snapback]3089682[/snapback]​*


was up los...holla at me 832 275 4306 Goofy..


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

:cheesy: i see you!!!


> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2005, 05:34 PM
> *thankx
> [snapback]3090454[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup h townnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Sup houston , HLC and all Lowriders here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 3 2005, 07:15 PM
> *:cheesy:  i see you!!!
> [snapback]3091295[/snapback]​*


yea im here.. but goin 2 bed early.. try 2 catch up on some sleep


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 3 2005, 08:14 PM
> *Sup houston , HLC and all Lowriders here
> [snapback]3091463[/snapback]​*


wuz up Los.....u ready for Dtown my brother??


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

WUUUUZZZUUUUUPPP NIZZZZZZIIIEESSS!!!!!!!!!!

IM GOIN TO DTOWN CUZ HTOWN SUX.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@May 4 2005, 10:44 AM
> *WUUUUZZZUUUUUPPP NIZZZZZZIIIEESSS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IM GOIN TO DTOWN CUZ HTOWN SUX.
> [snapback]3094070[/snapback]​*


u moving there?


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

another slow day


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

anyone looking for an impala for sale here's one i found in the chronicle...62 2dr all original garage kept $5000

http://www.marketplacelocal.com/PortalWeb/...oadvancedsearch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bored....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2005, 05:34 AM
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3098058[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

anyone going to the festival at Northline mall?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nope.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2005, 08:42 AM
> *anyone going to the festival at Northline mall?
> [snapback]3098402[/snapback]​*



What time is the festival?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Any one going to the Houston Super car show that will be held at the Reliant Center on May 22, for more information call marcos (214) 800-5220.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2005, 04:35 PM
> *ha... they put my black ass in there.... dats wut im talkin about
> [snapback]3090460[/snapback]​*


haha look!! Mike'z famous!! dude i need ur autograph next time i see you..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 5 2005, 08:30 AM
> *What time is the festival?
> [snapback]3098624[/snapback]​*


starts around 5:30


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 5 2005, 09:23 AM
> *Any one going to the Houston Super car show that will be held at the Reliant Center on May 22, for more information call marcos (214) 800-5220.
> [snapback]3099139[/snapback]​*


whos show is it (whos hosting it)


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2005, 08:42 AM
> *anyone going to the festival at Northline mall?
> [snapback]3098402[/snapback]​*


won't be able to make it, gotta work


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

whos gettin drunk tonight?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Hello houston and hello to the HLC


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wuz up peeps hows everybody doing!!!!been gone for a while from LIL.. but im back and stronger than ever so be on the look out for my new hopper soon to hit the streets of HOUSTON TEJAS!!!!  :biggrin: it aint no joke....them hatters better be ready!!!!!!!
HT TEAM REPRESENTIN,,,


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

welcome back welcome back so when is this new hopper supposed to be coming out


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i smell .............. a homer


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 5 2005, 06:40 PM
> *wuz up peeps hows everybody doing!!!!been gone for a while from LIL.. but im back and stronger than ever so be on the look out for my new hopper soon to hit the streets of HOUSTON TEJAS!!!!   :biggrin: it aint no joke....them hatters better be ready!!!!!!!
> HT TEAM REPRESENTIN,,,
> [snapback]3101642[/snapback]​*


that's what i'm talking about!! hell yeah!!   ....we just finish some mild reinforcing on beto's mc, so he should be hitting them streets soon!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 5 2005, 09:57 AM
> *haha look!! Mike'z famous!! dude i need ur autograph next time i see you..
> [snapback]3099318[/snapback]​*


lol.... i guess... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what up h-town?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

q-vole cabrones


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 5 2005, 08:42 PM
> *welcome back welcome back so when is this new hopper supposed to be coming out
> [snapback]3101648[/snapback]​*


very soon homeboy,very soon.....u'll know!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 5 2005, 09:03 PM
> *that's what i'm talking about!! hell yeah!!    ....we just finish some mild reinforcing on beto's mc, so he should be hitting them streets soon!!!
> [snapback]3101730[/snapback]​*


yeah homeboy u got down on that work!!!came out good.yeah beto soon will be out hittin them switches soon!!!!   well maybe... :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 5 2005, 06:40 PM
> *wuz up peeps hows everybody doing!!!!been gone for a while from LIL.. but im back and stronger than ever so be on the look out for my new hopper soon to hit the streets of HOUSTON TEJAS!!!!   :biggrin: it aint no joke....them hatters better be ready!!!!!!!
> HT TEAM REPRESENTIN,,,
> [snapback]3101642[/snapback]​*


Good to hear that Tony.....represent HT Team/ HLC to the fullest !!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2005, 09:38 PM
> ********H.L.C. EVENTS******
> 
> 
> ...


To all HLC members ,solo riders, and Houston lowrider clubs...just a reminder about sunday's HLC event's hope to see all of you there.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up ZAR!! it slow tonite......


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 5 2005, 11:57 PM
> *Wuz up ZAR!! it slow tonite......
> [snapback]3102323[/snapback]​*


WHERES EVERYONE AT? THEY PROLLY CELEBRATING THE ROCKETS WIN TONITE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 5 2005, 10:07 PM
> *WHERES EVERYONE AT? THEY PROLLY CELEBRATING THE ROCKETS WIN TONITE
> [snapback]3102368[/snapback]​*


  ....
:thumbsup:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

hmm..... whats a hopper??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so is dallas coming to houston or what?


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

what it do ht0wn


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2005, 01:59 PM
> *so is dallas coming to houston or what?
> [snapback]3105077[/snapback]​*


:dunno: Can anybody shine a light on this subject...hello 214 where are you


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUP HOUSTONE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 6 2005, 05:21 AM
> *hmm..... whats a hopper??
> [snapback]3103244[/snapback]​*


the shizzzzle!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 6 2005, 04:43 PM
> *:dunno: Can anybody shine a light on this subject...hello 214 where are you
> [snapback]3106203[/snapback]​*


what's up magic ... I haven't heard anything :dunno: ... I'm sure they'll be out here soon if they don't make it this weekend, though


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

MORNING H-TOWN.....................................


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 6 2005, 09:20 PM
> *what's up magic ... I haven't heard anything :dunno: ... I'm sure they'll be out here soon if they don't make it this weekend, though
> [snapback]3107452[/snapback]​*


I talked to Joe Ruiz and he said the ULA of Dallas wont be able to make it this weekend be cause of mothers day.  but they are planning to come down in june..  He invited the HLC and the rest of Houston Lowriders to go to Dallas memorial day weekend. The Majestix /ULA of Dallas are having a picnic...HLC will be there...


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

pikz from yesturday??.........


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

So who's all going to the park tomorrow?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 7 2005, 08:45 AM
> *pikz from yesturday??.........
> [snapback]3108479[/snapback]​*


 The Houston Lowrider Council chillin with Damein Chapa aka Miklo from "Blood In Blood Out" friday at Tinseltown cinemark theater off of I-10. 
Geo from Bonafide CC how got this event together would like to thank all of the HLC members from Bonafide,Empire,Houston Stylez,Phoenix Creationz,De La Raza,Living In Luxury and HT Team who help out Friday. He also wants to thank Mike and Ezy from Latin Kustoms


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 7 2005, 08:52 AM
> *So who's all going to the park tomorrow?
> [snapback]3108491[/snapback]​*


i' be there,


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

we will be there


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

we will be there also gotta support our HLC brothers


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does any one have a space at the Dallas show that they don't need any more. Got a homie that want to show but couldn't get in on time. Hit me up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 8 2005, 02:27 AM
> *Does any one have a space at the Dallas show that they don't need any more. Got a homie that want to show but couldn't get in on time. Hit me up.
> [snapback]3110681[/snapback]​*


YEA I HEARD THERE WAS NO MORE SPACE.. THAT SHIT SUCKS.. IM GLAD IM ALREADY IN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yea provok.. bikes up and runnin and i guess we can talk about that lil photo shoot after dallas


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Koo


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

WTF, its raining.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i kno.. dats shit sucks.. i wanted to go to the park


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Still going to the park. Just hope it stops.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 8 2005, 12:27 PM
> *WTF, its raining.
> [snapback]3111255[/snapback]​*


where you at, I see no rain out my window


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

NW. Bear Creek area.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so far no rain on the south yet


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Well on my side of town its raining like crazy. Can someone please post up when people start showing up at the park.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

man!!! it's raining than a mofo!!! well i'm still going undercover


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

hey goofy do you got a time machine or something cuz i could have sworn we where at tinsel town this past friday 05/ 06/ 05 not 01/25/04 like your pics say :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

aint today burger day? its fukking pooring down here


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Fixin to head out in a bit, hope them burgers ain't all soggy


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

dont think ima make it to park today


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I bet Dallas is glad they didn't come today. Houston weather. I bet its gonna be nice tomorrow.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

The weather sucked today. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 8 2005, 12:44 PM
> *hey goofy do you got a time machine or something cuz i could have sworn we where at tinsel town this past friday 05/ 06/ 05 not 01/25/04 like your pics say  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3111623[/snapback]​*


it's geo 's time machine :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey sic seen pics of the bike looks sweeeeeettttttttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 8 2005, 05:15 PM
> *Hey sic seen pics of the bike looks sweeeeeettttttttt
> [snapback]3112324[/snapback]​*


lol thankx. fuckin nick showed u huh.. ... youll see the real thing in dallas soon.. and ima ride it after the show to let everyone its ridable


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

[attachmentid=165546]once again, iam selling these black spoke rims,real nice,no curb checks,no chipped chrome,,450.00 firm or 400.00 without emblems,832 860 2298!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2005, 06:59 PM
> *lol thankx. fuckin nick showed u huh.. ... youll see the real thing in dallas soon.. and ima ride it after the show to let everyone its ridable
> [snapback]3112465[/snapback]​*


yeah he showed me bad ass man


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 8 2005, 07:04 PM
> *[attachmentid=165546]once again, iam selling these black spoke rims,real nice,no curb checks,no chipped chrome,,450.00 firm or 400.00 without emblems,832 860 2298!!!!
> [snapback]3112484[/snapback]​*


cant see pic


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

pic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are those emblems metal or plastic stickers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 8 2005, 06:17 PM
> *yeah he showed me bad ass man
> [snapback]3112493[/snapback]​*


lol i figured... h has most the pics


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2005, 06:19 PM
> *are those emblems metal or plastic stickers
> [snapback]3112502[/snapback]​*


plastic,and are hard to find according to the lowrider experts!!lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2005, 07:20 PM
> *lol i figured... h has most the pics
> [snapback]3112504[/snapback]​*


he showed us when we were at the park........so what was the total time to complete


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

who won the bike at the park today?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@May 8 2005, 07:27 PM
> *who won the bike at the park today?
> [snapback]3112525[/snapback]​*


POSTPONED


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 8 2005, 08:29 PM
> *POSTPONED
> [snapback]3112531[/snapback]​*


orale, til when?any more tickets available?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@May 8 2005, 07:33 PM
> *orale, til when?any more tickets available?
> [snapback]3112546[/snapback]​*


DUNNO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 8 2005, 06:22 PM
> *he showed us when we were at the park........so what was the total time to complete
> [snapback]3112508[/snapback]​*


started sumtime early january.. and i finished it yesterday around 7 pm


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 8 2005, 06:18 PM
> *pic
> [snapback]3112498[/snapback]​*


how much for your tennie shoes??? :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 8 2005, 08:04 PM
> *[attachmentid=165546]once again, iam selling these black spoke rims,real nice,no curb checks,no chipped chrome,,450.00 firm or 400.00 without emblems,832 860 2298!!!!
> [snapback]3112484[/snapback]​*


hope you still have them in two weeks cuzz that's when I get paid


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 8 2005, 07:29 PM
> *POSTPONED
> [snapback]3112531[/snapback]​*


til when?


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

I was impressed that you homies showed luv and support to my boy Damian Chapa, it's not every day we get a Hollywood actor to come out and kick it down in H-Town, we need to support our Raza in what ever events or projects they have, cuz it's the only way we will come up and grow as a culture. I was proud to sponcer him and be a part of what went on these few weeks. I am personelly involved with alot of projects in the past and near future, which include extras in music videos, commercials, and movie projects. I always call homies that are down to rep their rides in these projects, and themselves as extras, some times they want money but most of the time they do it to show luv for the movement. Damian was proud to see La Raza supporting his event, he is planning to do a part two of El Padrino in Texas, He wants us Low Lows to be in it. We need to support him, he is trying to get out of the Hollywood bull shit politics and and be independent.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I got pix of SIC713's bike anybody wanna C??????????????????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 9 2005, 10:28 AM
> *I got pix of SIC713's bike anybody wanna C??????????????????
> [snapback]3114970[/snapback]​*


is that the one with the blue jeans banana seat?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2005, 11:55 AM
> *is that the one with the blue jeans banana seat?
> [snapback]3115066[/snapback]​*


nah this is the new one he just finished


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 9 2005, 11:47 AM
> *nah this is the new one he just finished
> [snapback]3115308[/snapback]​*


oye magic give me a holla at my work number homie


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup H*town  who's going to the Dallas LRM show?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=176812


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2005, 09:55 AM
> *is that the one with the blue jeans banana seat?
> [snapback]3115066[/snapback]​*


naw thats got jeans?.. the new one he talking about is the "sic deville"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2005, 04:53 PM
> *naw thats got jeans?.. the new one he talking about is the "sic deville"
> [snapback]3116614[/snapback]​*


GO AHEAD MAN POST A PIC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ight here u go


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=166258]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2005, 05:03 PM
> *[attachmentid=166258]
> [snapback]3116652[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SMALL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2005, 04:04 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SMALL
> [snapback]3116655[/snapback]​*


thats the whole point.. nopw im gunna delete it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUP MIKE....U READY?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Los---> :twak: <--- Darkness aka Sic :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2005, 12:48 PM
> *sup H*town  who's going to the Dallas LRM show?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=176812
> [snapback]3115852[/snapback]​*


I'm going. Representing Latin Cartel from Baytown.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

looking to get in contact with Juan from Krazy Toys anyone know his #


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Say homies, someone on here said that the last time they came to Dtown they went to nice sports bar with tv's in restroom Do any of you on here now know what the name was?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@May 9 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Say homies,  someone on here said that the last time they came to Dtown they went to nice sports bar with tv's in restroom  Do any of you on here now know what the name was?
> [snapback]3117619[/snapback]​*


Sports City Cafe..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2005, 04:53 PM
> *naw thats got jeans?.. the new one he talking about is the "sic deville"
> [snapback]3116614[/snapback]​*


Hey buddie what that set? "SKI DEVIL" :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :dunno: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Heeeeelllllooooooooo, damn where everybody at


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 10 2005, 09:26 AM
> *Hey buddie what that set? "SKI DEVIL" :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3119515[/snapback]​*


shhhhhhhhh c'mon now.. shes old man. wat u expect


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 9 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Sports City Cafe..
> [snapback]3117785[/snapback]​*


and get there early cause it gets packed quick specially this winky vs trinidad fight weekend!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up tony....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 09:47 PM
> *wuz up tony....
> [snapback]3122282[/snapback]​*


not much homie just here chillin u know!!!!!waitin for the weekend...... :biggrin:  what ya up too!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 10 2005, 07:50 PM
> *not much homie just here chillin u know!!!!!waitin for the weekend...... :biggrin:   what ya up too!!!!
> [snapback]3122300[/snapback]​*


jus gettin the ride ready for Dtown....  You going to Boilers tomorrow??


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Tony! is Htown bringing any hoppers up here for the show?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 09:52 PM
> *jus gettin the ride ready for Dtown....  You going to Boilers tomorrow??
> [snapback]3122309[/snapback]​*


yeah homie i'll be up there fo sure! as soon as i get out of work i'll go straight over there....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@May 10 2005, 09:52 PM
> *Tony!    is Htown bringing any hoppers up here for the show?
> [snapback]3122315[/snapback]​*


yeah we have a few rides going out there for the hop, but my caddy wont be able to make it to the dallas show but i'll have a hopper ready for the houston show!!! :biggrin: ya have any hoppers on the dallas show?


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Im trying to spy is why I ask :cheesy: (j/j) There is going to be a couple of singles and maybe one double, but most of us have street rides that they make us compete against ridiculous radical rides that stand up so I wont be there, but I will be on Fox Good Day Dallas hopping Friday morning at 7:30


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup goofy... sup tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 10:18 PM
> *sup goofy... sup tony
> [snapback]3122392[/snapback]​*


just kickin it here at home gettin ready for another work day so i can stack some paper!!!i see u sellin some 13's!!!u have lay away plan!!! :biggrin: j/ju ready for dallas...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 10 2005, 08:24 PM
> *just kickin it here at home gettin ready for another work day so i can stack some paper!!!i see u sellin some 13's!!!u have lay away plan!!! :biggrin: j/ju ready for dallas...
> [snapback]3122414[/snapback]​*


yea ill be ready hopefully.. i just need 2 build me a display


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 08:18 PM
> *sup goofy... sup tony
> [snapback]3122392[/snapback]​*


You ready to reveal ...*The SIC DEVILLE!!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea im ready.. ill will be there in full effect...i revealed it in my topic but i erased da pic already


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

UNPREDICTABLES.....where are yall going to watch the Trinidad Fight???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> yea ill be ready hopefully.. i just need 2 build me a display
> [snapback]3122420[/snapback]​[/ sounds good homie, keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea .. im tryin man....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 09:27 PM
> *what the fuck???????? :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3122626[/snapback]​*


thats not J....someone acting like clown... :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

haterz alwayz trying to mess our topic up.... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 09:31 PM
> *thats not J....someone acting like clown... :uh:
> [snapback]3122635[/snapback]​*


yea i kno it not him....cant keep it clean for shit man.. its cuz hes white... lol


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

As ussual some people can't get over me. 
And for the chump trying be me if you are going to post someones name and phone number spell the name right and put an up to date phone number.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 10 2005, 09:41 PM
> *As ussual some people can't get over me.
> And for the chump trying be me if you are going to post someones name and phone number spell the name right and put an up to date phone number.
> [snapback]3122665[/snapback]​*


 :uh: why cant we all get along


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 10:42 PM
> *:uh: why cant we all get along
> [snapback]3122671[/snapback]​*


Because some peple are like obsessed fans. They don't understand that no matter how hard they try that they can never be like thier hero.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 10 2005, 09:47 PM
> *Because some peple are like obsessed fans. They don't understand that no matter how hard they try that they can never be like thier hero.
> [snapback]3122690[/snapback]​*


oh so true.....either it was a act of boredom or sumbodies just very childish...save it for off topic.. gotta keep dis topic clean like a fresh pair of draws


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

goin 2 bed.. talk 2 u lata jason


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 09:49 PM
> *oh so true.....either it was a act of boredom or sumbodies just very childish...save it for off topic.. gotta keep dis topic clean like a fresh pair of thongs!
> [snapback]3122698[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 09:51 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3122705[/snapback]​*


lol.. fuck it.. no draws at all dammit


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 10 2005, 09:54 PM
> *WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE
> [snapback]3122724[/snapback]​*


jus waitng for friday... :angry: Is the rest of HLC ready????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 10 2005, 10:04 PM
> *hey this aint cool I dont know how  they got the same name but I think I know who it is and if its in my club ill handled it and I know its not jason as far as I know me and jason dropped all the drama to me it not about what club your in  kus were all in one big club its called hlc will rise
> [snapback]3122766[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2005, 10:05 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3122774[/snapback]​*


ty mike


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

SUP GOOFY I WOULD POST UP MORE BUT MY HOME COMP IS NOT WORKING AND IT TAKES A WHILE TO DO IT FROM MY PHONE LOL


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

conrad whats up  cars almost ready :biggrin: for you to hook it up


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 10 2005, 10:04 PM
> *hey this aint cool I dont know how  they got the same name but I think I know who it is and if its in my club ill handled it and I know its not jason as far as I know me and jason dropped all the drama to me it not about what club your in  kus were all in one big club its called hlc will rise
> [snapback]3122766[/snapback]​*


  ..wuz up bird


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 10 2005, 10:11 PM
> *SUP GOOFY I WOULD POST UP MORE BUT MY HOME COMP IS NOT WORKING AND IT TAKES A WHILE TO DO IT FROM MY PHONE LOL
> [snapback]3122805[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 10 2005, 11:25 PM
> *conrad  whats up                  cars almost ready :biggrin: for you to hook it up
> [snapback]3122870[/snapback]​*


Just catching up on some work, let me know when your ready homie.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Que onda Ice Block, how was the concert eh. :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 10 2005, 10:56 PM
> *Que onda Ice Block, how was the concert eh. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3122962[/snapback]​*


it was firme man u shoulda gone but i know u had ta work lil rob was cool i also met angelina


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H0MER PIMPS0N_@May 10 2005, 10:57 PM
> *i was just joking dont get mad jason
> [snapback]3122969[/snapback]​*


hey thats enough 
thats not a joke
I said it will stop 
dont post from that name or go to off topic


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup mcham


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 10 2005, 10:54 PM
> *Just catching up on some work, let me know when your ready homie.
> [snapback]3122955[/snapback]​*


thats some tight sh*t :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 10:44 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3122920[/snapback]​*


whats goofy
just chillin


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ham....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 10 2005, 11:06 PM
> *sup mcham
> [snapback]3123009[/snapback]​*


wuz up ice block!?!?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 11:15 PM
> *ham....
> [snapback]3123049[/snapback]​*


chillin chillin, just reading the posts...u?


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 11 2005, 12:01 AM
> *it was firme man u shoulda gone but i know u had ta work lil rob was cool i also met angelina
> [snapback]3122988[/snapback]​*


 eh ese, thats firme, wish I could of made it, but like you said I was in chinga con el Trabajo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

a damn alot of ppl here SUP!?!? Goofy, Conrad, Ham


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 10 2005, 11:19 PM
> *a damn alot of ppl here SUP!?!? Goofy, Conrad, Ham
> [snapback]3123080[/snapback]​*


u went to party on the plaza???


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 11 2005, 12:12 AM
> *thats some tight sh*t :biggrin:
> [snapback]3123031[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro, "almost finished" :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 10 2005, 11:18 PM
> *eh ese, thats firme, wish I could of made it, but like you said I was in chinga con el Trabajo.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3123075[/snapback]​*


damn man i wanta bag my truck already man i almost cant wait but i still have that problem with the rims


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 11 2005, 12:19 AM
> *a damn alot of ppl here SUP!?!? Goofy, Conrad, Ham
> [snapback]3123080[/snapback]​*


I los watcho,  Vatos


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 10 2005, 11:21 PM
> *damn man i wanta bag my truck already man i almost cant wait but i still have that problem with the rims
> [snapback]3123093[/snapback]​*


put hydros instead.....10's in the front and 16's in the back..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 11 2005, 01:20 AM
> *Thanks bro, "almost finished" :biggrin:
> [snapback]3123087[/snapback]​*



Hey Conrad, Ill call you tomorrow, we need to get together soon.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 11:20 PM
> *u went to party on the plaza???
> [snapback]3123085[/snapback]​*


yes sir, it crunk NB Ridaz and angelina were cool lil rob was there but i dunno if he performed or not


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 10 2005, 11:21 PM
> *damn man i wanta bag my truck already man i almost cant wait but i still have that problem with the rims
> [snapback]3123093[/snapback]​*


lift it 4 pumps...10's in front 16's in back


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 11:22 PM
> *put hydros instead.....10's in the front and 16's in the back..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3123103[/snapback]​*


i wanted to do that but i have to re-enforce to much i think


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 11 2005, 12:21 AM
> *damn man i wanta bag my truck already man i almost cant wait but i still have that problem with the rims
> [snapback]3123093[/snapback]​*


I was just leaving eh but I cought your weela, If you still need that # for that dud that shortens the rear ends I'll give it to you maniana  alrato avlamos eh. :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 10 2005, 11:25 PM
> *I was just leaving eh but I cought your weela, If you still need that # for that dud that shortend the rear ends I'll give it to you maniana  alrato avlamos eh. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3123129[/snapback]​*


ok maniana


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2005, 12:22 AM
> *Hey Conrad, Ill call you tomorrow, we need to get together soon.
> 
> 
> [snapback]3123104[/snapback]​*


I'll be at the shop most of the day, just call me before you come out


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

is tomarow still on Goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 10 2005, 11:21 PM
> *damn man i wanta bag my truck already man i almost cant wait but i still have that problem with the rims
> [snapback]3123093[/snapback]​*


put some 13's with lowpros on the truck  ..no problem


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 11:29 PM
> *put some 13's with lowpros on the truck   ..no problem
> [snapback]3123162[/snapback]​*


este way...


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2005, 12:29 AM
> *put some 13's with lowpros on the truck   ..no problem
> [snapback]3123162[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 10 2005, 11:29 PM
> *is tomarow still on Goofy
> [snapback]3123158[/snapback]​*


*SSHHHHHHHHH!!! I THINK THERE WATCHING US!!!* :biggrin: Yea...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin: i should huh it would trip ppl out... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 10 2005, 11:30 PM
> *este way...
> [snapback]3123168[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 11:30 PM
> *SSHHHHHHHHH!!! I THINK THERE WATCHING US!!! :biggrin: Yea...
> [snapback]3123178[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 11:32 PM
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3123189[/snapback]​*


im wearing my aluminum foil hat does that help :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Conrad u finish listenin to my demo homes...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 10 2005, 11:22 PM
> *Hey Conrad, Ill call you tomorrow, we need to get together soon.
> 
> 
> [snapback]3123104[/snapback]​*


you need to put Conrads shop in your magizine


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 11 2005, 01:40 AM
> *you need to put Conrads shop in your magizine
> [snapback]3123230[/snapback]​*


working on it...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 10 2005, 11:33 PM
> *im wearing my aluminum foil hat does that help :biggrin:
> [snapback]3123199[/snapback]​*


dont forget green jeans and red ropers.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2005, 11:42 PM
> *dont forget green jeans and red ropers.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3123239[/snapback]​*


damn... forgot about that :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 10 2005, 11:42 PM
> *working on it...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3123238[/snapback]​*


how are you posting if your not signed on?????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ive got my satellite trained on all of you.... HAHAHAHAH





no really, Im on anonymous..


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 11 2005, 12:34 AM
> *Conrad u finish listenin to my demo homes...
> [snapback]3123208[/snapback]​*


this sh#@? is addicting eh, Half ways there I just keep pausing it were the hijna makes that sniffeling sound :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 11 2005, 12:40 AM
> *you need to put Conrads shop in your magizine
> [snapback]3123230[/snapback]​*


Thanks 4 looking out Bird :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 10 2005, 11:42 PM
> *working on it...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3123238[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 10 2005, 11:51 PM
> *Thanks 4 looking out Bird :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3123261[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: always
now bring your club and join the h.l.c.
jk










But realy come with us


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 10 2005, 11:48 PM
> *this sh#@? is addicting eh, Half ways there I just keep pausing it were the hijna makes that sniffeling sound :biggrin:
> [snapback]3123257[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
alright


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

funniest t-shirt ever...ok not ever but funny


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 11 2005, 12:55 AM
> *:biggrin: always
> now bring your club and join the h.l.c.
> jk
> ...


 :0  let us Know when the next meeting is going down, and if the rest of clubs approve of it, [email protected]#? you know we down for the Low Lows in this mutha :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 10 2005, 08:34 PM
> *UNPREDICTABLES.....where are yall going to watch the Trinidad Fight???
> [snapback]3122453[/snapback]​*


WE STILL HAVENT DECIDED WHAT SPOT TO HIT ILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS I HEAR SOMETHING !


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 11 2005, 12:09 AM
> *:0
> :0   let us Know when the next meeting is going down, and if the rest of clubs approve of it, [email protected]#? you know we down for the Low Lows in this mutha :biggrin:
> [snapback]3123279[/snapback]​*


lol well its tommorow 
call goofy for the info or pm him or anybody in the hlc


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

ill be there...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 11 2005, 12:24 AM
> *ill be there...
> [snapback]3123305[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 11 2005, 01:24 AM
> *ill be there...
> [snapback]3123305[/snapback]​*


where u gonna be?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 11 2005, 01:06 AM
> *funniest t-shirt ever...ok not ever but funny
> [snapback]3123275[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: are u a lesbian?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 11 2005, 12:22 AM
> *yes sir, it crunk NB Ridaz and angelina were cool lil rob was there but i dunno if he performed or not
> [snapback]3123106[/snapback]​*


uuurrrgghhhh .... i'm hungover cause of POP today ... lol :around:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2005, 01:29 AM
> *put some 13's with lowpros on the truck   ..no problem
> [snapback]3123162[/snapback]​*


este guey, if he does go with 13's the vato has to go with the wide whitewalls not no pinche lowpros


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2005, 11:06 AM
> *uuurrrgghhhh .... i'm hungover cause of POP today ... lol  :around:
> [snapback]3124241[/snapback]​*


you went ... I looked but didn't see you... is lisa back yet


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 11 2005, 12:10 AM
> *WE STILL HAVENT DECIDED WHAT SPOT TO HIT ILL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS I HEAR SOMETHING !
> [snapback]3123280[/snapback]​*


  thanx homie two more days till HLC arrives in Dtown.... :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP JUAN (KRAZY TOYS)


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*

*EMPIRE..FIRME..BONAFIDE..HOUSTON STYLEZ..HYPNOTIZED..HT TEAM.. PHOENIX CREATIONZ..LIVING IN LUXURY..TRUE EMINENCE..KRAZY TOYZ..DE LA RAZA*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 12 2005, 12:18 AM
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> 
> EMPIRE..FIRME..BONAFIDE..HOUSTON STYLEZ..HYPNOTIZED..HT TEAM.. PHOENIX CREATIONZ..LIVING IN LUXURY..TRUE EMINENCE..KRAZY TOYZ..DE LA RAZA
> [snapback]3127870[/snapback]​*


:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Missed out on this one but i'll be there next time


----------



## bonafide1979 (Jan 19, 2005)

HLC,
I AM SO PROUD OF ALL OF YOU. THE UNITY AND THE RESPECT THAT YOU HAVE FOR ONE ANOTHER IS OUTSTANDING. I WAS VERY IMPRESSED WITH LAST NIGHTS MEETING. EVERYONE THERE HAD GREAT IDEAS AND THREE THING IN COMMON:
SUPPORT, RESPECT, AND UNITY...... 



BONAFIDE'S FIRST LADY


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Why i gotta be tha one wayyyyy in tha back!!?? :tears:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just posted more videos on the Spokes and Juice site.

TX Super Car Show


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

cheap suit!!!!

-neptunez


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wazzup Firme


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 12 2005, 01:12 PM
> *Wazzup Firme
> [snapback]3130461[/snapback]​*


sup milkweed


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2005, 02:34 PM
> *sup milkweed
> [snapback]3130547[/snapback]​*


Me no be milkweed, me be Magic... and I'm just here chillin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 12 2005, 01:38 PM
> *Me no be milkweed, me be Magic... and I'm just here chillin
> [snapback]3130562[/snapback]​*


YEAH SAME HER MAN....I WANNA GO HOME.......


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2005, 02:40 PM
> *YEAH SAME HER MAN....I WANNA GO HOME.......
> [snapback]3130576[/snapback]​*


then do it homie, go home...fake yourself a fever and throwup


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 12 2005, 01:52 PM
> *then do it homie, go home...fake yourself a fever and throwup
> [snapback]3130673[/snapback]​*


MAN I CANT I ALREADY DIDNT COME IN TILL 2 AND IM LEAVING AT 8......


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafide1979_@May 12 2005, 07:54 AM
> *HLC,
> I AM SO PROUD OF ALL OF YOU. THE UNITY AND THE RESPECT THAT YOU HAVE FOR ONE ANOTHER IS OUTSTANDING. I WAS VERY IMPRESSED WITH LAST NIGHTS MEETING. EVERYONE THERE HAD GREAT IDEAS AND THREE THING IN COMMON:
> SUPPORT, RESPECT, AND UNITY......
> ...


damn girl you went you? :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HAMNIZZZZIIIIEEEEEEE


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 12 2005, 12:18 AM
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> 
> EMPIRE..FIRME..BONAFIDE..HOUSTON STYLEZ..HYPNOTIZED..HT TEAM.. PHOENIX CREATIONZ..LIVING IN LUXURY..TRUE EMINENCE..KRAZY TOYZ..DE LA RAZA
> [snapback]3127870[/snapback]​*


NICE POSE GUYS GIRLS COULD HAVE DONE BETTER :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make it to your meeting. I would have liked to attend and check out what's going on and see what ya'll had to say. For those who don't know, my wife had our 2nd child on Sunday (a little girl), so I've been stuck at home trying to help her out with the kids....I'll try to make the next one!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2005, 01:06 PM
> *HAMNIZZZZIIIIEEEEEEE
> [snapback]3130731[/snapback]​*


sup playa!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 12 2005, 02:08 PM
> *Sorry I couldn't make it to your meeting.  I would have liked to attend and check out what's going on and see what ya'll had to say.  For those who don't know, my wife had our 2nd child on Sunday (a little girl), so I've been stuck at home trying to help her out with the kids....I'll try to make the next one!
> [snapback]3130746[/snapback]​*


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@May 12 2005, 02:08 PM
> *sup playa!
> [snapback]3130751[/snapback]​*


CHILANDO HOMIE


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2005, 01:09 PM
> *CHILANDO HOMIE
> [snapback]3130756[/snapback]​*


koo koo...wuz up for the weekend???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@May 12 2005, 02:10 PM
> *koo koo...wuz up for the weekend???
> [snapback]3130764[/snapback]​*


DTOWN PLAYA U?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Oops, how could I write that and not stick a picture in there....our 2 babies taking a nap.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

thanks everyone...obviously, I won't be in Dallas either (anyone want to take my car??? just kidding). Anyways, I'll catch ya'll at a show or something coming up...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2005, 01:10 PM
> *DTOWN PLAYA U?
> [snapback]3130766[/snapback]​*


dtown too!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 12 2005, 02:11 PM
> *Oops, how could I write that and not stick a picture in there....our 2 babies taking a nap.
> [snapback]3130773[/snapback]​*


ALREADY A RED RAIDER HUH?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@May 12 2005, 02:12 PM
> *dtown too!!
> [snapback]3130784[/snapback]​*


NO BACHLEOR PARTY?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I gotta represent my alma-mater (I don't know if I spelled that right...now, that's a college education for ya'). Teresa wasn't happy with me sticking that cap on her head...not very girly-like.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 12 2005, 02:13 PM
> *I gotta represent my alma-mater (I don't know if I spelled that right...now, that's a college education for ya').  Teresa wasn't happy with me sticking that cap on her head...not very girly-like.
> [snapback]3130793[/snapback]​*


LOL SHE MADE U TAKE IT OFF SOON AFTER HUH?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2005, 01:12 PM
> *NO BACHLEOR PARTY?
> [snapback]3130790[/snapback]​*


yea sat...but im going to d-town that same night for the show!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@May 12 2005, 02:14 PM
> *yea sat...but im going to d-town that same night for the show!!!!!
> [snapback]3130806[/snapback]​*


COOL WELL ILL SEE U THERE


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2005, 01:15 PM
> *COOL WELL ILL SEE U THERE
> [snapback]3130813[/snapback]​*


thats coo thats coo...well im out! holla atcha boyyyyyyyy


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@May 12 2005, 02:16 PM
> *thats coo thats coo...well im out! holla atcha boyyyyyyyy
> [snapback]3130825[/snapback]​*


peace


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 12 2005, 03:08 PM
> *Sorry I couldn't make it to your meeting.  I would have liked to attend and check out what's going on and see what ya'll had to say.  For those who don't know, my wife had our 2nd child on Sunday (a little girl), so I've been stuck at home trying to help her out with the kids....I'll try to make the next one!
> [snapback]3130746[/snapback]​*


Congratulations homie


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

whats up houston anything goning on this weekend besides dallas show


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@May 10 2005, 08:18 PM
> *Im trying to spy is why I ask  :cheesy:  (j/j)  There is going to be a couple of singles and maybe one double,  but most of us have street rides that they make us compete against  ridiculous radical rides that stand up so I wont be there, but I will be on Fox Good Day Dallas hopping Friday morning at 7:30
> [snapback]3122391[/snapback]​*


i hear u homie, i do also feel that is unfair 4 us 2 compete against sponsored full of stickers hoppers that never been on the streets, but o well we got 2 live with it 4 right now , maybe in the future they' have street cars and shop cars in a different category :uh:  no offense 2 any shop tough


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guess_who_@May 12 2005, 03:58 PM
> *whats up houston anything goning on this weekend besides dallas show
> [snapback]3131759[/snapback]​*


i'm also looking 2 see who's going 2 be at the park this weekend, i had 2 cancel my trip 2 dallas because my CRAZY ASS COUSIN is gettin married :twak: :twak: :twak: I guess I stay here in Htown :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

that sux. I'll take plenty of pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 12 2005, 07:06 PM
> *that sux.  I'll take plenty of pics
> [snapback]3132516[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2005, 08:08 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3132525[/snapback]​*


bitch get off me.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 12 2005, 07:06 PM
> *that sux.  I'll take plenty of pics
> [snapback]3132516[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 12 2005, 07:08 PM
> *bitch get off me.
> [snapback]3132528[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2005, 08:13 PM
> *:thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3132551[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 12 2005, 07:19 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3132579[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man im all packed and ready to roll.........i been looking forward to the show season for a minute now....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im almost ready.. just came in from building a lil dosplay.. not done yet but 2 morrow im a have to be...its bootleg but at least ill get sum points for it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonafide1979_@May 12 2005, 05:54 AM
> *HLC,
> I AM SO PROUD OF ALL OF YOU. THE UNITY AND THE RESPECT THAT YOU HAVE FOR ONE ANOTHER IS OUTSTANDING. I WAS VERY IMPRESSED WITH LAST NIGHTS MEETING. EVERYONE THERE HAD GREAT IDEAS AND THREE THING IN COMMON:
> SUPPORT, RESPECT, AND UNITY......
> ...


glad to hear you were impressed!  
:thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HLC, ALREADY ROLLIN DEEP!!!!!  :thumbsup: 
HT TEAM IS HLC FOR SURE!!!!!LET IT BE KNOWN......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IM OUT HOMIES!!!LATER GOOFY..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2005, 09:03 PM
> *man im all packed and ready to roll.........i been looking forward to the show season for a minute now....
> [snapback]3132686[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: me, too ... except I've already been to about 3 or 4 car shows this year ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 13 2005, 09:29 AM
> *:thumbsup: me, too ... except I've already been to about 3 or 4 car shows this year ... lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3134372[/snapback]​*


SAME HERE BUT THE OUT OF TOWN SEASON IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 13 2005, 09:31 AM
> *SAME HERE BUT THE OUT OF TOWN SEASON IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT
> [snapback]3134381[/snapback]​*


all the shows I've been to this year have been out of town .. lol :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 13 2005, 10:27 AM
> *all the shows I've been to this year have been out of town .. lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3134573[/snapback]​*


did u find what u were looking for?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 13 2005, 10:51 AM
> *did u find what u were looking for?
> [snapback]3134699[/snapback]​*


no .. i'm still looking ..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 13 2005, 10:53 AM
> *no .. i'm still looking ..
> [snapback]3134712[/snapback]​*


they for urs? did u call those places i told u to call?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 13 2005, 10:56 AM
> *they for urs? did u call those places i told u to call?
> [snapback]3134729[/snapback]​*


not for mine ... yes, they didn't have any ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

thats cool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 13 2005, 08:29 AM
> *:thumbsup: me, too ... except I've already been to about 3 or 4 car shows this year ... lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3134372[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2005, 11:08 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3134793[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 13 2005, 10:09 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3134797[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

wat it d0 ht0wn


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> [snapback]3132540[/snapback]​[/quotE
> 
> SINCE I CANT GO TO DALLAS , I GUESS I WILL BE AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY.


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Does anybody know about that car show in Alvin :thumbsup: :thumbsup: they are going to have one @ the college in Alvin this weekend also


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guess_who_@May 13 2005, 01:58 PM
> *Does anybody know about that car show in Alvin  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: they are going to have one @ the college in Alvin this weekend also
> [snapback]3135254[/snapback]​*



Have any more info?


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Just know that its going to be @ the Alvin Community College on Sunday dont know what time its going to start but thy are going to have alittle bit of everything thats what i was told 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guess_who_@May 13 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Just know that its going to be @ the Alvin Community College on Sunday dont know what time its going to start but thy are going to have alittle bit of everything thats what i was told
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3135474[/snapback]​*


ohh yeah some one was passing out flyers a few weeks ago at the park trying to promote it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

i see u homie, what ur writting a love letter or what? u've been replying for a while!!!! :biggrin: i can't wait to hit the switch on my regal....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guess_who_@May 13 2005, 11:58 AM
> *Does anybody know about that car show in Alvin  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: they are going to have one @ the college in Alvin this weekend also
> [snapback]3135254[/snapback]​*


yeah, i just finish talking 2 homeboy who's doing it, it will be at the alvin college , they will have sound off contest, hoppin contest, and yes!! bikiny contest!!, hell yeah :biggrin: homeboy also told me that entries are 10 dollars, so at least we got something 4 the weekend, here  here is homeboys # 4 more info 281 3880875


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 13 2005, 07:03 PM
> *i see u homie, what ur writting a love letter or what? u've been replying for a while!!!! :biggrin: i can't wait to hit the switch on my regal....
> [snapback]3136668[/snapback]​*


that's because i been watching friday night fights, so i been replying between rounds :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > [snapback]3132540[/snapback]​[/quotE
> >
> > SINCE I CANT GO TO DALLAS , I GUESS I WILL BE AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY.
> > [snapback]3135224[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Ill be a the park on sunday too... we might unveil my members 63 chevy pick up...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 14 2005, 03:13 AM
> *Ill be a the park on sunday too... we might unveil my members 63 chevy pick up...
> [snapback]3137721[/snapback]​*


shhhh, some things should not be talked about


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Guess ill be at the park also repin my club and ofcourse the HLC


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

i will try to be there too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

didnt get to make it to the park who all went?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 15 2005, 06:32 PM
> *didnt get to make it to the park who all went?
> [snapback]3141840[/snapback]​*


i went,  and it was cool , seems like veto is learning how 2 hit the switch :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

i was there... it was crunk still...but i feelt like only half the park was lowriders


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Didnt go, thought nobody would be there today.

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what you think of Trinidad last night Boiler?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

still got them spoke for sale if anybody wants them!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> still got them spoke for sale if anybody wants them!!!!
> [snapback]3142381[/snapback]​[/quOTE
> 
> HOW MUCH? WILL THEY FIT AN 83 COUPE /


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

they should fit a caddy,,,,but rims are pending sale as of 5 minutes ago,i will let u know if deal dont go thru!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow just got back from Dallas......... man it was fun with all of h.l.c. out there we had so much fun......some pics coming soon


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=170213]

houston's lil crew at the Dallas show

frnt : Hny brn eyes, ex214,lord tx aka emperor goofy,disturbed,provok,firmelows
back: los64,homer pimpson,nocaddylikemine


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=170215]
[attachmentid=170214]
A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR NOW......IM OUT GOING TO SLEEP VERY TIRED


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 15 2005, 11:13 PM
> *[attachmentid=170213]
> 
> houston's lil crew at the Dallas show
> ...


nice pic of everyone there firme.....


wish I could of met you face to face but as you know I was with my BigPoppa Sat night

...... ....

then on sunday with the familia.......but it was nice talking to you....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

it was nice meeting everyone ... hope to see everyone on the streets, at the park, and makin it happen big down here in Houston ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2005, 08:10 AM
> *it was nice meeting everyone ... hope to see everyone on the streets, at the park, and makin it happen big down here in Houston ...
> [snapback]3143875[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2005, 10:41 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3144177[/snapback]​*


 hey there sweetheart ... it was great meeting you, too .... lol ... you do that so much better in person ... ^ .... :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2005, 09:43 AM
> *hey there sweetheart ... it was great meeting you, too .... lol ... you do that so much better in person ... ^ .... :ugh:
> [snapback]3144183[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Milagro, it wasn't a dream. hrny actually did make a show finally. :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the sic deville
[attachmentid=170611]
[attachmentid=170612]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

can you ride that?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just posted up pics from the LRM show. I want to thank Nick from Houston Styles for hooking up the females.

Spokes and Juice


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2005, 12:42 PM
> *the sic deville
> [attachmentid=170611]
> [attachmentid=170612]
> [snapback]3144460[/snapback]​*


damn bro, that bike looks insane......truly one of a kind.....got any more pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2005, 10:54 AM
> *can you ride that?
> [snapback]3144540[/snapback]​*


yup.. i was riding it at the show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@May 16 2005, 11:12 AM
> *damn bro, that bike looks insane......truly one of a kind.....got any more pics?
> [snapback]3144652[/snapback]​*


yea.. go 2 the bike and models section.. the topic is "the sic deville" plenty of pics there


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

does anybody have any info on the bonified c.c. bike raffle?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2005, 01:14 PM
> *yea.. go 2 the bike and models section.. the topic is "the sic deville" plenty of pics there
> [snapback]3144665[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like the Dallas Show was bad ass than :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@May 16 2005, 01:15 PM
> *does anybody have any info on the bonified c.c. bike raffle?
> [snapback]3144666[/snapback]​*


The bike raffle will be held this Sunday May 22nd


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 16 2005, 02:35 PM
> *The bike raffle will be held this Sunday May 22nd
> [snapback]3144975[/snapback]​*


orale, thanks bro...


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

so how was the show? did dallas show houston how its done or what?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@May 16 2005, 02:27 PM
> *so how was the show?  did dallas show houston how its done or what?
> [snapback]3145153[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP EX214GIRL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 16 2005, 02:33 PM
> *WZUP EX214GIRL
> [snapback]3145183[/snapback]​*


sup Zar! It was really cool meeting you guys yesterday  We all need to kick it again, soon ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@May 16 2005, 01:27 PM
> *so how was the show?  did dallas show houston how its done or what?
> [snapback]3145153[/snapback]​*


the show was good, the dallas ULA had a big turnout


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2005, 02:42 PM
> *the show was good, the dallas ULA had a big turnout
> [snapback]3145221[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 15 2005, 11:13 PM
> *[attachmentid=170213]
> 
> houston's lil crew at the Dallas show
> ...



I GOT A CHANCE TO LOOK AT THAT LAC YESTERDAY , ITS A REAL TIGHT RIDE FIRMELOWS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=178078

Alvin show.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Check out www.spokesandjuice.com gallery page for some cool shots from the Dallas LRM show.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2005, 07:26 PM
> *what you think of Trinidad last night Boiler?
> [snapback]3142085[/snapback]​*


didn't look like trinidad 2 me :uh: not 2 sure if that fight was fixed!! and then don king?hhhmmm or maybe winky just had a good ass plan, jab,jab,and nothing but friken job, boring nothing compared 2 castillo vs corrales fight!!  what u think?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 16 2005, 09:06 PM
> *didn't look like trinidad 2 me  :uh:  not 2 sure if that fight was fixed!! and then don king?hhhmmm or maybe winky just had a good ass plan, jab,jab,and nothing but friken job, boring nothing compared 2 castillo vs corrales fight!!   what u think?
> [snapback]3146444[/snapback]​*



Something didnt look right, But you know when a boxer has been successful his whole career, like Trinidad has been, with one style, one cannot expect him to be able to change mid-fight. I think he is stuck in that mode and now that other boxers (bernard H. and Winky) have been able to dicipher that style there should not be another fighter that cannot beat him. Sort of like the prince against Barrera... LOL

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup boiler?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Individuals after the show.

Video Clip


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up goofy and all the H.L.C.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 16 2005, 07:55 PM
> *whats up goofy and all the H.L.C.
> [snapback]3146692[/snapback]​*


  Wuz up ...jus here fuckin tired....HLC had a blast in Dtown..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey goofy.. how ya like my ass


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

anybody got any pics from dallas oh houston rides :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2005, 08:05 PM
> *hey goofy.. how ya like my ass
> [snapback]3146749[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2005, 09:05 PM
> *hey goofy.. how ya like my ass
> [snapback]3146749[/snapback]​*


You know you're wrong for that one. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2005, 09:05 PM
> *hey goofy.. how ya like my ass
> [snapback]3146749[/snapback]​*


whoa whoa whoa i think that need to go to the gay forums or sumthing.......lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 16 2005, 08:09 PM
> *You know you're wrong for that one.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3146773[/snapback]​*


lol.. but it was funny ass hell... i think everybody has gotton a glimpse without wanting too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2005, 08:09 PM
> *whoa whoa whoa i think that need to go to the gay forums or sumthing.......lol
> [snapback]3146777[/snapback]​*


lol... fuck dat... ill pass


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=171058]she got a glimpse
[attachmentid=171060]she didn't


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2005, 08:10 PM
> *lol.. but it was funny ass hell... i think everybody has gotton a glimpse without wanting too
> [snapback]3146786[/snapback]​*


I will have nightmares forever... :angry: all i saw was the darkest image that will haunt me in my dreams


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 16 2005, 08:19 PM
> *I will have nightmares forever... :angry:  all i saw was the darkest image that will haunt me in my dreams
> 
> [snapback]3146815[/snapback]​*


lol.... yes... mmuuuuaaa hhhhaaaa hhaaa


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ballerz, firmelows, Emperor Goofy, chevylo97, sic713, HOMER PIMPSON


Its been a long time since I saw this!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2005, 08:17 PM
> *[attachmentid=171058]she got a glimpse
> [attachmentid=171060]she didn't
> [snapback]3146797[/snapback]​*


lol the white chick wit the dumb rap.. she been sucking dick since 4.. lol what a slut


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2005, 08:22 PM
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ballerz, firmelows, Emperor Goofy, chevylo97, sic713, HOMER PIMPSON
> Its been a long time since I saw this!
> [snapback]3146840[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2005, 08:22 PM
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ballerz, firmelows, Emperor Goofy, chevylo97, sic713, HOMER PIMPSON
> Its been a long time since I saw this!
> [snapback]3146840[/snapback]​*



just checking out the pics from dallas.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks like i missed a lot by not going to the dallas show...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 16 2005, 09:03 PM
> *Looks like i missed a lot by not going to the dallas show...
> [snapback]3147029[/snapback]​*


wasnt the best show in the world, but it was good enough for me.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 16 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Just posted up pics from the LRM show. I want to thank Nick from Houston Styles for hooking up the females.
> 
> Spokes and Juice
> [snapback]3144632[/snapback]​*


Aww dawg it aint no thing you know I got ur back.It was cool until the little thing about tha ADAMS APPLE and then :thumbsdown:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 16 2005, 09:19 PM
> *I will have nightmares forever... :angry:  all i saw was the darkest image that will haunt me in my dreams
> 
> [snapback]3146815[/snapback]​*


U meen u didn't like the CHOCOLATE BUNNY? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HONK HONK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 17 2005, 08:38 AM
> *U meen u didn't like the CHOCOLATE BUNNY?  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  HONK HONK
> [snapback]3148823[/snapback]​*


lol.. aww shit.. fuckin nick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 17 2005, 08:27 AM
> *Aww dawg it aint no thing you know I got ur back.It was cool until the little thing about tha ADAMS APPLE and then :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3148796[/snapback]​*


lol man i dunno bout dat.. u might need 2 clean ur stipper pole now.. lol she was all over it...


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Liked the pic from the show wish i could have gone but ill be going to the one here :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2005, 11:40 AM
> *Milagro, it wasn't a dream.  hrny actually did make a show finally.  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3144446[/snapback]​*


fkin latin.. :twak: watcha mean finally? ive made the dallas lrm show the past three years straight. 

i had a blast in dallas. it was cool meeting all of ya'll on sunday.


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2005, 09:58 AM
> *lol man i dunno bout dat.. u might need 2 clean ur stipper pole now.. lol she was all over it...
> [snapback]3148884[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

-neptunez


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone have info on the show this Sunday? Called the number and it's disconnected.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 17 2005, 10:51 AM
> *fkin latin.. :twak: watcha mean finally? ive made the dallas lrm show the past three years straight.
> 
> i had a blast in dallas. it was cool meeting all of ya'll on sunday.
> [snapback]3149083[/snapback]​*


y houston?


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

i see you los!!! I'm glad you enjoy the "souvenir" that i got for you from dallas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

-neptunez


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 17 2005, 09:27 AM
> *Aww dawg it aint no thing you know I got ur back.It was cool until the little thing about tha ADAMS APPLE and then :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3148796[/snapback]​*


hey did u get his name lol


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 17 2005, 12:13 PM
> *Does anyone have info on the show this Sunday? Called the number and it's disconnected.
> [snapback]3149152[/snapback]​*





What show is going down on Sunday? Have more info on the show uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Theres a show thats gonna be thrown at the Baytown Flea Market this Sunday. Latin Cartel is going to be the judges. I'll post up more info even maybe even an app. for the entry. PM me or latincartel the other member here on LIL for more info.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

what time sunday?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2005, 11:14 AM
> *hey did u get his name lol
> [snapback]3149493[/snapback]​*


lol... yall are fucked up... but yall sure was lookin unde dat skirt tho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2005, 07:21 PM
> *sup boiler?
> [snapback]3146533[/snapback]​*


sup,sup, :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

sup Houston


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 17 2005, 06:40 PM
> *sup Houston
> [snapback]3151275[/snapback]​*


sup magic


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Got the info for the show:

Date: 5/22

Location: Baytown Flea Market located on Decker drive.

Registration: $15 for cars or bikes

Setup time: 8-12

Show time: 12-5

All proceeds for the show will go to supply meals for needy families throughout the holidays.

For more info call Jose at 832-816-3793


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sup fellas,rims still up for grabs!!!i take 350 without emblems!!!!832 860 2298


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2005, 07:43 PM
> *sup magic
> [snapback]3151286[/snapback]​*


sup Firme


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 17 2005, 08:27 PM
> *sup fellas,rims still up for grabs!!!i take 350 without emblems!!!!832 860 2298
> [snapback]3151467[/snapback]​*


is there anyway a payment plan can be worked out


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wuz up provok, u didnt get any pics of the dallas hop? or anyone else....post up pics of the hoppin comp. in dallas !!!!!!!cant belive ya forgot that!!! :biggrin: 
HOPPIN FO LIFE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 17 2005, 06:19 PM
> *Got the info for the show:
> 
> Date: 5/22
> ...


*HLC* will be there...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wazzup my lowriding family


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

hello my brothas from other mothas....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 17 2005, 09:17 PM
> *hello my brothas from other mothas....
> [snapback]3152257[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: wuz up Magic and DA BLOCK!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 17 2005, 09:21 PM
> *:biggrin:  wuz up Magic and DA BLOCK!
> [snapback]3152270[/snapback]​*


sup goofy, im just here chillin chillin...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 17 2005, 09:29 PM
> *sup goofy, im just here chillin chillin...
> [snapback]3152299[/snapback]​*


I need you to hollla at me tomorrow homie..


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block+May 17 2005, 09:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, sounds important ok ill be at work so call me when ever


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 17 2005, 08:51 PM
> *wuz up provok, u didnt get any pics of the dallas hop? or anyone else....post up pics of the hoppin comp. in dallas !!!!!!!cant belive ya forgot that!!! :biggrin:
> HOPPIN FO LIFE
> [snapback]3151878[/snapback]​*


I got video. will try to post it up soon.


----------



## Eighty Six_old (Feb 3, 2005)

Decker flea market? You talking about the White Elephant or something inside Baytown? Let me know and post it up on here--whats the address, cuz I dont know?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 17 2005, 10:49 PM
> *I got video. will try to post it up soon.
> [snapback]3152356[/snapback]​*


excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

congrats to all the h.l.c. members who placed in Dallas way to represent......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i got the hop, minus a couple cars that didnt do very much.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 18 2005, 08:46 AM
> *i got the hop, minus a couple cars that didnt do very much.
> [snapback]3153551[/snapback]​*


didnt get a chance to see it whats up with that video?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 18 2005, 08:47 AM
> *didnt get a chance to see it whats up with that video?
> [snapback]3153564[/snapback]​*


i have no idea how to post video. i got a mini-dvd camera, so its on dvd if that helps anyone who knows how.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 18 2005, 08:52 AM
> *i have no idea how to post video.  i got a mini-dvd camera, so its on dvd if that helps anyone who knows how.
> [snapback]3153589[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup low84


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 18 2005, 07:54 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3153595[/snapback]​*


big john dont know how thats a first i thought he was a computer genious


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 18 2005, 09:05 AM
> *big john dont know how thats a  first i thought he was a computer genious
> [snapback]3153649[/snapback]​*


dunno what u talking bout willis........comp genius im not.........comp savy yes....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@May 18 2005, 12:21 AM
> *Decker flea market?  You talking about the White Elephant or something inside Baytown?  Let me know and post it up on here--whats the address, cuz I dont know?
> [snapback]3152794[/snapback]​*


Its not exactly a white elephant. I dont know the exact # for the address, but its on Decker drive by 146 coming from Pasadena or spur 330 coming from I-10


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 17 2005, 08:19 PM
> *Got the info for the show:
> 
> Date: 5/22
> ...


You going to have a hopping contest also at the show??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup pink panther! How you been girl?! :wave:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2005, 03:04 PM
> *sup pink panther!  How you been girl?! :wave:
> [snapback]3154921[/snapback]​*


hey hanging in there


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup fellow ridaz!! Couldn't make Dallas. I'm sure yall had a blast. Any new rides bustin' out this year?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

any heavy hitters at the dallas show


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 18 2005, 04:09 PM
> *any heavy hitters at the dallas show
> [snapback]3155709[/snapback]​*



hey D, if you mean shorty's cars, then yea, they were there.

there was a super clean 64SS in the hop. chrome everything, it coulda been on the show floor.

and a really nice mild custom regal did an exhibition hop. i think he was from florida. he did some serious inches for a show car.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

He's from chicago... " The Hulk" regal, which is featured on tha main page of LayitLow. I spokes with the owner, hes a really cool guy. As for tha white S-10, i wire grounded itself out, so by tha time i got to tha 3rd hit, there goes tha sparks, but its ok, yall will definitly see it bumper this sunday at tha park!! 
.....john


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 18 2005, 08:01 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3156548[/snapback]​*


looks like he got his ass whiped


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 18 2005, 06:22 PM
> *He's from chicago... " The Hulk" regal, which is featured on tha main page of LayitLow. I spokes with the owner, hes a really cool guy. As for tha white S-10, i wire grounded itself out, so by tha time i got to tha 3rd hit, there goes tha sparks, but its ok, yall will definitly see it bumper this sunday at tha park!!
> .....john
> [snapback]3156248[/snapback]​*




florida, chicago wuts the difference :biggrin: j/p but that was a clean ass regal. and that white S-10, man that was depressing, i felt bad. bad luck can strike anywhere anytime.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

just got my july issue of lowrider, Mad props to all of you who were mentioned in there. Especially "sick life", holdin it down for houston!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 17 2005, 11:49 PM
> *I got video. will try to post it up soon.
> [snapback]3152356[/snapback]​*


thats what im talkin about homie!!!! :biggrin: cant wait to see that clip!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thank bro....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wuz up peeps, houston tejas ya ready for some more new hoppers!!!!!  be on the look out, my new hopper soon to hit them H TOWN calles.....  shake them hatters off!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 18 2005, 04:32 PM
> *hey D, if you mean shorty's cars, then yea, they were there.
> 
> there was a super clean 64SS in the hop.  chrome everything, it coulda been on the show floor.
> ...


 what about show cars


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 18 2005, 10:59 PM
> *wuz up peeps, houston tejas ya ready for some more new hoppers!!!!!  be on the look out, my new hopper soon to hit them H TOWN calles.....  shake them hatters off!!!!!!
> [snapback]3156983[/snapback]​*


all right homie, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 18 2005, 08:32 PM
> *just got my july issue of lowrider, Mad props to all of you who were mentioned in there. Especially "sick life", holdin it down for houston!!
> [snapback]3156651[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 19 2005, 07:06 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3157749[/snapback]​*


sup FIRME


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 18 2005, 08:07 AM
> *dunno what u talking bout willis........comp genius im not.........comp savy yes....lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3153657[/snapback]​*


lol oh ok thats for clearing that up for me


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i see u john


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so whats the deal people...............


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 19 2005, 11:33 AM
> *so whats the deal people...............
> [snapback]3158831[/snapback]​*


sup :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 11:47 AM
> *sup :wave:
> [snapback]3158909[/snapback]​*


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

SO WHAT'S GOING ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 19 2005, 01:14 PM
> *SO WHAT'S GOING ON THIS WEEKEND
> [snapback]3159365[/snapback]​*


yeah, is everyone going to that show in Baytown? Anyone gonna be at the park? :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 12:17 PM
> *yeah, is everyone going to that show in Baytown?  Anyone gonna be at the park? :dunno:
> [snapback]3159384[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 02:17 PM
> *yeah, is everyone going to that show in Baytown?  Anyone gonna be at the park? :dunno:
> [snapback]3159384[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: tell me where you'll be and i'll be there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

any cruising this friday nite.


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Thy say everybody is going to the car show so ill be heading out there myself and maybe pass by the park after the show maybe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2005, 03:29 PM
> *any cruising this friday nite.
> [snapback]3160035[/snapback]​*


Cruising on a Friday ? Where at?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 18 2005, 09:32 PM
> *just got my july issue of lowrider, Mad props to all of you who were mentioned in there. Especially "sick life", holdin it down for houston!!
> [snapback]3156651[/snapback]​*


THANX HOMIE, ITS JUST ONE OF MANY RIDES THAT REPRESENTS THE BIG H.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 19 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Cruising on a Friday ? Where at?
> [snapback]3160273[/snapback]​*


im just saying, i aint got much to do tomoro nite and wondering if anyone is riding out to taco cabana or somewhere. i read that they sometimes roll out to eat or something...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 18 2005, 08:32 PM
> *just got my july issue of lowrider, Mad props to all of you who were mentioned in there. Especially "sick life", holdin it down for houston!!
> [snapback]3156651[/snapback]​*


congrats to sick life as well, also everyone keep a lookout for the august issue where nes's 83 regal from houston stylez will be in. it will be a 3 page layout....representing houston til da day im gone......


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 19 2005, 05:10 PM
> *congrats to sick life as well, also everyone keep a lookout for the august issue where nes's 83 regal from houston stylez will be in. it will be a 3 page layout....representing houston til da day im gone......
> [snapback]3160473[/snapback]​*



no doubt about it bro....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

-neptunez


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HOUSTON TTT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

LRM pic  http://lowridermagazine.com/events/05dallas/


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup goof dog


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 19 2005, 07:21 PM
> *sup goof dog
> [snapback]3161127[/snapback]​*


You refer me as your... "MAJESTY"!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 19 2005, 08:34 PM
> *You refer me as your... "MAJESTY"!
> [snapback]3161170[/snapback]​*


whatever.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 19 2005, 08:34 PM
> *You refer me as your... "NASTY"!
> [snapback]3161170[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 07:37 PM
> *:uh: :ugh:
> [snapback]3161182[/snapback]​*


lol....you want me.. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 19 2005, 08:40 PM
> *lol....you want me.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3161192[/snapback]​*


yes, right now! :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 07:42 PM
> *yes, right now! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3161203[/snapback]​*


  ...anytime


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 19 2005, 08:43 PM
> * ...anytime
> [snapback]3161209[/snapback]​*


:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

LET'S GO FIRME!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 08:44 PM
> *LET'S GO FIRME!!!
> [snapback]3161221[/snapback]​*


oh so now u want me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 19 2005, 08:46 PM
> *oh so now u want me
> [snapback]3161235[/snapback]​*


LMAO!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 08:47 PM
> *LMAO!
> [snapback]3161240[/snapback]​*


get on my level.........


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

SO WHO GOING TO THE MAJESTIX PICNIC IN DALLAS?????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 19 2005, 08:49 PM
> *SO WHO GOING TO THE MAJESTIX PICNIC IN DALLAS?????
> [snapback]3161244[/snapback]​*


I might go.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 08:47 PM
> *LMAO!
> [snapback]3161240[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 19 2005, 08:51 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3161256[/snapback]​*


HUNNY BUNNY!! :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 08:53 PM
> *HUNNY BUNNY!!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3161265[/snapback]​*


VVVV CHECK IT OUT VVVV :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

... WAIT A MINUTE!! WTF!!! TEXASGOLD!! YOU COPIED THE WHOLE DAMN SHIT!! MOFUGGA!...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 08:55 PM
> *... WAIT A MINUTE!!  WTF!!!  TEXASGOLD!!  YOU COPIED THE WHOLE DAMN SHIT!!  MOFUGGA!...
> [snapback]3161273[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAD TO DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 19 2005, 08:56 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HAD TO DO IT :biggrin:
> [snapback]3161281[/snapback]​*


... NOW YOU OWE ME ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2005, 08:57 PM
> *... NOW YOU OWE ME ...
> [snapback]3161283[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup goofy


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

so whats the deal is anybody going to pasadena tomorrow on saturday night to the target parking lot in pasadena on fairmont or whats the deal for saturday night :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

CAR SHOW ON THE 29 AT AZTECA FAIRGROUNDS CALL MIKE FOR INFO AT 832 651 7607


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

That show is a richy carmona show so go waste your money if you like throwing money down the toilet.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 19 2005, 04:12 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE
> [snapback]3160484[/snapback]​*



congrats on the lrm layout :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WELL I REALLY DON'T CARE WHO'S SHOW IT IS JUST LETTING PEOPLE KNO WAZ GOING DOWN..... WHEN I WAS SHOWING I SHOWED 3 YEARS AT EVERY CAR SHOW I NU ABOUT IN HOUSTON AND OUT OF TOWN SOME GOOD AND SOME BAD AND I MIGHT BE DOING ONCE AGAIN


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 19 2005, 07:34 PM
> *You refer me as your... "MAJESTY"!
> [snapback]3161170[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 20 2005, 07:49 AM
> *WELL I REALLY DON'T CARE WHO'S SHOW IT IS JUST LETTING PEOPLE KNO WAZ GOING DOWN..... WHEN I WAS SHOWING I SHOWED 3 YEARS AT EVERY CAR SHOW I NU ABOUT IN HOUSTON AND OUT OF TOWN SOME GOOD AND SOME BAD AND I MIGHT BE DOING ONCE AGAIN
> [snapback]3162513[/snapback]​*



Richey has made a bad name for himself. that's all... so some ppl get a bad taste in thier month when you mention his name..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2005, 07:54 AM
> *Richey has made a bad name for himself. that's all... so some ppl get a bad taste in thier month when you mention his name..
> [snapback]3162537[/snapback]​*


 opps type-o "mouth"


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WELL I KNO THAT ITS JUST IT SEEMS EVERY 1 HAS SOMETHING 2 SAY..... IF IT IS NOT A GOOD THING DON'T POST IT..... LIKE U SAID HIS REP. WILL FOLLOW HIM SO EVERY 1 KNOWS WAZ UP


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 20 2005, 08:35 AM
> *WELL I KNO THAT ITS JUST IT SEEMS EVERY 1 HAS SOMETHING 2 SAY..... IF IT IS NOT A GOOD THING DON'T POST IT..... LIKE U SAID HIS REP. WILL FOLLOW HIM SO EVERY 1 KNOWS WAZ UP
> [snapback]3162741[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 18 2005, 09:10 PM
> *florida, chicago wuts the difference :biggrin:  j/p  but that was a clean ass regal.  and that white S-10, man that was depressing, i felt bad.  bad luck can strike anywhere anytime.
> [snapback]3156589[/snapback]​*


Thats my baby , a big thanks to all my RO HOMIES who took it out there .


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 20 2005, 08:49 AM
> *WELL I REALLY DON'T CARE WHO'S SHOW IT IS JUST LETTING PEOPLE KNO WAZ GOING DOWN..... WHEN I WAS SHOWING I SHOWED 3 YEARS AT EVERY CAR SHOW I NU ABOUT IN HOUSTON AND OUT OF TOWN SOME GOOD AND SOME BAD AND I MIGHT BE DOING ONCE AGAIN
> [snapback]3162513[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 20 2005, 09:45 AM
> *  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3163118[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone want to go to Riviera on Saturday? Gotta go find some models for the mag.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 20 2005, 10:31 AM
> *Does anyone want to go to Riviera on Saturday? Gotta go find some models for the mag.
> [snapback]3163288[/snapback]​*


might find a woman with road maps on her ass and cigarette burns at riviera!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

My boy's ex use to work up there. She is fine azz hell.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Provok I will ride up to the riviera


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 20 2005, 10:31 AM
> *Does anyone want to go to Riviera on Saturday? Gotta go find some models for the mag.
> [snapback]3163288[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2005, 10:40 AM
> *might find a woman with road maps on her ass and cigarette burns at riviera!!!
> [snapback]3163321[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

MOST OF THE GIRLS THAT WORK AT STRIP CLUBS ARE ABOUT MAKING MONEY


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 20 2005, 11:09 AM
> *MOST OF THE GIRLS THAT WORK AT STRIP CLUBS ARE ABOUT MAKING MONEY
> [snapback]3163468[/snapback]​*


TRUE tha is why I don't go... I have better things to spend my hard earned money on


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2005, 11:40 AM
> *might find a woman with road maps on her ass and cigarette burns at riviera!!!
> [snapback]3163321[/snapback]​*


sounds like that's right up your alley! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 20 2005, 11:38 AM
> *sounds like that's right up your alley!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3163622[/snapback]​*


if it was, you would never find out about it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2005, 01:09 PM
> *if it was, you would never find out about it
> [snapback]3163742[/snapback]​*


you lost me at hello ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 20 2005, 12:13 PM
> *you lost me at hello ...
> [snapback]3163751[/snapback]​*


you been lost :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2005, 01:16 PM
> *you been lost  :uh:
> [snapback]3163761[/snapback]​*


you need to get lost ... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 20 2005, 12:17 PM
> *you need to get lost ...  :uh:
> [snapback]3163766[/snapback]​*


 :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2005, 01:20 PM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]3163787[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 20 2005, 11:09 AM
> *MOST OF THE GIRLS THAT WORK AT STRIP CLUBS ARE ABOUT MAKING MONEY
> [snapback]3163468[/snapback]​*


not all of them!!believe me!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 20 2005, 04:24 PM
> *not all of them!!believe me!!!
> [snapback]3164555[/snapback]​*


they about------> :worship:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 20 2005, 12:31 PM
> *Does anyone want to go to Riviera on Saturday? Gotta go find some models for the mag.
> [snapback]3163288[/snapback]​*


try to get some nice looken chicks, stay away from the thug ones, they might try to rob you.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 20 2005, 04:24 PM
> *not all of them!!believe me!!!
> [snapback]3164555[/snapback]​*


WELL I KNO THAT NOT ALL BUT MOST OF THEM ARE...... GET JOEY AND LETS GO FIND SOME THAT ARE NOT LOL


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 20 2005, 04:34 PM
> *WELL I KNO THAT NOT ALL BUT MOST OF THEM ARE...... GET JOEY AND LETS GO FIND SOME THAT ARE NOT LOL
> [snapback]3164812[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC members *,Lowrider clubs, and solo riders lets all try to support the car show in Baytown Sunday....  

Oh about Richey's show..people choose what shows to attend.. negative talk about him isnt going to change the show....  HLC members will be in Dallas that weekend for the Majestix picnic.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

lil somin i did real fast


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Might make a good logo or patch??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 20 2005, 08:50 PM
> *lil somin i did real fast
> [snapback]3165671[/snapback]​*


Save that on a paper!!!!! Looks good John!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what car is that?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I wish we would have known about the Baytown show...we had already booked a place to go play paintball for David's birthday. We will be there in spirit...sorry guys. We will start making it to more shows here soon....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 20 2005, 11:19 PM
> *I wish we would have known about the Baytown show...we had already booked a place to go play paintball for David's birthday.  We will be there in spirit...sorry guys.  We will start making it to more shows here soon....
> [snapback]3166077[/snapback]​*


last minute thing....we found out last sunday and decided on tuesday were all showing...holla some time you know the #


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hamnizzie!!!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 20 2005, 11:22 PM
> *Hamnizzie!!!
> [snapback]3166086[/snapback]​*


sup foo...whatcha doing?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@May 20 2005, 11:24 PM
> *sup foo...whatcha doing?
> [snapback]3166090[/snapback]​*


jus on here peeping the scene...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 21 2005, 01:25 AM
> *jus on here peeping the scene...
> [snapback]3166095[/snapback]​*


me too, me too...I'm peepin


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 20 2005, 11:19 PM
> *I wish we would have known about the Baytown show...we had already booked a place to go play paintball for David's birthday.  We will be there in spirit...sorry guys.  We will start making it to more shows here soon....
> [snapback]3166077[/snapback]​*


No problem man. We appreciate it though. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I was looking at the video footage of the Dallas hop and I want to congratulate Shorty. Homie did real good out there. BTW I will be post vidz on the site real soon.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2005, 12:16 AM
> *what car is that?
> [snapback]3165924[/snapback]​*


YEAH what car is that?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

hmmmm


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 21 2005, 09:51 AM
> *hmmmm
> [snapback]3166902[/snapback]​*


keep it real and use a houston car!!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 21 2005, 10:33 AM
> *keep it real and use a houston car!!!!!
> [snapback]3166989[/snapback]​*


i second that


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wuzz up yall I had about 20 pages of catching up to do.Wuzzup to everyone in th e H.L.C. It was fun makin it out to Dallas except for the rain as we were arriving, and those people that cant drive in the rain.There was like a 5 or 6 car accident on the freeway. I was left behind, but half the fun of being in Dallas was Being LOST in Dallas and just driving up and down Downtown.It was my first time out to Dallas, it was pretty cool. Much props to the Hulk for hoppin,Thats a tight ass ride homie. Much props to Shorty for hoppin and breaking, what was that 3 records.Shorty reppin Houston to the fullest.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

i'll use a Houston car when one of us can achieve that height


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 21 2005, 12:33 PM
> *keep it real and use a houston car!!!!!
> [snapback]3166989[/snapback]​*


So many cars H-Town has use a H-Town car to keep it real to let people know that we are representing Houston :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll use my car since im hittin 70+


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

naW i'll use Los's, datz koo los??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

should get permission frm the owner of the car before its used. just my opinion though..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 21 2005, 11:29 AM
> *i'll use a Houston car when one of us can achieve that height
> [snapback]3167098[/snapback]​*


I'M WORKING ON IT... :0 :0


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

So whats going on tonite anybody going to ride tonite or wait for the show tomorrow :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@May 21 2005, 09:24 AM
> *YEAH what car is that?
> [snapback]3166864[/snapback]​*


UR INCREDIBLE HULK HOPPER, NICE REGAL BRO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i' chill till tomorrow, don't want 2 burn it yut. :0


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 21 2005, 12:26 PM
> *Wuzz up yall I had about 20 pages of catching up to do.Wuzzup to everyone in th e H.L.C. It was fun makin it out to Dallas except for the rain as we were arriving, and those people that cant drive in the rain.There was like a 5 or 6 car accident on the freeway. I was left behind, but half the fun of being in Dallas was Being LOST in Dallas and just driving up and down Downtown.It was my first time out to Dallas, it was pretty cool. Much props to the Hulk for hoppin,Thats a tight ass ride homie. Much props to Shorty for hoppin and breaking, what was that 3 records.Shorty reppin Houston to the fullest.
> [snapback]3167088[/snapback]​*


itz was all gravy..we made the best out of it. and came home peacefully..


-neptunez


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@May 21 2005, 02:02 PM
> *itz was all gravy..we made the best out of it. and came  home peacefully..
> -neptunez
> [snapback]3167450[/snapback]​*


ninja disapeer......... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2005, 06:15 PM
> *ninja disapeer......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3167758[/snapback]​*


*no, no, no it's* (_in Japanese accent_) *Ninja Vanish* (_throws smoke bomb on floor and runs away_)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

thanks for the luv guys , No prob on the pic thought that was my rear end , lol ,


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 21 2005, 06:00 PM
> *no, no, no it's (in Japanese accent) Ninja Vanish (throws smoke bomb on floor and runs away)
> [snapback]3167896[/snapback]​*



lol...already tell em how i say it..


-neptunez


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 21 2005, 10:33 AM
> *keep it real and use a houston car!!!!!
> [snapback]3166989[/snapback]​*


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 21 2005, 12:41 PM
> *naW i'll use Los's, datz koo los??
> [snapback]3167115[/snapback]​*


Who, me, or the other Los. I dont mind. You got any pics?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@May 21 2005, 03:02 PM
> *itz was all gravy..we made the best out of it. and came  home peacefully..
> -neptunez
> [snapback]3167450[/snapback]​*


 Yeah I aint complaining.I actually got to talk to some people that I had only seen before at the Park. H.L.C. = Hanging out with other lowriders, Supporting one another, with Respect, Uniting for the cause.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Sup Los64 thanks for the help at the shop today.


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 22 2005, 01:11 AM
> *Yeah I aint complaining.I actually got to talk to some people that I had only seen before at the Park. H.L.C. = Hanging out  with other lowriders, Supporting one another, with Respect, Uniting for the cause.
> [snapback]3168723[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

-neptunez


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)

For those that missed it here are a few pics from the Baytown car show today. The HLC showed up in force.


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Send me some pikz of tha 64 los


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2005, 01:47 PM
> *should get permission frm the owner of the car before its used. just my opinion though..
> [snapback]3167297[/snapback]​*


eyrghfylafdshkashjdoiasjrohsafisajrgjkagjgjvzxcklnv!!!!


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

ey what time u got there Beto??!! I musta left b4 you came!


----------



## HOMERPIMPSON (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 22 2005, 05:22 PM
> *eyrghfylafdshkashjdoiasjrohsafisajrgjkagjgjvzxcklnv!!!!
> [snapback]3170183[/snapback]​*


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2005, 06:31 PM
> *
> [snapback]3170206[/snapback]​*


i know huh??


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice pikz Jason!! :thumbsup:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@May 21 2005, 06:05 PM
> *thanks for the luv guys , No prob on the pic thought that was my rear end , lol ,
> [snapback]3167912[/snapback]​*


man hulk, i look up to your regal like if it wuz my idol... im in love with that car, it wuz just a plesure to finally see it in person!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody go to tha park???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 22 2005, 06:22 PM
> *eyrghfylafdshkashjdoiasjrohsafisajrgjkagjgjvzxcklnv!!!!
> [snapback]3170183[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@May 22 2005, 01:51 AM
> *Sup Los64 thanks for the help at the shop today.
> [snapback]3168771[/snapback]​*


Its ok man its the least I could do. Sorry I didnt make it today I'm sure I explained to you my circumstances.Tommorrow doesnt look good either, I have to conserve unless I can get a small job in there.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 22 2005, 06:21 PM
> *Send me some pikz of tha 64 los
> [snapback]3170181[/snapback]​*


Do you want some hoppin or just cruising laying low?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry for not makin it to the show or the park.I'm in a bit of a tight situation here.As soon as the problem is rectified,yall best believe I'll be hittin them streets. BTW Goofy give me a call when you have a chance.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

How was the show sic ?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Everyone just jumped in here at 12:00 huh?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

The chocolate bunny was being shown off at the show? thats a good picture though. LOL :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=174387]
[attachmentid=174385]
[attachmentid=174384]
[attachmentid=174383]
[attachmentid=174381]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=174392]
[attachmentid=174390]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=174399]
[attachmentid=174398]


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 21 2005, 12:29 PM
> *i'll use a Houston car when one of us can achieve that height
> [snapback]3167098[/snapback]​*


 STILL WORKING ON IT eh, IT HITS IN THE 70'S, THIS PIC SHOWS IT COMING DOWN "single pump"  WILL HIT LAS CAYES DE HOUSTONE, IN EL FUTURO. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 22 2005, 08:18 PM
> *anybody go to tha park???
> [snapback]3170640[/snapback]​*


i was gonna roll out but problems with the 64 kept me at the house!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

park was not what it used to be


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2005, 08:54 AM
> *park was not what it used to be
> [snapback]3172056[/snapback]​*


maybe cause everyone went to the Baytown show first?? or maybe cause it was like 150 degrees outside!! lol ... btw ... it was nice meeting you and all the other LIL peeps yesterday ... see ya'll in Dallas this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2005, 07:54 AM
> *park was not what it used to be
> [snapback]3172056[/snapback]​*



I'm sure the folks that showed at Baytown were tired from all the heat...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY EX214 
HELL YEAH IT WAS FREAKING HOT CAN YOU IMAGINE "SUMMER"? :burn: :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 23 2005, 09:47 AM
> *HEY EX214
> HELL YEAH IT WAS FREAKING HOT CAN YOU IMAGINE "SUMMER"? :burn:  :burn:
> [snapback]3172173[/snapback]​*


what's up girl! It was nice to finally meet you! We're gonna have to get our drink on together this weekend in Dallas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

FYI for those of you that don't know.. Aztec Image decided to call it quits...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so who won that bike raffle?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 23 2005, 08:52 AM
> *what's up girl!  It was nice to finally meet you!  We're gonna have to get our drink on together this weekend in Dallas!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3172192[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Mike Aka DIsturbed won the damn bike, :angry: lucky bastard wins every drawing he enters.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 23 2005, 10:53 AM
> *FYI  for those of you that don't know.. Aztec Image decided to call it quits...
> [snapback]3172398[/snapback]​*


 :0 When did this happen?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 23 2005, 11:18 AM
> *Mike Aka DIsturbed won the damn bike,  :angry:  lucky bastard wins every drawing he enters.
> [snapback]3172468[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 23 2005, 10:53 AM
> *FYI  for those of you that don't know.. Aztec Image decided to call it quits...
> [snapback]3172398[/snapback]​*


hhhhmmmmm


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2005, 10:57 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3172414[/snapback]​*


:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 22 2005, 11:58 PM
> * STILL WORKING ON IT eh, IT HITS IN THE 70'S, THIS PIC SHOWS IT COMING DOWN "single pump"   WILL HIT LAS CAYES DE HOUSTONE, IN EL FUTURO. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3171090[/snapback]​*


looks good


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 23 2005, 10:52 AM
> *what's up girl!  It was nice to finally meet you!  We're gonna have to get our drink on together this weekend in Dallas!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3172192[/snapback]​*


umm yeah that'll be good but dont forget tha hangova :uh: 
its gonna be hot we are gonna be dehydrating and shit :burn: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got some models for hire if you need that pimpin' ride with the pimpin' tide. :cheesy: 

(available for 3-wheel action also)










you look sexy ex214  :biggrin:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

got damn they got some MEAT on them bonez wheres da bread to go wit this jelly


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 23 2005, 11:52 AM
> *umm yeah that'll be good but dont forget tha hangova  :uh:
> its gonna be hot we are gonna be dehydrating and shit  :burn:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3172619[/snapback]​*


Luckily ~ Monday is a holiday! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i feel sorry for those ankles!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@May 23 2005, 12:15 PM
> *got damn they got some MEAT on them bonez wheres da bread to go wit this jelly
> [snapback]3172742[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2005, 01:13 PM
> *Got some models for hire if you need that pimpin' ride with the pimpin' tide.  :cheesy:
> 
> (available for 3-wheel action also)
> ...


wonder if she can drop it like its hot :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2005, 12:18 PM
> *i feel sorry for those ankles!
> [snapback]3172755[/snapback]​*


I feel sorry for your pito ... :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

if he can find the hole under all dem jelly rollz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@May 23 2005, 12:19 PM
> *if he can find the hole under all dem jelly rollz
> [snapback]3172763[/snapback]​*


he can do like they say .... throw some baby powder ... and well ... you know the rest ... :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 23 2005, 11:19 AM
> *I feel sorry for your pito ...  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3172762[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

i never heard that one? well atleast 1 hole will do hope she doesnt swallow u whole through the BLACK HOLE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2005, 12:22 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3172781[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 23 2005, 12:22 AM
> *[attachmentid=174387]
> [attachmentid=174385]
> [attachmentid=174384]
> ...


where were these pics taken? i've seen that nova on tv....that's the baddest looking nova i've ever seen


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@May 23 2005, 12:25 PM
> *where were these pics taken? i've seen that nova on tv....that's the baddest looking nova i've ever seen
> [snapback]3172799[/snapback]​*


they were taken at the car show in Baytown yesterday, I think ... I took some pics, too ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 23 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Mike Aka DIsturbed won the damn bike,  :angry:  lucky bastard wins every drawing he enters.
> [snapback]3172468[/snapback]​*


(speaks in evil voice) Well then, we should arrange it so he no longer participates in raffles (rubs hands menancingly and gives evil laugh) Muahahahaha


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 23 2005, 01:38 PM
> *they were taken at the car show in Baytown yesterday, I think ... I took some pics, too ...
> [snapback]3172855[/snapback]​*


How dare you get there after I had already left


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 23 2005, 01:16 PM
> *How dare you get there after I had already left
> [snapback]3173022[/snapback]​*


LOL ... i just saw you in the background of one of these pics ... I was like, aww! I missed Majic!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 23 2005, 01:38 PM
> *they were taken at the car show in Baytown yesterday, I think ... I took some pics, too ...
> [snapback]3172855[/snapback]​*


nice pics....i like that red 64 ss


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THE BAYTOWN SHOW WAS NICE BUT TOO HOT FOR ME. I HAD A LITTLE PROBLEM COMING HOME, MY CADDY BUSTED THE BELT, SO I HAD TO GET TOWED HOME. IT WAS NICE TO SEE THE HLC PEEPS OUT THERE.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 23 2005, 02:19 PM
> *LOL ... i just saw you in the background of one of these pics ... I was like, aww!  I missed Majic!
> [snapback]3173032[/snapback]​*


:tears: Why did I have to go to work (falls on knees with hands pointing up) WHHHYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 23 2005, 02:25 PM
> *THE BAYTOWN SHOW WAS NICE BUT TOO HOT FOR ME. I HAD A LITTLE PROBLEM COMING HOME, MY CADDY BUSTED THE BELT, SO I HAD TO GET TOWED HOME. IT WAS NICE TO SEE THE HLC PEEPS OUT THERE.
> [snapback]3173058[/snapback]​*


yeah it was hot, ohh well at least i'll be ready for hell...sorry to hear about what happened to your ride, tha Blocc filled me in...I told Horacio not to glue tha belt back after he "accidently cut it"


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 23 2005, 10:19 AM
> *:0  When did this happen?
> [snapback]3172476[/snapback]​*


It's been coming for a while... We drop TO 6 member & we were not working on ours cars like we would have liked to should..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 23 2005, 11:35 AM
> *hhhhmmmmm
> [snapback]3172528[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 23 2005, 01:25 PM
> *:tears: Why did I have to go to work (falls on knees with hands pointing up) WHHHYYYYYYYY!!!!!
> [snapback]3173059[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: crazy ass.


nice pics.


----------



## FIRMELOWS-57- (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2005, 12:13 PM
> *Got some models for hire if you need that pimpin' ride with the pimpin' tide.  :cheesy:
> 
> (available for 3-wheel action also)
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin latin... :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2005, 02:24 PM
> *fkin latin... :twak: :roflmao:
> [snapback]3173384[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that clean ass regal from houston styles ever gonna sit proper on some 13s. :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2005, 02:30 PM
> *is that clean ass regal from houston styles ever gonna sit proper on some 13s.  :dunno:
> [snapback]3173425[/snapback]​*


I asked the same question yesterday .... lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i mean dont get me wrong its clean as hell...and the interior is fresh, but its begging for some center gold 13s...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRMELOWS-57-_@May 23 2005, 01:24 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3173381[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2005, 03:24 PM
> *fkin latin... :twak: :roflmao:
> [snapback]3173384[/snapback]​*


is that his photoshop?


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2005, 01:30 PM
> *is that clean ass regal from houston styles ever gonna sit proper on some 13s.  :dunno:
> [snapback]3173425[/snapback]​*


we have told him before but thats his style. It would look tight on those ctr gold knock offs. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@May 23 2005, 03:07 PM
> *is that his photoshop?
> [snapback]3173590[/snapback]​*


i dont know whos pshop it is. its a good one though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2005, 03:29 PM
> *i dont know whos pshop it is. its a good one though.
> [snapback]3173727[/snapback]​*


i thought you didn't wear panties :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2005, 01:51 AM
> *i was gonna roll out but problems with the 64 kept me at the house!
> [snapback]3171362[/snapback]​*


what happened to the 64?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 23 2005, 11:18 AM
> *Mike Aka DIsturbed won the damn bike,  :angry:  lucky bastard wins every drawing he enters.
> [snapback]3172468[/snapback]​*


hey dont hate me cause i win.....everyone has the same chance. so i guess i need to be getting ready for that 32in flat screen that desert dreams is raffling off, and the set of colored 13x7 knock-offs....hehehehe. i already bought 4 tix.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 23 2005, 01:25 PM
> *THE BAYTOWN SHOW WAS NICE BUT TOO HOT FOR ME. I HAD A LITTLE PROBLEM COMING HOME, MY CADDY BUSTED THE BELT, SO I HAD TO GET TOWED HOME. IT WAS NICE TO SEE THE HLC PEEPS OUT THERE.
> [snapback]3173058[/snapback]​*


hell yea we were hot as hell on the side of the freeway. poor ice blocc went from a block to a poddle. but its all gravy we were still having a good time out there.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

for anyone that doesnt know, Desert Dreams is having their 2nd annual picnic on sunday July 31,2005 at Bear Creek Park. they are raffling off a 32in flat screen t.v. and a set of 13x7 colored spokes knock-offs. they also have cash prizes for TUG of WAR and Jalapeno eating contest. last year it rained but alot of us still went out there and made the best of it. so everyone come out and support our lowrider brothers to a great day. Trophies are being given out for 
BEST: Car, Truck, SUV, Bike, & Hop, if anyone has questions call Slick @ 832.721.2905


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

Houston Stylez will be having a CAR WASH on Sunday JUNE 5TH at BURGER KING on Edgebrook off of 45 south. the car wash will begin around 10:30am til ?????


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

we want to thank everyone that came out to support the show ..specially whith all the heat.. empire , firme , houston stylez , bonafide, desert dreams , de la raza,
phoenix creations , legions , solo riders and any others that i might had missed...

from all of LATIN CARTEL and Gerald ( the one that threw the show)

jose

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2005, 02:30 PM
> *is that clean ass regal from houston styles ever gonna sit proper on some 13s.  :dunno:
> [snapback]3173425[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
You never know.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

any take a pic of that stock maroon 64 at the show???


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

This one?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 23 2005, 04:57 PM
> *This one?
> [snapback]3174315[/snapback]​*


yea ,dam i miss my bitch!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

my new pic but soon i will be a bloCc again....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 22 2005, 10:58 PM
> * STILL WORKING ON IT eh, IT HITS IN THE 70'S, THIS PIC SHOWS IT COMING DOWN "single pump"   WILL HIT LAS CAYES DE HOUSTONE, IN EL FUTURO. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3171090[/snapback]​*


wooow!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 23 2005, 06:02 PM
> *yea ,dam i miss my bitch!!!
> [snapback]3174340[/snapback]​*


I didn't even relize that was your old car. :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@May 23 2005, 04:26 PM
> *we want to thank everyone that came out to support the show ..specially whith all the heat..  empire , firme , houston stylez , bonafide, desert dreams , de la raza,
> phoenix creations  , legions  , solo riders and any others that i might had missed...
> 
> ...


No problem....  Thats what *HLC* is about homie...supporting any event for a good cause!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2005, 10:12 PM
> *No problem....   Thats what HLC is about homie...supporting any event for a good cause!!
> [snapback]3175395[/snapback]​*


i concur


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2005, 07:54 AM
> *park was not what it used to be
> [snapback]3172056[/snapback]​*


When there is a car show ..the park will be slow...no show we all be there...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2005, 10:18 PM
> *When there is a car show ..the park will be slow...no show we all be there...
> [snapback]3175426[/snapback]​*


i concur


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 21 2005, 11:29 AM
> *i'll use a Houston car when one of us can achieve that height
> [snapback]3167098[/snapback]​*


If it aint a *HLC opinion*..dont worrie about it lil hoime!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup josie p


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 22 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Sorry for not makin it to the show or the park.I'm in a bit of a tight situation here.As soon as the problem is rectified,yall best believe I'll be hittin them streets. BTW Goofy give me a call when you have a chance.
> [snapback]3170918[/snapback]​*


  indeed....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2005, 03:23 PM
> *:roflmao: crazy ass.
> nice pics.
> [snapback]3173376[/snapback]​*


Hey my ass is not crazy (pulls pants down and sticks ass in your face) now apologize you hurt my asses feelings


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRMELOWS-57-_@May 23 2005, 03:24 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3173381[/snapback]​*


:roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 more days for the 3 day weekend.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2005, 06:03 AM
> *3 more days for the 3 day weekend.
> [snapback]3176313[/snapback]​*


yup yup yup.....sorry latin.. disturbed beat you to the bike.....but soon its comin 2 my house to get stripped


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

You can do it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2005, 04:46 PM
> *i thought you didn't wear panties  :angry:
> [snapback]3174073[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: hush your mouth!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 24 2005, 02:01 AM
> *Hey my ass is not crazy (pulls pants down and sticks ass in your face) now apologize you hurt my asses feelings
> [snapback]3175973[/snapback]​*


:ugh: im skurred.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2005, 09:21 PM
> *If it aint a HLC opinion..dont worrie about it lil hoime!
> [snapback]3175444[/snapback]​*


oh so its like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2005, 08:29 AM
> *yup yup yup.....sorry latin.. disturbed beat you to the bike.....but soon its comin 2 my house to get stripped
> [snapback]3176653[/snapback]​*


that's cool.  i'll probably send you one here in the near future.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2005, 11:08 AM
> *:ugh: im skurred.....
> [snapback]3176957[/snapback]​*


You know you liked it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2005, 10:00 AM
> *that's cool.    i'll probably send you one here in the near future.
> [snapback]3177153[/snapback]​*


sounds good... just holla at me..... chocolate bunny customs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2005, 11:18 AM
> *sounds good... just holla at me..... chocolate bunny customs
> [snapback]3177201[/snapback]​*


let me just steal one first, what's you address :biggrin: 

:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 24 2005, 11:16 AM
> *You know you liked it :biggrin:
> [snapback]3177192[/snapback]​*


yea i did. show me again! :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2005, 07:03 AM
> *3 more days for the 3 day weekend.
> [snapback]3176313[/snapback]​*


shit right now everyday is the weekend for me lol


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2005, 11:18 AM
> *sounds good... just holla at me..... chocolate bunny customs
> [snapback]3177201[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2005, 10:21 PM
> *If it aint a HLC opinion..dont worrie about it lil hoime!
> [snapback]3175444[/snapback]​*


hmmmmmmm and so it starts ( 1 / 2= not good )


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 24 2005, 02:50 PM
> *hmmmmmmm and so it starts ( 1 / 2= not good )
> [snapback]3177907[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 24 2005, 02:03 PM
> *:scrutinize:  :happysad:
> [snapback]3177820[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:twak: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 24 2005, 07:59 PM
> *:twak:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3178849[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey where is everybody?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up goofy :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2005, 09:54 AM
> *oh so its like that.
> [snapback]3177137[/snapback]​*


looks like someone needs attenion! :uh: ... you there one giving opinions about matters that dont concern you! It wasn't your* car *..this isnt your *COUNCIL*..so your opinion dont matter!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 24 2005, 08:36 PM
> *whats up goofy  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3179509[/snapback]​*


wuz up bird....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 24 2005, 01:50 PM
> *hmmmmmmm and so it starts ( 1 / 2= not good )
> [snapback]3177907[/snapback]​*


  ..explain friend....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2005, 08:38 PM
> *looks like someone needs attenion! :uh: ... you there one giving opinions about matters that dont concern you! It wasn't your car ..this isnt your COUNCIL..so your opinion dont matter!!!!
> [snapback]3179520[/snapback]​*


you really wanna go there


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2005, 09:42 PM
> * ..explain friend....
> [snapback]3179540[/snapback]​*


THE DIVIDING OF GROUPS INSTEAD OF 1 AS A WHOLE ( THE SEPERATION ).... EVERY 1 CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT NO MATTER WHAT ITS ABOUT...... Y DIDN'T THEY USE A RIDE FROM HOUSTON ITS NOT LIKE WE DON'T HAVE RIDES THAT HOLD WORLD RECORDS IN HTOWN ..... NOT CALLING OUT ANY 1 JUST LIKE I SEE IT ( OR HATTING 4 THAT MATTER )


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 24 2005, 10:02 PM
> * EVERY 1 CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT NO MATTER WHAT ITS ABOUT[snapback]3179585[/snapback]​*


EXACTLY......WE'RE STILL IN AMERICA RIGHT?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 24 2005, 09:02 PM
> *THE DIVIDING OF GROUPS INSTEAD OF 1 AS A WHOLE ( THE SEPERATION ).... EVERY 1 CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT NO MATTER WHAT ITS ABOUT...... Y DIDN'T THEY USE A RIDE FROM HOUSTON ITS NOT LIKE WE DON'T HAVE RIDES THAT HOLD WORLD RECORDS IN HTOWN ..... NOT CALLING OUT ANY 1 JUST LIKE I SEE IT ( OR HATTING 4 THAT MATTER )
> [snapback]3179585[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 24 2005, 09:02 PM
> *THE DIVIDING OF GROUPS INSTEAD OF 1 AS A WHOLE ( THE SEPERATION ).... EVERY 1 CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT NO MATTER WHAT ITS ABOUT...... Y DIDN'T THEY USE A RIDE FROM HOUSTON ITS NOT LIKE WE DON'T HAVE RIDES THAT HOLD WORLD RECORDS IN HTOWN ..... NOT CALLING OUT ANY 1 JUST LIKE I SEE IT ( OR HATTING 4 THAT MATTER )
> [snapback]3179585[/snapback]​*


good point.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 24 2005, 09:02 PM
> *THE DIVIDING OF GROUPS INSTEAD OF 1 AS A WHOLE ( THE SEPERATION ).... EVERY 1 CAN SAY WHAT THEY WANT NO MATTER WHAT ITS ABOUT...... Y DIDN'T THEY USE A RIDE FROM HOUSTON ITS NOT LIKE WE DON'T HAVE RIDES THAT HOLD WORLD RECORDS IN HTOWN ..... NOT CALLING OUT ANY 1 JUST LIKE I SEE IT ( OR HATTING 4 THAT MATTER )
> [snapback]3179585[/snapback]​*


that was a second logo lil john did...wasnt offical..this is first logo and a houston car!!!!!!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 24 2005, 10:05 PM
> *EXACTLY......WE'RE STILL IN AMERICA RIGHT?
> [snapback]3179591[/snapback]​*


  WELL U CAN SAY THAT BUT I THINK ITS MORE LIKE MEXICO 2 ME THAT IS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 24 2005, 10:13 PM
> *  WELL U CAN SAY THAT BUT I THINK ITS MORE LIKE MEXICO 2 ME THAT IS
> [snapback]3179609[/snapback]​*


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2005, 09:13 PM
> *that was a second logo lil john did...wasnt offical..this is first logo and a houston car!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3179608[/snapback]​*


I like it...... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what i think is backwards...is at first this topic started out as "what happened to richmond"....it was all good.....then it seems to me that it turned into an HLC thing, and that brought seperation. but that is just my opinion.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2005, 09:23 PM
> *what i think is backwards...is at first this topic started out as "what happened to richmond"....it was all good.....then it seems to me that it turned into an HLC thing, and that brought seperation.  but that is just my opinion.
> [snapback]3179633[/snapback]​*


whos seperated.........mabe you just got beef with goofy


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up H.L.C !! Whats up Goofy


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 24 2005, 10:26 PM
> *whos seperated.........mabe you just got beef with goofy
> [snapback]3179638[/snapback]​*


what you think that the hlc is the only Lowriders in H-town.....there is more riders out their that are looking at this topic....you gotta have an open view


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 24 2005, 09:29 PM
> *what you think that the hlc is the only Lowriders in H-town.....there is more riders out their that are looking at this topic....you gotta have an open view
> [snapback]3179654[/snapback]​*


Of course not ...HLC is Apart of HTOWN ..we support everyone..we did that this weekend in BAYTOWN ..latin cartel isnt apart of HLC ..but they are lowriders..so we support them...no seperation here Frito..


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 24 2005, 09:29 PM
> *what you think that the hlc is the only Lowriders in H-town.....there is more riders out their that are looking at this topic....you gotta have an open view
> [snapback]3179654[/snapback]​*


thats true but some people got beef with other people so they hate 

and I dont see the seperation ........... :dunno: mabe its just me :dunno: ................ mabe I could get an example of it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 24 2005, 09:29 PM
> *Whats up  H.L.C !! Whats up Goofy
> [snapback]3179648[/snapback]​*


LORD REC was up my EMPIRE brother....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw i aint hating....let the HLC do their thing


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 24 2005, 10:35 PM
> *thats true but some people got beef with other people so they hate
> 
> and I dont see the seperation ...........  :dunno: mabe its just me :dunno: ................ mabe I could get an example of it
> [snapback]3179673[/snapback]​*


how about some people and shorty(for example) :dunno: i think there is seperation....but thats just how i see it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 24 2005, 09:35 PM
> *thats true but some people got beef with other people so they hate
> 
> and I dont see the seperation ...........  :dunno: mabe its just me :dunno: ................ mabe I could get an example of it
> [snapback]3179673[/snapback]​*


not on this website.....all i see is solo riders voiceing there opinons about clubs that united for a good cause


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would still like to know the guidelines for the HLC 

i went to the meeting and still didnt get answers!


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 24 2005, 09:37 PM
> *how about some people and shorty(for example) :dunno: i think there is seperation....but thats just how i see it
> [snapback]3179682[/snapback]​*


my club not seperate if he had a show tommorow we would be there
so he does ula and we do hlc its all the same well still support them


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2005, 09:39 PM
> *i would still like to know the guidelines for the HLC
> 
> i went to the meeting and still didnt get answers!
> [snapback]3179691[/snapback]​*


go to the meeting....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 24 2005, 10:41 PM
> *my club not seperate if he had a show tommorow we would be there
> so he does ula and we do hlc  its all the same well still support them
> [snapback]3179701[/snapback]​*


not what i saw at the last meeting i went to....all i know is that alot of people didn't show up cause they didn't like shorty.....thats a fact you can ask anyone that was their


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2005, 09:42 PM
> *go to the meeting....
> [snapback]3179703[/snapback]​*


i was there at the meeting u were there too.....u know what happened.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2005, 09:43 PM
> *i was there at the meeting u were there too.....u know what happened.
> [snapback]3179708[/snapback]​*


that wasnt a hlc meeting


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it wasnt an anyone meeting thats the point im trying to make, there is the seperation example.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

alferado were you in the ula back in the day or now?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2005, 09:45 PM
> *it wasnt an anyone meeting thats the point im trying to make, there is the seperation example.
> [snapback]3179720[/snapback]​*


not realy you need to be at the first meeting to understand


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 24 2005, 10:47 PM
> *alferado were you in the ula back in the day or now?
> [snapback]3179727[/snapback]​*


was back in the day....but not now....now just a concerned lowrider

Ps....you got my name wrong its ALFREDO


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

texasgold and lonestar...your opinion about hlc is what it is..we are still going to grow support and help the lowrider community!!!!!!!...so lets change the subject cause two opinions from 2 solo riders isnt going to change anything...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is an open forum your "majesty"


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2005, 10:50 PM
> *texasgold and lonestar...your opinion about hlc is what it is..we are still going to grow support and help the lowrider community!!!!!!!...so lets change the subject cause two opinions from 2 solo riders isnt going to change anything...
> [snapback]3179736[/snapback]​*


i didn't know i needed permission to speak about anything.....just having a conversasion


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 24 2005, 09:52 PM
> *i didn't know i needed permission to speak about anything.....just having a conversasion
> [snapback]3179748[/snapback]​*


frito so its like that now  ...why still keep talking about it....just change the subject


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2005, 10:56 PM
> *frito so its like that now  ...why still keep talking about it....just change the subject
> [snapback]3179764[/snapback]​*


like i said i'm just having a conversesion with ballerz about the subject thats all :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2005, 09:51 PM
> *this is an open forum your "majesty"
> [snapback]3179743[/snapback]​*


lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: inside joke.......u most be interested with my post with Big John...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 24 2005, 09:49 PM
> *was back in the day....but not now....now just a concerned lowrider
> 
> Ps....you got my name wrong its ALFREDO
> [snapback]3179732[/snapback]​*


sorry  alfredo well what I seen back in the day in the ula lots of clubs It was nice but ........well just what I seen was clubs Quiting or stop showing up or lose interest or well I dont know what happened and we asked the to become one but ..............well ask ula what they said


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 24 2005, 10:58 PM
> *sorry  alfredo  well what I seen back in the day in the ula lots of clubs It was nice but ........well just what I seen was clubs Quiting or stop showing up or lose interest or well I dont know what happened and we asked the to become one but ..............well ask ula what they said
> [snapback]3179773[/snapback]​*


i was their....and from what i saw if the HLC would have waited they would have had the majority of the votes and the association would have been in the hlc hands....but people jumped the gun.


well thats all i got to say about the situation...gotta get some sleep


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

**********HLC EVENTS**********

*HLC Memorial Day Picnic*: MacGregor Park Sunday May 29th 12pm-???
Everyone is invited!!!! HLC will have grills but more the better!!  

*Houston Stylez Car Wash*: Sunday June 5th at Burger King on Edgebrook and I 45 south. more info call Mike (713 515 4350)

*HLC MEETING*: June 5th 6pm more info pm or call EMPEROR GOOFY,ICE BLOCK, FIRMELOWS,or DISTURBED

*Hypnotized CC Car Show*: Sunday August 7th...Location TBA later


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn im gone for 5 minutes and look what happens...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sounds like the first meeting i went too....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I say everybody should just calm down (this goes for both sides) if you got something to say do it in pm's... I personally think this topic should remain focused on what it's original purpose was to bring back the lowrider movement to full force here in Houston...Squash all tha drama...Just my 2 centavos


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wuzz up to all the Lowriders in Houston...H.L.C...U.L.A... and solo riders...I got love for you all


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 24 2005, 10:46 PM
> *I say everybody should just calm down (this goes for both sides) if you got something to say do it in pm's... I personally think this topic should remain focused on what it's original purpose was to bring back the lowrider movement to full force here in Houston...Squash all tha drama...Just my 2 centavos
> [snapback]3179940[/snapback]​*


  So..what ever happened to richmond ave???????


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 25 2005, 12:48 AM
> * So..what ever happened to richmond ave???????
> [snapback]3179944[/snapback]​*


It ended thanks to all the violence, but I must say I do miss it...don't get me wrong the park is great and all but how about starting up the cruising again perhaps on Saturdays...any opinions welcomed


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Im told they cruise around mason on thursday nights i was thinkin about going to check it out...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 25 2005, 12:52 AM
> *Im told they cruise around mason on thursday nights i was thinkin about going to check it out...
> [snapback]3179959[/snapback]​*


yeah that's cool and all but I don't know about thursdays you know with people having to go to work on Fridays


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

I didnt pick that night... in fact i wonder who did and for what reason on thursday nights? in fact im with you on the saturday idea


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 25 2005, 12:56 AM
> *I didnt pick that night... in fact i wonder who did and for what reason on thursday nights? in fact im with you on the saturday idea
> [snapback]3179970[/snapback]​*


O.K the question is where?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block+May 25 2005, 12:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in fact i wonder who did and for what reason on thursday nights?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 24 2005, 11:07 PM
> *in fact i wonder who did and for what reason on thursday nights?
> [snapback]3180017[/snapback]​*


pay day... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 25 2005, 01:09 AM
> *pay day... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3180028[/snapback]​*


nah cuzz then it have to be on Friday cuzz that's when I get paid


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 25 2005, 01:09 AM
> *pay day... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3180028[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :wave: sup...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 24 2005, 09:26 PM
> *whos seperated.........mabe you just got beef with goofy
> [snapback]3179638[/snapback]​*



there is division among everyone


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I say we cruise Westhimier on Saturday nights. I've suggested this before but I'm the only one that shows up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2005, 08:23 AM
> *I say we cruise Westhimier on Saturday nights. I've suggested this before but I'm the only one that shows up.
> [snapback]3180628[/snapback]​*



I show up too!
:angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2005, 07:23 AM
> *I say we cruise Westhimier on Saturday nights. I've suggested this before but I'm the only one that shows up.
> [snapback]3180628[/snapback]​*


NOT 2 SHOOT IT DOWN I HAD A BOY OF MINE DIE CUZ OF THE RACING HE GO HIT BY A SPEEDING CAR SO NOW THE COPS KEEP A REAL CLOSE EYE OVER THERE IT MIGHT WORK BUT GIVE IT TIME AND THE COPS WILL SHUT IT DOWN AND IF THAT IS THE CASE Y NOT JUST GO BACK TO RICHMOND MOST OF THE CLUB ARE GONE OR MOVED TO DOWNTOWN


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

There has to be a spot we can cruise.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2005, 09:05 AM
> *There has to be a spot we can cruise.
> [snapback]3180760[/snapback]​*



Up and down Loch Katrine, it gets crunk next to the mirage night club.

Plenty of parking space next to the closed down Kmart...

:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2005, 09:38 PM
> *looks like someone needs attenion! :uh: ... you there one giving opinions about matters that dont concern you! It wasn't your car ..this isnt your COUNCIL..so your opinion dont matter!!!!
> [snapback]3179520[/snapback]​*



what a bunch of bullshit. so you're saying the council IS exclusive to certain people....

i thought it was about UNITY and representing houston as a whole? :uh: 

if the opinion of the general lowrider population in houston doesnt matter or count, then why bother having UNITY and RESPECT in your logo, cus if that was the case you wouldn't have made your comment like that. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 24 2005, 10:29 PM
> *what you think that the hlc is the only Lowriders in H-town.....there is more riders out their that are looking at this topic....you gotta have an open view[snapback]3179654[/snapback]​*


I agree ... :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

there are alot of riders that don't sit on the computer all day, and there are lots who don't even know about this website...

i'm sure they'd like to voice their opinions on certain things..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2005, 09:13 AM
> *I agree ... :wave:
> [snapback]3180979[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cruising richmond on saturday just wouldnt be the same...a few reason. one was already said, the clubs arent there anymore....it wont be good at 2am like back in the day when the clubs let out......and the other reason....i went out there a few years ago i was probably 23 and it felt like i was around highschool kids.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 11:21 AM
> *cruising richmond on saturday just wouldnt be the same...a few reason. one was already said, the clubs arent there anymore....it wont be good at 2am like back in the day when the clubs let out......and the other reason....i went out there a few years ago i was probably 23 and it felt like i was around highschool kids.
> [snapback]3181215[/snapback]​*


That is true feels kinda weird cruising along side 15 and 16 year olds...and if you want to cruise around clubs what are the spots, I know Downtown but where else...Besides I don't believe anyone wouold want to cruise downtown


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when i used to cruise back then it was about the cars, but it was also to check out the females :biggrin: but i cant do it anymore, 25 yrs old and cruising next to some 17 yr old chic aint hittin to hard. what if we did westheimer....but on down, past the beltway...like between beltway and hwy 6 somewhere around there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 08:06 AM
> *what a bunch of bullshit.  so you're saying the council IS exclusive to certain people....
> 
> [snapback]3180953[/snapback]​*


it was said, but it wasnt said


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 09:27 AM
> *when i used to cruise back then it was about the cars, but it was also to check out the females  :biggrin:  but i cant do it anymore, 25 yrs old and cruising next to some 17 yr old chic aint hittin to hard. what if we did westheimer....but on down, past the beltway...like between beltway and hwy 6 somewhere around there
> [snapback]3181240[/snapback]​*



juat pick a spot!!!!.. if the scene picks up thats cool... if it doesn't then look for a new spot.... because no1 is never going to agree on a spot..


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2005, 12:43 PM
> *juat pick a spot!!!!.. if the scene picks up thats cool... if it doesn't then look for a new spot.... because no1 is never going to agree on a spot..
> [snapback]3181525[/snapback]​*


yes we will eventually, we did it with the park and see how well that turned out...have a lil bit of faith


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2005, 11:43 AM
> *juat pick a spot!!!!.. if the scene picks up thats cool... if it doesn't then look for a new spot.... because no1 is never going to agree on a spot..
> [snapback]3181525[/snapback]​*


WELL I AGREE WITH THAT..... AND IF ITS NOT THE DRIVING AROUND THAT STARTS MESS ITS THE PARKING THEN THE COPS COME AROUND AND WELL U KNO THE REST


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i saw we pick like a sonic or a coney island like the ricers and bikers do...if they can chill why cant we.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

this is hillarious; it is so easy to understand what hlc means ???
CANT EVERYONE GET ALONG


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

theres a sonic right past the beltway on westheimer, next to the waffle house


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 01:02 PM
> *theres a sonic right past the beltway on westheimer, next to the waffle house
> [snapback]3181656[/snapback]​*


YOU JUST WANNA GO AND EAT :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

actually i do, number 4 with chili cheese tator tots please :biggrin: 


oh, and hold the onions.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

next to AWFUL house...that place sux i ate once at that place in louisiana after a nite of gambling and that place is a dump. the menu sucks!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 12:05 PM
> *next to AWFUL house...that place sux i ate once at that place in louisiana after a nite of gambling and that place is a dump. the menu sucks!
> [snapback]3181665[/snapback]​*




HA! i had the same experience in the same place in louisiana. i'll never eat there again, thats like a really dirty denny's or ihop


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 01:05 PM
> *next to AWFUL house...that place sux i ate once at that place in louisiana after a nite of gambling and that place is a dump. the menu sucks!
> [snapback]3181665[/snapback]​*


THERE IS NOTHING LIKE "TAQUERIA ARANDAS" :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

You say that as if there is such a thing as a clean denny's.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

The Taco Cabana on Westheimer and hwy6 has a huge parking lot beside it. The times Ive been, no one harrassed us. Never seen a cop pull into the parking lot. It could be a good congregating spot and then cruise up Westheimer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 11:06 AM
> *HA!  i had the same experience in the same place in louisiana.  i'll never eat there again, thats like a really dirty denny's or ihop
> [snapback]3181674[/snapback]​*



was it the one that is close to isle capri....on the west bound side if i-10.....me and my homies really didnt fit in there.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 11:01 AM
> *i saw we pick like a sonic or a coney island like the ricers and bikers do...if they can chill why cant we.
> [snapback]3181646[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 25 2005, 12:03 PM
> *YOU JUST WANNA GO AND EAT  :0  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3181659[/snapback]​*


HEY THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT.....MMMMMMMMMMM WAFFLE HOUSE HAVEN'T BEEN THERE SINCE RICHMOND DAYS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 12:07 PM
> *You say that as if there is such a thing as a clean denny's.
> [snapback]3181680[/snapback]​*



:ugh: you gotta point there, i ate at the one on richmond by fondren monday night. there was some kinda 'vaseline' like substance on the cushion and my fork had a food particle on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 11:11 AM
> *there was some kinda 'vaseline' like substance on the cushion [snapback]3181704[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

The target on fairmont @ beltway 8 in pasadena is still a good spot. Alot of imports, trucks and bikes but there are some lolo out there. The cops never realy bother anyone unless you are playing your music too loud.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 12:09 PM
> *was it the one that is close to isle capri....on the west bound side if i-10.....me and my homies really didnt fit in there.....
> [snapback]3181690[/snapback]​*



thats the one...never again i say..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i went to that place on fairmont a while back when i had my white 64 i was the only low there....its too far for me to drive. lets keep it on the sw side :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 12:15 PM
> *i went to that place on fairmont a while back when i had my white 64 i was the only low there....its too far for me to drive. lets keep it on the sw side  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3181726[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 01:15 PM
> *i went to that place on fairmont a while back when i had my white 64 i was the only low there....its too far for me to drive. lets keep it on the sw side  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3181726[/snapback]​*


hey sw is kind of far for me and se is kinda far for some off ya'l anyway we could think of a central location?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I think everyone is trying to stay close to their home, kinda funny.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I think everyone is trying to stay close to their home, kinda funny.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

its kinda tough to find someplace central that wont get shut down quick.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 01:28 PM
> *its kinda tough to find someplace central that wont get shut down quick.
> [snapback]3181755[/snapback]​*


I think it could be done, if we put our heads together...don't accept defeat before the fight begins


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 12:28 PM
> *its kinda tough to find someplace central that wont get shut down quick.
> [snapback]3181755[/snapback]​*


This is true so everyone just come to Pasadena Because it is established and the cops don't hassle us. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 25 2005, 12:02 PM
> *this is hillarious; it is so easy to understand what hlc means ???
> CANT EVERYONE GET ALONG
> [snapback]3181652[/snapback]​*


Pink!! :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Pink!! :wave:
> [snapback]3181770[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

If you want a nice wide blvd. there is nothing like Westheimer. alot of lights to stop and check people out, and rides also.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

if my ride was done, trust me, i'd drive it everywhere and anywhere.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 25 2005, 11:03 AM
> *YOU JUST WANNA GO AND EAT  :0  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3181659[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2005, 12:34 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3181780[/snapback]​*



that ain't funny D, i gained a lil weight since back in da day but c'mon im sensitive :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 11:07 AM
> *You say that as if there is such a thing as a clean denny's.
> [snapback]3181680[/snapback]​*



if it's open 24 hours it's not clean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2005, 11:33 AM
> *If you want a nice wide blvd. there is nothing like Westheimer. alot of lights to stop and check people out, and rides also.
> [snapback]3181775[/snapback]​*


ya i agree.i never understood why people cruised richmond instead of westheimer back in the day, probably because of the clubs. westheimer is smoother, and wider


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

For those of you who wanna eat there is a starbucks, chipollete buritto, buffalo wild wings, flaming wok and a couple other place to eat right there.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 12:34 PM
> *if my ride was done, trust me, i'd drive it everywhere and anywhere.
> [snapback]3181778[/snapback]​*


true dat ... mine should be done by July, though ... until then .. I'll just have to ride shotgun with Lone Star! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh hell naw


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2005, 01:33 PM
> *If you want a nice wide blvd. there is nothing like Westheimer. alot of lights to stop and check people out, and rides also.
> [snapback]3181775[/snapback]​*



And alot of restaurants to stop and eat if you get hungry, alot of convenience stores to stop in and take a wiz. 

:biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Fairmont has all that to and $5 cups of coffe. :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 01:36 PM
> *For those of you who wanna eat there is a starbucks, chipollete buritto, buffalo wild wings, flaming wok and a couple other place to eat right there.
> [snapback]3181791[/snapback]​*


will they be open at the times that we plan on being there


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I know starbucks is open till about 12 and I think buffalo wild wings is the same but I don't know about the rest.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 12:41 PM
> *oh hell naw
> [snapback]3181801[/snapback]​*


... but you just said .... :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

What’s up everybody? I’m back on the scene crispy and clean.. :biggrin: My real life novel is coming to a close and I may actually get a day off soon. Dallas was the only weekend I had off in over a month. 
Just wanted to say it was great to see so many ppl from Houston reppin hard. Keep it up and I hope to see another great turnout at the Houston LRM


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

here is my question to lone star and texas gold.......why is it that since u both have beef with goofy u insist on taking it out on the H.L.C........Yes goofy and his club are aprt of H.L.C..........so why don't you keep the beef between ya'll and him
? There is no need to bring the H.L.C. into this because of the beef you have with him. As far as guidelines we do have some in place and if you are interested in finding out wht the H.L.C. is about then come to an H.L.C. meeting. Just because u come to the meeting doesn't mean you are apart of the H.L.C. it just an opportunity to check it out and see if the H.L.C. would be a good fit for you. if you dod ecide you want to go check out the next meeting give meor one of the spokesman a call and we will gladly provide you with directions and date/time to be there.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 01:07 PM
> *What’s up everybody? I’m back on the scene crispy and clean..  :biggrin:  My real life novel is coming to a close and I may actually get a day off soon. Dallas was the only weekend I had off in over a month.
> Just wanted to say it was great to see so many ppl from Houston reppin hard. Keep it up and I hope to see another great turnout at the Houston LRM
> [snapback]3181896[/snapback]​*




OH SHIT ITS A GHOST!!!!


(a white one) hahahhaaa


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 25 2005, 01:11 PM
> *here is my question to lone star and texas gold.......why is it that since u both have beef with goofy u insist on taking it out  on the H.L.C........Yes goofy and his club are aprt of H.L.C..........so why don't you keep the beef between ya'll and him
> ? There is no need to bring the H.L.C. into this because of the beef you have with him. As far as guidelines we do have some in place and if you are interested in finding out wht the H.L.C. is about then come to an H.L.C. meeting. Just because u come to the meeting doesn't mean you are apart of the H.L.C. it just an opportunity to check it out and see if the H.L.C. would be a good fit for you. if you dod ecide you want to go check out the next meeting give meor one of the spokesman a call and we will gladly provide you with directions and date/time to be there.
> [snapback]3181906[/snapback]​*





they are jus lookin for answers to some questions it seems.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

If HLC is doing it then fuckit keep it positive and roll out! We all know my views.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 02:13 PM
> *OH SHIT ITS A GHOST!!!!
> (a white one) hahahhaaa
> [snapback]3181911[/snapback]​*


your funny......... Nice avitar :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 01:15 PM
> *they are jus lookin for answers to some questions it seems.
> [snapback]3181916[/snapback]​*


let me ask u something if they are looking for answers about the H.L.C. what should they do......HONESTLY


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 25 2005, 02:11 PM
> *here is my question to lone star and texas gold.......why is it that since u both have beef with goofy u insist on taking it out  on the H.L.C........Yes goofy and his club are aprt of H.L.C..........so why don't you keep the beef between ya'll and him
> ? There is no need to bring the H.L.C. into this because of the beef you have with him. As far as guidelines we do have some in place and if you are interested in finding out wht the H.L.C. is about then come to an H.L.C. meeting. Just because u come to the meeting doesn't mean you are apart of the H.L.C. it just an opportunity to check it out and see if the H.L.C. would be a good fit for you. if you dod ecide you want to go check out the next meeting give meor one of the spokesman a call and we will gladly provide you with directions and date/time to be there.
> [snapback]3181906[/snapback]​*



ummmm yeah what he said


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 01:16 PM
> *your funny......... Nice avitar :cheesy:
> [snapback]3181924[/snapback]​*




you know me foo' :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 02:15 PM
> *If HLC is doing it then fuckit keep it positive and roll out! We all know my views.
> [snapback]3181919[/snapback]​*


I don't...But then again no one ever tells me anything :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 02:19 PM
> *you know me foo' :biggrin:
> [snapback]3181938[/snapback]​*


Hey foo' you still have Mike Jones phone #? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 01:21 PM
> *Hey foo' you still have Mike Jones phone #? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3181945[/snapback]​*




hold up, lemme steal a cd and get it for you since he sux sooo bad and i won't buy it :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 25 2005, 02:20 PM
> *I don't...But then again no one ever tells me anything :tears:
> [snapback]3181942[/snapback]​*


Im not even going there homie  I'm have a whole new outlook on things  (life in general) And no I didnt get saved.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Im not even going there homie  I'm have a whole new outlook on things  (life in general) And no I didnt get shaved.
> [snapback]3181955[/snapback]​*




:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 25 2005, 12:11 PM
> *here is my question to lone star and texas gold.......why is it that since u both have beef with goofy u insist on taking it out  on the H.L.C........Yes goofy and his club are aprt of H.L.C..........so why don't you keep the beef between ya'll and him
> ? There is no need to bring the H.L.C. into this because of the beef you have with him. As far as guidelines we do have some in place and if you are interested in finding out wht the H.L.C. is about then come to an H.L.C. meeting. Just because u come to the meeting doesn't mean you are apart of the H.L.C. it just an opportunity to check it out and see if the H.L.C. would be a good fit for you. if you dod ecide you want to go check out the next meeting give meor one of the spokesman a call and we will gladly provide you with directions and date/time to be there.
> [snapback]3181906[/snapback]​*


who said i have beef with goofy? have you ever seen me insult him, or be little him or any of his club members or any member of the hlc? if you take a look back....he was the one who said he was gonna "knock the taste out of my mouth"...he was the one who fucked me over. if u want me to clearly explain it to you because im sure u have heard a twisted 1 sided version of anything that has to do with me. i will be glad to let you know my point of views and why i feel the way i feel. and i wont be going to any hlc meeting because quote my opinion doesnt count, and also quote , its something im not invited to


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 02:23 PM
> *Im not even going there homie  I'm have a whole new outlook on things  (life in general) And no I didnt get saved.
> [snapback]3181955[/snapback]​*


Finally someone that has chosen the higher road...Welcome to new enlightened thinkin...I was saved...from talking to a torta...thanks Firmelows I owe you one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 02:24 PM
> *who said i have beef with goofy? have you ever seen me insult him, or be little him or any of his club members or any member of the hlc? if you take a look back....he was the one who said he was gonna "knock the taste out of my mouth"...he was the one who fucked me over. if u want me to clearly explain it to you because im sure u have heard a twisted 1 sided version of anything that has to do with me. i will be glad to let you know my point of views and why i feel the way i feel.  and i wont be going to any hlc meeting because quote my opinion doesnt count, and also quote , its something im not invited to
> [snapback]3181960[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 01:24 PM
> *who said i have beef with goofy? have you ever seen me insult him, or be little him or any of his club members or any member of the hlc? if you take a look back....he was the one who said he was gonna "knock the taste out of my mouth"...he was the one who fucked me over. if u want me to clearly explain it to you because im sure u have heard a twisted 1 sided version of anything that has to do with me. i will be glad to let you know my point of views and why i feel the way i feel.  and i wont be going to any hlc meeting because quote my opinion doesnt count, and also quote , its something im not invited to
> [snapback]3181960[/snapback]​*



he has a point. if it were me, i'd feel the same.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2005, 01:33 PM
> *Pink!! :wave:
> [snapback]3181770[/snapback]​*


HEY CHICK 
AM I LYING???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 25 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Finally someone that has chosen the higher road...Welcome to new enlightened thinkin...I was saved...from talking to a torta...thanks Firmelows I owe you one
> [snapback]3181964[/snapback]​*


pinche tortas! :twak: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

now now guys, we have visitors in here


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: lone star, Liv4Lacs, firmelows, pink panther, impalastyle, Senor_Magic, 79monte, UNPREDICTABLESS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2005, 02:28 PM
> *now now guys,  we have visitors in here
> [snapback]3181978[/snapback]​*


And we all know exactly who they are


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hmmm it seems to be livening up in here.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 01:33 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3181774[/snapback]​*


WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY ???
:uh: 
:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2005, 02:28 PM
> *now now guys,  we have visitors in here
> [snapback]3181978[/snapback]​*


visitors where (looks around nervously) I knew I should have worn I tie today


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 01:36 PM
> *For those of you who wanna eat there is a starbucks, chipollete buritto, buffalo wild wings, flaming wok and a couple other place to eat right there.
> [snapback]3181791[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT QUE DENNYS NI NADA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 25 2005, 02:29 PM
> *visitors where (looks around nervously) I knew I should have worn I tie today
> [snapback]3181985[/snapback]​*


Oh shit im still in my chones! :0 I hate working nights


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i want some carls, jr. but we don't have that here :tears: 




one of the things i miss about cali.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 02:33 PM
> *i want some carls, jr. but we don't have that here :tears:
> one of the things i miss about cali.
> [snapback]3182002[/snapback]​*


In/out foo'!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 01:33 PM
> *i want some carls, jr. but we don't have that here :tears:
> one of the things i miss about cali.
> [snapback]3182002[/snapback]​*


what is that?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Oh shit im still in my chones! :0 I hate working nights
> [snapback]3182001[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: not me I at least got some shorts on...and I love working nights


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 25 2005, 01:35 PM
> *what is that?
> [snapback]3182011[/snapback]​*




burger joint out west, its da shit the bacon double western is da shit


in/out burgers too, dammit im gettin hungry


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 01:37 PM
> *burger joint out west, its da shit the bacon double western is da shit
> in/out burgers too, dammit im gettin hungry
> [snapback]3182020[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 11:36 AM
> *that ain't funny D, i gained a lil weight since back in da day but c'mon im sensitive :roflmao:
> [snapback]3181787[/snapback]​*



I AINT EXACTLY SMALL MYSELF....i'm a FNU member


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

about the cruising,

I say alternate between Pasadenas Fairmont Pkwy and Westheimer,

keeps the cops guessing, and keeps everyone in here happy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2005, 01:40 PM
> *I AINT EXACTLY SMALL MYSELF....i'm a FNU member
> [snapback]3182040[/snapback]​*




OMG FNU, i forgot all about that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2005, 02:40 PM
> *I AINT EXACTLY SMALL MYSELF....i'm a FNU member
> [snapback]3182040[/snapback]​*


Sup Dave sorry I couldn’t make it to your shindig last week.
FNU I almost forgot about that one :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

these fools dont know bout FNU
:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 12:44 PM
> *Sup Dave sorry I couldn’t make it to your shindig last week.
> FNU I almost forgot about that one :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182058[/snapback]​*


 no prob give me a call


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 02:45 PM
> *these fools dont know bout FNU
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182065[/snapback]​*


I dont think I could be a member


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 01:46 PM
> *I dont think I could be a member
> [snapback]3182070[/snapback]​*




nah, but im on the way foo'


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 12:47 PM
> *nah, but im on the way foo'
> [snapback]3182076[/snapback]​*


u & b are SNU :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WELL SINCE IT SEEMS LIKE I SET IT FOO IN HERE SOME GUIDELINES 4 LIL IF U WILL IF IT DOSNT CONCERN EVERY 1 DON'T POST IT .....WATCH HOW U WORD YOUR POST I COULD INSULT OR OFFEND ANY 1 ..... AND AND IF U DO POST AND U CAN'T TAKE THE HEAT THEN GET OUT OF THE KITCHEN OR HOUSTON 4 THAT MATTER CUZ ITS HOT OVER HER LOL


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

OOPS I MEAN OFF ITS HARD TYPING ON THE PHONE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2005, 02:53 PM
> *u & b are SNU :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182096[/snapback]​*


LOL! Ill call you tonight Dave.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2005, 01:53 PM
> *u & b are SNU :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182096[/snapback]​*


sheeeeeeettt foo', not for long hahahahahhaaa


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 25 2005, 01:11 PM
> *here is my question to lone star and texas gold.......why is it that since u both have beef with goofy u insist on taking it out  on the H.L.C........Yes goofy and his club are aprt of H.L.C..........so why don't you keep the beef between ya'll and him
> ? There is no need to bring the H.L.C. into this because of the beef you have with him. As far as guidelines we do have some in place and if you are interested in finding out wht the H.L.C. is about then come to an H.L.C. meeting. Just because u come to the meeting doesn't mean you are apart of the H.L.C. it just an opportunity to check it out and see if the H.L.C. would be a good fit for you. if you dod ecide you want to go check out the next meeting give meor one of the spokesman a call and we will gladly provide you with directions and date/time to be there.
> [snapback]3181906[/snapback]​*


My response. i don't got beef with anybody, ask Goofy, he'll tell you the same. All i did last night was have a conversasion with "Ballerz"....when did I insult anybody...need to proof read before calling me out


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lets talk snacks.. i ate these today
[attachmentid=176053]

and there are reinforcements in the drawer
[attachmentid=176054]


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 03:07 PM
> *lets talk snacks.. i ate these today
> [attachmentid=176053]
> 
> ...


I had trail mix :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 03:07 PM
> *lets talk snacks.. i ate these today
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I love your job :biggrin: and i bet you stay pretty regular too :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 25 2005, 02:08 PM
> *I had trail mix  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3182155[/snapback]​*



i discovered i have a love for roasted peanuts, i found the bag in my bosses car and he gave them to me cus i started eatin them. so i guess its a work benefit?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 02:09 PM
> *Damn, I love your job :biggrin: and i bet you stay pretty regular too :0
> [snapback]3182159[/snapback]​*




uhhh we'll keep that on da d/l homie :0


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

My snack stash in my desk. :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2005, 02:53 PM
> *u & b are SNU :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182096[/snapback]​*


ok guys, girls are bad ass for sign language but this shit is worst :uh: 
what the hell do all these letters mean :0  :dunno: :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 03:13 PM
> *My snack stash in my desk.  :0
> [snapback]3182173[/snapback]​*


City of Houston desk workin overtime :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 02:13 PM
> *My snack stash in my desk.  :0
> [snapback]3182173[/snapback]​*



man i love those chicken crackers....


and cheetos


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 25 2005, 03:13 PM
> *ok guys,  girls are bad ass for sign language but this shit is worst  :uh:
> what the hell do all these letters mean  :0    :dunno:  :burn:
> [snapback]3182174[/snapback]​*


u=:dunno:, b=brian, SNU=skinny ****** united :dunno: just taking a wild guess


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 25 2005, 03:13 PM
> *ok guys,  girls are bad ass for sign language but this shit is worst  :uh:
> what the hell do all these letters mean  :0    :dunno:  :burn:
> [snapback]3182174[/snapback]​*


SNU=Skinny ****** United
FNU= well you know


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 25 2005, 03:16 PM
> *u=:dunno:, b=brian, SNU=skinny ****** united    :dunno: just taking a wild guess
> [snapback]3182190[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 03:16 PM
> *SNU=Skinny ****** United
> FNU= well you know
> [snapback]3182191[/snapback]​*


hey cool I was right man i'm good at this crypted stuff, maybe I should work for tha CIA


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 02:16 PM
> *SNU=Skinny ****** United
> FNU= well you know
> [snapback]3182191[/snapback]​*




ol' skool homie :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Chicken crackers :thumbsup: 
Cheetos :thumbsdown: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Chicken crackers  :thumbsup:
> Cheetos  :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182205[/snapback]​*


hot cheetos foo' with lime :cheesy: damn i need to eat something :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, those cheddar fries are hard to beat.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

there is nothing like eating hot cheetos with a pickle and butter pecan ice cream and watch tv


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Chicken crackers  :thumbsup:
> Cheetos  :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182205[/snapback]​*


hot cheetos foo' with lime :cheesy: damn i need to eat something :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i like vanilla ice cream.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 25 2005, 02:22 PM
> *there is nothing like eating hot cheetos with a pickle and butter pecan ice cream and watch tv
> [snapback]3182223[/snapback]​*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

check this out :0
click here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just ate double whopper and 2 tacos i might have to join the FNU now.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2005, 03:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no i aint pregnant and damn be open mind you eat them one by one not all mixed up :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 02:40 PM
> *i just ate double whopper and 2 tacos i might have to join the FNU now.
> [snapback]3182269[/snapback]​*



man, i was jus talkin to my gal about goin there today.

mmmmmmm double whopper


FNU, here i come!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2005, 03:40 PM
> *i just ate double whopper and 2 tacos i might have to join the FNU now.
> [snapback]3182269[/snapback]​*


Mmmmmmmm tacos........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 02:40 PM
> *check this out :0
> click here
> [snapback]3182266[/snapback]​*




wow thats great!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 03:40 PM
> *check this out :0
> click here
> [snapback]3182266[/snapback]​*


awww man c'mon I just ate


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2005, 03:40 PM
> *check this out :0
> click here
> [snapback]3182266[/snapback]​*


goodness and i have been feeling blue all day :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 01:41 PM
> *man, i was jus talkin to my gal about goin there today.
> 
> mmmmmmm double whopper
> ...


yea it went down


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 25 2005, 02:42 PM
> *awww man c'mon I just ate
> [snapback]3182292[/snapback]​*



suckers. jus kiddin, i fell for it too.


so who here like panchos buffet?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

damn WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND subject everyone is talking bout food


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

What Ever Happened to Panchos On Southwest Freeway??

thats the real question.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Panchos :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 02:48 PM
> *Panchos  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3182319[/snapback]​*


yea, thats how i feel. my chic loves it. i dont understand, its like a buffet of those el patio t.v. dinners u hated as a kid :uh:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

The tamales are OK but other than that it is mud butt city


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 01:12 PM
> *uhhh we'll keep that on da d/l homie :0
> [snapback]3182170[/snapback]​*



DAMN FATASS....lol...u need an aplication to the FNM"S?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2005, 02:49 PM
> *DAMN FATASS....lol...u need an aplication to the FNM"S?
> [snapback]3182332[/snapback]​*




thats a roger on that good buddy :0


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup people dont get on here much, for those of you that dont know me im the regal that dont sit proper on 13's lmao


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 03:47 PM
> *What Ever Happened to Panchos On Southwest Freeway??
> 
> thats the real question.
> [snapback]3182318[/snapback]​*


LMFAO! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 25 2005, 01:51 PM
> *sup people dont get on here much, for those of you that dont know me im the regal that dont sit proper on 13's lmao
> [snapback]3182342[/snapback]​*


didnt u use to have aol.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 25 2005, 02:51 PM
> *sup people dont get on here much, for those of you that dont know me im the regal that dont sit proper on 13's lmao
> [snapback]3182342[/snapback]​*


put some 13's on that bitch! it's bad!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yea remeber you wanan to buy my 20's :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 03:49 PM
> *The tamales are OK but other than that it is mud butt city
> [snapback]3182331[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: ********!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 01:46 PM
> *suckers.  jus kiddin, i fell for it too.
> so who here like panchos buffet?
> [snapback]3182311[/snapback]​*


\

me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont have anything to put them on anymore...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 01:35 PM
> *i like vanilla ice cream.
> [snapback]3182243[/snapback]​*



homemade vanilla blue blell


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

its just that i have my own taste. before i got with houston stylez. i use to chill nothing but blacks . and i hevent seen a regal with iovry pearl on 20s with peanut butter . that was bout 3 years ago. now every where you look their are 20s on regals, cuttys, carlos.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 25 2005, 03:56 PM
> *its just that i have my own taste. before i got with houston stylez. i use to chill nothing but blacks . and i hevent seen a regal with iovry pearl on 20s with peanut butter . that was bout 3 years ago. now every where you look their are 20s  on regals, cuttys, carlos.
> [snapback]3182385[/snapback]​*


Do your thing bro. that regal is sick!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

but i got a lil of everything. 20s and peanut butter for the blacks, bags for the white boys ,pinstripin for mexicans and honda door handle for ******.lolol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 25 2005, 04:06 PM
> *but i got a lil of everything. 20s and peanut butter for the blacks, bags for the white boys ,pinstripin for mexicans  and honda door handle for ******.lolol
> [snapback]3182402[/snapback]​*


dang, you got it all covered for every hood.......... :0


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yep something different thats what got me in lrm. something different everyone trips out on the handle . this is the way it use to look back iin 99


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 25 2005, 01:13 PM
> *My snack stash in my desk.  :0
> [snapback]3182173[/snapback]​*


dam government workers!!!!
!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 25 2005, 04:09 PM
> *dam government workers!!!!
> !!!
> [snapback]3182634[/snapback]​*



right..... must be nice to stash food in a desk or ride around all day looking at magazines while delievering mail....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DON'T HATE ON US H.L.C. JUST BECAUSE U R NOT IN IT , WE R JUST A GROUP OF LOWRIDER TRYING 2 STAY TOGETHER AND COMUNICATE, AND SUPPORT EACH OTHER, :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

oh yeah , fairmont at pasadena, i 'be there hittin them SWITCHES!!!!! HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2005, 10:13 PM
> **********HLC EVENTS*********
> 
> HLC Memorial Day Picnic: MacGregor Park Sunday May 29th 12pm-???
> ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

The park is far for some of us and we still go. I like the Westhimier idea.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*Nu Style Car Club *wiil be having there *16th reunion Lowrider Car Show* on JUNE 12th ...location is 2610 1960 E. between Hardy and Aldine Westfield..more info call *NOE 713 545 8999*


*HLC will be there in Full FORCE!!!!!*  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

was up peeps


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUZ UP HLC!! and Htown lowriders!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

man it got crunk in here today!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2005, 09:03 PM
> *man it got crunk in here today!
> [snapback]3183897[/snapback]​*


i saw that.talking bout food....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ya'll go post up them car shops in my other thread, I know there has got to be more than what is posted.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nice spread on LRM Zar!

When we doing the Blazer?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up tony and Zar!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

what up homies!!!!!!just checkin out all the shit talkin..........keep it real everybody......
LOWRIDE TILL I DIE.  i'm out!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 25 2005, 11:27 PM
> *what up homies!!!!!!just checkin out all the shit talkin..........keep it real everybody......
> LOWRIDE TILL I DIE.  i'm out!!
> [snapback]3183975[/snapback]​*



Hasta la Muerte C.C.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 25 2005, 11:25 PM
> *wuz up tony and Zar!
> [snapback]3183971[/snapback]​*


wuz up bro. just here checkin out LIL!!!!u know....i missed u'r call, call me right now if u can.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2005, 11:28 PM
> *Hasta la Muerte C.C.
> 
> 
> [snapback]3183981[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

chuco so when are going to bring out that regal???just wondering!!!  thats 2 radicals that will be out soon.....u'r regal is clean.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 25 2005, 09:29 PM
> *wuz up bro. just here checkin out LIL!!!!u know....i missed u'r call, call me right now if u can.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3183983[/snapback]​*


i'll call you tomorrow ..lil goofy is sleeping i dont want to wake him up...then ill be up all night trying to put him asleep :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@May 25 2005, 11:42 PM
> *i'll call you tomorrow ..lil goofy is sleeping i dont want to wake him up...then ill be up all night trying to put him asleep :dunno:
> [snapback]3184042[/snapback]​*


cool!!!


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 25 2005, 10:38 PM
> *chuco so when are going to bring out that regal???just wondering!!!  thats 2 radicals that will be out soon.....u'r regal is clean.
> [snapback]3184021[/snapback]​*


thanks eh, will be ready soon, doing tha body work so I can spray it.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2005, 11:16 PM
> *nice spread on LRM Zar!
> 
> When we doing the Blazer?
> [snapback]3183944[/snapback]​*


WZUP ELLIE! THE BLAZER IS READY WHEN EVER U WANT TO DO IT.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wazzup to all my Lowriding homies out there :wave:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 25 2005, 11:11 PM
> *Wazzup to all my Lowriding homies out there :wave:
> [snapback]3184117[/snapback]​*


 Que onda cabrone, I still have that ranfla 4 venta ese. :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup everybody...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 26 2005, 12:32 AM
> * Que onda cabrone, I still have that ranfla 4 venta ese. :biggrin: :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3184177[/snapback]​*


Cool cuzz I still want it, just gotta get tha feria together, gotta pay bills first, tu sabes


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

talkin bout the monte...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 26 2005, 01:22 AM
> *talkin bout the monte...
> [snapback]3184392[/snapback]​*


uhhhh maybe


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 01:22 AM
> *uhhhh maybe
> [snapback]3184394[/snapback]​*


sorry...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 26 2005, 01:25 AM
> *sorry...
> [snapback]3184401[/snapback]​*


is okay you are forgiven


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 12:19 AM
> *Cool cuzz I still want it, just gotta get tha feria together, gotta pay bills first, tu sabes
> [snapback]3184383[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: orale ese, just clowning eh, it's not going no were, it's their when ever.  I know it's a rust bucket :around:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 26 2005, 12:22 AM
> *talkin bout the monte...
> [snapback]3184392[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: if I get something better I 'll call you ese.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 01:26 AM
> *is okay you are forgiven
> [snapback]3184406[/snapback]​*


what no hail marys or our fathers????


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 26 2005, 01:26 AM
> *:biggrin: orale ese, just clowning eh, it's not going no were, it's their when ever.  I know it's a rust bucket :around:
> [snapback]3184407[/snapback]​*


is not no pinche rust bucket, es un dream come true loco


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 26 2005, 01:28 AM
> *what no hail marys or our fathers????
> [snapback]3184419[/snapback]​*


fine :uh: 16 hail marys, 8 our fathers, and 4 apostles creeds


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 12:33 AM
> *is not no pinche rust bucket, es un dream come true loco
> [snapback]3184438[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Firme eh, thats how I look at all oldies, as dream rides.  I los watcho vatos.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Who being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal to God, But made himself of no reputation, and took upon the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men. Philippians 2: 6-7

GOOD ENOUGH


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 26 2005, 01:39 AM
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: Firme eh, thats how I look at all oldies, as dream rides.  I los watcho vatos.   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3184454[/snapback]​*


Hasta luego loco :wave:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

laterz chuco...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

SUP LOWRIDER PEOPLE. 
SELLING MY 20IN KNOCKS OFF WITH NO TIRES DROP ME A MESSAGE .


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 26 2005, 01:53 AM
> *SUP LOWRIDER PEOPLE.
> SELLING MY 20IN KNOCKS OFF WITH NO TIRES DROP ME A MESSAGE .
> [snapback]3184474[/snapback]​*


tha ones off tha regal or a different set


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

i got sum 17" for sale... chrome with tires 900 OBO


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

YEA OFF THE REGAL, YOU KNOW I DONT DRIVE IT VERY RARE THAT I DO


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 26 2005, 01:58 AM
> *YEA OFF THE REGAL, YOU KNOW I DONT DRIVE IT VERY RARE THAT I DO
> [snapback]3184486[/snapback]​*


what u gunna put instead of the knock offs?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 26 2005, 01:58 AM
> *YEA OFF THE REGAL, YOU KNOW I DONT DRIVE IT VERY RARE THAT I DO
> [snapback]3184486[/snapback]​*


since your getting rid if tha 20'z does this mean you getting some gold centered 13'z :cheesy:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

I DONT KISS AND TELL , YOU KNOW THAT.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 26 2005, 02:02 AM
> *I DONT KISS AND TELL , YOU KNOW THAT.
> [snapback]3184498[/snapback]​*


does this mean I am right...whoooopeeeeee...the lowrider gods are looking down upon us and rejoicing


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

NAW I SEEN SOMETHING THAT I LIKE AND I JUST CANT GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD.SHIT MAN I AINT EVEN SLEEP CUZ IM THINKINGBOUT IT :around:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 26 2005, 02:06 AM
> *NAW I SEEN SOMETHING THAT I LIKE AND I JUST CANT GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD.SHIT MAN I AINT EVEN SLEEP CUZ IM THINKINGBOUT IT  :around:
> [snapback]3184504[/snapback]​*


well wazzup then how bout a sneek peak


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man yall are on here late


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

I GUESS WE JUST GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 26 2005, 02:11 AM
> *I GUESS WE JUST GOING TO HAVE TO WAIT.
> [snapback]3184510[/snapback]​*


:Homers Voice: Oh i hate suspense...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

I was thinking bout it all night, they look so lovely :tears:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 26 2005, 02:09 AM
> *man yall are on here late
> [snapback]3184509[/snapback]​*


 we're always on at this time homie, I thought you knew


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 26 2005, 02:17 AM
> *I was thinking bout it all night, they look so lovely :tears:
> [snapback]3184515[/snapback]​*


Pm me with the details homie, I won't tell I promise


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

THE NEW SAID IT MIGHT BE RAIN ON THE WEEKEND, THE BOYS WERE TALKIN BOUT GOING TO GTOWN ON SATURDAY.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 26 2005, 02:20 AM
> *THE NEW SAID IT MIGHT BE RAIN ON THE WEEKEND, THE BOYS WERE TALKIN BOUT GOING TO GTOWN ON SATURDAY.
> [snapback]3184520[/snapback]​*


hmmmmm G-town does sound kinda cool


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

MAGIC DONT YOU GET ON CPIXEL


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 26 2005, 02:26 AM
> *MAGIC DONT YOU GET ON CPIXEL
> [snapback]3184523[/snapback]​*


yes, yes I do...whhhhhhy :scrutinize:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

NAW JUST ASKING CUZ I SAW THE PIC OF THE LOWRIDER CARTOON ON THEIR B4, WELL IM GOING TO HEAD OUT THE DOOR .LATERZ :wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Laterz :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 01:18 AM
> *we're always on at this time homie, I thought you knew
> [snapback]3184517[/snapback]​*


i see i see wassup block


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

So wazzup Firme...wuzz tha deal with tha burger sale...I've been craving them hamburguesas for tha longest


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 01:43 AM
> *So wazzup Firme...wuzz tha deal with tha burger sale...I've been craving them hamburguesas for tha longest
> [snapback]3184537[/snapback]​*


WE will be making them sun but no charge u know...it's memorial day homie


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 26 2005, 02:54 AM
> *WE will be making them sun but no charge u know...it's memorial day homie
> [snapback]3184540[/snapback]​*


sounds good to me I'll be eating about ten of them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 25 2005, 11:32 PM
> * Que onda cabrone, I still have that ranfla 4 venta
> 
> 
> ...


lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 25 2005, 02:47 PM
> *What Ever Happened to Panchos On Southwest Freeway??
> 
> thats the real question.
> [snapback]3182318[/snapback]​*


LMMFAO!!! 


cant believe panchos was mentioned in the topic... LOL


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

ALL THAT TALK ABOUT FOOD YESTERDAY MAKES ME THINK WHAT'S ON THE MENU 4 2 DAY LOL


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 26 2005, 09:55 AM
> *ALL THAT TALK ABOUT FOOD YESTERDAY MAKES ME THINK WHAT'S ON THE MENU 4 2 DAY LOL
> [snapback]3185112[/snapback]​*


hey today its 
BOSTON MARKET :cheesy:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 08:57 AM
> *hey today its
> BOSTON MARKET  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3185119[/snapback]​*


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME THE CORN BREAD IS GOOD THERE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 08:57 AM
> *hey today its
> BOSTON MARKET  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3185119[/snapback]​*


Pink what's up girl! I might not go to Dallas this weekend, afterall, either ... it's still up in the air ... if not ... see you at the park on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2005, 10:21 AM
> *Pink what's up girl!  I might not go to Dallas this weekend, afterall, either ... it's still up in the air ... if not ... see you at the park on Sunday :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3185225[/snapback]​*


hey i like the color to your car !!!
ITS PINK!!!
why not whats the reason to hype me up that your going and then leave me hangin thas wrong girl :tears:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 09:23 AM
> *hey i like the color to your car !!!
> ITS PINK!!!
> why not whats the reason to hype me up that your going and then leave me hangin thas wrong girl  :tears:
> [snapback]3185227[/snapback]​*


Are you still going?!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

roll call for H-town peeps going to Majestix picnic in Dallas


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2005, 10:32 AM
> *Are you still going?!
> [snapback]3185256[/snapback]​*


SHIT ni yo se si me van a llevar oh que ?
ill let you know in a minute ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

mi VATO dice que nadien va ir p'que no hay mula!
so no i am not going i guess well drink beer and munch at mcgregor park


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm going.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2005, 11:01 AM
> *I'm going.
> [snapback]3185384[/snapback]​*


OMG I AM CALLING CPS ON YOU :buttkick:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 25 2005, 04:28 PM
> *right..... must be nice to stash food in a desk or ride around all day looking at magazines while delievering mail....
> [snapback]3182712[/snapback]​*


Don't be Jelous. All you had to do was push Mario out of the way and you could have had his job.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 10:02 AM
> *OMG I AM CALLING CPS ON YOU  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3185387[/snapback]​*


lol ... if I don't go ... I'll be right there w/ya at the park! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 09:23 AM
> *hey i like the color to your car !!!
> ITS PINK!!!
> why not whats the reason to hype me up that your going and then leave me hangin thas wrong girl  :tears:
> [snapback]3185227[/snapback]​*


.. and purple! Thanks!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2005, 11:03 AM
> *lol ... if I don't go ... I'll be right there w/ya at the park! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3185395[/snapback]​*


THATS SOUNDS GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 10:02 AM
> *OMG I AM CALLING CPS ON YOU  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3185387[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Guns are bad UMkay.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2005, 11:14 AM
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: :uh:
> [snapback]3185430[/snapback]​*


IF THE CHILD GROWS UP TO BE A SNIPER YOU KNOW WHERE SHE GOT IT FROM DONT BE BLAMING HER 10 YR OLD FRIENDS SAYING THEY ARE BAD INFLUENCE ON YOU :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 26 2005, 06:32 AM
> *LMMFAO!!!
> cant believe panchos was mentioned in the topic... LOL
> [snapback]3184831[/snapback]​*


 THEY ARE THE SHIT ... they all give u the shits


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get Trojan batteries at?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 10:25 AM
> *IF THE CHILD GROWS UP TO BE A SNIPER YOU KNOW WHERE SHE GOT IT FROM DONT BE BLAMING HER 10 YR OLD FRIENDS SAYING THEY ARE BAD INFLUENCE ON YOU  :0
> [snapback]3185476[/snapback]​*


That's why I don't let her play video games. Those kids learn how to shoot real good.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 08:23 AM
> *hey i like the color to your car !!!
> ITS PINK!!!
> why not whats the reason to hype me up that your going and then leave me hangin thas wrong girl  :tears:
> [snapback]3185227[/snapback]​*


 POST SOME PIC OF YOUR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wont be going to majestix picnic. gotta work on sunday, anyone going to the beach or something on memorial day (monday)


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2005, 09:30 AM
> *Does anyone know where I can get Trojan batteries at?
> [snapback]3185513[/snapback]​*



LOOKS LIKE MY AK-47


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@May 26 2005, 10:19 AM
> *Guns are bad UMkay.
> [snapback]3185441[/snapback]​*



Guns are GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2005, 11:32 AM
> *That's why I don't let her play video games. Those kids learn how to shoot real good.
> [snapback]3185526[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 09:59 AM
> *Guns are GREAT :biggrin:
> [snapback]3185662[/snapback]​*


 THEY ARE FUN!!!! until u shoot yourself :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 26 2005, 11:54 AM
> *POST SOME PIC OF YOUR CAR :biggrin:
> [snapback]3185630[/snapback]​*


umm my car is not fixed up i have A daily LANCHA  
looks like this but no rims!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 26 2005, 10:28 AM
> *THEY ARE THE SHIT ... they all give u the shits
> [snapback]3185490[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: true that. my lil sis loves that place.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 26 2005, 12:16 PM
> *:roflmao: true that. my lil sis loves that place.
> [snapback]3185740[/snapback]​*


kids like it b/c they have sopapillas and ice cream!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 11:17 AM
> *kids like it b/c they have sopapillas and ice cream!!
> [snapback]3185748[/snapback]​*


lol! true that.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

chingao ya me ta grunendo la tripa !!! :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2005, 11:04 AM
> *.. and purple!  Thanks!
> [snapback]3185401[/snapback]​*


purple :cheesy: that's my fav color


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2005, 11:32 AM
> *That's why I don't let her play video games. Those kids learn how to shoot real good.
> [snapback]3185526[/snapback]​*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 12:17 PM
> *kids like it b/c they have sopapillas and ice cream!!
> [snapback]3185748[/snapback]​*


so that's why I like it, I knew there was a reason


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

everyone is waiting to see who else is going to post a mssg ???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2005, 11:32 AM
> *That's why I don't let her play video games. Those kids learn how to shoot real good.
> [snapback]3185526[/snapback]​*


So how did she learn to cuss me out? :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 25 2005, 05:28 PM
> *right..... must be nice to stash food in a desk or ride around all day looking at magazines while delievering mail....
> [snapback]3182712[/snapback]​*


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:13 PM
> *So how did she learn to cuss me out?  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3186637[/snapback]​*


shit you dont even have to teach them that they come with that in their mouth :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 03:12 PM
> *everyone is waiting to see who else is going to post a mssg ???
> [snapback]3186635[/snapback]​*


well here's mine now who's next


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 03:14 PM
> *shit you dont even have to teach them that they come with that in their mouth  :uh:
> [snapback]3186643[/snapback]​*


shes her daddy's kid!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

If this rain keeps up no night work tonight and my 5 day weekend just began.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 01:24 PM
> *If this rain keeps up no night work tonight and my 5 day weekend just began.....
> 
> 
> ...


youre hopping it keeps up im hoping it stops so i can fix my car


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

yea its pretty dark around here. rain makes me sleepy.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:24 PM
> *If this rain keeps up no night work tonight and my 5 day weekend just began.....
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell do you do for a living beg for money at the intersections ?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 02:31 PM
> *what the hell do you do for a living beg for money at the intersections ?
> [snapback]3186731[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: cabrona! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2005, 03:27 PM
> *youre hopping it keeps up im hoping it stops so i can fix my car
> [snapback]3186714[/snapback]​*


Well i'll only have 4 hours o/t vs. 16 so it sux for me too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 01:33 PM
> *Well i'll only have 4 hours o/t vs. 16 so it sux for me too.
> [snapback]3186741[/snapback]​*


thats alright , we all know youre a 6 figure dude with that 40k lac.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 03:31 PM
> *what the hell do you do for a living beg for money at the intersections ?
> [snapback]3186731[/snapback]​*


part time, I car jack full time


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2005, 03:40 PM
> *thats alright , we all know youre a 6 figure dude with that 40k lac.
> [snapback]3186750[/snapback]​*


I wish foo' give me 40k and its yours :cheesy: DR. KEN :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:40 PM
> *part time, I car jack full time
> [snapback]3186751[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:24 PM
> *If this rain keeps up no night work tonight and my 5 day weekend just began.....
> 
> 
> ...


damn I gotta work tonight regardless if it rains or not


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 03:46 PM
> *damn I gotta work tonight regardless if it rains or not
> [snapback]3186767[/snapback]​*


you must work indoors


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

SO EX214 WHEN ARE WE MUGGING LIV4LACS?
ON A FRI THATS WHEN BEGGERS GET MORE MONEY B/C ITS PAYDAY FOR MOST PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 03:47 PM
> *SO EX214 WHEN ARE WE MUGGING LIV4LACS?
> ON A FRI THATS WHEN BEGGERS GET MORE MONEY B/C ITS PAYDAY FOR MOST PEOPLE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3186770[/snapback]​*


Im high tech I only accept visa or master card on my corner......... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:47 PM
> *you must work indoors
> [snapback]3186769[/snapback]​*


I wish, I be working outdoors, every now and then I might make it indoors


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 02:47 PM
> *SO EX214 WHEN ARE WE MUGGING LIV4LACS?
> ON A FRI THATS WHEN BEGGERS GET MORE MONEY B/C ITS PAYDAY FOR MOST PEOPLE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3186770[/snapback]​*


sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:54 PM
> *Im high tech I only accept visa or master card on my corner......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3186778[/snapback]​*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

ohhh snap a high-tech beggar


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 03:55 PM
> *I wish, I be working outdoors, every now and then I might make it indoors
> [snapback]3186781[/snapback]​*


I never work indoors  gave that up along time ago.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2005, 03:57 PM
> *sssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3186788[/snapback]​*


I'll have your parts by 2am....................... :biggrin: 




J/k Im not that good..... well maybe


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i always work indoors.....in the cold ass hospital...never break a sweat :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:58 PM
> *I never work indoors  gave that up along time ago.
> [snapback]3186790[/snapback]​*


Cool, I myself prefer the outdoors over indoors except for when it rains of course


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 03:57 PM
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> ohhh snap a high-tech beggar
> [snapback]3186789[/snapback]​*


its 2005 ya know. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2005, 03:59 PM
> *i always work indoors.....in the cold ass hospital...never break a sweat  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3186796[/snapback]​*


I bet you see some gross things tho :ugh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:54 PM
> *Im high tech I only accept visa or master card on my corner......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3186778[/snapback]​*


LMFAO :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 02:01 PM
> *I bet you see some gross things tho :ugh:
> [snapback]3186803[/snapback]​*


at bed taub i did, but im not at that dump anymore :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:59 PM
> *its 2005 ya know.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3186798[/snapback]​*


yeah, even hookers have them credit card machines, but it's not like I know or anything :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 26 2005, 04:02 PM
> *yeah, even hookers have them credit card machines, but it's not like I know or anything  :ugh:
> [snapback]3186814[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Do they say? “Swipe the cards magnetic strip across my fundio baby!” :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that boy said fundio...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 04:05 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Do they say? “Swipe the cards magnetic strip across my fundio baby!” :0
> [snapback]3186836[/snapback]​*


Like I said I don't know, just heard


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

REGULATORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







mount up...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

YES HE DID SAY FUNDIO !!! :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yes, he did.....but is it flaming??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 04:24 PM
> *YES HE DID SAY FUNDIO !!! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3186945[/snapback]​*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 04:26 PM
> *yes, he did.....but is it flaming??
> [snapback]3186957[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 04:26 PM
> *yes, he did.....but is it flaming??
> [snapback]3186957[/snapback]​*


CHINGAO ASK HIM ?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

B knows about dat huh?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

actually i know all about that after i eat the chile at El Alteño on bissonett :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 04:29 PM
> *B knows about dat huh?
> [snapback]3186992[/snapback]​*


Introducing, The Flaming Fundio!!!!!! :0 burn baby!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 04:31 PM
> *actually i know all about that after i eat the chile at El Alteño on bissonett :0
> [snapback]3186999[/snapback]​*


i hate that place !


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 04:29 PM
> *B knows about dat huh?
> [snapback]3186992[/snapback]​*


whos B?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 04:31 PM
> *Introducing, The Flaming Fundio!!!!!! :0 burn baby!
> [snapback]3187003[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 03:32 PM
> *whos B?
> [snapback]3187012[/snapback]​*


liv4cracks


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 04:33 PM
> *liv4cracks
> [snapback]3187018[/snapback]​*


thats right his name is bryan ?
or something like that ... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 04:33 PM
> *liv4cracks
> [snapback]3187018[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 26 2005, 03:32 PM
> *i hate that place !
> [snapback]3187005[/snapback]​*


its not that bad... i like taqueria mexico on bellaire, i frequent that place often.



since arandas went to that 'its all bueno' thing, im not too sure anymore......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 04:36 PM
> *its not that bad...  i like taqueria mexico on bellaire, i frequent that place often.
> since arandas went to that 'its all bueno' thing, im not too sure anymore......
> [snapback]3187041[/snapback]​*


Taco Nazo foo' In da Branch! Mmmmmmmmm yummy!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

here we go agian a la burra y el mice hablando de comida talk bout diets i bet this subject will die !!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck a diet i had a cheeseburger earlier. and gonna drink more beer tonite


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

From assholes to food............... LOL! :twak: burning assholes at that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man i wanna go to BK for a double whopper w/cheese pleez. im fuggn hungry and ready to get the hell outta hurrr!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

go get that triple from whataburger...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2005, 03:47 PM
> *go get that triple from whataburger...
> [snapback]3187106[/snapback]​*


hell yea :biggrin: 






p.s., im talkin to liv4lacs on IM, he said he'll be right back he has to poop.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i never tried it....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 04:47 PM
> *hell yea :biggrin:
> p.s., im talkin to liv4lacs on IM, he said he'll be right back he has to poop.
> [snapback]3187111[/snapback]​*


sure is nice to be regular! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2005, 03:48 PM
> *i never tried it....
> [snapback]3187120[/snapback]​*



its a killer homie. it'll put you down for the count.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 03:49 PM
> *its a killer homie.  it'll put you down for the count.
> [snapback]3187124[/snapback]​*



kinda like B after he drinks alotta beer :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

From burning assholes to food then my poop and back to food we're fucking cooked!!! :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 03:52 PM
> *From burning assholes to food then my poop and back to food we're fucking cooked!!! :buttkick:
> [snapback]3187143[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 02:51 PM
> *kinda like B after he drinks alotta beer :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187138[/snapback]​*


thats what i heard about him in dallas.........heard he a rookie :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2005, 04:55 PM
> *thats what i heard about him in dallas.........heard he a rookie  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187158[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL EVERY 1 WENT ON A DIET AFTER YESTERDAY OR WHAT NO MORE CHIPS AND ICE CREAM LOL


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 26 2005, 05:11 PM
> *WHAT THE HELL EVERY 1 WENT ON A DIET AFTER YESTERDAY OR WHAT NO MORE CHIPS AND ICE CREAM LOL
> [snapback]3187202[/snapback]​*


hey thats only on stress days !!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

OK EVERYONE PINK PANTHER IS OUT I GOTS TO GET MY NAILS DID BYE EX214 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 26 2005, 03:31 PM
> *actually i know all about that after i eat the chile at El Alteño on bissonett :0
> [snapback]3186999[/snapback]​*


Te gusta el chile?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup disturbed


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 26 2005, 04:11 PM
> *WHAT THE HELL EVERY 1 WENT ON A DIET AFTER YESTERDAY OR WHAT NO MORE CHIPS AND ICE CREAM LOL
> [snapback]3187202[/snapback]​*


Hell no, No diets for me. :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 26 2005, 05:12 PM
> *sup disturbed
> [snapback]3187513[/snapback]​*


 sup block, just trying to catch up on thangs


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 26 2005, 06:24 PM
> *sup block, just trying to catch up on thangs
> [snapback]3187533[/snapback]​*


cool cool u barely starting?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 26 2005, 05:22 PM
> *Hell no, No diets for me.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187529[/snapback]​*


 shit me either.....bring on a buffet


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 26 2005, 05:25 PM
> *cool cool u barely starting?
> [snapback]3187538[/snapback]​*



yea.....bored as hell, and im hungry


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

(Shivering) what all this talk about diets... (Shivering)


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 26 2005, 05:27 PM
> *yea.....bored as hell, and im hungry
> [snapback]3187548[/snapback]​*


Then lets go hit up a buffet.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 26 2005, 05:31 PM
> *Then lets go hit up a buffet.
> [snapback]3187567[/snapback]​*


itz whateva, let me kno where and when.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

NOw and somewhere on your end of town I gotta head that way soon anyways.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2005, 01:59 PM
> *i always work indoors.....in the cold ass hospital...never break a sweat  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3186796[/snapback]​*



try A/c insallation...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2005, 02:31 PM
> *Introducing, The Flaming Fundio!!!!!! :0 burn baby!
> [snapback]3187003[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2005, 02:55 PM
> *thats what i heard about him in dallas.........heard he a rookie  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187158[/snapback]​*


try going to Vegas w/him...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 26 2005, 04:22 PM
> *Hell no, No diets for me.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3187529[/snapback]​*



FNU 4 life!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2005, 06:35 AM
> *FNU 4 life!!!
> [snapback]3189246[/snapback]​*





The Resurrection has Begun......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: to the ppl i was chillin with last night.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 06:00 AM
> *:wave: to the ppl i was chillin with last night.
> [snapback]3189313[/snapback]​*


HI :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 05:54 AM
> *The Resurrection has Begun......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3189296[/snapback]​*


I'M NOT JUST A MEMBER BUT I'M ALSO THE PRESIDENT!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2005, 08:19 AM
> *HI :biggrin:
> [snapback]3189508[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 07:34 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3189545[/snapback]​*



JK I WASN'T THERE!! i was doing side job till 10pm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2005, 08:42 AM
> *JK I WASN'T THERE!!  i was doing side job till 10pm
> [snapback]3189555[/snapback]​*


for real!?!?!? hahahahha!!! oh well regardless...whats up! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2005, 08:42 AM
> *JK I WASN'T THERE!!  i was doing a hand job till 10pm
> [snapback]3189555[/snapback]​*




:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 08:45 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3189564[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

WUENOS DIAS PEOPLE ... :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 08:47 AM
> *WUENOS DIAS PEOPLE ...  :wave:
> [snapback]3189570[/snapback]​*




wuts for lunch?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2005, 09:42 AM
> *JK I WASN'T THERE!!  i was doing a hand job till 10pm
> [snapback]3189555[/snapback]​*


Damn Dave does the wife know :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 09:49 AM
> *wuts for lunch?
> [snapback]3189576[/snapback]​*


Is that all you think about foo'........ :uh: lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

foo' i wake up hungry


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

there was too much junk food in the office today. had croissants, kolaches, donuts, and cinnamon rolls. imma be miserable...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 08:59 AM
> *there was too much junk food in the office today. had croissants, kolaches, donuts, and cinnamon rolls. imma be miserable...
> [snapback]3189604[/snapback]​*



awww dammit, i'd be in heaven :biggrin: 




i love kolaches.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

yea i know. i do too. i think ill go eat another one just for you... :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 09:04 AM
> *yea i know. i do too. i think ill go eat another one just for you...  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3189632[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 08:47 AM
> *WUENOS DIAS PEOPLE ...  :wave:
> [snapback]3189570[/snapback]​*


Que onda, Pink!?!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2005, 07:53 AM
> *Damn Dave does the wife know :0
> [snapback]3189586[/snapback]​*



IT WAS FOR JASON "LIZARD'S" PARENTS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 09:09 AM
> *
> [snapback]3189653[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2005, 09:10 AM
> *IT WAS FOR JASON "LIZARD'S" PARENTS
> [snapback]3189661[/snapback]​*




the hand job??????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 09:09 AM
> *
> [snapback]3189653[/snapback]​*


mmmm...kolaches.... :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 07:00 AM
> *:wave: to the ppl i was chillin with last night.
> [snapback]3189313[/snapback]​*


:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 09:14 AM
> *:wave:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3189683[/snapback]​*


leaving me at the parking lot while you were already drinkin it up... :angry: 




YOU OWE ME BIATCH!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 09:13 AM
> *mmmm...kolaches.... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3189677[/snapback]​*




one of the benefits of working at a law firm...theres always food. i like it when those copy firms come around kissin ur ass and they drop off cookies and kolaches and goodies :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 09:16 AM
> *one of the benefits of working at a law firm...theres always food.  i like it when those copy firms come around kissin ur ass and they drop off cookies and kolaches and goodies :biggrin:
> [snapback]3189693[/snapback]​*


hell yea same here but im at a steel company. we are always getting food. its cool when you're starving in the morning like today...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 09:17 AM
> *hell yea same here but im at a steel company. we are always getting food. its cool when you're starving in the morning like today...
> [snapback]3189699[/snapback]​*




those bastards havent brought anything in awhile, like today :angry: 

and im really hungry today. jam one in the fax and send it over :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 09:19 AM
> *those bastards havent brought anything in awhile, like today :angry:
> 
> and im really hungry today.  jam one in the fax and send it over :biggrin:
> [snapback]3189705[/snapback]​*


ok whats your fax number?!!?!? :cheesy: 


and we got alot still. there are like four boxes of food....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 08:11 AM
> *the hand job??????
> [snapback]3189666[/snapback]​*


 :angry: :angry: 

NO THE AC


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 09:16 AM
> *leaving me at the parking lot while you were already drinkin it up... :angry:
> YOU OWE ME BIATCH!!!!
> [snapback]3189692[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: sorry ... :happysad: I'll make it up to you this weekend!  btw .... you got any clorox I can borrow? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 09:16 AM
> *one of the benefits of working at a law firm...theres always food.  i like it when those copy firms come around kissin ur ass and they drop off cookies and kolaches and goodies :biggrin:
> [snapback]3189693[/snapback]​*


No shit ... I work at a law firm, too ... vendors are always bringing stuff ... my favorite sexy bald vendor even brings me biosilk for my hair ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 09:29 AM
> *:ugh: sorry ...  :happysad: I'll make it up to you this weekend!   btw .... you got any clorox I can borrow?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3189753[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

for real... :around:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@May 27 2005, 09:49 AM
> *wuts for lunch?
> [snapback]3189576[/snapback]​*


taco cabana 
taco salad with fajita no sour cream or guacamole and thousand island dressing and a lemonade!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Que onda, Pink!?!
> [snapback]3189654[/snapback]​*


aqui con estos chavos hablando de comida en el trabajo :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 09:48 AM
> *aqui con estos chavos hablando de comida en el trabajo  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3189872[/snapback]​*


 what's up for tonight?! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This topic turned into a Taqueria :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 08:52 AM
> * what's up for tonight?!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3189902[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats going down this weekend H town?


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

How about the homie I met a few weeks ago at the park with the choptop mc.
Just droped by to wave a hand. My son was asking about the bike that was raffled. Told him I hadn't heard anything. Anyways, we'll try to make it to the park this sunday if the weather holds up. by the way, we were in the primerd regal.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2005, 09:56 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3189923[/snapback]​*


sorry! I forgot you and I already had plans ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 09:18 AM
> *sorry!  I forgot you and I already had plans ...
> [snapback]3190012[/snapback]​*


there aint no u and i, us, we, ours. so gone on


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2005, 10:19 AM
> *there aint no u and i, us, we, ours. so gone on
> [snapback]3190016[/snapback]​*


sh'upnga :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Palo_@May 27 2005, 10:13 AM
> *How about the homie I met a few weeks ago at the park with the choptop mc.
> Just droped by to wave a hand. My son was asking about the bike that was raffled. Told him I hadn't heard anything. Anyways, we'll try to make it to the park this sunday if the weather holds up.  by the way, we were in the primerd regal.
> [snapback]3189991[/snapback]​*


some one won the bike. scroll back about 20 pages.


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 27 2005, 09:20 AM
> *some one won the bike.  scroll back about 20 pages.
> [snapback]3190022[/snapback]​*


I started to do that but each day takes about 5-6 pages and everybody keeps talking about food. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Palo_@May 27 2005, 09:37 AM
> *I started to do that but each day takes about 5-6 pages and everybody keeps talking about food. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190076[/snapback]​*



We hungry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 08:00 AM
> *:wave: to the ppl i was chillin with last night.
> [snapback]3189313[/snapback]​*


IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU LAST NITE, NEXT TIME DONT PARTY TO HARD, YOU WERE ACTEN TOO WILD! LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 27 2005, 09:53 AM
> *This topic turned into a Taqueria  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3189912[/snapback]​*




quit hatin, you know you're hungry :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 11:09 AM
> *IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU LAST NITE, NEXT TIME DONT PARTY TO HARD, YOU WERE ACTEN TOO WILD! LOL
> [snapback]3190197[/snapback]​*


sssssshhhhhhhh!!!! and keep the pics to yourself.  LOL

hey you!!! :cheesy: it was cool meeting you too!!! 

i still think your license is fake.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 10:23 AM
> *sssssshhhhhhhh!!!! and keep the pics to yourself.    LOL
> 
> hey you!!!  :cheesy: it was cool meeting you too!!!
> ...



DANG WERE WAS THE PARY AT!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 12:23 PM
> *sssssshhhhhhhh!!!! and keep the pics to yourself.    LOL
> 
> hey you!!!  :cheesy: it was cool meeting you too!!!
> ...


IS IT KOOL IF I SHOW THE PICS TO EVERYONE?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 12:23 PM
> *sssssshhhhhhhh!!!! and keep the pics to yourself.    LOL
> 
> hey you!!!  :cheesy: it was cool meeting you too!!!
> ...


MY FRIEND AND I WERE SO BORED I TOOK HER TO GET HER TOUNGE PIERCED AND YOU ALL ARE PARTYING WHERE IS ALL THIS GOING ON?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

BY THE WAY MY LICENSE IS NOT FAKE JUST BECUZ IT HAS WHITE OUT ON SEVERAL SPOTS.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 11:33 AM
> *BY THE WAY MY LICENSE IS NOT FAKE JUST BECUZ IT HAS WHITE OUT ON SEVERAL SPOTS.
> [snapback]3190324[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 12:33 PM
> *BY THE WAY MY LICENSE IS NOT FAKE JUST BECUZ IT HAS WHITE OUT ON SEVERAL SPOTS.
> [snapback]3190324[/snapback]​*


ITS CALLED "LA PULGA"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 11:33 AM
> *MY FRIEND AND I WERE SO BORED I TOOK HER TO GET HER TOUNGE PIERCED AND YOU ALL ARE PARTYING WHERE IS ALL THIS GOING ON?
> [snapback]3190323[/snapback]​*


It was a last minute thing, girl ... you need to give me your number so we can invite you next time! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 10:38 AM
> *It was a last minute thing, girl ... you need to give me your number so we can invite you next time!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3190343[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 12:38 PM
> *It was a last minute thing, girl ... you need to give me your number so we can invite you next time!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3190343[/snapback]​*


MAYBE WE SHOULD PICK A BETTER SPOT NEXT TIME, SOME PEOPLE MIGHT FEEL UNCOMFORTABLE.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 11:31 AM
> *IS IT KOOL IF I SHOW THE PICS TO EVERYONE?
> [snapback]3190318[/snapback]​*


nnnnoooooo!!!!! only for you. :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 12:47 PM
> *MAYBE WE SHOULD PICK A BETTER SPOT NEXT TIME, SOME PEOPLE MIGHT FEEL UNCOMFORTABLE.
> [snapback]3190354[/snapback]​*


WHERE DID YALL GO ?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 11:33 AM
> *MY FRIEND AND I WERE SO BORED I TOOK HER TO GET HER TOUNGE PIERCED AND YOU ALL ARE PARTYING WHERE IS ALL THIS GOING ON?
> [snapback]3190323[/snapback]​*


if i had your number i would of invited you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 11:33 AM
> *BY THE WAY MY LICENSE IS NOT FAKE JUST BECUZ IT HAS WHITE OUT ON SEVERAL SPOTS.
> [snapback]3190324[/snapback]​*


sure!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 11:47 AM
> *MAYBE WE SHOULD PICK A BETTER SPOT NEXT TIME, SOME PEOPLE MIGHT FEEL UNCOMFORTABLE.
> [snapback]3190354[/snapback]​*


i would of been cool if i had not hit all that construction. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 09:59 AM
> *there was too much junk food in the office today. had croissants, kolaches, donuts, and cinnamon rolls. imma be miserable...
> [snapback]3189604[/snapback]​*


damn I need to go work where you at girl


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 27 2005, 11:56 AM
> *damn I need to go work where you at girl
> [snapback]3190396[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 11:47 AM
> *MAYBE WE SHOULD PICK A BETTER SPOT NEXT TIME, SOME PEOPLE MIGHT FEEL UNCOMFORTABLE.
> [snapback]3190354[/snapback]​*


I HAD A BLAST! LOL ... :biggrin: But that's cool ... wherever!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 12:33 PM
> *MY FRIEND AND I WERE SO BORED I TOOK HER TO GET HER TOUNGE PIERCED AND YOU ALL ARE PARTYING WHERE IS ALL THIS GOING ON?
> [snapback]3190323[/snapback]​*


Fo reals where was the party at and why was I not informed


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 27 2005, 12:00 PM
> *Fo reals where was the party at and why was I not informed
> [snapback]3190413[/snapback]​*


i didnt have your number.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2005, 11:46 AM
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3190351[/snapback]​*


NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

CHINGAO WHERE WAS THE PARTY AT :angry: :burn:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 01:01 PM
> *i didnt have your number.
> [snapback]3190415[/snapback]​*


that is no excuse


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 12:02 PM
> *CHINGAO WHERE WAS THE PARTY AT  :angry:  :burn:
> [snapback]3190426[/snapback]​*










*I'll never tell*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 27 2005, 12:02 PM
> *that is no excuse
> [snapback]3190432[/snapback]​*


  


i thought about you....does that count? :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 12:04 PM
> *
> i thought about you....does that count? :cheesy:
> [snapback]3190447[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 27 2005, 01:02 PM
> *that is no excuse
> [snapback]3190432[/snapback]​*


EXACTLY THAT IS WHAT LIL IS FOR ""COMMUNICATION"


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 11:05 AM
> *:0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3190449[/snapback]​*


 POST THE PICS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2005, 12:08 PM
> *POST THE PICS
> [snapback]3190478[/snapback]​*


what pics?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 01:10 PM
> *what pics?
> 
> 
> ...


THE WORST THING IS NOT WASTED TALENT ITS PICTURE PROOF :ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 01:04 PM
> *
> i thought about you....does that count? :cheesy:
> [snapback]3190447[/snapback]​*


yes, but only if it involved whipped cream :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 27 2005, 12:20 PM
> *yes, but only if it involved whipped cream  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190543[/snapback]​*


  :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 12:17 PM
> *THE WORST THING IS NOT WASTED TALENT ITS PICTURE PROOF :ugh:
> [snapback]3190532[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whos all hittin up the part on sunday....???


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2005, 01:33 PM
> *whos all hittin up the part on sunday....???
> [snapback]3190609[/snapback]​*


(jumps up excitedly waving hand in air) me, me, me


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2005, 01:08 PM
> *POST THE PICS
> [snapback]3190478[/snapback]​*


i have some of the pics on my camera phone, only for me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 12:53 PM
> *i have some of the pics on my camera phone, only for me
> [snapback]3190718[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 11:53 AM
> *i have some of the pics on my camera phone, only for me
> [snapback]3190718[/snapback]​*


got damn camera phones.. lol i wanna see the pics too... email them to yourself


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 12:53 PM
> *i have some of the pics on my camera phone, only for me
> [snapback]3190718[/snapback]​*


:around: wtf!


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Whats going on tonite weres the party @ :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2005, 02:01 PM
> *:around: wtf!
> [snapback]3190765[/snapback]​*


ANDALE NO QUE NO :0 
TE AGARARON CON LAS MANOS EN LA MASA !!! :uh: 
EEEWWWW I WONDER WHAT KIND OF MASA??? :0  :dunno: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 01:35 PM
> *ANDALE NO QUE NO  :0
> TE AGARARON CON LAS MANOS EN LA MASA !!! :uh:
> EEEWWWW I WONDER WHAT KIND OF MASA??? :0    :dunno:  :nono:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3190919[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: it wasn't me!! lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up iceberg..... lol wanna hit the switches on the chair again


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 11:53 AM
> *i have some of the pics on my camera phone, only for me
> [snapback]3190718[/snapback]​*


THOSE ARE THE ONES :biggrin: I'M TALKING ABOUT


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> :roflmao: it wasn't me!! lol
> [snapback]3190943[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man talking about wild whewwwwwwwww


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 01:21 PM
> *man talking about wild whewwwwwwwww
> [snapback]3191124[/snapback]​*


bigggggg joooohhnnnn


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 03:21 PM
> *man talking about wild whewwwwwwwww
> [snapback]3191124[/snapback]​*


A LA CHINGADA, 

ITS OK EX214 IM SURE NOT THAT MANY PEOPLE SAW :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 02:35 PM
> *A LA CHINGADA,
> 
> ITS OK EX214 IM SURE NOT THAT MANY PEOPLE SAW  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3191197[/snapback]​*


HEY!!! I WAS A GOOD GIRL!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 03:35 PM
> *A LA CHINGADA,
> 
> ITS OK EX214 IM SURE NOT THAT MANY PEOPLE SAW  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3191197[/snapback]​*


Not many people saw, but I bet a lot know


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 27 2005, 02:46 PM
> *Not many people saw, but I bet a lot know
> [snapback]3191234[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 03:46 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3191236[/snapback]​*


don't laugh we know about you as well


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 27 2005, 02:51 PM
> *don't laugh we know about you as well
> [snapback]3191269[/snapback]​*


whatcha talkin bout?!?!? :angel:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2005, 03:54 PM
> *whatcha talkin bout?!?!? :angel:
> [snapback]3191285[/snapback]​*


You know exactly what I'm talking bout


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2005, 03:06 PM
> *wats up iceberg..... lol wanna hit the switches on the chair again
> [snapback]3191039[/snapback]​*


are you refering to me????


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 27 2005, 03:58 PM
> *are you refering to me????
> [snapback]3191300[/snapback]​*


no fool, he talking to the other piece of cabbage around here :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 27 2005, 02:55 PM
> *You know exactly what I'm talking bout
> [snapback]3191291[/snapback]​*


uh, no i dont. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 27 2005, 03:59 PM
> *no fool, he talking to the other piece of cabbage around here  :uh:
> [snapback]3191305[/snapback]​*


hahahaha, NO! :twak: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup lowrider people , whats the topic for today uffin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 27 2005, 04:16 PM
> *sup lowrider people , whats the topic for today uffin:
> [snapback]3191404[/snapback]​*


ITS NOT FOOD ITS FREAKS !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 27 2005, 01:58 PM
> *are you refering to me????
> [snapback]3191300[/snapback]​*


lol yea i am


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2005, 05:11 PM
> *lol yea i am
> [snapback]3191643[/snapback]​*


oh i see the switches yes the chair....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 27 2005, 03:25 PM
> *oh i see the switches yes the chair....
> [snapback]3191696[/snapback]​*


yea..it only has a one way switch.... dump and thats it


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@May 27 2005, 04:38 PM
> *ITS NOT FOOD ITS FREAKS !
> [snapback]3191471[/snapback]​*


NO COMMENT! :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

just a reminder,this topic is about houston,not off topic bullshit!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2005, 04:33 PM
> *NO COMMENT! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191888[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 27 2005, 05:17 PM
> *just a reminder,this topic is about houston,not off topic bullshit!!!!
> [snapback]3192031[/snapback]​*



dont get mad... just having some fun


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone have a 4 hole switch plate that they don't need?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

What up P?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 27 2005, 08:35 PM
> *Does anyone have a 4 hole switch plate that they don't need?
> [snapback]3192591[/snapback]​*


how big? i got some aluminum plates in the garage and a badass drill :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I need two 4 hole plates. want to mount the switchez under the dash.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is anyone doing anything tonite?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sleeping


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 27 2005, 08:49 PM
> *I need two 4 hole plates. want to mount the switchez under the dash.
> [snapback]3192629[/snapback]​*


i make them 4 u homie , no charge, just hit the switch or light up the road with those titanium plates :cheesy: that was cool


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 27 2005, 08:49 PM
> *Is anyone doing anything tonite?
> [snapback]3192631[/snapback]​*


i'm going 2 stick around tonight, i want 2 be the 300 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2005, 11:00 PM
> *i'm going 2 stick around tonight, i want 2 be the 300 :biggrin:
> [snapback]3192664[/snapback]​*



Boiler, did you watch the fights on telefutura earlier?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 27 2005, 09:02 PM
> *Boiler, did you watch the fights on telefutura earlier?
> [snapback]3192673[/snapback]​*


man i missed them, were they good? i was working on the mc, i got make sure it's ready 4 sunday. don't want 2 potato chip like last sunday  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2005, 11:18 PM
> *man i missed them, were they good? i was working on the mc, i got make sure it's ready 4 sunday. don't want 2 potato chip like last sunday   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3192700[/snapback]​*



Fell asleep through the first 2 woke up for the "main" event and fell back to sleep by the second round, too boring!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what's up sicdeville creator.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 27 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Fell asleep through the first 2 woke up for the "main" event and fell back to sleep by the second round,  too boring!
> [snapback]3192703[/snapback]​*


good, i didn't miss anything then, what about tomorrow ? are u going 2 watch grandpa chavez fight? :uh: well i am but i just want 2 see jesus chavez. and chavez jr   jesus chavez vs hernandez = a good 1


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2005, 11:27 PM
> *good, i didn't miss anything then, what about tomorrow ? are u going 2 watch grandpa chavez fight?  :uh:  well i am but i just want 2 see jesus chavez. and chavez jr     jesus chavez vs hernandez = a good 1
> [snapback]3192720[/snapback]​*



El matador?

Not on PPV right? :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 27 2005, 09:29 PM
> *El matador?
> 
> Not on PPV right? :angry:
> [snapback]3192726[/snapback]​*


yes it is el matador :cheesy: yes it's ppv :angry: :angry:  it's only 19.99   come over it starts at 7.30
damm boxing critics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2005, 01:06 PM
> *wats up iceberg..... lol wanna hit the switches on the chair again
> [snapback]3191039[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That shit was funny!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 11:32 PM
> *TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3192876[/snapback]​*


happy bday goofy man


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 10:33 PM
> *happy bday goofy man
> [snapback]3192877[/snapback]​*


lets go for the Big 400....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

B


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HAM NIZZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 10:44 PM
> *HAM NIZZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3192911[/snapback]​*


sup goofy!...happy b-day


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Just a reminder to all HLC members and HTown Lowriders...THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL will be having a bbq picnic at MACGREGOR PARK Sunday may 29th...12pm-???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@May 27 2005, 10:46 PM
> *sup goofy!...happy b-day
> [snapback]3192915[/snapback]​*


Thanks Lord Ham...  ill be at hec's party tomorrow...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 11:50 PM
> *Thanks Lord Ham...  ill be at hec's party tomorrow...
> [snapback]3192921[/snapback]​*


PARTY? DID SOMEONE SAY PARTY?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 10:59 PM
> *PARTY? DID SOMEONE SAY PARTY?
> [snapback]3192938[/snapback]​*


party in the southwest side!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 11:07 PM
> * ....
> [snapback]3192945[/snapback]​*


HAPPY B-DAY !!!!!!


JUAN


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2005, 09:00 PM
> *i'm going 2 stick around tonight, i want 2 be the 300 :biggrin:
> [snapback]3192664[/snapback]​*


too bad boiler..its gonna be THE EMPEROR who hits 400!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 27 2005, 11:09 PM
> *HAPPY B-DAY !!!!!!
> JUAN
> [snapback]3192948[/snapback]​*


thanks Juan...another lonely night huh.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 11:10 PM
> *thanks Juan...another lonely night huh.....
> [snapback]3192950[/snapback]​*


I JUST GOT HOME . LITTLE GET TOGETHER OUT IN CLEAR LAKE ..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

i want big john to pop out of a cake for me!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 11:11 PM
> *i want big john to pop out of a cake for me!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3192956[/snapback]​*


PAGE 400 COMING UP!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 27 2005, 11:11 PM
> *I JUST GOT HOME . LITTLE GET TOGETHER OUT IN CLEAR LAKE ..
> [snapback]3192955[/snapback]​*


damn atleast you went out...  maybe i'll do something to celebrate my b day..Big John were you taking me??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Juan u going to the park Sunday??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

400??? yet


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

happy b day again man


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 28 2005, 12:11 AM
> *i want big john to pop out of a cake for me!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3192956[/snapback]​*


dude ur dumb man


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I did IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  MR400!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2005, 09:23 PM
> *what's up sicdeville creator.
> [snapback]3192706[/snapback]​*


wats da deal boiler


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

the chocolate bunny has hopped in...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 10:32 PM
> *TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3192876[/snapback]​*


happy b-day... ur going to get a chocloate bunny surprise come out of your cake


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 11:17 PM
> *the chocolate bunny has hopped in...
> [snapback]3192973[/snapback]​*


just got home from riding the bike.... i took it for a spin 2 some chicks house round the corner


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2005, 11:18 PM
> *happy b-day... ur going to get a chocloate bunny surprise come out of your cake
> [snapback]3192975[/snapback]​*


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=177463]
here u go goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:23 PM
> *[attachmentid=177463]
> here u go goofy
> [snapback]3192986[/snapback]​*


you nasty mofo!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup juan


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:23 PM
> *[attachmentid=177463]
> here u go goofy
> [snapback]3192986[/snapback]​*


dats sic.. but kind of a turn on.. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 12:26 AM
> *dats sic.. but kind of a turn on.. lol
> [snapback]3192994[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2005, 11:26 PM
> *dats sic.. but kind of a turn on.. lol
> [snapback]3192994[/snapback]​*


wheres the crew at?? Still at The Palace?? :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this is a great day for houston riders in the lay it low community......we now hit 400 pages horayyyyyyy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 11:27 PM
> *whers the crew at??Still at The Palace?? :cheesy:
> [snapback]3193002[/snapback]​*


i dunno.. i guess


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:28 PM
> *this is a great day for houston riders in the lay it low community......we now hit 400 pages      horayyyyyyy
> [snapback]3193006[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=177466]
a toast to houston lay it lowers


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:32 PM
> *[attachmentid=177466]
> a toast to houston lay it lowers
> [snapback]3193019[/snapback]​*


lol...... :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

happy b-day goof


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

Today's Birthdays 
9 members are celebrating their birthday today
UR2FAT(19),  Lord TX(27), CONTAGIOUS(19), nathand(24), KandyMcSS(20), DON_NUTTS.(27), diana619sd(28) 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 28 2005, 12:36 AM
> *Today's Birthdays
> 9 members are celebrating their birthday today
> UR2FAT(19),  Lord TX(27), CONTAGIOUS(19), nathand(24), KandyMcSS(20), DON_NUTTS.(27), diana619sd(28)
> ...


man somebody is old lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 27 2005, 11:35 PM
> *happy b-day goof
> [snapback]3193027[/snapback]​*


Thanx Bird...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 27 2005, 11:36 PM
> *Today's Birthdays
> 9 members are celebrating their birthday today
> UR2FAT(19),  Lord TX(27), CONTAGIOUS(19), nathand(24), KandyMcSS(20), DON_NUTTS.(27), diana619sd(28)
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:37 PM
> *man somebody is old lol
> [snapback]3193033[/snapback]​*


i can call him a old fart soon


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:37 PM
> *man somebody is old lol
> [snapback]3193033[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:37 PM
> *man im old lol
> [snapback]3193033[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 28 2005, 12:43 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3193055[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lataz guys.. had a long nite.. im goin to bed.... hey goofy.. look for the chocolate bunny cart-wheel going past your window tonight


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 12:45 AM
> *lataz guys.. had a long nite.. im goin to bed.... hey goofy.. look for the chocolate bunny cart-wheel going past your window tonight
> [snapback]3193065[/snapback]​*


yeah u got him thurs remember


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:45 PM
> *yeah u got him thurs remember
> [snapback]3193068[/snapback]​*


thats nasty


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:45 PM
> *yeah u got him thurs remember
> [snapback]3193068[/snapback]​*


yup.. then the mother fucker tackled me.... and i got ice block


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 12:48 AM
> *yup.. then the mother fucker tackled me.... and i got ice block
> [snapback]3193075[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 11:47 PM
> *im nasty
> [snapback]3193072[/snapback]​*


ewww cochino


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2005, 11:49 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3193080[/snapback]​*


ummm i need a translator


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2005, 11:11 PM
> *i want big john to pop his cock in my butt for me!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3192956[/snapback]​*


ha


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Was up to all the Low Lows in H-Town Representing, just want to let all you homies know that Sunday Night, 5/29/05, 9:0Op.m at the Olympic Night club, off of 45 South and Monroe St. which turns into Winkler St,. Chingo Bling will be filming his Video WHICH WILL BE FEATURED ON M-TV. We should help our Carnal, because this homeboy is putting it down for H-Town. It should not take more than a few hours. Hope tha rain does'nt fuck it up for us riders. :dunno: PS," SORRY I FUCKED UP ON THE TIME LAST NIGHT" :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

][/quote]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday Goofy


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:0 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Whats up everyone. Whats going on. Here is a link to my website photo gallery of some work that I have done. Adding more pics later. 

Marcustoms photo gallery

later

Mark

marcustoms.com


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 12:58 AM
> * Was up to all the Low Lows in H-Town Representing, just want to let all you homies know that Sunday morning 5/29/05, 9:00a.m at the Olympic Night club, off of 45 South and Monroe St. Chingo Bling will be filming his Video WHICH WILL BE FEATURED ON M-TV. We should help our Carnal, because this homeboy is putting it down for H-Town. It should not take more than a few hours, Just in time to support the Picnic at Mc Gregor Park. Hope tha rain does'nt fuck it up for us riders.  :dunno:
> [snapback]3193110[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 28 2005, 02:14 AM
> *ok ok ok ok thats enough horseplaying for one night
> [snapback]3193165[/snapback]​*


yes,yes, that's enough horseplay no more


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 02:14 AM
> *:nono:
> [snapback]3193166[/snapback]​*


what time to what time, who all is going ese, will there be food involved...directions loco directions


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok ok ok im done...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 28 2005, 02:17 AM
> *
> [snapback]3193183[/snapback]​*


hey I thought we said it was over


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 28 2005, 01:19 AM
> *hey I thought we said it was over
> [snapback]3193189[/snapback]​*


it is


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 28 2005, 01:19 AM
> *
> [snapback]3193192[/snapback]​*


dude your late man its over


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

damn this shit is to fuccin funny
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 28 2005, 01:19 AM
> *damn this shit is to fuccin funny
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> [snapback]3193196[/snapback]​*


yes it was


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i was going to stop.. but not anymore


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 02:17 AM
> *does he wants some rides.. or just extras
> [snapback]3193179[/snapback]​*


yeah does he want ranflas or just extras


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@May 28 2005, 12:14 AM
> *Whats up everyone. Whats going on. Here is a link to my website photo gallery of some work that I have done. Adding more pics later.
> 
> Marcustoms photo gallery
> ...


nice work homie.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man u still going on enough already lol


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 28 2005, 02:22 AM
> *nice work homie.....
> [snapback]3193206[/snapback]​*



Thanks bro. Just trying to let people check out my work. I appreciate you checking it out.

Mark


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 28 2005, 02:26 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3193221[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

quote=Senor_Magic,May 28 2005, 01:17 AM]what time to what time, who all is going ese, will there be food involved...directions loco directions
[snapback]3193180[/snapback]​[/quote]
eh homie all he is asking is for the support, thats why we never come up, cuz raza always expect something for just a little support, ese  p.s the directions are simple. go 45 south, towards G-Town, take a left on Monroe under the Freeway, pass the first light then it will turn into Winkler St, and it's on tha left side.  night time @9:00p.m TO 11:00p.m ,"sorry fucked up on the time last night" :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 01:17 AM
> *does he wants some rides.. or just extras
> [snapback]3193179[/snapback]​*


BOTH HOMEBOY


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 12:33 AM
> *BOTH HOMEBOY
> [snapback]3193246[/snapback]​*


all i got is a bike


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 01:36 AM
> *all i got is a bike
> [snapback]3193254[/snapback]​*


The one you had at my Store?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 12:38 AM
> *The one you brought to my Store?
> [snapback]3193257[/snapback]​*


yea thats me. but i got a new one out.. the sic deville
[attachmentid=177506]
[attachmentid=177507]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 01:40 AM
> *yea thats me. but i got a new one out.. the sic deville
> [attachmentid=177506]
> [attachmentid=177507]
> [snapback]3193263[/snapback]​*


shit rep that one, it will be seen on M.T.V :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> quote=Senor_Magic,May 28 2005, 01:17 AM]what time to what time, who all is going ese, will there be food involved...directions loco directions
> [snapback]3193180[/snapback]​


eh homie all he is asking is for the support, thats why we never come up, cuz raza always expect something for just a little support, ese  p.s the directions are simple. go 45 south, towards G-Town, take a left on Monroe under the Freeway, pass the first light and it's on tha left side.  9:00a.m TO 11:00a.m
[snapback]3193230[/snapback]​[/quote]

damn that place is right down the street from mi canton


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> eh homie all he is asking is for the support, thats why we never come up, cuz raza always expect something for just a little support, ese  p.s the directions are simple. go 45 south, towards G-Town, take a left on Monroe under the Freeway, pass the first light and it's on tha left side.  9:00a.m TO 11:00a.m
> [snapback]3193230[/snapback]​


damn that place is right down the street from mi canton
[snapback]3193266[/snapback]​[/quote]
:biggrin: POS QUE CHINGADO ESPERAS ESE GO EARLY, I'LL BE THEIR SUNDAY. uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 12:42 AM
> *shit rep that one, it will be seen on M.T.V :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3193265[/snapback]​*


ill try to make it out there....is the shoot going to be inside or outside


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 01:45 AM
> *ill try to make it out there....is the shoot going to be inside or outside
> [snapback]3193275[/snapback]​*


IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE OUT SIDE BUT IT MIGHT RAIN :dunno:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 28 2005, 01:48 AM
> *[attachmentid=177509]:biggrin:
> [snapback]3193283[/snapback]​*


ESTE VATO,COMO CHINGAN CON TODO ESTE BULL SHIT :twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> damn that place is right down the street from mi canton
> [snapback]3193266[/snapback]​


:biggrin: POS QUE CHINGADO ESPERAS ESE GO EARLY, I'LL BE THEIR SUNDAY. uffin:
[snapback]3193271[/snapback]​[/quote]

orale I'll be there to show support


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 28 2005, 12:48 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3193283[/snapback]​*


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 28 2005, 01:49 AM
> *
> [snapback]3193284[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 02:50 AM
> *ESTE VATO,COMO CHINGAN CON TODO ESTE BULL SHIT :twak:
> [snapback]3193290[/snapback]​*


a, they got me i had to get them...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> orale I'll be there to sell soupa...
> :


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 12:49 AM
> *IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE OUT SIDE BUT IT MIGHT RAIN :dunno:
> [snapback]3193287[/snapback]​*


ok kool


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> orale I'll be there to sell soupa...
> [snapback]3193291[/snapback]​


 :biggrin:
[snapback]3193297[/snapback]​[/quote]

hey I gotta make mi feria, que no


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> :biggrin: POS QUE CHINGADO ESPERAS ESE GO EARLY, I'LL BE THEIR SUNDAY. uffin:
> [snapback]3193271[/snapback]​


orale I'll be there to show support
[snapback]3193291[/snapback]​[/quote]
 CON MADRE, PASS THE WIRE ESE.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

i might go by and see whats happening... at chingos video


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 28 2005, 01:52 AM
> *a, they got me i had to get them...
> [snapback]3193296[/snapback]​*


U GOT TO GET EVEN, FUCK IT :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=177515]


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 02:55 AM
> *U GOT TO GET EVEN, FUCK IT :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> [snapback]3193310[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :angel: you know it...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@May 28 2005, 12:14 AM
> *Whats up everyone. Whats going on. Here is a link to my website photo gallery of some work that I have done. Adding more pics later.
> 
> Marcustoms photo gallery
> ...


 spaming :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

goofys anal probe....
[attachmentid=177517]
talk about liking it rough


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Hope ya show some love to H-Towns own"CHINGO", I los watcho alrato, vatos  P.S enough of this porno gay shit, ya might get too addicted to it :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 12:59 AM
> *Hope ya show some love to H-Towns own"CHINGO", I los watcho alrato vatos
> [snapback]3193320[/snapback]​*


ill try 2 make man.. i need 2 find a truck to transport the bike 1st


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[q


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 03:00 AM
> *ill try 2 make man.. i need 2 find a truck to transport the bike 1st
> [snapback]3193324[/snapback]​*


hmmm if there was only someone on layitlow at this very moment that had a truck to transport you


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 28 2005, 03:03 AM
> *hmmm if there was only someone on layitlow at this very moment that had a truck to transport you
> [snapback]3193334[/snapback]​*


damn if only....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 28 2005, 02:03 AM
> *hmmm if there was only someone on layitlow at this very moment that had a truck to transport you
> [snapback]3193334[/snapback]​*


hmmmm wonder who


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok everyone agree


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

goofy, block, magic, sic?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 28 2005, 03:05 AM
> *ok everyone agree
> [snapback]3193347[/snapback]​*


shit I stopped a long time ago


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 28 2005, 03:06 AM
> *goofy, block, magic, sic?
> [snapback]3193349[/snapback]​*


hey i just defended myself... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok im done everyone stop got dammit


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

this is some funny sh*t
:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

take pic off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone edit there post...now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 28 2005, 02:08 AM
> *take pic off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone edit there post...know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3193361[/snapback]​*


smilys for 7 pages dammmm


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 28 2005, 03:08 AM
> *take pic off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everyone edit there post...know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3193361[/snapback]​*


yes no one leave pic evidence behind


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=177521]


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 03:10 AM
> *[attachmentid=177521]
> [snapback]3193365[/snapback]​*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im done man....aww shit this was a good funny night....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 28 2005, 03:11 AM
> *:angry: .....remove or ill remove you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3193367[/snapback]​*


is this what you want him to remove


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 28 2005, 03:14 AM
> *so we erasing it all?
> [snapback]3193372[/snapback]​*


erasing what?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 28 2005, 03:16 AM
> *last 7 pages
> [snapback]3193377[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

AIGHT GUYS IM GOING TO BED


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sic did u find a truck to tranport your bike


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 28 2005, 01:39 AM
> *sic did u find a truck to tranport your bike
> [snapback]3193435[/snapback]​*


havent looked yet


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 12:58 AM
> * Was up to all the Low Lows in H-Town Representing, just want to let all you homies know that Sunday Night, 5/29/05, 9:0Op.m at the Olympic Night club, off of 45 South and Monroe St. which turns into Winkler St,. Chingo Bling will be filming his Video WHICH WILL BE FEATURED ON M-TV. We should help our Carnal, because this homeboy is putting it down for H-Town. It should not take more than a few hours. Hope tha rain does'nt fuck it up for us riders.  :dunno: PS," SORRY I FUCKED UP ON THE TIME LAST NIGHT" :worship:
> [snapback]3193110[/snapback]​*


Again "I fucked up on the time last night, It will be at night at 9:00p.m" alrato homies


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Again "i fucked up on the time last night, It will be at night at 9:00p.m" alrato homies
> [snapback]3194180[/snapback]​*


at night damn i might not be able to go now...


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 28 2005, 12:25 PM
> *at night damn i might not be able to go now...
> [snapback]3194181[/snapback]​*


DISPENCA HOMEBOY, IT SHOULD BE ON M.T.V IN A FEW WEEKS OR A MONTH, AFTER ALL THE EDITING IS DONE, THEN YOU CAN WATCH WHAT YOU MISSED :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 01:29 PM
> *DISPENCA HOMEBOY, IT SHOULD BE ON M.T.V IN A FEW WEEKS OR A MONTH, AFTER ALL THE EDITING IS DONE, THEN YOU CAN WATCH WHAT YOU MISSED :biggrin:
> [snapback]3194188[/snapback]​*


ima try to make it id like to help homeboy out...


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 28 2005, 12:31 PM
> *ima try to make it id like to help homeboy out...
> [snapback]3194194[/snapback]​*


That's all we ask for homie, Gracias hope to see ya their. P.S Pass the wire carnal"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 11:23 AM
> *Again "I fucked up on the time last night, It will be at night at 9:00p.m" alrato homies
> [snapback]3194180[/snapback]​*


ight.. maybe i can go now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 11:29 AM
> *DISPENCA HOMEBOY, IT SHOULD BE ON M.T.V IN A FEW WEEKS OR A MONTH, AFTER ALL THE EDITING IS DONE, THEN YOU CAN WATCH WHAT YOU MISSED :biggrin:
> [snapback]3194188[/snapback]​*


ill love 2 see my bike on mtv.. or any of da houston low lows on there


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Again "I fucked up on the time last night, It will be at night at 9:00p.m" alrato homies
> [snapback]3194180[/snapback]​*


orale I'll be there I have nothing else to do


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

> quote=Senor_Magic,May 28 2005, 01:17 AM]what time to what time, who all is going ese, will there be food involved...directions loco directions
> [snapback]3193180[/snapback]​


eh homie all he is asking is for the support, thats why we never come up, cuz raza always expect something for just a little support, ese  p.s the directions are simple. go 45 south, towards G-Town, take a left on Monroe under the Freeway, pass the first light then it will turn into Winkler St, and it's on tha left side.  night time @9:00p.m TO 11:00p.m ,"sorry fucked up on the time last night" :worship:
[snapback]3193230[/snapback]​[/quote]
I always confuse left from right & right from left but coming from I-45 the club is on the right, right. :dunno:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> eh homie all he is asking is for the support, thats why we never come up, cuz raza always expect something for just a little support, ese  p.s the directions are simple. go 45 south, towards G-Town, take a left on Monroe under the Freeway, pass the first light then it will turn into Winkler St, and it's on tha left side.  night time @9:00p.m TO 11:00p.m ,"sorry fucked up on the time last night" :worship:
> [snapback]3193230[/snapback]​


I always confuse left from right & right from left but coming from I-45 the club is on the right, right. :dunno:
[snapback]3194300[/snapback]​[/quote]
 simone ese I was in a hurry typing this shit, dispensa eh. :worship:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 28 2005, 12:51 PM
> *orale I'll be there I have nothing else to do
> [snapback]3194237[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: ORALE, HOMEZ


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2005, 12:45 PM
> *ill love 2 see my bike on mtv.. or any of da houston low lows on there
> [snapback]3194221[/snapback]​*


  JUST BE THEIR, AND IT WILL SHOW ON THE VIDEO, THAT BIKE IS TIGHT, YOU GOT SKILLS HOMEBOY. :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone have a schedule of upcoming shows around the H-Town area?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 04:43 PM
> * JUST BE THEIR, AND IT WILL SHOW ON THE VIDEO, THAT BIKE IS TIGHT, YOU GOT SKILLS HOMEBOY. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3194680[/snapback]​*


que onda conrad. aqui en el valle, chilliando. al rato comp'z.  i'll ring you up laters. aver si quieres some fruta de el valluco.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone have an extra soleniod block that the would like to sell?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

from reading the last couple of pages...the topic should be changed to "what ever happened to Montrose" :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 28 2005, 09:48 PM
> *from reading the last couple of pages...the topic should be changed to "what ever happened to Montrose" :ugh:
> [snapback]3195474[/snapback]​*


lol.. aww i like that one.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 28 2005, 03:43 PM
> * JUST BE THEIR, AND IT WILL SHOW ON THE VIDEO, THAT BIKE IS TIGHT, YOU GOT SKILLS HOMEBOY. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3194680[/snapback]​*


thankx man.. il try 2 make it


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 28 2005, 08:06 PM
> *que onda conrad.  aqui en el valle, chilliando.  al rato comp'z.    i'll ring you up laters.  aver si quieres some fruta de el valluco.
> [snapback]3195022[/snapback]​*


was up Gabrial, fuck tha fruits, bring me some palmas, or nopales, eh. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 28 2005, 09:48 PM
> *from reading the last couple of pages...the topic should be changed to "what ever happened to Montrose" :ugh:
> [snapback]3195474[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin: was nice at the park today :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

It sure was !!! H.L.C. in full effect


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 29 2005, 07:12 PM
> *It sure was !!!  H.L.C. in full effect
> [snapback]3198164[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 28 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Does anyone have an extra soleniod block that the would like to sell?
> [snapback]3195158[/snapback]​*


I dont but on a side note, is that a 40 rnd or a 50 rnd ?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

40


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I need to show you a picture of mine.. LOL 
Too bad I dont have any pictures with it.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 28 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Does anyone have an extra soleniod block that the would like to sell?
> [snapback]3195158[/snapback]​*


I can get you one if you still want it, for $35.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 29 2005, 08:32 PM
> *I can get you one if you still want it, for $35.
> [snapback]3198216[/snapback]​*


koo. is it the three or four one? I need a three.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Its a Prestolite one with three.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone want to buy an Adel dump brand new, never been used for $150?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 29 2005, 07:12 PM
> *It sure was !!!  H.L.C. in full effect
> [snapback]3198164[/snapback]​*


hell yeah!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i burned a tree selenoid pristo today  bad ground :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2005, 09:32 PM
> *i burned a tree selenoid pristo today   bad ground :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3198410[/snapback]​*


You'll have to fight Provok for the one that I can get. 


















J/K


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 29 2005, 08:34 PM
> *You'll have to fight Provok for the one that I can get.
> J/K
> [snapback]3198418[/snapback]​*


i go with accurates, those don't look that cool, but they do the job


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

no working tomorrow!!!!! hell yeah!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:     :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 29 2005, 07:12 PM
> *It sure was !!!  H.L.C. in full effect
> [snapback]3198164[/snapback]​*


Alwayz...my EMPIRE brother..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 29 2005, 06:56 PM
> *:biggrin: was nice at the park today  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3198076[/snapback]​*


  HLC was out in numbers with plenty of food too..... :cheesy: I would like thank all H.L.C. members ,Spokes and Juice.Com,Swanging Customs, and all solo riders who came out to support todays picnic at MacGregor Park. Together we bring back the true meaning of unity within lowriding in Houston... :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 29 2005, 09:44 PM
> *  HLC was out in numbers and plenty of food too..... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3198687[/snapback]​*


sound like yall a gang!!!lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=178491]
h.l.c. group pic
[attachmentid=178490]
Houston Stylez
[attachmentid=178489]
some firme ridez
[attachmentid=178488]
the b.b.q


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HERE U GO DARKNESS

1 SICK RIDE


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup block


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup sup


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

chillin tired bout to hit the bed my ***** . laterz


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

laterz bro....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut'z everyone doing today?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 29 2005, 11:13 PM
> *HERE U GO DARKNESS
> 
> 1 SICK RIDE
> [snapback]3199097[/snapback]​*


looks good...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2005, 10:15 AM
> *Wut'z everyone doing today?
> [snapback]3200149[/snapback]​*


Shit i'm at work but i'm bout to take off around 12:00 or 12:30 and we'll probably head to G-TOWN to c whats goin on.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2005, 11:15 AM
> *Wut'z everyone doing today?
> [snapback]3200149[/snapback]​*


Don't know trying to figure it out


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


-neptunez


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup fellas


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 30 2005, 06:38 PM
> *sup fellas
> [snapback]3201901[/snapback]​*


we going tonite or wut?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Sup H-Town......anybody know when some local shows are happening. I got some friends that want to get a shot to perform. If anyone is intrested just pm me.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2005, 06:57 PM
> *we going tonite or wut?
> [snapback]3201966[/snapback]​*


here u go juan


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 30 2005, 07:09 PM
> *here u go juan
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2005, 07:25 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3202039[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I just saw some lowriders on Believe It Or Not.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 30 2005, 06:09 PM
> *here u go juan
> [snapback]3201995[/snapback]​*



let see more!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2005, 08:07 PM
> *let see more!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3202192[/snapback]​*


nice avi


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 30 2005, 07:15 PM
> *nice avi
> [snapback]3202235[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=179175]

ok sneek peak


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 30 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Sup H-Town......anybody know when some local shows are happening. I got some friends that want to get a shot to perform. If anyone is intrested just pm me.
> [snapback]3201990[/snapback]​*


*Houston Events*:
Nu style car show June 12th 2610 1960 E. Houston,TX more info contact Noe 713 545 8999


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hey look, its that monte i tried to ask where he got the fifth wheel at...so where?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 30 2005, 08:32 PM
> *hey look, its that REGAL i tried to ask where he got the fifth wheel at...so where?
> [snapback]3202309[/snapback]​*


:dunno: think he had it already


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 30 2005, 07:32 PM
> *hey look, its that monte i tried to ask where he got the fifth wheel at...so where?
> [snapback]3202309[/snapback]​*


its a regal homie......


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok guys , no more sneek peeks!

:twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

man, the car looks good on that shot!

good job John!


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

That's a very nice regal. Saw it at the park but didn't know who the owner was.
Good inspiration. :thumbsup: I've been working on mine for about 2 years but 
i'ts still a long way to go. Again :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Block...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Palo_@May 30 2005, 09:01 PM
> *That's a very nice regal. Saw it at the park but didn't know who the owner was.
> Good inspiration. :thumbsup: I've been working on mine for about 2 years but
> i'ts still a long way to go. Again :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3202667[/snapback]​*


who where you with at the park Sunday?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup goofy...


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

I didn't get a chance to go to the park this sunday but I seen it a while back.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 30 2005, 09:06 PM
> *sup goofy...
> [snapback]3202691[/snapback]​*


nice avi.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

thnx


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Block u have fun today at the photo shoot?... :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Just back from NOLA and look who I ran into.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 30 2005, 09:37 PM
> *Just back from NOLA and look who I ran into.
> [snapback]3202804[/snapback]​*


Chuey aka Chewbacca from Latin Cartel.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

He bought so many they gave him the sign free. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2005, 11:36 PM
> *Block u have fun today at the photo shoot?... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3202793[/snapback]​*



He looked like he was enjoying himself.

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2005, 09:58 PM
> *He looked like he was enjoying himself.
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3202928[/snapback]​*


i think we all did... dem nice and brown nipples


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wazzup Hamnizzie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Ok guys , no more sneek peeks!
> 
> :twak:
> [snapback]3202638[/snapback]​*



WE WANTED THE X-RATED VERSION


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2005, 09:34 PM
> *its a regal homie......
> [snapback]3202322[/snapback]​*


i know, a clean one at that. they all look the same to me now. sorry for the confusion, didnt mean to offend anybody if i did.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up everyone :wave:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut up dog?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 10:16 AM
> *Wut up dog?
> [snapback]3204263[/snapback]​*


What did yall end up doin yesterday?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Strip club. Now I'm broke.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 10:23 AM
> *Strip club. Now I'm broke.
> [snapback]3204284[/snapback]​*


U dont know how to invite or what . We went to G-TOWN my BURB almost got stuck in tha sand that shit was all wet and soft . :thumbsdown: It was cool though we met up with alot of our HLC brothers and started rollin deep down tha sea wall


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 09:23 AM
> *Strip club. Now I'm broke.
> [snapback]3204284[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
GIGI?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 09:23 AM
> *Strip club. Now I'm broke.
> [snapback]3204284[/snapback]​*


must be nice to have all this extra money to blow at the strip clubs 


baller


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2005, 10:36 AM
> *must be nice to have all this extra money to blow at the strip clubs
> baller
> [snapback]3204338[/snapback]​*


Just like to have fun. You should come out with us next time.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2005, 10:30 AM
> *U dont know how to invite or what . We went to G-TOWN my BURB almost got stuck in tha sand that shit was all wet and soft . :thumbsdown: It was cool though we met up with alot of our  HLC brothers and started rollin deep down tha sea wall
> [snapback]3204315[/snapback]​*


We going to Show Palace this weekend. Your invited.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 09:23 AM
> *Strip club. Now I'm broke.
> [snapback]3204284[/snapback]​*


was homegirl there last night.. i wanted 2 go but im not old enough.... dammit.. one more year shit..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 10:53 AM
> *was homegirl there last night.. i wanted 2 go but im not old enough.... dammit.. one more year shit..
> [snapback]3204390[/snapback]​*


She wasn't working but she showed up for a while. She called me last nite when I got home.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 09:58 AM
> *She wasn't working but she showed up for a while. She called me last nite when I got home.
> [snapback]3204404[/snapback]​*


oo u lucky fucker.... like i said i called next....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 11:53 AM
> *was homegirl there last night.. i wanted 2 go but im not old enough.... dammit.. one more year shit..
> [snapback]3204390[/snapback]​*


i know how u feel darkness :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 10:01 AM
> *i know how u feel darkness :tears:
> [snapback]3204418[/snapback]​*


yea... its alright.. show palace this friday....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2005, 11:58 PM
> *He looked like he was enjoying himself.
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3202928[/snapback]​*


and you know this man...! :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 12:02 PM
> *yea... its alright.. show palace this friday....
> [snapback]3204423[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: i hope to go...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 09:49 AM
> *Just like to have fun. You should come out with us next time.
> [snapback]3204379[/snapback]​*


nah i dont do the strip club thing. but thanks for the invite

just call me wheneve u get them back home and ill bring the beer. :biggrin: 


hit me up sometime to get that setup figured out


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2005, 11:20 AM
> *nah i dont do the strip club thing. but thanks for the invite
> 
> just call me wheneve u get them back home and ill bring the beer.  :biggrin:
> ...


I just like hanging out. It doesn't have to be a strip club. I'll give you a call soon about the set-up. I'm off Sunday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 10:38 AM
> *I just like hanging out. It doesn't have to be a strip club. I'll give you a call soon about the set-up. I'm off Sunday.
> [snapback]3204515[/snapback]​*


for the next few weekends , i wont be available.....they got me working compressed weekends (8 hrs fri, 16 sat, and 16 on sun)...until this dude at work leaves then i get his weekday shift.....but im off 4 days a week, so during the week is a better time...

just hit me up whenever


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2005, 11:40 AM
> *for the next few weekends , i wont be available.....they got me working compressed weekends (8 hrs fri, 16 sat, and 16 on sun)...until this dude at work leaves then i get his weekday shift.....but im off 4 days a week, so during the week is a better time...
> 
> just hit me up whenever
> [snapback]3204523[/snapback]​*


koo but it has to be in the morning. I work nights.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2005, 07:12 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3202003[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup h town peeps


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 31 2005, 12:06 PM
> *wassup h town peeps
> [snapback]3204799[/snapback]​*


sup


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 01:07 PM
> *sup
> [snapback]3204805[/snapback]​*


chilling man recouping


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wuzzz up homies :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 12:42 PM
> *koo but it has to be in the morning. I work nights.
> [snapback]3204530[/snapback]​*


you call that nights? :uh: 









:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup pink! didn't see you at the park Sunday :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Is anybody looking to buy a coupe deville? If so I have one up for grabs............


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 02:19 PM
> *sup pink!  didn't see you at the park Sunday :dunno:
> [snapback]3204835[/snapback]​*


hola, 

no i di dnot go i was feeling sick i heard it wa good i guess i missed it !


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Is anybody looking to buy a coupe deville? If so I have one up for grabs............
> [snapback]3204842[/snapback]​*


is it the one in your avi?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 31 2005, 12:08 PM
> *chilling man recouping
> [snapback]3204810[/snapback]​*


lol...


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Whats going on H-Town :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 31 2005, 02:25 PM
> *is it the one in your avi?
> [snapback]3204866[/snapback]​*


Hehe...... No! :biggrin: Its an 82 with 68k miles Navy Blue with a white top....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2005, 12:52 PM
> *Hehe...... No! :biggrin:  Its an 82 with 68k miles Navy Blue with a white top....
> [snapback]3204920[/snapback]​*


How much $$$$$


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea how much for the lac ville


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

SUP MIKE


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

how much you lookn to get?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@May 30 2005, 09:37 PM
> *Just back from NOLA and look who I ran into.
> [snapback]3202804[/snapback]​*


Were did you run into him at?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

214 GIRL WHY DIDNT YOU GO LAT NIGHT. YOU MISSED OUT . I GAVE OL' GIRL ALL MY MONEY. IF YOU WERE THEIR ,YOU COULD HAVE HAD ALL MY ONES.DAM :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 05:51 PM
> *214 GIRL WHY DIDNT YOU GO LAT NIGHT. YOU MISSED OUT . I GAVE OL' GIRL ALL MY MONEY. IF YOU WERE THEIR ,YOU COULD HAVE HAD ALL MY ONES.DAM :roflmao:
> [snapback]3205611[/snapback]​*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 04:51 PM
> *214 GIRL WHY DIDNT YOU GO LAT NIGHT. YOU MISSED OUT . I GAVE OL' GIRL ALL MY MONEY. IF YOU WERE THEIR ,YOU COULD HAVE HAD ALL MY ONES.DAM :roflmao:
> [snapback]3205611[/snapback]​*


:0 ... long story ... I had to let my cousin borrow my car ... plus it was late when ya'll decided to invite :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 05:54 PM
> *:0 ... long story ... I had to let my cousin borrow my car ... plus it was late when ya'll decided to invite :twak: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3205632[/snapback]​*


OK so you down for this Friday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 04:55 PM
> *OK so you down for this Friday
> [snapback]3205638[/snapback]​*


yeah, but ya'll better have some bigger bills ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 05:57 PM
> *yeah, but ya'll better have some bigger bills ...
> [snapback]3205660[/snapback]​*


Ohh we will, we will


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 03:57 PM
> *yeah, but ya'll better have some bigger bills ...
> [snapback]3205660[/snapback]​*


lol how about a 5 dollar roll of quarters :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

APB: HAS ANYONE IN HOUSTON SEEN MY HUNNY BUNNY??? LAST SEEN AT A GAS STATION ON I-10 ... REWARD, IF FOUND ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 06:03 PM
> *lol how about a 5 dollar roll of quarters :biggrin:
> [snapback]3205680[/snapback]​*


forget that how bout a two dollar roll of nickels


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 05:12 PM
> *forget that how bout a two dollar roll of nickels
> [snapback]3205710[/snapback]​*


How 'bout ya'll paid the right broads ... these hoez ain't right ....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 06:11 PM
> *APB:  HAS ANYONE IN HOUSTON SEEN MY HUNNY BUNNY???  LAST SEEN AT A GAS STATION ON I-10 ... REWARD, IF FOUND ...
> [snapback]3205708[/snapback]​*


No but I know someone that could introduce you to a chocolate bunny :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 05:13 PM
> *No but I know someone that could introduce you to a chocolate bunny :roflmao:
> [snapback]3205717[/snapback]​*


NO BITCH.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 06:13 PM
> *How 'bout ya'll paid the right broads ... these hoez ain't right ....
> [snapback]3205714[/snapback]​*


bring me the "right" ones and i'll take care of them


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 06:13 PM
> *NO BITCH.
> [snapback]3205721[/snapback]​*


:0 :nono: hey watch the language


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 05:15 PM
> *:0  :nono: hey watch the language
> [snapback]3205733[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just kidding, Magic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 06:16 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just kidding, Magic!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3205734[/snapback]​*


I know, still luv you babe :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 31 2005, 04:36 PM
> *Were did you run into him at?
> [snapback]3205538[/snapback]​*


We met up on Burbon street and hit up a few clubs.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im thinking on selling the cutty.

How much do ya'll think I can get for it?
You've seen it, super clean!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2005, 08:31 PM
> *Im thinking on selling the cutty.
> 
> How much do ya'll think I can get for it?
> ...


I haven't seen it, post a pic


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

werd.....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a grand....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pictures coming up in a minute...

a grand?.... :machinegun:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just starting the bidding....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

$1,001 ?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2005, 06:31 PM
> *Im thinking on selling the cutty.
> 
> How much do ya'll think I can get for it?
> ...


bout 2500...or more


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

how much ellie, i'm ready 2 break my piggy bank :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i still got these 22s switches4life, u never called back :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here it is...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

some more...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2005, 07:24 PM
> *i still got these 22s switches4life, u never called back  :twak:
> [snapback]3206683[/snapback]​*


not 2 sure about those rubberband tires , and that's my daily, :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 31 2005, 07:38 PM
> *not 2 sure about those rubberband tires , and that's my daily,  :uh:
> [snapback]3206733[/snapback]​*


oh alright..well i got a new tire so they are complete again...if u know anyone..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2005, 09:18 PM
> *just starting the bidding....
> [snapback]3206639[/snapback]​*


cool, thanks man... I will also trade for a clean silver 64 rag Ive seen riding around
:rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sup ellie, u r not retiring r u? pm me price and don't forget the obo next 2 it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

im interested lone star, pm me


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

wuz up victor?? I heard you got sponsored by Lays, congrats!! They wouldnt sponsor me, only Red Bull... it gives u wingz!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

oh no :uh: :uh: bags on tha 83 , :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

u know im playin homie!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

********H.L.C. EVENTS********

*Sunday June 5th *:Houston Stylez Car Wash at Burger King on Edgebrook off of I-45 south. 10am-?? more info call *MIKE (713) 515 4350*

*Sunday June 19th*: HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL meeting at 6pm for location contact *Goofy 832 275 4306*

*Sunday August 21st*: Hypnotized CC Car Show..more info contact *Bird 832 473 1041*




************Houston Events*************

*Sunday June 12th *:Nu Style CC 16th annual Car Show on 2610 1960 E. Houston,TX 77073 more info contact..*NOE 713 545 8999*

*Sunday July 31st*: Desert Dreams CC 2nd annual Picnic at Bear Creek Park on Hwy 6...more info contact *Slick 832 721 2905*

*Sunday August 7th*: Super Car Show at George R. Brown convetion center more info contact..*Richie 281 296 7659*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Big John,Block ,lil John, Boiler wuz da deal brothers....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Big John,Block ,lil John wuz da deal brothers....
> [snapback]3206833[/snapback]​*


chilando homie


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

chillin, chillin, like a villian, listen to christina milian... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 31 2005, 07:46 PM
> *wuz up victor??  I heard you got sponsored by Lays, congrats!! They wouldnt sponsor me, only Red Bull... it gives u wingz!!
> [snapback]3206804[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: hold up i will bust out soon, and it will be sponsored by viagra xtra strength :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 08:53 PM
> *chillin, chillin, like a villian, listen to christina milian... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3206844[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 07:53 PM
> *chillin, chillin, like a villian, listen to christina milian... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3206844[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

hahaha!!! wuz up homiez!! man i be wurkin like a mofo man!!, got me lookin like a ******* everyday!!! shit, but watch out for tha ridez dat bust out my casa!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 09:54 PM
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3206855[/snapback]​*


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :scrutinize:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 07:57 PM
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3206873[/snapback]​*


to many...
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2005, 09:33 PM
> *here it is...
> [snapback]3206709[/snapback]​*


damn I miss my cutty :tears:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@May 31 2005, 07:56 PM
> *hahaha!!! wuz up homiez!! man i be wurkin like a mofo man!!, got me lookin like a ******* everyday!!! shit, but watch out for tha ridez dat bust out my casa!!
> [snapback]3206861[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 09:58 PM
> *to many...
> :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3206880[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:0 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up *HLC*!!!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wuzzup goofy :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

excuse me your majesty, but i think you mean "rose" or "risen" not rised...just lookin out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 04:13 PM
> *No but I know someone that could introduce you to a chocolate bunny :roflmao:
> [snapback]3205717[/snapback]​*


yea..... the somebody rang.. i think she needs 2 get introduce 2 da cart-wheel


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2005, 08:31 PM
> *excuse me your majesty, but i think you mean "rose" or "risen" not rised...just lookin out
> [snapback]3207003[/snapback]​*


 thank you my friend for the correction....now you may be excused.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 07:53 PM
> *chillin, chillin, like a villian, listen to christina milian... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3206844[/snapback]​*


what a *** :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no problem, wouldnt want you to make an ass out of yourself on the internet.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 08:31 PM
> *yea..... the somebody rang.. i think she needs 2 get introduce 2 da cart-wheel
> [snapback]3207005[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

SUP EVERYOONE , SIC713 DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA. IF YOU WANNA FUCK MY EX GIRL, GO AHEAD GET HER OFF MY HANDS . ITS BEEN GOING ON FOR DAYS. HER AND HER HOMEGIRL CANT GET MY NAME OUT MOUTH , THEY THINK THAT SHITS A DICK. I GIVE YOU THE GREEN LIGHT ON THAT SIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 10:35 PM
> *SUP EVERYOONE , SIC713 DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA. IF YOU WANNA FUCK MY EX GIRL, GO AHEAD  GET HER OFF MY HANDS . ITS BEEN GOING ON FOR DAYS. HER AND HER HOMEGIRL CANT GET MY NAME OUT MOUTH , THEY THINK THAT SHITS A DICK. I GIVE YOU THE GREEN LIGHT ON THAT SIC  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3207038[/snapback]​*


damn homie you got any hynas you wanna throw my way


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

MAN YA'LL BOYS MISSED OUT LAST NIGHT I GIVE ALL MY ONES TO BIG JOHN DUDE HAD IT GOING ON IN A THONG. NAW JUST FUCKING WITH YOU , JOHN. BUT IT WAS FUNNY . THANKS FOR THE ONES BIG JOHN I GET YOU WHEN GET GO TO SP


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

I HOPEFULLY IF I HAVE ENUFF MONEY I WANNA GET ICE BLOCK A LAP DANCE. MAGIC SHE IS ON CPIXEL TASTEABLE_CANDY BUT DRAMA FOR YOUR ASS I PROMISE . HER AND HER HOMEGIRL. DONT TELL HER YOU KNOW ME


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 09:37 PM
> *MAN YA'LL BOYS MISSED OUT LAST NIGHT I GIVE ALL MY ONES TO BIG JOHN DUDE HAD IT GOING ON IN A THONG. NAW JUST FUCKING WITH YOU , JOHN. BUT IT WAS FUNNY . THANKS FOR THE ONES BIG JOHN I GET YOU WHEN GET GO TO SP
> [snapback]3207055[/snapback]​*


n o problem homie it was fun


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 08:37 PM
> *MAN YA'LL BOYS MISSED OUT LAST NIGHT I GIVE ALL MY ONES TO BIG JOHN DUDE HAD IT GOING ON IN A THONG. NAW JUST FUCKING WITH YOU , JOHN. BUT IT WAS FUNNY . THANKS FOR THE ONES BIG JOHN I GET YOU WHEN GET GO TO SP
> [snapback]3207055[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 08:35 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3207035[/snapback]​*


lol yup.. i say we plan this out


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

IS THAT BETTER GOOFY


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 08:41 PM
> *lol yup.. i say we plan this out
> [snapback]3207078[/snapback]​*


indeed ...my chocolate brother... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 10:39 PM
> *I HOPEFULLY IF I HAVE ENUFF MONEY I WANNA GET ICE BLOCK A LAP DANCE. MAGIC SHE IS ON CPIXEL TASTEABLE_CANDY BUT DRAMA FOR YOUR ASS  I PROMISE . HER AND HER HOMEGIRL. DONT TELL HER YOU KNOW ME
> [snapback]3207068[/snapback]​*


damn homie how bout findin me a hyna with out all the damn drama


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 08:35 PM
> *SUP EVERYOONE , SIC713 DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA. IF YOU WANNA FUCK MY EX GIRL, GO AHEAD  GET HER OFF MY HANDS . ITS BEEN GOING ON FOR DAYS. HER AND HER HOMEGIRL CANT GET MY NAME OUT MOUTH , THEY THINK THAT SHITS A DICK. I GIVE YOU THE GREEN LIGHT ON THAT SIC  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3207038[/snapback]​*


lol.. ***** i got enough drama as it is... what da fuck did she tell you...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 08:43 PM
> *IS THAT BETTER GOOFY
> [snapback]3207091[/snapback]​*


 indeed


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Big John (Firme)....so u setting up this fridays event???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 08:43 PM
> *indeed ...my chocolate brother... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3207092[/snapback]​*


yea... i dont think she ready.... she might fall in love with it


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sic did u call me a *** u easter bunny wanna be.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 09:46 PM
> *Big John (Firme)....so u setting up this fridays event???
> [snapback]3207119[/snapback]​*


nope talk to mike


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 07:49 PM
> ********H.L.C. EVENTS*******
> 
> Sunday June 5th :Houston Stylez Car Wash at Burger King on Edgebrook off of I-45 south. 10am-?? more info call MIKE (713) 515 4350
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 08:48 PM
> *sic did u call me a *** u easter bunny wanna be.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3207134[/snapback]​*


lol.. hey i didnt give my self that name


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 08:50 PM
> *
> [snapback]3207151[/snapback]​*


talk about resizing..... damn nugga


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

whats the news HLC AND LAYITLOW MEMBERS ?????


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 10:53 PM
> *lol.. hey i didnt give my self that name
> [snapback]3207174[/snapback]​*


im just playin Sup KRAZYTOYZ


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 08:57 PM
> *im just playin Sup KRAZYTOYZ
> [snapback]3207204[/snapback]​*


YOU GET RID OF THOSE RIMS YET?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

For everyone that went to Gigi's yesterday, I saw them three girls that were dancing together at my job today. The little one with the orange shorts is fine.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 31 2005, 11:00 PM
> *YOU GET RID OF THOSE RIMS YET?
> [snapback]3207216[/snapback]​*


nope, still got em still sellin, im looking for trades OBO...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up my peeps.....whats the word on the scene.......


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 11:02 PM
> *For everyone that went to Gigi's yesterday, I saw them three girls that were dancing together at my job today. The little one with the orange shorts is fine.
> [snapback]3207229[/snapback]​*


damn homie I think I need to work where you at if fine ass hynas like that are walking in


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 10:02 PM
> *For everyone that went to Gigi's yesterday, I saw them three girls that were dancing together at my job today. The little one with the orange shorts is fine.
> [snapback]3207229[/snapback]​*


yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, that she was. it was so lovely. so u talk to her or what? it turned out to be a good nite, just wait til friday.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 31 2005, 11:18 PM
> *yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,  that she was. it was so lovely. so u talk to her or what? it turned out to be a good nite, just wait til friday.
> [snapback]3207260[/snapback]​*


yes just wait till Friday its gonna be tha bomb diggity


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 31 2005, 09:56 PM
> *whats the news HLC AND LAYITLOW MEMBERS ?????
> [snapback]3207192[/snapback]​*



sup juan.......how u doing? hey just to let u kno we are going to hit up show palace on friday if u wanna go hit me up or get ill let u kno the exact time.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 31 2005, 09:17 PM
> *what up my peeps.....whats the word on the scene.......
> [snapback]3207256[/snapback]​*


Mike whats da deal my brother.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 31 2005, 09:21 PM
> *sup juan.......how u doing? hey just to let u kno we are going to hit up show palace on friday if u wanna go hit me up or get ill let u kno the exact time.
> [snapback]3207274[/snapback]​*


should i post this up as a HLC event.... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 10:22 PM
> *Mike whats da deal my brother.....
> [snapback]3207276[/snapback]​*


chillin nizzle......just tired from last nite.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 31 2005, 10:18 PM
> *yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,  that she was. it was so lovely. so u talk to her or what? it turned out to be a good nite, just wait til friday.
> [snapback]3207260[/snapback]​*


I didn't talk to them. Didn't know wut to say but when they left I was thinking I should of. Phuket I might see them again.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

friday, friday yes friday...... :happysad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 31 2005, 08:56 PM
> *whats the news HLC AND LAYITLOW MEMBERS ?????
> [snapback]3207192[/snapback]​*


meeting changed to june 19th same spot as last time Juan......


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 11:32 PM
> *meeting changed to june 19th same spot as last time Juan......
> [snapback]3207295[/snapback]​*


so were not havin it on the 5th?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> meeting changed to june 19th same spot as last time Juan......
> [snapback]3207295[/snapback]​[/quotE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 10:33 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3207300[/snapback]​*



damn........i bet if u had a few beers in ur system i bet u would have :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 07:49 PM
> ********H.L.C. EVENTS*******
> 
> Sunday June 5th :Houston Stylez Car Wash at Burger King on Edgebrook off of I-45 south. 10am-?? more info call MIKE (713) 515 4350
> ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 11:33 PM
> *so were not havin it on the 5th?
> [snapback]3207302[/snapback]​*


guess you can't read very well huh :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 11:37 PM
> *guess you can't read very well huh  :biggrin: :rofl:
> [snapback]3207320[/snapback]​*


whats with you....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 09:33 PM
> *so were not havin it on the 5th?
> [snapback]3207302[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: alwayz late...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 10:37 PM
> *guess you can't read very well huh  :biggrin: :rofl:
> [snapback]3207320[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 31 2005, 10:34 PM
> *damn........i bet if u had a few beers in ur system i bet u would have :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3207308[/snapback]​*


YUP


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 11:37 PM
> *whats with you....
> [snapback]3207323[/snapback]​*


geez homie wuzz tha deal can't take a joke :cheesy: :biggrin: 
everyone else got it :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 10:39 PM
> *YUP
> [snapback]3207338[/snapback]​*


thats ok, always next time......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Bird pm mo info on the show bro....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 31 2005, 11:41 PM
> *thats ok, always next time......
> [snapback]3207349[/snapback]​*


lets all pray that there is a next time, cuzz that was some quality ass


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 31 2005, 09:26 PM
> *friday, friday yes friday...... :happysad:
> [snapback]3207289[/snapback]​*


The Block is going to melt up in the palace..... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 10:43 PM
> *lets all pray that there is a next time, cuzz that was some quality ass
> [snapback]3207358[/snapback]​*


We know where they work.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 10:44 PM
> *The Block is going to melt up in the palace..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3207367[/snapback]​*


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaa, we gonna make tha strippers break ice chips off the block....it will be an experience he will neva forget....nothing better than ur first time at the strip club with all ur boyz.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2005, 11:46 PM
> *We know where they work.
> [snapback]3207380[/snapback]​*


and it's always a good thing to know where high quality ass will be located


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

I DONT KNOW IF ITS MY COMPUTER ON THE SITE ,BUT MY SHIT SAY ERROR ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wheres the block??? magic you get block mad.... :angry:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

WELL I GUESS IM IN HLC. LMAO DAM IM A DUMB ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: <-----THATS ME


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 11:53 PM
> *wheres the block??? magic you get block mad.... :angry:
> [snapback]3207418[/snapback]​*


 :0 I think I might have...hey it's not my fault he can't take a joke :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 09:55 PM
> *WELL I GUESS IM IN HLC. LMAO  DAM IM A DUMB ASS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :buttkick: <-----THATS ME
> [snapback]3207426[/snapback]​*


u will learn young one...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

return of the BLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 11:55 PM
> *WELL I GUESS IM IN HLC. LMAO  DAM IM A DUMB ASS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :buttkick: <-----THATS ME
> [snapback]3207426[/snapback]​*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 09:55 PM
> *WELL I GUESS IM IN HLC. LMAO  DAM IM A DUMB ASS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :buttkick: <-----THATS ME
> [snapback]3207426[/snapback]​*


Can I join.... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 11:57 PM
> *return of the BLOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3207444[/snapback]​*


he's back, he's back (jumps for joy and claps hands)


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ICE ,ICE, BLOCK.....


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

I GOT TO GIVE A ***** A CHANCE KINDA SLOW, CUZ I WAS IN RESOURCE. BUT HAVING A CAR LIKE MINE MAKES IT ALL UP. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

who's going to the NU Style car show????
Empire will be there....HLC role call???


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 11:03 PM
> *I GOT TO GIVE A ***** A CHANCE KINDA SLOW, CUZ I WAS IN RESOURCE. BUT HAVING A CAR LIKE MINE  MAKES IT ALL UP. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3207489[/snapback]​*


hey u kno that excuse is getting old......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

darkness....................


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 11:04 PM
> *who's going to the NU Style car show????
> Empire will be there....HLC role call???
> [snapback]3207492[/snapback]​*



HOUSTON STYLEZ will be there...............


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

SEE YA'LL BOYS LATERZ :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats da deal
.. yea mike.. amber called and fucked it up


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [B_
> *HuBsDNtRuB*,May 31 2005, 10:07 PM]
> SEE YA'LL BOYS LATERZ :wave:
> [snapback]3207506[/snapback]​[/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Block.....u sellin the double duces??


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 11:09 PM
> *wats da deal
> .. yea mike.. amber called and fucked it up
> [snapback]3207519[/snapback]​*



damn thats messed up, but hey u told her to call u back in 30 mins.....


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

anyone going to the texas show down show?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2005, 12:04 AM
> *who's going to the NU Style car show????
> Empire will be there....HLC role call???
> [snapback]3207492[/snapback]​*


Phoenix Creationz will be there


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2005, 12:10 AM
> *wuz up Block.....u sellin the double duces??
> [snapback]3207530[/snapback]​*


nah he selling the one sevens


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 31 2005, 10:12 PM
> *damn thats messed up, but hey u told her to call u back in 30 mins.....
> [snapback]3207543[/snapback]​*


i kno.. dat bitch did too.... she was at my homeboy "b"s house... dat ***** wit da fucked up lincoln on 20's.... so she passed by my house and called me and shit...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@May 31 2005, 10:13 PM
> *anyone going to the texas show down show?
> [snapback]3207546[/snapback]​*


two day event.....no can do  ......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how much for the 17's?????


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2005, 11:17 PM
> *i kno.. dat bitch did too.... she was at my homeboy "b"s house... dat ***** wit da fucked up lincoln on 20's.... so she passed by my house and called me and shit...
> [snapback]3207576[/snapback]​*



damn that girl is pulling some hoe ass moves.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 31 2005, 10:25 PM
> *damn that girl is pulling some hoe ass moves.....
> [snapback]3207628[/snapback]​*


yea tell me about it....fuckin puta


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

well fellaz..time to go to sleep...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The guy from the showdown told me the 2 days is optional, he told me I only had to show on Sunday...so I'll be out there on Sunday. And we will be at the NuStyle Show...

I'm also going to the Royal Touch show in Bryan on July 2nd and the show in S.A. in July 3rd. I don't know about the rest of my club for those though....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lataz guys... bout 2 eat me sum egos.. and go 2 sleep.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2005, 12:23 AM
> *how much for the 17's?????
> [snapback]3207612[/snapback]​*


900 homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 10:57 PM
> *900 homie
> [snapback]3207739[/snapback]​*


spokes right


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2005, 01:10 AM
> *spokes right
> [snapback]3207800[/snapback]​*


no they are the five bar look there some pictures in classifieds, (17" rims for sale) i post a pic but im not a home right now...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@May 31 2005, 08:43 PM
> *damn homie how bout findin me a hyna with out all the damn drama
> [snapback]3207095[/snapback]​*



Those are hard to find....


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 05:11 PM
> *APB:  HAS ANYONE IN HOUSTON SEEN MY HUNNY BUNNY???  LAST SEEN AT A GAS STATION ON I-10 ... REWARD, IF FOUND ...
> [snapback]3205708[/snapback]​*


HEY I FOUND THE HUNNY BUNNY AND EVEN TOOK HIM TO U SO WAZ UP ON THE REWARD...... U MEMER YEA U MEMER


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2005, 05:11 PM
> *APB:  HAS ANYONE IN HOUSTON SEEN MY HUNNY BUNNY???  LAST SEEN AT A GAS STATION ON I-10 ... REWARD, IF FOUND ...
> [snapback]3205708[/snapback]​*


HEY I FOUND THE HUNNY BUNNY AND EVEN TOOK HIM TO U SO WAZ UP ON THE REWARD...... U MEMER YEA U MEMER


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

OH I GUESS THE PICS U SHOWED ME WERE THE REWARD...... THOES WERE SOME BAD ASS PICS U HAD CAN I SEE MORE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2005, 07:56 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3208693[/snapback]​*


 R U HUNNY BUNNY?? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shit i hope not


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2005, 09:23 AM
> *shit i hope not
> [snapback]3208793[/snapback]​*


bitch don't lie ... you know you my hunny bunny


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 1 2005, 09:00 AM
> *OH I GUESS THE PICS U SHOWED ME WERE THE REWARD...... THOES WERE SOME BAD ASS PICS U HAD CAN I SEE MORE
> [snapback]3208709[/snapback]​*


Thanks! Top Secret and Strictly Confidential! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2005, 08:36 AM
> *bitch don't lie ... you know you my hunny bunny
> [snapback]3208842[/snapback]​*


naw maybe one of these OTHER fools on here....but im not interested.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

What's up Mr. Los. Did you miss me? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 1 2005, 08:47 AM
> *What's up Mr. Los. Did you miss me?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3208881[/snapback]​*


didnt even know you were gone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: joking man dont get mad so how was your trip


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Trip was good. We need to make a group trip out there on day.


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 1 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Trip was good. We need to make a group trip out there on day.
> [snapback]3208963[/snapback]​*


lets make a group trip to vietnam!! its only about 1300$ a person :biggrin: 


-neptunez


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Hell yea I heard they make realy good dog soup and bbq cat.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 1 2005, 09:18 AM
> *Hell yea I heard they make realy good dog soup and bbq cat.
> [snapback]3208993[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 1 2005, 10:18 AM
> *Hell yea I heard they make realy good dog soup and bbq cat.
> [snapback]3208993[/snapback]​*


and they have cheap suit too!!


-neptunez


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheapsuit_n_Switchez_@Jun 1 2005, 09:32 AM
> *and they have cheap suit too!!
> -neptunez
> [snapback]3209014[/snapback]​*


cheap suitz cheap suitz cheap suitz


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 1 2005, 10:33 AM
> *cheap suitz cheap suitz cheap suitz
> [snapback]3209018[/snapback]​*


Hello fellow friend.


-neptunez


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

You just have to be careful and watch out for the ninjas. :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2005, 08:40 AM
> *naw maybe one of these OTHER fools on here....but im not interested.
> [snapback]3208854[/snapback]​*



:0 :0


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 1 2005, 11:48 AM
> *You just have to be careful and watch out for the ninjas.  :0
> [snapback]3209093[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2005, 09:40 AM
> *naw maybe one of these OTHER fools on here....but im not interested.
> [snapback]3208854[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2005, 12:32 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3209766[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:   :angry:  


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2005, 12:33 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3209770[/snapback]​*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I SEE EVERYONE TALKING BOUT GOING TO SHOW PALACE, IT WILL BE MY FIRST TIME TOO IF I GO.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 1 2005, 04:29 PM
> *I SEE EVERYONE TALKING BOUT GOING TO SHOW PALACE, IT WILL BE MY FIRST TIME TOO IF I GO.
> [snapback]3210511[/snapback]​*


i dont wanna hear if, u gonna go and u gonna like it.....lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 1 2005, 05:30 PM
> *i dont wanna hear if, u gonna go and u gonna like it.....lol
> [snapback]3210515[/snapback]​*


OK I WILL GO, IF U INSIST!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 1 2005, 04:34 PM
> *OK I WILL GO, IF U INSIST!
> [snapback]3210530[/snapback]​*



we will have fun, there will be alot of us going......


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WHO'S BRINGING WHAT ITS BYOB AT S P


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 1 2005, 04:46 PM
> *WHO'S BRINGING WHAT ITS BYOB AT S P
> [snapback]3210584[/snapback]​*


yup.....byob, i kno we will be bringing beer and hennesy


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 1 2005, 05:29 PM
> *I SEE EVERYONE TALKING BOUT GOING TO SHOW PALACE, IT WILL BE MY FIRST TIME TOO IF I GO.
> [snapback]3210511[/snapback]​*


hold up homie didn't you go with us last time we went


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

:machinegun: :roflmao: Say Magic Mike u got some members u can donante 2 my club. lol lol lol lol lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell Nickky I said Kiss My Ass......

TX MR LEATHERFACE da TX Killa'


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 1 2005, 03:52 PM
> *yup.....byob,  i kno we will be bringing beer and hennesy
> [snapback]3210606[/snapback]​*



ya'll should just have a H.L.C meetiing @ S.P. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 1 2005, 03:29 PM
> *I SEE EVERYONE TALKING BOUT GOING TO SHOW PALACE, IT WILL BE MY FIRST TIME TOO IF I GO.
> [snapback]3210511[/snapback]​*


what about back in oct 2003 at my bachlor party??? Remember..i know my ass does.... :angry: i


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2005, 09:06 PM
> *what about back in oct 2003 at my bachlor party??? Remember..i know my ass does.... :angry: i
> [snapback]3211550[/snapback]​*


yeah i know that gay indian man remembers too


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 1 2005, 08:04 PM
> *ya'll should just have  a H.L.C meetiing @ S.P. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3211539[/snapback]​*


its not a meeting its a *FUNDRAISER!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2005, 09:09 PM
> *its not a meeting its a FUNDRAISER!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3211569[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
yeah us giving funds to the strippers


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 1 2005, 08:07 PM
> *yeah i know that gay indian man remembers too
> [snapback]3211557[/snapback]​*


is not my fault he wanted the LIGHTSABER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2005, 09:10 PM
> *is not my fualt he wanted the LIGHTSABER!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3211579[/snapback]​*


yeah im sure he got it to when we all left lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 1 2005, 08:11 PM
> *yeah im sure he got it to when we all left lol
> [snapback]3211580[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz da deal neptunez!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 1 2005, 07:54 PM
> *:machinegun:  :roflmao: Say Magic Mike u got some members u can donante 2 my club.  lol lol lol lol lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell Nickky I said Kiss My Ass......
> ...



lol.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up my peeps.......whats the haps on the craps........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

the block..u ready for friday? Im ready..i'll already told the wifey im going... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 1 2005, 08:23 PM
> *what up my peeps.......whats the haps on the craps........
> [snapback]3211635[/snapback]​*


Magic Mike..The Emperor will be with yea Friday night....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2005, 09:26 PM
> *Magic Mike..The Emperor will be with yea Friday night....
> [snapback]3211650[/snapback]​*


sounds good to me......gotta get it crunk


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2005, 09:24 PM
> *the block..u ready for friday? Im ready..i'll already told the wifey im going... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3211640[/snapback]​*


YEAH TOLD THE WIFEY HE HAD TO WORK LATE LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 1 2005, 08:33 PM
> *YEAH TOLD THE WIFEY HE HAD TO WORK LATE LOL
> [snapback]3211708[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ....im smell hater!..wait never mind just Big John... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 1 2005, 08:33 PM
> *YEAH TOLD THE WIFEY HE HAD TO WORK LATE LOL
> [snapback]3211708[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ....im smell hater!..wait never mind just Big John... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

darkness..status on my lil prince's pedal car??


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

mmm...awkward silence


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

i know.but there is 4 users....2 members and 2 spys..i mean guest


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2005, 09:02 PM
> *darkness..status on  my lil prince's pedal car??
> [snapback]3211803[/snapback]​*


i dunno.. dat clear fucked up.. sp alot of wet sanding and some touch up on the candy..... i got cha.. by when do u need it again....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2005, 09:15 PM
> *i dunno.. dat clear fucked up.. sp alot of wet sanding and some touch up on the candy..... i got cha.. by when do u need it again....
> [snapback]3211876[/snapback]​*


by july....after that i got to drop it off at Firme Customs for the interior...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2005, 09:19 PM
> *by july....after that i got to drop it off at Firme Customs for the intirior...
> [snapback]3211905[/snapback]​*


cool.. yea man i just need to get some more snad paper and clear.... i gotta add some stripping on the bottom... i fucked it up.. so time for a cover up on it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2005, 09:15 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3211882[/snapback]​*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Friday I get off at 10:30, but I will try and make it. This girl at my work wants to hang out Friday. I'll see if she wants to go.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 1 2005, 09:41 PM
> *Friday I get off at 10:30, but I will try and make it. This girl at my work wants to hang out Friday. I'll see if she wants to go.
> [snapback]3211989[/snapback]​*


i heard about u.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 1 2005, 09:41 PM
> *Friday I get off at 10:30, but I will try and make it. This girl at my work wants to hang out Friday. I'll see if she wants to go.
> [snapback]3211989[/snapback]​*



take her w/you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

HEY HOMER PIMPSON ... HERE'S YOUR ANSWER .... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=26163&st=5300


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

wueno !!! :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 2 2005, 07:38 AM
> *HEY HOMER PIMPSON ... HERE'S YOUR ANSWER ....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=26163&st=5300
> [snapback]3213366[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 2 2005, 08:43 AM
> *wueno !!!  :wave:
> [snapback]3213392[/snapback]​*


sup Pink  what's up for this weekend? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup ex214, whats up for this weekend


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 2 2005, 09:57 AM
> *sup Pink  what's up for this weekend?  :0
> [snapback]3213461[/snapback]​*


i see you all are hitting sp !!

i am not sure probably chill :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wussup latin cartel i see u lookin


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 1 2005, 07:54 PM
> *:machinegun:  :roflmao: Say Magic Mike u got some members u can donante 2 my club.  lol lol lol lol lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell Nickky I said Kiss My Ass......
> ...


Dont be a sore loser :dunno: :nono: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2005, 09:06 AM
> *sup ex214, whats up for this weekend
> [snapback]3213516[/snapback]​*


you tell me ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 2 2005, 09:11 AM
> *you tell me ...
> [snapback]3213780[/snapback]​*


keep dreamin, chump


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

Any Houston cars going to the Arkansas Super Car Show in July?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=181190


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

MUY APENAS VAMOS A DALLAS VAMOS IR A ARKANSAS?? :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 2 2005, 09:37 AM
> *MUY APENAS VAMOS A DALLAS VAMOS IR A ARKANSAS??  :0
> [snapback]3213848[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes, we are considering the idea of a Rollerz Only Houston Chapter. If anyone is interested in joining one of the most prestigious car clubs of all time, if you think you've got what it takes and are willing to COMMITT to a club that's all about lowriding, quality rides and family ties ... that's what Rollerz Only is all about, this is your calling. We are a brotherhood of 5,000 strong and still growing every year across the US. Prospect members that just want in for the fame and glory of Rollerz Only, if you are looking for just a "car club", this isn't the club for you. All of you Houston riders or solo riders looking for a change and want to represent Rollerz Only in the Houston area, this is your opportunity to fly a Rollerz Only plaque. For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724. 

Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game... Rollerz Only.



HMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i get off at midnight friday ill try to make it also ....since last week all yall stayed there till sun up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 2 2005, 09:58 AM
> *i get off at midnight friday ill try to make it also ....since last week all yall stayed there till sun up
> [snapback]3213933[/snapback]​*


lol... ill probaly be there too.. doin da chocolate bunny on stage...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2005, 10:08 AM
> *lol... ill probaly be there too.. doin da chocolate bunny on stage...
> [snapback]3213962[/snapback]​*


chocalate bunny :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2005, 11:08 AM
> *lol... ill probaly be there too.. doin da chocolate bunny on stage...
> [snapback]3213962[/snapback]​*


if thats the case im not going


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> i get off at midnight friday ill try to make it also ....since last week all yall stayed there till sun up
> [snapback]3213933[/snapback]​[/quoteyeah i think u need to go homie


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2005, 10:28 AM
> *keep dreamin, chump
> [snapback]3213823[/snapback]​*


sh'upnga! :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 2 2005, 11:09 AM
> *sh'upnga! :twak:
> [snapback]3214212[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2005, 12:11 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3214221[/snapback]​*


here we go ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 2 2005, 11:12 AM
> *here we go ....
> [snapback]3214228[/snapback]​*


naw, "WE" aint goin anywhere


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2005, 12:16 PM
> *naw, "WE" aint goin anywhere
> [snapback]3214242[/snapback]​*


sh'upnga! :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2005, 10:54 AM
> *Yes, we are considering the idea of a Rollerz Only Houston Chapter. If anyone is interested in joining one of the most prestigious car clubs of all time, if you think you've got what it takes and are willing to COMMITT to a club that's all about lowriding, quality rides and family ties ... that's what Rollerz Only is all about, this is your calling. We are a brotherhood of 5,000 strong and still growing every year across the US. Prospect members that just want in for the fame and glory of Rollerz Only, if you are looking for just a "car club", this isn't the club for you. All of you Houston riders or solo riders looking for a change and want to represent Rollerz Only in the Houston area, this is your opportunity to fly a Rollerz Only plaque. For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724.
> 
> Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game... Rollerz Only.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

WUZZ THA DAMN DEAL PLAYAS? ITS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE IVE GOTTEN ON HERE--- LOOKS LIKE EVERY ONE IS KEEPING THERE KOOL NOW, LIKE ITS SUPPOSED TO BE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 2 2005, 10:52 AM
> *if thats the case im not going
> [snapback]3214155[/snapback]​*


lol damn u


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2005, 10:54 AM
> *Yes, we are considering the idea of a Rollerz Only Houston Chapter. If anyone is interested in joining one of the most prestigious car clubs of all time, if you think you've got what it takes and are willing to COMMITT to a club that's all about lowriding, quality rides and family ties ... that's what Rollerz Only is all about, this is your calling. We are a brotherhood of 5,000 strong and still growing every year across the US. Prospect members that just want in for the fame and glory of Rollerz Only, if you are looking for just a "car club", this isn't the club for you. All of you Houston riders or solo riders looking for a change and want to represent Rollerz Only in the Houston area, this is your opportunity to fly a Rollerz Only plaque. For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724.
> 
> Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game... Rollerz Only.
> ...


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

what it is ht0wn .... watz da dizzle


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 2 2005, 10:37 AM
> *MUY APENAS VAMOS A DALLAS VAMOS IR A ARKANSAS??  :0
> [snapback]3213848[/snapback]​*



My Spanish isn't that great, but I think you are saying Dallas doesn't go to Arkansas so why should we? I have been promoting this show to the ULA for 2 years now trying to get more participation from the Dallas Riders. Some people from Dallas went last year and hopefully they and more will go again this year.

I always hear people saying there aren't enough shows, so here is one in the vicinity.... It is a cool show and I am just asking the question and passing on the info...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jun 2 2005, 04:12 PM
> *My Spanish isn't that great, but I think you are saying Dallas doesn't go to Arkansas so why should we?  I have been promoting this show to the ULA for 2 years now trying to get more participation from the Dallas Riders.  Some people from Dallas went last year and hopefully they and more will go again this year.
> 
> I always hear people saying there aren't enough shows, so here is one in the vicinity....  It is a cool show and I am just asking the question and passing on the info...
> [snapback]3214948[/snapback]​*


HEY DUDE GET THE SPANISH STRAIGHT !
WHAT I WAS SAYING WAS PEOPLE BEARLY GO TO DALLAS ...
NOTHING ABOUT DALLAS NOT GOING OVER THUR ??? :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2005, 09:54 AM
> *Yes, we are considering the idea of a Rollerz Only Houston Chapter. If anyone is interested in joining one of the most prestigious car clubs of all time, if you think you've got what it takes and are willing to COMMITT to a club that's all about lowriding, quality rides and family ties ... that's what Rollerz Only is all about, this is your calling. We are a brotherhood of 5,000 strong and still growing every year across the US. Prospect members that just want in for the fame and glory of Rollerz Only, if you are looking for just a "car club", this isn't the club for you. All of you Houston riders or solo riders looking for a change and want to represent Rollerz Only in the Houston area, this is your opportunity to fly a Rollerz Only plaque. For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724.
> 
> Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game... Rollerz Only.
> ...


who is we???


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2005, 11:54 AM
> *Yes, we are considering the idea of a Rollerz Only Houston Chapter. If anyone is interested in joining one of the most prestigious car clubs of all time, if you think you've got what it takes and are willing to COMMITT to a club that's all about lowriding, quality rides and family ties ... that's what Rollerz Only is all about, this is your calling. We are a brotherhood of 5,000 strong and still growing every year across the US. Prospect members that just want in for the fame and glory of Rollerz Only, if you are looking for just a "car club", this isn't the club for you. All of you Houston riders or solo riders looking for a change and want to represent Rollerz Only in the Houston area, this is your opportunity to fly a Rollerz Only plaque. For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724.
> 
> Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game... Rollerz Only.
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: Rollerz Only in Houston :biggrin:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 2 2005, 03:34 PM
> *HEY DUDE GET THE SPANISH STRAIGHT !
> WHAT I WAS SAYING WAS PEOPLE BEARLY GO TO DALLAS ...
> NOTHING ABOUT DALLAS NOT GOING OVER THUR ???  :uh:
> [snapback]3215050[/snapback]​*



Said that in the first line. My spanish ain't that great... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

say MR. NIX There arent any sore loser here dat was a inside joke from me 2 mike. So Like I told Leo I wish yall the best with ur new club. So there ain't no hard feelings HERE. MEMBERS COME AND THEY GO. NOT EVERY ONE IS MADE FOR OUR CLUB. So best of luck with Chosen Few. TX Mr. LeatherFace. TX KILLA" FROM H-TOWN. Would'nt have it any other way :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Magic Mike I C U......... :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :nono: :wave:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 2 2005, 05:29 PM
> *Hey Magic Mike I C U......... :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :nono:  :wave:
> [snapback]3215703[/snapback]​*



i see u 2 punk......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 2 2005, 03:34 PM
> *who is we???
> [snapback]3215052[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 2 2005, 06:30 PM
> *i see u 2 punk......
> [snapback]3215711[/snapback]​*


read da message i sent u punk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 2 2005, 02:34 PM
> *who is we???
> [snapback]3215052[/snapback]​*


good question. :dunno:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 2 2005, 05:49 PM
> *read da message i sent u punk
> [snapback]3215853[/snapback]​*


 i read it and sent it back


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 07:49 PM
> ********H.L.C. EVENTS*******
> 
> Sunday June 5th :Houston Stylez Car Wash at Burger King on Edgebrook off of I-45 south. 10am-?? more info call MIKE (713) 515 4350
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Goooooooood Moooooorning Peepz :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 3 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Goooooooood Moooooorning Peepz :wave:
> [snapback]3218631[/snapback]​*


morning


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

where exactly is the show that Nu style is going throw June 12th going to be at.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 3 2005, 07:21 AM
> *morning
> [snapback]3218635[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

GOOD MORNING PEEPZ!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

ROLL CALL 4 2 NIGHT WHO'S ALL DOWN 4 S P


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 3 2005, 10:27 AM
> *ROLL CALL 4 2 NIGHT WHO'S ALL DOWN 4 S P
> [snapback]3218902[/snapback]​*


I'm gonna have to take a raincheck, just found out I gotta work tonight. :tears:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I guess everyones ignoring me.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 3 2005, 09:32 AM
> *I'm gonna have to take a raincheck, just found out I gotta work tonight. :tears:
> [snapback]3218922[/snapback]​*


WHAT U NEED A DOC. EXC. I GOT THE HOOK UP HOLLA IF U NEED IT....LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 3 2005, 08:32 AM
> *I'm gonna have to take a raincheck, just found out I gotta work tonight. :tears:
> [snapback]3218922[/snapback]​*


that sucks...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

CHOSEN FEW checkin in.Whats up darkness? :wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what up cousin. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 3 2005, 10:10 AM
> *what up cousin. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3219098[/snapback]​*


PRIMO is that you?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 3 2005, 08:33 AM
> *GOOD MORNING PEEPZ!!!
> [snapback]3218689[/snapback]​*


:wave: I'll call you when I get off of work ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

PROVOK I C U.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 3 2005, 08:59 AM
> *CHOSEN FEW checkin in.Whats up darkness? :wave:
> [snapback]3219037[/snapback]​*


whats da deal


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 3 2005, 09:15 AM
> *PRIMO is that you?
> [snapback]3219114[/snapback]​*


you know it. the short mexican.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 3 2005, 10:29 AM
> *PROVOK I C U.
> [snapback]3219156[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 3 2005, 11:18 AM
> *:wave:  I'll call you when I get off of work ...
> [snapback]3219130[/snapback]​*


hey thas coo ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

just wanted to say whats up! :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2005, 11:41 AM
> *just wanted to say whats up! :wave:
> [snapback]3219577[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2005, 01:41 PM
> *just wanted to say whats up! :wave:
> [snapback]3219577[/snapback]​*


WHY U IGNORING MY PHONE CALLS? I SAID I WAS SORRY. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 3 2005, 02:49 PM
> *WHY U IGNORING MY PHONE CALLS? I SAID I WAS SORRY. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3220067[/snapback]​*


what?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey every one Sunday the 12th True Eminence will be having a Car Wash at the Pasadena Indoor Flea Market. Starting around 10 am. So if any one could come by to show a little support it would be appericated. We will be accepting Donations for the fee. so thanks again hope to see a few of the Fellow Houston LowRiders there. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

Say Magic Mike were r u Hidden. U still going 2 S P 2nite? or u going 2 sit at home & be a loser.HA HA HA HA LOL LOL LOL :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I had a good time at the SP...  Nuthing but Big booty freaks!!!! HLC ,Spokes and Juice and Latin Kustoms were representing!!!!! next time i'll try to stay longer...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

YEA ITS STILL CRUNK UP IN HERE SHOULD HAVE STAYED GOOFY JUST ASK BIG JOHN HE WELL HE WILL TELL U WAZ UP


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 3 2005, 11:15 PM
> *YEA ITS STILL CRUNK UP IN HERE SHOULD HAVE STAYED GOOFY JUST ASK BIG JOHN HE WELL HE WILL TELL U WAZ UP
> [snapback]3222348[/snapback]​*


Man..John..tell everyone i said wuz up...fucking vultures... :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

man o man just got in dam we had a blast. big john got this shirt torn off . i got to feel 214 (@)Y(@) thanks 214 it was nice . i got your # now ::wink wink:: but shit other than that is was good, my dam back is hurting from her slam that ass on my chest :0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

HEY BIG JOHN WAS IT WOTH IT OR WHAT I TOLD SHE COULD HURT U LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i held it down on that bitch for the little people... she tried 2 man handle me


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sounds like i missed another good night at the SP damn it


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Did anyone see that girl tear that guys boxers off? That shit was funny. She ripped them draws to pieces.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 4 2005, 08:28 AM
> *Did anyone see that girl tear that guys boxers off? That shit was funny. She ripped them draws to pieces.
> [snapback]3222993[/snapback]​*


HELL YEA THAT MY GIRL ...... JUST ASK BIG JOHN HE KNOWS.... LMAO


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i hope mike pick up my bottle of sum possie. i fuckin left it on the table


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 4 2005, 11:59 AM
> *i hope mike  pick up  my bottle of sum possie. i fuckin left it on the table
> [snapback]3223392[/snapback]​*


yeah he took it with him... and the rest of the beer...lol


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

SUP ICE BLOCK DID YOU GET A LAP DANCE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 4 2005, 07:28 AM
> *Did anyone see that girl tear that guys boxers off? That shit was funny. She ripped them draws to pieces.
> [snapback]3222993[/snapback]​*


yea.... then she fuckin tied them around his head


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 4 2005, 09:59 AM
> *i hope mike  pick up  my bottle of sum possie. i fuckin left it on the table
> [snapback]3223392[/snapback]​*


its in his truck


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

SUP DARKNESS YOU HAD FUN LAST NIGHT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 4 2005, 11:13 AM
> *SUP DARKNESS YOU HAD FUN LAST NIGHT
> [snapback]3223613[/snapback]​*


yea...it was wild.. just tired now... eyes burn from all da smoke


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@May 31 2005, 10:39 PM
> *I HOPEFULLY IF I HAVE ENUFF MONEY I WANNA GET ICE BLOCK A LAP DANCE. MAGIC SHE IS ON CPIXEL TASTEABLE_CANDY BUT DRAMA FOR YOUR ASS  I PROMISE . HER AND HER HOMEGIRL. DONT TELL HER YOU KNOW ME
> [snapback]3207068[/snapback]​*


naw i didnt get one....  :happysad: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

hey last nite we all had a blast.....it was a crazy and wild nite. for those who missed it just gotta say the next time we go make sure u come hang out.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 4 2005, 10:57 AM
> *HELL YEA THAT MY GIRL ...... JUST ASK BIG JOHN HE KNOWS.... LMAO
> [snapback]3223387[/snapback]​*


hell yea, that chick hurt big john....all nite he was complaining about is damn nipple..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 4 2005, 02:48 PM
> *hey last nite we all had a blast.....it was a crazy and wild nite. for those who missed it just gotta say the next time we go make sure u come hang out.
> [snapback]3224063[/snapback]​*


if u go next time take an extra shirt.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2005, 04:02 PM
> *if u go next time take an extra shirt.........
> [snapback]3224387[/snapback]​*


hey john.. hows ur nipples.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2005, 05:36 PM
> *hey john.. hows ur nipples.....
> [snapback]3224430[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 4 2005, 03:48 PM
> *hey last nite we all had a blast.....it was a crazy and wild nite. for those who missed it just gotta say the next time we go make sure u come hang out.
> [snapback]3224063[/snapback]​*


Believe me I plan on being there next time :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

hey magic mike, u said it right when u told goofy i can't spell. so 4 any 1 i offened by my miss spelling this the name i was trying 2 spell Nikki. not Nikky so the correction has been made. hope nobody else feelings get upset.  :happysad: Tx Mr LeatherFace


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 4 2005, 01:50 PM
> *hell yea, that chick hurt big john....all nite he was complaining about is damn nipple..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3224067[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: ...i knew i should have stayed longer.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 3 2005, 11:15 PM
> *YEA ITS STILL CRUNK UP IN HERE SHOULD HAVE STAYED GOOFY JUST ASK BIG JOHN HE WELL HE WILL TELL U WAZ UP
> [snapback]3222348[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: ..i heard he got a nurple...... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Htown ridaz...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

block man im going to have to hook you up when we go again . a ***** felt bad i didnt remeber untill after i left sp . that i was going to get you a lap dance. im to going to forget cuz i promised you , im not going to let you down again . im going to keep my promise. baby boy so next time we goignt o do it any females you want shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

aight man if u insist but i was joking.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

REP UR CLUB 



PROPHECY CAR CLUB FOUNDED IN 2000
CHAPTERS IN 
FREDERICKSBURG,TX
MARBLE FALLS,TX
KERRVILLE,TX
LAS VEGAS,NV


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave: sup Houston! What's up for today?


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone going to the Texas Showdown?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup ya'll


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=182810]
Firme Lowrider Club
Founded: 1997


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*PRESIDENTEZ C.C. DALLAS, TEXAS *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> [snapback]2348734[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cant foget solo riders


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

*FIRME CC - RGV CHAPTER*

FOUNDED IN '94


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2005, 08:41 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3229084[/snapback]​*


rip richmond


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Klique El Paso chapter founded in '97


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 6 2005, 12:15 AM
> *rip richmond
> [snapback]3229465[/snapback]​*


We miss you richmond :angel: :tears:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 5 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Anyone going to the Texas Showdown?
> [snapback]3226779[/snapback]​*


 I WAS THERE IT WAS HOTTT!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 6 2005, 06:34 AM
> *I WAS THERE IT WAS HOTTT!!
> [snapback]3230878[/snapback]​*


That's an understatement! It was so hot out there! Damn!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 09:56 AM
> *That's an understatement!  It was so hot out there!  Damn!
> [snapback]3231145[/snapback]​*


THANKS FOR CALLING ME AND LETTING ME KNOW IF YOU WERE GOING TO THE DAMN PARK !!! :angry: 

ANDAS BIEN CRUDA Q NI TE ACUERDAS D ME :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 07:56 AM
> *That's an understatement!  It was so hot out there!  Damn!
> [snapback]3231145[/snapback]​*



good thing i just live 2 minutes away from the horse track


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 6 2005, 07:59 AM
> *THANKS FOR CALLING ME AND LETTING ME KNOW IF YOU WERE GOING TO THE DAMN PARK !!!  :angry:
> 
> ANDAS BIEN CRUDA Q NI TE ACUERDAS D ME  :uh:
> [snapback]3231159[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ex214 is a sellout and all talk, when will you learn!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 08:45 AM
> *ex214 is a sellout and all talk, when will you learn!!!
> [snapback]3231293[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

INDIVIDUALS TEXAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 6 2005, 04:16 AM
> *We miss you richmond  :angel:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 09:38 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3231524[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

To all the playa's i met at Show Palace Friday, what's up. Big John keep your shirt on ese. Don't like to see manboobies. :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 4 2005, 12:26 AM
> *Man..John..tell everyone i said wuz up...fucking vultures... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3222381[/snapback]​*


everyone was saying you left early since you were on lockdown at midnight.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 10:53 AM
> *To all the playa's i met at Show Palace Friday, what's up.  Big John keep your shirt on ese.  Don't like to see manboobies.  :burn:
> [snapback]3231598[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 09:53 AM
> *To all the playa's i met at Show Palace Friday, what's up.  Big John keep your shirt on ese.  Don't like to see manboobies.  :burn:
> [snapback]3231598[/snapback]​*


ahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*SINCE 1985 CELEBRATING OUR 20 YEAR ANNIVERSARY*


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 11:57 AM
> *everyone was saying you left early since you were on lockdown at midnight.
> [snapback]3231613[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 6 2005, 10:42 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3231827[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

who cameback the most broke from S.P.?? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 6 2005, 12:07 PM
> *who cameback the most broke from S.P.??  lol
> [snapback]3231939[/snapback]​*


not me, probably spent 6 bucks for a coke.  and twenty bucks to get in :angry:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 6 2005, 12:41 PM
> *SINCE 1985 CELEBRATING OUR 20 YEAR ANNIVERSARY
> [snapback]3231820[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 6 2005, 08:59 AM
> *THANKS FOR CALLING ME AND LETTING ME KNOW IF YOU WERE GOING TO THE DAMN PARK !!!  :angry:
> 
> ANDAS BIEN CRUDA Q NI TE ACUERDAS D ME  :uh:
> [snapback]3231159[/snapback]​*


Hey cabrona! I ended up going to the Texas Showdown at the last minute ... got there around 3:00pm or so and didn't stay long ... it was so fkn hot! By the time I got a hold of the fellaz ... they said they had already left the park ... man ... I'm barely getting over Friday night ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 09:45 AM
> *ex214 is a sellout and all talk, when will you learn!!!
> [snapback]3231293[/snapback]​*


Shupnga :twak: ... you don't know what you're talking about ... I go everywhere ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 11:54 AM
> *Shupnga :twak: ... you don't know what you're talking about ... I go everywhere ...
> [snapback]3232110[/snapback]​*


yea right.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 01:28 PM
> *yea right.
> [snapback]3232230[/snapback]​*


:uh: 



sup Ham! I see you lookin'! :wave:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

AMARILLO TX

No club (Car put on back burner due to priorities) 

Hopefully busting out soon though...with a "Plaque in the back"


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup ham and 214


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 12:37 PM
> *:uh:
> sup Ham!  I see you lookin'!  :wave:
> [snapback]3232271[/snapback]​*


chillin chillin...just here peepin the scene!...i didnt see u at the showdown???


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i got to feel sumone (@)Y(@) :0


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

it was nice, i didnt do shit sunday but sleep


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 12:40 PM
> *sup ham and 214
> [snapback]3232284[/snapback]​*


wuz up nessssssss


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

chillin same oh shit different bored, might go get my airbag setup, sold my old setup for 1000.00


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 6 2005, 01:40 PM
> *chillin chillin...just here peepin the scene!...i didnt see u at the showdown???
> [snapback]3232287[/snapback]​*


I saw you! :0


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 12:43 PM
> *chillin same oh shit different bored, might go get my airbag setup, sold my old setup for 1000.00
> [snapback]3232313[/snapback]​*


yea i heard...thatz koo.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 01:41 PM
> *i got to feel sumone (@)Y(@) :0
> [snapback]3232295[/snapback]​*


:ugh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 12:44 PM
> *I saw you!  :0
> [snapback]3232320[/snapback]​*


 MEE TOO


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

man it sucks stayin at home doing nothing . what ya'll plan to do laterz? i think bout running around the park butt naked. get a sun tan lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 6 2005, 01:47 PM
> *MEE TOO
> [snapback]3232341[/snapback]​*


I didn't see you ....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 12:44 PM
> *I saw you!  :0
> [snapback]3232320[/snapback]​*


really...i was only there for like 30 min...it was t0o dammm hot!!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey to 214 send me pics of your ride i wanna see it up close.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 01:49 PM
> *hey to 214 send me pics of your ride i wanna see it up close.
> [snapback]3232352[/snapback]​*


you and everybody else! lol .... hopefully by Houston LRM :crossesfingers: lol :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 6 2005, 01:48 PM
> *really...i was only there for like 30 min...it was t0o dammm hot!!!
> [snapback]3232347[/snapback]​*


no shit, man ... I thought I was gonna have a fkn heat stroke ... and my crazy azz homegirl was drinking beer ... :around:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Hey cabrona!  I ended up going to the Texas Showdown at the last minute ... got there around 3:00pm or so and didn't stay long ... it was so fkn hot!  By the time I got a hold of the fellaz ... they said they had already left the park ... man ... I'm barely getting over Friday night ... lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3232105[/snapback]​*


YARAYARAYARA :uh: 
EXCUSES YOU COULD HAVE CALLED ME :angry: 
I HEARD SOME NAUGHTY THINGS THAT HAPPENED AT SP :0 :cheesy: 
I BET YOU DONT MEMER HUH :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam your boo-boo , hey have ya'll heard of a car club out of northside called
" houston stylez of lacs". thats sum shit.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 6 2005, 01:52 PM
> *YARAYARAYARA  :uh:
> EXCUSES YOU COULD HAVE CALLED ME  :angry:
> I HEARD SOME NAUGHTY THINGS THAT HAPPENED AT SP  :0  :cheesy:
> ...


.. wtf ... that wasn't me ... :ugh: ... that was probably Gina ... my evil twin ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 02:48 PM
> *man it sucks stayin at home doing nothing . what ya'll plan to do laterz? i think bout running around the park butt naked. get a sun tan lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3232343[/snapback]​*


OMG :0 :ugh: :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 01:52 PM
> *dam your boo-boo , hey have ya'll heard of a car club out of northside called
> " houston stylez of lacs". thats sum shit.
> [snapback]3232370[/snapback]​*


is it a new club?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 02:54 PM
> *.. wtf ... that wasn't me ... :ugh: ... that was probably Gina ... my evil twin ...
> [snapback]3232381[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 6 2005, 01:56 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3232393[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yo no fui, cabrona! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 12:48 PM
> *I didn't see you ....
> [snapback]3232345[/snapback]​*



I was with my wife, we went to go see my cousin's truck


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yea its new club in northside ,they been out for bout month. like 15 guys with nothing but lacs they were at airline last night.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 6 2005, 12:52 PM
> *YARAYARAYARA  :uh:
> EXCUSES YOU COULD HAVE CALLED ME  :angry:
> I HEARD SOME NAUGHTY THINGS THAT HAPPENED AT SP  :0  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 6 2005, 01:57 PM
> *I was with my wife, we went to go see my cousin's truck
> [snapback]3232404[/snapback]​*


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey ham where can i fine slam bags . i heard sum place off of 249 got them for 90 bucks


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 01:58 PM
> *yea its  new club in northside ,they been out for bout month. like 15 guys with nothing but lacs they were at airline last night.
> [snapback]3232408[/snapback]​*


hhhhmmmmm...where there a lot of folks cruisin Airline last night?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 12:48 PM
> *man it sucks stayin at home doing nothing . what ya'll plan to do laterz? i think bout running around the park butt naked. get a sun tan lmao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3232343[/snapback]​*


the vanilla bunny.....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 12:59 PM
> *hey ham where can i fine slam bags . i heard sum place off of 249 got them for 90 bucks
> [snapback]3232416[/snapback]​*


just hit me up...i know where i can get them...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 01:54 PM
> *.. wtf ... that wasn't me ... :ugh: ... that was probably Gina ... my evil twin ...
> [snapback]3232381[/snapback]​*


gina's power plant pechugas were used as a drink holder that night. lol!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 01:16 PM
> *gina's power plant pechugas were used as a drink holder that night.  lol!
> [snapback]3232482[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2005, 02:11 PM
> *the vanilla bunny.....
> [snapback]3232454[/snapback]​*


bunny ears! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 02:16 PM
> *gina's power plant pechugas were used as a drink holder that night.  lol!
> [snapback]3232482[/snapback]​*


:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I just noticed that LordTX is a mixologist :thumbsup: 

http://www.gougoule.com/bonus/scratch.php


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 03:02 PM
> *I just noticed that LordTX is a mixologist  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.gougoule.com/bonus/scratch.php
> [snapback]3232681[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 6 2005, 03:46 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE!!!!
> [snapback]3232907[/snapback]​*


sup Zar ... thanks for the ride ... :ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 04:46 PM
> *sup Zar ... thanks for the ride ... :ugh:
> [snapback]3232910[/snapback]​*


NO PROBLEM, ANYTIME


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup pink ... call me later, girl ...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup poeple back on here dam its fuckin boring , lalalla


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i think im going to hit up timmy chans


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 6 2005, 02:52 PM
> *YARAYARAYARA  :uh:
> EXCUSES YOU COULD HAVE CALLED ME  :angry:
> I HEARD SOME NAUGHTY THINGS THAT HAPPENED AT SP  :0  :cheesy:
> ...


DO U MEMBER WHAT U WERE TELLEN ME IN THE CAR?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 05:00 PM
> *i think im going to hit up timmy chans
> [snapback]3232965[/snapback]​*


BRING ME SOME CHINESE ENCHILADAS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 01:59 PM
> *bunny ears!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3232662[/snapback]​*


lol... u aint ready 4 da chocolate bunny.. or da vanilla one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 01:16 PM
> *gina's power plant pechugas were used as a drink holder that night.  lol!
> [snapback]3232482[/snapback]​*


and also a purse for the #s she was pullin


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2005, 04:08 PM
> *lol... u aint ready 4 da chocolate bunny.. or da vanilla one
> [snapback]3233007[/snapback]​*


aaarrrggghhh!! Scchhccooobbyyy ssscchhhhhnnnaaaccckkkkssss!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2005, 04:09 PM
> *and also a purse for the #s she was pullin
> [snapback]3233015[/snapback]​*


WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 02:02 PM
> *I just noticed that LordTX is a mixologist  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.gougoule.com/bonus/scratch.php
> [snapback]3232681[/snapback]​*


dat shits fuckin funny.... sounded tight tho


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 03:09 PM
> *aaarrrggghhh!! Scchhccooobbyyy ssscchhhhhnnnaaaccckkkkssss!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3233017[/snapback]​*


lol... more like ass snacks


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THIS IS MY 200 POST ITS TIME TO CELEBRATE, WHOS DOWN FOR SP! LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 03:10 PM
> *WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!!!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3233027[/snapback]​*


whut u callin me a hoe now... im a fuck u up cuz...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2005, 04:14 PM
> *lol... more like ass snacks
> [snapback]3233050[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2005, 04:14 PM
> *whut u callin me a hoe now... im a fuck u up cuz...
> [snapback]3233059[/snapback]​*


NAH ... NOT CALLING _YOU_ A HOE ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 6 2005, 04:00 PM
> *i think im going to hit up timmy chans
> [snapback]3232965[/snapback]​*


scoop me up, fool ... j/k :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY DENA I CALLED UR CELL, ITS SAYEN UR # IS NO LONGER IN SERVICE, PAY UR BILL.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

sound like the S.P. got WILD!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 6 2005, 04:34 PM
> *HEY DENA I CALLED UR CELL, ITS SAYEN UR # IS NO LONGER IN SERVICE, PAY UR BILL.
> [snapback]3233133[/snapback]​*


You dial 832-867-1724?? I'm talking to Pink on it right now ... my bill's always paid, baby


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 03:17 PM
> *NAH ... NOT CALLING YOU A HOE ...
> [snapback]3233093[/snapback]​*


u bet not be. dammit


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2005, 04:36 PM
> *u bet not be. dammit
> [snapback]3233143[/snapback]​*


 :0 whatcha goin do?!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 03:35 PM
> *You dial 832-867-1724?? I'm talking to Pink on it right now ... my bill's always paid, baby
> [snapback]3233138[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 6 2005, 03:34 PM
> *HEY DENA I CALLED UR CELL, ITS SAYEN UR # IS NO LONGER IN SERVICE, PAY UR BILL.
> [snapback]3233133[/snapback]​*


It's :biggrin: working I just did a test call


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 6 2005, 04:38 PM
> *It's :biggrin:  working I just did a test call
> [snapback]3233151[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah he did ... :twak: ... lmao!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 6 2005, 05:35 PM
> *sound like the S.P. got WILD!!!
> [snapback]3233136[/snapback]​*


YEA SP GOT WILD, THE GIRLS WERE LIKE ANIMALS, THEY WERE HUNTING FOR THEIR PREY. SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THEY GET OUT OF THIER CAGES, I BARELY GOT OUT WITH SOME SCRATCHES, SOME PEOPLE GOT BIT. WE TOOK JOHN TO THE HOSPITAL HE WAS LATER RELEASED, NO PERMANENT SCARRING.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sounds like u guys have fun going to show palace.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 6 2005, 03:40 PM
> *YEA SP GOT WILD, THE GIRLS WERE LIKE ANIMALS, THEY WERE HUNTING FOR THEIR PREY. SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THEY GET OUT OF THIER CAGES, I BARELY GOT OUT WITH SOME SCRATCHES, SOME PEOPLE GOT BIT. WE TOOK JOHN TO THE HOSPITAL HE WAS LATER RELEASED, NO PERMANENT SCARRING.
> [snapback]3233163[/snapback]​*




"I BARELY GOT OUT WITH SOME MONEY"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 05:41 PM
> *sounds like u guys have fun going to show palace.
> [snapback]3233172[/snapback]​*


IT WAS ALRIGHT , BUT I CANT GO TOO OFTEN, I DONT HAVE THE MONEY TO GO EVERY WEEK. I DONT WANNA GIVE MY HARD EARNED MONEY TO SOME CHICKS THAT I DONT KNOW. I PUT MY LIFE ON THE LINE, EVERY TIME I GO TO WORK. SO I CANT GIVE MY MONEY AWAY THAT EASY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont go at all last and only time i went was to goofy's bach party few years ago. not my type of thing, trickin off money to some broad


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 03:37 PM
> *:0 whatcha goin do?!
> [snapback]3233148[/snapback]​*


humm i dunno.... its a surprise


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 03:48 PM
> *i dont go at all last and only time i went was to goofy's bach party few years ago.  not my type of thing, trickin off money to some broad
> [snapback]3233208[/snapback]​*


I 2nd that...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 6 2005, 05:02 PM
> *DO U MEMBER WHAT U WERE TELLEN ME IN THE CAR?
> [snapback]3232981[/snapback]​*


i know you aint talking bout PINK PANTHER i dont even know you foo !!! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 6 2005, 05:01 PM
> *i know you aint talking bout PINK PANTHER i dont even know you foo !!! :angry:
> [snapback]3233253[/snapback]​*


ummm ... he was talking about me ... what I told him in the car :ugh: ...


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

anybody interested in a 78 el camino shell.....shell only...
grill
bumpers
all sheet metal
all glass

gots to go....cheap......will be available in a few weeks....if you come take if off the frame it'll be cheaper!

str8 body, hardly any rust......minor rust on floorboards and minor rust behind rear window....that's about all i saw....hit me up on email..

[email protected]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that elco is prolly worth 40 bucks


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

i think "nocaddylikemine was talking bour EX214 ....


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 06:11 PM
> *damn that elco is prolly worth 40 bucks
> [snapback]3233318[/snapback]​*


nah, it's str8 body....thanks for the offer though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Jun 6 2005, 04:13 PM
> *nah, it's str8 body....thanks for the offer though
> [snapback]3233334[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup ex214

what's been going on en el offtopic?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Jun 6 2005, 05:17 PM
> *sup ex214
> 
> what's been going on en el offtopic?
> [snapback]3233361[/snapback]​*


i dunno ... haven't been on offtopic in a while ... :dunno:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 06:19 PM
> *i dunno ... haven't been on offtopic in a while ... :dunno:
> [snapback]3233383[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 04:19 PM
> *i dunno ... haven't been on offtopic in a while ... :dunno:
> [snapback]3233383[/snapback]​*


youre a lie, and a cheat!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 05:24 PM
> *youre a lie, and a cheat!
> [snapback]3233413[/snapback]​*


I haven't punk! ... who you callin a cheat? :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 04:32 PM
> *I haven't punk!  ... who you callin a cheat? :twak:
> [snapback]3233470[/snapback]​*



imma put both you kids in time out so be nice :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 6 2005, 05:46 PM
> *imma put both you kids in time out so be nice :biggrin:
> [snapback]3233500[/snapback]​*


put that fool on a permanent time out ... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wuzz up...What's going on in here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 6 2005, 04:59 PM
> *put that fool on a permanent time out ...  :angry: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3233569[/snapback]​*




hes gonna do my setup.......


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 6 2005, 09:55 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 6 2005, 06:01 PM
> *i know you aint talking bout PINK PANTHER i dont even know you foo !!! :angry:
> [snapback]3233253[/snapback]​*


 I WAS REFERRING TO DENA, SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION, BY THE WAY I DONT KNOW U EITHER FOO :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2005, 09:57 AM
> *everyone was saying you left early since you were on lockdown at midnight.
> [snapback]3231613[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ..everyone is single..but me..i got on "THE ONE RING" ..hey atleast I went home to pussy instead of wasting money for some ... :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

I would just like to let every one know that we will be having our carwash on a different day since ther is a carshow on the same day. we don't want to cause any conflict or take away from the show we will post the date for the carwash when we figure a new date out. hope the car show goes good. Tx Mr. LeatherFace. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 6 2005, 09:56 PM
> *I would just like to let every one know that we will be having our carwash on a different day since ther is a carshow on the same day. we don't want to cause any conflict or take away from the show we will post the date for the carwash when we figure a new date out. hope the car show goes good. Tx Mr. LeatherFace. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3234795[/snapback]​*


no problem David..The HLC will be there to support like alwayz..any of TE gonna show sunday with the rest of HLC???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

EMPIRE from The
Houston Lowrider Council


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2005, 07:49 PM
> ********H.L.C. EVENTS*******
> 
> Sunday June 19th: HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL meeting at 6pm for location contact Goofy 832 275 4306
> ...


Remember HLC members and the rest of Htown to go out and support Nu Style's car show this weekend!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2005, 12:17 AM
> *Remember HLC members and the rest of Htown to go out and support Nu Style's car show this weekend!!!
> [snapback]3234891[/snapback]​*


We'll be there


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

who in the H.L.C. is showing at the Nu Style car show this weekend?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 6 2005, 09:15 PM
> *:uh: ..everyone is single..but me..i got on "THE ONE RING" ..hey atleast I went home to pussy instead of wasting money for some ... :0
> [snapback]3234658[/snapback]​*


Take your wife next time... the last time I went was with a group of guys & girls including my wi :biggrin: fe...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 6 2005, 10:15 PM
> *:uh: ..everyone is single..but me..i got on "THE ONE RING" ..hey atleast I went home to pussy instead of wasting money for some ... :0
> [snapback]3234658[/snapback]​*


i didn't spend any money on them hoodrats. learned at an early age not to give my money to a stranger. :biggrin: btw i never found your glass slipper


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WAZ UP 4 THE WEEKEND H TOWN ..... NEVER CAN PLAN 2 EARLY


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 06:42 AM
> *i didn't spend any money on them hoodrats.  learned at an early age not to give my money to a stranger.  :biggrin:  btw i never found your glass slipper
> [snapback]3236057[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2005, 07:37 AM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3236310[/snapback]​*



WHO R U? :biggrin: Just asking..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2005, 08:57 AM
> *WHO R U? :biggrin: Just asking..
> [snapback]3236377[/snapback]​*


that's hrnychonies aka monica la giggler.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

Good Morning Peeps ! 
:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 05:42 AM
> *i didn't spend any money on them hoodrats.  learned at an early age not to give my money to a stranger.  :biggrin:  btw i never found your glass slipper
> [snapback]3236057[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 07:59 AM
> *that's hrnychonies aka monica la giggler.
> [snapback]3236381[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: 

WHAT CLUB?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2005, 09:04 AM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> WHAT CLUB?
> [snapback]3236414[/snapback]​*


don't know where she strips at. i'll let you know laters.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 7 2005, 08:13 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3236445[/snapback]​*


  














































:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 08:16 AM
> *
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3236459[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 7 2005, 07:27 AM
> *WAZ UP 4 THE WEEKEND H TOWN ..... NEVER CAN PLAN 2 EARLY
> [snapback]3236157[/snapback]​*


right lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 08:13 AM
> *don't know where she strips at.  i'll let you know laters.
> [snapback]3236448[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2005, 09:18 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3236464[/snapback]​*


i pimp her out for 40 bucks an hour. sell her chonies on the corner of red bluff and spencer by the tamale lady for 10 bucks or two for 15.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 08:59 AM
> *that's hrnychonies aka monica la giggler.
> [snapback]3236381[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: 

crazy ass...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 09:01 AM
> *Good Morning Peeps !
> :wave:
> [snapback]3236395[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 08:21 AM
> *i pimp her out for 40 bucks an hour.  sell her chonies on the corner of red bluff and spencer by the tamale lady for 10 bucks or two for 15.
> [snapback]3236479[/snapback]​*


40 bucks....kinda steep aint it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 09:13 AM
> *don't know where she strips at.  i'll let you know laters.
> [snapback]3236448[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: SHUT YOUR ASS UP FOOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 09:21 AM
> *i pimp her out for 40 bucks an hour.  sell her chonies on the corner of red bluff and spencer by the tamale lady for 10 bucks or two for 15.
> [snapback]3236479[/snapback]​*


:twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 09:22 AM
> *40 bucks....kinda steep aint it
> [snapback]3236488[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 09:22 AM
> *40 bucks....kinda steep aint it
> [snapback]3236488[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok, my bad, LAYITLOW Special of the Week....

HrnyChonies + Ex214Chichotz for $39.99/hr. :biggrin: $1.99 for each additional minute..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2005, 08:24 AM
> *:buttkick:
> [snapback]3236500[/snapback]​*



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 09:24 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ok, my bad, LAYITLOW Special of the Week....
> ...


wtf!!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 09:26 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3236515[/snapback]​*


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2005, 09:28 AM
> *wtf!!!  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3236530[/snapback]​*


i forgot the fake pic to go with the sales ad...









_*~HrnyChonies & Ex214Chichotz cellio XXX Service~*_
*
"We're Hot Horny & Wet with pure Craziness flowing down our Chonies!"

Call us! 713.943.3109*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 09:34 AM
> *i forgot the fake pic to go with the sales ad...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 7 2005, 09:50 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3236640[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

EX214 WHERE YOU AT YA TE ANDAN VENDIENDO POR HORA I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT WAS PER DAY ??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 10:06 AM
> *EX214 WHERE YOU AT YA TE ANDAN VENDIENDO POR HORA I THOUGHT YOU SAID  IT WAS PER DAY ??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3236721[/snapback]​*


she's on the meter right now making me some feria. i'll let you know when she's free. lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


im on a break right now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2005, 10:12 AM
> *:roflmao:
> im on a break right now.
> [snapback]3236748[/snapback]​*


watch a flick while your resting. lol!

Work Safe

http://www.storewars.org/flash/index.html


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 09:13 AM
> *watch a flick while your resting.  lol!
> 
> Work Safe
> ...


that shits funny


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 05:42 AM
> *i didn't spend any money on them hoodrats.  learned at an early age not to give my money to a stranger.  :biggrin:  btw i never found your glass slipper
> [snapback]3236057[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 08:24 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ok, my bad, LAYITLOW Special of the Week....
> ...



I ONLY GOT $20


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 10:06 AM
> *EX214 WHERE YOU AT YA TE ANDAN VENDIENDO POR HORA I THOUGHT YOU SAID  IT WAS PER DAY ??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3236721[/snapback]​*


No manches ... ya sabes cabrona ... you know what's up homegirl! hahaha! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WELL LETS SEE I WENT TO SHOW PALACE I GOT IN FREE ..... HAD A BOTTLE CROWN AND MY SET UPS WERE FREE ..... I KNOW MOST OF THE STRIPPRES ..... I ONLY TOOK 20 AND CAME BACK WITH 8 ..... I THINK I DID OK ..... AND I GOT BIG JOHN HURTIN A GOOD WAY THANKS TO SUMMER


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WELL LETS SEE I WENT TO SHOW PALACE I GOT IN FREE ..... HAD A BOTTLE CROWN AND MY SET UPS WERE FREE ..... I KNOW MOST OF THE STRIPPRES ..... I ONLY TOOK 20 AND CAME BACK WITH 8 ..... I THINK I DID OK ..... AND I GOT BIG JOHN HURTIN A GOOD WAY THANKS TO SUMMER AND GOT DENA THROWD ..... LMAO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2005, 11:20 AM
> *I ONLY GOT $20
> [snapback]3237157[/snapback]​*


for 20 bucks i'll let you watch them put hickies on big johns boobies.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is anyone going to party on the plaza, so they can come on layitlow tomoro and post about how "off the hook" it was.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 11:43 AM
> *is anyone going to party on the plaza, so they can come on layitlow tomoro and post about how "off the hook" it was.
> [snapback]3237287[/snapback]​*


does anyone have anything better to do other than stalk me on the internet and worry about what hnybrneyez and I are doing .... ?????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who said i was talking about you?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 11:46 AM
> *who said i was talking about you?
> [snapback]3237302[/snapback]​*


SH'UPNGA .... EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT ... YOU ALWAYS STALKIN' A BITCH. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 11:41 AM
> *for 20 bucks i'll let you watch them put hickies on big johns boobies.
> [snapback]3237271[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont assume...i never said anything about you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 11:43 AM
> *is anyone going to party on the plaza, so they can come on layitlow tomoro and post about how "off the hook" it was.
> [snapback]3237287[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

craziness HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 11:44 AM
> *does anyone have anything better to do other than stalk me on the internet and worry about what hnybrneyez and I are doing .... ?????
> [snapback]3237293[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 12:44 PM
> *does anyone have anything better to do other than stalk me on the internet and worry about what hnybrneyez and I are doing .... ?????
> [snapback]3237293[/snapback]​*


i wanna know??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2005, 11:47 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3237318[/snapback]​*


you had to be there. lol. he probably pointed out to me about the hickie that that stripper gave him over 5 times. everytime he'd pick up his shirt i'd " :burn: "


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 11:46 AM
> *SH'UPNGA .... EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT ... YOU ALWAYS STALKIN' A BITCH. :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3237309[/snapback]​*


"Yes, we are considering the idea of a Rollerz Only Houston Chapter...
...For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724." 

Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game... Rollerz Only.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna call right now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ex214 u should get on aim, before a i REALLY spill the beans


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 11:50 AM
> *ex214 u should get on aim, before a i REALLY spill the beans
> [snapback]3237339[/snapback]​*


 :0 ...For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724." 

Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game... Rollerz Only.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 11:48 AM
> *i wanna know??
> [snapback]3237327[/snapback]​*


hahaha!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 11:50 AM
> *ex214 u should get on aim, before a i REALLY spill the beans
> [snapback]3237339[/snapback]​*


i'm on, punk ...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 11:48 AM
> *you had to be there.  lol.  he probably pointed out to me about the hickie that that stripper gave him over 5 times.  everytime he'd pick up his shirt i'd " :burn: "
> [snapback]3237328[/snapback]​*


YEA THAT TRUE BUT THAT'S 5 TIMES EACH PERSON HE KNEW LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 7 2005, 11:57 AM
> *YEA THAT TRUE BUT THAT'S 5 TIMES EACH PERSON HE KNEW LOL
> [snapback]3237385[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

big john is cool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 10:57 AM
> *i'm on, punk ...
> [snapback]3237382[/snapback]​*


owned


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 11:48 AM
> *you had to be there.  lol.  he probably pointed out to me about the hickie that that stripper gave him over 5 times.  everytime he'd pick up his shirt i'd " :burn: "
> [snapback]3237328[/snapback]​*


oic. sorry i missed it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 11:48 AM
> *craziness HAHAHAHAHAHA
> [snapback]3237325[/snapback]​*


lame.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up clueless, im gonna call u clueless


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

hey pink panther! I got a great idea .... let's go to POP tonight so we can come on layitlow tomorrow and post about how "off the hook" it was :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 10:58 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> big john is cool.
> [snapback]3237388[/snapback]​*


big john was drunk.. he kept shaking my hand..... kind of scared me there for a moment


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 11:12 AM
> *hey pink panther!  I got a great idea .... let's go to POP tonight so we can come on layitlow tomorrow and post about how "off the hook" it was  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3237456[/snapback]​*


well that was my idea, but youre known to steal ideas


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 12:24 PM
> *well that was my idea, but youre known to steal ideas
> [snapback]3237471[/snapback]​*


you don't have any ideas worth stealing ... or even considering for that matter ... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

uh yea


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 01:12 PM
> *hey pink panther!  I got a great idea .... let's go to POP tonight so we can come on layitlow tomorrow and post about how "off the hook" it was  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3237456[/snapback]​*


HEY I AM A GOOD GIRL I HAVE NO PART IN YOUR MALICIOUS ACTS :rofl:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 12:37 PM
> *HEY I AM A GOOD GIRL I HAVE NO PART IN YOUR MALICIOUS ACTS  :rofl:
> [snapback]3237502[/snapback]​*


... Okay so ... Your explanation of P.O.P. WAS NOT MALICIOUS ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 10:24 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ok, my bad, LAYITLOW Special of the Week....
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: Hey if I pay for two hours do I get the third one free :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 10:57 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3236668[/snapback]​*


How bout checks, you take checks


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 12:44 PM
> *does anyone have anything better to do other than stalk me on the internet and worry about what hnybrneyez and I are doing .... ?????
> [snapback]3237293[/snapback]​*


Nope, got nothing else...that's what I live for


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up pink...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

SO THAT'S WHAT HAPPEN TO RICHMOND AVE 2 MUCH DRAMA AND WANT 2 BE BABY DADDYS ..... LMAO 4 REAL 4 REAL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 7 2005, 12:40 PM
> *:0  :cheesy: Hey if I pay for two hours do I get the third one free  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i think hny and i can work some kind of special for ya


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 7 2005, 01:41 PM
> *How bout checks, you take checks
> 
> 
> ...


IM HER ACCOUNTANT ONLY TAKE MONEY ORDERS / CASH / CREDIT CARDS IF YOU LOOK TRUST WORTHY ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 01:00 PM
> *IM HER ACCOUNTANT ONLY TAKE MONEY ORDERS / CASH / CREDIT CARDS IF YOU LOOK TRUST WORTHY ...
> [snapback]3237613[/snapback]​*


este guey! :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 12:59 PM
> *i think hny and i can work some kind of special for ya
> [snapback]3237605[/snapback]​*


oh no doubt. anything for senior magic. :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up HLC!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 12:00 PM
> *IM HER ACCOUNTANT ONLY TAKE MONEY ORDERS / CASH / CREDIT CARDS IF YOU LOOK TRUST WORTHY ...
> [snapback]3237613[/snapback]​*


do you take food stamps


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Wuz up peeps CHOSEN FEW is up in this biotch


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2005, 02:03 PM
> *do you take food stamps
> [snapback]3237625[/snapback]​*


HAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2005, 01:03 PM
> *do you take food stamps
> [snapback]3237625[/snapback]​*


it's all about the Lonestar Card in the '05. Foodstamps are like Wiengartens grocery stores, outdated.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 01:59 PM
> *i think hny and i can work some kind of special for ya
> [snapback]3237605[/snapback]​*


Wooooohoooooo!!! Sounds good to me


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 02:00 PM
> *IM HER ACCOUNTANT ONLY TAKE MONEY ORDERS / CASH / CREDIT CARDS IF YOU LOOK TRUST WORTHY ...
> [snapback]3237613[/snapback]​*


I am trustworthy just ask anyone here


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2005, 02:02 PM
> *oh no doubt. anything for senior magic. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3237621[/snapback]​*


Yes, Yes :cheesy: anything for me :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 7 2005, 01:11 PM
> *Yes, Yes  :cheesy:  anything for me  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3237656[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 02:07 PM
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> [snapback]3237639[/snapback]​*


EX & HNY ARE NOT IRS APPROVED!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 01:13 PM
> *EX & HNY ARE NOT IRS APPROVED!!!
> [snapback]3237662[/snapback]​*


you forgot. not even tax deductable. lol!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2005, 02:05 PM
> *Wuz up peeps CHOSEN FEW is up in this biotch
> [snapback]3237631[/snapback]​*


Wuzz up Foolio :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2005, 01:05 PM
> *Wuz up peeps CHOSEN FEW is up in this biotch
> [snapback]3237631[/snapback]​*


:dunno: is that a new car club?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 7 2005, 01:16 PM
> *Wuzz up Foolio :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


why everytime you reply you have that danasoft chingadera?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 02:17 PM
> *:dunno:  is that a new car club?
> [snapback]3237679[/snapback]​*


I believe so


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 02:17 PM
> *why everytime you reply you have that danasoft chingadera?
> [snapback]3237684[/snapback]​*


since I can't have it in my sig I ad it in the reply :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Post Ur Club Plaques or Logos ..


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

ANY BODY GOING TO BRACKENRIDGE PARK THIS WEEKEND ?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Sup Ham :wave:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Why does it keep getting deleted? Just curious...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 02:14 PM
> *you forgot.  not even tax deductable.  lol!
> [snapback]3237664[/snapback]​*


YES IT IS IF YOU OWN A COMPANY AND YOU CLAIM IT AS ENTERTAINMENT FOR YOUR CLIENTS ....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 01:49 PM
> *YES IT IS IF YOU OWN A COMPANY AND  YOU CLAIM IT AS ENTERTAINMENT FOR YOUR CLIENTS ....
> [snapback]3237771[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 12:17 PM
> *:dunno:  is that a new car club?
> [snapback]3237679[/snapback]​*


Yes it's a new club, the president owns a blue burb that use to be in Houston Stylez. he boke off and got his own club now


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jun 7 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Yes it's a new club, the president owns a blue burb that use to be in Houston Stylez. he boke off and got his own club now
> [snapback]3237781[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 7 2005, 01:49 PM
> *YES IT IS IF YOU OWN A COMPANY AND  YOU CLAIM IT AS ENTERTAINMENT FOR YOUR CLIENTS ....
> [snapback]3237771[/snapback]​*


you got it wrong, uncle sam doesn't get a cut for these pieces of ass. it's all under the table business up in this moffuga.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jun 7 2005, 01:50 PM
> *Yes it's a new club, the president owns a blue burb that use to be in Houston Stylez. he boke off and got his own club now
> [snapback]3237781[/snapback]​*


so him and sic713 are members? who else? same vato that has the '62, right?


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

not boke, broke (my bad) :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jun 7 2005, 01:54 PM
> *not boke, broke (my bad) :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3237798[/snapback]​*


now how did i not notice that misspelled word??


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 7 2005, 02:47 PM
> *Why does it keep getting deleted?  Just curious...
> [snapback]3237766[/snapback]​*


some moderator got some thing against Texas Bajitos...
Im Guessing On that


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 01:55 PM
> *now how did i not notice that misspelled word??
> [snapback]3237801[/snapback]​*


i dunno ... they say your eyesight is the last thing to go ... :dunno:









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 01:57 PM
> *i dunno ... they say your eyesight is the last thing to go ... :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3237807[/snapback]​*


after getting bumped friday night by your juggulars, it did rattle my eyesight a little.


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 12:54 PM
> *so him and sic713 are members?  who else?  same vato that has the '62, right?
> [snapback]3237794[/snapback]​*


sic713 is still in HS, he is down as can be :thumbsup: . only a couple of more people went with him but it ok.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 10:43 AM
> *is anyone going to party on the plaza, so they can come on layitlow tomoro and post about how "off the hook" it was.
> [snapback]3237287[/snapback]​*



I 'M GOING


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 12:57 PM
> *i dunno ... they say your eyesight is the last thing to go ... :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3237807[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2005, 10:43 AM
> *is anyone going to party on the plaza, so they can come on layitlow tomoro and post about how "off the hook" it was.
> [snapback]3237287[/snapback]​*



I 'M GOING


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jun 7 2005, 01:58 PM
> *sic713 is still in HS, he is down as can be :thumbsup: . only a couple of more people went with him but it ok.
> [snapback]3237812[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 01:57 PM
> *after getting bumped friday night by your juggulars, it did rattle my eyesight a little.
> [snapback]3237809[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: bumped!! you're the one that tried to set your drink in between them! :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I 'M GOING
> [snapback]3237820[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 01:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YUP MY BOYS TROPA F


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 12:54 PM
> *so him and sic713 are members?  who else?  same vato that has the '62, right?
> [snapback]3237794[/snapback]​*


yes


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2005, 01:37 PM
> *YUP MY BOYS TROPA F
> [snapback]3237892[/snapback]​*



TIME TO GO HOME :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 01:57 PM
> *i dunno ... they say your eyesight is the last thing to go ... :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3237807[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I 'M GOING
> [snapback]3237820[/snapback]​*


me too so i can post about how "off the hook" it was tomorrow. :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2005, 02:59 PM
> *me too so i can post about how "off the hook" it was tomorrow.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3237971[/snapback]​*


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup people , dam im hungry


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 7 2005, 05:22 PM
> *sup people , dam im hungry
> [snapback]3238405[/snapback]​*


you ain't the only one


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jun 7 2005, 02:56 PM
> *some moderator got some thing against Texas Bajitos...
> Im Guessing On that
> [snapback]3237805[/snapback]​*


I did some checking and whatnot, and the topic is nowhere to be found, and wasn't deleted by a mod, I'm guessin maybe a glich deleted it???

Anyways

Amarillo here, car is on hold to pay bills and bills, and more bills, but will be out again with a plaque in the back...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Wasssaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 7 2005, 05:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jun 7 2005, 02:50 PM
> *Yes it's a new club, the president owns a blue burb that use to be in Houston Stylez. he boke off and got his own club now
> [snapback]3237781[/snapback]​*


He also took a member from another club. buts its all good " Members Come And They Go, But Ther True Are Always There " True Eminence Till I Die. TX Mr. LeatherFace. :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jun 7 2005, 12:39 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3237741[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2005, 12:54 PM
> *so him and sic713 are members?  who else?  same vato that has the '62, right?
> [snapback]3237794[/snapback]​*


oo no .. im not with him.. im still with houston stylez.. i aint goin no where


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

was the damm deal people.......whats up for the weekend


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 7 2005, 05:48 PM
> *was the damm deal people.......whats up for the weekend
> [snapback]3239202[/snapback]​*


no strip clubs.. gotta go save my money... and we cant go any where were u can get drunk


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jun 7 2005, 07:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why not, getting drunk is a good thing :cheesy:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 7 2005, 05:00 PM
> *He also took a member from another club. buts its all good " Members Come And They Go,  But Ther True Are Always There "  True Eminence Till I Die.  TX Mr. LeatherFace. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3238865[/snapback]​*


did I miss something
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 7 2005, 03:47 PM
> *I did some checking and whatnot, and the topic is nowhere to be found, and wasn't deleted by a mod, I'm guessin maybe a glich deleted it???
> 
> Anyways
> ...


I hear ya Bud...I got bills & chingos de tickets!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2005, 07:11 PM
> *no strip clubs.. gotta go save my money... and we cant go any where were u can get drunk
> [snapback]3239357[/snapback]​*


i aint gonna get drunk man


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 01:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


****** night! :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

El Chuco, Tejas representing.

Estilo C.C.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 6 2005, 09:56 PM
> *I would just like to let every one know that we will be having our carwash on a different day since ther is a carshow on the same day. we don't want to cause any conflict or take away from the show we will post the date for the carwash when we figure a new date out. hope the car show goes good. Tx Mr. LeatherFace. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3234795[/snapback]​*


i thought that was u Gaylord Focker!!!


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:0 silence :0


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

EP, TX chapter Klique


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY GOOFY HOW WAS PARTY ON THE PLAZA? DID U GET TROPA F TO SIGN UR TACO HAT? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 12:25 AM
> *HEY GOOFY HOW WAS PARTY ON THE PLAZA? DID U GET TROPA F TO SIGN UR TACO HAT? LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]3241070[/snapback]​*



i ate the taco hat :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2005, 04:05 PM
> *
> [snapback]3238283[/snapback]​*


PARTY ON THE PLAZA WAS OFF THE HOOK!!! :cheesy: :roflmao: 



it was cool last night. humid ass hell but after the sun went down it was a cool breeze. i had a good time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 07:30 AM
> *PARTY ON THE PLAZA WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> it was cool last night. humid ass hell but after the sun went down it was a cool breeze. i had a good time.
> [snapback]3241803[/snapback]​*


pics? who all went from layitlow?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 07:31 AM
> *pics?  who all went from layitlow?
> [snapback]3241807[/snapback]​*


nah i didnt take my camera. 

i met up with ex214girl. i dont know if anyone else was there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 07:37 AM
> *nah i didnt take my camera.
> 
> i met up with ex214girl. i dont know if anyone else was there.
> [snapback]3241832[/snapback]​*


was her psycho ex there? ese pinche pan es deadly. lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 07:38 AM
> *was her psycho ex there?  ese pinche pan es deadly.  lol!
> [snapback]3241835[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yea, he was there with the chilango. :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 06:37 AM
> *nah i didnt take my camera.
> 
> i met up with ex214girl. i dont know if anyone else was there.
> [snapback]3241832[/snapback]​*



i went but i forgot my camara


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 07:53 AM
> *i went but i forgot my camara
> [snapback]3241914[/snapback]​*


did you see who hrnychonies is?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 06:55 AM
> *did you see who hrnychonies is?
> [snapback]3241922[/snapback]​*


NOPE I've never met her in person so I don't know what she looks like....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 08:21 AM
> *NOPE I've never met her in person so I don't know what she looks like....
> [snapback]3242041[/snapback]​*


here's a pic...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

uh thanks latin....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 08:42 AM
> *uh thanks latin....
> [snapback]3242187[/snapback]​*


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

this one better?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 07:31 AM
> *here's a pic...
> [snapback]3242126[/snapback]​*



i can't remember if i saw her, my eyes were wondering all night :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. it was off the hook... i had a blast out there....even tho i didnt understand a word that was said...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2005, 08:04 AM
> *yea.. it was off the hook... i had a blast out there....even tho i didnt understand a word that was said...
> [snapback]3242301[/snapback]​*



yeah u would stick out :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 08:12 AM
> *yeah u would stick out  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3242339[/snapback]​*


yup....i try 2 stay away from these kind of events


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos that with his arm around her..



im gonna kill him


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2005, 08:25 AM
> *yup....i try 2 stay away from these kind of events
> [snapback]3242404[/snapback]​*


THERE WERE SOME BROTHER THERE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 08:31 AM
> *whos that with his arm around her..
> im gonna kill him
> [snapback]3242434[/snapback]​*


EX214 MUST B HUNGOVER B/C SHE IS M.I.A.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 08:32 AM
> *THERE WERE SOME BROTHER THERE
> [snapback]3242438[/snapback]​*


damn... well at least i would have ben the only one....normaly i am


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 12:25 AM
> *HEY GOOFY HOW WAS PARTY ON THE PLAZA? DID U GET TROPA F TO SIGN UR TACO HAT? LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]3241070[/snapback]​*


nah..your tios said they would only sign your alligator vest.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 08:46 AM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> this one better?
> [snapback]3242206[/snapback]​*


YOU FKER!!! :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 09:31 AM
> *whos that with his arm around her..
> im gonna kill him
> [snapback]3242434[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

STHU!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 07:46 AM
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> this one better?
> [snapback]3242206[/snapback]​*


  nice tattoo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 09:33 AM
> *EX214 MUST B HUNGOVER B/C SHE IS M.I.A.
> [snapback]3242446[/snapback]​*


she called me a few mintues ago. she was barley on her way to work. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jun 8 2005, 09:44 AM
> *  nice tattoo
> [snapback]3242514[/snapback]​*


you like it! :cheesy: im thinkin bout getting another one somewhere else...  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

EX 214 IS STILL TRYING TO MAKE IT 2 WORK ...... I KNOW 4 A FACK SHE CAN'T HANG


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2005, 08:47 AM
> *EX 214 IS STILL TRYING TO MAKE IT 2 WORK ...... I KNOW 4 A FACK SHE CAN'T HANG
> [snapback]3242544[/snapback]​*



SHE IS WEAK


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2005, 09:47 AM
> *EX 214 IS STILL TRYING TO MAKE IT 2 WORK ...... I KNOW 4 A FACK SHE CAN'T HANG
> [snapback]3242544[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 09:31 AM
> *whos that with his arm around her..
> im gonna kill him
> [snapback]3242434[/snapback]​*


lol! that's koolaid.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 08:44 AM
> *she called me a few mintues ago. she was barley on her way to work. LOL
> [snapback]3242520[/snapback]​*



She must have gotten lucky... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 08:48 AM
> *lol!  that's koolaid.
> [snapback]3242563[/snapback]​*


u tell koolaid im fuckin him up on sight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many beers did deena drink.....4?


rookie :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 09:49 AM
> *u tell koolaid im fuckin him up on sight
> [snapback]3242573[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

orale. we'll all be hanging out this saturday. pm me for the location. lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 08:50 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> orale.  we'll all be hanging out this saturday.  pm me for the location.  lol!
> [snapback]3242581[/snapback]​*


saturday i work. tell him meet me at valet parking at methodist


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 09:51 AM
> *saturday i work. tell him meet me at valet parking at methodist
> [snapback]3242587[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i was at party on the plaza


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 09:48 AM
> *lol!  that's koolaid.
> [snapback]3242563[/snapback]​*


wasnt he the one that was gonna take off to africa?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 09:49 AM
> *She must have gotten lucky... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3242570[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 09:49 AM
> *u tell koolaid im fuckin him up on sight
> [snapback]3242573[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


you better stop. denas gonna get jealous.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 09:53 AM
> *wasnt he the one that was gonna take off to africa?
> [snapback]3242602[/snapback]​*


he went, came back and tripped everyone out. he came back saying that he fell for some chick over there. jeje. asked about you and said he was going to keep an eye on you. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 09:55 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you better stop. denas gonna get jealous.
> [snapback]3242615[/snapback]​*


lol.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 09:55 AM
> *he went, came back and tripped everyone out.  he came back saying that he fell for some chick over there.  jeje.  asked about you and said he was going to keep an eye on you.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3242616[/snapback]​*


HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

SHE SAID SHE DRINKS CROWN SO I GOT A BOTTLE ....... MAN I TOLD HER ILL JUS GET THE LIL AIRPLAIN BOTTLE 4 HER NEXT TIME CUS SHE CAN'T HANG


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2005, 10:00 AM
> *SHE SAID SHE DRINKS CROWN SO I GOT A BOTTLE ....... MAN I TOLD HER ILL JUS GET THE LIL AIRPLAIN BOTTLE 4 HER NEXT TIME CUS SHE CAN'T HANG
> [snapback]3242654[/snapback]​*


dayum! like that?!?!?! hahahahaha!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ALRIGHT, HOLD EM UP, HOLD EM UP ... 

LATINKUSTOMS4EVER ... THAT SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE TO ME, HOMEBOY! HIT ME UP ... I KNOW YOU KNOW MY NUMBER .... HELL EVERYONE AND THEIR MOMMA KNOWS MY PHONE NUMBER BY NOW ....

CHEVYLO97 ... WE LOOKED FOR YOU LAST NIGHT, HOMIE ... BUT WE KEPT GETTING DISTRACTED ...  

LONE STAR ... YOU SONOFABITCH, I'M A KICK YOUR ASS .... :guns: 

HNYBRNEYZ ... GEORGE WAS A FINE ASS MUFUUGA, WASN'T HE?! 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 10:18 AM
> *ALRIGHT, HOLD EM UP, HOLD EM UP ...
> 
> LATINKUSTOMS4EVER ... THAT SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE TO ME, HOMEBOY!  HIT ME UP ... I KNOW YOU KNOW MY NUMBER .... HELL EVERYONE AND THEIR MOMMA KNOWS MY PHONE NUMBER BY NOW ....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yea george looked good and felt nice too!  

hey girl you forgot to say that POP was OFF THE HOOK!!! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

atleast i dont get all tipsy from drinkin a couple beers or a couple crown and cokes.......rookie.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 10:20 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yea george looked good and felt nice too!
> ...


THAT MOFUGGA IS ON MY HIT LIST, NOW :0  

OH AND DAMN, GIRL ... 

*POP WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

the list....HAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 10:21 AM
> *atleast i dont get all tipsy from drinkin a couple beers or a couple crown and cokes.......rookie.
> [snapback]3242753[/snapback]​*


I had way more than a couple of beers ya dunce ... and I never drink crown with coke ... I always drink it with a little water ... that night I drank about 6-7 beers with my pops before I went to the strip club .... then drank a whole bottle of crown (mixed it w/Sprite) with my new homie from Firme


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont brag to me about what you did and dont do. tell someone who cares.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 10:26 AM
> *dont brag to me about what you did and dont do.  tell someone who cares.
> [snapback]3242782[/snapback]​*


if you didn't care you wouldn't be all up on my tits 24/7 ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

HOLD UP WHERE DO U GET A CHALLENGE FROM ...... OH U DON'T MEMER AT SHOW PALACE U COULDN'T HANG ...... AND WE ARENT GOING TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT U IN THE BATHROOM AND THE GUYS BATHROOM AT THAT LMAO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:24 AM
> *I had way more than a couple of beers ya dunce ... and I never drink crown with coke ... I always drink it with a little water ... that night I drank about 6-7 beers with my pops before I went to the strip club .... then drank a whole bottle of crown (mixed it w/Sprite) with my new homie from Firme
> [snapback]3242771[/snapback]​*



YOU REALLY WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE BED OR WAS IT JUST IN THE WRONG BED!LOL

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 09:31 AM
> *YOU REALLY WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE BED OR WAS IT JUST IN THE WRONG BED!LOL
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3242826[/snapback]​*


 YOU SURE FREQUENT STRIP CLUBS ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:27 AM
> *if you didn't care you wouldn't be all up on my tits 24/7 ...
> [snapback]3242787[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:27 AM
> *if you didn't care you wouldn't be all up on my tits 24/7 ...
> [snapback]3242787[/snapback]​*




she said tit!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2005, 10:31 AM
> *HOLD UP WHERE DO U GET A CHALLENGE FROM ...... OH U DON'T MEMER AT SHOW PALACE U COULDN'T HANG ...... AND WE ARENT GOING TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT U IN THE BATHROOM AND THE GUYS BATHROOM AT THAT LMAO
> [snapback]3242823[/snapback]​*


dena la cochina...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 10:31 AM
> *YOU REALLY WOKE UP ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE BED OR WAS IT JUST IN THE WRONG BED!LOL
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3242826[/snapback]​*


hahahahahahahhaha!!! 

from what i heard it wasnt even a bed she woke up in... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:27 AM
> *if you didn't care you wouldn't be all up on my tits 24/7 ...
> [snapback]3242787[/snapback]​*


dammmmnnnnnn :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

she prolly slept in the back seat of some fools regal


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 09:35 AM
> *she said tit!!!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3242845[/snapback]​*


ummmm tit :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2005, 09:31 AM
> *HOLD UP WHERE DO U GET A CHALLENGE FROM ...... OH U DON'T MEMER AT SHOW PALACE U COULDN'T HANG ...... AND WE ARENT GOING TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT U IN THE BATHROOM AND THE GUYS BATHROOM AT THAT LMAO
> [snapback]3242823[/snapback]​*


yea i heard about dat lil bathroom incident...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 10:24 AM
> *I had way more than a couple of beers ya dunce ... and I never drink crown with coke ... I always drink it with a little water ... that night I drank about 6-7 beers with my pops before I went to the strip club .... then drank a whole bottle of crown (mixed it w/Sprite) with my new homie from Firme
> [snapback]3242771[/snapback]​*


MAN WHERE DO U GET A WHOLE BOTTLE FROM THERE WAS A LIL LESS THEN HALF LEFT AND I GAVE IT TO THE DJ....... YEA U WERE GONE LMAO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 09:37 AM
> *she prolly slept in the back seat of some fools regal
> [snapback]3242860[/snapback]​*


was it lifted


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2005, 10:39 AM
> *MAN WHERE DO U GET A WHOLE BOTTLE FROM THERE WAS A LIL LESS THEN HALF LEFT AND I GAVE IT TO THE DJ....... YEA U WERE GONE LMAO
> [snapback]3242874[/snapback]​*


AHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!! 

she musta had her beer goggles on that night. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn she gettin owned left and right


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its all fun and games.. hopefully no one takes it to the heart


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aint no game.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2005, 10:06 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3243043[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 11:18 AM
> *ALRIGHT, HOLD EM UP, HOLD EM UP ...
> 
> LATINKUSTOMS4EVER ... THAT SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE TO ME, HOMEBOY!  HIT ME UP ... I KNOW YOU KNOW MY NUMBER .... HELL EVERYONE AND THEIR MOMMA KNOWS MY PHONE NUMBER BY NOW ....
> ...


DAMN GIRL 
SAY OOOOSSSAAA 
:0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

EX214 GET BACK ON L INE AND DEFEND YOUR DRUNK ASS BITCH :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 10:37 AM
> *hahahahahahahhaha!!!
> 
> from what i heard it wasnt even a bed she woke up in...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3242856[/snapback]​*


:angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 10:37 AM
> *she prolly slept in the back seat of some fools regal
> [snapback]3242860[/snapback]​*


don't be jealous ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2005, 10:39 AM
> *yea i heard about dat lil bathroom incident...
> [snapback]3242872[/snapback]​*


I forgot about being in the men's bathroom ... until some guy called me and told me that's where he met me ... :ugh: 

I had to help my homeboy out ... he needed me in there ... right firmelows! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

DENA YOUR FINGER TIPS ARE GOING TO HURT AFTER REPLYING TO ALL THESE POSTS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 11:34 AM
> *DENA YOUR FINGER TIPS ARE GOING TO HURT AFTER REPLYING TO ALL THESE POSTS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3243252[/snapback]​*


that's not all that hurts today ... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:35 PM
> *that's not all that hurts today ...  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3243257[/snapback]​*


A LA GRAN PIJA !!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :happysad: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2005, 10:39 AM
> *MAN WHERE DO U GET A WHOLE BOTTLE FROM THERE WAS A LIL LESS THEN HALF LEFT AND I GAVE IT TO THE DJ....... YEA U WERE GONE LMAO
> [snapback]3242874[/snapback]​*


liar liar pants on fire ... that bottle was almost empty! ask my boy that helped me kill it ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 10:51 AM
> *aint no game.
> [snapback]3242962[/snapback]​*


exactly.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 11:30 AM
> *EX214 GET BACK ON L INE AND DEFEND YOUR DRUNK ASS BITCH  :0
> [snapback]3243214[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"Yes, we are considering the idea of a Rollerz Only Houston Chapter...
...For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724." 

Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game... Rollerz Only.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 11:36 AM
> *A LA GRAN PIJA !!!!
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :happysad:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3243268[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

WHO KEEPS CALLING ME FROM 832-228-6954 AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 11:30 AM
> *EX214 GET BACK ON L INE AND DEFEND YOUR DRUNK ASS BITCH  :0
> [snapback]3243214[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 11:45 AM
> *WHO KEEPS CALLING ME FROM 832-228-6954 AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING ...
> [snapback]3243334[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


these hoes aint right!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 10:45 AM
> *WHO KEEPS CALLING ME FROM 832-228-6954 AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING ...
> [snapback]3243334[/snapback]​*



NOT ME!! I'M WORKING


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 11:48 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> these hoes aint right!
> [snapback]3243344[/snapback]​*


AND THEY SCURRRED, TOO .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man aint no one calling u stop lyin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 11:45 AM
> *WHO KEEPS CALLING ME FROM 832-228-6954 AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING ...
> [snapback]3243334[/snapback]​*


Not me, don't want to waste my minutes. lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 11:48 AM
> *AND THEY SCURRRED, TOO ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3243351[/snapback]​*


someones bout to get busted.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 10:48 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> these hoes aint right!
> [snapback]3243344[/snapback]​*



I GONNA CALL IT :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 11:48 AM
> *man aint no one calling u stop lyin
> [snapback]3243352[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

EVERYBODY PLEASE CALL THAT NUMBER ... THEY KEEP CALLING ME AND DON'T SAY ANYTHING ... WHEN I CALL IT BACK ... THEY DON'T ANSWER ... MAN, THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 11:49 AM
> *Not me, don't want to waste my minutes.  lol!
> [snapback]3243355[/snapback]​*


hahahahahahahaha!!! only after 9 pm right.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 11:49 AM
> *I GONNA CALL IT :biggrin:
> [snapback]3243358[/snapback]​*


 :0 tell us who it is!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im finna call it too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 11:50 AM
> *hahahahahahahaha!!! only after 9 pm right.
> [snapback]3243368[/snapback]​*


nah, that calling card cell phone is out the door, got a plan now with unlimited after 7pm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2005, 11:52 AM
> *nah, that calling card cell phone is out the door, got a plan now with unlimited after 7pm
> [snapback]3243384[/snapback]​*


oh.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 11:45 AM
> *WHO KEEPS CALLING ME FROM 832-228-6954 AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING ...
> [snapback]3243334[/snapback]​*


damn! i just noticed someones # got posted up. lmfao!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no one says anything when i call.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:50 PM
> *EVERYBODY PLEASE CALL THAT NUMBER ... THEY KEEP CALLING ME AND DON'T SAY ANYTHING ... WHEN I CALL IT BACK ... THEY DON'T ANSWER ... MAN, THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> [snapback]3243364[/snapback]​*


hey i just called once and they did not answer and i called again and they hung up on me how rude THESE HOSE AINT RIGHT !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 12:02 PM
> *hey i just called once and they did not answer and i called again and they hung up on me how rude THESE HOSE AINT RIGHT !!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3243408[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GOT IT MA! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 01:03 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU GOT IT MA!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3243416[/snapback]​*


IM GONNA KEEP TRYING MAYBE THEY WILL END UP SAYING SOMETHING THEY ARE DUMB THEY DONT EVEN HAVE THERE CELL VM SET UP :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna leave a death threat.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 12:05 PM
> *im gonna leave a death threat.
> [snapback]3243427[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 12:05 PM
> *im gonna leave a death threat.
> [snapback]3243427[/snapback]​*


while you are at it, tell her to pick up her fruit and bring my 7 cds or else...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i left a message i said to stop callin my woman or he gonna regret he ever fucked with the lone


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

someones gonna have to change their number...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont want his pork chop


i want his life


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 12:11 PM
> *i left a message i said to stop callin my woman or he gonna regret he ever fucked with the lone
> [snapback]3243433[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

the lone...wtf?!?!? HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 10:50 AM
> *hahahahahahahaha!!! only after 9 pm right.
> [snapback]3243368[/snapback]​*


USE A LAND LINE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 12:12 PM
> *i dont want his pork chop
> i want his life
> [snapback]3243438[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pinto beans?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 12:13 PM
> *the lone...wtf?!?!? HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> [snapback]3243443[/snapback]​*


:twak: DON'T WORRY ABOUT MY MAN, GIRL! WTF! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: 




































































:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:17 PM
> *:twak: DON'T WORRY ABOUT MY MAN, GIRL!  WTF! :angry:
> [snapback]3243469[/snapback]​*


sorry girl, i guess i still love him. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 11:21 AM
> *sorry girl, i guess i still love him. :ugh:
> [snapback]3243491[/snapback]​*


you dont love me


you just love my doggy style


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 12:21 PM
> *sorry girl, i guess i still love him. :ugh:
> [snapback]3243491[/snapback]​*


let's box then bitch


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 12:22 PM
> *you dont love me
> you just love my doggy style
> [snapback]3243501[/snapback]​*


yea you right bout that... :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:23 PM
> *let's box then bitch
> [snapback]3243504[/snapback]​*


i gotta even better plan. you keep him and ill take care of george.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alright this shit done got stupid.
not funny anymore


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 12:25 PM
> *i gotta even better plan. you keep him and ill take care of george.
> [snapback]3243523[/snapback]​*


:0 :0 :0 :0 Thanks for slappin me back into reality ... George ... aaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!! Now that's some serious bidness right thurrr!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 12:11 PM
> *i left a message i said to stop callin my woman or he gonna regret he ever fucked with the lone
> [snapback]3243433[/snapback]​*


he loves me :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:26 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Thanks for slappin me back into reality ... George ... aaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!  Now that's some serious bidness right thurrr!!!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3243529[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that fker owes me a shirt and a beer.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like I missed a lot


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 12:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that fker owes me a shirt and a beer.
> [snapback]3243536[/snapback]​*


bitch you let him rub that beer off your tit  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:28 PM
> *bitch you let him rub that beer off your tit    :0  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3243541[/snapback]​*


:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:27 PM
> *he loves me  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3243534[/snapback]​*


you're so lucky.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY HEY EVERYONE BACK TO CALLING THAT PHONE NUMBER :angry: 
WHAT WAS IT ??? :uh: 
UMMM :uh: 

OH YEAH 832-228-6954


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 12:32 PM
> *you're so lucky.
> [snapback]3243567[/snapback]​*


don't hate :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 12:33 PM
> *HEY HEY EVERYONE BACK TO CALLING THAT PHONE NUMBER  :angry:
> WHAT WAS IT ???  :uh:
> UMMM  :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: get 'em pink ... hey ... they haven't called me in like 15 minutes ... they must be busy trying to get their number changed! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:33 PM
> *don't hate :ugh:
> [snapback]3243569[/snapback]​*


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup people , bored chillin nothing else to do but sitting on my ass and eat cheezz-it


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i just called that # sum girl answer , i told her i got the wrong # and then i told her have you ever had sex with an fat man. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

naw noone answer


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 8 2005, 12:46 PM
> *i just called that # sum girl answer , i told her i got the wrong #  and then i told her have you ever had sex with an fat man. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3243659[/snapback]​*


are you serious!?!? oh snapp!!! I got someone's chick calling me???!!! he told me he was single, girl!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

talk to ya'll laterz :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just called and finally someone spoke....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 8 2005, 12:51 PM
> *talk to ya'll laterz  :wave:
> [snapback]3243703[/snapback]​*


you got cheezeits to handle up on, huh? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey quick question when is the money due for show in san antno


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

prolly not until sept


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

thats right houston show is first right?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 8 2005, 12:54 PM
> *thats right houston show is first right?
> [snapback]3243730[/snapback]​*


Fontana, CA June 12 California Speedway 
San Diego, CA June 26 QualComm Stadium 
Denver, CO July 10 Denver Coliseum 
Houston, TX July 24 Reliant Arena 
Portland, OR August 7 Portland Expo Center 
San Francisco, CA August 21 Cow Palace 
San Antonio, TX September 4 Alamo Dome 
Super Show - Las Vegas, NV October 09 Cashman Field Center


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yes im prolly not showing in houston tho


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got sept 11 for houston show


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:48 PM
> *are you serious!?!?  oh snapp!!!  I got someone's chick calling me???!!!  he told me he was single, girl!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!!!
> [snapback]3243674[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 12:57 PM
> *i got sept 11 for houston show
> [snapback]3243751[/snapback]​*


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

have ya'll seen that 63 for 800.00 up on here its in kyle texas


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 01:34 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: get 'em pink ... hey ... they haven't called me in like 15 minutes ... they must be busy trying to get their number changed!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3243576[/snapback]​*


if they only knew how many people have their number now :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 11:59 AM
> *
> [snapback]3243762[/snapback]​*


thats what the back of the rule book says...got it right here


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 01:56 PM
> *Fontana, CA  June 12 California Speedway
> San Diego, CA  June 26 QualComm Stadium
> Denver, CO July 10 Denver Coliseum
> ...


DENA, 
YOU SURE IT WAS NOT "SP"


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 01:56 PM
> *Fontana, CA  June 12 California Speedway
> San Diego, CA  June 26 QualComm Stadium
> Denver, CO July 10 Denver Coliseum
> ...


Now that is going to be a *r*eally special day t*o* remember


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 8 2005, 01:00 PM
> *have ya'll seen that 63 for 800.00 up on here its in kyle texas
> [snapback]3243763[/snapback]​*


where? pm info, please ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 8 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Now that is going to be a really special day to remember
> 
> 
> ...


only if DENA drinks :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 01:03 PM
> *only if DENA drinks  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3243792[/snapback]​*


lmao ... then you already know!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"Yes, we are considering the idea of a Rollerz Only Houston Chapter...
...For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724." 

Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game... Rollerz Only.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

looks like an orgy to me ... (and someone's watching)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: EX214GIRL, lone star, Lord TX, pink panther


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

I KNOW TEXAS HAS MORE RIDERS THAN JUST THESE WERES THEM SOLO RIDERS ALSO ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 01:19 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3243880[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 02:03 PM
> *only if DENA drinks  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3243792[/snapback]​*


ohhh you you know she gonna be off the chain


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

que paso ex214 te agarro la cruda ?

la cruda realidad ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

shes probably taking a nap on her desk.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i should call her.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

calling # no answer


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 8 2005, 03:30 PM
> *calling # no answer
> [snapback]3244298[/snapback]​*


la cabrona se quedo dormida :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 02:32 PM
> *la cabrona se quedo dormida  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3244313[/snapback]​*


no, she's busy talking nasty to me... i'll be done in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 8 2005, 12:00 PM
> *have ya'll seen that 63 for 800.00 up on here its in kyle texas
> [snapback]3243763[/snapback]​*


 pm me the info


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam this site is slow and keep on freezing sup peeps


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

im tryin to look for the dam 63 up on here, i cant fine it.again it needed work ,it has a solid body. but shit where did it go. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 11:20 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yea george looked good and felt nice too!
> ...


EVERYONE LOOKS GOOD AFTER U HAD A COUPLE OF BEERS.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

shit even i look good after a few beers :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:08 PM
> *EVERYONE LOOKS GOOD AFTER U HAD A COUPLE OF BEERS.
> [snapback]3244508[/snapback]​*


is that why i thought you were a cutie.  







I'M KIDDING!!! HAHAHA!! you are a cutie though.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 12:45 PM
> *WHO KEEPS CALLING ME FROM 832-228-6954 AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING ...
> [snapback]3243334[/snapback]​*


HEY THAT IS MY #, I THOUGHT I PUT *67 :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:08 PM
> *EVERYONE LOOKS GOOD AFTER U HAD A COUPLE OF BEERS.
> [snapback]3244508[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:08 PM
> *EVERYONE LOOKS GOOD AFTER U HAD A COUPLE OF BEERS.
> [snapback]3244508[/snapback]​*


THAT FOOL LOOKS GOOD BEFORE, AFTER, IN BETWEEN, ON TOP, FROM BEHIND ...





oh shit ... whooo .... it's gettin' hot in here ... :happysad:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey no caddy you missed all the action t his morning i can say that 
 LIL WAS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

damn i should come visit houston  dena and hny can take me out


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 04:18 PM
> *is that why i thought you were a cutie.
> I'M KIDDING!!! HAHAHA!! you are a cutie though.
> [snapback]3244562[/snapback]​*


GIRLS SAY I LOOK CUTER FROM A DISTANCE, WHAT DOES THAT MEAN? THEN TELL ME TO STAY IN THE DARK.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 03:21 PM
> *damn i should come visit houston   dena and hny can take me out
> [snapback]3244585[/snapback]​*


hell yea girl! we'd have a blast!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:20 PM
> *THAT FOOL LOOKS GOOD BEFORE, AFTER, IN BETWEEN, ON TOP, FROM BEHIND ...
> oh shit ... whooo .... it's gettin' hot in here ... :happysad:
> [snapback]3244581[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 03:23 PM
> *hell yea girl! we'd have a blast!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3244603[/snapback]​*


too much fun from what it sounds like


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:19 PM
> *HEY THAT IS MY #, I THOUGHT I PUT *67 :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244567[/snapback]​*


no it's not ... i got you're number on speed dial ... you're #1 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:21 PM
> *GIRLS SAY I LOOK CUTER FROM A DISTANCE, WHAT DOES THAT MEAN? THEN TELL ME TO STAY IN THE DARK.
> [snapback]3244589[/snapback]​*


ahh thats fked up!!!!! hahahaha!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 03:24 PM
> *too much fun from what it sounds like
> [snapback]3244619[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: 

hey what happens in houston stays in houston.  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 03:21 PM
> *damn i should come visit houston   dena and hny can take me out
> [snapback]3244585[/snapback]​*


Larisa ... you need to come down, girl ... how 'bout for the Houston LRM show?! :cheesy:

so we can hit these H*town streets .... all females in the lacs ... they ain't ready


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THIS TOPIC IS TURNING TO BE A DATING SERVICE FOR SOME PEOPLE. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:28 PM
> *THIS TOPIC IS TURNING TO BE A DATING SERVICE FOR SOME PEOPLE. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244656[/snapback]​*


SO WHAT TIME ARE YOU PICKING ME UP, THEN!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Larisa ... you need to come down, girl ... how 'bout for the Houston LRM show?!  :cheesy:
> 
> so we can hit these H*town streets .... all females in the lacs ... they ain't ready
> [snapback]3244645[/snapback]​*


ouch! I'll have my fleetwood pinstripped and juiced by then...but i dont know if id drive it all the way over there. can i cruise passenger w/ ya?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Larisa ... you need to come down, girl ... how 'bout for the Houston LRM show?!  :cheesy:
> 
> so we can hit these H*town streets .... all females in the lacs ... they ain't ready
> [snapback]3244645[/snapback]​*


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:28 PM
> *THIS TOPIC IS TURNING TO BE A DATING SERVICE FOR SOME PEOPLE. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244656[/snapback]​*


is houston that much fun??? lol jk


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 03:30 PM
> *ouch! I'll have my fleetwood pinstripped and juiced by then...but i dont know if id drive it all the way over there. can i cruise passenger w/ ya?
> [snapback]3244666[/snapback]​*


hell yeah, you already know! I'll scoop you up from the airport ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:31 PM
> *hell yeah, you already know!  I'll scoop you up from the airport ...
> [snapback]3244678[/snapback]​*


stop tempting me...

when is the houston show?

cause i know im going to the san anto show already


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 04:20 PM
> *hey no caddy you missed all the action t his morning i can say that
> LIL WAS OFF THE HOOK
> [snapback]3244582[/snapback]​*


I ALWAYS MISS THE GOOD STUFF, IM ALWAYS ONE STEP BEHIND. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:28 PM
> *THIS TOPIC IS TURNING TO BE A DATING SERVICE FOR SOME PEOPLE. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244656[/snapback]​*


you gotta forgive dena. she acts a donkey sometimes...  



:roflmao:


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 02:28 PM
> *THIS TOPIC IS TURNING TO BE A DATING SERVICE FOR SOME PEOPLE. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244656[/snapback]​*


true that, next thing you it will be for swingers :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 03:32 PM
> *you gotta forgive dena. she acts a donkey sometimes...
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3244689[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey dena PM me a pix of you.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Larisa ... you need to come down, girl ... how 'bout for the Houston LRM show?!  :cheesy:
> 
> so we can hit these H*town streets .... all females in the lacs ... they ain't ready
> [snapback]3244645[/snapback]​*


HEY I WRECKED MY SHIT IT LOOKS FUCKED UP !!!! :uh: :angry: 
IM GONNA HAVE TO SIT ON THE PASSENGER SIDE OF MY BEST FRIENDS CAR :angry:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 04:31 PM
> *hell yeah, you already know!  I'll scoop you up from the airport ...
> [snapback]3244678[/snapback]​*


AND AFTER U PICK HER UP PASS THROUGH MY TOWN SO I CAN PULL U OVER AND GIVE U A WELCOME TO HOUSTON CITATION :biggrin:


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 02:29 PM
> *SO WHAT TIME ARE YOU PICKING ME UP, THEN!
> [snapback]3244661[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:32 PM
> *I ALWAYS MISS THE GOOD STUFF, IM ALWAYS ONE STEP BEHIND. :angry:
> [snapback]3244688[/snapback]​*


MOST OF THE TIME COPS ARE A STEP BEHIND TOO :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:35 PM
> *AND AFTER U PICK HER UP PASS THROUGH MY TOWN SO I CAN PULL U OVER AND GIVE U A WELCOME TO HOUSTON CITATION :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244709[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 

ill bring my badge too. But i dont think it has the same affect in houston as it does here


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:35 PM
> *AND AFTER U PICK HER UP PASS THROUGH MY TOWN SO I CAN PULL U OVER AND GIVE U A WELCOME TO HOUSTON CITATION :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244709[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im sure that u would like that alot.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 04:36 PM
> *MOST OF THE TIME COPS ARE A STEP BEHIND TOO  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244716[/snapback]​*


MOST OF THE TIME IM ASLEEP UNDER A TREE BUT DONT TELL NOBODY.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:35 PM
> *AND AFTER U PICK HER UP PASS THROUGH MY TOWN SO I CAN PULL U OVER AND GIVE U A WELCOME TO HOUSTON CITATION :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244709[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: are you gonna handcuff me Mr. Officer? :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 03:34 PM
> *HEY I WRECKED MY SHIT IT LOOKS FUCKED UP !!!!  :uh:  :angry:
> IM GONNA HAVE TO SIT ON THE PASSENGER SIDE OF MY BEST FRIENDS CAR  :angry:
> [snapback]3244704[/snapback]​*


ouch!...i fear for the person who ever hits any of my lacs. I just take out the juice and drive there and then in dena's driveway put it back in. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:35 PM
> *AND AFTER U PICK HER UP PASS THROUGH MY TOWN SO I CAN PULL U OVER AND GIVE U A WELCOME TO HOUSTON CITATION :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244709[/snapback]​*


I WANT IN!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:40 PM
> *:cheesy: are you gonna handcuff me Mr. Officer?  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3244733[/snapback]​*


punishment equals pleasure huh?? LOL

dena wheres my PM...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 03:41 PM
> *I WANT IN!!!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3244738[/snapback]​*


that doesnt sound right....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 03:42 PM
> *that doesnt sound right....
> [snapback]3244742[/snapback]​*


its not suppose to.  :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 04:40 PM
> *:cheesy: are you gonna handcuff me Mr. Officer?  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3244733[/snapback]​*


IF I HAVE TO, JUST DO WHAT I SAY AND U WILL BE OK.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 03:42 PM
> *its not suppose to.    :roflmao:
> [snapback]3244748[/snapback]​*


good girl...me, you, and dena are going to have fun!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:43 PM
> *IF I HAVE TO, JUST DO WHAT I SAY AND U WILL BE OK.
> [snapback]3244754[/snapback]​*


a man in control huh?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 04:41 PM
> *I WANT IN!!!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3244738[/snapback]​*


PLEASE ELABORATE WHAT DO U WANT IN? :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 03:44 PM
> *good girl...me, you, and dena are going to have fun!
> [snapback]3244761[/snapback]​*


already!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:43 PM
> *IF I HAVE TO, JUST DO WHAT I SAY AND U WILL BE OK.
> [snapback]3244754[/snapback]​*



ooooooowwwwwwww!!!! yes sir, mr. officer, sir ... i got this thang for HPD officers ... wwwhheeww!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:43 PM
> *IF I HAVE TO, JUST DO WHAT I SAY AND U WILL BE OK.
> [snapback]3244754[/snapback]​*


u kno she wont, she will give u a hard time so that u have to be rough with her...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 8 2005, 03:46 PM
> *u kno she wont, she will give u a hard time so that u have to be rough with her...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3244785[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: how'd ya know?!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL MIKE, WHAT IS THE PLAN FOR SATURDAY?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:45 PM
> *PLEASE ELABORATE WHAT DO U WANT IN? :roflmao:
> [snapback]3244772[/snapback]​*


i wanna get in where i fit in!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:45 PM
> *PLEASE ELABORATE WHAT DO U WANT IN? :roflmao:
> [snapback]3244772[/snapback]​*


YOU MEAN WHAT SHE WANTS IN HER! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:48 PM
> *YOU MEAN WHAT SHE WANTS IN HER!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3244806[/snapback]​*


you mean who....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:47 PM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  how'd ya know?!
> [snapback]3244794[/snapback]​*


just taking a wild guess.....i kno how wild u are...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:47 PM
> *WHATS THE DEAL MIKE, WHAT IS THE PLAN FOR SATURDAY?
> [snapback]3244795[/snapback]​*


whats the damn deal zar.....shit i dont kno.....what ever u guys come up with i guess.....just let me kno


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SO ALL THE GIRLS GONNA DO THEIR THING THIS WEEKEND? NO GUYS INVITED?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 8 2005, 03:50 PM
> *just taking a wild guess.....i kno how wild u are...
> [snapback]3244815[/snapback]​*


:happysad: whatchyoutalmboutwillis? :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:51 PM
> *SO ALL THE GIRLS GONNA DO THEIR THING THIS WEEKEND? NO GUYS INVITED?
> [snapback]3244825[/snapback]​*


YOU'RE INVITED ... YOU CAN BE OUR SPECIAL GUEST ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 04:52 PM
> *YOU'RE INVITED ... YOU CAN BE OUR SPECIAL GUEST ...
> [snapback]3244833[/snapback]​*


IM NOT GONNA TAKE OFF MY UNIFORM LIKE LAST TIME. I FELT USED AND ABUSED.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:52 PM
> *YOU'RE INVITED ... YOU CAN BE OUR SPECIAL GUEST ...
> [snapback]3244833[/snapback]​*


yea but he'll have to come fully dressed in uniform.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:51 PM
> *:happysad: whatchyoutalmboutwillis? :angel:
> [snapback]3244826[/snapback]​*


i aint talkin bout nothing..... just the peeps who were with us all last friday nite knows....   :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:55 PM
> *IM NOT GONNA TAKE OFF MY UNIFORM LIKE LAST TIME. I FELT USED AND ABUSED.
> [snapback]3244851[/snapback]​*


AWWW ... WELL YOU'RE NO FUN ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 03:55 PM
> *yea but he'll have to come fully dressed in uniform.
> [snapback]3244853[/snapback]​*


FK THAT ... HE CAN COME IN THIS BIRTHDAY SUIT-UNIFORM IF HE WANTS ... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:56 PM
> *FK THAT ... HE CAN COME IN THIS BIRTHDAY SUIT-UNIFORM IF HE WANTS ...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3244860[/snapback]​*


thats an even better idea!  

handcuffs are a requirement though...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 03:56 PM
> *thats an even better idea!
> 
> handcuffs are a requirement though...
> [snapback]3244865[/snapback]​*


DEFINITELY. 

BTW ... 

TAG .. YOU'RE IT!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 03:55 PM
> *yea but he'll have to come fully dressed in uniform.
> [snapback]3244853[/snapback]​*


traviesas...i hope i can keep up  

soy angelita :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry had to laugh at myself for that


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 8 2005, 03:55 PM
> *i aint talkin bout nothing..... just the peeps who were with us all last friday nite knows....     :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244854[/snapback]​*


it wasn't me ... that was my evil twin ... :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:57 PM
> *DEFINITELY.
> 
> BTW ...
> ...


 :0 HAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAA!!!!!


YOU A DAYUM FOOL!!!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WE NEED TO THROW A HOUSE PARTY AT DENA'S CRIB. GET EVERYONE TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. SOME OF US GET TIRED OF GOING TO THE CLUBS.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:58 PM
> *it wasn't me ... that was my evil twin ... :angel:
> [snapback]3244879[/snapback]​*


oh yea thats right my bad i forgot.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 03:57 PM
> *traviesas...i hope i can keep up
> 
> soy angelita  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:59 PM
> *WE NEED TO THROW A HOUSE PARTY AT DENA'S CRIB. GET EVERYONE TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. SOME OF US GET TIRED OF GOING TO THE CLUBS.
> [snapback]3244885[/snapback]​*


sounds interesting.

but i have to behave. someone might get mad


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 03:59 PM
> *WE NEED TO THROW A HOUSE PARTY AT DENA'S CRIB. GET EVERYONE TOGETHER AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. SOME OF US GET TIRED OF GOING TO THE CLUBS.
> [snapback]3244885[/snapback]​*


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA TO ME ... HERE'S THE INVITATION LIST:

ME
ZAR

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K! FOR REAL ... HOUSE PARTIES ARE WAY BETTER ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 03:59 PM
> *sounds interesting.
> 
> but i have to behave. someone might get mad
> [snapback]3244891[/snapback]​*


boo!!!! :thumbsdown:

j.k. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 04:00 PM
> *boo!!!! :thumbsdown:
> 
> j.k. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3244895[/snapback]​*


what happens in houston stays in houston?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 04:01 PM
> *what happens in houston stays in houston?
> [snapback]3244903[/snapback]​*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 04:59 PM
> *sounds interesting.
> 
> but i have to behave. someone might get mad
> [snapback]3244891[/snapback]​*


WHO MIGHT GET MAD?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 04:01 PM
> *what happens in houston stays in houston?
> [snapback]3244903[/snapback]​*


EXMUTHAFKINXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 04:02 PM
> *EXMUTHAFKINXACTLY!!!!!
> [snapback]3244913[/snapback]​*


i miss texas


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 04:03 PM
> *i miss texas
> [snapback]3244919[/snapback]​*


ALL MY EX's LIVE IN TEXAS ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 04:00 PM
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA TO ME ... HERE'S THE INVITATION LIST:
> 
> ME
> ...


bump for the guest of honor!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 04:04 PM
> *ALL MY EX's LIVE IN TEXAS ...
> [snapback]3244924[/snapback]​*


check your PM


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 05:03 PM
> *i miss texas
> [snapback]3244919[/snapback]​*


YEA I MISS TEXAS TOO.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 04:01 PM
> *what happens in houston stays in houston?
> [snapback]3244903[/snapback]​*


:dunno: it was blank


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 04:03 PM
> *i miss texas
> [snapback]3244919[/snapback]​*


thats why you gotta come down and visit!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 04:04 PM
> *:dunno: it was blank
> [snapback]3244935[/snapback]​*


hold on im leaving work ill call ya


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 04:05 PM
> *hold on im leaving work ill call ya
> [snapback]3244944[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 04:04 PM
> *bump for the guest of honor!
> [snapback]3244925[/snapback]​*


he scurrred! :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup PROVOK ... I SEE YOU ... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 05:05 PM
> *hold on im leaving work ill call ya
> [snapback]3244944[/snapback]​*


WHAT ABOUT ME?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 04:07 PM
> *sup PROVOK ... I SEE YOU ... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3244961[/snapback]​*


Feels like I just read a book. Like 10 new pages on this thread since this morning.

Whens the PARTY.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Feels like I just read a book. Like 10 new pages on this thread since this morning.
> 
> Whens the PARTY.
> [snapback]3244981[/snapback]​*


WHEN EVER DENA BUYS ALL THE DRINKS AND FOOD. HOPEFULLY SOON.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:13 PM
> *WHEN EVER DENA BUYS ALL THE DRINKS AND FOOD. HOPEFULLY SOON.
> [snapback]3244987[/snapback]​*


LOL...SOON...SOON...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THERE ARE 4 GUEST ON HERE, HOW MANY ARE DENA'S EX'S?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:16 PM
> *THERE ARE 4 GUEST ON HERE, HOW MANY ARE DENA'S EX'S?
> [snapback]3245003[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 04:06 PM
> *he scurrred!  :0
> [snapback]3244956[/snapback]​*


you scared him.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:16 PM
> *THERE ARE 4 GUEST ON HERE, HOW MANY ARE DENA'S EX'S?
> [snapback]3245003[/snapback]​*


prolly all 4 ... that can't seem to get over me ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 05:17 PM
> *prolly all 4 ... that can't seem to get over me ...
> [snapback]3245010[/snapback]​*


YOU MUST OF BEEN GOOD AT SOMETHING HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 05:17 PM
> *you scared him.
> [snapback]3245008[/snapback]​*


WHO ARE U TALKEN BOUT?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:40 PM
> *MOST OF THE TIME IM ASLEEP UNDER A TREE BUT DONT TELL NOBODY.
> [snapback]3244732[/snapback]​*


HEY SO I SPEED RIGHT IN YO FACE EVERY DAY WHEN IM HAULING ASS TO WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lets all pitch in and party this Friday.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:19 PM
> *YOU MUST OF BEEN GOOD AT SOMETHING HUH? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3245020[/snapback]​*


YOU NEED TO FIND OUT ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 05:21 PM
> *HEY SO I SPEED RIGHT IN YO FACE EVERY DAY WHEN IM HAULING ASS TO WORK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3245038[/snapback]​*


BE NICE NEXT TIME AND STOP, BRING ME SOME DOUGHNUTS!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2005, 05:21 PM
> *Lets all pitch in and party this Friday.
> [snapback]3245042[/snapback]​*


I"LL BE THE SECURITY AT THE PARTY, TOP FLIGHT SECURITY OF THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 05:22 PM
> *YOU NEED TO FIND OUT ...
> [snapback]3245046[/snapback]​*


DO U HAVE A RESUMEE LISTING ALL THE SKILLS THAT U HAVE? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:29 PM
> *DO U HAVE A RESUMEE LISTING ALL THE SKILLS THAT U HAVE? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3245088[/snapback]​*


NO RESUME ... I'LL JUST HAVE TO SHOW YOU IN PERSON MR. OFFICER ... AND HOW CONVENIENT ... YOU'RE JUST RIGHT DOWN THE STREET ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2005, 04:49 PM
> *you mean who....
> [snapback]3244813[/snapback]​*


*MIKE JONES 281-330-8004*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 8 2005, 04:30 PM
> *MIKE JONES 281-330-8004
> [snapback]3245099[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL PEOPLE IM OUT! DRIVE SAFE AND ON THE RIGHT LANE PLEASE.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:36 PM
> *WELL PEOPLE IM OUT! DRIVE SAFE AND ON THE RIGHT LANE PLEASE.
> [snapback]3245113[/snapback]​*


what'cha gonna do if we don't :cheesy: 

bye :wave:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 05:37 PM
> *what'cha gonna do if we don't  :cheesy:
> 
> bye :wave:
> [snapback]3245122[/snapback]​*


I"LL JUST WATCH THE ACCIDENT ON TV LATER.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 04:38 PM
> *I"LL JUST WATCH THE ACCIDENT ON TV LATER.
> [snapback]3245127[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2005, 04:21 PM
> *Lets all pitch in and party this Friday.
> [snapback]3245042[/snapback]​*


ya'll let me know ...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:29 PM
> *SO WHAT TIME ARE YOU PICKING ME UP, THEN!
> [snapback]3244661[/snapback]​*


YEA ZAR WHAT TIME AS U ALREADY KNO SHE CAN'T ALWAYS DRIVE HER SELF


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Celebrating our 20th. Anniversary - Established in 1985*


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

IM OUT PEEPS EX CALLME LATER !!!
:wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 10:45 AM
> *WHO KEEPS CALLING ME FROM 832-228-6954 AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING ...
> [snapback]3243334[/snapback]​*


maybe one of your LIL fans


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 11:56 AM
> *yes im prolly not showing in houston tho
> [snapback]3243747[/snapback]​*


good choice!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

What up peeps ?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 8 2005, 07:01 PM
> *good choice!!!
> [snapback]3245730[/snapback]​*


why? well I guess if all the "lowriders" think like you guys .. there won't be any "lowriders" at the show ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 05:25 PM
> *I"LL BE THE SECURITY AT THE PARTY, TOP FLIGHT SECURITY OF THE WORLD!!!!!
> [snapback]3245067[/snapback]​*


Nah Homie that's my job, I'm security round these parts...you get to break it up at the end of the night


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

hey Goofy 2 answer ur question about whos going 2 da show. not 2 sure. i know i aint cause my shit is still in da shop. tryn 2 get ready 4 houston. if not then San anto. 4 sure. think ouija & slick rick r going. other than that not sure.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 06:57 PM
> *why?  well I guess if all the "lowriders" think like you guys .. there won't be any "lowriders" at the show ...
> [snapback]3246014[/snapback]​*


well, alot of people already dont think like me, as demonstrated on this topic alone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 8 2005, 06:01 PM
> *good choice!!!
> [snapback]3245730[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=186036]


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 8 2005, 06:01 PM
> *good choice!!!
> [snapback]3245730[/snapback]​*



this is why there isn't any unity among houston lowriders


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 03:30 PM
> *NO RESUME ... I'LL JUST HAVE TO SHOW YOU IN PERSON MR. OFFICER ... AND HOW CONVENIENT ... YOU'RE JUST RIGHT DOWN THE STREET ...
> [snapback]3245096[/snapback]​*



i gonna call the HFD to cool ya'll down


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

say EX214Girl called that # they answer but dont say a word. guess day 2 dam skered 2 say a word . they aint; got no NUTZ or TITZ 2 talk. well they will c all these replys & mayb get da hint. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 08:17 PM
> *this is why there isn't any unity among  houston lowriders
> [snapback]3246259[/snapback]​*


this topic also contributes to the attempt of unification.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 8 2005, 08:21 PM
> *say EX214Girl called that # they answer but dont say a word. guess day 2 dam skered 2 say a word . they aint; got no NUTZ or TITZ 2 talk. well they will c all these replys & mayb get da hint. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246288[/snapback]​*


so that was you calling with id withheld :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 08:21 PM
> *this topic also contributes to the attempt of unification.
> [snapback]3246294[/snapback]​*



key word attempt but will it happen????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 08:28 PM
> *key word attempt but will it happen????
> [snapback]3246328[/snapback]​*


this is gonna turn into another debate so lets not even go there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

so u da 1 .lol lol ha ha ha ha.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 08:29 PM
> *this is gonna turn into another debate so lets not even go there.
> [snapback]3246333[/snapback]​*


 i agree


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 08:29 PM
> *this is gonna turn into another debate so lets not even go there.
> [snapback]3246333[/snapback]​*


 i agree


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 08:29 PM
> *this is gonna turn into another debate so lets not even go there.
> [snapback]3246333[/snapback]​*


 i agree


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea its me. it was me the whole time it was a joke for dena....but it went farther than expected but i dont mind no hard feelings.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 8 2005, 08:21 PM
> *say EX214Girl called that # they answer but dont say a word. guess day 2 dam skered 2 say a word . they aint; got no NUTZ or TITZ 2 talk. well they will c all these replys & mayb get da hint. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246288[/snapback]​*



she is out on a date right :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 09:19 PM
> *i gonna call the HFD to cool ya'll down
> [snapback]3246280[/snapback]​*


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 09:43 PM
> *yea its me. it was me the whole time it was a joke for dena....but it went farther than expected but i dont mind no hard feelings.
> [snapback]3246351[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Cabron! See how much you love me  ... pinche stalker ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 8 2005, 08:45 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3246356[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 09:43 PM
> *she is out on a date right :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246353[/snapback]​*


I was ... but lonestar just dropped me off a little while ago ... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 08:47 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Cabron!  See how much you love me  ... pinche stalker ...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3246363[/snapback]​*


aint no love. just wanted to hype you up for the RO phone calls to come...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 8 2005, 09:45 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3246356[/snapback]​*


:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 09:48 PM
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3246364[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 8 2005, 08:49 PM
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3246372[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:48 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3246370[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 8 2005, 09:49 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3246377[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Htown....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:50 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3246378[/snapback]​*


Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 
11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: EX214GIRL, lone star, Emperor Goofy, Ice Block, sic713, HOMER PIMPSON, chevylo97, sixduece619


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 08:43 PM
> *yea its me. it was me the whole time it was a joke for dena....but it went farther than expected but i dont mind no hard feelings.
> [snapback]3246351[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i called it :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 09:52 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i called it :cheesy:
> [snapback]3246389[/snapback]​*


Gee ... who would have guess ... who else is always all up on my tits 24/7?!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:50 PM
> *:0
> 2 Anonymous Users
> [snapback]3246384[/snapback]​*


its the FBI checking someone out :scrutinize:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup goofy


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I knew it was Lone Star. Had a feeling so I checked my phone and it matched. Lone Star, how many calls did you get?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Gee ... who would have guess ... who else is always all up on my tits 24/7?!
> [snapback]3246393[/snapback]​*


are they that BIg to be on them24/7.. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 8 2005, 09:53 PM
> *its the FBI checking someone out :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3246398[/snapback]​*


lol .. one of em's you fool ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2005, 08:54 PM
> *I knew it was Lone Star. Had a feeling so I checked my phone and it matched. Lone Star, how many calls did you get?
> [snapback]3246406[/snapback]​*


about 4 or 5 different numbers...maybe 15 times :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:55 PM
> *lol .. one of em's you fool ...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3246410[/snapback]​*


are you stalking me :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 09:54 PM
> *are they that BIg to be on them24/7.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246407[/snapback]​*


DD's :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 8 2005, 09:55 PM
> *are you stalking me :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3246419[/snapback]​*


No ... but I'm taking notes from LONESTAR on stalking ... :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 08:56 PM
> *DD's  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246423[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fool please if anything u called me more times than i did. sounds real foolish talkin about "hello,...................hello..........hello"


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:57 PM
> *No ... but I'm taking notes from LONESTAR on stalking ...  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3246433[/snapback]​*


Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 08:57 PM
> *No ... but I'm taking notes from LONESTAR on stalking ...  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3246433[/snapback]​*


they say LOVE hurts


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

well g'night fellaz ... time to do the same thing I did last night ..... 


_*TRY AND TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!*_


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LATER :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

WAIT A MINUTE! ... 

:0 

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: EX214GIRL, lone star, *NoCaddyLikeMine*, chevylo97, Emperor Goofy, Ice Block, PROVOK, sic713, HOMER PIMPSON


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 08:58 PM
> *well g'night fellaz ... time to do the same thing I did last night .....
> TRY AND TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


weren't u were going to bed


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 8 2005, 08:54 PM
> *sup goofy
> [snapback]3246404[/snapback]​*


wuz up my *HLC brother*...  Block u ready for Sunday???


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2005, 11:07 PM
> *wuz up my HLC brother...  Block u ready for Sunday???
> [snapback]3246504[/snapback]​*


yea, i got some questions though...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 09:06 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE
> [snapback]3246499[/snapback]​*


Big Zar was up homie.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DAMM THERE IS A LOT OF PEOPLE IN THE ROOM, I'LL BE THE TEACHER.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE WORD FOR THIS WEEKEND? PARTY???????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 10:11 PM
> *WHATS THE WORD FOR THIS WEEKEND? PARTY???????
> [snapback]3246526[/snapback]​*


Dat'z wut I'm talking about.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps , whats the dam deal


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 8 2005, 11:19 PM
> *sup peeps , whats the dam deal
> [snapback]3246534[/snapback]​*


wuz up...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 8 2005, 09:08 PM
> *yea, i got some questions though...
> [snapback]3246513[/snapback]​*


Ask away young one....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2005, 09:20 PM
> *Ask away young one....
> [snapback]3246538[/snapback]​*


check ur pm


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 8 2005, 09:19 PM
> *sup peeps , whats the dam deal
> [snapback]3246534[/snapback]​*


*LOCH NESS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I HAVENT BEEN ON LIL AT NIGHT FOR A WHILE, SUP TO EVERYONE ON HERE.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 09:22 PM
> *I HAVENT BEEN ON LIL AT NIGHT FOR A WHILE, SUP TO EVERYONE ON HERE.
> [snapback]3246545[/snapback]​*



i taught u were on a date w/dana :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

dang i just missed dena


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey do ya'll where is that car show goign to be , i know its on sunday but where


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 09:23 PM
> *i taught u were on a date w/dana :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246549[/snapback]​*



opps dena


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 8 2005, 11:24 PM
> *hey do ya'll where is that car show goign to be , i know its on sunday but where
> [snapback]3246556[/snapback]​*


off of 1960 i believe


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2005, 11:23 PM
> *i taught u were on a date w/dana :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246549[/snapback]​*


NAW SHE'S OUT WITH LONESTAR, THEIR WORKING THINGS OUT. LOL


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

sup homies , whats the dam deal


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 8 2005, 09:40 PM
> *sup homies , whats the dam deal
> [snapback]3246583[/snapback]​*


wuz up Magic.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 8 2005, 06:46 PM
> *What up peeps ?
> [snapback]3245939[/snapback]​*


nice signature..Lord Los


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

alot of craziness up in here!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHO IS GOING TO DA SHOW?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I SEE SPOKES N JUICE IN DA HOUZE


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 10:44 PM
> *I SEE SPOKES N JUICE IN DA HOUZE
> [snapback]3246605[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2005, 11:41 PM
> *wuz up Magic.....
> [snapback]3246589[/snapback]​*


wuz tha deal Goofy :wave:, what you been up to


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wut up wut up?...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Zar tell Horacio i like his piece and chain..... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2005, 11:43 PM
> *alot of craziness up in here!
> [snapback]3246598[/snapback]​*


Yes, there is alwayz craziness around these parts


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 11:43 PM
> *WHO IS GOING TO DA SHOW?
> [snapback]3246599[/snapback]​*


Ohh you know I'll be there


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 09:43 PM
> *WHO IS GOING TO DA SHOW?
> [snapback]3246599[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2005, 11:46 PM
> *Zar tell Horacio i like his piece and chain..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246615[/snapback]​*


 :0 Now that is what I call bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 09:43 PM
> *WHO IS GOING TO DA SHOW?
> [snapback]3246599[/snapback]​*


Me and The Trooperz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2005, 11:49 PM
> *
> [snapback]3246627[/snapback]​*


so wuzz up Goof when we getting them patches done up


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2005, 11:46 PM
> *Zar tell Horacio i like his piece and chain..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246615[/snapback]​*


THAT BOY REPPEN, U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHERE EVERYBODY AT? DAMM WHAT A SAUSAGE FEST.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

No Te digo...

Craziness


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 9 2005, 12:20 AM
> *WHERE EVERYBODY AT? DAMM WHAT A SAUSAGE FEST.
> [snapback]3246807[/snapback]​*


Uhh no homie this ain't your type of party :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 10:20 PM
> *WHERE EVERYBODY AT? DAMM WHAT A SAUSAGE FEST.
> [snapback]3246807[/snapback]​*


<===8 King Dingaling...... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Zar....... you wanna box???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Lord Sidious is callin you out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 9 2005, 12:38 AM
> *Zar....... you wanna box???
> [snapback]3246909[/snapback]​*


If he doesn't tha Blocc said he down to get bloody :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 9 2005, 12:38 AM
> *Zar....... you wanna box???
> [snapback]3246909[/snapback]​*


Damn double post


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey everyone this is My Prince .....Mando III at 2 months,4months and now 9months....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

His first time swimming.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

The Saga Continues...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 9 2005, 01:41 AM
> *His first time swimming.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3247134[/snapback]​*


your just asking to get photoshoped...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 8 2005, 11:48 PM
> *your just asking to get photoshoped...
> [snapback]3247160[/snapback]​*


:angry: ....if you even try to photoshop this pic of me and my prince and ill melt you in to ice chips!!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 9 2005, 01:58 AM
> *:angry: ....if you even try to photoshop this pic of me and my prince and ill melt you in to ice chips!!!!
> [snapback]3247200[/snapback]​*


Temper, Temper...(In Scarface Voice) What, you think im scared of your little Glow Sticks and Make Up....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 9 2005, 12:03 AM
> *Temper, Temper...(In Scarface Voice) What, you think im scared of your little Glow Sticks and Make Up....
> [snapback]3247218[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 9 2005, 02:05 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3247223[/snapback]​*


 :angry: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2005, 10:46 PM
> *Zar tell Horacio i like his piece and chain..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he should have worn that to show palace last friday. lol!


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

.








.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 09:52 PM
> *Gee ... who would have guess ... who else is always all up on my tits 24/7?!
> [snapback]3246393[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2005, 10:43 PM
> *alot of craziness up in here!
> [snapback]3246598[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 9 2005, 12:28 AM
> *Hey everyone this is My Prince .....Mando III at 2 months,4months and now 9months....
> [snapback]3247077[/snapback]​*


ah! hes too cute! :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

SO WHERE IS THE PARTY 4 THIS WEEKEND GOING DOWN AT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2005, 10:52 PM
> *Me and The Trooperz!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246641[/snapback]​*


goofy and his special friends


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

para los borrachos de layitlow

http://www.coolmen.ch/biergarten/biershooter.htm


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2005, 08:18 AM
> *para los borrachos de layitlow
> 
> http://www.coolmen.ch/biergarten/biershooter.htm
> [snapback]3247961[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 09:28 PM
> *NAW SHE'S OUT WITH LONESTAR, THEIR WORKING THINGS OUT. LOL
> [snapback]3246569[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

GOOD MORNING PEEPS 
WHERE IN THE HECK IS EX214 DONT TELL ME SHE WENT DRINKING ?FIRMELOWS ??? :uh: DID YOU ALL GO OUT LAST NIGHT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2005, 08:18 AM
> *para los borrachos de layitlow
> 
> http://www.coolmen.ch/biergarten/biershooter.htm
> [snapback]3247961[/snapback]​*


975 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2005, 07:18 AM
> *para los borrachos de layitlow
> 
> http://www.coolmen.ch/biergarten/biershooter.htm
> [snapback]3247961[/snapback]​*


i scored 680...taht shit gets fast towards the end!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 9 2005, 08:24 AM
> *GOOD MORNING PEEPS
> WHERE IN THE HECK IS EX214 DONT TELL ME SHE WENT DRINKING ?FIRMELOWS ??? :uh: DID YOU ALL GO OUT LAST NIGHT
> [snapback]3247985[/snapback]​*


hell naw i was in bed by 10 long hrs at work


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 9 2005, 09:31 AM
> *hell naw i was in bed by 10 long hrs at work
> [snapback]3248003[/snapback]​*


yay i just called her she is almost in her office she was walking towards something ???? but shes almost in here too .... :cheesy: (clapping with excitement)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DITTO :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

clapping with excitement????????



















































:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2005, 08:55 AM
> *clapping with excitement????????
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3248098[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOLRUS!!! WTF?!?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2005, 09:00 AM
> *LOLRUS!!! WTF?!?!?!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3248117[/snapback]​*


clapping with excitement :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha that shit is funny, you are a fool man


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2005, 08:55 AM
> *clapping with excitement????????
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3248098[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2005, 09:01 AM
> *clapping with excitement  :uh:
> [snapback]3248119[/snapback]​*


yea i got it the first time. didnt need an explanation but thanks anyways.. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lolrus ha man u a fool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2005, 09:08 AM
> *yea i got it the first time. didnt need an explanation but thanks anyways..  :uh:
> [snapback]3248160[/snapback]​*


clapping with excitement? :uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 9 2005, 08:05 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3248138[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2005, 09:12 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3248183[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LOLRUS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2005, 09:09 AM
> *clapping with excitement?  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3248170[/snapback]​*


:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2005, 09:22 AM
> *:around:
> [snapback]3248232[/snapback]​*


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jun 7 2005, 01:35 PM
> *Post Ur Club  Plaques or Logos ..
> [snapback]3237731[/snapback]​*


I dunno' but I always thought plaques were gaudy. Maybe cause people always have big ones that are excessive?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Eliezar, I know this is probably way late, but I just picked up the latest lowrider and wanted to say congrats on the feature. The article looks great...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2005, 08:22 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3247979[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 10:28 PM
> *NAW SHE'S OUT WITH LONESTAR, THEIR WORKING THINGS OUT. LOL
> [snapback]3246569[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 8 2005, 11:20 PM
> *WHERE EVERYBODY AT? DAMM WHAT A SAUSAGE FEST.
> [snapback]3246807[/snapback]​*


Did somebody say sausage :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 9 2005, 12:41 AM
> *His first time swimming.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3247134[/snapback]​*


:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2005, 10:46 PM
> *Zar tell Horacio i like his piece and chain..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246615[/snapback]​*


:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 8 2005, 10:24 PM
> *dang i just missed dena
> [snapback]3246552[/snapback]​*


Here I am, mija! :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 9 2005, 08:43 AM
> *yay i just called her she is almost in her office she was walking towards something ???? but shes almost in here too .... :cheesy: (clapping with excitement)
> [snapback]3248050[/snapback]​*


lmao! where you at, girl!!! :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn u get on and post like 8 times straight. ooooooooooooook


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 10:42 AM
> *lmao!  where you at, girl!!!  :wave:
> [snapback]3248325[/snapback]​*


HEY I AM HERE I JUST GOT IN TROUBLE ALL MY FAMILIA AND OLD FRIENDS ARE CALLING ME AT WORK AND I CANT GET SHIT DONE AND THEN MY CLIENTS ???? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey dena, is it still on for tonight?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2005, 09:43 AM
> *damn u get on and post like 8 times straight. ooooooooooooook
> [snapback]3248330[/snapback]​*


there you go worrying about me again ... :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 9 2005, 10:04 AM
> *HEY I AM HERE I JUST GOT IN TROUBLE ALL MY FAMILIA AND OLD FRIENDS ARE CALLING ME AT WORK AND I CANT GET SHIT DONE AND THEN MY CLIENTS ???? :uh:
> [snapback]3248373[/snapback]​*


tell them to get off your tits and let you do your thang ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2005, 10:14 AM
> *hey dena, is it still on for tonight?
> [snapback]3248416[/snapback]​*


yes ma'am! you know this! I just got off the phone w/Marky :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 10:25 AM
> *yes ma'am!  you know this!  I just got off the phone w/Marky  :0
> [snapback]3248442[/snapback]​*


tell my man i said whats up. :cheesy: 

so, where is that place at?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 09:38 AM
> *Here I am, mija! :wave:
> [snapback]3248305[/snapback]​*


Hi mija....Good Morning :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: whats up deville.


----------



## cassandra (Jan 29, 2005)

theres boulavard aces and ballerz only in the dallas area


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2005, 10:28 AM
> *:wave: whats up deville.
> [snapback]3248457[/snapback]​*


hi my another mija!!! ...how are you?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 9 2005, 10:31 AM
> *hi my another mija!!! ...how are you?
> [snapback]3248472[/snapback]​*


im good! just here at work. trying to figure out what i want for lunch...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2005, 10:36 AM
> *im good! just here at work. trying to figure out what i want for lunch...
> [snapback]3248502[/snapback]​*


i want food too. lets go get dena and go have lunch.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 9 2005, 10:37 AM
> *i want food too. lets go get dena and go have lunch.
> [snapback]3248513[/snapback]​*


lmao ... my prima just called me and asked whats up for lunch ... said she needs some soup (para la cruda) :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 10:39 AM
> *lmao ... my prima just called me and asked whats up for lunch ... said she needs some soup (para la cruda)  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3248524[/snapback]​*


i just want to get out today...its my day off


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 9 2005, 10:37 AM
> *i want food too. lets go get dena and go have lunch.
> [snapback]3248513[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 11:24 AM
> *tell them to get off your tits and let you do your thang ...
> [snapback]3248434[/snapback]​*


ummm :0 
what tits have you not seen me ????
everyone is inviting me to go to their cribs but they are out of town my moms going to new yark and they want me to go but i cant :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 09:25 AM
> *yes ma'am!  you know this!  I just got off the phone w/Marky  :0
> [snapback]3248442[/snapback]​*



WHERE WE GOING? :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 09:39 AM
> *lmao ... my prima just called me and asked whats up for lunch ... said she needs some soup (para la cruda)  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3248524[/snapback]​*



I NEED TO TO LUNCH


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Okay ... fk it ... my cousin wants to go to some boujie place ... but I'm down for whatever ... DRINKS gets good tonight!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 9 2005, 11:10 AM
> *ummm  :0
> what tits have you not seen me ????
> everyone is inviting me to go to their cribs but they are out of town my moms going to new yark and they want me to go but i cant  :angry:
> [snapback]3248738[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: sorry :happysad: ... you're hanging out with us this weekend .. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

its quiet in here today...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2005, 11:53 AM
> *its quiet in here today...
> [snapback]3249000[/snapback]​*


well make some noise then biatch!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

all females....guess nocaddylikemine would say its a taco fest in here. LOL


5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, EX214GIRL, pink panther


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

now where in the hell is marky wanting to go??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2005, 11:58 AM
> *all females....guess nocaddylikemine would say its a taco fest in here. LOL
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, EX214GIRL, pink panther
> [snapback]3249039[/snapback]​*


TACONMADRE!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Shit, it's Tampon Central up in the Richmond topic


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jun 9 2005, 06:03 AM
> *.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 02:02 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3249439[/snapback]​*


TELL ME ABOUTIT PARESEN NINOS :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 02:02 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3249439[/snapback]​*


HEY SO WHO ALL IS DOWN WITH RO ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 9 2005, 12:09 PM
> *TELL ME ABOUTIT PARESEN NINOS  :uh:
> [snapback]3249461[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 12:00 PM
> *TACONMADRE!   :roflmao:  :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3249050[/snapback]​*


ill join too...LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 9 2005, 01:09 PM
> *TELL ME ABOUTIT PARESEN NINOS  :uh:
> [snapback]3249461[/snapback]​*


:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 9 2005, 01:14 PM
> *ill join too...LOL
> [snapback]3249477[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Ham :wave: ... you need to holla at me ... I got the hook ups for ya :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 01:25 PM
> *sup Ham :wave: ... you need to holla at me ... I got the hook ups for ya  :0
> [snapback]3249557[/snapback]​*


pan?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2005, 01:32 PM
> *pan?
> [snapback]3249597[/snapback]​*


:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 12:35 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3249608[/snapback]​*


PONTE A TARBAJAR :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

THIS IS OUR JOB TALK SHIT ON LIL BE ON THE PHONE WITH (WINK WINK) CLIENTS :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 9 2005, 12:56 PM
> *THIS IS OUR JOB TALK SHIT ON LIL BE ON THE PHONE WITH (WINK WINK) CLIENTS  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3249710[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2005, 01:32 PM
> *pan?
> [snapback]3249597[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 9 2005, 01:48 PM
> *PONTE A TARBAJAR :biggrin:
> [snapback]3249682[/snapback]​*


I did :happysad: ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 9 2005, 04:09 PM
> *I did :happysad: ...
> [snapback]3250268[/snapback]​*


you coming by to pick up the fruit? call me when you are heading out. will be in la porte, but can meet you off 225.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

IM OUT PEEPS :happysad:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 9 2005, 10:32 AM
> *Eliezar, I know this is probably way late, but I just picked up the latest lowrider and wanted to say congrats on the feature.  The article looks great...
> [snapback]3248284[/snapback]​*


I APPRECIATE IT MAN, JUS REPPEN THE BIG H.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2005, 12:58 PM
> *all females....guess nocaddylikemine would say its a taco fest in here. LOL
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, EX214GIRL, pink panther
> [snapback]3249039[/snapback]​*


WHAT KIND OF TACOS? :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2005, 08:21 PM
> *this topic also contributes to the attempt of unification.
> [snapback]3246294[/snapback]​*


unity,i dont think that word has ever meant anything in houston!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2005, 06:57 PM
> *why?  well I guess if all the "lowriders" think like you guys .. there won't be any "lowriders" at the show ...
> [snapback]3246014[/snapback]​*


i would explain myself,but????


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 9 2005, 06:13 PM
> *unity,i dont think that word has ever meant anything in houston!!!
> [snapback]3250563[/snapback]​*


THE REASON FOR THAT IS BECUZ SOME PEOPLE DONT TRY TO UNITE INSTEAD THEY RATHER BE NEGATIVE ABOUT EVERYTHING.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

well said nocaddylikemine.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 9 2005, 05:24 PM
> *THE REASON FOR THAT IS BECUZ SOME PEOPLE DONT TRY TO UNITE INSTEAD THEY RATHER BE NEGATIVE ABOUT EVERYTHING.
> [snapback]3250617[/snapback]​*


my words exactly


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 9 2005, 04:24 PM
> *THE REASON FOR THAT IS BECUZ SOME PEOPLE DONT TRY TO UNITE INSTEAD THEY RATHER BE NEGATIVE ABOUT EVERYTHING.
> [snapback]3250617[/snapback]​*


bro thats far from the reason with me...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 9 2005, 04:13 PM
> *unity,i dont think that word has ever meant anything in houston!!!
> [snapback]3250563[/snapback]​*


u already know what i think.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so what happened to Richmond?

I think we skipped a generation of lowriders. I dont see the younguns out there like back in the days.

Most of the guys out there nowadays are in their mid 20s to 30s.

:dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Firmelows, wut you doing tonite?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2005, 09:42 PM
> *so what happened to Richmond?
> 
> I think we skipped a generation of lowriders. I dont see the younguns out there like back in the days.
> ...


man, these younguns are into these damn twenties and shit. they don't respect the low lows no more. everytime one passes by, they say" thats so 90's" I'm a youngun myself but just dont have the flow for it right now. but I know fo sho that I'll alwyas be into low lows before i go to big rims. 13's all day que no?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 9 2005, 04:13 PM
> *unity,i dont think that word has ever meant anything in houston!!!
> [snapback]3250563[/snapback]​*


it does with the* HLC=Support,Respect,and UNITY!!!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 9 2005, 04:24 PM
> *THE REASON FOR THAT IS BECUZ SOME PEOPLE DONT TRY TO UNITE INSTEAD THEY RATHER BE NEGATIVE ABOUT EVERYTHING.
> [snapback]3250617[/snapback]​*


i agree *my HLC brother*...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jun 9 2005, 07:53 PM
> *man, these younguns are into these damn twenties and shit. they don't respect the low lows no more. everytime one passes by, they say" thats so 90's" I'm a youngun myself but just dont have the flow for it right now.  but I know fo sho that I'll alwyas be into low lows before i go to big rims. 13's all day que no?
> [snapback]3251517[/snapback]​*


True, I'd pick 13 and 5.20's any day of the week before I'd pick some "yubs".


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up darkness


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 9 2005, 08:13 PM
> *True, I'd pick 13 and 5.20's any day of the week before I'd pick some "yubs".
> [snapback]3251578[/snapback]​*


oh so true... ill pick a low low way before i pick a slab or a ride on twanks.. im only 20 but i dot have the cash flow for one at this time... one day ill have one no matter how old i am


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 9 2005, 08:28 PM
> *wuz up darkness
> [snapback]3251594[/snapback]​*


whats up.. just got done clearing ur car.... probaly one more coat 2morrow morn


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

What are you do on the internet don't you have work to do.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Lord Los!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 9 2005, 08:31 PM
> *What are you do on the internet don't you have work to do.
> [snapback]3251606[/snapback]​*


im donr for the night...2 morrow plans is the bike.. pedal car.. the the elky and the lac... i got a long day ahead of me


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wassup fellas. Introducing the new face of EMPIRE. LORD LOS


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok as long as there is some elky time in there. :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2005, 10:30 PM
> *oh so true... ill pick a low low way before i pick a slab or a ride on twanks.. im only 20 but i dot have the cash flow for one at this time... one day ill have one no matter how old i am
> [snapback]3251600[/snapback]​*


me and you both brotha......


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 09:36 PM
> *Wassup fellas. Introducing the new face of EMPIRE. LORD LOS
> [snapback]3251632[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=186630]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 08:37 PM
> *[attachmentid=186630]
> [snapback]3251642[/snapback]​*


im fuckin crying my ass off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Wassup fellas. Introducing the new face of EMPIRE. LORD LOS
> [snapback]3251632[/snapback]​*


*LORD LOS*..*RISE!!!!!!!*


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

You didnt expect that picture, DID ya?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 08:42 PM
> *You didnt expect that picture, DID ya?
> [snapback]3251670[/snapback]​*


i need one of me... :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I (my brother and his wife) got the pictures done. I think you will like them very much.I DO Concur.I will show you sometime tommorrow after my court appointment.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 9 2005, 09:44 PM
> *i need one of me... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3251683[/snapback]​*


 The avitar or the personal picture? or Both


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Whats up Darkness? See you busy paintin huh? Paint To Live, Live To Paint


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 08:48 PM
> *The avitar or the personal picture? or Both
> [snapback]3251699[/snapback]​*


i need to do a photoshop of me..


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

You gonna do that now?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 09:07 PM
> *You gonna do that now?
> [snapback]3251732[/snapback]​*


nah...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

...


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

It took around 30 minutes for that picture of me. and it took about 2 or 3 hours for the plaque.I will show you the before and after pictures.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 9 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Ok as long as there is some elky time in there.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3251634[/snapback]​*


theres always time time for my slave master


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 08:53 PM
> *Whats up Darkness? See you busy paintin huh? Paint To Live, Live To Paint
> [snapback]3251715[/snapback]​*


yep... ill post some pics of the new bike i painted for sum guy... came out good


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2005, 10:22 PM
> *yep... ill post some pics of the new bike i painted for sum guy... came out good
> [snapback]3251767[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 09:20 PM
> *It took around 30 minutes for that picture of me. and it took about 2 or 3 hours for the plaque.I will show you the before and after pictures.
> [snapback]3251759[/snapback]​*


indeed...Have you been to Lord Rec's topic in the Bike section?? its called "Project Empire" he gots some updated pics....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm gonna watch that movie again tommorrow


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

sup 713ridaz


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ORALE TEJAS REP UR CLUB ONTAN MIS BAJITOS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE* Houston,TX
*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 10:37 PM
> *[attachmentid=186630]
> [snapback]3251642[/snapback]​*


Dude!... that shit is so fuccin funny you made milk come out of Magic's Nose... Honestly.....................Honestly... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

True EMINENCE 4 Life


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 9 2005, 09:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 9 2005, 05:04 PM
> *WHAT KIND OF TACOS? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3250521[/snapback]​*


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

morning honey where is ex214? :cheesy:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

like wise .i dontknow , i think she is in my pocket let me call her out. :dunno: no answer :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 08:22 AM
> *morning honey where is ex214?  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3253119[/snapback]​*


hey girl! i dont know where shes at. we were suppose to go out last night but i crashed out at 6:30 and woke up at 4 this morning. hahaha!! im getting old!!!

have you called her yet?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Here I am! :wave: What's the damn dizzy?!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 09:36 AM
> *Here I am! :wave:  What's the damn dizzy?!!
> [snapback]3253140[/snapback]​*


Nada, nada calmate casi te sales de la silla :uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 08:27 AM
> *hey girl! i dont know where shes at. we were suppose to go out last night but i crashed out at 6:30 and woke up at 4 this morning. hahaha!! im getting old!!!
> 
> have you called her yet?
> [snapback]3253129[/snapback]​*


awww abuelita...LOL

good morning


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 08:36 AM
> *Here I am! :wave:  What's the damn dizzy?!!
> [snapback]3253140[/snapback]​*


morning


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2005, 08:43 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3253162[/snapback]​*


:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 08:27 AM
> *hey girl! i dont know where shes at. we were suppose to go out last night but i crashed out at 6:30 and woke up at 4 this morning. hahaha!! im getting old!!!
> 
> have you called her yet?
> [snapback]3253129[/snapback]​*


that's alright girl ... Lonestar wore me out the night before ... so I rested last night ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

dang dena cant even tell me good morning


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SAY MAN DONT BE SAYIN SHIT LIKE THAT. MY MAIN GAL BE READING THIS U FOOL :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2005, 09:32 AM
> *SAY MAN DONT BE SAYIN SHIT LIKE THAT. MY MAIN GAL BE READING THIS U FOOL  :twak:
> [snapback]3253266[/snapback]​*


YOUR MAIN GAL IS A STALKER :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 10 2005, 09:32 AM
> *dang dena cant even tell me good morning
> [snapback]3253265[/snapback]​*


I'm sorry mija!!! Wasssup!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 09:38 AM
> *I'm sorry mija!!!  Wasssup!!!
> [snapback]3253293[/snapback]​*


hi! how are you doing?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 08:37 AM
> *YOUR MAIN GAL IS A STALKER :nono:
> [snapback]3253290[/snapback]​*


naw aint like that....but u know how u women get.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2005, 09:39 AM
> *naw aint like that....but u know how u women get.
> [snapback]3253299[/snapback]​*


I wouldn't include myself in that "you women" part ... but yeah ... I know what ya mean ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 10 2005, 09:39 AM
> *hi! how are you doing?
> [snapback]3253296[/snapback]​*


I'm doing good girl ... just chillin' ... doin' the damn thang


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2005, 09:32 AM
> *SAY MAN DONT BE SAYIN SHIT LIKE THAT. MY MAIN GAL BE READING THIS U FOOL  :twak:
> [snapback]3253266[/snapback]​*


TO LONESTAR'S MAIN GAL:

DON'T BE TRIPPIN' ON MY BOY ... WE JUST BULLSHIT WITH HIM ... PLUS, HE'S REALLY UGLY, HAS A BAD ATTITUDE AND NONE OF US GIRLS ON THIS SITE WOULD EVER TALK TO HIM ... SO DON'T WORRY, HOMEGIRL ... HE'S ALL YOURS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 10 2005, 09:12 AM
> *awww abuelita...LOL
> 
> good morning
> [snapback]3253208[/snapback]​*


hahaha!! right!! but its cool...im ready for the weekend!!! :biggrin:

good morning girl!! :wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 09:47 AM
> *TO LONESTAR'S MAIN GAL:
> 
> DON'T BE TRIPPIN' ON MY BOY ... WE JUST BULLSHIT WITH HIM ... PLUS, HE'S REALLY UGLY, HAS A BAD ATTITUDE AND NONE OF US GIRLS ON THIS SITE WOULD EVER TALK TO HIM ... SO DON'T WORRY, HOMEGIRL ... HE'S ALL YOURS! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3253326[/snapback]​*


 :0 

that bad dena?? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 09:50 AM
> *hahaha!! right!! but its cool...im ready for the weekend!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> good morning girl!! :wave:
> [snapback]3253347[/snapback]​*


no kidding, me too. plus there's a show this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 09:25 AM
> *that's alright girl ... Lonestar wore me out the night before ... so I rested last night ...
> [snapback]3253242[/snapback]​*


 :0 

no wonder you didnt answer the phone when i called you back... :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 09:52 AM
> *:0
> 
> no wonder you didnt answer the phone when i called you back...  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253358[/snapback]​*


:ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 09:41 AM
> *I wouldn't include myself in that "you women" part ... but yeah ... I know what ya mean ...
> [snapback]3253305[/snapback]​*


i know whatcha mean...


*THESE HOES AINT RIGHT!!!!*


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 09:52 AM
> *:0
> 
> no wonder you didnt answer the phone when i called you back...  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253358[/snapback]​*


she was busy..oh wait i mean getting "busy"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 10 2005, 09:50 AM
> *:0
> 
> that bad dena??  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3253352[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 09:47 AM
> *TO LONESTAR'S MAIN GAL:
> 
> DON'T BE TRIPPIN' ON MY BOY ... WE JUST BULLSHIT WITH HIM ... PLUS, HE'S REALLY UGLY, HAS A BAD ATTITUDE AND NONE OF US GIRLS ON THIS SITE WOULD EVER TALK TO HIM ... SO DON'T WORRY, HOMEGIRL ... HE'S ALL YOURS! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3253326[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


biatch you aint right!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

YA'LL BETTER STOP HOMEGIRLS ... WE'RE GONNA GET MY BOY PUT IN THE DOG HOUSE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 09:54 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> biatch you aint right!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253373[/snapback]​*


I TRY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 10 2005, 09:51 AM
> *no kidding, me too. plus there's a show this weekend  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3253356[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 10 2005, 09:53 AM
> *she was busy..oh wait i mean getting "busy"
> [snapback]3253368[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dena la cochina...thats my girl.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 09:54 AM
> *YA'LL BETTER STOP HOMEGIRLS ... WE'RE GONNA GET MY BOY PUT IN THE DOG HOUSE
> [snapback]3253374[/snapback]​*


you say that like your gonna stop..LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 09:54 AM
> *YA'LL BETTER STOP HOMEGIRLS ... WE'RE GONNA GET MY BOY PUT IN THE DOG HOUSE
> [snapback]3253374[/snapback]​*


:tears:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2005, 10:32 AM
> *SAY MAN DONT BE SAYIN SHIT LIKE THAT. MY MAIN GAL BE READING THIS U FOOL  :twak:
> [snapback]3253266[/snapback]​*


someone is gonna get busted :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ima go ahead and let yall have your fun.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2005, 10:01 AM
> *ima go ahead and let yall have your fun.
> [snapback]3253418[/snapback]​*


:tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

it aint no fun......


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 10:57 AM
> *someone is gonna get busted  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253398[/snapback]​*


I THINK HE IS SHITTING ON HIS PANT CALLING HIS CHICK TELLING HER IF YOU SEE THAT WE WERE ONLY JOKING AROUND :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 
6 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests *and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EX214GIRL, latinkustoms4ever


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 10:20 AM
> *:0
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EX214GIRL, latinkustoms4ever
> [snapback]3253493[/snapback]​*


LMMFAO!!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wutz up for tonite? Anything?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 10 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Wutz up for tonite? Anything?
> [snapback]3253520[/snapback]​*


For real ... what's up for tonight?!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 10:20 AM
> *:0
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: EX214GIRL, latinkustoms4ever
> [snapback]3253493[/snapback]​*


going to throw that fruit away cabrona, it's going to shit. :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 10:30 AM
> *going to throw that fruit away cabrona, it's going to shit.  :angry:
> [snapback]3253531[/snapback]​*


NO! I'LL PICK IT UP TONIGHT, I PROMISE!! I'M GOING TO SEE YOU TOMORROW ANYWAY ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 10:32 AM
> *NO!  I'LL PICK IT UP TONIGHT, I PROMISE!!  I'M GOING TO SEE YOU TOMORROW ANYWAY ...
> [snapback]3253539[/snapback]​*


can't do, will be out all night. tomorrow is up in the air. depends on what homies chick says. taking minitruck to mechanic, will be picking up a shipment of music in the noon and la ruca will be around tomorrow. i can save you the seeds cabrona so that you can plant them.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 10:34 AM
> *can't do, will be out all night.  tomorrow is up in the air.  depends on what homies chick says.  taking minitruck to mechanic, will be picking up a shipment of music in the noon and la ruca will be around tomorrow.  i can save you the seeds cabrona so that you can plant them.
> [snapback]3253547[/snapback]​*


 why didn't you call me last night? I was at home asleep


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 10:35 AM
> * why didn't you call me last night?  I was at home asleep
> [snapback]3253550[/snapback]​*


you were suppose to call :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WHAT DENA U DON'T WANT NONE I'M LIKE CROWN ILL FUCK U UP LMAO DENA AKA BATHROOM BANDIT LMAO 4 REAL 4 REAL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

by next year you'll be eating toronjas and naranjas. :biggrin: 

(miracle grow them for quicker growth)


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup peeps, damm im tired


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 10 2005, 10:37 AM
> *WHAT DENA U DON'T WANT NONE I'M LIKE CROWN ILL FUCK U UP LMAO DENA AKA BATHROOM BANDIT LMAO 4 REAL 4 REAL
> [snapback]3253561[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that night is gonna haunt you forever... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 10:38 AM
> *sup peeps, damm im tired
> [snapback]3253568[/snapback]​*


me too.  :roflmao: 


whats up crazy! :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 10:38 AM
> *sup peeps, damm im tired
> [snapback]3253568[/snapback]​*


I'm sorry .. I won't do that to you again ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

went out last nite and had a couple of drinks, came home late. but i wanted to get on lil early to see all the crazy shit


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHAT IS TODAYS CRAZY TOPIC? WHOS DOING WHO?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 11:42 AM
> *me too.    :roflmao:
> whats up crazy! :wave:
> [snapback]3253591[/snapback]​*


HEY DID U PUT CALL BLOCK ON UR PHONE? MY NUMBER WONT GO THROUGH. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DAMM IM THE ONLY ONE TYPEN I NEED TO SLOW DOWN.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE IGNORING ME WHAT I DO?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 10:57 AM
> *WHY IS EVERYONE IGNORING ME WHAT I DO?
> [snapback]3253688[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: are you still drunk? lmao!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 10 2005, 10:37 AM
> *WHAT DENA U DON'T WANT NONE I'M LIKE CROWN ILL FUCK U UP LMAO DENA AKA BATHROOM BANDIT LMAO 4 REAL 4 REAL
> [snapback]3253561[/snapback]​*


That wasn't me! :ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IM OK I JUS GOT TROUBLE WALKING STRAIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 10:55 AM
> *HEY DID U PUT CALL BLOCK ON UR PHONE? MY NUMBER WONT GO THROUGH. LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3253675[/snapback]​*


 :0 my bad sweetie! ill give you the private number.  :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 10:52 AM
> *WHAT IS TODAYS CRAZY TOPIC? WHOS DOING WHO?
> [snapback]3253664[/snapback]​*


 :0 

FOR THE RECORD ... NOBODY IS DOING LONESTAR ... WE WERE JUST TEASING HIM SINCE HE SAID HIS GIRL WAS READING THIS STUFF ... :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 11:00 AM
> *:0
> 
> FOR THE RECORD ... NOBODY IS DOING LONESTAR ... WE WERE JUST TEASING HIM SINCE HE SAID HIS GIRL WAS READING THIS STUFF ... :happysad:
> [snapback]3253710[/snapback]​*


it aint no fun....

if the homegirls cant have none!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DENA AKA "BATHROOM BANDIT" :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 10:52 AM
> *WHAT IS TODAYS CRAZY TOPIC? WHOS DOING WHO?
> [snapback]3253664[/snapback]​*


you and me tonight.  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 09:24 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3253236[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 11:01 AM
> *DENA AKA "BATHROOM BANDIT" :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253716[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 11:03 AM
> *
> [snapback]3253727[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

PARTY AT WHOS HOUSE TONITE? WHOS DOWN?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 10:57 AM
> *WHY IS EVERYONE IGNORING ME WHAT I DO?[snapback]3253688[/snapback]​*


flirt w. Hny Brn Eyz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 11:05 AM
> *PARTY AT WHOS HOUSE TONITE? WHOS DOWN?
> [snapback]3253745[/snapback]​*


YOUR HOUSE! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 10 2005, 11:02 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3253720[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 11:08 AM
> *flirt w. Hny Brn Eyz
> [snapback]3253761[/snapback]​*


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 10:58 AM
> *That wasn't me! :ugh:
> [snapback]3253699[/snapback]​*


IT WASN'T U WELL I CAN GET THE BOTTLE WITH YOUR FINGER PRINTS HEY ZAR CAN U RUN THEM AND LETS SEE WHO IT WAS THEN ... LOL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 12:02 PM
> *you and me tonight.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253718[/snapback]​*


THATS WHAT U SAID LAST TIME, REMEMBER THAT DAY LEFT ME STANDING THERE WITH A ? WHAT A TEASE. :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 11:11 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3253782[/snapback]​*


THESE HOES AINT RIGHT!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 10 2005, 11:13 AM
> *THESE HOES AINT RIGHT!!!!
> [snapback]3253803[/snapback]​*


NO ... THEY'RE NOT. :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 10 2005, 11:12 AM
> *IT WASN'T U WELL I CAN GET THE BOTTLE WITH YOUR FINGER PRINTS HEY ZAR CAN U RUN THEM AND LETS SEE WHO IT WAS THEN ... LOL
> [snapback]3253794[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 11:13 AM
> *THATS WHAT U SAID LAST TIME, REMEMBER THAT DAY LEFT ME STANDING THERE WITH A ? WHAT A TEASE. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253797[/snapback]​*


what are you talkin about??? i was waiting for at the hotel!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 10 2005, 12:12 PM
> *IT WASN'T U WELL I CAN GET THE BOTTLE WITH YOUR FINGER PRINTS HEY ZAR CAN U RUN THEM AND LETS SEE WHO IT WAS THEN ... LOL
> [snapback]3253794[/snapback]​*


NO NEED FOR THAT WE HAVE WITNESSES WHO CAN TESTIFY THAT THEY SAW YOU. WE SHOULD CHECK THE SECURITY CAMERAS.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 10:10 AM
> *YOUR HOUSE!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3253770[/snapback]​*



NO YOUR HOUSE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 11:14 AM
> *NO ... THEY'RE NOT. :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3253808[/snapback]​*


Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so.. whos doin who next.... whens my turn dammit....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 12:15 PM
> *what are you talkin about??? i was waiting for at the hotel!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253821[/snapback]​*


I THOUGHT U WERE TALKEN BOUT THA BACKSEAT OF MY CAR. LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 11:19 AM
> *I THOUGHT U WERE TALKEN BOUT THA BACKSEAT OF MY CAR. LOL
> [snapback]3253856[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

those rims look nice on da regal magic.... i saw ot earlier today... makes a big difference...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 12:18 PM
> *so.. whos doin who next.... whens my turn dammit....
> [snapback]3253846[/snapback]​*


HEY U STICK TO UR CHOCOLATE BUNNY! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 11:19 AM
> *I THOUGHT U WERE TALKEN BOUT THA BACKSEAT OF MY CAR. LOL
> [snapback]3253856[/snapback]​*


dayum imma have to write it down next time so there is no miscommunication! nah cant do that. i have a rule...no evidence.  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 12:23 PM
> *dayum imma have to write it down next time so there is no miscommunication! nah cant do that. i have a rule...no evidence.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253885[/snapback]​*


I NEVER LEAVE EVIDENCE, I ALWAYS PUT IT BACK ON THE WRAPPER AND USE IT AGAIN FOR NEXT TIME. IM ON A BUDGET. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 10:22 AM
> *HEY U STICK TO UR CHOCOLATE BUNNY! LOL
> [snapback]3253875[/snapback]​*


yea the chocloate bunnys gunna stick sumbody alright!!....still gotta introduce dena 2 it..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 11:27 AM
> *I NEVER LEAVE EVIDENCE, I ALWAYS PUT IT BACK ON THE WRAPPER AND USE IT AGAIN FOR NEXT TIME. IM ON A BUDGET. LOL
> [snapback]3253916[/snapback]​*


EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWW!!!! THAT'S NASTY!!! :burn:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

I THINK IT SHOULD BE A LIL ORGY ILL BRING THE CROWN AND WE ALL KNO 4 WHO ....... SUP DENA


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 12:27 PM
> *EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWW!!!! THAT'S NASTY!!! :burn:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3253920[/snapback]​*


THATS NOT WHAT U SAID LAST TIME, U WERE LIKE I DONT CARE, ITS BETTER THAN NOTHEN. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 10 2005, 10:28 AM
> *I THINK IT SHOULD BE A LIL ORGY ILL BRING THE CROWN AND WE ALL KNO 4 WHO ....... SUP DENA
> [snapback]3253921[/snapback]​*


yeeeeeeeaaah!!! lets have a gang bang..... choo choo!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 10 2005, 12:28 PM
> *I THINK IT SHOULD BE A LIL ORGY ILL BRING THE CROWN AND WE ALL KNO 4 WHO ....... SUP DENA
> [snapback]3253921[/snapback]​*


CAN DENA HANDLE IT? I THINK SHE CANT.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 12:22 PM
> *those rims look nice on da regal magic.... i saw ot earlier today... makes a big difference...
> [snapback]3253873[/snapback]​*


Yeah they do make a big difference...next step paint and body...where you see me at homie, damn can't say hi


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL PEOPLE IM OUT, IMA GET SOMETHING TO EAT.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 10 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Yeah they do make a big difference...next step paint and body...where you see me at homie, damn can't say hi
> 
> 
> ...


naw i past by ur house... i was leaving my grandma's


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 12:35 PM
> *naw i past by ur house... i was leaving my grandma's
> [snapback]3253963[/snapback]​*


ohh ok that's cool


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 11:32 AM
> *CAN DENA HANDLE IT? I THINK SHE CANT.
> [snapback]3253945[/snapback]​*


:scrutinize:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WE SHOULD PUT A WANTED/MISSING PERSON ALERT FOR PINK PANTHER, SHE MISSING OUT ON ALL THE CRAZINESS. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 11:30 AM
> *THATS NOT WHAT U SAID LAST TIME, U WERE LIKE I DONT CARE, ITS BETTER THAN NOTHEN. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3253932[/snapback]​*


i musta been drunk.  :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 11:37 AM
> *:scrutinize:
> [snapback]3253970[/snapback]​*


going to go to roy's on broadway in the old emilianos club/building later tonight. boni mauricio, grupo impozzible, angel jimenez & dorado will be playing there. let me know if you need presale tickets. i think my brother has a few left.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 11:27 AM
> *yea the chocloate bunnys gunna stick sumbody alright!!....still gotta introduce dena 2 it..
> [snapback]3253918[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 10 2005, 11:28 AM
> *I THINK IT SHOULD BE A LIL ORGY ILL BRING THE CROWN AND WE ALL KNO 4 WHO ....... SUP DENA
> [snapback]3253921[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 11:48 AM
> *going to go to roy's on broadway in the old emilianos club/building later tonight.  boni mauricio, grupo impozzible, angel jimenez & dorado will be playing there.  let me know if you need presale tickets.  i think my brother has a few left.
> [snapback]3254032[/snapback]​*


how much?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 11:49 AM
> *how much?
> [snapback]3254040[/snapback]​*


8 presale (bro has <s>13</s> *11* left), at the door 10 bucks. should be a good venue. at the end of the night, all the accordion players are suppose to get on stage and square off.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 11:50 AM
> *8 presale (bro has <s>13</s> 11 left), at the door 10 bucks.  should be a good venue.  at the end of the night, all the accordion players are suppose to get on stage and square off.
> [snapback]3254049[/snapback]​*


cool. im suppose to met up with some girlfriends of mine after work for drinks and then ill see whats up. thats just a long ass drive for me! :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 11:48 AM
> *going to go to roy's on broadway in the old emilianos club/building later tonight.  boni mauricio, grupo impozzible, angel jimenez & dorado will be playing there.  let me know if you need presale tickets.  i think my brother has a few left.
> [snapback]3254032[/snapback]​*


rompe-cintura :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 11:54 AM
> *cool. im suppose to met up with some girlfriends of mine after work for drinks and then ill see whats up. thats just a long ass drive for me! :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3254077[/snapback]​*


where you all meeting up? i'll be up there with el homie snyper99 and my bro rompe_cintura.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 11:59 AM
> *where you all meeting up?  i'll be up there with el homie snyper99 and my bro rompe_cintura.
> [snapback]3254102[/snapback]​*


at a restraunt in the heights.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 12:05 PM
> *at a restraunt in the heights.
> [snapback]3254142[/snapback]​*


orale.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 10:48 AM
> *going to go to roy's on broadway in the old emilianos club/building later tonight.  boni mauricio, grupo impozzible, angel jimenez & dorado will be playing there.  let me know if you need presale tickets.  i think my brother has a few left.
> [snapback]3254032[/snapback]​*



IMMA GO TO THE GAME 2NITE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.pccookers.com/puro_chorizo_events.html


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 11:05 AM
> *at a restraunt in the heights.
> [snapback]3254142[/snapback]​*



WHERE I'LL IN THE AREA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2005, 12:12 PM
> *WHERE I'LL IN THE AREA
> [snapback]3254173[/snapback]​*


just look for some loud chick. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 11:27 AM
> *I NEVER LEAVE EVIDENCE, I ALWAYS PUT IT BACK ON THE WRAPPER AND USE IT AGAIN FOR NEXT TIME. IM ON A BUDGET. LOL
> [snapback]3253916[/snapback]​*


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2005, 12:12 PM
> *WHERE I'LL IN THE AREA
> [snapback]3254173[/snapback]​*


they havent decided exactly where to go but im betting it'll be cafe adobe.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 12:13 PM
> *just look for some loud chick.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3254177[/snapback]​*


:twak: i only LAUGH loud!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 12:21 PM
> *:twak: i only LAUGH loud!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3254217[/snapback]​*


oh yeah, my bad. Dena is the screamer. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 12:22 PM
> *oh yeah, my bad.  Dena is the screamer.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3254225[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: hell yea!!! she makes me look like an :angel: (which i am) :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 12:22 PM
> *oh yeah, my bad.  Dena is the screamer.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3254225[/snapback]​*


AND U AINT BULL SHITTIN LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 12:25 PM
> *:roflmao: hell yea!!! she makes me look like an :angel: (which i am)  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3254239[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: THESE HOE'Z AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 10 2005, 12:26 PM
> *AND U AINT BULL SHITTIN LOL
> [snapback]3254250[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: imaginate en la cama? lmao! got a camera phone now for some good pics :biggrin: 

http://www.nokiausa.com/phones/6620

ahem... chonies, could you please pick up that dollar i just dropped? *FLASH!*

:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 12:26 PM
> *:thumbsdown:  THESE HOE'Z AIN'T RIGHT!
> [snapback]3254251[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 12:27 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  imaginate en la cama?  lmao!  got a camera phone now for some good pics  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.nokiausa.com/phones/6620
> ...


:twak: HAHAHAHAHA!!! i'm not THAT naive!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 10 2005, 12:37 PM
> *WE SHOULD PUT A WANTED/MISSING PERSON ALERT FOR PINK PANTHER, SHE MISSING OUT ON ALL THE CRAZINESS. LOL
> [snapback]3253971[/snapback]​*


AHHH DAMNIT I MISSED OUT ALL THESE DAMN PAGES OF FUN :0 
IM BACK IM BACK I DID NOT THINK YOU ALL WOULD MISS ME :cheesy: 
SO WHATS THE LATEST


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wuz up ham.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 12:44 PM
> *AHHH DAMNIT I MISSED OUT ALL THESE DAMN PAGES OF FUN  :0
> IM BACK IM BACK I DID NOT THINK YOU ALL WOULD MISS ME  :cheesy:
> SO WHATS THE LATEST
> [snapback]3254352[/snapback]​*


who's in your avi? :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY EX Q SON LAS NUEVAS ??
WHATS UP FOR TONIGHT ?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 12:52 PM
> *HEY EX Q SON LAS NUEVAS ??
> WHATS UP FOR TONIGHT ?
> [snapback]3254378[/snapback]​*


hit me up girl ... let's do something ... :thumbsup: I think we're having a party at nocaddylikemine's house tonight! :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 12:52 PM
> *who's in your avi?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice! :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 01:52 PM
> *who's in your avi?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 10 2005, 11:45 AM
> *wuz up ham.
> [snapback]3254357[/snapback]​*


whats the deal los!!!...just here here chillin...u?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU LADIES :thumbsup: 

NOW CLEAN YOUR DROOL :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 12:59 PM
> *THANK YOU, THANK YOU LADIES :thumbsup:
> 
> NOW CLEAN YOUR DROOL  :uh:
> [snapback]3254427[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

we love the eye candy! :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 02:02 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> we love the eye candy!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3254453[/snapback]​*


ERES UNA COCHINA !!! :0 


HEY IS THAT WHY DENA WAS IN THE "MENS ROOM" THE OTHER NIGHT WHEN YOU ALL WENT OUT ???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 01:29 PM
> *ERES UNA COCHINA !!! :0
> HEY IS THAT WHY DENA WAS IN THE "MENS ROOM" THE OTHER NIGHT WHEN YOU ALL WENT OUT ???
> [snapback]3254577[/snapback]​*


she was after the sausagefest '05 in the restroom that night.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 01:29 PM
> *ERES UNA COCHINA !!! :0
> HEY IS THAT WHY DENA WAS IN THE "MENS ROOM" THE OTHER NIGHT WHEN YOU ALL WENT OUT ???
> [snapback]3254577[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: callate cabrona! :twak: I told you, girl ... that wasn't me ... :ugh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup ham...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 01:29 PM
> *ERES UNA COCHINA !!! :0
> HEY IS THAT WHY DENA WAS IN THE "MENS ROOM" THE OTHER NIGHT WHEN YOU ALL WENT OUT ???
> [snapback]3254577[/snapback]​*


who me?!?!? nah, imma good girl. :angel: :roflmao: 

i wasnt with them that night!! i missed out on all the excitement!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

sup ham! :cheesy:


everyone else is saying hi so i decided to too!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 02:35 PM
> *she was after the sausagefest '05 in the restroom that night.
> [snapback]3254616[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 01:51 PM
> *sup ham! :cheesy:
> everyone else is saying hi so i decided to too!
> [snapback]3254736[/snapback]​*


:0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 02:51 PM
> *sup ham! :cheesy:
> everyone else is saying hi so i decided to too!
> [snapback]3254736[/snapback]​*


hi JAMON !!! :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

ANYBODY ROLLIN TO BRACK PARK IN SAN ANTO TOMORROW ?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

*BOO*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I just got this via email ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

OH HELL YEAH GETTING YOUR TOUNGE PIRCED EX ? 
OR A TATTOO ???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 03:04 PM
> *OH HELL YEAH GETTING YOUR TOUNGE PIRCED EX ?
> OR A TATTOO ???
> [snapback]3255205[/snapback]​*


lol ... I'm always down to get a tat ... fk getting a piercing, though ... kuky ... lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:06 PM
> *lol ... I'm always down to get a tat ... fk getting a piercing, though ... kuky ... lol
> [snapback]3255211[/snapback]​*


awww u punk ass.. get ur lip pierce like mines


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 03:06 PM
> *lol ... I'm always down to get a tat ... fk getting a piercing, though ... kuky ... lol
> [snapback]3255211[/snapback]​*


hey!! ive had piercings!!! no tats though.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 02:11 PM
> *hey!! ive had piercings!!! no tats though.
> [snapback]3255246[/snapback]​*


oooooooooohh where at????


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 04:11 PM
> *hey!! ive had piercings!!! no tats though.
> [snapback]3255246[/snapback]​*


I TOOK MY FREIND TO GET HER TOUNGE PIERCED BUT I CHICKENED OUT IT LOOKS GOOD NOW BUT I WAS SCARED TO LOOSE MY TOUNGE :uh: 

BUT I HAVE A BIG TAT ON MY LOWER BACK MAYBE GET ANOTHER ONE "SOON"


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

WHERE DID THE BATHROOM MONITOR GO (EX214) :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:12 PM
> *oooooooooohh where at????
> [snapback]3255251[/snapback]​*


tongue and eyebrow. ive been debating whether to get another one or not...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:06 PM
> *lol ... I'm always down to get a tat ... fk getting a piercing, though ... kuky ... lol
> [snapback]3255211[/snapback]​*


i get a tat of a "w" on both of ur butt cheeks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 03:11 PM
> *hey!! ive had piercings!!! no tats though.
> [snapback]3255246[/snapback]​*


por las nalgas cabrona. lmfao!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 03:14 PM
> *I TOOK MY FREIND TO GET HER TOUNGE PIERCED BUT I CHICKENED OUT IT LOOKS GOOD NOW BUT I WAS SCARED TO LOOSE MY TOUNGE  :uh:
> 
> BUT I HAVE A BIG TAT ON MY LOWER BACK MAYBE GET ANOTHER ONE "SOON"
> ...


it aint that bad. everyone always would ask me "did it hurt". i tell them it hurt more to bite my tongue than to actually get it pierced. i would consider doing it again...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 02:19 PM
> *tongue and eyebrow. ive been debating whether to get another one or not...
> [snapback]3255306[/snapback]​*


nice


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 03:19 PM
> *por las nalgas cabrona.  lmfao!
> [snapback]3255313[/snapback]​*


:twak: hush your mouth fool!!! :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:19 PM
> *i get a tat of a "w" on both of ur butt cheeks
> [snapback]3255312[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ssshhh!!! That's our secret, remember!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:09 PM
> *awww u punk ass.. get ur lip pierce like mines
> [snapback]3255228[/snapback]​*


lemme see how yours feels first! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 03:19 PM
> *por las nalgas cabrona.  lmfao!
> [snapback]3255313[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nombre guey ... te dijo que eran unos piercing sensations ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:23 PM
> *lemme see how yours feels first!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3255345[/snapback]​*


feels fine... dont hurt


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:27 PM
> *feels fine... dont hurt
> [snapback]3255372[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 03:25 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: nombre guey ... te dijo que eran unos piercing sensations ...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3255360[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:22 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ssshhh!!!  That's our secret, remember!
> [snapback]3255339[/snapback]​*


lol yea i know.. hahahaahahahah


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

OK NOW ITS GETTING GOOD IN HURR ...
:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

por las nalgas cabrona
sumbody translate


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:28 PM
> *por las nalgas cabrona
> sumbody translate
> [snapback]3255382[/snapback]​*


in the buttox biatch!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 03:25 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: nombre guey ... te dijo que eran unos piercing sensations ...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3255360[/snapback]​*


PINCHE BUBBLEGUM COMMERCIAL O QUE?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 03:30 PM
> *in the buttox biatch!
> [snapback]3255397[/snapback]​*


LOL! Dena Gump


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:30 PM
> *in the buttox biatch!
> [snapback]3255397[/snapback]​*


ooooo.. so u like in da ass huh.....cochina


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:31 PM
> *ooooo.. so u like in da ass huh.....cochina
> [snapback]3255410[/snapback]​*


lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2005, 02:32 PM
> *lol!
> [snapback]3255417[/snapback]​*


she likes to get her shit pushed in...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 04:31 PM
> *ooooo.. so u like in da ass huh.....cochina
> [snapback]3255410[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. yall didnt know i was bi lingual huh... damn im dating to many hispanic chicks..lol


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:0 DENA  :buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:33 PM
> *she likes to get her shit pushed in...
> [snapback]3255421[/snapback]​*


:burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:31 PM
> *ooooo.. so u like in da ass huh.....cochina
> [snapback]3255410[/snapback]​*


:nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:38 PM
> *yea.. yall didnt know i was bi lingual huh... damn im dating to many hispanic chicks..lol
> [snapback]3255448[/snapback]​*


Ima come "by" and put something on your "lingual" :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:41 PM
> *Ima come "by" and put something on your "lingual"  :0
> 
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3255475[/snapback]​*


ight keep playin...dont make me lay this horse dic on ur forehead now....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 04:42 PM
> *ight keep playin...dont make me lay this horse dic on ur forehead now....
> [snapback]3255483[/snapback]​*



:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:42 PM
> *ight keep playin...dont make me lay this horse dic on ur forehead now....
> [snapback]3255483[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 10 2005, 03:44 PM
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3255495[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: no que no, cabrona! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 04:45 PM
> *:roflmao:  no que no, cabrona! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3255504[/snapback]​*


HEY IM LAUGHING WITH YOU !!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:44 PM
> *:0  :cheesy:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3255500[/snapback]​*


umm hummm.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:44 PM
> *:0  :cheesy:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3255500[/snapback]​*


u got problems.. u need help


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 04:33 PM
> *she likes to get her shit pushed in...
> [snapback]3255421[/snapback]​*



Man this topic has really gone to shit!

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 10 2005, 03:48 PM
> *Man this topic has really gone to shit!
> 
> :0
> [snapback]3255517[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:47 PM
> *u got problems.. u need help
> [snapback]3255515[/snapback]​*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 10 2005, 02:48 PM
> *Man this topic has really gone to shit!
> 
> :0
> [snapback]3255517[/snapback]​*


lol only accordinly to 214 girl...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see yall laters... im a go wash the bike.. get it ready for the show this weekend


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:50 PM
> *lol only accordinly to 214 girl...
> [snapback]3255529[/snapback]​*


ya'll were talking about Hny Brn Eyz .. how'd this get turned to me?! wtf! lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:51 PM
> *see yall laters... im a go wash the bike.. get it ready for the show this weekend
> [snapback]3255534[/snapback]​*


  i'm out too ... pink ... i'll call you later, homegirl ..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 02:51 PM
> *ya'll were talking about Hny Brn Eyz .. how'd this get turned to me?!  wtf!  lol
> [snapback]3255535[/snapback]​*


cuz we can do dat


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 03:41 PM
> *Ima come "by" and put something on your "lingual"  :0
> 
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3255475[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 03:42 PM
> *ight keep playin...dont make me lay this horse dic on ur forehead now....
> [snapback]3255483[/snapback]​*


WTF?!?!!?! :0 

pics??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 10 2005, 03:51 PM
> *ya'll were talking about Hny Brn Eyz .. how'd this get turned to me?!  wtf!  lol
> [snapback]3255535[/snapback]​*


dont be trying to flip the scrip on me biatch!!! :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum...married men...them hoes aint right!!!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 03:59 PM
> *dayum...married men...my holes are tight!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3255570[/snapback]​*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 10 2005, 02:56 PM
> *WTF?!?!!?!  :0
> 
> pics???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3255556[/snapback]​*


lol hummmm.... dats all im going to say..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 10 2005, 03:48 PM
> *Man this topic has really gone to shit!
> 
> :0
> [snapback]3255517[/snapback]​*



Yup and some people must not know theres a PM function on here...I agree its gone to shit. Hey wassup ...hi...back and forth for pages at a time. I remember why I stay in off-topic...it seems people have more to say there than here.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 10 2005, 02:48 PM
> *Man this topic has really gone to shit!
> 
> :0
> [snapback]3255517[/snapback]​*


thanks to all the post whores who think they are talking on the phone,once agian this a lowrider topic,not a bullshit topic!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

i c u cheapsuit n switchez. u can't hide from da man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its never going to stay on topic...shit happens... atleast everyone is uniting and talkig .. instead of hating on one another


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

so who's hoppin at the show??? :uh:    :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2005, 08:49 PM
> *its never going to stay on topic...shit happens... atleast everyone is uniting and talkig .. instead of hating on one another
> [snapback]3256528[/snapback]​*


I have 2 say that was a good response 2 that comment. true very true. ev1 is uniting not hating. dats what H.L.C. is all bout. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

cant we all just get along? why does there have 2 b so many " Haters " out there? if u dont like what u c go some where else. 4 real :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

i c u Homer Trickson lol ha ha ha


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 10 2005, 03:48 PM
> *Man this topic has really gone to shit!
> 
> :0
> [snapback]3255517[/snapback]​*


in more ways then one :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 10 2005, 07:23 PM
> *cant we all just get along? why does there have 2 b so many " Haters " out there? if u dont like what u c go some where else. 4 real :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3256641[/snapback]​*


yup yup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 10 2005, 07:10 PM
> *I have 2 say that was a good response 2 that comment. true very true. ev1 is uniting not hating. dats what H.L.C. is all bout. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3256585[/snapback]​*


not just the h.l.c but the houston lowrider community in general....everyone is gettin 2 know each other.. and unite


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

u back again? homer trickson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

**********Houston Lowrider Council**********

*EMPIRE, HOUSTON STYLEZ, FIRME, BONAFIDE, H-TOWN TEAM, LIVING IN LUXURY,
PHEONIX CREATIONZ, TRUE EMINENCE, DE LA RAZA, HYPNOTIZED, KRAZY TOYZ*

A reminder to you all we are meeting at the Pets Mart parking lot off of I45N @1960 at 9:30 am for the Nu Style Car Show.....
Need more info 832 275 4306 *"Emperor Goofy"*

Also to all of Houston solo riders and car clubs go and support Nu Style..because you know we hardly have shows in Htown anymore!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

**********Houston Lowrider Council**********


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz da deal Bird....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Loch NESS!!!!!!!!! wuz up Big pimp!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup people same shit different day


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 10 2005, 06:59 PM
> *so who's hoppin at the show??? :uh:        :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3256541[/snapback]​*


*THE H-TOWN TEAM!!!!!!*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> **********Houston Lowrider Council**********
> 
> *EMPIRE, HOUSTON STYLEZ, FIRME, BONAFIDE, H-TOWN TEAM, LIVING IN LUXURY,
> PHEONIX CREATIONZ, TRUE EMINENCE, DE LA RAZA, HYPNOTIZED, KRAZY TOYZ*
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> > **********Houston Lowrider Council**********
> >
> > *EMPIRE, HOUSTON STYLEZ, FIRME, BONAFIDE, H-TOWN TEAM, LIVING IN LUXURY,
> > PHEONIX CREATIONZ, TRUE EMINENCE, DE LA RAZA, HYPNOTIZED, KRAZY TOYZ*
> ...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up goofy :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Whats up everyone just to let yall know that Marcustoms is right down the street from the nu style show so if you get a chance stop by and check us out. 


Mark


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey los.. stop reading and go to work dammit


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

im like 20 pages behind and i still gotta a few hours till i gotta leave


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 11 2005, 09:17 AM
> *im like 20 pages behind and i still gotta a few hours till i gotta leave
> [snapback]3258394[/snapback]​*


yup.... as u can see alot has been goin on


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i see i see damn eyes hurt alot of pages i missed out on


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup.. most of it just bullshit.. nothing really important


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bout to go take me a shower and start my day...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Congradulations NESS on that LRM feature.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 10 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Yup and some people must not know theres a PM function on here...I agree its gone to shit.  Hey wassup ...hi...back and forth for pages at a time.  I remember why I stay in off-topic...it seems people have more to say there than here.
> [snapback]3256318[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

did you get the magainize in or what?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 10 2005, 08:25 PM
> *in more ways then one :0
> [snapback]3256653[/snapback]​*


:0 :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 11 2005, 11:23 AM
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> [snapback]3258633[/snapback]​*


sup ma...how are you?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks provok . i try to do my best.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

awww you wrong for that one 214 . :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 11 2005, 11:23 AM
> *sup ma...how are you?
> [snapback]3258635[/snapback]​*


sup girl ... just here chillin' at the house ... getting ready to head out to check on some things for the ride


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 11 2005, 11:25 AM
> *awww you wrong for that one 214 .  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> [snapback]3258641[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 11 2005, 11:25 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3258644[/snapback]​*


 :0 
<----- what size are those?! and are they going on your ride?! :cheesy:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey 214 your wish has come tru , sellin my rims today hopefully


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 11 2005, 11:26 AM
> *sup girl ... just here chillin' at the house ... getting ready to head out to check on some things for the ride
> [snapback]3258648[/snapback]​*


nice...i get off work @ 2 there a car show today


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 11 2005, 11:27 AM
> *hey 214  your wish has come tru , sellin my rims today hopefully
> [snapback]3258656[/snapback]​*


AWESOME!!! :thumbsup: I can't wait to see it!! You going to the car show tomorrow?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dont know if i wanna go with 13's or what yet .


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

naw im not sure, i sold my airbags to last week


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 11 2005, 11:30 AM
> *nice...i get off work @ 2 there a car show today
> [snapback]3258665[/snapback]​*


 there's a show out here tomorrow that I'm planning on hittin' up ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 11 2005, 11:33 AM
> *naw im not sure, i sold my airbags to last week
> [snapback]3258690[/snapback]​*


put some 13s and a setup on that biatch! ... :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

setup :nono: 13's :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 11 2005, 11:36 AM
> *setup :nono: 13's :dunno:
> [snapback]3258707[/snapback]​*


no setup  

of course 13's! :thumbsup: what other size where you considering? 14's :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he's puttin some 24s on it..


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 11 2005, 11:34 AM
> * there's a show out here tomorrow that I'm planning on hittin' up ...
> [snapback]3258692[/snapback]​*


ok im back. i had to run home and get my camera....I just wanna see the hop! :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

IF ANYBODY WENT TO BRACK POST UP PICS CAUSE I MISSED THE PICNIC SOMEWHERE I DIDNT FIND ANYTHING WE ROLLED AROUND FOR ABOUT 2 HOURS AN NADA ....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THIS TOPIC HAS CHANGED IN THE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS, BUT U CAN ONLY SAY SO MUCH ABOUT LOWRIDING. SOMETIMES PEOPLE RUN OUT OF STUFF TO TALK ABOUT. THIS TOPIC PROLLY HAS ABOUT 50 PAGES THAT TALK ABOUT THE REAL ISSUES, BUT SO WHAT. THIS TOPIC HAS BROUGHT PEOPLE TOGETHER IN A POSITIVE WAY, I'VE MET PEOPLE ON HERE THAT I WOULD HAVE NEVER MET IF IT WASNT FOR THIS TOPIC. LIKE EVERYONE SAYS IF U DONT LIKE IT, DONT GET ON IT. MAYBE U CAN START UR OWN TOPIC ALONG WITH THE OTHER COUPLE OF PEOPLE ON HERE THAT JUST LIKE TO GET ON HERE AND TALK SHIT. NO ONE IS FORCING U TO GET ON THIS TOPIC. THIS IS REGARDING TO THE PEOPLE WHO DONT LIKE THE TOPIC BUT STILL GET ON THE TOPIC.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up cochina dena and zar


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP DARKNESS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chillin.. bored as fuck.. u headin 2 da show 2 morrow


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 11 2005, 12:48 PM
> *THIS TOPIC HAS CHANGED IN THE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS, BUT U CAN ONLY SAY SO MUCH ABOUT LOWRIDING. SOMETIMES PEOPLE RUN OUT OF STUFF TO TALK ABOUT. THIS TOPIC PROLLY HAS ABOUT 50 PAGES THAT TALK ABOUT THE REAL ISSUES, BUT SO WHAT. THIS TOPIC HAS BROUGHT PEOPLE TOGETHER IN A POSITIVE WAY, I'VE MET PEOPLE ON HERE THAT I WOULD HAVE NEVER MET IF IT WASNT FOR THIS TOPIC. LIKE EVERYONE SAYS IF U DONT LIKE IT, DONT GET ON IT. MAYBE U CAN START UR OWN TOPIC ALONG WITH THE OTHER COUPLE OF PEOPLE ON HERE THAT JUST LIKE TO GET ON HERE AND TALK SHIT. NO ONE IS FORCING U TO GET ON THIS TOPIC. THIS IS REGARDING TO THE PEOPLE WHO DONT LIKE THE TOPIC BUT STILL GET ON THE TOPIC.
> [snapback]3258969[/snapback]​*


i dont live in houston and just on here to bullshit with dena...am i still allowed


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 11 2005, 12:48 PM
> *THIS TOPIC HAS CHANGED IN THE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS, BUT U CAN ONLY SAY SO MUCH ABOUT LOWRIDING. SOMETIMES PEOPLE RUN OUT OF STUFF TO TALK ABOUT. THIS TOPIC PROLLY HAS ABOUT 50 PAGES THAT TALK ABOUT THE REAL ISSUES, BUT SO WHAT. THIS TOPIC HAS BROUGHT PEOPLE TOGETHER IN A POSITIVE WAY, I'VE MET PEOPLE ON HERE THAT I WOULD HAVE NEVER MET IF IT WASNT FOR THIS TOPIC. LIKE EVERYONE SAYS IF U DONT LIKE IT, DONT GET ON IT. MAYBE U CAN START UR OWN TOPIC ALONG WITH THE OTHER COUPLE OF PEOPLE ON HERE THAT JUST LIKE TO GET ON HERE AND TALK SHIT. NO ONE IS FORCING U TO GET ON THIS TOPIC. THIS IS REGARDING TO THE PEOPLE WHO DONT LIKE THE TOPIC BUT STILL GET ON THE TOPIC.
> [snapback]3258969[/snapback]​*


So who in your mind do you think is talking shit? Please start a list so that people know who your talking about.....just so they know that they are not welcomed.  

thanks for bring it out in the open.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup ham nothing on the bags?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 11 2005, 11:48 AM
> *THIS TOPIC HAS CHANGED IN THE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS, BUT U CAN ONLY SAY SO MUCH ABOUT LOWRIDING. SOMETIMES PEOPLE RUN OUT OF STUFF TO TALK ABOUT. THIS TOPIC PROLLY HAS ABOUT 50 PAGES THAT TALK ABOUT THE REAL ISSUES, BUT SO WHAT. THIS TOPIC HAS BROUGHT PEOPLE TOGETHER IN A POSITIVE WAY, I'VE MET PEOPLE ON HERE THAT I WOULD HAVE NEVER MET IF IT WASNT FOR THIS TOPIC. LIKE EVERYONE SAYS IF U DONT LIKE IT, DONT GET ON IT. MAYBE U CAN START UR OWN TOPIC ALONG WITH THE OTHER COUPLE OF PEOPLE ON HERE THAT JUST LIKE TO GET ON HERE AND TALK SHIT. NO ONE IS FORCING U TO GET ON THIS TOPIC. THIS IS REGARDING TO THE PEOPLE WHO DONT LIKE THE TOPIC BUT STILL GET ON THE TOPIC.
> [snapback]3258969[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

....... :biggrin: ........


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 11 2005, 02:29 PM
> *So who in your mind do you think is talking shit?  Please start a list so that people know who your talking about.....just so they know that they are not welcomed.
> 
> thanks for bring it out in the open.
> [snapback]3259075[/snapback]​*


ANYONE IS WELCOMED TO THE TOPIC, I DONT OWN THE TOPIC. IM NOT GOING TO MAKE A LIST OF WHO TALKS TRASH, EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THEY ARE. USUALLY I AM A STRAIGHT FORWARD GUY, BUT LAST TIME I SPOKE THE TRUTH SOMEONE GOT OFFENDED. SO I DONT WANNA THROW NAMES OUT THERE OUT IN THE OPEN. BASICALLY WHAT IM SAYEN IS THIS TOPIC IS NOT GOING TO CHANGE, ITS GONNA HAVE A LOT OF OFF TOPIC.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 11 2005, 02:17 PM
> *i dont live in houston and just on here to bullshit with dena...am i still allowed
> [snapback]3259038[/snapback]​*


U SHOULD ITS AN OPEN FORUM. JUST BE CAREFUL SOME PEOPLE GET MAD WHEN IT HAS NOTHEN TO DO WITH LOWRIDING. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 11 2005, 12:29 PM
> *So who in your mind do you think is talking shit?  Please start a list so that people know who your talking about.....just so they know that they are not welcomed.
> 
> thanks for bring it out in the open.
> [snapback]3259075[/snapback]​*


guess they talkin bout u boss!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 11 2005, 01:17 PM
> *i dont live in houston and just on here to bullshit with dena...am i still allowed
> [snapback]3259038[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2005, 06:53 PM
> *guess they talkin bout u boss!
> [snapback]3260258[/snapback]​*


you think? :scrutinize: 





:ugh: 






:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 11 2005, 05:15 PM
> *ANYONE IS WELCOMED TO THE TOPIC, I DONT OWN THE TOPIC. IM NOT GOING TO MAKE A LIST OF WHO TALKS TRASH, EVERYONE KNOWS WHO THEY ARE. USUALLY I AM A STRAIGHT FORWARD GUY, BUT LAST TIME I SPOKE THE TRUTH SOMEONE GOT OFFENDED. SO I DONT WANNA THROW NAMES OUT THERE OUT IN THE OPEN. BASICALLY WHAT IM SAYEN IS THIS TOPIC IS NOT GOING TO CHANGE, ITS GONNA HAVE A LOT OF OFF TOPIC.
> [snapback]3259966[/snapback]​*



I should be on that list. I have no problem with non-lowrider talk...I welcome it as conversation, but i feel if you see your buddy at the bottom in the members list wait for him to post or PM the mutherfucker, no need for countless posts of greetings back and forth. And like I said thats EXACTLY why I dont bother being in this post anymore. I check it every once in a while, but it keeps slippin into obscurity. :uh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 11 2005, 11:48 AM
> *THIS TOPIC HAS CHANGED IN THE LAST COUPLE OF MONTHS, BUT U CAN ONLY SAY SO MUCH ABOUT LOWRIDING. SOMETIMES PEOPLE RUN OUT OF STUFF TO TALK ABOUT. THIS TOPIC PROLLY HAS ABOUT 50 PAGES THAT TALK ABOUT THE REAL ISSUES, BUT SO WHAT. THIS TOPIC HAS BROUGHT PEOPLE TOGETHER IN A POSITIVE WAY, I'VE MET PEOPLE ON HERE THAT I WOULD HAVE NEVER MET IF IT WASNT FOR THIS TOPIC. LIKE EVERYONE SAYS IF U DONT LIKE IT, DONT GET ON IT. MAYBE U CAN START UR OWN TOPIC ALONG WITH THE OTHER COUPLE OF PEOPLE ON HERE THAT JUST LIKE TO GET ON HERE AND TALK SHIT. NO ONE IS FORCING U TO GET ON THIS TOPIC. THIS IS REGARDING TO THE PEOPLE WHO DONT LIKE THE TOPIC BUT STILL GET ON THE TOPIC.
> [snapback]3258969[/snapback]​*


  ....I agree


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

HA HA FUNNY HOW OLD ARE YOU AGAIN ?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP GOOFY ANYTHING GOIN DOWN IN HUSTLE TOWN IN THE UPCOMING FUTURE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hope to see everyone go out and support Nu Style's Car Show tomorrow...
*HLC* will be there!!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 12 2005, 01:30 AM
> *Hope to see everyone go out and support Nu Style's Car Show tomorrow...
> HLC will be there!!!!
> [snapback]3261048[/snapback]​*


magic says: when are the patches being done...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 11 2005, 05:22 PM
> *:biggrin:
> U SHOULD ITS AN OPEN FORUM. JUST BE CAREFUL SOME PEOPLE GET MAD WHEN IT HAS NOTHEN TO DO WITH LOWRIDING. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3259994[/snapback]​*


i was being sarcastic...LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

What? Just because it is on Dubs it is a lowrod?
I like you man... but you crazy...

Props to Ness!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Sneek peek at our latest shoot...

Enjoy!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Sneek peek at our latest shoot...
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


i like :cheesy:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

thats player...




-neptunez


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2005, 07:19 AM
> *Sneek peek at our latest shoot...
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


  looks good


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2005, 09:19 AM
> *Sneek peek at our latest shoot...
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
it looks real good.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Jun 11 2005, 12:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i agree totally


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=188491]
h.l.c. repping hard at the NuStyle car show


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=188499]
[attachmentid=188495]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=188495]
[attachmentid=188499]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=188502]
[attachmentid=188501]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=188509]
[attachmentid=188507]
[attachmentid=188506]
shorty holding it down


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey juan pm ur cell #


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IT IS SO COOL 2 SEE THAT EVERYONE GETS ALONG WITH EACH OTHER, IT'S GOOD 4 LOWRIDING IN H TOWN. .. H.L.C. IS PART OF THAT.     ( good communication)


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2005, 08:11 PM
> *IT IS SO COOL 2 SEE THAT EVERYONE GETS ALONG WITH EACH OTHER, IT'S GOOD 4  LOWRIDING IN H TOWN. .. H.L.C. IS PART OF THAT.        ( good communication)
> [snapback]3264209[/snapback]​*


thats true man......and it can only get better from here.......see u next weekend homie


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey boiler pm ur address for the guest speakers


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 12 2005, 07:11 PM
> *thats true man......and it can only get better from here.......see u next weekend homie
> [snapback]3264213[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## King Cobra III (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2004, 04:25 PM
> *that shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.
> [snapback]2349019[/snapback]​*


mainly the ******


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2005, 07:19 AM
> *Sneek peek at our latest shoot...
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


where is the x-rated version


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 12 2005, 08:23 PM
> *where is the x-rated version
> [snapback]3264249[/snapback]​*


i didnt go lol :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

4 real, we do need a cruising spot, last thursday it was badass at mason but only few lolows, park and carshows are cool but cruising is badass too


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2005, 08:28 PM
> *4 real, we do need a cruising spot, last thursday it was badass at mason but only few lolows, park and carshows are cool but cruising is badass too
> [snapback]3264266[/snapback]​*


cruising is the shit


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

so when is the next show???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jun 12 2005, 08:31 PM
> *so when is the next show???
> [snapback]3264279[/snapback]​*


july 2nd in bryan tx


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

2 me? it just feels so badass 2 cruise down the bulevard with ur ride either all jacked up or just all the way drop, that is something that money can't buy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2005, 08:34 PM
> *2 me? it just feels so badass 2 cruise down the bulevard with ur ride either all jacked up  or just all the way drop, that is something that money can't buy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3264294[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

for anything else there's mastecard!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2005, 08:36 PM
> *for anything else there's mastecard!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3264304[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2005, 08:36 PM
> *for anything else there's mastecard!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3264304[/snapback]​*



now thats funny...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks provok for the seek peek, sup zar


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 12 2005, 10:38 PM
> *thanks provok for the seek peek, sup zar
> [snapback]3264466[/snapback]​*


WHATS THE DEAL PLAYA


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IT WAS NICE SEEING EVERYONE HAVING A GOOD TIME TODAY AT THE SHOW. NU STYLE THREW A NICE SHOW.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

CONGRATS NESS FOR BEING FEATURED IN THE NEW LRM ISSUE. ANOTHER RIDE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE H.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Nu Style's Car show was a good turnout...  *HLC* came out in full force to support the show and so did other Houston riders. I would like to thank all the *HLC*= Firme,Houston Stylez,Krazy Toyz,Hypnotized,Bonafide, Pheonix Creationz,Empire,Chosen Few,De La Raza, and HT Team for representing!

*Emperor Goofy
Empire Founder/ HLC spokesman*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Pics from Nu Style car show....enjoy


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:

Estilo El Chuco, Tejas


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP HAM, WHAT U GET AT THE SHOW?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 12 2005, 09:29 PM
> *SUP HAM, WHAT U GET AT THE SHOW?
> [snapback]3264701[/snapback]​*


chillin zar...i got 1st place!...u?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 12 2005, 11:30 PM
> *chillin zar...i got 1st place!...u?
> [snapback]3264710[/snapback]​*


I GOT 1ST, ALSO 100 DOLLARS, MORE SPENDING MONEY FOR LOUISIANA.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 12 2005, 09:35 PM
> *I GOT 1ST, ALSO 100 DOLLARS, MORE SPENDING MONEY FOR LOUISIANA.
> [snapback]3264726[/snapback]​*


already! i cant wait for that...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

..


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up lil jon


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

man Ham you drive slow nikka :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

wuz up bird, man im spose to be asleep right now, shit but sleepin is boring...


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

why u mispelled our club name in your avitar dogg??!!


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 12 2005, 09:59 PM
> *why u mispelled our club name in your avitar dogg??!!
> [snapback]3264842[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: my bad


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

here u go lil john...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up bird...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whatz da deal goofy


----------



## Ruffwrtr2 (Mar 27, 2005)

wuts the deally wheres do all the locals hang i need a time and place cuz my 54 should be ready by this weekend, -rims...lol but im gunna roll ON og rims and hubs for now. im off of westhiemer and hwy 6, nut im from the south east side, i grew up on edgebrook so i know where that target is at that yall where talkin bout. hit back and let me know where to be.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Macgregor park Sundays (when no show on that date) around 3pm.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Ness.... thanx for the drink...I got you next time homie!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup goofy


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

im workin on the logo , im not finished yet


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 01:10 AM
> *im workin on the logo , im not finished yet
> [snapback]3265170[/snapback]​*



was that your work on the latest HLC logo?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut you think of this HLC logo??? Duelhex did it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 01:12 AM
> *wut you think of this HLC logo??? Duelhex did it
> [snapback]3265185[/snapback]​*



Nice crisp lines, easy and less expensive to reproduce onto anything (shirts, patches, etc). Looks good! Maybe lose the shadow behind Texas. Other than that good direction!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Mark, we rolled by your shop before getting to the show. We didnt find you there.

Whats up?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

we were there but left to eat. sprry we missed ya.

Whats been going on?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jun 13 2005, 01:23 AM
> *we were there but left to eat. sprry we missed ya.
> 
> Whats been going on?
> [snapback]3265264[/snapback]​*



Busy! Did yall stop by the show?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup magic


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

what you think


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 03:44 AM
> *sup magic
> [snapback]3265689[/snapback]​*


wuzz up homie :wave:, guess I ain't the only one up


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 03:49 AM
> *what you think
> [snapback]3265703[/snapback]​*


looks nice


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yea my dumb ass is up .i think its missing something, on the lower right hand side.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 03:56 AM
> *yea my dumb ass is up .i think its missing something, on the lower right hand side.
> [snapback]3265711[/snapback]​*


nah, don't want to make it to complicated


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 12 2005, 07:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonafide1979 (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow... I guess I need to start going to the shows to make sure all that cuchie juice doesn't get on my interior!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafide1979_@Jun 13 2005, 10:20 AM
> *Wow... I guess I need to start going to the shows to make sure all that cuchie juice doesn't get on my interior!!
> [snapback]3266429[/snapback]​*


no te enojes girl :uh: 
maybe your car will sell faster like that :roflmao: :roflmao: 

love ya !!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 02:49 AM
> *what you think
> [snapback]3265703[/snapback]​*



It looks good as art...but from what i was told about "logo" design it should have crisp lines like 87cutty said and should be reproduceable at many sizes. You know like on promotional materials usually in 1 color format. A photo realistic image like that would lose much detail shrunken down to fit on a keychain for example. 
One flag looks clip art and the other photo realistic. I like the cityscape in the state of Texas.
It would look good for the website.....I myself am not sure about the star I cut out of that "C", but I guess it looks ok.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 12:12 AM
> *wut you think of this HLC logo??? Duelhex did it
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool, but that rim isn't a knock off.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: whats up everyone!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey pink,

heard you were talkin on the phone to "mr rogers".


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2005, 10:30 AM
> *hey pink,
> 
> heard you were talkin on the phone to "mr rogers".
> [snapback]3266803[/snapback]​*


*THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2005, 10:33 AM
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> [snapback]3266819[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:  


mr. rogers is a name we called him awhile back. hmm....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 10:24 AM
> *looks cool, but that rim isn't a knock off.
> [snapback]3266772[/snapback]​*


I second that opinion.good call :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2005, 10:40 AM
> *I second that opinion.good call :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3266860[/snapback]​*


that took it back to the late 80's early 90's. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2005, 10:36 AM
> *:roflmao:
> mr. rogers is a name we called him awhile back. hmm....
> [snapback]3266840[/snapback]​*


orale, btw, i think i should change my name to *DJ* _*THAT DJ MOTHERFUCKER*_. lol!

how in the fk did i get into this bullshit? lol!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 10:44 AM
> *orale, btw, i think i should change my name to DJ THAT DJ MOTHERFUCKER.  lol!
> 
> how in the fk did i get into this bullshit?  lol!!!
> [snapback]3266888[/snapback]​*


Who cares ... drop it .. it's kid shit ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 10:44 AM
> *orale, btw, i think i should change my name to DJ THAT DJ MOTHERFUCKER.  lol!
> 
> how in the fk did i get into this bullshit?  lol!!!
> [snapback]3266888[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: 

latin, time to bust out with a song...


"i always feel like, somebody's watchin me!!!!"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 10:41 AM
> *that took it back to the late 80's early 90's.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3266869[/snapback]​*


Yeah I made that same mistake before with the old sticker people wanted for the Dallas trip. i had fixed it but when goofy called me up I wanted to give him a point of reference really quickly. I didnt have time to find the knockoff corrected rim. If I drop the state shadow, I think the white area of the state would be undiscernable. I can replace the rim with knockoff later.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2005, 10:49 AM
> *Who cares ... drop it .. it's kid shit ... :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3266919[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2005, 10:50 AM
> *:roflmao:
> 
> latin, time to bust out with a song...
> ...


They will be from now on ... :thumbsdown: THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 13 2005, 10:50 AM
> *Yeah I made that same mistake before with the old sticker people wanted for the Dallas trip.  i had fixed it but when goofy called me up I wanted to give him a point of reference really quickly.  I didnt have time to find the knockoff corrected rim.  If I drop the state shadow, I think the white area of the state would be undiscernable.  I can replace the rim with knockoff later.
> [snapback]3266924[/snapback]​*


looks cool though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2005, 10:50 AM
> *They will be from now on ... :thumbsdown: THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3266930[/snapback]​*


well i got to run off and get something to eat. al rato.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 10:58 AM
> *well i got to run off and get something to eat.  al rato.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

COOL ... they set a date for Magnificos already ... :cool;


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2005, 11:01 AM
> *COOL ... they set a date for Magnificos already ... :cool;
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully this year they'll control the mofles promoting their wack cds. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 11:03 AM
> *hopefully this year they'll control the mofles promoting their wack cds.  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3267002[/snapback]​*


By mofles you mean los tisneados?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 11:03 AM
> *hopefully this year they'll control the mofles promoting their wack cds.   :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3267002[/snapback]​*


you're gonna have that at any show ... especially in Houston ... where everybody wants to be the next big star ... :ugh: ... that's why I say fk it ... it's a CAR show ~ REPRESENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

Lord or Mr. Lord, How about King Goofy 

I've got to be honest I think 30 cars at a show is pretty weak, don't get me wrong I know those participants are representing but you say the HLC is in full force and representing! How many official HLC members were there? Your claiming 11 Car Clubs in the HLC the #'s just don't add up L'Goof. Where's the Unity you promised?

By the way I like the HLC logo...




> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 12 2005, 09:14 PM
> *Nu Style's Car show was a good turnout...   HLC came out in full force to support the show and so did other Houston riders. I would like to thank all the HLC= Firme,Houston Stylez,Krazy Toyz,Hypnotized,Bonafide, Pheonix Creationz,Empire,Chosen Few,De La Raza, and HT Team for representing!
> 
> Emperor Goofy
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2005, 11:18 AM
> *you're gonna have that at any show ... especially in Houston ... where everybody wants to be the next big star ... :ugh: ... that's why I say fk it ... it's a CAR show ~ REPRESENT! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3267039[/snapback]​*


the cars were tight, it was just annoying with these mofles getting in front of you trying to push propaganda on their mierda.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 13 2005, 11:04 AM
> *It looks good as art...but from what i was told about "logo" design it should have crisp lines like 87cutty said and should be reproduceable at many sizes.  You know like on promotional materials usually in 1 color format.  A photo realistic image like that would lose much detail shrunken down to fit on a keychain for example.
> One flag looks clip art and the other photo realistic.  I like the cityscape in the state of Texas.
> It would look good for the website.....I myself am not sure about the star I cut out of that "C", but I guess it looks ok.
> [snapback]3266641[/snapback]​*


Yea ur right , I wasnt on planing for ya to use it as a logo . I just put something together , cuz i was bored. To see how the shit will look. Im not ass hurt by ur comment. I may not have the skills as other people do , but i least i gave it a trying.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 12:49 PM
> *Yea ur right , I wasnt on planing for ya to use it as a logo . I just put something together , cuz i was bored. To see how the shit will look. Im not ass hurt by ur comment. I may not have the skills as other people do , but i least i gave it a trying.
> [snapback]3267344[/snapback]​*


I am glad your ass isnt hurt, but I didnt mean it as insult just constructive criticism. For example I accept my rim isnt a knockoff. Most of it is provisional and I am still accepting suggestions through Goofy. It looks good though.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 13 2005, 12:37 PM
> *Lord or Mr. Lord, How about King Goofy
> 
> I've got to be honest I think 30 cars at a show is pretty weak, don't get me wrong I know those participants are representing but you say the HLC is in full force and representing! How many official HLC members were there? Your claiming 11 Car Clubs in the HLC the #'s just don't add up L'Goof. Where's the Unity you promised?
> ...



Looky looky whos back....the anti-HLCist. Everything starts somewhere, I am sure the OTHER not to be mentioned lowrider organization began somewhere.

The unity is right there getting its face spat on by you.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 13 2005, 12:37 PM
> *Lord or Mr. Lord, How about King Goofy
> 
> I've got to be honest I think 30 cars at a show is pretty weak, don't get me wrong I know those participants are representing but you say the HLC is in full force and representing! How many official HLC members were there? Your claiming 11 Car Clubs in the HLC the #'s just don't add up L'Goof. Where's the Unity you promised?
> ...


yeah the logo looks good......and as far as the unity it is there just seems that all the negativity that you are throwing out there is blinding you..... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 11:58 AM
> *well i got to run off and get something to eat.  al rato.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 12:03 PM
> *hopefully this year they'll control the mofles promoting their wack cds.  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3267002[/snapback]​*


Does this mean you won't buy my cd :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Does this mean you won't buy my cd :tears:
> [snapback]3267501[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Does this mean you won't buy my cd :tears:
> [snapback]3267501[/snapback]​*


sorry, but i won't play any circus music (Duranguense) :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 02:24 PM
> *sorry, but i won't play any circus music (Duranguense)  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3267506[/snapback]​*


No circus music here loco, puro latin rap


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup justdeez


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 01:26 PM
> *No circus music here loco, puro latin rap
> [snapback]3267517[/snapback]​*


give us a sample man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 01:26 PM
> *No circus music here loco, puro latin rap
> [snapback]3267517[/snapback]​*


ay buey, bust me some dope ass lyrics while i reminisce of being on the Richmond Strip :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 13 2005, 02:27 PM
> *give us a sample man
> [snapback]3267521[/snapback]​*


samples coming soon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 13 2005, 01:27 PM
> *give us a sample man
> [snapback]3267521[/snapback]​*


hopefully he won't bust out with,

me chinge ese taco
con mi compadre el paco 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 13 2005, 11:37 AM
> *Lord or Mr. Lord, How about King Goofy
> 
> I've got to be honest I think 30 cars at a show is pretty weak, don't get me wrong I know those participants are representing but you say the HLC is in full force and representing! How many official HLC members were there? Your claiming 11 Car Clubs in the HLC the #'s just don't add up L'Goof. Where's the Unity you promised?
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 02:28 PM
> *hopefully he won't bust out with,
> 
> me chinge ese taco
> ...


nah that's me homies rhyme, I can't be stealing his chit


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 13 2005, 12:09 PM
> *Looky looky whos back....the anti-HLCist.  Everything starts somewhere, I am sure the OTHER not to be mentioned lowrider organization began somewhere.
> 
> The unity is right there getting its face spat on by you.
> [snapback]3267421[/snapback]​*



I Hope you guys didn't think I was gone for good!  Now that were critiquing, I couldn't help but notice close similarity to the Dallas ULA. So I attached both logos for your reference. The other thing that gets me is your fascination for adding a dual hex wheel on stuff We know you like em and you call yourself Dualhex Goth Daddy, Queen of Darkness! But please! Why don't you autograph the art instead. 

Dual call me what you want, interpret my postings how you want! But in reality you know the unity is not there you can deny it all you want, the only accomplishment that the HLC has made is 490 pages of Chisme and Hating on LayitLow. Congratulations HLC "Haters Lowrider Council"

TxJustice05


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 01:45 PM
> *nah that's me homies rhyme, I can't be stealing his chit
> [snapback]3267566[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 12 2005, 07:40 PM
> *[attachmentid=188509]
> [attachmentid=188507]
> [attachmentid=188506]
> ...


not bad.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

whats the deal sic? heard you got fukkd at trophy time. sorry bro. i forgot half of yall's screen names. forgive this retard, please. sup yall.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 13 2005, 01:46 PM
> *I Hope you guys didn't think I was gone for good!  Now that were critiquing, I couldn't help but notice close similarity to the Dallas ULA. So I attached both logos for your reference. The other thing that gets me is your fascination for adding a dual hex wheel on stuff We know you like em and you call yourself Dualhex Goth Daddy, Queen of Darkness! But please! Why don't you autograph the art instead.
> 
> Dual call me what you want, interpret my postings how you want! But in reality you know the unity is not there you can deny it all you want, the only accomplishment that the HLC has made is 490 pages of Chisme and Hating on LayitLow. Congratulations HLC "Haters Lowrider Council"
> ...


OK..
1. there were several variants and this design was selected, but I dont know if it is finished yet. 
2. Dual hex wheel? To everything? please elaborate...you mean the two hexagrams that are MY official logo? did I put them in the HLC logo somehow or what the heck are you talking about?
3. You so cool doing the sex flip by calling me a "queen of darkness". I am so fucking hurt. Look bitch, Bloody cape is a deftones song and Goth Thug is from the Marilyn Manson video that has the lincoln Conti in it I love. why pay such close attention to my profile? You uniformed prick.
4. i agree there is no unity, you fucking emphasize that point. instead of encouraging you try to break down the ones who wont bow down to the ULA. I hear say some influential monopolizers are part of the ULA and there is much $$ at stake if a "competitor" organization arises. Might that be it, or am I as uninformed as you?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 13 2005, 02:53 PM
> *whats the deal sic?  heard you got fukkd at trophy time.  sorry bro.  i forgot half of yall's screen names.  forgive this retard, please.  sup yall.
> [snapback]3267604[/snapback]​*


You are forgiven


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 02:02 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3267658[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 03:02 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3267658[/snapback]​*



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 13 2005, 01:09 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3267693[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 02:16 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3267696[/snapback]​*


 :around:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:dunno: What the..? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 13 2005, 01:17 PM
> *:around:
> [snapback]3267698[/snapback]​*


get out of the topic, hater.


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 13 2005, 12:58 PM
> *OK..
> 1. there were several variants and this design was selected, but I dont know if it is finished yet.
> 2. Dual hex wheel?  To everything? please elaborate...you mean the two hexagrams that are MY official logo?  did I put them in the HLC logo somehow or what the heck are you talking about?
> ...



No need to curse bro, you asked for constructive criticism I gave it to you take it for what it's worth. Thanks for informing me on your offical logo and your musical selection. And you have just agreed that "there is no unity" as an observer who has attended ULA & HLC meetings past and present this has been the challenge always comunication and support you always have the handful of supporters who show up and do the hard work while everyone else says yeah I'm ULA or HLC. 

As for as your Conspiracy Theory on Monopolizers and The MAN holdin competitor organizations down your misinformed. My take on ULA & HLC, my personal opinion which I am entitled too. The Lowriding community is completely separated and will not support each others events therefore no small show will be a huge success they will consist of 20 30 entries because they won't support each others events. Only big shows will both organizations attend or an outside promotor with deep enough pockets to please both. Even when you posted earlier you referenced the ULA but wouldn't mention the name thats hatin, isn't it?. What has the ULA done to you? What do you know about the ULA for you to not mention there initials U.L.A. H.L.C. were all the same people and we can't get along to know what unity is!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Your logo critique isnt constructive criticism, you just wanted to dis the logo. and talk asomething about my other graphics and hexwheels. My deal is your critiquing is one-sided against HLC. The more ULA says forget HLC come join ULA instead, the more people will fight it. I get the impression that ULA does not want another organization around like the HLC. That is th elack of unity I mean. Isnt there enough room for more than just one? Like I said ULA had to start somewhere so you cant expect HLC to have alot of members overnight. I do acknowledge the human nature of letting all the work and responsibility fall on a select few. I agree that it sucks some people claim membership but dont put in teh dues. Thats up to the organization and its leaders to enforce participation or removal. I dont claim HLC, I dont even have a lowrider, but I do believe people should have options. The sad truth is $$$ runs shit and as long as money is in the background of all this, they will never support each other. One cat is always in it just for the $$.


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok, I admit it I was alittle harsh on the logo! but I cruised through your site and compliment you on your photoshop skills. So what are we gonna do about Unity how do we fix this! Should we bring in guest speakers and set up workshops on communicating and Unity.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 13 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Ok, I admit it I was alittle harsh on the logo! but I cruised through your site and compliment you on your photoshop skills. So what are we gonna do about Unity how do we fix this! Should we bring in guest speakers and set up workshops on communicating and Unity.
> [snapback]3267909[/snapback]​*


TxJustice05 ... glad to see you back online ... I'm really just getting into the Houston lowriding scene this year ... I'm not a member of the H.L.C., but I have met some cool people that are ... I just think whatever the verdict is ... whether its to just have H.L.C. or to have both the U.L.A. and H.L.C. in Houston, we should all represent at all the shows ... including the solo riders ... I personally would like to know what's going on with the U.L.A. because ~ I'm not sure how it works here, but in Dallas, you can contact at least one person from each individual car club and they can tell you what's going on with the U.L.A. ... when I ask around Houston ... it's like ... you gotta talk to Shorty ... I've never met Shorty, but I wish someone would tell me what's up with the U.L.A. Houston ... it would be nice to know whether we have organizational options or not ... cause right now ... it seems like H.L.C. is the only Lowrider "Organization" in Houston .... am I wrong?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 13 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Ok, I admit it I was alittle harsh on the logo! but I cruised through your site and compliment you on your photoshop skills. So what are we gonna do about Unity how do we fix this! Should we bring in guest speakers and set up workshops on communicating and Unity.
> [snapback]3267909[/snapback]​*


You want to talk about communication why don't you start by admitting who you are and quit hiding behind a screen name.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2005, 03:33 PM
> *TxJustice05 ... glad to see you back online ... I'm really just getting into the Houston lowriding scene this year ... I'm not a member of the H.L.C., but I have met some cool people that are ... I just think whatever the verdict is ... whether its to just have H.L.C. or to have both the U.L.A. and H.L.C. in Houston, we should all represent at all the shows ... including the solo riders ... I personally would like to know what's going on with the U.L.A. because ~ I'm not sure how it works here, but in Dallas, you can contact at least one person from each individual car club and they can tell you what's going on with the U.L.A. ... when I ask around Houston ... it's like ... you gotta talk to Shorty ... I've never met Shorty, but I wish someone would tell me what's up with the U.L.A. Houston ... it would be nice to know whether we have organizational options or not ... cause right now ... it seems like H.L.C. is the only Lowrider "Organization" in Houston .... am I wrong?
> [snapback]3268035[/snapback]​*


That was very well put. I've never met Shorty but from what I hear he's cool to talk to and hang with but if you are in the lowrider customs business you cant do anything unless you go through him or run it by himor buy from him. Without true competitors any business monopolizes the market. Coke has Pepsi, McDonalds has Burger King, theres GM, Ford and Chevy, but in Houston, theres only Shorty and his exclusive distributor rights.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 13 2005, 03:15 PM
> *Ok, I admit it I was alittle harsh on the logo! but I cruised through your site and compliment you on your photoshop skills. So what are we gonna do about Unity how do we fix this! Should we bring in guest speakers and set up workshops on communicating and Unity.
> [snapback]3267909[/snapback]​*



I hope that wasnt sarcasm, because I think we do need something like that. Myself included.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 13 2005, 12:53 PM
> *whats the deal sic?  heard you got fukkd at trophy time.  sorry bro.  i forgot half of yall's screen names.  forgive this retard, please.  sup yall.
> [snapback]3267604[/snapback]​*


yea.. shit happens.. its all good ma.. whut place did u take home


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2005, 02:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]3268231[/snapback]​*


he wont be out of court for long


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

Is my computer or this site always freeze up .


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 02:34 PM
> *get out of the topic, #1 hater.
> [snapback]3267724[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 06:25 PM
> *Is  my computer or this site  always freeze up .
> [snapback]3268457[/snapback]​*


It's the site :angry:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 13 2005, 04:43 PM
> *That was very well put.  I've never met Shorty but from what I hear he's cool to talk to and hang with but if you are in the lowrider customs business you cant do anything unless you go through him or run it by himor buy from him.  Without true competitors any business monopolizes the market.  Coke has Pepsi, McDonalds has Burger King, theres GM, Ford and Chevy, but in Houston, theres only Shorty and his exclusive distributor rights.
> [snapback]3268115[/snapback]​*


Gm is the same as Chevy homie. but yeah, I actually met shorty, and he seems like a cool guy. Thats about the only person I knew to get shit from. All this talk about different organizations is nonsense. If you really into the game, you would support it no matter what.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

whats up everyone


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jun 13 2005, 05:48 PM
> *Gm is the same as Chevy homie. but yeah, I actually met shorty, and he seems like a cool guy. Thats about the only person I knew to get shit from. All this talk about different organizations is nonsense. If you really into the game, you would support it no matter what.
> [snapback]3268534[/snapback]​*



Oh damn, yeah I meant GM, Ford and Daimler-Chrysler. My bad. I think for certain stuff Shorty is the only person you CAN get stuff from. Business practice known as acquiring exclusive distributor rights. Basically ensuring to never have competition selling a certain mfgr's product in your area or surrounding areas where you have influence.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

werd, monopoly. but yeah, i don't see why these two organizations are fighting over the rights for, well, hell i dont even know. i say if you guys are really into this game, then everyone should get along. each and everybody hsould support each other in whatever way they can. and to all the haters tryin to keep yall down, well, thats just more motivation for ya. I always like to call the haters my "fans"....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow alot of people in here


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow alot of people in here


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

werd.......bored


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

well so everyone will know shorty isn't the only one that can get things ther is Sun Gog Kustoms in Pasadena. Conrad will get stuff also. But true Shorty does have alot more conections. I have 2 dissagree about there almost always only going to be 20 to 30 cars at a local show. ive been 2 a couple that had alot more than that. :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

lota stuff lota stuff....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 13 2005, 02:05 PM
> *Like I said ULA had to start somewhere so you cant expect HLC to have alot of members overnight[snapback]3267844[/snapback]​*



it wasnt over nite but it didnt take very long! :dunno:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 07:20 PM
> *well so everyone will know shorty isn't the only one that can get things ther is Sun Gog Kustoms in Pasadena. Conrad will get stuff also. But true Shorty does have alot more conections.  I have 2 dissagree about there almost always only going to be 20 to 30 cars at a local show. ive been 2 a couple that had alot more than that. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3268635[/snapback]​*


thats the thing, it was only a couple of shows.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Saying that local shows will only have a few entries is bullshit. I have been to and been involved in many local outdoor shows that had 80-120 entries. It all comes down to making sure people know about the show and the promoter or club throwing the show doing thier part to ensure the show is well organized and fun so people will want to bring thier car back next year.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

yes, and this is where you all need to step in and get the word out. you should support each others clubs and help one another promote their shows. i mean, this isn't like back in the days when being in a certain clubs was like being in a gang. whatever you guys do, I'll always support it 100% because this is what i love.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 13 2005, 12:46 PM
> *I Hope you guys didn't think I was gone for good!  Now that were critiquing, I couldn't help but notice close similarity to the Dallas ULA. So I attached both logos for your reference. The other thing that gets me is your fascination for adding a dual hex wheel on stuff We know you like em and you call yourself Dualhex Goth Daddy, Queen of Darkness! But please! Why don't you autograph the art instead.
> 
> Dual call me what you want, interpret my postings how you want! But in reality you know the unity is not there you can deny it all you want, the only accomplishment that the HLC has made is 490 pages of Chisme and Hating on LayitLow. Congratulations HLC "Haters Lowrider Council"
> ...


dam!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

all i know is that at least we H.L.C. are trying 2 communicate and spread the word around about lowriding movement, and no ofense but i hardly ever hear about the U.L.A doing anything.. :uh:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I have been in both the ula and the HLC and will say the HLC is much more of what I want and expect out of an organization of this type. As a member of ULA all I got out of it was "what has shorty done latley" I have nothing against shorty personaly but a group of this nature can not be centered around one person, shop or club if it is going to represent the group as a whole.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

INDEED, tis why the word UNITY is involved.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hypnotized show last year was a big success, and Shorty is a cool mother fucker, he always hooks me up, maybe if people would stop talkin shit about him....


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

ok... now lets hear tha shit talkin 2 me about tha comment i just said.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC members...dont responed to the negative opinions of our Council!There is no beef between ULA(Htown) or HLC...we are all apart of the lowrider movement...The opinion of a person who hides behind a screen name will not stop what we are trying to do..thats unite!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 13 2005, 05:57 PM
> *Hypnotized show last year was a big success, and Shorty is a cool mother fucker, he always hooks me up, maybe if people would stop talkin shit about him....
> [snapback]3268843[/snapback]​*


hmmm then why u were chippin?? oh he didn't hook u up uh :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Its almost like a AOL chatroom, all these foo's tryin to prove something, but in person they wont even speak...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 13 2005, 05:57 PM
> *Hypnotized show last year was a big success, and Shorty is a cool mother fucker, he always hooks me up, maybe if people would stop talkin shit about him....
> [snapback]3268843[/snapback]​*


i agree on the show part!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jun 13 2005, 05:46 PM
> *yes, and this is where you all need to step in and get the word out. you should support each others clubs and help one another promote their shows. i mean, this isn't like back in the days when being in a certain clubs was like being in a gang. whatever you guys do, I'll always support it 100% because this is what i love.
> [snapback]3268778[/snapback]​*


its been tried homie,some people just got to much of an ego!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 13 2005, 05:59 PM
> *ok... now lets hear tha shit talkin 2 me about tha comment i just said.....
> [snapback]3268857[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u got me :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hope i aint the shit talker in this one


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*****************HLC**************

*HLC meeting *: Sunday June 19th at 6pm...for more info on location contact
*Goofy 832 275 4306*
All clubs,solo riders, and lowrider/custom shops welcome!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wuz up switches onthat 83? r u going 2 juice the caddy or bag it? r u going 2 clown or get clown?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k peace


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Cant fuck up my baby... i proved my point with tha regal... aint i right??


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

wuz da deal magic man!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 13 2005, 06:28 PM
> *Cant fuck up my baby... i proved my point with tha regal... aint i right??
> [snapback]3268992[/snapback]​*


true that!! homie


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 13 2005, 08:28 PM
> *wuz da deal magic man!
> [snapback]3268996[/snapback]​*


nothing much just here catchin up, and getting upset cuzz the damn site keeps crashin on me


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 08:00 PM
> *HLC members...dont responed to the negative opinions of our Council!There is no beef between ULA(Htown) or HLC...we are all apart of the lowrider movement...The opinion of a person who hides behind a screen name will not stop what we are trying to do..thats unite!
> [snapback]3268865[/snapback]​*


goofy i have to say that is the best response to all this negativity going around.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup ness...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 06:47 PM
> *goofy i have to say that is the best response to all this negativity going around.
> [snapback]3269032[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup block


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

whats going down tonight???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 13 2005, 08:14 PM
> *whats going down tonight???
> [snapback]3269162[/snapback]​*


WORK


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 13 2005, 09:33 PM
> *WORK
> [snapback]3269217[/snapback]​*


what you do at night?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up provok..im ready for "BEBE" :worship:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THe Block.......thanx again for the cd homie...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 09:54 PM
> *THe Block.......thanx again for the cd homie...
> [snapback]3269326[/snapback]​*


No Problem...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 09:53 PM
> *wuz up provok..im ready for "BEBE" :worship:
> [snapback]3269318[/snapback]​*


"Bebe" huh, she wouldn't happen to be boricua, would she


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Juan....david...mr Leatherface....El Magic....The Blizzock


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 08:01 PM
> *"Bebe" huh, she wouldn't happen to be boricua, would she
> [snapback]3269384[/snapback]​*


italiana...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:02 PM
> *italiana...
> [snapback]3269397[/snapback]​*


then it's not the one I know...here's a pic of the one I know


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 08:01 PM
> *Wuz up Juan....david...mr Leatherface....El Magic....The Blizzock
> [snapback]3269388[/snapback]​*




WHATS THE NEWS , BESIDES JACKSON NOT GUILTY ,


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

nice...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 13 2005, 08:13 PM
> *nice...
> [snapback]3269449[/snapback]​*


YOUR TRUCK WAS LOOKING CLEAN AT THE SHOW


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup people


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 13 2005, 10:13 PM
> *WHATS THE NEWS , BESIDES JACKSON NOT GUILTY ,
> [snapback]3269447[/snapback]​*


Cops will now be giving more jaywalking tickets downtown :dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

dena dena....i get my fleetwood manana.  wanna come cruisin??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 08:17 PM
> *sup people
> [snapback]3269474[/snapback]​*


Zar..wuz up...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

whats up goofy?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 10:17 PM
> *sup people
> [snapback]3269474[/snapback]​*


sup Zar, you get your trophy


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sup 

Deville, Tx MrLeatherface, NoCaddyLikeMine, Emperor Goofy, latinkustoms4ever, Ice Block

:wave:

How's everyone doing this evening


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

say senior magic, who in ur club got a little nissan sentra? i saw it on the freeway last week on my way 2 work. 610 & telephone around 7;00 am/


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 13 2005, 05:43 PM
> *Saying that local shows will only have a few entries is bullshit. I have been to and been involved in many local outdoor shows that had 80-120 entries. It all comes down to making sure people know about the show and the promoter or club throwing the show doing thier part to ensure the show is well organized and fun so people will want to bring thier car back next year.
> [snapback]3268756[/snapback]​*



The reason there are only 20 to 30 lowrider per show is b/c many of the lowriders that were showing in the late 90's and early 2000 are no longer around. Many have left the game and moved on to other things. Some are in the rebuilding stage and are keeping a low profile. It just depends on that person personal and financial situation...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

just chilln' . just got finished playn madden 05 on line.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 08:19 PM
> *whats up goofy?
> [snapback]3269487[/snapback]​*


Wuz da deal Mr.LeatherFace.....nuthing but drama again..I'm alwayz gettin target at..but thats the price you get for trying to Unite...na'mean


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 10:22 PM
> *say senior magic, who in ur club got a little nissan sentra? i saw it on the freeway last week on my way 2 work. 610 & telephone around 7;00 am/
> [snapback]3269514[/snapback]​*


That would be our Vice-President


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 10:23 PM
> *just chilln' . just got finished playn madden 05 on line.
> [snapback]3269524[/snapback]​*


Cool, I'm playing Madden '03


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:23 PM
> *Wuz da deal Mr.LeatherFace.....nuthing but drama again..I'm alwayz gettin target at..but thats the price you get for trying to Unite...na'mean
> [snapback]3269530[/snapback]​*


 its all good. if there wasnt any hatters in this world what would we do? :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 10:25 PM
> *its all good. if there wasnt any hatters in this world what would we do? :uh:
> [snapback]3269546[/snapback]​*


Be Happier :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 10:25 PM
> *Cool, I'm playing Madden '03
> [snapback]3269545[/snapback]​*


 dam i dont feel so bad now i aint the only 1 stuck in da dark ages. shit i waited til 05' was at walmart 4 $19.95 then i bought it. :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 10:27 PM
> *dam i dont feel so bad now i aint the only 1 stuck in da dark ages. shit i waited til 05' was at walmart 4  $19.95 then i bought it. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3269561[/snapback]​*


I got '03 from my homie for free, he's moved on to '05


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

am i the only one this stupid server kicks off all the time ? whats up with that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 10:36 PM
> *I got '03 from my homie for free, he's moved on to '05
> [snapback]3269574[/snapback]​*


 well we aint that far off of each other on that then.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 10:36 PM
> *am i the only one this stupid server kicks off all the time ? whats up with that?
> [snapback]3269575[/snapback]​*


nah you ain't the only one... I get kicked off everytime I reply


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 08:36 PM
> *am i the only one this stupid server kicks off all the time ? whats up with that?
> [snapback]3269575[/snapback]​*


nope it freezes upon me 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

i bet there aint shit we can do bout it either!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

goofy did u know ur meeting is on fathers day?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

yeah he knows and the last one was on Mothers Day what up wit dat?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 08:40 PM
> *i bet there aint shit we can do bout it either!
> [snapback]3269600[/snapback]​*


 2many peeps not big enough server


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 08:27 PM
> *dam i dont feel so bad now i aint the only 1 stuck in da dark ages. shit i waited til 05' was at walmart 4  $19.95 then i bought it. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3269561[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im still playin Mike Tyson's punch out with the power glove


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:42 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> im still playin Mike Tyson's punch out with the power glove
> [snapback]3269616[/snapback]​*


 naw fool i got all yall beat. i still play atari astroriods. my lil bro got me one 4 christmas. last year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 08:40 PM
> *goofy did u know ur meeting is on fathers day?
> [snapback]3269601[/snapback]​*


Yeah ...but Its at 6pm hopefuly everyone does there dad thing in the afternoon...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 08:43 PM
> *naw fool i got all yall beat. i still play atari astroriods. my lil bro got me one 4 christmas. last year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3269628[/snapback]​*


i got froger and mrs pacman


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

weres all the ladys 2 nite? all i c is all us hard heads n here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 10:45 PM
> *i got froger and mrs pacman
> [snapback]3269639[/snapback]​*


 got those on PS2 4 my better half. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 08:41 PM
> *yeah he knows and the last one was on Mothers Day what up wit dat?
> [snapback]3269606[/snapback]​*


no i cancelled that one...moved it to that wed. that week


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 08:45 PM
> *weres all the ladys 2 nite? all i c is all us hard heads n here!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3269642[/snapback]​*


*Sausage *FEST 05!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

i just want 2 say, I know we r off topic again, but oh well if u dont like it go some where else.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 08:45 PM
> *weres all the ladys 2 nite? all i c is all us hard heads n here!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3269642[/snapback]​*


they are only on here during the day when they are @ work.. they can't be on here @ nite b/c there husbands or boyfriends get jealous... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:46 PM
> *no i cancelled that one...moved it to that wed. that week
> [snapback]3269656[/snapback]​*


k i didnt make that one was told it was on mothers day . my bad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 10:48 PM
> *they are only on here during the day when they are @ work.. they can't be on here @ nite b/c there husbands or boyfriends get jealous... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3269667[/snapback]​*


dam they better halfs got them like dat????? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 08:48 PM
> *they are only on here during the day when they are @ work.. they can't be on here @ nite b/c there husbands or boyfriends get jealous... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3269667[/snapback]​*


 opps m/s thier


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 10:48 PM
> *they are only on here during the day when they are @ work.. they can't be on here @ nite b/c there husbands or boyfriends get jealous... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3269667[/snapback]​*


THATS THE ONLY TIME THEY CAN TALK TO GUYS WITH OUT GETTEN IN TROUBLE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 08:48 PM
> *they are only on here during the day when they are @ work.. they can't be on here @ nite b/c there husbands or boyfriends get jealous... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3269667[/snapback]​*


 :0 ........E-cheating 
:nono:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jun 13 2005, 10:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had mine for like 6 years, still play it from time to time


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

so whos trnyn 2 b anonymous? u aint got 2 b like that. come out of the CLOSET...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 08:49 PM
> *dam they better halfs got them like dat????? :uh:
> [snapback]3269674[/snapback]​*



they are washing the dishes right now


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 10:52 PM
> *they are washing the dishes right now
> [snapback]3269694[/snapback]​*


 shit send them my way i got some that need washn 2. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 08:52 PM
> *they are washing the dishes right now
> [snapback]3269694[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 13 2005, 12:07 PM
> *I am glad your ass isnt hurt, but I didnt mean it as insult just constructive criticism.  For example I accept my rim isnt a knockoff. Most of it is provisional and I am still accepting suggestions through Goofy.  It looks good though.
> [snapback]3267416[/snapback]​*


looks goo d but I think the foags could be changed like DuBsDNtRuB flage


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 08:51 PM
> *:0 ........E-cheating
> :nono:
> [snapback]3269686[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 08:52 PM
> *they are washing the dishes right now
> [snapback]3269694[/snapback]​*


 or washing thier man's chones


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

i c the anonymous person ran off instead of comn out of the closet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 10:58 PM
> *or washing thier man's chones
> [snapback]3269714[/snapback]​*


 hey we got some of them 2 . day need washn. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bonafide1979_@Jun 13 2005, 08:20 AM
> *Wow... I guess I need to start going to the shows to make sure all that cuchie juice doesn't get on my interior!!
> [snapback]3266429[/snapback]​*


 :0 .damn.....I guess i know whos in charge now GEO! :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 10:20 PM
> *sup Zar, you get your trophy
> [snapback]3269492[/snapback]​*


SUP MAGIC, NAW I HAVENT GOT MY TROPHY YET I JUS WENT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW. TROPHYS ARE NOT IMPORTANT TO ME, I THINK SUPPORTING AND UNITING IS THE PRIMARY GOAL OF THE HLC.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 09:01 PM
> *SUP MAGIC, NAW I HAVENT GOT MY TROPHY YET I JUS WENT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW. TROPHYS ARE NOT IMPORTANT TO ME, I THINK SUPPORTING AND UNITING IS THE PRIMARY GOAL OF THE HLC.[snapback]3269735[/snapback]​*


  indeed


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 11:01 PM
> *SUP MAGIC, NAW I HAVENT GOT MY TROPHY YET I JUS WENT TO SUPPORT THE SHOW. TROPHYS ARE NOT IMPORTANT TO ME, I THINK SUPPORTING AND UNITING IS THE PRIMARY GOAL OF THE HLC.
> [snapback]3269735[/snapback]​*


and that's the way everyone should think


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

hey goofy im going 2 try and make it sunday. going 2 splash town. got some free passes so takn the in laws.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

i agree . support is sometimes better then a trophy.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

We're on page 498 fellas I wonder who's gonna be first on 500


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

well we will just have 2 c!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 09:04 PM
> *hey goofy im going 2 try and make it sunday. going 2 splash town. got some free passes so takn the in laws.
> [snapback]3269753[/snapback]​*


  if not ill call you and let you know what went down my *HLC brother!!*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 11:06 PM
> *well we will just have 2 c!
> [snapback]3269758[/snapback]​*


yes, yes we will


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

dats cool. i'll try but cant make no promises.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

i c ther is a anonymous person again. come out of the closet we c u there.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

hey goofy the meeting is this sunday on fathers day


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WAS LOOKEN AT THE FIRME WEBSITE, SOME ONE NAMED JUSTICE SIGNED THE GUESTBOOK, I DONT KNOW IF IT IS THE SAME GUY. :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 13 2005, 09:29 PM
> *hey goofy the meeting is this sunday on fathers day
> [snapback]3269792[/snapback]​*


yeah.....i know... but it was moved already twice this month....im doing it at 6pm so people can do there dad thing during the day..


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 09:41 PM
> *yeah.....i know... but it was moved already twice this month....im doing it at 6pm so people can do there dad hing during the day..
> [snapback]3269841[/snapback]​*


dont think ill make it but if it changes let me know


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 13 2005, 09:49 PM
> *dont think ill make it but if it changes let me know
> [snapback]3269852[/snapback]​*


  kool...im let you know


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IS TX JUSTICE INVITED TO THE MEETING? I WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT HE HAS TO SAY IN PERSON, IT SHOULD BE INTERESTING. HE DOES HAVE A LOT SO SAY ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 09:52 PM
> *IS TX JUSTICE INVITED TO THE MEETING? I WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT HE HAS TO SAY IN PERSON, IT SHOULD BE INTERESTING. HE DOES HAVE A LOT SO SAY ON LAYITLOW.
> [snapback]3269861[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up big john...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 11:54 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3269878[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

What's up everybody?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 09:52 PM
> *IS TX JUSTICE INVITED TO THE MEETING? I WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT HE HAS TO SAY IN PERSON, IT SHOULD BE INTERESTING. HE DOES HAVE A LOT SO SAY ON LAYITLOW.
> [snapback]3269861[/snapback]​*


im sure hes been there


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Jun 13 2005, 11:56 PM
> *What's up everybody?
> [snapback]3269892[/snapback]​*


SUP, WELCOM  E


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Jun 13 2005, 09:56 PM
> *What's up everybody?
> [snapback]3269892[/snapback]​*


wuz up "EVER"..nice meeting you at the show homie..hope to see you Sunday at the HLC meeting..ill call you to give you directions


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

"Ever" heres a pic of your van bro.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up everybody


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP LONE STAR


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a try 2 be the 1st 2 500


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2005, 12:07 AM
> *whats up everybody
> [snapback]3269951[/snapback]​*


U NEED TO PUT AN ENGINE ON UR BIKE, IM PRETTY SURE IT WOULD FIT.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 13 2005, 10:08 PM
> *im a try 2 be the 1st 2 500
> [snapback]3269961[/snapback]​*


sic ...my sons pedal car???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 10:07 PM
> *WZUP LONE STAR
> [snapback]3269953[/snapback]​*


whats up. im just wondering who you were talking about a few pages back....if you arent HLC you are considered a hater, is that how it is?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 12:10 AM
> *whats up. im just wondering who you were talking about a few pages back....if you arent HLC you are considered a hater, is that how it is?
> [snapback]3269984[/snapback]​*


I WAS REFERRING TO THE PEOPLE WHO GET ON HERE AND MAKE NEGATIVE COMMENTS. I RESPECT EVERYONE, IT DOESNT MATTER IF U R IN THE HLC OR NOT. I HAVE A LOT OF FRIENDS WHO R NOT IN THE HLC.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 10:16 PM
> *I WAS REFERRING TO THE PEOPLE WHO GET ON HERE AND MAKE NEGATIVE COMMENTS. I RESPECT EVERYONE, IT DOESNT MATTER IF U R IN THE HLC OR NOT. I HAVE A LOT OF FRIENDS WHO R NOT IN THE HLC.
> [snapback]3270000[/snapback]​*


so what people?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:10 PM
> *sic ...my sons pedal car???
> [snapback]3269982[/snapback]​*


basically ready.. is the chromer done


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WAS COOL WITH EVERYONE BEFORE THE HLC STARTED, IM STILL COOL WITH EVERYONE. IM NOT GONNA QUIT HANGING AROUND IF U R NOT IN THE HLC.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 10:09 PM
> *U NEED TO PUT AN ENGINE ON UR BIKE, IM PRETTY SURE IT WOULD FIT.
> [snapback]3269971[/snapback]​*


lol.. naw thats the next project comming soon.... might have to srape me off the pavement if i wreck


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 13 2005, 10:18 PM
> *basically ready.. is the chromer done
> [snapback]3270010[/snapback]​*


u mean GOLD..  .a few weeks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:20 PM
> *u mean GOLD..  .a few weeks
> [snapback]3270023[/snapback]​*


u talked to him already


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:03 PM
> *"Ever" heres a pic of your van bro.....
> [snapback]3269930[/snapback]​*


i like this truck... im feelin the paint job alot


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 13 2005, 10:21 PM
> *u talked to him already
> [snapback]3270030[/snapback]​*


yes


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP PEEPS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

damn it ....sic got 500!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:24 PM
> *damn it ....sic got 500!
> [snapback]3270049[/snapback]​*


hahah.. its cuz im black


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 10:18 PM
> *so what people?
> [snapback]3270006[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL IM OUT PEOPLE, GLAD TO SEE 500 PAGES


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 12:26 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3270055[/snapback]​*


IT DOESNT TAKE A GENIUS TO FIND OUT WHO TALKS NEGATIVE ON HERE. SCROLL THROUGH THE PAGES AND UR QUESTION SHOULD BE ANSWERED. :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps same old shit different day.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 10:30 PM
> *IT DOESNT TAKE A GENIUS TO FIND OUT WHO TALKS NEGATIVE ON HERE. SCROLL THROUGH THE PAGES AND UR QUESTION SHOULD BE ANSWERED. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3270078[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 10:31 PM
> *sup peeps same old shit different day.
> [snapback]3270084[/snapback]​*


LOCHNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Wuz up Fools What you Niqqas doing...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam imbored just chillin with watchin paris hilton video :cheesy:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 12:38 AM
> *dam imbored just chillin  watchin paris hilton video  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3270128[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 13 2005, 10:37 PM
> *Wuz up Fools What you Niqqas doing...
> [snapback]3270121[/snapback]​*


THE BLIZOCK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 10:30 PM
> *IT DOESNT TAKE A GENIUS TO FIND OUT WHO TALKS NEGATIVE ON HERE. SCROLL THROUGH THE PAGES AND UR QUESTION SHOULD BE ANSWERED. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3270078[/snapback]​*


yea thats true it doesnt take a genuis, but it does take a man to be direct with who they are talking about.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY NESS U GONNA CELEBRATE THIS WEEKEND AFTER ALL UR RIDE WAS FEATUED IN LRM. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 10:39 PM
> *yea thats true it doesnt take a genuis, but it does take a man to be direct with who they are talking about.
> [snapback]3270135[/snapback]​*


The man wasnt refering to you so you can move along now..... :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 12:39 AM
> *yea thats true it doesnt take a genuis, but it does take a man to be direct with who they are talking about.
> [snapback]3270135[/snapback]​*


U SOUND WORRIED LIKE IF I WAS TALLKEN BOUT U, I HAVE NO PROBLEM BEING STRAIGHT FORWARD, IM MORE SCARED OF A BULLET THAN A COUPLE OF WORDS. U FEEL ME.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:41 PM
> *The man wasnt refering to you so you can move along now..... :uh:
> [snapback]3270152[/snapback]​*


what are you his spokesperson?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 10:43 PM
> *U SOUND WORRIED LIKE IF I WAS TALLKEN BOUT U, I HAVE NO PROBLEM BEING STRAIGHT FORWARD, IM MORE SCARED OF A BULLET THAN A COUPLE OF WORDS. U FEEL ME.
> [snapback]3270162[/snapback]​*


u lost me on the bullets part im confused on what your tryin to say


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE HEAT WAVE NEXT MONTH ?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 12:39 AM
> *HEY NESS U GONNA CELEBRATE THIS WEEKEND AFTER ALL UR RIDE WAS FEATUED IN LRM. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3270137[/snapback]​*


naw i dont know zarmaybe get buttnaked and run around at the park. naw but forreal i gott save my money wanna get myrims and setup at the same time.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 10:43 PM
> *what are you his spokesperson?
> [snapback]3270163[/snapback]​*


No..im his homie... why u come in here ?? Just to post dumb ass questions,leaving your :uh: :uh: all day...you dont talk to no one up in here ..the man told you whats up and you want to start a debate like always....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 12:43 AM
> *what are you his spokesperson?
> [snapback]3270163[/snapback]​*


I DONT NEED A SPOKESPERSON, I CAN HANDLE IT MYSELF, NOT A BIG TASK FOR ME.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 12:39 AM
> *HEY NESS U GONNA CELEBRATE THIS WEEKEND AFTER ALL UR RIDE WAS FEATUED IN LRM. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3270137[/snapback]​*


naw i dont know zarmaybe get buttnaked and run around at the park. naw but forreal i gott save my money wanna get myrims and setup at the same time.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam site is fuckin up on my ass .


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

boulvard aces will represent at the heat wave


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

I think you might have some personal issues lonestar








:biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup goofy ,zar,ballerz and everyone else in h.l.c. :::dusting my shoes off::


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 10:57 PM
> *sup goofy ,zar,ballerz and everyone else in h.l.c. :::dusting my shoes off::
> [snapback]3270196[/snapback]​*


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:52 PM
> *No..im his homie... why u come in here ?? Just to post dumb ass questions,leaving your :uh:  :uh:  all day...you dont talk to no one up in here ..the man told you whats up and you want to start a debate like always....
> [snapback]3270180[/snapback]​*


you might be able to check your homies in the HLC....but dont try to check me fool.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

LIKE GOOFY SAID I WAS JUS TRYEN TO BE COOL, SORRY IF I OFFENDED U IN ANY WAY. SHOULD OF JUST KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT AND WE WOULD NOT BE ON HERE GOING BACK N FORTH.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 10:57 PM
> *sup goofy ,zar,ballerz and everyone else in h.l.c. :::dusting my shoes off::
> [snapback]3270196[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 10:59 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3270203[/snapback]​*


got ur back


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 10:58 PM
> *you might be able to check your homies in the HLC....but dont try to check me fool.
> [snapback]3270200[/snapback]​*


Anytime....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 12:48 AM
> *u lost me on the bullets part im confused on what your tryin to say
> [snapback]3270169[/snapback]​*


WHAT I WAS TRYEN TO GET AT IS THAT I PUT MY LIFE ON THE LINE EVERDAY I GO TO WORK SO IM NOT SCARED TO SAY SOMETHING ON A COMPUTER, U WANTED A LIST HERE U GO (TXJUSTICE, HTOWN CONGRADULATER, ETC.) HOPE U CAN SLEEP BETTER NOW.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 11:00 PM
> *Anytime....
> [snapback]3270209[/snapback]​*


listen bro obviously u have some issues against me. and thats cool. just cuz i didnt want to be part of your crew u dont have to be that way. i was once part of your crew, i repped that empire plaque hard. every show....made the club look good....til u tried to fuck my ex...u will learn how to keep true friends one day. now if u really want to continue with the insults then we can do it, but i prefer not to.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 10:58 PM
> *LIKE GOOFY SAID I WAS JUS TRYEN TO BE COOL, SORRY IF I OFFENDED U IN ANY WAY. SHOULD OF JUST KEPT MY MOUTH SHUT AND WE WOULD NOT BE ON HERE GOING BACK N FORTH.
> [snapback]3270201[/snapback]​*


thats cool. i wasnt offended. just wondering


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 01:04 AM
> *listen bro obviously u have some issues against me.  and thats cool. just cuz i didnt want to be part of your crew u dont have to be that way.  i was once part of your crew, i repped that empire plaque hard. every show....made the club look good....til u tried to fuck my ex...u will learn how to keep true friends one day. now if u really want to continue with the insults then we can do it, but i prefer not to.
> [snapback]3270224[/snapback]​*


SO ALL THIS TIME IT HAD TO DO WITH PERSONAL BUSINESS WHY BRING IT ON LIL.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 11:04 PM
> *listen bro obviously u have some issues against me.  and thats cool. just cuz i didnt want to be part of your crew u dont have to be that way.  i was once part of your crew, i repped that empire plaque hard. every show....made the club look good....til u tried to fuck my ex...u will learn how to keep true friends one day. now if u really want to continue with the insults then we can do it, but i prefer not to.
> [snapback]3270224[/snapback]​*


kenny..kenny...i'll be seeing you soon....


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 11:08 PM
> *SO ALL THIS TIME IT HAD TO DO WITH PERSONAL BUSINESS WHY BRING IT ON LIL.
> [snapback]3270238[/snapback]​*


Knew it

lol I said that a long time ago and he said he had no beef with him


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I LOVE THIS TOPIC IT HAS A LITTLE OF EVERTHING LIKE (DAYS OF OUR LIVES)


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i think both of ya'll need to be the better men and squash that shit. ya'll talk bout other people give us "lowriders" a bad name . but yet both of ya'll go at it. man drop that shit . The gets old . but i understand if one person drops it and the other man keeps on going with it. then why pay any mind to him. just squash it.dam


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ICE BLOCK...u awake??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY NESS UR REGAL WOULD LOOK SWEET ON SOME 15X10S. LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 11:17 PM
> *i think both of ya'll need to be the better men and squash that shit. ya'll talk bout other people give us "lowriders" a bad name . but yet both of ya'll go at it. man drop that shit . The gets old . but i understand if one person drops it and the other man  keeps on going with it. then why pay any mind to him. just squash it.dam
> [snapback]3270287[/snapback]​*


been dropped.....I'm sorry ness..can I have a hug... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 01:17 AM
> *i think both of ya'll need to be the better men and squash that shit. ya'll talk bout other people give us "lowriders" a bad name . but yet both of ya'll go at it. man drop that shit . The gets old . but i understand if one person drops it and the other man  keeps on going with it. then why pay any mind to him. just squash it.dam
> [snapback]3270287[/snapback]​*


THE QUESTION IS WHO WILL BE THE BETTER MAN?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 11:18 PM
> *HEY NESS UR REGAL WOULD LOOK SWEET ON SOME 15X10S. LOL
> [snapback]3270290[/snapback]​*


 bolt ons...:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL THE MORNING LAYITLOW CREW IS GONNA HAVE SOME INTERESTING STUFF TO READ.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

OH SHIT HAMNIZZZIEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

not who , but both of them get to be the better man. honestly


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP HAM, HOW'S DENA?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

like i said im not a confrontational person but im also not a punk. but when he call me out in public like that i respond accordingly.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

naw i was thinkiing 22 bolt ons . :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHAT LATITLOW CREW IS BETTER? MORNING OR NIGHT? WHO GETS IT CRUNK?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

It think ham is tring to catch up....


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 01:04 AM
> *listen bro obviously u have some issues against me.  and thats cool. just cuz i didnt want to be part of your crew u dont have to be that way.  i was once part of your crew, i repped that empire plaque hard. every show....made the club look good....til u tried to fuck my ex...u will learn how to keep true friends one day. now if u really want to continue with the insults then we can do it, but i prefer not to.
> [snapback]3270224[/snapback]​*


you just called out goofy . bout ur ex on LiL if you where the better man. You should have pulled goofy to the side but instead you bring it up on here , and let let people know what kind of person they there. this topic isnt bout who is fuckin who. like i said drop it . and both of ya'll be a better person bout it.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 11:24 PM
> *OH SHIT HAMNIZZZIEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3270329[/snapback]​*


whats the dealzzle my nizzle!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam i need a beer . :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 11:24 PM
> *SUP HAM, HOW'S DENA?
> [snapback]3270331[/snapback]​*


hmmmmmmmm...lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 01:31 AM
> *you just called out goofy . bout ur ex on LiL if you where the better man. You should  have pulled goofy to the side but instead you bring it up on here , and let  let people know what kind of person they there. this topic isnt bout who is fuckin who. like i said drop it . and both of ya'll be a better person bout it.
> [snapback]3270368[/snapback]​*


WHEN NESS TALKS LISTEN!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 11:30 PM
> *It think ham is tring to catch up....
> [snapback]3270363[/snapback]​*


yes sir...i just finished...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 01:34 AM
> *WHEN NESS TALKS LISTEN!
> [snapback]3270384[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 13 2005, 11:32 PM
> *whats the dealzzle my nizzle!
> [snapback]3270373[/snapback]​*


Ham you wanna BOX!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

wuz up ness!!! congratz on that lrm photo shoot...lookin clean!!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam she fine.i'll giev her all my money whatever lil i have.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THAT DOG GOT NOTHEN ON DIABLO


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

wuz up zar!...u ready for this sat?!?!?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Ness like your new BIG BODY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks bout time huh. 4 years and so many car shows and the endless night. dam , it feels good. its a challenge bout a reward on the other side


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 14 2005, 01:40 AM
> *wuz up zar!...u ready for this sat?!?!?
> [snapback]3270429[/snapback]​*


ALREADY, WANNA BRING BACK SOME CHANGE TO PAINT MY 61, OH THAT WAS A SECRET. :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 11:41 PM
> *Ness like your new BIG BODY!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3270439[/snapback]​*


thats sickkkkkkkkk...lol


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

he y goofy got something for you


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 13 2005, 11:43 PM
> *thats sickkkkkkkkk...lol
> [snapback]3270450[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 11:43 PM
> *ALREADY, WANNA BRING BACK SOME CHANGE TO PAINT MY 61, OH THAT WAS A SECRET. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3270448[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 11:44 PM
> *he y goofy got something for you
> [snapback]3270454[/snapback]​*


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

naw this is my next ride in 5 years .lmao


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey what ya'll think bout this when i repaint my car. on the inside of the hood. arcangel theme is what im going with.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 11:46 PM
> *naw this is my next ride in 5 years .lmao
> [snapback]3270468[/snapback]​*


and this is your toilet :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 11:48 PM
> *hey what ya'll think bout this when i repaint my car. on the inside of the hood. arcangel theme is what im going with.
> [snapback]3270477[/snapback]​*


looks good


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 01:41 AM
> *Ness like your new BIG BODY!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3270439[/snapback]​*


hey atleast im moble . :roflmao: :roflmao: . hotel fees no more :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: is that goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 11:52 PM
> *:biggrin: is that goofy
> [snapback]3270498[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: im taking ness for a walk


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam i cant fie that one pic of u and the troops.dam would have been a nice photoshop. :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 01:17 AM
> *ICE BLOCK...u awake??
> [snapback]3270288[/snapback]​*


yes!!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

goofy i knew u had it in you :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

why me


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey ham anything on the bags


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 11:31 PM
> *you just called out goofy . bout ur ex on LiL if you where the better man. You should  have pulled goofy to the side but instead you bring it up on here , and let  let people know what kind of person they there. this topic isnt bout who is fuckin who. like i said drop it . and both of ya'll be a better person bout it.
> [snapback]3270368[/snapback]​*


bro you really dont know what happened. like i said, the man called me out talkin about checkin me...talkin about , you may be excuse, and and me being a dumbass with my posts. so i responded with another dumbass post like im known for.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 12:05 AM
> *hey ham anything on the bags
> [snapback]3270546[/snapback]​*


hit me up tomorrow...ill let u know fo sho!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yea ur right i dontknow you or what happend. i just put my 2 cents in on tryin to get two grown men to squash it,but i guess not.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey ham i dont got your # pm me with it, wanna get my shit done by next week as far as getting what i need.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 01:52 AM
> *:biggrin: is that goofy
> [snapback]3270498[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup magic and ham. whatsthe deal


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 12:43 AM
> *sup magic and ham. whatsthe deal
> [snapback]3270621[/snapback]​*


chillin my nig..u?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES C.C. DALLAS, TX


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

i c after my stupid computer kicked me off last night all the childern were not playn well with others. Dam can't we all just get along. I think da night krew gets it more krunk dan da day krew. but dats my opion. yeah i know who cares what i think. got to go to work. so day krew have fun catching up yesterdays topics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 10:52 PM
> *IS TX JUSTICE INVITED TO THE MEETING? I WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT HE HAS TO SAY IN PERSON, IT SHOULD BE INTERESTING. HE DOES HAVE A LOT SO SAY ON LAYITLOW.
> [snapback]3269861[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 11:39 PM
> *yea thats true it doesnt take a genuis, but it does take a man to be direct with who they are talking about.[snapback]3270135[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2005, 11:52 PM
> *No..im his homie... why u come in here ?? Just to post dumb ass questions,leaving your :uh:  :uh:  all day...you dont talk to no one up in here ..the man told you whats up and you want to start a debate like always....
> [snapback]3270180[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 12:14 AM
> *I LOVE THIS TOPIC IT HAS A LITTLE OF EVERTHING LIKE (DAYS OF OUR LIVES)
> [snapback]3270271[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2005, 09:52 PM
> *IS TX JUSTICE INVITED TO THE MEETING? I WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT HE HAS TO SAY IN PERSON, IT SHOULD BE INTERESTING. HE DOES HAVE A LOT SO SAY ON LAYITLOW.
> [snapback]3269861[/snapback]​*


Fathers Day Homie no can do, I'll catch the next one. I'll call Goofy for details. And no it wasn't me on Firme guestbook.

TXJustice05


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 13 2005, 09:48 PM
> *they are only on here during the day when they are @ work.. they can't be on here @ nite b/c there husbands or boyfriends get jealous... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3269667[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 12:22 AM
> *WELL THE MORNING LAYITLOW CREW IS GONNA HAVE SOME INTERESTING STUFF TO READ.
> [snapback]3270321[/snapback]​*


no doubt...ya'll were really posting last night!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 12:27 AM
> *WHAT LATITLOW CREW IS BETTER? MORNING OR NIGHT? WHO GETS IT CRUNK?
> [snapback]3270348[/snapback]​*


MORNIN CREW BIATCH!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 12:52 AM
> *:biggrin: is that goofy
> [snapback]3270498[/snapback]​*


AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

whats up everyone! :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2005, 10:39 PM
> *yea thats true it doesnt take a genuis, but it does take a man to be direct with who they are talking about.
> [snapback]3270135[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 06:34 AM
> *no doubt...ya'll were really posting last night!
> [snapback]3271046[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

i JUST WANT TO KNOW WHO ENDED UP WITH THE EX? GOOFY OR KENNY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 08:20 AM
> *i JUST WANT TO KNOW WHO ENDED UP WITH THE EX?  GOOFY OR KENNY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3271197[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Name : JUSTICE 
E-Mail : 
Car Club : EX ULA 
How did you hear about this site : LAYITLOW 
URL : 
Rate this site (1 bad - 5 great) : -5 
Comments : NICE CLUB, EXCEPT FOR THE HLC , U GUYS ARE BETTER THAN THAT. IS THE CADDY STILL FOR SALE? 
this is what was posted on our site


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 08:20 AM
> *i JUST WANT TO KNOW WHO ENDED UP WITH THE EX?  GOOFY OR KENNY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3271197[/snapback]​*


 :around: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

whut up to dem (((real)))riderz


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 14 2005, 07:31 AM
> *whut up to dem (((real)))riderz
> [snapback]3271232[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Jun 13 2005, 11:50 PM
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE HEAT WAVE NEXT MONTH ?
> [snapback]3270174[/snapback]​*



I went two years ago. The dance was off the chain with the 63. I was hoping for more of the same last year, but it really sucked. I'm not sure if it's worth it for only a cpl of hours of show.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I like yall man... but yalls crazy!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 12:03 AM
> *WHAT I WAS TRYEN TO GET AT IS THAT I PUT MY LIFE ON THE LINE EVERDAY I GO TO WORK SO IM NOT SCARED TO SAY SOMETHING ON A COMPUTER, U WANTED A LIST HERE U GO (TXJUSTICE, HTOWN CONGRADULATER, ETC.) HOPE U CAN SLEEP BETTER NOW.
> [snapback]3270220[/snapback]​*


Dam! I didn't make the list. I guess I'll try harder next time. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

If people only new the real truth......you would be wondering if the person next to you is your homie or a enemy. I could go on but i'll leave that up in the air for now......



oh and what up Ham, been a long time since we spoke. Hit me up sometime on a PM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 08:20 AM
> *i JUST WANT TO KNOW WHO ENDED UP WITH THE EX?  GOOFY OR KENNY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3271197[/snapback]​*


 :nono: 

I did and I pimp her out. PM me for more details. or call my suckatery Dena. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4,000 for the cutty. Any takers? PM me.

I wanted to post it here first, to try to keep it in Houston. If no one responds Ill be putting it in classifieds soon, then on ebay.


----------



## Ruffwrtr2 (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 13 2005, 01:05 AM
> *Macgregor park Sundays (when no show on that date) around 3pm.
> [snapback]3265141[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: ill make it out as soon as i can get my tags on the 54 up to date.


----------



## TXjustice05 (Feb 2, 2005)

Firmelows, thanks for the post but as I said earlier that wasn't my post. I have to admit I've never visited your clubs site, but I will now when I get a chance. 

Dual, I wasn't being sarcastic in my last post and once again you got mad photoshop skills. 

TexasGold I'm not here to make enemies, I'm just callin it like I see it and i have sat next to you and am a Homie you can call on!

NoCaddyLikeMine or should I say "Zar" I'm wonder what list your putting together I hope your Boss at the Police Dpt. doesn't find out your threatning people in your patrol car gaurding sheep in the woods.

Goofy 1 point I have to give you props on the first sign of leadership I've seen from you last night you asked the HLC to not respond to negative comments and you didn't respond to me either. I was like maybe I'm wrong about you, but after that whole other stuff came up with you hitting on you club members girl forget it man minus 2points for you buddy.

EX214Girl I'm waiting on them pics baby you got my email...
Laters


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 12:18 AM
> *HEY NESS UR REGAL WOULD LOOK SWEET ON SOME 15X10S. LOL
> [snapback]3270290[/snapback]​*


:twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 12:24 AM
> *SUP HAM, HOW'S DENA?
> [snapback]3270331[/snapback]​*


:ugh: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2005, 08:42 AM
> *4,000 for the cutty. Any takers? PM me.
> 
> I wanted to post it here first, to try to keep it in Houston. If no one responds Ill be putting it in classifieds soon, then on ebay.
> [snapback]3271423[/snapback]​*


dont sell it... your going to regret it.. unless u got some plans for another car


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 12:43 AM
> *ALREADY, WANNA BRING BACK SOME CHANGE TO PAINT MY 61, OH THAT WAS A SECRET. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3270448[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 14 2005, 10:07 AM
> *TexasGold I'm not here to make enemies, I'm just callin it like I see it and i have sat next to you and am a Homie you can call on!
> [snapback]3271501[/snapback]​*


I wasn't talking about you......and I'm pretty sure i could sit next to you and call you a homie


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 12:48 AM
> *hey what ya'll think bout this when i repaint my car. on the inside of the hood. arcangel theme is what im going with.
> [snapback]3270477[/snapback]​*


loose the blonde hair ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 09:10 AM
> *loose the blonde hair ...
> [snapback]3271523[/snapback]​*


lol and put a jerry curl on it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 08:20 AM
> *i JUST WANT TO KNOW WHO ENDED UP WITH THE EX?  GOOFY OR KENNY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3271197[/snapback]​*


:ugh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2005, 09:42 AM
> *:nono:
> 
> I did and I pimp her out.  PM me for more details.  or call my suckatery Dena.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3271422[/snapback]​*


:twak: Cabron!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 10:14 AM
> *:twak: Cabron!
> [snapback]3271537[/snapback]​*


DENA!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2005, 10:13 AM
> *lol and put a jerry curl on it
> [snapback]3271534[/snapback]​*


fo real!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 14 2005, 10:16 AM
> *DENA!!!!
> [snapback]3271545[/snapback]​*


Wassup, Larrisa .. what's the damn deal, girl! :wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 10:17 AM
> *Wassup, Larrisa .. what's the damn deal, girl! :wave:
> [snapback]3271552[/snapback]​*


i pick my fleetwood up today!!! im all excited


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 14 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Firmelows, thanks for the post but as I said earlier that wasn't my post. I have to admit I've never visited your clubs site, but I will now when I get a chance.
> 
> Dual, I wasn't being sarcastic in my last post and once again you got mad photoshop skills.
> ...


Email sent :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXjustice05_@Jun 14 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Goofy 1 point I have to give you props on the first sign of leadership I've seen from you last night you asked the HLC to not respond to negative comments and you didn't respond to me either. I was like maybe I'm wrong about you, but after that whole other stuff came up with you hitting on you club members girl forget it man minus 2points for you  buddy.
> [snapback]3271501[/snapback]​*


ay buey. lol!

btw, anyone seen a regal very barrato with a blue pillowtop interior? want to ditch the silver interior my regal has since i'm planning on getting the car painted midnight blue. 86 regal btw.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 14 2005, 10:17 AM
> *i pick my fleetwood up today!!! im all excited
> [snapback]3271555[/snapback]​*


sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 10:33 AM
> *sweet! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3271611[/snapback]​*


its bagged, nice setup 2 tanks. im taking it to the pinstipers thursday.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 14 2005, 10:34 AM
> *its bagged, nice setup 2 tanks. im taking it to the pinstipers thursday.
> [snapback]3271613[/snapback]​*


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps its nasty nes . :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2005, 08:42 AM
> *:nono:
> 
> I did and I pimp her out.  PM me for more details.  or call my suckatery Dena.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3271422[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2005, 08:42 AM
> *4,000 for the cutty. Any takers? PM me.
> 
> I wanted to post it here first, to try to keep it in Houston. If no one responds Ill be putting it in classifieds soon, then on ebay.
> [snapback]3271423[/snapback]​*


GIVE US SOME DETAILS


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup sic same ol shit different day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 11:39 AM
> *GIVE US SOME DETAILS
> [snapback]3271628[/snapback]​*



I've had the car for 3 years. picked it up from San Antonio. Only thing wrong with it is needs new Catalytic converter to pass insp. Since I heated the coils the cat hits every bump and ends up breaking the honeycomb inside. Power everything and works, seats, windows, cruise control, AC needs recharging (never use it). burgundy Pillowtop seats. All accesories that rolled out from the factory in the car, original spare and jack in trunk, original floor mats, all owners manuals, warranty manuals etc in glove compartment (like brand new), I have original wheels and hubcaps with locks. New vinyl top, like new paint (always garaged) only driven on Sundays. Interior is like new, no holes, cracks, tears etc. Some extra dash inserts on hand just in case.

The reason I cut the coils was because when I got the car it was saggin abit from the side and the car looked crooked, I figured I would of juiced it not long after that but it didnt work out that way.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 09:18 AM
> *Email sent :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3271561[/snapback]​*



I WANNA SEE TO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tuesday night who goin to party on the plaza


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 11:08 AM
> *tuesday night who goin to party on the plaza
> [snapback]3271703[/snapback]​*


nah, i can't hang.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 07:20 AM
> *i JUST WANT TO KNOW WHO ENDED UP WITH THE EX?  GOOFY OR KENNY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3271197[/snapback]​*


i did, were married


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 14 2005, 08:17 AM
> *If people only new the real truth......you would be wondering if the person next to you is your homie or a enemy.  I could go on but i'll leave that up in the air for now......
> oh and what up Ham, been a long time since we spoke.  Hit me up sometime on a PM
> [snapback]3271340[/snapback]​*



 


whats up ham. long time no talk.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

thi is to the little kid who's name is txjustice, we can go back n forth debating about stuff, but when have i ever guarded sheep in the woods, i was just wondering. by the way im cool with my chief im taking my lac to the police dept friday, were having a bbq benefit, anyones welcome.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 09:46 AM
> *sup sic same ol shit different day
> [snapback]3271646[/snapback]​*


yup.. u know it.. hey foo.. call me .. i gotta tell u something


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 11:08 AM
> *tuesday night who goin to party on the plaza
> [snapback]3271703[/snapback]​*


Are you going? I wanna go but I'm tired. I haven't slept good since Friday. I'm gonna try and make it though.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 09:46 AM
> *sup sic same ol shit different day
> [snapback]3271646[/snapback]​*


yup.. u know it.. hey foo.. call me .. i gotta tell u something


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 14 2005, 10:14 AM
> *thi is to the little kid who's name is txjustice, we can go back n forth debating about stuff, but when have i ever guarded sheep in the woods, i was just wondering. by the way im cool with my chief im taking my lac to the police dept friday, were having a bbq benefit, anyones welcome.
> [snapback]3271739[/snapback]​*


put up some details ill go


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 11:10 AM
> *i did, were married
> [snapback]3271719[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey bonafide1979, 
i think you should be working q no ??? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 12:25 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3271981[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Going once...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 10:08 AM
> *tuesday night who goin to party on the plaza
> [snapback]3271703[/snapback]​*


 MAYBE ME


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im sure POP will be off the hook.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 12:14 PM
> *im sure POP will be off the hook.
> [snapback]3272249[/snapback]​*


U GOING


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

roll call for POP tonight


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2005, 12:16 PM
> *roll call for POP tonight
> [snapback]3272261[/snapback]​*


UNDECIDED


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2005, 01:16 PM
> *roll call for POP tonight
> [snapback]3272261[/snapback]​*


me and a couple of homegirls ....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 01:18 PM
> *me and a couple of homegirls ....
> [snapback]3272285[/snapback]​*


i wanna go


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 01:11 PM
> *MAYBE ME
> [snapback]3272230[/snapback]​*


That means yes ... Dave's going! lol :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 14 2005, 01:20 PM
> *i wanna go
> [snapback]3272298[/snapback]​*


that's why you need to bring yo ass to Texas girl!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 01:15 PM
> *U GOING
> [snapback]3272259[/snapback]​*


nah not tonight. im sick.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 01:18 PM
> *me and a couple of homegirls ....
> [snapback]3272285[/snapback]​*


drink a beer for me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 01:22 PM
> *that's why you need to bring yo ass to Texas girl!!!:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3272311[/snapback]​*


yup!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 01:23 PM
> *drink a beer for me.
> [snapback]3272318[/snapback]​*


since you insist ... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 01:24 PM
> *since you insist ...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272322[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: hell have TWO for me!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 01:22 PM
> *that's why you need to bring yo ass to Texas girl!!!:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3272311[/snapback]​*


i know huh!....dammit i want it to be 4 already


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2005, 10:30 AM
> *hey pink,
> 
> heard you were talkin on the phone to "mr rogers".
> [snapback]3266803[/snapback]​*


I WAS DRINKIN WITH MR. ROGERS ON SUNDAY MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 01:25 PM
> *:roflmao: hell have TWO for me!!
> [snapback]3272327[/snapback]​*


don't force me to do something that I really want to ... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 01:25 PM
> *I WAS DRINKIN WITH MR. ROGERS ON SUNDAY MORNING :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272331[/snapback]​*


so i heard...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 01:25 PM
> *so i heard...
> [snapback]3272336[/snapback]​*


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 01:25 PM
> *don't force me to do something that I really want to ...  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3272333[/snapback]​*


dont forget to take your camera!!!


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 13 2005, 02:49 AM
> *what you think
> [snapback]3265703[/snapback]​*



humm..you need an asian flag for me... :roflmao: :roflmao: 



-neptunez


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 01:26 PM
> *:thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3272339[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 01:25 PM
> *so i heard...
> [snapback]3272336[/snapback]​*


SMALL WORLD HUH!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 01:30 PM
> *SMALL WORLD HUH!!!!
> [snapback]3272364[/snapback]​*


hm, hes called mr rogers for a reason.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 14 2005, 12:45 PM
> *hey bonafide1979,
> i think you should be working q no ??? :0
> [snapback]3272096[/snapback]​*


U KNOW WHAT I THINK! I THINK U NEED TO ACTUALLY GET TO WORK EVERY ONCE IN A WHILE QUE NO? :biggrin: U DONT DO A DAMN THING ALL DAY LONG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 01:33 PM
> *hm, hes called mr rogers for a reason.
> [snapback]3272381[/snapback]​*


Man ... watch what you say ... sings ~ "I always feel like ... somebody's watching me!"

10 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users*)
7 Members: EX214GIRL, Dualhex02, Hny Brn Eyz, HOMER PIMPSON, chevylo97, bonafidecc4life, Cheapsuit_n_Switchez


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 01:36 PM
> *Man ... watch what you say ... sings ~ I always feel like ... somebody's watching me!"
> 
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


dayum girl....you SURE right about that!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 01:33 PM
> *hm, hes called mr rogers for a reason.
> [snapback]3272381[/snapback]​*


YEAH I KNOW, HE TOLD ME EVERY THING


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 01:36 PM
> *YEAH I KNOW, HE TOLD ME EVERY THING
> [snapback]3272405[/snapback]​*


everything huh.... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 01:37 PM
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> [snapback]3272411[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

homer get back to wOrk :twak: 


-neptunez


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 01:39 PM
> *everything huh.... :roflmao:
> [snapback]3272417[/snapback]​*


YUP, BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT JUST LIKE THAT! IVE KNOWN HIM FROM BACK IN DA DAYS, HE IS A COOL KAT!!! AND JOSE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

This is for you neptunez


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 01:43 PM
> *YUP, BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT JUST LIKE THAT! IVE KNOWN HIM FROM BACK IN DA DAYS, HE IS A COOL KAT!!! AND JOSE TOO! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272444[/snapback]​*


yea ive heard bits and pieces about what was said from different people.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 10:13 AM
> *
> whats up ham. long time no talk.
> [snapback]3271734[/snapback]​*


hey wuz up Alfredo and Ken... just here chillin...


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 01:45 PM
> *yea ive heard bits and pieces about what was said from different people.
> [snapback]3272461[/snapback]​*


WELL, I WAS THERE AND I KNOW EVERYTHING THAT WAS SAID, AND THERE IS PEEPS THATS WERE NOT EVEN THERE THAT ARE SAYING THINGS, BUT SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION AND SORRY FOR BRINGING MY WIFE UP IN THE MIX! YEAH! YEAH!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'VE GOT THE PERFECT THEME SONG FOR THIS TOPIC ... 

*How do rumors get started, they’re started by the jealous people and 
They get mad seein’ somethin’ they had and sombody else is holdin’ *
They tell me that temptation is very hard to resist 
These wicked women, ooh, they just persist 
Maybe you think it’s cute, but girl, I’m not impressed 
I tell you one time only with my business please don’t mess 

Look at all these rumors surroundin’ me every day 
I just need some time, some time to get away from 
From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more 
My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door 

Hear the one about Tina, some say she’s much too loose 
That came straight from a guy who claims he’s tastin’ her juice 
Hear the one about Michael, some say he must be gay 
I try to argue, but they said if he was straight he wouldn’t move that way 
Hear the one about Susan, some say she’s just a tease 
In a camisole she’s six feet tall, she’ll knock you to your knees 

Look at all these rumors surroundin’ me every day 
I just need some time, some time to get away from 
From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more 
My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door 

I can’t go no place without somebody pointin’ a finger 
I can’t show my face ‘cause when it comes to rumors I’m a dead ringer 
It seems from rumors I just can’t get away 
I bet there’ll even be rumors floatin’ around on Judgment Day 
I’ll think I’ll write my congressman and tell him to pass a bill 
For the next time they catch somebody startin’ rumors, shoot to kill 

Look at all these rumors surroundin’ me every day 
I just need some time, some time to get away from 
From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more 
My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door 

What’s mine is mine, I ain’t got time for rumors in my life 
I’m a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life 
What’s mine is mine, I ain’t got time for rumors in my life 
I’m a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life 
What’s mine is mine, I ain’t got time for rumors in my life 
I’m a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life 

Look at all these rumors surroundin’ me every day 
I just need some time, some time to get away from 
From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more 
My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door 

Look at all these rumors surroundin’ me every day 
I just need some time, some time to get away from 
From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more 
My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door 

Stop (Stop) spreadin’ those rumors around 
Stop (Stop) spreadin’ the lies 
Stop (Stop) spreadin’ those rumors around 
Stop (Stop) spreadin’ the lies 

Stop (Stop) spreadin’ those rumors around 
Stop (Stop) spreadin’ the lies 
Stop (Stop) spreadin’ those rumors around 
Stop (Stop) spreadin’ the lies 

Stop (Stop) spreadin’ those rumors around 
Stop (Stop) spreadin’ the lies


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 02:43 PM
> *YUP, BUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT JUST LIKE THAT! IVE KNOWN HIM FROM BACK IN DA DAYS, HE IS A COOL KAT!!! AND JOSE TOO! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272444[/snapback]​*


hey :cheesy: dont be jelous !!!
must be nice you own your own company huh ??? :uh:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jun 14 2005, 02:06 PM
> *hey  :cheesy: dont be jelous !!!
> must be nice you own your own company huh ??? :uh:
> [snapback]3272535[/snapback]​*


YEAH! YEAH! :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 02:04 PM
> *I'VE GOT THE PERFECT THEME SONG FOR THIS TOPIC ...
> 
> How do rumors get started, they’re started by the jealous people and
> ...


OK AND WHAT IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN? THIS IS NOT THE WEBSITE TO BE TALKING ABOUT THIS ANYWAYZ, BUT IF THERE IS ANY RUMORS GOING ON U LET ME KNOW! I WANNA KNOW!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 02:36 PM
> *OK AND WHAT IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN? THIS IS NOT THE WEBSITE TO BE TALKING ABOUT THIS ANYWAYZ, BUT IF THERE IS ANY RUMORS GOING ON U LET ME KNOW! I WANNA KNOW!!!!
> [snapback]3272609[/snapback]​*


MAN ... YOU NEED TO STOP LETTING YOUR GUILTY CONSCIENCE GET THE BEST OF YOU, HOMEBOY. I'M TALKING ABOUT ALL THE DRAMA THAT GOES ON IN THIS TOPIC IN GENERAL ... NOT ANYTHING IN PARTICULAR ... AND IF THIS WASN'T THE FUCKING "WEBSITE TO BE TALKING ABOUT THIS" ... THEN WHY IN THE FUCK WOULD YOU BE TELLING MY EX THAT YOU KNOW ME FROM *THIS WEBSITE *AND TELLING HIM WHAT THE FUCK MY SCREEN NAME IS ... YOU KNOW WHAT ... WE ALREADY DISCUSSED THIS OVER ON THE PHONE YESTERDAY ... I WAS DONE WITH YOU ... I'M NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS ON THE INTERNET ... IF YOU WANT TO DISCUSS THIS FURTHER ... YOU KNOW WHO I AM, RIGHT? YOU KNOW ME, RIGHT? CAUSE APPARENTLY THAT'S WHY MY NAME WAS IN YOUR MOUTH ... SO SINCE I DON'T KNOW YOU ... YOU FEEL FREE TO APPROACH ME WITH ANY PROBLEMS YOU MIGHT HAVE WITH ME.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 02:03 PM
> *WELL, I WAS THERE AND I KNOW EVERYTHING THAT WAS SAID, AND THERE IS PEEPS THATS WERE NOT EVEN THERE THAT ARE SAYING THINGS, BUT SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION AND SORRY FOR BRINGING MY WIFE UP IN THE MIX! YEAH! YEAH!
> [snapback]3272523[/snapback]​*


yup, thats how shit gets started and people get caught up. well since you and your wife (who i personally dont know anything bout either one of you) both know bout me, when do i get to hear stuff bout you two...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chale tamale


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 02:45 PM
> *chale tamale
> [snapback]3272663[/snapback]​*


sh'upnga :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 02:43 PM
> *MAN ... YOU NEED TO STOP LETTING YOUR GUILTY CONSCIENCE GET THE BEST OF YOU, HOMEBOY.  I'M TALKING ABOUT ALL THE DRAMA THAT GOES ON IN THIS TOPIC ... NOT ANYTHING IN PARTICULAR ... AND IF THIS WASN'T THE FUCKING "WEBSITE TO BE TALKING ABOUT THIS" ... THEN WHY IN THE FUCK WOULD YOU BE TELLING MY EX THAT YOU KNOW ME FROM THIS WEBSITE AND TELLING HIM WHAT THE FUCK MY SCREEN NAME IS ... YOU KNOW WHAT ... WE ALREADY DISCUSSED THIS OVER ON THE PHONE YESTERDAY ... I WAS DONE WITH YOU ... I'M NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS ON THE INTERNET ... IF YOU WANT TO DISCUSS THIS FURTHER ... YOU KNOW WHO I AM, RIGHT?  YOU KNOW ME, RIGHT?  CAUSE APPARENTLY THAT'S WHY MY NAME WAS IN YOUR MOUTH ... SO SINCE I DON'T KNOW YOU ... YOU FEEL FREE TO APPROACH ME WITH ANY PROBLEMS YOU MIGHT HAVE WITH ME.
> [snapback]3272650[/snapback]​*


 :0 dayum....


see night crew....we are more crunk than ya'll!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

these hoes aint right.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 02:43 PM
> *MAN ... YOU NEED TO STOP LETTING YOUR GUILTY CONSCIENCE GET THE BEST OF YOU, HOMEBOY.  I'M TALKING ABOUT ALL THE DRAMA THAT GOES ON IN THIS TOPIC IN GENERAL ... NOT ANYTHING IN PARTICULAR ... AND IF THIS WASN'T THE FUCKING "WEBSITE TO BE TALKING ABOUT THIS" ... THEN WHY IN THE FUCK WOULD YOU BE TELLING MY EX THAT YOU KNOW ME FROM THIS WEBSITE AND TELLING HIM WHAT THE FUCK MY SCREEN NAME IS ... YOU KNOW WHAT ... WE ALREADY DISCUSSED THIS OVER ON THE PHONE YESTERDAY ... I WAS DONE WITH YOU ... I'M NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS ON THE INTERNET ... IF YOU WANT TO DISCUSS THIS FURTHER ... YOU KNOW WHO I AM, RIGHT?  YOU KNOW ME, RIGHT?  CAUSE APPARENTLY THAT'S WHY MY NAME WAS IN YOUR MOUTH ... SO SINCE I DON'T KNOW YOU ... YOU FEEL FREE TO APPROACH ME WITH ANY PROBLEMS YOU MIGHT HAVE WITH ME.
> [snapback]3272650[/snapback]​*


HEY, U HAVE NO REASON TO BE TALKING TO ME LIKE THAT SCREW, I ALLREADY TOLD U, THEY R MY HOMEBOYS AND I TOLD THEM ABOUT THIS WEBSITE AND THEN YOUR EX IS THE ONE THAT BROUGHT U UP, AND ALL I SAID IS YEA THAT I SEEN YOUR NAME ON HERE, I MEAN C'MON YOUR THE ONLY ONE ON HERE FROM DALLAS, IF U DID NOT LIKE IT OH WELL, NOT MY PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 02:55 PM
> *HEY, U HAVE NO REASON TO BE TALKING TO ME LIKE THAT SCREW, I ALLREADY TOLD U, THEY R MY HOMEBOYS AND I TOLD THEM ABOUT THIS WEBSITE AND THEN YOUR EX IS THE ONE THAT BROUGHT U UP, AND ALL I SAID IS YEA THAT I SEEN YOUR NAME ON HERE, I MEAN C'MON YOUR THE ONLY ONE ON HERE FROM DALLAS, IF U DID NOT LIKE IT OH WELL, NOT MY PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3272696[/snapback]​*


I CAN TALK HOWEVER I WANT, TO WHOEVER I WANT, WHENEVER THE FUCK I WANT, *SCREW* (WHATEVER THE FUCK THAT MEANS) ... IF YOU REALLY KNEW ME ... LIKE YOU SAID YOU DID ... THEN YOU WOULD KNOW THIS IS HOW THE FUCK I TALK ALL THE TIME ... CAUSE I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ... I'M A SAY IT AGAIN JUST IN CASE YOU DON'T THINK I MEANT IT ... I JUST DON'T GIVE A FUCK ... SO LET IT GO ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

these hoes aint right.


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 02:44 PM
> *yup, thats how shit gets started and people get caught up. well since you and your wife (who i personally dont know anything bout either one of you) both know bout me, when do i get to hear stuff bout you two...
> [snapback]3272659[/snapback]​*


I DONT KNOW ANY THING ABOUT U, ALL I KNOW IS MY HOMEBOY KNOWS U(U KNOW WHAT I MEAN TOO), BUT IF U WANT TO KNOW ABOUT ME AND MY WIFE THEN ILL PROBABLY BE DRINKING WITH MR. ROGERS AGAIN THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 02:00 PM
> *these hoes aint right.
> [snapback]3272726[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn calm down killer


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YA'LL STARTIN' TO FEEL ME ON THE THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT TIP ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2005, 02:47 PM
> *these hoes aint right.
> [snapback]3272681[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 03:01 PM
> *I DONT KNOW ANY THING ABOUT U, ALL I KNOW IS MY HOMEBOY KNOWS U(U KNOW WHAT I MEAN TOO), BUT IF U WANT TO KNOW ABOUT ME AND MY WIFE THEN ILL PROBABLY BE DRINKING WITH MR. ROGERS AGAIN THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272732[/snapback]​*


oh yea, than imma have to stop by and introduce myself.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 02:01 PM
> *I DONT KNOW ANY THING ABOUT U, ALL I KNOW IS MY HOMEBOY KNOWS U(U KNOW WHAT I MEAN TOO), BUT IF U WANT TO KNOW ABOUT ME AND MY WIFE THEN ILL PROBABLY BE DRINKING WITH MR. ROGERS AGAIN THIS WEEKEND! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272732[/snapback]​*


U GIRLS SEEM TO HAVE A REPUTATION BEHIND YA'LL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 02:59 PM
> *I CAN TALK HOWEVER I WANT, TO WHOEVER I WANT, WHENEVER THE FUCK I WANT, SCREW (WHATEVER THE FUCK THAT MEANS) ... IF YOU REALLY KNEW ME ... LIKE YOU SAID YOU DID ... THEN YOU WOULD KNOW THIS IS HOW THE FUCK I TALK ALL THE TIME ... CAUSE I DON'T GIVE A FUCK ... I'M A SAY IT AGAIN JUST IN CASE YOU DON'T THINK I MEANT IT ... I JUST DON'T GIVE A FUCK ... SO LET IT GO ...
> [snapback]3272717[/snapback]​*


WELL LET IT GO THEN, IM DONE!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 03:16 PM
> *U GIRLS SEEM TO HAVE A REPUTATION BEHIND YA'LL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272791[/snapback]​*


I DON'T THINK SO. :uh:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 03:14 PM
> *oh yea, than imma have to stop by and introduce myself.
> [snapback]3272782[/snapback]​*


COOL!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 03:14 PM
> *oh yea, than imma have to stop by and introduce myself.
> [snapback]3272782[/snapback]​*


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 03:16 PM
> *U GIRLS SEEM TO HAVE A REPUTATION BEHIND YA'LL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272791[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

aint even that kinda party fool!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 03:21 PM
> *:thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3272830[/snapback]​*


you wanna come with me??? the more the merrier!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 03:24 PM
> *you wanna come with me??? the more the merrier!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3272850[/snapback]​*


Fuck that ... I got friends ... I don't need to hang on to my exes homies ... but thanks anyway ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Fuck that ... I got friends ... I don't need to hang on to my exes homies ... but thanks anyway ...
> [snapback]3272854[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Crazy up in hurr...

14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, PROVOK, chevylo97, EX214GIRL, Marcustoms, cad123, bonafidecc4life, LOWEREDIMAGE, DISTURBED


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2005, 02:23 PM
> *:roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> aint even that kinda party fool!!!
> [snapback]3272841[/snapback]​*



I LIKE WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE A JOKE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 03:39 PM
> *I LIKE WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE A JOKE
> [snapback]3272908[/snapback]​*


she can take more than a joke :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2005, 02:43 PM
> *she can take more than a joke  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272938[/snapback]​*


IT GOING TO RAIN ON POP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 03:39 PM
> *I LIKE WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE A JOKE
> [snapback]3272908[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2005, 03:43 PM
> *she can take more than a joke  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3272938[/snapback]​*


:ugh: whatcha talkin bout fool. :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 14 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Fuck that ... I got friends ... I don't need to hang on to my exes homies ... but thanks anyway ...
> [snapback]3272854[/snapback]​*


AH C'MON, NAH IM JUST KIDDING I UNDERSTAND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 03:44 PM
> *IT GOING TO RAIN ON POP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3272946[/snapback]​*


explain, sunny as hell over here on 290.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2005, 02:52 PM
> *explain
> [snapback]3272975[/snapback]​*



IT's TUNDERING HERE @ work


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2005, 02:52 PM
> *explain, sunny as hell over here on 290.
> [snapback]3272975[/snapback]​*


 that's by my house ...damn that's means i got to water the grass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 03:55 PM
> *IT's TUNDERING HERE @ work
> [snapback]3272983[/snapback]​*


about time it rains = free car wash  

and also taco de ojo when all of the office chicks have to get wet


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2005, 02:57 PM
> *about time it rains = free car wash
> 
> and also taco de ojo when all of the office chicks have to get wet
> [snapback]3273001[/snapback]​*



CHI CHI 'S


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 04:02 PM
> *CHI CHI 'S
> [snapback]3273030[/snapback]​*


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2005, 03:03 PM
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]3273037[/snapback]​*



THE RAIN IS GOING THAT WAY


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

its a close tie between nite crew and day crew for the most drama :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 14 2005, 04:22 PM
> *its a close tie between nite crew and day crew for the most drama :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3273112[/snapback]​*


HAHA, WE ALL JUST JOKING AROUND JUST MAKING YALL THINK! I HAD TO GET IT CRUNK DOGG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2005, 03:52 PM
> *explain, sunny as hell over here on 290.
> [snapback]3272975[/snapback]​*


It rained for about 2 minutes downtown ... it stopped now ... POP will still be on, I'm sure ...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jun 14 2005, 03:26 PM
> *HAHA, WE ALL JUST JOKING AROUND JUST MAKING YALL THINK!  I HAD TO GET IT CRUNK DOGG!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3273131[/snapback]​*


 well keep up the good work
:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

naw i think da night krew still gets it more krunk. the day krews seems like a soap opera or shit like that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 14 2005, 04:46 PM
> *naw i think da night krew still gets it more krunk. the day krews seems like a soap opera or shit like that.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3273240[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 14 2005, 03:46 PM
> *naw i think da night krew still gets it more krunk. the day krews seems like a soap opera or shit like that.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3273240[/snapback]​*


thats true


----------



## MIA (Jun 14, 2005)

****MEN BE CAREFULL GOOFY IS OUT TO GET YOUR WIFE**** 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIA_@Jun 14 2005, 05:52 PM
> ****MEN BE CAREFULL GOOFY IS OUT TO GET YOUR WIFE***
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3273281[/snapback]​*


dam thats a low blow. 4 real.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

oh shit a new screen name out to get goofy :0 ...... thats childish :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 05:00 PM
> *oh shit a new screen name out to get  goofy  :0  ...... thats childish  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]3273342[/snapback]​*


true.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

man its quiet in here 2 nite. what did da day krew scare da nite krew away? i c 1 nite krew down there.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 14 2005, 06:05 PM
> *man its quiet in here 2 nite. what did da day krew scare da nite krew away? i c 1 nite krew down there.
> [snapback]3273625[/snapback]​*


they scared of u gaylord focker


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 14 2005, 08:12 PM
> *they scared of u gaylord focker
> [snapback]3273632[/snapback]​*


if u say so. leave it at that.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 14 2005, 06:14 PM
> *if u say so. leave it at that.
> [snapback]3273641[/snapback]​*


thats fine lord focker


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 14 2005, 06:25 PM
> *thats fine lord focker
> [snapback]3273696[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i was messing with david,nothing to be confused about chevylo


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 14 2005, 06:31 PM
> *i was messing with david,nothing to be confused about chevylo
> [snapback]3273743[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2005, 06:35 PM
> *
> [snapback]3273771[/snapback]​*



David from TE? :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

too much drama going on.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIA_@Jun 14 2005, 03:52 PM
> ****MEN BE CAREFULL GOOFY IS OUT TO GET YOUR WIFE***
> 
> [snapback]3273281[/snapback]​*


HHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMM   :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 14 2005, 07:41 PM
> *too much drama going on.
> [snapback]3273807[/snapback]​*


you said it brother


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIA_@Jun 14 2005, 03:52 PM
> ****MEN BE CAREFULL GOOFY IS OUT TO GET YOUR WIFE***
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3273281[/snapback]​*


i wonder who this is???it would be nice to know who is behind them screennames


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 12:56 AM
> *:biggrin: im taking ness for a walk
> [snapback]3270514[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i knew u still had your old taco hat from when you used to chill at rodeo....

jose


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 14 2005, 08:25 PM
> *thats fine lord focker
> [snapback]3273696[/snapback]​*


dats all good . if im Mr. focker than that makes u Mrs. focker trick. how u like me now. :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps whats going on?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

What up ny nigaz?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

DRAMA DRAMA and more DRAMA :uh:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

same old shit different day.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 14 2005, 10:22 PM
> *DRAMA DRAMA and more DRAMA  :uh:
> [snapback]3274206[/snapback]​*


wuzz up Los


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 14 2005, 09:25 PM
> *wuzz up Los
> [snapback]3274221[/snapback]​*


Whats goin on Senor?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 14 2005, 10:32 PM
> *Whats goin on Senor?
> [snapback]3274237[/snapback]​*


ohh nothin much just here chillin, what about you


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 14 2005, 09:33 PM
> *ohh nothin much just here chillin, what about you
> [snapback]3274242[/snapback]​*


Im hangin out here at Marcustoms  staring at my ride wishin it was already rollin, but thats OK perfection takes time I guess, Oh and also MONEY ------> :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 14 2005, 09:37 PM
> *Im hangin out here at Marcustoms   staring at my ride wishin it was already rollin, but thats OK perfection takes time I guess, Oh and also MONEY ------> :uh:
> [snapback]3274259[/snapback]​*



Dang fool shouldnt you be workin on it or making some money, finish that booth so I can send that Chinese-Hawaiian guy with the Integra your way, at least for an estimate or something.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up LORD LOS, JUAN(KT) ,John, Albert....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 14 2005, 10:37 PM
> *Im hangin out here at Marcustoms   staring at my ride wishin it was already rollin, but thats OK perfection takes time I guess, Oh and also MONEY ------> :uh:
> [snapback]3274259[/snapback]​*


yes it does take money, wich is what i'm working on so I can get my ride painted


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wassup...by Albert you mean me, or is there another Albert? Did you get my email?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 10:44 PM
> *wuz up LORD LOS, JUAN(KT) ,John, Albert....
> [snapback]3274286[/snapback]​*


what I get no hello


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 14 2005, 08:45 PM
> *wassup...by Albert you mean me, or is there another Albert?  Did you get my email?
> [snapback]3274296[/snapback]​*


yea i mean you homie...I like the Logo!!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

waz up goofy :wave: :wave: ..... looks like a new screen name likes u lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 14 2005, 08:46 PM
> *what I get no hello
> [snapback]3274302[/snapback]​*


wuz up Magic....patches coming soon


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

To beto. yeah we finda get a truck of concrete in tommorrow,and lay down the floor.Then I can make some money, but not until then.Senor, hows your ride comin along? Goofy sorry bout that, my damn phone lost the signal.I guess Im too far out, over here by fm 1960 LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 11:02 PM
> *wuz up Magic....patches coming soon
> [snapback]3274393[/snapback]​*


nothin much...ohh that is so good to hear


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 09:01 PM
> *waz up goofy  :wave:  :wave: ..... looks like a new screen name likes u lol
> [snapback]3274387[/snapback]​*


LOVED by ALL!!!!! :uh: ....will u be my friend...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 14 2005, 11:04 PM
> *To beto. yeah we finda get a truck of concrete in tommorrow,and lay down the floor.Then I can make some money, but not until then.Senor, hows your ride comin along? Goofy sorry bout that, my damn phone lost the signal.I guess Im too far out, over here by fm 1960 LOL. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3274399[/snapback]​*


Well instead of doing the body work myself i'm gonna send it to my homie and he's gonna do it for 2 bills, then it's coming to you for paint


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 14 2005, 08:46 PM
> *what I get no hello
> [snapback]3274302[/snapback]​*


yea i didnt get a hello either :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

i dont kno they might try 2 get me lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 14 2005, 09:06 PM
> *yea i didnt get a hello either  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3274419[/snapback]​*


LOS my homie wuz up.....
u working them crazy hrs still bro??


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup los , sic , goofy,provok ,magic and the rest of h.l.c.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 09:08 PM
> *LOS my homie wuz up.....
> u working them crazy hrs still bro??
> [snapback]3274432[/snapback]​*


sure am just got off early tonight sometime in july it should go back to normal


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 09:07 PM
> *i dont kno they might try 2 get me lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3274423[/snapback]​*


  .....truucha! :angry: .....................................


























:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 14 2005, 10:04 PM
> *To beto. yeah we finda get a truck of concrete in tommorrow,and lay down the floor.Then I can make some money, but not until then.Senor, hows your ride comin along? Goofy sorry bout that, my damn phone lost the signal.I guess Im too far out, over here by fm 1960 LOL. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3274399[/snapback]​*



Concrete?? What bout the septics? keep me posted on updates, so I can let that fool at work know.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 11:09 PM
> *sup los , sic , goofy,provok ,magic and the rest of h.l.c.
> [snapback]3274437[/snapback]​*


sup Ness what you up to


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 09:09 PM
> *sup los , sic , goofy,provok ,magic and the rest of h.l.c.
> [snapback]3274437[/snapback]​*


sup O - Nasty - Mo


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok I take that back. It (concrete) will come in sometime next week. :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:09 PM
> *sup los , sic , goofy,provok ,magic and the rest of h.l.c.
> [snapback]3274437[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: hey we are not all h.l.c. in here


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 14 2005, 11:12 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3274466[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

****HOUSTON LOWRIDR COUNCIL****

*Uniting H-town.....Representing H-town...........Forever H-town*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 11:13 PM
> ****HOUSTON LOWRIDR COUNCIL***
> 
> Uniting H-town.....Representing H-town...........Forever H-town
> [snapback]3274478[/snapback]​*


Mayne that knocc-off looks good


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 14 2005, 11:12 PM
> *sup O - Nasty  - Mo
> [snapback]3274463[/snapback]​*


chillin los and magic . i wanan smoke a cig but dont feel like going to the store


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 10:13 PM
> *:twak:  :twak: hey we are not all h.l.c. in here
> [snapback]3274473[/snapback]​*



yeah , i dont even have a lowrider. Los can I borrow yours? hahaha Seriously when I get my bonus, I hope to take my POS truck to Marcs so he can work on it. All mechanical no upgrades. That cool? how far will about 800-1000 get me?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 09:13 PM
> *:twak:  :twak: hey we are not all h.l.c. in here
> [snapback]3274473[/snapback]​*


true..u still a lowrider brother


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 10:16 PM
> *true..u still a lowrider brother
> [snapback]3274496[/snapback]​*


true but i felt left out


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

All HLC members lets thank Dualhex02 for the HLC logo...and those who helped out and gave opinons........Ness and Bird!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 09:15 PM
> *chillin los and magic . i wanan smoke a cig but dont feel like going to the store
> [snapback]3274488[/snapback]​*


to bad there isnt a cig delivery service huh


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 09:19 PM
> *All HLC members lets thank Dualhex02 for the HLC logo...and those who helped out and gave opinons........Ness and Bird!
> [snapback]3274522[/snapback]​*


Thanks Dual Hex


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 11:13 PM
> *:twak:  :twak: hey we are not all h.l.c. in here
> [snapback]3274473[/snapback]​*


but it wasnt referring to you , just the people in h.l.c. :nono: :twak:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

you still cool with me dont know ur name but you cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 14 2005, 11:19 PM
> *to bad there isnt a cig delivery service huh
> [snapback]3274523[/snapback]​*


if there was it would be at my crib every day :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:20 PM
> *but it wasnt referring to you , just the people in h.l.c. :nono:  :twak:
> [snapback]3274528[/snapback]​*


oh now i can take that the wrong way but i will let it slide this time


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 11:19 PM
> *All HLC members lets thank Dualhex02 for the HLC logo...and those who helped out and gave opinons........Ness and Bird!
> [snapback]3274522[/snapback]​*


Thabk you Dualhex, Ness and Bird :worship:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 14 2005, 11:19 PM
> *to bad there isnt a cig delivery service huh
> [snapback]3274523[/snapback]​*


MMmm.....()____)__kools______)~~~~~


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 11:24 PM
> *MMmm.....()____)__kools______)~~~~~
> [snapback]3274551[/snapback]​*


uffin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

ima start the cig delivery service and make millions buahahaha buahahaha


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 14 2005, 11:25 PM
> *ima start the cig delivery service and make millions buahahaha buahahaha
> [snapback]3274562[/snapback]​*


I'll be your No. 1 customer


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 14 2005, 09:26 PM
> *I'll be your No. 1 customer
> [snapback]3274569[/snapback]​*


cool ill give discounts to returning customers


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 14 2005, 11:28 PM
> *cool ill give discounts to returning customers
> [snapback]3274585[/snapback]​*


sounds good to me


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 11:23 PM
> *oh now i can take that the wrong way but i will let it slide this time
> [snapback]3274546[/snapback]​*


i dont understand , people get upset bout h.lc. its like dam if you and dam if you dont.They get setup cuz they think ur referring to them . Then they setup cuz they feel left out ..we are all one , h.l.c. solo, ula dont matter we all have it in our blood . sorry if offend you.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

no need for thanks...it was my pleasure...I am sorry I took so long and left goofy hangin at first.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 14 2005, 09:29 PM
> *sounds good to me
> [snapback]3274593[/snapback]​*


cool cool now to think of a marketing tool


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:21 PM
> *you still cool with me dont know ur name but you cool:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3274535[/snapback]​*


hmmm that funny i kno when i shake someones hand i kno there name but that must just be me


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:29 PM
> *i dont understand , people get upset bout h.lc.  its like dam if you and dam if you dont.They get setup cuz they think ur referring to them . Then they setup cuz they feel left out ..we are all one , h.l.c. solo, ula dont matter we all have it in our blood . sorry if offend you.
> [snapback]3274598[/snapback]​*


oh may bad i though unity was 4 all not just a group ..... respect was 4 all not just a group .... i dont get offended by any thing some 1 say on a computer i just call it like i see it


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:29 PM
> *i dont understand , people get upset bout h.lc.  its like dam if you and dam if you dont.They get setup cuz they think ur referring to them . Then they setup cuz they feel left out ..we are all one , h.l.c. solo, ula dont matter we all have it in our blood . sorry if offend you.
> [snapback]3274598[/snapback]​*


oh may bad i though unity was 4 all not just a group ..... respect was 4 all not just a group .... i dont get offended by any thing some 1 say on a computer i just call it like i see it


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:29 PM
> *i dont understand , people get upset bout h.lc.  its like dam if you and dam if you dont.They get setup cuz they think ur referring to them . Then they setup cuz they feel left out ..we are all one , h.l.c. solo, ula dont matter we all have it in our blood . sorry if offend you.
> [snapback]3274598[/snapback]​*


oh may bad i though unity was 4 all not just a group ..... respect was 4 all not just a group .... i dont get offended by any thing some 1 say on a computer i just call it like i see it


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:29 PM
> *i dont understand , people get upset bout h.lc.  its like dam if you and dam if you dont.They get setup cuz they think ur referring to them . Then they setup cuz they feel left out ..we are all one , h.l.c. solo, ula dont matter we all have it in our blood . sorry if offend you.
> [snapback]3274598[/snapback]​*


oh may bad i though unity was 4 all not just a group ..... respect was 4 all not just a group .... i dont get offended by any thing some 1 say on a computer i just call it like i see it


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:29 PM
> *i dont understand , people get upset bout h.lc.  its like dam if you and dam if you dont.They get setup cuz they think ur referring to them . Then they setup cuz they feel left out ..we are all one , h.l.c. solo, ula dont matter we all have it in our blood . sorry if offend you.
> [snapback]3274598[/snapback]​*


oh may bad i though unity was 4 all not just a group ..... respect was 4 all not just a group .... i dont get offended by any thing some 1 say on a computer i just call it like i see it


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 14 2005, 11:32 PM
> *cool cool now to think of a marketing tool
> [snapback]3274615[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 11:45 PM
> *oh may bad i though unity was 4 all not just a group ..... respect was 4 all not just a group .... i dont get offended by any thing some 1 say on a computer i just call it like i see it
> [snapback]3274643[/snapback]​*


ur yea right , i might have say it in a harsh way but i didnt want to offend anybody . i didnt even know half of the people on here . its just other people get offend if ur referring them as an hlc member .like you i didnt know if you where a memeber or not .but you still got offend by my comment . if it wasnt for hlc . i will still been lowkey type of guy.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:50 PM
> *ur yea right , i might have say it in a harsh way  but i didnt want to offend anybody . i didnt even know have of the people on here , if it wasnt for hlc . i will have been lowkey .
> [snapback]3274665[/snapback]​*


i guess next time at show palace i will properly say introduce my self


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey dualhex..can u add my flag to the logo instead of the mexico one.... :biggrin: 
viva espana.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Hey dualhex..can u add my flag to the logo instead of the mexico one.... :biggrin:
> viva espana.....
> [snapback]3274691[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 14 2005, 09:57 PM
> *:thumbsdown:          :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3274704[/snapback]​*


oye papa...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> i guess next time at show palace i will properly say introduce my self
> [snapback]3274682[/snapback]​[/quo
> i shook your hand out of respect. even if i didnt know ur name or what club you where in .


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

goignt o the store to buy cigs


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:03 PM
> *goignt o the store to buy cigs
> [snapback]3274730[/snapback]​*


u mean cancer sticks... :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

no not cancer sticks . stress sticks


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> > i guess next time at show palace i will properly say introduce my self
> > [snapback]3274682[/snapback]​[/quo
> > i shook your hand out of respect. even if i didnt know ur name or what club you where in .
> > [snapback]3274719[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

this is just my opion you should change the flags to more realistic flags but other than that its cool even tho it look like the ula one


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 15 2005, 12:06 AM
> *oh and i respect that but the thing is that on the computer respond to all out of respect
> [snapback]3274745[/snapback]​*


 back the store, the only that i knew at sp was. me ,mike,,big john,goofy, ,ham,zar,keller,john ,provoke and others that i didnt know. no respect on the computer or in person


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 15 2005, 12:06 AM
> *oh and i respect that but the thing is that on the computer respond to all out of respect
> [snapback]3274745[/snapback]​*


>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 11:26 PM
> *back the store, the only that i knew at sp was. me ,mike,,big john,goofy, ,ham,zar,keller,john ,provoke and others that i didnt know. no respect on the computer or in person
> [snapback]3274819[/snapback]​*


what the hell are u trying to say


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 10:44 PM
> *what the hell are u trying to say
> [snapback]3274840[/snapback]​*


 :around:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 15 2005, 12:44 AM
> *what the hell are u trying to say
> [snapback]3274840[/snapback]​*


you said you where at show palace the ony person i knew at show palace was , mike, joe ,ham ,zar ,big johin , keller, john ,provoke and other people that i didnt know. i shook everyone hands out of respect.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

oh yea here we go I told the day crew we had more drama :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 11:49 PM
> *you said you where at show palace the ony person i knew at show palace  was , mike, joe ,ham ,zar ,big johin , keller, john  ,provoke and other people that i didnt know. i shook everyone hands out of respect.
> [snapback]3274854[/snapback]​*


ok well i was the 1 with the latinkustoms shirt and the 1 who had big johns shirt riped off


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 15 2005, 12:51 AM
> *oh yea here we  go I told the day crew we had  more drama :biggrin:
> [snapback]3274865[/snapback]​*


naw no drama or no beef . dont like all that drama stuff.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

that was getting all the female ,isnt that john . i know two johns one what was mike keller. and other one that was with zar.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 10:54 PM
> *naw no drama or no beef . dont like all that drama stuff.
> [snapback]3274885[/snapback]​*


drama not always bad sometimes ............entertaining sometimes


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 14 2005, 11:56 PM
> *that was getting all the female ,isnt that john . i know two johns one what was mike keller. and other one that was with zar.
> [snapback]3274902[/snapback]​*


bingo i had a girl in my lap almost the whole night and not always the same 1 lol


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> bingo i had a girl in my lap almost the whole night and not always the same 1 lol
> [snapback]3274919[/snapback]​[/quo
> i didnt know youu had a blazer , i thought you had a black f150 with bags . ohok now i know who you are .ur name is john right , i thought you where someone else .


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2005, 10:55 PM
> *Hey dualhex..can u add my flag to the logo instead of the mexico one.... :biggrin:
> viva espana.....
> [snapback]3274691[/snapback]​*


I know I am Aguirre, and I've been told the genealogy is traced back to spanish European decent. I think the mexicans would not want a spanish flag and everyone would want their own flag. It would look like the united nations. Others suggest more Realistic flags. Maybe their should be a voting topic with all the variants to get a broad input on the differences. Maybe it SHOULD be flagless, at least they cant clain it looks like the ULA logo as much.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam im a dambass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im an ass.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> > bingo i had a girl in my lap almost the whole night and not always the same 1 lol
> > [snapback]3274919[/snapback]​[/quo
> > i didnt know youu had a blazer , i thought you had a black f150 with bags . ohok now i know who you are .ur name is john right , i thought you where someone else .
> > [snapback]3274952[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

oh yea i didnt even know you had an account on here . may bad john. im a dam fool . if i knew it was you i would have told you sup.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

u hurt my feeling fuk it waz lol


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

no hard feelings john  , so sup :biggrin: see i do know ur name :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

its cool its about time u memer my namy lol


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

naw it was just an misunderstanding but im bout to go to bed laterz :wave:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

cooo latterz


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 14 2005, 07:48 PM
> *dats all good . if im Mr. focker than that makes u Mrs. focker trick. how u like me now. :biggrin:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3274117[/snapback]​*


just in case u forgot about san anto,and now dallas,u gaylord ***


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 15 2005, 07:04 AM
> *just in case u forgot about san anto,and now dallas,u gaylord ***
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a fat panocha from here. any other angles of it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: whats going on everyone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2005, 07:37 AM
> *:wave: whats going on everyone.
> [snapback]3275578[/snapback]​*


not much, does your pan look like that?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2005, 07:55 AM
> *not much, does your pan look like that?
> [snapback]3275630[/snapback]​*


:twak: STHU FOOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I have a fkn headache ... I hate Bud Lite ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 08:02 AM
> *I have a fkn headache ... I hate Bud Lite ...
> [snapback]3275649[/snapback]​*


my new baby


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 08:04 AM
> *my new baby
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 08:02 AM
> *I have a fkn headache ... I hate Bud Lite ...
> [snapback]3275649[/snapback]​*


ring me up nigz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 08:04 AM
> *my new baby
> 
> 
> ...


that's fkn tite Larrisa ... congratulations girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 08:05 AM
> *that's fkn tite Larrisa ... congratulations girl! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3275663[/snapback]​*


thank you thank you...i love it! it has a nice airbag setup, its already getting painted and striped next week


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 10:13 PM
> *:twak:  :twak: hey we are not all h.l.c. in here
> [snapback]3274473[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 08:04 AM
> *my new baby
> 
> 
> ...


looks good girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2005, 08:10 AM
> *looks good girl! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3275679[/snapback]​*


we all need to go cruisin' :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 08:12 AM
> *we all to go cruisin'  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3275686[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2005, 11:53 PM
> *ok well i was the 1 with the latinkustoms shirt and the 1 who had big johns shirt riped off
> [snapback]3274876[/snapback]​*


u just had to bring that up again huh


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 15 2005, 08:14 AM
> *u just had to bring that up again huh
> [snapback]3275693[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 15 2005, 08:14 AM
> *u just had to bring that up again huh
> [snapback]3275693[/snapback]​*


Nice hickie lil john. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 08:07 AM
> *thank you thank you...i love it! it has a nice airbag setup, its already getting painted and striped next week
> [snapback]3275671[/snapback]​*


 :0 what color?!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 08:17 AM
> *:0 what color?!
> [snapback]3275703[/snapback]​*


right now..just touching the same color but im pinstripping the hell out of it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 08:20 AM
> *right now..just touching the same color but im pinstripping the hell out of it
> [snapback]3275718[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 07:20 AM
> *right now..just touching the same color but im pinstripping the hell out of it
> [snapback]3275718[/snapback]​*



WHEN GOING CRUSING????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

FYI.....LOCO COMEDY JAM THIS SATUYDAY


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2005, 08:26 AM
> *WHEN GOING CRUSING????
> [snapback]3275746[/snapback]​*


i dont live in houston i just invaded the topic cause of dena


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 07:28 AM
> *i dont live in houston i just invaded the topic cause of dena
> [snapback]3275758[/snapback]​*



I'LL GO THERE?? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2005, 08:29 AM
> *I'LL GO THERE?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3275764[/snapback]​*


albuquerque cruisin :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 08:28 AM
> *i dont live in houston i just invaded the topic cause of dena
> [snapback]3275758[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 07:30 AM
> *albuquerque cruisin  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3275768[/snapback]​*



I'VE BEEN WANTING TO GO TO NEW MEXICO FOR VACATION


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2005, 08:32 AM
> *I'VE BEEN WANTING TO GO TO NEW MEXICO FOR VACATION
> [snapback]3275776[/snapback]​*


ive been wanting to go anywhere but here for vacation


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2005, 08:27 AM
> *FYI.....LOCO COMEDY JAM THIS <s>SATUYDAY</s> SATURDAY
> [snapback]3275751[/snapback]​*


what channel? who is going to be on it?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2005, 08:35 AM
> *what channel?  who is going to be on it?
> [snapback]3275789[/snapback]​*


live at the Verizon Wireless ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 08:43 AM
> *live at the Verizon Wireless ...
> [snapback]3275817[/snapback]​*


oh.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 07:43 AM
> *live at the Verizon Wireless ...
> [snapback]3275817[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 09:04 AM
> *my new baby
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 15 2005, 06:04 AM
> *just in case u forgot about san anto,and now dallas,u gaylord ***
> [snapback]3275501[/snapback]​*


damn.. its gotta be my bike


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 09:27 AM
> *thats nice :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3276044[/snapback]​*


thank you


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup provok and pink


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 09:36 AM
> *sup provok and pink
> [snapback]3276344[/snapback]​*



AND ME?? :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 10:36 AM
> *sup provok and pink
> [snapback]3276344[/snapback]​*


Wut up.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

you , you and the person behide you :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 09:39 AM
> *you , you and the person behide you :wave:
> [snapback]3276358[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam it was dead bout 30 seconds ago.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 08:27 AM
> *thats nice :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3276044[/snapback]​*


bitch looks clean as hell.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

any jokes somebody wanna tell.ok i got one for u.
me and the girl next door where playin strip poker , she was strippin and i was pokeing her. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 10:49 AM
> *any jokes somebody wanna tell.ok i got one for u.
> me and the girl next door where playin  strip poker , she was strippin and i was pokeing her.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3276425[/snapback]​*


dork


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 15 2005, 10:43 AM
> *bitch looks clean as hell.
> [snapback]3276392[/snapback]​*


thanks...it was a good pick up for only 6


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 11:50 AM
> *thanks...it was a good pick up for only 6
> [snapback]3276434[/snapback]​*


how many miles?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 10:52 AM
> *how many miles?
> [snapback]3276448[/snapback]​*


about 85


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE :wave:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deville_@Jun 15 2005, 11:55 AM
> *about 85
> [snapback]3276466[/snapback]​*


85,000? dam pretty good :thumbsup: i know this one female she paid 13,000 for 96 and had like 140,000miles :twak: :buttkick: . she was a fool just cuz it said caddy


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 15 2005, 08:14 AM
> *u just had to bring that up again huh
> [snapback]3275693[/snapback]​*


awww shut up foo u kno u likeded it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 07:02 AM
> *I have a fkn headache ... I hate Bud Lite ...
> [snapback]3275649[/snapback]​*


yourea fuckin rookie. do i gotta show u how to drink? :0

and pop was off the hook :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2005, 12:14 PM
> *yourea fuckin rookie. do  i gotta show u how to drink?  :0
> 
> and pop was off the hook  :uh:
> [snapback]3276604[/snapback]​*




:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2005, 11:14 AM
> *yourea fuckin rookie. do  i gotta show u how to drink?  :0
> 
> and pop was off the hook  :uh:
> [snapback]3276604[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 15 2005, 10:16 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3276616[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2005, 11:14 AM
> *yourea fuckin rookie. do  i gotta show u how to drink?  :0
> 
> and pop was off the hook  :uh:
> [snapback]3276604[/snapback]​*


yea i think oops i mean u really need 2 lol


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 11:01 AM
> *85,000? dam pretty good :thumbsup:  i know this one female she paid 13,000 for 96 and had like 140,000miles  :twak:  :buttkick: . she was a fool just cuz it said caddy
> [snapback]3276510[/snapback]​*


the guy i got it from needs money ...therefore i was like ill give you cash


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

te van a pegar bonafide1979 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2005, 11:14 AM
> *yourea fuckin rookie. do  i gotta show u how to drink?  :0
> 
> and pop was off the hook  :uh:
> [snapback]3276604[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sounds like someone is being corrupted...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wuzz up peeps :wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2005, 09:27 AM
> *FYI.....LOCO COMEDY JAM THIS SATUYDAY
> [snapback]3275751[/snapback]​*


how much for tickets


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

its all ways good at the heat wave i get my extra tan in for the summer


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

its all ways good at the heat wave i get my extra tan in for the summer


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 15 2005, 12:09 PM
> *wuzz up peeps :wave:
> [snapback]3276773[/snapback]​*


hey magic! :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 15 2005, 11:11 AM
> *awww shut up foo u kno u likeded it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3276588[/snapback]​*


ok maybe a little :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2005, 02:40 PM
> *hey magic! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3277138[/snapback]​*


Hey baby


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 15 2005, 01:56 PM
> *Hey baby
> [snapback]3277207[/snapback]​*


whatcha up to?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2005, 03:02 PM
> *whatcha up to?
> [snapback]3277221[/snapback]​*


nothin much just here at the house being bored, what you doing


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 15 2005, 02:07 PM
> *nothin much just here at the house being bored, what you doing
> [snapback]3277243[/snapback]​*


just working. feeling alot better than yesterday. im finally over that cold i had. :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 15 2005, 11:10 AM
> *how much for tickets
> [snapback]3276777[/snapback]​*


Mega 101.1 Presents Loco Comedy Jam with Mike Robles

Loco Comedy Jam with Mike Robles 

June 18, 2005 at 8:00PM

Verizon Wireless Theater 
Houston, TX 

»» BUY TICKETS «« 

Doors open 7:00 PM 

$33.50 & $26.50 & $23.50


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2005, 03:34 PM
> *just working. feeling alot better than yesterday. im finally over that cold i had. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3277401[/snapback]​*


wish I could say the same (work part that is), well i'm glad you no longer have the sniffles


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Mega 101.1 Presents Loco Comedy Jam with Mike Robles
> 
> Loco Comedy Jam with Mike Robles
> ...


hmmmmmm, I might have to look into that


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2005, 11:14 AM
> *yourea fuckin rookie. do  i gotta show u how to drink?  :0
> 
> and pop was off the hook  :uh:
> [snapback]3276604[/snapback]​*


I can't hang ...  
I told ya it was off the hook ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 15 2005, 02:54 PM
> *wish I could say the same (work part that is), well i'm glad you no longer have the sniffles
> [snapback]3277457[/snapback]​*


thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 03:17 PM
> *I can't hang ...
> I told ya it was off the hook ...
> [snapback]3277516[/snapback]​*


whats up for tonight?!?! :cheesy: hahaha!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey dena, did you have fun after POP??? heard you got your groove on...  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2005, 03:49 PM
> *hey dena, did you have fun after POP??? heard you got your groove on...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3277607[/snapback]​*


yeah ... we went to ghetto as Roy's (Navigation) ... it was my first time ... I'm not going there again ... it was nasty ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 03:54 PM
> *yeah ... we went to ghetto as Roy's (Navigation) ... it was my first time ... I'm not going there again ... it was nasty ... :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3277629[/snapback]​*


oh nah ive never been there. glad you went and i didnt!!! hahahahaa!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2005, 02:49 PM
> *hey dena, did you have fun after POP??? heard you got your groove on...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3277607[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2005, 03:57 PM
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3277639[/snapback]​*


whats up chevy! :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2005, 02:58 PM
> *whats up chevy!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3277648[/snapback]​*


was up 

looks like i might not be playing softball 2nite


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2005, 03:59 PM
> *was up
> 
> looks like i might not be playing softball 2nite
> [snapback]3277649[/snapback]​*


cause of the weather?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2005, 10:29 AM
> *damn.. its gotta be my bike
> [snapback]3276060[/snapback]​*


 shit 713 ridaz. u sure seem 2 remember the San Anto. trip last year. i guess u want 2 go back 2 Polisters 2 c ur She-Man Chuck. this year u and homer trickson sure remember it well. i guess u both want it . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :around:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2005, 03:00 PM
> *cause of the weather?
> [snapback]3277654[/snapback]​*



yup, what u up 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

whats da deal Big Bird?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

darkness it aint ur bike. its just homer & 713 want it 2 be a man cuase dats what day really like :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 15 2005, 03:05 PM
> *whats da deal Big Bird?
> [snapback]3277675[/snapback]​*


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

hey chevylo97 what ever happened 2 ur club. last time i heard was when me and ouija judged the show.?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

wheres dat Gaylord Focker 713ridaz. r u wit ur main man ""CHUCK" . did he com 2 c u or Homertrickson? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

i c u loser pimpson. chucks lookn 4 u and 713.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

so what ya'll talking bout up in here . sup peeps


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

shit ness just tryn 2 c if homer and 713 r with dat man " CHUCK " ?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

................


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 05:52 PM
> *hey look what i found on the net  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3277790[/snapback]​*


dam dats a FUGLY azz pic. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

homer ill talk shit wit u later got 2 play a game n madden 05'


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

have fun


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2005, 02:54 PM
> *yeah ... we went to ghetto as Roy's (Navigation) ... it was my first time ... I'm not going there again ... it was nasty ... :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3277629[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 15 2005, 05:40 PM
> *:wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]3277999[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup (Cheech Voice) Whats Happening....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 15 2005, 06:02 PM
> *sup (Cheech Voice) Whats Happening....
> [snapback]3278074[/snapback]​*


chilando


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2005, 04:33 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3277970[/snapback]​*


guess she dont know about them hoods yet!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

oh u back from ur date wit chuck.?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

were u go 713 ridaz?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

oh i guess chuck is at ur house? mr 713.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

wazzup man!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 15 2005, 07:17 PM
> *wazzup man!!
> [snapback]3278126[/snapback]​*


what chuck left already? or he wit homer? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

wuz up Mrs. Chuck i c u.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

hey its chucks 2 tricks i guess he left?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup htownnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 15 2005, 03:08 PM
> *darkness it aint ur bike. its just homer & 713 want it 2 be a man cuase dats what day really like :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3277689[/snapback]​*


lol yea i bet.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 15 2005, 06:12 PM
> *guess she dont know about them hoods yet!!!
> [snapback]3278110[/snapback]​*


:happysad: I thought we were going to the other Roy's, the one on Broadway, I think :dunno: ... I've been to that one before ... it's a little better :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

wuz up darkness?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 15 2005, 08:16 PM
> *wuz up darkness?
> [snapback]3278931[/snapback]​*


whats da deal my *****


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup htown


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

************THE OFFICIAL LOGO OF THE HLC *************


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Looks good now time for the patches LOL


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 15 2005, 10:56 PM
> *sup htown
> [snapback]3279049[/snapback]​*


sup homie :wave:, I need to place an order :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 11:25 PM
> ************THE OFFICAL LOGO OF THE HLC *************
> [snapback]3279143[/snapback]​[/b]


Oops Mispell...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jun 15 2005, 11:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what i'm saying, hit us with the patches


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 09:25 PM
> ************THE OFFICIAL LOGO OF THE HLC ************
> [snapback]3279143[/snapback]​*


U HAPPY .......BLOCK.... :uh: ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 11:41 PM
> *U HAPPY .......BLOCK.... :uh: ...
> [snapback]3279188[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps whats the topic for today?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

awww yea hell yea now i like that logo :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 11:44 PM
> *sup peeps whats the topic for today?
> [snapback]3279193[/snapback]​*


New logo, and I killed my dog


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 11:41 PM
> *U HAPPY .......BLOCK.... :uh: ...
> [snapback]3279188[/snapback]​*


yes yes i am... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 09:45 PM
> *awww yea hell yea now i like that logo :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3279197[/snapback]​*


u can thank DualHex02 for that..we were working on it for 3hrs..trying to decide


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Sup , DuBsDNtRuB, Senor_Magic, Emperor Goofy, latincartel


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 15 2005, 09:48 PM
> *Sup
> [snapback]3279212[/snapback]​*


*MY COCK!!!*


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 11:51 PM
> *MY COCK!!!
> [snapback]3279228[/snapback]​*


B=COCK=========D :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 15 2005, 11:48 PM
> *Sup , DuBsDNtRuB, Senor_Magic, Emperor Goofy, latincartel
> [snapback]3279212[/snapback]​*


Sup :wave:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

que onda conrad...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

SUP BLOCK uffin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 15 2005, 11:54 PM
> *whoa!
> [snapback]3279242[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 11:54 PM
> *SUP BLOCK uffin:
> [snapback]3279245[/snapback]​*


still smoking ness...


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 10:54 PM
> *que onda conrad...
> [snapback]3279244[/snapback]​*


  just checking la onda here, been working my ass off eh, and been sick as hell, have'nt been able to get on la computa homez, still want to go to one of yallz meeting bro :thumbsup: let me know when tha next one goes down


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 11:56 PM
> *
> [snapback]3279257[/snapback]​*


its fixed its fixed


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 15 2005, 03:27 PM
> *hey chevylo97 what ever happened 2 ur club. last time i heard was when me and ouija judged the show.?
> [snapback]3277728[/snapback]​*


we are inactive b/c we are not doing anything, so everyone is taking some time out to pull themselves 2gether... If we all can get our shit 2gether we will be back or maybe we won't... only time will tell..


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Mmmmm... awkard silence....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2005, 04:33 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3277970[/snapback]​*



i went to roy's once about 2yr ago & never have gone back.....my place is the westcott


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Jun 15 2005, 09:59 PM
> * just checking la onda here, been working my ass off eh, and been sick as hell, have'nt been able to get on la computa homez, still want to go to one of yallz meeting bro :thumbsup: let me know when tha next one goes down
> [snapback]3279267[/snapback]​*


PM sent...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 12:14 AM
> *
> [snapback]3279316[/snapback]​*


All right (jumps for joy) anotha show :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 10:14 PM
> *
> [snapback]3279316[/snapback]​*


sounds like a big show... just might attend it.... just another trophy for the sic deville


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 12:17 AM
> *
> [snapback]3279326[/snapback]​*


That's my homie Ruby in the white dress, she's hot ain't she


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 10:17 PM
> *
> [snapback]3279326[/snapback]​*


and ill be there too...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2005, 12:19 AM
> *and ill be there too...
> [snapback]3279336[/snapback]​*


You better :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC will be attending all Houston shows..cause you know we dont get that many anymore..oh yea Magic tell your homegurl.."I HIT IT!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 12:22 AM
> *HLC will be attending all Houston shows..cause you know we dont get that many anymore..oh yea Magic tel your homegurl.."I HIT IT!!!"
> [snapback]3279345[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok i'll tell her


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 10:14 PM
> *
> [snapback]3279316[/snapback]​*



Richie Carmona...... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2005, 10:31 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3279358[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Krazy Juan.....what u think of our new logo my *HLC brother??*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happened with the other one


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

im goignt o try to make it to the shows, dam i get to do something to my ride . somethign big.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 10:34 PM
> *wuz up Krazy Juan.....what u think of our new logo my HLC brother??
> [snapback]3279374[/snapback]​*


two THUMBS UP !!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2005, 10:35 PM
> *what happened with the other one
> [snapback]3279377[/snapback]​*


to many negative opinions about it..dont want to be called "copy catz" cause of some flags... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh ok


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 12:35 AM
> *im goignt o try to make it to the shows, dam i get to do something to my ride . somethign big.
> [snapback]3279378[/snapback]​*


well hurry it up :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 15 2005, 10:37 PM
> *two THUMBS UP !!!!!!
> [snapback]3279381[/snapback]​*


  ..good.... i havent heard one complaint yet.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 12:41 AM
> * ..good.... i havent heard one complaint yet.....
> [snapback]3279400[/snapback]​*


and you never will, so start with the patches already


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

but the logo looks way better . :worship: :worship: :worship: Dual


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 10:45 PM
> *it need a star on the logo where the blue it at . i just wanna to see what it looks like . so dont get offend by it.
> [snapback]3279418[/snapback]​*


I'm going to KILL u Nes!!!! :angry: ..j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 12:45 AM
> *it need a star on the logo where the blue it at . i just wanna to see what it looks like . so dont get offend by it.
> [snapback]3279418[/snapback]​*


Looks like to many stars to me...just my 2 cents


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i like fuckin with ya'll :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 15 2005, 10:47 PM
> *Looks like to many stars to me...just my 2 cents
> [snapback]3279434[/snapback]​*


Nes is going to be seeing stars!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> Nes is going to be seeing stars!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3279446[/snapback]​[/quote
> :twak: goofy hitting nes


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Jon...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 12:49 AM
> *i like fuckin with ya'll :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3279444[/snapback]​*


Careful Ness Goofy's gonna hurt yah


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 16 2005, 12:53 AM
> *Careful Ness Goofy's gonna hurt yah
> [snapback]3279471[/snapback]​*


i'll just but him a sour apple


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 15 2005, 10:54 PM
> *i'll just buy him a sour apple
> [snapback]3279481[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: .i got u next time homie..u drink that donkey piss.....i mean Corona


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 16 2005, 12:43 AM
> *and you never will, so start with the patches already
> [snapback]3279406[/snapback]​*


hey goofy i wanna big patch on the back of my shirt . :thumbsup:
i'll paid for it.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Another Car Show...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

And another one...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 01:00 AM
> *hey goofy i wanna big  patch on the back of my shirt .  :thumbsup:
> i'll paid for it.
> [snapback]3279516[/snapback]​*


yeah wouldn't mind having one of those but on the back of a dickies work shirt or Ben davis


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 16 2005, 01:05 AM
> *yeah wouldn't mind having one of those but on the back of a dickies work shirt or Ben davis
> [snapback]3279542[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: thats what im talking bout


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 01:06 AM
> *:thumbsup: thats what im talking bout
> [snapback]3279551[/snapback]​*


you know I gotta keep it o.g. style homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up BLIZZOCK


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 01:08 AM
> *wuz up BLIZZOCK
> [snapback]3279557[/snapback]​*


chillin chillin you???


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn two shows on the same day, wich one should I attend


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Country Rollers is in El Campo ,Texas and Bumper 2 Bumper is at George R. Brown


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 01:25 AM
> *im sorry but...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..again i'm sorry
> [snapback]3279642[/snapback]​*


what the name?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 16 2005, 01:20 AM
> *Country Rollers is in El Campo ,Texas and Bumper 2 Bumper is at George R. Brown
> [snapback]3279616[/snapback]​*


Location don't matter homie I'd travel halfway around the world to attend a show


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 16 2005, 12:05 AM
> *yeah wouldn't mind having one of those but on the back of a dickies work shirt or Ben davis
> [snapback]3279542[/snapback]​*


Where do you think I could find a Dickies work shirt my size 4X?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 15 2005, 11:44 PM
> *Where do you think I could find a Dickies work shirt my size 4X?
> [snapback]3279743[/snapback]​*


LORD LOS......RISE!!!!! :biggrin: ..try walmart or Greenspoint mall


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 01:44 AM
> *Where do you think I could find a Dickies work shirt my size 4X?
> [snapback]3279743[/snapback]​*


get them online, here's the site homie Dickies You can get them till like 7X I think


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

......


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Goofy but I've already tried Walmart they only carry up to 2X. Senor I just got out of the Dickies website I ordered a catalog, now I just gotta wait 4 to 6 weeks for delivery.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 02:03 AM
> *Thanks Goofy but I've already tried Walmart they only carry up to 2X. Senor I just got out of the Dickies website I ordered a catalog, now I just gotta wait 4 to 6 weeks for delivery.
> [snapback]3279807[/snapback]​*


cool homie glad I could help, that's where I get all of my dickies merchandise, cuzz I haven't found a shop in H-town that carries the bigger sizes yet


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Whats up los. Gonna have that money for you to paint los's bike. he said he would have it by friday and i will have it in primer for monday,


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I dont know if you've seen the Dickies dress shirts at Walmart,but I've seen some really nice shirts and it really sucks when I cant even buy them cuz they too small.Also I've noticed Lowrider doesnt make big size shirts either.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Los here is what i did today on the tahoe finally coming together. did you see my other post. Still have alot to do but comming together from when i got it all chopped up from the other place.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jun 16 2005, 01:14 AM
> *Whats up los. Gonna have that money for you to paint los's bike. he said he would have it by friday and i will have it in primer for monday,
> [snapback]3279829[/snapback]​*


 Ok that sounds good. Imma be over at the shop tommorrow after I pull out and wash my AC unit.Sorry I couldnt make it today, I had a bunch of trips, had to pick up my check at 3:00.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 02:17 AM
> *I dont know if you've seen the Dickies dress shirts at Walmart,but I've seen some really nice shirts and it really sucks when I cant even buy them cuz they too small.Also I've noticed Lowrider doesnt make big size shirts either.
> [snapback]3279832[/snapback]​*



i saw some dickies shirts on ebay and I asked the lady i bought them from if she had larger sizes and she can get whatever size needed.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

draggin frame on 22's huh ?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

were they the dress type or the t-shirt pocket type?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

work shirts button up


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

DOES ANYONE ON HERE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A FRONT HALF OF AN IMPALA X FRAME?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Imma have to get with you on that tommorrow/today.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Mondo showed up today and saw his bike. he said he wish his truck was that color so we might be painting his truck too, after he saw the painted pieces i did already he said he isnt going to sell it anymore. also joe called me today and is interested in gettting his ss painted once we get the booth up. he said he will wait. cool huh.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

coo im gonna go to redline to get a custom decal made for the bike and i remember they told me they can get shirts too so i can check there too.. what about checking the flee market? I used to buy stuffo from there too. does it have to be dickies.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Los did you talk to your bro about the work he wants done.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Which Joe?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 02:34 AM
> *Which Joe?
> [snapback]3279873[/snapback]​*



64 joe


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 02:17 AM
> *I dont know if you've seen the Dickies dress shirts at Walmart,but I've seen some really nice shirts and it really sucks when I cant even buy them cuz they too small.Also I've noticed Lowrider doesnt make big size shirts either.
> [snapback]3279832[/snapback]​*


yeah, I know how you feel, I be having the same trouble


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Brakes looked at. Sporradic ABS triggering.Ball joints top, bottom.Front suspension inspection. Shocks replaced, all 4. AC recharge.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

cool well i can do all that for him abs hmm i might have to hook up the scanner to figure that one out. but everything else easy stuffo


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sup Zar, Hamnizzle :wave:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 16 2005, 12:59 AM
> *Sup Zar, Hamnizzle :wave:
> [snapback]3279920[/snapback]​*


wuz up magic...whats the deal playa


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 16 2005, 03:03 AM
> *wuz up magic...whats the deal playa
> [snapback]3279927[/snapback]​*


nothing just here chillin, trying to pass the time


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Mayne it's lonely up in here


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 16 2005, 12:25 AM
> *Richie Carmona...... :angry:
> [snapback]3279348[/snapback]​*


yes dave Aug. 7th is Richard Carmona


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 12:44 AM
> *Where do you think I could find a Dickies work shirt my size 4X?
> [snapback]3279743[/snapback]​*



you might want to try shortys i know the they carry a bigg selection of dickies merchandise and even for thr over-healthy folks...i know they go pretty big on shorts and pants cant tell you just how large they go on shirts...just thought i'd let you know.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 11:37 PM
> *to many negative opinions about it..dont want to be called "copy catz" cause of some flags... :uh:
> [snapback]3279382[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

looks good.


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jun 12 2005, 12:05 AM
> *HA HA FUNNY HOW OLD ARE YOU AGAIN  ?
> [snapback]3261006[/snapback]​*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 12:25 AM
> *DOES ANYONE ON HERE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A FRONT HALF OF AN IMPALA X FRAME?
> [snapback]3279851[/snapback]​*


i got a full frame u can cut in half!!!let me now!!!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latincartel_@Jun 16 2005, 06:38 AM
> *you might want to try shortys i know the they carry a bigg selection of dickies merchandise and even for thr over-healthy folks...i know they go pretty big on shorts and pants cant tell you just how large they go on shirts...just thought i'd let you know.......
> [snapback]3280040[/snapback]​*



hey los's 64 what sun god never been there but doesnt hurt to call.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2005, 10:25 PM
> ************THE OFFICIAL LOGO OF THE HLC ************
> [snapback]3279143[/snapback]​*


why didn't you put the motto on the bottom :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 12:44 AM
> *Where do you think I could find a Dickies work shirt my size 4X?
> [snapback]3279743[/snapback]​*


we carry a wide selection of ben davis gear, low rider, dickies and so on. If we don'nt have your size we can get it delieverd within 3-5 working days, we are located at The Pasadena Town Square Mall next to the Sears entrance.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 12:44 AM
> *Where do you think I could find a Dickies work shirt my size 4X?
> [snapback]3279743[/snapback]​*


we carry a wide selection of ben davis gear, low rider, dickies and so on. If we don'nt have your size we can get it delieverd within 3-5 working days, we are located at The Pasadena Town Square Mall next to the Sears entrance.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2005, 09:47 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3280527[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

aw!!! best friends!!! hahahahahha!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Jun 16 2005, 10:01 AM
> *we carry a wide selection of ben davis gear, low rider, dickies and so on. If we don'nt have your size we can get it delieverd within 3-5 working days, we are located at The Pasadena Town Square Mall next to the Sears entrance.
> [snapback]3280574[/snapback]​*


hey how much is the blue astros jersey on the wall???


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Jun 15 2005, 01:06 PM
> *its all ways good at the heat wave i get my extra tan in for the summer
> [snapback]3277005[/snapback]​*



Hmmm, not me. I'm brown as it is, and I don't need any black jokes again.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Jun 16 2005, 10:01 AM
> *we carry a wide selection of ben davis gear, low rider, dickies and so on. If we don'nt have your size we can get it delieverd within 3-5 working days, we are located at The Pasadena Town Square Mall next to the Sears entrance.
> [snapback]3280574[/snapback]​*


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2005, 10:14 AM
> *hey how much is the blue astros jersey on the wall???
> [snapback]3280579[/snapback]​*


there $100.00, or 150 for two jerseys


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Jun 16 2005, 10:18 AM
> *there $100.00, or 150 for two jerseys
> [snapback]3280600[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2005, 10:14 AM
> *hey how much is the blue astros jersey on the wall???
> [snapback]3280579[/snapback]​*


this girl's shopping online .. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2005, 10:13 AM
> *aw!!! best friends!!! hahahahahha!!!
> [snapback]3280578[/snapback]​*


:twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 16 2005, 10:20 AM
> *this girl's shopping online .. lol
> [snapback]3280607[/snapback]​*


hell pasadena is too dayum far for me to go and check it out myself! you already know where i stay...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 16 2005, 10:21 AM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]3280609[/snapback]​*


the bestest friends in the whole wide world!!! :roflmao:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jun 16 2005, 09:15 AM
> *Hmmm, not me. I'm brown as it is, and I don't need any black jokes again.
> [snapback]3280586[/snapback]​*


WELL DIDNT MEAN TO OFFEND YOU ESE PERO YO SOY MEJICANO


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

hey wuzz up Chuco, just seen you in the taco shop bideo...eres un star now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 16 2005, 09:34 AM
> *hey wuzz up Chuco, just seen you in the taco shop bideo...eres un star now
> [snapback]3280655[/snapback]​*


where u see it at


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Provok ... you ready?!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 16 2005, 10:45 AM
> *Hey Provok ... you ready?!
> [snapback]3280731[/snapback]​*


HELL YEA :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2005, 10:43 AM
> *where u see it at
> [snapback]3280717[/snapback]​*


Chingo Bling Video


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 16 2005, 10:46 AM
> *HELL YEA :biggrin:
> [snapback]3280742[/snapback]​*


Hey ... I've got all these numbers for those potential models that we met on Tuesday ... you need to hit me up so we can discuss


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 16 2005, 10:49 AM
> *Hey ... I've got all these numbers for those potential models that we met on Tuesday ... you need to hit me up so we can discuss
> [snapback]3280753[/snapback]​*


Koo. We'll discuss it tonite once we start drinking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2005, 11:43 AM
> *where u see it at
> [snapback]3280717[/snapback]​*


Here's the link homie Taco Shop
I wonder if this is the one scheduled to come out on MTV


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin: Manosas :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 16 2005, 12:04 PM
> *:biggrin: Manosas :biggrin:
> [snapback]3280800[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: Gettin' Wetters and Betters!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 16 2005, 10:49 AM
> *Hey ... I've got all these numbers for those potential models that we met on Tuesday ... you need to hit me up so we can discuss
> [snapback]3280753[/snapback]​*


The Lifeguard :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 16 2005, 11:43 AM
> *The Lifeguard :biggrin:
> [snapback]3281004[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: I should have taken my camera w/me .. :ugh: ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I need CPR...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps, anyone know of a place that sells bags and shit like that?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 12:03 PM
> *sup peeps, anyone know of a place that sells bags and shit like that?
> [snapback]3281240[/snapback]​*


hand bags???? :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up lonestar....


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yea you know paper or plastic. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2005, 11:24 AM
> *I need CPR...
> [snapback]3281145[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2005, 09:29 AM
> *hell pasadena is too dayum far for me to go and check it out myself! you already know where i stay...
> [snapback]3280629[/snapback]​*


WHERE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Monica(Hny Brn Eyz)...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2005, 09:13 AM
> *aw!!! best friends!!! hahahahahha!!!
> [snapback]3280578[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 02:03 PM
> *sup peeps, anyone know of a place that sells bags and shit like that?
> [snapback]3281240[/snapback]​*


give Da Blocc a call, he knows of a few places


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i wanna install myself , cuz i have been gettin fucked left and right . Half of these fools do sum boo boo as work .


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

.....


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

if you wanna done right you gotta do it ur self.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2005, 12:24 PM
> *I need CPR...
> [snapback]3281145[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2005, 01:16 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3281297[/snapback]​*


shake them haterz off ... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 16 2005, 01:13 PM
> *WHERE
> [snapback]3281282[/snapback]​*


willowbrook area.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 01:15 PM
> *wuz up Monica(Hny Brn Eyz)...
> [snapback]3281289[/snapback]​*


:wave: sup.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2005, 01:16 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3281297[/snapback]​*


yawn...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 16 2005, 01:33 PM
> *shake them haterz off ...  :0
> [snapback]3281340[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2005, 12:39 PM
> *willowbrook area.
> [snapback]3281347[/snapback]​*



ME TOO....WELL THE HORSE TRACK


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 16 2005, 02:33 PM
> *ME TOO....WELL THE HORSE TRACK
> [snapback]3281463[/snapback]​*


yea that track is like 5 mins away...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave: sup people


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

NO DRAMA TODAY? WAIT TILL TONITE! LOL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I GUESS IM NOT WANTED HERE, I SHALL LEAVE.


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON PEOPLE ANYTHING GOING ON TONITE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 16 2005, 02:38 PM
> *:wave: sup people
> [snapback]3281482[/snapback]​*


hey you!!! :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppppppppp hhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttoooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guess_who_@Jun 16 2005, 02:54 PM
> *WHATS GOING ON PEOPLE ANYTHING GOING ON TONITE
> [snapback]3281537[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 16 2005, 03:04 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]3281732[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A 63 IMP PROJECT HAS NO ENGINE OR TRANNY ...
ASKING $1000 O/B/O WILL POST PICS UP LATER ON WERE TAKEN W/CAM PHONE IF YOU NEED MORE DETAILED PICS LET ME KNOW ILL GET EM FOR YOU


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 16 2005, 01:44 AM
> *Where do you think I could find a Dickies work shirt my size 4X?
> [snapback]3279743[/snapback]​*



Like Latin Cartel said give Shorty a try. He's got everything Dickies,even baby dickies. If you need any kind of embroidering, like club shirts, hats, etc he can do. He even does club plaques and car show trophies.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

And another show...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey I 've heard that band, The Tie That Binds......seen em at Fitzgeralds. Saw them one of the times I saw Eyeagainst.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

i c u reading Mr. Ouija. hows it hanging? call u in alittle while. try and guess who this is Jon Micheal Chuck


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

mr ouija go to bikes and models forum and look in post ur trikes i put something 4 u 2 see.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

heres 3 pics of the car as i posted earlier if u need more detailed pics let me know ill get em for you car would make an excellent hopper


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 16 2005, 04:03 PM
> *i c u reading Mr. Ouija. hows it hanging? call u in alittle while. try and guess who this is Jon Micheal Chuck
> [snapback]3282110[/snapback]​*



I' telling Mrs. Ouija........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 16 2005, 04:03 PM
> *i c u reading Mr. Ouija. hows it hanging? call u in alittle while. try and guess who this is Jon Micheal Chuck
> [snapback]3282110[/snapback]​*



I' telling Mrs. Ouija........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup BLOCK?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 16 2005, 07:01 PM
> *I' telling Mrs. Ouija........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3282330[/snapback]​*


say dave u can tell her. he wont get in trouble. i was at one of our members house and his wife was on the computer. i told her 2 tell him wuz up. nice try. dat boy dont do no wrong. Mrs. Ouija got him by da " SACK" lol lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

wuz up mike


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 16 2005, 05:50 PM
> *say dave u can tell her. he wont get in trouble. i was at one of our members house and his wife was on the computer. i told her 2 tell him wuz up. nice try. dat boy dont do no wrong. Mrs. Ouija got him by da " SACK" lol lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> [snapback]3282591[/snapback]​*


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup magic ,krazy,goofy and everyone else :wave:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz up peeps. whut it dew????? i see lots of peeps tonite


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 10:51 PM
> *sup magic ,krazy,goofy and everyone else :wave:
> [snapback]3283287[/snapback]​*


Sup homie :wave:, and wuzz up to everyone else out there :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

wuz up goffy,ness and ev1 else.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up HLC..and Htown riderz!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

homer were is ur man "Chuck" ? he go back 2 San Anto. already?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

bout time else answer :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 16 2005, 08:58 PM
> *wuz up goffy.
> [snapback]3283330[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

i c we got a peeper again! we c u Anonymous.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

well Disturbed we might actualy have our first car show this year. its gettn closer 2 da contract signing. mayb 1 week or so we will know.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 16 2005, 07:45 PM
> *wassup BLOCK?
> [snapback]3282556[/snapback]​*


Sup!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Que haces vandalized318?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 16 2005, 09:02 PM
> *well Disturbed we might actualy have our first car show this year. its gettn closer 2 da contract signing. mayb 1 week or so we will know.
> [snapback]3283369[/snapback]​*



WWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 12:17 AM
> *
> [snapback]3279326[/snapback]​*


hey that girl is on cpixel.com her screen name is ruby dam she fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

No hay pedo...

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

what u suprised dave that after 8 yrs. we might have 1 of our own!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 11:14 PM
> *hey  that girl is on cpixel.com her screen name is ruby dam she fine. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3283392[/snapback]​*


is show being thrown by that armondo guy? does any body know?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 11:14 PM
> *hey  that girl is on cpixel.com her screen name is ruby dam she fine. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3283392[/snapback]​*


hey leave my primas name out yo mouth :angry: :twak:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

que onda cutty. juan's not ready for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 16 2005, 11:18 PM
> *hey leave my primas name out yo mouth  :angry:  :twak:
> [snapback]3283410[/snapback]​*


boy ness u better b a good boy or Senior Magic might make u vanish :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 16 2005, 09:17 PM
> *what u suprised dave that after 8 yrs. we might have 1 of our own!
> [snapback]3283403[/snapback]​*


took long enough :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 16 2005, 11:21 PM
> *boy ness u better b a good boy or Senior Magic might make u vanish :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3283422[/snapback]​*


Nah it's cool, I know chingos de vatos wanna get with her


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> hey leave my primas name out yo mouth :angry: :twak:
> [snapback]3283410[/snapback]​[/quot
> what a small world ,didnt know.
> so sup magic , makes it easy for me to talk to her. :biggrin:
> naw i wouldnt do that ,thats ur cuzin have much respect for ya she is out of my league anyways. :buttkick: getting kicked by magic :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 16 2005, 11:21 PM
> *took long enough :biggrin:
> [snapback]3283426[/snapback]​*


like wise man say Good Things Come To Those That Wait. Believe me we been waiting. hope it works this year tried last but the venue backed out.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Jun 16 2005, 11:20 PM
> *que onda cutty.  juan's not ready for me
> [snapback]3283419[/snapback]​*



I might have one for Sunday though, still waiting for her to get back with me. We'll see...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 16 2005, 11:18 PM
> *hey leave my primas name out yo mouth  :angry:  :twak:
> [snapback]3283410[/snapback]​*


naw why im going to go what i do best swallow it.lolol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> > hey leave my primas name out yo mouth :angry: :twak:
> > [snapback]3283410[/snapback]​[/quot
> > what a small world ,didnt know.
> > so sup magic , makes it easy for me to talk to her. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 09:23 PM
> *naw why im going to go what i do best swallow it.lolol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3283440[/snapback]​*


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Sup goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up block.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up EVER.....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 11:42 PM
> *wuz up block.....
> [snapback]3283497[/snapback]​*


chillin chillin


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wheres everyone at????


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 11:42 PM
> *Wuz up EVER.....
> [snapback]3283503[/snapback]​*


sup :wave:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks houston stylez (old and new members)friends and family. For getting me to the countless carsh0ws and for the endless nights , thanks everyone for the support. Even for the haters thanks cuz if it wasnt for ya'll , ya'll have pushed me to get where my ride is at today so thanks :thumbsup: and :worship: :worship: to GOD thanks "G" Also the rest of H.L.C and non HLC. Its so crazy lookin back , i was like dam i wanna be in the magainze one day . We Made it ya'll after 4 years houston is on the map.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

hey ness why every time i mentiton Chuck does ur boy Homer Pimpson run off. i guess he doesnt want ev1 2 know bout his man from San Anto. that he meet at polyester last year.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 09:53 PM
> *thanks houston stylez (old and new members)friends and  family.Also  the rest of H.L.C For getting me to the countless carsh0ws and for the endless  nights , thanks everyone  for the support. Even for the haters thanks cuz if it wasnt for ya'll , ya'll have pushed me to get where my ride is at today so thanks :thumbsup:  and  :worship:  :worship: to GOD thanks "G" Its so crazy lookin back , i was like dam i wanna be in the magainze one . We Made it ya'll after 4 years houston is on the map.
> [snapback]3283554[/snapback]​*


  Big ups to *THE NASTY NES!!!!!*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 11:53 PM
> *thanks houston stylez (old and new members)friends and  family.Also  the rest of H.L.C For getting me to the countless carsh0ws and for the endless  nights , thanks everyone  for the support. Even for the haters thanks cuz if it wasnt for ya'll , ya'll have pushed me to get where my ride is at today so thanks :thumbsup:  and  :worship:  :worship: to GOD thanks "G" Its so crazy lookin back , i was like dam i wanna be in the magainze one . We Made it ya'll after 4 years houston is on the map.
> [snapback]3283554[/snapback]​*


Congrats Homie, we've got nothing but love for you...someday my ride will grace those pages


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 16 2005, 11:54 PM
> *hey ness why every time i mentiton Chuck does ur boy Homer Pimpson run off. i guess he doesnt want ev1 2 know bout his man from San Anto. that he meet at polyester last year.....
> [snapback]3283558[/snapback]​*


dont know what ur talking bout . :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 17 2005, 12:00 AM
> *dont know what ur talking bout . :dunno:
> [snapback]3283587[/snapback]​*


last year at the san anto lrm show that we all went to .did u go? dont remember.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

naw i didnt go i went to mexico , they went to the carshwo not me.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Dualhex02...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wassup...just doing some late night reading trying to catch up....havent seen any negative logo posts...did you get any feedback?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup dualhex luving the logo :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 11:25 PM
> *sup dualhex luving the logo :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3283699[/snapback]​*



Cool....it was mostly up to Goofy...I was just his hands in creating the logo. We did alot of back and forth, changes and came up with that, like goofy said, after about 3 hrs and many variations.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2005, 10:25 PM
> *wassup...just doing some late night reading trying to catch up....havent seen any negative logo posts...did you get any feedback?
> [snapback]3283694[/snapback]​*


1% negative......99% positive  .....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2005, 11:29 PM
> *1% negative......99% positive  .....
> [snapback]3283717[/snapback]​*



I guess thats a good reaction. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

i think u, dualhex and goffy ran all the haters off the other day.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 16 2005, 10:33 PM
> *i think u, dualhex and goffy ran all the haters off the other day.
> [snapback]3283742[/snapback]​*


i guess they missed u ,u post whore!!dam newbie


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

hey 713ridaz were is ur boys Homer pimpson and CHUCK ur main man?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 17 2005, 12:38 AM
> *i guess they missed u ,u post whore!!dam newbie
> [snapback]3283769[/snapback]​*


dont b mad cause ur man chuck had 2 go back 2 san anto already.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 16 2005, 11:33 PM
> *i think u, dualhex and goffy ran all the haters off the other day.
> [snapback]3283742[/snapback]​*



 I have that effect on some people :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 16 2005, 10:33 PM
> *i think u, dualhex and goffy ran all the haters off the other day.
> [snapback]3283742[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MR Goffy...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 17 2005, 12:44 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MR Goffy...
> [snapback]3283826[/snapback]​*


mayb 1 day it will say .. goffy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 16 2005, 02:03 PM
> *sup peeps, anyone know of a place that sells bags and shit like that?
> [snapback]3281240[/snapback]​*



if you need air ride parts or kits i can get it for you..


Marcustoms


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP PROVOK, U ALRIGHT HOMIE, WHERE SHE GO?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 02:00 AM
> *SUP PROVOK, U ALRIGHT HOMIE, WHERE SHE GO?
> [snapback]3284343[/snapback]​*


Which one? I was on the white girl. That ***** B was all on that shit when we were leaving. Phucket.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I HAD A GOOD TIME TONITE. IT WAS NICE SEEING SOME OF THE LIL CREW HANG OUT TOGETHER AND HAVE SOME DRINKS.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 17 2005, 03:02 AM
> *Which one? I was on the white girl. That ***** B was all on that shit when we were leaving. Phucket.
> [snapback]3284359[/snapback]​*


THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT, THAT BOY B PIMPIN. LOL


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I had fun too. We need to do it more often. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL ITS TIME FOR ME TO HIT THE SACK, IM TIRED AND SLEEPY. TALK TO U LATERZ.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Tie That Binds are cool...Teresa's cousins are 2 of the members of the band...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: hello everyone!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 03:02 AM
> *I HAD A GOOD TIME TONITE. IT WAS NICE SEEING SOME OF THE LIL CREW HANG OUT TOGETHER AND HAVE SOME DRINKS.
> [snapback]3284360[/snapback]​*


dam dont know how to invite :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 17 2005, 08:29 AM
> *dam dont know how to invite  :angry:
> [snapback]3285319[/snapback]​*


i know huh!!! :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB+Jun 17 2005, 09:29 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I FEEL THE SAME WAY* :angry:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup magic


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 17 2005, 08:39 AM
> *I FEEL THE SAME WAY  :angry:
> [snapback]3285361[/snapback]​*


man...that sucks!!! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 02:02 AM
> *I HAD A GOOD TIME TONITE. IT WAS NICE SEEING SOME OF THE LIL CREW HANG OUT TOGETHER AND HAVE SOME DRINKS.
> [snapback]3284360[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2005, 08:37 AM
> *i know huh!!!  :angry:
> [snapback]3285351[/snapback]​*


MAYBE IF YOU WOULD ANSWER YOUR PHONE :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 16 2005, 10:24 PM
> *homie you know I 'd hook you up, cuzz she ain't really my cuzz just a cool ass homegurl
> [snapback]3283443[/snapback]​*


Speaking of primas ... guess who's in town?! :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 09:05 AM
> *MAYBE IF YOU WOULD ANSWER YOUR PHONE  :uh:
> [snapback]3285468[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :roflmao: 

i saw that this morning. i forgot to unforward my phone yesterday from my job. hahahahaha!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2005, 09:09 AM
> *:dunno:  :roflmao:
> 
> i saw that this morning. i forgot to unforward my phone yesterday from my job. hahahahaha!!
> [snapback]3285483[/snapback]​*


:twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2005, 09:14 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3285510[/snapback]​*


:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 09:14 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]3285514[/snapback]​*


ain't ready for me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2005, 09:16 AM
> *ain't ready for me
> [snapback]3285517[/snapback]​*


Six Foot Giant :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Ready for another round, Provok? :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 09:37 AM
> *Ready for another round, Provok?  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3285568[/snapback]​*


I need to quit drinking. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 09:12 AM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]3285502[/snapback]​*


whats going down tonight? my coworkers son is fighting tonight and i wanna check it out. i think the fight is at 7 or something like that.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 17 2005, 09:43 AM
> *I need to quit drinking. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3285585[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

2 sets of sisters...hmmm


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2005, 09:43 AM
> *whats going down tonight? my coworkers son is fighting tonight and i wanna check it out. i think the fight is at 7 or something like that.
> [snapback]3285587[/snapback]​*


:dunno: my cousin is in town from Virginia ... she and another cousin want to go out tonight ... but I dunno where? :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Speaking of primas ... guess who's in town?!  :0
> [snapback]3285482[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: don't play, you fo reals


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 17 2005, 09:46 AM
> *2 sets of sisters...hmmm
> [snapback]3285601[/snapback]​*


lol ... I'm going to call up the lifeguard chick .. when do ya'll need her?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 17 2005, 10:43 AM
> *I need to quit drinking. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3285585[/snapback]​*


Hey homie you ain't no quitter


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 17 2005, 09:48 AM
> *:0  :cheesy: don't play, you fo reals
> [snapback]3285614[/snapback]​*


yup! she got here yesterday! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 09:47 AM
> *:dunno: my cousin is in town from Virginia ... she and another cousin want to go out tonight ... but I dunno where? :dunno:
> [snapback]3285606[/snapback]​*


oh ok cool.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 10:48 AM
> *lol ... I'm going to call up the lifeguard chick .. when do ya'll need her?
> [snapback]3285617[/snapback]​*



Sunday?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 17 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Sunday?
> [snapback]3285631[/snapback]​*


that's father's day ... but I'll ask ....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 10:53 AM
> *that's father's day ... but I'll ask ....
> [snapback]3285646[/snapback]​*



I keep forgetting!

Saturday then...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 17 2005, 09:55 AM
> *I keep forgetting!
> 
> Saturday then...
> [snapback]3285658[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 10:49 AM
> *yup!  she got here yesterday! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3285623[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: (claps like lil kid) Tell her I said :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

was texas justice 05 in the house last nite


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2005, 08:14 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3285510[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2005, 09:58 AM
> *was texas justice 05 in the house last nite
> [snapback]3285675[/snapback]​*


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2005, 10:58 AM
> *was texas justice 05 in the house last nite
> [snapback]3285675[/snapback]​*


I don't believe so


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2005, 10:01 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3285686[/snapback]​*


:uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2005, 10:01 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3285686[/snapback]​*


Did you have fun? My homegirl is crazy. I had a real good time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 17 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Did you have fun? My homegirl is crazy. I had a real good time.
> [snapback]3285694[/snapback]​*


yea it was cool. i wanted to give that white girl this pearl necklace i brought with me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2005, 10:10 AM
> *yea it was cool.  i wanted to give that white girl this pearl necklace i brought with me
> [snapback]3285704[/snapback]​*


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

BRING ME SOME SOUP! :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 11:20 AM
> *BRING ME SOME SOUP! :angry:
> [snapback]3285732[/snapback]​*


sorrry no soup


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sup Firme, Sup Vandalized :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 17 2005, 09:55 AM
> *I keep forgetting!
> 
> Saturday then...
> [snapback]3285658[/snapback]​*


How about my homegirl ... :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 12:50 PM
> *How about my homegirl ... :dunno:
> [snapback]3286047[/snapback]​*


Wait a min she looks familiar, her last name wouldn't happen to be Fuentes would it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 17 2005, 11:54 AM
> *Wait a min she looks familiar, her last name wouldn't happen to be Fuentes would it
> [snapback]3286059[/snapback]​*


nope ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP PEOPLE!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 11:57 AM
> *SUP PEOPLE!
> [snapback]3286074[/snapback]​*


sup Zar


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 12:56 PM
> *nope ...
> [snapback]3286069[/snapback]​*


Oh ok, I don't know her then


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 12:57 PM
> *SUP PEOPLE!
> [snapback]3286074[/snapback]​*


Sup Zar


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 11:57 AM
> *SUP PEOPLE!
> [snapback]3286074[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP FOR TONITE?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

sup


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 12:04 PM
> *WZUP FOR TONITE?
> [snapback]3286096[/snapback]​*


ay yay yay .... here we go again .... :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 01:09 PM
> *ay yay yay .... here we go again ....  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3286112[/snapback]​*


where we going ?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 10:47 AM
> *:dunno: my cousin is in town from Virginia ... she and another cousin want to go out tonight ... but I dunno where? :dunno:
> [snapback]3285606[/snapback]​*


I KNOW THE PERFECT PLACE, BUT THEY AINT READY FOR ME YET. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 08:05 AM
> *MAYBE IF YOU WOULD ANSWER YOUR PHONE  :uh:
> [snapback]3285468[/snapback]​*


MINE GOT LOST IN THE MAIL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 12:14 PM
> *I KNOW THE PERFECT PLACE, BUT THEY AINT READY FOR ME YET. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3286143[/snapback]​*


:cheesy: Where? Cause they're asking me wassup for tonight ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 01:14 PM
> *I KNOW THE PERFECT PLACE, BUT THEY AINT READY FOR ME YET. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3286143[/snapback]​*


I don't think your ready for her cuzz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 17 2005, 12:16 PM
> *I don't think your ready for her cuzz
> [snapback]3286155[/snapback]​*


:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2005, 12:07 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3286107[/snapback]​*


sup :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 01:16 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3286157[/snapback]​*


you know how she gets, call tonight *cousins gone wild*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY CHEVYLOW97 WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OLD AVITAR?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

NESS IN THE HOUSE!!!! WHAT U GOT PLAN FOR TONITE? U THE SHOT CALLER!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 17 2005, 01:18 PM
> *you know how she gets, call tonight cousins gone wild
> [snapback]3286166[/snapback]​*


COUSINS BEEN WILD!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 12:23 PM
> *COUSINS BEEN WILD!!!!
> [snapback]3286190[/snapback]​*


:scrutinize:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

not plan to do nothing tonight


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 01:20 PM
> *NESS IN THE HOUSE!!!! WHAT U GOT PLAN  FOR TONITE? U THE SHOT CALLER!
> [snapback]3286176[/snapback]​*


Ness in da hizzous, (put hands in air like raising the roof) whut whut Ness in da house


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 11:18 AM
> *HEY CHEVYLOW97 WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OLD AVITAR?
> [snapback]3286168[/snapback]​*


I'M I THAT UGLY? :biggrin: 
CHANGING IT UP FOR FUN.. 2NITE I'M GONNA TAKE A PIC OF MYSELF W/ MY aK-47 AND POST IT AS MY AVITAR..


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 17 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Ness in da hizzous, (put hands in air like raising the roof)    whut whut   Ness in da house
> [snapback]3286195[/snapback]​*


me ness


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 17 2005, 01:29 PM
> *me ness
> [snapback]3286207[/snapback]​*


yes you are Ness, and I am Magic


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam i wanna corona


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ill take a miller lite! :cheesy:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 17 2005, 01:36 PM
> *dam i wanna corona
> [snapback]3286226[/snapback]​*


U SHOULD OF WENT LAST NITE THERE WAS PLENTY, DENA BOUGHT ALL THE DRINKS.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2005, 01:37 PM
> *ill take a miller lite! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3286231[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 01:39 PM
> *U SHOULD OF WENT LAST NITE THERE WAS PLENTY, DENA BOUGHT ALL THE DRINKS.
> [snapback]3286237[/snapback]​*


im ass hurt cuz people dont know how to invite zar :angry: thats cool cuz i didnt have no money


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HAM U READY FOR TOMORROW?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 11:40 AM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3286247[/snapback]​*



SHINER BOCK


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 11:41 AM
> *HAM U READY FOR TOMORROW?
> [snapback]3286253[/snapback]​*



U SEE MY POST ABOUT THE AVITAR


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 17 2005, 01:41 PM
> *im ass hurt cuz people dont know how to invite zar  :angry: thats cool cuz i didnt have no money
> [snapback]3286251[/snapback]​*


DENA DID ALL THE INVITING, I JUST SHOWED UP. 75 CENT DRINKS ALL NITE, DONT NEED THAT MUCH MONEY.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 01:44 PM
> *DENA DID ALL THE INVITING, I JUST SHOWED UP. 75 CENT DRINKS ALL NITE, DONT NEED THAT MUCH MONEY.
> [snapback]3286262[/snapback]​*


well dena dont know how to invite dam im really ass hurt now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 12:40 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3286247[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 17 2005, 11:46 AM
> *well dena dont know how to invite dam im really ass hurt now.
> [snapback]3286269[/snapback]​*



DAMN SHE SURE DIDN'T INVITE :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 17 2005, 01:42 PM
> *U SEE MY POST ABOUT THE AVITAR
> [snapback]3286258[/snapback]​*


YEA I SAW IT, LOL!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 11:41 AM
> *HAM U READY FOR TOMORROW?
> [snapback]3286253[/snapback]​*


yes sir!...what time are we leaving??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 17 2005, 01:56 PM
> *yes sir!...what time are we leaving??
> [snapback]3286292[/snapback]​*


I DONT KNOW, U TELL ME?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 17 2005, 01:56 PM
> *yes sir!...what time are we leaving??
> [snapback]3286292[/snapback]​*


where we going im ready too. :cheesy: naw i might be going out of town. :thumbsup:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 11:58 AM
> *I DONT KNOW, U TELL ME?
> [snapback]3286300[/snapback]​*


hmmmm i dont wanna leave to early and i dont wanna leave to late?!?!? s0o about what time u think we should leave?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jun 17 2005, 02:01 PM
> *hmmmm i dont wanna leave to early and i dont wanna leave to late?!?!? s0o about what time u think we should leave?
> [snapback]3286321[/snapback]​*


PROLLY BETWEEN 12:OO - 3:00 IN THE AFTERNOON, WHAT U THINK


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL I GOTTA GO, MONICA AND DAVE, CHAT WITH EACH OTHER. LOL


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 12:04 PM
> *PROLLY BETWEEN 12:OO - 3:00 IN THE AFTERNOON, WHAT U THINK
> [snapback]3286336[/snapback]​*


aight koo...just holla at me tomorrow around 1 or 2pm...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 01:06 PM
> *WELL I GOTTA GO, MONICA AND DAVE, CHAT WITH EACH OTHER. LOL
> [snapback]3286346[/snapback]​*


haha! :wave:

did zar just pimp me out?!?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 01:04 PM
> *PROLLY BETWEEN 12:OO - 3:00 IN THE AFTERNOON, WHAT U THINK
> [snapback]3286336[/snapback]​*


Don't forget to pick me up! :wave: Who's picking me up, anyway? :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2005, 12:18 PM
> *haha! :wave:
> 
> did zar just pimp me out?!?!?!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3286403[/snapback]​*


HE SURE DID U MY BIATH NOW!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 17 2005, 02:05 PM
> *HE SURE DID U MY BIATH NOW!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3286634[/snapback]​*


sshhhiiiiitttt!!! i dont think so fool!!!!!!! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 03:04 AM
> *THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT, THAT BOY B PIMPIN. LOL
> [snapback]3284372[/snapback]​*


Im so fucking Sleepy.......... 2 hours of sleep! Pimpin aint easy! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2005, 01:07 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3286107[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 01:39 PM
> *U SHOULD OF WENT LAST NITE THERE WAS PLENTY, DENA BOUGHT ALL THE DRINKS.
> [snapback]3286237[/snapback]​*


:cheesy: Thank You mija.............. :cheesy: I have the next 5 rounds  Aye Zar you need to get on the OT program at a club


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 17 2005, 12:02 PM
> *Oh ok, I don't know her then
> [snapback]3286091[/snapback]​*


man dude u think u know everyone lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 17 2005, 04:11 PM
> *man dude u think u know everyone lol
> [snapback]3286734[/snapback]​*


I'll show you the pic then tell me they don't look alike, they even wearing the same shit


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's the pic Dena posted of her homegurl










Now here's a pic of tha gurl I know












Now tell me that ain't the same person


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 17 2005, 02:07 PM
> *:cheesy: Thank You mija.............. :cheesy: I have the next 5 rounds  Aye Zar you need to get on the OT program at a club
> [snapback]3286728[/snapback]​*



were heck u been b


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 17 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Here's the pic of Dena posted of her homegurl
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the same girl to me!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 17 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Here's the pic Dena posted of her homegurl
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: That's her, cabron!! hahahahaaa!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 17 2005, 03:07 PM
> *:cheesy: Thank You mija.............. :cheesy: I have the next 5 rounds  Aye Zar you need to get on the OT program at a club
> [snapback]3286728[/snapback]​*


:cheesy: My new friend!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 05:09 PM
> *:roflmao: That's her, cabron!!  hahahahaaa!
> [snapback]3286940[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: See I told you


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

wassup Provok ... what's the deal for tonight?! lol :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2005, 04:46 PM
> *wassup Provok ... what's the deal for tonight?! lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3287127[/snapback]​*


Shit. You tell me.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 17 2005, 04:50 PM
> *Shit. You tell me.
> [snapback]3287159[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: I have to work late tonight, afterall ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok, took a 2 hour nap Im ready............... :0


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 17 2005, 05:55 PM
> *Ok, took a 2 hour nap Im ready...............  :0
> [snapback]3287543[/snapback]​*


:cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

...


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

cool, just got that issue today. HOUSTON HOLDIN IT DOWN FA SHO!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup Dualhex and KRAZYTOYS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wassup


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 17 2005, 11:43 PM
> *sup Dualhex and KRAZYTOYS
> [snapback]3288761[/snapback]​*


just got home from the AZTECAS ON RICHMOND


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

look im famous!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 17 2005, 08:44 PM
> *...
> 
> 
> ...


hey who got a gun i can borrow i c a rabbit in this pic. i need some dinner 4 me & da kids. Rabbit good eatn' :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

hey goofy i talked wit the guys dat r thrown dat show at the flea market next month. saw them at the flea yesterday at the performance art booth. tell u more bout it later.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEEPS! WHO READY?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

im ready damn it


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

MIKE U READY?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

hello :biggrin: 


its deville....new name "Luxury"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

we ready we ready for ummmmmmmm yeah im ready


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 18 2005, 11:40 AM
> *we ready we ready for ummmmmmmm yeah im ready
> [snapback]3290168[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

money money money money money


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IM OUT I GOTTA GO TO WALMART BUY SOME CLOTHES FOR TODAY.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 18 2005, 04:57 AM
> *hey goofy i talked wit the guys dat r thrown dat show at the flea market next month. saw them at the flea yesterday at the performance art booth. tell u more bout it later.
> [snapback]3289394[/snapback]​*


got a flyer today thinks is a import show they told me they were doing drifting..dont know too many lowrider drifters :biggrin: and seen on the flyer it $10 to get for spectators :thumbsdown:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

Heres the flyer




front
back

here the web site too
http://www.undergroundlifestyle.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 18 2005, 11:51 PM
> *got a flyer today thinks is a import show they told me they were doing drifting..dont know too many lowrider drifters :biggrin: and seen on the flyer it $10 to get for spectators :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3292183[/snapback]​*


well bird if u read the flyer it also says there is a best lowrider class. they also told me there is a lowrider bike class. entry is $ 15 for bikes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Happy Fathers Day everyone thats a daddy hope everyone had a good one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 06:06 AM
> *well bird if u read the flyer it also says there is a best lowrider class. they also told me there is a lowrider bike class. entry is $ 15 for bikes.
> [snapback]3292853[/snapback]​*


david where heres the fyler again and I dont see that class if you see it point it out to me mabe I missed it :biggrin:
and looks like bikes $20  
and dam show is till 7:00 thats a late one















:dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 19 2005, 08:59 PM
> *david  where heres the fyler again and I dont see that class if you see it point it out to me mabe I missed it  :biggrin:
> and looks like bikes $20
> and dam show is till 7:00 thats a late one
> ...


Hey homie lowrider class is right on the flyer...also drift exhibition is just one thing that was added...working on a hop competition as well


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

yes I see the lowrider class ......Is that one class fo all lowriders? 
And david said lowrider bike was on the flyer????


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

I call and there is going to be a lowrider class 1st 2nd 3rd
and lowrider bike same
call ask them some questions like 
whos judging 

classes

how many trophies


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

Whats up H-Town....


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Jun 19 2005, 07:58 PM
> *Whats up H-Town....
> [snapback]3295195[/snapback]​*


nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 19 2005, 09:16 PM
> *nice pic :biggrin:
> [snapback]3295271[/snapback]​*


thanks.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Jun 19 2005, 08:17 PM
> *thanks.
> [snapback]3295273[/snapback]​*


can you post it up so I can steal it :biggrin: 












j/k


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

******THE OFFICIAL HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL LOGO******
We voted..the deal is sealed HLC.....  Thanx again to Dualhex02 for the design of our logo!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

was up fellas.. any action at the park 2day?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up BAY89


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps , hey do anyone know the site to zenith rims?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 19 2005, 08:31 PM
> *was up fellas.. any action at the park 2day?
> [snapback]3295360[/snapback]​*


no sir ...most of us spend the early part of the day with our familys....we had our HLC today...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 19 2005, 08:59 PM
> *sup peeps , hey do anyone know the site to zenith rims?
> [snapback]3295427[/snapback]​*


u thinking of getting some Z's??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jun 19 2005, 08:59 PM
> *sup peeps , hey do anyone know the site to zenith rims?
> [snapback]3295427[/snapback]​*


 if you find out let me know.. i 've been looking for the site myself... I think they are part of roadster wire wheels.....


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

naw just wanan knwo if anyone knew the site


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2005, 08:59 PM
> *no sir ...most of us spend the early part of the day with our familys....we had our HLC today...
> [snapback]3295430[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*THE HLC *meeting went really well today. Many topics and matters were discussed and voted on. Would like to thank *Legions,Royal Touch,Chosen Few, and NVUS *for checking out the meeting.  Next meeting is on Wednesday JULY 13th 7:30 pm! *The HLC *continues to grow and unite *H-TOWN!!! * 

*EMPEROR GOOFY
EMPIRE Founder/ HLC spokesman*


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2005, 11:16 PM
> *THE HLC meeting went really well today. Many topics and matters were discussed and voted on. Would like to thank Legions,Royal Touch,Chosen Few, and NVUS for checking out the meeting.    Next meeting is on Wednesday JULY 13th 7:30 pm! The HLC continues to grow and unite H-TOWN!!!
> 
> EMPEROR GOOFY
> ...


wasnt there but give ya a :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

wuz up darkness? nite krew checkn' in.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

damn leatherface u already on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:53 PM
> *damn leatherface u already on?
> [snapback]3295615[/snapback]​*


dam right. u 2 slow. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 10:58 PM
> *dam right. u 2 slow. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3295636[/snapback]​*


well u drive like fucking speed racer.........


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 10:58 PM
> *dam right. u 2 slow. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3295636[/snapback]​*


well u drive like fucking speed racer.........


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 19 2005, 11:59 PM
> *well u drive like fucking speed racer.........
> [snapback]3295643[/snapback]​*


bitch im n da Pasadena 500.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

wuz up mike... damn its been a while huh?? we aint talked since like what... 5 minutez ago?...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:02 PM
> *wuz up mike... damn its been a while huh?? we aint talked since like what... 5 minutez ago?...
> [snapback]3295658[/snapback]​*



yea i kno....but hey cant look back in the past only forward my nizzle....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:01 PM
> *bitch im n da Pasadena 500.
> [snapback]3295651[/snapback]​*



u think u running 1/4 milesand shit.....u aint got ur skyline yet fool....


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

where the hell is goofy? i know hes here somewhere. where's block? oh, I know where block is!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:02 PM
> *wuz up mike... damn its been a while huh?? we aint talked since like what... 5 minutez ago?...
> [snapback]3295658[/snapback]​*



so whats next with the caddy????????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 10:05 PM
> *where the hell is goofy? i know hes here somewhere. where's block? oh, I know where block is!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3295678[/snapback]​*


You rang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:02 PM
> *wuz up mike... damn its been a while huh?? we aint talked since like what... 5 minutez ago?...
> [snapback]3295658[/snapback]​*



so whats next with the caddy????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 20 2005, 12:05 AM
> *u think u running 1/4 milesand shit.....u aint got ur skyline yet fool....
> [snapback]3295677[/snapback]​*


i know but i can try. i might have 2 settle 4 the american skyline G35. if i ever get enough $$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:02 PM
> *wuz up mike... damn its been a while huh?? we aint talked since like what... 5 minutez ago?...
> [snapback]3295658[/snapback]​*



so whats next with the caddy????????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 10:05 PM
> *where the hell is goofy? i know hes here somewhere. where's block? oh, I know where block is!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3295678[/snapback]​*


You rang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:02 PM
> *wuz up mike... damn its been a while huh?? we aint talked since like what... 5 minutez ago?...
> [snapback]3295658[/snapback]​*



so whats next with the caddy????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 20 2005, 12:05 AM
> *u think u running 1/4 milesand shit.....u aint got ur skyline yet fool....
> [snapback]3295677[/snapback]​*


hey i know i dont but i can still have fun! i might get the american skyline G35. if i ever get some $$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 09:47 PM
> *wuz up darkness? nite krew checkn' in.
> [snapback]3295588[/snapback]​*


wats up


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

dam this server suxs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

block still MIA. cant blame him.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 19 2005, 11:08 PM
> *so whats next with the caddy????????
> [snapback]3295696[/snapback]​*


pinstripe and airride


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Ice block is releasing some ice cream... :0


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

iz dat his gurl or whut?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 10:20 PM
> *pinstripe and airride
> [snapback]3295713[/snapback]​*


Suicide doors ..front clip.. :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 12:21 AM
> *Ice block is releasing some ice cream... :0
> [snapback]3295714[/snapback]​*


we all no dat by now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 12:21 AM
> *Ice block is releasing some ice cream... :0
> [snapback]3295714[/snapback]​*


naw i think its his Home Girl. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 10:21 PM
> *iz dat his gurl or whut?
> [snapback]3295716[/snapback]​*


 i think he rented her for the day...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2005, 11:22 PM
> *Suicide doors ..front clip.. :0
> [snapback]3295718[/snapback]​*


cadillac lights in tha rear..... :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:02 PM
> *wuz up mike... damn its been a while huh?? we aint talked since like what... 5 minutez ago?...
> [snapback]3295658[/snapback]​*



so whats next with the caddy????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

wuz up big john? finally made it home?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

this server suxs big time. we need a new site or server or something. someone help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=194877]
hlc group pic
[attachmentid=194878]
bloc and his cheerleader


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:02 PM
> *wuz up mike... damn its been a while huh?? we aint talked since like what... 5 minutez ago?...
> [snapback]3295658[/snapback]​*



so whats next with the caddy????????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 10:24 PM
> *cadillac lights in tha rear..... :0
> [snapback]3295732[/snapback]​*


that be tight!!! off a cts :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:25 PM
> *wuz up big john? finally made it home?
> [snapback]3295735[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 12:33 AM
> *[attachmentid=194877]
> hlc group pic
> [attachmentid=194878]
> ...


dats why block is MIA>>>>>>> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

damn it i guess when u try to refresh the page it post what u said a million time....stupid ass server


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

oh block has been found. we can cancel the APB on Ice Block


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:37 PM
> *oh block has been found. we can cancel the APB on Ice Block
> [snapback]3295759[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 10:37 PM
> *oh block has been found. we can cancel the APB on Ice Block
> [snapback]3295759[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

hey Ice Block, remember what " Barney says Caring is Sharing" :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz da deal darkness..heard you were a loner at macgregor.. :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2005, 11:39 PM
> *wuz da deal darkness..heard you were a loner at macgregor.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3295773[/snapback]​*



so was ice blocc


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

ice block is tryn 2 catch on da last 3 pages i guess!?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:41 PM
> *ice block is tryn 2 catch on da last 3 pages i guess!?
> [snapback]3295780[/snapback]​*


yup he is reading


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2005, 09:16 PM
> *THE HLC meeting went really well today. Many topics and matters were discussed and voted on. Would like to thank Legions,Royal Touch,Chosen Few, and NVUS for checking out the meeting.    Next meeting is on Wednesday JULY 13th 7:30 pm! The HLC continues to grow and unite H-TOWN!!!
> 
> EMPEROR GOOFY
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:41 PM
> *ice block is tryn 2 catch on da last 3 pages i guess!?
> [snapback]3295780[/snapback]​*


or is the cheerleader at his house ? hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 12:42 AM
> *or is the cheerleader at his house ? hmmmmmmmmm
> [snapback]3295786[/snapback]​*


i would say dat is the Million dollar question????? :0


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

No the cheerleader is not hear and yes i was reading and catchin up...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

oh she already paid her dues, so u droped her off.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 19 2005, 11:44 PM
> *No the cheerleader is not hear and yes i was reading and catchin up...
> [snapback]3295800[/snapback]​*


ok ok sure :worship:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

whats with this ice cream stuff....sick just sick...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 19 2005, 11:45 PM
> *whats with this ice cream stuff....sick just sick...
> [snapback]3295808[/snapback]​*


thats not what she said....lol


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

damn how much she cost yuh??


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

well, i dropped her off yeah that it yeah i dropped her off....(looks around quickly)


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 20 2005, 12:46 AM
> *damn how much she cost yuh??
> [snapback]3295816[/snapback]​*


 i got a Andrew Jackson on dat. :biggrin: i know i'm a poor old bastard.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

not alot... just a jack in the box sandwich earlier and sum tacos...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:48 PM
> *i got a Andrew Jackson on dat. :biggrin:  i know i'm a poor old bastard.
> [snapback]3295824[/snapback]​*


man she ung enough to be ur daughter


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 19 2005, 10:45 PM
> *whats with this ice cream stuff....sick just sick...
> [snapback]3295808[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

haha.. hey hook me up ice... im close 2 her age :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 12:48 AM
> *man she ung enough to be ur daughter
> [snapback]3295831[/snapback]​*


hey give her a couple of months & all shit don't matter anymore. :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 19 2005, 10:48 PM
> *not alot... just a jack in the box sandwich earlier and sum tacos...
> [snapback]3295828[/snapback]​*


me next .......cheap hotel and some taco bell!!! :biggrin: 











































J/K ..block


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 20 2005, 12:49 AM
> *haha.. hey hook me up ice... im close 2 her age  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3295839[/snapback]​*


ill see what i can do...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

hey she said i was funny so dats means i aint going 2 get any.lol lol lol


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

she say she wantz da nikka wit da lak


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

she said she was coming to my house to give me a full body massage


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 10:52 PM
> *she say she wantz da nikka wit da lak
> [snapback]3295853[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: I got a lac


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 20 2005, 12:52 AM
> *she say she wantz da nikka wit da lak
> [snapback]3295853[/snapback]​*


when she say dat or r u dreamn'? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 12:53 AM
> *she said she was coming to my house to give me a full body massage
> [snapback]3295862[/snapback]​*


shit she could b ur daughter also!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 19 2005, 10:53 PM
> *she said she was coming to my house to give me a full body massage
> [snapback]3295862[/snapback]​*


baarrrrffffff!!!!!!!
:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:55 PM
> *shit she could b ur daughter also!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3295874[/snapback]​*


man im still young


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sorry she has a thing for trucks not cars


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

man if she comes on here she going 2 kick ice blocks azz bcause of dis shit.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 19 2005, 11:55 PM
> *sorry she has a thing for trucks not cars
> [snapback]3295880[/snapback]​*


and what do u know i got a truck


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 19 2005, 11:55 PM
> *sorry she has a thing for trucks not cars
> [snapback]3295880[/snapback]​*


 well im in....that puts me in the game...i have a truck :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

it is a truck, it just has a kaddy conversion...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 12:55 AM
> *man im still young
> [snapback]3295879[/snapback]​*


shit a pair of lips say anything. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:57 PM
> *shit a pair of lips say anything. :0
> [snapback]3295897[/snapback]​*


how old u think i am man?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 19 2005, 10:55 PM
> *sorry she has a thing for Ducks not cats
> [snapback]3295880[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

original trucks, and big john, ummm sorry buddy NO...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 19 2005, 11:58 PM
> *original trucks, and big john, ummm sorry buddy NO...
> [snapback]3295902[/snapback]​*


what?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 12:58 AM
> *how old u think i am man?
> [snapback]3295900[/snapback]​*


u as old as u feel and say u r!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 19 2005, 10:58 PM
> *how old u think i am man?
> [snapback]3295900[/snapback]​*


38...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 12:00 AM
> *38...
> [snapback]3295912[/snapback]​*


21 and holding


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 01:00 AM
> *38...
> [snapback]3295912[/snapback]​*


Daammmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i give u my age at least. :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 12:01 AM
> *Daammmmmmmmmmmmmmm, i give u my age at least. :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3295918[/snapback]​*


ok 27 and holding


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 01:01 AM
> *41 and holding
> [snapback]3295917[/snapback]​*


lol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

ur gettn' closer.now.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok night crew im out


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

darkness i bet u want 2 know what the hell is going on. just had 2 be dar. hay block i wonder how ur boy chedder is doing :twak: :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 12:07 AM
> *darkness i bet u want 2 know what the hell is going on. just had 2 be dar. hay block i wonder how ur boy chedder is doing :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]3295944[/snapback]​*


that was funny


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

laterz big yohn.... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 12:07 AM
> *darkness i bet u want 2 know what the hell is going on. just had 2 be dar. hay block i wonder how ur boy chedder is doing :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]3295944[/snapback]​*



thats was some funny as shit


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

shit better him dan me!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hurt me just to see it....man lil is addicting


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

i c dat ,thought u was gone?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 12:09 AM
> *i c dat ,thought u was gone?
> [snapback]3295956[/snapback]​*


ok forreals im out


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:07 PM
> *darkness i bet u want 2 know what the hell is going on. just had 2 be dar. hay block i wonder how ur boy chedder is doing :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]3295944[/snapback]​*


explain?? The Goofdog was not there...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 01:07 AM
> *darkness i bet u want 2 know what the hell is going on. just had 2 be dar. hay block i wonder how ur boy chedder is doing :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]3295944[/snapback]​*


i think he is crying


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

shit i bet he is. a graze hurts worst than a direct hit.....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

He pissed off tina and she nut checked him...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 19 2005, 11:10 PM
> *i think he is crying
> [snapback]3295963[/snapback]​*


explain!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

she tried 2 get him all nite.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 20 2005, 12:11 AM
> *He pissed off tina and she nut checked him...
> [snapback]3295970[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

forgot what he did but she didnt like it so she was "NUT HUNTING ALL NITE 4 HIM"


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

she got him... good too...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

man should of got a pic of him bent over. dat shit was funny, but it hurt at the same time.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 12:16 AM
> *man should of got a pic of him bent over. dat shit was funny, but it hurt at the same time.
> [snapback]3295997[/snapback]​*



no the funny thing was him trying to talk after it happend....high pitched voice....lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 20 2005, 01:20 AM
> *no the funny thing was him trying to talk after it happend....high pitched voice....lol
> [snapback]3296020[/snapback]​*


i have 2 second dat. dat was funny.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

remember 2 never piss her off. She a serious " NUT HUNTER " she gets her prey.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

i kinda felt sorry for him...


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO THE FREEMAN COLISEUM CAR SHOW JULY 3rd ? ITS SUPPOSE TO BE OFF THE CHAIN :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

someone tell me wut happened to cheddar???


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

he got knocked in the NUTZ!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

i already told u a couple post back. read dam it.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

by who....


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

dats what happens when u cant play wit da big boys goffy. u stay u find out what happens. j/k lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 01:26 AM
> *by who....
> [snapback]3296056[/snapback]​*


by ice blocks cheerleader!!!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

The Tina!( DUN DUN DUNNNNNN!!!!)


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 12:26 AM
> *by who....
> [snapback]3296056[/snapback]​*



by tina


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

jew no who she is !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

well big john now we at 550. cause da nite krew cheked in from Whataburger.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

No...


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

whoz goffy??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:30 PM
> *whoz goffy??
> [snapback]3296088[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

bird i know u r readn' this , I never said dat lowrider bikes was on da flyer. I said i talked 2 them and they told me they were $15 2 enter. "street bikes is motorcycles". o.k so dont put words n my mouth. Thank U


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

well im outty 5000 my peeps.......peace


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Da BloCc is out lataz...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 01:29 AM
> *No...
> [snapback]3296084[/snapback]​*


she da 1 dat was wit ice block at da metting. o.k!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:32 PM
> *she da 1 dat was wit ice block at da metting. o.k!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> [snapback]3296101[/snapback]​*


oh..................her.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

well im gone 2 got 2 get up 4 work at 6:30. c what the soap opera has 4 u this morning? peace out .


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:31 PM
> *bird i know u r readn' this , I never said dat lowrider bikes was on da flyer. I said i talked 2 them and they told me they were $15 2 enter. "street bikes is motorcycles". o.k so dont put words n my mouth. Thank U
> [snapback]3296094[/snapback]​*


hey slow down dog :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 19 2005, 11:30 PM
> *whoz goffy??
> [snapback]3296088[/snapback]​*


 Lard Goffy....or Lord Goofy.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 20 2005, 01:34 AM
> *hey slow down dog :0
> [snapback]3296122[/snapback]​*


im just makn a statement o.k dont take it off  ensive.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:35 PM
> *
> 
> im just makn a staement o.k dont take it ofeensive.
> [snapback]3296130[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

halla at u later goofy.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 19 2005, 11:37 PM
> *halla at u later goofy.
> [snapback]3296146[/snapback]​*


peace out my HLC brother


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

well we hit 11,000 post.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

well fellaz The Emperor needs some rest.......holla at ya..oh yea....*day crew *enough with the chisme..unless its about me..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 12:40 AM
> *well fellaz The Emperor needs some rest.......holla at ya..oh yea....day crew enough with the chisme..unless its about me..
> [snapback]3296166[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 


:wave: good mornin' h-town! :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2005, 05:57 AM
> *:roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:
> :wave: good mornin' h-town! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3296731[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2005, 08:41 AM
> *sup
> [snapback]3296929[/snapback]​*


morning


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 20 2005, 09:20 AM
> *morning
> [snapback]3297038[/snapback]​*


you changed your name!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2005, 09:25 AM
> *you changed your name!!!
> [snapback]3297050[/snapback]​*


i had to. deville didnt fit anymore.

i placed in my category for luxury this weekend at a show in Colorado.... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 20 2005, 09:28 AM
> *i had to. deville didnt fit anymore.
> 
> i placed in my category for luxury this weekend at a show in Colorado.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3297058[/snapback]​*


sup Larissa! that's cool, girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2005, 09:45 AM
> *sup Larissa!  that's cool, girl! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3297119[/snapback]​*


thanks ma...it was great til my alternator blew on the way home


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2005, 10:35 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3297387[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2005, 10:08 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3297516[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2005, 11:08 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3297516[/snapback]​*


:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2005, 10:40 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3297725[/snapback]​*


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 20 2005, 09:28 AM
> *i had to. deville didnt fit anymore.
> 
> i placed in my category for luxury this weekend at a show in Colorado.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3297058[/snapback]​*


really thats cool girl! congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup morning crew whats the gossip today lol?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats da deal peeps.... chocolate bunny in da house.......


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jun 14 2005, 01:45 PM
> *This is for you neptunez
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i should make my own hlc logo... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

-neptunez


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Chit, I might! I'll see if I can get that day off.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey sup, hey sup....whats up hey. whats the deal hey, hi, whats up hey, hey fool, whats up hey sup. 





:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2005, 01:59 PM
> *hey sup, hey sup....whats up hey. whats the deal hey, hi, whats up hey, hey fool, whats up hey sup.
> :ugh:
> [snapback]3298215[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2005, 01:59 PM
> *hey sup, hey sup....whats up hey. whats the deal hey, hi, whats up hey, hey fool, whats up hey sup.
> :ugh:
> [snapback]3298215[/snapback]​*


wtf.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2005, 02:17 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3298527[/snapback]​*



  :0


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

big jon u get the pm i sent u


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jun 20 2005, 03:51 PM
> *big jon u get the pm i sent u
> [snapback]3298660[/snapback]​*


yep


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup david


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

hjey big john what day is that stafford paraide? so i can ket my club know. and i will find out ur real age. i will go 2 " MISS KNOW IT ALL " u figure out who im talkn about!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 06:37 PM
> *hjey big john what day is that stafford paraide? so i can ket my club know. and i will find out ur real age. i will go 2 " MISS KNOW IT ALL " u figure out who im talkn about!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3299319[/snapback]​*


july 3rd at 7pm we need to be there around 6:15 and yess im 27 homie


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

wuz up? just c n what the soap opera was about 2day!!!. its not nite krew check in time .


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 06:38 PM
> *wuz up? just c n what the soap opera was about 2day!!!. its not nite krew check in time .
> [snapback]3299326[/snapback]​*


i know we both on early


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

wuz up issac? well im out till later got 2 B.B.Q. some yard pimp. ha ha ha ha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who is Miss Know it all?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2005, 01:59 PM
> *hey sup, hey sup....whats up hey. whats the deal hey, hi, whats up hey, hey fool, whats up hey sup.
> :ugh:
> [snapback]3298215[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :around:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup Monica


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 07:10 PM
> *sup Monica
> [snapback]3299396[/snapback]​*


:wave: whats up jon.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2005, 07:48 PM
> *:wave: whats up john.
> [snapback]3299558[/snapback]​*


just chilling its monday


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

true. 

so um, where is everyone at???

i decide to check out the night crew and no one is here!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 08:53 PM
> *just chilling its monday
> [snapback]3299566[/snapback]​*


 shit john u tryn 2 gat a massage from her 2? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2005, 07:55 PM
> *true.
> 
> so um, where is everyone at???
> ...


its still early ma


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 07:56 PM
> *shit john u tryn 2 gat a massage from her 2? :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3299587[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

what time do ppl start gettin on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2005, 08:55 PM
> *true.
> 
> so um, where is everyone at???
> ...


sweety u 2 early 4 da nite krew. check in is bout 10:00 or 10:30 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 07:58 PM
> *sweety u 2 early 4 da nite krew. check in is bout 10:00 or 10:30 :biggrin:
> [snapback]3299595[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 07:56 PM
> *shit john u tryn 2 gat a massage from her 2? :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3299587[/snapback]​*


 i musta missed something...


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

big john just aint got nutn better 2 do. wuz up wit da new web site? shouldnt u b workn on dat ?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2005, 07:58 PM
> * i musta missed something...
> [snapback]3299602[/snapback]​*


yeah u did lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 07:58 PM
> *sweety u 2 early 4 da nite krew. check in is bout 10:00 or 10:30 :biggrin:
> [snapback]3299595[/snapback]​*


oh ok.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 07:59 PM
> *big john just aint got nutn better 2 do. wuz up wit da new web site? shouldnt u b workn on dat ?
> [snapback]3299606[/snapback]​*


waiting on Mike to put it on his cc probably tommorrow


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 07:59 PM
> *yeah u did lol
> [snapback]3299611[/snapback]​*


well let me know what i missed!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2005, 08:58 PM
> * i musta missed something...
> [snapback]3299602[/snapback]​*


its somthing dsat happen last nite at whataburger!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 08:00 PM
> *its somthing dsat happen last nite at whataburger!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3299620[/snapback]​*


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 08:00 PM
> *its somthing dsat happen last nite at whataburger!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3299620[/snapback]​*


ooohhhh ok.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 09:01 PM
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3299628[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ok shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :burn:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 08:03 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ok shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:    :burn:
> [snapback]3299639[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

whataburger...now im hungry.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2005, 08:03 PM
> *whataburger...now im hungry.
> [snapback]3299646[/snapback]​*


well go to WB THEN LET US KNOW WHICH ONE U GOING TO WE WILL MEET U THERE


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2005, 09:03 PM
> *whataburger...now im hungry.
> [snapback]3299646[/snapback]​*


u need a ride? well lets go back dar. want 2 come big jon. ill get da cheerleader !!!!! :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 08:08 PM
> *u need a ride? well lets go back dar. want 2 come big jon. ill get da cheerleader !!!!! :0  :0
> [snapback]3299668[/snapback]​*


SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2005, 09:09 PM
> *SHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3299675[/snapback]​*


dont b skerd now!!!! :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

ok no WB or u no who!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man u know im not scurred


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 20 2005, 08:10 PM
> *ok no WB or u no who!!!!!!
> [snapback]3299684[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so we going to whataburger?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

pop who's going?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Zar....you going to POP tomorrow?? If so holla Im down...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

David you going?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I wanna go.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Provok..has bebe called???


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 11:21 PM
> *wuz up Zar....you going to POP tomorrow?? If so holla Im down...
> [snapback]3299887[/snapback]​*


never been there. whos been there? is it tight? young or old crowd? fine girls or ugly girls? what time does it start? what times does it end? is the beer on special? how much to get in?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 10:27 PM
> *Provok..has bebe called???
> [snapback]3299904[/snapback]​*


Yes. she called me today. she said I called her bizness phone. she told me to call tomorrow.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 20 2005, 10:30 PM
> *never been there. whos been there? is it tight? young or old crowd? fine girls or ugly girls? what time does it start? what times does it end? is the beer on special? how much to get in?
> [snapback]3299926[/snapback]​*


Just go. It's fun.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 11:27 PM
> *Provok..has bebe called???
> [snapback]3299904[/snapback]​*


WTF


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 20 2005, 09:30 PM
> *never been there. whos been there? is it tight? young or old crowd? fine girls or ugly girls? what time does it start? what times does it end? is the beer on special? how much to get in?
> [snapback]3299926[/snapback]​*


Heard theres alot of taco hats... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 11:33 PM
> *Heard theres alot of taco hats... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3299947[/snapback]​*


ITS GONNA BE NICE MEETEN UR PEOPLE. LOL :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 20 2005, 11:43 PM
> *ITS GONNA BE NICE MEETEN UR PEOPLE. LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]3299961[/snapback]​*


NAW FOR REAL IM DOWN, WHOS ALL GOEN?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 20 2005, 09:43 PM
> *ITS GONNA BE NICE MEETEN UR PEOPLE. LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]3299961[/snapback]​*


why u hatin on your tios.... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP 87 CUTTY


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Zar..where were you at yesterday?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Sup...sup?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

POP  what is this?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

POP is party on the plaza...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey guys, I was hoping someone could help me out. I need a good, hi-resolution photo of a bikini contest girl for our Los Magnificos Car Show flyers. Obviously, it needs to be clean and something I have permission to use. 

We have decided to add a $1,000 bikini contest to the mix this year to spice things up. 

Oh yeah, if anyone else has any ideas for this year, let me know....

The pictures you can email me at [email protected]. I'm not looking for a ton of pictures, just one good one I can use.

Thanks!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 09:22 PM
> *David you going?
> [snapback]3299890[/snapback]​*



yup.. no side jobs 2day.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 20 2005, 09:30 PM
> *never been there. whos been there? is it tight? young or old crowd? fine girls or ugly girls? what time does it start? what times does it end? is the beer on special? how much to get in?
> [snapback]3299926[/snapback]​*


DLG
yes
mixture
both
5pm
10pm
$3 16oz
free


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ill be there fosho


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 20 2005, 10:30 PM
> *never been there. whos been there? is it tight? young or old crowd? fine girls or ugly girls? what time does it start? what times does it end? is the beer on special? how much to get in?
> [snapback]3299926[/snapback]​*


David Lee Garza is live in concert tonight; 
yes, it's tite; 
mixed crowd ... mostly younger since they now allow 18 and up ... but I'd say average age is our age group :ugh:; 
lots of hoochies out there; 
it's from 5:00-10:00pm; 
it's $1 beer from 5:00-7:00pm, then $3 for 16 oz until 10:00; 
Admission is FREE!

I'll be up there with my homegirls/homies


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 09:07 AM
> *David Lee Garza is live in concert tonight;
> yes, it's tite;
> mixed crowd ... mostly younger since they now allow 18 and up ... but I'd say average age is our age group :ugh:;
> ...


you'll fit in....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 21 2005, 09:10 AM
> *you'll fit in....
> [snapback]3301348[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 09:11 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3301351[/snapback]​*


morning ma. how are you?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 21 2005, 09:11 AM
> *morning ma. how are you?
> [snapback]3301353[/snapback]​*


I'm good ... I need a beer ... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

sup! X 1000000000000 :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 09:15 AM
> *I'm good ... I need a beer ... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3301366[/snapback]​*


I dont my stomach hurts!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 21 2005, 09:17 AM
> *I dont my stomach hurts!
> [snapback]3301374[/snapback]​*


 sorry, hope you feel better ma ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 21 2005, 09:10 AM
> *you'll fit in....
> [snapback]3301348[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 09:22 AM
> * sorry, hope you feel better ma ...
> [snapback]3301387[/snapback]​*


thank you...i think it was bad food i ate the other day


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 20 2005, 10:32 PM
> *Heard theres alot of taco hats... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3299943[/snapback]​*


:nono: no taco hats at all ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 21 2005, 09:28 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3301399[/snapback]​*


Hey!  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 21 2005, 09:15 AM
> *sup! X 1000000000000 :0
> [snapback]3301367[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 20 2005, 10:25 PM
> *I wanna go.
> [snapback]3299896[/snapback]​*


You going tonight, Provok?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2005, 09:32 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3301418[/snapback]​*


:uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 09:33 AM
> *You going tonight, Provok?
> [snapback]3301421[/snapback]​*


Yes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 08:30 AM
> *:nono: no taco hats at all ...
> [snapback]3301409[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2005, 09:38 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3301444[/snapback]​*


except for you ... :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

For more contact Dena at 832-867-1724."


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 21 2005, 09:39 AM
> *For more  contact Dena at 832-867-1724."
> [snapback]3301452[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 09:41 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3301454[/snapback]​*


POP or what?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 08:07 AM
> *David Lee Garza is live in concert tonight;
> yes, it's tite;
> mixed crowd ... mostly younger since they now allow 18 and up ... but I'd say average age is our age group :ugh:;
> ...



copy cat :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 21 2005, 10:00 AM
> *POP or what?
> [snapback]3301523[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 21 2005, 10:01 AM
> *copy cat :biggrin:
> [snapback]3301529[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: you and wifey going tonight?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 09:18 AM
> *:biggrin: you and wifey going tonight?
> [snapback]3301579[/snapback]​*


yes and my brother-n-law, and my compadres, and some homies


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 21 2005, 10:36 AM
> *yes and my brother-n-law, and my compadres, and some homies
> [snapback]3301671[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

CHOSEN FEW checkin in. SUP EVERYONE


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Sup...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2005, 12:58 PM
> *
> [snapback]3302324[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 21 2005, 01:00 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3302330[/snapback]​*


hey girl.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2005, 10:15 AM
> *I'm good ... I need a beer ... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3301366[/snapback]​*


Yum........ Shit its only Tuesday  I told myself I have to wait till at least thursday for rinky rinky :cheesy: :0
Juan call me b4 you go


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 21 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Yum........ Shit its only Tuesday   I told myself I have to wait till at least thursday for rinky rinky :cheesy:  :0
> Juan call me b4 you go
> [snapback]3302514[/snapback]​*


hey brian whats your #. one of the shop owners here wants it. Chucky from Imperials with the shop (Classic Cars of New Mexico) asked if i could get it. thanks


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 21 2005, 12:45 PM
> *Yum........ Shit its only Tuesday   I told myself I have to wait till at least thursday for rinky rinky :cheesy:  :0
> Juan call me b4 you go
> [snapback]3302514[/snapback]​*


 u going 2nite b?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP DAVE


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 21 2005, 01:58 PM
> *WZUP DAVE
> [snapback]3302872[/snapback]​*


was up zar


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 21 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Yum........ Shit its only Tuesday   I told myself I have to wait till at least thursday for rinky rinky :cheesy:  :0
> Juan call me b4 you go
> [snapback]3302514[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: you going, too!?! :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Fuck. I'm already drunk. Got to hang out with one of my high school buddies.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 21 2005, 04:02 PM
> *Fuck. I'm already drunk. Got to hang out with one of my high school buddies.
> [snapback]3303095[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: Call me up ... getting ready to head out ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 21 2005, 03:02 PM
> *Fuck. I'm already drunk. Got to hang out with one of my high school buddies.
> [snapback]3303095[/snapback]​*


u going to pop?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

see yall fellas out there {pop}


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

couldn't go to pop just got off from work


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 21 2005, 07:24 PM
> *couldn't go to pop just got off from work
> [snapback]3304102[/snapback]​*


WHATS GOING ON , WORKING OVERTIME.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

wuz up big j


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Disturbed....what It do homie....?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 09:29 PM
> *Disturbed....what It do homie....?
> [snapback]3304323[/snapback]​*


nada homie just checking the scene, but i see it be empty....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 21 2005, 08:36 PM
> *nada  homie just checking the scene, but i see it be empty....
> [snapback]3304354[/snapback]​*


few peeps checkin.......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Like tha BLIZZOCK


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 09:49 PM
> *few peeps checkin.......
> [snapback]3304427[/snapback]​*


yup....i guess everyone went to POP.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HEY BLOCK........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 21 2005, 08:51 PM
> *yup....i guess everyone went to POP.....
> [snapback]3304442[/snapback]​*


i was gonna go but had to work late.... :angry: lets go next week homie....make it a HLC event na'mean... :biggrin: you down BLOCK??


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

lets go.. who performin next week?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 09:53 PM
> *i was gonna go but had to work late.... :angry:  lets go next week homie....make it a HLC event na'mean... :biggrin: you down BLOCK??
> [snapback]3304454[/snapback]​*


nope sorry cant do it, but u guys have fun with that......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 08:54 PM
> *lets go.. who performin next week?
> [snapback]3304459[/snapback]​*


LOS Chivos De Norte.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 21 2005, 08:55 PM
> *nope sorry cant do it, but u guys have fun with that......
> [snapback]3304465[/snapback]​*


 why not fool ...Block will let you borrow his cowboy boots... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 09:58 PM
> *why not fool ...Block will let you borrow his cowboy boots... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3304481[/snapback]​*



sorry the two things that u will never see happen.....me in cowboy anything and clubs.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 21 2005, 09:00 PM
> *sorry the two things that u will never see happen.....me in cowboy anything and clubs.....
> [snapback]3304491[/snapback]​*


not a club homie..its outside..like a small mardi gra every tuesday in downtown.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats like seein my black ass there


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Darkness u been to Party on the Plaza..right??


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

I hate boots.... just FYI


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 09:02 PM
> *not a club homie..its outside..like a small mardi gra every tuesday in downtown.
> [snapback]3304498[/snapback]​*


oo can i take my bike and pull sum hoes...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 09:03 PM
> *Darkness u been to Party on the Plaza..right??
> [snapback]3304504[/snapback]​*


no.. hell no


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 10:02 PM
> *not a club homie..its outside..like a small mardi gra every tuesday in downtown.
> [snapback]3304498[/snapback]​*



thats ok ill still pass on that....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 08:56 PM
> *LOS Chivos De Norte.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3304468[/snapback]​*


who da fucks dat...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 09:03 PM
> *I hate boots.... just FYI
> [snapback]3304509[/snapback]​*


cool down ...iceman :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Alex.....(LoweredImage)..see you up in the mix... :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Just seeing what's up and watching Spaceballs at the same time.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Zar is in the house...sorry homie i didnt go to POP..had to work over.. did u still go??


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 11:06 PM
> *cool down ...iceman :0
> [snapback]3304528[/snapback]​*


Goofy on the computer...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Jun 21 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Just seeing what's up and watching Spaceballs at the same time.
> [snapback]3304564[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a crazy azz movie...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Goofy on the computer...
> [snapback]3304568[/snapback]​*


you BASTARD....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 11:10 PM
> *Zar is in the house...sorry homie i didnt go to POP..had to work over.. did u still go??
> [snapback]3304566[/snapback]​*


naw i didnt gi I had to do the family thing, who went?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 10:10 PM
> *Goofy on the computer...
> [snapback]3304568[/snapback]​*



thats fucking funny as hell.....damn it sux that the truth hurts......lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Goofy on the computer...
> [snapback]3304568[/snapback]​*


damn dats funny.... oh so true.. now u just gotta animate him jacking off


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE! WHAT IT DO?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 21 2005, 09:13 PM
> *thats fucking funny as hell.....damn it sux that the truth hurts......lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3304598[/snapback]​*


 :angry: ....only truth to that picture is the... laptop


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 21 2005, 10:15 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE! WHAT IT DO?
> [snapback]3304615[/snapback]​*


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR,,,,what tha damn deal playa....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IS THAT A RASH ON GOOFY'S ARM?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 21 2005, 09:12 PM
> *naw i didnt gi I had to do the family thing, who went?
> [snapback]3304591[/snapback]​*


Provok,Chevylo97 and Ex214gurl....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 21 2005, 09:17 PM
> *IS THAT A RASH ON GOOFY'S ARM?
> [snapback]3304628[/snapback]​*


You sorry MOFO... :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup zar...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 21 2005, 11:16 PM
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR,,,,what tha damn deal playa....
> [snapback]3304623[/snapback]​*


NOT MUCH JUS WORKEN U KNOW HOW THAT GOES. I DONT WORK THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT ANYMORE, THATS PRETTY KOO.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 21 2005, 09:20 PM
> *NOT MUCH JUS WORKEN U KNOW HOW THAT GOES. I DONT WORK THE GRAVEYARD SHIFT ANYMORE, THATS PRETTY KOO.
> [snapback]3304648[/snapback]​*


workin as a D.A.R.E. officer now at elementry schools.. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 11:19 PM
> *sup zar...
> [snapback]3304647[/snapback]​*


JUST CHILLEN! WHAT U BEEN UP TO?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 21 2005, 11:22 PM
> *JUST CHILLEN! WHAT U BEEN UP TO?
> [snapback]3304669[/snapback]​*


chillin making fun of goofy...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Ice Blocks pic from the HLC meeting... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 11:22 PM
> *workin as a D.A.R.E. officer now at elementry schools.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3304664[/snapback]​*


I SIGNED UP TO DO IT FOR THE NEW SCHOOL YEAR, WELL I DIDNT SIGN UP I WAS ASSIGNED TO DO IT. ALSO I WILL BE DOEN IT FOR HIGH SCHOOLS, LIKE CAREER DAY.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Ice Blocks pic from the HLC meeting... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3304676[/snapback]​*


THATS FUNNY! DO U HAVE ANY LUCK WITH THAT SHIRT?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 21 2005, 11:28 PM
> *THATS FUNNY! DO U HAVE ANY LUCK WITH THAT SHIRT?
> [snapback]3304697[/snapback]​*


It gets me through the day... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

TO THE NIGHT CREW :thumbsup:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Ice Blocks pic from the HLC meeting... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3304676[/snapback]​*


from the Nu Style CS....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHOS THE BIG HEADED DUDE? LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

good one block....















































:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

hey im being nice i dont want you to get angry... :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 09:47 PM
> *hey im being nice i dont want you to get angry... :thumbsup:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3304757[/snapback]​*


 :burn:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 11:47 PM
> *hey im being nice i dont want you to get angry... :thumbsup:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3304757[/snapback]​*


POST SOME MORE PICS


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

im going out to houston 2marrow and to galvaston does it get good out their in galveston still aint been in awile


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jun 21 2005, 09:51 PM
> *im going out to houston 2marrow and to galvaston does it get good out their in galveston still aint been in awile
> [snapback]3304779[/snapback]​*


yea its good..and the weather is dry all this week


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP WITH THE WHATABURGER INCIDENT? WHAT DID I MISS?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 21 2005, 09:50 PM
> *POST SOME MORE PICS
> [snapback]3304771[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

come on goof troop i was just getting warmed up...


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 09:54 PM
> *yea its good..and the weather is dry all this week
> [snapback]3304788[/snapback]​*


koo any cruzin goin on at night


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 09:56 PM
> *come on goof troop i was just getting warmed up...
> [snapback]3304797[/snapback]​*


like alwayz... playing with yourself :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jun 21 2005, 09:57 PM
> *koo any cruzin goin on at night
> [snapback]3304801[/snapback]​*


nah not in Htown nomore unless you want a ticket.. :biggrin: ..We got a park were we chill at on Sundays though..


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Funny, Very Funny...































:twak:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jun 21 2005, 11:57 PM
> *koo any cruzin goin on at night
> [snapback]3304801[/snapback]​*


I WOULDNT RECOMMEND IT, GALVESTON HOT LIKE FIRE.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I HEARD EVERYTHING WENT OK SUNDAY, I COULDNT MAKE IT FOR PERSONAL REASONS.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Was up Juan I see you peepin ....but not speakin...You get that info from Ham for customizing your system??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 10:02 PM
> *Was up Juan I see you peepin ....but not speakin...You get that info from Ham for customizing your system??
> [snapback]3304826[/snapback]​*


NOT YET I AM WAITING FOR HIM TO CALL ME . OR PM HIS CELL TO ME.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

juan that reminds me... lol could you talk you your friend for me about the bags or if i could get the number...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 10:17 PM
> *juan that reminds me... lol could you talk you your friend for me about the bags or if i could get the number...
> [snapback]3304853[/snapback]​*


I WILL TALK TO HIM IN THE MORNING , I AM GOING BY HIS SHOP.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 22 2005, 12:19 AM
> *I WILL TALK TO HIM IN THE MORNING , I AM GOING BY HIS SHOP.
> [snapback]3304858[/snapback]​*


cool, i appreciate it...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ight block.. goofys gunna get ur ass.... i got some pics of block goofy if u wanna photo shop them


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

ummm, darkness are you sure you want to do that? because remember i know you since school... well i got sum pictures of you too.... muahahaha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 10:29 PM
> *ummm, darkness are you sure you want to do that? because remember i know you since school... well i got sum pictures of you too.... muahahaha
> [snapback]3304902[/snapback]​*


hey.. im not in this... this is between u and goofy


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

but your givin fuel to the fire so i can cut this off at the source...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 21 2005, 10:32 PM
> *but your givin fuel to the fire so i can cut this off at the source...
> [snapback]3304910[/snapback]​*


oh i was gunna help u out 2. i got pics of goofy as well


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I want to be the first one to say that POP was off the hook. Thurseday night - Drink Houston.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 22 2005, 03:18 AM
> *I want to be the first one to say that POP was off the hook. Thurseday night - Drink Houston.
> [snapback]3305336[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: POP was definitely off the hook ... so was Slick's and Hard Rock :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 09:05 AM
> *:thumbsup:  POP was definitely off the hook ... so was Slick's and Hard Rock  :0
> [snapback]3305811[/snapback]​*


really?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2005, 10:18 PM
> *Provok,Chevylo97 and Ex214gurl....
> [snapback]3304639[/snapback]​*


and a few other LILers :0 :biggrin: btw ... it was nice meeting everyone last night ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 09:10 AM
> *and a few other LILers  :0  :biggrin: btw ... it was nice meeting everyone last night ...
> [snapback]3305826[/snapback]​*


arn't u suppose to be working i dont want another call like last fri 10 pm and u still at work asking to bring u food come on now if u work instead of surf the net u wouldnt have to work those late hrs. lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 09:10 AM
> *and a few other LILers  :0  :biggrin: btw ... it was nice meeting everyone last night ...
> [snapback]3305826[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2005, 09:12 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3305832[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2005, 09:08 AM
> *really?
> [snapback]3305823[/snapback]​*


Really.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 09:15 AM
> *Really.
> [snapback]3305842[/snapback]​*


more please


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2005, 09:19 AM
> *more please
> [snapback]3305851[/snapback]​*


I can't post anymore ... I don't have permission ... :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see a ring


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2005, 09:27 AM
> *i see a ring
> [snapback]3305871[/snapback]​*


Yep i see it too.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2005, 09:27 AM
> *i see a ring
> [snapback]3305871[/snapback]​*


i see two rings :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 09:34 AM
> *i see two rings :ugh:
> [snapback]3305895[/snapback]​*


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2005, 09:36 AM
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> [snapback]3305905[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 08:15 AM
> *Really.
> [snapback]3305842[/snapback]​*



provok is in love...lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 22 2005, 09:11 AM
> *provok is in love...lol
> [snapback]3306025[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 22 2005, 10:11 AM
> *provok is in love...lol
> [snapback]3306025[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 22 2005, 10:11 AM
> *provok is in love...lol
> [snapback]3306025[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 08:15 AM
> *Really.
> [snapback]3305842[/snapback]​*


the one on the left is fine.. but she looks drunk ass hell


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 22 2005, 10:11 AM
> *provok is in love...lol
> [snapback]3306025[/snapback]​*


I really am. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2005, 09:31 AM
> *the one on the left is fine.. but she looks drunk ass hell
> [snapback]3306119[/snapback]​*


he was BIG PIMPIN last night!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up HOMER,LONE STAR ,AND 214 whats tha deal? :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 22 2005, 09:54 AM
> *he was BIG PIMPIN last night!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3306195[/snapback]​*


she was pimpin at first....but as the night went on, she was gettin pimped :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2005, 10:55 AM
> *Whats up HOMER,LONE STAR ,AND 214 whats tha deal? :wave:
> [snapback]3306200[/snapback]​*


Hey. What aboiut me? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2005, 10:55 AM
> *Whats up HOMER,LONE STAR ,AND 214 whats tha deal? :wave:
> [snapback]3306200[/snapback]​*


sup! :wave: tired from last night ... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up PROVOK my bad dawg


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2005, 10:55 AM
> *she was pimpin at first....but as the night went on, she was gettin pimped  :0
> [snapback]3306201[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 22 2005, 09:54 AM
> *he was BIG PIMPIN last night!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3306195[/snapback]​*


he or she????


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 10:56 AM
> *sup! :wave: tired from last night ... :ugh: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3306203[/snapback]​*


Shit me to I went to CLUB KRAZE and they had like some little car show outside. they said they wanted to start doin it every tuesday between 9:00 to whenever . it was pretty cool.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2005, 11:01 AM
> *Shit me to I went to CLUB KRAZE and they had like some little car show outside. they said they wanted to start doin it every tuesday between 9:00 to whenever . it was pretty cool.
> [snapback]3306229[/snapback]​*


where's that at?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 10:06 AM
> *where's that at?
> [snapback]3306254[/snapback]​*


club olympus on winkler off of 45 south


----------



## H*town~shorty (Jun 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H*town~shorty_@Jun 22 2005, 12:32 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3306570[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: sup cuz! :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awww shit....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2005, 12:39 PM
> *awww shit....
> [snapback]3306601[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H*town~shorty_@Jun 22 2005, 11:32 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3306570[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SO WHICH ONE R U? THE ONE ON THE LEFT OR RIGHT?


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: 






















































:dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:dunno: :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Ham ... tell Hector I said Hello :0 

Brian ... we missed you last night


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 02:04 PM
> *Ham ... tell Hector I said Hello  :0
> [snapback]3306991[/snapback]​*


quit trying to holler at little boys :ugh: 









j/k Hector's a homie


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2005, 02:09 PM
> *quit trying to holler at little boys :ugh:
> j/k Hector's a homie
> [snapback]3307007[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hector seems cool ... very young ... no, I'm not trying to holler at him ... :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 01:04 PM
> *Ham ... tell Hector I said Hello  :0
> 
> Brian ... we missed you last night
> [snapback]3306991[/snapback]​*


lol aight i'll tell him!..lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 03:04 PM
> *
> 
> Brian ... we missed you last night
> [snapback]3306991[/snapback]​*


I was with a special lady so I was coo'.... She wanted to go but it was too late. Maybe next week. I think Im off on Friday so I might bring her with me to drink :cheesy: 
Hey can you dub some cd's for me :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 22 2005, 02:28 PM
> *I was with a special lady so I was coo'.... She wanted to go but it was too late. Maybe next week. I think Im off on Friday so I might bring her with me to drink :cheesy:
> Hey can you dub some cd's for me :biggrin:
> [snapback]3307106[/snapback]​*


That's cool ... just hit me up next week  Hell yeah ... I'll have the cd's for you next time I see ya! I already know what you want! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 03:29 PM
> *That's cool ... just hit me up next week  Hell yeah ... I'll have the cd's for you next time I see ya! I already know what you want! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3307117[/snapback]​*


 :0 Like that......... Hehehe
I'll see ya thursday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 22 2005, 02:31 PM
> *:0 Like that......... Hehehe
> I'll see ya thursday
> [snapback]3307126[/snapback]​*


like that


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

what if there was a Houston texas base forum for yall to plan and setup meets, etc.... and have local businesses/sponsors that are in the lowrider scene help support a safe place to hangout, would anyone be interested...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Jun 22 2005, 02:43 PM
> *what if there was a Houston texas base forum for yall to plan and setup meets, etc.... and have local businesses/sponsors that are in the lowrider scene help support a safe place to hangout, would anyone be interested...
> [snapback]3307187[/snapback]​*


Definitely :thumbsup:


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 01:44 PM
> *Definitely :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3307192[/snapback]​*



great cause i'm working on it right now, should be up in a few weeks....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 03:42 PM
> *like that
> [snapback]3307185[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 10:15 AM
> *Really.
> [snapback]3305842[/snapback]​*



Looks like I missed out, damn I knew I should have gone


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Jun 22 2005, 03:43 PM
> *what if there was a Houston texas base forum for yall to plan and setup meets, etc.... and have local businesses/sponsors that are in the lowrider scene help support a safe place to hangout, would anyone be interested...
> [snapback]3307187[/snapback]​*


would we be intersted. that is a under statment. i believe the whole H-Town lowriding scene would be . mo info. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

i c u peepn issac! wuz up homie?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H*town~shorty_@Jun 22 2005, 01:32 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3306570[/snapback]​*


 :0 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 22 2005, 07:34 PM
> *:0 :wave:
> [snapback]3308325[/snapback]​*


my prima! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup bloc


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 08:39 PM
> *my prima!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3308347[/snapback]​*


I know...Grrrrrrrrr!!!... :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

magic monday most likely homie


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

so what happened to richmond avenue? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 22 2005, 08:00 PM
> *so what happened to richmond avenue?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3308482[/snapback]​*


nada its still there


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 08:39 PM
> *my prima!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3308347[/snapback]​*


dats alright, she can still holla at at fellow. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i see u david


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2005, 08:54 PM
> *sup bloc
> [snapback]3308445[/snapback]​*


sup...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

im only a figment in ur imaganation.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 22 2005, 08:03 PM
> *im only a figment in ur imaganation.
> [snapback]3308505[/snapback]​*


ummmmm 













































NO


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

bloc what da hell did u mean by the pm u sent me??????? bout my computer


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

whats dis a day crew checkn out da nite krew!!!!!! yes u ex214girl.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 22 2005, 08:27 PM
> *whats dis a day crew checkn out da nite krew!!!!!! yes u ex214girl.
> [snapback]3308572[/snapback]​*


yea, gotta keep my tabs on you fellaz ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< all day crew :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

dont keep dem 2 close some bite hard :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2005, 09:32 PM
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< all day crew :biggrin:
> [snapback]3308595[/snapback]​*


what is this an invasion of da day crew dandits?????????????????????? :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< sorry 24 hr crew :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2005, 09:34 PM
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< sorry 24 hr crew :biggrin:
> [snapback]3308615[/snapback]​*


dats mo like it.......................................................


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 22 2005, 08:37 PM
> *dats mo like it.......................................................
> [snapback]3308628[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 22 2005, 08:33 PM
> *dont keep dem 2 close some bite hard :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3308603[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

say ex214girl wheres ur home girl Hny Brwn Eyez?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

say big john i hear whataburger is havn a special on full body massages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol lol lol lol


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

nothin...david


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 22 2005, 09:45 PM
> *nothin...david
> [snapback]3308680[/snapback]​*


dats a crock of shit. u b lookn in my cpu?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 22 2005, 08:42 PM
> *say ex214girl wheres ur home girl Hny Brwn Eyez?
> [snapback]3308658[/snapback]​*


at home.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 22 2005, 09:48 PM
> *dats a crock of shit. u b lookn in my cpu?
> [snapback]3308687[/snapback]​*


its a joke...i dunno how too do that big john might not me...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 22 2005, 09:49 PM
> *its a joke...i dunno how too do that big john might not me...
> [snapback]3308691[/snapback]​*


oh k ill let u make it dis time. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2005, 08:15 AM
> *Really.
> [snapback]3305842[/snapback]​*


I'd hit both...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2005, 08:12 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3305832[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2005, 10:27 PM
> *I'd hit both...
> [snapback]3308836[/snapback]​*


u better watch what u say . hatters r every where.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 22 2005, 08:39 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3308880[/snapback]​*


I HAVE THE INFORMATION THAT YOU REQUESTED.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 22 2005, 08:52 PM
> *u better watch what u say . hatters r every where.
> [snapback]3308923[/snapback]​*


indeed...my HLC brotha..


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I would like to give El Chuco props for the frame I got from him,I really appreciate your help.I cant wait to get my ride rollin. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Lord Los...thats good you got the frame already..hopefully in a few weeks the 64 be back on the streets


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

damn i know theres alot more clubs in TEXAS REP UR CLUB UP IN HERE lets get this post up there like the rest of the other out of state posts


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

* PRESIDENTEZ C.C. DALLAS , TEXAS *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2005, 08:59 PM
> *magic monday most likely homie
> [snapback]3308477[/snapback]​*


Now that is some damn good news :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 22 2005, 08:52 PM
> *u better watch what u say . hatters r every where.
> [snapback]3308923[/snapback]​*


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 22 2005, 10:51 PM
> *I would like to give El Chuco props for the frame I got from him,I really appreciate your help.I cant wait to get my ride rollin. :thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]3309098[/snapback]​*


 any time bro, thats why were here,  to back each other up, "que no". Look foward in seeing your ranfla in las cayes de HOUSTONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:around:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup PROVOK :wave:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2005, 10:45 AM
> *Sup PROVOK :wave:
> [snapback]3310770[/snapback]​*


Sup. You going to DRINK tonite?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

why is everyone quiet 2day?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 23 2005, 11:08 AM
> *why is everyone quiet 2day?
> [snapback]3310834[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2005, 11:09 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3310841[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 23 2005, 11:44 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3311049[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 22 2005, 08:42 PM
> *say ex214girl wheres ur home girl Hny Brwn Eyez?
> [snapback]3308658[/snapback]​*


here i am.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2005, 01:42 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3311315[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2005, 01:23 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3311494[/snapback]​*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2005, 01:25 PM
> *
> [snapback]3311499[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 23 2005, 01:55 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3311617[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2005, 01:59 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3311633[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh: 


> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 23 2005, 01:03 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3311656[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2005, 01:59 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3311633[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what da....


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

t
t
t


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 23 2005, 01:39 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3311821[/snapback]​*



no questions but thanks you :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Jun 23 2005, 01:43 PM
> *no questions but thanks you :wave:
> [snapback]3311848[/snapback]​*



was up ray?


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 23 2005, 01:49 PM
> *was up ray?
> [snapback]3311876[/snapback]​*


how you know be dude i dont remember you, check pm..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I have to work tomorrow.............. Sux!







I dunno if I can make Drink.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Jun 23 2005, 02:43 PM
> *no questions but thanks you :wave:
> [snapback]3311848[/snapback]​*


i was waving at dena....but im nice...ill wave at you too :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 23 2005, 02:03 PM
> *:thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3311655[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 23 2005, 02:57 PM
> *I have to work tomorrow.............. Sux!
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm still gonna call and peer pressure ya!  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 23 2005, 03:01 PM
> *i was waving at dena....but im nice...ill wave at you too  :wave:
> [snapback]3311933[/snapback]​*


sup girl :wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2005, 03:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wave at me???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2005, 04:38 PM
> *  I'm still gonna call and peer pressure ya!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3312066[/snapback]​*


  Beer pressure! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look at the fly guy with his slacks!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2005, 04:28 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3312237[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn, that was a quick edit, lolol. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 23 2005, 04:41 PM
> *   Beer pressure! :0
> [snapback]3312295[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 23 2005, 05:59 PM
> *Damn, that was a quick edit, lolol.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3312423[/snapback]​*


Fucker.................. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2005, 05:45 PM
> *look at the fly guy with his slacks!
> [snapback]3312314[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ey locos!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 23 2005, 04:05 PM
> *
> [snapback]3312461[/snapback]​*


i heard about rico suave


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 23 2005, 06:22 PM
> *i heard about rico suave
> [snapback]3312540[/snapback]​*


hahahaha!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone been to mason park thursday afternoons?




just thought id bring it up since this thread is about cruise spots and all


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 23 2005, 08:12 PM
> *anyone been to mason park thursday afternoons?
> just thought id bring it up since this thread is about cruise spots and all
> 
> [snapback]3313366[/snapback]​*


Last I heard about Mason on thursdays Joe ...there were about 20 laws waiting for cruisers on 75th...  ....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2005, 09:32 PM
> *<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< all day crew :biggrin:
> [snapback]3308595[/snapback]​*


U NEED TO GET A HOBBY!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP JUAN N GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up Juan..that boy Zarro in the hizzie... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

NOT MUCH GLAD ITS ALMOST FRIDAY .


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So Zar you leaving friday night or Saturday morning for Royal Touch's car show??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHERE IS NIGHT CREW TONITE? :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jun 23 2005, 11:40 PM
> *So Zar you leaving friday night or Saturday morning for Royal Touch's car show??
> [snapback]3313725[/snapback]​*


I DON'T KNOW YET. WHATS THE PLAN?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 23 2005, 09:38 PM
> *NOT MUCH GLAD ITS ALMOST FRIDAY .
> [snapback]3313719[/snapback]​*


you got that right... :biggrin: Taking my family to Schlitterbhan in New Branffuls this weekend.  So im clocking out tonite on Layitlow and clocking back in Monday night  ....So you need anyinfo bout this weekends show holla at Big John. :uh: .. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 23 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I DON'T KNOW YET. WHATS THE PLAN?
> [snapback]3313732[/snapback]​*


I was thinking about horseback riding to Bryan... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THERES A SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 23 2005, 09:46 PM
> *THERES A SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> [snapback]3313749[/snapback]​*


... Street Meet 2005 car show off of AldineMail RT. Between Hardy and Aldine westfield.  got flyer somewhere....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

713ridaz see you peeping....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jun 23 2005, 11:46 PM
> *I was thinking about horseback riding to Bryan... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3313747[/snapback]​*


TRAIL RIDE!!! :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL IM OUT PEOPLE.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC* get ready for next Saturday.....heading out to Byran,TX to support our new *HLC brothers *from *Royal Touch!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Magic.."Look at Me ..When you are talking to Me.."


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jun 24 2005, 12:20 AM
> *Hey Magic.."Look at Me ..When you are talking to Me.."
> [snapback]3313869[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jun 24 2005, 12:00 AM
> *HLC get ready for next Saturday.....heading out to Byran,TX to support our new HLC brothers from Royal Touch!
> [snapback]3313784[/snapback]​*


does anyone plan on attending the pre-show concert


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 23 2005, 10:27 PM
> *does anyone plan on attending the pre-show concert
> 
> 
> ...


Mike,Darkness and Big John..i think will be there friday night..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS Will be roll'n deep to San Anton.. 
[attachmentid=197820]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jun 23 2005, 11:43 PM
> *Mike,Darkness and Big John..i think will be there friday night..
> [snapback]3313951[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hello!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 08:22 AM
> *hello!
> [snapback]3314790[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 24 2005, 08:26 AM
> *
> [snapback]3314981[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2005, 09:03 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3315149[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 24 2005, 09:26 AM
> *
> [snapback]3314981[/snapback]​*


whats up girl.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2005, 10:03 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3315149[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2005, 09:56 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3315116[/snapback]​*


sup Dave


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 10:18 AM
> *whats up girl.
> [snapback]3315210[/snapback]​*


working ... ready for the weekend ... gonna take it easy ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 24 2005, 09:26 AM
> *sup Dave
> [snapback]3315257[/snapback]​*



nuthin just sleepy & bored :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

exmuthafuckinzactly


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2005, 11:19 AM
> *exmuthafuckinzactly
> [snapback]3315504[/snapback]​*


 :around:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2005, 10:27 AM
> *:around:
> [snapback]3315522[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2005, 11:29 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3315530[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2005, 10:30 AM
> *:dunno:  :happysad:
> [snapback]3315535[/snapback]​*


saaaay fool im the pharoh from south park


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2005, 11:33 AM
> *saaaay fool im the pharoh from south park
> [snapback]3315551[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 24 2005, 10:28 AM
> *working ... ready for the weekend ... gonna take it easy ...
> [snapback]3315267[/snapback]​*


i hear ya. youre gonna chill and im ready for a beer. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

street military - dont give a dayum. tite cd.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 11:42 AM
> *street military - dont give a dayum. tite cd.
> [snapback]3315600[/snapback]​*


i don't like it, i think it sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2005, 11:44 AM
> *i don't like it, i think it sucks :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3315619[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 11:40 AM
> *i hear ya. youre gonna chill and im ready for a beer. LOL
> [snapback]3315590[/snapback]​*


don't twist my arm, biatch .... :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 24 2005, 11:45 AM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3315622[/snapback]​*


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2005, 11:51 AM
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3315631[/snapback]​*


:around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2005, 11:44 AM
> *i don't like it, i think it sucks :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3315619[/snapback]​*


your opinion is noted.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 24 2005, 11:50 AM
> *don't twist my arm, biatch .... :ugh: :roflmao:
> [snapback]3315628[/snapback]​*


dont take much to convice your ass to drink. LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 11:59 AM
> *dont take much to convice your ass to drink. LOL
> [snapback]3315672[/snapback]​*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 11:58 AM
> *your opinion is noted.
> [snapback]3315667[/snapback]​*


fo shizzle my hizzle brizzle izzle


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 24 2005, 12:10 PM
> *WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE
> [snapback]3315738[/snapback]​*


CHILLANDO HOMIE AND U?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

CHILLEN, TRYEN TO SEE WZUP FOR TONITE, PROVOK WHAT U GOT PLAN?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

NO ONE FROM THE DAY CREW TALKS TO ME ANYMORE. :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL PEOPLE IM OUT. :tears:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 24 2005, 12:21 PM
> *CHILLEN, TRYEN TO SEE WZUP FOR TONITE, PROVOK WHAT U GOT PLAN?
> [snapback]3315804[/snapback]​*


Give me a call . 281-787-5894


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 24 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Give me a call . 281-787-5894
> [snapback]3315854[/snapback]​*


Provok ... you trying to be like me and Mike Jones ... ??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 24 2005, 12:23 PM
> *NO ONE FROM THE DAY CREW TALKS TO ME ANYMORE. :dunno:
> [snapback]3315816[/snapback]​*


sup Zar .... what's the damn deal ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 24 2005, 12:32 PM
> *Provok ... you trying to be like me and Mike Jones ... ???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3315868[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 24 2005, 12:32 PM
> *Provok ... you trying to be like me and Mike Jones ... ???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3315868[/snapback]​*


who?


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

kool uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2005, 12:02 PM
> *fo shizzle my hizzle brizzle izzle
> [snapback]3315691[/snapback]​*


ok six foot giant.


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

$20,000 CASH/PRIZES

$5,000 CAR/TRUCK HOP

281.296.7659
[attachmentid=198122][attachmentid=198124]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 24 2005, 12:23 PM
> *NO ONE FROM THE DAY CREW TALKS TO ME ANYMORE. :dunno:
> [snapback]3315816[/snapback]​*


hey you! :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 01:41 PM
> *ok six foot giant.
> [snapback]3316324[/snapback]​*


my 2005 motto....out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2005, 02:01 PM
> *my 2005 motto....out with the old, in with the new.
> [snapback]3316455[/snapback]​*


pharoah...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 02:03 PM
> *pharoah...
> [snapback]3316472[/snapback]​*


craziness...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2005, 01:01 PM
> *my 2005 motto....out with the old, in with the new.
> [snapback]3316455[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2005, 02:04 PM
> *craziness...
> [snapback]3316479[/snapback]​*


south park coalition.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 02:37 PM
> *south park coalition.
> [snapback]3316600[/snapback]​*


world clazz taps


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2005, 11:03 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3315149[/snapback]​*


Gimmie my shirt foo'  I know It was you that got me for my polo 5 years ago! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 24 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Gimmie my shirt foo'  I know It was you that got me for my polo 5 years ago! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3316943[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: sup Brian


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2005, 02:48 PM
> *hey you! :cheesy:
> [snapback]3316371[/snapback]​*


IS THAT YOU MONICA? :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE! ICEBLOCK,DARKNESS,MIKE,NICK,GOOFY,MAGIC,PROVOK,ELLIE,FIRMELOWS,


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup zar... what happening?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 24 2005, 08:56 PM
> *WZUP PEOPLE! ICEBLOCK,DARKNESS,MIKE,NICK,GOOFY,MAGIC,PROVOK,ELLIE,FIRMELOWS,
> [snapback]3317788[/snapback]​*


sup homie


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

suo provok :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Jun 24 2005, 08:52 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3318319[/snapback]​*


what trigga???


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

TASTE OF LATIN C.C
ODESSA TX


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

bump!


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=198665][attachmentid=198666]*

$5,000 CAR/TRUCK HOP
$20,000 CASH/PRIZES
1953 CHEVY 4DR GIVEAWAY
281.296.7659*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

morning everybody


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

mike wassup dog


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

Hny Brn Eyz :uh:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

whoz rolling by fairmont 2day??.. remember we dont chill at tha target, we go across da street..


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wassup people just dropped in to say Wassup. WASSUP!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Spokes and Juice together with United Toys
will be raffling this bike during the Desert Dreams CC picnic this coming July 31st.

each ticket will be $20.00
We will be selling tickets all the way until the day of the picnic.


Desert Dreams CC 2nd annual Picnic
Time: July 31, 2005
Location: Bear Creek Park
Houston, TX
Info: Slick 832-721-2905

Info on the bike email Ellie [email protected]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

one more


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is how we do it in Texas:

Suspect in attempted car theft shot by owner
Man is in fair condition with head wound
Copyright 2005 Houston Chronicle

A Sugar Land man is in fair condition at a hospital after police say he was shot while trying to steal a car from some northeast Houston apartments, police said.

Antonio Hunt, 29, of the 16200 block of Soaring Eagle, was shot in the head about 4 a.m. Friday. Another suspect in the alleged car theft got away.

Hunt has not been charged with a crime. The man who shot Hunt has not been charged, and the incident will be referred to a Harris County grand jury for review.

Police say Hunt and an unidentified accomplice were in a stolen tow truck when they tried to haul away a new Buick from an apartment complex at 9603 Homestead. The 20-year-old man who owns the Buick heard his car alarm sounding, grabbed a handgun and went outside to confront the thieves, investigators said. He chased the fleeing tow truck through the apartment complex, then shot out its tires to force the suspects to stop.

Hunt and the man with him then jumped out of the wrecker, trying to run away. The man chasing them said Hunt reached for his waistband, as if he was grabbing a weapon. Fearing for his life, the man chasing the suspects opened fire, hitting Hunt in the head.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> this is how we do it in Texas:
> 
> Suspect in attempted car theft shot by owner
> Man is in fair condition with head wound
> ...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

lubbock texas here. still riding solo with no plaque in the back.
peace


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKLES_@Jun 26 2005, 01:05 PM
> *lubbock texas here. still riding solo with no plaque in the back.
> peace
> [snapback]3322935[/snapback]​*


REP DAT 806 HOMIE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 24 2005, 07:45 PM
> *IS THAT YOU MONICA? :dunno:
> [snapback]3317733[/snapback]​*


yes its me...whats goin on?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Jun 25 2005, 04:42 PM
> *Hny Brn Eyz  :uh:
> [snapback]3320446[/snapback]​*


hahahaha!!! what are you doing here???


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

MURNING


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: whats goin on everyone? :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Jun 25 2005, 04:42 PM
> *Hny Brn Eyz  :uh:
> [snapback]3320446[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

how is everyones day going so far?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jun 27 2005, 09:37 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3326500[/snapback]​*


sup Larissa!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2005, 09:49 AM
> *sup Larissa!
> [snapback]3326549[/snapback]​*


hi mamas... how are you doing


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody got pics of that grey monte carlo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

by the way my true friends are dead and green!!so fuck yall!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2005, 05:42 PM
> *by the way my true friends are dead and green!!so fuck yall!!!
> [snapback]3328454[/snapback]​*


 :0 ouch............


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2005, 04:42 PM
> *by the way my true friends are dead and green!!so fuck yall!!!
> [snapback]3328454[/snapback]​*


 :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 27 2005, 05:26 PM
> *anybody got pics of that grey monte carlo
> [snapback]3328324[/snapback]​*



Which one?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

wuz up big john? i tried 2 take the logo 4 H.L.C 2 my home boys 2 c about da banner and stuff, but i didn't down load it to the disk right. so i got it on disc now so i'll take it 2 them this friday.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 27 2005, 06:43 PM
> *wuz up big john? i tried 2 take the logo 4 H.L.C 2 my home boys 2 c about da banner and stuff, but i didn't down load it to the disk right. so i got it on disc now so i'll take it 2 them this friday.
> [snapback]3329117[/snapback]​*


sounds good homie.........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

lonely in here today! Big John... I see you...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2005, 07:28 PM
> *lonely in here today! Big John... I see you...
> [snapback]3329287[/snapback]​*


yeah just here chilando looking forward to this weekend


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 27 2005, 08:30 PM
> *yeah just here chilando looking forward to this weekend
> [snapback]3329296[/snapback]​*


where r u giong this weekend?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 27 2005, 08:17 PM
> *where r u giong this weekend?
> [snapback]3329561[/snapback]​*


to bryan for the show you going?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 27 2005, 09:17 PM
> *to bryan for the show you going?
> [snapback]3329562[/snapback]​*


WILL KNOW IN ACOUPLE DAYS. OUIJA TRYN 2 FIGURE OUT WHAT WE GOING 2 DO. WE SUPPOSE 2 GO THERE THEN LEAVE FROM THERE 2 SAN ANTO. 4 DAT OTHER SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 27 2005, 08:24 PM
> *WILL KNOW IN ACOUPLE DAYS. OUIJA TRYN 2 FIGURE OUT WHAT WE GOING 2 DO. WE SUPPOSE 2 GO THERE THEN LEAVE FROM THERE 2 SAN ANTO. 4 DAT OTHER SHOW. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3329590[/snapback]​*


thats cool some of us leaving fri some leaving sat then we have parade on sunday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 27 2005, 08:24 PM
> *WILL KNOW IN ACOUPLE DAYS. OUIJA TRYN 2 FIGURE OUT WHAT WE GOING 2 DO. WE SUPPOSE 2 GO THERE THEN LEAVE FROM THERE 2 SAN ANTO. 4 DAT OTHER SHOW. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3329590[/snapback]​*


thats cool some of us leaving fri some leaving sat then we have parade on sunday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 27 2005, 08:24 PM
> *WILL KNOW IN ACOUPLE DAYS. OUIJA TRYN 2 FIGURE OUT WHAT WE GOING 2 DO. WE SUPPOSE 2 GO THERE THEN LEAVE FROM THERE 2 SAN ANTO. 4 DAT OTHER SHOW. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3329590[/snapback]​*


thats cool some of us leaving fri some leaving sat then we have parade on sunday


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

hmmm....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

what time you leavin big john???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up HLC and Htown....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Sup Goofy,


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 27 2005, 08:42 PM
> *what time you leavin big john???
> [snapback]3329649[/snapback]​*


I SAY AROUND 6


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey wuzz up everybody :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 27 2005, 07:50 PM
> *Sup Goofy,
> [snapback]3329689[/snapback]​*


Wheres Magic at?? Yall going to flow on stage friday night in Bryan??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 27 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Hey wuzz up everybody :wave:
> [snapback]3329715[/snapback]​*


sup magic


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

sup goofy nizzle, ice cube, magik man, and john


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 27 2005, 09:57 PM
> *Wheres Magic at?? Yall going to flow on stage friday night in Bryan??
> [snapback]3329726[/snapback]​*


I'm right here sucka...ohhh hell yeah we gonna be spitting some mad rhymes


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 27 2005, 09:58 PM
> *sup goofy nizzle, ice cube, magik man, and john
> [snapback]3329736[/snapback]​*


who is ice cube?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 27 2005, 09:57 PM
> *sup magic
> [snapback]3329729[/snapback]​*


sup nicca


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 27 2005, 09:01 PM
> *who is ice cube?
> [snapback]3329748[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 27 2005, 09:58 PM
> *sup goofy nizzle, ice cube, magik man, and john
> [snapback]3329736[/snapback]​*


sup johnny :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ice whoooo??????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 27 2005, 08:00 PM
> *I'm right here sucka...ohhh hell yeah we gonna be spitting some mad rhymes
> [snapback]3329746[/snapback]​*


Aslong as you dont spit my way.... :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jun 27 2005, 10:01 PM
> *who is ice cube?
> [snapback]3329748[/snapback]​*


u is nicca


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

johnny.. haha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 27 2005, 09:03 PM
> *u is nicca
> [snapback]3329761[/snapback]​*


you mean bubbles lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 27 2005, 10:02 PM
> *Aslong as you dont spit my way.... :around:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3329760[/snapback]​*


 :uh: you is one sick man


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 27 2005, 07:58 PM
> *sup goofy nizzle, ice cube, magik man, and john
> [snapback]3329736[/snapback]​*


wut it do "stocks on da 94".... :biggrin: holla at your boy....u going down to Bryan,TX Saturday???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ZARRO.......


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 27 2005, 10:04 PM
> *johnny.. haha
> [snapback]3329767[/snapback]​*


Heeeeeeereessssss Johnny :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 27 2005, 10:04 PM
> *you mean bubbles lol
> [snapback]3329769[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

sup Zar :wave: I see you


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 27 2005, 10:05 PM
> *ZARRO.......
> [snapback]3329778[/snapback]​*


WHATS UP PEOPLE


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 27 2005, 09:08 PM
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE
> [snapback]3329802[/snapback]​*


no mas


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 27 2005, 10:08 PM
> *WHATS UP PEOPLE
> [snapback]3329802[/snapback]​*


I don't think you wanna know :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

night crew roll calllllllllll


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 27 2005, 10:10 PM
> *I don't think you wanna know  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3329808[/snapback]​*


NINO COCHINO :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 27 2005, 10:12 PM
> *night crew roll calllllllllll
> [snapback]3329817[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Mista Officer..Mista Officer ..why dont you take these... cuffs off of us....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 27 2005, 09:13 PM
> *Mista Officer..Mista Officer ..why dont you take these... cuffs off of us....
> [snapback]3329827[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Night Crew..needs some females on here ...Wuz up 713diva good to see a female HLC member on here!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 27 2005, 10:14 PM
> *Night Crew..needs some females...Wuz up 713diva!
> [snapback]3329837[/snapback]​*


Quien es dis 713diva that you speak of


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 27 2005, 10:12 PM
> *NINO COCHINO :roflmao:
> [snapback]3329820[/snapback]​*


Hey I took a bath


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 27 2005, 09:17 PM
> *Hey I took a bath
> [snapback]3329851[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 27 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Quien es dis 713diva that you speak of
> [snapback]3329845[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=200579]
guess who?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 27 2005, 08:16 PM
> *Quien es dis 713diva that you speak of
> [snapback]3329845[/snapback]​*


Shes in True Eminence a HLC member..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 27 2005, 10:13 PM
> *Mista Officer..Mista Officer ..why dont you take these... cuffs off of us....
> [snapback]3329827[/snapback]​*


U LITTLE DIRTY PERV


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP PROVOK


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 27 2005, 08:21 PM
> *U LITTLE DIRTY PERV
> [snapback]3329876[/snapback]​*


 :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 27 2005, 09:24 PM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]3329899[/snapback]​*


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :tears:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 27 2005, 09:24 PM
> *SUP PROVOK
> [snapback]3329898[/snapback]​*


Sup homie.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=200581]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

The Dark Lord SIC713


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats da deal....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

sup Juan, sup Darkness :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey fellaz we all need to hit up the park this Sunday..  cause after this weekend theres something going on every sunday till the end of august


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

crooked cops crooked cops now watch tem drop! lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY GOOF U GOT UR BOOTS SHINED UP FOR POP?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 27 2005, 10:37 PM
> *Hey fellaz we all need to hit up the park this Sunday..  cause after this weekend theres something going on every sunday till the end of august
> [snapback]3329992[/snapback]​*


whats that??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 27 2005, 08:50 PM
> *HEY GOOF U GOT UR BOOTS SHINED UP FOR POP?
> [snapback]3330052[/snapback]​*


I also got some letteus for your Taco hat.. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2005, 11:12 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3330177[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL IM OUT PEOPLE :wave:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin: 












:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 27 2005, 09:50 PM
> *HEY GOOF U GOT UR BOOTS SHINED UP FOR POP?
> [snapback]3330052[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:

whats up ppl. :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2005, 06:27 AM
> *:roflmao:
> 
> whats up ppl. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3331762[/snapback]​*


  why u laughing


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2005, 09:12 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3330177[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 28 2005, 08:53 AM
> *:thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3331895[/snapback]​*



:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whats up crew?!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

waaaaazzzuuuuup


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Anybody interested in the bike raffle hit me up.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 28 2005, 10:24 AM
> *Anybody interested in the bike raffle hit me up.
> [snapback]3332208[/snapback]​*


When's the raffle being held


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 28 2005, 10:29 AM
> *When's the raffle being held
> [snapback]3332223[/snapback]​*



July 31st at the Desert Dreams CC picnic @ Bear Creek Park


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

NEW CHANGES


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

To all people that want to kick it for a few hours on a tuesday night, with clean ass rides, bring them on Tuesday nights at Club Craze, located at 45 south and Winkler, at the Olimpics night club "were we got rained out for tha Ching Bling Video. Will be giving out gift Certificates to buy clothing @ Aztlan Wear or Sun God Kustomz towards, parts or Labor on your rides. :0 Powda, Raw-B, & Sambow, will be performing tonight , plus the $500.00 Bikini Contest. And don't forget this Sunday Night July 3, Lil Rob will be performing along with Player Skills, Raw-G, GEMINIA.  ALL YOU RIDERS OUT THERE SHOULD BRING YOUR RIDES So we can Film it for Lil Robs DVD AND TO SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT IN H-Town.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Jun 28 2005, 10:21 AM
> * To all people that want to kick it for a few hours on a tuesday night, with clean ass rides, bring them on Tuesday nights at Club Craze, located at 45 south and Winkler, at the Olimpics night club "were we got rained out for tha Ching Bling Video. Will be giving out gift Certificates to buy clothing @ Aztlan Wear or Sun God Kustomz towards, parts or Labor on your rides.  :0 Powda, Raw-B, & Sambow, will be performing tonight , plus the $500.00 Bikini Contest.  And don't forget this Sunday Night July 3, Lil Rob will be performing along with Player Skills, Raw-G, GEMINIA.  ALL YOU RIDERS OUT THERE SHOULD BRING YOUR RIDES So we can Film it for Lil Robs DVD AND TO SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT IN H-Town.
> [snapback]3332400[/snapback]​*


What time does it start tonight? On July 3rd whats the cover charge?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 28 2005, 07:52 AM
> *  why u laughing
> [snapback]3331888[/snapback]​*


the image of you in boots... :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2005, 10:55 AM
> *the image of you in boots... :roflmao:
> [snapback]3332554[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: kukuy :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Roll Call ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 28 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Roll Call ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homegirl_713 (Jun 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=201221]


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 28 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Roll Call ...
> 
> 
> ...



You know I'm already there Cuz!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homegirl_713_@Jun 28 2005, 01:32 PM
> *  You know I'm already there Cuz!!!
> [snapback]3333331[/snapback]​*


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 28 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Roll Call ...
> 
> 
> ...


i can pretend...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 28 2005, 01:23 PM
> *Roll Call ...
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes what a shock i will be there and its a weekday dayummmmm


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 28 2005, 10:37 AM
> *What time does it start tonight? On July 3rd whats the cover charge?
> [snapback]3332478[/snapback]​*


 FROM 9PM TO 11PM FOR THE CONTEST, AND IF THEY STILL WANT TO KICK IT AND CHECK OUT THE CONCERT+BIKINI SHOW IT STARTS AT 12PM. AND FOR JULY 3, IT KICKS OFF AFTER 10PM THE COVER CHARGE STARTS @ $10.00 DALLORS 21YEARS OF AGE AND OLDER, AND $15.00 DALLORS FOR 18 YEARS OF AGE TO 21. ALRATO VATO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 28 2005, 01:55 PM
> *yes yes what a shock i will be there and its a weekday dayummmmm
> [snapback]3333434[/snapback]​*


 :0 aaaahhhhh shiiiiiiittt!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 28 2005, 01:21 PM
> *:ugh: kukuy :ugh:
> [snapback]3333247[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

DJLATIN emailed me:

ay buey! SHOOOT IT! a la vergz! i think i have to attend that one! chinga'o! got to get my ropers/stetson/wranglers/initialed leather wallet/and Wranglers Rodeo shirt ready! lmao! Can't forget to take my CAWK also. jeje.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 28 2005, 12:23 PM
> *Roll Call ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2005, 03:44 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3333984[/snapback]​*


 :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup johnny


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

whoz johnny???......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2005, 09:55 AM
> *the image of you in boots... :roflmao:
> [snapback]3332554[/snapback]​*


  ..only boots I wear are Polo...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 28 2005, 08:23 PM
> *whoz johnny???......
> [snapback]3335657[/snapback]​*


"golds on da 94".. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

"bags on da 94???"


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

1st if all da lak is rollin on gold.. 2nd, bagz are for da daily lak, juice is in da 83, which will be hittin 84' inchez + + ... think im bullshittin??, give it a minute..........


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

tha juiced ride will be servin' ( how victor puts it :biggrin: ) , plus i do hydraulics for work also.. so can u say.. Free shyt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 28 2005, 08:36 PM
> *tha juiced ride will be servin' ( how victor puts it :biggrin: ) , plus i do hydraulics for work also.. so can u say.. Free shyt!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3335729[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

firmelows u still here


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

il holla at ya nikkaz layta... aite goof, john, krazy toyz


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jun 28 2005, 08:41 PM
> *il holla at ya nikkaz layta... aite goof, john, krazy toyz
> [snapback]3335767[/snapback]​*


itz goffy... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC ...yall ready for Saturday?..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

SUP FELLAS


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:burn: WAS UP NICK, BLOCK, GABRIAL, AND THA REST OF THA HOMEIS THAT WENT TO THA CLUB CRAZE, SORRY I DIDN'T MAKE IT, I WAS FINISHING A PAINT JOB ON A MUSTANG, FINISHED IT AT 3:30AM, TIRED LIKE A MUTHA. THANKS FOR GOING OUT TO REP YOUR RIDEZ, SOME ONE NEEDS TO GIVE NICK SOME COMPETITION OUT THEIR, ON TUESDAY NIGHTS, HE IS WINING ALL THA FERIA. :thumbsup:  HERES THA PICS OF THE CHEAP PAINT JOB I DID, ALRATO VATOS.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: hello everyone.

so, who all went to POP last night?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my 2005 motto....out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

yup.

you and texas gold must like to quote signatures...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2005, 08:54 AM
> *yup.
> 
> you and texas gold must like to quote signatures...
> [snapback]3337809[/snapback]​*


fo shizzle my hizzle brizzle izzle


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2005, 06:26 AM
> *:wave: hello everyone.
> 
> so, who all went to POP last night?
> [snapback]3337427[/snapback]​*


not me :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 29 2005, 08:59 AM
> *fo shizzle my hizzle brizzle izzle
> [snapback]3337841[/snapback]​*


hahahaha!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2005, 09:05 AM
> *not me :uh:
> [snapback]3337860[/snapback]​*


you missed it. it was a good concert.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2005, 09:03 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3337854[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard there was some spys up at pop, peepin, watchin, worrying about the wrong shit :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 29 2005, 08:59 AM
> *fo shizzle my hizzle brizzle izzle
> [snapback]3337841[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

some people think too highly of themselves...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2005, 08:08 AM
> *you missed it. it was a good concert.
> [snapback]3337875[/snapback]​*



i know but my pops had a accident...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2005, 10:19 AM
> *i know but my pops had a accident...
> [snapback]3338155[/snapback]​*


ah im sorry to hear that. is he ok?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2005, 10:19 AM
> *ah im sorry to hear that. is he ok?
> [snapback]3338157[/snapback]​*


ditto


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WUZ UP EVERY 1


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2005, 09:17 AM
> *some people think too highly of themselves...
> [snapback]3338147[/snapback]​*



kids kids ya'll to play nice :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2005, 09:19 AM
> *ah im sorry to hear that. is he ok?
> [snapback]3338157[/snapback]​*



he is cool just shaken up...thanx for the concern


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup peeps! It's been a minute! What's new?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 29 2005, 09:44 AM
> *Sup peeps! It's been a minute! What's new?
> [snapback]3338258[/snapback]​*



nada


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2005, 10:33 AM
> *kids kids ya'll to play nice :biggrin:
> [snapback]3338209[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2005, 09:47 AM
> *nada
> [snapback]3338270[/snapback]​*


Yall ready for tha Houston LRM show?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 29 2005, 10:50 AM
> *Yall ready for tha Houston LRM show?
> [snapback]3338285[/snapback]​*


Whats up DOG where u been hidin? :dunno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2005, 09:55 AM
> *Whats up DOG where u been hidin? :dunno:
> [snapback]3338304[/snapback]​*


Workin' ......keepin' the wheels spinnin'..........although the ones I need to spin are the ones on Betty! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is anyone going to roll out to the seawall on monday. i want to dust off the car and take it out. its been a while.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2005, 10:05 AM
> *is anyone going to roll out to the seawall on monday.  i want to dust off the car and take it out. its been a while.
> [snapback]3338341[/snapback]​*


Is that where the hang out's at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 29 2005, 10:11 AM
> *Is that where the hang out's at?
> [snapback]3338362[/snapback]​*


oh i duno what others are doing. but i sometimes go to crystal beach on holidays so i might roll out..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2005, 10:37 AM
> *oh i duno what others are doing.  but i sometimes go to crystal beach on holidays so i might roll out..
> [snapback]3338441[/snapback]​*



the seawall is what i've heard...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

bout what time?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2005, 10:54 AM
> *the seawall is what i've heard...
> [snapback]3338501[/snapback]​*


Sea Wall maybe...........but beach...I don't know. Saltwater and classics don't go together.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES TEXAS MADE


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

Texaslowriders.com **COMING SOON***


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 29 2005, 11:02 AM
> *Sea Wall maybe...........but beach...I don't know. Saltwater and classics don't go together.
> [snapback]3338532[/snapback]​*


I AGREE :thumbsup: 


my big ass would rather go to the pool


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

correction the raffle is sponsored by Spokes and Juice and Clownin Crazy.
$20.00 per ticket

We need your support. We will have the bike at Swangin Customs on Hw 6 and Loch Katrine, come by and check it out. We will also take the bike to MacGregor this coming Sunday.

:biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup htown


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up KT and Mr Leatherface.....David anyword about RoyalTouch show???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up caddydaddy.... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup peeps


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHERE U AT? :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP NES :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: hey everyone whats goin on today?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

GOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 30 2005, 08:07 AM
> *GOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> [snapback]3344077[/snapback]​*


MAN GET OFF THE NET AND GET BACK TO WORK MAN...............YOUR SUPPOSE TO BE ON THE PHONE........YOU ACT LIKE I CANT SEE YOU ON


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 30 2005, 09:13 AM
> *MAN GET OFF THE NET AND GET BACK TO WORK MAN...............YOUR SUPPOSE TO BE ON THE PHONE........YOU ACT LIKE I CANT SEE YOU ON
> [snapback]3344096[/snapback]​*


i THINK YOU SHOULD FOLLOW YOUR OWN ADVICE...AND STOP WATCHIN ME IT'S STARTING TO CREEP ME OUT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 30 2005, 08:15 AM
> *i THINK YOU SHOULD FOLLOW YOUR OWN ADVICE...AND STOP WATCHIN ME IT'S STARTING TO CREEP ME OUT
> [snapback]3344108[/snapback]​*


man aint no body watching you its obvious when you see senor magic at the bottom and then to top it off ur desk is like right in front of me.......damm im gonna move u


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 30 2005, 09:21 AM
> *man aint no body watching you its obvious when you see senor magic at the bottom and then to top it off ur desk is like right in front of me.......damm im gonna move u
> [snapback]3344125[/snapback]​*


THAT'S FINE WITH ME I'LL MOVE ALL THE WAY TO THE BACK WHERE NO ONE CAN SEE ME


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 30 2005, 08:24 AM
> *THAT'S FINE WITH ME I'LL MOVE ALL THE WAY TO THE BACK WHERE NO ONE CAN SEE ME
> [snapback]3344137[/snapback]​*


how about outside?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn, what they feeding yall over there!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 30 2005, 08:30 AM
> *damn, what they feeding yall over there!
> [snapback]3344156[/snapback]​*


hm they not thats the problem


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 30 2005, 09:28 AM
> *how about outside?
> [snapback]3344147[/snapback]​*


HOW ABOUT NO


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 30 2005, 09:30 AM
> *damn, what they feeding yall over there!
> [snapback]3344156[/snapback]​*


NOTHING AND THAT'S THE PROBLEM...I'M HUNGRY AS HECK


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

WUZUP PROVOK :wave: SUP eL cHUCO :wave: WHAT HAPPENED EL TUESDAY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Conrad, PM me your email address. I need to email you something.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 30 2005, 08:38 AM
> *WUZUP PROVOK :wave: SUP eL cHUCO :wave: WHAT HAPPENED EL TUESDAY
> [snapback]3344193[/snapback]​*


Sup.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 30 2005, 09:57 AM
> *Sup.
> [snapback]3344255[/snapback]​*


SUP


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

magic u still on mannnnnnnnn dont get caught by Roger


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps been awhile since i have been on


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

G-TOWN MONDAY G-TOWN MONDAY G-TOWN MONDAY G-TOWN MONDAY :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 30 2005, 09:21 AM
> *G-TOWN MONDAY G-TOWN MONDAY G-TOWN MONDAY G-TOWN MONDAY :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> [snapback]3344553[/snapback]​*


I'll be on from 12pm-2pm.................shout outs?! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

give a shout out to all the lolos


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 30 2005, 10:43 AM
> *I'll be on from 12pm-2pm.................shout outs?! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3344664[/snapback]​*


Send a shout out to the CHOSEN FEW CAR CLUB we"ll be in G-TOWN representin. sup LONE STAR hit me up


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Also notice i love cuttin' to any part of a song that mentions lolo's....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what it do


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Jun 29 2005, 11:48 AM
> *Texaslowriders.com  **COMING SOON***
> [snapback]3338685[/snapback]​*


WHERE YA OUT OF HOMIE ?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup cutty


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Waaaazzzzuuuuuuupppppppppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

boiler wassup for this weekend?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 30 2005, 06:38 PM
> *boiler wassup for this weekend?
> [snapback]3347368[/snapback]​*


man, got 2 go 2 mexico, don't want 2 go but i have 2, be back on monday, what yall going 2 do on monday?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 30 2005, 07:40 PM
> *man, got 2 go 2 mexico,  don't want 2 go but i have 2, be back on monday, what yall going 2 do on monday?
> [snapback]3347372[/snapback]​*


we got a parade mon morning thats all i know of


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 30 2005, 06:42 PM
> *we got a parade mon morning thats all i know of
> [snapback]3347378[/snapback]​*


sounds good , parade in the morning and then gtown, hit me up 4 the parade


----------



## brewtus104 (Jun 26, 2005)

KLIQUE"S IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 30 2005, 09:43 AM
> *I'll be on from 12pm-2pm.................shout outs?! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3344664[/snapback]​*


*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*......EMPIRE,FIRME,BONAFIDE,HOUSTON STYLEZ,HYPNOTIZED,DE LA RAZA,PHOENIX CREATIONZ,KRAZY TOYZ,TRUE EMINENCE,H-TOWN TEAM,LIVING IN LUXURY,CHOSEN FEW,LEGIONS,NVUS, AND ROYAL TOUCH....


----------



## sandman64 (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jun 16 2005, 06:49 PM
> *heres 3 pics of the car  as i posted earlier if u need more detailed pics let me know ill get em for you car would make an excellent hopper
> [snapback]3282259[/snapback]​*


is it an SS


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 30 2005, 11:04 PM
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL......EMPIRE,FIRME,BONAFIDE,HOUSTON STYLEZ,HYPNOTIZED,DE LA RAZA,PHOENIX!! CREATIONZ  :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 30 2005, 09:04 PM
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL......EMPIRE,FIRME,BONAFIDE,HOUSTON STYLEZ,HYPNOTIZED,DE LA RAZA,PHEONIX CREATIONZ,KRAZY TOYZ,TRUE EMINENCE,H-TOWN TEAM,LIVING IN LUXURY,CHOSEN FEW,LEGIONS,NVUS, AND ROYAL TOUCH....
> [snapback]3348089[/snapback]​*


Coo I got it......I'll probably have to spread out the shouts. I'll try doing some tonight aswell! :biggrin: 8pm-12am


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: happy friday everyone!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2005, 09:13 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3349649[/snapback]​*


craziness...












hey when can i borrow that tube bender...trying to do something :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 1 2005, 08:16 AM
> *craziness...
> hey when can i borrow that tube bender...trying to do something :0
> [snapback]3349661[/snapback]​*


shit, you know me im about to do my 40 hrs over the weekend i can get it to you next week or you can swing by the house after 11pm today :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2005, 09:46 AM
> *shit, you know me im about to do my 40 hrs over the weekend i can get it to you next week or you can swing by the house after 11pm today  :dunno:
> [snapback]3349774[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 30 2005, 07:45 PM
> *sounds good , parade in the morning and then gtown, hit me up 4 the parade
> [snapback]3347389[/snapback]​*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 1 2005, 10:45 AM
> *
> [snapback]3350058[/snapback]​*


How you feeling?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

WAZZZZZUPPPP PEOPLE :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 1 2005, 10:50 AM
> *How you feeling?
> [snapback]3350085[/snapback]​*


  still sick .... still at home .... but I'm starting to feel a little bit better .... thanks  how was it last night?! :0 I missed out, huh?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 1 2005, 10:52 AM
> * still sick .... still at home .... but I'm starting to feel a little bit better .... thanks   how was it last night?!  :0 I missed out, huh?
> [snapback]3350093[/snapback]​*


It was cool. Got fucked up. Why can't I quit?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 1 2005, 10:03 AM
> *It was cool. Got fucked up. Why can't I quit?
> [snapback]3350129[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

provok take the lac to the seawall on monday. ill follow behind in the 64


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2005, 11:04 AM
> *provok take the lac to the seawall on monday. ill follow behind in the 64
> [snapback]3350134[/snapback]​*


Gotta work. But I'm off Tues. Was thinking of taking the Lac to POP.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 1 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Gotta work. But I'm off Tues. Was thinking of taking the Lac to POP.
> [snapback]3350144[/snapback]​*


say girl i got a cadillac....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2005, 11:09 AM
> *say girl i got a cadillac....
> [snapback]3350151[/snapback]​*


...with switches.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ruthlessimage.com_@Jun 29 2005, 11:48 AM
> *Texaslowriders.com  **COMING SOON***
> [snapback]3338685[/snapback]​*


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sandman64_@Jun 30 2005, 11:17 PM
> *is it an SS
> [snapback]3348146[/snapback]​*


naw its not a S.S its a Reg Imp .....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

SAY BIG JOHN OR GOOFY, WHAT UP WITH THAT PINIC THAT RAY MORALES WAS TALKN ABOUT? IS IT GOING 2 B ON THE 10TH OF JULY OR THE 28TH OF AUGUST?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 1 2005, 04:02 PM
> *SAY BIG JOHN OR GOOFY, WHAT UP WITH THAT PINIC THAT RAY MORALES WAS TALKN ABOUT? IS IT GOING 2 B ON THE 10TH OF JULY OR THE 28TH OF AUGUST?
> [snapback]3351639[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC *..good luck and have a safe trip to the Royal Touch show and the San Antonio car show...  *(Empire,Firme,Phoenix Creationz, Houston Stylez, and True Eminence)*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS UP 214


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 2 2005, 12:30 PM
> *WHATS UP 214
> [snapback]3354434[/snapback]​*


sup Zar! You didn't go out of town for any shows?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 2 2005, 01:31 PM
> *sup Zar!  You didn't go out of town for any shows?
> [snapback]3354438[/snapback]​*


I COULDN'T GO, MY HOMIE IS GETTEN MARRIED TONITE, BUY HORACIO TOOK MY LAC TO TO THE BRYAN CARSHOW.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 2 2005, 12:35 PM
> *I COULDN'T GO, MY HOMIE IS GETTEN MARRIED TONITE, BUY HORACIO TOOK MY LAC TO TO THE BRYAN CARSHOW.
> [snapback]3354457[/snapback]​*


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 2 2005, 12:43 PM
> *
> [snapback]3354486[/snapback]​*


hi mamas

look :biggrin:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

HAPPY 4tH OF JULY TO ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE HAVING SOME CARNITAS TODAY GETTING IT READY FOR THE FIREWORKS SHOWS AN CAR SHOWS ACROSS THE STATE...


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

for sale $4000 cash or trade w/cash. 
1996 cadillac fleetwood brougham -115,700 mi 2nd owner non smoker
all power options,heated seats,power seats,windows,etc. cold ac, fact am/fm cd cassette,leather interior. ALL NEW: fuel pump,fuel regulator,spark plugs,spark plug wires,oil change,full tune up and ready for the texas heat!! pm for more details/pics....
located:dallas texas


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

interior...


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

another interior


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

right side...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 1 2005, 04:02 PM
> *SAY BIG JOHN OR GOOFY, WHAT UP WITH THAT PINIC THAT RAY MORALES WAS TALKN ABOUT? IS IT GOING 2 B ON THE 10TH OF JULY OR THE 28TH OF AUGUST?
> [snapback]3351639[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jul 2 2005, 12:57 PM
> *hi mamas
> 
> look  :biggrin:
> ...


Sweet! more pics, please! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Who's going to the parade on monday for Ray Morales?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=204081]
H.L.C. REPPING HARD IN BRYAN TEXAS AT ONE OF OUR H.L.C. BROTHERS CAR SHOW


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=204084]
DaMMMMMMMMMMMMMM even Snoop was in Bryan checking out the show


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thats not a bad price for one that clean. If I hadent bought mine I would be all over that one plus Im not far from it. He'll sell it soon Im sure.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:around:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Well the *H.L.C.* (Empire,Houston Stylez,Firme,Phoenix Creationz,True Eminence) went and supported our HLC brothers from Royal Touch 1st annual car show.  Show was a good turnout and thanx to other Houston lowriders who came out to Bryan,Tx to check out the show..(Desert Dreams,Richie Carmona)


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

it is reaaal clean if anyone wants any more pics look in the classifieds or hit me up on the pm.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

one more interior to show ya'll how clean it is....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Empire at Royal Touch show .....  Lord Rec and Lord Rob where yall at???? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Ham's "Nasty Navi" from Empire ..scrappin back to Htown from Bryan,Tx


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 3 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Empire at Royal Touch show .....   Lord Rec and Lord Rob where yall at???? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3357112[/snapback]​*


Sorry Empire I didnt go  But I will go to the Houston LRM show :thumbsup:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

THATS A TIGHT CADDY :thumbsup: NOT A BAD PRICE EITHER


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

ANYBODY MAKE IT TO THE SAN ANTO SHOW ? IF SO DID YOU COMPETE OR SPECTATE ..
WE WERE ROLLING THAT WAY BUT ONE OF THE MEMBERS FROM KERRVILLE CHAPTER HAD A SHOW & SHINE SET UP FOR TODAY HAD TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE CLUB


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 3 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Sorry Empire I didnt go   But  I will go to the Houston LRM show  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3357217[/snapback]​*



Its alright, its too bad you coulnd't enjoy the full SUNNY day outside, and have the lovely RED tint to your skin, along with everyone else that had the honor of receiveing it.But hey atleast I match with my shirt  :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

San anto show was GOOD!
:thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I saw two of the best Bikini Contest this weekend. Both shows had some good material. :biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

LOWRIDER SET-UP OF THE MONTH
JULY 2005


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

DESTINY CAR SHOW 2005


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Does anyone still go to the park? I haven't been in about two months because I have been working almost every weekend latley. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 3 2005, 09:27 PM
> *I saw two of the best Bikini Contest this weekend. Both shows had some good material. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3358316[/snapback]​*


and i got some good shots from sunday! right Provk & Cutty 87? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 3 2005, 09:27 PM
> *I saw two of the best Bikini Contest this weekend. Both shows had some good material. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3358316[/snapback]​*


Which one do you think was better huh homie


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 3 2005, 09:27 PM
> *I saw two of the best Bikini Contest this weekend. Both shows had some good material. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3358316[/snapback]​*


and i got some good shots from sunday! right Provk & Cutty 87? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 3 2005, 08:04 PM
> *San anto show was GOOD!
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3358231[/snapback]​*


Where are the pics????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 4 2005, 03:15 AM
> *and i got some good shots from sunday! right Provk & Cutty 87? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3359527[/snapback]​*


Don't forget to send me the copies. I'll try to post some video soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 4 2005, 04:15 AM
> *and i got some good shots from sunday! right Provk & Cutty 87? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3359527[/snapback]​*



OOOOOOOHH YEEEAAAHHHHH!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Jul 4 2005, 10:29 AM
> *Where are the pics????
> 
> 
> ...



were working on it!


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

87 Cutty

I herd that show sucked ass. My cuz said there were alot of show cars but NO people. Is it true?


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

Who put on that san antonio show?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Jul 4 2005, 10:50 AM
> *Who put on that san antonio show?
> [snapback]3360072[/snapback]​*


GAMEPOINT ENT..
FROM MY UNDERSTANDING


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

more like gameover ent.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

It was their first show. A lot of quality rides. Not that many peaople went. I'm sure they will learn and throw a better one next year. I still enjoyed it.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Sup ex214girl?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Got video up of Bikini Contest in San Anto. Go to Spokes and Juice site to view. Hope ya'll have broadband. Will have dial-up clips soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 4 2005, 11:03 AM
> *It was their first show. A lot of quality rides. Not that many peaople went. I'm sure they will learn and throw a better one next year. I still enjoyed it.
> [snapback]3360130[/snapback]​*


i talked 2 one of the judges, the guy who threw it did no local advertisement. only out of town advter. yes there was Quailty cars just not enough. but he paid out all of the cash awards in full. Best ofs got $750 and best bike got $150 for first and second got $ 100. so at least next time he throws a show people can say he pays out. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

wuz up provok?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

THAT HE DID MY HOMIE OWNS A BODYSHOP ABOUT 100 MILES AWAY AN THE PAINT DELIVERY GUY HAD FLYERS TO THE SHOW AN WAS PASIING THEM OUT ALSO THE PROMOTER HE CAME TO OUR SHOW AN DROPPED SOME OFF ON MAY 1st


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 4 2005, 11:12 AM
> *wuz up provok?
> [snapback]3360410[/snapback]​*


Sup? Go check out the clip on the site.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

HEY LEATHER CAN I FIX DAT PIC FOR YOU MAN ?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Jul 4 2005, 10:48 AM
> *87 Cutty
> 
> I herd that show sucked ass. My cuz said there were alot of show cars but NO people. Is it true?
> [snapback]3360061[/snapback]​*



Like Provok said, It was their first show, learning experience for them. It was a nice show. The crowd was not as big as the promoter would of liked Im sure. But, if there would of been hella crowd there, people would of complained about that (los magnificos show, Dallas). Also, this being a holiday weekend didnt help.

Check out some of the footage from the show on www.spokesandjuice.com.

SNJ will definetly go back next year!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

HERE YA GO ESE


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jul 4 2005, 12:19 PM
> *HEY LEATHER CAN I FIX DAT PIC FOR YOU  MAN ?
> [snapback]3360450[/snapback]​*


thanks. how u fix them i tried? :uh:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

HERES THE OTHER ONE FOR YA


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

hey david downsize the pics a lil we all cant afford those 52 inch widescreen moniters like you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

ANYMORE PM TO ME ILL FIX EM 4 YA


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

o.k i will try 2 shirnk the pics.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

you shrink em ill lighten em up uffin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

oh ok thank you very much i was getting dissy haveing to move the pic around to try to get a good view :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 4 2005, 10:09 AM
> *i talked 2 one of the judges, the guy who threw it did no local advertisement. only out of town advter. yes there was Quailty cars just not enough. but he paid out all of the cash awards in full. Best ofs got $750 and best bike got $150 for first and second got $ 100. so at least next time he throws a show people can say he pays out. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3360400[/snapback]​*



BULLSHIT, my boy in san antonio said it was all over the radio, on local web-sites and on T.V. Thats advertising. If he paid everyone out thats good but then again did he? If yall like drivin out 200 plus miles to a car show with no people go for it. Ill sit my ass with a 6 pack and polish my shit instead.


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jul 4 2005, 10:26 AM
> *HERES THE OTHER ONE FOR YA
> [snapback]3360494[/snapback]​*


Nice legs and thighs but too many rolls, pass me tha mash patatoes.


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Jul 4 2005, 10:26 AM
> *HERES THE OTHER ONE FOR YA
> [snapback]3360494[/snapback]​*


Nice legs and thighs but too many rolls, pass me tha mash patatoes.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:0 :0 did anyone get a whole pic of that yellow 61


> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Jul 4 2005, 10:51 AM
> *BULLSHIT, my boy in san antonio  said it was all over the radio, on local web-sites and on T.V. Thats advertising. If he paid everyone out thats good but then again did he? If yall like drivin out 200 plus miles to  a car show with no people go for it. Ill sit my ass with a 6 pack and polish my shit instead.
> [snapback]3360636[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 4 2005, 12:58 PM
> *:0  :0 did anyone get a whole pic of that yellow 61
> [snapback]3360690[/snapback]​*



We have some, Provok hook it up!

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

girl on da left his fine , still no people in the bleachers ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Happy 4th Of July to all LoLo's 7 family!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Jul 4 2005, 06:01 PM
> *girl on da left his fine , still no people in the bleachers ?
> [snapback]3361825[/snapback]​*



Why would there be people on the bleachers?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Jul 4 2005, 05:01 PM
> *girl on da left his fine , still no people in the bleachers ?
> [snapback]3361825[/snapback]​*


looks like you got a personal problem with this show......i mean you keep hating on it but yet you can't stop talking about it........haters :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thanx leatherface for the 61 post!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jul 3 2005, 08:39 PM
> *Does anyone still go to the park? [snapback]3358509[/snapback]​*


Not really because of all the events that happening on sundays....  This sunday is free...but july17,24,31, and aug 7,,21..... are booked for car shows...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

whats up ......... everyone .......weekend was tight.............


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

any pics of the parade?

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 5 2005, 11:14 AM
> *any pics of the parade?
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3364975[/snapback]​*


couldnt take pics i was in it......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 5 2005, 01:16 PM
> *couldnt take pics i was in it......
> [snapback]3365299[/snapback]​*



Great...
:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 5 2005, 12:36 PM
> *Great...
> :uh:
> [snapback]3365414[/snapback]​*


oh yeah camera was dead also


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

The H.L.C. website is now up. However it is still underconstruction. Please everyone check it out and dont forget to sign the guestbook.......

*Houston Lowrider Council*


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 5 2005, 11:41 AM
> *The H.L.C. website is now up. However it is still underconstruction. Please everyone check it out and dont forget to sign the guestbook.......
> 
> Houston Lowrider Council
> [snapback]3365441[/snapback]​*


what's up firme?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Jul 5 2005, 12:44 PM
> *what's up firme?
> [snapback]3365464[/snapback]​*


WHATS UP MA? what u up too?


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 5 2005, 11:53 AM
> *WHATS UP MA? what u up too?
> [snapback]3365541[/snapback]​*


just working...... :biggrin: 

kinda of bored right now about to get back to work in a minute....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Jul 5 2005, 01:00 PM
> *just working...... :biggrin:
> 
> kinda of bored right now about to get back to work in a minute....
> [snapback]3365573[/snapback]​*


oh ok kool.....me too. man im bored too


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUP NASTY NESS?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2005, 03:35 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3366496[/snapback]​*


 :around:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2005, 04:35 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3366496[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 5 2005, 04:40 PM
> *
> [snapback]3367222[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what no p.o.p.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 5 2005, 07:27 PM
> *what no p.o.p.
> [snapback]3368078[/snapback]​*


nope next tuesday


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 5 2005, 11:41 AM
> *The H.L.C. website is now up. However it is still underconstruction. Please everyone check it out and dont forget to sign the guestbook.......
> 
> Houston Lowrider Council
> [snapback]3365441[/snapback]​*


  .....  ......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 5 2005, 05:40 PM
> *
> [snapback]3367222[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2005, 09:36 AM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3370042[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 5 2005, 12:41 PM
> *The H.L.C. website is now up. However it is still underconstruction. Please everyone check it out and dont forget to sign the guestbook.......
> 
> Houston Lowrider Council
> [snapback]3365441[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2005, 10:36 AM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3370042[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry, haven't read all previous posts. If you guys get a new place together, hit me up, I'd like to cover it for my site. Right now I think Spring Branch is ripe for a cruising strip. Long Point is full of places to kick it and cruise.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SAY ELLIE TELL UR HOMIE FROM SK 2 BRING THAT CLEAN ASS MONTE HOPPER 2 THE PARK, ON THE KOOL , JUST WANT 2 BURN SOME MOTORS THIS WEEKND :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 6 2005, 05:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HUMID ASS H TOWN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 6 2005, 09:18 PM
> *SAY ELLIE TELL UR HOMIE FROM SK 2 BRING THAT CLEAN ASS MONTE HOPPER 2 THE PARK, ON THE KOOL , JUST WANT 2 BURN SOME MOTORS THIS WEEKND :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3373357[/snapback]​*



Monte... what Monte?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2005, 07:35 PM
> *Monte... what Monte?
> 
> 
> [snapback]3373492[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Sup H-town...lets make Macgregor Park happen this Sunday!!!The HLC will be cooking up some burgers....  ..we will be up there around 3pm so come out and represent your club,shop,yourself,your organization,etc....After this weekend every sunday is booked for a lowrider event till mid August.  thanx...

"Goofy"
Empire/H.L.C.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP PEOPLE!!! WHATS THE DEAL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 6 2005, 09:39 PM
> *SUP PEOPLE!!! WHATS THE DEAL
> [snapback]3373937[/snapback]​*


Zar....u ready for Htown LRM???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Yall go support yalls local lowrider magazine...

buy a raffle ticket for the bike.

we'll have the bike up there for ya...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Nasty Nes..how wuz the vacation???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2005, 09:49 PM
> *Yall go support yalls local lowrider magazine...
> 
> buy a raffle ticket for the bike.
> ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2005, 11:49 PM
> *Yall go support yalls local lowrider magazine...
> 
> buy a raffle ticket for the bike.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Boiler I talked to Joe...

Joes response: You had me at the park that sunday. why didnt you post up when you drove in?

Im just the messenger...
:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

on the koo, too!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE THERE IS GONNA BE SOME HOPPEN SUNDAY.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

i hope.....HtownTeam vs Swangin Customs.......


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WAS READING THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL GUESTBOOK, I SAW THE MIKE JONES SIGNED IT, THAT WAS FUNNY. WHERE'S PAUL WALL? LOL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP PROVOK AND ICE BLOCK


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey everybody. :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know a good place that shortens rear ends.
:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 6 2005, 07:23 PM
> *HUMID ASS H TOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3373384[/snapback]​*


try a/c installation in the summer :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2005, 10:03 PM
> *Boiler I talked to Joe...
> 
> Joes response: You had me at the park that sunday. why didnt you post up when you drove in?
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUP MIKE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*Houston Lowrider Council*
[snapback]3365441[/snapback]​CLICK HERE


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 7 2005, 04:57 PM
> *SUP MIKE
> [snapback]3377920[/snapback]​*



sup playa


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 7 2005, 05:01 PM
> *sup playa
> [snapback]3377937[/snapback]​*


CHILLING WAITING TO GET OFF WORK WAS GOING DOWN TONIGHT HOMIE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 7 2005, 05:01 PM
> *sup playa
> [snapback]3377937[/snapback]​*


FIG OUT HOW TO GET THE SONG TO WORK MIGHT NEED TO GO TO BLOCKS AGAIN TOOOOOOOONIGHT TO GET IT PUT ON SITE LOL


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 7 2005, 05:04 PM
> *FIG OUT HOW TO GET THE SONG TO WORK MIGHT NEED TO GO TO BLOCKS AGAIN TOOOOOOOONIGHT TO GET IT PUT ON SITE LOL
> [snapback]3377949[/snapback]​*



cool


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 7 2005, 05:15 PM
> *cool
> [snapback]3377993[/snapback]​*


YOU DOWN OR WHAT?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 7 2005, 05:20 PM
> *YOU DOWN OR WHAT?
> [snapback]3378014[/snapback]​*



its whateva playa.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Waaaaaazzzzzzuuuuuuuppppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2005, 10:03 PM
> *Boiler I talked to Joe...
> 
> Joes response: You had me at the park that sunday. why didnt you post up when you drove in?
> ...


well, he is the one that got serve last time so it was his turn 2 pull up, tell him i got extra solenoids, that way he won't take off cause of that :biggrin: j/k just want 2 start some action here,


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup goofy how you been? hopfully i'll be ready for the show not sure cuz im still getting stuff for my bags.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 7 2005, 08:05 PM
> *sup goofy how you been? hopfully i'll be ready for the show not sure cuz im still getting stuff for my bags.
> [snapback]3378933[/snapback]​*


Thats cool...how wuz the vacation?...  You going to the park Sunday???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2005, 07:55 AM
> *hey everybody. :wave:
> [snapback]3375097[/snapback]​*


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yea i be at the park , just sucks when ur ride is on jack stands and you can dont nothing .


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup to everyone :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 7 2005, 08:09 PM
> *yea i be at the park , just sucks when ur ride is on jack stands and you can dont nothing .
> [snapback]3378955[/snapback]​*


we all go threw that stage with our rides ....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Mr leatherface...were u been....


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey provok when is the magainze coming out?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2005, 08:44 PM
> *well,  he is the one that got serve last time so it was his turn 2 pull up, tell him i got extra solenoids, that way he won't take off cause of that :biggrin: j/k just want 2 start some action here,
> [snapback]3378663[/snapback]​*



I like you man ... but you crazy...

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

H.L.C.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HEY NIGHT CREW WE GONNA HIT 600 TONIGHT?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 7 2005, 10:16 PM
> *hey provok when is the magainze coming out?
> [snapback]3378983[/snapback]​*



Nes, we're working on some funding issues... we'll be out soon...

:biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

why not pages of nothing , dam it been while since i been on . my computer fucked ,but got it fixed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HEY David nice vid footage man


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 7 2005, 10:20 PM
> *Nes, we're working on some funding issues... we'll  be out soon...
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3379000[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: cant waiting


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 6 2005, 09:02 PM
> *Sup H-town...lets make Macgregor Park happen this Sunday!!!The HLC will be cooking up some burgers....  ..we will be up there around 3pm so come out and represent your club,shop,yourself,your organization,etc....After this weekend every sunday is booked for a lowrider event till mid August.  thanx...
> 
> "Goofy"
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 7 2005, 06:04 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3378466[/snapback]​*



How about a friendly game of softball


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

sorry guys still don't understand the big deal about HLC... didn't work in the past...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 7 2005, 10:02 PM
> *How about a friendly game of softball
> [snapback]3379534[/snapback]​*


@


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 7 2005, 10:20 PM
> *Nes, we're working on some funding issues... we'll  be out soon...
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3379000[/snapback]​*


Hey,

I can't get the videos to work on your website.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

i c i aint the only 1 on here early. i c u also magic!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 8 2005, 12:44 AM
> *Hey,
> 
> I can't get the videos to work on your website.
> [snapback]3379760[/snapback]​*



try it now, Provok fixed the glitch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Jul 7 2005, 10:04 PM
> *sorry guys still don't understand the big deal about HLC...                    didn't work in the past...
> [snapback]3379545[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 7 2005, 08:20 PM
> *Nes, we're working on some funding issues... we'll  be out soon...
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3379000[/snapback]​*


need money i got plenty of it. :0 


























































:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2005, 10:44 AM
> *need money i got plenty of it.  :0
> :ugh:
> [snapback]3381354[/snapback]​*




:uh: 

:biggrin: 

:uh:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

orale Houston wuz happening


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

where is everyone?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 7 2005, 11:43 AM
> *try a/c installation in the summer :uh:
> [snapback]3375542[/snapback]​*


Try 320 degree asphalt in your face all day and the sun beatin on your hard hat! :angry:



Was up Dave, hows the youngin? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 8 2005, 07:35 PM
> *Try 320 degree asphalt in your face all day and the sun beatin on your hard hat! :angry:
> Was up Dave, hows the youngin? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3384142[/snapback]​*



taking the lac out this weekend?


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Jul 7 2005, 11:04 PM
> *sorry guys still don't understand the big deal about HLC...                    didn't work in the past...
> [snapback]3379545[/snapback]​*


y you hating :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 7 2005, 08:17 PM
> *I like you man ... but you crazy...
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3378987[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 8 2005, 04:08 PM
> *where is everyone?
> [snapback]3383785[/snapback]​*


yeah, where's everyone?   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sky_@Jul 8 2005, 07:09 PM
> *y you hating  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3384517[/snapback]​*


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

not hating just facing reality been around car clubs a very long time... too long... :thumbsdown:


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Jul 8 2005, 11:36 PM
> *not hating just facing reality  been around car clubs a very long time...  too long... :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3385406[/snapback]​*


just jokin


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

wuz up h.l.c.!!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

que pasa homies!?!?


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY MR.LEATHERFACE IF U WANT 2 FLICK ME OFF DO IT TO MY FACE CHICKEN....THEN SEE WHAT'S UP... :twak:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Jul 9 2005, 03:41 PM
> *HEY MR.LEATHERFACE IF U WANT 2 FLICK ME OFF DO IT TO MY FACE CHICKEN....THEN SEE WHAT'S UP... :twak:
> [snapback]3387574[/snapback]​*


sounds like he is calling out gaylord focker!!!! :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 8 2005, 07:42 PM
> *taking the lac out this weekend?
> [snapback]3384180[/snapback]​*


Yeah I think so! :0


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup ham...


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

who was out on westheimer or richmond this weekend? Saw a pink cadillac by the best buy on 6 and westheimer. said whatsup but dont know if he saw me.


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 9 2005, 03:45 PM
> *sounds like he is calling out gaylord focker!!!! :0
> [snapback]3387586[/snapback]​*


I'm not a he I'm a she TY :machinegun:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jul 9 2005, 07:50 PM
> *sup ham...
> [snapback]3388334[/snapback]​*


wuz up ice block!!!


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Jul 9 2005, 11:56 PM
> *I'm not a he I'm a she TY :machinegun:
> [snapback]3389071[/snapback]​*


ha ha you are an guy


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sky_@Jul 10 2005, 06:50 PM
> *ha ha you are an guy
> [snapback]3391987[/snapback]​*


I got your guy


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Jul 9 2005, 10:56 PM
> *I'm not a he I'm a she TY :machinegun:
> [snapback]3389071[/snapback]​*


who?????



































































cares!!!!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Once again no one stepped up to challege boiler. I know there are more hoppers out there. Bring them out.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

...i had a good time at todays event at Macgregor park..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i didnt go. :angry:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

did ya'll look at the forum "texas lowriders enter here" he is cryin bout cuz sumone keeps on delete his forum. and talks bout richmonds and the lowriders in houston . dam fool cryin bout a dam topic cuz noone goes in there. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: whats up everyone.


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 10 2005, 07:41 PM
> *who?????
> cares!!!!!!
> [snapback]3392216[/snapback]​*


no one is talking to you... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good morning everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 10:19 AM
> *good morning everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3394661[/snapback]​*


SUP


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 11 2005, 10:28 AM
> *SUP
> [snapback]3394725[/snapback]​*


chilling man u doing ok?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2005, 06:29 AM
> *:wave: whats up everyone.
> [snapback]3394107[/snapback]​*



was up ladies & gents :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 11 2005, 11:25 AM
> *was up ladies & gents :wave:
> [snapback]3395046[/snapback]​*


how are you doin this morning?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

magic get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 01:32 PM
> *magic get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3395407[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2005, 12:55 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3395551[/snapback]​*


SUP HOMIE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 01:56 PM
> *SUP HOMIE?
> [snapback]3395555[/snapback]​*



Chileando


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2005, 01:01 PM
> *Chileando
> [snapback]3395578[/snapback]​*


COOL COOL COOL so whats up for this week?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 02:05 PM
> *COOL COOL COOL so whats up for this week?
> [snapback]3395596[/snapback]​*



:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

What's up to all my HLC homies.....Royal Touch in the house!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 01:05 PM
> *COOL COOL COOL so whats up for this week?
> [snapback]3395596[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 01:32 PM
> *magic get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3395407[/snapback]​*


YOU SHOULD FOLLOW YOUR OWN ADVICE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2005, 01:55 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3395551[/snapback]​*


Q'VO LOCO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2005, 01:48 PM
> *What's up to all my HLC homies.....Royal Touch in the house!!!
> [snapback]3395787[/snapback]​*


wassup my royal brother


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 11 2005, 01:51 PM
> *YOU SHOULD FOLLOW YOUR OWN ADVICE !!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3395815[/snapback]​*


first of all dont back talk me boy.........lol
it pays to be the boss and have ypur uncle own the company lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup mcham and cheese


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 02:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


pHOENIX cREATIONZ IS DOWN FOR THAT


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 12:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


That's a good idea...To bad all I have is a bike..HEHE....But I love the whole McGregor park scene...Great people...Great food!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 01:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


you think that you typed that question big enough? LOL


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 01:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


Start a topic about it. I'm sure we can get a good turn out.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Jul 11 2005, 02:07 PM
> *That's a good idea...To bad all I have is a bike..HEHE....But I love the whole McGregor park scene...Great people...Great food!
> [snapback]3395903[/snapback]​*


SUP girl? Didn't see you leave yesterday.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2005, 02:09 PM
> *you think that you typed that question big enough? LOL
> [snapback]3395916[/snapback]​*


I put it in big font so YOU old people could read it! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 02:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*



Hasta La Muerte CC is down!

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 11 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Start a topic about it. I'm sure we can get a good turn out.
> [snapback]3395920[/snapback]​*


did.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=188871


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 11 2005, 01:12 PM
> *SUP girl? Didn't see you leave yesterday.
> [snapback]3395932[/snapback]​*


Yeah..my sisters kids were acting up...So we had to go...But it was fun over there I hadn't been there in a while...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 02:12 PM
> *I put it in big font so YOU old people could read it!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3395934[/snapback]​*


hahahaha!!! wtf you talkin bout!?!?!? my ass is younger than you!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2005, 02:29 PM
> *hahahaha!!! wtf you talkin bout!?!?!? my ass is younger than you!!!
> [snapback]3396054[/snapback]​*


:around: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Go check out www.spokesandjuice.com 

I will post up new pics and video today.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 02:34 PM
> *:around: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3396090[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 01:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


cruising is cool....im down for whatever......but at mcgregor? umm dunno


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss i got 600 yesssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 03:09 PM
> *cruising is cool....im down for whatever......but at mcgregor? umm dunno
> [snapback]3396299[/snapback]​*


Why not MacGregor? :dunno: Where else would you suggest? :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 03:09 PM
> *yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss i got 600 yesssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:
> [snapback]3396303[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 03:10 PM
> *Why not MacGregor? :dunno: Where else would you suggest? :dunno:
> [snapback]3396311[/snapback]​*


ummm dunno but whats up with the party at ur house?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 11 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Go check out www.spokesandjuice.com
> 
> I will post up new pics and video today.
> [snapback]3396102[/snapback]​*


WILL DO HOMIE


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 04:10 PM
> *ummm dunno but whats up with the party at ur house?
> [snapback]3396317[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: YEAH, YEAH PARTY AT YOUR HOUSE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

600 pages later and we still dont have a good cruising spot. can we come up with and aftershow spot in 2 weeks... :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2005, 03:15 PM
> *600 pages later and we still dont have a good cruising spot.  can we come up with and aftershow spot in 2 weeks... :twak:
> [snapback]3396342[/snapback]​*


how about McGregor Park :biggrin:

its close to the show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no te digo...

crazy!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 03:16 PM
> *how about McGregor Park  :biggrin:
> 
> its close to the show
> [snapback]3396349[/snapback]​*


 wtf ... make up your mind, homie! :twak: I think Mac Gregor is perfect! It's not far from Reliant!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2005, 04:15 PM
> *600 pages later and we still dont have a good cruising spot.  can we come up with and aftershow spot in 2 weeks... :twak:
> [snapback]3396342[/snapback]​*


I'M PRETTY SURE WE COULD JUST GIVE US ABOUT A WEEK AND A HALF...WE WORK BEST UNDER PRESSURE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 03:18 PM
> * wtf ... make up your mind, homie! :twak:  I think Mac Gregor is perfect!  It's not far from Reliant!
> [snapback]3396358[/snapback]​*


my thoughts exactly lol :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup nasty ness


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps how ya'll doing , is there a car show this weekend


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 11 2005, 03:26 PM
> *sup peeps how ya'll doing , is there a car show this weekend
> [snapback]3396411[/snapback]​*


sup :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=11940


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 11 2005, 03:26 PM
> *sup peeps how ya'll doing , is there a car show this weekend
> [snapback]3396411[/snapback]​*


cool man cool yes there is a show this weekend


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is anyone going to Heatwave?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 11 2005, 03:33 PM
> *Is anyone going to Heatwave?
> [snapback]3396452[/snapback]​*


nope houston lrm homie


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 11 2005, 04:26 PM
> *sup peeps how ya'll doing , is there a car show this weekend
> [snapback]3396411[/snapback]​*


yes, yes there it is


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 03:33 PM
> *nope houston lrm homie
> [snapback]3396454[/snapback]​*


Is Heatwave same weekend as LRM?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 11 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Is Heatwave same weekend as LRM?
> [snapback]3396467[/snapback]​*


si


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 11 2005, 04:33 PM
> *Is anyone going to Heatwave?
> [snapback]3396452[/snapback]​*


WHAT IS THIS HEATWAVE THAT YOU SPEAK OF


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i might go not sure get gotta let the old lady know first


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 11 2005, 03:37 PM
> *i might go not sure get gotta let the old lady know first
> [snapback]3396483[/snapback]​*


i can hear the whip craking now....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 11 2005, 04:37 PM
> *i might go not sure get gotta let the old lady know first
> [snapback]3396483[/snapback]​*


I THINK YOUR MOM WILL LET YOU GO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup dualhex nice meeting u bro


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 11 2005, 03:39 PM
> *I THINK YOUR MOM WILL LET YOU GO
> [snapback]3396494[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 03:09 PM
> *yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss i got 600 yesssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:
> [snapback]3396303[/snapback]​*



u should be real proud of urself....u need to work and stop playing around on the internet.....u too magic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 12:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 03:45 PM
> *sup dualhex nice meeting u bro
> [snapback]3396531[/snapback]​*


Sup...like wise, its always a pleasure meeting good peeps. Hit me up whenever and oh yeah make sure you check out flashkit.com


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 11 2005, 04:58 PM
> *u should be real proud of urself....u need to work and stop playing around on the internet.....u too magic.
> [snapback]3396615[/snapback]​*


NO NEVER MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 02:09 PM
> *yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss i got 600 yesssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:
> [snapback]3396303[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 12:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


hell yeah


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jul 10 2005, 07:47 PM
> *Once again no one stepped up to challege boiler. I know there are more hoppers out there. Bring them out.
> [snapback]3392246[/snapback]​*


actually i was lucky no body showed up cause the mc was acting up, it started 2 hop better after everyone was gone :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Indeed....


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2005, 04:28 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3396789[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

waatz up wit diz guy?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 11 2005, 07:58 PM
> *waatz up wit diz guy?
> [snapback]3397925[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 11 2005, 08:51 PM
> *actually i was lucky no body showed up cause the mc was acting up, it started 2 hop better after everyone was gone :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397903[/snapback]​*


WELL IF U WOULD HIT DA DAMN SWITCH RIGHT GOD DAMMIT!! .. J/P .. U NEED 2 LET ME HIT DAAT SWITCH, I MIGHT MAKE DAT FUCKIN BUMPER FLY SMOOTH OFF.... :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 12:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


Lets cruise Richmond instead..... :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

"what ever happened to Richmond AVE."


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 11 2005, 08:00 PM
> *WELL IF U WOULD HIT DA DAMN SWITCH RIGHT GOD DAMMIT!! .. J/P  .. U NEED 2 LET ME HIT DAAT SWITCH, I MIGHT MAKE DAT FUCKIN BUMPER FLY SMOOTH OFF....  :0
> [snapback]3397938[/snapback]​*


ok after lrm show 4 show, just got some new motors hell yeah   , hope u get down on that switch john :uh:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

YAY!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 11 2005, 08:03 PM
> *"what ever happened to Richmond AVE."
> [snapback]3397955[/snapback]​*


"what ever happened to mason park"


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

::: clapz hands like a retarded kid :::


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

dumn fuckz burnin out killed mason....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 11 2005, 08:12 PM
> *dumn fuckz burnin out killed mason....
> [snapback]3397994[/snapback]​*


all those trucks with spoilers, 15x10 rims poken out, and mega bass...... :biggrin: "boom ...chicke boom ..chicke boom"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 11 2005, 08:10 PM
> *"what ever happened to mason park"
> [snapback]3397985[/snapback]​*


it was getting crunk couple of weeks ago but neighbors around that area started complaining about all the loud systems, now check this out cops even said that it's ok 2 cruise up and down at 75th street, but DON'T GO INTO THE NEIGHBORHOOD CAUSE all the seniors citizens complain about the noise...


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

i guess we got a excess to bring out tha mc this thurs. huh victor?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 12:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 11 2005, 08:21 PM
> *i guess we got a excess to bring out tha mc this thurs. huh victor?
> [snapback]3398038[/snapback]​*


it's possible, but remember we can't burn it so quick cause we don't know what's going 2 happen after the lrm show


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Word up Magic....".Lord of the Phoenix"..lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 02:10 PM
> *ummm dunno but whats up with the party at ur house?
> [snapback]3396317[/snapback]​*



yaeh ur place


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

ok we'll take da planet


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

gnite yall.... unlike yall i have no life, and wurk to much


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

vote for Pedro


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 11 2005, 08:25 PM
> *ok we'll take da planet
> [snapback]3398057[/snapback]​*


no problem   yeah i got 2 hit the sack too :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2005, 12:56 PM
> *What does everyone think about cruising MacGregor after the LRM show? :dunno:
> [snapback]3395844[/snapback]​*


Lets all meet up in the Relaint Arena parking lot after the show and crusie to MacGregor???


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 11 2005, 04:09 PM
> *yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss i got 600 yesssssssssssssssssss :biggrin:
> [snapback]3396303[/snapback]​*


WERE ALL PROUD OF YOU JOHN, YOU DESERVE IT MORE THAN ANYONE ELSE ON HERE, SINCE YOUR ON HERE 24-7. WHAT A LOSERRRRRRRRRR!! :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 11 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Word up Magic....".Lord of the Phoenix"..lol
> [snapback]3398053[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: Lord of the Phoenix :roflmao: wait I kinda like the sound of that, does this mean I have to get one of those cloak thingys


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Jul 11 2005, 10:15 AM
> *no one is talking to you... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3394634[/snapback]​*


he she or maybe both


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 11 2005, 09:36 PM
> *WERE ALL PROUD OF YOU JOHN, YOU DESERVE IT MORE THAN ANYONE ELSE ON HERE, SINCE YOUR ON HERE 24-7. WHAT A LOSERRRRRRRRRR!! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3398395[/snapback]​*


 :0 .....
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Big John aka "The E-pimp".....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 12 2005, 12:08 AM
> *:0 .....
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: Big John aka "The E-pimp".....
> [snapback]3398546[/snapback]​*


AKA THE AOL PIMP!! HIS FAMOUS LINE "HEY LET ME CALL U BACK" :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 11 2005, 11:36 PM
> *WERE ALL PROUD OF YOU JOHN, YOU DESERVE IT MORE THAN ANYONE ELSE ON HERE, SINCE YOUR ON HERE 24-7. WHAT A LOSERRRRRRRRRR!! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3398395[/snapback]​*


Hey I'm on here the same times he is, does that make me a loser as well :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 12 2005, 12:08 AM
> *:0 .....
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: Big John aka "The E-pimp".....
> [snapback]3398546[/snapback]​*





> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 12 2005, 12:21 AM
> *AKA THE AOL PIMP!! HIS FAMOUS LINE "HEY LET ME CALL U BACK" :roflmao:
> [snapback]3398609[/snapback]​*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 12 2005, 12:22 AM
> *Hey I'm on here the same times he is, does that make me a loser as well :dunno:
> [snapback]3398616[/snapback]​*


UR OK HOMIE, JOHN DREAMS ABOUT LAYITLOW, HE SHOULD BE A SPONSOR. :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 12 2005, 12:24 AM
> *UR OK HOMIE, JOHN DREAMS ABOUT LAYITLOW, HE SHOULD BE A SPONSOR. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3398622[/snapback]​*


Oh ok cool, it's good to know i'm not a loser


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 11 2005, 08:51 PM
> *actually i was lucky no body showed up cause the mc was acting up, it started 2 hop better after everyone was gone :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397903[/snapback]​*


lol ... I'm a witness ... :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 11 2005, 09:01 PM
> *Lets cruise Richmond instead..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397943[/snapback]​*


let's not and say we did :ugh: 




j/k! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2005, 09:13 AM
> *let's not and say we did :ugh:
> j/k! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3399761[/snapback]​*


TEXAS, BABY!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2005, 09:17 AM
> *TEXAS, BABY!
> [snapback]3399777[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: Six Foot Giant! :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 11 2005, 10:36 PM
> *WERE ALL PROUD OF YOU JOHN, YOU DESERVE IT MORE THAN ANYONE ELSE ON HERE, SINCE YOUR ON HERE 24-7. WHAT A LOSERRRRRRRRRR!! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3398395[/snapback]​*


EAT A DONUT PORKO......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

u need 2 get 2 work mr. john . not on lil all day . naw c u 2morrow at the meetn. is it at the same place as last time ? what time is it again?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 12 2005, 10:13 AM
> *u need 2 get 2 work mr. john . not on lil all day . naw c u 2morrow at the meetn. is it at the same place as last time ? what time is it again?
> [snapback]3400146[/snapback]​*


7:30 same place homie.....see u there.......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jul 5 2005, 08:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2005, 10:17 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lil party coordinator lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 12 2005, 10:19 AM
> *lil party coordinator lol
> [snapback]3400193[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

what went down this pass weekend big john? i was on vacation in san anto. for acouple days.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 12 2005, 10:23 AM
> *what went down this pass weekend big john? i was on vacation in san anto. for acouple days.
> [snapback]3400221[/snapback]​*


On Sunday we all headed to the park.....a couple of us pitched in and made some burgers at the park......it was a good ole' time.....even ur homie jon c showed up........but all in all it was a pretty good turnout.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 12 2005, 11:25 AM
> *On Sunday we all headed to the park.....a couple of us pitched in and made some burgers at the park......it was a good ole' time.....even ur homie jon c showed up........but all in all it was a pretty good turnout.....
> [snapback]3400238[/snapback]​*


   :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup mike c


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

What's up big John?? I need directions again homie....we are heading down there right after work....hopefully traffic doesn't catch us too bad....man i wish i could have made it to the park sunday!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2005, 10:58 AM
> *What's up big John?? I need directions again homie....we are heading down there right after work....hopefully traffic doesn't catch us too bad....man i wish i could have made it to the park sunday!!!
> [snapback]3400488[/snapback]​*


thats cool i call u later and hook u up with those directions......dont forget that info u where gonna bring for me...........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup monica?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 12 2005, 12:04 PM
> *sup monica?
> [snapback]3400522[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: HRNY IN THA HIZZOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ah....I had already forgotten....i'll get it ready...i should also have that picture for the trophy for the cadillac....he got your email...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2005, 11:21 AM
> *ah....I had already forgotten....i'll get it ready...i should also have that picture for the trophy for the cadillac....he got your email...
> [snapback]3400641[/snapback]​*


cool cool homie........see u on wed........and ill get with you on that stuff we where talking about yesterday a little later....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

aight....sounds like a plan.....lookin forward to the meeting and becoming an official member of th HLC....eventhough i wasn't taking no for an answer....haha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2005, 11:34 AM
> *aight....sounds like a plan.....lookin forward to the meeting and becoming an official member of th HLC....eventhough i wasn't taking no for an answer....haha
> [snapback]3400721[/snapback]​*


lol funny man funny.......will be good to see you there...........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who all you bringing with u?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

me, joey<--78 el camino and 70 el camino, and adrian<--candy orange cutlass...and the navi!!!! if i get permission to take it.....haha!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2005, 12:05 PM
> *me, joey<--78 el camino and 70 el camino, and adrian<--candy orange cutlass...and the navi!!!! if i get permission to take it.....haha!!!
> [snapback]3400876[/snapback]​*


right u gotta get permission...... lol......thats cool man


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 12 2005, 09:29 AM
> *    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400272[/snapback]​*


Yeah and I was with him Leatherface...so you could have asked me too! And if you would have ask me I would have said

McGregor Park this past weekend was awesome!!! I got to meet and greet with the HLC and had an interesting conversation about our hotel rooms for the San Antonio show...
It was AWESOME!!! I Love Ya'll!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Jul 12 2005, 12:29 PM
> *Yeah and I was with him Leatherface...so you could have asked me too! And if you would have ask me I would have said
> 
> McGregor Park this past weekend was awesome!!! I got to meet and greet with the HLC and had an interesting conversation about our hotel rooms for the San Antonio show...
> ...


yep she was there ............ good times............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 12 2005, 11:04 AM
> *sup monica?
> [snapback]3400522[/snapback]​*


hey john. heard ya'll were gonna chill again last night. how was it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 12 2005, 11:10 AM
> *:cheesy:  HRNY IN THA HIZZOUSE  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3400565[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: 

crazy ass. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2005, 01:10 PM
> *hey john. heard ya'll were gonna chill again last night. how was it?
> [snapback]3401185[/snapback]​*


it was cool didnt get home till 3:30


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum! what time do you have to be at work?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2005, 01:05 PM
> *me, joey<--78 el camino and 70 el camino, and adrian<--candy orange cutlass...and the navi!!!! if i get permission to take it.....haha!!!
> [snapback]3400876[/snapback]​*


What no females, you gotta bring some females for the homies :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2005, 02:11 PM
> *:roflmao:
> 
> crazy ass. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3401190[/snapback]​*


Only crazy about you :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 11 2005, 07:58 PM
> *waatz up wit diz guy?
> [snapback]3397925[/snapback]​*


whats up with what guy


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2005, 01:58 PM
> *dayum! what time do you have to be at work?
> [snapback]3401462[/snapback]​*


whenever i feel like coming in


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 12 2005, 04:22 PM
> *whenever i feel like coming in
> [snapback]3401928[/snapback]​*


Which is usually around lunch time :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 12 2005, 03:24 PM
> *Which is usually around lunch time  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3401947[/snapback]​*


hey dont tell my secrets


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup DISTURBED...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 12 2005, 04:26 PM
> *hey dont tell my secrets
> [snapback]3401964[/snapback]​*



Ooops :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Victors on da bumper!!! on da bumper!!! on da bumper!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 12 2005, 08:29 PM
> *Victors on da bumper!!! on da bumper!!! on da bumper!!!
> [snapback]3403347[/snapback]​*



:0 :cheesy: (claps hands like a lil retarded kid) that's some good news :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

WHO'S GOT THA PICTURES FROM MAGREGOR THIS PAST WEEKEND?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jul 12 2005, 08:19 PM
> *WHO'S GOT THA PICTURES FROM MAGREGOR THIS PAST WEEKEND?
> [snapback]3403611[/snapback]​*


i do


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=212517]
[attachmentid=212516]
[attachmentid=212515]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=212521]
[attachmentid=212520]
[attachmentid=212519]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Nasty NES!!!! ^*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like ya'll had fun


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 12 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Looks like ya'll had fun
> [snapback]3403804[/snapback]​*


we sure did.......


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dam i look big . :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 12 2005, 10:04 PM
> *we sure did.......
> [snapback]3403810[/snapback]​*


 :angry: You ain't gotta rub it in


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 12 2005, 10:21 PM
> *dam i look big . :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3403883[/snapback]​*


Duuuuuude you took up the whole pic


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 12 2005, 08:25 PM
> *:angry:  You ain't gotta rub it in
> [snapback]3403903[/snapback]​*


u should of woke up.... :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 12 2005, 08:21 PM
> *dam i look big . :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3403883[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: BIG AZZZZZ NNEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 12 2005, 10:33 PM
> *u should of woke up.... :0
> [snapback]3403960[/snapback]​*


I was awake I just had no ride


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 12 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Only crazy about you  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3401582[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 12 2005, 03:22 PM
> *whenever i feel like coming in
> [snapback]3401928[/snapback]​*


thats cool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 12 2005, 08:41 PM
> *[attachmentid=212517]
> [attachmentid=212516]
> [attachmentid=212515]
> [snapback]3403720[/snapback]​*


cool pics.

hi everyone.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sup john...i need those directions again homie...


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

*
SET UP TIME IS ONLY ON SATURDAY 08-07-2005 FROM 8 AM - 5 PM

FOR THOSE OF YOU PLANNING TO SUBMIT AN ENTREE
FREE FOOD WILL BE PROVIDED BETWEEN 1 PM - 2 PM

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE! 281.296.7659
*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 08:04 AM
> *sup john...i need those directions again homie...
> [snapback]3405904[/snapback]​*


ill call you in a little bit


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

sup......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 08:55 AM
> *sup......
> [snapback]3406039[/snapback]​*


sup homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Jus here at the house..working that thrid shift this week...11pm-7am..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 06:37 AM
> *cool pics.
> 
> hi everyone.
> [snapback]3405836[/snapback]​*


wuz up.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 09:14 AM
> *Jus here at the house..working that thrid shift this week...11pm-7am..
> [snapback]3406088[/snapback]​*


damm that sucks.......when u start?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up Mike.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 08:15 AM
> *damm that sucks.......when u start?
> [snapback]3406093[/snapback]​*


tonite.....  ..its alright...i get to do shit during the day that i couldn't do cause i was at work....  Na'Mean


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 09:17 AM
> *tonite.....  ..its alright...i get to do shit during the day that i couldn't do cause i was at work....  Na'Mean
> [snapback]3406106[/snapback]​*


yeah i know what ya mean ....u ready for tonihgt?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 08:18 AM
> *yeah i know what ya mean ....u ready for tonihgt?
> [snapback]3406115[/snapback]​*


Born ready...the question is *ARE YOU READY..* :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 09:15 AM
> *wuz up.....
> [snapback]3406090[/snapback]​*


just here at work. tired as hell.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 09:17 AM
> *tonite.....  ..its alright...i get to do shit during the day that i couldn't do cause i was at work....  Na'Mean
> [snapback]3406106[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

What's the deal my HLC brothers?? I'm bored here at work....lookin forward to tonight...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

say big john dont think i will b able 2 make it 2nite! cant find a babysitter and some other things


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 08:25 AM
> *just here at work. tired as hell.
> [snapback]3406136[/snapback]​*


i dont go into work till 11pm  so now im a official morning crew member if its ok wit you..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 08:27 AM
> *say big john dont think i will b able 2 make it 2nite! cant find a babysitter and some other things
> [snapback]3406145[/snapback]​*


  ..alwayz next time


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

maybe we could start an HLC babysitters club.....good way to make some extra $$$...i know we are always lookin for sitters!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 10:29 AM
> *maybe we could start an HLC babysitters club.....good way to make some extra $$$...i know we are always lookin for sitters!!!
> [snapback]3406158[/snapback]​*


dats a good one. but im afraid that the babysitter would quit after watchn my son. hes a terror. but u got 2 love him. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 09:27 AM
> *i dont go into work  till 11pm  so now im a official morning crew member if its ok wit you..
> [snapback]3406147[/snapback]​*


lemme think bout it and ill get back to you.  lol

fk working graveyard shift. i couldnt do it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 09:29 AM
> *maybe we could start an HLC babysitters club.....good way to make some extra $$$...i know we are always lookin for sitters!!!
> [snapback]3406158[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: good idea!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hny brwn eyez will babysit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man i hear ya...mine are a handful too...son 4 daughter 3....that boy bounces off the damn walls though...but i love them to death!!! he is definately a future lowrider!!! and she's a drama queen.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 09:37 AM
> *man i hear ya...mine are a handful too...son 4 daughter 3....that boy bounces off the damn walls though...but i love them to death!!! he is definately a future lowrider!!! and she's a drama queen.....
> [snapback]3406190[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 09:37 AM
> *hny brwn eyez will babysit
> [snapback]3406188[/snapback]​*


lucky me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 09:37 AM
> *man i hear ya...mine are a handful too...son 4 daughter 3....that boy bounces off the damn walls though...but i love them to death!!! he is definately a future lowrider!!! and she's a drama queen.....
> [snapback]3406190[/snapback]​*


ALREADY!!! LOL thats too funny.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 10:37 AM
> *hny brwn eyez will babysit
> [snapback]3406188[/snapback]​*


u say u will watch him i give u 30 min. and u will want 2 quit. he's 20mths, but acts like he's 3 or 4. he's 2 smart 4 his age. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey john...wurs El MAGIC..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 08:29 AM
> * ..alwayz next time
> [snapback]3406155[/snapback]​*



graveyard :thumbsdown: suxs


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 09:44 AM
> *Hey john...wurs El MAGIC..
> [snapback]3406219[/snapback]​*


working


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 10:37 AM
> *man i hear ya...mine are a handful too...son 4 daughter 3....that boy bounces off the damn walls though...but i love them to death!!! he is definately a future lowrider!!! and" she's a drama queen....."
> [snapback]3406190[/snapback]​*


the Drama Queen would be my 12yr old and my 10 yr old girls, my son tops them both with the things he does. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 13 2005, 08:44 AM
> *graveyard :thumbsdown: suxs
> [snapback]3406220[/snapback]​*


not at my job... :biggrin: ..my computer to the Electropolishing machine does the work ..i jus sit back and cadillac....or sleep.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i'm thankful for my job....selling insurance gets stressful at times, but it's better than working outside!!! i'd die!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

mac2lac..u need a avitar for your screen name... maybe this would be a good avitar


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

and kids do seem to be smarter now.....my son knew how to work the PS2, the vcr, tv, cable, and the remote by the age of 2. he was whoopin my bro-in law's ass at that LowRider game...he also had 3 cat scans and stitches on his forehead by the age of 2...HANDFULL!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks for the pics on here by the way!! do you think i should show it as it is or with the blue 22'?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 09:44 AM
> *u say u will watch him i give u 30 min. and u will want 2 quit. he's 20mths, but acts like he's 3 or 4. he's 2 smart 4 his age. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3406217[/snapback]​*


haha! nah i dont give up that easily. if i said i would watch him than i would keep him til he was to be picked up. now i may never watch him again but thats a different story. LOL 

plus i have a lil one of my own so i know how it is.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 09:01 AM
> *thanks for the pics on here by the way!! do you think i should show it as it is or with the blue 22'?
> [snapback]3406299[/snapback]​*


on the D's..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i got 22" anodized blue spokes...triple gold.....but i can't decide which to show with....the competition is tough in cadillacs!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 11:02 AM
> *haha! nah i dont give up that easily. if i said i would watch him than i would keep him til he was to be picked up. now i may never watch him again but thats a different story. LOL
> 
> plus i have a lil one of my own so i know how it is.
> [snapback]3406302[/snapback]​*


how old is ur little one?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 10:08 AM
> *i got 22" anodized blue spokes...triple gold.....but i can't decide which to show with....the competition is tough in cadillacs!!!!!
> [snapback]3406330[/snapback]​*


i think 22's


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i think mike is getting addicted to lil what u think goofy?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 09:08 AM
> *i got 22" anodized blue spokes...triple gold.....but i can't decide which to show with....the competition is tough in cadillacs!!!!!
> [snapback]3406330[/snapback]​*


yeah.. but i think it looks better with the 14's now...the 22's look good when the car was all blue...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

see david make a deal with monica so she can watch ur son u know u wanna go tonight man


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

goofy what time u going 2 the meetn 2nite?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 09:11 AM
> *i think mike is getting addicted to lil what u think  goofy?
> [snapback]3406351[/snapback]​*


*INDEED*..


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 10:27 AM
> *say big john dont think i will b able 2 make it 2nite! cant find a babysitter and some other things
> [snapback]3406145[/snapback]​*


Just bring the kids along we'll have females to babysit at the meeting


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

mike u bringing the hopper?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 10:37 AM
> *hny brwn eyez will babysit
> [snapback]3406188[/snapback]​*


she can babysit me anytime :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 11:12 AM
> *see david make a deal with monica so she can watch ur son u know u wanna go tonight man
> [snapback]3406358[/snapback]​*


u gonna pay for it ? i spent 2 moch money San Anto. this pass weekend when i was on vacation!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 09:12 AM
> *goofy what time u going 2 the meetn 2nite?
> [snapback]3406359[/snapback]​*


IM already there... :biggrin: 
nah..ill be there around 7


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

magic.............*FOCUS*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 10:44 AM
> *Hey john...wurs El MAGIC..
> [snapback]3406219[/snapback]​*


Lord of the Phoenix is here


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 10:14 AM
> *u gonna pay for it ? i spent 2 moch money San Anto. this pass weekend when i was on vacation!
> [snapback]3406374[/snapback]​*


LIKE I SAID MAKE A *DEAL*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 13 2005, 09:14 AM
> *Lord of the Phoenix is here
> [snapback]3406382[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 11:14 AM
> *magic.............FOCUS
> [snapback]3406378[/snapback]​*


I am focused, I type as I dial


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 11:15 AM
> *LIKE I SAID MAKE A DEAL
> [snapback]3406387[/snapback]​*


shit cant talk bout deals on here 2 many eyez and mouths. u no what i mean. hahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 10:17 AM
> *shit cant talk bout deals on here 2 many eyez and mouths. u no what i mean. hahahahaha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3406402[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

im out....


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

shit we can have block bring his " Cheerleader again" she can watch him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

so magic tell Block 2 bring his Cheerleader 2nite her services r needed 2 nite.hahahaha, n more was then 1.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 09:21 AM
> *shit we can have block bring his " Cheerleader again" she can watch him.
> [snapback]3406424[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: ..who Tina...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

i thought u were out u aint got nothing better 2 do i c.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 09:23 AM
> *i thought u were out u aint got nothing better 2 do i c.
> [snapback]3406436[/snapback]​*


what you takin bout..i jus signed on..


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 13 2005, 11:23 AM
> *:biggrin: ..who Tina...
> [snapback]3406431[/snapback]​*


yeah, oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

if u say so.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 10:09 AM
> *how old is ur little one?
> [snapback]3406340[/snapback]​*


3 going on 16!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 13 2005, 10:23 AM
> *:biggrin: ..who Tina...
> [snapback]3406431[/snapback]​*


YEAH TINA


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 11:26 AM
> *3 going on 16!
> [snapback]3406452[/snapback]​*


 so what time do i drop him off???? j/j :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 10:12 AM
> *see david make a deal with monica so she can watch ur son u know u wanna go tonight man
> [snapback]3406358[/snapback]​*


hahaha! sorry but tonight is not a good night for me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 13 2005, 10:14 AM
> *she can babysit me anytime  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3406373[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: youd be my favorite.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 11:26 AM
> *YEAH TINA
> [snapback]3406455[/snapback]​*


calm down now john dont get all worked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 09:26 AM
> *YEAH TINA
> [snapback]3406455[/snapback]​*


Big John's Tina..... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 10:15 AM
> *LIKE I SAID MAKE A DEAL
> [snapback]3406387[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 10:26 AM
> *so what time do i drop him off???? j/j  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3406460[/snapback]​*


hahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 11:26 AM
> *hahaha! sorry but tonight is not a good night for me.
> [snapback]3406461[/snapback]​*



thats ok i aint got no gas in my car newayz. so i probaly wont b able 2 go .


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 10:29 AM
> *
> 
> thats ok i aint got no gas in my car newayz. so i probaly wont b able 2 go .
> [snapback]3406480[/snapback]​*


that sucks. well theres always a next time.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man i hope that we get to make it in to the lrm houston....none of us are pre-registered.....the past 2 yrs it wasn't even packed so we might have a chance....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 13 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Big John's Tina..... :0
> [snapback]3406466[/snapback]​*


Hey come on now


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 13 2005, 11:27 AM
> *Big John's Tina..... :0
> [snapback]3406466[/snapback]​*


i would say something else but lets not and leave it at what is said. Big Johns " TINA" :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 10:30 AM
> *man i hope that we get to make it in to the lrm houston....none of us are pre-registered.....the past 2 yrs it wasn't even packed so we might have a chance....
> [snapback]3406488[/snapback]​*


u should have a good chance homie u still should of pre reg


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 10:31 AM
> *i would say something else but lets not and leave it at what is said. Big Johns " TINA" :biggrin:
> [snapback]3406498[/snapback]​*


:nono: mr myspace lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 11:22 AM
> *so magic tell Block 2 bring his Cheerleader 2nite her services r needed 2 nite.hahahaha, n more was then 1.
> [snapback]3406430[/snapback]​*


I'll call him up right now


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 11:30 AM
> *that sucks. well theres always a next time.
> [snapback]3406486[/snapback]​*


mayb we can work out a deal 4 next time hahaha lol lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 11:32 AM
> *:nono: mr myspace lol
> [snapback]3406508[/snapback]​*


hey now what u mean by that i havent said any thing "yet" :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 11:27 AM
> *:cheesy: youd be my favorite.
> [snapback]3406462[/snapback]​*


 :0 I like it when you talk like that :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 10:33 AM
> *hey now what u mean by that i havent said any thing "yet" :biggrin: :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :uh:
> [snapback]3406517[/snapback]​*


dont mean nothing just letting you know that i know that you know that i know lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 11:27 AM
> *calm down now john dont get all worked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3406464[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 09:30 AM
> *man i hope that we get to make it in to the lrm houston....none of us are pre-registered.....the past 2 yrs it wasn't even packed so we might have a chance....
> [snapback]3406488[/snapback]​*


its all good... not all of the HLC prereg. Chosen Few didnt.....aslong as you all are there to rep the .....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

you already know...if God's willing...we should have quite a few cars there....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn john...big pimp...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 10:43 AM
> *damn john...big pimp...
> [snapback]3406596[/snapback]​*


what man what you talking about?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

that's what your homies are sayin....PIMP....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

out to lunch be back soon


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

[B]VEGAS LRM[/B]----$234 AIR FARE ROUND TRIP.....LEAVE 10/7 COME BACK 10/10....CALL 979-693-2143--------


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 10:07 AM
> *[B]VEGAS LRM*----$234 AIR FARE ROUND TRIP.....LEAVE 10/7 COME BACK 10/10....CALL 979-693-2143--------
> [snapback]3406714[/snapback]​[/b]


besure to bring that info tonite...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sure thing...that package that my wife put together had to be cancelled since noone put a deposit. everyone wanted to go but nobody put any money on it...this is still not a bad price...you can find a hotel when you get there or they could also help you book a room....but this price will not stay the same....if interested you need to act soon ...prices change daily


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 10:32 AM
> *mayb we can work out a deal 4 next time hahaha lol lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3406511[/snapback]​*


hahahaha!! i thought you couldnt discuss deals where there were too many eyes???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 13 2005, 10:35 AM
> *:0 I like it when you talk like that  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3406529[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 12:28 PM
> *hahahaha!! i thought you couldnt discuss deals where there were too many eyes???
> [snapback]3406812[/snapback]​*


dats right u already know :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 11:31 AM
> *dats right u already know :biggrin:
> [snapback]3406824[/snapback]​*


sure do.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Dualhex02..wuz brother...u and the wife had a good time Sunday at the park?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup hex good meeting u at the park :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hellz yeah, thanks for the grub. It was good getting to hang out again before all these busy show weekends. Wish the light was a bit better, would have taken better pics.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 13 2005, 12:35 PM
> *sup hex good meeting u at the park :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3407077[/snapback]​*



Sup good meeting you too.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN-OUT....DAMN I SHOULD HAVE WENT....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok im back from lunch went with juan fron krazy toyz


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 01:56 PM
> *ok im back from lunch went with juan fron krazy toyz
> [snapback]3407180[/snapback]​*


and u didnt ask if anyone else wanted 2 eat lunch.  :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 13 2005, 12:59 PM
> *and u didnt ask if anyone else wanted 2 eat lunch.   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3407195[/snapback]​*


I DID ASK


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WISH I COULD LEAVE FOR LUNCH....AND HOW DO YOU TAKE A LUNCH WHEN YOU COME TO WORK AT LUNCH TIME?? HHMMMM....HAHA


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 01:11 PM
> *WISH I COULD LEAVE FOR LUNCH....AND HOW DO YOU TAKE A LUNCH WHEN YOU COME TO WORK AT LUNCH TIME?? HHMMMM....HAHA
> [snapback]3407292[/snapback]​*


been here since 8 man...........today was an early day lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

GETTIN OFF EARLY HUH....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 01:16 PM
> *GETTIN OFF EARLY HUH....
> [snapback]3407317[/snapback]​*


yeah if u call 5 early


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DO YOU KNOW ANYONE FROM LEGENDS C.C.?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 01:21 PM
> *DO YOU KNOW ANYONE FROM LEGENDS C.C.?
> [snapback]3407347[/snapback]​*


not really why?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CATHY GOT A CALL ABOUT THE VEGAS SHOW FROM THIS CHICK THAT HER MAN IS IN LEGENDS....SHE SAID THEY WERE AT THE PARK THIS PAST SUNDAY....I'M JUST TRYIN TO THINK WHAT RIDES THEY HAVE....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 01:26 PM
> *CATHY GOT A CALL ABOUT THE VEGAS SHOW FROM THIS CHICK THAT HER MAN IS IN LEGENDS....SHE SAID THEY WERE AT THE PARK THIS PAST SUNDAY....I'M JUST TRYIN TO THINK WHAT RIDES THEY HAVE....
> [snapback]3407375[/snapback]​*


hmm i dunno bad memory homie


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

que onda carnales de la HLC :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 13 2005, 01:52 PM
> *que onda  carnales de la HLC  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3407535[/snapback]​*


orale wassup homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE INFO LEATHERFACE!!


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

ready for tonight , he john


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 12:29 PM
> *  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3406815[/snapback]​*


You know you like it :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 13 2005, 02:18 PM
> *You know you like it  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3407702[/snapback]​*


you know HOW i like it.  :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 03:19 PM
> *you know HOW i like it.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3407707[/snapback]​*


Yes I do but you know what they say Practice Makes Perfect


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ACTUALLY...."PRACTICE" MAKES BABIES


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 13 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Yes I do but you know what they say Practice Makes Perfect
> [snapback]3407948[/snapback]​*


hahahaha!! so true!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 04:23 PM
> *ACTUALLY...."PRACTICE" MAKES BABIES
> [snapback]3407985[/snapback]​*


Hey with HRNY I won't mind :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 04:26 PM
> *hahahaha!! so true!
> [snapback]3408002[/snapback]​*


So when can we continue our "practices"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 13 2005, 03:28 PM
> *Hey with HRNY I won't mind :biggrin:
> [snapback]3408019[/snapback]​*


hahahaha!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 13 2005, 03:29 PM
> *So when can we continue our "practices"
> [snapback]3408023[/snapback]​*


tonight. see you then.  LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 03:49 PM
> *tonight. see you then.  LOL
> [snapback]3408122[/snapback]​*


dayummmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

aight mike im headed home ill see u tonight playa


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

LATER HOMIE!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 03:55 PM
> *LATER HOMIE!!
> [snapback]3408168[/snapback]​*


see ur addicted huh?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DID YOU JUST CALL ME A DIC.???....HAHA.....BORED OUT MY SKULL!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 04:59 PM
> *DID YOU JUST CALL ME A DIC.???....HAHA.....BORED OUT MY SKULL!!
> [snapback]3408208[/snapback]​*


dont u think u need 2 get off the cpu and start headn down here. its a drive.
oh yeah just incase u r a Aggie fan they sux " UT " Rules. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2005, 07:46 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3409402[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 13 2005, 08:11 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3409714[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2005, 08:12 AM
> *lol ... I'm a witness ... :wave:
> [snapback]3399755[/snapback]​*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 10:25 AM
> *just here at work. tired as hell.
> [snapback]3406136[/snapback]​*


LET ME GIVE U A BACK RUB!! :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 11:02 AM
> *haha! nah i dont give up that easily. if i said i would watch him than i would keep him til he was to be picked up. now i may never watch him again but thats a different story. LOL
> 
> plus i have a lil one of my own so i know how it is.
> [snapback]3406302[/snapback]​*


DOES THE BABY LOOK LIKE ME OR MAGIC? :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 13 2005, 08:47 AM
> *not at my job... :biggrin: ..my computer to the Electropolishing machine does the work ..i jus sit back and cadillac....or sleep.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3406231[/snapback]​*



thats what I did when I work 3rd shift 4 the union


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2005, 10:17 AM
> *sure thing...that package that my wife put together had to be cancelled since noone put a deposit. everyone wanted to go but nobody put any money on it...this is still not a bad price...you can find a hotel when you get there or they could also help you book a room....but this price will not stay the same....if interested you need to act soon ...prices change daily
> [snapback]3406770[/snapback]​*



try the hawthonre suties, they are like apartments.. for a big group of folks


----------



## lala77502 (Jul 14, 2005)

_* where da fine fellas at?
*_


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 03:49 PM
> *dayummmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3408127[/snapback]​*



Looks like some private tutor practice lessons taking place!!! orale


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2005, 04:49 PM
> *tonight. see you then.  LOL
> [snapback]3408122[/snapback]​*


Sorry I couldn't make it had to attend the HLC meeting...lets re-schedule


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 13 2005, 10:33 PM
> *DOES THE BABY LOOK LIKE ME OR MAGIC? :roflmao:
> [snapback]3409805[/snapback]​*


Uhhhhh Me :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lala77502_@Jul 14 2005, 12:23 AM
> *    where da fine fellas at?
> 
> [snapback]3410294[/snapback]​*


*

I'm right here :wave:*


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lala77502_@Jul 13 2005, 10:23 PM
> *    where da fine fellas at?
> 
> [snapback]3410294[/snapback]​*


*
:0*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

morning :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

mac2lac

already on huh what time yall get home?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

good morning ev1.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

AFTER 12....WE STOPPED TO EAT AT PAPPASITO'S....THE MEETING WAS TIGHT....WE REALLY APPRECIATED THE APPROVAL OF EVERYONE FOR US TO JOIN THE HLC....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2005, 07:58 AM
> *good morning ev1.
> [snapback]3411405[/snapback]​*


sup homie


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 08:02 AM
> *AFTER 12....WE STOPPED TO EAT AT PAPPASITO'S....THE MEETING WAS TIGHT....WE REALLY APPRECIATED THE APPROVAL OF EVERYONE FOR US TO JOIN THE HLC....
> [snapback]3411419[/snapback]​*


what happened to bravos?.........didnt u give me money yesterday.......lol na j/p


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MAN IT WAS CLOSED....WE WERE PISSED....AND YES DAMMIT...I GAVE YOU MONEY!!! BUT YOU GOT TO COME TO BRYAN TO BRING ME MY PATCHES...HAHA


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 08:08 AM
> *MAN IT WAS CLOSED....WE WERE PISSED....AND YES DAMMIT...I GAVE YOU MONEY!!! BUT YOU GOT TO COME TO BRYAN TO BRING ME MY PATCHES...HAHA
> [snapback]3411443[/snapback]​*


hahahaha road trip hahahahahaha ummm no........lol



















































well ok maybe


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 09:02 AM
> *AFTER 12....WE STOPPED TO EAT AT PAPPASITO'S....THE MEETING WAS TIGHT....WE REALLY APPRECIATED THE APPROVAL OF EVERYONE FOR US TO JOIN THE HLC....
> [snapback]3411419[/snapback]​*


I don't remember this 















































J/K welcome to the family Loco :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey john....i heard someone hit you in the mouth....hahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 09:12 AM
> *hey john....i heard someone hit you in the mouth....hahahaha :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3411454[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 08:12 AM
> *hey john....i heard someone hit you in the mouth....hahahaha :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3411454[/snapback]​*


they hit you in the mouth homie..........



































































deez nutz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i think that's when you were asleep magic haha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

so who all did you get after deeezzz nuuttzzz hit you in the mouth.....besides goofy? and just so you know magic...ya'll didn't have a choice cause we were joining anyway..... :machinegun: :machinegun: who disagrees? haha


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 08:04 AM
> *sup homie
> [snapback]3411426[/snapback]​*


Just checkin, for a few now since I'm in hell.....uhhh...I mean at work. Man India indians have a fugged up work ethic....they wanna have their cake and eat it too. I am salaried, but have to turn in a time sheet and I gotta account for every minute of my day. AHHHHH i need a new job!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i need your time sheet my friend...you get a free slurpee with every 10 hours overtime.. :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 08:16 AM
> *so who all did you get after deeezzz nuuttzzz hit you in the mouth.....besides goofy? and just so you know magic...ya'll didn't have a choice cause we were joining anyway..... :machinegun:  :machinegun: who disagrees? haha
> [snapback]3411466[/snapback]​*


i heard you where playing iwth phil yesterday.......lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 09:14 AM
> *i think that's when you were asleep magic haha
> [snapback]3411461[/snapback]​*


Oh must have been...damn that was a good dream I was having


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 08:21 AM
> *i need your time sheet my friend...you get a free slurpee with every 10 hours overtime.. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3411485[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

haha....just admit it...i got you!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 09:16 AM
> *so who all did you get after deeezzz nuuttzzz hit you in the mouth.....besides goofy? and just so you know magic...ya'll didn't have a choice cause we were joining anyway..... :machinegun:  :machinegun: who disagrees? haha
> [snapback]3411466[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so yall gonna cruise mcgregor after the show?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 08:21 AM
> *i need your time sheet my friend...you get a free slurpee with every 10 hours overtime.. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3411485[/snapback]​*


Shit not even....I get shit like why did I come backfrom lunch 10 mins late. We get 30mins and I can tack on my 15 min break to get a whopping 45 min lunch. Sometimes I sepnd that long stuck in traffic to go and come back from lunch rush hour.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 09:30 AM
> *so yall gonna cruise mcgregor after the show?
> [snapback]3411523[/snapback]​*



you know it!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 08:33 AM
> *you know it!!
> [snapback]3411533[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2005, 03:49 PM
> *dayummmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3408127[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :biggrin: 

whats up john.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 13 2005, 09:30 PM
> *LET ME GIVE U A BACK RUB!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3409790[/snapback]​*


anytime sweety!!! i could really use one too. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 13 2005, 09:33 PM
> *DOES THE BABY LOOK LIKE ME OR MAGIC? :roflmao:
> [snapback]3409805[/snapback]​*


the one that can pay the most child support.  

hahahah!! JK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 09:07 AM
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> whats up john.
> [snapback]3411660[/snapback]​*


wassup ma what u doing?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 14 2005, 01:00 AM
> *Sorry I couldn't make it had to attend the HLC meeting...lets re-schedule
> [snapback]3410692[/snapback]​*


ill have to check my schedule and get back with you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2005, 08:18 AM
> *Just checkin, for a few now since I'm in hell.....uhhh...I mean at work.  Man India indians have a fugged up work ethic....they wanna have their cake and eat it too.  I am salaried, but have to turn in a time sheet and I gotta account for every minute of my day.  AHHHHH i need a new job!!
> [snapback]3411474[/snapback]​*


what do you do?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 09:09 AM
> *wassup ma what u doing?
> [snapback]3411674[/snapback]​*


not much just here at work and ready to go home. im tired today.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 09:13 AM
> *not much just here at work and ready to go home. im tired today.
> [snapback]3411690[/snapback]​*


man u are not the only one sleepy as hell......so what do u do?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's the deal john? i need you to send me all the dates of the upcoming events and carshows from last nights HLC meeting please....i also need all the logos for the banner....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 09:09 AM
> *the one that can pay the most child support.
> 
> hahahah!! JK!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3411673[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 09:48 AM
> *what's the deal john? i need you to send me all the dates of the upcoming events and carshows from last nights HLC meeting please....i also need all the logos for the banner....
> [snapback]3411842[/snapback]​*


alright thats cool pm with your email addy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

an hlc meeting why wasnt i invited


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 10:51 AM
> *an hlc meeting why wasnt i invited
> [snapback]3411868[/snapback]​*



hhhmmm good question....maybe you should give me your name and number and i'll take you with me!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 10:09 AM
> *the one that can pay the most child support.
> 
> hahahah!! JK!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3411673[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 09:51 AM
> *an hlc meeting why wasnt i invited
> [snapback]3411868[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HEY MIKE GOOFY SEZ IF YALL WANT THE LOGO ON UR SHIRTS SILKSCREENED IT WILL BE 4 BUCKS AND WE NEED THE SHIRTS THIS WEEKEND.W WILL HAVE THOSE BACK FRI BEFORE LRM.......ALSO I JUST GOT SOME BAD NEWS FROM MY GUY WITH THE PATCHES.......IT WILL TAKE AT LEAST 3 WEEKS FOR THEM TO BE READY.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 09:12 AM
> *what do you do?
> [snapback]3411684[/snapback]​*


Title is Computer operations tech..I mostly am a backup tape monkey, helpdesk paper pusher. I used to be a database admin before at previous job, but got fired.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DAMMIT!!! let me see what this guy tells me about ours here. he's supposed to call me back with a price. he usually hooks me up. like those shirts for the carshow, he did them for $2.50 each and gave us 75 shirts free....he usually only charges $4 to print shirts for us. either way...i'll get with you....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 10:13 AM
> *DAMMIT!!! let me see what this guy tells me about ours here. he's supposed to call me back with a price. he usually hooks me up. like those shirts for the carshow, he did them for $2.50 each and gave us 75 shirts free....he usually only charges $4 to print shirts for us. either way...i'll get with you....
> [snapback]3412010[/snapback]​*


ALL RIGHT LET ME KNOW.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 09:06 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3411957[/snapback]​*


what


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 10:13 AM
> *DAMMIT!!! let me see what this guy tells me about ours here. he's supposed to call me back with a price. he usually hooks me up. like those shirts for the carshow, he did them for $2.50 each and gave us 75 shirts free....he usually only charges $4 to print shirts for us. either way...i'll get with you....
> [snapback]3412010[/snapback]​*


All these prices are on large order quants right? Or liek If I wanted to design my own shit and get it printed, would they do small runs?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 09:16 AM
> *man u are not the only one sleepy as hell......so what do u do?
> [snapback]3411702[/snapback]​*


at work..nothing. lol nah i work at a steel company.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2005, 10:12 AM
> *Title is Computer operations tech..I mostly am a backup tape monkey, helpdesk paper pusher.  I used to be a database admin before at previous job, but got fired.
> [snapback]3412004[/snapback]​*


oh ok. sounds like fun. lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 10:15 AM
> *what
> [snapback]3412017[/snapback]​*


I'm black. Don't hit me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 14 2005, 09:20 AM
> *I'm black. Don't hit me.
> [snapback]3412058[/snapback]​*


i had forgot about that one


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2005, 11:15 AM
> *All these prices are on large order quants right?  Or liek If I wanted to design my own  shit and  get it printed, would they do small runs?
> [snapback]3412022[/snapback]​*


THE GUY HOOKS ME UP. WE HAVE DONE LARGE AND SMALL ORDERS. THE $4 PRICE IS WITH US SUPPLYING OUR OWN SHIRTS(WHICH YOU CAN GET ON HARWIN FOR LIKE $24 A DOZEN). BUT IF HE CAN'T DO IT...I HAVE ANOTHER FRIEND THAT MIGHT DO SMALL ORDERS..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 10:19 AM
> *oh ok. sounds like fun. lol
> [snapback]3412053[/snapback]​*


naw...it chupas

also , looking for a job back in the hood so I can move away from Bellaire area. closer to mi familia


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 10:18 AM
> *at work..nothing. lol nah i work at a steel company.
> [snapback]3412037[/snapback]​*


WHAT U DO AT THE STEEL CO. U WORK WITH PIPE?............................. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHERE ARE MY NON PRE-REGISTERED HOMIES AT? :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 10:21 AM
> *THE GUY HOOKS ME UP. WE HAVE DONE LARGE AND SMALL ORDERS. THE $4 PRICE IS WITH US SUPPLYING OUR OWN SHIRTS(WHICH YOU CAN GET ON HARWIN FOR LIKE $24 A DOZEN). BUT IF HE CAN'T DO IT...I HAVE ANOTHER FRIEND THAT MIGHT DO SMALL ORDERS..
> [snapback]3412070[/snapback]​*


cOOL i LIVE NEAR hARWIN....WHERE ABOUTS EXACTLY AND HOW GOOD OR CHEAP ARE THE SHIRTS? HOW MANY COLORS WILL HE PRINT ON THE SHIRTS?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 10:18 AM
> *at work..nothing. lol nah i work at a steel company.
> [snapback]3412037[/snapback]​*


IS THAT THE JOB MY PEOPLE HOOKED YOU UP WITH?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 10:25 AM
> *IS THAT THE JOB MY PEOPLE HOOKED YOU UP WITH?
> [snapback]3412101[/snapback]​*


HEY HOOK A ***** UP


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 11:23 AM
> *WHAT U DO AT THE STEEL CO. U WORK WITH PIPE?............................. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3412083[/snapback]​*



mayne you know I don't work with her :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2005, 11:25 AM
> *WHERE ARE MY NON PRE-REGISTERED HOMIES AT? :wave:
> [snapback]3412091[/snapback]​*


NON PRE - REG's in the hizzzouse


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 14 2005, 10:28 AM
> *NON PRE - REG's in the hizzzouse
> [snapback]3412120[/snapback]​*


U SHOWIN? :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

REPRESENTING ALL THE NON PRE-REG IN BRYAN, TX!!! ROYAL TOUCH IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 10:30 AM
> *REPRESENTING ALL THE NON PRE-REG IN BRYAN, TX!!! ROYAL TOUCH IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> [snapback]3412136[/snapback]​*


JUST GLAD TO SEE THAT IM NOT THE ONLY 1 THAT DIDNT PRE-REGISTER. :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2005, 11:25 AM
> *cOOL i LIVE NEAR hARWIN....WHERE ABOUTS EXACTLY AND HOW GOOD OR CHEAP ARE THE SHIRTS?  HOW MANY COLORS WILL HE PRINT ON THE SHIRTS?
> [snapback]3412096[/snapback]​*


THIS DUDE IS FROM BRYAN, TX. THE SHIRTS ARE ON HARWIN. THERE IS A SPOT NEXT TO SUIT MART...THEY HAVE ALL COLORS...$24 A DOZEN...HE PRINTS 2 COLORS FOR ME AT THAT PRICE...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 10:30 AM
> *REPRESENTING ALL THE NON PRE-REG IN BRYAN, TX!!! ROYAL TOUCH IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> [snapback]3412136[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 10:33 AM
> *:nono:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]3412159[/snapback]​*


DONT BE HATIN :twak: :angry:  :guns: :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 10:33 AM
> *THIS DUDE IS FROM BRYAN, TX. THE SHIRTS ARE ON HARWIN. THERE IS A SPOT NEXT TO SUIT MART...THEY HAVE ALL COLORS...$24 A DOZEN...HE PRINTS 2 COLORS FOR ME AT THAT PRICE...
> [snapback]3412157[/snapback]​*


Thats cool...I got a two color design of a spin on a sacred heart but lowrider related....Los sais it would make a cool shirt, sais he'd buy one. So just looking into it. Flea market here I come...sell shirts and do photos with my cam or something


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2005, 10:35 AM
> *DONT BE HATIN  :twak:  :angry:    :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3412181[/snapback]​*


WHO'S HATING................?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2005, 11:36 AM
> *Thats cool...I got a two color design of a spin on a sacred heart but lowrider related....Los sais it would make a cool shirt, sais he'd buy one.  So just looking into it.  Flea market here I come...sell shirts and do photos with my cam or something
> [snapback]3412190[/snapback]​*



I USED TO SELL THE DUB CITY CARS HERE AT THE FLEA MARKET....FIRST ONE IN TOWN WITH THE SPINNING WHEELS FOR MODEL CARS...I WAS MAKING $30 A BOX ON THEM....BUYING THEM FOR $5 A BOX....IT WAS A GOOD HUSTLE UNTIL :machinegun: WALMART STARTED SELLING THEM


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 10:43 AM
> *I USED TO SELL THE DUB CITY CARS HERE AT THE FLEA MARKET....FIRST ONE IN TOWN WITH THE SPINNING WHEELS FOR MODEL CARS...I WAS MAKING $30 A BOX ON THEM....BUYING THEM FOR $5 A BOX....IT WAS A GOOD HUSTLE UNTIL  :machinegun: WALMART STARTED SELLING THEM
> [snapback]3412224[/snapback]​*


I NEED DUBS............................... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 10:43 AM
> *I USED TO SELL THE DUB CITY CARS HERE AT THE FLEA MARKET....FIRST ONE IN TOWN WITH THE SPINNING WHEELS FOR MODEL CARS...I WAS MAKING $30 A BOX ON THEM....BUYING THEM FOR $5 A BOX....IT WAS A GOOD HUSTLE UNTIL  :machinegun: WALMART STARTED SELLING THEM
> [snapback]3412224[/snapback]​*


Walmart has that effect on alot of independant businesses.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 14 2005, 02:02 AM
> *Uhhhhh Me :biggrin:
> [snapback]3410699[/snapback]​*


damm i feel sorry for the baby have 2 look like magic lolololol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 11:31 AM
> *damm i feel sorry for the baby have 2 look like magic lolololol
> [snapback]3412497[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2005, 11:30 AM
> *U SHOWIN? :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3412132[/snapback]​*


Not 100 % sure yet


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 12:31 PM
> *damm i feel sorry for the baby have 2 look like magic lolololol
> [snapback]3412497[/snapback]​*


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 14 2005, 12:33 PM
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3412509[/snapback]​*


 :burn: :wave: :buttkick: :nono: :rofl: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: 
oh yeah u r 100% sure u just dont want 2 pay child support 4 another child.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmm... looks like i missed alot...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

wuz up block, Magic, Ellie,Big John. What Happen 2 Mike? did he have to give an Insurance quote or something????


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 12:46 PM
> *wuz up block, Magic, Ellie,Big John. What Happen 2 Mike? did he have to give an Insurance quote or something????
> [snapback]3412613[/snapback]​*


WaaaaZZAAAAaaa


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

where did john go to Myspace????????????? u pervert lol lol lol lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what up!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

wuz up nasty ness?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

hey block wheres da cheerleader????????????? i need a good back rub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WHAT'S THE DEAL MY HOMIES!! I ACTUALLY HAD TO GET SOME WORK DONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

hey goofy that guy tryn to organize that g-town cruise said he will come to the next meetn to talk bout the cruise. he asked if the H.L.C. was interested in the cruise! i told him yes. come to the next meetn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

has anyone seen my babysitter? u know who u r!maybe a A.P.B. needs to sent out 4 u !!! ha ha ha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DID YA'LL HEAR ABOUT JOHN GETTIN SLAPPED IN THE MOUTH? :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 11:08 AM
> *hey goofy that guy tryn to organize that g-town cruise said he will come to the next meetn to talk bout the cruise. he asked if the H.L.C. was interested in the cruise! i told him yes. come to the next meetn.
> [snapback]3412737[/snapback]​*


  ..cool...wuz up my HLC brothers......i still havent slept yet.... :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 12:43 PM
> *:burn:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :rofl:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> oh yeah u r 100% sure u just dont want 2 pay child support 4 another child.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3412592[/snapback]​*


 :0 Hey wait a min what all do you know


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 14 2005, 01:15 PM
> * ..cool...wuz up my HLC brothers......i still havent slept yet.... :angry:
> [snapback]3412771[/snapback]​*


DAMN HOMIE...GET SOME REST!! WE MADE IT HOME AFTER 12 LAST NIGHT...BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD!! WE ARE PROUD MEMBERS....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 11:16 AM
> *DAMN HOMIE...GET SOME REST!! WE MADE IT HOME AFTER 12 LAST NIGHT...BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD!! WE ARE PROUD MEMBERS....
> [snapback]3412775[/snapback]​*


  ...good to hear that mike.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 14 2005, 01:15 PM
> *:0  Hey wait a min what all do you know
> [snapback]3412772[/snapback]​*


u be surprised what i know!!!!!!! hahahahaha....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 01:25 PM
> *u be surprised what i know!!!!!!! hahahahaha....
> [snapback]3412785[/snapback]​*


PUT DOWN THE VIAGRA HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 11:46 AM
> *wuz up block, Magic, Ellie,Big John. What Happen 2 Mike? did he have to give an Insurance quote or something????
> [snapback]3412613[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah a quote lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

juan grande....


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 01:26 PM
> *PUT DOWN THE VIAGRA HOMIE!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3412792[/snapback]​*


what do u mean by that???????? i dont need no damm viagra. i got natural stamina!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

john have the " PunkBitches" emailed u back yet??????????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 14 2005, 12:15 PM
> * ..cool...wuz up my HLC brothers......i still havent slept yet.... :angry:
> [snapback]3412771[/snapback]​*


Thats how I was on Sunday...no sleep. Stayed up formatting the WOTW i acquired...adding music to the menu and trying to figure out an aspect ratio fix. Couldnt. Still looks good


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 01:29 PM
> *what do u mean by that???????? i dont need no damm viagra. i got natural stamina!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3412806[/snapback]​*


CALM DOWN HOMIE...DIDN'T MEAN TO OFFEND...HAHA...I WAS TALKIN TO MAGIC SINCE YOU WERE TALKIN ABOUT ALL HIS KIDS...BUT IF I HURT YOUR FEELINS HOMIE....MY BAD...HAHA :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

What ever happened to Big John Ave.?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

no feelins hurt here. just lettn it b known. ha haha ha hahahaha. its cool mike.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 14 2005, 12:35 PM
> *What ever happened to Big John Ave.?
> [snapback]3412843[/snapback]​*


dont make me post ur link homie


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 01:37 PM
> *dont make me post ur link homie
> [snapback]3412854[/snapback]​*


 i think ur 2 scared 2 do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

IS THIS BIG JOHN FROM KUSTOMS?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 11:37 AM
> *dont make me post ur link homie
> [snapback]3412854[/snapback]​*


 :angry: i'll destroy you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 14 2005, 01:40 PM
> *:angry: i'll destroy you!
> [snapback]3412884[/snapback]​*


 now now u know that the empire always loses to the Rebellion!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 11:43 AM
> *now now u know that the empire always loses to the Rebellion!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA
> [snapback]3412904[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

one day u will feel the true Force of the Jedi Knights!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

hey Dena have u seen my babysitter 2day? shes M.I.A. I'm talkn bout HnyBrneyz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HEY GOOFY...I TOLD JOHN THAT I NEED ALL THE LOGOS OF THE CLUBS FOR THE BANNER...THE GUY WANTS TO LOOK AT IT AND TRY TO PUT IT TOGETHER FOR ME.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 01:01 PM
> *hey Dena have u seen my babysitter 2day? shes M.I.A. I'm talkn bout HnyBrneyz
> [snapback]3413002[/snapback]​*


I know who you're talking about :biggrin: she must be busy at work :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

ok i wasnt sure u knew.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 01:35 PM
> *CALM DOWN HOMIE...DIDN'T MEAN TO OFFEND...HAHA...I WAS TALKIN TO MAGIC SINCE YOU WERE TALKIN ABOUT ALL HIS KIDS...BUT IF I HURT YOUR FEELINS HOMIE....MY BAD...HAHA :cheesy:
> [snapback]3412839[/snapback]​*


Hey wait a minute, what do you mean by that.....what all do you know


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 14 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Hey wait a minute, what do you mean by that.....what all do you know
> [snapback]3413064[/snapback]​*


HAHA....JUST PICKIN HOMIE....


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

we all know more then u think.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2005, 10:22 AM
> *naw...it chupas
> 
> also , looking for  a job back in the hood so I can move away from Bellaire area. closer to mi familia
> [snapback]3412076[/snapback]​*


  

what hood does your family stay?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 10:23 AM
> *WHAT U DO AT THE STEEL CO. U WORK WITH PIPE?............................. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3412083[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: fker!

i work in the sales dept.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 10:25 AM
> *IS THAT THE JOB MY PEOPLE HOOKED YOU UP WITH?
> [snapback]3412101[/snapback]​*


not the richmond office but the office off of 290.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 14 2005, 10:28 AM
> *mayne you know I don't work with her  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3412115[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 12:10 PM
> *has anyone seen my babysitter?  u know who u r!maybe a A.P.B. needs to sent out 4 u !!! ha ha ha
> [snapback]3412750[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 14 2005, 01:01 PM
> *hey Dena have u seen my babysitter 2day? shes M.I.A. I'm talkn bout HnyBrneyz
> [snapback]3413002[/snapback]​*


hahaha!! im here just been actually working today since the boss woman aint here today.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 02:04 PM
> *:roflmao: fker!
> 
> i work in the sales dept.
> [snapback]3413397[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda lil john, cuando los hechamos unos rounds?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 12:39 PM
> *IS THIS BIG JOHN FROM KUSTOMS?
> [snapback]3412876[/snapback]​*


YES ITS ME THE 1 AND ONLY


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 02:31 PM
> *
> 
> que onda lil john, cuando los hechamos unos rounds?
> [snapback]3413559[/snapback]​*


when u ready


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 02:11 PM
> *hahaha!! im here just been actually working today since the boss woman aint here today.
> [snapback]3413456[/snapback]​*


must be nice


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 14 2005, 03:48 PM
> *YES ITS ME THE 1 AND ONLY
> [snapback]3413668[/snapback]​*


WHAT'S UP FOOL? DIDN'T KNOW IF YOU STILL HAD THE BLAZER OR NOT...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 02:51 PM
> *must be nice
> [snapback]3413684[/snapback]​*


not really cause i have to work more when she aint here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 02:50 PM
> *when u ready
> [snapback]3413676[/snapback]​*


orale, we'll meet at Spanky's pizzaria one weekend and order the Super Duper :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:09 PM
> *orale, we'll meet at Spanky's pizzaria one weekend and order the Super Duper  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413819[/snapback]​*


i guess................................................. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 03:07 PM
> *not really cause i have to work more when she aint here.
> [snapback]3413806[/snapback]​*


boss lady huh...........























































...........................a lot more pipes to handle by urself huh?.....................lol :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 02:59 PM
> *WHAT'S UP FOOL? DIDN'T KNOW IF YOU STILL HAD THE BLAZER OR NOT...
> [snapback]3413736[/snapback]​*


YEA I STILL HAVE IT .... AND GOD WILLING ITS COMMING BACK AT THE HOUSTON LRM WITH A LIL DIFFRENT LOOK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: firmelows, mac2lac, Senor_Magic, latinkustoms4ever, DuBsDNtRuB

hechame un e-mail loco with your new email addy.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:15 PM
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: firmelows, mac2lac, Senor_Magic, latinkustoms4ever, DuBsDNtRuB
> 
> ...


he needs to be working making calls................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 03:16 PM
> *he needs to be working making calls................
> [snapback]3413878[/snapback]​*


mira mira! don't hate juanito! lol! in that case, call me up on my cellio Lorenzo


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *YEA I STILL HAVE IT .... AND GOD WILLING ITS COMMING BACK AT THE HOUSTON LRM WITH A LIL DIFFRENT LOOK
> [snapback]3413845[/snapback]​*


THAT'S TIGHT...HOPEFULLY WE HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT FOR THE SHOW AS WELL...YOU KNOW ERNESTO CAME BACK HOME TO ROYAL TOUCH RIGHT? SO FAR THE CLUB HAS BEEN GOING STRONG...JUST HAD OUR FIRST CARSHOW AND IT WENT GOOD....YOU SHOULD HAVE CAME DOWN....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:17 PM
> *mira mira!  don't hate juanito!  lol!  in that case, call me up on my cellio Lorenzo
> [snapback]3413887[/snapback]​*


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

call me before 6pm cabron, don't want to drive home in the thick of traffic and rain, vamos a hooters on 290.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:22 PM
> *call me before 6pm cabron, don't want to drive home in the thick of traffic and rain, vamos a hooters on 290.
> [snapback]3413925[/snapback]​*


who me?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 03:36 PM
> *who me?
> [snapback]3413985[/snapback]​*


:twak: no ... ME! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 03:36 PM
> *who me?
> [snapback]3413985[/snapback]​*


you and magic. if he needs a ride home i'll take him.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 04:37 PM
> *you and magic.  if he needs a ride home i'll take him.
> [snapback]3413993[/snapback]​*


i feel so left out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 03:36 PM
> *:twak: no ... ME! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413988[/snapback]​*


vamos twin peaks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 03:39 PM
> *i feel so left out
> [snapback]3414008[/snapback]​*


there's hooters for everyone on 290.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:39 PM
> *vamos twin peaks
> [snapback]3414009[/snapback]​*


i'll meat ya'll up there ... i need a beer ... :ugh:



thesehoesaintright.com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 03:10 PM
> *boss lady huh...........
> ...........................a lot more pipes to handle by urself huh?.....................lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413834[/snapback]​*


:twak: hahahahhaha!!! 

nothing i cant handle.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 03:41 PM
> *i'll meat ya'll up there ... i need a beer ... :ugh:
> thesehoesaintright.com
> [snapback]3414027[/snapback]​*


you serious? i'll be there, i'll ringasoyonalgas right now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 03:41 PM
> *:twak: hahahahhaha!!!
> 
> nothing i cant handle.
> [snapback]3414031[/snapback]​*


hijuelachingada! andas bien rio bravo tamau*lip*as right now!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 03:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good god! i'd put some wax on that trunk!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:42 PM
> *hijuelachingada!  andas bien rio bravo tamaulipas right now!
> [snapback]3414037[/snapback]​*


hahahahaha!!! crazy ass. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SERIOUS QUESTION AND NEED QUICK RESPONSE SINCE I HAVE TO LOG OFF:

What exit is Hooters on off 290??? Ole age got me forgetting.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 04:46 PM
> *SERIOUS QUESTION AND NEED QUICK RESPONSE SINCE I HAVE TO LOG OFF:
> 
> What exit is Hooters on off 290???  Ole age got me forgetting.
> [snapback]3414070[/snapback]​*


bingle exit


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:43 PM
> *good god!  i'd put some wax on that trunk!
> [snapback]3414049[/snapback]​*


that's my trunk, cabron! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 03:47 PM
> *that's my trunk, cabron! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414080[/snapback]​*


i'll wax that also!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 04:47 PM
> *bingle exit
> [snapback]3414079[/snapback]​*


i'd rather eat at bravos....mmmmmmm....damn good!!! i'd drive all the way from bryan to eat there!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 03:47 PM
> *bingle exit
> [snapback]3414079[/snapback]​*


thanks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 03:49 PM
> *i'd rather eat at bravos....mmmmmmm....damn good!!! i'd drive all the way from bryan to eat there!!!
> [snapback]3414091[/snapback]​*


where's that? always hear the galletas here at the office talk about that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 04:50 PM
> *where's that?  always hear the galletas here at the office talk about that.
> [snapback]3414101[/snapback]​*


you will pass it on your way to hooters....good drink specials too....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:48 PM
> *i'll wax that also!
> [snapback]3414088[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 03:51 PM
> *you will pass it on your way to hooters....good drink specials too....
> [snapback]3414112[/snapback]​*


i don't drink, do they have ho'z?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 03:41 PM
> *:twak: hahahahhaha!!!
> 
> nothing i cant handle.
> [snapback]3414031[/snapback]​*


wowza


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

post up a pic of the fleetwood dena....or i will


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 03:53 PM
> *wowza
> [snapback]3414135[/snapback]​*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 04:52 PM
> *i don't drink, do they have ho'z?
> [snapback]3414129[/snapback]​*


not sure about the ho'z, but the food is good.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 03:56 PM
> *not sure about the ho'z, but the food is good.....
> [snapback]3414169[/snapback]​*


orale.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 03:54 PM
> *
> [snapback]3414153[/snapback]​*


i need a job at the steel company too...................................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2005, 03:57 PM
> *:biggrin:
> i need a job at the steel company too...................................
> [snapback]3414181[/snapback]​*


chingado! you didn't let me edit your mispelling :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2005, 09:18 AM
> *at work..nothing. lol nah i work at a steel company.
> [snapback]3412037[/snapback]​*


which one if u mond me asking?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 02:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice trunk!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 14 2005, 03:59 PM
> *which one if <s>u mond</s> you don't mind me asking?
> [snapback]3414202[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 03:54 PM
> *post up a pic of the fleetwood dena....or i will
> [snapback]3414143[/snapback]​*


oh no you won't! :twak: I'll whoop your ass, homie!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 03:02 PM
> *oh no you won't! :twak: I'll whoop your ass, homie!
> [snapback]3414223[/snapback]​*


bitch im from south main


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 04:03 PM
> *bitch im from south main
> [snapback]3414226[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 04:03 PM
> *bitch im from south main
> [snapback]3414226[/snapback]​*


i'm from Fresno, hoe! :guns: :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 04:06 PM
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> [snapback]3414253[/snapback]​*


fo shizzle  I'll be at hooter's ... drinking some beer ... I'll get us a table ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna post the pic of the fleetwood on the trailer


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2005, 04:08 PM
> *im gonna post the pic of the fleetwood on the trailer
> [snapback]3414267[/snapback]​*


um, NO.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 02:47 PM
> *that's my trunk, cabron! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414080[/snapback]​*



U GOT JUNK IN THE TRUNK?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 04:07 PM
> *fo shizzle   I'll be at hooter's ... drinking some beer ... I'll get us a table ..
> [snapback]3414260[/snapback]​*


Change of plans, Hollywood aka Senior Majic said that Hooters was too far. So we're going to Spanky's Pizzaria on Woodridge/610 by the hood. Traffic going to Hooters from downtown would take you forever since that 290 traffic going out of houston is hell.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 02:49 PM
> *i'd rather eat at bravos....mmmmmmm....damn good!!! i'd drive all the way from bryan to eat there!!!
> [snapback]3414091[/snapback]​*


THATS BY MY HOUSE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *Change of plans, Hollywood aka Senior Majic said that Hooters was too far.  So we're going to Spanky's Pizzaria on Woodridge/610 by the hood.
> [snapback]3414305[/snapback]​*


Do they have beer :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Do they have beer :dunno:
> [snapback]3414313[/snapback]​*


a huevo. it's a cool place to hang out, just don't make eye contact with the men in blue.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

^ you feel me homie .. I'm down .. but I need a beer .. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 04:14 PM
> *^ you feel me homie .. I'm down .. but I need a beer .. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414319[/snapback]​*


no, but i'll feel you tonight. :cheesy: 

p.s.: bring mercedes since este Chevy is hard like a piedra. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 04:15 PM
> *no, but i'll feel you tonight.  :cheesy:
> 
> p.s.:  bring mercedes since este Chevy is hard like a piedra.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414334[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: grosero ... quieres las primas o las cuatas?! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 03:01 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3414222[/snapback]​*



OOPPS!! I WAS IN A HURRY MY BOSS WAS WALKING TOWARDS ME :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 04:17 PM
> *:roflmao: grosero ... quieres las primas o las cuatas?!  :0  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3414343[/snapback]​*


damn, that's a hard choice, but i think i'll take las primas since that pan is de aquellas. lol!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 04:17 PM
> *damn, that's a hard choice, but i think i'll take las primas since that pan is de aquellas.  lol!
> [snapback]3414355[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: nos vemos entoces ...  hit me on the celly


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *U GOT JUNK IN THE TRUNK?
> [snapback]3414299[/snapback]​*


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 04:18 PM
> *:roflmao: nos vemos entoces ...  hit me on the celly
> [snapback]3414363[/snapback]​*


Orale, i still got your calzones on V-BAY (Vato-Bay)

_*Calzones from Houston to Texas

These fine chonies have traveled to and forth back and then some.
Non-skidded materials retain the fine mist of some Eau du Panochon
directly from the Factoria De Las Nalgotz of Dena aka Pan-Molida
etoofay!

Bid responsibly and be sure to be Generous since her Pan de Soliel was
generous enough to donate these calzones.

Starting bid: 2 Chicles and a peanut butter & jelly county sammich

PayPal only culeros!*_


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 05:20 PM
> *Orale, i still got your calzones on V-BAY (Vato-Bay)
> 
> Calzones from Houston to Texas
> ...


hahaha.....crazy!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Pinche Latin mamon! :twak:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2005, 04:22 PM
> *hahaha.....crazy!!!
> [snapback]3414400[/snapback]​*


No _*county Ramen Noodles® spreads*_ por favor. lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *U GOT JUNK IN THE TRUNK?
> [snapback]3414299[/snapback]​*


yeah she does, but her luggage is in her breasts :cheesy: 

bueno, i'll see you all there.


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2005, 04:20 PM
> *Orale, i still got your calzones on V-BAY (Vato-Bay)
> 
> Calzones from Houston to Texas
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

[attachmentid=214312]
lord goofy, lord ham, lord los........at the park.....a typical sunday afternoon for them........lol.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 14 2005, 08:05 PM
> *[attachmentid=214312]
> lord goofy, lord ham, lord los........at the park.....a typical sunday afternoon for them........lol.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3415307[/snapback]​*


c goofy i told u , u would c the true force of the jedi knights 1 day. looks like that day is here!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 02:47 PM
> *that's my trunk, cabron! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414080[/snapback]​*


that is a nice trunk, can't wait 2 see the rest.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=214377]
parking lot off wetheimer
[attachmentid=214376]
this was the king of the streets
[attachmentid=214375]
this was the way richmond ave use to be


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=214381]
us repping on the streets
[attachmentid=214380]
more pics


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 14 2005, 07:05 PM
> *[attachmentid=214312]
> lord goofy, lord ham, lord los........at the park.....a typical sunday afternoon for them........lol.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3415307[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 14 2005, 07:05 PM
> *[attachmentid=214312]
> lord goofy, lord ham, lord los........at the park.....a typical sunday afternoon for them........lol.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3415307[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hmm I guess I'm the color matching light saber with his car :green: LOL


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Whos's tequilalow 57?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 14 2005, 11:18 PM
> *Whos's tequilalow 57?
> [snapback]3416294[/snapback]​*


(in pakistani voice) Ohhhh that would be Horacio from Firme my friend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 14 2005, 07:05 PM
> *[attachmentid=214312]
> lord goofy, lord ham, lord los........at the park.....a typical sunday afternoon for them........lol.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3415307[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Santo (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 06:43 AM
> *(in pakistani voice) Ohhhh that would be Horacio from Firme my friend
> [snapback]3417312[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

murning


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

get a job boy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 08:17 AM
> *murning
> [snapback]3417462[/snapback]​*


im talkn 2 u GET A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 15 2005, 07:31 AM
> *im talkn 2 u GET A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3417492[/snapback]​*


man i am at work right now u get a job


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 07:37 AM
> *man  i am at work right now   u get a job
> [snapback]3417500[/snapback]​*


hey punkb!tches wrote back........ :biggrin:she is priscella right?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol mac2lac get a job lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

GOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOORNING


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 07:57 AM
> *GOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOORNING
> [snapback]3417566[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 08:50 AM
> *already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol mac2lac get a job lol
> [snapback]3417545[/snapback]​*


i'm at work joto....haha :nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 15 2005, 08:20 AM
> *i'm at work joto....haha  :nono:
> [snapback]3417616[/snapback]​*


no jores quey lol......u see those old pics i dug up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 09:21 AM
> *no jores quey lol......u see those old pics i dug up
> [snapback]3417625[/snapback]​*


yeah i saw that....old school huh?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 15 2005, 08:40 AM
> *yeah i saw that....old school huh?
> [snapback]3417681[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH BACK WHEN I STILL HAD CUTTY


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2005, 07:52 PM
> *that is a nice trunk, can't wait 2 see the rest.
> [snapback]3415538[/snapback]​*


Thanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 14 2005, 07:05 PM
> *[attachmentid=214312]
> lord goofy, lord ham, lord los........at the park.....a typical sunday afternoon for them........lol.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3415307[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

good friday morning to everyone.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

man yall too chipper in tha mornings....i need to go back to bed.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 09:08 AM
> *good friday morning to everyone.
> [snapback]3417778[/snapback]​*


how is the pipe work going lol nah j/k how are you this morning?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 15 2005, 09:11 AM
> *man yall too chipper in tha mornings....i need to go back to bed.
> [snapback]3417796[/snapback]​*


haha! with all this rain trust me there is no other place id rather be than in my bed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 09:14 AM
> *how is the pipe work going lol nah j/k how are you this morning?
> [snapback]3417806[/snapback]​*


im busy busy busy! haha!

im good. how are you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2005, 09:19 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3417822[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2005, 09:19 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3417822[/snapback]​*


 :around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

now we're getting somewhere ... :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 09:20 AM
> *im busy busy busy! haha!
> 
> im good. how are you?
> [snapback]3417824[/snapback]​*


just here waiting to go home


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hell yea me too. this day is draggin bad. :thumbsdown:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 10:45 AM
> *hell yea me too. this day is draggin bad. :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3418119[/snapback]​*


WHATS THE PLAN FOR THE WEEKEND


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 10:45 AM
> *hell yea me too. this day is draggin bad. :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3418119[/snapback]​*


not here, it's going by quick. try to do what you get paid for and time will go by fast.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 11:06 AM
> *not here, it's going by quick.  try to do what you get paid for and time will go by fast.
> [snapback]3418232[/snapback]​*


WHAT IT DO LATIN....WHY YOU NOT USING YOUR NEW SCREEN NAME?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 11:14 AM
> *WHAT IT DO LATIN....WHY YOU NOT USING YOUR NEW SCREEN NAME?
> [snapback]3418271[/snapback]​*


that's goodtimer fkn around.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 11:14 AM
> *that's goodtimer fkn around.
> [snapback]3418277[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 11:15 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3418279[/snapback]​*


it will be banned. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 11:17 AM
> *it will be banned.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3418288[/snapback]​*


I WONDER HOW?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 11:25 AM
> *I WONDER HOW?
> [snapback]3418332[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 11:26 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3418340[/snapback]​*


ur gonna call someone to do it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GET TO WORK CABRONES!

No wonder your tio isn't banking like he should. :angry: :biggrin: 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:* firmelows*, Tx MrLeatherface, *Senor_Magic*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 11:28 AM
> *ur gonna call someone to do it?
> [snapback]3418352[/snapback]​*


nope. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 10:52 AM
> *WHATS THE PLAN FOR THE WEEKEND
> [snapback]3418150[/snapback]​*


not sure yet. probably not much with the way the weather has been.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 10:18 AM
> *haha! with all this rain trust me there is no other place id rather be than in my bed.
> [snapback]3417819[/snapback]​*


Maybe my bed :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wanted to go to zoo this weekend....well actually the mrs did/does. I think this rain is going to soggy it up..I think I wanna go to the planetarium and see 





Anyone gone lately?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 11:06 AM
> *not here, it's going by quick.  try to do what you get paid for and time will go by fast.
> [snapback]3418232[/snapback]​*


 :uh: i have been working. didnt you say not too long ago you cant be on the net during work hours?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 11:28 AM
> *ur gonna call someone to do it?
> [snapback]3418352[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 12:29 PM
> *GET TO WORK CABRONES!
> 
> No wonder your tio isn't banking like he should.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> ...


Mira quien habla.... Oh by the way haven't been able to reach my prima yet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 11:39 AM
> *:uh: i have been working. didnt you say not too long ago you cant be on the net during work hours?
> [snapback]3418410[/snapback]​*


using dos computers. lunchtime.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 11:40 AM
> *Mira quien habla....    Oh by the way haven't been able to reach my prima yet
> [snapback]3418412[/snapback]​*


damn, i forgot all about that, me mandas un email when you do so i can pass the info to el enginiero.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 11:40 AM
> *using dos computers.  lunchtime.
> [snapback]3418414[/snapback]​*



hey latin you heard from Houtex? I havent heard from him in a while...texted him on the 4th .


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 11:40 AM
> *using dos computers.  lunchtime.
> [snapback]3418414[/snapback]​*


oh ok. youve had a long lunch break today.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 11:38 AM
> *Maybe my bed  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3418406[/snapback]​*


  :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ami allowed on this topic?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 11:42 AM
> *oh ok. youve had a long lunch break today.
> [snapback]3418428[/snapback]​*


can do. yo mando  you finally get rid of your chilango or still hung up on him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

so john have punkb!tches emailed uback yet?????????????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 15 2005, 11:42 AM
> *hey latin you heard from Houtex?  I havent heard from him in a while...texted him on the 4th .
> [snapback]3418422[/snapback]​*


nah man, i was wondering about that, noticed he hasn't been logged on since the 1st. hopefully homeboy is ok.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up my homies!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 15 2005, 11:44 AM
> *ami allowed on this topic?
> [snapback]3418436[/snapback]​*


yeah, aim your ass out of here. :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 12:41 PM
> *damn, i forgot all about that, me mandas un email when you do so i can pass the info to el enginiero.
> [snapback]3418419[/snapback]​*


Ok homie will do


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2005, 11:44 AM
> *can do.  yo mando    you finally get rid of your chilango or still hung up on him?
> [snapback]3418437[/snapback]​*


uh huh sure you do....

i never stayed hung up on him. seems like you were misinformed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 11:49 AM
> *uh huh sure you do....
> 
> i never stayed hung up on him. seems like you were misinformed.
> [snapback]3418470[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 12:43 PM
> *  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3418432[/snapback]​*


close your mouth, you getting me excited


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 11:50 AM
> *close your mouth, you getting me excited
> [snapback]3418476[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 15 2005, 12:47 PM
> *what's up my homies!!!
> [snapback]3418448[/snapback]​*


wuz up nicca


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 12:49 PM
> *uh huh sure you do....
> 
> i never stayed hung up on him. seems like you were misinformed.
> [snapback]3418470[/snapback]​*


 :0 What the...are you cheating on me :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 12:52 PM
> *:roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao:
> [snapback]3418483[/snapback]​*


 :0 Stop teasing :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

word up peeps...


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

whats up "D"


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Jul 15 2005, 11:27 AM
> *whats up "D"
> [snapback]3418613[/snapback]​*


nice screenname.....


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Jul 15 2005, 11:27 AM
> *whats up "D"
> [snapback]3418613[/snapback]​*


What you up to man?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup goofy


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 11:55 AM
> *:0 What the...are you cheating on me  :angry:
> [snapback]3418501[/snapback]​*


no never sweety. you know youre the only one...


----------



## LATINDREAMS (Feb 22, 2005)

whats the deal goofy what ya up to


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 12:52 PM
> *no never sweety. you know youre the only one...
> [snapback]3418712[/snapback]​*


se dice ... "you know you're the only one for me .... don't let nobody tell you no different"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 15 2005, 12:58 PM
> *se dice ... "you know you're the only one for me .... don't let nobody tell you no different"
> [snapback]3418746[/snapback]​*


hahaha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATINDREAMS_@Jul 15 2005, 11:58 AM
> *whats the deal goofy what ya up to
> [snapback]3418745[/snapback]​*


  ..word up robrob


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 01:52 PM
> *no never sweety. you know youre the only one...
> [snapback]3418712[/snapback]​*


That's good to hear :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 01:59 PM
> *That's good to hear :biggrin:
> [snapback]3419079[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 15 2005, 01:58 PM
> *se dice ... "you know you're the only one for me .... don't let nobody tell you no different"
> [snapback]3418746[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 15 2005, 03:00 PM
> *
> [snapback]3419087[/snapback]​*


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

wassuuuuppppppp magic im home already


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 01:59 PM
> *That's good to hear :biggrin:
> [snapback]3419079[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 15 2005, 03:06 PM
> *wassuuuuppppppp magic im home already
> [snapback]3419148[/snapback]​*


That's cool....I'm home too :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 02:07 PM
> *That's cool....I'm home too :biggrin:
> [snapback]3419157[/snapback]​*


ill be there tommorrow too at le3ast for a little bit,


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2005, 03:07 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3419155[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :kiss: :biggrin: :hug:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 15 2005, 03:10 PM
> *ill be there tommorrow too at le3ast for a little bit,
> [snapback]3419175[/snapback]​*


That's cool mister "I'm not coming in mañana"


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 02:12 PM
> *That's cool mister "I'm not coming in mañana"
> [snapback]3419191[/snapback]​*


why?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 15 2005, 03:15 PM
> *why?
> [snapback]3419212[/snapback]​*


 :uh: uhhh nevermind you don't get it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up my hlc brothers...holla at big john when you see this message!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 15 2005, 03:24 PM
> *what's up my hlc brothers
> [snapback]3419255[/snapback]​*


Gas Prices


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 02:10 PM
> *:cheesy: :kiss: :biggrin: :hug:
> [snapback]3419177[/snapback]​*


ah! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 15 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Gas Prices
> [snapback]3419282[/snapback]​*



hell yeah especially in h-town


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

forget cruisin...too expensive!! haha....i'm gonna build me a ford fiesta hopper!!!


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 15 2005, 02:32 PM
> *forget cruisin...too expensive!! haha....i'm gonna build me a ford fiesta hopper!!!
> [snapback]3419320[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......Geo Metro playa........


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

so who all is showing at houston lrm show???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2005, 02:38 PM
> *so who all is showing at houston lrm show???
> [snapback]3419373[/snapback]​*


firme will be there


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 15 2005, 01:28 PM
> *hell yeah especially in h-town
> [snapback]3419285[/snapback]​*


Everthing is going up but my pay rate!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 15 2005, 02:42 PM
> *Everthing is going up but my pay rate!!!
> [snapback]3419406[/snapback]​*


speaking of that damm i need a raise


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 03:42 PM
> *speaking of that damm i need a raise
> [snapback]3419411[/snapback]​*


that would make two of us


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2005, 01:38 PM
> *so who all is showing at houston lrm show???
> [snapback]3419373[/snapback]​*



maybe


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 15 2005, 02:44 PM
> *that would make two of us
> [snapback]3419425[/snapback]​*


man i am gonna ask for one on monday sh!t


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2005, 01:45 PM
> *man i am gonna ask for one on monday sh!t
> [snapback]3419433[/snapback]​*



dito!!! imma tell them it is a fuel surcharge raise


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2005, 01:38 PM
> *so who all is showing at houston lrm show???
> [snapback]3419373[/snapback]​*


not me!!! i rather get paid


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2005, 01:50 PM
> *not me!!! i rather get paid
> [snapback]3419470[/snapback]​*



have some1 take it 4 u


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2005, 03:50 PM
> *not me!!! i rather get paid
> [snapback]3419470[/snapback]​*


if god's willing Royal Touch will be there....expecting a baby so i might not get to go!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 15 2005, 01:51 PM
> *have some1 take it 4 u
> [snapback]3419478[/snapback]​*


thats no fun


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2005, 01:53 PM
> *thats no fun
> [snapback]3419494[/snapback]​*



call in


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SABADO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 15 2005, 01:58 PM
> *call in
> [snapback]3419525[/snapback]​*


houston show aint worth it , IMO


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2005, 02:38 PM
> *so who all is showing at houston lrm show???
> [snapback]3419373[/snapback]​*


I will be there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Jul 16 2005, 08:26 AM
> *I will be there.
> [snapback]3420848[/snapback]​*


so what jason. ha ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup my nizzle


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2005, 01:38 PM
> *so who all is showing at houston lrm show???
> [snapback]3419373[/snapback]​*


Empire will be there


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2005, 01:38 PM
> *so who all is showing at houston lrm show???
> [snapback]3419373[/snapback]​*


I'll be there along with Latin Cartel.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2005, 01:38 PM
> *so who all is showing at houston lrm show???
> [snapback]3419373[/snapback]​*


Houston Stylez will be there


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

But of Course True Eminence and Team True Eminence will be there....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 16 2005, 02:00 PM
> *But of Course True Eminence and Team True Eminence will be there....
> [snapback]3422152[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey Big John, I wanted to talk to you...give me a call on my cell.


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 16 2005, 01:00 PM
> *But of Course True Eminence and Team True Eminence will be there....
> [snapback]3422152[/snapback]​*


And of course witchblade from True-Eminence will be there! 

Love yall!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

que onda locos??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

chillen chillen chillen


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2005, 01:38 PM
> *so who all is showing at houston lrm show???
> [snapback]3419373[/snapback]​*


The *EMPIRE* will be there with the rest of the 
*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WHAT'S UP MY HOMIES??!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup H*town ... ready for this weekend, already!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2005, 02:38 PM
> *so who all is showing at houston lrm show???
> [snapback]3419373[/snapback]​*


CHOSEN FEW will be there FOR SURE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

What's up nick!! hope i can make it this weekend.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 18 2005, 10:10 AM
> *sup H*town ... ready for this weekend, already!!
> [snapback]3429917[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH CANT WAIT :ugh: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 10:16 AM
> *What's up nick!! hope i can make it this weekend.
> [snapback]3429929[/snapback]​*


I hope so too but if u cant u cant . FAMILY FIRST homeboy. CONGRATS if i dont see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 10:16 AM
> *What's up nick!! hope i can make it this weekend.
> [snapback]3429929[/snapback]​*


hope u are going to make it :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 11:20 AM
> *hope u are going to make it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3429951[/snapback]​*


what's up my big homie!! man i'll find out wed. for sure after cathy's dr appointment..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 10:20 AM
> *hope u are going to make it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3429951[/snapback]​*


AWW how sweet. i knew u missed me. :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 10:23 AM
> *
> [snapback]3429970[/snapback]​*


HELLO :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 10:23 AM
> *
> [snapback]3429970[/snapback]​*


sup monica?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

tell cathy she has to wait lol.................. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 11:28 AM
> *tell cathy she has to wait lol.................. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3429989[/snapback]​*


haha.....i don't think that will work....but it's all good either way!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 11:16 AM
> *What's up nick!! hope i can make it this weekend.
> [snapback]3429929[/snapback]​*


You best be there or i'm gonna get medieval on yo ass :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 11:45 AM
> *You best be there or i'm gonna get medieval on yo ass  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> [snapback]3430059[/snapback]​*


That's it!!! No more crack for you homie....
:guns: :guns: :worship: :nono: ...haha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 10:47 AM
> *That's it!!! No more crack for you homie....
> :guns:  :guns:  :worship:  :nono: ...haha
> [snapback]3430067[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 10:45 AM
> *You best be there or i'm gonna get medieval on yo ass  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> [snapback]3430059[/snapback]​*


I'LL be there ima show 3 CARS, 1 PEDAL CAR,AND 1 BIKE, Are YOU gonna show anything????????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2005, 10:24 AM
> *HELLO :wave:
> [snapback]3429971[/snapback]​*


hi.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 10:25 AM
> *sup monica?
> [snapback]3429977[/snapback]​*


hey john whats goin on.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 10:52 AM
> *hi.
> [snapback]3430084[/snapback]​*


Its about time , u got me sittin here waiting 4 ur reply


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2005, 10:55 AM
> *Its about time , u got me sittin here waiting 4 u
> [snapback]3430094[/snapback]​*


 :0 hahahaha!! sorry!!! i get on when i stop working for a minute here and there.

so whats up? :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up H-town.......


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 11:47 AM
> *That's it!!! No more crack for you homie....
> :guns:  :guns:  :worship:  :nono: ...haha
> [snapback]3430067[/snapback]​*


 :0 uhhh dude your confusing me with someone else I don't swing that way :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 10:56 AM
> *:0 hahahaha!! sorry!!! i get on when i stop working for a minute here and there.
> 
> so whats up? :cheesy:
> [snapback]3430099[/snapback]​*


nothin realy just here in the office while the estimaters gone to lunch


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2005, 10:16 AM
> *HELL YEAH CANT WAIT :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :around:
> [snapback]3429933[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 10:52 AM
> *hey john whats goin on.
> [snapback]3430087[/snapback]​*


nada here dealing with sbc all of our phones are out and been out since 8 am [email protected] sbc


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup every1 talk to yall after lonche


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2005, 10:57 AM
> *nothin realy just here in the office while the estimaters gone to lunch
> [snapback]3430107[/snapback]​*


oh ok. lol thats cool. 

now im debating what to eat for lunch...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 10:58 AM
> *nada here dealing with sbc all of our phones are out and been out since 8 am [email protected] sbc
> [snapback]3430113[/snapback]​*


sounds like fun. im hungry.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 10:59 AM
> *oh ok. lol thats cool.
> 
> now im debating what to eat for lunch...
> [snapback]3430116[/snapback]​*


im gonna go scoop u up and take u to lunch ok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Monica....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 11:56 AM
> *:0  uhhh dude your confusing me with someone else I don't swing that way :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]3430103[/snapback]​*


haha...sorry homie...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

someone say something!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 18 2005, 11:11 AM
> *someone say something!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3430182[/snapback]​*


something


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 18 2005, 10:12 AM
> *something
> [snapback]3430186[/snapback]​*


.....
:roflmao: 





























:thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 18 2005, 11:12 AM
> *something
> [snapback]3430186[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

taken care of john...he will send over a proof before finalizing....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2005, 11:15 AM
> *:thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3430204[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

topic is wacktastic :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2005, 11:27 AM
> *topic is wacktastic  :ugh:
> [snapback]3430274[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sup my homie!!!! ready for the show goofy??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2005, 11:27 AM
> *topic is wacktastic  :ugh:
> [snapback]3430274[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 10:29 AM
> *sup my homie!!!! ready for the show goofy??
> [snapback]3430284[/snapback]​*


...yeah...but this fuckin rain needs to stop.........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2005, 10:27 AM
> *topic is fantastic  :ugh:
> [snapback]3430274[/snapback]​*


....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 18 2005, 12:30 PM
> *...yeah...but this fuckin rain needs to stop.........
> [snapback]3430290[/snapback]​*


poured here this weekend....it's all good...get some wannabe's to clean your car at the show!! haha....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 10:31 AM
> *poured here this weekend....it's all good...get some wannabe's to clean your car at the show!! haha....
> [snapback]3430296[/snapback]​*


u gonna bring both lacs....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 18 2005, 10:29 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3430281[/snapback]​*


what


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2005, 11:35 AM
> *what
> [snapback]3430313[/snapback]​*


sh'upnga


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 18 2005, 10:36 AM
> *sh'upnga
> [snapback]3430321[/snapback]​*


i thought the fleet was gonna bust out for houston show.


all talk and no action! :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 18 2005, 12:33 PM
> *u gonna bring both lacs....
> [snapback]3430308[/snapback]​*


not this time....magnificos....gonna work on the red one to hop....we also have a cutlass we are gonna try to get ready and an old school from our cameron/temple chapter as a single pump....if god's willing, we will be there


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2005, 11:38 AM
> *i thought the fleet was gonna bust out for houston show.
> all talk and no action!  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3430332[/snapback]​*


  shooting for San Antonio


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont fall under that category


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2005, 11:47 AM
> *dont fall under that category
> [snapback]3430368[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2005, 11:50 AM
> *I'LL be there ima show 3 CARS, 1 PEDAL CAR,AND 1 BIKE,  Are YOU gonna show anything????????
> [snapback]3430081[/snapback]​*


First off wasn't talking to you, second yes I am showing something


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 11:21 AM
> *taken care of john...he will send over a proof before finalizing....
> [snapback]3430238[/snapback]​*


excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!can't wait to see it.....when is it gonna be ready to view?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 11:00 AM
> *im gonna go scoop u up and take u to lunch ok
> [snapback]3430121[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: where we going??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 01:13 PM
> *excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!can't wait to see it.....when is it gonna be ready to view?
> [snapback]3430484[/snapback]​*


hopefully today. just went to order new shirts for the club. comin out with a different color and of course HLC on the sleeve!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 18 2005, 11:01 AM
> *wuz up Monica....
> [snapback]3430125[/snapback]​*


sup goofy.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 12:24 PM
> *:thumbsup: where we going??
> [snapback]3430529[/snapback]​*


where ever you want........ :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 12:24 PM
> *hopefully today. just went to order new shirts for the club. comin out with a different color and of course HLC on the sleeve!!
> [snapback]3430531[/snapback]​*


sounds good brother


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 18 2005, 11:30 AM
> *...yeah...but this fuckin rain needs to stop.........
> [snapback]3430290[/snapback]​*


no shit. its pouring down now and im all wet. :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 12:26 PM
> *no shit. its pouring down now and im all wet.  :angry:
> [snapback]3430541[/snapback]​*


.................. :biggrin: ............................really?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 12:25 PM
> *where ever you want........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]3430538[/snapback]​*


um, how bout pf chang's... :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 12:27 PM
> *um, how bout pf chang's... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3430545[/snapback]​*


sounds good just let me know when and where i need to go and scoop u up at


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 12:27 PM
> *.................. :biggrin: ............................really?
> [snapback]3430544[/snapback]​*


hahahhaa!! yes and its fkin cold in the office. :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 12:28 PM
> *hahahhaa!! yes and its fkin cold in the office. :angry:
> [snapback]3430549[/snapback]​*


wowza..........im on my way


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 12:28 PM
> *sounds good just let me know when and where i need to go and scoop u up at
> [snapback]3430547[/snapback]​*


sounds like a plan to me...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 12:28 PM
> *wowza..........im on my way
> [snapback]3430553[/snapback]​*


hahahaha!! crazy ass!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 12:28 PM
> *sounds like a plan to me...
> [snapback]3430555[/snapback]​*


so what time and where do i go


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn FIRME you fixin to have Hrny all to yourself, what is it that you gonna do


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 01:01 PM
> *Damn FIRME you fixin to have Hrny all to yourself, what is it that you gonna do
> [snapback]3430713[/snapback]​*


hey phones came up once ya'll left......


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 02:04 PM
> *hey phones came up once ya'll left......
> [snapback]3430732[/snapback]​*


Ohhh that's good to hear


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's the deal my brothers!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

mayne..........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Lord Ham.....wut it do....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 02:15 PM
> *what's the deal my brothers!!!
> [snapback]3430773[/snapback]​*


Nothin much just here trying to survive


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wuzz up


McHam, Emperor Goofy, mac2lac, doughboi916, firmelows

:wave:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 18 2005, 12:27 PM
> *Lord Ham.....wut it do....
> [snapback]3430816[/snapback]​*


just here chillin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 18 2005, 01:29 PM
> *just here chillin
> [snapback]3430825[/snapback]​*


ham man that was funny yesterday man........scrapping all up and dwn 45.....homie exited with the quickness...lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I heard this was John last night


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 01:01 PM
> *Damn FIRME you fixin to have Hrny all to yourself, what is it that you gonna do
> [snapback]3430713[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 01:36 PM
> *I heard this was John last night
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 02:36 PM
> *I heard this was John last night
> 
> 
> ...



COCHINO!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 12:33 PM
> *ham man that was funny yesterday man........scrapping all up and dwn 45.....homie exited with the quickness...lol
> [snapback]3430844[/snapback]​*


lol, hell ya that was some funny ass shit!...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 01:36 PM
> *I heard this was John last night
> 
> 
> ...


fyi....we caught magic surfing the net at some porn site for gay men........... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 18 2005, 01:40 PM
> *lol, hell ya that was some funny ass shit!...
> [snapback]3430893[/snapback]​*


yes it was


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 02:37 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3430872[/snapback]​*


ooops sorry but I have sex on the brain


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 02:43 PM
> *fyi....we caught magic surfing the net at some porn site for gay men........... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3430908[/snapback]​*


no way!!! cochino for real!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 02:43 PM
> *fyi....we caught magic surfing the net at some porn site for Latina........... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3430908[/snapback]​*



Ohhh but of course my friend I luv them latinas...You got caught as well, all them pics of chicks on your computer


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 02:51 PM
> *no way!!! cochino for real!!!
> [snapback]3430942[/snapback]​*


I know you ain't calling me a cochino, cuzz I heard what you be doing


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 01:51 PM
> *Ohhh but of course my friend I luv them latinas...You got caught as well, all them pics of chicks on your computer
> [snapback]3430944[/snapback]​*


ok now dont make me spill the beans to you know who homie...lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Ohhh but of course my friend I luv them latinas...You got caught as well, all them pics of chicks on your computer
> [snapback]3430944[/snapback]​*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 02:53 PM
> *ok now dont make me spill the beans to you know who homie...lol
> [snapback]3430956[/snapback]​*


Beans, what beans :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 01:57 PM
> *Beans, what beans :dunno:
> [snapback]3430970[/snapback]​*


you know


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 02:57 PM
> *you know
> [snapback]3430973[/snapback]​*


No I don't...pm me with the info


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 01:49 PM
> *ooops sorry but I have sex on the brain
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 03:56 PM
> *HAHAHAHAHA!!
> [snapback]3431294[/snapback]​*


Ohh you know you like it.....I have something for you 









:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Ohh you know you like it.....I have something for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

So wuzz up FIRME you gonna pm me the info or what


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 03:18 PM
> *So wuzz up FIRME you gonna pm me the info or what
> [snapback]3431429[/snapback]​*


ILL TELL YOU LATER


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Ohh you know you like it.....I have something for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

is that suppose to be your lips with lipstick or girls lips?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 03:25 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> is that suppose to be your lips with lipstick or girls lips?
> [snapback]3431475[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i told ya'll he was kinda fruity.............


































nah j/k :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 04:38 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i told ya'll he was kinda fruity.............
> nah j/k  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3431566[/snapback]​*


i see!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 03:38 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i told ya'll he was kinda fruity.............
> nah j/k  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3431566[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


poor magic... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anything happening sat nite,party,get together,etc!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 18 2005, 03:45 PM
> *anything happening sat nite,party,get together,etc!!!
> [snapback]3431614[/snapback]​*


drink houston....thats pretty much it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey cordova anything yet?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 05:20 PM
> *hey cordova anything yet?
> [snapback]3431819[/snapback]​*


not yet homie...i'm as anxious as you!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2005, 04:23 PM
> *not yet homie...i'm as anxious as you!!
> [snapback]3431829[/snapback]​*


did he say by when?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 04:25 PM
> *:cheesy:
> 
> is that suppose to be your lips with lipstick or girls lips?
> [snapback]3431475[/snapback]​*


well if you really must know yo lips my tongue


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2005, 04:23 PM
> *ILL TELL YOU LATER
> [snapback]3431459[/snapback]​*


ok


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2005, 04:44 PM
> *:roflmao:
> poor magic...  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3431600[/snapback]​*


yes, yes poor me......you wanna make me feel better :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 18 2005, 04:45 PM
> *anything happening sat nite,party,get together,etc!!!
> [snapback]3431614[/snapback]​*


why wuzz up...party at your house, bar-b-q and stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 05:50 PM
> *yes, yes poor me......you wanna make me feel better  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3431938[/snapback]​*


U gots 2 chill Magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 04:49 PM
> *well if you really must know yo lips my tongue
> [snapback]3431933[/snapback]​*


 :0 

hahahhahah!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 04:50 PM
> *yes, yes poor me......you wanna make me feel better  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3431938[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 18 2005, 05:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

morning


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEOPLES :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2005, 10:24 AM
> *SUP PEOPLES :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3436203[/snapback]​*


chillin


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2005, 02:53 PM
> *I know you ain't calling me a cochino, cuzz I heard what you be doing
> [snapback]3430954[/snapback]​*



now i know you ain't talkin bout me....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 11:09 AM
> *now i know you ain't talkin bout me....
> [snapback]3436437[/snapback]​*


any word?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up big john


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 11:12 AM
> *what's up big john
> [snapback]3436455[/snapback]​*


chillin


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 12:12 PM
> *any word?
> [snapback]3436454[/snapback]​*


not yet.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 11:12 AM
> *not yet.....
> [snapback]3436462[/snapback]​*


stalling lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 12:13 PM
> *stalling lol
> [snapback]3436463[/snapback]​*


he better not...i wanna see it too...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 11:14 AM
> *he better not...i wanna see it too...
> [snapback]3436465[/snapback]​*


yeah man everyone does hope it looks tight..........man so who all is coming from rt?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 12:14 PM
> *yeah man everyone does hope it looks tight..........man so who all is coming from rt?
> [snapback]3436471[/snapback]​*


not sure yet homie....won't really know until friday night...hoping for a good turnout though....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 11:17 AM
> *not sure yet homie....won't really know until friday night...hoping for a good turnout though....
> [snapback]3436491[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 12:18 PM
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]3436494[/snapback]​*


wheres your boy magic? i want to know what he was talking about ....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 12:18 PM
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> [snapback]3436494[/snapback]​*


how many rides are ya'll taking?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 11:40 AM
> *how many rides are ya'll taking?
> [snapback]3436663[/snapback]​*


looks like 9 total entries so far


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 12:42 PM
> *looks like 9 total entries so far
> [snapback]3436674[/snapback]​*


tight....my son has been wanting to go to houston...only 4 and already asks me to take him....i'll find out tomorrow if i am going or not....i told cathy what you said and she just laughed...don't think she can make that decision to wait or not...haha...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 11:48 AM
> *tight....my son has been wanting to go to houston...only 4 and already asks me to take him....i'll find out tomorrow if i am going or not....i told cathy what you said and she just laughed...don't think she can make that decision to wait or not...haha...
> [snapback]3436719[/snapback]​*


hey but it was funny though


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 12:49 PM
> *hey but it was funny though
> [snapback]3436727[/snapback]​*


hell yeah....but i'm ready to see my new baby....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 12:00 PM
> *hell yeah....but i'm ready to see my new baby....
> [snapback]3436776[/snapback]​*


yeah i bet


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 01:02 PM
> *yeah i bet
> [snapback]3436783[/snapback]​*



i wanna see what it is...boy/girl...we still don't know...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 12:08 PM
> *i wanna see what it is...boy/girl...we still don't know...
> [snapback]3436808[/snapback]​*


boy name him john ok :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 01:20 PM
> *boy name him john ok :biggrin:
> [snapback]3436875[/snapback]​*


haha...yeah ok...but...if it's a boy, we are still looking for a middle name....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 12:23 PM
> *haha...yeah ok...but...if it's a boy, we are still looking for a middle name....
> [snapback]3436890[/snapback]​*


anthony


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

girl antonia lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 01:34 PM
> *anthony
> [snapback]3436943[/snapback]​*



that's my brothers name


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 12:35 PM
> *that's my brothers name
> [snapback]3436950[/snapback]​*


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup john and ham


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jul 19 2005, 01:27 PM
> *sup john and ham
> [snapback]3437212[/snapback]​*


sup bloCc


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 02:30 PM
> *sup bloCc
> [snapback]3437237[/snapback]​*


you workin hard or hardly workin....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

DA BLIZZOCK.......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 18 2005, 02:45 PM
> *anything happening sat nite,party,get together,etc!!!
> [snapback]3431614[/snapback]​*



4REAL LRM PARTY!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

i havent heard anything yet...but im sure something will come up this weekend...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

since i'm the official LIL party coordinator ... DRINKS sounds good for Saturday night ... :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jul 19 2005, 12:27 PM
> *sup john and ham
> [snapback]3437212[/snapback]​*


just here peepin...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEEPS!!! LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GO TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 19 2005, 01:47 PM
> *WZUP PEEPS!!! LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GO TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> [snapback]3437364[/snapback]​*


why not  :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2005, 12:44 PM
> *since i'm the official LIL party coordinator ... DRINKS sounds good for Saturday night ... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3437341[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup goof im outty peoples laterz


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 19 2005, 12:47 PM
> *WZUP PEEPS!!! LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GO TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> [snapback]3437364[/snapback]​*


*POR QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP HAM, DENA, DAVE YALL READY FOR THE LRM SHOW?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jul 19 2005, 12:52 PM
> *sup goof im outty peoples laterz
> [snapback]3437414[/snapback]​*


all late ha....latez Block


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 19 2005, 02:53 PM
> *all late ha....latez Block
> [snapback]3437428[/snapback]​*


computer being slow....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Zar...wut it do.....homie


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 19 2005, 12:52 PM
> *SUP HAM, DENA, DAVE YALL READY FOR THE LRM SHOW?
> [snapback]3437420[/snapback]​*


yes sir


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hamnizzie...wutz tha dezzi


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 19 2005, 12:59 PM
> *Hamnizzie...wutz tha dezzi
> [snapback]3437486[/snapback]​*


nothin much...u?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 19 2005, 01:02 PM
> *nothin much...u?
> [snapback]3437512[/snapback]​*


jus peepin the lil houston......aint it bout time for you to go to wizork...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 19 2005, 01:04 PM
> *jus peepin the lil houston......aint it bout time for you to go to wizork...
> [snapback]3437534[/snapback]​*


right bout now...yup. ill holla at u laterz goofyyyyy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WHAT'S THE DEAL HLC??


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 01:10 PM
> *WHAT'S THE DEAL HLC??
> [snapback]3437591[/snapback]​*


chillin chillin...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 03:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 02:15 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dumb ass hoes aint right!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Can i make payments on tha 65? Is it a tote the note lot?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how long til the email gets there!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WHAT'S THE DEAL GOOFY?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 19 2005, 12:52 PM
> *SUP HAM, DENA, DAVE YALL READY FOR THE LRM SHOW?
> [snapback]3437420[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2005, 01:21 PM
> *Can i make payments on tha 65? Is it a tote the note lot?
> [snapback]3437682[/snapback]​*



I'll take it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 18 2005, 02:45 PM
> *anything happening sat nite,party,get together,etc!!!
> [snapback]3431614[/snapback]​*


whats up on tonight i went to casino and came back pockets thick. drinks on me !!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 04:02 PM
> *whats up on tonight i went to casino and came back pockets thick. drinks on me !!!
> [snapback]3437988[/snapback]​*


I always knew you were a baller!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 19 2005, 04:01 PM
> *I'll take it :biggrin:
> [snapback]3437973[/snapback]​*


I'm poor my LeCab wont be paid off for 3 more years :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2005, 02:11 PM
> *I always knew you were a baller!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3438058[/snapback]​*


shit yea right. thats you with the drop top lac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 04:12 PM
> *shit yea right. thats you with the drop top lac
> [snapback]3438071[/snapback]​*


Okay Mr. Drop top 64 :biggrin: :twak: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mine dont have a/c though!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 04:15 PM
> *mine dont have a/c though!
> [snapback]3438100[/snapback]​*


Hahahahah smart ass!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

any word yet lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 19 2005, 01:52 PM
> *SUP HAM, DENA, DAVE YALL READY FOR THE LRM SHOW?
> [snapback]3437420[/snapback]​*


sup Zar ... my car's not ready ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 04:19 PM
> *any word yet lol
> [snapback]3438129[/snapback]​*


not yet...callin him now...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 03:02 PM
> *whats up on tonight i went to casino and came back pockets thick. drinks on me !!!
> [snapback]3437988[/snapback]​*


time for Plan B ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2005, 04:12 PM
> *I'm poor my LeCab wont be paid off for 3 more years :0
> [snapback]3438067[/snapback]​*


where did you find the lecabriolet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

party at my house, bring your pistols


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

workin on it when i called him...he'll email me with the proof....but he was working on the logo right now...i told him as big as possible


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 04:36 PM
> *where did you find the lecabriolet?
> [snapback]3438270[/snapback]​*


which one?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2005, 02:40 PM
> *wich one?
> [snapback]3438311[/snapback]​*


damn, high roller


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2005, 04:40 PM
> *wich one?
> [snapback]3438311[/snapback]​*


you have more than one? i'd sell both my lacs for a lecabriolet.....an original uncut one....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gonna need more than "Both your lacs"!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 04:41 PM
> *you have more than one? i'd sell both my lacs for a lecabriolet.....an original uncut one....
> [snapback]3438321[/snapback]​*


only have one now sold the other........ But im working on another


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 04:42 PM
> *gonna need more than "Both your lacs"!!!
> [snapback]3438331[/snapback]​*


you don't know me homie...so i'd appreciate you not speak on it!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 04:42 PM
> *gonna need more than "Both your lacs"!!!
> [snapback]3438331[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 04:42 PM
> *you don't know me homie...so i'd appreciate you not speak on it!
> [snapback]3438335[/snapback]​*


Expect to pay 25k for a all og one!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2005, 04:42 PM
> *only have one now sold the other........ But im working on another
> [snapback]3438333[/snapback]​*


must be nice....they are hard to find...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 02:42 PM
> *you don't know me homie...so i'd appreciate you not speak on it!
> [snapback]3438335[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2005, 04:44 PM
> *Expect to pay 25k for a all og one!
> [snapback]3438350[/snapback]​*


yeah i know they are expensive...i wouldn't care if it was in pieces...no top...just to have one...have had plenty of lacs but the lecabriolet is the daddy lac of all!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:







uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

25 for og, but how much for yours.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 04:53 PM
> *25 for og, but how much for yours.....
> [snapback]3438446[/snapback]​*


You know what ive been offered  ............ NOT FOR SALE!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2005, 04:54 PM
> *You know what ive been offered  ............ NOT FOR SALE!
> [snapback]3438460[/snapback]​*


i wouldn't sell it either..


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 18 2005, 10:03 PM
> *U gots 2 chill Magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3433358[/snapback]​*




what ever do you mean


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 19 2005, 05:12 PM
> *what ever do you mean
> [snapback]3438633[/snapback]​*


what's the deal magic....what's that smack you were talkin yesterday about you heard about me?? 
:machinegun: :machinegun: what you talkin about?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup htown


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 05:14 PM
> *what's the deal magic....what's that smack you were talkin yesterday about you heard about me??
> :machinegun:  :machinegun: what you talkin about?
> [snapback]3438656[/snapback]​*


nothin homie just messin with you...geez ain't you sensitive...lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wazzup
ridenlow84, mac2lac, firmelows


:wave:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup magic and big john mac2lac


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

everyone ready for the show this weekend?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

chiling like always


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 19 2005, 03:23 PM
> *chiling like always
> [snapback]3438749[/snapback]​*


true true same here


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 19 2005, 05:23 PM
> *everyone ready for the show this weekend?
> [snapback]3438748[/snapback]​*


oh but of course my good friend


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up my homies....i'm out!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 05:33 PM
> *what's up my homies....i'm out!!
> [snapback]3438835[/snapback]​*


laterz loco


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 02:18 PM
> *dumb ass hoes aint right!!
> [snapback]3437661[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 19 2005, 03:23 PM
> *everyone ready for the show this weekend?
> [snapback]3438748[/snapback]​*


yes sir......  HLC.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 19 2005, 06:34 PM
> *yes sir......   HLC.....
> [snapback]3439457[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2005, 02:42 PM
> *you don't know me homie...so i'd appreciate you not speak on it!
> [snapback]3438335[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 19 2005, 07:15 PM
> *
> [snapback]3439957[/snapback]​*


  ......


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

TRUE EMINENCE CARSHOW SEPT. 25th. go to shows and events 4 more info.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 19 2005, 07:59 PM
> *TRUE EMINENCE CARSHOW SEPT. 25th. go to shows and events 4 more info.
> [snapback]3440157[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=190640


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 19 2005, 07:59 PM
> *TRUE EMINENCE CARSHOW SEPT. 25th. go to shows and events 4 more info.
> [snapback]3440157[/snapback]​*


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

why when i get on theres no one on??


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 19 2005, 11:20 PM
> *why when i get on theres no one on??
> [snapback]3440533[/snapback]​*


Hey i'm still here :wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wuzz up 

sky, NoCaddyLikeMine, Tx MrLeatherface

:wave:

what ya'll up to


Tx MrLeatherface you still mad at me


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2005, 04:36 PM
> *party at my house, bring your pistols
> [snapback]3438272[/snapback]​*


THATS MY TYPE OF PARTY! AM I INVITED?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

naw i aint mad at u ... i was never mad at u ... im just playn spider solitare


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 19 2005, 09:42 PM
> *THATS MY TYPE OF PARTY! AM I INVITED?
> [snapback]3440671[/snapback]​*


invited? most of the time u guys show up un-invited! 


just fuckin with u


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

sup sky?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 19 2005, 11:43 PM
> *naw i aint mad at u ... i was never mad at u ... im just playn spider solitare
> [snapback]3440680[/snapback]​*


ohh ok cool...spyder solitare huh me too


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP SENOR MAGIC!! IS IT TRUE THAT YOU AND BLOC GONNA PERFORM AT THE LRM SHOW? FIRMELOWS WAS TELLEN ME EARLIER. IS GOOD TO SEE YALL DOING THINGS.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 19 2005, 11:46 PM
> *SUP SENOR MAGIC!! IS IT TRUE THAT YOU AND BLOC GONNA PERFORM AT THE LRM SHOW? FIRMELOWS WAS TELLEN ME EARLIER. IS GOOD TO SEE YALL DOING THINGS.
> [snapback]3440700[/snapback]​*


yeah we trying to get something worked out with lil rob and chingo bling...we'll see what happens


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

if they performing i aint going now.lol naw j/j dont gey mad now magic


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jul 19 2005, 11:51 PM
> *if they performing i aint going now.lol naw j/j dont gey mad now magic
> [snapback]3440730[/snapback]​*


I never get mad, I get even 

























J/K :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

perform wha??? a cheerleading routine?? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

i'm gone talk 2 yall later.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Jul 20 2005, 12:00 AM
> *perform wha???  a cheerleading routine??  :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> [snapback]3440788[/snapback]​*


not us that's tina you talking bout


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

na'mean....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sup McHam, latinkustoms4ever :wave:


Hey hamnizzle you get the "package" from Blocc today?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 19 2005, 11:15 PM
> *Sup McHam, latinkustoms4ever :wave:
> Hey hamnizzle you get the "package" from Blocc today?
> [snapback]3441162[/snapback]​*


wuz up magic...i didnt have time to meet up with him, but i will tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 20 2005, 01:20 AM
> *wuz up magic...i didnt have time to meet up with him, but i will tomorrow  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3441174[/snapback]​*


Sounds good homie...does this mean I can keep my pinkie


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

what is this performing at LRM im reading about???? Why was i not informed.... MAGIC!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jul 20 2005, 01:49 AM
> *what is this performing at LRM im reading about???? Why was i not informed.... MAGIC!!!!
> [snapback]3441254[/snapback]​*


ooops you weren't supposed to know until tomorrow


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 01:57 AM
> *ooops you weren't supposed to know until tomorrow
> [snapback]3441284[/snapback]​*


right........tomarrow.... :uh:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

if anybody else is still interested in going to vegas i still got a couple of rooms and flights resevered, but i will need a $100.00 deposit by this sat the 23th...thats just to secure your round trip flight and hotel...the other $289.00 wont be due till aug24th...any questions??? just pm me!!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 20 2005, 12:38 AM
> *sup peeps
> [snapback]3441385[/snapback]​*


wuz up nes


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

chillin same ol shit different day


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

sup ness


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, here's a preliminary flyer for our show....I even threw in a picture of Mr. Ouija in 1995...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Wednesday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2005, 07:10 AM
> *Wednesday
> [snapback]3441874[/snapback]​*


YEP HUMP DAY..............


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup mike?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 08:54 AM
> *sup mike?
> [snapback]3442017[/snapback]​*


what's the deal homie?

still tryin to wake up!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 07:55 AM
> *what's the deal homie?
> 
> still tryin to wake up!!
> [snapback]3442018[/snapback]​*


same here man same here.................


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 08:56 AM
> *same here man same here.................
> [snapback]3442025[/snapback]​*


well i should find out today if i'm going or not....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

where's Senior Majica at?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup monica?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 08:01 AM
> *well i should find out today if i'm going or not....
> [snapback]3442035[/snapback]​*


yeah ur going.......................................lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 08:37 AM
> *sup monica?
> [snapback]3442134[/snapback]​*


hey john whats goin on?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 08:39 AM
> *hey john whats goin on?
> [snapback]3442140[/snapback]​*


nada........we doing lunch or what?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2005, 08:16 AM
> *
> [snapback]3442075[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 08:41 AM
> *nada........we doing lunch or what?
> [snapback]3442145[/snapback]​*


oh yea!!! LOL

what side of town do you work on?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 08:49 AM
> *oh yea!!! LOL
> 
> what side of town do you work on?
> [snapback]3442178[/snapback]​*


west on 6 and 10 u?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 08:50 AM
> *west on 6 and 10 u?
> [snapback]3442185[/snapback]​*


real close to drinks.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 08:52 AM
> *real close to drinks.
> [snapback]3442189[/snapback]​*


ur right down the road from me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey john...just found out that i'll be makin the show...gotta get the lac cleaned up!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 08:53 AM
> *ur right down the road from me
> [snapback]3442192[/snapback]​*


hahaha! crazy shit.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 08:56 AM
> *hahaha! crazy shit.
> [snapback]3442204[/snapback]​*


ok so tommorrow or today?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 08:53 AM
> *hey john...just found out that i'll be makin the show...gotta get the lac cleaned up!!
> [snapback]3442193[/snapback]​*


what did u find out?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 10:04 AM
> *what did u find out?
> [snapback]3442232[/snapback]​*


we got about another week to go....so now i gotta get ready to show....make sure you hold a spot for us!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 09:17 AM
> *we got about another week to go....so now i gotta get ready to show....make sure you hold a spot for us!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3442286[/snapback]​*


will do what i can homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dena, so is your towncar gonna be ready for san antonio show


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 10:20 AM
> *will do what i can homie
> [snapback]3442298[/snapback]​*


 :machinegun: i said....hold a spot for us!! haha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 09:22 AM
> *:machinegun: i said....hold a spot for us!! haha
> [snapback]3442311[/snapback]​*


calm down quey :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 10:23 AM
> *calm down quey :twak:
> [snapback]3442312[/snapback]​*


magic and block gonna perform at the show?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 09:22 AM
> *hey dena, so is your towncar gonna be ready for san antonio show
> [snapback]3442310[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 09:25 AM
> *magic and block gonna perform at the show?
> [snapback]3442323[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 08:28 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3442338[/snapback]​*


oops i mean cadillac, what year is it again


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 10:29 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3442340[/snapback]​*


i was looking at some posts from yesterday, and they were talkin about it....didn't know they had a group....he does magic tricks or something? haha :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 09:30 AM
> *oops i mean cadillac, what year is it again
> [snapback]3442349[/snapback]​*


93  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 08:32 AM
> *93   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3442364[/snapback]​*


oh ok i was tellin my homeboy it was a 94 my bad


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 09:30 AM
> *i was looking at some posts from yesterday, and they were talkin about it....didn't know they had a group....he does magic tricks or something? haha :biggrin:
> [snapback]3442355[/snapback]​*


yeah they got a little thing going


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 09:33 AM
> *oh ok i was tellin my homeboy it was a 94 my bad
> [snapback]3442366[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 09:03 AM
> *ok so tommorrow or today?
> [snapback]3442231[/snapback]​*


cool. you decide where.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 10:33 AM
> *yeah they got a little thing going
> [snapback]3442368[/snapback]​*


tight....wasn't sure what they had goin on....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 09:36 AM
> *cool. you decide where.
> [snapback]3442389[/snapback]​*


pappasitos or something


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 09:38 AM
> *pappasitos or something
> [snapback]3442398[/snapback]​*


which one? on 290?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 09:42 AM
> *which one? on 290?
> [snapback]3442415[/snapback]​*


dunno what ever is near by


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 09:49 AM
> *dunno what ever is near by
> [snapback]3442453[/snapback]​*


well what pappasitos are you talkin bout?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

Hypnotized 8th annual show Flyer


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 09:56 AM
> *well what pappasitos are you talkin bout?
> [snapback]3442493[/snapback]​*


dunno just threw it out there


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

www.hookuponLIL.com/lunchdate/4real


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 10:05 AM
> *www.hookuponLIL.com/lunchdate/4real
> [snapback]3442535[/snapback]​*


cool site........................................



























































lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 10:07 AM
> *cool site........................................
> lol
> [snapback]3442541[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 10:07 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3442542[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 10:05 AM
> *www.hookuponLIL.com/lunchdate/4real
> [snapback]3442535[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey john, i need the dates for upcoming events and shows please


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2005, 10:14 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3442581[/snapback]​*


I learned it by watching you .... Little puppet ... lol :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 10:15 AM
> *I learned it by watching you .... Little puppet ... lol  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3442592[/snapback]​*


Http://www.ondareal.com/nigz/forums/


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2005, 10:16 AM
> *Http://www.ondareal.com/nigz/forums/
> [snapback]3442595[/snapback]​*


http://www.noseasmamon/yaestuvo/paratupinchepedo.org


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 10:18 AM
> *http://www.noseasmamon/yaestuvo/paratupinchepedo.org
> [snapback]3442609[/snapback]​*


http://www.bringmedafucken.org/package4jess/forums/today/


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 09:57 AM
> *dunno just threw it out there
> [snapback]3442502[/snapback]​*


hahahaha!! uh ok.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 10:05 AM
> *www.hookuponLIL.com/lunchdate/4real
> [snapback]3442535[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres a real link, i know it aint nothing for u htown ballers..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=190827


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 10:21 AM
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> [snapback]3442630[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2005, 10:19 AM
> *http://www.bringmedafucken.org/package4jess/forums/today/
> [snapback]3442615[/snapback]​*


lol ... call me/i'll call you ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 11:30 AM
> *heres a real link, i know it aint nothing for u htown ballers..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=190827
> [snapback]3442672[/snapback]​*


gotta give it to you...car is clean...saw it at dallas lrm...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a small price to pay for a jump in the car and drive convertible classic!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 11:36 AM
> *a small price to pay for a jump in the car and drive convertible classic!
> [snapback]3442697[/snapback]​*


trust me i know....i sold a 68 cadillac convertible....could kick myself in the ass now...but it had to go....sold it cheap too...$7000 with 22's on it...maroon, white top, white interior, electric windows, electric seats. ran damn good.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

NON-PREREGISTERED IN THE HOUSE :twak: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2005, 11:51 AM
> *NON-PREREGISTERED IN THE HOUSE :twak:  :nono:
> [snapback]3442801[/snapback]​*



right there in line with ya homie!!!


----------



## FAT_MIKEY (Mar 21, 2005)

I KNOW HAA


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 10:56 AM
> *right there in line with ya homie!!!
> [snapback]3442830[/snapback]​*


APRECIATE IT HOMIE


----------



## FAT_MIKEY (Mar 21, 2005)

KOBE!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2005, 11:57 AM
> *APRECIATE IT HOMIE
> [snapback]3442837[/snapback]​*


wait for me....i hope we can get in....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

if god's willin, we rollin in the navi with the lac on the trailer homie....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 11:13 AM
> *if god's willin, we rollin in the navi with the lac on the trailer homie....
> [snapback]3442895[/snapback]​*


ill be in the ac too


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wuzz up everyone :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 02:35 PM
> *wuzz up everyone :wave:
> [snapback]3443471[/snapback]​*



what's the deal homie??


----------



## BLOCKSTYLE84 (Feb 10, 2004)

BLOCKSTYLE FROM TULSA OK WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 02:19 PM
> *ill be in the ac too
> [snapback]3443400[/snapback]​*


i think i'm gonna be slangin breakfast tacos!!! haha :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 01:47 PM
> *i think i'm gonna be slangin breakfast tacos!!! haha :biggrin:
> [snapback]3443552[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 02:47 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3443556[/snapback]​*


carne guisada....papas and carne picada....eggs and bacon...mmmmmm hustle time!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:51 PM
> *carne guisada....papas and carne picada....eggs and bacon...mmmmmm hustle time!!
> [snapback]3443578[/snapback]​*


maybe even some mcham and eggs....haha :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:37 PM
> *what's the deal homie??
> [snapback]3443487[/snapback]​*


nothin much just here chillin


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:47 PM
> *i think i'm gonna be slangin breakfast tacos!!! haha :biggrin:
> [snapback]3443552[/snapback]​*


how much homie i'm gettin hungry already


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey FIRME you get that info I asked for


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 02:56 PM
> *how much homie i'm gettin hungry already
> [snapback]3443617[/snapback]​*


probably $1.25-$1.50...shit maybe even $1....depends on how much i make....but you know i'll hook ya'll up... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say john...i need those dates homie....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:03 PM
> *say john...i need those dates homie....
> [snapback]3443665[/snapback]​*


i got i covered homie.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 03:04 PM
> *i got i covered homie.......
> [snapback]3443673[/snapback]​*


tight....i'll hook you up with some tacos homie....haha
:roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:59 PM
> *probably $1.25-$1.50...shit maybe even $1....depends on how much i make....but you know i'll hook ya'll up... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3443634[/snapback]​*


Just hope you make enough cuzz you know we gonna be grubbing like a MOFO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 03:06 PM
> *Just hope you make enough cuzz you know we gonna be grubbing like a MOFO
> [snapback]3443682[/snapback]​*


bet that...i'm seriously thinking about it homie!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 01:57 PM
> *Hey FIRME you get that info I asked for
> [snapback]3443621[/snapback]​*


fri


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 03:17 PM
> *fri
> [snapback]3443782[/snapback]​*


that will work


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

so is it on at the park afterwards?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 03:08 PM
> *bet that...i'm seriously thinking about it homie!!
> [snapback]3443712[/snapback]​*


stop thinkin and start cookin :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 03:23 PM
> *stop thinkin and start cookin  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3443833[/snapback]​*


barbacoa?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 03:23 PM
> *so is it on at the park afterwards?
> [snapback]3443832[/snapback]​*


I believe so homie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 01:47 PM
> *i think i'm gonna be slangin breakfast tacos!!! haha :biggrin:
> [snapback]3443552[/snapback]​*


what about chorizo con huevos. :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 03:24 PM
> *barbacoa?
> [snapback]3443835[/snapback]​*


mayne you know how us mexicans do it...just make sure you got flour tortillas and plenty of salsita


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 03:25 PM
> *what about chorizo con huevos. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3443843[/snapback]​*


 :0 I'll give you some chorizo con huevo :cheesy: yeeaaaahh :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm gonna have Hrny like this by Sunday night


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 02:25 PM
> *what about chorizo con huevos. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3443843[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: really?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Jul 20 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Hypnotized  8th annual show Flyer
> 
> [snapback]3442499[/snapback]​*


nice flyer.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 02:30 PM
> *I'm gonna have Hrny like this by Sunday night
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!! 

yea right!!! you aint got THAT kinda magic!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 02:28 PM
> *:0 I'll give you some chorizo con huevo  :cheesy: yeeaaaahh  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3443863[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

well fellaz..looks like its gonna be a rainin setup day saturday....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 02:39 PM
> *well fellaz..looks like its gonna be a rainin setup day saturday....
> [snapback]3443928[/snapback]​*


oh well


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 01:39 PM
> *oh well
> [snapback]3443932[/snapback]​*


 :uh: .... that wont effect you


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 03:42 PM
> *:uh: .... that wont effect you
> [snapback]3443948[/snapback]​*


chingow....shammy's and towels for sale that day too!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 01:42 PM
> *chingow....shammy's and towels for sale that day too!!!
> [snapback]3443954[/snapback]​*


damn foo......u all bout that change... :biggrin: 
im gonna call u Mr Greedy.... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 03:37 PM
> *LMMFAO!!!
> 
> yea right!!! you aint got THAT kinda magic!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3443914[/snapback]​*


hey I got a few tricks up my sleeve


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 03:44 PM
> *damn foo......u all bout that change... :biggrin:
> im gonna call u Mr Greedy.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3443964[/snapback]​*


shit...call me mr. needy!!! i got a baby on the way homie...so every penny counts!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 03:42 PM
> *chingow....shammy's and towels for sale that day too!!!
> [snapback]3443954[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 03:45 PM
> *shit...call me mr. needy!!! i got a baby on the way homie...so every penny counts!!!
> [snapback]3443975[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 01:45 PM
> *shit...call me mr. needy!!! i got a baby on the way homie...so every penny counts!!!
> [snapback]3443975[/snapback]​*


tell me about ..my lil prince got me scraping for change


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 01:48 PM
> *shit homie I know just how you feel
> [snapback]3443991[/snapback]​*


welcome too the club..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 03:48 PM
> *tell me about ..my lil prince got me scraping for change
> [snapback]3443993[/snapback]​*


WHAT?? I'm jealous....you actually got some change...i don't even get that....damn Chuck E. Cheese got it all!!! :guns: pinche rata!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:50 PM
> *WHAT?? I'm jealous....you actually got some change...i don't even get that....damn Chuck E. Cheese got it all!!!  :guns: pinche rata!!!
> [snapback]3444007[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 01:50 PM
> *WHAT?? I'm jealous....you actually got some change...i don't even get that....damn Chuck E. Cheese got it all!!!  :guns: pinche rata!!!
> [snapback]3444007[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche ricky rat


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 03:49 PM
> *welcome too the club..
> [snapback]3443998[/snapback]​*


club huh is there like I secret hanshake


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 03:53 PM
> *club huh is there like I secret hanshake
> [snapback]3444029[/snapback]​*



The FORCE has to be with you!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:55 PM
> *The FORCE has to be with you!!!
> [snapback]3444041[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 01:56 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3444056[/snapback]​*


thats to bad for you john... you have to have the force to make kids....... :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 03:59 PM
> *thats to bad for you john... you have to have the force to make kids....... :0
> [snapback]3444072[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 01:59 PM
> *thats to bad for you john... you have to have the force to make kids....... :0
> [snapback]3444072[/snapback]​*


owned


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 02:59 PM
> *thats to bad for you john... you have to have the force to make kids....... :0
> [snapback]3444072[/snapback]​*


at least when i do have kids her parents arn't gonna force me to get married.............


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 02:03 PM
> *at least when i do have kids her parents arn't gonna force me to get married.............
> [snapback]3444109[/snapback]​*


idiot :uh: .....i got married two yrs before i had a kid....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 03:05 PM
> *idiot :uh: .....i got married two yrs after i had a kid....
> [snapback]3444126[/snapback]​*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2005, 04:03 PM
> *at least when i do have kids her parents arn't gonna force me to get married.............
> [snapback]3444109[/snapback]​*


dammit......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

im out.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 02:44 PM
> *hey I got a few tricks up my sleeve
> [snapback]3443966[/snapback]​*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 04:08 PM
> *
> im out.......
> [snapback]3444154[/snapback]​*


later homie


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 04:08 PM
> *im out.......
> [snapback]3444154[/snapback]​*


Owned!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:45 PM
> *shit...call me mr. needy!!! i got a baby on the way homie...so every penny counts!!!
> [snapback]3443975[/snapback]​*


boy or girl?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:50 PM
> *WHAT?? I'm jealous....you actually got some change...i don't even get that....damn Chuck E. Cheese got it all!!!  :guns: pinche rata!!!
> [snapback]3444007[/snapback]​*


my kid just told me thats where he wants to go tonight. LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dena is your grand marq gonna be ready for the houston show..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 02:23 PM
> *hey dena is your grand marq gonna be ready for the houston show..
> [snapback]3444261[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 03:23 PM
> *hey dena is your grand marq gonna be ready for the houston show..
> [snapback]3444261[/snapback]​*


 no silly, but I thought I was going to show your '65 for you? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 02:27 PM
> *no silly, but I thought I was going to show your '65 for you? :dunno:
> [snapback]3444297[/snapback]​*


nah i sold that one remember


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 03:28 PM
> *nah i sold that one remember
> [snapback]3444304[/snapback]​*


oh yea :cheesy: that was a big body, right?! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coupe 4 door.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 03:29 PM
> *coupe 4 door.
> [snapback]3444321[/snapback]​*


billet grill, too, right?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 04:29 PM
> *coupe 4 door.
> [snapback]3444321[/snapback]​*


with molded rear doors.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuckin badass fleetwood SS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 03:31 PM
> *fuckin badass fleetwood SS
> [snapback]3444339[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 04:32 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3444340[/snapback]​*


All she needs is a floor shifter :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2005, 03:33 PM
> *All she needs is a floor shifter :0
> [snapback]3444353[/snapback]​*


stick, please! :roflmao:


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2005, 01:25 PM
> *what about chorizo con huevos. :cheesy:
> [snapback]3443843[/snapback]​*


NEED TO ADD SOME BEANS TO THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 04:37 PM
> *stick, please!  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3444388[/snapback]​*


I knew you would like that idea :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jul 20 2005, 03:38 PM
> *NEED TO ADD SOME BEANS TO THAT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3444398[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jul 20 2005, 04:38 PM
> *NEED TO ADD SOME BEANS TO THAT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3444398[/snapback]​*


damn...forgot the beans


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2005, 03:40 PM
> *I knew you would like that idea :cheesy:
> [snapback]3444406[/snapback]​*


  make sure it's the ****** brand! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 04:40 PM
> *damn...forgot the beans
> [snapback]3444414[/snapback]​*



i really wonder if tacos would sell out there...


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:40 PM
> *damn...forgot the beans
> [snapback]3444414[/snapback]​*


HOW COULD YOU :nono: :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 04:40 PM
> * make sure it's the ****** brand!  :0  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3444416[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 




























































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2005, 03:42 PM
> *:biggrin:
> :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3444428[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you member? lol


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 02:41 PM
> *i really wonder if tacos would sell out there...
> [snapback]3444422[/snapback]​*


HELL YES THEY WOULD, WERE THE FATTEST CITY IN THE US


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 04:41 PM
> *i really wonder if tacos would sell out there...
> [snapback]3444422[/snapback]​*


I know Bud lite will! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jul 20 2005, 04:43 PM
> *HELL YES THEY WOULD, WERE THE FATTEST CITY IN THE US
> [snapback]3444438[/snapback]​*


uuuuhhh....just can afford to eat....forget the skinny haters!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 04:43 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you member? lol
> [snapback]3444437[/snapback]​*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up homies.......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2005, 03:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jul 20 2005, 03:43 PM
> *HELL YES THEY WOULD, WERE THE FATTEST CITY IN THE US
> [snapback]3444438[/snapback]​*


you gotta point... LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2005, 05:01 PM
> *lol
> [snapback]3444614[/snapback]​*


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup houston


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 20 2005, 04:15 PM
> *sup houston
> [snapback]3444706[/snapback]​*


SUP STYLEZ :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Jul 20 2005, 02:38 PM
> *NEED TO ADD SOME BEANS TO THAT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3444398[/snapback]​*



i got a stick 4 her!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 20 2005, 05:15 PM
> *sup houston
> [snapback]3444706[/snapback]​*


hey...what about BRYAN??


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

oh my bad forgot you were from bryan sup bryan........sup few


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 20 2005, 05:20 PM
> *oh my bad forgot you were from bryan sup bryan........sup few
> [snapback]3444745[/snapback]​*


there ya go!! chillin...waitin to get off of work!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

cool cool i wont forget about ya next time homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 20 2005, 05:23 PM
> *cool cool i wont forget about ya next time homie
> [snapback]3444759[/snapback]​*


much appreciated....
:thumbsup: 
ready for the show?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

readt to help set up ...... not showing my ride


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 20 2005, 05:26 PM
> *readt to help set up ...... not showing my ride
> [snapback]3444780[/snapback]​*


be ready for San Anto?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2005, 03:27 PM
> *be ready for San Anto?
> [snapback]3444788[/snapback]​*


doubt it its mainly a street ride but if everything goes as planned i should have something to show next year.....its in the works


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 20 2005, 05:30 PM
> *doubt it its mainly a street ride  but if everything goes as planned i should have something to show next year.....its in the works
> [snapback]3444805[/snapback]​*



its all good....holla at ya laterzzz!!! i'm out!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

david is here thought i smelled something :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 20 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Owned!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3444165[/snapback]​*


u wish cheerleader... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

zup,zup htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2005, 08:49 PM
> *u wish cheerleader... :uh:
> [snapback]3446041[/snapback]​*


I ain't no chearleader, you thinkin bout Blocc's sidekick


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 20 2005, 10:32 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3446769[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

morning..............................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2005, 03:23 PM
> *hey dena is your grand marq gonna be ready for the houston show..
> [snapback]3444261[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 06:58 AM
> *morning..............................
> [snapback]3448314[/snapback]​*


que onda juanito? que hay de nuevo? cuantos palitos te hechastes a noche?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 07:05 AM
> *sup homie...........hey check out this site www.denasgrandmarguee.com
> its a real site
> [snapback]3448336[/snapback]​*


I would amigo, but i tend not to click on links :biggrin: heading out to Chicago tomorrow, going to make sure to hit up the Al Capone museum and bring back a lot of goodies :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2005, 07:08 AM
> *I would amigo, but i tend not to click on links  :biggrin:  heading out to Chicago tomorrow, going to make sure to hit up the Al Capone museum and bring back a lot of goodies  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3448341[/snapback]​*


bring me back a souvenir


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 20 2005, 04:17 PM
> *i got a stick 4 her!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3444724[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 07:37 AM
> *bring me back a souvenir
> [snapback]3448434[/snapback]​*


i'll bring you back some *snow*. lol!


will do man.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup mike man whats the word?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 08:53 AM
> *sup mike man whats the word?
> [snapback]3448487[/snapback]​*


not yet homie!! but i will call him in a lil while....should be getting our shirts printed today...just approved the artwork...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 07:56 AM
> *not yet homie!! but i will call him in a lil while....should be getting our shirts printed today...just approved the artwork...
> [snapback]3448494[/snapback]​*


naw man this weekend u going out with us saturday?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 08:59 AM
> *naw man this weekend u going out with us saturday?
> [snapback]3448503[/snapback]​*


taking my son with me to the show....i could go eat with ya'll, but i'll probably take him to the movies or something....where are ya'll going?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 08:01 AM
> *taking my son with me to the show....i could go eat with ya'll, but i'll probably take him to the movies or something....where are ya'll going?
> [snapback]3448508[/snapback]​*


drink houston.......maybe


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 09:03 AM
> *drink houston.......maybe
> [snapback]3448515[/snapback]​*


sorry homie....he don't drink!! haha....maybe next time...ALCOHOLIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say john...do they actually give you tickets if you cruise in h-town?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 08:09 AM
> *sorry homie....he don't drink!! haha....maybe next time...ALCOHOLIC!!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3448534[/snapback]​*


maybe someone can babysit?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 09:22 AM
> *maybe someone can babysit?
> [snapback]3448583[/snapback]​*


do you really want me to die? 
:machinegun: <---that's what i'd have waiting for me when i get back home....haha....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 09:22 AM
> *maybe someone can babysit?
> [snapback]3448583[/snapback]​*


plus i don't trust people with my kids. it's mine and his time away, so i'm going to spend as much time as possible with him....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 08:25 AM
> *plus i don't trust people with my kids. it's mine and his time away, so i'm going to spend as much time as possible with him....
> [snapback]3448593[/snapback]​*


cool cool cool........can't wait homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> *cool cool cool........can't wait homie
> [snapback]3448597[/snapback]​*


i know...me too...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WHAT'S THE DAM DEAL TEXAS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 21 2005, 08:39 AM
> *WHAT'S THE DAM DEAL TEXAS
> [snapback]3448657[/snapback]​*


nada man whats up with you homie......when we going back to SP


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 21 2005, 09:39 AM
> *WHAT'S THE DAM DEAL TEXAS
> [snapback]3448657[/snapback]​*


chillin in big bryan


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HEY GOOFY you still down for tommorrow?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wurd up peeps....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 07:41 AM
> *HEY GOOFY you still down for  tommorrow?
> [snapback]3448671[/snapback]​*


  ...hit me up in a lil bit........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 21 2005, 09:42 AM
> *wurd up peeps....
> [snapback]3448674[/snapback]​*


what's the deal homie


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 21 2005, 08:43 AM
> * ...hit me up in a lil bit........
> [snapback]3448684[/snapback]​*


im gonna call you from my work #


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 07:44 AM
> *what's the deal homie
> [snapback]3448685[/snapback]​*


fixin to get some sleep i just got off work....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup zar..............


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 10:03 AM
> *sup zar..............
> [snapback]3448758[/snapback]​*


sup homie, whats the deal for today, man im tired


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

so what you think houston? is lrm going to be better than last yr?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i really can't believe that they let primered cars into the show....they used to be so damn picky...you couldn't have a cracked windshield or dents....and i've seen some bullshit they let into the show the past 2 yrs...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 10:19 AM
> *so what you think houston? is lrm going to be better than last yr?
> [snapback]3448841[/snapback]​*


I THINK IT WILL, LOWRIDING HAS MADE A COMEBACK HERE IN HOUSTON. THE WEATHER PLAYS AN IMPORTANT ROLE. HOPEFULLY THERE IS A GOOD TURNOUT.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 21 2005, 10:21 AM
> *I THINK IT WILL, LOWRIDING HAS MADE A COMEBACK HERE IN HOUSTON. THE WEATHER PLAYS AN IMPORTANT ROLE. HOPEFULLY THERE IS A GOOD TURNOUT.
> [snapback]3448853[/snapback]​*


hope so...i know you have to have your shit right for the san antonio show...some bad ass rides come out for that show!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 21 2005, 09:21 AM
> *I THINK IT WILL, LOWRIDING HAS MADE A COMEBACK HERE IN HOUSTON. THE WEATHER PLAYS AN IMPORTANT ROLE. HOPEFULLY THERE IS A GOOD TURNOUT.
> [snapback]3448853[/snapback]​*


i agree totally.....as for tonight dunno im off for the rest of the weekend........what do u got planned?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 10:24 AM
> *i agree totally.....as for tonight dunno im off for the rest of the weekend........what do u got planned?
> [snapback]3448864[/snapback]​*


must be nice...us poor folks have to work


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I HEARD THERE IS GONA BE A LOT OF OUT OF STATE CAR CLUBS COMING TO THE HOUSTON LRM. WE JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 09:25 AM
> *must be nice...us poor folks have to work
> [snapback]3448866[/snapback]​*


advanatge of your uncle owning the company :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 21 2005, 09:26 AM
> *I HEARD THERE IS GONA BE A LOT OF OUT OF STATE CAR CLUBS COMING TO THE HOUSTON LRM. WE JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE.
> [snapback]3448868[/snapback]​*


i heard the same thing


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 21 2005, 10:26 AM
> *I HEARD THERE IS GONA BE A LOT OF OUT OF STATE CAR CLUBS COMING TO THE HOUSTON LRM. WE JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE.
> [snapback]3448868[/snapback]​*


that would be tight....the texas heat wave takes away from it too...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

no wonder you get to go in whenever you want....i'm hatin!!! haha


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 10:26 AM
> *advanatge of your uncle owning the company :biggrin:
> [snapback]3448869[/snapback]​*


JOHN UR A LITTLE BIA


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> *JOHN UR A COOL GUY
> [snapback]3448877[/snapback]​*


THANKS MAN


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP MONICA


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HELLO MONICA


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 10:28 AM
> *THANKS MAN
> [snapback]3448882[/snapback]​*


haha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 21 2005, 09:27 AM
> *JOHN UR A LITTLE BIA
> [snapback]3448877[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 21 2005, 09:28 AM
> *SUP MONICA
> [snapback]3448883[/snapback]​*


hey mister officer... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 09:29 AM
> *HELLO MONICA
> [snapback]3448889[/snapback]​*


whats up john?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

JOHN WHY U REWORDING MY QUOTE, U LUCKY IM NOT A COMP GENIUS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 21 2005, 09:30 AM
> *JOHN WHY U REWORDING MY QUOTE, U LUCKY IM NOT A COMP GENIUS.
> [snapback]3448903[/snapback]​*


It's all good homie......it's all in fun u know.............


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

TALK TO YALL LATER, GONNA TAKE ME A DONUT BREAK!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 10:31 AM
> *It's all good homie......it's fun making fun of you u know.............
> [snapback]3448907[/snapback]​*


john's the computer whizzzzz


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 09:39 AM
> *john's the computer whizzzzz
> [snapback]3448941[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2005, 10:47 AM
> *thank you michael....you are so kind!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3448985[/snapback]​*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

where every1 at  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears: :ugh: :around:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2005, 11:21 AM
> *where every1 at   :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :tears:  :ugh:  :around:
> [snapback]3449138[/snapback]​*


chillin.....and non pre registered!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 10:23 AM
> *chillin.....and non pre registered!!!!
> [snapback]3449143[/snapback]​*


I KNOW HUH :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Houston


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 10:23 AM
> *John is the greatest!!!!!!
> [snapback]3449143[/snapback]​*


thanks man ill let him know


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 21 2005, 01:12 PM
> *thanks man ill let him know
> [snapback]3449803[/snapback]​*


aight....gonna make his head even bigger!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 21 2005, 01:22 PM
> *[snapback]3449883[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 01:23 PM
> * :biggrin:
> [snapback]3449896[/snapback]​*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

no te nojes mija!!


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 12:29 PM
> *no te nojes mija!!
> [snapback]3449926[/snapback]​*


no mames quey


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 21 2005, 01:30 PM
> *no mames quey
> [snapback]3449932[/snapback]​*


i called to verify that....it's all good!! let me know what goofy says...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wuzz up everbody


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 21 2005, 01:35 PM
> *wuzz up everbody
> [snapback]3449953[/snapback]​*


chillin....ready to get off of work


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 01:38 PM
> *chillin....ready to get off of work
> [snapback]3449971[/snapback]​*


not me i'm chillin at home


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

HEY MIKE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 21 2005, 03:50 PM
> *HEY MIKE
> [snapback]3450910[/snapback]​*


what's the deal homie


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

NEVERMIND


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 21 2005, 03:55 PM
> *NEVERMIND
> [snapback]3450940[/snapback]​*


well then
:nono:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

[attachmentid=218888]
3 WHEEL ON DAYTONS.......YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 21 2005, 04:07 PM
> *[attachmentid=218888]
> 3 WHEEL ON DAYTONS.......YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> [snapback]3451038[/snapback]​*


big ballas!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey john, he just delivered it to me....maaann!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 21 2005, 03:07 PM
> *[attachmentid=218888]
> 3 WHEEL ON DAYTONS.......YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> [snapback]3451038[/snapback]​*


nice!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

towncar looks nice, 

i mean fleetwood


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2005, 03:25 PM
> *towncar looks nice,
> 
> i mean fleetwood
> [snapback]3451170[/snapback]​*


it's a fleetwood SS :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2005, 04:25 PM
> *towncar looks nice,
> 
> i mean fleetwood
> [snapback]3451170[/snapback]​*


big difference!! like saying impala/ biscayne....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2005, 02:25 PM
> *towncar looks nice,
> 
> i mean fleetwood
> [snapback]3451170[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i know its a fleetwood its an inside joke....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 02:31 PM
> *big difference!! like saying impala/ biscayne....
> [snapback]3451213[/snapback]​*



chili he is just kidding!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2005, 03:34 PM
> *i know its a fleetwood its an inside joke....
> [snapback]3451235[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2005, 02:35 PM
> *
> [snapback]3451240[/snapback]​*


well really i dont know but i act like i do








thats an inside joke too


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2005, 03:35 PM
> *chili he is just kidding!!!
> [snapback]3451239[/snapback]​*


what are you thinking about Dave :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2005, 04:36 PM
> *what are you thinking about Dave :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3451246[/snapback]​*



mmmmmmmm chili


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sp everyone.. i havent been on this bitch in a while... anything new or da same ol shit... 
darkness


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey 214... u like dat stick i had in ya ass at da park


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2005, 03:38 PM
> *hey 214... u like dat stick i had in ya ass at da park
> [snapback]3451258[/snapback]​*


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

214 i didnt know you cruise the hersey highway


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2005, 03:41 PM
> *214 i didnt know you cruise the hersey highway
> [snapback]3451276[/snapback]​*


don't lie ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

foolish


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2005, 02:40 PM
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> [snapback]3451271[/snapback]​*


lol hahah... just messin wit ya
























u know u liked it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's the deal 713


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2005, 03:43 PM
> *lol hahah... just messin wit ya
> u know u liked it
> [snapback]3451294[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 11:32 AM
> *i called to verify that....it's all good!! let me know what goofy says...
> [snapback]3449941[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...na'mean


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 21 2005, 04:56 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...na'mean
> [snapback]3451366[/snapback]​*


got it homie....looks tight!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2005, 02:36 PM
> *what are you thinking about Dave :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3451246[/snapback]​*



UUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMM

*FOOD!!!!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2005, 02:59 PM
> *UUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> FOOD!!!!
> [snapback]3451380[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: ..imsa hungrey too...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 03:56 PM
> *got it homie....looks tight!
> [snapback]3451370[/snapback]​*



hey mike the banner came out looking bad ass.....cant wait to see it in person...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

whatz the wurd disturbed


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 21 2005, 04:08 PM
> *whatz the wurd disturbed
> [snapback]3451428[/snapback]​*



nada mayne....tired as hell, just waiting for the weekend


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Well ladies & gents,

I was going to show my homies 64 but looks like his re-built engine will not be ready by tomorrow..... :ugh: :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 21 2005, 05:06 PM
> *hey mike the banner came out looking bad ass.....cant wait to see it in person...
> [snapback]3451413[/snapback]​*


you know we gotta bust it out!!! they ain't ready!!! unrolled it earlier and it's tight!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 21 2005, 03:10 PM
> *nada mayne....tired as hell, just waiting for the weekend
> [snapback]3451439[/snapback]​*


na ...the weekend is waiting for me.....u ready :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 04:12 PM
> *you know we gotta bust it out!!! they ain't ready!!! unrolled it earlier and it's tight!!
> [snapback]3451456[/snapback]​*



cool cool....im sure it is.....so i heard the good news that u will be able to come this weekend....its gonna be good having yall here


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 21 2005, 04:12 PM
> *na ...the weekend is waiting for me.....u ready :biggrin:
> [snapback]3451457[/snapback]​*



please ive been ready.....Git R Done................lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Horacio....que onda .....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 21 2005, 05:14 PM
> *cool cool....im sure it is.....so i heard the good news that u will be able to come this weekend....its gonna be good having yall here
> [snapback]3451478[/snapback]​*


yeah man, i was sweatin it....hopefully she doesn't go into labor while i'm there. but thanks homie...if ya'll need banners holla at me...i got a killa price right now....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 21 2005, 03:16 PM
> *please ive been ready.....Git R Done................lol
> [snapback]3451493[/snapback]​*


you no good red neck luvin ass... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 21 2005, 05:17 PM
> *you no good red neck luvin ass... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3451507[/snapback]​*


say homies...i think i'm gonna be sellin breakfast tacos for real....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2005, 05:20 PM
> *say homies...i think i'm gonna be sellin breakfast tacos for real....
> [snapback]3451526[/snapback]​*


No Bud lite?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2005, 02:37 PM
> *sp everyone.. i havent been on this bitch in a while... anything new or da same ol shit...
> darkness
> [snapback]3451254[/snapback]​*


take a guess young fella!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2005, 03:41 PM
> *214 i didnt know you cruise the hersey highway
> [snapback]3451276[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 21 2005, 05:46 PM
> *No Bud lite?
> [snapback]3452036[/snapback]​*


or Miller Lite?  ... lol ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Latin will be bustin out on Richmond with this pretty quick


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2005, 08:50 AM
> *Latin will be bustin out on Richmond with this pretty quick
> 
> 
> ...


latin looks all proud in tha pic... :roflmao:

hello everybody.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 22 2005, 08:40 AM
> *or Miller Lite?   ... lol ...
> [snapback]3455954[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2005, 08:50 AM
> *Latin will be bustin out on Richmond with this pretty quick
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that red 65 looks like a good project!


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

:biggrin: 64


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ready for the show?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 22 2005, 08:59 AM
> *latin looks all proud in tha pic... :roflmao:
> 
> hello everybody.
> [snapback]3456050[/snapback]​*


hell yeah kneegrow i need a groupie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda julio? you showing at the lrm?

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, *dj short dog*, lone star


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 22 2005, 09:44 AM
> *
> [snapback]3456313[/snapback]​*


?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sup ham??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

todos estan dormidos o que?? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nope.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jul 22 2005, 08:33 AM
> *:biggrin: 64
> [snapback]3456245[/snapback]​*


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2005, 08:49 AM
> *sup ham??
> [snapback]3456337[/snapback]​*


chillin mike...im surprised big john aint on right now...lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 22 2005, 10:54 AM
> *chillin mike...im surprised big john aint on right now...lol
> [snapback]3456363[/snapback]​*


he's off today...his monkey ass is probably still asleep... :biggrin: ..did you get to see the artwork?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 22 2005, 09:54 AM
> *chillin mike...im surprised big john aint on right now...lol
> [snapback]3456363[/snapback]​*


Ham! You ready for this weekend?!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sup nick


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2005, 10:25 AM
> *sup nick
> [snapback]3456560[/snapback]​*


sup doggy :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2005, 11:31 AM
> *sup doggy :dunno:
> [snapback]3456604[/snapback]​*


just here chiliando!!! ready for the weekend.....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2005, 10:35 AM
> *just here chiliando!!! ready for the weekend.....
> [snapback]3456633[/snapback]​*


I cant wiat but i've got alot of cleanin and rim swapin to do tonight. I think its gonna be another all nighter :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2005, 11:42 AM
> *I cant wiat but i've got alot of cleanin and rim swapin to do tonight. I think its gonna be another all nighter :scrutinize:
> [snapback]3456685[/snapback]​*


here too....still haven't decided on the 22's or 14's...gotta buff it out too.....last minute shit....leaving here at about 3 a.m......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2005, 09:30 AM
> *that red 65 looks like a good project!
> [snapback]3456227[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wuzz up everyone


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey magic


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 22 2005, 12:50 PM
> *wuzz up everyone
> [snapback]3457258[/snapback]​*


sup homie!!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 22 2005, 09:08 AM
> *Ham!  You ready for this weekend?!
> [snapback]3456447[/snapback]​*


yes ma'am...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 22 2005, 07:50 AM
> *Latin will be bustin out on Richmond with this pretty quick
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

everyone must be gettin ready for the show....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2005, 02:46 PM
> *everyone must be gettin ready for the show....
> [snapback]3458254[/snapback]​*


yeah, probably...so wuzz up with them tacos homie, they gonna be ready


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 22 2005, 12:53 PM
> *hey magic
> [snapback]3457307[/snapback]​*


Hey Hny


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 22 2005, 02:57 PM
> *yeah, probably...so wuzz up with them tacos homie, they gonna be ready
> [snapback]3458358[/snapback]​*



not gonna have time homie...maybe my abuelita will hook me up with some...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jul 22 2005, 08:33 AM
> *:biggrin: 64
> [snapback]3456245[/snapback]​*


looks like a 63


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sup block


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Damn....

WTF is up with all of this rain????? I have been tryin' to get a shoot together for a while and can't seem to get any sun.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jul 22 2005, 04:37 PM
> *Damn....
> 
> WTF is up with all of this rain????? I have been tryin' to get a shoot together for a while and can't seem to get any sun.
> [snapback]3459579[/snapback]​*


DUNNO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 22 2005, 10:52 PM
> *DUNNO
> [snapback]3461536[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 22 2005, 10:25 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3461769[/snapback]​*


SUP HOMIE


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2005, 04:51 PM
> *sup block
> [snapback]3459322[/snapback]​*


sup sup....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ttt



?????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone have any extra bands they wanna get rid off? Hit me up.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

just sold my last one


----------



## MAGNIFICOS FINEST (Jul 24, 2005)

*As of July 1, "MAGNIFICOS FINEST" Lowrider Club was formed. We will be attending and supporting Desert Dreams picnic. Our 1st car show that we will attend in full support will be the Bumper 2 Bumper on August 7.*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 23 2005, 09:14 PM
> *Does anyone have any extra bands they wanna get rid off? Hit me up.
> [snapback]3466493[/snapback]​*


I doubt it, but good look searching :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 24 2005, 09:01 AM
> *I doubt it, but good look searching  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3468839[/snapback]​*


a provok call me 832 80 2298,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2005, 09:28 AM
> *a provok call me 832 80 2298,
> [snapback]3468910[/snapback]​*


BRUH thtas only 9 digits bruh


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Anybody has any pic from the show today


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

thats what i was about to ask. saw the bike SIC. shit is sick....


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guess_who_@Jul 24 2005, 07:41 PM
> *Anybody has any pic from the show today
> [snapback][][/snapback]​*





[attachmentid=222687]
[attachmentid=222704]
[attachmentid=222705]
[attachmentid=222707]
[attachmentid=222708]


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Resize pics.


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

Any more pic of the show


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=191878
Houston LRM 2005 car show pics


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

the show was tight


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 24 2005, 09:58 PM
> *the show was tight
> [snapback]3472360[/snapback]​*



IT WAS OKAY, BUT IT DOESN'T COMPARE TO THE LRM SHOWS IN THE LATE 90'S

(95,96,97,98,99) JUST MY OPINION


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i didnt get to make it. so was the show badass or was it weak?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

better than last few yrs...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 25 2005, 07:32 AM
> *better than last few yrs...
> [snapback]3473193[/snapback]​*


The best LRM i've been to in the past 3 yrs....can't wait for san antonio...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2005, 06:57 AM
> *The best LRM i've been to in the past 3 yrs....can't wait for san antonio...
> [snapback]3473340[/snapback]​*



WHERE IS EVERY1 AT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 25 2005, 10:43 AM
> *WHERE IS EVERY1 AT
> [snapback]3473589[/snapback]​*


i guess they are all still asleep!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey shortdog? you got first place right?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2005, 08:47 AM
> *hey shortdog? you got first place right?
> [snapback]3473602[/snapback]​*


Yea I got 1st in my class and 2nd sweeps. how did u do? Did yall go to the park afterwards?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 25 2005, 09:09 AM
> *Yea I got 1st in my class and 2nd sweeps. how did u do? Did yall go to the park afterwards?
> [snapback]3473664[/snapback]​*


congrads........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 25 2005, 09:09 AM
> *Yea I got 1st in my class and 2nd sweeps. how did u do? Did yall go to the park afterwards?
> [snapback]3473664[/snapback]​*


who beat you for sweeps.??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2005, 10:22 AM
> *who beat you for sweeps.??
> [snapback]3473725[/snapback]​*


I did , J/K why didnt u show lone star


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

whats up everyone.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 25 2005, 09:29 AM
> *whats up everyone.
> [snapback]3473777[/snapback]​*


wuz up..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 25 2005, 10:29 AM
> *whats up everyone.
> [snapback]3473777[/snapback]​*


HELLO U.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PROVOK


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 25 2005, 09:22 AM
> *congrads........
> [snapback]3473723[/snapback]​*


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2005, 09:22 AM
> *who beat you for sweeps.??
> [snapback]3473725[/snapback]​*


57' drop top from Blvd Aces.............


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2005, 09:26 AM
> *I did , J/K why didnt u show lone star
> [snapback]3473751[/snapback]​*


I tried calling back yesterday after I saw a missed call...........


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 25 2005, 10:40 AM
> *I tried calling back yesterday after I saw a missed call...........
> [snapback]3473852[/snapback]​*


I WAS GONNA ASK IF PROVOK COULD TAKE PICTURES OF SOME MODELS WITH UR CAR. NOTHING IMPORTANT.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2005, 09:44 AM
> *I WAS GONNA ASK IF PROVOK COULD TAKE PICTURES OF SOME MODELS WITH UR CAR. NOTHING IMPORTANT.
> [snapback]3473887[/snapback]​*


Dawg.....u DON'T need to ask when it comes to females!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2005, 10:31 AM
> *SUP PROVOK
> [snapback]3473791[/snapback]​*


What up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 25 2005, 09:39 AM
> *57' drop top from Blvd Aces.............
> [snapback]3473846[/snapback]​*


both badass cars


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2005, 09:26 AM
> *I did , J/K why didnt u show lone star
> [snapback]3473751[/snapback]​*


had to work, i saved my PTO for san antonio show...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Good thing about yesterday was that I saw my Regal I sold back in 99. Man I miss it. Should of never sold it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 25 2005, 10:15 AM
> *Good thing about yesterday was that I saw my Regal I sold back in 99. Man I miss it. Should of never sold it.
> [snapback]3474067[/snapback]​*


on ds


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 25 2005, 11:09 AM
> *Yea I got 1st in my class and 2nd sweeps. how did u do? Did yall go to the park afterwards?
> [snapback]3473664[/snapback]​*


congratulations!! that's good man!! didn't place this time, but it's all good....all about representing my club and the HLC!! didn't make it to the park...too damn tired and a long drive home!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up bonafide


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 25 2005, 10:30 AM
> *wuz up..
> [snapback]3473783[/snapback]​*


whats goin on goof.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2005, 10:30 AM
> *HELLO U.
> [snapback]3473784[/snapback]​*


hey you!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2005, 10:19 AM
> *congratulations!! that's good man!! didn't place this time, but it's all good....all about representing my club and the HLC!! didn't make it to the park...too damn tired and a long drive home!
> [snapback]3474092[/snapback]​*


thanx homie.......like you said, it's all about representing with pride and having fun with family and friends! Oh by the way.......where's my HLC shirt!..........J/K


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2005, 10:10 AM
> *both badass cars
> [snapback]3474045[/snapback]​*


thanx bro......most def. Homeboy had a beautiful car......much props to em'!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 25 2005, 02:16 PM
> *thanx homie.......like you said, it's all about representing with pride and having fun with family and friends! Oh by the way.......where's my HLC shirt!..........J/K
> [snapback]3474803[/snapback]​*


got a Royal Touch shirt for ya any time you are ready!!! and it has HLC on the sleeve...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 25 2005, 02:20 PM
> *thanx bro......most def. Homeboy had a beautiful car......much props to em'!
> [snapback]3474836[/snapback]​*


you definately have some good company in your category....rough competition....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wazzup everyone


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 25 2005, 03:25 PM
> *Wazzup everyone
> [snapback]3475358[/snapback]​*


que pasa homie?? how was the park?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

so who's going to the bumper 2 bumper show? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2005, 04:07 PM
> * so who's going to the bumper 2 bumper show? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3475693[/snapback]​*


im might do that one too.....maybe if you go to that one ill actually meet ya


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2005, 12:19 PM
> *congratulations!! that's good man!! didn't place this time, but it's all good....all about representing my club and the HLC!! didn't make it to the park...too damn tired and a long drive home!
> [snapback]3474092[/snapback]​*


do what???? damn bro, i would've caravaned back with you guys but you said you were gonna go eat and go to the park thats why i went on by myself...


wasnt that far though.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jul 25 2005, 03:16 PM
> *im might do that one too.....maybe if you go to that one ill actually meet ya
> [snapback]3475773[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: you need to come down for that one, too ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2005, 04:26 PM
> *:thumbsup: you need to come down for that one, too ...
> [snapback]3475850[/snapback]​*


Angel says hes coming back again, but imnot positive yet, me and the wife and kids may drive up to Chi-town for the Rollerz picnic up there, its on the 6th.....i dont know what were gonna do yet, we never make plans, its always just a spur of the moment thing


i saw the pic you posted of my ride, so i guess you saw it in person.....thanks for posting it :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jul 25 2005, 03:32 PM
> *Angel says hes coming back again, but imnot positive yet, me and the wife and kids may drive up to Chi-town for the Rollerz picnic up there, its on the 6th.....i dont know what were gonna do yet, we never make plans, its always just a spur of the moment thing
> i saw the pic you posted of my ride, so i guess you saw it in  person.....thanks for posting it :biggrin:
> [snapback]3475886[/snapback]​*


yea, Angel's coming back for that show ... I hear ya on making plans, etc ... if ya'll decide to come this way instead ... make sure you hit me up


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

pics from houston lrm gonna be added to the lowhype.com web site in couple hours


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Jul 24 2005, 07:52 PM
> *thats what i was about to ask. saw the bike SIC. shit is sick....
> [snapback]3471510[/snapback]​*


thankx man.. still more to come


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jul 25 2005, 04:22 PM
> *do what???? damn bro,  i would've caravaned back with you guys but you said you were gonna go eat and go to the park thats why i went on by myself...
> wasnt that far though.....
> [snapback]3475817[/snapback]​*


oh we did stop and eat...just didn't go to the park....you know a meskin gotta grub!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jul 25 2005, 02:16 PM
> *im might do that one too.....maybe if you go to that one ill actually meet ya
> [snapback]3475773[/snapback]​*



COME ON WITH HOMIE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2005, 04:07 PM
> * so who's going to the bumper 2 bumper show? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3475693[/snapback]​*


Hey Dena it was really cool chillin with ya at the park! :uh: So gald you made it out (since it was your idea and all) :cheesy: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2005, 11:23 AM
> *what's up bonafide
> [snapback]3474101[/snapback]​*


whats tha deal homie?


----------



## Guess_who (May 12, 2005)

whats the deal my lowrider brothers anybody have any more pic for the car show or is that it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guess_who_@Jul 25 2005, 07:45 PM
> *whats the deal my lowrider brothers anybody have any more pic for the car show  or is that it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3477779[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=191878


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 25 2005, 05:24 PM
> *Hey Dena it was really cool chillin with ya at the park! :uh: So gald you made it out (since it was your idea and all) :cheesy:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3476781[/snapback]​*


exactly.......her idea.......i was wondering why she called me asking directions to Michaels?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 25 2005, 04:24 PM
> *Hey Dena it was really cool chillin with ya at the park! :uh: So gald you made it out (since it was your idea and all) :cheesy:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3476781[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


MIA Dena


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Goooooood Morning


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's the deal??


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

pics are up from the houston lrm show on lowhype.com

and some hoppin clips from the texas heat wave car show


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2005, 08:24 PM
> *exactly.......her idea.......i was wondering why she called me asking directions to Michaels?
> [snapback]3478105[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

POP tonight???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 25 2005, 05:24 PM
> *Hey Dena it was really cool chillin with ya at the park! :uh: So gald you made it out (since it was your idea and all) :cheesy:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3476781[/snapback]​*


:happysad: dude, I tried to make it out there, but I was helping out a fellow car club member with his ride ... we didn't get out of reliant until after 9:00pm Sunday night ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 10:10 AM
> *:happysad: dude, I tried to make it out there, but I was helping out a fellow car club member with his ride ... we didn't get out of reliant until after 9:00pm Sunday night ...
> [snapback]3481597[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2005, 08:24 PM
> *exactly.......her idea.......i was wondering why she called me asking directions to Michaels?
> [snapback]3478105[/snapback]​*


 :happysad: ssssshhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! those directions weren't for me :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

bigjohn......where the picz??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 10:10 AM
> *:nono:
> [snapback]3481599[/snapback]​*


for real dude ... we had hella problems ... but it was all good in the end ... ready for the next show


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up john??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 10:10 AM
> *:happysad: dude, I tried to make it out there, but I was helping out a fellow car club member with his ride ... we didn't get out of reliant until after 9:00pm Sunday night ...
> [snapback]3481597[/snapback]​*


got dayum!!! that late!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn ex214 you say your crown vic will be ready for the show, then you plan out the park afterwards and flake out...whats really going on!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jul 26 2005, 10:12 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup mikle and goofy......ill be messing with the pics today..........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 11:34 AM
> *sup mikle and goofy......ill be messing with the pics today..........
> [snapback]3481758[/snapback]​*


chillin homie...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 09:34 AM
> *sup mikle and goofy......ill be messing with the pics today..........
> [snapback]3481758[/snapback]​*


kool......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 10:35 AM
> *chillin homie...
> [snapback]3481763[/snapback]​*


so how was the drive back?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 11:46 AM
> *so how was the drive back?
> [snapback]3481808[/snapback]​*


it was ok....sleepy..tired..ate too much at bravo's


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 11:40 AM
> *it was ok....sleepy..tired..ate too much at bravo's
> [snapback]3482136[/snapback]​*


i bet u did lol.......................


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2005, 10:32 AM
> *damn ex214 you say your crown vic will be ready for the show, then you plan out the park afterwards and flake out...whats really going on!!
> [snapback]3481743[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 12:59 PM
> *i bet u did lol.......................
> [snapback]3482248[/snapback]​*


man we grubbed down!!! the show was great man....can't wait to represent with the council again!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 12:07 PM
> *man we grubbed down!!! the show was great man....can't wait to represent with the council again!!
> [snapback]3482290[/snapback]​*


plenty of more times coming up........so how u like the banner it was high huh?


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:08 PM
> *plenty of more times coming up........so how u like the banner it was high huh?
> [snapback]3482299[/snapback]​*


hell yeah...it was tight!!! i'm sure we created alot of haters that day!! haha...but also, i'm think we opened some eyes, and curiousities...i invited the owner of "topless betty" to our next meeting...told him to contact you or goofy for more details!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 12:14 PM
> *hell yeah...it was tight!!! i'm sure we created alot of haters that day!! haha...but also, i'm think we opened some eyes, and curiousities...i invited the owner of "topless betty" to our next meeting...told him to contact you or goofy for more details!
> [snapback]3482326[/snapback]​*


cool cool cool so whats next for royal touch? Desert dreams picnic?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:16 PM
> *cool cool cool  so whats next for royal touch? Desert dreams picnic?
> [snapback]3482344[/snapback]​*



right now....our goal is lrm san antonio and magnificos....i do believe we are sending some cars to the picnic....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 12:40 PM
> *right now....our goal is lrm san antonio and magnificos....i do believe we are sending some cars to the picnic....
> [snapback]3482468[/snapback]​*


cool just tell them to holla at me .....if they go...u gonna be in town next month for the meeting? depending on Cathy right? lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 11:06 AM
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> [snapback]3482277[/snapback]​*


so when is the delta 88 gonna be ready


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:41 PM
> *cool just tell them to holla at me .....if they go...u gonna be in town next month for the meeting? depending on Cathy right? lol
> [snapback]3482475[/snapback]​*


she's due 8/8 so it could be any day now. my lil man loved the show. last night he got his lowrider cars and his homies and put them together and did his own carshow...man i was trippin :biggrin: ......he even had a hop and dance contest. i just couldn't believe he paid that much attention to the show.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:41 PM
> *cool just tell them to holla at me .....if they go...u gonna be in town next month for the meeting? depending on Cathy right? lol
> [snapback]3482475[/snapback]​*


i will be sure to tell them to get with you. and if i can't make the meeting i'll send some representatives. you know we are down!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up short dog?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup everyone!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2005, 12:42 PM
> *so when is the delta 88 gonna be ready
> [snapback]3482479[/snapback]​*


  you taking the caprice to POP tonight? :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 12:45 PM
> *she's due 8/8 so it could be any day now. my lil man loved the show. last night he got his lowrider cars and his homies and put them together and did his own carshow...man i was trippin :biggrin: ......he even had a hop and dance contest. i just couldn't believe he paid that much attention to the show.
> [snapback]3482496[/snapback]​*


u serious that is funny man....he did say he had fun...u could tell


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 26 2005, 01:47 PM
> *Sup everyone!
> [snapback]3482513[/snapback]​*


just here chillin at work.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:48 PM
> *u serious that is funny man....he did say he had fun...u could tell
> [snapback]3482518[/snapback]​*


he's always been into cars. but i mean big time. i let him hit the switches on my lac and he goes crazy.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 26 2005, 12:47 PM
> *Sup everyone!
> [snapback]3482513[/snapback]​*


chillin man first day back to work since wed.......man i wish i was still at home.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 12:49 PM
> *he's always been into cars. but i mean big time. i let him hit the switches on my lac and he goes crazy.
> [snapback]3482527[/snapback]​*


future switch man


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Yea same here......fixin to head back from lunch


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:50 PM
> *future switch man
> [snapback]3482531[/snapback]​*


i really hope so. now i don't know if i should keep building the red lac as a hopper or go ahead and start showing it again......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 11:48 AM
> * you taking the caprice to POP tonight? :dunno:
> [snapback]3482516[/snapback]​*


what kind of car is it again, a 65 monte carlo right


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 26 2005, 01:51 PM
> *Yea same here......fixin to head back from lunch
> [snapback]3482537[/snapback]​*


say homie....i know you know big john...well he's the one i told you to get with about that meeting...just letting you know....

man i grubbed down too.....now i'm all sleepy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:49 PM
> *chillin man first day back to work since wed.......man i wish i was still at home.....
> [snapback]3482528[/snapback]​*


lazy ass
:machinegun: get up!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 12:54 PM
> *lazy ass
> :machinegun: get up!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482558[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 11:53 AM
> *say homie....i know you know big john...well he's the one i told you to get with about that meeting...just letting you know....
> 
> man i grubbed down too.....now i'm all sleepy
> [snapback]3482549[/snapback]​*


Mann don't tell me that....I got a long way before I can hit tha sack! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:57 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3482580[/snapback]​*



so when you wanna get down on some blitz again? this time i'll let my son be my teammate to make it fair :biggrin: haha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 12:58 PM
> *so when you wanna get down on some blitz again? this time i'll let my son be my teammate to make it fair  :biggrin:  haha
> [snapback]3482589[/snapback]​*


no man blitz ill win we where playing madden not all that good on madden...i thought ur boy said he could play?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 26 2005, 01:57 PM
> *Mann don't tell me that....I got a long way before I can hit tha sack! :angry:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482583[/snapback]​*



3 1/2 more hours for me just to get off work....i don't go to sleep until after 12 every night....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:59 PM
> *no man blitz ill win we where playing madden not all that good on madden...i thought ur boy said he could play?
> [snapback]3482599[/snapback]​*


my bad...i meant madden...you gotta remember....he's on MY team  !! haha....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2005, 02:47 PM
> *that's my trunk, cabron! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414080[/snapback]​*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jul 26 2005, 11:10 AM
> *
> [snapback]3482304[/snapback]​*


  ..clean pic


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2005, 01:01 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 02:05 PM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3482630[/snapback]​*


that's going to be god's reply to OJ Simpson and Michael Jackson......haha


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 11:59 AM
> *3 1/2 more hours for me just to get off work....i don't go to sleep until after 12 every night....
> [snapback]3482600[/snapback]​*


Ahh ok , I'm not the only one...............


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 26 2005, 01:07 PM
> *Ahh ok , I'm not the only one...............
> [snapback]3482647[/snapback]​*


:wave: same here ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hamnizzie...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 12:08 PM
> *:wave: same here ...
> [snapback]3482650[/snapback]​*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 01:08 PM
> *Hamnizzie...
> [snapback]3482651[/snapback]​*


hamnizzieeee


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2005, 01:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You're gonna give a shit when I whoop your ass .....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 11:08 AM
> *plenty of more times coming up........so how u like the banner it was high huh?
> [snapback]3482299[/snapback]​*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 12:08 PM
> *:wave: same here ...
> [snapback]3482650[/snapback]​*


It's funny how we both at POP but yet never met.......atleast I don't think we have  I'm usually back stage with the other guys from tha station.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 12:08 PM
> *Hamnizzie...
> [snapback]3482651[/snapback]​*


wuz up goofy and big john...whats the deal?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 26 2005, 01:10 PM
> *It's funny how we both at POP but yet never met.......atleast I don't think we have  I'm usually back stage with the other guys from tha station.
> [snapback]3482673[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: so I guess you're going tonight ... I love MAZZ, can't wait! ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 02:12 PM
> *wuz up goofy and big john...whats the deal?
> [snapback]3482690[/snapback]​*


what's up homie??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

chilling man 


> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 01:12 PM
> *wuz up goofy and big john...whats the deal?
> [snapback]3482690[/snapback]​*


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 12:14 PM
> *what's up homie??
> [snapback]3482697[/snapback]​*


chillin chillin...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 01:15 PM
> *chillin chillin...
> [snapback]3482703[/snapback]​*


working today?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think tonite is the last time for POP


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2005, 01:17 PM
> *i think tonite is the last time for POP
> [snapback]3482717[/snapback]​*


uuuhh no ... 

07/26/05 06:00 PM - 07:00 PM Happy Hour 
07:00 PM - 10:00 PM Jimmy Gonzalez y El Grupo Mazz 

08/02/05 06:00 PM - 07:00 PM Happy Hour 
07:00 PM - 10:00 PM Jay Perez 

08/09/05 06:00 PM - 07:00 PM Happy Hour 
07:00 PM - 10:00 PM Joe Lopez y Nueva Imagin Mazz 

08/16/05 06:00 PM - 07:00 PM Happy Hour 
07:00 PM - 10:00 PM TBA


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 12:15 PM
> *working today?
> [snapback]3482707[/snapback]​*


yea...you missed it sunday night after mac greagor park, u shouldve came?!?!?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

whats pop??
plenty of pu***,puro old people,etc...??? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 12:18 PM
> *uuuhh no ...
> 
> 07/26/05 06:00 PM - 07:00 PM Happy Hour
> ...



i guess youre the expert :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 01:19 PM
> *whats pop??
> plenty of pu***,puro old people,etc...???
> [snapback]3482736[/snapback]​*


P[/b]uto


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 12:19 PM
> *whats pop??
> plenty of pu***,puro old people,etc...??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482736[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 02:19 PM
> *yea...you missed it sunday night after mac greagor park, u shouldve came?!?!?
> [snapback]3482734[/snapback]​*


how was the park? and what happened after the park?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 12:20 PM
> *P*uto
> [snapback]3482745[/snapback]​[/b]


  ..well i guess i cant go since im not a pimp....  






























IM A MACK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 01:19 PM
> *yea...you missed it sunday night after mac greagor park, u shouldve came?!?!?
> [snapback]3482734[/snapback]​*


what happened after the park?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 02:19 PM
> *whats pop??
> plenty of pu***,puro old people,etc...??? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482736[/snapback]​*


haha :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 01:22 PM
> * ..well i guess i cant go since im not a pimp....
> IM A MACK!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482763[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
macaroni


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 02:22 PM
> * ..well i guess i cant go since im not a pimp....
> IM A MACK!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482763[/snapback]​*


macaroni!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 01:22 PM
> * ..well i guess i cant go since im not a pimp....
> IM A MARRIED MACK!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482763[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2005, 01:20 PM
> *i guess youre the expert  :uh:
> [snapback]3482743[/snapback]​*


I sure am, hunny bunny


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 12:14 PM
> *:cheesy: so I guess you're going tonight ... I love MAZZ, can't wait! ...
> 
> 
> ...


If I get done in time. DJ Latin invited me one time to a party which i believe was yours or at your house somewhere off of Pasadena BLVD.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 12:25 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3482784[/snapback]​*


Yep happily married..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 12:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> macaroni
> [snapback]3482773[/snapback]​*


alwayz thinkin bout food... :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 26 2005, 01:30 PM
> *If I get done in time. DJ Latin invited me one time to a party which i believe was yours or at your house somewhere off of Pasadena BLVD.
> [snapback]3482807[/snapback]​*


not my house ... it was my primo's house ... but I always throw parties over there ... :roflmao: some of the other LILers have been there ... he's a bachelor, he's got a pool table, etc ... so it's pretty chill ... I'll tell him to invite you again next time ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 01:35 PM
> *Yep happily married..
> [snapback]3482845[/snapback]​*












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 01:37 PM
> *alwayz thinkin bout food... :0
> [snapback]3482855[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 12:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ....you wish


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 01:40 PM
> *:uh: ....you wish
> [snapback]3482881[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 01:18 PM
> *uuuhh no ...
> 
> 07/26/05 06:00 PM - 07:00 PM Happy Hour
> ...


last time i was there they were talkin bout la fiebre and sombra coming...???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=224478]
dena was owned on 7-26-2005 at 2:39PM


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:45 PM
> *[attachmentid=224478]
> [snapback]3482940[/snapback]​*


AHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 12:45 PM
> *[attachmentid=224478]
> dena was owned on 7-26-2005 at 2:39PM
> [snapback]3482940[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 12:22 PM
> *what happened after the park?
> [snapback]3482764[/snapback]​*


we had a pool party! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 01:48 PM
> *we had a pool party!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482957[/snapback]​*


AND WHAT U COULDNT INVITE?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 02:45 PM
> *[attachmentid=224478]
> dena was owned on 7-26-2005 at 2:39PM
> [snapback]3482940[/snapback]​*



i wonder if he wants a mcham sandwich...... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 12:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in your dreams.....pop queen
:biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 12:48 PM
> *AND WHAT U COULDNT INVITE?
> [snapback]3482964[/snapback]​*


i told ice clock to call u!...u never showed up???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 01:48 PM
> *we had a pool party!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482957[/snapback]​*


thanks for the invite...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=224488]


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 01:49 PM
> *in your dreams.....pop queen
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482970[/snapback]​*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 02:49 PM
> *i told ice clock to call u!...u never showed up???
> [snapback]3482980[/snapback]​*


he would just pee in the pool anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 12:49 PM
> *i told ice cock to call u!...u never showed up???
> [snapback]3482980[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 12:50 PM
> *[attachmentid=224488]
> [snapback]3482989[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 01:51 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3482998[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 01:50 PM
> *he would just pee in the pool anyway :biggrin:
> [snapback]3482996[/snapback]​*


:burn: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2005, 12:50 PM
> *thanks for the invite...
> [snapback]3482981[/snapback]​*


  i dont know your number???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 01:52 PM
> *  i dont know your number???
> [snapback]3483018[/snapback]​*


we can fix that problem...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2005, 12:53 PM
> *we can fix that problem...
> [snapback]3483029[/snapback]​*


 :0 coo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 01:54 PM
> *:0  coo
> [snapback]3483046[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wazzzzup :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 26 2005, 02:57 PM
> *Wazzzzup :wave:
> [snapback]3483080[/snapback]​*



what's the deal homie....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 26 2005, 12:57 PM
> *Wazzzzup :wave:
> [snapback]3483080[/snapback]​*


sup magic


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 26 2005, 12:57 PM
> *Wazzzzup :wave:
> [snapback]3483080[/snapback]​*


hollywod.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 26 2005, 01:57 PM
> *Wazzzzup :wave:
> [snapback]3483080[/snapback]​*


:wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 02:57 PM
> *what's the deal homie....
> [snapback]3483084[/snapback]​*


Nothin much just here chillin


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey wuzz up John, what time you flippin from work today


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 26 2005, 01:59 PM
> *Hey wuzz up John, what time you flippin from work today
> [snapback]3483105[/snapback]​*


umm dunno why wassup?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 02:59 PM
> *umm dunno why wassup?
> [snapback]3483109[/snapback]​*



you know john's a big balla....he doesn't have a schedule! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2005, 01:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thatz fucked up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

shits not even funny.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 03:04 PM
> *[attachmentid=224521]
> [snapback]3483165[/snapback]​*



man.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 02:59 PM
> *umm dunno why wassup?
> [snapback]3483109[/snapback]​*


Wanna see about rollin up there to pick up my stuff


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 26 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Wanna see about rollin up there to pick up my stuff
> [snapback]3483293[/snapback]​*


8


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 26 2005, 02:58 PM
> *sup magic
> [snapback]3483090[/snapback]​*


 sup Hamnizzle


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2005, 02:58 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3483095[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2005, 02:06 PM
> *shits not even funny.
> [snapback]3483192[/snapback]​*


lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 03:16 PM
> *8
> [snapback]3483297[/snapback]​*


Hey ask your tio if it's ready


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 01:45 PM
> *[attachmentid=224478]
> dena was owned on 7-26-2005 at 2:39PM
> [snapback]3482940[/snapback]​*


uh no :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 01:17 PM
> *lol
> [snapback]3483309[/snapback]​*


I dont want to sound rude but i was actually serious. I dont like stupid shit like that.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2005, 02:22 PM
> *I dont want to sound rude but i was actually serious. I dont like stupid shit like that.
> [snapback]3483341[/snapback]​*


I hear ya ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2005, 11:42 AM
> *so when is the delta 88 gonna be ready
> [snapback]3482479[/snapback]​*



no it is a 77 4dr cutlass


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up mike???


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 02:39 PM
> *what's up mike???
> [snapback]3483488[/snapback]​*



nada man just chillin, trying to catch up on the pages....what u doin?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2005, 03:48 PM
> *nada man just chillin, trying to catch up on the pages....what u doin?
> [snapback]3483577[/snapback]​*



here chillin at work....i asked john if he wanted to get whooped again in some madden... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 02:53 PM
> *here chillin at work....i asked john if he wanted to get whooped again in some madden... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3483625[/snapback]​*



cool cool....yea right we whooped that ass big tyme....47-13...it was fun at dave & busters.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2005, 03:55 PM
> *cool cool....yea right we whooped that ass big tyme....47-13...it was fun at dave & busters.
> [snapback]3483645[/snapback]​*



dammit...just rubbed it in with the big score....yeah it was fun....my son loved it..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

hey julio.....congrats on ur 1st place win....also congrats on ur 2nd place sweeps


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 02:57 PM
> *dammit...just rubbed it in with the big score....yeah it was fun....my son loved it..
> [snapback]3483660[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man i had to....cant let john think that he barely lost....its a reminded for him that he got his ass whooped.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2005, 04:00 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  man i had to....cant let john think that he barely lost....its a reminded for him that he got his ass whooped.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3483697[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: it's all good....rematch!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 03:01 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: it's all good....rematch!!
> [snapback]3483716[/snapback]​*



hey its whenever.....just let me kno when and im there....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2005, 03:00 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  man i had to....cant let john think that he barely lost....its a reminded for him that he got his ass whooped.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3483697[/snapback]​*


yall cant handle a rematch im gonna start practacing........we can do it on blitz to if u want.....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 03:31 PM
> *yall cant handle a rematch im gonna start practacing........we can do it on blitz to if u want.....
> [snapback]3484028[/snapback]​*


it makes no difference to me playa....u will still lose


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2005, 03:32 PM
> *it makes no difference to me playa....u will still lose
> [snapback]3484040[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 04:31 PM
> *yall cant handle a rematch im gonna start practacing........we can do it on blitz to if u want.....
> [snapback]3484028[/snapback]​*


it's whatever with me...i prefer blitz anyway....i'll start training my son (who is 4) to help you out....haha :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2005, 03:34 PM
> *it's whatever with me...i prefer blitz anyway....i'll start training my son (who is 4) to help you out....haha :biggrin:
> [snapback]3484061[/snapback]​*


hahahaha ill take both of yall on by myself and massacare u in blitz


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2005, 01:57 PM
> *hey julio.....congrats on ur 1st place win....also congrats on ur 2nd place sweeps
> [snapback]3483666[/snapback]​*


thanx homie! Just reppin' TX...........we all definelty represented this past Sunday!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 26 2005, 03:53 PM
> *thanx homie! Just reppin' TX...........we all definelty represented this past Sunday!!!
> [snapback]3484190[/snapback]​*


hell yeah alot of people showed.....i think it was a decent turnout....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2005, 03:22 PM
> *I dont want to sound rude but i was actually serious. I dont like stupid shit like that.
> [snapback]3483341[/snapback]​*


I argee very poor taste, not funny at all! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2005, 04:58 PM
> *hell yeah alot of people showed.....i think it was a decent turnout....
> [snapback]3484238[/snapback]​*


I would say IMO it was the best turn out since about 98........


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 26 2005, 04:07 PM
> *I would say IMO it was the best turn out since about 98........
> [snapback]3484321[/snapback]​*


so are you on your way downtown?! POP?! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2005, 05:09 PM
> *so are you on your way downtown?!  POP?!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3484346[/snapback]​*


Maybe........ Did you get my text?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Chacarron, Chacarron, Chacarrrrrron............ Chacarron, Chacarron.............. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yo disturbed let me know when your down for a game of blitz?,,,,,,,,,team play though.......i guarantee ill tear u up in blitz.............lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 26 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Maybe........ Did you get my text?
> [snapback]3484411[/snapback]​*


no ... I forgot my cell phone at home ... see ya up there ...


----------



## MIA (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 26 2005, 12:35 PM
> *Yep happily married..
> [snapback]3482845[/snapback]​*


ALL HUGGIN CHICKS AT THE CARSHOW HUH :uh: 
SEEMED HAPPILY MARRIED  
MUST BE NICE :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIA_@Jul 26 2005, 05:02 PM
> *ALL HUGGIN CHICKS AT THE CARSHOW HUH  :uh:
> SEEMED HAPPILY MARRIED
> MUST BE NICE  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3485458[/snapback]​*


LOOKS like someone was interested in me ...... :ugh: u should have been lookin at the rides and the females.......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2005, 06:29 AM
> *LOOKS like someone was interested in me ...... :ugh: u should have been lookin at the rides and the females.......
> [snapback]3488821[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up big john??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 08:57 AM
> *what's up big john??
> [snapback]3489312[/snapback]​*


sup homie............whats the deal man........i am ready to go home


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 10:01 AM
> *sup homie............whats the deal man........i am ready to go home
> [snapback]3489326[/snapback]​*


damn fool....already? i'm just chillin here at work...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 09:04 AM
> *damn fool....already? i'm just chillin here at work...
> [snapback]3489339[/snapback]​*


yeah man today already started out baddddddddddddd


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 10:04 AM
> *yeah man today already started out baddddddddddddd
> [snapback]3489343[/snapback]​*



sorry to hear that homie!! it will be over by the time you know it...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 09:10 AM
> *sorry to hear that homie!! it will be over by the time you know it...
> [snapback]3489373[/snapback]​*


yeah i know but hey so whats the deal man its almost that time for u homie.......bet u cant wait.........8/8 is almost here ..u better call a bro and let him know


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 10:12 AM
> *yeah i know but hey so whats the deal man its almost that time for u homie.......bet u cant wait.........8/8 is almost here ..u better call a bro and let him know
> [snapback]3489387[/snapback]​*



aw yeah...i'm getting excited...i am so curious to see the baby...don't know if it's a boy or girl, so you know it's going to be exciting to find out. i'll give you a holla when the baby comes, and yes i know you want me to name it after you....haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 10:15 AM
> *aw yeah...i'm getting excited...i am so curious to see the baby...don't know if it's a boy or girl, so you know it's going to be exciting to find out. i'll give you a holla when the baby comes, and yes i know you want me to name it after you....haha.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3489400[/snapback]​*


funny story,,,,,,one of my friends found out his girl was pregnant and he was drunk one night.....he calls me and tells me that he's going to name the baby after me....Jose something Cordova....i was like daaaammmnn....givin the baby my last name and shit.....haha...he was so throwed that he was mixin it all up....haha...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 09:18 AM
> *funny story,,,,,,one of my friends found out his girl was pregnant and he was drunk one night.....he calls me and tells me that he's going to name the baby after me....Jose something Cordova....i was like daaaammmnn....givin the baby my last name and shit.....haha...he was so throwed that he was mixin it all up....haha...
> [snapback]3489413[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up fellaz...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2005, 10:32 AM
> *wuz up fellaz...
> [snapback]3489464[/snapback]​*


what's the deal homie!!!???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2005, 09:32 AM
> *wuz up fellaz...
> [snapback]3489464[/snapback]​*


sup goofy david from te brought up a good point yesterday san antonio show falls on labor day weekend.....which means we need to reserve rooms asap


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 10:36 AM
> *sup goofy david from te brought up a good point yesterday san antonio show falls on labor day weekend.....which means we need to reserve rooms asap
> [snapback]3489470[/snapback]​*


holla at me if you need rooms...cathy's already looking up rates for me....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 09:39 AM
> *holla at me if you need rooms...cathy's already looking up rates for me....
> [snapback]3489482[/snapback]​*


find out motel 6 on hOt wells we stayed there last yr tight motel man


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup peeps........can't seem to get going this morning/......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 10:40 AM
> *find out motel 6 on hOt wells we stayed there last yr tight motel man
> [snapback]3489488[/snapback]​*


looks like i'm posting up at the holiday inn express....$95...rivercenter area


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 08:36 AM
> *sup goofy david from te brought up a good point yesterday san antonio show falls on labor day weekend.....which means we need to reserve rooms asap
> [snapback]3489470[/snapback]​*


No SA for me......Im saving all the $$$ for my son's first birthday party in Sept.  ....but who knows..might make some extra $ before then..
What hotel did you stay at last yr..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 27 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Sup peeps........can't seem to get going this morning/......
> [snapback]3489495[/snapback]​*



i feel ya homie....what's the deal?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 09:43 AM
> *looks like i'm posting up at the holiday inn express....$95...rivercenter area
> [snapback]3489496[/snapback]​*


BALLER


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2005, 10:43 AM
> *No SA for me......Im saving all the $$$ for my son's first birthday party in Sept.  ....but who knows..might make some extra $ before then..
> What hotel did you stay at last yr..
> [snapback]3489501[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: ...good job homie....i put off showing for a yr or two when my babies were born....but you gotta handle your business!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2005, 09:43 AM
> *No SA for me......Im saving all the $$$ for my son's first birthday party in Sept.  ....but who knows..might make some extra $ before then..
> What hotel did you stay at last yr..
> [snapback]3489501[/snapback]​*


MOTEL 6 ON HOT WELLS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 10:43 AM
> *looks like i'm posting up at the holiday inn express....$95...rivercenter area
> [snapback]3489496[/snapback]​*


2 queens...non smoking....$70<--motel 6 on hot wells


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 09:46 AM
> *2 queens...non smoking....$70
> [snapback]3489514[/snapback]​*


AT THE HOLIDAY IN HMMMMM MIGHT HAVE TO STAY THERE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 08:46 AM
> *MOTEL 6 ON HOT WHEELS
> [snapback]3489511[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 10:46 AM
> *AT THE HOLIDAY IN HMMMMM MIGHT HAVE TO STAY THERE
> [snapback]3489520[/snapback]​*


she said that the holiday inn express is much nicer....and at the rivercenter area....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 27 2005, 09:42 AM
> *Sup peeps........can't seem to get going this morning/......
> [snapback]3489495[/snapback]​*


me either ... I hate Bud products ... I have a fkn hangover ... :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Big John (Kustoms) ...nice rimz...how did you do at LRM


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 10:47 AM
> *she said that the holiday inn express is much nicer....and at the rivercenter area....
> [snapback]3489525[/snapback]​*



look it up online john....looks tight


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 09:53 AM
> *look it up online john....looks tight
> [snapback]3489552[/snapback]​*


i will after i fill out these term forms......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 11:10 AM
> *i will after i fill out these term forms......
> [snapback]3489627[/snapback]​*



it's all good...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up john(ouija)


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Just heads up for anyone that doesn't have plans tonight. Chamillionaire is shooting his video at the old T-town on richmond.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 27 2005, 10:23 AM
> *Just heads up for anyone that doesn't have plans tonight. Chamillionaire is shooting his video at the old T-town on richmond.
> [snapback]3489713[/snapback]​*


WHAT TIME?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

around 7pm


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

so whos ready for Desert Dreams picnic?? I am....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2005, 12:12 PM
> *so whos ready for Desert Dreams picnic?? I am....
> [snapback]3490011[/snapback]​*


me too :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2005, 11:12 AM
> *so whos ready for Desert Dreams picnic?? I am....
> [snapback]3490011[/snapback]​*


ready to win both rims and tv


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 12:12 PM
> *readt to win both rims and tv
> [snapback]3490015[/snapback]​*


uhhh sorry homie the rims are mine :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

jus hope it dont rain.....


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2005, 09:51 AM
> *Big John (Kustoms) ...nice rimz...how did you do at LRM
> [snapback]3489542[/snapback]​*


HEY THANKS .... I GOT 2nd IN MILD MINY SUV .... I STILL HAVE SOME MORE THING 2 DO TO IT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 27 2005, 10:23 AM
> *HEY THANKS .... I GOT 2nd IN MILD MINY SUV .... I STILL HAVE SOME MORE THING 2 DO TO IT
> [snapback]3490076[/snapback]​*


thats kool....
when ever you ready for the electro polishing holla..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 27 2005, 12:23 PM
> *HEY THANKS .... I GOT 2nd IN MILD MINY SUV .... I STILL HAVE SOME MORE THING 2 DO TO IT
> [snapback]3490076[/snapback]​*


i saw alot of rides that got off of the big wheels. i even showed mine on the d's. maybe next time i'll show on the blue 22's.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up fellaz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Just lowered the raffle tickets for the bike to $10 each!

We will be selling them on Sunday!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2005, 12:00 PM
> *Just lowered the raffle tickets for the bike to $10 each!
> 
> We will be selling them on Sunday!
> [snapback]3490365[/snapback]​*


all right


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 09:40 AM
> *find out motel 6 on hOt wells we stayed there last yr tight motel man
> [snapback]3489488[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: geeee wonder how you foundout about this place ?????? :biggrin: latin cartel and other clubs will be there ........like every year


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Jul 27 2005, 12:40 PM
> *:thumbsup:  geeee  wonder how you foundout about this place ??????  :biggrin:  latin cartel  and other clubs will be there ........like every year
> [snapback]3490573[/snapback]​*


my homies mom works for them


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HAMNIZZZIIE


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 12:28 PM
> *HAMNIZZZIIE
> [snapback]3490814[/snapback]​*


sup f0o0o


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 27 2005, 01:30 PM
> *sup f0o0o
> [snapback]3490838[/snapback]​*


Eggs and Ham, please!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2005, 12:31 PM
> *Eggs and Ham, please!
> [snapback]3490842[/snapback]​*


you mean ham&chEEse :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2005, 01:31 PM
> *CHORIZO CON JUEVOS, please!
> [snapback]3490842[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2005, 12:34 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3490865[/snapback]​*


lol...ya'll crazy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

homeboy from here(with the orange regal) from rollerz only is selling a chrome rearend for a g-body...i think he wants $600 for it...he has it in the classifieds here.....check it out!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is anyone going to the video shoot?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2005, 02:57 PM
> *homeboy from here(with the oange regal) from Rollerz Only is selling a chrome rearend for a g-body...i think he wants $600 for it...he has it in the classifieds here.....check it out!!
> [snapback]3491041[/snapback]​*



   thanks Mike, if anyone is interested, hit me up.....i can take it to H-town if needed in exchange for gas money :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

johanna?


> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2005, 02:32 PM
> *it makes no difference to me playa....u will still lose
> [snapback]3484040[/snapback]​*


hey mike whatever happened with you and that girl?


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

dam itz quiet in here


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

whats up people? :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 27 2005, 08:46 PM
> *whats up people? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3493180[/snapback]​*


Wuzz up homie :wave:... Hey you got the pics from the show


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh Yeah :thumbsup: you think I should call 'em?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

hello htown


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup LOS bigjohn n magic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 27 2005, 07:52 PM
> *sup LOS bigjohn n magic
> [snapback]3493212[/snapback]​*


chilling man


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wuz da deallio? playa


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

just here like everyone else i guess chillin


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I wanted to bring up a suggestion, yall tell me what yall think. What do yall think about getting a closed canopy for saturays before a show. We'll put a portable A/C and chill in there. what do yall think?


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Big Sexy....(torta)


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 27 2005, 08:51 PM
> *Oh Yeah :thumbsup: you think I should call 'em?
> [snapback]3493207[/snapback]​*


I've been talking to her, sorry


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 27 2005, 09:10 PM
> *I wanted to bring up a suggestion, yall tell me what yall think. What do yall think about getting a closed canopy for saturays before a show. We'll put a portable A/C and chill in there. what do yall think?
> [snapback]3493313[/snapback]​*


sounds like a good idea, I'll provide one chair...you provide the rest of the chairs, the canopy, the a/c, and the generator :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 27 2005, 08:10 PM
> *I wanted to bring up a suggestion, yall tell me what yall think. What do yall think about getting a closed canopy for saturays before a show. We'll put a portable A/C and chill in there. what do yall think?
> [snapback]3493313[/snapback]​*


sounds good we will leave it to u lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Jul 27 2005, 08:13 PM
> *Hey Big Sexy....(torta)
> [snapback]3493328[/snapback]​*


sup letty


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hello everyone...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 28 2005, 07:22 AM
> *hello everyone...
> [snapback]3495245[/snapback]​*


WASSUP MONICA


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sup big john?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2005, 07:53 AM
> *sup big john?
> [snapback]3495348[/snapback]​*


sup[ homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 09:01 AM
> *sup[ homie
> [snapback]3495371[/snapback]​*


just here chillin...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2005, 08:22 AM
> *just here chillin...
> [snapback]3495445[/snapback]​*


yeah same here homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

where picz john???...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord TX_@Jul 28 2005, 08:44 AM
> *where picz john???...
> [snapback]3495540[/snapback]​*


on my laptop at home.......they will be on tonight....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 07:53 AM
> *on my laptop at home.......they will be on tonight....
> [snapback]3495582[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats the next upcoming show here around H-Town?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2005, 10:12 AM
> *so whos ready for Desert Dreams picnic?? I am....
> [snapback]3490011[/snapback]​*



was up ever1?

what part of the park is the picnic at? what time does it start?
are they going to have any sport activities?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 27 2005, 07:10 PM
> *I wanted to bring up a suggestion, yall tell me what yall think. What do yall think about getting a closed canopy for saturays before a show. We'll put a portable A/C and chill in there. what do yall think?
> [snapback]3493313[/snapback]​*



where are u going to get power from?
what kind of a/c are you looking for?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 28 2005, 10:01 AM
> *Whats the next upcoming show here around H-Town?
> [snapback]3495624[/snapback]​*



say john...where's my list of upcoming events?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2005, 09:05 AM
> *say john...where's my list of upcoming events?
> [snapback]3495643[/snapback]​*


pm me ur email


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 07:48 AM
> *WASSUP MONICA
> [snapback]3495330[/snapback]​*


hey john.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 28 2005, 08:01 AM
> *Whats the next upcoming show here around H-Town?
> [snapback]3495624[/snapback]​*


Aug.7 Bumper2Bumper @George R Brown
Aug 21 Hypnotized Carshow
Sept 11 Bonafide CC picnic @Macgregor Park
Sept 18 Scarbrough High school carshow
Sept 25 True Eminence [email protected] 45south Flea Market off 45/collage
Oct 2 Houston Stylez Picnic @MacGregor Park


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 28 2005, 08:02 AM
> *was up ever1?
> 
> what part of the park is the picnic at?  what time does it start?
> ...


Bear Creek Park, around noon, tug o war.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 28 2005, 10:26 AM
> *Aug.7  Bumper2Bumper @George R Brown
> Aug 21 Hypnotized Carshow
> Sept 11 Bonafide CC picnic @Macgregor Park
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2005, 08:38 AM
> *thanks homie
> [snapback]3495783[/snapback]​*


no problem......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up regal ryda


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HEY EVERY1, THEM BOYS FROM UNDERGROUND LIFESTYLE CALLED ME TO LET ME KNOW THAT THEY ARE PLANNING ON HAVING THEIR MAKEUP CARSHOW AUGUST 14 AT THE GULF GRAYHOUND PARK ON I-45 SOUF. :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 28 2005, 09:15 AM
> *hey john.
> [snapback]3495685[/snapback]​*


whats the deal?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 10:20 AM
> *whats the deal?
> [snapback]3495994[/snapback]​*


just working....same ole same ole.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2005, 09:10 AM
> *HEY EVERY1, THEM BOYS FROM UNDERGROUND LIFESTYLE CALLED ME TO LET ME KNOW THAT THEY ARE PLANNING ON HAVING THEIR MAKEUP CARSHOW AUGUST 14 AT THE GULF GRAYHOUND PARK ON    I-45 SOUF. :dunno:
> [snapback]3495934[/snapback]​*


Tequlia Lopez Car show off hwy 6 is that same day...  ....I think Houston Stylez is havin a car wash that day to..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up David "El Monte87"


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Dualhex02 wuz up ....webmaster!!!!


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

houston sucks. the show sucked. everybody here tries to give h town props n shit. b.s. there arent any real lowriders here and everybody knows it, quit denyin it, houston is lame.


p.s., goofy was a punk, is a punk and always will be a punk.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Jul 28 2005, 09:38 AM
> *houston sucks.  the show sucked.  everybody here tries to give h town props n shit.  b.s.  there arent any real lowriders here and everybody knows it, quit denyin it, houston is lame.
> p.s., goofy was a punk, is a punk and always will be a punk.
> [snapback]3496088[/snapback]​*


whats up homie


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Jul 28 2005, 10:38 AM
> *houston sucks.  the show sucked.  everybody here tries to give h town props n shit.  b.s.  there arent any real lowriders here and everybody knows it, quit denyin it, houston is lame.
> p.s., goofy was a punk, is a punk and always will be a punk.
> [snapback]3496088[/snapback]​*


THANX FOR UR INPUT BRO. HAVE A NICE DAY :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2005, 10:42 AM
> *whats up homie
> [snapback]3496110[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Jul 28 2005, 10:38 AM
> *houston sucks.  the show sucked.  everybody here tries to give h town props n shit.  b.s.  there arent any real lowriders here and everybody knows it, quit denyin it, houston is lame.
> p.s., goofy was a punk, is a punk and always will be a punk.
> [snapback]3496088[/snapback]​*


Can you say *HATER*?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2005, 10:43 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3496114[/snapback]​*


I KNOW HUH


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2005, 10:44 AM
> *I KNOW HUH
> [snapback]3496123[/snapback]​*


 :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 09:44 AM
> *Can you say HATER</span>?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3496122[/snapback]​*



more like *<span style=\'color:red\'>COWARD**....*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 10:45 AM
> *:ugh:
> [snapback]3496133[/snapback]​*


FINALY SOME ONE STURRING THINGS UP AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 28 2005, 10:46 AM
> *more like COWARD....
> [snapback]3496136[/snapback]​*


SAME THING.......... :twak:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

What time is everyone gonna meet for the Bumper 2 Bumper?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Jul 28 2005, 11:38 AM
> *houston sucks.  the show sucked.  everybody here tries to give h town props n shit.  b.s.  there arent any real lowriders here and everybody knows it, quit denyin it, houston is lame.
> p.s., goofy was a punk, is a punk and always will be a punk.
> [snapback]3496088[/snapback]​*



haha...what a hater!! got your thong on backwards again?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOFYS MAD  :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2005, 11:49 AM
> *GOOFYS MAD   :nono:
> [snapback]3496156[/snapback]​*


let the force be with you my son!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2005, 09:49 AM
> *GOOFYS MAD   :nono:
> [snapback]3496156[/snapback]​*


  ......


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 28 2005, 10:47 AM
> *What time is everyone gonna meet for the Bumper 2 Bumper?
> [snapback]3496143[/snapback]​*


Holla at me you know that I'M down to roll :thumbsup:


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 28 2005, 09:32 AM
> *wuz up David "El Monte87"
> [snapback]3496056[/snapback]​*


 Nothing work, if this is what you would call work. I guess it good to be the BOSS :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 28 2005, 09:47 AM
> *What time is everyone gonna meet for the Bumper 2 Bumper?
> [snapback]3496143[/snapback]​*


we aint decide yet...more likely around 5am


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2005, 10:51 AM
> *Holla at me you know that I'M down to roll :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3496167[/snapback]​*


I might have to work on Saturday so I have to leave up there around 11. I'm gonna try and get the day off so I can take some good pics. The day of the show i wanna take pics of the females and the car club members.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 28 2005, 10:52 AM
> *we aint decide yet...more likely around 5am
> [snapback]3496177[/snapback]​*


How big is the show? Should we get there early? I already pre-registered.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 28 2005, 10:19 AM
> *How big is the show? Should we get there early? I already pre-registered.
> [snapback]3496380[/snapback]​*


its like any indoor show ..setup on sat ..show on sunday...the sooner in.... the sooner out


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 28 2005, 11:56 AM
> *I might have to work on Saturday so I have to leave up there around 11. I'm gonna try and get the day off so I can take some good pics. The day of the show i wanna take pics of the females and the car club members.
> [snapback]3496209[/snapback]​*


Get this Sunday off so you can help us flip some burgers!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2005, 10:31 AM
> *Get this Sunday off so you can help us flip some burgers!
> [snapback]3496459[/snapback]​*


what happened to the fajitas?????? :angry: ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

too much work!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2005, 11:31 AM
> *Get this Sunday off so you can help us flip some burgers!
> [snapback]3496459[/snapback]​*


I had a question about the bike raffle.....how many tickets are you going to sell, or are you selling a limited amount


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2005, 10:40 AM
> *too much work!!!
> [snapback]3496535[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hell ya...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 28 2005, 12:40 PM
> *I had a question about the bike raffle.....how many tickets are you going to sell, or are you selling a limited amount
> [snapback]3496537[/snapback]​*


No limited amount, so far we've only sold 7 so you might have a good chance if you get in on the action!

the price is now 10 dollars per ticket! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so when that first issue hit the stands i want to subscribe


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 28 2005, 09:56 AM
> *I might have to work on Saturday so I have to leave up there around 11. I'm gonna try and get the day off so I can take some good pics. The day of the show i wanna take pics of the females and the car club members.
> [snapback]3496209[/snapback]​*



If I don't work I will send you the pic that i get


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Jul 28 2005, 09:38 AM
> *houston sucks.  the show sucked.  everybody here tries to give h town props n shit.  b.s.  there arent any real lowriders here and everybody knows it, quit denyin it, houston is lame.
> p.s., goofy was a punk, is a punk and always will be a punk.
> [snapback]3496088[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2005, 09:50 AM
> *let the force be with you my son!
> [snapback]3496162[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey john(kustoms), how did that green car do against that orange lac?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

that regal from brown impressions was nasty!!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup people its been awhile since i been on here


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 28 2005, 10:26 AM
> *Aug.7  Bumper2Bumper @George R Brown
> Aug 21 Hypnotized Carshow
> Sept 11 Bonafide CC picnic @Macgregor Park
> ...


what happend to the Dub Show? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 28 2005, 12:32 PM
> *sup people its been awhile since i been on here
> [snapback]3496872[/snapback]​*


IF IT ISN'T NASTY NESS....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

hamster


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 28 2005, 12:06 PM
> *hamster
> [snapback]3497091[/snapback]​*


goofster!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2005, 12:19 PM
> *hey john(kustoms), how did that green car do against that orange lac?
> [snapback]3496786[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup mike


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup everyone


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 27 2005, 04:26 PM
> *johanna?
> 
> hey mike whatever happened with you and that girl?
> [snapback]3492136[/snapback]​*



nothing playa......just kickin it cool with her u kno.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

do ya'll think that bumper2 bumper is going to be good? hey mike is jason showin?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 01:49 PM
> *sup mike
> [snapback]3497402[/snapback]​*



sup mayne...chillin


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 28 2005, 01:56 PM
> *do ya'll think that bumper2 bumper is going to be good? hey mike is jason showin?
> [snapback]3497464[/snapback]​*



i dont kno i havent talked to him, but i kno darkness is going to show, and i might show for the hell of it..


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

Im thinking bout putting back my stock to show not sure . When i see the car im like dam. plus my checks stop aug ,15. so no cash flow for sure now.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 28 2005, 02:02 PM
> *Im thinking bout putting back my stock to show not sure . When i see the car im like dam. plus my checks stop aug ,15. so no cash flow for sure now.
> [snapback]3497514[/snapback]​*


its whateva mayne....do what u gotta do


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 28 2005, 03:05 PM
> *its whateva mayne....do what u gotta do
> [snapback]3497550[/snapback]​*


just have john pay for it...he's a big balla...ain't gotta work


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i think sells my rims and time for sum 13's . dam it


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 28 2005, 01:10 PM
> *i think sells my rims and time for sum 13's . dam it
> [snapback]3497590[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 28 2005, 02:10 PM
> *i think sells my rims and time for sum 13's . dam it
> [snapback]3497590[/snapback]​*


'bout got damn time! :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2005, 02:40 PM
> *'bout got damn time! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3497958[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if youre gonna put 13s might as well lift it too


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2005, 12:19 PM
> *hey john(kustoms), how did that green car do against that orange lac?
> [snapback]3496786[/snapback]​*


WELL THE LAC WON .... BUT WE ONLY HAD A WEEK 2 PUT IT BACK 2 GETHER IT REALLY WAS NOT DONE YET .... BUT ITS COOL IT WILL BE DONE 4 THE S.A.L.R.M. GOD WILLING THEN WE WILL SEE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 02:42 PM
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> [snapback]3497998[/snapback]​*


okay ... keep it "HOUSTON" style .... whatever toots your horn, buddy ... :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 28 2005, 04:21 PM
> *WELL THE LAC WON .... BUT WE ONLY HAD A WEEK 2 PUT IT BACK 2 GETHER IT REALLY WAS NOT DONE YET .... BUT ITS COOL IT WILL BE DONE 4 THE S.A.L.R.M. GOD WILLING THEN WE WILL SEE
> [snapback]3498377[/snapback]​*



it's clean though....they did a good job with that paint! hopefully i'll be there too to see what happens


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2005, 03:29 PM
> *okay ... keep it "HOUSTON" style .... whatever toots your horn, buddy ... :ugh:
> [snapback]3498466[/snapback]​*


its okay bathroom bandit....those pics from u at the park will be posted tonight


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Who wants to bet I’m blamed for the Congratulators post today.... :uh: It’s kinda hard to post on LIL when your ass is sitting on the back of an asphalt paver in the middle of no ware. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 28 2005, 03:10 PM
> *i think sells my rims and time for sum 13's . dam it
> [snapback]3497590[/snapback]​*


You have a clean ass ride bro. 13's would be nice IMO but do your thing its your ride


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

i gotta ??? is a kicker amp. 500.2 enough power for some jl audios 12 inch W3's


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 28 2005, 04:34 PM
> *Who wants to bet I’m blamed for the Congratulators post today....  :uh:  It’s kinda hard to post on LIL when your ass is sitting on the back of an asphalt paver in the middle of no ware.  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3498985[/snapback]​*


You know it was you. :machinegun: God I hate people with cadillacs. :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Jul 28 2005, 09:38 AM
> *houston sucks.  the show sucked.  everybody here tries to give h town props n shit.  b.s.  there arent any real lowriders here and everybody knows it, quit denyin it, houston is lame.
> p.s., goofy was a punk, is a punk and always will be a punk.
> [snapback]3496088[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 28 2005, 04:36 PM
> *You have a clean ass ride bro. 13's would be nice IMO but do your thing its your ride
> [snapback]3499000[/snapback]​*


that's what I said .. whatever toots his horn ... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 03:56 PM
> *its okay bathroom bandit....those pics from u at the park will be posted tonight
> [snapback]3498712[/snapback]​*


  YOU BETTER NOT, JOHN!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2005, 05:29 PM
> * YOU BETTER NOT, JOHN!!!
> [snapback]3499379[/snapback]​*


i think ill save those for a rainy day


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2005, 05:33 PM
> *i think ill save those for a rainy day
> [snapback]3499765[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 28 2005, 02:21 PM
> *WELL THE LAC WON .... BUT WE ONLY HAD A WEEK 2 PUT IT BACK 2 GETHER IT REALLY WAS NOT DONE YET .... BUT ITS COOL IT WILL BE DONE 4 THE S.A.L.R.M. GOD WILLING THEN WE WILL SEE
> [snapback]3498377[/snapback]​*



it is a nice car. did he win any special awards?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 28 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Who wants to bet I’m blamed for the Congratulators post today....  :uh:  It’s kinda hard to post on LIL when your ass is sitting on the back of an asphalt paver in the middle of no ware.  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3498985[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 28 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Who wants to bet I’m blamed for the Congratulators post today....  :uh:  It’s kinda hard to post on LIL when your ass is sitting on the back of an asphalt paver in the middle of no ware.  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3498985[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 28 2005, 09:55 PM
> *it is a nice car. did he win any special awards?
> [snapback]3500838[/snapback]​*


best graphics


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

whats up everyone it was nice to hang out with everyone at the show. Glad los's64 and I made it......

Thougth I would share this topic with everyone.

Mark.

Marcustoms Custom Automotive



Project Tahoe Redo


Marcustoms Project Tahoe Redo


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

morning


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hello ppl


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2005, 07:12 AM
> *hello ppl
> [snapback]3503049[/snapback]​*


wassuuppppppp


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

mornin monica....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 29 2005, 07:19 AM
> *wassuuppppppp
> [snapback]3503061[/snapback]​*


whats goin on john?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 29 2005, 07:27 AM
> *mornin monica....
> [snapback]3503078[/snapback]​*


whats up goofy.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2005, 08:42 AM
> *whats goin on john?
> [snapback]3503287[/snapback]​*


not much of anything ur boy just called me (latin)


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 29 2005, 08:47 AM
> *not much of anything ur boy just called me (latin)
> [snapback]3503299[/snapback]​*


He on his way back? Tell him to call me at work, please ...


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

wassup on them cheap tires david


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 29 2005, 08:48 AM
> *He on his way back?  Tell him to call me at work, please ...
> [snapback]3503302[/snapback]​*


he is leaving in a few he said will be back 6am


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

blah blah blah blah blah blah

houston is sad when the only time you can see a lowrider is either in your own driveway or at the lrm show once a year.

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

anyways wassup david?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Jul 29 2005, 08:49 AM
> *blah blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> houston is sad when the only time you can see a lowrider is either in your own driveway or at the lrm show once a year.
> ...


So why don't you move away, then :dunno:


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

you know whats funny? is that goofy and some others think that i'm that dude liv4lacs. is he the only one that can think goofy is really a goof? hahahahhahaa


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 29 2005, 08:49 AM
> *he is leaving in a few he said will be back 6am
> [snapback]3503308[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 29 2005, 08:47 AM
> *not much of anything ur boy just called me (latin)
> [snapback]3503299[/snapback]​*


oh yea. thats cool.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Jul 29 2005, 09:49 AM
> *blah blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> houston is sad when the only time you can see a lowrider is either in your own driveway or at the lrm show once a year.
> ...


what do you drive?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2005, 07:43 AM
> *whats up goofy.
> [snapback]3503291[/snapback]​*



was up?

any1 know where I can get some stainless steel compression fittings?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Jul 29 2005, 09:56 AM
> *you know whats funny?  is that goofy and some others think that i'm that dude liv4lacs.  is he the only one that can think goofy is really a goof? hahahahhahaa
> [snapback]3503334[/snapback]​*


damn homie...you must really have a thing for goofy...he's always on your mind!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup mr mike dog


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 29 2005, 10:40 AM
> *sup mr mike dog
> [snapback]3503560[/snapback]​*


aqui nomas....chiliando...what it do homie??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 29 2005, 09:44 AM
> *aqui nomas....chiliando...what it do homie??
> [snapback]3503595[/snapback]​*


man just waiting to get out ofr here homie.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 29 2005, 09:29 AM
> *was up?
> 
> [snapback]3503491[/snapback]​*


hey whats goin on?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey whats up chillin whtas up same old whats up hey whats up whats the deal forreal whats up hey hey hi hello :uh: 

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2005, 10:07 AM
> *hey whats up chillin whtas up same old whats up hey whats up whats the deal forreal whats up hey hey hi hello  :uh:
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3503747[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 29 2005, 07:53 AM
> *So why don't you move away, then :dunno:
> [snapback]3503321[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2005, 11:07 AM
> *hey whats up chillin whtas up same old whats up hey whats up whats the deal forreal whats up hey hey hi hello  :uh:
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3503747[/snapback]​*


so what are we supposed to say? que onda? is that better?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 29 2005, 09:15 AM
> *so what are we supposed to say? que onda? is that better?
> [snapback]3503804[/snapback]​*


no but you could pick up the phone or send a pm.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2005, 11:18 AM
> *no but you could pick up the phone or send a pm.
> [snapback]3503834[/snapback]​*


i'm a poor meskin...sprint is a bitch on those minutes homie...haha :biggrin: 
it's all good....i know what you mean!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

"all i gotta say is BOO....MUTHA FKIN BOO!!!"

mercedes is a fool. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

exactly! :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2005, 10:32 AM
> *"all i gotta say is BOO....MUTHA FKIN BOO!!!"
> 
> mercedes is a fool. :roflmao:
> [snapback]3503892[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2005, 10:13 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3503793[/snapback]​*


yes dear :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 29 2005, 10:42 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3503935[/snapback]​*


LMMFAO!!!! she is too dayum wild. i

m ready for jay perez.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2005, 10:43 AM
> *LMMFAO!!!! she is too dayum wild. i
> 
> m ready for jay perez.
> [snapback]3503945[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: check out my sig ... lmmfao


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

please tell me your not going next tuesday


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 29 2005, 10:44 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: check out my sig ... lmmfao
> [snapback]3503949[/snapback]​*


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT! :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2005, 10:07 AM
> *hey whats up chillin whtas up same old whats up hey whats up whats the deal forreal whats up hey hey hi hello  :uh:
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]3503747[/snapback]​*


sup :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 29 2005, 10:30 AM
> *sup :cheesy:
> [snapback]3504343[/snapback]​*


get that project ill be there monday to check it out


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey john....any of ya'll going to the vegas show?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 29 2005, 10:43 AM
> *hey john....any of ya'll going to the vegas show?
> [snapback]3504481[/snapback]​*


i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 29 2005, 12:48 PM
> *i'll be there  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3504534[/snapback]​*


where you stayin homie


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 29 2005, 10:51 AM
> *where you stayin homie
> [snapback]3504559[/snapback]​*


at the imperial palace...its in the center of the strip, i stayed there last yr, its a good hotel


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 29 2005, 10:44 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: check out my sig ... lmmfao
> [snapback]3503949[/snapback]​*


LMMFAO!!! too fkin funny!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2005, 11:01 AM
> *please tell me your not going next tuesday
> [snapback]3504096[/snapback]​*


is this comment directed towards me?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*"WHAT THE FUCK IS UP MOTHER FUCKAZ!!!!"* :wave: 
I know there is people who get up in here and never post ..they just want to see what I write...i dont give a flyin fuck....

People say to watch what I write..fuck that ..I'm fuckin tired of all this bullshit!!!!

Let me say it Loud ......*H.L.C!!!!!*
The HLC is here to unite..those who united are down for the movement.. those left behind ..are full of negativite....

htowncoward...dont make no difference...you talk all this shit bout me.....I would care less...

Houston is gettin stronger with the Lowrider lifestyle again.....IMO


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 29 2005, 12:15 PM
> *"WHAT THE FUCK IS UP MOTHER FUCKAZ!!!!" :wave:
> I know there is  people who get up in here and never post ..they just want to see what I write...i dont give a flyin fuck....
> 
> ...


HEY GOOFY DON'T PAY NO MIND TO THOSE PEOPLE ITS NOT WORTH IT ....ALL TALK AND NO SHOW .... ITS LIKE THIS .... "DON'T HATE WHAT YOU AINT BUT LIKE WHAT YOU RIDE" WORDS TO LIVE BY


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 29 2005, 11:55 AM
> *HEY GOOFY DON'T PAY NO MIND TO THOSE PEOPLE ITS NOT WORTH IT ....ALL TALK AND NO SHOW .... ITS LIKE THIS .... "DON'T HATE WHAT YOU AINT BUT LIKE WHAT YOU RIDE" WORDS TO LIVE BY
> [snapback]3504975[/snapback]​*


  ....true wordz.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 29 2005, 01:15 PM
> *"WHAT THE FUCK IS UP MOTHER FUCKAZ!!!!" :wave:
> I know there is  people who get up in here and never post ..they just want to see what I write...i dont give a flyin fuck....
> 
> ...


what's up my HLC brothas??? got that banner for you Goofy.....let the haters hate man, you know they ain't gonna change. just gotta shake em off!! we rolled out to the lrm show strong and the haters saw that big ass banner flyin in the air. 14 car clubs and who knows how many members can't all be wrong. it's only going to get better!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 29 2005, 12:08 PM
> *what's up my HLC brothas??? got that banner for you Goofy.....let the haters hate man, you know they ain't gonna change. just gotta shake em off!! we rolled out to the lrm show strong and the haters saw that big ass banner flyin in the air. 14 car clubs and who knows how many members can't all be wrong. it's only going to get better!
> [snapback]3505050[/snapback]​*


  ..indeed my brother...
cool...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 29 2005, 02:16 PM
> * ..indeed my brother...
> cool...
> [snapback]3505103[/snapback]​*


holla at me so we can hook up so i can get you this banner. i'll know tonight if we have any members coming down on sunday. we have a carshow here sat and one in rockdale sat.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 29 2005, 12:18 PM
> *holla at me so we can hook up so i can get you this banner. i'll know tonight if we have any members coming down on sunday. we have a carshow here sat and one in rockdale sat.
> [snapback]3505117[/snapback]​*


im callin u.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up hny.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 29 2005, 02:28 PM
> *im callin u.....
> [snapback]3505170[/snapback]​*


park is going to be packed sunday huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 29 2005, 01:30 PM
> *wuz up hny.....
> [snapback]3505179[/snapback]​*


hey mr. popular. LOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jul 29 2005, 10:58 AM
> *at the imperial palace...its in the center of the strip, i stayed there last yr, its a good hotel
> [snapback]3504635[/snapback]​*



it's ghetto IMO. i stayed there one year...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2005, 09:18 AM
> *no but you could pick up the phone or send a pm.
> [snapback]3503834[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 29 2005, 11:29 AM
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT! :dunno:
> [snapback]3504333[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps how is everyone doing, what going down for tonight?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jul 29 2005, 03:32 PM
> *sup peeps how is everyone doing, what going down for tonight?
> [snapback]3505555[/snapback]​*


sup sup...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

man im bored , i think im going to watch a flick or sumthing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2005, 11:08 AM
> *is this comment directed towards me?
> [snapback]3504714[/snapback]​*


dont flatter yourself :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 29 2005, 11:15 AM
> *"WHAT THE FUCK IS UP MOTHER FUCKAZ!!!!" :wave:
> I know there is  people who get up in here and never post ..they just want to see what I write...i dont give a flyin fuck....
> 
> ...


go head on with your bad self!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2005, 03:05 PM
> *dont flatter yourself  :uh:
> [snapback]3505718[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2005, 12:58 PM
> *hey mr. popular. LOL
> [snapback]3505345[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..i like that!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 29 2005, 01:03 PM
> *it's ghetto IMO. i stayed there one year...
> [snapback]3505379[/snapback]​*


damn David I didnt know you are such Royalty..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 29 2005, 01:15 PM
> *"WHAT THE FUCK IS UP MOTHER FUCKAZ!!!!" :wave:
> I know there is  people who get up in here and never post ..they just want to see what I write...i dont give a flyin fuck....
> 
> ...


After reading this post I feel like attending church. Your post it worse that a scene form the movie Good Fellas. Do you think you could have used more profanities? :nono:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

car show memories


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

bfyfyf


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that yellow 64 looks hard



i heard kustoms had some new rides out. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well wait a minute is it a 64 or a 65 


:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2005, 07:20 PM
> *well wait a minute is it a 64 or a 65
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3507014[/snapback]​*


78 or 72? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 29 2005, 05:35 PM
> *car show memories
> [snapback]3506823[/snapback]​*


i was looking at the HHHHHOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEE in the front


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 29 2005, 03:21 PM
> *damn David I didnt know you are such Royalty..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3506119[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 

ceasar's palace across the street is better


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 28 2005, 09:15 PM
> *best graphics
> [snapback]3501448[/snapback]​*


  

congrats


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 29 2005, 07:30 PM
> *
> 
> congrats
> [snapback]3507294[/snapback]​*



they are nice


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

one more


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

61 looking good


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 29 2005, 09:34 PM
> *they are nice
> [snapback]3507301[/snapback]​*


thanks man


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Guess I be seeing ya'll at the park. Got the evening off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 30 2005, 08:48 AM
> *TTT
> [snapback]3509754[/snapback]​*


got your souvenir from Chi-town loco. will meet up this coming week.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2005, 12:08 PM
> *is this comment directed towards me?
> [snapback]3504714[/snapback]​*


chonies, how was the LRM show?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 30 2005, 07:13 PM
> *Guess I be seeing ya'll at the park. Got the evening off.
> [snapback]3511745[/snapback]​*



Provok, your friendly SNJ cook (burger flipper)!


:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=229590]
[attachmentid=229588]
[attachmentid=229587]
[attachmentid=229586]
Desert Dreams Picnic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=229597]
[attachmentid=229595]
[attachmentid=229594]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=229630]
[attachmentid=229628]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

it was a great turnout at the picnic today......congrats to all the winners........raffle, cars, and contest.........olh yeah way to go Magic(senor swallow) :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 31 2005, 06:54 PM
> *it was a great turnout at the picnic today......congrats to all the winners........raffle, cars, and contest.........olh yeah way to go Magic(senor swallow) :biggrin:
> [snapback]3516872[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao:..yeah i had a good time today.......


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 31 2005, 06:39 PM
> *[attachmentid=229590]
> [attachmentid=229588]
> [attachmentid=229587]
> ...


****** of the year award,,lol, got to say it was a dam good picnic,we should have more like that!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn i bet you fellas were some shittin' mofos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn i hate that i missed that picnic....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I want to thank everyone for the support for SNJ shown at the Desert Dreams picnic. Ya'll made it a successful plate sell and bike raffle.

Thank everyone from the ULA, HLC, solo clubs and solo riders... and those that arent riders too!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

How many dudes in here are from Houston, Texas?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Aug 1 2005, 08:18 AM
> *How many dudes in here are from Houston, Texas?
> [snapback]3519465[/snapback]​*


a lot.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

looks like a good turn out at the picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea to have cover charge.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good morning everyone ......yep the park had a good turnout......it was fun


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2005, 10:26 PM
> *damn i bet you fellas were some shittin' mofos
> [snapback]3517956[/snapback]​*


you could feel the heat from the jalapenos even before they started eating them......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 1 2005, 10:51 AM
> *you could feel the heat from the jalapenos even before they started eating them......
> [snapback]3520243[/snapback]​*


was that Hollywood aka Senor Magic tragando jalapenos in that pic?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2005, 11:35 AM
> *was that Hollywood aka Senor Magic tragando jalapenos in that pic?
> [snapback]3520530[/snapback]​*


yeah senor swallows....... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2005, 11:32 AM
> *
> [snapback]3520512[/snapback]​*


hello there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 1 2005, 11:37 AM
> *yeah senor swallows....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3520544[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2005, 11:39 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3520555[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

sooo, how was the pool party??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2005, 12:23 PM
> *sooo, how was the pool party??
> [snapback]3520960[/snapback]​*


it was cool we swam first then played dominoes....didnt leave till 3:30am


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 1 2005, 12:45 PM
> *it was cool we swam first then played dominoes....didnt leave till 3:30am
> [snapback]3521086[/snapback]​*


dayum! i would of been hurting this morning.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 31 2005, 08:54 PM
> *it was a great turnout at the picnic today......congrats to all the winners........raffle, cars, and contest.........olh yeah way to go Magic(senor swallow) :biggrin:
> [snapback]3516872[/snapback]​*



:nono: :twak: :twak: :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2005, 08:53 AM
> *damn i hate that i missed that picnic....
> [snapback]3519375[/snapback]​*


And we hated the fact that you weren't there, you where greatly missed homie...it was a damn good picnic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUP HAMNIEEZEEE,,,,,,NASTY NESS,,,,


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup everyone hey do any know thw site for DUB?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i wonder if magic asshole is ok. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 1 2005, 12:48 PM
> *i wonder if magic asshole is ok. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3521603[/snapback]​*


if not i got a fire extinguisher for him to borrow


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 1 2005, 01:43 PM
> *sup everyone hey do any know thw site for DUB?
> [snapback]3521553[/snapback]​*


http://www.dubpublishing.com/


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 1 2005, 02:18 PM
> *And we hated the fact that you weren't there, you where greatly missed homie...it was a damn good picnic
> [snapback]3521327[/snapback]​*


preciate that homie....but i had to stay close to home....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 1 2005, 02:48 PM
> *i wonder if magic asshole is ok. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3521603[/snapback]​*



haha...dammit....pobrecito culito.... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2005, 12:55 PM
> *haha...dammit....pobrecito culito.... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3521659[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

los u off of work?maybe tomarrow we can order them bags but i need to put money on my banking card. cool?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i wanna get ready for this dub show aug 28.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

cool no problem anything for O-- Nasty--Mo


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: i try calling u but its always busy,.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks provok for the site :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

ima busy man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 1 2005, 02:48 PM
> *i wonder if magic asshole is ok. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3521603[/snapback]​*


It is fine and lets never mention my asshole again


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 1 2005, 02:52 PM
> *if not i got a fire extinguisher for him to borrow
> [snapback]3521640[/snapback]​*


I think i'll pass


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2005, 02:55 PM
> *haha...dammit....pobrecito culito.... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3521659[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

oh look houston stylez


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up big john?? man who was hoppin that cadillac at the park?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2005, 02:31 PM
> *what's up big john?? man who was hoppin that cadillac at the park?
> [snapback]3521909[/snapback]​*


it belonged to Shorty's club......it was getting up man.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 1 2005, 04:25 PM
> *it belonged to Shorty's club......it was getting up man.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3522376[/snapback]​*


is that the one they hopped at the show?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2005, 03:34 PM
> *is that the one they hopped at the show?
> [snapback]3522455[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: didnt see the hop


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 1 2005, 04:41 PM
> *:dunno: didnt see the hop
> [snapback]3522541[/snapback]​*


still asleep huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2005, 03:48 PM
> *still asleep huh??  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3522621[/snapback]​*


nah we were in the mist of scooping everyone up.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup ice bloCc


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 1 2005, 04:51 PM
> *sup ice bloCc
> [snapback]3522670[/snapback]​*


sup sup


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

john send me that information i requested so i can do what i needed to do...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 1 2005, 04:00 PM
> *john send me that information i requested so i can do what i needed to do...
> [snapback]3522758[/snapback]​*


did u get?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2005, 02:55 PM
> *haha...dammit....pobrecito culito.... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3521659[/snapback]​*


Flaming Fundio :ugh:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

LOOK IM FAMOUS!!


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

WUZ DA DEAL HAM NIZZLE


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

QUE ONDA VICTOR??


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

damn all these people online, and yall *****'z aint sayin shit


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

la la la la la la


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Aug 1 2005, 06:33 PM
> *QUE ONDA VICTOR??
> [snapback]3523967[/snapback]​*


hold up john, was just trying 2 catch up , i was about 40 pages behind, it's hard 2 catch up with the most famous topic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: still need a street 2 cruise


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Aug 1 2005, 06:43 PM
> *la la la la la la
> [snapback]3524037[/snapback]​*


it's blablablabla :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 1 2005, 04:43 PM
> *Flaming Fundio  :ugh:
> [snapback]3523407[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: where r u learning spanglish ? :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

we need 2 cruise evergreen


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Aug 1 2005, 06:56 PM
> *we need 2 cruise evergreen
> [snapback]3524119[/snapback]​*


it's not a bad idea but, feel that we need something that is centralized 4 everyone


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i think we should start looking 4 a street similar 2 richmond ave, like 4 sat nights :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

That was the whole point of this topic. To find a cruising spot. Airline was tight last time we went. The park is cool but I'd rather cruise. Lowriding is comig back up. Let's really try and find a spot.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 1 2005, 07:13 PM
> *That was the whole point of this topic. To find a cruising spot. Airline was tight last time we went. The park is cool but I'd rather cruise. Lowriding is comig back up. Let's really try and find a spot.
> [snapback]3524210[/snapback]​*


yup, yup , i know ther's got 2 be a place 2 cruise..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Well I see there was alot of fun at the park. I wish I could have been there but b/c of work(side jobs) and personal reasons I was not able to attend. I pasted by the park around 6pm and there was a strong showing of clubs. It was nice to see all the clubs having a good time.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2005, 07:16 AM
> *I want to thank everyone for the support for SNJ shown at the Desert Dreams picnic. Ya'll made it a successful plate sell and bike raffle.
> 
> Thank everyone from the ULA, HLC, solo clubs and solo riders... and those that arent riders too!
> ...


no problem Ellie....  Thats what its all about... support!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 1 2005, 08:37 PM
> *no problem Ellie....   Thats what its all about... support!
> [snapback]3524692[/snapback]​*



dont be such a suckass.....j/k lol :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 1 2005, 08:44 PM
> *dont be such a suckass.....j/k lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3524720[/snapback]​*


 :machinegun: ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 28 2005, 10:15 PM
> *best graphics
> [snapback]3501448[/snapback]​*


 yeah man congrats on that. I love that paint job. :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2005, 07:04 AM
> *
> [snapback]3526213[/snapback]​*


wassup latin


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 1 2005, 09:13 PM
> *That was the whole point of this topic. To find a cruising spot. Airline was tight last time we went. The park is cool but I'd rather cruise. Lowriding is comig back up. Let's really try and find a spot.
> [snapback]3524210[/snapback]​*


How about Gessner? Its bumpy but only just right around 59 plus its runs almost 20 miles all the way from the south belt to 290... 

Everybody could meet at the park then take OST down Main->South main past the dome, go up Gessner and either double back down Gessner or down Fondren/Blalock or Hillcroft/Bingle or creep down the BW Feeder road or just split back to the houses from 
the northside if you took it all the way to 290

That could turn into a 30 mile drive even without doubling back. The park is already the established spot, it would be nice to see some lows on the road. Just an idea. :biggrin:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Or down OST to S Braeswood until it hits 59/Bissonnet


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Just so you know Im not trying to play favorites by picking sw side streets I live out in the sticks 30 miles away, but the park is a good spot for people to meet up and theres really no 'centralized' location in Houston that would be a decent cruise spot unless youre talking about rolling through downtown


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets ride down fondren. and pop trunk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so who won the hop contest at the picnic and what they hit


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2005, 02:05 PM
> *so who won the hop contest at the picnic and what they hit
> [snapback]3528477[/snapback]​*


yea. also who won the tug-o-war....... :guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought u went ????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2005, 02:14 PM
> *i thought u went ????
> [snapback]3528551[/snapback]​*


nah i was to busy trying to gather up some money :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont matter where you guys decide to cruise. its not gonna be the same how richmond was. no atmosphere or women, no bars, no fun on OST or gessner....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2005, 02:17 PM
> *dont matter where you guys decide to cruise. its not gonna be the same how richmond was. no atmosphere or women, no bars, no fun on OST or gessner....
> [snapback]3528569[/snapback]​*


hater!!!


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Memorial Park used to be the place to hang out and cruise on Sundays.

My Webpage


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2005, 01:18 PM
> *hater!!!
> [snapback]3528579[/snapback]​*


bandwagon-er!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2005, 02:22 PM
> *bandwagon-er!!!
> [snapback]3528604[/snapback]​*


  i guess i'll go back to looking for a cutty


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2005, 03:17 PM
> *dont matter where you guys decide to cruise. its not gonna be the same how richmond was. no atmosphere or women, no bars, no fun on OST or gessner....
> [snapback]3528569[/snapback]​*


Maybe true but thats why Richmond got shut down and people quit going in the first place, drunks and shootings and shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Aug 2 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Memorial Park used to be the place to hang out and cruise on Sundays.
> 
> My Webpage
> [snapback]3528598[/snapback]​*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what up latin. did you get my message?


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

yea. also who won the tug-o-war....... 

..........HYPNOTIZED.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2005, 08:37 PM
> *yup, yup , i know ther's got 2 be a place 2 cruise..
> [snapback]3524379[/snapback]​*


Letz cruise around tha court house :biggrin: We can pull out tha measure stick by tha front doorz and go at it...


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok so who all is gonna go or show at Bumper to Bumper.?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Aug 2 2005, 06:34 PM
> *Ok so who all is gonna go or show at Bumper to Bumper.?
> [snapback]3530055[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

ima flip over tha regal at bumper 2 bumper


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Aug 2 2005, 06:34 PM
> *Ok so who all is gonna go or show at Bumper to Bumper.?
> [snapback]3530055[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Aug 2 2005, 05:34 PM
> *Ok so who all is gonna go or show at Bumper to Bumper.?
> [snapback]3530055[/snapback]​*


we are foo....


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

it was a bitch, but tha doors are done :burn: uffin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

who's car is that?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey i seen that car off of southshaver with the door open.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

chuco how much for sumthing like that on a regal?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

just noticed it has nerf bars. ????


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yes it does, crazy


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 3 2005, 08:36 AM
> *chuco how much  for sumthing like that on a regal?
> [snapback]3533119[/snapback]​*


between $2,500. to $3,500. depends on tha car.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks chuco , wanna do it on this.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=232762]


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

im there dude :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 3 2005, 09:06 AM
> *im there dude :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3533255[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2005, 09:04 AM
> *[attachmentid=232762]
> [snapback]3533246[/snapback]​*


i challenge you to a backspin!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2005, 09:21 AM
> *i challenge you to a backspin!
> [snapback]3533338[/snapback]​*


your on how much u gonna hit me for to dj?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2005, 09:22 AM
> *your on how much u gonna hit me for to dj?
> [snapback]3533347[/snapback]​*


??? i'll pass on the backspin, my ole ass will catch arthritis by the second spin.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2005, 09:24 AM
> *???  i'll pass on the backspin, my ole ass will catch arthritis by the second spin.
> [snapback]3533359[/snapback]​*


well?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2005, 09:26 AM
> *well?
> [snapback]3533372[/snapback]​*


we'll talk. i'll call you back.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2005, 09:29 AM
> *we'll talk.  i'll call you back.
> [snapback]3533392[/snapback]​*


aight cool


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up big john?? might be having that baby today....i'm excited!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 3 2005, 09:56 AM
> *what's up big john?? might be having that baby today....i'm excited!
> [snapback]3533524[/snapback]​*


cool cool cool i be you are homie......lemme know what happens.....you see the flyer?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2005, 10:58 AM
> *cool cool cool i be you are homie......lemme know what happens.....you see the flyer?
> [snapback]3533535[/snapback]​*



will do homie....yeah i saw it....hope to make it!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2005, 09:21 AM
> *i challenge you to a backspin!
> [snapback]3533338[/snapback]​*


i would pay to see that!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2005, 10:59 AM
> *i would pay to see that!
> [snapback]3533859[/snapback]​*


so this means you are going?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 3 2005, 10:59 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't hold your breath on it john. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2005, 11:14 AM
> *so would i.  lol!
> don't hold your breath on it john.  lol
> [snapback]3533939[/snapback]​*


right its monica we are talking about lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2005, 11:14 AM
> *right its monica we are talking about lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3533941[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2005, 08:04 AM
> *[attachmentid=232762]
> [snapback]3533246[/snapback]​*


ill try n make it homie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2005, 11:12 AM
> *so this means you are going?
> [snapback]3533929[/snapback]​*


not sure. thats the weekend my lil brother is flying down here.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2005, 11:14 AM
> *so would i.  lol!
> don't hold your breath on it john.  lol
> [snapback]3533939[/snapback]​*


sthu


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2005, 11:14 AM
> *right its monica we are talking about lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]3533941[/snapback]​*


:twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2005, 10:04 AM
> *[attachmentid=232762]
> [snapback]3533246[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: You know I'll be there, and i'll be drunk within the first hour :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup bloCc


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Aug 2 2005, 11:19 PM
> *
> [snapback]3532075[/snapback]​*


talk about houston trash


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 3 2005, 07:51 PM
> *talk about houston trash
> [snapback]3537760[/snapback]​*


that is nasty :thumbsdown:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 3 2005, 07:51 PM
> *talk about houston trash
> [snapback]3537760[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Good job on the doors conrad....are they motorized or manual?


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 3 2005, 08:51 PM
> *talk about houston trash
> [snapback]3537760[/snapback]​*


 :twak: SAY BRO, WHAT EVER PAYS THA BILLS, HIS REPIN THA DIRTY SOUTH LIKE IT IS, EVERY VATO HAS HIS OWN STILO. WE REP LOWZ THEY REP THOZE, SO FUCK IT QUE NO.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 4 2005, 01:40 AM
> *Good job on the doors conrad....are they motorized or manual?
> [snapback]3539128[/snapback]​*


uffin: CHALE THERE MANUEL, MOTORIZED FUCKS UP AND THEN IT'S HARD TO OPEN, IF NEEDING REPAIR.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Aug 4 2005, 02:48 AM
> *uffin: CHALE  THERE MANUEL, MOTORIZED FUCKS UP AND THEN IT,S HARD TO OPEN, IF NEEDING REPAIR.
> [snapback]3539146[/snapback]​*


how long did it take you to finish them?


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 4 2005, 01:50 AM
> *how long did it take you to finish them?
> [snapback]3539147[/snapback]​*


 :burn: CHINGO DE TIEMPO, THIS WAS THA FIRST 1977 DELTA 88 I EVER DID, IT WASN'T EASY, A FEW WEEKS OFF AND ON, BUT IT GOT DONE.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Aug 4 2005, 02:53 AM
> *:burn: CHINGO DE TIEMPO, THIS WAS THA FIRST 1977 DELTA 88 I EVER DID, IT WASN'T EASY, A FEW WEEKS OFF AND ON, BUT IT GOT DONE.
> [snapback]3539150[/snapback]​*


coo coo, aight then man ill check you later i gotta get sum sleep


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 4 2005, 01:50 AM
> *how long did it take you to finish them?
> [snapback]3539147[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: WHAT U DOING ON LA COMPUTA SO LATE EH. I'M CHECKING MY E-MAILZ, JUST FINISHED ANOTHER PROJECT AWHILE AGO, ALRATO VATO.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Aug 4 2005, 02:56 AM
> *:biggrin: WHAT U DOING ON LA COPUTA SO LATE EH. I'M CHECKING MY E-MAILZ, JUST FINISHED ANOTHER PROJECT AWHILE AGO, ALRATO VATO.
> [snapback]3539160[/snapback]​*


i jus got home im checkin my mail and seein' what poppin on here laterz bro...


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 4 2005, 01:58 AM
> *i jus got home im checkin my mail and seein' what poppin on here laterz bro...
> [snapback]3539163[/snapback]​*


  ORALE ESE I TE WHATCHO GATCHO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 3 2005, 08:51 PM
> *talk about houston trash
> [snapback]3537760[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Aug 4 2005, 01:45 AM
> *:twak: SAY BRO, WHAT EVER PAYS THA BILLS, HIS REPIN THA DIRTY SOUTH LIKE IT IS, EVERY VATO HAS HIS OWN STILO. WE REP LOWZ THEY REP THOZE, SO FUCK IT QUE NO.
> [snapback]3539140[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: i saw him rolling on 225 while on my way home. the Dukes of Hazzard them song was going through my head when he passed me up. :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

extra extra extra .....DJ LATIN WILL BE DJ AT THE DANCE...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 06:50 AM
> *extra extra extra .....DJ LATIN WILL BE DJ AT THE DANCE...........
> [snapback]3539457[/snapback]​*


going to take my bro dj alien and probably another old school dj captain rock dj.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 06:56 AM
> *going to take my bro dj alien and probably another old school dj captain rock dj.
> [snapback]3539465[/snapback]​*


cool cool cool .....u gonna be spinning?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 06:57 AM
> *cool cool cool .....u gonna be spinning?
> [snapback]3539468[/snapback]​*


my bro and me. just talked to him, he's down for it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 07:03 AM
> *my bro and me.  just talked to him, he's down for it.
> [snapback]3539477[/snapback]​*


cool cool cool.........just dont play your favorite song (rinestone cowboy)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 07:09 AM
> *cool cool cool.........just dont play your favorite song (rinestone cowboy)
> [snapback]3539490[/snapback]​*


nah, i was going to play "all my ex's live in texas"

rompe_cintura said he's played at the drinking room.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 07:14 AM
> *nah, i was going to play "all my ex's live in texas"
> 
> rompe_cintura said he's played at the drinking room.
> [snapback]3539497[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so what's new j-man?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 07:36 AM
> *so what's new j-man?
> [snapback]3539590[/snapback]​*


not to much just getting everything ready for the dance homie........and getting ready for all the shows you know......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 07:39 AM
> *not to much just getting everything ready for the dance homie........and getting ready for all the shows you know......
> [snapback]3539599[/snapback]​*


cool. we'll be rushing friday on the 26th since we both work at the same firm and leave at the same time.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 07:40 AM
> *cool.  we'll be rushing friday on the 26th since we both work at the same firm and leave at the same time.
> [snapback]3539601[/snapback]​*


thats cool man if you need any help let me know....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 06:50 AM
> *extra extra extra .....DJ LATIN WILL BE DJ AT THE DANCE...........
> [snapback]3539457[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 06:56 AM
> *going to take my bro dj alien and probably another old school dj captain rock dj.
> [snapback]3539465[/snapback]​*


pic?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 07:09 AM
> *cool cool cool.........just dont play your favorite song (rinestone cowboy)
> [snapback]3539490[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=234146]


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 07:53 AM
> *pic?
> [snapback]3539658[/snapback]​*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 07:48 AM
> *thats cool man if you need any help let me know....
> [snapback]3539636[/snapback]​*


thanks, will let you know.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 07:55 AM
> *thanks, will let you know.
> [snapback]3539675[/snapback]​*


cool cool cool i think it will be fun


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 07:53 AM
> *pic?
> [snapback]3539658[/snapback]​*


old short and probably in his early 40's. lol. use to dj with the old tejano 106.5 dj's back in the days.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 07:54 AM
> *[attachmentid=234146]
> [snapback]3539668[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 07:54 AM
> *[attachmentid=234146]
> [snapback]3539668[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 07:56 AM
> *old short and probably in his early 40's.  lol.  use to dj with the old tejano 106.5 dj's back in the days.
> [snapback]3539681[/snapback]​*


:nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 07:59 AM
> *:nono:
> [snapback]3539697[/snapback]​*


so are you going or are you gonna sell out?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 07:59 AM
> *:nono:
> [snapback]3539697[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 08:00 AM
> *so are you going or are you gonna sell out?
> [snapback]3539702[/snapback]​*


she's going to be slanging brew at the bar while you are being the Bouncer at the door. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 08:00 AM
> *so are you going or are you gonna sell out?
> [snapback]3539702[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: 

yea imma go.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 08:13 AM
> *she's going to be slanging brew at the bar while you are being the Bouncer at the door.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3539766[/snapback]​*


hell no imma be drinkin it not serving it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 08:23 AM
> *hell no imma be drinkin it not serving it!
> [snapback]3539808[/snapback]​*


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 08:23 AM
> *hell no imma be drinkin it not serving it!
> [snapback]3539808[/snapback]​*


a drunk hrny chonies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 08:25 AM
> *
> a drunk hiccuping hrny chonies
> [snapback]3539818[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 08:25 AM
> *
> a drunk hrny chonies
> [snapback]3539818[/snapback]​*


i might have to rethink that since i know yalll are some camera happy fools! i heard bout dena in the mens restroom...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 08:32 AM
> *i might have to rethink that since i know yalll are some camera happy fools! i heard bout dena in the mens restroom...
> [snapback]3539845[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 08:32 AM
> *i might have to rethink that since i know yalll are some camera happy fools! i heard bout dena in the mens restroom...
> [snapback]3539845[/snapback]​*


hey there were no pics taken that time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2005, 08:34 AM
> *hey there were no pics taken that time.
> [snapback]3539854[/snapback]​*


you got some pics she dont want out though...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 06:27 AM
> *  :biggrin:  i saw him rolling on 225 while on my way home.  the Dukes of Hazzard them song was going through my head when he passed me up.  :dunno:
> [snapback]3539421[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 1 2005, 08:13 PM
> *That was the whole point of this topic. To find a cruising spot. Airline was tight last time we went. The park is cool but I'd rather cruise. Lowriding is coming back up. Let's really try and find a spot.
> [snapback]3524210[/snapback]​*


dude, I actually saw a Lincoln on some 13s spokes in downtown this morning ... ain't that some shit! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2005, 09:31 AM
> *dude, I actually saw a Lincoln on some 13s spokes in downtown this morning ... ain't that some shit!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3540019[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 08:32 AM
> *i might have to rethink that since i know yalll are some camera happy fools! i heard bout dena in the mens restroom...
> [snapback]3539845[/snapback]​*


wtf!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2005, 09:37 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3540046[/snapback]​*


lol ... it had murals and everything ... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2005, 09:31 AM
> *dude, I actually saw a Lincoln on some 13s spokes in downtown this morning ... ain't that some shit!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3540019[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2005, 09:47 AM
> *
> [snapback]3540091[/snapback]​*


sup dude? :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2005, 09:42 AM
> *lol ... it had murals and everything ... :roflmao:
> [snapback]3540071[/snapback]​*


When is your ride comin' out? Can't wait to see it.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Ya'll go to the chat room.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2005, 09:49 AM
> *When is your ride comin' out? Can't wait to see it.
> [snapback]3540106[/snapback]​*


San Antonio :crossesfingers: :biggrin: I know your ears were burning ... my prima and I were talking about you this morning! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2005, 09:52 AM
> *San Antonio :crossesfingers: :biggrin: I know your ears were burning ... my prima and I were talking about you this morning!  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3540123[/snapback]​*


Go to chat.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2005, 09:41 AM
> *wtf!!!!
> [snapback]3540063[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2005, 09:58 AM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]3540159[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP EVERYONE :machinegun:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup ness


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup dude


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 4 2005, 02:25 PM
> *sup dude
> [snapback]3541442[/snapback]​*


chilling man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2005, 08:31 AM~3540019
> *dude, I actually saw a Lincoln on some 13s spokes in downtown this morning ... ain't that some shit!  :biggrin:
> *


dont you have a lincoln?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2005, 09:10 AM~3540210
> *SUP EVERYONE :machinegun:
> *


What it do primo?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Cool Cool Cool............................


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 4 2005, 04:56 PM~3542699
> *Cool Cool Cool............................
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when is "strip poker" gonna floss that 12 thousand dollar paint job on the htown streets??????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 Houston ain't ready for "THAT OTHER LEVEL"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i cant keep up with you ballers.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 4 2005, 11:54 PM~3544857
> *i cant keep up with you ballers.
> *


  bye bye


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who wants to see pics of a 12 g paint ,3g mural car soon to bust out in htown :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 12:02 AM~3544887
> *who wants to see pics of a 12 g paint ,3g mural car soon to bust out in htown  :0
> *


everybody does fool ... but you ain't gonna post them pics :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

popular vote wins


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im having a fish fry at my house for all the htown riders. serving fresh trouser trout and one eye tuna.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

5 dollars a plate


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 12:07 AM~3544908
> *im having a fish fry at my house for all the htown riders. serving fresh trouser trout and one eye tuna.
> *


 :cheesy: is fresh underwear sauce included?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no thats extra. the 5 dollars only includes the trout and tuna.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 12:14 AM~3544935
> *no thats extra.  the 5 dollars only includes the trout and tuna.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 12:07 AM~3544908
> *im having a fish fry at my house for all the htown riders. serving fresh trouser trout and one eye tuna.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 5 2005, 12:00 AM~3544882
> *....
> *


que onda goof. your boys baby joe, kool aid, tico, mario, etc.. are throwing a party tomorrow celebrating baby joe coming off parole. lol. i'll be spinning, pm me or get my # from firmelows if you want to swing by. it's at tico's house near rayburn h.s.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 5 2005, 07:16 AM~3545517
> *
> *


wassup girl


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 08:41 AM~3545819
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 5 2005, 09:02 AM~3545896
> *:around:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2005, 09:05 AM~3545908
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 5 2005, 09:06 AM~3545918
> *:ugh:
> *


"all i gotta say is BOO....MUTHA FKIN BOO!!!"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 5 2005, 09:06 AM~3545918
> *:ugh:
> *


_*THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!*_


your twin tell you about the hoodsters that were selling dem rims cheap? lol! i think the both of us looked at each other like "WTF???"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who all comin to my fish fry?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 09:20 AM~3546002
> *who all comin to my fish fry?
> *


i'll pass. tell dena to eat an extra plate for me. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena already had a ride on the shrimp boat :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 09:35 AM~3546087
> *dena already had a ride on the shrimp boat  :0
> *


chismoso ... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 5 2005, 07:36 AM~3545553
> *wassup girl
> *


not much just here at work. whats goin on?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fk off


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 09:37 AM~3546106
> *:dunno:
> *


why you puttin our business out there like that ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 5 2005, 09:39 AM~3546123
> *fk off
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

so what did you think of those respectable business people yesterday? lol.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2005, 09:42 AM~3546141
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> so what did you think of those respectable business people yesterday?  lol.
> *


:roflmao:

craziness.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 5 2005, 10:00 AM~3546213
> *:roflmao:
> 
> craziness.
> *


it was that bad?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup john c?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2005, 05:20 AM~3545441
> *que onda goof.  your boys baby joe, kool aid, tico, mario, etc.. are throwing a party tomorrow celebrating baby joe coming off parole.  lol.  i'll be spinning, pm me or get my # from firmelows if you want to swing by.  it's at tico's house near rayburn h.s.
> *


"SUN SET REUNION"...  ..hell i might swing by...i holla at ya..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 5 2005, 10:01 AM~3546219
> *it was that bad?
> *


yea it was. it was funny as hell though. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 5 2005, 10:12 AM~3546263
> *"SUN SET REUNION"...  ..hell i might swing by...i holla at ya..
> *


yep.  



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 5 2005, 10:15 AM~3546282
> *yea it was. it was funny as hell though. :biggrin:
> *


when they jumped out of the car i thought that was it for me. them fools walked out like they were getting ready to throw some lead in me. lol! turned at you and you had that "oh hell no" look on your face. lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 12:45 AM~3544822
> *when is "strip poker" gonna floss that 12 thousand dollar paint job on the htown streets??????
> *


wow...that much in a car and still haven't seen it at a show? must make a good converstion piece in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this topic is as dead as the roach i killed last night. :thumbsdown:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 12:45 AM~3544822
> *when is "strip poker" gonna floss that 12 thousand dollar paint job on the htown streets??????
> *


FOR 12,000 DOLLARS U BETTER GET BEST PAINT AND MURALS AT THE LRM SHOWS. THATS A LOT OF MONEY FOR PAINT. HOPE TO SEE IT SOON.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i duno i heard it was going after "sick life" :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 12:14 PM~3546936
> *i duno i heard it was going after "sick life"  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


you writing about dena's lincoln?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought it was a caprice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 12:25 PM~3547022
> *i thought it was a caprice
> *


with caddy emblems. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know that the hell im talkin about, i just act like it :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 01:14 PM~3546936
> *i duno i heard it was going after "sick life"  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEA SHE TOLD ME ALREADY. ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup zar...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup people ice do you enjoy that password?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 5 2005, 02:15 PM~3547367
> *sup people ice do you enjoy that password?
> *


sup nasty ness, lol yeah me and mike were checkin her out...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut it do fellaz.....


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

she is nice . MMmMMm.. gotta love the thickness. :cheesy:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

same ol shit different day goofy


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

lol yea......





yea...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup goofy...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 5 2005, 12:21 PM~3547391
> *sup goofy...
> *


a blocc ...i forgot my bottle of hot sauce..... :angry:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 5 2005, 02:23 PM~3547402
> *a blocc ...i forgot my bottle of hot sauce..... :angry:
> *


yeah... you did


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> who wants to see pics of a 12 g paint ,3g mural car soon to bust out in htown :0
> [/quo :0 bricklayer or what???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 5 2005, 10:27 AM~3546356
> *wow...that much in a car and still haven't seen it at a show? must make a good converstion piece in the garage  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: it's under construction ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 01:14 PM~3546936
> *i duno i heard it was going after "sick life"  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


everybody has to have a dream...  .....still got you sick!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 5 2005, 12:13 PM~3546928
> *FOR 12,000 DOLLARS U BETTER GET BEST PAINT AND MURALS AT THE LRM SHOWS. THATS A LOT OF MONEY FOR PAINT. HOPE TO SEE IT SOON.
> *


I think the PROFESSIONAL QUALITY is worth the price ... you get what you pay for ...  ... and trust me ... I plan on taking it all


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 5 2005, 02:13 PM~3547742
> *I think the PROFESSIONAL QUALITY is worth the price ... you get what you pay for ...   ... and trust me ... I plan on taking it all
> *


can i ride? :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 5 2005, 02:15 PM~3547745
> *can i ride? :cheesy:
> *


do you even have to ask?!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 5 2005, 02:13 PM~3547742
> *I think the PROFESSIONAL QUALITY is worth the price ... you get what you pay for ...   ... and trust me ... I plan on taking it all
> *


how many inches?
:scrutinize: 
/\
8=========D
/\


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 5 2005, 02:15 PM~3547746
> *do you even have to ask?!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2005, 02:17 PM~3547754
> *how many inches?
> :scrutinize:
> /\
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2005, 03:17 PM~3547754
> *how many inches?
> :scrutinize:
> /\
> ...



haha...dammit!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 5 2005, 02:35 PM~3547844
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2005, 02:17 PM~3547754
> *how many inches?
> :scrutinize:
> /\
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Aug 5 2005, 01:01 PM~3547684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2005, 03:29 PM~3548168
> * :0  :0
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_*"Yes, we are considering the idea of a Rollerz Only Houston Chapter...
...For more questions or more information in Houston contact Dena at 832-867-1724." 

Lifestyle, Loyalty and being true to da Game ... Rollerz Only.

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!

"all i gotta say is BOO....MUTHA FKIN BOO!!!"

SPOKES AND JUICE*_</span>


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2005, 03:17 PM~3547754
> *"I plan on taking it all "
> how many inches?
> :scrutinize:
> ...


I knew someone was gonna go there.................. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2005, 02:56 PM~3548306
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

1ST TRUE EMINENCE CHARITY CAR SHOW BENEFITTING SHRINERS HOSPITALS FOR CHILDREN
SEPTEMBER 25, 2005
INDOOR FLEAMARKET @ I45S AND AIRPORT/COLLEGE

MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Gooooood Moooooorning !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 06:46 AM~3555555
> *Gooooood Moooooorning !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


U going to the show?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres a show here at work in the valet parking.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 08:29 AM~3555604
> *U going to the show?
> *


Not sure yet, are you going?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WELL IF YOU WANT TO SEE THE TOP DOLLAR CADDI IT MIGHT BE AT SOME SHOW DON'T KNO WITCH 1


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

so how was the show


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 7 2005, 06:25 PM~3557096
> *so how was the show
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

take it you didnt go huh


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 7 2005, 06:51 PM~3557178
> *take it you didnt go huh
> *


nope


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yea neither did i hoprfully pics will be posted soon


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

That's what i'm waiting on as well, wanna see the rides and the hynas


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 4 2005, 11:02 PM~3544887
> *who wants to see pics of a 12 g paint ,3g mural car soon to bust out in htown  :0
> *



DANG $12,000!!!!!!!!

Fabian cant hook up at sister!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2005, 07:52 PM~3557963
> *DANG $12,000!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fabian cant hook up at sister!!!!!!!
> *


Does anyone know how was the show turned out?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2005, 09:03 PM~3558009
> *Does anyone know how was the show turned out?
> *


Good. Will post up pics soon.


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

See you made it home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

WHO GIVES A DAMM ABOUT THAT WACK ASS CARSHOW ANYWAYS?????????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Aug 7 2005, 09:13 PM~3558047
> *See you made it home.
> *


Yea. Thanx for helping me out. 

BTW. When did you join Rollerz Only.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 08:23 PM~3558089
> *Yea. Thanx for helping me out.
> 
> BTW. When did you join Rollerz Only.
> *


 :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:26 PM~3558100
> *:0
> *


He knows I'm playing. Been boyz since day one. Use to roll Richmond Ave together, back in the 90s.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

See you peeking EX214


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 08:28 PM~3558110
> *He knows I'm playing. Been boyz since day one. Use to roll Richmond Ave together, back in the 90s.
> *


i know you and Ever are boys......  ......Did you place???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 09:29 PM~3558115
> *See you peeking EX214
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:30 PM~3558118
> *i know you and Ever are boys......  ......Did you place???
> *


Don't know. Didn't go to the stage.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 08:31 PM~3558126
> *Don't know. Didn't go to the stage.
> *


 :twak: ..takin pics of all those big booty females...... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

GOOFY DID U GO TO THE SHOW? COULDNT GO HAD TO TAKE MY DAUGHTER SCHOOL SHOPPING, SCHOOL STARS THRUSDAY.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:33 PM~3558142
> *:twak: ..takin pics of all those big booty females...... :biggrin:
> *


Yup. Can't help that's my job. Little eye candy for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ex214 did you show your car, or wait nevermind you meant bumper2bumper show in 2008


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

SO DID THEY PAY OUT ALL OF THE CASH AWARDS? HOW CAN A SPONSOR WIN BEST CLUB DISPLAY? THAT IS SOME WACK ASS SHIT. BUT WHAT DO U EXCEPT FROM A WACK ASS SHOW AND PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Aug 7 2005, 08:34 PM~3558143
> *GOOFY DID U GO TO THE SHOW? COULDNT GO HAD TO TAKE MY DAUGHTER SCHOOL SHOPPING, SCHOOL STARS THRUSDAY.
> *


yeah.....  got 2nd place.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2005, 09:38 PM~3558163
> *ex214 did you show your car, or wait nevermind you meant bumper2bumper show in 2008
> *


you know I didn't show fool ... don't make me beat your ass, Lone Star ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 7 2005, 10:41 PM~3558183
> *you know I didn't show fool ... don't make me beat your ass, Lone Star ...
> *


U DONT SHOW CUZ U SCARED U GONNA LOOSE OR WHAT???????? :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i thought it was spelled "hater" :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 7 2005, 10:48 PM~3558221
> *i thought it was spelled "hater" :dunno:
> *


ITS SPELLED N E WAY I WANT IT 2 B. SO GET OFF MY NUT SACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 09:49 PM~3558231
> *ITS SPELLED N E WAY I WANT IT 2 B. SO GET OFF MY NUT SACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok mad hatter....oooppss i mean hater


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 7 2005, 10:52 PM~3558248
> *ok mad hatter....oooppss i mean hater
> *


SAY WHAT EVR U WANT TRICK. U STILL ALL UP ON MY NUT SACK BEOTCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 09:54 PM~3558258
> *SAY WHAT EVR U WANT TRICK. U STILL ALL UP ON MY NUT SACK BEOTCH!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok mad hatter


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 08:23 PM~3558089
> *Yea. Thanx for helping me out.
> 
> BTW. When did you join Rollerz Only.
> *



Did Dena get her 1st RO recruit?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

SO WHO BEAT U GOOFY?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Aug 7 2005, 09:04 PM~3558329
> *SO WHO BEAT U GOOFY?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

So when are the pics gonna be up


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 11:09 PM~3558357
> *So when are the pics gonna be up
> *


IF U GO TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOPIC U CAN C SOME PICS FROM THAT WACK ASS SHOW. ALSO GOT A QUESTION HOW FAR DID " ANGEL REALLY TRAVEL"? CAUSE HE WAS JUST HERE LAST WEEKEND. I HEARD HE WAS IN LOUISANA OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT!!!!! SO THAT SURE AINT 2 FAR .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 09:14 PM~3558401
> *IF U GO TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOPIC U CAN C SOME PICS FROM THAT WACK ASS SHOW. ALSO GOT A QUESTION HOW FAR DID " ANGEL REALLY TRAVEL"? CAUSE HE WAS JUST HERE LAST WEEKEND. I HEARD HE WAS IN LOUISANA OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT!!!!! SO THAT SURE AINT 2 FAR .
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much was farthest traveled payout?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

I DONT BLAME LEGIONS FOR WHAT THEY DID. HOW CAN A PIECE OF CARPET BEAT A DISPLAY LIKE LEGIONS BUILT? I GUESS THEY NEED TO GIVE THE MONEY BACK TO THE SPONSOR. THATS WHY IT WAS A WACK ASS SHOW. I KNOW I WONT GO THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

THEY SHOULD OF CALLED THE SHOW U.L.A WIN ALL NOT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER. CAUSE THATS WHAT THE F..K HAPPENED. STRAIGHT UP BITCH ASS SHIT.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 10:09 PM~3558357
> *So when are the pics gonna be up
> *


Here's some. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

WELL AT LEAST THE CHICKS LOOKED GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 10:21 PM~3558449
> *WELL AT LEAST THE CHI :biggrin: CKS LOOKED GOOD.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:14 PM~3558401
> *IF U GO TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOPIC U CAN C SOME PICS FROM THAT WACK ASS SHOW. ALSO GOT A QUESTION HOW FAR DID " ANGEL REALLY TRAVEL"? CAUSE HE WAS JUST HERE LAST WEEKEND. I HEARD HE WAS IN LOUISANA OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT!!!!! SO THAT SURE AINT 2 FAR .
> *


That only had a few pics, there's got to be more than that


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

THAT ONE IN THE RED AND BLACK LOOKS FINE LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*********H.L.C. EVENTS***********
*Houston Stylez CC Carwash*:Aug 14th @Burgerking on I45S & AlmedaGeona behind Almeda Mall..more info call MIKE (713 515 4350)

*Hypnotized CC Car Show *: Aug.21..more info call *Bird* (832 473 1041)

*Firme CC Benfit Dance*: Aug [email protected] Drink Room..more info *Big John *(832 863 8981)

*Bonafide CC Picnic*: Sept.11th @ Macgregor Park...cash awards for tugowar,hop....more info call *GEO *(832 250 4969)

*Scarbrough High School Car Show*: Sept 18th.......more info call* Dani*(832 741 5046)

*True Emience CC Charity Car Show*: Sept 25th @ I45 Indoor Flea Market on i45 south and Airport..more info *Jon* (832 368 5116)

Remember to check out *www.houstonlowridercouncil.com *for updates and
Come out and support your fellow Houston Lowriders and keep the movement alive in Houston!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 11:20 PM~3558440
> *Here's some. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what i'm talking about, post some more homie


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 10:17 PM~3558422
> *I DONT BLAME LEGIONS FOR WHAT THEY DID. HOW CAN A PIECE OF CARPET BEAT A DISPLAY LIKE LEGIONS BUILT? I GUESS THEY NEED TO GIVE THE MONEY BACK TO THE SPONSOR. THATS WHY IT WAS A WACK ASS SHOW. I KNOW I WONT GO THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR.
> *





yeah tempers got a lil hot after they called out the club display winner, we thought that it was between us Lantin Cartel and us for sure. if Cartel would of won we were cool with that but fuck its a done deal its jus one less show that we have to go to next year......and to the people amd police officers that said i threw it Fuck yall it wasnt me.................but i know who did and i aint saying shit :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:24 PM~3558470
> *THAT ONE IN THE RED AND BLACK LOOKS FINE LIKE A MUTHA FUCKA!!!!
> *


 :0 I see you like my lil cousin, :nono: stay away, not for you


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHAT THE FUCK IS THE DIFFERENTS BETWEEN H.L.C AND U.L.A? I WANT 2 KNOW IF I CAN JOIN THE U.L.A AND THE H.L.C. SO THE NEXT SHOW I GO TO I CAN PLACE. CAUSE THATS WHAT IT SEEMS LIKE U GOT TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 09:27 PM~3558484
> *CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHAT THE FUCK IS THE DIFFERENTS BETWEEN H.L.C AND U.L.A? I WANT 2 KNOW IF I CAN JOIN THE U.L.A AND THE H.L.C. SO THE NEXT SHOW I GO TO I CAN PLACE. CAUSE THATS WHAT IT SEEMS LIKE U GOT TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 11:26 PM~3558481
> *:0  I see you like my lil cousin,  :nono: stay away, not for you
> *


ITS ALL GOOD. LIL CUZ OR NOT SHE CAN STILL GET THAT ASS SPANKED........ :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 09:20 PM~3558440
> *Here's some. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Where are the pics of the cars.... save the barely legal pics for your web site :biggrin: 


Imma call CPS on u


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 10:25 PM~3558473
> *Now that's what i'm talking about, post some more homie
> *


Will post some more on the Spokes and Juice site tomarrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:28 PM~3558488
> *ITS ALL GOOD. LIL CUZ OR NOT SHE CAN STILL GET THAT ASS SPANKED........ :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


FINE ILL TAKE THAT WHITE GIRL THATS INTHE PIC WITH HER. OR HOW BOUT BOTH???????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:28 PM~3558488
> *ITS ALL GOOD. LIL CUZ OR NOT SHE CAN STILL GET THAT ASS SPANKED........ :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


You won't even get close, too many homies protecting that


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2005, 10:28 PM~3558489
> *Where are the pics of the cars.... save the barely legal pics for your web site :biggrin:
> Imma call CPS on u
> *


They're all over 18. I asked this time. I got the cars to, but I promise the girls I would have them up soon.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 7 2005, 09:25 PM~3558474
> *yeah tempers got a lil hot after they called out the club display winner, we thought that it was between us Lantin Cartel and us for sure.  if Cartel would of won we were cool with that but fuck its a done deal its jus one less show that we have to go to next year......and to the people amd police officers that said i threw it Fuck yall it wasnt me.................but i know who did and i aint saying shit :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 11:28 PM~3558491
> *Will post some more on the Spokes and Juice site tomarrow.
> *


Sounds good to me, only 30 mins left till it's tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

WELL IS N E 1 GIONG 2 TELL ME THE DIFFERENTS OR IF I CAN JOIN BOTH. WHAT THE FUCK... YEAH I SAW WHO REALLY THERW THAT TROPHY. BUT FUCK IT THE BITCH ASS MUTHA FUCKA NEEDED IT THROWN BACK AT THEM......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 09:46 PM~3558212
> *U DONT SHOW CUZ U SCARED U GONNA LOOSE OR WHAT???????? :0
> *


show me what you got ... and I'll show you what I got ... then we'll see who's scared ... you don't know me, fool ... and if you do ... your a bitch as nicca to be hiding behind a screen name ... if you know what's best for you ... you'll keep my name and my club/members names out your mouth mark ass bitch


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 10:31 PM~3558507
> *Sounds good to me, only 30 mins left till it's tomorrow
> *


tomorrow evening. sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

WHY DOES EVRY 1 ALL UP ON ROLLERZ ONLY? ITS ONLY A NAME START UR OWN SHIT ! DONT B A BAND WAGON MUTHA FUCKA.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 7 2005, 11:33 PM~3558521
> *show me what you got ... and I'll show you what I got ... then we'll see who's scared ... you don't know me, fool ... and if you do ... your a bitch as nicca to be hiding behind a screen name ... if you know what's best for you ... you'll keep my name and my club/members names out your mouth mark ass bitch
> *


 :0 can I show you what I got :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 09:14 PM~3558401
> *IF U GO TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOPIC U CAN C SOME PICS FROM THAT WACK ASS SHOW. ALSO GOT A QUESTION HOW FAR DID " ANGEL REALLY TRAVEL"? CAUSE HE WAS JUST HERE LAST WEEKEND. I HEARD HE WAS IN LOUISANA OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT!!!!! SO THAT SURE AINT 2 FAR .
> *



where is he from?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2005, 11:33 PM~3558522
> *tomorrow evening. sorry
> *


Damn, guess I gotta wait till tomorrow


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whos going next year :biggrin: To this car show :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 10:34 PM~3558527
> *WHY DOES EVRY 1 ALL UP ON ROLLERZ ONLY? ITS ONLY A NAME START UR OWN SHIT ! DONT B A BAND WAGON MUTHA FUCKA.
> *


what ... like UR BABY MOMMA'S BEDROOM CC ... YOU STUPID ****** ASS BITCH ... EVEN YOUR DUMB ASS CAN RECOGNIZE .... 





SORE LOOSER


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 7 2005, 09:33 PM~3558521
> *show me what you got ... and I'll show you what I got ... then we'll see who's scared ... you don't know me, fool ... and if you do ... your a bitch as nicca to be hiding behind a screen name ... if you know what's best for you ... you'll keep my name and my club/members names out your mouth mark ass bitch
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dena gone gangsta


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup people, nice to see everyone getten along :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 7 2005, 11:40 PM~3558570
> *sup people, nice to see everyone getten along :biggrin:
> *


Oh you know us, we're like a big ol happy family :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 11:30 PM~3558503
> *
> *


C THE MUTHA FUCKA THAT WON BEST CLUB DISPLAY IS ON THE FLYER AS A SPONSOR. C SOME WACK ASS SHIT!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 09:41 PM~3558578
> *Oh you know us, we're like a big ol happy family  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

legions had tight display, much props


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 11:39 PM~3558561
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dena gone gangsta
> *


YEAH U SAY DENA IS GETTN GANGSTA , THAT IS SURE A GOOD WAY TO REP UR CLUB. LOOKS LIKE SHE NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO REP HER CLUB BETTER. BUT I GUESS SHE FITS IN WIT THE REST OF THE DOPE DEALERS IN ROLLERZ ONLY.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 7 2005, 09:43 PM~3558598
> *legions had tight display, much props
> *


yeah they did....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

I AINT NO SORE LOSER JUST CALLN IT LIKE IT IS... IF IT OFFENDS U THEN IT MUST B TRUE.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

YEAH I HAVE 2 SAY LEGIONS HAD A BAD ASS DISPLAY JUST FUCKED UP A SPONSOR HAD 2 WIN IT.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 7 2005, 10:43 PM~3558598
> *legions had tight display, much props
> *




we appreciate all the support from everyone and were glad that alot of people did like the display


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:24 PM~3558471
> *********H.L.C. EVENTS**********
> Houston Stylez CC Carwash:Aug 14th @Burgerking on I45S & Edgebrook..more info call MIKE (713 515 4350)
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2005, 11:35 PM~3558533
> *where is he from?
> *


ANGEL IS SUPPOSE 2 B FROM CHICAGO!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

HEY EX214GIRL DONT GET UR CHONIES IN A WAD NOW. IM JUST CALLN IT LIKE I C IT....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 10:52 PM~3558681
> *ANGEL IS SUPPOSE 2 B FROM CHICAGO!!!!
> *


you are the most stupid mother fucker .... you got your information all twisted ... get the fuck out of here you fraud ass bitch ... or post your real identity you scared little bitch ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

U KNOW I HEARD ON THE RADIO THAT A CARSHOW AINT NO SHOW UNLESS ITS A RICHARD CARMONA SHOW. WELL I HAVE 2 SAY LRM PUT THIS HOE AS SHOW TO SHAME


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 7 2005, 09:55 PM~3558707
> *you are the most stupid mother fucker .... you got your information all twisted ... get the fuck out of here you fraud ass bitch ... or post your real identity you scared little bitch ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 7 2005, 11:55 PM~3558707
> *you are the most stupid mother fucker .... you got your information all twisted ... get the fuck out of here you fraud ass bitch ... or post your real identity you scared little bitch ...
> *


WHATS A MATTER DID I HIT A NERVE??? SO WHY DONT U SHOW UR "BAD ASS CAR" N E WAYZ??? SCARED OF ALIL COMP OUT THERE???? MY REAL IDENTITY IS N UR CUNT . :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 7 2005, 09:56 PM~3558714
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: ..wuz up Los....That boy Darkness won 1st


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:58 PM~3558732
> *:biggrin: ..wuz up Los....That boy Darkness won 1st
> *


did he thats cool i know he was happy then


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 11:58 PM~3558732
> *:biggrin: ..wuz up Los....That boy Darkness won 1st
> *


 DOESNT HE OWN THAT BIG YELLOW BIKE???


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

SO WHEN IS THE NEXT H.L.C MEETN AND THE U.L.A METTN SO I CAN JOIN BOTH??????


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

so who placed? who won what and who didnt win? post details.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

IMO the show was good and bad...but we all cant be winners..

But much props to my HLC brothers who showed and hopped today!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 7 2005, 10:00 PM~3558743
> *so who placed? who won what and who didnt win? post details.
> *


yea yea details


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

SAY EX214GIRL DIDNT UR MOMMA TEACH U NOT TO TALK 2 HATTERS? U JUST FEEDN IN 2 IT ALL THE WAY DEEP UP N YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

GOT 2 WATCH THESE BITCHES, THEY WILL SET U UP!!!!! GOT 2 WATCH THESE BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 7 2005, 10:00 PM~3558743
> *so who placed? who won what and who didnt win? post details.
> *


car sweepstakes ben's green impala took first, second went to Rollerz only lac, third went to candy tangrine car from Latin fantasy


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

cool any others placed


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

the firme chopper took first


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 7 2005, 10:07 PM~3558804
> *cool any others placed
> *


i won 8th place.... :biggrin:

EMPIRE'S V.P. "HAM" took first in SUV...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

SO WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW???


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 10:09 PM~3558825
> *i won 8th place.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

"third went to candy tangrine car from Latin fantasy"
[/quote]

C HOW CAN A SPONSOR WIN SWEEPSTAKES ALSO? C SOME WACK ASS SHIT. MAN MAYBE I NEED TO SPONSOR A SHOW SO I CAN WIN ALL THE "MONEY'!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:24 PM~3558471
> *********H.L.C. EVENTS**********
> Houston Stylez CC Carwash:Aug 14th @Burgerking on I45S & Edgebrook..more info call MIKE (713 515 4350)
> 
> ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 8 2005, 12:13 AM~3558857
> *C HOW CAN A SPONSOR WIN SWEEPSTAKES ALSO? C SOME WACK ASS SHIT. MAN MAYBE I NEED TO SPONSOR A SHOW SO I CAN WIN ALL THE "MONEY'!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WELL I TOOK 1st IN MILD MINY SUV


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> "third went to candy tangrine car from Latin fantasy"


C HOW CAN A SPONSOR WIN SWEEPSTAKES ALSO? C SOME WACK ASS SHIT. MAN MAYBE I NEED TO SPONSOR A SHOW SO I CAN WIN ALL THE "MONEY'!!!!! :0 :0 :0
[/quote]

U MEAN THER WASNT N E OTHER CAR THAT COULD OF TOOK THIRD IN SWEEPSTAKES? INSTEAD OF THE SPONSORS CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:27 PM~3558484
> *CAN SOME ONE TELL ME WHAT THE FUCK IS THE DIFFERENTS BETWEEN H.L.C AND U.L.A? I WANT 2 KNOW IF I CAN JOIN THE U.L.A AND THE H.L.C. SO THE NEXT SHOW I GO TO I CAN PLACE. CAUSE THATS WHAT IT SEEMS LIKE U GOT TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


JOINING THE ULA OR THE HLC IS NOT GONNA GUARANTEE YOU A WIN. SOME OF OUR RIDES DIDN'T PLACE.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

HEY EX214GIRL WHERE DID U GO??/ OH HAD 2 GET MY SHIT OUT OF UR CUNT!! DAM IT SURE FELT GOOD. FELT LIKE $ 12,000 SNATCH..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 8 2005, 12:19 AM~3558889
> *WELL I TOOK 1st IN MILD MINY SUV
> *


NICE WHEELS


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 12:20 AM~3558899
> *JOINING THE ULA OR THE HLC IS NOT GONNA GUARANTEE YOU A WIN. SOME OF OUR RIDES DIDN'T PLACE.
> *


OK IF U SAY SO........... :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL KIND OF NAME IS BACKYARDPROMOTIONS????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 7 2005, 10:20 PM~3558899
> *JOINING THE ULA OR THE HLC IS NOT GONNA GUARANTEE YOU A WIN. SOME OF OUR RIDES DIDN'T PLACE.
> *


  indeed


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

LORD GOOFY WHAT THE HELL R U LORD OF?????? THIS AINT THE RENAISSANCE OR ANY THING!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:21 PM~3558906
> *HEY EX214GIRL WHERE DID U GO??/ OH HAD 2 GET MY SHIT OUT OF UR CUNT!! DAM IT SURE FELT GOOD. FELT LIKE $ 12,000 SNATCH..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You wish ... your ****** ass will never know .... broke ass no car having hiding little bitch ass pedasso de mierda ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 7 2005, 10:22 PM~3558912
> *NICE WHEELS
> *


hell... yeah John how much you get them for???


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

"Tx MrLeatherface" WHAT THE FUCK KINDA SHIT IS THAT??? SOUNDS LIKE SOME **** ASS SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 12:27 AM~3558940
> *You wish ... your ****** ass will never know .... broke ass no car having hiding little bitch ass pedasso de mierda ...
> *


 I C U GOT MY SHIT OUT GLAD U R BACK MISSED U ALOT LOL LOL LOL :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

REMEMBER EX214GIRL " THESE HOES AINT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

HEY EX214GIRL I BET THAT AINT EVEN UR CAR, ITS UR MANS BUT, :biggrin: :0 HES IN JAIL WIT THE REST OF UR CLUB 4 SELLN DOPE!!!!!!!!!!!! SO KEEP HIDN BEHIND UR MANS CAR.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC members ...dont not respond to the "HATTER"....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 12:33 AM~3558973
> *HLC members ...dont not respond to the "HATTER"....
> *


WHY ? CAT GOT UR TOUNGE OR U JUST SCARED LIKE THE REST OF THESE HOES HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

So did anyone go to the park after the show


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up Steve!(BYP)......


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 8 2005, 12:35 AM~3558985
> *So did anyone go to the park after the show
> *


NOT ME TOO DAMM TIRED


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:34 PM~3558981
> *WHY ? CAT GOT UR TOUNGE OR U JUST SCARED LIKE THE REST OF THESE HOES HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


*
BITCH YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE ON THIS TOPIC THAT'S SCARED ... YOU IGNORANT PIECE OF SHIT ... YOU KNOW MY NAME, RIGHT? YOU KNOW MY PHONE NUMBER, RIGHT? IT'S IN MY SIGNATURE ... IT'S NOT A SECRET ... EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC KNOWS THE REAL PERSON BEHIND THE SCREEN NAME .... SO YOU TELL ME THIS ... WHO'S THE SCARED LITTLE BITCH?*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 10:35 PM~3558985
> *So did anyone go to the park after the show
> *


i dont think so.......i went home to the wifey... Hey Magic...im movin to SE..  jus bought a crib


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 11:27 PM~3558943
> *hell... yeah John how much you get them for???
> *


I THINK I PAYED 540 NOT TO SURE ON THAT


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 12:37 AM~3559002
> *
> BITCH YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE ON THIS TOPIC THAT'S SCARED ... YOU IGNORANT PIECE OF SHIT ... YOU KNOW MY NAME, RIGHT? YOU KNOW MY PHONE NUMBER, RIGHT? IT'S IN MY SIGNATURE ... IT'S NOT A SECRET ... EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC KNOWS THE REAL PERSON BEHIND THE SCREEN NAME .... SO YOU TELL ME THIS ... WHO'S THE SCARED LITTLE BITCH?
> *


WELL I C UR NOT AN H.L.C MEMBER OR U JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK....
AND IT AINT BEING SCARED. ALL I GOT 2 SAY IS BOO BITCH BOO MUTHA FUCKN BOO BITCH. IM NOT SCARED JUST SPEAKN THE TRUTH CAUSE EVERY1 ELSE IS TO DAM SCARED TO SPEAK THERE MIND. THATS JUST THE TYPE OF WORLD WE LIVE IN. :biggrin:

THESE HOES AINT RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 12:38 AM~3559008
> *i dont think so.......i went home to the wifey... Hey Magic...im movin to SE..  jus bought a crib
> *


SE huh that's cool, by where homie


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:40 PM~3559020
> *WELL I C UR NOT AN H.L.C MEMBER OR U JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK....
> AND IT AINT BEING SCARED. ALL I GOT 2 SAY IS BOO BITCH BOO MUTHA FUCKN BOO BITCH. IM NOT SCARED JUST SPEAKN THE TRUTH CAUSE EVERY1 ELSE IS TO DAM SCARED TO SPEAK THERE MIND. THATS JUST THE TYPE OF WORLD WE LIVE IN. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID, SCARED ASS BITCH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

YEAH I KNOW UR NAME AND NUMBER "DENA" 832-867-1724. SO WHAT U WANT A FUCKN COOKIE NOW OR SOMETHING?????? HOW BOUT SOME TUBE STEAK INSTEAD????


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHO WON IN THE HOPPING AND DANCING CATEGORY?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 10:41 PM~3559028
> *SE huh that's cool, by where homie
> *


By that Country club Golf Course behind Howard


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 12:43 AM~3559040
> *WHO WON IN THE HOPPING AND DANCING CATEGORY?
> *


 SHIT DIDNT THE SPONSOR WIN THAT ALSO???? U DIDNT C IT ON THE FRONT PAGE OF THE HOUSTON CHRONICLE "CARSHOW SPONSOR WINS ALL." :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 12:44 AM~3559045
> *By that Country club Golf Course behind Howard
> *


Damn homie you right down the street, looks like we'll be hanging out every day


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

NAW IM NOT SCARED EX214GIRL JUST ANONYMOUS. I COULD B UR BEST FRIEND, I DONT WANT U MAD AT ME 2MORROW. U NEVER KNOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 10:45 PM~3559053
> *Damn homie you right down the street, looks like we'll be hanging out every day
> *


every other day..... :biggrin: need some quality time for the wifey


----------



## BACKYARDPROMOTIONS (Dec 2, 2004)

WUT UP GOOF? JUS CATCHIN UP ON THE TOPIC.
WHO WON THE TRUCK SWEEPSTAKES AT THE SHOW?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 8 2005, 12:45 AM~3559053
> *Damn homie you right down the street, looks like we'll be hanging out every day
> *


NOW I KNOW WHERE 2 STAY AWAY FROM!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 12:48 AM~3559069
> *every other day..... :biggrin: need some quality time for the wifey
> *


sounds good Blocc can bring the beers


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:32 PM~3558967
> *HEY EX214GIRL I BET THAT AINT EVEN UR CAR, ITS UR MANS BUT, :biggrin:  :0  HES IN JAIL WIT THE REST OF UR CLUB 4 SELLN DOPE!!!!!!!!!!!! SO KEEP HIDN BEHIND UR MANS CAR.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SAD CAUSE A GIRL HAS A FUCKING BAD ASS CAR ... ONE LIKE YOU WILL NEVER EVEN DREAM OF HAVING .... ALL I GOTTA SAY IS ... BOOO MUTHA FUCKIN BOOO ... :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKYARDPROMOTIONS_@Aug 8 2005, 12:49 AM~3559076
> *WUT UP GOOF? JUS CATCHIN UP ON THE TOPIC.
> WHO WON THE TRUCK SWEEPSTAKES AT THE SHOW?
> *


SHIT U DIDNT C IT IN THE NEWS THE SPONSOR WON THAT ALSO.... :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 8 2005, 12:50 AM~3559082
> *NOW I KNOW WHERE 2 STAY AWAY FROM!!!!!
> *


Nahhh everyones invited, we don't hate...but you gotta bring the chips and pretzels


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 12:51 AM~3559088
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU SAD CAUSE A GIRL HAS A FUCKING BAD ASS CAR ... ONE LIKE YOU WILL NEVER EVEN DREAM OF HAVING .... ALL I GOTTA SAY IS ... BOOO MUTHA FUCKIN BOOO ... :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....
> 
> AND MY MAN'S NOT LOCKED UP BITCH ... HE'S RIGHT HERE ... EATING MY PUSSY ... AND WHEN HE'S DONE ... AND THE MODS FINISH RUNNING AN IP CHECK ON YOUR SCREEN NAME ... HE'S GONNA COME BEAT YOUR ASS .... YOU SILLY LITTLE ****** ... AND WHILE HE DOES THAT ... I'M GOING TO POST UP YOUR INFORMATION ALL OVER THIS MOTHER FUCKER FOR WHO EVER WANTS NEXT ...
> *


IM RUNN SCARED NOW.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 8 2005, 12:52 AM~3559094
> *Nahhh everyones invited, we don't hate...but you gotta bring the chips and pretzels
> *


DATS COOL


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 12:51 AM~3559088
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU SAD CAUSE A GIRL HAS A FUCKING BAD ASS CAR ... ONE LIKE YOU WILL NEVER EVEN DREAM OF HAVING .... ALL I GOTTA SAY IS ... BOOO MUTHA FUCKIN BOOO ... :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....
> 
> AND MY MAN'S NOT LOCKED UP BITCH ... HE'S RIGHT HERE ... EATING POPCORN AND DRINKIN BEERS... AND WHEN HE'S DONE ... AND THE MODS FINISH RUNNING AN IP CHECK ON YOUR SCREEN NAME ... HE'S GONNA COME BEAT YOUR ASS .... YOU SILLY LITTLE ****** ... AND WHILE HE DOES THAT ... I'M GOING TO POST UP YOUR INFORMATION ALL OVER THIS MOTHER FUCKER FOR WHO EVER WANTS NEXT ...
> *



:0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 8 2005, 12:52 AM~3559095
> *IM RUNN SCARED NOW.....
> *


LIKE I SAID B4 IM JUST CALLN IT LIKE I C IT. U AINT GOT 2 GET ALL PISSY NOW. ITS ALL GOOD N TH EHOOD....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BACKYARDPROMOTIONS_@Aug 7 2005, 10:49 PM~3559076
> *WUT UP GOOF? JUS CATCHIN UP ON THE TOPIC.
> WHO WON THE TRUCK SWEEPSTAKES AT THE SHOW?
> *


Vandalized...The chopped up van from UnitedToyz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:54 PM~3559105
> *LIKE I SAID B4 IM JUST CALLN IT LIKE I C IT. U AINT GOT 2 GET ALL PISSY NOW. ITS ALL GOOD N TH EHOOD....
> *


YOU NEED TO GET YOUR EYES CHECKED THEN BITCH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 12:56 AM~3559111
> *YOU NEED TO GET YOUR EYES CHECKED THEN BITCH.
> *


THEN TAKE ME 2 THE DOCTOR BIG BALLA.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 7 2005, 10:51 PM~3559085
> *sounds good Blocc can bring the babes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 12:56 AM~3559116
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you gotta talk to him about that


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

"BABY MENACE" comin soon....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 01:03 AM~3559145
> *"BABY MENACE" comin soon....
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

DATS A TIGHT ASS PEDAL CAR.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 01:03 AM~3559145
> *"BABY MENACE" comin soon....
> *


hey goofy when did u start workn on that pedal car?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Aug 7 2005, 11:12 PM~3559202
> *hey goofy when did u start workn on that pedal car?
> *


around april....took all the chrome to get gold plated at A1.. :0 
the Crown seat was done by Horacio from FIRME...seat just got done this week..its my son's birthday present....


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

looks good cant wait to see it at a show! keep up the good work.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 12:17 AM~3559226
> *around april....took all the chrome to get gold plated at A1.. :0
> the Crown seat was done by Horacio from FIRME...seat just got done this week..its my son's birthday present....
> *


 it looks good, Goofy


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

hey dena when do we finally get to see your car at a show. looks good in your avaitar. maybe san Anto.???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 7 2005, 11:19 PM~3559234
> * it looks good, Goofy
> *


Thanx...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

hey magic why didnt u go to the show ????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Aug 8 2005, 12:21 AM~3559238
> *hey dena when do we finally get to see your car at a show. looks good in your avaitar. maybe san Anto.???
> *


Yes, that's what I'm shooting for ... even though it won't be completely done ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 01:25 AM~3559257
> *Yes, that's what I'm shooting for ... even though it won't be completely done ...
> *


well as i was once told no vechicle is ever done. we can only do what we can. well hope to see it there. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Aug 8 2005, 12:26 AM~3559267
> *well as i was once told no vechicle is ever done. we can only do what we can. well hope to see it there. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

well im gone got to get up 4 work at 6:30.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

oh yeah dena stay away from the restrooms at sp. ive heard some storys bout that place . i missed out on that night maybe i can make it next time.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Aug 8 2005, 01:25 AM~3559255
> *hey magic why didnt u go to the show ????
> *


I had no ride and no money for the ticket...i'll be at the next show though


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What other shows are coming up in and around Houston? I know there is an Austin show, a San Antonio show, etc. But what are the dates, flyers, etc.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 8 2005, 02:00 AM~3559358
> *What other shows are coming up in and around Houston?  I know there is an Austin show, a San Antonio show, etc.  But what are the dates, flyers, etc.
> *


pm sent homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 7 2005, 11:37 PM~3559002
> *
> BITCH YOU'RE THE ONLY ONE ON THIS TOPIC THAT'S SCARED ... YOU IGNORANT PIECE OF SHIT ... YOU KNOW MY NAME, RIGHT? YOU KNOW MY PHONE NUMBER, RIGHT? IT'S IN MY SIGNATURE ... IT'S NOT A SECRET ... EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC KNOWS THE REAL PERSON BEHIND THE SCREEN NAME .... SO YOU TELL ME THIS ... WHO'S THE SCARED LITTLE BITCH?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn there was much love here over the weekend.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

congratulations to all the winners at the show!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 12:03 AM~3559145
> *"BABY MENACE" comin soon....
> *


thats tite. 

dayum lotta stuff went down on here last night. craziness. anyways it was cool seeing ppl up there at the show.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2005, 07:09 AM~3560098
> *congratulations to all the winners at the show!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

hey #1 whats up???? She with RO so watch what you say Bro.

I drove and live in caly. I will post a pick from L.A. Tomarrow


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey ghost1 it was nice to meet you yesterday.


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

what's up ghost1?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup nix


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 8 2005, 10:24 AM~3560522
> *sup nix
> *


wuts up NESS


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 12:03 AM~3559145
> *"BABY MENACE" comin soon....
> *


Lookin good dawg.SIC threw a SIC ass paint job on that bitch and them FIRME boys did a FIRME jod on that seat. Cant wait to see it all put together homie. Good luck with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 8 2005, 09:53 AM~3560387
> *hey #1 whats up????  She with RO so watch what you say Bro.
> 
> I drove and live in caly. I will post a pick from L.A. Tomarrow
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Aug 8 2005, 12:31 AM~3559291
> *oh yeah dena stay away from the restrooms at sp. ive heard some storys bout that place . i missed out on that night maybe i can make it next time.*


*Will you be coming as Tx MrLeatherface or as #1hatter? *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 12:39 PM~3561169
> *Will you be coming as Tx MrLeatherface or as #1hatter?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 12:39 PM~3561169
> *Will you be coming as Tx MrLeatherface or as #1hatter?
> *


 :0


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 7 2005, 10:25 PM~3558474
> *yeah tempers got a lil hot after they called out the club display winner, we thought that it was between us Lantin Cartel and us for sure.  if Cartel would of won we were cool with that but fuck its a done deal its jus one less show that we have to go to next year......and to the people amd police officers that said i threw it Fuck yall it wasnt me.................but i know who did and i aint saying shit :biggrin:
> *




much props to yalls display.... as well as latin fantasy....its unfortunate that we all couldnt win it ..i knew tempers would be high , just because the stakes ($$$) were high..we all put hard work and thought into our displays .. and like you said whats done is done we cant take back what happend but we can continue on ...like i said much props to yalls club and latin fantasy !!

and to all who won and participated..its been a while since we 've had car shows like the past two with good turnouts.. we all cant be winners and but regardless wether its u.l.a.or h.l.c or solos we all do it for the same reasons and its good that the entire movement has been coming up in houston and sorrounding areas we all need to keep the politics out and keep this movement alive cause thats what will want in return anyways.......

just my 2 cents :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Aug 8 2005, 12:56 PM~3561264
> *much props to yalls display.... as well as latin fantasy....its unfortunate that we  all couldnt  win it ..i knew tempers would be high ,  just because the stakes ($$$) were high..we all put hard work and thought into our displays .. and like you said whats done is done we cant take back what happend but we can continue on ...like i said much props to yalls club and latin fantasy !!
> 
> and to all who won and participated..its been a while since we 've had car shows like the past two with good turnouts.. we all cant be winners  and but regardless wether its u.l.a.or h.l.c or solos we all do it for the same reasons and its good that the entire movement has been coming up in houston and sorrounding areas we all need to keep the politics out and keep this movement alive cause thats what will want in return anyways.......
> ...


WELL SAID


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

I would like to share a few things with everyone including some pictures, I'm at work so this is gonna take alittle time. 

Chuca[attachmentid=237911]


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

EX214GIRL wrote "Will you be coming as Tx MrLeatherface or as #1hatter?"

I would like to say that TX MrLeatherface isn't the #1hatter...and neither is anyone from my car club. Someone should look up IP addresses, because David wouldn't do that. And we weren't even at the show to know what went down....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 8 2005, 01:37 PM~3561436
> *EX214GIRL wrote "Will you be coming as Tx MrLeatherface or as #1hatter?"
> 
> I would like to say that TX MrLeatherface isn't the #1hatter...and neither is anyone from my car club.  Someone should look up IP addresses, because David wouldn't do that.  And we weren't even at the show to know what went down....
> *


SOMEONE DID LOOK UP THE IP ADDRESS ... AND #1HATTER'S IP ADDY MATCHES TX MRLEATHERFACE'S ... THANK YOU.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP CHUCA, UR RIDE LOOKEN CLEAN.


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Aghhh Yes! 3 asses showing Oh yes and one big cadillac Ass! Pictured above below here the lovely S&J model (my future wife holding my the Latin Fantasy Plaque)
[attachmentid=237914]


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

who looked it up? Post the IP addresses on here...I want to know, because if that was someone from my club, they would be kicked out.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 8 2005, 01:39 PM~3561447
> *who looked it up?  Post the IP addresses on here...I want to know, because if that was someone from my club, they would be kicked out.
> *


mod was asked to do an ip check and funny only one screen name was a perfect match



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no reason what so ever to pick Tx MrLeatherface ... I don't know this idiot ... hell I don't think I've ever met anyone from that car club before ... if I did ... I don't remember ...


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 12:39 PM~3561445
> *SUP CHUCA, UR RIDE LOOKEN CLEAN.
> *


Thanks man, I need to keep it commin. I was burning up the freeway last night when the Nitto front wheel wire starting tearing. Hommie said it looked like I had scrape plate from the from sparks everywhere. got lucky it didn't blow out...
Sup Ouija?

[attachmentid=237917]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:28 PM~3558947
> *"Tx MrLeatherface" WHAT THE FUCK KINDA SHIT IS THAT??? SOUNDS LIKE SOME **** ASS SHIT!!!!!!!!!
> *


At least he admits he's a *** ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:52 PM~3559095
> *IM RUNN SCARED NOW.....
> *


I HOPE SO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 7 2005, 11:32 PM~3558967
> *HEY EX214GIRL I BET THAT AINT EVEN UR CAR, ITS UR MANS BUT, :biggrin:  :0  HES IN JAIL WIT THE REST OF UR CLUB 4 SELLN DOPE!!!!!!!!!!!! SO KEEP HIDN BEHIND UR MANS CAR.
> *


:nono: tisk tisk ... what tangled webs we weave ourselves ... :nono:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 8 2005, 01:48 PM~3561493
> *Thanks man, I need to keep it commin. I was burning up the freeway last night when the Nitto front wheel wire starting tearing. Hommie said it looked like I had scrape plate from the from sparks everywhere. got lucky it didn't blow out...
> Sup Ouija?
> *


Sup? Nice meeting you at the show.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 01:52 PM~3561532
> *:nono: tisk tisk ... what tangled webs we weave ourselves ... :nono:
> *


 ... Mr. Ouija ... I think you need to check your club member ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 01:38 PM~3561442
> *SOMEONE DID LOOK UP THE IP ADDRESS ... AND #1HATTER'S IP ADDY MATCHES TX MRLEATHERFACE'S ... THANK YOU.
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 8 2005, 02:07 PM~3561621
> *:0
> *


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 8 2005, 01:52 PM~3561532
> *:nono: tisk tisk ... what tangled webs we weave ourselves ... :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay buey. lol.


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 10:30 PM~3558503
> *
> *


lets not get things confused or misled by posts and look at some of the facts:

the flyer's sponsorship reads shortys hydraulics...not latin fantasy 

if I'm correct thats two different deals... just like some other clubs here in houston that have a car club and a business..ex. true eminence and the m.o.b. squad...juiced and juiced customs....hasta la muerte and spokes and juice

i dont believe it should be that if you have one you shouldnt represent the other ..for one if would hurt the show entries which in return would be less shows for all of us to attend...and dont know about yall but hell isnt that we are trying to avoid..................


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sounds like the car show was ok, but the judging was shitty. wish i could have made it.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP LOWERED IMAGE


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

what's up


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

JUST READEN THE LATEST LIL POST, INTERESTING STUFF. :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah, me too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

where's big john been?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2005, 03:40 PM~3561848
> *where's big john been?
> *


I THINK HE IS WORKEN OVERTIME TO PAY FOR THE WEDDING. LOL


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

zar...bigg props on bringing out rollin green..still looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 02:44 PM~3561878
> *I THINK HE IS WORKEN OVERTIME TO PAY FOR THE WEDDING. LOL
> *


 :0 Congratulations to Big John! Don't forget to send me and invitation :thumbsup:


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

ProVok where is my future brother-inlaw at?

Ok ya'll as far the little deal that happened at the show, As a Latin Fantasy Member we worked just as hard as anyone else at the show to display, getting everyone together. You know as far as the sponsor thing Shorty's Hydraulics was a listed sponsor Not Latin Fantasy! As a Latin Fantasy Club, are we not allowed to compete? I could see if we all had best of show or 1st place trophies to take home but we didn't. I had a 2nd place to Legions Blue Caddy, It's cool I was even over there talking to him after all that, complimenting him on his new etching in the trunk. 

The $500 was even offered to Legions so it could be squashed! The money was offered because it's not about the money were there to compete. What i don't understand is why would it have been cool if Latin Cartel won it over Latin Fantasy. What have we done as a club to Legions we clapped for everyone who walked to the stage for a trophy.

As for the money won or raised through the club it gets used at the end of the year when we do "Jugetes Para El Barrio" on Christmas Day! All Day! No Keg parties, or all nighters at S-Clubs...

Just so everyone knows Poncho Clause dosen't fund this event but he gets most of the credit on the news. 

[attachmentid=237997]

[attachmentid=237999]

[attachmentid=238001]

[attachmentid=238002]

[attachmentid=238006]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 02:44 PM~3561878
> *I THINK HE IS WORKEN OVERTIME TO PAY FOR THE WEDDING. LOL
> *


you serious he's getting married? lol! no wonder he didn't show up at the party i was spinning at saturday. he's conditioning himself for LOCKDOWN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 02:44 PM~3561878
> *I THINK HE IS WORKEN OVERTIME TO PAY FOR THE WEDDING. LOL
> *


 :0 hes gettin married?

congrats john!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Well put Chuca. To go even a little further at other big shows like Lowrider Magazine doesn't CCE or Red's Hydraulics sponsor sometimes. Don't they compete also. No one really seems to complain then.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Aug 8 2005, 03:44 PM~3561879
> *zar...bigg props on bringing out rollin green..still looks clean :biggrin:
> *


THANKS!! ITS BEEN TWO YEARS SINCE I LAST SHOWED. IM JUST TRYEN TO SUPPORT THE SHOWS.


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 03:00 PM~3561999
> *THANKS!! ITS BEEN TWO YEARS SINCE I LAST SHOWED. IM JUST TRYEN TO SUPPORT THE SHOWS.
> *




i hear you..hell thats what its all about homie...


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Yup, Yup! And now back to Slammin Cadillac Doors and Pimpin H's 
I had fun yesterday! What about ya'll

[attachmentid=238018]


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 8 2005, 04:03 PM~3562018
> *Yup, Yup! And now back to Slammin Cadillac Doors and Pimpin H's
> I had fun yesterday! What about ya'll
> 
> ...


I WOULD OF HAD MORE FUN IF I WAS A PHOTOGRAPHER LIKE YOU. LOL!!!


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 03:05 PM~3562029
> *I WOULD OF HAD MORE FUN IF I WAS A PHOTOGRAPHER LIKE YOU. LOL!!!
> *



hell yeah it was fun...but like zar said we can all see who had all the fun..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 03:05 PM~3562029
> *I WOULD OF HAD MORE FUN IF I WAS A PHOTOGRAPHER LIKE YOU. LOL!!!
> *


Just take a camera and say your a photographer.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 8 2005, 04:09 PM~3562052
> *Just take a camera and say your a photographer.
> *


WELL LET ME BORROW YOUR ID TAG "SPOKES AND JUICE", FOR THE NEXT SHOW, OR EVEN BETTER MAKE ME ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 03:13 PM~3562075
> *WELL LET ME BORROW YOUR ID TAG "SPOKES AND JUICE", FOR THE NEXT SHOW, OR EVEN BETTER MAKE ME ONE. :biggrin:
> *


Just stand by one of your rides and ask the girls to take a pic by your ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

come on chuca keep those pics coming..................


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Yup YUP!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

not bad, she also comes with a peter meter on her chest.


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

[attachmentid=238073]

[attachmentid=238071]

[attachmentid=238070]

[attachmentid=238069]

[attachmentid=238068]

[attachmentid=238067]


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IT LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE WANTS TO KNOW THE LATEST NEWS. 18 USERS


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

OK guys I gotta bail for today! I'll get some more together to post tomorrow...

Laters


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2005, 03:25 PM~3562159
> *not bad, she also comes with a peter meter on her chest.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 8 2005, 03:35 PM~3562210
> *
> [attachmentid=238067]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

20 users


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 


22 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: BACKYARDPROMOTIONS, vandalized318, DISTURBED, NoCaddyLikeMine, BigTex, LEGIONSofTEXAS, PROVOK, Bay89, ChucDeVille, LOWEREDIMAGE, 713diva, EX214GIRL, mrouija, mac2lac


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

hey everyone whats going on....just trying to catch up on the pages. i see i missed a very exciting nite last nite. as for my opinion the show was good and there was a good crowd there. everyone's cars looked good and it was good to see some brought back from hiding.....lol(rollin green). as for the club displays good job to latin fantasy, latin cartel, hypnotized, and of course to legions. i must say that i have never seen anything like that before, i was really impressed. good ideal and good job legions. congrats to everyone that won, i kno everyone worked hard to get their rides to where they are today.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 8 2005, 02:32 PM~3561422
> *I would like to share a few things with everyone including some pictures, I'm at work so this is gonna take alittle time.
> 
> Chuca[attachmentid=237911]
> *


Wow, I see a hairy asshole :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2005, 03:54 PM~3562362
> *Wow, I see a hairy asshole :0
> *


:0 :0 :0 

NOW YOU GOT ME GOING BACK A FEW PAGES LOOKING FOR IT. LOL.


saw it. :burn:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK WHO EVER HELPED SETUP MY RIDES, I COULDNT MAKE IT EARLY SATURDAY DUE TO WORK.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

also to let everyone kno that my club Houston Stylez is having a car wash on sunday aug. 14th at the burger king behind almeda mall. i kno that it was posted to be on edgebrook but didnt work out that way, but if anyone has questions contact me (mike) at 713.515.4350....hope to see some of yall out there.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

as a club we dont have nothing personal against Latin Fantasy but if a member is a sponser (and from what i was told shorties was and we can be wrong about that too) the club should of been asked to display only and not compete. 

as for the money being offered to us we were not going to take it like that and we walked away from it. we tried to talk to Richard to protest the judgement but he never showed up to talk to us like he said he was so we finished loading up and left. 

theres nothin personal against shorties at all i have been a customer there since back in 96 and still would by stuff for my lil cousins trike now and living in the second ward area myself i always look forward to seeing yall drive threw my street during christmas and appreciate what yall do. as for the money it was not going to no party or anything like that it was going to help us to go to vegas to be able to compete.

but when u go into a show and people are telling u that a certain person will win before u even get there then there was allready that animosity toward that one group. but its done with and we well jus work harder to raise that money to help out with our trip to vegas. so good luck to Latin Fantasy and what they do during the holidays and any help we can do we are here to support the Lowider Movment here in Houston


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2005, 04:55 PM~3562371
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> NOW YOU GOT ME GOING BACK A FEW PAGES LOOKING FOR IT.  LOL.
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

B, PM me your number.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2005, 05:20 PM~3562547
> *:ugh:
> *


 :around:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 8 2005, 01:48 PM~3561907
> *What i don't understand is why would it have been cool if Latin Cartel won it over Latin Fantasy.
> *


What do you mean by that?


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 7 2005, 10:43 PM~3558598
> *legions had tight display, much props
> *


THANK YOU, THANK YOU


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Posted pics on the Spokes and Juice site. Gallery and model section. Will post more up when I get time.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps :wave:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

uMmMm... can we get a AMEN for some hop pikz..... :scrutinize:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Aug 8 2005, 05:52 PM~3563097
> *uMmMm... can we get a AMEN for some hop pikz.....  :scrutinize:
> *


got the hop on vid. will try to post it up soon.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

please!!! im dieing to see it!!!! will u have it 2day??


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Aug 8 2005, 06:00 PM~3563135
> *please!!! im dieing to see it!!!! will u have it 2day??
> *


Heard you car was getting up. Sorry but its a lot of work to post. Hopefully this week though.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

GRRR!! haha.. thats koo.. maybe diz weekend, hook me up wit it on disc??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i got a solution to all this drama,car show promoters put a small print clause that say if you want to protest,u have to do it with a fee of 500.00 or less,i bet alot of people will just suck it up and walk away,,,,,man all this drama is out of control,instead of moving forward we (Houston) are going the opposite direction!!!just my two cents,,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 8 2005, 05:10 PM~3563210
> *i got a solution to all this drama,car show promoters put a small print clause that say if you want to protest,u have to do it with a fee of 500.00 or less,i bet alot of people will just suck it up and walk away,,,,,man all this drama is out of control,instead of moving forward we (Houston) are going the opposite direction!!!just my two cents,,
> *


i got my 500 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

better yet lets just all the cars that didnt win go against the car that won and make it a destruction derby


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 10:44 PM~3559045
> *By that Country club Golf Course behind Howard
> *


by glenbrook?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Aug 8 2005, 11:56 AM~3561264
> *much props to yalls display.... as well as latin fantasy....its unfortunate that we  all couldnt  win it ..i knew tempers would be high ,  just because the stakes ($$$) were high..we all put hard work and thought into our displays .. and like you said whats done is done we cant take back what happend but we can continue on ...like i said much props to yalls club and latin fantasy !!
> 
> and to all who won and participated..its been a while since we 've had car shows like the past two with good turnouts.. we all cant be winners  and but regardless wether its u.l.a.or h.l.c or solos we all do it for the same reasons and its good that the entire movement has been coming up in houston and sorrounding areas we all need to keep the politics out and keep this movement alive cause thats what will want in return anyways.......
> ...



i 2nd that


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

oh shit, itz dat boy ice block, takin ova da block


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Aug 8 2005, 08:08 PM~3563477
> *oh shit, itz dat boy ice block, takin ova da block
> *


sup sup jus catchin' up drama drama drama...and some1 who will remain names sayin' my future wife to my sister.... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 8 2005, 02:48 PM~3561907
> *ProVok where is my future brother-inlaw at?
> 
> Ok ya'll as far the little deal that happened at the show, As a Latin Fantasy Member we worked just as hard as anyone else at the show to display, getting everyone together. You know as far as the sponsor thing Shorty's Hydraulics was a listed sponsor Not Latin Fantasy! As a Latin Fantasy Club, are we not allowed to compete? I could see if we all had best of show or 1st place trophies to take home but we didn't. I had a 2nd place to Legions Blue Caddy, It's cool I was even over there talking to him after all that, complimenting him on his new etching in the trunk.
> ...


It kind of funny how Richard & shorty were quick to say "that shorty was not a sponsor. that only budweiser was", yet you say shortys was a sponsor. I just want to know who is lying.

I don't care for the money or the trophy it's whatever on that. just a lout of things that were said and done made it all fishy. thats all.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hey, anybody wanna buy a grant banjo style woodgrain steering wheel with polished adapter for gm for 200?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

well looks like I missed some action at the show huh? I had to leave a bit early.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I want to give props to everyone that competed.I seen the Latin Fantasy's display as well as Legions' display. I've never seen a display like the one that Legions had, that was cool. Latin Fantasy's display was also good.I just want to give props to both clubs. Whether we win or dont win, one thing is certain for all competitors. Improvement.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

naw Los.... fighting it better :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

look!!! its rabbit!!!... i didnt know u knew how to use a computer man!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

Yea it's me just checking out all the gossip


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Aug 8 2005, 06:17 PM~3563528
> *hey, anybody wanna buy a grant banjo style woodgrain steering wheel with polished adapter for gm for 200?
> *



got a pic


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Aug 8 2005, 06:40 PM~3563655
> *I want to give props to everyone that competed.I seen the Latin Fantasy's display as well as Legions' display. I've never seen a display like the one that Legions had, that was cool. Latin Fantasy's display was also good.I just want to give props to both clubs. Whether we win or dont win, one thing is certain for all competitors. Improvement.
> *



did any1 take pics of each club diplays?


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 7 2005, 09:25 PM~3558474
> *yeah tempers got a lil hot after they called out the club display winner, we thought that it was between us Lantin Cartel and us for sure.  if Cartel would of won we were cool with that but fuck its a done deal its jus one less show that we have to go to next year......and to the people amd police officers that said i threw it Fuck yall it wasnt me.................but i know who did and i aint saying shit :biggrin:
> *


sorry guys but i do know who did thow the trophy and that was not right yea be mad but throw things, because a piece flow off and hit my baby you just got lucky you did'nt hit any of the kids sitting in the front..
I really feel ya'll but still it was uncalled for..


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i dont have a camera, but this is the exact same one i got.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Aug 8 2005, 08:29 PM~3564038
> *i dont have a camera, but this is the exact same one i got.
> 
> *


I got one on my lac.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

nice huh?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

we r sorry about the trophey getting thrown and we are sorry bout the peice that hit ur baby...it was wrong on our part but like i said tempers got high real quick and the trophey got thrown. we should of handled it different but what done is done


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 8 2005, 08:16 PM~3563960
> *did any1 take pics of each club diplays?
> *


i got this one of jus our bike display we still had one car to the left and one full bike display to the right


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

it's not your fault but i do want her to sorry not you...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 8 2005, 07:44 PM~3564177
> *it's not your fault but i do want her to sorry not you...
> *



u writing a letter Bumper 2 Bumper?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 8 2005, 08:02 PM~3564320
> *u writing a letter Bumper 2 Bumper?
> *



guess not :uh:


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

it's not bumper2bumpers fault it the person who throw it...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

my member that did throw the trophey does not have internet access but i did speak with speak with them over the phone and let them know about the peice that flew off and they said they have the trophey and its all in tact and if u knew what part flew off let us know


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

hello you know who i am why would i tell you this when i'm cool with her..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

throwing trophies??


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hey look, we're on page 713...get it?!.......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2005, 09:27 PM~3564485
> *throwing trophies??
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Htown...........


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

who was boxing in the ring at the show, any famous people?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up Legions,ZAR, Disturbed


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 09:00 PM~3564707
> *who was boxing in the ring at the show, any famous people?
> *


more like slap boxing...... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 11:01 PM~3564720
> *more like slap boxing...... :biggrin:
> *


its a good thing i didnt watch it.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 10:00 PM~3564711
> *Wuz up Legions,ZAR, Disturbed
> *



whats the damn deal brother....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 10:00 PM~3564711
> *Wuz up Legions,ZAR, Disturbed
> *


jus here and u?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:24 PM~3558471
> *********H.L.C. EVENTS**********
> Houston Stylez CC Carwash:Aug 14th @Burgerking on I45S & AlmedaGeona behind  Almeda Mall..more info call MIKE (713 515 4350)Hypnotized CC Car Show : Aug.21..more info call Bird (832 473 1041)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 8 2005, 09:05 PM~3564751
> *jus here and u?
> *


jus catching up on the drama....  ...funny how it took some drama to get this topic up and going again....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord Ham...no work today????


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 09:14 PM~3564820
> *Lord Ham...no work today????
> *


vacation


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup sup


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 8 2005, 09:16 PM~3564832
> *vacation
> *


ha.....Much props on that first place homie.....  ....Wuts next for the Gator?? maybe a sliding ragtop and seagull wing doors.... :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 09:18 PM~3564846
> *ha.....Much props on that first place homie.....  ....Wuts next for the Gator?? maybe a sliding ragtop and seagull wing doors.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord Rec wuts up.....heard you coming out with a radical 10 speed bike :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

NO MATTER WHO THROWS A CARSHOW OR WHO JUDGES A SHOW THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE DRAMA. THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE TALK ABOUT FAVORTISM. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SOLUTIONS TO THE PROBLEM?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 10:21 PM~3564871
> *Lord Rec wuts up.....heard you coming out with a radical 10 speed bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey goof i thought it was a 12 speed... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 09:21 PM~3564871
> *Lord Rec wuts up.....heard you coming out with a radical 10 speed bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nono: dont say nothing no more !! dont talk about the $3000 paint job :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 8 2005, 09:24 PM~3564898
> *:angry:  :nono: dont say nothing no more !! dont talk about the $3000 paint job :angry:
> *


 :0 ..opps....SOOORRRRRYYYY....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 10:21 PM~3564871
> *Lord Rec wuts up.....heard you coming out with a radical 10 speed bike  :biggrin:
> *


yea i heard it had engraved spinners and a Suicide banana seat


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 8 2005, 09:26 PM~3564921
> *yea i heard it had engraved spinners and a Suicide banana seat
> *


 I had to do it you know me true "Mexican"
:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 8 2005, 09:26 PM~3564921
> *yea i heard it had engraved spinners and a Suicide banana seat
> *


dont forget the gold plated reflectors....
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 8 2005, 09:27 PM~3564929
> *I had to do it  you know me true "Mexican"
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 09:22 PM~3564877
> *NO MATTER WHO THROWS A CARSHOW OR WHO JUDGES A SHOW THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE DRAMA. THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE TALK ABOUT FAVORTISM. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SOLUTIONS TO THE PROBLEM?
> *


IMO theres no solution but to continue with the movement....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

who u waving to homes......


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 11:30 PM~3564953
> *IMO theres no solution but to continue with the movement....
> *


I'VE NOTICED THAT THERE HAS BEEN AN INCREASE IN ENTRYS AT THE LAST COUPLE OF SHOWS. JUST KEEP LOWRIDEN AND REP THE H.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL ITS PAST MY CURFEW, TIME TO GO TO SLEEP. LATERZ PEOPLE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 09:34 PM~3565000
> *I'VE NOTICED THAT THERE HAS BEEN AN INCREASE IN ENTRYS AT THE LAST COUPLE OF SHOWS. JUST KEEP LOWRIDEN AND REP THE H.
> *


yep..Houston is back .....  lets hope we start seeing more car clubs throwin picnics and car shows next yr....


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

_OFF THA SUBJECT HOMIES:_ WHO THA FUCK MADE THIS *K.K.K* BIGGET GOD*,"TOM DELAY", *THIS TEXAS NATIVE, BORN ALONG THE BANKS OF THE RIO GRANDE RIVER IN THE CITY OF LAREDO, MADE A RACIEST COMMENT TODAY ON A NEWS STATION IN HOUSTON TEXAS ABOUT ILLEGAL ALIENS IN THIS CITY. HE STATED THAT HE WOULD NOT PASS A BILL THAT WOULD GIVE HOUSTON TEXAS, MILLIONS OF DOLLARS IN GRANTS BECAUSE SO MANY ILLEGALS ARE GETTING AID, WHICH TOM DELAY DOES NOT APPROVE OF. HE STATED THAT ILLEGAL ALIENS AND THEIR NEW BORNS, SHOULD NOT GET THE SAME PRIVILAGES AS TRUE AMERICANS, AND THAT ILLEGALS SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO LEARN IN PUBLIC SCHOOLS NOR GET ANY TYPE OF MEDICAL AID WHAT SO EVER. THIS BRINGS TO MIND THE SAME SHIT THAT HAPPEND IN CALIFORNIA WITH PROP 187, BROUGHT BY ANOTHER PREJUDICE FUCKER"PETE WILSON".
"WE AS HISPANICS AND ANY OTHER MINORITY OR RACE, SHOULD VOTE THIS MUTHA FUCKER OUT OF WASHINGTON." TOM DELAY HAS GOT AWAY WITH SO MUCH BULL SHIT, HE SHOULD GO TO PRISON FOR ALL THE SCANDALS, SHADY DEALINGS, STRONG ARM TACTICS AND SO ON. I ALSO THINK WE NEED TO UNITE AND VOTE SOME REAL BALLZ INTO L.U.L.A.C, TO SPEAK FOR US, NOT THESE CLOWNS THAT LAG ON REAL SHIT THAT GOES DOWN WITH OUR PEOPLE.  
:angry:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 8 2005, 11:37 PM~3565032
> *yep..Houston is back .....  lets hope we start seeing more car clubs throwin picnics and car shows next yr....
> *


yes, yes more picnics...so I can get me some more trophies :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 11:22 PM~3564877
> *NO MATTER WHO THROWS A CARSHOW OR WHO JUDGES A SHOW THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE DRAMA. THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE TALK ABOUT FAVORTISM. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SOLUTIONS TO THE PROBLEM?
> *



If i had the money and support i would start something like NASCAR but for lowriding and man would shit be right. cause in nascar you pull some shit like that you can loose sponserships and suspended from races. or even be removed from nascar. just a thought i had. but shit would be right.

Thats a solution


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DAMN, i thought it was wednesday  

que onda lorenzo?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 11:22 PM~3564877
> *NO MATTER WHO THROWS A CARSHOW OR WHO JUDGES A SHOW THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE DRAMA. THERE IS ALWAYS GONNA BE TALK ABOUT FAVORTISM. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SOLUTIONS TO THE PROBLEM?
> *



in my opinion, the best thing to do is not let the sponsors or the ones throwing the show compete. whether their ride is clean or not, it will still look like favoritism. legions aparently has a legitimate complaint the promoters of the show should have taken charge of this situation. if he had just taken a few minutes to talk to them, i think that it would have smoothed out. no offense to either side.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Aug 9 2005, 02:23 AM~3565808
> *If i had the money and support i would start something like NASCAR but for lowriding and man would shit be right. cause in nascar you pull some shit like that you can loose sponserships and suspended from races. or even be removed from nascar. just a thought i had. but shit would be right.
> 
> Thats a solution
> *


good point. it's like the hopping contest. if shorty sponsors a hopping contest and he wins it all, it wouldn't look right. but.....you have to give him props for what he's achieved. from texas, wreckin shop everywhere. you can't be mad at the man for taking charge and competing well. i've heard alot of complaints about shorty when he drives up to shows, because people know it's hard to beat him. to most of us, hydraulics is fun and just for competition. that's how he makes his living. just wanted to give him some credit......


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Aug 8 2005, 10:59 PM~3565494
> *OFF THA SUBJECT HOMIES:      WHO THA FUCK MADE THIS K.K.K BIGGET GOD,"TOM DELAY", THIS TEXAS NATIVE, BORN ALONG THE BANKS OF THE RIO GRANDE RIVER IN THE CITY OF LAREDO, MADE A RACIEST COMMENT TODAY ON A NEWS STATION IN HOUSTON TEXAS ABOUT ILLEGAL ALIENS IN THIS CITY. HE STATED THAT HE WOULD NOT PASS A BILL THAT WOULD GIVE HOUSTON TEXAS, MILLIONS OF DOLLARS IN GRANTS BECAUSE SO MANY ILLEGALS ARE GETTING AID, WHICH TOM DELAY DOES NOT APPROVE OF. HE STATED THAT ILLEGAL ALIENS AND THEIR NEW BORNS, SHOULD NOT GET THE SAME PRIVILAGES AS TRUE AMERICANS, AND THAT ILLEGALS SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO LEARN IN PUBLIC SCHOOLS NOR GET ANY TYPE OF MEDICAL AID WHAT SO EVER. THIS BRINGS TO MIND THE SAME SHIT THAT HAPPEND IN CALIFORNIA WITH PROP 187, BROUGHT BY ANOTHER PREJUDICE FUCKER"PETE WILSON".
> "WE AS HISPANICS AND ANY OTHER MINORITY OR RACE, SHOULD VOTE THIS MUTHA FUCKER OUT OF WASHINGTON." TOM DELAY HAS GOT AWAY WITH SO MUCH BULL SHIT, HE SHOULD GO TO PRISON FOR ALL THE SCANDALS, SHADY DEALINGS, STRONG ARM TACTICS AND SO ON.  I ALSO THINK WE NEED TO UNITE AND VOTE SOME REAL BALLZ INTO L.U.L.A.C, TO SPEAK FOR US, NOT THESE CLOWNS THAT LAG ON REAL SHIT THAT GOES DOWN WITH OUR PEOPLE.
> :angry:
> *


I agree i never liked him its just gonna take everyone who can vote to vote


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Whats going down H-town.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

just chillin here nothing much going on


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 8 2005, 06:11 PM~3563494
> *sup sup jus catchin' up drama drama drama...and some1 who will remain names sayin' my future wife to my sister.... :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Ice Block you know I would be honored to be your brother InLaw! Tell your sis I said Hello...

 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 9 2005, 09:21 AM~3569618
> *Ice Block you know I would be honored to be your brother InLaw! Tell your sis I said Hello...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he has been hiding her from me. :scrutinize:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2005, 08:11 AM~3569374
> *in my opinion, the best thing to do is not let the sponsors or the ones throwing the show compete. whether their ride is clean or not, it will still look like favoritism. legions aparently has a legitimate complaint the promoters of the show should have taken charge of this situation. if he had just taken a few minutes to talk to them, i think that it would have smoothed out. no offense to either side.
> *


We tryed to talk to Richard. We went up to him 2 times and both times he said that he would be right there. We were one of the last people to leve, but he never came up too us. Its all over now. I just thaugh that was not cool at all.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Aug 9 2005, 10:40 AM~3569695
> *We tryed to talk to Richard. We went up to him 2 times and both times he said that he would be right there. We were one of the last people to leve, but he never came up too us. Its all over now. I just thaugh that was not cool at all.
> *


yeah i would have been pissed too if he didn't talk to me about an issue i had. but you live and learn. i'm sure he doesn't like that the situation happened and i'm sure it will affect future turnouts for his shows. keep your head up homie....maybe next time, you should display some of those unfortunate girls that have to dance naked on poles by your bikes....  ...bet that would get the judge's attention...haha.....good luck on your vegas trip!


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 8 2005, 03:04 PM~3562440
> *as a club we dont have nothing personal against Latin Fantasy but if a member is a sponser (and from what i was told shorties was and we can be wrong about that too) the club should of been asked to display only and not compete.
> 
> as for the money being offered to us we were not going to take it like that and we walked away from it.  we tried to talk to Richard to protest the judgement but he never showed up to talk to us like he said he was so we finished loading up and left.
> ...


Legions in regards to your post, if a member is sponsoring any part of the show then the whole club is supposed to display.

Because if that is the case then Petie "Wolverine" judeges the Magnificos show every year and wins best bike. But he's not a sponsor he's just paid to judge! Wouldn't that be a conflict of interest aswell maybe legions should only display aswell! Oh yeah, John Chuck Displays, but Tru Eminence Competes and Judges, John correct me if I'm wrong. 

Point I'm trying to make is these are seperate entities. The other thing is in Houston the Lowriding community isn't the largest one. It's be hard going somewhere and not knowing either a judge or promoter.

As far as the rumors or lies of Shorty's to be or not be a sponsor, His contribution to the event was to sponsor the first batch of fliers which is why his logo was on the fliers. But Budweiser was the main sponsor and I know that we all know this but when a trophy is slammed into the ground and a fight breaks out from earlier that day no relation to this subject but Main Sponsors and George R. Brown Reps see this stuff and next time someone new or old wants to have a show there or Reliant guess what the cost just goes up which affects us all higher entry fees, 2 wrist bands instead of 3 etc, etc...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

DRAMA DRAMA BLA BLA BLA DRAMA DRAMA BLA BLA BLA. I HEAR DRAMA, SO MUCH DRAMA. I HATE DRAMA . BUT SINCE WE ARE ON THE SUBJECT OF DRAMA DOES ANY1 WANT DRAMA ???????? :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 9 2005, 10:21 AM~3569618
> *Ice Block you know I would be honored to be your brother InLaw! Tell your sis I said Hello...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ok ok ill tell her and latin i havent been hiding her from you jus keepin her away... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 9 2005, 11:37 AM~3569955
> *Legions in regards to your post, if a member is sponsoring any part of the show then the whole club is supposed to display.
> 
> Because if that is the case then Petie "Wolverine" judeges the Magnificos show every year and wins best bike. But he's not a sponsor he's just paid to judge! Wouldn't that be a conflict of interest aswell maybe legions should only display aswell! Oh yeah, John Chuck Displays, but Tru Eminence Competes and Judges, John correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...


can't we all just get along??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 9 2005, 11:13 AM~3570104
> *ok ok ill tell her and latin i havent been hiding her from you jus keepin her away... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: invite me over to your casa for dinner one night. lol.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2005, 10:58 AM~3570040
> *DRAMA DRAMA BLA BLA BLA DRAMA DRAMA BLA BLA BLA. I HEAR DRAMA, SO MUCH DRAMA. I HATE DRAMA . BUT SINCE WE ARE ON THE SUBJECT OF DRAMA DOES ANY1 WANT DRAMA ???????? :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


nah i'm not into theater nor novelas. how about reality shows?


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Latin sorry bro she's spoken for, ICE Block let latin down easy


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 9 2005, 10:37 AM~3569955
> *Legions in regards to your post, if a member is sponsoring any part of the show then the whole club is supposed to display.
> 
> Because if that is the case then Petie "Wolverine" judeges the Magnificos show every year and wins best bike. But he's not a sponsor he's just paid to judge! Wouldn't that be a conflict of interest aswell maybe legions should only display aswell! Oh yeah, John Chuck Displays, but Tru Eminence Competes and Judges, John correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...



that point has been brought up b4 and thats why last year wolverine was not there at all and only displayed the year b4 and the idea was brought up that we will either not attend the show or only display at this years event to end any drama that came up last year.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 9 2005, 12:05 PM~3570457
> *Latin sorry bro she's spoken for, ICE Block let latin down easy
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 9 2005, 10:37 AM~3569955
> *Legions in regards to your post, if a member is sponsoring any part of the show then the whole club is supposed to display.
> 
> Because if that is the case then Petie "Wolverine" judeges the Magnificos show every year and wins best bike. But he's not a sponsor he's just paid to judge! Wouldn't that be a conflict of interest aswell maybe legions should only display aswell! Oh yeah, John Chuck Displays, but Tru Eminence Competes and Judges, John correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...



YOU ARE RIGHT WHEN YOU SAY THAT JUST BECAUSE A MEMBER OF A CLUB WHO OWNS A BUSINESS HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH A SHOW THE CLUB SHOULDN'T BE KEPT FROM SHOWING. I AGREE WITH THAT. PEOPLE TRIED TO SAY THAT ABOUT LOS MAGNIFICOS LAST YEAR IN REGARDS TO PETEY AND LEGIONS. THE THING IS THAT PETEY IS NOT PART OF LEGIONS.........HE DOESN'T ATTEND MEETINGS OR HELP OUT WITH THE CLUB. HE HAS BACKED OFF THE BIKE A LITTLE BIT SINCE OTHER MATTERS HAVE BECOME MORE IMPORTANT AND I HAVE TAKEN MORE CONTROL OF THE BIKE. HE STILL CONTRIBUTES BUT IS IN NO WAY A MEMBER OF LEGIONS. SO THAT ARGUMENT WOULDN'T REALLY STICK.

HERE WE ARE TALKING ABOUT SOMEONE WHO IS LISTED ON A FLIER FOR A CAR SHOW, WHICH WOULD LEAD EVERYONE TO ASSUME THAT HE IS INVOLVED SOMEHOW WITH THE SHOW, PARTICIPATING IN THE SHOW AS A COMPETITOR. NO MATTER WHAT IS SAID THAT IS JUST WRONG. I THINK HE ALSO COMPETED IN THE HOP AND/OR DANCE AND WON CASH PRIZE THERE AS WELL. WE ALL KNOW IT WAS GIVEN TO HIM, BUT IF SHORTY SHOWS UP AT JUST ABOUT ANY HOP/DANCE COMP HE WILL WIN SINCE HE IS THAT GOOD.

HONESTLY I KNEW IT WOULD BE HARD FOR A BIKE CLUB TO COMPETE FOR BEST DISPLAY WITH CAR CLUBS, BUT WE TRIED AND I HONESTLY THINK POLITICS ASIDE WE HAD THE BEST DISPLAY. THE WAY I SEE IT IS THAT ALL LATIN FANTASY DID WAS PARK THEIR CARS ON CARPET AND SET SOME TREES AND TROPHIES DOWN. IT WAS GOOD DON'T GET ME WRONG, BUT NOTHING ABOVE THE NORM. THAT WOULD BE JUST LIKE US PUTTING OUR BIKES ON A CARPET AND ROPING IT OFF........NOTHING SPECTACULAR. WE ACTUALLY DID SOMETHING DIFFERENT CREATED A MOUNTAINSIDE OF BIKES. THAT IS SOMETHING I DON'T THINK ANYONE CAN SAY THEY DID. I KNOW IT IS NOT FAIR OR POSSIBLE FOR A CAR TO DO THAT BUT THE POINT IS SOMETHING WAS DONE OUT OF THE ORDINARY.

BUT LIKE IT WAS SAID WHAT HAPPENED HAPPENED AND WE ALL MOVE ON. NOW YOU KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT. THE SHOW WAS A GOOD ONE.......NICE TURNOUT AND LOW ENTRY FEES.......BUT LIKE EVERY SHOW SOME PEOPLE FEEL THEY WERE WRONGED AND THIS JUST HAPPENED TO BE THE CASE WITH US.

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO TOOK MOST MEMBERS??


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

latin fantasy took most entries


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 9 2005, 12:06 PM~3570462
> *that point has been brought up b4 and thats why last year wolverine was not there at all and only displayed the year b4 and the idea was brought up that we will either not attend the show or only display at this years event to end any drama that came up last year.
> *



THAT HAS BEEN A PROBLEM FOR SOME YEARS.......THAT IS WHY WE DIDN'T SHOW UP AT ALL LAST YEAR. THE YEAR BEFORE AFTER WE WON THE BIKE OF THE YEAR TITLE WE COULDN'T EVEN COMPETE AT A HOMETOWN SHOW.

WE SHOW UP THAT CERTAIN BIKES DON'T SINCE THEY KNOW WE WOULD WIN ANYWAY. WELL WE STAYED HOME LAST YEAR AND GUESS WHAT.........THOSE BIKES STILL STAYED AWAY OR STILL GOT WHAT THEY WOULD HAVE GOTTEN IF WE WOULD HAVE SHOWED.


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

and maybe petey isn't part of the club but if you go to los magnifico's web site petey and chris are part of the los magnifico's crew...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 9 2005, 12:25 PM~3570554
> *latin fantasy took most entries
> *


HOW?? LOOKING AT THEIR BEST CLUB DISPLAY I COUNT 10 CARS AND TWO BIKES. THAT IS 12 ENTRIES.

WE HAD 9 BIKES 2 PEDAL CARS AND 1 CAR........THAT EQUALS 12........I THOUGHT LATIN IMAGE OR LATIN CARTEL HAD MORE THAN THAT??

WAS THERE MONEY INVOLVED IN THAT AS WELL??


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 9 2005, 12:26 PM~3570564
> *and maybe petey isn't part of the club but if you go to los magnifico's web site petey and chris are part of the los magnifico's crew...
> *



YEAH THAT IS TRUE. THIS WILL BE MY THIRD YEAR HELPING OUT.........THAT IS WHY SINCE I HAVE BEEN INVOLVED THE LAST TWO YEARS WE HAVEN'T SHOWED. I DON'T DO BIKES SO I HAVE NO DIRECT OUTCOME. BUT IT ISN'T LIKE LEGION BIKES LOSE TO CERTAIN BIKE AT OTHER SHOWS..........THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN WIN AT LOS MAGNIFICOS. LEGION BIKES USUALLY TAKE FIRST EVERYWHERE WE SHOW........


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

hoppers and dancers were included as an entry


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 9 2005, 12:34 PM~3570627
> *hoppers and dancers were included as an entry
> *



I NEVER KNEW THE HOPPERS REPRESENTED LATIN FANTASY.........I THOUGHT THEY WERE PART OF HIS BUSINESS.......SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS........SOUNDS A BIT SHADY..........BUT LIKE I SAID NOW YOU KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 9 2005, 01:36 PM~3570645
> *I NEVER KNEW THE HOPPERS REPRESENTED LATIN FANTASY.........I THOUGHT THEY WERE PART OF HIS BUSINESS.......SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS........SOUNDS A BIT SHADY..........BUT LIKE I SAID NOW YOU KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT.
> *





So you are saying since I have a paint and body shop business and I paint a car for myself then I am not able to enter under my own club name, that I have to enter as my business?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Aug 9 2005, 01:02 PM~3570794
> *So you are saying since I have a paint and body shop business and I paint a car for myself then I am not able to enter under my own club name, that I have to enter as my business?
> *



NO, I AM SAYING THAT I HAVE NEVER NOTICED HIS HOPPERS AND DANCERS REPPING THE CLUB.........NOT THAT THEY CAN'T. I HAVE SEEN THEM AT MANY SHOWS JUST THAT I GUESS I DIDN'T NOTICE THAT. I ALWAYS THOUGHT THEY REPRESENTED REDS TEAM TEXAS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT.......BUT I GUESS THAT IS JUST WHO THEY USE FOR PARTS OR WHATEVER.......


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 9 2005, 01:21 PM~3570537
> *HERE WE ARE TALKING ABOUT SOMEONE WHO IS LISTED ON A FLIER FOR A CAR SHOW, WHICH WOULD LEAD EVERYONE TO ASSUME THAT HE IS INVOLVED SOMEHOW WITH THE SHOW, PARTICIPATING IN THE SHOW AS A COMPETITOR.  NO MATTER WHAT IS SAID THAT IS JUST WRONG.  I THINK HE ALSO COMPETED IN THE HOP AND/OR DANCE AND WON CASH PRIZE THERE AS WELL.  WE ALL KNOW IT WAS GIVEN TO HIM, BUT IF SHORTY SHOWS UP AT JUST ABOUT ANY HOP/DANCE COMP HE WILL WIN SINCE HE IS THAT GOOD.
> 
> *


He was listed on the flyer, but like I said in an earlier post, doesn't Red's and CCE sponser Lowrider magazine? And are they not allowed to still compete?


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 9 2005, 11:36 AM~3570645
> *I NEVER KNEW THE HOPPERS REPRESENTED LATIN FANTASY.........I THOUGHT THEY WERE PART OF HIS BUSINESS.......SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS........SOUNDS A BIT SHADY..........BUT LIKE I SAID NOW YOU KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT.
> *


Any Hopper, Dancer, Model, BIKE Car Truck were considered an entry Shorty is representing his club Latin Fantasy the hoppers and Dancers are built by Shortys Hydraulics. 

All in all what I'm hearing is if your a buisness owner in this industry you shouldn't compete cause it's not like the club was created overnnight. It's been around for atleast 20 years doing jugetes para el barrio the last 12 years of which I've been a part of the last 5yrs.

This is the last reply I make on this subject.

Chuca
Latin Fantasy CC


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Aug 9 2005, 01:15 PM~3570855
> *He was listed on the flyer, but like I said in an earlier post, doesn't Red's and CCE sponser Lowrider magazine?  And are they not allowed to still compete?
> *



I AM NOT SURE ABOUT HIS, BUT I THINK VEHICLES SPONSORED BY THOSE COMPANIES COMPETE, BUT I DON'T THINK THEY HAVE A VEHICLE OWNED BY THE COMPANY THAT COMPETES. COULD BE WRONG THOUGH.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Aug 9 2005, 01:15 PM~3570856
> *Any Hopper, Dancer, Model, BIKE Car Truck were considered an entry Shorty is representing his club Latin Fantasy the hoppers and Dancers are built by Shortys Hydraulics.
> 
> All in all what I'm hearing is if your a buisness owner in this industry you shouldn't compete cause it's not like the club was created overnnight. It's been around for atleast 20 years doing jugetes para el barrio the last 12 years of which I've been a part of the last 5yrs.
> ...


IF THAT WAS THE CASE THEN YEAH I SEE HOW LATIN FANTASY TOOK MOST MEMBERS/ENTRIES.

THE ONLY THING I MYSELF AM SAYING IS IF A BUSINESS HAS AN INTEREST IN THE SHOW BY WAY OF HELPING THE SHOW OUT OR SPONSORING A SHOW THAT BUSINESS SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE. PEOPLE CAN SEE IT AS OH HE HELPED THE SHOW SO THE SHOW IS HELPING HIM.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 9 2005, 02:22 PM~3570898
> *IF THAT WAS THE CASE THEN YEAH I SEE HOW LATIN FANTASY TOOK MOST MEMBERS/ENTRIES.
> 
> THE ONLY THING I MYSELF AM SAYING IS IF A BUSINESS HAS AN INTEREST IN THE SHOW BY WAY OF HELPING THE SHOW OUT OR SPONSORING A SHOW THAT BUSINESS SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.  PEOPLE CAN SEE IT AS OH HE HELPED THE SHOW SO THE SHOW IS HELPING HIM.....
> *



i understand both sides, but it does make it look like favoritism even if it's not. i guess it would be like lowrider magazine building a car, and then showing it at all the events as a competitor.

we had a carshow here and i voted for none of our rides to show for that simple reason, we also used outside judges.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i wish that there was a separate catagory for a "shop" hop/dance. that would really make people come out with their shop vehicles and not compete against the street cars.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

whats the deal people


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps drama , what i miss out on. im all late and shit.lmao


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who cares about a display its a carshow. the car should be the main attraction not the display. :uh:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2005, 02:41 PM~3571392
> *who cares about a display its a carshow. the car should be the main attraction not the display.  :uh:
> *



TRUE........LETS FOCUS ON THE ENTRIES AND MOVE ON.

ALL IS WELL IN LOWRIDERLAND.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2005, 03:41 PM~3571392
> *who cares about a display its a carshow. the car should be the main attraction not the display.  :uh:
> *


it's a big deal when time and effort are put into it. when pride is involved it's the same as putting that effort into your ride.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Are we into lowriding just for the awards and trophies or for the love of the sport?
I’m in this because I LOVE CADILLAC’S…… I never win money at shows and if I did cool, but I’m not going to loose sleep over what I place or what I win.
I have a passion for cars that’s what I’m here!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 8 2005, 02:44 PM~3561878
> *I THINK HE IS WORKEN OVERTIME TO PAY FOR THE WEDDING. LOL
> *


wedding? hell no sick sick sick man


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2005, 01:54 PM~3571102
> *i wish that there was a separate catagory for a "shop" hop/dance. that would really make people come out with their shop vehicles and not compete against the street cars.
> *


i believe thats how it used to be back in the day .. but then the average joes complained that it wasnt fair to compete with shops remember thats when that guy from reds killed that other guy....point being you cant please everyone ...no matter how much you try and unfortunately this will always happen when the competition gets so tough...just a matter of life ................


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 9 2005, 05:25 PM~3572089
> *wedding? hell no sick sick sick man
> *



get into some bad stuff over the weekend homie?


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

the way as i see it is bigg props to legions and latin fantasy.......

but see it takes a big man to admit his mistakes legions has admitted and apologised about their actions ...which is something they could 've easily avoided

the shows outcomes were probably not what some of us expected...but the rewards of having some good quality rides and some great displays makes it way better..and shows that lowriding is not dead.....in houston

but it takes all of us to make it happen.

legions ..we all know or imagine what it takes $$$$ to go to vegas ..so why dont yall set up some fundraisers and im pretty sure the lowriding community will support yall cause after all when yall show up there yall just dont represent legions yall represent houston and texas as whole..

and the same goes for latin fantasy on their toys for tots show..we need to support eachother..regardless of what goes at the shows ..whats done is done..lets just keep it on so the whole scene can keep growin...

my 2 cents


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2005, 04:37 PM~3572148
> *get into some bad stuff over the weekend homie?
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

man Shorty can never win with yall winers......if he shows up yall bitch and complain, and if he don't show yall bitch and moan, cause he's not their to entertain yall :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Aug 9 2005, 05:37 PM~3572150
> *the way as i see it is bigg props to legions and latin fantasy.......
> 
> but see  it takes a big man to admit his mistakes legions has admitted and apologised  about their actions ...which is something they could 've easily avoided
> ...


good reason why the HLC and ULA are important to the lowriding community. either one of these organizations would be helpful in any fundraiser/volunteer situation. bringing everyone together is the main objective of both organizations.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2005, 04:56 PM~3571891
> *Are we into lowriding just for the awards and trophies or for the love of the sport?
> I’m in this because I LOVE CADILLAC’S…… I never win money at shows and if I did cool, but I’m not going to loose sleep over what I place or what I win.
> I have a passion for cars that’s what I’m here!
> *



you just a big balla!!! you got your trophie dammit!!! A CONVERTIBLE LAC!!!  i go to show as well...win or lose!!! it's all about representing!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2005, 04:40 PM~3572176
> *good reason why the HLC and ULA are important to the lowriding community. either one of these organizations would be helpful in any fundraiser/volunteer situation. bringing everyone together is the main objective of both organizations.
> *


exactly............... but that means everyone needs to support one another and leave old drama in the past and learn to move on..you dont have to love one another just respect one anothers thats all.....................


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2005, 03:56 PM~3571891
> *Are we into lowriding just for the awards and trophies or for the love of the sport?
> I’m in this because I LOVE CADILLAC’S…… I never win money at shows and if I did cool, but I’m not going to loose sleep over what I place or what I win.
> I have a passion for cars that’s what I’m here!
> *


very very true .... I go to shows I get 1st 2nd and even 3rd and if I always wanted 1st I would do everything to my car so that I would get it ..... As 4 the display thing if no money was offered then no 1 would care just the way I see it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 9 2005, 04:25 PM~3572089
> *wedding? hell no sick sick sick man
> *


que onda juanito.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Aug 8 2005, 07:29 PM~3564038
> *i dont have a camera, but this is the exact same one i got.
> 
> 
> ...


how much?? do the spokes have rust :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i got another solution,how bout we get a judge from each camp,and a neutral judge thats not a part of of either camp and form a new judging crew,,,!!!just an idea,that can become a solution


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

tstststs, 2 all of you all that think im this mr leatherface person you are so wrong. you have no earthly idea who the hell i am. so get over it. i also see that there is still a bunch of drama about the show this past weekend. every one just needs to suck it up and get over it. or just never go to his show again if there is that much drama. this is just my few cents. like it or not, i made these comments.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 9 2005, 04:56 PM~3572506
> *tstststs, 2 all of you all that think im this mr leatherface person you are so wrong. you have no earthly idea who the hell i am. so get over it.  i also see that there is still a bunch of drama about the show this past weekend. every one just needs to suck it up and get over it. or just never go to his show again if there is that much drama. this is just my few cents. like it or not, i made these comments.
> *


your chuck,(aka) gaylord fucker,dont matter u still a coward for hiding behind a screenname


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 9 2005, 07:09 PM~3572550
> *your chuck,(aka) gaylord fucker,dont matter u still a coward for hiding behind a screenname
> *


first of all i dont know who the hell u are talkn about. u need 2 get ur shit striaght. cause u sure dont know what you are talkn about. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im a little confused. was a bike club expecting to win best display at a carshow can someone please clarify


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey wuzz up
lone star, tequilalow57, vandalized318, 713ridaz
:wave:


Hey Vandalized seen the ring you got, very nice...congrats homie


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

thanks


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

It was nice to recieve a ring instead of a trophy.


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Aug 9 2005, 06:24 PM~3572616
> *It was nice to recieve a ring instead of a trophy.
> *



props on your truck homie ...its come a long way it sure looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

congrat's vandalized 318 for geting 1 over all truck's . you got a clean truck man nice to met you hope to see you at more up coming shows.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 9 2005, 05:45 PM~3572197
> *very very true .... I go to shows I get 1st 2nd and even 3rd and if I always wanted 1st I would do everything to my car so that I would get it ..... As 4 the display thing if no money was offered then no 1 would care just the way I see it.
> *


My car has taken 2nd and 3rd..... Was it fair? Maybe not IMO but I wasnt there for a prize. I was there b/c I love tha shows!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2005, 05:43 PM~3572697
> *My car has taken 2nd and 3rd..... Was it fair? Maybe not IMO but I wasnt there for a prize. I was there b/c I love tha shows!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2005, 05:17 PM~3572581
> *im a little confused. was a bike club expecting to win best display at a carshow can someone please clarify
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Aug 9 2005, 07:24 PM~3572616
> *It was nice to recieve a ring instead of a trophy.
> *


Thats different :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2005, 07:44 PM~3572698
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Remember that 4 door Lincolin beat me :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2005, 05:46 PM~3572710
> *Remember that 4 door Lincolin beat me :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks, I'm glad all the work is paying off.  

What's up to everyone!


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

Hey Individuals where were y'all at. I didn't see y'all at the show.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Aug 9 2005, 07:54 PM~3572748
> *Thanks, I'm glad all the work is paying off.
> 
> What's up to everyone!
> *


I would love to see it on Hwy 6 again :biggrin: flippin!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Aug 9 2005, 07:55 PM~3572756
> *Hey Individuals where were y'all at.  I didn't see y'all at the show.
> *


I was busy  as for the rest I'm not sure......


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

It does hit Hwy 6. Y'all are just always hiding. Ask Juan.


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

Are you gonna make it the San Antonio show?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Aug 9 2005, 08:01 PM~3572782
> *Are you gonna make it the San Antonio show?
> *


I just miss ya I guess........... As for SA I plan on going but I may be on 7nights a week soon we have another section of I-45 were paving.......  Damn construction :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2005, 06:03 PM~3572795
> *I just miss ya I guess........... As for SA I plan on going but I may be on 7nights a week soon we have another section of I-45 were paving.......  Damn construction :angry:
> *


so yourea bricklayer?


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

I might not make it to SA, So if you want to use the trailer, let me know.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Aug 9 2005, 08:24 PM~3572906
> *I might not make it to SA, So if you want to use the trailer, let me know.
> *



I want to use your trailer...

for smugglin coronas

:biggrin:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Aug 9 2005, 09:18 PM~3573273
> *:biggrin:
> *



Michaelle will be contacting you for the shoot, I gave her the project. She is looking for a model, under 130lbs you said?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

boiler!!!!!

where ya been man, you missed some "boxing" at the show Sunday!


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

sup victor dogg!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2005, 07:23 PM~3573313
> *boiler!!!!!
> 
> where ya been man, you missed some "boxing" at the show Sunday!
> *


zup yall, well couldn't make 2 the show, had 2 take care of my brother he got really sick over the weeknd i even had 2 take him 2 the emergency room, but he is doing better now, also tony got injured at work , got a 2.5 inch nail inside his knee, he was at ben tub hospital, and my brother was next door at hermann, so we didn't have the best weeknd, but we should be ready 4 any next show.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2005, 09:50 PM~3573540
> *zup yall, well couldn't make 2 the show, had 2 take care of my brother he got really sick over the weeknd  i even had 2 take him 2 the emergency room, but he is doing better now, also tony got injured at work , got a 2.5 inch nail inside his knee, he was at ben tub hospital, and my brother was next door at hermann, so we didn't have the best weeknd, but we should be ready 4 any next show.
> *



Man! sorry to hear that, hope everyone recovers soon.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2005, 07:50 PM~3573540
> *zup yall, well couldn't make 2 the show, had 2 take care of my brother he got really sick over the weeknd  i even had 2 take him 2 the emergency room, but he is doing better now, also tony got injured at work , got a 2.5 inch nail inside his knee, he was at ben tub hospital, and my brother was next door at hermann, so we didn't have the best weeknd, but we should be ready 4 any next show.
> *


how long did he wait at ben taub to get treated. 17hrs?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2005, 12:54 PM~3571102
> *i wish that there was a separate catagory for a "shop" hop/dance. that would really make people come out with their shop vehicles and not compete against the street cars.
> *


i defenetly agree also, shops against shops and street cars agains streetcars, we spend most of our time at work, not working on our hoppers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2005, 07:56 PM~3573600
> *how long did he wait at ben taub to get treated. 17hrs?
> *


some like that, but even me and my bro had 2 wait like 4 hours to see anybody, i guess u must be dying in order 4 them 2 really take a look at u :uh: :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2005, 07:53 PM~3573577
> *Man! sorry to hear that, hope everyone recovers soon.
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro, can't wait 2 see the rematch of corrales and castillo, who do u think will win this time


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I dont know man... I really liked Corrales before his stay in the big house... I dont know now. Its gonna be close.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2005, 07:59 PM~3573631
> *some like that, but even me and my bro had 2 wait like 4 hours to see anybody, i guess u must be dying in order 4 them 2 really take a look at u :uh:  :angry:
> *


yea i work there sometimes. and its bad. ive seen people on backboards for up to 24 hrs before getting treated. that place is over crowded and understaffed.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2005, 08:05 PM~3573676
> *I dont know man... I really liked Corrales before his stay in the big house... I dont know now. Its gonna be close.
> *


i use 2 like corrales also but after last fight when he threw the mouth piece out on purpose, i was going mad crazy :biggrin: but i know it's going 2 be a great fight :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2005, 05:17 PM~3572581
> *im a little confused. was a bike club expecting to win best display at a carshow can someone please clarify
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2005, 01:41 PM~3571392
> *who cares about a display its a carshow. the car should be the main attraction not the display.  :uh:
> *



i agree but to some folks its about the prize $$$ for best display







"greed is the root to all evil"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:24 PM~3558471
> *********H.L.C. EVENTS**********
> Houston Stylez CC Carwash:Aug 14th @Burgerking on I45S & AlmedaGeona behind  Almeda Mall..more info call MIKE (713 515 4350)
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:24 PM~3558471
> *********H.L.C. EVENTS**********
> Houston Stylez CC Carwash:Aug 14th @Burgerking on I45S & AlmedaGeona behind  Almeda Mall..more info call MIKE (713 515 4350)
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a list of the upcoming events for houston?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn nevermind i see it now, thanks goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2005, 08:45 PM~3573937
> *damn nevermind i see it now, thanks goofy
> *


..no problem.....theres a show this weekend at Tequila Lopez off hwy6


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2005, 07:46 PM~3572710
> *Remember that 4 door Lincolin beat me :uh:
> *


YOU PROLLY LOST BECAUSE U HAVE A CONVERTIBLE!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz da deal Zar.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 8 2005, 05:56 PM~3563427
> *by glenbrook?
> *


Naw David... the area is called GlenMeadows ....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT WINNING OR LOSING DOESNT MATTER TO THEM ALSO THAT TROPHYS ARE IMPORTANT TO THEM. SO IF SOMEONE THREW A SHOW THAT WAS NOT GOING TO ISSUE TROPHYS AND AWARDS, WOULD PEOPLE STILL ENTER THEIR RIDES? I KNOW MYSELF AND OTHERS WOULD ENTER OUR RIDES JUST TO REPRESENT THE HOUSTON LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. ITS NOT ALL ABOUT TROPHYS AND MONEY. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A SHOW WITH NO TROPHYS AND CASH AWARDS, THAT WILL SHOW WHO IS REALLY DOWN.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 9 2005, 11:04 PM~3574047
> *SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT WINNING OR LOSING DOESNT MATTER TO THEM ALSO THAT TROPHYS ARE IMPORTANT TO THEM. SO IF SOMEONE THREW A SHOW THAT WAS NOT GOING TO ISSUE TROPHYS AND AWARDS, WOULD PEOPLE STILL ENTER THEIR RIDES? I KNOW MYSELF AND OTHERS WOULD ENTER OUR RIDES JUST TO REPRESENT THE HOUSTON LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. ITS NOT ALL ABOUT TROPHYS AND MONEY. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A SHOW WITH NO TROPHYS AND CASH AWARDS, THAT WILL SHOW WHO IS REALLY DOWN.
> *


that is the damm truth right there!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 9 2005, 10:04 PM~3574047
> *SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT WINNING OR LOSING DOESNT MATTER TO THEM ALSO THAT TROPHYS ARE IMPORTANT TO THEM. SO IF SOMEONE THREW A SHOW THAT WAS NOT GOING TO ISSUE TROPHYS AND AWARDS, WOULD PEOPLE STILL ENTER THEIR RIDES? I KNOW MYSELF AND OTHERS WOULD ENTER OUR RIDES JUST TO REPRESENT THE HOUSTON LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. ITS NOT ALL ABOUT TROPHYS AND MONEY. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A SHOW WITH NO TROPHYS AND CASH AWARDS, THAT WILL SHOW WHO IS REALLY DOWN.
> *



THAT IS A GOOD POINT.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 9 2005, 09:04 PM~3574047
> *SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT WINNING OR LOSING DOESNT MATTER TO THEM ALSO THAT TROPHYS ARE IMPORTANT TO THEM. SO IF SOMEONE THREW A SHOW THAT WAS NOT GOING TO ISSUE TROPHYS AND AWARDS, WOULD PEOPLE STILL ENTER THEIR RIDES? I KNOW MYSELF AND OTHERS WOULD ENTER OUR RIDES JUST TO REPRESENT THE HOUSTON LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. ITS NOT ALL ABOUT TROPHYS AND MONEY. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A SHOW WITH NO TROPHYS AND CASH AWARDS, THAT WILL SHOW WHO IS REALLY DOWN.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

BAY89 .. you from the dirty bay??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 9 2005, 10:59 PM~3574010
> *wuz da deal Zar.....
> *


CHILLEN,TIRED,BORED,HUNGRY,SLEEPY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up bigtyme....hows that trike coming along


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

It's coming along.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2005, 09:45 PM~3573931
> *does anyone have a list of the upcoming events for houston?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 9 2005, 11:04 PM~3574047
> *SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT WINNING OR LOSING DOESNT MATTER TO THEM ALSO THAT TROPHYS ARE IMPORTANT TO THEM. SO IF SOMEONE THREW A SHOW THAT WAS NOT GOING TO ISSUE TROPHYS AND AWARDS, WOULD PEOPLE STILL ENTER THEIR RIDES? I KNOW MYSELF AND OTHERS WOULD ENTER OUR RIDES JUST TO REPRESENT THE HOUSTON LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. ITS NOT ALL ABOUT TROPHYS AND MONEY. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A SHOW WITH NO TROPHYS AND CASH AWARDS, THAT WILL SHOW WHO IS REALLY DOWN.
> *




A Picnic? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2005, 08:41 AM~3579476
> *A Picnic?    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Aug 9 2005, 07:24 PM~3572906
> *I might not make it to SA, So if you want to use the trailer, let me know.
> *


 :cheesy: I might be needing a trailer to use for San Antonio ... if this other one doesn't come through that I'm supposed to buy this weekend ... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 9 2005, 10:04 PM~3574047
> *SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT WINNING OR LOSING DOESNT MATTER TO THEM ALSO THAT TROPHYS ARE IMPORTANT TO THEM. SO IF SOMEONE THREW A SHOW THAT WAS NOT GOING TO ISSUE TROPHYS AND AWARDS, WOULD PEOPLE STILL ENTER THEIR RIDES? I KNOW MYSELF AND OTHERS WOULD ENTER OUR RIDES JUST TO REPRESENT THE HOUSTON LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. ITS NOT ALL ABOUT TROPHYS AND MONEY. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A SHOW WITH NO TROPHYS AND CASH AWARDS, THAT WILL SHOW WHO IS REALLY DOWN.
> *


thats a good idea. why don't the HLC try the idea out at the hypnotized carshow. Pay the entry fee, but don't expect to win any cash or prizes. like that hypnotized can still make their money and yall prove your point  


Hypnotized CC Car Show : Aug.21..more info call Bird (832 473 1041)


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2005, 10:06 AM~3579551
> *thats a good idea.  why don't the HLC try the idea out at the hypnotized carshow.  Pay the entry fee, but don't expect to win any cash or prizes.  like that hypnotized can still make their money and yall prove your point
> Hypnotized CC Car Show : Aug.21..more info call Bird (832 473 1041)
> *



anytime there is money involved, there will be problems. a free carshow with no trophies would be better. no entry fee, just charge the spectators.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2005, 09:24 AM~3579607
> *anytime there is money involved, there will be problems. *


why would there be any problems? if nobody is competing for any money of trophies then why would there be any arguments. just pay to get in, and then just chill and put your car on display....then leave when the show is over....right. nobody gets upset and you still helps out the club putting on the show.


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> * I might be needing a trailer to use for San Antonio ... if this other one doesn't come through that I'm supposed to buy this weekend ...  *


Yeah, Let me know. I want to sell mine, so if you still need to buy one...


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

THIS WILL BE MY ONLY RESPONSE THAT I WILL POST CONCERNING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW. I WOULD LIKE START BY SAYING "THANKS" TO ALL THE ENTRANTS, INDIVIDUALS, CLUBS AND BOTH LOWRIDER ORGANIZATIONS. I'VE BEEN A LOWRIDER SINCE 1974. MY CLUB WAS THE FIRST LOWRIDER CLUB IN HOUSTON, TEXAS AND THE SECOND IN TEXAS. YOU DON'T HAVE TO HAVE A CAR OR BIKE TO BE A LOWRIDER. SINCE THE 70'S THE SAME ISSUES OCCUR.... ENVY!!! WE ARE NOT ALL ALIKE NOR ARE WE ALL DIFFERENT BUT, IF YOU'RE A LOWRIDER YOU HAVE ONE THING IN COMMON...A WAY OF LIFE. PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS READY TO CRITICIZE AND DEGRADE A PERSON FOR HIS EVENTS OR CLUB. I APPRECIATE ALL CRITICISM BECAUSE IT HELPS ME TO MAKE CHANGES FOR THE BETTER. ANYONE CAN HAVE AN EVENT HANDED TO THEM ON A SILVER PLATTER, PASS OUT FLYERS AND ACCEPT ENTRIES BUT, IT TAKES A TRUE LOWRIDER PROMOTER TO PLAN AND ORGANIZE AN EVENT FROM ITS ENTIRETY (BEGINNING TO END). BEFORE YOU CRITICIZE THIS OR ANY OTHER EVENT, STOP AND SEE WHAT YOU'RE GETTING. IF EVERYONE WHO HATES OR CRITICIZE EVENTS START THROWING THERE OWN EVENTS MAYBE WE'LL HAVE MORE SHOWS INDOOR. INSTEAD, WHY DON'T YOU ALL START GIVING MORE INPUT OF IMPROVING THE EVENTS. PEOPLE SAY THEY ARE TRUE LOWRIDERS BUT, ONLY ATTEND CERTAIN SHOWS BECAUSE OF ENVY. YOU ARE JUST HURTING THE WAY OF LIFE ....LOWRIDING! BEFORE, I PLANNED THIS EVENT I KNEW THAT I WOULD HAVE TO DEAL WITH ALOT OF ENVIOUS PEOPLE. I TOOK ON THE CHALLENGE TO GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDERS WHAT OTHERS ARE TAKING. OVER ALL THE HATING AND GOSSIP, I STILL GAVE MORE PRIZE MONEY THAN ANY OTHER LOWRIDER SHOW IN HOUSTON. I DIDN'T REQUIRE YOU TO SEND YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY TO PRE-REGISTER.. I ONLY TOOK DOWN YOUR NAME. MY NON PRE-REGISTER PRICE WAS CHEAPER THAN OTHER SHOWS PRE-REGISTERS. I GAVE THREE PASSES FOR THE VEHICLES AND HAD CLUB MEMBERS OUT FRONT SELLING BANDS. I GAVE FREE FOOD FOR THE PEOPLE SETTING UP ON SATURDAY. I GAVE A FREE 1953 CHEVY AWAY TO A JESUS PINADA FROM HOUSTON/NORTHWEST. SO, IF ANYONE WANTS A NEW MEMBER I'LL GIVE YOU THE CONTACT (PICTURES WILL BE POSTED SHORTLY). FOR THOSE COMMENTING ON THE SPONSOR ISSUE. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS PROVIDED LABOR ON THE GIVE AWAY CAR AND PAYED FOR THE FIRST RUN OF FLYERS. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS LOGO IS ONLY ON THE FLYERS THAT HE PAID FOR. YOU CAN'T EXCLUDE A CLUB DUE TO A MEMBER HAVING A BUSINESS. AND FOR THE TWO LOWRIDER ORGANIZATIONS, I HAVE A GREAT RESPECT FOR BOTH THE HLC AND ULA. BOTH ORGANIZATIONS SHOULD SUPPORT THE SAME REASON NOT WHO HAS A BIGGER OR STRONGER CLUB BUT, SUPPORT ....THE WAY OF LIFE-LOWRIDING!
RICHARD CARMONA


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Aug 10 2005, 12:38 PM~3580616
> *THIS WILL BE MY ONLY RESPONSE THAT I WILL POST CONCERNING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW. I WOULD LIKE START BY SAYING "THANKS" TO ALL THE ENTRANTS, INDIVIDUALS, CLUBS AND BOTH LOWRIDER ORGANIZATIONS. I'VE BEEN A LOWRIDER SINCE 1974. MY CLUBWAS THE FIRST LOWRIDER CLUB IN HOUSTON, TEXAS AND THE SECOND IN TEXAS. YOU DON'T HAVE TO HAVE A CAR OR BIKE TO BE A LOWRIDER. SINCE THE 70'S THE SAME ISSUES OCCUR.... ENVY!!! WE ARE NOT ALL ALIKE NOR ARE WE ALL DIFFERENT BUT, IF YOU'RE A LOWRIDER YOU HAVE ONE THING IN COMMON...A WAY OF LIFE. PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS READY TO CRITICIZE AND DEGRADE A PERSON FOR HIS EVENTS OR CLUB. I APPRECIATE ALL CRITICISM BECAUSE IT HELPS ME TO MAKE CHANGES FOR THE BETTER. ANYONE CAN HAVE AN EVENT HANDED TO THEM ON A SILVER PLATTER, PASS OUT FLYERS AND ACCEPT ENTRIES BUT, IT TAKES A TRUE LOWRIDER PROMOTER TO PLAN AND ORGANIZE AN EVENT FROM ITS ENTIRETY (BEGINNING TO END). BEFORE YOU CRITICIZE THIS OR ANY OTHER EVENT, STOP AND SEE WHAT YOU'RE GETTING. IF EVERYONE WHO HATES OR CRITICIZE EVENTS STSART THROWING THERE OWN EVENTS MAYBE WE'LL HAVE MORE SHOWS INDOOR. INSTEAD, WHY DON'T YOU ALL START GIVING MORE INPUT OF IMPROVING THE EVENTS. PEOPLE SAY THEY ARE TRUE LOWRIDERS BUT, ONLY ATTEND CERTAIN SHOWS BECAUSE OF ENVY. YOU ARE JUST HURTING THE WAY OF LIFE ....LOWRIDING! BEFORE, I PLANNED THIS EVENT I KNEW THAT I WOULD HAVE TO DEAL WITH ALOT OF ENVIOUS PEOPLE. I TOOK ON THE CHALLENGE TO GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDERS WHAT OTHERS ARE TAKING. OVER ALL THE HATING AND GOSSIP, I STILL GAVE MORE PRIZE MONEY THAN ANY OTHER LOWRIDER SHOW IN HOUSTON. I DIDN'T REQUIRE YOU TO SEND YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY TO PRE-REGISTER.. I ONLY TOOK DOWN YOUR NAME. MY NON PRE-REGISTER PRICE WAS CHEAPER THAN OTHER SHOWS PRE-REGISTERS. I GAVE THREE PASSES FOR THE VEHICLES AND HAD CLUB MEMBERS OUT FRONT SELLING BANDS. I GAVE FREE FOOD FOR THE PEOPLE SETTING UP ON SATURDAY. I GAVE A FREE 1953 CHEVY AWAY TO A JESUS PINADA FROM HOUSTON/NORTHWEST. SO, IF ANYONE WANTS A NEW MEMBER I'LL GIVE YOU THE CONTACT (PICTURES WILL BE POSTED SHORTLY). FOR THOSE COMMENTING ON THE SPONSOR ISSUE. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS PROVIDED LABOR ON THE GIVE AWAY CAR AND PAYED FOR THE FIRST RUN OF FLYERS. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS LOGO IS ONLY ON THE FLYERS THAT HE PAID FOR. YOU CAN'T EXCLUDE A CLUB DUE TO A MEMBER HAVING A BUSINESS. AND FOR THE TWO LOWRIDER ORGANIZATIONS, I HAVE A GREAT RESPECT FOR BOTH THE HLC AND ULA. BOTH ORGANIZATIONS SHOULD SUPPORT THE SAME REASON NOT WHO HAS A BIGGER OR STRONGER CLUB BUT, SUPPORT ....THE WAY OF LIFE-LOWRIDING!
> RICHARD CARMONA
> *


very well said


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 10 2005, 01:57 PM~3581467
> *very well said
> *


I agree ... I thought it was great show ... can't wait for the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Didn't they announce (at the show on Sunday) that they would be having another event in December :dunno:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

It got dead in here.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 10 2005, 05:28 PM~3584075
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

*Bumper 2 Bumper
1953 Chevy Winner!!!
Jesus Pineda
Houston/Northwest*
[attachmentid=241321]


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

All this drama is why I did not go to this show. I knew there would be major drama. Some promoters just bring drama with them where ever they go and shows like that just aren't worth the trip to me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2005, 04:29 PM~3584078
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2005, 06:08 PM~3584499
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2005, 06:22 PM~3584563
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2005, 08:06 AM~3579551
> *thats a good idea.  why don't the HLC try the idea out at the hypnotized carshow.  Pay the entry fee, but don't expect to win any cash or prizes.  like that hypnotized can still make their money and yall prove your point
> Hypnotized CC Car Show : Aug.21..more info call Bird (832 473 1041)
> *


Its a good idea but not everyone in the HLC thinks alike and we cant make anyone do what they dont want to do and thats a fact....some people do it for the trophy,fame,pride,competition,money,etc.....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 10 2005, 08:36 PM~3585663
> *:0
> *


  ..we all know why you do it for...... :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2005, 08:39 PM~3585687
> * ..we all know why you do it for...... :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup people


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2005, 10:06 AM~3579551
> *thats a good idea.  why don't the HLC try the idea out at the hypnotized carshow.  Pay the entry fee, but don't expect to win any cash or prizes.  like that hypnotized can still make their money and yall prove your point
> Hypnotized CC Car Show : Aug.21..more info call Bird (832 473 1041)
> *


WHY JUST THE HLC? WHY NOT ULA OR SOLO RIDERS LIKE YOURSELF? IT SHOULD BE TO EVERYONE WHO WANTS TO SUPPORT THE SHOWS. JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 9 2005, 10:04 PM~3574047
> *SOME PEOPLE SAY THAT WINNING OR LOSING DOESNT MATTER TO THEM ALSO THAT TROPHYS ARE IMPORTANT TO THEM. SO IF SOMEONE THREW A SHOW THAT WAS NOT GOING TO ISSUE TROPHYS AND AWARDS, WOULD PEOPLE STILL ENTER THEIR RIDES? I KNOW MYSELF AND OTHERS WOULD ENTER OUR RIDES JUST TO REPRESENT THE HOUSTON LOWRIDING COMMUNITY. ITS NOT ALL ABOUT TROPHYS AND MONEY. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A SHOW WITH NO TROPHYS AND CASH AWARDS, THAT WILL SHOW WHO IS REALLY DOWN.
> *


WELL IF THAT'S THE CASE THEN EVERY 1 WOULD HAVE A FUND RAISER OOPS I MEAN CAR SHOW ..... I MEAN COME ON ILL BE THE FIRST 1 IN LINE TO LET PEOPLE PAY ME ILL LET ANY BODY SHOW AND LETS SEE IF THERE'S ANY DRAMA .... THINK ABOUT IT .... IT WON'T WORK .... JUST THE WAY I SEE IT


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wazzup Senor Quija :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a car show with no trophies, isnt that what you fellas do at the park every weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

one more day til friday


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Did anyone watch Automaniacs last night. They actually had a show about lowriders. It was really good. Nice rides and it also showed Shorty's cars and trucks hopping and dancing.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

what channel is that show on i never heard of it


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2005, 06:56 AM~3592244
> *a car show with no trophies, isnt that what you fellas do at the park every weekend?
> *


pretty much, the only difference is the we dont put displays. ima take my turntable to the park next time. :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 11 2005, 10:43 AM~3592883
> *what channel is that show on i never heard of it
> *



it was on the history channel....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 11 2005, 08:48 AM~3592908
> *pretty much, the only difference is the we dont put displays. ima take my turntable to the park next time.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 11 2005, 08:48 AM~3592909
> *it was on the history channel....
> *


cool ima keep an eye out for it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 11 2005, 10:51 AM~3592924
> *cool ima keep an eye out for it
> *



it was pretty tight....should be plenty of replays this week


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 11 2005, 08:52 AM~3592928
> *it was pretty tight....should be plenty of replays this week
> *


yea true


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 11 2005, 09:29 AM~3592633
> *Did anyone watch Automaniacs last night. They actually had a show about lowriders. It was really good. Nice rides and it also showed Shorty's cars and trucks hopping and dancing.
> *


I missed it...did anyone record it by any chance


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 11 2005, 08:56 AM~3592957
> *I missed it...did anyone record it by any chance
> *


not me sorry


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 11 2005, 12:47 AM~3589125
> *WELL IF THAT'S THE CASE THEN EVERY 1 WOULD HAVE A FUND RAISER OOPS I MEAN CAR SHOW ..... I MEAN COME ON ILL BE THE FIRST 1 IN LINE TO LET PEOPLE  PAY ME ILL LET ANY BODY SHOW AND LETS SEE IF THERE'S ANY DRAMA .... THINK ABOUT IT .... IT WON'T WORK .... JUST THE WAY I SEE IT
> *


very true


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HAS ANYONE SEEN OR HEARD FROM FIRMELOWS, LAST TIME I HEARD FROM HIM WAS AT THE SHOW? THERE SHOULD BE AN AMBER ALERT PUT OUT FOR HIM. :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i havent and now that you mention it i havent seen him on here either hmmmm we will have to make a firmelows alert




last sighting post #14331


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 11 2005, 11:07 AM~3593040
> *i havent and now that you mention it i havent seen him on here either hmmmm we will have to make a firmelows alert
> *


I GUESS HE IS BUSY WITH THE WEDDING PLANNING. LOL


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 11 2005, 09:12 AM~3593071
> *I GUESS HE IS BUSY WITH THE WEDDING PLANNING. LOL
> *


yea thats gotta be it he must be real esided that explains why he hasnt been around :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 11 2005, 07:29 AM~3592633
> *Did anyone watch Automaniacs last night. They actually had a show about lowriders. It was really good. Nice rides and it also showed Shorty's cars and trucks hopping and dancing.
> *


Saw it.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hopefully they will give us more!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

hello. Is anybody out there????????? :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 11 2005, 10:47 AM~3593224
> *Saw it.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Hopefully they will give us more!
> *


Hay short did u look for them parts I asked u 4? :scrutinize:  :ugh: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 11 2005, 10:12 AM~3593071
> *I GUESS HE IS BUSY WITH THE WEDDING PLANNING. LOL
> *


WELL MABY HE HAD ANOTHER 1 OF THOSE TEXAS TITTY BITES LMAO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 11 2005, 10:07 AM~3593040
> *i havent and now that you mention it i havent seen him on here either hmmmm we will have to make a firmelows alert
> last sighting post #14331
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 11 2005, 10:12 AM~3593071
> *I GUESS HE IS BUSY WITH THE WEDDING PLANNING. LOL
> *


so that engagement on the 26th is really his wedding and not a dance/benefit :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2005, 12:56 PM~3594097
> *so that engagement on the 26th is really his wedding and not a dance/benefit  :angry:
> *


:0 :0 :0

He's got a cover charge for his wedding :burn: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 11 2005, 01:02 PM~3594138
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> He's got a cover charge for his wedding :burn:
> ...


Japonesa, and carry some records for me. you can be my roadie so that you can get in gratis. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

sup Ham


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2005, 01:06 PM~3594551
> *sup Ham
> *


wuz up nick..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 11 2005, 02:17 PM~3594607
> *wuz up nick..
> *


Que onda ese. Whats goin on in tha EMPIRE?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Who is 713diva????????????????????????


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2005, 01:27 PM~3594666
> *Que onda ese. Whats goin on in tha EMPIRE?
> *


nothin much just here chillin...hey did they ever tell you the rescheduled date for that one car show that rained out???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 11 2005, 02:29 PM~3594679
> *nothin much just here chillin...hey did they ever tell you the rescheduled date for that one car show that rained out???
> *


Yup,it is this Sunday at the the GULF GREYHOUND PARK. I thought i told everyone. :ugh: :happysad:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2005, 01:28 PM~3594674
> *Who is 713diva????????????????????????
> *


 :0


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2005, 01:31 PM~3594692
> *Yup,it is this Sunday at the the GULF GREYHOUND PARK. I thought i told everyone. :ugh:  :happysad:
> *


you showng??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 11 2005, 02:34 PM~3594701
> *you showng??
> *


If my mods r ready I will probably show to show up to show off but SHOWPALACE is gonna be in primer . Not 4 long though just until Monday :thumbsup:  :angel:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone going the the DUB show?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 11 2005, 02:41 PM~3594754
> *Anyone going the the DUB show?
> *


When is that show???????????????????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2005, 02:42 PM~3594755
> *When is that show???????????????????
> *


28th


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2005, 01:40 PM~3594751
> *If my mods r ready I will probably show to show up to show off but SHOWPALACE is gonna be in primer . Not 4 long though just until Monday :thumbsup:    :angel:
> *


hmmmm...what u got hidin up your sleeves??? :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 11 2005, 01:41 PM~3594754
> *Anyone going the the DUB show?
> *


yes sir!!! i'll be there....u going provok???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 11 2005, 02:44 PM~3594772
> *yes sir!!! i'll be there....u going provok???
> *


I want to go and take pics.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 11 2005, 01:44 PM~3594774
> *I want to go and take pics.
> *


coo coo


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 11 2005, 02:42 PM~3594764
> *hmmmm...what u got hidin up your sleeves???  :biggrin:
> *


I'm wearing a sleevless so I aint hidin shit homeboy. Besides hopefully it'll b ready for this weekend and trust me if it is ur gonna see it.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 11 2005, 02:44 PM~3594774
> *I want to go and take pics.
> *


Lets get to work.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

aight fellas, im out!...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 11 2005, 02:50 PM~3594812
> *aight fellas, im out!...
> *


me too it's haircut day so i'm takin off early. LATERZ.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

HEY PROVOK SO WHAT I NEED A GIRL ON MY RIDE THEN U WILL POST IT UP .... WELL WICH 1 U HAVE SEEN SOME OF THE GIRLS I KNO


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 11 2005, 03:22 PM~3595112
> *HEY PROVOK SO WHAT I NEED A GIRL ON MY RIDE THEN U WILL POST IT UP .... WELL WICH 1 U HAVE SEEN SOME OF THE GIRLS I KNO
> *


It takes me a while to post pics. I post up the girls pics first cuz I promise them.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 11 2005, 02:25 PM~3595123
> *It takes me a while to post pics. I post up the girls pics first cuz I promise them.
> *


man provok i knew u was a playa the first day i met u!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up wats up everybody......


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 11 2005, 11:13 AM~3593416
> *WELL MABY HE HAD ANOTHER 1 OF THOSE TEXAS TITTY BITES LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea we defenitly need to do that again.. it was good to get everyone together


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2005, 12:56 PM~3594097
> *so that engagement on the 26th is really his wedding and not a dance/benefit  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2005, 01:18 PM~3594240
> *Japonesa, and carry some records for me.  you can be my roadie so that you can get in gratis.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: gonna put on my DJLATIN CREW t-shirt ... and do the kid-n-play ... whatwhatwhatwhat ... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 11 2005, 04:53 PM~3595703
> *:cheesy: gonna put on my DJLATIN CREW t-shirt ... and do the kid-n-play ... whatwhatwhatwhat ... :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


who told gena she could come lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 11 2005, 02:25 PM~3595123
> *It takes me a while to post pics. I post up the girls pics first cuz I promise them.
> *


always thinking w/your 2nd head :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2005, 12:56 PM~3594097
> *so that engagement on the 26th is really his wedding and not a dance/benefit  :angry:
> *


just to confirm its not a wedding its a benifit....and i have been really sick thats all nothing more


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

<-------returning to the sceen very soon


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

go join http://www.lowblvd.com


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 11 2005, 08:27 PM~3596987
> *just to confirm its not a wedding its a benifit....and i have been really sick thats all nothing more
> *


YEA WHATEVER!!! U JUST GETTEN NERVOUS BEFORE THE WEDDING. IT HAPPENS!! WHO IS THE SPECIAL LADY? PROLLY THE ONE WHO BIT UR TITTY AT SP? :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 11 2005, 09:51 PM~3597892
> *YEA WHATEVER!!! U JUST GETTEN NERVOUS BEFORE THE WEDDING. IT HAPPENS!! WHO IS THE SPECIAL LADY? PROLLY THE ONE WHO BIT UR TITTY AT SP? :roflmao:
> *


HEY THAT'S MINE


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 11 2005, 09:51 PM~3597892
> *YEA WHATEVER!!! U JUST GETTEN NERVOUS BEFORE THE WEDDING. IT HAPPENS!! WHO IS THE SPECIAL LADY? PROLLY THE ONE WHO BIT UR TITTY AT SP? :roflmao:
> *


HEY THAT'S MINE .... BESIDES I DON'T THINK HE COULD HANDLE IT ANYWAYS


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

ahhh, a night we all will never forget...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 11 2005, 11:01 PM~3597969
> *HEY THAT'S MINE .... BESIDES I DON'T THINK HE COULD HANDLE IT ANYWAYS
> *


NAW HE CANT HANG! IF HE GOES HE NEEDS TO TAKE SOME EXTRA SHIRTS.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 11 2005, 09:51 PM~3597892
> *YEA WHATEVER!!! U JUST GETTEN NERVOUS BEFORE THE WEDDING. IT HAPPENS!! WHO IS THE SPECIAL LADY? PROLLY THE ONE WHO BIT UR TITTY AT SP? :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 11 2005, 08:48 AM~3592908
> *pretty much, the only difference is the we dont put displays. ima take my turntable to the park next time.  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:24 PM~3558471
> *********H.L.C. EVENTS**********
> Houston Stylez CC Carwash:Aug 14th @Burgerking on I45S & AlmedaGeona behind  Almeda Mall..more info call MIKE (713 515 4350)
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 11 2005, 04:55 PM~3595720
> *who told gena she could come lol
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 11 2005, 11:16 PM~3599118
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 11 2005, 06:27 PM~3596987
> *just to confirm its not a wedding its a benifit....and i have been really sick thats all nothing more
> *


ok sure it is


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 12 2005, 09:26 AM~3603021
> *ok sure it is
> *



is it a benefit for the wedding? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a list of upcoming events for houston


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup my brothers and sistas :wave: :guns:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2005, 10:39 AM~3603762
> *Sup my brothers and sistas :wave:  :guns:
> *


didn't you say there was a show at Gulf Greyhound Park this weekend? Sunday? any more info?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 12 2005, 10:41 AM~3603785
> *didn't you say there was a show at Gulf Greyhound Park this weekend? Sunday? any more info?
> *


Underground Lifestyles is throwin tha show Sunday 14th. I have the flyers at home so this is pretty much all I know. :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2005, 10:44 AM~3603803
> *Underground Lifestyles is throwin tha show. I have the flyers at home so this is pretty much all I know. :dunno:
> *


:twak: :biggrin: but it's on Sunday, right? 


hit me up and let me know ... cause my car is ready to hit the streets of Houston :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 12 2005, 10:45 AM~3603815
> *:twak:  :biggrin: but it's on Sunday, right?
> hit me up and let me know ... cause my car is ready to hit the streets of Houston  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


IT'S ready already? thats tight cant wait to see it. :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

about time youve only been hyping it up for the past 6 months


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2005, 12:11 PM~3604023
> *about time youve only been hyping it up for the past 6 months
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

xxx carshow...rosedale park??....8/13
tequila lopez...hwy 6 and beechnut.....8/14


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 11 2005, 04:53 PM~3595703
> *:cheesy: gonna put on my DJLATIN CREW t-shirt ... and do the kid-n-play ... whatwhatwhatwhat ... :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i can so see your ass doin that to. in fact, im sure i HAVE seen you ass do it before!!! hahaha!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 12 2005, 10:45 AM~3603815
> *:twak:  :biggrin: but it's on Sunday, right?
> hit me up and let me know ... cause my car is ready to hit the streets of Houston  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


no shit. thats cool girl. congrats! i know youre gonna be actin a fool more than you do now... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 12 2005, 02:10 PM~3605226
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i can so see your ass doin that to. in fact, im sure i HAVE seen you ass do it before!!! hahaha!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 12 2005, 02:12 PM~3605235
> *no shit. thats cool girl. congrats! i know youre gonna be actin a fool more than you do now... :biggrin:
> *


who? Me? nah .... :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 12 2005, 02:29 PM~3605371
> *who? Me? nah .... :angel:
> *


yea uh huh...  :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 12 2005, 11:45 AM~3603815
> *:twak:  :biggrin: but it's on Sunday, right?
> hit me up and let me know ... cause my car is ready to hit the streets of Houston  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2005, 11:37 AM~3603751
> *does anyone have a list of upcoming events for houston
> *


I was wondering the same thing :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP YALL JUST STICKIN MY HEAD IN SAY WUZ DA DAMN DEAL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2005, 07:23 PM~3607142
> *SUP YALL JUST STICKIN MY HEAD IN SAY WUZ DA DAMN DEAL
> *


tha boy Slim.... wut it do....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 12 2005, 04:48 PM~3606531
> *I was wondering the same thing :uh:  :uh:
> *


QUOTE(lone star @ Aug 12 2005, 11:37 AM) 
does anyone have a list of upcoming events for houston

go to page 725..... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a list of upcoming events thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2005, 06:15 AM~3609465
> *does anyone have a list of upcoming events thanks
> *



go to www.spokesandjuice.com

:biggrin: :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Aug 10 2005, 11:38 AM~3580616
> *THIS WILL BE MY ONLY RESPONSE THAT I WILL POST CONCERNING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW. I WOULD LIKE START BY SAYING "THANKS" TO ALL THE ENTRANTS, INDIVIDUALS, CLUBS AND BOTH LOWRIDER ORGANIZATIONS. I'VE BEEN A LOWRIDER SINCE 1974. MY CLUB WAS THE FIRST LOWRIDER CLUB IN HOUSTON, TEXAS AND THE SECOND IN TEXAS. YOU DON'T HAVE TO HAVE A CAR OR BIKE TO BE A LOWRIDER. SINCE THE 70'S THE SAME ISSUES OCCUR.... ENVY!!! WE ARE NOT ALL ALIKE NOR ARE WE ALL DIFFERENT BUT, IF YOU'RE A LOWRIDER YOU HAVE ONE THING IN COMMON...A WAY OF LIFE. PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS READY TO CRITICIZE AND DEGRADE A PERSON FOR HIS EVENTS OR CLUB. I APPRECIATE ALL CRITICISM BECAUSE IT HELPS ME TO MAKE CHANGES FOR THE BETTER. ANYONE CAN HAVE AN EVENT HANDED TO THEM ON A SILVER PLATTER, PASS OUT FLYERS AND ACCEPT ENTRIES BUT, IT TAKES A TRUE LOWRIDER PROMOTER TO PLAN AND ORGANIZE AN EVENT FROM ITS ENTIRETY (BEGINNING TO END). BEFORE YOU CRITICIZE THIS OR ANY OTHER EVENT, STOP AND SEE WHAT YOU'RE GETTING. IF EVERYONE WHO HATES OR CRITICIZE EVENTS START THROWING THERE OWN EVENTS MAYBE WE'LL HAVE MORE SHOWS INDOOR. INSTEAD, WHY DON'T YOU ALL START GIVING MORE INPUT OF IMPROVING THE EVENTS. PEOPLE SAY THEY ARE TRUE LOWRIDERS BUT, ONLY ATTEND CERTAIN SHOWS BECAUSE OF ENVY. YOU ARE JUST HURTING THE WAY OF LIFE ....LOWRIDING! BEFORE, I PLANNED THIS EVENT I KNEW THAT I WOULD HAVE TO DEAL WITH ALOT OF ENVIOUS PEOPLE. I TOOK ON THE CHALLENGE TO GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDERS WHAT OTHERS ARE TAKING. OVER ALL THE HATING AND GOSSIP, I STILL GAVE MORE PRIZE MONEY THAN ANY OTHER LOWRIDER SHOW IN HOUSTON. I DIDN'T REQUIRE YOU TO SEND YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY TO PRE-REGISTER.. I ONLY TOOK DOWN YOUR NAME. MY NON PRE-REGISTER PRICE WAS CHEAPER THAN OTHER SHOWS PRE-REGISTERS. I GAVE THREE PASSES FOR THE VEHICLES AND HAD CLUB MEMBERS OUT FRONT SELLING BANDS. I GAVE FREE FOOD FOR THE PEOPLE SETTING UP ON SATURDAY. I GAVE A FREE 1953 CHEVY AWAY TO A JESUS PINADA FROM HOUSTON/NORTHWEST. SO, IF ANYONE WANTS A NEW MEMBER I'LL GIVE YOU THE CONTACT (PICTURES WILL BE POSTED SHORTLY). FOR THOSE COMMENTING ON THE SPONSOR ISSUE. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS PROVIDED LABOR ON THE GIVE AWAY CAR AND PAYED FOR THE FIRST RUN OF FLYERS. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS LOGO IS ONLY ON THE FLYERS THAT HE PAID FOR. YOU CAN'T EXCLUDE A CLUB DUE TO A MEMBER HAVING A BUSINESS. AND FOR THE TWO LOWRIDER ORGANIZATIONS, I HAVE A GREAT RESPECT FOR BOTH THE HLC AND ULA. BOTH ORGANIZATIONS SHOULD SUPPORT THE SAME REASON NOT WHO HAS A BIGGER OR STRONGER CLUB BUT, SUPPORT ....THE WAY OF LIFE-LOWRIDING!
> RICHARD CARMONA
> *


I just want to get the truth out for all of the people who don't know better as for what was said above,Richard was just a young boy when he got into lowriding yes following his big bro but there were other clubs already out such as latin attrations,lowmasters and let us not forget latin image I'm not here to dogg anyone but it's important for these people to know the truth, all this about 1974 I really don't know how...I was there at the show to see if you have changed and i gave you more props then you deserved but it's cool just be honest with all these people,that's all i ask...stop all the lies....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2005, 04:15 AM~3609465
> *does anyone have a list of upcoming events thanks
> *


pg 725 lonely boy..... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MAGIC.....wus up homeboy


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 13 2005, 06:54 PM~3611953
> *MAGIC.....wus up homeboy
> *


Nothin much just here chillin...trying to see what's been going on these last few days


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 13 2005, 04:47 PM~3611919
> *pg 725 lonely boy..... :uh:
> *


thanks i dont know how i missed it.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by #1 hatter_@Aug 9 2005, 06:15 PM~3572572
> *first of all i dont know who the hell u are talkn about. u need 2 get ur shit striaght. cause u sure dont know what you are talkn about.  :uh:
> *


You're right it's not david leather face chuck or what ever name you want to call him we all know #1 hatter is ex214 or dena or as most of use know her layitlow's biggest attention whore. Some people will do anything to stir shit up.


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

*As for the truth. I was a member of the Low Masters back in 78'. Lil Richard was already in the Finest Few bike club along with the Carreons. The Finest Few club broke up due to alot of things that were happening back then. Out of the original Finest Few came the Latin Attractions with Jimmy Priscella. After the Latin Attractions came Taste of Latin and then Low Masters, Latin Image and everyone else. Richard didn't follow his brothers steps because his brother didn't get into lowrider until he represented Latin Attractions in 1980. I know this because he was good friends with my cousin Roland Yamas. If all the facts aren't know, lets respect what is. Low Masters broke up for the same reasons...we stopped respecting each other at the end. I posted the Bumper 2 Bumper info because my daughters friends with the radio station. I love all clubs! Lets all lowride in unity. *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Aug 13 2005, 05:38 PM~3612111
> *You're right it's not david leather face chuck or what ever name you want to call him we all know #1 hatter is ex214 or dena or as most of use know her layitlow's biggest attention whore. Some people will do anything to stir shit up.
> *


does this come from a reliable source :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Aug 13 2005, 06:37 PM~3612318
> *As for the truth. I was a member of the Low Masters back in 78'. Lil Richard was already in the Finest Few bike club along with the Carreons. The Finest Few club broke up due to alot of things that were happening back then. Out of the original Finest Few came the Latin Attractions with Jimmy Priscella. After the Latin Attractions came Taste of Latin and then Low Masters, Latin Image and everyone else. Richard didn't follow his brothers steps because his brother didn't get into lowrider until he represented Latin Attractions in 1980. I know this because he was good friends with my cousin Roland Yamas. If all the facts aren't know, lets respect  what is. Low Masters broke up for the same reasons...we stopped respecting each other at the end. I posted the Bumper 2 Bumper info because my daughters friends with the radio station. I love all clubs! Lets all lowride in unity.
> *


I think your confused because back then he was just a small boy 1974 plus his bro's mom was pissed off @ his wifes family for getting him into lowriding. Hey your preaching to the wrong person I know the whole story........I just want people to know the truth you can try and cover for him but sorry the truth will come out..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 13 2005, 09:23 PM~3613165
> *I think your confused because back then he was just a small boy 1974 plus his bro's mom was pissed off @ his wifes family for getting him into lowriding. Hey your preaching to the wrong person I know the whole story........I just want people to know the truth you can try and cover for him but sorry the truth will come out..
> *



i wasn't even bron in 1974 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 13 2005, 10:49 PM~3613476
> *i wasn't even born in 1974 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Aug 13 2005, 05:38 PM~3612111
> *You're right it's not david leather face chuck or what ever name you want to call him we all know #1 hatter is ex214 or dena or as most of use know her layitlow's biggest attention whore. Some people will do anything to stir shit up.
> *




backup there Jason.....


#1 I personally hope #1 hatter is not David...David is the only one who can clarify that issue but he is MIA from LIL....no1 has hardcopy proof he is #1 hatter

#2 What kind of proof do you have Dena is #1 hatter. What is your reason for calling her out. Does she irritate you ? 

#3 *Some people will do anything to stir shit up*
That is exactly what you are doing. You fall under the same catagory.(IMO)
I've seen you try to stir up the pot at some car show because u feel u should have won 1st place. Look i dont' like to call folks out but i this case i'm gonna. "I'm not better than you and you are not better than me." B4 you starting calling people out you need to look in the mirror and look at your own personal flaws. we all have flaws no1 is perfect. Year after year I see you hauling around that piece of shit you call a lowrider. You act like you have a trailer queen but its more like trailer trash. The ideas of the modification are cool (it's your car you do what you want with it).......But the craftmanship of the mods need major improvement. It doesn't take 50 skulls (clutter) in your diplay to get the idea what your theme is. Look i'm sorry in advance if I have offend you. I wasn't HATING, you just hit a nerve w/your comment so i had to express my opinion, my 2 cents, my own constructive criticizism.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh dam :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

way too much drama.


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

I had to make a few a calls but, i received more info on all this. I'm an ex-Low Master so if you know a little bit about history then you know what I'm about. I only speak the truth because it saves time for settling. If you know what I mean. His bro got into lowriding on his own. His inlaws had no doing. He met Roland and Roland introduced him to the Latin Attractions. There he met Big eddie Villarreal, Jimmy P, Jaunillo Robert and so on. I know of an event in Laredo that his wife was fighting with him beacause she hated lowriders. Also, ask about his trophy and trunk incident. The list goes on and on. But, the story is whats the truth. Why should we hate on someone and not have all the facts. Lets accept whats happening now! I've been there when this family would go against the police just so we could cruise. This family has built a strong foundation on lowrider. Lets just let it go. I could speak on a lot things that has happened but, its the past. The Low Masters were strong but, the law was stronger. Take Care and please let it go because I have only one daughter and wouldn't want to have to bring out my past for her getting hurt over all this. Lowride in peace not anger. Bless to you all.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 14 2005, 12:56 AM~3613771
> *backup there Jason.....
> #1 I personally hope #1 hatter is not David...David is the only one who can clarify that issue but he is MIA from LIL....no1 has hardcopy proof he is #1 hatter
> 
> ...


#1 I have spoken to David and he has said it is not him and I believe him.
#2 I have a reliable source who verified the the IP match which 214 claimed to have done but instead to it matching davids it matched hers.
#3 I really don't care what your opinion of me or my car i. Just like you said it is my car and I will do what ever I want with it. At least I am out there showing and supporting the movement when do you ever go to any shows. So before you open your mouth you need to look at yourself.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I forgot to respond to why am I calling her out. She tried to call out an inocent person to throw the attention away from her self. By doing this she almost got an innocent person kicked out of his club and that is just wrong. If you wanna say somthing make sure people know who you are first.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Aug 14 2005, 07:57 AM~3614823
> *#1 I have spoken to David and he has said it is not him and I believe him.
> #2 I have a reliable source who verified the the IP match which 214 claimed to have done but instead to it matching davids it matched hers.
> #3 I really don't care what your opinion of me or my car i. Just like you said it is my car and I will do what ever I want with it. At least I am out there showing and supporting the movement when do you ever go to any shows. So before you open your mouth you need to look at yourself.
> *



#2 do you have HARDCOPY proof who #1 hatter is?

#3 You are right, that's why I rarely ever say anything about people b/c its not my car. I did check myself that is why I hesitated to say anything. I myself i'm trying to improve my truck. I feel I have not reached the level of QUALITY where I want to show my truck. Yeah you are out there showing but at the sametime giving lowrider a bad name with a half ass car...I go to the shows... right it might not be in my truck but i'm out there as a spectator...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 14 2005, 09:19 AM~3614865
> *#2 do you have HARDCOPY proof who #1 hatter is?
> 
> #3 You are right, that's why I rarely ever say anything about people b/c its not my car. I did check myself that is why I hesitated to say anything. I myself i'm trying to improve my truck. I feel I have not reached the level of QUALITY where I want to show my truck. Yeah you are out there showing but at the sametime giving lowrider a bad name with a half ass car...I go to the shows... right it might not be in my truck but i'm out there as a spectator...
> *


 #2 No I do not but I believe my source and this isn't court so I'm not here to prove any thing. I simple said what alot of people are thinking and I knew it would piss some people of but I don't really care. 
#3 It's your truck so do what you want as for downing other people cars until you start paying for them don't worry about them.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

MAN YALL CHILL!!!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Just for you.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Aug 14 2005, 08:24 AM~3614873
> *#2 No I do not but I believe my source and this isn't court so I'm not here to prove any thing. I simple said what alot of people are thinking and I knew it would piss some people of but I don't really care.
> #3 It's your truck so do what you want as for downing other people cars until you start paying for them don't worry about them.
> *



true very true...but the only reason I lashed out on you is b/c you hit a nerve w/your comment...

My thing is every1 is accussing each other of being #1 hatter without any evidence...Dena did it to David now you are trying to do it to her...This is not "supporting the movement".....all the crying and bitchin that goes on this forums is not supporting the movement


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im the #1 hater...........what!


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

Yobro the trophy on the trunk was a personal matter nothing to do with lowriding The point to all this wasn't about his brother it was about rich for one in 1974 he was only 7 so if he didn't follow his bro and his family hated it then you tell me. you are bring out the past and that's not what i was trying to do I'm not hatting on rich i just wish he would stop all the lying...same for you if you don't know what happen with the trophy then keep you comments to your self...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2005, 09:20 AM~3614949
> *im the #1 hater...........what!
> *



 :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey big sexy see you @ the alter... :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 14 2005, 10:31 AM~3614970
> *Hey big sexy see you @ the alter... :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


huh? :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

It doesn't matter who #1 hatter is. He or she is just stating their opinion. Why does it bother so many people. Who really care. I've met a lot of cool people since I got back into lowriding. That's all that matters to me. Don't let people get under your skin. Everyone has opinions.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ok i admit it, I'm #1 hatter.....i like to where hats :dunno: :ugh: :around:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 14 2005, 09:37 AM~3614986
> *It doesn't matter who #1 hatter is. He or she is just stating their opinion. Why does it bother so many people. Who really care. I've met a lot of cool people since I got back into lowriding. That's all that matters to me. Don't let people get under your skin. Everyone has opinions.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

this is 4 everyone talking shit...


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

every one get a life


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

exactly.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I GOT ONE!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2005, 12:08 PM~3615229
> *I GOT ONE!
> *


NO YOU DON'T!! YOU WORK ALL WEEK LONG :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 14 2005, 11:20 AM~3615272
> *NO YOU DON'T!!  YOU WORK ALL WEEK LONG :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


as long as i cash atleast 2 sometimes 3 checks a week  :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2005, 01:14 PM~3615428
> *as long as i cash atleast 2 sometimes 3 checks a week    :biggrin:
> *


but what about the money that goes to the 59 rag project you got going :0 ooopppsss didn't mean to let that slip


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 14 2005, 10:49 AM~3615176
> *this is 4 everyone talking shit...
> *



who is that meant for?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 14 2005, 01:51 PM~3616025
> *who is that meant for?
> *


its meant for you Dave.....or should i call you #1 hatter :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 14 2005, 01:07 PM~3616717
> *its meant for you Dave.....or should i call you #1 hatter :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



only u can call me that Alferdo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Look evey1 I didn't mean to come across like the real asshole that I am. I personally have just reached my boiling point with all the gossip & chismes. I'm fed up with all this shit....HLC this, ULA that, solor riders this... fuck all this this is too political for me ...just lowrider and shut the fuck up :biggrin: 


IMO


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 14 2005, 02:07 PM~3616717
> *its meant for you Dave.....or should i call you #1 hatter :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


HEY ITS #2 HATTER GET IT RIGHT LOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 14 2005, 01:56 PM~3616908
> *HEY ITS #2 HATTER GET IT RIGHT LOL
> *



nah slim jim...just fed up!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 14 2005, 02:18 PM~3616755
> *only u can call me that Alfredo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Look evey1 I didn't mean to come across like the real asshole that I am. I personally have just reached my boiling point with all the gossip & chismes. I'm fed up with all this shit....HLC this, ULA that, solor riders this... fuck all this this is too political for me ...just lowrider and shut the fuck up :biggrin:
> ...


just thought i 'd mess with you a bit and lighten the mood :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 14 2005, 02:16 PM~3616975
> *just thought i 'd mess with you a bit and lighten the mood :biggrin:
> *



i know u j/k ...i've know for a long time & I always knew u are one cool vato :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Magic, when we gonna get in the booth and flow. My boy is setting up his studio. I feel like dropping a few verses.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 14 2005, 05:41 PM~3619341
> *Magic, when we gonna get in the booth and flow. My boy is setting up his studio. I feel like dropping a few verses.
> *


Just let me know homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

congrads on your new baby girl Mike (MAC2LAC).....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


I WAS JUST WANTED TO SEE IF YALL REMEMBER THE FIRST POST.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 14 2005, 11:16 PM~3621484
> *I WAS JUST WANTED TO SEE IF YALL REMEMBER THE FIRST POST.
> *


i remember


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 14 2005, 09:49 PM~3620637
> *congrads on your new baby girl Mike (MAC2LAC).....
> *


congrats mac2lac! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Aug 14 2005, 08:57 AM~3614823
> *#1 I have spoken to David and he has said it is not him and I believe him.
> #2 I have a reliable source who verified the the IP match which 214 claimed to have done but instead to it matching davids it matched hers.
> #3 I really don't care what your opinion of me or my car i. Just like you said it is my car and I will do what ever I want with it. At least I am out there showing and supporting the movement when do you ever go to any shows. So before you open your mouth you need to look at yourself.
> *


WTF! Bitch, please! Why in the fuck would I talk shit to myself and why in the fuck would I talk shit about my car club ~ NEVER THAT ... 

YOU NEED TO CHECK YOURSELF HOMEBOY ...

I said I would expose #1hatter as soon as I found out who it was and I did ... cause little bitches like that - that need to talk shit behind a fake screen name and then smile in your face need to be dealt with ... especially when they were talking all that nonsense and bullshit about me and my club ... 

Before I even asked any mod to run an ip check, I already had a pm in my inbox from a mod ... so here's your proof ... 



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then after all this bullshit went on LIL that day, I got a call from David, a.k.a. TxMr Leatherface ... he was telling me that he wasn't #1hatter, that he had all kinds of people calling him asking him wtf was going on, that he was in trouble with his car club, blah blah blah and boo fucking hoo ... so I told this guy (that I don't know, have never met, and don't care to ever meet) that I would go so far as to ask Gary (layitlow.com) to run and ip check, and that _*if I was misinformed*_, and if the ip's didn't match, if MrTx Leatherface was not #1hatter, then I would apologize and retract my statements accusing him of being #1hatter ... he said that I didn't need to do that ... that he just wanted to tell me that he wasn't #1hatter ... that "he knows what he did and/or didn't say" ... but the next day, I asked Gary to run the ip check anyway, cause I didn't want to be accusing an innocent person ... but Gary couldn't run the ip check CAUSE MRTX LEATHERFACE HAD HIS ACCOUNT COMPLETELY REMOVED ... so here's more of that proof you keep talking about ... this is the pm between me and Gary ...



> * ... I searched again though and found #1 hatter ... He actually e-mailed me last night to request his account be deleted so it's gone now. Maybe they were the same person? I don't know why they would of suddenly wanted their accout removed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you have your proof or maybe not ... whatever ... I'm not going to discuss this issue any further on LIL ... Like you said ... I'm an attention whore ... so you must know who I am ... I don't know who you are ... if I met you before, I don't remember ... so feel free to aproach me and say what you have to say ... IF YOU HAVE THE BALLS.


----------



## estupet_beach (Aug 13, 2005)

man wtf is this drama :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Aug 13 2005, 07:37 PM~3612318
> *As for the truth. I was a member of the Low Masters back in 78'. Lil Richard was already in the Finest Few bike club along with the Carreons. The Finest Few club broke up due to alot of things that were happening back then. Out of the original Finest Few came the Latin Attractions with Jimmy Priscella. After the Latin Attractions came Taste of Latin and then Low Masters, Latin Image and everyone else. Richard didn't follow his brothers steps because his brother didn't get into lowrider until he represented Latin Attractions in 1980. I know this because he was good friends with my cousin Roland Yamas. If all the facts aren't know, lets respect  what is. Low Masters broke up for the same reasons...we stopped respecting each other at the end. I posted the Bumper 2 Bumper info because my daughters friends with the radio station. I love all clubs! Lets all lowride in unity.
> *


My cousin Steve used to be in Finest Few back in the day ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2005, 10:58 AM~3570040
> *DRAMA DRAMA BLA BLA BLA DRAMA DRAMA BLA BLA BLA. I HEAR DRAMA, SO MUCH DRAMA. I HATE DRAMA . BUT SINCE WE ARE ON THE SUBJECT OF DRAMA DOES ANY1 WANT DRAMA ???????? :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I KNOW HUH. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 15 2005, 10:24 AM~3625994
> *Now you have your proof or maybe not ... whatever ... I'm not going to discuss this issue any further on LIL ... Like you said ... I'm an attention whore ... so you must know who I am ... I don't know who you are ... if I met you before, I don't remember ... so feel free to aproach me and say what you have to say ... IF YOU HAVE THE BALLS.
> *




"all i gotta say is BOO....MUTHA FKIN BOO!!!"
:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2005, 10:59 AM~3626248
> *"all i gotta say is BOO....MUTHA FKIN BOO!!!"
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

off the subject here, but since there is so many Houston people up in here I thought this would be the perfect place to try and sell this car........

Its a 1990 Buick Park Ave.

its got a flaked out Candy Pagen Gold paint job w/ mural on the hood,

it comes with chrome and gold rims 13/7 standard,

also has grey leather interior from a 90's Seden Deville cadi in great shape(almost new).

engine runs good and looks good, but may need a tune-up since i haven't driven the car much....also needs a new exhust system( like cadylitic converter, and muffler)

the trim is in real good shape.

the car had a 2 pump set up done about a year ago but since then have gotten rid of the pumps, but the set up stayed the same I REPEAT NO PUMPS.

This a great Project for someone just starting out  

Please if yall have any questions hit me up on a PM  



oh yea price is $1000 :cheesy: pics to follow


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2005, 11:23 AM~3626387
> *off the subject here, but since there is so many Houston people up in here I thought this would be the perfect place to try to help DJLATIN sell the dj stuff he doesn't need anymore.
> *


Gracias amigo. Here's the link to the stuff. :thumbsup: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=196432


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 14 2005, 04:41 PM~3619341
> *Magic, when we gonna get in the booth and flow. My boy is setting up his studio. I feel like dropping a few verses.
> *


my cousin-in-law?! :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

write a book already :uh:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok everyone, I don't want to keep bringing up the same subject, but let me explain a little. We (our club) had been telling David for a long time not to post on LIL or get caught up in the bullshit. He hadn't listened until this whole #1 Hater fiasco. After that, David realized what a bunch of drama LIL can be and removed his name. He said he didn't need to post on here anymore. 

In Dena's post that showed her conversation with Gary it said "#1Hater and Tx MrLeatherface do not have the same IP address. While that usually means it's not the same person it is possible to have more than one IP address if you use two different internet service providers."
Anyone who knows David knows he doesn't have the cash for multiple computers or Internet Service Providers (sorry, David). 

In the end, we as a club have decided to just not post in the "Lowrider General" section of Lay It Low (unless it is discussed first). It's nothing personal, but we do try to stay out of as much drama as possible. So, we will be reading, just not posting. Thanks for hearing us out, and see ya'll at the shows!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats why im not in a club. i do what i want! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2005, 06:19 PM~3629348
> *thats why im not in a club. i do what i want!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2005, 07:19 PM~3629348
> *thats why im not in a club. i do what i want!  :biggrin:
> *


thats it :angry: ...your no longer part of SRA (Solo Riders of America)













































:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up rabbit :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

AWWW NAWW BIG SLIMDOG SUP YALL :machinegun: :worship: :nono: STOP THE VIOLENCE I MEAN NO MORE KILLING PEOPLE


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup slim...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2005, 10:25 AM~3626400
> *pics
> *


is that Kandy Mustard..... :biggrin: 

Thats a steal of a price for that Park Ave.......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2005, 09:27 PM~3630303
> *Thats a steal of a price for that Park Ave.......
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2005, 08:38 PM~3630363
> *
> *


 u sure u want to aell it????????????/


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 15 2005, 09:41 PM~3630377
> *u sure u want to aell it????????????/
> *


yup, i got something else lined up and need the money to get it going


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 15 2005, 08:41 PM~3630377
> *u sure u want to sell it????????????/
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 15 2005, 08:42 PM~3630381
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2005, 12:25 PM~3626400
> *pics
> *


damn, a g for that? I think you can get more than that homie. That shits clean!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Aug 15 2005, 10:06 PM~3630526
> *damn, a g for that? I think you can get more than that homie. That shits clean!
> *


true, but i just want to sell it quick.....you intrested?? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2005, 10:14 PM~3630568
> *true, but i just want to sell it quick.....you intrested?? :biggrin:
> *


what's wrong with it? :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2005, 06:40 AM~3634065
> *what's wrong with it?  :scrutinize:
> *


did you read the post or :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 16 2005, 09:19 AM~3634709
> *did you read the post or :dunno:
> *


i read it again, so it has no hydros.


----------



## ONEBADMEXZICAN (Aug 15, 2005)

How did I miss this topic I used to cruize there with my tio it's good to see the Texanz uniting again.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADMEXZICAN_@Aug 16 2005, 09:45 AM~3634889
> *How did I miss this topic I used to cruize there with my tio  it's good to see the Texanz uniting again.
> *


where you at now?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2005, 11:23 AM~3626387
> *the car had a 2 pump set up done about a year ago but since then have gotten rid of the pumps, but the set up stayed the same I REPEAT NO PUMPS.
> *


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

what it do htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Aug 16 2005, 03:06 PM~3636998
> *what it do htown
> *


nice avi.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, all I have to say this topic make Houston look like a bunch of idiots!!! 


If that comment offends anyone?
GET OVER IT!!
:uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2005, 05:38 PM~3638050
> *Wow, all I have to say this topic make Houston look like a bunch of idiots!!!
> If that comment offends anyone?
> GET OVER IT!!
> ...


 so so true.......


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2005, 12:23 PM~3626387
> *off the subject here, but since there is so many Houston people up in here I thought this would be the perfect place to try and sell this car........
> 
> Its a 1990 Buick Park Ave.
> ...



Damn I wish I had the feria


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wazzzuuuuup everyone


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up Hollywood..where you been....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

David you going to San Antonio...


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hahah


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hey Rabbit ....you ok homie :around:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2005, 10:18 PM~3639554
> *Wuz up Hollywood..where you been....
> *


I've been here just was chillin in off topic till the drama level went down a bit


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 16 2005, 08:29 PM~3639619
> *I've been here just was chillin in off topic till the drama level went down a bit
> *


off topic..... :uh: thats worst then here.... :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2005, 08:23 PM~3639583
> *hey Rabbit ....you ok homie :around:
> *



Im just a poor mexican trying to learn how to use a computer


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 16 2005, 08:31 PM~3639634
> *Im just a poor mexican trying to learn how to use a computer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: if you need help from a spanird..holla :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Zar you the judge of the dance off???


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 16 2005, 10:31 PM~3639634
> *Im just a poor mexican trying to learn how to use a computer
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2005, 10:31 PM~3639633
> *off topic..... :uh: thats worst then here.... :biggrin:
> *


yeah but there they just jokin around


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2005, 10:36 PM~3639661
> *Zar you the judge of the dance off???
> *


Well now I know who I have to bribe


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2005, 10:36 PM~3639661
> *Zar you the judge of the dance off???
> *


YEA IM ONE OF THE JUDGES. I HEARD DARKNESS IS PRACTICING SOME NEW DANCE MOVES. ITS GONNA BE INTERESTING.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 16 2005, 09:06 PM~3639848
> *YEA IM ONE OF THE JUDGES. I HEARD DARKNESS IS PRACTICING SOME NEW DANCE MOVES. ITS GONNA BE INTERESTING.
> *


its called the Banana split... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2005, 10:41 PM~3640079
> *its called the Banana split... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 16 2005, 10:06 PM~3639848
> *YEA IM ONE OF THE JUDGES. I HEARD DARKNESS IS PRACTICING SOME NEW DANCE MOVES. ITS GONNA BE INTERESTING.
> *


You meen that he's not doin the "CHOCOLATE BUNNY" anymore :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Vicente Fox (Aug 16, 2005)

LOS QUIERO MANDAR SALUDOS A TODA MI GENTE MEXICANA EN HOUSTON. POR FAVOR SIGUEN A TRABAJAR BIEN DUROS Y QUE NO SE OLVIDAN QUE EL P.R.I. ME LA PELA!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2005, 08:19 PM~3639561
> *David you going to San Antonio...
> *



i plan on it I got a room


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 17 2005, 05:09 PM~3644266
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown: 

this topic really shows what htown is all about :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

come on weekend.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2005, 07:48 AM~3649722
> *come on weekend.
> *


right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 18 2005, 07:51 AM~3649728
> *right
> *


plans?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2005, 08:12 AM~3649782
> *plans?
> *


car show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 18 2005, 08:39 AM~3649856
> *car show
> *


date?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2005, 08:49 AM~3649912
> *date?
> *


sun Hypnotized show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 18 2005, 09:10 AM~3650018
> *sun Hypnotized show
> *


where?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2005, 10:12 AM~3650037
> *where?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 18 2005, 09:14 AM~3650052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see that vato from the pulga is going to be rapping.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

me & dena gonna cause problems at the san antonio show.....   :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 18 2005, 09:35 AM~3650181
> *me & dena gonna cause problems at the san antonio show.....     :cheesy:
> *


why do u say that?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 18 2005, 09:35 AM~3650181
> *me & dena gonna cause problems at the san antonio show.....     :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 18 2005, 09:59 AM~3650326
> *why do u say that?
> *


i meant it in a good way....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2005, 10:00 AM~3650330
> *:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 18 2005, 10:02 AM~3650340
> *:wave:
> *


sup girl! :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 18 2005, 09:35 AM~3650181
> *me & dena gonna cause problems at the san antonio show.....     :cheesy:
> *


you two rollin deep in your caddy?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2005, 10:11 AM~3650385
> *sup girl!  :wave:
> *


how are you doing girl?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2005, 10:12 AM~3650387
> *you two rollin deep in your caddy?
> *


in hers.... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what up htown, forget about the drama, JUST KEEP ON LOWRIDING


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 18 2005, 08:35 AM~3650181
> *me & dena gonna cause problems at the san antonio show.....     :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 18 2005, 02:04 PM~3651248
> *what up htown, forget about the drama, JUST KEEP ON LOWRIDING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2005, 04:33 PM~3652326
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Ass.........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 18 2005, 02:04 PM~3651248
> *what up htown, forget about the drama, JUST KEEP ON LOWRIDING
> *


Drama, what Drama :dunno:, I don't see no Drama


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up torta :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 18 2005, 04:57 PM~3653164
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

are you all going to the show this sunday?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 18 2005, 08:27 PM~3654071
> * are you all going to the show this sunday?
> *


yes sir.......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 18 2005, 05:58 PM~3653172
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Ass.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 15 2005, 09:52 PM~3630110
> *sup slim...
> *


CHILLIN BIG PIMP


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IF I GO TO THE DANCE I WONT BE THERE FOR LONG GOTTA WORK THE NEXT MORNING 5 AM , ONE OF MY BOSSES GREAT IDEAS :twak: STUPID MF TAKE TWO OF THOSE SINCE I CANT CALL IN IN THE MORNING


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 18 2005, 07:29 PM~3654084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2005, 08:00 PM~3654296
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2005, 08:18 PM~3654378
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 18 2005, 07:14 PM~3653983
> * whats up torta :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2005, 08:18 PM~3654382
> *:ugh:
> *


wuz up lonely boy........... :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Silly Rabbit.....Cigs are for Pigs... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ghostown??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 18 2005, 08:51 PM~3654554
> *ghostown??
> *


Tacotown..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Friday :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2005, 07:08 AM~3656036
> *Friday :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 14 2005, 10:49 PM~3620637
> *congrads on your new baby girl Mike (MAC2LAC).....
> *


thank you homie!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2005, 11:21 AM~3625973
> *congrats mac2lac! :thumbsup:
> *


thank you!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut it do......


----------



## ONEBADMEXZICAN (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

what happened to the people on here? :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 19 2005, 08:56 AM~3656568
> *what happened to the people on here?  :dunno:
> *


there's nomore drama..... :uh: so they all left.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2005, 11:23 AM~3626387
> *off the subject here, but since there is so many Houston people up in here I thought this would be the perfect place to try and sell this car........
> 
> Its a 1990 Buick Park Ave.
> ...


willing to trade for a clean simple paint job


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man...much drama....clean car for sale homie...goofy had told me about it i believe sunday....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

sup people.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe an up and comer will buy the car frito. 1000 aint shit. u cant even get a set of daytons for that. and here we have a whole car kandy paint suicides leather mural wheels and runswith chrome under the back


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2005, 10:36 AM~3656784
> *maybe an up and comer will buy the car frito.  1000 aint shit.  u cant even get a set of daytons for that. and here we have a whole car kandy paint suicides leather mural wheels and runswith chrome under the back
> *


fools be wanting a Benz for $1000 :uh: .......i'ma give it a couple weeks if it don't sell i'll just keep it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

better watch out goofy theres a new umpire in town callin the shots! i mean empire :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197274


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2005, 09:58 AM~3656575
> *there's nomore drama..... :uh: so they all left.....
> *


YO, your homie spitting rhymes :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=198386&st=40

Baby Joe VS Joe Gaitan


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 19 2005, 10:15 AM~3656648
> *willing to trade for a clean simple paint job
> *


what kind of paint on what kind of car? body work? . pm me.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

*Estilo Oldies *Car Club, will be throwing *The Third Annual Pasadena Super Custom Car Show & Concert at The Pasadena Town Square Mall *in Pasadena Tejas. Last years show was a success, we wanted to keep it at the same location.
*The Date:* October 23, 2005 *Show time:* 11:am to 5m
Awards: 1930's 2005's: Euros, Sport, Originals, Unfinished, Street Machine, Vans, Mini Trucks, Trucks, Models, Bikes, Motor Cycles, Ect....
Best Murals, Hydraulic Set-Up, Air Bag Set-Up, Interior, Plating, Display & most Club Entries.
*Cars/ Trucks: $25
Bikes/Motorcycles: $20
Models: $15
Hop/Dance: $30*
For Booth Space and Sponcership Info Call Conrad @ 713 703-6948 

 "Flyers and Posters will be out soon"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE LIL HOMIE SHOW UP AND SHOW OFF AS I LIKE TO SAY HLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a list of the upcoming events for houston


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 19 2005, 07:53 PM~3659941
> *I'LL BE THERE LIL HOMIE  SHOW UP AND SHOW OFF AS I LIKE TO SAY  HLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLCHLC
> *


WUZ UP SLIM ON THA BUMPERRRR?? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> does anyone have a list of the upcoming events for houston


quote=lone star,Aug 13 2005, 04:15 AM~3609465]
does anyone have a list of upcoming events thanks
[/quote]



> does anyone have a list of upcoming events for houston


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup boiler?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2005, 08:52 PM~3660287
> *sup boiler?
> *


chillen, just checkin in, going 2 the show sunday?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2005, 09:54 PM~3660303
> *chillen, just checkin in, going 2 the show sunday?
> *


yes sir u going to the dance next week


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2005, 08:55 PM~3660305
> *yes sir u going to the dance next week
> *


u know it, may take couple of friends too.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2005, 09:57 PM~3660318
> *u know it, may take couple of friends too.
> *


cool cool cool gonna be fun ur homie djlatin will be dj


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2005, 08:58 PM~3660322
> *cool cool cool gonna be fun ur homie djlatin will be dj
> *


dj latin, will meet homie 4 the first time


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2005, 10:00 PM~3660340
> *dj latin, will meet homie 4 the first time
> *


cool cat


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2005, 09:03 PM~3660347
> *cool cat
> *


about 42.151 post 4 dj latin here , does he really have time 2 be a dj?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2005, 10:05 PM~3660363
> *about 42.151 post 4 dj latin here , does he really have time 2 be a dj?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i asked the same question


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2005, 08:55 PM~3660305
> *yes sir u going to the dance next week
> *


Is the dance a fundraiser?
Is there a cover chance?

Please give details


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2005, 10:09 PM~3660378
> *Is the dance a fundraiser?
> Is there a cover chance?
> 
> ...


yes 5.00 cover here is flyer
[attachmentid=250060]


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2005, 09:09 PM~3660378
> *Is the dance a fundraiser?
> Is there a cover chance?
> 
> ...


The Drink room...hmmm is the owners name Travis??? do u know?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2005, 10:13 PM~3660408
> *The Drink room...hmmm is the owners name Travis??? do u know?
> *


yeah thats my homie he use to own it they sold it to lenoard and mike


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

zup rabbit


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2005, 09:14 PM~3660412
> *yeah thats my homie he use to own it they sold it to lenoard and mike
> *



from Tejas Cookers from fort bend ?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2005, 10:16 PM~3660427
> *from  Tejas Cookers from fort bend ?
> *


yes sir thats him


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2005, 09:16 PM~3660430
> *yes sir thats him
> *


  ahh yes I met him b4?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2005, 10:17 PM~3660441
> * ahh yes I met him b4?
> *


they are cool people


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

drinking room address

510 fm 1092 (murphy rd)
stafford tx 77477


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2005, 09:19 PM~3660447
> *they are cool people
> *



 yeah I met him @ some cookoffs ?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2005, 09:22 PM~3660461
> * yeah I met him @ some cookoffs ...
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2005, 10:22 PM~3660461
> * yeah I met him @ some cookoffs ?
> *


they do those alot


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

we already bought the plaques.............


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2005, 09:15 PM~3660417
> *zup rabbit
> *


whats up uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 19 2005, 10:30 PM~3660502
> *whats up uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ready to bust ass on sunday conejo?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :rofl:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 19 2005, 09:55 PM~3660654
> *ready to bust ass on sunday conejo?
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns:


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

*This goes out to the Bithinside. I've been wanting to get back with you sooner but, my job has had me out of town. Due to my job I'm capable of finding out names and addresses of customers that logon to computers. Well , I did that and then asked around concerning the info I found since, I didn't know the names. I will not disrespect you by disclosing your identity. I will say, so you'll know that I'm for real. Just by asking I found out that you used to be in Los Magnificos Break dancing. Mija, I'm old school and that should tell you alot, lets respect each other. If we all just do our homework and alittle research we can find out anything. I didn't go to the show but, my nephew explained about a matter pertaining to one of your members. I have a graet deal of respect towards your privacy, I"m sure you know who I'm talking about. He received half the amount of the prize money. That was done from the promoters own decision. He could have stood behind whoever made that judgement but, chose to give some type of reward to make up for the judges decision. Back in the days homie would have been going back with nada. We don't have to praise the guy but, at the same time we don't have to criticize everything we feel is negative. I hope that you have a nice time at the show this weekend. Take Care and God Bless. And remember, respest everyone because your enemy may be your best friend. *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do people still cruise richmond?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2005, 07:14 AM~3661520
> *do people still cruise richmond?
> *


I DO SOMETIMES WHEN I GET A CHANCE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are the bars and clubs still out there i havent been in a long time


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2005, 07:14 AM~3661520
> *do people still cruise richmond?
> *




I like you man... but you crazy... you crazy!

Blue... you're my boy...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bay89 r u gonna say anything or just look


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i was looking in the new lrm and i saw "dragon slayer" the 1950 truck, and i was wondering whos truck that used to be back in the day i remember seeing it once in richmond back in the mid -late 90s. article says it came from houston tx


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2005, 10:26 PM~3660122
> *WUZ UP SLIM ON THA BUMPERRRR?? :biggrin:
> *


SUP BOILER YOU DOING OK OR R U SMASHING THE BUMPER


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2005, 11:11 PM~3660388
> *yes 5.00 cover here is flyer
> [attachmentid=250060]
> *


MY DUMB ASS FORGOT TO READ THE FINE PRINT :roflmao:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

slow day today....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wazzup my nigggz. I aint been on in the last three weeks. I was just checking what was going on in here.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

fantasy football
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198708


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Aug 20 2005, 05:09 AM~3661514
> *This goes out to the Bithinside. I've been wanting to get back with you sooner but, my job has had me out of town. Due to my job I'm capable of finding out names and addresses of customers that logon to computers. Well , I did that and then asked around concerning the info I found since, I didn't know the names. I will not disrespect you by disclosing your identity. I will say, so you'll know that I'm for real. Just by asking I found out that you used to be in Los Magnificos Break dancing. Mija, I'm old school and that should tell you alot, lets respect each other. If we all just do our homework and alittle research we can find out anything. I didn't go to the show but, my nephew explained about a matter pertaining to one of your members. I have a graet deal of respect towards your privacy, I"m sure you know who I'm talking about. He received half the amount of the prize money. That was done from the promoters own decision. He could have stood behind whoever made that judgement but, chose to give some type of reward to make up for the judges decision. Back in the days homie would have been going back with nada.  We don't have to praise the guy but, at the same time we don't have to criticize everything we feel is negative. I hope that you have a nice time at the show this weekend. Take Care and God Bless. And remember, respest everyone because your enemy may be your best friend.
> *


First of all i never say anything bad about the show in fact i defended things that happened at the end, your the one who keeps writing about nothing, i reply to the things that aren't true but you want to keep throwing in your drama i'm not hiding people know who i am that's why what you write makes nosense. When people said the winners were fixed i defended things that were said. as far as one of our member's winning money he wasn't our member he was just a young guy who i didn't want to see get screwed...The guys not from here so he does know the history, I hope now you can stop all this b.s. and quite writing about nothing that matters to these people...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2005, 10:16 AM~3657009
> *better watch out goofy theres a new umpire in town callin the shots! i mean empire  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=197274
> *


:uh: ..hey lonely girl...there name is THE EMPIRE C.C..... from cali  
I own the name rights to EMPIRE C.C...TX


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sky_@Aug 20 2005, 08:46 PM~3663829
> *:biggrin:
> *


We will be there...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 20 2005, 10:47 PM~3664165
> *:uh: ..hey lonely girl...there name is THE EMPIRE C.C..... from cali
> I own the name rights to EMPIRE C.C...TX
> *


wow lord, emperor, majesty and now owner 





























:ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Goood Moooorrning !!!! Damn it's a good day for a car show! :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 21 2005, 05:38 AM~3664821
> *Goood Moooorrning !!!!  Damn it's a good day for a car show! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ten four that,,se yall out there


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

Personal Message
Lord Goofy jon.., Today, 01:04 AM 


"THE MAJESTY"


Group: Members


> *Posts: 1,239
> Member No.: 7,432
> Joined: Jun 2003
> 
> ...



ok many dont know who i am but some probly do.... today i get online an check out my messages now i dont usually talk shit on the net since its just the NET but someone took it upon herself to talk shit and threatin me for some stupid idiotic reason. thinkin i was talkin shit about empire... empire wasnt even up and running untill i put empire on my sig..... then all of a sudden they wanna come up? if your goin to drop the club drop it and move on dont join another club and then drop them to try and come back... wtf is that bout? then threatens me over the net and says my car is gettin it? wtf. so called unity for houston lowriders quote on his own sig? i mean come on if thats support and unity wtf is houston lowriding gone too.? i think its some personal problems and lookin to take it out on someone.. and doesnt have any RESPECT for others just themselves and doesnt really want to get along wit others unless she has too.. i know some on here think other wise and some who agree but many look away and dont care. but this isnt unity and respect for the houston lowriding community as well as supporting the scene.

is this the kind of stuff the houston lowriding council goi to stand by and let go on? or is somthing goin to be done about this or is it just goin to get the cold shoulder............ :twak:  :dunno: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2005, 03:36 PM~3665980
> *:dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I love my city. Born and bred, Houston. Show today was tight, Nice one Hypnotized. Sup Magic, Sic, Hellraiser, Desert Dreams, HLC, Slim. All of Yall. 

New Bad Influences build up comin soon......

Yall aint ready!!!!!


































[attachmentid=251173]



WoooooooooaaaaaaaaHHHHHHH!!!1
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 21 2005, 03:21 PM~3666159
> *:0
> *


hatter :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fuck it was hot today but good hanging out. Hope to see everyone again soon. I like how the show went off without altercations. At least that I could see. DAmn them outside shows should be later when it aint so friggin caliente!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2005, 05:39 PM~3666395
> *Fuck it was hot today but good hanging out.  Hope to see everyone again soon.  I like how the show went off without altercations.  At least that I could see.  DAmn them outside shows should be later when it aint so friggin caliente!!
> *


pics?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2005, 04:39 PM~3666395
> *Fuck it was hot today but good hanging out.  Hope to see everyone again soon.  I like how the show went off without altercations.  At least that I could see.  DAmn them outside shows should be later when it aint so friggin caliente!!
> *


any1 got pics


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hypnotized CAR SHOW 2005....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up goofy :worship: :guns:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Rabbit....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats al that drama ther geting violent :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :around:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

dam i missed a good show!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

last one......  It was a good show and my boyz from Hypnotized gave away some nice trophys.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 21 2005, 08:09 PM~3667330
> *dam i missed a good show!!!!
> *


i did too i got there late


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yup i missed a good one also


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 21 2005, 08:00 PM~3667285
> *
> *


who's caddy???


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 21 2005, 08:17 PM~3667366
> *who's caddy???
> *


i think it belongs to royal touch cc


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ok,, thought it was a local car


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

you both are wrong..the caddy is from Victoria.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys, we try our best to make every one happy, sorry if i could not stop and get to talk to any one but as yall saw i was runin around like a mad man tring to get everything straight . the show was not bad its self no complaints every one seemed happy, i would like to thank everyone that came out and supported another year in the making if any one has any comments or suggestions please let me know. yeah it was hot ass hell so we may be getting a new date in mind. we are also still considering other locations, as far as this location what ya think good or try another ? our main objective was acheive so yeah were happy we brought to gether some of h-towns fines rides and coolest folks, together in one hot ass afternoon, we apreciate it everyone for real. 

thanks to ,KUSTOMS, LATIN CARTEL, all the HLC, SHORTY, DESERT DREAMS, SWITCHES, DREAMS TO REALITY, and every one i forgot to mention thanks a bunch

thanks for the pics goofy .



-JOE HYPNOTIZED C.C.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

AWWW NAWWW BIG SLIM DOGGGGGGGG STILL PIMPIN ANY BODY WANT SHIRTS LIKE THE ONE I HAD ON TODAY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 21 2005, 08:22 PM~3667397
> *Thanks for the kind words guys, we try our best to make every one happy, sorry if i could not stop and get to talk to any one but as yall saw i was runin around like a mad man tring to get everything straight . the show was not bad its self no complaints every one seemed happy, i would like to thank everyone that came out and supported another year in the making if any one has any comments or suggestions please let me know. yeah it was hot ass hell so we may be getting a new date in mind. we are also still considering other locations, as far as this location  what ya think good or try another ? our main objective was acheive so yeah were happy we brought to gether some of h-towns fines rides and coolest folks, together in one hot ass afternoon, we apreciate it everyone for real.
> 
> thanks to ,KUSTOMS, LATIN CARTEL, all the HLC, SHORTY, DESERT DREAMS, SWITCHES, DREAMS TO REALITY,  and every one i forgot to mention thanks a bunch
> ...


no problem my HLC brother.....  ..the location was good and Hypnotized Car Shows are known for there shows at Nite clubs....  Go inside and shoot some pool,drink some beer, and chill in the *AC!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> *funny how you hide behind a screen name in the beginning..thinking i wasnt going to find out who you where...but i find out everything cause i know alot of people.....listen punk..you posting my pm isnt going to change anything jonathen..you trying to make me look bad..ha...it isnt going to work son....my beef with you is personal and has nothing to do with the lowrider community.....i'll deal with you ...p.s. remove Empire from your signature.u just making it worse on you... :nono: *



and yet i still get threats... over the net and u probly did find out from a chick ....... cause i know some peeps to but i dont ask around bout info like u.... but then u arent always on my mind like i am on urs..... and this has everything to do wit the lowrider community since it involves a car and an enthusist as well as a car fanatic myself...... i dont know y u just dont grow up and be a MAN.... 


p.s. notice how i dont even reply to your pm's and havnt even pmed u back........ cause its over wit and im past it....i just want everyone to know what type of childish kid u really are behind closed doors. :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Aug 21 2005, 09:05 PM~3667550
> *and yet i still get threats... over the net and u probly did find out from a chick ....... cause i know some peeps to but i dont ask around bout info like u.... but then u arent always on my mind like i am on urs.....  and this has everything to do wit the lowrider community since it involves a car and an enthusist as well as a car fanatic myself...... i dont know y u just dont grow up and be a MAN....
> p.s. notice how i dont even reply to your pm's and havnt even pmed u back........ cause its over wit and im past it....i just want everyone to know what type of childish kid u really are behind closed doors. :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


jus..remove my clubs name from your signature sir......  .......


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 21 2005, 09:08 PM~3667561
> *jus..remove my clubs name from your signature sir......  .......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

is this drama over the sig on my sn?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Aug 21 2005, 09:12 PM~3667588
> *is this drama over the sig on my sn?
> *


jus remove my clubs name sir.......


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Aug 21 2005, 11:12 PM~3667588
> *is this drama over the sig on my sn?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.empirecarclub.com/..
The EMPIRE HAS RISEN!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up ice, hot weekend just passed.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 21 2005, 10:25 PM~3667408
> *AWWW NAWWW BIG SLIM DOGGGGGGGG STILL PIMPIN ANY BODY WANT SHIRTS LIKE THE ONE I HAD ON TODAY
> *


ill get some shirts done....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 07:23 AM~3668416
> *what's up ice, hot weekend just passed.
> *


very hot man at the car show i had to make rounds in segments. went inside for 20 mins and walked around outside for 10 then back inside... over and over :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 22 2005, 06:27 AM~3668422
> *very hot man at the car show i had to make rounds in segments. went inside for 20 mins and walked around outside for 10 then back inside... over and over  :biggrin:
> *


i would have been right behind you. :biggrin: 
got the caprice in the garage ready to get some mechanical stuff done. will let you and majic swing by next month.


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Ice Block what type of shirts are you looking to get printed out for your car club.



















Check out some of our sample work............

My Webpage


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Aug 22 2005, 08:55 AM~3668698
> *Ice Block what type of shirts are you looking to get printed out for your car club.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=197613&hl=


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 09:09 AM~3668745
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=197613&hl=
> *


latin you ready for friday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:25 AM~3669102
> *latin you ready for friday?
> *


yes. got the 12" ready, cds also.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 10:27 AM~3669109
> *yes.  got the 12" ready, cds also.
> *


cool cool cool looks like alot of people are going man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:36 AM~3669133
> *cool cool cool looks like alot of people are going man
> *


is it going to be a SausageFest '05 or are there going to be beethes also?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 10:37 AM~3669137
> *is it going to be a SausageFest '05 or are there going to be beethes also?
> *


it will be good no sausage fest.............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:38 AM~3669145
> *it will be good no sausage fest.............
> *


  don't forget to invite la morena :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*Firme 8th Aniversary Dance*
The Drinking Room
510 fm 1092 (murphy rd)
Stafford Tx.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 10:39 AM~3669147
> *  don't forget to invite la morena  :cheesy:
> *


i know i know i know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

is there going to be food? save me a plate.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 10:41 AM~3669158
> *is there going to be food?  save me a plate.
> *


yeah we are gonna have food


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=251999]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:43 AM~3669162
> *yeah we are gonna have food
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 10:45 AM~3669166
> *
> *


so is it gonna be ur last one?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:47 AM~3669172
> *so is it gonna be ur last one?
> *


Yeah, doesn't interest me anymore, i'm just keeping my old school 12" records from the 1st days of rap/hip hop and some other stuff. everything else goes on ebay.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 10:48 AM~3669177
> *Yeah, doesn't interest me anymore, i'm just keeping my old school 12" records from the 1st days of rap/hip hop and some other stuff.  everything else goes on ebay.
> *


dayum so since this is ur last gig is this gonna be the best one? go out with a bang


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup nix sup jason


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:50 AM~3669184
> *dayum so since this is ur last gig is this gonna be the best one? go out with a bang
> *


just the same as the rest. taking a lot of old school jams and new stuff. some electro stuff also.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 10:53 AM~3669194
> *just the same as the rest.  taking a lot of old school jams and new stuff.  some electro stuff also.
> *


cool cool cool dont forget to trow in some tejano playa :biggrin:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

WHAT UP NICK


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

do anyone know where i can get 13' inch bags?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup FIRME, sup MARIO :wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup NESS :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 10:56 AM~3669205
> *Sup FIRME, sup MARIO :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 10:56 AM~3669205
> *Sup FIRME, sup MARIO :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:54 AM~3669197
> *cool cool cool dont forget to trow in some tejano playa  :biggrin:
> *


that's where rompe-cintura comes in.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup nix


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

"REACHIN OUT TO EVERYONE FOR HELP". I AM LOOKIN FOR A 2DOOR 80's MODEL CAPRICE. EVEN IF ITS NOT FOR SALE LET ME KNOW WHERE IT'S AT AND I'LL GO ASK 4 IT. P.M. ME WITH SUM INFO :worship:


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

NICK, DID YOU GET ANY GOOD PICS?


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 11:02 AM~3669236
> *"REACHIN OUT TO EVERYONE FOR HELP". I AM LOOKIN FOR A 2DOOR  80's MODEL CAPRICE. EVEN IF ITS NOT FOR SALE LET ME KNOW WHERE IT'S AT AND I'LL GO ASK 4 IT.  P.M. ME WITH SUM INFO :worship:
> *


I HAVE A MODLE CAPRICE $20. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 10:58 AM~3669219
> *that's where rompe-cintura comes in.
> *


excellent my friend


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Aug 22 2005, 11:02 AM~3669238
> *NICK, DID YOU GET ANY GOOD PICS?
> *


BLING BLING BITCH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 11:02 AM~3669236
> *"REACHIN OUT TO EVERYONE FOR HELP". I AM LOOKIN FOR A 2DOOR  80's MODEL CAPRICE. EVEN IF ITS NOT FOR SALE LET ME KNOW WHERE IT'S AT AND I'LL GO ASK 4 IT.  P.M. ME WITH SUM INFO :worship:
> *


you remember where the vargas lived, west of your dads house? about 3 streets away from strawberry park there is one that has been sitting in a house, i think it's primered.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 11:05 AM~3669252
> *BLING BLING BITCH  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


YOU LIKE THAT SHIT


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 11:06 AM~3669253
> *you remember where the vargas lived, west of your dads  house?  about 3 streets away from strawberry park there is one that has been sitting in a house, i think it's primered.
> *


THAT ONE IS NOT FOR SALE . ALREADY CHECKED :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 11:08 AM~3669268
> *THAT ONE IS NOT FOR SALE . ALREADY CHECKED :thumbsdown:
> *


what the fk is that guy waiting for? it's just rusting away.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Aug 22 2005, 11:06 AM~3669255
> *YOU LIKE THAT SHIT
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 11:09 AM~3669273
> *what the fk is that guy waiting for?  it's just rusting away.
> *


HE'S GONNA GIVE IT TO HIS SON. HIS SON IS LIKE 10 YEARS OLD.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 11:11 AM~3669285
> *HE'S GONNA GIVE IT TO HIS SON. HIS SON IS LIKE 10 YEARS OLD.
> *


 :scrutinize: WHAT. THATS FUCKEN CRAZZY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 11:11 AM~3669285
> *HE'S GONNA GIVE IT TO HIS SON. HIS SON IS LIKE 10 YEARS OLD.
> *


by that time his son is going to need all new panels. oh well.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 07:30 AM~3668429
> *i would have been right behind you.  :biggrin:
> got the caprice in the garage ready to get some mechanical stuff done.  will let you and majic swing by next month.
> *


cool jus let me know...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 22 2005, 11:16 AM~3669322
> *cool jus let me know...
> *


its that boy block


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Aug 22 2005, 09:55 AM~3668698
> *Ice Block what type of shirts are you looking to get printed out for your car club.
> 
> 
> ...


the shirt slim is talkin about i believe are the ones that are airbrushed... but im looking into some ben davis shirts and some dickes too do you carry the shirts or do we bring them?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:40 AM~3669152
> *Firme 8th Aniversary Dance
> The Drinking Room
> 510 fm 1092 (murphy rd)
> ...


HEy thats kinda close to where I work off of Wilcrest!! =)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:44 AM~3669163
> *[attachmentid=251999]
> *


Plus its the day after my birfday!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 12:17 PM~3669332
> *its that boy block
> *


sup sup whats the deal...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Sup everybody Dualhex02, InkCrimes, 713diva, firmelows, NIX CUSTOMS and 1 Anonymous Users


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wassup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 22 2005, 11:27 AM~3669386
> *Sup everybody  Dualhex02, InkCrimes, 713diva, firmelows, NIX CUSTOMS and  1 Anonymous Users
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2005, 11:28 AM~3669388
> *wassup
> *


your avatar is getting me dizzy :around:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2005, 11:25 AM~3669374
> *Plus its the day after my birfday!!!
> *


well there u go party time


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 11:29 AM~3669393
> *your avatar is getting me dizzy  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 11:29 AM~3669393
> *your avatar is getting me dizzy  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


Good Good my plans of world domination are working. It all begins with my avatar. Yessss good good.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2005, 12:32 PM~3669404
> *Good Good my plans of world domination are working. It all begins with my avatar.  Yessss good good.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2005, 11:32 AM~3669404
> *Good Good my plans of world domination are working. It all begins with my avatar.  Yessss good good.
> *


did you hold the cam and go around in circles when you did that or did you animate the background?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The first one...I went around in circle and took a video clip then put into flash, removed frames and sized it smaller cause it was huge as a .gif. Thats why its kinda monochromatic. Yeah I got the idea from an old U2 video.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You going to be there with Hollywood, Ice Block?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup zar?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 10:48 AM~3669502
> *You going to be there with Hollywood, Ice Block?
> *


whats the deal latin...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 22 2005, 12:17 PM~3669667
> *whats the deal latin...
> *


not much, just working


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 01:14 PM~3669648
> *sup zar?
> *


SUP FIRMELOWS!!! U READY???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 22 2005, 12:33 PM~3669761
> *SUP FIRMELOWS!!!  U READY???
> *


the question is are u ready?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

HEY JOHN HOW DO I GET THERE ..... OR I NEED A RIDE I DON'T KNO THAT AREA 2 WELL LET ME KNO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 22 2005, 12:39 PM~3669780
> *HEY JOHN HOW DO I GET THERE ..... OR I NEED A RIDE I DON'T KNO THAT AREA 2 WELL LET ME KNO
> *


WHERE YOU COMING FROM? I'll see if metro hits your area.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 22 2005, 12:39 PM~3669780
> *HEY JOHN HOW DO I GET THERE ..... OR I NEED A RIDE I DON'T KNO THAT AREA 2 WELL LET ME KNO
> *


pretty easy

take 59 south 
exit murphy rd 
at murphy take a left go all the way down muphy
after u cross the track go to the next set of lights there will be a mobil and a cheveron on the right hand corner behind the mobil is the drinking room it is on the corner of ave E and murphy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 12:41 PM~3669794
> *pretty easy
> 
> take 59 south
> ...


isn't that by that little tejano record store???


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 11:02 AM~3669236
> *"REACHIN OUT TO EVERYONE FOR HELP". I AM LOOKIN FOR A 2DOOR  80's MODEL CAPRICE. EVEN IF ITS NOT FOR SALE LET ME KNOW WHERE IT'S AT AND I'LL GO ASK 4 IT.  P.M. ME WITH SUM INFO :worship:
> *


There is one on underwood I don't remeber if its a 2 door or 4 door.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 12:43 PM~3669810
> *isn't that by that little tejano record store???
> *


yeah right down the street


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 12:48 PM~3669502
> *You going to be there with Hollywood, Ice Block?
> *


yea i guess i dunno i havent hearded from him...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHO IS GOING TO THE SAN ANTONIO LRM SHOW?


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2005, 10:38 PM~3667693
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHO IS GONNA VISIT THE HAUNTED RAILROAD TRACKS IN SAN ANTO? IT WAS FUN LAST YEAR.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 22 2005, 12:55 PM~3669905
> *WHO IS GONNA VISIT THE HAUNTED RAILROAD TRACKS IN SAN ANTO? IT WAS FUN LAST YEAR.
> *


did the kiddies really push the car off the tracks?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 01:56 PM~3669909
> *did the kiddies really push the car off the tracks?
> *


WELL I DONT IF IT WAS THEM BUT SOMETHING DID PUSH OUR TRUCK OVER THE TRACKS, WE WERE ROLLING DEEP IN THE TRUCK, THEY WERE PROLLY SOME STRONG KIDS. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 22 2005, 12:59 PM~3669929
> *WELL I DONT IF IT WAS THEM BUT SOMETHING DID  PUSH OUR TRUCK OVER THE TRACKS, WE WERE ROLLING DEEP IN THE TRUCK, THEY WERE PROLLY SOME STRONG KIDS. LOL
> *


or the gorditos deep in the truck didn't level out the weight. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HAS ANYONE SEEN NESS???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 01:01 PM~3669945
> *or the gorditos deep in the truck didn't level out the weight.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup McHam, NoCaddyLikeMine


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 22 2005, 01:26 PM~3670068
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


13 days :0  :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 22 2005, 11:51 AM~3669875
> *WHO IS GOING TO THE SAN ANTONIO LRM SHOW?
> *


Empire will be there


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 22 2005, 12:27 PM~3670075
> *sup  McHam, NoCaddyLikeMine
> *


wuz up ice block


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 11:41 AM~3669794
> *pretty easy
> 
> take 59 south
> ...


hey john...whats the fastest way for me to get there???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 22 2005, 01:27 PM~3670083
> *13 days  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 22 2005, 02:31 PM~3670108
> *wuz up ice block
> *


chillin chillin mayne...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 22 2005, 11:51 AM~3669875
> *WHO IS GOING TO THE SAN ANTONIO LRM SHOW?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 22 2005, 12:39 PM~3670154
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

check out these rides from bumper 2 bumper car show and concert in Houston, Texas.........


























pictures provided by ruthlessimage.com

My Webpage


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

conrads bomba still looking good.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Aug 22 2005, 02:45 PM~3670965
> *check out these rides from  bumper 2 bumper car show and concert in Houston, Texas.........
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC'S HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

For all your car club shirts visit us @ customtees

Thanks dude but the :thumbsup: goes out to ruthlessimage.com for all the pictures that were taken at the bumper 2 bumper car show.........

Great job ruthlessimage.com..............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 more days FirmeLows


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

ITS ME SLIM ON MY HOMIES COMP IN GOING TO SA LRM SHOW UP AND SHOW OFF


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 12:48 PM~3669502
> *You going to be there with Hollywood, Ice Block?
> *



Of course i'm going to be there loco...Gonna try to get drunk within the first hour...Bring on the liquor :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2005, 10:02 AM~3669236
> *"REACHIN OUT TO EVERYONE FOR HELP". I AM LOOKIN FOR A 2DOOR  80's MODEL CAPRICE. EVEN IF ITS NOT FOR SALE LET ME KNOW WHERE IT'S AT AND I'LL GO ASK 4 IT.  P.M. ME WITH SUM INFO :worship:
> *


give me a call nick,i know of one!!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:machinegun: :guns: :guns: :worship:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 22 2005, 09:56 AM~3669202
> *do anyone know where i can get 13' inch bags?
> *


H E B HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: or fiesta


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2005, 03:24 PM~3662870
> *SUP BOILER YOU DOING OK OR R U SMASHING THE BUMPER
> *


chipin dogggg  :angry: but u know me I NEVER GIVE UP!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ZUP PROVOK


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ILL GET IT TO THE BUMPER HOMIE


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

wassup Goofy that number didnt work


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 22 2005, 07:38 PM~3672812
> *wassup Goofy  that number didnt work
> *


Its working again....i'll pm you...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 22 2005, 11:55 AM~3669905
> *WHO IS GONNA VISIT THE HAUNTED RAILROAD TRACKS IN SAN ANTO? IT WAS FUN LAST YEAR.
> *



i need directions i've never bn there


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

rollcall for firme's dance???


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup dave


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 22 2005, 09:13 PM~3673570
> *rollcall for firme's dance???
> *


I'll be there....  Gettin my drank on!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TUESDAY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 22 2005, 06:05 PM~3671790
> *Of course i'm going to be there loco...Gonna try to get drunk within the first hour...Bring on the liquor  :cheesy:
> *


cool, don't forget to tip the dj. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2005, 12:59 PM~3662418
> *i was looking in the new lrm and i saw "dragon slayer" the 1950 truck, and i was wondering whos truck that used to be back in the day i remember seeing it once in richmond back in the mid -late 90s. article says it came from houston tx
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SUP MAGIC.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2005, 07:12 AM~3674755
> *cool, don't forget to tip the dj.  :biggrin:
> *


I'll see what I can do


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2005, 08:20 AM~3674903
> *SUP MAGIC.
> *


Sup homie...how you doing?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good morning


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2005, 08:16 AM~3675080
> *good morning
> *


what's up, you get that stamp made?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2005, 06:32 AM~3674804
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I thought it might be my homeboy Tim's old truck, but his was gold ... didn't the article say it used to be candy blue :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm ready for the dance contest at the Firmelows party

 
[]
/\


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning peeps.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2005, 03:50 PM~3670995
> *conrads bomba still looking good.
> *


GRACIAS BRO, IT'S BEEN ALMOST 12 YEARS SINCE I RESTORED IT. HAVENT REALLY BEEN TAKEN CARE OF IT, WORKING ON ANOTHER PROJECT EH.  ALRATO ....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2005, 08:18 AM~3675086
> *what's up, you get that stamp made?
> *


no we are getting it done today hopefully


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2005, 08:27 AM~3675120
> *I'm ready for the dance contest at the Firmelows party
> 
> 
> ...


man u got some competition from slim man he was showing off some moves sunday at the show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2005, 09:19 AM~3675289
> *man u got some competition from slim man he was showing off some moves sunday at the show
> *


i'd have to pass on it, i'd get stuck on the floor while attempting a windmill


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2005, 09:29 AM~3675324
> *i'd have to pass on it, i'd get stuck on the floor while attempting a windmill
> *


right
i would like to see that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2005, 09:35 AM~3675361
> *right
> i would like to see that
> *


only if you promise to do a backspin :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2005, 09:40 AM~3675389
> *only if you promise to do a backspin  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2005, 09:40 AM~3675391
> *:thumbsup:
> *


then it's on Chaka Khan!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEEPS.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2005, 10:45 AM~3675689
> *SUP PEEPS.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2005, 09:45 AM~3675689
> *SUP PEEPS.
> *


Primo! whats the deal, anything new?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 23 2005, 12:35 PM~3676264
> *Primo! whats the deal, anything new?
> *


you going to show up friday homie?


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Heres more pictures from the bumper 2 bumper car show here in Houston......




























Man those are some clean rides....................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 23 2005, 07:20 AM~3675095
> *I thought it might be my homeboy Tim's old truck, but his was gold ... didn't the article say it used to be candy blue :dunno:
> *


talkin about real riders, u wouldnt know... :uh:


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2005, 03:42 PM~3677474
> *talkin about real riders, u wouldnt know... :uh:
> *


 i thought it used to belong to someone fron san antone i think he used to ride with 1st impressions...i remember seeing it there at the lrm shows..a truck wit that bed is not too common.............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Aug 23 2005, 03:14 PM~3677718
> *i thought it used to belong to someone fron san antone i think he used to ride with 1st impressions...i remember seeing it there at the lrm shows..a truck wit that bed is not too common.............
> *


i think it had tilt bed back then???


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2005, 05:48 PM~3678253
> *i think it had tilt bed back then???
> *


nahh thats not the one this one was blue and always showed slammed just like it does now ...i got a pic of it somewhere.......


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

whens the next show or cruise at the park??


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up goofy :machinegun:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2005, 11:42 AM~3676293
> *you going to show up friday homie?
> *


whats going down friday?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 22 2005, 09:13 PM~3673570
> *rollcall for firme's dance???
> *



not me ...cousin passed way on monday the funeral in on friday....


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 23 2005, 08:53 PM~3679371
> *not me ...cousin passed way on monday the funeral in on friday....
> *


MAN SORRY TO HEAR THAT I FEEL FOR YOU ON THAT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 23 2005, 07:30 PM~3679184
> *whats up goofy :machinegun:
> *


Wut it do ..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 23 2005, 07:53 PM~3679371
> *not me ...cousin passed way on monday the funeral in on friday....
> *


sorry to hear that David....


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps how ya'll doing ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 23 2005, 08:38 PM~3679235
> *whats going down friday?
> *


Firmelows dance/party


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 23 2005, 08:53 PM~3679371
> *not me ...cousin passed way on monday the funeral in on friday....
> *


sorry to hear it, David ... my condolences to you and your family ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2005, 03:42 PM~3677474
> *talkin about real riders, u wouldnt know... :uh:
> *


suck a dick


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

morning ma


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 08:10 AM~3681811
> *suck a dick
> *


 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 07:10 AM~3681811
> *suck a dick
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 07:10 AM~3681811
> *suck a dick
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

any of you shops would like to throw out an estimate to bag my 2002 silverado extended cab step side. ball park figures


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 23 2005, 08:53 PM~3679371
> *not me ...cousin passed way on monday the funeral in on friday....
> *


sorry to hear that.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Aug 23 2005, 03:19 PM~3677285
> *Heres more pictures from the bumper 2 bumper car show here in Houston......
> 
> 
> ...


I MISS MY CUTTY :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all 3 of those cars in the pictures has something wrong with them can anyone tell


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 10:27 AM~3682385
> *all 3 of those cars in the pictures has something wrong with them can anyone tell
> *


THERE'S NOTHIN WRONG WITH BIG RIMS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2005, 09:31 AM~3682414
> *THERE'S NOTHIN WRONG WITH BIG RIMS
> *


thats true, nothing wrong with em, but on a 64 ss?????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 10:43 AM~3682479
> *thats true, nothing wrong with em, but on a 64 ss?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

.......... but on a 64 ss?????




if not stock....then I roll either 13"s or 14"s.......... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 10:50 AM~3682519
> *:dunno:
> *


i knew you was a hatter :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2005, 09:51 AM~3682522
> *i knew you was a hatter :biggrin:
> *


fuck it throw some 20s on the park ave since its the thing to do!







































































:ugh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

if your gonna have an impala put 13's on it! no substitions.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 10:52 AM~3682532
> *fuck it throw some 20s on the park ave since its the thing to do!
> :ugh:
> *


I AINT GOT NO PROBLEMS WITH 13's OR 14's , SHIT I GOT SUM 13" POWDER COATS ON THA DUECE. BUT SHIT DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know when that bun b solo album is gonna come out??? or did it come out yet


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 10:59 AM~3682566
> *does anyone know when that bun b solo album is gonna come out??? or did it come out yet
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

PRIMO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda juanito.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 24 2005, 08:15 AM~3681835
> *morning ma
> *


sup girl!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2005, 10:51 AM~3682522
> *i knew you was a hatter :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 12:00 PM~3682888
> *que onda juanito.
> *


SUP SUP SUP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 12:13 PM~3683391
> *:uh:
> *


is the lac gonna bust out or are u gonna keep on frontin :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 01:33 PM~3683545
> *is the lac gonna bust out or are u gonna keep on frontin  :uh:
> *


don't worry about what I'm doing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so in other words its not right


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 01:48 PM~3683680
> *so in other words its not right
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2005, 10:44 AM~3669163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget to save me a plato.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 12:55 PM~3683716
> *:uh:
> *


im gonna post up the pics if u keep up with the god damn faces


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 01:56 PM~3683730
> *im gonna post up the pics if u keep up with the god damn faces
> *


typical Ken :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all i gotta say is BOO....MUTHA FKIN BOO!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:01 PM~3683759
> *all i gotta say is BOO....MUTHA FKIN BOO!!!
> *


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

if he only knew what that quote was in regards to...


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

was it in regards to me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Chonies! you on the anonymous tip? :0 :0 :0 You posted like a Ninja!!!

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EX214GIRL, ptshirts


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 01:56 PM~3683730
> *im gonna post up the pics if u keep up with the god damn faces
> *


do it, do it, do it.......i'll give you five bucks if you do, cash money$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 01:13 PM~3683391
> *:uh:
> *


quit hatting :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2005, 02:08 PM~3683813
> *do it, do it, do it.......i'll give you five bucks if you do, cash money$$$ :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2005, 02:09 PM~3683816
> *quit hatting :uh:
> *


Okay Lil' Puppet ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:07 PM~3683803
> *Chonies!  you on the anonymous tip?  :0  :0  :0  You posted like a Ninja!!!
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if i get 10 ppl in the next hour to ask for the pics i post one of the rims....to start


ex214 all this can be put on hold if u give me $20 paypal


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 02:10 PM~3683823
> *Okay Lil' Puppet ...
> *


i'll show you my little puppet if you want :cheesy: ..........lil puppet :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2005, 02:10 PM~3683830
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: 

*The brightest future will always be based on a forgotten past; you can't go forward in life until you let go of your past failures and heartaches.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:11 PM~3683834
> *if i get 10 ppl in the next hour to ask for the pics i post one of the rims....to start
> ex214 all this can be put on hold if u give me $20 paypal
> *


POST THE PICS!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:05 PM~3683790
> *was it in regards to me
> *


no bitch


----------



## TEXAS MADE (Apr 2, 2005)

pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:11 PM~3683840
> *:happysad:
> 
> The brightest future will always be based on a forgotten past; you can't go forward in life until you let go of your past failures and heartaches.
> *


  


we're going on friday. :biggrin:


----------



## Vicente Fox (Aug 16, 2005)

PEEKSHURES POLEEZ!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:11 PM~3683834
> *if i get 10 ppl in the next hour to ask for the pics i post one of the rims....to start
> ex214 all this can be put on hold if u give me $20 paypal
> *


no bitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alright motherfucker i offered you a bargain now you are testing my nuts


----------



## Fito Olivarez (Aug 16, 2005)

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMBBBBBIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!

LOS FOTOS CON SABORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 02:14 PM~3683864
> *no bitch
> *


whats with the dirty mouth


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fito olivarez and vincente fox..... LMMFAO!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

After recieving a phonecall on my celliophone, I rule offsides on my vote! 10 YARD PENALTY!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:19 PM~3683895
> *After recieving a phonecall on my celliophone, I rule offsides on my vote!  10 YARD PENALTY!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:19 PM~3683895
> *After recieving a phonecall on my celliophone, I rule offsides on my vote!  10 YARD PENALTY!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

price just went up to 40 bucks dena


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!*_


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:20 PM~3683903
> *price just went up to 40 bucks dena
> *


how about I keep my 40 bucks and you quit being a little bitch a stop threatening to post my pics ... grow up Ken.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:20 PM~3683905
> *
> 
> THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


they never are....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont want to grow up i want to post pics ill do it say i wont


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

picsssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

funny how some things never change....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 02:22 PM~3683921
> *picsssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


you're next fool, turn off your cellio


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

id post pics of your low....but....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:22 PM~3683927
> *you're next fool, turn off your cellio
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

picssssssssssss please i bet you won't


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

pics....oh damm my phone is ringing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 02:23 PM~3683934
> *picssssssssssss please i bet you won't
> *


i warned you cabron :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

havent had 10 requests....i got a nice pics of the rims....chrome gold, etc


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:24 PM~3683943
> *havent had 10 requests....i got a nice pics of the rims....chrome gold, etc
> *


how many do u have?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:24 PM~3683941
> *i warned you cabron  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 02:25 PM~3683952
> *how many do u have?
> *


Vincente Fox and Fito Olivares don't count ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got 4 req's


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:26 PM~3683965
> *got 4 req's
> *


bullshit ... fake screen names don't count ... you better not post the pics ... I got some pics you've sent me, too, cabron ...


----------



## Fito Olivarez (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 03:25 PM~3683960
> *Vincente Fox and Fito Olivares don't count ...
> *


*ESTE ES EL PASO DEL KANGURO! TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 01:27 PM~3683974
> *bullshit ... fake screen names don't count ... you better not post the pics ... I got some pics you've sent me, too, cabron ...
> *


yea but i dont really give a fuck what gets posting, you do


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:27 PM~3683985
> *yea but i dont really give a fuck what gets posting, you do
> *


I'm not the only one that gives a fuck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 02:27 PM~3683974
> *bullshit ... fake screen names don't count ... you better not post the pics ... I got some pics you've sent me, too, cabron ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 POINT THAT MOFFUGZA OUT AND I'LL HANDLE IT!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ooooooooim scared. i might come up dead or my car on fire


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:28 PM~3683992
> *ooooooooim scared. i might come up dead or my car on fire
> *


you're such a little bitch


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

PICS!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

5


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Aug 24 2005, 02:29 PM~3684001
> *PICS!!!
> *


stay out of this Pinky! it's a Houstone Thang!


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fito Olivarez_@Aug 24 2005, 02:27 PM~3683977
> *ESTE ES EL PASO DEL KANGURO!  TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN TAN!!
> *




FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:30 PM~3684006
> *stay out of this Pinky!  it's a Houstone Thang!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:30 PM~3684006
> *stay out of this Pinky!  it's a Houstone Thang!
> *




CALLESE LA PINCHE BOCA VIEJA!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=199547


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Aug 24 2005, 02:30 PM~3684009
> *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


i know what you mean, i can't get rid of that song in my head. Pinche 102.9 ME LA PELA!!! :guns:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man my phone rang quick dammmmmmmmmm.............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 02:33 PM~3684029
> *man my phone rang quick dammmmmmmmmm.............
> *


DON'T ANSWER IT CABRON!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:33 PM~3684032
> *DON'T ANSWER IT CABRON!!!!!
> *


too late


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey de-ann. you better to something. im gonna start off with pics of hte rims, then move on the ones of the car on the trailer...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:34 PM~3684038
> *hey de-ann. you better to something.  im gonna start off with pics of hte rims, then move on the ones of the car on the trailer...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:34 PM~3684038
> *hey de-ann. you better to something.  im gonna start off with pics of hte rims, then move on the ones of the car on the trailer...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 02:34 PM~3684037
> *too late
> *


That's your a$$ KneeGrow! R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

WHO JUST CALLED ME FROM HOUSTON?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Aug 24 2005, 02:35 PM~3684047
> *WHO JUST CALLED ME FROM HOUSTON?
> *


:biggrin: ANSWER YOUR PHONE CABRON!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:35 PM~3684045
> *That's your a$$ KneeGrow! R.I.P. :angel:
> *


hung up already


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESSE_@Aug 24 2005, 02:35 PM~3684047
> *WHO JUST CALLED ME FROM HOUSTON?
> *


GEEEEAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! wasn't me. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh yea the patterns flow from the trunk throughout the car...did i mention mural under hood??????????


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Post Pics.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:36 PM~3684054
> *oh yea the patterns flow from the trunk throughout the car...did i mention mural under hood??????????
> *


no shit? let me see. :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3684028
another request


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Aug 24 2005, 02:36 PM~3684059
> *Post Pics.....
> *


RoundRock in da House! que onda player, so what do you think happened to Richmond? You sell the regal? I got one from Dallas.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

? pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 02:41 PM~3684086
> *? pics?
> *


Of denas chichis?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry3684088


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Don't forget Candyman (Fabian) and John Saenz [trunk of my lac ] 











hmm just a sample, patterns all in the door jambs and all that shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:42 PM~3684095
> *Don't forget Candyman (Fabian) and John Saenz  [trunk of my lac  ]
> 
> 
> ...


did hrny model for that pic?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:42 PM~3684098
> *did hrny model for that pic?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

uhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey de-ann i tried to call you to settle this matter but it says your phone isnt recieving incoming calls. that just cost you buddy,


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 03:38 PM~3684064
> *RoundRock in da House!  que onda player, so what do you think happened to Richmond?  You sell the regal?  I got one from Dallas.
> *


Whats Up Latin...Dont knw what happened to Richmond....

Yeah I still have it...I might be getting a 76 Monte w/three pumps Though....They want trade it for my ride....Will see what happens


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Gordy ... I see you peepin' 

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: EX214GIRL, gonzalj, firmelows, 86TXMonte, Super Star, E. GAMBINO, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, caliswangin916


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Aug 24 2005, 02:44 PM~3684110
> *Whats Up Latin...Dont knw what happened to Richmond....
> 
> Yeah I still have it...I might be getting a 76 Monte w/three pumps Though....They want trade it for my ride....Will see what happens
> *


That's cool man, you enjoying the show? I had to go burn some popcorn. We haven't had this much action since Raiderette exposed her cooch.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:46 PM~3684121
> *That's cool man, you enjoying the show?  I had to go burn some popcorn.  We haven't had this much action since Raiderette exposed her cooch.
> *


pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard the mural under the hood was 4 stacks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 02:47 PM~3684125
> *pics?
> *


you got mail


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 02:47 PM~3684126
> *i heard the mural under the hood was 4 stacks.
> *


try 15


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:48 PM~3684130
> *you got mail
> *


dammmmmm i see she had it pierced


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 02:50 PM~3684140
> *dammmmmm i see she had it pierced
> *


bling bling


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:50 PM~3684142
> *bling bling
> *


right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda sourcream90210. you voting?

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: EX214GIRL, Gotti, *scla90044*, firmelows, Dualhex02, ptshirts, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*-POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT 
POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT 
POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT 
POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT 
POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT 
-POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT 
POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT 
POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT 
POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT 
POST IT --POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT -POST IT *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 02:42 PM~3684098
> *did hrny model for that pic?
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

kinda slowed up in here


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

looks like u might be safe ex214 u got 8 min left


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 03:02 PM~3684209
> *looks like u might be safe ex214 u got 8 min left
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2005, 02:57 PM~3684178
> *:roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


otra vez como NINJA!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Latin, you suck.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hmm fuck it even if the hour runs up ill still post cuz im ruthless like that

:ugh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 03:04 PM~3684218
> *otra vez como NINJA!
> *


did trvieso give you permission to use his picture for that photoshop? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 03:05 PM~3684223
> *hmm fuck it even if the hour runs up ill still post cuz im ruthless like that
> 
> :ugh:
> *


you mean cause you don't stick to your word like that ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 03:05 PM~3684221
> *Latin, you suck.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 03:04 PM~3684218
> *otra vez como NINJA!
> *


 :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone going to san antonio?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 24 2005, 03:06 PM~3684240
> *anyone going to san antonio?
> *


we voting right now. no time for that shit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what you talking bout voting willis?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 03:07 PM~3684244
> *we voting right now.  no time for that shit
> *


:twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 02:05 PM~3684230
> *you mean cause you don't stick to your word like that ...
> *


stick to what word


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 03:07 PM~3684244
> *we voting right now.  no time for that shit
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

vote yes on proposition 214

ok to post pics

www.post214pics.com/caddy/ohhellno/thesehoesaintright.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 03:08 PM~3684248
> *stick to what word
> *


bird bird bird
the birds tha word!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 03:08 PM~3684253
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> vote yes on proposition 214
> ...


fixed.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

past 1 hour ... I'm good ... if Ken keeps his word


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 03:04 PM~3684218
> *otra vez como NINJA!
> *


hahahaha!!! i would never have my hair blonde.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2005, 03:13 PM~3684285
> *hahahaha!!! i would never have my hair brushed.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 03:14 PM~3684295
> *:uh:
> *


no your ass didnt! my hair is always did! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 03:14 PM~3684295
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 02:14 PM~3684295
> *hahahaha!!! i would never have my hair brushed. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up everybody.. wats new in here....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2005, 03:21 PM~3684332
> *wats up everybody.. wats new in here....
> *


nuthin but a e'thang baby


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

go to work and come back to no pics :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2005, 03:25 PM~3684367
> *go to work and come back to no pics :dunno:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THIS TOPIC :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like not even 10 people care about the build up of your car



sux to be you de-ann


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 03:28 PM~3684387
> *looks like not even 10 people care about the build up of your car
> sux to be you de-ann
> *


boo ... mutha fkin booo ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 03:30 PM~3684410
> *
> *


i hear you like hats...is that true :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2005, 03:32 PM~3684425
> *i hear you like hats...is that true :dunno:
> *


i like the one you had on last time ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 03:33 PM~3684432
> *i like the one you had on last time ...
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 02:29 PM~3684394
> *boo ... mutha fkin booo ...
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2005, 03:22 PM~3684338
> *nuthin but a e'thang baby
> *


2 loked out ninjas going crazy

:biggrin:


----------



## fallen (Jun 15, 2005)

i wanna see ur car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 08:43 AM~3682146
> *any of you shops would like to throw out an estimate to bag my 2002 silverado extended cab step side. ball park figures
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

evening fellers.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

provoke sup dog


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 08:31 PM~3685756
> *:dunno:
> *


marcustoms estimated my 03 chevy for about 4000 and ektensive about 4500


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 24 2005, 08:05 PM~3686545
> *marcustoms estimated my 03 chevy for about 4000
> *


what all did this include if u dont mind


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 10:06 PM~3686560
> *what all did this include if u dont  mind
> *


4 firestone 2500 lb. bags, valves, wire kit, front, back, side to side, all cut out to lay frame, custom c- notch thats all i can reacall...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 24 2005, 08:13 PM~3686638
> *4 firestone 2500 lb. bags, valves, wire kit, front, back, side to side, all cut out to lay frame, custom c- notch thats all i can reacall...
> *


when you say lay frame was that going to include relocating things under the hood...??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2005, 01:50 PM~3684140
> *dammmmmm i see she had it pierced
> *



i wanna c!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 10:19 PM~3686690
> *when you say lay frame was that going to include relocating things under the hood...??
> *


On stocks is what i wanted a quote on so i beileve no. And i assume that a truck will lay frame on stocks without relocating anything under the hood anything wider or bigger would have to be relocated...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 24 2005, 08:24 PM~3686747
> *On stocks is what i wanted a quote on so i beileve no. And i assume that a truck will lay frame on stocks without relocating anything under the hood anything wider or bigger would have to be relocated...
> *


i dont know much about bags on trucks. right now i have 22x9.5 with 35 series tires, and a 2/4 drop....but i want to go lower and ride smoother and still be able to pull a trailer. its just an idea.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MCHAMMY..wut you doing up in here?? shouldnt you be workin mayne...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps dub show anyone?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 24 2005, 09:22 PM~3687195
> *sup peeps dub show anyone?
> *


i'll be there...u going nes???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ill be there .........puttin 30" loranzos on the cavi.... :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

trying 2 makin it :happysad: installin bags


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 24 2005, 09:35 PM~3687274
> *trying 2 makin it :happysad: installin bags
> *


nobody puts sand bags in there trunk anymore.... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

whats the deal people? yall ready for friday? hope to see yall there at the dance.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Got my aquea blue gators ready! My brim with 3ft feather and my cane :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

So Zar wut do u think about lambo dos on a Fleetwood?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I JUST GOT THE LATEST INFO ON THE DANCE CONTEST. I HEARD FIRMELOWS IS GONNA DO AN EXHIBITION DANCE. IT SHOULD BE A MUST SEE EVENT. WERE ALL PROUD OF YOU MAN! GOOD LUCK DONT BREAK NOTHEN, PLEEZE!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 24 2005, 09:42 PM~3687328
> *I JUST GOT THE LATEST INFO ON THE DANCE CONTEST. I HEARD FIRMELOWS IS GONNA DO AN EXHIBITION DANCE. IT SHOULD BE A MUST SEE EVENT. WERE ALL PROUD OF YOU MAN! GOOD LUCK DONT BREAK NOTHEN, PLEEZE!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: "The Truffle Shuffle"..... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2005, 11:42 PM~3687324
> *So Zar wut do u think about lambo dos on a Fleetwood?
> *


IT LOOKS GOOD!!! I WOULDN'T DO IT TO MINE THOUGH. LAMBO DOORS ARE GETTEN KINDA PLAYED OUT. U SEE LAMBO DOORS ON EVERTHING NOW. I GIVE PROPS TO HOMEBOY, FIRST CADDY IVE SEEN WITH THEM.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2005, 11:39 PM~3687304
> *Got my aquea blue gators ready! My brim with 3ft feather and my cane :biggrin:
> *


IMA ASK MY OLD MAN IF I CAN BORROW HIS OSTRICH BOOTS AND HIS STETSON HAT, CANT FORGET THE BELT BUCKLE, IMA TRY TO PUT AS MUCH GOLD AROUND MY NECK, THAT WAY I CAN REPRESENT. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND AN OSTRICH VEST? :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 24 2005, 09:46 PM~3687356
> *IT LOOKS GOOD!!! I WOULDN'T DO IT TO MINE THOUGH. LAMBO DOORS ARE GETTEN KINDA PLAYED OUT. U SEE LAMBO DOORS ON EVERTHING NOW. I GIVE PROPS TO HOMEBOY, FIRST CADDY IVE SEEN WITH THEM.
> *


Do them like that foo from Santone..Sea Gulle wings.. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 24 2005, 09:51 PM~3687397
> *IMA ASK MY OLD MAN IF I CAN BORROW HIS OSTRICH BOOTS AND HIS STETSON HAT, CANT FORGET THE BELT BUCKLE, IMA TRY TO PUT AS MUCH GOLD AROUND MY NECK, THAT WAY I CAN REPRESENT. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND AN OSTRICH VEST? :biggrin:
> *


I heard big john is going to wear a tiger striped suit.... :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2005, 11:51 PM~3687398
> *Do them like that foo from Santone..Sea Gulle wings.. :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS U DIDNT READ ABOUT WHAT THEY SAID ABOUT THAT CAR FROM SAN ANTO, THEY WERE TALKEN A LOT OF TRASH ABOUT THAT CAR ON LIL.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP HAM,NES,REC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

To hell with it im gonna mold my front and back doors together and make them come down like a draw bridge... :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 24 2005, 09:55 PM~3687432
> *SUP HAM,NES,REC
> *


SUP


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 24 2005, 09:51 PM~3687397
> *IMA ASK MY OLD MAN IF I CAN BORROW HIS OSTRICH BOOTS AND HIS STETSON HAT, CANT FORGET THE BELT BUCKLE, IMA TRY TO PUT AS MUCH GOLD AROUND MY NECK, THAT WAY I CAN REPRESENT. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND AN OSTRICH VEST? :biggrin:
> *


LA PULGA


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

That boy LOS in the hizouse..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 24 2005, 10:03 PM~3687480
> *LA PULGA
> *


The White Elephant on I-10 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2005, 10:06 PM~3687494
> *The White Elephant on I-10  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


D.J LATIN can tell you plus hook you up :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2005, 10:04 PM~3687485
> *That boy LOS in the hizouse..
> *


yup im here then everybody left


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 08:31 PM~3685756
> *:dunno:
> *


what size wheels?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2005, 10:26 PM~3686761
> *i dont know much about bags on trucks. right now i have 22x9.5 with 35 series tires, and a 2/4 drop....but i want to go lower and ride smoother and still be able to pull a trailer. its just an idea.
> *



Check out my website for the project i am working on it is a tahoe that i am custom building 22 lay frame and fbss the first ever suv that i have seen with fbss and lay frame 2 comperssors and nitrogen complete custom build and keeping every thing under the hood eccept the fender well will have updated pics friday. 

If you want to see what goes into baggn your ride then check out the link below


Bagged Tahoe On 22 inch boyds lay frame


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 24 2005, 11:35 PM~3687274
> *trying 2 makin it :happysad: installin bags
> *



whats up how is the baggs comming along


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2005, 10:39 PM~3687304
> *Got my aquea blue gators ready! My brim with 3ft feather and my cane :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 24 2005, 11:03 PM~3687480
> *LA PULGA
> *


 :biggrin: the one on airport and i-45 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 24 2005, 11:07 PM~3687500
> *D.J LATIN can tell you plus hook you up :0
> *


trudat, i got 3 ostrich running around in my back yard. i'll throw in the feathers for _*FREE!*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2005, 11:06 PM~3687494
> *The White Elephant on I-10  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that is one dehydrated elephant that they have. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HAPPY B'DAY DUALHEX02  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=199739


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda juanito, i'm out for a while, picked up the new music for this month and have to review it and get my work on a roll. pez.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

yall ready for tha disco inferno!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 25 2005, 08:51 AM~3688690
> *yall ready for tha disco inferno!!!
> *


you bet, bringing out my platform shoes


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senora_Magic_@Aug 25 2005, 07:53 AM~3688697
> *you bet, bringing out my platform shoes
> *


dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATINA_@Aug 25 2005, 07:44 AM~3688664
> *Que onda juanito, i'm out for a while, picked up the new music for this month and have to review it and get my work on a roll.  pez.
> *


ok


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

wut it is yo .. wassup ...


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 24 2005, 10:51 PM~3687397
> *IMA ASK MY OLD MAN IF I CAN BORROW HIS OSTRICH BOOTS AND HIS STETSON HAT, CANT FORGET THE BELT BUCKLE, IMA TRY TO PUT AS MUCH GOLD AROUND MY NECK, THAT WAY I CAN REPRESENT. DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND AN OSTRICH VEST? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 25 2005, 07:33 AM~3688853
> *wut it is yo .. wassup ...
> *


Car Club: Coming Soon!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Aug 25 2005, 03:24 AM~3688269
> *Check out my website for the project i am working on it is a tahoe that i am custom building 22 lay frame and fbss the first ever suv that i have seen with fbss and lay frame 2 comperssors and nitrogen complete custom build and keeping every thing under the hood eccept the fender well will have updated pics friday.
> 
> If you want to see what goes into baggn your ride then check out the link below
> ...


i thought the whole advantage to adding bags to a car was that you can take them off and return the vehicle back to stock...looks a little too extreme for me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2005, 06:46 AM~3688509
> *HAPPY B'DAY DUALHEX02
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=199739
> *



Thank you DJLATIN for wishing me a happy Birthday!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2005, 03:09 PM~3691319
> *Thank you DJLATIN for wishing me a happy Birthday!! :biggrin:
> *


manana, a bucket of brew on me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2005, 03:10 PM~3691326
> *manana, a bucket of brew on me.
> *


Thats it!! you said. I have witneses


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2005, 03:11 PM~3691332
> *Thats it!! you said.  I have witneses
> *


just let me know what color you want it in. 




j/k :biggrin:


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

Just want to THANK everyone for there thoughts and prayers..My son is doing good...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2005, 04:09 PM~3691319
> *Thank you DJLATIN for wishing me a happy Birthday!! :biggrin:
> *


Feliz Sapo Verde Dualhex


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

True Eminence Car Show flyers....


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry firme can't make the wedding, so drink a couple for me like the good ol'e days... :biggrin:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Need custom crew shirts for your car club looks up.................  

Crew Shirts....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 25 2005, 03:27 PM~3691973
> *Sorry firme can't make the wedding, so drink a couple for me like the good ol'e days... :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 25 2005, 04:00 PM~3692297
> *:wave:
> *


 :guns: :burn:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HELLO SILLY WABBIT


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats the deal :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2005, 11:44 PM~3687345
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: "The Truffle Shuffle"..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you fuckers are funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 25 2005, 04:57 PM~3692690
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you fuckers are funny :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whut up suga slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 24 2005, 10:05 PM~3686545
> *marcustoms estimated my 03 chevy for about 4000 and ektensive about 4500
> *


hey i seen marcs work and it look like ekstensives if not better marcs is bad as hell letem do it and he good people, knows what the hell hes doing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WISH I HAD MO HANDS I'D GIVE THOSE BAG FOE THUMBSDOWN


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2005, 03:55 PM~3691232
> *i thought the whole advantage to adding bags to a car was that you can take them off and return the vehicle back to stock...looks a little too extreme for me.
> *



What you saw is the current project that i am working on. which is a little over kill but i just want people to see what im capable of, but baggn a car/truck and trying not to cut is possible. but by not cutting you will not be able to go as low as cutting would. Ihave done a few trucks that the guys didnt want them cut and settled for minor cuting instead and they were all capable of reinstalling factory componets.

mark


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

what up slim


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

what up switches4life :around:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 25 2005, 06:18 PM~3693215
> *what up switches4life :around:
> *


zup,zup, rabbit


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi and what's up to my brother Ice Blocc I love you Mike laters!!!! Oh an dhi Disturbed and Darkness and Provoke and Goofy and so on and so forth


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Aug 25 2005, 07:54 PM~3693972
> *Just wanted to say hi and what's up to my brother Ice Blocc I love you Mike laters!!!! Oh an dhi Disturbed and Darkness and Provoke and Goofy and so on and so forth
> *


  wuz up...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Aug 25 2005, 08:54 PM~3693972
> *Just wanted to say hi and what's up to my brother Ice Blocc I love you Mike laters!!!! Oh an dhi Disturbed and Darkness and Provoke and Goofy and so on and so forth
> *


You going to San Antone?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP PEEPS!!! YALL READY


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Aug 25 2005, 05:25 AM~3688271
> *whats up how is the baggs comming along
> *


well as u you know the mofo didnt send them overnight , i gave you a call but it was to late to go out there . thanks for your help mark i wouldnt think you would be at ur shop at 9pm .You said u didnt leave ur shop untill 10pm and you kept ur word . But BigJohn knew sumone that was a lil closer to me "swangin customs" also a man of his word got up in the middle of the night(11:30) to open this shop to me. Thanks to my club members and every one else that help me to get where im at.  now hopefully i 'll make it to the show.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 25 2005, 11:31 PM~3694929
> *well as u you know the mofo didnt send them overnight , i gave you a call but it was to late to go out there . thanks for your help mark i wouldnt think you would be at ur shop at 9pm .You said u didnt leave ur shop untill 10pm and you kept ur word . But BigJohn knew sumone that  was a lil closer to me "swangin customs"  also a man of his word got up in the middle of the night to open this shop  to me. Thanks  to everyone that help me to get where im at.  now hopefully i 'll make it to the show.
> *


you know ill be there in the morning then after work and then sat morn if i have to ness looks like ima pull another all nighter huh :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

::sniff sniff:: :tears:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

mr firmelows i dont think ima make it to the wedding so have a beer for me....i gots to help a cc member in need :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey los what time you comin over? i have an idea for the bottom brackets. i think it might work . do you have an angle iron maybe 1inch in wide?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

between 9 and 10 and yea the angle iron i left at your house


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

yea i wanna that one too but the one at my hosue is wider right on one side?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2005, 08:15 AM~3688767
> *ok
> *


PUTO! i just noticed this! :angry: 

QUOTE(*DJLATINA* @ Aug 25 2005, 07:44 AM)

i feel a sickness coming on *cough!*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2005, 06:28 AM~3695625
> *PUTO!  i just noticed this!  :angry:
> 
> QUOTE(DJLATINA @ Aug 25 2005, 07:44 AM)
> ...


CHILL CHILL CHILL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=256932]


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Waaazzzzuuup Houston!!!! Is everyone ready for the pachanga tonight :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 26 2005, 08:04 AM~3695821
> *Waaazzzzuuup Houston!!!!    Is everyone ready for the pachanga tonight :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2005, 09:05 AM~3695822
> *
> *


Hey homie save some smoking for tonight loco


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 26 2005, 08:10 AM~3695841
> *Hey homie save some smoking for tonight loco
> *


ok ok i will


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

So what time is everyone showing up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 26 2005, 08:20 AM~3695866
> *So what time is everyone showing up
> *


if all goes well i should be getting there around 7:30 with the music. brought my cds to work to organize and have everything packed at my doorway at home. my bro brought the speakers up here. i have to leave at 5:30 to pick up john (latinkustoms4ever) then go home and pick up my stuff. bro has to go home also and pick up his stuff. we'll start out with tejano and go from there. got tejano, norteno, salsa, merengue, reggaeton, spanish dance, english dance, old school rap/hip hop, new rap/hip hop, freestyle, oldies, etc..


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2005, 09:24 AM~3695883
> *if all goes well i should be getting there around 7:30 with the music.  brought my cds to work to organize and have everything packed at my doorway at home.  my bro brought the speakers up here.  i have to leave at 5:30 to pick up john (latinkustoms4ever) then go home and pick up my stuff.  bro has to go home also and pick up his stuff.  we'll start out with tejano and go from there.  got tejano, norteno, salsa, merengue, reggaeton, spanish dance, english dance, old school rap/hip hop, new rap/hip hop, freestyle, oldies, etc..
> *


hmmmm 7:30 sounds like a good time, I might show up around that time as well...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 26 2005, 08:28 AM~3695895
> *hmmmm 7:30 sounds like a good time, I might show up around that time as well...
> *


roadie? lol! help me unload :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2005, 08:32 AM~3695908
> *roadie?  lol!  help me unload  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2005, 09:32 AM~3695908
> *roadie?  lol!  help me unload  :biggrin:
> *


Ok i'll help you out :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

there a dress code?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2005, 08:37 AM~3695930
> *there a dress code?
> *


nah its whatever u wanna wear


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2005, 09:39 AM~3695938
> *nah its whatever u wanna wear
> *


In that case i'll go in boxers and chanclas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2005, 08:39 AM~3695938
> *nah its whatever u wanna wear
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 26 2005, 08:46 AM~3695963
> *In that case i'll go in boxers and chanclas
> *


umm how about no and we will just say u did?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2005, 08:51 AM~3695980
> *:biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

whats wrong with ur eye


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

where you been man?

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Senor_Magic,* unique9deuce*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2005, 09:51 AM~3695980
> *:biggrin:
> *


Play that funky music Latin boy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2005, 08:53 AM~3695984
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whats wrong with ur eye
> *


it was a bright and sunny day in that pic. lol!

actually that's DJ BUSHWICK BILL :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2005, 09:51 AM~3695981
> *umm how about no and we will just say u did?
> *


So wear no boxers...ok...got it :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 26 2005, 08:55 AM~3695990
> *So wear no boxers...ok...got it  :thumbsup:
> *


pinche Hollywood :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

pinche Hollyhood  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 26 2005, 09:56 AM~3695993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so did you contact la morena? :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok i'm out, gotta take care of some things before tonight :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

same here, peace.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sounds like you guys are going to prom or something


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 09:01 AM~3696012
> *sounds like you guys are going to prom or something
> *


yeah but i'm going solo. ex214girl and hrnybrneyz are going lez style.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ex214 said she dont wanna hang with you squares????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 09:06 AM~3696027
> *ex214 said she dont wanna hang with you squares????
> *


no shit? i just talked to her on her cellphone :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 09:09 AM~3696037
> *:dunno:
> *


Just spoke to her, she said to call her cell # square.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wouldnt call her if i was stranded in fresno texas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 09:33 AM~3696112
> *i wouldnt call her if i was stranded in fresno texas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

DJ AWOL ( DJ @ the trophy stage @ los magnificos show) TEAM TROUBLE MAKER WOULD LIKE TO SEND A PRAYER TO YOU...WE HOPE YOU MAKE A QUICK RECOVERY SO WE CAN SEE YOU SPIN @ THE SHOW IN NOV.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup peeps


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 26 2005, 12:44 AM~3694978
> *hey los what time you comin over? i have an idea  for the bottom brackets. i think it might work . do you have an angle iron maybe 1inch in wide?
> *


Say Ness, if u need any help with ur ride i'm rite down the street man homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 09:33 AM~3696112
> *i wouldnt call her if i was stranded in fresno texas
> *


That's why you were crying about not having my new cell number, right?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2005, 09:25 AM~3696330
> *That's why you were crying about not having my new cell number, right?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 10:48 AM~3696463
> *:uh:
> *


muah!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok ima post pic of rims


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 10:54 AM~3696516
> *ok ima post pic of rims
> *


no


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2005, 10:55 AM~3696525
> *no
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 26 2005, 11:20 AM~3696731
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TEXAS MADE (Apr 2, 2005)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS MADE_@Aug 26 2005, 11:44 AM~3696917
> *:0
> *


Kenneth :uh:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Hommies remember these transfers back from the old school days
http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePhotos.j...&photo_count=2&


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2005, 10:47 AM~3696947
> *Kenneth  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 11:50 AM~3696978
> *:0
> :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2005, 11:47 AM~3696947
> *Kenneth  :uh:
> *


pretty clean


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2005, 12:08 PM~3697124
> *pretty clean
> *


you damn right :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2005, 11:08 AM~3697127
> *you damn right  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna steal your idea now :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 12:09 PM~3697131
> *im gonna steal your idea now  :uh:
> *


I'm gonna steal you in your eye mofugga ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2005, 11:12 AM~3697149
> *I'm gonna steal you in your eye mofugga ...
> *


for what i didnt post shit :uh:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

AWOL GET WELL SOON


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 12:13 PM~3697155
> *for what i didnt post shit  :uh:
> *


yea right ... you're the only person that I sent that pic to ... :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Who is AWOL ... and what's wrong with him? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2005, 11:16 AM~3697167
> *yea right ... you're the only person that I sent that pic to ...  :uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 12:17 PM~3697172
> *
> *


you're such a dick :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice rims dena.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

AWOL IS A DJ THAT PLAYS @ ALOT OF THE SHOW AND HE WAS SHOT ON MON. BY SOMEONE WITH ROAD RAGE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 26 2005, 12:25 PM~3697216
> *AWOL IS A DJ THAT PLAYS @ ALOT OF THE SHOW AND HE WAS SHOT ON MON. BY SOMEONE WITH ROAD RAGE...
> *


was that the youngster that was riding with his dad and was shot in the arm? he was like 14 or 16? my bad, he is 18. hope he recovers  

http://www.click2houston.com/newsarchive/4882772/detail.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who the fuck is texas made


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

SORRY NO HE'S OLDER AND WAS SHOT IN THE CHEST.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 26 2005, 12:25 PM~3697216
> *AWOL IS A DJ THAT PLAYS @ ALOT OF THE SHOW AND HE WAS SHOT ON MON. BY SOMEONE WITH ROAD RAGE...
> *


damn ... sorry to hear that ... hope he gets well soon ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 26 2005, 12:27 PM~3697237
> *SORRY NO HE'S OLDER AND WAS SHOT IN THE CHEST.
> *


i guess that's a different case. hope he gets better.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE HIM DJ @ THE LOS MAGNIFICO'S SHOW IN NOV.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 12:26 PM~3697229
> *who the fuck is texas made
> *


you, bitch


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

yes they are very nice rims and they do match your car thanks ken :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok ok im texas made :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 12:37 PM~3697295
> *ok ok im texas made  :uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I like your rims...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 26 2005, 12:47 PM~3697348
> *I like your rims...
> *


thanks


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2005, 12:45 PM~3697339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dame that rap music


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GUY_@Aug 26 2005, 12:47 PM~3697351
> *thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2005, 12:53 PM~3697390
> *:biggrin:
> *


WTF


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GUY_@Aug 26 2005, 12:54 PM~3697400
> *WTF
> *


WHAT?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2005, 12:57 PM~3697419
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2005, 12:59 PM~3697428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NEW AVATAR :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2005, 01:00 PM~3697439
> *NEW AVATAR  :biggrin:
> *


it didn't work so i'm keeping el palo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2005, 10:25 AM~3696330
> *That's why you were crying about not having my new cell number, right?
> *


LMMFAO! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2005, 12:08 PM~3697124
> *pretty clean
> *


yea they are. saw them in person awhile back.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 26 2005, 01:25 PM~3697216
> *AWOL IS A DJ THAT PLAYS @ ALOT OF THE SHOW AND HE WAS SHOT ON MON. BY SOMEONE WITH ROAD RAGE...
> *


I've talked to him at a couple of shows, he's a real cool vato. Hope he gets well real soon. Phoenix Creationz sends their prayers to him and his family. I sure do hope they caught the morons that did it.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

damn im sorry to hear about awol hope is gets well soon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 26 2005, 03:14 PM~3698413


step up to the mic and bust a good flow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2005, 01:02 PM~3697909
> *yea they are. saw them in person awhile back.
> *


since when do you know what clean is



over there running your mouth talkin about my white 64ht was a 65



































































:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 03:46 PM~3698686
> *since when do you know what clean is
> over there running your mouth talkin about my white 64ht was a 65
> :ugh:
> *


what in the fk are you talkin bout and who are you gettin your fked up information from? i havent said shit bout your fkin car. but then again im not even surprised bout you having something to say. you always have.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2005, 02:49 PM~3698708
> *what in the fk are you talkin bout and who are you gettin your fked up information from? i havent said shit bout your fkin car. but then again im not even surprised bout you having something to say. you always have.
> *


your friend


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 03:50 PM~3698713
> *your friend
> *


you never met any of my friends.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2005, 02:51 PM~3698718
> *you never met any of my friends.
> *


prolly cuz there a bunch of cakes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 03:54 PM~3698739
> *prolly cuz there a bunch of cakes
> *


ignorant.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2005, 02:57 PM~3698762
> *ignorant.
> *


kind of like you when it comes to this lowrider shit :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 03:58 PM~3698774
> *kind of like you when it comes to this lowrider shit  :twak:
> *


fk off.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 03:46 PM~3698686
> * talkin about my white 64ht was a 65
> :ugh:
> *


 :ugh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup rabbit ready for san antonio


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2005, 04:52 PM~3699449
> *sup rabbit ready for san antonio
> *


 not yet


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

get off you ass


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:machinegun: :burn:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

slim u going tonight?


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

a kracker aint you supposed to be gettin somthing ready for tomorrow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 26 2005, 04:31 PM~3699339
> *:ugh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 08:38 PM~3700482
> *:uh:
> *


sup Texas Made.......or should i call you #1 Hatter :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 26 2005, 07:59 PM~3700581
> *sup Texas Made.......or should i call you #1 Hatter :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: Firme Anniversary Celebration!!
:thumbsup: The fly honeys there
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: The marriage proposal. Congrats!!!
:thumbsup: Getting wasted!!
:thumbsdown: The hangover.
:ugh: Working the next day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos getting hitched


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

FOR EVERYONE WHO KNOWS DJ AWOL...
LAST NIGHT AT MIDNIGHT HE TOOK A TURN FOR THE WORST SO KEEP THE PRAYERS COMING THE FAMILY WANTS TO THANK EVERONE FOR ALL THE PRAYERS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what hosp. is the dj at. u can pm me


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 04:54 PM~3698739
> *prolly cuz there a bunch of cakes
> *


VANILLA OR CHOCOLATE? :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED OUR 8TH ANNIVERSARY (HOUSTON STYLES,SWANGEN CUSTOMS,EMPIRE,BONAFIDE,NVUS,LATIN KUSTOMS,DESERT DREAMS,CHOSEN FEW, PHOENIX CREATIONS,TRUE EMINENCE, INDIVIDUALS,SPOKES AND JUICE,SOLO RIDERS AND ETC.). SORRY IF I FORGOT TO MENTION ANYONE. WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. DJ LATIN WAS GETTEN THE PARTY CRUNK. THEN MY HOMIE HORACIO PROPOSED TO HIS GIRL VANESSA, SHE DID SAY YES BY THE WAY. THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 27 2005, 10:21 AM~3703004
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED OUR 8TH ANNIVERSARY (HOUSTON STYLES,SWANGEN CUSTOMS,EMPIRE,BONAFIDE,NVUS,LATIN KUSTOMS,DESERT DREAMS,CHOSEN FEW, PHOENIX CREATIONS,TRUE EMINENCE, INDIVIDUALS,SPOKES AND JUICE,SOLO RIDERS AND ETC.). SORRY IF I FORGOT TO MENTION ANYONE. WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. DJ LATIN WAS GETTEN THE PARTY CRUNK. THEN MY HOMIE HORACIO PROPOSED TO HIS GIRL VANESSA, SHE DID SAY YES BY THE WAY. THANKS EVERYONE!!!
> *



where r the pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2005, 10:50 AM~3703098
> *where r the pics?
> *


mcleans :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Use to roll dayton, crown , roadster, and mcleans.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2005, 10:56 AM~3703120
> *mcleans  :0
> *


 yup i was moving somemore of my stuff from my folks house to my house when i found my old 5th wheel on a back shelf


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 27 2005, 11:29 AM~3703259
> *Use to roll dayton, crown , roadster, and mcleans.
> *


dayton, crown, roadster, roadstar, la wire, california wire, zenith, mclean, players.. :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2005, 12:49 PM~3703357
> *yup i was moving somemore of my stuff from my folks house to my house when i found my old 5th wheel on  a back shelf
> *


how much?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2005, 12:33 PM~3703523
> *how much?
> *


baller :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2005, 01:33 PM~3703527
> *baller  :0
> *


i'ma throw some bolt-ons on the MC :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2005, 12:36 PM~3703539
> *i'ma throw some bolt-ons on the MC :0
> *


and ill throw some 20s on my car :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2005, 01:36 PM~3703548
> *and ill throw some 20s on my car  :0
> *


with bags :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2005, 12:40 PM~3703566
> *with bags :0
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2005, 12:33 PM~3703523
> *how much?
> *



u want to buy it?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2005, 12:32 PM~3703517
> *dayton, crown, roadster, roadstar, la wire, california wire, zenith, mclean, players.. :0
> *


mcleans, daytons, daytons, daytons,daytons, daystons :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2005, 01:57 PM~3703924
> *mcleans, daytons, daytons, daytons,daytons, daystons :biggrin:
> *


DAMN LIKE THAT


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2005, 01:57 PM~3703924
> *mcleans, daytons, daytons, daytons,daytons, daystons :biggrin:
> *


true bricklayer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 27 2005, 02:20 PM~3703987
> *true bricklayer
> *


forreal huh. i need a new career.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like i missed a lot last night had to leave early cuz i had tho work this morning at 4am ,like i said one of my bosses great ideas :buttkick: i left after ice block and tina did there thing nice job didnt know you guys did that we need to hook sumthin up,holla at me cuz i do the same thing.AM I GOOD sum say it is so


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 27 2005, 06:56 PM~3704553
> *looks like i missed a lot last night had to leave early cuz i had tho work this morning at 4am ,like i said one of my bosses great ideas :buttkick: i left after ice block and tina did there thing nice job didnt know you guys did that we need to hook sumthin up,holla at me cuz i do the same thing.AM I GOOD sum say it is so
> *


whenever your ready....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup slim


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

this thread is too big.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

too big for what?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2005, 03:14 AM~3706016
> *too big for what?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loganite_@Aug 27 2005, 08:59 PM~3705302
> *this thread is too big.
> *


thats what she said


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2005, 08:50 AM~3706970
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

now this *THREAD* is too big.

I feel like a movie today...anyone seen The Cave or The Brothers Grimm?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2005, 09:08 AM~3707066
> *:burn:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

So body ask for pics.....alwayz count on the Majesty....  

FIRME dance was a good turnout..but i had a lil to much to drink :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Dat boy DJ Latin... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Disturbed and Slim chillen


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Dualhex02 had lil to much to drink!!!!! :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

That i did that i did...I spent the last 45 mins trying to sober up munching on some food and drinking coca. AHHAHAH If i closed my eyes the room started spinning. If I hadnt shared that bottle I would have prolly died or some shit. Great night though. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

which ones is ex214 girl


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am thinking of a name change.....Dualhex was my wifes idea for a graphic design company name....me being a member, I was merely #2 hence the "02". Now that she's left for an indeterminate amount of time, to find herself, a job, a car, her own place, I take it as the end of that. "Its not you its me" We ALL know what that means. So technically till its official I am seperated. Tired of fighting for a lost cause its time to move on. I need to shed the monicker Dualhex. Especially cause some people know me mainly by that name and not my real name ahahhaha. I was thinking of going with my myspace ID of Kool_Aid_Party...or maybe something else. Anyone that knows me have a word or phrase to describe me? PLUS how do I go about changing "Dualhex02" to something else?

The epitome of dissension.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: NEXT PARTY IS AT SP DATE NOT SET YET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Like a PIMP


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

say girl i got a cadillac outside....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 28 2005, 06:29 PM~3709102
> *Like a PIMP
> 
> 
> ...


I am jealous homie. You gotta spread some of them skillz around, or let me borrow your car at least


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up lucky charms :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 28 2005, 07:24 PM~3709374
> *whats up lucky charms :biggrin:
> *


u werent at the park


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 28 2005, 06:28 PM~3709393
> *u werent at the park
> *


I just got back from there


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

what park McGregor? Did I miss it?!? Damn been boxing up stuff and cleaning. Still need to go eat...anybody know bout peeps chilling somewher catching some grub?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2005, 06:37 PM~3709136
> *say girl i got a cadillac outside....
> *


My shit broke down. Let me borrow the Impala.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 28 2005, 07:33 PM~3709420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey its the new Provok Upskirt cam :thumbsup: Shit I already said I was jealous....whats a word for more jealous than jealous? Living vicariously through Mr.Provok.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sup Magic?!


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

yall finish choppin the 64


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sup Dualhex?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 28 2005, 06:34 PM~3709430
> *My shit broke down. Let me borrow the Impala.
> *


what happened and the impala is on the back burner until next year, wont even see SA show


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 07:41 PM~3709452
> *yall finish choppin the 64
> *


almost, and thanks for the help boss. 

how was chucky cheese?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2005, 12:12 PM~3707477
> *which ones is ex214 girl
> *


:uh:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

hey, it was celebration station there's a difference. "BOSS" :twak: make sure u bring your ass to work on time :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

wassup rabbit
:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2005, 06:48 PM~3709489
> *:uh:
> *


poptrunkondemhoez!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 06:48 PM~3709491
> *hey, it was celebration station there's a difference.  "BOSS"  :twak: make sure u bring your ass to work on time :thumbsup:
> *


that sounds like he whants trouble :twak:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

how was the park


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2005, 07:43 PM~3709464
> *what happened and the impala is on the back burner until next year, wont even see SA show
> *


Car won't go past 30 m/h. Fuck it. I'm gonna let it rest. Ain't got no $$$.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

there was a few people


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 07:48 PM~3709491
> *hey, it was celebration station there's a difference.  "BOSS"  :twak: make sure u bring your ass to work on time :thumbsup:
> *


hey thats right down the street from my apts on Renwick. I almost appplied for a job there but my truck broke down on day of interview. Thats a hooker hot spot or so says the news.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 07:48 PM~3709491
> *hey, it was celebration station there's a difference.  "BOSS"  :twak: make sure u bring your ass to work on time :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK WORK. 

im out fools back to choppin this 64 

LATER


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

i'll give you another suspension that way you can finish choppin that 64. how that sound :nono:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2005, 08:54 PM~3709525
> *hey thats right down the street from my apts on Renwick.  I almost appplied for a job there but my truck broke down on day of interview.  Thats a hooker hot spot or so says the news.
> *


so why didnt you walk? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 07:59 PM~3709548
> *i'll give you another suspension  that way you can finish choppin that 64. how that sound  :nono:
> *


them days off are tight , and bring that bucket back so i can finish the body.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2005, 07:50 PM~3709501
> *poptrunkondemhoez!
> *


ragedy


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 28 2005, 09:00 PM~3709557
> *them days off are tight , and bring that bucket back so i can finish the body.
> *


your not supposed to be on here no more. BACK TO WORK :buttkick:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 08:00 PM~3709556
> *so why didnt you walk? :biggrin:
> *


fat and lazy...working on the fat part but the lazyness just wont quit


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HELLO WABBIT


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

NOT MUCH


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2005, 07:01 PM~3709561
> *ragedy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 28 2005, 06:52 PM~3709516
> *Car won't go past 30 m/h. Fuck it. I'm gonna let it rest. Ain't got no $$$.
> *


just park it and pick it back up later


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

WHATS UP


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

WHATS UP


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup every1.


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 28 2005, 09:19 PM~3709682
> *:biggrin:
> *


wut you smiling at aint no one talking :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 08:22 PM~3709691
> *wut you smiling at aint no one talking :twak:
> *


he likes hearing himself talk....

Sup death dealer


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 07:22 PM~3709691
> *wut you smiling at aint no one talking :twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

typical. ready to bring out the guns :nono:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HELLO LUCKY


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 28 2005, 09:34 PM~3709779
> *HELLO LUCKY
> *


wasssup wish i was gettin lucky rite now :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 07:39 PM~3709813
> *wasssup wish i was gettin lucky rite now :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

yuck that bites being the only female in the club surrounded with all these guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 28 2005, 08:44 PM~3709839
> *yuck that bites being the only female in the club surrounded with all these guys..  :biggrin:
> *


only one in the club? cause probably one of very few that get online too.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2005, 09:27 PM~3709722
> *he likes hearing himself talk....
> 
> Sup death dealer
> *


whats the deal...


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 28 2005, 09:44 PM~3709839
> *yuck that bites being the only female in the club surrounded with all these guys..  :biggrin:
> *


aint nuttin wrong wit dat. you got than sum of the peeps in the club. plus the wives cum around every once in a while


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

wabbit why so quite...


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

you got {MORE STUFF IN THE CLUB} than sum of........


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

NA I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

YEAH I DO :cheesy:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:around:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

guess everyone goin to sleep now :dunno:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

loos like it


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

HI WABBIT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Aug 28 2005, 09:00 PM~3709953
> *guess everyone goin to sleep now :dunno:
> *


not until about 2am


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2005, 10:02 PM~3709965
> *not until about 2am
> *


I'll be dreamin by then


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well I am the only one left so on that note I depart for tonight. Goodnight LILers.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up bitchinside


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi DAVE :wave:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 28 2005, 08:25 PM~3710102
> *:dunno:
> *


call meon my cell


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

I'M TALK 2 U PUTO


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

what you want pendeja


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 28 2005, 08:44 PM~3710221
> *Hi DAVE  :wave:
> *



was up :biggrin:


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

U SAW MY SIS YESTERDAY


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

u talking 2 me


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

NO DAVE


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

SORRY WABBIT THE BOYS R FIGHTING


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

ANWER UR PHONE


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

i went to the comedy showcase, it was pretty tight. Joey Medina was the main act, he was one of the original latin kings of comedy. i had a pretty good time.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HOW WAS THE DUB SHOW?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Nes how was the tub show..i mean dub show.. :biggrin:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

man i dont even wanna talk bout that show, the judeing at the show fuckin sucks. got beat by stock paint with just bags. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Thats why u need to stick to lowrider shows...that kind of show is for SUV and Trucks...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 29 2005, 12:25 AM~3710788
> *man i dont even wanna talk bout that show, i got fuck on that show. got beat by stock paint with just airbags.  :thumbsdown:
> *


YEA I KNOW, THE LESS MODS YOU HAVE THE BETTER THE CHANCE YOU HAVE TO WIN.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2005, 12:27 AM~3710796
> *Thats why u need to stick to lowrider shows...
> *


My thoughts exactly...We'll take care of you Ness, and we forgive you for your moment of weakness


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DID HAM ENTER HIS NAVI?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 28 2005, 10:28 PM~3710803
> *DID HAM ENTER HIS NAVI?
> *


No ....he didn't think that show is worth $50 to show his ride! Smart man huh! :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2005, 12:31 AM~3710811
> *No ....he didn't think that show is worth $50 to show his ride! Smart man huh! :biggrin:
> *


50 DAMM THATS CRAZY, DOES IT INCLUDE A MEAL AT LEAST.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 28 2005, 10:33 PM~3710818
> *50 DAMM THATS CRAZY, DOES IT INCLUDE A MEAL AT LEAST.
> *


I dont know ask NES..... :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 27 2005, 11:21 AM~3703004
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED OUR 8TH ANNIVERSARY (HOUSTON STYLES,SWANGEN CUSTOMS,EMPIRE,BONAFIDE,NVUS,LATIN KUSTOMS,DESERT DREAMS,CHOSEN FEW, PHOENIX CREATIONS,TRUE EMINENCE, INDIVIDUALS,SPOKES AND JUICE,SOLO RIDERS AND ETC.). SORRY IF I FORGOT TO MENTION ANYONE. WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. DJ LATIN WAS GETTEN THE PARTY CRUNK. THEN MY HOMIE HORACIO PROPOSED TO HIS GIRL VANESSA, SHE DID SAY YES BY THE WAY. THANKS EVERYONE!!!
> *


i second that...we appreciated all the support.......we all had a good time....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I know I had a good ass time...and each time I attend, I meet someone new and cool.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 12:14 AM~3710950
> *I know I had a good ass time...and each time I attend, I meet someone new and cool.
> *


man u where wasted


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Firme dance was :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 12:16 AM~3710956
> *man u where wasted
> *


nuh uh....well ...ok maybe a little. I had started early at Sams Boat right after work with some Dark Beer called Fat Tire. It was aiiight. Then showed up ealry at the Firme Dance. I was #1 on list ahhahaah. Thanks to DJ Latin for the BIRTHDAY BUCKET!!! You really didnt have to. FirmeJohn hooked it up too and then the bottle finished me off. I got some stuff here from previous home parties, Some Green Apple Smirnoff, Everclear, Bacardi Rum and some Absolut vodka.....but no drinking buddies. 

Specs is my favorite place to shop...got my specs card on my keychain and everything!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 12:22 AM~3710973
> *nuh uh....well ...ok maybe a little.  I had started early at Sams Boat right after work with some Dark Beer called Fat Tire.  It was aiiight.  Then showed up ealry at the Firme Dance.  I was #1 on list ahhahaah. Thanks to DJ Latin for the BIRTHDAY BUCKET!!!  You really didnt have to.  FirmeJohn hooked it up too and then the bottle finished me off.  I got some stuff here from previous home parties, Some Green Apple Smirnoff, Everclear, Bacardi Rum and some Absolut vodka.....but no drinking buddies.
> *


well looks like u found alot of drinking buddies that night


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 12:22 AM~3710973
> *nuh uh....well ...ok maybe a little.  I had started early at Sams Boat right after work with some Dark Beer called Fat Tire.  It was aiiight.  Then showed up ealry at the Firme Dance.  I was #1 on list ahhahaah. Thanks to DJ Latin for the BIRTHDAY BUCKET!!!  You really didnt have to.  FirmeJohn hooked it up too and then the bottle finished me off.  I got some stuff here from previous home parties, Some Green Apple Smirnoff, Everclear, Bacardi Rum and some Absolut vodka.....but no drinking buddies.
> 
> Specs is my favorite place to shop...got my specs card on my keychain and everything!!
> *


emperor goofy was wated too


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 12:23 AM~3710977
> *well looks like u found alot of drinking buddies that night
> *


Yeah except i got the rucas kicked out. I wonder, if I am giving them liquor, why not kick me out instead ir included with the minor. I think Sarah got kicked out right after I gave her a shot I didnt even realize what happened until a while later....they warned me about Tina, but she spit that out anyway.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 12:26 AM~3710986
> *Yeah except i got the rucas kicked out.  I wonder, if I am giving them liquor, why not kick me out instead ir included with the minor.  I think Sarah got kicked out right after I gave her a shot I didnt even realize what happened until a while later....they warned me about Tina, but she spit that out anyway.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
contributing to the deliquency of a minor


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 12:27 AM~3710987
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> contributing to the deliquency of a minor
> *


YEah but I was more worried about : "You Drink, You Drive, you go to JAIL" But I made it home alright.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 12:30 AM~3710995
> *YEah but I was more worried about : "You Drink, You Drive, you go to JAIL"  But I made it home alright.
> *


cool cool glad to hear that....so u work on this side of town huh


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 12:31 AM~3711003
> *cool cool glad to hear that....so u work on this side of town huh
> *



Live off of 59S At Fountain View/Renwick and work over off of 59S and Wilcrest which is same as Murphy but on the other side of 59.

I wanted to move back to my old hood kinda over by Boiler but its my job that ties me to that area. Dotn want to move further away. I hate Houston Traffic!! that job is always in opposite flow of traffic so better for me.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 12:35 AM~3711011
> *Live off of 59S At Fountain View/Renwick  and work over off of 59S and Wilcrest which is same as Murphy but on the other side of 59.
> 
> I wanted to move back to my old hood kinda over by Boiler but its my job that ties me to that area.  Dotn want to move further away.  I hate Houston Traffic!! that job is always in opposite flow of traffic so better for me.
> *


yeah tell me about it traffic here sucks


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Being the nerd I am ...sometimes I spend my Lunch shopping at that new Fry's right there. Its a tech junkies heaven.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 12:37 AM~3711019
> *Being the nerd I am ...sometimes I spend my Lunch shopping at that new Fry's right there.  Its a tech junkies heaven.
> *


yeah i go there sometimes last time i went for some software at work and started playing unreal tournament before u know it i was there for like 2 hrs


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 12:39 AM~3711029
> *yeah i go there sometimes last time i went for some software at work and started playing unreal tournament before u know it i was there for like 2 hrs
> *


You work nearby too? I thought you were off of I-10?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 12:43 AM~3711049
> *You work nearby too?  I thought you were off of I-10?
> *


i 10 and 6 but i wanted to go to fry's mayne


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

well im out mayne


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 12:49 AM~3711076
> *well im out mayne
> *


Peace. I too am out, the meds are kicking in.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 12:54 AM~3711086
> *Peace.  I too am out, the meds are kicking in.
> *


sure it not a bottle or something
:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 29 2005, 12:57 AM~3711103
> *sure it not a bottle or something
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Naw I still got some Tylenol #3 (w/codeine) left from my root canals. They help me sleep soundly. No bottles right now. 

oh yeah...my vehicular history. I need ot get some $$ so I to can join the ranks of the others. cause these are the only vehicles I've owned, A blazer, a Blazer and the present Dakota.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

cool i just changrd mine up a lil bit


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 29 2005, 01:04 AM~3711131
> *cool i just changrd mine up a lil bit
> *


Thats fuckin tight...but thats not the same blazzer in my pics...I had one...that top one was my first vehicle, so school and work. The second one I bought like that from a guy. Some people came after me for some shit he had done cause they recognized the car but not the dude in it. That one was layed to rest while in my brothers ownership. 








This is Griggs right under 45

It was also broken into about 3-4 times...so on my latest truck, that bitch is all stock. I dont even have the clear tails on it anymore.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 dame that sucks


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 29 2005, 01:14 AM~3711153
> *:0  :0  :0  dame that sucks
> *


The guy I bought it from had taken step by step pics, had won a trophy or two, and loved it. He would come by to "visit her" after he sold it to me and bought his more "professional" Accord. I think he would have a heart attack if he saw that pic. That guy in the pickup was drunker than shit, and took the red. By the time the cops showed up he had sobered up a bit. She said something about not giving him a field sobriety cause he wasnt showing obvous signs. BULLSHIT she asked for his license and he handed her a long distance phone card. He had beer bottles in the truck but he threw them in the back and since he "owned a bar" he claimed he was just diposing of the bottles. We basically got screwed on that from every fucking side.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

dame now that really sucks.. well im out latter


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

RIP Tyhoon wanna be blazer










Drunk Fucker mojarra








Oh yeah , we got screwed cause he didnt have insurance, so he got his slap on the wrist fine and our insurance covered un/underinsured but the truck wasnt "valued" over whatever amount and we got nothing in return basically. After all those years of paying for insurance and we would have been better off not having it and getting a slap on the wrist. Oh yeah, since no witnesses came forward and they (my bro and drunk guy) both claimed a green light, no ticket was issued for the actual accident.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 02:30 AM~3711187
> *RIP Tyhoon wanna be blazer
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well i am really offfffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2005, 12:36 PM~3707565
> *I am thinking of a name change.....Dualhex was my wifes idea for a graphic design company name....me being a member, I was merely #2 hence the "02".  Now that she's left for an indeterminate amount of time, to find herself, a job, a car, her own place, I take it as the end of that. "Its not you its me"  We ALL know what that means.  So technically till its official I am seperated.  Tired of fighting for a lost cause its time to move on. I need to shed the monicker Dualhex.  Especially cause some people know me mainly by that name and not my real name ahahhaha. I was thinking of going with my myspace ID of Kool_Aid_Party...or maybe something else.  Anyone that knows me have a word or phrase to describe me?  PLUS how do I go about changing "Dualhex02" to something else?
> 
> The epitome of dissension.
> *


it was nice meeting you man. cool peeps.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 27 2005, 11:21 AM~3703004
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME AND SUPPORTED OUR 8TH ANNIVERSARY (HOUSTON STYLES,SWANGEN CUSTOMS,EMPIRE,BONAFIDE,NVUS,LATIN KUSTOMS,DESERT DREAMS,CHOSEN FEW, PHOENIX CREATIONS,TRUE EMINENCE, INDIVIDUALS,SPOKES AND JUICE,SOLO RIDERS AND ETC.). SORRY IF I FORGOT TO MENTION ANYONE. WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME. DJ LATIN WAS GETTEN THE PARTY CRUNK. THEN MY HOMIE HORACIO PROPOSED TO HIS GIRL VANESSA, SHE DID SAY YES BY THE WAY. THANKS EVERYONE!!!
> *


Had a good time.  congrats to horacio.


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

That really sucks when the other party doesnt have insurance.........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup latin whats the deal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 10:06 AM~3712052
> *wassup latin whats the deal
> *


Not much, just back at the office and waiting to go back home.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2005, 12:34 AM~3710825
> *I dont know ask NES..... :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw i paid 40 bucks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 28 2005, 10:14 PM~3710743
> *i went to the comedy showcase, it was pretty tight. Joey Medina was the main act, he was one of the original latin kings of comedy. i had a pretty good time.
> *


No shit........I was there too.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUP MAGIC AND HAMNIZIIIEEEEE?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 12:18 PM~3713316
> *SUP MAGIC AND HAMNIZIIIEEEEE?
> *


sup


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 29 2005, 01:22 PM~3713348
> *sup
> *


HOW DID U DO ON UR GAME LAST NIGHT?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 12:26 PM~3713380
> *HOW DID U DO ON UR GAME LAST NIGHT?
> *


me and fifty ended up splitting it...so it was coo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda Juanito #2, man i'm still pissed about those expensive shrunken tacos at TaconMadre on Edgebrook! :twak: 

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 713ridaz, hpnotiq_n_cognac, K LoLo, McHam, *latinkustoms4ever*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2005, 01:34 PM~3713434
> *que onda Juanito #2, man i'm still pissed about those expensive shrunken tacos at TaconMadre on Edgebrook!  :twak:
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...



Try Taqueria Macias on Edgebrook and ??? that street where one side is Edgebrook and the other side is Fairmont Pkwy. Its right close to that new Carniceria there across from the Hollywood Video. My ...well...mother-in-law I guess, own that thing. It used to be good when I ate there, but she worked in it. Now its rented out to these friends of hers.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2005, 01:34 PM~3713434
> *que onda Juanito #2, man i'm still pissed about those expensive shrunken tacos at TaconMadre on Edgebrook!  :twak:
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


lmao yea i kno they were 4 a kids meal


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

they serve them mini tortilla tacos in mexico at the taco stands. Usually double them up though. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 03:40 PM~3714332
> *they serve them mini tortilla tacos in mexico at the taco stands.  Usually double them up though. :cheesy:
> *


that was them at $1.49 each. rip off. 1st and last time i go to that restaurant. illegal hoodrats working there had the reggaeton blaring also at 4 in the morning. :twak:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2005, 03:42 PM~3714348
> *that was them at $1.49 each.  rip off.  1st and last time i go to that restaurant.  illegal hoodrats working there had the reggaeton blaring also at 4 in the morning.  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 4 real


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 29 2005, 03:43 PM~3714362
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 4 real
> *


funny thing is i looked at my plate and thought, damn, i see a lot of shit but no tortillas holding all the shit spread on the plate, picked one up and had that WTF is this look.  

after i dropped you off i hit taco hell. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2005, 03:45 PM~3714376
> *funny thing is i looked at my plate and thought, damn, i see a lot of shit but no tortillas holding all the shit spread on the plate, picked one up and had that WTF is this look.
> 
> after i dropped you off i hit taco hell.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 03:49 PM~3714408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you me and juanito #2 would need 40 of them shrunken tacos to fill our pansas up


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

waz up juan and dualhex02


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2005, 03:52 PM~3714434
> *you me and juanito #2 would need 40 of them shrunken tacos to fill our pansas up
> *


damm that many shit........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 04:06 PM~3714556
> *damm that many shit........
> *


the tortillas were a diameter of 2 1/2"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2005, 04:09 PM~3714577
> *the tortillas were a diameter of 2 1/2"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 29 2005, 03:55 PM~3714464
> *waz up juan and dualhex02
> *


Wassup....oh si mi nombre is Alberto. Its funny just about everyone knows me as Dualhex...my online alter ego. that would make me alberto #?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2005, 04:09 PM~3714577
> *the tortillas were a diameter of 2 1/2"
> *



Damn that IS small!! Even against mexico tacostand tacos.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wuz up peepz!!!!just checkin it out, damm i missed alot.... be out soon with a new toy.......wuz up H.L.C.  



LOCOS CREATIONS C.C.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2005, 02:34 PM~3713434
> *que onda Juanito #2, man i'm still pissed about those expensive shrunken tacos at TaconMadre on Edgebrook!  :twak:
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Never buy the corn tortilla tacos at any taconmadre, they've all gone the way of the small tacos like the mexico's taco stands. Stick with tortillas de harina, they're the regular size, taste better, and only ten cents more


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2005, 04:42 PM~3714348
> *that was them at $1.49 each.  rip off.  1st and last time i go to that restaurant.  illegal hoodrats working there had the reggaeton blaring also at 4 in the morning.  :twak:
> *


damn that's expensive. I prefer the mexico prices better, they're a peso each over there. Which is like ten for a buck


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 05:49 PM~3714798
> *Damn that IS small!! Even against mexico tacostand tacos.
> *


Actually the mexico tortillas are the exact same size, trust me, I know


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 29 2005, 05:22 PM~3714986
> *damn that's expensive. I prefer the mexico prices better, they're a peso each over there. Which is like ten for a buck
> *


I remember them days...my cousin ordered like 20 and i wa slike "what the fuck" (but in spanish) que de la chingada!! veinte. no seas un cerdo!! Then they showed up and I was like what the fuck?!? mini-tacos. damn good though. 20 for $2


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 06:25 PM~3715018
> *I remember them days...my cousin ordered like 20 and i wa slike "what the fuck" (but in spanish) que de la chingada!! veinte. no seas un cerdo!!  Then they showed up and I was like what the fuck?!?  mini-tacos.  damn good though. 20 for $2
> *


Yeah they are damn good. What I like about them down there though is that they dip them in hot oil and fry them just a lil bit. I ate like 60 each day the last time I went down there, and I was there a week.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn all this taco talk is making me hungry :cheesy:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup magic and albert and 87 cutty


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 29 2005, 05:31 PM~3715053
> *sup magic and albert and 87 cutty
> *


Sup Block


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Mmmmm tacos...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 29 2005, 06:31 PM~3715053
> *sup magic and albert and 87 cutty
> *


Sup Blocc. :wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 29 2005, 06:35 PM~3715083
> *Mmmmm tacos...
> *


Well go get you some, and bring me a few as well


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 06:34 PM~3715073
> *Sup Block
> *


Albert my name is spelled BloCc ... :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 29 2005, 06:38 PM~3715110
> *Well go get you some, and bring me a few as well
> *


Sounds like a plan...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

YA'LL ARE FORGETTING THE REASON THOSE TACOS ARE SO GOOD...

the extra ingridients of smog, road dirt, car exhaust fumes, and of course the taco stand guy not washing his hands all day... mmmmmmm delish....

tacos al pastor... with salsa verde... cilantro, cebollas

I need to go to Mex next month anyway


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2005, 05:39 PM~3715120
> *YA'LL ARE FORGETTING THE REASON THOSE TACOS ARE SO GOOD...
> 
> the extra ingridients of smog, road dirt, car exhaust fumes, and of course the taco stand guy not washing his hands all day...  mmmmmmm  delish....
> ...


Shit I like pastor and also Tripas. Fajitas is good too. Too bad its really road kill and not any of those. I never knew roadkill could taste soooo good. I tak emine with cilantro and salsa verde but no cebollas. The ladies dont like the cebolla breath


Oooh ok its BloCc cooools I got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Aug 29 2005, 06:39 PM~3715119
> *Sounds like a plan...
> *


Yes, it's a very good plan


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 29 2005, 05:46 PM~3715169
> *Yes, it's a very good plan
> *


Well thought out plan....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Aug 28 2005, 08:54 PM~3710284
> *U SAW MY SIS YESTERDAY
> *


yup she came over


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man tacos sound good tonight


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Destroy all that which is evil. So that which is good may flourish. And Shepards we shall be, for thee my lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. We shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be.
In nomine Patris, et Filius, Spiritus sanctus

Veritas + Aequitas


I likes...

Boondock Saints!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2005, 06:05 PM~3715296
> *Destroy all that which is evil. So that which is good may flourish. And Shepards we shall be, for thee my lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. We shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be.
> In nomine Patris, et Filius, Spiritus sanctus
> 
> ...










Hells yeah...I love that movie!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 06:39 PM~3715521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that movie too.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 29 2005, 05:46 PM~3715169
> *Yes, it's a very good plan
> *


MAGIC what it do?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 09:44 PM~3716407
> *MAGIC what it do?
> *


Waaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuupppppp :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey john whats the date 4 the sp thing lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 29 2005, 08:53 PM~3716491
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hey john whats the date 4 the sp thing lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dunno yet but ill let u know


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 08:54 PM~3716498
> *dunno yet but ill let u know
> *


yea let me kno and ill see about a hook up .... bring some extra shirts too


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 29 2005, 08:56 PM~3716516
> *yea let me kno and ill see about a hook up .... bring some extra shirts too
> *


yeah yeah yeah.......lol


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 29 2005, 08:57 PM~3716528
> *whats up  :buttkick:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 29 2005, 09:57 PM~3716528
> *whats up  :buttkick:
> *


Gas prices, makes me wanna jack a tanker


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 29 2005, 08:58 PM~3716539
> *Gas prices, makes me wanna jack a tanker
> *


yea up up and away


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 29 2005, 08:58 PM~3716539
> *Gas prices, makes me wanna jack a tanker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 09:59 PM~3716546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Stop laughing and help me out, we can start planning mañana...we just have to find a place to store it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 29 2005, 09:00 PM~3716558
> *Stop laughing and help me out, we can start planning mañana...we just have to find a place to store it
> *


so who is ready for San Quismas this weekend?

i dunno if i spelled that right


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP WABBIT :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Full house.. uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2005, 09:05 PM~3716600
> *Full house.. uffin:
> *


yeah i remember that show


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 29 2005, 08:03 PM~3716585
> *WHAT'S UP WABBIT  :wave:
> *


call me back :buttkick:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up my HLC brothers and sisters all of you ready for SAN TONE!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 08:05 PM~3716604
> *yeah i remember that show
> *


 :nono: still drooling over the olsen twins....perv! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2005, 09:08 PM~3716623
> *:nono: still drooling over the olsen twins....perv! :biggrin:
> *


hey man shhhhhh we all know about the poster u have of them in ur garage


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Aug 29 2005, 08:10 PM~3716643
> *sup peeps  :wave:
> *


NAAASSSSTTTYYYY NEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

chillin same shit different day


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

them bags workin good?


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

JUST WONDERING HOW DID THE SPOKESMAN OF HLC GOT PICKED???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 29 2005, 08:18 PM~3716706
> *JUST WONDERING HOW DID THE SPOKESMAN OF HLC GOT PICKED???
> *


jus to let you know we dont discuss HLC matters on here...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 

CERTIFIED!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 29 2005, 09:18 PM~3716706
> *JUST WONDERING HOW DID THE SPOKESMAN OF HLC GOT PICKED???
> *


go to www.houstonlowridercouncil.com to enter the forum and ask that question


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

is that the official "logo" or mascot image? Pretty cool....was tough coming up with an acceptable image that repped TX and lowriding


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 09:23 PM~3716737
> *go to www.houstonlowridercouncil.com to enter the forum and ask that question
> *


Hey that BG audio, is it an mp3 or something? It loaded pretty fast for me, but I gots DSL.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 10:24 PM~3716738
> *is that the official "logo" or mascot image?  Pretty cool....was tough coming up with an acceptable image that repped TX and lowriding
> *



I will be putting that on the back page or back cover on the mag...

It is hard finding that right mix... finding something that has not been done yet.

I dont have one yet.

not one Im happy with anyways...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 09:27 PM~3716750
> *Hey that BG audio, is it an mp3 or something?  It loaded pretty fast for me, but I gots DSL.
> *


wav


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2005, 09:27 PM~3716752
> *I will be putting that on the back page or back cover on the mag...
> 
> It is hard finding that right mix... finding something that has not been done yet.
> ...


I tried but it was very hard to be unique.....I still couldnt come up with anything...the best I had was kinda gross i guess. It was a take on the sagrado corazon but it had switches popping out of it and rather than a thorn bush it had switchbox wiring wrapped around it. Also to religious of an imagery.....I hit a mental wall.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 09:28 PM~3716758
> *wav
> *


how long of a clip is it ? Did you sample it down to 1 channel or a lower bitrate because it sounds pretty good.

damn http://www.houstonlowridercouncil.com/hate.WAV 3.18 MB!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 09:33 PM~3716785
> *how long of a clip is it ?  Did you sample it down to 1 channel or a lower bitrate because it sounds pretty good.
> 
> damn http://www.houstonlowridercouncil.com/hate.WAV  3.18 MB!!
> *


ice bloCc did it


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2005, 10:15 PM~3716686
> *them bags workin good?
> *


yea, their pretty quick . check for leaks today ,leaks here and there nothing to big


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 09:34 PM~3716788
> *ice bloCc did it
> *


thats pretty small for a .wav. Come on play with flash!! You can make like a mini media player with audio samples...or at least an on off switch for the audio. Well I have more time now that my ol lady split on me.....maybe we can finally put heads together.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

John you get my email? with jpg?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2005, 09:36 PM~3716802
> *John you get my email? with jpg?
> *


yeah


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2005, 09:23 PM~3716737
> *go to www.houstonlowridercouncil.com to enter the forum and ask that question
> *



Cool!! I be koolaidparty in dat forum....didnt wanna be "dualhex02" no more. It was either that or DDarko. What you guys think?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 10:49 PM~3716906
> *Cool!! I be koolaidparty in dat forum....didnt wanna be "dualhex02" no more.  It was either that or DDarko.  What you guys think?
> *


I say you stick with Mister Grey


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HI DAVE :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Aug 29 2005, 09:54 PM~3716939
> *I say you stick with Mister Grey
> *


You know thats from Dreamcatcher


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2005, 10:56 PM~3716955
> *You know thats from Dreamcatcher
> *


Yeah that was a bad ass movie... "Are you in pain Mr. Grey?"


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

almost friday


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup Latin! U still got equipment for sale? I have someone looking for some.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 30 2005, 08:15 AM~3718913
> *Sup Latin!  U still got equipment for sale? I have someone looking for some.
> *


The only thing i have left for sale is the turntable coffin, not battle style though and asking 65. sold the denon to snyper99. also have a sony dj headphone dual cup for 40 bucks.

Debating whether or not to sell my Vestax PDX2000 Limited edition blue tt's. I'll let you know though.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a MPC 2000XL with CD Rom for sale. $800. I paid $1600. Looks brand new. It's been well taken care of.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2005, 08:04 AM~3718878
> *almost friday
> *


Yup almost Friday and this is a 3 day weekend for me!! YAY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2005, 10:27 AM~3719336
> *Yup almost Friday and this is a 3 day weekend for me!!  YAY.
> *


yes sir. Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2005, 07:26 AM~3718946
> *The only thing i have left for sale is the turntable coffin, not battle style though and asking 65.  sold the denon to snyper99.  also have a sony dj headphone dual cup for 40 bucks.
> 
> Debating whether or not to sell my Vestax PDX2000 Limited edition blue tt's.  I'll let you know though.
> *


I'll let'em know but I think he's looking for speakers,amps,and lights.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 30 2005, 07:57 AM~3719044
> *I have a MPC 2000XL with CD Rom for sale. $800. I paid $1600. Looks brand new. It's been well taken care of.
> *


Not a bad price........I sold my mps 2000 bout 8 months ago. I'm trying to re-build my studio that the tropical storm ruined a few years ago,so I got rid of alot of recording & production equipment. I still managed to keep my classic ASR-10! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP SHORT. HEX, AND MIKEY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 30 2005, 10:41 AM~3719387
> *I'll let'em know but I think he's looking for speakers,amps,and lights.
> *


i have a couple of speakers i might part with also. got to think about that. have a truss for lights for 65.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey its Labor Day not Memorial....the day when us mexicans put in no labor.. Ever seen a day without a/the Mexicans?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 30 2005, 09:46 AM~3719408
> *SUP SHORT. HEX, AND MIKEY
> *


Chillin.......on lunch break!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2005, 09:50 AM~3719428
> *i have a couple of speakers i might part with also.  got to think about that.  have a truss for lights for 65.
> *


Cool....let me know on the speakers. What size? brand?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 30 2005, 10:46 AM~3719408
> *SUP SHORT. HEX, AND MIKEY
> *


whadup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 30 2005, 10:55 AM~3719465
> *Cool....let me know on the speakers. What size? brand?
> *


you'd have to come look at them. i bought them off of this guy that use to own a club not that far from moulin rouge. they are new, he never used them.


----------



## HoustonLowrider (Aug 30, 2005)

I think you mean "Labor Day Weekend" not Memorial Day Weekend. This topic is so full crap. The whole Lay It Low was to communicate about events and functions not, about where the hell you ate at or what you're doing at home. All you're doing is making us lowriders look bad and imature. My club is in the HLC and I can admit that I'm very proud but, not very happy. On one hand you have my councilman using profanity like he's invincible. My club just wants to cruise around and hang out. Maybe, my big problem is that I should unite with me and my girl. I was excited to get my computer until today, man come on let's all be adults. It seems like a novela in here.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Aug 30 2005, 11:03 AM~3719528
> *I think you mean "Labor Day Weekend" not Memorial Day Weekend. This topic is so full crap. The whole Lay It Low was to communicate about events and functions not, about where the hell you ate at or what you're doing at home. All you're doing is making us lowriders look bad and imature. My club is in the HLC and I can admit that I'm very proud but, not very happy. On one hand you have my councilman using profanity like he's invincible. My club just wants to cruise around and hang out. Maybe, my big problem is that I should unite with me and my girl. I was excited to get my computer until today, man come on let's all be adults.  It seems like a novela in here.
> *


the way I see it no one is forced to be in any car club. Especially those exceptionally mature people who could probably start their own thing. What does "if i tell i'm out" mean? So is your dissatisfaction with club or HLC? Maybe you shouldnt be in either one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Aug 30 2005, 11:03 AM~3719528
> *I think you mean "Labor Day Weekend" not Memorial Day Weekend. This topic is so full crap. The whole Lay It Low was to communicate about events and functions not, about where the hell you ate at or what you're doing at home. All you're doing is making us lowriders look bad and imature. My club is in the HLC and I can admit that I'm very proud but, not very happy. On one hand you have my councilman using profanity like he's invincible. My club just wants to cruise around and hang out. Maybe, my big problem is that I should unite with me and my girl. I was excited to get my computer until today, man come on let's all be adults.  It seems like a novela in here.
> *


If the topic doesn't appeal to you, make a new one. This topic went to shit a long time ago. Now it is used for b.s. No one ever mentioned that The Richmond topic was just for "The whole Lay It Low was to communicate about events and functions"


----------



## HoustonLowrider (Aug 30, 2005)

*I enjoy both clubs that I'm affiliated with. It's just that I think that we should start acting more matured. By you not having a car and just hanging with your brothers club you only see from the outside in. Lets's all grow up including myself.*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Aug 30 2005, 11:25 AM~3719669
> *I enjoy both clubs that I'm affiliated with. It's just that I think that we should start acting more matured. By you not having a car and just hanging with your brothers club you only see from the outside in. Lets's all grow up including myself.
> *


yeah and sometimes it takes an outside opinion that isnt tainted with the soap opera drama you are referring to. I dont have a car, but I've never NOT been into vehicles and mods. I was more of an audiophile than a juicer or bagger.


----------



## HoustonLowrider (Aug 30, 2005)

*Words very well said, but you have to admit that we lowriders from Houston all have to grow up.*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

By starting like this:
being that at least you know who i am, how about you stating who you are and we could discuss this as men and not hiding behind a computer screen if you want to make it mature.


----------



## HoustonLowrider (Aug 30, 2005)

*Discuss what? That I have a few point of views that may differ from others. Discussing with you would not make a change. Your just another sided opinion. But, thanks for the therapy offer.*


----------



## HoustonLowrider (Aug 30, 2005)

*Mr. Strange you do good work! Keep it up!*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah this is pointless...just add to the same drama you are whining about...hypocrit. Hey until I am told that gatherings are members only I will show up when I can. Like it or not. Besides why the personal vendetta to call me out on "not having a ride"? Did I make you angry or offend you in some way. Intimidated by my charm with the ladies ..ok ahaahah that one is BS. So is having a sense of humor immature too?


----------



## HoustonLowrider (Aug 30, 2005)

*Say homie, you very cool and I like being around you. The comment about having a car was not to offend you but, to explain where your point of view comes from. I've been in this too long to give up. I just wish that it could change. Again homie, your very cool! Stay the way you are because it's a good thing*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Aug 30 2005, 11:50 AM~3719857
> *Say homie, you very cool and I like being around you. The comment about having a car was not to offend you but, to explain where your point of view comes from. I've been in this too long to give up. I just wish that it could change. Again homie, your very cool! Stay the way you are because it's a good thing
> *


You hung out with me? well that widdles it down a bit...but I'd rather not know...Thanks for the compliments, i guess....and I wouldnt change for anyone. 
But to know my opinion would be disregarded due to lack of car is kind of discomforting.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Aug 30 2005, 10:03 AM~3719528
> *I think you mean "Labor Day Weekend" not Memorial Day Weekend. This topic is so full crap. The whole Lay It Low was to communicate about events and functions not, about where the hell you ate at or what you're doing at home. All you're doing is making us lowriders look bad and imature. My club is in the HLC and I can admit that I'm very proud but, not very happy. On one hand you have my councilman using profanity like he's invincible. My club just wants to cruise around and hang out. Maybe, my big problem is that I should unite with me and my girl. I was excited to get my computer until today, man come on let's all be adults.  It seems like a novela in here.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: another ??????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2005, 09:22 PM~3716727
> *:biggrin:
> 
> CERTIFIED!
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2005, 01:34 PM~3684041
> *:uh:
> *


I GOT US A NEW BACK SEAT MIJA!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 30 2005, 01:49 PM~3720597
> *I GOT US A NEW BACK SEAT MIJA!
> *


 :cheesy: let's see it!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 30 2005, 01:50 PM~3720600
> *:cheesy: let's see it!
> *


4 days!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 30 2005, 01:50 PM~3720605
> *4 days!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 30 2005, 12:50 PM~3720600
> *:cheesy: let's see it!
> *


ON ALL FOURS OR ON TOP?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 29 2005, 02:12 PM~3713272
> *No shit........I was there too.
> *


WERE U WEARING A HOUSTONE ASTROS JERSEY?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so u gonna bust it out ex214 in san antone or what


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave: LONE STAR, EX214, DUALHEX


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2005, 03:51 PM~3720901
> *so u gonna bust it out ex214 in san antone or what
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

ROLL CALL FOR SAN ANTO, WHOS GOEN?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

not going. spend weekend painting.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im not going im working triple time and a half for labor day :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like my next show will be dallas 2006. :happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 30 2005, 02:53 PM~3720911
> *:wave: LONE STAR, EX214, DUALHEX
> *


hello, whats da deal?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 30 2005, 03:04 PM~3721000
> *ROLL CALL FOR SAN ANTO, WHOS GOEN?
> *


Not goin...no car :0 :angry:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i 'll be there,,anybody staying at the super 8 on st marys


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2005, 02:51 PM~3720901
> *so u gonna bust it out ex214 in san antone or what
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 30 2005, 03:25 PM~3721141
> *:0
> *


send me the pics chica.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2005, 03:19 PM~3721094
> *Not goin...no car  :0  :angry:
> *


lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 30 2005, 02:25 PM~3721141
> *:0
> *


so i guess that means no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2005, 03:26 PM~3721153
> *so i guess that means no
> *


 :uh: yea, you're right ... you always are :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 30 2005, 02:30 PM~3721177
> *:uh: yea, you're right ... you always are  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 30 2005, 03:04 PM~3721000
> *ROLL CALL FOR SAN ANTO, WHOS GOEN?
> *



i will be going, and so is darkness....we rolling out with u guys....hopefully we leave on time.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up torta


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SLIMONTHEBUMPER WILL BE ON THE SHOWROOM FLOOR HOPEFULLY 20/20


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2005, 12:46 PM~3719824
> *yeah this is pointless...just add to the same drama you are whining about...hypocrit.  Hey until I am told that gatherings are members only I will show up when I can.  Like it or not.  Besides why the personal vendetta to call me out on "not having a ride"?  Did I make you angry or offend you in some way.  Intimidated by my charm with the ladies ..ok ahaahah that one is BS.  So is having a sense of humor immature too?
> *


Hey Alby you know you will always be welcome at all functions :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 30 2005, 04:26 PM~3721150
> *lol
> *



So is SNJ going to get first shot at a photoshoot of that bad fleet?!

We Ready!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still got this rear axle from my old 64 , 1 inch plate reinforced by shorty's hyd a couple years ago, new brakes, $150 u come pick it up....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WUZ DA DAMN DEAL CUZ I BEEN PIMPIN SINCE BEEN PIMPIN SINCE BEEN PIMPIN.NOW SAY IT WITH ME WHERE MY SWITCHEZ


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up joe uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 30 2005, 09:08 PM~3723362
> *whats up joe uffin:
> *


 sup buey


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2005, 08:16 PM~3723020
> *still got this rear axle from my old 64 , 1 inch plate reinforced by shorty's hyd a couple years ago, new brakes, $150 u come pick it up....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 30 2005, 02:22 PM~3721116
> *i 'll be there,,anybody staying at the super 8 on st marys
> *



i will b in san anton... stay @ la qinta by the alomodome


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

not going to san anto im like lonestar cant miss work ... time and half on sat double on sun and triple on mon


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2005, 09:28 PM~3723113
> *WUZ DA DAMN DEAL CUZ I BEEN PIMPIN SINCE BEEN PIMPIN SINCE BEEN PIMPIN.NOW SAY IT WITH ME WHERE MY SWITCHEZ
> *


wtf does that mean. lol :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 31 2005, 12:41 AM~3724432
> *wtf does that mean. lol :roflmao:
> *


It's pimpin talk, you just wouldn't understand


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

wuz up zar!...u ready for san antonio???


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Da BloCc will be in San Anton and Where My Switches...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

los sup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 30 2005, 09:46 PM~3723943
> *not going to san anto im like lonestar  cant miss work ... time and half on sat double on sun and triple on mon
> *


it takes grindin to be a king :biggrin: 
















































:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 30 2005, 11:41 PM~3724432
> *wtf does that mean. lol :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up juanito, any plans for the weekend?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ............_WHAT UP_ :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHATS THE DAMN DEAL NUKKA? WHY YOU UP SO EARLY?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 31 2005, 07:20 AM~3725558
> *WHATS THE DAMN DEAL NUKKA?  WHY YOU UP SO EARLY?
> *



hungry has hell......... fix'N to eat some SMELLY EGG's


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2005, 07:49 PM~3722810
> *So is SNJ going to get first shot at a photoshoot of that bad fleet?!
> 
> We Ready!
> ...


Do I get front cover :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2005, 09:19 AM~3725787
> *Do I get front cover  :cheesy:
> *


you have the car at home? is this it's debut at s.a.??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2005, 10:49 AM~3725958
> *you have the car at home?  is this it's debut at s.a.??
> *


inquiring minds want to know! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2005, 10:19 AM~3725787
> *Do I get front cover  :cheesy:
> *



If you send me some pictures of the car today...

I wont show anyone... I promise!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 31 2005, 11:21 AM~3726149
> *If you send me some pictures of the car today...
> 
> I wont show anyone... I promise!
> ...


JUST ASK LONE STAR HE HAS SOME PICS.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2005, 10:19 AM~3725787
> *Do I get front cover  :cheesy:
> *


  :nono:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

r


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so what's new houston? :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP LATIN


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 31 2005, 11:18 AM~3726597
> *HEY GOOFY NOW I KNOW YOU REALLY ARE TWO FACE. I READ EVERYTHING YOU SENT MY HOMEGIRL  ALL SHE DID WAS ASK A SIMPLE ? ABOUT HLC AND YOU TURNED AROUND AND TALKED YOUR SHIT TO HER THEN CALLED PEOPLE  AND MADE IT SEEM LIKE SHE DID SOMETHING WRONG.. I'M TIERD OF YOU STARTING DRAMA YOU DID IT WITH ME TOO..WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD HLC WANT A LEADER LIKE YOU, ALL YOU DO IS MAKE HLC LOOK BAD.
> P.S. DON'T BE A LITTLE B***H AND CALL LIL LIKE YOU DID WITH PAST POST THAT GUY PUT OH YEAH YOU CAN ALSO CALL BIRD CAUSE I KNOW YOU ARE... :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 31 2005, 11:35 AM~3726699
> *WZUP LATIN
> *


not much, you at work?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2005, 12:29 PM~3726658
> *so what's new houston?  :biggrin:
> *


shit...wait i stay in baytown.. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2005, 12:37 PM~3726708
> *not much, you at work?
> *


NOT RIGHT NOW, I WORK 2 TO 10


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 31 2005, 11:39 AM~3726728
> *NOT RIGHT NOW, I WORK 2 TO 10
> *


that's cool, thinking of throwing a bbq monday at my crib, but have to wait and see how far i get organizing it. probably be fkn around with the music also. i'll let lil john know if i do.


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn this topic is too long and boring, can someone delete it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Aug 31 2005, 11:43 AM~3726753
> *Damn this topic is too long and boring, can someone delete it?
> *


Kneegrow, don't hate since no one replies to your shit :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=178848&hl=


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2005, 12:41 PM~3726740
> *that's cool, thinking of throwing a bbq monday at my crib, but have to wait and see how far i get organizing it.  probably be fkn around with the music also.  i'll let lil john know if i do.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 31 2005, 11:52 AM~3726799
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA
> *


i'll let you all pick the music that you want to hear. got a shitload of old school jams.


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

> Kneegrow, don't hate since no one replies to your shit :biggrin:
> 
> LOL, kneegrow, now that shit was funny :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Lighter Shade of Brown---On a Sunday Afternoon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 31 2005, 11:54 AM~3726811
> *Lighter Shade of Brown---On a Sunday Afternoon.
> *


memories


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: waz up peeps
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 31 2005, 12:08 PM~3726877
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: waz up peeps
> :biggrin:
> *


el chile


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A locals b'day today. Happy b'day loco.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=6864


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

dam there is alot of undrecovers in here :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 31 2005, 12:13 PM~3726573
> *JUST ASK LONE STAR HE HAS SOME PICS.
> *


:uh:

I'll hook Ellie up with some pics ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2005, 12:16 PM~3726909
> *I'll hook Ellie up with some nude pics ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

nude, huh?....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 31 2005, 01:13 PM~3727577
> *nude, huh?....
> *


oooh some tigo bitties.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 31 2005, 10:18 AM~3726597
> *HEY GOOFY NOW I KNOW YOU REALLY ARE TWO FACE. I READ EVERYTHING YOU SENT MY HOMEGIRL  ALL SHE DID WAS ASK A SIMPLE ? ABOUT HLC AND YOU TURNED AROUND AND TALKED YOUR SHIT TO HER THEN CALLED PEOPLE  AND MADE IT SEEM LIKE SHE DID SOMETHING WRONG.. I'M TIERD OF YOU STARTING DRAMA YOU DID IT WITH ME TOO..WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD HLC WANT A LEADER LIKE YOU, ALL YOU DO IS MAKE HLC LOOK BAD.
> P.S. DON'T BE A LITTLE B***H AND CALL LIL LIKE YOU DID WITH PAST POST THAT GUY PUT OH YEAH YOU CAN ALSO CALL BIRD CAUSE I KNOW YOU ARE... :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2005, 11:16 AM~3726909
> *:uh:
> 
> I'll hook Ellie up with some pics ...
> *


u aint busting out with shit, just gone head and say it


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 31 2005, 12:08 PM~3726877
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: waz up peeps
> :biggrin:
> *


what up john....whats the damn deal. so has big john set a date for SP yet?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2005, 03:21 PM~3727962
> *what up john....whats the damn deal. so has big john set a date for SP yet?
> *


not yet i still want to kno   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 31 2005, 03:27 PM~3728008
> *not yet i still want to kno      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool cool, just wondering. i havent heard anything yet either, im guessing after san antonio.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

so who all is not going to S.A. this weekend i kno i cant make it


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 31 2005, 03:30 PM~3728023
> *so who all is not going to S.A. this weekend i kno i cant make it
> *


im not sure i kno mostly all of my club is not going...its just going to be me and darkness. hey u still got ur 20's or u sold them.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2005, 03:34 PM~3728039
> *im not sure i kno mostly all of my club is not going...its just going to be me and darkness.  hey u still got ur 20's or u sold them.
> *


sold them cheap 2 .... no 1 said anything rims tires and spinners 4 300


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 31 2005, 03:37 PM~3728049
> *sold them cheap 2 .... no 1 said anything rims tires and spinners 4 300
> *


Damn! when you are ready to sell me your current rims, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 31 2005, 03:37 PM~3728049
> *sold them cheap 2 .... no 1 said anything rims tires and spinners 4 300
> *


damn that was cheap...thats cool i was just wondering.. yea im trying to sell my 20's right now....trying to get the truck re-done before magnificos....its a long shot but im gonna try


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2005, 03:41 PM~3728070
> *Damn!  when you are ready to sell me your current rims, let me know.  :biggrin:
> *


not no time soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2005, 03:53 PM~3727771
> *u aint busting out with shit, just gone head and say it
> *


:twak: don't worry about me, fool .. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2005, 03:35 PM~3728429
> *:twak: don't worry about me, fool ..  :uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2005, 06:07 PM~3728616
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2005, 06:13 PM~3728650
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2005, 04:13 PM~3728650
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2005, 05:13 PM~3728650
> *:scrutinize:
> *


say girl, can i ride in yo Caddy-Lac.......I promise not to say anything and just smile :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my sweet lac fall back just creepin on 3 wheels


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

just curious, is anyone going to help out with Hurricane Katrina relief? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2005, 07:29 PM~3730171
> *just curious, is anyone going to help out with Hurricane Katrina relief? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2005, 08:30 PM~3730185
> *:dunno:
> *


hurry if you sell the 64 you'll have about 5 maybe 6 gs to give to charity :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup h-town...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup BAYTOWN


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup peeps :wave:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2005, 09:54 PM~3730343
> *Sup peeps :wave:
> *


Sup peeps :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2005, 08:54 PM~3730343
> *Sup peeps :wave:
> *


Sup peeps :wave:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

how u doen NIX?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 31 2005, 09:51 PM~3730319
> *sup BAYTOWN
> *


what it do.... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

soup :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2005, 10:29 PM~3730574
> *soup :dunno:
> *


MENUDO OR POZOLE? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sloppy like a soup sandwich


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=262480]
test


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

there ya go..thats pretty tight...it helps when you start with a good quality pic!!

Dang giving secrets away!! hahahaha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2005, 09:56 PM~3730710
> *there ya go..thats pretty tight...it helps when you start with a good quality pic!!
> 
> Dang giving secrets away!! hahahaha
> *


the edges are rough though


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

thats just a trick of hand steadyness...you can try getting a wacom tablet i guess....i use mouse strictly


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2005, 11:13 AM~3726897
> *A locals b'day today.  Happy b'day loco.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=6864
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2005, 07:29 PM~3730171
> *just curious, is anyone going to help out with Hurricane Katrina relief? :dunno:
> *


i was thinking the same thing??


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i just donated here http://www.redcross.org/


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 31 2005, 09:51 PM~3731013
> *thanks homie
> *


2 days ur birthday.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2005, 10:04 PM~3731097
> *2 days ur birthday.....
> *


yes sir well technically not anymore


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 31 2005, 10:09 PM~3731141
> *yes sir well technically not anymore
> *


well happy birthday u piece of shit.. lol.... ill buy u a like a pump or sumthing for a present


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2005, 10:19 PM~3731189
> *well happy birthday u piece of shit.. lol.... ill buy u a like a pump or sumthing for a present
> *


alright just make it a good one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 31 2005, 10:21 PM~3731199
> *alright just make it a good one
> *


ight.. imm get u 4 more old school reds like the 4 you got


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2005, 10:30 PM~3731243
> *ight.. imm get u 4 more old school reds like the 4 you got
> *


ima hold you to that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 31 2005, 10:32 PM~3731259
> *ima hold you to that
> *


damn.. i should of kept my mouth shut... i think ill just save them points for my car


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2005, 10:38 PM~3731287
> *damn.. i should of kept my mouth shut... i think ill just save them points for my car
> *


thats what i thought


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 31 2005, 10:49 PM~3731328
> *thats what i thought
> *


u kno me.. o wells.. im goin 2 sleep.. holla at cha


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

sup juan


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2004, 06:33 PM~2540583
> *watch for the snow!!!
> *


memories


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Dec 28 2004, 08:48 PM~2551491
> *If boiler doesn't show up sunday we are going to have to take away his king of the streets crown.
> *


who is the current crown holder???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Finally tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2005, 06:54 AM~3732155
> *Finally tomorrow is Friday.
> *


yes almost fri


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2005, 05:54 AM~3732155
> *Finally tomorrow is Friday.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 1 2005, 08:20 AM~3732398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.no-shit.com/forums/lol!/


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2005, 08:51 PM~3729927
> *say girl, can i ride in yo Caddy-Lac.......I promise not to say anything and just smile :biggrin:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HUH!?...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:happysad: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3734473


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hold up wodie


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:worship: :buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2005, 03:27 PM~3734216
> *:happysad:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3734473
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2005, 03:49 PM~3734792
> *
> *


I guess i won't be going to Soundwaves on Kirby anytime soon. :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2005, 04:50 PM~3734803
> *I guess i won't be going to Soundwaves on Kirby anytime soon.  :angry:
> *


LOL ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2005, 03:44 PM~3734754
> *hold up wodie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2005, 03:44 PM~3734754
> *hold up wodie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 1 2005, 02:57 PM~3734858
> *:uh:
> *


sup wodie


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 31 2005, 10:53 PM~3731028
> *i was thinking the same thing??
> *


Latin cartel is donating some $$ , supplies , and volunteer work to the 500 people or so that are staying in the baytown comunnity center....if any one is interested in donating $$ or supplies..just pm me or call if you got my #...i have a list of items that they need...

we will be making the donation on friday and the volunteer work will be on saturday....


any help im sure would would be greatly appreciated by these people at this time of need...

jose


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Sep 1 2005, 03:21 PM~3735044
> *Latin cartel is donating some $$ ,  supplies , and volunteer work  to the 500 people or so that are staying in the baytown comunnity center....if any one is interested in donating $$ or supplies..just pm me or call if you got my #...i have a list of items that they need...
> 
> we will be making the donation on friday and the volunteer work will be on saturday....
> ...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I am doing my part to help through work. We are donating 15,000 5 gallon bottles of water.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

New Orleans Devastation Docu Video This vid gave me chills. I hadnt really been watching it on TV or in the papers, so these were the first images I saw.

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=263083]
another test


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2005, 05:54 AM~3732155
> *Finally tomorrow is Friday.
> *


lol dats funny.. i wish it was dat easy at times


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 1 2005, 07:37 PM~3735964
> *[attachmentid=263083]
> another test
> *



I see you like the blurred out background effect...

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 1 2005, 07:17 PM~3736168
> *I see you like the blurred out background effect...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah its cool just messing around in photoshop


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 1 2005, 02:55 PM~3735336
> *New Orleans Devastation Docu Video  This vid gave me chills.  I hadnt really been watching it on TV or in the papers, so these were the first images I saw.
> 
> :0
> *



I don't like to post I just read...but man that was sad. I have watched the news and it seems like everyday the news is worse. I have donated my kids clothes and i will go through my clothes as well. I hate getting rid of clothes(i'm a girl) but this is one time I have no problems doing so! I also plan on buying some water and baby suplies as well. We all just need to pray for the victoms and show that the low riding of Houston will help out as much as possible!!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 1 2005, 03:48 PM~3735294
> *I am doing my part to help through work. We are donating 15,000 5 gallon bottles of water.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

for slim.....but everyone check it out lol


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

who is going to san antonio tomorrow what time is everyone leaving so we all can fallow each other like a caravan so if anyone has car problems there is people to help if needed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sky_@Sep 1 2005, 08:14 PM~3736523
> *who is going to san antonio tomorrow what time is everyone leaving so we all can fallow each other like a caravan so if anyone has car problems there is people to help if needed
> *


around 1 am


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

(in the rick james voice)HA HAAAAA C WALKIN ON YOU BI*CHES


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 1 2005, 08:17 PM~3736541
> *
> (in the rick james voice)HA HAAAAA C WALKIN OH YOU BI*CHES
> *



u like that huh?


new avi


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I will be checking his topic tomorrow to see if I will leave to San Antone same time as ya'll. I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IM GOING STILL TRYING TO FIND AN INCLOSED TRAILER NOT SHUR IF ITS GOING TO RAIN .DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN RENT ONE AND HOW MUCH


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I boy has one. Let me check if he is gonna use it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

COOL LET ME KNOW


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 1 2005, 08:24 PM~3736584
> *COOL LET ME KNOW
> *


new name dancing slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ICE BLOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK 
BIG PIMPIN


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

He's going to SA too. Sorry Slim.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

COOL BUT THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WELL IMA GOT TO SLEEP NOW ILL GO GET THE TRUCK AND TRAILER TOMMOROW YALL CALL ME IF YOU FIND ONE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 1 2005, 08:31 PM~3736630
> *WELL IMA GOT TO SLEEP NOW ILL GO GET THE TRUCK AND TRAILER TOMMOROW YALL CALL ME IF YOU FIND ONE
> *


come on one last dance


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup 713 diva


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 1 2005, 09:25 PM~3736592
> *ICE BLOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> BIG PIMPIN
> *


Sup Sup


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

SKY WHY DID YOU USE MY NAME TO MAKE A POST ???????
THAT MESSED UP......


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 1 2005, 06:34 PM~3736646
> *sup 713 diva
> *


whats up firmelows


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 1 2005, 09:03 PM~3736838
> *whats up firmelows
> *


chilling fixing to go to bed


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 1 2005, 07:04 PM~3736850
> *chilling fixing to go to bed
> *


 I need to go to bed but i'll stay up til like 12


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

que onda slo uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Sep 1 2005, 09:18 PM~3736951
> *que onda slo uffin:
> *


 nada tired of cuttin this car by my self


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

SLO :wave:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 1 2005, 08:19 PM~3736959
> *nada tired of cuttin this car by my self
> *


you should call i dont no when you at d shop :guns:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

CHUCKIE SAID WHAT'S UP DOC EAT YOUR CARROT TODAY


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 1 2005, 08:45 PM~3737110
> *CHUCKIE SAID WHAT'S UP DOC EAT YOUR CARROT TODAY
> *


not yet but i got 1 for you :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

WHAT A PERV


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

A BID YOU A GOOD DAY


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

No coments :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Sep 1 2005, 08:55 PM~3736785
> *SKY WHY DID YOU USE MY NAME TO MAKE A POST ???????
> THAT MESSED UP......
> *


 bird just called and i dont know what is going on what are you saying


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

seems like S.A. is still on listening to news and they saids that they were not housing any refugees in the sbc center


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hamniiiizzziiiieeeeee u ready?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 2 2005, 09:49 AM~3739737
> *hamniiiizzziiiieeeeee u ready?
> *


yup yup...im ready to defend my title!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 2 2005, 10:50 AM~3739745
> *yup yup...im ready to defend my title!!!  :biggrin:
> *


cool cool cool


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup dualhex02?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

http://lowridermagazine.com/tourrules/05sa/

**Despite the devastating aftermath of 

Hurricane Katrina, the show must go on!

The San Antonio 2005 Tour Stop is ON 

for this Sunday, September 4th... 

It has NOT been cancelled.

On behalf of the staff here at Lowrider Magazine, 

our hearts and prayers go out to the victims of the hurricane.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 2 2005, 10:17 AM~3739901
> *http://lowridermagazine.com/tourrules/05sa/
> 
> **Despite the devastating aftermath of
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 2 2005, 10:52 AM~3739759
> *sup dualhex02?
> 
> 
> ...



wassup..trying to get the code for my embedded webcam...to see if we can do the online photoshop lesson crap I was talking about...I need to encode the desktop to video stream and get my new IP address and update it in the .html if I start the PC and get a new IP address. I'll let you know if this works...I've used it for cam but never for desktop streaming.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 2 2005, 11:48 AM~3740098
> *wassup..trying to get the code for my embedded webcam...to see if we can do the online photoshop lesson crap I was talking about...I need to encode the desktop to video stream and get my new IP address and update it in the .html if I start the PC and get a new IP address.  I'll let you know if this works...I've used it for cam but never for desktop streaming.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

SINCE THE SHOW WILL GO ON (YA'LL KNOW ME ... ) ANYONE LOOKING FOR WRISTBANDS LET ME KNOW OR CALL RABBIT.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 2 2005, 11:59 AM~3740186
> *SINCE THE SHOW WILL GO ON  (YA'LL KNOW ME ... ) ANYONE LOOKING FOR WRISTBANDS LET ME KNOW OR CALL RABBIT.....
> *


goofy is gonna need some he just called me asking for some


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup provoke u going?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 2 2005, 12:05 PM~3740233
> *sup provoke u going?
> *


YEP. Gotta take pix.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

To anyone and everyone thats going....safe journey.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah all yall be carefull on yall's trip to SA. I want each one of yall to win a trophy for me ,lol, since I wont be able to go and win one myself. You hear me HAM, that includes you too.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

What time is everyone heading out?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey LOS !!! I got them business cards all made up hahahahah. I will be prepared from now on. Oh and I found out who does that Rap song with the rock sample we heard that night. Trick Daddy.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good luck to the people that are showin in San Antonio.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so who stayed.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I did.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2005, 11:41 AM~3745040
> *so who stayed.
> *


Me :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

so everyone should either be back or be coming back...unless they went ahead and stayed for the 3 day weekend. Hey Latin, I coulda swore I heard you say something about a party on Monday...is that still going down? If not, well happy Labor Day to everyone on here tomorrow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 4 2005, 07:56 AM~3749391
> *so everyone should either be back or be coming back...unless they went ahead and stayed for the 3 day weekend.  Hey Latin,  I coulda swore I heard you say something about a party on Monday...is that still going down? If not, well happy Labor Day to everyone on here tomorrow.
> *


the show is today its probably over around 7.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 4 2005, 09:56 AM~3749391
> *so everyone should either be back or be coming back...unless they went ahead and stayed for the 3 day weekend.  Hey Latin,  I coulda swore I heard you say something about a party on Monday...is that still going down? If not, well happy Labor Day to everyone on here tomorrow.
> *


I remeber him saying something like that...He said he didnt know though.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2005, 10:44 AM~3749607
> *the show is today its probably over around 7.
> *


Damn thanks...i got my head up my ass.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heard someone sold out..............


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey, I just wanted to let everyone know Dani's Car Show at Scarbrough High School on September 18th has been cancelled. (Her computer is broke so she couldn't post this info herself). Anyways, the principal had agreed to the show, but now that she realized it was a predominately "lowrider" show, she felt it wasn't "safe". The negative stereotype of lowriders lives on.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2005, 07:29 PM~3730171
> *just curious, is anyone going to help out with Hurricane Katrina relief? :dunno:
> *



I donated to the red cross and will maybe help these guys out...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=201453


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2005, 09:24 PM~3753120
> *Hey, I just wanted to let everyone know Dani's Car Show at Scarbrough High School on September 18th has been cancelled.  (Her computer is broke so she couldn't post this info herself).  Anyways, the principal had agreed to the show, but now that she realized it was a predominately "lowrider" show, she felt it wasn't "safe".  The negative stereotype of lowriders lives on.....
> *


thats too bad people still look at us that way


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup mr los


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2005, 10:24 PM~3753120
> *Hey, I just wanted to let everyone know Dani's Car Show at Scarbrough High School on September 18th has been cancelled.  (Her computer is broke so she couldn't post this info herself).  Anyways, the principal had agreed to the show, but now that she realized it was a predominately "lowrider" show, she felt it wasn't "safe".  The negative stereotype of lowriders lives on.....
> *


 y she does not
have it some where else john


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2005, 10:24 PM~3753120
> *Hey, I just wanted to let everyone know Dani's Car Show at Scarbrough High School on September 18th has been cancelled.  (Her computer is broke so she couldn't post this info herself).  Anyways, the principal had agreed to the show, but now that she realized it was a predominately "lowrider" show, she felt it wasn't "safe".  The negative stereotype of lowriders lives on.....
> *


 :thumbsdown: to the principal


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

RICH BIKE'S @ LETY'S HOUSE WHAT DO U WANT ME 2 DO WITH IT ?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY GUYS JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP FROM ALL THE HLC 
IT MEANS A LOT TO ME THAT U GUY WAITED. HAM THANKS FOR BRINGING MY CAR AND THAT TRAILOR AND FIRME FOR STORING . BUT THANKS TO ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2005, 10:28 AM~3755322
> *HEY GUYS JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP FROM ALL THE HLC
> IT MEANS A LOT TO ME THAT U GUY WAITED. HAM THANKS FOR BRINGING MY CAR AND THAT TRAILOR AND FIRME FOR STORING . BUT THANKS TO ALL  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



no problem my HLC brother...anytime


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Sep 5 2005, 12:23 PM~3755308
> *RICH BIKE'S @ LETY'S HOUSE WHAT DO U WANT ME 2 DO WITH IT ?
> *


you left it there on purpose so that i have to go over there and get it :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut it do.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2005, 09:24 PM~3753120
> *Hey, I just wanted to let everyone know Dani's Car Show at Scarbrough High School on September 18th has been cancelled.  (Her computer is broke so she couldn't post this info herself).  Anyways, the principal had agreed to the show, but now that she realized it was a predominately "lowrider" show, she felt it wasn't "safe".  The negative stereotype of lowriders lives on.....
> *



that sucks :angry:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 4 2005, 09:24 PM~3753120
> *Hey, I just wanted to let everyone know Dani's Car Show at Scarbrough High School on September 18th has been cancelled.  (Her computer is broke so she couldn't post this info herself).  Anyways, the principal had agreed to the show, but now that she realized it was a predominately "lowrider" show, she felt it wasn't "safe".  The negative stereotype of lowriders lives on.....
> *


THE SHOW MUST GO ON SO TEAM TROUBLE MAKER WILL BE THOWING A BENIFET CAR SHOW FOR DJ AWOL ON SEPT 18TH MORE INFO TROUGH OUT THE WEEK..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is ex214 car


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 5 2005, 09:12 PM~3758675
> *Here is ex214 car
> *


i can see what all the hype was about


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

San Antonio Was pretty cool !!! Sup Firme and Houston Stylez!! It's me Christina the one and only


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 5 2005, 10:12 PM~3758675
> *Here is ex214 car
> *


tite ... it's even parked right in between your ride and texasgold's ride :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn deana fuckin candy paint is badass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im lookin for a sancha.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2005, 10:50 PM~3758990
> *damn deana fuckin candy paint is badass
> *


  but I think your candy paint job looks better than mine


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 09:49 PM~3758988
> *tite ... it's even parked right in between your ride and texasgold's ride  :0
> *


i tought i recognized that car


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

please....no more drama. think of the children...


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Who's lookin for a sancha?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 5 2005, 09:53 PM~3759024
> *please....no more drama. think of the children...
> *


I told Dena that I would take care of my kids :dunno:...i don't want no baby mamma drama


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 08:49 PM~3758988
> *tite ... it's even parked right in between your ride and texasgold's ride  :0
> *


 lol :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 08:53 PM~3759029
> *Who's lookin for a sancha?
> *


me


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 08:49 PM~3758988
> *tite ... it's even parked right in between your ride and texasgold's ride  :0
> *



What happened?? I went all the way to SA to see your car


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 5 2005, 09:12 PM~3758675
> *Here is ex214 car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 5 2005, 10:53 PM~3759024
> *please....no more drama. think of the children...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so ex214...........what is the excuse this time, first dallas, then houston now san antone....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 09:46 PM~3758955
> *San Antonio Was pretty cool !!! Sup Firme and Houston Stylez!! It's me Christina the one and only
> *


sup? did u use that stuff i gave u?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 10:54 PM~3759039
> *I told Dena that I would take care of my kids :dunno:...i don't want no baby mamma drama
> *


send the child support check bitch! 














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 09:58 PM~3759092
> *send the child support check bitch!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


nah cause you be using it for that candy paint, my little ones need new kicks :angry:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

SKY COME AND GET UR KID ....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2005, 10:56 PM~3759069
> *so ex214...........what is the excuse this time, first dallas, then houston now san antone....
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 10:59 PM~3759102
> *nah cause you be using it for that candy paint, my little ones need new kicks :angry:
> *


:angel:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 10:02 PM~3759122
> *:angel:
> *


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 11:03 PM~3759129
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> *


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

drama drama drama lol!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 10:05 PM~3759143
> *
> *


man i need to get me a Sancha with a 84 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=267518]
[attachmentid=267517]
[attachmentid=267515]
Tripped out pics from the railroad track in San Antonio i have more..............


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 5 2005, 10:00 PM~3759109
> *SKY COME AND GET UR KID ....
> *


y she cring


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

YEP


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2005, 10:08 PM~3759164
> *[attachmentid=267518]
> [attachmentid=267517]
> [attachmentid=267515]
> ...


did you check the slope at the end of the tracks, just look at where the tracks start and you'll see the start at a slope


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

did anybody get cheated as far as judging at the san anto show???


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

crazy shit.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

YEP


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

YEP


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

well we see


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

sup hambone hpw you doin buddy it's me Christina Blocc's sister


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i need a sancha with a 64






for the railroad did u use powder or what


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 10:06 PM~3759153
> *man i need to get me a Sancha with a 84 :0
> *


oh i have pics of sancha 84 :biggrin:


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

yep


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

big jon you one or what?? that was trippy huh?? I wanted to go bak to those trcks be4 we left


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2005, 10:15 PM~3759228
> *oh i have pics of sancha 84 :biggrin:
> *


yeah they used powder


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2005, 10:15 PM~3759228
> *oh i have pics of sancha 84 :biggrin:
> *


is she fine :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 10:15 PM~3759234
> *big jon you one or what?? that was trippy huh?? I wanted to go bak to those trcks be4 we left
> *


yeah tripped out


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 10:16 PM~3759241
> *is she fine :scrutinize:
> *


very if u ask her and she saYs ok ill post one


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

go ahead but the pretty ones only


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Sancha was up, may firme post some pics.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 10:19 PM~3759265
> *go ahead but the pretty ones only
> *


ok brb


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a rag 4, lets go for a ride :biggrin: :biggrin: 




































:ugh:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

hello anyone alive!!!????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=267560]
[attachmentid=267559]
her yall go SANCHA84


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 10:23 PM~3759287
> *hello anyone alive!!!????
> *


we're waiting on your pics :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2005, 10:23 PM~3759291
> *[attachmentid=267560]
> [attachmentid=267559]
> her yall go SANCHA84
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

cute very cute lol!!!!! OMG WHO IS THAT GURL!!! LOL


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

looks alot younger than 21


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if theres grass on the field play ball!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 5 2005, 10:26 PM~3759321
> *looks alot younger than 21
> *


what are you, checking IDs Juan :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

)


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Quit being gross you guys I am 20 I turn 21 in Dec


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 11:27 PM~3759332
> *what are you, checking IDs Juan :biggrin:
> *


maybe he is...lol :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=267572]
Houston Riderz Repping in San Antonio


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 5 2005, 09:12 PM~3759204
> *did anybody get cheated as far as judging at the san anto show???
> *



Yes this car beat brain (liv4lacs) what do you think?

(Liv4lacs pic is from Houston LRM, he had the same set up in SA)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

old enough to pee, old enough for me!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 5 2005, 09:27 PM~3759328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man yall crazy


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 5 2005, 10:29 PM~3759349
> *Yes  this car beat brain (liv4lacs) what do you think?
> 
> (Liv4lacs pic is from Houston LRM, he had the same set up in SA)
> *


i bet that hurt :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Quit it!!! Has it been that long for ya'll damn!!!???


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 5 2005, 09:29 PM~3759349
> *Yes  this car beat brain (liv4lacs) what do you think?
> 
> (Liv4lacs pic is from Houston LRM, he had the same set up in SA)
> *


yep thats holo,i mean golo at its best


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 09:26 PM~3759320
> *cute very cute lol!!!!! OMG WHO IS THAT GURL!!! LOL
> *


 i got one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian always gets robbed.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2005, 11:30 PM~3759352
> *old enough to pee, old enough for me!!!
> *


your a chester! hehe :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 10:32 PM~3759372
> *Quit it!!! Has it been that long for ya'll damn!!!???
> *


i tap my wifey every night, but i need a sancha on the side


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

forreal thats what a sancha is right????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 09:33 PM~3759388
> *i tap my wifey every night, but i need a sancha on the side
> *


As long she is 18.. she is free game


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Funny wait till my brother sees what you put


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 11:33 PM~3759388
> *i tap my wifey every night, but i need a sancha on the side
> *


:nono: THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 09:37 PM~3759423
> *:nono: THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT
> *


hater #1hatter


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 10:37 PM~3759423
> *:nono: THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT
> *


you know your still #1........or maybe #2 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 10:37 PM~3759421
> *Funny wait till my brother sees what you put
> *


oh oh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 09:37 PM~3759421
> *Funny wait till my brother sees what you put
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

That's right lol!! Blocc is not anyone to fuck with!!! lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 5 2005, 11:36 PM~3759415
> *As long she is 18.. she is free game
> *


most def.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 09:37 PM~3759421
> *Funny wait till my brother sees what you put
> *



who is ur bro?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

does any one have the video of the hop and dance from San Antone


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol!!! AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! This is fuckin boring!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 09:39 PM~3759447
> *That's right lol!! Blocc is not anyone to fuck with!!! lol
> *


nevermind ic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 10:42 PM~3759465
> *lol!!! AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! This is fuckin boring!!!!
> *


is it really boring?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ICE BLOCC FROM PHOENIX CREATIONS BIG MIKE IS MY BROTHER


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

noob


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 11:42 PM~3759465
> *lol!!! AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! This is fuckin boring!!!!
> *


it really is. there aint shit to do....


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

not really but i'm about to leave outta here


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 10:44 PM~3759490
> *not really but i'm about to leave outta here
> *


where u going?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2005, 10:45 PM~3759493
> *where u going?
> *


she coming over here :0


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ur so bad lol!!! nah I am not really goin anywhere just chillin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 10:48 PM~3759513
> *ur so bad lol!!! nah I am not really goin anywhere just chillin
> *


what time yall ended up getting home?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ex214 is getting mad now


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

damn around


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

sorry around 3 we got home ...who is getting mad???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2005, 10:50 PM~3759529
> *ex214 is getting mad now
> *


she shouldn't, she knows i still have time for her, as long as i get to ride in the caddy-lac :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Sep 5 2005, 09:51 PM~3759535
> *sorry around 3 we got home ...who is getting mad???
> *


ex214, the "original" sancha


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2005, 11:50 PM~3759529
> *ex214 is getting mad now
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 11:51 PM~3759539
> *she shouldn't, she knows i still have time for her, as long as i get to ride in the caddy-lac :cheesy:
> *


I ain't mad at ya baby ... got nuthin but love for ya ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 10:58 PM~3759604
> *I aint' mad at ya baby ... got nuthin but love for ya ...
> *


cause you know aint nobody doing it better then me


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol chill out it is just a screen name


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2005, 09:59 PM~3759609
> *cause you know aint nobody doing it better then me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

laterz ya'll goodnight


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2005, 11:53 PM~3759555
> *ex214, the "original" sancha
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2005, 10:59 PM~3759619
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :banghead:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2005, 10:00 PM~3759628
> *:0
> *



all joking set aside, why didn't u make SA?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

so are there anymore pix of the show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i tell you why, cuz its not her car :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2005, 11:06 PM~3759690
> *i tell you why, cuz its not her car  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2005, 10:06 PM~3759690
> *i tell you why, cuz its not her car  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

can i get an IP check on isle 5 please


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Sep 6 2005, 12:11 AM~3759748
> *
> *


this is a no smile zone! :biggrin:


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

lol..hehehehe


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 5 2005, 10:06 PM~3759688
> *so are there anymore pix of the show
> *



look under post your rides topic


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Sancha84 is my sister in case some people dont know...!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2005, 12:06 AM~3759690
> *i tell you why, cuz its not her car  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

YO Victor, I brought back Volume 20 de Truucha DVD, I Just got back de Califas And Las Vegas, Saw some of Houston Low Lows driving back from San Antos, I honked @ Sky, trailering the Caprice with the Burban, Wish I could Of Maid it to the show, but we will make it to Las vegas Lowrider show This time Reppin OLDIES CAR CLUB FROM NOW ON. Heres a few pics from the trip....... :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 5 2005, 10:12 PM~3759204
> *did anybody get cheated as far as judging at the san anto show???
> *


yea but i told u about that already .... and alot of people were sayin that they swallow very well and 4 them its the only way to win


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 6 2005, 02:03 AM~3760630
> * We Started the Oldies Chapter in Southeast Tejas, I was suppose to start it back in 1996, but we had to many 60 model impalas which didn't meet the demands of been in OLDIES Car Club I didn't want to kick out the 60's, or make our people sell them to build bombas, back then. But now that it's harder to get and build older ranflas I decided to join my primos and all the chapters in OLDIES CAR CLUB*


 :thumbsup: 1960's and under to be in Oldies Member :wave: alrato


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

tite pics El Chuco


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 6 2005, 09:24 AM~3761157
> * tite pics El Chuco
> *



Im still waiting for my pics!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 6 2005, 09:47 AM~3761215
> *Im still waiting for my pics!
> 
> 
> *


check your email :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 6 2005, 10:10 AM~3761293
> *check your email  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HELLO OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2005, 11:45 AM~3761654
> *HELLO OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats the deal...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 5 2005, 11:29 PM~3759349
> *Yes  this car beat brain (liv4lacs) what do you think?
> 
> (Liv4lacs pic is from Houston LRM, he had the same set up in SA)
> *


I think I'm gonna weld a hard top on my car (major mod) install a lambo door kit (major mod) and bolt up some 22" spinnas........ I'll be on top fa sho then :around: :barf: :around: 

Im not trippin they cant hold me down.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2005, 01:39 PM~3762914
> *I think I'm gonna weld a hard top on my car (major mod) install a lambo door kit (major mod) and bolt up some 22" spinnas........ I'll be on top fa sho then :around:  :barf:  :around:
> 
> Im not trippin they cant hold me down.......
> *


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2005, 02:39 PM~3762914
> *I think I'm gonna weld a hard top on my car (major mod) install a lambo door kit (major mod) and bolt up some 22" spinnas........ I'll be on top fa sho then :around:  :barf:  :around:
> 
> Im not trippin they cant hold me down.......
> *


its the question of quality over the "points system" ...in my book quality always gets the nod

but i know brian you didnt build the car for LRM so like you said they cant hold you down


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 6 2005, 04:06 PM~3763044
> *its the question of quality over the "points system" ...in my book quality always gets the nod
> 
> but i know brian you didnt build the car for LRM so like you said they cant hold you down
> *


Maybe Ill put some eighty fo elbows on it :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2005, 03:13 PM~3763081
> *Maybe Ill put some eighty fo elbows on it :biggrin:
> *


LOL i vote for lambo doors


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2005, 04:01 PM~3763015
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HELLO :worship:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

If anyones bike/pedal car needs a ride to Vegas we have some extra room in the trailer.PM me and we can work out some details.


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

Damn brian got fucked that shit don’t even look right not even close… not to trip on the the boys ride but brains shit is clean as hell.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2005, 02:19 PM~3763116
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup people


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

when did they add the new emoticons? :banghead:  :tongue: :barf: :happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Sep 6 2005, 04:42 PM~3763748
> *Damn brian got fucked that shit don’t even look right not even close… not to trip on the the boys ride but brains shit is clean as hell.
> *


agree


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 6 2005, 04:30 PM~3763649
> *If anyones bike/pedal car needs a ride to Vegas we have some extra room in the trailer.PM me and we can work out some details.
> *


thats cool man....did ya'll get a chance to go to the tracks after the show


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 6 2005, 02:01 AM~3760623
> * YO Victor, I brought back Volume 20 de Truucha DVD, I Just got back de Califas And Las Vegas, Saw some of Houston Low Lows driving back from San Antos, I honked @ Sky, trailering the Caprice with the Burban, Wish I could Of Maid it to the show, but we will make it to Las vegas Lowrider show This time Reppin OLDIES CAR CLUB FROM NOW ON. Heres a few pics from the trip....... :biggrin:
> *


hey is that like uncle Vito choking u?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 5 2005, 11:33 PM~3759926
> *Sancha84 is my sister in case some people dont know...!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sombody is getting angry lol


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2005, 01:39 PM~3762914
> *I think I'm gonna weld a hard top on my car (major mod) install a lambo door kit (major mod) and bolt up some 22" spinnas........ I'll be on top fa sho then :around:  :barf:  :around:
> 
> Im not trippin they cant hold me down.......
> *


SAY HOMIE , YOUR RIDE LOOKS TIGHT THE WAY IT IS , LOWRIDER MAG. NEEDS TO GET MORE QUALIFIED JUDGES OR SOMETHING ! :thumbsup:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Sounds like I missed a good show. But I needed a weekend to rest more than I neded to go to the show.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2005, 05:45 PM~3763780
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Sep 6 2005, 04:42 PM~3763748
> *Damn brian got fucked that shit don’t even look right not even close… not to trip on the the boys ride but brains shit is clean as hell.
> *


I thought you were brian. :dunno: 






First post on page 800 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Sep 6 2005, 06:03 PM~3763915
> *SAY HOMIE , YOUR RIDE LOOKS TIGHT THE WAY IT IS , LOWRIDER MAG. NEEDS TO GET MORE QUALIFIED JUDGES OR SOMETHING !  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 6 2005, 06:12 PM~3763966
> *I thought you were brian.  :dunno:
> First post on page 800  :0
> *


AKA "The CadiKing"


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

So are you h town cady king or not?
If yes then why are you refering to your self in the third person.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 6 2005, 06:16 PM~3763992
> *So are you h town cady king or not?
> If yes then why are you refering to your self in the third person.
> *


CAD"I" NOT Y!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2005, 04:21 PM~3764015
> *CAD"I" NOT Y!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey I need an inspection sticker, does anyone have a hook-up cuzz my ride won't pass the test


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 6 2005, 04:59 PM~3763880
> *hey is that like uncle Vito choking u?
> *


I thougt that was him, he sat in our vip booth and got all fucked up, I didn't remeber what TV show I had seen him before.. :dunno: uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 6 2005, 05:41 PM~3764109
> *I thougt that was him, he sat in our vip booth and got all fucked up, I didn't remeber what TV show I had seen him before.. :dunno:  uffin:
> *


the bam show


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 6 2005, 05:43 PM~3764122
> *the bam show
> *


orrrrrrrrrrale, simone, thats it.  :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 6 2005, 05:47 PM~3764142
> *orrrrrrrrrrale, simone, thats it.   :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2005, 03:39 PM~3762914
> *I think I'm gonna weld a hard top on my car (major mod) install a lambo door kit (major mod) and bolt up some 22" spinnas........ I'll be on top fa sho then :around:  :barf:  :around:
> 
> Im not trippin they cant hold me down.......
> *



cant wait to see it...

:angry:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 6 2005, 06:38 PM~3764104
> *Hey I need an inspection sticker, does anyone have a hook-up cuzz my ride won't pass the test
> *


orale, i need one too. somebody gotta know someone. ma thing already been expired


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 6 2005, 06:16 PM~3763992
> *So are you h town cady king or not?
> If yes then why are you refering to your self in the third person.
> *


THAT GUY IS ONE OF MY HOMIES HE HAS A 90 4 DOOR ON 22' DAYTONS PEARL WHITE MARRON GUTS CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT .GOOD GUY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a list of upcoming events?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

provoke u told me tue the pics would be up(in the rick james voice)" SHOULD HAVE NEVER GAVE THEM NI**AS THREE DAYS OFF " GET OFF YO ASS I WANT THE PICS ALL OVER MY MICROMACHINE/MARIOCART WHATEVER YOU WANNA CALL IT . ITS A NICE LOOKIN CAR SO IVE BEEN TOLD


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I DIDNT EVEN PLACE THEY PUT ME IN PERFORMANCE SUB COMPACT DIDNT NOTICE IT TILL RIGHT BEFORE THE TROPHIES THE ONLY CAR THAT SHOULD HAVE BEAT ME WAS THE ONE FROM PHAYLANX THE GREEN CIVIC THAT CAR IS CLEAN BUT EVEN THAT WAS A CLOSE ONE NONE OF THEM HAD BODYMODS NONE HAD FULL PAINT


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 6 2005, 07:27 PM~3764903
> *orale, i need one too. somebody gotta know someone. ma thing already been expired
> *


call my brother rabbit he can hellp u


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2005, 06:26 PM~3764040
> *:uh:
> *


Don’t you have to manually put your top up or something better to do? :uh: :uh: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2005, 08:12 PM~3765856
> *Don’t you have to manually put your top up or something better to do? :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


i cant remember which switch it is.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2005, 06:36 PM~3764983
> *does anyone have a list of upcoming events?
> *


[email protected] MACGREGOR PARK BONIFIDE C.C PICNIC....ANY1 BRINGING a t.v to catch the game


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 5 2005, 09:12 PM~3758675
> *Here is ex214 car
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2005, 10:23 PM~3765946
> *i cant remember which switch it is.
> *


Its the one that doesnt work :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 08:58 AM~3767759
> *Its the one that doesnt work :uh:
> 
> *


lol .. sup Brian! check your pm's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 7 2005, 08:10 AM~3767795
> *lol .. sup Brian!  check your pm's
> *


what's up teets, check your pms :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2005, 09:11 AM~3767797
> *what's up teets, check your pms  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 7 2005, 08:12 AM~3767803
> *:twak: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 7 2005, 11:12 AM~3768383
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 10:56 AM~3768785
> *:ugh:
> *


 :around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 7 2005, 11:12 AM~3768383
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 7 2005, 11:42 AM~3769178
> *
> *


girl stop playing games with me  , when am i gonna get to ride the caddy-lac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 7 2005, 11:58 AM~3768802
> *:around:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

when is that caddy going to be revealed?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUP LATIN?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2005, 12:01 PM~3769259
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 7 2005, 12:33 PM~3769418
> *SUP LATIN?
> *


not much, man i should have given you iceblocks cd. i feel like i'm holding some FBI shit. :around: bad thing is i can't find it. lol.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2005, 01:28 PM~3769832
> *not much, man i should have given you iceblocks cd.  i feel like i'm holding some FBI shit.  :around:  bad thing is i can't find it.  lol.
> *


dayum lol thats funny u see thie pics i posted from the rr tracks in sa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 7 2005, 01:34 PM~3769906
> *dayum lol thats funny u see thie pics i posted from the rr tracks in sa
> *


YEAH BUT RIGHT NOW I'M FKN STRESSED OUT WONDERING WHERE I PUT THAT CD SO THAT ICE BLOCK CAN RELAX. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2005, 01:40 PM~3769950
> *YEAH BUT RIGHT NOW I'M FKN STRESSED OUT WONDERING WHERE I PUT THAT CD SO THAT ICE BLOCK CAN RELAX.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 bootleg u kno :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 7 2005, 02:22 PM~3770229
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 bootleg u kno :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nah, i wouldn't copy his cd. love songs or chicano rap are cool, but not my likes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2005, 06:58 AM~3767759
> *Its the one that doesnt work :uh:
> 
> *


 :uh: cadiking :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

chema wassup


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2005, 02:27 PM~3770264
> *nah, i wouldn't copy his cd.  love songs or chicano rap are cool, but not my likes.
> *



I wouldnt mind giving it a listen or 2 or 3.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 03:48 PM~3770388
> *:uh:  cadiking  :uh:
> *


 :around: :ugh: :around: :around: :around: :ugh: :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 7 2005, 04:37 PM~3771129
> *I wouldnt mind giving it a listen or 2 or 3....  :thumbsup:
> *


I think it is unreleased stuff. ???


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

TEAM TROUBLE MAKER WILL BE THROWING A BENIFIT CAR SHOW
FOR D.J. AWOL
SEPT 18TH
LOCATION MYTIBUGER 2211 W.43RD
43RD @ T.C. JESTER
SET UP TIME 8AM - NOON
20$ CAR TRUCK
15$ BIKE
10$ MODELS CARS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

there! no more motion sickness for those who get that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 03:48 PM~3770388
> *:uh:  cadiking  :uh:
> *













LOL!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2005, 04:41 PM~3771147
> *I think it is unreleased stuff.  ???
> *


uh oh web leak...All i hear is that piracy clip at the beginning of DVDs nowadays. And all I see is the DVDShrink user menu Muahahahaha
mp3s and file sharing were specially made for the artist hungry to get his and/or her art out to the masses. If you are worried they wont buy, make it a mono mp3 or some low quality so its just a sample but to hear good quality version YOU must buy. Other go over with voice overs saying "buy this album". That annoys me and I usually delete those mp3s instantly.

Señor Griz


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

...............HYPNOTIZED................ n da house


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

_*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Hypnotized C.C. Houstone Texaz*_</span>


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

hypnotized


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

hay girl


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:machinegun: HYPNOTIZED :guns: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

HYPNOTIZED


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 7 2005, 08:44 PM~3772561
> *uh oh web leak...All i hear is that piracy clip at the beginning of DVDs nowadays.  And all I see is the DVDShrink user menu Muahahahaha
> mp3s and file sharing were specially made for the artist hungry to get his and/or her  art out to the masses. If you are worried they wont buy, make it a mono mp3 or some low quality so its just a sample but to hear good quality version YOU must buy.  Other go over with voice overs saying "buy this album".  That annoys me and I usually delete those mp3s instantly.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms+Sep 7 2005, 09:02 PM~3772755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, seems like Hypnotized C.C. wuzz here :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

CHECK OUT THIS TOPIC...... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=203055 
A MUST READ


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

souinds like a plan juan


----------



## HoustonLowrider (Aug 30, 2005)

Angel2 why didn't you use the Bithinside name? Why do you have 2 login names? Just curious and wondering. Much care and respect Ms. "L"


----------



## HoustonLowrider (Aug 30, 2005)

*Soon our club will be out of the Great Great Great HLC, whatever that means. *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Sep 8 2005, 04:17 AM~3774633
> *Soon our club will be out of the Great Great Great HLC, whatever that means.
> *


And is that good or bad? Wouldnt that be better for you? I just hope everyone can still get along and see eye to eye afterwards. Peace.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OH WAIT....I dont "have a car".....strike that last opinion of mine cause it is not valid. :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

As you probably know, on September 25th, True Eminence is having our 1st Annual Charity Car Show for Shriner's Childrens Hospitals. It is going to be a nice day for the whole family, including face painters for the kids, a moonwalk, and a dunking booth! 

We are hoping some of the local car clubs will volunteer 1 member for a little bit of time in the booth (it's always fun to dunk one of your own). We will provide you with a place to change, and some water (to drink, not to be dunked in). Just remember that it's for a good cause!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2005, 02:28 PM~3769832
> *not much, man i should have given you iceblocks cd.  i feel like i'm holding some FBI shit.  :around:  bad thing is i can't find it.  lol.
> *


LATIN YOU LOST IT?!?! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good morning Houston


----------



## HoustonLowrider (Aug 30, 2005)

If you had some common sense then you would have understood what was being meant by what I have stated on my last response. By having a car you must support the events, put money into your vehicle, support your family, make the meetings, and keep putting more money into the vehicle. But, if you want to response like a darn "jerk" will you have every right. They'll always be a one in every novela. Yes, it would be a great thing for our club in its entirety simply for the fact that the one and only great almighty keeps "pm" our club members to talk alot of crap. I respect and agree with Mr. Rabbit on speaking his mind towards him. Great doing Mr. rabbit. My hats off to you with a great deal of respect. We need to request to have "The BIGGEST WHINER" or "My Shit Don't Stink" Award at the next car show. Who knows, you might even have a good chance if it's judged right. See Ya!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Sep 8 2005, 09:18 AM~3775085
> *If you had some common sense then you would have understood what was being meant by what I have stated on my last response. By having a car you must support the events, put money into your vehicle, support your family, make the meetings, and keep putting more money into the vehicle. But, if you want to response like a darn "jerk" will you have every right. They'll always be a one in every novela. Yes, it would be a great thing for our club in its entirety simply for the fact that the one and only great almighty keeps "pm" our club members to talk alot of crap. I respect and agree with Mr. Rabbit on speaking his mind towards him. Great doing Mr. rabbit. My hats off to you with a great deal of respect. We need to request to have "The BIGGEST WHINER" or "My Shit Don't Stink" Award at the next car show. Who knows, you might even have a good chance if it's judged right. See Ya!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup zar man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda juanito, what's going on this weekend?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2005, 09:34 AM~3775309
> *que onda juanito, what's going on this weekend?
> *


man dunno no plans as of yet just picninc on sunday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Sep 8 2005, 08:18 AM~3775085
> *If you had some common sense then you would have understood what was being meant by what I have stated on my last response. By having a car you must support the events, put money into your vehicle, support your family, make the meetings, and keep putting more money into the vehicle. But, if you want to response like a darn "jerk" will you have every right. They'll always be a one in every novela. Yes, it would be a great thing for our club in its entirety simply for the fact that the one and only great almighty keeps "pm" our club members to talk alot of crap. I respect and agree with Mr. Rabbit on speaking his mind towards him. Great doing Mr. rabbit. My hats off to you with a great deal of respect. We need to request to have "The BIGGEST WHINER" or "My Shit Don't Stink" Award at the next car show. Who knows, you might even have a good chance if it's judged right. See Ya!
> *



Wow..touchy touchy. For a friend, or at least an acquaintance, you sure are hostile towards me. Actually, no I AM an idiot with no common sense at all, which is why I am wasting my time here with you, an anonomous attacker. Yeah there is always one. This one that has nothing to lose BECAUSE I am not a member of anything. What can happen? Kick me out? ahahaha I can state how I feel freely without fear of repercussions. 
Hey that would be my first award ever....I think I'd prefer the "My shit dont stink one"....cause it really doesnt :biggrin:. Of course the judging is so tainted you'll probably get it and I'll be jealous. 
Email a wigga and we can squash this!
[email protected]

PEACE


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 8 2005, 07:04 AM~3774902
> *As you probably know, on September 25th, True Eminence is having our 1st Annual Charity Car Show for Shriner's Childrens Hospitals.  It is going to be a nice day for the whole family, including face painters for the kids, a moonwalk, and a dunking booth!
> 
> We are hoping some of the local car clubs will volunteer 1 member for a little bit of time in the booth (it's always fun to dunk one of your own).  We will provide you with a place to change, and some water (to drink, not to be dunked in).  Just remember that it's for a good cause!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Just wanted introduce my services: :wave: 

Prados T-Shirts is a commercial embroidery shop located in Houston, TX. Since we opened for business we have produced custom designed apparel for companies, churches, car clubs, and other groups. Our garments and accessories are used for uniforms, corporate casual wear, advertising programs, special events, fund raisers, gift programs, golf tournaments, family reunions,etc. 

Custom Embroidery


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 8 2005, 10:39 AM~3775647
> *Just wanted introduce my services:  :wave:
> 
> Prados T-Shirts is a commercial embroidery shop located in Houston, TX. Since we opened for business we have produced custom designed apparel for companies, churches, car clubs, and other groups. Our garments and accessories are used for uniforms, corporate casual wear, advertising programs, special events, fund raisers, gift programs, golf tournaments, family reunions,etc.
> ...



Cool I am checking out the trucker hats. I know they are adjustable but is there still sizes to them? Cause I know the ones I find like at Target or Walmart fit kinda small on the last 2 buttons. Could I get like my present avatar put on one?









How much?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP BRIAN, I THINK U ARE LOSING POINTS DUE TO YOUR CONVERTIBLE TOP, U SHOULD SELL IT, JUS GET YOU A REGULAR COUPE, THEN YOU PROLLY GET FIRST. LOL INDIVIDUALS WERE LOOKEN GOOD AT THE SHOW!


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

If the trucker hats with the adjutable strap dont work for you, than you could try a flexfit hat they come in varies colors, check out our website, and let me know which style you like the best.

Due to copyright laws:
As far as the avatar goes it can be embroidered as long as I receive a letter stating that you are responsible for any copywrite issues and have gained permission from the 'owner' or that you are the owner. 

Starting fee to digitize your avatar is $20.00 with good art.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 8 2005, 11:59 AM~3775751
> *WZUP BRIAN, I THINK U ARE LOSING POINTS DUE TO YOUR CONVERTIBLE TOP, U SHOULD SELL IT, JUS GET YOU A REGULAR COUPE, THEN YOU PROLLY GET FIRST. LOL  INDIVIDUALS WERE LOOKEN GOOD AT THE SHOW!
> *


Thanks man. GotUSick was looking good as always  

I think I'll just weld a 61 bubble top on it.... That should give me all the points I'll ever need! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 8 2005, 11:02 AM~3775774
> *If the trucker hats with the adjutable strap dont work for you, than you could try a flexfit hat they come in varies colors, check out our website, and let me know which style you like the best.
> 
> Due to copyright laws:
> ...


OK well I'll have to see the face was made with some Avatar making flash thingy...I dont know that the "output" from it is copyrighted. The flowers in the back are "lifted" from the Deftones self titled album which I re-created in Illustrator. So i guess you can say they are my own rendition of someone elses art. I guess I can try contacting the creator of the album art. Maybe I will come up with something else.
Got some ideas drawn up in Illustrator..is that an acceptable file format? .AI?


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Are you able to send it to me in a jpeg format also no bevels or background colors like the black on the background.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 8 2005, 11:45 AM~3776019
> *Are you able to send it to me in a jpeg format also no bevels or background colors like the black on the background.
> *


sho nuff


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

Lowrider Car Show Tour 2005 San Antonio Pictures.

Lowrider Show Gallery


enjoy pics...


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Those are some tight pictures ruthlessimage....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 8 2005, 12:54 PM~3776385
> *Those are some tight pictures ruthlessimage....
> *


Yeah...Props...there's more tight ones at that link ...so far I am on page 37 of lord knows how many  

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 8 2005, 02:00 PM~3776710
> *Yeah...Props...there's more tight ones at that link ...so far I am on page 37 of lord knows how many
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Sep 8 2005, 07:18 AM~3775085
> *If you had some common sense then you would have understood what was being meant by what I have stated on my last response. By having a car you must support the events, put money into your vehicle, support your family, make the meetings, and keep putting more money into the vehicle. But, if you want to response like a darn "jerk" will you have every right. They'll always be a one in every novela. Yes, it would be a great thing for our club in its entirety simply for the fact that the one and only great almighty keeps "pm" our club members to talk alot of crap. I respect and agree with Mr. Rabbit on speaking his mind towards him. Great doing Mr. rabbit. My hats off to you with a great deal of respect. We need to request to have "The BIGGEST WHINER" or "My Shit Don't Stink" Award at the next car show. Who knows, you might even have a good chance if it's judged right. See Ya!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2005, 10:14 AM~3775843
> *Thanks man. GotUSick was looking good as always
> 
> I think I'll just weld a 61 bubble top on it.... That should give me all the points I'll ever need! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

USPS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 8 2005, 04:11 PM~3777707
> *USPS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

nice pics...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=270529] I see you... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Sep 8 2005, 07:18 AM~3775085
> *If you had some common sense then you would have understood what was being meant by what I have stated on my last response. By having a car you must support the events, put money into your vehicle, support your family, make the meetings, and keep putting more money into the vehicle. But, if you want to response like a darn "jerk" will you have every right. They'll always be a one in every novela. Yes, it would be a great thing for our club in its entirety simply for the fact that the one and only great almighty keeps "pm" our club members to talk alot of crap. I respect and agree with Mr. Rabbit on speaking his mind towards him. Great doing Mr. rabbit. My hats off to you with a great deal of respect. We need to request to have "The BIGGEST WHINER" or "My Shit Don't Stink" Award at the next car show. Who knows, you might even have a good chance if it's judged right. See Ya!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: chevylo97
:0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HELLO GUYS... :wave:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HoustonLowrider_@Sep 8 2005, 03:15 AM~3774631
> *Angel2 why didn't you use the Bithinside name? Why do you have 2 login names? Just curious and wondering. Much care and respect Ms. "L"
> *


HAVE TWO COMPUTERS WITH DIFFRENT INTERNET SERVICE...1 FOR ME 1 FOR THE KIDS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

slim that storage bill is running up man :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MY BAD HAVENT HAD A TRUCK TO GO GET IT IMA GO FRI OR SAT MORNING TO GET MY CAR GUY CALLIN ME BOUT THE TRAILOR. ITS COOL SORRY IM TRYING


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2005, 08:35 PM~3779486
> *MY BAD HAVENT HAD A TRUCK TO GO GET IT IMA GO FRI OR SAT MORNING TO GET MY CAR GUY CALLIN ME BOUT THE TRAILOR. ITS COOL SORRY IM TRYING
> *


man u know im just joking with u.......oh yeah just like any storage make sure u have ur title lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NICK WHAT UP WITH THAT COUPE


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> JOHN U GET UR CHANCE 2 DUNK ME THAT'S IF U CAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> > JOHN U GET UR CHANCE 2 DUNK ME THAT'S IF U CAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ill pay to toss a couple ur way :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

OK MAKE SURE U GET ME WET...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 8 2005, 08:58 PM~3779734
> *OK MAKE SURE U GET ME WET...
> *


hmmmmmm no comments lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

PERV... :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 8 2005, 09:04 PM~3779786
> *PERV... :buttkick:
> *


 :barf: :banghead:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MY PHONE IS OFF BUT ILL GET IT ON TOMMOROW


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2005, 08:40 PM~3779548
> *NICK WHAT UP WITH THAT COUPE
> *


SATURDAY HOPEFULLY  :tears:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2005, 03:18 PM~3777769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 8 2005, 09:56 PM~3780214
> *:uh:
> *


did you go today to the thing in humble?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 8 2005, 04:43 PM~3778356
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: chevylo97
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Finally Friday


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 
:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 05:42 AM~3781708
> *Finally Friday
> *


what so special about friday ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 09:52 AM~3782298
> *what so special about friday ?
> *


Well for us folks that work Mon-Fri, it means 2 days off to relax on the weekend. But for you folks who work fked up hours, it means no weekend off.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

working 9-5 what a way to make a living. Shit not even living just existing for me. Yall make sure to go to Legs tonight and wish Jasmine a happy B-day cause I dunno if I can make it. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 08:56 AM~3782317
> *Well for us folks that work Mon-Fri, it means 2 days off to relax on the weekend.  But for you folks who work fked up hours, it means no weekend off.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 9 2005, 10:16 AM~3782421
> *working 9-5 what a way to make a living.  Shit not even living just existing for me.  Yall make sure to go to Legs tonight and wish Jasmine a happy B-day cause I dunno if I can make it.  :angry:
> *


??? Link?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 10:19 AM~3782441
> *???  Link?
> *


Como link? Naw thats the "entertainer" I talked to last week...she said mañana is her 22nd B-day and her co-workers were getting her a cake for tonight. The other one that had wanted my business card the week before that, so I could fix her computer, wasnt there when I went last week. I wanna go tonight but the funds may prohibit me.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 9 2005, 10:29 AM~3782512
> *Como link?  Naw thats the "entertainer" I talked to last week...she said mañana is her 22nd B-day and her co-workers were getting her a cake for tonight.  The other one that had wanted my business card the week before that, so I could fix her computer, wasnt there when I went last week.  I wanna go tonight but the funds may prohibit me.
> 
> 
> *


funds or no funds u go tonight i go to


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 9 2005, 10:36 AM~3782550
> *funds or no funds u go tonight i go to
> *


you going? i'll have to skip it and spend tonight looking for ICE BLOCKS cd


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HELLO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2005, 10:43 AM~3782601
> *HELLO
> *


HI


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 08:52 AM~3782298
> *what so special about friday ?
> *


friday means i get to work 8 hours instead of 10 or 12


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I FEEL LIKE :barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 9 2005, 10:36 AM~3782550
> *funds or no funds u go tonight i go to
> *



Meaning you are going with or without funds? Its only Legs, from what I hear its no SP, but it will suffice :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 09:52 AM~3782298
> *what so special about friday ?
> *


quit being a hatter :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

GOT U SICK :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 9 2005, 11:49 AM~3782998
> *GOT U SICK  :barf:
> *


you catch that virus going around by them louisiana peeps?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE PLAN FOR TONITE, ANYONE DOING ANYTHING? HIT ME UP!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 12:50 PM~3783004
> *you catch that virus going around by them louisiana peeps?
> *


IM STAYEN AWAY FROM THE DOME AREA, ITS LIKE AREA 51.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 12:50 PM~3783004
> *you catch that virus going around by them louisiana peeps?
> *


IT REMINDS ME OF THAT MOVIE (DAWN OF THE DEAD)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 9 2005, 11:53 AM~3783016
> *IM STAYEN AWAY FROM THE DOME AREA, ITS LIKE AREA 51.
> *


True, I hit up KFC and was spitting out my culo the past two days. Pinche viejas probably had contact with those people. :barf: 

Next weekend will be a b'day party for a homeboys chick at his canton. Angel Vargas aka Orejas. I'll let you all know where and what time. It will be Saturday. I'll be spinning for it also.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya so last night i stopped at the shell/burger king on fannin and 610 to buy some beer and that place was fuckin packed with people. and you know they asked for money :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 11:57 AM~3783035
> *ya so last night i stopped at the shell/burger king on fannin and 610 to buy some beer and that place was fuckin packed with people. and you know they asked for money  :uh:
> *


really?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea some lady came up and said she was from NO and was hungry and had 11 cents i had a couple 20s but she wasnt gettin that so i gave her my cup of change in the truck, it was prolly like 3 or 4 bucks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you get her #?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 11:01 AM~3783053
> *you get her #?
> *


yea u want it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 12:00 PM~3783051
> *yea some lady came up and said she was from NO and was hungry and had 11 cents i had a couple 20s but she wasnt gettin that so i gave her my cup of change in the truck, it was prolly like 3 or 4 bucks
> *


ur the greatest man :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 12:57 PM~3783035
> *ya so last night i stopped at the shell/burger king on fannin and 610 to buy some beer and that place was fuckin packed with people. and you know they asked for money  :uh:
> *


THATS WILD. IM SURPRISED THEY DIDNT ASK FOR A RIDE IN THE IMPALA. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 12:01 PM~3783055
> *yea u want it
> *


nah, don't need bitches asking me for $.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 9 2005, 11:01 AM~3783056
> *ur the greatest man :thumbsup:
> *


i try to help if i can i gave some dude 16 bucks for a bus ticket one time :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 12:02 PM~3783060
> *nah, don't need bitches asking me for $.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 9 2005, 11:01 AM~3783057
> *THATS WILD. IM SURPRISED THEY DIDNT ASK FOR A RIDE IN THE IMPALA. LOL
> *


that area is trashed. trash and clothes all down fannin, knight road, holly hall all them streets are trashed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 11:02 AM~3783060
> *nah, don't need bitches asking me for $.
> *


what about dudes?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 12:03 PM~3783068
> *that area is trashed. trash and clothes all down fannin, knight road, holly hall all them streets are trashed
> *


what do you expect? them folks are trash.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 12:04 PM~3783072
> *what about dudes?
> *


they better pick up a shovel and haul their ass back to N.O. to pick up shit for $.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 11:04 AM~3783074
> *what do you expect?  them folks are trash.
> *


in the store there was a dude buying 2 st ides....really in need of help huh , fuckers are getting a 2000 debit card. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

those people lived on welfare, they don't know what survival and necessities is.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah it kinda reminds me of 28 Days later...with that rage virus them monkeys had spread to humans . Except theses peeps got doodie germs floating in all that stagnant water along with freshly deceased floating bodies. It s a disease cornucopia.

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 9 2005, 12:07 PM~3783093
> *Yeah it kinda reminds me of 28 Days later...with that rage virus them monkeys had spread to humans .  Except theses peeps got doodie germs floating in all that stagnant water along with freshly deceased floating bodies.  It s a disease cornucopia.
> 
> :0
> *


  break it down for me. been years since i finished college.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 11:08 AM~3783100
> *  break it down for me.  been years since i finished college.
> *


stagnant means just sitting there not moving. like the dead sea is stagnant


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 12:09 PM~3783105
> *stagnant means just sitting there not moving. like the dead sea is stagnant
> *


gracias profe' and this word --> cornucopia


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah if we get fake IDs and say we are from NO, can we get $2000 dollar debit cards?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 11:09 AM~3783111
> *gracias profe' and this word -->  cornucopia
> *


cornucopia means gay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 12:10 PM~3783115
> *cornucopia means gay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

cornucopia is that horn with the fruits in it ...representative of a bounty or large amounts of cosecha and shit yo.

DEF:
A goat's horn overflowing with fruit, flowers, and grain, signifying prosperity


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you lost me on that one


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

picture that bitch full of dead shit and disease


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

We need the Center for Disease Control to come in or else we all gonna be squirting within a 30 mile radius of the dome. Its Like parvovirus in dogs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 12:18 PM~3783157
> *:tongue:
> *


when did layitlow put that gay smiley with the rest? ---> :tongue: 

just noticed the other new ones today.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Actually some girl from myspace was talking me into going and helping out....she spent a few hours last weekend doin that, but from what i hear, they might look at me and see like a chuleta or some filet mignon like in the cartoons. I dont feel like being devoured. Plus I really cant stand beggers. Some of them fools look healthy enough to be bouncers and I bet if you owned a car wash or some shit and offered them a job, they'd decline. Begging is easier money and if enough people feel guilty enough to give them money, they prolly make a killing at it. Quit feeding the cycle, fuck em, i dont give em shit. Well except for that one guy with no legs that gets around on a skate board and wears chanclas on his hands. I give that dude money sometimes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 11:19 AM~3783164
> *when did layitlow put that gay smiley with the rest? ---> :tongue:
> 
> just noticed the other new ones today.
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 01:13 PM~3783136
> *...
> *











Sturin up the Koolaid!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2005, 01:46 PM~3783317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i get some coolaid? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 9 2005, 12:59 PM~3783382
> *can i get some coolaid? :biggrin:
> *


nah, but you can put on your lollerskates and pick some up at the store. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

lol you know latin sometimes i think you have way to much time on your hands!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 9 2005, 01:08 PM~3783432
> *lol you know latin sometimes i think you have way to much time on your hands!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 9 2005, 02:08 PM~3783432
> *lol you know latin sometimes i think you have way to much time on your hands!! :biggrin:
> *


This is a known FACT!!!! :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 9 2005, 09:29 AM~3782512
> *Como link?  Naw thats the "entertainer" I talked to last week...she said mañana is her 22nd B-day and her co-workers were getting her a cake for tonight.  The other one that had wanted my business card the week before that, so I could fix her computer, wasnt there when I went last week.  I wanna go tonight but the funds may prohibit me.
> 
> 
> *


thought she is 20


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tongue:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 9 2005, 05:58 PM~3784985
> *thought she is 20
> *


maybe...i cant remember...but i aint goin.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2005, 01:04 PM~3783074
> *what do you expect?  them folks are trash.
> *


HEY BIG HOMIE U OUT OF LINE FO DAT I GOT FOLX FROM THE N.O. AND THEY FAR FROM TRASH SO CHILL OUT HOMIE.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LET ME PUT IT TO U A DIFFRENT WAY,SOMEONE TOOK ALL YO CASH YO HOUSE ALL YO SHIT FROM U YOU HAVE TO LIVE HAND TO MOUTH AND YOU CANT FIND YO FOLX DOSE THAT MAKE U TRASH?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2005, 08:54 PM~3785719
> *LET ME PUT IT TO U A DIFFRENT WAY,SOMEONE TOOK ALL YO CASH YO HOUSE ALL YO SHIT FROM U YOU HAVE TO LIVE HAND TO MOUTH AND YOU CANT FIND YO FOLX DOSE THAT MAKE U TRASH?
> *


doesn't mean they gotta make trash......you gotta clean up after yourself.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2005, 07:56 PM~3785726
> *doesn't mean they gotta make trash......you gotta clean up after yourself.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 09:17 PM~3785823
> *:uh:
> *


you wont ever have to worry about not having money #1baller :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2005, 10:18 PM~3785832
> *you wont ever have to worry about not having money #1baller :uh:
> *



when I grow up I want to be like Ken...

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2005, 08:18 PM~3785832
> *you wont ever have to worry about not having money #1baller :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 09:21 PM~3785844
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2005, 08:21 PM~3785848
> *:tongue:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 9 2005, 08:20 PM~3785839
> *when I grow up I want to be like Ken...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


youre the one whos gonna be 6 figures once the mag takes off. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2005, 11:26 PM~3785879
> *youre the one whos gonna be 6 figures once the mag takes off.  :biggrin:
> *


Shouldnt you be flippin Burgers and asking,How may I help you, may I take your order?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 9 2005, 08:48 PM~3785992
> *:wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Sep 9 2005, 10:57 PM~3786053
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Rarities and B-sides out Oct 4th. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2005, 08:18 PM~3785832
> *you wont ever have to worry about not having money #1baller :uh:
> *


 certified bricklayer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2005, 03:30 PM~3789091
> *certified bricklayer
> *


im not the one collecting all that "mail"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2005, 09:56 PM~3785726
> *doesn't mean they gotta make trash......you gotta clean up after yourself.
> *


SO U TELLIN ME U NEVER THREW SUMTHIN OUT YOUR WINDOW OR DROPED SUMTHIN ON THE GROUND?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2005, 09:56 PM~3790581
> *SO U TELLIN ME U NEVER THREW SUMTHIN OUT YOUR WINDOW OR DROPED SUMTHIN ON THE GROUND?
> *


don't compare a kandy wrapper with "trash and clothes all down fannin, knight road, holly hall all them streets are trashed"


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:banghead: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2005, 08:56 PM~3790581
> *SO U TELLIN ME U NEVER THREW SUMTHIN OUT YOUR WINDOW OR DROPED SUMTHIN ON THE GROUND?
> *


just because people are homeless doesnt mean they have to stand in the streets all night and trash the medical center. thats why we the tax payers and donaters picked up the tab and provided shelter food and clothing for those less fortunate.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 06:09 AM~3791700
> *just because people are homeless doesnt mean they have to stand in the streets all night and trash the medical center. thats why we the tax payers and donaters picked up the tab and provided shelter food and clothing for those less fortunate.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt for sept 11


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 09:16 AM~3792067
> *ttt for sept 11
> *


I was there ... less than 10 blocks away from the WTC ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 11 2005, 09:57 AM~3792640
> *I was there ... less than 10 blocks away from the WTC ...
> *


u werent at the SA show though, sucka


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 11:58 AM~3792649
> *u werent at the SA show though, sucka
> *


neither were you ... SUCKA.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

money over everything


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEA AND I SEE YO POINT, BUT THAT MAKES THOSE PEOPLE TRASH?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ICE BLOCK WUZ DAMN DEAL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 11 2005, 10:39 AM~3792828
> *YEA AND I SEE YO POINT, BUT THAT MAKES THOSE PEOPLE TRASH?
> *


it doesnt make you think everytime u get your paycheck where your tax money goes??? to help out the lazy people.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 11:03 AM~3792669
> *money over everything
> *


I thought it was M.O.B. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2005, 10:42 AM~3792838
> *I thought it was M.O.B. :0
> *


it always is...u know bitches aint shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 12:41 PM~3792835
> *it doesnt make you think everytime u get your paycheck where your tax money goes??? to help out the lazy people.
> *


YEA BUT IF IT WASENT THAT IT WOULD BE SUMTHIN ELS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 11:44 AM~3792842
> *it always is...u know bitches aint shit
> *


(snoop dog) "but hoes and tricks" :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

AND WHAT YOU MEAN BY LAZY NOT HAVING A JOB


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 11 2005, 10:46 AM~3792852
> *AND WHAT YOU MEAN BY LAZY NOT HAVING A JOB
> *


what do you consider lazy?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 12:50 PM~3792859
> *what do you consider lazy?
> *


DAMMIT LONE STAR THAT ? JUST MADE ME SEE YOUR POINT EVEN MORE :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*



Originally posted by lone star@Sep 11 2005, 12:41 PM~3792835
it doesnt make you think everytime u get your paycheck where your tax money goes??? to help out the lazy people.


Click to expand...

 :angry:*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2005, 01:01 PM~3793367
> *
> :angry:
> *


*
makes u think huh...*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah meanwhile the more you work, to make more money, the MORE taxes you pay. Its like you get punished for making more money than everyone else. And you, for working harder and earning more, have a greater responsibility to maintain the unemployed sitting back and getting medication, food, clothes and everything else on your dime. If I could live without my material posessions, I'd be living off a fat check too....but I am not lazy enough to just sit on my ass all day at home.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they take out ridiculous amounts if u are single w/o kids...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 03:42 PM~3793782
> *they take out ridiculous amounts if u are single w/o kids...
> *


simple solution....get married have kids :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2005, 02:43 PM~3793795
> *simple solution....get married have kids :banghead:
> *


i only like kids around income tax time :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 11 2005, 12:41 PM~3792834
> *ICE BLOCK WUZ DAMN DEAL
> *


Sup Sup Slim Thuggggggaaaaa


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OH SHIT!! I can really read that BloCc!! Wuzitmean?!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 11 2005, 07:00 PM~3794465
> *OH SHIT!! I can really read that BloCc!!  Wuzitmean?!
> *


u need too get laid... telephone is hot im told....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't make the park. Had to work. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 11 2005, 07:02 PM~3794780
> *Sorry I couldn't make the park. Had to work. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

Some more pics from the park!


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

rabbit why u kut off my car huh?? no love for tha lak


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 11 2005, 07:37 PM~3795255
> *rabbit why u kut off my car huh?? no love for tha lak
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

dont yall have anything better to do


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 11 2005, 08:41 PM~3795270
> *dont yall have anything better to do
> *


haha look whos online also.. lol

THANX 4 DA PIK RABBIT!!.. no piks of tha trunk gettin up on tha second try?


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

i mean truck


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:tears:
What you mean i aint got no love for you?


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

awww rabbit no cry!!! :::::hugz:::::


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

jon just want his pic to be on the computer thats all :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't thank me, thank my brother the new camera man for hypnotized. uffin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 11 2005, 08:47 PM~3795304
> *jon just want his pic to be on the computer thats all :thumbsdown:
> *


 hater! :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: slo, switchez on da 83, Dream_Angel 2, rabbit

Hypnotized takin over


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 11 2005, 09:51 PM~3795319
> *hater!  :biggrin:
> *


at least my car starts :nono: :rofl:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 11 2005, 09:49 PM~3795311
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


wut you cryin for?? man up


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

it wuz only tha battery.. :machinegun:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

<<<<<<needs a loan from the club for my undercarriage :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

na i'm not a crybaby


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

wonder why u never see rabbit driving it....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 11 2005, 07:56 PM~3795349
> *<<<<<<needs a loan from the club for my undercarriage :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :guns: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 11 2005, 08:00 PM~3795372
> *wonder why u never see rabbit driving it....
> *


dont feal like geting a ticket :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Sep 11 2005, 09:00 PM~3795376
> *:twak:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


....... autozone spraypaint homie


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

its for the camino.... ^^^^


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 11 2005, 08:06 PM~3795405
> *its for the camino.... ^^^^
> *


 :twak:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 11 2005, 10:07 PM~3795411
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 11 2005, 08:08 PM~3795420
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :dunno: :nono:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Sep 11 2005, 10:11 PM~3795436
> *:dunno:  :nono:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 11 2005, 08:14 PM~3795459
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

I THINK YA'LL NEED A SLAP...


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 11 2005, 10:16 PM~3795481
> *I THINK YA'LL NEED A SLAP...
> *


 :guns: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

good night losers, i gotta wake up at 4:30 a.m.


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 11 2005, 10:23 PM~3795512
> *good night losers, i gotta wake up at 4:30 a.m.
> *


thats too early to get a boost from somebody


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 11 2005, 06:06 PM~3794492
> *u need too get laid... telephone is hot im told....
> *


Telephone as in Rd.? why go there when I got the Celebration Station hoes..ahahah...uhhhh thats kinda sick. :barf:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

GOODNIGHT :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks like I missed a good turn out at McG!! DAYUMZ!! :angry:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 11 2005, 10:26 PM~3795534
> *GOODNIGHT  :wave:
> *


dont say goodnite say good luck in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

PROVOK WHAT HAPPED TO THE PICS WITH THAT GIRL ON MY CAR IN SA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRRRR


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 11 2005, 10:25 PM~3795523
> *Telephone as in Rd.?  why go there when I got the Celebration Station hoes..ahahah...uhhhh thats kinda sick. :barf:
> *


:biggrin: very SIC


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

what up block any plans on sp :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 11 2005, 10:53 PM~3795679
> *what up block any plans on sp :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No word yet mayne... horacio be stallin lol :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 11 2005, 10:03 PM~3795721
> *No word yet mayne... horacio be stallin lol  :biggrin:
> *


coo jus let me kno waz uppp
  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 11 2005, 11:04 PM~3795731
> *coo jus let me kno waz uppp
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fo' Sho you be da first... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

me 2nd me 2nd! :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 03:42 PM~3793782
> *they take out ridiculous amounts if u are single w/o kids...
> *


http://www.no-shit.com/sucks/


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2005, 05:12 PM~3793946
> *i only like kids around income tax time  :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## CHOCHI (Sep 12, 2005)

I want to thank everyone for buying the Trucha videos I had on Sunday. I appreciate your support. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HERE'S A MAP OF THE BENIFIT CARSHOW ON SUNDAY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm doing this to the LeCab :cheesy: Watch out 2006 LRM tour!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2005, 07:32 AM~3797289
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 12 2005, 02:54 PM~3798936
> *HERE'S A MAP OF THE BENIFIT CARSHOW ON SUNDAY
> *


am i gettin gas money for this show??????


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 12 2005, 01:46 PM~3799272
> *am i gettin gas money for this show??????
> *


BIG PIMPIN U GOT $$$$


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2005, 02:58 PM~3798960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF U DO THAT TO YOURS, YOU BE ON THE FRONT COVER OF SPOKES AND JUICE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 12 2005, 02:11 PM~3799470
> *IF U DO THAT TO YOURS, YOU BE ON THE FRONT COVER OF SPOKES AND JUICE.
> *


you give up your spot :0 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2005, 04:14 PM~3799486
> *you give up your spot  :0  :0
> *


IN A HEARTBEAT. THEN FROM THERE HE GET ON PAUL WALL'S VIDEOS.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP MIKE (HOUSTON STYLES)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back then they didnt want him..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 12 2005, 03:22 PM~3799544
> *SUP MIKE (HOUSTON STYLES)
> *


whats the damn deal zar.....where were u yesterday..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2005, 04:24 PM~3799567
> *back then they didnt want him..
> *


you ready? POP starts back up tomorrow :ugh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2005, 03:42 PM~3799705
> *you ready?  POP starts back up tomorrow :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2005, 02:42 PM~3799705
> *you ready?  POP starts back up tomorrow :ugh:
> *


actually im off tomor and wednesday, but theres people i dont wanna see at pop but ill roll


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

have ya'll voted in my poll yet?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry3799060

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 12 2005, 05:02 PM~3799834
> *:biggrin:
> *


you down, too, Juan?!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2005, 05:05 PM~3799852
> *actually im off tomor and wednesday, but theres people i dont wanna see at pop but ill roll
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2005, 03:22 PM~3799967
> *
> *


r u buying i know youre a high "roller"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2005, 05:26 PM~3800008
> *r u buying i know youre a high "roller"
> *


you already know, baby :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2005, 04:35 PM~3800091
> *you already know, baby :thumbsup:
> *


Give me a call.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 8 2005, 07:58 PM~3779734
> *OK MAKE SURE U GET ME WET...
> *


were a white shrit :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HUMM NOT A GOOD IDEA TOO MANY KIDS GOING TO BE AROUND


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2005, 02:42 PM~3799705
> *you ready?  POP starts back up tomorrow :ugh:
> *



who's playing?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 12 2005, 11:36 PM~3802741
> *who's playing?
> *


Eddie Gonzalez, I think ....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 12 2005, 10:31 PM~3802715
> *HUMM NOT A GOOD IDEA TOO MANY KIDS GOING TO BE AROUND
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 13 2005, 07:58 AM~3803955
> *exactly :biggrin:
> *


kids love chichis too :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2005, 09:02 AM~3803971
> *kids love chichis too  :uh:
> *


Im a kid! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 12 2005, 11:36 PM~3802741
> *who's playing?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2005, 04:24 PM~3799567
> *back then they didnt want him..
> *


They still dont want you......... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2005, 12:55 PM~3805394
> *They still dont want you......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2005, 12:59 PM~3805427
> *:roflmao:
> *


How are you the Cadillac Queen if I'm the CadiKing???

Something aint right....... :dunno: :dunno: 













:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2005, 10:55 AM~3805394
> *They still dont want you......... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2005, 01:12 PM~3805534
> *How are you the Cadillac Queen if I'm the CadiKing???
> 
> Something aint right....... :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


 :0 :tongue:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2005, 08:02 AM~3803971
> *kids love chichis too  :uh:
> *


what age of kids? Maybe the lactating kind.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 13 2005, 05:26 PM~3807527
> *what age of kids?  Maybe the lactating kind.
> *


Kids of all ages love chichis :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2005, 10:35 AM~3812091
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 10:23 AM~3812366
> *:twak:
> *


sup Brian ... I might have to get with you soon on some parts for a new project ... :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 10:49 AM~3812166
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 14 2005, 09:33 AM~3812409
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 

waiting for my caprice emblems :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

dena CLEAR your PM box !! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:51 AM~3812504
> *dena CLEAR your PM box !!  :biggrin:
> *


lol ... I just did! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2005, 09:52 AM~3812509
> *lol ... I just did!  :biggrin:
> *


ms. popular :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice Lips :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 09:52 AM~3812515
> *Nice Lips :cheesy:
> *


Thank you...  

I changed it from a picture of my car...I couldnt look at it anymore without crying


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 09:53 AM~3812519
> *Thank you...
> 
> I changed it from a picture of my car...I couldnt look at it anymore without crying
> *


you sell it or wreck it?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:52 AM~3812514
> *ms. popular  :0  :biggrin:
> *


The Cadillac Queen :machinegun:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 09:54 AM~3812523
> *you sell it or wreck it?
> *


it got stolen on monday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 09:58 AM~3812536
> *it got stolen on monday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 09:55 AM~3812526
> *The Cadillac Queen :machinegun:
> *


not for long...opps did i say that out loud


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 09:59 AM~3812544
> *not for long...opps did i say that out loud
> *


you selling it?









how much an hour for the one in red? :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:59 AM~3812544
> *not for long...opps did i say that out loud
> *


 :0 

That sux about your car........
Is that you in the red dress?????? :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 10:04 AM~3812560
> *:0
> 
> That sux about your car........
> ...


UM NO!...thats one of my models.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 10:02 AM~3812553
> *you selling it?
> 
> 
> ...


lol shes free if you club her over the head  

jk


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:05 AM~3812566
> *UM NO!...thats one of my models.
> *


She reminds me of my exwife.........LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:06 AM~3812571
> *lol shes free if you club her over the head
> 
> jk
> *


un vergazo and she'll be down for the count :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 10:06 AM~3812574
> *She reminds me of my exwife.........LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you got divorced?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 10:07 AM~3812578
> *un vergazo and she'll be down for the count  :biggrin:
> *


LOL

hit it once for me :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:06 AM~3812571
> *lol shes free if you club her over the head
> 
> jk
> *


My kinda lady! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 11:08 AM~3812579
> *you got divorced?
> *


yep


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 10:09 AM~3812584
> *yep
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: life must have been hell i guess with that response. lol


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 10:09 AM~3812584
> *yep
> *


didnt you have a girl with you at the San Antonio show?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 11:09 AM~3812587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  life must have been hell i guess with that response.  lol
> *


I belive everything in life happens for a reason........ Things have only gotten better for me since it all went down.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 10:13 AM~3812602
> *I belive everything in life happens for a reason........ Things have only gotten better for me since it all went down.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:12 AM~3812601
> *didnt you have a girl with you at the San Antonio show?
> *


  I said things have gotten better didnt I.

And No, I never cheated!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Vegas roll call....... Who's going to the SUPER SHOW?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nope, just bought a new truck and extra loot will be tight.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:59 AM~3812544
> *not for long...opps did i say that out loud
> *


 :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2005, 10:42 AM~3812791
> *:0
> *


im just kidding...we can be twins :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 10:15 AM~3812615
> * I said things have gotten better didnt I.
> 
> And No, I never cheated!!!
> *


LOL

cause i was gonna say hi to you...but i didnt wanna get you in trouble with your "lady" friend


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:46 AM~3812810
> *im just kidding...we can be twins  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:47 AM~3812815
> *LOL
> 
> cause i was gonna say hi to you...but i didnt wanna get you in trouble with your "lady" friend
> *


Shes not like the ex at all. Shes coo'. Dena has met her, so say "wuz up" next time.  By the way how do you know who i am???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2005, 10:55 AM~3812860
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so would that be quadruplets??? :dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2005, 10:55 AM~3812860
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i hate my job...  

i have a meeting with my insurance adjuster this afternoon :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 11:56 AM~3812866
> *Shes not like the ex at all. Shes coo'. Dena has met her, so say "wuz up" next time.  By the way how do you  know who i am???
> *


she's cool :thumbsup: 

cause I told her to look for the sexy white guy :0 

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 10:56 AM~3812866
> *Shes not like the ex at all. Shes coo'. Dena has met her, so say "wuz up" next time.  By the way how do you  know who i am???
> *


2 ways ...

A. you were setting up your car, so that was a give away

B. you know Anthony (regalized) from Uce out here, he used to mention you.

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 11:56 AM~3812867
> *so would that be quadruplets???  :dunno:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2005, 10:59 AM~3812884
> *:buttkick:
> *


you tell him mija :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 11:56 AM~3812867
> *so would that be quadruplets???  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:59 AM~3812887
> *you tell him mija  :biggrin:
> *


i've seen her airbags, now how about you showing me a lil sum'n sum'n :angel:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 11:01 AM~3812910
> *i've seen her airbags, now how about you showing me a lil sum'n sum'n  :angel:
> *


umm...how about this, no. :biggrin: 

i'll be at the los magnificos show probably therefore you can stop by and say hi


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2005, 11:57 AM~3812874
> *she's cool :thumbsup:
> 
> cause I told her to look for the sexy white guy  :0
> ...


Well that was the real give away! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:02 AM~3812913
> *umm...how about this, no.  :biggrin:
> 
> i'll be at the los magnificos show probably therefore you can stop by and say hi
> *


  ok. what will you be wearing?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 11:02 AM~3812914
> *Well thats was the real give away! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 11:03 AM~3812918
> *  ok.  what will you be wearing?
> *


clothes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:04 AM~3812928
> *clothes
> *


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 11:05 AM~3812936
> *
> *


well heres a hint...probably a car club shirt :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:05 AM~3812940
> *well heres a hint...probably a car club shirt  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 12:07 PM~3812955
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 11:12 AM~3812993
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 12:13 PM~3813013
> *
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

My company says lap tops with a wireless card will make us more productive.............................. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 10:02 AM~3812914
> *Well that was the real give away! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 11:05 AM~3812940
> *well heres a hint...probably a car club shirt  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 14 2005, 12:02 PM~3813391
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 12:19 PM~3813529
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 12:20 PM~3813541
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :cheesy: 
/\
8=================D ***** :0 <-- Luxury
/\


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 12:21 PM~3813555
> *:cheesy:
> /\
> 8=================D ***** :0  <-- Luxury
> ...


 :uh: 


your having wet dreams again arent you??? they have sleeping pills for that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 12:30 PM~3813618
> *:uh:
> your having wet dreams again arent you??? they have sleeping pills for that
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

DO TO AN UNEXPECTED EMERGENCY THE D.J WE HAD FOR SUNDAY'S BENIFIT SHOW HAS CANCELLED IF THERE IS A D.J. WHO IS INTRESTED PLEASE PM ME...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

te hablan LATIN!^^^


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2005, 02:05 PM~3814191
> *te hablan LATIN!^^^
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2005, 02:05 PM~3814191
> *te hablan LATIN!^^^
> *


depends, i'll be spinning saturday night til who knows what time in the a.m.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 12:30 PM~3813618
> *:uh:
> your having wet dreams again arent you??? they have sleeping pills for that
> 
> ...


HEy we analyzed some samples from a Zolpidem study just the other day. I think ours was from Ranbaxy.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2005, 02:14 PM~3814265
> *depends, i'll be spinning saturday night til who knows what time in the a.m.
> *


if some assistance would help maybe I can help. I hope to attend that show too, If I can get some directions. All i know is mighty burger....that IS the same show in question right? Otherwise my sister's vato "DJs" but I dont know about his music selection or asking price, but I can ask.


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

HEY I'M JUST A 11YR OLD BUT YOU CAN GET INFO FROM MY MOM
BENIFIT SHOW FOR D.J. AWOL SUNDAY SEPT 18TH 
SET UP 9 AM TILL NOON
CARS & TRUCKS $ 20
BIKES $ 15
MODELS $ 10
ALL MONEY WILL BE GIVEN TO AWOL RIGHT BEFORE TROPHY'S
I HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT AND SUPPORTS THE GOOD CAUSE.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey thanks
you are helpful for an 11 year old.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 14 2005, 03:06 PM~3814203
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2005, 03:51 PM~3815062
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

SANCHA HOW ARE YOU ?


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 14 2005, 06:13 PM~3815711
> *SANCHA HOW ARE YOU ?
> *


pinche mini me wuzzup


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 14 2005, 04:58 PM~3815943
> *pinche  mini me  wuzzup
> *


HEY CHIQUITO PERO PICOSO I WONDER IF SHE LIKES YOUNGER MEN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 14 2005, 06:13 PM~3815711
> *SANCHA HOW ARE YOU ?
> *


Your 11 and your talking about Sancha??????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

YEah they start introduction to pimpin like in 5th or 6th grade nowadays. Used to be called sex ed.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 07:54 PM~3816771
> *Your 11 and your talking about Sancha??????
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: someones trying to pimp on the down low :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2005, 06:54 PM~3816771
> *Your 11 and your talking about Sancha??????
> *


hater


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 14 2005, 06:22 PM~3816100
> *HEY CHIQUITO PERO PICOSO I WONDER IF SHE LIKES YOUNGER MEN
> *


 you meen lil boy lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 14 2005, 09:00 PM~3816833
> *YEah they start introduction to pimpin like in 5th or 6th grade nowadays.  Used to be called sex ed.
> *


who teaches that? a coach... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 14 2005, 09:12 PM~3817467
> *who teaches that? a coach... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah my sex ed teacher was the girls volleyball coach...some fat old lady. Man that was ages ago...6th grade at Hartman Middle School. :uh:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hartman middle school :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: Hartman Pirates...







looks like they have a new mascot logo from when I was there.

Except I was zoned to Jackson, so to go to Hartman I had to be in the "magnet program".


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:02 AM~3812913
> *umm...how about this, no.  :biggrin:
> 
> i'll be at the los magnificos show probably therefore you can stop by and say hi
> *



I sure will :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

YES IM BACK
whats up mini me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 14 2005, 10:35 PM~3817972
> *:thumbsup: Hartman Pirates... looks like they have a new mascot logo from when I was there.
> 
> Except I was zoned to Jackson, so to go to Hartman I had to be in the "magnet program".
> *


I use to go to south shaver elementary when they were known as Sharks and had a huge great white shark hanging in the gym :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup lil peeps


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:0 firmelows said he wants to get this topic deleted :0 


...what do you guys think?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nah, this is his baby.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2005, 07:06 AM~3819492
> *nah, this is his baby.
> *


dang firmelows, you and Latin made an ugly baby :0 




















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:11 AM~3819503
> *dang firmelows, you and Latin made an ugly baby  :0
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
the topic foo'


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

i told you not to smoke during the pregnancy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:26 AM~3819555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was the man


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2005, 07:28 AM~3819568
> *i was the man
> *


nope sorry...you were too pretty, so i made you the female.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:32 AM~3819576
> *nope sorry...you were too pretty, so i made you the female.
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2005, 07:32 AM~3819577
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it was a compliment...i said u were "pretty" :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 06:04 AM~3819487
> *:0 firmelows said he wants to get this topic deleted  :0
> ...what do you guys think?
> *


well????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Rename the topic........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 15 2005, 07:37 AM~3819597
> *Rename the topic........
> *


true.  

i say to name it "La Novela de Houstone"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2005, 09:32 PM~3817091
> *hater
> *


Chester :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2005, 07:39 AM~3819605
> *true.
> 
> i say to name it "La Novela de Houstone"
> *


La Novela de Houstone

con...

el latin hermosa


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2005, 08:39 AM~3819605
> *true.
> 
> i say to name it "La Novela de Houstone"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:43 AM~3819617
> *La Novela de Houstone
> 
> con...
> ...


 :uh: and the Luxury **** :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2005, 07:45 AM~3819624
> *:uh:  and the Luxury ****  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

oh thats why you hit on me huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:46 AM~3819634
> *:0
> 
> oh thats why you hit on me huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DORK! 

nah, i don't e-sancholize. :angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:26 AM~3819555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he has my eyes


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2005, 07:50 AM~3819655
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> DORK!
> 
> ...


thats not what "goodtimer" says...hahahah j/k


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 07:54 AM~3819677
> *thats not what "goodtimer" says...hahahah j/k
> *


you mean evangalina. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wutup hielo!

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Ice Block*


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2005, 08:55 AM~3819686
> *you mean evangalina.  lol
> *


sup sup people man its too early for me... :wave: sup latin....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 15 2005, 07:59 AM~3819701
> *sup sup people man its too early for me... :wave: sup latin....
> *


not much, where's hollywood?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2005, 08:59 AM~3819705
> *not much, where's hollywood?
> *


dunno i aint hearded from him since firme's dance...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2005, 08:50 AM~3819656
> *he has my eyes
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2005, 07:50 AM~3819656
> *he has my eyes
> *


dang and to think i thought that was just contacts...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 08:10 AM~3819745
> *dang and to think i thought that was just contacts...
> *


nope no contacts here


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2005, 09:01 AM~3819957
> *
> *


 :wave: 

i love invading this topic :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 14 2005, 12:38 PM~3813680
> *DO TO AN UNEXPECTED EMERGENCY THE D.J WE HAD FOR SUNDAY'S BENIFIT SHOW HAS CANCELLED IF THERE IS A D.J. WHO IS INTRESTED PLEASE PM ME...
> *


Did you get a hold of my brother in law or anyone else to DJ for this?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 10:18 AM~3820048
> *:wave:
> 
> i love invading this topic  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2005, 09:23 AM~3820068
> *:biggrin:
> *


how are you today ma?

:biggrin: 










sorry mija, i had to...i still love ya


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: no you didn't girl ... lol


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2005, 11:09 AM~3820752
> *:roflmao:  no you didn't girl ... lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 09:23 AM~3820071
> *how are you today ma?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2005, 02:39 PM~3822246
> *:uh:
> *


what?


----------



## estiloldies (Sep 12, 2005)

SO DOES ANYONE IN HERE KNOW ANY GOOD CRUISE SPOTS IN HOUSTON???????
WHERE ANDWHEN ??????? ANYONE!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

MacGregor park on sundays.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hey there cipotes!!!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Sep 15 2005, 06:33 PM~3824396
> *hey there cipotes!!!!!!
> *


come mierda zerote!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a homes we dont fake it we just take it :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 15 2005, 04:32 PM~3823038
> *MacGregor park on sundays.
> *


Anything going on this sunday at McG? Cause theres that car show I wanted to attend from 12-5pm.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 15 2005, 09:23 AM~3820071
> *how are you today ma?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


dame i didnt think that name would go this far sorry gina :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*LOS MAGNIFICOS LOWRIDER CAR CLUB SHOW...DETAILS COMING SOON!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Friday


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

FRIDAY
:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 06:35 AM~3827037
> *FRIDAY
> :biggrin:
> *


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by estiloldies_@Sep 15 2005, 04:23 PM~3822967
> *SO DOES  ANYONE IN HERE KNOW ANY GOOD CRUISE SPOTS IN HOUSTON???????
> WHERE ANDWHEN ??????? ANYONE!
> *


i think we should all get together and say [email protected] it and hit up Richmond Ave again on a sunday


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 07:15 AM~3827160
> *i think we should all get together and say [email protected] it and hit up Richmond Ave again on a sunday
> *


i'll go....ohhhh wait i dont live in houston :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 07:17 AM~3827163
> *i'll go....ohhhh wait i dont live in houston  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 07:18 AM~3827165
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


dont hit me boy

:buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 07:19 AM~3827166
> *dont hit me boy
> 
> :buttkick:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 07:20 AM~3827172
> *  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 06:27 AM~3827018
> *Friday
> *


yes sir


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 07:21 AM~3827177
> *yes sir
> *


bring la morena tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 07:28 AM~3827196
> *bring la morena tomorrow  :cheesy:
> *


dude u need to get over her already .........lol she said she thinks your freakt lol


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 07:34 AM~3827206
> *dude u need to get over her already .........lol she said she thinks your freakt lol
> *


shes smart


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 07:34 AM~3827206
> *dude u need to get over her already .........lol she said she thinks your freakt lol
> *


freak? you must be cockblocking fool. lol! i never said i wanted to dig in her :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 08:15 AM~3827160
> *i think we should all get together and say [email protected] it and hit up Richmond Ave again on a sunday
> *




LETS DO IT!
:angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 07:37 AM~3827212
> *freak?  you must be cockblocking fool.  lol!  i never said i wanted to dig in her  :twak:
> *


yeah ok :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 07:43 AM~3827226
> *yeah ok :nono:
> *


 :angry: :angel: don't sound bad about richmond either. i'll tow my caprice down the strip


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

right i think we should all get together figure out a date and do it .....laws wont be bad cause they won't suspect it......it will be like the good ole days


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 07:48 AM~3827237
> *right i think we should all get together figure out a date and do it .....laws wont be bad cause they won't suspect it......it will be like the good ole days
> *


always trying to get around the law huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 07:50 AM~3827239
> *always trying to get around the law huh?
> *


you have to these days and juanito, don't tell nocaddylikemine what you are planning to do


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 07:50 AM~3827239
> *always trying to get around the law huh?
> *


no it's just they locked down the strip a while back ......they got pretty bad.......just want to cruise without having the law stop us


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 07:52 AM~3827246
> *you have to these days and juanito, don't tell nocaddylikemine what you are planning to do
> *


aww need a tissue?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 07:55 AM~3827254
> *aww need a tissue?
> *


nah, i haven't taken a deuce yet.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 07:52 AM~3827246
> *you have to these days and juanito, don't tell nocaddylikemine what you are planning to do
> *


right u know he has to obey the law lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

maybe we need to run some reconaissance(sp?). See what day out of the weekend and what time of the day has a lower patrol count typically and choose that. Or do like the movies and "create a diversion" elsewhere. If I had my blazer i'd roll but alas she is dead and buried.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 07:55 AM~3827258
> *nah, i haven't taken a deuce yet.
> *


ew


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 07:57 AM~3827265
> *maybe we need to run some reconaissance(sp?).  See what day out of the weekend and what time of the day has a lower patrol count typically and choose that. Or do like the movies and "create a diversion" elsewhere.  If I had my blazer i'd roll but alas she is dead and buried.
> 
> 
> ...


Fast and Furious was Hollywood stuff :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 07:57 AM~3827265
> *maybe we need to run some reconaissance(sp?).  See what day out of the weekend and what time of the day has a lower patrol count typically and choose that. Or do like the movies and "create a diversion" elsewhere.  If I had my blazer i'd roll but alas she is dead and buried.
> 
> 
> ...


dang its cruising not high stakes espionage


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 07:57 AM~3827265
> *maybe we need to run some reconaissance(sp?).  See what day out of the weekend and what time of the day has a lower patrol count typically and choose that. Or do like the movies and "create a diversion" elsewhere.  If I had my blazer i'd roll but alas she is dead and buried.
> 
> 
> ...


damm dualhex.......always thinking huh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's up Hollywood! :thumbsup: 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Senor_Magic*, Dualhex02


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 08:15 AM~3827160
> *i think we should all get together and say [email protected] it and hit up Richmond Ave again on a sunday
> *


orale holmes, let's do it


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 08:48 AM~3827237
> *right i think we should all get together figure out a date and do it .....laws wont be bad cause they won't suspect it......it will be like the good ole days
> *


yeah as long as the good ole days doesn't mean getting shot at again


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

who is this morena you all speak of...latin you becuming a stalker?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 08:57 AM~3827265
> *maybe we need to run some reconaissance(sp?).  See what day out of the weekend and what time of the day has a lower patrol count typically and choose that. Or do like the movies and "create a diversion" elsewhere.  If I had my blazer i'd roll but alas she is dead and buried.
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need no ranfla, just roll with one of the lowriding homies


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 09:03 AM~3827284
> *What's up Hollywood!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Wuzz up Mista DJ...How's it going in the nuevo barrio


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 08:04 AM~3827290
> *yeah as long as the good ole days doesn't mean getting shot at again
> *


YOU TOO? us too. then we chased them fools on the freeway. me and some friends of friends that were with me. I didnt even know those blokes from Magnolia. So then we got shot at on the freeway. Fucking s-10 blazers max out at 85 mph....at least my 2.8 L V6 did. So the explorer chasing us topped out at 120. i had to get off the freeway and take all kind of lights and wrong ways in downtown to get away.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 08:07 AM~3827299
> *You don't need no ranfla, just roll with one of the lowriding homies
> *


naw apparently i gets no respect like that, well as long as i keep my opinions to myself and my mouth shut its ok. :biggrin: Aint happening


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 09:05 AM~3827296
> *who is this morena you all speak of...latin you becuming a stalker?
> *


Mayne homie the morena is this ruca with a firme set of nalgas, wish I still had the pic to show you loco


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 08:08 AM~3827304
> *Wuzz up Mista DJ...How's it going in the nuevo barrio
> *


nice and quiet. come by sometime.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 08:09 AM~3827317
> *nice and quiet.  come by sometime.
> *


Yeah its a nice pad. Say homie u still getting unpacked or all settled in?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 08:11 AM~3827323
> *Yeah its a nice pad.  Say homie u still getting unpacked or all settled in?
> *


settled.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 08:09 AM~3827316
> *Mayne homie the morena is this ruca with a firme set of nalgas, wish I still had the pic to show you loco
> *


thats ok...if she shows up I can see them ...errr. i mean her in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 09:08 AM~3827307
> *YOU TOO?  us too.  then we chased them fools on the freeway.  me and some friends of friends that were with me.  I didnt even know those blokes from Magnolia.  So then we got shot at on the freeway.  Fucking s-10 blazers max out at 85 mph....at least my 2.8 L V6 did.  So the explorer chasing us topped out at 120. i had to get off the freeway and take all kind of lights and wrong ways in downtown to get away.
> *


Hey your lucky, we got caught outside the rides while posted up chillin, vatos in a burban where pissed cuzz my hyna at the time wouldn't pay them no mind, had to take cover behind Dave & Busters tried to find laters on but they had flipped the scene


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 09:09 AM~3827317
> *nice and quiet.  come by sometime.
> *


OK i'll be over in like 30 min


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 08:16 AM~3827354
> *OK i'll be over in like 30 min
> *


while you are there, pick up my newspaper and put it on the porch.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up my homies....long time no see....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 16 2005, 08:17 AM~3827358
> *what's up my homies....long time no see....
> *


what the hellll........dude ur gonna get in trouble man lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 09:17 AM~3827357
> *while you are there, pick up my newspaper and put it on the porch.
> *


hey I ain't no pinche newspaper boy...I will be raiding the fridge though


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm down to cruise but I need to fix the Caddy first.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 16 2005, 09:17 AM~3827358
> *what's up my homies....long time no see....
> *


Ohh my lord, look whos here, where you been homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 08:18 AM~3827363
> *hey I ain't no pinche newspaper boy...I will be raiding the fridge though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh man, i busted out laughing, nothing but mustard and some hot sauce in there. i ought to just unplug that shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 16 2005, 09:19 AM~3827371
> *I'm down to cruise but I need to fix the Caddy first.
> *


Don't feel bad I gotta fix the regal, ranfla is messing up on me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 09:18 AM~3827363
> *hey I ain't no pinche newspaper boy...I will be raiding the fridge though
> *


got locked out the internet at work homie....but they hooked us up again  for now at least


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 09:18 AM~3827359
> *what the hellll........dude ur gonna get in trouble man lol
> *



holla at me on that banner homie.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 16 2005, 09:22 AM~3827385
> *got locked out the internet at work homie....but they hooked us up again    for now at least
> *


It's good to have you back :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 08:15 AM~3827351
> *Hey your lucky, we got caught outside the rides while posted up chillin, vatos in a burban where pissed cuzz my hyna at the time wouldn't pay them no mind, had to take cover behind Dave & Busters tried to find laters on but they had flipped the scene
> *


naw we were at the shell standing around....my homie had wanted to chill in my truck but I told him to get out. A van drove by blasting and sure enough they shot out my back window and tailgate. Had my homie stayed in....well...anyway THEN the Magnolia guys said lets get them, dont punk out bitch, and I wasnt trying to. I never guessed we'd actually FIND them. The Mag guys broke out the windows from the van with crowbars..oh shit...the shooters were in a van, the mag guys had the 120mph explorer so they took off and left my ass behind. Thats why i got shot at again on freeway. Its all coming back to me. Later they had the audacity to say "thats what happens when you hang out with bad fuckers like us"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 16 2005, 08:22 AM~3827390
> *holla at me on that banner homie.....
> *


ill call u a little late homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 09:23 AM~3827392
> *It's good to have you back :biggrin:
> *


thank you homie.....i missed it!!! missed going to the meetings too!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 09:24 AM~3827398
> *naw we were at the shell tanding around....my homie had wanted to chill in my truck but I told him to get out.  A van drove by blasting and sure enough the shot out my back window and tailgate.  Had my homie stayed in....well...anyway THEN the Magnolia guys said lets get them, dont punk out bitch, and I wasnt trying to.  I never guessed we'd actually FIND them.  The Mag guys broke out the windows from the ..oh shit...the shooters were ina van, the mag guys had the 120mph explorer so they took off and left my ass behind.  Thats why i got shot at again on freeway.  Its all coming back to me.  Later they had the audacity to say "thats what happens when you hang out with bad fuckers like us"
> *


Yeah us Magnolia vatos are kinda hard core, but don't worry i'll never make you chase no one...i'll take care of them on my own time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 08:26 AM~3827412
> *Yeah us Magnolia vatos are kinda hard core, but don't worry i'll never make you chase no one...i'll take care of them on my own time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey mike so how is the baby doing..........? when u coming back down again homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 09:28 AM~3827426
> *hey mike so how is the baby doing..........? when u coming back down again homie
> *


she's getting big!! and doing good....i want to go to the true eminence show on the 25th....i also have a show in waco on the 24th....ESTRELLA Car Club.....so i'm hoping to try to make both.....money is tight though...but we'll see....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 16 2005, 03:31 AM~3826771
> *dame i didnt think that name would go this far sorry gina :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 16 2005, 08:33 AM~3827450
> *she's getting big!! and doing good....i want to go to the true eminence show on the 25th....i also have a show in waco on the 24th....ESTRELLA Car Club.....so i'm hoping to try to make both.....money is tight though...but we'll see....
> *


thats cool man i know money is tight.............but when u come down let us know homie....im down for b&b again so i can whoop ur ass in madden


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 08:52 AM~3827246
> *you have to these days and juanito, don't tell nocaddylikemine what you are planning to do
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 08:37 AM~3827467
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 08:39 AM~3827474
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 09:37 AM~3827462
> *thats cool man i know money is tight.............but when u come down let us know homie....im down for b&b again so i can whoop ur ass in madden
> *



haha....maybe i'll let my son play with me so that way i can make it fair for you....hahaha....got your ass whooped last time by me and mike!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 16 2005, 08:41 AM~3827487
> *haha....maybe i'll let my son play with me so that way i can make it fair for you....hahaha....got your ass whooped last time by me and mike!!!!!!!
> *


dude you stuck me with ole boy who u knew couldnt play lol yeah we got whooped.....its all good it was fun


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 09:42 AM~3827492
> *dude you stuck me with ole boy who u knew couldnt play lol yeah we got whooped.....its all good it was fun
> *


i figured he could play....he was young, white(so you know he had a playstation), and was all into games....hahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ready for the weekend ken?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 07:57 AM~3827547
> *ready for the weekend ken?
> *


f/u


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 08:58 AM~3827551
> *f/u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 07:59 AM~3827553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im gonna talk to the director today about my shift. cuz this shit is getting old might just quit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 09:00 AM~3827560
> *im gonna talk to the director today about my shift. cuz this shit is getting old might just quit
> *


i bet. you might as well work for time warner working those fked up hours/days.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 08:05 AM~3827572
> *i bet.  you might as well work for time warner working those fked up hours/days.
> *


whats fucked up is most people work m-f and get benefits then pick up a part time for weekend work. well my fulltime benefit job is on the weekend and i pick up part time work during the week. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 09:06 AM~3827578
> *whats fucked up is most people work m-f and get benefits then pick up a part time for weekend work. well my fulltime benefit job is on the weekend and i pick up part time work during the week.  :uh:
> *


 :tears: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 16 2005, 08:07 AM~3827581
> *:tears:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 16 2005, 09:07 AM~3827581
> *:tears:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 16 2005, 08:07 AM~3827581
> *:tears:  :uh:
> *


you guys are the big ballers. that only need 1 job to get by. i gotta work atleast 2 sometimes 3 just to get by :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 09:08 AM~3827585
> *:uh:
> *


you get that car fixed, i told you 59 rags are going to be alot of work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 16 2005, 09:10 AM~3827591
> *you get that car fixed, i told you 59 rags are going to be alot of work
> *


 :0 pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 16 2005, 08:10 AM~3827591
> *you get that car fixed, i told you 59 rags are going to be alot of work
> *


why u think i work 3 jobs :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 09:18 AM~3827629
> *why u think i work 3 jobs  :0
> *


cause you like to serve your community... :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 08:19 AM~3827633
> *cause you like to serve your community... :dunno:
> *


its probably 10% compassion and 90% money


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 09:21 AM~3827641
> *its probably 10% compassion and 90% money
> *


good combination


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 10:00 AM~3827560
> *im gonna talk to the director today about my shift. cuz this shit is getting old might just quit
> *


Good Luck with that :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 09:21 AM~3827641
> *its probably 10% compassion and 90% money
> *


dang that 10% is wayyyy higher than mine


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

woo hoo 7,000 posts :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 09:33 AM~3827686
> *woo hoo 7,000 posts  :biggrin:
> *


ummm ok :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NINJA POSTING JOHN?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 10:19 AM~3827633
> *cause you like to serve your community... :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 16 2005, 09:35 AM~3827690
> *NINJA POSTING JOHN?
> *


huh wassup


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 16 2005, 10:10 AM~3827591
> *you get that car fixed, i told you 59 rags are going to be alot of work
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 10:18 AM~3827629
> *why u think i work 3 jobs  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 09:38 AM~3827711
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


ok ls#2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 10:41 AM~3827720
> *ok ls#2
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 09:42 AM~3827721
> *
> *


lone star #2 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 09:42 AM~3827721
> *
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dont see firmelows but yet he posts from the shadows like 87cutty said. Maybe he has harry potters cloak of invisibility.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 09:57 AM~3827809
> *I dont see firmelows but yet he posts from the shadows like 87cutty said.  Maybe he has harry potters cloak of invisibility.
> *


lol dude ur hilarious.................but u are so correct lol


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 09:57 AM~3827809
> *I dont see firmelows but yet he posts from the shadows like 87cutty said.  Maybe he has harry potters cloak of invisibility.
> *


i love harry potter


oops did i say that out loud?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 10:03 AM~3827827
> *i love harry potter
> oops did i say that out loud?
> *


yes u did


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 10:13 AM~3827869
> *yes u did
> *


well then i'll say it again... i love harry potter :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 10:27 AM~3827913
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave: 


hey kenny


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 09:32 AM~3827933
> *:wave:
> hey kenny
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 10:34 AM~3827936
> *
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 11:34 AM~3827942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I love this one ...lmao


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 09:34 AM~3827942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Sup Ricardo! :wave: ROllin' into the Houston topic, huh? :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 09:36 AM~3827953
> *Sup Ricardo!  :wave:  ROllin' into the Houston topic,  huh?  :0
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

my bad ... Hatertown topic ... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 09:37 AM~3827964
> *my bad ... Hatertown topic ... :uh:
> *


well move back to dallas then


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 11:41 AM~3827969
> *well move back to dallas then
> *


kiss my ass ... and answer your phone ... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 09:41 AM~3827973
> *kiss my ass ... and answer your phone ... :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2005, 11:43 AM~3827979
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 10:44 AM~3827983
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 16 2005, 11:54 AM~3828041
> *:uh:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SP
SP
SP


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

DJ







LATIN !!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 09:36 AM~3827953
> *Sup Ricardo!  :wave:  ROllin' into the Houston topic,  huh?  :0
> *



Hey Dena..:wave: 

how is it going?


I just took a peek at this topic...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 11:11 AM~3828108
> *SP
> SP
> SP
> ...


i hear you sp sp sp sp but i wonder if the bathroom bandit is going to show up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 16 2005, 11:44 AM~3828286
> *i hear you sp sp sp sp but i wonder if the bathroom bandit is going to show up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fill me in on THAT inside joke if possible. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 16 2005, 12:44 PM~3828286
> *i hear you sp sp sp sp but i wonder if the bathroom bandit is going to show up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 12:52 PM~3828340
> *Fill me in on THAT inside joke if possible. :0
> *


How 'bout No Scott! :ugh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 12:09 PM~3828676
> *How 'bout No Scott! :ugh:
> *


ARE YOU GETTING BENT OVER THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 16 2005, 01:12 PM~3828696
> *ARE YOU GETTING BENT OVER THIS WEEKEND?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 01:09 PM~3828676
> *How 'bout No Scott! :ugh:
> *


Quien es Scott? LatinKustoms4ever? I am more confused now than ever.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 02:16 PM~3828731
> *Quien es Scott?  LatinKustoms4ever?  I am more confused now than ever.
> *


sorry ... had a Austin Powers Gold Member moment


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 16 2005, 12:26 PM~3828792
> *sorry ... had a Austin Powers Gold Member moment
> *


YOU A HAD GOLD MEMBER IN YOU?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 16 2005, 11:11 AM~3828108
> *SP
> SP
> SP
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 12:00 PM~3828376
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 16 2005, 02:30 PM~3828813
> *YOU A HAD GOLD MEMBER IN YOU?
> *


lol .... sup Scotty


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

hey dena ask gina if she is going 4 me lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 16 2005, 02:47 PM~3828895
> *hey dena ask gina if she is going 4 me lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :tongue:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 03:14 PM~3829364
> *ttt
> *


trying to bump your own topic...thats sad


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 16 2005, 12:12 PM~3828696
> *ARE YOU GETTING BENT OVER THIS WEEKEND?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 03:15 PM~3829370
> *trying to bump your own topic...thats sad
> *


:banghead: damm u caught me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup mr mailman


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 03:21 PM~3829407
> *:banghead: damm u caught me
> *


so your easy to catch huh? easy people suck!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 03:23 PM~3829422
> *so your easy to catch huh? easy people suck!
> *


 :nono: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 03:15 PM~3829370
> *trying to bump your own topic...thats sad
> *


He should have let the topic die out in the Lowrider General graveyard.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 03:25 PM~3829429
> *He should have let the topic die out in the Lowrider General graveyard.
> *


why you say that viejito :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 03:25 PM~3829439
> *:biggrin:
> why you say that viejito :uh:
> *


viejito? :twak:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 16 2005, 07:26 AM~3827412
> *Yeah us Magnolia vatos are kinda hard core, but don't worry i'll never make you chase no one...i'll take care of them on my own time
> *


magnolia????!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mosca, i got a question about the postal service.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 03:28 PM~3829449
> *viejito?  :twak:
> *


hahaha 

im going to call DJ...abuelito from now on


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 03:28 PM~3829449
> *viejito?  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 03:29 PM~3829458
> *hahaha
> 
> im going to call DJ...abuelito from now on
> *


better watch it or i'll plant a screwdriver in your ass. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 03:29 PM~3829465
> *better watch it or i'll plant a screwdriver in your ass.  :biggrin:
> *


calm down abuelito...did you get the viagra stuck in your throat again?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 03:30 PM~3829472
> *calm down abuelito...did you get the viagra stuck in your throat again?
> *


nah, the pill went out my culo. dropped a stiff turd.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 03:31 PM~3829474
> *nah, the pill went out my culo.  dropped a stiff turd.
> *


i wonder who u tried to call when u were dropping that package off


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 03:32 PM~3829483
> *i wonder who u tried to call when u were dropping that package off
> *


the chevrolet dealership :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fker asked me why it was echoing when i talked. :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 03:33 PM~3829498
> *the chevrolet dealership  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fker asked me why it was echoing when i talked.  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
lemme guess u told him u where in ur office right lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 03:34 PM~3829504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> lemme guess u told him u where in ur office right lol
> *


nah told him it was probably bad reception.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 03:36 PM~3829516
> *nah told him it was probably bad reception.
> *


hey if we throw another party u gonna dj again


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

hey abuelito...did you get your trokita?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 03:45 PM~3829580
> *hey abuelito...did you get your trokita?
> *


hot wheels dont count


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 16 2005, 03:44 PM~3829573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in about 30 minutes i'm heading out to get it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 03:48 PM~3829603
> *that's cool, just let me know when.  you coming by tomorrow night?  there should be some college chicks and female freaks hammie!
> in about 30 minutes i'm heading out to get it.
> *


dont think im gonna make it homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 16 2005, 03:51 PM~3829623
> *dont think im gonna make it homie
> *


more for me :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 03:51 PM~3829626
> *more for me  :biggrin:
> *


hey me too!!! ESPECIALLY now.


----------



## estiloldies (Sep 12, 2005)

WHERE ARE ALL DA G SPOTS IN HOUSTON ??????????????????????????????
we need to start sumthin goin on over here on friday or on the weekends !!!!!!!
i know theres macgregor but is that it???????????????
anyone????????????? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## estiloldies (Sep 12, 2005)

tt


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT for my houston homies


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 16 2005, 10:32 AM~3827933
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My own rendition from this past christmas when it snowed in friggin Htown


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

ttt.. i wanna know this too, imma be goin to UTI in houston next summer..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Ask Lonestar, He knows whats going down on Richmond ave.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 16 2005, 04:28 PM~3829456
> *magnolia????!
> *


Yes, I'm from barrio Magnolia...spent most of my time in El Segundo though


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 04:48 PM~3829603
> *that's cool, just let me know when.  you coming by tomorrow night?  there should be some college chicks and female freaks hammie!
> *


 :0 Why was I not told about this loco


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 17 2005, 03:27 AM~3832554
> *Ask Lonestar, He knows whats going down on Richmond ave.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Richmond got shut down years ago because of all the drunks and shootings, no organized cruise spots in Houston that I know of... Airline went for a little while... just hops at Macgregor and sometimes a couple other spots but Im not involved... somebody else will post up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Sep 17 2005, 05:04 AM~3832632
> *Richmond got shut down years ago because of all the drunks and shootings, no organized cruise spots in Houston that I know of...  Airline went for a little while... just hops at Macgregor and sometimes a couple other spots but Im not involved...  somebody else will post up
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Sep 17 2005, 08:04 AM~3832632
> *Richmond got shut down years ago because of all the drunks and shootings, no organized cruise spots in Houston that I know of...  Airline went for a little while... just hops at Macgregor and sometimes a couple other spots but Im not involved...  somebody else will post up
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: I read this yesterday.. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*LOS MAGNIFICOS LOWRIDER CAR CLUB
WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU!.......DETAILS COMING SOON!....*


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=279707]*
Thanks to our sponsors:
Fiesta
Real Street Kloze
Los Magnificos Lowrider Car Club
Shorty's Hydraulics*


----------



## estiloldies (Sep 12, 2005)

come on ppl there has to be something going on tonight!???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

try the richmond topic, no need to start another :uh: topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 17 2005, 01:19 PM~3833764
> *try the richmond topic, no need to start another :uh:  topic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2005, 02:27 PM~3833800
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 17 2005, 02:16 PM~3833935
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2005, 04:35 PM~3834022
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 17 2005, 02:40 PM~3834047
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 17 2005, 03:40 PM~3834047
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 17 2005, 02:46 PM~3834070
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2005, 04:54 PM~3834091
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 17 2005, 03:02 PM~3834118
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2005, 05:04 PM~3834123
> *:dunno:
> *


ASS...... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 17 2005, 03:06 PM~3834130
> *ASS...... :biggrin:
> *


i am what i eat


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2005, 05:11 PM~3834137
> *i am what i eat
> *


Salad tosser!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 17 2005, 03:14 PM~3834147
> *Salad tosser!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Sep 17 2005, 12:07 PM~3833519
> *[attachmentid=279496]
> Thanks to our sponsors:
> Fiesta---HLC---Los Magnificos Lowrider Car Club
> ...


not another richy show
I learned my lesson at the bumper to bumper


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Sep 17 2005, 12:07 PM~3833519
> *[attachmentid=279496]
> Thanks to our sponsors:
> Fiesta---HLC---Los Magnificos Lowrider Car Club
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*Mr. Bird, per the principal at John H. Reagan High School the pre-sale tickets are $5 being sold at school. The day of show will be $7. Please keep this in mind that this is a fund raiser and that all proceeds will go directly to the school. This was the principal and students decision on the ticket price.
Per your last post on the lesson at the Bumper 2 Bumper, I spoke to the lead judge Alex today and was explained to me of the catagory that your entry was placed in. I apologize for the rudeness of the judge that judged your vehicle. I wished that you would have contacted or informed me of this situation. Again, I apologize for this type of behavior. 
I recently spoke to Goofy and discussed all of the judging issues that I was aware of that has been happening at several Houston shows. We feel that members from both lowrider organizations should be included on the judging team. Hopefully this may settle alot of issues towards any likes of favoritism. We felt that the only way to determine if it would work is to try it at a small scaled show. If you have any suggestions that may help in a carshow please contact myself or Alex. *


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Sep 17 2005, 04:44 PM~3834426
> *Mr. Bird, per the principal at John H. Reagan High School the pre-sale tickets are $5 being sold at school. The day of show will be $7. Please keep this in mind that this is a fund raiser and that all proceeds will go directly to the school. This was the principal and students decision on the ticket price.
> Per your last post on the lesson at the Bumper 2 Bumper, I spoke to the lead judge Alex today and was explained to me of the catagory that your entry was placed in. I apologize for the rudeness of the judge that judged your vehicle. I wished that you would have contacted or informed me of this situation. Again, I apologize for this type of behavior.
> I recently spoke to Goofy and discussed all of the judging issues that I was aware of that has been happening at several Houston shows. We feel that members from both lowrider organizations should be included on the judging team. Hopefully this may settle alot of issues towards any likes of favoritism. We felt that the only way to determine if it would work is to try it at a small scaled show. If you have any suggestions that may help in a carshow please contact myself or Alex.
> *


well its cool but ill still pass


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE I'LL PASS TOO.... :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

come on show support!!!


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2005, 12:00 PM~3828376
> *
> *


Q-vo Gabriel, are those tha 1's and 2's u are selling eh, by tha way ese, te watchas chingon halando el disco, cabron. "pinche chino mamone". ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by estiloldies_@Sep 16 2005, 09:44 PM~3831230
> *WHERE ARE ALL DA G SPOTS IN HOUSTON ??????????????????????????????
> we need to start sumthin goin on over here on friday or on the weekends !!!!!!!
> i know theres macgregor but is that  it???????????????
> ...


say bro, who are you eh.......... :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Sep 17 2005, 05:44 PM~3834426
> *Mr. Bird, per the principal at John H. Reagan High School the pre-sale tickets are $5 being sold at school. The day of show will be $7. Please keep this in mind that this is a fund raiser and that all proceeds will go directly to the school. This was the principal and students decision on the ticket price.
> Per your last post on the lesson at the Bumper 2 Bumper, I spoke to the lead judge Alex today and was explained to me of the catagory that your entry was placed in. I apologize for the rudeness of the judge that judged your vehicle. I wished that you would have contacted or informed me of this situation. Again, I apologize for this type of behavior.
> I recently spoke to Goofy and discussed all of the judging issues that I was aware of that has been happening at several Houston shows. We feel that members from both lowrider organizations should be included on the judging team. Hopefully this may settle alot of issues towards any likes of favoritism. We felt that the only way to determine if it would work is to try it at a small scaled show. If you have any suggestions that may help in a carshow please contact myself or Alex.
> *


My suggestion would be to get a person or persons with no affiliation to anything related to a local car club, the catch, they have to know about the competition to be able to score correctly. I guess that is difficult because even myself, who so obviously doesnt have a ranfla, has friends and family associated in car clubs.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2005, 07:16 AM~3836371
> *:uh:
> *


Do you mind if I tell the truth?

Well, your a fuckin idiot! :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 18 2005, 04:40 AM~3836391
> *Do you mind if I tell the truth?
> 
> Well, your a fuckin idiot!  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2005, 09:04 AM~3836484
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Sep 17 2005, 11:08 PM~3835760
> *well its cool but ill still pass
> *


"Support,Respect and Unity"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 18 2005, 12:40 PM~3837808
> *"Support,Respect and Unity"
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2005, 01:43 PM~3837825
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2005, 01:49 PM~3837861
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 18 2005, 02:52 PM~3837875
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2005, 01:06 PM~3837952
> *:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2005, 03:07 PM~3837956
> *:0
> *


:tongue:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2005, 01:08 PM~3837964
> *:tongue:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2005, 03:10 PM~3837973
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

alright, enough whoring! lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2005, 03:30 PM~3838064
> *:biggrin:
> *


So are you the proud owner of two cadis now???????????????? :0


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Just a reminder, one week until the True Eminence Car Show! We hope to see everyone at the show! Also Thanks to everyone who has given us help and support with our show.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Sep 18 2005, 04:11 PM~3838729
> *Just a reminder, one week until the True Eminence Car Show! We hope to see everyone at the show! Also Thanks to everyone who has given us help and support on throwing our show.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Sep 18 2005, 05:11 PM~3838729
> *Just a reminder, one week until the True Eminence Car Show! We hope to see everyone at the show! Also Thanks to everyone who has given us help and support with our show.
> *


firme will be there


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

DH02 will be there ...high noon a lil someone is getting dunked :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 18 2005, 05:16 PM~3838752
> *DH02 will be there ...high noon a lil someone is getting dunked  :biggrin:
> *


what is the scheduled times for the people in dunking booth i wanna know what time to be at the booth :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

The dunking booth will start at around noon and end at 4. Everyone will get a chance to dunk different people from several other clubs as well as members of our club!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Sep 18 2005, 04:26 PM~3838798
> *The dunking booth will start at around noon and end at 4. Everyone will get a chance to dunk different people from several other clubs as well as members of our club!
> *


Sounds like fun I will try to go


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

to bad ima miss it there a few people i would like to dunk :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 18 2005, 12:40 PM~3837808
> *"Support,Respect and Unity"
> *


I HAVEN'T IT


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

hey :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

I just want to THANK everyone who supported the benifit today.
Dualhex, Hypnotized,True Eminence,Puro Celos,Latin Image,Houston Socitey,Nu-Style,Aztlan Wear,Coleman's,Los Magnificos Promotions,Mike and Joe's Barber Shop and all the single riders.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

hi :wave:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 18 2005, 04:48 PM~3838898
> *to bad ima miss it there a few people i would like to dunk  :biggrin:
> *


ha ha sucks 2 be you


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up mike man you need to play the loto kus your the luckiest person I ever seen :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

87 cutty did u get that pm, let me know


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Sep 18 2005, 08:28 PM~3839948
> *whats up mike man you need to play the loto kus your the luckiest person I ever seen  :biggrin:
> *


yea i kno....ive just been real lucky so far....i hope i can have that good luck in vegas in 3 weeks


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:0 Just our luck. :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Sep 18 2005, 08:13 PM~3840222
> *:0 Just our luck. :0
> *


i could be wrong but isnt the front tire suppossed to be a few feet back :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Sep 18 2005, 04:26 PM~3838798
> *The dunking booth will start at around noon and end at 4. Everyone will get a chance to dunk different people from several other clubs as well as members of our club!
> *



I WANNA DUNK DENA..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Leatherface (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 18 2005, 10:59 PM~3840484
> *I WANNA DUNK DENA..LOL :biggrin:
> *


 well this is to let every one know that at the TRUE EMINENCE carshow we have aquired a dunking tank here is the following times and people that will be in the tank. remember this is subject to change.
Dani Carmona at high noon.
well im sorry to inform yall that DENA will not be in the tank unless she lets us know she wants to help raise money for the Shriners Hosptial. if so she can contact the #'S ON THE FLYERS.
IHOPE TO C EVERYONE AT THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY AT THE #1 INDOOR FLEAMARKET ON I-45 [email protected] AIRPORT BLVD.

MR. LEATHERFACE :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> well this is to let every one know that at the TRUE EMINENCE carshow we have aquired a dunking tank here is the following times and people that will be in the tank. remember this is subject to change.
> Dani Carmona at high noon.
> GOOFY at 12:30


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> > well this is to let every one know that at the TRUE EMINENCE carshow we have aquired a dunking tank here is the following times and people that will be in the tank. remember this is subject to change.
> > Dani Carmona at high noon.
> > GOOFY at 12:30
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 18 2005, 10:59 PM~3840484
> *I WANNA DUNK DENA..LOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 08:50 AM~3841848
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 19 2005, 10:18 AM~3841939
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:25 AM~3841964
> *:buttkick:
> *


the dena being referred to is you?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:25 AM~3841964
> *:buttkick:
> *


now, now play nice mija


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 10:26 AM~3841969
> *now, now play nice mija
> *


  that's no fun :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:28 AM~3841985
> * that's no fun  :biggrin:
> *


it can be 


p.s. your gonna trip out hahhahaha


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

We might all be getting dunked in some water this weekend ... better keep an eye on the weather ... :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:35 AM~3842022
> *We might all be getting dunked in some water this weekend ... better keep an eye on the weather ...  :0
> 
> 
> ...


dont jinx things :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn hurricanes ain't no joke this yr.....my lac will be floatin!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:35 AM~3842022
> *We might all be getting dunked in some water this weekend ... better keep an eye on the weather ...  :0
> *


los chingamos. hopefully we'll get some Louisiana help if it becomes a catastrophe.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 10:36 AM~3842030
> *dont jinx things  :twak:
> *


:dunno: :tongue:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 10:37 AM~3842035
> *damn hurricanes ain't no joke this yr.....my lac will be floatin!!!
> *


  that's a sad thought


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:38 AM~3842038
> *:dunno: :tongue:
> *


are you sticking your tounge out at me young lady???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:35 AM~3842022
> *We might all be getting dunked in some water this weekend ... better keep an eye on the weather ...  :0
> 
> 
> ...


So they saying that Tuesday it'll be category 1, Wednesday category 2 and by Thursday it'll be Category 3 So by friday we should be sticking our heads between our legs and kissing our asses goodbye. So where will th population of Houston with the added New Orleans folks end up having to relocate too?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2005, 10:40 AM~3842053
> *So they saying that Tuesday it'll be category 1, Wednesday category 2 and by Thursday it'll be Category 3 So by friday we should be sticking our heads between our legs and kissing our asses goodbye.  So where will th population of Houston with the added New Orleans folks end up having to relocate too?
> *


Dallas :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2005, 09:40 AM~3842053
> *So they saying that Tuesday it'll be category 1, Wednesday category 2 and by Thursday it'll be Category 3 So by friday we should be sticking our heads between our legs and kissing our asses goodbye.  So where will th population of Houston with the added New Orleans folks end up having to relocate too?
> *


dont come here...new mexico sucks..LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

EX-214


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Neva been to Dallas...I liked San An though.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 10:38 AM~3842037
> *los chingamos.  hopefully we'll get some Louisiana help if it becomes a catastrophe.
> *


I wouldn't want to go over there .... not to the parts of Louisiana that the evacuees came from, anyway ... maybe where to my Grandma's house ... in central Louisiana ...  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2005, 10:41 AM~3842060
> *EX-214
> *


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:43 AM~3842067
> *I wouldn't want to go over there .... not to the parts of Louisiana that the evacuees came from, anyway ... maybe where to my Grandma's house ... in central Louisiana ...  :biggrin:
> *


come here...we'll party


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

don't come to bryan/college station....ain't shit to do here.....unless you bring your rides...then we can ride.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 09:44 AM~3842074
> *don't come to bryan/college station....ain't shit to do here.....unless you bring your rides...then we can ride.... :biggrin:
> *


college hoez to ride though. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 10:52 AM~3842104
> *college hoez to ride though.  :cheesy:
> *



haha....i'll pass on the ho's and ride lacs.....much safer.....my wife might lorena bobbett my ass..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 09:57 AM~3842125
> *haha....i'll pass on the ho's and ride lacs.....much safer.....my wife might lorena bobbett my ass..... :biggrin:
> *


especially if you show her where you whore up topics and she reads this. lol.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good morning everyone :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 10:58 AM~3842131
> *especially if you show her where you whore up topics and she reads this.  lol.
> *


??whore up topics?? she does get on and check out the topic.....i don't act up on here....trust me.....all i'd have left from my lac would be the emblems....haha


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 10:02 AM~3842153
> *good morning everyone :biggrin:
> *


morning


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:02 AM~3842153
> *good morning everyone :biggrin:
> *



sup big homie!!! lazy ass!!! it's 11...levantate!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 10:04 AM~3842157
> *??whore up topics?? she does get on and check out the topic.....i don't act up on here....trust me.....all i'd have left from my lac would be the emblems....haha
> *


lol dat would suck homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:07 AM~3842176
> *lol dat would suck homie
> *



i know!!!! and i have 2 lacs....and still i'd only have the emblems....haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 10:04 AM~3842157
> *??whore up topics?? she does get on and check out the topic.....i don't act up on here....trust me.....all i'd have left from my lac would be the emblems....haha
> *


whore up topics means posting and replying as much as you can due to the l.i.l. flue addiction


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 10:06 AM~3842169
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 10:08 AM~3842182
> *i know!!!! and i have 2 lacs....and still i'd only have the emblems....haha.... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir sucks..........so when u making ur next trip to h town? d&b is waiting


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 11:08 AM~3842183
> *whore up topics means posting and replying as much as you can due to the l.i.l. flue addiction
> *



haha...i got ya...i was locked out for a while here at work...so i got all happy when i could post again....   gotta take advantage of it while i can....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:08 AM~3842186
> *yes sir sucks..........so when u making ur next trip to h town? d&b is waiting
> *


pushin for the true eminence show....i got a show this sat too in waco....but me and my vice pres. are shooting to make em both.......you don't want none of that madden skills homie.... :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 10:12 AM~3842200
> *pushin for the true eminence show....i got a show this sat too in waco....but me and my vice pres. are shooting to make em both.......you don't want none of that madden skills homie.... :cheesy:
> *


homie i been practacing


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ex214 u gonna do the dunking booth?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 10:14 AM~3842207
> *ex214 u gonna do the dunking booth?
> *


i'll make sure to dry off her twins when she gets dunked :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 10:15 AM~3842216
> *i'll make sure to dry off her twins when she gets dunked  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 11:15 AM~3842216
> *i'll make sure to dry off her twins when she gets dunked  :0
> *


damn homie...you are crazy!!!.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 10:16 AM~3842227
> *:buttkick:
> *


well are you? its for a good cause.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:14 AM~3842207
> *ex214 u gonna do the dunking booth?
> *


Trick love tha kids ... we'll see what's up ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 10:16 AM~3842230
> *damn homie...you are crazy!!!.....
> *


no I'M SERIOUS

( . ) ( . )


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:13 AM~3842204
> *homie i been practacing
> *



tight.....what's the deal with that situation you were tellin me about??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 10:18 AM~3842238
> *tight.....what's the deal with that situation you were tellin me about??
> *


email me...........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: we need to start a petition 


everyone that wants to see ex214 in the dunk booth please say I






I................... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 10:22 AM~3842257
> *:biggrin: we need to start a petition
> everyone that wants to see ex214 in the dunk booth please say I
> I................... :biggrin:
> *


I


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:22 AM~3842257
> *:biggrin: we need to start a petition
> everyone that wants to see ex214 in the dunk booth please say I
> I................... :biggrin:
> *


you gettin in it john? if so...just don't pee in the water....:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 10:25 AM~3842276
> *you gettin in it john? if so...just don't pee in the water....:biggrin:
> *


UMMM NO IM NOT SORRY


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:26 AM~3842279
> *UMMM NO IM NOT SORRY
> *


let's put that hard hater in there....i would be first in line :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 19 2005, 10:27 AM~3842291
> *let's put that hard hater in there....i would be first in line  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


send me your email and i'll email you my # if you have questions on music.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

sorry mija, but i vote

I :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 11:33 AM~3842323
> *sorry mija, but i vote
> 
> I  :biggrin:
> *


wth! you too :banghead:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 10:37 AM~3842359
> *wth!  you too :banghead:
> *


come on now dena u should charity good cause


----------



## Fito Olivarez (Aug 16, 2005)

EH? EH? EHH???</span>[/b][/i]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fito Olivarez_@Sep 19 2005, 10:39 AM~3842374
> *YO QUIERO VER DENA'S CHICHIS MOJADAS!
> *


vote I


----------



## Fito Olivarez (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:40 AM~3842380
> *vote I
> *


AYYYY!!!! SABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 10:39 AM~3842369
> *come on now dena u should charity good cause
> *


if shes gonna do it....then you do it too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fito Olivarez (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 11:41 AM~3842384
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 10:41 AM~3842387
> *if shes gonna do it....then you do it too  :0  :biggrin:
> *


why dont u come down and get in too


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:42 AM~3842395
> *why dont u come down and get in too
> *


 :0 YEAH, LARISSA! :tongue:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 11:31 AM~3842313
> *send me your email and i'll email you my # if you have questions on music.
> *



pm sent


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 10:42 AM~3842395
> *why dont u come down and get in too
> *


no one knows me...they dont wanna dunk me, but you on the other hand..

just think its for the kids, how can you say no!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 11:45 AM~3842417
> *no one knows me...they dont wanna dunk me, but you on the other hand..
> 
> just think its for the kids, how can you say no!
> *


DON'T TRY AND GET OUT OF THIS ONE ... ALL THOSE THAT WANT TO SEE LARISSA GET DUNKED SAY "I" 


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 10:46 AM~3842423
> *DON'T TRY AND GET OUT OF THIS ONE ... ALL THOSE THAT WANT TO SEE LARISSA GET DUNKED SAY "I"
> LOL :thumbsup:
> *


u cant use i that is for u.........use another letter


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 10:46 AM~3842423
> *DON'T TRY AND GET OUT OF THIS ONE ... ALL THOSE THAT WANT TO SEE LARISSA GET DUNKED SAY "I"
> LOL :thumbsup:
> *


i have the "i live in new mexico excuse"

plus no, cause Uce Shirts are white...thats a bad combo


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 11:47 AM~3842430
> *i have the "i live in new mexico excuse"
> 
> plus no, cause Uce Shirts are white...thats a bad combo
> *


I can fix that ... I've got a nice black Rollerz shirt for you :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 10:48 AM~3842442
> *I can fix that ... I've got a nice black Rollerz shirt for you :0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 11:49 AM~3842445
> *:twak:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 10:48 AM~3842442
> *I can fix that ... I've got a nice black Rollerz shirt for you :0
> *


I've had and still have a nice Chicago t-shirt for you :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 11:52 AM~3842460
> *I've had and still have a nice Chicago t-shirt for you  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: I'll meet up with you this weekend foolio ... if we're not flooded that is ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 10:52 AM~3842460
> *I've had and still have a nice Chicago t-shirt for you  :uh:
> *


dude thanks for the hat homie


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 10:52 AM~3842467
> *:cheesy: I'll meet up with you this weekend foolio ... if we're not flooded that is ...
> *


scared??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Sep 19 2005, 10:52 AM~3842467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 10:53 AM~3842471
> *scared??
> *


she is hoping for it to get out of getting dunked over and over and over and over and over...muahhahahahahahh


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2005, 11:05 AM~3842572
> *she is hoping for it to get out of getting dunked over and over and over and over and over...muahhahahahahahh
> *


thats what it sounds like to me :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so do we count ex214 in?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 11:10 AM~3842604
> *so do we count ex214 in?
> *


*in dena's voice* YES


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 12:10 PM~3842603
> *thats what it sounds like to me  :uh:
> *


I'm not scared .... ALL THESE FOOLS GOT WEAK AIM :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 11:24 AM~3842686
> *I'm not scared .... ALL THESE FOOLS GOT WEAK AIM  :0  :0  :0
> *


so if we got weak aim then why u scurred .......so u gonna do it?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2005, 05:00 PM~3838452
> *So are you the proud owner of two cadis now???????????????? :0
> *


 :twak: :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2005, 12:39 PM~3842820
> *:twak:  :angel:
> *


LOL ... Check your pm's


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:48 AM~3842442
> *I can fix that ... I've got a nice black Rollerz shirt for you :0
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 18 2005, 08:08 PM~3839784
> *I just want to THANK everyone who supported the benifit today.
> Dualhex, Hypnotized,True Eminence,Puro Celos,Latin Image,Houston Socitey,Nu-Style,Aztlan Wear,Coleman's,Los Magnificos Promotions,Mike and Joe's Barber Shop and all the single riders.
> *



hellz yeah Dualhex representing that Dualhex....uh what is dualhex...hmm solo-non-rider ...hmm HAHAHA sepa la madre o mas bien la ex. It was her idea. I guess I like dual hex more than my myspace Id cause when people call me Kool_AId_party i picture that big pitcher of kool aid running through walls and shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2005, 11:50 AM~3842920
> *hellz yeah  Dualhex representing that Dualhex....uh what is dualhex...hmm solo-non-rider ...hmm  HAHAHA sepa la madre o mas bien la ex.  It was her idea.  I guess I like dual hex more than my myspace Id cause when people call me Kool_AId_party i picture that big pitcher of kool aid running through walls and shit.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Does anyone have a list of upcoming events in Houston? :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 12:00 PM~3843011
> *:dunno:
> *


ahahah and the funny part is KOol_aid_party is not really a reference to him. Its a Jonestown mass suicide reference. I dont think it was even kool aid it was like grape flavor ade. The phrase "dont drink the kool aid" came to mean like to not be a blind follower. I'm throwing the kool aid party and all must follow blindly.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Latin....you gonna bag your COLorado? Hey is it a canyon or colorado...basically GMC or Chevy? I didnt really look at the badging on it. Its sweet though. :thumbsup: Lucky bastitch.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 12:06 PM~3843059
> *Does anyone have a list of upcoming events in Houston? :dunno:
> *


  

what date...Oct 2nd maybe???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Sep 19 2005, 12:14 PM~3843119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be in Dallas :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

FYI




















Mexican Independence Day Celebration (05:00) 
Lil Rob performs LIVE in downtown H-Town! Join the Party 104.9 crew @ Jones Plaza for this 21 and up FREE concert! Gates open @ 5p...party til 10p. Other artist like Lil J and more will perform.

Jones Plaza
Louisiana @ Capitol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 12:28 PM~3843242
> *FYI
> 
> 
> ...


good thing dj ovadose is coming over tonight. ask him for backstage passes. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 01:20 PM~3843169
> *
> 
> what date...Oct 2nd maybe???
> *


... anything going on this day? How about cruising Richmond Ave this day? :0 ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 01:29 PM~3843246
> *good thing dj ovadose is coming over tonight.  ask him for backstage passes.  :biggrin:
> *


Latin, I know you're going to see La Fiebre, right?! Tell ovadose to ovadose on the backstage passes and hook a sistah up ...  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 12:31 PM~3843266
> *Latin, I know you're going to see La Fiebre, right?!  Tell ovadose to ovadose on the backstage passes and hook a sistah up ...    :biggrin:
> *


will do. ya lo sabes.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 01:31 PM~3843272
> *will do.  ya lo sabes.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 12:30 PM~3843251
> *... anything going on this day?  How about cruising Richmond Ave this day?  :0  ...
> *


It has my vote :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 12:20 PM~3843169
> *
> 
> what date...Oct 2nd maybe???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 12:38 PM~3843325
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 01:29 PM~3843246
> *good thing dj ovadose is coming over tonight.  ask him for backstage passes.  :biggrin:
> *


Is little rob performing that night too? and Latin whats up wit a pass...? oh and i ninja post too now muhahahaha!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 12:38 PM~3843319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what are you going to be doing on Oct 2nd?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 19 2005, 12:43 PM~3843349
> *Is little rob performing that night too? and Latin whats up wit a pass...? oh and i ninja post too now muhahahaha!
> *


don't know about the passes, have to ask robert or conrad about that.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 19 2005, 01:43 PM~3843349
> *Is little rob performing that night too? and Latin whats up wit a pass...? oh and i ninja post too now muhahahaha!
> *


La Fiebre is Tuesday night ... Lil' Rob is Wednesday night  It's always free to get in ... Latin is talking about getting backstage with his homies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 12:48 PM~3843385
> *La Fiebre is Tuesday night ... Lil' Rob is Wednesday night  It's always free to get in ... Latin is talking about getting backstage with his homies
> *


Will be there tomorrow fo'sho'


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 01:48 PM~3843385
> *La Fiebre is Tuesday night ... Lil' Rob is Wednesday night  It's always free to get in ... Latin is talking about getting backstage with his homies
> *


hi too you too dena but you probably dont member me... and what is free? wed? i never went on a wed. but tues i dont get in free....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 19 2005, 02:10 PM~3843558
> *hi too you too dena but you probably dont member me... and what is free? wed? i never went on a wed. but tues i dont get in free....
> *


oh ... you under 21? I guess they charge 18-20? :dunno: Of course I remember you! You even came to a party at my cousin's house in Pasadena before  Well I guess they charge the same as they always charge ... whatever that is?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 02:25 PM~3843656
> *oh ... you under 21?  I guess they charge 18-20? :dunno: Of course I remember you!  You even came to a party at my cousin's house in Pasadena before  Well I guess they charge the same as they always charge ... whatever that is?
> *


you do member me lol... yea ima young guna but not for long...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 19 2005, 03:02 PM~3843859
> *you do member me lol... yea ima young guna but not for long...
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 

Saturday October 1st - Lowrider cruise on Westheimer between Beltway 8 and Chimney Rock 

:dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 02:14 PM~3843930
> *:0
> 
> Saturday October 1st - Lowrider cruise on Westheimer between Beltway 8 and Chimney Rock
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 03:14 PM~3843930
> *:0
> 
> Saturday October 1st - Lowrider cruise on Westheimer between Beltway 8 and Chimney Rock
> ...



TIME?

LETS DO IT!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2005, 03:21 PM~3843975
> *TIME?
> 
> LETS DO IT!
> ...


10:00-10:30ish? I dunno ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 02:25 PM~3844009
> *10:00-10:30ish?  I dunno ...
> *


i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 03:30 PM~3844042
> *i'll be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 02:25 PM~3844009
> *10:00-10:30ish?  I dunno ...
> *


Just don't make a pitstop at the K-Mart parking lot.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 02:32 PM~3844055
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


dont :0 me young lady...lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 03:35 PM~3844079
> *Just don't make a pitstop at the K-Mart parking lot.
> *


:dunno: You're driving foolio ... in the new troka ... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Talk about it later. :ugh: 


6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *NoCaddyLikeMine*, DISTURBED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 02:38 PM~3844101
> *:dunno: You're driving foolio ... in the new troka ... :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


Nah, will be in dallas for the Maj' anniversary gathering. Just keep in mind what happened to the ricers a while back. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 03:39 PM~3844107
> *Talk about it later.  :ugh:
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, DISTURBED
> *


CALL THE PO PO HOE ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 03:40 PM~3844117
> *Nah, will be in dallas for the Maj' anniversary gathering.  Just keep in mind what happened to the ricers a while back.  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah ... forgot about that ... um ... don't know anything about any ricers ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 02:41 PM~3844131
> *oh yeah ... forgot about that ... um ... don't know anything about any ricers ...
> *


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/s...al/raid/1750668


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 02:42 PM~3844139
> *http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/s...al/raid/1750668
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 03:40 PM~3844120
> *CALL THE PO PO HOE ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


leave me alone before i :barf: on you


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:58 PM~3844191
> *leave me alone before i :barf: on you
> *


LOL ... promise :ugh: 




:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna take my 4 to pop tomoro


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 02:58 PM~3844191
> *leave me alone before i :barf: on you
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 03:00 PM~3844199
> *im gonna take my 4 to pop tomoro
> *


you rolling 1 deep or with Dena?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 04:00 PM~3844199
> *im gonna take my 4 to pop tomoro
> *


 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 04:00 PM~3844199
> *im gonna take my 4 to pop tomoro
> *


sup mike (HOUSTONSTYLEZ)


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 04:01 PM~3844207
> *you rolling 1 deep or with Dena?
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 03:03 PM~3844226
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 04:04 PM~3844228
> *:dunno:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nah i wouldnt take dena she do nothing but salt my game


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:03 PM~3844221
> *sup mike (HOUSTONSTYLEZ)
> *


whats up zar.....whats the damn deal playa..... so i see u were volunteered for the dunking booth.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 03:05 PM~3844237
> *:banghead:
> *


its ok girl...dont hit your head that wont make the voices go away


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 03:06 PM~3844242
> *nah i wouldnt take dena she do nothing but salt my game
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY DENA WHERES YOUR SINGLE FEMALE FRIENDS AT? IM AVAILABE TO DATE NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:07 PM~3844255
> *HEY DENA WHERES YOUR SINGLE FEMALE FRIENDS AT? IM AVAILABE TO DATE NOW. :biggrin:
> *


she doesnt have friends...just "associates"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 03:07 PM~3844264
> *she doesnt have friends...just "associates"
> *


you one of them or her spokesperson?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 03:08 PM~3844270
> *you one of them or her spokesperson?
> *


no just bored today.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 04:06 PM~3844242
> *nah i wouldnt take dena she do nothing but salt my game
> *


BITCH PLEASE ... YOU WISH I WOULD GO WITH YOU ... 










SO WHAT TIME YOU PICKING ME UP? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 19 2005, 04:06 PM~3844243
> *whats up zar.....whats the damn deal playa..... so i see u were volunteered for the dunking booth.
> *


I DIDNT HAVE A CLUE BOUT THE DUNKEN BOOTH, PEOPLE STARTED CALLEN ME AND TELLEN THAT I WAS GONNA BE IN A DUNKEN BOOTH. I WAS LIKE WHAT THE HELL YALL TALKEN BOUT. THEY SAID THEY WILL MAKE A LOT OF MONEY JUST ON ME AND I WAS LIKE WHAT BOUT GOOFY. NOBODY WANTS TO DUNK ME, I AM COOL WITH EVERYONE RIGHT????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 04:07 PM~3844255
> *HEY DENA WHERES YOUR SINGLE FEMALE FRIENDS AT? IM AVAILABE TO DATE NOW. :biggrin:
> *


I didn't know you weren't available to date :ugh: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:11 PM~3844300
> *I DIDNT HAVE A CLUE BOUT THE DUNKEN BOOTH, PEOPLE STARTED CALLEN ME AND TELLEN THAT I WAS GONNA BE IN A DUNKEN BOOTH. I WAS LIKE WHAT THE HELL YALL TALKEN BOUT. THEY SAID THEY WILL MAKE A LOT OF MONEY JUST ON ME AND I WAS LIKE WHAT BOUT GOOFY. NOBODY WANTS TO DUNK ME, I AM COOL WITH EVERYONE RIGHT????
> *


how much are the tickets? i'd like to dunk a cop :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 04:11 PM~3844300
> *I DIDNT HAVE A CLUE BOUT THE DUNKEN BOOTH, PEOPLE STARTED CALLEN ME AND TELLEN THAT I WAS GONNA BE IN A DUNKEN BOOTH. I WAS LIKE WHAT THE HELL YALL TALKEN BOUT. THEY SAID THEY WILL MAKE A LOT OF MONEY JUST ON ME AND I WAS LIKE WHAT BOUT GOOFY. NOBODY WANTS TO DUNK ME, I AM COOL WITH EVERYONE RIGHT????
> *


UH YEAH, SURE BUDDY :thumbsup: :ugh:











j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 02:10 PM~3844290
> *BITCH PLEASE ... YOU WISH I WOULD GO WITH YOU ...
> SO WHAT TIME YOU PICKING ME UP? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 04:13 PM~3844317
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

AM I KOO??? JUST WONDERING :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:14 PM~3844331
> *AM I KOO??? JUST WONDERING :dunno:
> *


you're cool. if you get the hook up from dena on the tetonica crew, hook it up over here also.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 04:14 PM~3844331
> *AM I CULO??? JUST WONDERING :dunno:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

prolly a few ppl out there who would like to dunk me :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 04:16 PM~3844346
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 04:16 PM~3844351
> *prolly a few ppl out there who would like to dunk me  :dunno:
> *


They could probably add on a new wing to the hospital :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:11 PM~3844300
> *I DIDNT HAVE A CLUE BOUT THE DUNKEN BOOTH, PEOPLE STARTED CALLEN ME AND TELLEN THAT I WAS GONNA BE IN A DUNKEN BOOTH. I WAS LIKE WHAT THE HELL YALL TALKEN BOUT. THEY SAID THEY WILL MAKE A LOT OF MONEY JUST ON ME AND I WAS LIKE WHAT BOUT GOOFY. NOBODY WANTS TO DUNK ME, I AM COOL WITH EVERYONE RIGHT????
> *


yea ur cool with everyone....i think it was big johns ideal... but they will make alot of money off goofy and david..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DENA YOU BETTER STOP OR I WILL TELL EVERYONE ONE OF YOUR SECRETS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 04:18 PM~3844365
> *DENA YOU BETTER STOP OR I WILL TELL EVERYONE ONE OF YOUR SECRETS
> *


  OKAY. FINE. I'M GOING TO LEAVE A PACKAGE IN YOUR MAILBOX TODAY ... :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:18 PM~3844365
> *DENA YOU BETTER STOP OR I WILL TELL EVERYONE ONE OF YOUR SECRETS
> *


bathroom bandit???? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 04:19 PM~3844376
> *bathroom bandit????  :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE LARISSA!! THIS IS A HOUSTON TOPIC!!! YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE IN HERE ANYWAY!! 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 03:16 PM~3844351
> *prolly a few ppl out there who would like to dunk me  :dunno:
> *


your soo tall, they'd be aiming for your head over the protective fence :dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 03:20 PM~3844388
> *PINCHE LARISSA!!  THIS IS A HOUSTON TOPIC!!!  YOU AREN'T SUPPOSED TO BE IN HERE ANYWAY!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k! :biggrin:
> *


FINE...i'll leave!!!

I dont wanna stay where im not wanted


*sulks away slowly*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 02:21 PM~3844402
> *your soo tall, they'd be aiming for your head over the protective fence  :dunno:
> *


is that big red thing my dick?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 04:21 PM~3844402
> *your soo tall, they'd be aiming for your head over the protective fence  :dunno:
> *


LMMFAO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 02:17 PM~3844357
> *They could probably add on a new wing to the hospital :uh:
> *


im lost


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 03:22 PM~3844414
> *is that big red thing my dick?
> 
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that's the target :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 02:23 PM~3844423
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that's the target  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHO WOULD U LIKE TO SEE GET DUNK? POST DONT BE SCARED. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE DENA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 03:22 PM~3844411
> *FINE...i'll leave!!!
> 
> I dont wanna stay where im not wanted
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 04:22 PM~3844411
> *FINE...i'll leave!!!
> 
> I dont wanna stay where im not wanted
> ...


NO DON'T GO!! LOL


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:26 PM~3844442
> *WHO WOULD U LIKE TO SEE GET DUNK? POST DONT BE SCARED. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE DENA
> *


I vote Dena or John :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:26 PM~3844442
> *WHO WOULD U LIKE TO SEE GET DUNK? POST DONT BE SCARED. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE DENA
> *


Dena, Hrnybrneyz


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 03:28 PM~3844452
> *NO DON'T GO!! LOL
> *


good girl! :biggrin: 

i'll stay


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 04:22 PM~3844414
> *is that big red thing my dick?
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:26 PM~3844442
> *WHO WOULD U LIKE TO SEE GET DUNK? POST DONT BE SCARED. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE DENA
> *



doesnt matter to me, im gonna try to dunk everyone....its all in fun and the money is going to a good cause.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 03:28 PM~3844459
> *Dena, Hrnybrneyz
> *


speaking of dena...where is monica :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 04:26 PM~3844442
> *WHO WOULD U LIKE TO SEE GET DUNK? POST DONT BE SCARED. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE DENA
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 02:26 PM~3844442
> *WHO WOULD U LIKE TO SEE GET DUNK? POST DONT BE SCARED. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE DENA
> *


I VOTE BIG JOHN TOO BAD HE DOESN'T FIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2005, 04:22 PM~3844414
> *is that big red thing my dick?
> 
> *


ASK DENA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 03:31 PM~3844483
> *I VOTE BIG JOHN TOO BAD HE DOESN'T FIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 03:31 PM~3844483
> *I VOTE BIG JOHN TOO BAD HE DOESN'T FIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HIJUELACHINGADA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 04:31 PM~3844484
> *ASK DENA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DON'T BE JEALOUS :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:26 PM~3844442
> *WHO WOULD U LIKE TO SEE GET DUNK? POST DONT BE SCARED. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE DENA
> *


hey zar good news, darkness is going to be in the booth for us, so u can get him back from what happen on the way back from san antonio...(chocolate bunny)....lol


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 02:32 PM~3844486
> *:0
> *


THAT'S MY DADDY I CAN SAY WHAT I WANT


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 04:31 PM~3844483
> *I VOTE BIG JOHN TOO BAD HE DOESN'T FIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BIG JOHN OF FIRME OR KUSTOMS?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 03:33 PM~3844506
> *THAT'S MY DADDY I CAN SAY WHAT I WANT
> *


woo hoo for you :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

TORTA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:34 PM~3844508
> *BIG JOHN OF FIRME OR KUSTOMS?
> *


True, i was thinking John from Firmelows :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 02:35 PM~3844520
> *True, i was thinking John from Firmelows  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR RIGHT I'M JR JUST ASK HIM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 03:36 PM~3844531
> *YOUR RIGHT I'M JR JUST ASK HIM
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:0 uffin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 19 2005, 04:33 PM~3844499
> *hey zar good news, darkness is going to be in the booth for us, so u can get him back from what happen on the way back from san antonio...(chocolate bunny)....lol
> *


THAT WAS FUNNY, HE PULLED DOWN HIS UNDIES AND ALL I SAW WAS A BLACK ASS. I WILL GET HIM FOR THAT.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 04:37 PM~3844546
> *THAT WAS FUNNY, HE PULLED DOWN HIS UNDIES AND ALL I SAW WAS A BLACK ASS. I WILL GET HIM FOR THAT.
> *


:burn: I too have seen the chocolate bunny :burn:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

MIKE MAKE SURE YOU TURN MY SISTER'S OLD TRIKE INTO SOMETHING BAD ASS IT ALREADY WINS 3RD IN STREET


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:37 PM~3844546
> *THAT WAS FUNNY, HE PULLED DOWN HIS UNDIES AND ALL I SAW WAS A BLACK ASS. I WILL GET HIM FOR THAT.
> *


 :ugh: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 03:38 PM~3844552
> *:burn: I too have seen the chocolate bunny :burn:
> *


dang i think im lucky that i havent :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

BIG TEX I WANT TO DUNK MINI TEX


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 03:38 PM~3844555
> *MIKE MAKE SURE YOU TURN MY SISTER'S OLD TRIKE INTO SOMETHING BAD ASS IT ALREADY WINS 3RD IN STREET
> *


dont worry i will, me and darkness are going to build it, so u know it will be some sic and wicked shit...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I wanna dunk Lone Star and Liv4Lacs :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 04:33 PM~3844506
> *THAT'S MY DADDY I CAN SAY WHAT I WANT
> *


WHAT IS YOUR DADDY GONNA GET U FOR CHRISTMAS, SOME MORE POWER RANGERS OR THE NEW POKEMON TOY???


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 03:38 PM~3844561
> *dang i think im lucky that i havent  :biggrin:
> *


just be carefull, cause ur luck may run out one day.....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 03:43 PM~3844600
> *I wanna dunk Lone Star and Liv4Lacs :0
> *


I second that for LoneStar :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 19 2005, 03:44 PM~3844611
> *just be carefull, cause ur luck may run out one day.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 04:43 PM~3844600
> *I wanna suck Lone Star and Liv4Lacs :0
> *


wtf


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 19 2005, 03:44 PM~3844611
> *just be carefull, cause ur luck may run out one day.....
> *


ummm...lets all pray together that day never comes


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:46 PM~3844628
> *wtf
> *


OMG that was great...hahaha

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:46 PM~3844628
> *wtf
> *


POLICEOWNED!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 04:46 PM~3844628
> *wtf
> *


I know where you live.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=281931]


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 03:48 PM~3844656
> *POLICEOWNED!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

can i borrow someones convertible, i want some of the action too


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

[attachmentid=281937]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 03:51 PM~3844691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice red X


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 03:52 PM~3844697
> *Nice red X
> *


i dunno...works for me. oh well


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 04:48 PM~3844656
> *FUCK THE POLICE</span> :0*


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 02:44 PM~3844610
> *WHAT IS YOUR DADDY GONNA GET U FOR CHRISTMAS, SOME MORE POWER RANGERS OR THE NEW POKEMON TOY???
> *


HELL I'M NOT YOU, I WANT A CAR SO I CAN CLOWN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:around: I cant swim  



















:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2005, 04:55 PM~3844721
> *:around: I cant swim
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL ... CAN YOU SEE? (YOUR AVI) LMAO


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2005, 03:55 PM~3844721
> *:around: I cant swim
> :biggrin:
> *


thats cause your not mexican...lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 04:53 PM~3844710
> *FUCK THE POLICE :0
> *


ARE U ASKEN ME?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 04:55 PM~3844727
> *thats cause your not mexican...lol jk  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 03:52 PM~3844704
> *i dunno...works for me. oh well
> *


Well at least we know you aren't pregnant :ugh:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

MY MOM WON'T MAKE ME A CAR WITH HYDROS TILL I'M 13 BUT MAYBE DADDY WILL...WHEN HE EVER MAKES MONEY


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 04:56 PM~3844730
> *ARE U ASKEN ME?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 04:55 PM~3844725
> *LOL ... CAN YOU SEE? (YOUR AVI) LMAO
> *


If you like that, click the Orgasmic Simulator.............. :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

HI DAVE I'M SAVING MY MONEY SO I CAN DUNK YOU AND MY MOM


----------



## Mr.Leatherface (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 05:33 PM~3844960
> *HI DAVE I'M SAVING MY MONEY SO I CAN DUNK YOU AND MY MOM
> *


well if havent been watching the news we might all get dunked this weekend. if that happens we will just have to wait to dunk me and ur mom another day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

IF THAT HAPPENS I'LL JUST THROW HER IN THE POOL ONEDAY


----------



## Mr.Leatherface (Sep 7, 2005)

well im sorry to inform eveyone that do to circumstances beyond our control, no one will get a chance to dunk a cop and not get introuble .  . sorry mr. elizar wont be in the tank this year.


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

YOUR NOT LUCKY ( LOSER )


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 05:27 PM~3845293
> *YOUR NOT LUCKY ( LOSER )
> *


ha ha louser
:nono:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

HA HA YOU CAN'T SPELL


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

hey fool get off the computer and go get my sticker :nono:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

-----------------HYPNOTIZED-----------------


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~~HYPNOTIZED~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 05:36 PM~3845369
> *HA HA YOU CAN'T SPELL
> *


 i was tring to wright where you could understsnd it lol


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 05:40 PM~3845399
> *~~~~~~~~~~HYPNOTIZED~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *


john did you like my gold rims


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 05:40 PM~3845399
> *~~~~~~~~~~HYPNOTIZED~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *


tell your mom i am coming to get my girl


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

YEAH THERE COOL


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

YEAH RIGHT I'LL KICK YOUR ASS


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

:0 thought TRUE EMINENCE wasnt coming here anymore :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 19 2005, 02:50 PM~3844672
> *[attachmentid=281931]
> *


ha ha ha... real funny.. better watch ur eyes now....im a catch u slippin


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

I GUESS YOU SCARED THEM OFF :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 02:38 PM~3844561
> *dang i think im lucky that i havent  :biggrin:
> *


oo ur next 2 see da chocolate bunny.... im a catch u when u come down here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 02:47 PM~3844640
> *ummm...lets all pray together that day never comes
> *


oo its coming soon.. real soon.....ask dena.. she liked my black ass....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 19 2005, 02:44 PM~3844613
> *I second that for LoneStar  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 05:48 PM~3845457
> *YEAH THERE COOL
> *


is


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

who is http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=23863 true eminence


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

LUCKY ~~~~~~ :worship: I AM YOUR MASTER


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

WHAT'S UP BIRD


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up lil J


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

CHILL'IN


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

THE LUCKY CHARMS BIKE IS MINE NOW


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

why


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

~~~~~~~~~HYPNOTIZED~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

shouldnt we all be at the shop workin on somthing


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

whats up hypnotized :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

YOU SHOULD...


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

WHATS UP SKY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2005, 03:07 PM~3844255
> *HEY DENA WHERES YOUR SINGLE FEMALE FRIENDS AT? IM AVAILABE TO DATE NOW. :biggrin:
> *


dang you too?

That shit is going around like a virus..I am enjoying mine though :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2005, 06:59 PM~3845554
> *ha ha ha... real funny.. better watch ur eyes now....im a catch u slippin
> *


everytime you do chocolate bunny too me its night time and i cant see your black ass anyway... call it luck i guess


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

check some pictures from sunday show at team trouble maker shous and events


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Sep 19 2005, 08:33 PM~3846124
> *check some pictures from sunday show at team trouble maker              shous and events
> *


"shous"..............huh?


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 06:56 PM~3845912
> *WHATS UP SKY
> *


not much


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=204017

Let see if that works


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 19 2005, 06:19 PM~3846017
> *everytime you do chocolate bunny too me its night time and i cant see your black ass anyway... call it luck i guess
> *


lol ight then.. keep talkin.. ur gonna see my black ass for sure now....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2005, 11:00 PM~3847226
> *lol ight then.. keep talkin.. ur gonna see my black ass for sure now....
> *


Right.... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Leatherface_@Sep 18 2005, 10:24 PM~3840881
> *well this is to let every one know that at the TRUE EMINENCE carshow we have aquired a dunking tank here is the following times and people that will be in the tank. remember this is subject to change.
> Dani Carmona at high noon.
> well im sorry to inform yall that DENA will not be in the tank unless she lets us know she wants to help raise money for the Shriners Hosptial. if so she can contact the #'S ON THE FLYERS.
> ...


I think Goofy is going to have the longest line lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2005, 09:15 AM~3842216
> *i'll make sure to dry off her twins when she gets dunked  :0
> *



i was thinking the same thing


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2005, 09:22 AM~3842257
> *:biggrin: we need to start a petition
> everyone that wants to see ex214 in the dunk booth please say I
> I................... :biggrin:
> *



IIIIIII...............


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2005, 09:46 AM~3842423
> *DON'T TRY AND GET OUT OF THIS ONE ... ALL THOSE THAT WANT TO SEE LARISSA GET DUNKED SAY "I"
> LOL :thumbsup:
> *


I


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Who'z Mini Me??......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 20 2005, 12:43 AM~3848277
> *Who'z Mini Me??......
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3814922

seems like i'm skipping p.o.p. tonight to prepare for this pinche storm.  

probably next time ex214.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 06:57 AM~3848877
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3814922
> 
> seems like i'm skipping p.o.p. tonight to prepare for this pinche storm.
> ...


i love & hate new mexico all at the same time, cause aint shit happen here :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 05:59 AM~3848885
> *i love & hate new mexico all at the same time, cause aint shit happen here  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 20 2005, 07:01 AM~3848889
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 06:59 AM~3848885
> *i love & hate new mexico all at the same time, cause aint shit happen here  :biggrin:
> *


lol. my house is going to look paisa before the storm hits, putting all the cars on the yard since it's high ground. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 07:10 AM~3848911
> *lol.  my house is going to look paisa before the storm hits, putting all the cars on the yard since it's high ground.  :biggrin:
> *


que lindo...you'll be a real mexican then....any chickens running around?


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 06:10 AM~3848910
> *:wave:
> *



 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 07:11 AM~3848914
> *que lindo...you'll be a real mexican then....any chickens running around?
> *


i'm not blackxican :uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 07:17 AM~3848932
> *i'm not blackxican  :uh:
> *


ok roosters? 

dont lie, you know if your mexican then someone in your neighborhood has a rooster and your goal in life is to shoot that bird cause it wakes you up on saturday morning....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 07:18 AM~3848937
> *ok roosters?
> 
> dont lie, you know if your mexican then someone in your neighborhood has a rooster and your goal in life is to shoot that bird cause it wakes you up on saturday morning....
> *


well one thing on that topic, behind me live a cuban family. those fkers have chingos of birds, ducks, and other bird looking things all caged up. think they have been preparing for this storm.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 19 2005, 09:06 PM~3847318
> *I think Goofy is going to have the longest line lol :biggrin:
> *


  ...maybe......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 19 2005, 11:13 PM~3847399
> *i was thinking the same thing
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 07:57 AM~3848877
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3814922
> 
> seems like i'm skipping p.o.p. tonight to prepare for this pinche storm.
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 08:19 AM~3848942
> *well one thing on that topic, behind me live a cuban family.  those fkers have chingos of birds, ducks, and other bird looking things all caged up.  think they have been preparing for this storm.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 08:42 AM~3849247
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


i'll mail you a postcard while you are canoe'ing in your caddy :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 09:47 AM~3849273
> *i'll mail you a postcard while you are canoe'ing in your caddy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 08:57 AM~3849331
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

morning mija....sign on aim :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 19 2005, 11:43 PM~3848277
> *Who'z Mini Me??......
> *


thats the other lil john


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 20 2005, 10:01 AM~3849350
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 10:02 AM~3849352
> *morning mija....sign on aim  :biggrin:
> *


I'm on ... where you at


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 09:28 AM~3849495
> *I'm on ... where you at
> *


dont gimme that face...or i'll dunk you myself. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 10:39 AM~3849562
> *dont gimme that face...or i'll dunk you myself.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 08:47 AM~3849273
> *i'll mail you a postcard while you are canoe'ing in your caddy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 08:47 AM~3849273
> *i'll mail you a postcard while you are canoe'ing in your caddy  :biggrin:
> *


what caddy? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

For those whos women have caught the virus....I looked into it a lil bit and with attorney its like $700-2000. I know someone who did it peacefully at $300. Since I have no kids and no real possessions to fight over, hopefully it will go smoothly. I am thinking of checking these books out. Anyone ever tried this or know someone that has?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

for now, im married to my cadillac...its easier :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 11:29 AM~3849852
> *For those whos women have caught the virus....I looked into it a lil bit and with attorney its like $700-2000.  I know someone who did it peacefully at $300.  Since I have no kids and no real possessions to fight over, hopefully it will go smoothly.  I am thinking of checking these books out.  Anyone ever tried this or know someone that has?
> 
> *


i hope i dont go through that....good luck homeboy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 10:34 AM~3849884
> *for now, im married to my cadillac...its easier  :biggrin:
> *


true, once it's ass breaks down, you go get another.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

or when you wear it out! lol


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 10:59 AM~3850045
> *true, once it's ass breaks down, you go get another.
> *


excatly...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe I can lure the hunnies with one of these...ahhaha..I picked up the CD and I love it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 11:07 AM~3850098
> *excatly...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

for those that haven't gotten some supplies/food, you better hit up a store quick. there's no bottled water and the food is going quick. went to wal-mart and the MILF's were out buying everything up. :twak:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 12:14 PM~3850541
> *for those that haven't gotten some supplies/food, you better hit up a store quick.  there's no bottled water and the food is going quick.  went to wal-mart and the MILF's were out buying everything up.  :twak:
> *


you guys are freaking out :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 12:14 PM~3850541
> *for those that haven't gotten some supplies/food, you better hit up a store quick.  there's no bottled water and the food is going quick.  went to wal-mart and the MILF's were out buying everything up.  :twak:
> *


Whats a common list?

Canned goods
batteries
water
ice
I need gas and camping gas range (my stove is electric)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:33 PM~3850661
> *you guys are freaking out  :biggrin:
> *


We should learn from Katrina


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:33 PM~3850661
> *you guys are freaking out  :biggrin:
> *


nah, got to be safe then sorry. when hurricane alicia hit back in the early 80's, Houston and surrounding areas didn't have electricity for 2 weeks or water service for some time (don't remember how long) and all the stores were closed.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 12:35 PM~3850682
> *We should learn from Katrina
> *


major differences between houston and new orleans


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:39 PM~3850705
> *major differences between houston and new orleans
> *


only difference is, houston is above sea level and not by that much.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

i first though my family was over reacting, but like Latin said, "better safe then sorry"


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 12:40 PM~3850715
> *only difference is, houston is above sea level and not by that much.
> *


its more inland too...

f*ck....evacuate to NM, party at my house...LOL


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 01:45 PM~3850754
> *its more inland too...
> 
> f*ck....evacuate to NM, party at my house...LOL
> *


Im there... :biggrin: i got the first case of Budlight!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:45 PM~3850754
> *its more inland too...
> 
> f*ck....evacuate to NM, party at my house...LOL
> *


i'm about 35 miles from galveston. nah too far and too hot in NM


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 12:48 PM~3850781
> *i'm about 35 miles from galveston.  nah too far and too hot in NM
> *


actually genius...its only 80 here and beautiful. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:49 PM~3850788
> *actually genius...its only 80 here and beautiful.  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 12:52 PM~3850800
> *pics?
> *


of?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:52 PM~3850806
> *of?
> *


tus nalgas


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 12:54 PM~3850817
> *tus nalgas
> *


 :0 

not for your eyes cochino


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:55 PM~3850821
> *:0
> 
> not for your eyes cochino
> *


got to get some work done, laters.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 12:54 PM~3850817
> *tus nalgas
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 01:04 PM~3850867
> *lol
> *


You still going to POP?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 01:04 PM~3850867
> *lol
> *


dont ask for mine....dena wants to share pictures of hers instead :biggrin:


----------



## ruthlessimage.com (Jun 21, 2005)

Corpus Christi Texas Heat Wave Car Show Pics (NWS)



Not to many girls at the show  



www.ruthlessimage.com/ri/gallery


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:55 PM~3850821
> *:0
> 
> not for your eyes cochino
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*Coastal School Districts Cancel Classes
Classes Canceled Wednesday Through Friday*
POSTED: 2:25 pm CDT September 20, 2005
UPDATED: 2:33 pm CDT September 20, 2005

Officials with the following school districts have canceled classes from Wednesday through Friday because of Hurricane Rita:

Alvin 
Anahuac 
Angleton 
Brazosport 
Clear Creek 
Deer Park 
Friendswood 
Galveston 
Hitchcock 
La Marque 
Pasadena 
Texas City 

Alvin Community College has also suspend classes Wednesday through Friday because of the storm.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:45 PM~3850754
> *its more inland too...
> 
> f*ck....evacuate to NM, party at my house...LOL
> *


Inland dont matter....It could be in the center of the US but if its lower than sea level the water couldnt climb up and out of the depression faster than it accumulates.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

All what i know is that i'll be using this storm as an excuse to take friday off and head to austin thursday night for some visiting of family and also hitting up san antonio to remember the alamo.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 01:55 PM~3850821
> *:0
> 
> not for your eyes cochino
> *


What about mine???? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 01:52 PM~3851165
> *All what i know is that i'll be using this storm as an excuse to take friday off and head to austin thursday night for some visiting of family and also hitting up san antonio to remember the alamo.
> *


I hear the Alamo grounds is haunted at night. oooooooo

Pinche lucky latin...aqui they not letting us do that.....they trying to force us to come. ESPECIALLY me since I missed yesterday!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 01:53 PM~3851184
> *I hear the Alamo grounds is haunted at night.  oooooooo
> 
> Pinche lucky latin...aqui they not letting us do that.....they trying to force us to come.  ESPECIALLY me since I missed yesterday!! :angry:
> *


I'll bring you back a souvenir.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2005, 01:53 PM~3851179
> *What about mine???? :biggrin:
> *


ummm...no, sorry

you have some points cause you have a cadillac but...

your white so you lose all of them at the same time

haha j/k mijo :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 12:59 PM~3851231
> *ummm...no, sorry
> 
> you have some points cause you have a cadillac but...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 01:59 PM~3851231
> *ummm...no, sorry
> 
> you have some points cause you have a cadillac but...
> ...


So I am not white, so if I can get my hands on a cady then how about me?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 01:56 PM~3851205
> *I'll bring you back a souvenir.
> *


I might be relocated to somewhere on the buffalo bayou


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 02:59 PM~3851231
> *ummm...no, sorry
> 
> you have some points cause you have a cadillac but...
> ...


  I'm not white....................


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 20 2005, 03:00 PM~3851239
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

[attachmentid=283280]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Provok ... Brian .... John ... beer ... POP ... beer ... let's do this ...


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 01:05 PM~3851277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this topic is about as lame as you hyping your car up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 03:51 PM~3851628
> *this topic is about as lame as you hyping your car up
> *


 you worry more about my car than I do :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 04:49 PM~3851618
> *:uh:
> *


What you gonna do now? :uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 20 2005, 03:51 PM~3851628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 02:59 PM~3851231
> *ummm...no, sorry
> 
> you have some points cause you have a cadillac but...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 20 2005, 04:52 PM~3851640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ken has a Crush on your caddy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 01:51 PM~3851632
> *you worry more about my car than I do  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 20 2005, 01:54 PM~3851651
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ken has a Crush on your caddy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 03:55 PM~3851662
> *:uh:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just wait til RITA gets in the gulf mixed in with some nice warm water it will be a cat 5 before it hits land.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 20 2005, 01:59 PM~3851231
> *ummm...no, sorry
> 
> you have some points cause you have a cadillac but...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 02:00 PM~3851241
> *So I am not white, so if I can get my hands on a cady then how about me?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 03:02 PM~3851713
> *just wait til RITA gets in the gulf mixed in with some nice warm water it will be a cat 5 before it hits land.
> *


you staying to help out at the hospital?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

If you detonate a nuclear device in the eye of rita over the gulf it'll kill that bitch!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 04:17 PM~3851840
> *If you detonate a nuclear device in the eye of rita over the gulf it'll kill that bitch!!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 03:18 PM~3851850
> *:ugh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 03:18 PM~3851850
> *:ugh:
> *


Call me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 03:18 PM~3851850
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 03:56 PM~3852143
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


Voluntary evacuation of Harris County ordered. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 02:57 PM~3852157
> *Voluntary evacuation of Harris County ordered.  :biggrin:
> *


seriously?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 02:15 PM~3851822
> *you staying to help out at the hospital?
> *


IF it does really hit i will prolly go in on friday and stay on the clock until whenever. sleep there in the on call rooms.....i dont think its going to hit but you never know.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 05:07 PM~3852223
> *seriously?
> *


yup yup

Harris County: Those In Low-Lying Areas Should Leave
Call (713) 881-3100 For Help Evacuating

POSTED: 12:54 pm CDT September 20, 2005
UPDATED: 4:49 pm CDT September 20, 2005

HOUSTON -- Harris County emergency management officials suggested that residents in low-lying areas evacuate as a precaution against Hurricane Rita, but a voluntary evacuation was not called Tuesday, KPRC Local 2 reported.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im not gonna evacuate i gotta stay here and make sure the 64 is safe from hoodlums


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 04:13 PM~3852263
> *im not gonna evacuate i gotta stay here and make sure the 64 is safe from hoodlums
> *


Drop it off at my crip. I'll look after it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 20 2005, 03:16 PM~3852286
> *Drop it off at my crip. I'll look after it.
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 04:18 PM~3852309
> *
> *


I got a 9mm, fo five, gauge, AK and a smile. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 20 2005, 03:24 PM~3852345
> *I got a 9mm, fo five, gauge, AK and a smile.  :biggrin:
> *


damn killer. i got a 45 with 3 clips and a 25 with 2 clips only


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 04:25 PM~3852352
> *damn killer. i got a 45 with 3 clips and a 25 with 2 clips only
> *


I only have a samurai sword


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 03:25 PM~3852362
> *I only have a samurai sword
> *


i got one of those in my pants


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 05:25 PM~3852362
> *I only have a samurai sword
> *


:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 04:29 PM~3852392
> *i got one of those in my pants
> 
> *


watch it or you'll slice off your worm.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 05:30 PM~3852400
> *watch it or you'll slice off your worm.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 03:30 PM~3852400
> *watch it or you'll slice off your worm.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hurricane Evacuation Plan For Houston-----

City officials just announced the official Houston 2005 Hurricane Evacuation Plan:

Cajuns use I-10 East and keep going
******** use 59 North to East Texas 
Republicans fly Continental to Washington DC
Yankees and Democrats use 45 South to Galveston
Hispanics use I-10 West to San Antonio
Longhorns use 290 West to Austin
Aggies use the 610 Loop


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 04:09 PM~3852236
> *yup yup
> 
> Harris County: Those In Low-Lying Areas Should Leave
> ...


any online maps of the areas in houston that are low lying?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 04:34 PM~3852423
> *Hurricane Evacuation Plan For Houston-----
> 
> City officials just announced the official Houston 2005 Hurricane Evacuation Plan:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 04:34 PM~3852422
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2005, 03:37 PM~3852446
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

My company is canceling jobs and that’s a first!! We never cancel anything.

Im starting to think I may need to make use of the plywood I have in PRVOK’s storage!! All 25 sheets  Or maybe sell some :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

the slave driving Indians where i work aint givin no time off


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm gonna be slanging water on the corner. Just came back from the store and people are fighting fot that shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

job just called want me to work extra hours thursday :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 20 2005, 06:00 PM~3852587
> *I'm gonna be slanging water on the corner. Just came back from the store and people are fighting fot that shit.
> *


Better not slang my plywood!!  


:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 20 2005, 05:00 PM~3852587
> *I'm gonna be slanging water on the corner. Just came back from the store and people are fighting fot that shit.
> *



i am gonna be filling bottles con la mangera in the front yard.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh: I thought that's why people bought water ... cause there "won't be any running water" :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 05:12 PM~3852642
> *:ugh: I thought that's why people bought water ... cause there "won't be any running water" :dunno:
> *


before hand goof


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks africa :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Its safe to say were screwed........  I better start parking the LeCab inside :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2005, 06:34 PM~3852753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh my damn! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that mofo is big. power will be out for sure


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 05:39 PM~3852776
> *damn that mofo is big.  power will be out for sure
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 20 2005, 04:42 PM~3852787
> *:uh:
> *


que puto


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 05:42 PM~3852788
> *que puto
> *


i got an extra space in my garage maybe a truck on 22 will fit :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 20 2005, 04:43 PM~3852790
> *i got an extra space in my garage maybe a truck on 22 will fit :biggrin:
> *


damn you got a truck now, baller


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Ahhh![attachmentid=283496]


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 05:44 PM~3852797
> *damn you got a truck now, baller
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well it was nice knowing ya ...I am off to get some supplies before it gets like road warrior in this bitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 20 2005, 04:45 PM~3852801
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 06:45 PM~3852802
> *well it was nice knowing ya ...I am off to get some supplies before it gets like road warrior in this bitch
> *


probably too late


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 06:47 PM~3852804
> *:uh:
> *


How many bed pans do you clean in one day?? :biggrin: 






















:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2005, 04:51 PM~3852827
> *How many bed pans do you clean in one day?? :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


how hot was it outside today ? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 06:53 PM~3852837
> *how hot was it outside today ?  :uh:
> *


I dunno I was in my new company truck in the AC on my laptop :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Liv4Lacs, Bay89, EX214GIRL
:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2005, 04:55 PM~3852848
> *I dunno I was in my new company truck in the AC on my laptop :0
> *


wanna play big bank take little bank?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 20 2005, 05:06 PM~3852913
> *:uh:
> *


you wanna play?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 07:06 PM~3852917
> *you wanna play?
> *


You have to reach my level first :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 06:57 PM~3852856
> *wanna play big bank take little bank?
> *


Sure, my insurance just cut me a check for my Eldorado I totaled 3 weeks ago :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:tongue:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2005, 05:08 PM~3852922
> *Sure, my insurance just cut me a check for my Eldorado I totaled 3 weeks ago :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 06:57 PM~3852856
> *wanna play big bank take little bank?
> *


can I play?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 07:10 PM~3852939
> *:uh:
> *


Ass!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 20 2005, 05:11 PM~3852941
> *can  I play?
> *


depends


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 20 2005, 07:11 PM~3852941
> *can  I play?
> *


No!! Im outta your league.....  Baller!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 07:12 PM~3852946
> *depends
> *


on?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 20 2005, 05:19 PM~3853006
> *on?
> *


are we talkin clean or dirty money.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2005, 07:20 PM~3853010
> *are we talkin clean or dirty money.
> *


is there a difference? I mean really..is there?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 20 2005, 05:20 PM~3853015
> *is there a difference? I mean really..is there?
> *


nah not really


havent u heard the song


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 20 2005, 07:20 PM~3853015
> *is there a difference? I mean really..is there?
> *


Its all dirty.............
:ugh:


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 06:18 PM~3845686
> *:dunno:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

I SEE U


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

WHATS UP LUCKY CHARMS


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Sep 19 2005, 06:18 PM~3845686
> *:dunno:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

<--- I dont think I'd look right with that..

So whos staying and canoeing and whose bailing? My parents are staying so if my apts kick me out to avoid liability, I'll end up over there off of wayside and griggs...i think thats closer to flooding than where I live!!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I gonna go dallas after all. if anyone ends up heading up there and wants to kick it, hit me up. if you need my # pm me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 20 2005, 10:01 PM~3854584
> *I gonna go dallas after all. if anyone ends up heading up there and wants to kick it, hit me up. if you need my # pm me.
> *


my bro...not Los the other one...says he's going to dallas too

he wants me to go , but found out parents staying. I;ll be damned if they staty and I go...I'll either stay here by myself or at parents crib...but not leaving them behind.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 11:08 PM~3854641
> *my bro...not Los the other one...says he's going to dallas too
> 
> he wants me to go , but found out parents staying.  I;ll be damned if they staty and I go...I'll either stay here by myself or at parents crib...but not leaving them behind.
> *


thats understandable. i'll give you a ring to make sure your still alive from time to time! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 20 2005, 10:13 PM~3854682
> *thats understandable. i'll give you a ring to make sure your still alive from time to time! :biggrin:
> *


yeah thanks....likewise course you should be safer.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

BloCc i emailed you the .EXE from the flash file with some info. The teef came from elsewhere and I photoshopped them in. 

[attachmentid=283774]


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2005, 09:08 PM~3854641
> *but found out parents staying. I;ll be damned if they staty and I go...I'll either stay here by myself or at parents crib...but not leaving them behind.
> 
> *


same situation here.............old people are hard headed :angry:
oh yea Im getting old too :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey bird ...hows your daughters knee? I felt stupid cause I usually have a first aid kit in my truck but I had cleaned it like 2 days before and had taken it out to add more new band aids and hadnt put it back. Didnt need stitches did it?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

damn its late!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 21 2005, 12:15 AM~3855287
> *damn its late!
> *



Naw its early the next day
peace i am out


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 01:18 AM~3855303
> *Naw its early the next day
> peace i am out
> *


peace....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 21 2005, 12:25 AM~3855322
> *peace....
> *





uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Wednesday and heading 59 Norte :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2005, 06:29 AM~3855739
> *Wednesday and heading 59 Norte  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 21 2005, 01:49 AM~3855384
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :scrutinize: ....who are you?? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 21 2005, 07:02 AM~3855823
> *:wave:
> *


Que onda? I'll be leaving here in a couple of hours. Packing up and heading out. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2005, 07:16 AM~3855861
> *Que onda?  I'll be leaving here in a couple of hours.  Packing up and heading out.  :biggrin:
> *


Bye













j/k be safe mijo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 21 2005, 07:16 AM~3855867
> *Bye
> j/k be safe mijo
> *


orale mija.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hey firmelows..why u signed on as Anonymous??


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 21 2005, 07:29 AM~3855925
> *hey firmelows..why u signed on as Anonymous??
> *


he wants to be "special"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2005, 06:29 AM~3855739
> *Wednesday and heading 59 Norte  :cheesy:
> *


PEace out mayne...be safe...the parental units are sticking to their guns so I may go die by their side. :angel:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 21 2005, 07:29 AM~3855925
> *hey firmelows..why u signed on as Anonymous??
> *


He's in Ninja stealth mode...watch out for the shuriken

[attachmentid=284123]


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

HYPNOTIZED YA'LL GUYS STAY SAFE I'M OUT OF HERE GOING TO S.A.BYE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm heading either to Dallas or central Louisiana tonight ... I might be right behind you Latin ... keep in touch on my cell ...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 21 2005, 09:55 AM~3856496
> *I'm heading either to Dallas or central Louisiana tonight ... I might be right behind you Latin ... keep in touch on my cell ...
> *


Drive safe sweetie :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 21 2005, 10:56 AM~3856499
> *Drive safe sweetie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

btw ... POP was off the hook last night .... lol ... special shout outs to the homies who kicked it out ther last night ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 21 2005, 09:55 AM~3856496
> *I'm heading either to Dallas or central Louisiana tonight ... I might be right behind you Latin ... keep in touch on my cell ...
> *


After POP?


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

<img src='[url]http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_2_125.gif' border=0>[/url] HERE IS RITA ON IT'S WAY ...... BE SAFE EVERYONE 




.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 21 2005, 11:25 AM~3856677
> *After POP?
> *


nah man ... I'm not going to make it ... fk that ... gotta make sure my family is safe first ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is the storm really that bad? I haven't been keeping up with it.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

they say it is i also heard supposedly that at 6 am tommorrow they are gonna start making mandatory evacuations for harris county


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 21 2005, 09:07 AM~3856555
> *btw ... POP was off the hook last night .... lol ... special shout outs to the homies who kicked it out ther last night  ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=284242] :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Sep 21 2005, 11:33 AM~3856744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You missed out ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

so if its mandatory do apartment complexes kick you out? iF so I am gonna defintiely go to parents house but its further east, in a more dangerous zone...I guess they'll need all the help they can get holding down the fort.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 21 2005, 09:44 AM~3856812
> *yup ... it might be a category 5 by the time it hits ... then you have to worry about tornadoes and high speed winds and flooding ... I just hope my car is safe ... it's in Corpus Christi
> You missed out ...
> *


nah i didnt.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no uyan....!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 11:19 AM~3857023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a little south?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 21 2005, 11:24 AM~3857052
> *a little south?
> *


I dunno thats from the hurricane website linked from FEMA


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hurricane Evacuation Map and Storm Surge Areas

[attachmentid=284282]

Whos safer me or them....maybe they should come to my apartment on the 2nd floor!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 21 2005, 11:43 AM~3856809
> *[attachmentid=284242] :0
> *


 :0 Damn, guess it's time for me to kiss my ass goodbye


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 12:36 PM~3857121
> *Hurricane Evacuation Map and Storm Surge Areas
> 
> [attachmentid=284279]
> ...


Damn guess my ass fixin to drown cuzz I don't know how to swim...anybody got an extra lancha I can borrow


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry I updated my image I put myself and parents by the 8 instead of 6-10


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Who's all staying?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 21 2005, 12:44 PM~3857178
> *Who's all staying?
> *


I'm staying


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 21 2005, 11:45 AM~3857183
> *I'm staying
> *


 :wave: Staying too...at parents crib i guess.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im staying.

Hey Juan, It doesnt flood in Sommerall does it.
Im thinking of taking the cutty to my bros. house.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 12:49 PM~3857203
> *:wave:  Staying too...at parents crib i guess.
> *


Yeah me too at parents crib, unless my girl makes me go with her to KAty


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Floods a little but who know how much rain we gonna get. I brought the Cadi home. Better be safe then sorry. A lot of people are leaving. Hope everyone stays safe. Keep posting if you need anything. We need to help each other out. If you need anything hit me up at 281-787-5894.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 21 2005, 01:02 PM~3857302
> *Floods a little but who know how much rain we gonna get. I brought the Cadi home. Better be safe then sorry. A lot of people are leaving. Hope everyone stays safe. Keep posting if you need anything. We need to help each other out. If you need anything hit me up at 281-787-5894.
> *


Yeah that is true we need to be able to help each other out if need be...If anyone needs some assisstance give me a holla at 713-645-9597.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 21 2005, 11:59 AM~3857283
> *Yeah me too at parents crib, unless my girl makes me go with her to KAty
> *


prolly safer WHOS from Katy?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ill keep posting as long as we have power...
must maintan contact...
civilization is fading... uuuugggh...

reporting from the fronlines
over and out...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 21 2005, 12:04 PM~3857316
> *Yeah that is true we need to be able to help each other out if need be...If anyone needs some assisstance give me a holla at 713-645-9597.
> *



TRUE DAT!!

Provok 281-787-5894
Magic 713-645-9597
DualHex 281-217-6336



Add to the list ....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 01:13 PM~3857384
> *prolly safer  WHOS from Katy?
> *



Ill be in Katy... with my parents!

My neighborhood floods like crazy...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 01:14 PM~3857399
> *TRUE DAT!!
> 
> Provok  281-787-5894
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I gotta get all the important shit...sending exes pics with her mom...and taking all my docs with me and pics with me to Parents. Also disconnecting my PC and taking it...too much shit on it to afford losing it...My DVDs and CDs maybe too. Send exes clothes out once and for all as well, and bagging mine, hopefully water tight.....on second floor doubt it'll flood. But fuckng Ritas big ass might raise my roof.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 01:20 PM~3857448
> *I gotta get all the important shit...sending exes pics with her mom...and taking all my docs with me and pics with me to Parents.  Also disconnecting my PC and taking it...too much shit on it to afford losing it...My DVDs and CDs maybe too.  Send exes clothes out once and for all as well, and bagging mine, hopefully water tight.....on second floor doubt it'll flood.  But fuckng Ritas big ass might raise my roof.
> *



I thought about that too! I have a 2 story, I am moving all furniture up to the second floor, but what if the roof flies off?! CRAZY!

My new PC is finished and will be shipped from Dell soon, Ive been waiting for it for 3 days, now I dont want them to ship it in the middle of all this...
Its nice (laptop)...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

lucky bastard!!

I am just taking the CPU.....not like i'll have electricity to use it and keyboard, mouse and monitor can be replaced. Also my renters insurance covers hardware so if something does happend you better believe I am claiming. It dont cover software, so I am taking all that shit too....Discs and Activation Keys. Getting my PC back to where it is now from scratch would take tooo long. I need Ghost so I can image my hardrive, but then I need extra hard drives to hold those images. And I already have two 80Gb ones setup. :angry: no more IDE connections IDE 1 has DVD ROM and DVD+-R/RW/DL and IDE 2 has 80GB and 80GB drives.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 01:29 PM~3857531
> *lucky bastard!!
> 
> I am just taking the CPU.....not like i'll have electricity to use it and keyboard, mouse and monitor can be replaced.  Also my renters insurance covers hardware so if something does happend you better believe I am claiming.  It dont cover software, so I am taking all that shit too....Discs and Activation Keys.  Getting my PC back to where it is now from scratch would take tooo long.  I need Ghost so I can image my hardrive, but then I need extra hard drives to hold those images.  And I already have two 80Gb ones setup. :angry:  no more IDE connections IDE 1 has DVD ROM and DVD+-R/RW/DL and IDE 2 has 80GB and 80GB drives.
> *


WHAT??!?!?! and i hope provok you dualhex and 87cutty didnt post cell phones i know magic didnt but cell phones might go down if certain towers break .... hope not but cat. 5 is a bitch...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 21 2005, 12:32 PM~3857546
> *WHAT??!?!?! and i hope provok you dualhex and 87cutty didnt post cell phones i know magic didnt but cell phones might go down if certain towers break .... hope not but cat. 5 is a bitch...
> *


Actually yes...I would give out my parents...but....ahh fuck it....713-643-3592
thats the parents crib so ladies no calling over there late at night looking for hexlovin after the hurricane is over


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

External HDs. I have two 200gig external HD.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im staying.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

good luck.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 01:34 PM~3857559
> *Actually yes...I would give out my parents...but....ahh fuck it....713-643-3592
> thats the parents crib so ladies no calling over there late at night looking for hexlovin after the hurricane is over
> *


hahahahahahaha :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 21 2005, 12:34 PM~3857565
> *External HDs. I have two 200gig external HD.
> *


Firewire or USB 2.0?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i went to get gas and exxon didnt have regular gas :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Emergency Contact Numbers


Provok 281-787-5894
Magic 713-645-9597
DualHex Mobile 281-217-6336 Parents Home 713-643-3592 I'll be by 45S @ 6-10
87Cutty 281-253-2553

Add to the list ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres mine

713 390 5979














:ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 12:38 PM~3857597
> *i went to get gas and exxon didnt have regular gas  :0
> *


is there medium at least cause I use that.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

832 860 2298 i leaving to dallas later today


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 12:37 PM~3857591
> *Firewire or USB 2.0?
> *


The HD have both connections.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 12:38 PM~3857597
> *i went to get gas and exxon didnt have regular gas  :0
> *


I filled up both my rides. $90


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Provok 281-787-5894
Magic 713-645-9597
DualHex Mobile 281-217-6336 Parents Home 713-643-3592 I'll be by 45S @ 6-10
87Cutty 281-253-2553
713Ridaz 832 860 2298
lone star 713 390 5979



Add to the list ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 21 2005, 11:47 AM~3857663
> *I feeled up both my rides. $90
> *


i had a little over 1/2 tank in the truck and it still took$41 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 01:48 PM~3857666
> *Provok  281-787-5894
> Magic  713-645-9597
> DualHex  Mobile 281-217-6336 Parents Home 713-643-3592 I'll be by 45S @ 6-10
> ...


Da BloCc Mobile 832-692-3890


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you fellas should go ahead and take pictures of anything u got worth anything, houses, furnitue, computers tvs etc.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 12:49 PM~3857676
> *you fellas should go ahead and take pictures of anything u got worth anything, houses, furnitue, computers tvs etc.
> *


darn (soon to be ex)wife took my camera!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

And the list grows!!

Provok 281-787-5894
Magic 713-645-9597
DualHex Mobile 281-217-6336 Parents Home 713-643-3592 I'll be by 45S @ 6-10
87Cutty 281-253-2553
713Ridaz 832 860 2298
lone star 713 390 5979
Da BloCc Mobile 832-692-3890 


Add to the list ....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I need a disposabe cam i guess


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 01:13 PM~3857384
> *prolly safer  WHOS from Katy?
> *


My girls uncle


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2005, 01:15 PM~3857408
> *Ill be in Katy... with my parents!
> 
> My neighborhood floods like crazy...
> *


Where at in Katy?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 01:34 PM~3857559
> *Actually yes...I would give out my parents...but....ahh fuck it....713-643-3592
> thats the parents crib so ladies no calling over there late at night looking for hexlovin after the hurricane is over
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 21 2005, 01:47 PM~3857663
> *I filled up both my rides. $90
> *


Yeah I filled mine up as well just in case I have to skiddadle


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just filled up my TC. Another $25.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 12:52 PM~3857695
> *And the list grows!!
> 
> Provok  281-787-5894
> ...


john 832-863-8981


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

anyone want dena's # :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 21 2005, 03:01 PM~3858217
> *anyone want dena's #  :biggrin:
> *


I already have it


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 21 2005, 02:02 PM~3858224
> *I already have it
> *


well arent we lucky. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Sep 21 2005, 03:01 PM~3858217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you have my new number ... :dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 21 2005, 02:06 PM~3858259
> *LOL :buttkick:
> 
> I don't think you have my new number ... :dunno:
> *


i do, i do :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Just turned into a Category 5....165mph


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

This sux.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

And the list grows!!

Provok 281-787-5894
Magic 713-645-9597
DualHex Mobile 281-217-6336 Parents Home 713-643-3592 I'll be by 45S @ 6-10
87Cutty 281-253-2553
713Ridaz 832 860 2298
lone star 713 390 5979
Da BloCc Mobile 832-692-3890 
Firmelows(john) 832-863-8981 


Add to the list ....


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

4:14 PM ET Update: Rita has been upgraded to a Category 5 hurricane with 165-mph winds. (CNN)


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 21 2005, 02:25 PM~3858382
> *4:14 PM ET Update: Rita has been upgraded to a Category 5 hurricane with 165-mph winds. (CNN)
> *


Got pics of your 84?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 21 2005, 02:27 PM~3858402
> *Got pics of your 84?
> *


just project pictures...its an undercover project


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:tears:










HOUSTON -- Hurricane Rita is now a top-of-the-scale Category 5 storm, packing winds of 165 mph, according to the National Hurricane Center.

Forecasters said the storm could be the most intense hurricane on record to ever hit Texas.

There's also concern that Rita, still about two days away from the Gulf Coast, could turn out to be one of the most powerful storms ever to strike the U.S. mainland.

Mandatory evacuation orders currently cover all of Galveston, Texas, low-lying sections of Houston and Corpus Christi, and a mostly empty New Orleans. In all, about 1 million people along the Gulf Coast have been told to get moving.

The hurricane is expected to make landfall along the central Texas coast sometime Saturday, but even a slight turn to the right could deal a devastating blow to New Orleans.

The storm is causing more jitters among those who saw what Katrina and its 145 mph winds did to the Gulf Coast. With Rita about two days away, thousands of Texas coast residents are getting out while the getting is good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 21 2005, 02:01 PM~3858647
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I will be working :angry: I am on the emergency response team for the city so I ghet stuck camping at the office until this is over.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 21 2005, 04:46 PM~3859862
> *I will be working  :angry:  I am on the emergency response team for the city so I ghet stuck camping at the office until this is over.
> *


dont feel bad im sleeping in the on call room all weekend.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 21 2005, 04:46 PM~3859862
> *I will be working  :angry:  I am on the emergency response team for the city so I ghet stuck camping at the office until this is over.
> *


sucks to be you.. but yea.. i put yo lowrider in my garage so if anything happens.... its not my fault.... lol .. be carefull im goin 2 san antonio 2 morrow


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2005, 03:20 PM~3858357
> *And the list grows!!
> 
> Provok  281-787-5894
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup provoke


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

waz up i hope my blazer can swim ill be here my cell 713 269 5138 or home 713 675 2087 hit me up if u need help


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 21 2005, 06:43 PM~3860434
> *sup provoke
> *


wut up dog? so your staying?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn the fuckin beltway is packed! bumper to bumper!! atms are out of money gas stations sold out.... :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Shit is crazy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 21 2005, 06:11 PM~3860647
> *Shit is crazy.
> *


better keep your heat if you have to go out. its gonna get crazy


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 07:17 PM~3860689
> *better keep your heat if you have to go out. its gonna get crazy
> *


Already loaded and cocked.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 21 2005, 06:19 PM~3860704
> *Already loaded and cocked.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i tried calling into houston but no phones work


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 06:20 PM~3860715
> *
> *


hey I got a motel room with those bad ass sheets DJLAtin wont shut up about..........

if you still need that room..........lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Sep 21 2005, 07:11 PM~3861108
> *hey I got a motel room with those bad ass sheets DJLAtin wont shut up about..........
> 
> if you still need that room..........lol
> *


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

* WE'RE ALL GUNNA DIE!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Took me over 2 1/2 hours to get from FM529 and Hwy6 to Hwy6 and I-10..............On a normal day its less than a 15 min ride........ Im so fucking beat and I still need to board my windows up! Im glad I had plywood in storage, Home Depot is selling plywood for $40 bux a sheet when thay have it!!!!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Hell yea it took my wife 4 hours to go 20 miles on 146.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2005, 10:46 PM~3861719
> *Took me over 2 1/2 hours to get from FM529 and Hwy6 to Hwy6 and I-10..............On  a normal day its less than a 15 min ride........ Im so fucking beat and I still need to board my windows up! Im glad I had plywood in storage, Home Depot is selling plywood for $40 bux a sheet when thay have it!!!!
> *


oh my damn!!!! :0


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 21 2005, 11:04 PM~3861846
> *Hell yea it took my wife 4 hours to go 20 miles on 146.
> *


sup jason your family staying?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 21 2005, 11:04 PM~3861848
> *oh my damn!!!! :0
> *


Not to mention I waited in line for gas an hour and 45mins today......... Sux!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2005, 11:07 PM~3861866
> *Not to mention I waited in line for gas an hour and 45mins today......... Sux!!!
> *


i heard some gas stations are running outta gas...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i been watching the news they saying it takes 5 hrs to get from downtown to greenspoint on 45. girl i know went to like 5 gas stations in SE and they didnt have gas.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 21 2005, 10:05 PM~3861852
> *sup jason your family staying?
> *


My parents are staying but my wife is leaving town and I have to work. :angry:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Gas stations all over town are out of gas I had to go to about 8-9 stations before I found gas. and then there where about 50 people waiting to pay $3 a gallon.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna work tomoro and then friday im going in around noon before the rain hits and im not comin home til maybe sunday night just hope my house isnt flooded


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 21 2005, 11:09 PM~3861877
> *My parents are staying but my wife is leaving town and I have to work.  :angry:
> *


damn work?... my job dismissed us until monday so im cool with it but not because money flow is a no go... not that i can do anything this weekend anyway but you get it... your wife head up north?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 10:11 PM~3861896
> *im gonna work tomoro and then friday im going in around noon before the rain hits and im not comin home til maybe sunday night just hope my house isnt flooded
> *


That is about my schedule but I don't know if I will get to come home after tommorow, just in case I am taking my cloths and other necessities with me in the morning.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I hope I still have a roof when I get home!!!   160mph winds expected 50 miles inland.....


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 21 2005, 10:12 PM~3861900
> *damn work?... my job dismissed us until monday so im cool with it but not because money flow is a no go... not that i can do anything this weekend anyway but you get it... your wife head up north?
> *


No she is heading to san antonio. I have to go to work because I am part of the emergency response team for the city I have to be on site incase the water system is comprimised.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 21 2005, 09:13 PM~3861905
> *That is about my schedule but I don't know if I will get to come home after tommorow, just in case I am taking my cloths and other necessities with me in the morning.
> *


yea im taking about 4 days of work clothes and a couple days of regualr clothes, taking my important papers and some cash and credit cards. should be ok.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

We sent one my employees to the store today to buy us a 5 day supply of food and then I went and bought my own stash of tuna cup o soup and vienna sausages just in case.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 21 2005, 11:15 PM~3861922
> *No she is heading to san antonio. I have to go to work because I am part of the emergency response team for the city I have to be on site incase the water system is comprimised.
> *


Well im happy to know someone is working on keeping the water system uncomprimised...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 11:15 PM~3861924
> *yea im taking about 4 days of work clothes and a couple days of regualr clothes, taking my important papers and some cash and credit cards. should be ok.
> *


I filled all my cars up with gas, I have a generator and 6 gallons of gas for that, water, ice, and plenty of food. All we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

get some miller lite and it will be all good :biggrin:


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 21 2005, 10:18 PM~3861938
> *Well im happy to know someone is working on keeping the water system uncomprimised...
> *


I would still recommend that anyone staying in town stock up on water if you can't get bottled water fill up any clean container you can with tap water and store it in a cool place.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2005, 11:18 PM~3861939
> *I filled all my cars up with gas, I have a generator and 6 gallons of gas for that, water, ice, and plenty of food. All we can do is hope for the best.
> *


did you have a generator before or did you buy one for tha hurricane?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 11:20 PM~3861951
> *get some miller lite and it will be all good  :biggrin:
> *


I have some Sol  

I also have a 45 gallon tank in my company truck full of clean water


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about looters. ???


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 21 2005, 11:20 PM~3861952
> *I would still recommend that anyone staying in town stock up on water if you can't get bottled water fill up any clean container you can with tap water and store it in a cool place.
> *


well we have lots of water but who is too tell if they are prepared correctly until the time comes...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 21 2005, 11:21 PM~3861959
> *did you have a generator before or did you buy one for tha hurricane?
> *


I had it. I use one on my work truck daily. So I feel lucky to have it....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 11:23 PM~3861971
> *what about looters. ???
> *


Got the pump with slugs...... No buck shot!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2005, 09:26 PM~3861996
> *Got the pump with slugs...... No buck shot!!!
> *


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2005, 11:26 PM~3861996
> *Got the pump with slugs...... No buck shot!!!
> *


i got a high powered sniper rifle so i can make them think they got away... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if tropical storm allison flooded all that it did....what will a cat 5 hurricane do???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2005, 11:28 PM~3862013
> *if tropical storm allison flooded all that it did....what will a cat 5 hurricane do???
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

now they talkin about its gonna hit freeport :0


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:dunno: 
I hope that if it does hit us it comes in quick that die out fast because I don't want my house flooded. I talked to the nieghbor and he said the houses on our street have never flooded and he has lived here since 78. But I don't know I live about 5 miles from sylvan beach I hope the storm surge isn't too high.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

goodluck to everyone who is staying hope everything turns out well im heading out to san anto in the a.m.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 21 2005, 11:39 PM~3862107
> *goodluck to everyone who is staying hope everything turns out well im heading out to san anto in the a.m.
> *


Be Safe and good luck.


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 21 2005, 10:32 PM~3862046
> *:dunno:
> I hope that if it does hit us it comes in quick that die out fast because I don't want my house flooded. I talked to the nieghbor and he said the houses on our street have never flooded and he has lived here since 78. But I don't know I live about 5 miles from sylvan beach I hope the storm surge isn't too high.
> *


Jason i am not talking shit but if it was me i would take your car to your moms house til this all blows over because i know how much you love time taker to have it flood out it sure wont flood there be safe Jason


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Ken why did you stay?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 22 2005, 07:41 AM~3863724
> *Ken why did you stay?
> *


im going to work. going to sleep at the hospital firday night and saturday night , if its safe, will be home sunday night after work....hospital has back up generators, food, water, showers, ....probably one of the safest places in town....


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2005, 07:53 AM~3863780
> *im going to work. going to sleep at the hospital firday night and saturday night , if its safe, will be home sunday night after work....hospital has back up generators, food, water, showers, ....probably one of the safest places in town....
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2005, 10:53 AM~3863780
> *im going to work. going to sleep at the hospital firday night and saturday night , if its safe, will be home sunday night after work....hospital has back up generators, food, water, showers, ....probably one of the safest places in town....
> *


Plus you got this guy servin up Ice Cold Heineken, What more could you ask for?

*ICE COLD BEER HEEEEEEEEERE!*


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2005, 08:53 AM~3863780
> *im going to work. going to sleep at the hospital firday night and saturday night , if its safe, will be home sunday night after work....hospital has back up generators, food, water, showers, ....probably one of the safest places in town....
> *


be safe.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna take my camera cuz im sure there will damage to buildings...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2005, 11:06 AM~3863839
> *im gonna take my camera cuz im sure there will damage to buildings...
> *



U got the 64 in Storage?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 22 2005, 08:08 AM~3863847
> *U got the 64 in Storage?
> *


naw i got it in the garage with a bunch of shit on top of it ..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2005, 11:09 AM~3863851
> *naw i got it in the garage with a bunch of shit on top of it ..
> *


 :angry: :nono:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

damn Houston just ordered a mandatory evacuation.. :0


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

:wave: tha barbeque's at my house today..... gettin boring no where's to go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

taking a break from boarding up my house. tried to go to jack in box but this side is a ghost town...


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2005, 03:09 PM~3865885
> *taking a break from boarding up my house. tried to go to jack in box but this side is a ghost town...
> *


wut part of town u in ....in rite off 45 and telephone road


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 22 2005, 02:33 PM~3865629
> *:wave: tha barbeque's  at my house today..... gettin boring no where's to go
> *


That sounds like fun, lets have a Hurricane party :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2005, 03:09 PM~3865885
> *taking a break from boarding up my house. tried to go to jack in box but this side is a ghost town...
> *


Heck yeah, everything is closed round these parts


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 22 2005, 04:28 PM~3866404
> *wut part of town u in ....in rite off 45 and telephone road
> *


Mayne you ain't that far. I'm right off Broadway & Bellfort


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Boarded up my house today... Mom's safe out in Katy...LeCab is locked down... Now we wait :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah we holding down the fort over here


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Everybody....... 

God bless and all that good stuff, hope to see you guys soon


----------



## Cheapsuit_n_Switchez (Jan 30, 2005)

oh well cheap suit is off to VIETNAM  



-neptunez-


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

yea every 1 take care


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 22 2005, 02:28 PM~3866404
> *wut part of town u in ....in rite off 45 and telephone road
> *


beltway 8 and fondren...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we just went and parked one of my pops rides in garage in the medical center...so a tree doesnt land on it here at the house :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2005, 05:24 PM~3866713
> *yeah we holding down the fort over here
> *


Doing the same thing on my side


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wazzup Hamnizzle :wave: You ready for Ms. RIta


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

i just got into Dallas today...i left houston last night at 9:00pm and i didnt get to dallas til 11:00am...dammm about 14hr drive!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 22 2005, 05:23 PM~3867025
> *i just got into Dallas today...i left houston last night at 9:00pm and i didnt get to dallas til 11:00am...dammm about 14hr drive!!!
> *


dizam man


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 22 2005, 06:23 PM~3867025
> *i just got into Dallas today...i left houston last night at 9:00pm and i didnt get to dallas til 11:00am...dammm about 14hr drive!!!
> *


Damn that's a long drive...My girl left this morning to Katy at 1am and got there at 2pm


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2005, 04:23 PM~3867030
> *dizam man
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I just want to tell all the Houston Homies to watch yo asses and keep the faith...Be careful out there and don't be trying no heroic shit trying to save your material things...May god be with us all


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Take care every one staying in Houston I am in Fort Woth if I can do any thing to help pm me. God Bless.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I just hope it doesn't flood cuzz my ass can't swim


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 22 2005, 05:33 PM~3867096
> *I just hope it doesn't flood cuzz my ass can't swim
> *


you didnt get a chance to buy the floties man


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

<<<<<<full of that bbq :barf:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2005, 06:33 PM~3867101
> *you didnt get a chance to buy the floties man
> *


I tried but there ain't no open stores...I'm just glad I caught the corner store before they closed. Stocked up on chips, sodas, water, burritos, and cookies. Got some charcoal also to cook up some fajitas if we can't use the stove


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

i got about 12 cases de aqua left if ya buy some :thumbsup: i got from ma job $4.00 a case wit 6 gallons in the case


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

we'll be open on monday maybe :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 22 2005, 06:38 PM~3867129
> *i got about 12 cases de aqua left if ya buy some :thumbsup:  i got from ma job $4.00 a case  wit 6 gallons in the case
> *


 :0 You slangin water?...Do you deliver?


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

no no deliver dont wanna waste ma gas


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 22 2005, 05:47 PM~3867178
> *no no deliver dont wanna waste ma gas
> *


loaded up a full tank last night


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2005, 06:53 PM~3867216
> *loaded up a full tank last night
> *


yeah same here


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

i got 3 vehicles with half a tank each


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nothin else to do but drink so fuck it


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2005, 06:25 PM~3867417
> *nothin else to do but drink so fuck it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

If any of yall die... can i have yo car??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 22 2005, 07:57 PM~3868016
> *If any of yall die... can i have yo car??
> *


dude this aint shit to joke about :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=285984]
caught goofy evacuating :biggrin:































































j/k lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*****....u asked me to drive it out of town for you..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2005, 07:25 PM~3867417
> *nothin else to do but drink so fuck it
> *


I bought the last 3 12 packs of bud lite at the corner Paki store!!! Ive had 8..... Im saving te rest for tomorrow night


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 22 2005, 09:21 PM~3868466
> ******....u asked me to drive it out of town for you..
> *


thanks but i didnt tell u to load it up with ur peeps....lol


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2005, 11:16 PM~3868871
> *thanks but i didnt tell u to load it up with ur peeps....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2005, 09:16 PM~3868871
> *thanks but i didnt tell u to load it up with ur peeps....lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 22 2005, 10:37 PM~3869044
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wheres da block???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up big hazard


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 22 2005, 10:38 PM~3869061
> *wheres da block???
> *


ask magic


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Da SEA BLOCC :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 22 2005, 11:40 PM~3869077
> *wuz up big hazard
> *


Wazzup homie you ready for this damn thing


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2005, 11:40 PM~3869080
> *ask magic
> *


ask me what


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuckin freeways are empty


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 12:09 AM~3869348
> *fuckin freeways are empty
> *


Everythings empty...It's like a freaking ghost town out there


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

I HOPE THAT SHIT DONT HIT TOO HARD , EVERYBODY BE SAFE OUT THERE !


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2005, 08:16 PM~3868141
> *dude this aint shit to joke about :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


dont have a negative attitude.. im stuck in a flood zone just like some of yall are... ima have to watch out for that rain, if it gets high enough.. ima started jackinup tha car and throw bricks under it.....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Damn. A fucking bus blew up and like 20 people died. Already people are dieing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 06:33 AM~3870763
> *Damn. A fucking bus blew up and like 20 people died. Already people are dieing.
> *


old folks too. i applied for that place when i was 16 got the job but never went.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 23 2005, 01:09 AM~3869348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmm... Two Possible Looters. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

you all will be in my prayers


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2005, 08:48 AM~3870937
> *Hmmmmmmm... Two Possible Looters. :biggrin:
> *


Beware of the owner cuz the owner is a shooter. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 11:21 AM~3871075
> *Beware of the owner cuz the owner is a shooter.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i sprayed painted in my garage that looters will be shot on site :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

watch that 64


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its in the garage with a bunch of shit on top of it. i just hope one of these trees dont fall on the house.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Not that many people left my hood so I don't think we gotta worry about looters.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Sup Ham? You in Dallas?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2005, 09:48 AM~3870937
> *Hmmmmmmm... Two Possible Looters. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Just wanna tell all fello ridaz be careful both u and yur families!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 23 2005, 10:05 AM~3871000
> *you all will be in my prayers
> *


Thanks homie, we gonna need all the help we can get


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what you fools gonna do when the power goes out?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 08:54 AM~3871274
> *Sup Ham? You in Dallas?
> *


yea i got here yesterday...where u at??


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 11:01 AM~3871312
> *so what you fools gonna do when the power goes out?
> *


turn on my flashlight and pray my ass off


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 23 2005, 10:03 AM~3871322
> *yea i got here yesterday...where u at??
> *


H-town. Gotta hold down the fort. 

Good luck to everyone. Heard there might not be gas for a couple of days. Hope the electricity doesn't go down for long. Hope the flooding is not too bad. I think we might need to do a lot of volenteer work in this coming weeks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 09:21 AM~3871413
> *H-town. Gotta hold down the fort.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Heard there might not be gas for a couple of days. Hope the electricity doesn't go down for long. Hope the flooding is not too bad. I think we might need to do a lot of volenteer work in this coming weeks.
> *


im off monday and tues.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 10:47 AM~3871518
> *im off monday and tues.
> *


I hope people don't depend on the govt. to take care of everything. We as a city need to do as much as we can. We can donate cloths and food we don't need and we can try to build our hoods back up. I sure if everyone does what they can, we will be OK.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 12:47 PM~3871518
> *im off monday and tues.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Looters already hit the EZ Pawn on Westhiemer. :angry: I'm as ready as I'll ever be!  :machinegun:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Be safe mijos...


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 22 2005, 08:57 PM~3868016
> *If any of yall die... can i have yo car??
> *


good luck with the bayou cabron  ........i finally got some gas by wayside on long drive .....$30 for a half a tank


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

ex214 did you stay here too?


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

we left 5:30 in the morning on Wednesday and when we got to dallas there were no mothafucking rooms left we had to drive all te way to bfe oklahoma to get this room at 6:00 at night

:angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 23 2005, 01:22 PM~3872086
> *ex214  did you stay here too?
> *


Dude ... I left here on Wednesday night ... after driving 18 hours in a big ass circle ... I ended up back home ... it was some bullshit ... 8 hours of driving until I finally found a gas station - just in time cause I was about to get stuck on the freeway ... I finally said fuck it and came back home ... if it's my time ... it's my time ... I had my two daughters (5 and 7 years old) and my Grandma (85 years old) with me ... it was sooooooo hot and exhausting ... we're going to hold down the fort and pray 

Hey firmelows .... do you know anywhere I can get some gas or ice around here? :biggrin: I've got some, but would like to get more ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just passed by a liquor store and there was a line waiting to get in. Good luck on finding anything.


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

i didnt try to go no where didnt wanna get stuck didnt wanna leave ma car


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

And the list grows!!

Provok 281-787-5894
Magic 713-645-9597
DualHex Mobile 281-217-6336 Parents Home 713-643-3592 I'll be by 45S @ 6-10
87Cutty 281-253-2553
713Ridaz 832 860 2298
lone star 713 390 5979 :ugh:
Da BloCc Mobile 832-692-3890 
Firmelows(john) 832-863-8981 
slimonthabumperrrrrr (slim)281-772-2607
ex214girl (Dena) 832-277-0205

add to tha list.....


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

liquor store over here with no line ...the store that got a line is the church's ....i wanted some chicken but too many peeps waitn prolly bout 15- 20


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 01:38 PM~3872200
> *And the list grows!!
> 
> Provok  281-787-5894
> ...


lucky charms ( richard ) 832-858-3420


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 12:28 PM~3872132
> *Dude ... I left here on Wednesday night ... after driving 18 hours in a big ass circle ... I ended up back home ... it was some bullshit ... 8 hours of driving until I finally found a gas station - just in time cause I was about to get stuck on the freeway ... I finally said fuck it and came back home ... if it's my time ... it's my time ... I had my two daughters (5 and 7 years old) and my Grandma (85 years old) with me ... it was sooooooo hot and exhausting ... we're going to hold down the fort and pray
> 
> Hey firmelows .... do you know anywhere I can get some gas or ice around here? :biggrin:  I've got some, but would like to get more ...
> *


Girl please be safe


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 01:35 PM~3872174
> *Just passed by a liquor store and there was a line waiting to get in. Good luck on finding anything.
> *


damn ... that's what I'm looking for ... lol ... my Dad already polished off my bottle of Crown Special Reserve ... lol ... we're fully stocked with water, food and supplies (battery operated radio, batteries, flashlights, etc .. )


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 23 2005, 01:42 PM~3872230
> *Girl please be safe
> *


I will, girl ... Thanks


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

i got about 100 gallons of water still in boxes .. no batteries no flashlights.. i got glo sticks .lol and about 4 car batteries from ma switches.. plenty food, snacks, and beer iced down


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

88 gallons just sold two boxes


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 11:01 AM~3871312
> *so what you fools gonna do when the power goes out?
> *


got a bunch of ice chests with food, etc ... Sparkletts delivers to my house on a regular basis and I always order more than I need because I take some next door to my Grandma each time ... I have about 10-5 gallon bottles of water plus a bunch of sports bottled water ... got candles, flashlights, battery operated radios and dry foods/snacks ... I've got my video camera and digital camera ready to take pics .... hopefully I can post soon after the storm ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

well i went looking for ice.....nada.......i know an ice machine just need bolt cutters lol........when the storm hits im gonna go outside and take some pics


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Everyone take care. It's almost here.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

when is it scheduled to hit?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I just took this pic of my Mom's house (where I'm staying) ... check out the clouds ... :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 23 2005, 02:20 PM~3872899
> *when is it scheduled to hit?
> *


the eye tommorrow at 5 am


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

getin a lil windy there lil buddy!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 23 2005, 02:22 PM~3872912
> *the eye tommorrow at 5 am
> *


The director of the Texas Division of Emergency Management, said that parts of the state would start feeling tropical storm force winds about 3 p.m. (4 p.m. ET).


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im at the job i got 4 days of clothes with me :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 23 2005, 02:26 PM~3872935
> *The director of the Texas Division of Emergency Management, said that parts of the state would start feeling tropical storm force winds about 3 p.m. (4 p.m. ET).
> *


yeah but the eye is the bad part


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

new orleans is gonna be under water again too


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Anyone need a place to stay?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 23 2005, 02:27 PM~3872940
> *yeah but the eye is the bad part
> *


actually, Surrounding the eye is the region of most intense winds and rainfall called the eye wall


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Sep 23 2005, 03:28 PM~3872948
> *Anyone need a place to stay?
> *


can't get out of town ... no gas, traffic backed up from Dallas, San Antonio, Austin to more than half way back to Houston :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 23 2005, 03:25 PM~3872930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup peeps we took off from HOUSTON Wednesday at around 5:30pm and didn't make it to PLANO (outskirts of Dallas) till Thursday at 2:00 pm. The drive was unbelievable so many people trying to get the hell out of town. That shit sucked. If ur in D-town or surrounding areas and need anything give me a call and I'll see what I can do. GOD BLESS YOU ALL. 
713-303-5056 NICK


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

aww nick y u runnin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2005, 02:42 PM~3873058
> *Sup peeps we took off from HOUSTON Wednesday at around 5:30pm and didn't make it to PLANO (outskirts of Dallas) till Thursday at 2:00 pm. The drive was unbelievable so many people trying to get the hell out of town. That shit sucked. If ur in D-town or surrounding areas and need anything give me a call and I'll see what I can do. GOD BLESS YOU ALL.
> 713-303-5056 NICK
> *


good to see ur safe homie


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 23 2005, 02:45 PM~3873085
> *aww nick  y u runnin
> *


CAUSE I CAN. Yall boys be safe and i'll see yall when i get back.


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

nice house dena
:thumbsup:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

how u gonna make the true eminence show being way out there


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 23 2005, 02:50 PM~3873125
> *how u gonna make the true eminence show being way out there
> *


hey has it been officially cncelled yet?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 20 2005, 03:24 PM~3852345
> *I got a 9mm, fo five, gauge, AK and a smile.  :biggrin:
> *



same here plus a 30-06 with a scope


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 23 2005, 02:51 PM~3873132
> *same here plus a 30-06 with a scope
> *


pienche sniper :biggrin:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 23 2005, 03:50 PM~3873128
> *hey has it been officially cncelled yet?
> *


yeah prolly so... i gotta stick and some lighter fluid :biggrin: but dat kuz we barbequeing again


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 23 2005, 02:45 PM~3873088
> *good to see ur safe homie
> *


Thanx dawg, can't wait to see yall when I get back, if I go back. depending on how bad it is . If we don't have anything to go back to we might just stay in Plano or go to CALI with the rest of my family. :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2005, 02:54 PM~3873164
> *Thanx dawg, can't wait to see yall when I get back, if I go back. depending on how bad it is . If we don't have anything to go back to we might just stay in Plano or go to CALI with the rest of my family.  :dunno:
> *


yeah homie its not gonna be that bad.............


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

man precinct 6 rollin 3 deep per car over here


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 23 2005, 02:55 PM~3873171
> *yeah homie its not gonna be that bad.............
> *


Man i hope not.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2005, 02:56 PM~3873180
> *Man i hope not.
> *


at least it dropped from a cat 5 to a cat 3


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

sup NES


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

nasty ness


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

Ness still here? or you run like ^^^^NIX


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Wilcrest and I-10....... 20 car line up for gas but Im full!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2005, 02:58 PM~3873209
> *Wicrest and I-10....... 20 car line up for gas but Im full!!
> *


full here too


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

so peeps i guess its true what they say, bout giving hurricanes female names ,cuz they take every dam thing you got. (((((((((((((((run))))))))))))))))) besafe peeps.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 23 2005, 02:57 PM~3873184
> *at least it dropped from a cat 5 to a cat 3
> *


I didn't take any chances I drove the Burban my sister drove the Caprice and my dad trailered the Impala.


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

just got ma full tank today and nex to me some refugees on foot with buckets and water gallon containers were fightin with this old man over who was next in line


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 23 2005, 02:58 PM~3873204
> *Ness still here?  or you  run like  ^^^^NIX
> *


If u and ur " BIKE" needed a ride u shoulda called me I had room in "1" of my "3" cars. Slow ur roll homie ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

naw im in austin what should have been a 2 1/2 drive turn out to be 12. got on the grass and shit fuckit.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

better be safe then sorry .


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Sep 23 2005, 03:04 PM~3873248
> *naw im in austin what should have been a 2 1/2 drive turn out to be 12. got on the grass and shit fuckit.
> *


I'm glad to see that ur uot of harms way dawg. Yall be safe homie.


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

dam a girl from ma job took 20 hrs. to get there.......ma bike over there in p-town by the beltway :thumbsdown: but ma car here with me :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gettin a lil more windy there lil buddy!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 01:31 PM~3872971
> *yup
> 
> yup
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2005, 10:29 AM~3871710
> *Looters already hit the EZ Pawn on Westhiemer.  :angry: I'm as ready as I'll ever be!   :machinegun:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn po'pos rollin deep down my way...all the gas stations are jam packed with laws


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

lol they told ma sisters go home just kuz they were walkin in the blocc


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

call me if u need anything 713 390 5979


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

an I drove into dallas from northside left 3am fri. and it took us 17hrs. man that shit was fucked up on 59 people broke down over heated out of gas all that shit. I had 4 of my pitts in the back of my truck getting beat on by the sun… I tied a sheet across to try and shade them then I had to wet them down every hour. And the bad part is that my parents after 12 hrs. and we were right near Livingston they heard the storm might turn so they said man fuck this traffic and they turned around and headed home. Well at least it looks like Houston wont get hit as hard as they had thought. Now to plan the trip home…..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

How the weather where you are?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IMO i think people over-reacted with the evacuations. its always safe than sorry but people in nice brick houses in woodlands spring conroe, willowbrook, i dont think they really need to evacuate. people from east side, pasadena baytown texas city dickinson etc they are the ones who should leave. people saw pictures of new orleans with water to the roof tops and think that is going to happen here.....chances are its not going to be like that....


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah chances are it wont be like that now the storm turned a lil and slowed down a lil but if that didn’t happen then the people that waited would be stuck.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 12:38 PM~3872200
> *And the list grows!!
> 
> Provok  281-787-5894
> ...


waz up jus here getting ready 4 this bitch hit me up if you need something and ill see what i can do cell 713 269 5138 and home 713 675 2087


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

anyone gettin rain yet??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no rain just wind and dark clouds i brougth my digi cam to work so i can take pics if it damages buildings over here


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

this krazy


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=286974]
[attachmentid=286972]

pre picks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=286976]
[attachmentid=286975]
looks we are having good time


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 21 2005, 01:01 PM~3858217
> *anyone want dena's #  :biggrin:
> *



i will get off the men's restroom wall :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

I would like know who is still in town & what part of town.. imma in the northwest off [email protected] fairbanks...If anyone nearby needs any help call me hm#713-937-1067 and Cell 713-248-1759.. Good luck everyone...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 23 2005, 06:12 PM~3874099
> *I would like know who is still in town & what part of town.. imma in the northwest off [email protected] fairbanks...If anyone nearby needs any help call me hm#713-937-1067 and Cell 713-248-1759.. Good luck everyone...
> *


same here i am in the southwest...stafford tx any one needs any help if i can call 832 863 8981 john


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm still seeing people outside. Riding bikes, walking and driving around.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

just strated to rain over here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just started here fuckin cafeteria shut the door in my face. closed til midnight.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 05:36 PM~3874266
> *just started here fuckin cafeteria shut the door in my face. closed til midnight.
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just started raing over here. People still outside. We keep you posted as long as I can.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

My aunt down the street said the lights already started flickering. Might be out of power soon.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 07:36 PM~3874266
> *just started here fuckin cafeteria shut the door in my face. closed til midnight.
> *


 well that sux lil buddy  call me if you want me to bring you some food :ugh:

... a rainbow came out before it started to rain ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Magic, I was worried about you. Didn't see you posting. Where you at?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

looking north


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

looking south :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 06:01 PM~3874389
> * well that sux lil buddy   call me if you want me to bring you some food :ugh:
> 
> ... a rainbow came out before it started to rain ...
> *


its ok there lil buddy i walked over to st lukes and got some beef tips over noodles :biggrin: 

the sky was lookin red and cloudy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you fools will prolly lose power i should stay on cuz they got backup generators...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 23 2005, 08:13 PM~3874463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miralo miralo ... muy chingon ... lol ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just looked out the window and there is a crane. the garage is 10 stories its about 13 stories tall.........bitch is already swaying? :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

brah ... it's windy as hell outside brah ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bruh, my dick gets hard everytime the wind blows


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

uh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 06:25 PM~3874526
> *uh
> *


  :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 23 2005, 06:01 PM~3873726
> *waz up jus here getting ready 4 this bitch hit me up if you need something and ill see what i can do cell 713 269 5138 and home 713 675 2087
> *


   your mom? did she stay too?


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 08:22 PM~3874514
> *bruh, my dick gets hard everytime the wind blows
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 08:25 PM~3874527
> *  :uh:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

startin to get sleepyand bored


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

might as well sleep then ... it's supposed to hit land around 1-2am


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

thinkin bout sleep now and stay awake all nite watchin this thing pass


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 23 2005, 08:34 PM~3874580
> *thinkin bout sleep now and stay awake all nite watchin this thing pass
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 08:22 PM~3874514
> *bruh, my dick gets hard everytime the wind blows
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 06:27 PM~3874547
> *:tongue:
> *


how hard huh


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

cheers to every1(drink Corona)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2005, 06:38 PM~3874601
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 08:46 PM~3874632
> *how hard huh
> *


you got my text message :tongue:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 23 2005, 08:46 PM~3874634
> *cheers to every1(drink Corona)
> *


You suck .. my Dad and I were looking for beer today ... lol :happysad:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 08:06 PM~3874730
> *You suck .. my Dad and I were looking for beer today ... lol :happysad:
> *


I got a brand new bottle of Vodka and a 5 cans of Bud Light.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just heard power went out in some areas.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 08:04 PM~3874401
> *Magic, I was worried about you. Didn't see you posting. Where you at?
> *


Don't worry to much about me i'm cool. I'm in the SE of Houston


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 09:06 PM~3874730
> *You suck .. my Dad and I were looking for beer today ... lol :happysad:
> *


I got extra beer if you want it, I ain't gonna drink it


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wazzup Goofster did you evacuate or stay behind


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 09:16 PM~3874790
> *Just heard power went out in some areas.
> *


Did for a min on the west side but is back on. At least Im wireless now. I wont have LIL withdraws :biggrin: .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2005, 07:28 PM~3874857
> *Did for a min on the west side but is back on. At least Im wireless now. I wont have LIL withdraws :biggrin: .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 23 2005, 07:25 PM~3874841
> *Wazzup Goofster did you evacuate or stay behind
> *


yea im here in the nawf side.. :uh: at my inlaws..i hope my house that i just bought in SE :biggrin: ...holds up its getting windy...i put ply wood all over it... ..i herad that ice blocc is in gtown riding the wave o a piece of plywood... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 09:29 PM~3874861
> *:uh:
> *


Got my generator too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2005, 07:30 PM~3874870
> *Got my generator too
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

firmelows aka anonymous i see u on here.. post fucker.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wasssuuuuuppppppppppppp


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

goofy where is bloCC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kinda quiet i was expecting worse...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 09:30 PM~3874866
> *yea im here in the nawf side.. :uh: at my inlaws..i hope my house that i just bought in SE :biggrin: ...holds up its getting windy...i put ply wood all over it... ..i herad that ice blocc is in gtown riding the wave o a piece of plywood... :biggrin:
> *


If you want I'll go check on your house laterz


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 23 2005, 09:40 PM~3874911
> *goofy where is bloCC
> *


He's at his house, I talked to him a little while ago


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Still see some people driving around.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 23 2005, 07:40 PM~3874911
> *goofy where is bloCC
> *


hes holdin down the Sea Wall... :biggrin: "Da Sea Blocc"


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 09:44 PM~3874937
> *hes holdin down the Sea Wall... :biggrin:  "Da Sea Blocc"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

is everyones lolo safe??? got mine in the garage jacked up...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 08:49 PM~3874950
> *is everyones lolo safe??? got mine in the garage jacked up...
> *


i hear the bloCc is on his way


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

fkd up about New Orleans ... guess Galveston will be the #1 Mardi Gras spot from now on :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 08:50 PM~3874955
> *fkd up about New Orleans ... guess Galveston will be the #1 Mardi Gras spot from now on  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

anyone watch the news when some foo was swimming in gtown....police arrested his ass :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 07:43 PM~3874933
> *Still see some people driving around.
> *


u know they are up to no good....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 08:54 PM~3874986
> *anyone watch the news when some foo was swimming in gtown....police arrested his ass :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why they arrest him. This is a free country.

BTW, I saw the guy swimming. Storm wasn't that bad yet.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 07:56 PM~3874999
> *Why they arrest him. This is a free country.
> 
> BTW, I saw the guy swimming. Storm wasn't that bad yet.
> *


cause gtown was mandatory evacution....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 09:56 PM~3874999
> *Why they arrest him. This is a free country.
> 
> BTW, I saw the guy swimming. Storm wasn't that bad yet.
> *


It's a free country ... but there are laws to obide by ... and if the city says get out of the damn water and evacuate then you have to do just that ... that guy was surfing ... they had already asked him to get out and leave ... I guess sometimes you have to "save people from themselves" ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 07:59 PM~3875019
> *It's a free country ... but there are laws to obide by ... and if the city says get out of the damn water and evacuate then you have to do just that ... that guy was surfing ... they had already asked him to get out and leave ... I guess sometimes you have to "save people from themselves" ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

i wonder if i will get arrested for fishing.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 10:00 PM~3875021
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

anyone got cable..put it on channel 422... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 08:02 PM~3875031
> *:ugh:
> *


u wanna come up ther ei can say youre a family member and u can stay all weekend...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 09:54 PM~3874986
> *anyone watch the news when some foo was swimming in gtown....police arrested his ass :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah, that fool was trying to surf at 4 in the morning


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 08:59 PM~3875019
> *It's a free country ... but there are laws to obide by ... and if the city says get out of the damn water and evacuate then you have to do just that ... that guy was surfing ... they had already asked him to get out and leave ... I guess sometimes you have to "save people from themselves" ...
> *


I guess I saw another guy cuz I the guy wasn't surfing. Just injoying himself.

I saw a cop trying to convince an old lady to go to a shelter and she said she was going to ride it out at her hotel room. They said thay can't make her. It was her choice.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 10:03 PM~3875036
> *anyone got cable..put it on channel 422... :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: Call Girl Wives :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

95,000 people without power untill after the storm.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 08:05 PM~3875062
> *:uh: Call Girl Wives :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nice......


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Man I thought Houston was grimy..Man all you cats runnin from a little rain... :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 10:03 PM~3875038
> *u wanna come up ther ei can say youre a family member and u can stay all weekend...
> *


:tongue: msg sent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 08:06 PM~3875067
> *95,000 people without power untill after the storm.
> *


damn it aint even hit yet!!!! gas is going to be a problem all of next week watch...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

you mention the BloCc enough he will show up....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 10:03 PM~3875038
> *u wanna come up ther ei can say youre a family member and u can stay all weekend...
> *


pimp


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 11:08 PM~3875080
> *damn it aint even hit yet!!!! gas is going to be a problem all of next week watch...
> *


SIT IN YOUR BUNKER! LAYITLOW,EAT,SLEEP,N SHIT IN IT! THATS ALL U NEED.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2005, 08:10 PM~3875089
> *SIT IN YOUR BUNKER! LAYITLOW,EAT,SLEEP,N SHIT IN IT! THATS ALL U NEED.
> *


dont forget one of these good looking ICU nurses to pass the time


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 10:05 PM~3875062
> *:uh: Call Girl Wives :uh:
> *


Damn I wish I had cable right about now


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

whos going to Mac Gregor park sunday??? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2005, 11:11 PM~3875090
> *dont forget one of these good looking ICU nurses to pass the time
> *


IN THE DARKROOM HOMIE,IN THE DARKROOM.....THEY DONT KNOW NUTHIN' ABOUT THAT DARKROOM.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 10:05 PM~3875060
> *I guess I saw another guy cuz I the guy wasn't surfing. Just injoying himself.
> 
> I saw a cop trying to convince an old lady to go to a shelter and she said she was going to ride it out at her hotel room. They said thay can't make her. It was her choice.
> *


that was the same guy ... the officials freaked out cause they had only found his board ... then they found him just swimming :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 10:12 PM~3875100
> *whos going to Mac Gregor park sunday??? :biggrin:
> *


I am :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2005, 08:12 PM~3875101
> *IN THE DARKROOM HOMIE,IN THE DARKROOM.....THEY DONT KNOW NUTHIN' ABOUT THAT DARKROOM.
> *


where u think im sleeping!!! got a box fan and everything!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 23 2005, 08:09 PM~3875086
> *you mention the BloCc enough he will show up....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 23 2005, 09:11 PM~3875092
> *Damn I wish I had cable right about now
> *


I got pornos on DVDs. Should of made you some copies. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 23 2005, 08:13 PM~3875111
> *I am  :biggrin:
> *


besure to have your polo rain boots on :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 10:16 PM~3875125
> *besure to have your polo rain boots on :biggrin:
> *


Fo' Sho :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

hamnizzie up in DTOWN...wut it do homie..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

super windy and rain coming down hard here now ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 08:19 PM~3875142
> *super windy and rain coming down hard here now ...
> *


take shelter.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 23 2005, 10:14 PM~3875118
> *I got pornos on DVDs. Should of made you some copies.  :biggrin:
> *


maybe next time


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 08:19 PM~3875141
> *hamnizzie up in DTOWN...wut it do homie..
> *


chillin chillin...just here kickin it!..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 23 2005, 08:22 PM~3875161
> *chillin chillin...just here kickin it!..
> *


all my family is in PLANO....  ..i couldnt make it it man..i was on hardy toll rd for 4hrs wed. night....turned around...i was fallen asleep, my lil boy was crying and being fussie....no gas any where..fuck that...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

dude ... you thought trying to evacuate was bad ... it's going to be a super duper bitch for all the folks trying to get back into town after the storm ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Big ass fire in G-Town. A couple of buildings.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn it's gettin windy out there


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 23 2005, 07:26 PM~3874540
> *   your mom?  did she stay too?
> *


no just me


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 10:26 PM~3875180
> *all my family is in PLANO....  ..i couldnt make it it man..i was on hardy toll rd for 4hrs wed. night....turned around...i was fallen asleep, my lil boy was crying and being fussie....no gas any where..fuck that...
> *


ma boy joe took 40 hrs to reach san anto...ran outta gas half way there


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Lights just started to flicker


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Looters got caught trying to steal shit from a Wal-Mart. Some of them were from N.O.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lol ... figures ...


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

dam refugees


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

190,000 people without power.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 24 2005, 12:38 AM~3875800
> *190,000 people without power.
> *


OK we get it, there's people without power...now post some pics of chicks :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn where did everybody go


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 24 2005, 12:58 AM~3876112
> *Damn where did everybody go
> *


im here homie :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

power keeps cutting off and coming back on


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 23 2005, 11:58 PM~3876112
> *Damn where did everybody go
> *


im here maGIC!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 24 2005, 02:22 AM~3876149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to know i'm not alone :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

fire just broke out in southeast houston


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 24 2005, 03:05 AM~3876257
> *fire just broke out in southeast houston
> *


 :0 SE Houston, shit i'm in SE Houston...where did the fire breakout


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

they didnt exactly say where in SE...but i'll keep u posted


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 24 2005, 03:09 AM~3876264
> *they didnt exactly say where in SE...but i'll keep u posted
> *


Thanks homie I appreciate that


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 24 2005, 01:09 AM~3876267
> *Thanks homie I appreciate that
> *


all they said was that it was restaurant :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 24 2005, 03:15 AM~3876279
> *all they said was that it was restaurant  :0
> *


I hope it's not a Mexican restaurant


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Magic, how's the weather over there?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 24 2005, 03:18 AM~3876281
> *Magic, how's the weather over there?
> *


we got some rain, and a hell of a lot of wind


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like we might be OK.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

GOOD LUCK MAN HOPE EVERYTHING JUST BLOWS OVER MY MOM STUCK IT OUT AND SO DID SOME OF MY OTHER FAMILY....IS EVERYTHING OK OVER THERE?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Where I'm at, every thing is cool.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

104 MILE GUSTS IN BEAUMONT RIGHT NOW


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just heard there's like 500,000 people without power.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

ALL OF BEAUMONT HAS NO ELECTRICITY


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 24 2005, 03:26 AM~3876335
> *Where I'm at, every thing is cool.
> *


GOOD IM GLAD  I KEEP WANTING TO CALL MY MOM BUT I DIDNT WANT TO WAKE HER THEN I THOUGHT MAYBE SOME OF THE HOMIES ARE UP ON RICHMOND AND THEY CAN GIVE ME THE SCOOP...THANKS HOMIE BE SAFE


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 24 2005, 03:27 AM~3876337
> *Just heard there's like 500,000 people without power.
> *


POWER OUTAGES AINT TOO BAD AS LONG AS SHIT DONT START FLOODING AND THE WINDS DIE DOWN IT SHOULDNT BE TOO BAD AGAIN GOOD LUCK GUYS AND THANKS


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Sep 24 2005, 03:26 AM~3876336
> *104 MILE GUSTS IN BEAUMONT RIGHT NOW
> *


WHERE U AT HOMIE?


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

IM UP IN SAN ANGELO BEEN WATCHING THIS SHIT ALL NIGHT ON CNN GOT LOTS OF FAMILIA/HOMIES IN THE HOUSTON EREA


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

UR FAMILIA IN RICHMOND TX OR IN HOUSTON ?


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Sep 24 2005, 03:36 AM~3876346
> *IM UP IN SAN ANGELO BEEN WATCHING THIS SHIT ALL NIGHT ON CNN GOT LOTS OF FAMILIA/HOMIES IN THE HOUSTON EREA
> *


DAMN I DONT HAVE CABLE RIGHT NOW SO IM IN THE DARK AS OF WHATS GOING ON OVER THERE BUT THANKS FOR FILLING ME IN IM IN DEL RIO ALSO GOT ALOT OF FAMILY UP THERE


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

HOUSTON


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Sep 24 2005, 02:42 AM~3876350
> *DAMN I DONT HAVE CABLE RIGHT NOW SO IM IN THE DARK AS OF WHATS GOING ON OVER THERE  BUT THANKS FOR FILLING ME IN IM IN DEL RIO ALSO GOT ALOT OF FAMILY UP THERE
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE PARTS OF HOUSTON DONT HAVE LIGHT RIGHT NOW ONLY RAIN AND WIND HITTING HOUSTON NOTHING MAJOR SO EVERYTHING IS ALRIGHT


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Sep 24 2005, 03:43 AM~3876353
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE  PARTS OF HOUSTON DONT HAVE LIGHT  RIGHT NOW ONLY RAIN AND WIND HITTING HOUSTON NOTHING MAJOR SO EVERYTHING IS ALRIGHT
> *


COOL, YOUR THA MAN HOMIE GRACIAS :thumbsup:


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

LAKE CHARLES GOT HIT HARD BRIDGE JUST COLLAPSED AND STILL EXPECTING MORE DAMAGES IN THE NEXT HOUR OR SO LOUSIANNA GETTING TORE UP AGAIN


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

OK FROM WHAT THE REPORTERS JUST SAID LOOKS LIKE HOUSTON IS SAFE CARNAL YOU CAN RELAX NOW HOMIE EVERYTHING IS MOVING EAST /NORTHEAST


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i slept thru the whole thing :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2005, 06:18 AM~3876411
> *i slept thru the whole thing  :biggrin:
> *


I played video games and posted on LiL :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so did pasadena flood


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2005, 06:35 AM~3876423
> *so did pasadena flood
> *


:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

675,000 out of power

400,000 out of power in harris county

i just called the house, its cool , tree is down in the backyard but it didnt hit th house and the 64 is ok :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Doesn't look bad outside.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2005, 08:45 AM~3876495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2005, 06:43 AM~3876490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS A BAD ASS PIC HOMIE......*THANKS TO ITS ALL A DREAM, PROVOK,SENOR_MAGIC *FOR KEEPING ME POSTED YOU GUYS WERE LIKE THE GHETTO CNN REPORTING STRAIGHT FROM THA HOOD...THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pic came from click2houston.com they got about 350 pics on there...


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2005, 08:13 AM~3876594
> *pic came from click2houston.com they got about 350 pics on there...
> *


THANKS I'LL CHECK IT OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

How's everyone? Over here we still have power. Still pretty windy but no rain.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 24 2005, 07:55 AM~3876678
> *How's everyone? Over here we still have power. Still pretty windy but no rain.
> *


it didnt hit that hard....most evacuations were a waste IMO


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

so where we cruising 2nite??...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 24 2005, 09:09 AM~3876714
> *so where we cruising 2nite??...
> *


The tank in my Cadi is full.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Haha i aint even got no gas


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Give me $50 and I'll give you 5 gallons.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does any one know where I can get a copy of Mixed Metal Mag.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

yup yup homies .. I stayed up until about 5:30 a.m. watching the news and answering the phone ... my family from Louisiana was calling and I was relaying the news reports via cellphone when they could get a line out ... everyone evacuated Lake Charles ... everyone seems to be fine ...  oh ... we never lost electricity - not even a flicker :biggrin: but there is damage in the neighborhood and some down power lines in the next neighborhood ... time to go check on my crib ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

classic


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 24 2005, 10:44 AM~3876929
> *yup yup homies .. I stayed up until about 5:30 a.m. watching the news and answering the phone ... my family from Louisiana was calling and I was relaying the news reports via cellphone when they could get a line out ... everyone evacuated Lake Charles ... everyone seems to be fine ...   oh ... we never lost electricity - not even a flicker :biggrin:  but there is damage in the neighborhood and some down power lines in the next neighborhood ... time to go check on my crib ...
> *


I guess your Cadi is OK too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2005, 11:02 AM~3876964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude that's my lil cousin
[email protected] small ass world


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 24 2005, 11:58 AM~3876951
> *I guess your Cadi is OK too.
> *


Yes, I'm sure it is ...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup people. im safe if anyone cares. Im in Ft. Smith, Arkansas. hope everyones ok. take care homies.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I just got home from work. We made it the only damage I recieved was half of my back fence got blown over and my storage shed recieved a little damage.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 24 2005, 10:40 AM~3876769
> *Does any one know where I can get a copy of Mixed Metal Mag.
> *



WTF!


firestone, for the free rag.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

just got back,,hope ev1 is o.k


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 24 2005, 01:44 PM~3877440
> *just got back,,hope ev1 is o.k
> *


You ready to get back to work. :biggrin: I got bills I need to mail.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

atleast the fence came down in a big chunk...

over here in medical center it looks like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2005, 06:18 AM~3876411
> *i slept thru the whole thing  :biggrin:
> *


Lone star hard at work!!


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Sep 24 2005, 01:59 PM~3877291
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: i need parts for my camino better put up that fence :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Sep 24 2005, 09:11 AM~3876591
> *THAT IS A BAD ASS PIC HOMIE......THANKS TO ITS ALL A DREAM, PROVOK,SENOR_MAGIC FOR KEEPING ME POSTED YOU GUYS WERE LIKE THE GHETTO CNN REPORTING STRAIGHT FROM THA HOOD...THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


This has been Senor_Magic a.k.a Hollywood reporting live from SE Houston, and now for sports :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 24 2005, 03:00 PM~3877976
> *Lone star hard at work!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well I just barely got home today....I was bunkered down with parents and thankfully it was for nothing. I know I missed lots of pages and not enough time to read it all so I am just gonna jump back in this one. So I am wondering...tomorrow...TE show....not happpening huh? Just wanted to make sure cause I never got to practice my throw. Sore from packing, shipping my exes shit to her and boarding up windows.
Peace


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

:wave: wassssup hobby chunt


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 24 2005, 07:13 PM~3878720
> *:wave: wassssup  hobby chunt
> *


whats up uffin:


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

man i tried to get home from dallas but the freeway was packed 45 was closed and the laws were making everyone take 287... fucked up i was in coricanna going no where and said fuck this shit..... turned around so i'm still here.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Sep 24 2005, 07:17 PM~3878739
> *man i tried to get home from dallas but the freeway was packed 45 was closed and the laws were making everyone take 287... fucked up i was in coricanna going no where and said fuck this shit..... turned around so i'm still here.
> *


Yeah on the news they said for peeps to stay where they are until they get things like stores open and fuel at the pump...but then they say that might not be until tuesday!!


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

so yall stay home too


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2005, 08:07 PM~3878691
> *Well I just barely got home today....I was bunkered down with parents and thankfully it was for nothing.  I know I missed lots of pages and not enough time to read it all so I am just gonna jump back in this one.  So I am wondering...tomorrow...TE show....not happpening huh?  Just wanted to make sure cause I never got to practice my throw.  Sore from packing, shipping my exes shit to her and boarding up windows.
> Peace
> *


I tried calling you earlier, but no one answered. Good to hear from you homie. I'll probably start heading out sometime tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

Death Dealer all the way in fort smith dammm


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lucky charms_@Sep 24 2005, 08:24 PM~3878782
> *Death Dealer   all the way in  fort smith  dammm
> *


Fuck yeah! brought the computer with me too! this at the hotel me and my bro got.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah being in the dark with no AC I succumbed to the heat and was crashed out....I didnt even notice you had called til hours later. Thats cool...I shoulda taken my PC but figured on the power goin out. Need a sidekick!!! Anyway well have a safe travel when you do return.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

will do homie.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I got all excited and wanted to video tape the destruction...I was outside for a few hours just waiting....and waiting....and nothing to record. At least in my part of town nothing happened. I guess thats a blessing in disguise. I was already planning what music to set to the video I would record... :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2005, 08:31 PM~3878808
> *I got all excited and wanted to video tape the destruction...I was outside for a few hours just waiting....and waiting....and nothing to record.  At least in my part of town nothing happened.  I guess thats a blessing in disguise.  I was already planning what music to set to the video I would record... :uh:
> *


OH SHIT!!!!!!!!! LMAO! :biggrin: IM FUCKNG ROLLING!.....

Heres a link to my thread in Off Topic, i got a couple of pics of the horrible traffic.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=205885&st=180


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

17 hours to get to san anto and 4 hours to get back....hmmm why is it the trip back always seem shorter hmmmm


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn I boarded up the windows for no reason. :uh: I had more fun during Tropical Storm Allison than this Category 3 Hurricane :0 Oh well better that than having my 64 get all beat up by it :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Sep 24 2005, 10:29 PM~3879045
> *Damn I boarded up the windows for no reason. :uh: I had more fun during Tropical Storm Allison than this Category 3 Hurricane :0  Oh well better that than having my 64 get all beat up by it  :biggrin:
> *


We do that on a regular basis, thats So. Fla living right there. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP YALL WUZ DA DEAL HEY SUM ONE SENT ME A TEXT MESSAGE THIS MORNING AT LIKE 3AM WILE I WAS PLAYIN IN THE WIND IT READ...

WHAT DID RITA SAY TO KATRINA? HOLD MY EARRINGS BITCH IMA FUCK'EM UP TOO. :roflmao: :roflmao: THEN AFTER IT WAS ALL OVER I TOLD BIG JOHN AND HE SAID KATRINA TOLD RITA YOU DIDNT EVEN DO SHIT RITA SAID BUT I HAD THEM RUNNIN SKURRRD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 24 2005, 10:17 PM~3879416
> *SUP YALL WUZ DA DEAL HEY SUM ONE SENT ME A TEXT MESSAGE THIS MORNING AT LIKE 3AM WILE I WAS PLAYIN IN THE WIND IT READ...
> 
> WHAT DID RITA SAY TO KATRINA? HOLD MY EARRINGS BITCH IMA FUCK'EM UP TOO.  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEN AFTER IT WAS ALL OVER I TOLD BIG JOHN AND HE SAID KATRINA TOLD RITA  YOU DIDNT EVEN DO SHIT RITA SAID BUT I HAD THEM RUNNIN SKURRRD :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG LOS WE MEETING AT THE PARK SUN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

? anyone hitting the park tommorrrow? :biggrin:




who's is down for the cruise next saturday night?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IM DOWN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup dh02


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I dont know about yall but I only got about half a tank. I dont know when there will be gas stations open that actually have any gas. I've got to conserve.I'll ride my bike out there I guess. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Sep 24 2005, 11:11 PM~3879645
> *I dont know about yall but I only got about half a tank. I dont know when there will be gas stations open that actually have any gas. I've got to conserve.I'll ride my bike out there I guess. :biggrin:  j/k
> *


today i seen like 5 gas stations with gas in stafford alone


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah none were open on my side of town. I dont feel like waiting in line either. So is there something goin down at the park tommorrow?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sup JOhn....quien sabe about McG...I know that thur was suposed to be that show, which most likely was cancelled. Was there an official word. Hey john what station was that with gas?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chevron on fannin 610 has gas with no lines.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2005, 07:07 AM~3880252
> *chevron on fannin 610 has ass with no lines.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I FINALLY GOT THE CHANCE TO COME HOME AFTER WORKING THE LONG HOURS AT WORK. I WAS LIVING AT THE PD FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. IM GLAD TO SEE WE DIDNT GET HIT HARD.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2005, 06:48 AM~3880278
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


the attack of the killer cum eater :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 25 2005, 06:45 AM~3880395
> *I FINALLY GOT THE CHANCE TO COME HOME AFTER WORKING THE LONG HOURS AT WORK. I WAS LIVING AT THE PD FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. IM GLAD TO SEE WE DIDNT GET HIT HARD.
> *


im still at work :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2005, 08:57 AM~3880411
> *im still at work  :uh:
> *


THAT SUCKS I KNOW HOW THAT FEELS, EVERYONE LEAVES OUT OF TOWN BUT WE HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO WORK, IT COMES WITH THE JOB I GUESS.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WE GOT A CALL FROM A LADY SAYEN THAT SOMEONE PUT HER IN THE TRUNK OF HER OWN CAR, THEN THE PHONE DIED. I HOPE SHE IS OK. WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE?


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

stayin home during all this seem to have made me really lazy...lots of sleep...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM FIRMELOWS? EVERYONE IS CALLING ME FOR HIM? IF U HEAR FROM HIM LET US KNOW. LAST TIME WE HEARD FROM HIM WAS WHEN HE WAS GOING TO WHATABURGER NEVER HEARD FROM HIM AGAIN. I HOPE HE IS OK. I HOPE WHATABURGER IS OK. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SLIM, WHAT U LOOT? LOL JUS MESSEN WITH U HOMIE.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHERES DJ LATIN?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2005, 06:48 AM~3880278
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THAT WHITE STUFF IN HER MOUTH? :barf:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 25 2005, 10:35 AM~3880502
> *WHATS THAT WHITE STUFF IN HER MOUTH? :barf:
> *


She was slimed by Slimer from Ghostbusters. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 25 2005, 07:04 AM~3880420
> *THAT SUCKS I KNOW HOW THAT FEELS, EVERYONE LEAVES OUT OF TOWN BUT WE HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO WORK, IT COMES WITH THE JOB I GUESS.
> *


yea man it sux but its almost over


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Gotta be careful with them chompers.lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Work sucks ass, but thats life.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 25 2005, 07:45 AM~3880395
> *I FINALLY GOT THE CHANCE TO COME HOME AFTER WORKING THE LONG HOURS AT WORK. I WAS LIVING AT THE PD FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. IM GLAD TO SEE WE DIDNT GET HIT HARD.
> *


come on man stop making things up u know you where held up inside of shipleys with the rest of ur 5.0 buddies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn u stay on here (u know who u r)


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I just burley got on ... burley ... since Friday night ... burley right now burley ... :ugh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2005, 03:01 PM~3881674
> *damn u stay on here (u know who u r)
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: who :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone want to work at a morgue and make $20/hr?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 25 2005, 05:15 PM~3882286
> *Does anyone want to work at a morgue and make $20/hr?
> *


doing?...naw dead bodies give me the heevy jeevies....what if my grandma or a friend come across my slab....i couldnt deal with that!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2005, 06:08 PM~3882497
> *doing?...naw dead bodies give me the heevy jeevies....what if my grandma or a friend come across my slab....i couldnt deal with that!!!
> *


I got afford the job. Cleaning and shaving the corpse.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 25 2005, 05:12 PM~3882517
> *I got afford the job. Cleaning and shaving the corpse.
> *


take it, atleast no one will talk back to you!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2005, 08:38 PM~3882635
> *take it, atleast no one will talk back to you!
> *


NECRO-FEELIE-ACK :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 25 2005, 06:12 PM~3882517
> *I got afford the job. Cleaning and shaving the corpse.
> *


I hope they mean shaving facial hair...dude it takes quite a person to do that. If you got it hechale ganas. I would need to be really strapped for cash....because afterwards I really would not be able to sleep. My brain is one of those wandering minds.....where I would be constantly thinking, who was this person, will he/she be missed, were they loved, abusive or abused, this could be my parent, etc etc. I know it would truly make me appreciate having the family and friends I have in life. I also could not be the guy goin in and draining, sewing and stuffing the bodies. A coworker of mine used to do the makeup on them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2005, 09:37 PM~3883324
> *I hope they mean shaving facial hair...dude it takes quite a person to do that.  If you got it hechale ganas.  I would need to be really strapped for cash....because afterwards I really would not be able to sleep.  My brain is one of those wandering minds.....where I would be constantly thinking, who was this person, will he/she be missed, were they loved, abusive or abused, this could be my parent, etc etc.  I know it would truly make me appreciate having the family and friends I have in life.  I also could not be the guy goin in and draining, sewing and stuffing the bodies.  A coworker of mine used to do the makeup on them.
> *



A girl I know did this for 4 years. Growing up she was always the dark one of the bunch. Always talking about death and was totally obsessed with the whole mortuary thing. We didnt believe it when she actually started a career in that field. She quit after 4 years, says she couldnt handle it anymore. too much death for her.

Crazy!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2005, 05:40 PM~3882653
> *NECRO-FEELIE-ACK :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 25 2005, 07:31 AM~3880487
> *HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM FIRMELOWS? EVERYONE IS CALLING ME FOR HIM? IF U HEAR FROM HIM LET US KNOW. LAST TIME WE HEARD FROM HIM WAS WHEN HE WAS GOING TO WHATABURGER NEVER HEARD FROM HIM AGAIN. I HOPE HE IS OK. I HOPE WHATABURGER IS OK. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

Coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=289462]
fellow lowriders lending a hand at Mcgregor......cleaning up the debris after rita


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 01:31 AM~3884527
> *[attachmentid=289462]
> fellow lowriders lending a hand at Mcgregor......cleaning up the debris after rita
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


dammm i remember this post


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 25 2005, 11:31 PM~3884527
> *[attachmentid=289462]
> fellow lowriders lending a hand at Mcgregor......cleaning up the debris after rita
> *


  ....well done...... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 26 2005, 07:53 AM~3885227
> * ....well done...... :biggrin:
> *


oh ya...i heard they worked hard


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

anonymous.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 24 2005, 04:00 PM~3877976
> *Lone star hard at work!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 26 2005, 08:52 AM~3885427
> *anonymous.... :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2005, 08:44 PM~3874937
> *hes holdin down the Sea Wall... :biggrin:  "Da Sea Blocc"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 09:40 AM~3886036
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2005, 11:15 AM~3886283
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 25 2005, 06:15 PM~3882286
> *Does anyone want to work at a morgue and make $20/hr?
> *


I do, what kind of hours


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 26 2005, 12:14 PM~3886724
> *I do, what kind of hours
> *


drop dead hours


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so who is playing at P.O.P. tomorrow?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:16 PM~3886732
> *drop dead hours
> *


Whoa graveyard shift at a graveyard


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:17 PM~3886742
> *so who is playing at P.O.P. tomorrow?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 26 2005, 12:19 PM~3886751
> *
> *


how's the floaters?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:17 PM~3886742
> *so who is playing at P.O.P. tomorrow?
> *


cancelled :thumbsdown:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 26 2005, 01:03 PM~3887010
> *cancelled :thumbsdown:
> *


Pinche Rita :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 02:05 PM~3887028
> *Pinche Rita  :angry:
> *


 :angry: I second that! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

FOR REAL ... :angry:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:twak: for rita


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

sup everyone :wave: uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Did anybody get the joke text Messages about Rita?? :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Sep 26 2005, 01:09 PM~3887061
> *sup everyone  :wave:  uffin:
> *


sup john #2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2005, 01:09 PM~3887063
> *Did anybody get the joke text Messages about Rita?? :cheesy:
> *


nah, hook it up like free cable.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 02:12 PM~3887081
> *nah, hook it up like free cable.
> *


You want me to post up or send it to your phone? I dont know your #.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2005, 01:13 PM~3887090
> *You want me to post up or send it to your phone? I dont know your #.... :biggrin:
> *


hold up, let me ring you....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

answer your phone buey. i'm not the bill collector


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2005, 12:09 PM~3887063
> *Did anybody get the joke text Messages about Rita?? :cheesy:
> *


yea whoever thought those up must have been very bored :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 02:15 PM~3887104
> *answer your phone buey.  i'm not the bill collector
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2005, 01:16 PM~3887113
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


you send it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: running :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

so the cruise is on for this weekend or what?!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 02:18 PM~3887125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: running  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 26 2005, 01:18 PM~3887127
> *so the cruise is on for this weekend or what?!
> *


woo hoo...it better be


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 26 2005, 02:19 PM~3887138
> *woo hoo...it better be
> *


You coming into town to flip the strip???? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 26 2005, 01:18 PM~3887127
> *so the cruise is on for this weekend or what?!
> *


i thought it was this past week on I-45 heading to Dallas? :dunno:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2005, 01:20 PM~3887145
> *You coming into town to flip the strip???? :cheesy:
> *


  friday through sunday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 26 2005, 02:22 PM~3887154
> * friday through sunday
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Pinche brian. lol. you can chill on them fucken phone messages. they are costing me 10 cents each :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2005, 01:22 PM~3887159
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 02:24 PM~3887174
> *Pinche brian.  lol.  you can chill on them fucken phone messages.  they are costing me 10 cents each  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I have unlimited! 



Pinche tight wad Latin!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:24 PM~3887174
> *Pinche brian.  lol.  you can chill on them fucken phone messages.  they are costing me 10 cents each  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


[email protected] latin i heard u was running scurred


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 26 2005, 01:22 PM~3887154
> * friday through sunday
> *


really?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2005, 01:27 PM~3887194
> *I have unlimited!
> Pinche tight wad Latin!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


sorry mang, but i'm not a baller, shot caller, 20" rims on the impaler  



> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 01:30 PM~3887209
> *[email protected] latin i heard u was running scurred
> *


nah, just getting out of Houston with a legit reason to. :biggrin: 
<--felon :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 02:32 PM~3887225
> *sorry mang, but i'm not a baller, shot caller, 20" rims on the impaler
> nah, just getting out of Houston with a legit reason to.  :biggrin:
> <--felon  :0
> *


Did you like the Geico text?? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2005, 01:34 PM~3887241
> *Did you like the Geico text?? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 01:31 PM~3887214
> *really?
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 26 2005, 01:35 PM~3887249
> *yep  :biggrin:
> *


cool cool cool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone remember the Love Boat


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:38 PM~3887266
> *anyone remember the Love Boat
> *


yeah i remember that show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 01:38 PM~3887269
> *yeah i remember that show
> *


damn you're old :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:39 PM~3887280
> *damn you're old  :biggrin:
> *


old look whos talking


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so what's going down this weekend?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 01:41 PM~3887287
> *old look whos talking
> *


ok your both viejos now calm down :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 01:41 PM~3887287
> *old look whos talking
> *


TU PADRE BUEY :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:42 PM~3887296
> *TU PADRE BUEY  :cheesy:
> *


man u got me confused with houtex


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 01:44 PM~3887305
> *man u got me confused with houtex
> *


How is that son?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:44 PM~3887312
> *How is that son?
> *


you know he is ur hijo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 01:47 PM~3887342
> *you know he is ur hijo
> *


  need your boy to look at my vinyl tops and give me estimates. will call you laters to get his #.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:49 PM~3887360
> *  need your boy to look at my vinyl tops and give me estimates.  will call you laters to get his #.
> *


ok thats cool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 01:50 PM~3887364
> *ok thats cool
> *


bueno i'm out. laters juanito.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:55 PM~3887399
> *bueno i'm out.  laters juanito.
> *


laters


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

lord infamous wassup man?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Mr.Anonymous...why u hiding for ...we all know u never leave this site... :around:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 26 2005, 02:06 PM~3887468
> *Wuz up Mr.Anonymous...why u hiding for ...we all know u never leave this site... :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 26 2005, 02:06 PM~3887468
> *Wuz up Mr.Anonymous...why u hiding for ...we all know u never leave this site... :around:
> *


dammm dude are u happy now......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

welcome back..firmelows...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 26 2005, 02:13 PM~3887500
> *welcome back..firmelows...
> *


sup goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

im just chillen at my parents house..messed my back up yesterday ..moving furnture into my house...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 26 2005, 02:19 PM~3887550
> *im just chillen at my parents house..messed my back up yesterday ..moving furnture into my house...
> *


i know that feeling


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

any more pics from the park ...?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

nasty nes.....wuz up big homie.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

and the people :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 01:24 PM~3887174
> *Pinche brian.  lol.  you can chill on them fucken phone messages.  they are costing me 10 cents each  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought it was only 10 cents per message sent not received. :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2005, 04:12 PM~3887915
> *I thought it was only 10 cents per message sent not received. :dunno:
> *


Hes on one of those pay as you go plans.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2005, 03:17 PM~3887940
> *Hes on one of those pay as you go plans.......
> *


nah, i moved up since my credit got better. Cingular :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

orale Q-vo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got my ride fixed im ready to cruise richmond whos down??


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2005, 07:06 PM~3888799
> *got my ride fixed im ready to cruise richmond whos down??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn the boy finally hooked it up with a new pic. Nice pic.  

Im down for the Ave.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 26 2005, 04:15 PM~3888854
> *Damn the boy finally hooked it up with a new pic. Nice pic.
> 
> Im down for the Ave.
> *


took it for a ride , rode like a champ.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2005, 07:17 PM~3888866
> *took it for a ride , rode like a champ.
> *


  Nice I got 5 on it. :biggrin:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

i wish all the lows n reno wounld get more organized :tears:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 26 2005, 03:33 PM~3887651
> *nasty nes.....wuz up big homie.....
> *


SUP DUDE HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

WUZ UP HOMIEZ!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

YESSS...I updated my myspace AGAIN!! This time got some hibbity hobbity vids instead of Deftones. Also got the vids in the clutches of a grilled out skull. I know i know its sorta cheesy but I was fuckin bored.

:biggrin:

Let me know if it dont look right on your pc, cause the skull is made of pieces.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Paul Wall - Sittin Sidewayz 
Mike Jones - Still Tippin 
Slim Thug - Like A Boss 
Mike Jones - Back Then 
Slim Thug - I Ain't Heard Of That


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up crybaby :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2005, 04:06 PM~3888799
> *got my ride fixed im ready to cruise richmond whos down??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



when?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2005, 06:06 PM~3888799
> *got my ride fixed im ready to cruise richmond whos down??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Lets do it. This Saturday night. 

Guerilla cruising!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2005, 05:06 PM~3888799
> *got my ride fixed im ready to cruise richmond whos down??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this sat 11-? we are taking back the streets


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2005, 11:20 PM~3891210
> *this sat 11-? we are taking back the streets
> *


And we will be coming in full force


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

hopefully ill go...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 26 2005, 11:37 PM~3891392
> *hopefully ill go...
> *


What do you mean hopefully, your going


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 26 2005, 11:43 PM~3891454
> *What do you mean hopefully, your going
> *


i wouldn't feel right if i didn't have chrome 22's on the truck ima try to have them on by then...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 26 2005, 11:48 PM~3891504
> *i wouldn't feel right if i did have chrome 22 on the truck ima try to have them on by then...
> *


So your going :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Chingao I need a ride....or seriously do some shit to my hooptie. Except theres shit to fix before shit I can customize. Need to grind and hustle to increase the cash flow. Need some side money to play with. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

American Classic! 1977 Mercury Marquis - $1000 

What the hell is an Edsel?
1959 Edsel Ranger - $5000 

1958 Plymouth Suburban Station Wagon for sale. - $2500 

Not many classics on Craigslist worth going after.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2005, 02:21 PM~3887147
> *i thought it was this past week on I-45 heading to Dallas?  :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 09:59 AM~3893585
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 11:05 AM~3893638
> *:wave:
> *


sup girl ... counting em down? lol :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 26 2005, 10:28 PM~3890831
> *Lets do it. This Saturday night.
> 
> Guerilla cruising!
> ...


Ken has to work weekends


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 10:07 AM~3893654
> *sup girl ... counting em down?  lol :biggrin:
> *


yep, just a few more


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 10:11 AM~3893689
> *Ken has to work weekends
> *


OMG!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 11:15 AM~3893713
> *OMG!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 10:18 AM~3893728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


that was great...looks just like him


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Some bitch ass punks tried to jack me for my burb friday night in Dallas but they couldn't catch me. :thumbsdown: :angry: :guns: :guns:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2005, 11:31 AM~3893836
> *Some bitch ass punks tried to jack me for my burb friday night in Dallas but they couldn't catch me.  :thumbsdown:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 10:33 AM~3893849
> *
> *


SHIT HAPPENS, OR TRIES TO HAPPEN


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2005, 10:31 AM~3893836
> *Some bitch ass punks tried to jack me for my burb friday night in Dallas but they couldn't catch me.  :thumbsdown:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


memories...i used to live in dallas, shit like that happens alot there. atleast they didnt get it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2005, 11:37 AM~3893878
> *SHIT HAPPENS, OR TRIES TO HAPPEN
> *


hope everyone on your end is alright ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2005, 10:37 AM~3893878
> *SHIT HAPPENS, OR TRIES TO HAPPEN
> *


Wuz u packing heat?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2005, 10:31 AM~3893836
> *Some bitch ass punks tried to jack me for my burb friday night in Dallas but they couldn't catch me.  :thumbsdown:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


i guess i'm going to have to skip dallas this weekend.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2005, 11:31 AM~3893836
> *Some bitch ass punks tried to jack me for my burb friday night in Dallas but they couldn't catch me.  :thumbsdown:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


that sux you know them?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

that coulda happened here too, que no?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2005, 11:08 AM~3894049
> *that coulda happened here too, que no?
> *


true, but at least here, i could run my ass home with the quickness.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 12:06 PM~3894034
> *i guess i'm going to have to skip dallas this weekend.
> *


why? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 11:34 AM~3894242
> *why? :ugh:
> *


don't want to get jacked for the colorado :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 11:37 AM~3894261
> *don't want to get jacked for the colorado  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: Tinley Park Crips :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 27 2005, 11:38 AM~3894267
> *:twak: Tinley Park Crips :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nothing but white tie and housewifes in those ganglands :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 11:37 AM~3894261
> *don't want to get jacked for the colorado  :biggrin:
> *


pinche vato joto


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 12:37 PM~3894261
> *don't want to get jacked for the colorado  :biggrin:
> *


I don't think you have to worry about that ... no offense, I'm just saying ... it's not a custom truck ... anyway ... if you stay ... swing by my family reunion on Saturday ... I'll give you a buzz ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Sep 27 2005, 11:41 AM~3894283
> *yo soy joto
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 11:41 AM~3894286
> *I don't think you have to worry about that ... no offense, I'm just saying ... it's not a custom truck ... anyway ... if you stay ... swing by my family reunion on Saturday ... I'll give you a buzz ...
> *


not custom, but fully loaded. btw, i tend to not go to the hoods in dallas when i roll up there. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 11:41 AM~3894286
> *I don't think you have to worry about that ... no offense, I'm just saying ... it's not a custom truck ... anyway ... if you stay ... swing by my family reunion on Saturday ... I'll give you a buzz ...
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2005, 05:06 PM~3888799
> *got my ride fixed im ready to cruise richmond whos down??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


daaammmm, don't even get props for the help  :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 27 2005, 12:44 PM~3894306
> *daaammmm, don't even get props for the help   :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 27 2005, 11:43 AM~3894304
> *:0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


it's a'aight, your ass will be riding metro when you come to houston :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thats why you get you one of these bad bitches. your choice of flavor. Israeli Military Industries Desert Eagle .50. :biggrin: I want one! Not good for home protection though. Huge ass muzzle flash!!
Whats the deal on silencers being legal, are they in TX?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

for the true playas...get yo shit tiger striped!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what it do?.......sup latin, dh02,ex214, and the rest of h-town


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 27 2005, 10:44 AM~3894306
> *daaammmm, don't even get props for the help   :uh:
> *


bro you know get props. thanks for the dump, and the idea for the brake line


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 09:11 AM~3893689
> *Ken has to work weekends
> *


bruh, not any more bruh. just came back from talking with the job. shift change in effect starting monday  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:29 PM~3894689
> *bro you know get props. thanks for the dump, and the idea for the brake line
> *


hows that top workin??


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 12:27 PM~3894667
> *what it do?.......sup latin, dh02,ex214, and the rest of h-town
> *


even though u didnt say hi to me 
:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 01:27 PM~3894667
> *what it do?.......sup latin, dh02,ex214, and the rest of h-town
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 11:32 AM~3894713
> *hows that top workin??
> *


it goes down....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:30 PM~3894696
> *bruh, not any more bruh. just came back from talking with the job. shift change in effect starting monday    :biggrin:
> *


bruh! That's like totally awesome, bruh!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:34 PM~3894736
> *it goes down....
> *


Mine too :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 11:34 AM~3894740
> *bruh!  That's totally awesome, bruh!
> *


fuck yea after 10 months of working every damn weekend.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 01:34 PM~3894740
> *bruh!  That's like totally awesome, bruh!
> *


Is that how they talk at the surf shack on 1960? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:36 PM~3894748
> *fuck yea after 10 months of working every damn weekend.
> *


 Congratulations there lil buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 11:37 AM~3894755
> *Is that how they talk at the surf shack on 1960? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 01:37 PM~3894755
> *Is that how they talk at the surf shack on 1960? :biggrin:
> *


I dunno bruh ... never been there before bruh ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:38 PM~3894762
> *:uh:
> *


Damn your depressing! :uh: :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 01:39 PM~3894772
> *Damn your depressing! :uh:  :uh:
> *


lmao ... he's a doll


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 11:39 AM~3894772
> *Damn your depressing! :uh:  :uh:
> *


  



doll looks fuckin gay :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 01:39 PM~3894776
> *lmao ... he's a doll
> *


Ken................................... 



He just needs a Barbie! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 11:42 AM~3894788
> *Ken...................................
> He just needs a Barbie! :0
> *


got those already  :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:41 PM~3894784
> *
> doll looks fuckin gay  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Says here you have a Tommy :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i knew this topic was full of idiots


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:47 PM~3894837
> *i knew this topic was full of idiots
> *


starting with you buddy :uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 12:47 PM~3894832
> *Says here you have a Tommy :0
> 
> 
> ...


he wishes he was a doctor


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:47 PM~3894837
> *i knew this topic was full of idiots
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

cruise saturday night whos down sign in please...........


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 12:51 PM~3894864
> *cruise saturday night whos down sign in please...........
> *


me me me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 01:50 PM~3894850
> *he wishes he was a doctor
> *


I thought he was a doctor ... that's what he told me last time he gave me a checkup ... :ugh: 














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 12:52 PM~3894869
> *I thought he was a doctor ... that's what he told me last time he gave me a checkup ...  :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ewww you let him... :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 11:50 AM~3894850
> *he wishes he was a doctor
> *


hell naw i dont want to be a doctor i dont want to go to school for minimum of 12 years and come out quarter million dollars in debt.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 12:54 PM~3894878
> *hell naw i dont want to be a doctor i dont want to go to school for minimum of 12 years and come out quarter million dollars in debt.
> *


dena will be your sugarmoma


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 01:52 PM~3894869
> *I thought he was a Nurse ... that's what he told me last time he gave me a checkup ...  :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 11:54 AM~3894887
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

paging gaylord focker to the operating room stat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aint no fuckin nurse either. im an xray tech. that means i push a button and i get paid, can u dig that :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 01:54 PM~3894887
> *:ugh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 01:54 PM~3894885
> *dena will be your sugarmoma
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 11:54 AM~3894885
> *dena will be your sugarmoma
> *


so where does that leave us?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 12:56 PM~3894900
> *aint no fuckin nurse either. im an xray tech. that means i push a button and i get paid, can u dig that suckaaaaaaa  :biggrin:
> *


booker t fan i see


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 12:57 PM~3894906
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: 

just think you'll always have a doctor on call


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:56 PM~3894900
> *aint no fuckin nurse either. im an xray tech. that means i push a button and i get paid, can u dig that  :biggrin:
> *


My ass is at home getting paid....... Can you do that? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 11:59 AM~3894926
> *My ass is at home getting paid....... Can you do that? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 01:51 PM~3894864
> *cruise saturday night whos down sign in please...........
> *



I


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 01:58 PM~3894924
> *:biggrin:
> 
> just think you'll always have a doctor on call
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 01:04 PM~3894972
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: 

you know you love me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 02:05 PM~3894976
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you know you love me
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 01:05 PM~3894976
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you know you love me
> *


 dena never told me she had that side to her


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dena u wanna go to POP "on the rag"


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:09 PM~3895022
> *hey dena u wanna go to POP "on the rag"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 02:09 PM~3895022
> *hey dena u wanna go to POP "on the rag"
> *


 :tongue: ... too bad there's no POP tonight


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 02:10 PM~3895028
> *:uh:
> *


don't hate. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 02:03 PM~3894953
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 01:11 PM~3895037
> *don't hate.  :0
> *


i dont hate...go get your red wings girl.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 12:10 PM~3895030
> *:tongue: ... too bad there's no POP tonight
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 02:14 PM~3895069
> *i dont hate...go get your red wings girl.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 01:14 PM~3895076
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: 

Max from Lima says that I have to tell you hi this weekend


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 02:14 PM~3895069
> *i dont hate...go get your red wings girl.. :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 02:14 PM~3895072
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 01:16 PM~3895090
> *:burn:
> *


you never let your man hit it while it's red?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 02:16 PM~3895087
> *:wave:
> 
> Max from Lima says that I have to tell you hi this weekend
> *


Max needs to quit bullshitting and come down to Tejas! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 01:17 PM~3895104
> *you never let your man hit it while it's red?
> *


LOL...thats just wrong


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 02:17 PM~3895104
> *you never let your man hit it while it's red?
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 02:17 PM~3895104
> *you never let your man hit it while it's red?
> *


Its so warm.............  LOL!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 01:20 PM~3895138
> *Its so warm.............  LOL!!!
> *


 :barf: 

natures lube??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 02:20 PM~3895138
> *Its so warm.............  LOL!!!
> *


Pinche Brian cochino! :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 01:19 PM~3895120
> *LOL...thats just wrong
> *


Then answer this... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207496


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its usually red after im done with it, red and swollen


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 02:21 PM~3895148
> *Pinche Brian cochino!  :around:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 02:22 PM~3895156
> *its usually red after im done with it, red and swollen
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 27 2005, 02:22 PM~3895156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 01:22 PM~3895151
> *Then answer this... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207496
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 01:24 PM~3895180
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 02:24 PM~3895183
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=3895189&


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 01:24 PM~3895183
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey quey give me a ring when u can homie


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:22 PM~3895156
> *its usually red after im done with it, red and swollen
> *


calm down little man


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 01:26 PM~3895198
> *hey quey give me a ring when u can homie
> *


you want him to give you this


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Anybody in this forum went to Reagan and graduated in class of 88.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 12:27 PM~3895207
> *calm down little man
> *


aint nothin little about lone star, i thought u knew


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 01:28 PM~3895212
> *you want him to give you this
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 02:28 PM~3895220
> *aint nothin little about lone star, i thought u knew
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 01:26 PM~3895198
> *hey quey give me a ring when u can homie
> *


I'll be hitting the shitter in a few...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 01:30 PM~3895237
> *I'll be hitting the shitter in a few...
> *


in that case nevermind


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 01:30 PM~3895242
> *in that case nevermind
> *


just kidding, walking the shop grounds in a few.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 01:31 PM~3895247
> *just kidding, walking the shop grounds in a few.
> *


ok mr poop finger


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:28 PM~3895220
> *aint nothin little about lone star, i thought u knew
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 12:51 PM~3894864
> *cruise saturday night whos down sign in please...........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 27 2005, 02:28 PM~3895217
> *Anybody in this forum went to Reagan and graduated in class of 88.....
> *


I've got a few cousins that graduated from there ... one of them, probably around that time? :dunno: 

last name = Alvarez :0


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Whats his first name....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 12:31 PM~3895250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up when youre in town


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:43 PM~3895333
> *hit me up when youre in town
> *


im chillin thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 12:48 PM~3895369
> *im chillin thanks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 27 2005, 02:42 PM~3895326
> *Whats his first name....
> *


Anthony is the one that would have graduated closer to that time ... then his brother Steve, Mark, and my female cousin Jennifer ... they all went to Reagan


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 01:48 PM~3895369
> *im chillin thanks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chillin huh...thats not what u said last time


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:54 PM~3895407
> *chillin huh...thats not what u said last time
> *


last time...you couldnt even get it up, so firmelows picked me up instead :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 01:56 PM~3895420
> *last time...you couldnt even get it up, so firmelows picked me up instead  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 12:56 PM~3895420
> *last time...you couldnt even get it up, so firmelows picked me up instead  :biggrin:
> *


i think i know whats going on


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 01:56 PM~3895426
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


do u miss ur sig pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 01:58 PM~3895434
> *i think i know whats going on
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 01:58 PM~3895438
> *do u miss ur sig pics?
> *


still have them saved.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 02:01 PM~3895460
> *still have them saved.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 02:01 PM~3895460
> *still have them saved.
> *


i remember those...your handlebars


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 02:02 PM~3895464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lol ...who was that girl? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 02:06 PM~3895500
> *lol ...who was that girl?  lol
> *


CulonitaDeMiami :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 01:06 PM~3895500
> *lol ...who was that girl?  lol
> *


dont play dumb


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2005, 12:53 PM~3894368
> *Thats why you get you one of these bad bitches.  your choice of flavor.  Israeli Military Industries Desert Eagle .50.  :biggrin:  I want one! Not good for home protection though. Huge ass muzzle flash!!
> Whats the deal on silencers being legal, are they in TX?
> 
> ...


illegal :nono:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 02:06 PM~3895500
> *lol ...who was that girl?  lol
> *


The Cadillac Queen


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 27 2005, 02:11 PM~3895541
> *illegal :nono:
> *


yes captian


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 27 2005, 02:11 PM~3895541
> *illegal :nono:
> *


desert eagles or silencers?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 02:12 PM~3895556
> *desert eagles or silencers?
> *


prolly silencers ...i heard that they are 36 states legal. I imagine TX would be one.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 02:26 PM~3895198
> *hey quey give me a wing when u can homie
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Texas Gun Laws


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 27 2005, 02:20 PM~3895621
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 27 2005, 03:12 PM~3895553
> *yes captian
> *


some captain ... passed right by me as I was waiting in line for gas last week :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

"Traveling" defined at last, almost, after more than 125 years
HB 823 -- Amends Penal Code 2.05, 46.15

Analysts at the NRA, along with the Texas State Rifle Association’s Legislative Committee describe these two new amendments this way:

“Texas H.B. 823 prevents the police from routinely arresting a law-abiding person who is transporting a concealed pistol in his motor vehicle. This is accomplished by clothing a law-abiding person with the presumption of being a traveler. The traveler presumption may be rebutted by the state by presenting proof beyond a reasonable doubt. In plain terms, a law-abiding person should have no problem transporting his pistol in a motor vehicle provided the pistol is concealed.”

Texas Attorney Sean Healy has an eight-page paper
attempting to describe the new situation, read it here.

NRA short version (6/05):
“Legalizes the carrying of concealed handguns in private vehicles without a CHL.”


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 27 2005, 03:07 PM~3895513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 02:24 PM~3895653
> *:dunno:
> *


what is that


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2005, 03:30 PM~3895703
> *:ugh:
> :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2005, 04:23 PM~3896021
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Sep 27 2005, 03:21 PM~3896001
> *what is that
> *


Chicken wings


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 03:27 PM~3896046
> *Chicken wings
> *


oh ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Sep 27 2005, 03:27 PM~3896052
> *oh ok
> *


Trying to tempt Juanito to go grub on some.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2005, 03:29 PM~3896065
> *Trying to tempt Juanito to go grub on some.
> *


No SHit today is two for tuesday at wings n more!!!!!! I live for tuesdays....well not really. Whos down?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2005, 05:47 PM~3896673
> *No SHit today is two for tuesday at wings n more!!!!!! I live for tuesdays....well not really.  Whos down?
> *


Damn I wish I had some feria, haven't been to wings N more in a long time


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah all this evacuating has got me broke and hungry...and on wing day too. Damnit Rita!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2005, 06:26 PM~3896996
> *yeah all this evacuating has got me broke and hungry...and on wing day too.  Damnit Rita!!!
> *


dont worry little one soon the world will return too its normal functioning state ok well not the world but houston and jobs and cash flow... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

not soon enough....hey I aint trippin on mike jones...but I saw this on someones myspace and now everytime I see his video on my myspace, I keep seeing Donatello!! WTF?!?

[attachmentid=291328]

Who the hell comes up with this stuff?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2005, 06:38 PM~3897088
> *not soon enough....hey I aint trippin on mike jones...but I saw this on someones myspace and now everytime I see his video on my myspace, I keep seeing Donatello!! WTF?!?
> 
> [attachmentid=291328]
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup bloCc


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 06:50 PM~3897187
> *sup bloCc
> *


sup big john whats the deal?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 27 2005, 06:04 PM~3897287
> *sup big john whats the deal?
> *


NOMAS chilando


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 07:06 PM~3897299
> *NOMAS chilando
> *


i found that phone acc. you wanted...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mmmm wings...mmm new movies....whats new at blockbuster? WellI go to Hollywood but you know what i mean.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 27 2005, 06:18 PM~3897386
> *i found that phone acc. you wanted...
> *


cool cool cool


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2005, 07:21 PM~3897417
> *mmmm wings...mmm new movies....whats new at blockbuster?  WellI go to Hollywood but you know what i mean.
> *


i dont rent movies i rent games...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy: 

Is anybody cruising on Sat.?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=291467]
ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY CRUISING


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ninja style... oooh yeah!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if plans go like im hoping i will be out on the ave this saturday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

taking back the streets


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Lets do this then...

Ive finally got all my stickers straight on the cutty. Its been cooped up in the garage too long.

Everyone, 
to Richmond between 10 and 10:30. 
All we need is a meeting place. :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about the car wash down by where chicos sports bar used to be.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 07:31 PM~3898011
> *what about the car wash down by where chicos sports bar used to be.
> *


hmmmm that is a good suggestion


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cross street?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

damm 4 anonymous


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2005, 06:34 PM~3898033
> *cross street?
> *


i dont know the street....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

i wish i could go...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 06:11 PM~3897839
> *[attachmentid=291467]
> ROLL CALL FOR SATURDAY CRUISING
> *


you know im down big j


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2005, 08:55 PM~3898222
> *i wish i could go...
> *


as of right now nobody is riding with me and i hope magic is taking his ride but if no i still got extra room if you wanta ride?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up rabbit got the car fixed


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 27 2005, 09:29 PM~3898513
> *as of right now nobody is riding with me and i hope magic is taking his ride but if no i still got extra room if you wanta ride?
> *


I'll be taking my ride, even if I have to push it there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Lets do this big! we'll take some coverage for the magazine. 

We'll title it like John Said "Taking Back the Streets"!

Tell your non-LILer homies.

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2005, 08:47 PM~3898652
> *Lets do this big! we'll take some coverage for the magazine.
> 
> We'll title it like John Said "Taking Back the Streets"!
> ...


spread the word


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2005, 09:47 PM~3898652
> *Lets do this big! we'll take some coverage for the magazine.
> 
> We'll title it like John Said "Taking Back the Streets"!
> ...


The word will be spread


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2005, 09:31 AM~3893836
> *Some bitch ass punks tried to jack me for my burb friday night in Dallas but they couldn't catch me.  :thumbsdown:  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



u need to get a gun license


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 27 2005, 09:04 PM~3898761
> *u need to get a gun license
> *


And a gun....thats what I was saying!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 27 2005, 12:28 PM~3895217
> *Anybody in this forum went to Reagan and graduated in class of 88.....
> *



i went to reagan and got arrested in 95 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 27 2005, 08:29 PM~3898513
> *as of right now nobody is riding with me and i hope magic is taking his ride but if no i still got extra room if you wanta ride?
> *


Sounds tight...of course between now and then, you'll proly have a ride full o' hunnies. I dont mind that at all as long as I can squeeze in too...I got lap space for 2. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This be the top of my video section on my my my myspace. ahahah yeah its cheesy but i was borrred.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2005, 10:15 PM~3898836
> *Sounds tight...of course between now and then, you'll proly have a ride full o' hunnies.  I dont mind that at all as long as I can squeeze in too...I got lap space for 2.  :biggrin:
> *


well magic is taking his ride which is great so looks like i have room and if you have any "hunnies" as you put it invite them got 2 spaces left...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*TAKING BACK THE STREETS!!!!!*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dont forget saturday 10:30 or 11ish cruize time


who's down?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

lets creep down 75th..... uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 07:50 AM~3900856
> *lets creep down 75th..... uffin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 08:16 AM~3900933
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


whutsobad bout 75th?!? I would rather be on Richmond strip...ahhh strip.....n e way...its closer to home. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on *Richmond* *AVE.* It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something. 


OK!

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2005, 08:25 AM~3900966
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> OK!
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2005, 07:25 AM~3900966
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> OK!
> 
> ...


I remember on Sundays when everyone went to Mason park on 75th..were lowriders cruised not speed..everyones driving speed was 20 not 45 or 60 or 80.....  But lets see how this Saturday goes....p.s. can someone give me a ride... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 08:43 AM~3901030
> *I remember on Sundays when everyone went to Mason park on 75th..were lowriders cruised not speed..everyones driving speed was 20 not 45 or 60 or 80.....  But lets see how this Saturday goes....p.s. can someone give me a ride... :biggrin:
> *


your not taking the phantom menace?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 07:44 AM~3901034
> *your not taking the phantom menace?
> *


no....  i dont want to get my white walls dirty....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 08:49 AM~3901049
> *no....  i dont want to get my white walls dirty....
> *


what about the caddy?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 07:52 AM~3901057
> *what about the caddy?
> *


no.....i just take my skates and hold on to johns bumper.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 08:57 AM~3901079
> *no.....i just take my skates and hold on to johns bumper.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=292033] his skates


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 08:57 AM~3901079
> *no.....i just take my skates and hold on to johns bumper.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 09:03 AM~3901113
> *[attachmentid=292033] his skates
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bling bling!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 09:03 AM~3901113
> *[attachmentid=292033] his skates
> *


that looks like something Miguelito Jackson might wear.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 09:04 AM~3901118
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  bling bling!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 09:05 AM~3901122
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That would suck if they jack him for his shiny rocks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 09:07 AM~3901133
> *That would suck if they jack him for his shiny rocks
> *


say say what size skates u wear..........gimme them rubys.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 09:08 AM~3901139
> *say say what size skates u wear..........gimme them rubys.......................... :biggrin:
> *


They not rubys they rhinestones....hes a rhinestone rollerderby cowboy

ahah jk


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 09:09 AM~3901149
> *They not rubys they rhinestones....hes a rhinestone rollerderby cowboy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Like the rhinestones in my avatars grill ahahahah


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 09:11 AM~3901160
> *Like the rhinestones in my avatars grill ahahahah
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 09:08 AM~3901139
> *say say what size skates u wear..........gimme them rubys.......................... :biggrin:
> *


They'll be sizing their ears for them rocks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 28 2005, 09:16 AM~3901191
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 09:12 AM~3901168
> *They'll be sizing their ears for them rocks  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

any one have a list of upcoming events?









:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This all i got holmes

1. Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert: November 6th, 
2005 @ Reliant Center Houston, TX for more info 
check out http://www.losmagnificos.org 

2. 34th Annual Tejano Super Car Show: Nov, 20, 2005 
@ Ector County Coliseum, Odessa, TX for more info 
check out http://www.tejanosupershow.com

Local wise i dunno :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 09:26 AM~3901254
> *This all i got holmes
> 
> 1. Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert: November 6th,
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 10:24 AM~3901244
> *any one have a list of upcoming events?
> :biggrin:
> *


events, what events :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 28 2005, 10:16 AM~3901195
> *:wave:
> *


sup girl ... 2 more days :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 09:27 AM~3901261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


watch for my shuriken..mr ninja poster, whasofunnie?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 09:28 AM~3901270
> *watch for my shuriken..mr ninja poster, whasofunnie?
> *


hey homie u hooking that up lol :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=292048]


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 28 2005, 09:27 AM~3901268
> *sup girl ... 2 more days  :0
> *


i know huh?  

wanna go to the galleria with me :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 09:29 AM~3901277
> *hey homie u hooking that up lol :biggrin:
> *


dang u pushy...yeah homie...
well i know this chick from myspace










will be at this place 

The PROLETARIAT 

September 28, 2005 at The Proletariat
903 Richmond, Houston, TX 
Come on out and represent at another show with great sounds

So who knows what I'll do tonight...I need to listen to some rock.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*With all the news lately about Hurricane Katrina, we shouldn't forget
that Houston has had it's share of devastating weather also.


The attached photo illustrates the damage caused to a home when
Hurricane
Rita passed through the Houston area a couple of days ago. It really
makes
you cherish what you have, and reminds us not to take life for
granted!!!
Warning: The attached picture is quite graphic and may not be suitable
for
younger viewers.*_


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 09:29 AM~3901277
> *hey homie u hooking that up lol :biggrin:
> *


know where I can get that sound?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 09:34 AM~3901304
> *With all the news lately about Hurricane Katrina, we shouldn't forget
> that Houston has had it's share of devastating weather also.
> The attached photo illustrates the damage caused to a home when
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:wave:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

dj latin you get them pics?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 09:34 AM~3901305
> *know where I can get that sound?
> *


huey louis and the news


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Sep 28 2005, 09:36 AM~3901317
> *dj latin you get them pics?
> *


oh yeah! thanks!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 09:36 AM~3901320
> *huey louis and the news
> *


they have a beat like that? Know title perhaps....I'll limewire it 2nite.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 09:40 AM~3901339
> *they have a beat like that?  Know title perhaps....I'll limewire it 2nite.
> *


the heart of rock and roll


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps :wave: i think its going to rain this weekend for a car show


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 09:34 AM~3901304
> *With all the news lately about Hurricane Katrina, we shouldn't forget
> that Houston has had it's share of devastating weather also.
> The attached photo illustrates the damage caused to a home when
> ...


dude that is awful


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Sep 28 2005, 09:41 AM~3901345
> *sup peeps :wave: i think its going to cry this weekend for a car show
> *


cry?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LordTX is ready for the cruisin'


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 09:53 AM~3901418
> *LordTX is ready for the cruisin'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin, How do you come up with this shit? :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2005, 10:23 AM~3901616
> *Latin, How do you come up with this shit? :roflmao:
> *


lack of pussy and crack


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 28 2005, 10:30 AM~3901659
> *lack of pussy and crack
> *


? You got me confused with your boy. you going to donate your asscheeks to anyone in town when you come down and let their balls bounce off that ass?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 27 2005, 09:04 PM~3898761
> *u need to get a gun license
> *


I had my gun on me but luckily i didn't have to use it. Besides I had my nephew and nieces with me.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 10:33 AM~3901686
> *?  You got me confused with your boy.  you going to donate your asscheeks to anyone in town when you come down and let their balls bounce off that ass?
> *


 :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn I wish it was the weekend


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 08:43 AM~3901030
> *I remember on Sundays when everyone went to Mason park on 75th..were lowriders cruised not speed..everyones driving speed was 20 not 45 or 60 or 80.....  But lets see how this Saturday goes....p.s. can someone give me a ride... :biggrin:
> *


HOLLA AT YA BOY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 10:48 AM~3901793
> *Damn I wish it was the weekend
> *


I cant wait either!! I hate work though...thats my motive.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 28 2005, 11:46 AM~3901774
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

come on friday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 28 2005, 11:09 AM~3901943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont laugh...ill sacrifice you to djlatin to leave me alone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 28 2005, 11:13 AM~3901969
> *dont laugh...ill sacrifice you to djlatin to leave me alone
> *


so who is going to get the navajo poon pie?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 11:14 AM~3901981
> *so who is going to get the navajo poon pie?
> *


dena  its her favorite


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Sep 28 2005, 12:13 PM~3901969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:ugh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 28 2005, 11:15 AM~3901985
> *dena   its her favorite
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2005, 12:25 PM~3902051
> *:ugh:  :uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2005, 12:09 PM~3901945
> *come on friday
> *


screw friday, I want it to be Sat...I'm ready to cruize


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well Friday 5PM is good for me...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 12:44 PM~3902199
> *well Friday 5PM is good for me...
> *


One week from Friday 5PM is even better for me..... :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2005, 11:58 AM~3902324
> *One week from Friday 5PM is even better for me..... :0
> *


brian you going to vegas?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 28 2005, 01:18 PM~3902455
> *brian you going to vegas?
> *


 uffin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2005, 12:19 PM~3902463
> *uffin:
> *


i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone going to los magnificos this year?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&hl=magnificos


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 01:27 PM~3902530
> *anyone going to los magnificos this year?
> *


never again............... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2005, 12:28 PM~3902537
> *never again............... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

same here, unless they control the Mob :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 01:29 PM~3902546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> same here, unless they control the Mob  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The "Damn Air Freshener"........... :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2005, 12:31 PM~3902566
> *The "Damn Air Freshener"........... :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That took it to the Ghetto. lol! that shit was being hustled in every nook and cranny of that car show. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Too many white dudes at that show who look like this!!! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2005, 12:35 PM~3902592
> *Too many white dudes at that show who look like this!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

The cars showing were good quality other than a few junks thrown in there. Main complaint was the 97.9 crowd and the loud ass music. I saw that vato from Training Day (the chicano that said "you ever had your shit pushed in" forgot his name) walking around and no one was chasing homeboy, but when some rapper or high end hooker walked by that others recognized, everyone chased them like they wanted some Katrina handouts :twak:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: so waz up for the weekend let me kno :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 28 2005, 11:35 AM~3902592
> *Too many white dudes at that show who look like this!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Fito Olivarez (Aug 16, 2005)

*SAPO VERDE!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2005, 09:45 AM~3901766
> *I had my gun on me but luckily i didn't have to use it. Besides I had my nephew and nieces with me.
> *


if u use it be prepared to get it taken by the cops, even if you are in the right.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2005, 02:48 PM~3903479
> *if u use it be prepared to get it taken by the cops, even if you are in the right.
> *


PROVEN FACT :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2005, 02:48 PM~3903479
> *if u use it be prepared to get it taken by the cops, even if you are in the right.
> *


What is you use it and it disappears?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

F.Y.I. , Houston Stylez will not be having their picnic this sunday oct. 2nd due to hurricaine rita's bitch ass. we will push it back til the end of oct. to give peeps time to get back on schedule, also gives us time to find our damn trophy guy and get the trophies made. any questions or concerns u can contact me at 713.515.4350(mike), thanks.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 11:29 AM~3902546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> same here, unless they control the Mob  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


talk to mr chuck he might be able to fix that problem..u might be putting money in his pocket so he might be curious to know what people think about his show?????,,not hating just trying to make it better


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2005, 04:56 PM~3904649
> *talk to mr chuck he might be able to fix that problem..u might be putting money in his pocket so he might be curious to know what people think about his show?????,,not hating just trying to make it better
> *


surely the shouw would be about the love and not about money right?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 28 2005, 02:54 PM~3903871
> *F.Y.I.  , Houston Stylez will not be having their picnic this sunday oct. 2nd due to hurricaine rita's bitch ass. we will push it back til the end of oct. to give peeps time to get back on schedule, also gives us time to find our damn trophy guy and get the trophies made.  any questions or concerns u can contact me at 713.515.4350(mike), thanks.
> *


hey mike I think he moved


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

What it do bird??..


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

whats up switchez on da junk 83 :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Sep 28 2005, 06:50 PM~3905378
> *whats up switchez on da junk 83 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Sep 28 2005, 06:44 PM~3905353
> *What it do bird??..
> *


you in trouble :twak:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up !!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2005, 03:48 PM~3903479
> *if u use it be prepared to get it taken by the cops, even if you are in the right.
> *


If you have a CHL they can't take it away


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 06:59 PM~3905429
> *If you have a CHL they can't take it away
> *


i think he had one and them pigs still took it!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2005, 09:06 PM~3905459
> *i think he had one and them pigs still took it!!!
> *


There not supposed to, that's the whole point of having the license, so they can't take it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Traveling on Texas Roadways with Concealed Handguns 

Traffic stop policies vary among law enforcement agencies. Your local police department or sheriff's office can tell you what to expect if stopped while carrying a handgun within their jurisdictions.

Texas Department of Public Safety troopers will ask you:

Whether you are licensed to carry a concealed handgun 
Whether you have the gun with you 
Where the gun is located 
*A trooper may disarm a licensee anytime he or she feels that safety is at risk. The trooper will return the gun at the end of the traffic stop when the threat to safety has passed. *

When stopped by a law enforcement officer, DPS recommends that you: 

Keep your hands in plain sight 
Cooperate fully with the police officer 
If you have a gun with you, tell the officer as soon as possible 
Don't make any quick movements, especially toward the weapon 
At night, turn on your vehicle's dome light


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 07:10 PM~3905484
> *There not supposed to, that's the whole point of having the license, so they can't take it
> *


not to get into details but one night i had to use my gun on someone in self defense and the cops still took it as evidence. 2 yrs later they still have it and will not return it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmmmm interesting...


[attachmentid=292490]

[attachmentid=292491]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

everyone has questions about guns. if you are over 21 and have no felonies sign up for the class its under 100$ u pay them then pay the state and u can learn all about the laws. and carry a pistol with you.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Research...

[attachmentid=292508]

[attachmentid=292510]

Theres a couple of IFs in there...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2005, 09:23 PM~3905561
> *not to get into details but one night i had to use my gun on someone in self defense and the cops still took it as evidence. 2 yrs later they still have it and will not return it.
> *


Damn that's bullshit, ain't there someone you can write too to get it back


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2005, 09:30 PM~3905607
> *everyone has questions about guns. if you are over 21 and have no felonies sign up for the class its under 100$ u pay them then pay the state and u can learn all about the laws. and carry a pistol with you.
> *


I've paid my money and taken the class, just gotta fill out the damn paperwork and there is a lot of it, and you gotta do it just right or else...what I like about having your CHL is the fact that you don't have to wait those 3 or 7 days when you purchase a handgun


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I guess a silencer IS still illegal (#4)...at least as of that pdf files creation...but you know TXDPS site is not up to date.

[attachmentid=292522]


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

so thats what happen to richmond ave all the guns :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

old fashioned TX showdowns...I got dragged into one of those once. Still went back though after a short hiatus. :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

sup goofy :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2005, 08:53 AM~3901418
> *LordTX is ready for the cruisin'
> *


Its LORD GOOFY..not LORD TX anymore.... :uh: ....





























nice pic bastard....... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 08:38 PM~3906159
> *sup goofy :wave:
> *


wuz up Big Hazard.....  you creepin this Saturday night..


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 10:41 PM~3906189
> *wuz up Big Hazard.....  you creepin this Saturday night..
> *


and you know this man...pm sent


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 08:43 PM~3906207
> *and you know this man...pm sent
> *


pm sent ...my SE brother...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 10:49 PM~3906252
> *pm sent ...my SE brother...
> *


pm received and replied...ohhh and don't show anyone, don't want anyone to see it yet


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Just lettin everyone knowWWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM photo gallery has been updated with 5 car shows from ths year..check it out and dont forget to sign our guestbook...thanx

Lord Goofy/EMPIRE founder


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

sup provok :wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 10:52 PM~3906266
> *Just lettin everyone knowWWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM photo gallery has been updated with 5 car shows from ths year..check it out and dont forget to sign our guestbook...thanx
> 
> Lord Goofy/EMPIRE founder
> *


Hey homie redo your link, it's not working


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 09:55 PM~3906286
> *sup provok :wave:
> *


Sup dog?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

coolness...is the domain masked? Cause when I click stuff it dont say the path or file name in address bar. Did you get my PM about Hams Navi?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 08:56 PM~3906294
> *Hey homie redo your link, it's not working
> *


try it now chavala.. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

All this talk about guns. I'll rather have the cops take my piece than some motherfuker take my car. I at least want to feed'em a couple of hollowpoints.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey some pics no work


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 10:59 PM~3906318
> *try it now chavala.. :biggrin:
> *


It works now leva...:biggrin:...damn good pics homie, but where are the hynas


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 08:59 PM~3906314
> *coolness...is the domain masked?  Cause when I click stuff it dont say the path or file name in address bar.  Did you get my PM about Hams Navi?
> *


no sir hes going to email me some pics tomorrow..LORD HEX.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 09:01 PM~3906332
> *hey some pics no work
> *


the houston show..right...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

oooh i am a lord now ahahha


yeah its frame forwarding cause when i click on the HLC link...it still says empirecarclub.com in the address bar

pretty good tho


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 09:01 PM~3906333
> *It works now leva...:biggrin:...damn good pics homie, but where are the hynas
> *


Eye Candy section coming soon..dont worrie..homie


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 28 2005, 10:57 PM~3906305
> *Sup dog?
> *


Nothing much just here chillin thinkin bout dead people...what you up to


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 10:03 PM~3906353
> *Eye Candy section coming soon..dont worrie..homie
> *


The Emperess section ahahahah


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 11:03 PM~3906353
> *Eye Candy section coming soon..dont worrie..homie
> *


how soon is soon


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 10:04 PM~3906357
> *Nothing much just here chillin thinkin bout dead people...what you up to
> *


Hey, my uncle is going to talk to his friend that works at the morgue. I'll let you know.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 28 2005, 10:06 PM~3906372
> *Hey, my uncle is going to talk to his friend that works at the morgue. I'll let you know.
> *


Dang...bro I couldnt do it....heeby jeebies


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 28 2005, 11:06 PM~3906372
> *Hey, my uncle is going to talk to his friend that works at the morgue. I'll let you know.
> *


 :cheesy: cool, I can start whenevers


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 11:07 PM~3906379
> *Dang...bro I couldnt do it....heeby jeebies
> *


the hell with heeby jeebies, I need the feria. I got a kid on the way and four ranflas to build


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 10:07 PM~3906379
> *Dang...bro I couldnt do it....heeby jeebies
> *


I wouldn't mind trying it. Just wear some Depends the first couple of weeks just in case.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 28 2005, 11:09 PM~3906395
> *I wouldn't mind trying it. Just wear some Depends the first couple of weeks just in case.
> *


Yeah just in case one of them fuckers turns i'ts head and says hi


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 09:11 PM~3906412
> *Yeah just in case one of them fuckers turns i'ts head and says hi
> *


or ......BRAINSSSSSS!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey there have been reported cases of bodies sitting up from rigormortis....so whatchale...cause you too young to die from a heart attack!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 11:13 PM~3906431
> *or ......BRAINSSSSSS!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Mmmmmm Braaaaiinnnnnsssssss 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 11:15 PM~3906444
> *hey there have been reported cases of bodies sitting up from rigormortis....so whatchale...cause you too young to die from a heart attack!!
> *


Hmmm I wonder if morgue insurance covers heart attacks


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 10:18 PM~3906464
> *Hmmm I wonder if morgue insurance covers heart attacks
> *


Usually everyone there is dead already


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

MR.BIRD...wuz up partna.....need your new celly #


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2005, 11:22 PM~3906493
> *Usually everyone there is dead already
> *


I meant for employees


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Only 92 pages to go till we hit 1,000


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

Is anyone going to Richmond this sat kus I dont want to be the only on that goes to jail.....lol I mean cruzzzzzing


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Sep 28 2005, 11:34 PM~3906582
> *Is anyone going to Richmond this sat kus I dont want to be the only on that goes to jail.....lol I mean cruzzzzzing
> *


*A friend is someone who bails you out of jail a true homie is sitting next to you saying damn we fucked up*...guess i'll be sitting next to you :biggrin: 

Saturday cruizing is back :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 09:37 PM~3906598
> *A friend is someone who bails you out of jail a true homie is sitting next to you saying damn we fucked up...guess i'll be sitting next to you :biggrin:
> 
> Saturday cruizing is back :cheesy:
> *


back like Z.Cavarichies..... :uh: .....lol :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 09:37 PM~3906598
> *A friend is someone who bails you out of jail a true homie is sitting next to you saying damn we fucked up...guess i'll be sitting next to you :biggrin:
> 
> Saturday cruizing is back :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 11:39 PM~3906613
> *back like Z.Cavarichies..... :uh: .....lol :biggrin:
> *


Huh? remember I was born in Magnolia, raised in Second Ward, and now live in SouthEast. Slow it down and explain what the hell you talking bout


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 28 2005, 09:42 PM~3906631
> *Huh? remember I was born in Magnolia, raised in Second Ward, and now live in SouthEast. Slow it down and explain what the hell you talking bout
> *


like i said ..back .like somethings that people forgot about...  
Z.Cavarichies wear some expensive pants back in 91..try to come back in 99..but fell off.. :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 11:44 PM~3906651
> *like i said ..back .like somethings that people forgot about...
> Z.Cavarichies wear some expensive pants back in 91..try to come back in 99..but fell off.. :uh:
> *


Ohh ok I understand now :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 09:40 PM~3906175
> *Its LORD GOOFY..not LORD TX anymore.... :uh: ....
> nice pic bastard....... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2005, 10:44 PM~3906651
> *like i said ..back .like somethings that people forgot about...
> Z.Cavarichies wear some expensive pants back in 91..try to come back in 99..but fell off.. :uh:
> *


Jeans West. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

so did MF Girbeaud ever come back? I new vatos that wor ethe same size and would each buy one or 2 pais and trade off so it looked like they had more. Fucking people trying to show off. I dress to not be naked. Everyday shouldnt be a fashion show at school or work. At work, a lab with chemicals, this chick wears "7" jeans or whatever. i was told they are $200/pair jeans. NO MAMES!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Girbaud's came back recently but not popular as they were back in the 80's early 90's.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

when did these "jeans" come out? i never heard of them?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 29 2005, 07:30 AM~3908343
> *when did these "jeans" come out? i never heard of them?
> *


back when you were in diapers :biggrin: 

how you been ice?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 08:33 AM~3908353
> *back when you were in diapers  :biggrin:
> 
> how you been ice?
> *


been cool mayne you? and when i was in diapers you were in high school or maybe after that huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 29 2005, 07:35 AM~3908362
> *been cool mayne you? and when i was in diapers you were in high school or maybe after that huh?
> *


I graduated in '89. those pants were the rage back in '86-93 i think. I only wore Girbauds since cavarichi's looked ghey.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 07:36 AM~3908371
> *I graduated in '89.  those pants were the rage back in '86-93 i think.  I only wore Girbauds since cavarichi's looked ghey.
> *


dang i was born in 84 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 29 2005, 07:38 AM~3908374
> *dang i was born in 84  :0  :biggrin:
> *


that was the last year of the breakdancing rage.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 07:43 AM~3908390
> *that was the last year of the breakdancing rage.
> *


see I ended the world...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah i graduated in 94 so the Girbeauds were my freshman through Junior year....I had imitation Gireauds called Paco from Weiners :roflmao: <-- Laughs at self


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2005, 07:56 AM~3908453
> *yeah i graduated in 94 so the Girbeauds were my freshman through Junior year....I had imitation Gireauds called Paco from Weiners  :roflmao: <-- Laughs at self
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i remember that shit. paisas were wearing those with British Knights. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2005, 07:56 AM~3908453
> *yeah i graduated in 94 so the Girbeauds were my freshman through Junior year....I had imitation Gireauds called Paco from Weiners  :roflmao: <-- Laughs at self
> *


I didnt own any but i grew up in the age of jncos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 29 2005, 07:59 AM~3908470
> *I didnt own any but i grew up in the age of jncos
> *


Those were worse. Had enough material to make a tent out of those mugs


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 08:06 AM~3908492
> *Those were worse.  Had enough material to make a tent out of those mugs
> *


LOL but they were good for hiding things at school


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good morning Houston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

almost the weekend  

R.I.P. Johnny Huitron


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 08:20 AM~3908567
> *  almost the weekend
> 
> R.I.P. Johnny Huitron
> *


yep almost the weekend


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Damn! Speaking of oldschool pants, I think I still have a few pairs of Kross Kolour pants somewhere. I might just dig'em out along with my Public Enemy shirt and my white Kaepa shoes!........lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 29 2005, 09:01 AM~3908697
> *Damn! Speaking of oldschool pants, I think I still have a few pairs of Kross Kolour pants somewhere. I might just dig'em out along with my Public Enemy shirt and my white Kaepa shoes!........lol
> *


My bro was telling me of DJ Ovadose's cousin Jaime wearing Malcom X t'shirts back in school. lol. ask him about that. :biggrin: 

wore one that said something like:

*Malcom
King
& Me

"It's a black thing, You wouldn't understand"*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Kross Kolour's were the shit ... lol ... I used to wear really tight bodysuits with some big saggin ass Kross Kolour's or Gerbauds to Astroworld and walk around and get my mack on ... :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 09:34 AM~3908797
> *My bro was telling me of DJ Ovadose's cousin Jaime wearing Malcom X t'shirts back in school.  lol.  ask him about that.  :biggrin:
> 
> wore one that said something like:
> ...


Some people wore Public Enemy, others wore malcolm X shirts....The were just black shirts with a big ass white X. Also the Bart Simpson flea market Tshirt fad dressed as rasta, or saddam or whatever other shit...that was earlier though. Also a lot of DeLa Soul Me Myself and I shirts that i remember. Never had BKs or Ellese shoes. Did have some Z.Cavaricci shoes with the lyrics from some INXS song on the bottom. Alleviate, remediate, medicate, blah bla-iate


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

damn latin 89' and FYI in 89 i was 5 so i WASN'T in diapers... and i rember british knights and jncos but all this other stuff i dunno...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 29 2005, 10:06 AM~3908951
> *damn latin 89' and FYI in 89 i was 5 so i WASN'T in diapers... and i rember british knights and jncos but all this our stuff i dunno...
> *


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 11:07 AM~3908959
> *
> *


so whats up latin you going this sat?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 29 2005, 10:11 AM~3908979
> *so whats up latin you going this sat?
> *


will be in Dallas for the Majestix anniversary gathering.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 11:15 AM~3909008
> *will be in Dallas for the Majestix anniversary gathering.
> *


coo coo...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 11:15 AM~3909008
> *will be in Dallas for the Majestix anniversary gathering.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Yea, I also still have 3 jump suits in my closet!!! A Fila, Troop, and Sergio Tachini.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 29 2005, 11:23 AM~3909061
> *Yea, I also still have 3 jump suits in my closet!!! A Fila, Troop, and Sergio Tachini....  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ask DJLATIN about his jumpsuit he has in his closet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I used to like the A.D.I.D.A.S. ones back then. *A*ll *D*ay *I D*ream *A*bout *S*ex


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 29 2005, 09:28 AM~3909092
> *Ask DJLATIN about his jumpsuit he has in his closet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Hey Latin.....so whats up wit this jumpsuit? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2005, 11:28 AM~3909093
> *I used to like the A.D.I.D.A.S. ones back then.  All Day I Dream About Sex
> *


USED TO???? CALL ME OLD SKOOL ... BUT THAT'S STILL ALL I WEAR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 29 2005, 10:28 AM~3909092
> *Ask DJLATIN about his jumpsuit he has in his closet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Maroon/Silver NIKE outfit and red ADIDAS outfit :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 29 2005, 10:22 AM~3909047
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 11:50 AM~3909196
> *
> *


You need to stay here and cruise Richmond Saturday night instead :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 29 2005, 10:52 AM~3909207
> *You need to stay here and cruise Richmond Saturday night instead  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone have a hook up on someone who does sandblasting in houston?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 10:58 AM~3909255
> *Anyone have a hook up on someone who does sandblasting in houston?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2005, 07:48 AM~3908219
> *so did MF Girbeaud ever come back?  I new vatos that wor ethe same size and would each buy one or 2 pais and trade off so it looked like they had more.  Fucking people trying to show off.  I dress to not be naked.  Everyday shouldnt be a fashion show at school or work.  At work, a lab with chemicals, this chick wears "7" jeans or whatever.  i was told they are $200/pair jeans.  NO MAMES!!
> *


Damn I still got a pair of those in short form, and I still wear them


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn I still got a pair of those in _*short form*_, and I still wear them 


:twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 08:33 AM~3908353
> *back when you were in diapers  :biggrin:
> 
> how you been ice?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2005, 08:56 AM~3908453
> *yeah i graduated in 94 so the Girbeauds were my freshman through Junior year....I had imitation Gireauds called Paco from Weiners  :roflmao: <-- Laughs at self
> *


Glad to know I wasn't the only one out there wearing Paco pants :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 29 2005, 08:59 AM~3908470
> *I didnt own any but i grew up in the age of jncos
> *


Damn I still got a pair of those too


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 29 2005, 02:24 PM~3910309
> *Damn I still got a pair of those in short form, and I still wear them
> :twak:
> *


 :angry: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 29 2005, 01:26 PM~3910324
> *Damn I still got a pair of those too
> *


wear them saturday cruising....LOL


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 29 2005, 02:44 PM~3910438
> *wear them saturday cruising....LOL
> *


I'm thinking about it, a flash from the past


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 29 2005, 01:26 PM~3910317
> *Glad to know I wasn't the only one out there wearing Paco pants :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I had like some Royal-Electric Blue ones...ahAhahhAAHaHAhAhAh what the fuck was I thinking?! Of course now I wear alot of orange.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2005, 02:51 PM~3910496
> *Yeah I had like some Royal-Electric Blue ones...ahAhahhAAHaHAhAhAh  what the fuck was I thinking?!  Of course now I wear alot of orange.
> *


I used to like the black and green ones with the red stripe down the sides...:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:...what the hell was wrong with me...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about the black bart shirts or the girbuad shirts that were fake and had the girbaud stamp all over the shirt in different colors and were all stretched out around the neck


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ahhh 2 for $10 flea market T-shirts


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Anyone remember the Looney Toon Gangster shirts


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2005, 02:14 PM~3910627
> *what about the black bart shirts or the girbuad shirts that were fake and had the girbaud stamp all over the shirt in different colors and were all stretched out around the neck
> *


what about the flea market t-shirts that had the cross on the front or the back or they had Jesus Christ on the back, also the Virgin Mary......yea :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Sep 29 2005, 04:27 PM~3911467
> *does anyone know who sings diamonds. its a local rapper im not sure who tho.
> *


Is that the one with the chorus "diamonds is forever" or the other one that sings about local rappers/dj's that have passed away?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

naw thats not it i just heard it a few times it sounded like pual wall or bun b i could be wrong.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Sep 29 2005, 04:38 PM~3911542
> *naw thats no it i just heard a few time it sounded like pual wall or bun b i could be wrong.
> *


SLIM THUG


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Sep 29 2005, 03:38 PM~3911542
> *naw thats not it i just heard it a  few times it sounded like pual wall or bun b i could be wrong.
> *


dat would be slim thug off the already platinum album,.. i have it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 29 2005, 04:48 PM~3911617
> *dat would be slim thug off the already platinum album,.. i have it
> *


ECHO? yo burn me a copy :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2005, 04:49 PM~3911624
> *ECHO?  yo burn me a copy  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: you shouldnt do that.. I would never :angel: do that


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

ok i found it its " from the south " sorry guys not good with songs. i have an other song. it goes like this "rip dj screw , fat pat of matter of fact bring the whole crew back, but im going to leave that up to god". who sings that one? any one?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 29 2005, 03:33 PM~3911509
> *what about the flea market t-shirts that had the cross on the front or the back or they had Jesus Christ on the back, also the Virgin Mary......yea  :cheesy:
> *


never seen them :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2005, 07:35 PM~3912281
> *never seen them  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


I have, shit I still see them :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I miss the original Rollin Hard shirts


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Damn..i metion some old school pants and it was drag on for 4 pages... :biggrin: 
Anyone remember Skidz shorts??? they where sold at the same store Z.Cavarichies where..i think Chess King was the name. Jeans West,Miller Outpost..ha..in VH1 voice....."I LOVE THE 90's" :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

AHAHAH dont make me say OP! Ocean Pacific :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HEY look what i found in Austin TX on Craigslist!!!

Rare 1961 bubble top Impala - $6000 



















Is 6000 too much for that? It looks to be in good condition.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Lord Hex..wants a Bubble top.......mayne... :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2005, 08:56 PM~3913497
> *HEY look what i found in Austin TX on Craigslist!!!
> 
> Rare 1961 bubble top Impala - $6000
> ...


 :0 thats a nice project car !!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 29 2005, 10:04 PM~3913548
> *Lord Hex..wants a Bubble top.......mayne... :thumbsup:
> *


Sure why not the lincoln with rear suies can wait :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*WWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM* has updated its Event page and Photo Galley with a Car Show page, and HLC page, Eye Candy page comin soon..  dont forget to sign our guestbook...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

the Emperess section!! mayne


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

King REC..wut it do..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Big Hazard


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wut up Goofster


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 29 2005, 10:08 PM~3913196
> *Damn..i metion some old school pants and it was drag on for 4 pages... :biggrin:
> Anyone remember Skidz shorts??? they where sold at the same store Z.Cavarichies where..i think Chess King  was the name. Jeans West,Miller Outpost..ha..in VH1 voice....."I LOVE THE 90's" :biggrin:
> *


I miss Jeans West, I loved the damn deals they had...2 pairs for $40


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 29 2005, 10:26 PM~3913993
> *I miss Jeans West, I loved the damn deals they had...2 pairs for $40
> *


Code Zero pants with a pokeadot shirt......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 12:40 AM~3914067
> *Code Zero pants with a pokeadot shirt......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hell yeah I used to hit up JW with my $43.76 every friday, buy my "outfit" and hit the club


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 29 2005, 06:41 PM~3912331
> *I miss the original Rollin Hard shirts
> *


Orale vato, I carry the old school Rolling Hard shirts, chingo de firme arte :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 30 2005, 01:24 AM~3914248
> *Orale vato, I carry the old school Rolling Hard shirts, chingo de firme arte :thumbsup:
> *


Do you have the old school Joker shirts, Homie shirts, and Pachuco shirts :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 29 2005, 11:24 PM~3914248
> *Orale vato, I carry the old school Rolling Hard shirts, chingo de firme arte :thumbsup:
> *


wuz up my HLC brother..


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 12:31 AM~3914281
> *Do you have the old school Joker shirts, Homie shirts, and Pachuco shirts :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT EH, COME CHECK IT OUT


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 12:33 AM~3914294
> *wuz up my HLC brother..
> *


:wave: JUST WORKING LATE ON EL FLYER AND POSTERS FOR THA CAR SHOW, CARNAL. uffin: " TE WATCHO ALRATO "


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Magnificos on TicketMAster


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 12:31 AM~3914281
> *Do you have the old school Joker shirts, Homie shirts, and Pachuco shirts :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 30 2005, 01:24 AM~3914248
> *Orale vato, I carry the old school Rolling Hard shirts, chingo de firme arte :thumbsup:
> *


By any chance can you get these...










You know when they where still called Gonzales Graphics and not Rollin Hard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 29 2005, 09:08 PM~3913196
> *Damn..i metion some old school pants and it was drag on for 4 pages... :biggrin:
> Anyone remember Skidz shorts??? they where sold at the same store Z.Cavarichies where..i think Chess King  was the name. Jeans West,Miller Outpost..ha..in VH1 voice....."I LOVE THE 90's" :biggrin:
> *


Those were the stores :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2005, 09:52 PM~3913472
> *AHAHAH  dont make me say OP!  Ocean Pacific :biggrin:
> *


Don't make me bust out my Panama Jack t'shirt :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 30 2005, 12:47 AM~3914329
> *YOU KNOW IT EH, COME CHECK IT OUT
> *


Que onda Conrad? We going to get down with the Bombs?  

<---- _*1951 Chevrolet Deluxe Coupe *_ :0 

Like this one but not a convertible


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Does anyone recommend a company that pays well doing hot shot deliveries.
Looking for a job to bring home the beacon........


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 08:13 AM~3914934
> *Does anyone recommend a company that pays well doing hot shot deliveries.
> Looking for a job to bring home the beacon........
> *


A-dependable, Hot Shot, and there is another one that starts with a V located on Broadway near Milby H.S.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 08:26 AM~3914976
> *A-dependable, Hot Shot, and there is another one that starts with a V located on Broadway near Milby H.S.
> *


O.K the name of that other one is Velocity Express. These are all good companies that pay well


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 01:17 AM~3914424
> *By any chance can you get these...
> 
> 
> ...


I can get most of those old stilos, just give me tha sizes eh. alrato homie


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 06:14 AM~3914816
> *Que onda Conrad?  We going to get down with the Bombs?
> 
> <---- 1951 Chevrolet Deluxe Coupe  :0
> ...


It will be firme to finally see it done up, instead of it been put up, I have a parts car to help you out on some of the missing or damaged parts eh. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 30 2005, 08:00 AM~3915064
> *It will be firme to finally see it done up, instead of it been put up, I have a parts car to help you out on some of the missing or damaged parts eh.  :thumbsup:
> *


Orale, been sitting in homeboy Angel's custody for years. Bueno que we're all cool homeboys and out to help each other.  Will need a few parts. Runs also.  

Bueno, despues hablamos conrad. Got to get busy at the office and also for the trip tomorrow. See you when you get back from Vegas. Have a safe one. I'll bring back pictures from Dallas with the Majestix rides.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Sep 30 2005, 08:53 AM~3915046
> *I can get most of those old stilos, just give me tha sizes eh. alrato homie
> *


 :cheesy: I'm gonna want them in XXXL :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hola Señor Quija :wave: How is life in the world of TE


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sup Alby :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 08:25 AM~3915148
> *Sup Alby :wave:
> *


Whos Alby? Bro its been a while since someone called me that and it was a girrrrrl.

Unless u didnt mean me...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2005, 09:28 AM~3915156
> *Whos Alby?  Bro its been a while since someone called me that and it was a girrrrrl.
> 
> Unless u didnt mean me...
> *


1. Your Alby
2. I see no females around 
3. Yes, I mean't you

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 08:30 AM~3915165
> *1. Your Alby
> 2. I see no females around
> 3. Yes, I mean't you
> ...


Pick you up tomorrow compa' peace. I-45 NORTE :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

you vatos headed to Dallas??


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 09:31 AM~3915168
> *Pick you up tomorrow compa'  peace.  I-45 NORTE  :biggrin:
> *


Hasta Mañana :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2005, 09:35 AM~3915185
> *you vatos headed to Dallas??
> *


I don't know what your talking about


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 08:39 AM~3915199
> *I don't know what your talking about
> *



Me neither...thats why I was asking..so I can say Y no invitan?! HAHAHAH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2005, 09:52 AM~3915256
> *
> *



BOILER, where have you been?

How is everyone doing?


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 07:44 AM~3915013
> *O.K the name of that other one is Velocity Express. These are all good companies that pay well
> *


Have you ever worked for Velocity?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 08:13 AM~3914934
> *Does anyone recommend a company that pays well doing hot shot deliveries.
> Looking for a job to bring home the beacon........
> *


Try Mach 5 or Irvin's Courier's


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

DENA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 30 2005, 10:04 AM~3915318
> *DENA!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


LARISSA!!!!! LOL ... SHOULDN'T YOU BE GETTING ON A PLANE SOON :0 :thumbsup: 

OH ... AND JUST SO YOU KNOW ... TOMORROW NIGHT YOU'RE GOING OUT WITH ME AND THE HOMEGIRLS .... :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 09:07 AM~3915332
> *LARISSA!!!!!  LOL ... SHOULDN'T YOU BE GETTING ON A PLANE SOON  :0 :thumbsup:
> 
> OH ... AND JUST SO YOU KNOW ... TOMORROW NIGHT YOU'RE GOING OUT WITH ME AND THE HOMEGIRLS  ....  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 09:07 AM~3915332
> * THE HOMEGIRLS  ....  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 30 2005, 09:04 AM~3915318
> *DENA!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 09:01 AM~3915300
> *Try Mach 5 or Irvin's Courier's
> *


Do you work for them, and is the pay good.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 10:10 AM~3915358
> *Do you work for them and is the pay good....
> *


I'm a paralegal at a law firm downtown ... I use Mach 5 all the time ... they're great ... I don't know anything about the pay, etc ... but you can call them at 713-655-0555 ... Irvin's Courier's is another service that some other legal assistants use in my firm, but I've never used them before ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 08:07 AM~3915332
> *LARISSA!!!!!  LOL ... SHOULDN'T YOU BE GETTING ON A PLANE SOON  :0 :thumbsup:
> 
> OH ... AND JUST SO YOU KNOW ... TOMORROW NIGHT YOU'RE GOING OUT WITH ME AND THE HOMEGIRLS  ....  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 30 2005, 10:09 AM~3915350
> *:cheesy:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 10:12 AM~3915373
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 08:15 AM~3915395
> *:uh:
> *


i thought u were gonna take the lac for a cruise tomoro night????
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice weather for some cruisin tomorrow!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

f.y.i. ......i been getting alot of calls on the cruise tommorrow night........looks like it is gonna be a good turnout.


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 09:12 AM~3915368
> *I'm a paralegal at a law firm downtown ... I use Mach 5 all the time ... they're great ... I don't know anything about the pay, etc ... but you can call them at 713-655-0555 ... Irvin's Courier's is another service that some other legal assistants use in my firm, but I've never used them before ...
> *


OH your a paralegal wow, I guess thats were all the fine women are downtown.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

she aint no paralegal shes a fuckin receptionist


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 11:34 AM~3915555
> *she aint no paralegal shes a fuckin receptionist
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MIKE JOWNED!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 09:34 AM~3915555
> *she aint no paralegal shes a fuckin receptionist
> *


[attachmentid=294400]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Here you go Lone Star ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 10:33 AM~3915546
> *OH your a paralegal wow, I guess thats were all the fine women are downtown.
> *


  Don't listen to Lone Star ... I am a Trial Paralegal ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i can go down the office depot and get some cards made it aint no thing


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 09:44 AM~3915638
> *Here you go Lone Star ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
actually I meant to laugh on this quote........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 09:56 AM~3915750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a mural a bitch left on a regal i owned years ago :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:02 AM~3915808
> *looks like a mural a bitch left on a regal i owned years ago  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 11:01 AM~3915800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> actually I meant to laugh on this quote........
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 10:03 AM~3915812
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


men fucked up when they went to war in WWII and left the women here to do Men jobs. since then women have abused car *keys* :twak: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 09:50 AM~3915700
> *i can go down the office depot and get some cards made it aint no thing
> :uh:
> *


You dont gotta leave your house...order them online on vistaprint.com....they get delivered to your door.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:06 AM~3915828
> *men fucked up when they went to war in WWII and left the women here to do Men jobs.  since then women have abused car keys  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i respect cars more than men...id never hurt a car :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 30 2005, 10:50 AM~3915700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 10:03 AM~3915813
> *
> *


so girl you taking the cadillac out?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 30 2005, 10:07 AM~3915842
> *i respect cars more than men...id never hurt a car  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hold up....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 10:07 AM~3915846
> *not with my firm mark on it ...
> 
> no
> *


dammmm lone star u must of really struck a nerve


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 10:07 AM~3915846
> *not with my firm mark on it ...
> 
> no
> *


Hey I believe you I was just saying you dont gotta go anywhere to order them..I even uploaded my own logo for my cards.

So you only speak spanish under languages?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:08 AM~3915857
> *:biggrin:  hold up....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Sep 30 2005, 08:35 AM~3915185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need room for the rucas.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:11 AM~3915884
> *yes sir!
> need room for the rucas.
> *


dammm thats sad when u start calling hollywood a ruca........ :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 10:11 AM~3915895
> *dammm thats sad when u start calling hollywood a ruca........ :0
> *


Despearate times call for desperate measures...I guess


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 10:11 AM~3915895
> *dammm thats sad when u start calling hollywood a ruca........ :0
> *


no sonso. just rolling with hollywood and have room for 2 more = *bitches*. you want to fill one of those spots?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how old were u in this pic? 17????









:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 09:07 AM~3915332
> *LARISSA!!!!!  LOL ... SHOULDN'T YOU BE GETTING ON A PLANE SOON  :0 :thumbsup:
> 
> OH ... AND JUST SO YOU KNOW ... TOMORROW NIGHT YOU'RE GOING OUT WITH ME AND THE HOMEGIRLS  ....  :0
> *


so it's a girls night out? take pics of the out of towner at the club!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So where on Richmond are we meeting tomorrow?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 10:15 AM~3915926
> *how old were u in this pic? 17????
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:15 AM~3915927
> *so it's a girls night out?  take pics of the out of towner at the club!
> *


lol ummm no :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 30 2005, 10:16 AM~3915936
> *lol ummm no  :biggrin:
> *


you avoiding cameras or not going?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 30 2005, 10:15 AM~3915928
> *So where on Richmond are we meeting tomorrow?
> *


don't know yet any suggesttions


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 11:07 AM~3915846
> *not with my firm mark on it ...
> 
> no
> *



Hey Dena. I think you just set yourself up for some photoshopping!
:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok, i always see this person in this topic but never post.

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Emperor Goofy, Dualhex02, cruize1, Crazy Judith, ptshirts, NIX CUSTOMS, EX214GIRL


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:16 AM~3915938
> *you avoiding cameras or not going?
> *


oh i'll be there. but i take the photographs, not be in them :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 30 2005, 10:17 AM~3915957
> *oh i'll be there. but i take the photographs, not be in them  :biggrin:
> *


orale, i'll have some hammies roll with *Pasa*LasNalgasde*Dena* to take some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 30 2005, 09:17 AM~3915957
> *oh i'll be there. but i take the photographs, not be in them  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:19 AM~3915964
> *orale, i'll have some hammies roll with PasaLasNalgasdeDena to take some pics.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 30 2005, 10:20 AM~3915973
> *:0
> *


you coming down too cruize?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 30 2005, 09:15 AM~3915928
> *So where on Richmond are we meeting tomorrow?
> *


24hr Megaplexxx......... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:17 AM~3915956
> *ok, i always see this person in this topic but never post.
> 
> 13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> ...


0 posts so far but just joined in Sep


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:13 AM~3915910
> *no sonso.  just rolling with hollywood and have room for 2 more = bitches.  you want to fill one of those spots?
> *


looks like thats the way its gonna stay..........did u ever put that sticker in ur back window


viejito on board


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 10:21 AM~3915984
> *24hr Megaplexxx......... :biggrin:
> *


Orale, going to ask John if i can borrow his _*Preferred Membership*_ card to get a hook up :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 10:22 AM~3915991
> *looks like thats the way its gonna stay..........did u ever put that sticker in ur back window
> viejito on board
> *


Yep, on the other corner i put "NO TORTAS ALLOWED"


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 09:21 AM~3915981
> *you coming down too cruize?
> *


nobody invited me...


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 30 2005, 10:23 AM~3916003
> *nobody invited me...
> *


dena will :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 10:01 AM~3915294
> *Have you ever worked for Velocity?
> *


Yes I have, all the ones I named I worked for at one point or another


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 30 2005, 11:15 AM~3915926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's all good ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 10:25 AM~3916012
> *No bitch.  :biggrin:  That pic was taken like 4 years ago ... :scrutinize:
> it's all good ...
> *


Too late its in everyones temporary internet files.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 11:02 AM~3915808
> *looks like a mural a bitch left on a regal i owned years ago  :angry:
> *


Damn homie face prints, bitches usually only leave ass prints on my Regal :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 10:28 AM~3916028
> *Damn homie face prints, bitches usually only leave ass prints on my Regal :biggrin:
> *


she keyed it.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 30 2005, 09:24 AM~3916008
> *dena will :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 10:28 AM~3916028
> *Damn homie face prints, bitches usually only leave ass prints on my Regal :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 09:28 AM~3916028
> *Damn homie face prints, bitches usually only leave ass prints on my Regal :biggrin:
> *


wut bout blocc's ass........... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:29 AM~3916040
> *she keyed it.
> *


Yeah I hate artistic chicks...find you one that cant draw for shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 10:30 AM~3916051
> *wut bout blocc's ass........... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 10:30 AM~3916051
> *wut bout blocc's ass........... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 11:07 AM~3915846
> *not with my firm mark on it ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Right-Click, Save :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Nix...Wut it do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what happened to the h-town unity? what's up with all the clowning?  





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 11:11 AM~3915895
> *dammm thats sad when u start calling hollywood a ruca........ :0
> *


 :angry: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 11:29 AM~3916040
> *she keyed it.
> *


Ohhh damn that sucks


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:30 AM~3916051
> *wut bout blocc's ass........... :biggrin:
> *


Ohh, so your calling Blocc a bitch, them sound like fighting words to me, don't worry i'll relay the message


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Magic..Hey why do thet call you "Hollywood"...because that guy from that movie "Mannequin" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 10:39 AM~3916106
> *Ohh, so your calling Blocc a bitch, them sound like fighting words to me, don't worry i'll relay the message
> *


_*I GOT $5 ON BLOCC!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:39 AM~3916110
> *Magic..Hey why do thet call you "Hollywood"...because that guy from that movie "Mannequin" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn Emperess you still with that, I think you like that movie more than your letting on


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 09:39 AM~3916114
> *I GOT $5 ON BLOCC!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i got $3.69 on "X box"... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 11:39 AM~3916114
> *I got $10 on Blocc
> 
> 
> Come on people we're placing bets*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:43 AM~3916136
> *i got $3.69  on "X box"... :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie placing bets against yourself, shit just throw in the towel now :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 10:39 AM~3916110
> *Magic..Hey why do thet call you "Hollywood"...because that guy from that movie "Mannequin" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You remember those old lowrider mags from early 80's with the cartoon characters? :biggrin:  

the vato with the slick back hair that rolled in the bomba.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 09:43 AM~3916135
> *Damn Emperess you still with that, I think you like that movie more than your letting on
> *


"dont be a sore loser....." in Big Al's voice.... :biggrin: "Hollyweird"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:46 AM~3916152
> *You remember those old lowrider mags from early 80's with the cartoon characters?  :biggrin:
> 
> the vato with the slick back hair that rolled in the bomba.
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

in the early 80s i was playing excitebike and tmnt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Darkness.......................wuz up Sic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=294455]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 09:50 AM~3916177
> *[attachmentid=294455]
> *


lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:47 AM~3916160
> *"dont be a sore loser....." in Big Al's voice.... :biggrin: "Hollyweird"
> *


I ain't no sore loser I know it's all in fun loco, but why is it that you only remember the gay parts of the movies :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Never seen that flick. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 09:52 AM~3916187
> *I ain't no sore loser I know it's all in fun loco, but why is it that you only remember the gay parts of the movies :scrutinize:
> *


......... :twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 11:46 AM~3916152
> *You remember those old lowrider mags from early 80's with the cartoon characters?  :biggrin:
> 
> the vato with the slick back hair that rolled in the bomba.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 09:55 AM~3916204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hair....... "mop head"........... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:57 AM~3916216
> *nice hair....... "mop head"........... :biggrin:
> *


Ohh I know you ain't talking bout hair Mr. Jerry Curl


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 09:58 AM~3916217
> *Ohh I know you ain't talking bout hair Mr. Jerry Curl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=294460]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 09:59 AM~3916230
> *[attachmentid=294460]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "Hollywood"


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 11:59 AM~3916230
> *[attachmentid=294460]
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 09:59 AM~3916230
> *[attachmentid=294460]
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

What high school did most of you guys attended?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 10:34 AM~3916083
> *Nix...Wut it do
> *


Chillin . So who's goin to RICHMOND?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2005, 10:03 AM~3916252
> *Chillin . So who's goin to RICHMOND?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :dunno:
> *


i need a ride.........


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 11:02 AM~3916249
> *What high school did most of you guys attended?
> *


SAM RAYBURN H.S IN PASADENA


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 11:02 AM~3916249
> *What high school did most of you guys attended?
> *


LBJ high school in Austin :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 10:02 AM~3916249
> *What high school did most of you guys attended?
> *


DEER PARK HIGH


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:04 AM~3916257
> *i need a ride.........
> *


I GOT ROOM FOR THREE LET ME KNOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 11:02 AM~3916249
> *What high school did most of you guys attended?
> *


Dulles Vikings........5a state losers to kileen dammmm qb had to be drunk


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 12:02 PM~3916249
> *What high school did most of you guys attended?
> *


High School for HEalth Professions
Austin H.S.
Houston Night H.S.
Chavez H.S.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

R.S. Sterling HS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 30 2005, 10:08 AM~3916287
> *R.S. Sterling HS
> *


Wuz up Los....  long time no see homie....still working that night shift


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so who all is cruising?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yup still working it but hopefully will be able to make it richmond on sat


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

This year at the show, we've made some changes...let me know what you guys think...
1.) We turned the back corner (on the other side of the wall from the hydraulic competition) into a "La Mera Mera" hispanic corner
2.) We added a $1,000 bikini contest
3.) We've added money to "Best Traditional"
4.) Club Tug-O-War...SportsFan is sponsoring some custom made jerseys for the winning team. We are also planning on having a challenge match with the winners facing a team from Fitness Connection for another $150.

and finally, we are thinking of creating a scholarship. Anyone who enters can sponsor 1 applicant of a full-time college student (son, daughter, niece, nephew, etc.). The first year it will be $500 and we will announce the winner before the spring semester. I'm finalizing the details of it. If the response is good, we will increase the amount or make it renewable for the winner. I'm really looking for your input on this scholarship. We are going to do it this year to try it out...I was just wondering if ya'll liked the idea. 

We will post details (along with announcing the performers) at www.losmagnificos.org soon!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dont forget to spread the word tell everyone you know


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 30 2005, 07:55 AM~3915266
> *BOILER, where have you been?
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> *


Actually this is Nadya (wife) ..... everyone is fine, working every day, making $$$. He told me to post something so you all know he is still around :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey ouiji call me homie


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2005, 11:14 AM~3916326
> *Actually this is Nadya (wife) ..... everyone is fine, working every day, making $$$.  He told me to post something so you all know he is still around  :wave:
> *


so mrs boiler yall cruising on sat


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 30 2005, 10:13 AM~3916317
> *This year at the show, we've made some changes...let me know what you guys think...
> 1.) We turned the back corner (on the other side of the wall from the hydraulic competition) into a "La Mera Mera" hispanic corner
> 2.) We added a $1,000 bikini contest
> ...


  .......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 11:02 AM~3916249
> *What high school did most of you guys attended?
> *


Milby C/O 94


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 30 2005, 12:13 PM~3916317
> *This year at the show, we've made some changes...let me know what you guys think...
> 1.) We turned the back corner (on the other side of the wall from the hydraulic competition) into a "La Mera Mera" hispanic corner
> 2.) We added a $1,000 bikini contest
> ...


1. What will "La Mera Mera" Hispanic corner consist of?
2. What kind of Jerseys?
3. Is there an age limit for the scholarships?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2005, 11:14 AM~3916326
> *Actually this is Nadya (wife) ..... everyone is fine, working every day, making $$$.  He told me to post something so you all know he is still around  :wave:
> *


:wave: <-- that one is for you.. tell Boiler wassup :wave:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

- Mera Mera is the hispanic station owned by The Box. They haven't finalized what they are doing, but it will have music that would play on La Mera Mera. They have considered Ballet Folklorico, Mariachi's, a run-way type carnival area, and other options. It will bring back the Hispanic element to the show.

- The jersey's are going to be custom embroidered by our friends at Sportsfan. They will have the club's logo on the back and possibly "2005 tug-of-war- winner" on the front

- As far as age limit...good question. As I said we are still working on the details...I don't think there should be an age limit necessarily. It should be for anyone who is trying to improve themselves through additional education.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2005, 10:16 AM~3916339
> *so mrs boiler yall cruising on sat
> *


I hope so.... depends how his schedule looks this weekend.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2005, 12:14 PM~3916326
> *Actually this is Nadya (wife) ..... everyone is fine, working every day, making $$$.  He told me to post something so you all know he is still around  :wave:
> *


Hi Mrs. Boiler :wave:, glad to know ya'll are doing o.k.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 30 2005, 12:26 PM~3916400
> *- Mera Mera is the hispanic station owned by The Box.  They haven't finalized what they are doing, but it will have music that would play on La Mera Mera.  They have considered Ballet Folklorico, Mariachi's, a run-way type carnival area, and other options.  It will bring back the Hispanic element to the show.
> 
> - The jersey's are going to be custom embroidered by our friends at Sportsfan.  They will have the club's logo on the back and possibly "2005 tug-of-war- winner" on the front
> ...


Will they be Football, Baseball, or Basketball Jerseys


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2005, 10:03 AM~3916252
> *Chillin . So who's goin to RICHMOND?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: im ready :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't know yet, I think she will give the winning club options, because she even said she could do some Dickie-type shirts. She's pretty open to hooking the winning club up with their choice as long as the cost is not outrageous!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

So how are the scholarships awarded? based on an essay or scholastic merit, or community service or ...?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 30 2005, 12:29 PM~3916425
> *I don't know yet, I think she will give the winning club options, because she even said she could do some Dickie-type shirts.  She's pretty open to hooking the winning club up with their choice as long as the cost is not outrageous!
> *


Sounds good to me, guess I better get my club to start working out :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

westbury high c/o 98 for life


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

For people who need to pre-register, the deadline is the 23rd of October.

Electricity will be $81 pre-paid (you must pre-pay them by October 28th) and $110 day-of-show...sorry but we have no control over electricity prices.

If you need either form, PM me and I will get them to you.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2005, 12:29 PM~3916427
> *So how are the scholarships awarded? based on an essay or scholastic merit, or community service or ...?
> *


Or will there be a kiss Chuck's ass option :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The scholarship hasn't been finalized...we were thinking of an essay somehow involving lowriding... along with their community service. We may consider scholastic achievement (GPA, etc.) but I don't think that would be our primary focus at all.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey now, we are going to turn the scholarship applications over to a neutral party. We already have 3 judges in mind, with Ms. Helen Carmona being 1, and 2 unknown parties being the others....

I'm not touching picking the winner!!!


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 11:02 AM~3916249
> *What high school did most of you guys attended?
> *


Who went to Reagan High.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 30 2005, 12:34 PM~3916458
> *Hey now, we are going to turn the scholarship applications over to a neutral party.  We already have 3 judges in mind, with Ms. Helen Carmona being 1, and 2 unknown parties being the others....
> 
> I'm not touching picking the winner!!!
> *


O.K. so we should start being really nice to Ms. Helen Carmona. Now who are the other two? :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:30 AM~3916051
> *wut bout blocc's ass........... :biggrin:
> *


why are you thinking about my ass? :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 30 2005, 12:33 PM~3916454
> *The scholarship hasn't been finalized...we were thinking of an essay somehow involving lowriding... along with their community service.  We may consider scholastic achievement (GPA, etc.) but I don't think that would be our primary focus at all.
> *



We can publish the winning essay!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 30 2005, 12:39 PM~3916499
> *why are you thinking about my ass? :scrutinize:
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Isnt there a Hooters on Richmond?
Maybe we can meet up there...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 10:31 AM~3916447
> *Or will there be a kiss Chuck's ass option  :biggrin:
> *


"Thats Hollywood for you...Montrose Hollywood that is....."..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 10:58 AM~3916217
> *Ohh I know you ain't talking bout hair Mr. Jerry Curl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 30 2005, 10:41 AM~3916519
> *Isnt there a Hooters on Richmond?
> Maybe we can meet up there...
> *


hooters on westheimer and gessner


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 12:43 PM~3916542
> *"Thats Hollywood for you...Montrose Hollywood that is....."..... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Here we go again, Emperess could you please quit bringing up gay topics :uh: 


























J/P :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

albert you goin in the 03 wit me or what?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut bout Dave and Busters parking lot


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 12:48 PM~3916593
> *wut bout Dave and Busters parking lot
> *


Now that sounds like a good spot, that or the Krispy Kreme parking lot


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 10:49 AM~3916605
> *Now that sounds like a good spot, that or the Krispy Kreme parking lot
> *


indeed....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 12:49 PM~3916605
> *Now that sounds like a good spot, that or the Krispy Kreme parking lot
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 30 2005, 12:50 PM~3916614
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You must have never had those krispy doughnuts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:48 AM~3916593
> *wut bout Dave and Busters parking lot
> *


 :nono: TOO MANY COPS


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 12:52 PM~3916631
> *You must have never had those krispy doughnuts
> *


yea i have...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

magic your going to richmond?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM....eye candy section coming soon...there you go Hollywood...sneak peak... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

which one is dena ^^^^


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 30 2005, 11:47 AM~3916588
> *albert you goin in the 03 wit me or what?
> *


but of course
:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 10:57 AM~3916691
> *which one is dena ^^^^
> *


 :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 12:56 PM~3916686
> *WWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM....eye candy section coming soon...there you go Hollywood...sneak peak... :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 11:52 AM~3916631
> *You must have never had those krispy doughnuts
> *


Yeah they make my teeth hurt...they are krispy cause they have SOOO much glaze on them. I gre up on Dunkin Doughnuts....I recently Had some golden glazed Square donuts.....Those were pretty good.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2005, 12:57 PM~3916692
> *but of course
> :biggrin:
> *


ok ok well im outs people i gotta work and can't be on the comp unlike some ppl... but alby is it ill be on laterz too discuss this matter further such as where am i gettin you from etc.. etc..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 11:52 AM~3916637
> *:nono:  TOO MANY COPS
> *


Go to walmart on Dunvale away from Richmond and once everyone meets up progress down richmond strip? I dont know I say meet up away from the strip to delay attracting attention at least a bit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:56 AM~3916686
> *WWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM....eye candy section coming soon...there you go Hollywood...sneak peak... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 30 2005, 12:00 PM~3916716
> *ok ok well im outs people i gotta work and can't be on the comp unlike some ppl... but alby is it ill be on laterz too discuss this matter further such as where am i gettin you from etc.. etc..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 30 2005, 11:00 AM~3916716
> *ok ok well im outs people i gotta work and can't be on the comp unlike some ppl... but alby is it ill be on laterz too discuss this matter further such as where am i gettin you from etc.. etc..
> *


so how much are you going to charge him for gas??? :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Humberto ..wut it do


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

does any one and have a motor 305


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2005, 10:52 AM~3916637
> *:nono:  TOO MANY COPS
> *


do we have a problem....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

hey goofy. u going cruzzin this sat???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 30 2005, 11:16 AM~3916820
> *hey goofy. u going cruzzin this sat???
> *


in your gator....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 11:18 AM~3916829
> *in your gator....
> *


thats koo with me...what time? and where are we all gonna meet up at??? :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 30 2005, 11:19 AM~3916835
> *thats koo with me...what time? and where are we all gonna meet up at??? :uh:
> *


at club Hustletown....or Peter's wildlife :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 30 2005, 11:30 AM~3916045
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2005, 12:04 PM~3916258
> *SAM RAYBURN H.S IN PASADENA
> *


I went there for one semester somewhere between 91-93??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 12:01 PM~3916729
> *so how much are you going to charge him for gas??? :0
> *


He doesnt have to charge me dawg...I am gonna give him money, dang. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 12:57 PM~3916691
> *which one is dena ^^^^
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 30 2005, 11:41 AM~3916955
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 01:45 PM~3916979
> *:biggrin:
> *


just do it :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ham send me pics to my email
[email protected]


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2005, 11:20 AM~3916358
> *Milby C/O 94
> *



Milby c/o 98


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Pasadena


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Sep 30 2005, 10:02 AM~3916249
> *What high school did most of you guys attended?
> *



LAMAR


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 11:56 AM~3915750
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 30 2005, 01:52 PM~3917421
> *Milby c/o 98
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

We can meet at Riviera. I'll be waiting inside. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Uh oh...decisions decisions 


Dani's Birthday Oct 1st. party at 11pm


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2005, 03:33 PM~3918126
> *Uh oh...decisions decisions
> Dani's Birthday Oct 1st.  party at 11pm
> *


Yea, I saw that.


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

anyone here ever been to Houston Imports theres alot of users from the Houston area.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

WALTRIP C/O 86


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2005, 08:18 PM~3897892
> *taking back the streets
> *


YEAH I WANNA SEE U TRY THAT WITHOUT GETTING JACKED UP BY THE LAWS. :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 30 2005, 02:52 PM~3917421
> *Milby c/o 98
> *


Milby C/O 03


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HAVE YALL TAGS UP TO DATE, THERE IS GONNA BE STRONG POLICE PRESENCE IN THE AREA.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 30 2005, 06:18 PM~3918724
> *YEAH I WANNA SEE U TRY THAT WITHOUT GETTING JACKED UP BY THE LAWS. :roflmao:
> *


sup zar... you going tomarrow?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 30 2005, 06:20 PM~3918735
> *sup zar... you going tomarrow?
> *


NOPE, CRUIZING IS ILLEGAL IN TEXAS, I WANT NO PART OF THAT. TAKE SOME PICS.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

AHS C/O 1990


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 30 2005, 06:23 PM~3918753
> *NOPE, CRUIZING IS ILLEGAL IN TEXAS, I WANT NO PART OF THAT. TAKE SOME PICS.
> *


crusing is illegal? thats a trip... what happens if your caught?


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2005, 11:01 AM~3916722
> *Go to walmart on Dunvale away from Richmond and once everyone meets up progress down richmond strip?  I dont know I say meet up away from the strip to delay attracting attention at least a bit
> *


this sound like the best plan to me


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

im going crusing in this :0....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 08:41 PM~3919389
> *im going crusing in this :0....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

PUES ORALE GOOD LUCK WITH THE CRUISING ON SATURDAY..WHATCHA PARA LA JUDA TU SABES...THEY ALWAYS LIKE TO MESS JENTE OUT THERE ON RICHMOND..GET IT CRACKIN AGAIN...


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave: :banghead: Dream Angel 2


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

I C U


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Cruising is not a crime.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 30 2005, 10:27 PM~3920124
> *Cruising is not a crime.
> *


That's right, Cruising is living


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:wave: HELLO NIGHT OWLS


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 30 2005, 10:52 PM~3920308
> *:wave: HELLO NIGHT OWLS
> *


Hello :wave:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

Whats up Senor Magic


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

YEAH I KNOW I'M A LOSER HOME ON A FRIDAY NIGHT I'M NOT A PARTY PERSON...


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

WABBIT :wave:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 30 2005, 09:06 PM~3920396
> *YEAH I KNOW I'M A LOSER  HOME ON A FRIDAY NIGHT  I'M NOT A PARTY PERSON...
> *


Yeah I Know you are a loser :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HI DIVA LADY T


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Sep 30 2005, 11:05 PM~3920387
> *Whats up Senor Magic
> *


Wuzz up Rabbit, how's it going?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 09:12 PM~3920439
> *Wuzz up Rabbit, how's it going?
> *


YUST CHILLIN CANT WAIT 4 TOMORROW FOR CRUSIN :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Sep 30 2005, 11:16 PM~3920460
> *YUST CHILLIN CANT WAIT 4 TOMORROW FOR CRUSIN  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 Ohh yes, it will be nice to cruise down Richmond again :cheesy:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HAVE FUN GUYS THIS MOMMA'S STAYING HOME W/THE PRINCESS


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 09:18 PM~3920480
> *Ohh yes, it will be nice to cruise down Richmond again :cheesy:
> *


BATERIS FULL CHARGED ON TROUBLE MAKER REDYFOR HOPING AND TAKE SOME CHALENGE :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

what's up rabbit quija


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Sep 30 2005, 11:22 PM~3920495
> *BATERIS FULL CHARGED ON TROUBLE MAKER REDYFOR HOPING AND TAKE SOME CHALENGE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: It's gonna be tha bomb


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 30 2005, 09:35 PM~3920560
> *:0  :cheesy: It's gonna be tha bomb
> *


LIKE THE OLD DAYS


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Sep 30 2005, 06:19 PM~3918731
> *Milby C/O 03
> *


<---01


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

i wish i could take my ride out there dam it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: 

















































































:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is everyone ready for tonite?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 1 2005, 12:13 PM~3922768
> *Is everyone ready for tonite?
> *


Ken is still waiting to pinch a loaf for the last two days, so you will have to wait and see if he makes it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2005, 10:52 AM~3922857
> *Ken is still waiting to pinch a loaf for the last two days, so you will have to wait and see if he makes it.
> *


HAHAHA i havent heard that expression in a long time!!! pinch a loaf. haha


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 1 2005, 10:13 AM~3922768
> *Is everyone ready for tonite?
> *


I am intending on it....except this morning is for house cleaning....I get to lazy to do it during the week after work.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2005, 09:52 AM~3922857
> *Ken is still waiting to pinch a loaf for the last two days, so you will have to wait and see if he makes it.
> *


what does pinch a loaf mean?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2005, 11:49 AM~3923013
> *what does pinch a loaf mean?
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 1 2005, 10:59 AM~3923030
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2005, 12:08 PM~3923053
> *:dunno:
> *


No cruising tonight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 1 2005, 11:21 AM~3923090
> *No cruising tonight
> *


u know money comes before everything.....always next week


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

so is tonight going down or is it just all talk


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the silver 64 will not be in attendance


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2005, 11:49 AM~3923013
> *what does pinch a loaf mean?
> *


U serious?

Cortar el mojon. Squeeze of a turd. :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2005, 01:48 PM~3923389
> *the silver 64 will not be in attendance
> *


Yes it will. If you let me drive it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall wuz da deal


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2005, 02:48 PM~3923389
> *the silver 64 will not be in attendance
> *


Tell us something we all didnt know..................... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 1 2005, 01:59 PM~3923691
> *Tell us something we all didnt know..................... :uh:
> *


cadiking :uh:








more like pontiac prince :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 30 2005, 06:49 PM~3919452
> *:0
> *


damn,.. engraving looks good... damn i wanna repaint dat car... got some more ideals


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lonestar, shouldn't you be getting ready to go cruising.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 30 2005, 10:08 AM~3916287
> *R.S. Sterling HS
> *


yea.... u was there fuckin all da black chicks... ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 09:49 AM~3916170
> *in the early 80s i was playing excitebike and tmnt
> *


damnn excitebike was da shit man.... bringing back some memories


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 1 2005, 03:16 PM~3923875
> *Lonestar, shouldn't you be getting ready to go cruising.
> *


  
i have to catch up with u next weekend even though im not working weekends anymore they asked me to come in for overtime until they get a replacement for me ....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

juan did u get wit ken about the calendar?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 1 2005, 03:37 PM~3923928
> *juan did u get wit ken about the calendar?
> *


no hes a slacker, :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2005, 05:38 PM~3923929
> *no hes a slacker, :uh:
> *


look whos talking................ :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 1 2005, 03:45 PM~3923954
> *look whos talking................ :uh:
> *


The city with the sweatiest arm pits!!!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

What carshows are coming up?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2005, 03:18 PM~3923880
> *yea.... u was there fuckin all da black chicks... ha ha :biggrin:
> *


sssssshhhhhhhh dont tell anyone


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

Today's Birthdays 
8 members are celebrating their birthday today
CadillacRub408(23), EazyE10286(19), DOPENESS(20), 3onthree(22), hypnotized(30), caranto(30), ballerz(30), CustomMachines(20) 





:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Oct 2 2005, 12:07 AM~3926010
> *Today's Birthdays
> 8 members are celebrating their birthday today
> CadillacRub408(23), EazyE10286(19), DOPENESS(20), 3onthree(22), hypnotized(30), caranto(30), ballerz(30), CustomMachines(20)
> ...


happy b-day ole fry


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

whos doing the most me aw naw big slim dog


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

For everyone who saw this last night...Disturbed pointed out to us a flamed out either 300 Wagon which I've never heard of or a Magnum with a 300 front clip. I found this one posted before on Off topic and thought I'd share.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Last night on Richmond Ave ... :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 2 2005, 08:06 AM~3926748
> *Last night on Richmond Ave ...  :0
> *


who's 65 or 66 ???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

some pics...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

My boyz from EMPIRE creepin the strip...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

that boy Nix


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Oct 2 2005, 12:07 AM~3926010
> *Today's Birthdays
> 8 members are celebrating their birthday today
> CadillacRub408(23), EazyE10286(19), DOPENESS(20), 3onthree(22), hypnotized(30), caranto(30), ballerz(30), CustomMachines(20)
> ...


happy birdday......... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 1 2005, 03:59 PM~3923431
> *U serious?
> 
> Cortar el mojon.  Squeeze of a turd. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RABBIT :buttkick: STILL GOTTA GET MY BIRTHDAY HITS...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 .....last night was a start....but its going to be hard....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where are the low lows in the pics


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Rabbit uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

dang with all the flashes goin off some of those pics are kinda dark....so Lord Goofy u get one I can use?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 2 2005, 11:18 AM~3927217
> *.....last night was a start....but its going to be hard....
> *


YES I AGREE it was a start and its gonna be hard but it was a start......that shit was funny when we had to bail from texaco when the store owner was calling the police...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 2 2005, 07:08 PM~3928787
> *YES I AGREE it was a start and its gonna be hard but it was a start......that shit was funny when we had to bail from texaco when the store owner was calling the police...... :biggrin:
> *



Hater! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I had fun last night. At least on one got pulled over.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 2 2005, 05:45 PM~3928968
> *I had fun last night. At least on one got pulled over.
> *


did u roll lac


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2005, 06:46 PM~3928975
> *did u roll lac
> *


Yes. I have vid. Will post it up soon.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Sup people....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 2 2005, 05:47 PM~3928986
> *Yes. I have vid. Will post it up soon.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 2 2005, 06:08 PM~3928787
> *YES I AGREE it was a start and its gonna be hard but it was a start......that shit was funny when we had to bail from texaco when the store owner was calling the police...... :biggrin:
> *


Hey wouldnt it be cool if one of those empty for lease properties there were rented out between ALLLL the clubs. Maybe even use the property as a store front from something but saturday nights it could be for parking and chilling. What are we gonna do call the cops on ourselves?!?! I bet that business property is expensive though.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Sup Albert...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wassup DEath Dealer? oh wait thats me ahahah


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 2 2005, 07:51 PM~3929014
> *Hey wouldnt it be cool if one of those empty for lease properties there were rented out between ALLLL the clubs.  Maybe even use the property as a store front from something but saturday nights it could be for parking and chilling.  What are we gonna do call the cops on ourselves?!?!  I bet that business property is expensive though.
> *


How bout you find out how much it is, then we'll talk about it :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 2 2005, 07:06 PM~3929081
> *How bout you find out how much it is, then we'll talk about it :biggrin:
> *


Dont get me started cause researching is something I like to do. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 2 2005, 08:07 PM~3929092
> *Dont get me started cause researching is something I like to do.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well then ... Get Set! Ready! Research!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 2 2005, 07:08 PM~3929102
> *Well then ... Get Set! Ready! Research!
> *


Damn !! good thing I live near by!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 2 2005, 08:16 PM~3929160
> *Damn !! good thing I live near by!!
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 2 2005, 07:45 PM~3928968
> *I had fun last night. At least on one got pulled over.
> *



what do you mean nobody got pulled over?!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 2 2005, 07:24 PM~3929211
> *what do you mean nobody got pulled over?!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


someone got pulled over?!??!.....would irony be the correct word for if Zar had been pulled over? So would he be exempt as an officer although off duty?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 2 2005, 08:26 PM~3929227
> *someone got pulled over?!??!.....would irony be the correct word for if Zar had been pulled over?  So would he be exempt as an officer although off duty?
> *



Nah... Ask Juan. 

At least not during the cruise...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall i had a good time last night felt good to see tha homie Mick cut a three wheel in the parking lot and Brian make me sick with that nasty ass drop i see the Big I repin hard i wanna see the vid provoke sparkin it up wanted to see it in person but its cool. swangin customs nice work on the 65 motor for days


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 2 2005, 06:36 PM~3929286
> *sup yall i had a good time last night felt good to see tha homie Mick cut a three wheel in the parking lot and Brian make me sick with that nasty ass drop i see the Big I repin hard i wanna see the vid provoke sparkin it up wanted to see it in person but its cool. swangin customs nice work on the 65 motor for days
> *



were r da pics


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 2 2005, 09:49 PM~3929716
> *were r da pics
> *


Yeah Where are the pics


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Its nice to see Mixed Metal put it down for Houston  maybe new or old to some


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2005, 04:18 PM~3923880
> *yea.... u was there fuckin all da black chicks... ha ha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Hey, the hispanic population has grown since y'all were last there. I can tell you cause I go there, but there is a lot of negritas.:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 2 2005, 10:16 PM~3929896
> *Its nice to see Mixed Metal put it down for Houston   maybe new or old to some
> *


Hey homie where can I get this magazine


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Oct 2 2005, 08:58 PM~3930109
> *:biggrin: Hey, the hispanic population has grown since y'all were last there. I can tell you cause I go there, but there is a lot of negritas.:biggrin:
> *


Damn i really feel old now its only been 9 yrs since i graduated


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 2 2005, 10:02 PM~3930135
> *Hey homie where can I get this magazine
> *


Its free at certain gas stations


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 2 2005, 10:39 AM~3927069
> *that boy Nix
> *


What tha fuck did he do to da rims???!!!! Wheres tha knockoffs??!!! AHhHh!! :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 2 2005, 11:56 PM~3930435
> *Its free at certain gas stations
> *


Which gas stations, so I can pick one up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

latinkustoms4ever, was this dj cubanito & iceman dj'ing at the cantina?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

What ever happened to Richmond AVE?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 3 2005, 08:01 AM~3931588
> *What ever happened to Richmond AVE?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dig the avatar :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

pics from richmond ave
[attachmentid=297434]
[attachmentid=297433]
[attachmentid=297432]
[attachmentid=297428]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

pics from the ave.
[attachmentid=297432]
[attachmentid=297433]
[attachmentid=297434]
[attachmentid=297428]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 30 2005, 05:23 PM~3918753
> *NOPE, CRUIZING IS ILLEGAL IN TEXAS, I WANT NO PART OF THAT. TAKE SOME PICS.
> *


if it's illegal, why don't they pull over the bands of harleys that get together and "cruise" the streets? ask your boys that.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=297438]
[attachmentid=297437]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 08:36 AM~3931677
> *[attachmentid=297438]
> [attachmentid=297437]
> *


post some pics of your trokita :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 2 2005, 09:06 AM~3926748
> *Last night on Richmond Ave ...  :0
> *


[attachmentid=297439]
no wonder ex 214 pics where blurry she was abusing her cam........

hey no caddy like mine what section of the penal code is she violating by throwing her camera on the ground like that


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 09:08 AM~3931602
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  dig the avatar  :biggrin:
> *


thanks brother........ :uh:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 09:36 AM~3931677
> *[attachmentid=297438]
> [attachmentid=297437]
> *


oh wow looks like fun......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 3 2005, 08:01 AM~3931588
> *What ever happened to Richmond AVE?
> *


<
<HAHAHA I wonder who this anonymous might be!
<
<


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 08:29 AM~3931663
> *if it's illegal, why don't they pull over the bands of harleys that get together and "cruise" the streets?  ask your boys that.
> *


its all good ...he partook in the illegal goodness ..mmm mm good.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2005, 08:50 AM~3931731
> *<
> <HAHAHA I wonder who this anonymous might be!
> <
> ...


hey wassup Albert i was wondering the same thing


pm a brutha


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 08:38 AM~3931688
> *[attachmentid=297439]
> no wonder ex 214 pics where blurry she was abusing her cam........
> 
> ...


Littering?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 09:38 AM~3931688
> *[attachmentid=297439]
> no wonder ex 214 pics where blurry she was abusing her cam........
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HEY!!

I might be able to get the camera back cause the ex says its too much camera for what she needs or uses.....she never even uses all 8 MP of it. Except she would want a nice little 5MP camera, maybe point and shoot digi cam. For the Sony she paid 600 and I paid 400. Should I get her a decent 5MP so that she sends me the 8MP back? or should I just get myself another cam??? Maybe a Digital SLR, Canon has one for $1400.

THE sony DSC-F828 in question.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2005, 08:51 AM~3931736
> *its all good ...he partook in the illegal goodness  ..mmm mm good.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 2 2005, 08:36 PM~3929286
> *sup yall i had a good time last night felt good to see tha homie Mick cut a three wheel in the parking lot and Brian make me sick with that nasty ass drop i see the Big I repin hard i wanna see the vid provoke sparkin it up wanted to see it in person but its cool. swangin customs nice work on the 65 motor for days
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pics of your ass drop?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 3 2005, 09:24 AM~3931901
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


dammm that looks familiar? hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 09:25 AM~3931908
> *dammm that looks familiar? hmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


its like Deja Vu'....A glitch in the Matrix :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2005, 09:27 AM~3931920
> *its like Deja Vu'....A glitch in the Matrix :biggrin:
> *


dammm black cat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 09:30 AM~3931933
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


look the oracle has spoken :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 3 2005, 09:24 AM~3931901
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


Yeah Spokes n Juice should set up shop at one of the establishments on Richmond Strip....or someones clothing shop or a medley of something. So between where and where on richmond is good? It sounds outlandish, but look at some of the other shops in that area...I think something Lowrider related could make it. Just a thought.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 09:31 AM~3931940
> *look the oracle has spoken  :biggrin:
> *


oracle?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 09:34 AM~3931953
> *oracle?
> *


the old lady from the matrix.....the one that could tell the future


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Anybody interested in 2 tickets for Las Vegas?????
2 flight tickets
Hotel included (3 nights 4 days) 10/08/05 - 10/11/2005
Free trip to the Hoover Dam
2 tickets for Boxing Match (Castillo vs Corrales)
Price $ 800.00 - transfer fee not included.
Call Nadya (713) 569-1037 
Need to sell them by today, no later than tomorrow.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 3 2005, 09:48 AM~3932028
> *Anybody interested in 2 tickets for Las Vegas?????
> 2 flight tickets
> Hotel included (3 nights 4 days) 10/08/05 - 10/11/2005
> ...


dammm the corrales fight too


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 3 2005, 10:48 AM~3932028
> *Anybody interested in 2 tickets for Las Vegas?????
> 2 flight tickets
> Hotel included (3 nights 4 days) 10/08/05 - 10/11/2005
> ...


man bro that sounds like a real good deal...........why aren't you going?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 3 2005, 09:01 AM~3932079
> *man bro that sounds like a real good deal...........why aren't you going?
> *


New job....no vacations :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 3 2005, 10:02 AM~3932087
> *New job....no vacations  :angry:
> *


hey you can donate the tickets to me homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 09:34 AM~3931958
> *the old lady from the matrix.....the one that could tell the future
> *


never seen the movie.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Registration form for the show...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2005, 11:23 AM~3932526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 12:28 PM~3932550
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 01:28 PM~3932550
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lmao


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

ATTENTION

DON'T BE MISLEAD BY OTHER CAR SHOWS/PROMOTERS.

THE 23RD ANNUAL LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL NOT BE HELD ON NOVEMBER 6TH. THE NEW "OFFICIAL" RADIO HOME AND DATE WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

104.9?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Oct 3 2005, 12:01 PM~3932725
> *ATTENTION
> 
> DON'T BE MISLEAD BY OTHER CAR SHOWS/PROMOTERS.
> ...


Please explain yourself, cause most people don't know what internal fued is going on......is there two Magnificos shows or what??? :dunno:


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 3 2005, 01:07 PM~3932757
> *Please explain yourself, cause most people don't know what  internal fued is going on......is there two Magnificos shows or what??? :dunno:
> *


Yes, could someone please let us know what the hell is going on


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 3 2005, 12:13 PM~3932801
> *Yes, could someone please let us know what the hell is going on
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

drama. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 3 2005, 11:13 AM~3932801
> *Yes, could someone please let us know what the hell is going on
> *


to much bullshit not worth telling!!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 3 2005, 12:13 PM~3932801
> *Yes, could someone please let us know what the hell is going on
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chingo de comadres aqui. no se aguitan :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 09:38 AM~3931688
> *[attachmentid=297439]
> no wonder ex 214 pics where blurry she was abusing her cam........
> 
> ...


ILLEGAL ABUSE OF A VISUAL DEVICE, CLASS C MISDEMEANOR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 3 2005, 01:05 PM~3933052
> *ILLEGAL ABUSE OF A VISUAL DEVICE, CLASS C MISDEMEANOR
> *


AND THIS?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3931663


----------



## FIXATION (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Oct 3 2005, 11:01 AM~3932725
> *ATTENTION
> 
> DON'T BE MISLEAD BY OTHER CAR SHOWS/PROMOTERS.
> ...


TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE------> THIS JUST SHOWS THAT RICHARD CARMONA NEEDS TO GROW-UP AND STOP CONFUSING US, EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE CHUCK'S RUN THE L.M. SHOW, LOWRIDERING IS SUPPOSE TO BE FUN BUT LATELY RICHARD KEEPS BRING DRAMA TO LOWRIDING WE WERE ALL JUST FINE TILL HE CAME IN THE PICTURE.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIXATION_@Oct 3 2005, 01:20 PM~3933129
> *TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE------> THIS JUST SHOWS THAT RICHARD CARMONA NEEDS TO GROW-UP AND STOP CONFUSING US, EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE CHUCK'S RUN THE L.M. SHOW, LOWRIDERING IS SUPPOSE TO BE FUN BUT LATELY RICHARD KEEPS BRING DRAMA TO LOWRIDING WE WERE ALL JUST FINE TILL HE CAME IN THE PICTURE.
> *


 :0 dang makes you kinda not want to be a part of anything like that...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Oct 2 2005, 08:58 PM~3930109
> *:biggrin: Hey, the hispanic population has grown since y'all were last there. I can tell you cause I go there, but there is a lot of negritas.:biggrin:
> *


yea i kno it has.... but i never went 2 sterling.. im zoned to it but i went 2 chavez


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 3 2005, 02:38 PM~3933246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 3 2005, 01:57 PM~3933400
> *:dunno:
> *


He wants to counterbore your anonymous asscheeks.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 03:08 PM~3933497
> *He wants to counterbore your anonymous asscheeks.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 3 2005, 02:12 PM~3933527
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 03:19 PM~3933579
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 3 2005, 02:21 PM~3933591
> *:ugh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 03:21 PM~3933600
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2005, 04:08 PM~3933497
> *He wants to counterbore your anonymous asscheeks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 3 2005, 08:48 AM~3932028
> *Anybody interested in 2 tickets for Las Vegas?????
> 2 flight tickets
> Hotel included (3 nights 4 days) 10/08/05 - 10/11/2005
> ...


 Anybody?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

For More Information on the 23rd Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert being held on November 6, 2005 at the Reliant Center Please focus your attention to Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert Official Website for all your up to date information. Thank You everyone for your patience with any confusing situations. Listen to 97.9 The Box for all your car show information. Tickets on sale now at Tickmaster!


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 3 2005, 04:28 PM~3934220
> *For More Information on the 23rd Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert being held on November 6, 2005 at the Relient Center Please focus your attention to Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert Official Website for all your up to date information.  Thank You everyone for your patience with any confusing situations.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup disturbed?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 03:35 PM~3934298
> *sup disturbed?
> *


whats up....whats the damn deal


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 3 2005, 03:44 PM~3934385
> *whats up....whats the damn deal
> *


chilling homie........just chilling it was cool seeing u and the guys out on the ave this weekend homie.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 02:58 PM~3934535
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Oct 3 2005, 12:01 PM~3932725
> *ATTENTION
> 
> DON'T BE MISLEAD BY OTHER CAR SHOWS/PROMOTERS.
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 2 2005, 08:16 PM~3929896
> *Its nice to see Mixed Metal put it down for Houston   maybe new or old to some
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Oct 3 2005, 11:01 AM~3932725
> *ATTENTION
> 
> DON'T BE MISLEAD BY OTHER CAR SHOWS/PROMOTERS.
> ...


 :nono: richi dont claim victory..until its over.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who cares about the magnificos show i aint going to that show ever again regardless of who hosts it!!! it was like the waiting room for american idol people handing out demo tapes and flyers 


:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 06:05 PM~3935449
> *who cares about the magnificos show i aint going to that show ever again regardless of who hosts it!!! it was like the waiting room for american idol people handing out demo tapes and flyers
> :uh:
> *


sittin side wayz boyz in a daze :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 3 2005, 05:12 PM~3935492
> *sittin side wayz boyz in a daze :uh:
> *


hard to beleive people are making millions off that phrase. that was said around 10 years ago :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Oct 3 2005, 11:01 AM~3932725
> *ATTENTION
> 
> DON'T BE MISLEAD BY OTHER CAR SHOWS/PROMOTERS.
> ...


keep the family fued in the family....dont get the rest us involved in your personal vandetta against your sister-in-law.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 3 2005, 07:12 PM~3935492
> *sittin side wayz boyz in a daze :uh:
> *


All that "damn" air freshner had me in a daze....... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up pontiac prince :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 08:53 PM~3936242
> *whats up pontiac prince  :biggrin:
> *


Wuz up Biscaine boy..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2005, 07:01 PM~3936307
> *Wuz up Biscaine boy..........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 08:03 PM~3936317
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 3 2005, 07:03 PM~3936319
> *:uh:
> *


que puto


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 09:03 PM~3936317
> *:uh:
> *


Hows that convertible top of yours working :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2005, 07:05 PM~3936336
> *Hows that convertible top of yours working :uh:  :uh:
> *


why dont u come fix it for me.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 08:06 PM~3936348
> *why dont u come fix it for me.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 09:06 PM~3936348
> *why dont u come fix it for me.....
> *


You cant afford my cadillac prices................... :uh: 




















:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2005, 07:08 PM~3936364
> *You cant afford my cadillac prices................... :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


the motor is about 150.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

was up fellas...b- how was the cruise?

frito- did you get your new project?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 3 2005, 08:10 PM~3936381
> *frito- did you get your new project?
> *


yea i got it(87 LS), but now i don't got no funds till income tax time


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 09:09 PM~3936371
> *the motor is about 150.....
> *


Hydromatic convertible motor/pump..... $150
Installation by The CadiKing................ $400
Your car being molested by the "KING" Priceless...........






:uh: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2005, 07:13 PM~3936398
> *Hydromatic convertible motor/pump..... $150
> Installation by The CadiKing................ $400
> Your car being molested by the "KING" Priceless...........
> ...


damn 400 what so hard about getting a test light to wire it up and hooking up 2 hoses....why dont u come by the house and just help me out :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 08:14 PM~3936401
> *damn 400 what so hard about getting a test light to wire it up and hooking up 2 hoses....why dont u come by the house and just help me out  :biggrin:
> *


i don't think he wants to be in that back seat oven :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 3 2005, 07:16 PM~3936418
> *i don't think he wants to be in that back seat oven :biggrin:
> *


damn forreal huh....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 09:17 PM~3936422
> *damn forreal huh....
> *


I charge more when its not a cadillac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 3 2005, 09:10 PM~3936381
> *was up fellas...b- how was the cruise?
> 
> frito- did you get your new project?
> *


It was cool........ would have been better if more ppl brought out there lows instead of there daily drivers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup homer pimpson.. car is ready 4 paint... call up u know who and see when can we do it... all i got left 2 do is a lil wet sanding on the hood and we ready 2 roll.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2005, 07:22 PM~3936462
> *It was cool........ would have been better if more ppl brought out there lows instead of there daily drivers
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 08:42 PM~3936585
> *:uh:
> *


say ken what happened to u man?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 07:53 PM~3936619
> *say ken what happened to u man?
> *


had to sellout this time around, but im gonna make it out there soon...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

that reminds me I havent seen conrad on here in a while :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 09:03 PM~3936659
> *had to sellout this time around, but im gonna make it out there soon...
> *


aight cool mayne


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lets cruise on Sundays....take it back to the real spot for lowriders used to cruise..*MASON [email protected] 75th*...  Richmond was not even same to 75th on cruising...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 09:23 PM~3936785
> *Lets cruise on Sundays....take it back to the real spot for lowriders used to cruise..MASON [email protected] 75th...   Richmond was not even same to 75th on cruising...
> *


its whatever homie


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Oct 3 2005, 11:01 AM~3932725
> *ATTENTION
> 
> DON'T BE MISLEAD BY OTHER CAR SHOWS/PROMOTERS.
> ...


this is richy name and that is even low for you


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Since LRM Vegas is this weekend..for those who are not going lets get together to watch the Boxing fight Sat.Night and kick it at MacGregor Sunday....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 09:33 PM~3936847
> *Since LRM Vegas is this weekend..for those who are not going lets get together to watch the Boxing fight Sat.Night and kick it at MacGregor Sunday....
> *


sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2005, 08:34 PM~3936852
> *sounds like a plan :biggrin:
> *


mayne..u going to be in Vegas......... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 10:33 PM~3936847
> *Since LRM Vegas is this weekend..for those who are not going lets get together to watch the Boxing fight Sat.Night and kick it at MacGregor Sunday....
> *


Ill Be here


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

3 more days


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I wish I could go cruising with yall the week after vegas, sad truth is I gotta go to work the 2 weekends following the show. But at least im going to make it to vegas. i'll make sure to get the bikini contest on video. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 3 2005, 08:49 PM~3936955
> *I wish I could go cruising with yall the week after vegas, sad truth is I gotta go to work the  2 weekends following the show. But at least im going to make it to vegas. i'll make sure to get the male hard body contest on video. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 08:33 PM~3936847
> *Since LRM Vegas is this weekend..for those who are not going lets get together to watch the Boxing fight Sat.Night and kick it at MacGregor Sunday....
> *



Not this year


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 08:33 PM~3936847
> *Since LRM Vegas is this weekend..for those who are not going lets get together to watch the Boxing fight Sat.Night and kick it at MacGregor Sunday....
> *




your house? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 3 2005, 08:52 PM~3936976
> *your house? :biggrin:
> *


  ...sorry getting remodel inside


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 09:50 PM~3936963
> *:biggrin:
> *


 You flamin ***. It had to be you to start with the gay shit huh? Dont you gotta cash some one dollar bills and go to La bears or somethin. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 3 2005, 08:57 PM~3937017
> *You flamin ***. It had to be you to start with the gay shit huh? Dont you gotta cash some one dollar bills and go to La bears or somethin. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

CAR CLUB ????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

HOLD UP? huh


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 3 2005, 09:00 PM~3937045
> *CAR CLUB ????
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

damn 12 users...........


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice picture. Whose car is that?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 09:33 PM~3936847
> *Since LRM Vegas is this weekend..for those who are not going lets get together to watch the Boxing fight Sat.Night and kick it at MacGregor Sunday....
> *


Sounds awesome to me as well!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 3 2005, 10:08 PM~3937121
> *Nice picture. Whose car is that?
> *


I think i seen that one before....but it was green last time i saw it


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=298331]

GGRRRREEEENNNN


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2005, 10:15 PM~3937175
> *I think i seen that one before....but it was green last time i saw it
> *


 hey can you resize that picture of that guys impala so I can rip it off of him and use it as my NEW avatar?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2005, 09:17 PM~3937190
> *[attachmentid=298331]
> 
> GGRRRREEEENNNN
> *


looks like a ride for a KING...........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 3 2005, 10:18 PM~3937193
> *hey can you resize that picture of that guys impala so I can rip it off of him and use it as my NEW avatar?
> *


the one in the post above?? working.... .. . . .. .


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=298337]

its not a good perspective...let me do that other one that i printed a poster of


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

how about this one?
[attachmentid=298339]


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry man i was writing to your pm. I meant the one of the car show. sorry bout that bro.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 3 2005, 10:28 PM~3937258
> *Sorry man i was writing to your pm. I meant the one of the car show. sorry bout that bro.
> *


dang fool...ok doing that one now
:biggrin:

OK hows that?
[attachmentid=298343]


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 10:20 PM~3937208
> *looks like a ride for a KING...........
> *


 Truly spoken. :worship: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 3 2005, 09:30 PM~3937274
> *Truly spoken. :worship:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


read the signature........


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 09:31 PM~3937278
> *read the signature.......KING REC
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

too much empire action goin on in here. everyone got sick of it and left. :wave: guess this works both ways hi/BYE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 3 2005, 09:37 PM~3937316
> *too much empire action goin on in here. everyone got sick of it and left.  :wave:  guess this works both ways hi/BYE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 3 2005, 10:37 PM~3937316
> *too much empire action goin on in here. everyone got sick of it and left.  :wave:  guess this works both ways hi/BYE
> *


not you too...works "BOTH WAYS" chingado...i definitely aint joining empire ahahaha j/k
:biggrin:

i mean were I ever to get a car....of course


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 3 2005, 09:34 PM~3937298
> *:thumbsup:
> *


King REC...wuz up mayne...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2005, 09:39 PM~3937331
> *not you too...works "BOTH WAYS"  chingado...i definitely aint joining empire ahahaha j/k
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 ........niccceeee!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2005, 09:39 PM~3937331
> *not you too...works "BOTH WAYS"  chingado...i definitely aint joining empire ahahaha j/k
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


LORD HEX..or KING HEX... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 10:42 PM~3937363
> *LORD HEX..or KING HEX... :biggrin:
> *


NAVI PICS pppplease


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2005, 09:43 PM~3937370
> *NAVI PICS pppplease
> *


hold up..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 09:39 PM~3937337
> *King REC...wuz up mayne...
> *


I see the return of Richmond Ave  clubs getting together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I hope so...need to consult the stars...i think everyone that participated thought it went decent...for a first return(at least that I know of).


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2005, 09:43 PM~3937370
> *NAVI PICS pppplease
> *


u got snail.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 10:46 PM~3937408
> *u got snail.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 3 2005, 09:44 PM~3937388
> *I see the return of Richmond Ave  clubs getting together. :thumbsup:
> *


its a start but we need all the lolos to get there tags updated..including 
myself..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 10:23 PM~3936785
> *Lets cruise on Sundays....take it back to the real spot for lowriders used to cruise..MASON [email protected] 75th...   Richmond was not even same to 75th on cruising...
> *


Yeah lets take it back to my barrio...I miss cruising then getting me a raspa :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2005, 06:05 PM~3935449
> *who cares about the magnificos show i aint going to that show ever again regardless of who hosts it!!! it was like the waiting room for american idol people handing out demo tapes and flyers
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 11:48 PM~3937422
> *its a start but we need all the lolos to get there tags updated..including
> myself..
> *


Why didnt you atleast bolt yup your red 13s on tha Brougham........................................?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

If this is gonna happen daily drivers arnt gonna make it happen very fast.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 07:59 AM~3938367
> *If this is gonna happen daily drivers arnt gonna make it happen very fast.
> *


 :uh:  Guess i can't cruise in my Festiva :tears:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 3 2005, 02:05 PM~3933052
> *ILLEGAL ABUSE OF A VISUAL DEVICE, CLASS C MISDEMEANOR
> *


 :scrutinize: so arrest me :cheesy: 














:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 4 2005, 08:31 AM~3938436
> *:scrutinize: so arrest me  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> *


you'd like that too much


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

what yall think bout downtown???its what richmond used to be back in tha late 90's alot girls and shit happening out there sat nite,richmond seems like a ghost town now,we might stick out like a sore thumb!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 4 2005, 09:32 AM~3938440
> *you'd like that too much
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 4 2005, 08:39 AM~3938462
> *:ugh:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 4 2005, 09:33 AM~3938443
> *what yall think bout downtown???its what richmond used to be back in tha late 90's alot girls and shit happening out there sat nite,richmond seems like a ghost town now,we might stick out like a sore thumb!!!
> *


I totally agree ... downtown is the place to be ... and it's all one ways, so they can't really constitute it as cruising right?! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Oct 4 2005, 09:41 AM~3938468
> *  :wave:
> *


wassup girl! It was nice meeting you in person ... maybe next time we'll get to hang out more


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 4 2005, 08:45 AM~3938486
> *wassup girl!  It was nice meeting you in person ... maybe next time we'll get to hang out more
> *


oh we will... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 09:04 AM~3938378
> *:uh:    Guess i can't cruise in my Festiva  :tears:
> *


Like Carlos Coy :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2005, 10:13 PM~3936398
> *Hydromatic convertible motor/pump..... $150
> Installation by The CadiKing................ $400
> Your car being molested by the "KING" Priceless...........
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ken cant afford those prices! Hes waiting for the blue light special.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2005, 09:49 AM~3938502
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ken cant afford those prices! Hes waiting for the blue light special.
> *


Hes the biggest baller I know.... Sure he can!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 09:53 AM~3938508
> *Hes the biggest baller I know.... Sure he can!!! :cheesy:
> *


UH


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 08:49 AM~3938501
> *Like Carlos Coy :0
> *


Slangin' mixtapes to the hood :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 10:53 AM~3938508
> *Hes the biggest baller I know.... Sure he can!!! :cheesy:
> *


HA!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 4 2005, 08:33 AM~3938443
> *what yall think bout downtown???its what richmond used to be back in tha late 90's alot girls and shit happening out there sat nite,richmond seems like a ghost town now,we might stick out like a sore thumb!!!
> *


not a bad idea, just watch out for the choochoo train.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 10:39 AM~3938720
> *not a bad idea, just watch out for the choochoo train.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 4 2005, 09:56 AM~3938819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chinga su madre Gay Perez, he needs to come out with new material :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 10:39 AM~3938720
> *not a bad idea, just watch out for the choochoo train.
> *


Thats no joke you sure as hell cant hear that weeenie horn it has :angry: :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 11:23 AM~3939023
> *Chinga su madre Gay Perez, he needs to come out with new material  :thumbsdown:
> *


:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 4 2005, 10:26 AM~3939040
> *:twak:                        :biggrin:
> *


If i want to hear that bitch ass whine about a wanting a piece of ass i'll go to Bea's Tejano club :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


BUT THEN AGAIN, THERE IS GOING TO BE TONS OF POO-SAY OUT THERE :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 10:30 AM~3939081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


puro Jalisco brah! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 11:32 AM~3939090
> *puro Jalisco brah!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So thats yo pueblo???


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

*The True Eminence Car Show will now be held on October 16th, 2005! 

Location: #1 Indoor Flea Market
9820 Gulf Freeway
I-45 South & Airport Blvd



Setup Time: 7-Noon

Show Hours: Noon-5PM

Registration: Cars/Trucks -$25, Motorcycles - $20, Bikes-$15 & Models- $10

For more information please call Chris @ 281-998-0857 or Jon @ 832-368-5116

or visit www.true-eminence.com*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 10:41 AM~3939141
> *So thats yo pueblo???
> *


Nah, family originated from there, went to Realito, outside of Valle Hermoso, then to Rio Bravo, Tamps. From there, they went to Chicago, and that is where Latin claims his grounds.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 11:43 AM~3939156
> *Nah, family originated from there, went to Realito, outside of Valle Hermoso, then to Rio Bravo, Tamps.  From there, they went to Chicago, and that is where Latin claims his grounds.
> *


  


I've been in H-town for too long..... I dont claim Detroit anymore..... Lol!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 10:47 AM~3939180
> *
> I've been in H-town for too long..... I dont claim Detroit anymore..... Lol!!!
> *


same here. been here most my life even though i venture to Chicago once in a while. :biggrin: 

Detroit, Michigan?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 11:49 AM~3939188
> *same here.  been here most my life even though i venture to Chicago once in a while.  :biggrin:
> 
> Detroit, Michigan?
> *


Ya, grew up on 13 mile......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 10:51 AM~3939199
> *Ya, grew up on 13 mile......
> *


can you bust any flows?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 11:52 AM~3939205
> *can you bust any flows?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 10:55 AM~3939216
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 11:56 AM~3939223
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 11:56 AM~3939223
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

what the hell is going on here???????? :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lol ... doh Bryan!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 4 2005, 12:02 PM~3939264
> *lol ... doh Bryan!
> *


Not with a "Y"!! With a"I"!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 12:06 PM~3939277
> *Not with a "Y"!! With a"I"!!
> *


I'm a give you a black "eye" next time I see you 

lol :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2005, 09:48 PM~3937422
> *its a start but we need all the lolos to get there tags updated..including
> myself..
> *


soooo true


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 09:39 AM~3938720
> *not a bad idea, just watch out for the choochoo train.
> *


I always get lost in downtown :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Where can I get Mixed Metal Magazine? Does anyone have any copies? My homegirl is in one of them and I'm trying to get her a copy.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 4 2005, 02:06 PM~3940346
> *Where can I get Mixed Metal Magazine? Does anyone have any copies? My homegirl is in one of them and I'm trying to get her a copy.
> *


look at the top of the cover, it says Houston Chronicle.....maybe you can call them up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 01:06 PM~3939277
> *I aint down with a "Y"!! I'm down with da"I"!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 4 2005, 02:10 PM~3940376
> *look at the top of the cover, it says Houston Chronicle.....maybe you can call them up.
> *


did that come out in the sunday newpaper bundle or was it sold locally?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 4 2005, 03:06 PM~3940346
> *Where can I get Mixed Metal Magazine? Does anyone have any copies? My homegirl is in one of them and I'm trying to get her a copy.
> *



I POSTED THIS BEFORE JUAN, FIRESTONE CARRIES THEM!

I get them at the one on hwy 6 and Clay next to the Blockbuster.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 4 2005, 02:27 PM~3940495
> *I POSTED THIS BEFORE JUAN, FIRESTONE CARRIES THEM!
> 
> I get them at the one on hwy 6 and Clay next to the Blockbuster.
> ...


damn, that's way across the world.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 02:25 PM~3940482
> *did that come out in the sunday newpaper bundle or was it sold locally?
> *


most corner stores have them and they are free.....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I never see those fuckers. Ellie, that girl from the branch said she is in one. Have you seen her in one?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2005, 02:36 PM~3940556
> *most corner stores have them and they are free.....
> *


i'll look this evening, thanks.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2005, 03:36 PM~3940556
> *most corner stores have them and they are free.....
> *


Do you know which one because I ain't trying to drive around to every single one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's up hollywood?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 03:13 PM~3940833
> *What's up hollywood?
> *


ok if you DO go they are NOT in the paper I repeat NOT in the paper. Typically they have them either near the other free rags like HoustonPress or with the AutoTrader catalogs. Usually right by the entrance. I got one from the Shell by my crib off of Richmond and ??? Chimney Rock I believe.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 4 2005, 03:17 PM~3940861
> *ok if you DO go they are NOT in the paper I repeat NOT in the paper.  Typically they have them either near the other free rags like HoustonPress or with the AutoTrader catalogs.  Usually right by the entrance.  I got one from the Shell by my crib off of Richmond and ??? Chimney Rock I believe.
> *


grab me one if you can.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 03:18 PM~3940868
> *grab me one if you can.
> *


Chido


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

oye vatos check this out

Mixed METAL rack locator











SEE I like research!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 04:13 PM~3940833
> *What's up hollywood?
> *


Wazzzuupp D.J.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 04:18 PM~3940868
> *grab me one if you can.
> *


And one for me


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 4 2005, 03:31 PM~3940974
> *And one for me
> *


I dont know if there is a max...but chek out that link in previous post, it should tell you where available. Just pick the zip code closest to you.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 4 2005, 03:29 PM~3940962
> *oye vatos check this out
> 
> Mixed METAL rack locator
> ...


How can I get back Issues?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 4 2005, 03:33 PM~3940997
> *How can I get back Issues?
> *


Ok now i cant make miracles....I imagine as a free rag they dont keep a stock of them BUT I can try finding out for ya.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 4 2005, 03:29 PM~3940962
> *oye vatos check this out
> 
> Mixed METAL rack locator
> ...


I'LL TRY THESE. MY OLD NEIGHBORHOOD THOUGH.
Location Address City Zip 
Amco Auto Insurance 2765 Red Bluff Houston 77506 
Atlas Auto Parts 2600 Red Bluff Houston 77506 
Best Auto Parts 2613 Red Bluff Houston 77506 
El Rafa Bakery 2601 Red Bluff Houston 77506 
Fiesta 721 S Richey #50 Houston 77506 
Pantry Foods 407 Richey Houston 77506 
Royal Grocery 605 Richey Houston 77506 
S M Food Mart 1740 Jenkins Houston 77506 
Three Amigos 1001 Burke Houston 77506


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

past article about Shorty

December 5 2004


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 4 2005, 04:33 PM~3940997
> *How can I get back Issues?
> *



I have both issues.

Hopefully SNJ wont be as hard for ya'll to get. Coming out this week, finally! :biggrin: 

Better yet get a subscription, send $24.00 to my paypal account [email protected]. PM me your address and other contact info.


write acheck or money order to
Spokes and Juice Magazine
7315 prairie village dr.
cypress, tx 77433


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

where's spokes n juice going to be distributed through? you going to carry some issues with you when you go to shows/macgregor park?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey looky looky...look what I found...make sure you vote on this!!

[attachmentid=298998]

[attachmentid=298999]


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 4 2005, 03:23 PM~3940466
> *
> *


*"I"* :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 4 2005, 12:09 PM~3939292
> *I'm a give you a black "eye" next time I see you
> 
> lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 05:11 PM~3941412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2005, 04:41 PM~3941084
> *where's spokes n juice going to be distributed through?  you going to carry some issues with you when you go to shows/macgregor park?
> *



Local Shops will be carrying it so far.


in Houston:
Swangin Customs
Marcustoms

in Dallas:
Homie Stylin
B's Hydraulics

in Odessa:
Big Eds exclusively

San Antonio:
JDs Hydraulics

More to come soon! We are currently working deals out with other shops to carry it.

I will be carrying issues around at events. We will also have booths at upcoming shows were we will be selling them.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 06:58 AM~3938364
> *Why didnt you atleast bolt yup your red 13s on tha Brougham........................................?
> *


 :twak: ...then i be lookin like clown...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 4 2005, 01:06 PM~3940346
> *Where can I get Mixed Metal Magazine? Does anyone have any copies? My homegirl is in one of them and I'm trying to get her a copy.
> *


@ shorty's shop


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HERES MY BABY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ONE MORE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 4 2005, 03:04 PM~3941330
> *"I" :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 4 2005, 07:33 AM~3938443
> *what yall think bout downtown???its what richmond used to be back in tha late 90's alot girls and shit happening out there sat nite,richmond seems like a ghost town now,we might stick out like a sore thumb!!!
> *


when????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

f.y.i. some of us firme boys will be headed to Vegas on staurday......holding down the strip for the h.l.c. :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 4 2005, 09:15 PM~3943114
> *f.y.i. some of us firme boys will be headed to Vegas on staurday......holding down the strip for the h.l.c. :biggrin:
> *


well i'll be staying behind and hold down the strip in houston


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Ohh my god is that Dani I see...Hi :wave:


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 3 2005, 02:28 PM~3934220
> *For More Information on the 23rd Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert being held on November 6, 2005 at the Reliant Center Please focus your attention to Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert Official Website for all your up to date information.  Thank You everyone for your patience with any confusing situations.   Listen to 97.9 The Box for all your car show information.  Tickets on sale now at Tickmaster!
> *


AND I'LL BE DOING BIKE REGISTRATION!!!! 

LOVE YA'LL LATER AND HOOK ME UP WITH ALL UPCOMING EVET INFORMATION...ESPECIALLY YA'LL MAGIC AND ALBERTO! LOL

LOVE YA'LL
DANI


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

HI MAGIC!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2005, 06:58 PM~3942976
> *when????
> *


any sat nite


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Slim i like tha Honda.. its cute! .. You sit in tha backseat when u drive??


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Oct 4 2005, 09:52 PM~3944294
> *Hey Slim i like tha Honda.. its cute! .. You sit in tha backseat when u drive??
> *


 :biggrin: whats up j


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

whut it dew??!!


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

shh... bout tha car....


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

hows the project going?


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

should bust out at Richmond Saturday.. :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Oct 4 2005, 09:56 PM~3944322
> *shh... bout tha car....
> *


you got a car :dunno: im always the last to know :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

ima ride metro to Richmond..


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Oct 4 2005, 10:01 PM~3944343
> *ima ride metro to Richmond..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup peeps....


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 4 2005, 10:06 PM~3944374
> *sup peeps....
> *


the cartel in the house :biggrin:


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

u going diz weekend bird??..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Oct 5 2005, 12:10 AM~3944393
> *the cartel in the house  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Oct 4 2005, 10:11 PM~3944407
> *u going diz weekend bird??..
> *


sure .....are you for sure?
and there talking about downtown ???


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

downtowns even better, i wont have to get off tha bus...


----------



## MC-TEX (May 30, 2005)

Does anybody know if there is a club called United Passionz?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup peeps


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Oct 5 2005, 12:25 AM~3944490
> *Does anybody know if there is a club called United Passionz?
> *


Not to my knowledge


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MC-TEX_@Oct 4 2005, 10:25 PM~3944490
> *Does anybody know if there is a club called United Passionz?
> *


never heard o it


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 5 2005, 01:42 AM~3944743
> *never heard o it
> *


Yeah me neither


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

CHECK THE LOWRIDER NATIONAL REGISTRY...IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ON THE NET.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Yo ex214girl, where has hrnbrneyz been? :dunno:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2005, 07:48 AM~3945485
> *Yo ex214girl, where has hrnbrneyz been?  :dunno:
> *


 :barf:  LOOKS LIKE A 7X PARTY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 5 2005, 07:50 AM~3945496
> *:barf:  LOOKS LIKE A 7X PARTY
> *


 :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2005, 08:48 AM~3945485
> *Yo ex214girl, where has hrnbrneyz been?  :dunno:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 5 2005, 08:50 AM~3945496
> *:barf:  LOOKS LIKE A 7X PARTY
> *


Yeah, we don't party as hard as DJLATIN does, though :barf:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 5 2005, 08:27 AM~3945671
> *Yeah, we don't party as hard as DJLATIN does, though :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  x10
pinche dena owned latin lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 5 2005, 08:27 AM~3945671
> *Yeah, we don't party as hard as DJLATIN does, though :barf:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

LMFAO x 2,000,000!!!


:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Que onda John (latinkustoms4ever) you going to Vegas this weekend?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 4 2005, 07:33 AM~3938443
> *what yall think bout downtown???its what richmond used to be back in tha late 90's alot girls and shit happening out there sat nite,richmond seems like a ghost town now,we might stick out like a sore thumb!!!
> *


what yall think??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2005, 09:50 AM~3946000
> *what yall think??
> *


good idea.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2005, 10:50 AM~3946000
> *what yall think??
> *


I think it's a great idea ... we can even circle Richmond/Westheimer a couple of times then caravan to downtown to cruise ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 5 2005, 11:01 AM~3946052
> *I think it's a great idea ... we can even circle Richmond/Westheimer a couple of times then caravan to downtown to cruise ...
> *



Lets do it!


Alot more hpd's downtown though...

and the streets kinda suck...

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 5 2005, 10:09 AM~3946077
> *Lets do it!
> Alot more hpd's downtown though...
> 
> ...


I agree....some people say Richmond is messed up but them Downtown streets are really sKrewed up!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 5 2005, 09:46 AM~3945980
> *Que onda John (latinkustoms4ever) you going to Vegas this weekend?
> *


you payin im down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Oct 5 2005, 11:22 AM~3946139
> *you payin im down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll join you all in a cruise when i'm off probation in 4 years.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 5 2005, 07:27 AM~3945671
> *Yeah, we don't party as hard as DJLATIN does, though :barf:
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 5 2005, 08:27 AM~3945671
> *Yeah, we don't party as hard as DJLATIN does, though :barf:
> *


dayummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP, U KNOW WHO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup dh02


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 5 2005, 11:00 AM~3946316
> *sup dh02
> *


wassssup I overslept and my head hurt earlier...but I am doin aiight now.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 5 2005, 11:02 AM~3946329
> *wassssup
> *


chilling man yall made it home i see


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 5 2005, 11:05 AM~3946341
> *chilling man yall made it home i see
> *


you went to P.O.P.? how was it?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2005, 11:17 AM~3946400
> *you went to P.O.P.?  how was it?
> *


naw we where at the drinking room till 2


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 5 2005, 09:27 AM~3945671
> *Yeah, we don't party as hard as DJLATIN does, though :barf:
> *


aww thats fucked up . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2005, 11:17 AM~3946400
> *you went to P.O.P.?  how was it?
> *


I never been to POP and prolly neva will.....from the acts i seen on the flyers I cant picture myself getting into that.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 5 2005, 12:21 PM~3946425
> *naw we where at the drinking room till 2
> *


thanks for the invite :buttkick: ... Mercedes and I were looking for something to do after POP


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 5 2005, 11:50 AM~3946628
> *thanks for the invite :buttkick: ... Mercedes and I were looking for something to do after POP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 5 2005, 11:21 AM~3946425
> *naw we where at the drinking room till 2
> *


That's cool.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 5 2005, 12:50 PM~3946633
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 4 2005, 06:12 PM~3941849
> *:twak: ...then i be lookin like clown...
> *


If you think your drk red 13's on a maroon bigbody looks bad then maybe you should bolt up some swangas......................... :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup p.p.b?


























































































:biggrin:


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

*GUESS WHO???*

http://www.cpixel.com/searchp.asp?person=FIRMELOWS&rv=1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Oct 5 2005, 02:11 PM~3947648
> *GUESS WHO???
> 
> http://www.cpixel.com/searchp.asp?person=FIRMELOWS&rv=1
> *


that's my hammie juanito


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2005, 02:18 PM~3947715
> *that's my hammie juanito
> *


Es buena onda el gallo


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey John T it says on the SnJ website that SnJ is lookin for models...true?Talia on Myspace is an aspiring model that I found and I gave her the SnJ model application info....maybe you guys can contact her. 

[attachmentid=300211] [attachmentid=300212] [attachmentid=300214]

What cha think?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 5 2005, 02:19 PM~3947734
> *Es buena onda el gallo
> *


he's a cool dude


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

*Guess Who???? Let's see if I can get this account to delete lmao*
http://www.cpixel.com/searchp.asp?person=senor_magic&rv=1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Illusion_@Oct 5 2005, 02:51 PM~3947995
> *Guess Who???? Let's see if I can get this account to delete lmao
> http://www.cpixel.com/searchp.asp?person=senor_magic&rv=1
> *


that's my hammie Hollywood


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 5 2005, 02:20 PM~3947743
> *Hey John T  it says on the SnJ website that SnJ is lookin for models...true?Talia on Myspace is an aspiring model that I found and I gave her the SnJ model application info....maybe you guys can contact her.
> 
> [attachmentid=300211] [attachmentid=300212] [attachmentid=300214]
> ...


She emailed me and I replyed but I haven't heard from her since. If you talk to her tell her to call me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 5 2005, 03:15 PM~3948242
> *She emailed me and I replyed but I haven't heard from her since. If you talk to her tell her to call me.
> *


Cools, does she look like SnJ material?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 5 2005, 03:16 PM~3948252
> *Cools, does she look like SnJ material?
> *


Yep.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

55 pages till 1000


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=206246#


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I guess we all KNOW what happened to Richmond, but can it be brought back to life? Thats the question of the hour.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 5 2005, 02:19 PM~3948276
> *Yep.
> *



horndog lol :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 4 2005, 09:13 PM~3944032
> *any sat nite
> *


let me know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 5 2005, 10:50 AM~3946628
> *thanks for the invite :buttkick: ... Mercedes and I were looking for something to do after POP
> *


she sould be at home taking care of her kids! :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2005, 11:59 AM~3947116
> *If you think your drk red 13's on a maroon bigbody looks bad then maybe you should bolt up some swangas......................... :uh:
> *


not bad cause 13's..because the color dont match.... :uh: ....swangers.. :uh: ....i think a woman and belts would look better on your slab...


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 5 2005, 07:18 PM~3949384
> *I guess we all KNOW what happened to Richmond, but can it be brought back to life?  Thats the question of the hour.
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 5 2005, 09:43 PM~3950282
> *not bad cause 13's..because  the color dont match.... :uh: ....swangers.. :uh: ....i think a woman and belts would look better on your slab...
> *


You forgot the lambo doors.................. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2005, 07:52 PM~3950355
> *You forgot the lambo doors.................. :uh:
> *


sup on tomoro lets go drink some $0.75 beers


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2005, 09:52 PM~3950355
> *You forgot the lambo doors.................. :uh:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2005, 07:52 PM~3950355
> *You forgot the lambo doors.................. :uh:
> *


and bull horns...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2005, 09:53 PM~3950366
> *sup on tomoro lets go drink some $0.75 beers
> *


I'll have to take a rain check.............. I'll be in sin city by 8pm!!!!!! :biggrin: 


Sux b/c when I get back I'll be on nights till sometime in Dec. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 5 2005, 09:54 PM~3950376
> *and bull horns...
> *


 :roflmao: 



































:twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2005, 07:58 PM~3950400
> *I'll have to take a rain check.............. I'll be in sin city by 8pm!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> Sux b/c when I get back I'll be on nights till sometime in Dec. :angry:  :angry:
> *


thats cool. have fun up there and put a hundred on red (roulette) for me, it never fails me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2005, 10:15 PM~3950547
> *thats cool. have fun up there and put a hundred on red (roulette) for me, it never fails  me
> *


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up rabbit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 5 2005, 01:20 PM~3947743
> *Hey John T  it says on the SnJ website that SnJ is lookin for models...true?Talia on Myspace is an aspiring model that I found and I gave her the SnJ model application info....maybe you guys can contact her.
> 
> [attachmentid=300211] [attachmentid=300212] [attachmentid=300214]
> ...


damnnnn.. i think i need 2 start gettin back on there more..... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2005, 08:19 PM~3950128
> *she sould be at home taking care of her kids!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2005, 09:19 PM~3950128
> *she sould be at home taking care of her kids!  :0
> *


:uh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

damn it is dead in here for noon


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 6 2005, 11:14 AM~3953431
> *damn it is dead in here for noon
> *


Did everyone flip to vegas early?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 6 2005, 11:37 AM~3953550
> *Did everyone flip to vegas early?
> *


I'll be leaving soon. Hope I can find somewhere to log in and check out what happen to Richmond.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 6 2005, 11:48 AM~3953601
> *I'll be leaving soon. Hope I can find somewhere to log in and check out what happen to Richmond.
> *


some hotels have a cheesy web tv kinda thing. Otherwise, I dunno maybe that have wireless hotspots, you have a laptop?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 6 2005, 12:04 PM~3953693
> *some hotels have a cheesy web tv kinda thing.  Otherwise, I dunno maybe that have wireless hotspots, you have a laptop?
> *


No, but Brian does. Don't know if he's taking though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 6 2005, 06:56 AM~3952279
> *:uh:
> *


all 3 of em!


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Anybody interested in purchasing a 1994 Chevy Silverado?
Details: Dark Blue
All power, automatic, ac, ext cab, short bed fleet side, in good condition.
Mileage: 193,xxx thousand


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 6 2005, 12:45 PM~3953938
> *Anybody interested in purchasing a 1994 Chevy Silverado?
> Details: Dark Blue
> All power, automatic, ac, ext cab, short bed fleet side, in good condition.
> ...


GOOD GOD! do you mean one hundred ninety-three million miles or one hundred ninety-three thousand???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2005, 01:33 PM~3953864
> *all 3 of em!
> *


 :uh: and?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2005, 01:48 PM~3953956
> *GOOD GOD!  do  you mean one hundred ninety-three million miles or one hundred ninety-three thousand???
> *


I have the same truck with 244k........... :biggrin: But mines a Escalade half breed now!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 6 2005, 01:26 PM~3954241
> *I have the same truck with 244k........... :biggrin:  But mines a Escalade half breed now!
> *


pics?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 6 2005, 01:23 PM~3953792
> *No, but Brian does. Don't know if he's taking though.
> *


Sorry Juan Im not gonna bring it...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2005, 02:26 PM~3954246
> *pics?
> *


Needs a paint job....... LOL!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 6 2005, 01:30 PM~3954280
> *Needs a paint job....... LOL!!
> *


damn kneegrow, you got more cars than me and Nick :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2005, 02:37 PM~3954346
> *damn kneegrow, you got more cars than me and Nick  :angry:
> *


I only have 4 cadillacs right now..... well 4 1/2 counting the truck :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Remember that '61 bubble...i asked the seller a few questions. This was his response:

Hello,
Well the body is straight I had the rear panels done but with all metal welded in it looks good. I have the chrome and the rear bumper for it. It has a 327 in it right now. It needs a new gas tank and exhaust. Floors need to be patched and trunk.
Needs new Bell crank , new carb, and brakes and you could drive it. It does start
up no problem just needs new carburetor, and the bell crank for the gas pedal and you could drive it while working on it. The glass is good no cracks windows roll up and down. Will make a nice ride for sure, The lowest I would go is $6000 that’s what I have into it right now. May be $5500+ You can get on EBAY and see what crap 61's are going for. Interior is there needs to be redone but the interior in it
would work while working on it. Head liner is tight. I was about to start working on big block 427 for it next week. I just bought new house and could use extra money but really don't want to sell it. IF it goes it goes I am not listing it again and will finish it out. If you have anymore questions let me know.

So is it worth $6000 or $5500+???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You planning on buying that? isn't it on craiglist?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2005, 03:48 PM~3955467
> *You planning on buying that?  isn't it on craiglist?
> *


Not planning, just trying to find out....get opinion from experts on here. It sounds like a good chunk of change but the allure of its rarity attracts my attention. yeah its on Craigslist.

unless yu got 6k sitting around in the way or something hahha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 6 2005, 03:49 PM~3955474
> *Not planning, just trying to find out....get opinion from experts on here.  It sounds like a good chunk of change but the allure of its rarity attracts my attention.  yeah its on Craigslist.
> 
> unless yu got 6k sitting around in the way or something hahha
> *


don't waste the guys time. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


if you contact him again, ask him how much for the rims. jeje :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no telling whats under that primer. primer hides alot.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2005, 04:06 PM~3955589
> *no telling whats under that primer. primer hides alot.
> *


sandblast it and 1/2 the car is on the ground.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 6 2005, 11:53 AM~3953987
> *:uh: and?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 6 2005, 02:49 PM~3955474
> *Not planning, just trying to find out....get opinion from experts on here.  It sounds like a good chunk of change but the allure of its rarity attracts my attention.  yeah its on Craigslist.
> 
> unless yu got 6k sitting around in the way or something hahha
> *


i think its worth no more than 3500


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he would know^^^^ how many 61s have you had. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 6 2005, 06:36 PM~3955754
> *i think its worth no more than 3500
> *


I agree.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

can't wait leaving to Vegas sat.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2005, 11:27 PM~3958462
> *can't wait leaving to Vegas sat.
> *


i'll be there too john!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 7 2005, 12:33 AM~3958476
> *i'll be there too john!
> *


really lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 7 2005, 01:25 AM~3958617
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 7 2005, 02:39 AM~3958640
> *
> 
> *


uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 7 2005, 12:27 AM~3958462
> *can't wait leaving to Vegas sat.
> *


Bring me a t-shirt XL :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's up Dual-H? Man, tired as heck and ready to go home.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2005, 06:50 AM~3958925
> *What's up Dual-H?  Man, tired as heck and ready to go home.
> *


Already..I was on earlier from home....no w on from work....at least it'll be a cut up day the bosses are out on business and a co-worker is getting a conratulatory wedding lunch party. I brought the usual chips n dip. hahahah.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2005, 06:29 AM~3958862
> *Bring me a t-shirt XL  :biggrin:
> *


Bring me back a hooker...are those legal across state lines?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonight, anyone going to check it out?

At the following locations 
Hooters of Kirby
2519 S.W. Freeway
(713) 527-9464 Hooters of Humble
20150 Highway 59 North
(281) 446-9464 
Hooters of NASA
20790 Gulf Freeway
(281) 332-9464 Hooters of Northwest Freeway
12914 NW Freeway
(713) 659-4668 
Hooters of Seabrook
1818 Nasa Rd. 1
(281) 474-9364 Hooters of Shenandoah
19053 I-45 North
(936) 321-9466 
Hooters of Spring
120 Fm 1960 W
(281) 893-9464 Hooters of Sugar Land
12759 Southwest Freeway
(281) 242-9464 
Hooters of Willowbrook
17599 State Highway 249
(281) 970-9464 Hooters of Woodlake
99 Woodlake Square
(713) 975-9464


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2005, 11:04 AM~3959691
> *Tonight, anyone going to check it out?
> 
> At the following locations
> ...


 i didnt know that was going to tonight..? if im bored i might go...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 7 2005, 11:01 AM~3959985
> *i didnt know that was going to tonight..? if im bored i might go...
> *


Give me a ring if you do, Jaime y los chamacos is playing at the outdoor theater near the zoo.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2005, 10:38 AM~3960195
> *Give me a ring if you do, Jaime y los chamacos is playing at the outdoor theater near the zoo.
> *


damn it feels good outsides makes me want to take the 64 to work!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 11:39 AM~3960207
> *damn it feels good outsides makes me want to take the 64 to work!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 11:39 AM~3960207
> *damn it feels good outsides makes me want to take the 64 to work!
> *


Watch out for the haters


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck the haters they better watch out for me


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

last night was pretty tight.......hanging out at miller outdoor theater


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 7 2005, 12:08 PM~3960400
> *last night was pretty tight.......hanging out at miller outdoor theater
> *


  you ready for tonight? going to go to hooters for the fight, then see where it goes from there.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2005, 12:10 PM~3960429
> *  you ready for tonight?  going to go to hooters for the fight, then see where it goes from there.
> *


man it whatever just gonna hit up dh02 and see if hje is down........let me know where and when on tonight homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 7 2005, 12:13 PM~3960447
> *man it whatever just gonna hit up dh02 and see if hje is down........let me know where and when on tonight homie
> *


that's cool, i'll let you know. 713ridaz is down for it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2005, 12:17 PM~3960479
> *that's cool, i'll let you know.  713ridaz is down for it.
> *


kool kool kool


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> *man it whatever just gonna hit up dh02 and see if hje is down........let me know where and when on tonight homie *


I AM THE DOWNEST!! 

BloCc they told me they dont bend the pool rules, they are there for our safety. So whutitdo? Fight, chillax or ...? I got another copy of the Boondock Saints...I wanted ti but the ex has it in Rio. So fuckit, got me another one for my recently chopped in half collection.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 7 2005, 01:17 PM~3960810
> *I AM THE DOWNEST!!
> 
> BloCc they told me they dont bend the pool rules, they are there for our safety.  So whutitdo? Fight, chillax or ...?  I got another copy of the Boondock Saints...I wanted ti but the ex has it in Rio.  So fuckit, got me another one for my recently chopped in half collection.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 7 2005, 01:20 PM~3960823
> *:thumbsup:
> *



ROCK ON









:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THIS LOCATION TONIGHT

Hooters of Kirby
2519 S.W. Freeway


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 01:01 PM~3960355
> *fuck the haters they better watch out for me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2005, 02:12 PM~3961121
> *THIS LOCATION TONIGHT
> 
> Hooters of Kirby
> ...



What time everyone arriving? cause the fight isnt until 9:30...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 7 2005, 02:36 PM~3961281
> *:uh:
> *


GIRLS BEFORE SQUIRRELS
:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Whoa thats rough ^^^


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 7 2005, 08:12 PM~3963693
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

sup people. how many of yall goin to Vegas?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 7 2005, 01:36 PM~3961281
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 11:56 PM~3963996
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

well just here sitting at hobby waiting for the flight to take off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos goin to the park tomoro


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

1 hr till take off


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2005, 07:52 AM~3965083
> *whos goin to the park tomoro
> *



Ill be at the park!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 8 2005, 08:10 AM~3965355
> *Ill be at the park!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

You going Ken?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 8 2005, 07:18 PM~3967647
> *You going Ken?
> *


to the park? sure why not


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

will many people be there?


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

ill be at tha park!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cant make the park today, too much work!

:biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

ill be at the park too


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 9 2005, 02:45 PM~3970035
> *cant make the park today, too much work!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

park was off the hook!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damnit cant find a color no has done yet this car is what mine was suppos to look like ima still paint it that color ima just do more to it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2005, 08:36 PM~3972488
> *park was off the hook!
> *


oh really what happened?


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 7 2005, 10:12 PM~3963693
> *
> *


do swangin customs have the magainze yet? so i can go? hopefully moday i can send that money order. whats the info. so that i need to send it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 9 2005, 09:44 PM~3972543
> *oh really what happened?
> *


lots of mosquitos is what happened and a smelly ass sewer nearby.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

nice to meet the people behind the screen name, like DJ LATIN, SLIM, ICE BLOCK, and DUALHEX


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 7 2005, 05:36 PM~3962353
> *GIRLS BEFORE SQUIRRELS
> :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 10 2005, 08:11 AM~3974145
> *nice to meet the people behind the screen name, like DJ LATIN, SLIM, ICE BLOCK, and DUALHEX
> *


Same here. Thought lonestar was going to be a giant.  

Slimonthebumper on the other hand is a tall homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2005, 09:51 AM~3974662
> *Same here.  Thought lonestar was going to be a giant.
> 
> Slimonthebumper on the other hand is a tall homie.
> *


ask dena if im a giant


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 10 2005, 07:11 AM~3974145
> *nice to meet the people behind the screen name, like DJ LATIN, SLIM, ICE BLOCK, and DUALHEX
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2005, 01:34 PM~3974908
> *:uh:
> *


Like a Pimp.

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2005, 11:32 AM~3974900
> *ask dena if im a giant
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2005, 12:32 PM~3974900
> *ask dena if im a giant
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 10 2005, 11:57 AM~3975041
> *
> *


Im a "Six Foot Giant"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 10 2005, 01:02 PM~3975073
> *Im a "Six Foot Giant"
> *


even better


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2005, 09:36 PM~3972488
> *park was off the hook!
> *


Vegas was off the hook!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 10 2005, 01:13 PM~3975135
> *Vegas was off the hook!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ice Block, *EL CHUCO*

Whats Up Conrad, this is the earliest i've seen you on here homie...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 10 2005, 10:57 AM~3975041
> *
> *


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup block


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Everyone start saving cuz we're going to cruise the Vegas Strip next year. It was cool seeing clean azz rides on the street.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 10 2005, 12:36 PM~3975229
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Ice Block, EL CHUCO
> 
> ...


 Just got back from Las Vegas, our flight got in @ 4am, just checking in, by the way we won "CLUB OF THE YEAR", SHAAAAAAAOOOOOO.  :thumbsup:


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

conrad do you have a web site to ur stores at the mall?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 04:27 PM~3976386
> * Just got back from Las Vegas, our flight got in @ 4am, just checking in, by the way we won "CLUB OF THE YEAR", SHAAAAAAAOOOOOO.   :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATULATIONS :thumbsup:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

PIC OF OUR DIFFERENT CHAPTERS "OLDIES CAR CLUB"


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Oct 10 2005, 03:30 PM~3976394
> *conrad  do you have a web site to ur stores at the mall?
> *


Not yet still working on it, dispensa bro. :worship:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 10 2005, 03:30 PM~3976398
> *CONGRATULATIONS :thumbsup:
> *


We really appricate it....


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 04:33 PM~3976407
> *Not yet still working on it, dispensa bro. :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 03:35 PM~3976423
> *We really appricate it....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 03:47 PM~3976480
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 03:27 PM~3976386
> * Just got back from Las Vegas, our flight got in @ 4am, just checking in, by the way we won "CLUB OF THE YEAR", SHAAAAAAAOOOOOO.   :thumbsup:
> *


congrats man...we are still her in the lv we return tommorow it has been a blast :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 03:49 PM~3976497
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 10 2005, 04:01 PM~3976604
> *congrats man...we are still her in the lv we return tommorow it has been a blast :biggrin:
> *


  Simon eh, it was firme, EXCEPT the line at the airport, took 1hour 1/2 "chingado eh.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 04:12 PM~3976656
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 03:47 PM~3976480
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


  

I'll be at the shop around 7pm tonight.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 04:20 PM~3976691
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 04:23 PM~3976708
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pictures Congrats on club of the year Oldies!!!


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

RABBIT!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Oct 10 2005, 06:39 PM~3977756
> *RABBIT!!
> *


Hows the ride on the Cady?


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HI WABBIT :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up conrad...  ..nice picz homie..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up conrad... wats up goof dogg


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 10 2005, 07:58 PM~3978178
> *wats up conrad... wats up goof dogg
> *


Wut it do ........


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 10 2005, 08:57 PM~3978164
> *wuz up conrad...  ..nice picz homie..
> *


:wave: :thumbsup: Que onda Carnal, just working on los flyers and posters, hope they get done soon, "*ONLY TWO WEEKS"* heres a Group shot of us after the awards. looks pixalated cause it was tooken with a camcorder. P.S 
"Juan Ghotti is filming a new vedio for that Rapaton singal getting played on el radio, this Saturday in Down town on a high rise building. He asked me if we could put some rides together and film them on his vedio." Please Let me know, if anyone is interested in helping him out. Thanks y alrato.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 10 2005, 08:58 PM~3978178
> *wats up conrad... wats up goof dogg
> *


  :wave: wassapining bro, just resting from LA & Las Vegas, and trying to catch up on things. Te Watcho.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 04:27 PM~3976386
> * Just got back from Las Vegas, our flight got in @ 4am, just checking in, by the way we won "CLUB OF THE YEAR", SHAAAAAAAOOOOOO.   :thumbsup:
> *


Q'vo Chuco, how you been. Congrats on winning club of the year. It's good to have Oldies C.C. in the barrio now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 09:27 PM~3978816
> *:wave:  :thumbsup: Que onda Carnal, just working on los flyers and posters, hope they get done soon, "ONLY TWO WEEKS" heres a Group shot of us after the awards. looks pixalated cause it was tooken with a camcorder.  P.S
> "Juan Ghotti is filming a new vedio for that Rapaton singal getting played on el radio, this Saturday in Down town on a high rise building. He asked me if we could put some rides together and film them on his vedio." Please Let me know, if anyone is interested in helping him out.  Thanks y alrato.
> *


im down 2 take da bike .. but i need transportaion for it.. 2 big for my lil car...congrats on the award....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 10 2005, 09:50 PM~3979009
> *Q'vo Chuco, how you been. Congrats on winning club of the year. It's good to have Oldies C.C. in the barrio now.
> *


senor swallow.... wats up my nizzle


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

was up nasti ness.....i heard bout da ideals u have for the car.. talked 2 los earlier 2 day.. are u tags legit... i can make em if u need them 2 be


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

sup im wanting for my girl to pay for the dam ins. and i got two quotes to make it happend i think im going to go thru with the ideas.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Oct 10 2005, 10:02 PM~3979086
> *sup im wanting for my girl to pay for the dam ins. and i got two quotes to make it happend i think im going to go thru with the ideas.
> *


if u need help.. holla at me.. im down.....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Oct 10 2005, 03:51 PM~3976118
> *sup block
> *


wassap nasty ness whats the deal...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

thats cool thanks man. i just need to do sumthing different.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 11 2005, 12:18 AM~3979170
> *wassap nasty ness whats the deal...
> *


chillin bored thinkin bout 13's


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

maybe different combo


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 10 2005, 11:27 PM~3978816
> *:wave:  :thumbsup: Que onda Carnal, just working on los flyers and posters, hope they get done soon, "ONLY TWO WEEKS" heres a Group shot of us after the awards. looks pixalated cause it was tooken with a camcorder.  P.S
> "Juan Ghotti is filming a new vedio for that Rapaton singal getting played on el radio, this Saturday in Down town on a high rise building. He asked me if we could put some rides together and film them on his vedio." Please Let me know, if anyone is interested in helping him out.  Thanks y alrato.
> *


Yo conrad, my truck aint much man but if you need rides i got my spokes on for now and ill be happy to take it...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Oct 11 2005, 12:20 AM~3979182
> *chillin bored thinkin bout  13's
> *


coo coo man im think about airbagz and down spindles and air tanks which reminds me darkness i got a paint job for ya airtanks need paint soon...


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 10 2005, 11:58 PM~3979061
> *senor swallow.... wats up my nizzle
> *


wat up sucka, what you up to


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 10 2005, 09:58 PM~3979061
> *senor swallow.... wats up my nizzle
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 10 2005, 10:51 PM~3979316
> *:roflmao:
> *


Congrats to Oldies Car Club


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Whats up Mr. O-Nasty- MO


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 11 2005, 12:51 AM~3979316
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

hey its homer pimpson


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 10 2005, 10:30 PM~3979230
> *coo coo man  im think about airbagz and down spindles and air tanks which reminds me darkness i got a paint job for ya airtanks need paint soon...
> *


ight.. u got da number


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 10 2005, 10:51 PM~3979316
> *:roflmao:
> *


like dat huh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 10 2005, 10:41 PM~3979287
> *wat up sucka, what you up to
> *


chillin.. get my stuff ready 2 drop another sic paint job on da bike..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*crickets*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 11 2005, 01:49 PM~3981917
> **crickets*
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

New project


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

FUCKEN SWEEET GABRIEL :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2005, 02:03 PM~3981997
> *New project
> *


FUCKEN GABBY CAME UP :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 11 2005, 02:20 PM~3982046
> *FUCKEN SWEEET GABRIEL :thumbsup:
> *


Has a big trunk para el Coyote bu'ness :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2005, 01:03 PM~3981997
> *New project
> *


  niiiice


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2005, 03:38 PM~3982142
> *Has a big trunk para el Coyote bu'ness  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

if anybody needs anything (((Chrome ))),,let me know,,cause i going to dallas this weekend ,and its cheaper and good quality compared to houston


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 11 2005, 04:39 PM~3982527
> *if anybody needs anything (((Chrome ))),,let me know,,cause i going to dallas this weekend ,and its cheaper and good quality compared to houston
> *


You going to Hoptoberfest?!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 11 2005, 03:39 PM~3982527
> *if anybody needs anything (((Chrome ))),,let me know,,cause i going to dallas this weekend ,and its cheaper and good quality compared to houston
> *


not as of yet, but will soon.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 11 2005, 02:39 PM~3982527
> *if anybody needs anything (((Chrome ))),,let me know,,cause i going to dallas this weekend ,and its cheaper and good quality compared to houston
> *


hey.. i need sum shit chromed... i gotta finish this damn bike..but damn. i aint got da money 4 it at da time...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2005, 02:53 PM~3981945
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Congrats homie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 11 2005, 04:39 PM~3982527
> *if anybody needs anything (((Chrome ))),,let me know,,cause i going to dallas this weekend ,and its cheaper and good quality compared to houston
> *


Call me B4 you go :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Yall chek this...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=210635

it will get you hooked...

www.tuckermax.com


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Oct 11 2005, 07:00 PM~3984150
> *:wave:
> *


King REC was up playa....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone cruising anywhere saturday night


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok just got back from vegas... will post pics tommorrow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 11 2005, 02:39 PM~3982527
> *if anybody needs anything (((Chrome ))),,let me know,,cause i going to dallas this weekend ,and its cheaper and good quality compared to houston
> *


anyboby else


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 12 2005, 07:46 AM~3986183
> *anyboby else
> *


hey, asked to work sabado. have to drop that plan


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2005, 06:47 AM~3986186
> *hey, asked to work sabado.  have to drop that plan
> *


no problem


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2005, 09:52 PM~3984568
> *anyone cruising anywhere saturday night
> *


if I don't go to Dallas this weekend ... it's Richmond Ave. to downtown Saturday night


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2005, 08:52 PM~3984568
> *anyone cruising anywhere saturday night
> *


Don't know bout Saturday but there's a show sunday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 12 2005, 09:22 AM~3986730
> *Don't know bout Saturday but there's a show sunday
> *


the 64 wont see another show until dallas....got some plans :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2005, 11:13 AM~3986969
> *the 64 wont see another show until dallas....got some plans  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

*1st True Eminence Charity Car Show Benifitting Shriners Hospital For Children

Location:
#1 Indoor Flea Market
9820 Gulf Freeway
I-45 South & Airport Blvd

Date: October 16th, 2005

Setup Time: 7AM-Noon

Show Hours: Noon to 5PM

Registration:
Cars/Trucks-$25
Motorcycles-$20
Bikes-$15 Models-$10
Entry Fee-$2.00

Over 100 Trophies, Best Bike, Best Car, Best Truck, Best SUV, Best Bike/Trike, Best Special Intrest, Best Import, Best Model & Special Awards!

Tug Of War, Dunkin Booth, Goodie Bags, Moonwalks & More


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2005, 10:18 AM~3986990
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2005, 11:46 AM~3987095
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: 

you get them skirts yet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2005, 11:53 AM~3987130
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you get them skirts yet?
> *


mini skirts?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2005, 12:53 PM~3987130
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you get them skirts yet?
> *


lmao


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 12 2005, 11:59 AM~3987154
> *lmao
> *


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT! :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2005, 01:01 PM~3987165
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT! :uh:
> *


GIRLS BEFORE SQUIRRELS :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 12 2005, 12:01 PM~3987170
> *GIRLS BEFORE SQUIRRELS  :uh:
> *


*do you mind if i tell the truth* :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2005, 01:26 PM~3987321
> *do you mind if i tell the truth  :uh:
> *


Tu Padre Buey :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2005, 12:13 PM~3986969
> *the 64 wont see another show until dallas....got some plans  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 12 2005, 01:22 PM~3987673
> *Tu Padre Buey  :uh:
> *


*My top stays up because I have AC!* :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2005, 01:46 PM~3987095
> *:buttkick:
> *


I smell bullshit.

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2005, 02:32 PM~3987746
> *My top stays up because I have AC!  :uh:
> *


You damn right sucka!! :uh: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

EX214GIRL & DJLATIN's Halloween costume


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You fucker! lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 12 2005, 01:41 PM~3987803
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You fucker! lol
> *


had to show you who MIJO is :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2005, 03:36 PM~3987774
> *EX214GIRL & DJLATIN's Halloween costume
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

so where is everyone going to watch the ASTROS game????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 12 2005, 03:17 PM~3988261
> *so where is everyone going to watch the ASTROS game????
> *


Kirby and 59 south

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=3988305&


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wuttuup SLIMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'll be headed to Marcos in a little bit. Laterz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2005, 09:52 PM~3984568
> *anyone cruising anywhere saturday night
> *


I'll be cruising Hwy 225 with my strobe lights on


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2005, 10:53 AM~3987130
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you get them skirts yet?
> *


1 out of 3 packages came today :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 12 2005, 07:19 PM~3989094
> *I'll be cruising Hwy 225 with my strobe lights on
> *


I'll be sittin' sideways with Swangas on the aze.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=309744]
the best thing about the flight to Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 12 2005, 10:46 PM~3990414
> *[attachmentid=309744]
> the best thing about the flight to Vegas :biggrin:
> *


MILE HIGH CLUB? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=309891]
MAN CHECK OUT THIS CHICK SINCE SHE WAS GETTING MARRIED SHE WANTED EVERYONE TO PADDLE HER LOL THEN SIGN THE PADDLE.......







P.S. IF YOU EVER FIND THE PADDLE IT IS SIGNED LAY IT LOW

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=309902]
damm look who i ran into a truucha star lol




spike sez "this is how the big boys do it in Vegas and to all the haters"..... well the pic sez it all..... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

yes we had a blast out in vegas,and cnt wait to do it all again next year....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 12 2005, 10:33 PM~3991164
> *yes we had a blast out in vegas,and cnt wait to do it all again next year....
> *


YES WE DID
[attachmentid=309909]


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Workin nights sux........ Even LIL is dead  Cant even look at porn on my laptop cuz its company owned :angry: lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 12 2005, 10:18 PM~3991071
> *[attachmentid=309891]
> MAN CHECK OUT THIS CHICK SINCE SHE WAS GETTING MARRIED SHE WANTED EVERYONE TO PADDLE HER LOL THEN SIGN THE PADDLE.......
> P.S. IF YOU EVER FIND THE PADDLE IT IS SIGNED LAY IT LOW
> ...


So I heard yall met Ol Dirty and Beyonce on the strip in Vegas...details details :biggrin: 

When is Spike coming down to enlighten us with his secrets? Los wants to know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

What does everyone in here do for a living?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 08:32 AM~3992559
> *What does everyone in here do for a living?
> *


Structural Designer - Offshore Engineering


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool Job Dude :thumbsup: anyone else.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 08:37 AM~3992575
> *Cool Job Dude  :thumbsup: anyone else.
> *


forgot, part time Layitlow Freelancer :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 09:37 AM~3992575
> *Cool Job Dude  :thumbsup: anyone else.
> *


Paralegal specializing in Trial, Commercial Litigation & Oil and Gas Litigation


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Ref: Paralegal

I heard most women who do that kind work, are paid good money.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 08:54 AM~3992647
> *Paralegal specializing in Trial, Commercial Litigation & Oil and Gas Litigation
> *


get me my coffee :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 09:00 AM~3992670
> *Ref: Paralegal
> 
> I heard most women who do that kind work, are paid good money.
> *


as long as they work in short skirts and wear high heels :biggrin:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Your right DJ


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 13 2005, 10:05 AM~3992683
> *get me my coffee :angry:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Que onda EX214


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Anybody know whats a good website to download Nortenas, Cumbia, y Rancheras.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 08:32 AM~3992559
> *What does everyone in here do for a living?
> *


Auto repair specialist= body man


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall whos going to the show sunday i'll be there


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 13 2005, 10:52 AM~3993135
> *sup yall whos going to the show sunday i'll be there
> *


Who the hell asked you . But I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 13 2005, 10:52 AM~3993135
> *sup yall whos going to the show sunday i'll be there
> *


Planning on it.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 07:32 AM~3992559
> *What does everyone in here do for a living?
> *


mail delivery expert=mailman


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 11:13 AM~3992954
> *Que onda EX214
> *


sup


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 13 2005, 11:10 AM~3993223
> *mail delivery expert=mailman
> *


Is it hard to get a job as a mailman?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 11:32 AM~3993728
> *Is it hard to get a job as a mailman?
> *


public service job,,everyone has a shot at it,,so no


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im a hustler can u dig that


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2005, 02:45 PM~3994148
> *im a hustler can u dig that
> *


Hustler of the bed pans. :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 12 2005, 11:57 PM~3991601
> *So I heard yall met Ol Dirty and Beyonce on the strip in Vegas...details details :biggrin:
> 
> When is Spike coming down to enlighten us with his secrets?  Los wants to know
> *


man your bro knows ol dirty a little too well lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 02:58 PM~3994221
> *Hustler of the bed pans. :scrutinize:
> *


lmao


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 02:02 PM~3994242
> *lmao
> *


HOLD MY CALLS PLEASE :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 02:58 PM~3994221
> *Hustler of the bed pans. :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 02:07 PM~3994264
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que onda quey


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Job Title: Computer Operations Technician

Download Cumbias: Shit who knows?! I wouldnt know...I use Limewire. 


I am so pissed about my purchase...I bought a white photo Ipod 3 weeks ago and NOW they are gonna have a white or black, photo/video Ipod with 10 more Gb than mine a slimmer profile for the same money!! DAMNIT I am taking mine back and ordering the new one online tonight or tomorrow morning. Target said they'll take it back minus a 15% restock fee. That new one is friggin cool!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 13 2005, 02:14 PM~3994302
> *Job Title: Computer Operations Technician
> 
> Download Cumbias: Shit who knows?!  I wouldnt know...I use Limewire.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 13 2005, 03:08 PM~3994267
> *que onda quey
> *


not much, waiting for 6pm for my weekend to start


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 03:18 PM~3994320
> *not much, waiting for 6pm for my weekend to start
> *


Wish I could say the same  For the next 8 weeks I'm on nights 7days :angry: I'm in your hood Latin....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 03:24 PM~3994350
> *Wish I could say the same  For the next 8 weeks I'm on nights 7days :angry: I'm in your hood Latin....
> *


old galveston & edgebrook? hurry up and finish those freeways if you are on that detail. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 03:25 PM~3994356
> *old galveston & edgebrook?
> *


I guess you havent been on 225 In awhile.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 03:02 PM~3994242
> *lmao
> *


Maybe hes a hustler of X-ray film.... :dunno:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 13 2005, 02:14 PM~3994302
> *Job Title: Computer Operations Technician
> 
> Download Cumbias: Shit who knows?!  I wouldnt know...I use Limewire.
> ...


Hey dude what company do you work for as a computer operator?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 03:26 PM~3994364
> *I guess you havent been on 225 In awhile.
> *


that has to be one of the biggest headaches, why did the city decide to fk it up and leave it like that for soo long?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 03:45 PM~3994470
> *that has to be one of the biggest headaches, why did the city decide to fk it up and leave it like that for soo long?
> *


Thats TxDot..... I deal with them every day :angry: 225 will be like new before you know it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 03:51 PM~3994508
> *Thats TxDot..... I deal with them every day :angry: 225 will be like new before you know it
> *


how soon?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 03:52 PM~3994519
> *how soon?
> *


Six to eight weeks....................... I'll be there every night


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 03:55 PM~3994547
> *Six to eight weeks....................... I'll be there every night
> *


about time! you better be! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 13 2005, 03:07 PM~3994262
> *HOLD MY CALLS PLEASE :happysad:
> *


and what is it exactly that you do, Mr. 2 foot giant? :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 03:18 PM~3994320
> *not much, waiting for 6pm for my weekend to start
> *


You don't have to work tomorrow? you suck ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 04:00 PM~3994590
> *You don't have to work tomorrow? you suck ...
> *


NOPE. go see my p.o. :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 04:01 PM~3994607
> *NOPE.  go see my p.o.  :angel:
> *


pee in a cup :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 04:05 PM~3994631
> *pee in a cup :0
> *


hope it comes out clean :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 04:05 PM~3994631
> *pee in a cup :0
> *


yep, no worries


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 04:06 PM~3994637
> *yep, no worries
> *


Dont eat any popie seed bread :cheesy: 
If you need doner pee LMK... LOL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 04:08 PM~3994650
> *Dont eat any popie seed bread :cheesy:
> If you need doner pee LMK...  LOL!!!
> *


don't do drugs nor drink alcohol.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 04:12 PM~3994668
> *don't do drugs nor drink alcohol.
> *


You dont need to..................


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 04:08 PM~3994650
> *Dont eat any popie seed bread :cheesy:
> If you need doner pee LMK...  LOL!!!
> *


LOL ... better yet ... let Lone Star know .... he can steal some from a bed pan :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 02:51 PM~3994508
> *Thats TxDot..... I deal with them every day :angry: 225 will be like new before you know it
> *


Do you work for Williams Bros?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 04:21 PM~3994738
> *Do you work for Williams Bros?
> *


No, The Angel's...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 04:20 PM~3994730
> *LOL ... better yet ... let Lone Star know .... he can steal some from a bed pan :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


LoL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 02:20 PM~3994730
> *LOL ... better yet ... let Lone Star know .... he can steal some from a bed pan :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


got jokes huh. you job as a receptionist must not be bringing home the bacon, because your car busting out is on back order for the past 6 months


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so now



do you mind if i tell the truth


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2005, 05:26 PM~3995219
> *so now
> do you mind if i tell the truth
> *


Go right ahead x-ray boy :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 02:58 PM~3994577
> *and what is it exactly that you do, Mr. 2 foot giant?  :dunno:
> *


I take calls from people :dunno: .......now get me another cup of coffee :angry: ...............and HOLD MY CALLS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 02:39 PM~3994435
> *Hey dude what company do you work for as a computer operator?
> *


After the Dakota incident I knwo better than that. Its a pharma lab...so nuff said.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 03:08 PM~3994650
> *Dont eat any popie seed bread :cheesy:
> If you need doner pee LMK...  LOL!!!
> *



i heard it takes a shit load of that for it to show up as opium, but it will show up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2005, 05:04 PM~3995702
> *Go right ahead x-ray boy :biggrin:
> *


fix my freeways, my taxes pay your salary pontiac prince


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so did anyone who went to vegas win anything big at the casinos??


mcham did u hit up that roulette again??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 13 2005, 10:10 AM~3993223
> *mail delivery expert=mailman
> *



mr postman :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 13 2005, 05:22 PM~3995197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay, Lil' Puppet :thumbsup: whatever you, I mean, Ken says ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 08:25 PM~3996917
> *hahaha ... receptionist!  lmmfao!  last time I was a receptionist I was 14 years old and interning at one of the most prestigious criminal law firms in Houston .... as a summer job ... homeboy, six months ain't shit for the level I'm busting out on ... but you wouldn't know anything about that ... I tell you what ..... I'll send you a post card ....
> 
> :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2005, 02:12 PM~3994668
> *don't do drugs nor drink alcohol.
> *


when did u join a car club?


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 13 2005, 10:34 PM~3996983
> *when did u join a car club?
> *


sup Dave ... where you been?! :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 07:32 AM~3992559
> *What does everyone in here do for a living?
> *


BLACK GUY= UNEMPLOYED


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

if anybody needs anything (((Chrome ))),,let me know,,cause i going to dallas this weekend ,and its cheaper and good quality compared to houston
call me at 832 860 2298


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2005, 07:32 PM~3995846
> *fix my freeways, my taxes pay your salary pontiac prince
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 13 2005, 07:32 AM~3992559
> *What does everyone in here do for a living?
> *


Machinist


----------



## Mr.Leatherface (Sep 7, 2005)

well as every one knows this sunday is True Eminence CarShow at the flea market o [email protected] blvd. to let evr 1 know . YES We r still havn the dunking booth. Bout Dena beinging in it not sure she has previous plans for that day. so im waiting for answer from her. but evr 1 else will still be in the tank at the same time i posted last time. thanks and hope to c evr 1 at the show sunday!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2005, 06:06 PM~3996021
> *so did anyone who went to vegas win anything big at the casinos??
> mcham did u hit up that roulette again??
> *


yea i hit up the roulette tables but no luck...i would win some then lose some! but overall i had 2 much fun in vegas!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 08:25 PM~3996917
> *hahaha ... receptionist!  lmmfao!  last time I was a receptionist I was 14 years old and interning at one of the most prestigious criminal law firms in Houston .... as a summer job ... homeboy, six months ain't shit for the level I'm busting out on ... but you wouldn't know anything about that ... I tell you what ..... I'll send you a post card ....
> 
> :uh:
> ...


dont talk about it


be about it..


now roll on


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 11:25 PM~3996917
> *interning at one of the most prestigious criminal law firms in Houston ....Giving summer Handjobs to all the Big Wigs ... homeboy, six months ain't shit for the level I'm busting nuts on
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sixoneforlife,i like ur signature,,reminds of a couple of bitches that come on LIL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2005, 09:33 AM~3998770
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2005, 09:19 AM~3998727
> *dont talk about it
> be about it..
> now roll on
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey whos doin what tonight??

So for those of you in the know whats up with Sherlock's?

Sherlocks at Westgray.....It's above Birraporettis, theres also a shopping center like 2 blocks away and Starbucks too...... U can go down Studemont until u hit W.Gray u won't miss it. The ruca is supposed to be there sometime after 10:30PM with a couple of friends...not sure if of the male or female persuasion. Even if she no-shows I never been and it sounds like fun. 

whos down?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 14 2005, 08:08 AM~3998875
> *
> *


 :uh: 

all that overtime u work, the lac should have been out months ago. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 13 2005, 11:22 PM~3997880
> *yea i hit up the roulette tables but no luck...i would win some then lose some! but overall i had 2 much fun in vegas!
> *


thats how it goes. im looking to go to lake charles next weekend to play some roulette if u want to roll let me know


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2005, 11:04 AM~3999204
> *:uh:
> 
> all that overtime u work, the lac should have been out months ago.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 14 2005, 10:55 AM~3998837
> *sixoneforlife,i like ur signature,,reminds of a couple of bitches that come on LIL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 14 2005, 11:07 AM~3998873
> *:buttkick:
> *


Sorry I had to take a hack at that. LMAO. Too Funny.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2005, 12:06 PM~3999540
> *Sorry I had to take a hack at that. LMAO. Too Funny.
> *


LOL it's all good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 14 2005, 09:46 AM~3999402
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 14 2005, 10:13 AM~3999602
> *LOL it's all good
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2005, 01:39 PM~4000193
> *:uh:
> *


what's wrong with your eyes :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Does this guy look like someone we all know?!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2005, 09:05 AM~3999211
> *thats how it goes. im looking to go to lake charles next weekend to play some roulette if u want to roll let me know
> *


aight koo. i'll let u know wuz up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 14 2005, 01:35 PM~4000571
> *aight koo. i'll let u know wuz up
> *


u down for some texas hold em?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 14 2005, 12:36 PM~4000583
> *u down for some texas hold em?
> *


where u play at?? lets have a poker night at my house, byob


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2005, 02:00 PM~4000775
> *where u play at?? lets have a poker night at my house, byob
> *


whenever u ready to lose


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 14 2005, 01:14 PM~4000862
> *whenever u ready to lose
> *


how about next friday night. bring your boys :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2005, 02:32 PM~4000990
> *how about next friday night. bring your boys  :0
> *


u just let me know homie and we will do this.......whats the buy in?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 14 2005, 01:48 PM~4000256
> *Does this guy look like someone we all know?!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 14 2005, 10:56 AM~3999159
> *Hey whos doin what tonight??
> 
> So for those of you in the know whats up with Sherlock's?
> ...


Last i heard Birraporettis closed down on west gray. old hang out of mines.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 13 2005, 08:51 PM~3997088
> *sup Dave ... where you been?! :wave:
> *



what's up been work alot.. summer is just winding down and we still have alot of work.. i been in beaumont the past couple of days.. maybe we will been going to lake charles and the big easy in the next couple of weeks for work.. :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2005, 09:05 AM~3999211
> *thats how it goes. im looking to go to lake charles next weekend to play some roulette if u want to roll let me know
> *


make sure they have re-open b4 u waste ur gas going


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 14 2005, 11:48 AM~4000256
> *Does this guy look like someone we all know?!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 14 2005, 06:53 PM~4003045
> *what's up been work alot.. summer is just winding down and we still have alot of work.. i been in beaumont the past couple of days.. maybe we will been going to lake charles and the big easy in the next couple of weeks for work.. :wave:
> *



opps summer is gone....here is a pic i took at work from the effect of Rita


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

one more


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 14 2005, 06:58 PM~4003068
> *make sure they have re-open b4 u waste ur gas going
> *


that new one, le berge or something is re-open it says on their website...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 14 2005, 01:37 PM~4001024
> *u just let me know homie and we will do this.......whats the buy in?
> *


whatever you guys would like to play. not too extreme though,,


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2005, 07:28 PM~4003201
> *whatever you guys would like to play. not too extreme though,,
> *


im down to play!...i got the chips and even the poker table! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 14 2005, 11:42 PM~4004435
> *im down to play!...i got the chips and even the poker table! :biggrin:
> *


i duno if i can hang with your bets we all know youre a baller


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2005, 07:12 AM~4005034
> *i duno if i can hang with your bets we all know youre a baller
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2005, 04:26 AM~4005061
> *:uh:
> *


rent-a-cop :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2005, 07:48 AM~4005074
> *rent-a-cop  :uh:
> *


My ass is tired. GTO finally came home lastnight. Took Delivery at 12:30am and I had to be back at work 5:30am


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u can go fly fishing with that antenna there lil buddy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2005, 08:44 AM~4005101
> *u can go fly fishing with that antenna there lil buddy
> *


Thats a power antenna there buddy what you know about that?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2005, 07:22 AM~4005225
> *Thats a power antenna there buddy what you know about that?
> *


i know its too long and the car is ugly and overpriced


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2005, 10:27 AM~4005242
> *i know its too long and the car is ugly and overpriced
> *


Sounds like your life story.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2005, 07:37 AM~4005264
> *Sounds like your life story.
> *


is that what u said before u bought your dinsmore "its too long and ugly"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2005, 10:38 AM~4005267
> *is that what u said before u bought your dinsmore "its too rare and lovely"
> *


 Yes sir.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2005, 09:27 PM~4003198
> *that new one, le berge or something is re-open it says on their website...
> *


yup, the L'Auberge du Lac is open


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

1st True Eminence Charity Car Show Benifitting Shriners Hospital For Children

Location:
#1 Indoor Flea Market
9820 Gulf Freeway
I-45 South & Airport Blvd

Date: October 16th, 2005

Setup Time: 7AM-Noon

Show Hours: Noon to 5PM

Registration:
Cars/Trucks-$25
Motorcycles-$20
Bikes-$15 Models-$10
Entry Fee-$2.00

Over 100 Trophies, Best Bike, Best Car, Best Truck, Best SUV, Best Bike/Trike, Best Special Intrest, Best Import, Best Model & Special Awards!

Tug Of War, Dunkin Booth, Goodie Bags, Moonwalks & More


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2005, 06:17 AM~4005084
> *My ass is tired. GTO finally came home lastnight. Took Delivery at 12:30am and I had to be back at work 5:30am
> *


GTO :cheesy: ....anymore pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 15 2005, 09:38 AM~4005735
> *yup, the L'Auberge du Lac is open
> *


SO WHATS UP ARE U GAME OR ARE U GONNA SELL OUT LIKE USUAL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2005, 01:05 PM~4006098
> *SO WHATS UP ARE U GAME OR ARE U GONNA SELL OUT LIKE USUAL
> *


You know damn well I don't sellout  ... I'm down ...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Anybody cruising tonight ...richmond...downtown ?


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Oct 15 2005, 10:00 AM~4005819
> *1st True Eminence Charity Car Show Benifitting Shriners Hospital For Children
> 
> Location:
> ...



Go to the dunking booth from 12 to 1 and dunk me!! PLEASE!!!! It's for charity! Perty please!

I will love ya'll for ever if you do!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 15 2005, 11:01 PM~4008840
> *Go to the dunking booth from 12 to 1 and dunk me!! PLEASE!!!! It's for charity! Perty please!
> 
> I will love ya'll for ever if you do!
> *


OK you asked for it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 15 2005, 02:40 PM~4006703
> *You know damn well I don't sellout    ... I'm down ...
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 15 2005, 01:02 PM~4005825
> *GTO :cheesy: ....anymore pics
> *


FOR TEXAS ORO.

THIS IS A 2X GTO NATIONAL WINNER AT RED WING,MINNESOTA. THE GRAND DADDY OF ALL SHOWS FOR GTOS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wood wheel  














































































:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN THAT CAR SHOW WAS TODAY.SOMEBODY SHOULD OF TOLD ME.


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

*Sorry but the car show will be canceled. 
We will hopefully do it on November 27, 2005 I will keep all of you posted for the Location. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :worship: :worship: :happysad: :happysad: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=315110]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=315122]
[attachmentid=315120]
[attachmentid=315114]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=315128]
[attachmentid=315127]
[attachmentid=315126]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=315132]
[attachmentid=315131]
[attachmentid=315129]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:

Damn...took all I could to handle the hotness :banghead: oh yeah, the sun was kicking too.

Congrats to TE for a job well done.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Im gonna lay some pearl pinstripes on her bumper.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2005, 08:36 AM~4014569
> *Im gonna lay some pearl pinstripes on her bumper.
> 
> 
> ...


probably the only good looking chick that went to the show.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 16 2005, 11:53 PM~4013941
> *[attachmentid=315110]
> *








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day djshortdog on this past saturday. sorry i didn't stay long, but i was too tired from a long day.


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

*I just want to inform everyone on this site the reason my father and I were thrown out (later found out other members also) of the benefit carshow. My father invited me to a carshow and I accepted the invitation. I used to try to stay away from them because as I grew up my parents separated due to the time away from his family for being at shows. My father has been in Los Magnificos car club since Teresa Jo was in pampers. I know she and her mother doesn't claim to remember of who we are but, we are the ones that stood behind the club when we were at a Pasadena carshow and in the middle of the trophy presentation the police raided the show. My father was one of the many people that were arrested standing up for the lowrider movement. How can you have a benefit carshow and then judge a person for wearing his club colors and want to have them escorted out and stand behind the officers and laugh at us. My father held up his pride and colors in front of me. So' you'll be seeing me at many more shows. For my father he stated to me that they were just hating because of what's happening between the family. I understand but, it should be kept between the family. This is why lowriding is the way it is today.....NOT UNITED! This is not drama that was brought on by anyone or cause. It was just plain out childish. I hope that as a woman I made myself clear. My father is a true og lowrider and he now has a daughter that will stand by his side. So, if you respect your colors and your family then you'll respect mine.
Los Magnificos!!! </span>*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2005, 11:24 AM~4009724
> *wood wheel
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I wish we could ALL just get along. Should a whole club suffer for the actions of 1 person?


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

*I agree with you about why we all can't get along but, what actions did one person make that you feel we're suffering for? A lot of other people only know by what others talk or told by. If we don't know from both sides then we shouldn't make any remarks to respect both parties. Everyone is ready to blame one person but, in realty how do we know who is really to blame. Lets keep it were it can become or turn into unity.*


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Hey you guys! i just wanted to say thanks to all the people who dunked me! I raised the most money out of everyone who went in! Also I wanted to thank everyone who came to the show! I love ya'll lots! I had fun..alothough i got a couple of bruises for the tank...but it was all worth it! I hope ya'll had fun too!

XOXO-Dani-XOXO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so what about them ASTROS?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2005, 04:33 PM~4018079
> *so what about them ASTROS?
> *


they gonna win tonight


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 05:34 PM~4018089
> *they gonna win tonight
> *


it would be nice.  Wonder if they win the world series as the rockets won their championship back in the mid 90's for 2 consecutive years, is RICHMOND going to be the celebration area?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2005, 04:35 PM~4018104
> *it would be nice.    Wonder if they win the world series as the rockets won their championship back in the mid 90's for 2 consecutive years, is RICHMOND going to be the celebration area?
> *


i dunno by the way what ever happened to Richmond Ave.


----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

********go astros!!!! we goin to tha series***** :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 05:36 PM~4018112
> *i dunno by the way what ever happened to Richmond Ave.
> *


some people fked it up since they didn't know how to act.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1Biatch_@Oct 17 2005, 05:37 PM~4018121
> *********go astros!!!! we goin to tha series***** :biggrin:
> *


you know it Biatch :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2005, 04:39 PM~4018137
> *you know it Biatch  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

we better fuckin win shyt last year they let me down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 05:39 PM~4018140
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: that's her screen name :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2005, 04:40 PM~4018147
> *:dunno:  that's her screen name  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 05:40 PM~4018155
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh:


----------



## *1Biatch (Oct 13, 2005)

it sure is and...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *1Biatch_@Oct 17 2005, 05:41 PM~4018163
> *it sure is and...........
> *


........ :dunno: ..........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2005, 04:41 PM~4018161
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 05:42 PM~4018177
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2005, 04:49 PM~4018187
> *:twak:  :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 05:52 PM~4018201
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2005, 04:53 PM~4018205
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: 

:uh: 




























































































































































:uh: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Oct 17 2005, 03:46 PM~4017805
> *I agree with you about why we all can't get along but, what actions did one person make that you feel we're suffering for? A lot of other people only know by what others talk or told by. If we don't know from both sides then we shouldn't make any remarks to respect both parties. Everyone is ready to blame one person but, in realty how do we know who is really to blame. Lets keep it were it can become or turn into unity.
> *


it was a blanket statement...I didnt say he or she or any name for that exact reason. I dont know....and its none of my business really. In general, dealing with clubs, or organizations, the whole cant be treated a particular way because of the actions of one. Thats all I meant. I am not laying blame or pointing fingers about anything. Its not my place if you are referring to a particular issue. That statement covers MANY facets of what I observe in the scene today. I do think though that in fights (figuritively speaking) someone always has to accept taking the last blow.....

DH02


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2005, 04:38 PM~4018128
> *some people fked it up since they didn't know how to act.
> *


yeah those fukkers shot at me once....i was all skeered and never went back. Then them laws was on horses leaving shit everywhere....literally.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I WANT RICHMOND BACK.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2005, 08:36 AM~4014569
> *Im gonna lay some pearl pinstripes on her bumper.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHOS BUMPER


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

waz up fellas


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Dani..... :cheesy:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats steve , goofy and the rabbit


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Oct 17 2005, 07:54 PM~4019840
> *whats steve , goofy and the rabbit
> *


Bird....wuz up brother


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cock Block_@Oct 17 2005, 06:58 PM~4019449
> *:uh: :twak:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Bird, my brother said he tried calling but couldnt get through but yeah his number is still the same. So give him a try when you can.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

tieing run is on 3rd go ahead on 1st 1 out bottom 7th 2-1 cards


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 17 2005, 07:49 PM~4019810
> *wuz up Dani..... :cheesy:
> *



Whats up Goofy!!! Are you sore and bruised too from that tank?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

stros up 4 to 2 homer berkman + 2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 17 2005, 08:01 PM~4019902
> *Whats up Goofy!!! Are you sore and bruised too from that tank?
> *


nah..jus alot of water in my ear...


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

I'm all bruised up and sore! ugh I need tylenol and some Icy hot!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 17 2005, 09:04 PM~4019938
> *I'm all bruised up and sore! ugh I need tylenol and some Ice bloCc!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 08:02 PM~4019910
> *stros up 4 to 2 homer berkman + 2
> *


GO STROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 10:02 PM~4019910
> *stros up 4 to 2 homer berkman + 2
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 08:06 PM~4019949
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

WUZ UP DANI


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 17 2005, 09:00 PM~4019461
> *WHOS BUMPER
> *


You Ready to sell me that coupe homie?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

three of the people that got in got hurt on one of their elbows, at least that I know of and the ones that werent wearing shirts hurt their backs as well. It was for a good cause though I guess. Brave souls.

DH02


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

DUALHEX IT WASN'T MY MOM


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Oct 17 2005, 09:10 PM~4019990
> *DUALHEX IT WASN'T MY MOM
> *


So you rmom didnt get hurt? thats good....Dani, Christina and Tina all banged their elbows something fierce..Like in the exact same spot.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

going into 9th inning score 4-2 stros yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

9 th inning up next 3 more outs and we go to the show


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

my mom's got fat to protect her


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2005, 09:24 PM~4020101
> *going into 9th inning score 4-2 stros yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 9 th inning up next 3 more outs and we go to the show
> *



Its what I always wanted. Christmas comes early.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Oct 17 2005, 09:28 PM~4020126
> *my mom's got fat to protect her
> *


Now thats not very nice....If fat is protection than that makes me INVINCIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

2 outs 1 more to go to win


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

i always tell my mom she's fat i want her to be skinny again


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

hi daddy


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

dad where's my child support :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dammmmmmmm 5-4 card going into bottom 9th


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

goodnight


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wussup witchblade. :biggrin:


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Oct 17 2005, 08:07 PM~4019964
> *WUZ UP DANI
> *


whats up??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

oh well looks like we are going back to st louis..........


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Oct 17 2005, 08:47 PM~4020269
> *Wussup witchblade. :biggrin:
> *


wuzzup fiance!


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

One out! only one freaking out away from the world series and Pujols had to mess things up. :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

damn it....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

I heard Astros lost...is that true????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 17 2005, 08:50 PM~4020302
> *I heard Astros lost...is that true????
> *


yes


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Oct 17 2005, 09:49 PM~4020289
> *One out! only one freaking out away from the world series and Pujols had to mess things up. :angry:
> *


Its allright though, We gots this in da bag. We got Oswalt and the Rocket going next two games. GO ASTROS!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pulhos cold ***** he cold


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I aint heard no fat ladies singing yet!! This just makes it more exciting!! gotta be optimistic.


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Oct 17 2005, 09:38 AM~4015661
> *I just want to inform everyone on this site the reason my father and I were thrown out  (later found out other members also) of the benefit carshow. My father invited me to a carshow and I accepted the invitation. I used to try to stay away from them because as I grew up my parents separated due to the time away from his family for being at shows. My father has been in Los Magnificos car club since Teresa Jo was in pampers. I know she and her mother doesn't claim to remember of who we are but, we are the ones that stood behind the club when we were at a Pasadena carshow and in the middle of the trophy presentation the police raided the show. My father was one of the many people that were arrested standing up for the lowrider movement. How can you have a benefit carshow and then judge a person for wearing his club colors and want to have them escorted out and stand behind the officers and laugh at us. My father held up his pride and colors in front of me. So' you'll be seeing me at many more shows. For my father he stated to me that they were just hating because of what's happening between the family. I understand but, it should be kept between the family. This is why lowriding is the way it is today.....NOT UNITED! This is not drama that was brought on by anyone or cause. It was just plain out childish. I hope that as a woman I made myself  clear. My father is a true og lowrider and he now has a daughter that will stand by his side. So, if you respect your colors and your family then you'll respect mine.
> Los Magnificos!!!    </span>
> *


Los Magnificos was a sponser of our show and due to the legal matters we were left with are hands tied. Sorry for any problems this may have caused.


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)

DAM I FEEL SICK :barf:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

JUST FOR CALLING ME COCK BLOCK THIS THE THE PICTURE OF GOOFY PEEING IN THE WATER!!!! HE IS PUSHING REALLY HARD MAYBE TRYING TO LEAVE A FLOATER TOO!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 17 2005, 09:46 PM~4020727
> *JUST FOR CALLING ME COCK BLOCK THIS THE THE PICTURE OF GOOFY PEEING IN THE WATER!!!! HE IS PUSHING REALLY HARD MAYBE TRYING TO LEAVE A FLOATER TOO!
> *


boo..........
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

hey whats up ice block :wave:.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block+Oct 17 2005, 08:58 PM~4019449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 17 2005, 10:46 PM~4020727
> *JUST FOR CALLING ME COCK BLOCK THIS THE THE PICTURE OF GOOFY PEEING IN THE WATER!!!! HE IS PUSHING REALLY HARD MAYBE TRYING TO LEAVE A FLOATER TOO!
> *


tan tar ra ran el nuevo capitan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 18 2005, 07:36 AM~4021525
> *:biggrin:
> tan tar ra ran el nuevo capitan
> *


didn't know you could rap goodtimer :dunno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up shortdog.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Some of our last shoot! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

one more!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2005, 04:33 PM~4018079
> *so what about them ASTROS?
> *


major upset.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2005, 08:27 AM~4021648
> *major upset.
> *


about time you show up chonies :wave:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Judith_@Oct 18 2005, 12:34 AM~4020926
> *hey whats up ice block :wave:.....
> *


Sup...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Nothin much Latin, Just here at work. Glad you made it out Saturday night. They got me again! We went on till about 5:30


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 18 2005, 09:33 AM~4021856
> *Nothin much Latin, Just here at work. Glad you made it out Saturday night. They got me again! We went on till about 5:30
> *


no problem. was real sleepy and not use to being out past midnight anymore.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 18 2005, 09:47 AM~4021911
> *
> *


i figured the Astros lost since i didn't get a call in the middle of my sleep


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2005, 08:27 AM~4021648
> *major upset.
> *


:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2005, 09:54 AM~4021939
> *i figured the Astros lost since i didn't get a call in the middle of my sleep
> *


lol ... I forgot to send out my FUCK POOHOLE text message ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 18 2005, 10:06 AM~4021989
> *lol ... I forgot to send out my FUCK POOHOLE text message ... lol  :biggrin:
> *


thank god


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 18 2005, 10:29 AM~4022083
> *...
> *


que paso?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2005, 10:45 AM~4022149
> *que paso?
> *


:uh: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2005, 07:29 AM~4021650
> *about time you show up chonies  :wave:
> *


sup latin. just been busy here at the job.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2005, 08:54 AM~4021939
> *i figured the Astros lost since i didn't get a call in the middle of my sleep
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2005, 11:12 AM~4022278
> *sup latin. just been busy here at the job.
> *


party at steve's house this coming friday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 18 2005, 09:01 AM~4021971
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2005, 10:12 AM~4022284
> *party at steve's house this coming friday.
> *


steve?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2005, 11:13 AM~4022291
> *steve?
> *


dena's primo


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 17 2005, 10:08 PM~4019968
> *You Ready to sell me that coupe homie?? :biggrin:
> *





The black one?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 17 2005, 10:08 PM~4019968
> *You Ready to sell me that coupe homie?? :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME BRIAN! :biggrin:


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 18 2005, 01:01 PM~4022923
> *CALL ME BRIAN!  :biggrin:
> *


BRIAN! :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 18 2005, 01:08 PM~4022980
> *BRIAN!  :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 18 2005, 01:09 PM~4022987
> *:ugh:
> *


pm sent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2005, 01:16 PM~4023053
> *pm sent
> *


pm a ****** :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 18 2005, 01:16 PM~4023053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2005, 01:17 PM~4023061
> *pm a ******  :uh:
> *


O G T :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2005, 01:24 PM~4023103
> *O G T :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 18 2005, 11:08 AM~4022980
> *BRIAN!  :uh:
> *


BRIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 18 2005, 01:28 PM~4023127
> *BRIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2005, 01:26 PM~4023115
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

***** fuck pulhos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So what about them Astros? :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2005, 03:59 PM~4024197
> *So what about them Astros?  :dunno:
> *



They better win or i'm fixin to start stabbin fools


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 18 2005, 04:53 PM~4025202
> *They better win or i'm fixin to start stabbin fools
> *


Like certain fools or anyone in close proximity to you? So i guess in case they lose again, god forbid, maybe you be watching the game solo for everyones sake. ahahah jk...u see the pic of me and you with D on her myspace?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 3 2005, 06:05 PM~3935885
> *keep the family fued in the family....dont get the rest us involved in your personal vandetta against your sister-in-law.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pulhos cold on them bats he cold


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2005, 06:27 AM~4021648
> *major upset.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2005, 07:20 PM~4026378
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2005, 06:36 PM~4026469
> *:uh:
> *


fuck pulhos


----------



## Mr.Leatherface (Sep 7, 2005)

i would to thank the following people for helping out in the dunking booth, WITH OUT ANY OF YOU THE DUNKING TANK WOULD OF BEEN A FLOP. THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR YOUR TIME. ALSO YES DANI DID MAKE THE MOST MONEY,BUT SHE ONLY BEAT ME BY $ 3 DOLLARS. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I must say, it was one hot bitch out there this past Sunday. Im about ready for the this heat to leave.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2005, 06:38 PM~4026486
> *fuck pulhos
> *


fuck him :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

FREE PIMP C!!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2005, 07:38 PM~4026486
> *fuck pulhos
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2005, 09:38 PM~4027295
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

We will be filming *Juan Ghotti's Video "Gangsterton", *off his new CD, which is being played on tha radio. We need *Lowrider rides, Slabs, Imports, Hot rods, 4x4's, and any other fixed up ridez in H-Town.* It will be featured on *MTV, BET, Mun2 and other Hip hop programs. *We will have free BBQ and drinks for people that come out and help support this event. We will also Rep your *Car Club*, on the video and all tha people that want to be a part of this. *We are wanting to capture a Unity of all types of people having a great time in tha Park injoying a Sunday afternoon dancing, playing games, hopping cars and kicking it with friends and family.* It will be located at *Mayson Park on 75th in Magnolia in Houston Texas on October 23,2005 Sunday Morning on up .* _"Filming will start from 10am to 6pm," _We hope to see you out there Supporting a local upcoming Star. This is a good oppurtunity to make History on our Historic Park that was once a part of our cruizin culture. " _*Lets Go Cruise Mayson Park" Remember Those Dayz*_. Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2005, 08:38 PM~4027295
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 18 2005, 11:48 PM~4028222
> *We will be filming Juan Ghotti's Video "Gangsterton", off his new CD, which is being played on tha radio. We need Lowrider rides, Slabs, Imports, Hot rods, 4x4's, and any other fixed up ridez in H-Town. It will be featured on MTV, BET, Mun2 and other Hip hop programs. We will have free BBQ and drinks for people that come out and help support this event. We will also Rep your Car Club, on the video and all tha people that want to be a part of this. We are wanting to capture a Unity of all types of people having a great time in tha Park injoying a Sunday afternoon dancing, playing games, hopping cars and kicking it with friends and family. It will be located at Mayson Park on 75th in Magnolia in Houston Texas on October 23,2005 Sunday Morning on up . "Filming will start from 10am to 6pm," We hope to see you out there Supporting a local upcoming Star. This is a good oppurtunity to make History on our Historic Park that was once a part of our cruizin culture. " Lets Go Cruise Mayson Park" Remember Those Dayz. Thanks and God Bless.
> 
> 
> ...


i love that blue astros jersey.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2005, 08:19 AM~4029150
> *i love that blue astros jersey.
> *


Think he has one left for sale at his store. At least I saw one this past weekend there.


----------



## ALBERT PUJOLS (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2005, 05:58 PM~4026220
> *pulhos cold on them bats he cold
> *


O I SEE, KEN. TRUST ME LITTLE BITCH I WILL FUCK YOU IN THE SERIES AND THEN FUCK YOU IN THE ASS WITH MY 44oz. LOUISVILLE BAT. IF YOUR LUCKY I MIGHT JUST GIVE YOU AN AUTOGRAPH.


----------



## ALBERT PUJOLS (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2005, 01:52 PM~4024146
> ****** fuck pulhos
> *


YOU WONT BE SAYING THAT TONIGHT.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALBERT PUJOLS_@Oct 19 2005, 07:54 AM~4029250
> *O I SEE, KEN.
> 
> 
> ...


You know his name :uh: ......i'll give you one hit for effort :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Leatherface_@Oct 18 2005, 07:04 PM~4026692
> *i would to thank the following people for helping out in the dunking booth, WITH OUT ANY OF YOU THE DUNKING TANK WOULD OF BEEN A FLOP. THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR YOUR TIME. ALSO YES DANI DID MAKE THE MOST MONEY,BUT SHE ONLY BEAT ME BY $ 3 DOLLARS. :biggrin:
> *


no problem.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALBERT PUJOLS_@Oct 19 2005, 08:54 AM~4029250
> *O I SEE, KEN. TRUST ME LITTLE BITCH I WILL FUCK YOU IN THE SERIES AND THEN FUCK YOU IN THE ASS WITH MY 44oz. LOUISVILLE BAT. IF YOUR LUCKY I MIGHT JUST GIVE YOU AN AUTOGRAPH.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 18 2005, 06:20 PM~4025450
> *Like certain fools or anyone in close proximity to you?  So i guess in case they lose again, god forbid, maybe you be watching the game solo for everyones sake. ahahah jk...u see the pic of me and you with D on her myspace?
> *


Most likely anyone and everyone I see within the hour...Yeah I seen it...It looks tight :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALBERT PUJOLS+Oct 19 2005, 08:54 AM~4029250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 10:13 AM~4029535
> *:uh:
> *


it's probably your boy with the spot lamps


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats alright becuz h town gonna show them boys whats up tonite in their own city.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

yup! yup! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FUCK POOHOLES!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Let's hope so. anyone going anywhere to see the game? no <s>HOOTERS</s>


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i hope htown makes it its long overdue..


but i got a bad feeling that pulhos is gonna eat their lunch again tonite....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 10:25 AM~4029969
> *i hope htown makes it its long overdue..
> but i got a bad feeling that pulhos is gonna eat their lunch again tonite....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I want to go to the video shoot but I gotta work. Can anyone get me a doctor's excuse? 

Ken, maybe you can help me. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 11:25 AM~4029969
> *i hope htown makes it its long overdue..
> but i got a bad feeling that pulhos is gonna eat their lunch again tonite....
> *


I've got the complete opposite feeling ... The Astros are gonna take it tonight, wait and see ... :thumbsup: tonight, it's all over for the Cards and PooPooHoles :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

EX214Girl, maybe you can write me something saying that I am a witness to a crime and I can't go to work cuz I'm being questioned.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 19 2005, 12:27 PM~4030477
> *EX214Girl, maybe you can write me something saying that I am a witness to a crime and I can't go to work cuz I'm being questioned.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I used to have the hook up on doctor notes ... I'll see what I can do


----------



## ROGER CLEMENS (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 09:15 AM~4029898
> *thats alright becuz h town gonna show them boys whats up tonite in their own city.
> 
> 
> *


It's all Good Ken! I got your back! Imma Throw some of this Houston Heat at Pujols face! 

What you think a 101mph splitfinger fastball feels like smashing on someones face 90 feet away?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROGER CLEMENS_@Oct 19 2005, 12:33 PM~4030519
> *It's all Good Ken! I got your back! Imma Throw some of this Houston Heat at Pujols face!
> 
> What you think a 101mph splitfinger fastball feels like smashing on someones face 90 feet away?
> ...




NICE!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 10:20 AM~4029934
> *Let's hope so.  anyone going anywhere to see the game?  no <s>HOOTERS</s>
> *



Does BW3 in Rice Village carry the game?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROGER CLEMENS_@Oct 19 2005, 12:33 PM~4030519
> *It's all Good Ken! I got your back! Imma Throw some of this Houston Heat at Pujols face!
> 
> What you think a 101mph splitfinger fastball feels like smashing on someones face 90 feet away?
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: FUCK YEAH! FUCK POOHOLES! GO ASTROS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

How about the GRAB downtown?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROGER CLEMENS_@Oct 19 2005, 10:33 AM~4030519
> *It's all Good Ken! I got your back! Imma Throw some of this Houston Heat at Pujols face!
> 
> What you think a 101mph splitfinger fastball feels like smashing on someones face 90 feet away?
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROGER CLEMENS_@Oct 19 2005, 12:33 PM~4030519
> *It's all Good Ken! I got your back! Imma Throw some of this Houston Heat at Pujols face!
> 
> What you think a 101mph splitfinger fastball feels like smashing on someones face 90 feet away?
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 19 2005, 12:38 PM~4030555
> *Does BW3 in Rice Village carry the game?
> *


what is that?


----------



## ROGER CLEMENS (Oct 19, 2005)

Some of my clients.......


----------



## ROGER CLEMENS (Oct 19, 2005)

*THEN I WANNA ROLL ON RICHMOND AVE!*


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

NOW SON! YOU NEED TO GET THAT ASS IN PRACTICE OR I'M GOING TO FIRE YOUR ASS :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 11:46 AM~4030611
> *what is that?
> *



Buffalo Wild Wings
2525 Rice Blvd.
Houston, TX 77005
713-521-1100
Detailed Map


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

THE NEXT CAWKSUCKER I SEE FROM THE ASTROS GETTING ON LINE WILL GET CUT FROM THE GAME TONIGHT IF YOU BITCHES DON'T TAKE THIS GAME SERIOUSLY!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up now pulhos i got my boys.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2005, 09:59 AM~4030216
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 01:15 PM~4030849
> *whats up now pulhos i got my boys.
> *


I AIN'T YOUR BOY LITTLE LEAGUE! BUT I CAN OWN YOUR ASS :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALBERT PUJOLS (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 11:15 AM~4030849
> *whats up now pulhos i got my boys.
> *


Watch for the stick Stone Lar.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DraytonMcLane_@Oct 19 2005, 11:16 AM~4030865
> *I AIN'T YOUR BOY LITTLE LEAGUE!  BUT I CAN OWN YOUR ASS  :biggrin:
> *


your just an overpaid red neck :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALBERT PUJOLS_@Oct 19 2005, 11:36 AM~4031060
> *Watch for the stick Stone Lar.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 01:41 PM~4031103
> *your just an overpaid red neck  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALBERT PUJOLS_@Oct 19 2005, 01:36 PM~4031060
> *Watch for the stick Stone Lar.
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL SHOVE THAT UP YOUR ASS PUJOLEES!


----------



## ALBERT PUJOLS (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DraytonMcLane_@Oct 19 2005, 11:46 AM~4031157
> *I'LL SHOVE THAT UP YOUR ASS PUJOLEES!
> *


1st I say we double team the Lonely Star? and then we can negotiate a contract on my ass.


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALBERT PUJOLS_@Oct 19 2005, 01:48 PM~4031180
> *1st I say we double team the Lonely Star? and then we can negotiate a contract on my ass.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD! YOU ARE WORTH MORE TO MY LEAGUE THAN THE TEE-BALL KID!


----------



## ALBERT PUJOLS (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DraytonMcLane_@Oct 19 2005, 11:51 AM~4031204
> *SOUNDS GOOD!  YOU ARE WORTH MORE TO MY LEAGUE THAN THE TEE-BALL KID!
> *


Thanks you sir.


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALBERT PUJOLS_@Oct 19 2005, 01:52 PM~4031219
> *Thanks you sir.
> *


ANYTIME! JUST DON'T SCORE SHIT TONIGHT!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Coo BW3 it is


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

DOWNTOWN HOUSTON IS GOING TO BE SO CRUNK TONIGHT ... WE'RE GOING LIVE DOWNTOWN :thumbsup: 

THERE'S ALSO THIS ... 

POP Partiers, tonight Party on the Plaza will turn Jones Plaza into the largest sports bar in downtown Houston.

Watch Game 6 of the NLCS between your Houston Astros and the St. Louis Cardinals on a 12' x 9' screen. Get there early, grab your seats and enjoy $1 cold beverages from 5 PM till the start of the game (7:30 PM).

Watch as the your Houston Astros clinch game 6 to go to the World Series for the first time in franchise history. Be where the excitement will be and show your support as we watch your Houston Astros go all the way.

This will be history in the making and you do not want to miss this.

Forward this email to your friends and family to meet you at the largest sports bar in downtown Houston.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 12:24 PM~4031546
> *DOWNTOWN HOUSTON IS GOING TO BE SO CRUNK TONIGHT ... WE'RE GOING LIVE DOWNTOWN :thumbsup:
> 
> THERE'S ALSO THIS ...
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 02:24 PM~4031546
> *DOWNTOWN HOUSTON IS GOING TO BE SO CRUNK TONIGHT ... WE'RE GOING LIVE DOWNTOWN :thumbsup:
> 
> THERE'S ALSO THIS ...
> ...


Damn, sounds like fun, wish I could go


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 02:27 PM~4031554
> *:uh:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be at home watching the telly.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 02:24 PM~4031546
> *ATTEMPT go all the way.
> 
> This will be history in the making and you do not want to miss this.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 02:44 PM~4031708
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wait game 6? thats an even number...hmm so if they win this there is still a game 7....wow my math is awesome. I think THATS the one to go to.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 19 2005, 02:27 PM~4031555
> *Damn, sounds like fun, wish I could go
> *


Im right there with ya I cant go I have to pave.......... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 02:51 PM~4031752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going for the Astros, but I'm not going to say that they will win tonight and sound stupid tomorrow if they lose.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 03:36 PM~4032137
> *I'm going for the Astros, but I'm not going to say that they will win tonight and sound stupid tomorrow if they lose.
> *


*O G T* :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 03:38 PM~4032159
> *O G T :ugh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 03:39 PM~4032161
> *
> *


LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who wants to bet on the game


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 03:44 PM~4032219
> *who wants to bet on the game
> *


BALLER :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 03:36 PM~4032137
> *I'm going for the Astros, but I'm not going to say that they will win tonight and sound stupid tomorrow if they lose.
> *


You'll stil sound stupid tomorrow anyway ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROGER CLEMENS_@Oct 19 2005, 11:33 AM~4030519
> *It's all Good Ken! I got your back! Imma Throw some of this Houston Heat at Pujols face!
> 
> What you think a 101mph splitfinger fastball feels like smashing on someones face 90 feet away?
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 03:51 PM~4032307
> *You'll stil sound stupid tomorrow anyway ... lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 03:39 PM~4032165
> *LOL
> *


you ask those road workers how to say those 3 letters in spanish?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 04:01 PM~4032390
> *you ask those road workers how to say those 3 letters in spanish?
> *


didnt need to


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 03:35 PM~4032134
> *Im right there with ya I cant go I have to pave.......... :angry:
> *


You gotta pave, I gotta secure...shit I don't get off till 10am


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 19 2005, 04:15 PM~4032477
> *You gotta pave, I gotta secure...shit I don't get off till 10am
> *


8pm to 5am.  Gotta make that paper somehow :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 04:44 PM~4032219
> *who wants to bet on the game
> *


How much we talkin you Degenerate? :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 04:24 PM~4032539
> *8pm to 5am.  Gotta make that paper somehow :cheesy:
> *


7pm to 10 am on my side, I like your hours


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 01:49 PM~4032285
> *BALLER :uh:
> *


thats all you dont u got like 5 cadillacs


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 19 2005, 04:36 PM~4032627
> *7pm to 10 am on my side, I like your hours
> *


7 nights a week for 4 to 5 more weeks..... Then hello day work :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 04:39 PM~4032651
> *thats all you dont u got like 5 cadillacs
> *


4 1/2 if you wanna count the Escalator truck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 02:41 PM~4032663
> *7 nights a week for 4 to 5 more weeks..... Then hello day work :cheesy:
> *


i did 7 days for 3 months straight, and weekends for almost a year....so dont start bitchin :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Glad I work mainly Mon-Fri 7am-6pm :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 03:02 PM~4032810
> *Glad I work mainly Mon-Fri 7am-6pm  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 05:05 PM~4032833
> *:uh:
> *


I got 5 on the Astros for tonight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 03:07 PM~4032843
> *I got 5 on the Astros for tonight
> *


i just wana bet that pulhos is gonna hit a homer...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 05:09 PM~4032862
> *i just wana bet that pulhos is gonna hit a homer...
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 03:10 PM~4032870
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


its a smart bet...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 05:11 PM~4032879
> *its a smart bet...
> *


5 bucks..... let me think about it, i'll let you know tomorrow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 03:12 PM~4032889
> *5 bucks..... let me think about it, i'll let you know tomorrow
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 04:41 PM~4032663
> *7 nights a week for 4 to 5 more weeks..... Then hello day work :cheesy:
> *


I'm stuck with nights, 7 nights a week for the rest of my life unless I find something better


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 19 2005, 05:20 PM~4032953
> *I'm stuck with nights, 7 nights a week for the rest of my life unless I find something better
> *


 

Any word on the post office?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 04:45 PM~4032707
> *i did 7 days for 3 months straight, and weekends for almost a year....so dont start bitchin  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Ya, lotsa OT so what are you braggin BALLER?

I dont make OT anymore. So now pray for rain!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 03:58 PM~4033209
> *Ya, lotsa OT so what are you braggin BALLER?
> 
> I dont make OT anymore. So now pray for rain!
> *


whut up OGT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 19 2005, 06:29 PM~4033417
> *whut up OGT
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2005, 05:31 PM~4033044
> *
> 
> Any word on the post office?
> *


Not yet still waiting


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Astros :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: Watch out Sox!! :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 08:22 PM~4035005
> *Astros :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Watch out Sox!! :cheesy:
> *


ASTROS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STROOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Oct 19 2005, 09:31 PM~4035077
> *ASTROS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ASTROS ..... thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 05:11 PM~4032879
> *its a smart bet...
> *


APPARENTLY NOT!!! *GO ASTROS!!! *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 05:11 PM~4032879
> *its a smart bet...
> *


APPARENTLY NOT!!! *GO ASTROS!!! *


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup everybody...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 11:01 PM~4035278
> *APPARENTLY NOT!!!  GO ASTROS!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2005, 11:06 PM~4035292
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

HELLL YYYEEEAAAHHHHHHH GOOOOOO ASTROS !!!!!!


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

We are going to the World Sreies baby!!! Yeah!!! Go # 21...yeah that's my baby right their...I love you Andy!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

blocc..i need your email...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

Astros #1#1#1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man
















































































***** fuck pulhos


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

man downtown waz the shit!!!yall missed out


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 20 2005, 12:50 AM~4035813
> *man downtown waz the shit!!!yall missed out
> *


Go to sleep! :angry:


----------



## ALBERT PUJOLS (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2005, 10:28 PM~4035681
> *man
> ***** fuck pulhos
> *


I PROMISE YOU KEN I WILL GO IN EASY.


----------



## ALBERT PUJOLS (Oct 19, 2005)

WE WILL BE BACK! DONT FORGET ME KEEEEEEEEEEENEY!


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALBERT PUJOLS_@Oct 20 2005, 05:16 AM~4036559
> *I PROMISE YOU KEN I WILL GO IN EASY.
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK MY 'STROS PUT THE BAT TO THAT ASS LAST NIGHT WITHOUT ANY LUBE! SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Goodmorning.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2005, 03:03 PM~3981997
> *New project
> 
> 
> ...


another view of it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=212515&st=0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 19 2005, 10:01 PM~4035278
> *APPARENTLY NOT!!!  WORLD SERIES...HELL YEA!!!*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2005, 09:29 AM~4036848
> *another view of it.
> *


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET! 1951's are BADASS!  

Good Luck with it Latin! Let me know if you ever want to sell it. A good friend of mine is restoring his right now all OG.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 19 2005, 11:50 PM~4035813
> *man downtown waz the shit!!!yall missed out
> *


I saw some guy get his wig split at POP. It was pretty crazy down there. I also heard a couple of shots.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 20 2005, 07:11 AM~4037021
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> WORLD SERIES...HELL YEA!!!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 19 2005, 10:50 PM~4035813
> *man downtown waz the shit!!!yall missed out
> *


you must have lost my number :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 10:29 AM~4037465
> *you must have lost my number  :uh:
> *


He tends to lose everyones number


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 20 2005, 10:28 AM~4037456
> *I saw some guy get his wig split at POP. It was pretty crazy down there. I also heard a couple of shots.
> *


Come on now homie, I thought we told you to stop hurting people


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*GO ASTROS!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2005, 10:25 AM~4037438
> *SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET! 1951's are BADASS!
> 
> Good Luck with it Latin! Let me know if you ever want to sell it. A good friend of mine is restoring his right now all OG.
> *


don't plan to sell it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2005, 11:46 AM~4037583
> *don't plan to sell it.
> *


COOL FIND ME ONE.


----------



## Notshort~but low83 (Oct 19, 2005)

Is anyone cruising this weekend?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Got the cutty at work today, too nice a day to leave it in the garage today!

It will be a nice weekend to cruise...

specially after the Astros go up 1-0 in the World Series.
:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 20 2005, 11:04 AM~4037710
> *Got the cutty at work today, too nice a day to leave it in the garage today!
> 
> It will be a nice weekend to cruise...
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notshort~but low83_@Oct 20 2005, 11:02 AM~4037689
> *Is anyone cruising  this weekend?
> *


i think the video shoot is sunday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 19 2005, 12:48 AM~4028222
> *We will be filming Juan Ghotti's Video "Gangsterton", off his new CD, which is being played on tha radio. We need Lowrider rides, Slabs, Imports, Hot rods, 4x4's, and any other fixed up ridez in H-Town. It will be featured on MTV, BET, Mun2 and other Hip hop programs. We will have free BBQ and drinks for people that come out and help support this event. We will also Rep your Car Club, on the video and all tha people that want to be a part of this. We are wanting to capture a Unity of all types of people having a great time in tha Park injoying a Sunday afternoon dancing, playing games, hopping cars and kicking it with friends and family. It will be located at Mayson Park on 75th in Magnolia in Houston Texas on October 23,2005 Sunday Morning on up . "Filming will start from 10am to 6pm," We hope to see you out there Supporting a local upcoming Star. This is a good oppurtunity to make History on our Historic Park that was once a part of our cruizin culture. " Lets Go Cruise Mayson Park" Remember Those Dayz. Thanks and God Bless.
> *


TTT


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 20 2005, 09:28 AM~4037456
> *I saw some guy get his wig split at POP. It was pretty crazy down there. I also heard a couple of shots.
> *


I saw you up there. We were in that group of like 20 dudes that went in front of the screen and got that bitch KRUNK towards the end. Did you stay and cruise ? That shit was off the hook, everybody was bopping the lambo doors. GO STROS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yup from like 9-5pm then off to the other park Mc Gregor ahahah actually that would be kind of funny ...at parks ALL day. i think it'll be awesome. Been trying to invite lovely ladies. Lets see if they go. Is there like a guest list or just show up? First come first served?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 20 2005, 11:41 AM~4037941
> *yup from like 9-5pm then off to the other park Mc Gregor ahahah actually that would be kind of funny ...at parks ALL day.  i think it'll be awesome.  Been trying to invite lovely ladies.  Lets see if they go.  Is there like a guest list or just show up? First come first served?
> *


Yeah it sounds like fun, two parks, one movement, all day


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notshort~but low83_@Oct 20 2005, 09:02 AM~4037689
> *Is anyone cruising  this weekend?
> *


ewww.... its you.... wats up girl... dis is darkness in case u dont know


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

houston astros world champions in within 5 games


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck pulhos


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Fake Vogues on a 51'..... Thats a 1st. You gonna keep that look Latin or are you gonna bolt up some eightyfows and SLAB er out? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

uni-royals!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 03:59 PM~4039884
> *uni-royals!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2005, 02:09 PM~4040009
> *:uh:
> *


whats up pontiac!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 04:21 PM~4040127
> *whats up pontiac!
> *


nada Biscane boy.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2005, 02:30 PM~4040215
> *nada Biscane boy.....
> *


My top stays up because I have one!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 04:31 PM~4040226
> *My top stays up because I have one!
> 
> 
> *


fuck a top


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2005, 03:56 PM~4039864
> *Fake Vogues on a 51'..... Thats a 1st. You gonna keep that look Latin or are you gonna bolt up some eightyfows and SLAB er out? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those were thrown on to move the car back then. stock steels with crossbars


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2005, 04:38 PM~4040297
> *those were thrown on to move the car back then.  stock steels with crossbars
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that a mongoose


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Lonestar, why dont you ever put your top up?? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 04:46 PM~4040390
> *is that a mongoose
> *


wouldn't know. i'll ask tonight, you looking for one?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2005, 02:48 PM~4040405
> *Lonestar, why dont you ever put your top up??  :scrutinize:
> *


if i wanted my top up i would have kept my hardtop. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 04:53 PM~4040442
> *if i wanted my top up i would have kept my hardtop.  :uh:
> *


Lets have a convertible top race and see whos top is faster, LOL!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2005, 02:54 PM~4040453
> *:cheesy:
> *


but since you asked.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 04:55 PM~4040463
> *but since you asked.....
> 
> 
> ...


have you given hrny a ride in the rag?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2005, 02:54 PM~4040453
> *Lets have a convertible top race and see whos top is faster, LOL!! :cheesy:
> *


better yet i got an idea




lets see who can take apart their dash the faster to cover up the gas gauge with electrical tape  





:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2005, 02:57 PM~4040472
> *have you given hrny a ride in the rag?
> *


naw last time i check she didnt like lowriders


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 04:58 PM~4040484
> *naw last time i check she didnt like lowriders
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 04:57 PM~4040474
> *better yet i got an idea
> lets see who can take apart their dash the faster to cover up the gas gauge with electrical tape
> 
> ...


he was the one? lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 04:57 PM~4040474
> *better yet i got an idea
> lets see who can take apart their dash the faster to cover up the gas gauge with electrical tape
> 
> ...


It was almost full....... Didnt feel like driving around SA for 5 hours to make a fire marshal happy  
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2005, 03:01 PM~4040511
> *It was almost full....... Didnt feel like driving around SA for 5 hours to make a fire marshal happy
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 05:55 PM~4040463
> *but since you asked.....
> 
> 
> ...


GONNA BE TOUGH TO RACE A V-8 CADILLAC WHEN YOU GOT 4DOOR BEL-AIR 6CYL.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM has updated its car show page in photo gallery..pics from the True Eminence car show.


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

:0 EMPIRE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 02:55 PM~4040463
> *but since you asked.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice pond....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 20 2005, 10:56 PM~4042467
> *nice pond....
> *


Thats a raw sewage runoff. lol.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 20 2005, 08:14 PM~4042607
> *Thats a raw sewage runoff. lol.
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 20 2005, 10:44 AM~4037563
> *GO ASTROS!!!
> *


i thought u were a rangers fan? since ur from dallas


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 20 2005, 10:26 PM~4043013
> *i thought u were a rangers fan? since ur from dallas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 20 2005, 08:26 PM~4041821
> *WWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM has updated its car show page in photo gallery..pics from the True Eminence car show.
> *


Hey homie we still waiting on the Eye Kandy :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 20 2005, 11:26 PM~4043013
> *i thought u were a rangers fan? since ur from dallas
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 20 2005, 11:26 PM~4043013
> *i thought u were a rangers fan? since ur from dallas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda magic?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Aqui no mas pasando el tiempo...que ay de nuevo?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 07:51 AM~4044092
> *Aqui no mas pasando el tiempo...que ay de nuevo?
> *


same here, nada, straightened out my garage to take the caprice to angel. he came last night to get all of the extra stuff that is going with it.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 07:59 AM~4044120
> *same here, nada, straightened out my garage to take the caprice to angel.  he came last night to get all of the extra stuff that is going with it.
> *


What does he plan on doing with the caprice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 08:00 AM~4044126
> *What does he plan on doing with the caprice
> *


knowing him, hydros and metallic paint. didn't want to get rid of the '73 caprice, but i need to focus on one project. i'll be picking up the '51 tomorrow.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 08:03 AM~4044131
> *knowing him, hydros and metallic paint.  didn't want to get rid of the '73 caprice, but i need to focus on one project.  i'll be picking up the '51 tomorrow.
> *


Don't worry your gonna regret it in a few months...damn picking up the '51, bet you can't wait to have it in your garage


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 08:07 AM~4044141
> *Don't worry your gonna regret it in a few months...damn picking up the '51, bet you can't wait to have it in your garage
> *


true, have gotten rid of a lot of cars i wish i would have kept. yeah, taking the '51 home to gut it out and take all the chrome off. then taking it to conrads.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2005, 03:57 PM~4040472
> *have you given hrny a ride in the rag?
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 08:22 AM~4044186
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 03:58 PM~4040484
> *naw last time i check she didnt like lowriders
> *


last time you checked... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 20 2005, 10:26 PM~4043013
> *i thought u were a rangers fan? since ur from dallas
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 07:22 AM~4044188
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 08:25 AM~4044212
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 06:23 AM~4044195
> *last time you checked...  :roflmao:
> *


well u dont or do you?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 07:30 AM~4044231
> *well u dont or do you?
> *


what do you think?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*waiting for some drama* :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 08:11 AM~4044151
> *true, have gotten rid of a lot of cars i wish i would have kept.  yeah, taking the '51 home to gut it out and take all the chrome off.  then taking it to conrads.
> *


Sounds like fun


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 08:22 AM~4044186
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


I'll give you a ride :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 06:35 AM~4044245
> *what do you think?
> *


i think we've been thru this atleast 5 times. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 07:37 AM~4044259
> **waiting for some drama*  :cheesy:
> *


:tawk: i bet you are!! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 06:37 AM~4044259
> **waiting for some drama*  :cheesy:
> *


im "drama free since 2003"


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 07:46 AM~4044294
> *I'll give you a ride  :biggrin:
> *


cool! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 07:53 AM~4044313
> *i think we've been thru this atleast 5 times.  :uh:
> *


only 5 times?? i remember something like 9, 10 times. my memory must be fading.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 08:54 AM~4044316
> *im "drama free since 2003"
> :uh:
> *


THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 08:53 AM~4044314
> *:tawk: i bet you are!!  :roflmao:
> *


i forgot my popcorn


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 08:03 AM~4044347
> *i forgot my popcorn
> *


anything to make the day go by faster right?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 09:03 AM~4044347
> *i forgot my popcorn
> *


I got like a box left


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 09:06 AM~4044360
> *anything to make the day go by faster right?
> *


nope, so that i can enjoy the Ken and Chonies novela :biggrin:


----------



## Notshort~but low83 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2005, 11:14 AM~4038745
> *ewww.... its you.... wats up girl... dis is darkness in case u dont know
> *



Darkness!! :biggrin: what in the hell do you mean by "ewww"? OOO~AHHH maybe..  .. shiet. You got me fu**ed up! LMAO J/K How you been? When ya gonna make me a shirt??? 

I'd like a Baby T with a pink, lowered, Chevy Silverado on 20's that has "Silly boys, trucks are for girls" in powder blue on tha tail gate! Pin stripein on the hood... maybe and 18th century fem. look! 

I'll have my people call your people


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 19 2005, 12:48 AM~4028222
> *We will be filming Juan Ghotti's Video "Gangsterton", off his new CD, which is being played on tha radio. We need Lowrider rides, Slabs, Imports, Hot rods, 4x4's, and any other fixed up ridez in H-Town. It will be featured on MTV, BET, Mun2 and other Hip hop programs. We will have free BBQ and drinks for people that come out and help support this event. We will also Rep your Car Club, on the video and all tha people that want to be a part of this. We are wanting to capture a Unity of all types of people having a great time in tha Park injoying a Sunday afternoon dancing, playing games, hopping cars and kicking it with friends and family. It will be located at Mayson Park on 75th in Magnolia in Houston Texas on October 23,2005 Sunday Morning on up . "Filming will start from 10am to 6pm," We hope to see you out there Supporting a local upcoming Star. This is a good oppurtunity to make History on our Historic Park that was once a part of our cruizin culture. " Lets Go Cruise Mayson Park" Remember Those Dayz. Thanks and God Bless.
> *


Who is planning to show up


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm thinking of making me an Astros shirt. Any ideas? Here's something on working on. Thanx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that looks tight provok.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 21 2005, 08:48 AM~4044540
> *I'm thinking of making me an Astros shirt. Any ideas? Here's something on working on. Thanx
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight! id buy one!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 08:15 AM~4044390
> *nope, so that i can enjoy the Ken and Chonies novela  :biggrin:
> *


its all luv. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 09:52 AM~4044568
> *its all luv. :ugh:
> *


what's love got to do with it? got to do with it?
what's love but but a second hand emotion :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 08:42 AM~4044512
> *Who is planning to show up
> *


i am are there any details we need? And would Conrad be the go-to guy for that info? If so hook a brutha up with his number....or you got mine pass it on and ask him to call me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 09:02 AM~4044622
> *what's love got to do with it?  got to do with it?
> what's love but but a second hand emotion  :biggrin:
> *


right. a fk is a fk. no luv involved.  :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 09:42 AM~4044512
> *Who is planning to show up
> *


You know i'll be there, gotta support the homie Juan Ghetto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 21 2005, 10:03 AM~4044627
> *i am  are there any details we need?  And would Conrad be the go-to guy for that info?  If so hook a brutha up with his number....or you got mine pass it on and ask him to call me.
> *


I'll pass him yours. I'll call him up to ask him if he could post more info.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 21 2005, 09:48 AM~4044540
> *I'm thinking of making me an Astros shirt. Any ideas? Here's something on working on. Thanx
> 
> 
> ...


Well when you get them done throw one my way but in Blue & Grey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 10:04 AM~4044636
> *right. a fk is a fk. no luv involved.    :roflmao:
> *


you got that right Tina Turner


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 10:02 AM~4044622
> *what's love got to do with it?  got to do with it?
> what's love but but a second hand emotion  :biggrin:
> *


Damn two hands, I just use one :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 10:07 AM~4044656
> *you got that right Tina Turner
> *


Damn Tina Turner, we got chingos de celebrities up in here


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 09:07 AM~4044656
> *you got that right Tina Turner
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 10:07 AM~4044666
> *Damn two hands, I just use one :biggrin:
> *


<---MuleDeek :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 10:10 AM~4044692
> *<---MuleDeek  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 10:12 AM~4044707
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ah shit, i can't call conrad, left my pinche cell at home :angry: 

I'll send him a smoke signal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 08:04 AM~4044636
> *right. a fk is a fk. no luv involved.    :roflmao:
> *


how many years did it take you to figure that out?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 20 2005, 11:26 PM~4043013
> *i thought u were a rangers fan? since ur from dallas
> *


I've always been an ASTROS fan ... even when I lived in Dallas :thumbsup: Houston is still my hometown ya know :twak:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Everyone go downtown saturday night and cruise. I saw Chochis from Locas Creations wednesday night . YOU CAN DOOWIT! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Notshort~but low83 (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2005, 09:13 AM~4045044
> *Everyone go downtown saturday night and cruise. I saw Chochis from Locas Creations wednesday night . YOU CAN DOOWIT! ! ! ! ! !
> *


Los and I will be there


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

here's another idea.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2005, 10:13 AM~4045044
> *Everyone go downtown saturday night and cruise. I saw Chochis from Locas Creations wednesday night . YOU CAN DOOWIT! ! ! ! ! !
> *


Gotta fuckin work. :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2005, 11:13 AM~4045044
> *Everyone go downtown saturday night and cruise. I saw Chochis from Locas Creations wednesday night . YOU CAN DOOWIT! ! ! ! ! !
> *


I'M GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT DOWNTOWN TO WATCH THE GAME TOMORROW ... IT'S GOING TO BE CRUNK AGAIN!! I MISSED OUT WEDNESDAY  .... BUT IT'S ALL GOOD ... I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE ASTROS PEP RALLY ... GO ASTROS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 11:26 AM~4045122
> *I'M GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT DOWNTOWN TO WATCH THE GAME TOMORROW ... IT'S GOING TO BE CRUNK AGAIN!!  I MISSED OUT WEDNESDAY   .... BUT IT'S ALL GOOD ... I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE ASTROS PEP RALLY ... GO ASTROS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias for some new photoshop material. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 11:28 AM~4045137
> *Gracias for some new photoshop material.  Greatly appreciated.
> *


 :scrutinize: I'm tired as hell in that pic too ... I took off to Corpus last night after I hung up the phone with you :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 11:34 AM~4045166
> *:scrutinize: I'm tired as hell in that pic too ... I took off to Corpus last night after I hung up the phone with you  :0
> *


you bring back the lac?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 11:36 AM~4045184
> *:0
> *


well? you remind me of sdstunna and his reveiling of his air caddy :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 21 2005, 11:21 AM~4045094
> *here's another idea.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice but make the blues darker


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 11:37 AM~4045196
> *well?  you remind me of sdstunna and his reveiling of his air caddy  :uh:
> *


hey ... you asked buddy ... I didn't mention a thing about my lac ... all I said was that I drove to Corpus Christi and back last night ... I haven't had any sleep ... and I went to the Astros pep rally this morning ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 11:45 AM~4045244
> *hey ... you asked buddy ... I didn't mention a thing about my lac ... all I said was that I drove to Corpus Christi and back last night ... I haven't had any sleep ... and I went to the Astros pep rally this morning ...
> *


 :biggrin:  

well did you bring it?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn, people charging an arm and a leg for these tickets...I wonder if they will take a first born 

Astros Tickets


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 11:49 AM~4045277
> *Damn, people charging an arm and a leg for these tickets...I wonder if they will take a first born
> 
> Astros Tickets
> *


they are crazy. a lot cheaper at home or at a public venue gathering.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

I wonder what's going through pinche Carlos Beltran's head right now...MORON


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 11:51 AM~4045282
> *they are crazy.  a lot cheaper at home or at a public venue gathering.
> *


Yeah I'm looking around for the best prices


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey wuzz up Lavish...pm sent


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROGER CLEMENS_@Oct 19 2005, 12:57 PM~4030695
> *THEN I WANNA ROLL ON RICHMOND AVE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 11:51 AM~4045289
> *I wonder what's going through pinche Carlos Beltran's head right now...MORON
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 11:51 AM~4045289
> *I wonder what's going through pinche Carlos Beltran's head right now...MORON
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 21 2005, 12:17 PM~4045428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie what you up to


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 12:19 PM~4045450
> *sup homie what you up to
> *


nothing man just on my lunch break here at work 6 hours of work left and i go home.... yea! :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 21 2005, 12:20 PM~4045457
> *nothing man just on my lunch break here at work 6 hours of work left and i go home.... yea! :cheesy:
> *


I got off work this morning, and I ain't gotta work tonight...so what's the damn deal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 09:45 AM~4045244
> *hey ... you asked buddy ... I didn't mention a thing about my lac ... all I said was that I drove to Corpus Christi and back last night ... I haven't had any sleep ... and I went to the Astros pep rally this morning ...
> *


shupnga


whats goin down tonite anyone talkin about going gambling


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 12:22 PM~4045474
> *shupnga
> whats goin down tonite anyone talkin about going gambling
> *


No gambling for me, Can't afford it


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 12:22 PM~4045471
> *I got off work this morning, and I ain't gotta work tonight...so what's the damn deal
> *


i dunno im getting my tailgate after work its finished (i hope) and tonight i dunno??? im tired now so i might stay home but i doubt it..


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 21 2005, 12:26 PM~4045499
> *i dunno im getting my tailgate after work its finished (i hope) and tonight i dunno??? im tired now so i might stay home but i doubt it..
> *


well holla at me laters


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 12:26 PM~4045502
> *well holla at me laters
> *


celly or house?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 12:22 PM~4045474
> *shupnga
> whats goin down tonite anyone talkin about going gambling
> *


I'm down ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 21 2005, 12:30 PM~4045529
> *celly or house?
> *


Either one, you can reach me at both


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 12:32 PM~4045545
> *Either one, you can reach me at both
> *


aight laterz people gotta get back to work...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 21 2005, 12:33 PM~4045550
> *aight laterz people gotta get back to work...
> *


yeah go make some money so you can finish the troka


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 10:31 AM~4045535
> *I'm down ...
> *


tonite? i want to go....let me know u know i got the weekend off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey everyone! 

Vote for the Astros! 
http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb 


Chicago is leading in the poll right now!

Don't forget to pass on!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 21 2005, 12:49 PM~4045670
> *Hey everyone!
> 
> Vote for the Astros!
> ...


Done, and Done


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 09:34 AM~4044836
> *how many years did it take you to figure that out?
> 
> *


ive known that for along time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 10:51 AM~4045289
> *I wonder what's going through pinche Carlos Beltran's head right now...MORON
> *


i was thinkin the same thing. he shoulda stayed. oh well. at least he and the rest of the ppl that were thinkin that astros werent gonna do shit without him were proven wrong.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 21 2005, 11:49 AM~4045670
> *Hey everyone!
> 
> Vote for the Astros!
> ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 01:47 PM~4046122
> *i was thinkin the same thing. he shoulda stayed. oh well. at least he and the rest of the ppl that were thinkin that astros werent gonna do shit without him were proven wrong.
> *


Yeah, The Astros showed them


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

LETS GO ASTROS LETS GO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 02:41 PM~4046464
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=321449]


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 01:41 PM~4046464
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 21 2005, 02:01 PM~4046592
> *[attachmentid=321449]
> 
> :0
> *


OH THAT IS NASTY!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE WRONG FOR THAT JOHN!! HAHAHAHHAA!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 21 2005, 03:01 PM~4046592
> *[attachmentid=321449]
> 
> :0
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2005, 03:06 PM~4046624
> *OH THAT IS NASTY!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE WRONG FOR THAT JOHN!! HAHAHAHHAA!!!
> *


He's a nasty moffuga .... :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 03:22 PM~4046742
> *He's a nasty moffuga .... :ugh:
> *


tossing salad :burn:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 02:25 PM~4046771
> *tossing salad  :burn:
> *


SHE SURE IS LOOK AT THE PIC


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO THE BIKE SHOW TMRW @ ENCANTO?


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

ILL PROLLY SHOW UP WHAT TIME U GOIN?


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:35 PM~4046841
> *SO WHATS GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND?????
> *



LMFAO


YEAH, WHATS UP FOR TONIGHT.. JOHNNY WANTS TO COME OUT... SHOW OFF THE T-BIRD...


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT OUT OF THE CLOSET....(JOKE)....J/P
WHEN AND WHERE? I HAVE TO PUT THE CARB. BACK ON MY CAR TONIGHT


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

i was think about the shooting range


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 02:38 PM~4046867
> *i was think about the shooting range
> *


WHEN ILL GO


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

jojo says roll in for the bike show is 7-10


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 01:38 PM~4046867
> *i was think about the shooting range
> *




ON THE EAST SIDE??? 

TROUBS... YOU UP TO GOING TO THE RANGE????

HEY, YOU DIDNT GO AND TALK SHIT OR SOMETHING DID YOU... ?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

anybody see that caddi at 27thave/van buren


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 01:40 PM~4046887
> *anybody see that caddi at 27thave/van buren
> *



THAT CAR IS CLEAN AS FU&K===== 
NICE PICK UP.. WISH I HAD THE CASH!! $$$$ :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:38 PM~4046870
> *WHEN ILL GO
> *



ME TO


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 02:39 PM~4046879
> *ON THE EAST SIDE???
> 
> TROUBS... YOU UP TO GOING TO THE RANGE????
> ...



YUP
&
YUP


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....this is fun


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:42 PM~4046908
> *YUP
> &
> YUP
> *



YOU DID, DIDNT' YOU????? 
WHAT EVER.. I'LL SEE YOUR PUNK ASS AT THE RANGE!!!!!


ANY HOUSE CALLS TONIGHT... ???


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 02:43 PM~4046916
> *YOU DID, DIDNT' YOU?????
> WHAT EVER.. I'LL SEE YOUR PUNK ASS AT THE RANGE!!!!!
> ANY HOUSE CALLS TONIGHT... ???
> *


IM GOIN TO THE EAST SIDE YOU BETTER DUCK...HAHA
I DONT HAVE TO DO THE HOUSE CALLS IM THE ONE THEY WANT :0 
THEY KNOW WHERE IM AT :0


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

We're the only ones in here, so what's the point???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:44 PM~4046922
> *IM GOIN TO THE EAST SIDE YOU BETTER DUCK...HAHA
> I DONT HAVE TO DO THE HOUSE CALLS IM THE ONE THEY WANT :0
> THEY KNOW WHERE IM AT :0
> *




LIKE I SAID.. I GOT YOUR NUMBER PUNK..... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:44 PM~4046922
> *IM GOIN TO THE EAST SIDE YOU BETTER DUCK...HAHA
> I DONT HAVE TO DO THE HOUSE CALLS IM THE ONE THEY WANT :0
> THEY KNOW WHERE IM AT :0
> *


thought you were gonna serve people since last sunday was a bust


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PIC TIME


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 01:45 PM~4046927
> *We're the only ones in here, so what's the point???
> *



THATS TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

lets go somewhere else


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 02:45 PM~4046929
> *LIKE I SAID.. I GOT YOUR NUMBER PUNK.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*****"UNTOUCHABLE"***


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:46 PM~4046934
> *PIC TIME
> *




OH GOD


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

I have a question... what ever happened to Richmond AVE???


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:47 PM~4046939
> ******"UNTOUCHABLE"***
> *





SO MY BABY COUSIN JUST GOT LAID LIKE LAST YEAR FOR THE 1ST TIME.. HE WAS LIKE 17.... HE SAID SHE WASN'T DONE FOR IT AT FIRST.. BUT THEN HE PULLED IT OUT AND WAS LIKE "JUST TOUCH IT"
WHAT A MAC




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 01:48 PM~4046950
> *I have a question...  what ever happened to Richmond AVE???
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 21 2005, 01:48 PM~4046950
> *I have a question...  what ever happened to Richmond AVE???
> *


wheres richmond ave


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 01:49 PM~4046960
> *DID WE SCARE THEM... THE PICTURES AREN'T EVEN OUT YET/
> WHAT IF THEY ARE ALL ON OUR SIDE..?
> *


good question...


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Oct 21 2005, 01:51 PM~4046971
> *good question...
> *




CAN YOU FIND THE FAKE????


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

AHOY MATEE.....LETS GET THIS SHIP SAILING


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'M LOST!!!!!


I'M STUCK ON CENTRAL.. I CAN'T FIND RICHMOND ANYWHERE


I'M GOING HOME ! ! ! <-------


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 02:53 PM~4046994
> *I'M LOST!!!!!
> I'M STUCK ON CENTRAL.. I CAN'T FIND RICHMOND ANYWHERE
> I'M GOING HOME  ! ! ! <-------
> *


TURN THE FUK AROUND.....................NO THE OTHER WAY.....OKAY THERE YOU 
GO NOW START WALKING


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 01:55 PM~4047006
> *TURN THE FUK AROUND.....................NO THE OTHER WAY.....OKAY THERE YOU
> GO NOW START WALKING
> *



WALKING.. YOU WONT EVEN GIVE MY ASS A RIDE... 
OK, THATS IT.. WERE FIGHTING


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4046779

:0 



> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 03:26 PM~4046779
> *ok, lets all jump on to richmond and just have our regular conversation.... like dont' answer any of thier questions... or even respond to thier posts.. just straight up go in there and bull shit...
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DraytonMcLane_@Oct 21 2005, 03:56 PM~4047013
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4046779
> 
> :0
> *


GAY :thumbsdown:


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 01:53 PM~4046994
> *I'M LOST!!!!!
> I'M STUCK ON CENTRAL.. I CAN'T FIND RICHMOND ANYWHERE
> I'M GOING HOME  ! ! ! <-------
> *



I THINK ITS BY VAN BUREN


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 01:58 PM~4047028
> *GAY :thumbsdown:
> *


NOT GAY......WE'RE JUST FUCKIN AROUND.....HAVIN FUN.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 02:58 PM~4047028
> *GAY :thumbsdown:
> *


ALRIGHT YOU CAUGHT US, WE WERE BORED RAN OUT OF SHIT TO TALK ABOUT 
SO WE FIGURED WE WOULD ASK......


WHERE IS RICHMOND AVENUE....


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

SPENT ALL THAT TIME IN THERE.. STILL DONT KNOW RICHMOND AVE IS ! ! ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 04:01 PM~4047044
> *ALRIGHT YOU CAUGHT US, WE WERE BORED RAN OUT OF SHIT TO TALK ABOUT
> SO WE FIGURED WE WOULD ASK......
> WHERE IS RICHMOND AVENUE....
> *


HOUSTON, TEXAS


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 02:01 PM~4047050
> *HOUSTON, TEXAS
> *


WHO - MIKE JONES
WHO - MIKE JONES 
WHO?


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

THATS COOL.....AT LEAST ITS THE SOUTHWEST.....


----------



## Riderz-4-Life (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 02:02 PM~4047053
> *WHO - MIKE JONES
> WHO - MIKE JONES
> WHO?
> *



NO PAUL WALL


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

PAUL WALL...WHO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

www.mapquest.com


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 12:36 PM~4045585
> *tonite? i want to go....let me know u know i got the weekend off  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Who else is down? :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn them boys must have been really bored


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 02:05 PM~4047083
> *Damn them boys must have been really bored
> *




WE WERE!! SORRY SENOR MAGIC :worship: :worship: 
YOU SEEM COOL!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:06 PM~4047090
> *WE WERE!! SORRY SENOR MAGIC  :worship:  :worship:
> YOU SEEM COOL!!
> *


We're all pretty cool here, just trippin out when all ya'll showed up talking bout who knows what...For a second there I thought Lay-It-Low was on the fritz


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 02:14 PM~4047177
> *We're all pretty cool here, just trippin out when all ya'll showed talking bout who knows what...For a second there I thought Lay-It-Low was on the fritz
> *



THATS FUNNY SHIT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

PERFECT.....WE JUST WANTED TO FUCK AROUND.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

WHO IS YOUR DOOKIE & J-BOK FRIEND..??? HE'S SEEMS TO BE TALKING ALOT OF SHIT ON THE AZ SIDE..'


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

When Did We Get A richmond ave in AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

RICHMOND


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Oct 21 2005, 02:22 PM~4047241
> *When Did We Get A richmond ave in AZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



RIGHT BY THE FLAVIOS..YOU KNOW.. LOL

SOME ONE AIN'T REPPING H-TOWN LIKE THEY SHOULD.. .



MOUTH MOUTH MOUTH


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

not richmond ave but richmond street :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

THANKS FOR LETTING ME PLAY... 
BYE SENOR MAGIC! :wave: :wave:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

RAY......WE OUT!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 21 2005, 04:04 PM~4047077
> *  Who else is down? :dunno:
> *


nah, not in the travelling mood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Oct 21 2005, 04:27 PM~4047284
> *not richmond ave but richmond street :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 02:34 PM~4047324
> *lol!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 04:43 PM~4047377
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah for a while I thought I was in the Wrong topic...i had to double check the title of the topic....that was funny to me but I guess disrespectful to someone without a sense of humor


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 02:43 PM~4047381
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 21 2005, 03:48 PM~4047414
> *Yeah for a while I thought I was in the Wrong topic...i had to double check the title of the topic....that was funny to me but I guess disrespectful to someone without a sense of humor
> *


YEAH WE WAS JUS MESSIN WICHU GUYS.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trouble_@Oct 21 2005, 02:02 PM~4047064
> *PAUL WALL...WHO
> *


pujos who??
beltran who???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea fuck beltran


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 10:22 AM~4045474
> *shupnga
> whats goin down tonite anyone talkin about going gambling
> *


ballerz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 21 2005, 03:17 PM~4047584
> *ballerz
> *


whats up? i know you govt workers got that paper. lets roll


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 05:19 PM~4047595
> *whats up? i know you govt workers got that paper. lets roll
> *


one of them govt mail carriers put a scratch in my colorado's bumper. TRICK! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 03:20 PM~4047597
> *one of them govt mail carriers put a scratch in my colorado's bumper.  TRICK!  :angry:
> *


i got some duece that will get that truck lookin right


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 21 2005, 09:21 AM~4045094
> *here's another idea.
> 
> 
> ...


keep it og...  blood red looks better


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 05:22 PM~4047606
> *i got some duece that will get that truck lookin right
> *


have to pass, the 18 bills will be going towards the '51. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 03:23 PM~4047616
> *have to pass, the 18 bills will be going towards the '51.  :biggrin:
> *


ok i got some 13s that will get it that 51 lookin right :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 05:24 PM~4047621
> *ok i got some 13s that will get it that 51 lookin right  :biggrin:
> *


how much? not for the '51, but for the regal :0 i'll call you when i get home, left my cell in el segundo


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2005, 03:20 PM~4047597
> *one of them govt mail carriers put a scratch in my colorado's bumper.  TRICK!  :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:u for real!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 21 2005, 03:22 PM~4047614
> *keep it og...   blood red looks better
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Oct 21 2005, 04:28 PM~4047291
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME PLAY...
> BYE SENOR MAGIC!  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Laters homie :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im going 2 richmond saturday night.whos down


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 21 2005, 03:01 PM~4046592
> *[attachmentid=321449]
> 
> :0
> *


Your a damn foo' Latin :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 we lost game 1....


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 18 2005, 11:48 PM~4028222
> *We will be filming Juan Ghotti's Video "Gangsterton", off his new CD, which is being played on tha radio. We need Lowrider rides, Slabs, Imports, Hot rods, 4x4's, and any other fixed up ridez in H-Town. It will be featured on MTV, BET, Mun2 and other Hip hop programs. We will have free BBQ and drinks for people that come out and help support this event. We will also Rep your Car Club, on the video and all tha people that want to be a part of this. We are wanting to capture a Unity of all types of people having a great time in tha Park injoying a Sunday afternoon dancing, playing games, hopping cars and kicking it with friends and family. It will be located at Mayson Park on 75th in Magnolia in Houston Texas on October 23,2005 Sunday Morning on up . "Filming will start from 10am to 6pm," We hope to see you out there Supporting a local upcoming Star. This is a good oppurtunity to make History on our Historic Park that was once a part of our cruizin culture. " Lets Go Cruise Mayson Park" Remember Those Dayz. Thanks and God Bless.
> *


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

GO PUT HOUSTON ON THE L.I.L. MAPS

 



>>>http://www.risingconcepts.com/frapper/layitlow

>>>http://www.risingconcepts.com/frapper/layitlowworld


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 23 2005, 01:15 AM~4053999
> *
> *


So who all is going to the shoot this morning


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: I am as soon as I get ready.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2005, 09:28 AM~4054510
> *:wave:  I am as soon as I get ready.
> *


Guess I'll be seeing you up there


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

I JUST WANNA SAY TO ALL GUYS WHO WENT TO THE HAUNTED WOODS WHY DID YA'LL RUN,JUMP, AND SCREAM LIKE LITTLE GIRLS. YOU KNOW, WE WERE ALL LAUGHING AT YA'LL (MARIO) BUT IT'S COOL HOUSTON STYLES WE STILL GOT LOVE 4 YA....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 21 2005, 09:51 AM~4045289
> *I wonder what's going through pinche Carlos Beltran's head right now...MORON
> *



he is calling himself a greedy dumbass


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 22 2005, 09:04 PM~4053485
> *:0 we lost game 1....
> *



imma get the grill going for game two hopefully i won't get drunk again 2nite...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone remember this car from 98


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

who else here watches the Houston games (televised nationally) with the volume on mute?
Any Houston team game, NBA, NFL, MLB.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So, how was the video shoot? any pics?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 23 2005, 08:18 PM~4057042
> *So, how was the video shoot? any pics?
> *


it was good...i don't have any pics though


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

i went to mac greggor park today and that shit sucked ass to think i was going to bring one of my lifted lows instead i went in my stock 95 fleet to check out how shit goes down i was disappointed. does shit still goes down their or did i come their too early (3pm-4pm).


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Oct 23 2005, 07:06 PM~4057347
> *i went to mac greggor park today and  that shit sucked ass to think i was going to bring one of my lifted lows instead i went in my stock 95 fleet to check out how shit goes down i was disappointed. does shit still goes down their or did i come their too early (3pm-4pm).
> *


i dont know homie i went last weekend and i was the only lowride there. i was disappointed myself but i still kicked it with a few homies


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Oct 23 2005, 09:06 PM~4057347
> *i went to mac greggor park today and  that shit sucked ass to think i was going to bring one of my lifted lows instead i went in my stock 95 fleet to check out how shit goes down i was disappointed. does shit still goes down their or did i come their too early (3pm-4pm).
> *


It still gets crunk except for today since all the lowriders where at Mason Park for Juan Gotti's video shoot


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Oct 23 2005, 09:06 PM~4057347
> *i went to mac greggor park today and  that shit sucked ass to think i was going to bring one of my lifted lows instead i went in my stock 95 fleet to check out how shit goes down i was disappointed. does shit still goes down their or did i come their too early (3pm-4pm).
> *



everyone is wore out with the shows this past 3 months, a show every weekend almost. Plus you have the World Series. Plus you had a video shoot at Mason park today, So I would of been pretty surprised if anyone wouldve been out there today.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IMO i think everyone hyped it up so much that it got burnt out too fast....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2005, 09:12 PM~4057389
> *IMO i think everyone hyped it up so much that it got burnt out too fast....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

what time does everbody show up at mac greggor park.
besides the park were else do peolpe cruize at and at night


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Everyone kept saying how it was going to get all big during the summer. I told them no way, its tooooooooo hottttttt to get any thing going during the summer. Plus you have all the shows. Now that the weather is getting cooler the park might return.

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck the park the stros are owning the sox right now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2005, 09:23 PM~4057468
> *fuck the park the stros are owning the sox right now
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2005, 09:23 PM~4057468
> *fuck the park the stros are owning the sox right now
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2005, 08:23 PM~4057468
> *fuck the park the stros are owning the sox right now
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 23 2005, 07:54 PM~4057731
> *:uh:
> *


the umpire had the worst seat in the house for that call :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2005, 08:56 PM~4057745
> *the umpire had the worst seat in the house for that call  :uh:
> *


i was watching at my dads house and then they hit that grand slam, i just got up and left....couldn't stand to watch them make an ass out themselfs :uh: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6-6 IN THE 9TH :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2005, 08:17 PM~4057906
> *6-6 IN THE 9TH  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 23 2005, 09:00 PM~4057777
> *i was watching at my dads house and then they hit that grand slam, i just got up and left....couldn't stand to watch them make an ass out themselfs :uh:  :angry:
> *


I EAT MY OWN WORDS :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2005, 09:18 PM~4057911
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 23 2005, 10:20 PM~4057919
> *
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

LIDGE AGAIN :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GO WHITE SOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 23 2005, 08:28 PM~4057979
> *LIDGE AGAIN :angry:
> *


forreal huh...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2005, 08:29 PM~4057987
> *forreal huh...
> *


I dont think faith is on our side, poor fielding by Burke & Biggio. Our bull pen is not pitching worth a shit, and the funken blues have been giving alot of fucked up calls in favor of the soxs. The stros need to take the soxs to the cleaners and hang them out to dry in the next three home games. 

(FUNKING PISSED) :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2005, 05:03 PM~4056598
> *anyone remember this car from 98
> *



whos MC?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

was up

713ridaz,sic,ridenlow84, & every1 else


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 23 2005, 06:18 PM~4057042
> *So, how was the video shoot? any pics?
> *


i passed by ,,looked like a good turnout??as for mac gregor....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sup dave


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 23 2005, 09:18 PM~4058361
> *i passed by ,,looked like a good turnout??as for mac gregor....
> *


did you see alot of low?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 23 2005, 09:19 PM~4058367
> *sup dave
> *



just pissed about the game :angry: oh well


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: I would like to personaly thank everyone that helped bring this video shoot to a success; Car Clubs, Solo Riders and anyone else. With out your help it wouldn't have been athentic. Much luv for repin tha BIG "H". Hoped the B.B.Q and drinks helped, Oldies cook "Oscar and his wife" were a blessing, helping on the grill. "H.L.C Broitas were in tha house"  :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 23 2005, 09:20 PM~4058376
> *did you see alot of low?
> *


basicly alot of everything


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

damn astros are killing me. this was our game to win dammit....that dumbass ump behind the plate. that ball hit the damn bat not the hitter. oh well i guess we will never get the respect.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 23 2005, 10:36 PM~4058509
> *damn astros are killing me. this was our game to win dammit....that dumbass ump behind the plate. that ball hit the damn bat not the hitter. oh well i guess we will never get the respect.
> *


my thoughts exactly


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

******** still tippin http://media.putfile.com/stippinmedres its some funny sh!t here


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 23 2005, 10:38 PM~4058529
> *my thoughts exactly
> *


 yea damn zar had to jinx it and shit.....way to go ZAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 23 2005, 10:39 PM~4058537
> ********* still tippin http://media.putfile.com/stippinmedres its some funny sh!t here
> *


dude that is some funy shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Mayson Park, brought back some firme memories of the 90's, no real problems went down today, might mean something que no. Talking with Constable Triveno in his Precent, really did pay off.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 23 2005, 09:56 PM~4058654
> *Mayson Park, brought back some firme memories of the 90's, no real problems went down today, might mean something que no. Talking with Constable Triveno in his Precent, really did pay off.
> *


Thats cool Conrad hopefully we can bring it back to the hood ....miss those days


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 23 2005, 09:03 PM~4058244
> *whos MC?
> *


that was mine...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 23 2005, 11:56 PM~4058654
> *Mayson Park, brought back some firme memories of the 90's, no real problems went down today, might mean something que no. Talking with Constable Triveno in his Precent, really did pay off.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Video Shoot was cool. Had fun. Here's some pics.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Provok! You called in sick?! lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Who's going Downtown for the game on Tues and Wed?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 24 2005, 10:16 AM~4060443
> *Provok!  You called in sick?!  lol
> *


Went after work. One of my bosses is acting like a BITCH. She's all on my nuts. She's starting to piss everyone off. Hope she get off the rag soon. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 24 2005, 11:23 AM~4060477
> *Went after work. One of my bosses is acting like a BITCH. She's all on my nuts. She's starting to piss everyone off. Hope she get off the rag soon. :biggrin:
> *


lol ... maybe you need to hook her up ... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 24 2005, 10:24 AM~4060481
> *lol ... maybe you need to hook her up ... :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna hook her up with 4 slashed tires.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 24 2005, 11:38 AM~4060523
> *I'm gonna hook her up with 4 slashed tires.
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 24 2005, 11:38 AM~4060523
> *I'm gonna hook her up with 4 slashed tires.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 24 2005, 10:38 AM~4060523
> *I'm gonna hook her up with 4 slashed tires.
> *


Or a black eye. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 24 2005, 11:51 AM~4060590
> *Or a black eye. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 24 2005, 11:51 AM~4060590
> *Or a black eye. :biggrin:
> *



Im glad Im not your boss...

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Ya'll don't understand. As soon as she come in, she starts. Wants to know what I'm doing every second. Always telling me to hurry so she don't have to do shit. I get paid by the hour, why would I wanna hurry. She got me fucked up.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2005, 10:45 AM~4060551
> *:0
> *


Where you been?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 24 2005, 12:10 PM~4060686
> *Where you been?
> *


workin nights now days and back to nights by friday


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Anybody familiar with 225 near Pasadena
What the hell do they keep piling on that huge mountain of white powder going out to Pasadena right passed almeda genoa, its on the right hand side as your leaving Houston.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 24 2005, 02:08 PM~4061396
> *Anybody familiar with 225 near Pasadena
> What the hell do they keep piling on that huge mountain of white powder going out to Pasadena right passed almeda genoa, its on the right hand side as your leaving Houston.
> *


lol ... ask Liv4lacs ... he's probably guilty for that ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 24 2005, 02:29 PM~4061529
> *lol ... ask Liv4lacs ... he's probably guilty for that ... lol :biggrin:
> *


I dont have anything to do with that!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2005, 02:31 PM~4061536
> *I dont have anything to do with that!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

So whos having a bad ass halloween party?


----------



## ptshirts (Jul 19, 2005)

Look us up on your next purchase of custom embroidery hats, beanies, dickie shirts, aprons, polos, jackets, even car upholestry. We do some bad ass custom embroidery work. 

Look Us Up So That We Can Schedule An Appointment With You.

Custom Embroidery :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Who's going downtown to see the Astros win?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

mayne it sure is cold outside


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 24 2005, 08:09 PM~4063665
> *mayne it sure is cold outside
> *



Is it? 

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 24 2005, 07:30 PM~4063761
> *Is it?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ummmmm yessssssssssss


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos talkin about casino action this friday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2005, 08:05 PM~4063940
> *whos talkin about casino action this friday
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey never been to houston but was watching insomniacs with dave attell the other night & he was on richmond ave. saw some nice cars & looked like everyone was having a good time. wish i coulda saw some hoppers but they had some nice street cars reppin. just wanted to say that shit looked tight. keep it up. :thumbsup: if im ever in houston ill swing bye down there rep the 602 on richmond.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 24 2005, 04:38 PM~4063126
> *Who's going downtown to see the Astros win?
> *



maybe not sure yet


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 23 2005, 09:56 PM~4058654
> *Mayson Park, brought back some firme memories of the 90's, no real problems went down today, might mean something que no. Talking with Constable Triveno in his Precent, really did pay off.
> *


 Mayson Park is the home of the Lowriders and the best crusing spot Htown ever had...


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2005, 09:56 PM~4064187
> *Mayson Park is the home of the Lowriders and the best crusing spot Htown ever had...
> *


nahhh its all about richmond ave :biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2005, 09:05 PM~4063940
> *whos talkin about casino action this friday
> *


hmmmm maybe


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 24 2005, 10:43 PM~4064499
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 24 2005, 10:46 PM~4064528
> *:angry:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 24 2005, 10:54 PM~4064597
> *:twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 24 2005, 10:55 PM~4064610
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 24 2005, 10:58 PM~4064628
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :angel:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 24 2005, 10:59 PM~4064644
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :angel:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 24 2005, 11:03 PM~4064678
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


ok enough


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 24 2005, 08:30 PM~4064376
> *nahhh its all about richmond ave :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

i heard Senor Magic was owned yesterday at Mayson park?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=213531#


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

What the fuck. I guess all the drama on here got the topic moved.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ala chingada


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

move this back to lowrider general!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i would like to know why this was moved?


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

whats richmond avenue


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

fuck...now all of the off topic losers are going to invade the houston topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2005, 10:23 PM~4064878
> *move this back to lowrider general!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCKIN MODS SHOWIN OUT AGAIN!!! :guns:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=213531


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2005, 10:26 PM~4064920
> *who is the Mod that moved this topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=213531


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

oh shit what do we have here!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2005, 10:30 PM~4064957
> *Move it back to Lowrider general you off topic loser!!!
> *


Done.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

*DOWN HERE WE RIDIN D'S BUT YOU DON'T KNOW BOUT CHOPPIN BLADEZ*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok we are back home


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptshirts_@Oct 24 2005, 01:08 PM~4061396
> *Anybody familiar with 225 near Pasadena
> What the hell do they keep piling on that huge mountain of white powder going out to Pasadena right passed almeda genoa, its on the right hand side as your leaving Houston.
> *


  :dunno: I was told it had Sulfur contaminant in tha dirt, when I was younger, it smelled like some weired ass chemical. We used to take our three & four wheelers up to the hill and race on the dry oil that sat on top of Olin Hills. We lost a few GoCarts, dirt bikes, and a three wheeler on the jelo like suface. Sank just like quick sand, no way of pulling them out. Now those were tha days, back in tha 80's. Dame, fill like pop locking and [email protected]#.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

*"Oldies in tha Canton"* :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hating national media and MLB...

HOUSTON _(AP)_
Back in their _*bizarre*_ ballpark, the Houston Astros are ready to raise the roof when the World Series resumes Tuesday night only _Major League Baseball might not let them._

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2005, 09:56 PM~4064187
> *Mayson Park is the home of the Lowriders and the best crusing spot Htown ever had...
> *


Nah best cruising spot was Memorial Park in the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2005, 06:24 AM~4066152
> *Nah best cruising spot was Memorial Park in the late 80's early 90's.
> *


Miami Subs was pretty cool. Richmond was the shit. I only cruised Mason Park once cuz it was to far. Zazz was where it all started for me. First place where I saw people rollin' Daytons and hydros.


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

I thought this went to OFF TOPIC :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

What you think?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2005, 07:24 AM~4066152
> *Nah best cruising spot was Memorial Park in the late 80's early 90's.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 24 2005, 09:28 PM~4064076
> *hey never been to houston but was watching insomniacs with dave attell the other night & he was on richmond ave. saw some nice cars & looked like everyone was having a good time. wish i coulda saw some hoppers but they had some nice street cars reppin. just wanted to say that shit looked tight. keep it up.  :thumbsup: if im ever in houston ill swing bye down there rep the 602 on richmond.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2005, 07:24 AM~4066152
> *Nah best cruising spot was Memorial Park in the late 80's early 90's.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 25 2005, 09:59 AM~4066728
> *What you think?
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

WHat Mod moved you guys back? :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2005, 08:06 AM~4066786
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2005, 09:14 AM~4067087
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2005, 11:19 AM~4067122
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: nice self portrait in your avi :ugh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin: DEFINETLY MEMORIAL PARK FROM ABOUT 78-84 THEN IT STARTED TO DIE DOWN A LITTLE...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: YEAH THEY DO SUCK...!!


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2005, 10:14 AM~4067091
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP GUERO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Oct 25 2005, 07:18 AM~4066515
> *I thought this went to OFF TOPIC :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WANTED THIS TOPIC TO DIE...................... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2005, 09:46 AM~4067324
> *SUP GUERO
> *


r u talkin 2 me puta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 25 2005, 11:42 AM~4067296
> *:biggrin: DEFINETLY MEMORIAL PARK FROM ABOUT 78-84 THEN IT STARTED TO DIE DOWN A LITTLE...
> *


I was still rockin' the yellow submarine around that time.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Whoa I guess I missed some action huh?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn I was BORN in 81 LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2005, 05:24 AM~4066152
> *Nah best cruising spot was Memorial Park in the late 80's early 90's.
> *


YEA IF YOUR OVER 35........... :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 25 2005, 10:05 AM~4067444
> *YEA IF YOUR OVER 35........... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 25 2005, 12:05 PM~4067444
> *YEA IF YOUR OVER 35........... :0
> *


Gracias a dios i'm only 34


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 25 2005, 12:05 PM~4067444
> *YEA IF YOUR OVER 35........... :0
> *


:thumbsup: I'm not even in my 30's yet  , but I still remember Memorial Park ... it was the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2005, 01:01 PM~4067846
> *:thumbsup: I'm not even in my 30's yet   , but I still remember Memorial Park ... it was the shit :thumbsup:
> *


Nothing will or has ever compared to that place.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my co worker has 1 ticket to tonite game. $500 if interested pm me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2005, 01:38 PM~4068015
> *my co worker has 1 ticket to tonite game. $500 if interested pm me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2005, 11:57 AM~4068130
> *:uh:
> *


just right for you since u dont have friends


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2005, 02:43 PM~4068360
> *just right for you since u dont have friends
> *


:roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2005, 02:43 PM~4068360
> *just right for you since u dont have friends
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 25 2005, 03:53 PM~4068739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 25 2005, 03:54 PM~4068746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


orale hammiiee


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 25 2005, 03:57 PM~4068768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: sox gonna lose


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 25 2005, 02:58 PM~4068788
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: sox gonna lose
> *


Whatever you say....... let the best team win .......stick that thumb up your ass fool aint nobody disrespecting just representing!


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 25 2005, 04:01 PM~4068799
> *Whatever you say....... let the best team win .......stick that thumb up your ass fool aint nobody disrespecting just representing!
> *


hey tell ur people why they slapping playas wifes in the stand? you see he got his ass raned down right


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 25 2005, 03:03 PM~4068811
> *hey tell ur people why they slapping playas wifes in the stand? you see he got his ass raned down right
> *


Stick to the game son who cares about some hoodrat getting jacked


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 25 2005, 04:04 PM~4068818
> *Stick to the game son who cares about some hoodrat getting jacked
> *


oh ok well we gonna win


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up Bert....


----------



## ONEBADMEXZICAN (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 25 2005, 02:06 PM~4068834
> *oh ok well we gonna win
> *


Big words for a little man :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADMEXZICAN_@Oct 25 2005, 04:15 PM~4068874
> *correct words for a great man damm we suck  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

roy is in the house


can u dig that


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im 29 today and I still remember Memroial park way back when :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2005, 04:52 PM~4069146
> *roy is in the house
> can u dig that
> *


Can you dig this?  click


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sonofabitch


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2005, 05:41 PM~4069455
> *Im 29 today and I still remember Memroial park way back when :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRIAN!!!! :wave: YAY! YOU'RE OLDER THAN ME :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

its me slim im at the homies shop. happy birthday brian old ass motherfucker almost 30 and shit look like you 17


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Oct 25 2005, 06:59 PM~4069963
> *its me slim im at the homies shop. happy birthday brian old ass motherfucker almost 30 and shit look like you 17
> *



Mark, Email me [email protected]

need to talk some business.

:biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Oct 24 2005, 09:28 PM~4064076
> *hey never been to houston but was watching insomniacs with dave attell the other night & he was on richmond ave. saw some nice cars & looked like everyone was having a good time. wish i coulda saw some hoppers but they had some nice street cars reppin. just wanted to say that shit looked tight. keep it up.  :thumbsup: if im ever in houston ill swing bye down there rep the 602 on richmond.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hope you have a good time cuz you gon be the only one on the strip :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

yeah lets cruise


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 06:40 PM~4069848
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2005, 08:30 PM~4070518
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like im the only one in dis bitch :angry:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

I"m not sure what this richmond ave is but i have to say you guys have been holding this thread down!!!!

damn you'll be at *1000* pages in no time!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 25 2005, 07:59 AM~4066728
> *What you think?
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good one! Go Stro's


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

GO STROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2005, 05:24 AM~4066152
> *Nah best cruising spot was Memorial Park in the late 80's early 90's.
> *


 i agree


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2005, 11:01 AM~4067846
> *:thumbsup: I'm not even in my 30's yet   , but I still remember Memorial Park ... it was the shit :thumbsup:
> *


dont lie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

damn tie game!!!!

FYI Juiced is have a car show this weekend for more in go to www.juicedcarclub.com

sorry i was not able to upload the file


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Come on Astros!!! Lets Go!!!


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 25 2005, 11:05 AM~4067444
> *YEA IF YOUR OVER 35........... :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 25 2005, 10:55 PM~4071592
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Damn bro you over 35


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 09:56 PM~4071599
> *:0 Damn bro you over 35
> *


chale tengo 31 eh, just crackin on el resp  onse ese. And watchando los Astros even up.........


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:0 "Orale", homeboy just stole third...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 25 2005, 11:04 PM~4071672
> *:0 "Orale", homeboy just stole third...... :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I know, I can't watch though afraid I'll give them la mala suerte


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 10:06 PM~4071682
> *Yeah I know, I can't watch though afraid I'll give them the mala suerte
> *


 :angry: "10th", por que "Riiiiichhhiiiiieeee"


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 25 2005, 11:17 PM~4071761
> *:angry: "10th", por que "Riiiiichhhiiiiieeee"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


someone's been watchin La Bamba too much


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 10:18 PM~4071767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> someone's been watchin La Bamba too much
> *


*"ahuevo"*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 09:18 PM~4071767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> someone's been watchin La Bamba too much
> *


"What can i say.....Its not my first....or my last!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Ya'll made me start singing "Ohh Donna"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn what a game so far


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2005, 10:40 PM~4071917
> *damn what a game so far
> *


 :banghead: 11th, when will it end, by tha way I have some pics of the vedio shoot.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 25 2005, 11:56 PM~4072019
> *
> :banghead: 11th, when will it end, by tha way I have some pics of the vedio shoot.
> *


well then post them up


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 10:57 PM~4072032
> *well then post them up
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

^^^^Nice pics, when do we get to see the bideo


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

damn..i missed out... :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 12:06 AM~4072093
> *damn..i missed out... :angry:
> *


Yeah, where were you


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 10:57 PM~4072032
> *well then post them up
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 10:06 PM~4072085
> *^^^^Nice pics, when do we get to see the bideo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 10:07 PM~4072103
> *Yeah, where were you
> *


working on my house..painting,cutting the grass, laying new carpet,etc.........trying to have it nice before the new year...


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 11:06 PM~4072085
> *^^^^Nice pics, when do we get to see the bideo
> *


we have to complete it by November 4th and have it ready for Warner Brothers, to send to T.V Hip Hop Shows............


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 12:10 AM~4072119
> *working on my house..painting,cutting the grass, laying new carpet,etc.........trying to have it nice before the new year...
> *


Did you get to finish everything


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 26 2005, 12:10 AM~4072127
> *we have to complete it by November 4th and have it ready for Warner Brothers, to send to T.V Hip Hop Shows............
> *


Does this mean you will be posting it on Nov. 5th or do will there be a premiere at your shop on Nov. 4th


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 10:11 PM~4072129
> *Did you get to finish everything
> *


hell nah...  ....got to paint ..then add crown molding all around...ill be there tomorrow around 5..holla if you want to check it out homie.....


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 11:13 PM~4072147
> *Does this mean you will be posting it on Nov. 5th or do will there be a premiere at your shop on Nov. 4th
> *


I'll have something to show, in a couple of weeks....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Conrad...u got anymore of the red bandana shirts in XXL..last time i went by you only had XL


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 12:14 AM~4072160
> *hell nah...  ....got to paint ..then add crown molding all around...ill be there tomorrow around 5..holla if you want to check it out homie.....
> *


Ok loco will do


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 26 2005, 12:15 AM~4072169
> *I'll have something to show, in a couple of weeks....
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 12:18 AM~4072195
> *Conrad...u got anymore of the red bandana shirts in XXL..last time i went by you only had XL
> *


Do you have any Blue bandana shirts in XXXL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 10:22 PM~4072226
> *Do you have any Blue bandana shirts in XXXL
> *


 :nono:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 25 2005, 11:18 PM~4072195
> *Conrad...u got anymore of the red bandana shirts in XXL..last time i went by you only had XL
> *


whaz up Goofy, I'll check maniana, and let u know homey..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 25 2005, 10:23 PM~4072234
> *whaz up Goofy, I'll check maniana, and let u know homey..
> *


kool....i gotz to B flamed up from the floor up.......


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 12:22 AM~4072228
> *:nono:
> *


OK no 3XL, how bout 2XL


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 12:25 AM~4072249
> *kool....i gotz to B flamed up from the floor up.......
> *


I got some matches and lighter fluid :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 10:25 PM~4072252
> *OK no 3XL, how bout 2XL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

C'mon now a few more posts and we hit 1,000 pages :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn the game is in the 13th inning, is it ever gonna end


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

ok,i'll post but it's passed my bed time mr. chili man


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 11:22 PM~4072226
> *Do you have any Blue bandana shirts in XXXL
> *


no te watche bro, tamian te yamo maniana, if not I'll order it, se queren... I don't know how to espell in sponish,ooooops I meAN Spanish. :tongue:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 26 2005, 12:31 AM~4072319
> *no te watche bro, tamian te yamo maniana, if not I'll order it, se queren... I don't know how to espell in sponish,ooooops I meAN Spanish. :tongue:
> *


orale, I gets mi pinche paycheck el viernes and will be strolling on in to your store to gastarlo it all...I will be broke but will look fly in Aztlan gear


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

WOW I want to make it to the 1000 page


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Oct 26 2005, 12:31 AM~4072312
> *ok,i'll post but it's passed my bed time mr. chili man
> *


Just don't get in trouble with your mom's for staying up late


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 11:30 PM~4072306
> *Damn the game is in the 13th inning, is it ever gonna end
> *


got damit when will it end, I was going to paint Dj Overdose's Carutcha, ya me frege.........nemodo..........to marrrooo... will be another day. :tears: :ugh: :0


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Oct 26 2005, 12:34 AM~4072342
> *WOW I want to make it to the 1000 page
> *


Well keep posting and you will


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

:biggrin: 1000


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 26 2005, 12:35 AM~4072353
> *got damit when will it end, I was going to paint Dj Overdose's Carutcha, ya me frege.........nemodo..........to marrrooo... will be another day. :tears:  :ugh:  :0
> *


It's never gonna end :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

go to sleep


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

she's asleep upstairs shh i snunk downstairs to watch the game...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 26 2005, 12:36 AM~4072376
> *go to sleep
> *


I'm not tired


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Oct 25 2005, 10:36 PM~4072371
> *:biggrin:  1000
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 11:35 PM~4072366
> *Well keep posting and you will
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

1000.....here we come!!!! Wuz up KING REC!...call me MR 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Oct 26 2005, 12:36 AM~4072379
> *she's asleep upstairs shh i snunk downstairs to watch the game...
> *


Just don't get caught


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 25 2005, 10:37 PM~4072386
> *1000.....here we come!!!! Wuz up KING REC!...call me MR 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:0 :angry: :machinegun: :thumbsup: LORD GOOFY AKA MR 1000


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: as long as ya'll don't tell at the next show... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Oct 25 2005, 10:38 PM~4072400
> *:0  :angry:  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :burn:
> *


YES SIR ..YES SIR... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 12:37 AM~4072386
> *1000.....here we come!!!! Wuz up KING REC!...call me MR 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You did it, Congrats


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

"orale" 1000 and still watchando el Astros lame, I mean game. :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Oct 26 2005, 12:39 AM~4072403
> *:thumbsup: as long as ya'll don't tell at the next show... :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry we ain't no snitches


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 25 2005, 10:41 PM~4072416
> *"orale" 1000 and still watchando el Astros lame, I mean game. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

We all made it


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 26 2005, 12:41 AM~4072416
> *"orale" 1000 and still watchando el Astros lame, I mean game. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

don't worry i'll still get up 4 school i like getting honor roll


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

IM OUT....


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 11:42 PM~4072427
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I just decided, I tink Ill paint el carro, because when I return,  the game will still be *ON...........* "*13TH"* IS that bad luck or what...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Oct 26 2005, 12:43 AM~4072434
> *don't worry i'll still get up 4 school i like getting honor roll
> *


I never got Honor Roll, I just waited outside the Cafetorium I stole the cupcakes from the kids who did get Honor Roll


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 12:43 AM~4072439
> *IM OUT....
> *


Adios :wave:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

nite :wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 26 2005, 12:44 AM~4072444
> *I just decided, I tink Ill paint el carro, because when I return,   the game will still be ON...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You need some help loco


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 25 2005, 11:47 PM~4072464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You need some help loco
> *


No thanks, my lolita la cholita " a chihuahua pero", will help drag the hose to give me slack when I paint..... I think, if it don't die from tha paint fumes...


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Ay way double play, al watch da game, my pero is muey asleep.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 26 2005, 12:53 AM~4072504
> *Ay way double play, al watch da game, my pero is muey asleep.....
> *


Your perro can't hang ese


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

damn astros!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 26 2005, 01:09 AM~4072621
> *damn astros!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

not damn Astros, FUCKING ASTROS!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 65 SS downunder (Sep 28, 2005)

any one kno any good sites that show how to do a frame wrap? i need to kno the weakest points on a chasis and stuff like that im thinkin bout doin a frame wrap on my 65 SS im planin on putting a 4 pump set up in it uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 26 2005, 12:34 AM~4072340
> *orale, I gets mi pinche paycheck el viernes and will be strolling on in to your store to gastarlo it all...I will be broke but will look fly in Aztlan gear
> *



Dont forget to save some of that for your SNJ Subscription! Mags came in yesterday!

Free shirt for subscribers!
go to our store link in www.spokesandjuice.com


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2005, 01:52 AM~4072869
> *not damn Astros, FUCKING ASTROS!!!!! :angry:
> *


ASTROS FOR SALE! PM ME FOR DETAILS!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how do you give up 4 runs in 1 inning.....walk a run in and leave 15 runners stranded


this is the world series, play like it 


:uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Conrad, ready to carry Spokes and Juice at the stores!?

Ill give you a call today.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 07:56 AM~4073713
> *how do you give up 4 runs in 1 inning.....walk a run in and leave 15 runners stranded
> this is the world series, play like it
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2005, 12:52 AM~4072869
> *not damn Astros, FUCKING ASTROS!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 25 2005, 10:30 PM~4071434
> *dont lie
> *


 :uh: :guns: :guns: I"m not


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GO WHITE SOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 26 2005, 09:46 AM~4073877
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


waiting for reactions, huh!?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry to say this brah's and brah'dettes, but it looks like it's going to be a....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 26 2005, 12:44 AM~4072444
> *I just decided, I tink Ill paint el carro, because when I return,   the game will still be ON...........  "13TH" IS that bad luck or what...
> *


Not all the time ... sometimes you gotta bet it all on black 13


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 10:04 AM~4073958
> *Not all the time ... sometimes you gotta bet it all on black 13
> *


:uh: you starting to sound like ken :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 08:55 AM~4073910
> *GO WHITE SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 10:06 AM~4073965
> *:uh:  you starting to sound like ken  :uh:
> *


  maybe he's rubbing on me ... I mean .. rubbing off on me ... :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 26 2005, 09:06 AM~4073971
> *:biggrin:
> *


*Go Asstros Go Asstros!!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 10:07 AM~4073976
> * maybe he's rubbing on me ... I mean .. rubbing off on me ...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 26 2005, 10:08 AM~4073983
> *Go Astros Go Astros!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DraytonMcLane (Oct 19, 2005)

*THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 08:02 AM~4073947
> *sorry to say this brah's and brah'dettes, but it looks like it's going to be a....
> *


nice broom..... :biggrin: ..u going to be a witch.......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 10:14 AM~4074027
> *nice broom..... :biggrin: ..u going to be a witch.......
> *


Nah, I'm going to beat him upside the head with it :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 26 2005, 10:14 AM~4074027
> *nice broom..... :biggrin: ..u going to be a witch.......
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Its here!

Spokes and Juice magazine first issue is out! Fresh off the press.

For a limited time subscribers will receive a free T-shirt (12.00 value).
Only $24.00 for a subscription, $4.75 per single copy.

go to www.spokesandjuice.com and click on the store link to choose from two designs for your free shirt.

You can also buy the shirts for $12.00 each.


just in case ya'll didnt see the new thread! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

The Stros better win at least one game. Is that too much to ask for?....i think not.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 26 2005, 10:20 AM~4074058
> *Its here!
> 
> Spokes and Juice magazine first issue is out! Fresh off the press.
> ...


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 10:22 AM~4074074
> *link?
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=213823


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 26 2005, 10:24 AM~4074086
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=213823
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 25 2005, 02:58 PM~4068788
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: sox gonna lose
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

so is anyone having a bad ass halloween party or what?


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2005, 10:47 AM~4074203
> *so is anyone having a bad ass halloween party or what?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 08:04 AM~4073958
> *Not all the time ... sometimes you gotta bet it all on black 13
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Oct 26 2005, 11:00 AM~4074274
> *:uh:
> *


  :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 10:07 AM~4073976
> * maybe he's rubbing on me ... I mean .. rubbing off on me ...  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 11:08 AM~4074321
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2005, 11:04 AM~4074295
> *  :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 11:01 AM~4074275
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 26 2005, 07:14 AM~4073461
> *Dont forget to save some of that for your SNJ Subscription! Mags came in yesterday!
> 
> Free shirt for subscribers!
> ...


Ohhh cheetos it's finally arrived...Put me down for a subscription homie...and I'll take Design #2 for my shirt.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LORD LOS.....was up...nagga ..why u on marcustoms computer??shouldn't you be workin on the 64 instead!!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wassup man just catching up on some reading. congrats mr.1000. still need to send in the pre registration form.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

lol...........jus pay the 40 at the show....whats 10 extra $$$$


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

1000 pages and we still cant get one good night of cruising out of this whole topic! :uh: SUX!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*GO WHITE SOX!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 01:49 PM~4075474
> *GO WHITE SOX!!!!!!!!
> *


get the fuck outta here already ... :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 12:05 PM~4075139
> *1000 pages and we still cant get one good night of cruising out of this whole topic! :uh: SUX!!! :angry:
> *


That was the point of this topic ???????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

15 runners stranded


4 runs in 1 inning

walked in a run

how did the astros make it to the world series they play like the fuckin bad news bears


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 01:54 PM~4075529
> *15 runners stranded
> 4 runs in 1 inning
> 
> ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 01:49 PM~4075474
> *GO WHITE SOX!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Pinche Latin...Either way you win, que no


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 26 2005, 01:53 PM~4075523
> *That was the point of this topic ????????  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Don't listen to him ... he _works_ nights ... :ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 02:00 PM~4075583
> *Don't listen to him ... he works nights ... :ugh:
> *


 :angry: Hey cabrona I work nights too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 26 2005, 01:59 PM~4075581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Pinche Latin...Either way you win, que no
> *


A HUEVO x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 01:00 PM~4075583
> *Don't listen to him ... he works nights ... :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 26 2005, 02:01 PM~4075590
> *:angry: Hey cabrona I work nights too
> *


but Brian's complaining about not having one decent NIGHT to cruise ... :uh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WHITE SOX #1!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 02:20 PM~4075722
> *but Brian's complaining about not having one decent NIGHT to cruise ...  :uh: :ugh:
> *


Im back on days foo'...........  







Hey I have an idea, lets all roll out to Richmond on Sat night in our daily drivers................... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 02:43 PM~4075889
> *Im back on days foo'...........
> Hey I have an idea, lets all roll out to Richmond on Sat night in our daily drivers................... :uh:  :uh:
> *


(because thats what happen the last time) :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 02:43 PM~4075889
> *Im back on days foo'...........
> Hey I have an idea, lets all roll out to Richmond on Sat night in our daily drivers................... :uh:  :uh:
> *


  :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 02:44 PM~4075896
> *(because thats what happen the last time) :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



You mean I can drive my focus out there!?

COOL!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 02:44 PM~4075896
> *(because thats what happen the last time) :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Dude, you know if my shit was here ... I'd roll that biatch on a milk crate if I had to ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 02:51 PM~4075923
> *Dude, you know if my shit was here ... I'd roll that biatch on a milk crate if I had to ...
> *


I wasnt talking about you..... I was talking about the 50 other ppl that kept sayin "lets roll out" but showd up in there dailys............!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 03:10 PM~4076020
> *I wasnt talking about you..... I was talking about the 50 other ppl that kept sayin "lets roll out" but showd up in there dailys............!
> *


  Don't make me hurt you Brian :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> I wasnt talking about you..... I was talking about the 50 other ppl that kept sayin "lets roll out" but showd up in there dailys............!
> [
> 
> there was about 5 lows and 30 dailys
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 03:12 PM~4076023
> * Don't make me hurt you Brian :biggrin:
> *


If I wanna go daily driver cruisin I can do it on I-10 and peep all the cool cars every day after work :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 26 2005, 03:12 PM~4076029
> *
> 
> there was about 5 lows and 30 dailys
> ...


See, Im not the only one that noticed!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 01:43 PM~4075889
> * Hey I have an idea, lets all roll out to Richmond on Sat night in our daily drivers................... :uh:  :uh:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 03:16 PM~4076042
> *If I wanna go daily driver cruisin I can do it on I-10 and peep all the cool cars every day after work :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, I hear ya ... I think some folks are just scurred :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey lets ask a mod to change the name of this thead to:
Richmond is dead! So let get on with our LowRider Lives and find a new spot to kickit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 03:22 PM~4076082
> *Hey lets ask a mod to change the name of this thead to:
> Richmond is dead! So let get on with our LowRider Lives and find a new spot to kickit!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol ... you're gonna get e-jumped for that one :ugh: lol ... I think downtown is a much better idea ... that's where it's poppin' ... I can't hype it up now cause I don't have my car .... but just give me a minute ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 03:24 PM~4076090
> *lol ... you're gonna get e-jumped for that one :ugh: lol ... I think downtown is a much better idea ... that's where it's poppin' ... I can't hype it up now cause I don't have my car .... but just give me a minute ...
> *


I don’t care who gets pissed off! I was disappointed after the night. All that hype and nobody brought there cars out. WTF!! :angry:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

some of us only have one vechicle so our low low is our daily driver


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: 

not all of us have 3 cars 


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda conrad, ring me up si tienes tiempo.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dammmm over 1000 already shet


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

even my daily is a desgracia...so I had to tag along. Maybe people were testing the waters.....i wasnt expecting THAT many bodies out there. Maybe next time, if there is one.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

so where is everyone watching the game tonight?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 02:37 PM~4076168
> *so where is everyone watching the game tonight?
> *


not gonna bother....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup dualhex whats the dealo...mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2005, 03:38 PM~4076175
> *not gonna bother....
> *


ditto, i know the white sox will win.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2005, 03:38 PM~4076175
> *not gonna bother....
> *


come on man you gotta beeeee-lieve


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

not with the poor playing I saw last night.

1 thing that pissed me off was how they kept focusing the cameras on all the worried faces praying and practically crying in the stands.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

i got pissed off because of all the base runners they stranded.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 03:37 PM~4076168
> *so where is everyone watching the game tonight?
> *


where you gonna watch it at? :dunno:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2005, 03:48 PM~4076222
> *not with the poor playing I saw last night.
> 
> 1 thing that pissed me off was how they kept focusing the cameras on all the worried faces praying and practically crying in the stands.
> *


Yeah that game was ours........dammm 5 run inning


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 03:50 PM~4076228
> *where you gonna watch it at? :dunno:
> *


well im gonna inivte dh02 and everyone else to watch it at a local bar


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 26 2005, 02:39 PM~4076178
> *sup dualhex whats the dealo...mayne
> *


Wanting to get some tatts done from your homie...idea on cost? I am thinking la virgin maria on my left inner forearm...or the Aequitas Veritas I finally drew out. Sometime this weekend...I am off Mon-Wed so thats some healing time. Also wanting labret piercing. Too bad payday isnt til Monday. And I want to get tix to Staind on Saturday.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

they changed the name of the thread.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 02:51 PM~4076234
> *well im gonna inivte dh02 and everyone else to watch it at a local bar
> *


aww thanks for thinking of me...should I head straight there after el jale? Cause its like down the calle.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2005, 03:51 PM~4076237
> *Wanting to get some tatts done from your homie...idea on cost?  I am thinking la virgin maria on my left inner forearm...or the Aequitas Veritas I finally drew out.  Sometime this weekend...I am off Mon-Wed so thats some healing time.  Also wanting labret piercing.  Too bad payday isnt til Monday.  And I want to get tix to Staind on Saturday.
> *


i told u my boy would hook u up too im fixing to go get the one on my back


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2005, 03:52 PM~4076240
> *they changed the name of the thread.
> *


 :0 
 Houston cruising


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2005, 02:52 PM~4076240
> *they changed the name of the thread.
> *


HOLY crap i may not remember for next time

HOUSTON CRUISING topic!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2005, 03:53 PM~4076246
> *HOLY crap i may not remember for next time
> 
> HOUSTON CRUISING topic!!
> *


has a better sound to it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who changed it?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

probably one of the moderators.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 26 2005, 03:55 PM~4076255
> *probably one of the moderators.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 02:56 PM~4076260
> *:angel:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 26 2005, 03:57 PM~4076265
> *:twak:
> *


I'm not a mod :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 03:54 PM~4076249
> *has a better sound to it.
> *


actually *THE HOUSTON TOPIC* ... would sound a lot better


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 26 2005, 03:30 PM~4076127
> *some of us only have one vechicle so our low low is our daily driver
> *


I guess I needed to be More specific (stock Daily driver). Your daily is a Lolow...... Even better!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 03:51 PM~4076234
> *well im gonna inivte dh02 and everyone else to watch it at a local bar
> *


um ... who are you? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 04:00 PM~4076295
> *actually THE HOUSTON TOPIC ... would sound a lot better
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 03:00 PM~4076295
> *actually THE HOUSTON TOPIC ... would sound a lot better
> *


You cant make everyone happy all the time... :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i think they should of atleast asked if the name could be changed


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 04:01 PM~4076304
> *um ... who are you? :dunno:
> *


you do not know me but i know you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 26 2005, 04:04 PM~4076316
> *i think they should of atleast asked if the name could be changed
> *


:tears: was good while it lasted.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 04:05 PM~4076325
> *you do not know me but i know you
> *


well there's a shocker ... :uh:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 04:05 PM~4076329
> *well there's a shocker ...  :uh:
> *


i have pictures of your car..........wanna see


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Sorry to say but richmond is dead! Too many ppl with money have built homes off of the strip and wont put up with all the noise. The law will come back harder than ever if we try to bring it back weekly. Best bet in a new area.... Like Dena said downtown


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 04:06 PM~4076332
> *Sorry to say but richmond is dead! Too many ppl with money have built homes off of the strip and wont put up with all the noise. The law will come back harder than ever if we try to bring it back weekly. Best bet in a new area.... Like Dena said downtown
> *


downtown roads suck......homes on richmond there are no homes in the cruise area just same old clubs and sh!t


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 26 2005, 04:04 PM~4076316
> *i think they should of atleast asked if the name could be changed
> *


 For the record I had nothing to do with the name change….. Im sure some ppl are mad at me by now. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 04:07 PM~4076336
> *downtown roads suck......homes on richmond there are no homes in the cruise area just same old clubs and sh!t
> *


what clubs?? i see a lot of townhomes and apartment complexes going up. it is dead. basically what happened to richmond happened to memorial park. revitalizing (sp?) an area = no more cruising it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 03:07 PM~4076336
> *downtown roads suck......homes on richmond there are no homes in the cruise area just same old clubs and sh!t
> *


Same old abandoned clubs....hey buy a club and make weekly shows there each night. Plus get money from the club venue. Me no likey downtown...I get confusiated in the streets and isnt there still chingos of construction? Hey maybe the Winos would like to watch the lowlows cruise.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 04:10 PM~4076352
> *what clubs??  i see a lot of townhomes and apartment complexes going up.  it is dead.  basically what happened to richmond happened to memorial park.  revitalizing (sp?) an area = no more cruising it.
> *


what part of richmond are u talking about between hilcroft and chiminey rock there is nothing new there......i dunno maybe im wrong


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 04:07 PM~4076336
> *downtown roads suck......homes on richmond there are no homes in the cruise area just same old clubs and sh!t
> *


From Taco Cabana East all the shit box homes are now 350K plus new homes. From Hilcroft west there are nice older homes with security patrols...... All the clubs in between are leaving with the exception of a few.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> Same old abandoned clubs....hey buy a club and make weekly shows there each night. Plus get money from the club venue. Me no likey downtown...I get confusiated in the streets and isnt there still chingos of construction? Hey maybe the Winos would like to watch the lowlows cruise.
> [/quote :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he said winos lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 04:12 PM~4076361
> *what part of richmond are u talking about between hilcroft and chiminey rock there is nothing new there......i dunno maybe im wrong
> *


go over one street. i see a lot of new stuff going up, not on the strip, but very close to it. if you remember, everyone didn't just go around in circles on richmond, there were people going the backroads to turn around and get back on richmond.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2005, 04:11 PM~4076354
> * Hey maybe the Winos would like to watch the lowlows cruise.
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 04:10 PM~4076352
> *what clubs??  i see a lot of townhomes and apartment complexes going up.  it is dead.  basically what happened to richmond happened to memorial park.  revitalizing (sp?) an area = no more cruising it.
> *


yup ... downtown is where it's at ... and if you know where to cruise ... the roads are not all that bad ... they are almost done fixing all those roads ....  afterall ... the fun part about cruisin Richmond back in the day was all the people walking around/in/out of clubs ... checkout out our rides ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 04:13 PM~4076364
> *From Taco Cabana East all the shit box homes are now 350K plus new homes. From Hilcroft west there are nice older homes with security patrols...... All the clubs in between are leaving with the exception of a few.
> *


the only club worth going to and has survived + if you want to meet easy women is sam's boat.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 04:16 PM~4076379
> *the only club worth going to and has survived + if you want to meet easy women is sam's boat.
> *


 :uh: what do you know about Sam's Boat? :twak:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 04:16 PM~4076379
> *the only club worth going to and has survived + if you want to meet easy women is sam's boat.
> *


doesn't ex214 like going to that place? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

































































j/k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 04:16 PM~4076379
> *the only club worth going to and has survived + if you want to meet easy women is sam's boat.
> *


Or Legions.......$$$$$ :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 04:18 PM~4076391
> *:uh: what do you know about Sam's Boat? :twak:
> *


i was going there way before you were legal.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 04:06 PM~4076331
> *i have pictures of your car..........wanna see
> *


you wish


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 04:19 PM~4076402
> *i was going there way before you were legal.
> *


 :ugh: I didn't swim across the border you know :ugh:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 04:20 PM~4076412
> *:ugh: I didn't swim across the border you know :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k
> *


dork. lol! i meant of age.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 04:20 PM~4076414
> *dork.  lol!  i meant of age.
> *


I know, Sonso! :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dont waste my money trying to impress money hungry hoes... I dont have any to spare actually. I been living near there for 3 years almost and have yet to venture into a Richmond club. Shit any club for that matter. Give me a pool table, beer, cigarettes and some SRV and I am a happy man. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2005, 04:21 PM~4076419
> *I dont waste my money trying to impress money hungry hoes...  I dont have any to spare actually.  I been living near there for 3 years almost and have yet to venture into a Richmond club.  Shit any club for that matter.  Give me a pool table, beer, cigarettes and some SRV and  I am a happy man. :biggrin:
> *


believe me, you don't need money to pick something up at sam's boat.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 04:22 PM~4076430
> *believe me, you don't need money to pick something up at sam's boat.
> *


LoL!!!!!!


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

DO YOU THINK THE ASTROS WOULD BE PAID TO LOSE THE WORLD SERIES?


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

JUST A RUMOR I HEARD


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 03:28 PM~4076469
> *DO YOU THINK THE ASTROS WOULD BE PAID TO LOSE THE WORLD SERIES?
> *


Interesting conspiracy theory...doubt it...they couldnt fake sucking that bad.

Thats authentic Suck


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 04:22 PM~4076430
> *believe me, you don't need money to pick something up at sam's boat.
> *


so let me ask you this ... when was the last time you went? Not defending the place by any means ... but I was just wondering ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 04:28 PM~4076474
> *JUST A RUMOR I HEARD
> *


Thats not cool......................................................... :angry:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I DONT THINK ITS TRUE CAUSE ALL THIS TIME TO GET THERE AND JUST GIVING UP ON IT FOR MONEY BUT MY HUSBAND SAYS FOR THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF MONEY ANY THING IS POSSIBLE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 04:32 PM~4076497
> *I DONT THINK ITS TRUE CAUSE ALL THIS TIME TO GET THERE AND JUST GIVING UP ON IT FOR MONEY BUT MY HUSBAND SAYS FOR THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF MONEY ANY THING IS POSSIBLE
> *


YUP ... EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE ... BUT I DOUBT THEY SOLD OUT ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 04:29 PM~4076480
> *so let me ask you this ... when was the last time you went?  Not defending the place by any means ... but I was just wondering ...
> *


about a year ago. if that cantina (sams boat) is your cup of tea, i'm not downing it. from a year ago that i went to when i first went in '91, it hasn't changed much other than the music being more of a mixture compared to just rock and industrial in the early 90's. before there was sams boat there was yucatan liquor stand which at least had better music and atmosphere.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 04:28 PM~4076469
> *DO YOU THINK THE ASTROS WOULD BE PAID TO LOSE THE WORLD SERIES?
> *


nahhhhhh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 04:32 PM~4076497
> *I DONT THINK ITS TRUE CAUSE ALL THIS TIME TO GET THERE AND JUST GIVING UP ON IT FOR MONEY BUT MY HUSBAND SAYS FOR THE RIGHT AMOUNT OF MONEY ANY THING IS POSSIBLE
> *


I doubt it, it's the players dream to win a world series. rubbish.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 02:16 PM~4076379
> *the only club worth going to and has survived + if you want to meet easy women is sam's boat.
> *


lets go fool


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

anybody seeen dookie & jbone?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 02:16 PM~4076378
> *... checkout out our rides ...
> *


i was on richmond almost every weekend and i NEVER saw you there stop lying to all these people. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:42 PM~4076569
> *lets go fool
> *


friday?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I had the most fun at club Hedonism (thursdays at club Rich) until the asian mafia or whatever became regulars there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2005, 04:46 PM~4076597
> *I had the most fun at club Hedonism (thursdays at club Rich) until the asian mafia or whatever became regulars there.
> *


wasn't that the straight night at that club? red square was tight until the same thing happened.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2005, 04:46 PM~4076597
> *I had the most fun at club Hedonism (thursdays at club Rich) until the asian mafia or whatever became regulars there.
> *


where is that at


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 02:44 PM~4076584
> *friday?
> *


lets go to louisiana friday...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 04:46 PM~4076604
> *where is that at
> *


west of downtown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:47 PM~4076608
> *lets go to louisiana friday...
> *


can't gamble. against my *legal* religion


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:43 PM~4076577
> *i was on richmond almost every weekend and i NEVER saw you there stop lying to all these people.  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was rollin' with my man back in those days .. and that was only when we would come down from Dallas for the car shows ...  ....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Liv4Lacs my hubby said if you wanna trade cars?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 02:48 PM~4076616
> *can't gamble.  against my legal religion
> *


cmon fool its fun. its only money :biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:47 PM~4076608
> *lets go to louisiana friday...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 02:48 PM~4076619
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I WAS ROLLIN' WITH MY MAN BACK IN THOSE DAYS ...  ....
> *


man stop lying trying to fit in. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:47 PM~4076608
> *lets go to louisiana friday...
> *


baller :uh:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:49 PM~4076630
> *man stop lying trying to fit in.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 02:48 PM~4076623
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


u can roll too ill buy u a beer then you can suck my dick on the way home


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:48 PM~4076622
> *cmon fool its fun. its only money  :biggrin:
> *


and if i win a jackpot and get my mug posted on a billboard showing my winnings. with my luck my po will be there gambling my money away.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:49 PM~4076630
> *man stop lying trying to fit in.  :uh:
> *


I'm gonna fit my fist in your face, punk ..  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 02:49 PM~4076632
> *baller :uh:
> *


you know thats you. im just small time


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 03:46 PM~4076601
> *wasn't that the straight night at that club?  red square was tight until the same thing happened.
> *


Yeah that was "straight" night. Saw many a girl rolling ( and then some) on other girls. It was gay vatos that freaked my homeboys out. I just friggin ignored it as long as they resepected me being Hetero I respected them being ****.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=326756]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

NO ****** :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 04:48 PM~4076620
> *Hey Liv4Lacs my hubby said if you wanna trade cars?
> *


a 84 for a 94 with 76k.... sorry but ill buy the 84 if the price is right.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 26 2005, 04:51 PM~4076656
> *[attachmentid=326756]
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

IS THAT YOUR HALLOWEEN COSTUME?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Oct 26 2005, 04:54 PM~4076674
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 04:53 PM~4076671
> *a 84 for a 94 with 76k.... sorry but ill buy the 84 if the price is right.
> *


YEAH ... AND TELL HIM TO SELL ME THAT '79 ALREADY :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 02:56 PM~4076694
> *YEAH ... AND TELL HIM TO SELL ME THAT '79 ALREADY :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


for what so you can brag about it and never bust out. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:58 PM~4076709
> *for what so you can brag about it and never bust out.  :uh:
> *


DAMN ***** ... GET OFF MY TITS ALREADY! WTF!


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 04:53 PM~4076671
> *a 84 for a 94 with 76k.... sorry but ill buy the 84 if the price is right.
> *


yeah your right but the 84 has 75,318 miles on it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 02:58 PM~4076715
> *DAMN ***** ... GET OFF MY TITS ALREADY! WTF!
> *


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 04:58 PM~4076709
> *for what so you can brag about it and never bust out.  :uh:
> *


yeah i might be going to his moms house somtime this week i can give you a call so you can see it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

damn its hard to type when your doing 70mph.........


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 05:00 PM~4076731
> *yeah i might be going to his moms house somtime this week i can give you a call so you can see it
> *


GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 05:00 PM~4076731
> *yeah i might be going to his moms house somtime this week i can give you a call so you can see it
> *


my bad i was respondin to EX214girl


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 02:20 PM~4075722
> *but Brian's complaining about not having one decent NIGHT to cruise ...  :uh: :ugh:
> *


Ohh ok you are forgiven


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 04:59 PM~4076719
> *yeah your right but the 84 has 75,318 miles on it
> *


whats your price?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 03:03 PM~4076756
> *whats your price?
> *


baller :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 05:03 PM~4076756
> *whats your price?
> *


I got 5 on it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 05:05 PM~4076764
> *baller  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ok Dr. Ken


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

drapped up and dripped out.........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Pop my trunk... Yep yep yep!!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 26 2005, 03:07 PM~4076789
> *:wave:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 05:03 PM~4076756
> *whats your price?
> *


what's your offer?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 05:09 PM~4076806
> *what's your offer?
> *


I only make counter offfers :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 03:06 PM~4076778
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  ok Dr. Ken
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I need to fig out how i can mount this laptop on my steering wheel!


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 05:11 PM~4076824
> *I only make counter offfers :biggrin:
> *


ok 8k cause it has sentimental value
uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 05:12 PM~4076840
> *ok 8k cause it has sentimental value
> uffin:
> *


kind of steep for a caddy. there's a clean 2dr 78/79 caddy at the corner of allen genoa and spencer not that far from show palace for 2150. looks straight.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 05:12 PM~4076840
> *ok 8k cause it has sentimental value
> uffin:
> *


Just say its not for sale then........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres a pretty clean lincoln TC for sale in mo city for 2500 OBO i saw it sunday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 05:16 PM~4076867
> *theres a pretty clean lincoln TC for sale in mo city for 2500 OBO i saw it sunday
> *


LOL!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Oct 25 2005, 10:36 PM~4072379
> *she's asleep upstairs shh i snunk downstairs to watch the game...
> *


 :nono: I CAUGHT YOU............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 05:16 PM~4076867
> *theres a pretty clean lincoln TC for sale in mo city for 2500 OBO i saw it sunday
> *


Im not the Lincolin King foo'!! :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 05:16 PM~4076867
> *theres a pretty clean lincoln TC for sale in mo city for 2500 OBO i saw it sunday
> *


the one by my house? :dunno: white one?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 26 2005, 05:17 PM~4076874
> *:nono:  I CAUGHT YOU............
> *


caught red handed lol


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 05:14 PM~4076854
> *Just say its not for sale then........
> *


lol nah i don't know we don't wanna let go but at the same time i drive it everyday and have 4 kids kinda hard to get in and out with a two door and on top of that with a baby seat (2kids are mine) (the other two are my bro and sis) so i kinda wanna get a 4 door car.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 26 2005, 05:17 PM~4076874
> *:nono:  I CAUGHT YOU............
> *


 :0 *Busted!!!!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 05:19 PM~4076889
> *lol nah i don't know we don't wanna let go but at the same time i drive it everyday and have 4 kids kinda hard to get in and out with a two door and on top of that with a baby seat (2kids are mine) (the other two are my bro and sis) so i kinda wanna get a 4 door car.
> *


your gonna tear up that poor car!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 05:21 PM~4076906
> *
> your gonna tear up that poor car!
> *


lol ... I knew you were gonna say that ... lol ....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 05:22 PM~4076912
> *lol ... I knew you were gonna say that ... lol ....
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 03:17 PM~4076875
> *Im not the Lincolin King foo'!! :uh:
> *


motherfucker you aint no kind of king. maybe a clown king :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm out homies .... gotta get my nerves (and the beer) ready to watch this game


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 05:23 PM~4076922
> *motherfucker you aint no kind of king.  maybe a clown king  :uh:
> *


go clean a bed pan bitch!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 05:26 PM~4076940
> *go clean a bed pan bitch!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 03:26 PM~4076940
> *go clean a bed pan bitch!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 26 2005, 03:21 PM~4076903
> *:0  Busted!!!!!!
> *


AND U WEREN'T GOING 2 SAY ANYTHING ...HUMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GO WHITE SOX!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 05:28 PM~4076959
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 05:21 PM~4076906
> *
> your gonna tear up that poor car!
> *


nope we are careful with it i beat the crap out of whoever messes with anything
:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2005, 08:07 AM~4073976
> * maybe he's rubbing on me ... I mean .. rubbing off on me ...  :biggrin:
> *


thats a lot to rub


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 11:49 AM~4075474
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>that hoe ain't right*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Ya'll remember this truck?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

What about this?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 26 2005, 04:54 PM~4077583
> *Ya'll remember this truck?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i member, it's even convertible


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

took a day off 2day, and went 2 a few places, at one of them , they have a street super hopper, and all they told me was this, WHERE S THE CRUISING SPOTS???


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

So what ever happened to Richmond ave?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 26 2005, 05:36 PM~4077884
> *So what ever happened to Richmond ave?
> *


same i ask , we need 2 hurry, don't want 2 cruise when i'm 50


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

downtown is the place for crusing,sat nite,,,


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2005, 07:45 PM~4077952
> *same i ask , we need 2 hurry, don't want 2 cruise when i'm 50
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















































Damn Astros :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

CRAP!!!!! :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 10:02 PM~4079335
> *CRAP!!!!! :angry:
> *


I KNOW I'M ABOUT TO TAKE ONE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 26 2005, 04:54 PM~4077583
> *Ya'll remember this truck?
> 
> 
> ...


playboy used to be in Latin Fantasy c.c.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 26 2005, 11:04 PM~4079360
> *I KNOW I'M ABOUT TO TAKE ONE
> *


good idea i'll be back in 30 to 45 mins :biggrin: I need the new issue spokes and juice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

maybe the astros need to go to richmond ave.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

funking Astros, they should have let Brandon Backe pitch one more inning thru the 8th he was shutting them pinche putas medias


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2005, 11:17 PM~4079492
> *funking Astros, they should have let Brandon Backe pitch one more inning thru the 8th he was shutting them pinche putas medias
> *


exactly [email protected] garner doesnt know what the [email protected] he is doing


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2005, 11:16 PM~4079482
> *maybe the astros need to go to richmond ave.
> *


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2005, 05:14 PM~4076853
> *kind of steep for a caddy.  there's a clean 2dr 78/79 caddy at the corner of allen genoa and spencer not that far from show palace for 2150.  looks straight.
> *


the creme yellow with a tan top? I saw that one, looked good


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

I came on looking for the Richmond thread.. what happened


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 26 2005, 09:16 PM~4079482
> *maybe the astros need to go to richmond ave.
> *


Astros R.I.P
Richmond R.I.P
Mayson Park R.I.P
Memorial ParkR.I.P

:angry:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2005, 11:27 PM~4079581
> *Astros R.I.P
> Richmond R.I.P
> Mayson Park R.I.P
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2005, 11:27 PM~4079581
> *Astros R.I.P
> Richmond R.I.P
> Mayson Park R.I.P
> ...


 R.I.P DJ Screw.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

backe pitched a hell of a game, but its not a 1 man team


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2005, 09:37 PM~4079681
> *backe pitched a hell of a game, but its not a 1 man team
> *


I fucken agree :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it could have went either way....each pitch and call is critical. i think game 2 should have been ours. dye didnt get hit by the ball that would have changed the game. yesterday we were up by 4 what more can you ask for and today could have went to anyone. oh well no excuses for failure.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 09:33 PM~4079634
> *R.I.P DJ Screw.........
> *


R.I.P. fat pat


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

i'll poor some beer for the homies.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah no doubt they werent bought out...just 100% authentic SUCK! Everyone got all excited and forgot....we live in Houston.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 26 2005, 05:28 PM~4076960
> *AND U WEREN'T GOING 2 SAY ANYTHING ...HUMMMMMMMMMM
> *


I don't know what your talking about :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2005, 06:18 PM~4077321
> *OH YES I WAS! :biggrin:*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Oct 26 2005, 11:26 PM~4079565
> *the creme yellow with a tan top?  I saw that one, looked good
> *


Yes that one. If i was into caddy's i would have bought it since it is real clean.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 07:13 AM~4080667
> *OH YES I WAS!  :biggrin:
> *


I guess you won homie :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

So will anybody be attending *Juiced Car Club's "Halloween Bash & Car Show"* this weekend

Juiced Car Show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 07:42 AM~4080699
> *I guess you won homie :biggrin:
> *


I was just glad that two teams that deserved to go to the world series finally made it even though chicago did way back then in the WWI days. :thumbsup: 

too bad houston got swept under the carpet. :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 07:50 AM~4080719
> *I was just glad that two teams that deserved to go to the world series finally made it even though chicago did way back then in the WWI days.  :thumbsup:
> 
> too bad houston got swept under the carpet.  :biggrin:
> *


Ohhh well there's always next year


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 08:06 AM~4080779
> *Ohhh well there's always next year
> *


  

The next championship i'm ready for is basketball since our football time no vale ........


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 08:07 AM~4080784
> *
> 
> The next championship i'm ready for is basketball since our football time no vale ........
> *


Mayne the Texans have no future in my eyes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 08:10 AM~4080789
> *Mayne the Texans have no future in my eyes
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

by the way its mason park,not mayson


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2005, 08:26 AM~4080844
> *by the way its mason park,not mayson
> *


I was wondering who would be the first person to correct it :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2005, 06:26 AM~4080844
> *by the way its mason park,not mayson
> *


i thought it was HPD park


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 09:10 AM~4080983
> *i thought it was HPD park
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

HPD never jaked me up there. It was the damn constables :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 26 2005, 05:12 PM~4076840
> *ok 8k cause it has sentimental value
> uffin:
> *


Take a look at this I think 8k is a bit much.....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=213689


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda goof?

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users* :0 )
1 Members: *Lord Goofy*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 01:10 PM~4076020
> *I wasnt talking about you..... I was talking about the 50 other ppl that kept sayin "lets roll out" but showd up in there dailys............!
> *


hey pay for my stickers..or buy me some 14s for my lac then ill cruise ..... :uh:..wasnt my idea..but i went..i rather cruise 75th!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 07:47 AM~4081101
> *Que onda goof?
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users :0 )
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2005, 12:43 PM~4075889
> *Im back on days foo'...........
> Hey I have an idea, lets all roll out to Richmond on Sat night in our daily drivers................... :uh:  :uh:
> *


hey why dont you take a cruise down "SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY AVE.!!!!"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Brian..go ask your mod buddys to name this topic Houston Lowriders..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 09:54 AM~4081133
> *:biggrin:
> *


when is the bbq at your canton?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 08:06 AM~4081192
> *when is the bbq at your canton?
> *


when ever you bring the bbq


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 09:58 AM~4081152
> *hey why dont you take a cruise down "SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY AVE.!!!!"
> *


Why dont you grow up!!!!!!!! Are u 12???? :uh: :uh: :uh: Dont you have some action figures to tend to????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 08:07 AM~4081199
> *Why dont you grow up!!!!!!!! Are 12???? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  Dont you have some action figures to tend to????
> *


 ..fool u the one bitchin like a lil girl ....."why u bring your dailys!!!"..that was like a 4 weeks ago


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 09:53 AM~4081128
> *hey pay for my stickers..or buy me some 14s for my lac then ill cruise ..... :uh:..wasnt my idea..but i went..i rather cruise 75th!
> *


I wasnt talking about u but since you brought it up.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 10:08 AM~4081207
> * ..fool u the one bitchin like a lil girl  ....."why u bring your dailys!!!"
> *


Im not the only one that was disapointed. It was a big deal to alot of ppl. "Support,Respect and Unity"
......wordz to live by :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: On "SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY AVE.!!!!" :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ECLIPSE 4 SALE
1998 /Mits/Eclipse/RS
40K original miles, lowering adjustable coils, clear lights / projector lights, 18" chrome wheels. $8,000.00 obo
Need to sell ASAP. 713-569-1037 - Nadya


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 10:07 AM~4081197
> *when ever you bring the bbq
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 09:53 AM~4081128
> *hey pay for my stickers..or buy me some 14s for my lac then ill cruise ..... :uh:..wasnt my idea..but i went..i rather cruise 75th!
> *


Which stickers do you need, I may be able to help you out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 10:00 AM~4081157
> *Hey Brian..go ask your mod buddys to name this topic Houston Lowriders..
> *


Coming right up! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2005, 06:18 PM~4077321
> *that hoe ain't right
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 10:29 AM~4081289
> *Coming right up!  :cheesy:
> *


so you had the name changed??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 10:30 AM~4081299
> *so you had the name changed??
> *


i'm not a mod :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 10:34 AM~4081319
> *i'm not a mod :dunno:
> *


Or so you say :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 10:34 AM~4081319
> *i'm not a mod :dunno:
> *


You talk like you have the "hook up". :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 09:30 AM~4081299
> *so you had the name changed??
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 10:35 AM~4081327
> *You talk like you have the "hook up". :biggrin:
> *


the only hook i have is on my fishing pole :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2005, 10:35 AM~4081328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 10:36 AM~4081340
> *the only hook i have is on my fishing pole :dunno:
> *


Don't lie you know you don't fish


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 10:36 AM~4081340
> *the only hook i have is on my fishing pole :dunno:
> *


I have a chicken bone on a string with no hook


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 10:37 AM~4081347
> *Don't lie you know you don't fish
> *


Gracias my wife :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 08:07 AM~4081199
> *Why dont you grow up!!!!!!!! Are u 12???? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  Dont you have some action figures to tend to????
> *


boy said action figures 

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so what about them Astros?

























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lmao @ this topic today


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 10:41 AM~4081379
> *boy said action figures
> 
> :0
> *


Hey Ken are you down to go cruise on "SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY AVE.!!!!" This weekend? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 08:43 AM~4081394
> *Hey Ken are you down to go cruise on "SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY AVE.!!!!" This weekend?          :cheesy:
> *


nah i dont have insurance


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey ex214 why dont u take your daily work car to the park


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 10:40 AM~4081369
> *Gracias my hero
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 10:44 AM~4081398
> *nah i dont have insurance
> *


I thought you always stayed strapped :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 27 2005, 10:42 AM~4081384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lmao @ this topic today
> *


Its all about "Support,Respect and Unity"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 10:45 AM~4081406
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 10:48 AM~4081420
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 10:44 AM~4081398
> *nah i dont have insurance
> *


You can use mine, I'll get another from Kinkos


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lord Goofy, PROVOK, Liv4Lacs, Senor_Magic, EX214GIRL, 83Coupe, Juiced CoupeD, Crazy Judith


3 NINJAS!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 08:46 AM~4081412
> *Its all about "Support,Respect and Unity"
> *


always..to those who it applies to


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 27 2005, 10:51 AM~4081440
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lord Goofy, PROVOK, Liv4Lacs, Senor_Magic, EX214GIRL, 83Coupe, Juiced CoupeD, Crazy Judith
> 3 NINJAS!
> *


Ninja #1

:scrutinize: 
/\__I
/\


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 10:53 AM~4081457
> *always..to those who it applies to
> *


Good point!  now go play!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 10:45 AM~4081405
> *hey ex214 why dont u take your daily work car to the park
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

And dont forget to play nice Goofy!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 27 2005, 10:57 AM~4081478
> *
> *


Turn that frown upside down friend! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 10:58 AM~4081488
> *Turn that frown upside down friend!  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 08:57 AM~4081479
> *And dont forget to play nice Goofy!
> *


YES MAME...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 11:01 AM~4081507
> *YES MAME...
> *


Dont forget your StarWars sweater is chilly willy today!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 09:03 AM~4081522
> *Dont forget your StarWars sweater is chilly willy today!
> *


  ..OLD NEWS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 11:05 AM~4081528
> * ..OLD NEWS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

This is just wrong! Katrina Photo award winner......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 11:11 AM~4081573
> *This is just wrong! Katrina Photo award winner......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

lmmfao!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 11:11 AM~4081573
> *This is just wrong! Katrina Photo award winner......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 27 2005, 08:46 AM~4081411
> *I thought you always stayed strapped  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said star wars sweater


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 11:21 AM~4081657
> *:uh:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Ellie, look what I found.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

so you guys think the rumor was true?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 27 2005, 11:22 AM~4081675
> *so you guys think the rumor was true?
> *


nope, White Sox was the better team.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah but you gotta admit it didn't look like the astros put there heart in it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The club had some set backs and was shut down for 2004.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Oct 27 2005, 11:24 AM~4081693
> *Yeah but you gotta admit it didn't look like the astros put there heart in it
> *


i thought it was because the roof was open :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 11:22 AM~4081673
> *Ellie, look what I found.
> 
> 
> ...



thats my baby!!!!!!!


I miss it... :tears: :tears: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: car thieves

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 11:22 AM~4081673
> *Ellie, look what I found.
> 
> 
> ...



I was down with the skinny whites!
:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 27 2005, 11:32 AM~4081750
> *I was down with the skinny whites!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: and all your lolows have been RWD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 11:35 AM~4081764
> *:thumbsup: and all your lolows have been RWD
> *


best way to roll.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 11:35 AM~4081764
> *:thumbsup: and all your lolows have been RWD
> *


the picture was taken in 92 or 93
This car had 1 pump: front/back & pancake
whole interior had bisquit tuck!
Old school Supremes.

Sorry to disappoint you Brian, but I hooked up an Escort too :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 11:36 AM~4081767
> *best way to roll.
> *


The only way!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 27 2005, 11:40 AM~4081796
> *the picture was taken in 92 or 93
> This car had 1 pump: front/back & pancake
> whole interior had bisquit tuck!
> ...


Its okay we were all young..... I used to roll disks n vogues :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 11:36 AM~4081767
> *best way to roll.
> *


Yes, yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

One of my favorite Regals back in the days.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Remember this club?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 11:54 AM~4081894
> *Remember this club?
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne that shits old


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 11:52 AM~4081879
> *One of my favorite Regals back in the days.
> 
> 
> ...


Had a homeboy that copied that Regal's paint scheme on his TownCar


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 11:55 AM~4081901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't that trokita get redone in Candy red like two years later


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 11:55 AM~4081901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that Mustang on D's :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 05:45 AM~4080709
> *So will anybody be attending Juiced Car Club's "Halloween Bash & Car Show" this weekend
> 
> Juiced Car Show
> *


yea... i think im a go.. bring sum sickness over to the show


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2005, 12:04 PM~4081975
> *yea... i think im a go.. bring sum sickness over to the show
> *


guess i'll see you there, you bring the food :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 09:57 AM~4081920
> *Didn't that trokita get redone in Candy red like two years later
> *


i believe it still the same.. i remember that truck from when i was at stevenson middle school.. his daughter went there and she sumtimes got dropped off 2 school in it....pretty clean ass truck...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 10:05 AM~4081984
> *guess i'll see you there, you bring the food :biggrin:
> *


fuck dat.. ill bring sum teddy grahams again.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2005, 12:08 PM~4082011
> *fuck dat.. ill bring sum teddy grahams again.....
> *


 :cheesy: Cool


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 09:53 AM~4081457
> *always..to those who it applies to
> *


yeah its give and take....you cant expect it if you dont give it. nah'mean


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here are some more pics of the 78 cutty.

and some pics of the Escort... that car just quit running one day, no one could revive it. Had like 5 mechanics look at it, finally junked it for 200 bucks!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2005, 11:04 AM~4081975
> *yea... i think im a go.. bring sum sickness over to the show
> *



Cool...maybe me too.. If I keep being out in the sun , I'll be rid of that pasty white glow in no time!! HAHAHA


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 27 2005, 12:21 PM~4082130
> *Cool...maybe me too.. If I keep being out in the sun , I'll be rid of that pasty white glow in no time!! HAHAHA
> *


You know you'll be there, can't stay away from Car Shows


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 09:52 AM~4081879
> *One of my favorite Regals back in the days.
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that clown,he couldnt hop so he three wheel when he got clowned


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 11:23 AM~4082145
> *You know you'll be there, can't stay away from Car Shows
> *


si'mon


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 27 2005, 12:26 PM~4082172
> *si'mon
> *


Don't worry I'll bring the cigarillos this time, what kind you fumar


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2005, 10:24 AM~4082152
> *i remember that clown,he could hop so he three wheel when he gotr clowned
> *


he rolled wit latin dreams


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 08:12 AM~4081225
> *Im not the only one that was disapointed. It was a big deal to alot of ppl. "Support,Respect and Unity"
> ......wordz to live by :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  On "SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY AVE.!!!!" :uh:  :uh:
> *


how bout(((Integrity)))


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2005, 12:33 PM~4082224
> *how bout(((Integrity)))
> *


None of it applies in Houston… Even if you have built a great repoir nation wide, coast to coast!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 10:43 AM~4082290
> *None of it applies in Houston… Even if you have built a great repoir nation wide, coast to coast!
> *


i hear u,,most important word for everything...


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

^ Why's that?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2005, 12:46 PM~4082317
> *i hear u,,most important word for everything...
> *


Amen  



Oh, and charge that cordless


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2005, 10:24 AM~4082152
> *i remember that clown,he couldnt hop so he three wheel when he got clowned
> *


he used to be on richmond all the time i remember that car...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Him and the Orange Regal with the tan top.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2005, 10:46 AM~4082317
> *i hear u,,most important word for everything...
> *


my most important word is............................ :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 10:52 AM~4082362
> *Him and the Orange Regal with the tan top.
> *


what about that gay ass baby blue fleet with the ds with the white boy driving


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 12:52 PM~4082368
> *my most important word is............................ :dunno:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 11:27 AM~4082180
> *Don't worry I'll bring the cigarillos this time, what kind you fumar
> *


I am pretty flexible....nomas que no sean Camels.!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 12:54 PM~4082381
> *what about that gay ass baby blue fleet with the ds with the white boy driving
> *


He wasnt half as bad as that half breed with the chop top MC :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 10:56 AM~4082400
> *He wasnt half as bad as that half breed with the chop top MC :biggrin:
> *


i miss my mc


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 12:56 PM~4082400
> *He wasnt half as bad as that half breed with the chop top MC :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:0 :0 half breed...


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 10:56 AM~4082400
> *He wasnt half as bad as that half breed with the chop top MC :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 27 2005, 10:57 AM~4082411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cant u see this is a drop top conversion.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brb i got a button to go push


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 12:56 PM~4082407
> *i miss my mc
> *


I still miss that fleetwood


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 12:58 PM~4082432
> *brb i got a button to go push
> *


Oh shit I think my forman just heard me bust out laughing!! LMFAO!! That was good.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 09:52 AM~4081879
> *One of my favorite Regals back in the days.
> 
> 
> ...


He used to roll with us in Latin dreams then he went to Mirror of Dreams..if im not mistaking he sold the car to some guy in tampa


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 12:57 PM~4082416
> *cant u see this is a drop top conversion.
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 27 2005, 12:02 PM~4082466
> *He used to roll with us in Latin dreams then he went to Mirror of Dreams..if im not mistaking he sold the car to some guy in tampa
> *


Now it's in Tampa Dreams :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 27 2005, 12:55 PM~4082391
> *I am pretty flexible....nomas que no sean Camels.!!!
> *


Damn homie Camel Turkish Gold is what I usually smoke


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 12:17 PM~4082578
> *Damn homie Camel Turkish Gold is what I usually smoke
> *


Hey ill try most things at least once


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2005, 07:26 AM~4080844
> *by the way its mason park,not mayson
> *


I didn't know we were on a spelling [email protected]#t, tournament eh............ :thumbsdown: :scrutinize:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 27 2005, 01:29 PM~4082684
> *I didn't know we were on a spelling [email protected]#t, tournament eh............ :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 01:47 PM~4082819
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 27 2005, 01:29 PM~4082684
> *I didn't know we were on a spelling [email protected]#t, tournament eh............ :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:
> *


Speeking of that I spelled repoir wrong its "rapport". :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Whats up with Firmelows having the name changed every day?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2005, 12:36 PM~4083124
> *Whats up with Firmelows having the name changed every day?
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 06:10 AM~4080789
> *Mayne the Texans have no future in my eyes
> *


good thing i did not renew my season ticket this year...they would have been a waste of money :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 02:34 PM~4083114
> *Speeking of that I spelled repoir wrong its "rapport". :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 08:42 AM~4081383
> *so what about them Astros?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What is your chi-ill connection?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2005, 03:17 PM~4083362
> *What is your chi-ill connection?
> *


Born there, lived there, still have family there. was glad to see them make it, was glad the astros also did.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 27 2005, 09:57 AM~4081920
> *Didn't that trokita get redone in Candy red like two years later
> *


thats Vinnie truck no he still has it got a bed tilt in 99


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 01:21 PM~4083389
> *Born there, lived there, still have family there.  was glad to see them make it, was glad the astros also did.
> *



torn btw torn cities :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2005, 03:29 PM~4083432
> *torn btw torn cities :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  it was like the civil war for me. :tears:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 01:30 PM~4083437
> *:biggrin:    it was like the civil war for me. :tears:
> *


seemed you were leaning more towards the sox's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2005, 03:32 PM~4083448
> *seemed you were leaning more towards the sox's
> *


yes.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 03:13 PM~4083338
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 27 2005, 01:36 PM~4083124
> *Whats up with Firmelows having the name changed every day?
> *


i havnt changed a thing man


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I know the Astros Lost and all but........... HOW BOUT THEM WHITE SOX!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 27 2005, 03:43 PM~4083499
> *i havnt changed a thing man
> *


I thought the person who starts the tread is the only one that can ask to have it changed??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 27 2005, 03:54 PM~4083566
> *I know the Astros Lost and all but........... HOW BOUT THEM WHITE SOX!
> *


 :burn: :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 02:54 PM~4083567
> *I thought the person who starts the tread is the only one that can ask to have it changed??
> *


i thought so to but i havnt asked for anything to be changed? go figure


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 27 2005, 02:54 PM~4083566
> *I know the Astros Lost and all but........... HOW BOUT THEM WHITE SOX!
> *


dammmm wassup with the gay sh!t........dammm the white sox have it that bad?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 27 2005, 03:59 PM~4083603
> *dammmm wassup with the gay sh!t........dammm the white sox have it that bad?
> *


i'm going to have to put that in off topic to settle everyone down. lol! damn.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i see mac2lac on here....i thought they took ur access away?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey John it's Cathy, Michael wanted me to post that on here for him, they still got him on lock down at work......just thought you guys would could use a good laugh....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 27 2005, 04:03 PM~4083630
> *Hey John it's Cathy, Michael wanted me to post that on here for him, they still got him on lock down at work......just thought you guys would could use a good laugh....
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry4083625


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2005, 03:03 PM~4083633
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry4083625
> *


yeah i saw it already lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 27 2005, 03:58 PM~4083593
> *i thought so to but i havnt asked for anything to be changed? go figure
> *


Es el cucuuy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 27 2005, 11:29 AM~4082684
> *I didn't know we were on a spelling [email protected]#t, tournament eh............ :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 10:52 AM~4081879
> *One of my favorite Regals back in the days.
> 
> 
> ...




that was my friend's car. his name was sany and we use to be apart of Latin Dreams Deep Down South car club.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone remember RS2000


it was a little hatchback that radio shack sponsored for stereo shit. he used to creep richmond



that bitch was throwed


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 05:06 PM~4084349
> *anyone remember RS2000
> it was a little hatchback that radio shack sponsored for stereo shit. he used to creep richmond
> that bitch was throwed
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 27 2005, 11:29 AM~4082684
> *I didn't know we were on a spelling [email protected]#t, tournament eh............ :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:
> *


:uh: next time get it right


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 27 2005, 12:02 PM~4082466
> *He used to roll with us in Latin dreams then he went to Mirror of Dreams..if im not mistaking he sold the car to some guy in tampa
> *


[/B]When the car went to Tampa it had a LATIN DREAMS DEEP DOWN SOUTH sticker on it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 27 2005, 06:48 PM~4084686
> *:uh:
> *


 I agree with ya Kenny is a -->


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2005, 11:54 AM~4081894
> *Remember this club?
> 
> 
> ...


who use to be in that club i knew the prez victor chea thats my homie from back in tha day


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 07:58 AM~4081152
> *hey why dont you take a cruise down "SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY AVE.!!!!"
> *


 :nono:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

anybody remember this car from 2000-01?
candy cobalt blue on center gold zeniths?
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember the honda what u know about the NF ham


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2005, 07:08 PM~4085663
> *I agree with ya Kenny is a  -->
> 
> 
> ...


do you remember the fuckin rs 2000 or not


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2005, 02:28 PM~4083805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 28 2005, 06:45 AM~4087078
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


lets go gamble tonite...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 05:06 PM~4084349
> *anyone remember RS2000
> it was a little hatchback that radio shack sponsored for stereo shit. he used to creep richmond
> that bitch was throwed
> *


I remember that bitch. Wasn't he like a pizza delivery guy. That bitch was crazy. Had speaker on his grill.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 27 2005, 06:36 PM~4085006
> *:uh: next time get it right
> *


say Mosca, if u have issues ese u know were to find me, I'm not down with writing smaka on la computa like u eh...............Dont't hide behind tha computa to speak your mind, do it in person like a real man.  by tha way this will be the last post on this subject, I have more productive things to do then just sit here and play childish games with a grown man. :nono:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 28 2005, 07:20 AM~4087183
> *say Mosca, if u have issues ese u know were to find me, I'm not down with writing smaka on la computa like u eh...............Dont't hide behind tha computa to speak your mind, do it in person like a real man.  by tha way this will be the last post on this subject, I have more productive things to do then just sit here and play childish games with a grown man. :nono:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2005, 08:09 PM~4086109
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 28 2005, 06:45 AM~4087078
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

LATIN ... is Rompe gonna hook it up with the chorizo :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2005, 04:06 PM~4084349
> *anyone remember RS2000
> it was a little hatchback that radio shack sponsored for stereo shit. he used to creep richmond
> that bitch was throwed
> *


lol yea i remeber that foo!...he tried 2 clown me one day down richmond ave...with that big Radio Shack sticker on his window!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 28 2005, 09:14 AM~4087587
> *lol yea i remeber that foo!...he tried 2 clown me one day down richmond ave...with that big Radio Shack sticker on his window!!!
> *


yea for being radio shack equipment it used to beat!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2005, 10:31 AM~4087676
> *yea for being radio shack equipment it used to beat!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 28 2005, 09:41 AM~4087732
> *:uh:
> *


dont u have some employees to boss around or fire????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone have the number or web address for usa motersports in SA?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

1USAMOTORSPORTSUSA.COM


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2005, 09:58 AM~4087512
> *LATIN ... is Rompe gonna hook it up with the chorizo :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


naw, i probably won't even make it to this one.......gotta play all weekend and plan on doing it up crown style


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

but maybe i can "hook" it up chorizo style just for you? j/k


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2005, 09:58 AM~4087512
> *LATIN ... is Rompe gonna hook it up with the chorizo :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


I was just wondering how many people on here actually listen to these artists? I keep hearing about downtown stuff with POP and this and its all spanish acts. Just wondering cause when I am around everyone I usually hear rap and I myself am into rock....the only spanish I listen to is at quinceañeras. And thats more mexican that tejano.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2005, 10:44 AM~4087750
> *dont u have some employees to boss around or fire????
> *


i had to let one go today, cause he gave me this look :uh: ...... :cheesy:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 28 2005, 11:44 AM~4088185
> *I was just wondering how many people on here actually listen to these artists?  I keep hearing about downtown stuff with POP and this and its all spanish acts.  Just wondering cause when I am around everyone I usually hear rap and I myself am into rock....the only spanish I listen to is at quinceañeras.  And thats more mexican that tejano.
> *


that's not really tejano....it's more basic roots four piece conjunto. but i listen to it all. mostly jam to whatever i'm in the mood for at the time. no real preference?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura+Oct 28 2005, 12:37 PM~4088113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 28 2005, 12:44 PM~4088185
> *I was just wondering how many people on here actually listen to these artists?  I keep hearing about downtown stuff with POP and this and its all spanish acts.  Just wondering cause when I am around everyone I usually hear rap and I myself am into rock....the only spanish I listen to is at quinceañeras.  And thats more mexican that tejano.
> *


I listen to everything .... and at the downtown functions ... those are just headliners ... party 104.9 dj's the rest of the time (when the artists are not on stage)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 28 2005, 11:48 AM~4088212
> *i had to let one go today, cause he gave me this look :uh: ...... :cheesy:
> *


If thats all it took I woulda been fired a long time ago...of course I didnt make that face until after probation...Then they cant just fire u with no reason. Well not supposed but in TX they can fire u whenever just like you can quit whenever. Except they expect "the common courtesy" of a 2 weeks notice ahahahaha they didnt give me a 2 week notice at my previous job when I got fired.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 28 2005, 11:51 AM~4088239
> *If thats all it took I woulda been fired a long time ago...of course I didnt make that face until after probation...Then they cant just fire u with no reason.  Well not supposed but in TX they can fire u whenever just like you can quit whenever.  Except they expect "the common courtesy" of a 2 weeks notice ahahahaha they didnt give me a 2 week notice at my previous job when I got fired.
> *


like I always say "its a cold world out there".....cause I ain't fixing to be explaining or training somebody who doesn't know what hard work is all about


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 28 2005, 10:58 AM~4088309
> *like I always say "its a cold world out there".....cause I ain't fixing to be explaining or training somebody who doesn't know what hard work is all about
> *


work smart not hard!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2005, 01:50 PM~4088693
> *work smart not hard!
> *


don't you have a button to push :uh:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2005, 12:56 PM~4088743
> *don't you have a button to push  :uh:
> *


 :0 yours?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 28 2005, 11:48 AM~4088212
> *i had to let one go today, cause he gave me this look :uh: ...... :cheesy:
> *


Just be happy you don't work for a beuracracy I have an employee who has been in the process to be fired since JUNE and he is still here. Five months to fire some one. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 28 2005, 11:56 AM~4088743
> *don't you have a button to push  :uh:
> *


fwd the phone and get you boss a cup of coffee


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2005, 02:32 PM~4088967
> *fwd the phone and get you boss a cup of coffee
> *


sir, yessir :salute: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2005, 12:50 PM~4088693
> *work smart not hard!
> *


i work smart, thats why i'm on here fucking off :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yessssssssssssssssssssssss its friday


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Oct 28 2005, 07:20 AM~4087183
> *say Mosca, if u have issues ese u know were to find me, I'm not down with writing smaka on la computa like u eh...............Dont't hide behind tha computa to speak your mind, do it in person like a real man.  by tha way this will be the last post on this subject, I have more productive things to do then just sit here and play childish games with a grown man. :nono:
> *


 ,if i offended u well to bad this a forum and everything goes..if u want to make shit out shit,well bring homie,,i aint got time to play street fighter anymore,but if want to take me there,put your gun down and face me!!i hope i am being bold enough on this subject!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The soaps come on around noon ....thats when my sister is glued to the TV. 

I work smart too. I have to make up for my lazy day by excercising in the evenings.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i need a beer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 28 2005, 02:53 PM~4090012
> *i need a beer.
> *


ill buy u one baby


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I need a joint... ok a beer will do...being broke sux..Payday aint til Monday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2005, 01:50 PM~4088693
> *work smart not hard!
> *


Amen!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2005, 02:53 PM~4090016
> *ill buy u one baby
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2005, 03:38 PM~4090264
> *:0
> *


ill buy you one too


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2005, 04:21 PM~4090523
> *ill buy you one too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i dont buy drinks :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2005, 06:07 PM~4090994
> *i dont buy drinks :dunno:
> *


cheapass!! j/k lol :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2005, 08:07 PM~4090994
> *i dont buy drinks :dunno:
> *


guess thats why i never get laid


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2005, 06:09 PM~4091004
> *guess thats why i never get laid
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 28 2005, 03:11 PM~4089719
> *,if i offended u well to bad this a forum and everything goes..if u want to make shit out shit,well bring homie,,i aint got time to play street fighter anymore,but if want to take me there,put your gun down and face me!!i hope i am being bold enough on this subject!!!!
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hey conrad when that vid commin to tha screen


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone on here going to San AN and returning between now and Wed?? That'll be the only way to get my cam back from the EX for Los Magnificos...She says she still hasnt gotten the money order for shipping. I need it. I want it. DAMN it!!


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2005, 10:18 PM~4092095
> *hey conrad when that vid commin to tha screen
> *


It's on tha works, should be out in two weeks... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I need a favor. If anyone has the app. for the Magnificos show, please fax it to me if possible. pm me if you can help.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I guess if anyone was going they would have gone by now.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 29 2005, 01:06 PM~4094591
> *I guess if anyone was going they would have gone by now.
> *


My thoughts exactly :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 29 2005, 05:59 PM~4096138
> *My thoughts exactly  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

slim mayne u on late?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cuz i aint got shit to do


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 29 2005, 11:53 PM~4097554
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :guns: :banghead: :machinegun: 

Its all to the good...me n Los are taking a road trip on Monday. That camera shall be MINE muahahahhahahahh. Too bad my dad didnt let us borrow the quad cab. I guess we gonna be Trick or Treating in San An. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2005, 08:24 AM~4098526
> *:guns:  :banghead:  :machinegun:
> 
> Its all to the good...me n Los are taking a road trip on Monday.  That camera shall be MINE muahahahhahahahh.  Too bad my dad didnt let us borrow the quad cab.  I guess we gonna be Trick or Treating in San An. :biggrin:
> *


dammmmmm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anything going on today


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Brian ... you working today?!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2005, 02:33 PM~4100016
> *anything going on today
> *


X-rayin? Or you have a day off for once


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 30 2005, 02:48 PM~4100107
> * sup Brian ... you working today?!
> *


Im on days for a lil bit........ So no work tonight :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2005, 02:52 PM~4100132
> *Im on days for a lil bit........ So no work tonight  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2005, 12:50 PM~4100119
> *X-rayin? Or you have a day off for once
> *


went ahead and agreed to 8 hrs ot this weekend. :uh: 


u taking the lac to the park?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2005, 03:02 PM~4100191
> *went ahead and agreed to 8 hrs ot this weekend.  :uh:
> u taking the lac to the park?
> *


Not today....... u takin the 64?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2005, 01:04 PM~4100199
> *Not today....... u takin the 64?
> *


nah prolly not who knows i havent been outside is it cloudy


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

its cloudy and today was the Juiced show at Allen Samuels....I dunno if anyone will be at the park unless they go there from the show. It is cloudy though...the sun would peek out from behind the lcouds off and on. Looked like it was going to rain. It hasnt yet.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

DAMN!!! SO THEY CHANGED THE TITLE FROM "WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND?" TO "HOUSTON LOWRIDERS"? HOUSTON COMING UP MAING!! HAHA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NAW ONE OF THEM DRANK ALL THE HATERAID AND HATED ALL OVER THE NAME.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Oct 30 2005, 06:43 PM~4101138
> *DAMN!!! SO THEY CHANGED THE TITLE FROM "WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND?" TO "HOUSTON LOWRIDERS"? HOUSTON COMING UP MAING!! HAHA
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Oct 30 2005, 04:43 PM~4101138
> *DAMN!!! SO THEY CHANGED THE TITLE FROM "WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND?" TO "HOUSTON LOWRIDERS"? HOUSTON COMING UP MAING!! HAHA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 31 2005, 09:06 AM~4105444
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what's up goof.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 07:25 AM~4105506
> *what's up goof.
> *


Here at the house... taking a brake from work...........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey me too....off mon-wed. Just got back from San An so tired as fuckall!! Left at midnight and got back in morning rush hour traffic. The digicam is now in my posession muahahahahah!!

Well its off to sleep now and then go with Los to Marcs shop to help him out with his car...gotta return the favor nah'mean?

Peace. Oneluv.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i thought your ex lived in el valle?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 09:12 AM~4105714
> *i thought your ex lived in el valle?
> *


Thats her hometown, she was there til about 1.5 weeks ago. She is staying with her cousin Georgina in San Antonio now. The ex says that there are alot more Graphic Design jobs on Monster from San An so she may end up staying there permanently. Right now though she is trying to get whatever job she can get.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2005, 08:08 AM~4105704
> *hey me too....off mon-wed.  Just got back from San An so tired as fuckall!!  Left at midnight and got back in morning rush hour traffic.  The digicam is now in my posession muahahahahah!!
> 
> Well its off to sleep now and then go with Los to Marcs shop to help him out with his car...gotta return the favor nah'mean?
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: wuz up al....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2005, 09:17 AM~4105736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Chistoso...no luv for you homie ahahah


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

right now i cant tell whats up or down....I need some rest. Havent slept.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2005, 10:16 AM~4105731
> *Thats her hometown, she was there til about 1.5 weeks ago. She is staying with her cousin Georgina in San Antonio now.  The ex says that there are alot more Graphic Design jobs on Monster from San An so she may end up staying there permanently.  Right now though she is trying to get whatever job she can get.
> *


  

i'm dealing with insurance right now, new truck got hit. :tears:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2005, 08:18 AM~4105741
> *Chistoso...no luv for you homie ahahah
> *


  .... :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2005, 09:20 AM~4105752
> * .... :angry:
> *


Damn homie...you know much love for ya dawg. no se enoje.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 09:19 AM~4105750
> *
> 
> i'm dealing with insurance right now, new truck got hit.  :tears:
> *


yeah I heard about that...thats messed up homie. Its more messed up cause you were really taking care of that truck to have some other driver wreck into it!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2005, 08:24 AM~4105760
> *Damn homie...you know much love for ya dawg.  no se enoje.
> *


  .ha....tell los to holla at me..im off today


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2005, 09:28 AM~4105770
> * .ha....tell los to holla at me..im off today
> *


aiight but that homie is asleep...my soldier went with me to San An so we both dog tired. We gonna crash for a few and hit you up....hes off too goes back to work Wed so trying to hurry up and get the green 64 set. Be at Mark shop later today.
I'm out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2005, 10:26 AM~4105766
> *yeah I heard about that...thats messed up homie.  Its more messed up cause you were really taking care of that truck to have some other driver wreck into it!!
> *


:tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whos talkin about cruising saturday night.


i hear theres a new cadillac fleetwood in town  




:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone recognize this pimp?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Oct 30 2005, 06:43 PM~4101138
> *DAMN!!! SO THEY CHANGED THE TITLE FROM "WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND?" TO "HOUSTON LOWRIDERS"? HOUSTON COMING UP MAING!! HAHA
> *


they need to put in all caps ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 31 2005, 11:01 AM~4105887
> *they need to put in all caps ...
> *


 :uh: can't make everyone happy


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 11:29 AM~4105997
> *:uh:  can't make everyone happy
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 08:37 AM~4105796
> *:tears:
> *


i got an idea...go ahead and file the claim for the insurance to fix the truck, get the check pass it to me and swoop up these 22s


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2005, 11:49 AM~4106079
> *i got an idea...go ahead and file the claim for the insurance to fix the truck, get the check pass it to me and swoop up these 22s
> 
> *


 :nono:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 09:37 AM~4105796
> *:tears:
> *


That hit aint that bad


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 31 2005, 12:23 PM~4106250
> *That hit aint that bad
> *


it is when the bed is not lined up and the tailgate won't go down + it being new and damaged.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 11:29 AM~4106281
> *it is when the bed is not lined up and the tailgate won't go down + it being new and damaged.
> *


I fix shit hit WAY harder than that on tha daily. That hit aint that bad :machinegun: :tears:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 10:37 AM~4105796
> *:tears:
> *


Damn that shit is fucked up, you gave the fool a beat down right


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I will be interviewed on Mega 101 by the Mexicanz, hopefully tomorrow morning between 7 and 8am! (date and time not set in stone yet)
Ill keep ya'll updated so ya'll can listen in and hear me make a fool of myself.


:roflmao: :0 :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 31 2005, 01:45 PM~4106736
> *I will be interviewed on Mega 101 by the Mexicanz, hopefully tomorrow morning between 7 and 8am! (date and time not set in stone yet)
> Ill keep ya'll updated so ya'll can listen in and hear me make a fool of myself.
> 
> ...


make sure to give a shout out to the Houston Lowriders topic :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 31 2005, 01:45 PM~4106736
> *I will be interviewed on Mega 101 by the Mexicanz, hopefully tomorrow morning between 7 and 8am! (date and time not set in stone yet)
> Ill keep ya'll updated so ya'll can listen in and hear me make a fool of myself.
> 
> ...


Are we allowed to call in and say stupid shit about you :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 31 2005, 01:46 PM~4106745
> *Are we allowed to call in and say stupid shit about you :biggrin:
> *



You have to!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 31 2005, 12:45 PM~4106736
> *I will be interviewed on Mega 101 by the Mexicanz, hopefully tomorrow morning between 7 and 8am! (date and time not set in stone yet)
> Ill keep ya'll updated so ya'll can listen in and hear me make a fool of myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 31 2005, 01:46 PM~4106748
> *You have to!
> *


Saaaaweeeeet what's the numbah so we can all call in


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Just got a call from their producer, its on for Wednesday on the 7 o'clock hour!

remember Wednesday at 7!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 31 2005, 01:51 PM~4106785
> *Just got a call from their producer, its on for Wednesday on the 7 o'clock hour!
> 
> remember Wednesday at 7!!!!
> *


Sweeeet! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

713-212-MEGA 

I think...

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 09:37 AM~4105796
> *:tears:
> *


Orale I got a matching one on the other side...A lady backed out of a parking space at China Border and hit me...Never even looked back to see my black heap was there. Good thing she was coming out at an angle or else if she had backed straight out she would have hit my passenger door.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Destroy all that which is evil. So that which is good may flourish. And Shepards we shall be, for thee my lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. We shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be.
In nomine Patris, et Filius, Spiritus sanctus

Veritas + Aequitas


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 31 2005, 02:46 PM~4107298
> *Destroy all that which is evil. So that which is good may flourish. And Shepards we shall be, for thee my lord, for thee. Power hath descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. We shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be.
> In nomine Patris, et Filius, Spiritus sanctus
> 
> ...


Ummmm Dualhex you have a double :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 31 2005, 11:47 AM~4106751
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

why is it a double i just stated his signature i didnt make it my signature and if i did that then yes i would be a double but i am not senor... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 31 2005, 02:50 PM~4107331
> *Ummmm Dualhex you have a double :uh:
> *


i know, i had to read that twice. ice block is going minister on us. :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 31 2005, 02:52 PM~4107354
> *why is it a double i just stated his signature i didnt make it my signature and if i did that then yes i would be a double but i am not senor... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


testy, testy somebody give this boy a pill of the chill variety


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 31 2005, 02:55 PM~4107373
> *testy, testy somebody give this boy a pill of the chill variety
> *


nonsense i am no where near upset i have tacos!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WWAAAZAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 31 2005, 02:57 PM~4107383
> *nonsense i am no where near upset i have tacos!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn and you can't share, that's messed up...ohhh well Timmy Chan's here I come


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Man Magic are you following me or what...I go off MySpace and came her...BOOM your her too! Are you stalking me? LOL I still love ya though!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 31 2005, 03:02 PM~4107414
> *Man Magic are you following me or what...I go off MySpace and came her...BOOM your her too! Are you stalking me? LOL I still love ya though!
> *


I follow you everywhere mijita, muahahahaha


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 31 2005, 02:59 PM~4107395
> *WWAAAZAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> *


Waaaaazaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Ummm...I'd hope not EVERYWHERE......


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wassup : EX214GIRL, WitchBlade_TE, Senor_Magic, McHam, Ice Block


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 31 2005, 03:04 PM~4107429
> *Waaaaazaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
> *


waaaaaaaaassssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :tongue:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 31 2005, 03:05 PM~4107431
> *Ummm...I'd hope not EVERYWHERE......
> *


Ohhh but yes everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 31 2005, 03:07 PM~4107450
> *waaaaaaaaassssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :tongue:
> *


 :tongue: WaaaaaaaaZaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Wuzzzup LOS! Well...I'll talk to ya'll later..I'm hungry..I read something about taco's and timmy chans and then I realized man I'm pretty hungry! Later ya'll MUAH!!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 31 2005, 03:12 PM~4107479
> *Wuzzzup LOS! Well...I'll talk to ya'll later..I'm hungry..I read something about taco's and timmy chans and then I realized man I'm pretty hungry! Later ya'll MUAH!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yup I'm hungry too. I might roll by timmy's or I might just buy some little caesar's. I dont like waiting in line at timmy's though.too many crack heads out there bummin fer cash.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

damn magic i think we made some people hungry! lol


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 31 2005, 02:12 PM~4107479
> *Wuzzzup LOS! Well...I'll talk to ya'll later..I'm hungry..I read something about taco's and timmy chans and then I realized man I'm pretty hungry! Later ya'll MUAH!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 so what you gonna get ? Timmy's or tacos?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 31 2005, 03:17 PM~4107510
> *damn magic i think we made some people hungry! lol
> *


you all are killing me. no mas good food, doc put me on a lowfat diet due to my triglycerides.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Oct 31 2005, 03:17 PM~4107510
> *damn magic i think we made some people hungry! lol
> *


Ohhh well at least I'm not the only one anymore


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 03:23 PM~4107555
> *you all are killing me.  no mas good food, doc put me on a lowfat diet due to my triglycerides.
> *


Damn and I was gonna say lets go to Timmy's or Spanky's


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 02:23 PM~4107555
> *you all are killing me.  no mas good food, doc put me on a lowfat diet due to my triglycerides.
> *


Damn that sucks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 31 2005, 03:25 PM~4107567
> *Damn and I was gonna say lets go to Timmy's or Spanky's
> *


can't do that for a long while.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ill see you in a bit Latin, Im out...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 31 2005, 03:27 PM~4107585
> *Ill see you in a bit Latin, Im out...
> *


ok


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

gotta go see yall later. Or at da show show !!!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

yo, magico ill be at la casa until about 4 then after 5 ill be herrre if ya get bizored...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 31 2005, 01:25 PM~4107567
> *Damn and I was gonna say how about you spank me...
> *


eww ur sick...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Oct 31 2005, 01:27 PM~4107585
> *Ill see you in a bit Latin, Im out...
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Oct 31 2005, 03:05 PM~4107434
> *wassup :  EX214GIRL, WitchBlade_TE, Senor_Magic, McHam, Ice Block
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 31 2005, 03:42 PM~4107669
> *eww ur sick...
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 31 2005, 03:41 PM~4107660
> *WUZ UP HTOWN
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 31 2005, 01:46 PM~4107700
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2005, 03:47 PM~4107711
> *:uh:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2005, 03:42 PM~4107675
> *:ugh:
> *


Spokes N Juice delivery :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Oct 31 2005, 05:05 PM~4108197
> *:biggrin:
> *


life is good :biggrin: 

repair for vehicle: 1307.11  
pain & suffering: 750 :dunno: 
extra money for rental based on 4 days: 150 :happysad: 
Tu Padre with 9 extra bills in his pocket....PRICELESS :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

...Here comes the rain again... :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 05:22 PM~4108310
> *...Here comes the rain again...  :angry:
> *


... falling on my head like a melody ... :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 31 2005, 05:22 PM~4108320
> *... falling on my head like a melody ... :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: it looks like 10pm at night. :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 05:25 PM~4108345
> *:biggrin:  it looks like 10pm at night.  :0
> *


it's cool .. I'm going to a house party in So. Ho.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 31 2005, 05:31 PM~4108404
> *it's cool .. I'm going to a house party in So. Ho.
> *


call me up woman :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2005, 05:32 PM~4108410
> *call me up woman  :angry:
> *


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 31 2005, 04:33 PM~4108416
> *
> *


you're not taking your little ones anywhere or they going with you?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whos gonna dress up tonight? post pics if anyone does.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I got off early today to take my boy trick or treating, and it starts storming like crazy  



here is a pic of him in his costume


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 31 2005, 04:33 PM~4108911
> *I got off early today to take my boy trick or treating, and it starts storming like crazy
> here is a pic of him in his costume
> *


what is he , a lowrider


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2005, 07:17 PM~4109602
> *what is he , a lowrider
> *


 :uh: .....mikey from Monsters Inc.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man rain had to mess up halloween


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

More candy for me!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 31 2005, 11:00 PM~4111147
> *More candy for me!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Oct 31 2005, 10:00 PM~4111147
> *More candy for me!
> *


lol yup.. i had one kid cum 2 my house for candy...


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

I ate all their candy...now I feel super sick! Usually i'm not the greedy type..but when it comes to candy...it's like a whole nother person takes over!


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin: puro potiando para Halloween


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Nov 1 2005, 01:10 AM~4111799
> *:biggrin: puro potiando para Halloween
> *


where was that at?


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2005, 01:16 AM~4111809
> *where was that at?
> *


Across from The George R. Brown Convention Center @ Club Next, it was my boyz B-day Bash costume party. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Nov 1 2005, 02:26 AM~4111844
> *Across from The George R. Brown Convention Center @ Club Next, it was my boyz B-day Bash costume party. :biggrin:
> *


Kool-Aid showed up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup haters, squares


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 09:40 AM~4112605
> *sup haters, squares
> *


not much polygon :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 07:54 AM~4112664
> *not much polygon  :biggrin:
> *


i booked a flight for san diego


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 10:11 AM~4112724
> *i  booked a flight for san diego
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i didn't know that was in texas. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Oct 31 2005, 05:48 PM~4108551
> *you're not taking your little ones anywhere or they going with you?
> *


it was a kids party ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 31 2005, 06:33 PM~4108911
> *I got off early today to take my boy trick or treating, and it starts storming like crazy
> here is a pic of him in his costume
> *


:cheesy: How adorable! Mike Wazowski!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 10:04 AM~4112918
> *:cheesy: How adorable! Mike Wazowski!
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 08:19 AM~4112748
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i didn't know that was in texas.  :biggrin:
> *


yea im gonna roll out to san diego


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 10:52 AM~4112860
> *it was a kids party ...
> *


You never called for your " "


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 11:06 AM~4112935
> *yea im gonna roll out to san diego
> *


Baller :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 11:10 AM~4112961
> *Baller :uh:
> *


shot caller :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 09:12 AM~4112969
> *shot caller  :uh:
> *


brick layer


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 11:09 AM~4112954
> *You never called for your "    "
> *


dude ... we ended up leaving right away .. the weather was so bad ... and when I got home ... I busted my ass in the kitchen ... I can barely walk today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 1 2005, 09:16 AM~4112996
> *brick layer
> *


mail collector


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 09:23 AM~4113050
> *dude ... we ended up leaving right away .. the weather was so bad ... and when I got home ... I busted my ass in the kitchen ... I can barely walk today
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 11:25 AM~4113057
> *mail collector
> *


nurse :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 11:23 AM~4113050
> *dude ... we ended up leaving right away .. the weather was so bad ... and when I got home ... I busted my ass in the kitchen ... I can barely walk today
> *


i felt the shockwave.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NINJAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:scrutinize: 
/\_!
/\


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 11:23 AM~4113050
> *dude ... we ended up leaving right away .. the weather was so bad ... and when I got home ... I busted my ass in the kitchen ... I can barely walk today
> *


Nothing riding in a juiced cadillac wont cure.... (I hope) :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 11:27 AM~4113073
> *i felt the shockwave.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 11:31 AM~4113101
> *:0
> *


When the breastessesss hit the ground :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 11:34 AM~4113119
> *When the breastessesss hit the ground  :cheesy:
> *


Chichess Christ!! :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Sorry Dena........ 



Denas face ---------->  









:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 1 2005, 11:25 AM~4113063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 11:44 AM~4113188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 1 2005, 11:34 AM~4113119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 11:43 AM~4113184
> *Sorry Dena........
> Denas face ---------->
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 09:26 AM~4113067
> *nurse  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 12:12 PM~4113337
> *
> *


lero! lero! :tongue:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 1 2005, 11:36 AM~4113544
> *WUZ UP HTOWN
> *


Representing P-Town but WUZ UP


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 10:43 AM~4113184
> *Sorry Dena........
> Denas face ---------->
> :biggrin:
> *


Say Brian you and ur little road crew owe me a 22" rim and a 265/35/22KUMHO tire for the mess yall have on 225. Hurry up and "GIT ER DUN"


----------



## FAT_MIKEY (Mar 21, 2005)

I LIKE THE HUMOR IN HERE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

NIX ARE U GONNA BE AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2005, 12:43 PM~4113590
> *Say Brian you and ur little road crew owe me a 22" rim and a 265/35/22KUMHO tire for the mess yall have on 225. Hurry up and "GIT ER DUN"
> *


Call the state 713-636-7400 East Harris Area Office, TxDot may pay for it. Ive seen them pay b4  It has to be 60 and rising to pave. Trust me we wanna "git er dun" too. I hate workin nights....... And that job keeps dragin....... on..... and on....................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 12:57 PM~4113687
> *Call the state TxDot may pay for it. Ive seen them pay b4  It has to be 60 and rising to pave. Trust me we wanna "git er dun" too. I hate workin night....... And that job keeps dragin....... on..... and on....................
> *


..... see the workers sitting on the curb watching the cars go by while talking about fishing....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 12:58 PM~4113695
> *..... see the workers sitting on the curb watching the cars go by while talking about fishing....
> *


U have no clue..... We dodge drunks all night too :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 01:01 PM~4113716
> *U have no clue..... We dodge drunks all night too :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 01:05 PM~4113752
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That wasnt even a joke. Ive come close to dieing a few times. People have died on our jobs b4 because of drunks!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

FO REAL PEOPLE DIED


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 01:09 PM~4113771
> *That wasnt even a joke. Ive come close to dieing a few times. People have died on our jobs b4 because of drunks!!
> *


  I believe it ... especially that area ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 01:09 PM~4113771
> *That wasnt even a joke. Ive come close to dieing a few times. People have died on our jobs b4 because of drunks!!
> *



I always see cars not slowing down when going through construction sites and getting within inches of workers going over 50mph!!!

craziness


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 1 2005, 01:17 PM~4113822
> *I always see cars not slowing down when going through construction sites and getting within inches of workers going over 50mph!!!
> 
> craziness
> *


70+ mph on Hwy 225........ :angry: Sux!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I WILL SLOW DOWN AT CONSTRUCTION SITES FROM NOW ON.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 01:09 PM~4113771
> *That wasnt even a joke. Ive come close to dieing a few times. People have died on our jobs b4 because of drunks!!
> *


i believe it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SO WHATS GOING ON HERE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMMMM INTERESTING


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 11:09 AM~4113771
> *That wasnt even a joke. Ive come close to dieing a few times. People have died on our jobs b4 because of drunks!!
> *


it was me next time i wont miss


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 10:12 AM~4113340
> *lero! lero! :tongue:
> *


where u gona put that tongue


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 02:23 PM~4114234
> *it was me next time i wont miss
> *


It always takes you more that one time to get anything right.............. :uh: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DAMM I MISSED ALOT OF PAGES IN THE LAST COUPLE OF WEEKS, I HAD TO WIPE OFF THE DUST OFF THE MONITOR. WZUP TO ALL THE PEEPS!!! HOPE TO SEE YALL AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW. BY THE WAY STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 1 2005, 01:56 PM~4114879
> * HOPE TO SEE YALL AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW. *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: i say we have a bar b q somewhere instead of going to the show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 04:25 PM~4115067
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  i say we have a bar b q somewhere instead of going to the show
> 
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 02:25 PM~4115070
> *
> *


after last years show i will never go to another magnificos show again. 

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

the crowd shows no respect for the cars

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 04:27 PM~4115080
> *after last years show i will never go to another magnificos show again.
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ...


where's the bbq at? i didn't enjoy the show either. crowd was as you said.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 02:29 PM~4115093
> *where's the bbq at?  i didn't enjoy the show either.  crowd was as you said.
> *


its at my house , my meat on your grill




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 04:29 PM~4115097
> *its at my house , my meat on your grill
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sorry but I don't practice The Art of Homosexuality.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 02:30 PM~4115103
> *Sorry but I don't practice The Art of Homosexuality.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 04:31 PM~4115106
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

BBQ sounds chido...but I am going to the show. Not respect rides in what way...not paying them attention at all or touching what they werent supposed to or talking nothing but negative about the cars. I hear people say shit like "it would be better if...." rather than "Wow, I like how they did that one thing...." Some just talk shit and probably dont know the meaning of "constructive criticism".

DH02


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I WAS PISSED CUZ I DIDNT GET A TROPHY.BUT I DID GET INTO STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE.I GUESS THATS PRETTY GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

<------------PIC FROM STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE :biggrin:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

anyone goin to odessa in november?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

<----- DADDY will be at Los Magnificos.............


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

<------wont be at los magnificos.fuel gauge broke they wont let me in.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Damn, some guy just got shoot down the street from the crib.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 02:47 PM~4115216
> *BBQ sounds chido...but I am going to the show.  Not respect rides in what way...not paying them attention at all or touching what they werent supposed to or talking nothing but negative about the cars.  I hear people say shit like "it would be better if...."  rather than "Wow, I like how they did that one thing...."  Some just talk shit and probably dont know the meaning of "constructive criticism".
> 
> DH02
> *


i meant no respect for the cars as far as knocking over displays, walking over display.....opening car doors to pose for a picture. people puting hands all over the cars. plus its not really a lowrider show, its a car show IMO. i dont go to car shows i go to lowrider shows. you guys can have fun at the show, count me out.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 1 2005, 05:18 PM~4115449
> *<------------PIC FROM STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt happy with the show either......... No pics in any mags.... But that didnt bother me. Respecting the cars was a major issue...... Oh and dont forget the "Damn Air Freshener" peddelers :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 06:14 PM~4115949
> *i meant no respect for the cars as far as knocking over displays, walking over display.....opening car doors to pose for a picture.  people puting hands all over the cars.  plus its not really a lowrider show, its a car show IMO. i dont go to car shows i go to lowrider shows. you guys can have fun at the show, count me out.
> *


Exactly!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 06:17 PM~4115971
> *I wasnt happy with the show either......... No pics in any mags....  But that didnt bother me. Respecting the cars was a major issue...... Oh and dont forget the "Damn Air Freshener" peddelers :uh:
> *


that's what ticked me, the wannabe rappers handing out propaganda and also the crowds of people running down others trying to view the rides when some celebrity passed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 04:19 PM~4115981
> *Exactly!!
> *


shit i duno about u but i dont want some hood rat putting her hands all over my car. a pretty face is good for a piece of ass, but u cant take a pretty face to the bank to fix your car if any damage is done!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i think a whole bunch of displays were knocked down cuz slim thug and pharell walked by.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I thought alot of those issues were sounded off on and were going to be addressed this time around. Maybe I am wrong. Not sure about the "air freshener" reference but yeah the plethora of $5 CDs most seemingly bootleg or something, was annoying. Its like going to the store and constantly being asked "can I help you find something?" I got tired of turning down CDs, after a while I just didnt even acknowledge them. Rude on my part to that one person, but all due to the constant barage of offers to buy some no talent rap artists stuff. Plus with me they are at a disadvantage cause I dont listen to alot of rap so I am selective about what I DO listen to.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 06:26 PM~4116027
> *I thought alot of those issues were sounded off on and were going to be addressed this time around.
> *


i haven't heard them telling the crowd over the airwaves being issued to them. you can't control a crowd that doesn't appreciate the lowriders. i figured out as soon as the stage lit up what they were there for... THE PERFORMERS.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 05:26 PM~4116027
> *I thought alot of those issues were sounded off on and were going to be addressed this time around.  Maybe I am wrong.  Not sure about the "air freshener" reference but yeah the plethora of $5 CDs most seemingly bootleg or something, was annoying.  Its like going to the store and constantly being asked "can I help you find something?"  I got tired of turning down CDs, after a while I just didnt even acknowledge them.  Rude on my part to that one person, but all due to the constant barage of offers to buy some no talent rap artists stuff.  Plus with me they are at a disadvantage cause I dont listen to alot of rap so I am selective about what I DO listen to.
> *


Does this mean you won't be buying my cd when I peddle it to you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 04:28 PM~4116051
> *i haven't heard them telling the crowd over the airwaves being issued to them.  you can't control a crowd that doesn't appreciate the lowriders.  i figured out as soon as the stage lit up what they were there for... THE PERFORMERS.
> *


its a car show and concert. fuck a concert. plus when it came time to leave. it was more bullshit to put up with. i rather spend my 25 bucks on some beer. and chill at home with some homies. i dont want to bash the show. but to me its about MONEY. for certain peoples pockets.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 05:28 PM~4116051
> *i haven't heard them telling the crowd over the airwaves being issued to them.  you can't control a crowd that doesn't appreciate the lowriders.  i figured out as soon as the stage lit up what they were there for... THE PERFORMERS.
> *


Perhaps there should be a distinct seperation between the 2 areas and have the performors announced with 15 mins anticipation so everyone doesnt make a mad dash at last second.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 05:28 PM~4116051
> *i haven't heard them telling the crowd over the airwaves being issued to them.  you can't control a crowd that doesn't appreciate the lowriders.  i figured out as soon as the stage lit up what they were there for... THE PERFORMERS.
> *


There were performers, I didn't know that, then again I only went to see the lo-lows :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 06:31 PM~4116070
> *Perhaps there should be a distinct seperation between the 2 areas and have the performors announced with 15 mins anticipation so everyone doesnt make a mad dash at last second.
> *


and a dash it was. lol now i know how the indians felt when buffalo's stampeded towards them. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 1 2005, 06:31 PM~4116071
> *There were performers, I didn't know that, then again I only went to see the lo-lows :biggrin:
> *


i'll let you borrow my spec's and buy you a hearing aid. :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 05:32 PM~4116085
> *i'll let you borrow my spec's and buy you a hearing aid.  :biggrin:
> *


why thank you :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 1 2005, 06:33 PM~4116090
> *why thank you  :biggrin:
> *


because i know i was in need of a hearing aid after that show. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 05:35 PM~4116099
> *because i know i was in need of a hearing aid after that show.  :angry:
> *


Yeah too many booths with too much noise going on. Has anyone said anything about the way itll be setup? Last year I only went to help Los set up and didnt go the next day.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 06:30 PM~4116064
> *its a car show and concert. fuck a concert. plus when it came time to leave. it was more bullshit to put up with. i rather spend my 25 bucks on some beer. and chill at home with some homies.  i dont want to bash the show. but to me its about MONEY. for certain peoples pockets.
> *


I got some $$ on the beer was up???? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 1 2005, 05:30 PM~4116059
> *Does this mean you won't be buying my cd when I peddle it to you
> *


Only if you got skills...I am selective not outright against it...Except for this one guy....cant remember his name...but not into his stuff at all. I think we mentioned him before in passing. Only a brief moment.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 04:46 PM~4116180
> *I got some $$ on the beer was up???? :biggrin:
> *


well whats up???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well I am going.....even if I didnt want to, which isnt the case, Los would kill me after driving all that distance to get the cam for the show. I am bound ahahahah. Was wanting to go anyway. I guess I dont have a vehicle thats at risk like so many others who are participating. eehh whats a few who dont go?

The show must go on...or is not going a form of silent protest?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 06:50 PM~4116201
> *The show must go on...or is not going a form of silent protest?
> *


nope, it's a form of having things to do and a car to work on.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 06:47 PM~4116188
> *well whats up???
> *


I'll buy some Sole!  Oh and lime :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 04:58 PM~4116254
> *I'll buy some Sole!  Oh and lime :cheesy:
> *


wtf is sole ****** over here dont drink that shit. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 06:59 PM~4116264
> *wtf is sole ****** over here dont drink that shit.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 06:59 PM~4116264
> *wtf is sole ****** over here dont drink that shit.  :uh:
> *


Bitch its almost the same as carona...... Just smoother..... What do you drink OE??? were not 17 anymore foo'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 07:01 PM~4116279
> *Bitch its almost the same as <s>carona</s> corona...... Just smoother..... What do you drink OE??? were not 17 anymore foo'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 05:01 PM~4116279
> *Bitch its almost the same as carona...... Just smoother..... What do you drink OE??? were not 17 anymore foo'
> *


naw i drink miller lite , or bud light. all night long.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 06:01 PM~4116279
> *Bitch its almost the same as carona...... Just smoother..... What do you drink OE??? were not 17 anymore foo'
> *



Its SOL as in SUN in spanish and its not really like corona. At first I thought he meant SOLE as in fish with lime to grill some fish with lime


AHAH i am dumb


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 07:02 PM~4116286
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry 12hour days will do that to ya :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 05:03 PM~4116298
> *sorry 12hour days will do that to ya :uh:
> *


bitch do 24 straight then hollar at me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

un seiz de Sol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 07:02 PM~4116293
> *Its SOL  as in SUN in spanish and its not really like corona.  At first I thought he meant SOLE as in fish with lime to grill some fish with lime
> AHAH i am dumb
> *


they probably tag the bottles in his neck of the woods with an "e" at the end of "Sol" since Krogers Signature is more upper class.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 07:02 PM~4116293
> *Its SOL  as in SUN in spanish and its not really like corona.  At first I thought he meant SOLE as in fish with lime to grill some fish with lime
> AHAH i am dumb
> *


I guess i cant spell tonight im fucking tired.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 07:05 PM~4116317
> *I guess i cant spell tonight im fucking tired.
> *


O G T


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 07:04 PM~4116302
> *bitch do 24 straight then hollar at me.
> 
> *


Ill work 24 in ac any day............... even when its 60 its 300 in my face...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 05:06 PM~4116327
> *Ill work 24 in ac any day............... even when its 60 its 300 in my face...
> *


24 straight hrs, pushing buttons.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 06:06 PM~4116327
> *Ill work 24 in ac any day............... even when its 60 its 300 in my face...
> *


 :0 Welding o que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So is anyone doing anything tonight?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 07:08 PM~4116344
> *:0 Welding o que?
> *


I Q.C. Asphalt all day........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 06:09 PM~4116357
> *So is anyone doing anything tonight?
> *


Its a Hollywood video night...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 07:11 PM~4116369
> *Its a Hollywood video night...
> *


Seems like it is for me also. plus cash in my pain & suffering checks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 05:10 PM~4116360
> *I Q.C. Asphalt all day........
> *


black tar


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 07:11 PM~4116377
> *black tar
> *


i'll give you 900 for the rims and tires right now, cash money!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 06:11 PM~4116377
> *black tar
> *


Like the shit they put on the roof here in the apartments....That tar shit stinks to high heaven


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 05:13 PM~4116390
> *i'll give you 900 for the rims and tires right now, cash money!
> *


man you starting to sound like me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 07:13 PM~4116397
> *Like the shit they put on the roof here in the apartments....That tar shit stinks to high heaven
> *


and sticks to vehicles. anyone know how to remove that crap easily?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 05:14 PM~4116400
> *and sticks to vehicles.  anyone know how to remove that crap easily?
> *


you can put some aircraft stripper on it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 07:16 PM~4116419
> *you can put some aircraft stripper on it
> *


 :uh: 

i'll be applying that on the '51.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 07:13 PM~4116397
> *Like the shit they put on the roof here in the apartments....That tar shit stinks to high heaven
> *


I work with TxDot and pave hwy's.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 06:16 PM~4116419
> *you can put some aircraft stripper on it
> *


I think that would strip it to bare metal que no?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 07:17 PM~4116430
> *I work with TxDot and pave hwy's.....
> *


you get to ride on that huge thing with a steel wheel that flattens and smooths the pavement?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well Im out gotta go to pasadena to pick some stuff up and by the parents crib.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Lacquer thinner


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up folx wuz da damn deal


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 05:30 PM~4116064
> * rather spend my 25 bucks on some beer. and chill at home with some homies.
> *


 :cheesy: count me in, you know i'm down for some bbq and beer


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2005, 05:46 PM~4116185
> *Only if you got skills...I am selective not outright against it...Except for this one guy....cant remember his name...but not into his stuff at all.  I think we mentioned him before in passing. Only a brief moment.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I know exactly who you talking about 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Houston Lowrider (Nov 2, 2005)

* ATTENTION!!!!!!!!

ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND

THE "HOUSTON LOWRIDER GATHERING BBQ".

SUNDAY, NOV. 6 @ ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS. 11 AM - ?

COME ENJOY /CLUB TUG-OF-WAR/SOFTBALL/GAMES AND MORE... 

*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2005, 04:30 PM~4116064
> *its a car show and concert. fuck a concert. plus when it came time to leave. it was more bullshit to put up with. i rather spend my 25 bucks on some beer. and chill at home with some homies.  i dont want to bash the show. but to me its about MONEY. for certain peoples pockets.
> *


money,, naw ken its for the love of lowridin..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 09:23 AM~4113050
> *dude ... we ended up leaving right away .. the weather was so bad ... and when I got home ... I busted my ass in the kitchen ... I can barely walk today
> *


lol that's alot of ass to bust


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2005, 10:16 PM~4117602
> *lol that's alot of ass to bust
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 11:09 AM~4113771
> *That wasnt even a joke. Ive come close to dieing a few times. People have died on our jobs b4 because of drunks!!
> *



my wifes cousin got killed on the road. she ran into a front end load about a 1 1/2 yr ago on Hwy 3 in clear lake.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2005, 10:19 PM~4117620
> *:buttkick:
> *


:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 1 2005, 01:56 PM~4114879
> *DAMM I MISSED ALOT OF PAGES IN THE LAST COUPLE OF WEEKS, I HAD TO WIPE OFF THE DUST OFF THE MONITOR. WZUP TO ALL THE PEEPS!!! HOPE TO SEE YALL AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW. BY THE WAY STAY AWAY FROM DRUGS!!!
> *



YES ROLLING GREEN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 1 2005, 10:23 PM~4117648
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2005, 10:25 PM~4117658
> *YES ROLLING GREEN
> *


LMAO ... EXMUTHAFKNZACTLY ...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats happening in Houstone around Thanksgiving?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2005, 04:46 PM~4116180
> *I got some $$ on the beer was up???? :biggrin:
> *


Coronas anyone?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 1 2005, 08:28 PM~4117689
> *whats happening in Houstone around Thanksgiving?
> *



Thanksgiving!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2005, 09:42 PM~4117818
> *Thanksgiving!! :biggrin:
> *


Going to Mejicles for my primas quinceanera....maybe get me acquainted with a good meskin female :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Houston Lowrider_@Nov 1 2005, 08:09 PM~4117104
> * ATTENTION!!!!!!!!
> 
> ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND
> ...



Wow sounds like fun...good luck with that...got some stiff competition. I'll be busy and damn Baytown is far.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

can some one tell what would cause me to bend rams in the back when i 3 wheel?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 1 2005, 09:52 PM~4117916
> *Sounds more like a boycott event......
> *


I concur...but no sense in stirring up trouble. Outsider looking in here. Its all good...its good there is an alternative for the peeps not going to Los Magnificos.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Nov 1 2005, 10:52 PM~4117919
> *can some one tell what would cause me to bend rams in the back when i 3 wheel?
> *


tire too low? too much weight in the car? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

remember tomorrow at 7am Listen to Mega 101, Ill be on!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 1 2005, 10:55 PM~4117958
> *remember tomorrow at 7am Listen to Mega 101, Ill be on!
> *


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 1 2005, 09:56 PM~4117963
> * ..true...but why sugar coat it...speak the truth...."Boycott"
> *



No boycott here any body can go anywhere they want it's there desicion, just another option. I chose to not attend both.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Its Bill, and simply because they chose to. I mean its not like everyone is not going to the show anymore. The option is just their for those who choose to attend a more family oriented function.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Houston Lowrider_@Nov 1 2005, 07:09 PM~4117104
> * ATTENTION!!!!!!!!
> 
> ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND
> ...


whos are all the number for.............. same person :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Bird let me guess..u going to the BBQ....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I'm going to the BBQ at the park 


its nice to have alternatives......this is a free country right


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 1 2005, 09:43 PM~4118278
> *I'm going to the BBQ at the park
> its nice to have alternatives......this is a free country right
> *


last time i looked it was....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 1 2005, 11:43 PM~4118278
> *I'm going to the BBQ at the park
> its nice to have alternatives......this is a free country right
> *


HELL NO!!!! If it's free, why I gotta get a loan for a house???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 1 2005, 10:58 PM~4118384
> *HELL NO!!!! If it's free, why I gotta get a loan for a house???
> *


I pay taxes on everything so it aint too free


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 1 2005, 09:33 PM~4118218
> *Bird let me guess..u going to the BBQ....    :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: I would but all those phone numbers make me not want to


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bar b q in baytown with lowriders


or car show with loud music and obnoxious people and a crowd who doesnt care about lowriders. choice is simple for me

get in where u fit in!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 02:29 AM~4119201
> *bar b q in baytown with lowriders
> or car show with loud music and obnoxious people and a crowd who doesnt care about lowriders. choice is simple for me
> 
> ...


will the bbq be near the TA or Pilot over in Baytown?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 1 2005, 10:55 PM~4117958
> *remember tomorrow at 7am Listen to Mega 101, Ill be on!
> *


listening right now. you did good ellie, props.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 07:13 AM~4119795
> *listening right now.  you did good ellie, props.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 07:13 AM~4119795
> *listening right now.  you did good ellie, props.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I say we get together and congratulate the people who put Spokes & Juice together with a bbq one weekend or hit up a Hooters with the crew.


----------



## FIXATION (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Houston Lowrider_@Nov 1 2005, 07:09 PM~4117104
> * ATTENTION!!!!!!!!
> 
> ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND
> ...


WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD I WANT TO GO SOMEWHERE RICHARD CARMONA'S @...THEY SAY IT'S ANOTHER OPTION BUT IT DOES SOUND LIKE A BOYCOTT TO ME ESPECIALLY WHEN RICHARD'S INVOLVED...AS FAR AS THE SHOW ANY INDOOR SHOW IS GOING TO HAVE LOUD MUSIC, IF YOU LOVE TO SHOW YOUR RIDE YOUR GOING TO SHOW NO MATTER WHO'S THROUGHING IT HOW LOUD THE MUSIC IS BY THE WAY ISN,T HOUSTON LOWRIDER THE SAME PERSON WHO WAS TALKING SHIT A WHILE BACK.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 2 2005, 02:53 AM~4119311
> *will the bbq be near the TA or Pilot over in Baytown?
> *


You must be a 18 wheeler trucker.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 2 2005, 12:53 AM~4119311
> *will the bbq be near the TA or Pilot over in Baytown?
> *


pretty close


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

boycott,there people from ULA going to the show,,,why make shit out nothing,we all know the show aint what it used to be,and it never going to be the same..so in my opinion why support something thats trash..like somebody said there is options...no boycott here,get the facts right,the family bullshit going on is between them..not houston lowriders


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 08:25 AM~4120046
> *I say we get together and congratulate the people who put Spokes & Juice together with a bbq one weekend or hit up a Hooters with the crew.
> *


 :0 HOOTERS :cheesy: that's sounds like a damn good idea


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 2 2005, 10:07 AM~4120213
> *:0 HOOTERS  :cheesy:  that's sounds like a damn good idea
> *



Thanks everyone!!!

I was kinda nervous while on the mic. I have pictures, Ill try and post them later.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 2 2005, 10:19 AM~4120265
> *Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> I was kinda nervous while on the mic. I have pictures, Ill try and post them later.
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 2 2005, 09:19 AM~4120265
> *Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> I was kinda nervous while on the mic. I have pictures, Ill try and post them later.
> *


Nervous :dunno: You didn't sound nervous....That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 2 2005, 10:19 AM~4120265
> *Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> I was kinda nervous while on the mic. I have pictures, Ill try and post them later.
> *


You did a great job, Ellie ... way to represent :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 2 2005, 09:00 AM~4120176
> *boycott,there people from ULA  going to the show,,,why make shit out nothing,we all know the show aint what it used to be,and it never going to be the same..so in my opinion why support something thats trash..like somebody said there is options...no boycott here,get the facts right,the family bullshit going on is between them..not houston lowriders
> *


Exactly.



I hate when "certin" people try to stir the bullshit, like if it isn't thick enough


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:29 AM~4119201
> *bar b q in baytown with lowriders
> or car show with loud music and obnoxious people and a crowd who doesnt care about lowriders. choice is simple for me
> 
> ...


----------



## GrammarNinja (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm not from Houston, so I've never been in this topic. BUT, my assistance has been requested. I will be lurking for a few days, then the lessons shall begin!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Nov 2 2005, 11:48 AM~4120710
> *I'm not from Houston, so I've never been in this topic.  BUT, my assistance has been requested.  I will be lurking for a few days, then the lessons shall begin!!
> *



Me like you idea, keep good work up!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 2 2005, 11:55 AM~4120756
> *Me like you idea, keep good work up!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dislexic or yoda technique?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

or dislexic yoda, even worse...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 2 2005, 11:01 AM~4120814
> *or dislexic yoda, even worse...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 1 2005, 11:53 AM~4113660
> *NIX ARE U GONNA BE AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW
> *


If I get my rim back by then I'll be there. And if my burb aint there than I'll be in the SIX-DUECE with my dad.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i didnt catch the radio show ellie. i was sleeping off my beers from last night. what was it about does anyone have it where they can put it into windows media.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2005, 09:05 AM~4120488
> *
> *


ill scoop u up in the rag sunday or we can go in the mc let me know :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 08:33 AM~4120325
> *You did a great job, Ellie ... way to represent :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: all on his weenie like mustard and relish :uh:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *or dislexic yoda, even worse... *


Isn't that just normal English?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 12:28 PM~4121013
> *:uh: all on his weenie like mustard and relish  :uh:
> *


jealous. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Saturday night on 290 & Hollister: Hooters

8:00PM

Showing appreciation for Spokes & Juice Magazine. Join Ellie & Provok + the rest of their magazine crew for their fine job in Representing Houston and the State of Texas.*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 11:40 AM~4121092
> *Saturday night on 290 & Hollister:  Hooters
> 
> 8:00PM
> ...


Spokes and Juice Magazine about to BLOW UP.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 10:39 AM~4121082
> *jealous. :thumbsdown:
> *


of what


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 12:43 PM~4121107
> *of what
> *


sh'upnigga ... :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 12:43 PM~4121107
> *of what
> *


Did you see the mag yet Ken? What did you think of your feature?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2005, 05:32 PM~4116077
> *and a dash it was.  lol  now i know how the indians felt when buffalo's stampeded towards them.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 2 2005, 10:45 AM~4121117
> *Did you see the mag yet Ken? What did you think of your feature?
> 
> *


havent seen it


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 11:40 AM~4121092
> *Saturday night on 290 & Hollister:  Hooters
> 
> 8:00PM
> ...


Save me a seat homies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2005, 12:45 PM~4121124
> *:roflmao:
> *


You bringing up the past chonies. lol! It's the 02 today. :angry: 

*Nov 1 2005*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 12:45 PM~4121126
> *havent seen it
> *


Woods??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 10:47 AM~4121140
> *
> Woods??
> 
> *


huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 12:50 PM~4121160
> *huh?
> *


that's your last name?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 10:50 AM~4121164
> *that's your last name?
> *


woods , no why


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 12:51 PM~4121167
> *woods , no why
> *


oh, my bad, i guess i read K woods as the owner of the vert '64. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 11:46 AM~4121134
> *You bringing up the past chonies.  lol!  It's the 02 today.  :angry:
> 
> Nov 1 2005
> *


sorry i was busy workin yday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 10:51 AM~4121172
> *oh, my bad, i guess i read K woods as the owner of the vert '64.  :biggrin:
> *


its a cover up i got the fbi after me


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2005, 11:42 AM~4121099
> *Spokes and Juice Magazine about to BLOW UP.
> *


Good job with the magazine guys. It brought back memories of my cutty, I miss that car :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2005, 12:52 PM~4121175
> *sorry i was busy workin yday.
> *


i'm just playing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 12:52 PM~4121178
> *its a cover up i got the fbi after me
> *


for a sec there i thought you were a halfbreed like Tiger :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 10:54 AM~4121195
> *for a sec there i thought you were a halfbreed like Tiger :happysad:
> *


i am half breed fool :uh: 


:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 12:58 PM~4121225
> *i am half breed fool  :uh:
> :twak:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup everyone!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think liv4lacs is 3 breeds cuz 1 he sits in teh truck all day and tells people what to do. 2 he drinks corona and 3 he drives a cadillac


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2005, 10:42 AM~4121099
> *Spokes and Juice Magazine about to BLOW UP.
> *



Congrats on yur mag. bro! Yall have an O.G. section?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2005, 12:52 PM~4121175
> *sorry i was busy workin yday.
> *


so you taking the MC to the BBQ in Baytown on Sunday?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 2 2005, 01:05 PM~4121278
> *Congrats on yur mag. bro!  Yall have an O.G. section?
> *



We need one! Great idea...

:0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 2 2005, 11:07 AM~4121286
> *We need one! Great idea...
> 
> :0
> *


Well I got one! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:10 PM~4121309
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 2 2005, 11:01 AM~4120814
> *or dislexic yoda, even worse...
> *


I think Yoda-speak and dyslexia would cancel each other out.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:03 PM~4121262
> *i think liv4lacs is 3 breeds cuz 1 he sits in teh truck all day and tells people what to do. 2 he drinks corona and 3 he drives a cadillac
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 11:40 AM~4121092
> *Saturday night on 290 & Hollister:  Hooters
> 
> 8:00PM
> ...


too bad I'll be elsewhere


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2005, 12:13 PM~4121335
> *too bad I'll be elsewhere
> *


What could be more important than HOOTERS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 11:10 AM~4121314
> *
> *


dont wink at me.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:16 PM~4121355
> *dont wink at me.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2005, 01:11 PM~4121323
> *I think Yoda-speak and dyslexia would cancel each other out.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 11:17 AM~4121360
> *
> *


why did u take down the idea of starting a chapter of you club down here in houston?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:20 PM~4121376
> *why did u take down the idea of starting a chapter of you club down here in houston?
> *


why do you care?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 2 2005, 12:14 PM~4121346
> *What could be more important than HOOTERS
> *



well after done setting up gonna take pics at show. Before the hordes of wild music fanatics show up. By HOOTERS you meant the wings place or.....cause aint NOTHING more important than the other ones. At least when they get to be a handful. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 11:23 AM~4121385
> *why do you care?
> *


i dont.  

just wanted you to dodge the question


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:26 PM~4121402
> *i dont.
> 
> just wanted you to dodge the question
> *


I don't have to explain myself to you ... you ain't nobody ... just a solo rider with a big mouth ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

H(ater)*TOWN, TEXAS :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 11:34 AM~4121450
> *I don't have to explain myself to you ... you ain't nobody ... just a solo rider with a big mouth ...
> *


yea and your part of a big club thats why u have a plaque :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 12:34 PM~4121450
> *I don't have to explain myself to you ... you ain't nobody ... just a solo rider with a big mouth ...
> *


Damn!! all this time i been nobody cause of no lolow...now even if I had one, i'd still be nobody cause of being a solo rider?!? Damn you can never make anyone happy these days. I guess why bother then? Why try belonging to something that doesnt want you?



good thing is my happiness is all that counts! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2005, 01:39 PM~4121491
> *Damn!! all this time i been nobody cause of no lolow...now even if I had one, i'd still be nobody cause of being a solo rider?!?  Damn you can never make anyone happy these days.  I guess why bother then?  Why try belonging to something that doesnt want you?
> 
> 
> *


oh shut up already ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 12:42 PM~4121513
> *oh shut up already ...
> *


yes ma'am :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

blowing up in here



11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: EX214GIRL, Senor_Magic, Dualhex02, impalastyle, PROVOK, vandalized318



we even have impalastyle back in here


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:38 PM~4121480
> *yea and your part of a big club thats why u have a plaque  :uh:
> *


You want to put this shit on the net ... let's do it then ... hey everyone ... Kenneth here is all butt hurt cause someone talked shit to him on LIL under a screen name ... and supposedly I know who it is and he's all upset cause I won't tell him who it is ... boo fuckin hooo ... it's none of my fucking business .. grow the fuck up Kenneth ... you're not going to drag me into that shit again.. I’ve been through this once before … I don’t care and will not care who talks shit to me behind a fake screen name … and neither should you … get over it and grow up ... trying to take cheap shots at me cause you didn't get your way ... throw a fit you little kid. Be mad at whoever talked shit to you ... not at who you "think" might know who they are ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 12:45 PM~4121533
> *You want to put this shit on the net ... let's do it then ... hey everyone ... Kenneth here is all butt hurt cause someone talked shit to him on LIL under a screen name ... and  supposedly I know who it is and he's all upset cause I won't tell him who it is ... boo fuckin hooo ... it's none of my fucking business .. grow the fuck up Kenneth ... you're not going to drag me into that shit again.. I’ve been through this once before … I don’t care and will not care who talks shit to me behind a fake screen name … and neither should you … get over it and grow up ... trying to take cheap shots at me cause you didn't get your way ... throw a fit you little kid.  Be mad at whoever talked shit to you ... not at who you "think" might know who they are ...
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 11:45 AM~4121533
> *You want to put this shit on the net ... let's do it then ... hey everyone ... Kenneth here is all butt hurt cause someone talked shit to him on LIL under a screen name ... and  supposedly I know who it is and he's all upset cause I won't tell him who it is ... boo fuckin hooo ... it's none of my fucking business .. grow the fuck up Kenneth ... you're not going to drag me into that shit again.. I’ve been through this once before … I don’t care and will not care who talks shit to me behind a fake screen name … and neither should you … get over it and grow up ... trying to take cheap shots at me cause you didn't get your way ... throw a fit you little kid.  Be mad at whoever talked shit to you ... not at who you "think" might know who they are ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:47 PM~4121551
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow must have really struck a nerve there lil buddy.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2005, 12:47 PM~4121549
> *:0
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:48 PM~4121560
> *wow must have really struck a nerve there lil buddy.
> *


more like you're getting on my nerves :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2005, 01:25 PM~4121394
> *well after done setting up gonna take pics at show.  Before the hordes of wild music fanatics show up.  By HOOTERS you meant the wings place or.....cause aint NOTHING more important than the other ones.  At least when they get to be a handful.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

drama free since 2003


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

drug free since last week...unless nicotine counts. then 5 mins ago. 

I hope my interview goes well....hopefully for more money.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2005, 01:54 PM~4121602
> *drug free since last week...unless nicotine counts. then 5 mins ago.
> 
> I hope my interview goes well....hopefully for more money.
> *


same type of work or something different?

about time this foo shows up.  

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Dualhex02, USMC_DevilDawg, Senor_Magic, impalastyle


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 12:56 PM~4121621
> *same type of work or something different?
> 
> about time this foo shows up.
> ...



Naw this is for a Graphic/Web Design position with a Financial Services company.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 12:06 PM~4121281
> *so you taking the MC to the BBQ in Baytown on Sunday?
> *


 :roflmao: 

what MC??? whatcha talkin bout???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2005, 02:38 PM~4121892
> *:roflmao:
> 
> what MC??? whatcha talkin bout???
> *


 :scrutinize: you know which one I'm talmbout ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 12:45 PM~4121533
> *You want to put this shit on the net ... let's do it then ... hey everyone ... Kenneth here is all butt hurt cause someone talked shit to him on LIL under a screen name ... and  supposedly I know who it is and he's all upset cause I won't tell him who it is ... boo fuckin hooo ... it's none of my fucking business .. grow the fuck up Kenneth ... you're not going to drag me into that shit again.. I’ve been through this once before … I don’t care and will not care who talks shit to me behind a fake screen name … and neither should you … get over it and grow up ... trying to take cheap shots at me cause you didn't get your way ... throw a fit you little kid.  Be mad at whoever talked shit to you ... not at who you "think" might know who they are ...
> *


GAWD DAYUM!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 01:39 PM~4121906
> *:scrutinize: you know which one I'm talmbout ...
> *


 :angel:


----------



## HITMANN (Dec 15, 2004)

_LA 214GIRL DON'T TRIP ON THIS FOOL MA' IF HE KEEPS UP HIS CHILDISH BULLSHIT I MAY HAVE TO BEAT 'EM DOWN.WE'LL BE KICKING HIS HEAD DOWN RICHMOND AVENUE_ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:0


----------



## HITMANN (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2005, 12:43 PM~4121938
> *:angel:
> *


*NEVER AN ~> :angel: *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PanoramaCity_@Nov 2 2005, 02:48 PM~4121968
> *LA 214GIRL DON'T TRIP ON THIS FOOL MA' IF HE  KEEPS UP HIS CHILDISH BULLSHIT I MAY HAVE TO BEAT 'EM DOWN.WE'LL BE KICKING HIS HEAD DOWN RICHMOND AVENUE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AYE AYE CAPITAN!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PanoramaCity_@Nov 2 2005, 01:49 PM~4121974
> *NEVER AN ~> :angel:
> *


i always am.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2005, 02:38 PM~4121892
> *:roflmao:
> 
> what MC??? whatcha talkin bout???
> *


You get a Monte Carlo?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PanoramaCity_@Nov 2 2005, 12:48 PM~4121968
> *LA 214GIRL DON'T TRIP ON THIS FOOL MA' IF HE  KEEPS UP HIS CHILDISH BULLSHIT I MAY HAVE TO BEAT 'EM DOWN.WE'LL BE KICKING HIS HEAD DOWN RICHMOND AVENUE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


if thats something u feel you should do then do it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 02:07 PM~4122030
> *You get a Monte Carlo?
> *


no


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2005, 01:03 PM~4122020
> *i always am.
> *


Bullshit


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL_ASALTA_CULOS_@Nov 2 2005, 02:33 PM~4122200
> *Bullshit
> *


 :nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dammm drama drama drama


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 01:45 PM~4121533
> *You want to put this shit on the net ... let's do it then ... hey everyone ... Kenneth here is all butt hurt cause someone talked shit to him on LIL under a screen name ... and  supposedly I know who it is and he's all upset cause I won't tell him who it is ... boo fuckin hooo ... it's none of my fucking business .. grow the fuck up Kenneth ... you're not going to drag me into that shit again.. I’ve been through this once before … I don’t care and will not care who talks shit to me behind a fake screen name … and neither should you … get over it and grow up ... trying to take cheap shots at me cause you didn't get your way ... throw a fit you little kid.  Be mad at whoever talked shit to you ... not at who you "think" might know who they are ...
> *


WHOA WHOA WHOA, I'm lost :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2005, 02:45 PM~4121533
> *You want to put this shit on the net ... let's do it then ... hey everyone ... Kenneth here is all butt hurt cause someone talked shit to him on LIL under a screen name ... and  supposedly I know who it is and he's all upset cause I won't tell him who it is ... boo fuckin hooo ... it's none of my fucking business .. grow the fuck up Kenneth ... you're not going to drag me into that shit again.. I’ve been through this once before … I don’t care and will not care who talks shit to me behind a fake screen name … and neither should you … get over it and grow up ... trying to take cheap shots at me cause you didn't get your way ... throw a fit you little kid.  Be mad at whoever talked shit to you ... not at who you "think" might know who they are ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2005, 07:25 AM~4120046
> *I say we get together and congratulate the people who put Spokes & Juice together with a bbq one weekend or hit up a Hooters with the crew.
> *


HOOTERS HOOTSER HOOTERS!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 2 2005, 09:11 PM~4124524
> *HOOTERS HOOTSER HOOTERS!!!!
> *


FLYING J FLYING J FLYING J!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 2 2005, 07:23 PM~4124623
> *FLYING J FLYING J FLYING J!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

mayn if I come down for Thanksgiving weekend y'all better do something other than fight each other :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 2 2005, 08:23 PM~4124623
> *FLYING J FLYING J FLYING J!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Show Palace Show Palace Show Palace


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2005, 09:39 PM~4124757
> *Show Palace Show Palace Show Palace
> *


SAN JACINTO SAN JACINTO SAN JACINTO!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2005, 09:39 PM~4124757
> *Show Palace Show Palace Show Palace
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 01:03 PM~4121262
> *i think liv4lacs is 3 breeds cuz 1 he sits in teh truck all day and tells people what to do. 2 he drinks corona and 3 he drives 5 diferent cadillacs
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2005, 07:58 PM~4124971
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 09:59 PM~4124978
> *:uh:
> *


I think Im gonna boycot lowriding and put 22's on a Ford Tempo......... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2005, 08:03 PM~4125013
> *I think Im gonna boycot lowriding and put 22's on a Ford Tempo......... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2005, 10:03 PM~4125013
> *I think Im gonna boycot lowriding and put 22's on a Ford Tempo......... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 10:06 PM~4125040
> *
> *


Wanna buy the LeCab??


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: Attention all lowriders should check out WB's newscast tomorrow at 9:00. There will be a segment on this weekends show. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2005, 08:13 PM~4125100
> *Wanna buy the LeCab??
> *


how much


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 2 2005, 08:00 AM~4120176
> *boycott,there people from ULA  going to the show,,,why make shit out nothing,we all know the show aint what it used to be,and it never going to be the same..so in my opinion why support something thats trash..like somebody said there is options...no boycott here,get the facts right,the family bullshit going on is between them..not houston lowriders
> *



I wonder if the Deabla family has this much drama in there family? :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 2 2005, 08:24 PM~4125214
> *I wonder if the Deabla family has this much drama in there family? :0
> *



HMMMM nah they get along? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

uh are you answering your own questions


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 10:20 PM~4125182
> *how much
> *


make me an offer.............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2005, 08:34 PM~4125301
> *make me an offer.............
> *


you bullshittin. why u wanna sell


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 08:32 PM~4125285
> *uh are you answering your own questions
> *


i'm talking to myself


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 10:37 PM~4125319
> *you bullshittin.  why u wanna sell
> *


Make me an offer BALLER!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 08:37 PM~4125319
> *you bullshittin.  why u wanna sell
> *


He loves that car too much....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2005, 08:41 PM~4125362
> *Make me an offer BALLER!! :biggrin:
> *


i cant. the most i have is my car plus 5gs. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 2 2005, 10:37 PM~4125320
> *i'm talking to myself
> *


Dave, send me an email..... I dont know which addy I have of yours is good...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 2 2005, 10:42 PM~4125365
> *He loves that car too much....
> *


I love MONEY too much.............. Lol!!!!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

whatsup peeps!! yall ready for the show this weekend? hope to see yall representin hard out there.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 2 2005, 08:27 PM~4124651
> *mayn if I come down for Thanksgiving weekend y'all better do something other than fight each other :angry:
> *


Don't worry homie we'll take you to a strip club or something


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 3 2005, 02:07 AM~4126352
> *Don't worry homie we'll take you to a strip club or something
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 3 2005, 01:07 AM~4126352
> *Don't worry homie we'll take you to a strip club or something
> *


Like I was trying to tell him. SHOW PALACE SHOW PALACE SHOW PALACE!!

Cept Ill be in MEXICO MEXICO MEXICO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thursday.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 08:09 AM~4127057
> *Thursday.
> *


Yup TODAY is Thursday.... :biggrin: 
Back to work for me. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2005, 09:48 AM~4127214
> *Yup TODAY is Thursday.... :biggrin:
> Back to work for me. :angry:
> *


I'm dying here with 1 1/2 hrs of sleep


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2005, 07:39 AM~4126838
> *Like I was trying to tell him.  SHOW PALACE  SHOW PALACE  SHOW PALACE!!
> 
> Cept Ill be in MEXICO MEXICO MEXICO :biggrin:
> *


take me to that one street I got lost on looking for WalMart as you come off 10, there were some fine ass hoes there :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 3 2005, 11:18 AM~4127578
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 08:51 AM~4127224
> *I'm dying here with 1 1/2 hrs of sleep
> *


friggin party animal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2005, 12:35 PM~4127991
> *friggin party animal
> *


I'm too old for that and hurting right now.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 12:40 PM~4128014
> *I'm too old for that and hurting right now.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: OLD FART :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 3 2005, 12:54 PM~4128111
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: OLD FART :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Who was out with a 21 & 23 yr old :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 12:55 PM~4128119
> *Who was out with a 21 & 23 yr old  :uh:
> *


get off us youngins homie :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 3 2005, 12:56 PM~4128129
> *get off us youngins homie :biggrin:
> *


They will be hidden when you hit Houston, stalker :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 12:57 PM~4128137
> *They will be hidden when you hit Houston, stalker  :biggrin:
> *


shit homie, quit hidin the hynas :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Latin I thought you was having something at your crib this weekend? Is the Hooters dealio the only thing going on?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 11:57 AM~4128137
> *They will be hidden when you hit Houston, stalker  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 11:55 AM~4128119
> *Who was out with a 21 & 23 yr old  :uh:
> *


They staying with you Latin?!? :0  Buddy ol' pal.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2005, 01:10 PM~4128232
> *They staying with you Latin?!?  :0   Buddy ol' pal.
> *


if Latin says 21 and 23, bank on them being 11 and 13 :0 jk :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2005, 01:05 PM~4128192
> *Latin I thought you was having something at your crib this weekend?  Is the Hooters dealio the only thing going on?
> *


Nah, Hooters is Saturday night with the Spokes & Juice crew. Will still be going on.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2005, 01:10 PM~4128232
> *They staying with you Latin?!?  :0   Buddy ol' pal.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 3 2005, 01:18 PM~4128297
> *if Latin says 21 and 23, bank on them being 11 and 13 :0 jk :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 01:22 PM~4128673
> *:nono:
> *


Aww come on...I'm a nice guy ...muahahhahahaha

 

So then u are still doing something at the crib? I am trying to see when whats going on. Lots to do.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2005, 02:34 PM~4128766
> *Aww come on...I'm a nice guy ...muahahhahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


You are a nice guy but no can do. :biggrin: Nah, the time at home i'm going to be working on the '51.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up h-town


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Whut it do?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

all by myyyyyyyyyyyyyself


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup everyone :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 3 2005, 05:05 PM~4129880
> *all by myyyyyyyyyyyyyself
> *


lmao


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 3 2005, 04:05 PM~4129880
> *all by myyyyyyyyyyyyyself
> *


I dont know if this is a good place to pick up a date.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i wouldnt mind being in rollerz only.sign me up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 3 2005, 05:19 PM~4130017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2005, 05:19 PM~4130017
> *I dont know if this is a good place to pick up a date.
> *


i only said that cuz i was the only person in here.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Dena..u going to the show???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

does anybody know a good painter.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 3 2005, 03:24 PM~4130060
> *does anybody know a good painter.
> *


i few....pm..me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 3 2005, 05:23 PM~4130052
> *Dena..u going to the show???
> *


not sure yet ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 3 2005, 04:21 PM~4130034
> *i only said that cuz i was the only person in here.
> *


ohhhh i was projecting.

somtimes its really busy in here and sometimes you can hear the crickets chirping.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 3 2005, 05:20 PM~4130023
> *I DON'T THINK HE'S LOOKING ... HE'S MARRIED :buttkick:
> :0
> *


I thought Rollerz Only already had a chapter in Houston :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

its koo


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

do i have to have everything chromed out to get into rollerz only


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

While you are at the show goof, ring me up to let me know how it is.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 3 2005, 05:29 PM~4130111
> *do i have to have everything chromed out to get into rollerz only
> *


pm being sent


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

k


----------



## Houston Lowrider (Nov 2, 2005)

* ATTENTION!!!!!!!!

ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND

THE FREE "HOUSTON LOWRIDER GATHERING BBQ".

SUNDAY, NOV. 6 @ ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS. 11 AM - ?

COME ENJOY........

5 WORLD RECORD HOP EXHIBITION/

CLUB TUG-OF-WAR/SOFTBALL/GAMES AND MORE...

OVER 12 CLUBS ATTENDING! 

*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Houston Lowrider_@Nov 3 2005, 04:39 PM~4130669
> * ATTENTION!!!!!!!!
> 
> ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND
> ...


JUST WONDERING IS THIS A BOYCOTT?IF IT IS WHY? :uh:


----------



## Houston Lowrider (Nov 2, 2005)

*NO IT'S NOT A BOYCOTT.

WE ALL HAVE OUR OWN REASONS FOR NOT ATTENDING THE EVENT.

WE'RE JUST HAVING A BBQ FOR THOSE WHO ARE NOT ATTENDING.

THERE WILL BE CLUBS FROM BOTH SIDES OF THE ORGANIZATIONS AT THE 

SHOW SO, AGAIN IT'S NOT A BOYCOTT.

YOU GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED TO ATTEND THE BBQ.

IT'S YOUR VERY OWN CHOICE. 

PEACE! 
*


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Nov 3 2005, 06:46 PM~4130709
> *JUST WONDERING IS THIS A BOYCOTT?IF IT IS WHY? :uh:
> *


what's being boycotted???


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Houston Lowrider_@Nov 3 2005, 04:52 PM~4130762
> *NO IT'S NOT A BOYCOTT.
> 
> WE ALL HAVE OUR OWN REASONS FOR NOT ATTENDING THE EVENT.
> ...


cool just wondering homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 07:51 AM~4127224
> *I'm dying here with 1 1/2 hrs of sleep
> *


that only happens to OGT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Latins probably crashed out right now


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 3 2005, 12:07 AM~4126352
> *Don't worry homie we'll take you to a strip club or something
> *


Legends off Richmond


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

ATTENTION HOUSTON, TEXAS the newest chapter from BLVD ACES is coming to H-TOWN. We are looking for the best lowriders out there, traditional Impalas, Old School Bombs, Luxury Cadillacs, and all other clean rides. All those interested in joining please send email to [email protected]

Join the hardest car club to ever hit Texas, we have chapters in Dallas, Austin, San Antonio, Laredo, South West,EL VALLE, Ft. Worth and also coming Corpus Christi, TX,. Lets not forgot our COAST TO COAST Chapters puting it down MIAMI, FL & SAN DIEGO, CA "SO CAL" Chapter.

Be a part of Lowrider History..

Thank you
Ernest G.
BLVD ACES CEO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 3 2005, 04:55 PM~4130783
> *what's being boycotted???
> *



IT"S A LLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG
novela!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2005, 07:35 PM~4131674
> *IT"S A LLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGG
> novela!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Corazon de piedra


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

IT IS BEING SAID THAT THE BBQ IS NOT A BOYCOTT, BUT IT IS FUNNY OR A COINCIDENCE THAT IT IS THE SAME DAY AS THE SHOW.

IT HAS BEEN SAID THAT IT IS JUST AN ALTERNATIVE TO THE SHOW FOR THOSE THAT AREN'T GOING......FOR VARIOUS REASONS.

JUST WONDERING WHY THERE WAS NEVER AN ALTERNATIVE HELD THE SAME DAY AS THE LRM SHOW.......OR ONE EVEN ONE HELD THE SAME DAY AS THE BUMPER2BUMPER SHOW.......I AM SURE THERE WERE PEOPLE WHO WEREN'T GOING TO EITHER OF THOSE SHOWS FOR VARIOUS REASONS..........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2005, 08:05 PM~4131940
> *IT IS BEING SAID THAT THE BBQ IS NOT A BOYCOTT, BUT IT IS FUNNY OR A COINCIDENCE THAT IT IS THE SAME DAY AS THE SHOW.
> 
> IT HAS BEEN SAID THAT IT IS JUST AN ALTERNATIVE TO THE SHOW FOR THOSE THAT AREN'T GOING......FOR VARIOUS REASONS.
> ...


that's a good question.........


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Houston Lowrider_@Nov 3 2005, 04:39 PM~4130669
> * ATTENTION!!!!!!!!
> 
> ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND
> ...


What clubs are going ?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Boycott shmoycott.....................................



Free PIMP C!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

who's going to the show?? uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2005, 03:34 PM~4130160
> *While you are at the show goof, ring me up to let me know how it is.
> *


  ..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ima go the boss gonna hook me up with the day off on sat


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2005, 10:19 PM~4133286
> *ima go the boss gonna hook me up with the day off on sat
> *


niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 3 2005, 07:05 PM~4131940
> *IT IS BEING SAID THAT THE BBQ IS NOT A BOYCOTT, BUT IT IS FUNNY OR A COINCIDENCE THAT IT IS THE SAME DAY AS THE SHOW.
> 
> IT HAS BEEN SAID THAT IT IS JUST AN ALTERNATIVE TO THE SHOW FOR THOSE THAT AREN'T GOING......FOR VARIOUS REASONS.
> ...


 spoon at work


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.djlatin.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 3 2005, 07:34 PM~4131099
> *that only happens to OGT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2005, 08:27 PM~4131604
> *Latins probably crashed out right now
> *


Got home at 7pm woke up at 5am.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Saturday night on 290 & Hollister: Hooters

8:00PM

Showing appreciation for Spokes & Juice Magazine. Join Ellie & Provok + the rest of their magazine crew for their fine job in Representing Houston and the State of Texas.*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The BEST way to show appreciation.....SUBSCRIBE...Shit buy subscriptions to give out as gifts!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 4 2005, 08:07 AM~4134960
> *The BEST way to show appreciation.....SUBSCRIBE...Shit buy subscriptions to give out as gifts!!
> *


already did that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont see it as a boycott i wasnt going to magnificos anyways i decided that around this time last year when i went to the show and remembered why i didnt go the year before. i will be at the park. enjoying the nice weather outside :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2005, 08:38 PM~4132963
> *Boycott shmoycott.....................................
> Free PIMP C!!!
> *


so you going to the park or what


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 4 2005, 09:16 AM~4135153
> *:biggrin:
> *


Buenos dias.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2005, 08:19 AM~4135162
> *Buenos dias.
> *


Buenos dias, how you doing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 4 2005, 09:43 AM~4135232
> *Buenos dias, how you doing
> *


Pretty good and ready for the weekend.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2005, 08:59 AM~4135104
> *so you going to the park or what
> *


Dunno. I have alot going on. Picked up the 85 coupe last night and need to get started putting it back together  The paint came out bad ass!! Also go back to nights sunday  So im not sure yet....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 4 2005, 07:54 AM~4135290
> *Dunno. I have alot going on. Picked up the 85 coupe last night and need to get started putting it back together   The paint came out bad ass!! Also go back to nights sunday  So im not sure yet....
> *


sounds like youre making excuses. dont worry i wont let anyone kick your ass if you go


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2005, 10:03 AM~4135332
> *sounds like youre making excuses. dont worry i wont let anyone kick your ass if you go
> *


Your funny.......... :uh: Why dont you come over had help me put the coupe together?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2005, 08:50 AM~4135268
> *Pretty good and ready for the weekend.
> *


your not the only one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 4 2005, 10:22 AM~4135449
> *your not the only one
> *


Vas a ir para el show sunday? I have to talk to Conrad tonight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 4 2005, 08:08 AM~4135356
> *Your funny..........  :uh:  Why dont you come over had help me put the coupe together?
> *


when?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2005, 09:26 AM~4135473
> *Vas a ir para el show sunday?  I have to talk to Conrad tonight.
> *


Si ayi voy a estar...Talk to Conrad...about?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 4 2005, 10:51 AM~4135667
> *Si ayi voy a estar...Talk to Conrad...about?
> *


personal stuff and the truck.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2005, 10:06 AM~4135759
> *personal stuff and the truck.
> *


Awwww sounds interesting


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 4 2005, 11:10 AM~4135777
> *Awwww sounds interesting
> *


personal stuff on the car club and my '51. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2005, 10:11 AM~4135783
> *personal stuff on the car club and my '51.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


so how is the great 5 1 coming along


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 4 2005, 11:13 AM~4135800
> *so how is the great 5 1 coming along
> *


will answer after this weekend. lol. busy during the week, weekend is the only time i can mess with it.


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

HLC is GAYYYYYYYYYY. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FIXATION (Oct 3, 2005)

SO SORRY BUT I'M NOT HLC BUT I THINK YOU MUST HAVE ISSUES(YOU MUST BE THE ONE WHO'S GAY).
CLUBS FROM HLC ARE ACTUALLY PRETTY COOL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIXATION_@Nov 4 2005, 11:51 AM~4136077
> *SO SORRY BUT I'M NOT HLC BUT I THINK YOU MUST HAVE ISSUES(YOU MUST BE THE ONE WHO'S GAY).
> CLUBS FROM HLC ARE ACTUALLY PRETTY COOL.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIXATION_@Nov 4 2005, 09:51 AM~4136077
> *SO SORRY BUT I'M NOT HLC BUT I THINK YOU MUST HAVE ISSUES(YOU MUST BE THE ONE WHO'S GAY).
> CLUBS FROM HLC ARE ACTUALLY PRETTY COOL.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

2 Members: Crazy Judith, McHam



aww look on at the same time awwwww lol


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2005, 12:24 PM~4137115
> *2 Members: Crazy Judith, McHam
> aww look on at the same time awwwww    lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 4 2005, 01:47 PM~4137273
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 4 2005, 10:27 AM~4135896
> *We who use this screen name are GAYYYYYYYYYY. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2005, 01:55 PM~4137362
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Can't wait til the show! I'm super enthusiastic! See ya'll there buddies!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Nov 4 2005, 03:11 PM~4137507
> *Can't wait til the show! I'm super enthusiastic! See ya'll there buddies!
> *


chido :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Give me a call tomorrow Latin.


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Look Alby I changed my avatar so I could be like you! Now we both have personal pics! YAY!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Cool!!! I am a trendsetter...see you Sunday...or Saturday if you are up there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 4 2005, 03:23 PM~4137607
> *Give me a call tomorrow Latin.
> *


Will do.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Houston Lowrider_@Nov 3 2005, 04:39 PM~4130669
> * ATTENTION!!!!!!!!
> 
> ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND
> ...


you payin for the food richy  or is it b.y.o.p


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 4 2005, 01:49 PM~4137866
> *Cool!!! I am a trendsetter...see you Sunday...or Saturday if you are up there.
> *


I'll be there Saturday, but after like 12 because I have SAT's. You should know! I know you read my BLOGs


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

correction boss gave me half of the day off i have to be there at 1 if im done setting up in time c


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Nov 4 2005, 03:05 PM~4138023
> *I'll be there Saturday, but after like 12 because I have SAT's. You should know! I know you read my BLOGs
> *


Yea i Know. Good luck...I think I got a 1040 on mine....some of my friends that were "smarter than me" got 800s and 900s. I actually got a better score on my TASP in 1999 than I did in 1994.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown
free spm


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 4 2005, 04:35 PM~4139278
> *Yea i Know.  Good luck...I think I got a 1040 on mine....some of my friends that were "smarter than me" got 800s and 900s.  I actually got a better score on my TASP in 1999 than I did in 1994.
> *


Thanks! I need all the luck I can get!

Oh Yeah FREE SPM!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

where all the OGT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh my god I am sooo sleepy... This getting ready for shows stuff is hard work.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=338911]
best of show?
[attachmentid=338910]
[attachmentid=338906]
:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=338914]
[attachmentid=338913]
Spokes and Juice repping at the show.....


ok ok no more sneek peeks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

see ya at the show manana


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey does anyone have any extra wristbands


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sorry homie 

whatever happened with you n da military :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 6 2005, 02:28 AM~4147487
> *sorry homie
> 
> whatever happened with you n da military :dunno:
> *


I'm still going


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 6 2005, 06:07 AM~4147601
> *I'm still going
> *


hurry up homie, dont make me throw you into boot camp :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my baby still looks good under the show room lights


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 6 2005, 05:08 AM~4147602
> *hurry up homie, dont make me throw you into boot camp :biggrin:
> *


go ahead throw me in i want to go already


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

My dream car! Well, I want a hardtop.
[attachmentid=339046]

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2005, 09:16 AM~4147900
> *My dream car!  Well, I want a hardtop.
> [attachmentid=339046]
> 
> ...


Ohh yeah tainted love


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Senor Magia...did Dani get back to you? I sent her a message por miespacio like you said. I think she wasnt gonna be able to get on cause of teh show. Her cell phone is busted too. U have any luck getting a wristband? U going to the show anyway?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2005, 10:38 AM~4148047
> *Senor Magia...did Dani get back to you?  I sent her a message por miespacio like you said.  I think she wasnt gonna be able to get on cause of teh show.  Her cell phone is busted too.  U have any luck getting a wristband?  U going to the show anyway?
> *


No she did not get back to me, and I haven't found a wristband yet...Oh yeah i'm still going but I would like to be able to go in and out of the show, if I don't get a band i'll be stuck inside all day


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Not to get your hopes up...but I'll keep u in mind. I've called my model like 3 times this morning and no answer or call back. If she sells out you can have hers. No point in letting it go to waste. Just in case though, I'll also keep a lookout for one for you from elsewhere.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2005, 10:49 AM~4148083
> *Not to get your hopes up...but I'll keep u in mind.  I've called my model like 3 times this morning and no answer or call back.  If she sells out you can have hers.  No point in letting it go to waste.  Just in case though, I'll also keep a lookout for one for you from elsewhere.
> *


Oh that sounds very good, what time do you plan on going


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

not till at or around noon....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2005, 11:09 AM~4148216
> *not till at or around noon....
> *


sounds cool


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if anyone interested i got some triple gold ds for sale 88 spoke. rims are a 7 out of 10. make offers. dump that china shit and roll real :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=216209


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2005, 01:58 PM~4148602
> *if anyone interested i got some triple gold ds for sale 88 spoke. rims are a 7 out of 10. make offers. dump that china shit and roll real  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=216209
> *


 :uh: 




























































Sick.

:uh:


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

a


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

i got pics of the show, where do i post them???


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

hjdfbhdshgleiur


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

emvnrsjktg


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

WHATS JUANITO


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

nihuyhn


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 6 2005, 09:42 AM~4148059
> *No she did not get back to me, and I haven't found a wristband yet...Oh yeah i'm still going but I would like to be able to go in and out of the show, if I don't get a band i'll be stuck inside all day
> *


Hey you guys. I have been pretty out of the loop for the past couple of days...no cell ...not net...The sucky thing is that I had heard about your wristband dilema and I was told to save you some. But Anyways...Did ya'll see that Mustang GT that was black with the blue flame-looking things? That car was beautiful! I'm not much of a lover for the new Mustangs....but now maybe I am! Anyway...love you guys...hopefully my phone will be fixed soon...don't foget about me!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2005, 08:45 PM~4152091
> *nihuyhn
> *



WHO WON THE SOFTBALL GAMES AT THE PICNIC?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

b hgf h


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

nuihtyut


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

is that your old 61 Juan?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 6 2005, 09:12 PM~4152201
> *is that your old 61 Juan?
> *


yes sir...


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2005, 10:41 PM~4152055
> *hjdfbhdshgleiur
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the glasshouse in the back?


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Nov 7 2005, 01:16 AM~4153097
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Nov 6 2005, 09:46 PM~4152097
> *Hey you guys. I have been pretty out of the loop for the past couple of days...no cell ...not net...The sucky thing is that I had heard about your wristband dilema and I was told to save you some. But Anyways...Did ya'll see that Mustang GT that was black with the blue flame-looking things? That car was beautiful! I'm not much of a lover for the new Mustangs....but now maybe I am! Anyway...love you guys...hopefully my phone will be fixed soon...don't foget about me!
> *




This one?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

A tight ass bagged trailer!!

[attachmentid=340521]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 04:08 AM~4153407
> *A tight ass bagged trailer!!
> 
> [attachmentid=340521]
> *


That's a nice pic


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 08:22 AM~4153883
> *That's a nice pic
> *


yea it is.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2005, 09:29 AM~4147836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2005, 10:12 PM~4152199
> *nuihtyut
> *


 :0 THAT CADDY IS LOCKED THE FUCK UP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Nov 7 2005, 02:14 AM~4153087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2005, 09:26 AM~4153891
> *yea it is.
> *


What's up monica, heard about the MC.. When are you rolling it to Macgregor? :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dj latin youre a nasty SOB.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2005, 09:47 AM~4153950
> *hey dj latin youre a nasty SOB.
> *


Had to drop the las bombas :cheesy: 

Nice C.H.I.P.'s motorcycle btw :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 08:39 AM~4153924
> *What's up monica, heard about the MC.. When are you rolling it to Macgregor?  :scrutinize:
> *


oh really? care to fill me in cause i dont know what youre talkin bout. but than again im not surprised bout it since you usually are the first to hear bout anything.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2005, 11:41 AM~4154442
> *oh really? care to fill me in cause i dont know what youre talkin bout. but than again im not surprised bout it since you usually are the first to hear bout anything.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 10:48 AM~4154473
> *:uh:
> *


hahaha!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2005, 11:53 AM~4154503
> *hahaha!
> *


let's box


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 10:55 AM~4154509
> *let's box
> *


bring it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2005, 11:59 AM~4154533
> *bring it.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dork.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 10:48 AM~4154473
> *:uh:
> *


by the way, how come you couldnt ask me bout the MC? why you have to ask other ppl bout it instead of comin to me? ole nosy ass. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2005, 12:33 PM~4154789
> *by the way, how come you couldnt ask me bout the MC? why you have to ask other ppl bout it instead of comin to me? ole nosy ass.  :roflmao:
> *


we don't talk like we use to :tears:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2005, 12:33 PM~4154789
> *by the way, how come you couldnt ask me bout the MC? why you have to ask other ppl bout it instead of comin to me? ole nosy ass.  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 11:34 AM~4154799
> *we don't talk like we use to :tears:
> *


so you ask dena instead. hahaha! its whatever fool. anyways if you would of asked me i would of told you but there isnt anything to tell anyways.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2005, 12:38 PM~4154820
> *so you ask dena instead. hahaha! its whatever fool. anyways if you would of asked me i would of told you but there isnt anything to tell anyways.
> *


well you two are conjoined twins. :biggrin: pics of the M.C.??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 11:39 AM~4154826
> *well you two are conjoined twins.  :biggrin:  pics of the M.C.??
> *


no pics and no MC.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2005, 12:41 PM~4154845
> *no pics and no MC.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 12:39 PM~4154826
> *well you two are conjoined twins.  :biggrin:  pics of the M.C.??
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Nov 7 2005, 12:21 AM~4153117
> *
> *


congads to my HLC bros from OLDIES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 7 2005, 02:15 PM~4155676
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you joined empire?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 01:17 PM~4155702
> *you joined empire?
> *


seems like everyone is joining EMPIRE maybe I should join :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

YUP


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 02:17 PM~4155702
> *you joined empire?
> *


YUP


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

TO MY HYPNOTIZED FAMILY 
GREAT JOB EVERYONE WENT HOME WITH A TROPHY MOSTLY CUPS
EVEN HAD SOME OVERALL WINNERS....... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 7 2005, 02:25 PM~4155772
> *YUP
> *


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 01:35 AM~4153359
> *
> This one??  :biggrin:
> *


OMG! Yeah that's it! That's my future car right there!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

wzup people!!! it was nice seeing everybody at the show. anyone intereseted in buying my rides, pm me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 7 2005, 03:13 PM~4156152
> *wzup people!!! it was nice seeing everybody at the show. anyone intereseted in buying my rides, pm me.
> *



wanna trade for a virgin cutty!!!! :biggrin: 

aaahhhh loco...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got an empire plaque for sale










:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh: 





































:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Vandalized ... good to kick it with ya'll Saturday night for a bit ...  How did ya'll do at the show?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 7 2005, 04:22 PM~4156762
> *sup Vandalized ... good to kick it with ya'll Saturday night for a bit ...   How did ya'll do at the show?
> *



they wont talk to you Dena, they just like to read silently...


:biggrin:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 04:25 PM~4156797
> *they wont talk to you Dena, they just like to read silently...
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey, that's because Ever's the one he reads out loud and talks a lot...and he is still at work. But we did good at the show.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Nov 7 2005, 04:29 PM~4156829
> *Hey, that's because Ever's the one he reads out loud and talks a lot...and he is still at work.  But we did good at the show.
> *


Cool  ... so are ya'll going to Odessa?!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Nov 7 2005, 04:29 PM~4156829
> *Hey, that's because Ever's the one he reads out loud and talks a lot...and he is still at work.  But we did good at the show.
> *



I like you ... but you crazy... you crazy

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 04:32 PM~4156863
> *I like you ... but you crazy... you crazy
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol ... see ... they talk to me :biggrin: ... btw ... it was nice meeting your wife ... pretty lady :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 04:32 PM~4156863
> *I like you ... but you crazy... you crazy
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is this the vato that was rooting for Katrinas basketball team at Hooters?


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 7 2005, 04:31 PM~4156855
> *Cool   ... so are ya'll going to Odessa?!
> *



I don't know. It's kinda far, but we heard it's a good show.


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 04:32 PM~4156863
> *I like you ... but you crazy... you crazy
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Nov 7 2005, 04:34 PM~4156890
> *I don't know.  It's kinda far, but we heard it's a good show.
> *


I heard it's one of the best ... I'd like to go, too ... but we'll see ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 04:33 PM~4156886
> *is this the vato that was rooting for Katrinas basketball team at Hooters?
> *


Vandalized? yup


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

WAY TO GO RABBIT WINNING OVERALL TRIKE :thumbsup: 
AND GREAT JOB TAKING 1ST IN THE HOP


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 7 2005, 12:25 PM~4155772
> *YUP
> *


  .......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ex214 why didnt u let anyone know u where gonna be at the show?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2005, 05:44 PM~4157380
> *ex214 why didnt u let anyone know u where gonna be at the show?
> *


 :uh: I wasn't at the show ...


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

EVERYONE DID A GOOD JOB @ THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 7 2005, 05:00 PM~4157529
> *:uh: I wasn't at the show ...
> *


stop it we see ur pic on here


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

:0 :0 its me slim i wanna see tha pic hope u got her good side :0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I hope this was her good side... :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=341481]

[attachmentid=341482]


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hmmmm (looks down) I see we got a guest here I wonder who it could be


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 03:08 AM~4153407
> *A tight ass bagged trailer!!
> 
> [attachmentid=340521]
> *


[attachmentid=340521]
Slim...show this to mark...cause I emailed it to him (I think) but not sure if I had the right email.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

i dont see it


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

slim your car looks bad azz in that pic


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

slim what did you place?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Nov 7 2005, 06:40 PM~4158210
> *i dont see it
> *



Here it is again
[attachmentid=341507]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so nobody wants a set of daytons.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2005, 07:04 PM~4158373
> *so nobody wants a set of daytons.
> *


I do but I have no money


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 7 2005, 06:08 PM~4158390
> *I do but I have no money
> *


what about ass you got some of that. jk im open to trades, pumps, impala parts etc. maybe even a tv or something.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2005, 07:09 PM~4158398
> *what about ass you got some of that. jk im open to trades, pumps, impala parts etc. maybe even a tv or something.
> *


I'll hit you up soon.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 7 2005, 06:10 PM~4158406
> *I'll hit you up soon.
> *


they arent new. 10 yrs old with no rust. i am gonna either ebay them or send them to get redone maybe powder coat them or somthing.


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2005, 06:15 PM~4158430
> *they arent new. 10 yrs old with no rust. i am gonna either ebay them or send them to get redone maybe powder coat them or somthing.
> 
> 
> ...


Those rims are 10 years old? Man they look pretty good!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hey, how much were you asking for again?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Pura Felizidad


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so is anyone going to the show at Regan?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2005, 11:48 PM~4160268
> *so is anyone going to the show at Regan?
> *


I might go cuzz my homie lil rodi is gonna perform


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2005, 08:15 PM~4158430
> *they arent new. 10 yrs old with no rust. i am gonna either ebay them or send them to get redone maybe powder coat them or somthing.
> 
> 
> ...



13x7s ?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2005, 11:48 PM~4160268
> *so is anyone going to the show at Regan?
> *


Reagan high? Hmm dunno I am all showed out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2005, 08:15 PM~4158430
> *they arent new. 10 yrs old with no rust. i am gonna either ebay them or send them to get redone maybe powder coat them or somthing.
> 
> 
> ...


let me know when you are selling the C.H.I.P.'s moto


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ahora quieres moto tambien?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2005, 09:43 AM~4161674
> *ahora quieres moto tambien?!?
> *


nah, but that Poncerelli motorcycle in his garage tripped me out. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2005, 06:15 PM~4157661
> *stop it we see ur pic on here
> *


no bitch.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 8 2005, 08:50 AM~4161933
> *no bitch.
> *


wuz up htown.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2005, 08:44 AM~4161684
> *nah, but that Poncerelli motorcycle in his garage tripped me out.  :biggrin:
> *


thats a cold ass chopper :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 8 2005, 11:18 AM~4162049
> *thats a cold ass chopper :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2005, 11:22 AM~4162084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 8 2005, 11:31 AM~4162135
> *pics
> *


next time, i had my cellphone but forgot to take one. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2005, 07:09 PM~4158398
> *what about ass you got some of that. jk im open to trades, pumps, impala parts etc. maybe even a tv or something.
> *


wHAT ABOUT A CONTINENTAL KIT? :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 8 2005, 12:12 PM~4162888
> *:biggrin:
> *


Magic they want yo ass!! head for the hills!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2005, 12:57 PM~4163278
> *Magic they want yo ass!!  head for the hills!!
> *


Yeah i'm starting to worry about that boy


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 8 2005, 02:38 PM~4164395
> *WUZ UP HTOWN
> *


Carlos holla at me around 5.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

AIGHT


----------



## Fito Olivarez (Aug 16, 2005)

*CUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMBIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2005, 10:46 AM~4162684
> *wHAT ABOUT A CONTINENTAL KIT? :0
> *


a kit for a 64 u got a deal


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2005, 06:36 PM~4165173
> *a kit for a 64 u got a deal
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2005, 11:29 PM~4168338
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 9 2005, 12:52 AM~4168516
> *
> *


Thats a hell of a deal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 more weeks til christmas


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

and all through the house not a check book was stirring and the cards were all maxed out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2005, 08:55 AM~4169762
> *and all through the house not a check book was stirring and the cards were all maxed out.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that sucks. :biggrin: just got a raise and need to get busy :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah earn that raise...havent gotten a call back from the interview last wednesday. I wonder what is up. They didnt really say when theyd let me know.....I just hope they let me know if they did or even didnt pick me. So i can get the tatts and labret done.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2005, 07:55 AM~4169762
> *and all through the house not a check book was stirring and the cards were all maxed out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2005, 09:54 AM~4169942
> *Yeah earn that raise...havent gotten a call back from the interview last wednesday.  I wonder what is up.  They didnt really say when theyd let me know.....I just hope they let me know if they did or even didnt pick me.  So i can get the tatts and labret done.
> *


best way about it is return the call today since it has been a week and just let them know that you are still interested in the position and that you want to know the status on the position.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2005, 09:01 AM~4169967
> *best way about it is return the call today since it has been a week and just let them know that you are still interested in the position and that you want to know the status on the position.
> *


roger...will do


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ken, did you get rid of those D's yet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 9 2005, 12:55 PM~4172146
> *Ken, did you get rid of those D's yet?
> *


nah not yet. got a few offers might ebay them


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

go to sleep Juan...........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 10 2005, 12:22 AM~4176231
> *ttt
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin: Goooooood Moooooorning H-Town


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

attention houston

i am now accepting online applications for my mickey mouse car club. thats right now you can be part of the crew. please pm me the online application. or call 1-800 -WANT-2-B.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2005, 10:19 AM~4177916
> *attention houston
> 
> i am now accepting online applications for my mickey mouse car club. thats right now you can be part of the crew.  please pm me the online application. or call 1-800 -WANT-2-B.
> *













Jotisimo!! :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2005, 09:19 AM~4177916
> *attention houston
> 
> i am now accepting online applications for my mickey mouse car club. thats right now you can be part of the crew.  please pm me the online application. or call 1-800 -WANT-2-B.
> *


No thanks..i roll wit the GOOFY car club... :0


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

hello ppl


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 10 2005, 01:35 PM~4178845
> *hello ppl
> *


:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: HOLA [attachmentid=344799]


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 10 2005, 01:43 PM~4178891
> *:wave:
> *


hey i don't think my husbend is gonna sell that 79 cause he wants to fix it up now but he is still half and half on it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 10 2005, 01:46 PM~4178906
> *hey i don't think my husbend is gonna sell that 79 cause he wants to fix it up now but he is still half and half on it
> *


well if he decides to sell it ... let me know! I'm ready to buy it :thumbsup:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

u got it :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 10 2005, 01:48 PM~4178923
> *u got it :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

today seems like a slow day


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

i wonder why? :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I know, where is everybody??

HELLLOOO[attachmentid=344804]


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

i know at lunch duh


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thisll fix their lunches!!

[attachmentid=344809]


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 10 2005, 01:02 PM~4179012
> *Thisll fix their lunches!!
> 
> [attachmentid=344809]
> *


damm he even has snot coming out his nose


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn, its morning already?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

My top stays up because my car isnt a permanent convertible! 

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 10 2005, 03:12 PM~4179656
> *Damn, its morning already?
> *


yes wake yo ass up! :biggrin: if you don't have to work on Saturday ... meet me out there to check out the work for my car! I've got your cd's, too ... check your pm


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

See yal in Odessa.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So H-Town..what are your thoughts on that there is not going to be a LRM Dallas show next yr?? I will miss it .. cause i like the out of town shows,representing Htown in another city...and see all the nice rides in Dtown. Its funny how some of Htown own would rather see Houston cancelled... :nono: but you still see them every yr at LRM Houston :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i guess i just go to san antonio next year.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I'll just take my car to Vegas again :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 10 2005, 09:50 PM~4183767
> *I'll just take my car to Vegas again :cheesy:
> *



u getthe pics i sent u?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 11 2005, 12:54 AM~4183793
> *u getthe pics i sent u?
> *


Ya... did you see the 85 my Projcet thread?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.already.com/


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning every1.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK IT SUCKS BUT WE HAVE TO KEEP IT IN PERSPECTIVE. HONESTLY EVEN THOUGH I AM FROM HOUSTON I HAVE TO SAY THAT DALLAS HAS PUT OUT THE BEST SHOW HANDS DOWN THE LAST COUPLE OF YEARS. PART OF THAT HAS TO DO WITH HOUSTON COMPETING WITH ANOTHER BIG SHOW THE LAST FEW YEARS.....BUT DALLAS STILL REPRESENTS NO MATTER WHAT.

THE BRIGHTSIDE IS THAT AT LEAST THEY HAVE THE CHANCE TO ATTEND ANOTHER LRM SHOW WITHIN THE STATE. SOME PEOPLE LIKE THOSE ON THE EAST COAST OR IN THE MIDWEST ALL HAVE TO SHARE ONE SHOW. HERE WE AT LEAST HAVE TWO MORE TO GO TO AND FOR THOSE THAT WANT TO TRAVEL MORE THERE IS DENVER AND PHOENIX.

I THINK GOLO MADE A MISTAKE NOT GOING TO DALLAS......BUT THEY HAD THEIR REASONS.....WHETHER WE THINK THEY ARE GOOD OR NOT.

I CAN SAY ALL YOU DALLAS GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME TO HOUSTON AND SHOW OFF YOUR HARD WORK AND DEDICATION.

IF YOU DON'T WANT TO TRAVEL....WELL THE CALIENTE SHOW WILL RETURN TO DALLAS IN MARCH SO MAYBE WE WILL SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 11 2005, 12:26 PM~4186218
> *IF YOU DON'T WANT TO TRAVEL....WELL THE CALIENTE SHOW WILL RETURN TO DALLAS IN MARCH SO MAYBE WE WILL SEE YOU THERE.
> *




I think this is why LRM isn't going to Dallas,but thats just my opinion


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

U cant make everyone happy ALL the time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's up Majic? You work tonight?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2005, 07:26 AM~4153891
> *yea it is.
> *


nice avi!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2005, 04:42 PM~4187778
> *What's up Majic?  You work tonight?
> *


No my friend I will not be working this evening


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 11 2005, 05:44 PM~4188200
> *No my friend I will not be working this evening
> *


so whatcha doin?? cause my model and like 3 or 4 of her homegirls are going to HUSH. So far its just me meeting her up there....low on funds though So i'll see how much of a good time I can have.

Friday Meltdown
Ladies FREE until 11 pm
$.75 Drinks until 11 pm
18+
$1 Draft All Night & $2 Drinks 11pm- 2 am
DJ Real playing Hip-hop, Dance, Top 40
FREE Self-Parking / $5 Valet Doors open at 9 pm
Cover: $10 under 21, $6 over 21

Theres also a flyer that says "Free cover with this flyer until 11pm" I am definitely gonna take a printout of that!! :biggrin:

HUSH FLYER


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 11 2005, 06:53 PM~4188258
> *so whatcha doin?? cause my model and like 3 or 4 of her homegirls are going to HUSH.  So far its just me meeting her up there....low on funds though So i'll see how much of a good time I can have.
> 
> Friday Meltdown
> ...


sounds bad ass. to bad i gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 11 2005, 05:55 PM~4188277
> *sounds bad ass. to bad i gotta work tomorrow.
> *



CALL IN sick mah nigg


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HUSH Dress Code:

MEN 
NO T-shirts, tank tops, baseball caps, tennis shoes, shorts, ripped or torn clothing, work boots, combat boots, excessively baggy jeans, athletic apparel, logos on clothing, jerseys, headwear or flip-flops. Polo pullovers must be of one solid color.


Damn I gotta go like I am dressing for an interview...dont have khaki docker type pants that fit anymore....damn this mild weight loss!! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 11 2005, 06:56 PM~4188286
> *CALL IN sick mah nigg
> *


Cant do man. I already got short hours this week. I was off Wed.,Thurs, and today. Im part time, gotta get the most hours i can.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 11 2005, 06:00 PM~4188320
> *Cant do man. I already got short hours this week. I was off Wed.,Thurs, and today. Im part time, gotta get the most hours i can.
> *


Thats tight..gotta stack that paper.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

stack the chedder


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 11 2005, 05:07 PM~4188360
> *stack the chedder
> *


im workin sat and sun so dont feel bad im on a mission :biggrin:


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 7 2005, 07:26 AM~4153894
> *:0  THAT CADDY IS LOCKED THE FUCK UP
> *


 :biggrin: It's looked the fuck up and it lays all the way down


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: Sorry 4 the pics being blurry took them with my phone


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88cutlass88_@Nov 11 2005, 09:53 PM~4189651
> *:biggrin: Sorry 4 the pics being blurry took them with my phone
> *


apology accepted  Nice ride!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Car show today at PASADENA HIGH SCHOOL.11:00 -3:00


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

TTT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=347854]
[attachmentid=347853]
[attachmentid=347852]
ok ok ok here is a sneak peak of the photo shoot i did today.....and these are the pics that suck...lol well enjoy..



p.s. ellie don't get mad lol


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

I thought those pics looked good johnguess the other ones must be a lot better :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

That is hott who did the custom paint???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 12 2005, 09:27 PM~4194566
> *I thought those pics looked good johnguess the other ones must be a lot better :biggrin:
> *


thanks man......shit u should see the others.....those like i said where the sucky ones...lol :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got a little oil leak there buddy :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 09:32 PM~4194595
> *got a little oil leak there buddy  :biggrin:
> *


nah that was already there....need to ps them out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 12 2005, 08:34 PM~4194601
> *nah that was already there....need to ps them out
> *


what is ps?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 09:35 PM~4194611
> *what is ps?
> *


photo-shop :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 12 2005, 08:39 PM~4194635
> *photo-shop :uh:
> *


computer geek :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 09:41 PM~4194642
> *computer geek  :uh:
> *


all that money on school, did they atleast give you a cookie :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 12 2005, 08:41 PM~4194645
> *all that money on school, did they atleast give you a cookie :uh:
> *


gimme 50 ft "puppet" :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 09:42 PM~4194653
> *gimme 50 ft "puppet"  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

lone star vs texasgold, not too good of a fight I'd presume


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 12 2005, 09:45 PM~4194666
> *lone star vs texasgold, not too good of a fight I'd presume
> *


fuck lonestar.....one of this days i'm going to catch him slippin :angry:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 12 2005, 09:45 PM~4194672
> *fuck lonestar.....one of this days i'm going to catch him slippin :angry:
> *



you know you guys are friends.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 12 2005, 09:48 PM~4194682
> *you know you guys are friends.
> *


I can't stand that guy :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DimondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 12 2005, 09:30 PM~4194577
> *That is hott who did the custom paint???
> *


I dunno but check this out

[attachmentid=347896]

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

catch me slippin. you know i keep 3 clips in the truck puto


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 09:49 PM~4194696
> *catch me slippin.  you know i keep 3 clips in the truck puto
> *


but what you don't know is that i'm going to wait by the dumpster around Jack-n-the box :0


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 12 2005, 09:49 PM~4194694
> *I dunno but check this out
> 
> [attachmentid=347896]
> ...



fuck I can't remember there name but its the same people that did lil joe's cutlass. I'm sure one of their members can answer that question.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 12 2005, 08:51 PM~4194704
> *but what you don't know is that i'm going to wait by the dumpster around  Jack-n-the box :0
> *


 :0 

:uh: 




:uh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigtyme_@Nov 12 2005, 09:53 PM~4194715
> *fuck I can't remember there name but its the same people that did lil joe's cutlass. I'm sure one of their members can answer that question.
> *


Leal Bros


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=347901]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuckin know it alls


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 12 2005, 09:53 PM~4194720
> *Leal Bros
> *


thats right, I always forget that for some reason


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 09:54 PM~4194728
> *fuckin know it alls
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 10:54 PM~4194728
> *fuckin know it alls
> *


damn I thought you 2 were cool mayn, whats with the beef :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 12 2005, 10:00 PM~4194759
> *damn I thought you 2 were cool mayn, whats with the beef :dunno:
> *


he stole my woman :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 12 2005, 09:00 PM~4194759
> *damn I thought you 2 were cool mayn, whats with the beef :dunno:
> *


who are u jerry springer or what


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 10:04 PM~4194786
> *who are u jerry springer or what
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2005, 11:04 PM~4194786
> *who are u jerry springer or what
> *


wtf homie, what I do


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

thats it i'm done on this subject :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 12 2005, 09:10 PM~4194817
> *thats it i'm done on this subject :cheesy:
> *


go roll with your mickey mouse posse


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

R.I.P EDDIE GUERRERO


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that true about eddie or is it internet bs


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mc Gregor anyone?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

might sell my rims. 300 with out tires 350 with them. 5 hole adapters to fit a monte carlo or other g bodies. pm me


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 13 2005, 01:37 PM~4197048
> *R.I.P EDDIE GUERRERO
> *


yes r.i.p. and thanks for giving us the opportunity to use our car in ur show


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT'S UP...


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:biggrin: LOOK @ MY NEPHEW ISN'T HE CUTE


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 13 2005, 08:31 PM~4199428
> *:biggrin: WHAT'S UP...
> *


you talking 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

...YEAH I'M TALKING 2 U


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 13 2005, 08:40 PM~4199490
> *...YEAH I'M TALKING 2 U
> *


whats the deal


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

NOT MUCH JUST CHILL'IN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Hamnizzie....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

where the picz???


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

wuzz up H-town


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP MAGIC


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:biggrin: 4 U MAGIC


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 13 2005, 09:57 PM~4199642
> *WHAT'S UP MAGIC
> *


Hello Señorita


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 13 2005, 09:58 PM~4199655
> *:biggrin: 4 U MAGIC
> *


Your givin me a princess :dunno:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

U R A PRINCESS


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 13 2005, 10:02 PM~4199685
> *U R A PRINCESS
> *


Uhhh no i'm not


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 13 2005, 08:48 PM~4199557
> *wuz up Hamnizzie....
> *


chillin...cant find my usb cord to upload my picz onto the computer??? :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Anyone in Houston ever heard of a rapper called short dogg? I need to get his CD or whatever.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT PEEPS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2005, 04:56 PM~4198094
> *might sell my rims. 300 with out tires 350 with them.  5 hole adapters to fit a monte carlo or other g bodies.  pm me
> *


SOLD


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

Danny from Bonafide grand opening of the Krome Dome!!!
H.L.C. was there representing...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

hoppin...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: H.L.C...............


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 13 2005, 10:32 PM~4199888
> *Danny from Bonafide grand opening of the Krome Dome!!!
> H.L.C. was there representing...
> *


 :0 Damn when and where was this


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 13 2005, 09:51 PM~4200031
> *:0 Damn when and where was this
> *


this past saturday nov 12th on the eastside... [email protected] area


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 13 2005, 10:59 PM~4200109
> *this past saturday nov 12th on the eastside... [email protected] area
> 
> *


Damn I would have liked to have gone


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 14 2005, 12:04 AM~4200162
> *Damn I would have liked to have gone
> *


I told you about it...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Nov 13 2005, 11:16 PM~4200265
> *I told you about it...
> *


 :uh: No Comment


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 14 2005, 12:19 AM~4200303
> *:uh: No Comment
> *


...


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 13 2005, 10:34 PM~4199901
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

YES THE RUMORS ARE TRUE IF U HAVENT HEARD YET. I HAVE RETIRED FROM THE LOWRIDING SCENE I GAVE TEN YEARS OF MY LIFE TO IT AND HAVE ENJOYED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE. I WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND UNITE WITH THE OLD ONES. RIGHT NOW I DO NOT HAVE TIME TO MESS WITH MY FAVORITE HOBBY, SO IM TAKING A BREAK, DONT KNOW HOW LONG OF A BREAK TO BE EXACT. I HAVE TALKED IT OVER WITH MY FIRME CC AND THEY UNDERSTAND WHERE IM COMING FROM. I TURNED OVER MY PLAQUE AND MY SHIRTS BACK TO FIRME. IM GLAD I WAS A PART OF FIRME, I APPRECIATE LETTING ME FLY THE PLAQUE. I WILL STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HOUSTON LOWRIDEN, I WILL STILL GET ON LAYITLOW WHEN I GET A CHANCE. KEEP LOWRIDEN !!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 01:29 AM~4200938
> *YES THE RUMORS ARE TRUE IF U HAVENT HEARD YET. I HAVE RETIRED FROM THE LOWRIDING SCENE I GAVE TEN YEARS OF MY LIFE TO IT AND HAVE ENJOYED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE. I WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND UNITE WITH THE OLD ONES. RIGHT NOW I DO NOT HAVE TIME TO MESS WITH MY FAVORITE HOBBY, SO IM TAKING A BREAK, DONT KNOW HOW LONG OF A BREAK TO BE EXACT. I HAVE TALKED IT OVER WITH MY FIRME CC AND THEY UNDERSTAND WHERE IM COMING FROM. I TURNED OVER MY PLAQUE AND MY SHIRTS BACK TO FIRME. IM GLAD I WAS A PART OF FIRME, I APPRECIATE LETTING ME FLY THE PLAQUE. I WILL STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HOUSTON LOWRIDEN, I WILL STILL GET ON LAYITLOW WHEN I GET A CHANCE. KEEP LOWRIDEN !!!
> *


:0 well Dena i guess u can finally bring ur Lac out now .......lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 02:29 AM~4200938
> *YES THE RUMORS ARE TRUE IF U HAVENT HEARD YET. I HAVE RETIRED FROM THE LOWRIDING SCENE I GAVE TEN YEARS OF MY LIFE TO IT AND HAVE ENJOYED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE. I WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND UNITE WITH THE OLD ONES. RIGHT NOW I DO NOT HAVE TIME TO MESS WITH MY FAVORITE HOBBY, SO IM TAKING A BREAK, DONT KNOW HOW LONG OF A BREAK TO BE EXACT. I HAVE TALKED IT OVER WITH MY FIRME CC AND THEY UNDERSTAND WHERE IM COMING FROM. I TURNED OVER MY PLAQUE AND MY SHIRTS BACK TO FIRME. IM GLAD I WAS A PART OF FIRME, I APPRECIATE LETTING ME FLY THE PLAQUE. I WILL STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HOUSTON LOWRIDEN, I WILL STILL GET ON LAYITLOW WHEN I GET A CHANCE. KEEP LOWRIDEN !!!
> *


Do you still hae time to hit up Drink now and then?????? :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 02:01 AM~4201013
> *Do you still hae time to hit up Drink now and then??????  :cheesy:
> *


shit he was there saturday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 14 2005, 03:02 AM~4201016
> *shit he was there saturday
> *


I was there friday :biggrin: Went to the Palace Sat


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall ON THA BUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR the comp been act in fucked up lately so i gave it some ACKRIGHT and its workin for now :machinegun:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 13 2005, 10:36 PM~4199918
> *hoppin...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 14 2005, 02:33 AM~4200948
> *:0 well Dena i guess u can finally bring ur Lac out now .......lol
> *


so did the cadillac get sold?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 03:15 AM~4201040
> *I was there friday :biggrin: Went to the Palace Sat
> *


U SHOULD GAVE ME A CALL ON THE CELL. IM ALWAYS LOOKEN FOR SOMETHING TO DO.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 11:07 AM~4201858
> *U SHOULD GAVE ME A CALL ON THE CELL. IM ALWAYS LOOKEN FOR SOMETHING TO DO.
> *


i'll call you this weekend when i pull out the engine since you need something to do. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 14 2005, 02:33 AM~4200948
> *:0 well Dena i guess u can finally bring ur Lac out now .......lol
> *


Oh, I see ... Zar's too scared to compete against a girl ... :0 :biggrin: j/k Zar ... good luck with whatever else you got going on ... we'll get some drinks sometime ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 12:29 AM~4200938
> *YES THE RUMORS ARE TRUE IF U HAVENT HEARD YET. I HAVE RETIRED FROM THE LOWRIDING SCENE I GAVE TEN YEARS OF MY LIFE TO IT AND HAVE ENJOYED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE. I WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND UNITE WITH THE OLD ONES. RIGHT NOW I DO NOT HAVE TIME TO MESS WITH MY FAVORITE HOBBY, SO IM TAKING A BREAK, DONT KNOW HOW LONG OF A BREAK TO BE EXACT. I HAVE TALKED IT OVER WITH MY FIRME CC AND THEY UNDERSTAND WHERE IM COMING FROM. I TURNED OVER MY PLAQUE AND MY SHIRTS BACK TO FIRME. IM GLAD I WAS A PART OF FIRME, I APPRECIATE LETTING ME FLY THE PLAQUE. I WILL STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HOUSTON LOWRIDEN, I WILL STILL GET ON LAYITLOW WHEN I GET A CHANCE. KEEP LOWRIDEN !!!
> *


what happen co-workers made u choose between the profession and lowriding :biggrin: 



jk


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2005, 08:46 AM~4201544
> *
> *


oooh cool







<-- DM fan!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 01:29 AM~4200938
> *YES THE RUMORS ARE TRUE IF U HAVENT HEARD YET. I HAVE RETIRED FROM THE LOWRIDING SCENE I GAVE TEN YEARS OF MY LIFE TO IT AND HAVE ENJOYED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE. I WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND UNITE WITH THE OLD ONES. RIGHT NOW I DO NOT HAVE TIME TO MESS WITH MY FAVORITE HOBBY, SO IM TAKING A BREAK, DONT KNOW HOW LONG OF A BREAK TO BE EXACT. I HAVE TALKED IT OVER WITH MY FIRME CC AND THEY UNDERSTAND WHERE IM COMING FROM. I TURNED OVER MY PLAQUE AND MY SHIRTS BACK TO FIRME. IM GLAD I WAS A PART OF FIRME, I APPRECIATE LETTING ME FLY THE PLAQUE. I WILL STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HOUSTON LOWRIDEN, I WILL STILL GET ON LAYITLOW WHEN I GET A CHANCE. KEEP LOWRIDEN !!!
> *


SELL OUT.FUCK THA POLICE J/K :angry:   :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2005, 11:18 AM~4201918
> *Oh, I see ... Zar's too scared to compete against a girl ... :0  :biggrin: j/k Zar ... good luck with whatever else you got going on ... we'll get some drinks sometime ...
> *


when is the caddy going to hit the streets?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2005, 12:39 PM~4202325
> *when is the caddy going to hit the streets?
> *



After we do the shoot on it... !

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 14 2005, 12:39 PM~4202325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

RIP EDDIE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2005, 12:50 PM~4202370
> *it's already been hittin' the streets of H*town  :0 :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


you take it for a cruise on the main streets of Houston? lol.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 14 2005, 10:53 AM~4202381
> *RIP EDDIE
> *


i know ..that sucks...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP HTOWN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 11:07 AM~4201858
> *U SHOULD GAVE ME A CALL ON THE CELL. IM ALWAYS LOOKEN FOR SOMETHING TO DO.
> *


I dont have your #


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 03:12 PM~4203306
> *I dont have your #
> *


it's 9-1-1 Liv4OGT


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2005, 03:14 PM~4203321
> *it's 9-1-1 Liv4OGT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JACKASS!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 03:32 PM~4203442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: JACKASS!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 12:29 AM~4200938
> *YES THE RUMORS ARE TRUE IF U HAVENT HEARD YET. I HAVE RETIRED FROM THE LOWRIDING SCENE I GAVE TEN YEARS OF MY LIFE TO IT AND HAVE ENJOYED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE. I WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND UNITE WITH THE OLD ONES. RIGHT NOW I DO NOT HAVE TIME TO MESS WITH MY FAVORITE HOBBY, SO IM TAKING A BREAK, DONT KNOW HOW LONG OF A BREAK TO BE EXACT. I HAVE TALKED IT OVER WITH MY FIRME CC AND THEY UNDERSTAND WHERE IM COMING FROM. I TURNED OVER MY PLAQUE AND MY SHIRTS BACK TO FIRME. IM GLAD I WAS A PART OF FIRME, I APPRECIATE LETTING ME FLY THE PLAQUE. I WILL STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HOUSTON LOWRIDEN, I WILL STILL GET ON LAYITLOW WHEN I GET A CHANCE. KEEP LOWRIDEN !!!
> *


Sorry to hear Zar ....... Do what you gotta do homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 13 2005, 09:38 PM~4199936
> *:0
> *


looks like block was loving that chicken


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2005, 11:18 AM~4201918
> *Oh, I see ... Zar's too scared to compete against a girl ... :0  :biggrin: j/k Zar ... good luck with whatever else you got going on ... we'll get some drinks sometime ...
> *


 IM NEVER SCARED, JUST GOT TIRED OF WAITEN FOR UR SUPER CADDY TO COME OUT!!! LOL JUS MESSEN WITH U. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT SOMEDAY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2005, 04:45 PM~4203909
> *looks like block was loving that chicken
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 14 2005, 12:42 PM~4203076
> *SUP HTOWN
> *


wut it do...carlos


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2005, 02:45 PM~4203909
> *looks like block was loving that chicken
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 04:58 PM~4204034
> *IM NEVER SCARED, JUST GOT TIRED OF WAITEN FOR UR SUPER CADDY TO COME OUT!!! LOL JUS MESSEN WITH U. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT SOMEDAY.
> *


 :biggrin: you need to keep your eyes open then ... cause it's already been up and down your street a few times :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup goofy


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2005, 05:36 PM~4204320
> * :biggrin:  you need to keep your eyes open then ... cause it's already been up and down your street a few times  :0
> *


THERES ONLY ONE LAC WELCOMED IN MY STREET AND THAT IS SICK LIFE. DONT COME THROUGH MY STREET UNLESS U WANT SOME BROKEN WINDOWS. LOL


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 01:29 AM~4200938
> *YES THE RUMORS ARE TRUE IF U HAVENT HEARD YET. I HAVE RETIRED FROM THE LOWRIDING SCENE I GAVE TEN YEARS OF MY LIFE TO IT AND HAVE ENJOYED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE. I WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND UNITE WITH THE OLD ONES. RIGHT NOW I DO NOT HAVE TIME TO MESS WITH MY FAVORITE HOBBY, SO IM TAKING A BREAK, DONT KNOW HOW LONG OF A BREAK TO BE EXACT. I HAVE TALKED IT OVER WITH MY FIRME CC AND THEY UNDERSTAND WHERE IM COMING FROM. I TURNED OVER MY PLAQUE AND MY SHIRTS BACK TO FIRME. IM GLAD I WAS A PART OF FIRME, I APPRECIATE LETTING ME FLY THE PLAQUE. I WILL STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HOUSTON LOWRIDEN, I WILL STILL GET ON LAYITLOW WHEN I GET A CHANCE. KEEP LOWRIDEN !!!
> *



thats cool zar... everyone needs a break from time to time, just dont become a stranger... gotta still hang out and hit up S.P. ............lol


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

HELLO GUYS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 05:44 PM~4204352
> *THERES ONLY ONE LAC WELCOMED IN MY STREET AND THAT IS SICK LIFE. DONT COME THROUGH MY STREET UNLESS U WANT SOME BROKEN WINDOWS. LOL
> *


YOU'LL BE TOO BUSY DROOLING TO BREAK ANYTHING :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP PEOPLE


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2005, 06:01 PM~4204462
> *YOU'LL BE TOO BUSY DROOLING TO BREAK ANYTHING  :0  :cheesy:
> *


REMEMBER WHEN U SAW MY LAC, U LEFT ALOT OF WET SPOTS AT THE SHOW!!! LOL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP MIKE!!! U STILL MAD AT ME FOR THE HOUSTON ASTROS GAME INCIDENT???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 12:29 AM~4200938
> *YES THE RUMORS ARE TRUE IF U HAVENT HEARD YET. I HAVE RETIRED FROM THE LOWRIDING SCENE I GAVE TEN YEARS OF MY LIFE TO IT AND HAVE ENJOYED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE. I WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND UNITE WITH THE OLD ONES. RIGHT NOW I DO NOT HAVE TIME TO MESS WITH MY FAVORITE HOBBY, SO IM TAKING A BREAK, DONT KNOW HOW LONG OF A BREAK TO BE EXACT. I HAVE TALKED IT OVER WITH MY FIRME CC AND THEY UNDERSTAND WHERE IM COMING FROM. I TURNED OVER MY PLAQUE AND MY SHIRTS BACK TO FIRME. IM GLAD I WAS A PART OF FIRME, I APPRECIATE LETTING ME FLY THE PLAQUE. I WILL STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HOUSTON LOWRIDEN, I WILL STILL GET ON LAYITLOW WHEN I GET A CHANCE. KEEP LOWRIDEN !!!
> *



what going to happen to your lolo?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 05:15 PM~4204585
> *SUP MIKE!!! U STILL MAD AT ME FOR THE HOUSTON ASTROS GAME INCIDENT???
> *



naw brotha its all good....shit happens, it was just funny that it happened exactly how u said... so whats been up?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 12:29 AM~4200938
> *YES THE RUMORS ARE TRUE IF U HAVENT HEARD YET. I HAVE RETIRED FROM THE LOWRIDING SCENE I GAVE TEN YEARS OF MY LIFE TO IT AND HAVE ENJOYED EVERY SINGLE MINUTE. I WAS NICE TO MEET NEW PEOPLE AND UNITE WITH THE OLD ONES. RIGHT NOW I DO NOT HAVE TIME TO MESS WITH MY FAVORITE HOBBY, SO IM TAKING A BREAK, DONT KNOW HOW LONG OF A BREAK TO BE EXACT. I HAVE TALKED IT OVER WITH MY FIRME CC AND THEY UNDERSTAND WHERE IM COMING FROM. I TURNED OVER MY PLAQUE AND MY SHIRTS BACK TO FIRME. IM GLAD I WAS A PART OF FIRME, I APPRECIATE LETTING ME FLY THE PLAQUE. I WILL STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH HOUSTON LOWRIDEN, I WILL STILL GET ON LAYITLOW WHEN I GET A CHANCE. KEEP LOWRIDEN !!!
> *



I hope that girl is worth it!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2005, 06:24 PM~4204691
> *I hope that girl is worth it!!!lol :biggrin:
> *


:0


sup Dave .. where you been :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2005, 04:45 PM~4203909
> *looks like block was loving that chicken
> *


well i knew the chicken was done because darkness was the first one with a piece; not that chicken and him didnt suprise me but he keep trying to take mine he almost got stabbed with a chicken bone... J/k


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Nov 14 2005, 06:56 PM~4205042
> *well i knew the chicken was done because darkness was the first one with a piece; not that chicken and him didnt suprise me but he keep trying to take mine he almost got stabbed with a chicken bone...  J/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2005, 04:35 PM~4204827
> *:0
> sup Dave .. where you been :biggrin:
> *


I've been flying under the radar :biggrin: 

anyone go to the Regan show?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2005, 06:01 PM~4204462
> *YOU'LL BE TOO BUSY DROOLING TO BREAK ANYTHING  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 14 2005, 04:55 PM~4204423
> *thats cool zar... everyone needs a break from time to time, just dont become a stranger... gotta still hang out and hit up S.P.  ............lol
> *


I'm going to SP this Sat. My homegirl want to go check it out. Maybe she come get a job there and hook me up with her new homegirls.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 14 2005, 10:00 PM~4206892
> *I'm going to SP this Sat. My homegirl want to go check it out. Maybe she come get a job there and hook me up with her new homegirls.
> *


then you can hook me up with your new homegirls


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2005, 12:28 AM~4207125
> *then you can hook me up with your new homegirls
> *


I WANT TO MEET THEM TOO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 11:32 PM~4207156
> *I WANT TO MEET THEM TOO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2005, 12:28 AM~4207125
> *then you can hook me up with your new homegirls
> *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 14 2005, 11:00 PM~4206892
> *I'm going to SP this Sat. My homegirl want to go check it out. Maybe she come get a job there and hook me up with her new homegirls.
> *


oh now u want to go i wont be here leaving 4 the car show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2005, 12:28 AM~4207125
> *then you can hook me up with your new homegirls
> *


pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up htown.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2005, 11:07 PM~4207353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OGT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2005, 09:09 AM~4208400
> *what up htown.
> *


You work this weekend? Have you taken your vitamina P-2 lately?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2005, 07:21 AM~4208442
> *You work this weekend?  Have you taken your vitamina P-2 lately?
> *


hell naw im off and i got a paycheck burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2005, 09:32 AM~4208477
> *hell naw im off and i got a paycheck burning a hole in my pocket
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP HTOWN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

84caddy wut it do homie....its dead up in here uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

YEAH IT LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE DID A DRIVEBY


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 14 2005, 06:13 PM~4204564
> *REMEMBER WHEN U SAW MY LAC, U LEFT ALOT OF WET SPOTS AT THE SHOW!!! LOL
> *


:twak: GROSERO! YOU WISH! :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 15 2005, 12:00 AM~4206892
> *I'm going to SP this Sat. My homegirl want to go check it out. Maybe she come get a job there and hook me up with her new homegirls.
> *


friday night, Happy Hour


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 15 2005, 08:48 AM~4208707
> *friday night, Happy Hour
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HEY DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THERE IS A JUNKYARD AROUND HOUSTON? SOMEBODY BROKE ARE WINDOW AND WE HAD ONE BUT ITS NOT THE RIGHT SIZE :tears:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 15 2005, 12:43 PM~4209463
> *HEY DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THERE IS A JUNKYARD AROUND HOUSTON? SOMEBODY BROKE ARE WINDOW AND WE HAD ONE BUT ITS NOT THE RIGHT SIZE :tears:
> *


they broke the window on you '84? that sux ... Liv4Lacs might know where you can find one ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 15 2005, 10:43 AM~4209463
> *HEY DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THERE IS A JUNKYARD AROUND HOUSTON? SOMEBODY BROKE ARE WINDOW AND WE HAD ONE BUT ITS NOT THE RIGHT SIZE :tears:
> *


i'll search around for you and your hubby...


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

THANK YOU YEAH HE TOOK IT SOMEWHERE AND THEY WERE BULLSHITIN AND DIDN'T WANT TO PUT THE CHROME PIECE BACK ON SO NOW HE IS OUT THERE TRYING TO FIX IT


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 15 2005, 12:20 PM~4209652
> *THANK YOU YEAH HE TOOK IT SOMEWHERE AND THEY WERE BULLSHITIN AND DIDN'T WANT TO PUT THE CHROME PIECE BACK ON SO NOW HE IS OUT THERE TRYING TO FIX IT
> *


where did he take it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for the glass call binswanger or binswinger glass on murphy rd in stafford . they are good peeps.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

UMMM HE SAID IT WAS ON BEECHNUT NEAR COOK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 15 2005, 03:13 PM~4210432
> *UMMM HE SAID IT WAS ON BEECHNUT NEAR COOK
> *


I have alot of glass for that car. what window do you need????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2005, 04:05 PM~4210763
> *I have alot of glass for that car. what window do you need????
> *


told ya! Brian's tha man! :biggrin: lol ... Brian ... I need some chrome pieces for my lac ... you got any? I need some smaller pieces, other than the one I already told you about ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

can't wait for rush hour traffic in the rain :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Nov 15 2005, 04:09 PM~4210781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it keeps raining I need a night off :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2005, 10:55 AM~4202092
> *oooh cool
> 
> 
> ...


yup. i went to their concert last week. it was a good concert.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 15 2005, 04:26 PM~4211369
> *yup. i went to their concert last week. it was a good concert.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2005, 02:21 PM~4210869
> *can't wait for rush hour traffic in the rain  :uh:
> *


good reason to stay late and soak up the OT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2005, 05:43 PM~4211507
> *good reason to stay late and soak up the OT  :biggrin:
> *


i know OGT :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i may be moving their after thanksgiving from cincinnati,ohio..whats houston like?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ITS BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

come on now,no one ever says anything like that about theire city,lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I WOULDNT WANT TO LIVE ANYWHERE ELSE.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

gonna pick up the new chevy on friday need sumthin i can play with in the streets dont fit in the honda and i hate driving it it rides like shit got myself another 2 door caprice i need some wheels it has some on there but they look like ass 2in' a arms 3 showtime pumps italian dumps 4 tonz in the front till the lac is done will post pics as soon as i can and i need a bumper kit


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I NEED A BUMPER KIT 2


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

im 23 going to be staying in west houston with my cuz untill i get my own spot,who has some stock cars for sale $500-$800 rang no sticks


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I GOT A 79 COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 15 2005, 06:53 PM~4212128
> *I GOT A 79 COUPE DEVILLE
> *


hey homie you live in camden park


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

YEAH.WELL NOW I LIVE IN ALIEF BUT MY PARENTS STILL LIVE THERE.HOW DO U KNOW I LIVED THERE.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 15 2005, 06:57 PM~4212175
> *YEAH.WELL NOW I LIVE IN ALIEF BUT MY PARENTS STILL LIVE THERE.HOW DO U KNOW I LIVED THERE.
> *


i live in lincon green my folx stay in camden park i saw the lac out side was going to ask u if you wanted to sell it at onetime


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THE BLACK ONE.ITS AT MY PARENTS GARAGE.STILL HALF AND HALF ABOUT SELLING IT.MAYBE IF THE CASH RIGHT.BUT THE 84 I WILL NEVER SELL.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 15 2005, 07:01 PM~4212210
> *THE BLACK ONE.ITS AT MY PARENTS GARAGE.STILL HALF AND HALF ABOUT SELLING IT.MAYBE IF THE CASH RIGHT.BUT THE 84 I WILL NEVER SELL.
> *


 i was talkin bout the 84 clean as hell


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SORRY AINT SELLIN THAT ONE


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

84 caddy how much you selling your 79 lac for?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

700


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I BOUGHT IT FOR 1500


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

provok i check snj everyday for more picks and you not updating sup big homie


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

CAN I GET A SUBSCRIPTION FOR SPOKES AND JUICE MAG. TODAY AND I WILL GLADLY PAY U NEXT TUESDAY.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 15 2005, 06:08 PM~4212277
> *provok i check snj everyday for more picks and you not updating sup big homie
> *


I know. Sorry about that. I need to hire someone to help me out. I got a lot of school projects right now.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 15 2005, 06:52 PM~4212124
> *im 23 going to be staying in west houston with my cuz untill i get my own spot,who has some stock cars for sale $500-$800 rang no sticks
> *


West Houston


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP WITH MY WINDOW


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

yup,just got off the phone and i'll be at westimer and hillrest or hillcrest


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+Nov 15 2005, 07:33 PM~4212467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would help you if i knew what window you needed :dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 15 2005, 04:38 PM~4212011
> *i may be moving their after thanksgiving from cincinnati,ohio..whats houston like?
> *


best place to come live ,,a true lowrider city.... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 15 2005, 07:41 PM~4212513
> *best place to come live ,,a true lowrider city.... :uh:
> *


Dont be hatin on Screwston mayne..... city of Swangas n syrup :uh: :uh: :uh: 




Whut It Do BlockHustler.... :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2005, 06:46 PM~4212550
> *Dont be hatin on Screwston mayne..... city of Swangas n syrup :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> Whut It Do BlockHustler.... :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


I TRIED PM U BOUT WINDOW.IT SAID THERE WAS A ERROR.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 15 2005, 07:48 PM~4212566
> *I TRIED PM U BOUT WINDOW.IT SAID THERE WAS A ERROR.
> *


try it now


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone going to the Autorama?


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 15 2005, 07:02 PM~4213035
> *anyone going to the Autorama?
> *


thinking about it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 15 2005, 05:41 PM~4212513
> *best place to come live ,,a true lowrider city.... :uh:
> *


is that why some peeps always anticipate going to out of town shows :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone win the mega millions?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2005, 08:16 AM~4215654
> *anyone win the mega millions?
> *


... gotta check my numbers  ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

wheres the good places in houston to kick it at


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 16 2005, 10:23 AM~4216047
> *wheres the good places in houston to kick it at
> *


Houston is a big city ... there's lots of things to do ... just depends on what you like, I guess!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

cincinnati where i live now aint big at all,segragated as hell for the most part!!!!!...be to many dudes "neighborhood/clicks" in each of the 5 spots
we got and and they close early because of the fights and shootings.it
be cool to move somewhere where i got to take my pistol everywhere i go ready to settle shit that another person done started.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

our black clubs dont even have liqour licenses because of the violence,lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 16 2005, 10:36 AM~4216081
> *cincinnati where i live now aint big at all,segragated as hell for the most part!!!!!...be to many dudes "neighborhood/clicks" in each of the 5 spots
> we got and and they close early because of the fights and shootings.it
> be cool to move somewhere where i got to take my pistol everywhere i go ready to settle shit that another person done started.
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2005, 11:42 AM~4217070
> *
> *


 :dunno: :guns:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah ....we all have six-shooters, spurs on our Jordans and ride horses to Work here in Screwstone Texas ! :uh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup Nick! how u do Saturday?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2005, 12:51 PM~4217133
> *Yeah ....we all have six-shooters, spurs on our Jordans and ride horses to Work here in Screwstone Texas !  :uh:
> *


we ride john deer tracters and straw hats with penny loafers and rock tooth picks
up here


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

about how offten are car shows thrown in the city or surrounding areas,
once a month,2 a month ect..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 16 2005, 01:31 PM~4217383
> *about how offten are car shows thrown in the city or surrounding areas,
> once a month,2 a month ect..
> *


used to be about 2 twice a year ... but there was one damn near every weekend this year


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 16 2005, 11:31 AM~4217383
> *about how offten are car shows thrown in the city or surrounding areas,
> once a month,2 a month ect..
> *


IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT HOUSTON NORMALLY IN THE FIRST FEW MONTHS OF THE YEAR THERE MIGHT ONLY BE 1 SHOW PER MONTH AFTER JULY THEN IT'S 2 - 4 SHOWS MONTH TILL DEC IT ALL DEPENDS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

EVERYTIME I SEE MY DRIVEWAY THERES A CAR SHOW


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 16 2005, 07:12 PM~4220318
> *EVERYTIME I SEE MY DRIVEWAY THERES A CAR SHOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 16 2005, 09:12 PM~4220318
> *EVERYTIME I SEE MY DRIVEWAY THERES A CAR SHOW
> *


Mine looks like a cadillac dealership....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that wasnt really funny


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2005, 12:30 AM~4222035
> *that wasnt really funny
> *


shouldnt you be on ebay looking for some dayton spinners?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2005, 08:16 AM~4215654
> *anyone win the mega millions?
> *


I won! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2005, 10:32 PM~4222052
> *shouldnt you be on ebay looking for some dayton spinners?
> *


should u be buying another used beat up cadillac?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2005, 12:30 AM~4222035
> *that wasnt really funny
> *


ditto


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 15 2005, 05:50 PM~4212105
> *I WOULDNT WANT TO LIVE ANYWHERE ELSE.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

The brightest future will always be based on a forgotten past; you can't go forward in life until you let go of your past failures and heartaches


:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2005, 09:54 AM~4223329
> *The brightest future will always be based on a forgotten past; you can't go forward in life until you let go of your past failures and heartaches
> :uh:
> *



yeah...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 17 2005, 10:11 AM~4223428
> *yeah...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2005, 09:16 AM~4223454
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Interesting Link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=218969


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 17 2005, 09:11 AM~4223731
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2005, 12:51 PM~4224406
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 17 2005, 01:07 PM~4224491
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2005, 11:22 AM~4224586
> *
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2005, 01:47 PM~4224772
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 16 2005, 11:35 PM~4222074
> *I won! :biggrin:
> *


Did you at least Megaply?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2005, 08:54 AM~4223329
> *The brightest future will always be based on a forgotten past; you can't go forward in life until you let go of your past failures and heartaches
> :uh:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE SUM OPRAH SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 17 2005, 03:53 PM~4225750
> *SOUNDS LIKE SUM OPRAH SHIT. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn I had alot of catching up to do. lol.wassup to everyone, and see yall later.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2005, 07:19 AM~4230388
> *:biggrin:
> *


hmmmm so is ex214 still her or did she finally got re-banned


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 18 2005, 10:28 AM~4230840
> *hmmmm so is ex214 still her or did she finally got re-banned
> *


Don't know and don't care.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2005, 09:36 AM~4230872
> *Don't know and don't care.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up H-town


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2005, 09:43 AM~4230905
> *Wuz up H-town
> *


sup mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2005, 10:43 AM~4230905
> *Wuz up H-town
> *


yo keeng, i'm taking the napkins, plates, forks, spoons, (no knives since some peeps might have flashbacks) soft drinks and water to the meeting.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2005, 08:46 AM~4230922
> *yo KING, i'm taking the napkins, plates, forks, spoons, (no knives since some peeps might have flashbacks) soft drinks and water to the meeting.
> *


Im taking my stomach.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

anything going on in Houston wed and thursday? imma be out there next week.. i'll have some time to play with.. so i figure i would see what my fellow lowriders will be up to


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Nov 18 2005, 10:48 AM~4230947
> *anything going on in Houston wed and thursday?  imma be out there next week..  i'll have some time to play with..  so i figure i would see what my fellow lowriders will be up to
> *


Big chicken eating is what is going on. T-giving parade downtown and that's about it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2005, 10:48 AM~4230940
> *Im taking my stomach.... :biggrin:
> *


Ya los chingamos. Hey conrad, I think we're going to need more fajitas.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2005, 08:52 AM~4230965
> *Ya los chingamos.  Hey conrad, I think we're going to need more fajitas.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2005, 10:56 AM~4230996
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 18 2005, 10:28 AM~4230840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: yeah, that's why you were all up in that topic trying to get me banned, too - cause you don't care :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 18 2005, 11:08 AM~4231075
> *:uh:
> 
> :uh: yeah, that's why you were all up in that topic trying to get me banned, too  - cause you don't care  :uh:
> *


i did care then, but you came back


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2005, 11:14 AM~4231130
> *i did care then, but you came back
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 18 2005, 11:16 AM~4231143
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DID SOMEONE SAY FAJITAS :around:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

where all the OGT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

In OFFTOPIC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 18 2005, 03:55 PM~4234059
> *where all the OGT
> *


say are u the one from last week :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2005, 04:31 PM~4234377
> *say are u the one from last week  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IM TRIN TO STACK A DOLLAR POP MY COLLAR WHILE IM SINGING MY SONG....... I THINK YOU BETTER LEAVE ME ALONE.. YOU HOES BETTER LEAVE ME ALONE...... GOT THE SNOOP IN THE DECK JUST CHILLIN BEFOR I GO TO WORK SO SUP TO ALL SEE YALL AT THE Q IF I GET OFF IN TIMEOH YEA GOT THE CAPRICE LAST NIGHT WILL POST THE PICS TODAY IF I CAN


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 19 2005, 04:37 AM~4237773
> *IM TRIN TO STACK A DOLLAR POP MY COLLAR WHILE IM SINGING MY SONG....... I THINK YOU BETTER LEAVE ME ALONE.. YOU HOES BETTER LEAVE ME ALONE...... GOT THE SNOOP IN THE DECK JUST CHILLIN BEFOR I GO TO WORK SO SUP TO ALL SEE YALL AT THE Q IF I GET OFF IN TIMEOH YEA GOT THE CAPRICE LAST NIGHT WILL POST THE PICS TODAY IF I CAN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 17 2005, 03:53 PM~4225750
> *SOUNDS LIKE SUM OPRAH SHIT. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 18 2005, 04:55 PM~4234059
> *where all the OGT
> *


WHATS OGT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 19 2005, 11:43 AM~4238806
> *WHATS OGT
> *


say it in spanish my spaniard brotha!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 19 2005, 04:46 PM~4239778
> *say it in spanish my spaniard brotha!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 19 2005, 04:03 PM~4239828
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HERES A PIC I TOOK WITH MY PHONE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THAT SHITS TO SMALL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 19 2005, 05:32 PM~4240118
> *HERES A PIC I TOOK WITH MY PHONE
> *


what up slim when u out with that caprice? i been working 2 much! it's time 2 cruise hit them SWITCHES or something :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

from Odessa...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=219564


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whats going on today


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup htown


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 19 2005, 08:47 PM~4240454
> *what up slim when u out with that caprice?  i been working 2 much! it's time 2 cruise hit them SWITCHES or something :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


well lets see things needed.....
2 saco motors cuz i already have one new one
14 batts and cables and ends
8 solinoids maybe more 
and the most important thing....
PLATES AND INSPECTION
:dunno: :dunno: and homie i aint got the cash :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lets try this again


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 20 2005, 05:05 PM~4244168
> *well lets see things needed.....
> 2 saco motors cuz i already have one new one
> 14 batts and cables and ends
> ...


i know where u can get most of them


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Sup everyone found a pic. This is for you los64 " My Brotha" lol


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 20 2005, 10:54 PM~4245988
> *lets try this again
> *


Slim!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bring that sucka to the shop I want to see . lol You can bring it when it gets dark lol. the laws wont notice as much. j/k

looks like a nice find.

Mark


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dualhex just chilling playing the innocent role... then in for the kill!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

The *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL* will be having our *HLC 1st Annual Food and Toy drive *Sunday Dec.4th at the Pasadena Town Square Mall from 12-5pm. We will be collecting food and toy donations on the Corner of Harris and Pasadena Blvd. side of the Mall. We will have HLC cars on display and hoppers. For more info contact *Goofy at 832 275 4306*.....So all you solo riders,car clubs, Spokes and Juice and ULA clubs come out and support a good cause!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2005, 07:32 AM~4247498
> *Dualhex just chilling playing the innocent role... then in for the kill!
> *



dayums :uh: See how the papparazzi can take a picture totally out of context and turn it around?!?!? Damn Latin....I was trying to help you get a shot of her and I am the predator now...I see how it is. Its all good, she wasnt trying to fight too hard anyway :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 08:53 AM~4247876
> *The HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL will be having our HLC 1st Annual Food and Toy drive Sunday Dec.4th at the Pasadena Town Square Mall from 12-5pm. We will be collecting food and toy donations on the Corner of Harris and Pasadena Blvd. side of the Mall. We will have HLC cars on display and hoppers. For more info contact Goofy at 832 275 4306.....So all you solo riders,car clubs, Spokes and Juice and ULA clubs come out and support a good cause!!!!
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 09:53 AM~4247876
> *The HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL will be having our HLC 1st Annual Food and Toy drive Sunday Dec.4th at the Pasadena Town Square Mall from 12-5pm. We will be collecting food and toy donations on the Corner of Harris and Pasadena Blvd. side of the Mall. We will have HLC cars on display and hoppers. For more info contact Goofy at 832 275 4306.....So all you solo riders,car clubs, Spokes and Juice and ULA clubs come out and support a good cause!!!!
> *


Flyers gonna be ready soon?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Nov 21 2005, 10:53 AM~4247876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Houston Ridaz: We need to have another SP night. Let all hang out and have fun. Looks like the car show scene is coming to an end. It was a great year. I'm thinking this Sat. we can hang out. Who's down?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut up Liv4lacs? Where you been? You down for SP on Sat?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 12:39 PM~4248415
> *Houston Ridaz: We need to have another SP night. Let all hang out and have fun. Looks like the car show scene is coming to an end. It was a great year. I'm thinking this Sat. we can hang out. Who's down?
> *


sup Provok ... did you go to Odessa this past weekend?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 12:40 PM~4248423
> *Wut up Liv4lacs? Where you been? You down for SP on Sat?
> *


What junk box cadillac should I bring out??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 12:45 PM~4248450
> *What junk box cadillac should I bring out??
> *


I wanna take mine out :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 11:45 AM~4248450
> *What junk box cadillac should I bring out??
> *


Don't matter. Maybe we should have someone else drive cuz we might be too wasted. :biggrin: 

You down then?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Nov 21 2005, 12:49 PM~4248461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe.... Lots of crap going on this week....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 12:53 PM~4248479
> *:0
> 
> Maybe.... Lots of crap going on this week....
> *


Maybe buyin another beat up cadillac off ebay sat night :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 12:49 PM~4248464
> *Don't matter. Maybe we should have someone else drive cuz we might be too wasted.  :biggrin:
> 
> You down then?
> *


go to http://www.dickies.com/ and pick out the style of jacket you were talmbout mayne dot com.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2005, 11:59 AM~4248501
> *go to http://www.dickies.com/ and pick out the style of jacket you were talmbout mayne dot com.
> *


I was looking. They got a lot of different ones.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 01:00 PM~4248511
> *I was looking. They got a lot of different ones.
> *


true. i'll link up the ones i have gotten. see if one is similar to the one you were thinking of.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got these:

http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...INED+CHORE+COAT

http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...EL+LINED+JACKET

http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...NE+TWILL+JACKET

http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...ENHOWER+JACKET+

http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...TC2+TEAM+JACKET


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Latin. Found the one I want.

3144 WEATHERGUARD COAT
Triple stitched seams. Vertical entry chest pockets for easy access. Handwarmer pockets. Drop tail. Two piece sleeve w/articulated elbow. Large locker loop. Hidden knit cuffs. Inside pockets. Bi-swing back.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 01:05 PM~4248538
> *Latin. Found the one I want.
> 
> 3144 WEATHERGUARD COAT
> ...


copy and paste the link.
found it.

http://www.dickies.com/wc2/product.asp?cat...ATHERGUARD+COAT

Try to meet up Wednesday or Thursday for the cashflow since I leave Friday morning.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 21 2005, 09:19 AM~4247993
> *Flyers gonna be ready soon?
> *


yep..u wanna make one??? i know you can homie....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up caddy los


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 12:05 PM~4248538
> *Latin. Found the one I want.
> 
> 3144 WEATHERGUARD COAT
> ...


Strach that. I want this one.

JT15 LINED EISENHOWER JACKET 
Slash front pockets. Pencil pocket on left sleeve. Heavy duty brass zipper. Front closure. Adjustable tabs at waistband. Quilted lining with polyurethane fill.

7 1/2 oz. Vat Dyed Twill (65% Fortrel® Polyester/35% Combed Cotton)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2005, 01:06 PM~4248545
> *copy and paste the link.
> found it.
> 
> ...


Holy shit thats the same jacket my company gave me for christmas last year. LOL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 01:09 PM~4248564
> *Strach that. I want this one.
> 
> JT15 LINED EISENHOWER JACKET
> ...


Good choice. But I've seen Wal-Mart sell those for 25.99. If it is still on sale at the outlet for 20 bucks, I'll pick you up one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 01:10 PM~4248567
> *Holy shit thats the same jacket my company gave me for christmas last year. LOL!!!
> *


Like tickle me with a spoon O G T! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2005, 01:12 PM~4248574
> *Like tickle me with a spoon O G T!  :cheesy:
> *


Puto!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 12:07 PM~4248552
> *yep..u wanna make one??? i know you can homie....
> *


uhh someone volunteered for that homie....but if they cant I will do it let m eknow...now when you say flyer you talking about you want black and white or color? I guess u can copy the color one to BnW but some stuff will look weird. Let me know...full sheet size 8 1/2 x11 or half sheet size 8 1/2 x 5 1/2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Anybody see the LeCariolet in the sunday paper for sale??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 01:12 PM~4248579
> *Puto!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2005, 11:11 AM~4248569
> *Good choice.  But I've seen Wal-Mart sell those for 25.99.  If it is still on sale at the outlet for 20 bucks, I'll pick you up one.
> *


Hey Latin which outlet is the dickie store at? the only one i know about is the one down in San Marcos.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2005, 01:14 PM~4248585
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 01:14 PM~4248587
> *Hey Latin which outlet is the dickie store at? the only one i know about is the one down in San Marcos.
> *


Weslaco by the train tracks.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 21 2005, 11:13 AM~4248580
> *uhh someone volunteered for that homie....but if they cant I will do it let m eknow...now when you say flyer you talking about you want black and white or color?  I guess u can copy the color one to BnW but some stuff will look weird.  Let me know...full sheet size 8 1/2 x11 or half sheet size 8 1/2 x 5 1/2
> *


black in white standard flyer...computer paper..i'll call you later...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 12:14 PM~4248584
> *Anybody see the LeCariolet in the sunday paper for sale??
> *


It was at Los Magnificos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 01:16 PM~4248597
> *It was at Los Magnificos.
> *


LINK?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 12:15 PM~4248596
> *black in white standard flyer...computer paper..i'll call you later...
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 01:16 PM~4248597
> *It was at Los Magnificos.
> *


Not that one. I know that car. The one in the paper is a 81.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 12:19 PM~4248613
> *Not that one. I know that car. The one in the paper is a 81.
> *


How much. I need one. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 08:53 AM~4247876
> *The HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL will be having our HLC 1st Annual Food and Toy drive Sunday Dec.4th at the Pasadena Town Square Mall from 12-5pm. We will be collecting food and toy donations on the Corner of Harris and Pasadena Blvd. side of the Mall. We will have HLC cars on display and hoppers. For more info contact Goofy at 832 275 4306.....So all you solo riders,car clubs, Spokes and Juice and ULA clubs come out and support a good cause!!!!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 01:19 PM~4248617
> *How much. I need one.  :biggrin:
> *


7500obo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 11:21 AM~4248627
> *7500obo
> *


forreal? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 10:45 AM~4248450
> *What junk box cadillac should I bring out??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2005, 10:59 AM~4248499
> *Maybe buyin another beat up cadillac off ebay sat night :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

yellow every1. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Odessa :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2005, 03:41 PM~4249951
> *nice
> *


ohh yes very nice


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

hi everyone :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 21 2005, 03:26 PM~4249865
> *Odessa  :biggrin:
> *


so these were your doing I assume....I didnt see any sharpie?!?

I concur....VERRRRY Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

my hubby wanted me to post a pic of the bike we got for our son


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 21 2005, 05:10 PM~4250570
> *my hubby wanted me to post a pic of the bike we got for our son
> 
> [attachmentid=358489]
> ...


I like the bike, but ummmm what happened to your boys legs


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 21 2005, 06:51 PM~4251213
> *I like the bike, but ummmm what happened to your boys legs
> *


THEY ARE MIRRORS BLOCKING HIS LEGS.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP GOOFY.U SEE THE BIKE I GOT MY SON.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 21 2005, 06:41 PM~4251507
> *SUP GOOFY.U SEE THE BIKE I GOT MY SON.
> *


nice homie..now it needs a Empire bike plaque...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

FO SHO


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 21 2005, 07:40 PM~4251494
> *THEY ARE MIRRORS BLOCKING HIS LEGS.
> *


ohh i see for a second there i thought it was a photoshop gone wrong


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 08:53 AM~4247876
> *The HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL will be having our HLC 1st Annual Food and Toy drive Sunday Dec.4th at the Pasadena Town Square Mall from 12-5pm. We will be collecting food and toy donations on the Corner of Harris and Pasadena Blvd. side of the Mall. We will have HLC cars on display and hoppers. For more info contact Goofy at 832 275 4306.....So all you solo riders,car clubs, Spokes and Juice and ULA clubs come out and support a good cause!!!!
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I WANT THAT STICKER FOR MY CAR


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Here is the Black an White version for easier BnW photocopies.....I am pretty sure Color copies are more expensive.
[attachmentid=358935]


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*

ALL TYPES OF VEHICLES WELCOMED!

BOOTHS AVAILABLE

MORE INFO: 281.296.7659 / 713.880.3119*


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmmm well there is only one of me to go around. Maybe I need a clone so I can cover stuff like when 2 events are scheduled for the same day. Well I know where I will be. :biggrin: 

Support Respect and *UNITY*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 12:23 AM~4253280
> *Here is the Black an White version for easier BnW photocopies.....I am pretty sure Color copies are more expensive.
> [attachmentid=358935]
> *


Looks nice


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

why thank you my good man...it didnt take too long to make, just debating what pic to use and how to encorporate it....I need to setup some templates and stuff SO I can throw some together just drag and drop.

Luck to both events...the Tots this year will be feeling much love from the lowriding communitie(s) this year. :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 12:25 AM~4253724
> *hmmm well there is only one of me to go around.  Maybe I need a clone so I can cover stuff like when 2 events are scheduled for the same day.  Well I know where I will be.  :biggrin:
> 
> Support Respect and UNITY
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 08:38 AM~4254148
> *why thank you my good man...it didnt take too long to make, just debating what pic to use and how to encorporate it....I need to setup some templates and stuff SO I can throw some together just drag and drop.
> 
> Luck to both events...the Tots this year will be feeling much love from the lowriding communitie(s) this year.  :cheesy:
> *


I think you ought to get a few poster style made to post at the mall.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

good idea latin


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 07:40 AM~4254152
> *I think you ought to get a few poster style made to post at the mall.
> *


 like different looks? I was going for the simple easily photocopied look. If we were to go to full color Id go for more the photorealistic look.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh yeah Latin is gonna be DJing :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 08:43 AM~4254161
> *like different looks?  I was going for the simple easily photocopied look.  If we were to go to full color Id go for more the photorealistic look.
> *


that's cool. if you need a few bucks, hit me up to get a couple made. btw, rompe-cintura said he's down to spin at the drive.


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

*SO IS THIS ABOUT TOYS OR TITS?* :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 07:50 AM~4254172
> *that's cool.  if you need a few bucks, hit me up to get a couple made.  btw, rompe-cintura said he's down to spin at the drive.
> *


I am hoping to run some of the 2per page ones off at work after el jefe leaves early today..then just take em to Kinkos and they cut em...those are more for passing out. I'll hand goofy the color and BnW ones printed this evening. Maybe on Disc too just in case.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 08:44 AM~4254163
> *Oh yeah Latin is gonna be DJing :biggrin:
> *


LOL pinche juanito! lol

i'll probably do a few sessions.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 07:42 AM~4254158
> *good idea latin
> *


Yeah I do need to make a more christmas themed one....this was just to get something out there....like for the schools and stuff.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Nov 22 2005, 08:53 AM~4254175
> *SO IS THIS ABOUT TOYS OR TITS?  :dunno:
> *


Damn. J-Bone and Dookie still alive? :uh:


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 22 2005, 08:58 AM~4254185
> *Damn. J-Bone and Dookie still alive? :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 08:42 AM~4254158
> *good idea latin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

JUST A LIL OPINION SOME WOULD BE GOOD IN COLOR CATCHES THE EYE MORE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 22 2005, 10:46 AM~4254540
> *JUST A LIL OPINION SOME WOULD BE GOOD IN COLOR CATCHES THE EYE MORE
> *


The posters should be in color and the flyers black & white.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

YEAH I AGREE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok define posters vs flyers.....we getting large posters done too??!

Well then Ill just make a color one and let the copying of them come out as they may.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 11:04 AM~4254630
> *ok define posters vs flyers.....we getting large posters done too??!
> 
> Well then Ill just make a color one and let the copying of them come out as they may.
> *


a couple of posters for the mall. and the rest b/w :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 08:19 PM~4251790
> *
> *


looks good.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 22 2005, 09:08 AM~4254653
> *looks good.
> *


thanx..pretty lady...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 11:10 AM~4254667
> *
> thanx..pretty lady...
> *


 :0


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 09:20 AM~4254732
> *:0
> *


thats fuckin funny.... redo it and put him as dark vader


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2005, 11:47 AM~4254915
> *thats fuckin funny.... redo it and put him as dark vader
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Nov 22 2005, 06:53 AM~4254175
> *SO IS THIS ABOUT TOYS OR TITS?  :dunno:
> *


ANOTHER RICHIE EVENT :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 07:19 PM~4251790
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 10:10 AM~4254667
> *
> thanx..pretty lady...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 10:20 AM~4254732
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 09:20 AM~4254732
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






























bastard :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Nov 22 2005, 06:53 AM~4254175
> *SO IS THIS ABOUT TOYS OR TITS?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 01:00 PM~4255361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> bastard :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 11:05 AM~4255398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u lucky i dont know how to photoshop......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 01:07 PM~4255408
> *u lucky i dont know how to photoshop......
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Bird.....u missed some good bbq sunday homie....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 01:07 PM~4255416
> *wuz up Bird.....u missed some good bbq sunday homie....
> *


and a good speech from Mac2Lac


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 01:02 PM~4255374
> *:roflmao:
> *




*I thought I was a kid...Damn you take the cake. Thats probably why you're such an important spokesperson and I'm just a little girl. And to the bird.....love that super custom GRILL!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by @~~
> *YoBroad,Nov 22 2005, 11:21 AM~4255514]
> I thought I was a kid...  and I'm just a little girl. !
> *_


_move on lil girl....... _


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

GOOFY CARLOS SAID YOU WANTED A PIC OF THE CAR?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 22 2005, 11:25 AM~4255545
> *GOOFY CARLOS SAID YOU WANTED A PIC OF THE CAR?
> *


indeed....Mrs.Caddy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 11:08 AM~4255420
> *and a good speech from Mac2Lac
> *


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

OK WILL DO LET ME GO WASH IT SO HE CAN LOOK SPARKLY AND SHINY :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 22 2005, 11:29 AM~4255575
> *OK WILL DO LET ME GO WASH IT SO HE CAN LOOK SPARKLY AND SHINY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

OH YA BY THE WAY WILLY WONKA SUCKED LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 22 2005, 11:30 AM~4255594
> *OH YA BY THE WAY WILLY WONKA SUCKED LOL
> *


i told Carlos that last night before yall watched it....


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HERE IS A PIC OF CARLOS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 22 2005, 01:38 PM~4255651
> *HERE IS A PIC OF CARLOS
> *


 :dunno: 

pic didn't show up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 12:25 AM~4253724
> * UNITY
> *


magic 8 ball says highly unlikely on that one boss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 22 2005, 01:41 PM~4255663
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 11:07 AM~4255416
> *wuz up Bird.....u missed some good bbq sunday homie....
> *


GOT TO GET THE PROJECT DONE


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Nov 22 2005, 11:21 AM~4255514
> * bird.....love that super custom GRILL!
> *


thank you


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

unity where is that at havent seen any and dont think i will


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 02:02 PM~4255771
> *unity where is that at havent seen any and dont think i will
> *


:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 12:42 PM~4255670
> *magic 8 ball says highly unlikely on that one boss
> *


Yeah as long as there is always someone putting personal bullshit before the bigger picture...you are right. Like I would have liked to judge the rock band battle at the reagan show but in the scene associating with someone that someone else has beef with is social suicide. That leaves even newbies like me no choice but to choose a side.  
No one wants to be a part of something, only a seeming leader. Like the toy thing....if we worked together one group could help the other one day and then vice versa. ughhhhhh . Instead its the same day and most likely a matter of testing who does more. When the bigger more important issue is the cause, giving the children a happier Xmas.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 02:41 PM~4256001
> *Yeah as long as there is always someone putting personal bullshit before the bigger picture...you are right.  Like I would have liked to judge the rock band battle at the reagan show but in the scene associating with someone that someone else has beef with is social suicide.  That leaves even newbies like me no choice but to choose a side.
> No one wants to be a part of something, only a seeming leader.  Like the toy thing....if we worked together one group could help the other one day and then vice versa.  ughhhhhh .  Instead its the same day and most likely a matter of testing who does more.  When the bigger more important issue is the cause, giving the children a happier Xmas.
> *



The bands were awesome... I enjoyed them...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 01:41 PM~4256001
> *Yeah as long as there is always someone putting personal bullshit before the bigger picture...you are right.  Like I would have liked to judge the rock band battle at the reagan show but in the scene associating with someone that someone else has beef with is social suicide.  That leaves even newbies like me no choice but to choose a side.
> No one wants to be a part of something, only a seeming leader.  Like the toy thing....if we worked together one group could help the other one day and then vice versa.  ughhhhhh .  Instead its the same day and most likely a matter of testing who does more.  When the bigger more important issue is the cause, giving the children a happier Xmas.
> *


thats when you take a long look at yourself and chose to do the things you want to do, without fearing if someone is going to like you or not. If your only worry is somebody is not going to like you cause your "associating" with someone else(that they have problem with) then you will never be a leader, but only a follower


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2005, 01:49 PM~4256043
> *thats when you take a long look at yourself and chose to do the things you want to do, without fearing if someone is going to like you or not.  If your only worry is somebody is not going to like you cause your "associating" with someone else(that they have problem with) then you will never be a leader, but only a follower
> *


I consider this testing the waters...i may not want to "lead" if the followers are as such.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 01:41 PM~4256001
> *Yeah as long as there is always someone putting personal bullshit before the bigger picture...you are right.  Like I would have liked to judge the rock band battle at the reagan show but in the scene associating with someone that someone else has beef with is social suicide.  That leaves even newbies like me no choice but to choose a side.
> No one wants to be a part of something, only a seeming leader.  Like the toy thing....if we worked together one group could help the other one day and then vice versa.  ughhhhhh .  Instead its the same day and most likely a matter of testing who does more.  When the bigger more important issue is the cause, giving the children a happier Xmas.
> *


i feel you on that but the reagan show was to help raise money 4 the student and yet there was no unity but who cares right i was there and i will be there to show love to all in the name of lowriding


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 01:53 PM~4256081
> *i feel you on that but the reagan show was to help raise money 4 the student and yet there was no unity but who cares right i was there and i will be there to show love to all in the name of lowriding
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

unity. there isnt any. if i remember correctly this was discussed a while back. what is gonna happen when there are 2 events on the same day. does anyone remember that ????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 01:53 PM~4256081
> *i feel you on that but the reagan show was to help raise money 4 the student and yet there was no unity but who cares right i was there and i will be there to show love to all in the name of lowriding
> *


yEah and the toy drive is for the Tots...It would be nice for a combined effort, but who knows there may be a bigger picture I am not seeing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 12:56 PM~4256113
> *yEah and the toy drive is for the Tots...It would be nice for a combined effort, but who knows there may be a bigger picture I am not seeing.
> *


theres alot of things you arent seeing. ive been lowriding for 10 years now and there is ALOT that i dont know myself. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 12:53 PM~4256081
> *i feel you on that but the reagan show was to help raise money 4 the student and yet there was no unity but who cares right i was there and i will be there to show love to all in the name of lowriding
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 01:56 PM~4256107
> *unity. there isnt any. if i remember correctly this was discussed a while back. what is gonna happen when there are 2 events on the same day.  does anyone remember that ????
> *


Yeah but I am sure you'll refresh our memory....>EVERY time we talk about...you'll keep refreshing our memory on how there isnt any and the cycle continues. I think there is unity....we are united and they are united....each half is...now to unite the halves.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2005, 02:49 PM~4256043
> *thats when you take a long look at yourself and chose to do the things you want to do, without fearing if someone is going to like you or not.  If your only worry is somebody is not going to like you cause your "associating" with someone else(that they have problem with) then you will never be a leader, but only a follower
> *


 uffin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 01:56 PM~4256107
> *unity. there isnt any. if i remember correctly this was discussed a while back. what is gonna happen when there are 2 events on the same day.  does anyone remember that ????
> *


i memer i kno u memer i say pick up the phone and call somebody i will even let who ever use the cell to make the call :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 12:58 PM~4256127
> *Yeah but I am sure you'll refresh our memory....>EVERY time we talk about...you'll keep refreshing our memory on how there isnt any and the cycle continues.  I think there is....we are and they are....each half is...now to unite the halves.
> *


im just gonna leave it alone


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 01:58 PM~4256125
> *:uh:
> *


there u go dena oops my bad :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 12:58 PM~4256138
> *i memer i kno u memer i say pick up the phone and call somebody i will even let who ever use the cell to make the call :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its too much bs thats why i just roll solo and do what i want


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 02:59 PM~4256144
> *im just gonna leave it alone
> *


Good cuz your running another marathon :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 01:01 PM~4256176
> *Good cuz your running another  marathon :biggrin:
> *


dont you have another beat up cadillac to work on or soemthing :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 03:00 PM~4256157
> *there u go dena oops my bad :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 03:01 PM~4256176
> *Good cuz your running another  marathon :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 02:01 PM~4256176
> *Good cuz your running another  marathon :biggrin:
> *


yea with the top down :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 22 2005, 01:02 PM~4256191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont you have another switch or lamp to install or a compass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: lone star, latinkustoms4ever, SIXONEFORLIFE, Liv4Lacs, Senor_Magic, Dualhex02, wheel_watcher, vandalized318


its been a while...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 02:02 PM~4256185
> *dont you have  another beat up cadillac to work on or soemthing  :uh:
> *


no finish 225


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 03:02 PM~4256185
> *dont you have  another beat up cadillac to work on or soemthing  :uh:
> *


 Not today but tomorrow Im gonna pick up that other Lecab  :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 22 2005, 03:03 PM~4256202
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: lone star, latinkustoms4ever, SIXONEFORLIFE, Liv4Lacs, Senor_Magic, Dualhex02, wheel_watcher, vandalized318
> its been a while...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 03:03 PM~4256198
> *dont you have another switch or lamp to install or a compass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 01:04 PM~4256206
> *Not today but tomorrow Im gonna pick up that other Lecab   :cheesy:
> *


stupid cadillacs :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 02:04 PM~4256203
> *no finish 225
> *


Speaking of 225 I know what that mound of white shit is....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 03:04 PM~4256206
> *Not today but tomorrow Im gonna pick up that other Lecab   :cheesy:
> *


I got a question O.G.T. when is 225 going to be completed?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 03:05 PM~4256218
> *stupid cadillacs  :uh:
> *


Dream on 60 boy. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 03:05 PM~4256219
> *Speaking of 225 I know what that mound of white shit is....
> *


it's the residue of a product they develop at that plant.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 22 2005, 01:06 PM~4256229
> *Dream on 60 boy. :uh:
> *


bump your head on the roof lately? i dont have that problem


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 22 2005, 03:03 PM~4256198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish!! The state wont let us finish. They say its too cold to pave at night :angry:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

dame some 1 made a call


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 02:06 PM~4256232
> *it's the residue of a product they develop at that plant.
> *


Yeha they use it at my brothers job to make the sheet rock thats in your house.. Except that batch is contaminated....that shit aint going nowhere anytime soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 03:08 PM~4256251
> *dame some 1 made a call
> *


Everybody's saying, seeing things
Without knowing that life brings a change
And they've been checking all the time
My friends say I'm love sick cause I...
All I keep thinking about is her in my arms
(Got to see what love is all about)
And I won't be the same until she is mine
And my friends keep telling me to

You got to cool it now
You got to cool it now
Ooooooh watch out
You're gonna loose control
Cool it now
You got to slow it down
Slow it down...
You're gonna fall in love

Everyday I walk her home from school
And she tells me how she really feels
And there's no doubt in my mind
That this girl is one of a kind
Cause all I keep thinking about is her in my arms
And I won't feel the same until she is mine
You got to cool it now
You got to cool it now
Ooooooh watch out
You're gonna loose control
Cool it now
You got to slow it down
Slow it down...
You're gonna fall in love
All I keep thinking about is her in my arms
(Got to see what love is all about)
And I'll never be the same until you are mine
And my friends keep telling me..
When ya got a girl who takes her time
You must slow the pace you can't mess with her mind
If she feels the same she'll letcha know
Just prepare yourself or be ready to go
And I hope this message stays in your mind
Cause you almost lost a girl who is right on time
There's one more thing that ya got to know
Just cool it down and stay in control

You got to cool it now
You got to cool it now
Ooooooh watch out
You're gonna loose control
Cool it now
You got to slow it down
Slow it down...
You're gonna fall in love
All I keep thinking about is her in my arms
(Got to see what love is all about)
And I'll never be the same until you are mine
And my friends keep telling me..
You got to cool it now
You got to cool it now
Ooooooh watch out
You're gonna loose control
Cool it now
You got to slow it down
Slow it down...
You're gonna fall in love
Why you all coming down on me
Tryin to tell me how my life is supposed to be
I know you're only trying to help me out
Tryin to show me what life is really about
But this time I'm gonna make it on my own
So why dontcha fellaz just leave me alone
Ronnie, Bobby, Ricky and Mike
If I love the girl who cares who you like

Cool it now
Cool it now
Ooooooh watch out
Gonna lose control
Cool it now
Slow it down
Slow it down...
You're gonna fall in love
:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 03:06 PM~4256237
> *bump your head on the roof lately? i dont have that problem
> *


 :uh: Not everyone wants to be a ********* like you.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 22 2005, 11:41 AM~4255663
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 02:09 PM~4256261
> *Everybody's saying, seeing things
> Without knowing that life brings a change
> And they've been checking all the time
> ...


Mr. telephoneman there's something wrong with my line u kno :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 03:12 PM~4256295
> *Mr. telephoneman there's something wrong with my line u kno :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

My girls like candy, a candy treat
She knocks me hot up off me feet
She's so fine as can be
I know this girl is meant for me

Candy Girl
You are my world
You look so sweet
You're a special treat

Candy girl
All I want to say
When you're with me
You brighten up my day

All I know
When I'm with you
You make me feel so good
Through and through
The way you walk
And the way you talk
You always look so good
You make me forget my thoughts

Do you really love me (do you really love me)
Don't you really care (don't you really care)
Do you really need me (do you really need me)
And will you always be there

Every night
And everyday
I'm always thinking of you
In every way

All I know
When I'm with you
You make me feel so good
Through and through

Do you really love me (do you really love me)
Don't you really care (don't you really care)
Do you really need me (do you really need me)
And will you always be there

Candy girl
You are my world
You're everything, everything.
Everything to me

Candy girl
All I want to say
I need your love
Each and everyday

Hey fellas
What
Check out Mike & Bobby's little lady
Ooooooh eeeeeeh
Well check out Ricky & Ralph's
Ooooooh eeeeeeh
What about Ronnie's
She's bad
She's bad
I know she's bad

She walks so fast she looks so sweet
She makes my heart just skip a beat
My girl the best and that's no lie
She tells me that I'm her only guy
That might be true but my girls a joy
She don't play around, she's right to the point
My girls like candy a candy treat
She knocks me hot up off my feat

Ah candy
You look so sweet

Ah candy
You're a special treat

Candy (you're my candy)
Candy girl (candy)
Candy (you're my candy)
Candy girl (candy)

Candy girl
You are my world
I need your love
Each and everyday

Candy girl
All I want to say
You're everything, everything
Everything to me

Candy girl
You are my world
I need your love
Each and everyday

Candy girl

I need it
Need it
Need it
Need it
Need it everyday

Candy girl
You are my world
I need your love
Each and everyday

Candy girl
All I want to say
You're everything, everything
Everything to me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND AVE?*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn your going way back latin :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

everyone just support either event..its for the kids...........The HLC event is a food and toy drive thats it...not a block party,car show,etc....
We had this planned back in August. It has nothing to do with what or who u roll with...
uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 03:15 PM~4256327
> *Damn your going way back latin :0
> *


Count me out
Count me out

Fellas want to hang
And save tonight just
For the gang
But you'll have to count me
Out tonight
If I can't bring my girl

Don't look surprised
When I tell you that
Gotta spend some time
With my baby, yes
So if that means
We're gonna rain on
Your parade

You'll have to count me out
You're gonna have to count me
Out
You'll have to count me out
I wanna be with my girlfriend
You'll have to count me out
This time
You'll have to count me out

When she asked me please
Could I say no and feel at
Ease
If you count me out tonight
She's gonna be with me wherever
I go

She's got a sweet personality
She saves her kisses just for me
So if that means we're gonna rain on
Your parade

You'll have to count me out
You're gonna have to count
Me out
You'll have to count me out
I'm saving kisses for my baby
You'll have to count me out
This time
You'll have to count me out

You'll have to count me out
You're gonna have to count
Me out
You'll have to count me out
My baby wants to be with me
You'll have to count me out
That's the way it's gonna be
You'll have to count me out

Count me out
Count me out

You'll have to count me out
You're gonna have to count me
Out
You'll have to count me out
I wanna be with my girlfriend
You'll have to count me out
This time
You'll have to count me out
This time
You'll have to count me out

You'll have to count me out
You're gonna have to count
Me out
You'll have to count me out
I'm saving all my loving for her
You'll have to count me out
This time
You'll have to count me out

I love my baby but she's just a
Tease
And when I need her I say please,
Please, please
Can I hold you,
Squeeze you,
Cause I need you
Count me out
You'll have to count me out
This time
Don't count me out
Don't leave me out
You'll have to count me out
This time

You'll have to count me out
Count me out
You'll have to count me out
You'll have to count me out
Count me out
You'll have to count me out

Man, we're going to the movies
Then to the park, to play a little
Ball till it get dark
That's what being young is all about
Man, C-O-U-N-T me out

Well what about us,
We're your friends
We wanna C-O-U-N-T
Me in,
No not tonight
Where you going then
Tonight I wanna be with my girlfriend

You'll have to count me out
You'll have to count me out
You'll have to count me out
You'll have to count me out
This time
You'll have to count me out

Count me out
Count me out
Count me out

Don't count me out
Don't leave me out

You'll have to count me out
You're gonna have to count
Me out
You'll have to count me out
I'm saving kisses for my baby
You'll have to count me out
This time
You'll have to count me out

You'll have to count me out
You're gonna have to count
Me out
You'll have to count me out
I wanna be with my girlfriend
You'll have to count me out
This time
You'll have to count me out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 03:16 PM~4256333
> *everyone just support either event..its for the kids...........The HLC event is a food and toy drive thats it...not a block party,car show,etc....
> We had this planned back in August. It has nothing to do with what or who u roll with...
> uffin:
> *


need you to ring me up when you get a chance. need some info.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 22 2005, 02:16 PM~4256333
> *everyone just support either event..its for the kids...........The HLC event is a food and toy drive thats it...not a block party,car show,etc....
> We had this planned back in August. It has nothing to do with what or who u roll with...
> uffin:
> *


People at the job already asking about donating...but they cant or wont go all the way to Pasadena...Can someone get me a few boxes to post up in the break room? Shit maybe I can get the owners to throw some cash at them kids. anyone else hitting up their jobs?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 22 2005, 03:15 PM~4256316
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND AVE?
> *


Thats funny.... Isnt that right down the street from "Shut the fuck up Ave". Last time i brought up cuisin I was told to go there :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 22 2005, 02:15 PM~4256316
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND AVE?
> *


its over there by unity down the street from HLC lane down the road from ULA drive oops i got lost :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 03:15 PM~4256324
> *:uh:
> *


- money talks and bullshit runs a marathon -


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 01:18 PM~4256361
> *Thats funny.... Isnt that right down the street from "Shut the fuck up Ave". Last time i brought up cuisin I was told to go there :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: unity remember


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 03:18 PM~4256360
> *People at the job already asking about donating...but they cant or wont go all the way to Pasadena...Can someone get me a few boxes to post up in the break room?  Shit maybe I can get the owners to throw some cash at them kids.  anyone else hitting up their jobs?
> *


I got a lot of boxes from my last move.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 02:18 PM~4256361
> *Thats funny.... Isnt that right down the street from "Shut the fuck up Ave". Last time i brought up cuisin I was told to go there :biggrin:
> *


Actually they they intersect I think :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 02:19 PM~4256380
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: unity remember
> *


Yeah but if it makes you feel special u can remind us twice in one day.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 02:19 PM~4256381
> *I got a lot of boxes from my last move.
> *


hey do you take request


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 03:23 PM~4256413
> *hey do you take request
> *


YES....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 02:19 PM~4256381
> *I got a lot of boxes from my last move.
> *


cool...I'll borrow some in a few


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 02:23 PM~4256416
> *YES....
> *


you got any orang juice jones :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 03:25 PM~4256436
> *you got any orang juice jones :biggrin:
> *


Nope, but i got some Timex Social Club :biggrin: 

How do rumors get started, they’re started by the jealous people and They get mad seeing something they had and somebody else is holding They tell me that temptation is very hard to resist But these wicked women, ooh, they just persist Maybe you think it’s cute, but girl, I’m not impressed I'll tell you one time only with my business please don’t mess 


Chorus 
(When you) look at all these rumors surrounding me every day I just need some time, some time to get away from From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door

Verse 2

Did you hear the one about Tina, some say she’s much too loose That came straight from a guy who claims he’s tasted her juice Did you hear the one about Michael, some say he must be gay I tryed to argue, but they said if he was straight he wouldn’t move that way Did you hear that one about Susan, some say she’s just a tease In a camisole she’s six feet tall, she’ll knock you to your knees

Chorus 
(When you) look at all these rumors surrounding me every day I just need some time, some time to get away from From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door

Verse 3 
I can’t go no place without somebody pointing a finger I can’t show my face ‘cause when it comes to rumors I’m a dead ringer It seems from rumors I just can’t get away I'll bet there’ll even be rumors floating around on Judgment Day I’ll think I’ll write my congressman and tell him to pass a bill So the next time they catch somebody starting rumors, shoot to kill


Chorus 
(When you) look at all these rumors surrounding me every day I just need some time, some time to get away from From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door 


Bridge 

What’s mine is mine, I ain’t got time for rumors in my life I’m a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life What’s mine is mine, I ain’t got time for rumors in my life (Look at all these rumors) I’m a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life What’s mine is mine, I ain’t got time for rumors in my life (Look at all these rumors) I’m a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life 


Chorus 

(When you) look at all these rumors surrounding me every day I just need some time, some time to get away from From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door 

(When you) look at all these rumors surrounding me every day I just need some time, some time to get away from From all these rumors, I can’t take it no more My best friend said there’s one out now about me and the girl next door 

Vamp 

Stop (Stop) spreading those rumors around
Stop (Stop) spreading the lies
Stop (Stop) spreading those rumors around
Stop (Stop) spreading the lies

Stop (Stop) spreading those rumors around
Stop (Stop) spreading the lies
Stop (Stop) spreading those rumors around
Stop (Stop) spreading the lies

Stop (Stop) spreadig those rumors 
around Stop (Stop) spreading the lies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 03:25 PM~4256436
> *you got any orang juice jones :biggrin:
> *


this one is on the dizzhouse

I saw you (and 
The Rain

him) walking in the rain 
You were holding hands and I'll never be 
lyrics

the same. 

Tossing and turning another sleepless 
Oran "Juice" Jones lyrics

night 
The rain 
The Rain lyrics

crashes against my window pane 
Jumped into my car didn't drive too far 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain lyrics


That moment I knew 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain song lyrics

I would never be the same. 

CHORUS 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain mp3 download



CHORUS 
The Rain



Now here you are begging 
free lyrics

to me 
To 
Oran "Juice" Jones lyrics

give our love another try 
Girl I love 
The Rain lyrics

you and I always will 
But darling right now I've got 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain lyrics

to say goodbye 
'Cause 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain song lyrics



CHORUS 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain mp3 download



CHORUS 
The Rain



(I 
free lyrics

saw you) 
Hey hey baby how ya doin' come 
Oran "Juice" Jones lyrics

on in here 
(Walking in the 
The Rain lyrics

rain) 
Got some hot chocolate 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain lyrics

on the stove waiting for you 
Listen first things first let me hang up 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain song lyrics

the coat 
(You were holding 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain music lyrics

hands and I'll) 
Yeah how 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain mp3 download

was your day today 
Did you miss 
Oran "Juice" Jones

me 
(Never 
The Rain

be the same) 
You did? 
lyrics

Yeah? I missed you too 
I missed you so 
free lyrics

much I followed you today 
(I saw you) 
Oran "Juice" Jones lyrics


That's right now close 
The Rain lyrics

your mouth 
'Cause you 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain lyrics

cold busted 
(Walking in the rain) 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain song lyrics


Now just sit 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain music lyrics

down here, sit down here 
I'm so upset with you I don't know what 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain mp3 download

to do 
(You were holding hands 
Oran "Juice" Jones

and I'll) 
You know 
The Rain

my first impulse was to run up on you 
And do a Rambo 
lyrics


(Never be 
free lyrics

the same) 
I was about to jam you 
Oran "Juice" Jones lyrics

and flat blast both of you 
But I didn't wanna mess 
The Rain lyrics

up this thirt-seven hundred dollar lynx coat 
So instead I 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain lyrics

chilled -- That's right chilled 
I 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain song lyrics

called up the bank and took out every dime. 
Than I cancelled all 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain music lyrics

your credit cards... 
I stuck you up for every piece of jewelery I 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain mp3 download

ever bought you! 
Don't go lookin' in that closet 'cause everything you came 
Oran "Juice" Jones

here with is 
packed up and waiting for you in the guest room. What were 
The Rain

you 
thinking? 
lyrics


You don't mess 
free lyrics

with the Juice! 
I gave 
Oran "Juice" Jones lyrics

you silk suits, blue diamonds and gucci handbags. 
I gave you 
The Rain lyrics

things you couldn't even pronounce! 
But now 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain lyrics

I can't give you nothing but advice. 
Cause you're still young, 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain song lyrics

yeah, you're young. 
And you're 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain music lyrics

gonna find somebody like me one of these days . . . 
Until then, you know what 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain mp3 download

you gotta do? 
You gotta get on outta here with 
Oran "Juice" Jones

that alley-cat-coat-wearing, 
punch-bucket-shoe-wearing crumbcake I saw you with. Cause 
The Rain

you 
dismissed! 
lyrics


That's 
free lyrics

right, Silly rabbit, tricks are made for kids, don't you know 
that. You without 
Oran "Juice" Jones lyrics

me is like corn flakes without the milk! This is my 
world. You're just a squirrel trying to get a nut! 
The Rain lyrics

Now get on outta 
here. Scat! 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain lyrics


Don't touch 
Oran "Juice" Jones The Rain song lyrics

that coat...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 02:25 PM~4256442
> *Nope, but i got some Timex Social Club  :biggrin:
> 
> How do rumors get started, they’re started by the jealous people and They get mad seeing something they had and somebody else is holding They tell me that temptation is very hard to resist But these wicked women, ooh, they just persist Maybe you think it’s cute, but girl, I’m not impressed I'll tell you one time only with my business please don’t mess
> ...


no thanks that a repeat from the begining of the dena era boo i want my money back lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 03:29 PM~4256491
> *no thanks that a repeat from the begining of the dena era boo i want my money back lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ALL SALES ARE FINAL!


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>Dualhex, what did you mean by "always someone putting personal bullshit before the bigger picture". If anyone who can't see the big picture are all the haters and newcomers. I asked you if you were interested in judging the Battle of the Bands simply because I was told that you listened to rock music. No, big deal. Now, for the Barrio Cruise....Everyone that went to the Reagan event knew that the cruise was happening on Thanksgiving weekend. The date was changed at the ULA meeting simply for the fact of Thanksgiving weekend. Now, I'm not here to compete or try to out do another event. People need to stop worrying about my actions and start promoting the positive image of lowriding. It's a very good thing that there's more than one event on the same day. It will give the public a better view of positive image around town. If you all criticize everytime a person decides to have an event, then of course we will never unite. </span>*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 01:21 PM~4256389
> *Yeah but if it makes you feel special u can remind us twice in one day.
> *


is there some sort of chip on your shoulder or what


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 02:58 PM~4256702
> *is there some sort of chip on your shoulder or what
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 03:58 PM~4256702
> *is there some sort of chip on your shoulder or what
> *


 :dunno: 

I gots to get better man, it gots to move on
Switched from Motorola to a PrimeCo phone
Broke in two chrome, now you know no dope pigeon
Used to count my spoke, now these hoes count my inches
Had to get older -- man it got colder
I done got grown and *got a chip on my shoulder*


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 03:02 PM~4256738
> *:dunno:
> 
> I gots to get better man, it gots to move on
> ...


mix it tops drop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 04:03 PM~4256749
> *mix it tops drop
> *


lol! i'm trying to work right now. :twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 03:06 PM~4256766
> *lol!  i'm trying to work right now.  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2005, 04:16 PM~4256844
> *:uh:
> *


Que onda lil puppet?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 03:18 PM~4256854
> *Que onda lil puppet?
> *


:biggrin:



























:angry:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 03:18 PM~4256854
> *Que onda lil puppet?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: get to work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 04:23 PM~4256887
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: get to work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 03:06 PM~4256766
> *lol!  i'm trying to work right now.  :twak:
> *


if thats work, whats slacking off? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 04:27 PM~4256918
> *if thats work, whats slacking off? :biggrin:
> *


at home


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fk work i rather push buttons and look at fine nurses :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 04:33 PM~4256947
> *fk work i rather push buttons and look at fine nurses  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 03:40 PM~4257013
> *:uh:
> *


West Houston :uh: .....almost had to rent a room for the night, going way out there


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2005, 04:43 PM~4257044
> *West Houston :uh: .....almost had to rent a room for the night, going way out there
> *


Im not even past Hwy 6.... Thats far??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 04:33 PM~4256947
> *fk work i rather push buttons and look at fine nurses  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

You call this fine?


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2005, 04:43 PM~4257044
> *West Houston :uh: .....almost had to rent a room for the night, going way out there
> *


*MUST SUCK TO RIDE METRO* :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 03:18 PM~4256361
> *Thats funny.... Isnt that right down the street from "Shut the fuck up Ave". Last time i brought up cuisin I was told to go there :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 22 2005, 03:29 PM~4256491
> *no thanks that a repeat from the begining of the dena era boo i want my money back lol
> *


hey why you keep throwing me in the mix?!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 04:47 PM~4257066
> *Im not even past Hwy 6.... Thats far??
> *


I can walk to Hwy 6 from my house ... :ugh: ... guess that's pretty far, huh?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Where do we go to vote on Dena the mod?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 02:40 PM~4257013
> *:uh:
> *


i rather look at women than look at a bunch of dudes in hard hats with hot mops and shovels :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 05:53 PM~4257670
> *Where do we go to vote on Dena the mod?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2005, 06:07 PM~4257783
> *:uh:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 22 2005, 06:41 PM~4258040
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 06:02 PM~4257749
> *i rather look at women than look at a bunch of dudes in hard hats with hot mops and shovels  :ugh:
> *


What the fuck is a hot mop?? :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP HTOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

HE SAID HOT MOP. :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IM THERE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2005, 08:19 PM~4251790
> *
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IM THERE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=360104]IM THERE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 06:23 PM~4258722
> *What the fuck is a hot mop?? :uh:
> *


a mop thats stolen :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mopping on hot asphalt


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos down with OGT yea you know me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2005, 10:39 AM~4248415
> *Houston Ridaz: We need to have another SP night. Let all hang out and have fun. Looks like the car show scene is coming to an end. It was a great year. I'm thinking this Sat. we can hang out. Who's down?
> *


wheres the place ? i'm down 4 whateva!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 09:28 PM~4259096
> *whos down with OGT yea you know me
> *


JackAss!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 07:28 PM~4259096
> *whos down with OGT yea you know me
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2005, 09:25 PM~4259075
> *mopping on hot asphalt
> *


Mopping Tar is for roofing.... Asphalt is what we use on the roadway....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 22 2005, 09:52 PM~4259281
> *:0  :0
> *


I think Ken just came out of the closet :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2005, 07:51 PM~4259274
> *JackAss!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whos down with OGT, every last homie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2005, 09:58 PM~4259335
> *whos down with OGT, every last homie
> *


 :barf:  :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 22 2005, 03:17 PM~4257335
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dookie&J-Bone_@Nov 22 2005, 03:08 PM~4257259
> *MUST SUCK TO RIDE METRO  :uh:
> *


what u know about METRO in Arizona? :biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

drama drama drama


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall
shake them haters off


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

this shit is funny check this out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whos working thanksgiving


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2005, 10:47 AM~4262073
> *so whos working thanksgiving
> *


Not I wrote the Mexican


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up HLC.....and H-town.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's up goof, returned your call last night but think you were already mimis


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2005, 09:01 AM~4262133
> *What's up goof, returned your call last night but think you were already mimis*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im off tomoro but im gonna come in on friday., and workign a double today.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

check this out this is crazy :biggrin: 
xbox 360


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 23 2005, 10:54 AM~4262431
> *check this out this is crazy :biggrin:
> xbox 360
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :rofl: THATS CRAZY WHOEVER BUYS THAT IS CRAZY


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

GOODMORNING EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 23 2005, 10:52 AM~4262797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :rofl: THATS CRAZY WHOEVER BUYS THAT IS CRAZY
> *


wish I would of bought one so I could of put it on ebay and made me some easy cash :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

YEAH BUT OH WELL IN A COUPLE MONTHS THEY WILL COME OUT WITH MORE AND EVENTUALLY CHEAPER SO THE IDIOT THAT BUYS THAT IS GONNA FEEL......


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda O.G.T. ?

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Liv4Lacs, 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 22 2005, 09:28 PM~4259096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you have me confused with Ken........ :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2005, 01:47 PM~4263260
> *I think you have me confused with Ken........  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: But you are the *O.G.*T.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2005, 12:51 PM~4263292
> *:uh:  But you are the O.G.T.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2005, 01:51 PM~4263292
> *:uh:  But you are the O.G.T.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2005, 01:53 PM~4263317
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2005, 01:55 PM~4263332
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2005, 01:56 PM~4263345
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2005, 01:58 PM~4263361
> *                                                           :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: :uh:  :uh:  :uh:               :wave:
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 23 2005, 02:02 PM~4263387
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that wagon is throwed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2005, 02:30 PM~4263672
> *that wagon is throwed
> *



I want to do that to the cutty... when I grow up...

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Brian, can you put one on the front of the caddy? I want to be original.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 23 2005, 02:38 PM~4263752
> *Brian, can you put one on the front of the caddy? I want to be original.
> *



Oh snap!... that would look tight...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 23 2005, 01:40 PM~4263773
> *Oh snap!... that would look tight...
> *


Maybe I can just get 2 grilles.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 23 2005, 02:41 PM~4263795
> *Maybe I can just get 2 grilles.
> *



Do it!!! I bet you wont...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hey everyone check out our models section, www.spokesandjuice.com

Provok updated it...

soon there will be some Odessa pics too...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 23 2005, 02:29 PM~4264186
> *hey everyone check out our models section, www.spokesandjuice.com
> 
> Provok updated it...
> ...


nice u gave juan the pics of kym?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 23 2005, 03:29 PM~4264186
> *hey everyone check out our models section, www.spokesandjuice.com
> 
> Provok updated it...
> ...


 can't wait to see those ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN. I GOT OFF EARLY FROM WORK.WHO ELSE DID.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 23 2005, 02:55 PM~4264375
> *WUZ UP HTOWN. I GOT OFF EARLY FROM WORK.WHO ELSE DID.
> *


work what is work lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 23 2005, 03:56 PM~4264378
> *work what is work lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 23 2005, 02:55 PM~4264375
> *WUZ UP HTOWN. I GOT OFF EARLY FROM WORK.WHO ELSE DID.
> *


I was supposed to...usually do...darn indian slave drivers


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 23 2005, 02:55 PM~4264375
> *WUZ UP HTOWN. I GOT OFF EARLY FROM WORK.WHO ELSE DID.
> *


Mayne i've been home all day :biggrin:


----------



## grizz (Nov 23, 2005)

for shure


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

where dem OGT???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 23 2005, 01:29 PM~4264186
> *hey everyone check out our models section, www.spokesandjuice.com
> 
> Provok updated it...
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 23 2005, 03:42 PM~4264278
> *nice u gave juan the pics of kym?
> *



Yes sir...


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 23 2005, 11:11 PM~4268177
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :around: :worship: :scrutinize: :worship:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=362163]


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 24 2005, 10:32 AM~4269711
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!
> *


thanks don majic dual pimp


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL* 

FROM PHOENIX CREATIONZ C.C.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Happy Thankgiving  :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanksgiving is for suckas


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2005, 04:35 PM~4271010
> *thanksgiving is for suckas
> *



FA SHO


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving To Everyone. and TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Nov 24 2005, 09:28 PM~4272236
> *Happy Thanksgiving To Everyone. and TTT
> *


you eat plenty of Buzzard.....? :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

SHEEEEET they didnt know what was comin to 'em ..LOL. how bout them flyers?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Some of them hoes got baked and some of them hoes got fried!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 25 2005, 11:32 AM~4273566
> *Some of them hoes got baked and some of them hoes got fried!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 25 2005, 10:43 AM~4273980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:  :uh: :0 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 25 2005, 04:32 PM~4275613
> *:uh:
> *


U GOT THAT MC HITTIN BUMPER YET??? :0


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

what'up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2005, 05:55 PM~4275707
> *U GOT THAT MC HITTIN BUMPER YET???  :0
> *


almost ready, its hitting low 40's :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 25 2005, 05:09 PM~4275780
> *almost ready, its hitting low 40's :uh:
> *


park sunday? ill put 500 on your car who wants to hop against it?????????????


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

what... :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 25 2005, 05:23 PM~4275855
> *what... :ugh:
> *


 uwant in on it??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 25 2005, 07:23 PM~4275855
> *what... :ugh:
> *


:wave:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2005, 06:21 PM~4275834
> *park sunday? ill put 500 on your car who wants to hop against it?????????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4275770



Here are some pics I took at the Autorama!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

wich park and what time i'll be moved in west houston on sunday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what do ya'll think?

cutty is getting worked on...

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

That looks clean


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 25 2005, 08:45 PM~4276800
> *what do ya'll think?
> 
> cutty is getting worked on...
> ...


like the knight scene..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

The car has a name now...

"The Crusader"


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 24 2005, 01:11 AM~4268177
> *:biggrin:
> *


MUST OF BEEN COLD THAT DAY!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 25 2005, 05:09 PM~4275780
> *almost ready, its hitting low 40's :uh:
> *


bring it 2 the park homie. or give ur adress :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 25 2005, 09:38 PM~4277067
> *The car has a name now...
> 
> "The Crusader"
> *


crusader. orale


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 25 2005, 11:58 PM~4277509
> *bring it 2 the park homie. or give ur adress :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k
> *


Sounds like a house call!!! I got my money on Victor!!

GOtta get that on video !! :biggrin:


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

I posted this on the wanted section but haven't gotten any replies. Hopefuly some of you local homies know where I can find a front left-side marker/blinker light for a 1978-79 Regal. Have tried Pick-a-Part and other local salvage yards but no luck.
thanx, palo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 26 2005, 12:30 AM~4277937
> *Sounds like a house call!!!  I got my money on Victor!!
> 
> GOtta get that on video !! :biggrin:
> *


u got 500 on it??/


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Nov 25 2005, 07:04 PM~4276080
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4275770
> Here are some pics I took at the Autorama!
> *


  Show was Firme :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>10TH ANNUAL "BARRIO CRUISE"

ALL CARS, TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES AND BIKES WELCOMED!

SPECIALTY AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT.

MORE INFO/BOOTHS: 281.296.7659 OR 713.880.3119
</span>*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2005, 03:15 AM~4278104
> *u got 500 on it??/
> *


Naw...I aint a big baller like you....dont get paid til the end of the month.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 26 2005, 11:01 AM~4278761
> *Naw...I aint a big baller like you....dont get paid til the end of the month.
> *


big baller i wish. i just work alot


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2005, 12:02 PM~4278764
> *big baller i wish. i just work alot
> *


Im too lazy to work alot. Besides after 8 hours with them Indios Ive had enough.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=221051

yall let me know how you really feel.

Im trying to build my rep...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup h-town....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=364199]


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP HTOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 26 2005, 04:41 PM~4280145
> *:biggrin:
> *


i b there


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wuz up mr rabbit? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Park today? 

What time you showing up?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

when is usual time?? I cant remember anymore.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so who is going to the park?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 27 2005, 03:43 PM~4285749
> *so who is going to the park?
> *


are you?? I just got showered and mey be gettin ready to go....anyone else?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got back from the park.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 27 2005, 05:03 PM~4285847
> *are you?? I just got showered and mey be gettin ready to go....anyone else?
> *


bout time you showered... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 27 2005, 04:45 PM~4286413
> *Just got back from the park.
> *


waste of time huh


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

moving to houston on the 12 weres the kick it spot at?? :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

what'sup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Nov 27 2005, 08:41 PM~4287968
> *moving to houston on the 12 weres the kick it spot at?? :biggrin:
> *


really


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: yeap


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2005, 08:44 PM~4287995
> *really
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Nov 27 2005, 08:41 PM~4287968
> *moving to houston on the 12 weres the kick it spot at?? :biggrin:
> *


NOWHERE,, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS GONE TO SHIT AGAIN


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 27 2005, 09:14 PM~4288207
> *NOWHERE,, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY HAS GONE TO SHIT AGAIN
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

"1987 MONTE CARLO LUXURY SPORT...1500 OBO"


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 27 2005, 09:19 PM~4288240
> *"1987 MONTE CARLO LUXURY SPORT...1500 OBO"
> *


  yer sir its for sale


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 27 2005, 09:22 PM~4288267
> * yer sir its for sale
> *


3-16 hustler??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

The* HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL * presents 
THE 1st ANNUAL FOOD AND TOY DRIVE !!!!!!!!
*Houston,Solo riders,Lowrider Clubs, ULA... come out and support and donate for children in need this Christmas!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 27 2005, 11:22 PM~4288267
> * yer sir its for sale
> *


that's an O.G. tay ride :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 07:55 AM~4289893
> *that's an O.G. tay ride  :cheesy:
> *


hey you got a chip on your shoulder or what?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 28 2005, 09:35 AM~4290009
> *hey you got a chip on your shoulder or what?
> *


? nope, i don't eat doritos.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+Nov 25 2005, 09:09 PM~4276305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome to Houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 28 2005, 10:17 AM~4290157
> *Welcome to Houston
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"poptrunkondemhoez"


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 10:27 AM~4290202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "poptrunkondemhoez"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:dunno: what's so funny about that? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 28 2005, 10:31 AM~4290225
> *:dunno: what's so funny about that? :uh:
> *


 :uh: the way you spelled it. :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 10:33 AM~4290229
> *:uh:  the way you spelled it.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: uh ... okay ... there's no room to put spaces ... and that's how you say it anyway ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 28 2005, 10:33 AM~4290231
> *:uh: uh ... okay ... there's no room to put spaces ... and that's how you say it anyway ...
> *


i wouldn't know.  not g4Ng$T4


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 10:36 AM~4290241
> *i wouldn't know.     not g4Ng$T4
> *


:uh: your point is? what are you trying to say?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Latin are you ready to put on the Big Red suit for Sunday??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Nov 28 2005, 10:43 AM~4290274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as that ruca sits on my lap :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 08:46 AM~4290289
> *as long as that big john sits on my lap  :cheesy:
> *


:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 10:48 AM~4290296
> *:around:
> *


 :twak: 

you trying to cripple me? :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 10:46 AM~4290289
> *I'm not gangsta like you.  :uh:
> as long as that ruca sits on my lap  :cheesy:
> *


whatever, dude ... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 28 2005, 10:49 AM~4290303
> *whatever, dude ... :uh:
> *


must be that time of the month to be negative


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 08:50 AM~4290305
> *must be that time of the month to be negative
> *


 :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 10:50 AM~4290305
> *must be that time of the month to be negative
> *


For your information, it's not ... dick head ... I just found out that a friend/co-worker of mine died last night ... so why don't you keep your little internet games and bullshit to yourself ... or at least leave me out of it ... cool?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 28 2005, 10:54 AM~4290323
> *For your information, it's not ... dick head ... I just found out that a friend/co-worker of mine died last night ... so why don't you keep your little internet games and bullshit to yourself ... or at least leave me out of it ... cool?
> *


well excuse me. sorry about your friend but if anything is going to bother you, best to not log onto layitlow and take it out on others.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 10:56 AM~4290333
> *well excuse me.  sorry about your friend but if anything is going to bother you, best to not log onto layitlow and take it out on others.
> *


I do what I want when I want ... don't give a fuck who likes it or not


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 08:56 AM~4290333
> *well excuse me.  sorry about your friend but if anything is going to bother you, best to not log onto layitlow and take it out on others.
> *


  The Layitlow War has started...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 28 2005, 10:57 AM~4290344
> *I do what I want when I want ... don't give a fuck who likes it or not
> *


likewise


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 10:57 AM~4290347
> *likewise
> *


cool so then you know if you start picking on me and talking shit about me being gangsta, then I'm not just going to let you sit there and try to degrade me either, right?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Nov 28 2005, 10:59 AM~4290355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 28 2005, 11:01 AM~4290364
> *
> *


i don't give a fluck


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 09:02 AM~4290369
> *i don't give a daffy duck
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 11:05 AM~4290379
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: * daffy*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 11:02 AM~4290369
> *i don't give a fluck
> *


you better stop e-fighting with a girl before you get in trouble


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 09:05 AM~4290383
> *:uh:  KING GOOFY
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 28 2005, 11:07 AM~4290389
> *you better stop e-fighting with a girl before you get in trouble
> *


who's fighting? i was just joking around with you as in the past but i see you got delicate this time. no need to associate with you if it bothers you. peace.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up CARLOS,ALEX AND pro -vac.... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Sup. Didn't see anyone at the park yesterday.

We need to set up a cruise like Airline last year.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

GOODMORNING WE WERE GONNA GO TO THE PARK BUT WE DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TIME :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I still go every now and then...

But I take my kids so they can play on the new playground equipment they installed...
:biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

YEAH WE WENT ONCE AND NOBODY WAS THERE AND WE TAKE THE KIDS CAUSE THEY LOVE TO SEE THE CARS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u dont give a damn i dont give a fuck what


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 28 2005, 07:35 AM~4290009
> *hey you got a chip on your shoulder or what?
> *


u never answered the question :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 27 2005, 09:19 PM~4288240
> *"1987 MONTE CARLO LUXURY SPORT...1500 OBO"
> *


Any pics????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hey I saw this car near where I live, 1500 OBO...

looks in decent shape, minor rust near vinyl top.

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

just turn your heads to see the pic...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 28 2005, 01:02 PM~4291123
> *just turn your heads to see the pic...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's a clean regal


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

heres another


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 28 2005, 09:18 AM~4290436
> *Sup. Didn't see anyone at the park yesterday.
> 
> We need to set up a cruise like Airline last year.
> *


We cant do it this weekend because our toy drive and next weekend is latin fantasy car show...so...2 weeks..lets do this


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 28 2005, 11:44 AM~4291018
> *Any pics????
> *


hit up juan....its on his signature


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rust under the vinyl top can mean $$$. unless u just chop the top off :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 02:23 PM~4291635
> *rust under the vinyl top can mean $$$. unless u just chop the top off  :biggrin:
> *


not under, near. Although I did not look under, I would of had to cut it....

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 28 2005, 10:18 AM~4290436
> *Sup. Didn't see anyone at the park yesterday.
> 
> We need to set up a cruise like Airline last year.
> *


we was there...what time you swing by?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 11:12 AM~4290815
> *u never answered the question  :uh:
> *


yeah he said he dont eat doritos....so I dunno is that still left unanswered?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 03:51 PM~4292146
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2005, 04:37 PM~4292417
> *:scrutinize:
> *


que onda O.G.T.?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2005, 02:49 PM~4292517
> *que onda (asshole)....
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 05:18 PM~4292702
> *:ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos down with OGT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IM NOT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whos down with OPP...???

 :around:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

AIRLINE OR PARK BUT WE NEED SOMEWHERE 2 CRUISE!!! i think we should try airline again , but don't forget 2 buy ur elote or raspa that way the cops won't kick us out!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 28 2005, 08:14 PM~4294726
> *whos down with OPP...???
> 
> :around:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :around:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

whos down with H.L.C.!!

...you know me!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 28 2005, 08:19 PM~4294762
> *AIRLINE OR PARK BUT WE NEED SOMEWHERE 2 CRUISE!!!  i think we should try airline again , but don't forget 2 buy ur elote or raspa  that way the cops won't kick us out!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ..wuz up Boiler..u ready to hop Sunday??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 09:32 PM~4294896
> *whos down with H.L.C.!!
> 
> ...you know me!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

sup h-town,took me and my cousin like 18hrs str8 to drive back from cincinnati and i must say houston is a big ass city!..im think im gonna stay put here ....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 28 2005, 08:39 PM~4294958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wutz the science... Big J!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 09:40 PM~4294965
> *wutz the science... Big J!
> *


no science homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 28 2005, 10:40 PM~4294963
> *sup h-town,took me and my cousin like 18hrs str8 to drive back from cincinnati and i must say houston is a big ass city!..im think im gonna stay put here ....
> *



Welcome bro...

Yeah, Houston is a big ass, spread out city... Nothing is within walking distance. Nothing is within 15 minutes of you. Ive lived here 26 years and still find myself getting lost down streets I never knew existed...

but at least Houston is home to Texas' Lowriding Magazine Spokes and Juice!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 28 2005, 09:48 PM~4294992
> *Welcome bro...
> 
> Yeah, Houston is a big ass, spread out city... Nothing is within walking distance. Nothing is within 15 minutes of you. Ive lived here 26 years and still find myself getting lost down streets I never knew existed...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

****HLC 1st ANNUAL FOOD AND TOY DRIVE****


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

welcome to Htown capriceman75


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 08:38 PM~4294950
> *:biggrin: ..wuz up Boiler..u ready to hop Sunday??
> *


Trouble maker will be making an appearance, before it gets taken apart. :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 28 2005, 09:23 PM~4295314
> *Trouble maker will be making an appearance, before it gets taken apart. :scrutinize:
> *


  .......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

people talkin about a cruise, there it is, come out and support


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is than a HLC 63 rag, on the flyer looks nice


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 27 2005, 09:22 PM~4288267
> * yer sir its for sale
> *


HHHMMMMMMM


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 09:31 PM~4295381
> *people talkin about a cruise, there it is, come out and support
> *


hey lonestar i thought you didnt like to cruise in the North Side???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 09:33 PM~4295394
> *is than a HLC 63 rag, on the flyer looks nice
> *


nah a Empire 64..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 09:35 PM~4295412
> *hey lonestar i thought you didnt like to cruise in the North Side???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 09:36 PM~4295425
> *nah a Empire 64..
> *


damn a 64 rag with a 63 front end, thats almost as rare and the 62 bubble top


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 09:37 PM~4295430
> *:uh:
> *


yep..u said alot there....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 09:37 PM~4295437
> *damn a 64 rag with a 63 front end, thats almost as rare and the 62 bubble top
> *


i see no rag..just a front end..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 10:33 PM~4295394
> *is than a HLC 63 rag, on the flyer looks nice
> *


a 63 rag. in H-town is pretty rare....who's is it?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 28 2005, 08:40 PM~4294963
> *sup h-town,took me and my cousin like 18hrs str8 to drive back from cincinnati and i must say houston is a big ass city!..im think im gonna stay put here ....
> *


u gonna move down?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 28 2005, 09:39 PM~4295453
> *a 63 rag.  in H-town is pretty rare....who's is it?
> *


used to be a black one 409, and joe's is the only ones i know of :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 28 2005, 09:39 PM~4295453
> *a 63 rag.  in H-town is pretty rare....who's is it?
> *



haven't seen one yet in town


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 10:42 PM~4295480
> *used to be a black one 409, and joe's is the only ones i know of  :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 09:42 PM~4295480
> *used to be a black one 409, and joe's is the only ones i know of  :dunno:
> *


yeah i just know of joes


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 28 2005, 10:44 PM~4295506
> *haven't seen one yet in town
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

why would you pay to cruise and If 4 friends want to go dammmmmm

:thumbsdown: :twak: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 28 2005, 10:57 PM~4295638
> *why would you pay to cruise and If 4 friends want to go  dammmmmm
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


per car. as many people as you can fit in your car will get a pass to go to the carnival afterwards


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 28 2005, 11:40 PM~4295466
> *u gonna move down?
> *


im here now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard texas gold is debuting the LS for $5 u get to hit the switch 5 times. the plates dont say BCKBMPR for nothing


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 10:59 PM~4295668
> *i heard texas gold is debuting the LS for $5 u get to hit the switch 5 times. the plates dont say BCKBMPR for nothing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 28 2005, 09:59 PM~4295665
> *im here now.
> *


<<<<<<<<<<then your from tx now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 28 2005, 10:01 PM~4295687
> *:biggrin:
> *


  and i still got my 5 bigbens on anyone who wants to get serious


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 11:02 PM~4295697
> *  and i still got my 5 bigbens on anyone who wants to get serious
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Frito...are you trying to get HLC members pissed off at You??? im glad you supporting one of the events..its all for the kids....but if you have something to say bout wut the HLC is doing call me up or ill swing by the crib. uffin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Its already sold for 5gs to the man from cali


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 11:04 PM~4295705
> *Frito...are you trying to get HLC members pissed off at You??? im glad you supporting one of the events..its all for the kids....but if you have something to say bout wut the HLC is doing call me up or ill swing by the crib. uffin:
> *


first if I get someone pissed tough.......second Find one post where i talked shit about the HLC function......third. don't threaten me


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

seen a nice 93-96ish caddy today also next to the saharrah bakery on richmond ave. at some kinda shop,im pretty sure it was a "elite" plaqe in the back window.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 28 2005, 11:07 PM~4295738
> *seen a nice 93-96ish caddy today also next to the saharrah bakery on richmond ave. at some kinda shop,im pretty sure it was a "elite" plaqe in the back window.
> *


  ELITE......I'd be suprised if they would come down here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 28 2005, 10:06 PM~4295733
> *first if I get someone pissed tough.......second Find one post where i talked shit about the HLC function......third. don't threaten me
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 28 2005, 10:06 PM~4295733
> *first if I get someone pissed tough.......second Find one post where i talked shit about the HLC function......third. don't threaten me
> *


i never threaten u i thought we were friends..  ..I just said we can talk bout some issues thats it..calm down "GOLDEN WARRIOR".. :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

or a "empire"


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 11:10 PM~4295773
> *i never threaten u i thought we were friends..  ..I just said we can talk bout some issues thats it..calm down "GOLDEN WARRIOR".. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok ok... who voted to bash my head in...

?????


Arrogant [ 1 ] [5.00%] 
Harmless kitten [ 3 ] [15.00%] 
*I want to bash his head in [ 2 ] [10.00%] *
Ill buy him a beer (even though he doesnt drink) [ 14 ] [70.00%]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 10:09 PM~4295753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cheerleader to the rescue... :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 28 2005, 11:12 PM~4295783
> *ok ok... who voted to bash my head in...
> 
> ?????
> ...




Ill buy him a beer (even though he doesnt drink) [ 14 ] [70.00%]
:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 10:12 PM~4295785
> *cheerleader to the rescue... :uh:
> *


dont throw rocks if u live in a glass house

"words to live by" :cheesy:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 29 2005, 12:08 AM~4295747
> * ELITE......I'd be suprised if they would come down here
> *


Y


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 28 2005, 11:14 PM~4295802
> *Y
> *


cause.....sorry to say this but H-towns lowrider scene isn't all that great, and a top notch club like that wouldn't be caught dead out here


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 10:13 PM~4295793
> *dont throw rocks when if u live a glass house
> 
> "words to live by"  :cheesy:
> *


o...........k :ugh:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 29 2005, 12:02 AM~4295690
> *<<<<<<<<<<then your from tx now
> *


yea i guess so...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 28 2005, 10:16 PM~4295819
> *cause.....sorry to say this but H-towns lowrider scene isn't all that great, and a top notch club like that wouldn't be caught dead out here
> *


this is one man's opinion...but others try to make the best of it and try to keep it going....


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 28 2005, 10:25 PM~4295875
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 28 2005, 10:08 PM~4295747
> * ELITE......I'd be suprised if they would come down here
> *


ELITE??


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

THE SCENE ISN'T AS STRONG AS IT USED TO BE PERO MUCH RESPECT TO ANY CLUBS THAT ARE STILL TRYING TO HOLD IT DOWN REGARDLESS OF THE CIRCUMSTANCES...KEEP ON PROFILING AND RIDING...!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 28 2005, 11:12 PM~4295783
> *ok ok... who voted to bash my head in...
> 
> ?????
> ...


I swear it wasn't me :biggrin:


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=367621]*
That's why you're "GOOFY"
You have an HLC- MR. Custom Grill Baller
talking crap about the entry for the cruise
then someone else makes a statement and you get offended. Man you're a "TRIP"
What you all need to do is learn from these other folks that you talk crap about
You may learn something new
To Texas Gold and Lone Star Keep up the good words* :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So what about them Texans :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 10:36 PM~4295425
> *nah a Empire 64..
> *


Sorry Goof...its not a pic of Los' car its one of a car I took at McGregor...
[attachmentid=367632]

Sorry I wasnt on here to clear that up earlier...It was just an image...not necessarily a car from a particular club or group.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2005, 08:32 AM~4297245
> *Sorry Goof...its not a pic of Los' car its one of a car I took at McGregor...
> [attachmentid=367632]
> 
> ...


that's a '63 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Nov 29 2005, 06:48 AM~4297182
> *[attachmentid=367621]
> That's why you're "GOOFY"
> You have an HLC- MR. Custom Grill Baller
> ...


YEah everyone is finding a way to help...Be it if its $20 per car OR person in a car...its not going into anyone's pocket...its going to the kids. THAT IS why we are all doing this in one way or another right? Frankly I dont care who had the date or idea first or who brings forth more. Its easy to get caught up in the drama as I admit being guilty of. I think its good the lowriding scene has Northside and Southside covered with events. My coworkers would rather just send donations through me cause they cant make it to either event. They live too far from either one.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 07:35 AM~4297250
> *that's a '63  :biggrin:
> *


so is it the one they were talking about? Joe's I believe?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dang Hollywood, I guess you suck  

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Senor_Magic, *you_suck*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 07:58 AM~4297312
> *Dang Hollywood, I guess you suck
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Aye chingao, even on here i got fools trying to be funny...Latin erase them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 29 2005, 09:01 AM~4297317
> *Aye chingao, even on here i got fools trying to be funny...Latin erase them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *you_suck*, Senor_Magic


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 08:02 AM~4297319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :angry: :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 29 2005, 09:03 AM~4297327
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 08:05 AM~4297332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok, ok we get it, your funny, damn you a crazy ass messican


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 29 2005, 09:11 AM~4297348
> *ok, ok we get it, your funny, damn you a crazy ass messican
> *


I see you came back anonymous. good idea :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 08:13 AM~4297352
> *I see you came back anonymous.  good idea  :biggrin:
> *


Oh no my friend I didn't come bacc Anonymous, that must be someone else, I don't hide :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Buenos Dias Señor Hex


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 29 2005, 08:37 AM~4297423
> *Buenos Dias Señor Hex
> *


buenos dias...Magic.

It sgood to know liek me, you dont like to hide and do ninja stealth posts.

Watch out for the shuriken!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ninjas rule!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 09:13 AM~4297352
> *I see you came back anonymous.  good idea  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2005, 06:32 AM~4297245
> *Sorry Goof...its not a pic of Los' car its one of a car I took at McGregor...
> [attachmentid=367632]
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2005, 08:42 AM~4297438
> *buenos dias...Magic.
> 
> It sgood to know liek me, you dont like to hide and do ninja stealth posts.
> ...


Ohh don't get me wrong my friend, I am trained in the art of the NINJA. I just choose to use my training for good and not evil


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 29 2005, 08:43 AM~4297440
> *Ninjas rule!!
> *


Yes, yes they do


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 29 2005, 09:53 AM~4297473
> *Ohh don't get me wrong my friend, I am trained in the art of the NINJA. I just choose to use my training for good and not evil
> *


*cough* *cough* *latin* :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 29 2005, 08:55 AM~4297480
> **cough* *cough* *latin* :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 29 2005, 09:53 AM~4297473
> *Ohh don't get me wrong my friend, I am trained in the art of the NINJA. I just choose to use my training for good and not evil
> *


 :scrutinize: 
/\_!
/\


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 29 2005, 09:55 AM~4297480
> **cough* *cough* *latin* :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :biggrin: 

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/1036/


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 10:02 AM~4297511
> *:uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.compfused.com/directlink/1036/
> *


the hop sings are like


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 29 2005, 10:06 AM~4297525
> *the hop sings are like
> *


你在尝试说？


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2005, 06:32 AM~4297245
> *Sorry Goof...its not a pic of Los' car its one of a car I took at McGregor...
> [attachmentid=367632]
> 
> Sorry I wasnt on here to clear that up earlier...It was just an image...not necessarily a car from a particular club or group.*


that joes car from latin kustoms...u can see the plaque in the back.........
i guess i was wrong.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 09:49 AM~4297687
> *that joes car from latin kustoms...u can see the plaque in the back.........
> i guess i was wrong.....
> *


Oh snap! I dont know who is who or what ride is in what club...frankly me vale now. The car was there I snapped a pic and thats it. I tried to make it as generic as possible by removing the color and background...but apparently a rag 63 in Houston is rare. Whos to say it is even a pic of a car from Houston? there is no license plate...I am not sure about the visibility of the plaque.

Next time I'll doodle something instead :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 11:36 PM~4295425
> *nah a Empire 64..
> *


you were kidding, right? :ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 10:13 AM~4297794
> *you were kidding, right? :ugh:
> *


I don't think he was


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2005, 10:09 AM~4297775
> *Oh snap!  I dont know who is who or what ride is in what club...frankly me vale now.  The car was there I snapped a pic and thats it.  I tried to make it as generic as possible by removing the color and background...but apparently a rag 63 in Houston is rare.  Whos to say it is even a pic of a car from Houston?  there is no license plate...I am not sure about the visibility of the plaque.
> 
> Next time I'll doodle something instead  :biggrin:
> *


its joe's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 29 2005, 09:55 AM~4297974
> *its joe's
> *


competition is coming next year :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 09:13 AM~4297794
> *you were kidding, right? :ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 11:00 AM~4298003
> *competition is coming next year  :0
> *


maby we will see :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Nov 29 2005, 10:04 AM~4298029
> *maby we will see  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we are both in 60s convt but his paint might bump him up to mild...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 09:13 AM~4297794
> *you were kidding, right? :ugh:
> *


NO..i thought it was Los ride...im not a impala expert...i dont know about the grill ..but i thought i told al to use Los ride...owell ..i guess i failed the *"guess what yr impala grill test"*... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 01:04 PM~4298368
> *NO..i thought it was Los ride...im not a impala expert...i dont know about the grill ..but i thought i told al to use Los ride...owell ..i geuss i failed the "guess what yr impala grill test"... :uh:
> *


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 12:04 PM~4298368
> *NO..i thought it was Los ride...im not a impala expert...i dont know about the grill ..but i thought i told al to use Los ride...owell ..i guess i failed the "guess what yr impala grill test"... :uh:
> *


Don't feel bad ese I failed it too


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 12:04 PM~4298368
> *NO..i thought it was Los ride...im not a impala expert...i dont know about the grill ..but i thought i told al to use Los ride...owell ..i guess i failed the "guess what yr impala grill test"... :uh:
> *


sorry again...I just figure people will get tired of me using Los' car like there isnt any other one.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 29 2005, 11:19 AM~4298464
> *Don't feel bad ese I failed it too
> *


not feeling bad.. i dont drive an impala...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 29 2005, 11:18 AM~4298457
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up....  ..wheres C at


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 12:22 PM~4298483
> *not feeling bad.. i dont drive an impala...
> *


me neither, i wish i did though


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2005, 11:19 AM~4298466
> *sorry again...I just figure people will get tired of me using Los' car like there isnt any other one.
> *


no problem lord hex....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

AT WORK


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 29 2005, 11:27 AM~4298520
> *AT WORK
> *


cool....his shirt will be ready friday


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin: OUR BABY


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

OK I WILL TELL HIM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 01:22 PM~4298483
> *not feeling bad.. i dont drive an impala...
> *


Or a RWD lowrider.... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Nov 29 2005, 11:36 AM~4298574
> *:biggrin: OUR BABY
> *


he white....cute lil boy..he must got your color..i know he didnt get his color from carlos :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:roflmao: yea i got strong blood


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2005, 11:37 AM~4298583
> *Or a RWD lowrider.... :uh:
> *


wow...u got me there.... caddy queen


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 01:40 PM~4298614
> *wow...u got me there.... caddy queen
> *


Yoy really need to grow up!! Your worse that a eight year old.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 29 2005, 12:37 PM~4298583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4292702


:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2005, 11:47 AM~4298666
> *Yoy really need to grow up!! Your worse that a eight year old.
> *


whats up chrysler queen


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2005, 02:07 PM~4298855
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4292702
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


Que Honda galleta?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 12:25 PM~4298937
> *Que Honda galleta?
> *


this weekend lets go ridin. i want to take you down "shut the fuck up ave"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2005, 11:47 AM~4298666
> *Yoy really need to grow up!! Your worse that a eight year old.
> *


wut ever u say* OGT*


----------



## FIXATION (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2005, 06:40 AM~4297265
> *YEah everyone is finding a way to help...Be it if its $20 per car OR person in a car...its not going into anyone's pocket...its going to the kids.  THAT IS why we are all doing this in one way or another right?  Frankly I dont care who had the date or idea first or who brings forth more.  Its easy to get caught up in the drama as I admit being guilty of.  I think its good the lowriding scene has Northside and Southside covered with events.  My coworkers would rather just send donations through me cause they cant make it to either event.  They live too far from either one.
> *


I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU...SHORTY HAS ALWAYS KEEPS HIS WORD SO I'M PRETTY SURE IT WILL GO TO THE KIDS AS LONG AS THE MONEY DOESN'T GO TO RICHARD C'S HAND CAUSE THEN YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE IT WILL GO (PROPBALLY TO HIS POCKET) AS FOR YO BRO I'VE READ YOUR POST AND HALF THE TIME YOU MAKE NO SENSE MAYBE YOU SHOULD STOP AND READ WHAT YOU WRITE BEFORE YOU POST....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIXATION_@Nov 29 2005, 01:51 PM~4299122
> *I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU...SHORTY HAS ALWAYS KEPT HIS WORD SO I'M PRETTY SURE IT WILL GO TO THE KIDS AS LONG AS THE MONEY DOESN'T GO TO RICHARD C'S HAND CAUSE THEN YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE IT WILL GO (PROPBALLY TO HIS POCKET) AS FOR YO BRO I'VE READ YOUR POST AND HALF THE TIME YOU MAKE NO SENSE MAYBE YOU SHOULD STOP AND READ WHAT YOU WRITE BEFORE YOU POST....
> *


I agree Shorty is a good man, he'll do right by those kids just like he has all those years in the past


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 29 2005, 12:54 PM~4299148
> *I agree Shorty is a good man, he'll do right by those kids just like he has all those years in the past
> *


yes shorty will give it to the kids
but richey c................... :dunno:
and it mabe they should have went with 20 per car or mabe you buy a toy or some food and Ill bet the 20 per person was richeys ideal


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

what the heck does it matter as long as it is done and the little kids get toys for christmas this way there is more :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I had a question...For the toy drive is that ONLY new toys or used ones as well...Someone at work has some toys that were his daughters and wanted to donate them. I said if the toy drive isn't taking them, perhaps his local church can put them to good use.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hello houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 02:32 PM~4298976
> *this weekend lets go ridin. i want to take you down "shut the fuck up ave"
> *


No problema Jolly Green Giant


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2005, 02:45 PM~4299533
> *I had a quetsion...For the toy drive is that ONLY new toys or used ones as well...Someone at work has some toys that were his daughters and wanted to donate them.  I said if the toy drive isn't taking them, perhaps his local church can put them to good use.
> *


this was many years ago, but if I remember correct, the year i was involved they didn't want used toys :dunno: 



and thats only if the HLC is donating it to the same organazation.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 29 2005, 03:07 PM~4299664
> *this was many years ago, but if I remember correct, the year i was involved they didn't want used toys :dunno:
> and thats only if the HLC is donating it to the same organazation.
> *


Yeah that makes sense....I have a bunch of stuffed animals that have been in storage but usually those get rejected in case they belonged to a kid with a transferable illness...like that kids story...was it velveteen rabbit :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

aw shit all yall mo fos are in this camp need to get off this early everyday


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>Ms. Fixation and Mr. Ballerz,

Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts.

If you only talk to the right people you'll realize that I don't

need to take any money from events that are intended for a

"BENEFIT"

You have the wrong family in mind!

But, because of all the ENVY that you may have towards me,

You'll always keep saying negative Thoughts at me.

Again, Thanks for the thoughts!

And just to add to your parade

2006 will be a BETTER year for all LOWRIDERS!!!


:biggrin: :tears: </span>*


----------



## FIXATION (Oct 3, 2005)

MS. I GOT YOUR MS.BETWEEN MY LEGS FOR YOU...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIXATION_@Nov 29 2005, 03:35 PM~4299875
> *MS. I GOT YOUR MS.BETWEEN MY LEGS FOR YOU...
> *


Whoa I guess someone got there info wrong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i got an idea......how about we make a talking trash from h-town topic so that all who apply can go and talk shit on there? .........


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIXATION_@Nov 29 2005, 02:51 PM~4299122
> *I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU...SHORTY HAS ALWAYS KEEPS HIS WORD SO I'M PRETTY SURE IT WILL GO TO THE KIDS AS LONG AS THE MONEY DOESN'T GO TO RICHARD C'S HAND CAUSE THEN YOU DON'T KNOW WHERE IT WILL GO (PROPBALLY TO HIS POCKET) AS FOR YO BRO I'VE READ YOUR POST AND HALF THE TIME YOU MAKE NO SENSE MAYBE YOU SHOULD STOP AND READ WHAT YOU WRITE BEFORE YOU POST....
> *



That's a good one-Ms. Fixation!
I bet your FIXATION is like mines "BOYS" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

And yes, I read it twice before I posted this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 02:40 PM~4299029
> *wut ever u say OGT
> *


Thats original


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2005, 03:22 PM~4300315
> *Thats original
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hey brian are you coming to donate at our toy drive??? Theres alot of kids in Houston ineed for Christmas


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2005, 01:45 PM~4299533
> *I had a question...For the toy drive is that ONLY new toys or used ones as well...Someone at work has some toys that were his daughters and wanted to donate them.  I said if the toy drive isn't taking them, perhaps his local church can put them to good use.
> *


both HEX


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 05:24 PM~4300334
> *hey brian are you coming to donate at our toy drive??? Theres alot of kids in Houston ineed for Christmas
> *


I give at my church!  

Im sure you have lots of action figures to donate :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2005, 03:28 PM~4300360
> *I give at my church!
> 
> Im sure you have lots of action figures to donate :cheesy:
> *


Kool..

Not from my collection.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2005, 05:22 PM~4300315
> *Thats original
> *


tell me about it, ever since I text messaged the "O.G.T." everyone is using it. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 29 2005, 05:29 PM~4300373
> *Kool..
> 
> Not from my collection.........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 05:36 PM~4300435
> *tell me about it, ever since I text messaged the "O.G.T." everyone is using it.  :angry:
> *


did you get the one i sent you the other day? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2005, 05:38 PM~4300450
> *did you get the one i sent you the other day? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, why did you only eat half the banana???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 03:43 PM~4300494
> *Yeah, why did you only eat half the banana???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 05:43 PM~4300494
> *Yeah, why did you only eat half the banana???
> *


lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 05:48 PM~4300548
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 04:01 PM~4300635
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 06:01 PM~4300642
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 06:02 PM~4300649
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 29 2005, 06:12 PM~4300742
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 04:18 PM~4300804
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 03:43 PM~4300494
> *Yeah, why did you only eat half the banana???
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 06:23 PM~4300852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 04:25 PM~4300877
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2005, 05:36 PM~4300435
> *tell me about it, ever since I text messaged the "O.G.T." everyone is using it.  :angry:
> *


OK WHAT IS OGT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2005, 08:38 PM~4294950
> *:biggrin: ..wuz up Boiler..u ready to hop Sunday??
> *


U KNOW IT.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2005, 10:02 PM~4295697
> *  and i still got my 5 bigbens on anyone who wants to get serious
> *


 i got 6 bigbens.. bring it 2 the park.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Does anyone know of any storage places that allow vehicles to be stored there prefer an enclosed storage in southeast houston or pasadena area


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2005, 07:00 PM~4302014
> *i got 6 bigbens.. bring it 2 the park.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Nov 29 2005, 02:26 PM~4299801
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Ms. Fixation and Mr. Ballerz,
> 
> Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts.
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 07:12 PM~4302095
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


oh man? WTF, i though u mean hoppin competition not about selling deals, o well , :uh:   :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

WHATS UP MR BALLER AND MR SWICHTES4LIFE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2005, 07:17 PM~4302142
> *oh man? WTF, i though u mean hoppin competition not  about selling deals, o well ,  :uh:      :biggrin:
> *


we can change it to a beer drinking contest if u want


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 07:24 PM~4302195
> *we can change it to a beer drinking contest if u want
> *


im in


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up rabbit did you get those springs for me?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IM BRINGIN THE CAPRICE BEEN WORKIN ON IT STAY TUNNED
LONESTAR YOU SOLD THE WHEELS YET NEED SOME BAD


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 29 2005, 07:22 PM~4302183
> *WHATS UP MR BALLER AND MR SWICHTES4LIFE
> *


what up mr rabbit, r u ready 4 sunday?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 29 2005, 07:24 PM~4302204
> *whats up rabbit  did you get those springs for me?
> *


Not yet.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2005, 07:29 PM~4302246
> *what up mr rabbit, r u ready 4 sunday?
> *


Trouble Maker is juiced up.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 07:24 PM~4302195
> *we can change it to a beer drinking contest if u want
> *


hhhmmm , i'm not a drinker but fuck it i'm in :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 29 2005, 07:31 PM~4302265
> *Trouble Maker is juiced up.
> *


mc is too. plus bugs r been taken out.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 29 2005, 07:30 PM~4302254
> *Not yet.
> *


thats cool if you dont get them i got to go sat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 29 2005, 07:25 PM~4302207
> *IM BRINGIN THE CAPRICE BEEN WORKIN ON IT STAY TUNNED
> LONESTAR YOU SOLD THE WHEELS YET NEED SOME BAD
> *


yes wheels are sold. i got some triple gold daytons though :0 :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

u selling tha caprice slimonthabumperrrrrr??????


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

i see theres a few people here so let me ask if i add another banna bar to my 64 impala can i get rid off the panhard bar and use it as a 4link?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 29 2005, 07:36 PM~4302301
> *thats cool if you dont get them i got to go sat
> *


thought u had airbags mr baller??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Nov 29 2005, 07:38 PM~4302315
> *i see theres a few people here so let me ask if i add another banna bar to my 64 impala can i get rid off the panhard bar and use it as a 4link?
> *


best thing is 2 post up this question in the hydraulics forum , i know one of many impala experts will help u.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2005, 07:39 PM~4302329
> *thought u had airbags mr baller??
> *


gona take them off for now :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 29 2005, 07:45 PM~4302387
> *gona take them off for now :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=368477]Hey, BIRD 

you have a nice Cracker "ASS"


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey "BIRD" when I get a car will you sell me your birdcage grill so, I can be a lowrider?


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

Why do they call you BIRD???????


Cause of your little "PECKER"


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

Rabbit, nice trike :thumbsup: 

Keep up the GOOD work!

What color are you going to paint it?

A green would look nice.


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

*hey "YOBRO". u beta get off layitlow and stop talking mess.. its getting late, you gota go to bed and get ready for school in tha mornin..*


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

Switchez, thanks for talking respectful to me. Those others like to dish out but, don't like to receive. Take Care and see ya!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Nov 29 2005, 08:18 PM~4302663
> *hey "YOBRO". u beta get off layitlow and stop talking mess.. its getting late, you gota go to bed and get ready for school in tha mornin..
> *


*
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

is that air i hear from ur caddy? oh my mistake, thought u had juice. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP SWITCHES ON THA YUNK 83 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

A LIL JHON READY 4 SUNDAY NEAD A SWITCH MAN 4 TROUBLE MAKER


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

victors just mad cuz tha screens in my car are bigger than tha ones in his house... aww!!! haha naw homie.. u got me on da Escalade..!!


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Wuz going down Sunday??..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Nov 29 2005, 08:35 PM~4302860
> *Wuz going down Sunday??..
> *


you


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Nov 29 2005, 08:35 PM~4302860
> *Wuz going down Sunday??..
> *


H.L.C. TOYS 4 .....AT THE PASADENA MALL


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey homie i have respect for you and your car. Your car is one of my inspirations... its fucked up to see you say some bullshit like that..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

there sure has been alot of bickering lately... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Nov 29 2005, 08:42 PM~4302929
> *Hey homie i have respect for you and your car. Your car is one of my inspirations... its fucked up to see you say some bullshit like that..
> *


i was just kidding losen up


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

kool... i didnt know.. i aint trippin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Nov 29 2005, 08:42 PM~4302929
> *Hey homie i have respect for you and your car. Your car is one of my inspirations... its fucked up to see you say some bullshit like that..
> *


 come on my homie, can't take a joke r what, well anyway try 2 go to the mall sunday so we can do what we like , u already know. (HOPPIN)


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2005, 09:46 PM~4302985
> *there sure has been alot of bickering lately... :biggrin:
> *


you want some too :angry: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 29 2005, 08:49 PM~4303020
> *you want some too :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


boiler making me go deep in the pocket. is the mc gonna be able to handle the stress


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

O SHIT AGAIN?? I WAS WRONG :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 29 2005, 08:49 PM~4303020
> *you want some too :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


c'mon with it stick boy :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 09:50 PM~4303034
> *boiler making me go deep in the pocket. is the mc gonna be able to handle the stress
> *


I thought I told you, I sold it for 5gs.......... :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2005, 09:51 PM~4303041
> *c'mon with it stick boy :biggrin:
> *


I gain some weight




















Thanksgiving turkey :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Nov 29 2005, 08:35 PM~4302850
> *victors just mad cuz tha screens in my car are bigger than tha ones in his house... aww!!! haha naw homie.. u got me on da Escalade..!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: U CRAZY


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 29 2005, 08:53 PM~4303062
> *I gain some weight
> Thanksgiving turkey :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMM!!! 10 users


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

anyone wana buy muh dumn car?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 29 2005, 08:53 PM~4303062
> *I gain some weight
> Thanksgiving turkey :biggrin:
> *



U gonna be part of the FNU's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 29 2005, 08:51 PM~4303044
> *I thought I told you, I sold it for 5gs.......... :ugh:
> *


then i guess i have to hop the 64 :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2005, 09:56 PM~4303104
> *U gonna be part of the FNU's
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Nov 29 2005, 08:55 PM~4303093
> *anyone wana buy muh dumn car?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switchez on da 83_@Nov 29 2005, 08:55 PM~4303093
> *anyone wana buy muh dumn car?
> *


what u talking about playa? u want 2 sell it just cause u wreck this past weeknd?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 29 2005, 08:57 PM~4303112
> *:dunno:
> *


fat n*ggas united, 



get with the times :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 29 2005, 08:57 PM~4303112
> *:dunno:
> *


*F*at
*N*iggas
*U*nited

Min weight requirement is 200#'s


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 08:57 PM~4303109
> *then i guess i have to hop the 64  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2005, 09:59 PM~4303134
> *fat n*ggas united,
> get with the times  :uh:
> *


you know I'm old school :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

tthose latin kustoms have a new hopper?? true r false


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2005, 10:03 PM~4303168
> *tthose latin kustoms have a new hopper?? true r false
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2005, 09:03 PM~4303168
> *tthose latin kustoms have a new hopper?? true r false
> *


i duno i saw a mc ls hittin atleast 40 inches down shaver the other day.....


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

Must have been a badass site to see..


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Nov 29 2005, 08:02 PM~4302502
> *Hey "BIRD" when I get a car will you sell me your birdcage grill so, I can be a lowrider?
> *


first turn 16
then get a car
then 
come talk to me



> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Nov 29 2005, 08:00 PM~4302482
> *[attachmentid=368477]Hey, BIRD
> 
> you have a nice Cracker "ASS"
> *


thats my bitch you want to be one too





> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Nov 29 2005, 08:14 PM~4302625
> *Why do they call you BIRD???????
> Cause of your little "PECKER"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where you board today and all you thought of was me :dunno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Nov 29 2005, 08:38 PM~4302315
> *i see theres a few people here so let me ask if i add another banna bar to my 64 impala can i get rid off the panhard bar and use it as a 4link?
> *


Hey you might wanna try the slingshot for your rear end. Using that, the panhard will no longer be necessary. If you dont know what a slingshot is, do a search of the hydraulics forum on LIL. There you will find any info you may need. (If you use two banana bars it may not 3 wheel very much or at all.) this is my opinion, this is not backed by any facts. If anyone reading this finds me to be incorrect then let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2005, 09:37 PM~4302312
> *u selling tha caprice slimonthabumperrrrrr??????
> *


how bad u want it tell you what gimmie 5gs now























and 5gs later (the next day) dose that answer you ? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for slim
tires have less than 1 mile on them....

88 spoke real daytons with zeniths black emblems.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: GOODMORNING EVERYONE :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

*WELL LET'S SEE WHO HAS RESPECT!!!

THERE ARE 2 EVENTS THAT ARE KNOWN HAPPENING THIS WEEKEND IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY, RIGHT!

LET'S PLEASE!!! PLEASE!!! PLEASE!!!SUPPORT THEM.

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHICH ONE AS LONG AS, YOU SHOW SOME LOVE AND SUPPORT. 

LET'S PUT ALL THE TRASH TALKING AND HATRED AWAY FOR ATLEAST THIS WEEKEND.

HLC AND ULA WILL BE PUTTING ALOT OF HARD WORK INTO BOTH OF THESE FUNCTIONS.

THINK ABOUT IT, WE ALL KNOW THAT IT STILL WON'T BE ENOUGH FOR THE KIDS BUT, WE WILL GIVE ALL WE CAN. 

SO I REPEAT, PLEASE!!! PLEASE!!! PLEASE!!!SUPPORT THEM BOTH!!!
*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Nov 30 2005, 12:11 PM~4306190
> *
> LET'S PUT ALL THE TRASH TALKING AND HATRED AWAY FOR ATLEAST THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> ...


Why just for this weekend? Why not always?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u want the ds i got em for 6 c notes


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

DJLATIN I AGREE WITH YOU BUT, PEOPLE CAN SOMETIMES BE STUBBORNED SUCH AS, I'LL ADMIT "AS MYSELF" I KNOW THAT I CAN CHANGE BUT, EVERYONE ELSE WILL HAVE TO TRY SUCH AS: BIRD & FIXATION. I AGREE THAT WE SHOULD ALL GIVE EACH OTHER THE RESPECT AND OPPRTUNITY TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN LOWRIDING. SO, IF YOU CAN PLEASE PASS THE THOUGHT AROUND AND MAYBE IF YOU TELL THEM THAT YOU FEEL THE SAME MAYBE IT WILL WORK!!!!!!!!

THANKS!
:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Nov 30 2005, 10:11 AM~4306190
> *WELL LET'S SEE WHO HAS RESPECT!!!
> 
> THERE ARE 2 EVENTS THAT ARE KNOWN HAPPENING THIS WEEKEND IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY, RIGHT!
> ...


 ...I agree with your post....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aint nothing gonna change :uh:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 12:24 PM~4306709
> *aint nothing gonna change :uh:
> *


 :uh: with an attitude like that of course it wont :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

hello goofy cute baby how old?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2005, 12:35 PM~4306813
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

BUNCHA NINJAS UP IN HURRR

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 12:24 PM~4306709
> *aint nothing gonna change :uh:
> *


YAY...its like Vitamin C....our daily source of negative thoughts. You are right it never will change. Or at least if it does, you probably wont be a part of it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 30 2005, 12:31 PM~4307259
> *YAY...its like Vitamin C....our daily source of negative thoughts.  You are right it never will change.  Or at least if it does, you probably wont be a part of it.
> *


without a lowrider you wont be part of much either 

i duno why all of a sudden unity is an issue, tried that shit months ago but it wont happen.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i live off wilheimer and wilcrest on olympia i think it is "west houston" is their any good spots near by,bars,clubs,pool halls ect. close by and what streets yall ridas swang on?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 01:33 PM~4307279
> *without a lowrider you wont be part of much either
> 
> i duno why all of a sudden unity is an issue, tried that shit months ago but it wont happen.
> *



OOhhh I have NEVER heard that before. maybe uniting the lips would benefit us all.

I guess its in you to be a quitter. Hey this is fun...fuck with me for no ride and fuck with you for being the reason I will probably never bother getting a ride. If that is what there is to look forward to. Negative people...ugghhh.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

The sun is shining, its beautiful out and I have the day off…… F*ck it Im taking the Cadillac out :cheesy: (top down)!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 30 2005, 02:49 PM~4307402
> *i live off wilheimer and wilcrest on olympia i think it is "west houston" is their any good spots near by,bars,clubs,pool halls ect. close by and what streets yall ridas swang on?
> *


Im less that 2 miles from you :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 02:55 PM~4307460
> *Im less that 2 miles from you :0
> *



come get me from this hell hole of work ya jerky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 30 2005, 02:52 PM~4307428
> *OOhhh I have NEVER heard that before.  maybe uniting the lips would benefit us all.
> 
> I guess its in you to be a quitter.  Hey this is fun...fuck with me for no ride and fuck with you for being the reason I will probably never bother getting a ride.  If that is what there is to look forward to. Negative people...ugghhh.
> *


Do your thing bro. It dosent matter what anyone else thinks.  You dont have to own a lolow to love love lowriding.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man, it seems like everybody needs a tampon cus they're all on the rag. i guess i haven't missed much..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 02:59 PM~4307492
> *Do your thing bro. It dosent matter what anyone else thinks.  You dont have to own a lolow to love love lowriding.
> *


true dat cause there will always be critics ... hell ... someone once said, "what the hell is that girl doing on LIL? Does she just get on there to start shit? Does she even have a lowrider? It's probably her man's car!" and that same someone doesn't even have a lowrider nor does he know me :roflmao: just goes to show ... sometimes, people just don't know what they're talking about ... you just have to shake em off and keep your head up and keep going ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 30 2005, 03:01 PM~4307506
> *man, it seems like everybody needs a tampon cus they're all on the rag.  i guess i haven't missed much..
> *


Lets do lunch foo'..... I start nights again tonight. :angry: But I have day open :cheesy: until 225 is done


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 03:04 PM~4307529
> *Lets do lunch foo'..... I start nights again tonight. :angry: But I have day open  :cheesy: until 225 is done
> *


Hey Brian ... I need the chrome piece that goes on my driver's side rear quarter panel ... know where I can find one?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 03:04 PM~4307529
> *Lets do lunch foo'..... I start nights again tonight. :angry: But I have day open  :cheesy: until 225 is done
> *



coo' foo', gimme a shout sometime.


225 is a mess homie, that ya'll fuckin' it all up??


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 30 2005, 01:49 PM~4307402
> *i live off wilheimer and wilcrest on olympia i think it is "west houston" is their any good spots near by,bars,clubs,pool halls ect. close by and what streets yall ridas swang on?
> *


pool halls i think there is a Slick willes and a Barneys by you as for clubs and bars those are down richmond and downtown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 30 2005, 02:57 PM~4307480
> *come get me from this hell hole of work ya jerky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Where you been loco?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2005, 03:09 PM~4307570
> *Where you been loco?
> *



here and there bro. busy doin everything else but the fun stuff.


p.s., i got back from Cabo this week. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 30 2005, 03:11 PM~4307580
> *here and there bro.  busy doin everything else but the fun stuff.
> p.s., i got back from Cabo this week. :biggrin:
> *


The restaurant in downtown or off shepard??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2005, 03:12 PM~4307583
> *The restaurant in downtown or off shepard??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2005, 03:12 PM~4307583
> *The restaurant in downtown or off shepard??
> *



nah mayn, CABO in MEXICO, los cabos. i think im gonna say fuck it and move down there. you don't need shit, not even a job.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 30 2005, 03:14 PM~4307604
> *nah mayn, CABO in MEXICO, los cabos.  i think im gonna say fuck it and move down there.  you don't need shit, not even a job.
> *


oh i thought you were in training for the restaurant. my bad.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2005, 03:20 PM~4307642
> *oh i thought you were in training for the restaurant.  my bad.
> *



yea, i thought i'd get a new job. i like the smell of dirty dishwater :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Nov 30 2005, 03:06 PM~4307550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 30 2005, 12:52 PM~4307428
> *OOhhh I have NEVER heard that before.  maybe uniting the lips would benefit us all.
> 
> I guess its in you to be a quitter.  Hey this is fun...fuck with me for no ride and fuck with you for being the reason I will probably never bother getting a ride.  If that is what there is to look forward to. Negative people...ugghhh.
> *


i would imagine youve heard it before. no sense in going back and forth so build a car and let it do the talking for you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 30 2005, 01:02 PM~4307512
> *true dat cause there will always be critics ... hell ... someone once said, "what the hell is that girl doing on LIL?  Does she just get on there to start shit?  Does she even have a lowrider?  It's probably her man's car!" and that same someone doesn't even have a lowrider nor does he know me :roflmao: just goes to show ... sometimes, people just don't know what they're talking about ... you just have to shake em off and keep your head up and keep going ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 30 2005, 03:14 PM~4307604
> *nah mayn, CABO in MEXICO, los cabos.  i think im gonna say fuck it and move down there.  you don't need shit, not even a job.
> *


Must be nice to have money :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 03:29 PM~4307712
> *Must be nice to have money :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice to own a lot of pontiacs :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 03:29 PM~4307712
> *Must be nice to have money :biggrin:
> *



foo' you know im broker than broke :biggrin: look under 'busted ass *****' in the dictionary, you'll see my pic.

its good when your chic's got credit power


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 30 2005, 03:33 PM~4307752
> *foo' you know im broker than broke :biggrin:  look under 'busted ass *****' in the dictionary, you'll see my pic.
> 
> its good when your chic's got credit power
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

forget credit power. that shit catches up to you.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 03:55 PM~4307858
> *forget credit power. that shit catches up to you.
> *



tell me about it bro, mine caught up to me and left footprints on my back


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 30 2005, 04:00 PM~4307884
> *tell me about it bro, mine caught up to me and left footprints on my back
> *


i barely got back on my feet. had to pay off a lot of stuff.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2005, 02:03 PM~4307904
> *i barely got back on my feet.  had to pay off a lot of stuff.
> *


next week writing a check for 2400$...i was in the hole over 15g, now im free after this last payment :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 04:18 PM~4307990
> *next week writing a check for 2400$...i was in the hole over 15g, now im free after this last payment  :biggrin:
> *


Know the feeling. No mas I.R.S. issues :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2005, 02:25 PM~4308035
> *Know the feeling.  No mas I.R.S. issues  :angel:
> *


mine wasnt only credit cards it was student loan, and other shit.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP EVERYBODY


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 30 2005, 12:57 PM~4307480
> *come get me from this hell hole of work ya jerky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 look who funking back :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 30 2005, 02:09 PM~4307934
> *
> *


  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 05:47 PM~4308574
> *
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 30 2005, 03:51 PM~4308610
> *
> *


 LOOKS who's home


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put the double gold mcleans on it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

HMMMMMM INTERESTING


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 05:03 PM~4308699
> *LOOKS who's home
> *


do you still have the bed interior for it :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 06:03 PM~4308699
> *LOOKS who's home
> *


I remember that plate on your bumper :biggrin: still have mine. If you want it let me know.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is a nice video...

http://acrux.lunarpages.com/%7Elicks2/vid/kickass.wmv


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 01:04 PM~4307529
> *Lets do lunch foo'..... I start nights again tonight. :angry: But I have day open  :cheesy: until 225 is done
> *


no shit 225 still a mess u can even hop on a regular car :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2005, 07:35 PM~4310045
> *no shit 225 still a mess u can even hop on a regular car :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2005, 09:35 PM~4310045
> *no shit 225 still a mess u can even hop on a regular car :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it i pancaked the crv bout 6in off the gound commin from conrads the other night my shit already rides like its on switchez


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 04:08 PM~4308734
> *put the double gold mcleans on it
> *


I only have one, than was my fifth wheel


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 07:45 PM~4309372
> *I remember that plate on your bumper :biggrin: still have mine. If you want it let me know.
> *


hey brian tha was your lavender color 90d out lac what happend to the aztcek lac


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 05:42 PM~4309346
> *do you still have the bed interior for it :cheesy:
> *


no I threw it out about a year ago. It was looking like crap, besides I'm start to gut it out. ANYONE NEED FACTORY PART FOR AN S-1O LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 06:03 PM~4308699
> *LOOKS who's home
> *


ITS MY FAV LOWMINI


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 05:45 PM~4309372
> *I remember that plate on your bumper :biggrin: still have mine. If you want it let me know.
> *


Sure why not


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 30 2005, 08:06 PM~4310274
> *hey brian tha was your lavender color 90d out lac what happend to the aztcek lac
> *



YES it was


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 10:10 PM~4310300
> *YES it was
> *


THAT WAS BAD ASS I SAW THE PICS OF IT AFTER IT WAS SMASHED UP WHERES THE OTHER GUYS CADDI THE AZTEC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whats up slim u want the Ds. set em straight on some 88


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 10:15 PM~4310353
> *so whats up slim u want the Ds. set em straight on some 88
> *


POCKETS CANT HANDLE THE PRICE IMA JUST SAVE THE CASH TO GET THE POWDERCOATED ALL BLACK


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 30 2005, 08:14 PM~4310349
> *THAT WAS BAD ASS I SAW THE PICS OF IT AFTER IT WAS SMASHED UP WHERES THE OTHER GUYS CADDI THE AZTEC
> *



It's put up. he is pretty much out the game for now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 30 2005, 08:18 PM~4310384
> *POCKETS CANT HANDLE THE PRICE IMA JUST SAVE THE CASH TO GET THE POWDERCOATED ALL BLACK
> *


thats cool


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 10:20 PM~4310402
> *It's put up. he is pretty much out the game for now.
> *


DAMN WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT ON THA FLOOR


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happened to that 2 dr lac chop top it was at aztec image show back in like 98 99 with was blue with white interior with a shit load of flake, looked like a bass boat. 


whats that yours brian i know you like convertible caddies :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 08:33 PM~4310528
> *what happened to that 2 dr lac chop top it was at aztec image show back in like 98 99 with was blue with white interior with a shit load of flake, looked like a bass boat.
> whats that yours brian i know you like convertible caddies  :biggrin:
> *



That was Steve's he was in Juice for a while then with another club(cant remember the name orginally from Midland) I just saw him at the Magnificos show, he is on the judging crew.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 08:42 PM~4310634
> *That was Steve's he was in Juice for a while then with another club(cant remember the name orginally from Midland) I just saw him at the Magnificos show, he is on the judging crew.
> *


thanks detective


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 10:42 PM~4310634
> *That was Steve's he was in Juice for a while then with another club(cant remember the name orginally from Midland) I just saw him at the Magnificos show, he is on the judging crew.
> *


THE NAME WAS CAJUN PERSUASION <------SPELL CHECK HE WAS IN MY CLUB


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 08:48 PM~4310682
> *thanks detective
> *


I perfer mr almanac :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 30 2005, 08:48 PM~4310683
> *THE NAME WAS CAJUN PERSUASION <------SPELL CHECK HE WAS IN MY CLUB
> *



That is correctr


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody seen{{{ El MASO}}} lately????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Does this van look familiar?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happen to thug life van, mr almanac


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 09:34 PM~4311053
> *what happen to thug life van, mr almanac
> *



Tony still has it. he just has not show it. he's been showing his bother's burban


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Remenber this one


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ahhhhh dave taken it way back :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

waz tha bruce's car


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 09:48 PM~4311189
> *ahhhhh dave taken it way back :biggrin:
> *



the good ole days :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 09:42 PM~4310634
> *That was Steve's he was in Juice for a while then with another club(cant remember the name orginally from Midland) I just saw him at the Magnificos show, he is on the judging crew.
> *


Dignity CC


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

man iF i had a scanner i would take way back....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 30 2005, 10:50 PM~4311201
> *waz tha bruce's car
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 30 2005, 09:50 PM~4311201
> *waz tha bruce's car
> *


Yes 

pop quiz: Who bought his zenith wheels?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

wondering the same thing... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 09:52 PM~4311219
> *Dignity CC
> *



u remembered


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 10:54 PM~4311242
> *u remembered
> *


 :biggrin: .....remember Javier :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the civic wasnt bruces it was hams.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 30 2005, 09:52 PM~4311223
> *man iF i  had a scanner i would take way back....
> *



Me too I even got some pics of the bikini contests when they could go topless


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 06:03 PM~4308699
> *LOOKS who's home
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 09:57 PM~4311270
> *the civic wasnt bruces it was hams.
> *


u right I was wrong hot him confused, Bruce had the green full size blazer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 09:59 PM~4311287
> *u right I was wrong hot him confused, Bruce had the green full size blazer
> *


yes


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 09:55 PM~4311250
> *:biggrin: .....remember Javier :biggrin:
> *



COBO yeah I past is mom house a month a ago when I was running some service calls in pasedena


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

same here i wish i had a scanner  ....the cruisin years


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 11:00 PM~4311299
> *COBO yeah I past is mom house a month a ago when I was running some service calls in pasedena
> *


makes me want to dust the buick off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a scanner but dont know how to use it. i can take pics of pics with my camera


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 10:00 PM~4311300
> *same here i wish i had a scanner  ....the cruisin years
> *



I just saw the gruop pic of us back when we were in juiced. Remember Gaberial & Jason?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 11:03 PM~4311330
> *I just saw the gruop pic of us back when we were in juiced. Remember Gaberial & Jason?
> *


I haven't seen either in about two years......wait I did , I saw Jason at goofys wedding, but gabriel been a while :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 10:03 PM~4311330
> *I just saw the gruop pic of us back when we were in juiced. Remember Gabriel & Jason?
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 10:05 PM~4311345
> *I haven't seen either in about two years......wait I did , I saw Jason at goofys wedding, but gaberial been a while
> *



I was at Jason son b0day party a 2 weeks ago and saw gab's older brother Jeff. He said Gab had a mild stroke couple days b4 the party.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 11:08 PM~4311374
> *I was at Jason son b0day party a 2 weeks ago and saw gab's older brother Jeff. He said Gab had a mild stroke couple days b4 the party.
> *


  dammm, hate to hear stuff like that, homie did like to party though....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why dont u 2 girls set up a dinner date already :uh: 






















































































































:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 11:11 PM~4311392
> *why dont u 2 girls set up a dinner date already  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 10:10 PM~4311387
> * dammm, hate to hear stuff like that, homie did like to party though....
> *



He said he was okay, but also made fun him b/c he competely gave up drinking? His brother said the stroke was caused from drinking withdraws.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 11:57 PM~4311274
> *Me too I even got some pics of the bikini contests when they could go topless
> *


taking it back  I just took this pic ... :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 10:11 PM~4311392
> *why dont u 2 girls set up a dinner date already  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



dont b jealous ur invited 2?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 10:14 PM~4311415
> *dont b jealous ur invited 2?
> *


i wanna join the FNU

FNU for life


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

kustoms memories


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 30 2005, 10:13 PM~4311408
> *taking it back  I just took this pic ...  :0
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 30 2005, 11:16 PM~4311441
> *kustoms memories
> *


the houston chapter....well the only chapter back then right


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

here u go (1964 wagon)


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 10:15 PM~4311421
> *i wanna join the FNU
> 
> FNU for life
> *



u better start hittin up the buffet's min weight req is 200#'s


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 30 2005, 10:18 PM~4311454
> *here u go (1964 wagon)
> *


 i member them


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Mandos mustang.....its a shame what happened to it a Zefes shop.....it sat there for about a year


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 10:19 PM~4311461
> *u better start hittin up the buffet's min weight req is 200#'s
> *


200, not a problem


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 10:21 PM~4311474
> *Mandos mustang.....its a shame what happened to it a Zefes shop.....it sat there for about a year
> *



my club member still has his car @ Zefes and it been almost 7yrs


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 11:22 PM~4311489
> *my club member still has his car @ Zefes and it been almost 7yrs
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 10:22 PM~4311489
> *my club member still has his car @ Zefes and it been almost 7yrs
> *


damn what kinda car


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 10:24 PM~4311497
> *:0
> *


and he's been paid in full 6 yrs ago


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 10:25 PM~4311509
> *and he's been paid in full 6 yrs ago
> *


vacation


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 10:24 PM~4311503
> *damn what kinda car
> *



convetible candy purple(was purple) chevy cavalier, used to be in Magnolia's Finest


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

713ridaz more pics


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2005, 11:31 PM~4311552
> *713ridaz more pics
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2005, 10:36 PM~4311579
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 30 2005, 03:02 PM~4307512
> *true dat cause there will always be critics ... hell ... someone once said, "what the hell is that girl doing on LIL?  Does she just get on there to start shit?  Does she even have a lowrider?  It's probably her man's car!" and that same someone doesn't even have a lowrider nor does he know me :roflmao: just goes to show ... sometimes, people just don't know what they're talking about ... you just have to shake em off and keep your head up and keep going ...
> *


I THOUGHT U GOT ON HERE TO LOOK FOR GUYS!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 1 2005, 12:59 AM~4311690
> *I THOUGHT U GOT ON HERE TO LOOK FOR GUYS!!!
> *


:twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 12:27 AM~4311526
> *convetible candy purple(was purple) chevy cavalier, used to be in Magnolia's Finest
> *


Hey Dave just saw Eric at Inigo on Sat :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 01:59 PM~4307492
> *Do your thing bro. It dosent matter what anyone else thinks.  You dont have to own a lolow to love love lowriding.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 30 2005, 11:59 PM~4311690
> *I THOUGHT U GOT ON HERE TO LOOK FOR GUYS!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 05:27 PM~4308418
> *look who funking back :biggrin:
> *



yea, and i'd like to renew my FNU membership :biggrin: im sittin at a steady 200#, a few more chili dogs and i'll be over the required weight standard


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 1 2005, 09:42 AM~4312694
> *:roflmao:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 1 2005, 10:39 AM~4312934
> *yea, and i'd like to renew my FNU membership :biggrin:  im sittin at a steady 200#, a few more chili dogs and i'll be over the required weight standard
> *


FATASS. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im at 220 so i guess im in


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

houston riders

upgrade your low with some triple gold daytonas. for the low price of 600, this includes brand new tires still have some blue on the white walls and a new set of gold KOs. dump those chinas and get with the real


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 12:22 PM~4313426
> *houston riders
> 
> upgrade your low with some triple gold daytonas.  for the low price of 600, this includes brand new tires still have some blue on the white walls and a new set of gold KOs.  dump those chinas and get with the real
> ...



Can I put them on lay away, or do you have a payment plan...??


:biggrin: 

Or we can trade for a photoshoot with a hot model on your car!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i might can do payments how much u got down


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2005, 09:42 PM~4310634
> *That was Steve's he was in Juice for a while then with another club(cant remember the name orginally from Midland) I just saw him at the Magnificos show, he is on the judging crew.
> *


DIGNITY C.C.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 12:26 PM~4313444
> *i might can do payments how much u got down
> *


2 BILLS down :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 bills down will hold them for you when you get to 5 u can take em and owe me 100...  .......this doesnt go for everyone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 12:47 PM~4313548
> *2 bills down will hold them for you when you get to 5 u can take em and owe me 100...  .......this doesnt go for everyone.
> *


ring me up loco.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2005, 11:53 AM~4313292
> *FATASS. :cheesy:
> *



turn in your gay card and get a haircut danny :twak:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 1 2005, 01:09 PM~4313661
> *turn in your gay card and get a haircut danny :twak:
> *



AS SOON AS YOU STOP GOING TO DOLLAR NUT SHOT NIGHT AT MAN-HOLE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2005, 11:13 AM~4313689
> *AS SOON AS YOU STOP GOING TO DOLLAR NUT SHOT NIGHT AT MAN-HOLE.
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2005, 01:13 PM~4313689
> *AS SOON AS YOU STOP GOING TO DOLLAR NUT SHOT NIGHT AT MAN-HOLE.
> *



troy's gonna get mad at you for talkin to all these other guys, and i already told you i dont take dollar nut shots, i give them.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

lonestar/latin is that a done deal w/them d's or what


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 1 2005, 01:41 PM~4313863
> *lonestar/latin is that a done deal w/them d's or what
> *


Just waiting for him to call me to finalize it. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i need to run a background credit check first...why u got cash :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 01:56 PM~4313960
> *i need to run a background credit check first...why u got cash  :0
> *


always


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2005, 11:58 AM~4313969
> *always
> *


it aint nothing whats 6 bills


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 1 2005, 01:31 PM~4313782
> *troy's gonna get mad at you for talkin to all these other guys, and i already told you i dont take dollar nut shots, i give them.
> *



KEVIN SAID THAT HE'S BRINGING YOU SOME CREAM TO HELP THE SWELLING IN YOUR BACON RING.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 02:01 PM~4313986
> *it aint nothing whats 6 bills
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

is that chingo blings brother


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 1 2005, 02:09 PM~4314061
> *is that chingo blings brother
> *


Nah, he's a member here on layitlow.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 1 2005, 02:02 PM~4313995
> *KEVIN SAID THAT HE'S BRINGING YOU SOME CREAM TO HELP THE SWELLING IN YOUR BACON RING.
> *



:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 1 2005, 03:11 PM~4314584
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 10:22 AM~4313426
> *houston riders
> 
> upgrade your low with some triple gold daytonas.  for the low price of 600, this includes brand new tires still have some blue on the white walls and a new set of gold KOs.  dump those chinas and get with the real
> ...


the real roll real and the fake roll fake. cop you these set of daytons and set the example in your hood , for the mere price of 6 hundred dollars these wheels can be yours


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 06:16 PM~4316089
> *the real roll real and the fake roll fake. cop you these set of daytons and set the example in your hood , for the mere price of 6 hundred dollars these wheels can be yours
> *


:uh:

Nice wheels, Daytons are the only way to roll....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2005, 04:40 PM~4316332
> *:uh:
> 
> Nice wheels, Daytons are the only way to roll....
> *


so buy them


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 06:43 PM~4316369
> *so buy them
> *


I got me a set already....They look nice, whoever buys them is getting a good deal.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

NEW UPDATE FOR THE CRUISE

TO ACCOMMODATE THE ROOM THAT WILL BE NEEDED THE END DESTINATION HAS BEEN CHANGED. THE CRUISE WILL NOW END AT MOODY PARK INSTEAD OF REAGAN HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2005, 11:58 PM~4311924
> *Hey Dave just saw Eric at Inigo on Sat :cheesy:
> *



yeh that SOB just bought a jag


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 1 2005, 07:42 AM~4312694
> *:roflmao:
> *


where u bn hiding?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 1 2005, 08:39 AM~4312934
> *yea, and i'd like to renew my FNU membership :biggrin:  im sittin at a steady 200#, a few more chili dogs and i'll be over the required weight standard
> *



A desk job will get u fat :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 04:16 PM~4316089
> *the real roll real and the fake roll fake. cop you these set of daytons and set the example in your hood , for the mere price of 6 hundred dollars these wheels can be yours
> *


what size again?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

He has 3 big rigs too..... Damn ballers :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON IN HERE TODAY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 05:35 PM~4316805
> *what size again?
> *


13x7 skinny white wallsthe spinners on the wheel are not the new ones the new ones are new gold 2 bar with black and gold eagles.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 08:05 PM~4317114
> *13x7 skinny white walls
> *


Shave them up or trash them and mount you up some vogues :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2005, 06:06 PM~4317128
> *Shave them up or trash them and mount you up some vogues :cheesy:
> *


what you know about hullin vogues


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2005, 08:07 PM~4317139
> *what you know about hullin vogues
> *


Vogue dealer actin bad for squrilla


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Dec 1 2005, 05:26 PM~4316733
> *NEW UPDATE FOR THE CRUISE
> 
> TO ACCOMMODATE THE ROOM THAT WILL BE NEEDED THE END DESTINATION HAS BEEN CHANGED.  THE CRUISE WILL NOW END AT MOODY PARK INSTEAD OF REAGAN HIGH SCHOOL.
> *


HEY ALEX I GOT A ? I HAVE SOME TOYS FOR YA'LL BUT I CAN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE DO I TAKE IT TO YOUR DAD'S SHOP CAUSE SHORTY SAID HE WAS ONLY A SPONSOR HIS SHOW WAS ON THE 11TH AND SINCE IT DOESN'T SAY ULA ON THE FLYER WHO'S REALLY THROWING THE SHOW? CAUSE I CAN WAIT TILL SHORTY SHOW AND GIVE IT TO HIM THERE.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2005, 05:36 PM~4316819
> *He has 3 big rigs too..... Damn ballers :biggrin:
> *



BMW and a denali


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 1 2005, 06:49 PM~4317375
> *:thumbsup:
> *



okay we gwet the idea :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 12:25 AM~4311509
> *and he's been paid in full 6 yrs ago
> *


you know i was talkin with zefe about that car like two days ago he says that he started the mods but somewhere along the line the guy changed his mind as to what exactly he wanted to do to the car so it was put on hold a while a long while zefe says that he was going to give him most of his cash back but he did some work on something else of his im guessing a car or truck so debt settled zefe says when is that guy gonna come pic up the car


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 1 2005, 08:58 PM~4318070
> *you know i was talkin with zefe about that car like two days ago he says that he started the mods but somewhere along the line the guy changed his mind as to what exactly he wanted to do to the car so it was put on hold a while a long while zefe says that he was going to give him most of his cash back but he did some work on something else of his im guessing a car or truck so debt settled zefe says when is that guy gonna come pic up the car
> *



u right the debt got settled for some other work 2 to 3 years after the car got there. I talk to Zefe about also couple years back. The orginal mod they could not get to work was spinning the front end. That why the car came to a halt. He still wanted the mod done but the car got throw to the backburner. did you get my PM?

PS
I didn't know you could type in regular english :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2005, 09:08 PM~4318145
> * ...
> *



yes we know


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 09:13 PM~4318175
> *yes we know
> *


im glad *YOU* know david... :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 09:13 PM~4318175
> *yes we know
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2005, 11:17 PM~4318196
> *im glad YOU know david... :thumbsup:
> *


The first 15 times weren’t sufficient  :cheesy: Dave wants to see it again....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2005, 09:23 PM~4318214
> *The first 15 times weren’t sufficient    :cheesy: Dave wants to see it again....
> *


Tomorrow....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2005, 09:23 PM~4318214
> *The first 15 times weren’t sufficient    :cheesy: Dave wants to see it again....
> *



B u get my pm? if not check it, I need a little help


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2005, 09:23 PM~4318214
> *The first 15 times weren’t sufficient    :cheesy: Dave wants to see it again....
> *



Im sure Mr Caddy will post it 1st thing in the morning :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:ugh: Yea I see were this is going..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 09:27 PM~4318236
> *Im sure 1884 Caddy will post it 1st thing in the morning :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


correction


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 09:33 PM~4318269
> *correction
> *


1984.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2005, 11:32 PM~4318260
> *:ugh: Yea I see were this is going..... :thumbsdown:
> *


Enlighten us.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2005, 09:41 PM~4318308
> *Enlighten us.
> *


Hey try some of your own advise *"GROW UP"* :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2005, 11:42 PM~4318317
> *Hey try some of your own advise "GROW UP" :uh:
> *


Rock on BROTHER :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so yea, who here likes chacho's?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2005, 09:32 PM~4318260
> *:ugh: Yea I see were this is going..... :thumbsdown:
> *


Don't take it personal..The event is just getting overexposed with the flyer being posted 10 times in the same day. Samething goes for the cruise on Sunday.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 1 2005, 11:47 PM~4318349
> *so yea, who here likes chacho's?
> *


On Westhiemer?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 10:00 PM~4318424
> *Don't take it personal..The event is just getting overexposed with the flyer being posted 10 times in the same day. Samething goes for the cruise on Sunday.
> *


Well Dave sorry to here that from u and I respect your opinion..and I have much respect for you all these yrs..but I dont think *OVEREXPOSING* charity events for kids is bad.. my 2 cents


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

i guess we should have overexposed the REAGAN HIGH SCHOOL CAR SHOW THAT WAS TO HELP RAISE MONEY FOR THE STUDENTS i guess we would have had an even better turn out


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2005, 10:04 PM~4318453
> *Well Dave sorry to here that from u and I respect your opinion..and I have much respect for you all these yrs..but I dont think OVEREXPOSING  charity events for kids is bad.. my 2 cents
> *


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

hey guys, i was cleaning my garage the otherday and i came across these blinds. I want to get rid of these here are the pic's. I have 1 whites and 1 blacks I have the same ones on my car, brand new still in box , so hit me up if anyone is intrested.........


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 1 2005, 06:40 PM~4316332
> *:uh:
> 
> Nice wheels, Daytons are the only way to roll....
> *


DAMM THAT COMMENT MADE MY DAY!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 2 2005, 01:18 AM~4318890
> *DAMM THAT COMMENT MADE MY DAY!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 11:12 PM~4318172
> *PS
> I didn't know you could type in regular english :biggrin:
> *


You know i've always had a rather large english and spanish vocab, but with all the bullshit that gose on around here gotta keep it steet and gangsta so what it dew


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2005, 06:04 AM~4319741
> *You know i've always had a rather large english and spanish vocab, but with all the bullshit that gose on around here gotta keep it steet and gangsta so what it dew
> *


deeeeeezam took a ***** 20min to type all that shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 1 2005, 11:47 PM~4318349
> *so yea, who here likes chacho's?
> *


I like chochas


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 06:30 PM~4316767
> *where u bn hiding?
> *


i havent been hiding. just been working alot lately.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 1 2005, 10:47 PM~4318349
> *so yea, who here likes chacho's?
> *


food is good and so are the margaritas. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2005, 09:47 AM~4320273
> *i havent been hiding. just been working alot lately.
> *


Got to make the green


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2005, 08:50 AM~4320290
> *Got to make the green
> *


yup esp since bonus time is two weeks away.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2005, 09:51 AM~4320296
> *yup esp since bonus time is two weeks away.
> *


----------



## swishaman (Dec 1, 2005)

Bring Richmond back

I was in 6th grade..1996 till 2003..always got looked at weird bein im blk
but it still was live..Then LTC shot up dem cholos wit da AK and ......

then shyt got weak.. I think the low low movemnt died down

now everybody got "SLABS"..but yeah houston goes thru its phazes

but its goes down every Sunday on MLK and on cullen in front of the screw shop


----------



## swishaman (Dec 1, 2005)

Matter fact I remember when Aztec Image and Strictly Homies...had they little beer bottle incident back in 99 or so..4c boyz had low lows 4 days


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 11:27 PM~4318236
> *Im sure Mr Caddy will post it 1st thing in the morning :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=219870


----------



## swishaman (Dec 1, 2005)

Man dont tell me he still has this 1 sitting in the garage....I used to check his car out all the time when I was lil kid
Matter fact back in the GAP it used to be brown I belive..Mission Bend...I tell ya memories


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

TGIV!


----------



## FIXATION (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Dec 1 2005, 07:22 PM~4317598
> *HEY ALEX I GOT A ? I HAVE SOME TOYS FOR YA'LL BUT I CAN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE DO I TAKE IT TO YOUR DAD'S  SHOP CAUSE SHORTY SAID HE WAS ONLY A SPONSOR HIS SHOW WAS ON THE 11TH AND SINCE IT DOESN'T SAY ULA ON THE FLYER WHO'S REALLY THROWING THE SHOW? CAUSE I CAN WAIT TILL SHORTY SHOW AND GIVE IT TO HIM THERE.
> *


WHAT'S WRONG YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO READ THE FLYER DOESN'T SAY ANYTHING ABOUT A TOY DONATION ONLY $$$


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 2 2005, 10:39 AM~4320794
> *TGIV!
> *


"V"?

or "F"

u must be excited it s FRIDAY! ! I am .....got a bunch of cans from work to take with me at the end of the day. :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

sup yall,seen a black lincoln town car the other day with black tinted windows on 13s and switches layed down and parked,looked pretty good.like to see more round the wilcrest area,im working on it,lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2005, 08:42 AM~4320522
> *
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=219870
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Dec 1 2005, 09:22 PM~4317598
> *HEY ALEX I GOT A ? I HAVE SOME TOYS FOR YA'LL BUT I CAN'T MAKE IT OUT THERE DO I TAKE IT TO YOUR DAD'S  SHOP CAUSE SHORTY SAID HE WAS ONLY A SPONSOR HIS SHOW WAS ON THE 11TH AND SINCE IT DOESN'T SAY ULA ON THE FLYER WHO'S REALLY THROWING THE SHOW? CAUSE I CAN WAIT TILL SHORTY SHOW AND GIVE IT TO HIM THERE.
> *




TAKE THEM TO SHORTY OR WAIT FOR HIS SHOW. ALL THE PROCEEDS TO THIS CRUISE ARE GOING TO LATIN FANTASY FOR THEIR ANNUAL JUGUETES PARA EL BARRIO. THE SAME GOES FOR HIS CAR SHOW. RICHIE IS HELPING ORGANIZE THE CRUISE. IT'S NOT A ULA CRUISE, BUT THE ULA IS SUPPORTING THE EVENT. EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO ATTEND. SHORTY WILL NOT TURN DONATIONS DOWN. THE REASON MONEY IS BEING COLLECTED AT THE CRUISE IS SO LATIN FANTASY CAN GO BUY TOYS. HE PREFERS IT THAT WAY SO HE CAN BUY ALOT OF TOYS. HE KNOWS SOMEPLACE WHERE THEY WILL GIVE HIM A GOOD DEAL ON TOYS. REMEMEMBER THIS IS FOR THE KIDS.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 2 2005, 12:59 PM~4321316
> *"V"?
> 
> or "F"
> ...


V = Viernes ... same shit ... different language  me too ... busy weekend planned


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Where can I get some adaptors here in Houston ... same day :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 2 2005, 12:20 PM~4321921
> *Where can I get some adaptors here in Houston ... same day :dunno:
> *


DADDY HAS SOME....  PM ME


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

possible sales pending on the Ds, act now, first with cash takes em.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2005, 08:50 PM~4317702
> *okay we gwet the idea :biggrin:
> *


THIS ONE IS FOR U.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IS THAT A BOLT ON RIM CHEVYLO97.LOOKS LIKE U NEED TO STOP USING TRAINING WHEELS AND UPGRADE TO KNOCKOFFS LIKE A REAL MAN. :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2005, 04:04 AM~4319741
> *You know i've always had a rather large english and spanish vocab, but with all the bullshit that gose on around here gotta keep it steet and gangsta so what it dew
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swishaman_@Dec 2 2005, 08:40 AM~4320510
> *Matter fact I remember when Aztec Image and Strictly Homies...had they little beer bottle incident back in 99 or so..4c boyz had low lows 4 days
> *


    ????????what u talking about Wills?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 2 2005, 05:36 PM~4324604
> *THIS ONE IS FOR U.
> *


THIS ONE IS FOR U


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 2 2005, 05:49 PM~4324717
> *IS THAT A BOLT ON RIM CHEVYLO97.LOOKS LIKE U NEED TO STOP USING TRAINING WHEELS AND UPGRADE TO KNOCKOFFS LIKE A REAL MAN. :roflmao:
> *



Since you think your so smart here is a second look....this is how us real MEN roll son... notice the emblem


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the nipples look lined up to me :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## swishaman (Dec 1, 2005)

does it really make a diffrence?


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: just wana thro props to that fool el *Dj Short Dog*, out of puro P-town Tejas, cutting up tha wax on esos 1's and 2's, showing much luv on tha radio to tha carnales de, *H.L.C.............*SUNDAY 4th, 12pm to 5pm Toy Drive Pasadena Town Square Mall off of Harris and Pasadena Blvrd. :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 2 2005, 10:05 PM~4326311
> *:thumbsup: just wana thro props to that fool el Dj Short Dog, out of puro P-town Tejas, cutting up tha wax on esos 1's and 2's, showing much luv on tha radio to tha carnales de, H.L.C.............SUNDAY 4th, 12pm to 5pm Toy Drive Pasadena Town Square Mall off of Harris and Pasadena Blvrd. :biggrin:
> *


  .. HLC......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what size are those Ds chevylo 14s


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 2 2005, 08:16 PM~4324928
> *THIS ONE IS FOR U
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 2 2005, 08:25 PM~4324978
> *Since you think your so smart here is a second look....this is how us real MEN roll son... notice the emblem
> *



i remember when you put those on at momo's house. i had some back then, shit, i even had lowrider back then


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anything going on tonite? I wanna cruise the Cadillac.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2005, 09:46 AM~4328200
> *what size are those Ds chevylo 14s
> *



15 x 8


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swishaman_@Dec 2 2005, 08:36 PM~4325721
> *does it really make a diffrence?
> *


does rolex and timex make a difference


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 2 2005, 10:59 AM~4321316
> *"V"?
> 
> or "F"
> ...



Spanglish homie...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

That time of year again![attachmentid=372874]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 3 2005, 02:59 PM~4329181
> *Spanglish homie...
> *


uhhh yeah its been explained to me already...thanks for reiterating that. I just see the "f" and "v" are in close proximity to each other on the QWERTY board so I was asking in case it was a typographical error or on purpose. Since it was on purpose, I understand the Viernes part. Thanks. Good looking out though. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 3 2005, 04:31 PM~4330103
> *uhhh yeah its been explained to me already...thanks for reiterating that.  I just see the "f" and "v" are in close proximity to each other on the QWERTY board so I was asking in case it was a typographical error or on purpose.  Since it was on purpose, I understand the Viernes part.  Thanks.  Good looking out though. :biggrin:
> *


que que


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 3 2005, 06:29 PM~4330300
> *que que
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 3 2005, 05:49 PM~4330386
> *
> *


que que means what what


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 3 2005, 06:29 PM~4330300
> *que que
> *


its called English...try it its cool :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 3 2005, 07:30 PM~4330531
> *its called English...try it  its cool :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 3 2005, 04:31 PM~4330103
> *uhhh yeah its been explained to me already...thanks for reiterating that.  I just see the "f" and "v" are in close proximity to each other on the QWERTY board so I was asking in case it was a typographical error or on purpose.  Since it was on purpose, I understand the Viernes part.  Thanks.  Good looking out though. :biggrin:
> *


excuse me Winston


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 3 2005, 08:34 PM~4330747
> *excuse me Winston
> *


ok now you lost me again...whos Winston....like as in the cigarettes? Did you mean Webster as in Webster's Collegiate Dictionary....naw probably not.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2005, 03:53 AM~4332546
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: lastnights loser


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 3 2005, 11:14 PM~4331915
> *ok now you lost me again...whos Winston....like as in the cigarettes?  Did you mean Webster as in Webster's Collegiate Dictionary....naw probably not.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

chachos is a nice spot,hoes and margaritas all night works fine with me.


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>I would like to "THANK" everyone that came out and supported the annual "Barrio Cruise" and making it a success.

This year all proceeds will be donated for Juetes para El Barrio.

A segment of this event will be televised tonight on Ch. 26 @ 9 pm.

Again, Thanks to all!

See you at next year 2006 "UNITY CRUISE" </span>*


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Dec 4 2005, 06:29 PM~4335739
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

THANK YOU to everyone that came out and made the HLC's 1st Annual Food n Toy Drive a great benefit event. The lowriding community will surely be affecting the lives of many kids this Holiday season between the 2 events today and Shorty's show next week. Big ups to everyone in the scene for making your presence known. Its what its all about! :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

Whats up john


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Dec 4 2005, 09:13 PM~4336365
> *Whats up john
> *


was up at least some people kno how to say hi even if its not inperson


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 4 2005, 09:15 PM~4336380
> *was up at least some people kno how to say hi even if its not inperson
> *


ohh shit my bad john, I felt like shit after the toy drive, I was told you passed right by me and i didn't say hi, my bad i didn't see you...please accept my apologies to you and your club


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

The Houston Lowrider Council would like to thank all those who showed there rides and those who donated to our Toy drive! Thanks to THE ULA clubs who came out and HLC DJ's "DJ Short Dog,DJ Alien and DJ Latin"!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 4 2005, 09:17 PM~4336394
> *ohh shit my bad john, I felt like shit after the toy drive, I was told you passed right by me  and i didn't say hi, my bad i didn't see you...please accept my apologies to you and your club
> *


 no hard fellings but you were not the only 1 but just wanted to show up and show some love to show some unity among lowriders got to start some where


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey john ill call you later see if you want to move that car


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Dec 4 2005, 09:23 PM~4336438
> *Hey john ill call you later see if you want to move that car
> *


cool


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 4 2005, 09:21 PM~4336424
> *no hard fellings but you were not the only 1 but just wanted to show up and show some love to show some unity among lowriders got to start some where
> *


The whole HCL thanks you for showing up and sharing the love...yeah the unity does have to start somewhere and we just have to take it one day at a time, and there's nothing like a good cause to bring us all together...once again thank you for showing your support


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC TOY DRIVE 05!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 4 2005, 09:25 PM~4336462
> *The whole HCL thanks you for showing up and sharing the love...yeah the unity does have to start somewhere and we just have to take it one day at a time, and there's nothing like a good cause to bring us all together...once again thank you for showing your support
> *


i hear you loud and clear but there should not always have to be a cause maby just 4 friendship and the love for just lowriding and to 4 get things in the pastand move on in to a new era 4 houston


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 4 2005, 09:31 PM~4336507
> *i hear you loud and clear but there should not always have to be a cause maby just 4 friendship and the love for just lowriding and to 4 get things in the pastand move on in to a new era 4 houston
> *


yeah that's true, we just have to take it one day at a time, forget the past and cruise into the future as one


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

* **********THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT HOUSTON LOWRIDERS*********


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

FOX 26 NEWS AT 9 LOW RIDERS


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey wuzz up Goof, where the pictures of me


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 4 2005, 08:47 PM~4336604
> *Hey wuzz up Goof, where the pictures of me
> *


They came out blurry!! :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 09:49 PM~4336612
> *They came out blurry!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fox news 26 just called you guys toy drive a hot rod show


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

That's it Blocc's famous, he was just shown on t.v. during the hop


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I JUST seen THE BLOC on Fox!26!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

ICE BLOCK IS A CELEB :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

magic, what happened to the wings outing?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2005, 08:51 PM~4336631
> *fox news 26 just called you guys toy drive a hot rod show
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2005, 09:51 PM~4336631
> *fox news 26 just called you guys toy drive a hot rod show
> *



did they refer to both shows as such or just one? Ahh well, media coverage is media coverage. :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

O.K. Phoenix Creationz will begin selling autographed pics of da Blocc on Tuesday for $5 a piece, begin placing your orders


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE HOUSTON HOTROD COUNCIL...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 09:53 PM~4336646
> *did they refer to both shows as such or just one?    Ahh well, media coverage is media coverage. :dunno:
> *


one hot rod, other "all kinda flashy cars"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 09:53 PM~4336650
> *THE HOUSTON HOTROD COUNCIL...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahaahahah :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 09:52 PM~4336641
> *magic, what happened to the wings outing?
> *


we went loco at Hooters on Nasa Rd


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 4 2005, 09:54 PM~4336656
> *we went loco at Hooters on Nasa Rd
> *


But you're home already?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2005, 09:54 PM~4336652
> *one hot rod, other "all kinda flashy cars"
> *


they don't know nothing


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 08:51 PM~4336635
> *I JUST seen THE BLOC on Fox!26!!
> *



BIG BLOC!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lord Goofy, rabbit, lone star, slo, chevylo97


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Hex... they cancelled Big Johns interview... :0 Next time Firmelows!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 08:53 PM~4336646
> *did they refer to both shows as such or just one?    Ahh well, media coverage is media coverage. :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 4 2005, 08:53 PM~4336647
> *O.K. Phoenix Creationz will begin selling autographed pics of da Blocc on Tuesday for $5 a piece, begin placing your orders
> *


PUT ON THE LIST I WANT 2 BEE THE FIRST 2 GET IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 09:55 PM~4336658
> *But you're home already?
> *


yes i am, we played grab ass with the waitresses and stared at they titties, ate then came home


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 09:56 PM~4336664
> *Hey Hex... they cancelled Big Johns interview... :0 Next time Firmelows!!
> *


Damn thats messed up...he tried so hard too :0 :biggrin: 

theres always next time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 4 2005, 08:54 PM~4336656
> *we went loco at Hooters on Nasa Rd
> *


THANKS FOR INVITING JOTA!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 4 2005, 09:57 PM~4336668
> *PUT ON THE LIST I WANT 2 BEE THE FIRST 2 GET IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok your the first


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 09:58 PM~4336674
> *THANKS FOR INVITING JUTA!!!!! :angry:
> *


Hey homie you left


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Ok autographed pics of Blocc will be $5 if you want a pic of you standing with Da Blocc those will be $8...Let me know so I can add you to the list

1. Rabbit - 1 autographed pic


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

"FIRME CLAUSE"


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 08:51 PM~4336635
> *I JUST seen THE BLOC on Fox!26!!
> *



How much did ya'll collect?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

My Prince's "Baby Menace"..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2005, 08:54 PM~4336652
> *one hot rod, other "all kinda flashy cars"
> *


flashy cars :cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Hope to see alot of yall out for the car show this weekend:

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>JUGUETES PARA EL BARRIO 14TH ANNUAL CHARITY CAR SHOW. SUNDAY, DECEMBER 11, 2005 @ GEORGE R. BROWN CONVENTION CENTER. PRESENTED BY _LATIN FANTASY_. $5.00 ADMISSIONS, VENDOR BOOTHS AVAILABLE, MONEY & TOY DONATIONS ACCEPTED AND ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED! ALL PROCEEDS ARE USED TO PURCHASE TOYS FOR THE INNER CITY KIDS. FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS AT 713-880-3119.</span>


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

yes yes i am a superstar and i will use my powers only for good uniting the lowriders of houston ok ok well i aint no superstar but i was on TV... and it wasnt a bad reason this time...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Dec 4 2005, 10:10 PM~4336787
> *yes yes i am a superstar and i will use my powers only for good uniting the lowriders of houston ok ok well i aint no superstar but i was on TV... and it wasnt a bad reason this time...
> *


I know who one of your first super villains can be ahahhha


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Dec 4 2005, 09:10 PM~4336787
> *yes yes i am a superstar and i will use my powers only for good uniting the lowriders of houston ok ok well i aint no superstar but i was on TV... and it wasnt a bad reason this time...*


 :0 ..i knew i seen u on predator check....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 11:11 PM~4336792
> *I know who one of your first super villains can be ahahhha
> *


who? and nice pic.... :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 4 2005, 10:09 PM~4336783
> *Hope to see alot of yall out for the car show this weekend:
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>JUGUETES PARA EL BARRIO 14TH ANNUAL CHARITY CAR SHOW. SUNDAY, DECEMBER 11, 2005 @ GEORGE R. BROWN CONVENTION CENTER. PRESENTED BY LATIN FANTASY. $5.00 ADMISSIONS, VENDOR BOOTHS AVAILABLE, MONEY & TOY DONATIONS ACCEPTED AND ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED! ALL PROCEEDS ARE USED TO PURCHASE TOYS FOR THE INNER CITY KIDS. FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS AT 713-880-3119.</span>
> *


and please be sure to cover up any nudity.......also bring your best Christmas display  .........its for the kids


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 11:12 PM~4336799
> *:0 ..i knew i seen u on predator check....j/k :biggrin:
> *


damn it goof keep it on the down lo.......J/K


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Dec 4 2005, 10:12 PM~4336800
> *who? and nice pic.... :cheesy:
> *


uhhhhh :ugh: I wasn't thinking villainess, just villain...dastardly menace toward the unification of lowriders everywhere. AAHHHHHH NOOOOOOO!!! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2005, 09:13 PM~4336808
> *and please be sure to cover up any nudity.......also bring your best Christmas display  .........its for the kids
> *


i hope my cars ready by then :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2005, 10:15 PM~4336826
> *i hope my cars ready by then  :biggrin:
> *


which one....the 59 or the 64 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2005, 09:16 PM~4336839
> *which one....the 59 or the 64 :dunno:
> *


who cares they all look the same :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bring both


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 11:13 PM~4336813
> *uhhhhh :ugh:  I wasn't thinking villainess, just villain...dastardly menace toward the unification of lowriders everywhere.  AAHHHHHH NOOOOOOO!!! :uh:
> *


i know hex i was telling you nice pic with it chagning colors.... and i will jump tall buildings in a single bound or run though em havent decided.... is it a bird? a plane? no its DA BLOCc


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

OLDIES/HLC..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Which blur style is more effective with the cars stance? I must say Kevin's Lac is coming along nicely! :biggrin: 
Click to see a little closer

#1

OR

#2


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

one looks better to me...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Dec 4 2005, 10:25 PM~4336888
> *one looks better to me...
> *


Thank you for your vote :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 10:24 PM~4336882
> *Which blur style is more effective with the cars stance? I must say Kevin's Lac is coming along nicely! :biggrin:
> Click to see a little closer
> 
> ...


I choose Uno


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 10:24 PM~4336882
> *Which blur style is more effective with the cars stance? I must say Kevin's Lac is coming along nicely! :biggrin:
> Click to see a little closer
> 
> ...


1 LOOKS BETTER


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

numero uno....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

so far unanimous decision for #1 winner by knockout. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 11:33 PM~4336951
> *so far unanimous decision for #1 winner by knockout. :cheesy:
> *


so whatcha been up to homie?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 4 2005, 10:39 PM~4336994
> *so whatcha been up to homie?
> *


working ...mainly...and brushing up on my CSS for a new project I am gonna undertake. Also trying to become more familiar with my camera...cause I hadnt used it in a long while.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Domino from LEGIONS..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 10:40 PM~4336996
> *:0
> *


That must have been the first time...cause the second time I coulda swore I was gonna end up under that front end!! It takes a while to go from preview to live image on the viewfinder...I need to turn preview off. I couldnt see how close the blazer was getting :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LORD VIC..from EMPIRE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 10:43 PM~4337015
> *Domino from LEGIONS..
> *


Me likey this car..I like the colors!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Chosen Few..I like there new plaques..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FWD Lowrider.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

another FWD Lowrider..


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey did anyone happen to get a pic of Legions glass plaque


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hypnotized Bike club


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 4 2005, 09:54 PM~4337111
> *Hey did anyone happen to get a pic of Legions glass plaque
> *


On Fidal's Lac?? I didnt but that bitch is tight!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This vehicle belongs to a local celebrity!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 10:57 PM~4337126
> *On Fidal's Lac?? I didnt but that bitch is tight!!!
> *


yeah i liked it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

BloCc's Tailgate Sic713's handywork!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 10:57 PM~4337128
> *This vehicle belongs to a local celebrity!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ok autographed pics of Blocc will be $5 if you want a pic of you standing with Da Blocc those will be $8...Let me know so I can add you to the list

1. Rabbit - 1 autographed pic


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 09:57 PM~4337128
> *This vehicle belongs to a local Icelebrity!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2005, 12:00 AM~4337157
> *:biggrin:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: blurr my plates Hex....


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Dec 4 2005, 11:03 PM~4337182
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  blurr my plates Hex....
> *


TO LATE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey everyone hold SHIFT and hit the refresh button!! Its verrry important!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 12:05 AM~4337201
> *TO LATE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh damn HEX!!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wasnt exactly what I had in mind but after wasting all that time I figured I may as well finish it ahahahah


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Dec 4 2005, 11:09 PM~4337221
> *i know huh damn HEX!!!! :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Slide you right in one of them Spokes n Juice ones for next time....easier than having to edit each plate out...I ran a batch on all of them to websize them...didnt go into those kinda details...sorry. But ask and you have received.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

*what up,,,, H-Town........*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 4 2005, 11:01 PM~4336702
> *  "FIRME CLAUSE"
> *


I THINK I KNOW THAT GUY!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 4 2005, 11:50 PM~4337433
> *I THINK I KNOW THAT GUY!!!
> *


looks familiar


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

today was a great day and a great turnout......thanks to everyone who showed supported.....it was all for a good cause


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=374374]
:biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

*Oldies Car Club *was in la casa............. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 09:59 PM~4337146
> *BloCc's Tailgate Sic713's handywork!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats the shit.. dont mess it up blocc


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 12:09 AM~4337228
> *wasnt exactly what I had in mind but after wasting all that time I figured I may as well finish it ahahahah
> 
> 
> ...



I like that plate in the front!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 5 2005, 06:58 AM~4338552
> *I like that plate in the front!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Yeah I think BloCc needs one too, so I dotn gotta be blurring plates out in photoshop! ahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 4 2005, 10:21 PM~4336424
> *no hard fellings but you were not the only 1 but just wanted to show up and show some love to show some unity among lowriders got to start some where
> *


que onda juanito, nice to see you out there yesterday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 4 2005, 10:51 PM~4336636
> *ICE BLOCK IS A CELEB :biggrin:
> *


Did he comb his hair?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Did anyone Tivo the segment or record it? Any way anyone can capture to their computer and send it my way? Any media player format is welcome :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 08:40 AM~4338615
> *Did anyone Tivo the segment or record it?  Any way anyone can capture to their computer and send it my way?  Any media player format is welcome  :biggrin:
> *


I think my brother did.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2005, 07:45 AM~4338643
> *I think my brother did.
> *


HOOK IT UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:wave: GOODMORNING EVERYONE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 08:51 AM~4338662
> *HOOK IT UP!! :biggrin:
> *


you want me to give him your # so that you can see how to get a copy for only $19.95 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 5 2005, 09:05 AM~4338683
> *:wave: GOODMORNING EVERYONE
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh: HEX YOU ARE IN ALMOST EVERY SHOT I TOOK WERE YOU FOLLOWING ME?
EX:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2005, 08:08 AM~4338688
> *you want me to give him your # so that you can see how to get a copy for only $19.95  :cheesy:
> *


but if you act in the next 5 minutes.....you can receive a free movie pass to "flight plan" along with some extra SoBe stickers too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHERE IS HEX? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 09:20 AM~4338734
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

MY REACTION TO THIS :cheesy: AND THEN :0 ,AND THEN , AND THEN


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

that sucked :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SORRY THEY AR BLURRY I HAD TO ZOOM IN ALOT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so what happened? do a play by play on the above pics...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 5 2005, 08:14 AM~4338712
> *:uh: HEX YOU ARE IN ALMOST EVERY SHOT I TOOK WERE YOU FOLLOWING ME?
> EX:
> *


Sorry I couldnt get no lower to the ground...I wasnt expecting those other 2 fellas to be in my shot...I tried running around ot the other side but the hop was over.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 5 2005, 08:18 AM~4338726
> *WHERE IS HEX? :biggrin:
> *


Looks to me like someone was following ME around :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

UMM OK HE WAS HAVING FUN HOPPIN HIS CAR AND HE ENJOYED THE REST OF THE CAR SHOW AND THE HE DECIDED HMMM IMMA GO HOME ITS GETTING DARK AND COLD AND THE HE GOT IN HIS CAR AND LEFT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Dec 5 2005, 08:17 AM~4338722
> *but if you act in the next 5 minutes.....you can receive a free movie pass to "flight plan" along with some extra SoBe stickers too :biggrin:
> *


Free movies are always good....I used to win them from the chronicle but I havent bothered trying lately.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

AND THEN HE PULLED OUT OF THE MALL AND HE GASSED HOPPED IT AND THE COP HE WAS GONNA GO THE OTHER DIRECTION AND THIS IS THE COP THAT WAS BEIN COOL WITH EVERYONE TALKING TO PPL AND LOOKING AT THE CARS AND BOOM HE TURNS HIS LIGHTS ON AND ALMOST HITS THIS CAR


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THEN THATS WHEN HE GOT HIM AND HE CALLED THE TOW TRUCK AND HAULED HIM OF TO JAIL :tears: 
******the end*****


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

UMMMM MY BAD I WAS LOGGED ON UDER MY HUBBY'S NAME :biggrin: :0


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 5 2005, 09:57 AM~4338935
> *THEN THATS WHEN HE GOT HIM AND HE CALLED THE TOW TRUCK AND HAULED HIM OF TO JAIL :tears:
> ******the end*****
> *


Never been to Pasadena's Jail, but i heard it is one of the worse as far as hospitality goes. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2005, 10:24 PM~4336882
> *Which blur style is more effective with the cars stance? I must say Kevin's Lac is coming along nicely! :biggrin:
> Click to see a little closer
> 
> ...


i like #1 better.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 5 2005, 08:56 AM~4338928
> *AND THEN HE PULLED OUT OF THE MALL AND HE GASSED HOPPED IT AND THE COP HE WAS GONNA GO THE OTHER DIRECTION AND THIS IS THE COP THAT WAS BEIN COOL WITH EVERYONE TALKING TO PPL AND LOOKING AT THE CARS AND BOOM HE TURNS HIS LIGHTS ON AND ALMOST HITS THIS CAR
> *


he shouldn't have been gas hopping. That showed the police officer that he doesn't respect safety on the road. He could have hit someone while gas hopping, and thats not good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn i guess everyone and their cousin is a photographer now :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2005, 09:18 AM~4339001
> *Never been to Pasadena's Jail, but i heard it is one of the worse as far as hospitality goes.  :biggrin:
> *


oh it is


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 5 2005, 09:13 AM~4339301
> *oh it is
> *


the OG texas gold :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 10:15 AM~4339312
> *the OG texas gold  :uh:
> *


you wanna join my clicka ESE :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 5 2005, 09:17 AM~4339326
> *you wanna join my clicka ESE :scrutinize:
> *


do you always get love from the homies :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 5 2005, 11:04 AM~4339233
> *he shouldn't have been gas hopping.  That showed the police officer that he doesn't respect safety on the road.  He could have hit someone while gas hopping, and thats not good for la raza
> 
> tg
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 10:12 AM~4339298
> *damn i guess everyone and their cousin is a photographer now  :uh:
> *


 :uh: good eye :uh:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin: my hubby


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 10:12 AM~4339298
> *damn i guess everyone and their cousin is a photographer now  :uh:
> *



Actually none of MY cousins are photographers. I just like it and there shouldnt be any problem with that. So where are the pics from the other event? I guess nobodies cousin attended that.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

i had fun seeing and meeting everyone and i think it was a pretty good turn out i felt so UNITED with evryone just like one big happy family :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Dec 5 2005, 12:09 PM~4340060
> *i had fun seeing and meeting everyone and i think it was a pretty good turn out i felt so UNITED with evryone just like one big happy family :biggrin:
> *



Just give it a few minutes....we'll get the anti-unity lecture in a moment. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 01:27 PM~4340167
> *Just give it a few minutes....we'll get the anti-unity lecture in a moment.  :uh:
> *


Cool avatar


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2005, 12:35 PM~4340205
> *Cool avatar
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...I claim no responsibility for any seizures anyone may experience


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 11:27 AM~4340167
> *Just give it a few minutes....we'll get the anti-unity lecture in a moment.  :uh:
> *


hey why dont u just stick to taking pictures. no-rider


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: WHAT DID HE SAY :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Dec 5 2005, 08:11 AM~4338984
> *:thumbsup:
> *


nice bike.... :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2005, 07:34 AM~4338599
> *que onda juanito, nice to see you out there yesterday.
> *


yea cool to see you out there after a while :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: lol


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 12:27 PM~4340167
> *Just give it a few minutes....we'll get the anti-unity lecture in a moment.  :uh:
> *



hey numnutt, im the voice of antianything here aiight homie?? dont hand my title off to others less qualified :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 03:34 PM~4341051
> *yea cool to see you out there after a while  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: lol
> *


Didn't realize you were standing behind me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2005, 01:41 PM~4341094
> *Didn't realize you were standing behind me.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 03:58 PM~4341212
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2005, 03:00 PM~4341225
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 5 2005, 04:02 PM~4341238
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

<--


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 01:36 PM~4340623
> *hey why dont u just stick to taking pictures. no-rider
> 
> 
> *



I didnt even mention your name, unless you claim to fit that description...and ok ok blah blah no ride...like I havent heard that one. Help and support to lowriding community can be achieved in more than one way...I mean unless you can do EVERYTHING yourself or surround yourself with only people who have rides AND know about stuff you dont know, then props to you. In case you arent, shut the f*ck up with that already! Dayum!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 5 2005, 04:06 PM~4341269
> *<--
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2005, 03:08 PM~4341286
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: 





























:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 02:07 PM~4341277
> *I didnt even mention your name, unless you claim to fit that description...and ok ok blah blah no ride...like I havent heard that one.  Help and support to lowriding community can be achieved in more than one way...I mean unless you can do EVERYTHING yourself or surround yourself with only people who have rides AND know about stuff you dont know, then props to you. In case you arent, shut the f*ck up with that already! Dayum!
> *


wow.... hex is gettin krunk...but well said...i guess im a no rider 2 since i have a bike


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 03:07 PM~4341277
> *I didnt even mention your name, unless you claim to fit that description...and ok ok blah blah no ride...like I havent heard that one.  Help and support to lowriding community can be achieved in more than one way...I mean unless you can do EVERYTHING yourself or surround yourself with only people who have rides AND know about stuff you dont know, then props to you. In case you arent, shut the f*ck up with that already! Dayum!
> *


daaaaaammmmmmm got film :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

justdeez.. lemme know when ur ready to do that frame dawg.... im ready... i need sum projects...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 02:07 PM~4341277
> *I didnt even mention your name, unless you claim to fit that description...and ok ok blah blah no ride...like I havent heard that one.  Help and support to lowriding community can be achieved in more than one way...I mean unless you can do EVERYTHING yourself or surround yourself with only people who have rides AND know about stuff you dont know, then props to you. In case you arent, shut the f*ck up with that already! Dayum!
> *


no one mentioned your name either :uh: 

all this unity shit that you keep screaming has been tried. years ago. it was tried a few months back too. but that is a whole nother story that you have no clue about just like anything else. watch who you tell to shut the fuck up. you act like you know me.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 03:26 PM~4341393
> *no one mentioned your name either  :uh:
> 
> all this unity shit that you keep screaming has been tried. years ago. it was tried a few months back too. but that is a whole nother story that you have no clue about just like anything else.  watch who you tell to shut the fuck up. you act like you know me.
> *


calm down no limit :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 03:26 PM~4341393
> *no one mentioned your name either  :uh:
> 
> all this unity shit that you keep screaming has been tried. years ago. it was tried a few months back too. but that is a whole nother story that you have no clue about just like anything else.  watch who you tell to shut the fuck up. you act like you know me.
> *


 maybe if you look closely you replied to my statement...come on you gotta be brighter than that

Ditto on knowing me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 02:28 PM~4341408
> *maybe if you look closely you replied to my statement...come on you gotta be brighter than that
> 
> Ditto on knowing me.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up big john......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 02:28 PM~4341406
> *calm down no limit :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


cmon you remember as a kid when you saw something nice you wanted to be like them.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 5 2005, 03:31 PM~4341419
> *whats up big john......
> *


nothing just chillin ..... i vote SP SP SP


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 03:32 PM~4341435
> *nothing just chillin .....  i vote SP SP SP
> *



shit when u thinking about going? let me kno so that i can check on the funds.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 03:32 PM~4341429
> *cmon you remember as a kid when you saw something nice you wanted to be like them.
> *


NOT REALLY BUT YOU KNO U WANTED TO BE LIKE SUPERMAN WITH A TOWLE AROUND YOU NEAK UP UP AND AWAY :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 02:35 PM~4341456
> *NOT REALLY BUT YOU KNO U WANTED TO BE LIKE SUPERMAN WITH A TOWLE AROUND YOU NEAK UP UP AND AWAY  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


that was handiman :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 5 2005, 03:34 PM~4341448
> *shit when u thinking about going? let me kno so that i can check on the funds.
> *


ILL LET YOU KNO ... I KNO PROVOK IS DOWN


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 03:37 PM~4341470
> *ILL LET YOU KNO ... I KNO PROVOK IS DOWN
> *


thats cool, that guy is always ready to go....lol


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2005, 03:36 PM~4341458
> *that was handiman  :biggrin:
> *


OK TIM THE TOOL MAN TAYLOR


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

QUOTE LONESTAR,Dec 5 2005
all this unity shit that you keep screaming has been tried. years ago. it was tried a few months back too. but that is a whole nother story that you have no clue about just like anything else. watch who you tell to shut the fuck up. you act like you know me.
********************************************************************
:uh: I AM THE ONE WHO SAID SOMTHING ABOUT UNITY THAT IS MY OPINION ON HOW I FELT NOW IF YOU DIDNT FEEL THAT WAY WHEN YOU TRIED IT THAT'S FINE BUT DO YOU HAVE TO TELL EVERYONE ABOUT YOUR BAD EXPERINCE ON IT???? WHY MUST YOU BE SO NEGATIVE??? I AM NOT SORRY FOR WHAT I SAID AND I STAND BY THAT :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ohhh I was like...uhhh,... no I agree with you. There are those who dont and its a running playground battle between me and Lonestar on how much we need UNity vs how much it just isnt going to happen. All we can do is keep doing like we do and if it works cool and if it dont it was worth a try....when the next gen tries I hope we'll encourage it, instead of dissuading it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 03:42 PM~4341515
> *ohhh I was like...uhhh,... no I agree with you.  There are those who dont and its a running playground battle between me and Lonestar on how much we need UNity vs how much it just isnt going to happen.  All we can do is keep doing like we do and if it works cool and if it dont it was worth a try....when the next gen tries I hope we'll encourage it, instead of dissuading it.
> *


WELL I WANT IT 2 HAPPEN BUT 4 ALL NOT JUST A FEW ,,, HOUSTON IS A BIG CITY AND I SAY UNITY 4 ALL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


everybody gets so bent up over shit, its funny.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 5 2005, 03:48 PM~4341566
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> everybody gets so bent up over shit, its funny.
> *


Yeah I still have some of the "off topic" programming in my posts...it isnt as funny here.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 02:45 PM~4341544
> *WELL I WANT IT 2 HAPPEN BUT 4 ALL NOT JUST A FEW ,,, HOUSTON IS A BIG CITY AND I SAY UNITY 4 ALL
> *


true.. but some people dont want to see all lowriders united


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

OH WELL TIME 4 A SMOKE BREAK LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2005, 03:56 PM~4341619
> *true.. but some people dont want to see all lowriders united
> *


AND THATS WHY LOWRIDERS , HOUSTON, AND UNITY CAN NEVER BE USED AT THE SAME TIME CUZ IT WOULD NOT BE TRUE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 03:04 PM~4341673
> *AND THATS WHY LOWRIDERS , HOUSTON, AND UNITY CAN NEVER BE USED AT THE SAME TIME CUZ IT WOULD NOT BE TRUE
> *


yea.. i think we just need 2 terminate the haters...make em go blind by the chocolate bunny


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2005, 04:18 PM~4341764
> *yea.. i think we just need 2 terminate the haters...make em go blind by the chocolate bunny
> *


ITS THE ADVENTURES OF ICE BLOCC AND THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 03:30 PM~4341807
> *ITS THE ADVENTURES OF ICE BLOCC AND THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol.... more like blocc eatin da bunny...just playin blocc


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2005, 04:31 PM~4341820
> *lol.... more like blocc eatin da bunny...just playin blocc
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

::ATTENTION::
any body got some old blue jeans they dont need or some you are planing on throwing away.... donate them to the sic713 foundation... i need some jeans for my upholstery for my new project


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2005, 05:33 PM~4341835
> *::ATTENTION::
> any body got some old blue jeans they dont need or some you are planing on throwing away.... donate them to the sic713 foundation... i need some jeans for my upholstery for my new project
> *


since we're talking about donating ... :biggrin:

anybody want to donate time/effort into doing some religious graffiti at my church? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 5 2005, 03:43 PM~4341915
> *since we're talking about donating ... :biggrin:
> 
> anybody want to donate time/effort into doing some religious graffiti at my church? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


exactly of wat do yall want on the walls... im the graffiti man here


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2005, 04:21 PM~4341367
> *justdeez.. lemme know when ur ready to do that frame dawg.... im ready... i need sum projects...
> *



DONT KNOW WHAT IM GONNA DO WITH IT. JUST GOT BACK FROM VEGAS, GOT SOME CASH. NEED TO WORK ON MY CAR IN THE GARAGE. MIGHT HAVE TO PUT THE BIKE AWAY. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 5 2005, 03:54 PM~4342015
> *DONT KNOW WHAT IM GONNA DO WITH IT.  JUST GOT BACK FROM VEGAS, GOT SOME CASH.  NEED TO WORK ON MY CAR IN THE GARAGE.  MIGHT HAVE TO PUT THE BIKE AWAY. :angry:
> *


koo koo...i feel u on that.. just lemme kno..im ready whenever...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 5 2005, 07:32 AM~4338798
> *MY REACTION TO THIS :cheesy: AND THEN :0 ,AND THEN , AND THEN
> *


he should have know better,them pigs act like bitches,everywhere lowriders go!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2005, 05:52 PM~4342003
> *exactly of wat do yall want on the walls... im the graffiti man here
> *


it's for the youth group of my church .... they want religious grafiti ... catholic stuff  I'll give you a call when I get off of work today  Thanks!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 5 2005, 04:17 PM~4342220
> *it's for the youth group of my church .... they want religious grafiti ... catholic stuff   I'll give you a call when I get off of work today  Thanks!
> *


alright thats cool.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 5 2005, 02:48 PM~4341566
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> everybody gets so bent up over shit, its funny.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 11:39 AM~4339893
> *Actually none of MY cousins are photographers.  I just like it and there shouldnt be any problem with that.  So where are the pics from the other event?  I guess nobodies cousin attended that.
> *


you should learn that the true reward comes within yourself when you donate or help out any kind charity event ...not everyone lives their lifes looking for a new topic to start on LIL...there were quiet a few clubs that supported both charity events that day and they did it for the cause.....not for glory.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 5 2005, 04:08 PM~4342133
> *he should have know better,them pigs act like bitches,everywhere lowriders go!!!!
> *



Hitting switches on the road is a BIG :nono: in STICKADENA


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 5 2005, 05:52 PM~4342493
> *Hitting switches on the road is a BIG  :nono: in STICKADENA
> *


I HIT SWITCHES ALL UP AND DOWN SPENCER EVEN ON SHAVER THEY DONT PULL ME OVER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 04:56 PM~4342526
> *I HIT SWITCHES ALL UP AND DOWN SPENCER EVEN ON SHAVER THEY DONT PULL ME OVER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you just jinxed yourself :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

cali rydah, chevylo97, PROVOK, 1998wagonhatch, LOWEREDIMAGE, sic713


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 5 2005, 05:20 PM~4342703
> *cali rydah, chevylo97, PROVOK, 1998wagonhatch, LOWEREDIMAGE, sic713
> *


whats good???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2005, 05:22 PM~4342725
> *whats good???
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 5 2005, 06:51 PM~4342486
> *you should  learn that the true reward comes within yourself when you donate or help out any kind  charity event ...not everyone lives their lifes looking for a new topic to start on LIL...there were quiet a few  clubs  that supported both charity events  that day and  they did it for the cause.....not for  glory.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


well said


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 5 2005, 06:03 PM~4342571
> *you just jinxed yourself  :biggrin:
> *


hope not I knocked on wood


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone going to Juguetes Para El Barrio?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 5 2005, 07:02 PM~4343022
> *Anyone going to Juguetes Para El Barrio?
> *


I kno that LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 07:03 PM~4343032
> *I kno that LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 5 2005, 07:07 PM~4343061
> *
> *


LATIN CARTEL will be there as well.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> *you should learn that the true reward comes within yourself when you donate or help out any kind charity event ...not everyone lives their lifes looking for a new topic to start on LIL...there were quiet a few clubs that supported both charity events that day and they did it for the cause.....not for glory....  *





> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 5 2005, 06:38 PM~4342874
> *well said
> *



Glory? My statement that BaytownSLC responded to was a remark regarding how Lonestar believes apparently "everyone and their cousin" was taking pics as if there is no use for them or something. I collected goods from my coworkers and brought several boxes of stuff with me to start out on behalf of my solo no-rider self. I happen to enjoy taking pics and am not looking for this Glory you speak of.  I do feel rewarded in helping out. I thank HLC for embracing what little contributions I can give, more to come next year!  I heard a few clubs cross-represented and unless it was by force, thats an example of bridging the gap.

DH

U N I T Y


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 07:23 PM~4343168
> *Glory?  My statement that BaytownSLC responded to was a remark regarding how Lonestar believes apparently "everyone and their cousin" was taking pics as if there is no use for them or something.  I collected goods from my coworkers and brought several boxes of stuff with me to start out on behalf of my solo no-rider self.  I happen to enjoy taking pics and am not looking for this Glory you speak of.  I do feel rewarded in helping out.  I thank HLC for embracing what little contributions I can give, more to come next year!    I heard a few clubs cross-represented and unless it was by force, thats an example of bridging the gap.
> 
> DH
> ...


SO WILL YOU BE TAKING PICS AT THE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND OR WHAT CUZ J/K COULDNT HELP IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 5 2005, 06:02 PM~4343022
> *Anyone going to Juguetes Para El Barrio?
> *


Houston Stylez will be there


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2005, 07:30 PM~4343222
> *Houston Stylez will be there
> *


GOOD TO HEAR


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 07:28 PM~4343201
> *SO WILL YOU BE TAKING PICS AT THE CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND OR WHAT CUZ J/K COULDNT HELP IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know....seems like I got people unhappy with me or something. I would love to though. It all depends cause their is talk in the winds of something in Dallas the day before, hmmm I am down though. :biggrin:

I am gonna need a new hard drive soon ahahaah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SNJ will be there!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 07:31 PM~4343232
> *I dont know....seems like I got people unhappy with me or something.  I would love to though.  It all depends cause their is talk in the winds of something in Dallas the day before, hmmm I am down though. :biggrin:
> 
> I am gonna need a new hard drive soon ahahaah
> *


THERE NOT UNHAPPY JUST GIVIN YOU A HARD TIME WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE SOME PICS TAKEN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 5 2005, 04:08 PM~4342133
> *he should have know better,them pigs act like bitches,everywhere lowriders go!!!!
> *


  fuck em


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 5 2005, 06:52 PM~4342493
> *Hitting switches on the road is a BIG  :nono: in STICKADENA
> *


:dunno: what did I do? :dunno:











lol ... j/k :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Just wanted to say Job Well done at both events


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 5 2005, 09:40 PM~4343921
> *Dualhex02, My "well said" comment wasnt directed towards you.
> *


...uh ok....I know I write alot , but does anyone read anything fully? anyway...i give up...beating my head against a brick wall. :banghead: 
Your "well said" was to a comment to a response to my comment. Thats all. Didnt mean to drag u into it.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 5 2005, 09:02 PM~4343374
> *and we wonder why shit hit the fan!!!!
> *


damm man what kinda fan do u have?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 5 2005, 09:51 PM~4343623
> *pinches puercos!!!
> *


I was wondering why my ears were ringing!!! lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP B, WHERE U BEEN?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 5 2005, 10:54 PM~4344068
> *I was wondering why my ears were ringing!!! lol
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 5 2005, 08:54 PM~4344068
> *I was wondering why my ears were ringing!!! lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 10:51 PM~4344038
> *...uh ok....I know I write alot , but does anyone read anything fully?  anyway...i give up...beating my head against a brick wall.  :banghead:
> Your "well said" was to a comment to a response to my comment.  Thats all.  Didnt mean to drag u into it.
> *


You dont seem to be a GLORY HOG............. 







You and lonestar need to make friends already :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 5 2005, 06:02 PM~4343022
> *Anyone going to Juguetes Para El Barrio?
> *


*EMPIRE* will be there!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 5 2005, 10:55 PM~4344076
> *WZUP B, WHERE U BEEN?
> *


Working 7 nights a week 14 hours a night.  Hwy 225 is complete!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 5 2005, 11:00 PM~4344118
> *Working 7 nights a week 14 hours a night.   Hwy 225 is complete!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Dec 5 2005, 08:54 PM~4344065
> *damm man what kinda fan do u have?
> *


you can change your signature in 30 days..Pimp C will be FREE!!!! Just heard it on Fox 26..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 85cutlass, ridenlow84, rabbit, latinkustoms4ever, Liv4Lacs, chevylo97, NoCaddyLikeMine

damm alot of people on here


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 5 2005, 09:03 PM~4344162
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 85cutlass, ridenlow84, rabbit, latinkustoms4ever, Liv4Lacs, chevylo97, NoCaddyLikeMine
> 
> ...


exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Go to WWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM for HLC 1st Annual Food and Toy Drive coverage!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2005, 11:02 PM~4344141
> *you can change your signature in 30 days..Pimp C will be FREE!!!! Just heard it on Fox 26..
> *


UGK :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 5 2005, 09:00 PM~4344118
> *Working 7 nights a week 14 hours a night.   Hwy 225 is complete!! :biggrin:
> *



about damn time


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2005, 11:02 PM~4344141
> *you can change your signature in 30 days..Pimp C will be FREE!!!! Just heard it on Fox 26..
> *


yeah i heard the great news...........................


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2005, 06:31 PM~4343232
> *I dont know....seems like I got people unhappy with me or something.  I would love to though.  It all depends cause their is talk in the winds of something in Dallas the day before, hmmm I am down though. :biggrin:
> 
> I am gonna need a new hard drive soon ahahaah
> *


Maybe b/c you seem to be political correct person and some people take as being a smartass


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 5 2005, 10:32 PM~4344981
> *Oldies Car Club will be donating $ to Juguetes Para el Barrio, I won't be able to make it, going to Los Angeles for business and our Picnic, celebrating Best Club of The Year"Oldies"c.c,  Lowrider Magazine is doing the photo shoot on us.......some of the Houston Tejas chapter will be flying juntos, wish we could make it to the show this weekend at The George R. Brown Convention Center to support our Lowrider Carnales in their event, in helping the less fortunit. :thumbsup: "HLC WILL BE THIER"
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IM SELLING MY WHEELS
13x7 88 spoke all gold daytons
13x7 72 spoke all gold daytons
13x7 tangerine spokes with gold leafing on dish
if anyone is interested PM me!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DAYTONS (SEPARATES THE GIRLS FROM THE BOYS)


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 09:37 PM~4344504
> *so will the HLC be in attendance at the show this weekend
> *


*************HYPNOTIZED************
************ WILL BE THERE **********
************** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *************


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Dec 6 2005, 01:01 AM~4345564
> **************HYPNOTIZED************
> ************ WILL BE THERE  **********
> ************** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: *************
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2005, 11:35 PM~4344477
> *Straight up ...Hex is a cool guy..his brother is LOS 64..he support his brother at car shows , our club EMPIRE and is a proud member of HLC!!  To clown on someone just because he doesn't have a lowrider is childish! He helps out at all events for HLC,designed the HLC logo and takes plenty of pictures for us! He is a true lowrider to the HLC!
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 5 2005, 10:43 PM~4345056
> *IM SELLING MY WHEELS
> 13x7 88 spoke all gold daytons
> 13x7 72 spoke all gold daytons
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 5 2005, 07:02 PM~4343022
> *Anyone going to Juguetes Para El Barrio?
> *


Phoenix Creationz will be there


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 08:03 PM~4343382
> *my fan is dust free lol
> *


as is mine


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 6 2005, 08:53 AM~4346585
> *as is mine
> *


magic :wave: were you been at??? dont see you on off topic no mo


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 6 2005, 07:53 AM~4346586
> *magic :wave: were you been at??? dont see you on off topic no mo
> *


Wuuz up Goodtimer :wave: I've been here in the H-town topic lately but worry i'll be going back to my roots of off topic soon


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 6 2005, 08:59 AM~4346596
> *Wuuz up Goodtimer :wave: I've been here in the H-town topic lately but worry i'll be going back to my roots of off topic soon
> *


es todo mi camarada


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 6 2005, 12:32 AM~4344981
> *Oldies Car Club will be donating $ to Juguetes Para el Barrio, I won't be able to make it, going to Los Angeles for business and our Picnic, celebrating Best Club of The Year"Oldies"c.c,  Lowrider Magazine is doing the photo shoot on us.......some of the Houston Tejas chapter will be flying juntos.    Wish we could make it to the show this weekend at The George R. Brown Convention Center to support our Lowrider Carnales in their event, in helping the less fortunit. :thumbsup: "HLC WILL BE THIER"
> *


I'll throw in a box of boys and girls toys + infants toys with that donation.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 5 2005, 09:45 PM~4343972
> *:dunno: what did I do? :dunno:
> lol ... j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 5 2005, 10:00 PM~4344118
> *Working 7 nights a week 14 hours a night.   Hwy 225 is complete!! :biggrin:
> *


i noticed that sunday when i was in pasadena. hadnt been down that way in awhile. hwy looks good.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 5 2005, 09:37 PM~4344504
> *so will the HLC be in attendance at the show this weekend
> *


Empire,Hypnotized ,Phoenix Creationz,Firme,True Emience....so far


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2005, 07:41 AM~4346706
> *i noticed that sunday when i was in pasadena. hadnt been down that way in awhile. hwy looks good.
> *


what were you doing in Ptown???? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 6 2005, 10:00 AM~4347032
> *what were you doing in Ptown???? :0
> *


visiting....  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 11:00 AM~4347031
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 09:00 AM~4347031
> *
> *


had to go to the ER last night.  hit me up


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 5 2005, 10:00 PM~4344118
> *Working 7 nights a week 14 hours a night.   Hwy 225 is complete!! :biggrin:
> *


THANK GOD :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

now fix that i-10 west beltway 8 junction. that shit dont make any sense.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: give that ****** a break ... he been working 7-14's :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he dont work he sit there with his nextel and clip board and watch people work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 5 2005, 11:00 PM~4344118
> *Working 7 nights a week 14 hours a night.   Hwy 225 is complete!! :biggrin:
> *


You never replied to my text message Friday night. :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=377586]

*MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!*


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 6 2005, 09:59 AM~4347026
> *Empire,Hypnotized ,Phoenix Creationz,Firme,True Emience....so far
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 10:27 AM~4347157
> *had to go to the ER last night.    hit me up
> *


You have been HEXed :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 11:20 AM~4347861
> *You have been HEXed :0
> *


ha, doubt that. 
Do not fear the ghosts that haunt you
Nor the daemons that taunt you
Nor the devils that lurk in the corners 
Of your subconsciousness
For I will help you vanquish them.
:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 6 2005, 01:07 PM~4347781
> *
> *


Oldies also


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2005, 12:40 PM~4348003
> *Oldies also
> *


is that you latin :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 6 2005, 01:41 PM~4348009
> *is that you latin :ugh:  :ugh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I'm standing behind you at the hop. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Okay Houston folks .... ya'll know better than I do ... are they scheduling two different shows on the same day in Dallas :dunno:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=223331


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

well i guess so i kno that the bumper 2 bumper is already in writing the venue is booked as 4 the other 1 no sure .... not sure whats going to go down :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 12:20 PM~4347861
> *You have been HEXed :0
> *


haha :wave: I dont know brujeria...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

((pin dropping)) :ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 01:04 PM~4348203
> *((pin dropping)) :ugh:
> *


that quiet, huh


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i farted...............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 01:32 PM~4348438
> *i farted...............
> *


you nasty focker


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 6 2005, 02:38 PM~4348473
> *you nasty focker
> *



c'mon now...everybody does it, no reason to be embarrassed about it. all the chics here and any hot chic you can think of does it :biggrin: 






p.s., somebody needs to fill the empty space here, its quiet.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 02:18 PM~4348729
> *c'mon now...everybody does it, no reason to be embarrassed about it.  all the chics here and any hot chic you can think of does it :biggrin:
> p.s., somebody needs to fill the empty space here, its quiet.
> *


 :0 Awww crap now that is not how I need to be picturing the females


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 6 2005, 03:27 PM~4348811
> *:0 Awww crap now that is not how I need to be picturing the females
> *


seems kind of kinky though :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 6 2005, 03:27 PM~4348811
> *:0 Awww crap now that is not how I need to be picturing the females
> *



MUUUAAAHHAHAHAHHHHHAAAA......

the thought will stick with you for awhile, then you will just accept it. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2005, 03:44 PM~4348923
> *seems kind of kinky though :ugh:
> *




oooohhhh you reminded me of a lawyer here who was busted in a 'kinky' situation....involving something like that... :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 03:46 PM~4348942
> *oooohhhh you reminded me of a lawyer here who was busted in a 'kinky' situation....involving something like that... :ugh:
> *


 :0 do we work at the same law firm :ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2005, 02:44 PM~4348923
> *seems kind of kinky though :ugh:
> *


your a sick, sick man...your the type that likes them taking a poop on your chest


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 02:44 PM~4348925
> *MUUUAAAHHAHAHAHHHHHAAAA......
> 
> the thought will stick with you for awhile, then you will just accept it. :biggrin:
> *


the thought had gone away until you posted and reminded me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 6 2005, 03:47 PM~4348950
> *your a sick, sick man...your the type that likes them taking a poop on your chest
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 6 2005, 03:46 PM~4348948
> *:0 do we work at the same law firm :ugh:
> *



i dunno, did it involve 2 hookers and doodoo? :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2005, 03:51 PM~4348977
> *:cheesy:
> *



QUOTE(DJLATIN @ Dec 6 2005, 02:44 PM) 
seems kind of kinky though 



your a sick, sick man...your the type that likes them taking a poop on your chest 





hey latin, you weren't a lawyer at anytime where you?? :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 03:52 PM~4348991
> *i dunno, did it involve 2 hookers and doodoo? :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: I don't think so :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2005, 02:51 PM~4348977
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I knew it


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 02:58 PM~4349034
> *QUOTE(DJLATIN @ Dec 6 2005, 02:44 PM)
> seems kind of kinky though
> your a sick, sick man...your the type that likes them taking a poop on your chest
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he probably was


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 03:58 PM~4349034
> *(DJLATIN @ Dec 6 2005, 02:44 PM)
> seems kind of kinky though
> your a sick, sick man...your the type that likes them taking a poop on your chest
> ...


Nope, I'm on the opposite side of the Legal street.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


the cagada topic has moved to h town.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 04:10 PM~4349127
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> the cagada topic has moved to h town.
> *


Imma about to go mimis here since off topic is boring today. might as well do like the Gap Band and Drop the Bomb


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* impalastyle*

i'll be back loco, hold that thought...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IMPALASTYLE ALWAYS WITH THE DOODOO.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i just got the daily doodoo update from latin...LIVE IN THE STALL PEOPLE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you could actually here 'em hittin the water, digital sound sound folks, jus like you were there.



and danny, you have your fair share of turd tales so don't front. i had NEVER seen somebody actually light a fart till then. :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 04:27 PM~4349228
> *and danny, you have your fair share of turd tales so don't front.  i had NEVER seen somebody actually light a fart till then. :0
> *



JUST SHARING MY GIFTS WITH THE WORLD.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 04:27 PM~4349228
> *i just got the daily doodoo update from latin...LIVE IN THE STALL PEOPLE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you could actually here 'em hittin the water, digital sound sound folks, jus like you were there.
> *


Don't lie fool :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2005, 04:31 PM~4349246
> *Don't lie fool  :uh:
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 6 2005, 02:47 PM~4348950
> *your a sick, sick man...your the type that likes them taking a poop on your chest
> *


 :ugh: :barf: :burn:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 6 2005, 04:34 PM~4349678
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 12:04 PM~4348203
> *((pin dropping)) :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 12:32 PM~4348438
> *i farted...............
> *


DATS WAS KOOL.. I JUST TOOK A SHIT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

CHOCOLATE BUNNY :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thought this was the houston lowrider topic sounds more some doo doo chasers


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2005, 04:37 PM~4350211
> *CHOCOLATE BUNNY  :burn:
> *


lol.... if u say so....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 05:32 PM~4350616
> *:uh:
> *


whats up with that gothic shit


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

WHATS UP JUAN&JOHN


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Dec 6 2005, 05:57 PM~4350732
> *WHATS UP JUAN&JOHN
> *


i think that fool got mad!!!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 6 2005, 07:01 PM~4350753
> *i think that fool got mad!!!!
> *


who


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn, I missed a good fart and dump discussion today. :cheesy:  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2005, 06:36 PM~4350912
> *Damn, I missed a good fart and dump discussion today.  :cheesy:    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hey go fix fannin and holcombe i bottomed out my truck the other day :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 5 2005, 09:00 PM~4344118
> *Working 7 nights a week 14 hours a night.   Hwy 225 is complete!! :biggrin:
> *


o yeah, 225 is smooth now, i was hoppin on it, on my way back from the hlc toy drive sunday   nope they didnt take me to jail.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> Never been to Pasadena's Jail, but i heard it is one of the worse as far as hospitality goes. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> Its not as bad as tdc. and as far as that goes i was only in pasadena jail for about 30 minutes. by the time i got there i was already bonded out and on the way for the regal. :biggrin: The sticker on the back window says it all LOCOS CREATIONS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 09:33 PM~4351196
> *hey go fix fannin and holcombe i bottomed out my truck the other day  :angry:
> *


I only work on TxDot jobs........ Call the city asshole!!! :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

According to the Texas Department of Transportation, one person is killed annually painting stripes on the state's highways and roads.

:thumbsdown: :tears:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 6 2005, 09:12 PM~4351478
> *According to the Texas Department of Transportation, one person is killed annually painting stripes on the state's highways and roads.
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :tears:
> *


i thought they had a machine that did the striping


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 08:33 PM~4351667
> *i thought they had a machine that did the striping
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2005, 08:02 PM~4351428
> *I only work on TxDot jobs........ Call the city asshole!!! :uh:
> *


why dont u go fix shut the fuck up ave


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > Never been to Pasadena's Jail, but i heard it is one of the worse as far as hospitality goes. :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > Its not as bad as tdc. and as far as that goes i was only in pasadena jail for about 30 minutes. by the time i got there i was already bonded out and on the way for the regal. :biggrin: The sticker on the back window says it all LOCOS CREATIONS
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so much hostility...where's the 'unity' and love???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 08:43 PM~4351699
> *so much hostility...where's the 'unity' and love????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


coming froma guy with a middle finger for an avatar


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 10:33 PM~4351667
> *i thought they had a machine that did the striping
> *



I guess someone has to drive the machine... no?

:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 6 2005, 09:47 PM~4351722
> *I guess someone has to drive the machine... no?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 10:44 PM~4351704
> *coming froma guy with a middle finger for an avatar
> *



well i figure why beat around the bush, its a to the point and up front honest description of how i really feel.....about the car culture in houston, texas at the moment :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 08:57 PM~4351812
> *well i figure why beat around the bush, its a to the point and up front honest description of how i really feel.....about the car culture in houston, texas at the moment :biggrin:
> *


i can dig it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 08:44 PM~4351704
> *coming froma guy with a middle finger for an avatar
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:43 PM~4351699
> *so much hostility...where's the 'unity' and love????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the way i see it there is unity and love in Houston....the members of the h.l.c. are united and show love between each other.....take for instance the toy drive they drove there rides out to the mall to display them with no intent to get trophy's or money....they did it to show the love to their fellow man. so people mention where is the love and unity and where it's at...if they open thier eyes and look its there...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 6 2005, 09:09 PM~4351914
> *the way i see it there is unity and love in Houston....the members of the h.l.c. are united and show love between each other.....take for instance the toy drive they drove there rides out to the mall to display them with no intent to get trophy's or money....they did it to show the love to their fellow man. so people mention where is the love and unity and where it's at...if they open thier eyes and look its there...
> *


here we go again :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:07 PM~4351900
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



[attachmentid=376988]

wutchu laughin' at DAVEY :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 11:11 PM~4351947
> *here we go again  :uh:
> *



buckle up for safety.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:11 PM~4351949
> *[attachmentid=376988]
> 
> wutchu laughin' at DAVEY :biggrin:
> *



THIS 1 IS 4 U


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 10:11 PM~4351947
> *here we go again  :uh:
> *


aww come on Ken


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wonder why there are 2 sides to begin with :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 10:16 PM~4351990
> *i wonder why there are 2 sides to begin with  :uh:
> *


take another pill :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 09:16 PM~4351999
> *take another pill :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 09:11 PM~4351947
> *here we go again  :uh:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:13 PM~4351964
> *THIS 1 IS 4 U
> *



thank you, thank you anymore where that came from :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 10:17 PM~4352004
> *:guns:
> *


all that time for a smiley :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 09:17 PM~4352010
> *all that time for a smiley :uh:
> *


what are u some gothic grudge lowrider


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

how about these then?

[attachmentid=376996]


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 10:19 PM~4352024
> *what are u some gothic grudge lowrider
> *


i'm tired of lowriding, i'm going to try to be goth :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 6 2005, 09:21 PM~4352046
> *i'm tired of lowriding, i'm going to try to be goth :uh:
> *


nice


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:19 PM~4352026
> *how about these then?
> 
> [attachmentid=376996]
> *


They look like BOJOE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:28 PM~4352105
> *They look like BOJOE
> *



if you mean round and heavy lookin, you're probably right.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:30 PM~4352133
> *if you mean round and heavy lookin, you're probably right.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:31 PM~4352142
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



that fool moved all the way to deer park. he might as well get married if he's gonna move out all the way over there for his gal. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:34 PM~4352169
> *that fool moved all the way to deer park.  he might as well get married if he's gonna move out all the way over there for his gal. :uh:
> *



He is MARRIED...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:37 PM~4352188
> *He is MARRIED...
> *



for real married....or 'so far up his gals ass' married?


if for real he's a sorry ass for not invitin.


i'm gonna email him a :uh:






DISCLAIMER: being married is not a bad thing. only in bojoe's case it is.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:39 PM~4352203
> *for real married....or 'so far up his gals ass' married?
> if for real he's a sorry ass for not invitin.
> i'm gonna email him a  :uh:
> *



He got leaglly married by the JP in May 05


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:39 PM~4352214
> *He got leaglly married by the JP in May 05
> *



thats cool, i guess i need to call him up and poke fun at him :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:40 PM~4352223
> *thats cool, i guess i need to call him up and poke fun at him :cheesy:
> *


I just talked to him on Sunday to find out when the next gun show is. He is selling the GTO..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:44 PM~4352236
> *I just talked to him on Sunday to find out when the next gun show is. He is selling the GTO..
> *



wut the hell for?? too many toys? the wife?


there should be a gun show comin up before christmas(hopefully one of the good ones). i might possibly be goin to another machine gun shoot on the 31st..its tentative for me though..bro's coming back from iraq


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's me behind the '60  

[attachmentid=377044]


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 6 2005, 10:09 PM~4351914
> *the way i see it there is unity and love in Houston....the members of the h.l.c. are united and show love between each other.....take for instance the toy drive they drove there rides out to the mall to display them with no intent to get trophy's or money....they did it to show the love to their fellow man. so people mention where is the love and unity and where it's at...if they open thier eyes and look its there...
> *


I hear you on that but like you said " the members of the HLC are united and show love between each other " there is alot that can be said on that but i wont go there like i said 4 get the past and lets go on to new beginings .... I am also glad to see some unity come alive with some of the clubs of the HLC going to show some love for the show this weekend.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:46 PM~4352252
> *wut the hell for??  too many toys?  the wife?
> there should be a gun show comin up before christmas(hopefully one of the good ones).  i might possibly be goin to another machine gun shoot on the 31st..its tentative for me though..bro's coming back from iraq
> *



yes to many toys.. he rather sell the GTO than the 64...He want to repaint,retrim and lift the 64...He got rid of the Chato too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 6 2005, 09:48 PM~4352270
> *I hear you on that but like you said " the members of the HLC are united and show love between each other " there is alot that can be said on that but i wont go there like i said 4 get the past and lets go on to new beginings .... I am also glad to see some unity come alive with some of the clubs of the HLC going to show some love for the show this weekend.
> *


what u doing pouring water ona grease fire :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:51 PM~4352289
> *yes to many toys.. he rather sell the GTO than the 64...He want to repaint,retrim and lift the 64...He got rid of the Chato too
> *



NOOOOOO not the Chato!!!! thats cool though, he kept the 64. maybe someday he'll roll it like he used to............memories


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:48 PM~4352268
> *here's me behind the '60
> 
> [attachmentid=377044]
> *



I want take my AK to the range but i need ammo 1st


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 6 2005, 10:48 PM~4352270
> *I hear you on that but like you said " the members of the HLC are united and show love between each other " there is alot that can be said on that but i wont go there like i said 4 get the past and lets go on to new beginings .... I am also glad to see some unity come alive with some of the clubs of the HLC going to show some love for the show this weekend.
> *


exactly what i was thinkg forget the past its all about the future my brother


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:52 PM~4352303
> *I want take my AK to the range but i need ammo 1st
> *



i got sooo much of that, its hard to get rid of it all in a semi auto. luckily, the guy i go to the m.g. shoots with, he's a machine gun collector and has a full auto ak in his collection. i dont really like them though, uncomfortable...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:52 PM~4352299
> *NOOOOOO not the Chato!!!!  thats cool though, he kept the 64.  maybe someday he'll roll it like he used to............memories
> *



Maybe I can leap thru the window again one day


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 11:54 PM~4352314
> *Maybe I can leap thru the window again one day
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i'm out fellas, i'll get on tomorrow when i GET PAID to surf :biggrin: 


D, ya'll goin to the show this weekend?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 09:57 PM~4352339
> *i'm out fellas, i'll get on tomorrow when i GET PAID to surf :biggrin:
> D, ya'll goin to the show this weekend?
> *



Yes I'm maybe going to pull Cheeto from Lowered Image on my trailer


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

any houston riders interested in buying a custom steeringwheel pm me if interested we made two of them with the buyers putting down the deposit but they decided last minute to have different ones made i need to take a pic of the other one we can also make one that would fit your style. and always at a great price

oh and if you pick it up from our shop in baytown you get a 10% discount


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

come on fellows nobodys interested we are letting them go at a crazy price just for the houston riders their mind chaging is your gain ill take a pic of the other one tomorrow morning and post it up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

first of all i just want to apologize to everybody for the shit i did sunday, i didnt see the cop behind me at all.....but i dont regret it because i went to jail for something i like to do and thats HOPPIN :biggrin: so dont be hattin cause i do what i do! its not my first time going to jail, and specialy not my first time hoppin on the road i do it on the freeway going 65 or 70 mph cause i can do that!!!!!  about 45 min. later i was on my way home driving my regal like nothin happened,it proving money talks... :thumbsup:
QUE NO!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 6 2005, 11:12 PM~4352993
> *first of all i just want to apologize to everybody for the shit i did sunday, i didnt see the cop behind me at all.....but i dont regret it because i went to jail for something i like to do and thats HOPPIN  :biggrin: so dont be hattin cause i do what i do! its not my first time going to jail, and specialy not my first time hoppin on the road i do it on the freeway going 65 or 70 mph cause i can do that!!!!!  about 45 min. later i was on my way home driving my regal like nothin happened,it proving money talks... :thumbsup:
> QUE NO!!!!!
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 07:24 PM~4350565
> *thought this was the houston lowrider topic sounds more some doo doo chasers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2005, 10:02 PM~4351428
> *I only work on TxDot jobs........ Call the city asshole!!! :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2005, 12:12 AM~4352993
> *first of all i just want to apologize to everybody for the shit i did sunday, i didnt see the cop behind me at all.....but i dont regret it because i went to jail for something i like to do and thats HOPPIN  :biggrin: so dont be hattin cause i do what i do! its not my first time going to jail, and specialy not my first time hoppin on the road i do it on the freeway going 65 or 70 mph cause i can do that!!!!!  about 45 min. later i was on my way home driving my regal like nothin happened,it proving money talks... :thumbsup:
> QUE NO!!!!!
> *


Aint no hatin up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Dec 6 2005, 09:47 PM~4351307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 10:44 PM~4352236
> *I just talked to him on Sunday to find out when the next gun show is. He is selling the GTO..
> *


So when is the next gun show my friend


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2005, 10:52 PM~4352303
> *I want take my AK to the range but i need ammo 1st
> *


IS THAT A TOMMY RIGHT NEXT TO THE AR IF SO NICE....! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2005, 10:48 PM~4352268
> *here's me behind the '60
> 
> [attachmentid=377044]
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 7 2005, 08:47 AM~4354060
> *So when is the next gun show my friend
> *


cancelling the bbq sat at the canton, have to dj.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 7 2005, 08:47 AM~4354060
> *So when is the next gun show my friend
> *



for those interested in gun shows in the houston area, here they are:

Pasadena Texas: High Caliber Gun Shows Inc - Convention Center - Dec 17-18 2005 281-331-5969

Houston Texas: High Caliber Gun Shows Inc - Brown Convention Center - Dec 31 2005 281-331-5969 

Houston Texas: High Caliber Gun Shows Inc - Brown Convention Center - Jan 1 2006 281-331-5969


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 7 2005, 09:07 AM~4354117
> *IS THAT A TOMMY RIGHT NEXT TO THE AR IF SO NICE....! :thumbsup:
> *



yea, an M1A1


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 10:04 AM~4354330
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up Pat?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 10:12 AM~4354370
> *What's up Pat?
> *



mi palo after checkin out the camel toe topic???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 10:14 AM~4354377
> *mi palo after checkin out the camel toe topic???
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 10:15 AM~4354385
> *:barf:
> *







:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 10:24 AM~4354433
> *:roflmao:
> *


your homie who sold you crusty the impala is in afganistan. called me up to tell me all about his vacation to thailand. sonso was picking up women left and right. also picked up one that he didn't know had a chile til she stripped then beat his a$$ and almost got arrested. lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 10:30 AM~4354458
> *your homie who sold you crusty the impala is in afganistan.  called me up to tell me all about his vacation to thailand.  sonso was picking up women left and right.  also picked up one that he didn't know had a chile til she stripped then beat his a$$ and almost got arrested.  lol!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats too much fool!!

thats some sick shit, i wonder if it makes him question his sexuality now?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 10:40 AM~4354494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats too much fool!!
> 
> ...


he said he looked like a chick until the drawers dropped. then he started to go ninja on the tranny. luckily the little asian dude ran off or el homie would have been taken to a thailand jail.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 10:42 AM~4354504
> *he said he looked like a chick until the drawers dropped.  then he started to go ninja on the tranny.  luckily the little asian dude ran off or el homie would have been taken to a thailand jail.
> *



:barf:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning every1.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 09:42 AM~4354504
> *he said he looked like a chick until the drawers dropped.  then he started to go ninja on the tranny.  luckily the little asian dude ran off or el homie would have been taken to a thailand jail.
> *


 :ugh: :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

WAKE UP!!! damn its quiet in here today?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 12:34 PM~4355056
> *WAKE UP!!!  damn its quiet in here today?
> *



SHHHHH. IM SLEEPING AT WORK.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2005, 11:40 AM~4355093
> *SHHHHH.  IM SLEEPING AT WORK.
> *


Thats happened to me before...I lost 30 mins in the server roomwhile I slept sitting upright at the server terminal.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hex and Carlos..wuz up my EMPIRE piazonos


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WHUT IT DEW? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 10:52 AM~4355191
> *WHUT IT DEW? :biggrin:
> *


jus here at work waiting for my spicy Mc chicken sandwich!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2005, 12:03 PM~4355293
> *jus here at work waiting for my spicy Mc chicken sandwich!!!!! :angry:
> *


I am gonna be having a bag of microwave palomitas....shit ! wait....I left my change at home....damn well I guess I'll starve till dinner.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Dec 7 2005, 12:05 PM~4355316
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: To you and Carlos


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I GOT CHANGE I WILL E-MAIL IT TO YOU IN AN ENVOLPE SO PPL CAN'T STEAL IT :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2005, 11:51 AM~4355182
> *Hex and Carlos..wuz up my EMPIRE piazonos
> *


Hey goof did you get my email???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Dec 7 2005, 12:12 PM~4355398
> *I GOT CHANGE I WILL E-MAIL IT TO YOU IN AN ENVOLPE SO PPL CAN'T STEAL IT :cheesy:
> *


ah thanks but it'll probably still get jacked. I appreciate the offer. :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HI AND CARLOS SAYS WUZ UP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HEY GOOFY!! your email at AOL isnt working...you have another one?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 11:26 AM~4355506
> *HEY GOOFY!! your email at AOL isnt working...you have another one?
> *


im at work..different email


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:32 AM~4355570
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2005, 01:03 PM~4355293
> *jus here at work waiting for my spicy Mc chicken sandwich!!!!! :angry:
> *


i bet it is cold over there, i hated having to go to the shop by the water when i use to go take measurements on the equipment being built.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

GOOFY DID YOU GET THE PIX I SENT YOU DID THEY COME OUT OK?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:35 AM~4355604
> *
> *


texasgoth

is that whatu gonna call the mc


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Dec 7 2005, 11:35 AM~4355603
> *GOOFY DID YOU GET THE PIX I SENT YOU DID THEY COME OUT OK?
> *


yes mame...thanx...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 12:38 PM~4355629
> *texasgoth
> 
> is that whatu gonna call the mc
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:39 AM~4355642
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 01:35 PM~4355604
> *
> *


:uh: 

Do not fear the ghosts that haunt you
Nor the daemons that taunt you
Nor the devils that lurk in the corners 
Of your subconsciousness
For I will help you vanquish them.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:39 AM~4355642
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 11:39 AM~4355654
> *:uh:
> 
> Do not fear the ghosts that haunt you
> ...


DEMONS...


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2005, 12:38 PM~4355630
> *yes mame...thanx...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2005, 12:31 PM~4355558
> *im at work..different email
> *


yeah but I sent something to your AOL....Just had something to show you. You have any other email I can try?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 11:42 AM~4355684
> *yeah but I sent something to your AOL....Just had something to show you.  You have any other email  I can try?
> *


sorry work email only...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 12:39 PM~4355652
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:43 AM~4355696
> *
> *


get a new avi fake bitch


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2005, 12:41 PM~4355670
> *DEMONS...
> *


good eye, i didn't catch that before i copied it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2005, 12:43 PM~4355694
> *sorry work email only...
> *


ahhh so no non-work related emails can be received is what you are saying...ok...so at home, when you get there, what email do you check?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:44 AM~4355707
> *good eye, i didn't catch that before i copied it.
> *


  ..looks like the baller is back


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 11:43 AM~4355702
> *get a new avi fake bitch
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 12:43 PM~4355702
> *get a new avi fake bitch
> *


sure thing ass soon ass you make me.........when are you making the long :uh: drive down here


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 11:45 AM~4355714
> *ahhh so no non-work related emails can be received is what you are saying...ok...so at home, when you get there, what email do you check?
> *


[email protected]


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:45 AM~4355723
> *sure thing ass soon ass you make me.........when are you making the long :uh: drive down here
> *


your so fucking smart misinformed sasquash :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2005, 01:41 PM~4355670
> *DEMONS...
> *


how in the world did i not notice that? :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 12:46 PM~4355736
> *your so fucking smart misinformed sasquash :uh:
> *


ok


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:47 AM~4355746
> *ok
> *


:uh:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 11:46 AM~4355737
> *how in the world did i not notice that?  :angry:
> *


get your glasses next time Grandpa :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 12:49 PM~4355752
> *:uh:
> *


i'll see you in a couple months, i'll be driving(oopps) Flying down to SD


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2005, 12:46 PM~4355729
> *[email protected]
> 
> *


Well I was getting this earlier from the [email protected]:

This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
<[email protected]>:
Sorry, I couldn't find any host named . (#5.1.2)


It hasnt come back yet, this time. Third time is the charm. Le tm eknow if you got the attachment.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 01:49 PM~4355758
> *get your glasses next time Grandpa :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:50 AM~4355764
> *i'll see you in a couple months, i'll be driving(oopps) Flying down to SD
> *


SD, i thought he was from dallas?


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:50 AM~4355764
> *i'll see you in a couple months, i'll be driving(oopps) Flying down to SD
> *


you still saving up for the plane ticket broke bitch? :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 12:51 PM~4355768
> *SD, i thought he was from dallas?
> *


that fool from SD his profile says he's from the west coast :uh:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 11:51 AM~4355768
> *SD, i thought he was from dallas?
> *


you think you know but you have no idea :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 12:52 PM~4355782
> *you think you know but you have no idea :uh:
> *


what is this the real world :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 11:52 AM~4355782
> *you think you know but you have no idea :uh:
> *


wouldnt care to be honest with u i called you out years ago and u still havent got the nuts to post up anything


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:53 AM~4355786
> *what is this the real world :uh:
> *


it's my world bitch so come with it whenever, you think I give a fuck? I didn't see any of you broke bitches in Vegas :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 12:53 PM~4355788
> *wouldnt care to be honest with u i called you out years ago and u still havent got the nuts to post up anything
> *


 :0 allyoucan :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 12:54 PM~4355792
> *it's my world bitch so come with it whenever you think I give a fuck?  I didn't see any of you broke bitches in Vegas :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you crazy, pretending to have a seprate life


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 7 2005, 11:54 AM~4355794
> *:0  allyoucan  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 11:52 AM~4355782
> *you think you know but you have no idea :uh:
> *


mtv's diary....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 12:56 PM~4355804
> *mtv's diary....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 11:53 AM~4355788
> *wouldnt care to be honest with u i called you out years ago and u still havent got the nuts to post up anything
> *


you never called out shit and your still on deeeeeeeeeez nuts! :roflmao:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:55 AM~4355800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you crazy, pretending to have a seprate life
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you crazy, pretending to have a real lowrider :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 11:56 AM~4355809
> *you never called out shit and your still on deeeeeeeeeez nuts! :roflmao:
> *


  so r u gonna post something up or are u gonna act like a bitch


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 11:57 AM~4355814
> *  so r u gonna post something up or are u gonna act like a bitch
> *


what you want me to post my nuts in your mouth :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 11:58 AM~4355818
> *what you want me to post my nuts in your mouth :uh:
> *


5'5 130lbs

u must have the lil man syndrome


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 11:59 AM~4355821
> *5'5 130lbs
> 
> u must have the lil man syndrome
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you got me fucked for someone else fucking sasquash :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 12:59 PM~4355821
> *5'5 130lbs
> 
> u must have the lil man syndrome
> *


you know SD is a STR8 gangsta :uh:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 12:03 PM~4355841
> *you know SD is a STR8 gangsta :uh:
> *


and you know you a straigh bitch :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 12:03 PM~4355841
> *you know SD is a STR8 gangsta :uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 01:03 PM~4355845
> *and you know you a str8 bitch :uh:
> *


you spelled it wrong.....i fixed it


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 12:04 PM~4355853
> *you spelled it wrong.....i fixed it
> *


:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 01:05 PM~4355856
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 12:05 PM~4355858
> *
> *


get a life loser :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 12:05 PM~4355861
> *get a life loser :uh:
> *


stick with one instead of 2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 01:05 PM~4355861
> *get a life loser :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: craziness.


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 12:06 PM~4355863
> *stick with one instead of 2
> *


:uh: you still a dumb ass bitch


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 7 2005, 12:07 PM~4355875
> *:roflmao: craziness.
> *


 whats up sexy lady


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 11:46 AM~4355736
> *your so fucking smart misinformed sasquash :uh:
> *


why is he so smart if he just asked a question something must be on your mind , maybe behind the scenes


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

how did this start?


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 12:10 PM~4355897
> *why is he so smart if he just asked a question something must be on your mind , maybe behind the scenes
> *


they told me you two inbreeds think I'm someone else :roflmao: get a life loosers :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

The biggest dog on record was an Old English Mastiff that weighed 343 pounds. He was 8 feet, 3 inches from nose to tail.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 7 2005, 01:12 PM~4355907
> *The biggest dog on record was an Old English Mastiff that weighed 343 pounds. He was 8 feet, 3 inches from nose to tail.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 7 2005, 02:12 PM~4355907
> *The biggest dog on record was an Old English Mastiff that weighed 343 pounds. He was 8 feet, 3 inches from nose to tail.
> *


oh yea? my sis has a couple mice right, they got out their cage awhile back and her boyfriend is a district attorney here, they couldnt find one of the mice, so he goes to court this morning and opens his briefcase...guess who runs out in the middle of trial :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

More people study English in China than speak it in the United States of America (300 million).


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 01:10 PM~4355895
> *whats up sexy lady
> *


whats up baller. i see youre still very popular.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:14 PM~4355921
> *oh yea?  my sis has a couple mice right, they got out their cage awhile back and her boyfriend is a district attorney here, they couldnt find one of the mice, so he goes to court this morning and opens his briefcase...guess who runs out in the middle of trial :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

youre bullshittin right. :biggrin:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 7 2005, 12:15 PM~4355931
> *whats up baller. i see youre still very popular.
> *


You know these broke bitches dont have shit else to do but worry about me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

90% of Canada's 31,000,000 citizens live within 100 miles of the U.S. border.

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 7 2005, 02:16 PM~4355937
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> youre bullshittin right. :biggrin:
> *


no shit, true story :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 01:17 PM~4355942
> *You know these broke bitches dont have shit else to do but worry about me
> *


 :roflmao:  

when you coming to houston again?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

good one here....


A ten year old mattress weighs double what it did when it was new, because of the -ahem- debris which is absorbed through the years. That debris includes dust mites (their droppings and their decaying bodies), mold, millions of dead skin cells, dandruff, animal and human hair, secretions, excretions, lint, pollen, dust, soil, sand and a lot of perspiration, of which the average person loses a quart per day. Good night!

:barf: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:18 PM~4355949
> *no shit, true story :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

how embarrasing! did he catch it?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 7 2005, 02:19 PM~4355955
> *good one here....
> A ten year old mattress weighs double what it did when it was new, because of the -ahem- debris which is absorbed through the years. That debris includes dust mites (their droppings and their decaying bodies), mold, millions of dead skin cells, dandruff, animal and human hair, secretions, excretions, lint, pollen, dust, soil, sand and a lot of perspiration, of which the average person loses a quart per day. Good night!
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf: :barf: thanks for that little fact there, Ellie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

pop quiz:

what is the name of the gland that produces the lubricant during sexual intercourse??


the winner gets a 'behind' the scenes tour of DJLATINS private life!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 7 2005, 01:19 PM~4355955
> *good one here....
> A ten year old mattress weighs double what it did when it was new, because of the -ahem- debris which is absorbed through the years. That debris includes dust mites (their droppings and their decaying bodies), mold, millions of dead skin cells, dandruff, animal and human hair, secretions, excretions, lint, pollen, dust, soil, sand and a lot of perspiration, of which the average person loses a quart per day. Good night!
> 
> ...


interesting. :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 7 2005, 02:21 PM~4355960
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> how embarrasing! did he catch it?
> *


yes, after a brief struggle, and several embarassing minutes, the suspect was apprehended and remanded to custody :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I dont want the prize but for women its the Bartholin's gland

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 7 2005, 12:19 PM~4355954
> *:roflmao:
> 
> when you coming to houston again?
> *


whenever you want me to


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:23 PM~4355976
> *yes, after a brief struggle, and several embarassing minutes, the suspect was apprehended and remanded to custody :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

too funny. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 7 2005, 02:24 PM~4355983
> *I dont want the prize but for women its the Bartholin's gland
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hmm, not sure if thats right, but you get the prize anyways.


latins on his way over in his prized leopard party thong complete with whiskers and a little nose in the front :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:21 PM~4355964
> *pop quiz:
> 
> what is the name of the gland that produces the lubricant during sexual intercourse??
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 7 2005, 01:24 PM~4355984
> *whenever you want me to
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

danny is gay.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:29 PM~4356011
> *danny is gay.
> *



I GOT PICS OF PAT'S BOYFRIEND.
WANNA SEE?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2005, 02:30 PM~4356017
> *I GOT PICS OF PAT'S BOYFRIEND.
> WANNA SEE?
> *


liar, i'd never steal troy away from you. :angry:










p.s., [attachmentid=377791]
ya mamma


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:31 PM~4356029
> *liar, i'd never steal troy away from you. :angry:
> *


TALKING ABOUT YOUR BONDO EATING FRIEND.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2005, 02:33 PM~4356041
> *TALKING ABOUT YOUR BONDO EATING FRIEND.
> *



where the hell is kevin anyhow??

did he die of another overdose? or maybe he's busy having the mini-flakes surgically removed from his nutts :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:35 PM~4356050
> *where the hell is kevin anyhow??
> 
> did he die of another overdose?  or maybe he's busy having the mini-flakes surgically removed from his nutts :biggrin:
> *



DONT THINK HE'S DEAD. I THINK FLAT-LINING ON HEROIN MIGHT HAVE WOKE HIM UP. :cheesy: 
THINK JASON STILL TALKS TO HIM. OR HIS MOM. ONE OF THE TWO..
[attachmentid=377794]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2005, 02:36 PM~4356059
> *DONT THINK HE'S DEAD.  I THINK FLAT-LINING ON HEROIN MIGHT HAVE WOKE HIM UP. :cheesy:
> THINK JASON STILL TALKS TO HIM.  OR HIS MOM.  ONE OF THE TWO..
> [attachmentid=377794]
> *


for those who don't know....

[attachmentid=377802]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

is this the mysterious 'flying squirrel' come out of hiding?????

:0 
[attachmentid=377814]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:45 PM~4356108
> *is this the mysterious 'flying squirrel' come out of hiding?????
> 
> :0
> ...


BREAK IT DOWN FOR THE ONES WHO DONT KNOW! :cheesy: 
THATS YOUR BOY.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2005, 02:56 PM~4356158
> *BREAK IT DOWN FOR THE ONES WHO DONT KNOW! :cheesy:
> THATS YOUR BOY.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:45 PM~4356108
> *is this the mysterious 'flying squirrel' come out of hiding?????
> 
> :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 03:04 PM~4356200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i knew he'd appreciate that one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:21 PM~4355964
> *pop quiz:
> 
> what is the name of the gland that produces the lubricant during sexual intercourse??
> ...


??? imma make that call to your office .....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 03:05 PM~4356207
> *???  imma make that call to your office .....
> *



calmate buey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 03:08 PM~4356223
> *calmate buey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


"hallow! can i speak to reeecardoooo?"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 03:10 PM~4356234
> *"hallow!  can i speak to reeecardoooo?"
> 
> 
> ...



stop peekin in my bathroom, its startin to creep me out :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 03:23 PM~4356349
> *stop peekin in my bathroom, its startin to creep me out :ugh:
> *


I wonder what the gossip is going to be when i make that call..

"Oh hey Sally! You just won't believe what happened!!!.... You know Reecardo? Well....."


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

jus got this via email, anybody seen it yet? pretty funny....


We've all heard about people having guts or balls. But do you really 
know the difference between them? In an effort to keep you informed, 
the 
definition for each is listed below.... 

GUTS - is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being 
assaulted by your wife with a broom, and having the guts to ask: "Are 
you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?" 

BALLS - is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of 
perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the ass 
and having the balls to say: "You're next." 

I hope this clears up any confusion on the subject


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:23 PM~4356349
> *stop peekin in my bathroom, its startin to creep me out :ugh:
> *


LATINS WATCHIN U DROP A LOAD HUH.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 03:31 PM~4356420
> *LATINS WATCHIN U DROP A LOAD HUH.....
> *



well he does have a thing for la cagada


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:33 PM~4356448
> *well he does have a thing for la cagada
> *


TRANSLATE.. IM BLACK...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

he da doo doo man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:37 PM~4356483
> *he da doo doo man
> *


COOL... DOO -DOO IS FUN.....LATINS A DOO DOO CHASER


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 03:39 PM~4356496
> *COOL... DOO -DOO IS FUN.....LATINS A DOO DOO CHASER
> *



:ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:40 PM~4356504
> *:ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea.. hex likes doo-doo too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuzzup with all the doo doo lovers? i hate doo doo, it stinks, its messy, at times really gooey, runs all over the place and makes my stomach hurt


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:27 PM~4356391
> *jus got this via email, anybody seen it yet?  pretty funny....
> We've all heard about people having guts or balls.  But do you really
> know the difference between them?  In an effort to keep you informed,
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:41 PM~4356522
> *wuzzup with all the doo doo lovers?  i hate doo doo, it stinks, its messy, at times really gooey, runs all over the place and makes my stomach hurt
> *


yea.. but its such a relief to get it out your ass though


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Dec 7 2005, 03:43 PM~4356535
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pass it on homie :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 03:43 PM~4356538
> *yea.. but its such a relief to get it out your ass though
> *



aww man, yea it is. you know how many times i almost let it go on the way to work?? i work downtown and come in from SW, hittin that traffic with a full tank of chorro IS NOT A GOOD FEELING :angry: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:46 PM~4356570
> *aww man, yea it is.  you know how many times i almost let it go on the way to work??  i work downtown and come in from SW, hittin that traffic with a full tank of chorro IS NOT A GOOD FEELING :angry:  :angry:
> *


reminds me of yesterday... had 2 leave work 2 go to my grandma and shit. didnt wanna use the restroom at work.. would of cleared that bitch out.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow I feel more at home!! Attention, you have just entered the off-topic zone 

[attachmentid=377899]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 03:48 PM~4356583
> *reminds me of yesterday... had 2 leave work  2 go to my grandma and shit. didnt wanna use the restroom at work.. would of cleared that bitch out.....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

the bathrooms here are clean, i go like its my house. but some people, where the hell did they learn to use the shitter? i went to take a dump once and looked in the first stall, man that fucker was blasted to hell, disgusting. so i go to the next stall and i hear somebody open the door to the messed up one, all he said was GODDAMM!!!

that was funny as hell.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

COCHINOS :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So what about them Texans :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 01:51 PM~4356604
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> the bathrooms here are clean, i go like its my house.  but some people, where the hell did they learn to use the shitter?  i went to take a dump once and looked in the first stall, man that fucker was blasted to hell, disgusting.  so i go to the next stall and i hear somebody open the door to the messed up one, all he said was GODDAMM!!!
> ...


lol.. yea.. i dont see how people can shit like that.. leaving trails of shit from the door to the stall... and somehow had a doo-doo stained hand print on the wall..... cochinos in deed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 01:51 PM~4356600
> *wow I feel more at home!!  Attention, you have just entered the off-topic zone
> 
> [attachmentid=377899]
> *


this is what happens when we get bored...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea........................................................


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 02:40 PM~4356508
> *yea.. hex likes doo-doo too
> *


well it depends...there are are so many consistencies and colors of doo-doo, I do have my preferences.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 01:53 PM~4356624
> *So what about them Texans :ugh:
> *


fuck the texans... how about dem hoes... where da hoes at????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 03:56 PM~4356661
> *fuck the texans... how about dem hoes... where da hoes at????
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=212355&st=440


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 03:53 PM~4356624
> *So what about them Texans :ugh:
> *


man they suck, im soo embarrassed


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 03:56 PM~4356660
> *well it depends...there are are so many consistencies and colors of doo-doo, I do have my preferences.
> *


well my deal is i cant seem to get a consistant solid poop :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 01:56 PM~4356660
> *well it depends...there are are so many consistencies and colors of doo-doo, I do have my preferences.
> *


u like the green long terds......huh :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 01:57 PM~4356664
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=212355&st=440
> *


new page...
i said hoes... dammit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 04:01 PM~4356703
> *new page...
> i said hoes... dammit
> *


there is one in there loco :uh: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=140870&st=800 :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:58 PM~4356684
> *well my deal is i cant seem to get a consistant solid poop :angry:
> *


You know what, eat like me...I eat Bulgar (cracked wheat) instead of rice, whole grain wheat bread instead of white, and yogurt helps keep you solid. Eat like that and you'll have so much fiber you'll be pooping persian rugs in no time. Plus I hear its good against colon cancer.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2005, 02:03 PM~4356715
> *there is one in there loco  :uh:
> *


that bitch bending over with a tree in here ass....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 02:03 PM~4356718
> *You know what, eat like me...I eat Bulgar (cracked wheat) instead of rice, whole grain wheat bread instead of white, and yogurt helps keep you solid.  Eat like that and you'll have so much fiber you'll be pooping persian rugs in no time.  Plus I hear its good against colon cancer.
> *


lol u said colon


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 03:00 PM~4356693
> *u like the green long terds......huh :biggrin:
> *


As long as it isnt curry looking baby poop its all good. Throw in some corn or peanuts for flair.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 04:03 PM~4356718
> *You know what, eat like me...I eat Bulgar (cracked wheat) instead of rice, whole grain wheat bread instead of white, and yogurt helps keep you solid.  Eat like that and you'll have so much fiber you'll be pooping persian rugs in no time.  Plus I hear its good against colon cancer.
> *



instructions for a good poop!

thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 03:06 PM~4356746
> *instructions for a good poop!
> 
> thanks! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so the show this weekend, is it an indoor or outdoor affair?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

ALL INDOOR


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 02:06 PM~4356738
> *As long as it isnt curry looking baby poop its all good.  Throw in some corn or peanuts for flair.
> *


just dont be like your brother.. he cleared out your house that night... stanky booty lil boy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 7 2005, 04:08 PM~4356762
> *ALL INDOOR
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 03:09 PM~4356764
> *just dont be like your brother.. he cleared out your house that night... stanky booty lil boy
> *


Hey when you gotta go.....ya know?

Yeah sucks how those apts have the restroom in the bedroom.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

does anybody know how much a pump and two dumps would run me...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2005, 02:13 PM~4356806
> *Hey when you gotta go.....ya know?
> 
> Yeah sucks how those apts have the restroom in the bedroom.
> *


yea... i almost passed out.. hes just as bad as disturbed


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 04:14 PM~4356815
> *does anybody know how much a pump and two dumps would run me...
> *



a couple rolls of toilet paper?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:21 PM~4356865
> *a couple rolls of toilet paper?
> *


wrong pumps and dumps... talkin bout for a car foo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2005, 04:23 PM~4356883
> *wrong pumps and dumps... talkin bout for a car foo
> *


yea, i gotcha, jus messin with ya


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:23 PM~4356888
> *yea, i gotcha, jus messin with ya
> *


i kno... yea i need 2 find some prices...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my guess, about $300-$350?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:32 PM~4356964
> *my guess, about $300-$350?
> *


i dunno.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 02:27 PM~4356391
> *jus got this via email, anybody seen it yet?  pretty funny....
> We've all heard about people having guts or balls.  But do you really
> know the difference between them?  In an effort to keep you informed,
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 6 2005, 09:09 PM~4351914
> *the way i see it there is unity and love in Houston....the members of the h.l.c. are united and show love between each other.....take for instance the toy drive they drove there rides out to the mall to display them with no intent to get trophy's or money....they did it to show the love to their fellow man. so people mention where is the love and unity and where it's at...if they open thier eyes and look its there...
> *


   :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 03:46 PM~4356570
> *aww man, yea it is.  you know how many times i almost let it go on the way to work??  i work downtown and come in from SW, hittin that traffic with a full tank of chorro IS NOT A GOOD FEELING :angry:  :angry:
> *


Only you...................You's a foo'! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Next your gonna be talking about your ******** shits :ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

mrs claus Wow
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=223683


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 07:18 PM~4358529
> *Only you...................You's a foo'! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Next your gonna be talking about your ******** shits :ugh:
> *



you're one to talk fartboy :angry: tellin' me about all the cosby kids you leave behind :0

and tellin me about the 'flamin' fundio syndrome' you get!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Dec 7 2005, 08:03 PM~4358855
> *:cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



don't you have some pizza, or some babies or sumthin to eat?



oh yea, check a few pages back for the KEVIN photo section :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

check this out, about junking (lowriders) cars in Austin.

http://www.statesman.com/metrostate/conten...2/7lowride.html


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 7 2005, 06:39 PM~4359161
> *check this out, about junking (lowriders) cars in Austin.
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/metrostate/conten...2/7lowride.html
> *


thats messed up i keep my cars at my parents house and there is a Home Owners Association there so i have to keep them behind the privacy fence. if i leave my car out for more than a week the HOA will send a letter saying the junk car has to be moved but yet there is a white man rebuilding an old mustang in his front yard and i mean frame off resto and the car has never been moved and its been more than a year


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea those stupid white people


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2005, 09:12 PM~4359454
> *yea those stupid white people
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

back to the doo doo topic.have you ever taken a dump and have the turd curl up and hit u in the balls. that shit feels weird.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 7 2005, 06:39 PM~4359161
> *check this out, about junking (lowriders) cars in Austin.
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/metrostate/conten...2/7lowride.html
> *


fuc... haters. :angry: :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 7 2005, 06:47 AM~4354060
> *So when is the next gun show my friend
> *



I need to find out,wonna go?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Dec 7 2005, 08:19 PM~4358964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Im a white boy and my home owners association sticker my cars if they sit more than 5 days.... Has nothing to do with race where I live. I pay $235 a month to those assholes to sticker my shit the day my state inspection expires :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 7 2005, 10:32 PM~4360037
> *I need to find out,wonna go?
> *



check a couple pages back D, i left a schedule


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 7 2005, 09:40 PM~4359644
> *back to the doo doo topic.have you ever taken a dump and have the turd curl up and hit u in the balls. that shit feels weird.
> *



i dont like that shit, if it touches me, i freak out. man i got some really bad gas right now, my chic kicked me out the bedroom :angry: like she don't do it or somethin..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 08:33 PM~4360043
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:   Lets go eat at Sam's again :cheesy:
> Im a white boy and my home owners association sticker my cars if they sit more than 5 days.... Has nothing to do with race where I live. I pay $235 a month to those assholes to sticker my shit the day my state inspection expires :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 10:46 PM~4360081
> *i dont like that shit, if it touches me, i freak out.  man i got some really bad gas right now, my chic kicked me out the bedroom :angry: like she don't do it or somethin..
> *


What really sux is when the turd wont break off and your sturrin the water in the bowl :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 10:49 PM~4360105
> *What really sux is when the turd wont break off and your sturrin the water in the bowl :cheesy:
> *



sick fucker :biggrin: brians got some good doo doo stories, speak on it brotha!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 10:49 PM~4360112
> *sick fucker :biggrin:  brians got some good doo doo stories, speak on it brotha!
> *


Ahhhhhh Yes....... :biggrin: Road trips bringing cadillacs home from 3000 miles away, the runs, not a toilet for miles and only one napkin :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 10:52 PM~4360131
> *Ahhhhhh Yes....... :biggrin:  Road trips bringing cadillacs home from 3000 miles away, the runs, not a toilet for miles and only one napkin :0
> *



thats wut socks are for. i've used the rest stop toilets many a time.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 10:54 PM~4360152
> *thats wut socks are for.  i've used the rest stop toilets many a time.
> *


Your a sick fucker. :biggrin: So am I!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 11:01 PM~4360206
> *Your a sick fucker.  :biggrin:  So am I!
> *



 


you showin this weekend?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i didnt mean it was cause he was white all i know is that it is not a lowrider he could have been a mexican guy and i would have said " a mexican guy has a mustang that he is rebuilding...." i dont give sh!t what race he is its the fact that it isnt a lowrider i guess people here just like to start sh!t whenever they can... ( and i dont mean white people i mean people in general) my 2 cents and im done on this matter


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 7 2005, 11:06 PM~4360238
> *i didnt mean it was cause he was white all i know is that it is not a lowrider he could have been a mexican guy and i would have said " a mexican guy has a mustang that he is rebuilding...." i dont give  sh!t what race he is its the fact that it isnt a lowrider i guess people here just like to start sh!t whenever they can... ( and i dont mean white people i mean people in general) my 2 cents and im done on this matter
> *


I wasnt tryin to start anything. (didnt mean for it to sound that way) My 94 Fleetwood looks like an old man car and its been stickerd a few times :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Thats cool homie wasnt trying to sound pissed off but it just came out that way :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 08:45 PM~4360066
> *check a couple pages back D, i left a schedule
> *



I just saw i'm try yo catch up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 7 2005, 11:12 PM~4360290
> *Thats cool homie wasnt trying to sound pissed off but it  just came out that way :thumbsup:
> *





7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Liv4Lacs, chevylo97, latinkustoms4ever, ballerz, 1998wagonhatch, switches4life 


Whats up Dave, Boiler, John


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 06:19 PM~4358964
> *you're one to talk fartboy :angry:  tellin' me about all the cosby kids you leave behind :0
> 
> and tellin me about the 'flamin' fundio syndrome' you get!
> *



Try sharing a room with him :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you know what, i'm tired of bein poor.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 7 2005, 11:14 PM~4360300
> *Try sharing a room with him :barf:
> *



nah, its cool, i've smelled his shit before. :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 11:14 PM~4360301
> *you know what, i'm tired of bein poor.
> *


Hey Patrick, Im in that club too :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 11:16 PM~4360318
> *Hey Patrick, Im in that club too :angry:
> *



ya but i dont have a le cab in my garage :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Dec 7 2005, 11:15 PM~4360310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a plasma and a Real house to put it in tho. Not a townhome


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 11:19 PM~4360346
> *:cheesy:
> You have a plasma and a Real house to put it in tho. Not a townhome
> *



you got me there. *anybody wanna trade a 42" plasma t.v. for a nice driver impala??*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 11:20 PM~4360351
> *you got me there. anybody wanna trade a 42" plasma t.v. for a nice driver impala??
> *


Want my 94? Its for sale  Has a grille now and its 10 times the car since the last you saw it. (now that Ive put a lil TLC and a wash cloth to it) :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 11:20 PM~4360351
> *you got me there. anybody wanna trade a 42" plasma t.v. for a nice driver impala??
> *



anybody??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 7 2005, 07:40 PM~4359644
> *back to the doo doo topic.have you ever taken a dump and have the turd curl up and hit u in the balls. that shit feels weird.
> *


aww dude.. dats sic.... :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 11:23 PM~4360373
> *Want my 94? Its for sale  Has a grille now and its 10 times the car since the last you saw it. (now that Ive put a lil TLC and a wash cloth to it) :biggrin:
> *



find me some knock offs and we got a deal :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 08:49 PM~4360105
> *What really sux is when the turd wont break off and your sturrin the water in the bowl :cheesy:
> *


lol .. makin a whirl pool and shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

los.. go to sleep fucker


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Dec 7 2005, 11:24 PM~4360383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 11:30 PM~4360442
> *Got some 72 spoke gold and chrome D's for it but I think Im gonna sell it and save them for the LeCab.
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



those the ones u got dirt cheap fucker? :0


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know anything about these guy's

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 11:30 PM~4360446
> *those the ones u got dirt cheap fucker? :0
> *


Ive has 3 sets since then I dunno.... LOL!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 7 2005, 11:31 PM~4360451
> *Anyone know anything about these guy's
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> *



never heard of them, but thats in the parking lot of what used to be billy blues, then cabo's, now its closed. i used to live right across the street in beverly palms :biggrin: EVERYBODY down here is into sellin cars bro.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

I've notice alot of cars get autioned off in texas. Has anyone every bought a ride from an auction?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 11:32 PM~4360469
> *Ive has 3 sets since then I dunno.... LOL!
> *



damn baller....i havnt had a lowride since my white '65, in da late 90's


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 09:33 PM~4360480
> *never heard of them, but thats in the parking lot of what used to be billy blues, then cabo's, now its closed.  i used to live right across the street in beverly palms :biggrin:  EVERYBODY down here is into sellin cars bro.
> *


Are they cool or does anyone get burned?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 7 2005, 11:33 PM~4360486
> *I've notice alot of cars get autioned off in texas. Has anyone every bought a ride from an auction?
> *


31k is cheap for an ESV!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 7 2005, 11:35 PM~4360505
> *Are they cool or does anyone get burned?
> *



couldn't tell ya, ask liv4lacs he would know. mr. car auction.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 09:35 PM~4360508
> *31k is cheap for an ESV!
> *


Hell yeah, for that I'd fly over there and drive back if it was all cool.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Dec 7 2005, 10:31 PM~4360451
> *Anyone know anything about these guy's
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> *


thats alot of mile for an 03, the most a car should have on average is about 10k per year so that would be about 30k


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 09:37 PM~4360546
> *thats alot of mile for an 03, the most a car should have on average is about 10k per year so that would be about 30k
> *


The few over here got 60k and up on 03's for 37k


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

it aint a bad deal if you got the dough for somethin like that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 7 2005, 11:37 PM~4360546
> *thats alot of mile for an 03, the most a car should have on average is about 10k per year so that would be about 30k
> *


The avg. in houston is 15k per year. 


As for that seller im not sure there are so many car dealers in that area. Give a deposit with paypal. then fly out with a cashiers check. Paypal will cover the deposit if hes a fraud.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 09:41 PM~4360586
> *it aint a bad deal if you got the dough for somethin like that.
> *


they seem to be 5k cheaper than the ones over here


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

HEY JOHN WHATS UP


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Dec 7 2005, 11:24 PM~4360888
> *HEY JOHN WHATS UP
> *


waz up u ready or what


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Where is Lone Star?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 7 2005, 09:32 PM~4360037
> *I need to find out,wonna go?
> *


I'm always down for a gun show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 7 2005, 10:45 PM~4361096
> *Where is Lone Star?
> *


:uh:

my truck is an 02 i bought it in late 01 and i just turned 50k :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2005, 10:23 PM~4360373
> *Want my 94? Its for sale  Has a grille now and its 10 times the car since the last you saw it. (now that Ive put a lil TLC and a wash cloth to it) :biggrin:
> *


Hey Brian, I got that 46" dog. I need a Fleet daily rolling on 13s.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 7 2005, 07:48 PM~4359244
> *thats messed up i keep my cars at my parents house and there is a Home Owners Association there so i have to keep them behind the privacy fence. if i leave my car out for more than a week the HOA  will send a letter saying the junk car has to be moved but yet there is a white man rebuilding an old mustang in his front yard and i mean frame off resto and the car has never been moved and its been more than a year
> *


im so glad i dont work for an HOA anymore.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 10:33 PM~4360480
> *never heard of them, but thats in the parking lot of what used to be billy blues, then cabo's, now its closed.  i used to live right across the street in beverly palms :biggrin:  EVERYBODY down here is into sellin cars bro.
> *


yup. used to go to high school right behind there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 8 2005, 09:35 AM~4362556
> *yup. used to go to high school right behind there.
> *


Thank you for letting us know chonies. :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up H-Town........
Nice and cold outside..had to bust out the Dickie coveralls...


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

WUZ UP GOOFY I SEE YOU CHANGED YOUR NAME


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Dec 8 2005, 08:53 AM~4362969
> *WUZ UP GOOFY I SEE YOU CHANGED YOUR NAME
> *


no..this is my first name i used on here back in 2002..until i got banned... :angry: then i made lord goofy..but i got unbanned so i have 2 names....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

O OK HMMM WHAT DID YOU DO TO GET BANNED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Dec 8 2005, 11:05 AM~4363021
> *O OK HMMM WHAT DID YOU DO TO GET BANNED
> *


He lost to the Rebellion


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2005, 11:10 AM~4363041
> *He lost to the Rebellion
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2005, 08:45 AM~4362582
> *Thank you for letting us know chonies.  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


your welcome. i know you really wanted to know.  :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 8 2005, 11:18 AM~4363101
> *your welcome. i know you really wanted to know.    :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cheerleaders and no-riders!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 11:36 AM~4363244
> *cheerleaders and no-riders!!
> *



i qualify as both nowadays  had to abandon a recent project due to buyin a house and needed the cash.

maybe someday i'll rise again.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 09:57 AM~4363454
> *i qualify as both nowadays   had to abandon a recent project due to buyin a house and needed the cash.
> 
> maybe someday i'll rise again.
> *


yea but you youve been around the block :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 11:57 AM~4363454
> *i qualify as both nowadays    had to abandon a recent project due to buyin a house and needed the cash.
> 
> maybe someday i'll rise again.
> *


know what you mean. sold my '63 to pay off school loans.  

now have to make time for the '51 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2005, 10:06 AM~4363544
> *know what you mean.  sold my '63 to pay off school loans.
> 
> now have to make time for the '51  :biggrin:
> *


i almost sold my 64 a couple months ago to pay off bills but instead i just worked 12 or 14 hrs a day until they were paid, and kept the 64. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 12:00 PM~4363492
> *yea but you youve been around the block  :ugh:
> *



but in a good way :cheesy: 

you dont remeber seein a gold 63SS on chrome daytons, that car was all over htown just as much as that white 65 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 12:08 PM~4363555
> *i almost sold my 64 a couple months ago to pay off bills but instead i just worked 12 or 14 hrs a day until they were paid, and kept the 64.  :biggrin:
> *


nombre, I'd rather have some time off. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2005, 10:10 AM~4363567
> *nombre, I'd rather have some time off.    :cheesy:
> *


hey i just said worked, i didnt say worked hard


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 10:09 AM~4363560
> *but in a good way :cheesy:
> 
> you dont remeber seein a gold 63SS on chrome daytons, that car was all over htown just as much as that white 65 :biggrin:
> *



hmm gold 63.....only gold 63 i remember seeing was a convertible and it was on all gold rims............and it was 2 girls in it.....this was prolly in 99 or 2000.


anyone know whos car that was????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 12:16 PM~4363618
> *hmm gold 63.....only gold 63 i remember seeing was a convertible and it was on all gold rims............and it was 2 girls in it.....this was prolly in 99 or 2000.
> anyone know whos car that was????
> *


That was Patricia before she had the sex change and became Patrick.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 12:16 PM~4363618
> *hmm gold 63.....only gold 63 i remember seeing was a convertible and it was on all gold rims............and it was 2 girls in it.....this was prolly in 99 or 2000.
> anyone know whos car that was????
> *



nope, not me. i wasn't that lucky. but i did see a car like that in about 95 or so, driven by a chic :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2005, 12:16 PM~4363620
> *That was Patricia before she had the sex change and became Patrick.
> *



:twak:  

[attachmentid=378997][attachmentid=378997][attachmentid=378997]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2005, 10:16 AM~4363620
> *That was Patricia before she had the sex change and became Patrick.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SDBailer (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 12:21 PM~4363661
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBailer_@Dec 8 2005, 10:30 AM~4363720
> *:uh:
> *


whats up bitch yea u


----------



## SDBailer (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 12:33 PM~4363745
> *whats up bitch yea u
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SDBailer (Dec 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## SDBailer (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 12:36 PM~4363779
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDBailer_@Dec 8 2005, 12:37 PM~4363788
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

8===========D


----------



## SDBailer (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 12:39 PM~4363802
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDBailer_@Dec 8 2005, 12:41 PM~4363813
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
[attachmentid=379019]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 12:39 PM~4363804
> *8===========D
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what they used to call you SDLICKBALLS


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEEPS, WHATS GOIN DOWN?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2005, 12:48 PM~4363862
> *SUP PEEPS, WHATS GOIN DOWN?
> *



danny, a.k.a. JUSTDEEZ :0


----------



## SDBailer (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 12:51 PM~4363877
> *danny, a.k.a. JUSTDEEZ  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SD been to dallas lately :0


----------



## SDBailer (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 12:57 PM~4363910
> *SD been to dallas lately  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBailer_@Dec 8 2005, 11:56 AM~4363896
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SDBailer (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 8 2005, 12:57 PM~4363915
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SDBailer (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 01:01 PM~4363947
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=379036]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBailer_@Dec 8 2005, 12:58 PM~4363922
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i got a question....

some people in here keep talkin unity in htown and all that jive. i was visiting a dallas show topic and people are sayin how divided and immature the htown scene is and to stop it from spreading to dallas. WOW we make such an impression to everybody in the state. and then there was the comment on how such n such supports one group and such n such support the other group. yet one group always preaches UNITY. if they seek unity, why are there 2 groups here in houston to begin with?

not tryin to flame or start shit or call anyone out in particular, just lookin for a answer?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

832 275 4306 ill tell you why...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just post it damn whats so secretive


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 11:30 AM~4364142
> *just post it damn whats so secretive
> *


you tell the so called true story ...since you know it all...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 11:30 AM~4364142
> *just post it damn whats so secretive
> *


lonestar wants me to say its all my fault..thats why there is two groups..there you happy ken..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

pretty sensitive subject huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Dec 8 2005, 11:57 AM~4363915
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

soooooo.....who is all going to the show......I know i will with or with out the Golden One


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 8 2005, 11:38 AM~4364217
> *soooooo.....who is all going to the show......I know i will with or with out the Golden One
> *


ILL BE THERE AND THE HLC HAS A BIG DONATION OF TOYS TO GIVE.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 8 2005, 12:40 PM~4364237
> *ILL BE THERE AND THE HLC HAS A BIG DONATION OF TOYS TO GIVE.
> *


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 11:37 AM~4364201
> *pretty sensitive subject huh?
> *


NOT REALLY ...THIS MATTER IS OVER WITH...BUT SOMEONE KEEPS BRING IT UP..SO NO MATTER WHAT.. THERE IS 2 GROUPS..BOTH ARE TRYING TO WORK TOGETHER..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 8 2005, 11:34 AM~4364177
> *lonestar wants me to say its all my fault..thats why there is two groups..there you happy ken..
> *


yea i guess, you should add that hte HLC has more clubs in it than the ULA...........and u know majority votes so all you really had to do was wait a couple week and all the clubs would have been one, because majority rules so HLC would have been bigger, but you jumped the gun and wanted to call the shots so now there is 2 groups.


there are u happy now


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 11:44 AM~4364279
> *yea i guess, you should add that hte HLC has more clubs in it than the ULA...........and u know majority votes so all you really had to do was wait a couple week and all the clubs would have been one, because majority rules so HLC would have been bigger, but you jumped the gun and wanted to call the shots so now there is 2 groups.
> there are u happy now
> *


U WERENT THERE AT THE FIRST MEETING SO GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT ...I ASKED PEOPLE THERE ARE THEY WILLING TO JOIN THE HLC INSTEAD OF ULA..AND THEY SAID NO! BECAUSE THEY WERE THERE TRYING TO RECRUIT CLUBS TO START ULA NOT HLC..WE WERE THERE TO START HLC...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 8 2005, 11:46 AM~4364299
> *U WERENT THERE  AT THE FIRST MEETING SO GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT ...
> *


i wasnt there but i was there at the 2nd one and some honest friends of mine were at the first and gave me the scoop.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I NEED HELP CAN YOU FIND WALDO???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

LIV4CRACKS!!!! WUSSS UUUPPPP FOOOOO'!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 8 2005, 11:46 AM~4364299
> *U WERENT THERE  AT THE FIRST MEETING SO GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT ...I ASKED PEOPLE THERE ARE THEY WILLING TO JOIN THE HLC INSTEAD OF ULA..AND THEY SAID NO! BECAUSE THEY WERE THERE TRYING TO RECRUIT CLUBS TO START ULA NOT HLC..WE WERE THERE TO START HLC...
> *


ok i guess u can say thats the "Goofy version" of it why do people in the HLC tell me different stories i think you need get your shit straight. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh: oh boy...........


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2005, 12:51 PM~4364355
> *:ugh: oh boy...........
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 01:51 PM~4364351
> *LIV4CRACKS!!!!  WUSSS UUUPPPP FOOOOO'!!!
> *


I should have kept Ebayin!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 11:51 AM~4364353
> *ok i guess u can say thats the "Goofy version" of it why do people in the HLC tell me different stories i think you need get your shit straight.  :uh:
> *


YOU AND FIRMELOWS CAN CHAT ALL NIGHT LONG ON AOL IM... :uh: ASK OTHER HLC MEMBERS IM NOT THE ONLY ONE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 11:51 AM~4364351
> *LIV4CRACKS!!!!  WUSSS UUUPPPP FOOOOO'!!!
> *


i thought it was liv4sacs :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 01:56 PM~4364394
> *i thought it was liv4sacs  :ugh:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PAT A.K.A. IMPALASTYLE, DOES STUNT WORK IN GAY MOVIES.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2005, 01:57 PM~4364407
> *PAT A.K.A. IMPALASTYLE, DOES STUNT WORK IN GAY MOVIES.
> *


if i wanted some lip from you i'd rattle my zipper, now shut the hell up and get the cock outta your ear.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 01:56 PM~4364394
> *i thought it was liv4sacs  :ugh:
> *


Say that to my face the next time you see me on "Shutthefuckup Ave"  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2005, 12:01 PM~4364443
> *Say that to my face the next time you see me on "Shutthefuckup Ave"   :biggrin:
> *


ill be there, solo, cuz im just a solo rider with a big mouth :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2005, 01:01 PM~4364447
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 02:02 PM~4364451
> *ill be there, solo, cuz im just  a solo rider with a big mouth  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 02:02 PM~4364451
> *ill be there, solo, cuz im just  a solo rider with a big mouth  :biggrin:
> *


perfect to put my Liv4sacs in.... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 01:00 PM~4364439
> *if i wanted some lip from you i'd rattle my zipper, now shut the hell up and get the cock outta your ear.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 02:00 PM~4364439
> *if i wanted some lip from you i'd rattle my zipper, now shut the hell up and get the cock outta your ear.
> *



WATCH IT OR I'LL RUB MY BALLS ON YOUR DOOR HANDLE AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:20 PM~4364539
> *WATCH IT OR I'LL RUB MY BALLS ON YOUR DOOR HANDLE AGAIN. :biggrin:
> *



one more peep outta you and im takin away all your gay porn and tellin troy your cheatin on him


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 02:22 PM~4364556
> *one more peep outta you and im takin away all your gay porn and tellin troy your cheatin on him
> *



IM GONNA TELL EVERYONE THAT I CAUGHT YOU SLOW DANCING WITH BUMS IN THE LA BARE PARKING LOT. :cheesy:


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Everyone who is one myspace, listen up, Can ya'll send me then info on the show this upcoming weekend. I need to know like who what when where type stuff. Entry fees, do I bring toys? How do you get there? All that stuff but I can't check LiL from my cell so send it to me on myspace so I can check it later from my cell. Thanks! 

MUAH!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:23 PM~4364563
> *IM GONNA TELL EVERYONE THAT I CAUGHT YOU SLOW DANCING WITH BUMS IN THE LA BARE PARKING LOT. :cheesy:
> *



danny stop hittin on me, i already told you i dont like MANaise


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 02:25 PM~4364577
> *danny stop hittin on me, i already told you i dont like MANaise
> *


YOU GOT BABIES STAINED ON YOUR DICKIES. :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:26 PM~4364590
> *YOU GOT BABIES STAINED ON YOUR DICKIES. :barf:
> *


and you keep flushin em down the toilet, jasons gonna get mad, he can eat those


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 02:26 PM~4364594
> *and you keep flushin em down the toilet, jasons gonna get mad, he can eat those
> *



WHY YOU GOTTA BRING THAT IN HERE?
WE WERE TALKING ABOUT YOUR HOBBIES. NOW YOU FUKKED IT ALL UP.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:32 PM~4364627
> *WHY YOU GOTTA BRING THAT IN HERE?
> WE WERE TALKING ABOUT YOUR HOBBIES.  NOW YOU FUKKED IT ALL UP.
> *


ok, well we can talk about why everyone looks at you when the frozen sausage comes up missing at the barbecues???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2005, 12:17 PM~4364508
> *perfect to put my Liv4sacs in.... :uh:
> *


sure thing, liv4wax


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 02:33 PM~4364633
> *ok, well we can talk about why everyone looks at you when the frozen sausage comes up missing at the barbecues???
> *


OR WE CAN TALK ABOUT YOUR "ICE CREAM TRUCK" WITH PICS OF TROY-POPS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

D check your pm's ***.


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBailer_@Dec 8 2005, 10:41 AM~4363813
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


now thats original TexasOld :uh:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 11:44 AM~4364279
> *yea i guess, you should add that hte HLC has more clubs in it than the ULA...........and u know majority votes so all you really had to do was wait a couple week and all the clubs would have been one, because majority rules so HLC would have been bigger, but you jumped the gun and wanted to call the shots so now there is 2 groups.
> there are u happy now
> *


why dont you two **** kiss and make up already :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:35 PM~4364644
> *OR WE CAN TALK ABOUT YOUR "ICE CREAM TRUCK" WITH PICS OF TROY-POPS
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thats pretty creative.


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 8 2005, 12:20 PM~4364530
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats up sexy mama Im going to have to come out there and visit you so I can show these fake ass bitches who the real SDBaller is


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Balliclker_@Dec 8 2005, 12:38 PM~4364678
> *why dont you two **** kiss and make up already :uh:
> *


so hows that dallas weather..i mean sd weather is it str8 ... :uh:


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 8 2005, 12:47 PM~4364747
> *so hows that dallas weather..i mean sd weather is it str8 ... :uh:
> *


 :uh: you and Lonely Sasquash still fighting over a girl


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 8 2005, 12:48 PM~4364753
> *:uh: you and Lonely Sasquash still fighting over a girl
> *


:ugh: .....old news its fixin to be 06.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 8 2005, 01:40 PM~4364689
> *whats up sexy mama Im going to have to come out there and visit you so I can show these fake ass bitches who the real SDBaller is
> *


 :roflmao: yea you should come to htown again.


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 8 2005, 12:50 PM~4364770
> *:roflmao: yea you should come to htown again.
> *


these no unity having bitches cant get me off their minds


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

everybody takin a break huh?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 03:08 PM~4364887
> *everybody takin a break huh?
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2005, 03:10 PM~4364897
> *
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MAKES GOOD SOLID POOPS.

HAD TO BRING IT BACK.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 8 2005, 01:53 PM~4364784
> *these no unity having bitches cant get me off their minds
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2005, 02:10 PM~4364897
> *
> *


thats what im snackin on right now and a diet coke. :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Lesson #1 kids, point the nozzle AWAY from your face when you Flame On like Fantastic 4.


And yes, I know this guy.  

[attachmentid=379143]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut it do bird...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

it burns your ass.


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

whats up goofy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody is htown know someone who wants to buy a sport bike?

2001 yamaha R6, about 1000 babied miles, its blue. looks and rides like a new bike + just had an annual tune up. belongs to my bro whos in the military, currently in iraq and went to korea right after he bought it so he never really got to ride it. he didnt care to much to go fast, i dont even think he took over 100mph but once.

$6500

its the model with 4 carbs, the next year they switched over to fuel injection and those run like crap from what i've been told. this is the one to get.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 8 2005, 01:38 PM~4364671
> *now thats original TexasOld :uh:
> *


I hear you don't like to go to the bathroom by yourself.......and that you don't like to look at people in the face.......its kinda hard to look at someone of that stature


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

gOOFY When you saying HLC will be there, at Sunday's jugetes para el barrio, do you mean showing or attending?


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 8 2005, 02:19 PM~4365378
> *I hear you don't like to go to the bathroom by yourself.......and that you don't like to look at people in the face.......its kinda hard to look at someone of that stature
> *


 :uh: fuck what you heard you stupid cunt


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 8 2005, 01:17 PM~4364947
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 8 2005, 12:49 PM~4364763
> *:ugh: .....old news its fixin to be 06.....
> *


that bitch Lonely Sasquash cant get no other pussy or what? :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i took a dump a few minutes ago.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 8 2005, 04:00 PM~4365711
> *:ugh:
> *


:ugh: x 1000


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I gotta take a dump now, but I dont wanna stink up the hallway!! I hope I can hold it for an hour til I get home! :0


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2005, 03:13 PM~4365797
> *I gotta take a dump now, but I dont wanna stink up the hallway!!  I hope I can hold it for an hour til I get home! :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 8 2005, 02:36 PM~4365526
> *:uh: fuck what you heard you stupid cunt
> *


you bump alot but still scared to say who you are so whos the bitch, bitch its you


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 03:21 PM~4365854
> *you bump alot but still scared to say who you are so whos the bitch, bitch its you
> *


you wouldnt want to bump heads with me bitch the bigger they are the harder they fall


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 8 2005, 03:25 PM~4365884
> *you wouldnt want to bump heads with me bitch the bigger they are the harder they fall
> *


seems like you cant keep htown off YOUR mind bitch no one invited you to chat. fuckin simp


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2005, 02:20 PM~4365391
> *gOOFY  When you saying HLC will be there, at Sunday's jugetes para el barrio, do you mean showing or attending?
> *


Both piazono...


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 03:26 PM~4365898
> *seems like you cant keep htown off YOUR mind bitch no one invited you to chat. fuckin simp
> *


you and TexasHoed can't keep me off your minds bitch its been a long time and your still on deeeeeeeeeez nuuuuuuuuuuuuuts :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 8 2005, 03:30 PM~4365919
> *you and TexasHoed can't keep me off your minds bitch its been a long time and your still on deeeeeeeeeez nuuuuuuuuuuuuuts :uh:
> *


you shouldnt change names so often you make it too obvious


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 03:33 PM~4365934
> *you shouldnt change names so often you make it too obvious
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 04:33 PM~4365934
> *you shouldnt change names so often you make it too obvious
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 11:28 AM~4364126
> *i got a question....
> 
> some people in here keep talkin unity in htown and all that jive.  i was visiting a dallas show topic and people are sayin how divided and immature the htown scene is and to stop it from spreading to dallas.  WOW we make such an impression to everybody in the state.  and then there was the comment on how such n such supports one group and such n such support the other group.  yet one group always preaches UNITY.  if they seek unity, why are there 2 groups here in houston to begin with?
> ...


money,greed,no integrity,alot fake ass ridaz,and no respect,and alot of big egos,,hate to put like that but thats the truth..anybody that would like to challenge me on that bring it!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks Pat, now I have to take a dump! :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2005, 05:41 PM~4365999
> *Thanks Pat, now I have to take a dump! :angry:
> *



***** pleez, you dont need no help from me with that cuz :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 8 2005, 05:41 PM~4365997
> *money,greed,no integrity,alot fake ass ridaz,and no respect,and alot of big egos,,hate to put like that but thats the truth..anybody that would like to challenge me  on that bring it!!!!!
> *


That ait no lie!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wutchu talkin bout foo'! you know there aint no respect in houston, HOUSTON HATER is a nationally known word. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2005, 03:42 PM~4366008
> *That ait no lie!
> *


sacluver :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 05:45 PM~4366029
> *sacluver  :uh:
> *


Hater :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2005, 03:47 PM~4366045
> *Hater :cheesy:
> *


htown grudge holder


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 05:48 PM~4366052
> *htown grudge holder
> *


You lost me there :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im out foolios, time to get the hell outta hurr


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2005, 03:51 PM~4366069
> *You lost me there :dunno:
> *


 :uh: go build another beat up lac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 05:56 PM~4366122
> *:uh:  go build another beat up lac
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

i was like 15 pages behind so i read like every other page, all i read was people talking dumps, and people arguing back and forth, damm i love this topic, it should be on cable. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 8 2005, 04:10 PM~4366247
> *i was like 15 pages behind so i read like every other page, all i read was people talking dumps, and people arguing back and forth, damm i love this topic, it should be on cable. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 8 2005, 06:10 PM~4366247
> *i was like 15 pages behind so i read like every other page, all i read was people talking dumps, and people arguing back and forth, damm i love this topic, it should be on cable. :biggrin:
> *



dont go just yet, theres more to come


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2005, 02:21 AM~4361947
> *:uh:
> 
> my truck is an 02 i bought it in late 01 and i just turned 50k  :biggrin:
> *


Mine is a 01 just truned 82k


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 08:12 PM~4367301
> *Mine is a 01 just truned 82k
> *



i wish i didnt buy a new car, i hate payments. i could be building a bad ass lowrider


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 10:09 AM~4363560
> *but in a good way :cheesy:
> 
> you dont remeber seein a gold 63SS on chrome daytons, that car was all over htown just as much as that white 65 :biggrin:
> *



I remember a *primer* and gold 63ss all over town!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WUZ DA DEAL FOLX


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 08:16 PM~4367318
> *I remember a primer and gold 63ss all over town!!! :biggrin:
> *



yea, it was ALL gold at one time...until i decided to do some body work and get it painted.

that never happened :angry: 


you know why i sold that car right?

[attachmentid=379476]


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2005, 06:17 PM~4367328
> *WUZ DA DEAL FOLX
> *


say slim post a pic of your box


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and that is the ONLY pic i have of that car, other than a really crummy shot with the daytons on it. that was taken early '95.



fuckin momo.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HERE IT IS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2005, 08:26 PM~4367359
> *HERE IT IS
> *



nice...i love that body style


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 8 2005, 03:41 PM~4365997
> *money,greed,no integrity,alot fake ass ridaz,and no respect,and alot of big egos,,hate to put like that but thats the truth..anybody that would like to challenge me  on that bring it!!!!!
> *



That pretty much said it all


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 06:18 PM~4367333
> *yea, it was ALL gold at one time...until i decided to do some body work and get it painted.
> 
> that never happened :angry:
> ...



I think refresh my memory :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 08:35 PM~4367419
> *I think refresh my memory :biggrin:
> *



a certain somebody we both know kinda screwed me over on a deal. remember those impalas we went to look at in fulshear? the ones that guy had behind his house in a fenced in field? there was a black 64 and a orange and white 64. SOMEBODY was supposed to set up the deal on the orange and white one, he convinced me to sell my car to his cousin so he could buy a van and then he'd pay me back, WHICH HE DID. the next day. he was gonna hook up the deal for one of those 64's, the deal NEVER materialized and i was stuck out with no car. bought that blue cutlass i sold to eric and my white 65 shortly after..........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 06:39 PM~4367448
> *a certain somebody we both know kinda screwed me over on a deal.  remember those impalas we went to look at in fulshear?  the ones that guy had behind his house in a fenced in field?  there was a black 64 and a orange and white 64.  SOMEBODY was supposed to set up the deal on the orange and white one, he convinced me to sell my car to his cousin so he could buy a van and then he'd pay me back, WHICH HE DID.  the next day.  he was gonna hook up the deal for one of those 64's, the deal NEVER materialized and i was stuck out with no car.  bought that blue cutlass i sold to eric and my white 65 shortly after..........
> *



ohh yeah MOMO!!! Didn't Erik sell the cutlass to Henaro?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 08:49 PM~4367519
> *ohh yeah MOMO!!!  Didn't Erik sell the cutlass to Henaro?
> *



:biggrin: 

i know he sold it, but i dont know who. genaro is in jail from what i hear.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 06:50 PM~4367529
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i know he sold it, but i dont know who.  genaro is in jail from what i hear.....
> *



yeah he got busted pretty bad.. but do u remember his cutlass?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 06:51 PM~4367539
> *yeah he got busted pretty bad.. but do u remember his cutlass?
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 08:51 PM~4367539
> *yeah he got busted pretty bad.. but do u remember his cutlass?
> *



yea, the blue one that we never finished. i chromed out the motor and then it went straight to storage. somebody in houston society i think has it. it was at the supershow sportin the same candy, but different patterns....



oh yea, you goin to the show D?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 06:55 PM~4367567
> *yea, the blue one that we never finished.  i chromed out the motor and then it went straight to storage.  somebody in houston society i think has it.  it was at the supershow sportin the same candy, but different patterns....
> oh yea, you goin to the show D?
> *



yeah but what about the interior? oneif a kind


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

yes imma go!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 08:56 PM~4367574
> *yeah but what about the interior? oneif a kind
> *



yea, that was somewhat intact when i saw it at the show, it never got finished, but they did some stuff to it. momo was supposed to finish up the seats and the walk through but it never happened.. the dope game took over, luxury rides came into play and that car got put on the back burner.




cool lemme know if you go, we'll hook up :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 06:58 PM~4367595
> *yea, that was somewhat intact when i saw it at the show, it never got finished, but they did some stuff to it.  momo was supposed to finish up the seats and the walk through but it never happened..  the dope game took over, luxury rides came into play and that car got put on the back burner.
> cool lemme know if you go, we'll hook up :biggrin:
> *



yup i was learning how to tuck-n-roll on that car..:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 08:59 PM~4367606
> *yup i was learning how to tuck-n-roll on that car..:biggrin:
> *



maybe you can hook up with houston society at the next show and finish it up for them :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 06:58 PM~4367595
> *yea, that was somewhat intact when i saw it at the show, it never got finished, but they did some stuff to it.  momo was supposed to finish up the seats and the walk through but it never happened..  the dope game took over, luxury rides came into play and that car got put on the back burner.
> cool lemme know if you go, we'll hook up :biggrin:
> *



pm me your phone#.. i lost it when i dropped my old phone from the roof did pasted summer... Imma take a car on sat to set up and i'll be there on sun


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 07:06 PM~4367643
> *pm me your phone#.. i lost it when i dropped my old phone from the roof this pasted summer... Imma take a car on sat to set up and i'll be there on sun
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

whos car u takin?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 07:07 PM~4367657
> *whos car u takin?
> *



Cheeto from Lowered Image..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 09:09 PM~4367665
> *Cheeto from Lowered Image..
> *



oh yea, you told me already. is that the little white car?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 07:09 PM~4367668
> *oh yea, you told me already.  is that the little white car?
> *



yup , he my neighbor


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cool, i wish i had cool neighbors..


man its quiet as hell in here tonight........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

wat up slim


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats the deal peoples...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

chillin


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Any wild ass partys this weekend?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm off all weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 8 2005, 07:16 PM~4367721
> *whats the deal peoples...
> *



nothing :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i need a haircut.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Anybody showing this weekend?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 09:22 PM~4367767
> *i need a haircut.
> *


just got mine yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man my head is fuzzy as hell, i usually get faded up every friday but didnt go last week  $2.99 right here on bellaire, dudes been fadin me up for 8 years already.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NOT ME ADDING NEW MODS TO THE CIVIC SINCE NOONE WANTS IT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody know the homie that drives the black big body cadi, got a bumper kit, knock offs and switches? in the SW area, i see it at hi low on bellaire, i guess he works there.. its pretty clean


i also keep seein a pink 83ish sedan deville around.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 07:22 PM~4367767
> *i need a haircut.
> *



got one 2day


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Dec 8 2005, 09:25 PM~4367790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of shit are you adding to it? or top secret? :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 09:28 PM~4367817
> *got one 2day
> *



my hair is startin to gray really bad, so when it grows out, i look 40


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2005, 07:26 PM~4367797
> *NOT ME ADDING NEW MODS TO THE CIVIC SINCE NOONE WANTS IT
> *



want do u mean? was it 4 sale?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 07:27 PM~4367811
> *anybody know the homie that drives the black big body cadi, got a bumper kit, knock offs and switches?  in the SW area, i see it at hi low on bellaire, i guess he works there..  its pretty clean
> i also keep seein a pink 83ish sedan deville around.
> *


hi low? where is that belaire and wat street?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 09:27 PM~4367811
> *anybody know the homie that drives the black big body cadi, got a bumper kit, knock offs and switches?  in the SW area, i see it at hi low on bellaire, i guess he works there..  its pretty clean
> i also keep seein a pink 83ish sedan deville around.
> *


What year does it look like?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 8 2005, 09:28 PM~4367823
> *thats fucking cheap as hell! i had a friend that used to fade me up, but he's been working 7-12s so its been damn near impossible to get a hold of him. :angry:
> What kind of shit are you adding to it? or top secret? :0
> *



fa' sho', i used to do mine myself when i moved out to cali. i didnt trust nobody to hook it up, im pretty skilled, jus to lazy to do it myself :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the black big body, bout mid 90's. bellaire annnnddd...... shit, dont really know but its passed the beltway goin toward highway 6 before eldridge.

cali rydah, hi low auto parts :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 09:30 PM~4367844
> *fa' sho', i used to do mine myself when i moved out to cali.  i didnt trust nobody to hook it up, im pretty skilled, jus to lazy to do it myself :biggrin:
> *


kinda like a bad ass mechanic that has a car that runs like shit. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
ill SHOW u later


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 8 2005, 09:31 PM~4367852
> *kinda like a bad ass mechanic that has a car that runs like shit. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya damn right homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 07:29 PM~4367827
> *my hair is startin to gray really bad, so when it grows out, i look 40
> *



Erick just text message me"I'm freezing my balls u fat fuck asshole" This pasted summer I install a new A/C for him but I didn't fix his heater b/c he did want to pay me with his triple gold D's....Its bad night to be without heat.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks impala never heard of hi low good lookin out on that one


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2005, 09:32 PM~4367857
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> ill SHOW u later
> *


watch out for the spys.... :scrutinize:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

Hey Provok, you going to the show this weekend?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 09:33 PM~4367865
> *Erick just text message me"I'm freezing my balls u fat fuck asshole" This pasted summer I install a new A/C for him but I didn't fix his heater b/c he did want to pay me with his triple gold D's....Its bad night to be without heat.... :biggrin:
> *



you's a fool!!! us fat people can keep warm with our insulation, erics skinny prick ass is gonna freeze.... maybe he can sit in one of his multiple cars????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 09:29 PM~4367833
> *want do u mean? was it 4 sale?
> *


yep display and all $2500


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2005, 09:33 PM~4367866
> *thanks impala never heard of hi low good lookin out on that one
> *



 yup hi low auto parts. i thought sombody might confuse that with the hydro folks.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 08:27 PM~4367811
> *anybody know the homie that drives the black big body cadi, got a bumper kit, knock offs and switches?  in the SW area, i see it at hi low on bellaire, i guess he works there..  its pretty clean
> i also keep seein a pink 83ish sedan deville around.
> *


this one


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 09:33 PM~4367865
> *Erick just text message me"I'm freezing my balls u fat fuck asshole" This pasted summer I install a new A/C for him but I didn't fix his heater b/c he did want to pay me with his triple gold D's....Its bad night to be without heat.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Dec 8 2005, 08:33 PM~4367870
> *Hey Provok, you going to the show this weekend?
> *


YEP


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2005, 07:34 PM~4367877
> *yep display and all $2500
> *


but u just bought from Jesse? right?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 08:27 PM~4367811
> *anybody know the homie that drives the black big body cadi, got a bumper kit, knock offs and switches?  in the SW area, i see it at hi low on bellaire, i guess he works there..  its pretty clean
> i also keep seein a pink 83ish sedan deville around.
> *


I seen that pink one but it was on Westheimer...I'm thinking its the same one. It had a female driver and passenger.

Where on bellaire you get haircuts for 2.99?!?


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

take my shit


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 8 2005, 09:35 PM~4367890
> *this one
> 
> 
> ...



yessir, i believe thats the one. i see it all the time when i go to my parents house down bellaire. its clean, got me thinkin bout a big body.

i see a plaque in his window but cant read it.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 07:34 PM~4367876
> *you's a fool!!!  us fat people can keep warm with our insulation, erics skinny prick ass is gonna freeze....  maybe he can sit in one of his multiple cars????
> *



Yeah I think his jag has heated seats :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2005, 09:37 PM~4367906
> *I seen that pink one but it was on Westheimer...I'm thinking its the same one.  It had a female driver and passenger.
> 
> Where on bellaire you get haircuts for 2.99?!?
> *



bellaire and gessner. 'hair by henry', he hooks it up. everybody in there know how to cut. i trust them all...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ballers...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 09:38 PM~4367923
> *bellaire and gessner.  'hair by henry', he hooks it up.  everybody in there know how to cut.  i trust them all...
> *


No ch ch ch ch ch chile bowls. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 09:36 PM~4367901
> *but u just bought from Jesse? right?
> *


yep got projects that need finishing NOW


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Dec 8 2005, 08:37 PM~4367908
> *take my shit
> *


You got a big azz crew. I'm sure someone can take it. You ain't going?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 07:34 PM~4367876
> *you's a fool!!!  us fat people can keep warm with our insulation, erics skinny prick ass is gonna freeze....  maybe he can sit in one of his multiple cars????
> *



He just called told i would try to fix it sometime this weekend :angry:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 8 2005, 08:40 PM~4367935
> *No ch ch ch ch ch chile bowls. :biggrin:
> *


Chilli no beans


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 08:38 PM~4367923
> *bellaire and gessner.  'hair by henry', he hooks it up.  everybody in there know how to cut.  i trust them all...
> *



cool I stay by Bellaire and Chinmey Rock. I may swing by there instead of pay $12 at Great Clips in Meyerland :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 07:34 PM~4367876
> *you's a fool!!!  us fat people can keep warm with our insulation, erics skinny prick ass is gonna freeze....  maybe he can sit in one of his multiple cars????
> *


He just called told i would try to fix it sometime this weekend :angry: 

Told him to go find a torta for the night :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CLOROX AND CLIPPERS THEY STILL CANT FADE AND THATS THE REASON IM GROWIN MY BRAIDES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

full house


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2005, 09:42 PM~4367950
> *cool I stay by Bellaire and Chinmey Rock.  I may swing by there instead of pay $12 at Great Clips in Meyerland :angry:
> *


Damn you live way in the hell out there.... make sure they cut long hair too. Dont want to cut too much off that mop. :biggrin:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

Call me tomorrow. Well get fucked up. I got to work on Saturday.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

life starts when the front tires leave the ground., and no it's not a damm hot rod. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Dec 8 2005, 09:45 PM~4367983
> *Call me tomorrow. Well get fucked up. I got to work on Saturday.
> *


Drink a Bud Light for me.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Dec 8 2005, 08:45 PM~4367983
> *Call me tomorrow. Well get fucked up. I got to work on Saturday.
> *


cool


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 8 2005, 08:45 PM~4367978
> *Damn you live way in the hell out there.... make sure they cut long hair too. Dont want to cut too much off that mop. :biggrin:
> *


yeah I cant commit to a fade cause then I am gonna be getting it cut every week or 2wice a week even. I just got it cut today.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

where is liv4farts?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 09:27 PM~4367811
> *anybody know the homie that drives the black big body cadi, got a bumper kit, knock offs and switches?  in the SW area, i see it at hi low on bellaire, i guess he works there..  its pretty clean
> i also keep seein a pink 83ish sedan deville around.
> *


Thats Polo. I did that kit last year and its navy blue  :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2005, 08:13 PM~4368208
> *Thats Polo. I did that kit last year and its navy blue   :cheesy:
> *



I know him!! He was trying to get in AI b4 we called it quits


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2005, 10:17 PM~4368252
> *I know him!! He was trying to get in AI b4 we called it quits
> *


Thats him alright.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I get a fade for 2.99 on I-10 and Hwy 6

been going there for 10 yrs... place is called Beauty and the Beast...LOL

same dude has cut my hair too... He still messes up on my sideburns every time!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dave, got a message to post up Thomas' car is up for sale, the one with casper murals...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 8 2005, 10:13 PM~4368208
> *Thats Polo. I did that kit last year and its navy blue   :cheesy:
> *



i knew you had somethin to do with that car...... :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 8 2005, 10:22 PM~4368301
> *Dave, got a message to post up Thomas' car is up for sale, the one with casper murals...
> *



wutever happened to that dude?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 10:22 PM~4368303
> *i knew you had somethin to do with that car...... :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

where ever theres a cadi needin sumthin, liv4cracks is not far behind......





and im tellin ya, henry fades up half the ****** in SW


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 10:25 PM~4368335
> *where ever theres a cadi needin sumthin, liv4cracks is not far behind......
> and im tellin ya, henry fades up half the ****** in SW
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2005, 09:42 PM~4367950
> *cool I stay by Bellaire and Chinmey Rock.  I may swing by there instead of pay $12 at Great Clips in Meyerland :angry:
> *



which apartments do you live in?? i've lived in just about every complex on that street from 59 to bellaire.....and henrys cool as shit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 8 2005, 10:22 PM~4368301
> *Dave, got a message to post up Thomas' car is up for sale, the one with casper murals...
> *



77 OLDS purplish-blue


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i dont like my job anymore. not that i ever did....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 8 2005, 08:32 PM~4368401
> *77 OLDS purplish-blue
> *



Yeah he said he wants to sell it . He has some issues he has to deal with. Who gave that info?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look pretty nice but


WHUT IT DEW :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 9 2005, 12:18 AM~4369097
> *Yeah he said he wants to sell it . He has some issues he has to deal with. Who gave that info?
> *



Thomas did...

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 9 2005, 07:04 AM~4370065
> *Thomas did...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Dave, Did you know Eli Ayala...

He had a caprice, yellow...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 9 2005, 08:10 AM~4370125
> *Dave, Did you know Eli Ayala...
> 
> He had a caprice, yellow...
> *


Buenos dias Ellie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

BUENOS DIAS!!!

Its Friday!!! another day of getting paid to play on the net...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 9 2005, 08:43 AM~4370182
> *BUENOS DIAS!!!
> 
> Its Friday!!! another day of getting paid to play on the net...
> *


payday today. what are the plans for the weekend? probably hit up a club tonight with snyper99 where his boy is mixing.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 9 2005, 08:46 AM~4370185
> *payday today.  what are the plans for the weekend?  probably hit up a club tonight with snyper99 where his boy is mixing.
> *



For me, Ill probably be working on the cutty... Im trying to finish up a project before the show Sunday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 9 2005, 08:49 AM~4370203
> *For me, Ill probably be working on the cutty... Im trying to finish up a project before the show Sunday.
> *


will be doing that tomorrow so that i can take the shell to conrad.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2005, 01:21 AM~4369406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know yet need batteries and some other things in that pic the front is all the way down the back is half way up full stack in the front so it beta dew sum


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Is anyone else going to Set up on saturday at the crack of dawn.....I don't wanna be there by myself.....I get lonely.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2005, 08:59 AM~4370238
> *i dont know yet need batteries and some other things in that pic the front is all the way down the back is half way up full stack in the front so it beta dew sum
> *


looks good


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

when will the ghost car in the background come around again? :cheesy: 
[attachmentid=380078]

or did his wife take the keys :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Dec 9 2005, 08:09 AM~4370455
> *Is anyone else going to Set up on saturday at the crack of dawn.....I don't wanna be there by myself.....I get lonely.....
> *


dont worrie sweetie there be plenty of fellow HLC members there with you....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2005, 10:42 AM~4370593
> *dont worrie sweetie there be plenty of fellow HLC members there with you....
> *


Hey goof, you see the class of '05 offtopic group pic?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...t=80&p=4370596&


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 9 2005, 08:44 AM~4370606
> *Hey goof, you see the class of '05 offtopic group pic?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...t=80&p=4370596&
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dena's the teacher!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2005, 10:56 AM~4370660
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dena's  the teacher!!!
> *


mrtravieso's head is going on the last kid, top row. lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2005, 01:21 AM~4369406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

What's going on in Pasadena today? I'll be on that side of town later on.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wuz da damn deal big homies


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nuddn' mayn, at work where i dont wanna be.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2005, 06:59 AM~4370238
> *i dont know yet need batteries and some other things in that pic the front is all the way down the back is half way up full stack in the front so it beta dew sum
> *


u can get those batteries in pasadena 20 or 25 bucks each. they work OK, but not as good as the 80 dollar acid ones


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does the owner of this car live in roseberg?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2005, 11:41 AM~4370887
> *does the owner of this car live in roseberg?
> 
> 
> ...



nah, he lives in deer park now. former member of aztec image met a girl and got lost :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 09:43 AM~4370898
> *nah, he lives in deer park now.  former member of aztec image met a girl and got lost :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 11:43 AM~4370898
> *nah, he lives in deer park now.  former member of aztec image met a girl and got lost :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like some serious lockdown issues.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 9 2005, 11:50 AM~4370925
> *Sounds like some serious lockdown issues.
> *



more than likely, i just like pickin on him, if he ever sees this...since he got married and couldnt tell anybody, blowjoe, i mean bojoe, i mean ROBERT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 11:52 AM~4370940
> *more than likely, i just like pickin on him, if he ever sees this...since he got married and couldnt tell anybody, blowjoe, i mean bojoe, i mean ROBERT :biggrin:
> *


does he still have it?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 9 2005, 11:57 AM~4370967
> *does he still have it?
> *



yea, he still has that car. but i know it just sits and he never drives it. used to be real clean, he bought for $1500 i think and it had sumthin like 25k miles on it and the a/c worked.

he has alot of other toys, but this is the one he kept.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2005, 10:56 AM~4370660
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dena's  the teacher!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 12:01 PM~4370992
> *yea, he still has that car.  but i know it just sits and he never drives it.  used to be real clean, he bought for $1500 i think and it had sumthin like 25k miles on it and the a/c worked.
> 
> he has alot of other toys, but this is the one he kept.
> *


that's cool.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

wzup people!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

doo doo.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE ARMAGEDON BLAZER THAT USE TO BE IN KUSTOMS? THAT WAS A BAD ASS BLAZER, HE INSPIRED ME TO BUILD MINE.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 9 2005, 10:37 AM~4371246
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO THE ARMAGEDON BLAZER THAT USE TO BE IN KUSTOMS? THAT WAS A BAD ASS BLAZER, HE INSPIRED ME TO BUILD MINE.
> *


Sold it to a young kid about 18yrs old back in 2001 or 2002..then it went to shit...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2005, 12:45 PM~4371310
> *Sold it to a young kid about 18yrs old back in 2001 or 2002..then it went to shit...
> *




like alot of great cars...... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 12:46 PM~4371320
> *like alot of great cars...... :angry:
> *


like my '63. R.I.P.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 9 2005, 12:49 PM~4371337
> *like my '63.  R.I.P.
> *



so wuts the story there latin?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 10:46 AM~4371320
> *like alot of great cars...... :angry:
> *


we are a dying breed....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, so when will 'bling bling' die??? can somebody fast forward the current fashion trend and save us from terminal retardedness :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 9 2005, 10:49 AM~4371337
> *like my '63.  R.I.P.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 01:20 PM~4371532
> *yea, so when will 'bling bling' die???  can somebody fast forward the current fashion trend and save us from terminal retardedness :uh:
> *


Some of us arnt going anywhere!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

To all lowriders in Houston...The setup time for Latin Fantasy car show on Sunday has been pushed up to 12-8pm on Saturday instead of 10-9pm. For more info call Shorty 713 880 3119


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 9 2005, 01:25 PM~4371561
> *Some of us arnt going anywhere!
> *


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

The set up has been moved up to 12, but Shorty also wanted everyone to know that this is a week event. If you want to display your vehicle or bike all week let Shorty know to make arangements. This flyer has the events that will take place all week.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Dec 9 2005, 12:57 PM~4371726
> *The set up has been moved up to 12, but Shorty also wanted everyone to know that this is a week event.  If you want to display your vehicle or bike all week let Shorty know to make arangements. This flyer has the events that will take place all week.
> *


what can ULA members do that day to help out, if they don't have a car to display?


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

WHAT TIME DO WE PICK UP ON THURSDAY IF WE LEAVE OUR CARS OR BIKES?


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 9 2005, 02:00 PM~4371760
> *what can ULA members do that day to help out, if they don't have a car to display?
> *


Can come help park cars.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 01:00 PM~4371427
> *so wuts the story there latin?
> *


sold it to a gang banger who had loot. found out later that he trashed it and it ended up in a junkyard. 8 g's wasted. too bad i was in need of money and sold it for less than 3 g's


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Dec 9 2005, 02:04 PM~4371790
> *WHAT TIME DO WE PICK UP ON THURSDAY IF WE LEAVE OUR CARS OR BIKES?
> *


Not for sure. They said 5 pm but now they say maybe 7:30. Call Richard Reyes at 713-385-4267.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2005, 01:25 PM~4371565
> *To all lowriders in Houston...The setup time for Latrin Fantasy car show on Sunday has been pushed up to 12-8pm on Saturday instead of 10-9pm. For more info call Shorty 713 880 3119
> *


We like the cars
the cars that go boom!
we're bunny and la'trin and we love the boom!

:twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 9 2005, 02:11 PM~4371841
> *We like the cars
> the cars that go boom!
> we're bunny and la'trin and we love the boom!
> ...


 damn thats old!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that fiesta el dog lac taxi was at the same shop i got my car painted :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2005, 02:16 PM~4371876
> *that fiesta el dog lac taxi was at the same shop i got my car painted  :scrutinize:
> *



i saw it at the thanksgiving parade. then i saw pacho claus get into a red v6 mustang and go home??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 9 2005, 12:00 PM~4371760
> *what can ULA members do that day to help out, if they don't have a car to display?
> *


hit me up might need some help this evening if u got time


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn, everybody must have got off work early, lucky fucks :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 02:17 PM~4372345
> *damn, everybody must have got off work early, lucky fucks :angry:
> *


Damn....I had free food and some drinks from a vendor down the road, but not lucky enough to get off early.. :angry: We only get off early before a holiday.


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Hi friends, I am super sick right now, I don't think I am gonna be able to make it tomorrow. I am hoping by Sunday I am halfway better so I can go and show my support. I'll get back to ya'll tomorrow....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 8 2005, 08:27 PM~4367811
> *anybody know the homie that drives the black big body cadi, got a bumper kit, knock offs and switches?  in the SW area, i see it at hi low on bellaire, i guess he works there..  its pretty clean
> i also keep seein a pink 83ish sedan deville around.
> *


IT'S ALWAYS THERE I THINK HE DOES WORK THERE HE USUALLY HAS IT PARKED WITH THE A$$ FACEING THE STREET ITS ON BELLAIRE AND SYNOTT AND I CAN NEVER READ THE CAR CLUB HE IS FROM I THINK IT STARTS WITH AN S I KNOW I AM ALL LATE RESPONDIN BUT I HATE WHEN I TRY TO REMEMBER A STREET NAME AND CAN'T :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2005, 08:29 AM~4370547
> *when will the ghost car in the background come around again? :cheesy:
> [attachmentid=380078]
> 
> ...


BOJOE :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 9 2005, 06:27 PM~4373780
> *BOJOE :biggrin:
> *


Bojoe called me a few months back b/c he wanted to repaint and lift the 64. Hes so damn cheap tho, he wanted to do it all for under 2g's :uh: I had a chrome 2 pump set up for him installed with hard lines for $1000. He said that was too much. :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 9 2005, 05:16 PM~4374135
> *Bojoe called me a few months back b/c he wanted to repaint and lift the 64. Hes so damn cheap tho, he wanted to do it all for under 2g's :uh: I had a chrome 2 pump set up for him installed with hard lines for $1000. He said that was too much. :uh:  :uh:
> *



He said he didn't have the $$$ at the time when that deal came thru. Talk to him on Sunday still has the same plans just waiting on the sale of his GTO..He has the 64 at home and was going to get his tag this week so he can drive it..He told he still wants that deal but I told him u don't talk to that person anymore..Then I asked Kenny to do it and he agreed, but that was like 6months ago :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Dec 9 2005, 04:25 PM~4373762
> *IT'S ALWAYS THERE I THINK HE DOES WORK THERE HE USUALLY HAS IT PARKED WITH THE A$$ FACEING THE STREET ITS ON BELLAIRE AND SYNOTT AND I CAN NEVER READ THE CAR CLUB HE IS FROM I THINK IT STARTS WITH AN S I KNOW I AM ALL LATE RESPONDIN BUT I HATE WHEN I TRY TO REMEMBER A STREET NAME AND CAN'T :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *



Yeah he started his own club but I can't remember the name..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup 214


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP 713


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP 832


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP 281


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 9 2005, 10:26 PM~4375184
> *sup 214
> *


sup :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ZUP ZUP it's friday didnt expect anybody here


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

so when is that candy caddy out?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 9 2005, 10:45 PM~4375310
> *so when is that candy caddy out?
> *


THAT WAS A GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP 318


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

the box iz all washed up with no where to go so i put it back in the garage


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 9 2005, 08:46 PM~4375321
> *THAT WAS A GOOD ONE!!!
> *


the owner of the candiest caddy around wants 2 sell it , and who knows if we evr get 2 see it again , so we need an update on this other candy 1 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2005, 08:49 PM~4375347
> *the box iz all washed up with no where to go so i put it back in the garage
> *


oh man,? we need a cruising spot DESPERATELY!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yizzzzzzzzerrrrrrrrr


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 9 2005, 10:45 PM~4375310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 9 2005, 08:53 PM~4375380
> *Mine?  Soon
> :scrutinize:
> *


COOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

im gone see yall later


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sorry slim ama have 2 take ur singature away, well just the bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dont worry they'll come down

































after the back bumper drags the ground :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

thinking about moving 2 DALLAS couse thers more cruising lowlows and less 28'' dubs, and they will call me the EX713MAN!! :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K J/K


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

NITE NITE HOMIES, GOT 2 SLEEP.. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 9 2005, 11:04 PM~4375447
> *thinking about moving 2 DALLAS couse thers more cruising lowlows and less 28'' dubs, and they will call me the EX713MAN!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  J/K  J/K
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 9 2005, 07:16 PM~4374135
> *Bojoe called me a few months back b/c he wanted to repaint and lift the 64. Hes so damn cheap tho, he wanted to do it all for under 2g's :uh: I had a chrome 2 pump set up for him installed with hard lines for $1000. He said that was too much. :uh:  :uh:
> *



yea, he is a cheap mofo at times. he always been like that though. but i guess that might have somethin to do with all the nice toys he has?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whos going to the show setup. the silver bullet will be there in her new mini skirt :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2005, 07:54 AM~4377992
> *so whos going to the show setup. the silver bullet will be there in her new mini skirt  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 10 2005, 07:12 AM~4378006
> *:biggrin:
> *


is the coupe gonna be there


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

YEP


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 10 2005, 10:19 AM~4378529
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 10 2005, 10:34 AM~4378196
> *YEP
> *


  too bad i cant take mine.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 10 2005, 12:19 PM~4378993
> * too bad i cant take mine.
> *


WHAT KIND OF UNITY IS THAT?????


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 10 2005, 02:19 PM~4378993
> * too bad i cant take mine.
> *


let me take it for you. jus playen. i cant take mine either i have a lot of things to do today.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## BACKYARDPROMOTIONS (Dec 2, 2004)

YOU DO THE SAME....FOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 10 2005, 04:23 PM~4379448
> *let me take it for you. jus playen. i cant take mine either i have a lot of things to do today.
> *


Mine is all taken apart


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 9 2005, 09:13 PM~4375508
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

anybody selling sum 13" knokoffs? crhome ,painted, whatever :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

was that when i was doing burn outs in the drive way :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 04:05 AM~4382288
> *was that when i was doing burn outs in the drive way  :uh:
> *


I think you should put some vouges on your daytons and do some burnin out :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2005, 02:18 AM~4382316
> *I think you should put some vouges on your daytons and do some burnin out :uh:
> *


i burn rubber, but not tires


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: Off to sleep...see you all Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

someone has 2 64's at a muffler or brake shop on richmond bout half mile from premire auto body & paint,i think the blue 1 is a convertible and the orange 1 is a hard top and i must say they're clean as hell.!!!
seen a silver lincoln also yesterday with a picture painted behind the back door on 3-wheel motion at a gas station on some clean shit...funny thing about houston is theirs no hills,valleys ect.all flat land but have bumpy hilly ass roads,lol i guess thats why theirs so many tire and muffler shops everywhere and just about every lincoln i see is sagging like hell in the back with busted bags......who has better margaritas then chacho's?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 11 2005, 07:04 AM~4382576
> *someone has 2 64's at a muffler or brake shop on richmond bout half mile from premire auto body & paint,i think the blue 1 is a convertible and the orange 1 is a hard top and i must say they're clean as hell.!!!
> seen a silver lincoln also yesterday with a picture painted behind the back door on 3-wheel motion at a gas station on some clean shit...funny thing about houston is theirs no hills,valleys ect.all flat land but have bumpy hilly ass roads,lol i guess thats why theirs so many tire and muffler shops everywhere and just about every lincoln i see is sagging like hell in the back with busted bags......who has better margaritas then chacho's?
> *


didnt take u long to figure that out!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2005, 08:36 PM~4380909
> *anybody selling sum 13" knokoffs? crhome ,painted, whatever :uh:
> *


i was trying to give away my daytons on here but they cleaned up so nice i think i keep them :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 11:04 AM~4382959
> *i was trying to give away my daytons on here but they cleaned up so nice i think i keep them  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 11 2005, 10:30 AM~4383066
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 11:33 AM~4383075
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm hungover :uh:  ..............what time you wanna roll


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 11 2005, 10:34 AM~4383081
> *I'm hungover :uh:   ..............what time you wanna roll
> *


rookie. dont matter 2-3?? im not in a rush


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 11 2005, 09:04 AM~4382576
> *someone has 2 64's at a muffler or brake shop on richmond bout half mile from premire auto body & paint,i think the blue 1 is a convertible and the orange 1 is a hard top and i must say they're clean as hell.!!!
> seen a silver lincoln also yesterday with a picture painted behind the back door on 3-wheel motion at a gas station on some clean shit...funny thing about houston is theirs no hills,valleys ect.all flat land but have bumpy hilly ass roads,lol i guess thats why theirs so many tire and muffler shops everywhere and just about every lincoln i see is sagging like hell in the back with busted bags......who has better margaritas then chacho's?*




i do. :biggrin: 


im fixin to roll out to the show now. see ya'll there.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

SO HOW WAS THE SHOW I DIDNT MAKE IT HAD TO WORK REAL LATE ... ANY PICS


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 11 2005, 04:45 PM~4384493
> *SO HOW WAS THE SHOW I DIDNT MAKE IT HAD TO WORK REAL LATE ... ANY PICS
> *


wasnt a big turnout but it was ok... i wasnt used to a show with out a rap group in every corner it was peacefully nice lol


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 11 2005, 08:11 PM~4385225
> *wasnt a big turnout but it was ok... i wasnt used to a show with out a rap group in every corner it was peacefully nice lol
> *


yea i heard there could have beem more rides but oh well ... any pics


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 11 2005, 09:11 PM~4385225
> *wasnt a big turnout but it was ok... i wasnt used to a show with out a rap group in every corner it was peacefully nice lol
> *



hahahahah...yea, you are right. it was quiet. but cool. if i had a ride, i woulda showed. to everybody that has one and didnt show and did nothing today :uh:



p.s., not callin anyone out cus i dont even have a car


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2005, 09:06 PM~4385654
> *hahahahah...yea, you are right.  it was quiet.  but cool.  if i had a ride, i woulda showed.  to everybody that has one and didnt show and did nothing today :uh:
> p.s., not callin anyone out cus i dont even have a car
> *


well i did not make the show but my ride was still there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2005, 08:06 PM~4385654
> *hahahahah...yea, you are right.  it was quiet.  but cool.  if i had a ride, i woulda showed.  to everybody that has one and didnt show and did nothing today :uh:
> p.s., not callin anyone out cus i dont even have a car
> *



Damn 4got to call u b4 u went to the show :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2005, 10:12 PM~4385693
> *Damn 4got to call u b4 u went to the show :angry:
> *



i was there foo'! walked around a couple times then sat on our ass's and watched the show.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

good show, but could have had more support, but overall it was cool.........nice and quiet


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 11 2005, 09:29 PM~4385845
> *good show, but could have had more support, but overall it was cool.........nice and quiet
> *


any pics


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i took a camera, had it in my pocket but didnt take any pics


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 11 2005, 09:30 PM~4385854
> *any pics
> *


the ones i have are on my phone, and for some reason my program isn't letting me DL onto my computer


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2005, 09:32 PM~4385874
> *i took a camera, had it in my pocket but didnt take any pics
> *


yea thats how it happens sometimes lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 11 2005, 10:33 PM~4385885
> *yea thats how it happens sometimes lol
> *



i even take my mini dvd cam when i hit the shows, didnt even take that. man i had james coney island on my mind all day :biggrin: 


im gettin too fat :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2005, 10:32 PM~4385874
> *i took a camera, had it in my pocket but didnt take any pics
> *


All that gas is getting to your head


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2005, 10:40 PM~4385938
> *All that gas is getting to your head
> *



LOL shut the hell up foo'!! your one to talk about stinky gas rotten egg boy. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2005, 10:41 PM~4385944
> *LOL shut the hell up foo'!!  your one to talk about stinky gas rotten egg boy. :angry:
> *


At least it’s not affecting my memory!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2005, 10:44 PM~4385974
> *At least it’s not affecting my memory!! :cheesy:
> *



it is, thats why you dont remember my #  







just fuckin with ya  .


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2005, 10:46 PM~4385993
> *it is, thats why you dont remember my #
> just fuckin with ya  .
> *


713-24 :0 - :0 :0  2



:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2005, 10:50 PM~4386022
> *713-24 :0 - :0  :0   2
> :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2005, 09:50 PM~4386022
> *713-24 :0 - :0  :0   2
> :biggrin:
> *


mike jones


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 11 2005, 10:53 PM~4386039
> *mike jones
> *




WHO?!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 11 2005, 10:53 PM~4386039
> *mike jones
> *


281-330-8004 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2005, 10:55 PM~4386065
> *281-330-8004 :biggrin:
> *



thats the number to my benz, you need the number to maybach :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2005, 10:56 PM~4386073
> *thats the number to my benz, you need the number to maybach :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

another pic from the show


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2005, 11:03 PM~4386134
> *:cheesy:
> *




ahhhhhh you beat me to it :biggrin: 

heros in a half shell TURTLE POWER


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Resize :biggrin: 



[attachmentid=382817]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mannn hold uppp


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=382830]
[attachmentid=382828]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 11:25 PM~4386270
> *mannn hold uppp
> *


That mafukka is *SWANGIN* 4 real.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 10:25 PM~4386270
> *mannn hold uppp
> *


MC with a Cadi front end


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=382845]
[attachmentid=382841]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=382851]
[attachmentid=382848]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=382856]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn u can see my burnt out headlight :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 11:59 PM~4386461
> *damn u can see my burnt out headlight  :uh:
> *


Oh shit, and that is a burnt out T-3 highbeam...Thats a costly bulb. 

I have a couple T-3's here in working order.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 10:59 PM~4386461
> *damn u can see my burnt out headlight  :uh:
> *


right :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its only brightlights who needs brightlights


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 11:09 PM~4386528
> *its only brightlights who needs brightlights
> *


true true true


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Some of my pics from todays show..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=382979]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=382988]


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

quit putting giant size posters john. we aint that blind


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 11 2005, 10:45 PM~4386777
> *quit putting giant size posters john. we aint that blind
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THE TEXANS LOST!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

If I ever need a TAXI im gonna call this one! :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 11 2005, 11:51 PM~4386801
> *THE TEXANS LOST!!!
> *


oh well look at the bright side 1st round draft pick here we come :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WONDER HOW MUCH DOES THE TAXI CHARGE? IS IT EXTRA IF HE HITS THE HYDROS?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Sup everybody latinkustoms4ever, Lord Goofy, 713diva, capriceman75 :wave:



So capriceman75 how do you like H-Town so far


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 11 2005, 11:51 PM~4386801
> *THE TEXANS LOST!!!
> *


Damn and I was hoping on get some free coffee tomorrow at Chevron


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 12 2005, 12:18 AM~4386910
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup homie, how you been


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 12 2005, 12:19 AM~4386912
> *sup homie, how you been
> *


IM COOL JUST WORKING


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 12 2005, 12:22 AM~4386924
> *IM COOL JUST WORKING
> *


I feel yah, gotta make that feria, I just got off work like 20 mins. ago


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup magic?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 10:59 PM~4386461
> *damn u can see my burnt out headlight  :uh:
> *


 Hey would you be interested in buying a set of T-3 headlights? Brand new in box.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2005, 10:06 PM~4385654
> *hahahahah...yea, you are right.  it was quiet.  but cool.  if i had a ride, i woulda showed.  to everybody that has one and didnt show and did nothing today :uh:
> p.s., not callin anyone out cus i dont even have a car
> *


rolled up to it but didn't want to pay $7 to park, soo rolled away from it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2005, 08:44 AM~4387758
> *rolled up to it but didn't want to pay $7 to park, soo rolled away from it.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up Houston ridaz...I got some pics on my club website from yestardays show...so check them out and drop a line on our guestbook...
*WWW.EMPIRECARCLUB.COM*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2005, 07:44 AM~4387758
> *rolled up to it but didn't want to pay $7 to park, soo rolled away from it.
> *


 :twak: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 12 2005, 01:55 AM~4387278
> *Hey would you be interested in buying a set of T-3 headlights? Brand new in box.
> *


im cool for now maybe after christmas


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Well das coo let me know if you still interested.After the holidays.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHY THE HELL DID YOU LEAVE SO EARLY, PAT?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Couldn't stand you I guess 




































J/K


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 12 2005, 11:53 AM~4388360
> *Couldn't stand you I guess
> J/K
> *



THATS OK. NO ONE CAN. :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 12 2005, 10:53 AM~4388360
> *Couldn't stand you I guess
> J/K
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






it got kinda dull and i was hungry


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

What yall boyz doin?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 12 2005, 10:16 AM~4388511
> *What yall boyz doin?
> *


wut you doing......Marcos dont pay u to be on the computer! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

marco pays?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So Houston..i havent heard any events coming up ..so what do all you think bout hittin up MacGregor,Mason....or Airline...on Sundays???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 12 2005, 03:55 AM~4387278
> *Hey would you be interested in buying a set of T-3 headlights? Brand new in box.
> *


How much for a full set of 4. High's and Low's. Please PM me with price. Thanks.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 12 2005, 11:16 AM~4388511
> *What yall boyz doin?
> *


U at the crib or Marcustoms?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hex weres my pic from yestarday?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 12 2005, 01:14 PM~4388843
> *marco pays?? :biggrin:
> *



DAMN!! :cheesy: 

ASS.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 12 2005, 12:22 PM~4388886
> *Hex weres my pic from yestarday?
> *


ahah its at home....i havent edited yet


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 12 2005, 12:57 PM~4389138
> *DAMN!! :cheesy:
> 
> ASS.
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 12 2005, 12:48 AM~4387037
> *sup magic?
> *


sup Firme


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2005, 03:00 PM~4389991
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: is the coast clear :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2005, 03:00 PM~4389991
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Just came back from Los Angeles, Had a great time, will post more pics later, need some sleep. :tongue:  Hope that the Car Show, Toy Drive, went firme. Laters


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 12 2005, 03:14 PM~4390445
> *Just came back from Los Angeles, Had a great time, will post more pics later, need some sleep. :tongue:    Hope that the Car Show, Toy Drive, went firme. Laters
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 12 2005, 11:16 AM~4388850
> *So Houston..i havent heard any events coming up ..so what do all you think bout hittin up MacGregor,Mason....or Airline...on Sundays???*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 12 2005, 04:25 PM~4390522
> *
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 11 2005, 10:35 PM~4386333
> *[attachmentid=382856]
> *


hey kenny the car was looking good, first time i really got a chance to look at it close......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 12 2005, 04:28 PM~4391031
> *hey kenny the car was looking good, first time i really got a chance to look at it close......
> *


thanks chief


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Sup peeps.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Dec 11 2005, 11:17 PM~4386904
> *Damn and I was hoping on get some free coffee tomorrow at Chevron
> *


EXXON :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2005, 06:44 AM~4387758
> *rolled up to it but didn't want to pay $7 to park, soo rolled away from it.
> *



The curve was FREE!!!! No parking meter on the weekend :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 12 2005, 07:35 PM~4391399
> *The curve was FREE!!!! No parking meter on the weekend :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so what does everyone think about mcgregor park this weekend?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 12 2005, 07:56 PM~4391552
> *so what does everyone think about mcgregor park this weekend?
> *



i want to go and climb on the new jungle gym they installed...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 12 2005, 07:59 PM~4391576
> *i want to go and climb on the new jungle gym they installed...
> *


lecab is apart so i'll just have to bolt the daytons on the bigbody


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

omg!!!
[attachmentid=383858]
[attachmentid=383859]
[attachmentid=383860]


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2005, 09:06 PM~4392320
> *omg!!!
> [attachmentid=383858]
> [attachmentid=383859]
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 12 2005, 08:40 PM~4392515
> *:0
> *


yup yup.. its time


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Make us proud.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 12 2005, 08:47 PM~4392584
> *Make us proud.
> *


i always do... but who us...who me u, mike, los, mister, ness,dre..... who else.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Every one.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 12 2005, 08:50 PM~4392612
> *Every one.
> *


oo i though u meant da so called club.. lol.. just fuckin around tho


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up big john....u get my message?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 12 2005, 10:36 PM~4392898
> *what up big john....u get my message?
> *


yea i got it


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 12 2005, 10:39 PM~4392927
> *yea i got it
> *


cool cool, yea didnt see ya at the show.....were u workin?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 12 2005, 10:48 PM~4392967
> *cool cool, yea didnt see ya at the show.....were u workin?
> *


yea jus tryin to stack sum paper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 12 2005, 09:48 PM~4392967
> *cool cool, yea didnt see ya at the show.....were u workin?
> *


ha, working :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 12 2005, 11:16 AM~4388850
> *So Houston..i havent heard any events coming up ..so what do all you think bout hittin up MacGregor,Mason....or Airline...on Sundays???
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2005, 08:06 PM~4392320
> *omg!!!
> [attachmentid=383858]
> [attachmentid=383859]
> ...


 :around:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 12 2005, 10:52 PM~4392998
> *yea jus tryin to stack sum paper
> *


i hear u on that brother....tryin to do the same thing so that i can do the truck up...hopefully having it painted in feburary


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 12 2005, 09:59 PM~4393041
> *:around:
> *


yea... i did it... it was fun while it lasted.. didnt wanna break 2 much


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2005, 10:01 PM~4393055
> *yea... i did it... it was fun while it lasted.. didnt wanna break 2 much
> *


I can only imagin whats up your selve...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 12 2005, 10:07 PM~4393085
> *I can only imagin whats up your selve...
> *


lol alot... just wait and see


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Kicked it with my homies at my boyz new Tattoo shop in Orange County Califaz....


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 13 2005, 02:29 AM~4393943
> *
> *


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 13 2005, 01:30 AM~4393950
> *:0
> *



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thats some bad ass art work. That Mr. Cartoon and Fonzy do some bad ass shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 12 2005, 07:35 PM~4391399
> *The <s>curve</s> curb was FREE!!!! No parking meter on the weekend :twak:
> *


No shit sherlock, didn't want to leave the truck on the curb.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 13 2005, 02:29 AM~4393943
> *
> *


bad ass pics.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 13 2005, 03:29 AM~4393943
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:0 More pics


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 13 2005, 10:02 AM~4394981
> *:0 More pics
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 13 2005, 11:04 AM~4394986
> *
> *


Sweet. I'd like to get one of those for the crib :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

A picture of a true Rock N Roll Star's last resting spot. "Ritchie Valens"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 09:07 AM~4395003
> *Sweet. I'd like to get one of those for the crib :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 10:07 AM~4395003
> *Sweet. I'd like to get one of those for the crib :biggrin:
> *


Let me know which one you want, not cheap, but they are one of a kind...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dena why wasnt the fleetwood at the show sunday...i thought it was gonna bust out in dallas of LAST YEAR :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 10:15 AM~4395034
> *hey dena why wasnt the fleetwood at the show sunday...i thought it was gonna bust out in dallas of LAST YEAR  :uh:
> *



:0 






























i gotta take a dump.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 11:21 AM~4395061
> *:0
> i gotta take a dump.
> *


 :cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 13 2005, 11:12 AM~4395024
> *Let me know which one you want, not cheap, but they are one of a kind...
> *


 :0 You got any more pics?!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 11:15 AM~4395034
> *hey dena why wasnt the fleetwood at the show sunday...i thought it was gonna bust out in dallas of LAST YEAR  :uh:
> *


like I said before ... it takes time to get to that other level ... what you got under your hood?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy: who modeled for it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 09:40 AM~4395143
> *like I said before ... it takes time to get to that other level ... what you got under your hood?
> 
> 
> ...


swing by the crib after the holidays and i will show you what i got under the hood. 

and it wont be some cheesy mural only chrome  





:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 11:00 AM~4395247
> *swing by the crib after the holidays and i will show you what i got under the hood.
> 
> and it wont be some cheesy mural only chrome
> ...




:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 12:00 PM~4395247
> *swing by the crib after the holidays and i will show you what i got under the hood.
> 
> and it wont be some cheesy mural only chrome
> ...


that "cheesy" mural is just the icing on top of my gold and chrome engraved and candy cake .... I hope you get a pair of sunglasses for Christmas ... see you after the holidays


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 11:13 AM~4395357
> *that "cheesy" mural is just the icing on top of my gold and chrome engraved and candy cake .... I hope you get a pair of sunglasses for Christmas ... see you after the holidays
> *



daaayyyyyuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


some shit talkin in htown :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mmmmmm... I like gold and chrome engraved candy cake 

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 10:13 AM~4395357
> *that "cheesy" mural is just the icing on top of my gold and chrome engraved and candy cake .... I hope you get a pair of sunglasses for Christmas ... see you after the holidays
> *


i know you just didnt challenge me to a chrome plating contest. cause i will go to all extremes to make sure you lose.  




:0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 11:26 AM~4395484
> *i know you just didnt challenge me to a chrome plating contest. cause i will go to all extremes to make sure you lose.
> :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:0 and it escalates....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 10:26 AM~4395490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :0  and it escalates....
> *


she must have bumped her head bouncing around in that hard top


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 11:28 AM~4395501
> *she must have bumped her head bouncing around in that hard top
> *






hahahhahhahhhahhahhahaa :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 13 2005, 12:26 PM~4395484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, when I was ROllin' down 288 with my A/C on full blast ... bbbrrrr it's cold


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 11:49 AM~4395618
> *Bring it on buddy ... cause I've got my own personal engraver  ... :0
> yeah, when I was ROllin' down 288 with my A/C on full blast ... bbbrrrr it's cold
> *




this could get *really* good :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 10:49 AM~4395618
> *Bring it on buddy ... cause I've got my own personal engraver  ... :0
> yeah, when I was ROllin' down 288 with my A/C on full blast ... bbbrrrr it's cold
> *




set the deadline


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh i forgot a dremel tool doesnt count as your own personal engraver


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 11:52 AM~4395632
> *oh i forgot a dremel tool doesnt count as your own personal engraver
> *




i love this guys sarcasm.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 13 2005, 12:52 PM~4395628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me talk to HIM (my personal engraver) about that deadline and I'll let you know ... dremel tool ... ha .... you ain't ready Kenneth ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I say we put the caddy vs the impala one weekend at macgregor park and let the audience decide which one is the best of the two. put a ballot box in the middle.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 11:55 AM~4395645
> *I say we put the caddy vs the impala one weekend at macgregor park and let the audience decide which one is the best of the two.  put a ballot box in the middle.
> *




good idea, i'm biased though :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 12:59 PM~4395662
> *good idea, i'm biased though :biggrin:
> *


don't be a chicken, vote for one. :uh: no one will know who voted what.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 12:00 PM~4395671
> *don't be a chicken, vote for one.  :uh:  no one will know who voted what.
> *



[attachmentid=384436]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 13 2005, 10:12 AM~4395024
> *Let me know which one you want, not cheap, but they are one of a kind...
> *


I am digging that skull one...how big are they and how "not cheap" are they?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 10:40 AM~4395143
> *like I said before ... it takes time to get to that other level ... what you got under your hood?
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty phot-realistic face on that mural...I seen some good ones but that is tight!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks  I got a couple more "cheesy" murals on my trunk, too ... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 12:24 PM~4395839
> *Thanks   I got a couple more "cheesy" murals on my trunk, too ... :biggrin:
> *


have you shown the rest of the car to anybody? im curious to see it :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 01:27 PM~4395859
> *have you shown the rest of the car to anybody?  im curious to see it :0
> *


Nope. Nobody's seen it since it came back from Corpus


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 12:28 PM~4395866
> *Nope.  Nobody's seen it since it came back from Corpus
> *




 











watch out kenny :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 11:51 AM~4395624
> *this could get really good :biggrin:
> *


Hey nice play by play :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would do the vote thing but shes not ready, prolly wont be until about another year by then i will have sold my 64 and started on my 59 :0  



"let me talk to my engraver" :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 11:27 AM~4395859
> *have you shown the rest of the car to anybody?  im curious to see it :0
> *


she still needs the rest of the car :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 12:24 PM~4395839
> *Thanks   I got a couple more "cheesy" murals on my trunk, too ... :biggrin:
> *


I cant see too well but do those have a photo-realsitic look to them...they look like a bit of comic style art as well...I do like though!! Kinda reminds me of the exotic comic book female characters from Image comics like Witchblade and the like. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 12:41 PM~4395936
> *she still needs the rest of the car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




like i said, i love this guys sarcasm :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 01:39 PM~4395927
> *i would do the vote thing but shes not ready, prolly wont be until about another year by then i will have sold my 64 and started on my 59  :0
> "let me talk to my engraver"  :uh:
> *


LOL ... I don't need another year, Kenneth ... but I'm going to make damn sure my shit is put together right ...  




> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 01:41 PM~4395936
> *she still needs the rest of the car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You ain't ready for my level ... your shoes don't even match your outfit .... now mine on the other hand ...  I don't think I need to post any more pics after this ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

<s>red X</s> works now. nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 01:22 PM~4396249
> *LOL ... I don't need another year, Kenneth ...  but I'm going to make damn sure my shit is put together right ...
> You ain't ready for my level ... your shoes don't even match your outfit .... now mine on the other hand ...   I don't think I need to post any more pics after this ...
> *





:0 


mayne hol' up





say girl, you're gettin paid too much at that firm :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 02:22 PM~4396249
> *LOL ... I don't need another year, Kenneth ...  but I'm going to make damn sure my shit is put together right ...
> You ain't ready for my level ... your shoes don't even match your outfit .... now mine on the other hand ...   I don't think I need to post any more pics after this ...
> *



When I grow up... I want to be a baller like Dena...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 10:21 AM~4395061
> *:0
> i gotta take a dump.
> *


:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 13 2005, 01:26 PM~4396273
> *When I grow up... I want to be a baller like Dena...
> 
> 
> *




thats wut im talm' bout :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 02:25 PM~4396269
> *:0
> mayne hol' up
> say girl, you're gettin paid too much at that firm :angry:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2005, 01:26 PM~4396274
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:
> *






cuando no, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 13 2005, 02:26 PM~4396273
> *When I grow up... I want to be a baller like Dena...
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wait, i am grown up, and still broke.

DAMMIT MAN.





if i had $100 for every time i took a dump, i'd be donald trump


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 02:30 PM~4396295
> *wait, i am grown up, and still broke.
> 
> DAMMIT MAN.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im gettin tired of this legal biz, too much paperwork. this firm does have its perks, like comin in at 10am and still getting paid for a full 8 hours.

but i like money too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 01:29 PM~4396289
> *cuando no, huh? :biggrin:
> *


hahaha!! for real. one of your fave topics. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 01:22 PM~4396249
> *You ain't ready for my level ... your shoes don't even match your outfit .... now mine on the other hand ...   I don't think I need to post any more pics after this ...
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 


i remember seeing those in dallas. they look better in person.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2005, 01:33 PM~4396318
> *hahaha!! for real. one of your fave topics.  :biggrin:
> *





for realz :uh: cant help it though. the bathroom is down the hall and around this corner right, but the entire wall is a glass window, floor to ceiling. and theres some hotties that work in there and they see me goin to the #2 room and they see me comin out.


they know if i take 30 minutes n shit :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 02:30 PM~4396295
> *wait, i am grown up, and still broke.
> 
> DAMMIT MAN.
> ...


get an education


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 12:22 PM~4396249
> *LOL ... I don't need another year, Kenneth ...  but I'm going to make damn sure my shit is put together right ...
> You ain't ready for my level ... your shoes don't even match your outfit .... now mine on the other hand ...   I don't think I need to post any more pics after this ...
> *


you braggin about those china rims get with the real buy some Ds


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 01:35 PM~4396340
> *get an education
> *



i dont have the patience for school. tried it 3 times already. always go for a semester and then stop. besides, cant think of anything really that i want to do that requires college.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 02:38 PM~4396376
> *i dont have the patience for school.  tried it 3 times already.  always go for a semester and then stop.  besides, cant think of anything really that i want to do that requires college.
> *


http://www.ebay.com


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 01:36 PM~4396359
> *you braggin about those china rims get with the real buy some Ds
> *




OUCH!! he's back with a vengeance :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 02:36 PM~4396359
> *you braggin about those china rims get with the real buy some Ds
> *


matching candy paint on my rims ... that's real ... cheap paint job with no-matching rims ... that's wanksta ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 01:39 PM~4396385
> *http://www.ebay.com
> *



:twak: smartass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 02:41 PM~4396399
> *:twak:  smartass.
> *


???

i'm about to sell a lot of my stuff off on ebay.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 12:40 PM~4396393
> *matching candy paint on my rims ... that's real ... cheap paint job with no-matching rims ...  that's wanksta ...
> *


if u serious about your game you would have sold that 1993 fleetwood non lt1 car and bumped it up a notch knowwwhatttimsayyyinnn


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 01:42 PM~4396409
> *???
> 
> i'm about to sell a lot of my stuff off on ebay.
> *



i already sold all my extras and my personal stash. made some good feria, wish i had more stuff


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets see which is WORTH MORE. i can get 18k for mine anyday what can u get for that fleewood.10 k on a good day


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 01:43 PM~4396413
> *if u serious about your game you would have sold that 1993 fleetwood non lt1 car and bumped it up a notch knowwwhatttimsayyyinnn
> *




so...........when's the showdown :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 12:44 PM~4396427
> *so...........when's the showdown :biggrin:
> *


soon as she puts that rag-a-lac together and brings it to south main


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 02:43 PM~4396416
> *i already sold all my extras and my personal stash.  made some good feria, wish i had more stuff
> *


i'll ring you up laters.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 01:35 PM~4396337
> *for realz :uh:  cant help it though.  the bathroom is down the hall and around this corner right, but the entire wall is a glass window, floor to ceiling.  and theres some hotties that work in there and they see me goin to the #2 room and they see me comin out.
> they know if i take 30 minutes n shit :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 01:45 PM~4396438
> *soon as she puts that rag-a-lac together and brings it to south main
> *





:0 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this is great.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

makes the day go by alot faster!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 13 2005, 01:51 PM~4396539
> *makes the day go by alot faster!!!
> *




hey put up a page in spokes and juice "The Texas Showdown"


:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just let me know the deadline and make sure u can make it first deno...how many months you need oct of 2006???? or 2007??? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'M GOING TO SHUT YOU UP ONCE AND FOR ALL KENNETH ... AND I'M SURE A LOT OF PEOPLE WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT HAPPEN ... :roflmao:  IT'S ON BRO ...  YOU GOT YOURSELF A CHALLENGE .... I AIN'T NEVA SCURRED ....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 02:52 PM~4396547
> *hey put up a page in spokes and juice "The Texas Showdown"
> :0
> *



Its done...

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

OOHHH SHIIITTT!!!!!!!!


its officially on folks, you heard right here on LAYMEITLOW.COM FIRST!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





BE THERE OR BE SQUARE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 13 2005, 01:58 PM~4396594
> *Its done...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *





 


























place your bets now.........i've got the pool started :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 12:54 PM~4396561
> *I'M GOING TO SHUT YOU UP ONCE AND FOR ALL KENNETH ... AND I'M SURE A LOT OF PEOPLE WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT HAPPEN ... :roflmao:   IT'S ON BRO ...   YOU GOT YOURSELF A CHALLENGE .... I AIN'T NEVA SCURRED ....
> *


dont sing it bring it

you still havent said a deadline lets make it feb 1st. is that enuff time??? it is for me!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 02:09 PM~4396701
> *dont sing it bring it
> 
> you still havent said a deadline lets make it feb 1st. is that enuff time??? it is for me!!!
> *




:0 

the fans need a solid date for this square off :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 03:09 PM~4396701
> *dont sing it bring it
> 
> you still havent said a deadline lets make it feb 1st. is that enuff time??? it is for me!!!
> *


nah, i'll be in dallas  

Feb 1st falls on a wednesday, need to make it on the 5th.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 01:29 PM~4396293
> *:biggrin:
> *


Dang Baller!!! ur firm need any computer techs?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

speakin' of ballerz, i see liv4farts lurkin :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Even my niece is ballin bigger than me!! 
[attachmentid=384513]
:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 13 2005, 02:40 PM~4397014
> *Even my niece is ballin bigger than me!!
> [attachmentid=384513]
> *




:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 02:42 PM~4397020
> *:0
> *


Its an old photoshop from offtopic....justdeez found it cause I was talking about it at Sundays show. The ex posted it and I think Spanky or someone photochopped it. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 13 2005, 02:40 PM~4397014
> *Even my niece is ballin bigger than me!!
> [attachmentid=384513]
> :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 03:36 PM~4396938
> *speakin' of ballerz, i see liv4farts lurkin :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: 



















I was just thinkin how much I love rollin in my CADILLAC with its WORKING convetible top and COLD ac!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

are you gettin in on the showdown between lonestar and ex214girl??

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 04:04 PM~4397334
> *are you gettin in on the showdown between lonestar and ex214girl??
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Naw they have me beat! but I hope to have a nice long driveway near Memorial after the first of the year (if things go as planned).  We can use it to compaire and contrast the 3 cars :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 03:10 PM~4397407
> *Naw they have me beat! but I hope to have a nice long driveway near Memorial after the first of the year (if things go as planned).  We can use it to compaire and contrast the 3 cars :cheesy:
> *




BALLER.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 04:12 PM~4397423
> *BALLER.
> 
> *


Didnt I show you the house i wanted????

I almost sold the Lecab......... But I couldnt bring myself to do that......... So the house has taken longer


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 03:15 PM~4397442
> *Didnt I show you the house i wanted????
> 
> I almost sold the Lecab......... But I couldnt bring myself to do that......... So the house has taken longer
> *




is it the same one with the fenced in driveway/garage deal?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and, you'd be kickin yourself in the head for me if you sold the lecab. i kick myself in the nutts everyday for sellin the tray to get my house. i could of figured another way to get the cash i needed, jus wasnt thinkin clearly. havin em both you'd be totally happy.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 04:16 PM~4397451
> *is it the same one with the fenced in driveway/garage deal?
> *


yup. Holds 6 cars behind the gate. and 3 more in the driveway :cheesy: 
3 bed room 3200 sqft.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 04:18 PM~4397467
> *and, you'd be kickin yourself in the head for me if you sold the lecab.  i kick myself in the nutts everyday for sellin the tray to get my house.  i could of figured another way to get the cash i needed, jus wasnt thinkin clearly.  havin em both you'd be totally happy.
> *


yeah but if I sold the Lecab my house payments would be ALOT less.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 03:27 PM~4397561
> *yeah but if I sold the Lecab my house payments would be ALOT less.
> *




3200sq ft. see u a baller. mine is 2100sqft. AND i gotta fix shit and i live in the hood.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 03:29 PM~4397582
> *3200sq ft.  see u a baller.  mine is 2100sqft. AND i gotta fix shit and i live in the hood.
> *




more white folks = more money and i cant afford to live there


more my folks = getto and i can afford to live there :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 04:25 PM~4397534
> *yup. Holds 6 cars behind the gate. and 3 more in the driveway :cheesy:
> 3 bed room 3200 sqft.
> *


 :0 That's what I'm talmbout!! Nice!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and then, my girl suckered me with the idea of "hey we can do some remodeling together"...ya right. i sold my car and I'M fixing the house with MY money....if i'd have known that, i would have opted for something smaller and already nice. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Dec 13 2005, 04:30 PM~4397601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cars come 2nd to a tight ass pad


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 04:37 PM~4397678
> *Shut up!! there are plenty of non-white folks in my area. But there are lotsa old folks.
> Cars come 2nd to a tight ass pad
> *


Thats for you OGT Latin :biggrin: Ass pad......!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 03:37 PM~4397678
> *Shut up!! there are plenty of non-white folks in my area. But there are lotsa old folks.
> 
> 
> ...




i dunno man, after experienceing it first hand......... i think i'd rather have a modest home with a nice car in the garage. i dont need a luxury mansion or anything even big. i just sleep there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 04:39 PM~4397703
> *i dunno man, after experienceing it first hand.........  i think i'd rather have a modest home with a nice car in the garage.  i dont need a luxury mansion or anything even big.  i just sleep there.
> *


I want a place in a good area that will appreciate and if I decide to sell in 5 years i'll triple my money.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 03:43 PM~4397739
> *I want a place in a good area that will appreciate and if I decide to sell in 5 years i'll triple my money.
> *



wise choice....if you can afford it, which i cant


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 04:48 PM~4397759
> *wise choice....if you can afford it, which i cant
> *


I cant, just have to sell off some of my toys... The big body the 85 coupe ect ect......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 03:54 PM~4397823
> *I cant, just have to sell off some of my toys... The big body the 85 coupe ect ect......
> *




sounds like you got the 'bojoe syndrome' ie: too many toys :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 04:39 PM~4397696
> *Thats for you OGT Latin :biggrin: Ass pad......!
> *


you never answered my text the other day? would you take me to court?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 04:05 PM~4397910
> *you never answered my text the other day?  would you take me to court?
> *





OVER AN ASS PAD??? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 05:14 PM~4398027
> *OVER AN ASS PAD??? :0
> *


No, over chingasos. lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 04:14 PM~4398032
> *No, over chingasos.  lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 05:14 PM~4398032
> *No, over chingasos.  lol
> *


you just dont have a clue do u???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 05:22 PM~4398113
> *you just dont have a clue do u???
> *


clue over what?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

QUE?????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 05:24 PM~4398140
> *clue over what?
> *


 :uh: 1st off your on paper so you wouldn’t take a chance threatening someone.
2nd your not so stupid to do it via PM..... This shows a crime and or stupidity. Get my drift?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

drama.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 05:29 PM~4398220
> *:uh: 1st off your on paper so you wouldn’t take a chance threatening someone.
> 2nd your not so stupid to do it via PM..... This shows a crime and or stupidity. Get my drift?
> *


no, it is called clowning, and i have no reason to throwdown with you. just joking with you since you replied to someone of taking them to court. if you can't joke around, then we got some issues O.G.T.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh: cmon ladies


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 05:31 PM~4398241
> *no, it is called clowning, and i have no reason to throwdown with you.  just joking with you since you replied to someone of taking them to court.  if you can't joke around, then we got some issues  O.G.T.
> *


I never said anything about court...... I dont know what you've been told but if you want the straight up gods honest truth then call me..... 
Latin, you have always been a cool dude in my book. I know your joking around and im not mad at you. Im just sick of stupid ass people that fucking act as if their still in the 6th grade!!!
Anybody that knows me knows what kinda person I am. I never start shit and I'm always there to help anyone. Well almost anyone...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 04:37 PM~4398298
> *I never said anything about court...... I dont know what you've been told but if you want the straight up gods honest truth then call me.....
> Latin, you have always been a cool dude in my book. I know your joking around and im not mad at you. Im just sick of stupid ass people that fucking act as if their still in the 6th grade!!!
> Anybody that knows me knows what kinda person I am. I never start shit and I'm always there to help anyone. Well almost anyone...
> *




:biggrin: 


j/k bro..... yea b's a straight up fool. known dat ***** for years


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 05:37 PM~4398298
> *I never said anything about court...... I dont know what you've been told but if you want the straight up gods honest truth then call me.....
> Latin, you have always been a cool dude in my book. I know your joking around and im not mad at you. Im just sick of stupid ass people that fucking act as if their still in the 6th grade!!!
> Anybody that knows me knows what kinda person I am. I never start shit and I'm always there to help anyone. Well almost anyone...
> *


No need to get defensive, you are still the #1 O.G.T. in my book :biggrin: I'm going to call you right now over something that you were suppose to get back at me with.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 05:33 PM~4398260
> *:uh:  cmon Daddies*


ok mija :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 04:41 PM~4398375
> *ok mija  :uh:
> *



ass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 05:42 PM~4398380
> *ass.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm about to go drop a patrick brb


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 05:39 PM~4398324
> *:biggrin:
> j/k bro.....  yea b's a straight up fool.  known dat ***** for years
> *


I guess some people think im a white boy chump new to the game. I was doing tuck-n-roll intieriors back in 93 and rollin cadillacs on daytons for almost as long.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 04:43 PM~4398391
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i'm about to go drop a patrick  brb
> *



nicca, i dropped a latin bomb this morning, so wut it dew??? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 04:45 PM~4398400
> *I guess some people think im a white boy chump new to the game. I was doing tuck-n-roll intieriors back in 93 and rollin cadillacs on daytons for almost as long.
> *



i know that mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 05:45 PM~4398400
> *I guess some people think im a white boy chump new to the game. I was doing tuck-n-roll intieriors back in 93 and rollin cadillacs on daytons for almost as long.
> *


you referring to me?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 05:45 PM~4398403
> *nicca, i dropped a latin bomb this morning, so wut it dew??? :biggrin:
> *


i bet you it was the sh!t


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 04:48 PM~4398425
> *i bet you it was the sh!t
> *




it smelled like shit :0 i know that much, and had the consitency of mashed potatos, so i know it was a latin bomb :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 13 2005, 05:49 PM~4398442
> *it smelled like shit :0  i know that much, and had the consitency of mashed potatos, so i know it was a latin bomb :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 05:46 PM~4398411
> *you referring to me?
> *


no sir!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 05:49 PM~4398451
> *no sir!
> *


i need to step outside and have a talk with you.. brb...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 03:25 PM~4397534
> *yup. Holds 6 cars behind the gate. and 3 more in the driveway :cheesy:
> 3 bed room 3200 sqft.
> *


thats a nice ass house! thats what id want.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 04:37 PM~4397678
> *Shut up!! there are plenty of non-white folks in my area. But there are lotsa old folks.
> Cars come 2nd to a tight ass pad
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 11:24 AM~4395839
> *Thanks   I got a couple more "cheesy" murals on my trunk, too ... :biggrin:
> *



thats firme.....girl....it looks really good.... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2005, 06:47 AM~4394389
> *No shit sherlock, didn't want to leave the BANANA on the curb.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 12 2005, 03:14 PM~4390445
> *Just came back from Los Angeles, Had a great time, will post more pics later, need some sleep. :tongue:    Hope that the Car Show, Toy Drive, went firme. Laters
> *



What happened to your old club?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 13 2005, 01:30 AM~4393950
> *:0
> *



That is some nice art...Do u know how I can get some?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 09:40 AM~4395143
> *like I said before ... it takes time to get to that other level ... what you got under your hood?
> 
> 
> ...



That is freakin NICE :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 13 2005, 06:25 PM~4398743
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 02:25 PM~4397534
> *yup. Holds 6 cars behind the gate. and 3 more in the driveway :cheesy:
> 3 bed room 3200 sqft.
> *



Is that same1 u showed me?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Dec 13 2005, 06:24 PM~4398730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Thanks!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 13 2005, 05:52 PM~4398473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Thats a white girl huh? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so wassup h-town Mcgregor park sun?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

something, how bout Airline...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 12 2005, 11:16 AM~4388850
> *So Houston..i havent heard any events coming up ..so what do all you think bout hittin up MacGregor,Mason....or Airline...on Sundays???
> *


ANYTHING, !! please before i give up , and go buy a LT1 and get into hotroding :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2005, 08:50 PM~4400244
> *ANYTHING, !! please before i give up , and go buy a LT1  and get into hotroding :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ahhhhhhhhhh lol u and hotrong


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 12:22 PM~4396249
> *LOL ... I don't need another year, Kenneth ...  but I'm going to make damn sure my shit is put together right ...
> You ain't ready for my level ... your shoes don't even match your outfit .... now mine on the other hand ...   I don't think I need to post any more pics after this ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMM!!! LOTS OF BIG BALLERZ HERE :0 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ex214 i came home today and started tearing down the front end.......i hope your aint bullshittin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 01:54 PM~4397250
> *
> I was just thinkin how much I love rollin in my CADILLAC with its WORKING convetible top and COLD ac!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 08:09 PM~4400407
> *ex214 i came home today and started tearing down the front end.......i hope your aint bullshittin
> *


prove it post some pics...j/k :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 08:09 PM~4400407
> *ex214 i came home today and started tearing down the front end.......i hope your aint bullshittin
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2005, 08:34 PM~4400573
> *:0
> *



lowrider fued?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2005, 08:50 PM~4400244
> *ANYTHING, !! please before i give up , and go buy a LT1  and get into hotroding :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



nothing says you cant have a lowrider and a race car in your garage.... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 09:09 PM~4400407
> *ex214 i came home today and started tearing down the front end.......i hope your aint bullshittin
> *



hey you shoulda called, i was bored at home watchin street races on ppv :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2005, 10:09 PM~4400407
> *ex214 i came home today and started tearing down the front end.......i hope your aint bullshittin
> *


you too?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 10:11 PM~4400849
> *you too?
> *




uh oh, matchin you move for move lonestar :0 











WHO WILL BE VICTOR AND WHO WILL BE THE PUNK :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

CAKE STAR, WHERE U AT?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh yeah I remember these days. Just cus you ride low dont mean you gotta ride SSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 13 2005, 09:11 PM~4400849
> *you too?
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 14 2005, 01:43 AM~4402189
> *Oh yeah I remember these days. Just cus you ride low dont mean you gotta ride SSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *



:biggrin: THATS A MEAN LOOKING ENGINE WHAT WAS IT A SMALL BLOCK 350 IN THERE...? :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 14 2005, 02:43 AM~4402189
> *Oh yeah I remember these days. Just cus you ride low dont mean you gotta ride SSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2005, 07:40 PM~4399704
> *Wanna buy a cadillac? :biggrin:
> 
> *


sure. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 14 2005, 01:43 AM~4402189
> *Oh yeah I remember these days. Just cus you ride low dont mean you gotta ride SSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 14 2005, 12:43 AM~4402189
> *Oh yeah I remember these days. Just cus you ride low dont mean you gotta ride SSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


whos car is that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 14 2005, 01:43 AM~4402189
> *Oh yeah I remember these days. Just cus you ride low dont mean you gotta ride SSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *




reminds me of that baby blue 63 back in da day, The Predator. remember that one?? 5 feet of motor pokin out the top of the hood :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 10:56 AM~4402990
> *reminds me of that baby blue 63 back in da day, The Predator.  remember that one??  5 feet of motor pokin out the top of the hood :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 09:57 AM~4403000
> *:uh:
> *



eat me :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 08:58 AM~4403003
> *eat me  :uh:
> *


cochino


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 10:58 AM~4403003
> *eat me  :uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 10:05 AM~4403037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sign language hoe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 11:06 AM~4403057
> *sign language hoe
> *


ask your homies how much to bring a ride from dallas to houston with that flatbed. car has hydros but not working.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 10:07 AM~4403062
> *ask your homies how much to bring a ride from dallas to houston with that flatbed.  car has hydros but not working.
> *




might be kinda tough, homies workin all day weekends now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 11:12 AM~4403082
> *might be kinda tough, homies workin all day weekends now.
> *


dang. guess i got to go buy a trailer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 09:13 AM~4403089
> *dang.  guess i got to go buy a trailer.
> *


how much u give me to go get it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2005, 11:14 AM~4403094
> *how much u give me to go get it
> *


shoot me an amount. will be in late jan. full size 'vert impala.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 10:15 AM~4403097
> *shoot me in the eye.  will it be a full size rear end impalement.
> *





:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 09:15 AM~4403097
> *shoot me an amount.  will be in late jan.  full size 'vert impala.
> *


shoot me an offer!..r u gonna provide the trailer??

details on the impala rag please


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2005, 11:50 AM~4403294
> *shoot me an offer!..r u gonna provide the trailer??
> 
> details on the impala rag please
> *


 :uh: thought you had a trailer :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2005, 10:50 AM~4403294
> *shoot me an offer!..r u gonna provide the trailer??
> 
> details on the impala rag please
> *




:0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 10:51 AM~4403302
> *:uh:  thought you had a trailer  :angry:
> *




you didnt say january latina, lemme check with homeboy. he might be cool by then


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2005, 11:50 AM~4403294
> *shoot me an offer!..r u gonna provide the trailer??
> 
> details on the impala rag please
> *


'69


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 10:54 AM~4403322
> *'69
> *



anymore info? pics?? NUDES OF SOME CHIC????? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 12:01 PM~4403360
> *anymore info?  pics??  NUDES OF SOME CHIC????? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 11:05 AM~4403373
> *:cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you're givin me flashbacks.


R.I.P. "Crusty" :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 12:01 PM~4403360
> *anymore info?  pics??  NUDES OF SOME CHIC????? :biggrin:
> *


Don't have any, but i got one of your ruca in lingerie. :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 11:06 AM~4403381
> *Don't have any, but i got one of your ruca in lingerie.  :dunno:
> *




:twak: x 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999.9 1/2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 12:07 PM~4403390
> *:twak:  x 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999.9 1/2
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 11:08 AM~4403391
> *:dunno:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 12:10 PM~4403398
> *:dunno:
> *


i'd hit it :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 11:10 AM~4403401
> *i'd hit it  :dunno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



i couldnt bring myself to say it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 12:13 PM~4403413
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i couldnt bring myself to say it
> *


I knew it would make you laugh. lol

i'd have to tell her to keep her mouth shut since i wouldn't want to see el chile hitting her tonsils.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

QUE PASA RAZA? ? :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

a whole lotta nada


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 11:39 AM~4403556
> *a whole lotta nada
> *


I FEEL U ON THAT BRO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2005, 12:40 PM~4403562
> *I FEEL U ON THAT BRO
> *


trudat


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 11:06 AM~4403381
> *Don't have any, but i got one of your ruca in lingerie.  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

for those that dont venture into off topic:


*you know when you are in texas, or in particular HOUSTON when...*

you dont see any lowriders, only cars of all types on 23" and up.

when everybody you see thinks they are a rapper or superstar.

you wanna know WUT IT DEW???

when even the mexicans have corn rows and grills, and ask WUT IT DEW???

you still wear the tags on your "new" clothes.

the kid down the street spent his weeks check workin at HEB to buy some 'SACHE SHADES

when you see a SLAB and go WUT THE HELL IS THAT???

when you see a SLAB with a 5th, 6th and in some cases a 7th wheel kit, and wanna know WUT IT DEW????

when you BANG ANYTHING ON SCREW. tejano included.

a lowrider show has 25 cars and they all get 1st place cus theres too many trophies vs. cars.

when a SLAB at a lowrider show places 1st over a centerfold-style 63 Impala with the works....cus they dont know WUT IT DEW????

when people look at you funny cus you dont know WHO IS MIKE JONES???

ENJOY 
:biggrin: 

i know lonestar can appreciate this...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 10:54 AM~4403320
> *you didnt say january latina, lemme check with homeboy.  he might be cool by then
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2005, 12:54 PM~4403648
> *:roflmao:
> *


whatchulaffinatfoo?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 11:51 AM~4403625
> *for those that dont venture into off topic:
> you know when you are in texas, or in particular HOUSTON when...
> 
> ...


Hey, they talking about me?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 14 2005, 11:05 AM~4403737
> *Hey, they talking about me?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 'PRO- VAC"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey provok, talk to cutty about getting me the magazine. i'll pick it up at show palace.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 14 2005, 12:08 PM~4403754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  'PRO- VAC"
> *


Actually I work at HEB to spend my check on 13" spokes and pumps. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 14 2005, 01:11 PM~4403770
> *Actually I work at HEB to spend my check on 13" spokes and pumps.  :biggrin:
> *


Let me know about that photoshoot we talmbout tha other day ya hurd me?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 01:22 PM~4403842
> *Let me know about that photoshoot we talmbout tha other day ya hurd me?
> *



yeah let me know too...

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 14 2005, 01:24 PM~4403852
> *yeah let me know too...
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :angry: it's about his other venture. pr0n :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2005, 09:50 AM~4402957
> *whos car is that
> *


Thats Los's car before it was green, when it was black primered and with the engine it had before he put the one in it that it has now.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 12:24 PM~4403858
> *:angry:  it's about his other venture.  pr0n  :biggrin:
> *


So yall found a victim..err.. a candidate ready and willing?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 12:22 PM~4403842
> *Let me know about that photoshoot we talmbout tha other day ya hurd me?
> *


Cool. She called me last night. I will set something up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 14 2005, 01:32 PM~4403913
> *Cool. She called me last night. I will set something up.
> *


Orale. I'll take some grocery music cds for some pr0n background music. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Provok probably already has those Latin... he is the dj at HEB too...

HAHAHA...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 14 2005, 01:36 PM~4403931
> *Provok probably already has those Latin... he is the dj at HEB too...
> 
> HAHAHA...
> *


i should have waited to click on this... 

*wiping off spit and salad from the monitor*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 14 2005, 12:05 PM~4403737
> *Hey, they talking about me?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry foo', i just made all that shit up off the top of my head :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ITS FUKKIN POURING OUTSIDE.
STAY INSIDE PAT. 
DONT WANT YOU TURINING FROM
[attachmentid=385802]
TO
[attachmentid=385803]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2005, 01:11 PM~4404126
> *ITS FUKKIN POURING OUTSIDE.
> STAY INSIDE PAT.
> DONT WANT YOU TURINING FROM
> ...




stupid ass. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JUST LOOKIN OUT FOR YOU BRO. DONT EAT AFTER MIDNIGHT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2005, 01:15 PM~4404164
> *JUST LOOKIN OUT FOR YOU BRO.  DONT EAT AFTER MIDNIGHT
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:















































pizza.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:17 PM~4404183
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pizza.
> *


that does kind of look like you.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:17 PM~4404183
> *
> pizza.
> *


BOX.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 01:18 PM~4404198
> *that does kind of look like you.
> 
> 
> ...



cute n cuddly????


:scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2005, 01:19 PM~4404206
> *BOX.
> *



ultimate cheese w/bacon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:20 PM~4404221
> *cute n cuddly????
> :scrutinize:
> *


Hairy and big eared :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2005, 01:11 PM~4404126
> *ITS FUKKIN POURING OUTSIDE.
> STAY INSIDE PAT.
> DONT WANT YOU TURINING FROM
> ...


thats if they eat after midnight.....getting wet makes shitloads of them!! :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 01:22 PM~4404241
> *Hairy and big eared :twak:
> *




:angry: 

[attachmentid=385808]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:23 PM~4404254
> *:angry:
> 
> [attachmentid=385808]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
logging off man, got a lot to do. laters orejon.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 14 2005, 11:36 AM~4403931
> *Provok probably already has those Latin... he is the dj at HEB too...
> 
> HAHAHA...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 09:51 AM~4403302
> *:uh:  thought you had a trailer  :angry:
> *


might buy one i want to go to a few out of state shows phoenix is 1 most likely


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:21 PM~4404231
> *ultimate cheese w/bacon.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
[attachmentid=385811]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 14 2005, 02:22 PM~4404245
> *thats if they eat after midnight.....getting wet makes shitloads of them!! :0
> *



DAMMIT.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2005, 01:28 PM~4404287
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [attachmentid=385811]
> *



hahahahahhahhhaaaaa you were the only one who thought that was funny.




wut the hell, they had no sense of humor????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:31 PM~4404337
> *hahahahahhahhhaaaaa  you were the only one who thought that was funny.
> wut the hell, they had no sense of humor????
> *



R YOO GETTIN HUNGRY? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2005, 01:37 PM~4404420
> *R YOO GETTIN HUNGRY?    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *









:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

is EVERYBODY takin a dump???????














chics included :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody got sum spare sheet metal laying around the house.. if so ill buy it.. i need metal dammit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 03:02 PM~4404643
> *is EVERYBODY takin a dump???????
> chics included :0
> *


Yep, i was stuuuuuuurin the bowl! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 14 2005, 03:15 PM~4405267
> *Yep, i was stuuuuuuurin the bowl! :cheesy:
> *



nasty prarie doggin' mofo :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 04:16 PM~4405273
> *nasty prarie doggin' mofo :biggrin:
> *


i was busy working


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 14 2005, 12:00 PM~4403679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2005, 03:27 PM~4405358
> *that.
> *



:rofl:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2005, 12:27 PM~4404282
> *might buy one i want to go to a few out of state shows phoenix is 1 most likely
> *



PHOENIX is a show I want to go to...I heard it is bad ass


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 14 2005, 03:37 PM~4405420
> *PHOENIX is a show I want to go to...I heard it is bad ass
> *




i love phoenix. nice place though it gets hot as hell in the summer, texas aint got shit on them :0 

lots of lowriders, i thought i was in l.a. when i saw a 59 and 2 60's in the same day, a tuesday at that. and one of them was a red/white 60 in the drive through at miki d's!!

why do they call coke/soda, pop there???????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:40 PM~4405438
> *i love phoenix.  nice place though it gets hot as hell in the summer, texas aint got shit on them :0
> 
> lots of lowriders, i thought i was in l.a. when i saw a 59 and 2 60's in the same day, a tuesday at that.  and one of them was a red/white 60 in the drive through at miki d's!!
> ...



I got a buddy thats lives there...He it is flooding


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 14 2005, 03:44 PM~4405471
> *I got a buddy thats lives there...He it is flooding
> *



crazy, as hot as it gets you'd think they didnt know wut rain is :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 14 2005, 02:44 PM~4405471
> *I got a buddy thats lives there... it is flooding
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:45 PM~4405476
> *crazy, as hot as it gets you'd think they didnt know wut rain is :0
> *



you want dry heat or humidity heat?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

whoa, is that in your hood D?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 14 2005, 03:47 PM~4405494
> *you want dry heat or humidity heat?
> *




after livin in cali and comin back here, i'll take the dry heat ANY day. i hate this humidity :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 03:33 PM~4405394
> *:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:47 PM~4405499
> *whoa, is that in your hood D?
> *


Yes, the pics are from around here...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:47 PM~4405499
> *whoa, is that in your hood D?
> *



That is White Oak Bayou in NW Houston


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 03:40 PM~4405438
> *i love phoenix.  nice place though it gets hot as hell in the summer, texas aint got shit on them :0
> 
> lots of lowriders, i thought i was in l.a. when i saw a 59 and 2 60's in the same day, a tuesday at that.  and one of them was a red/white 60 in the drive through at miki d's!!
> ...


i lived in phoenix for awhile several years ago. i think houston is way hotter than phoenix. phoenix has a dry heat and houston is nothing but humidity. :thumbsdown:

it was nice over there.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 14 2005, 03:49 PM~4405514
> *Yes, the pics are from around here...
> *



man that sux, i hate it when it rains here, people dont know how to drive all of a sudden and it takes an hour or two to get home :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:48 PM~4405507
> *after livin in cali and comin back here, i'll take the dry heat ANY day.  i hate this humidity :angry:
> *



Either way it goes your still going to make *cheese *with the heat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2005, 03:51 PM~4405526
> *i lived in phoenix for awhile several years ago. i think houston is way hotter than phoenix. phoenix has a dry heat and houston is nothing but humidity. :thumbsdown:
> 
> it was nice over there.
> *



oh yea, its nice.....and i prefer the dry heat to the humid texas heat.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 14 2005, 03:53 PM~4405540
> *Either way it goes your still going to make cheese with the heat
> *





:barf: dude that is sick, but true sadly


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 02:55 PM~4405556
> *:barf: dude that is sick, but true sadly
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

since fat people sweat more, if there was ever a cheese shortage, F.N.U. would never run out :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 05:01 PM~4405596
> *since fat people sweat more, if there was ever a cheese shortage, F.N.U. would never run out :cheesy:
> *


Just put Gold Bond in your crack! stops the cheese production


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 03:01 PM~4405596
> *since fat people sweat more, if there was ever a cheese shortage, F.N.U. would never run out :cheesy:
> *


we're like dairy cows


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this is retarded, buttcrack power, cheese factories, fat people and dairy cows....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 14 2005, 04:51 PM~4405525
> *That is White Oak Bayou in NW Houston
> *


That aint shit Dave...... You should have seen Lake Gessner today at I-10 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man that sux, the ride home is gonna be fucc'd


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 05:06 PM~4405635
> *man that sux, the ride home is gonna be fucc'd
> *


I-10 at Washington had 10'' to 12'' inches in the two right lanes on the way home today :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 14 2005, 03:08 PM~4405651
> *I-10 at Washington had 10'' to 12'' inches in the two right lanes on the way home today :ugh:
> *



i saw that on theway home


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

shit, where can i get a job that'll let me ball and be home before 4 like you guys????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 05:14 PM~4405702
> *shit, where can i get a job that'll let me ball and be home before 4 like you guys????
> *


You couldnt hang with 14 hour days foo! 
The laptop with wireless internet helps break monotony.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 03:14 PM~4405702
> *shit, where can i get a job that'll let me ball and be home before 4 like you guys????
> *



I was done by 10AM


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

couple a bums i tell ya......i hate my job, i can hang with any hour day as long as it pays well :biggrin: 


which this one doesnt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man one of the lawyers keeps walkin around my desk and this mofo is sick as hell coughin n shit...its makin me feel dirty and sick :angry: 

and i swear hes only doin when he passes my desk


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SMACK HIM ON THE ASS AND YELL "GOOD GAME" BEFORE YOU LEAVE. :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2005, 04:37 PM~4405804
> *I LIKE TO LICK HIM ON THE ASS AND YELL "GOOD GAME" BEFORE I LEAVE. :cheesy:
> *





:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 05:37 PM~4405813
> *  :cheesy: IM GOING TO BLOW KISSES AT HIS BUNGHOLE :cheesy:
> *


:uh: :uh: 
WHATSAMATTAWITHYOO?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

quit bitin' my style beeotch :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 05:50 PM~4405893
> *quit bitin' my style beeotch :angry:
> *


QUIT CHANGING MY POSTS. I SPEAK THE GOSPEL. CHUUUCH.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2005, 04:51 PM~4405901
> *I QUIT EATING DIRTY MENS BRIEFS.  I LIKE THE MANHOLE HAPPY HOUR BUTTFET.  CHUUUCH.
> *





:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 14 2005, 02:37 PM~4405420
> *PHOENIX is a show I want to go to...I heard it is bad ass
> *


i spoke with some other fools from here and hope to be going this year.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 05:53 PM~4405914
> *I SOLD ALL MY IMPALAS TO PAY MY TAB AT MANHOLE.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2005, 04:27 PM~4405358
> *that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wtfffffffffff


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 14 2005, 04:58 PM~4406375
> *if any one is interested i am selling my fith wheel off my lincoln i am asking 400 for it pm me  if interested will try to post up pics later
> *


i got 125


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2005, 06:03 PM~4406418
> *i got 125
> *



shiit, *****, i got 125.01


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 05:01 PM~4405989
> *:uh:
> *



OMG.


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2005, 02:11 PM~4404741
> *anybody got sum spare sheet metal laying around the house.. if so ill buy it.. i need metal dammit
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 13 2005, 05:27 PM~4398759
> *What happened to your old club?
> *


Same club, just 1960's on down, been down with my primos in califaz since day one. when I started Estilo Oldies back in "95" we kept Estilo, b-cuz of all the 60's that we had at the x. Know we are just *BOMBAZ..........*  BY THA WAY, HERES MORE PICS.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 14 2005, 09:08 PM~4407789
> *Same club, just 1960's on down, been down with my primos in califaz since day one. when I started Estilo Oldies back in "95" we kept Estilo, b-cuz of all the 60's that we had at the x. Know we are just BOMBAZ..........  BY THA WAY, HERES MORE PICS.
> *


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

go represent!!!

Texas is second right now...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=225294&st=60


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 14 2005, 09:20 PM~4407882
> *go represent!!!
> 
> Texas is second right now...
> ...


Done, and Done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Dec 14 2005, 07:33 PM~4407523
> *:roflmao:
> *


2 late .. i dont need it now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if anyone interested i still have the rear end reinforced with 1 inch plate and sand blasted read to go. also have 2 sheets of steel, 1/4 and 3/16....4x8ft sheets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2005, 09:13 PM~4408165
> *if anyone interested i still have the rear end reinforced with 1 inch plate and sand blasted read to go. also have 2 sheets of steel, 1/4 and 3/16....4x8ft sheets
> *


wouldnt mind the metal.. but its too thick


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wut were you wantin for that rear end(THE IMPALA REAR END)?

p.s., had to edit dont want anyone takin 'rear end' the wrong way :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 14 2005, 09:17 PM~4408198
> *wut were you wantin for that rear end?
> *


give me 100 bucks come get it. the drums have been turned with new brake parts just need to look over it before using it its been sitting for about 6-7 yrs


shorty reinforced it, that alone was 125


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

check your pm's foo'


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

whoops


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn everybody went to sleepy?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2005, 09:13 PM~4408165
> *if anyone interested i still have the rear end reinforced with 1 inch plate and sand blasted read to go. also have 2 sheets of steel, 1/4 and 3/16....4x8ft sheets
> *



how much for the 1/4 steel?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2005, 12:19 PM~4388866
> *How much for a full set of 4. High's and Low's. Please PM me with price. Thanks.
> *


still interested?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday playa

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR(24)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 05:01 PM~4405989
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2005, 09:40 AM~4409964
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 15 2005, 10:26 AM~4410139
> *HA HA funny ...dork...that shit had a bad effect on me... :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................................


progress report on the challengers progress?? pics? shit talkin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 09:48 AM~4409999
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 15 2005, 11:23 AM~4410403
> *sooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................................
> progress report on the challengers progress??  pics?  shit talkin?
> *



_MONEY SPEAKS FOR ITSELF SO I AIN'T GOTTA SAY SHIT _


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 10:52 AM~4410576
> *MONEY SPEAKS FOR ITSELF SO I AIN'T GOTTA SAY SHIT
> *





daaaayyyuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 07:34 AM~4409792
> *Happy Birthday playa
> 
> SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR(24)
> *


yeah happy b day mayne


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 15 2005, 12:14 PM~4410688
> *daaaayyyuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :0
> *


I took that pic this morning before I came to work :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 11:20 AM~4410720
> *I took that pic this morning before I came to work  :0
> *



if thats a sample of the rest to come, watch out :biggrin: 



that looks like some quality engraving!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 09:28 AM~4410154
> *:dunno:
> *


Your linky not only not worky but when you clicky it logs you off....at least it did that to me! :angry: hahaha i thought it was on purpose :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 12:20 PM~4410720
> *I took that pic this morning before I came to work  :0
> *


What part of the car is that?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 10:52 AM~4410576
> *MONEY SPEAKS FOR ITSELF SO I AIN'T GOTTA SAY SHIT
> *


Oh snap! what is that a detail of? hmmm Can me and all my cousins take pics of the showdown? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 15 2005, 11:23 AM~4410739
> *Oh snap! what is that a detail of?  hmmm  Can me and all my cousins take pics of the showdown? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

page 1200........hmm one of my favorite numbers!!!   





Sup Everyone!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 15 2005, 12:50 PM~4410865
> *page 1200........hmm one of my favorite numbers!!!
> Sup Everyone!
> *


 :biggrin:  

DJ Cubanito wants to know if you are still down?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 10:50 AM~4410869
> *:biggrin:
> 
> DJ Cubanito wants to know if you are still down?
> *


Still down bro......just been busy with all the holiday stuff. Hopefully sometime next week. You had a chance to e-mail the titles to the songs yet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 15 2005, 12:59 PM~4410924
> *Still down bro......just been busy with all the holiday stuff. Hopefully sometime next week. You had a chance to e-mail the titles to the songs yet?
> *


i forgot to bring them. i'll swing by the house and scan them. heading to austin tomorrow night to pick up a beagle. i'll let cubanito know. let me know when you have free time. Next weekend is Christmas weekend. Are you sure? I'm going by this Saturday around 9am.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 11:05 AM~4410963
> *i forgot to bring them.  i'll swing by the house and scan them.  heading to austin tomorrow night to pick up a beagle.  i'll let cubanito know.  let me know when you have free time.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 15 2005, 01:09 PM~4410993
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


For the girlfriends son. Going to train the pup to attack people with notched eyebrows


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 11:17 AM~4411025
> *For the girlfriends son.  Going to train the pup to attack people with notched eyebrows
> *


dont lie girly man..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 15 2005, 01:19 PM~4411038
> *dont lie girly man..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

The german shepard is mine :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 11:21 AM~4411050
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> The german shepard is mine  :biggrin:
> *


hey that creature looks like a wolf!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 15 2005, 01:23 PM~4411063
> *hey that creature looks like a wolf!
> *


tell me about it. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 10:52 AM~4410576
> *MONEY SPEAKS FOR ITSELF SO I AIN'T GOTTA SAY SHIT
> *


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 09:52 AM~4410576
> *MONEY SPEAKS FOR ITSELF SO I AIN'T GOTTA SAY SHIT
> *


that looks nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2005, 02:31 PM~4411900
> *that looks nice
> *




:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2005, 03:31 PM~4411900
> *that looks nice
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 01:33 PM~4411914
> *
> *


i hope your not putting all that engraving up against a non candy frame and belly


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up ham this saturday red and even, all night , are you down


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

wuz up ken... hmmmm what time u leaving??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2005, 02:51 PM~4412021
> *i hope your not putting all that engraving up against a non candy frame and belly
> *



:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 09:52 AM~4410576
> *MONEY SPEAKS FOR ITSELF SO I AIN'T GOTTA SAY SHIT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 15 2005, 03:14 PM~4412193
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


























:uh: 





























:cheesy: 







































 



































:happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2005, 03:51 PM~4412021
> *i hope your not putting all that engraving up against a non candy frame and belly
> *


... of course not


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 15 2005, 04:14 PM~4412193
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 03:33 PM~4412322
> *
> *



baller


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you know...sometimes i get really bored at work and i surf porn all day...and my bosses dont even care.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2005, 02:27 PM~4412282
> *... of course not
> *


oh ok because last time u told me they didnt pull the car off the frame but i know you wouldnt put up that blingin ass chrome and gold up against a non painted belly, thats not how u roll


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for those wondering about the steel i have 

4' X 5' 1/8 inch sheet

4' X 8' 1/4 inch sheet 

thought i had more but it grew legs



rear end should be gone tomoro,, right?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn i missed alot my comp TOOK A DUMP and its stuck on the toilet still...
Dena thats a clean mural under the hood except for the black stuff around it i would have been pissed.......... they say you paid 3500 for the murals i like them


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2005, 04:56 PM~4413643
> *for those wondering about the steel i have
> 
> 4' X 5' 1/8 inch sheet
> ...



I want the 1/8 sheet


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

another photographer :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0  :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2005, 05:56 PM~4413643
> *for those wondering about the steel i have
> 
> 4' X 5' 1/8 inch sheet
> ...



thats correct


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2005, 07:46 PM~4414380
> *another photographer :uh:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2005, 08:34 AM~4409792
> *Happy Birthday playa
> 
> SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR(24)
> *


SORRY BIG HOMIE MY B-DAY ISNT TILL JUNE 15 AND ILL BE 25


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 15 2005, 10:07 PM~4415064
> *SORRY BIG HOMIE MY B-DAY ISNT TILL JUNE 15 AND ILL BE 25
> *


  I never use my real b-day either......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LOS.....RIIISSSEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 15 2005, 07:14 PM~4414172
> *:0
> *


Whoa...is that whats inside the briefcase in Pulp Fiction?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 15 2005, 11:00 PM~4415810
> *Whoa...is that whats inside the briefcase in Pulp Fiction?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 15 2005, 01:57 PM~4412062
> *wuz up ken... hmmmm what time u leaving??
> *


leaving saturday afternoon/evening maybe about 6-8.....coming back late night unless i win enuff to get a room :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2005, 07:55 AM~4417162
> *leaving saturday afternoon/evening maybe about 6-8.....coming back late night unless i win enuff to get a room  :biggrin:
> *


Going for broke? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 15 2005, 10:07 PM~4415064
> *SORRY BIG HOMIE MY B-DAY ISNT TILL JUNE 15 AND ILL BE 25
> *


Home Page No Information 
Birthday *15 December 1981 *
Location houston 
Interests lolos bouncin and turnin 
hittin everyone else switch


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 15 2005, 10:13 PM~4415469
> *LOS.....RIIISSSEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ewoks gone evil?
j/k goof :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 16 2005, 06:02 AM~4417169
> *Going for broke?  :uh:
> *


gotta take risks if youre ever gonna come up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 16 2005, 07:02 AM~4417169
> *Going for broke?  :uh:
> *




he's gotta show somebody up :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 10:18 AM~4417553
> *he's gotta show somebody up :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 10:18 AM~4417553
> *he's gotta show somebody up :biggrin:
> *


he's going to need a lot more than luck


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 09:27 AM~4417598
> *:uh:
> *




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 10:35 AM~4417640
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 09:37 AM~4417646
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



[attachmentid=387941]
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 10:40 AM~4417661
> *[attachmentid=387941]
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


when is your company christmas party?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 09:41 AM~4417669
> *when is your company christmas party?
> *



we dont have 'christmas parties'...... but we might have a christmas luncheon today, not too sure bout that.........




and they gave us our bonuses today in our paychex. that pisses me off cus they tax the shit out of it and i always end up not gettin shit :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 10:51 AM~4417719
> *we dont have 'christmas parties'......  but we might have a christmas luncheon today, not too sure bout that.........
> and they gave us our bonuses today in our paychex.  that pisses me off cus they tax the shit out of it and i always end up not gettin shit :angry:
> *


I think I'll give them something to talk about at the luncheon. brb....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 09:53 AM~4417726
> *I think I'll give them something to talk about at the luncheon.  brb....
> *




pinche mamon joto ******* :angry: 












:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 10:56 AM~4417748
> *pinche mamon joto *******  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Now i am definately going to do it. lol. BRB.....................


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 09:51 AM~4417719
> *we dont have 'christmas parties'......  but we might have a christmas luncheon today, not too sure bout that.........
> and they gave us our bonuses today in our paychex.  that pisses me off cus they tax the shit out of it and i always end up not gettin shit :angry:
> *


we're having our xmas luncheon today. we'll be gettin our grub on and drinking it up at the office. we got all kinds of liquors up here. should be alot of fun. 
we got our bonus check wed. luckily they gave it to us seperate from our regular check. taxes are a bitch though. if i would of got my bonus without it being taxed it would of been fkin awesome but im still not complaining from what i got after taxes. im still real happy. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 16 2005, 08:28 AM~4417603
> *he's going to need a lot more than luck
> *


u never even set a date :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we didnt get much of a bonus it was 365 bucks but i guess when you talkin about maybe 4000 employees thats alot of money the hospital put out. aint shit compared to what tehy make, billions


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 09:53 AM~4417726
> *I think I'll give them something to talk about at the luncheon.  brb....
> *




      
[attachmentid=387967][attachmentid=387967]
[attachmentid=387967][attachmentid=387967]


fkn latin, i get up to go get some files and this joto calls up here actin like 'toni the gay hair dresser' n shit :angry: 

and that receptionist is NEW, shes like for real you dont know toni????



your time will come clown!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 11:10 AM~4417849
> *
> [attachmentid=387967][attachmentid=387967]
> [attachmentid=387967][attachmentid=387967]
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

they give us pretty good bonuses here. i got 2g's back in september, $700 back in spring i think and this time i got $700. BUT the guy i work directly for felt bad and said he's gonna transfer more from his personal account to mine....he's a cool mofo, you dont get to work for a lot of lawyers like that.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 11:15 AM~4417900
> *they give us pretty good bonuses here.  i got 2g's back in september, $700 back in spring i think and this time i got $700.  BUT the guy i work directly for felt bad and said he's gonna transfer more from his personal account to mine....he's a cool mofo, you dont get to work for a lot of lawyers like that.....
> *


get you an impala for that rear end


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 10:17 AM~4417912
> *get you an impala for that rear end
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 11:18 AM~4417916
> *
> *


so is the receptionist giving you funny looks?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 10:19 AM~4417929
> *so is the receptionist giving you funny looks?
> *




:angry: 

you still get da [attachmentid=387981]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 11:20 AM~4417943
> *:angry:
> 
> you still get da [attachmentid=387981]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i didn't do it fool. i just asked for you. i was going to say: could you relay this message to him "please tell ricardo that his thongs are starched and ready for pickup"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 10:26 AM~4417995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i didn't do it fool.  i just asked for you.  i was going to say:  could you relay this message to him "please tell ricardo that his thongs are starched and ready for pickup"
> *





:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's up Provok? You got anything going down this weekend? Your boy who was going crazy in Show Palace was a trip last Saturday. lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 10:31 AM~4418059
> *What's up Provok?  You got anything going down this weekend?  Your boy who was going crazy in Show Palace was a trip last Saturday.  lol
> *


He gets on my nerves. Even my homegirl said he's annoying. Fuck it. Still had fun.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 16 2005, 11:34 AM~4418097
> *He gets on my nerves. Even my homegirl said he's annoying. Fuck it. Still had fun.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

did he go broke in there?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

YEP.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Did anyone here of the video shoot at Mason Park? I got a call yesterday fron Sambow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 09:15 AM~4417900
> *they give us pretty good bonuses here.  i got 2g's back in september, $700 back in spring i think and this time i got $700.  BUT the guy i work directly for felt bad and said he's gonna transfer more from his personal account to mine....he's a cool mofo, you dont get to work for a lot of lawyers like that.....
> *


damn big bank hank , price of rear axle just went up to 400


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2005, 11:40 AM~4418135
> *damn big bank hank , price of rear axle just went up to 400
> *


storage fees. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2005, 09:17 AM~4417912
> *get you an impala for that rear end
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2005, 10:40 AM~4418135
> *damn big bank hank , price of rear axle just went up to 400
> *



nah mayne, ALL that feria is done been GONE a long time ago  
bought the house and it sucked it all up. i never get to use my bonuses for something fun.



gotta pay some bills with this new one GRRRRRR


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and i really dont make all that much money here.........the bonuses just make up for bill money that my regular checks dont have GRRR


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 11:51 AM~4418213
> *and i really dont make all that much money here.........the bonuses just make up for bill money that my regular checks dont have GRRR
> *


You work for a small firm?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 16 2005, 11:12 AM~4418359
> *You work for a small firm?
> *



yup 6 people now, was 5 till a few months ago. 3 attnys, 1 recep, 1 'office manager' and the legal paperwork guy, me.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2005, 11:06 AM~4417814
> *u never even set a date  :uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2005, 10:06 AM~4417814
> *u never even set a date  :uh:
> *




:0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up playas.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 16 2005, 10:13 AM~4418385
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh: just say you dont know when your car is gonna be ready already :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Dec 16 2005, 06:42 AM~4417227
> *ewoks gone evil?
> j/k goof :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

we gonna finish the hydros on the caprice today we see what it dew nigggaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 16 2005, 11:04 AM~4418725
> *we gonna finish the hydros on the caprice today we see what it dew nigggaaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :0 ...............


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2005, 10:00 AM~4417765
> *we're having our xmas luncheon today. we'll be gettin our grub on and drinking it up at the office. we got all kinds of liquors up here. should be alot of fun.
> we got our bonus check wed. luckily they gave it to us seperate from our regular check. taxes are a bitch though. if i would of got my bonus without it being taxed it would of been fkin awesome but im still not complaining from what i got after taxes. im still real happy. :biggrin:
> *


our is tamarrow! At Maggiano's and we too get our bonuses taxed to hell. We get them seperate though. At the Xmas party. Like to persuade people to go...its not like you can cash it on Sunday :uh: But we have free food and open bar. What would the stuffy peeps at Maggiano's say to showing up in Los's 64?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 10:10 AM~4417849
> *
> [attachmentid=387967][attachmentid=387967]
> [attachmentid=387967][attachmentid=387967]
> ...


Yeah I hear he does a very accurate interpretation....almost too accurate. Latin should we be worried?? :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 16 2005, 12:39 PM~4418933
> *Yeah I hear he does a very accurate interpretation....almost too accurate.  Latin should we be worried?? :dunno:
> *




perhaps he leads a double life??? :0 







:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

My bonus is going to first and foremost getting suspension fixed on the dak....that shit is starting to rattle something fierce. And then Either some glasses/contacts or the divorce. Depends how much I gotta spend on the truck. $1500 minus Uncle SAm leaves about 1200 if not less...thats if I get tha 1500, it will probably be less. :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

we're goin to maggianos in a bit here. i get to eat real quick then leave to run office errands in southside.......it never ends i tell ya. cant even enjoy my free lunch....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MANN FUKK YALL. GETTING TO GO ANYWHERE FOR FREE. MAGGIANO'S IS SOME GOOD SHIT. I'LL BE LUCKY TO GET A 25$ GIFT CARD TO KROGER'S OR SOME SHIT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 16 2005, 01:39 PM~4418933
> *Yeah I hear he does a very accurate interpretation....almost too accurate.  Latin should we be worried?? :dunno:
> *


Actually I used my Albert interpretation voice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HEY CARLOS. FOUND YOUR DOG. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=388199]
[attachmentid=388202]
:biggrin: NO CHARGE :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2005, 12:30 PM~4418521
> *:uh:  just say you dont know when your car is gonna be ready already  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: you just said it for me ... I'm having a lot of things done to my car ... you can't rush perfection


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 12:58 PM~4419060
> *we're goin to maggianos in a bit here.  i get to eat real quick then leave to run office errands in southside.......it never ends i tell ya.  cant even enjoy my free lunch....
> *


Dang never been to maggianos before but it seems alot of people are having their xmas thing there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2005, 02:35 PM~4419293
> *HEY CARLOS.  FOUND YOUR DOG. :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=388199]
> [attachmentid=388202]
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 16 2005, 12:38 PM~4419316
> *:uh: you just said it for me ... I'm having a lot of things done to my car ... you can't rush perfection
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 16 2005, 12:37 PM~4418921
> *our is tamarrow! At Maggiano's and we too get our bonuses taxed to hell.  We get them seperate though.  At the Xmas party.  Like to persuade people to go...its not like you can cash it on Sunday  :uh:  But we have free food and open bar.  What would the stuffy peeps at Maggiano's say to showing up in Los's 64?
> *


this bonus was part 3 of 3 for the year. this company hooked me up for the entire year. im still fkin amazed and thankful by how much i got. :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2005, 03:47 PM~4420174
> *this bonus was part 3 of 3 for the year. this company hooked me up for the entire year. im still fkin amazed and thankful by how much i got. :cheesy:
> *


yeah its only 2 of 2 for me....one for June and one for December. Usually Dec one is larger than June one but not this time.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I get 6 a year ... 4 quarterly bonuses plus my christmas bonus from the firm, plus a Christmas bonus from my Boss (out of his pocket) :cheesy:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 16 2005, 06:15 PM~4420749
> *I get 6 a year ... 4 quarterly bonuses plus my christmas bonus from the firm, plus a Christmas bonus from my Boss (out of his pocket) :cheesy:
> *


I WONDER WHAT U ARE DOING TO UR BOSS, FOR HIM TO GIVE YOU MONEY LIKE THAT. LOL HE IS PROLLY THE ONE PAYING TO FIX YOUR CADDY!!! LMAO


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 16 2005, 04:33 PM~4420865
> *I WONDER WHAT U ARE DOING TO UR BOSS, FOR HIM TO GIVE YOU MONEY LIKE THAT. LOL HE IS PROLLY THE ONE PAYING TO FIX YOUR CADDY!!! LMAO
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 16 2005, 06:33 PM~4420865
> *I WONDER WHAT U ARE DOING TO UR BOSS, FOR HIM TO GIVE YOU MONEY LIKE THAT. LOL HE IS PROLLY THE ONE PAYING TO FIX YOUR CADDY!!! LMAO
> *


:scrutinize: DON'T HATE.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 16 2005, 06:27 PM~4421190
> *:scrutinize: DON'T HATE.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 07:28 PM~4421200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 16 2005, 08:51 AM~4417719
> *we dont have 'christmas parties'......  but we might have a christmas luncheon today, not too sure bout that.........
> and they gave us our bonuses today in our paychex.  that pisses me off cus they tax the shit out of it and i always end up not gettin shit :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

My boss calculates the taxes on uor bonus so we come out with any even amount


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i get 5 bonus 4 quarterly and a christmas.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2005, 06:20 PM~4421583
> *i get 5 bonus 4 quarterly and a christmas.
> *


plus $25/hr :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 16 2005, 07:34 PM~4421686
> *plus $25/hr :biggrin:
> *


what up D did you guys make it ok from the show ... sorry I didnt get to say bye but we had to get 2 cars home on the same trailer so we had to hurry up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 16 2005, 06:49 PM~4421799
> *what up D did you guys make it ok from the show ... sorry I didnt get to say bye but we had to get 2 cars home on the same trailer so we had to hurry up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We made back okay, but I lost one of my ramps on the freeway. The pin that holds the door to the ramp compartment fell off, so the door open, and the ramp flew out!! It got ran over by a dually and a bunch of other cars. Now I need to buy new ramps :angry:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=388813]

[attachmentid=388814]


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 16 2005, 10:20 PM~4422912
> *We made back okay, but I lost one of my ramps on the freeway. The pin that holds the door to the ramp compartment fell off, so the door open, and the ramp flew out!! It got ran over by a dually and a bunch of other cars. Now I need to buy new ramps :angry:
> *


that sucks


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

*Oldies * :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 16 2005, 06:34 PM~4421686
> *plus $25/hr :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 16 2005, 01:04 PM~4418725
> *we gonna finish the hydros on the caprice today we see what it dew nigggaaaaaaaaaa
> *


HA HA HA HA THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND I OPEND THE GARAGE STARTED THE CAR LET IT WARM UP AND I WENT INSIDE BOUT TEN MINUTS PASS I GO OUTSIDE START GETTING MY PUMPS AND SHIT READY FOR THE INSTALL IM FREEZING MY BALLS OFF AND IM THINKING TO MYSELF (WICH IS WIERD CUZ I DONT USUALY THINK I JUST DO ) IT FREEZING COLD OUT HERE BEING THE TROPICAL ***** THAT I AM I CUT THE CAR OFF CLOSED THE GARAGE AND TOOK MY BLACK ASS INSIDE NOW IM IN MY PJS CHILLINWITH A WARM CUP OF HOT COCO AND SUM DONUTS FROM SHIPLEYS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2005, 11:38 AM~4425091
> *HA HA HA HA  THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND I OPEND THE GARAGE STARTED THE CAR LET IT WARM UP AND I WENT INSIDE  BOUT TEN MINUTS PASS I GO OUTSIDE  START GETTING MY PUMPS AND SHIT READY FOR THE INSTALL IM FREEZING MY BALLS OFF AND IM THINKING TO MYSELF (WICH IS WIERD CUZ I DONT USUALY THINK I JUST DO ) IT FREEZING COLD OUT HERE BEING THE TROPICAL ***** THAT I AM I CUT THE CAR OFF CLOSED THE GARAGE  AND TOOK MY BLACK ASS INSIDE NOW IM IN MY PJS CHILLINWITH A WARM CUP OF HOT COCO AND SUM DONUTS FROM SHIPLEYS
> *


fuck dawg... its too cold 2 b doin anything outside.. cold and wet... shit i need 2 work on the bike.. but man...i hate wet sanding when its cold.. cant feel my hands


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

found these new wheels on another forum....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Dec 17 2005, 12:05 PM~4425156
> *found these new  wheels on another forum....
> *


bling bling... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2005, 01:38 PM~4425091
> *HA HA HA HA  THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND I OPEND THE GARAGE STARTED THE CAR LET IT WARM UP AND I WENT INSIDE  BOUT TEN MINUTS PASS I GO OUTSIDE  START GETTING MY PUMPS AND SHIT READY FOR THE INSTALL IM FREEZING MY BALLS OFF AND IM THINKING TO MYSELF (WICH IS WIERD CUZ I DONT USUALY THINK I JUST DO ) IT FREEZING COLD OUT HERE BEING THE TROPICAL ***** THAT I AM I CUT THE CAR OFF CLOSED THE GARAGE  AND TOOK MY BLACK ASS INSIDE NOW IM IN MY PJS CHILLINWITH A WARM CUP OF HOT COCO AND SUM DONUTS FROM SHIPLEYS
> *


:roflmao:  
Aye Slim, I never called on that car.... I didnt bother cuz my cash is invested in other things right now


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2005, 12:38 PM~4425091
> *HA HA HA HA  THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND I OPEND THE GARAGE STARTED THE CAR LET IT WARM UP AND I WENT INSIDE  BOUT TEN MINUTS PASS I GO OUTSIDE  START GETTING MY PUMPS AND SHIT READY FOR THE INSTALL IM FREEZING MY BALLS OFF AND IM THINKING TO MYSELF (WICH IS WIERD CUZ I DONT USUALY THINK I JUST DO ) IT FREEZING COLD OUT HERE BEING THE TROPICAL ***** THAT I AM I CUT THE CAR OFF CLOSED THE GARAGE  AND TOOK MY BLACK ASS INSIDE NOW IM IN MY PJS CHILLINWITH A WARM CUP OF HOT COCO AND SUM DONUTS FROM SHIPLEYS
> *


 :biggrin:  hell yea


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Dena..............



Empty your PM box!!




"This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or *their personal messenger inbox is full*." :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I know some of you on here flow so:

I want to do an album. Hopefully a full album with 14- 16 songs but will settle with 10 songs if needed. If you know you got what it takes, summit tracks or demos to [email protected]. I will start working with some producers that I know to do some tracks. If any producers want to colab on some tracks let me know. If I think the album is tight, I will get it pressed up and we can figure out a way to get paid that is fair to everyone. 

Only summit if your serious. I've worked with artist that are good but come to the studio drunk or high. I don't have time to deal with shit like this. Don't care what you do on your personal time but if I'm paying for studio time please show up on time and act in a professional manner.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 17 2005, 02:03 PM~4425379
> *I know some of you on here flow so:
> 
> I want to do an album. Hopefully a full album with 14- 16 songs but will settle with 10 songs if needed. If you know you got what it takes, summit tracks or demos to [email protected]. I will start working with some producers that I know to do some tracks. If any producers want to colab on some tracks let me know. If I think the album is tight, I will get it pressed up and we can figure out a way to get paid that is fair to everyone.
> ...


hey provok i got some peeps they are the royal family they got a good sound but they just need what would be know as a club hit they got a THUG / R&B / REGGATON sound just let me kno waz up 
maby we can get something going


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 17 2005, 02:11 PM~4425402
> *hey provok i got some peeps they are the royal family they got a good sound but they just need what would be know as a club hit they got a THUG / R&B / REGGATON sound just let me kno waz up
> maby we can get something going
> *


Cool. I'm trying to get some tracks together. I don't have time to do the recording so I'm also looking for a good studio.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 17 2005, 03:27 PM~4425473
> *Cool. I'm trying to get some tracks together. I don't have time to do the recording so I'm also looking for a good studio.
> *


╔»huster Juan :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 17 2005, 01:03 PM~4425379
> *I know some of you on here flow so:
> 
> I want to do an album. Hopefully a full album with 14- 16 songs but will settle with 10 songs if needed. If you know you got what it takes, summit tracks or demos to [email protected]. I will start working with some producers that I know to do some tracks. If any producers want to colab on some tracks let me know. If I think the album is tight, I will get it pressed up and we can figure out a way to get paid that is fair to everyone.
> ...



I put out floaters :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

KB of Street Military, and check out the Navi :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Street Military was the shit.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Dec 17 2005, 01:05 PM~4425156
> *found these new  wheels on another forum....
> *



:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 17 2005, 03:31 PM~4425738
> *Street Military was the shit.
> *



fa' sho'  pharoah was live...boys doin 50 years or some shit :angry:





p.s, thanks for comin by yesterday ken


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just redid the Spokes and Juice site. Tell me what you think.

Spokes and Juice Magazine


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2005, 01:13 PM~4419146
> *MANN FUKK YALL.  GETTING TO GO ANYWHERE FOR FREE.  MAGGIANO'S IS SOME GOOD SHIT.  I'LL BE LUCKY TO GET A 25$ GIFT CARD TO KROGER'S OR SOME SHIT.
> *


I feel ya dogg. I already got my $25.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 16 2005, 01:35 PM~4419293
> *HEY CARLOS.  FOUND YOUR DOG. :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=388199]
> [attachmentid=388202]
> ...


Ok good now give er back to me. Damn thief.You've had enough fun with er. And if she comes out pregnant , Im comin after YOU!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 17 2005, 04:13 PM~4425905
> *Just redid the Spokes and Juice site. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Spokes and Juice Magazine
> *


looks nice i like it


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHATS GOIN DOWN TONITE FELLAS?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2005, 07:57 PM~4426972
> *WHATS GOIN DOWN TONITE FELLAS?
> *


drink houston


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 17 2005, 08:02 PM~4427007
> *drink houston
> *


You going?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 17 2005, 08:05 PM~4427017
> *You going?
> *


yes sir


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SP? :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Drink Houston yall niggs missed it. All yall. them hoes were like MANNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I even got turned down by some ******. LOL. They said they were married LOL. :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wassup Strange?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn yall leavin me by myself?????


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

so who all went


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Horacio, Big John "firme" , Zar, my bro and myself.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Is that college party still goin?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 18 2005, 03:32 AM~4428768
> *Is that college party still goin?
> *


naw it got a lil wild but there were alot of real good looking girls there   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

lone star is BROKE.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2005, 07:30 AM~4429056
> *lone star is BROKE.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i figured that would happen.....the life of a gamblin man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 17 2005, 02:27 PM~4425725
> *KB of Street Military, and check out the Navi :0
> *


kb the kidnapper :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2005, 06:30 AM~4429056
> *lone star is BROKE.
> *


if u call 700 profit broke :uh: 


god bless that red


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 01:18 PM~4429862
> *if u call 7 profit broke  :uh:
> god bless that red
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2005, 11:24 AM~4429889
> *:uh:
> *


700 last night 900 3 weeks ago


ex214 better watch out i might fuck around and buy her cadillac :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 01:25 PM~4429894
> *700 last night 900 3 weeks ago
> ex214 better watch out i might fuck her and make her my baby mama in a cadillac  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2005, 11:31 AM~4429923
> *:uh:  :ugh:
> *


um ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 01:25 PM~4429894
> *700 last night 900 3 weeks ago
> ex214 better watch out i might fuck around and buy her cadillac  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


buy my cadillac!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 18 2005, 11:38 AM~4429962
> *buy my cadillac!
> *


which one :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ohhh so you made out real good huh?? im gonna have to ride out next time :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 18 2005, 02:26 PM~4430828
> *ohhh so you made out real good huh??  im gonna have to ride out next time :biggrin:
> *


i did alright. im just small time though.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 04:08 PM~4431123
> *i did alright. im just small time though.
> *




damn bro, anytime you get $700 more dollars you didnt have is great :cheesy: i been wantin to try the casinos for a long time already. i knew a guy once from northside, back in 96 he won about 200k. all he bought was a brand new impala SS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 18 2005, 06:22 PM~4431652
> *damn bro, anytime you get $700 more dollars you didnt have is great :cheesy:  i been wantin to try the casinos for a long time already.  i knew a guy once from northside, back in 96 he won about 200k.  all he bought was a brand new impala SS
> *


Nice.... what was he playin???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 18 2005, 04:43 PM~4431762
> *Nice.... what was he playin???
> *


grab ass, you wanna play? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 18 2005, 04:22 PM~4431652
> *damn bro, anytime you get $700 more dollars you didnt have is great :cheesy:  i been wantin to try the casinos for a long time already.  i knew a guy once from northside, back in 96 he won about 200k.  all he bought was a brand new impala SS
> *


damn 200k. imagine all the beer u can buy with that :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 07:11 PM~4432195
> *grab ass, you wanna play?  :uh:
> *




:ugh: maybe if you get enough liquor in him :0 


i believe he was playin slots?? i dont remember, that was a long time ago. but i remember his 96ss, it was green. he drove a vw bug before that. but he was real cool, it didnt change his personality.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 18 2005, 08:15 PM~4433202
> *:ugh: maybe if you get enough liquor in him :0
> i believe he was playin slots??  i dont remember, that was a long time ago.  but i remember his 96ss, it was green.  he drove a vw bug before that.  but he was real cool, it didnt change his personality.
> *


man i stay away from slots. i might put a few bucks in but never more than 50


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 08:11 PM~4432195
> *grab ass, you wanna play?  :uh:
> *


***!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 18 2005, 08:41 PM~4433367
> ****!!!
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 18 2005, 09:41 PM~4433367
> ****!!!
> *



c'mon B, if nobody would find out, you know you'd play :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 18 2005, 11:00 PM~4433467
> *c'mon B, if nobody would find out, you know you'd play :cheesy:
> *


Puta!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 18 2005, 09:02 PM~4433474
> *Puta!!!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 11:03 PM~4433479
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 18 2005, 10:04 PM~4433490
> *:uh:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 18 2005, 04:40 AM~4428790
> *naw it got a lil wild but there were alot of real good looking girls there     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Got 2 more college parties this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 17 2005, 03:31 PM~4425738
> *Street Military was the shit.
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I can't belive no one recognized the Navigator in the back :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2005, 09:52 AM~4435535
> *I can't belive no one recognized the Navigator in the back  :angry:
> *



What navigator???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2005, 07:52 AM~4435535
> *I can't belive no one recognized the Navigator in the back  :angry:
> *


That Boy Ham from EMPIRE...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=390986]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 17 2005, 02:37 PM~4425272
> *Dena..............
> Empty your PM box!!
> "This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full." :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 18 2005, 01:25 PM~4429894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 19 2005, 09:47 AM~4435952
> *:0
> :ugh:
> 
> ...


so how much for the lac?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 19 2005, 08:48 AM~4435759
> *[attachmentid=390986]
> *


and Merry Christmas to You John and the rest of the ULA dallas/ftworth from the HLC!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I gotta thank Mike, John (Firme) Goofy (Empire) and Ness (Houston Styles) of HLC for coming to Bryan and helping us make a better Christmas for one of our own club members. Man, to have your house broken into and robbed can put any family in a bind but right before Christmas makes it even worse, we knew all their gifts were stolen so I thought maybe if you guys had any toys left over from that drive ya’ll did, you could send something for his daughter. I never thought you guys would take it upon yourselves to raises extra $$$ for him and his family. What you did meant a lot to him and to all of us here.

People talk about and doubt what HLC stands for, saying the whole unity and support thing is played out and will never work, I guess until something unfortunate happens and folks get to see who steps up to the plate we’ll always have critics. 

Our club thanked you personally when you guys showed up but I’m taking it upon myself to do it PUBLICLY because HLC deserves props for coming through on this one. 

On Behalf of Royal Touch Car Club, Thanks Again HLC and a Merry Christmas to all The Lowrider Community, including the HARD HATERS!!! SIKE…….not them just everybody else!!!! lmao 


Mike Cordova
President Royal Touch
Bryan, TX


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 19 2005, 11:05 AM~4436274
> *I gotta thank Mike, John (Firme) Goofy (Empire) and Ness (Houston Styles) of HLC for coming to Bryan and helping us make a better Christmas for one of our own club members. Man, to have your house broken into and robbed can put any family in a bind but right before Christmas makes it even worse, we knew all their gifts were stolen so I thought maybe if you guys had any toys left over from that drive ya’ll did, you could send something for his daughter.  I never thought you guys would take it upon yourselves to raises extra $$$ for him and his family.  What you did meant a lot to him and to all of us here.
> 
> People talk about and doubt  what HLC stands for, saying the whole unity and support thing is played out and will never work, I guess until something unfortunate happens and folks get to see who steps up to the plate we’ll always have critics.
> ...


Mike you know what the* HLC *stands for *..SUPPORT ,RESPECT and UNITY!!!* no problem bro...its bout helping out and giving to those who need it ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

phoenix lrm show date - does anyone know???


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 12:29 PM~4436393
> *phoenix lrm show date - does anyone know???
> *


MARCH 5 u still down or what


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 19 2005, 11:43 AM~4436486
> *MARCH 5 u still down or what
> *


fa sho, friend of mine needed to know what days to take off  




roll call for phoenix lrm show whos down to show them what htown is about?????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 12:51 PM~4436544
> *fa sho, friend of mine needed to know what days to take off
> roll call for phoenix lrm show whos down to show them what htown is about?????
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2005, 11:53 AM~4436553
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 12:34 PM~4436124
> *so how much for the lac?
> *


Not for sale


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 19 2005, 02:07 PM~4437039
> *Not for sale
> *




tryin to buy out the competition?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 19 2005, 01:07 PM~4437039
> *Not for sale
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 19 2005, 12:05 PM~4436274
> *I gotta thank Mike, John (Firme) Goofy (Empire) and Ness (Houston Styles) of HLC for coming to Bryan and helping us make a better Christmas for one of our own club members. Man, to have your house broken into and robbed can put any family in a bind but right before Christmas makes it even worse, we knew all their gifts were stolen so I thought maybe if you guys had any toys left over from that drive ya’ll did, you could send something for his daughter.  I never thought you guys would take it upon yourselves to raises extra $$$ for him and his family.  What you did meant a lot to him and to all of us here.
> 
> People talk about and doubt  what HLC stands for, saying the whole unity and support thing is played out and will never work, I guess until something unfortunate happens and folks get to see who steps up to the plate we’ll always have critics.
> ...


hey man it was no problem.......glad we could help


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 11:51 AM~4436544
> *fa sho, friend of mine needed to know what days to take off
> roll call for phoenix lrm show whos down to show them what htown is about?????
> *



If I can roll with some1 I will ask for the days off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 19 2005, 05:42 PM~4439050
> *If I can roll with some1 I will ask for the days off
> *


im hoping to buy a car hauler by then, tired of renting every time.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 07:43 PM~4439053
> *im hoping to buy a car hauler by then, tired of renting every time.
> *


must be nice to be a baller.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2005, 06:23 PM~4439319
> *must be nice to be a baller.....
> *


you would know not me


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 19 2005, 05:42 PM~4439050
> *If I can roll with some1 I will ask for the days off
> *


u can rent mine  BIG BANK HANK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 19 2005, 07:00 PM~4439571
> *u can rent mine   BIG BANK HANK
> *


what u got?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 07:18 PM~4439719
> *what u got?
> *


 18ft low boy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

all this baller talk. us po' folk dont got no stinkin' trailers.......or those cars with the tops that fold back


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 19 2005, 09:21 PM~4439748
> *all this baller talk.  us po' folk dont got no stinkin' trailers.......or those cars with the tops that fold back
> *



All I can do is roll my windows down and drive my s**t everywhere....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 19 2005, 07:20 PM~4439736
> *18ft low boy
> *


u want to sell it?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 07:49 PM~4439909
> *u want to sell it?
> *



NOPE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 19 2005, 08:23 PM~4440156
> *NOPE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 09:32 PM~4440241
> *:uh:
> *





:roflmao: 

















:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 19 2005, 09:21 PM~4439748
> *all this baller talk.  us po' folk dont got no stinkin' trailers.......or those cars with the tops that fold back
> *


I dont have a trailer :dunno: 











uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 19 2005, 03:46 PM~4437262
> *tryin to buy out the competition?
> *


sounds like it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 19 2005, 11:34 PM~4440655
> *sounds like it
> *


Hes scurrred he might get beat by a girl :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup peoples!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2005, 11:40 PM~4440705
> *Hes scurrred he might get beat by a girl :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2005, 10:40 PM~4440705
> *Hes scurrred he might get beat by a girl :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2005, 09:40 PM~4440705
> *Hes scurrred he might get beat by a girl :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2005, 10:40 PM~4440705
> *Hes scurrred he might get beat by a girl :0
> *





:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 10:32 AM~4442869
> *:0
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i was doin the DJLATIN on-the-job face...... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 10:36 AM~4442889
> *i was doin the DJLATIN on-the-job face...... :0
> *


ok, let me do your on-the-job face......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2005, 09:40 AM~4442902
> *ok, let me do your on-the-job face......
> *




 
















:dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

That was nice thing the HLC did with the guy who had his house robbed. That's what it's about Homies, put all that other stuff aside, were all Raza - Aztlan... We helped a member from the ULA a few months ago who flipped a car caming back from San Antone show. His wife is now starting to get around. She has had a few operations and is in rehab.. 
Ramon's wife from Estillo, keep them in your thoughts. As for the family you guys helped good work, that's what it's really about...   
John - King of the Homies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 10:41 AM~4442906
> *
> :dunno:
> *


What's up for new years mang?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2005, 09:56 AM~4442978
> *What's up for new years mang?
> *




nada, not sure if i'll even be here. might be outta town...bro's comin back from iraq.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 11:05 AM~4443026
> *nada, not sure if i'll even be here.  might be outta town...bro's comin back from iraq.
> *


That's cool. i'll be spinning for a wedding.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2005, 11:40 PM~4440705
> *Hes scurrred BECAUSE he IS GOING TO get beat by a girl :0
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmm I havent heard any anti-unity remarks to the recent posts lately. Sorry i just couldnt resist to bring that to attention.  Its always smart to choose your battles wisely.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 11:19 AM~4443106
> *hmm I havent heard any anti-unity remarks to the recent posts lately.  Sorry i just couldnt resist to bring that to attention.   Its always smart to choose your battles wisely.
> *


It's Christmas time :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2005, 10:20 AM~4443112
> *It's Christmas time  :cheesy:
> *


Xmas to our non-religious brethren :0 

Yeah its time for peace and joy on Earth :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 11:21 AM~4443124
> *Xmas to our non-religious brethren :0
> 
> Yeah its time for peace and joy on Earth :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 11:21 AM~4443124
> *Xmas to our non-religious brethren :0
> 
> Yeah its time for peace and joy on Earth :biggrin:
> *


Actually _X_-mas was an acronym used by the early church. X being Christ in Greek.

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 10:21 AM~4443124
> *Xmas to our non-religious brethren :0
> 
> Yeah its time for peace and joy on Earth :biggrin:
> *




i dont believe in bein P.C. screw that. its part of the american culture, everybody celebrates christmas by NAME only anyhow. honestly, how many actually celebrate it as a religious holiday???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 11:35 AM~4443224
> *i dont believe in bein P.C.  screw that.  its part of the american culture, everybody celebrates christmas by NAME only anyhow.  honestly, how many actually celebrate it as a religious holiday???
> *


True.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 11:35 AM~4443224
> *i dont believe in bein P.C.  screw that.  its part of the american culture, everybody celebrates christmas by NAME only anyhow.  honestly, how many actually celebrate it as a religious holiday???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2005, 11:20 AM~4443112
> *It's Christmas time  :cheesy:
> *


metete el dedo gordo por el culo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 20 2005, 11:37 AM~4443241
> *meteme el dedo gordo por el culo
> *


Nope, don't want to get peanut butter cap'n crunch on my finger


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 20 2005, 10:36 AM~4443235
> *:wave:
> *



not to say i dont respect anyone who does. i have no problem with that at all. in fact, more people probably should.


the whole christmas v. xmas v. 'holidays' thing pisses me off.


----------



## PURE H8 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 09:19 AM~4443106
> *hmm I havent heard any anti-unity remarks to the recent posts lately.  Sorry i just couldnt resist to bring that to attention.   Its always smart to choose your battles wisely.
> *


:uh: battles? :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i was waitin for you to show up :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 20 2005, 10:34 AM~4443219
> *Actually X-mas was an acronym used by the early church. X being Christ in Greek.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHOA I guess I DONT know everything....good looking out homie...I learn something new everyday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought x-mas meant you put an x over christ


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2005, 12:38 PM~4443653
> *i thought x-mas meant you put an x over christ
> *


YOU CRAZY!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2005, 11:35 AM~4443637
> *:uh: battles?  :uh:
> *


U have a better word? I guess Discussion Topic maybe :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2005, 11:38 AM~4443653
> *i thought x-mas meant you put an x over christ
> *



i thought it was a simple abbreviation. you know, christ - criss cross - x? :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 11:39 AM~4443666
> *U have  a better word? I guess Discussion Topic maybe  :dunno:
> *



you're bein PC again :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

whatever it is, its commercial as hell! :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 11:41 AM~4443680
> *whatever it is, its commercial as hell!  :uh:
> *



yea, it is.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 10:39 AM~4443666
> *U have  a better word? I guess Discussion Topic maybe  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy: HAPPY CHRISMAHANUKWANZAKAH BITCHES!!!!! :cheesy: 
[attachmentid=392400]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 20 2005, 12:07 PM~4443811
> *:cheesy: HAPPY CHRISMAHANUKWANZAKAH BITCHES!!!!! :cheesy:
> [attachmentid=392400]
> *




:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 20 2005, 12:07 PM~4443811
> *:cheesy: HAPPY CHRISMAHANUKWANZAKAH BITCHES!!!!! :cheesy:
> [attachmentid=392400]
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 10:19 AM~4443106
> *hmm I havent heard any anti-unity remarks to the recent posts lately.  Sorry i just couldnt resist to bring that to attention.   Its always smart to choose your battles wisely.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2005, 12:24 PM~4443890
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Htown.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 12:28 PM~4443917
> *
> *


thats what you looked like that day of the show, didn't say a thing.....next time you should speak up if something is bothering you...................you just had to stir the shit up again, couldn't leave it alone :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2005, 12:32 PM~4443944
> *thats what you looked like that day of the show, didn't say a thing.....next time you should speak up if something is bothering you...................you just had to stir the shit up again, couldn't leave it alone :uh:
> *


I was right there...Bright ass orange sweater and my camera bag, besides why do I have to talk to you? Neither of you could even make eye contact with me the whole while I stood next to you and Ken's car when it was experiencing technical difficulties after that show. I figured you just didnt recognize me from my pics. I wasnt hiding, the only thing that gave you away was the car. 
Besides I am bored at work and I knew I would get your attention. :biggrin:

Unless you expected me to start some shit...I at least have the decency to respect the show ride or not.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

stirrin the pot






unity is overrated anyhow


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

maybe we shoudl just think of it as helping fellow man...ride or not, lowrider or whatever. Its about being a better person and having a positive contribution to society or in some cases contributing anything at all.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 20 2005, 12:37 PM~4443966
> *I was right there...Bright ass orange sweater and my camera bag, besides why do I have to talk to you?  Neither of you could even make eye contact with me the whole while I stood next to you and Ken's car when it was experiencing technical difficulties after that show.  I figured you just didnt recognize me from my pics.  I wasnt hiding, the only thing that gave you away was the car.
> Besides I am bored at work and I knew I would get your attention. :biggrin:
> *


oh i saw you, but didn't need to start any type of shit at a show, you can ask Goofy and your brother.....atleast they where man enough to speak up about things......oh and if you really want to take it back to what it was well then lets do this


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2005, 12:42 PM~4444004
> *oh i saw you, but didn't need to start any type of shit at a show, you can ask Goofy and your brother.....atleast they where man enough to speak up about things......oh and if you really want to take it back to what it was well then lets do this
> *


 :biggrin: yeah thats why avoided the situation all together...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2005, 12:42 PM~4444004
> *oh i saw you, but didn't need to start any type of shit at a show, you can ask Goofy and your brother.....atleast they where man enough to speak up about things......oh and if you really want to take it back to what it was well then lets do this
> *





:0


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Wow, drama! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2005, 01:01 PM~4444092
> *Wow, drama!  :cheesy:
> *


naw we cool got mad respect for everyone.. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hmmmm i thought we'd have some action today....been kinda quiet in hurr....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 02:11 PM~4444165
> *hmmmm i thought we'd have some action today....been kinda quiet in hurr....
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2005, 01:16 PM~4444217
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:uh: ®


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 02:18 PM~4444229
> *:uh: ®
> *


 :uh: 

╔»Messican®«╝


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2005, 01:20 PM~4444240
> *:uh:
> 
> ╔»Messican®«╝
> *







LOL!!! i wanted to see your reaction


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 02:21 PM~4444248
> *LOL!!!  i wanted to see your reaction
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2005, 01:27 PM~4444292
> *:uh:
> *





:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 02:33 PM~4444321
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all The HLC and Htown riderz ...  

Lord Goofy
HLC Spokesman


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2005, 11:42 AM~4444004
> *oh i saw you, but didn't need to start any type of shit at a show, you can ask Goofy and your brother.....atleast they where man enough to speak up about things......oh and if you really want to take it back to what it was well then lets do this
> *


  do it for santana


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2005, 01:00 PM~4444476
> *  do it for santana
> *



orale homes :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2005, 02:00 PM~4444476
> *  do it for santana
> *


 :uh: 































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2005, 03:00 PM~4444476
> *  do it for santana
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 12:11 PM~4444165
> *hmmmm i thought we'd have some action today....been kinda quiet in hurr....
> *


well i just took a shit :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2005, 06:18 PM~4445964
> *well i just took a shit :biggrin:
> *


Speeking of that..... No more air to spair..... L8rs!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, i've had some bad shits lately. i ate at el alteño on bissonett the other day and i mighta had to much chile on my tacos.........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

GODDAMNIT YALL MOFOS ARE LIKE A PERSON WITH BIG FEET IN A BACK YARD FULL OF DOGS CANT GO ANYWHERE WITHOUT STEPPIN IN SOME SHIT


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2005, 05:18 PM~4445964
> *well i just took a shit :biggrin:
> *


Hey check out my new site.

Side Hustle Clothing


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 20 2005, 07:53 PM~4446689
> *Hey check out my new site.
> 
> Side Hustle Clothing
> *



looks good bro.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy: Click There :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2005, 07:23 PM~4446943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 20 2005, 06:53 PM~4446689
> *Hey check out my new site.
> 
> Side Hustle Clothing
> *




cool, you beat me to it, i wanted to do somethin like that


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

hey, check out this video. Ithink I see a lo lo in the background. Plus it's a pretty good song.

To The Grave


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 20 2005, 09:30 PM~4447874
> *hey, check out this video. Ithink I see a lo lo in the background. Plus it's a pretty good song.
> 
> To The Grave
> *



lone star muthufkn ridaz i used to jam that sheet heavy


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 09:40 PM~4447938
> *lone star muthufkn ridaz i used to jam that sheet heavy
> *


fo sho


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I dont thing ive seen that fleetwood coupe in Houston


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2005, 10:00 PM~4448087
> *I dont thing ive seen that fleetwood coupe in Houston
> *



nah, thats the one ive been hidin from you foo' :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 11:02 PM~4448098
> *nah, thats the one ive been hidin from you foo' :0
> *


90 it out then Beeeach!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2005, 10:05 PM~4448119
> *90 it out then Beeeach!! :biggrin:
> *



oh ya....oh ya......it'll happen. the car is at my homboys house though. i gotta go and get it back ya know but he aint home alot n shit :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

que que


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 20 2005, 09:23 PM~4448291
> *que que
> *


3,000??? hmmmm :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 11:12 PM~4448180
> *oh ya....oh ya......it'll happen. the car is at my homboys house though.  i gotta go and get it back ya know but he aint home alot n shit :cheesy:
> *


Well come over this weekend and help me weld the new top on mine. Its too cold to have a convertible


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its the hood i die for lie for ride for cry for the only reason i come outside for


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

Menace Clan 
:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin: http://s58.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2JA672Y...WQ3JCCCKPGMXEQL

Menace Clan


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2005, 10:00 PM~4448608
> *:biggrin: http://s58.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2JA672Y...WQ3JCCCKPGMXEQL
> 
> Menace Clan
> *


i picked up a cd from soundwaves with fat pat and keke called since the grey tapes got a few good flows.


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=393336]

*<span style=\'color:red\'>Before picture:

1959 Pontiac Catalina that will be given away in Dallas.

"Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show & Concert" March 19, 2006</span>*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2005, 10:35 PM~4448392
> *Well come over this weekend and help me weld the new top on mine. Its too cold to have a convertible
> *



yea right.................................................................................................................























.............................................show off :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2005, 10:29 PM~4448346
> *3,000??? hmmmm  :0
> *





3,000.00? i got 3,001.99 on it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 08:58 AM~4450514
> *3,000.00?  i got 3,001.99 on it.
> *


 :0


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=393412]*<span style=\'color:red\'>

PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE "UNITY"!

</span>*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Dec 21 2005, 09:14 AM~4450863
> *[attachmentid=393412]<span style=\'color:red\'>
> 
> PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE "UNITY"!
> ...


 ..Lets do this.......eh....
but..the only question that I have will we be escorted by the laws or not????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Dec 21 2005, 10:14 AM~4450863
> *[attachmentid=393412]<span style=\'color:red\'>
> 
> PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE "UNITY"!
> ...


 :thumbsup: That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i better get some new shoes so i can get in the cruise line :dunno:






p.s., somebody loan me 15g's, i gotta line on a 63SS ragtop in htown :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*The cruise will be escorted by Houston area constables. (motorcycles)*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man this topic is dyin like lowridin in houston :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Dec 21 2005, 12:53 PM~4451464
> *The cruise will be escorted by Houston area constables. (motorcycles)
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Dec 21 2005, 12:53 PM~4451464
> *The cruise will be escorted by Houston area constables. (motorcycles)
> *


I better weld up the top fast and get the strobes wired in :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Dec 21 2005, 10:53 AM~4451464
> *The cruise will be escorted by Houston area constables. (motorcycles)
> *


  ...thank u sir....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 21 2005, 01:35 PM~4452259
> *I better weld up the top fast and get the strobes wired in :cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 02:41 PM~4452305
> *:uh:
> *


strobes :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 21 2005, 01:53 PM~4452428
> *strobes :biggrin:
> *





:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2005, 01:58 PM~4452483
> *:dunno:
> *



great.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Dec 21 2005, 09:14 AM~4450863
> *[attachmentid=393412]<span style=\'color:red\'>
> 
> PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE "UNITY"!
> ...



do we have to have updated tags?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 21 2005, 06:32 PM~4454934
> *do we have to have updated tags?
> *


on the last 1 no it didnt matter it was all good


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 21 2005, 06:32 PM~4454934
> *do we have to have updated tags?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 21 2005, 05:41 PM~4454998
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 21 2005, 06:45 PM~4455039
> *:uh:
> *


  what? I don't have tags either :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 21 2005, 05:49 PM~4455073
> * what?  I don't have tags either :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 21 2005, 08:11 PM~4455249
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I have out of state plates for when my tags expire.......


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I have this for sale  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=227116


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 21 2005, 05:49 PM~4455073
> * what?  I don't have tags either :biggrin:
> *


i got tags but no insurance :biggrin: 


ooops elezar might see this


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 09:16 PM~4456002
> *i got tags but no insurance  :biggrin:
> ooops elezar might see this
> *


they watching :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lowriders come standard with expired tags. does it count as a mod?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 09:34 PM~4456126
> *lowriders come standard with expired tags.  does it count as a mod?
> *


only if its a minor mod, two minors make a major


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 21 2005, 08:33 PM~4456118
> *they watching :scrutinize:
> *


U JAM THAT UNPREDICTABLE YET? TACO WHATS THE DEEEAL TACO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 21 2005, 09:35 PM~4456143
> *only if its a minor mod, two minors make a major
> *



does it depend on which show you go to? :biggrin: 


:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey ken, im gonna holla at you about those parts when i get back from georgia on tuesday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 08:38 PM~4456171
> *hey ken, im gonna holla at you about those parts when i get back from georgia on tuesday
> *


NOT A PROBLEM BALLER


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 09:36 PM~4456149
> *U JAM THAT UNPREDICTABLE YET? TACO WHATS THE DEEEAL TACO
> *


"wanna bring it back, hell naw, we finna ball, we in cali now"...."snoop waz da deal"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 21 2005, 08:40 PM~4456186
> *"wanna bring it back, hell naw, we finna ball, we in cali now"...."snoop waz da deal"
> *


WHEN I COME THRU IN MY HAIR NO PART LIKE THAT BOY SCREW SCREW GO SO HARD :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 09:40 PM~4456180
> *NOT A PROBLEM BALLER
> *



:uh: 



i bought some old ass cd's today......i got the menace II society and the boyz n tha hood soundtracks :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 09:41 PM~4456195
> *:uh:
> i bought some old ass cd's today......i got the menace II society and the boyz n tha hood soundtracks :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 08:41 PM~4456195
> *:uh:
> i bought some old ass cd's today......i got the menace II society and the boyz n tha hood soundtracks :cheesy:
> *


damn baller just droppin money like nothing


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 09:42 PM~4456207
> *damn baller just droppin money like nothing
> *




foo' u crazy, im ballin on a REAL small budget homie. i had to buy those cd's for myself for christmas and my birthday :biggrin: 



p.s., im not the one with the 64ss rag on daytons :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 08:44 PM~4456215
> *foo' u crazy, im ballin on a REAL small budget homie.  i had to buy those cd's for myself for christmas and my birthday :biggrin:
> p.s., im not the one with the 64ss rag on daytons :uh:
> *


you talkin about my 40 yr old bucket on 10 yr old wheels. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 09:45 PM~4456221
> *:uh:
> you talkin about my 40 yr old bucket on 10 yr old wheels.  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'll take your 40 year old bucket over my 2 year old bucket anyday.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 09:41 PM~4456194
> *WHEN I COME THRU IN MY HAIR NO PART LIKE THAT BOY SCREW SCREW GO SO HARD  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


"STILL DRANKIN KANDY, HOES CAN'T STAND ME" "STOP FOR WHAT, WE AINT GOING TO STOP TILL THE ROOF TOP"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 10:47 PM~4456232
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i'll take your 40 year old bucket over my 2 year old bucket anyday.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 21 2005, 10:49 PM~4456636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YOU KNOW WUT IM TALKIN BOUT FOOLIO :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 11:56 PM~4456666
> *YOU KNOW WUT IM TALKIN BOUT FOOLIO :biggrin:
> *


ya but I cant afford a 10 year old bucket let alone a 2 year old one


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 21 2005, 11:02 PM~4456706
> *ya but I cant afford a 10 year old bucket let alone a 2 year old one
> *




i cant afford my 2 year old bucket either......so like beavis said, 'FIRE FIRE FIRE' :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 21 2005, 08:50 PM~4456256
> *"STILL DRANKIN KANDY, HOES CAN'T STAND ME" "STOP FOR WHAT, WE AINT GOING TO STOP TILL THE ROOF TOP"
> *


WE AINT GONE TELL A STORY FUCK FAME AND GLORY WHEN I CLICK ON THE COURT I SHOOK ROBERT FUCKIN HORRY


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2005, 12:09 AM~4456734
> *WE AINT GONE TELL A STORY FUCK FAME AND GLORY WHEN I CLICK ON THE COURT I SHOOK ROBERT FUCKIN HORRY
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2005, 10:10 PM~4456736
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS CLASSIC SCREW TAPE CUT, YOU WOULDNT KNOW  :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2005, 12:12 AM~4456746
> *THATS CLASSIC SCREW TAPE CUT, YOU WOULDNT KNOW    :uh:
> *


*Gotta take these for plating.Little did I know, I just had to peel off the taping.* :0 :roflmao: *What you know about that? some AIM shit right there!!!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2005, 11:17 PM~4456772
> *Gotta take these for plating.Little did I know, I just had to peel off the taping. :0  :roflmao: What you know about that? some AIM shit right there!!!
> *




damn homie, you gotta record deal yet? :biggrin: put it on screw and you'll make millions


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 22 2005, 12:18 AM~4456781
> *damn homie, you gotta record deal yet? :biggrin:  put it on screw and you'll make millions
> *


I will let Ken tell you about that one....:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Dec 22 2005, 12:04 AM~4456715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hand on tha woodgrain ass on tha tight white


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2005, 11:19 PM~4456783
> *I will let Ken tell you about that one....:roflmao:
> *




:ugh: uuuhhhhh ken?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 22 2005, 12:25 AM~4456812
> *:ugh: uuuhhhhh ken?
> *


Man where the fuck did he go?  Damnit! :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody else got that getto brothers livin' lavish down south screwed? that is THA SHIT :thumbsup: 

lamborginis testarossas and cadillacs with colored beams

down south yea we livin lavish all about my green all about my cabbage


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2005, 11:27 PM~4456825
> *Man where the fuck did he go?   Damnit! :angry:
> *



in tha closet with a dirty magazine havin 'ken time'??? :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 22 2005, 12:29 AM~4456835
> *in tha closet with a dirty magazine havin 'ken time'??? :dunno:
> *


Prolly talking on da phone wit a *HOE*, Jackin Off on his *NINTENDO*.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2005, 11:32 PM~4456862
> *Prolly talking on da phone wit a HOE, Jackin Off on his Nintendo.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 22 2005, 12:33 AM~4456871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2005, 11:34 PM~4456878
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




u hear that kenny? hes talkin bout ur nintendo :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I be kickin it to a *HOE* on da *PHONE*,Finnin to pick her ass up in Da *FOE*, Close da *DOE* on da *FOE* Hit da switch, Jump up n *GO* But first let me *BLOW* a *LOAD* on my *NINTENDO*. _lyrics by LONE STAR upcoming album *"Houston Radiation"*_ *SCREWED*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2005, 11:47 PM~4456973
> *I be kickin it to a HOE on da PHONE,Finnin to pick her ass up in Da FOE, Close da DOE on da FOE Hit da switch, Jump up n GO But first let me BLOW a LOAD on my NINTENDO. lyrics by LONE STAR upcoming album  "Houston Radiation" SCREWED
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sixone, you's a fool mayne


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HOLD UP SKREW


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 10:34 PM~4456126
> *lowriders come standard with expired tags.  does it count as a mod?
> *


I think it is a mod _if_ you do have tags...

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you **** have too much time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 10:41 PM~4456195
> *:uh:
> i bought some old ass cd's today......i got the menace II society and the boyz n tha hood soundtracks :cheesy:
> *


Boyz n da hood soundtrack sucks/sucks.
could have sold that to you for 5 bucks/bucks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 22 2005, 12:04 AM~4456715
> *i cant afford my 2 year old bucket either......so like beavis said, 'FIRE FIRE FIRE' :biggrin:
> *


Just let yopapicatez take over the car payments :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2005, 09:00 AM~4458107
> *Boyz n da hood soundtrack sucks/sucks.
> could have sold that to you for 5 bucks/bucks.
> *


DAMN. LATIN CHOPPED HIS POST.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 22 2005, 09:05 AM~4458117
> *DAMN.  LATIN CHOPPED HIS POST.
> *


that's the *enroscado y cortado* post


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2005, 09:00 AM~4458107
> *Boyz n da hood soundtrack sucks/sucks.
> could have sold that to you for 5 bucks/bucks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2005, 08:00 AM~4458107
> *Boyz n da hood soundtrack sucks/sucks.
> could have sold that to you for 5 bucks/bucks.
> *


mmmaaaaan hooolllldddddd uuuupppppp cccchhhooooppppiinnnngggg iiiittttt uuuppppp


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2005, 08:48 AM~4458071
> *you **** have too much time
> *


:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 22 2005, 01:18 AM~4457174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sixone, you's a fool mayne
> *


:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2005, 11:47 PM~4456973
> *I be kickin it to a HOE on da PHONE,Finnin to pick her ass up in Da FOE, Close da DOE on da FOE Hit da switch, Jump up n GO But first let me BLOW a LOAD on my NINTENDO. lyrics by LONE STAR upcoming album  "Houston Radiation" SCREWED
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is Mirage back?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

" showing naked ass in the great state of texas"'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2005, 11:43 AM~4458807
> *" showing naked ass in the great state of texas"'
> *


chocolate bunnY?


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Dec 21 2005, 09:14 AM~4450863
> *[attachmentid=393412]<span style=\'color:red\'>
> 
> PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT THE CAUSE "UNITY"!
> ...


this has been done by the imports .... they took 610 in a loop ( over 250 cars )


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2005, 09:43 AM~4458812
> *chocolate bunnY?
> *


not dat ass... wait till the out of town shows...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2005, 03:00 PM~4460096
> *not dat ass... wait till the out of town shows...
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2005, 03:10 PM~4460161
> *:burn:
> *


MY NAME IS DJ *LATIN*, IM KNOWN TO MAKE THINGS *HAPPEN*, I KNOW I REALLY SHOULDNT BE *RAPPIN'*, BUT I DO IT CUZ IM PULLIN LADIES PANTIES THAT BE *SATIN*. _EXCERPT FROM DJ LATIN'S SELF TITLED DEBUT ALBUM_ *CHOPPED*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2005, 03:46 PM~4460458
> *MY NAME IS DJ LATIN, IM KNOWN TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEN, I KNOW I REALLY SHOULDNT BE RAPPIN', BUT I DO IT CUZ IM PULLIN LADIES PANTIES THAT BE SATIN. EXCERPT FROM DJ LATIN'S SELF TITLED DEBUT ALBUM CHOPPED
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ATTENTION:
ANY ONE IN THE HOUSTON ARE GOT A ELCAMINO HOOD...LIKE AROUND A 80'S MODEL.. IF SO LET ME KNO...DINGS AND SCRATCHES ARE OK.. NO MAJOR DAMAGE THOUGH


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I hope we can get off early today....I need to go get some parts for my truck. being stranded with a ride with jacked up front end sucks. Damn these Houston streets!! :machinegun: :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2005, 10:54 PM~4463789
> *:ATTENTION:
> ANY ONE IN THE HOUSTON ARE GOT A ELCAMINO HOOD...LIKE AROUND A 80'S MODEL.. IF SO LET ME KNO...DINGS AND SCRATCHES ARE OK.. NO MAJOR DAMAGE THOUGH
> *


i think houtex had a whole shell for sale a while back.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hope everyone in Houston has a good Christmas and also that the new year will bring unity between DUALHEX and Lonestar. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2005, 07:17 AM~4465535
> *Hope everyone in Houston has a good Christmas and also that the new year will bring unity between DUALHEX and Lonestar.  :biggrin:
> *



stirring the pot . :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 23 2005, 09:19 AM~4465543
> *stirring the pot . :0
> *


Haven't put the sugar in the Kool Aid yet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2005, 06:34 AM~4465398
> *i think houtex had a whole shell for sale a while back.
> *


yea.. i remember he did... where is he now...lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey provok.. do u think u can scan my graffiti pics for your side hustle shirts...holla at me ... i got some clean work dat would look good...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Merry Christmas to Everyone


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2005, 08:17 AM~4465535
> *Hope everyone in Houston has a good Christmas and also that the new year will bring unity between DUALHEX and Lonestar.  :biggrin:
> *


hahah we been civil que no? Peace and joy to the world!! tra la la la


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2005, 12:12 PM~4466559
> *yea.. i remember he did... where is he now...lol
> *


I have his number if you want or I can call and ask him for ya.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2005, 09:54 PM~4463789
> *:ATTENTION:
> ANY ONE IN THE HOUSTON ARE GOT A ELCAMINO HOOD...LIKE AROUND A 80'S MODEL.. IF SO LET ME KNO...DINGS AND SCRATCHES ARE OK.. NO MAJOR DAMAGE THOUGH
> *


 :scrutinize: 
Have you done somthing to my car?
:dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2005, 08:00 AM~4458107
> *Boyz n da hood soundtrack sucks/sucks.
> could have sold that to you for 5 bucks/bucks.
> *




thanks for letting me know chapete :angry: 

the one song i did dig was the comptons most wanted 'growin up n tha hood'

its aiight


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2005, 08:17 AM~4465535
> *Hope everyone in Houston has a good Christmas and also that the new year will bring unity between DUALHEX and Lonestar.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wuz da damn deal folx


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2005, 09:54 PM~4463789
> *:ATTENTION:
> ANY ONE IN THE HOUSTON ARE GOT A ELCAMINO HOOD...LIKE AROUND A 80'S MODEL.. IF SO LET ME KNO...DINGS AND SCRATCHES ARE OK.. NO MAJOR DAMAGE THOUGH
> *



an 80's malibu hood will also fit it


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup h-town.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no jason.. its for lil joe... ur car is ok.. im gunna work on it 2 morrow... hey hex.. hit him up and see whats up


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 23 2005, 01:14 PM~4467345
> *:scrutinize:
> Have you done somthing to my car?
> :dunno:
> *


thats what i was wondering


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2005, 07:44 PM~4469184
> *no jason.. its for lil joe... ur car is ok.. im gunna work on it 2 morrow... hey hex.. hit him up and see whats up
> *


Aiight I just got in and saw this so I'll hit him up Saturday and let you know the deal. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

there is a big ass parking lot on 1960 and aldine westfield next to the sonic the homies with bags be chillin it gets packed they was clownin on me cuz my shit wasent wired up but next fri payback i got two of my other homies to ride out ther wish i could take more but it might be to far for you guys but it you wanna roll let me know they hatin on juice but ima show them what it do


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 24 2005, 02:11 AM~4471152
> *there is a big ass parking lot on 1960 and aldine westfield next to the sonic the homies with bags be chillin it gets packed they was clownin on me cuz my shit wasent wired up but next fri payback i got two of my other homies to ride out ther wish i could take more but it might be to far for you guys but it you wanna roll let me know they hatin on juice but ima show them what it do
> *




Yea its a little hot spot right now. Shit if yall decide to run down there dont forget to stop by the shop. I can ride my bike there. And I know for sure SLIM can ride a wheelie all the way there. Slim whats up on those batts still want them.

Mark


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 23 2005, 06:45 PM~4469187
> *thats what i was wondering
> *


lol... i wouldnt post it out in the open... im not dat stupid.. only at times


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2005, 09:54 PM~4463789
> *:ATTENTION:
> ANY ONE IN THE HOUSTON ARE GOT A ELCAMINO HOOD...LIKE AROUND A 80'S MODEL.. IF SO LET ME KNO...DINGS AND SCRATCHES ARE OK.. NO MAJOR DAMAGE THOUGH
> *


Say bro call me after Christmas and I'll show you three hoods at the shop...pic out the best one , Ill hook you up eh.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Dec 24 2005, 09:26 AM~4472678
> *Say bro call me after Christmas and I'll show you three hoods at the shop...pic out the best one , Ill hook you up eh.
> *


alright.. thats kool man... its for a homeboy so ill let him know wats up...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Everyone have a Merry Christmas! yall be safe.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 24 2005, 05:04 PM~4475444
> *Everyone have a Merry Christmas! yall be safe.
> *



Right Back At you!!!!!!


Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WUZ DA DEAL ITS BIG SLIM WISHIN YOU AND YOURS A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

happy holidays from cali rydah


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS  to all of the HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL and lowriders from HOUSTON....And a HAPPY NEW YEAR!

FROM
LORD GOOFY
EMPIRE FOUNDER
HLC SPOKESMAN


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

*
FELIZ NAVIDAD!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

happy kwanzaa


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2005, 12:46 AM~4477554
> *happy kwanzaa
> *


Shut yo mouff NIKKA


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Here to shed a lil Christmas spirit...Happy holidays to you all from Individuals CC!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

FELIZ NAVIDAD AND UNO PROSPERO ANO~NUEVO TO ALL THE GENTE HERE IN HOUSTONE AND AS WELL AS ALL THE LOWRIDERS EVERYWHERE..!! 

:biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2005, 02:59 AM~4478092
> *Shut yo mouff NIKKA
> *


waaaaaatt!! i got bored dawg.!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:biggrin: Merry Christmas to you guys...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Merry Christmas Houston from Houston Stylez CC


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

something cool to watch for the holidays....

light before Christmas


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Check out Homie Styln scrp'n past Joe's Burger, thx for the vid VGP...  

http://www.vgpinc.com/videos/homiestylinhq/homiestylin.mpg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 25 2005, 10:20 PM~4482594
> *something cool to watch for the holidays....
> 
> light before Christmas
> *


that was cool.. i seen that shit.. but it was a different house.. but same music tho...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

LATE MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYBODY AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR.LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2005, 11:07 AM~4484621
> *that was cool.. i seen that shit.. but it was a different house.. but same music tho...
> *


fuckin song been stuck in my head all day


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2005, 11:07 AM~4484621
> *that was cool.. i seen that shit.. but it was a different house.. but same music tho...
> *


fuckin song been stuck in my head all day


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 24 2005, 12:11 AM~4471152
> *there is a big ass parking lot on 1960 and aldine westfield next to the sonic the homies with bags be chillin it gets packed they was clownin on me cuz my shit wasent wired up but next fri payback i got two of my other homies to ride out ther wish i could take more but it might be to far for you guys but it you wanna roll let me know they hatin on juice but ima show them what it do
> *


 i b there. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2005, 06:31 PM~4487626
> *fuckin song been stuck in my head all day
> *


lol.. im not the only one then i guess


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2005, 01:46 AM~4477554
> *happy kwanzaa
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 06:29 AM~4490328
> *:uh:
> *


wat.. i gotta represent for my brothers in the mother land.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2005, 01:46 AM~4477554
> *happy kwanzaa
> *



Does anybody even celebrate this? or is it just a media promoted "holiday"?

Disclaimer: not hating just tryin to find out...
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 09:25 AM~4490497
> *Does anybody even celebrate this? or is it just a media promoted "holiday"?
> 
> Disclaimer: not hating just tryin to find out...
> ...


sic713 does. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2005, 09:19 AM~4490469
> *wat.. i gotta represent for my brothers in the mother land.... :biggrin:
> *


i was watching the news last night and saw that it is a seven day thing. :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 07:25 AM~4490497
> *Does anybody even celebrate this? or is it just a media promoted "holiday"?
> 
> Disclaimer: not hating just tryin to find out...
> ...


lol..... shit i dunno.... i was just being stupid....i dont know anyone who does...maybe my neighbor....he african or sumthing...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 07:27 AM~4490510
> *sic713 does.   :cheesy:
> *


new page... :biggrin: not really....  shit christmas didnt even feel like christmas...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2005, 10:27 AM~4490755
> *new page... :biggrin: not really....  shit christmas didnt even feel like christmas...
> *


it's not the same when we get older.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 07:31 AM~4490526
> *i was watching the gay porn last night and saw this seven inch thing that turned me on.  :dunno:
> *


ewwww :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 08:28 AM~4490759
> *it's not the same when we get older.
> *


true..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2005, 10:30 AM~4490766
> *i love to squirt to asscracks at carshows when people dip down to shine their spokes  :cheesy:
> *


:burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 10:38 AM~4490805
> *:burn:
> *



thats wrong there...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 10:41 AM~4490819
> *thats wrong there...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 08:38 AM~4490805
> *:burn:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: 
u lucky i ran out of ideals...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I went to Perfect Rack last night and there was a 63 hitting the fuck out them switches. Never saw the car before. When's the next event?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 27 2005, 09:53 AM~4491210
> *I went to Perfect Rack last night and there was a 63 hitting the fuck out them switches. Never saw the car before. When's the next event?
> *


i have no fucking clue.. damn i need 2 draw dat design for u too..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2005, 11:02 AM~4491259
> *i have no fucking clue.. damn i need 2 draw dat design for u too..
> *


Did you see the Krylon shirt I did? It's the the Side Hustle site.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 27 2005, 11:53 AM~4491210
> *I went to Perfect Rack last night and there was a 63 hitting the fuck out them switches. Never saw the car before. When's the next event?
> *


Thought you were going to Roys Beer Garden?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 27 2005, 10:05 AM~4491272
> *Did you see the Krylon shirt I did? It's the the Side Hustle site.
> *


yea i saw it.. looked badass


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 11:16 AM~4491320
> *Thought you were going to Roys Beer Garden?
> *


Went to Perfect Rack instead. It was pretty fun.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 27 2005, 12:34 PM~4491409
> *Went to Perfect Rack instead. It was pretty fun.
> *


that's cool. been a year since i went there.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

PROVOK I'm workin on that shit ,I'll get to yall TODAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2005, 11:41 AM~4491436
> *PROVOK I'm workin on that shit ,I'll get to yall TODAY. :thumbsup:
> *


Cool. Send it to Ellie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone ever get a parking violation in Houston? :angry: Pinche Jura :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this should cheer you up...

http://www.officialkwanzaawebsite.org/


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 11:33 AM~4491629
> *this should cheer you up...
> 
> http://www.officialkwanzaawebsite.org/
> *


hummm.. i wonder who this is for....dont u have a magazie you should be working on.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2005, 02:10 PM~4491940
> *hummm.. i wonder who this is for....dont u have a magazie you should be working on.. lol :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 12:17 PM~4492030
> *:biggrin:
> *


get 2 work :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 02:17 PM~4492030
> *:biggrin:
> *


When is the release for the 2nd?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 03:13 PM~4492638
> *When is the release for the 2nd?
> *



this weekend...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 02:29 PM~4492792
> *this weekend...
> *


can't wait


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 11:29 AM~4491609
> *Anyone ever get a parking violation in Houston?  :angry:  Pinche Jura :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


cant see it. too blurry


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2005, 04:08 PM~4493151
> *cant see it. too blurry
> *


35 bucks for parking my ride up on the sidewalk. neighbors were pulling out of their homes and speeding down the street so i decided to put it up since i didn't want to get it side swiped.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 02:13 PM~4493197
> *35 bucks for parking my ride up on the sidewalk.  neighbors were pulling out of their homes and speeding down the street so i decided to put it up since i didn't want to get it side swiped.
> *



Yeah I almost got one of those about 10yrs ago

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

shit around here in my hood, you'll get a ticket for parking the wrong way, you have to park with the flow of traffic :uh: $65


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2005, 02:22 PM~4493284
> *shit around here in my hood, you'll get a ticket for parking the wrong way, you have to park with the flow of traffic :uh: $65
> *


That Pasedena P.D. always looking for revenue..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2005, 04:37 PM~4493447
> *That Pasedena P.D. always looking for revenue..
> *


I got hit up by a Houston cop. :thumbsdown: The news is always whining about shortage of cops and about their response time being real slow. Those fools are busy giving out petty citations instead of taking care of real business.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2005, 02:22 PM~4493284
> *shit around here in my hood,
> *


you know you live in uptown part with all the white folks.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2005, 04:34 PM~4494041
> *you know you live in uptown part with all the white folks.
> *


 :ugh: you now them old white folk be pakkking, straight gangstaz :guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2005, 03:39 PM~4494093
> *:ugh: you now them old white folk be pakkking, straight gangstaz :guns:
> *


yea parking those boats and RVs over there in la porte where you live


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2005, 04:55 PM~4494273
> *yea parking those boats and RVs over there in la porte where you live
> *


 :uh: Pasadena


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2005, 04:19 PM~4494527
> *:uh: Pasadena
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 12:16 PM~4491320
> *Thought you were going to Roys Beer Garden?
> *


Roy's is a cool spot :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2005, 08:56 PM~4487778
> *i b there. :cheesy:
> *


Que honda Loco.....Hey i finally got my hands on a computer for a while and i was checking out the LIL......let that boy Slim know we be there to back him up on 1960!!!!!!Que No...I also want to say Happy Holiday to every one on LIL, keep it real homies and lets get the movement going again.....Hell i'll settle for the park(Magregor) who's down to bring it back once again! :biggrin: Can we do it?I say YES.....who else is down.........well im out of here Boiler or should i say Baller!
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

sup peoplez :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2005, 06:42 PM~4495609
> *Que honda Loco.....Hey i finally got my hands on a computer for a while and i was checking out the LIL......let that boy Slim know we be there to back him up on 1960!!!!!!Que No...I also want to say Happy Holiday to every one on LIL, keep it real homies and  lets get the movement going again.....Hell i'll settle for the park(Magregor) who's down to bring it back once again! :biggrin: Can we do it?I say YES.....who else is down.........well im out of here Boiler or should i say Baller!
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


baller please. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2005, 07:54 PM~4496093
> *sup peoplez :scrutinize:
> *


what up nix? r u down 2 hit the park next year? :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2005, 09:22 PM~4496297
> *what up nix? r u down 2 hit the park next year? :biggrin:
> *


I'm ALWAYZ down to cruise,ANYWHERE. Now about the park, I think if there is some down ass ridaz out there we should go to the park but just not every weekend. What would yall think about goin to tha park the1st and 3rd sunday of each month . I wouldn't mind if it were every Sunday but yall aint me. WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT THA 1ST AND THE 3RD??????????????????????? Let me know sumthin I'm gettin bored on Sundays. :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2005, 08:56 PM~4496578
> *I'm ALWAYZ down to cruise,ANYWHERE. Now about the park, I think if there is some down ass ridaz out there we should go to the park but just not every weekend. What would yall think about goin to tha park the1st and 3rd sunday of each month . I wouldn't mind if it were every Sunday but yall aint me. WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT THA 1ST AND THE 3RD??????????????????????? Let me know sumthin I'm gettin bored on Sundays. :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


sounds like a good ideal.....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2005, 10:15 PM~4496646
> *sounds like a good ideal.....
> *


thanx nikka.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2005, 11:15 PM~4496646
> *sounds like a good ideal.....
> *



ready for the 3rd day of Kwanzaa tomorrow...?

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2005, 08:56 PM~4496578
> *I'm ALWAYZ down to cruise,ANYWHERE. Now about the park, I think if there is some down ass ridaz out there we should go to the park but just not every weekend. What would yall think about goin to tha park the1st and 3rd sunday of each month . I wouldn't mind if it were every Sunday but yall aint me. WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT THA 1ST AND THE 3RD??????????????????????? Let me know sumthin I'm gettin bored on Sundays. :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


good idea 1st and 3rd, that would give time 2 work on whateva i brake at the park :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2005, 10:18 PM~4496663
> *good idea 1st and 3rd, that would give time 2 work on whateva i brake at the park :biggrin:
> *


we sayin good ideas but we'll see who actually shows up to the park


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 09:16 PM~4496657
> *ready for the 3rd day of Kwanzaa tomorrow...?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


kwanzaa ? que es eso? me no pick inglish :ugh: :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Dec 27 2005, 09:54 PM~4496093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up h-town homies!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

So for reals whos down for new years day in the park?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2005, 09:19 PM~4496676
> *we sayin good ideas but we'll see who actually shows up to the park
> *


WILL SEE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2005, 09:25 PM~4496723
> *So for reals whos down for new years day in the park?
> *


I'am who else? or maybe it's too early , some people go out of town u know. :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 27 2005, 10:23 PM~4496711
> *whats up h-town homies!
> *


Primo is that u?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2005, 10:29 PM~4496755
> *I'am who else? or maybe it's too early , some people go out of town u know. :uh:
> *


 SOME NOT ALL.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey hey , main what it do. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2005, 11:31 PM~4496780
> *hey hey , main what it do. :biggrin:
> *


it dont do shit without no damn batteries :twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2005, 09:19 PM~4496676
> *we sayin good ideas but we'll see who actually shows up to the park
> *


u know im down...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 09:16 PM~4496657
> *ready for the 3rd day of Kwanzaa tomorrow...?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol.. not really.. fuck kwanzaa


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2005, 11:44 PM~4496876
> *lol.. not really.. fuck kwanzaa
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 27 2005, 09:46 PM~4496891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 27 2005, 02:47 PM~4493559
> *I got hit up by a Houston cop.  :thumbsdown:  The news is always whining about shortage of cops and about their response time being real slow.  Those fools are busy giving out petty citations instead of taking care of real business.
> *



that explains why my co-workers truck got stole today


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 27 2005, 05:53 PM~4495225
> *Roy's is a cool spot :cheesy:
> *



Roy's is ghetto, too many hard heads


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2005, 11:29 PM~4496757
> *Primo is that u?
> *


u know it primo! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 28 2005, 12:08 AM~4497013
> *Roy's is ghetto, too many hard heads
> *


Never had a problem there. :dunno: Is barrio though.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

houston is ghetto, so wuts the problem?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 09:48 AM~4498676
> *houston is ghetto, so wuts the problem?
> *


WHERE YOU GONNA BE FOR NEW YEAR'S?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 09:59 AM~4498706
> *WHERE YOU GONNA BE FOR NEW YEAR'S?
> *




YA MAMMAS house




nah i dunno. at the house more than likely.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 10:00 AM~4498715
> *YA MAMMAS house
> nah i dunno.  at the house more than likely.
> *



YOU KNOW WHERE WE'LL BE.  
MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE TROY MAD AGAIN. :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 10:28 AM~4498830
> *YOU KNOW WHERE WE'LL BE.
> MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE TROY MAD AGAIN. :cheesy:
> *



are you gonna start accusin him of bein straight again :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 10:32 AM~4498849
> *are you gonna start accusin him of bein straight again :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HE GOT BALLS ON HIS HEAD LAST YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=228634

Happy b'day Ice Block :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wuz da deal homies


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2005, 12:03 PM~4499455
> *wuz da deal homies
> *



YOU TALKIN ABOUT THIS FRI NIGHT? WHAT TIME?


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

I am hardly on here, but I just wanted to tell everyone....










-Dani-


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 08:48 AM~4498676
> *houston is ghetto, so wuts the problem?
> *



ur ghetto pat :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 28 2005, 02:56 PM~4500619
> *ur ghetto pat :biggrin:
> *




i can be :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 02:08 PM~4500681
> *i can be :biggrin:
> *


pat u going to the gun show this weekend?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 28 2005, 03:30 PM~4500848
> *pat u going to the gun show this weekend?
> *




oh yea...i forgot about that..

im goin to shoot machine guns this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 02:31 PM~4500852
> *oh yea...i forgot about that..
> 
> im goin to shoot machine guns this weekend :biggrin:
> *


I'm i the market for a 3 5 7. my coworker is selling his sig p220 45 auto with night sights,laser, and grips for $550


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 28 2005, 03:35 PM~4500871
> *I'm i the market for a 3 5 7. my coworker is selling his sig p220 45 auto with night sights,laser, and grips for $550
> *




my gals gotta taurus 357 snubby, magna ported barrell, 5 shot hammerless. chrome too..dont know if i wanna let that one go though. its pretty sweet but kicks like a motherfkrr. the muzzle blast alone from that one would scare off an intruder :0 


that sig sounds like a good deal, my bro wants that same pistol. what kinda shape is it in?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where is the gun show im looking for a pistol grip pump.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 05:31 PM~4501335
> *where is the gun show im looking for a pistol grip pump.
> *


I have a new one at my pawn shop. A mossberg 500a pistol grip. I'll let it go for about 230-250. Its may sound a little steep but we did order them brand new.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 28 2005, 03:36 PM~4501389
> *I have a new one at my pawn shop. A mossberg 500a pistol grip. I'll let it go for about 230-250. Its may sound a little steep but we did order them brand new.
> *


pic???


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 05:37 PM~4501392
> *pic???
> *


I'll try to find one. Its all black synthetic. It looks like a regular black mossberg except its pistol grip.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 28 2005, 03:42 PM~4501450
> *I'll try to find one. Its all black synthetic. It looks like a regular black mossberg except its pistol grip.
> *


how many bodies does it have cuz i plan to put 1 more on it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 04:52 PM~4501581
> *how many bodies does it have cuz i plan to put 1 more on it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 04:52 PM~4501581
> *how many bodies does it have cuz i plan to put 1 more on it
> *


how bout 2??? I'll PM you with the details :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 28 2005, 04:16 PM~4501647
> *how bout 2???  I'll PM you with the details :cheesy:
> *


fools be talkin too much shit


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 05:19 PM~4501658
> *fools be talkin too much shit
> *


I now where them fools be kickin it at.................down with a 187 :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 03:31 PM~4501335
> *where is the gun show im looking for a pistol grip pump.
> *


GRB-downtown, sat & sun. You'll find one cheap, I bought my AK for $300 last time


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 04:52 PM~4501581
> *how many bodies does it have cuz i plan to put 1 more on it
> *




streiht GANGSTA :0 

sisters boyfriend has a winchester pump pistol grip at my parents house right now, pretty clean. i was gonna inquire and see if he'd sell it to me.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and this is a small sampling of wut we'll be shootin on saturday  
all full automatics :biggrin: this was a MG shoot earlier this year. and those are real 40mm grenade launchers.
[attachmentid=401897]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=401900]
[attachmentid=401901]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2005, 09:43 PM~4496865
> *it dont do shit without no damn batteries :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: come pick them up homie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man ya'll some sleepy ass's tonight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

impalastyle stays strapped


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 28 2005, 06:16 PM~4502421
> *GRB-downtown, sat & sun. You'll find one cheap, I bought my AK for $300 last time
> *


baller


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall whos going friday night to the spot off 1960 and aildinewestfield


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

shit man i cant wait till i move out there to Houston..


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

FUCK ALL DAT LETS DO THIS AND LETS DO DAT WE NEED TO GET OUT THERE AND LET THESE BOYS WAT DA BUSINESS IS I SAY DA 1ST SUNDAY OF DA NEW YEAR WE SHOULD GET OUT THERE AND KICK IT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2005, 09:26 PM~4503557
> *sup yall whos going friday night to the spot off 1960 and aildinewestfield
> *


thats wayyyy too far to go see some trucks


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2005, 09:26 PM~4503557
> *sup yall whos going friday night to the spot off 1960 and aildinewestfield
> *


I heard everyone is going to show palace Friday night.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 10:25 PM~4503542
> *impalastyle stays strapped
> *



and you know this  




i just love guns, been shootin since i was a kid. then when you add guns that fire off a mag in a single burst, it gets really interesting :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Dec 28 2005, 10:28 PM~4503576
> *shit man i cant wait till i move out there to Houston..
> *



on da realz, you're not missin anything homie.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

oh well im going so if u show u show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 09:35 PM~4503616
> *on da realz, you're not missin anything homie.
> *


hey bro thats not the attitude to have if want unity :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 10:44 PM~4503689
> *hey bro thats not the attitude to have if want unity  :uh:
> *



:uh: go take a picture






oops, almost forgot :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fltwoodpmpn_@Dec 28 2005, 11:29 PM~4503580
> *FUCK ALL DAT LETS DO THIS AND LETS DO DAT WE NEED TO GET OUT THERE AND LET THESE BOYS WAT DA BUSINESS IS I SAY DA 1ST SUNDAY OF DA NEW YEAR WE SHOULD GET OUT THERE AND KICK IT
> *


dis what its gon look like when im rollin down the street wit da homies


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hey yall fltwoodpmpn is my nigg noe showem sum love


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

impalastyle always shows love to the homies :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2005, 09:52 PM~4503759
> *hey yall fltwoodpmpn is my nigg noe showem sum love
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 10:58 PM~4503804
> *impalastyle always shows love to the homies  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *




:0


you know we gotta initiate the newbs


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey lonestar aint got shit......check it out, tray rag on yo' arse. CHROME motor too :0 

[attachmentid=402038]
[attachmentid=402039]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 10:02 PM~4503827
> *:0
> you know we gotta initiate the newbs
> *


hey this is nice party guys

yea just wait til the broad gets here


well whos the broad?



what movie :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2005, 10:26 PM~4503557
> *sup yall whos going friday night to the spot off 1960 and aildinewestfield
> *



IM AROUND THE CORNER. WHAT TIME? ILL CHECK IT OUT


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2005, 10:29 PM~4503586
> *I heard everyone is going to show palace Friday night.....
> *


what SP and no 1 told me anything about it :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 11:04 PM~4503840
> *hey this is nice party guys
> 
> yea just wait til the broad gets here
> ...



AMERICAN ME?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 11:04 PM~4503840
> *hey this is nice party guys
> 
> yea just wait til the broad gets here
> ...




i fukn love that part :biggrin: 

you ever had your shit pushed in? :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 11:06 PM~4503853
> *MY LATEST FLICK, DANNY DOES DALLAS??
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 10:06 PM~4503853
> *AMERICAN ME?
> *


yea i saw it 2 nights ago


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 29 2005, 12:09 AM~4503883
> *
> *


sup big homie ready to sell me dat lac


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 11:09 PM~4503880
> *yea i saw it 2 nights ago
> *


WHAT DO I WIN?





PAT, DONT ANSWER.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

ALMOST.......JAN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 11:11 PM~4503895
> *WHAT DO I WIN?
> PAT, DONT ANSWER.
> *



FREE ALL ACCESS 'BACK' STAGE PASSES TO THE CHIP N DALES SHOWING AT THE MANHOLE PLUS UNLIMITED YOU CALL EM NUTTSHOTS AT THE BAR


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

I WANT A 59 RAG.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 28 2005, 11:13 PM~4503911
> *I WANT A 59 RAG.......
> *



join the club homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 11:12 PM~4503909
> *FREE ALL ACCESS 'BACK' STAGE PASSES TO THE CHIP N DALES SHOWING AT THE MANHOLE PLUS UNLIMITED YOU CALL EM NUTTSHOTS AT THE BAR
> *


YOU MEAN ALL I GET IS THE CHANCE TO USE YOUR PASS TO THE ALL-GAY ASS PALACE? :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he said u call them nutshots


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

FUK THAT IM GETTING ONE....


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

WHATS UP SLIM......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 11:13 PM~4503916
> *YOU MEAN ALL I GET IS THE CHANCE TO USE YOUR PASS TO THE ALL-GAY ASS PALACE? :barf:
> *



no you get your very own pass you dont have to hold onto troys belt loop anymore to get the discount


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 11:15 PM~4503930
> *no you get your very own pass you dont have to hold onto troys belt loop anymore to get the discount
> *


YOU'RE THE ONE THAT WAS SLOW DANCING WITH YOUR HANDS IN HIS BUTT-POCKETS, LAST NEW YEARS :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2005, 11:14 PM~4503919
> *he said u call them nutshots
> *



yea, thats JUSTDEEZ specialty. he makes them himself :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 29 2005, 12:15 AM~4503928
> *WHATS UP SLIM......
> *


shit tring to keep up with u


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you guys are some real jokers


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 11:16 PM~4503937
> *YOU'RE THE ONE THAT WAS SLOW DANCING WITH YOUR HANDS IN HIS BUTT-POCKETS, LAST NEW YEARS :cheesy:
> *



i was doin my danny impression :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 11:16 PM~4503938
> *yea, thats JUSTDEEZ specialty.  he makes them himself :0
> *


ALL OVER YOUR FACE. YOU ALWAYS LOOK LIKE NEMO. >> :0


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

SHIT U GOT TWO RIDES


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 11:18 PM~4503956
> *ALL OVER YOUR FACE.  YOU ALWAYS LOOK LIKE NEMO. >> :0
> *



shut up ***


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 11:19 PM~4503967
> *shut up ***
> *


WHATSAMMATA? OUT OF AMMO? TIRED? NEED A NAP AND A WARM BABA?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CIVIC SOLD TO SOME DUDE IN CANADA


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 11:20 PM~4503971
> *WHATSAMMATA?  OUT OF AMMO?  TIRED?  NEED A NAP AND A WARM BABA?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



mmmmmmmmmm pizza


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 11:22 PM~4503983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> mmmmmmmmmm pizza
> *


BOX :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lonestar whens the next casino run???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 28 2005, 11:22 PM~4503988
> *BOX :cheesy:
> *




go wash the babies off your hands :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 11:24 PM~4503997
> *go wash the babies off your hands :0
> *


 :cheesy: [attachmentid=402058] :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2005, 12:04 AM~4503843
> *IM AROUND THE CORNER.  WHAT TIME?  ILL CHECK IT OUT
> *


10:00


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IM GOIN TO SLEEP HALLA AT YA LATAZ


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man there aint no lowriders out there. its all hot rods and airbag trucks


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

INCREASE THE PEACE!!! SAY NO TO DRUGS!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 28 2005, 10:51 PM~4504158
> *INCREASE THE PEACE!!! SAY NO TO DRUGS!!!
> *


Jus like a D.A.R.E. cop............................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 12:55 AM~4504178
> *Jus like a D.A.R.E. cop............................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT DRUGS CAN DO TO A PERSON.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 28 2005, 10:57 PM~4504185
> *YOUR AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT DRUGS CAN DO TO A PERSON.
> *


 :0 .....
:twak: ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 09:02 PM~4502661
> *and this is a small sampling of wut we'll be shootin on saturday
> all full automatics :biggrin:  this was a MG shoot earlier this year.  and those are real 40mm grenade launchers.
> [attachmentid=401897]
> *


ARE YOU INVOLVED IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD WATCH PROGRAM? LOL


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

YEA BUT ALL DEM HOT RODS AND TRUCKS WERE TALKING DOWN ON DA LOW LOWS


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 28 2005, 10:51 PM~4504158
> *INCREASE THE PEACE!!! SAY NO TO DRUGS!!!
> *


 how much u sellig the lac for?


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

where are the street hoppers at? what it do? ill be down there in 3 weeks & ill be bringing a street car. are there any street hoppers in houston? or are they all chippers?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WE GOT A COULPE BUT NOTHIN ON THE BUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 28 2005, 10:23 PM~4503991
> *lonestar whens the next casino run???
> *


probab ly friday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 29 2005, 12:57 AM~4504185
> *YOUR AN EXAMPLE OF WHAT DRUGS CAN DO TO A PERSON.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 06:50 AM~4505488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 09:42 AM~4505612
> *:buttkick:
> *


  :biggrin: 

what's up loco?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 08:27 AM~4505731
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> what's up loco?
> *


not much been on vacation since last thursday .... dont go back till monday..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 01:56 AM~4504732
> *where are the street hoppers at? what it do? ill be down there in 3 weeks & ill be bringing a street car. are there any street hoppers in houston? or are they all chippers?
> *



there arent any lowriders in houston, let alone street hoppers.




:uh: houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:32 AM~4505756
> *not much been on vacation since last thursday .... dont go back till monday..
> *


That's cool. We have Monday off and I'll have a small bbq at my house.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 08:32 AM~4505759
> *there arent any lowriders in houston, let alone street hoppers.
> :uh: houston
> *


untrue homie...If you had went to the HLC toy drive u would had seen 5 of them from the HLC hopping... after the toy drive was over they were on the street clowin..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 08:33 AM~4505760
> *That's cool.  We have Monday off and I'll have a small bbq at my house.
> *


 :angry: ..i have to work...save me a plate....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:38 AM~4505784
> *:angry: ..i have to work...save me a plate....
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 10:32 AM~4505759
> *there arent any lowriders in houston, let alone street hoppers.
> :uh: houston
> *


:nono:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 09:52 AM~4505833
> *:nono:
> *






:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 10:53 AM~4505835
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 08:32 AM~4505759
> *there arent any lowriders in houston, let alone street hoppers.
> :uh: houston
> *


we got hoppers.. for the people who went to danny from "bonifide" shop grand opening... you would of seen street hoppers...in da streets clowing the fuck out of uvalde


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

not tryin to start shit, but what, they only bring the few hoppers out for small car shows?

i didnt know houston even had any cus they arent visible on the street. bring this shit out so people can see what htowns got.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 09:58 AM~4505853
> *
> *




and shouldnt you be building a car? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 11:06 AM~4505888
> *not tryin to start shit, but what, they only bring the few hoppers out for small car shows?
> 
> i didnt know houston even had any cus they arent visible on the street.  bring this shit out so people can see what htowns got.
> *


You are going to become Houstons next hated buey. lol Stick to driving 'stangs amigo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 10:07 AM~4505897
> *You are going to become Houstons next hated buey.  lol  Stick to driving 'stangs amigo
> *



:twak: 




jus a question. some people cant take criticism that well.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 11:08 AM~4505908
> *:twak:
> jus a question.  some people cant take criticism that well.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i didn't see criticism, more of you stating to the rest of the nation that you think there are no hoppers in houston. :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 10:10 AM~4505918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i didn't see criticism, more of you stating to the rest of the nation that you think there are no hoppers in houston.  :twak:
> *



well if they'd just bring em to the street for the nation to see, then they'd know we have hoppers :biggrin:



and some people take questions as criticism.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 11:11 AM~4505926
> *well if they'd just bring em to the street for the nation to see, then they'd know we have hoppers :biggrin:
> and some people take questions as criticism.
> *


I've seen them on weekends at gatherings.  Conrad has a few that he's been working on also that will bust out in the '06 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 10:13 AM~4505932
> *I've seen them on weekends at gatherings.    Conrad has a few that he's been working on also that will bust out in the '06  :cheesy:
> *



i'll be waitin :cheesy: 


i jus wanna see the scene come back up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 11:07 AM~4505896
> *and shouldnt you be building a car? :biggrin:
> *


that's all I've been doing for the past couple of weeks :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 10:19 AM~4505951
> *that's all I've been doing for the past couple of weeks  :0
> *



dam, wheres lonestar at? you slippin bro? :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 11:11 AM~4505926
> *well if they'd just bring em to the street for the nation to see, then they'd know we have hoppers :biggrin:
> and some people take questions as criticism.
> *


Houston's a big city ... it's hard to "be seen" unless you go "where it's at", i.e. car shows, parks, gatherings, etc. ... hell, I drove the shit outta my lac this past weekend and I know nobody from LIL saw me ... :biggrin: ... but I know lots of other folks did, cause they were practically stopping their cars in the middle of the street just to watch my ride pass by ... :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WE GON FINNISH DA BOX UP TODAY AND WE'LL SEE WUT IT DO BEFOR I CALL IT A HOPPER


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I WANNA SEE A PIC OF THAT LAC BET ITS CLEAN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 29 2005, 11:27 AM~4505989
> *I WANNA SEE A PIC OF THAT LAC BET ITS CLEAN
> *


My family got together on Sunday at my Grandma's house ... I brought out the Lac and it was the first time most of my family has seen it ... they took a shit load of pics ... I'll see if they can email me some so I can post ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:uh:This applies to all areas. Keep everyone especially kids safe!!!!! :0

[attachmentid=402472]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

COO HOOK A BROTHA UP WIT SUM EYE CANDY


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2005, 11:31 AM~4506012
> *:uh:This applies to all areas. Keep everyone especially kids safe!!!!! :0
> 
> [attachmentid=402472]
> *


That's cool, man ... some kid got shot down the street from my Mom's house on Christmas Eve for the same shit ... people need to be cool with that shit ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up sic713?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

OK GOTTA GO SEE THA DOC SEE YOU FOLX LATER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

does anybody know someone in houston who does powder coating...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 10:25 AM~4505970
> *Houston's a big city ... it's hard to "be seen" unless you go "where it's at", i.e. car shows, parks, gatherings, etc.  ... hell, I drove the shit outta my lac this past weekend and I know nobody from LIL saw me ... :biggrin: ... but I know lots of other folks did, cause they were practically stopping their cars in the middle of the street just to watch my ride pass by ... :0
> *




pics now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 09:35 AM~4506027
> *what's up sic713?
> 
> 
> ...


wat it do my nig.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 10:37 AM~4506046
> *does anybody know someone in houston who does powder coating...
> *




danny knows a place. ask him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 11:38 AM~4506056
> *wat it do my nig.....
> *


not much texmex :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 09:39 AM~4506061
> *danny knows a place.  ask him.
> *


whos danny...?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 10:37 AM~4506046
> *does anybody know someone in houston who does powder coating...
> *


I HAVE USE PERCISION POWDER COATING BEFORE. THEY ARE NORTH OF HOUSTON ALMOST TO THE WOODLANDS. DAMN GOOD WORK. 281-651-6900


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 10:40 AM~4506065
> *whos danny...?
> *



ME FOOL. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 09:40 AM~4506062
> *not much texmex  :biggrin:
> *


chillin.. tryin 2 find sum stuff to do to my bike... i wanna get sum stuff powder coated...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2005, 09:41 AM~4506076
> *ME FOOL. :biggrin:
> *


oh.. lol .. i knew dat.. but yea.. thats the only place in houston...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 10:40 AM~4506065
> *whos danny...?
> *




JUSTDEEZINMYMOUTHCUSILOVEMANOYSTERSWITHHAIR


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 10:43 AM~4506084
> *oh.. lol .. i knew dat.. but yea.. thats the only place in houston...
> *



im sure there are more, but i've seen their work. its great and pretty reasonable. long drive, but might be worth it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2005, 09:41 AM~4506066
> *I HAVE USE PERCISION POWDER COATING BEFORE.  THEY ARE NORTH OF HOUSTON ALMOST TO THE WOODLANDS.  DAMN GOOD WORK.  281-651-6900
> *


damnnn.. dat mofo wanted 2 charge me 4 dollars to powdercoat my spokes on da bike... dats 4 dollars each... dats like $1152 dollars.. fuck dat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 10:46 AM~4506106
> *damnnn.. dat mofo wanted 2 charge me 4 dollars to powdercoat my spokes on da bike... dats 4 dollars each... dats like $1152 dollars.. fuck dat
> *



hmmm, i thought they were priced aiight. danny and another guy got some stuff done there and it didnt seem like they paid alot for the parts they coated???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

got this on a search....Powder Coating

http://local.yahoo.com/details;_ylt=ArEyO....Ta.qZuE-&lcscb=


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 09:20 AM~4505956
> *dam, wheres lonestar at?  you slippin bro? :0
> *


not slippin if anything dena better step up her game :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 09:39 AM~4506061
> *danny knows a place.  ask him.
> *


so u wanna roll friday let me know we can all come up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=402503]


> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 09:49 AM~4506119
> *hmmm, i thought they were priced aiight.  danny and another guy got some stuff done there and it didnt seem like they paid alot for the parts they coated???
> *


well he said there hard 2 do.. i guess cause they so little.. i dunno but yea.. 4 dollars a spoke..

wat has the world come to..
[attachmentid=402502]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 10:53 AM~4506166
> *[attachmentid=402503]
> well he said there hard 2 do.. i guess cause they so little.. i dunno but yea.. 4 dollars a spoke..
> 
> ...



man thats some b.s.


where the hell did u get those pics from???? :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 10:50 AM~4506134
> *not slippin if anything dena better step up her game  :0  :0  :0
> *




daayyuuuummm...the war continues :0 









you're good luck dogg, i need some of that, lemme check my busy schedule :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 09:56 AM~4506191
> *man thats some b.s.
> where the hell did u get those pics from???? :0
> *


from here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=228087


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 09:58 AM~4506208
> *daayyuuuummm...the war continues :0
> you're good luck dogg, i need some of that, lemme check my busy schedule :biggrin:
> *


who knos the car might be sold by the time the lac is done then i can buy the lac and still have a good 10gs left over


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 09:50 AM~4506128
> *got this on a search....Powder Coating
> 
> http://local.yahoo.com/details;_ylt=ArEyO....Ta.qZuE-&lcscb=
> *


koo... i called.. but they dont do stuff like dat.. so now i gotta cal allied powdercoating


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 10:46 AM~4506106
> *damnnn.. dat mofo wanted 2 charge me 4 dollars to powdercoat my spokes on da bike... dats 4 dollars each... dats like $1152 dollars.. fuck dat
> *


DAMMIT. I GOT MY VALVE COVER DONE AND IT WAS 96 BUCKS. BROUGHT IT TO THEM COVERED IN OIL. THEY BLASTED IT AND COATED IT. BUT 4$ A SPOKE, FUKKTHAT.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 10:43 AM~4506085
> *JUSTDEEZINMYMOUTHCUSILOVEMANOYSTERSWITHHAIR
> *


JUSTDEEZ IN YOUR MOUTH? :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 11:00 AM~4506220
> *who knos the car might be sold by the time the lac is done then i can buy the lac and still have a good 10gs left over
> *




:scrutinize: 



i detect some sarcasm there :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well i found one place.. they said they could do it for about 140 to 175 bucks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2005, 10:02 AM~4506248
> *DAMMIT.  I GOT MY  VALVE COVER DONE AND IT WAS 96 BUCKS.  BROUGHT IT TO THEM COVERED IN OIL.  THEY BLASTED IT AND COATED IT.  BUT 4$ A SPOKE, FUKKTHAT.
> *


yea.. but spokes are harder to do than valve cover.. its a shit load of tiny lil pieces.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man fuck this.... :angry: im a paint these hoes my self :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you can try to pm 216rider on here he powder coats stuff


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good Evening H-town....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 29 2005, 12:34 PM~4506503
> *Good Evening H-town....
> *


it's morning foo


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What are u powder coating. PM me, if your paying over $1000 to powder coat some wires let me know. I can get it done for cheaper even if you have to ship'em here and back.. Now valve covers, I wouldn't pay more then 60-70 for both...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut'z up for New Years?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2005, 10:37 AM~4506524
> *What are u powder coating. PM me, if your paying over $1000 to powder coat some wires let me know. I can get it done for cheaper even if you have to ship'em here and back.. Now valve covers, I wouldn't pay more then 60-70 for both...
> *


i wanna powder coat my spoke for my bike rims...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 12:43 PM~4506563
> *i wanna powder coat my spoke for my bike rims...
> *


What colors...?

:biggrin: 















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2005, 09:31 AM~4506012
> *:uh:This applies to all areas. Keep everyone especially kids safe!!!!! :0
> 
> [attachmentid=402472]
> *


This is very true. never shoot a gun into the air!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 09:43 AM~4506085
> *JUSTDEEZINMYMOUTHCUSILOVEMANOYSTERSWITHHAIR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 09:32 AM~4505759
> *there arent any lowriders in houston, let alone street hoppers.
> :uh: houston
> *


SPEAKIN OF LOWRIDERS, WHAT DO YOU DRIVE? JUST CURIOUS :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 10:53 AM~4506649
> *SPEAKIN OF LOWRIDERS, WHAT DO YOU DRIVE? JUST CURIOUS :dunno:
> *


Alot of junkers :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 12:53 PM~4506649
> *SPEAKIN OF LOWRIDERS, WHAT DO YOU DRIVE? JUST CURIOUS :dunno:
> *



Nick, check yo pm...

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 29 2005, 10:45 AM~4506583
> *What colors...?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


red yellow and orange


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:55 AM~4506665
> *Alot of junkers :0
> *


THIS IS HOUSTON LOWRIDERS NOT HOUSTON NO-RIDERS. :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 10:57 AM~4506680
> *THIS IS HOUSTON LOWRIDERS NOT HOUSTON NO-RIDERS. :thumbsdown:
> *



Exactly, so no burbans with 20's either


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 11:53 AM~4506649
> *SPEAKIN OF LOWRIDERS, WHAT DO YOU DRIVE? JUST CURIOUS :dunno:
> *



dont drive shit right now, sold it to buy a house. i have my eye on 2 potentials now that we have settled in, a 63 and a 64. they are hardtops, i've had several of those so i dont know if i'll hold out for a rag. probably not, i need a ride now.


ask some of the peeps on here who know me, im not just a cheerleader. i've had clean rides in the past. just happen to be lowriderless at the moment cus of the house. priorities mayne, now that im cool on the casa, i can get another ride.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I'M OUT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 12:01 PM~4506712
> *dont drive shit right now, sold it to buy a house.  i have my eye on 2 potentials now that we have settled in, a 63 and a 64.  they are hardtops, i've had several of those so i dont know if i'll hold out for a rag.  probably not, i need a ride now.
> ask some of the peeps on here who know me, im not just a cheerleader.  i've had clean rides in the past.  just happen to be lowriderless at the moment cus of the house.  priorities mayne, now that im cool on the casa, i can get another ride.
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 11:01 AM~4506712
> *dont drive shit right now, sold it to buy a house.  i have my eye on 2 potentials now that we have settled in, a 63 and a 64.  they are hardtops, i've had several of those so i dont know if i'll hold out for a rag.  probably not, i need a ride now.
> ask some of the peeps on here who know me, im not just a cheerleader.  i've had clean rides in the past.  just happen to be lowriderless at the moment cus of the house.  priorities mayne, now that im cool on the casa, i can get another ride.
> *



Pat is old school lowrider, checkout his forearm whem u meet him


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 12:03 PM~4506728
> *Pat is old school lowrider, checkout his forearm whem u meet him
> *



fucker


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 01:00 PM~4506706
> *Exactly,  so no burbans with 20's either
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 12:55 PM~4506665
> *Alot of junkers :0
> *


damn. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 01:00 PM~4506706
> *Exactly,  so no burbans with 20's either
> *


ay buey. lol

(Leave my Colorado Banana out of this! I'm still working on my '51  )


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 12:00 PM~4506706
> *Exactly,  so no burbans with 20's either
> *


22'S *****. READ MY SIGNITURE :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 11:07 AM~4506762
> *ay buey.  lol
> 
> (Leave my Colorado Banana out of this!  I'm still working on my '51   )
> *



we all are working on our lowriders


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:00 AM~4506706
> *Exactly,  so no burbans with 20's either
> *


the wat about the 62 on 13's


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 11:04 AM~4506734
> *fucker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 12:01 PM~4506712
> *dont drive shit right now, sold it to buy a house.  i have my eye on 2 potentials now that we have settled in, a 63 and a 64.  they are hardtops, i've had several of those so i dont know if i'll hold out for a rag.  probably not, i need a ride now.
> ask some of the peeps on here who know me, im not just a cheerleader.  i've had clean rides in the past.  just happen to be lowriderless at the moment cus of the house.  priorities mayne, now that im cool on the casa, i can get another ride.
> *


I've been through 10 impalas , 3 cuttys , 1 monte , 1 burban , and i'm on my 1st caprice. So i guess we've all HAD rides. :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 11:13 AM~4506821
> *22'S *****. READ MY SIGNITURE :0
> *


I dont care b/c they aint spokes


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 12:16 PM~4506849
> *I've been through 10 impalas , 3 cuttys , 1 monte , 1 burban , and i'm on my 1st caprice. So i guess we've all HAD rides. :dunno:
> *



yea we all have.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the burban use to have spokes..... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 12:15 PM~4506841
> *the wat about the 62 on 13's
> *


These boyz dont know who they're talkin to :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 11:18 AM~4506860
> *These boyz dont know who they're talkin to :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 11:18 AM~4506860
> *These boyz dont know who they're talkin to :roflmao:
> *


sure dont.. dats koo.. 06 its cummin.. time 4 dat bel air


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4506677 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 01:16 PM~4506849
> *I've been through 10 impalas , 3 cuttys , 1 monte , 1 burban , and i'm on my 1st caprice. So i guess we've all HAD rides. :dunno:
> *


i remember several years ago i rolled with angel to your dads crib. saw 1 impala in the driveway. then your dad took us out back, you had a classic car storage in the backyard. i was tripping out since no one would ever know. lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

obviously the grand king of lowriding in houston.

im sorry im not ballin enough to buy a house and own 6 cars at once, i cant sleep in the cars. i made a choice.

some of us cant come up as fast as we'd like, but we come eventually.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 01:27 PM~4506927
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4506677 :biggrin:
> *


guess within riders also. lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 12:28 PM~4506942
> *guess within riders also.  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 01:28 PM~4506939
> *obviously the grand king of lowriding in houston.
> im sorry im not ballin enough to buy a house and own 6 cars at once, i cant sleep in the cars.  i made a choice.
> some of us cant come up as fast as we'd like, but we come eventually.
> *


Don't worry man, last car i built was in '93. 1963 Impala. cruised a few regals after that, but nothing as expensive as that impala came out to be.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 12:31 PM~4506971
> *
> *


i see zefe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chingado! lol pinche poster size?? here you go :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 01:31 PM~4506971
> *
> *


I can go more old skool than that ... here's a pic of me (lmao @ my afro :roflmao: ) standing in front of my Mom's coupe at Memorial Park  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 01:42 PM~4507026
> *I can go more old skool than that ... here's a pic of me (lmao @ my afro :roflmao: ) standing in front of my Mom's coupe at Memorial Park    :biggrin:
> *


i remember you there now! :0 









you were one of those little girls running to the woods to do peepee! lol 

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 01:45 PM~4507041
> *i remember you there now!  :0
> you were one of those little girls running to the woods to do peepee!  lol
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: shhhhhhh! you didn't have to advertise it, fool! :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 01:46 PM~4507048
> *:roflmao: shhhhhhh!  you didn't have to advertise it, fool!  :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:
> *


those were the days. :tears:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 12:34 PM~4506981
> *chingado!  lol  pinche poster size??  here you go  :biggrin:
> *



i remember that car


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 01:47 PM~4507051
> *those were the days.  :tears:
> *


 cruisin', barbecue'n, playin' frisbee and volleyball :biggrin: ... those were the days ... my Mom loved that Lac (and she has owned a lot of Lacs) ... I might have to get one just so I can take her out on the streets in it on the weekends :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 01:49 PM~4507067
> * cruisin', barbecue'n, playin' frisbee and volleyball :biggrin: ... those were the days ... my Mom loved that Lac (and she has owned a lot of Lacs) ... I might have to get one just so I can take her out on the streets in it on the weekends  :0
> *


true, and the cops didn't fk with you but were directing the steady flow of traffic.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 11:42 AM~4507026
> *I can go more old skool than that ... here's a pic of me (lmao @ my afro :roflmao: ) standing in front of my Mom's coupe at Memorial Park    :biggrin:
> *



she should have kept it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

cadi king


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 29 2005, 01:50 PM~4507081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should have  ... but she sold it and bought another lac, instead ....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Mando's truck


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 12:03 PM~4506728
> *Pat is old school lowrider, checkout his forearm whem u meet him
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 29 2005, 01:05 PM~4507179
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you too :twak: 








:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 02:07 PM~4507195
> *you too :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


are they referring to your hairy arms or your tats? lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 12:08 PM~4507215
> *are they referring to your hairy arms or your tats?  lol
> *



His MARAVILLA tat! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 01:08 PM~4507215
> *are they referring to your hairy arms or your tats?  lol
> *



hey my arms arent that hairy :angry: 



somehow, i think you'd be hairier than me :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 01:09 PM~4507218
> *His MARAVILLA tat! :biggrin:
> *



hey at least i didnt get it on my head like somebody else we know


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 01:09 PM~4507218
> *His MARAVILLA tat! :biggrin:
> *



SHIT. :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 12:14 PM~4507255
> *hey at least i didnt get it on my head like somebody else we know
> *


oh yeah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i heard they got a body shop now.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 01:56 AM~4504732
> *where are the street hoppers at? what it do? ill be down there in 3 weeks & ill be bringing a street car. are there any street hoppers in houston? or are they all chippers?
> *


i kno of 1 hopper that was just for the park but has taken it to some shows and no 1 has beaten him and we all kno who that is


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 02:12 PM~4507236
> *hey my arms arent that hairy :angry:
> somehow, i think you'd be hairier than me :0
> *


mis huevos don't count. :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 01:31 PM~4507387
> *mis huevos don't count.  :twak:
> *




:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 01:31 PM~4507387
> *mis huevos don't count.  :twak:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 02:42 PM~4507470
> *:barf:
> *


DITTO :barf: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 29 2005, 12:23 PM~4507326
> *i kno of 1 hopper that was just for the park but has taken it to some shows and no 1 has beaten him  and we all kno who that is
> *


well let them know I'M CALLING OUT ALL OF HOUSTONS STREET CARS!!!! NO RADICALS, STOCK MOUNTS, SHOCKS, DRIVABLE CARS!!!! IF YOU AINT DOIN 45 - 50INCHES DONT EVEN FUCK WITH ME. ILL BE THERE ON JAN 28TH TO TAKE YOUR TOWNS CROWN!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 02:30 PM~4507807
> *well let them know I'M CALLING OUT ALL OF HOUSTONS STREET CARS!!!! NO RADICALS, STOCK MOUNTS, SHOCKS, DRIVABLE CARS!!!! IF YOU AINT DOIN 45 - 50INCHES DONT EVEN FUCK WITH ME. ILL BE THERE ON JAN 28TH TO TAKE YOUR TOWNS CROWN!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


oh ill let him kno i wonder if any one else is down from houston


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

damn theres always people on here whats up? i post and no one replies. its cool if houston just wants to mail me the crown well save alot of time & hurt feelings. :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:14 PM~4508139
> *damn theres always people on here whats up? i post and no one replies. its cool if houston just wants to mail me the crown well save alot of time & hurt feelings. :roflmao:
> *


i feel you on that but i dont have a hopper but if i did i would surely take you on but i dont ill find someone for you


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 29 2005, 02:18 PM~4508174
> *well i dont have a hopper but if i did i would surely take you on but i dont ill find someone for you
> *


cool bro. im going down to visit a friend & i dont want to bring the hopper for nothing. do you guys have king of the streets?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:21 PM~4508192
> *cool bro. im going down to visit a friend & i dont want to bring the hopper for nothing. do you guys have king of the streets?
> *


where are you comming from if you dont mind me askin hey maby we can get SNJ to cover it maby even have a king of the streets for texas


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 29 2005, 02:24 PM~4508222
> *where are you comming from if you dont mind me askin hey maby we can get SNJ to cover it maby even have a king of the streets for texas
> *


from PHX, AZ. whats snj?


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

your tellin me theres only 1 hopper in houston? i thought richmond was full of lowriders.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:41 PM~4508353
> *your tellin me theres only 1 hopper in houston? i thought richmond was full of lowriders.
> *




richmond USED to be full of lowriders about 6 years ago. theres a few cars here and there now. AND a few hoppers from what i've been told.


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 02:42 PM~4508359
> *richmond USED to be full of lowriders about 6 years ago.  theres a few cars here and there now.  AND a few hoppers from what i've been told.
> *


well hey try to get as many hoppers together & let me know. ill check back here once in awhile. i dont want to bring it if its not worth it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

maybe some of these guys here that know people with hoppers will spread the word.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh yea, SNJ is Spokes n Juice, a new lowrider mag started up here.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:39 PM~4508338
> *from PHX, AZ. whats snj?
> *


its spokes and juice is a texas magazine its is from here in houston its all texas only for now untill it gets bigger thne they will expand


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

ALRIGHT HERE IT IS.... I GOT $500 SAYS ILL BEAT ANY STREET CAR HOUSTON HAS!!!! MUST BE STREET!!! DONT BRING SOME PIECE OF SHIT RADICAL CHAINED DOWN!!! ILL TAKE ANY SINGLE PUMP OR DOUBLE!! ILL DO MORE INCHES & PROBABLY HIT BUMPER FIRST & LOOK BETTER DOIN IT!!!!!!! IF YOU DONT HAVE THE $500 THEN GET ENOUGH HOPPERS OUT THERE TO MAKE IT WORTH IT!!!! WHEN IM DONE IM LEAVING WITH YOU TOWNS CROWN & HRNY BRN EYES IN THE PASSENGER SEAT & MY NAME ON YOUR GIRLS LIPS!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

daaaaayyyyyuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm

all ya'll hoppers got called out, bring em out and get down. if i had one myself, i'd do it. win or lose fuk it. doesnt los'64 hop his shit?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 05:00 PM~4508459
> *ALRIGHT HERE IT IS.... I GOT $500 SAYS ILL BEAT ANY STREET CAR HOUSTON HAS!!!! MUST BE STREET!!! DONT BRING SOME PIECE OF SHIT RADICAL CHAINED DOWN!!! ILL TAKE ANY SINGLE PUMP OR DOUBLE!! ILL DO MORE INCHES & PROBABLY HIT BUMPER FIRST & LOOK BETTER DOIN IT!!!!!!! IF YOU DONT HAVE THE $500 THEN GET ENOUGH HOPPERS OUT THERE TO MAKE IT WORTH IT!!!! WHEN IM DONE IM LEAVING WITH YOU TOWNS CROWN & HRNY BRN EYES IN THE PASSENGER SEAT & MY NAME ON YOUR GIRLS LIPS!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

for realz ya'll, get the hoppers together. it'll be fun, maybe even get things jumpin in htown a lil more.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im liking this!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 29 2005, 04:27 PM~4508672
> *Im liking this!!!
> *



i'd like to see this :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 05:00 PM~4508459
> *ALRIGHT HERE IT IS.... I GOT $500 SAYS ILL BEAT ANY STREET CAR HOUSTON HAS!!!! MUST BE STREET!!! DONT BRING SOME PIECE OF SHIT RADICAL CHAINED DOWN!!! ILL TAKE ANY SINGLE PUMP OR DOUBLE!! ILL DO MORE INCHES & PROBABLY HIT BUMPER FIRST & LOOK BETTER DOIN IT!!!!!!! IF YOU DONT HAVE THE $500 THEN GET ENOUGH HOPPERS OUT THERE TO MAKE IT WORTH IT!!!! WHEN IM DONE IM LEAVING WITH YOU TOWNS CROWN & HRNY BRN EYES IN THE PASSENGER SEAT & MY NAME ON YOUR GIRLS LIPS!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

ALRIGHT I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE HOMEBOYS. I GOT ANOTHER STREET CAR & A RADICAL DOIN 80INCHES DOWN TO GO OUT THERE & SERVE IF YOU CAN COMEUP WITH ANTHOTHER $500 FOR RADICAL CLASS. MAKE IT A CARSHOW PICNIC OR SOMETHING CHARGE $20 TO ENTER A CAR IN THE SHOW & $20 TO ENTER IN THE HOP. ENOUGH PEOPLE WILL GET THE MONEY QUICK.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:00 PM~4508459
> *ALRIGHT HERE IT IS.... I GOT $500 SAYS ILL BEAT ANY STREET CAR HOUSTON HAS!!!! MUST BE STREET!!! DONT BRING SOME PIECE OF SHIT RADICAL CHAINED DOWN!!! ILL TAKE ANY SINGLE PUMP OR DOUBLE!! ILL DO MORE INCHES & PROBABLY HIT BUMPER FIRST & LOOK BETTER DOIN IT!!!!!!! IF YOU DONT HAVE THE $500 THEN GET ENOUGH HOPPERS OUT THERE TO MAKE IT WORTH IT!!!! WHEN IM DONE IM LEAVING WITH YOU TOWNS CROWN & HRNY BRN EYES IN THE PASSENGER SEAT & MY NAME ON YOUR GIRLS LIPS!!!!!
> *



I will let Shorty know. He is always down for making a quick dollar


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 05:30 PM~4508695
> *i'd like to see this :biggrin:
> *


  I'll be in Dallas that weekend.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

instigator if you want to get serious let me know


ill put 2500 on a houston car.


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 03:36 PM~4508740
> *I will let Shorty know. He is always down for making a quick dollar
> *


hey bro whoever just let them know STREET. ive seen shorty get down he knows what street is.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 05:37 PM~4508746
> *   I'll be in Dallas that weekend.
> *


why don't you just move over there already, ex713guy :uh:


















:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 05:36 PM~4508740
> *I will let Shorty know. He is always down for making a quick dollar
> *



Im sure the crown will stay in the great state of TEXAS...

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 05:39 PM~4508764
> *instigator if you want to get serious let me know
> ill put 2500 on a houston car.
> *


 :0


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 03:39 PM~4508764
> *instigator if you want to get serious let me know
> ill put 2500 on a houston car.
> *


street or radical?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:39 PM~4508768
> *hey bro whoever just let them know STREET. ive seen shorty get down he knows what street is.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:40 PM~4508776
> *street or radical?
> *


ill let you call it. u want to make a class for the cleanest drop tops too?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 03:39 PM~4508769
> *why don't you just move over there already, ex713guy  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

i dont build show cars bro i build performers. nothing against show but i gotta clown. $2500, STREET, im down.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 03:36 PM~4508740
> *I will let Shorty know. He is always down for making a quick dollar
> *


ohh damn... this is gunna be fun... tell em 2 bring da blue cadillac


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 05:39 PM~4508769
> *why don't you just move over there already, ex713guy  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 05:42 PM~4508802
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:42 PM~4508793
> *i dont build show cars bro i build performers. nothing against show but i gotta clown. $2500, STREET, im down.
> *


i thought u wanted to come show htown whats up :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

hey ex214girl i got room for u too..............


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 03:43 PM~4508809
> *i thought u wanted to come show htown whats up  :biggrin:
> *


dog im down. $2500 whats up you said it. you want to do radical put up another $2500


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:00 PM~4508459
> *ALRIGHT HERE IT IS.... I GOT $500 SAYS ILL BEAT ANY STREET CAR HOUSTON HAS!!!! MUST BE STREET!!! DONT BRING SOME PIECE OF SHIT RADICAL CHAINED DOWN!!! ILL TAKE ANY SINGLE PUMP OR DOUBLE!! ILL DO MORE INCHES & PROBABLY HIT BUMPER FIRST & LOOK BETTER DOIN IT!!!!!!! IF YOU DONT HAVE THE $500 THEN GET ENOUGH HOPPERS OUT THERE TO MAKE IT WORTH IT!!!! WHEN IM DONE IM LEAVING WITH YOU TOWNS CROWN & HRNY BRN EYES IN THE PASSENGER SEAT & MY NAME ON YOUR GIRLS LIPS!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!

how did i get brought into the mix?!?!? and where the hell you taking me????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 03:40 PM~4508782
> *ill let you call it. u want to make a class for the cleanest drop tops too?
> *


I will let Brian know :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 03:46 PM~4508828
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how did i get brought into the mix?!?!? and where the hell you taking me????
> *


2 da palace inn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 05:46 PM~4508828
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how did i get brought into the mix?!?!? and where the hell you taking me????
> *


I'll pay his Hotel for the night if he beats a houston hopper. That way hrny doesn't have to give out the charms in the backseat :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 04:39 PM~4508769
> *why don't you just move over there already, ex713guy  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:45 PM~4508823
> *dog im down. $2500 whats up you said it. you want to do radical put up another $2500
> *


i would hate for you to travel a good 20 hrs to lose 5 thousand dollars


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 03:47 PM~4508832
> *I'll pay his Hotel for the night if he beats a houston hopper.  That way hrny doesn't have to give out the charms in the backseat  :biggrin:
> *


backseat, shit the hood!!!!! hey girl just playin wanted to get everyones attention.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 05:47 PM~4508831
> *2 da palace inn
> *


that's a classy place. and free pr0n too!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 04:47 PM~4508831
> *2 da palace inn
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dayum thats the cheap hotel too!!! if he thinks hes gonna make big money than i wanna go somewhere better.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I need a DRINK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 05:49 PM~4508848
> *backseat, shit the hood!!!!! hey girl just playin wanted to get everyones attention.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 04:47 PM~4508832
> *I'll pay his Hotel for the night if he beats a houston hopper.  That way hrny doesn't have to give out the charms in the backseat  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

how the hell yall gonna offer my ass up to someone like that?!?!? ya'll aint EVEN RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 03:47 PM~4508836
> *i would hate for you to travel a good 20 hrs to lose 5 thousand dollars
> *


hey bro i do this shit for a living i wouldnt say it if i wasnt confident in my shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 05:50 PM~4508861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> how the hell yall gonna offer my ass up to someone like that?!?!? ya'll aint EVEN RIGHT!!!!!
> *


you are the sacrificial virgin  


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:49 PM~4508848
> *backseat, shit the hood!!!!! hey girl just playin wanted to get everyones attention.
> *


good job. looks like you got alotta ppls attention. hope you can prove all that youre saying.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 04:49 PM~4508853
> *that's a classy place.  and free pr0n too!
> *


im sure you say the same thing bout the post oak inn off fuqua and south post oak not that ive been there or anything like that. :ugh: ive just heard from ppl. :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 04:50 PM~4508856
> *I need a DRINK
> *


fk ya me too!!! i think imma have to hit it up tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 05:52 PM~4508882
> *im sure you say the same thing bout the post oak inn off fuqua and south post oak not that ive been there or anything like that. :ugh: ive just heard from ppl. :angel:  :roflmao:
> *


Never been to that one. why the fk am i laughing over here. lol!!! pinche lone star you dog you! lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

remember this car?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 04:51 PM~4508870
> *you are the sacrificial virgin
> THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:50 PM~4508867
> *hey bro i do this shit for a living i wouldnt say it if i wasnt confident in my shit.
> *


confident then lets do it for titles.


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

hey lonestar looks like your the only serious one here so arrange everything and let me know.
$2500 for street class 
$2500 for radical
ill call around for that money i can probably get acouple more cars to come out. street & radical.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave, you need to work on your resizing skills :scrutinize:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

well i just got off the phone with shorty and if its worth his wild he might go but its got to be worth it not sayin he is going but he will look in to it i might ask another 1 of my homeboys and see whats up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 04:53 PM~4508890
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 03:52 PM~4508882
> *im sure you say the same thing bout the post oak inn off fuqua and south post oak not that ive been there or anything like that. :ugh: ive just heard from ppl. :angel:  :roflmao:
> *


Tweety's inn


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 05:54 PM~4508906
> *confident then lets do it for titles.
> *


Did you bump your head on something :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 05:55 PM~4508918
> *Did you bump your head on something :scrutinize:
> *


it's da purple drank


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 04:53 PM~4508892
> *Never been to that one.  why the fk am i laughing over here.  lol!!!  pinche lone star you dog you!  lol
> *


 :nono: :buttkick: :twak: :ugh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 03:53 PM~4508892
> *lol!!!  pinche lone star you dog you!  lol
> *


naw i dont take em to hotels i get down in the backyard fool. ask somebody


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 03:54 PM~4508908
> *Dave, you need to work on your resizing skills :scrutinize:
> *


I just got it for x-mas. give me some time :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 05:56 PM~4508927
> *naw i dont take em to hotels i get down in the backyard fool. ask somebody
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 04:55 PM~4508916
> *Tweety's inn
> *


never been. wheres it at? my friend wants to know. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:54 PM~4508907
> *hey lonestar looks like your the only serious one here so arrange everything and let me know.
> $2500 for street class
> $2500 for radical
> ...


well i would bet but ilke i told you b 4 i dont own a hopper but i am letting people who do kno about it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 03:54 PM~4508906
> *confident then lets do it for titles.
> *


come on now dont be stupid. i got more in my trunk than some peples cars. $2500 each class is cool with me. just have the money id hate to see all of us come down & the money not be there.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 03:56 PM~4508927
> *naw i dont take em to hotels i get down in the backyard fool. ask somebody
> *


Is that true Hny Brn Eyz? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 04:56 PM~4508927
> *naw i dont take em to hotels i get down in the backyard fool. ask somebody
> *


backyard??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 04:58 PM~4508948
> *Is that true Hny Brn Eyz? :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt know!! i wasnt one of the backyard girls!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 03:56 PM~4508941
> *never been. wheres it at? my friend wants to know. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I think it is on 610 and S.main. Then I think the Diamond Inn is on S.Main and S.Post Oak


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 05:00 PM~4508966
> *I think it is on 610 and S.main. Then I think the Diamond Inn is on S.Main and S.Post Oak
> *


you seem to get around huh??? :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 03:59 PM~4508959
> *i wouldnt know!! i wasnt one of the backyard girls!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 05:57 PM~4508944
> *come on now dont be stupid. i got more in my trunk than some peples cars. $2500 each class is cool with me. just have the money id hate to see all of us come down & the money not be there.
> *


*I got five on it*,
grab your 40, let's get keyed
I got five on it,
messin wit that Indo weed
I got five on it,
it's got me stuck and not go back
I got five on it,
potna lets go half on a sack


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 06:00 PM~4508969
> *you seem to get around huh??? :scrutinize:
> *


You don't know Dirrrrty Dave, girl?! :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 04:00 PM~4508969
> *you seem to get around huh??? :scrutinize:
> *



Back in the high school days


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 06:02 PM~4508991
> *Back in the high school days
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2005, 03:59 PM~4508959
> *i wouldnt know!! i wasnt one of the backyard girls!!!
> *


yea lets not get backyard and backdoor confused


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 05:01 PM~4508985
> *You don't know Dirrrrty Dave, girl?! :roflmao:
> *


i guess not! im sure he has plenty of stories.... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 06:00 PM~4508966
> *I think it is on 610 and S.main. Then I think the Diamond Inn is on S.Main and S.Post Oak
> *


thanks for the 411. need some places further away from home for the sanchas :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

oh my goodness


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 04:03 PM~4509000
> *thanks for the 411.  need some places further away from home for the sanchas :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 06:03 PM~4509000
> *thanks for the 411.  need some places further away from home for the sanchas :angel:
> *


cuidate sancho te van a pescar
en puro calzon te van a dejar


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

so lonestar we agreed? before i call & get shit going.
$2500 street
$2500 radical


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 29 2005, 06:04 PM~4509010
> *cuidate sancho te van a pescar
> en puro calzon te van a dejar
> *


orale la sombra. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 04:03 PM~4509000
> *thanks for the 411.  need some places further away from home for the sanchas :angel:
> *


if u really want to get raunchy


ponderosa on south main and fondren


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 06:04 PM~4509017
> *orale la sombra.  lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 05:02 PM~4508995
> *yea lets not get backyard and backdoor confused
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh, no! :nono:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 04:05 PM~4509021
> *if u really want to get raunchy
> ponderosa on south main and fondren
> *



That's in ur backyard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 06:05 PM~4509021
> *if u really want to get raunchy
> ponderosa on south main and fondren
> *


that sounds like a place where i would get splinters in my cachetes by just sitting on the bed :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:04 PM~4509014
> *so lonestar we agreed? before i call & get shit going.
> $2500 street
> $2500 radical
> *


i thought u wanted to get serious 2500 thats not enuff for me to make phone calls


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

brn eyes post your pic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 04:06 PM~4509029
> *That's in ur backyard
> *


we can go to lambada too


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 04:06 PM~4509033
> *i thought u wanted to get serious 2500 thats not enuff for me to make phone calls
> *


your stupid!!!!! dog ive been doin this long enough to see when someones trying to bitch out. starts with a little bigger bet then bigger then bigger then titles then bigger, stupid.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 05:06 PM~4509030
> *that sounds like a place where i would get splinters in my cachetes by just sitting on the bed :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:08 PM~4509045
> *your stupid!!!!! dog ive been doin this long enough to see when someones trying to bitch out. starts with a little bigger bet then bigger then bigger then titles then bigger, stupid.
> *


post a pic of what u plan to bring


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> your stupid!!!!! dog ive been doin this long enough to see when someones trying to bitch out. starts with a little bigger bet then bigger then bigger then titles then bigger, stupid.
> [/quote
> 
> Lonestar owns a BANK


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

look ill make it easy on you if you want to JUST rep your city ill come down alone & leave the killers at home. i can hurt your feelings with my car alone.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 05:10 PM~4509062
> *look ill make it easy on you if you want to JUST rep your city ill come down alone & leave the killers at home. i can hurt your feelings with my car alone.
> *


yea what is it that you are bringing my people already kno about it but how do we kno you are 4 real


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 05:06 PM~4509038
> *brn eyes post your pic
> *


this is me~~~> :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:10 PM~4509062
> *look ill make it easy on you if you want to JUST rep your city ill come down alone & leave the killers at home. i can hurt your feelings with my car alone.
> *


ill believe when i see it. post a pic of your killers or what u plan to bring until then im calling your bluff


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i hope its not that cutlass.....cause he'll get clowned :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 06:06 PM~4509038
> *brn eyes post your pic
> *


Here she was last summer posing for my ex-impala. had gotti at the wheel.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 05:16 PM~4509084
> *Here she was last summer posing for my ex-impala.  had gotti at the wheel.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

i dont have pics on my computer. go to azside and ask about me thell let you know. call street stars dvd hell let you know. call rollin dvd hell let you know. been on all those been on thruucha hell let you know. AZ doin big things dog. everything out here is doin 35+. SHOWCARS TOO. i have a 85 cutty & 96 lincoln towncar both doin 45- 50inches bumper everytime. NOW WHAT. dog i aint new to this ask around.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 29 2005, 06:17 PM~4509095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i regret selling that car. ended up in a storage fire off of shaver a while back.


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

from what iv seen in here i take the worst chipper in AZ & still serve houstons best.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 05:18 PM~4509100
> *i dont have pics on my computer. go to azside and ask about me thell let you know. call street stars dvd hell let you know. call rollin dvd hell let you know. been on all those been on thruucha hell let you know. AZ doin big things dog. everything out here is doin 35+. SHOWCARS TOO. i have a 85 cutty & 96 lincoln towncar both doin 45- 50inches bumper everytime. NOW WHAT. dog i aint new to this ask around.
> *


i never said you are new just that you come out of the blue and we dont kno who you are :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 29 2005, 04:21 PM~4509122
> *i never said you are new just that you come out of the blue and we dont kno who you are :biggrin:
> *


hay bro its cool i started this friendly then that clown lonestar started yapping so its all good


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

anyways im going on vacation to see a homeboy down there just wanted to have fun & do what i do while i was there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:23 PM~4509134
> *hay bro its cool i started this friendly then that clown lonestar started yapping so its all good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

so my offer still stands MY car only. street. $500 if you want anyone there.
lonestar if you want to hop for more well do side bet $2500 still if your down.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just curious is this your car


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:21 PM~4509121
> *from what iv seen in here i take the worst chipper in AZ & still serve houstons best.
> *



blah blah blah PICTURES ARE WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

thats radical :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 04:27 PM~4509157
> *just curious is this your car
> 
> 
> ...


I C


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so is that your towncar??


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

no...... thats leonards @ hoppers hydros. here in phx.i can call him to if you want?602-249-2886


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so post a pic of what you got your boys in AZ say you are leaded out


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

who in az said that? i say bull shit! ill open my trunk & let everone look.


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

dog ive been to compton, sandiego, & vegas with this car no one EVER said i was wieghted. longbeach this weekend.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got a bike thats gunna be hittin 40 in soon..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

that hurts my feelings.......... :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

well well well just bring the car im shur you'll get someone to hop u who know u might go home with some money in yo pockets or u might go home with less than what you came with you never know


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:38 PM~4509236
> *well well well just bring the car im shur you'll get someone to hop u who know u might go home with some money in yo pockets or u might go home with less than what you came with you never know
> *



Slim u sell the civic?


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:38 PM~4509236
> *well well well just bring the car im shur you'll get someone to hop u who know u might go home with some money in yo pockets or u might go home with less than what you came with you never know
> *


thats what i wanted to hear.. no bulshit just say it :thumbsup: this clown lonestar are you even cut? does it get up? what it do?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 04:40 PM~4509254
> *thats what i wanted to hear.. no bulshit just say it :thumbsup: this clown lonestar are you even cut? does it get up? what it do?
> *


im a clown. well heres my car 











heres an idea why dont u save your 2500. bet it on someone you can beat and bring your 5g and ill consider trading your cutlass your towncar and your 5gs for my car


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 04:28 PM~4509162
> *blah blah blah PICTURES ARE WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 04:46 PM~4509285
> *im a clown. well heres my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im not scared to post pics


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 29 2005, 05:09 AM~4505253
> *WE GOT A COULPE BUT NOTHIN ON THE BUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *


hmmmm we will see this spring


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey bro its a clean car but here in az we got those doin 60+in


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 04:48 PM~4509306
> *im not scared to post pics
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he dont a digital camera :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 04:49 PM~4509313
> *hey bro its a clean car but here in az we got those doin 60+in
> *


thats cool but are you talking about THEM OR THEY or are we talking about YOU


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 05:49 PM~4509313
> *hey bro its a clean car but here in az we got those doin 60+in
> *


pics?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 04:50 PM~4509325
> *
> *



That reminds me I got our old hopping scale for sale. I will try to get some pics of it. Anyone interested let me know.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

naw bro this is mine 95 single to the front.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 29 2005, 04:49 PM~4509311
> *hmmmm we will see this spring
> *


oooohh i cant wait till we get this shit finished man.....im fuckin ready.. time rep houston good


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i got the show car in progress to if thats what your into.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

remione1, who is that on your avatar?

looks familiar...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey bro its all good just dont make this a AZ vs houston thing.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

ali g


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 04:55 PM~4509350
> *i got the show car in progress to if thats what your into.
> *


im into street driven cruisers that are nice enuff to put in show.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

BIG AZ.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 05:06 PM~4509422
> *im into street driven cruisers that are nice enuff to put in show.
> *


so why you talkin shit about a hopper if you dont have one? cheerleading :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 07:08 PM~4509433
> *so why you talkin shit about a hopper if you dont have one? cheerleading :dunno:
> *



I dont think he said he was bringing a hopper, he said he was bringing the money to put down on a Houston hopper...

I wouldnt call that cheerleading...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 05:08 PM~4509433
> *so why you talkin shit about a hopper if you dont have one? cheerleading :dunno:
> *


did say i have a hopper check back i said i have the money to back one up.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey bro from what i read the home boy instigator was keepin it cool just trying to get some shit organized but this dude started runnin his mouth when he dont even know who he is or what he done.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 06:11 PM~4509454
> *did say i have a hopper check back i said i have the money to back one up.
> *


HMMMMMMM sounds intereting.......might have to bring something out.........


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 06:12 PM~4509459
> *hey bro from what i read the home boy instigator was keepin it cool just trying to get some shit organized but this dude started runnin his mouth when he dont even know who he is or what he done.
> *


you need to check back about the way your homie was running his mouth


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 06:39 PM~4509251
> *Slim u sell the civic?
> *


yea i think so just waiting on the cash should be here by monday


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

thats what starts city rivals. if another city comes here to phx we shut them down quick but if we didnt have anything i think wed welcome him & learn something.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4508459


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 05:12 PM~4509459
> *hey bro from what i read the home boy instigator was keepin it cool just trying to get some shit organized but this dude started runnin his mouth when he dont even know who he is or what he done.
> *


keepin it cool by calling me a clown and trying to call me out on cars. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 06:14 PM~4509471
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4508459
> *


ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

these guys come on here and compare arizona a state , to houston a city.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

well u gotta make it do what it do baby yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

let them come if they want......all they gonna do is help Houston as a whole......also they might bite off more than they can chew


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 05:16 PM~4509488
> *these guys come on here and compare arizona a state , to houston a city.
> *


alright cool that first statment he said was pretty funny kinda jacked up but funny. but when i say az i mean phx.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

uhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 29 2005, 05:17 PM~4509500
> *let them come if they want......all they gonna do is help Houston as a whole......also they might bite off more than they can chew
> *


hey bro from what i read houston lowriding has kinda died so if him coming down brings it back cool.


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

shit you guys got the BIG M there in tx it didnt die that much.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 05:12 PM~4509459
> *hey bro from what i read the home boy instigator was keepin it cool just trying to get some shit organized but this dude started runnin his mouth when he dont even know who he is or what he done.
> *


Ur boy doing what his name is INSTIGATING! If he wasnts to keep it cool he should stay in the AZ lowrider topic


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 05:24 PM~4509576
> *Ur boy doing what his name is INSTIGATING! If he wasnts to keep it cool he should stay in the AZ lowrider topic
> *


hey you know what thats love dog good looking out for a fellow lowrider. man thats why your town doesnt have lowriding anymore, i wouldnt want to cruise with yall either!


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

& when he does get there i hope your not just sayin big money behind the keyboard & you really have it.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 05:27 PM~4509617
> *hey you know what thats love dog good looking out for a fellow lowrider. man thats why your town doesnt have lowriding anymore, i wouldnt want to cruise with yall either!*


didn't ask u to.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 05:24 PM~4509576
> *Ur boy doing what his name is INSTIGATING! If he wasnts to keep it cool he should stay in the AZ lowrider topic
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 05:37 PM~4509701
> *didn't ask u to.
> *


cmon man what kind of example are you setting :uh: :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

not a good one


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

im out........ not trying to get shit started but houston get your shit together. this might be an oppertunity for the people on lil to bring cruising back. if everyone on here meets one fri night people will hear about it & show up. this might be your chance. if you guys get some money together you can get outoftowners to come down, maybe it will spark something. hit up lone star hes bill gates.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 05:39 PM~4509711
> *cmon man what kind of example are you setting  :uh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 05:46 PM~4509751
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 05:44 PM~4509735
> *im out........ not trying to get shit started but houston get your shit together. this might be an oppertunity for the people on lil to bring cruising back. if everyone on here meets one fri night people will hear about it & show up. this might be your chance. if you guys get some money together you can get outoftowners to come down, maybe it will spark something. hit up lone star hes bill gates.
> *


$2500 makes me bill gates :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 06:44 PM~4509737
> *
> *


 :0 Puro Impalas


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 05:48 PM~4509769
> *:0  Puro Impalas
> *



looking for pic of yours but i cant find it. :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 06:49 PM~4509782
> *looking for pic of yours but i cant find it. :angry:
> *


I'm glad :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 05:51 PM~4509799
> *I'm glad :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 03:42 PM~4508359
> *richmond USED to be full of lowriders about 6 years ago.  theres a few cars here and there now.  AND a few hoppers from what i've been told.
> *


make up ur mind ,earlier u said there wasn't any lowriders in HOUSTON.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 06:48 PM~4509769
> *:0  Puro Impalas
> *


DID YALL BOYS KNOW SUM DUDE IN PURO IMPALAS NAMED HUMBERTO OR SUMTHIN LIKE THAT. HE HAD A PURPLE 63.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Nick, should I be getting sumtin in me email soon...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 29 2005, 07:52 PM~4510368
> *Hey Nick,  should I be getting sumtin in me email soon...
> *


MY SECRETARY IS WORKIN ON IT .


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 06:51 PM~4510351
> *DID YALL BOYS KNOW SUM DUDE IN PURO IMPALAS NAMED HUMBERTO OR SUMTHIN LIKE THAT. HE HAD A PURPLE 63.
> *


Didn't know him well, but I had met him a couple of times.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 07:15 PM~4509997
> *make up ur mind ,earlier u said there wasn't any lowriders in HOUSTON.
> *



not enough to make me say oh houston has a lowriding scene worth writing about. i know i dont see one at least every week, and i live down in the hood. you'd think i'd see them here if the scene was so live.

and im not gonna get into a pissin match with you over anything. we have different views and opinions. lets be civilized and leave it at that homie.


apparantly there are some hoppers out there. bring em out an serve these homies from phoenix.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 07:00 PM~4510410
> *MY SECRETARY IS WORKIN ON IT .
> *


who.. trey :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 08:05 PM~4510468
> *Didn't know him well, but I had met him a couple of times.
> *


Did u ever see the black 64 SS he bought ?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2005, 08:08 PM~4510505
> *who.. trey :biggrin:
> *


Naw he's ironing my clothes LOL. :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 08:12 PM~4510558
> *Naw he's ironing my clothes LOL. :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 07:48 PM~4509768
> *$2500 makes me bill gates  :ugh:
> *


Hey i still havent taken the pics of the shotgun. I'll try to take it asap.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

You trust him with your clothes.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 07:12 PM~4510558
> *Naw he's ironing my clothes LOL. :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


lol... naw hes washin sumones cars.....so they can go crusin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 12:56 AM~4504732
> *where are the street hoppers at? what it do? ill be down there in 3 weeks & ill be bringing a street car. are there any street hoppers in houston? or are they all chippers?
> *


WHAT? I retired my street hopper, but i'm building a new 1, but don't worrie, i got something as soon u get 2 htown, give me ur adress so i can give u a friendly house call.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2005, 08:42 PM~4510886
> *WHAT? I retired my street hopper, but i'm building a new 1, but don't worrie, i got something as soon u get 2 htown, give me ur adress so i can give u a friendly house call.
> *


Thats what i'm talkin bout. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wow 20 pages in 1 day? well this goes 2 homeboy= JUST BRING IT!! PERRO QUE LADRA NO MUERDE :biggrin: i don't really care 2 lose $ 500, as long u bring it, it's fine.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2005, 10:22 PM~4511279
> *wow 20 pages in 1 day? well this goes 2 homeboy= JUST BRING IT!!  PERRO QUE LADRA NO MUERDE :biggrin:  i don't really care 2 lose $ 500, as long u bring it, it's fine.
> *



Calmate, no hay pedo...

what you working on...?

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 29 2005, 08:26 PM~4511334
> *Calmate, no hay pedo...
> 
> what you working on...?
> ...


87 cutty 4 the streets a single pump. not as clean as urs but clean :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2005, 10:36 PM~4511434
> *87 cutty 4 the streets a single pump. not as clean as urs but clean :biggrin:
> *



Im getting the cutty repainted soon, hopefully by Feb. Im also etching all the way around (the windows)...

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 29 2005, 08:46 PM~4511521
> *Im getting the cutty repainted soon, hopefully by Feb. Im also etching all the way around (the windows)...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


cool, what u etching around the windows? some aztec stuff? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2005, 10:56 PM~4511607
> *cool, what u etching around the windows? some aztec stuff? :biggrin:
> *



nah... some crusaders and knights in battle...

the cars name is now "the crusader"... :biggrin: 

Ive got it started already. did the beginning designs on the two door windows and the two quarter windows.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So is everyone down for MacGregor this Sunday??? 3:30 is what Ive been told......Hope to see everyone there to kick off the first Sunday of 2006..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 29 2005, 09:00 PM~4511643
> *nah... some crusaders and knights in battle...
> 
> the cars name is now "the crusader"... :biggrin:
> ...


u ever seen in a mag a cutty called nicety? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2005, 11:09 PM~4511731
> *u ever seen in a mag a cutty called nicety? :biggrin:
> *



no... why... does he have something similar?

:angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 01:52 PM~4507088
> *cadi king
> *


DAMN.......... That was 1996......... 10years ago already!!! I miss that car


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 07:10 PM~4510541
> *Did u ever see the black 64 SS he bought ?
> *


i remember the black 64 SS but that is all


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 29 2005, 10:13 PM~4511775
> *DAMN.......... That was 1996......... 10years ago already!!! I miss that car
> 
> 
> ...



i remember that show...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 29 2005, 09:13 PM~4511775
> *DAMN.......... That was 1996......... 10years ago already!!! I miss that car
> 
> 
> ...


 this was in 1999 sucker :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

any more pics dave?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 05:47 PM~4508830
> *I will let Brian know :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

full crew

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BIRDYLUV, impalastyle, H town_caddyking, Lord Goofy, chevylo97, DISTURBED, Liv4Lacs, sic713, switches4life


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i was gonna say B, i dont remember mandos truck havin switches in 96 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 09:20 PM~4511846
> *any more pics dave?
> *


whick one you looking for? i gotta scan them...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:22 PM~4511868
> *whick one  you looking for? i gotta scan them...
> *


anything from back in the days :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 10:23 PM~4511877
> *anything from back in the days :biggrin:
> *



i got lots of pics...but no scanner


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 10:26 PM~4511902
> *i got lots of pics...but no scanner
> *


same here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 09:22 PM~4511866
> *full crew
> 
> 11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


dats sic mofo....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 09:23 PM~4511877
> *anything from back in the days :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

02/96


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 03:53 PM~4508897
> *remember  this car?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:32 PM~4511939
> *:0
> *


 :0 Selena Car


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 09:35 PM~4511961
> *:0  Selena Car
> *


yup Ramiro's "Just a Dream"

Here is a blast from the past


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 29 2005, 09:10 PM~4511752
> *no... why... does he have something similar?
> 
> :angry:
> *


nah, it was just a thought, this 1 has skulls and vikings, and swords :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

JOKER!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

dave do u have any pic of my car when it was white with hydros??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 09:40 PM~4512053
> *dave do u have any pic of my car when it was white with hydros??
> *


I taught I did but I cant find it. I lost alot of pics when I moved out my folks house 5yrs ago :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:37 PM~4511983
> *yup Ramiro's "Just a Dream"
> 
> Here is a blast from the past
> *




damn, that was back when shows were fun


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 09:50 PM~4512070
> *damn, that was back when shows were fun
> *


Want more?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 09:40 PM~4512053
> *dave do u have any pic of my car when it was white with hydros??
> *


 i have a picture of a cavalier like urs but white, but this1 was at richmond back in 98 or around there


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:50 PM~4512074
> *Want more?
> *




sure why not :biggrin: 

seems we're all enjoyin the show


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 11:18 PM~4511823
> *i remember that show...
> *


It was 98 i had to go look in tha attic at the trophy.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Andy Funtes 02/96


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2005, 09:51 PM~4512080
> *i have a picture of a cavalier like urs but white, but this1 was at richmond back in 98 or around there
> *


that was me....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

02/96


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

did that truck had a dancing bed? i remember 1 truck like that use to cruise at mason back in 96 also.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 09:57 PM~4512138
> *Andy Funtes 02/96
> *


JJJJJJJJJJJUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCEEEEEDD or back then JUICE D... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:01 PM~4512169
> *02/96
> *


marks blazer


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2005, 10:02 PM~4512176
> *did that truck had a dancing bed? i remember 1 truck like that use to cruise at mason back in 96 also.
> *


coming up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good times good times


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:04 PM~4512214
> *coming up
> *


i liked andys paint job but the camper had to go...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2005, 10:02 PM~4512176
> *did that truck had a dancing bed? i remember 1 truck like that use to cruise at mason back in 96 also.
> *


here u go, He lived in Magnolia (da Hood not the town)


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:03 PM~4512194
> *marks blazer
> *


ask and you shall receive


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:06 PM~4512233
> *i liked andys paint job but the camper had to go...
> *


I hated his bed interior :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:09 PM~4512275
> *I hated his bed interior :biggrin:
> *


anybody remember when he stole the club money to fund some mini van :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i want to see the beretta.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 10:11 PM~4512294
> *anybody remember when he stole the club money to fund some mini van :biggrin:
> *


black astrovan or blaser with surprems??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 11:15 PM~4512316
> *black astrovan or blaser with surprems??
> *


nah a family mini van, brand new


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jamie Nunez's wagon @ Alliance car show in Pasadena 03/97


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 10:16 PM~4512322
> *nah a family mini van, brand new
> *


he got divorced.....  ..my wife ran into his ex wife at *super chicken rice *on navigation.... :biggrin: that place is the bomb!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:17 PM~4512333
> *Jamie Nunez's wagon @ Alliance car show in Pasadena 03/97
> *


i remember it at Mason and the cop let him go just so the cop could see him hit the switches :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 12:17 AM~4512333
> *Jamie Nunez's wagon @ Alliance car show in Pasadena 03/97
> *


Damn, I remember that show like it was yesterday


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:17 PM~4512333
> *Jamie Nunez's wagon @ Alliance car show in Pasadena 03/97
> *


i see the front end of gabes neon behind jamie :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 10:11 PM~4512294
> *anybody remember when he stole the club money to fund some mini van :biggrin:
> *


I remember that I wanted to beat his skull in b/c that was the money we made from the car show that we threw and work for so fucking hard for.. :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

hey Dave you wouldn't happen to have a pic of Gabe's Green Neon?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:13 PM~4512306
> *i want to see the beretta.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


those are sealed :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:20 PM~4512361
> *I remember that I wanted to beat his skull in b/c that was the money we made from the car show that we threw and work for so fucking hard for.. :angry:
> *


 :angry: now you know why its still in my head


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:17 PM~4512333
> *Jamie Nunez's wagon @ Alliance car show in Pasadena 03/97
> *


Frito remember when I brought my ex stripper girlfriend to that show she won the bikini contest! Alexis.... :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 10:21 PM~4512375
> *:angry: now you know why its still in my head
> *


why? (scanning Gabe's car) :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 10:20 PM~4512365
> *hey Dave you wouldn't happen to have a pic of Gabe's Green Neon?
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:23 PM~4512387
> *why? (scanning Gabe's car) :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


cause i was part of the club and it hurt to trust somebody, and they fuck you over


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:32 PM~4512462
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 09:09 PM~4511730
> *So is everyone down for MacGregor this Sunday??? 3:30 is what Ive been told......Hope to see everyone there to kick off the first Sunday of 2006..
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 10:34 PM~4512473
> *:cheesy:
> *


i see dannys cavalier bumper...post it dave :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 10:32 PM~4512465
> *cause i was part of the club and it hurt to trust somebody, and they fuck you over
> *


Especially when he is one of the founders of the club
It hurt me b/c Juan Badillo & I did alot of behide the scene stuff for those show. He just did NOTHING and collected the $$$


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:22 PM~4512379
> Frito remember when I brought my ex stripper girlfriend to that show she won the bikini contest! Alexis.... :cheesy:
> [/b]



U mean her? 

Danny's cav coming right up!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 30 2005, 12:34 AM~4512475
> *
> *


i'll be their with my cuzzen,this will be my 1st texas cruise in,3 weeks here now only seen a couple dying to see more,lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:41 PM~4512517
> *U mean her?
> 
> Danny's cav coming right up!!
> *


thats the one :biggrin:


I remember she wanted to go home with anyone that had a Impala :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:41 PM~4512517
> *U mean her?
> 
> Danny's cav coming right up!!
> *


 :biggrin: oyeah...................i wish i could go back in time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 30 2005, 12:41 AM~4512518
> *i'll be their with my cuzzen,this will be my 1st  texas cruise in,3 weeks here now only seen a couple dying to see more,lol
> *


I was just off of Hayes the other day isnt that were you're at???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:36 PM~4512481
> *i see dannys cavalier bumper...post it dave  :biggrin:
> *


dannys cavalier and vinnie's Iron Maiden truck


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

yup,im exactly on hayes "westchase ranch apartments" bottom floor on the street of the complex.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

you posted the burplelier...now i want to see the red neon lights on the beretta.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 30 2005, 12:50 AM~4512572
> *yup,im exactly on hayes "westchase ranch apartments" bottom floor on the street of the complex.
> *


Right down the street....... :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:50 PM~4512576
> *i want to see the red neon lights on the beretta.... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
Latin Kustoms mustang and Jose Malano's 1979 caddi coupe deville


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:07 PM~4512243
> *here u go, He lived in Magnolia (da Hood not the town)
> *


i remember that fool from the hood (central park to be exact)good ole broke days when i didnt even had a dollar in my pocket...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 29 2005, 10:53 PM~4512595
> *i remember that fool from the hood (central park to be exact)good ole broke days when i didnt even had a dollar in my pocket...
> *


yup


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:53 PM~4512593
> *:nono:  :nono:
> Latin Kustoms mustang and Jose Malano's 1979 caddi coupe deville
> *


AZLAC.......... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:54 PM~4512605
> *AZLAC.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: i forgot


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

dave dont be ashame...post the Beretta!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Let the world know what you started out with..i liked it


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 29 2005, 10:19 PM~4512353
> *Damn, I remember that show like it was yesterday
> *


me too,,thats the day i met my wife,not sure if its a good thing or bad


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 29 2005, 10:56 PM~4512625
> *me too,,thats the day i met my wife,not sure if its a good thing or bad
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:53 PM~4512593
> *:nono:  :nono:
> Latin Kustoms mustang
> *


Wicked 5....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 30 2005, 12:56 AM~4512625
> *me too,,thats the day i met my wife,not sure if its a good thing or bad
> *


lol!! I was with Sarah back then....... Man the fellas used to hate on me


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:55 PM~4512611
> *:worship: i forgot
> *


you never forget the old days....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 29 2005, 10:56 PM~4512621
> *dave dont be ashame...post the Beretta!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  Let the world know what you started out with..i liked it
> *



This was my 1st LRM show 07/96 and early that moring I busted my oil pan on a low clearance at the meeting place.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:04 PM~4512689
> *This was my 1st LRM show 07/96 and early that moring I busted my oil pan on a low clearance at the meeting place.
> *


  .......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

that is for 2nite :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 11:07 PM~4512721
> *that is for 2nite  :biggrin:
> *


will post more manana, going to bed


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2005, 12:52 AM~4512588
> *Right down the street....... :cheesy:
> *


everytime i hear "down the street" it be a long as drive on 1 long ass street,i gotta get used to that :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 03:00 PM~4508459
> *ALRIGHT HERE IT IS.... I GOT $500 SAYS ILL BEAT ANY STREET CAR HOUSTON HAS!!!! MUST BE STREET!!! DONT BRING SOME PIECE OF SHIT RADICAL CHAINED DOWN!!! ILL TAKE ANY SINGLE PUMP OR DOUBLE!! ILL DO MORE INCHES & PROBABLY HIT BUMPER FIRST & LOOK BETTER DOIN IT!!!!!!! IF YOU DONT HAVE THE $500 THEN GET ENOUGH HOPPERS OUT THERE TO MAKE IT WORTH IT!!!! WHEN IM DONE IM LEAVING WITH YOU TOWNS CROWN & HRNY BRN EYES IN THE PASSENGER SEAT & MY NAME ON YOUR GIRLS LIPS!!!!!
> *


calmate caca!!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2005, 11:31 AM~4506012
> *:uh:This applies to all areas. Keep everyone especially kids safe!!!!! :0
> 
> [attachmentid=402472]
> *


PLEASE DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 30 2005, 01:28 AM~4512899
> *PLEASE DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE
> *


unless your me


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON+Dec 28 2005, 10:19 PM~4503961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whut it dew


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

SO WHATS UP FOR SUNDAY


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE THIS SUNDAY GOING DOWN THEN HUH ? DA BEST WAY TO START DA YEAR OUT


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

SOUNDS LIKE THIS SUNDAY GOING DOWN THEN HUH ? DA BEST WAY TO START DA YEAR OUT


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I REMEMBER WHEN I HAD MY RED SENTRA BACK IN 96, I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST EUROS IN HOUSTON WITH HYDROS, MAN I MISS THOSE DAYS. MASTER STREET DESIGNS HAD INSTALLED MY SETUP. LOL


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

Anyone knows Geo's user name or if he still hangs out around here?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2005, 10:42 PM~4512524
> *thats the one :biggrin:
> I remember she wanted to go home with anyone that had a Impala :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

this truck i saw it on richmond one time it was badass how was it in daytime. i only saw it once never saw it again


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:01 AM~4514019
> *:0  :0
> 
> this truck i saw it on richmond one time it was badass how was it in daytime. i only saw it once never saw it again
> ...



That was one of my favorite trucks back then...

whatever happened to it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 29 2005, 06:55 PM~4509350
> *i got the show car in progress to if thats what your into.
> *


Isn't that the one that someone was trying to sell in classifieds forever a moon and then some?

my bad, i guess it was you. you keeping it now?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=154199&hl=


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2005, 05:16 PM~4509084
> *Here she was last summer posing for my ex-impala.  had gotti at the wheel.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2005, 09:24 AM~4514066
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That pic still give me wood :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Dec 30 2005, 01:23 AM~4512854
> *everytime i hear "down the street" it be a long as drive on 1 long ass street,i gotta get used to that  :biggrin:
> *


Im less than 2 miles north of you.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last day on the job damn it feels good :biggrin: :biggrin: 


fuck em i quit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:33 AM~4514098
> *last day on the job damn it feels good  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> fuck em i quit
> *


No more Ben Taub? Where you going next?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 30 2005, 09:36 AM~4514110
> *No more Ben Taub?  Where you going next?
> *


the free clinic........ :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 30 2005, 07:36 AM~4514110
> *No more Ben Taub?  Where you going next?
> *


i havent been to ben taub in a few months im at methodist, but not after today 4 o clock i took another job , more money less bullshit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2005, 07:38 AM~4514118
> *the free clinic........      :0
> *


u know all about those free clinics huh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:39 AM~4514121
> *i havent been to ben taub in a few months im at methodist, but not after today 4 o clock i took another job , more money less bullshit
> *


That's cool. weekends off?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 30 2005, 07:40 AM~4514129
> *That's cool.  weekends off?
> *


on call every 3rd weekend. company car, just a better job all together this is the first time ive ever given a notice for leaving a job i usually quit at lunch :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 30 2005, 08:29 AM~4514085
> *That pic still give me wood  :biggrin:
> *


fkin crazy ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2005, 08:38 AM~4514118
> *the free clinic........      :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:40 AM~4514126
> *u know all about those free clinics huh
> *


how much can i get if i fill up one of these


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:42 AM~4514137
> *on call every 3rd weekend.  company car, just a better job all together this is the first time ive ever given a notice for leaving a job i usually quit at lunch  :biggrin:
> *


Done that many times :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my bad wrong clinic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:40 AM~4514126
> *u know all about those free clinics huh
> *


Never been to one in my life...... Never been to Ben Taub either......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2005, 07:59 AM~4514194
> *Never been to one in my life...... Never been to Ben Taub either......
> *


ben taub is fun see all kinds of stuff i seen a number of people die


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 08:42 AM~4514137
> *on call every 3rd weekend.  company car, just a better job all together this is the first time ive ever given a notice for leaving a job i usually quit at lunch  :biggrin:
> *


congrats.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 10:01 AM~4514208
> *ben taub is fun see all kinds of stuff i seen a number of people die
> *


JACKASS :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2005, 08:16 AM~4514259
> *congrats.
> *


thanks now i can buy you that ring youve longed for


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 10:37 AM~4514343
> *thanks now i can buy you that ring youve longed for
> *



:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 30 2005, 01:02 AM~4513149
> *I REMEMBER WHEN I HAD MY RED SENTRA BACK IN 96, I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST EUROS IN HOUSTON WITH HYDROS, MAN I MISS THOSE DAYS. MASTER STREET DESIGNS HAD INSTALLED MY SETUP. LOL
> *




damn bro, that was a long time ago. they used to have ads on the radio, when 102.1 played rap all day.

i used to see the iron maiden truck all the time, that shit was hot. he used to go to richmond and mason alot. havent seen it in years, what happened to him?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:37 AM~4514343
> *thanks now i can buy you that ring youve longed for
> *


 :cheesy: it what ive always wanted!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2005, 07:06 PM~4509422
> *im into street driven cruisers that are nice enuff to put in show.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2005, 08:48 AM~4514375
> *:cheesy: it what ive always wanted!
> *


sorry but i was just playing :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who all is gonna get drunk and shoot guns on new years


----------



## DownByLaw (Dec 7, 2005)

Have a safe new year my fellow Ryders in this fine state :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:59 AM~4514413
> *who all is gonna get drunk and shoot guns on new years
> *




i wont be drunk and it wont be new years, but i'll be shootin alotta guns on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:58 AM~4514406
> *sorry but i was just playing  :ugh:
> *


no shit. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 30 2005, 11:03 AM~4514438
> *i wont be drunk and it wont be new years, but i'll be shootin alotta guns on saturday :biggrin:
> *


new years = shoot day


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 10:59 AM~4514413
> *who all is gonna get drunk and shoot guns on new years
> *


*JACKASS!!!*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2005, 07:51 PM~4510351
> *DID YALL BOYS KNOW SUM DUDE IN PURO IMPALAS NAMED HUMBERTO OR SUMTHIN LIKE THAT. HE HAD A PURPLE 63.
> *


That's my homeboy. He still has the Impala. He stay in the valley now.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 30 2005, 11:24 AM~4514543
> *That's my homeboy. He still has the Impala. He stay in the valley now.
> *


been knowin him for a min too......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 30 2005, 10:38 AM~4514624
> *wuz up htown
> *



a whole lotta nada, waitin to get the hell outta here


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 30 2005, 11:39 AM~4514631
> *a whole lotta nada, waitin to get the hell outta here
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2005, 10:41 AM~4514643
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2005, 09:41 AM~4514643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JACKASS :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 12:06 PM~4514819
> *JACKASS  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2005, 10:41 AM~4514643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man this sux, they just told me i have to come in on monday. nobody else but me and one other lawyer.

fukn bastards. i hate my job GRRRR.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 30 2005, 10:22 AM~4514915
> *man this sux, they just told me i have to come in on monday.  nobody else but me and one other lawyer.
> 
> fukn bastards.  i hate my job GRRRR.
> *


quit


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

**********FROM**********


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 11:50 AM~4515131
> *quit
> *




yea, thats coming. i wont be here when summer rolls around.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

heard on the radio that pimp c was freed today.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2005, 12:03 PM~4515244
> *heard on the radio that pimp c was freed today.
> *




bout damn time  

happy new year


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 30 2005, 12:09 PM~4515289
> *bout damn time
> 
> happy new year
> *


for real. they are jammin on 97.9 right now.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 09:59 AM~4514413
> *who all is gonna get drunk and shoot guns on new years
> *


i got your battery.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2005, 01:13 PM~4515304
> *for real. they are jammin on 97.9 right now.
> *


yes ma'am ... at 10:00 am from The Walls in Huntsville ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

maybe he can now stay out of trouble and focus on making music instead...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 30 2005, 07:03 AM~4514023
> *That was one of my favorite trucks back then...
> 
> whatever happened to it?
> *



The truck is freaking clean I got more of it I will post later. He got out the scene b/c he and his wife split. Last time I saw him was 4 to 5 yrs ago and he still had the truck. He took real good care of that truck.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2005, 08:59 AM~4514413
> *who all is gonna get drunk and shoot guns on new years
> *


Shoot guns into the air :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

HEY EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT AND SAFE NEW YEAR AND MAKE SURE TO GET AS DRUNK AS YOU CAN OK!!???? ALL IN ALL DRINK RESPONSIBLY!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Dec 30 2005, 03:27 PM~4516554
> *HEY EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT AND SAFE NEW YEAR AND MAKE SURE TO GET AS DRUNK AS YOU CAN OK!!???? ALL IN ALL DRINK RESPONSIBLY!! LOL!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy new year everyone!! 


hope you all have a happy and safe new year!!! 


______
monica


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 01:23 PM~4516266
> *The truck is freaking clean I got more of it I will post later.  He got out the scene b/c he and his wife split. Last time I saw him was 4 to 5 yrs ago and he still had the truck. He took real good care of that truck.
> *


last time i seen it was in middle school... he use 2 drop his daughter in the mornings in the low low


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 30 2005, 11:49 AM~4515615
> *i got your battery.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks big dog. you know i got you


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Dec 30 2005, 02:27 PM~4516554
> *HEY EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT AND SAFE NEW YEAR AND MAKE SURE TO GET AS DRUNK AS YOU CAN OK!!???? ALL IN ALL DRINK RESPONSIBLY!! LOL!!!!!!
> *



the return of sancha84 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2005, 04:00 PM~4517073
> *last time i seen it was in middle school... he use 2 drop his daughter in the mornings in the low low
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mac gregor park... sunday,,show up or shut up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Top pic is Noel EL Camino


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 06:20 PM~4517943
> *bottom pic is Noel EL Camino
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

pinche liv4farts :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 08:37 PM~4518039
> *pinche liv4farts :biggrin:
> *


damn that was my 1st show :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2005, 06:50 PM~4518080
> *damn that was my 1st show :cheesy:
> *



sure was and my 1st show with the s-10


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

memories


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

oopps


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

i feel old when i look at these pix


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 06:12 PM~4517909
> *:0
> *


i beleive this cutlass is for sale it sits down the street from my grandmas house
i think it was called aztec gold


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 30 2005, 07:25 PM~4518280
> *i beleive this cutlass is for sale it sits down the street from my grandmas house
> i think it was called aztec gold
> *


 info plz $$$$


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2005, 07:01 PM~4518142
> *i feel old when i look at these pix
> 
> *


u r old


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i have an old orlies magazine , it features a show from pasadena, it brings back lots of memories including my chop top 87 tangarine monte


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 07:35 PM~4518324
> *info  plz  $$$$
> *


r u talking about that gold cutty? between canal and navigation in magnolia?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 30 2005, 07:42 PM~4518363
> *r u talking about that gold cutty? between canal and navigation in magnolia?
> *


OOHHH that's Abel Molano.. I was there at their house not long ago and I wasn't for sale then


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 07:44 PM~4518372
> *OOHHH  that's Abel Molano.. I was there at their house not long ago and I wasn't for sale then
> *


oohh so abel is out now? is he still into lowriding? i know they had that 1977 r 76 monte project going , a lowrider of the year contender well that was 8 r 9 years ago


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 09:37 PM~4518339
> *u r old
> *


young buck :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

me just turned 28 :angry: young buck too :biggrin: but i feel like 20 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 30 2005, 07:47 PM~4518389
> *oohh so abel is out now? is he still into lowriding? i know they had that 1977 r 76 monte project going , a lowrider of the year contender well that was 8 r 9 years ago
> *



Tootie said he live's in Beaumont or somewhere around that area...Dont know if they are getting back into lowriding....Tootie just sold his malibu about 2 months ago.. he is working on a muscle car


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 07:55 PM~4518444
> *Tootie said he live's in Beaumont or somewhere around that area...Dont know if they are getting back into lowriding....Tootie just sold his malibu about 2 months ago.. he is working on a muscle car
> *


oh man??? tell tootie that lowriding is way safer, he already speeds around on that wrecker :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

[:quote=switches4life,Dec 30 2005, 07:50 PM~4518401]
me just turned 28 :angry: young buck too :biggrin: but i feel like 20 :biggrin:
[/quote]


U are AS YOUNG AS U FEEL!!

something I forget that I'm 28, married, and a dad all at once...then I here my wife nagging at me and my daugther screaming...then reality kicks in.....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

guess you dont need info anymore lol ...a homboy of mine told me that tootie told him it was for sale they work together i think


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 30 2005, 07:59 PM~4518476
> *oh man??? tell tootie that lowriding is way safer, he already speeds around on that wrecker :biggrin:
> *


and cruises in his aviator :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 30 2005, 08:00 PM~4518489
> *guess you dont need info anymore lol ...a homboy of mine told me that tootie told him it was for sale they work together i think
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> [:quote=switches4life,Dec 30 2005, 07:50 PM~4518401]
> me just turned 28 :angry: young buck too :biggrin: but i feel like 20 :biggrin:


U are AS YOUNG AS U FEEL!!

something I forget that I'm 28, married, and a dad all at once...then I here my wife nagging at me and my daugther screaming...then reality kicks in.....j/k :biggrin:
[/quote]
and life goes on  , if me and my wife stop fighting? i will plan 4 a family next year


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 30 2005, 08:00 PM~4518489
> *guess you dont need info anymore lol ...a homboy of mine told me that tootie told him it was for sale they work together i think
> *


how much? 10 grandes?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> U are AS YOUNG AS U FEEL!!
> 
> something I forget that I'm 28, married, and a dad all at once...then I *hear* my wife nagging at me and my daugther screaming...then reality kicks in.....j/k :biggrin:


and life goes on  , if me and my wife stop fighting? i will plan 4 a family next year 
[/quote]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hear? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 30 2005, 08:00 PM~4518489
> *guess you dont need info anymore lol ...a homboy of mine told me that tootie told him it was for sale they work together i think
> *


 does you 53 have the 3 windows like this one...I've been looking for one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I havent seen Tootie or Abel in along time...... I didnt even know Abel was back from his long vacation.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2005, 08:24 PM~4518575
> *does you 53 have the 3 windows like this one...I've been looking for one
> *


actually thats called a 5 window because of the 3 on the back and the 2 doors mine is a 3 window doors and one in the back with a split winshield


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wassup maing


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

chillin chillin


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

whats on for tonight? tommorrow night is family night.LOL


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm goin to Slick willies.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Mac Gregor Park ...Sunday..  

HLC will be there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 30 2005, 09:19 PM~4518825
> *I'm goin to lick willies.
> *


 :ugh: .................................... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=404692]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

well i tried to finsh the switches today but its hard as hell to do it buy yourself ill finsh it tomorrow wanna make it hit the bumper already


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 30 2005, 11:59 PM~4519340
> *:ugh: .................................... :biggrin:
> *


 JOTISSSSSSSSIMO!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

hEY YOU GUYS bECAREFUL TONIGHT AND pARTY HARD FOR ME (NOT LIKE I'M NOT GOING OUT TONIGHT EITHER BUT YOU KNOW) tAKE CARE AND Remember christina Loves Ya'll!!!!!! Miss me Yet?!!!!! lol Yea I know but just think of me Sittin in your rooms and laying on your bed wearing nothing but a smile and telling you so softly in your ear to get the hell out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol !!!!! ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!! 
Have fun guys !!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Fellow LIL'ers: Have a safe and wild New Years! 05 brought with a it another level to add on the ongoing history of Lowriding. Lets keep lowriding into the future.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

I love you Big Mike Ice Blocc(my brother) Happy birfday !!!Sup majik ham and Disturbed and can't forget darkness!!! Love you all take care call me laters and to everyone else sorry i didn't name you but I will remember later!! Don't ya'll feel special!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Happy New Year To You Guys From LuxuriouS Car Club...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Happy new year from Latin Cartel.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Since everyone is doing it


HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM.........Solo Riders of America(SRA) :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 31 2005, 02:15 PM~4522168
> *Since everyone is doing it
> HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM.........Solo Riders of America(SRA) :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 31 2005, 04:15 PM~4522168
> *Since everyone is doing it
> HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM.........Solo Riders of America(SRA) :biggrin:
> *


ah hell......... LOL!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Real Recognize Real! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Dec 31 2005, 05:54 PM~4523020
> *Real Recognize Real!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  Have a safe new year


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

it's that boy los


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

whats up B?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 31 2005, 05:59 PM~4523075
> *whats up B?
> *


nada........ Think im gonna pull the drop out :biggrin: nice out today


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 31 2005, 04:59 PM~4523075
> *whats up B?
> *


what's the deal homeboy? what u doing tonight?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 31 2005, 04:03 PM~4523101
> *nada........ Think im gonna pull the drop out :biggrin: nice out today
> *


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah it does look nice out today. PERFECT for the drop.There aint nothin like ridin a drop top, I still remember when I rolled with you a while back from Mac Gregor to cullen but the street was closed down or somethin. LOL. that was fun...




John why you signed in INVISIBLE?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey cadi king i just came from lookin at a big body...23k miles :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 31 2005, 06:05 PM~4523127
> *Yeah it does look nice out today. PERFECT for the drop.There aint nothin like ridin a drop top, I still remember when I rolled with you a while back from Mac Gregor to cullen but the street was closed down or somethin. LOL. that was fun...
> John why you signed in INVISIBLE?
> *


I'd go to MacGregor but I have plans tomorrow


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2005, 06:15 PM~4523154
> *hey cadi king i just came from lookin at a big body...23k miles  :0
> *


mine has 77k


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah I have to work tommorrow. That sucks.Cant beat double and a half though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 31 2005, 04:16 PM~4523159
> *mine has 77k
> *


what u think a 93 with 23k miles is worth car was in excellent condition interior was flawless i thought it was overpriced


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 31 2005, 05:17 PM~4523166
> *Yeah I have to work tommorrow. That sucks.Cant beat double and a half though.
> *


No wait I take that back. Time and a half tomm. and double and a half on Monday. Damn, now it sucks ... Fuck I hate Holidays on Sundays :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2005, 06:18 PM~4523170
> *what u think a 93 with 23k miles is worth car was in excellent condition interior was flawless i thought it was overpriced
> *


93 is worth less b/c it has a reg 5.7 not the Lt1 maybe 8 or so. 




my 94


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 31 2005, 04:41 PM~4523352
> *93 is worth less b/c it has a reg 5.7 not the Lt1  maybe 8 or so. my 94
> *


thats what i told my homie it doesnt have the lt1, they wanted 10g


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2005, 06:48 PM~4523411
> *thats what i told my homie it doesnt have the lt1, they wanted 10g
> *


they can get that maybe more but it will be a person thats looking for low miles. and not a Lt1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 31 2005, 04:51 PM~4523437
> *they can get that maybe more but it will be a person thats looking for low miles. and not a Lt1
> *


its at david taylor go snatch it up big baller.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2005, 06:54 PM~4523466
> *its at david taylor go snatch it up big baller.
> *


Im happy with the 94


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=405545]


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 31 2005, 02:15 PM~4522168
> *Since everyone is doing it
> HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM.........Solo Riders of America(SRA) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Happy New Year To You Guys From LuxuriouS Car Club...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Happy New Year To You Guys :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

almost there need to check the front pump not building pressur


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Happy New Year everyone from Firme lowrider club and the houston lowrider council


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: Happy New Years to everyone on here!! Ringing in the new year with old friends from the past highlighted the importance of going into the future. Hopefully '06 holds great things in store for everyone.


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

_*
what time is McGregor Park?*_


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck the police


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 12:33 PM~4527101
> *fuck the police
> *


they jacked you up last night?????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 1 2006, 11:08 AM~4527198
> *they jacked you up last night?????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hope everyone had a fun new years  i didnt party last night, but i had enough fun during the day to last for a few days. here's some pics from the machine gun shoot we had in brookshire.
[attachmentid=406029]
theres a FN/FAL at the end of this table.
[attachmentid=406028]
[attachmentid=406030]

we put probably 4,000 round through the M60, 1,000 through the MP5 and i dont know how much through the AK's or M16 variants.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's some of the nazi era german guns. pretty cool, but i dont like shootin them.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like fun i went to the range and busted my 45 yesterday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

all this came out of the 60
[attachmentid=406038]
as did this
[attachmentid=406039]
and this is whats left of the hostile cans and propane tanks :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=406041]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 12:44 PM~4527301
> *looks like fun i went to the range and busted my 45 yesterday
> *



cool, we might have another one in the spring...you down? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 1 2006, 11:46 AM~4527317
> *cool, we might have another one in the spring...you down? :biggrin:
> *


 yea im down :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 12:47 PM~4527323
> *yea im down  :cheesy:
> *



aiight, i'll definately let you know wuts up homie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh yea, i got another 30 minute video of this shoot. its on dvd. i didnt get too many good still pics, but the video is good.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 1 2006, 01:49 PM~4527328
> *oh yea, i got another 30 minute video of this shoot.  its on dvd.  i didnt get too many good still pics, but the video is good.
> *


your a foo'!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 1 2006, 01:00 PM~4527379
> *:biggrin:
> your a foo'!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2006, 03:19 PM~4527894
> *:0
> *



who's ride?





david and brian, thanks for coming by, appreciate it!


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

hello


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

whats the dame deal HOUSTON TEXAS HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SP SP SP SP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 07:38 PM~4529599
> *whats the dame deal HOUSTON TEXAS HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SP SP SP SP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


front back and side to side thanks :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 11:44 AM~4527301
> *looks like fun i went to the range and busted my 45 yesterday
> *



We all need to get 2gether and go to the gun range!! Anyone go to the gun show? I would have gone to the gun show but I went to my dumbass :biggrin: friends surprise brithday dinner!!...lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 1 2006, 06:22 PM~4529203
> *who's ride?
> david and brian, thanks for coming by, appreciate it!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 08:43 PM~4529624
> *front back and side to side thanks  :uh:
> *


DONT THANK ME THANK THE COPS AND YOU ONLY HAVE FRONT AND BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 07:44 PM~4529643
> *DONT THANK ME THANK THE COPS AND YOU ONLY HAVE FRONT AND BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

what's up juan & john?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 08:45 PM~4529656
> *
> *


HAD TO BE THERE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 07:44 PM~4529643
> *DONT THANK ME THANK THE COPS AND YOU ONLY HAVE FRONT AND BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 08:46 PM~4529667
> *what's up juan & john?
> *


WHAT UP D


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 08:47 PM~4529677
> *:twak:
> *


CALM DOWN TOPS DROPPED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 07:43 PM~4529630
> *We all need to get 2gether and go to the gun range!! Anyone go to the gun show? I would have gone to the gun show but I went to my dumbass :biggrin:  friends surprise brithday dinner!!...lol :biggrin:
> *


let me know when


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 07:47 PM~4529679
> *WHAT UP D
> *


chilling drinking a beer and watching the rams vs cowboys


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 07:48 PM~4529692
> *let me know when
> *


u off weekends?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 07:48 PM~4529691
> *CALM DOWN TOPS DROPPED
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 07:47 PM~4529679
> *WHAT UP D
> *



u got to the park?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup fellas, we had a pretty good turn out at the park today. Saw alot of new cars and faces. :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 08:52 PM~4529730
> *u got to the park?
> *


YEA WAS JUS PASSING THROUGH


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2006, 07:52 PM~4529733
> *Sup fellas, we had a pretty good turn out at the park today. Saw alot of new cars and faces.  :thumbsup:
> *


saw up too :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 07:53 PM~4529740
> *YEA WAS JUS PASSING THROUGH
> *



me too :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 07:54 PM~4529746
> *saw u too :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2005, 10:17 PM~4511814
> *i remember the black 64 SS but that is all
> *


I sold it to him


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt go to park but i took the ride out it was some drop top weather fa sho


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 08:54 PM~4529746
> *saw up too :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry but I didn't notice u :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2006, 07:58 PM~4529789
> *Sorry but I didn't notice u :dunno:
> *



well I've one met u notice so you prolly dont remember me and I was rolling undercover :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 09:00 PM~4529813
> *well I've one met u notice so you prolly dont remember me and I was rolling undercover :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I WAS UNDERCOVER TO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 08:00 PM~4529813
> *well I've only met u notice so you prolly dont remember me and I was rolling undercover :biggrin:
> *



i need to slow when i type too many fking typos :angry:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>VARA'S 6TH ANNUAL "SHOW-N-SHINE"

SUNDAY, JANUARY 29, 2006

2727 NORTH FREEWAY / I-45 @ CAVALCADE

11:00 AM - 6:00 PM

GOODIE BAGS TO 1ST 25 ENTRIES

FLYER AND MORE DETAILS SOON.....</span>*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

park was badass 2 day   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 10:02 PM~4529826
> *SHIT I WAS UNDERCOVER TO
> *


me three :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 08:28 PM~4530005
> *park was badass 2 day       :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



I must have gotten there late :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 10:35 PM~4530058
> *I must have gotten there late :angry:
> *


I must have gotten there early :ugh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 1 2006, 09:36 PM~4530063
> *I must have gotten there early :ugh:
> *


WELL THEN I MUST HAVE GOTTEN THERE ON TIME CUZ IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 08:38 PM~4530074
> *WELL THEN I MUST HAVE GOTTEN THERE ON TIME CUZ IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT
> *


i must not have been invited cuz i didnt know about it


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 09:39 PM~4530080
> *i must not have been invited cuz i didnt know about it
> *


I WASNT INVITED


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 08:28 PM~4530005
> *park was badass 2 day       :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


indeed homie......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 1 2006, 08:38 PM~4530074
> *WELL THEN I MUST HAVE GOTTEN THERE ON TIME CUZ IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT
> *



The TURN OUT was good. But what made it badass? HOPPING? How went up against who? ETC.. When I got there it was claim folks were strating to leave...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 10:52 PM~4530131
> *The TURN OUT was good. But what made it badass?  HOPPING? How went up against who? ETC.. When I got there it was claim folks were strating to leave...
> *


A lot of people ... not a lot of lowriders


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rollin on 100 spoke Dayton's since 97 :0


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

wish i coulda been there.. sounds like it beats what i waz doing..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 08:54 PM~4530141
> *Rollin on 100 spoke Dayton's since 97  :0
> *


and dont forget it? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 08:56 PM~4530156
> *and dont forget it? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 08:52 PM~4530131
> *The TURN OUT was good. But what made it badass?  HOPPING? How went up against who? ETC.. When I got there it was claim folks were strating to leave...
> *


People trying to make it happen..bringing out there rides,hanging out with the homies and meeting new ones.....


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

which park are yall talkin bout?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 1 2006, 08:59 PM~4530182
> *which park are yall talkin bout?
> *


MacGregor Park....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 1 2006, 08:57 PM~4530165
> *People trying to make it happen..bringing out there rides,hanging out with the homies and meeting new ones.....
> *



AAAAHHHH

I just wanted to know what I missed


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 08:52 PM~4530131
> *The TURN OUT was good. But what made it badass?  HOPPING? How went up against who? ETC.. When I got there it was claim folks were strating to leave...
> *


yeahh hopping was real good my homie tony went up to lating kustoms 2 hop but kustoms had some techknical difficulties but i'm sure they be back


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 09:02 PM~4530204
> *yeahh hopping was real good my homie tony went up to lating kustoms 2 hop but kustoms had some techknical difficulties but i'm sure they be back
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 09:00 PM~4530193
> *AAAAHHHH
> 
> I just wanted to know what I missed
> *


dont worrie Dave..plenty of more Sundays..Its a new year and Im sure you will be at the next one!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

someone is going to have to show me where MacGregor Park is..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 1 2006, 09:05 PM~4530229
> *someone is going to have to show me where MacGregor Park is..
> *


BY U OF H

What side of town u in?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 1 2006, 08:53 PM~4530138
> *A lot of people ... not a lot of lowriders
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 09:00 PM~4530193
> *AAAAHHHH
> 
> I just wanted to know what I missed
> *


JUST A COUPLE BROKEN BALL JOINTS :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 1 2006, 09:07 PM~4530243
> *JUST A COUPLE BROKEN BALL JOINTS  :biggrin:
> *


wuz up Doc!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 09:06 PM~4530238
> *:uh:
> *


lots of undercover lowriderz :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so i got a question who is the highest hopper at the park. what are they hittin 40s?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 1 2006, 09:07 PM~4530243
> *JUST A COUPLE BROKEN BALL JOINTS  :biggrin:
> *


i see u getting up rabbit, u should give homboy his money back and keep ur troublemaker


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 10:06 PM~4530236
> *BY U OF H
> 
> What side of town u in?
> *



I'm not in town.. i am going to be moving out there in a few months.. sooooo i am trying to get the jump on how things roll out in H-Town..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 09:10 PM~4530260
> *so i got a question who is the highest hopper at the park. what are they hittin 40s?
> *


i know lots of people working on their hoppers, we should find out in the next sundays. i'm almost ready too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 09:14 PM~4530284
> *i know lots of people working on their hoppers, we should find out in the next sundays.  i'm almost ready too
> *


how much was your blue ls hittin?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 09:10 PM~4530268
> *i see u getting up rabbit, u should give homboy his money back and keep ur troublemaker
> *


KEVIN IS THE NEW OWNER OF TROUBLE MAKER NEW PROJECT COMING SOON


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 09:15 PM~4530293
> *how much was your blue ls hittin?
> *


last year in the 40's most of the year, i got a way bigger goal this year, i'm turning my ls into a radical kind of hopper just 4 fun u know :uh: but i 'm also working on a street car single pump .


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 10:21 PM~4530344
> *last year in the 40's most of the year, i got a way bigger goal this year, i'm turning my ls into a radical kind of hopper just 4 fun u know :uh:  but i 'm also working on a street car  single pump .
> *


hmmmm really now? lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 1 2006, 09:20 PM~4530343
> *KEVIN IS THE NEW OWNER OF TROUBLE MAKER  NEW PROJECT COMING SOON
> *


KEVIN?? is he gonna put some horns on the truck aslo?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 09:21 PM~4530344
> *last year in the 40's most of the year, i got a way bigger goal this year, i'm turning my ls into a radical kind of hopper just 4 fun u know :uh:  but i 'm also working on a street car  single pump .
> *


I got a hopping scale for sale if any one wants to buy it?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 1 2006, 09:22 PM~4530359
> *hmmmm really now? lol
> *


i hope :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 09:21 PM~4530344
> *last year in the 40's most of the year, i got a way bigger goal this year, i'm turning my ls into a radical kind of hopper just 4 fun u know :uh:  but i 'm also working on a street car  single pump .
> *


cool. watch out though :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 09:23 PM~4530367
> *KEVIN??  is he gonna put some horns on the truck aslo?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Moose Horns................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 09:29 PM~4530381
> *I got a hopping scale for sale if any one wants to buy it?
> *


we always use my homie slim as the scale :biggrin: j/k


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 09:32 PM~4530396
> *cool. watch out though  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 why ? who's after?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 1 2006, 09:32 PM~4530402
> *Moose Horns................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: kevin is cool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 09:36 PM~4530440
> *:0  :0  why ? who's after?
> *


i cant say, top secret


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 09:38 PM~4530456
> *i cant say, top secret
> *


 :0 :0 thanks 4 the info :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 10:38 PM~4530456
> *i cant say, top secret
> *


OH SHIT ITS G-14 CLASSIFIED


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

get back with yall tomorrow homies


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 09:34 PM~4530419
> *we always use my homie slim as the scale :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 11:06 PM~4530238
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 1 2006, 10:12 PM~4530653
> *
> *


i c kandyman bubbles :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEA I KNOW IT WASENT DOING WHAT ITS WAS SUPPOSED TO DO AT THE PARK, BUT WITH A LITTLE WORK FROM THE BOYS FROM LOCOS AND A LITTLE PRACTICE ON THE LEFT MOUNTED SWITCH PANEL ITS GETTING UP NOW. SO PULL UP NEEEEEEEEEEEEAAA


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 29 2005, 11:26 AM~4505981
> *WE GON FINNISH DA BOX UP TODAY AND WE'LL SEE WUT IT DO BEFOR I CALL IT A HOPPER
> *


HOPPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 1 2006, 07:22 PM~4529203
> *who's ride?
> david and brian, thanks for coming by, appreciate it!
> *


mine :biggrin:


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

SOMETHING LIKE A HOPPER SLIM BUT I KNOW DAT DAT BITCH A DAM GOOD GAS HOPPER THO A B R A N D N E W N I G G A BRAND NEW


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slim holla at ya boy for some switch hittin 101 i got the golden hand . naw for real slim good lookin out on the phone call i just coudnt make it. but we gon meet up soon. call me when u get time. and htown keep lowridin alive.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2006, 03:18 AM~4531429
> *slim holla at ya boy for some switch hittin 101 i got the golden hand . naw for real slim good lookin out on the phone call i just coudnt make it. but we gon meet up soon. call me when u get time. and htown keep lowridin alive.
> *


COOL WILL DO, WANNA SAY THANX TO MARCO AT MARCUSTOMS FOR LETTING ME USE THE TOOLS TO GET THIS SHIT UP AND GOING PRESHIATE THAT HOMIE GOOD GUY-BADASS WORK-BADASS PRICES I SAID AND I MEANT IT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2006, 11:34 PM~4530419
> *we always use my homie slim as the scale :biggrin:  j/k
> *


AH HA AH HAAAAAAA :buttkick: GO SIT IN THE CAR


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 1 2006, 10:12 PM~4530653
> *
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 07:17 AM~4532430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2006, 02:19 PM~4527894
> *:0
> *



That is nice frito :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 09:00 PM~4529813
> *well I've one met u notice so you prolly dont remember me and I was rolling undercover :biggrin:
> *


WHEN ? WHERE ?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2006, 10:21 AM~4533212
> *WHEN ? WHERE ?
> *



GBR at shorty's show


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 1 2006, 06:22 PM~4529203
> *who's ride?
> david and brian, thanks for coming by, appreciate it!
> *



Your welcome, anytime pat


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 2 2006, 11:24 AM~4533231
> *GBR at shorty's show
> *


GBR?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2006, 10:26 AM~4533243
> *GBR?
> *



opppss

GRB
George R Brown convention center


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2006, 10:21 AM~4533212
> *WHEN ? WHERE ?
> *


wuz up *Grand King of lowriders*.................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 1 2006, 11:29 PM~4530381
> *I got a hopping scale for sale if any one wants to buy it?
> *




How much...

got pics...?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 29 2005, 11:28 AM~4506939
> *obviously the grand king of lowriding in houston.
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 2 2006, 10:47 AM~4533338
> *How much...
> 
> got pics...?
> *


I will get pics 2nite. $100 obo
The pexiglass and metal cost me $150...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP YALL IM OFF FO BOUT 2 MO DAYS


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 2 2006, 11:17 AM~4533498
> *WUT IT DO
> *


wuz up homie...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuBsDNtRuB_@Jan 2 2006, 11:15 AM~4533485
> *
> *


:barf: ..Nes them hoes need a lil more meat on them bones...


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey goofy I agree plus you can tell none of them got asses it's like they're all asian lol!!!!! Na but anyways how was everybody's New years!!! I tell you what I got so drunk I can't even remember everything from the night before....Now that's a way to bring in the New Year!!!lol!!!!!! Shit i got me a Botlle of X-Rated I was feeling X-rated lol!!!!! alright well holla back you guys hammy I haven't heard frm you or you disturbed but check you laterz bye bye luv ya'll


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Disturbed...Hex..wut it do...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: whutitdew...chillin on my day off from work.....last week's holiday i was sick....this time i feel much better :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2006, 02:04 PM~4534103
> *  wuz up Disturbed...Hex..wut it do...
> *



nada mayne just chillin at the casa....enjoying the day off.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 2 2006, 01:11 PM~4534141
> *nada mayne just chillin at the casa....enjoying the day off.
> *


cool piazano.............wish i was off..... :angry:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Disturbed you know what your pic looks like?? Blocc's truck don't ask me how but it does !!well talkto you laterz bye everyone see ya'll when i see ya'll much luv


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 09:17 AM~4532430
> *
> 
> 
> ...

























:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 1 2006, 08:22 PM~4529203
> *who's ride?
> david and brian, thanks for coming by, appreciate it!
> *


Wouldnt have missed it for nothing! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 2 2006, 03:13 PM~4534958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that your el dog too


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Feliz ano nuevo fellow LIL'ers...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP YALL WUTITDEW


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 06:26 PM~4535413
> *is that your el dog too
> *


ya, why?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 2 2006, 06:09 PM~4535960
> *ya, why?
> *


how do you floss so hard


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2006, 01:54 PM~4533716
> *:barf: ..Nes them hoes need a lil more meat on them bones...
> *


ALREADY!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 08:15 PM~4535974
> *how do you floss so hard
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 2 2006, 06:22 PM~4536005
> *:uh:
> *


we all know youre a baller no need to hide it


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i drove my cuzzen black cadillac thru "mcgregor park" but him and his homeboy did'nt wanna stay and started trip'n.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 08:24 PM~4536016
> *we all know youre a baller no need to hide it
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 2 2006, 05:30 PM~4536064
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


brians not married anymore so he can ball outta control now


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 07:24 PM~4536016
> *we all know youre a baller no need to hide it
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he's a modest baller, doesnt like to brag :cheesy: 



hey i thought the el dogg got crunched in a accident???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought he fell in love with his chrome plated woman


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

also, a moment of silence for houston auto salvage on carson street, they closed it down  i went by there today hopin to score some goodies.

anybody else ever go there?? they had all kinds of old cars in there. must of had a hundred impalas. even saw a 58, 59, and a 60 in there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 2 2006, 08:32 PM~4536073
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he's a modest baller, doesnt like to brag :cheesy:
> ...


New paint and some parts...... Like new again....... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 2 2006, 07:38 PM~4536114
> *New paint and some parts...... Like new again....... :biggrin:
> *




see, wut did i tell ya...a modest baller


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put some FO's on it and go tippin.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 07:40 PM~4536128
> *put some FO's on it and go tippin.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 08:40 PM~4536128
> *put some FO's on it and go tippin.
> *


I have 20'' Brabus monoblock 5's why would I want fo's????? :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 2 2006, 07:45 PM~4536157
> *I have 20'' Brabus monoblock 5's why would I want fo's????? :uh:
> *





:uh: baller


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 2 2006, 08:54 PM~4536208
> *:uh:  baller
> *


When i can do this.... You can call me a baller :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 2 2006, 07:58 PM~4536243
> *When i can do this.... You can call me a baller :biggrin:
> *




thats not too far off :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 2 2006, 09:01 PM~4536263
> *thats not too far off :biggrin:
> *


na, its pretty far foo'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

is it sunday yut?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2006, 09:11 PM~4536702
> *is it sunday yut?? :uh:  :uh:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

is horacio ready yut?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hatafroof needs 2 go 2 the park


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

You ain't ready for HATAPROOF :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 2 2006, 08:44 PM~4536851
> *You ain't ready for HATAPROOF  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 this must b chocolate behind the screen :uh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

It's not Lupe Esparza


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 2 2006, 08:47 PM~4536894
> *It's not Lupe Esparza
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bronco!!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

hata proof is ready to come out any time just invite!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so whens somebody gunna build a hopper " bike" to hop against me.. thats my next project.... and i dont wanna take king of the streets away from boiler.... :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

HATA PROOF IS READY TO TAKE THE NEW TITLE FOR THE REAL KING OF THE STREETS SO LET US KNOW WHEN YA'LL READY!!!


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

A ANYBODY KNOW OF A CORE SUPPORT FOR SALE FOR A 95 CADI FLEET?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fltwoodpmpn_@Jan 2 2006, 11:42 PM~4537284
> *A ANYBODY KNOW OF A CORE SUPPORT FOR SALE FOR A 95 CADI FLEET?
> *


Saw one at Pick-A-Part last week off of wallisville


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

K THANKS ILL BE SURE TO GO AND CHECK IT OUT ASAP


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

looking for a ride for sale. please no whoo-doo. a regal, monte, something for a 16 yr old as his first lil ride. or his "project"


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Damn, the time I get the internet noone is on. Go fucken figure. lol!! oh well take care ya'll sleep tight


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 2 2006, 01:01 PM~4533394
> *I will get pics 2nite. $100 obo
> The pexiglass and metal cost me $150...
> *


pics?
:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 31 2005, 04:15 PM~4522168
> *Since everyone is doing it
> HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM.........Solo Riders of America(SRA) :biggrin:
> 
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 1 2006, 01:41 PM~4527293
> *hope everyone had a fun new years   i didnt party last night, but i had enough fun during the day to last for a few days.  here's some pics from the machine gun shoot we had in brookshire.
> 
> 
> ...


DANG HOMESLIZE! you put on a serious gut since the last time i saw you. :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2006, 08:06 AM~4538684
> *DANG HOMESLIZE!  you put on a serious gut since the last time i saw you.  :0
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2006, 08:06 AM~4538684
> *DANG HOMESLIZE!  you put on a serious gut since the last time i saw you.  :0
> *



you ass, thats not me :twak: i put on some weight, but not 400 pounds of it lol








:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 07:49 AM~4538799
> *you ass, thats not me :twak: i put on some weight, but not 400 pounds of it lol
> :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 09:49 AM~4538799
> *you ass, thats not me :twak: i put on some weight, but not 400 pounds of it lol
> :uh:
> *


I guess it's the shirt :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it dew


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like i got the eyecandy u sent


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

where is everyone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Spokes N Juice mag. Anyone recieved the second issue yet?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

smoke sum'em


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

printer took some days off I was not counting on so they delayed the printing a bit...

:angry:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

when my fam and his homeboy seen nothen but hispanics at mcgregor park they got spooked and did'nt want to stay sunday.i was pissed but laughed at the whole deal,who has a ride for sale $500-$700range


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 3 2006, 01:33 PM~4539672
> *when my fam and his homeboy seen nothen but hispanics at mcgregor park they got spooked and did'nt want to stay sunday.i was pissed but laughed at the whole deal,who has a ride for sale $500-$700range
> *


What are you all? Black, white, asian, etc???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 3 2006, 11:33 AM~4539672
> *when my fam and his homeboy seen nothen but hispanics at mcgregor park they got spooked and did'nt want to stay sunday.i was pissed but laughed at the whole deal,who has a ride for sale $500-$700range
> *


hey homie..aslong as you're cool... it dont matter what your race is to kick it with us....


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2006, 01:36 PM~4539693
> *hey homie..aslong as you're cool... it dont matter what your race is to kick it with us....
> *


we black and they was telling me that im new down here and dont fuck wit/trust
the S.E because hispanics and blacks dont fuck with each other type shit.
then they started trip'n on how we aint RIDE'N & SHINE'N SOMETHEN CLEAN LIKE EVERYBODY else who was their when we came thru.we came all the way from wilcrest & westheimer "westchase district" to argue on the other side of mcgregor park,lol what kinda shit is that...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 3 2006, 02:02 PM~4540269
> *we black and they was telling me that im new down here and dont fuck wit/trust
> the S.E because hispanics and blacks dont fuck with each other type shit.
> then they started trip'n on how we aint RIDE'N & SHINE'N SOMETHEN CLEAN LIKE EVERYBODY else who was their when we came thru.we came all the way from wilcrest & westheimer "westchase district" to argue on the other side of mcgregor park,lol what kinda shit is that...
> *



thats b.s. everythings cool if yall are. nobody would trip jus cus yall are black. if theres ever tension between blacks and mexicans, its probably between a few people over personal shit. not citywide like in l.a. it dont matter wut kinda car you drive, its jus hangin out. if you got a low low even better. i used to stay out by wilcrest/westheimer.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 3 2006, 02:02 PM~4540269
> *we came all the way from wilcrest & westheimer "westchase district" to argue on the other side of mcgregor park,lol what kinda shit is that...
> *


who where you arguing with....i hope things ain't going down like that....around here we don't trip on color homie, hope it was just a misunderstanding....don't let it get you down.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 3 2006, 03:19 PM~4540744
> *who where you arguing with....i hope things ain't going down like that....around here we don't trip on color homie, hope it was just a misunderstanding....don't let it get you down.
> *




damn, so was it other people talkin shit to yall capriceman??



here ya go homies, i love this video. eazy e only if you want it. lemme know if the link dont work.  

http://s64.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=24PFPSO...RV1F2VZAFEBATEE


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 03:30 PM~4540461
> *thats b.s.  everythings cool if yall are. nobody would trip jus cus yall are black.  if theres ever tension between blacks and mexicans, its probably between a few people over personal shit.  not citywide like in l.a.  it dont matter wut kinda car you drive, its jus hangin out.  if you got a low low even better.  i used to stay out by wilcrest/westheimer.
> *


we coo as fuck,i guess the liqour and dro blew they mojo when they seen odds were 50 to 3 and not know'n nobody,wich i FELT them on that but they thought i wanted to get out the car and meet and greet everyone of yall ****** who was their and interview ya about ya car like im some fucken reporter or somethen....you know like 1 of those ah up in ya face type homeboyz who ya see year after year thats talks the same ol shit everytime ya see him with nothen to show foe....i just came to kick it and see a hop with my hiden BUDWEISER & Half Liter of JACK.D and dig the sceen just like a few of those rides i seen LEAN'N
like homboys caddy on the left 3 wheel stance was somethen you dont easely forget about seeing!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 04:27 PM~4540790
> *damn, so was it other people talkin shit to yall capriceman??
> here ya go homies, i love this video.  eazy e only if you want it.  lemme know if the link dont work.
> 
> ...


naw main nothen like that the sceen was coo!! 

i was arguen with my fam and his homeboy.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 3 2006, 03:52 PM~4540953
> *naw main nothen like that the sceen was coo!!
> 
> i was arguen with my fam and his homeboy.
> *


oh well thats cool then, go again. chill and have fun


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 04:56 PM~4540987
> *oh well thats cool then, go again.  chill and have fun
> *


i'll be back,beleave dat just no time soon,LOL
i aint got a car yet but its on when i do.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

how much do rack work and convertiable top installation run down here in h-town,my homeboy told me he'll sell me my 73 delta 88 royal convertiable back "$700" but i need some connections backyard garge shops or a good neighborhood driveway mechanic.i'll try and get some pics up of it later!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey what's up mi familia it's your gurl Christina just wanted to say sup and to take care and that got much luv for ya'll . Hey Goofy I got your message hit me up later kay?? Well anyone who knows me hit me up later 
Love ya'll !! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh yea and one more thing hey Provok!! Hoe come I didn't get a magazine huh?? Talk to you later ok???luv you


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

my bad it's supposed to be HOW** ooops don't pay ateention to that ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 3 2006, 05:52 PM~4541429
> *my bad it's supposed to be HOW** ooops don't pay <s>ateention</s> attention to that ok
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man hold up to much lean in my cup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

brian i need some fleetcoupe windows got the cash right now and that shell that gose around the back window lmk what the deal is i dont keep cash long


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i dint get that last message homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

provok sup with the studio


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

sp what :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 2 2006, 09:13 PM~4537121
> *HATA PROOF IS READY TO TAKE THE NEW TITLE FOR THE REAL KING OF THE STREETS SO LET US KNOW WHEN YA'LL READY!!!
> *


to be the king of the STREETS u need to drive it around 610 highway and then go 2 the park :biggrin: :biggrin: ( no trailers please) :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2006, 08:27 PM~4543012
> *to be the king of the STREETS u need to drive it around 610  highway and then go 2 the park :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ( no trailers please) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WE WILL DRIVE IT AROUND 610 & 45 AND THEN DRIVE TO THE PARK AND SHOW YOU AND WHOEVER ELSE THAT I HAVE ALWAYS KEPT THE REAL TITLE "KING OF THE STREETS" HITTING OVER 60 INCHES OR DO YOU NEED A HOUSE CALL!!!! DON'T LIKE TO WASTE TIME ON THOSE 30 INCHERS!!!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 3 2006, 08:33 PM~4543035
> *WE WILL DRIVE IT AROUND 610 & 45 AND THEN DRIVE TO THE PARK AND SHOW YOU AND WHOEVER ELSE THAT I HAVE ALWAYS KEPT THE REAL TITLE "KING OF THE STREETS" HITTING OVER 60 INCHES OR DO YOU NEED A HOUSE CALL!!!! DON'T LIKE TO WASTE TIME ON THOSE 30 INCHERS!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

WAT DA BIZ PEEPS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2006, 08:15 PM~4542606
> *brian i need some fleetcoupe windows got the cash right now and that shell that gose around the back window lmk what the deal is i dont keep cash long
> *


sorry slim i dont have any to sell right now.


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

ANYBOODY GOT DA SCOOP ON SOME EUROPEAN LIGHTS FOR A 87 CUT DOG? I ALSO GOT SOME G BODY LOWER ARMS MOLDED AND CHROMED OUT NEVER BEEN PUT ON A CAR THROW ME A PRICE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I LIKE 2 BUILD MY OWN , DON'T NEED 2 PAY ANYONE TO MAKE MY RIDE HOP!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2006, 08:52 PM~4543116
> *I LIKE 2 BUILD MY OWN , DON'T NEED 2 PAY ANYONE TO MAKE MY RIDE HOP!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 3 2006, 06:22 AM~4538608
> *pics?
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

So......... Did anyone take a good dump today :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 07:55 PM~4543148
> *So......... Did anyone take a good dump today :cheesy:
> *



Imma still cooking


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 07:55 PM~4543148
> *So......... Did anyone take a good dump today :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 
i havent yet.. but i will be for i go to bed... burger king got my bubbling


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2006, 09:59 PM~4543184
> *Imma still cooking
> *


can i come over  ?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 08:00 PM~4543198
> *can i come over  ?
> *


no belly is still cooking a good shit :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2006, 10:01 PM~4543209
> *no belly is still cooking a good shit :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 08:00 PM~4543198
> *can i come over  ?
> *


your welcome anytime to my house ..just dont leave a log in the toliet like Erik did at Jason's house!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2006, 10:04 PM~4543228
> *your welcome anytime to my house ..just dont leave a log in the toliet like Erik did at Jason's house!!!!!!!lol
> *


 :around: :biggrin:


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

SHIT I JUST FINISED


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2006, 09:09 PM~4537071
> *so whens somebody gunna build a hopper " bike" to hop against me.. thats my next project.... and i dont wanna take king of the streets away from boiler.... :biggrin:
> *


I'M trying my best 2 convence my brother 2 get off from damm hot roding and get into lowriding hoppin bike, :biggrin: bike against bike cars against cars BLAZER AGAINST BLAZER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Zar how much u selling the lac for? and the blazer?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2006, 08:13 PM~4543304
> *I'M trying my best 2 convence my brother 2 get off from damm hot roding and get into lowriding hoppin bike,  :biggrin: bike against bike  cars against cars BLAZER AGAINST BLAZER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. well im down 2 hop my bike when im done with it... lol and body want some....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fltwoodpmpn_@Jan 3 2006, 08:52 PM~4543115
> *ANYBOODY GOT DA SCOOP ON SOME EUROPEAN LIGHTS FOR A 87 CUT DOG? I ALSO GOT SOME G BODY LOWER ARMS MOLDED AND CHROMED OUT NEVER BEEN PUT ON A CAR THROW ME A PRICE
> *


pics? on the arms


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hopefully by the end of the year it will be ready... wont take 2 long to make it really.... its gunna look like shit untill i pimp it out later....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2006, 08:26 PM~4543349
> *hopefully by the end of the year it will be ready... wont take 2 long to make it really.... its gunna look like shit untill i pimp it out later....
> *


end of the year???? , the year just started? that means u will bust out 4 2007 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damm!! 11 users 3 guest and 1 UFO :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Anybody selling any of these?? Need new rims for the lecab in 06.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I need some foe's mayne


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 09:36 PM~4543399
> *Anybody selling any of these?? Need new rims for the lecab in 06.......
> *




a bitch slap will be knockin on your door in about 15 minutes :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 10:38 PM~4543414
> *a bitch slap will be knockin on your door in about 15 minutes :angry:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2006, 09:01 PM~4543209
> *no belly is still cooking a good shit :biggrin:
> *



man thats some sick shit. i been eatin alotta tamales lately. my shits been kandy green lately :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 08:36 PM~4543399
> *Anybody selling any of these?? Need new rims for the lecab in 06.......
> *


and add TWO fifth wheels on ur trunk uh :uh: j/k


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 09:39 PM~4543421
> *
> *




im sendin it express foo' :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 08:38 PM~4543414
> *a bitch slap will be knockin on your door in about 15 minutes :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2006, 08:29 PM~4543363
> *end of the year???? , the year just started? that means u will bust out 4 2007 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well.. naw lets just say once the sic deville is done getting a makeover... ill be working on the hopper....so i should b starting on it around late march


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2006, 09:41 PM~4543435
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :worship:
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 10:40 PM~4543427
> *im sendin it express foo' :angry:
> *


Bring it on!! I bought these today :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 08:39 PM~4543423
> *man thats some sick shit.  i been eatin alotta tamales lately.  my shits been kandy green lately :0
> *


instead of drippin kandy off ur car... ur drippin it out ur ass... gotta love that mexican food


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

man that drop would break everyone's necks at the los mag show-put some candy cobalt blue and post up with them blue boyz- say homie, i can get u a set of 3'z - i'm waiting on 2 sets to come from dallas- they are going for a knot these days though... holla


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 09:43 PM~4543451
> *Bring it on!! I bought these today :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


looks like someone's going to make some $$$


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 09:43 PM~4543451
> *Bring it on!! I bought these today :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



now i know where that bump on yer forehead came from, your gal slapped you upside the noodle for bringin those home :biggrin: 




brian, wut the hell are u thinkin????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2006, 08:41 PM~4543437
> *well.. naw lets just say once the sic deville is done getting a makeover... ill be working on the hopper....so i should b starting on it around late march
> *


   can't wait 2 see the new makeover  what u adding 2 sic deville? a escalade middle brake light :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey, this is the houston topic you know....... Lets keep it real I only roll swangas!!!! 


"In Houston we Elbows in Cali they Daytons" :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 08:43 PM~4543451
> *Bring it on!! I bought these today :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


30spokes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 09:45 PM~4543480
> *Hey, this is the houston topic you know....... Lets keep it real I only roll swangas!!!!
> "In Houston we Elbows in Cali they Daytons"  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 








you one silly mofo.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 10:45 PM~4543465
> *now i know where that bump on yer forehead came from, your gal slapped you upside the noodle for bringin those home :biggrin:
> brian, wut the hell are u thinkin????
> *


I bumped my dome and bought me some swangas.................. :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 08:45 PM~4543465
> *now i know where that bump on yer forehead came from, your gal slapped you upside the noodle for bringin those home :biggrin:
> brian, wut the hell are u thinkin????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 09:48 PM~4543500
> *I bumped my dome and bought me some swangas.................. :cheesy:
> *




tell me sumthin i dont know. maybe you should have that checked out :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2006, 10:46 PM~4543490
> *30spokes!!!! :biggrin:
> *


FWD StarWires to be exact


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone agree swangas are lovly on slabz??????
Just showing my 2 toys


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 10:48 PM~4543509
> *tell me sumthin i dont know.  maybe you should have that checked out :biggrin:
> *


Ima bolt some DTS or STS gutz up in my ride next!!


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

YA HERE GO DA ARMS BRAND NEW BALL JOINTS THEY AINT NO PERFECT MOLD BUT THEY LOOK GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I keep my ETC on Brabus


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

YA HERE GO DA ARMS BRAND NEW BALL JOINTS THEY AINT NO PERFECT MOLD BUT THEY LOOK GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME K


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

swangas and daytons side to side - peace to all tha plex bout swangs and d'z


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Jan 3 2006, 10:53 PM~4543554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like 30s on the eldo???????? swangas poke more......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 09:50 PM~4543534
> *Ima bolt some DTS or STS gutz up in my ride next!!
> *



this boyz done lost his mind. put down the paul wall videos and back away.......

ima bout to call 911 and send em to his house. one of those bumper kits musta fell down off the shelf and dented yer noggin.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 08:45 PM~4543480
> *Hey, this is the houston topic you know....... Lets keep it real I only roll swangas!!!!
> "In Houston we Elbows in Cali they Daytons"  :biggrin:
> *


oh no ,   we just lost another lowrider :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 10:55 PM~4543568
> *this boyz done lost his mind.  put down the paul wall videos and back away.......
> 
> ima bout to call 911 and send em to his house.  one of those bumper kits musta fell down off the shelf and dented yer noggin.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

naw g - u trippin - i got 83'z and adapters to poke em even more- 6 to be exact


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 08:55 PM~4543568
> *this boyz done lost his mind.  put down the paul wall videos and back away.......
> 
> ima bout to call 911 and send em to his house.  one of those bumper kits musta fell down off the shelf and dented yer noggin.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

SUM MO


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

u cant hop on swangas cuz they would turn clackers real quick-they suck as lowriding wheels.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

pokin out :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2006, 08:45 PM~4543473
> *   can't wait 2 see the new makeover  what u adding 2 sic deville? a escalade middle brake light :biggrin: j/k
> *


a whole new front tank.. some other lil things here and there... frenched antennas... lil stuff....


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

SUM MO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

heres some undercover pics of brians NEW ride.......

boy said, if paul wall can do it, so can i :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=409675]
[attachmentid=409676]
[attachmentid=409677]
[attachmentid=409678]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fltwoodpmpn_@Jan 3 2006, 08:58 PM~4543591
> *SUM MO
> *


nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 09:59 PM~4543595
> *pokin out :0
> *



foo', im gonna poke out my eyes so i dont have to see this atrocity you are committing :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 09:00 PM~4543615
> *heres some undercover pics of brians NEW ride.......
> 
> boy said, if paul wall can do it, so can i :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: oh man please stop, my stomach s hurting :roflmao:


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

OK HERE WE GO NOW


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 10:02 PM~4543628
> *:0
> *





MOMMY PLEASE MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


your fuckin up this brand new laser surgery i jus had done on my eyes foo' :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2006, 09:00 PM~4543612
> *a whole new front tank.. some other lil things here and there... frenched antennas... lil stuff....
> *


damm homie u going off this time uh?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Man My head hurts........... Anybody want to buy my 14x7 72's?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 10:05 PM~4543660
> *Man My head hurts........... Anybody want to buy my 14x7 72's?
> *



here, add this one to your collection :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 11:04 PM~4543651
> *MOMMY PLEASE MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> your fuckin up this brand new laser surgery i jus had done on my eyes foo' :uh:
> *


Hey Patrick can you photoshop my swangas on my ride for me? I'm too lazy to bolt them up!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2006, 09:05 PM~4543655
> *damm homie u going off this time uh?
> *


fuck yea.... i gotta show dem boys "wut it dew" lol.. i aint settling for nuttin less than 1st place....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 11:10 PM~4543675
> *Hey Patrick can you photoshop my swangas on my ride for me? I'm too lazy to bolt them up!
> *


Fuck it who wants to buy the drop? I wanna Z71 on super swampers :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

All this swanga talk made the server crash twice :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

My dome really hurts Im out........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

heres brians new lecab.
[attachmentid=409715]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 10:20 PM~4543730
> *heres brians new lecab.
> [attachmentid=409715]
> *




god i suck at teh photochop


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

A MAN EVERBODY GOT THE OPINIONS AND OWN TASTE SO FUCK I TLET EM DO HE DO BUT THEM SWANGAS , FOES , ARE DA UGLIEST THINGS TO EVER HIT PLANET EARTH , WELL BESIDES DA THREE LIL HOLES THAT THEY PUT ON THER FENDERS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fltwoodpmpn_@Jan 3 2006, 10:22 PM~4543739
> *A MAN EVERBODY GOT THE OPINIONS AND OWN TASTE SO FUCK I TLET EM DO HE DO                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              BUT THEM SWANGAS , FOES , ARE DA UGLIEST THINGS TO EVER HIT PLANET EARTH , WELL BESIDES DA THREE LIL HOLES THAT THEY PUT ON THER FENDERS
> *





or the M3 fenders louvers :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 11:20 PM~4543730
> *heres brians new lecab.
> [attachmentid=409715]
> *


 And the award for crappiest photoshop goes to...................... :cheesy: 


LMAO!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 10:23 PM~4543747
> *And the award for crappiest photoshop goes to...................... :cheesy:
> LMAO!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




hey, im an artist at what i do right? if your gonna suck at something, be the best.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fltwoodpmpn_@Jan 3 2006, 11:22 PM~4543739
> *A MAN EVERBODY GOT THE OPINIONS AND OWN TASTE SO FUCK I TLET EM DO HE DO                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              BUT THEM SWANGAS , FOES , ARE DA UGLIEST THINGS TO EVER HIT PLANET EARTH , WELL BESIDES DA THREE LIL HOLES THAT THEY PUT ON THER FENDERS
> *


I saw 6 porthole gill thingies on a navigator once............LOL!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 11:24 PM~4543752
> *hey, im an artist at what i do right?  if your gonna suck at something, be the best.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

haters :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2006, 10:26 PM~4543767
> *haters :ugh:
> *


<---------------------#1?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

one for the road........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 10:28 PM~4543791
> *one for the road........
> *




doo doo.


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

WELL NOT EVERBODY PERFECT EVERYBODY CANT HAVE A LOW LOW RIGHT?


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN
THIS AINT THE WIFEY ITS MR CADDY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jan 3 2006, 09:55 PM~4543979
> *WUZ UP HTOWN
> THIS AINT THE WIFEY ITS MR CADDY
> *


 :biggrin: ............sure


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Los email the other pic


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

why so quiet in here? everyone in here trying to catch up?


----------



## TEXAS298 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jan 3 2006, 09:55 PM~4543979
> *WUZ UP HTOWN
> THIS AINT THE WIFEY ITS MR CADDY
> *


wheres tha misses????


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Is anyone alive out there????


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

guess not gotta go love ya'll talk to you all laterz much luv see ya!!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

hello


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 3 2006, 11:21 PM~4543734
> *god i suck at teh photochop
> *


You suck at everything


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=410145]

[attachmentid=410144]


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=410147]

[attachmentid=410146]


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=410149]

[attachmentid=410148]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2006, 10:23 PM~4543747
> *And the award for crappiest photoshop goes to...................... :cheesy:
> LMAO!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 07:35 AM~4545490
> *You suck at everything
> *



if i wanted any lip from you, i'd rattle my zipper :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2006, 07:37 AM~4545671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 09:44 AM~4545690
> *if i wanted any lip from you, i'd rattle my zipper :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 08:52 AM~4545728
> *:uh:
> *





:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 10:00 AM~4545769
> *:uh:
> *


You going to do the cruise?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4545524


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up queers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:07 AM~4545789
> *whats up queers
> *


What's up gay nurse :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 09:44 AM~4545690
> *if i wanted any lip from you, i'd rattle my zipper :angry:
> *


Did my LIL account get hijacked????????????????????? :0 Like i would bolt some swangers on my shyt!... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 08:10 AM~4545805
> *What's up gay nurse  :biggrin:
> *


just at the house. started gettin paid at 8am and havent even got dressed yet :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:12 AM~4545816
> *just at the house. started gettin paid at 8am and havent even got dressed yet  :0
> *


Must be nice. If I hadn't discovered Budweiser back in the days I'd probably be a Pediatrician right now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 08:13 AM~4545824
> *Must be nice.  If I hadn't discovered Budweiser back in the days I'd probably be a Pediatrician right now.
> *


fuck that i used to work at texas children for about 2 weeks, u can guess why :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:12 AM~4545816
> *just at the house. started gettin paid at 8am and havent even got dressed yet  :0
> *


Do want a cookie or somthing?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:07 AM~4545789
> *whats up queers
> *




wut up niggrah  




brian has a case of swanga syndrome, can u fix him?? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:12 AM~4545816
> *just at the house. started gettin paid at 8am and havent even got dressed yet  :0
> *






baller.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 10:14 AM~4545828
> *Do want a cookie or somthing?
> *


You really going to put those rims on your caddy?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 08:14 AM~4545828
> *Do want a cookie or somthing?
> *


no i want those rims. you dont know what to do with them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:17 AM~4545842
> *no i want those rims. you dont know what to do with them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 09:17 AM~4545838
> *You really going to put those rims on your caddy?
> *




not if i can help it :angry: 






i think hes gonna flip for feria. even though i know he had some 30's n vogues or sumthin on his hardtop back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 10:18 AM~4545846
> *not if i can help it :angry:
> i think hes gonna flip for feria.  even though i know he had some 30's n vogues or sumthin on his hardtop back in the day :biggrin:
> *


Hey fool, valentines is coming up. I got a good prank call for you at your job :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey brian i got a homeboy in a BURK he want them fo swangs they be tippin man they be tippin i aint trippin know what im sayin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 09:19 AM~4545849
> *Hey fool, valentines is coming up.  I got a good prank call for you at your job  :cheesy:
> *




chingao, we're changin the number joker :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:20 AM~4545860
> *hey brian i got a homeboy in a BURK he want them fo swangs they be tippin man they be tippin i aint trippin know what im sayin
> *





speak ingrish foo' :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:20 AM~4545860
> *hey brian i got a homeboy in a BURK he want them fo swangs they be tippin man they be tippin i aint trippin know what im sayin
> *


i had to translate it to understand it. :dunno: 

*hey brian meh got a homeboy in a BURK da ***** want them fo swangs da ****** be tippin ***** da ****** be tippin meh aint trippin know wa’tch im sayin *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 09:22 AM~4545864
> *i had to translate it to understand it.  :dunno:
> 
> hey brian meh got a homeboy in a BURK da ***** want them fo swangs da ****** be tippin ***** da ****** be tippin meh aint trippin know wa’tch im sayin
> *



i no speaka da 'swanganese'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dat boy brian done popped up on some fo swang. click clackin all up and down west houston know what im sayin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 10:21 AM~4545861
> *chingao, we're changin the number joker :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin: 

*
Yo buss dis. Brian what do you plan to do wit those rims dat you gets? Sheeit!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brain youre a fuckin idiot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 10:23 AM~4545870
> *i no speaka da 'swanganese'
> *


*meh got ta drop some knowledge on ya’lls ass cracker*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:24 AM~4545875
> *brain youre a fuckin idiot
> *


Have to translate that for him....

*
brain you uh fuckin idiot what 'chew trippin foo' *


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

wtf?..
I drop in to see what houston 's talking about & i cant understand shit!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Jan 4 2006, 10:26 AM~4545887
> *wtf?..
> I drop in to see what houston 's talking about & i cant understand shit!
> *


http://search.msn.com/results.aspx?q=eboni...SNH&srch_type=0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Working so hard every night and day and now we get the payback ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

tas cus u gotta be from da H to know bout dem swangas flossin post up on da blocc wit bows pokin' out shine'n n leanin' stunnin n shit ya heard durty? know wut im talm bout 


drank up in my cup, mayne hold up swangin in my slab got sounds in my trunk


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:29 AM~4545900
> *Working so hard every night and day and now we get the payback ...
> *


more like hardly working :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:29 AM~4545900
> *Working so hard every night and day and now we get the payback ...
> *




:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 08:31 AM~4545910
> *more like hardly working  :uh:
> *


work smart not hard

thought they taught you that in get rich 101 class


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

this has potential....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay buey!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian are u gonna say something or just sit there and look at the monitor.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Jan 4 2006, 09:26 AM~4545887
> *wtf?..
> I drop in to see what houston 's talking about & i cant understand shit!
> *




check this homiette, its a quick reference guide to htown talk:
[attachmentid=410212]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that denas candy cadillac. 


nevermind hers has a roof


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:34 AM~4545923
> *brian are u gonna say something or just sit there and look at the monitor.
> *




dayyyyummm..homie came out swingin on all da foolz :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:35 AM~4545931
> *is that denas candy cadillac.
> nevermind hers has a roof
> *





ahh shit :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:32 AM~4545916
> *work smart not hard
> 
> thought they taught you that in get rich 101 class
> *


you have to be smart to do what I do

I didn't take that class .. but I did take *The Other Level *401 - I don't think you'll ever get there though :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 09:36 AM~4545940
> *you have to be smart to do what I do
> 
> I didn't take that class .. but I did take The Other Level 401 - I don't think you'll ever get there though  :0
> *




man, thats fkd up................








:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:34 AM~4545923
> *brian are u gonna say something or just sit there and look at the monitor.
> *


your a loud mouth jackass.................. :cheesy: Po up a oily cup a leeen of shut the fuck up hoe!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:35 AM~4545931
> *is that denas candy cadillac.
> nevermind hers has a roof
> *


Exactly ... CANDY.

we'll see about that ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 10:39 AM~4545951
> *your a loud mouth jackass..................  :cheesy: Po up a oily cup a leeen of shut the fuck up hoe!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 08:36 AM~4545940
> *you have to be smart to do what I do
> 
> I didn't take that class .. but I did take The Other Level 401 - I don't think you'll ever get there though  :0
> *


i wouldnt call pouring all that money into a 93 fleetwood smart.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 09:39 AM~4545951
> *your a loud mouth jackass..................  :cheesy: Po up a oily cup a leeen of shut the fuck up hoe!
> *






:0 








:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:41 AM~4545955
> *i wouldnt call pouring all that money into a 93 fleetwood smart.
> *


don't hate, Kenneth ... it's not very becoming of you ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 09:42 AM~4545965
> *:biggrin:
> *



fa' sho'! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 10:40 AM~4545952
> *Exactly ... CANDY.
> we'll see about that ...
> *


It show aint no Macco silver platinum over grey primer!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 10:42 AM~4545970
> *fa' sho'! :cheesy:
> *


ole school popcorn :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:43 AM~4545974
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 08:43 AM~4545973
> *It show aint no Macco silver platinum over grey primer!
> *


hey cum dumpster its satin silver. exact paint code match to my car. :uh: :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

kenny got brian all rattled up dissin on lacs :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 10:42 AM~4545965
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 08:42 AM~4545964
> *don't hate, Kenneth ... it's not very becoming of you ...
> *


who can hate on a 93 fleetwood with bubbles on it :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*protected by ****** with big dicks, AKs, and 187 skills*

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 08:45 AM~4545984
> *kenny got brian all rattled up dissin on lacs :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i hit a nerve when i talk about junkyard productions :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 10:43 AM~4545973
> *It show aint no Macco silver platinum over grey primer!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:44 AM~4545980
> *hey cum dumpster its satin silver. exact paint code match to my car.  :uh:  :0
> *


did they tape the chrome trim up nicely when they spraied it??? :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:46 AM~4545991
> *i hit a nerve when i talk about junkyard productions  :biggrin:
> *





daaaaaaammmmmnnnnn.......





this is great :biggrin:



man, there is some mad shit talkin goin on up in hurr


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:45 AM~4545988
> *who can hate on a 93 fleetwood with bubbles on it  :uh:
> *


Them bubbles cost more than your ride ... that's how I do it ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 08:48 AM~4546001
> *Them bubbles cost more than your ride ... that's how I do it ...
> *


cost more than my ride is that why u wanted to trade me a few months ago?? :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 10:47 AM~4545996
> *daaaaaaammmmmnnnnn.......
> this is great :biggrin:
> man, there is some mad shit talkin goin on up in hurr
> *


I'll be back later I have to go tell some ppl what to do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SLABS
“The same cars we looked at as being ‘throwed’ back in the day, we look at them the same way now. Slabs are old school Cadillacs and Chevys, preferably anything before 1980, with candy paint, custom interiors, swangas, pop trunks with neon and bang.”

POPPIN’ TRUNK
“Poppin’ trunk is like wavin’ at ya boys as you drive by or when you’re posted up in the parking lot; it’s sayin’, ‘What it do?’ How you do it is you put hydraulics and switches in your trunk to raise it up and close it.” (See Pop and Lock on pg. 91)

SWANGAS
“Swangas are the Cadillac rims from the 1983 and 1984 models. Basically they the same, but the ‘84s stick out a little further. Both of them are rare; can’t just any joker off the street ride on ‘em. You gotta have respect in the hood to ride on swangas. And it’s like more powerful than ridin’ on 24s or spinners because these are the most prized rims there are in Houston. I mean, anybody can go to the rim shop and buy some rims but you can’t just go and buy swangas. And if you have ‘em, you not gonna sell ‘em.”


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:49 AM~4546003
> *cost more than my ride is that why u wanted to trade me a few months ago??  :0
> *


****** please :uh: you wish! all jealous cause my a/c is blowin hard and cold


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 08:47 AM~4545995
> *did they tape the chrome trim up nicely when they spraied it??? :cheesy:
> *


hey pontiac prince dont u have another la sabre to put a rag top on or somethin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0 
[attachmentid=410222]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 08:50 AM~4546011
> ******* please :uh: you wish!  all jealous cause my a/c is blowin hard and cold
> *


how much for your car im interested


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 08:49 AM~4546004
> *I'll be back later I have to go tell some ppl what to do
> *


see what i mean you a baller how do you floss so hard


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 10:51 AM~4546014
> *:0
> [attachmentid=410222]
> *


I took that pic especially for Kenneth


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 09:53 AM~4546023
> *I took that pic especially for Kenneth
> *





thats funny.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey diana i think you need to get back to work before u get broke off something real proper like. know what im sayin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:54 AM~4546030
> *hey diana i think you need to get back to work before u get broke off something real proper like. know what im sayin
> *





:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 08:57 AM~4546038
> *:0
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:51 AM~4546016
> *how much for your car im interested
> *


not for sale.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:54 AM~4546030
> *hey diana i think you need to get back to work before u get broke off something real proper like. know what im sayin
> *


who's diana? :dunno: cause ain't shit you could break off that would scare me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 09:00 AM~4546048
> *who's diana? :dunno: cause ain't shit you could break off that would scare me
> *


is the lone star gonna have to choke a bitch?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 09:59 AM~4546041
> *:uh:
> *





:0 













:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 11:02 AM~4546055
> *is the lone star gonna have to choke a bitch?
> *


why don't you go choke something else


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 11:03 AM~4546061
> *why don't you go choke something else
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 09:03 AM~4546061
> *why don't you go choke something else
> *


why dont u go work hard night and day for your payback. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 11:03 AM~4546056
> *:0
> :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 10:05 AM~4546067
> *:uh:
> *


<---------------------------------------


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 11:05 AM~4546066
> *why dont u go work hard night and day for your payback.  :uh:
> *


it beats cleaning bed pans


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:50 AM~4546012
> *hey pontiac prince dont u have another la sabre to put a rag top on or somethin
> *


thats all you could come up with :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dena why you always just out of the image? whoever is cropping those pics needs more practice. Why so much teasing...I think the car is interesting and would like to see more. AND BEFORE SOMEONE SAYS SOME SHIT! No I aint calling anyone out, I just want to check out the complete ride. 
Unless this is like poker and the only way to see yor hand is if I show mine, cause then I wont be seeing anything anytime soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 11:06 AM~4546071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 11:06 AM~4546072
> *it beats cleaning bed pans
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wth how did i quote myself?!?!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 11:11 AM~4546093
> *wth how did i quote myself?!?!
> *


no0b


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 10:13 AM~4546096
> *no0b
> *


yeah i guess....youd think I have this shit down by now


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 10:11 AM~4546090
> *:ugh:
> *





[attachmentid=410235]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 11:10 AM~4546087
> *Dena why you always just out of the image?  whoever is cropping those pics needs more practice.  Why so much teasing...I think the car is interesting and would like to see more.  AND BEFORE SOMEONE SAYS SOME SHIT! No I aint calling anyone out, I just want to check out the complete ride.
> *


I'm cropping those pics ... I don't need to practice cause I'm not trying to be a professional .... I'm just fkn around ... and nobody anywhere has seen the ride since it's come back from Candyman the second time ... you'll see the whole ride when everybody else does


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 10:15 AM~4546114
> *I'm cropping those pics ... I don't need to practice cause I'm not trying to be a professional .... I'm just fkn around ... and nobody anywhere has seen the ride since it's come back from Candyman the second time ... you'll see the whole ride when everybody else does
> *


Ok well cool let me know cause I wanna see it too. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 11:15 AM~4546114
> *I'm cropping those pics ... I don't need to practice cause I'm not trying to be a professional .... I'm just fkn around ... and nobody anywhere has seen the ride since it's come back from Candyman the second time ... you'll see the whole ride when everybody else does
> *


If i show you mine will you show me yours??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 11:14 AM~4546107
> *yeah i guess....youd think I have this shit down by now
> *


 


swangaz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 11:17 AM~4546120
> *If i show you mine will you show me yours??? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 10:17 AM~4546122
> *
> swangaz  <-- is that NSFW??!?!
> *


I almost been on here a year woo hoo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 09:42 AM~4545965
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

we got 4 ninjas up in this bitcchhh! :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 11:18 AM~4546128
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 11:21 AM~4546139
> *we got 4 ninjas up in this bitcchhh! :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 11:19 AM~4546131
> *I almost been on here a year woo hoo
> *


I always check the properties b4 i click  :cheesy:
Latin always tryin to get the IT guy up my azz. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 10:05 AM~4546067
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 11:22 AM~4546148
> *I always check the properties b4 i click   :cheesy:
> Latin always tryin to get the IT guy up my azz. :angry:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 10:22 AM~4546148
> *I always check the properties b4 i click   :cheesy:
> Latin always tryin to get the IT guy up my azz. :angry:
> *


yeah I clicked it....good thing no one else is in here
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 11:26 AM~4546158
> *yeah I clicked it....good thing no one else is in here
> :biggrin:
> *


She had some good Juggernauts, don't you think?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 10:33 AM~4546185
> *
> 
> 
> ...





WHOA.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 11:34 AM~4546193
> *WHOA.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 10:38 AM~4546214
> *
> *




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 11:38 AM~4546218
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 10:40 AM~4546227
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you get bored at work homeboy?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 11:41 AM~4546233
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you get bored at work homeboy?
> *


Yes, actually I have to get busy. laters chompiras.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:33 AM~4546185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum thats a big ass.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2006, 12:20 PM~4546414
> *dayum thats a big ass.
> *


I would strap a two by four to my ass to hit that.........thats a big ohhh asss :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 09:26 AM~4546158
> *yeah I clicked it....good thing no one else is in here
> :biggrin:
> *


i clicked it too.. but im at home so ha :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

denas car oooohh :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=410272]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jan 4 2006, 11:39 AM~4546504
> *I would strap a two by four to my ass to hit that.........thats a big ohhh asss :biggrin:
> *


uhhh. ok. :ugh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jan 4 2006, 10:39 AM~4546504
> *I would strap a two by four to my ass to hit that.........thats a big ohhh asss :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 09:33 AM~4546185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 09:33 AM~4546185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 the chocloate bunny :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:33 AM~4546185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the big chocolate bunny :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 11:19 AM~4546748
> *the chocloate bunny
> *


 :barf: ............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:21 AM~4546760
> *the big chocolate bunny  :biggrin:
> *


the chocolate bunny like whoa....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 01:22 PM~4546770
> *the chocolate bunny like whoa....
> *


would you let her sit on your face and let her cut a deuce?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 11:22 AM~4546768
> *:barf: ............
> *


yea.. u seen it more tan anybody.... ha ha ha.. wait till the out of town shows....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:22 AM~4546774
> *would you let her sit on your face and let her cut a deuce?
> *


ewww fuck no.. but ill let her sit on my dick ....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 12:43 PM~4546522
> *denas car oooohh :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=410272]
> *


that's before it went back to paint again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 01:23 PM~4546778
> *yea.. u seen it more tan anybody.... ha ha ha.. wait till the out of town shows....
> *


oh man, you all are talking about your chocolate bunny :burn:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:24 AM~4546791
> *oh man, you all are talking about your chocolate bunny :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 01:26 PM~4546801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Glad I've never seen that chicken eye. lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:27 AM~4546805
> *Glad I've never seen that chicken eye.  lol
> *


LATIN U WANT A SLICE OF SIC CHOCLATE CAKE...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 01:28 PM~4546814
> *LATIN U WANT A SLICE OF SIC CHOCLATE CAKE...... :biggrin:
> *


Nah, I don't like Fudge flavor :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 11:24 AM~4546790
> *that's before it went back to paint again
> *


awwww i see....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:28 AM~4546817
> *Nah, I don't like Fudge flavor  :burn:
> *


I WANT A HNY BRN EYZ BUN..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:24 AM~4546791
> *oh man, you all are talking about your chocolate bunny :burn:
> *


yup yup.... goofy knows... blocc knows... dena knows.. i think i got hex too


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 11:30 AM~4546825
> *yup yup.... goofy knows... blocc knows... dena knows.. i think i got  hex too
> *


IM SCARED FOR LIFE YOU DIRTY BIATCH!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 01:29 PM~4546821
> *I WANT A HNY BRN EYZ BUN..... :biggrin:
> *


She does have some round buns. btw, forget about the regal as per yesterday. had to put that and the t-bird on a separate insurance policy since my progressive insurance only lets 4 vehicles per policy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 01:31 PM~4546830
> *IM SCARED FOR LIFE YOU DIRTY BIATCH!
> *


dang, guess i won't be taking road trips around sic713


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 11:31 AM~4546830
> *IM SCARED FOR LIFE YOU DIRTY BIATCH!
> *


lol hahaha......o wells.... i think u enjoy stuff like dat.. from wut big john told me in da truck....lol haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:32 AM~4546840
> *dang, guess i won't be taking road trips around sic713
> *


not just road trips...ill catch u off guard....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 01:36 PM~4546871
> *not just road trips...ill catch u off guard....
> *


I'll make sure to have a twig handy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 11:29 AM~4546821
> *I WANT A HNY BRN EYZ BUN..... :biggrin:
> *


lol oh yea... shit.. i called 2nds...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 11:35 AM~4546862
> *lol hahaha......o wells.... i think u enjoy stuff like dat.. from wut big john told me in da truck....lol haha
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 11:37 AM~4546885
> *lol oh yea... shit.. i called 2nds...
> *


i dont share my sweets... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 11:39 AM~4546896
> *i dont share my sweets... :biggrin:
> *


lol right... ill give u a dollar...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey goof, did you get a private call on your cell?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:41 AM~4546906
> *Hey goof, did you get a private call on your cell?
> *


what the hell was that..i hung up on that...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 01:42 PM~4546913
> *what the hell was that..i hung up on that...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 12:30 PM~4546825
> *yup yup.... goofy knows... blocc knows... dena knows.. i think i got  hex too
> *


uhhh yeah ....yeah u got me ...remember? so whos next on your list? :0 Certain DJ of the Latin persuasion??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 01:42 PM~4546917
> *uhhh yeah ....yeah u got me ...remember?  so whos next on your list? :0  Certain DJ of the Latin persuasion??
> *


I guess I'll start carrying a water gun when homie is around and wet down that bunny.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:44 AM~4546926
> *I guess I'll start carrying a water gun when homie is around and wet down that bunny.
> *


and toilet paper.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 01:46 PM~4546937
> *and toilet paper.......... :biggrin:
> *


I'm not getting near that sh!t


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:46 AM~4546941
> *I'm not getting near that sh!t
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf....dats it... im agettin all three of yall mofos now......hex,goofy,latin..... ur asses are mines... and goofy.. dont start thinking weird either....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm going to wal-mart tonight to pick up a good watergun that is compact but has distance.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 11:48 AM~4546948
> *wtf....dats it... im agettin all three of yall mofos now......hex,goofy,latin..... ur asses are mines... and goofy.. dont start thinking weird either....
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:49 AM~4546953
> *I'm going to wal-mart tonight to pick up a good watergun that is compact but has distance.
> *


get a super soaker 1100 with the packback... holds more water....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 01:49 PM~4546953
> *I'm going to wal-mart tonight to pick up a good watergun that is compact but has distance.
> *


P.S. I'm going to fill it with kool-aid so when i hit the bulls-eye his nalgas will get all sticky :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 11:49 AM~4546954
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


goofy is sexualy confused....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 01:52 PM~4546973
> *goofy is sexualy confused....
> *


dang. lol

hey sic, you need to show impalastyle your chocolate bunny. he might give you a ride in his 'stang


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:52 AM~4546971
> *P.S.  I'm going to fill it with kool-aid so when i hit the bulls-eye his nalgas will get all sticky  :biggrin:
> *


make sure its red kool-aid


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 12:48 PM~4546948
> *wtf....dats it... im agettin all three of yall mofos now......hex,goofy,latin..... ur asses are mines... and goofy.. dont start thinking weird either....
> *


well he is in EMPIRE so Id be careful idf I was you...you might expectto flash and get caught in a death grip. The bunny might get violated!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 01:56 PM~4546993
> *well he is in EMPIRE so Id be careful idf I was you...you might expectto flash and get caught in  a death grip.  The bunny might get violated!!
> *


or plant this star wars buttplug in sic713's pink eye :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 12:54 PM~4546983
> *dang.  lol
> 
> hey sic, you need to show impalastyle your chocolate bunny.  he might give you a ride in his 'stang
> *




sick mofo :barf: 


i keep hearin about this 'legendary' chocolate bunny.......i'll take peoples word for it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey you ever seen one of those pics that has something you stare at and then a stupid ghost appears?? Sic if you make one of them you can knock out exposing alot more people to the chocolate bunny in one fatal swoop. Just watch our for that KSS or the chocolate bunny might get a case of the runny eye


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 11:54 AM~4546983
> *dang.  lol
> 
> hey sic, you need to show impalastyle your chocolate bunny.  he might give you a ride in his 'stang
> *


ummm no.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 02:00 PM~4547026
> *ummm no.....
> *


 :angry: impalastyle likes chocolate bunnies. :happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 01:01 PM~4547030
> *:angry:  impalastyle likes chocolate bunnies.  :happysad:
> *


with one eye or two?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea... so i see todays topic is sic's ass.... wtf....da chocloate bunny isnt ass bad ass u think.. lol... and hex yea dat would be a cool ideal.. but i cant do it... ur the computer expert...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 01:03 PM~4547036
> *yea... so i see todays topic is sic's ass.... wtf....da chocloate bunny isnt ass bad ass u think.. lol... and hex yea dat would be a cool ideal.. but i cant do it... ur the computer expert...
> *


Dude I dont wann abe on any computer anywhere focusing on a pic of your ass for any amount of time!!! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 12:03 PM~4547043
> *Dude I dont wann abe on any computer anywhere focusing on a pic of your ass for any amount of time!!! :uh:
> *


lol... well would u rather look at big johns... or my ass.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 02:02 PM~4547032
> *with one eye or two?
> *


ALL THIS TALK OF HIS CULO HAS MADE ME FEEL LIKE :barf: 

i'm out of this topic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 02:07 PM~4547059
> *lol... well would u rather look at big johns... or my ass.....
> *


 :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 12:07 PM~4547062
> *ALL THIS TALK OF HIS CULO HAS MADE ME FEEL LIKE :barf:
> 
> i'm out of this topic.
> *


yea.. lets talk about food.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 12:10 PM~4547082
> *yea.. lets talk about food.....
> *


im goin 2 mac donalds...im fuckin hungry


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 01:02 PM~4547032
> *with one eye or two?
> *






:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 4 2006, 11:58 AM~4547008
> *sick mofo  :barf:
> i keep hearin about this 'legendary' chocolate bunny.......i'll take peoples word for it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 01:25 PM~4547155
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:dunno: 









:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 01:13 PM~4547094
> *im goin 2 mac donalds...im fuckin hungry
> *


Im hungry too.....spent lunch at the book store. Now I am trying to satusfy the hunger with Corn Nuts....it aint working :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2006, 01:15 PM~4547476
> *Im hungry too.....spent lunch at the book store.  Now I am trying to satusfy the hunger with some big salty Nuts....it aint working  :uh:
> *


yea i bet u like nuts.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2006, 12:29 PM~4546821
> *I WANT A HNY BRN EYZ BUN..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2006, 12:31 PM~4546832
> *She does have some round buns.  btw, forget about the regal as per yesterday.  had to put that and the t-bird on a separate insurance policy since my progressive insurance only lets 4 vehicles per policy.
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 12:37 PM~4546885
> *lol oh yea... shit.. i called 2nds...
> *


 :roflmao: 

yall are some crazy asses!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 02:26 PM~4547535
> *yea i bet u like nuts.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

wuddup houston riders?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

sup fellas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Jan 4 2006, 05:47 PM~4548714
> *sup fellas
> *


Not much, everyone is in Off Topic socializing right now. :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

$1 drinks at AL's on westheimer i might say hell wit it and do dat


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

You guys are sick for talking about Darknesses ass like that come on now.... I must say though he did get Big John and them pretty good lol!!!! I was the one who reminded him about it he almost forgot and he usually does on the way there,well he did iton the way home!! It was halarious....LOL!!!! So darkness is lokking to get shot with some kool-aid huh?? taht i cannot miss I so have to see that....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 4 2006, 04:34 PM~4549200
> *You guys are sick for talking about Darknesses ass like that come on now.... I must say though he did get Big John and them pretty good lol!!!! I was the one who reminded him about it he almost forgot and he usually does on the way there,well he did iton the way home!! It was halarious....LOL!!!! So darkness is lokking to get shot with some kool-aid huh?? taht i cannot miss I so have to see that....
> *


lol.. yeaaa someone has my back.. lol... im a show u my ass again sooner or later.. u know i cant keep my pants up.... and yea... it was fun gettin big john,..zar.. keller... and everyone else..


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ughhh I hate when i get on and no one is here
You guys need to quit wacking off and spend more quality time on your computer lol!!!!!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 4 2006, 06:06 PM~4549331
> *Ughhh I hate when i get on and no one is here
> You guys need to quit wacking off and spend more quality time on your computer lol!!!!!!!
> *



rather spend more quality time with u....lol


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

HELLO


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 4 2006, 06:14 PM~4549382
> *HELLO
> *


whut it dew......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do any of your real riders know of someone selling a 18 or 20ft car hauler. prefer steel floors with dove tail. pm me with any leads


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 07:43 PM~4549522
> *do any of your real riders know of someone selling a 18 or 20ft car hauler. prefer steel floors with dove tail. pm me with any leads
> *


Dave sell'em yours


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 05:43 PM~4549522
> *do any of your real riders know of someone selling a 18 or 20ft car hauler. prefer steel floors with dove tail. pm me with any leads
> *


the trailerman :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 06:10 PM~4549585
> *Dave sell'em yours
> *


nope


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

anybody here


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

:wave: hey whats da deal everyone?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup lil mama :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

caddy i think you sittin on the switch box


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

slim you know of any cars for sale? like regals, monte's, cutlass? like a project car? sumthin that dont look too bad either?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

huh??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

the prsident of ur car club should know :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2006, 07:10 PM~4549585
> *Dave sell'em yours
> *




he's gotta haul sumthin for me :biggrin: 



wut up D :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 4 2006, 08:48 AM~4546001
> *Them bubbles cost more than your ride ... that's how I do it ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

just cuz he my bro dont mean he gon' actually let me kno bout a ride that i can fix up for me.
:buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by civicgurl_@Jan 4 2006, 08:02 PM~4550368
> *just cuz he my bro dont mean he gon' actually let me kno bout a ride that i can fix up for me.
> :buttkick:
> *


i think he would buy it and fix it up 4 his collection uh :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

HEY DOES ANYONE HAVE A RIGHT CORNER SIGNAL LIGHT FOR A 1987 CUTLASS SUPREME TIRED OF LOOKING FOR IT


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

yup. i cant get any info from him about any hookups cuz he will hit it up first.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know where sum deals are... i duno if they stil there but yeah...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 4 2006, 08:08 PM~4550384
> *HEY DOES ANYONE HAVE A RIGHT CORNER SIGNAL LIGHT FOR A 1987 CUTLASS SUPREME  TIRED OF LOOKING FOR IT
> *


u probably gonna have 2 buy it at the dealer they cost about 50 r 60 bucks , those and 87 ls montes signal lights r really hard 2 find.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2006, 08:17 PM~4550423
> *u probably gonna have 2 buy it at the dealer they cost about 50 r 60 bucks , those and 87 ls montes  signal lights r really hard 2 find.
> *


 sup boiler.. got any hydraulic parts layin around....


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

DO YOU KNOW WHAT DEALER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 08:20 PM~4550442
> *sup boiler.. got any hydraulic parts layin around....
> *


i think so, i just got 2 look around , u seen the mess i got in my garage :biggrin: what u looking 4 my homie?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 4 2006, 08:21 PM~4550455
> *DO YOU KNOW WHAT DEALER
> *


thers one on by 225 in pasadena close 2 conrads shop, forgot whats the streets name but u won't miss it it's there i think :uh: gm parts


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE INFO :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2006, 08:27 PM~4550466
> *i think so, i just got 2 look around , u seen the mess i got in my garage :biggrin: what u looking 4 my homie?
> *


umm... parts for a pump.. just stuff.. if u got sum stuff u dont need.. ill check it out and chunk u some dinero for it


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

SO ANY PLANS FOR THE PARK THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damm it !!! this server sucks!! it kicks me more than my boss, oh wait a minute I AIN'T GOT NO BOSS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 08:32 PM~4550500
> *umm... parts for a pump.. just stuff.. if u got sum stuff u dont need.. ill check it out and chunk u some dinero for it
> *


 r u in the hlc? if so , u don't need 2 chunk me some dinero.   ho hey i got a piston tank i don't use :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 4 2006, 08:32 PM~4550504
> *SO ANY PLANS FOR THE PARK THIS SUNDAY?
> *


looks like yes there is


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2006, 08:37 PM~4550537
> *r u in the hlc? if so , u don't need 2 chunk me some dinero.    ho hey i got a piston tank i don't use :biggrin:
> *


lol well my club isnt hlc.. but im a hlc surporter.. lol... humm piston tank.. alright.. im a talk 2 my hydraulics expert 2 morrow and see what we can cum up with....he might have da parts i need 2 .. but ill let u know wats up


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WELL WE ARE SO READY ! SO WRITE US BACK IF THERE IS GOING TO BE SOMETHING :banghead:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2006, 08:41 PM~4550558
> *lol well my club isnt hlc.. but im a hlc surporter.. lol... humm piston tank.. alright.. im a talk 2 my hydraulics expert 2 morrow and see what we can cum up with....he might have da parts i need 2 .. but ill let u know wats up
> *


hmmmm not hlc, :uh: :uh: .. hhmmmm hlc supporter :cheesy: == hmmmm OK :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey kustoms, is the monte ready? :cheesy:


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2006, 10:03 PM~4550646
> *hey kustoms, is the monte ready? :cheesy:
> *


NO NOT YET BUT WHEN I DO ILL BE THERE FOR A HOUSE CALL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2006, 08:59 PM~4550624
> *hmmmm not hlc, :uh:  :uh: .. hhmmmm hlc supporter :cheesy: == hmmmm OK :biggrin:
> *


lol..... wat can i say.. i had no say so in it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 4 2006, 09:08 PM~4550691
> *NO NOT YET BUT WHEN I DO ILL BE THERE FOR A HOUSE CALL
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: make sure u call spokes and juice 4 a coverage :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2006, 11:10 PM~4550709
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  make sure u call spokes and juice 4 a coverage :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

HEY BOILERWHAT ARE YOU DOING TOMMOROW


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2006, 10:10 PM~4550709
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  make sure u call spokes and juice 4 a coverage :biggrin:
> *


ill make sure they kno i got them on speed dial


----------



## INSTIGATORR (Sep 26, 2005)

are your hoppers goinna be ready? coming soon for the houston title :biggrin: :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Jan 4 2006, 11:56 PM~4551220
> *are your hoppers goinna be ready? coming soon for the houston title :biggrin:  :0
> *


oh we ready lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2006, 10:30 PM~4550482
> *thers one on by  225  in pasadena close 2 conrads shop, forgot whats the streets name but u won't miss it it's there i think :uh:  gm parts
> *


They moved that dealership down by bw-8 and 225. it's called monument chevrolet now i think.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2006, 10:34 PM~4550511
> *damm it !!! this server sucks!! it kicks me more than my boss, oh wait a minute I AIN'T GOT NO BOSS :biggrin:
> *


it's probably your cheap internet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 4 2006, 06:11 PM~4549595
> *the trailerman :cheesy:
> *


it might come to that. i know he cheapest in town as far as new


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where u at brian, putting another grill on a buick century


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuz the damn deal htown :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup puto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda chochas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

there she is


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my bosses are out till next week so im not doin shit but sittin on my ass.








edit: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 5 2006, 08:20 AM~4552825
> *my bosses are out till next week so im not doin shit but sittin on my ass.
> edit:  :uh:
> *


i do that anyways :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 09:22 AM~4552831
> *i do that anyways  :uh:
> *





baller. you must know brian. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

diana u just gonna sit there or what


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:27 AM~4552853
> *diana u just gonna sit there or what
> *


sup Kenny you must be missing me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:30 AM~4552874
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Kenneth ... Why don't you go get a paint job or something so you can really challenge me? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:31 AM~4552878
> *Hey Kenneth ... Why don't you go get a paint job or something so you can really challenge me?  :0
> *


i just got one last year. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:32 AM~4552887
> *i just got one last year.  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: no silly, I mean a real one! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:34 AM~4552895
> *:roflmao: no silly, I mean a real one!  :cheesy:
> *


you think i wont?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:35 AM~4552903
> *you think i wont?
> *


I'm saying you need to if you really want to get on my level and challenge me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:36 AM~4552908
> *I'm saying you need to if you really want to get on my level and challenge me.
> *


your level how u gonna compare a fleetwood to a 64 rag? i think YOU need to step up YOUR game


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck it i got 3500 ill go buy me a fleetwood


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here we go again


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 5 2006, 08:39 AM~4552922
> *here we go again
> *


the saga continues........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, it is. so whens the deadline???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 5 2006, 08:42 AM~4552941
> *the saga continues........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this aint star wars motha sucka


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:37 AM~4552910
> *your level how u gonna compare a fleetwood to a 64 rag? i think YOU need to step up YOUR game
> *


I've already got another project up my sleeve ... Kenneth ... that's how I do it  if you think you can fix up a fleetwood and compete with me ... let's see you do it then ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2006, 08:45 AM~4552954
> *this aint star wars motha sucka
> *


 :uh: go paint..or tag a dumpster................ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:45 AM~4552956
> *I've already got another project up my sleeve ... Kenneth ... that's how I do it   if you think you can fix up a fleetwood and compete with me ... let's see you do it then ...
> *


fix it up and pour 10 or 12gs in it to turn around and get maybe 7 back. thats NOT how i do it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 5 2006, 08:43 AM~4552945
> *yea, it is.  so whens the deadline???
> *


good question lets set it for san antonio 06 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:47 AM~4552971
> *fix it up and pour 10 or 12gs in it to turn around and get maybe 7 back. thats NOT how i do it
> *


I'm not worrying about selling it and getting anything back ... I'm a lowrider ... not a car salesman :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:48 AM~4552979
> *I'm not worrying about selling it and getting anything back ... I'm a lowrider ... not a car salesman :uh:
> *


so what san antonio 06 that gives u 5 months to get your shit right. and 5 months to show you what a candy paint job is supposed to look like


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:50 AM~4552990
> *so what san antonio 06 that gives u 5 months to get your shit right. and 5 months to show you what a candy paint job is supposed to look like
> *


Cool ... I'll see you May 21st at the Alamodome ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:54 AM~4553012
> *Cool ... I'll see you May 21st at the Alamodome ...
> *


uh yea you said that almost 2 years ago. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 5 2006, 08:47 AM~4552966
> *:uh:  go paint..or tag a dumpster................ :biggrin:
> *


NOW WHY WOULD U WANT ME TO GOT TAGG UP YOUR HOUSE FOR.. DATS JUST AINT RIGHT...J/P UR HOUSE IS NICE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2006, 08:57 AM~4553034
> *NOW WHY WOULD U WANT ME TO GOT TAGG UP YOUR HOUSE FOR.. DATS JUST AINT RIGHT...J/P UR HOUSE IS NICE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:55 AM~4553020
> *uh yea you said that almost 2 years ago.  :uh:
> *


Mark my word ... and fuck a trailer ... I'm driving my shit to San Antonio - the same way I drove it from Corpus Christi .... that's how I do it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:58 AM~4553040
> *Mark my word ... and fuck a trailer ... I'm driving my shit to San Antonio  - the same way I drove it from Corpus Christi .... that's how I do it
> *


uh yea you said that 2 yrs ago too


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:59 AM~4553046
> *uh yea you said that 2 yrs ago too
> *


no I didn't ... don't be scurred, Kenny


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 09:01 AM~4553056
> *no I didn't ... don't be scurred, Kenny
> *


uh yea you been bumpin about this and that about that ragedy ass fleetwood since about 2003. what u gonna do drive it sittin on a stack of phonebooks :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DAMN....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 5 2006, 08:58 AM~4553039
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U LIKE DAT HUH.... GOTCHA


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 11:02 AM~4553062
> *uh yea you been bumpin about this and that about that ragedy ass fleetwood since about 2003. what u gonna do drive it sittin on a stack of phonebooks  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: you think you know .... but you have no idea ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

please tell us you didnt suicide the trunk on a bigbody. say it aint so


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 11:08 AM~4553094
> *please tell us you didnt suicide the trunk on a bigbody. say it aint so
> *


yup ... so I can pop trunk on punks ... punks like you ...


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

sup goofy you in here????


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Big John hit me up on myYahoo mail ok???Much luv thank you bye


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

damn looks like San Anto is going to be good in 2006!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

could be, we'll see i guess :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: wassup errrybody?!? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2006, 09:45 AM~4552954
> *this aint star wars motha sucka
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:02 AM~4553062
> *uh yea you been bumpin about this and that about that ragedy ass fleetwood since about 2003. what u gonna do drive it sittin on a stack of phonebooks  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2006, 12:15 PM~4553496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ya'll know damn well I was using a bucket :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 11:02 AM~4553062
> *uh yea you been bumpin about this and that about that ragedy ass fleetwood since about 2003. what u gonna do drive it sittin on a stack of phonebooks  :uh:
> *


Jesus. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

que onda dejotalatino??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2006, 12:21 PM~4553541
> *que onda dejotalatino??
> *


lo mismo duwallhecksohdos


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 11:17 AM~4553506
> *:uh: ya'll know damn well I was using a bucket :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ,Jan 5 2006, 09:02 AM~4553062,~_@~
> *uh yea you been bumpin about this and that about that ragedy ass fleetwood since about 2003. what u gonna do drive it sittin on a dildo:uh:
> *


ewww cochinaaaa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey 214.. wats da status on the church wall they wanted to get painted.... im ready 2 get my hands on it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2006, 11:46 AM~4553689
> *hey 214.. wats da status on the church wall they wanted to get painted.... im ready 2 get my hands on it
> *


U still aint gonna get saved !! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2006, 10:58 AM~4553764
> *U still aint gonna get saved !! :0  :biggrin:
> *


dude.. its gunna take alot to save my sic blacks ass


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 5 2006, 09:26 AM~4553202
> *sup goofy you in here????
> *


i am now ......sexy lady...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wake up foolz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 5 2006, 01:54 PM~4554122
> *wake up foolz
> *


Who would this be?

*CUSTOM EMBROIDERY DONE ON ANYTHING, CAR SEATS, HEADRESTS, T SHIRTS, JACKETS, JERSEYS, ETC. HOLLA AT ME, I GOT A HOOKUP AT REASONABLE PRICES.*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 01:02 PM~4554179
> *Who would this be?
> 
> CUSTOM EMBROIDERY DONE ON ANYTHING, CAR SEATS, HEADRESTS, T SHIRTS, JACKETS, JERSEYS, ETC. HOLLA AT ME, I GOT A HOOKUP AT REASONABLE PRICES.
> *




thats a homies wife's business. she does that for a living at home. they got a big machine and draw patterns off a computer n shit. they can do all kinds of shit on all kinds of materials even.

shes been doin other stuff like shoulder patches and name tapes for her husbands business. also tshirts for paintball teams, organizations and even the houston swat team. 

since i know car enthusiasts, she asked if i could pass the word around if anybody is lookin for that kinda thing.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh yea, they can handle large orders if anyone is wonderin about turn around time.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=411603]
[attachmentid=411602]
[attachmentid=411600]
sneek peak from photo shoot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 02:14 PM~4555202
> *[attachmentid=411603]
> [attachmentid=411602]
> [attachmentid=411600]
> ...


nicee...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

the pictures came out really nice. she looks real pretty.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good, email me the better pics juanito.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

pinche John couldnt resist it huh hahahhahaha

:tears: RIP IKEA couch

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2006, 04:45 PM~4555415
> *pinche John couldnt resist it huh hahahhahaha
> 
> :tears: RIP IKEA couch
> ...


I don't get it. Did juanito get jiggy on your IKEA couch? :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

lets just say I have a lolo now!! 










Hey juanito I am just playing dawg....that shit was fun last night. Work but fun.

So what club am I in??! hhmmmm


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 03:46 PM~4555422
> *I don't get it.  Did juanito get jiggy on your IKEA couch?  :0
> *


dammm man u where sure looking close on that one....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 04:52 PM~4555475
> *dammm man u where sure looking close on that one....lol
> *


the bling bling blinded me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 03:52 PM~4555475
> *dammm man u where sure looking close on that one....lol
> *


Latin has mucha potencia in his lentes too much.....we need to PS all the pics before he sees them!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2006, 03:54 PM~4555493
> *Latin has mucha potencia in his lentes  too much.....we need to PS all the pics before he sees them!!
> 
> 
> ...


right lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2006, 04:54 PM~4555493
> *Latin has mucha potencia in his lentes  too much.....we need to PS all the pics before he sees them!!
> 
> 
> ...


??? why would i photoshop her? lol


btw, right click and saved para unos jalitos


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 03:55 PM~4555505
> *???  why would i photoshop her?  lol
> *


no no no so we can see and or fix any quarters not visible to the normal naked eye. Theres only one other set of eyes with enough attention to detail and free time to probably have noticed that.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I like the one i took....maybe cause it was like the only 1 of like 3....I like how less is more and i like the framing of that shot.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2006, 04:01 PM~4555560
> *I like the one i took....maybe cause it was like the only 1 of like 3....I like how less is more and i like the framing of that shot.
> *


ur talking about ur wallpaper lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 05:03 PM~4555572
> *ur talking about ur wallpaper    lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i believe that shit! lmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 04:03 PM~4555572
> *ur talking about ur wallpaper    lol
> *


well I changed my wallpaper back to yaknowwhat or who but yeah that pic....me likes


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2006, 04:04 PM~4555584
> *well I changed my wallpaper back to yaknowwhat or who but yeah that pic....me likes
> *


oh ok lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 05:06 PM~4555609
> *oh ok lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Must be of her cuata that works for conrad now. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

DJ LATIN CHECK THIS OUT MERRY BELATED X-MAS

JINGEL BELL IN REV.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 05:08 PM~4555624
> *DJ LATIN CHECK THIS OUT MERRY BELATED X-MAS
> 
> JINGEL BELL IN REV.
> *


Sorry mang, but i don't trust links


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 04:08 PM~4555617
> *Must be of her cuata that works for conrad now.  :biggrin:
> *


sorry to disappoint you but ....no


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 05:10 PM~4555634
> *Sorry mang, but i don't trust links
> *


  THATS COOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 04:10 PM~4555634
> *Sorry mang, but i don't trust links
> *



YEAH especially Latin's NSFW links!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2006, 05:11 PM~4555651
> *sorry to disappoint you but ....no
> *


  Can I buy a Vowel pat?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 04:12 PM~4555660
> *  Can I buy a Vowel pat?
> *


sorry u are the weakest link....GOODBYE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 05:13 PM~4555666
> *sorry u are the weakest link....GOODBYE
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

See you later djlatin :biggrin: Catch you on the rebound homie


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 04:13 PM~4555666
> *sorry u are the weakest link....GOODBYE
> *


weakest? maybe missing. ahahahah naw homie....no te puedo decir cause walls have ears hills have eyes and birdies sing. Besides aint no big deal. No mas les gusta el pedo!! hahahahah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 5 2006, 05:29 PM~4555713
> *See you later djlatin :biggrin: Catch you on the rebound homie
> *


No problema chapete. It was an Honor owning your ass today, yesterday, the day before, last week, two weeks ago. Next time you go Cockhunting, make sure to let the guys know you are really a guy in drag.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=230740&st=100


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2006, 05:31 PM~4555725
> *weakest?  maybe missing. ahahahah naw homie....no te puedo decir cause walls have ears hills have eyes and birdies sing.  Besides aint no big deal.  No mas les gusta el pedo!! hahahahah
> *


It's alright, I'm sure I'll have to take a deuce again at your place one day. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 04:33 PM~4555749
> *It's alright, I'm sure I'll have to take a deuce again at your place one day.  :biggrin:
> *


OH GOD NO ok ok I give up!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 02:14 PM~4555202
> *[attachmentid=411603]
> [attachmentid=411602]
> [attachmentid=411600]
> ...


not bad :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 02:46 PM~4555422
> *I don't get it.  Did juanito get jiggy on your IKEA couch?  :0
> *



It a pericing!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2006, 02:46 PM~4555422
> *I don't get it.  Did juanito get jiggy on your IKEA couch?  :0
> *


its a pericing!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that broad look about 16 yrs old


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

she 20 sumthing


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 06:44 PM~4556789
> *that broad look about 16 yrs old
> *


If there is grass in the field she can play


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 5 2006, 07:13 PM~4556913
> *If there is grass in the field she can play
> *


and if theres no grass then play in the mud


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 08:15 PM~4556926
> *and if theres no grass then play in the mud*




:ugh:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

darkness you suck man i am 21 dummy. those pics aren't even the best ones he had dude but i guess those are ok .....well i had fun that night it was pretty cool thnx for the coments people luv ya'll mucho bye


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP HOUSTON


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

How are you all doing?I need a favor from my TEXAS homies and homegirls.Does any one know whos ride this is and also I need a # I want to buy this ride but I need my lay it low families help pm me if you know anything about the car or the person I will buy out right right now just need to know if this person is cool pm me Thanks in advance


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1981-CADILL...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 5 2006, 07:45 PM~4557138
> *darkness you suck man i am 21 dummy. those pics aren't even the best ones he had dude but i guess those are ok .....well i  had fun that night it was pretty cool thnx for the coments people luv ya'll mucho bye
> *


any nudy pic


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 08:54 PM~4557203
> *How are you all doing?I need a favor from my TEXAS homies and homegirls.Does any one know whos ride this is and also I need a # I want to buy this ride but I need my lay it low families help pm me if you know anything about the car or the person I will buy out right right now just need to know if this person is cool pm me Thanks in advance
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1981-CADILL...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *




holy theft recoveries batman :0 never seen that car before, where is driscoll, texas anyhow? looks like some work went into it at one time.

wut say you brian??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I was just got my hands on some nice ones...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 5 2006, 09:08 PM~4557326
> *I was just got my hands on some nice ones...
> :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 5 2006, 07:45 PM~4557138
> *darkness you suck man i am 21 dummy. those pics aren't even the best ones he had dude but i guess those are ok .....well i  had fun that night it was pretty cool thnx for the coments people luv ya'll mucho bye
> *


i didnt know punk.. lol yea ill see the good ones later... but yea...damn ur older than me...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 07:54 PM~4557203
> *How are you all doing?I need a favor from my TEXAS homies and homegirls.Does any one know whos ride this is and also I need a # I want to buy this ride but I need my lay it low families help pm me if you know anything about the car or the person I will buy out right right now just need to know if this person is cool pm me Thanks in advance
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1981-CADILL...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 pretty clean car.. just sittin there going 2 waste


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2006, 12:46 PM~4553689
> *hey 214.. wats da status on the church wall they wanted to get painted.... im ready 2 get my hands on it
> *


haven't heard back from the youth group coordinator  so I dunno :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2006, 10:13 PM~4557376
> *pretty clean car.. just sittin there going 2 waste
> *


FOR REAL HOMIE DO YOU KNOW WHO IT IS? I JUST NEED SOME CONFIDENCE BEFORE I SEND THE FERIA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey diana i just picked up a 95 fleetwood today after work i hope you can back your shit up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:13 PM~4557381
> *haven't heard back from the youth group coordinator  so I dunno :dunno:
> *


ooo i see... yea u need 2 get on they ass.. lol... j/p


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2006, 08:18 PM~4557430
> *FOR REAL HOMIE DO YOU KNOW WHO IT IS? I JUST NEED SOME CONFIDENCE BEFORE I SEND THE FERIA
> *


naw homie.. i dont know them...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what's up NIGHT CREW :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nada, wheres liv4farts?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 09:19 PM~4557436
> *hey diana i just picked up a 95 fleetwood today after work i hope you can back your shit up
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

blakness we are on our way over there :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 5 2006, 08:31 PM~4557485
> *nada, wheres liv4farts?
> *


he's probably recovering from that nightmare about those elbows :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WHATS UP PEOPLE SO ANYBODY TAKING THERE HOPPERS ON SUNDAY TO MACGREGOR PARK


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2006, 09:38 PM~4557530
> *he's probably recovering from that nightmare about those elbows :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you shoulda seen that bump on his pinche cabeza. i almost thought that was the cause of his delusional behavior :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 4 2006, 09:26 PM~4550776
> *HEY BOILERWHAT ARE YOU DOING TOMMOROW
> *


here waiting on ur house call :uh: r u ready yut? :uh: :around:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 5 2006, 08:43 PM~4557575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you shoulda seen that bump on his pinche cabeza.  i almost thought that was the cause of his delusional behavior :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i just hope he gets all his 5 senses back :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:19 PM~4557436
> *hey diana i just picked up a 95 fleetwood today after work i hope you can back your shit up
> *


yeah, and my tits are size A cup :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this one has a suicide trunk too i bought it from a retard


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 09:57 PM~4557677
> *this one has a suicide trunk too i bought it from a retard
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you like that shit.
what


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by civicgurl_@Jan 5 2006, 08:33 PM~4557494
> *blakness we are on our way over there :biggrin:
> *


ok.. its darkness nugga.. get it right :twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:56 PM~4557665
> *yeah, and my tits are size A cup :uh:
> *


dem be sum 38 dd's.. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:57 PM~4557677
> *this one has a suicide trunk too i bought it from a retard
> *


does it have mismatched shoes like your ragedy too? silver and gold ... silver and gold ... how many wonders can one retard hold ... you been watching too many Christmas specials Kenneth ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that shit was corny


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2006, 11:00 PM~4557705
> *dem be sum 38 dd's.. lol
> *


damn mofukka you good :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 09:01 PM~4557715
> *damn mofukka you good  :0
> *


lol yea i know... wanna know wat else im good at.... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

EX214GIRL and LONE STAR should go out drinking one night :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2006, 09:04 PM~4557739
> *EX214GIRL and LONE STAR should go out drinking one night :biggrin:
> *


she can only hold about 3, i usualy drink 3 on the way to somewhere to drink :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:04 PM~4557747
> *she can only hold about 3, i usualy drink 3 on the way to somewhere to drink  :biggrin:
> *




wiseass, but thats what makes it all so funny :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that shit was corny.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:07 PM~4557764
> *that shit was corny.
> *




speakin of maiz, i took this dump today.......................... :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 5 2006, 09:09 PM~4557775
> *speakin of maiz, i took this dump today.......................... :0
> *


ay gueyyy :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 10:10 PM~4557781
> *:barf:
> *





it happens from time to time :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2006, 10:11 PM~4557789
> *ay gueyyy :biggrin:
> *




no hay liv4pedos to poke fun so i gotta do sumthin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lets all cruise airline and then get sum maiz


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2006, 10:14 PM~4557813
> *lets all cruise airline and then get sum maiz
> *




aww man, my chic loves that maiz. with the cheese on it it smells like peo peo. theres a place down here on renwick that sells it, were always hittin it up.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Where you be staying at I'm there alot. Where on Renwick.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

So los when you gunna do my hood?


----------



## TEXASVVP (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2006, 08:56 PM~4557665
> *yeah, and my tits are size A cup :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wassup


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

when ever you ready. How you wanna do it?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

lemme just call ya it'll prolly be better.


----------



## TEXASVVP (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jan 5 2006, 11:07 PM~4558452
> *when ever you ready. How you wanna do it?
> *


 :0


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXASVVP_@Jan 6 2006, 12:14 AM~4558491
> *:0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHOS IN THIS BIATCH


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by civicgurl_@Jan 4 2006, 09:34 PM~4550208
> *slim you know of any cars for sale?  like regals, monte's, cutlass? like a project car? sumthin that dont look too bad either?
> *


naw my homie just got rid of an 87 cutty stolen recovery


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2006, 10:57 PM~4557677
> *this one has a suicide trunk too i bought it from a retard
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

WHAT'S UP H-TOWN RIDERS ....I HAVE A 77 COUPE DE VILLE THAT I WANT TO SALE I CAN E-MAIL PICTURES IF YOU WANT TO CHECK IT OUT.I RECENTLY WRECKED THE FRONT OF IT NOTHING MAJOR JUST THE FRONT CLIP GOT CRACKED IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED SEMD ME A MESSAGE....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For Sale locally: 2 MTX 8" Speakers. Were posted on another site but full of a bunch of broke ass ******* w/o any money. 40 bucks and they are yours. Never used.


You have pics of that caddy Brim?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 08:15 AM~4559553
> *For Sale locally:  2 MTX 8" Speakers.  Were posted on another site but full of a bunch of broke ass ******* w/o any money.  40 bucks and they are yours.  Never used.
> You have pics of that caddy Brim?
> *


YES SIR I DO SEND ME YOUR E-MAIL ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND EM...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where u at pat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 09:39 AM~4559614
> *where u at pat
> *


Probably rollin' in the 'stang


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its friday :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 09:46 AM~4559647
> *its friday  :cheesy:
> *


payday and got my w-2 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 07:49 AM~4559656
> *payday and got my w-2  :cheesy:
> *


baller


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 09:54 AM~4559674
> *baller
> *


i wish


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

djlatin - r u gonna cop these 22s now that you got your w-2.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 10:02 AM~4559708
> *djlatin - r u gonna cop these 22s now that you got your w-2.
> *


i'm going to go pick up some black 20s since i have no chrome or bling on my truck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno: i'll give you 700 for dem rims baller


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for which ones the daytons


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mines is gonna suck!! Divorce=everything/2. (W-2)/2=unhappy camper!! :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jan 5 2006, 11:10 PM~4558089
> *Where you be staying at I'm there alot. Where on Renwick.
> *



nah i dont stay on renwick, too many cholos :biggrin: 

i live by fiesta on hillcroft and bellaire, in the hood by jane long middle school.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 09:33 AM~4559831
> *nah i dont stay on renwick, too many cholos :biggrin:
> 
> i live by fiesta on hillcroft and bellaire, in the hood by jane long middle school.
> *


Cholos? More like salvadoreños. I stay in that area....off of renwick and gulfton!! I missed the maiz place...I hope it aint that thing in the sellers parking lot.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 10:33 AM~4559831
> *nah i dont stay on renwick, too many cholos :biggrin:
> 
> i live by fiesta on hillcroft and bellaire, in the hood by jane long middle school.
> *


dang salvadoreno hood! a lot of good restaurants around that area. there was a good strip club around that area that use to play vicente fernandez while the mojaditas would slide down the pole. it burned down last time i checked.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 08:39 AM~4559614
> *where u at pat
> *




wassup. got in late cus im gettin real lazy. my job :uh: 



latin, your a ***. why u always hatin on the stang? :angry: it gets me from point A to point B, quickly :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 09:35 AM~4559841
> *Cholos?  More like salvadoreños.  I stay in that area....off of renwick and gulfton!! I missed the maiz place...I hope it aint that thing in the sellers parking lot.
> *



SOUTHWEST cholos homeboy. you know wut i mean if you live out here :biggrin: 

the one doin all the SWC graffitti n shit. they been here since time began. 

yea, that lil place in the sellers bros parkin lot. its good mayne, its always packed. even after i heard some wet got blasted in the parkin lot a few weeks ago.

hey latin, that place that burned down was 'sillouettes' :roflmao: man that was years ago.

and there is a taco stand/pupuseria on every corner out here :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

swc are salvadorean :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 09:41 AM~4559875
> *swc are salvadorean  :uh:
> *



yea foo' u didnt know? it aint jus mexicans in there. i think the salvas are carryin on the tradition for some reason.... :dunno: but all those apartments where homie lives are full of em.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 10:37 AM~4559851
> *wassup.  got in late cus im gettin real lazy.  my job :uh:
> latin, your a ***.  why u always hatin on the stang? :angry:  it gets me from point A to point B, quickly :biggrin:
> *


don't hate the 'stang. would pick it up if you can't afford the payments.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 08:43 AM~4559886
> *yea foo' u didnt know?  it aint jus mexicans in there.  i think the salvas are carryin on the tradition for some reason.... :dunno:  but all those apartments where homie lives are full of em.
> *


no i was saying they are.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 10:40 AM~4559871
> *hey latin, that place that burned down was 'sillouettes' :roflmao: man that was years ago.
> 
> and there is a taco stand/pupuseria on every corner out here :biggrin:
> *


That's it. that was the best strip club i ever went to. Them hoez were easy also. :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 09:44 AM~4559894
> *no i was saying they are.
> *




my bad yo :biggrin: i know u got hood knowledge


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 09:43 AM~4559887
> *don't hate the 'stang.  would pick it up if you can't afford the payments.
> *



baller.






> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 09:44 AM
> That's it. that was the best strip club i ever went to. Them hoez were easy also.  *


hey a dollar bill wont get you far in only mexico homie :biggrin:


and i was  when it burned.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

*oh man, i gotta drop the DJLATIN jr.'s off at the pool be back homie*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 09:51 AM~4559936
> *oh man, i gotta drop the DJLATIN jr.'s off at the pool be back homie
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are the browns playing in the super bowl


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 09:54 AM~4559953
> *are the browns playing in the super bowl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


they _were_


it broke apart and a piece was fightin the inevitable, he went down, but he went down fighting :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you sick


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 09:56 AM~4559970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> they were
> it broke apart and a piece was fightin the inevitable, he went down, but he went down fighting :biggrin:
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 09:57 AM~4559977
> *you sick
> *


im my OWN reality show kenny :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 10:47 AM~4559912
> *baller.
> hey a dollar bill wont get you far in only mexico homie :biggrin:
> and i was    when it burned.
> *


tell me about it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 10:51 AM~4559936
> *oh man, i gotta drop the DJLATIN jr.'s off at the pool be back homie
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 09:59 AM~4559988
> *tell me about it.
> *




its a shopping center now


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:00 AM~4559991
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 11:00 AM~4559992
> *its a shopping center now
> *


what a waste. wonder where those latinas strip at now? another good one was Micheal's. I think the best buffet in town is at Treasure's. Took Hrnybrneyz there once. Her eyes were glued on this stripper who had some big juggulars.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:02 AM~4560000
> *what a waste.  wonder where those latinos strip at now?  another good one was Micheal's.  I think the best buffet in town is at La Baers.  Took myself there once.  Mis ojos were glued on this stripper who had a big juggular.
> *






:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 11:03 AM~4560007
> *:0
> *


 :nono: batch!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:05 AM~4560016
> *:nono: batch!
> *



u cant get all butt hurt, how many times have u gotten me, callin a ******* job n shit actin like bruce the gay massuse :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wtfffffffff


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 10:07 AM~4560025
> *wtfffffffff
> *



yea, this foolio calls my job actin all gay n shit askin for me :0 the receptionist comes back here like wtf :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 11:06 AM~4560024
> *i just wanted to portray my gay infactuations to you latin.  how about you show me your rope so i can pull myself out of the closet  :happysad:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you mean dena works at your job as the receptionist?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 11:09 AM~4560030
> *yea, this foolio calls my job actin all gay n shit askin for me :0  the receptionist comes back here like wtf :twak:
> *


haloowsss issss ricardosss theresssss????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:09 AM~4560036
> *:ugh:
> *



***! :angry: 







> *lone star Posted Today, 10:10 AM
> you mean dena works at your job as the receptionist?*



:0 dayyuumm otra vez


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 11:12 AM~4560046
> ****! :angry:
> :0  dayyuumm otra vez
> *


It's all cool man.  You going to the park this weekend?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:13 AM~4560052
> *It's all cool man.    You going to the park this weekend?
> *


yea u a funny mofo :biggrin: 


dunno, who all is goin to the parque? show of hands?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 11:13 AM~4560054
> *yea u a funny mofo :biggrin:
> dunno, who all is goin to the parque?  show of hands?
> *


if i do it will be a last minute thing. got to change the valve cover gaskets on my '86 regal.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:15 AM~4560063
> *if i do it will be a last minute thing.  got to change the valve cover gaskets on my '86 regal.
> *



cool.

thats not too bad, those are easy. i dont like doin them on the 80's model cadillacs. that shit is a pain in the ass :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 09:15 AM~4560063
> *if i do it will be a last minute thing.  got to change the valve cover gaskets on my '86 regal.
> *


why dont u come help me yank out this 283


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 11:17 AM~4560078
> *why dont u come help me yank out this 283
> *


if i do, let me keep the 283.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nah its numbers matching to my car


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 10:16 AM~4560071
> *cool.
> 
> thats not too bad, those are easy.  i dont like doin them on the 80's model cadillacs.  that shit is a pain in the ass :angry:
> *



I THOUGHT YOU LIKED DRAWING PICS ON THE SIDE OF THEM. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 11:18 AM~4560084
> *nah its numbers matching to my car
> *


baller, guess i'm working on the regal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 09:20 AM~4560088
> *baller
> *


you the one with like 4 cars. and gonna go buy some new 20s damn how do you floss so hard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 11:20 AM~4560093
> *you the one with like <s> 4 </s>  6 cars. and gonna go buy some new 20s damn how do you floss so hard
> *


Not a baller, just single.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXASVVP_@Jan 6 2006, 12:55 AM~4558412
> *:0
> *


 :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 6 2006, 11:24 AM~4560121
> *:scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


when i 1st saw that pic, i was like " :0 " then i realized it wasn't really you.  

do they look like that? :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXASVVP_@Jan 6 2006, 01:14 AM~4558491
> *:0
> *


 :0 Gordy on the left ... is that you on the right? :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 10:17 AM~4560078
> *why dont u come help me yank out this 283
> *




are you puttin somethin else in?







> *JUSTDEEZ Posted Today, 10:19 AM
> I THOUGHT YOU LIKED DRAWING PICS ON THE SIDE OF THEM.  *



that was funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 11:10 AM~4560040
> *you mean dena works at your job as the receptionist?
> *


no bitch.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 11:25 AM~4560124
> *when i 1st saw that pic, i was like " :0 " then i realized it wasn't really you.
> 
> do they look like that?  :angel:
> *


:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 6 2006, 11:28 AM~4560143
> *no bitch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

He won't do it.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=230979


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 6 2006, 11:32 AM~4560167
> *He won't do it.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=230979
> *


I think older cars look better painted in factory form. Was brought up preferring original status of cars with some nice rims.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:02 AM~4560000
> *what a waste.  wonder where those latinas strip at now?  another good one was Micheal's.  I think the best buffet in town is at Treasure's.  Took Hrnybrneyz there once.  Her eyes were glued on this stripper who had some big juggulars.
> *


dont be lyin nicca!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2006, 11:38 AM~4560192
> *dont be lyin nicca!!
> *


You saying you never went with me to treasures?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:35 AM~4560180
> *I think older cars look better painted in factory form.  Was brought up preferring original status of cars with some nice rims.
> *




agreed, old skool rides dont need candy to prove themselves :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:38 AM~4560197
> *You saying you never went with me to treasures?
> *


im sayin my eyes werent "glued" to any stripper.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2006, 11:41 AM~4560213
> *im sayin my eyes werent "glued" to any stripper.
> *


I KNOW! they were glued to ONE stripper :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2006, 10:41 AM~4560213
> *im sayin my eyes werent "glued" to any stripper.
> *




is 'entranced by' a better term?


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 11:43 AM~4560223
> *is 'entranced by' a better term?
> :roflmao:
> *


hijole!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 09:40 AM~4559871
> *SOUTHWEST cholos homeboy.  you know wut i mean if you live out here :biggrin:
> 
> the one doin all the SWC graffitti n shit.  they been here since time began.
> ...


I wasnt talking tags or gangs I was talking the general populace at large. My bad. I dotn pay that shit no mind.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 10:43 AM~4560223
> *is 'entranced by' a better term?
> :roflmao:
> *


Mr Thesaurus :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 10:55 AM~4560301
> *I wasnt talking tags or gangs I was talking the general populace at large.  My bad. I dotn pay that shit no mind.
> *



its cool, yea the population is salva by the majority. i dont care for them(the cholos), but i been out here so long, its hard not to notice it anymore. even though they are not as visible as they used to be. in the 90's those lil fuckers were causin wars n shit and all those getto apartments in the area were ALOT more getto.

i used to live right there across from that corona club too on chimney rock, in the getto ones, not nicer ones by westpark. and also by that juvenile center down the street. almost moved into the apts across from that gas station on renwick / gulfton(not lantern village, the other ones).


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 11:01 AM~4560348
> *Mr Thesaurus :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 11:01 AM~4560351
> *its cool, yea the population is salva by the majority.  i dont care for them(the cholos), but i been out here so long, its hard not to notice it anymore.  even though they are not as visible as they used to be.  in the 90's those lil fuckers were causin wars n shit and all those getto apartments in the area were ALOT more getto.
> 
> i used to live right there across from that corona club too on chimney rock, in the getto ones, not nicer ones by westpark.  and also by that juvenile center down the street.  almost moved into the apts across from that gas station on renwick / gulfton(not lantern village, the other ones).
> *


Yeah Napolean Square or some shit....I hear gun fire from that bitch every now and again. I am at Lantern Village and theres more like middle eastern, asian or persian folks in them apts. I like em cause they have a security guard at the entrance not one of them stupid electronic gates.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 11:03 AM~4560374
> *Yeah Napolean Square or some shit....I hear gun fire from that bitch every now and again.  I am at Lantern Village and theres more like middle eastern, asian or persian folks in them apts.  I like em cause they have a security guard at the entrance not one of them stupid electronic gates.
> *




hell yeah :biggrin: we looked at lantern village, this was way back in the day, but it was too expensive then. 

i lived in those 3 story apartments across from fiesta too. i was watchin tv one night and heard about 6 gunshots come from across the street. i hit the ground and told my gal to do the same and crept up to the window and peeked out and seen this dude runnin through the parkin lot there.

shit came on the news and it was some fool got blasted over some dumb shit. the apt people sent out flyers too. funny thing is, i waited up ALL fucking night for the cops to show...and guess what......THEY NEVER CAME. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day Juanito.

*firmelows(28)*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 11:12 AM~4560427
> *Happy b'day Juanito.
> 
> firmelows(28)
> *



young'n :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 11:07 AM~4560402
> *hell yeah :biggrin:  we looked at lantern village, this was way back in the day, but it was too expensive then.
> 
> i lived in those 3 story apartments across from fiesta too.  i was watchin tv one night and heard about 6 gunshots come from across the street.  i hit the ground and told my gal to do the same and crept up to the window and peeked out and seen this dude runnin through the parkin lot there.
> ...



Dang I only been there going on 3 years and that was cause the old lady was going to Art Institute and we couldn afford no apt over on the 'other side' of 59. Those werent too pricey considering all bills are paid and the guards and such. Sucks though cause you cant work on your vehicles there....always gotta be paying a service place or take it to someone elses crib and work on it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 12:07 PM~4560402
> *THEY NEVER CAME. :angry:
> *


this chick i use to date use to live on the corner of hillcroft and mobud. those apartment across the street with the little shopping strip had a lot of drama going on daily. rarely would i see a cop.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

John Firmelows 

Froliche Geburtstag meine freund!!
Feliz Cumpleaños mi amigo!!

damn you catching up but in August I be 2 years older again ahahhaha. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 11:13 AM~4560436
> *this chick i use to date use to live on the corner of hillcroft and mobud.  those apartment across the street with the little shopping strip had a lot of drama going on daily.  rarely would i see a cop.
> *


Thats weird cause when I lived at Broadway Square over by Hobby....cops were a common sight....maybe they like messin with the african american bretheren more. Le sacan la buelta a los salvas!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 12:16 PM~4560459
> *Thats weird cause when I lived at Broadway Square over by Hobby....cops were a common sight....maybe they like messin with the african american bretheren more.  Le sacan la buelta a los salvas!
> *


not that far from hollywood aka (i forgot his screenname since it has been a while since he posted) and jesse aka snyper99.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 11:13 AM~4560434
> *Dang I only been there going on 3 years and that was cause the old lady was going to Art Institute and we couldn afford no apt over on the 'other side' of 59.  Those werent too pricey considering all bills are paid and the guards and such.  Sucks though cause you cant work on your vehicles there....always gotta be paying a service place or take it to someone elses crib and work on it.
> *



lol thats the white side, messicans arent allowed over there homie :cheesy: 

but i did live on 'the other side' once. on beverly hill right behind billy blues. that shit got getto REAL fast. fuckers broke into my accord there and stole my shit, including my alpine cva1005. at that time, that was the hot shit. man i was pissed :angry: cops never came to that one either, and i called 3 times.




> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 11:13 AM
> this chick i use to date use to live on the corner of hillcroft and mobud. those apartment across the street with the little shopping strip had a lot of drama going on daily. rarely would i see a cop *


damn homie, that is the for real getto. i think they are called washington, or white house or presidential or sumthing. i used to know some fools in there, and those apartments didnt have front doors or windows and winos in the stairwells and halls passed out drunk. a lil chunk of east la right here in htown.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 12:19 PM~4560474
> *lol thats the white side, messicans arent allowed over there homie :cheesy:
> *


I lived about 3 blocks from the galleria and got my regal stolen over bmw's and mercedes. :tears: still miss that car.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 11:21 AM~4560486
> *I lived about 3 blocks from the galleria and got my regal stolen over bmw's and mercedes.  :tears:  still miss that car.
> *




well see, that was back in the day when there was still crusin goin on richmond and all the homies invaded. you think they knew how to steal a benz or beemer over a regal :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 12:28 PM~4560518
> *well see, that was back in the day when there was still crusin goin on richmond and all the homies invaded.  you think they knew how to steal a benz or beemer over a regal :cheesy:
> *


found out who it was, case of beer for someone hooking up payback. came out on top.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 11:29 AM~4560522
> *found out who it was, case of beer for someone hooking up payback.  came out on top.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

The Train Ride (aka-the short mystery)

Sitting together on a train, traveling through the Swiss 
Alps, are a French man, an American man, an old Greek woman and a young blonde beautiful Swiss girl.

The train goes into a dark tunnel and a few seconds later there is a the sound of a loud slap.

When the train emerges from the tunnel, the Frenchman has a bright red hand print on his cheek. No one speaks.

The old Greek woman thinks: The Frenchman must have groped the blonde in the dark, and she slapped his cheek.

The blonde Swiss girl thinks: That Frenchman must have tried to grope me in the dark, but missed and fondled the old lady and she slapped his cheek.

The Frenchman thinks: The American must have groped the blonde in the dark. She tried to slap him but missed and got me instead.

The American thinks: I can't wait for another tunnel, so I can slap that Frenchman again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 10:42 AM~4560218
> *I KNOW!  they were glued to ONE stripper  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: fkin liar!!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 10:43 AM~4560223
> *is 'entranced by' a better term?
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

no not that either!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 11:12 AM~4560427
> *Happy b'day Juanito.
> 
> firmelows(28)
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 01:11 PM~4560869
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: 

where did you go for a sec?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 12:17 PM~4560911
> *:dunno:
> 
> where did you go for a sec?
> *




asshole, you know where i went


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 01:21 PM~4560927
> *asshole, you know where i went
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 12:25 PM~4560958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


friggin latin still up to his old tricks.....good thing I didnt click that shit this time!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 01:26 PM~4560962
> *friggin latin still up to his old tricks.....good thing I didnt click that shit this time!! :biggrin:
> *


well i got to log off man. call me up if you and j do anything tonight. going to work tomorrow so i can't be out too late. also have to take the beagle to obedience school tomorrow where all the milfs take their puppies. you know i'll be scoping out the merchandise. :biggrin: peace.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

shit all the times i seen that b.s. link, i never clicked it until now :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 12:29 PM~4560992
> *well i got to log off man.  call me up if you and j do anything tonight.  going to work tomorrow so i can't be out too late.  also have to take the beagle to obedience school tomorrow where all the milfs take their puppies.  you know i'll be scoping out the merchandise.  :biggrin: peace.
> *


paz mi hermano....I dunno i gots to work tomorrow too. Unless I can get out of it then maybe just maybe SP baby. Where ya at Juanito? Whats the damn deal?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 01:30 PM~4560996
> *shit all the times i seen that b.s. link, i never clicked it until now :uh:
> *


no0b


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2006, 12:31 PM~4561006
> *no0b
> *




:uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

Wueno :cheesy: 
switches4life where you be ??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody have aggravated's first cd i am your future?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

liv4pedos wuzzup


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Jan 6 2006, 01:25 PM~4561373
> *:uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 12:31 PM~4561005
> *paz mi hermano....I dunno i gots to work tomorrow too.  Unless I can get out of it then maybe just maybe SP baby.  Where ya at Juanito?  Whats the damn deal?!?
> *


werent several bdays celebrated last year at SP?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Jan 6 2006, 02:23 PM~4561361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Celebrated when we finished 225 at tha SP :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2006, 01:39 PM~4561455
> *You got me thinking of stopping at sellers for some corn on the way home :biggrin: Been there many times...... Better than that spot on irvigton
> *



stay outta my hood foo'! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2006, 01:32 PM~4561415
> *werent several bdays celebrated last year at SP?
> *


I dunno...if I go today, it'll be my first time. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2006, 01:39 PM~4561455
> *Celebrated when we finished 225 at tha SP :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 

yea i think there were several bdays celebrated last year around this time. john, latins, and mine. dayum, time flies.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2006, 03:02 PM~4561600
> *:roflmao:
> 
> yea i think there were several bdays celebrated last year around this time. john, latins, and mine. dayum, time flies.
> *


yea we all went to SP ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEXASVVP_@Jan 5 2006, 10:55 PM~4558412
> *:0
> *


DENA


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 08:33 AM~4559831
> *nah i dont stay on renwick, too many cholos :biggrin:
> 
> i live by fiesta on hillcroft and bellaire, in the hood by jane long middle school.
> *



That's hookerville :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 6 2006, 02:25 PM~4561730
> *That's hookerville :thumbsdown:
> *




nah, hookerville is right there at 59/rookin, next to the carmax by that old ford/lincoln lot. i see the workin girls out there every morning. some of them are pretty scary :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 6 2006, 03:18 PM~4561684
> *DENA
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 02:31 PM~4561756
> *nah, hookerville is right there at 59/rookin, next to the carmax by that old ford/lincoln lot.  i see the workin girls out there every morning.  some of them are pretty scary :barf:
> *


Yeah thats right by what used to be celebration station. Scary?!? they are downright horrendous!!!! :around: I cant imagine how they get any business let alone repeat business!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 02:57 PM~4561949
> *Yeah thats right by what used to be celebration station.  Scary?!?  they are downright horrendous!!!! :around:  I cant imagine how they get any business let alone repeat business!!
> *



haha, so you know the spot :biggrin: yea, its pretty bad. i think they live in that motel there....



but i think its funny, they are out there at 6-7am sometimes.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 03:02 PM~4561973
> *haha, so you know the spot :biggrin:   yea, its pretty bad.  i think they live in that motel there....
> but i think its funny, they are out there at 6-7am sometimes.
> *


Yea they had a news crew out there one day that i noticed on my way home from work. I think it was FOX or CBS. I watched the news and it was about the hookers there. Pretty much if you see some woman walking down the sidewalk along 59 in front of that area, shes a lady of the night...or in this case the morning.
They also said that had an impact on the family fun at celebration station....sure enough it is out of business!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 01:14 PM~4561287
> *anybody have aggravated's first cd i am your future?
> *


i got it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 6 2006, 03:23 PM~4562105
> *i got it
> *



hook a homie up with a copy :biggrin:



mine is super fkd up. wont even play in my computer. i had it since it was new and i cant find it anywhere. not even off their site.


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

I am searching for anyone who may have pictures or video from any car shows in the Phx-Mesa area. Any cars with a "Reds" logo or from "Indimitations" car club out of Guadalupe. You can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: hmmmmm sp sounds good tonight.....who's down?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

whoa firme whats the occasion?!? you really lose the cloak of invisibility for your b-day?

5 Members: Dualhex02, impalastyle, firmelows, 1984CADDY, vandalized318


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 03:56 PM~4562422
> *whoa firme whats the occasion?!? you really lose the cloak of invisibility for your b-day?
> 
> 5 Members: Dualhex02, impalastyle, firmelows, 1984CADDY, vandalized318
> *


lol right lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 10:06 AM~4560024
> *u cant get all butt hurt, how many times have u gotten me, callin a ******* job n shit actin like bruce the gay massuse :angry:
> *


I JUST CALLED MY HOMEBOY HOUSE AND HIS WIFEY ANSWERED AND I TOLD HER I WAS BRUCE THE GAY MASSUSE AND IF HE WAS COMING IN TO HIS APPOINTMENT TOMORROW.THEY FELT FOR IT.LOL.THAT CRAP WAS FUNNY.LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 6 2006, 04:15 PM~4562584
> *I JUST CALLED MY HOMEBOY HOUSE AND HIS WIFEY ANSWERED AND I TOLD HER I WAS BRUCE THE GAY MASSUSE AND IF HE WAS COMING IN TO HIS APPOINTMENT TOMORROW.THEY FELT FOR IT.LOL.THAT CRAP WAS FUNNY.LOL
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soyguera13_@Jan 6 2006, 04:31 PM~4562172
> *I am searching for anyone who may have pictures or video from any car shows in the Phx-Mesa area.  Any cars with a "Reds" logo or from "Indimitations" car club out of Guadalupe. You can e-mail me at [email protected]
> *


go to the AZ topic


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 6 2006, 03:44 PM~4562283
> *:biggrin: hmmmmm sp sounds good tonight.....who's down?
> *


what i though you were scurd
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soyguera13 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey impalastyle y 1984caddy my email says I have replays from you both but go figure. I dont know how to pull them up or cant find them. :angry: Yeah I am new to this I am so confused can you help a person out here and tell me what to do at my email [email protected] :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 03:24 PM~4562115
> *hook a homie up with a copy :biggrin:
> mine is super fkd up.  wont even play in my computer.  i had it since it was new and i cant find it anywhere.  not even off their site.
> *


cool ill get you 1


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 6 2006, 04:15 PM~4562584
> *I JUST CALLED MY HOMEBOY HOUSE AND HIS WIFEY ANSWERED AND I TOLD HER I WAS BRUCE THE GAY MASSUSE AND IF HE WAS COMING IN TO HIS APPOINTMENT TOMORROW.THEY FELT FOR IT.LOL.THAT CRAP WAS FUNNY.LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

sup dena u down for sp tonight :biggrin: :biggrin: ( the bandit ) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 6 2006, 04:29 PM~4562709
> *cool ill get you 1
> 
> *


 Can you get me one too? How much $$ ???


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jan 6 2006, 04:57 PM~4562948
> *Can you get me one too? How much $$ ???
> *


5 bucks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

So.... wassup with everyone here?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ME CHILLIN AND U


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN ITS QUIET


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Takin a break from wetsanding the 64. Working on my bro's shocks.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

to all houston area ridaz,,we finally got a place to cruise,chill,hop,etc on sat nites,starting next sat we are going to be able to hang out on the AutoZone parking lot,and do our thing,,location is autozone in south houston right across the street from show palace...so plan ahead to see if we can make this a cool hangout,for more info pm or call me 832-860-2298


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHEN YOU GONNA PAINT MY LAC


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up peeps.....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

sup


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2006, 10:28 PM~4557463
> *what's up NIGHT CREW :biggrin:
> *


what's up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sup guys just wanted to say hi and I'm headed to work so if ya'll(big john,Disturbed,and etc.) wanna go to the bar to drink or wahtever I'll be there laterz haterz lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bye-bye


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 6 2006, 06:22 PM~4563481
> *Sup guys just wanted to say hi and I'm headed to work so if ya'll(big john,Disturbed,and etc.) wanna go to the bar to drink or wahtever I'll be there laterz haterz lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bye-bye
> *


damn so i get the "etc"....geez thanks hahahah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fools be writing books n shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 6 2006, 04:29 PM~4563151
> *to all houston area ridaz,,we finally got a place to cruise,chill,hop,etc on sat nites,starting next sat we are going to be able to hang out on the AutoZone parking lot,and do our thing,,location is autozone in south houston right across the street from show palace...so plan ahead to see if we can make this a cool hangout,for more info pm or call me 832-860-2298
> *


sounds nice.. when is this going to start


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Jan 6 2006, 03:24 PM~4562115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


copys are done


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 6 2006, 07:10 PM~4563755
> *copys are done
> *




 good lookin out homie! i'll get you the $5....now if we can hook up and make the deal :biggrin: 


i for realz appreciate it bro, that cd is the shit and it impossible to find now


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soyguera13_@Jan 6 2006, 04:27 PM~4562692
> *hey impalastyle y 1984caddy my email says I have replays from you both but go figure. I dont know how to pull them up or cant find them.  :angry: Yeah I am new to this I am so confused can you help a person out here and tell me what to do at my email  [email protected] :uh:
> *




wut u mean bro? you talkin bout PM's?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody sellig some 14x7 wires crome


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 06:39 PM~4563552
> *fools be writing books n shit
> *







:uh: 

say they got you on lockdown at the new job bro? dont see you on in the day anymore :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 6 2006, 01:59 PM~4561578
> *I dunno...if I go today, it'll be my first time. :biggrin:
> *


no sp tonight we will be at slick willies on 59 and murphy tonight around 10 or so everyone is welcome.....


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 07:19 PM~4563811
> * good lookin out homie!  i'll get you the $5....now if we can hook up and make the deal :biggrin:
> i for realz appreciate it bro, that cd is the shit and it impossible to find now
> *


if you want ill be at the park sunday or we can meet up some where tomarro jus let me kno


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 6 2006, 08:06 PM~4564106
> *if you want ill be at the park sunday or we can meet up some where tomarro jus let me kno
> *



ok, pm me ur number and i'll give you a ring mañana. gotta go do laundry :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 6 2006, 11:51 AM~4561155
> *Wueno  :cheesy:
> switches4life where you be ??
> *


hey hey pink, where u been? i was worrie about u :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 6 2006, 04:29 PM~4563151
> *to all houston area ridaz,,we finally got a place to cruise,chill,hop,etc on sat nites,starting next sat we are going to be able to hang out on the AutoZone parking lot,and do our thing,,location is autozone in south houston right across the street from show palace...so plan ahead to see if we can make this a cool hangout,for more info pm or call me 832-860-2298
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:   :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
this is one of the best news so far this year :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 6 2006, 06:27 PM~4563867
> *:uh:
> 
> say they got you on lockdown at the new job bro?  dont see you on in the day anymore :0
> *


nah im on the road all day. i did park in the shade for 2 hrs today and took a nap though :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 6 2006, 04:29 PM~4563151
> *to all houston area ridaz,,we finally got a place to cruise,chill,hop,etc on sat nites,starting next sat we are going to be able to hang out on the AutoZone parking lot,and do our thing,,location is autozone in south houston right across the street from show palace...so plan ahead to see if we can make this a cool hangout,for more info pm or call me 832-860-2298
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 6 2006, 06:29 PM~4563151
> *to all houston area ridaz,,we finally got a place to cruise,chill,hop,etc on sat nites,starting next sat we are going to be able to hang out on the AutoZone parking lot,and do our thing,,location is autozone in south houston right across the street from show palace...so plan ahead to see if we can make this a cool hangout,for more info pm or call me 832-860-2298
> *


Does that mean we'll be headed to the SP after the Zone????????????? :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2006, 08:09 PM~4564390
> *Does that mean we'll be headed to the SP after the Zone????????????? :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up u takin the lac sounds like a topless night to me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 10:11 PM~4564403
> *whats up u takin the lac sounds like a topless night to me
> *


If I do It will be in the valet right in front  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2006, 08:13 PM~4564415
> *If I do It will be in the valet right in front   :biggrin:
> *


good im gonna put a door ding from hell in that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 10:16 PM~4564431
> *good im gonna put a door ding from hell in that bitch  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: BEEEEAAAACH!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what's sp? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2006, 08:19 PM~4564462
> *what's  sp? :uh:
> *


show palace.... da bucket naked....


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

WHATS UP JOHN WHATS DA DEAL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2006, 08:27 PM~4564516
> *show palace.... da bucket naked....
> *


 :0 ... that's right


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 6 2006, 09:28 PM~4564519
> *WHATS UP JOHN WHATS DA DEAL
> *


i dont kno you tell me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i thought sp was nick's burban :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2006, 10:38 PM~4564578
> *i thought sp was nick's burban :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 6 2006, 09:33 PM~4564551
> *i dont kno you tell me
> *


WHATS UP FOR TOMORROW I WANT TO HIT SO BIG INCHES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 6 2006, 08:42 PM~4564586
> *WHATS UP FOR TOMORROW I WANT TO HIT SO BIG INCHES
> *


me too


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2006, 08:41 PM~4564583
> *:cheesy:
> *


what's the deal mayne, were u serius about puttin sum elbows and two fifth wheels on ur caddy? :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 6 2006, 09:42 PM~4564586
> *WHATS UP FOR TOMORROW I WANT TO HIT SO BIG INCHES
> *


just give me a call and ill make it happen    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2006, 10:56 PM~4564666
> *what's the deal mayne, were u serius about puttin sum elbows and two fifth wheels on ur caddy? :biggrin:
> *


Man........ When all the other "real lowriders" in houston sold out for TWANKIES five years ago I was still sitting daytons. I was just playin mayne :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2006, 09:03 PM~4564720
> *Man........ When all the other "real lowriders" in houston sold out for TWANKIES five years ago I was still sitting daytons. I was just playin mayne :biggrin:
> *


who sold out i been on 13s since i was 15


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what are the odds on the hop sunday cuz im ready to place my bet if anyone is ready


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 11:04 PM~4564726
> *who sold out i been on 13s since i was 15
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 6 2006, 09:03 PM~4564720
> *Man........ When all the other "real lowriders" in houston sold out for TWANKIES five years ago I was still sitting daytons. I was just playin mayne :biggrin:
> *


huff u had me worrie 4 a minute :uh: :uh: :biggrin: mayne :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 09:06 PM~4564741
> *what are the odds on the hop sunday cuz im ready to place my bet if anyone is ready
> *


odds r in favor of some good HOPPIN :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

YEAH houston got contaminated by all this twinkis, twinkifours and up , :uh: even me but i couln't help it i got mine 4 cheap :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2006, 09:14 PM~4564798
> *YEAH houston got contaminated by all this twinkis,  twinkifours and up , :uh: even me but i couln't help it i got mine 4 cheap :biggrin:
> *


twankis and twankifours i meant :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2006, 11:16 PM~4564809
> *twankis and twankifours i meant :uh:
> *


I have twanks too but I always keep my daynas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

well since i'm the onlyone writing here i got 2 say this, as i charge my batteries more , i feel more confident 2 go 2 stinkydena i mean pasadena and do some housecalls :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2006, 10:20 PM~4564839
> *well since i'm the onlyone writing here i got 2 say this,  as i charge my batteries more , i feel more confident 2 go 2 stinkydena i mean pasadena and do some housecalls :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 6 2006, 09:21 PM~4564844
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2006, 10:23 PM~4564851
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i guess only cars from pasadena are the only ones who are doing things not going to say who


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Layitlow and Tecate go together so well :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so when and where is the hopping this weekend...
what time...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 6 2006, 11:23 PM~4565202
> *so when and where is the hopping this weekend...
> what time...
> *


if it goes down ill let you kno the deal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 10:04 PM~4564726
> *who sold out i been on 13s since i was 15
> *




well not you, you're special


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2006, 09:20 PM~4564839
> *well since i'm the onlyone writing here i got 2 say this,  as i charge my batteries more , i feel more confident 2 go 2 stinkydena i mean pasadena and do some housecalls :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BRING IT ON TROUBLE MAKER IS READY FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Any updates on Juanitos b'day at Slick Willies? did he keep his shirt on this time? Sorry i couldn't make it, had to come to work today.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2006, 08:28 AM~4566703
> *Any updates on Juanitos b'day at Slick Willies?  did he keep his shirt on this time?  Sorry i couldn't make it, had to come to work today.
> *


I came to work today too... :angry: It was a good time. Finaly met Peewee from Firme. From what I saw the shirt stayed on. Yall be getting wild like that at Slick's?!?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2006, 07:28 AM~4566703
> *Any updates on Juanitos b'day at Slick Willies?  did he keep his shirt on this time?  Sorry i couldn't make it, had to come to work today.
> *


im at work too. cant pass up this easy money


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2006, 10:24 AM~4566824
> *im at work too. cant pass up this easy money
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2006, 09:24 AM~4566824
> *im at work too. cant pass up this easy money
> *



HElllz yeah....same here. Besides the alternative i'd either be asleep or on my ass watching TV or chatting. This is much better $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2006, 08:35 AM~4566840
> *:uh:
> *


are u at work too puneta


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2006, 09:24 AM~4566824
> *im at work too. cant pass up this easy money
> *




thats y ur a baller.






and u floss so hard :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 7 2006, 10:22 AM~4567208
> *thats y ur a baller.
> and u floss so hard :biggrin:
> *


thats you,, aint no money in healthcare


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2006, 11:33 AM~4567266
> *thats you,, aint no money in healthcare
> *




shhheeett.....thats not wut i heard :cheesy: 




aint no money in the legal business unless your a lawyer


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2006, 11:23 AM~4566960
> *are u at <s>work</s> too puneta
> *


:nono: never that, Nutswanga.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2006, 10:41 AM~4567313
> *:nono: never that, Nutswanga.
> *


thats funny then we are both on layitlow one of us is getting paid


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 7 2006, 12:36 PM~4567290
> *shhheeett.....thats not wut i heard :cheesy:
> aint no money in the legal business unless your a lawyer
> *


or a paralegal :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 7 2006, 11:20 AM~4567479
> *WUT IT DO HTOWN
> *


 i get off work around 430..holla at me...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 7 2006, 11:27 AM~4567510
> *or a paralegal :biggrin:
> *


what do receptionist make about 18k a year?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2006, 02:01 PM~4567649
> *what do receptionist make about 18k a year?
> *


I have no idea ... but probably about the same as you nurse's assistant's do :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 7 2006, 12:14 PM~4567725
> *I have no idea ... but probably about the same as you nurse's assistant's do :dunno:
> *


about 7 bucks/hr. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

damn ... I can't even remember the last time I made under $20/hr. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

WUT IT DO H-TOWN ...........................


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 7 2006, 02:02 PM~4567957
> *damn ... I can't even remember the last time I made under $20/hr.  :0 :biggrin:
> *


god damn!!! I am barely at 14/hr...or whatever 33K translates in to. I am either in the wrong business or need to go into some business for myself. One of the owners here, that just retired, bought a frigging Mercedez SLR McLaren !!! It pays to run shit and not be an employee.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 7 2006, 01:02 PM~4567957
> *damn ... I can't even remember the last time I made under $20/hr.  :0 :biggrin:
> *


20/hr thats it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn all this baller talk. :uh:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

so who's going tonight>?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

a donde?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up fellers...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 6 2006, 09:32 PM~4564910
> *i guess only cars from pasadena are the only ones who are doing things not going to say who
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jan 7 2006, 12:09 AM~4565817
> *BRING IT ON TROUBLE MAKER IS READY FOR YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 7 2006, 01:20 PM~4567479
> *WUT IT DO HTOWN
> *


You still need that gas gauge for your fleet...? got one if you do.......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

its that boy slimmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yep just finished workin on the caprice


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats up slimm

how's the caprice workin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2006, 09:24 PM~4570146
> *yep just finished workin on the caprice
> *


cool so is it working better for u


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea its doing way better than it was sup shawn you when to that dealer for da car


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2006, 09:30 PM~4570179
> *yea its doing way better than it was sup shawn you when to that dealer for da car
> *


cool so u ready to hop it?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

yea dawg i drove all the way over there and didnt see not one g body. i was mad as hell . did marc ever say if his boy still had the cutlass for sale? . if not then its plan b for me.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 7 2006, 10:31 PM~4570185
> *cool so u ready to hop it?
> *


whooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaa hold on now its only doing 30 inches and i dont have the cash to fix it if it breaks again like last night at marks i broke the balljoint big los fixed it for me thankx it was to damn cold to be fuckin wit dat shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

damn slimm u forgot i got my hands all greasy too. naw jus kiddin its all love. u know what slimm let me swang the chevy if it breaks ill pay to fixit i still havent seen what it do


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

das cool bighomie yea thanks for helpin a playa out


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

do u guys still go crusing to the park n sundays and if u do what time you guys go there


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 7 2006, 11:12 PM~4570633
> *do u guys still go crusing to the park n sundays and if u do what time you guys go there
> *


yeah around 2:30 or 3


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2006, 08:12 PM~4569879
> *You still need that gas gauge for your fleet...? got one if you do.......
> *


YEAH WE STILL NEED IT :biggrin: dO YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE THE WINDOW WE NEED?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Sup for sunday?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IM DOWN FOR SUNDAY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: Sunday! Sunday! SUNDAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ill be there got some cash to play with not to bet but to fix my shit if it breaks


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

park today :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just want to say " HI " to the crew you know who you are.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

starting around 2:30 pm today right???

ORALE :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll be there for sure. Hope to see u there "SLIM"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

caddy what you doing here and not at the park


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

hey you guys just wanted to say hi again and I always catch ya'll at the wrong times becuz no one is in here again...I think it's my uck yea that's it lol!!! Oh well luv ya'll bye bye


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IM MAD I DIDNT GO TO THE PARK.WHEN YA GET BACK TELL ME HOW IT WENT.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2006, 03:20 PM~4573652
> *caddy what you doing here and not at the park
> *


I AINT GOING TO THE PARK UNTIL I GET MY REAR WINDOWS FIXED SO SOMEBODY HOOK ME UP.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

park was good, there was some good hoppin action   plus nick put some real wheels on his box caprice


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

h-town team is that you in the regal that got pulled over?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos cutlass was that broke down on 610 around cullen


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2006, 10:13 PM~4575689
> *park was good, there was some good hoppin action    plus nick put some real wheels on his box caprice
> *


heard the park was a good turn out!!!thats good, i heard alot of hopping was going on too...  oh well next weekend ill be there for sure and for a while ill be off the streets,got to start workin on the 40's because everyone seems to be on the 30's now.....Soon ill be on the 40's maybe 50's.....For sure,NEW YEAR GOT TO MOVE ON UP!!!!!  let them hatterz start talkin shit now, cause my pockets are full now.....BIG THINGS ARE ABOUT TO HAPPEN IN HOUSTON STREETS, we DRIVE THEM AND HOP THEM, i aint scared.....keep it real on the streets, much love to all my peeps....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 8 2006, 10:20 PM~4575755
> *h-town team is that you in the regal that got pulled over?
> *


yeah thats me bro!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 8 2006, 08:25 PM~4575791
> *heard the park was a good turn out!!!thats good, i heard alot of hopping was going on too...  oh well next weekend ill be there for sure and for a while ill be off the streets,got to start workin on the 40's because everyone seems to be on the 30's now.....Soon ill be on the 40's maybe 50's.....For sure,NEW YEAR GOT TO MOVE ON UP!!!!!  let them hatterz start talkin shit now, cause my pockets are full now.....BIG THINGS ARE ABOUT TO HAPPEN IN HOUSTON STREETS, we DRIVE THEM AND HOP THEM, i aint scared.....keep it real on the streets, much love to all my peeps....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2006, 10:27 PM~4575810
> *
> *


QUE HONDA BRO, WAT U UP TOO...I SEE YOU DECIDED TO TAKE A PEEK AT LIL...IM JUST HERE CHILLIN IN SAN ANTONIO GETTIN READY TO HIT THE SACK AND CALL IT A DAY I HAVE TO BE ON THE ROAD AT 5 AM ON MY WAY TO AUSTIN, HAVE TO DROP OF SOME PAPERS....AND THEN MAKE MY SELF BACK TO START WORKIN.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IM OUT BRO,TALK TO YOU LATER!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 8 2006, 08:32 PM~4575837
> *QUE HONDA BRO, WAT U UP TOO...I SEE YOU DECIDED TO TAKE A PEEK AT LIL...IM JUST HERE CHILLIN IN SAN ANTONIO GETTIN READY TO HIT THE SACK AND CALL IT A DAY I HAVE TO BE ON THE ROAD AT 5 AM ON MY WAY TO AUSTIN, HAVE TO DROP OF SOME PAPERS....AND THEN MAKE MY SELF BACK TO START WORKIN.... :biggrin:
> *


orale homie, ay te guacho take care of business


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sorry i missed the park it got late on me then i just didnt want to go be there next weeken fo some action on the switch i think Marco got a pic on the second click he said he would post it but i wanted to be there just couldnt make it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 8 2006, 09:27 PM~4575807
> *yeah thats me bro!
> *


i got sum more pics of you gettin pulled over if you want them lol :biggrin:


----------



## you_suck (Nov 24, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4574160


Everyone should vote on this poll


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 8 2006, 10:16 PM~4576478
> *SUP GOOFY
> *


Wuz up Big Homie..just tired from working on the crib all day...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHEN YOU GONNA BE DONE WITH THE CRIB


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 8 2006, 10:25 PM~4576535
> *WHEN YOU GONNA BE DONE WITH THE CRIB
> *


by March... :angry: working 6 days a week isnt helping any


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

heres slims pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 8 2006, 11:16 PM~4576797
> *heres slims pic
> *


nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

firme!!! Pics dawg!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 12:44 AM~4576909
> *firme!!! Pics dawg!!
> *


calm down mayne


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2006, 11:45 PM~4576911
> *calm down mayne
> *


yea.. pics mutha fucka


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2006, 12:45 AM~4576911
> *calm down mayne
> *


you actually Photchoppin these or what mayne?!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Sup Sup...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ahahaha the TX holdem crew is online


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 12:13 AM~4577037
> *ahahaha the TX holdem crew is online
> *


lol... u mean the texas hold em' champ is here :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

sup homies check out my new partna! New recruit. new employee. Oh yea he has place a few scares on a few friends. hehe only 7 weeks old


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok i know ham is waiting for this so here u go


that boy hammnizzie acting bad

click here >>>>>he on fire mayne!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2006, 12:17 AM~4577063
> *ok i know ham is waiting for this so here u go
> that boy hammnizzie acting bad
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Its dat SKRAPE ARTIST!! McHAMmneezie


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jan 9 2006, 01:14 AM~4577040
> *lol... u mean the texas hold em' champ is here  :biggrin:
> *


what i didnt see zar :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

yea ham your gonna have to come in for some big blocks that a am making. the are like 2inches wide and 3 inches thick and they will light up like the tahoe i did.
hehe
then im going to get some 4x4 blocks but waiting for the stock to come in.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=416111]


> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 01:20 AM~4577073
> *what i didnt see zar  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 9 2006, 12:21 AM~4577080
> *yea ham your gonna have to come in for some big blocks that a am making. the are like 2inches wide and 3 inches thick and they will light up like the tahoe i did.
> hehe
> then im going to get some 4x4 blocks but waiting for the stock to come in.
> *


aight koo...just let me know when u get some more mark...


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

hows the nitrogen
did you get the console done


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 9 2006, 12:24 AM~4577106
> *hows the nitrogen
> did you get the console done
> *


yes sir i got it done... that nitrogen is alot more quicker!...i like it...lol i think i want a bigger bottle now...


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

uh o your off that gass mayne well try helium next time its cool to play with


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 9 2006, 12:27 AM~4577121
> *uh o your off that gass mayne well try helium next time its cool to play with
> *


im still gettin used to the nitrogen...helium will be next!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=416126]
after a long day of hopping action this is all the remains

[attachmentid=416125]

[attachmentid=416123]

[attachmentid=416122]
didnt really get to many pics mainly video......but damm it takes for ever to dl


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

check this video ham....its your scaping with muzak.... ill load it next...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat boi ham acting a ass.... lol mayne hold up....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

It wont load...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 12:35 AM~4577166
> *check this video ham....its your scaping with muzak.... ill load it next...
> *


This is where im "supposed" to have a snappy catch phrase... Well damn it I muthaf***ing don't...
:uh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

"da 1st BLACK mofo to put a caddy light in a bike...... all others envy"

who didn't see that coming????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 12:48 AM~4577226
> *"da 1st mofo to put a caddy light in a bike...... all others envy"
> 
> who didn't see that coming????
> *


get it right mutha sucka.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sorry ham i cant load it on here i dont know how yet...ill see if i can put it...somehow?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 12:35 AM~4577166
> *check this video ham....its me wacking off with muzak.... ill load it next...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 12:50 AM~4577236
> *sorry ham i cant load it on here i dont know how yet...ill see if i can put it...somehow?
> *


lol its koo
what is it anyways???


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

same vid just with a song added....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 12:46 AM~4577212
> *I just busted my load...
> *


u nasty


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

click here for hop vid # 1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2006, 12:53 AM~4577254
> *click here for hop vid # 1
> *


kool vid


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damn so Ham has his own theme music now?! Tight!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 01:57 AM~4577274
> *damn so Ham has his own theme music now?!  Tight!! :biggrin:
> *


instaed of peanutbutter jelly song its the ham and cheese version


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 12:57 AM~4577274
> *damn so Ham has his own theme music now?!  Tight!! :biggrin:
> *


lol u know it!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=416146]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 01:02 AM~4577299
> *... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=416146]
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

you gotta problem darkness?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2006, 02:00 AM~4577287
> *instaed of peanutbutter jelly song its the ham and cheese version
> *


whats wrong with the PBnJ song nukka?!?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 02:09 AM~4577332
> *whats wrong with the PBnJ song nukka?!?
> *


listen man thats ham theme song ham and cheese


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 01:07 AM~4577323
> *you gotta problem darkness?
> *


yea.. wat u gunna do about it....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2006, 01:11 AM~4577337
> *listen man thats ham theme song ham and cheese
> *


lol


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:15 AM~4577349
> *yea.. wat u gunna do about it....
> *


lets fix it then sucka...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

click here another clip


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 01:19 AM~4577358
> *lets fix it then sucka...
> *


lets do this then u punk bitch.. im a do da chocolate bunni on ur ass


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 02:24 AM~4577366
> *lets do this then u punk bitch.. im a do da chocolate bunni on ur ass
> *


Uh oh....el bunny de chocolate !!! it was good knowing ya BloCc


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=416174]


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 02:24 AM~4577366
> *lets do this then u punk bitch.. im a do da chocolate bunni on ur ass
> *


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh HE GONNA C.B. YOU


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2006, 01:20 AM~4577361
> *click here another clip
> *


dat boi boiler.....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:24 AM~4577366
> *lets do this then u punk bitch.. im a do da chocolate bunni on ur ass
> *


you do the chocolate bunny and ill sumo flop your bitch ass you think you fly now it is much easier when your flat and crushed biatch....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 01:25 AM~4577372
> *you do the chocolate bunny and ill sumo flop your bitch ass you think you fly now it is much easier when your flat and crushed biatch....
> *


yea but ur sumo flop aint nuttin compared 2 my stick sitting in the corner of my garage....



p.s . no one take this serious.. u kno how people think on here...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:28 AM~4577377
> *yea but ur sumo flop aint nuttin compared 2 my stick sitting in the corner of my garage....
> p.s . no one take this serious.. u kno how people think on here...
> *


blah blah blah... you gotta use other things to win... tisk tisk so sad...not man enough one on one?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block+Jan 9 2006, 02:25 AM~4577372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lest get ready to rrrrrruuuuuummmmmmmbbbbbbbllllllleeeeeeeeeeeee
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

i got 10 on the 1 talkin shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

CLICK HERE FOR ANOTHER CLIP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 01:29 AM~4577384
> *blah blah blah... you gotta use other things to win... tisk tisk so sad...not man enough one on one?
> *


mother fucker.. u 3 times bigger than me.... wat is my lil ass pose 2 do...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

you gonna use up yo bandwidth with them vids homie


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:33 AM~4577399
> *mother fucker.. u 3 times bigger than me.... wat is my lil ass pose 2 do...
> *


excuses excuses.... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 01:36 AM~4577413
> *excuses excuses....  :uh:
> *


blah blah blah.... lick my ass mofo....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:38 AM~4577425
> *blah blah blah.... lick my ass mofo....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 01:40 AM~4577428
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh: :twak:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 02:33 AM~4577397
> *i got 10 on the 1 talkin shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oops i mean i got 5 green chip on the 1 talking shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:41 AM~4577432
> *:ugh:  :twak:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :buttkick: :guns: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 01:43 AM~4577437
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


ok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 9 2006, 02:43 AM~4577437
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


damn bloCc I hope i never piss you off that bad....but it may be coming ahahha jk


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 03:52 AM~4577460
> *damn bloCc I hope i never piss you off that bad....but it may be coming ahahha jk
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 9 2006, 01:16 AM~4576797
> *heres slims pic
> *


think that was the second or third click with me in it then the hose busted Big Los hooked me up with long switchcord so when i get a chance to wire it up we see what it do from outside


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2006, 05:26 AM~4577626
> *think that was the second or third click with me in it  then the hose busted Big Los hooked me up with long switchcord so when i get a chance to wire it up we see what it do from outside
> *


You talkin bout my brother Los or some other Los?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:38 AM~4577425
> *blah blah blah.... lick my ass mofo....
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes I tried to go to the park yesterday guys but that didn't work....it's ok I know when I 'm not wanted plus I heard only lasted for a few anyways......wel maybe next time I get to go well lt me rephrase taht maybe next time someone will want to take me lol!!!!! Luv you guys take care ..I'll be on laterz buh bye


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

:buttkick: Love ya'll <<<<<lol!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 09:13 AM~4578196
> *Yes I tried to go to the park yesterday guys but that didn't work....it's ok I know when I 'm not wanted plus I heard only lasted for a few anyways......wel maybe next time I get to go well lt me rephrase taht maybe next time someone will want to take me lol!!!!! Luv you guys take care ..I'll be on laterz buh bye
> *


ill give you ride............... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 9 2006, 11:49 AM~4578356
> *ill give you ride............... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Firme thanks for posting the video clips they came out real nice !!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

.....


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Goofy you crazy lol!!!!Well, at least I know who to call next time huh??? lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 10:45 AM~4578665
> *Goofy you crazy lol!!!!Well, at least I know who to call next time huh??? lol
> *


awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 12:46 PM~4578669
> *awwwwwwwwwwwww
> *


no chocolate bunny this weekend?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 06:59 AM~4577800
> *:burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 11:45 AM~4578665
> *Goofy you crazy lol!!!!Well, at least I know who to call next time huh??? lol
> *


awww layitlow love..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 10:49 AM~4578679
> *no chocolate bunny this weekend?
> *


nawww.. i havent done it in a while....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah the messicans need to give Darkness the Natilla Bunny for his birthday ahahahh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 12:52 PM~4578696
> *yeah the messicans need to give Darkness the Natilla Bunny for his birthday  ahahahh
> *


when is his b'day? mine is wednesday. 35


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 11:55 AM~4578718
> *when is his b'day?  mine is wednesday.  35
> *


well they had his cake yesterday at McGregor, but I believe its today verdad que si obscuridad? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 10:55 AM~4578718
> *when is his b'day?  mine is wednesday.  35
> *


its 2 day


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 10:52 AM~4578696
> *yeah the messicans need to give Darkness the Natilla Bunny for his birthday  ahahahh
> *


wat da hell is dat


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 12:00 PM~4578748
> *its 2 day
> *


I wish you an official Happy Birthday....yesterday was practice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 12:02 PM~4578765
> *wat da hell is dat
> *


I guess you can call it a lighter shade of darkness....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 12:00 PM~4578748
> *its 2 day
> *


happy bday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx everyone.... lol a lighter shade of darkness... well u know dats not possible with my black ass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 01:11 PM~4578815
> *thankx everyone.... lol a lighter shade of darkness... well u know dats not possible with my black ass
> *


pink on the inside. :burn: 

btw, you doing anything tonight? hooters? spanky's? taqueria, etc??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 11:16 AM~4578856
> *pink on the inside.  :burn:
> 
> btw, you doing anything tonight?  hooters?  spanky's?  taqueria, etc??
> *


i dunno... my momma wants 2 take me out 2 eat...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 01:24 PM~4578907
> *i dunno... my momma wants 2 take me out 2 eat...
> *


that's cool.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 11:26 AM~4578922
> *that's cool.
> *


yea.. sum quality time.. but ill see wats up..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 12:24 PM~4578907
> *i dunno... my momma wants 2 take me out 2 eat...
> *


hahah mommas boy! :biggrin: Just kidding...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 9 2006, 11:31 AM~4578956
> *HAPPY B-DAY :biggrin:
> *


thankx dawg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 11:31 AM~4578961
> *hahah mommas boy!  :biggrin: Just kidding...
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 01:33 PM~4578975
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Show Palace sabado?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 11:38 AM~4579002
> *Show Palace sabado?
> *


i dunno.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 01:38 PM~4579005
> *i dunno.....
> *


You become a mormon? :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 11:46 AM~4579043
> *You become a mormon?  :twak:
> *


lol..not really.. i dont think so...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2006, 09:53 PM~4564299
> *hey hey pink, where u been?  i was worrie about u :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


damn!!
so happy to hear from you long time i know did you know im in Cali??
So many fucking lowlows over hurr Im gonna post pictures within a week of a couple of "FRIENDS"  cars hijo i was gonna say something but i would have got in to a shit of trouble !!!
lol hay yte mando mi phone # ...


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup it's all Layitlow Love...... Happy Burfday Darkness!!! Luv ya!!! So whatcha doing for your b-day???? I'll give you a lapdance lol!!!!!!!! J/P Anyways I'll holler at you later player lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:06 PM~4579474
> *Yup it's all Layitlow Love...... Happy Burfday Darkness!!! Luv ya!!! So whatcha doing for your b-day???? I'll give you a lapdance lol!!!!!!!! J/P Anyways I'll holler at you later player lol
> *


Where you been?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

who me?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

HAMMMM !!! Where you been!!!????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 9 2006, 03:08 PM~4579483
> *Where you been?
> *


Que onda, you already start the pr0n business?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

What?? PORN business?? who you talkin to?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:17 PM~4579537
> *What?? PORN business?? who you talkin to?
> *


Message was for Provok. A little business starting up on the side.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 02:20 PM~4579553
> *Message was for Provok.  A little business starting up on the side.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: waz up


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice that sounds like a great business lol!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 03:21 PM~4579561
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: waz up
> *


Que onda Juanito #2. You get the car running?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:23 PM~4579570
> *Nice that sounds like a great business lol!!!!!
> *


We're giving out auditions for actresses soon. No need to know how to act infront of a camera. Just moan and groan. :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol!!! oh really ??? Yea I think my moans and groans aregonna have to stay private lol!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:25 PM~4579584
> *lol!!! oh really ??? Yea I think my moans and groans aregonna have to stay private  lol!!!
> *


It's alright, we'll dub them out. lol


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

where did provok go???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 01:06 PM~4579474
> *Yup it's all Layitlow Love...... Happy Burfday Darkness!!! Luv ya!!! So whatcha doing for your b-day???? I'll give you a lapdance lol!!!!!!!! J/P Anyways I'll holler at you later player lol
> *


i dunno wat im a do.. lapdance.. ha ha ha.. real funny nugga


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:30 PM~4579609
> *where did provok go???
> *


we're busy pm'ing business on the pr9n business. please be patient.....


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

be patient????? ok i guess i'll do that


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 01:00 PM~4578748
> *its 2 day
> *


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:30 PM~4579609
> *where did provok go???
> *


I still here. Just checking out some tattoos on another website.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 9 2006, 03:36 PM~4579649
> *I still here. Just checking out some tattoos on another website.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231476 :dunno:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sup Dual?? ANd Provok you could've put better pics of me on Spokes and juice I know I have more than that


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:38 PM~4579665
> *Sup Dual?? ANd Provok you could've put better pics of me on Spokes and juice I know I have more than that
> *


I'm gonna be adding more. Been hella busy lately.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Provok....how's the mag coming along?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:38 PM~4579665
> *Sup Dual?? ANd Provok you could've put better pics of me on Spokes and juice I know I have more than that
> *


Hey wassup?!? What you been up to? What did you do after all yesterday?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 02:37 PM~4579656
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231476  :dunno:
> *


Looks like a cock to me. Hate to see one with all them colors though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 9 2006, 03:43 PM~4579688
> *Looks like a cock to me. Hate to see one with all them colors though.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 02:41 PM~4579680
> *sup Provok....how's the mag coming along?
> *


Pretty good.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 02:41 PM~4579681
> *Hey wassup?!? What you been up to?  What did you do after all yesterday?
> *


how the photos doing Dual????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 9 2006, 02:43 PM~4579691
> *Pretty good.
> *


is there anywhere in Cali to pick one up?




damn...I've been off LIL for about 6 or 7 days..and it seems like EVERYTHING has changed...heehe


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 01:23 PM~4579570
> *Nice that sounds like a great business lol!!!!!
> *



You wonna be the star!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

That's very good to hear keep up the good work I'm proud of ya!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 02:17 PM~4579534
> *Que onda, you already start the pr0n business?
> *



Pepino Pequeño Productions?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 02:23 PM~4579572
> *Que onda Juanito #2.  You get the car running?
> *


not yet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 03:48 PM~4579713
> *Pequeño Pepino Production?
> *


yes and you are the main star.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Naw I think I should just stick to cars and Modeling but thanx for asking ????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 02:49 PM~4579716
> *yes and you are the main star.
> *



[attachmentid=416485]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 03:50 PM~4579722
> *[attachmentid=416485]
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 01:50 PM~4579722
> *[attachmentid=416485]
> *


gabriel is gay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 03:51 PM~4579727
> *gabriel is gay
> *


You saying i'm gay?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 02:50 PM~4579722
> *[attachmentid=416485]
> *


hey i still got your cd had to make more some other people wanted a copy


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 02:49 PM~4579716
> *yes and you are the main star.
> *


hahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 01:51 PM~4579732
> *You saying i'm gay?
> *


some elsa said that  

Pat here is the pic of my ramp we just talked about


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, i appreciate that man. i sent you pm jus now. what side of town are you on?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 03:53 PM~4579745
> *some elsa said that
> *


So you speak for non-ball having tricks?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 02:53 PM~4579745
> *some elsa said that
> 
> Pat here is the pic of my ramp we just talked about
> *



:0 




its all bent up, can u still use it?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 01:54 PM~4579751
> *:0
> its all bent up, can u still use it?
> *


nope going to get a new one this week :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes I model....ask Dual lol!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 02:44 PM~4579692
> *how the photos doing Dual????
> *


its been slow...need more equipment and projects...got one in the future but its not a lowlow going rockabilly with a chopped top bomb and tatted up rocker chick


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:58 PM~4579765
> *Yes I model....ask Dual lol!!!!!
> *


ooohhhhhyyyyyyeeeeaaaahh!!! But I was helping and homie John was the shutterbug


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 02:59 PM~4579766
> *its been slow...need more equipment and projects...got one in the future but its not a lowlow  going rockabilly with a chopped top bomb and tatted up rocker chick
> *


right on..that's cool...I have 3 more shoots to do by the end of Jan for Street Customs......hey..I'm heading to Hawaii for some shoots next month.....wooooo hooooooooo, can't wait......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 03:02 PM~4579786
> *right on..that's cool...I have 3 more shoots to do by the end of Jan for Street Customs......hey..I'm heading to Hawaii for some shoots next month.....wooooo hooooooooo, can't wait......
> *


Hijole....I am still trying to play with the camera and get good at it. I dont know what you different but I am not getting the same kinda shots as you off of the same camera.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:58 PM~4579765
> *Yes I model....ask Dual lol!!!!!
> *


pues aver los pics...I might need a couple girls when I go over there


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 03:03 PM~4579792
> *pues aver los pics...I might need a couple girls when I go over there
> *


Id post em, they on a disk in the truck, pero cant claim em so let Juanito do it...or if you go back several pages u might see the few he posted


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2006, 03:14 PM~4555202
> *[attachmentid=411603]
> [attachmentid=411602]
> [attachmentid=411600]
> ...


ahh here they are


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good evening.....whats new?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dual I had fun last time but the pic taht WAS on your wallpaper was cool cuz it's sexy but mysterious (kinda) lol!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:06 PM~4579812
> *Dual I had fun last time but the pic taht WAS on your wallpaper was cool cuz it's sexy but mysterious (kinda) lol!!!!
> *


imma put u on my wallpaper


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:06 PM~4579812
> *Dual I had fun last time but the pic taht WAS on your wallpaper was cool cuz it's sexy but mysterious (kinda) lol!!!!
> *


What you mean WAS??? 
ahhhh damn lil birdies!! yeah and that was an accident!!! hey can i post that being that I did take that one?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are a few I just did a couple weeks ago.......the actual shots are clear and colorful as hell...but I messed with these...adding a little glow...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 04:09 PM~4579828
> *here are a few I just did a couple weeks ago.......the actual shots are clear and colorful as hell...but I messed with these...adding a little glow...... :biggrin:
> *


email me the good ones.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 03:09 PM~4579828
> *here are a few I just did a couple weeks ago.......the actual shots are clear and colorful as hell...but I messed with these...adding a little glow...... :biggrin:
> *



Show OFF!! hahaha thats cool


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:10 PM~4579836
> *email me the good ones.
> *


good ones???she's a nice girl......her first ever shoot..hehehe....she's actually a make up artist and got hit up by a few other mags and she didn't want to....thanks to Nasty84....she did it......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 04:12 PM~4579850
> *good ones???she's a nice girl......her first ever shoot..hehehe....she's actually a make up artist and got hit up by a few other mags and she didn't want to....thanks to Nasty84....she did it......
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 03:10 PM~4579840
> *Show OFF!!  hahaha thats cool
> *


hehehe..I'll take that as a compliment...actually..I really liked the way they came out......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 03:13 PM~4579857
> *hehehe..I'll take that as a compliment...actually..I really liked the way they came out......
> *


me too big props :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 03:14 PM~4579864
> *me too big props :thumbsup:
> *


thanks......


soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Sancha...whatcha say...a shoot when I head to H town?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea for Duals question yea you can andfor toro's uestion sure but you have to contact my mgrs first


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: sic713, impalastyle, Sancha84, EX214GIRL, chevylo97, DJLATIN, H-ToWnBlue00, Death Dealer, WitchBlade_TE, Lord Goofy, latinkustoms4ever


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:10 PM~4579836
> *email me the good ones.
> *


whats up? hey i need a shit load of that tejano music you got. I'll send youn a pack of 50 blanks so you burn them for me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 9 2006, 04:17 PM~4579885
> *whats up? hey i need a shit load of that tejano music you got. I'll send youn a pack of 50 blanks so you burn them for me.
> *


that's cool. come over this sunday and pick the ones you want. bring your rap stuff also.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:17 PM~4579883
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: sic713, impalastyle, Sancha84, EX214GIRL, chevylo97, DJLATIN, H-ToWnBlue00, Death Dealer, WitchBlade_TE, Lord Goofy, latinkustoms4ever
> *




theres alotta fools in here right now.


wheres that sausage lover lonestar?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 03:18 PM~4579895
> *theres alotta fools in here right now.
> wheres that sausage lover lonestar?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 04:18 PM~4579895
> *theres alotta fools in here right now.
> wheres that sausage lover lonestar?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 04:17 PM~4579883
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: sic713, impalastyle, Sancha84, EX214GIRL, chevylo97, DJLATIN, H-ToWnBlue00, Death Dealer, WitchBlade_TE, Lord Goofy, latinkustoms4ever
> *


Whats up sic...hows the new project rolling along? I just sent a shit load of stuff out of town. I hope to get them back here soon.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:18 PM~4579894
> *that's cool.  come over this sunday and pick the ones you want.  bring your rap stuff also.
> *


awww what about me ill bring my cds and get you what you need


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

who's 64?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:18 PM~4579894
> *that's cool.  come over this sunday and pick the ones you want.  bring your rap stuff also.
> *


will do. I'll bring all the cds i have.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 03:09 PM~4579828
> *here are a few I just did a couple weeks ago.......the actual shots are clear and colorful as hell...but I messed with these...adding a little glow...... :biggrin:
> *


cool pics. pretty girl.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 03:20 PM~4579919
> *who's 64?
> *




mine? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 04:19 PM~4579912
> *awww what about me ill bring my cds and get you what you need
> *


1 trade for 1 trade. :biggrin: i'm getting the promo only from a homeboy from early summer last year til now. what else do you have?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2006, 04:20 PM~4579927
> *cool pics. pretty girl.
> *


yuppers! :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:21 PM~4579934
> *1 trade for 1 trade.  :biggrin:  i'm getting the promo only from a homeboy from early summer last year til now.  what else do you have?
> *


well what do you need


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 04:22 PM~4579948
> *well what do you need
> *


don't really know. have a shitload of music coming in and getting hookups from other dj's as of late. i'd have to see what you have. something i lack in is norteno stuff.


----------



## Virgin Surgeon (Dec 13, 2005)

wheres the cookies and shit?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

OK what is everyone talking about?????


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

Like always, it's me just saying what's up? Don't forget hit me up on myspace! love ya! 
-Dani-


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll go get the shit myself!!!<<<<<lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 9 2006, 02:19 PM~4579907
> *Whats up sic...hows the new project rolling along? I just sent a shit load of stuff out of town. I hope to get them back here soon.
> *


its coming along... already got all my paint.. jst gotta finish my body mods... but im stalling.. i always cum up wit ideals at da last minute so im waiting a lil bit.. im thinking about a air cylinder....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:24 PM~4579958
> *don't really know.  have a shitload of music coming in and getting hookups from other dj's as of late.  i'd have to see what you have.  something i lack in is norteno stuff.
> *


I got the good Norteno stuff  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 04:26 PM~4579981
> *I got the good Norteno stuff  :biggrin:
> *


hook it up chilanga. :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dual where'd you go??? i thought youleft me forever lol!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 02:18 PM~4579895
> *theres alotta fools in here right now.
> wheres that sausage lover lonestar?
> *


eating a sausage :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:27 PM~4579988
> *hook it up chilanga.  :biggrin:
> *


that's Hny, fool! :roflmao: mi gente son de Monterrey, Nuevo Leon :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: sic713, EX214GIRL, Toro, DJLATIN, impalastyle, hataproof, rabbit, latinkustoms4ever, Sancha84, chevylo97, WitchBlade_TE, Dualhex02, Death Dealer, JUSTDEEZ, H-ToWnBlue00


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN there's a shit load of people in here


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:24 PM~4579958
> *don't really know.  have a shitload of music coming in and getting hookups from other dj's as of late.  i'd have to see what you have.  something i lack in is norteno stuff.
> *


i can got a home boy that keeps up on that he knows it all


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 04:27 PM~4579993
> *that's Hny, fool! :roflmao: mi gente son de Monterrey, Nuevo Leon :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah. lol. forgot.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 04:27 PM~4579996
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN there's a shit load of people in here
> *


fo shizzle my nizzle :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:27 PM~4579990
> *Dual where'd you go??? i thought youleft me forever lol!!!!
> *


aqui estoy I aint leaving ya...damn dualhex withdrawals are a muthafuka huh?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 03:26 PM~4579981
> *I got the good Norteno stuff  :biggrin:
> *


its from dallas lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 02:27 PM~4579993
> *that's Hny, fool! :roflmao: mi gente son de Monterrey, Nuevo Leon :biggrin:
> *


 Puebla !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 04:28 PM~4580001
> *i can got a home boy that keeps up on that he knows it all
> *


that's cool. got some from snyper99 last week. don't need or would even play banda though. that's probably the only type of music i don't have nor need.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:28 PM~4580002
> *oh yeah.  lol.  forgot.
> *


 you going to go to GO TEJANO day at the Rodeo this year? Line up is *Ramon Ayala and Jay Perez* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 02:28 PM~4580005
> *fo shizzle my nizzle :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 04:29 PM~4580014
> *its from dallas lol
> *


shut up ex214guy :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 04:28 PM~4580005
> *fo shizzle my nizzle :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


i got to get steve the estrella cd so that i can get my flick of king kong


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:29 PM~4580018
> *that's cool.  got some from snyper99 last week.  don't need or would even play banda though.  that's probably the only type of music i don't have nor need.
> *


i got some cuz it comes with the promo only


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:31 PM~4580031
> *i got to get steve the estrella cd so that i can get my flick of king kong
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:16 PM~4579873
> *Yea for Duals question yea you can andfor toro's uestion sure but you have to contact my mgrs first
> *


ok this is a web friendly version and hope ya like it.

[attachmentid=416525]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 04:29 PM~4580019
> *  you going to go to GO TEJANO day at the Rodeo this year?  Line up is Ramon Ayala and Jay Perez  :0  :biggrin:
> *


OH HELL YEAH. you know it brah. va aver chingos de rucas


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:32 PM~4580039
> *OH HELL YEAH.  you know it brah.  va aver chingos de rucas
> *


Y las jovencitas?!? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 04:31 PM~4580036
> *ok this is a web friendly version and hope ya like it.
> 
> [attachmentid=416525]
> *


handful.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:32 PM~4580039
> *OH HELL YEAH.  you know it brah.  va aver chingos de rucas
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 03:30 PM~4580027
> *shut up ex214guy :uh: :roflmao:
> *


your the ex .... im 713 till i die


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 04:33 PM~4580048
> *your the ex .... im 713 till i die
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2006, 03:20 PM~4579927
> *cool pics. pretty girl.
> *


thanks Ojos De Miel


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 04:31 PM~4580034
> *i got some cuz it comes with the promo only
> *


true, i get some from dj cubanito. all of them end up in boxes. will ebay later.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2006, 04:33 PM~4580055
> *thanks Ojos De Mielda
> *


that's just wrong! :roflmao: :roflmao:








j/k :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

this 1 look better :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 04:34 PM~4580062
> *that's just wrong! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:34 PM~4580070
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

i see the pics travel fast!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

OMG!!! who is that gurl lol<<<<<<<


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:16 PM~4579873
> *Yea for Duals question yea you can andfor toro's uestion sure but you have to contact my mgrs first
> *


ahhhhh...don't say managers....hehehehehheeh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 04:34 PM~4580063
> *this 1 look better
> *


dang pobre vato that gets a chupilupy from her. look at that spike


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:35 PM~4580077
> *OMG!!!  who is that gurl lol<<<<<<<
> *


you can meet her if you want lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:35 PM~4580085
> *dang pobre vato that gets a chupilupy from her.  look at that spike
> *


a little pain goes a longgggggggggggggggg way


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

how about this one?
[attachmentid=416531]


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:35 PM~4580085
> *dang pobre vato that gets a chupilupy from her.  look at that spike
> *


hey latin i got your twin in a video i shot a toc bar ill show you on sunday if i go over he look s just like you ask big john


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn...I'm the only West Coast fucer up here...hehehehehh


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

OK Dual you can stop already I am turning red!!!! But thankx for the publicity mike is not going to like this lol!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:39 PM~4580116
> *OK Dual you can stop already I am turning red!!!! But thankx for the publicity mike is not going to like this lol!!!!
> *


keep going keep going


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 04:38 PM~4580106
> *how about this one?
> [attachmentid=416531]
> *


i'll be back.....


*going to walk this off*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:39 PM~4580116
> *OK Dual you can stop already I am turning red!!!! But thankx for the publicity mike is not going to like this lol!!!!
> *


Sorry I got a little overzealous. My bad shall i delete?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 04:39 PM~4580111
> *hey latin i got your twin in a video i shot a toc bar ill show you on sunday if i go over he look s just like you ask big john
> *


ask him if he's the one that killed someone in florida last time i got locked up :twak:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

omg you're gonna walk what off?? Should you even be that excited come on now <<<<BLushing big time


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:41 PM~4580130
> *omg you're gonna walk what off?? Should you even be that excited come on now <<<<BLushing big time
> *


hehehe....I just got back from my walk...hehehehe


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:40 PM~4580120
> *i'll be back.....
> *going to walk this off*
> *


Imagine me...she was there in the flesh!! not in pics online!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 04:41 PM~4580130
> *omg you're gonna walk what off?? Should you even be that excited come on now <<<<BLushing big time
> *


a fart, i didn't want to cut it in the office.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Funny lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 04:43 PM~4580142
> *Imagine me...she was there in the flesh!! not in pics online!!
> *


did you have a hidden camera in the restroom? lol


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Lets hope he didn't


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 04:26 PM~4579979
> *its coming along... already got all my paint.. jst gotta finish my body mods... but im stalling.. i always cum up wit ideals at da last minute so im waiting a lil bit.. im thinking about a air cylinder....
> *


Im doing something new to the new bike too. 

Gotta go, more customers showing up!

p.s. anyone whos looking for a good generator for about 250 bucks pm me. i have one here at my store.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:44 PM~4580150
> *did you have a hidden camera in the restroom?  lol
> *


HEY!!!

Great Idea!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 04:44 PM~4580156
> *Lets hope he didn't
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 9 2006, 03:44 PM~4580159
> *Im doing something new to the new bike too.
> 
> Gotta go, more customers showing up!
> ...


Any desert eagle .50 s?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 02:29 PM~4580019
> *  you going to go to GO TEJANO day at the Rodeo this year?  Line up is Ramon Ayala and Jay Perez  :0  :biggrin:
> *



hell yaeh!!

Anyone want to go to HRLS cookoff let know I can get tickets for BIG Bertha tent.
For more go to www.bigberthalosamigos.org


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here's another one you can walk off to...heheheheee.....hope you got your comfortable sneakers on DJLATIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 04:45 PM~4580162
> *HEY!!!
> 
> Great Idea!!
> ...


brb...going to post these pics in my Latinas Galore topic.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 02:31 PM~4580036
> *ok this is a web friendly version and hope ya like it.
> 
> [attachmentid=416525]
> *


were are the nudy pics :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 02:43 PM~4580142
> *Imagine me...she was there in the flesh!! not in pics online!!
> *


did u wash ur sheets afterwards :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 03:47 PM~4580185
> *were are the nudy pics :biggrin:
> *


private collection :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

uhhh no sir maybe next time lol!!!!!!!1 NOT


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 03:46 PM~4580174
> *hell yaeh!!
> 
> Anyone want to go to HRLS cookoff let know I can get tickets for BIG Bertha tent.
> ...


i might dj at the cook off 4 one of the cook off teams not sure yet if i want to do it


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

if there is a cook off i wanna go


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:48 PM~4580201
> *uhhh no sir maybe next time lol!!!!!!!1 NOT
> *


ok u said ahahahah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:48 PM~4580201
> *uhhh no sir maybe next time lol!!!!!!!1 NOT
> *


hey tina... there someone on here who thinks your a hoochie....its a female


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea it figures cuz she aint typing on the forums anymore


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:50 PM~4580227
> *hey tina... there someone on here who thinks your a hoochie....its a female
> *


I used my deductive reasoning skills and its either _____________ or ___________


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 04:51 PM~4580234
> *Yea it figures cuz she aint typing on the forums anymore
> *


 :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1020&p=4580224&


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

WELL SINCE THESE HOES AINT RIGHT, POST UP !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 02:48 PM~4580207
> *i might dj at the cook off 4 one of the cook off teams not sure yet if i want to do it
> *


which one?
I can get tickets for the Big Bertha and Los Pistoleros


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 03:49 PM~4580216
> *if there is a cook off i wanna go
> *


cool we will have a lil party at the cook off lord hex can take care of the pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:49 PM~4580216
> *if there is a cook off i wanna go
> *


There is one jan 20 & 21 at the San Jancito courthouse on wallisville


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 02:51 PM~4580234
> *Yea it figures cuz she aint typing on the forums anymore
> *


i guess it jealosy.. ill tell u wat all happened when i see u ... haters..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 03:53 PM~4580259
> *cool we will have a lil party at the cook off lord hex can take care of the pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chingao...Lord, dual, Hex, DH02, hahaha hey does any of this talk mean food and music ? if so i am down!! :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 03:52 PM~4580246
> *which one?
> I can get tickets for the Big Bertha and Los Pistoleros
> *


is there one that goes by texas outlaws


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 03:54 PM~4580265
> *i guess it jealosy.. ill tell u wat all happened when i see u ... haters..
> *


What you talking about Obscuridad?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

darkness tell me now


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 02:48 PM~4580198
> *private collection  :biggrin:
> *


share carbron :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a few pics from the past... btw, where has hollywood been lately?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 03:27 PM~4579993
> *that's Hny, fool! :roflmao: mi gente son de Monterrey, Nuevo Leon :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and *1 Anonymous* Users)
7 Members: DJLATIN, impalastyle, latinkustoms4ever, PROVOK, chevylo97, hataproof, Dualhex02


:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 03:29 PM~4580019
> *  you going to go to GO TEJANO day at the Rodeo this year?  Line up is Ramon Ayala and Jay Perez  :0  :biggrin:
> *


heard bout it on the radio this morning. should be a good show.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:00 PM~4580314
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: DJLATIN, impalastyle, latinkustoms4ever, PROVOK, chevylo97, hataproof, Dualhex02
> :scrutinize:
> *




who could that be :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 03:34 PM~4580062
> *that's just wrong! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


YOU BITCH!!!!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:43 PM~4580143
> *a fart, i didn't want to cut it in the office.
> *


 :barf: :burn: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SKEET SKEET SKEET MOTHER FUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

SOMEONE TALK.. IM FUCKIN BORED..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2006, 05:09 PM~4580383
> *SKEET SKEET SKEET MOTHER FUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> SOMEONE TALK.. IM FUCKIN BORED..
> *


i got to get to work mang. peace and enjoy your b'day.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 04:45 PM~4580170
> *Any desert eagle .50 s?
> *


Not at my store. We have some at the stores in south houston. One of them are gold plated.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 9 2006, 04:13 PM~4580412
> *Not at my store. We have some at the stores in south houston. One of them are gold plated.
> *


how much skrilla?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 9 2006, 04:13 PM~4580412
> *Not at my store. We have some at the stores in south houston. One of them are gold plated.
> *



wut u want one of those for?? i got one in the gun safe and its too big for anything practical.


it makes a nice big boom though :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i like that blue caddy in the background in the last pic.. 
any more pics of that thing?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 05:13 PM~4580418
> *how much skrilla?
> *


i think there asking somewhere around 700 bucks.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 04:14 PM~4580421
> *wut u want one of those for??  i got one in the gun safe and its too big for anything practical.
> it makes a nice big boom though :biggrin:
> *


Exactly :biggrin: Plus I pretend I am an agent in the Matrix with it ahhahahahah


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 04:46 PM~4580174
> *hell yaeh!!
> 
> Anyone want to go to HRLS cookoff let know I can get tickets for BIG Bertha tent.
> ...


hook it up Dave! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 04:17 PM~4580445
> *Exactly :biggrin:  Plus I pretend I am an agent in the Matrix with it ahhahahahah
> *



fool. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 9 2006, 04:52 PM~4580244
> *WELL SINCE THESE HOES AINT RIGHT, POST UP !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2006, 05:01 PM~4580325
> *YOU BITCH!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

what some one said sp after auto zone on sat. night


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2006, 04:21 PM~4580467
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




its the peoples mod, wuzzup to cali :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 9 2006, 05:21 PM~4580467
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

man this topic was poppin for a moment there!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 04:21 PM~4580473
> *what some one said sp after auto zone on sat. night
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 03:17 PM~4580451
> *hook it up Dave! :biggrin:
> *



come on with it!! I did that for 9yrs b4 I got burn out


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

hey bathro oops i mean gina dam i mean dena you down to go to sp or what


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 04:32 PM~4580536
> *come on with it!! I did that for 9yrs b4 I got burn out
> *




we can tell :ugh: 








j/k


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever+Jan 9 2006, 05:32 PM~4580543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 05:32 PM~4580536
> *come on with it!! I did that for 9yrs b4 I got burn out
> *


let me know when and how much ... call me


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 03:33 PM~4580547
> *we can tell :ugh:
> j/k
> *


Fucker 

One too many briskets. I got to drop ## i'm close to border line diabetic


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 03:36 PM~4580564
> *let me know when and how much ... call me
> *


 ok


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 04:40 PM~4580616
> *Fucker
> 
> One too many briskets.  I got to drop ## i'm close to boarder line diabetic
> *




:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



the FNU membership isnt worth it bro :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 03:41 PM~4580624
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



I quit drinking coke. except with jack, Eating light a night(salad), having a mild healhty lunch, stated to work out, start to play softball again, Damn that a lot of work :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 04:47 PM~4580655
> *I quit drinking coke. except with jack,  Eating light a night(salad), having a mild healhty lunch, stated to work out, start to play softball again, Damn that a lot of work :uh:
> *


Dont diet, youll psych yourself out...change what you eat. At first when you lose weight, yo seem to plateau or gain...this is where you start exchanging fat for heavier muscle tissue. Gauge by how clothes fit.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 03:50 PM~4580682
> *Dont diet, youll psych yourself out...change what you eat.  At first when you lose weight, yo seem to plateau or gain...this is where you start exchanging fat for heavier muscle tissue.  Gauge by how clothes fit.
> *


doing some cadio and sit ups


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 03:47 PM~4580655
> *I quit drinking coke. except with jack,  Eating light a night(salad), having a mild healhty lunch, stated to work out, start to play softball again, Damn that a lot of work :uh:
> *


also slowly decreasing my beer intake :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 05:54 PM~4580727
> *also slowly decreasing my beer intake :angry:
> *


sux for you!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 04:00 PM~4580773
> *sux for you!
> *


switching back to liquor :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 05:54 PM~4580727
> *also slowly decreasing my beer intake :angry:
> *


didn't the doc say to cut beer out completely since it has sugars that will fk up your system? i'm not diabetic but was told to cut the fast food stuff since my triglyceride count was high. was hard to do since i'm single and didn't cook, but got use to eating salads and started cooking stuff. drinking mainly water with lemon juice and taking niacin pills plus prescribed tricor.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:02 PM~4580793
> *didn't the doc say to cut beer out completely since it has sugars that will fk up your system?  i'm not diabetic but was told to cut the fast food stuff since my triglyceride count was high.  was hard to do since i'm single and didn't cook, but got use to eating salads and started cooking stuff.  drinking mainly water with lemon juice and taking niacin pills plus prescribed tricor.
> *


a beer day kepts the doctor way


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 06:05 PM~4580821
> *a beer day kepts the doctor way
> *


let me know when you need the insulin shot. i know this mexican lady that will hook it up from Mexico.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 04:07 PM~4580840
> *let me know when you need the insulin shot.  i know this mexican lady that will hook it up from Mexico.
> *


not there yet.. I still have hope


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

<a href="http://www.dolliecrave.com"target=_blank>







</a>

to sic713 aka mike cato


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 04:54 PM~4580727
> *also slowly decreasing my beer intake :angry:
> *


yeah if you go too fast your body goes into withdrawals :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 04:21 PM~4580950
> *yeah if you go too fast your body goes into withdrawals  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 03:17 PM~4579534
> *Que onda, you already start the pr0n business?
> *


i want in i got my name already LONG-DONG-SILVERS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2006, 08:14 AM~4577749
> *You talkin bout my brother Los or some other Los?
> *


YO BRO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 04:52 PM~4580705
> *doing some cadio and sit ups
> *




im gettin my run on 5 days a week at bayland park, its right by my house and has a nice circle track. im tryin to get my pants to fit again cus its sux buyin new ones  

ya know, i didnt start gettin fat till about 2 years into my relationship with my girl. her dad says its 'livin the good life' :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats up slim i see u almost on the bumper. when u test it again call me up i wanna see. and can u hit me up anyway i need to holla at ya boy marc i lost his number.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 06:29 PM~4581482
> *im gettin my run on 5 days a week at bayland park, its right by my house and has a nice circle track.  im tryin to get my pants to fit again cus its sux buyin new ones
> 
> ya know, i didnt start gettin fat till about 2 years into my relationship with my girl.  her dad says its 'livin the good life' :uh:
> *


Actually I dont mind having to buy new pants when its cause the old ones are too loose instead of too tight. I was happy as fuck to get rid of my size 42s for the 38s and I am planning on losing more in '06!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I just want a Bud-Light.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP BOILER SO ARE YOU GOING TO BE READY NEXT WEEK


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 9 2006, 12:05 PM~4579151
> *damn!!
> so happy to hear from you long time i know did you know im in Cali??
> So many fucking lowlows over hurr Im gonna post pictures within a week of a couple of "FRIENDS"    cars hijo i was gonna say something but i would have got in to a shit of trouble !!!
> ...


damn!! girl how u end up all the way overthere, MUST B NICE!! :0 , yeah post sum pics from there. that s good u got friends, but no benefits right? :biggrin: pm ur phone..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 9 2006, 07:52 PM~4582301
> *WHAT'S UP BOILER SO ARE YOU GOING TO BE READY NEXT WEEK
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE!! OFCOURSE I'B READY , I THINK :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2006, 02:29 PM~4580019
> *  you going to go to GO TEJANO day at the Rodeo this year?  Line up is Ramon Ayala and Jay Perez  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ramon Ayala and Jay Perez


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 9 2006, 10:17 PM~4582395
> *Ramon Ayala and Jay Perez
> *


Boiler I have some chrome cce pumps if your interested let me know........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN ITS QUIET


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

liv4lacs how much you asking for your cce pumps?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 09:50 PM~4582580
> *Boiler I have some chrome cce pumps if your interested let me know........ :biggrin:
> *





baller.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hataproof+Jan 9 2006, 10:58 PM~4582633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get my text yesterday :biggrin: ?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 09:04 PM~4582664
> *PM me all offers.... I'll get pics. One is a #9 and the other is a #11....
> *



BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

what up fellas ya'll too quiet


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 09:04 PM~4582664
> *PM me all offers.... I'll get pics. One is a #9 and the other is a #11....
> 
> Did you get my text yesterday :biggrin: ?
> *


 Brian u still have the white rag?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 9 2006, 09:09 PM~4582702
> *WHATS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND
> *


Mayne it only MONDAY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 11:10 PM~4582703
> *Brian u still have the white rag?
> *


 :dunno: tha baby cadillac convertible???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SHIT MY BAD IM ALREADY THINKING BOUT THE WEEKEND


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 09:11 PM~4582725
> *:dunno: tha baby cadillac convertible???
> *


YES


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 10:04 PM~4582664
> *PM me all offers.... I'll get pics. One is a #9 and the other is a #11....
> 
> Did you get my text yesterday :biggrin: ?
> *



u's a foo', who sends you those :biggrin: 























p.s., baller


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 9 2006, 10:12 PM~4582726
> *SHIT MY BAD IM ALREADY THINKING BOUT THE WEEKEND
> *




shit, you and me both homeboy.


might be bringin the 'new' car home this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Jan 9 2006, 11:14 PM~4582755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sold that car 3 years ago  $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 09:16 PM~4582769
> *  :cheesy:
> sold that car 3 years ago   $$$$ :biggrin:
> *


That what i taught :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 10:16 PM~4582769
> *  :cheesy:
> sold that car 3 years ago   $$$$ :biggrin:
> *




ur new name is MONEY BAGS :cheesy:






and where the hell is kenny :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 11:16 PM~4582762
> *shit, you and me both homeboy.
> might be bringin the 'new' car home this weekend :biggrin:
> *


you too............ I found another toy today


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 10:18 PM~4582785
> *and where the hell is kenny :uh:
> *


he is on a trip down to Corpus....said he was on a mission :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 10:19 PM~4582791
> *you too............ I found another toy today
> *





see what i mean, how do u floss so hard :cheesy: 




theres money in asphalt i say


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 11:18 PM~4582785
> *ur new name is MONEY BAGS :cheesy:
> and where the hell is kenny :uh:
> *


who cares :uh: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 10:23 PM~4582811
> *he is on a trip down to Corpus....said he was on a mission :0
> *



:0 i assume he still has the ragtop right?






:scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 09:23 PM~4582811
> *he is on a trip down to Corpus....said he was on a mission :0
> *


Did he go visit Fabian?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 11:23 PM~4582813
> *see what i mean, how do u floss so hard :cheesy:
> theres money in asphalt i say
> *


<------- my new toy :cheesy:
















j/k


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 10:24 PM~4582821
> *:0  i assume he still has the ragtop right?
> :scrutinize:
> *


he sold it to by 5 fleetwoods :around:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 10:24 PM~4582816
> *who cares :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



is there something more than friendship goin on between you two?


:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 10:25 PM~4582833
> *he sold it to by 5 fleetwoods :around:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I NEED A CADDY DROP TOP


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 09:25 PM~4582830
> *<------- my new toy :cheesy:
> *



He is slangin tar :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 10:27 PM~4582846
> *He is slangin tar :biggrin:
> *




what kinda tar, thats the question??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IM GONNA CUT THE TOP OFF MY 79 COUPE :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 11:25 PM~4582833
> *he sold it to by 5 fleetwoods :around:
> *


if i sold 2 of my fleetwood coupes I could buy kennys car and have money left over


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone interested in a 69 impala convertible. pm me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 9 2006, 11:28 PM~4582853
> *IM GONNA CUT THE TOP OFF MY 79 COUPE :biggrin:
> *


dont do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 10:28 PM~4582857
> *if i sold 2 of my fleetwood coupes I could buy kennys car and have money left over
> *


balling out of control


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 9 2006, 10:28 PM~4582853
> *IM GONNA CUT THE TOP OFF MY 79 COUPE :biggrin:
> *



i dont recommend that.


:biggrin: 





> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 10:28 PM
> QUOTE(texasgold @ Jan 9 2006, 11:25 PM)
> he sold it to by 5 fleetwoods
> 
> ...



money here, money there.



baller.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

tell me brain, wuts the secret to ballin outta control? 


i NEED to know. now.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 10:29 PM~4582872
> *dont do it!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHY NOT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 11:30 PM~4582877
> *balling out of control
> *


what can i say the japs pay well


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 09:31 PM~4582886
> *tell me brain, wuts the secret to ballin outta control?
> i NEED to know.  now.
> *



Tell us all ole wise one


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 10:25 PM~4582827
> *Did he go visit Fabian?
> *


now y would he go do that 4 oh 4 sum bubbles


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 11:31 PM~4582886
> *tell me brain, wuts the secret to ballin outta control?
> i NEED to know.  now.
> *


I have alot of cars... but little cash  all my loot is tied up in all these turds. But when i finish a few ask me then :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 9 2006, 09:31 PM~4582892
> *WHY NOT
> *



IMO it will look ugly, i'd put a 42" moon roof


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 9 2006, 11:32 PM~4582902
> *now y would he go do that 4 oh 4 sum bubbles
> *


For some milk bubbles :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

MOONROOF IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 10:33 PM~4582908
> *I have alot of cars... but little cash  all my loot is tied up in all these turds. But when i finish a few ask me then :biggrin:
> *





since kenny is not here, i will post this in his honor: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 10:36 PM~4582934
> *since kenny is not here, i will post this in his honor:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: five smilie salute


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 9 2006, 09:35 PM~4582933
> *MOONROOF IT IS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 10:36 PM~4582940
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: five smilie salute
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 10:36 PM~4582940
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: five smilie salute
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 09:36 PM~4582940
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: five smilie salute
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fools. im gonna call his ass tomorrow. hes got some stuff i need.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 11:37 PM~4582953
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2006, 10:37 PM~4582953
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 11:39 PM~4582967
> *fools.  im gonna call his ass tomorrow.  hes got some stuff i need.
> *


you need to call me and give me the scoop on your new toy :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 10:40 PM~4582973
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## COWABUNGA51 (Jan 9, 2006)

qvo!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 09:39 PM~4582971
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COWABUNGA51_@Jan 9 2006, 11:44 PM~4583012
> *qvo!
> *


lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

what up L H


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

NEW POST ON post your rides. TEXAS RIDES. CHECK IT OUT AND POST'EM UP.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 11:25 PM~4582833
> *he sold it to by 5 fleetwoods :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 11:40 PM~4582973
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*UPDATE!!!

*

[attachmentid=417393]

[attachmentid=417394]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day no choniez.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231980


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4584825


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 08:19 AM~4584804
> *Happy b'day no choniez.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231980
> *


thanks latin. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2006, 09:50 AM~4584871
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4584825
> *


se lo van a fregar en del rio :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 07:52 AM~4584721
> *:uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2006, 09:56 AM~4584896
> *thanks latin. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man i just dropped a foul smellin turd. must have been that taco cabana i ate last night :barf:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 09:02 AM~4584918
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2006, 11:28 PM~4582857
> *if i sold 2 of my fleetwood coupes I could buy kennys car and have money left over
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 09:19 AM~4584804
> *Happy b'day no choniez.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231980
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MONICA!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2006, 11:23 PM~4582811
> *he is on a trip down to Corpus....said he was on a mission :0
> *


he joined a church? :dunno:












:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 10 2006, 11:56 AM~4585471
> *he joined a church? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


Church's Chicken


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 12:08 PM~4585566
> *Church's Chicken
> *


well you know what they say ... if you're scared go to church ... texasgold said Kenny's on a mission ... so I guess the pressure of getting beat by a girl is getting to him ... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 10 2006, 12:11 PM~4585583
> *well you know what they say ... if you're scared go to church ... texasgold said Kenny's on a mission ... so I guess the pressure of getting beat by a girl is getting to him ...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


*ay buey! this is gonna be some serious stuff right thurr!!! the mudslinging has begun for 01/10/06* :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 11:12 AM~4585595
> *ay buey!  this is gonna be some serious stuff right thurr!!!  the mudslinging has begun for 01/10/06  :0  :0  :0
> *




but he's not here to respond


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 07:19 AM~4584804
> *Happy b'day no choniez.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=231980
> *


  Happy B day ......Monica....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 10 2006, 12:21 PM~4585648
> *but he's not here to respond
> *


That's what you think patty

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: _lone star_, hataproof, NIX CUSTOMS, impalastyle, Dualhex02


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 9 2006, 09:24 PM~4582821
> *:0  i assume he still has the ragtop right?
> :scrutinize:
> *


still have it. will be getting a makeover. my computer bit the dust need to get a new one.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 10 2006, 10:55 AM~4585459
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MONICA!
> *


THANKS GIRL!!!

now lets go celebrate!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 11:29 AM~4585703
> *  Happy B day ......Monica....
> *


thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2006, 11:31 AM~4585717
> *still have it. will be getting a makeover. my computer bit the dust need to get a new one.
> *





he is here....let the games begin :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Nix, Mr Caddy...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 11:52 AM~4585891
> *wuz up Nix, Mr Caddy...
> *


SUP PUTA :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2006, 10:54 AM~4585903
> *SUP PUTA :dunno:
> *


I heard youre the Grand King of Lowriding......... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 12:01 PM~4585959
> *I heard youre  the Grand King of Lowriding......... :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2006, 12:54 PM~4585903
> *SUP PUTA :dunno:
> *


Que onda primo!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 10 2006, 11:03 AM~4585975
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 12:04 PM~4585985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 10 2006, 01:03 PM~4585977
> *Que onda primo!
> *


que onda homie?


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=417620]

[attachmentid=417619]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 10 2006, 11:28 AM~4586155
> *:wave:
> *


Master Hex..................whut it dew!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

some euro club took the 610 loop as a cruise and they had over 250 cars .......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raser_x_@Jan 10 2006, 01:58 PM~4586356
> *some euro club took the 610 loop as a cruise and they had over 250 cars .......
> *


deja vu?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4459200


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

so it will not be the biggest cruise in h-town ......... they had the 610 block off for them too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raser_x_@Jan 10 2006, 02:03 PM~4586388
> *so it will not be the biggest cruise in h-town ......... they had the 610 block off for them too
> *


What makes you figure that? You contacted the vato setting it up to see how many rides there will be?


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

there is more euros then lowriders now in h-town that is how i know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raser_x_@Jan 10 2006, 02:17 PM~4586502
> *there is more euros then lowriders now in h-town that is how i know
> *


True, but that cancer will die out soon hopefully and then again maybe not since chinos and coconuts like to vrooom in those mierdas.


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

yes but the lowrider scene is dying out little by little


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raser_x_@Jan 10 2006, 02:17 PM~4586502
> *there is more euros then lowriders now in h-town that is how i know
> *


what do you consider euros...? or do you mean sport compacts?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raser_x_@Jan 10 2006, 02:21 PM~4586521
> *yes but the lowrider scene is dying out little by little
> *


what facts are you basing this on? If anything it has picked up. What was the last event you went to? You roll a lowrider or arroz?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 10 2006, 02:22 PM~4586527
> *what do you consider euros...? or do you mean sport compacts?
> *


Arroz


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 01:22 PM~4586528
> *what facts are you basing this on?  If anything it has picked up.  What was the last event you went to?  You roll a lowrider or arroz?
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

it would not mater just see an wait on who shows up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by raser_x_@Jan 10 2006, 02:26 PM~4586556
> *it would not mater just see an wait on who shows up
> *


I guess you don't roll anything. :dunno: 

I'm sure there will be a lot of lows and probably also people rolling stock cars/trucks with rims and probably some bagged trucks.


btw: what game are you trying to get back into?

"JUST TRYING TO GET BACK IN THE GAME ....................."


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ricardo is in the house!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 10 2006, 01:35 PM~4586618
> *ricardo is in the house!!!
> *







me?






well thats my first name


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 10 2006, 02:35 PM~4586618
> *ricardo is in the house!!!
> *


where's my mag? :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

otra vez... Im going to hand deliver yours...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 10 2006, 02:43 PM~4586670
> *otra vez... Im going to hand deliver yours...
> *


Sat nite, Autozone parking lot infront of show palace.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 01:41 PM~4586650
> *where's my hand job?  :angry:
> *






:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 12:42 PM~4586235
> *Master Hex..................whut it dew!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Wait is Master a promotion or demotion from Lord??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 10 2006, 12:57 PM~4586787
> *:ugh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 10 2006, 12:57 PM~4586781
> *Wait is Master a promotion or demotion from Lord??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up...Horacio


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 12:44 PM~4586683
> *Sat nite, Autozone parking lot infront of show palace.
> *


did anyone go last Saturday??..or was it a ghosttown.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 03:56 PM~4587312
> *did anyone go last Saturday??..or was it a ghosttown.....
> *


Don't know, think he meant this Saturday?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4563151


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 02:55 PM~4587296
> *Wuz up...Horacio
> *


sup goofy .......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jan 10 2006, 02:02 PM~4587385
> *sup goofy .......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just at work.....I need to roll by the shop..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 03:57 PM~4587323
> *
> *


why did you edit it?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 02:02 PM~4587381
> *Don't know, think he meant this Saturday?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4563151
> *


  Kool.....ill ride by and support..but them Soho laws dont play..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 02:06 PM~4587418
> *why did you edit it?
> *


dont want dena upset with me.... :biggrin: i dont fight with girls.. i jus bang em...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 04:07 PM~4587430
> *  Kool.....ill ride by and support..but them Soho laws dont play..
> *


True, arroz riders use to hang out in that parking lot infront of the USA Storage. Ended due to burning rubber and racing. As long as people keep it cool there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 04:09 PM~4587449
> *dont want dena upset with  me....  :biggrin: i dont fight with girls.. i jus bang em...
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 02:09 PM~4587455
> *True, arroz riders use to hang out in that parking lot infront of the USA Storage.  Ended due to burning rubber and racing.  As long as people keep it cool there wouldn't be a problem.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: puro spanish rice... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 04:11 PM~4587471
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  puro spanish rice... :biggrin:
> *


more like asian rice mixed with mexican arroz. those chavalios and their fartcans.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 02:16 PM~4587518
> *more like asian rice mixed with mexican arroz.  those chavalios and their fartcans.
> *


HOPE NONE OF YOUR FAMILIA FROM TACO TOWN CRUISE BY CAUSE ALL WE ARE GOING TO HEAR ALL NIGHT IS CARNIVAL MUSIC...."BOOM.. CHICKI.. BOOM" :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 04:18 PM~4587545
> *HOPE NONE OF YOUR FAMILIA FROM TACO TOWN CRUISE BY CAUSE ALL WE ARE GOING TO HEAR IS CARNIVAL MUSIC...."BOOM.. CHICKI.. BOOM"  :biggrin:
> *


Nope, my family is all in Deer Park and La Porte. You going to fly in some Spaniards or Storm Troopers to keep security?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 02:20 PM~4587559
> *Nope, my family is all in Deer Park and La Porte.  You going to fly in some Spaniards or Storm Troopers to keep security?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 04:21 PM~4587572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tell Princess Leiagh (sp?) I've been wanting to hit it since '76


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 02:23 PM~4587591
> *Tell Princess Leiagh (sp?) I've been wanting to hit it since '76
> *


NAH ILL HOOK U UP WITH CHEWBACCA... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 04:24 PM~4587602
> *NAH ILL HOOK U UP WITH CHEWBACCA... :biggrin:
> *


If that's the case, I'd rather go to Taco Town and find me a hairy ruca :burn:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

so who is all going to the "*UNITY* Cruise"???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=417786]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 02:26 PM~4587618
> *If that's the case, I'd rather go to Taco Town and find me a hairy ruca  :burn:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 10 2006, 02:26 PM~4587625
> *[attachmentid=417786]
> *


thanx for the Avi!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 03:28 PM~4587641
> *thanx for the Avi!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


umm you welcome i guess...i was expecting offense but you liked it?!? well I saw them at Fry's last night and thought youd like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 10 2006, 02:32 PM~4587675
> *umm you welcome i guess...i was expecting offense but you liked it?!?  well I saw them at Fry's last night and thought youd like that.  :biggrin:
> *


i bought all of them for my son for christmas....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 03:33 PM~4587685
> *i bought all of them for my son for christmas....
> *


ahh cool you in the know on the SW merchandise!! :biggrin: You SURE it was for your "son"? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

If you like POP you might enjoy this

Upcoming Events for Big Bertha Y Los Amigos

Jacinto City Cookoff 
January 20th & 21st 
at the Wallisville Court House 


Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo BBQ cookoff .
Thursday Feb 23rd Rick Trevino $20 per person
Friday Feb 24th The Hometown Boys $30 per person
Saturday Feb 25th Gary Hobbs $30 Person

www.bigberthalosamigos.org


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

That's quite steep for groups you could see at Bea's, BACKSTAGE, Desperado, etc.. for less than 10 bucks. Does it include free food?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2006, 03:16 PM~4588057
> *That's quite steep for groups you could see at Bea's, BACKSTAGE, Desperado, etc.. for less than 10 bucks.  Does it include free food?
> *



food until it runs out and drinks all night!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2006, 05:22 PM~4588108
> *food until it runs out and drinks all night!!!
> *


that's more like it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2006, 04:22 PM~4588108
> *food until it runs out and drinks all night!!!
> *


I like the sound of that :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2006, 03:22 PM~4588108
> *food until it runs out and drinks all night!!!
> *


Well untill 11pm thats when HLS&R shut downs all the parties


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2006, 05:37 PM~4588248
> *Well untill 11pm thats when HLS&R shut downs all the parties
> *


what time does it start? Gary Hobbs :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO AUTOZONE SATURDAY NIGTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

gates to the cookoff open at 4pm thrus...2pm friday...12pm sat...

entertainment begins at 7pm ish

Food begins to be served at 5:30 pm ish every night


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 10 2006, 05:46 PM~4588305
> *ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO AUTOZONE SATURDAY NIGTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'll be there hanging out. Down the road from the canton


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 10 2006, 05:46 PM~4588305
> *ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO AUTOZONE SATURDAY NIGTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 9 2006, 09:53 PM~4582306
> *damn!!  girl how u end up all the way overthere, MUST B NICE!!  :0 , yeah post sum pics from there. that s good u got friends, but no benefits right? :biggrin:  pm ur phone..
> *


hey you know how the game goes dont act a fool :nono: 
its nice over hurr but its always fucking cold !!!
well kit aver si no te pegan .... :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wassup. I got your PM.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

If you want to then your more than welcome to check it out. You said you wanted blue?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here u go nick.. hope u like.... :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=418126]


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 10 2006, 05:08 PM~4588782
> *hey you know how the game goes dont act a fool  :nono:
> its nice over hurr but its always fucking cold !!!
> well kit aver si no te pegan ....  :0
> *



Cold in cali??? r u in norther cali?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2006, 08:42 PM~4589993
> *Cold in cali??? r u in norther cali?
> *





shit bro, it gets cold anywhere in cali at night!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WASSSSUPPPP


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

boiler when we going to work on the monte call i got sum ideas for it


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

SSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WASUP VICTOR


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jan 10 2006, 10:22 PM~4590318
> *SSSSSSSLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


slimalmostonthabumperrrrrr


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 10 2006, 03:46 PM~4588305
> *ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO AUTOZONE SATURDAY NIGTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I B THERE   LOLOWS WITH 13'' AND 14'' SPOKES PARK IN FRONT, 20'' AND UP PARK IN THE BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 10 2006, 05:08 PM~4588782
> *hey you know how the game goes dont act a fool  :nono:
> its nice over hurr but its always fucking cold !!!
> well kit aver si no te pegan ....  :0
> *


no me pegan, i got permit, even to go to the SP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2006, 08:19 PM~4590293
> *boiler when we going to work on the monte call i got sum ideas for it
> *


cool homie,I need ur battery tester


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jan 10 2006, 08:23 PM~4590325
> *WASUP VICTOR
> *


wus up CARLOS, r u going sat night 2 the autozone? :uh: oh i forgot u only cruise on weekdays :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2006, 10:26 PM~4590344
> *I B THERE    LOLOWS WITH  13'' AND 14'' SPOKES PARK IN FRONT, 20'' AND UP PARK IN THE BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2006, 09:23 PM~4590766
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

SUP 2 EVERYONE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2006, 10:35 PM~4590394
> *cool homie,I need ur battery tester
> *


ok but it aint the batteries you pumps losing press somewhere and i think i know where


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*THE UNITY CRUISE ROUTE HAS EXTENDED ADDITIONAL MILES.

THE CRUISE WILL TRAVEL FROM 610 OVER TO 288

AND WILL TRAVEL INTO THE THIRD WARD VACINITY!

THE FINAL DESTINATION WILL BE AT THE GRAND OPENING OF SF2 @

45N/GREENS RD.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2006, 12:47 AM~4591330
> *:uh:
> *


ditto


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 08:31 AM~4592657
> *ditto
> *




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 10:42 AM~4592983
> *:uh:
> *


<s>ditto</s>


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 09:31 AM~4592657
> *ditto
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LATIN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh yea, happy birfday pops!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Gracias


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 10:02 AM~4593111
> *Gracias
> *


well atleast it wasn't a bald beaver, that would have been wierd :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 10:02 AM~4593111
> *Gracias
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Happy B Day ...DJ Satin...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 11 2006, 11:48 AM~4593449
> *Happy B Day ...DJ Satin...... :biggrin:
> *


Thank you O-be Juan Can No-Flee :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Feliz Cumpleaños DJ







!!!
So whut it dew?


PARTY







TIME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 11 2006, 12:04 PM~4593558
> *Feliz Cumpleaños DJ
> 
> 
> ...


Saturday night. Going to check out some Breasts and Hatchetwounds at Show Palace.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 11:05 AM~4593565
> *Saturday night.  Going to check out some Breasts and Hatchetwounds at Show Palace.
> *


Orale that sounds like a plan. Ojala que I get paid by then!! Boobies yay!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2006, 07:32 PM~4589432
> *here u go nick.. hope u like.... :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=418126]
> *


THAT IS THE DUDE i BOUGHT MY CAPRICE FROM. hE USED TO BE IN OUR STYLE C.C. BUT JUMPED TO MAJESTICS.ALSO HAS THAT PINK CADDY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2006, 12:20 PM~4593655
> *THAT IS THE DUDE i BOUGHT MY CAPRICE FROM. hE USED TO BE IN OUR STYLE C.C. BUT JUMPED TO MAJESTICS.ALSO HAS THAT PINK CADDY
> *


The pink caddy off of allen genoa in that corner neighborhood?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 11:20 AM~4593664
> *The pink caddy off of allen genoa in that corner neighborhood?
> *


NO THAT CADDY NEXT TO HIS CAPRICE IN THA PICTURE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2006, 12:24 PM~4593685
> *NO THAT CADDY NEXT TO HIS CAPRICE IN THA PICTURE.
> *


oh ok, saw a solid pink 80's caddy parked over there. wrong one then.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2006, 12:01 PM~4585959
> *I heard youre  the Grand King of Lowriding......... :biggrin:
> *


The "GRAND KING " is in tha house. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup Everyone!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 11:05 AM~4593565
> *Saturday night.  Going to check out some Breasts and Hatchetwounds at Show Palace.
> *


that is such a nasty word.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 10 2006, 04:46 PM~4588305
> *ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO AUTOZONE SATURDAY NIGTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Chosen Few will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 11 2006, 11:34 AM~4593739
> *that is such a nasty word.
> *




worse than the "C" word?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2006, 10:35 AM~4593743
> *Chosen Few will be there :thumbsup:
> *


Houston Stylez will be there


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 11 2006, 11:36 AM~4593752
> *Houston Stylez will be there
> *


SUP LOS


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

chillin arent you supposed to be workin


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

dont be lying jr. :cheesy:


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

where is "chosen few" going?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> dont be lying jr. :cheesy:
> [/quote
> sHUT YO MOUF :buttkick:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by civicgurl_@Jan 11 2006, 11:43 AM~4593794
> *where is "chosen few" going?
> *


AUTO ZONE IN FRONT OF SHOW PALACE. WHERE U AT?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by civicgurl_@Jan 11 2006, 10:43 AM~4593794
> *where is "chosen few" going?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

where we going?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 11 2006, 11:44 AM~4593805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOW MANY LOLOS YALL TAKIN?


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

oh for what? i am at home fool! i got a job at San augustine clinic maybe most likely.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2006, 10:45 AM~4593810
> *HOW MANY LOLOS YALL TAKIN?
> *


um dunno yet might take mine she needs a night out on the town lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 11 2006, 12:29 PM~4593710
> *Sup Everyone!
> *


Hey short, won't be able to go by your crib. Family thing going on tonight for the b'day. Will go tomorrow.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by civicgurl_@Jan 11 2006, 11:46 AM~4593815
> *oh for what? i am at home fool! i got a job at San augustine clinic maybe  most likely.
> *


PEOLPE ARE SUPPOSED TO GO OUT THERE AND CHILL , BUT WE'LL SEE WHO'S REALY DOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 11 2006, 12:34 PM~4593739
> *that is such a nasty word.
> *


Man on the boat? :dunno:


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

:twak: is WAP aKa HAP going?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

The "GRAND KING"has left the building. laterz :wave:


----------



## civicgurl (Dec 31, 2005)

just let me know what time... i'll go. i got bigger rims than pete so he better not be trying to talk shit leter


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2006, 10:50 AM~4593839
> *The "GRAND KING"has left the building. laterz :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 11:36 AM~4593747
> *worse than the "C" word?
> *


i think so. there is another word that i hate but i cant remember what it is. im gettin old.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 11:47 AM~4593829
> *Man on the boat?  :dunno:
> *


 :around:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2006, 10:30 PM~4590367
> *no me pegan, i got permit, even to go to the SP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i guess :uh: stop being so chingon !!!!

sp man i wont see that place until i go VISIT!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

happy b day latin...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2006, 01:28 PM~4594055
> *happy b day latin...
> *


thanks playa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 11 2006, 12:57 PM~4593870
> *i think so. there is another word that i hate but i cant remember what it is. im gettin old.
> *


Don't get your choniez in a wad Hatchetita. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 01:26 PM~4594393
> *Don't get your choniez in a wad Hatchetita.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: old ass! :angry: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 11 2006, 02:38 PM~4594460
> *:angry: old ass! :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2006, 01:41 PM~4594472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so latin you down 4 the sp on sat or what


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 03:20 PM~4594729
> *so latin you down 4 the sp on sat or what
> *


always.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:wave: 



hello hello hello hello hello......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown :wave:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2006, 09:42 PM~4589993
> *Cold in cali??? r u in norther cali?
> *


umm i am in the middle in santa maria i dont think thats very north 
its been cold over hurr ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SO...... WHAT HAPPENED TO RICHMOND


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

What it do h-town hustlas....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up playas, haters.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 11:13 AM~4593980
> *i guess  :uh:  stop being so chingon !!!!
> 
> sp man i wont see that place until i go VISIT!!
> *


i b waiting


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 11 2006, 06:13 PM~4597080
> *SO...... WHAT HAPPENED TO RICHMOND
> *


THAT'S WHAT I WANT 2 KNOW  :angry: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 11 2006, 07:13 PM~4597080
> *SO...... WHAT HAPPENED TO RICHMOND
> *



it died and went to hell.
















p.s., wut it dew


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 09:47 PM~4597811
> *it died and went to hell.
> p.s., wut it dew
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 08:50 PM~4597835
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *




:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 08:47 PM~4597811
> *it died and went to hell.
> p.s., wut it dew
> *


i like sprite


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2006, 08:52 PM~4597847
> *i like sprite
> *





:uh: do the dew foo'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 07:47 PM~4597811
> *it died and went to hell.
> p.s., wut it dew
> *


any possible way 2 bring it back from hell?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 09:53 PM~4597857
> *:uh:  do the dew foo'
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 08:59 PM~4597899
> *any possible way 2 bring it back from hell?
> *




my crystal ball says no........it says find a new spot, like mcgregor :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 09:00 PM~4597908
> *:cheesy:
> *




:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 08:01 PM~4597918
> *my crystal ball says no........it says find a new spot, like mcgregor :biggrin:
> *


please ask ur magnificent crystal ball if autozone has a chance, tell her it's in pasadena :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 09:06 PM~4597965
> *please ask ur magnificent crystal ball if autozone has a chance, tell her it's in pasadena :uh:
> *


i say no only cuz its in south houston :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and not in pasadena


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 08:09 PM~4597991
> *i say no only cuz its in south houston  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and not in pasadena
> *


what? lots of crystal balls around


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 09:13 PM~4598031
> *what? lots of crystal balls around
> *


you like those :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 09:14 PM~4598043
> *you like those  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




maybe there was some kinda special :ugh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 09:16 PM~4598064
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> maybe there was some kinda special :ugh:
> *


 4 ken :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 08:14 PM~4598043
> *you like those  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey hey not those homie :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 09:17 PM~4598078
> *hey hey not those homie :biggrin:
> *


oh not the crystal ones you should keep that to your self 4 real :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 09:17 PM~4598077
> *4 ken  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh: 







> *latinkustoms4ever Posted Today, 09:20 PM
> QUOTE(switches4life @ Jan 11 2006, 09:17 PM)
> hey hey not those homie
> 
> ...




:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my crystal ball sees some mild homosexuality goin on in hurr and urges me to get my can of 'gay-away' :ugh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 09:23 PM~4598136
> *my crystal ball sees some mild homosexuality goin on in hurr and urges me to get my can of 'gay-away' :ugh:
> *


hey that what he said read it 4 your self :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 10:23 PM~4598136
> *my crystal ball sees some mild homosexuality goin on in hurr and urges me to get my can of 'gay-away' :ugh:
> *


LOL............................................. :ugh: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 08:20 PM~4598109
> *oh not the crystal ones you should keep that to your self 4 real :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 09:26 PM~4598177
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 09:23 PM~4598136
> *my crystal ball sees some mild homosexuality goin on in hurr and urges me to get my can of 'gay-away' :ugh:
> *


YOU GOT THE GAYCE FOR KEVINS DISCO BALLS?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 09:25 PM~4598159
> *hey that what he said read it 4 your self  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 


too much ball talk homies.





so how bout them cowboys :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 09:26 PM~4598170
> *LOL............................................. :ugh:  :twak:
> *




:uh: 




u like that shit huh ***** :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

yeah, :uh: what it do


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 10:29 PM~4598198
> *:uh:
> u like that shit huh ***** :biggrin:
> *


nasty ass......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mr liv4lacs, u have a starting price yut?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 10:33 PM~4598224
> *yeah, :uh:  what it do
> *


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

i found you switches why didnt you answer your cell :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 08:44 PM~4598337
> *nasty ass......
> *


it's not nasty, it's booty lickaaa :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 10:45 PM~4598339
> *mr liv4lacs, u have a starting price yut?
> *


make an offer i can throw at my homie.......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

gotta rep for the homie





:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 10:48 PM~4598377
> *it's not nasty, it's booty lickaaa :biggrin:
> *


Booty Booty Booty rockin every where! :cheesy: SP!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 09:50 PM~4598398
> *Booty Booty Booty rockin every where! :cheesy:  SP!!
> *


you goin B or what


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 10:51 PM~4598412
> *you goin B or what
> *


maybe........ :cheesy: If patrick goes  lol... I might its been a few weeks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2006, 09:49 PM~4598390
> *gotta rep for the homie
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 08:46 PM~4598357
> *i found you switches why didnt you answer your cell  :uh:
> *


phone is in silence status :biggrin: so u chilling or what :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 09:53 PM~4598432
> *maybe........  :cheesy: If patrick goes  lol... I might its been a few weeks
> *




i'd be the broke ass ***** in da corner.....im pinchin pennies for the new project :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 10:56 PM~4598455
> *i'd be the broke ass ***** in da corner.....im pinchin pennies for the new project :0
> *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 09:56 PM~4598455
> *i'd be the broke ass ***** in da corner.....im pinchin pennies for the new project :0
> *


you aint the only 1


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 09:57 PM~4598468
> *
> *




cleaned up the garage today to make room for the new dependant :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 09:13 PM~4597613
> *i b waiting
> *


you wont be waiting when you get your ass whooped !!!
lol 
nah im planning to visit and make my trip worth it YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!
so you going to work tommorow? oh que u gonna fake it like today


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 10:59 PM~4598495
> *you aint the only 1
> *


Me too.... Too many cars and no money to finished them.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 09:59 PM~4598495
> *you aint the only 1
> *




i feel u on that homie, TRUST ME


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 10:00 PM~4598507
> *Me too.... Too many cars and no money to finished them.
> *



thats wut happens when u ball too much outta control.


stop flossin so hard :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

all this freaking crystal ball shit and all iw as trying to catch up on the chisme 
but ummm q me preguntaste ??? 
ummm :uh: :uh: :uh: 
DAMN IT :angry: 
oh yeah im chillin y tu on lock down ???
lol


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

oh well at least i got some friends that work there so ill b ok


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 09:00 PM~4598504
> *you wont be waiting when you get your ass whooped !!!
> lol
> nah im planning to visit and make my trip worth it YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!
> ...


yeah i think is worth it,I KNOW WHAT U MEAN  , yes i'm working tomorrow i think :uh: hey what's the time overthere?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 10:04 PM~4598555
> *oh well at least i got some friends that work there so ill b ok
> *




straight gangsta mack.....





will they take a post dated check? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 11:01 PM~4598527
> *thats wut happens when u ball too much outta control.
> stop flossin so hard :uh:
> *


You got mail....... My new toy..... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 09:03 PM~4598553
> *all this freaking crystal ball shit and all iw as trying to catch up on the chisme
> but ummm q me preguntaste ???
> ummm  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


lock down? what is that? :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 10:05 PM~4598573
> *straight gangsta mack.....
> will they take a post dated check? :biggrin:
> *


dont kno maby lol yea the last time i went i only spent 5 bucks and shit we had a blast ask any 1 that went that day it was tight


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 11:07 PM~4598586
> *You got mail....... My new toy..... :cheesy:
> *


Free B4 10PM :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 11:09 PM~4598605
> *Free B4 10PM :biggrin:
> *


Patrick!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 11:05 PM~4598571
> *yeah i think is worth it,I KNOW WHAT U MEAN  , yes i'm working tomorrow i think :uh:  hey what's the time overthere?
> *


"ALWAYS"  

ITS 808PM ITS 1008 OVER THUR SO .........

oh my son is all over the damn laptop told me to tell hi hes all trying to see the cars 

oh hey i posted your car on my web page !!!

hope you dont get mad 

te fajo si te enojas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 10:10 PM~4598612
> *Patrick!
> *




:biggrin: 


well you see the thing is....i have this problem. when chics tops come off, money flys right outta my hands. i dont understand it. is there a cure for this disease?????


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 11:08 PM~4598596
> *lock down? what is that? :biggrin:
> *


my son is singing ONE WISH LOLOLOL

anyways LOCK DOWN OR ANY WORD OF SUCH TYPE NEVER APPEAR IN A PLAYAS DICKTIONARY :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 11:11 PM~4598627
> *:biggrin:
> well you see the thing is....i have this problem.  when chics tops come off, money flys right outta my hands.  i dont understand it.  is there a cure for this disease?????
> *


Nope..... I feel you there..... Its like when I go to the mens club at 2:30 am For the breakfast buffet..... :biggrin: Its only 10 bux to get in and eat!!  But you have to leave tip......ssssssss!! lol!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

If I don't go 2 Austin, I will be at SP.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 10:13 PM~4598650
> *Nope..... I feel you there..... Its like when I go to the mens club at 2:30 am For the breakfast buffet..... :biggrin:  Its only 10 bux to get in and eat!!  But you have to leave tip......ssssssss!! lol!!
> *




yea....the buffet............


i should probably start tipping on how much they make me believe they are listening to what i say :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 09:10 PM~4598618
> *"ALWAYS"
> 
> ITS 808PM ITS 1008 OVER THUR SO .........
> ...


cool, but i think my little homie is trying 2 check out the little homiegirls not the cars :biggrin: u posted my car? :cheesy: cool no trippin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 11:15 PM~4598672
> *yea....the buffet............
> i should probably start tipping on how much they make me believe they are listening to what i say :biggrin:
> *


Tha hynas at the mens club


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i actually dont go to the titty bars as much as i did in the genaro days...dropping 4g's in a week there is bad. the downfall of the family empire ended that though.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 09:12 PM~4598635
> *my son is singing ONE WISH LOLOLOL
> 
> anyways LOCK DOWN OR ANY WORD OF SUCH TYPE NEVER APPEAR IN A PLAYAS DICKTIONARY  :biggrin:
> *


  :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 11:18 PM~4598701
> *i actually dont go to the titty bars as much as i did in the genaro days...dropping 4g's in a week there is bad.  the downfall of the family empire ended that though.......
> *


your better off  Its best to play with milk bubbles for free :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 11:17 PM~4598689
> *cool, but i think my little homie is trying 2 check out the little homiegirls not the cars :biggrin:  u posted my car?  :cheesy: cool  no trippin
> *


better NOT 
hey i brought laptop and camera home BUT i forgot the cord from camera to laptop what a smart dumbass :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 10:20 PM~4598720
> *your better off  Its best to play with milk bubbles for free :cheesy:
> *



 




aiight im out fellas.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 10:18 PM~4598701
> *i actually dont go to the titty bars as much as i did in the genaro days...dropping 4g's in a week there is bad.  the downfall of the family empire ended that though.......
> *


well see there is no problem then cuz it a butt naked and byob not a titty bar lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 11 2006, 09:14 PM~4598655
> *If I don't go 2 Austin, I will be at SP.
> *


don't go 2 austin and take ur camera 2 the autozone and then hit the SP


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 10:21 PM~4598728
> *well see there is no problem then cuz it a butt naked and byob not a titty bar lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



the ol' bait n switch, gotta love it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 09:13 PM~4598650
> *Nope..... I feel you there..... Its like when I go to the mens club at 2:30 am For the breakfast buffet..... :biggrin:  Its only 10 bux to get in and eat!!  But you have to leave tip......ssssssss!! lol!!
> *



this comment just reminded me of our trip to the nudy bar in Las Vegas(2000)!!!!
Remember you almost got left :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 09:21 PM~4598723
> *:uh:
> 
> better NOT
> ...


u can buy u a new 1, U BIG BALLER ANYWAYZ


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 11 2006, 10:22 PM~4598740
> *the ol' bait n switch, gotta love it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea they dont call it show palace 4 nothing


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 11:21 PM~4598735
> *don't go 2 austin and take ur camera 2 the autozone and then hit the SP
> *


hey switches if you go take pictures i miss ... 
oh never mind to explicit for you 
lol
damn i wish i was a drive away to go and kick it with some raspberry vodka 
YOU MEMER :cheesy: :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2006, 11:23 PM~4598753
> *this comment just reminded me of our trip to the nudy bar in Las Vegas(2000)!!!!
> Remember you almost got left :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 11:24 PM~4598760
> *u can buy u a new 1, U BIG BALLER ANYWAYZ
> *


NO u numb nut i forgot it at work 
LOL 
damn i have been waiting to say that all day ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 11:24 PM~4598767
> *yea they dont call it show palace 4 nothing
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

did you check your mail patty??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 09:25 PM~4598781
> *hey switches if you go take pictures i miss ...
> oh never mind to explicit for you
> lol
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
YEAH I MEMBER, i also member when u and ur homegirl and my wifa use 2 hit the icecream at the park :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 10:21 PM~4598735
> *don't go 2 austin and take ur camera 2 the autozone and then hit the SP
> *


So what's going on at Autozone?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 11:28 PM~4598810
> *:cheesy:
> *


hey Brian, did you ever get rid of that big body?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 09:27 PM~4598801
> *NO u numb nut i forgot it at work
> LOL
> damn i have been waiting to say that all day ...
> *


 :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 09:30 PM~4598823
> *did you check your mail patty??
> *


 Mando called me he wants to know if you are interested in a 76 coupe de ville.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 11 2006, 09:30 PM~4598828
> *So what's going on at Autozone?
> *


lowriders finally have a chill spot at the autozone at spencer in pasadena, sat from 7pm 2 9:30 pm we can hop show off, but no crack heads please


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

then we hit the SP :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 11:30 PM~4598824
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> YEAH  I MEMBER, i also member when u and ur homegirl and my wifa use 2 hit the icecream  at the park :0  :biggrin:
> *


I still think I was better dont ya think ???
LOL
deep throat sluuuurrrp....
:0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:tongue: 
 :barf: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 09:34 PM~4598864
> *lowriders finally have a chill spot at the autozone at spencer in pasadena, sat from 7pm 2 9:30 pm we can hop show off, but no crack heads please
> *



sorry pat u have to stay home :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jan 11 2006, 11:31 PM~4598832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not into that snoop deville body style... Tell him thanks tho


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 11:31 PM~4598836
> *:twak:
> *


you know i got much love for you :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 11:38 PM~4598895
> *Im 99% sure is sold to my boy In SanAntonio  In a week or two hes waiting on me.
> 
> Im not into that snoop deville body style... Tell him thanks tho
> *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

do i see hoppers or not


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

why did u get so quiet switches!!!???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 11 2006, 11:41 PM~4598922
> *
> *


If it works out he will be giving me another fleetwood coupe :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 11:49 PM~4599003
> *If it works out he will be giving me another fleetwood coupe :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEAH THAS A PIMPED OUT RIDE !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE!!! 5-O IN THE HOUZE!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 11 2006, 11:00 PM~4599149
> *WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE!!! 5-O IN THE HOUZE!!!
> *


oh shit everyone keep it on the dl


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

oh shit run it a raid :around: :around:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whats up with saturday night auto zone or what


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 11 2006, 10:02 PM~4599169
> *oh shit run it a raid :around:  :around:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2006, 11:30 PM~4599467
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: he's back


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 11 2006, 11:54 PM~4599743
> *sup...
> *


is the block going to melt at the sp this time


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 12 2006, 12:55 AM~4599756
> *is the block going to melt at the sp this time
> *


i didnt melt the first time... didnt melt the last time... wont melt the next time :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 11 2006, 11:58 PM~4599782
> *i didnt melt the first time... didnt melt the last time... wont melt the next time :biggrin:
> *


so you going then im just sayin if i got to take a bucket


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 12 2006, 01:00 AM~4599803
> *so you going then im just sayin if i got to take a bucket
> *


when is it fri night? dont remember... lol no bucket my friend unless its for da drank...i gots to see if i got some renforcements to roll wit me.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 12 2006, 12:03 AM~4599821
> *when is it fri night? dont remember... lol no bucket my friend unless its for da drank...i gots to see if i got some renforcements to roll wit me.
> *


on sat after the autozone across the street


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 12:24 AM~4599989
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

coo coo yeah i be der...


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

wat it down htown wats goin down on dis side of town......


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

havnt been in here in a minute wheres everyone at?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 08:59 PM~4597899
> *any possible way 2 bring it back from hell?
> *


THATS WHAT I WANT TO KNOW


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

BRING BACK MASON..FORGET RICHMOND!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHERES THE AUTOZONE YA KEEP TALKING ABOUT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 07:22 AM~4601074
> *BRING BACK MASON..FORGET RICHMOND!!!!!!!!
> *


I NEVER BEEN TO MASON I AINT THAT OLD.LOL.BUT I BEEN TO RICHMOND SO BRING BACK RICHMOND. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 10:53 PM~4598432
> *maybe........  :cheesy: If patrick goes  lol... I might its been a few weeks
> *


patrick is on lockdown 24/7


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2006, 11:35 PM~4598874
> *then we hit the SP :biggrin:
> *


made reservations at sp for 20 people sat night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 12 2006, 12:00 AM~4599149
> *WHATS THE DEAL PEOPLE!!! 5-O IN THE HOUZE!!!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 08:22 AM~4601074
> *BRING BACK MASON..FORGET RICHMOND!!!!!!!!
> *


Bring back Memorial Park, forget Mason!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

bring back Hwy 6 at old Burger King!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 12 2006, 08:06 AM~4601200
> *bring back Hwy 6 at old Burger King!!!
> *


IM ON HWY 6.BRING THAT BACK DONT HAVE TO WASTE MONEY ON GAS IN THE BIG LAC.LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 12 2006, 09:06 AM~4601200
> *bring back Hwy 6 at old Burger King!!!
> *


you mean where the ricers hung out?

btw, firmelows, what happened to her?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4594585


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 12 2006, 09:06 AM~4601200
> *I'm bringing DJLATIN his 2nd issue of Spokes & Juice
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 09:09 AM~4601218
> *you mean where the ricers hung out?
> 
> btw, firmelows, what happened to her?
> ...



No ricers back in 91


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 12 2006, 09:25 AM~4601263
> *No ricers back in 91
> 
> *


Never ventured to the westside back in '91.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 09:34 AM~4601281
> *Never ventured to the darkside back in '91.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 12 2006, 09:38 AM~4601297
> *
> *


 :nono: I don't like Star Wars :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 08:39 AM~4601298
> *:nono:  I don't like Star Wars :nono:
> *


dork. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 12 2006, 09:43 AM~4601308
> *dork. :roflmao:
> *


It was all about G.I. Joe action figures :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 08:44 AM~4601318
> *It was all about G.I. Joe action figures :thumbsup:
> *


no it was all about that VOLTRON!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 12 2006, 09:46 AM~4601329
> *no it was all about that VOLTRON!!!
> *


 :nono: Robotech :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 09:47 AM~4601332
> *:nono:  Robotech  :thumbsup:
> *



HE-MAN!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 12 2006, 09:50 AM~4601352
> *HE-MAN!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena, been away a while. have u ditched that caddy and got a real low?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2006, 10:30 PM~4598823
> *did you check your mail patty??
> *




yea, it didnt come through till this morning for some reason. 

WUT do you want that for? besides the obvious :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 10:14 AM~4601453
> *yea, it didnt come through till this morning for some reason.
> 
> WUT do you want that for?  besides the obvious :biggrin:
> *


so what are you putting in your garage?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 07:44 AM~4601318
> *It was all about Barbi figures.....:thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 10:32 AM~4601516
> *I'm hip!  it's tha' BRATZ dolls!
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 08:32 AM~4601522
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 10:33 AM~4601527
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


  you going saturday or will you be on lockdown like patty?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 08:36 AM~4601545
> *  you going saturday or will you be on lockdown like patty?
> *


IM NOT SURE....  ..i'LL PROBLY ROLL OUT THERE FOR AWHILE BUT BACK HOME AT MIDNIGHT TO THE WIFEY....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

WHATS IN aUSTIN THIS WEEKEND Juan... working on the project?

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 07:22 AM~4601074
> *BRING BACK MASON..FORGET RICHMOND!!!!!!!!
> *




shit, im with that :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 12 2006, 09:52 AM~4601623
> *WHATS IN aUSTIN THIS WEEKEND Juan... working on the project?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Tattoo convention. Going with Mark. He went to LC with us.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 12 2006, 08:06 AM~4601200
> *bring back Hwy 6 at old Burger King!!!
> *




BRING BACK THE McRIB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 09:36 AM~4601545
> *  you going saturday or will you be on lockdown like patty?
> *




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 10:40 AM~4601569
> *IM NOT SURE....  ..i'LL PROBLY ROLL OUT THERE FOR AWHILE BUT BACK HOME AT MIDNIGHT TO THE WIFEY....
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 10:05 AM~4601417
> *dena, been away a while. have u ditched that caddy and got a real low?
> *


Kenny, Kenny, Kenny ... your day is coming ... I'm going to show you how lowriding is supposed to be done ... the right way. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 11:20 AM~4601722
> *Kenny, Kenny, Kenny ... your day is coming ... I'm going to show you how lowriding is supposed to be done ... the right way. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 10:20 AM~4601722
> *Kenny, Kenny, Kenny ... your day is coming ... I'm going to show you how lowriding is supposed to be done ... the right way. :thumbsup:
> *





dayum :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wake up htown, ya'll mofos know u aint workin


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

I lived in houston for a year and only seen a few low lows


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 11:08 AM~4601986
> *wake up htown, ya'll mofos know u aint workin
> *


Fine , u got me , but how did u know?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2006, 11:32 AM~4602106
> *Fine , u got me , but how did u know?
> *



my crystal ball told me :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jan 12 2006, 11:31 AM~4602099
> *I lived in houston for a year and only seen a few low lows
> *




prepare to be hated on, not by me though. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 11:33 AM~4602111
> *my crystal ball told me :cheesy:
> *


Damn crystal ball. :buttkick:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jan 12 2006, 11:31 AM~4602099
> *I lived in houston for a year and only seen a few low lows
> *


Shoulda rolled through P-TOWN.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2006, 11:34 AM~4602121
> *Damn  crystal ball. :buttkick:
> *




wut can i say, it sees all :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 09:32 AM~4601516
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 11:37 AM~4602130
> *wut can i say, it sees all :0
> *




and right now its tellin me that kenny is gonna get punked by a chic :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 12:45 PM~4602194
> *and right now its tellin me that kenny is gonna get punked by a chic :cheesy:
> *


you never answered my question. what ride are you buying?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 12:45 PM~4602194
> *and right now its tellin me that kenny is gonna get punked by a chic :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup: You should ask your crystal ball for the lotto ticket numbers then - cause it's right on the money :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 12:54 PM~4602259
> *:thumbsup: You should ask your crystal ball for the lotto ticket numbers then - cause it's right on the money :thumbsup:
> *


if that was the case, he wouldn't be broke.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 11:54 AM~4602259
> *:thumbsup: You should ask your crystal ball for the lotto ticket numbers then - cause it's right on the money :thumbsup:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 11:54 AM~4602262
> *if that was the case, he wouldn't be broke.
> *




broke is a relative term, but im not rich by any means


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 12:54 PM~4602262
> *if that was the case, he wouldn't be broke.
> *


that's why I said he should ASK for the winning lotto numbers :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 01:02 PM~4602312
> *broke is a relative term, but im not rich by any means
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 01:05 PM~4602328
> *that's why I said he should ASK for the winning lotto numbers :ugh:
> *


I think I can read english good. Thanks.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 01:06 PM~4602336
> *I think I can read english good.  Thanks.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 11:06 AM~4602336
> *I think I can read english good.  Thanks.
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 01:38 PM~4602595
> *:0
> *


somebody's getting grumpy in their old age :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 01:51 PM~4602704
> *somebody's getting grumpy in their old age :roflmao:
> *


i didn't see any anger or grumpiness in that post i replied with? i age with years, not with beers


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tomorrow is finally Friday and payday AND FRIDAY the 13th!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yup it is. well actually midnight with direct deposit and all. man, we got our W2's yesterday too. its gonna be muffuggin on like donkey kong :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 02:36 PM~4603052
> *yup it is.  well actually midnight with direct deposit and all.  man, we got our W2's yesterday too.  its gonna be muffuggin on like donkey kong :biggrin:
> *


  

Waiting for my refund.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 01:42 PM~4603085
> *
> 
> Waiting for my refund.
> *




damn already. i gotta TON of reciepts to go through so i can get some deductions goin :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 01:44 PM~4603093
> *damn already.  i gotta TON of reciepts to go through so i can get some deductions goin :biggrin:
> *


FUKK U PAT :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2006, 01:47 PM~4603115
> *FUKK U PAT :cheesy:
> *




:uh: ghey


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 01:50 PM~4603128
> *:uh: ghey
> *


NO ****.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

stop followin me flamer. go play with troy behind the dumpster at the porno shop


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 01:54 PM~4603154
> *stop followin me flamer.  go play with troy behind the dumpster at the porno shop
> *


THIS FUKKN GUY FOLLOWS ME. YOU AINT THE LEADER.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sic deville bodywork almost done.. should be layin candy sumtime next week..... any body got a portable dvd player for sale.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 02:44 PM~4603093
> *damn already.  i gotta TON of reciepts to go through so i can get some deductions goin :biggrin:
> *


last saturday. got it done and mailed it in.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 01:52 PM~4602715
> *i didn't see any anger or grumpiness in that post i replied with?  i age with years, not with beers
> *


se me olvido que eres un santito ahora que no tomas :uh: which, btw, I haven't in a loooooooooooong time ... but you don't see my trying to act like I'm an angel now :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 03:29 PM~4603420
> *se me olvido que eres un santito ahora que no tomas  :uh: which, btw, I haven't in a loooooooooooong time ... but you don't see my trying to act like I'm an angel now :uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 02:32 PM~4603440
> *:tears:
> *




:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 03:32 PM~4603440
> *:tears:
> *


don't cry GAY-briela


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 03:44 PM~4603545
> *don't cry GAY-briela
> *


ok daniel  actually the tears were what you were doing since you want to clown but get all hurt when someone clowns you.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 03:55 PM~4603627
> *ok daniel    actually the tears were what you were doing since you want to clown but get all hurt when someone clowns you.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

craziness!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

drama!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

action!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 12 2006, 04:06 PM~4603704
> *:roflmao:
> 
> craziness!!!
> *


Put that on your forehead :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i farted.



kinda loud.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 04:15 PM~4603770
> *i farted.
> kinda loud.
> *


you need one of these.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yuck.com/fucker


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 04:18 PM~4603791
> *yuck.com/fucker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 04:29 PM~4603863
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: not the right size?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 03:08 PM~4603722
> *Put that on your forehead :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


or wear it as a name tag.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 03:33 PM~4603884
> *:uh:  not the right size?
> *





its too big puñeta, you couldnt drive a pencil in my ass with a sledgehammer :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 04:35 PM~4603896
> *its too big puñeta, you couldnt drive a pencil in my ass with a sledgehammer :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh man. lmfao!!!!!!!! i got to log off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 03:36 PM~4603906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> oh man.  lmfao!!!!!!!!  i got to log off!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 03:35 PM~4603896
> *its too big puñeta, you couldnt drive a pencil in my ass with a sledgehammer :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 12 2006, 04:35 PM~4603895
> *or wear it as a name tag.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

oh damn talk about walkin in at the wrong time while everyones tryin to there SHIT PUSHED IN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hpnotiq_n_cognac_@Jan 12 2006, 04:22 PM~4604281
> *oh damn talk about walkin in at the wrong time while everyones tryin to there SHIT PUSHED IN
> 
> 
> ...







:ugh:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 06:59 AM~4601178
> *Bring back Memorial Park, forget Mason!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2006, 08:59 AM~4601178
> *Bring back Memorial Park, forget Mason!!!!!
> *


Now you're talking :biggrin:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

bring back the oldies.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt for the night crew. peace.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Jan 12 2006, 09:09 AM~4601217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, yous a foo' This may be why have the shits all the time :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 12 2006, 07:22 AM~4601074
> *BRING BACK MASON..FORGET RICHMOND!!!!!!!!
> *


im down wit that one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2006, 09:20 AM~4601722
> *Kenny, Kenny, Kenny ... your day is coming ... I'm going to show you how lowriding is supposed to be done ... the right way. :thumbsup:
> *


uh yea :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where u at dena, wiping down your dime a dozen cadillac. that goes for you to brain i mean brian


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 08:54 PM~4606111
> *where u at dena, wiping down your dime a dozen cadillac. that goes for you to brain i mean brian
> *


Bitch you need to get your head outta your ass!! How may rag Impalas were produced?? Thousands asshole!! How many LeCabriolets??? You tell me Mr Baller. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Less than 300 fuckwad!! I knew you didnt have a clue. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey liv4japs no need to get all butt hurt cuz you drive a pontiac chop top


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up everyone....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:19 PM~4606273
> *hey liv4japs no need to get all butt hurt  cuz you drive a pontiac chop top
> *


good come back


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 12 2006, 09:19 PM~4606277
> *Whats up everyone....
> *


just here watchin kenny make an ass outta him self.... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 08:28 PM~4606335
> *just here watchin kenny make an ass outta him self.... :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 07:28 PM~4606335
> *just here watchin kenny make an ass outta him self.... :biggrin:
> *


take your caddy down shut the fuck up ave already


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 08:32 PM~4606367
> *take your caddy down shut the fuck up ave already
> *




again? brain u should be familiar with that street already :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 08:33 PM~4606374
> *again?  brain u should be familiar with that street already :uh:
> *


its called cruising :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 08:34 PM~4606380
> *its called cruising :dunno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:32 PM~4606367
> *take your caddy down shut the fuck up ave already
> *


Only if you lead the way in your super clean turn table 1964 ragtop while you hit the top switch so we can all see it go up and down


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so anybody got that dj nasty livin lavish down south? that shits jammin


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 08:38 PM~4606409
> *so anybody got that dj nasty livin lavish down south?  that shits jammin
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 08:38 PM~4606406
> *Only if you lead the way in your super clean turn table 1964 ragtop while you hit the top switch so we can all see it go up and down
> *





:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 08:39 PM~4606419
> *:ugh:
> *



u dont like it?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:40 PM~4606431
> *u dont like it?
> *


I have some grey tapes :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 08:42 PM~4606445
> *I have some grey tapes :cheesy:
> *





o.g. baller


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:43 PM~4606452
> *o.g. baller
> *


I have like 25 or 30. You wanna dub some of them?? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 08:45 PM~4606465
> *I have like 25 or 30. You wanna dub some of them?? :biggrin:
> *




***** i dont own a tape player :uh:




well its still out in cali


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

kenny wud up mr outta town on a mission


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:46 PM~4606472
> ****** i dont own a tape player :uh:
> well its still out in cali
> *


All my Fleetwood Coupes come with tape players :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 08:49 PM~4606501
> *All my Fleetwood Coupes come with tape players :cheesy:
> *




tape players or 8 tracks :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 07:38 PM~4606406
> *Only if you lead the way in your super clean turn table 1964 ragtop while you hit the top switch so we can all see it go up and down
> *


you must not have heard its 2006. new paint and interior new rims new top and a new BIAATCH. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 08:53 PM~4606540
> *you must not have heard its 2007. new paint and interior new rims new top and a new BIAATCH.
> *




:0











edit: baller.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 08:53 PM~4606540
> * and a new BIAATCH.
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first person to name that song i give five bucks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:01 PM~4606610
> *first person to name that song i give five bucks
> *



is it :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:53 PM~4606540
> *you must not have heard its 2006. new paint and interior new rims new top and a new BIAATCH. :uh:
> *


you go with your bad self..... I wonder if i should paint another one of my fleetwood coupes in 06 or repaint the lecab?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 08:04 PM~4606627
> *you go with your bad self..... I wonder if i should paint another one of my fleetwood coupes in 06 or repaint the lecab?
> *


why dont u paint your toenails you fuckin queer  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 10:06 PM~4606641
> *why dont u paint your toenails you fuckin queer    :biggrin:
> *


another lonstar original :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man is there somethin more than friendship goin on between ya'll


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 08:08 PM~4606659
> *another lonstar original :cheesy:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:01 PM~4606610
> *first person to name that song i give five bucks
> *


"All Kinds Of Cars" Hot Boyz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 10:10 PM~4606680
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 08:12 PM~4606692
> *"All Kinds Of Cars"  Hot Boyz
> *


incorrect. cmon fool you should know who says BEEEATCH


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

too short


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 08:10 PM~4606677
> *man is there somethin more than friendship goin on between ya'll
> *


big b should know im just messin with him. i hope he doesnt start :tears:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:20 PM~4606751
> *big b should know im just messin with him. i hope he doesnt start  :tears:
> *



only if you start pokin at cadimalacs


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:21 PM~4606756
> * cadimalacs
> *


 :0 oooohhhhh you in trouble


----------



## NICKMEZA (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:22 PM~4606765
> *:0 oooohhhhh you in trouble
> *





:0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:22 PM~4606772
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 08:21 PM~4606756
> *only if you start pokin at cadimalacs
> *


thats funny, yesterday i was in tomball and there was a sign next to this building it said SAMMICH SHOPPE fuckin ********


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:27 PM~4606805
> *thats funny, yesterday i was in tomball and there was a sign next to this building it said SAMMICH SHOPPE fuckin ********
> *


you know you stopped, and got you a sammich :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:27 PM~4606805
> *thats funny, yesterday i was in tomball and there was a sign next to this building it said SAMMICH SHOPPE fuckin ********
> *




:roflmao: 

bitch musta got in tha kitchen and made him a sammich that was damn good.



on gessner right by harwin, there is a vietnamese sandwich shop called.......

THEM HUNG SANDWICHES :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i thought maybe they had some bruthas in the back puttin the meat in the sandwiches


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you killed it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:31 PM~4606833
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:32 PM~4606841
> *:uh:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:32 PM~4606848
> *:dunno:
> *


fa' sho'


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:34 PM~4606859
> *fa' sho'
> *




.net/mayne


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:35 PM~4606863
> *.net/mayne
> *


Already.com


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:35 PM~4606872
> *Already.com
> *



hey so wuts the deal on the buick? u never bring it out?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0 ken when we going to the casino


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:38 PM~4606889
> *hey so wuts the deal on the buick?  u never bring it out?
> *


its hated on cause of the new era of traditional lowriding, so it rests in my garage


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you let me know. im always ready to get paid


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:39 PM~4606900
> *its hated on cause of the new era of traditional lowriding, so it rests in my garage
> *





:scrutinize: ahhh i see......

thats fuckd up huh. you used to be able to ride anything...fuck it though. got pics?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:42 PM~4606924
> *:scrutinize:  ahhh i see......
> 
> thats fuckd up huh.  you used to be able to ride anything...fuck it though.  got pics?
> *


got a few, let me find them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

robbed the jewelry store and told them make me a grill 



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 09:36 PM~4598882
> *I still think I was better dont ya think ???
> LOL
> deep throat sluuuurrrp....
> ...


damn!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: hey homegirl that's sum hot stuff, wachale con el throat :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:44 PM~4606942
> *robbed the jewelry store and told them make me a grill
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



that shit sux. that and that georgia song from ludashit.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Jan 11 2006, 09:49 PM~4599001
> *why did u get so quiet switches!!!???
> *


computer started tripin,  maybe cause of ur HOT POST :cheesy: so i went 2 sleep


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ok


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 08:39 PM~4606900
> *its hated on cause of the new era of traditional lowriding, so it rests in my garage
> *


that's a nice gold buick man , if it was me? i would still cruise it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:48 PM~4606983
> *ok
> *






yea no shit huh. thats alot of flake, im diggin the color. it stands out. fuck everybody else and ride that beeotch :biggrin:


----------



## NICKMEZA (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2006, 12:36 PM~4602127
> *Shoulda rolled through P-TOWN.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea im diggin the color too. diggin it so much that its gonna make dena look real sick


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:53 PM~4607028
> *yea im diggin the color too. diggin it so much that its gonna make dena look real sick
> *




awwww shit. wuzzup now :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

64 rag dont mean to boast or brag but holla at me dena when you get some dayton flags


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 10:53 PM~4607028
> *yea im diggin the color too. diggin it so much that its gonna make dena look real sick
> *


:barf:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

here we go :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 10:55 PM~4607052
> *64 rag dont mean to boast or brag but holla at me dena when you get some dayton flags
> *


:uh: You act like u the only one that owns a few sets of daytons :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY BOILER I THINK I MIGHT TAKE THE CHEVY OUT THERE TO AUTOZONE I JUST DONT WANT ANY TICKETS TO WASTE MY TIME


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 09:01 PM~4607095
> *:uh: You act like u the only one that owns a few sets of daytons :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 10:01 PM~4607095
> *:uh: You act like u the only one that owns a few sets of daytons :biggrin:
> *




ballerness emerging to blind all. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 09:55 PM~4607052
> *64 rag dont mean to boast or brag but holla at me dena when you get some dayton flags
> *


are these flows going to be on your next screw tape :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2006, 11:01 PM~4607099
> *HEY BOILER I THINK I MIGHT TAKE THE CHEVY OUT THERE TO AUTOZONE I JUST DONT WANT ANY TICKETS TO WASTE MY TIME
> *


Slim you gonna be on the BACK-BUMMMPPERRRRRR??? :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2006, 09:01 PM~4607099
> *HEY BOILER I THINK I MIGHT TAKE THE CHEVY OUT THERE TO AUTOZONE I JUST DONT WANT ANY TICKETS TO WASTE MY TIME
> *


go 2 my casa and we roll from there with the rest of lowlows, as long we don't hit them switches on tha street ? we should b ok, hit them switches inside the parkinglot


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 11:04 PM~4607115
> *ballerness emerging to blind all. :uh:
> *


 :uh: bitch plz........ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:04 PM~4607115
> *ballerness emerging to blind all. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 11:05 PM~4607123
> *Slim you gonna be on the BACK-BUMMMPPERRRRRR??? :cheesy:
> *


ALMOST THERE I NEED TO DO SOME MORE WORK ME AND MARCO GONNA TAKE ANOTHER LOOK AT IT TO SEE WHAT THE DEAL IS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn!! lot's of people here, LAYITLOW REUNION?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 10:08 PM~4607141
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 11:05 PM~4607126
> *go 2 my casa and we roll from there with the rest of lowlows, as long we don't hit them switches on tha street ? we should b ok, hit them switches inside the parkinglot
> *


FRROM MY HOUSE TO YO HOUSE TO PTOWN THATS ALOT OF DRIVING


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 10:06 PM~4607133
> *:uh: bitch plz........ :biggrin:
> *




hey i need a cadimallac wagon


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BY THE WAY ANYBODY FROM HERE IS FROM CLASS OF 96?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 10:11 PM~4607172
> *BY THE WAY ANYBODY FROM HERE IS FROM CLASS OF 96?
> *


me


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 10:11 PM~4607172
> *BY THE WAY ANYBODY FROM HERE IS FROM CLASS OF 96?
> *



class of 96?? youngin' :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 10:11 PM~4607172
> *BY THE WAY ANYBODY FROM HERE IS FROM CLASS OF 96?
> *


96 what :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2006, 09:08 PM~4607147
> *ALMOST THERE I NEED TO DO SOME MORE WORK ME AND MARCO GONNA TAKE ANOTHER LOOK AT IT TO SEE WHAT THE DEAL IS
> *


JUST HOOK UP ALL TEN BATTERIES STRAIGHT TO THE NOSE AND U B ON THE BUMPERRRRRR , DON'T WORRIE ,I WOULD TAKE SUM XTRA MOTORS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats up slimmmm?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MAN ANYONE HAVE SIRIUS SAT RADIO I GOT IT YESTERDAY AND THE GAME HAS A SONG ON THER CALLED MY LOW RIDER THAT BITCH IS OFF DA CHAIN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Jan 12 2006, 11:10 PM~4607170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


95


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:11 PM~4607176
> *me
> *


COOL HOMIE , R YALL HAVINF\G A TEN YEAR REUNION, I AM BUT BUT SO FAR IT'S ONLY LIKE 25 PEOPLE GETTING TOGETHER :angry: out of 300 sum


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2006, 11:13 PM~4607202
> *whats up slimmmm?
> *


SHIT JUST GOT HOME FROM MARCOS SHOP SUP BIG HOMIE


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2006, 10:14 PM~4607204
> *MAN ANYONE HAVE SIRIUS SAT RADIO I GOT IT YESTERDAY AND THE GAME HAS A SONG ON THER CALLED MY LOW RIDER THAT BITCH IS OFF DA CHAIN
> *


I got dat song.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 10:15 PM~4607209
> *:0
> 
> 95
> *





yea, thats a better pic! now i know exactly where that is! wut ya'll foolz know bout dat?? :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 10:15 PM~4607214
> *COOL HOMIE , R YALL HAVINF\G A TEN YEAR REUNION, I AM BUT BUT SO FAR IT'S ONLY LIKE 25 PEOPLE GETTING TOGETHER :angry: out of 300 sum
> *


what school...i haven't heard anything but then again i haven't checked back with my moms house my last known residence


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

same shit dawg still on the hunt. what up wit ya homie wit the regal when can i look at it?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 11:16 PM~4607222
> *yea, thats a better pic!  now i know exactly where that is!  wut ya'll foolz know bout dat?? :0
> *


Pic.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 09:11 PM~4607178
> *class of 96?? youngin' :biggrin:
> *


what's ur class impalastyle? couple of years before mine :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 10:18 PM~4607241
> *Pic.....
> *




smart man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 11:19 PM~4607244
> *smart man
> *


Just i sneek peek


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 10:19 PM~4607242
> *what's ur class impalastyle? couple of years before mine :biggrin:
> *




mine would have been 94. got caught up in a bad mess and been outta hi school since 92


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 10:20 PM~4607256
> *mine would have been 94.  got caught up in a bad mess and been outta hi school since 92
> *


dam trouble makers


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:17 PM~4607229
> *what school...i haven't heard anything but then again i haven't checked back with my moms house my last known residence
> *


STEPHEN AUSTIN HIGH ON LOCKWOOD


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 10:19 PM~4607252
> *Just i sneek peek
> *




sneak peek of wut?? i never saw shit :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 10:21 PM~4607267
> *STEPHEN AUSTIN HIGH  ON LOCKWOOD
> *


Pasadena High :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 12 2006, 11:21 PM~4607269
> *sneak peek of wut?? i never saw shit :cheesy:
> *


thats why your my homie :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2006, 11:18 PM~4607231
> *same shit dawg still on the hunt. what up wit ya homie wit the regal when can i look at it?
> *


shit i gotta call him


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:21 PM~4607262
> *dam trouble makers
> *


DAMMN SKIPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 10:21 PM~4607262
> *dam trouble makers
> *




yea. i dont believe in expulsion or suspension. it does NOTHING for the kids. it did nothing for me, gave me more time to get aquainted with the legal system.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 10:22 PM~4607279
> *thats why your my homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 10:22 PM~4607284
> *DAMMN SKIPPERS :biggrin:
> *


all my last year of high school................its a miracle they let me graduate


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Liv4Lacs, latinkustoms4ever, impalastyle, slo, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, switches4life, chevylo97, PROVOK, NICKMEZA, hataproof, JUSTDEEZ, lone star


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

aight slimm jus let me know sumthin. where is the autozone errbody talkin about???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

full house uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:24 PM~4607291
> *all my last year of high school................its a miracle they let me graduate
> *


ME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: SENIOR SKIP DAY WAS A MUST


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

HELLO EVERYBODY  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i dont even know i think its in pasadena


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

14 USERS!! BAYTOWN AND MR RABBIT JUST GOT IN THE CASA!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2006, 10:27 PM~4607333
> *i dont even know i think its in pasadena
> *


i'm guessing South Houston on Spencer Hwy


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

HEY IS HATA PROOF INVITED TO AUTOZONE ON SATURDAY?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2006, 10:25 PM~4607305
> *aight slimm jus let me know sumthin. where is the autozone errbody talkin about???
> *


the az is across fro sp


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

you lost me when you said spencer hwy im on da nawf


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 12 2006, 10:29 PM~4607359
> *HEY IS HATA PROOF INVITED TO AUTOZONE ON SATURDAY?
> *


yea as long as it dont bleed every where again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 12 2006, 10:31 PM~4607382
> *yea as long as it dont bleed every where again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

DONT WORRY WE WILL TAKE PLENTY OF BANDAIDS :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2006, 10:30 PM~4607377
> *you lost me when you said spencer hwy im on da nawf
> *


come down 45 south, take College exit, and take a left under the hwy. College turns into Spencer Hwy....keep going until you see a Fiesta.


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 12 2006, 10:32 PM~4607398
> *DONT WORRY WE WILL TAKE PLENTY OF BANDAIDS :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


coo so you down 4 sp after wards or what


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slimm if u rollin let me know so we can get lost together


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

you already know !!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2006, 11:38 PM~4607439
> *slimm if u rollin let me know so we can get lost together
> *


will do homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 09:15 PM~4607214
> *COOL HOMIE , R YALL HAVINF\G A TEN YEAR REUNION, I AM BUT BUT SO FAR IT'S ONLY LIKE 25 PEOPLE GETTING TOGETHER :angry: out of 300 sum
> *



I from c/o 95. My class reunion was in Oct and they want 65 a person to attend. $65 x 2 (me & my wife) = too much damn money to see people that didn't want to keep in touch. I'd rather save the money, sit in the parking lot outside the reunion and if I see someone I want to talk to I will flag them down :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 12 2006, 10:39 PM~4607459
> *I from c/o 95. My class reunion was in  Oct and they want 65 a person to attend. $65 x 2 (me & my wife) = too damn money to see people that didn't want to keep in touch. I'd rather save the money, sit in the parking lot outside the reunion and if I see someone I want to talk to I will flag them down :biggrin:
> *


that or if someone, you don't like whip their ass


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2006, 09:15 PM~4607214
> *COOL HOMIE , R YALL HAVINF\G A TEN YEAR REUNION, I AM BUT BUT SO FAR IT'S ONLY LIKE 25 PEOPLE GETTING TOGETHER :angry: out of 300 sum
> *



Only 35 ppl paid to go to my reuinion..


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

SO WHO'S GOING ON SATURDAY TO AUTO ZONE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:40 PM~4607470
> *that or if someone, you don't like whip their ass
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 09:17 PM~4607229
> *what school...i haven't heard anything but then again i haven't checked back with my moms house my last known residence
> *



classmates.com


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NIX YOU GOT KNOKOFFS ON THE CAPRICE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2006, 10:43 PM~4607490
> *NIX YOU GOT KNOKOFFS ON THE CAPRICE
> *


Hell yeah,finally :thumbsup:


----------



## NICKMEZA (Jan 13, 2006)

it's about time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2006, 11:44 PM~4607497
> *Hell yeah,finally :thumbsup:
> *


IS DA JUICE CUMMIN SOON


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2006, 10:46 PM~4607516
> *IS DA JUICE CUMMIN SOON
> *


Maybe :biggrin:


----------



## NICKMEZA (Jan 13, 2006)

grand kings


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NICKMEZA_@Jan 12 2006, 10:45 PM~4607512
> *it's about time
> *


Shut yo mouf nikka :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2006, 10:46 PM~4607516
> *IS DA JUICE CUMMIN SOON
> *


***** PLEASE :machinegun:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IM GOING TO SLEEP SEE YALL LATER


----------



## NICKMEZA (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2006, 11:50 PM~4607556
> ****** PLEASE :machinegun:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NICKMEZA_@Jan 12 2006, 10:52 PM~4607577
> *:guns:
> *


 :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :thumbsdown: :twak: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## NICKMEZA (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2006, 11:54 PM~4607588
> *:buttkick:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


DO YOU WANT TO BUY A CAR CHEAP AND SELL FOR MORE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NICKMEZA_@Jan 12 2006, 11:02 PM~4607646
> *DO YOU WANT TO BUY A CAR CHEAP AND SELL FOR MORE
> *


THATS WHAT I DO BEST :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NICKMEZA_@Jan 12 2006, 10:22 PM~4606770
> *
> *


Que onda cabron, about time you join layitlow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2006, 11:22 PM~4607278
> *Pasadena High :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


Class of '89


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 06:20 AM~4609426
> *Class of '89
> *


ha that fool said 89. im class of 98 westbury highschool gasmer tx for life bitches.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2006, 09:55 AM~4609850
> *ha that fool said 89. im class of 98 westbury highschool gasmer tx for life bitches.
> *


rookie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2006, 08:55 AM~4609850
> *ha that fool said 89. im class of 98 westbury highschool gasmer tx for life bitches.
> *




dat youngin' gettin gangsta :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:











and now for my first trick of the day...........

to make these turds im holdin disappear :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 10:18 AM~4609973
> *dat youngin' gettin gangsta :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> and now for my first trick of the day...........
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 09:22 AM~4609988
> *:uh:
> *





:uh: 

wut am i supposed to do? hold it in? :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 12 2006, 09:41 PM~4607480
> *SO WHO'S GOING ON SATURDAY TO AUTO ZONE
> *


EMPIRE wiil be there....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 11:15 PM~4607209
> *:0
> 
> 95
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:wave: class of 02 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 13 2006, 10:36 AM~4610392
> *:wave: class of 02  :biggrin:
> *


Class of '94


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 12:46 PM~4610788
> *Class of '94
> *


You down for tomorrow? You bringing sancha for modeling at the VatoZone parking lot?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Class of O3' BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And what??? lol
how has everyone been ??? kool i hioes missed ya'll


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ohh let me re-write that I missed ya'll!!! lol I meant to say how's lol!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

taking me where?? I know what autozone ya'll talking about but modeling for what, if we're all just hanging out there?? right??


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

hello is anyone ALIVE out there???


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 12 2006, 08:46 PM~4606049
> *im down wit that one.
> *



yea mason was the shit. i remember you could post up and hit switches cause there wasnt really a place for the cop's to get ya. and it was like a drive thru.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Man am I the only one in hee talking or what?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 13 2006, 11:15 AM~4611043
> *yea mason was the shit. i remember you could post up and hit switches cause there wasnt really a place for the cop's to get ya. and it was like a drive thru.
> *


When I talk about Mason..i really mean 75th street..People crusing ..not just hanging in the park...


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey provok, what have you been up to???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 13 2006, 12:19 PM~4611082
> *Hey provok, what have you been up to???
> *


Chilling mostly. Trying to make money any way I can.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 13 2006, 01:17 PM~4611072
> *When I talk about Mason..i really mean 75th street..People crusing ..not just hanging in the park...
> *


 yea goofy remeber the bridge where the chick would hang out and look down at all the cars. mayne wish i could go back. jam'n aggravated and street military.

hehe


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I think we should give Airline another chance.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 13 2006, 11:23 AM~4611112
> *I think we should give Airline another chance.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: "TICKETVILLE"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

AIRLINE!!!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 13 2006, 01:23 PM~4611112
> *I think we should give Airline another chance.
> *


airline is cool but its like going on a date to get a ticket...... i have heard the same about 1960. I have a few buddies that hang out with the bike sceen on 1960 and they are dam cool with the law and parking lots. But what they do is talk to the owners of the places and keep everything respectfull.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 13 2006, 01:26 PM~4611139
> *airline is cool but its like going on a date to get a ticket...... i have heard the same about 1960. I have a few buddies that hang out with the bike sceen on 1960 and they are dam cool with the law and parking lots. But what they do is talk to the owners of the places and keep everything respectfull.
> *



thats probably going to be everywhere...

everyone pitch in for an SNJ office on Richmond and then I can give everyone permission to hang out in my parking lot!!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 13 2006, 11:21 AM~4611099
> *yea goofy remeber the bridge where the chick would hang out and look down at all the cars. mayne wish i could go back. jam'n aggravated and street military.
> 
> hehe
> *


 Memory lane..... :tears: Never again will there be a 75th....


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

yea he.he.. that would be nice. a office off of richmond. parking lot. let just all sign up to get a loan to buy that club off of richmond and 610. hehe,


but yea AIRLINE 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I heard they sell cars out of Aztlan Wear now.....wuz up wit dat ZAR?? :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ok so what's going on this weekend i would like to know


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 13 2006, 01:34 PM~4611179
> *
> *


you want me to drive sick life out to Autozone this weekend? just give me a holler!!

:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 13 2006, 01:36 PM~4611186
> *you want me to drive sick life out to Autozone this weekend? just give me a holler!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


IM HOLLERING, CAN YOU HEAR ME? :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

so waht timeon sat??? Hey what's everyone doing tonite??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 13 2006, 01:50 PM~4611208
> *so waht timeon sat??? Hey what's everyone doing tonite??
> *


IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT I WILL BE DOING SOMEONE TONIGHT AND ON SATURDAY ITS THE SAME AS FRIDAY.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ohhhh nice very nice....WOW well at least someone is getting laid around here lol!!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

No really what is everyone doing tonight??? Let me know


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

alright I know when nobody wants to talk so I'll leave ya'll till next time see ya, miss ya'll and take care


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 13 2006, 01:54 PM~4611228
> *ohhhh nice very nice....WOW well at least someone is getting laid around here lol!!!!
> *


IF YOU NEED HELP LET ME KNOW, I CAN VOLUNTEER MY SERVICES TO THE COMMUNITY!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 13 2006, 01:53 PM~4611218
> *IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT I WILL BE DOING SOMEONE TONIGHT AND ON SATURDAY ITS THE SAME AS FRIDAY.
> *



Quit Showing off...

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 13 2006, 01:13 PM~4611021
> *taking me where?? I know what autozone ya'll talking about but modeling for what, if we're all just hanging out there?? right??
> *


Modelling at Show Palace :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 13 2006, 01:53 PM~4611218
> *IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT I WILL BE DOING SOMEONE TONIGHT AND ON SATURDAY ITS THE SAME AS FRIDAY.
> *


Some girl exchanging seckz for not getting a ticket from you? :dunno:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea Dani sup chik hating lately??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hola sanchita :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 13 2006, 01:19 PM~4611426
> *Yea Dani sup chik hating lately??
> *


 :0 :0 Now now :nono: :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

TGIV


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 13 2006, 01:23 PM~4611445
> *TGIV
> *


gracias a dios!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

bueno...lunch time!! see ya in a bit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 13 2006, 02:19 PM~4611426
> *Yea Dani sup chik hating lately??
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda _DJ JOHN_?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 01:27 PM~4611474
> *Que onda DJ JOHN?
> *


whats the deal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 13 2006, 02:30 PM~4611501
> *whats the deal
> *


Just waiting for 5:30. Have to come to work tomorrow.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 01:31 PM~4611508
> *Just waiting for 5:30.  Have to come to work tomorrow.
> *


THAT SUCKS BUT A LIL EXTRA MONEY WONT HURT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 13 2006, 02:33 PM~4611521
> *THAT SUCKS BUT A LIL EXTRA MONEY WONT HURT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's all cool. more $ for buying parts and trimming for the '51 and also stuff for the regal.  We'll be working for the next 12 weekends.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 02:36 PM~4611532
> *it's all cool.  more $ for buying parts and trimming for the '51 and also stuff for the regal.    We'll be working for the next 12 weekends.
> *



ballers...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 13 2006, 02:37 PM~4611538
> *ballers...
> *


I wish.  Bank keeps the $-Flow til i'm ready for a home :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 01:27 PM~4611474
> *Que onda DJ JOHN?
> *


DJ EFX!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2006, 10:55 PM~4607052
> *64 rag dont mean to boast or brag but holla at me dena when you get some dayton flags
> *


Where you at Kenny G? 
you and your 6-4 rag can blow me 
cause you’re below me 
ain’t shit about lowriding you can show me 
your lonely 
and your Dayton flags are phonies 
where are all your homies?
Looking for a sweet tenderoni?
My Fleetwood brougham is the only
Candy lac in H-town and I’ll be showing
All you haterz how a real lady gets down, rollin’
From 288 south all around town and even your own street
I’ll hop my shit till you drop down to your knees and I was wrong D.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whut it dew h-town......how is everyone doing?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 01:39 PM~4611554
> *I wish.    Bank keeps the $-Flow til i'm ready for a home  :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S THE WAY TO DO IT....SAVE ALL YOU CAN IT WILL PAY OFF LATER.. :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 13 2006, 03:36 PM~4612522
> *Where you at Kenny G?
> you and your 6-4 rag can blow me
> cause you’re below me
> ...


DAMMIT. EX214GIRL ROLLIN DOWN 8 MILE! :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2006, 03:55 PM~4612688
> *DAMMIT.  EX214GIRL ROLLIN DOWN 8 MILE! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 13 2006, 03:36 PM~4612522
> *Where you at Kenny G?
> you and your 6-4 rag can blow me
> cause you’re below me
> ...


well come down my street if you can dont b scurd


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 03:07 PM~4612248
> *DJ EFX!!
> *


you tell'em lord hex :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 13 2006, 03:36 PM~4612522
> *Where you at Kenny G?
> you and your 6-4 rag can blow me
> cause you’re below me
> ...


AH SHIT!! HAHAHAHAHHA!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dena's a poet and I didnt even know it!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 13 2006, 05:20 PM~4612840
> *you tell'em lord hex  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I always knew you as john, didn't know your dj name.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:25 PM~4612865
> *I always knew you as john, didn't know your dj name.
> *


yeah you gotta come over to the myspace side


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:25 PM~4612865
> *I always knew you as john, didn't know your dj name.
> *


its cool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 05:26 PM~4612879
> *yeah you gotta come over to the myspace side
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:27 PM~4612885
> *:biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAAH :biggrin:

you win again!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:27 PM~4612885
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 05:27 PM~4612888
> *HAHAHAAH :biggrin:
> *


You got your $1's in check for tomorrow?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:28 PM~4612894
> *You got your $1's in check for tomorrow?
> *


AutoZOne is a check giving nekked hoes MAH money...thats a negatorio :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2006, 03:55 PM~4612688
> *DAMMIT.  EX214GIRL ROLLIN DOWN 8 MILE! :0
> *




shut the hell up eminem queer :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up jon, albert, and gabriel....how is ya'lls day going? whats the deal for tonite...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 13 2006, 04:30 PM~4612906
> *what up jon, albert, and gabriel....how is ya'lls day going? whats the deal for tonite...
> *


i dunno but el emperor needs to come over to pick up a design...i dunno when he'll be doin that. After that I am free for whatevers!! Whuts tha deal. waiting for today to end. i wish I worked for a government agency so's I could get MLK day off too!!! :angry:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 13 2006, 04:30 PM~4612906
> *what up jon, albert, and gabriel....how is ya'lls day going? whats the deal for tonite...
> *


me no kno but ill call if something goes down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 13 2006, 04:32 PM~4612914
> *me no kno but ill call if something goes down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u got my numero too?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 13 2006, 05:30 PM~4612906
> *what up jon, albert, and gabriel....how is ya'lls day going? whats the deal for tonite...
> *


dinner, then go home to get ready for Bea's. suppose to meet some friends there.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 04:32 PM~4612913
> *i dunno but el emperor needs to come over to pick up a design...i dunno when he'll be doin that.  After that I am free for whatevers!!  Whuts tha deal.  waiting for today to end.  i wish I worked for a government agency so's I could get MLK day off too!!! :angry:
> *



cool....yea i gotta work on monday too......well holla at me if anything is going down.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 04:33 PM~4612919
> *u got my numero too?
> *


me no kno da to ( oh my bad r 2 d 2 ) no i dont :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 05:30 PM~4612905
> *shut the hell up eminem queer :uh:
> *


 :uh: take a swig of this fool :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:36 PM~4612933
> *:uh:  take a swig of this fool  :uh:
> *




:uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 13 2006, 04:32 PM~4612914
> *me no kno but ill call if something goes down :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats cool, just let me kno.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 05:32 PM~4612913
> *i dunno but el emperor needs to come over to pick up a design...i dunno when he'll be doin that.  After that I am free for whatevers!!  Whuts tha deal.  waiting for today to end.  i wish I worked for a government agency so's I could get MLK day off too!!! :angry:
> *


Not me. Another day off = No overtime


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:35 PM~4612925
> *dinner, then go home to get ready for Bea's.  suppose to meet some friends there.
> *



sounds good playa....oh yea happy belated birthday....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 05:36 PM~4612942
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:38 PM~4612951
> *:uh:
> *






:uh: :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:37 PM~4612945
> *Not me.  Another day off = No overtime
> *


me to oh wait i dont have a job lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 13 2006, 05:38 PM~4612950
> *sounds good playa....oh yea happy belated birthday....
> *


Thanks, made reservations at sp for 20-25. when you get there say my name. that way we won't have to be soo spread out in the place.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:39 PM~4612956
> *Thanks, made reservations at sp for 20-25.  when you get there say my name.  that way we won't have to be soo spread out in the place.
> *





:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 05:38 PM~4612953
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


I still have to give you the present i got you for your b'day. :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:39 PM~4612956
> *Thanks, made reservations at sp for 20-25.  when you get there say my name.  that way we won't have to be soo spread out in the place.
> *



thats cool.....ill see what the day is like....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:39 PM~4612956
> *Thanks, made reservations at sp for 20-25.  when you get there say my name.  that way we won't have to be soo spread out in the place.
> *


DJ Latin or Gabriel ___________


oh wait i aint going anyway :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 05:41 PM~4612967
> *DJ Latin or Gabriel ___________
> *


the second one. lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:40 PM~4612959
> *I still have to give you the present i got you for your b'day.  :uh:
> *




***** wut u talkin bout?? aint no drama here :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 05:41 PM~4612969
> ****** wut u talkin bout??  aint no drama here :uh:
> *


when i finish calling your job to leave a message on your prostate results there will. lmfao!!!!!!!!!!

Signed,
_Dr. Latin PHD_


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:42 PM~4612974
> *when i finish calling your job to leave a message on your prostate results there will.  lmfao!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Signed,
> ...




:0 



[attachmentid=421996] x 666


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fuck this job, im out :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 05:43 PM~4612980
> *:0
> [attachmentid=421996] x 666
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 04:43 PM~4612980
> *:0
> [attachmentid=421996] x 666
> *


latin, you just got fingered by the DEVIL!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 05:45 PM~4612994
> *latin, you just got fingered by the DEVIL!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

peace!! i am out dis bitch!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey everyone miss me yet??? Cuz I missed ya'll he he he !!! ANyways what is everyone up to?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 13 2006, 04:52 PM~4613030
> *Hey everyone miss me yet??? Cuz I missed ya'll he he he !!! ANyways what is everyone up to?
> *


miss u every second of the day..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

OMG hey honey lol!!!! What are you doing?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 13 2006, 04:54 PM~4613046
> *OMG hey honey lol!!!! What are you doing?
> *



nothing babe, just here at the house bored as hell.....what u doing? u working tonite?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda shortdog? You going to be at the station tonight?


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

whats going on Houston?


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

hmmm whats going down this weekend?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2006, 08:08 PM~4606659
> *another lonstar original :cheesy:
> *


man,,, only on LIL


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2006, 04:01 PM~4613098
> *Que onda shortdog?  You going to be at the station tonight?
> *


Yup...........10pm on the dot!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Jan 13 2006, 05:33 PM~4613308
> *hmmm whats going down this weekend?
> *


who in the hell is this?............naw j/k wassup Pat


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 13 2006, 04:36 PM~4612522
> *Where you at Kenny G?
> you and your 6-4 rag can blow me
> cause you’re below me
> ...


 NOT TO BE JUMPIN IN YALL SHIT THAT WAS NICE BUT I CAN DO IT TOO..............
NO DAYTON FLAGS OR CANDY PAINT JUMPER
ON THE THIRD LICK THE CONCREATS BOUT TO SAY HELLO TO MY BUMPER


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2006, 04:55 PM~4612688
> *DAMMIT.  EX214GIRL ROLLIN DOWN 8 MILE! :0
> *


Im from 13mile lived there till i was 12


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2006, 07:10 PM~4614003
> *NOT TO BE JUMPIN IN YALL SHIT THAT WAS NICE BUT I CAN DO IT TOO..............
> NO DAYTON FLAGS OR CANDY PAINT JUMPER
> ON THE THIRD LICK THE CONCREATS BOUT TO SAY HELLO TO MY BUMPER
> *


ya trying to get records deals or what :biggrin:lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2006, 08:10 PM~4614003
> *NOT TO BE JUMPIN IN YALL SHIT THAT WAS NICE BUT I CAN DO IT TOO..............
> NO DAYTON FLAGS OR CANDY PAINT JUMPER
> ON THE THIRD LICK THE CONCREATS BOUT TO SAY HELLO TO MY BUMPER
> *


How many licks does it take to get to the back bumper of your Caprice?

One......



Two.....................



Three...............................



CRUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:








The youngins may not remember that tootsie pop commercial


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

whut it dew!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 13 2006, 08:31 PM~4614139
> *whut it dew!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sup block hustla


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 13 2006, 03:38 PM~4612954
> *me to oh wait i dont have a job lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



about damn time :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 13 2006, 08:34 PM~4614159
> *sup block hustla
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 13 2006, 06:40 PM~4614199
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 13 2006, 02:36 PM~4612522
> *Where you at Kenny G?
> you and your 6-4 rag can blow me
> cause you’re below me
> ...


man that shit was sorry


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 13 2006, 07:39 PM~4614193
> *about damn time :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 04:30 PM~4612905
> *shut the hell up eminem queer :uh:
> *


dont you gotta go give spm a reach around or something?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2006, 10:22 PM~4615183
> *dont you gotta go give spm a reach around or something?
> *




:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 10:51 PM~4615364
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2006, 10:52 PM~4615371
> *
> *



j5 is gay. :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 11:00 PM~4615403
> *j5 is gay. :uh:
> *


JOHNNY FIVE IS AAAAALLIIIIIIIVVVVVEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

FREE SPM


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

free JUSTDEEZ from his gaydom


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 13 2006, 11:07 PM~4615446
> *free JUSTDEEZ from his gaydom
> *


WILL YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP? I'M TRYING TO FIND WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO RICHMOND AVE!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN THATS OLD


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 13 2006, 03:32 PM~4612913
> *i dunno but el emperor needs to come over to pick up a design...*


Thankz Lord Hex....my bowling team likes it...

THE KING PINS....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya'll crazy lol!!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 14 2006, 02:57 AM~4616528
> *Ya'll crazy lol!!!
> *


WHO


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

everybody who was in here earlier


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2006, 09:07 PM~4614402
> *man that shit was sorry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

everyone that has a subscription, meet me at autozone today and Ill give you your copy of this issue!!!


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=422808]

*PIMP C!!!!!!!!</span></span></span>*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 14 2006, 09:50 AM~4617446
> *everyone that has a subscription, meet me at autozone today and Ill give you your copy of this issue!!!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 14 2006, 07:50 AM~4617446
> *everyone that has a subscription, meet me at autozone today and Ill give you your copy of this issue!!!
> *



I wont be able to make it


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Everyone ready..."TO GET IN THE ZONE!!"...AUTOZONE.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 14 2006, 10:22 AM~4617520
> *Everyone ready..."TO GET IN THE ZONE!!"...AUTOZONE.. :biggrin:
> *


Tonight it will be known as VATOzone


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 08:23 AM~4617522
> *Tonight it will be known as VATOzone
> *


 :biggrin: ..Yea before I go to Vatoszone im going to HOMESDepot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 14 2006, 10:28 AM~4617537
> *:biggrin: ..Yea before I go to Vatoszone im going to HOMESDepot
> *


You driving the Cavi'?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 08:30 AM~4617544
> *You driving the Cavi'?
> *


INDEED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lord Goofy, *impalastyle*, EL GUERO


You going to be there pat?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: 


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 10:31 AM~4617548
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lord Goofy, impalastyle, EL GUERO
> You going to be there pat?
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2006, 11:09 PM~4615453
> *CAN'T A GUY COME OUT OF THE CLOSET IN PEACE?  I'M TRYING TO FIND WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MONTROSE BLVD, I MISS THOSE DAYS!!!!
> *





:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 09:31 AM~4617548
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lord Goofy, impalastyle, EL GUERO
> You going to be there pat?
> *





:dunno: dunno yet. have to see where my day takes me


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin: ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 14 2006, 10:22 AM~4617520
> *Everyone ready..."TO GET IN THE ZONE!!"...AUTOZONE.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

SO WHO ALL IS GOING TO AUTOZONE?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 14 2006, 10:35 AM~4617562
> *:dunno: dunno yet.  have to see where my day takes me
> *


??? your real dad or JustDeez??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 14 2006, 10:43 AM~4617591
> *SO WHO ALL IS GOING TO AUTOZONE?
> *


I'll be there. PROVOK said he's going. Will be leaving his ride at my house since he doesn't want to leave it at Show Palace for the entertainment.

Conrad said he'll show up.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 10:44 AM~4617604
> *I'll be there.  PROVOK said he's going.  Will be leaving his ride at my house since he doesn't want to leave it at Show Palace for the entertainment.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP GOOFY?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 14 2006, 08:48 AM~4617631
> *WHAT'S UP GOOFY?
> *


where you been bro..I havent seen the Navi on the Streets latey??


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 14 2006, 10:49 AM~4617636
> *where you been bro..I havent seen the Navi on the Streets latey??
> *


I'M AROUND WORKING STACKING . I'LL BE THERE TO NIGHT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 14 2006, 08:54 AM~4617667
> *I'M AROUND  WORKING STACKING . I'LL BE THERE TO NIGHT
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Slim ...u going to be in the HOUZZZE tonight???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 09:43 AM~4617594
> *???  your real dad or JustDeez??
> *





DAY bitch, not dad. :angry: [attachmentid=422857]





goofy, you's a fool, i been waitin a long time for somebody to post that up :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 14 2006, 11:06 AM~4617708
> *DAY bitch, not dad. :angry: [attachmentid=422857]
> goofy, you's a fool, i been waitin a long time for somebody to post that up :biggrin:
> *


Sorry man, still sleepy. Spun last night.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 10:07 AM~4617710
> *Sorry man, still sleepy.  Spun last night.
> *



pobrecito, do you need to go mimi's?







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 14 2006, 11:12 AM~4617728
> *pobrecito, do you need to go mimi's?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 14 2006, 09:06 AM~4617708
> *DAY bitch, not dad. :angry: [attachmentid=422857]
> goofy, you's a fool, i been waitin a long time for somebody to post that up :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:machinegun: :roflmao: :twak: :angel: :guns: :worship:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man i was horrified when that movie came out, i was like fuckn shit now whenever i step on the scene all im gonna hear is ITS PAT :banghead:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 14 2006, 11:20 AM~4617763
> *man i was horrified when that movie came out, i was like fuckn shit now whenever i step on the scene all im gonna hear is ITS PAT :banghead:
> *


what's up Pat


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone need a shirt for tonite?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh: payasos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 14 2006, 11:44 AM~4617883
> *Anyone need a shirt for tonite?
> 
> 
> ...


Hook it up. lol! Make the breast a little bigger :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 09:42 AM~4617869
> *what's up Pat
> *


IT'S PAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 14 2006, 11:44 AM~4617883
> *Anyone need a shirt for tonite?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: $$


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 14 2006, 11:58 AM~4617963
> *IT'S PAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 10:06 AM~4618007
> *
> *



hey it 's liv4lacs!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 13 2006, 04:36 PM~4612522
> *Where you at Kenny G?
> you and your 6-4 rag can blow me
> cause you’re below me
> ...


YOU MAKING ME BLUSH :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: fukkd up. talking about me while im not even here.
cant believe that i never thought of that damn movie. thanks goofy! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 10:06 AM~4618007
> *
> *


umm the black dude with the pink panther shirt


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ok folks enough with the gay jokes lol!!! Anyways how is everyone today?? Good I hope


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 14 2006, 11:13 AM~4618047
> *hey it 's liv4lacs!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 14 2006, 11:40 AM~4618539
> *ok folks enough with the gay jokes lol!!! Anyways how is everyone today?? Good I hope
> *


darkness strikes again.. ha ha ur it
[attachmentid=422995]


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ewww grosse darkness waht the fuck is that lol!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 14 2006, 12:10 PM~4618710
> *ewww grosse darkness waht the fuck is that lol!!!!
> *


wat u think it is.. a bloody tampon.. ha ha ha


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

your so funny darkness!!! anyways i heard that this whole shit with dani hasmade it through he grapevine


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

wut time is everyone gonna meet at Vatozone?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[ :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

why do you care ...plus she was the one who said sum shit first ,she's lucky i even remember her or else i wouldn't givedamn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

yea you aren't the onlyone who gave me permission lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 14 2006, 01:18 PM~4618773
> *wut time is everyone gonna meet at Vatozone?
> *


ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i will be debuting my new hopper. so anyone who wants to step, bring 500 to put on it.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

just letting everyone know the autozone is a go but park all along the sides and behind the store and plz park right and no loud music lets not give the cops a reason to stop it lets keep it cool .... no parking infront of the store hope to see everyone out there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 14 2006, 01:07 PM~4619106
> *just letting everyone know the autozone is a go but park all along the sides and behind the store and plz park right and no loud music lets not give the cops a reason to stop it lets keep it cool .... no parking infront of the store hope to see everyone out there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who invited the cops :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2006, 02:08 PM~4619121
> *who invited the cops  :uh:
> *


well you should kno they just tend to show up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

if you build it they will come


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2006, 01:02 PM~4619056
> *i will be debuting my new hopper. so anyone who wants to step, bring 500 to put on it.
> *


u said it wasnt coming out till u where in the 50's,i guess u ready


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 14 2006, 03:07 PM~4619106
> *just letting everyone know the autozone is a go but park all along the sides and behind the store and plz park right and no loud music lets not give the cops a reason to stop it lets keep it cool .... no parking infront of the store hope to see everyone out there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 14 2006, 11:44 AM~4617883
> *Anyone need a shirt for tonite?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2006, 03:02 PM~4619056
> *i will be debuting my new hopper. so anyone who wants to step, bring 500 to put on it.
> *


DON'T TALK ABOUT IT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BE ABOUT IT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just finished charging the batteries i hope you boys are ready. low 40s after 3 hits.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2006, 07:06 PM~4620244
> *just finished charging the batteries i hope you boys are ready. low 40s after 3 hits.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok im lying, but i will take my 64 out there. :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2006, 07:22 PM~4620369
> *ok im lying, but i will take my 64 out there.  :biggrin:
> *


THE MORE THE MERRYER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2006, 03:41 PM~4619522
> *if you  build it they will come
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WHATS UP GUERO!!!!


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 14 2006, 09:27 PM~4621248
> *WHATS UP GUERO!!!!
> *


what's up are yall going to autozone?


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

YEAH !!! WHO ARE YOU GOING WITH?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 14 2006, 09:31 PM~4621267
> *YEAH !!! WHO ARE YOU GOING WITH?
> *


VICTOR AND MY WIFE


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WHAT TIME?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 14 2006, 09:31 PM~4621267
> *YEAH !!! WHO ARE YOU GOING WITH?
> *


SO WHO IS GOING WITH YOU?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 14 2006, 09:34 PM~4621287
> *WHAT TIME?
> *


10:30 OR 11:00


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

SARA AND HER FREIND'S THRN WERE GOING OUT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

CALL US SO THAT WE CAN MEET YA'LL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 12:06 PM~4618007
> *
> *


pink is a no no :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE EVREYONE IS OUT ROLLING SOMEHWERE OR PARTYING...? :dunno:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 14 2006, 11:44 AM~4617883
> *Anyone need a shirt for tonite?
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so how was it last night? i got stuck doin other things last night


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it was ok. just people chillin dena pulled up in that badass fleetwood. fuckin paint is invisible!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Vatozone and SP was tight.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 11:30 AM~4625117
> *it was ok. just people chillin dena pulled up in that badass fleetwood. fuckin paint is invisible!!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


daaaaaammmmmnnnnnnnn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 15 2006, 10:58 AM~4625228
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> daaaaaammmmmnnnnnnnn
> *


yea you should have seen it candy paint was so blinding i couldnt see it.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Pics.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Had to stay at Latin's crib.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u get one of my car


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 12:14 PM~4625287
> *u get one of my car
> *


Didn't take that many pics. It was dark and I started talking to everyone so I didn't get a chance.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 12:14 PM~4625287
> *u get one of my car
> *




denas car was in the way :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Is McGregor on for this cloudy Sunday??


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

who's all going to the park? There was a lot of talk last night. I just got back from that side of town and it better be worth it if I go back. I don't live down the street like a lot of ya'll.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Sancha, you going. I miss talking pics of you. :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Awww yea i want to go just wanting to see who's gonna meet me up there lol!!!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 15 2006, 01:08 PM~4625494
> *Awww yea i want to go  just wanting to see who's gonna meet me up there lol!!!!!
> *


Shit, I'll be there waiting.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 12:09 PM~4625497
> *Shit, I'll be there waiting.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol oooh should i wear sumthing perrty?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lonestar, you down or you at work?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 12:10 PM~4625508
> *Lonestar, you down or you at work?
> *


im off, last times i went to the park, it wasnt worth the drive


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Man, don't say that this is going to be the first time I ever go to the aprk on a sunday I have never been so don't say that .....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 01:10 PM~4625512
> *im off, last times i went to the park, it wasnt worth the drive
> *


Start making calls and let's get it going. Last night I heard talk of the park. My boy said he was gonna cook up some fajitas.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 01:10 PM~4625512
> *im off, last times i went to the park, it wasnt worth the drive
> *


You stay far? the last couple of weekends were aiight...but ifyou show up late like i did last time, you'll miss it. People split kinda early.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

what for? shit for sum fajitas I'll stay till the sun goes down


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 01:13 PM~4625531
> *Start making calls and let's get it going. Last night I heard talk of the park. My boy said he was gonna cook up some fajitas.
> *


ay buey Fajitas!?! last time we had that mobile DJ playing music...think he'll be there again?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 15 2006, 12:15 PM~4625538
> *what for? shit for sum fajitas I'll stay till PROVOK goes down
> *



:0 :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 01:17 PM~4625549
> *:0  :0
> *


Crazy azz *****.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 12:19 PM~4625555
> *Crazy azz *****.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I stay an hour away. Just come.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL WHAT THE FUCK!!!! WOO WOO DAMN PROVOK I DIDN'T IT WAS LIKE TAHT CALM DOWN LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO THE PARK


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ME ...hopefully


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

8 User(s) on this topic. All of ya'll better come.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just deez nuts............ da brainssssss


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

yea i want everyone to go to the park .... i don't want ot be there all lonely and shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill be there


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 02:26 PM~4625599
> *8 User(s) on this topic. All of ya'll better come.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

be there or be square.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 15 2006, 02:27 PM~4625611
> *yea i want everyone to go to the park .... i don't want ot be there all lonely and shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Darkness you're cool!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2006, 01:26 PM~4625604
> *just deez nuts............ da brainssssss
> *


carefull dogg. they aint ready. might get skurrred.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Almost 1400 pages of this topic and still haven't found a good cruise spot. :angry:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 15 2006, 12:30 PM~4625636
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


CUTE ^^^^


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 15 2006, 12:30 PM~4625637
> *Darkness you're cool!!!!
> *


why u say dat


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 02:29 PM~4625627
> *be there or be square.
> *


what time is everyone going to show up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 12:31 PM~4625641
> *Almost 1400 pages of this topic and still haven't found a good cruise spot.  :angry:
> *


it was brought up hundreds of pages ago, cant do it every weekend it gets burnt out.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 15 2006, 12:31 PM~4625639
> *carefull dogg.  they aint ready.  might get skurrred.
> *


lol right.. dat shit was funny tho


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 12:30 PM~4625117
> *it was ok. just people chillin dena pulled up in that badass fleetwood. fuckin paint is invisible!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Lonestar, I'll see you at the park.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 12:33 PM~4625661
> *Lonestar, I'll see you at the park.
> *


yea im gonna go, dena gonna pick me up in her fleetwood, that means i wont be going


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 15 2006, 02:31 PM~4625643
> *CUTE ^^^^
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 01:32 PM~4625653
> *it was brought up hundreds of pages ago, cant do it every weekend it gets burnt out.
> *


It's not like people how up every Sunday. Plus, once car show season starts no one will be going to the park.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

SO WHO IS SANCHA


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

DArkness you're kool becuz you ar going to the park that's why you're kool


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I be at the park, in my Caddy. Gotta go eat. I'll see ya'll up there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 12:35 PM~4625675
> *It's not like people how up every Sunday. Plus, once car show season starts no one will be going to the park.
> *


new issue of spokes and juice is lookin good. the other pics of the woman with the malibu must be xxx :0


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2006, 01:32 PM~4625654
> *lol right.. dat shit was funny tho
> *


we should start a crime fighting team. chocolate bunni and the brains! :cheesy:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 15 2006, 02:27 PM~4625611
> *yea i want everyone to go to the park .... i don't want ot be there all lonely and shit
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 15 2006, 12:57 PM~4625217
> *Vatozone and SP was tight.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 15 2006, 12:36 PM~4625680
> *DArkness you're kool becuz you ar going to the park that's why you're kool
> *


lol oooo i c.. i guess


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 15 2006, 12:41 PM~4625694
> *we should start a crime fighting team.  chocolate bunni and the brains!  :cheesy:
> *


takin off.. see yall at da park


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

DAMN all these people in her and nobody's talkin ...that's a shame


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IS EVERYBODY GOING TO GO TO VATOZONE EVERY SATURDAY OR WAS IT A ONE TIME THING.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 15 2006, 02:48 PM~4625737
> *DAMN all these people in her and nobody's talkin ...that's a shame
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 15 2006, 02:49 PM~4625743
> *IS EVERYBODY GOING TO GO TO VATOZONE EVERY SATURDAY OR WAS IT A ONE TIME THING.
> *


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO H-TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 01:38 PM~4625688
> *new issue of spokes and juice is lookin good.  the other pics of the woman with the malibu must be xxx  :0
> *


Provoks other hobbies are spilling into his SnJ photoshoots :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2006, 11:59 AM~4617970
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  $$
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2006, 12:56 PM~4625780
> *Provoks other hobbies are spilling into his SnJ photoshoots  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL OH REALLY~~!!!! HMMMM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 15 2006, 12:49 PM~4625743
> *IS EVERYBODY GOING TO GO TO VATOZONE EVERY SATURDAY OR WAS IT A ONE TIME THING.
> *


from what i know it will be every other saturday. until they close ,around 930


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

see yall up there!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:dunno: what time is everyone going to the park?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 15 2006, 02:17 PM~4625884
> *:dunno: what time is everyone going to the park?
> *


Same Bat-time same Bat-channel


----------



## Virgin Surgeon (Dec 13, 2005)

houstoned texas


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 15 2006, 12:36 PM~4625676
> *SO WHO IS SANCHA
> *


SOME CHICK WHO THINKS SHE LOOKS PRETTY BUT DAMN GIRL YOUR FACE IS UGLY !!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

what's damn deal!!!!! :wave:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

NICE TURNOUT AT THE PARK . BETER THAN LAST WEEK IT WAS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE OUTHERE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Jan 15 2006, 03:16 PM~4626390
> *SOME CHICK WHO THINKS SHE LOOKS PRETTY BUT DAMN GIRL YOUR FACE IS UGLY !!!!!
> *


shes gunna hurt u for that... u have no taste


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2006, 07:39 PM~4627313
> *shes gunna hurt u for that... u have no taste
> *


SO HOW DOSE SHE LOOK AND WHAT DOES SHE DRIVE


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SLIMALMOSTTOTHABUMPERRRRRR THATS COO WE GONNA CHARGE THEM UP AND THEN SEE WHAT IT DO IF YOU THINK IT DID GOOD AT THE PARK YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN ME ON THE FREEWAY THE HOMIE SAID THE BUMPER WAS RIGHT THERE BUT I STOPPED CUZ IT WAS GOING TO THE RIGHT AND I WAS ALREADY SCURRRD


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 15 2006, 05:32 PM~4627277
> *NICE TURNOUT AT THE PARK . BETER THAN LAST WEEK IT WAS GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE OUTHERE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 15 2006, 07:02 PM~4628007
> *SLIMALMOSTTOTHABUMPERRRRRR THATS COO WE GONNA CHARGE THEM UP AND THEN SEE WHAT IT DO IF YOU THINK IT DID GOOD AT THE PARK YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN ME ON THE FREEWAY THE HOMIE SAID THE BUMPER WAS RIGHT THERE  BUT I STOPPED CUZ IT WAS GOING TO THE RIGHT AND I WAS ALREADY SCURRRD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u were scurrd, but anywayz homie, i see u hoppin real clean, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: u almost onthe bumperrrr


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you got any pics of this bumper king


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEA WELL ITS NOT FUNNY WHEN YOU DOING BOUT 60


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up pat u get that today...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 01:34 PM~4625665
> *yea im gonna go, dena gonna pick me up in her fleetwood, that means i wont be going
> *




:0 


this fool.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 09:11 PM~4628119
> *you got any pics of this bumper king
> *


NOPE NO CAM YOU JUST HAD TO BE THERE BUT SHE AINT MUCH TO LOOK AT AT THE MOMENT GIMMIE A MONTH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 15 2006, 07:13 PM~4628137
> *YEA WELL ITS NOT FUNNY WHEN YOU DOING BOUT 60
> *


 :nono: :uh: u bust a ball joint doing 60 ?, u tell me where am i going to find another 7 feet friend :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 08:18 PM~4628184
> *what up pat u get that today...
> *



wut up, nah didnt go off. couldnt get ahold of homeboy. he must of had an emergency cus he wasnt answerin his phone and he always calls right back when he dont. so hopefully, next weekend  

so i jus stuck around here and painted shit. you went to the park?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 15 2006, 07:20 PM~4628205
> *wut up, nah didnt go off. couldnt get ahold of homeboy.  he must of had an emergency cus he wasnt answerin his phone and he always calls right back when he dont.  so hopefully, next weekend
> 
> so i jus stuck around here and painted shit.  you went to the park?
> *


nah no park. ride wont be out for a few weeks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 08:21 PM~4628219
> *nah no park. ride wont be out for a few weeks
> *




 ride must be gettin 'sick' huh? :biggrin:


holla if you need some help homie, i'm down the street from you :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 15 2006, 07:20 PM~4628205
> *wut up, nah didnt go off. couldnt get ahold of homeboy.  he must of had an emergency cus he wasnt answerin his phone and he always calls right back when he dont.  so hopefully, next weekend
> 
> so i jus stuck around here and painted shit.  you went to the park?
> *


u should had call that lowriding FIESTA TAXI and drop u off at the park :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2006, 09:19 PM~4628195
> *:nono:  :uh: u bust a ball joint doing 60 ?, u tell me where am i going to find another 7 feet friend :biggrin:
> *


I LOVE TO GAS HOP IMA TELL MARC TO WELD CHAINS ON THE AARMS AND SPINDLES SO IF IT SEPARATES IT WONT DO IT COMPLEATLY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2006, 08:22 PM~4628237
> *u should had call that lowriding FIESTA TAXI and drop u off at the park :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: man i seen that shit, thats funny as hell.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 15 2006, 07:22 PM~4628226
> *  ride must be gettin 'sick' huh? :biggrin:
> holla if you need some help homie, i'm down the street from you :cheesy:
> *


yea its a little tired, needs some rest


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 08:24 PM~4628253
> *yea its a little tired, needs some rest
> *


  





> *shes 42 but still looks sexy in her skirt and always ready to take the top off*



:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 15 2006, 07:23 PM~4628238
> *I LOVE TO GAS HOP IMA TELL MARC TO WELD CHAINS ON THE AARMS  AND SPINDLES SO IF IT SEPARATES IT WONT DO IT COMPLEATLY
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slimmneeds al class in gas hoppin 101 u shoulda let me show u how its done anyway lookin good slim u will be on the bumper when u charge ya batts all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEP YEP U NEED TO GO GET THAT CUTTY


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2006, 05:39 PM~4627313
> *shes gunna hurt u for that... u have no taste
> *


I'M A KID WHAT DO YOU EXPECT ANYWAYS HER HURT ME I'LL CALL CHILD ABUSE ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where is brian is he praying to the porcelain god. thats what i heard, damn rookie.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 08:42 PM~4628343
> *where is brian is he praying to the porcelain god. thats what i heard, damn rookie.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard hes a 3 beer chump. i drink 3 beers, on the way to drink beer.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

SANCHITA WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 08:42 PM~4628343
> *where is brian is he praying to the porcelain god. thats what i heard, damn rookie.
> *





AAAHHHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAAAAAA


sissy boy, tell him to get his head out the bowl already


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2006, 09:03 PM~4628028
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 07:42 PM~4628343
> *where is brian is he praying to the porcelain god. thats what i heard, damn rookie.
> *


porcelain god :roflmao: :roflmao: anything as long he ddon't start trippin on them elbows :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 15 2006, 07:51 PM~4628426
> *SANCHITA WHERE ARE YOU?
> *


te van a pegar, or is this el guerito looking 4 the sanchita? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2006, 09:02 PM~4628563
> *porcelain god :roflmao:  :roflmao: anything as long he ddon't start trippin on them elbows :biggrin:
> *





i told you homeboy, hes workin on his new ride! :0 

[attachmentid=424581]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

he's been talkin bout buyin a SUPER ULTRA RARE CADA-MA-LAC WAGON.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa' sho'.reallybored/wakeupfools.com


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

where'd u get those from :roflmao:


goofy do u have those yet? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2006, 09:58 PM~4629161
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2006, 10:00 PM~4629182
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this is the liv4pedos emoticon


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 15 2006, 09:00 PM~4629188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


frito you alright dog


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

just killing some time before bed


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

buy my setup so i can 4 pump the rag


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i think hes got 'needstotaketheloloouttathegarageitis'.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm going to see if the wifey can hook it up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

either that or solo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2006, 10:07 PM~4629272
> *i'm going to see if the wifey can hook it up
> 
> 
> ...



:0 = her in about 2 minutes huh?




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2006, 09:07 PM~4629283
> *either that or solo
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2006, 10:07 PM~4629283
> *either that or solo
> 
> 
> ...





hey sometimes its easier that way :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

where is the king


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2006, 10:10 PM~4629310
> *where is the king
> 
> 
> ...





:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

alright i'm out, keep rocking on


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2006, 10:12 PM~4629337
> *alright i'm out, keep rocking on
> 
> 
> ...




fa' sho'


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

since its boring, heres some pics of my vacation to los cabos in november.
[attachmentid=424674]
[attachmentid=424672]
[attachmentid=424673]
[attachmentid=424676]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=424684]
[attachmentid=424685]
[attachmentid=424686]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow that looks "breath taking" :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

he said "breath taking"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 10:35 PM~4629521
> *wow that looks "breath taking"  :ugh:
> *





*** :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 15 2006, 11:20 PM~4629924
> **** :uh:
> *


:rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 15 2006, 10:20 PM~4629924
> **** :uh:
> *


fool youre the one who posted them


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 11:22 PM~4629945
> *fool youre the one who posted them
> *




:biggrin: its cool foo', some guys have a sensative side.


this was a 'romantic :uh: ' getaway with the lady.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 15 2006, 10:23 PM~4629957
> *:biggrin:  its cool foo', some guys have a sensative side.
> this was a 'romantic :uh: ' getaway with the lady.
> *


sounds gay. should have saved that money for the 64


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 11:24 PM~4629962
> *sounds gay. should have saved that money for the 64
> *




ass. i didnt pay, she did :biggrin: plus, it was all inclusive. food, alcohol y todo. you would love it, all the beer and liquor u can drink. shit was seepin outta the walls.

i highly recommend los cabos to anyone, and the solaris resort too. the beach is right behind it and san lucas is a 20 minute drive by shuttle away.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 15 2006, 11:51 PM~4630218
> *:0
> *



:0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2006, 02:34 PM~4625665
> *yea im gonna go, dena gonna pick me up in her fleetwood, that means i wont be going
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Jan 15 2006, 12:24 PM~4625080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone bust out the violin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Vote: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=9&t=233601&st=


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 08:36 AM~4631648
> *Can someone bust out the violin?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2006, 10:13 AM~4631913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's up man. Heard you had a hangover? So what did you think of the collections and mixing? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 10:15 AM~4631921
> *What's up man.  Heard you had a hangover?  So what did you think of the collections and mixing?   :biggrin:
> *


Nope, no hangover at all :cheesy: Kenny just talking shit doing what he does best.......
Gotta give you mad props!!! Some of the best music n mixing Ive ever heard :thumbsup:  Thanks again for letting me plant the Lecab on your front lawn :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2006, 10:21 AM~4631943
> *Nope, no hangover at all :cheesy: Kenny just talking shit doing what he does best.......
> Gotta give you mad props!!! Some of the best music n mixing Ive ever heard :thumbsup:   Thanks again for letting me plant the Lecab on your front lawn :biggrin:
> *


No problem. Anytime. One weekend I'll see if you want to hang out with me and djshortdog. said he's planning a small get together with other peeps and just let the dj's mix away while playing cards.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 10:26 AM~4631960
> *No problem.  Anytime.
> *


 Next time I may have to take whoppers........ :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 07:36 AM~4631648
> *Can someone bust out the violin?
> *





once again, :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2006, 10:31 AM~4631969
> *Next time I may have to take whoppers........ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 10:26 AM~4631960
> *No problem.  Anytime.  One weekend I'll see if you want to hang out with me and djshortdog.  said he's planning a small get together with other peeps and just let the dj's mix away while playing cards.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 10:32 AM~4631970
> *once again,  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin, what happen to Juan??? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2006, 10:43 AM~4632009
> *Latin, what happen to Juan??? :cheesy:
> *


Right when you drove off, that chickenhead chick rolled up and dropped him off. Had to air up the air mattress for PROVOK. lol

mucho cerveza = Juan tired Messican


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 10:45 AM~4632017
> *Right when you drove off, that chickenhead chick rolled up and dropped him off.  Had to air up the air mattress for PROVOK.  lol
> 
> mucho cerveza = Juan tired Messican
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Did you ask if he got to see the ketchup n mayo? :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2006, 10:53 AM~4632042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Did you ask if he got to see the ketchup n mayo? :twak:
> *


 :burn: 

i tripped out when that ruca said "apparently you don't know anything about the mens club" i felt like telling her, but didn't want to waste time on that know it all hooker "well i use to go to the mens club when you were still in diapers" :uh: 

he didn't score. 1st thing i asked. lol "did you even get to hit it or a chupis?"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 10:57 AM~4632060
> *:burn:
> 
> i tripped out when that ruca said "apparently you don't know anything about the mens club"  i felt like telling her, but didn't want to waste time on that know it all hooker "well i use to go to the mens club when you were still in diapers"  :uh:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: $10 breakfast buffet.......... 2:30am till 4am


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2006, 09:53 AM~4632042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Did you ask if he got to see the ketchup n mayo? :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 09:36 AM~4631981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cute! :cheesy:


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

chupis....hahahahahahahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2006, 01:01 PM~4632724
> *cute! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 01:12 PM~4633286
> *:biggrin:
> *


chale Gabriel, went back to studio were we kicked it. couldn't pm you the pic I was trying to send you. :dunno: but heres tha boyz kicking it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Jan 16 2006, 02:27 PM~4633389
> *chale Gabriel, went back to studio were we kicked it. couldn't pm you the pic I was trying to send you. :dunno: but heres tha boyz kicking it.
> *


orale.  who is the up and coming artist??


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 01:30 PM~4633409
> *orale.    who is the up and coming artist??
> *


Can't disclose her name, but she is bad, she is the next Selina, but in hip hop and R & B, from Chorpus and only 16....Beesh was working with her on a new Album.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Jan 16 2006, 02:43 PM~4633510
> *Can't disclose her name, but she is bad, she is the next Selina, but in hip hop and R & B, from Chorpus and only 16....Beesh was working with her on a new Album.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 01:12 PM~4633286
> *:biggrin:
> *


aw! is that the one you picked up in austin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2006, 03:14 PM~4633761
> *aw! is that the one you picked up in austin?
> *


Yes, will be 4 months on the 22nd.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

HEy sup everyone ....wow I gotta say for my first time being at Macgregor Park...it was pretty tight pretty bad ass I had fun...well anyways gotta say thanx darkness for sticking up for me on the mimi me thing but i got it and if i were HIM or Her I'd really watch your back. i'm a perosn not to be Fucked with ....ok KID!!laterz Haterz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wut it do folx


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuts the deal on all the drama :uh:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Jan 15 2006, 03:16 PM~4626390
> *SOME CHICK WHO THINKS SHE LOOKS PRETTY BUT DAMN GIRL YOUR FACE IS UGLY !!!!!
> *


 YOU GOT WHAT"S COMING FUCKER!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i see.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2006, 04:27 PM~4634861
> *wut it do folx
> *


whut it dew....playa hey slim the car was getting up pretty good, i kno u will have it on the bumppppppppper soon.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 16 2006, 04:30 PM~4634890
> *YOU GOT WHAT"S COMING FUCKER!!!!
> *


Dont let some instigating child drag you down to their level.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 05:29 PM~4634879
> *wuts the deal on all the drama :uh:
> *


ditto. lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up Latin..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 06:23 PM~4635277
> *Wuz up Latin..
> *


Not much. Just waiting for 6pm


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 05:34 PM~4635374
> *Not much.  Just waiting for 6pm
> *


what happens at 6pm??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2006, 06:38 PM~4635409
> *what happens at 6pm??
> *


I leave the job.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 04:34 PM~4635374
> *Not much.  Just waiting for 6pm
> *


im waiting for wed. just dropped 2g's on my wall unit plasma tv.... :cheesy: i got it at Conns..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 06:38 PM~4635415
> *im waiting for wed. just dropped 2g's on my wall unit plasma  tv.... :cheesy: i got it at Conns..
> *


baller, i'm still rocking the 27"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 04:39 PM~4635425
> *baller, i'm still rocking the 27"
> *


yea right.... :uh: .....im still rollin on stocks on the Fleetwood


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 03:24 PM~4633850
> *Yes, will be 4 months on the 22nd.
> *


Im gonna need a lil puppy like whoppers when i get into my new place :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 06:38 PM~4635415
> *im waiting for wed. just dropped 2g's on my wall unit plasma  tv.... :cheesy: i got it at Conns..
> *


Conns has the best prices...... Just bought a new Frigidare stove.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 16 2006, 06:40 PM~4635437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still have the # to the people i got her from. let me know when ready. only problem is, she has sharp teeth. almost ripped my arm off last night. :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Latin ...your Beagal(sp?) name is whoppers..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 06:43 PM~4635454
> *Latin ...your Beagal(sp?) name is whoppers..... :biggrin:
> *


That's what the people that sold her to me named her. :biggrin: 

anyone that knows about these original regal wheels, did they have a center cap??


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 16 2006, 03:17 PM~4634782
> *HEy sup everyone ....wow I gotta say for my first time being at Macgregor  Park...it was pretty tight pretty bad ass I had fun...well anyways gotta say thanx darkness for sticking up for me on the mimi me thing but i got it and if i were HIM or Her I'd really watch your back. i'm a perosn not to be Fucked with ....ok KID!!laterz Haterz
> *


bitch you wanna start telling my kid to watch his back i think you better rethink what you say to my kid you are a nobody to me and by saying that to my son well baby girl that's against the law...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 06:43 PM~4635453
> *lol.  i still got the wagon wheel looking rims on my regal.  just made a deal on some extra parts for it.
> i still have the # to the people i got her from.  let me know when ready.  only problem is, she has sharp teeth.  almost ripped my arm off last night. :angry:
> *


  Thanks


Hey found a 86 regal in the bone yard today.... Super clean!! No fillers tho, you need anything off it??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2006, 06:46 PM~4635480
> * Thanks
> Hey found a 86 regal in the bone yard today.... Super clean!! No fillers tho, you need anything off it??
> *


hell yeah. i'll call you. turn on you phone fool! we got cingular = free minutes :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 06:47 PM~4635493
> *hell yeah.  i'll call you.  turn on you phone fool!  we got cingular = free minutes :twak:
> *


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP GOOFY? WHAT'S UP THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 16 2006, 07:00 PM~4635599
> *WHAT'S UP GOOFY? WHAT'S UP THIS WEEKEND!
> *


I saw you roll by, nice SUV


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2006, 07:02 PM~4635610
> *I saw you roll by, nice SUV
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Time to go home :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 16 2006, 05:00 PM~4635599
> *WHAT'S UP GOOFY? WHAT'S UP THIS WEEKEND!
> *


The Park Homie.....u bringing the Navi??


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 07:09 PM~4635680
> *The Park Homie.....u bringing  the Navi??
> *


YOU ALLREADY KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP ON VATOZONE? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 16 2006, 05:13 PM~4635697
> *YOU ALLREADY KNOW :thumbsup:
> *


  kool....tell victor to bring "Hataproof"


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 07:15 PM~4635717
> * kool....tell victor to bring "Hataproof"
> *


HE IS HOMIE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 16 2006, 05:51 PM~4635933
> *wut it do htown
> *


Wuz up Lord C.....u bringing the Lac sunday???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2006, 08:21 AM~4631943
> *Nope, no hangover at all :cheesy: Kenny just talking shit doing what he does best.......
> Gotta give you mad props!!! Some of the best music n mixing Ive ever heard :thumbsup:   Thanks again for letting me plant the Lecab on your front lawn :biggrin:
> *


stop trying to be cool with everyone :uh:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 07:05 PM~4636046
> *Wuz up Lord C.....u bringing the Lac sunday???
> *


U ALREADY KNOW.HOPEFULLY I GET THE WINDOW IN BY THEN.MAYBE SUMONE ON HERE HOOK ME UP WITH ONE.LOL


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 16 2006, 09:04 PM~4636471
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it do big homies


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

what's up hataprof


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: puro houstone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 05:38 PM~4635415
> *im waiting for wed. just dropped 2g's on my wall unit plasma  tv.... :cheesy: i got it at Conns..
> *




 i got the 42" from conns. they got good prices :cheesy: 
[attachmentid=425907]

however, i think its a waste of money. the picture quality is no different than the new LCD monitors now. and they are HELLA cheaper for bigger screens.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2006, 07:09 PM~4636080
> *stop trying to be cool with everyone  :uh:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what that tv set you back pat. might have to knock off


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2006, 09:28 PM~4637153
> *what that tv set you back pat. might have to knock off
> *



actually let me correct myself, about $3800 a year ago  

i believe they have gone down about a grand though. its a hitachi, i think i shoulda got the samsung though. they are a bit more visually appealing. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 08:29 PM~4637171
> *actually let me correct myself, about $3800 a year ago
> 
> i believe they have gone down about a grand though.  its a hitachi, i think i shoulda got the samsung though.  they are a bit more visually appealing. :cheesy:
> *


damn 3800 on a tv man do your thang baller. drop it like hot.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and that pic is a year old. the tv is at my moms house. i havent watched it in 6 months.


baller? nope. one of the worst purchases i ever made.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wish i had 3800 to throw down on a tv man how u floss so hard


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2006, 09:34 PM~4637234
> *i wish i had 3800 to throw down on a tv man how u floss so hard
> *




i learned from the best: liv4lacs, a.k.a., THE FLOSS MASTER



i'd rather have my ride done than this tv.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sounds like a deal ill give u 500 for the boob toob


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2006, 09:37 PM~4637262
> *sounds like a deal ill give u 500 for the boob toob
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




but really.... :twak:



i'll give u the wall mount for that much, that way u wont have to buy one


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

or i could sell it to you on the condition you put it on the inside of your trunklid, that way you can pop trunk on punks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nah ill leave all the trunk poppin to the cadillacs.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2006, 09:43 PM~4637298
> *nah ill leave all the trunk poppin to the cadillacs.
> *




:uh: dont be a square man, c'mon.




:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY CHECK THIS OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2006, 10:06 PM~4637469
> *HEY CHECK THIS OUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




yea, it aint easy bein a dick.



hes a lazy ass, just hangs out all day and only gets up when he wants to :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 08:20 PM~4637070
> *  i got the 42" from conns.  they got good prices :cheesy:
> [attachmentid=425907]
> 
> ...


  looks like mine.....Toshiba 42"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 10:08 PM~4637483
> * looks like mine.....Toshiba 42"
> *



sweet. you'll enjoy it for a few months, then the novelty wears off  and becomes just another tv.


but i love playin video games on it with the surround sound on :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Jan 16 2006, 08:28 PM~4637149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  hopefully get that weeknd off 2 go check it out :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2006, 10:13 PM~4637532
> * hopefully get that weeknd off 2 go check it out :cheesy:
> *




hey ken, take ur hopper out there :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 09:10 PM~4637496
> *sweet.  you'll enjoy it for a few months, then the novelty wears off   and becomes just another tv.
> but i love playin video games on it with the surround sound on :biggrin:
> *


Straight up..I just bought a house so all my$$$ is going towards it..I wanted to lift my car but..my car is on hold till next yr..this yr is all towards my house...I just dropped a G on some Black leather Couches worth 2g's half off sale today..couldnt pass that deal...


----------



## bonafidecc4life (Jan 28, 2005)

LETS DO THIS MAAAAAN!!!!!!1


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bonafidecc4life_@Jan 16 2006, 11:16 PM~4637565
> *LETS DO THIS MAAAAAN!!!!!!1
> *


ITS KINDA HARD TO DO SUMTHIN WHEN YOU DONT SHOW UP


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 10:15 PM~4637557
> *Straight up..I just bought a house so all my$$$ is going towards it..I wanted to lift my car but..my car is on hold till next yr..this yr is all towards my house...I just dropped a G on some Black leather Couches worth 2g's half off sale today..couldnt pass that deal...
> *




fa' sho'. i bought my house back in august, i've dropped g's into it and im nowhere near done with it....wut i coulda done with my car but i wanted new furniture, kitchen appliances, flooring and the most important thing: the plasma tv :uh: 


but priorities mayne, but the house is cool enough where i can put money into the ride now.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 09:30 PM~4637624
> * the most important thing: the plasma tv :uh:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: YES..OH YES.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

one of u htown ballers should get this looks like a good start at a fair price. id pick it my self but no where to park it

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=233307


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

heres a pic of the love seat to my couches... Look at the chrome undercaridge.. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2006, 08:09 PM~4636080
> *stop trying to be cool with everyone  :uh:
> *


get off my dick ******!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 11:59 PM~4637805
> *heres a pic of the love seat to my couches... Look at the chrome undercaridge.. :biggrin:
> *


ARE U GONNA PUT MIRRORS AT THE BOTTOM TO SHOW THE UNDERCARRIAGE?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 16 2006, 10:34 PM~4638047
> *ARE U GONNA PUT MIRRORS AT THE BOTTOM TO SHOW THE UNDERCARRIAGE?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good night h-town!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

No disrespect but this is an adult Forum and for your kid to be putting himself in this situtation was wrong on his part,now if I knew he was a kid that would be a different story, but since he is a kid and didn't know who or what he was talkin about I apologize for sayin that, but for you to call me a bitch is reasonable becuz i would act the same way if someone said that to my kid....so I'm callin a truce and saying sorry but then agian you didn't need to go there...I'm a very easy person to get along with so i hope we can just forget this matter...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 11:59 PM~4637805
> *heres a pic of the love seat to my couches... Look at the chrome undercaridge.. :biggrin:
> *


i wish i was a baller


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2006, 10:02 PM~4637823
> *get off my dick ******!!!
> *


stop tryin to be my homeboy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 08:39 AM~4639445
> *stop tryin to be my homeboy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

jus give em the :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 07:24 AM~4639208
> *i wish i was a baller
> *





you are mr. i got 5 cars......are you and brian related??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:55 AM~4639493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> jus give em the :buttkick:
> *


Hey pat, did that engine from crusty run? did you keep it or did your homie get it?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 08:57 AM~4639503
> *Hey pat, did that engine from crusty run?  did you keep it or did your homie get it?
> *



yea it runs. i got it at my homies house, its still on the frame with the transmission. its covered up nice and snug.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:59 AM~4639506
> *yea it runs.  i got it at my homies house, its still on the frame with the transmission.  its covered up nice and snug.
> *


that's good. let me know if you know of someone that has a 235 straight six.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 09:01 AM~4639517
> *that's good.  let me know if you know of someone that has a 235 straight six.
> *



hmmm...you can pick those up pretty easily for cheap. i'll ask around. you puttin it in the 51?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 10:05 AM~4639525
> *hmmm...you can pick those up pretty easily for cheap.  i'll ask around.  you puttin it in the 51?
> *


Yeah, want to store the 216 and get it rebuilt, but would rather put in a 235.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 09:06 AM~4639530
> *Yeah, want to store the 216 and get it rebuilt, but would rather put in a 235.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2006, 10:59 PM~4637805
> *heres a pic of the love seat to my couches... Look at the chrome undercaridge.. :biggrin:
> *




is it reinforced? you dont want to go 'bangin' around and break somethin..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 08:40 AM~4639648
> *is it reinforced?  you dont want to go 'bangin' around and break somethin..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ha....Nah i got a NEW BEDROOM SET ON THE WAY FOR THAT!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 10:47 AM~4639675
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ha....Nah i got a NEW BEDROOM SET ON THE WAY FOR THAT!
> *


where are you buying your furniture at?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 08:56 AM~4639714
> *where are you buying your furniture at?
> *


The old Just for feet store is a New Furniture store infront of Almeda Mall ...Exclusive Furniture..everything is half off this week...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 11:00 AM~4639737
> *The old Just for feet store is a New Furniture store infront of Almeda Mall ...Exclusive Furniture..everything is half off this week...
> *


Oh yeah, saw that.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 11:00 AM~4639737
> *The old Just for feet store is a New Furniture store infront of Almeda Mall ...Exclusive Furniture..everything is half off this week...
> *


is that right i need to go halla at them cuz im in the prosses of buying a house


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Check it out. Three hours of pain.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 11:33 AM~4640400
> *Check it out. Three hours of pain.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.. ol fat ass


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i see u lurkin brian, i jus talked to bojoe....yup, he called ME.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 01:33 PM~4640400
> *Check it out. Three hours of pain.
> 
> 
> ...



you shoulda pulled them draws up before taking that pic bro....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

how much they charge you for that...

now I want to go get one too...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 17 2006, 02:22 PM~4640748
> *how much they charge you for that...
> 
> now I want to go get one too...
> *


what is yours going to say?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 01:22 PM~4640751
> *what is yours going to say?
> *




"Property of DJLATIN" :dunno: 







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 02:22 PM~4640751
> *what is yours going to say?
> *



hasta la muerte!!!! cabrones!!!

:biggrin: 

right across my back... in the same font as Juans there...


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 02:24 PM~4640767
> *"Property of DJLATIN"  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: why did you have to let everyone know what you wish you had tatted across your nalgas :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 01:27 PM~4640783
> *:uh:  why did you have to let everyone know what you wish you had tatted across your nalgas  :uh:
> *




:uh: stop living vicariously through me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 02:29 PM~4640795
> *:uh:  stop living vicariously through me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 01:30 PM~4640801
> *:uh:
> *







:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 02:32 PM~4640807
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 01:56 AM~4638774
> *No disrespect but this is an adult Forum and for your kid to be putting himself in this situtation was wrong on his part,now if I knew he was a kid that would be a different story, but since he is a kid and didn't know who or what he was talkin about I apologize for sayin that, but for you to call me a bitch is reasonable becuz i would act the same way if someone said that to my kid....so I'm callin a truce and saying sorry but then agian you didn't need to go there...I'm a very easy person to get along with so i hope we can just forget this matter...
> *


for your information my son is in lil all the time...he is a houston lowrider this does not say for adults only everyone who's knows my kids know their true lowriders so if he wants to chat with anyone in here he can...but now you know mini me is a kid end of story don't let it happen again...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 01:33 PM~4640818
> *:biggrin:
> *




 















drama :uh: .net/lame


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 02:30 PM~4640801
> *:uh:
> *


how do you find this shit??? lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

it doesnt say a adult forum... but u know how people talk in here..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jan 17 2006, 01:35 PM~4640829
> *for your information my son is in lil all the time...he is a houston lowrider this does not say for adults only everyone who's knows my kids know their true lowriders so if he wants to chat with anyone in here he can...but now you know mini me is a kid end of story don't let it happen again...
> *


That may be true , but if you want to give your opinion liek an adult, with an uncalled for comment such as his, then expect a response along the lines of the one given. Especially considering the child was talking about someone ELSE who also comes on here. The child defense is useless because as the parent you are responsible for the kids actions until they are of age. I think the rude comment was uncalled for and the response was too strong for the situation. But just because MINIME is a kid, doesnt give him freedom to go on here and say stuff about other LILers and not expect to be commented back, and use his age as a defense. Learn to get as good as you give.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanx Dual I thought Iwas being the bigger person and apologizing but I guess it's pride that gets to people


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 02:43 PM~4640876
> *
> drama :uh: .net/lame
> *


DITTO


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

DAMN IT MAN!!!DA DA DA DAMNIT MAN!!!! lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 17 2006, 01:19 PM~4640722
> *you shoulda pulled them draws up before taking that pic bro....
> *


I was gonna leave them off and give LIL a free peep show. :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol NASTY!!!!!! HEY YA"LL HEARD THAT NEW LIL ROB SONG? LET"S GET N A S T Y GET READDY FOR A A NASTY TIME!! lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 02:40 PM~4641310
> *lol NASTY!!!!!! HEY YA"LL HEARD THAT NEW LIL ROB SONG?  LET"S GET N A S T Y GET READDY FOR A A NASTY TIME!! lol
> *


Nasty is my middle name.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 03:40 PM~4641310
> *lol NASTY!!!!!! HEY YA"LL HEARD THAT NEW LIL ROB SONG?  LET"S GET N A S T Y GET READDY FOR A A NASTY TIME!! lol
> *


He had to do disco since he was slipping :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 03:41 PM~4641323
> *Nasty is my middle name.
> *


Janet Jackson???


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol ok I'm officially hungry... hey Provok where'd you get that tat done at?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 02:52 PM~4641433
> *lol ok I'm officially hungry... hey Provok where'd you get that tat done at?
> *


Houz of Ink. My homeboy is the owner. If you want one let me know.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

SNJ models get a discount.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

I do want one but on my ass lol is that gonna hurt??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 03:57 PM~4641471
> *I do want one but on my ass lol is that gonna hurt??
> *


You planning on getting an M on each cachete?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 02:57 PM~4641471
> *I do want one but on my ass lol is that gonna hurt??
> *


No. My homegirl is getting her ass done tonite. I'm gonna try and take some pics.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

I wanna be there damn itLOL!!!! what is she getting?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 04:08 PM~4641568
> *I wanna be there  damn itLOL!!!! what is she getting?
> *


"Property of PROVOK"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 11:33 AM~4640400
> *Check it out. Three hours of pain.
> 
> 
> ...


nice ..how much for that ink???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 02:24 PM~4641151
> *That may be true , but if you want to give your opinion liek an adult, with an uncalled for comment such as his, then expect a response along the lines of the one given.  Especially considering the child was talking about someone ELSE who also comes on here.  The child defense is useless because as the parent you are responsible for the kids actions until they are of age.  I think the rude comment was uncalled for and the response was too strong for the situation.  But just because MINIME is a kid, doesnt give him freedom to go on here and say stuff about other LILers and not expect to be commented back, and use his age as a defense.  Learn to get as good as you give.
> *


couldnt say it any better my self


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 03:08 PM~4641568
> *I wanna be there  damn itLOL!!!! what is she getting?
> *


Some phrase. I can't remember what. If you wanna go, let me know.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2006, 02:15 PM~4641625
> *couldnt say it any better my self
> *


was up big yohn....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2006, 04:15 PM~4641625
> *couldnt say it any better my self
> *


que onda juanito?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Latin heres my NEW TV..... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 04:20 PM~4641666
> *Latin heres my NEW TV..... :cheesy:
> *


you paid how much?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Sancha, she's getting something like this.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 03:14 PM~4641615
> *nice ..how much for that ink???
> *


I'm doing some work for him.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

johnnny 5 alive!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, whats up danny....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up peeps......whut it dew up in here?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 12:33 PM~4640400
> *Check it out. Three hours of pain.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2006, 03:49 PM~4641894
> *looks good. :thumbsup:
> *


It's not done yet. He's gonna add shading all around it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 02:24 PM~4641151
> *That may be true , but if you want to give your opinion liek an adult, with an uncalled for comment such as his, then expect a response along the lines of the one given.  Especially considering the child was talking about someone ELSE who also comes on here.  The child defense is useless because as the parent you are responsible for the kids actions until they are of age.  I think the rude comment was uncalled for and the response was too strong for the situation.  But just because MINIME is a kid, doesnt give him freedom to go on here and say stuff about other LILers and not expect to be commented back, and use his age as a defense.  Learn to get as good as you give.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 03:52 PM~4641910
> *It's not done yet. He's gonna add shading all around it.
> *


post a pic when its done.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 12:33 PM~4640400
> *Check it out. Three hours of pain.
> 
> 
> ...



hey juan looks really good.....i like the font


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=426667]this is was the last tat i got.....im ready for another one.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 02:24 PM~4641151
> *That may be true , but if you want to give your opinion liek an adult, with an uncalled for comment such as his, then expect a response along the lines of the one given.  Especially considering the child was talking about someone ELSE who also comes on here.  The child defense is useless because as the parent you are responsible for the kids actions until they are of age.  I think the rude comment was uncalled for and the response was too strong for the situation.  But just because MINIME is a kid, doesnt give him freedom to go on here and say stuff about other LILers and not expect to be commented back, and use his age as a defense.  Learn to get as good as you give.
> *


they need parental block.MINIME can only get on LIL after he eats his vegetables and does his homework. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2006, 03:57 PM~4641963
> *post a pic when its done.
> *


Koo. He's gonna do my whole back too. Wish me luck.

BTW, does anyone know where I can get some Morphine?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 17 2006, 05:07 PM~4642046
> *they need parental block.MINIME can only get on LIL after he eats his vegetables and does his homework. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 04:08 PM~4642055
> *Koo. He's gonna do my whole back too. Wish me luck.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know where I can get some Morphine?
> *


Morphine? come on take the pain and stinging!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i really hope you're not askin for it from the tats :ugh: 


its really not that bad, kinda amusing after awhile :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 04:13 PM~4642088
> *Morphine?  come on take the pain and stinging!!  :biggrin:
> *


We talking about 20 hours homie. I don't mind pain but I want to be in fanstasy world when my back is getting cut the phuk up. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2006, 02:22 PM~4641683
> *you paid how much?
> *


2g's..for tv......200 for wall mount......300 3yrs warrenty = 2500


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 04:17 PM~4642131
> *We talking about 20 hours homie. I don't mind pain but I want to be in fanstasy world when my back is getting cut the phuk up.  :biggrin:
> *





jus get a cup o lean, we in htown you know :biggrin: should be easy to get


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 04:17 PM~4642134
> *2g's..for tv......200 for wall mount......300 3yrs warrenty = 2500
> *


IM GOING TO YOUR HOUSE TO PLAY MADDEN.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 17 2006, 03:19 PM~4642150
> *IM GOING TO YOUR HOUSE TO PLAY MADDEN.
> *


I pick it up tomoorow....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 04:19 PM~4642158
> *I pick it up tomoorow....
> *




 if you look real close you can see the plasma movin around in the tv. its kinda neat.





and the backs get really hot, smells funny.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 03:20 PM~4642164
> *  if you look real close you can see the plasma movin around in the tv.  its kinda neat.
> *


have you had any problems wit it??


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 04:19 PM~4642147
> *jus get a cup o lean, we in htown you know :biggrin:  should be easy to get
> *


Hell yea.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 01:24 PM~4641151
> *That may be true , but if you want to give your opinion liek an adult, with an uncalled for comment such as his, then expect a response along the lines of the one given.  Especially considering the child was talking about someone ELSE who also comes on here.  The child defense is useless because as the parent you are responsible for the kids actions until they are of age.  I think the rude comment was uncalled for and the response was too strong for the situation.  But just because MINIME is a kid, doesnt give him freedom to go on here and say stuff about other LILers and not expect to be commented back, and use his age as a defense.  Learn to get as good as you give.
> *


excuse me but my kid has never threatened anyone my problem is...why do some people have to been so childish to do say threates all my so said was she was ugly and now ya'll want to gang up on him ya'll need to go back and reread the post....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 04:21 PM~4642177
> *have you had any problems wit it??
> 
> *


I've had my plasma for about 2 years and it still works perfect. Especially for homemade porn. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 04:21 PM~4642177
> *have you had any problems wit it??
> 
> *



none whatsoever. BUT listen when they tell you not to leave still images up on the screen for too long, by that i mean more than a few hours. it WILL burn the image into the screen permanantly. like when you watch a dvd and that 'dvd' image comes up, if you leave it like that for awhile, it takes forever for it to disappear.


thats why they tell you to stay away from the off brands, the screens dont last as long. those are the ones you find for about a grand.

other than the price, i like it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 05:20 PM~4642164
> *   if you look real close you can see the plasma movin around in the tv.  its kinda neat.
> and the back gets really hot, smells funny.
> *


kinda like the owner!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 04:23 PM~4642203
> *I've had my plasma for about 2 years and it still works perfect. Especially for homemade porn.  :biggrin:
> *




HELL YEA, its a whole new experience :biggrin: and then with the surround sound goin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 04:24 PM~4642224
> *kinda like the owners!!!!!!
> *




well actually, i noticed it doesnt do that anymore......it seems you were over when it was smellin funny :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 03:24 PM~4642218
> *none whatsoever.  BUT listen when they tell you not to leave still images up on the screen for too long, by that i mean more than a few hours.  it WILL burn the image into the screen permanantly.  like when you watch a dvd and that 'dvd' image comes up, if you leave it like that for awhile, it takes forever for it to disappear.
> thats why they tell you to stay away from the off brands, the screens dont last as long.  those are the ones you find for about a grand.
> 
> ...


  ..kool


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 03:23 PM~4642203
> *I've had my plasma for about 2 years and it still works perfect. Especially for homemade porn.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ..fuckin.."pornvok"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 04:17 PM~4642131
> *We talking about 20 hours homie. I don't mind pain but I want to be in fanstasy world when my back is getting cut the phuk up.  :biggrin:
> *


WTH u aint doing it sessions?!?!? estas loco?! What tatooist you found willing to do 20 hours straight. Dont worry around the fourth hour the endorphines kick in and you wont feel anything


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

more drama :uh: take it to pm's


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 05:26 PM~4642253
> *well actually, i noticed it doesnt do that anymore......it seems you were over when it was smellin funny :dunno:
> *


Ive never even been in your house :biggrin: Only in the parking lot of the old apt with your dad and his BIG ASS BLADE!!! :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 04:27 PM~4642272
> *WTH u aint doing it sessions?!?!?  estas loco?!  What tatooist you found willing to do 20 hours straight.  Dont worry around the fourth hour the endorphines kick in and you wont feel anything
> *



hopefully he means 20 horas total. you'd probably bleed to death or sumthin or die from ink poisoning :biggrin: 





and the endorphines.............well, i call it numbness :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 04:29 PM~4642296
> *Ive never even been in your house :biggrin: Only in the parking lot of the old apt with your dad and his BIG ASS BLADE!!! :ugh:
> *




:ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jan 17 2006, 04:23 PM~4642202
> *excuse me but my kid has never threatened anyone  my problem is...why do some people have to been so childish to do say threates all my so said was she was ugly and now ya'll want to gang up on him ya'll need to go back and reread the post....
> *


I agree the response to his comment was too strong given the situation....but you are saying then that its ok for him to come on here and stir up trouble?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 05:30 PM~4642323
> *:ugh:
> *


your dad is pretty coo'................. :cheesy: 



















:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 04:31 PM~4642339
> *your dad is pretty coo'................. :cheesy:
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *









:ugh: .idunnoboutdat


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 04:27 PM~4642272
> *WTH u aint doing it sessions?!?!?  estas loco?!  What tatooist you found willing to do 20 hours straight.  Dont worry around the fourth hour the endorphines kick in and you wont feel anything
> *


Not straigt but I know it's gonna be 20+ hours of pain. I was just bullshittin' anyways. If girls can take it so can I. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 05:31 PM~4642335
> *I agree the response to his comment was too strong given the situation....but you are saying then that its ok for him to come on here and stir up trouble?
> *


My kid would have a lil more respect...... (plus she isnt ugly) :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 04:32 PM~4642349
> *Not straigt but I know it's gonna be 20+ hours of pain. I was just bullshittin' anyways. If girls can take it so can I.  :biggrin:
> *










:ugh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 04:32 PM~4642349
> *Not straigt but I know it's gonna be 20+ hours of pain. I was just bullshittin' anyways. If girls can take it so can I.  :biggrin:
> *


oh sorry...there i go over technifying shit again. DAMN ME!!! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 05:32 PM~4642344
> *:ugh: .idunnoboutdat
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

oh shit 4k posts............... :0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 03:33 PM~4642361
> *My kid would have a lil more respect...... (plus she isnt ugly) :biggrin:
> *


everyone see diffrent


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jan 17 2006, 05:37 PM~4642414
> *everyone see diffrent
> *


True but your kid wasnt very nice....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 04:38 PM~4642440
> *True but your kid wasnt very nice....
> *


Opinions are like assholes....EVERYBODY'S got one, and most of them stink.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up everybody.....how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 05:41 PM~4642473
> *Opinions are like assholes....EVERYBODY'S got one, and most of them stink.
> *


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 03:41 PM~4642473
> *Opinions are like assholes....EVERYBODY'S got one, and most of them stink.
> *


all my kid did was reply to someone who asked how she looked and he gave his opinion and now everyone is making a big deal out of it it's like none of ya'll have ever said a female was ugly...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 17 2006, 03:27 PM~4641711
> *johnnny 5 alive!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, whats up danny....
> *


JUST CATCHING UP ON INPUUUUUUT :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 17 2006, 04:48 PM~4642521
> *JUST CATCHING UP ON INPUUUUUUT :biggrin:
> *



cool sounds good.... hey me and darkness said the next time u guys have another party we should get an invite...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jan 17 2006, 04:47 PM~4642511
> *all my kid did was reply to someone who asked how she looked and he gave his opinion and now everyone is making a big deal out of it it's like none of ya'll have ever said a female was ugly...
> *


I was just trying to be funny. I think this topic should be dropped already. Some opinions should just not be posted. It's cool if you know each other and play around but calling someone ugly is like saying a car is ugly. People take it to the heart. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jan 17 2006, 04:47 PM~4642511
> *all my kid did was reply to someone who asked how she looked and he gave his opinion and now everyone is making a big deal out of it it's like none of ya'll have ever said a female was ugly...
> *


I DONT KNOW ABOUT ANYBODY IN HERE BUT I SAW YOU MAKING A BIG DEAL OUT OF THIS.TALKING ABOUT U DONT TALK TO MY KID LIKE THIS AND THAT.I STILL AGREE WITH DUALHEX IF YOUR KID GONNA TALK SHIT THEN BE PREPARED FOR SOMEONE TO TALK SHIT TO YOUR KID.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 05:00 PM~4642579
> *I was just trying to be funny. I think this topic should be dropped already. Some opinions should just not be posted. It's cool if you know each other and play around but calling someone ugly is like saying a car is ugly. People take it to the heart. Just my 2 cents.
> *


YEAH JUST DROP IT.NEXT TOPIC PLEASE.HOW BOUT THEM TEXANS.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 17 2006, 04:00 PM~4642579
> *I was just trying to be funny. I think this topic should be dropped already. Some opinions should just not be posted. It's cool if you know each other and play around but calling someone ugly is like saying a car is ugly. People take it to the heart. Just my 2 cents.
> *


yeah i think it should be dropped also she needs to remember my kid isn't into girls yet mybe when he gets into jr. high he'll have a diffrent view...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUMTIMES I CALL LIL KIDS DUMBASSES.LOL.BUT THOSE ARE MY HOMEBOYS NEPHEWS AND THEY TALK BACK TO ME 2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I NEED TO GET A 93-96 FLEETWOOD.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 05:17 PM~4642134
> *2g's..for tv......200 for wall mount......300 3yrs warrenty = 2500
> *


baller. i'll stick to my 300 dollar 27" tv, no wall mount, no warranty. it breaks, i go buy another.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 01:56 AM~4638774
> *No disrespect but this is an adult Forum and for your kid to be putting himself in this situtation was wrong on his part,now if I knew he was a kid that would be a different story, but since he is a kid and didn't know who or what he was talkin about I apologize for sayin that, but for you to call me a bitch is reasonable becuz i would act the same way if someone said that to my kid....so I'm callin a truce and saying sorry but then agian you didn't need to go there...I'm a very easy person to get along with so i hope we can just forget this matter...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 17 2006, 04:54 PM~4642552
> *cool sounds good.... hey me and darkness said the next time u guys have another party we should get an invite...
> *


of course  hope yall like driving


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2006, 09:00 AM~4639737
> *The old Just for feet store is a New Furniture store infront of Almeda Mall ...Exclusive Furniture..everything is half off this week...
> *



them MFK'ers are a bunch of theives (at least the one in NW houston) They
markup the furniture 400% and try to sell it at 200% markup... sometimes you find a good deal, espescially if you pay cash....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 01:24 PM~4641151
> *That may be true , but if you want to give your opinion liek an adult, with an uncalled for comment such as his, then expect a response along the lines of the one given.  Especially considering the child was talking about someone ELSE who also comes on here.  The child defense is useless because as the parent you are responsible for the kids actions until they are of age.  I think the rude comment was uncalled for and the response was too strong for the situation.  But just because MINIME is a kid, doesnt give him freedom to go on here and say stuff about other LILers and not expect to be commented back, and use his age as a defense.  Learn to get as good as you give.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hpnotiq_n_cognac (Feb 18, 2005)

werd!! for not checkin in i see alot of bs goes down.... whats up wit htown this year already....


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 17 2006, 04:29 PM~4642828
> *of course    hope yall like driving
> *


dat aint no problem...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

what'sup houston


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

So how was everyone's day so far?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Mine could've been better but seems like shit will never end lol!!!But it's ok I guess


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 07:39 PM~4643407
> *So how was everyone's day so far?
> *


good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:39 PM~4643407
> *So how was everyone's day so far?
> *


Worked sucked as usual!! manipulative bastards!! Now they have an official rule ...NO IPODS!! damn it now my days are going to drag on even more!


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 07:40 PM~4643414
> *Mine could've been better but seems like shit will never end lol!!!But it's ok I guess
> *


could have been worse. keep your head up :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

SANCHA WHERE YOU AT THE PARK SUNDAY?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

yes i was at the park !!


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 07:53 PM~4643526
> *yes i was at the park !!
> *


SO WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

did you go on sunday???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jan 17 2006, 06:54 PM~4643538
> *SO WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE
> *


uh oh not THAT question again.....
ahahah

well she was hanging with the other Tina...u know or see her?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes lets avoid that question and just put sum pics up cuz i'm tired of that question


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea it's like everyone gets quiet when i say sumthin .... come on


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

AMERICAN IDOL RULESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

NEXT YEAR IM GOING TO BE ON AMERICAN IDOL.IM GONNA BE FAMOUS. :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ok not quite the subject I was thinkin about but ok well good luck to you on that and I hope you win lol!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sup darkness !!1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:12 PM~4643699
> *ok not quite the subject I was thinkin about but ok well good luck to you on that and I hope you win lol!!!
> *


kiss my ass :uh:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

What's your problem ???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:24 PM~4643829
> *What's your problem ???
> *


im bored
just wanna see what kind of reaction i get out of u


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ohh nice yea just been chillin and you doing anything interesting??? Hey I want sum air brushed spankys' would you be willing to air brush them for me ...but i don't know what I would want on them


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2006, 07:25 PM~4643842
> *im bored
> just wanna see what kind of reaction i get out of u
> *


SKEET SKEET SKEET - the bukkake kingpin :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol SCREAMING<<<<<<<<<<<< I NEED TO GET OUT OF THIS HOUSE!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:27 PM~4643865
> *Ohh nice yea just been chillin  and you doing anything interesting??? Hey I want sum air brushed spankys' would you be willing to air brush them for me ...but i don't know what I would want on them
> *


YEA IM DOIN SOME VERY INTERESTING THINGS....AND YEA ILL AIRBRUSH EM.. MAKE SURE THEY DONT STANK.... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 06:27 PM~4643868
> *SKEET SKEET SKEET - the bukkake kingpin :biggrin:
> *


NEW PAGE....LOL... MOTHER FUCKER.... SHHHH..I DONT HAVE DAT MUCH SKEET... I DONT THINK


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

my spanky's never stink punk lol!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

You must have me mistaken for someone ELSE!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:36 PM~4643970
> *You must have me mistaken for someone ELSE!!!!
> *


lol... its a joke.. but y u put else so *big*
wat are u tryin 2 say


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:35 PM~4643962
> *my spanky's never stink punk lol!!!
> *


ur spankys smell like some old ass moth balls...... lol
disturbed says hes hungry...


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

WHAT!!!! I seriously doubt you know anyhting about me but if you did know me that way you would know I'm very clean...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:42 PM~4644045
> *WHAT!!!! I seriously doubt you know anyhting about me but if you did know me that way you would know I'm very clean...
> *


lol.. yea i kno.... but n e ways.. disturbeds hungry


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh shut up , are you talkin to him righ thnow?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:45 PM~4644068
> *Oh shut up , are you talkin to him righ thnow?
> *


no hes here at my crib


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

hi honey ,you gonna let him talk to me like that lol!!1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:49 PM~4644110
> *hi honey ,you gonna let him talk to me like that lol!!1
> *


he said.....dont worry bout it.. ill take care of it...


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol awww tell him i miss him ....damn i wish i was with ya'll right now so i can hug disturbed and knock the shit out of yuo darkenss but it's all outof luv lol!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wheres the ballers at mayne.org/fasho


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:02 PM~4644179
> *wheres the ballers at mayne.org/fasho
> *


 :uh: .kissmyass :uh: .org


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:09 PM~4644246
> *:uh: .kissmyass :uh: .org
> *




lickmydingaling.*** :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 09:09 PM~4644246
> *:uh: .kissmyass :uh: .org
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:11 PM~4644269
> *:biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: wuddup foo'


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 17 2006, 08:11 PM~4644278
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awww damn, he's back :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:11 PM~4644264
> *lickmydingaling.*** :biggrin:
> *


.org


BEAAAAAAAAAAACCHHHH!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:12 PM~4644289
> *.org
> BEAAAAAAAAAAACCHHHH!!
> *




.STICKITINYERCULO/*****


sup baller hows the ballin life? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 08:12 PM~4644287
> *awww damn, he's back  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 17 2006, 09:11 PM~4644278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its whoppers!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 17 2006, 08:14 PM~4644310
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats how i been lookin the last few days....probably shouldnt of ate all that red chile at the taqueria the other day :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:15 PM~4644321
> *its whoppers!!!! :cheesy:
> *




brian has a new homeboy?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 17 2006, 06:59 PM~4644160
> *lol  awww tell him i miss him ....damn i wish i was with ya'll right now so i can hug disturbed and knock the shit out of yuo darkenss but it's all outof luv lol!!
> *


ok.. he read it.. and 4 get u.. y u wanna hit me 4...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:13 PM~4644305
> *.STICKITINYERCULO/*****
> sup baller hows the ballin life? :biggrin:
> *


Not that good, I lost out on a 84 fleetwood coupe today


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:16 PM~4644338
> *brian has a new homeboy?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:18 PM~4644363
> *Not that good, I lost out on a 84 fleetwood coupe today
> *




damn hustler.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 17 2006, 08:20 PM~4644392
> *
> 
> 
> ...




take it easy with the frijoles homeboy...they'll fuck you up, i know


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:21 PM~4644403
> *damn hustler.......
> *


Collector/Hustler........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

break you off chunk the duece and im cadillac turnin mayne


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 09:24 PM~4644432
> *break you off chunk the duece and im cadillac turnin mayne
> *


Impala turnin foo'.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat wassup on the parts i got other folks interested...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 08:26 PM~4644457
> *pat wassup on the parts i got other folks interested...
> *




:0 aiight be by tomorrow with the feria


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: HELLO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 08:27 PM~4644468
> *:0  aiight be by tomorrow with the feria
> *




with $$$ for the doe's too :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it dew


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HAD ALOTA CATHIN UP TO DO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

didnt miss nuthin but drama


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:27 PM~4644468
> *:0  aiight be by tomorrow with the feria
> *


Better go tonight...... dont trust this guy his feedback on ebay is horrific!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:32 PM~4644516
> *Better go tonight...... dont trust this guy his feedback on ebay is horrific!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *




dont trust anybody who lives on the other side of south main?


j/p homie, its all good :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup Nikkas :dunno:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

YEAH I SAW THAT LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hold up it was cool til you bought up the hood. you know this is south main tx for life bitches. what


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2006, 08:34 PM~4644534
> *Sup Nikkas  :dunno:
> *




my credit card balances :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 09:34 PM~4644536
> *hold up it was cool til you bought up the hood. you know this is south main tx for life bitches. what
> *


 :0 











:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 07:35 PM~4644541
> *my credit card balances :angry:
> *


credit cards oh naw, paid all them hoes in full 2 months ago. 15gs :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 08:34 PM~4644536
> *hold up it was cool til you bought up the hood. you know this is south main tx for life bitches. what
> *


STINKADENA FO LIFE NIKKAS :machinegun:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 08:34 PM~4644536
> *hold up it was cool til you bought up the hood. you know this is south main tx for life bitches. what
> *




:roflmao: aww foo', its cool. we live on the same side (of town) :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2006, 09:36 PM~4644556
> *STINKADENA FO LIFE NIKKAS :machinegun:
> *


you get my pm?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:38 PM~4644574
> *you get my pm?
> *


YEAH. HOW MUCH FOR BOTH AND WHEN COULD YOU DO IT?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2006, 09:40 PM~4644588
> *YEAH. HOW MUCH FOR BOTH AND WHEN COULD YOU DO IT?
> *


call me tomorrow


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:41 PM~4644605
> *call me tomorrow
> *


KOO :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey brian how much to make it so i can floss hard :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

FLOSSER


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:45 PM~4644637
> *hey brian how much to make it so i can floss hard :dunno:
> *


Dont ask me I dont have a leather and chrome love seat!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:47 PM~4644662
> *Dont ask me I dont have a leather and chrome love seat!
> *




me neither  but u have a car lot :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey brian how much for a hand job


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 09:48 PM~4644670
> *me neither   but u have a car lot :biggrin:
> *


not really


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 08:55 PM~4644672
> *hey brian how much for a hand job
> *






:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 09:55 PM~4644672
> *hey brian how much for a hand job
> *


***!! 




Need a say more :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so its free


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

maybe he can get one of his associates to hook u up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh my bad i thought liv4lacs was a girl. he drinks like one :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 09:59 PM~4644700
> *so its free
> *


only for you :uh:



Notice: 
The fallowing statement was sarcasm!!!

Sick fuck!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

its cus they both own ragtops.....lovers quarral?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 08:03 PM~4644742
> *its cus they both own ragtops.....lovers quarral?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2006, 10:01 PM~4644726
> *oh my bad i thought liv4lacs was a girl. he drinks like one  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2006, 08:03 PM~4644749
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Who is going to the "UNITY" cruise?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 10:03 PM~4644742
> *its cus they both own ragtops.....lovers quarral?
> *


Sold mine today and hes mad now :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 17 2006, 09:05 PM~4644767
> *Who is going to the "UNITY" cruise?
> *





i am. look for me drivin the white nike cortez


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 08:06 PM~4644784
> *i am.  look for me drivin the white nike cortez
> *


or a rustang?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 17 2006, 09:07 PM~4644794
> *or a rustang?
> *




its a 2003, its an original rust free car :biggrin: 



unlike the 'other' car :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 17 2006, 08:08 PM~4644806
> *its a 2003, its an original rust free car  :biggrin:
> unlike the 'other' car :angry:
> *



u get a hold of him?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 17 2006, 09:08 PM~4644811
> *u get a hold of him?
> *




no, i'm startin to think he got into some trouble. im gonna call that fool tomorrow.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

que pasa compas, chiquillos y chiquillas :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this saturday night should b a badass 1


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2006, 09:49 PM~4645347
> *this saturday night should b a badass 1
> *


damn...its my primitas quinceañera....prolly wont make it this Saturday....but Sunday at McG is still looking good if the weather holds up. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 17 2006, 08:55 PM~4645414
> *damn...its my primitas quinceañera....prolly wont make it this Saturday....but Sunday at McG is still looking good if the weather holds up. :biggrin:
> *


that means ur going 2 miss the megaboxingfight of MORALES VS PACMAN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2006, 09:01 PM~4645455
> *that means ur going 2 miss the megaboxingfight of  MORALES VS PACMAN
> *


Pacman is going down..but not without a fight.... :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 17 2006, 04:36 PM~4642905
> *them MFK'ers are a bunch of theives (at least the one in NW houston)  They
> markup the furniture  400% and try to sell it at 200% markup... sometimes you  find a good deal, espescially if you pay cash....
> *


The one in SE just opened up so..i dont know if there like the NW one..but I payed a G flat...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jan 17 2006, 05:47 PM~4642511
> *all my kid did was reply to someone who asked how she looked and he gave his opinion and now everyone is making a big deal out of it it's like none of ya'll have ever said a female was ugly...
> *


I THINK SHE IS CUTE :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

hey look its rug


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sup everyone !!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

hammbooo!!! sup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A new day, a new $


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

r u suckers at work sux to be you!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

a new day, and some new drama :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:55 AM~4648113
> *r u suckers at work sux to be you!
> *





hey, at least im not touchin on old people :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 18 2006, 07:56 AM~4648119
> *hey, at least im not touchin on old people :uh:
> *


i start gettin paid at 8am i woke up at 845


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 18 2006, 09:55 AM~4648114
> *a new day, and some new drama :dunno:
> *


hopefully not. they need to take that drama to a mud 'rastlin' ring.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:57 AM~4648120
> *i start gettin paid at 8am i woke up at 845
> *





baller, how do u floss so hard, put the secret in with the parts i pick up tonight :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 18 2006, 08:00 AM~4648134
> *baller, how do u floss so hard, put the secret in with the parts i pick up tonight :uh:
> *


the proof is in the pudding


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 09:00 AM~4648138
> *the proof is in the pudding
> *




u made some pudding? what kind...... :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pung tang


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 18 2006, 10:00 AM~4648134
> *baller, how do u floss so hard, put the secret in with the parts i pick up tonight :uh:
> *


let me know if he still has that Poncerelli moto'cycle


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 10:01 AM~4648141
> *pung tang
> *


bitch


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2006, 09:05 AM~4648150
> *let me know if he still has that Poncerelli moto'cycle
> *




i saw a bike in there, dont know wut it is though. i was blindin by his new candy paint job.....






> *lone star Posted Today, 09:01 AM
> pung tang *





:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 18 2006, 10:07 AM~4648159
> *i saw a bike in there, dont know wut it is though.  i was blindin by his new candy paint job.....
> :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

wanna be a baller
shot caller
20" rims on the impaler :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 18 2006, 10:07 AM~4648159
> *i saw a bike in there, dont know wut it is though.  i was blindin by his new candy paint job..... :ugh:
> *


yeah right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup PROVOK :ugh:








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 18 2006, 10:21 AM~4648531
> *sup PROVOK  :ugh:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Sup cuz.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 18 2006, 11:21 AM~4648531
> *sup PROVOK  :ugh:
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wassup fellow LILers


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jan 18 2006, 11:15 AM~4648889
> *Wassup fellow LILers
> *


SUP DAWG


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

sup you hittin the furniture parkin lot tonight? across the freeway from AMC30?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2006, 11:58 AM~4648749
> *lol
> *


sup B :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wassup Sancha


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

sup los !!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

what you doin?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jan 18 2006, 11:29 AM~4649013
> *sup you hittin the furniture parkin lot tonight? across the freeway from AMC30?
> *


I MIGHT :dunno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2006, 11:43 AM~4649128
> *I MIGHT :dunno:
> *


It was pretty cool after more low-lows showed up. Its fun watchin other people burn their tires right off! LOL


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

What it do?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm being bored just chillin and waht are ya'll up to???


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Just chillin right here, at my bros,catching up on the latest here on LIL. Seeing whats new on here.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

How you doin nick??? YOu looked kinda bored at the park o on Sunday....


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey provok??? How was the Tattooing??? What did taht chik end up getting anyways???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 11:52 AM~4649192
> *Hey provok??? How was the Tattooing??? What did taht chik end up getting anyways???
> *


We didn't go. She's getting smile now cry later faces today. She's getting her ass done another day.

Did you see the pic I posted of the girl with the tat on her ass?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

So why is everyone quiet???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 18 2006, 12:56 PM~4649226
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


ditto


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

I wouldn't know waht to get on my ass though


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 12:58 PM~4649241
> *I wouldn't know waht to get on my ass though
> *



cant wait to read whats coming after this...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 18 2006, 12:59 PM~4649246
> *cant wait to read whats coming after this...
> *


true, i mentioned she should get an M on each cheek so that she can show everyone she loves her m :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wUZ UP MONICA....


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

or if you look at me upside dowen it says WOW!!! lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 01:04 PM~4649281
> *or if you look at me upside dowen it says WOW!!! lol
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

I just want sumthin that represents me ...I was ghoing to put the Astros Star on my ass but that was only if they won but didnb't happen


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NOLA mayor.... :biggrin:


----------



## H-ToWnBlue00 (Sep 6, 2005)

What it do?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 11:58 AM~4649241
> *I wouldn't know waht to get on my ass though
> *


Exit Only.

Even if you don't mean it. :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

aww that's cute but no


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup sup...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 12:16 PM~4649366
> *aww that's cute but no
> *


Put the word "HUSTLER".


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm not a hustler lol!!!! Hey BLocc how is my Brother


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

or put a big T on one cheek and X on the other


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

aww that sounds cool lol


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 01:18 PM~4649382
> *I'm not a hustler lol!!!! Hey BLocc how is my Brother
> *


bored here at the hizzouse... everybody is a hustler....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 12:19 PM~4649397
> *aww that sounds cool lol
> *


If you don't, that what I'm gonna put on my ass.


----------



## H-ToWnBlue00 (Sep 6, 2005)

Wzup?
Peeps


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 18 2006, 01:18 PM~4649388
> *or put a big T on one cheek and X on the other
> *


TOX????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

T*X


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2006, 01:21 PM~4649415
> *TOX????
> *


i didnt get that one either...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 18 2006, 01:22 PM~4649424
> *i didnt get that one either...
> *


the o = the poopexithole


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2006, 12:03 PM~4649272
> *wUZ UP MONICA....
> *


sup goofy. hows the lil man?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

shouldnt it be 


T*X


unless... RLMAO

:biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

So what are you yp to this weekend bro??? I miss you oh and your nephew is fine he was sick for a few days but now he is sooo much better


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

that foo said, "even if you dont mean it"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 18 2006, 01:25 PM~4649449
> *shouldnt it be
> T*X
> unless...  RLMAO
> ...


it looks like * when it is sealed, o when it has been.... well you know :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 18 2006, 12:26 PM~4649454
> *that foo said, "even if you dont mean it"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where has Hollywood been at lately?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol no that is an exit only lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

he's been busy ,mnan he cut off all his hair


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2006, 01:28 PM~4649471
> *Where has Hollywood been at lately?
> *


last I heard from him he was a daddy... then, nothing...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 01:25 PM~4649452
> *So what are you yp to this weekend bro??? I miss you oh and your nephew is fine he was sick for a few days but now he is sooo much better
> *


i dunno yet maybe go to the races but ill see and thats good im glad he is better, i miss you too but i might go c ya this weekend too and maybe play you in pool since i havent had my turn...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2006, 01:27 PM~4649466
> *it looks like * when it is sealed, o when it has been.... well you know  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2006, 01:28 PM~4649471
> *Where has Hollywood been at lately?
> *


son = more working = more time with son = no worky on lolo = rarely seen


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 01:29 PM~4649480
> *he's been busy ,mnan he cut off all his hair
> *


tell that paisa i said what's up and to give me a telefonazo


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh ok kool can't wait i go back to work tomorrow and then well i work on fri and sat


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 01:31 PM~4649501
> *Oh ok kool can't wait i go back to work tomorrow and then well i work on fri and sat
> *


that is a statement you will never hear me say....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

people should be banned for making such statements...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2006, 11:24 AM~4649444
> *sup goofy. hows the lil man?
> *


HES WAITING FOR YOU ....SO IS HIS DADDY....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 18 2006, 11:14 AM~4649344
> *NOLA mayor....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2006, 01:37 PM~4649531
> *HES WAITING FOR YOU ....SO IS HIS DADDY....
> *


You going to donate some royalty to monica so that her son can have a sibling?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

see you bois and girls laterz...


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

I meant i can't wait to play you in pool i forgot to put a comma after can't wait


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

bye brother see ya laterz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2006, 12:37 PM~4649531
> *HES WAITING FOR YOU ....SO IS HIS DADDY....
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:

you are a dayum fool!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2006, 12:38 PM~4649543
> *You going to donate some royalty to monica so that her son can have a sibling?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shut up latin!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

OK I gots nutthin to talk about lol!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2006, 01:46 PM~4649593
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> shut up latin!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

anybody know where I can get some inexpensive batteries, about six...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 18 2006, 02:02 PM~4649687
> *anybody know where I can get some inexpensive batteries, about six...
> *


radioshack. tell them Latin sent you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2006, 02:04 PM~4649705
> *radioshack.  tell them Latin sent you
> *



chingao... para el cutty no el baby hopper :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm was talking to my homeboy and he said Universal is looking for a tall Latina to sign. If ya'll know anyone let me know.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

CAR CHASE ON CHANNEL 2 THE GUY IS ON HIS CELL PHONE SMOKIN A CIG AND DRINKIN IN A BMW


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jan 18 2006, 02:39 PM~4650481
> *CAR CHASE ON CHANNEL 2 THE GUY IS ON HIS CELL PHONE SMOKIN A CIG AND DRINKIN A BMW
> *





:0 thats not gonna go down good


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

THEY HAVE BEEN CHASIN HIM FOR 55 MIN


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I HOPE HE HAS EZ TAG


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

THAT CHICK WAS GONNA KICK HIS ASS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

COULDNT TELL. WERE THERE TWO PEOPLE AND A BABY IN THE OTHER CAR?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ROAD SPIKES!! its what they should use....well till someone said something about a baby in the car!! That shit is crazy...details please, my job keeps us locked up tighter than prison. No talking, music, phone calls, cigarette breaks, not a damn thing!!! No clue what is happening in the outside world :angry:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

OK HE WENT ON THE WRONG WAY OFF THE STREET HIT A CAR AND STILL TRIED TO LEAVE BUT GOT STUCK AND THE PASSANGER IN THE OTHER CAR GOT OUT QUICK TRY TO HIT HIM AND CHEAKED TO SEE IF THE BABY AND THE DRIVER WERE OK


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HE IS WANTED FOR ASSAULT THIS STARTED BY WILLOWBROOK HE WAS ON 45 THEN GOT ON BELTWAY SOUTH THEN HE GOT OF ON 290WEST THEN GOT OFF ON 1960 BUSTED A U TURN THEN GOT BACK ON 290 GOIN EAST THEN GOT BACK ON BELTWAY SOUTH THEN HE GOT OFF ON 59SOUTH THEN HE WAS GOING TOWARDS SUGARLAND BY THEN IT HAD ALREADY BEEN AN HOUR AND 20 MIN


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

THEN HE MADE A U TURN AND WAS GOING 59NORTH PASSED BELTWAY HE GOT BOXED IN BY THE COPS BUT GOT OUT THEN IT LOOKED LIKE AN ICE CREAM TRUCK WAS TRYIN TO HEL THE COPS BUT THE CAR ALMOST HIT HIM HE WAS GOIN OVER 100 MILES IN HOUR


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

what up justdeez


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

THEN IT LOOKED LIKE HE WAS HEADED ON 6-10 AND THEN SOMEHOW HE WAS PASSING UP WESTPARK THEN HE TURNED AROUND GOING THE WRONG WAY ON THE FREEWAY AND AVOIDED 2 CAR AND HIT A GRAY ONE BUT THE BABY LOOKED SHE WAS OK SHE LOOKED LIKE SHE WAS 6 OR 9 MONTHS BUT THE DRIVER WAS STUCK AND THEY WERE GONNA USE THE JAWS OF LIFE TO GET THE DRIVER OUT BUT THE PASENGER WAS GONNA KICK THE GUYS ASS BUT THE COPS TOLD HER TO STEP ASIDE


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

IN MY OPINION THE COPS COULD HAVE STOPPED ALONG TIME AGO  THEY COULD HAVE GOT HIM ALOTA TIMES TOO DO IT. THEY HAD EVEN LOST HIM AT ONE POINT


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

OH AND THEY DID USE ROAD SPIKES


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jan 18 2006, 04:20 PM~4651357
> *OH AND THEY DID USE ROAD SPIKES
> *


 :thumbsup: works every time


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up sluts...lol whats new today in LIL.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

OH BUT THE SPIKES DIDNT WORK THATS WAS AT THE BEGINING OF THE CHASE SORRY WHAT STOPPED HIM WAS THE CRASH


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

THE CRASH AFTER THE CHASE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jan 18 2006, 04:44 PM~4651570
> *OH BUT THE SPIKES DIDNT WORK THATS WAS AT THE BEGINING OF THE CHASE SORRY WHAT STOPPED HIM WAS THE CRASH
> *


They must have used them Cheapy generic spikes...Losers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

after reading all this about the car chase, i guess i don't have to stay up to watch the news


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 18 2006, 03:51 PM~4651160
> *what up justdeez
> *


WUSTHADAMMDEAL.MARCO/NUGGA


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats going down this weekend? ne thing new?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

iwant to know whats goin down tonite


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 11:09 AM~4649310
> *I just want sumthin that represents me ...I was ghoing to put the Astros Star on my ass but that was only if they won but didnb't happen
> *



ban wagon fan :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2006, 11:37 AM~4649531
> *HES WAITING FOR YOU ....SO IS HIS DADDY....
> *


and Sandra


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 18 2006, 12:02 PM~4649687
> *anybody know where I can get some inexpensive batteries, about six...
> *



i got four gel cells


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 18 2006, 02:40 PM~4651066
> *ROAD SPIKES!!  its what they should use....well till someone said something about a baby in the car!!  That shit is crazy...details please, my job keeps us locked up tighter than prison.  No talking, music, phone calls, cigarette breaks, not a damn thing!!!  No clue what is happening in the outside world :angry:
> *



u must work for some *********


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 18 2006, 12:02 PM~4649687
> *anybody know where I can get some inexpensive batteries, about six...
> *


theres a battery place in pasadena i got mine from the batteries suck but for 20 bucks they get the job done. they go dead without notice like mine did at the show last time. for 20 bucks.? :dunno:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 18 2006, 07:32 PM~4652650
> *iwant to know whats goin down tonite
> *


yea, whats up tonight?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:31 PM~4653096
> *theres a battery place in pasadena i got mine from the batteries suck but for 20 bucks they get the job done. they go dead without notice like mine did at the show last time. for 20 bucks.?  :dunno:
> *



send me the name and/or location of this place... 


:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 06:31 PM~4653096
> *theres a battery place in pasadena i got mine from the batteries suck but for 20 bucks they get the job done. they go dead without notice like mine did at the show last time. for 20 bucks.?  :dunno:
> *


they last long time if u keep up with them  just keep them charge


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 17 2006, 10:07 PM~4645891
> *I THINK SHE IS CUTE :thumbsup:
> *


yeah even my wife says that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

SHORTY HAS REAL GOOD BATTERIES THEY ARE EXPENSIVE BUT THEY ARE BAD ASS!!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

SHORTY HAS REAL GOOD BATTERIES THEY ARE EXPENSIVE BUT THEY ARE BAD ASS!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the place is i think called battery exchange im sure someone in pasadena can give you directions. they are OK. but they go dead without notice. if u charge them anymore than 10 amps they go bad


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for all you hoppers i got a sheet of 4x8 1/4 steel solid sheet no scraps. 

$100. call around they run about 150 at the steel supply...


bring your own truck or ill take it to you for a fee

edit


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:20 PM~4653843
> *the place is i think called battery exchange im sure someone in pasadena can give you directions. they are OK. but they go dead without notice. if u charge them anymore than 10 amps they go bad
> *


go 225 to pasadena and get off on shaver , go right on shaver , go about 1mile and it's there on ur left hand side  tell berry 2 hook u up tell him u got a lolow :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:21 PM~4653852
> *for all you hoppers i got a sheet of 4x8 1/4 steel solid sheet no scraps.
> 
> $100. call around they run about 150 at the steel supply...
> ...


thought i saw $75 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what's up mr wagon r u ready?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2006, 08:29 PM~4653897
> *thought i saw $75 :uh:
> *


had to edit. i was confused..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:33 PM~4653935
> *had to edit. i was confused..
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2006, 08:35 PM~4653955
> *:0  :uh:
> *


buy it. you can make nice bar b q pit. a ramp to jump bmx, anything.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:21 PM~4653852
> *for all you hoppers i got a sheet of 4x8 1/4 steel solid sheet no scraps.
> 
> $100. call around they run about 150 at the steel supply...
> ...


can't hook a homie up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:49 PM~4654010
> *buy it. you can make nice bar b q pit. a ramp to jump bmx, anything.
> *


hhhmmm , what else :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2006, 08:51 PM~4654030
> *can't hook a homie up
> *


prolly weights over 200lbs. thats alot to lift!! can a fool get paid for his hard work!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:59 PM~4654113
> *prolly weights over 200lbs. thats alot to lift!! can a fool get paid for his hard work!!
> *



u r. u wake up at 8:45 but started to get paid at 8am drop top baller :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 09:59 PM~4654113
> *prolly weights over 200lbs. thats alot to lift!! can a fool get paid for his hard work!!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


yup thats a big ass sheet a steel, saw it today.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2006, 06:18 PM~4652957
> *and Sandra
> *


 :scrutinize: ..hater... :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2006, 09:19 PM~4654258
> *:scrutinize: ..hater... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

more like cockblocker :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz Pat, JUAn, Big John, fellas....oh and DAVE!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 18 2006, 09:14 PM~4654220
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yup thats a big ass sheet a steel, saw it today.
> *


did u throw out your back unloading?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 10:29 PM~4654327
> *did u throw out your back unloading?
> *



kneegroe, i ate my spinach before i took on the job :cheesy: 


nah, it went real fast. didnt even fuck anything up on the tahoe or the parts. didnt even get dirty for that matter  and i did it solo.



clean out the shed and let me know wuts in there so i can give you more of my money :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

from what i know some bumpers, a bunch of factory springs, 2 sets of wheels, some a arms other misc stuff.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 10:35 PM~4654384
> *from what i know some bumpers, a bunch of factory springs, 2 sets of wheels, some a arms other misc stuff.
> *




some playboy models perhaps???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

DAVID wasssuuuppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



when are we gonna go look at some impalas :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ummmmm.....yeah....that's right. The switch that seperates the *MEN* from the boys.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whut it dew peeps.....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 18 2006, 11:39 PM~4654881
> *sup
> *


hey u guys get a tow truck????????????


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 19 2006, 12:42 AM~4654912
> *hey u guys get a tow truck????????????
> *


some other guy was cool about it 100 bucks towed it to jack in the box off a bellfort...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 18 2006, 11:43 PM~4654920
> *some other guy was cool about it 100 bucks towed it to jack in the box off a bellfort...
> *


damn....what the hell did he do?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 19 2006, 12:44 AM~4654927
> *damn....what the hell did he do?
> *


he showed up in the 240sx and did a halfa donut sherriff saw him cuffed him and let him go but he couldnt drive the car outta there so he towed it out...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 18 2006, 11:46 PM~4654944
> *he showed up in the 240sx and did a halfa donut sherriff saw him cuffed him and let him go but he couldnt drive the car outta there so he towed it out...
> *



oh i see......sorry but dumbass...... :biggrin: so whats been going on?


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 19 2006, 12:51 AM~4654990
> *oh i see......sorry but dumbass...... :biggrin:  so whats been going on?
> *


chillin mayne skool and work same ol routine....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUZ UP................................LORD C....


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

whats up homies


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 18 2006, 10:53 PM~4655021
> *whats  up homies
> *


Marcos......wuz up brotha


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 18 2006, 11:52 PM~4655007
> *chillin mayne skool and work same ol routine....
> *


yea, i got a new list of songs to download....so if its cool try a make a cd tomorrow at ur crib


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 18 2006, 11:53 PM~4655021
> *whats  up homies
> *


whats the damn deal playa.........


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

nada just here at the shop workn still. trying to get some work out of here. How you been.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 19 2006, 12:55 AM~4655040
> *yea, i got a new list of songs to download....so if its cool try a make a cd tomorrow at ur crib
> *


already... i be herre


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

ice block still thinking about baggs


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 19 2006, 12:53 AM~4655021
> *whats  up homies
> *


sup homie


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 18 2006, 11:56 PM~4655062
> *already... i be herre
> *



cool....sounds like a plan


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 19 2006, 12:57 AM~4655067
> *ice block still thinking about baggs
> *


oh its a for sure, just waiting on a new ride first then it will be in your shop...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 19 2006, 12:58 AM~4655076
> *cool....sounds like a plan
> *


coo


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 18 2006, 11:59 PM~4655091
> *coo
> *



so anybody we kno at the furniture store tonite?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

yea thats what i was wondering....how you were going to do it and still have a ride.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 19 2006, 01:02 AM~4655119
> *so anybody we kno at the furniture store tonite?
> *


not really... you know chedder he was there but mainly trucks were there then the cop came so it was dead after but it mighta came back up...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 19 2006, 01:03 AM~4655132
> *yea thats what i was wondering....how you were going to do it and still have a ride.
> *


i just have to take my time... and keep working.... eventually my truck will be finished


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 19 2006, 12:04 AM~4655138
> *not really... you know chedder he was there but mainly trucks were there then the cop came so it was dead after but it mighta came back up...
> *


thats cool....well im outta here.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 19 2006, 01:07 AM~4655163
> *i just have to take my time... and keep working.... eventually my truck will be finished
> *


yea me too peace out people


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

im outtie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

college park bubba sparks :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2006, 08:21 PM~4653852
> *for all you hoppers i got a sheet of 4x8 1/4 steel solid sheet no scraps.
> 
> $100. call around they run about 150 at the steel supply...
> ...


ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2006, 09:52 AM~4656777
> *college park bubba sparks  :uh:
> *


booty booty booty booty rockin everywhere :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Jan 19 2006, 01:09 AM~4655187
> *yea me too peace out people
> *


I called Hollywoods canton last night. his sister said he was at work. tell that vato to ring the dj.


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2006, 09:30 PM~4653914
> *what's up mr wagon r u ready?
> *


IVE BEEN REAEDY WAITING ON YOU


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2006, 11:50 PM~4654523
> *ummmmm.....yeah....that's right. The switch that seperates the MEN from the boys.
> *


 :0 nice :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dang! got an interview with another offshore engineering firm down the road. might mean the end of djlatin in the morning crew if i decide to accept the position and $ offered. :cheesy: &  

Got the advantage over other structural designers since i use to work for their competitors years ago


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2006, 10:50 AM~4657562
> *Dang!  got an interview with another offshore engineering firm down the road.  might mean the end of djlatin in the morning crew if i decide to accept the position and $ offered.  :cheesy: &
> 
> Got the advantage over other structural designers since i use to work for their competitors years ago
> *


  ... do it...do it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 19 2006, 12:56 PM~4657599
> * ... do it...do it...
> *


will do man, going to interview right now. peace.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2006, 11:53 PM~4655020
> *WUZ UP................................LORD C....
> *


wut it do


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 19 2006, 11:20 AM~4657752
> *wut it do
> *


jus at work fixin to go back from lunch......whatachicken sux at whataburger :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im tired of whataburger


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

slow in here today....
fools actually getting some work done I guess.

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

"just deez..... bikes looking good.. just finished striping the red and black... probaly do the white 2 morrow, or later 2 day.... u shoud let me clear it.. i dunno bout the other dude clearing over my stripes... ill feel more comfortable if i had my clear over it.. holla at me


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

What's the damn deal people!!!!How is everyone today hopefully ok....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 19 2006, 01:26 PM~4658857
> *What's the damn deal people!!!!How is everyone today hopefully ok....
> *


lick ass punk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 03:39 PM~4658993
> *lick ass punk
> *


ditto. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2006, 01:41 PM~4659017
> *ditto.  lol
> *


had 2 be latin 2 reply 2 sumthing about ass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 03:42 PM~4659025
> *had 2 be latin 2 reply 2 sumthing about ass
> *


female ass though :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2006, 01:44 PM~4659049
> *female ass though  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


umm humm... u reply to da chocolate bunni


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 03:45 PM~4659060
> *umm humm... u reply to da chocolate bunni
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

"just deez"
heres a sample
[attachmentid=429752]
[attachmentid=429753]
[attachmentid=429754]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2006, 01:46 PM~4659069
> *:uh:
> *


awww dats not cool.... wat did the bunni ever do 2 u


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 02:48 PM~4659085
> *"just deez"
> heres a sample
> [attachmentid=429752]
> ...


I like the top part the most!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 03:49 PM~4659090
> *awww dats not cool.... wat did the bunni ever do 2 u
> *


hopefully i'll never see it. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2006, 01:50 PM~4659098
> *hopefully i'll never see it.  :biggrin:
> *


never say never


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 02:48 PM~4659085
> *"just deez"
> heres a sample
> [attachmentid=429752]
> ...



MONEY WELL SPENT. THX SIR.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2006, 01:49 PM~4659094
> *I like the top part the most!!
> *


mee too.. but its not done yet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 03:51 PM~4659107
> *never say never
> *


 :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 19 2006, 01:52 PM~4659111
> *MONEY WELL SPENT.  THX SIR.
> *


im glad u like... now its time 2 get back 2 work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2006, 01:53 PM~4659122
> *:burn:
> *


your it
[attachmentid=429760]


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 19 2006, 12:35 PM~4657831
> *im tired of whataburger
> *


BUT YOU STILL EAT LOVE YOU


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 02:54 PM~4659133
> *your it
> [attachmentid=429760]
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 03:54 PM~4659133
> *your it
> [attachmentid=429760]
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2006, 02:04 PM~4659219
> *:angry:
> *


nappy head ass kids


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

any rides up there for sale i want a 2 door fleet or coupe or 2-door caprice


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up my peeps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 19 2006, 04:37 PM~4659469
> *any rides up there for sale i want a 2 door fleet or coupe or 2-door caprice
> *



Michael said why you asking, your moms gonna buy you another car or what?


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

sup hey no rides up there for sale want a big body back i miss my old one


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

sup hey no rides up there for sale want a big body back i miss my old one


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 19 2006, 01:45 PM~4659520
> *Michael said why you asking, your moms gonna buy you another car or what?
> 
> 
> *


just tell mike , that i dont got no problem with him and ya that the bumper kit thing went wrong but it was never offical and i dont have no resaon to talk shit to im or about him online or on the streets because to me mike is still a good close friend to me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 19 2006, 04:54 PM~4659571
> *just tell mike , that i dont got no problem with him and ya that the bumper kit thing went wrong but it was never offical and i dont have no resaon to talk shit to im or about him online or on the streets because to me mike is still a good close friend to me
> *



:0 Damn just puttin all ya'lls business on lil...........homie you know he's messin w/you, you act like you don't know how he does it.....

He said you know it's open season now, clown or be clowned...  

(my personal message: ladies please makeup)


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yeaaa......since its quiet in here, this is a new cd case i got from the container store. its pretty cool and holds 48 cds, you push the lil button and the slots slide out.

[attachmentid=429868]
[attachmentid=429869]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

OH YEA, kenny where you AT????








my bad, you got paged so you're back at work :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 19 2006, 03:45 PM~4659896
> *yeaaa......since its quiet in here, this is a new cd case i got from the container store.  its pretty cool and holds 48 cds, you push the lil button and the slots slide out.
> 
> [attachmentid=429868]
> ...


baller


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 19 2006, 05:45 PM~4659896
> *yeaaa......since its quiet in here, this is a new cd case i got from the container store.  its pretty cool and holds 48 cds, you push the lil button and the slots slide out.
> 
> [attachmentid=429868]
> ...


shot caller

next year you'll be complaining when the button stops working and your cds will be stuck


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 18 2006, 09:45 PM~4654467
> *DAVID wasssuuuppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> when are we gonna go look at some impalas :biggrin:
> *


 soon waitiing on some $$$


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2006, 10:00 AM~4656803
> *I called Hollywoods canton last night.  his sister said he was at work.  tell that vato to ring the dj.
> *


i havent talked to him either ill tell him when i hear from him...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 19 2006, 03:51 PM~4659936
> *OH YEA, kenny where you AT????
> my bad, you got paged so you're back at work :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 19 2006, 03:49 PM~4659545
> *sup hey no rides up there for sale want a big body back i miss my old one
> *


I GOT THIS 79 COUPE


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 18 2006, 09:50 PM~4654523
> *ummmmm.....yeah....that's right. The switch that seperates the MEN from the boys.
> *


dam,,u aint messing around with them options


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up juan-ton. were they able to bend that metal with their fingers


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2006, 04:54 PM~4659950
> *baller
> *



man that thing is $20 :uh: 





> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 04:57 PM
> shot caller
> 
> next year you'll be complaining when the button stops working and your cds will be stuck *



go play with whoppers




> *lone star Posted Today, 06:26 PM
> :uh: *




:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2006, 05:06 PM~4660068
> *soon waitiing on some $$$
> *


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuddup home-neezies


anybody know a good place that does sandblasting? i know houston metal stripping does the chemical dip, but i have some stuff i dont wanna put in there and would rather have sandblasted :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1964 Wagon_@Jan 19 2006, 09:05 AM~4657026
> *IVE BEEN REAEDY WAITING ON YOU
> *


let's do it then!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IS EVERYBODY SLEEPING


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know whats slower

this server or dena finishing her cadillac


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

errbody musta done some work today. 




i didnt.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody wanna spray paint their wall ,garage,shop,or kids wall... heres on i did for my homeboy...it says "da lab" for his lil studio
[attachmentid=430298]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2006, 09:49 PM~4662209
> *i dont know whats slower
> 
> this server or dena finishing her cadillac
> *





damn, thats a real insult cus this server is fukd up:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u know about man hold up i done came down and what it do


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 19 2006, 04:45 PM~4659896
> *yeaaa......since its quiet in here, this is a new cd case i got from the container store.  its pretty cool and holds 48 cds, you push the lil button and the slots slide out.
> 
> [attachmentid=429868]
> ...


HMMMMM I DONT SEE ANY AGGRAVATED IN THERE ANY WHERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO BE THE ONLY PERSON IN HERE


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2006, 06:15 PM~4661141
> *whats up juan-ton. were they able to bend that metal with their fingers
> *


lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2006, 09:49 PM~4662209
> *i dont know whats slower
> 
> this server or dena finishing her cadillac
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 19 2006, 10:29 PM~4662372
> *I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO BE THE ONLY PERSON IN HERE
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 19 2006, 08:30 PM~4661266
> *go play with whoppers
> :uh:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WHAT`S UP EVERY BODY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 19 2006, 10:23 PM~4662745
> *WHAT`S UP EVERY BODY :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wut it dew.....


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

DAmn goofy who 's taht guy in the first piture DAM!!!! lol j/p Chill out anyways just wanted to say hi and to everyone that is not awake....Hope you sleep witht he ANGELS ok!!! luv ya'll goodnight


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Friday  Payday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 07:44 AM~4663896
> *Friday    Payday
> *



what time you come in to work today... I passed by around 6:30 and your truck was already out there!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 20 2006, 08:05 AM~4663984
> *what time you come in to work today... I passed by around 6:30 and your truck was already out there!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


came in at 6:20. couldn't sleep. had a cd case disappear. guess that bitch had legs and walked off.


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*THE UNITY CRUISE WILL MEET AT NORTHLINE MALL FROM 8AM - 12 NOON.

CRUISE BEGINS AT 12 NOON!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 05:44 AM~4663896
> *Friday    Payday
> *


yup i ate the payroll up with overtime this check :biggrin: :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 19 2006, 10:29 PM~4662369
> *HMMMMM I DONT SEE ANY AGGRAVATED IN THERE ANY WHERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dammit, i know  i had all day off yesterday and i forgot we coulda met up somewhere.






> *lone star Posted Today, 08:50 AM
> yup i ate the payroll up with overtime this check  *



and you were all :uh: cus you got paged to go back to work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 20 2006, 07:57 AM~4664473
> *dammit, i know   i had all day off yesterday and i forgot we coulda met up somewhere.
> and you were all  :uh:  cus you got paged to go back to work
> *


hey that was on the clock i dont like getting paged before 430. cuz its straight pay. after 430 is where i make my money.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ballers


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2006, 08:58 AM~4664477
> *hey that was on the clock i dont like getting paged before 430. cuz its straight pay. after 430 is where i make my money.
> *





i see..... :scrutinize: 
















baller. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you guys are the ballers


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2006, 09:01 AM~4664495
> *you guys are the ballers
> *




no ballin up in hurr, i work for somebody


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 20 2006, 08:02 AM~4664497
> *no ballin up in hurr, i work for somebody
> *


time to jump in the van :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2006, 09:02 AM~4664501
> *time to jump in the van  :biggrin:
> *




you floss that van sooo hard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2006, 10:02 AM~4664501
> *time to jump in the van  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 09:14 AM~4664568
> *:ugh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

When i grow up i wanna be like Kenny.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 20 2006, 09:24 AM~4664631
> *When i grow up i wanna be like Kenny.......
> *





foo' i wanna be like you, g ride, baller ride, project ride AND work ride :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 20 2006, 10:26 AM~4664640
> *foo' i wanna be like you, g ride, baller ride, project ride AND work ride :0
> *


but im not ballin like Kenny


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 20 2006, 09:27 AM~4664650
> *but im not ballin like Kenny
> *




i know, ur on a whole nother level up above mayne :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 20 2006, 10:28 AM~4664655
> *i know, ur on a whole nother level up above mayne :biggrin:
> *


naw


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 20 2006, 09:28 AM~4664660
> *naw
> *





:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

the only thing i floss are my teeth


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 20 2006, 09:30 AM~4664674
> *the only thing i floss are my teeth
> *





u hooked up with paul wall?



and went to the jewelry store and told them make u a grill?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 20 2006, 10:31 AM~4664684
> *u hooked up with paul wall?
> and went to the jewelry store and told them make u a grill?
> *


I sell cadillac grilles foo'............ :uh: not teefffssssss :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 20 2006, 10:28 AM~4664655
> *i know, ur on a whole nother level up above mayne :biggrin:
> *


MA MA SE LO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 09:40 AM~4664737
> *MA MA SE LO
> *




:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 20 2006, 10:46 AM~4664786
> *:uh:
> *


ditto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 20 2006, 10:47 AM~4664791
> *ditto
> *


ditto x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 10:49 AM~4664806
> *ditto x2
> *


 :biggrin: lol :biggrin:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 20 2006, 10:51 AM~4664818
> *:biggrin: lol :biggrin:
> *


you going to VatoZone tomorrow?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 10:52 AM~4664829
> *you going to VatoZone tomorrow?
> *


dunno yet..... you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 20 2006, 10:53 AM~4664836
> *dunno yet..... you?
> *


nah, was going to dj but passed it to someone else, going with djshortdog and his wife + friends to celebrate her b'day. will be at the park hopefully sunday hanging out if it is going on.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 10:54 AM~4664845
> *nah, was going to dj but passed it to someone else, going with djshortdog and his wife + friends to celebrate her b'day.  will be at the park hopefully sunday hanging out if it is going on.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda conrad?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here kitty kitty...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 09:56 AM~4664855
> *Que onda conrad?
> 
> 
> ...



Thats borderline...creepy traumatic! So whut it dew...wass the schedule of happenin events for this weekend?? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 20 2006, 10:24 AM~4664627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

1400 PAGES AND STILL NO ANSWER. :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 20 2006, 11:33 AM~4665693
> *1400 PAGES AND STILL NO ANSWER.  :0
> *




to the million dollar question?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Whats up obnixcanob


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 20 2006, 11:33 AM~4665693
> *1400 PAGES AND STILL NO ANSWER.  :0
> *


waz up chop chop choppaholixxxxxxx :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup mr. goofy :biggrin:


hows that new t.v.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 20 2006, 12:57 PM~4665836
> *waz up chop chop choppaholixxxxxxx  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you got my cds ready?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 01:54 PM~4666449
> *you got my cds ready?
> *


Did you copy that mp3 for me? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 20 2006, 02:06 PM~4666582
> *Did you copy that mp3 for me? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

THIS JUST IN: THE WORLD IS FUCKEN ROTTEN!!! LOL TODAY SUCKS (for me) HEy guys what's up??


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 12:54 PM~4666449
> *you got my cds ready?
> *


yea i got them just got to look 4 them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: naw i got em


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 20 2006, 03:07 PM~4667658
> *THIS JUST IN: THE WORLD IS FUCKEN ROTTEN!!! LOL TODAY SUCKS (for me)  HEy guys what's up??
> *





i coulda told you that along time ago homegirl


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 20 2006, 03:08 PM~4667670
> *yea i got them just got to look 4 them  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  naw i got em
> *



Did my brother ever get that Aggravated from you?!?!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 20 2006, 03:28 PM~4667856
> *Did my brother ever get that Aggravated from you?!?!
> *




i need to get the one he made for me :cheesy:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 20 2006, 03:28 PM~4667856
> *Did my brother ever get that Aggravated from you?!?!
> *


NOT YET I TOLD HIM IF I SEE YOU FIRST ILL JUST GIVE IT TO YOU SO GET THE MONEY FROM HIM CUZ HE IS NEVER AROUND ANYMORE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 20 2006, 03:29 PM~4667865
> *i need to get the one he made for me :cheesy:
> *


I GOT IT WHEN YOU ARE READY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah I think he works this weekend!! How much was it gonna be?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 20 2006, 03:32 PM~4667888
> *yeah I think he works this weekend!! How much was it gonna be?
> *


5


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 20 2006, 03:33 PM~4667894
> *5
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

5 for what


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 20 2006, 04:04 PM~4668078
> *5 for what
> *


copy of a cd thats hard to find


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup just antoher Friday for me!!! Anyone has to work tongiht cuz man I'ma be pissed if I am theonly one lol!! But it's kool It's a bar DRINKS ARE FOR FREE LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I WANT THAT AGGRAVATED CD TO


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

O its that cd. Im the one who got it for Los64. I was looking for that cd since 97. i used to have like 4 copies but they were always taking them. I finally found a original copy. those cds should be free. that cd was in ever lowrider in houston.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SO WHOS SELLING THEM FOR 5 BUCKS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 20 2006, 05:10 PM~4668137
> *copy of a cd thats hard to find
> *


You going to charge me for that cd?? :dunno:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

yea thats what i was wondering thats kinda fucked up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SOMEBODY NEEDS TO HOOK ME UP WITH THAT CD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 20 2006, 05:58 PM~4668467
> *SOMEBODY NEEDS TO HOOK ME UP WITH THAT CD
> *


i'll tell you what, whoever pays 5 bucks, i'll give him 1 dollar to copy it. lol!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up people....Whats everone got planned for this weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 20 2006, 06:05 PM~4668523
> *Whats up people....Whats everone got planned for this weekend?
> *


not much homie, you have that aggravated cd? lol!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 06:06 PM~4668538
> *not much homie, you have that aggravated cd?  lol!!
> *


Which one is that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 20 2006, 06:09 PM~4668557
> *Which one is that?
> *


i'll call you later mijo!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 06:13 PM~4668588
> *i'll call you later mijo!
> *


aww shit....i dont feel like reading the pages from before! Now i have to.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 20 2006, 06:18 PM~4668625
> *aww shit....i dont feel like reading the pages from before! Now i have to.
> *


chill out essay, i'll report it in paragraphs with footnotes for you laters dot com already. :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I JUST DOWNLOADED I AM YOUR FUTURE. THATS THE ONLY ONE THEY HAD.FUCKERS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it dew folx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 20 2006, 06:22 PM~4668659
> *I JUST DOWNLOADED I AM YOUR FUTURE. THATS THE ONLY ONE THEY HAD.FUCKERS
> *


hook it up like free cable. lol!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2006, 05:24 PM~4668664
> *hook it up like free cable.  lol!
> *


ILL MAKE A CD WITH JUST THAT ONE SONG. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 20 2006, 06:25 PM~4668678
> *ILL MAKE A CD WITH JUST THAT ONE SONG. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i found the fleetwood windows the coupe is comming along almost to paint just waiting on them to get here


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I GOT A ? I WANNA PUT SNOOP DOG ON THE LAC WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I GOT TO GET MY LAC PAINTED 2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

EVERYBODY ASLEEP OR WHAT


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I BET THAT LAC IS GOING FOR ALOT OF $$$$


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 20 2006, 05:29 PM~4668715
> *I GOT A ? I WANNA PUT SNOOP DOG ON THE LAC WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> *


 :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 20 2006, 08:24 AM~4664631
> *When i grow up i wanna be like Kenny.......
> *


fool everyone knows your a 6 figure player


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 20 2006, 07:51 PM~4669311
> *:twak:
> *


oooooooooooooouch what was that for now i could see if i said nelly or somebody like that but thats gansta


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nah fool dont put snoop dog on the car.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2006, 08:27 PM~4669477
> *nah fool dont put snoop dog on the car.
> *


well everybodys doing girls and cash shit like dat wich is cool but i need sumthin diffrent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nah keep it plain sometimes plain is better


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2006, 08:31 PM~4669501
> *nah keep it plain sometimes plain is better
> *


well see theres already a car like mine the same color same wheels the only diffrence is he his fifth dosent have a wheel in it and he has a sliding rag i think he is from cali


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 20 2006, 04:29 PM~4668214
> *O its that cd. Im the one who got it for Los64. I was looking for that cd since 97. i used to have like 4 copies but they were always taking them. I finally found a original copy. those cds should be free. that cd was in ever lowrider in houston.
> *


well if you got it 4 los then y dose he need a copy

well i sell it 4 5 if the people want it i got it if not oh well ..... now if you got something i need then its a hook up .... hey latin u kno ill hook you up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 20 2006, 04:38 PM~4668295
> *yea thats what i was wondering thats kinda fucked up
> *


so your sayin that its fucked up that i can keep up with my cds and you cant plz let me kno i dj and you pay 4 the music and the time if some one takes care of me then ill take care of them its just that simple
people that kno me kno that i take care of the but some 1 that dont well i dont just hook them up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 20 2006, 07:16 PM~4669771
> *so your sayin that its fucked up that i can keep up with my cds and you cant plz let me kno i dj and you pay 4 the music and the time if some one takes care of me then ill take care of them its just that simple
> people that kno me kno that i take care of the but some 1 that dont well i dont just hook them up
> *


show your grill if you real and you down with the trill


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

HOOK ME UP WITH THE CD. 5 BUCKS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2006, 08:34 PM~4669861
> *show your grill if you real and you down with the trill
> *


TURN UR RADIO OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2006, 08:34 PM~4669861
> *show your grill if you real and you down with the trill
> *


ok f b s s


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

is that the cd with that song that says"IVE BEEN PULLED OVER BY THEM LAWS IVE BE JACKED AGINST THEM WALLS THEY DONE SEARCH THRU MY DRAWS WITHOUT NO PROBBABLE CAUSE ALL THEM QUSTIONS THEY ASK ME ARE THE SAMEONES FROM LAST WEEK


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WUZ UP SLIM!!WAT U UP TOO....JUST HERE CHECKIN OUT LIL.JUST GOT BACK IN TOWN.U READY FOR SUNDAY...... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 20 2006, 09:47 PM~4670303
> *is that the cd with that song that says"IVE BEEN PULLED OVER BY THEM LAWS IVE BE JACKED AGINST THEM WALLS THEY DONE SEARCH THRU MY DRAWS WITHOUT NO PROBBABLE CAUSE ALL THEM QUSTIONS THEY ASK ME ARE THE SAMEONES FROM LAST WEEK
> *


no thats the Most Hated cd, the one they are talking about is the first cd they dropped back when they where called Aggraveted


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 20 2006, 11:12 PM~4670482
> *no thats the Most Hated cd, the one they are talking about is the first cd they dropped back when they where called Aggraveted
> *


I JUST DIDNT LIKE THAT SHIT IT GOT NO PLAY WILE I WAS IN THE CAR


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 20 2006, 08:34 PM~4669527
> *well see theres already a car like mine the same color same wheels the only diffrence is he his fifth dosent have a wheel in it and he has a sliding rag i think he is from cali
> *


Ive seen that car in person :thumbsup: twice :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NOT THAT I COPIED HIS THIS IS WHAT HAPPEND, I WAS GONNA PAINT IT DIAMOND WHITE PEARL. BUT ONE OF MY HOMIES TOLD ME THAT HE HAS A HOMIE THAT IS COMING OUT WITH A FLEET COUPE WITH THE SAME MODS AS MINE, THAT WAS THE SAME COLOR SO I SOLD MY PAINT. THEN I WAITED AND FOUND SOME RIMS THAT MY HOMIE HAD ORDERED FOR SUM CAT THAT DIDNT COME THRU, SO HE WAS STUCK WITH THE RIMS SO I GOT THEM HAD THE RIMS COLOR MATCHED. THEN I SAW THE PICS FROM VEGAS, AND LOW AND BEHOLD I SEE THAT CADDY IN THE PIC IT WAS JUST LIKE THE IDEA I HAD. I WAS LIKE FUCK THIS SHIT IM DOING MINE THIS COLOR, ILL JUST MAKE MINE DIFFRENT SO I GOTTA DO SUMTHIN DIFFRENT, AND I CANT THINK OF NOTHIN ELSE THAT NOONE HAS DONE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 20 2006, 09:05 PM~4669715
> *well if you got it 4 los then y dose he need a copy
> 
> well i sell it 4 5 if the people want it i got it if not oh well ..... now if you got something i need then its a hook up .... hey latin u kno ill hook you up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2006, 08:34 PM~4669861
> *show your grill if you real and you down with the trill
> *


 :uh: 




> *texasgold Posted Yesterday, 10:12 PM
> no thats the Most Hated cd, the one they are talking about is the first cd they dropped back when they where called Aggraveted *



yup, their first one, its the shit. and its IMPOSSIBLE to find anywhere, i've looked all up and down my side of town and all over the net. even the aggravated website, and they dont have it. thats why i asked on here i figured somebody had it somewhere and the homie john does. i dont mind givin him $5 for a copy, its payin him for his time and the disc not to mention i dont have to look for it anymore :biggrin: 

now all i have to do is go get it :0


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

i have a copy of most hated. let me know i'll mail it to you.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 21 2006, 11:26 AM~4673296
> *:uh:
> yup, their first one, its the shit.  and its IMPOSSIBLE to find anywhere, i've looked all up and down my side of town and all over the net.  even the aggravated website, and they dont have it.  thats why i asked on here i figured somebody had it somewhere and the homie john does.  i dont mind givin him $5 for a copy, its payin him for his time and the disc not to mention i dont have to look for it anymore :biggrin:
> 
> ...


There was a link on off topic for that cd. I think I downloaded it. Let me see if I can find it.

BTW, I got some hard to find old school Houston shit. 

Convicts
Blac Monks
Sexxx Fiends
Bam
One Grand


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wassup squares. playa haters :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Is Auto zone on tonight?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody going to the slim thug video shoot???? little york flea market,,,,9:00pm


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 21 2006, 05:27 PM~4675066
> *anybody going to the slim thug video shoot???? little york flea market,,,,9:00pm
> *


I WAS NOT AWARE OF THAT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DONT THINK THAT VIDEO IS HAPPING TONITE ITS RAINING ALL OVER THE NORTHSIDE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL YOU WORKING ON THE SATURDAY NIGHT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I BET THERE PISSED OFF WORKING SAT. NIGHTS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea that shit has to suck ass.


and rain :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 07:48 PM~4676094
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL YOU WORKING ON THE SATURDAY NIGHT  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2006, 09:14 PM~4676623
> *:uh:
> *



if only it were that easy  



how do u do those still shots?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 21 2006, 09:26 PM~4676673
> *if only it were that easy
> how do u do those still shots?
> *


hit the print screen button on top of the keyboard....then go to paint and hit edit tab, scroll down to paste, and the screen should pop up.....then just save screen shot as JPG


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2006, 08:28 PM~4676684
> *hit the print screen button on top of the keyboard....then go to paint and hit edit tab, scroll down to paste, and the screen should pop up.....then just save screen shot as JPG
> *


WEB GEEK :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 09:29 PM~4676686
> *WEB GEEK  :uh:
> *


fool quit hating cause i'm edjumacated :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2006, 08:30 PM~4676689
> *fool quit hating cause i'm edjumacated :cheesy:
> *


MUST BE NICE TO HAVE SATURDAY NIGHT OFF


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 09:31 PM~4676695
> *MUST BE NICE TO HAVE SATURDAY NIGHT OFF
> *


  you at work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2006, 08:32 PM~4676700
> * you at work
> *


YEA IM AT WORK. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 09:33 PM~4676708
> *YEA IM AT WORK.  :uh:
> *


sucks for you :cheesy:


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2006, 08:28 PM~4676684
> *hit the print screen button on top of the keyboard....then go to paint and hit edit tab, scroll down to paste, and the screen should pop up.....then just save screen shot as JPG
> *



Damn I always wanted to know how to do that


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sukie_@Jan 21 2006, 09:36 PM~4676726
> *Damn I always wanted to know who to do that
> *


knowing is half the battle


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 09:33 PM~4676708
> *YEA IM AT WORK.  :uh:
> *




***** u aint at work......unless they gave u a laptop with wireless net for the pimp van :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 21 2006, 09:37 PM~4676729
> ****** u aint at work......unless they gave u a laptop with wireless net for the pimp van :0
> *


ken is trying to catch up with brian the king baller, that ken has to work two jobs :0 
battle of the ballers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 21 2006, 08:37 PM~4676729
> ****** u aint at work......unless they gave u a laptop with wireless net for the pimp van :0
> *


IM UP AT THE OFFICE. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2006, 08:39 PM~4676740
> *ken is trying to catch up with brian the king baller, that ken has to work to jobs :0
> battle of the ballers
> *


SHIT THATS YOU WITH THAT BIG RAISE :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 09:40 PM~4676749
> *SHIT THATS YOU WITH THAT BIG RAISE  :0  :0
> *


they gave me an extra 10 min. on my lunch break and called it even


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2006, 09:39 PM~4676740
> *ken is trying to catch up with brian the king baller, that ken has to work to jobs :0
> battle of the ballers
> *




i dunno, brain flosses pretty hard, bein he has a cada-ma-lac n all :uh: 




> *lone star Posted Today, 09:39 PM
> IM UP AT THE OFFICE.  *



:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im a net geek now :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=432509]


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 21 2006, 09:47 PM~4676781
> *im a net geek now :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=432509]
> *


pics of the new project


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 21 2006, 09:48 PM~4676791
> *pics of the new project
> *



not in that pic :biggrin: there are some cars i owned in there though.


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

whats up on the cruise tomorrow??? what time is it??


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2006, 07:48 PM~4676094
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL YOU WORKING ON THE SATURDAY NIGHT  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


cool i just go off but the party was ok i got it going :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 22 2006, 01:05 AM~4678142
> *cool i just go off but the party was ok i got it going  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did u deny any requests ???????


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :guns: :worship: :worship: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so wats up for today


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2006, 09:09 AM~4679056
> *did u deny any requests ???????
> *


yea some indian music lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dont look like shit is on today iwas going to work on the cadi but its i lil ontha chili side and its raining might pull it in the garage and put the digi dash in


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup loss what it dew


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

SSSSLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!!! what it dew? just chillin here at my bros place. Seeing wats goin on in here. YOU?


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

whats going down today???


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

dont know its raining a bit down here? What you been up to H-town?


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

shit chillin... wanted to do the cruise or something but the weather looks like shit


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Eleezer


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jan 22 2006, 11:52 AM~4679661
> *SSSSLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!!! what it dew? just chillin here at my bros place. Seeing wats goin on in here. YOU?
> *


imm here at the house polishing up my fifth and grill for the cadi hope to have it done in three months we'll see


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup sancha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE WORKING ON THIS LOVELY SUNDAY :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shit.. i just got back from workin on my hopper... lol.. almost done... give me a month at least


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2006, 03:56 PM~4681119
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE WORKING ON THIS LOVELY SUNDAY  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



damn u's a baller


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it dew


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

how did the cruise go with the weather an all


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

is there any events coming up in the h-town area :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up people....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jan 22 2006, 09:23 PM~4682972
> *is there any events coming up in the h-town area  :biggrin:
> *


good question. whats coming up?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MORALES LOST :angry: :angry: :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2006, 10:20 PM~4683341
> *MORALES LOST :angry:  :angry:  :0
> *



you know morales likes the 3 fight series... 3 is where the money is...!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

its been dead in here all weekend whats the deal


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 20 2006, 03:13 PM~4668162
> *Yup just antoher Friday for me!!! Anyone has to work tongiht cuz man I'ma be pissed if I am theonly one lol!! But it's kool It's a bar DRINKS ARE FOR FREE LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



which bar?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 20 2006, 06:30 PM~4669492
> *well everybodys doing girls and cash shit like dat wich is cool but i need sumthin diffrent
> *



that is chessy like the lolos that have cartoons characters on them...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Jan 21 2006, 10:26 PM~4677336
> *whats up on the cruise tomorrow??? what time is it??
> *



there's a new caddy king? :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 22 2006, 10:06 PM~4684011
> *:dunno:
> *



u sell rolling green?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

What I wanted to know was what's goingon wiht spokes and juce magazine? What happened?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 22 2006, 11:51 PM~4683902
> *that is chessy like the lolos that have cartoons characters on them...
> *


well i think its the person doing the murals its not jesse ima let another one of my homies do the murals hes a bad mutherfucker a lil expensive on but well worth it his names hes off of 59 ask brain about him he knows him too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 22 2006, 05:09 PM~4682149
> *damn u's a baller
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ITS HOOD NIGHT....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pocos pero locos ey


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hasta la muerte...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody remember the tv show 'culture clash' in the early 90's? the 3 guys came to the alley theater last night and did a show. it was pretty cool, those fools are funny :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 10:06 AM~4685898
> *anybody remember the tv show 'culture clash' in the early 90's?  the 3 guys came to the alley theater last night and did a show.  it was pretty cool, those fools are funny :thumbsup:
> *



I member,,, u member...

do they have new stuff or rehashed old stuff?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nah, its new stuff....but they are more 'socially aware' than they were before. it wasnt really chicano related, more of them relating to other cultures and current world issues. but it was still good.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2006, 07:30 AM~4685385
> *well i think its the person doing the murals its not jesse ima let another one of my homies do the murals hes a bad mutherfucker a lil expensive on but well worth it his names hes off of 59 ask brain about him he knows him too
> *


Hes not expensive at all.... Fonzy and cartoon are much more expensive. If he was in cali he would charge more but ppl in Houston wont pay unless they have a harley...... Why do you think he does so many bikes......... Thats were the $$ is  *Hes the only guy I trust in Houston for mural work!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey Patty did cutt the cheese again???







:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2006, 10:51 AM~4686325
> *Hey Patty did cutt the cheese again???
> 
> 
> ...




u's a foo' mayne.com/kneegroe :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 12:00 PM~4686372
> *u's a foo' mayne.com/kneegroe :biggrin:
> *


what's up playa? going to go pick this up.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: HELLO EVERYONE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 11:24 AM~4686496
> *what's up playa?  going to go pick this up.
> *





damn, u tryin to be a car collector like brain :biggrin: 






wutcha get that for


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 12:31 PM~4686536
> *damn, u tryin to be a car collector like brain :biggrin:
> wutcha get that for
> *


dirt cheap. this will be my weekend cruiser until the 51 gets finished. it's a '67 chevelle.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2006, 11:31 AM~4686243
> *Hes not expensive at all.... Fonzy and cartoon are much more expensive. If he was in cali he would charge more but ppl in Houston wont pay unless they have a harley...... Why do you think he does so many bikes......... Thats were the $$ is  Hes the only guy I trust in Houston for mural work!
> *


well from what im use to paying thats what im baseing it on


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 11:34 AM~4686551
> *dirt cheap.  this will be my weekend cruiser until the 51 gets finished.  it's a '67 chevelle.
> *




sweet, thats wut i shoulda done instead of buyin a new car on payments :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 12:42 PM~4686596
> *sweet, thats wut i shoulda done instead of buyin a new car on payments :angry:
> *


i got one of those and also thinking of taking on a big body '03 benz if the deal goes through and i like the payment status on it. :biggrin: 

(NON BALLER STATUS!)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ooops wrong thread... wheres southsider at....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 11:43 AM~4686602
> *i got one of those and also thinking of taking on a big body '03 benz if the deal goes through and i like the payment status on it.  :biggrin:
> 
> (NON BALLER STATUS!)
> *






b.s. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 12:53 PM~4686650
> *b.s. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 12:29 PM~4686851
> *:uh:
> *




:biggrin: baller


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 01:32 PM~4686867
> *:biggrin: baller
> *


negatory, single & no kids


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 01:34 PM~4686879
> *negatory, single & no kids
> *


New development??? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2006, 01:41 PM~4686912
> *New development??? :0
> *


she's still around. lol
let me know when you are around my casa in the evening so that i can get you that cd. or i can give you the cd saturday at VatoZone if it doesn't rain.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

WATS GOIN DOWN... IM FUCKIN BORED


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut happen with the cruise?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

hey latin i got your 3 cds ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 23 2006, 12:49 PM~4686957
> *Wut happen with the cruise?
> *


the rain happened :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 23 2006, 01:50 PM~4686963
> *hey latin i got your 3 cds ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i'll swing by tomorrow to pick them up. was going to call you last night since i was in the area, but forgot.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 23 2006, 12:51 PM~4686968
> *the rain happened  :0  :0
> *


So it got concelled?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 23 2006, 12:55 PM~4686988
> *So it got concelled?
> *


yea the rain wasnt going to let up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup fellaz


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 23 2006, 12:58 PM~4687007
> *sup fellaz
> *



the minimum payment on my credit cards.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 02:00 PM~4687019
> *the minimum payment on my credit cards.....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Gracias a Dios que no tengo tarjetas de credito. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 02:01 PM~4687028
> *Gracias a Dios que no tengo tarjetas de credito.  :biggrin:
> *


ni yo tampoco ... cash and carry only


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 01:01 PM~4687028
> *Gracias a Dios que no tengo tarjetas de credito.  :biggrin:
> *




ballers dont need them


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

right brian? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 23 2006, 02:03 PM~4687036
> *ni yo tampoco ... cash and carry only
> *


Debit in case i get jacked.  Got King Kong and the Chronicles from Steve. really like the KK one.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 02:06 PM~4687055
> *Debit in case i get jacked.    Got King Kong and the Chronicles from Steve.  really like the KK one.
> *


 it shows pretty good? ... I'm a have to ring a primo up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 02:03 PM~4687037
> *ballers dont need them
> *


they showed last night on the news, to pay off 10,000 in credit by paying minimum would take 52 yrs. FK THAT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 23 2006, 02:07 PM~4687062
> * it shows pretty good? ... I'm a have to ring a primo up
> *


well you know bootlegs. lol! has some imperfections but is alright.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 01:09 PM~4687089
> *well you know bootlegs.  lol!  has some imperfections but is alright.
> *


King Kong was a bad ass movie.


----------



## Hugecahonies (Jan 22, 2006)

I got my truck in Houston. For sale.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 01:09 PM~4687089
> *well you know bootlegs.  lol!  has some imperfections but is alright.
> *




like people laughin, standin up and the sound of candy wrappers?


we got a x men movie we got in new york a few years ago like that.


bad bootlegs :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 02:14 PM~4687120
> *like people laughin, standin up and the sound of candy wrappers?
> we got a x men movie we got in new york a few years ago like that.
> bad bootlegs :thumbsdown:
> *


nope, looks like they come from europe. i don't ask questions :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 01:16 PM~4687136
> *nope, looks like they come from europe.  i don't ask questions  :dunno:
> *


telecam = in camera audio
Telesync = clean audio from source.

I had a Star Wars 3 that was like a direct port from digital projector...then I've seen some with peoples heads. My War of the Worlds had a russian title seqence.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 23 2006, 01:22 PM~4687168
> *telecam = in camera audio
> Telesync = clean audio from source.
> 
> ...


on the kill bill that i got you can hear people talking shit to eachother that were watching the movie lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 23 2006, 02:49 PM~4687330
> *on the kill bill that i got you can hear people talking shit to eachother that were watching the movie lol
> *


so far the flicks i got from him have none of that. lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

so does anyone know of upcoming events here in h-town?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man this topic is dead like richmond ave :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 03:45 PM~4687590
> *man this topic is dead like richmond ave :0
> *


get to work like the rest of us, kool aid!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2006, 03:15 PM~4687732
> *get to work like the rest of us, kool aid!
> *





my job doesnt pay me enough to work _that_ hard. i jus pile up papers and look 'busy' and play on the net till its about 4:35, then bail out.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 23 2006, 11:58 AM~4687007
> *sup fellaz
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 23 2006, 03:25 PM~4687784
> *my job doesnt pay me enough to work that hard.  i jus pile up papers and look 'busy' and play on the net till its about 4:35, then bail out.
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 22 2006, 08:28 PM~4683348
> *you know morales likes the 3 fight series... 3 is where the money is...!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah , it looks like that was the plan :uh: damn loosers!! :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where da hoes at????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

at the strip club.lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Only the loney Night....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Slizzim....Pat...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

HEY I KNOW THIS SHOULD PROBABLY GO INTO ANOTHER TOPIC BUT SINCE IM FROM HOUSTON I THOUGHT I WOULD CUT TO THE CHASE I JUST GOT A CHEVY 94 TRUCK AND WANTED TO LOWER IT IN THE BACK SOME ANYONE KNOW WHAT SPRINGS I COULD USE OR MAYBE SOMEWHERE I COULD TAKE IT...?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alliance in pasadena dropped my truck for like 450 kit included it was a 2/4 drop but the front set in to about 3 inch drop


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2006, 11:12 PM~4691176
> *alliance  in pasadena dropped my truck for like 450 kit included it was a 2/4 drop but the front set in to about 3 inch drop
> 
> 
> ...


COOL HEY DO YOU HAVE THIER NUMBER? I DON'T KNOW IF I WANT TO DROP IT TO LOW BUT I'LL GIVE EM A CALL AND SEE WHAT THEY SAY THANKS....
:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 23 2006, 10:19 PM~4691220
> *COOL HEY DO YOU HAVE THIER NUMBER? I DON'T KNOW IF I WANT TO DROP IT TO LOW BUT I'LL GIVE EM A CALL AND SEE WHAT THEY SAY THANKS....
> :thumbsup:
> *


i dont have the number i think the whole name is alliance car audio its on shaver or spencer one of those streets. a 2/4 drop on a truck looks nice. and its still has the benefits of a truck to haul/tow. my ride quality could be a little better , they offer better kits for more $$$. if u want to just drop the back i think they offer that for like 50 bucks for 2 inch drop in the back.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2006, 11:21 PM~4691239
> *i dont have the number i think the whole name is alliance car audio its on shaver or spencer one of those streets.  a 2/4 drop on a truck looks nice. and its still has the benefits of a truck to haul/tow. my ride quality could be a little better , they offer better kits for more $$$.  if u want to just drop the back i think they offer that for like 50 bucks for 2 inch drop in the back.
> *


went out of buisness :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2006, 11:21 PM~4691239
> *i dont have the number i think the whole name is alliance car audio its on shaver or spencer one of those streets.  a 2/4 drop on a truck looks nice. and its still has the benefits of a truck to haul/tow. my ride quality could be a little better , they offer better kits for more $$$.  if u want to just drop the back i think they offer that for like 50 bucks for 2 inch drop in the back.
> *



YEAH THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT IM LOOKING FOR..IS YOUR RIDE QUALITY A LITTLE RUFF? IM DOING THE FRONT PITTMAN ARMS AND UPPER BUSHINGS ALONG WITH THE SHOCKS THIS WEEKEND ...DON'T KNOW IF THAT WOULD HELP OUT ..I DO WANT TO LOWER THE FRONT A BIT...DAMN TEXASGOLD SAYS THEY WENT OUT OF BUSINESS... :0


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

NAW THEY OPEN .THEY STILL DO A LIL WORK OUT OF THEIR.I SEE IF I CAN GET THE # FOR YOU.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 24 2006, 12:31 AM~4691319
> *YEAH THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT IM LOOKING FOR..IS YOUR RIDE QUALITY A LITTLE RUFF?  IM DOING THE FRONT PITTMAN ARMS AND UPPER BUSHINGS ALONG WITH THE SHOCKS THIS WEEKEND ...DON'T KNOW IF THAT WOULD HELP OUT ..I DO WANT TO LOWER THE FRONT A BIT...DAMN TEXASGOLD SAYS THEY WENT OUT OF BUSINESS... :0
> *


How much do you want to lower it? If you are interested I can lower it for you.

Just give me a call or PM me.

Mark

Marcustoms, 281 209 9550


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Seems like nothing is going to be going down this weekend. More rain.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2006, 07:58 AM~4692548
> *Seems like nothing is going to be going down this weekend.  More rain.
> *


hit up a club.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 24 2006, 09:27 AM~4692641
> *hit the a club.
> *


Check this out, this is really fked up. Pinche Jura :thumbsdown: 

http://www.totallycrap.com/media/whitegirlgetsownd/


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 24 2006, 07:27 AM~4692641
> *hit the a club.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 23 2006, 10:22 PM~4691246
> *went out of buisness :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Guess Pasadena Townsquare mall might be closing for good.

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=...id=532238&rfi=6


*Dillard's may close its doors at Town Square 
By:JENNIFER BRANCH, Citizen Reporter
01/18/2006

Arguably as important a Pasadena landmark as the Bank One Building or Gilley's, Pasadena Town Square may be in danger of closing. 


Advertisement


When Macy's purchased Foley's months ago, buzz about the possible move-in of a new department store to replace Foley's in Pasadena Town Square store circulated through the city. It could be an opportunity for development or jobs, progression the North side of the city has seen dwindle in recent years.

The possibility of Macy's moving into the mall now looks bleak however, after statements obtained from several employees at the mall suggested that Pasadena Town Square could be in danger of closing.

According to one Dillard's employee, the department store will close on March 13, leaving a large portion of the mall vacant.

"Dillard's is closing in March," said another mall employee, "and we've heard that if business doesn't pick up, the mall could close."

No official statement has been made by Dillard's, however.

Roy McCoy, president and CEO of the Pasadena Chamber of Commerce, could not affirm the mall's closing.

"I haven't heard anything from the mall; they haven't approached us for assistance or quotes. I would hate for that to happen because Pasadena Town Square is a big part of town," said McCoy.

At Tuesday night's Pasadena City Council meeting, District D Council Member Jack Douglass said he had spoken with store officials and the closing of Dillards had been confirmed.

"On March 13 Dillard's will be closing," he said. "This will be another big business leaving."

The Bank One Building, whose shadow casts over Town Square Mall, has already been shuttered and Mervyns across the street is near closing.

While it is still not confirmed as to whether Town Square will have to shut it's doors, one thing is certain: Dillard's will close on March 13, leaving not only a vacancy in the mall, but room for questions concerning whether or not Pasadena's first major shopping center can be salvaged.

Mall officials could not be reached for comment on Tuesday.*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 24 2006, 09:27 AM~4692641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that mall's still open! :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 24 2006, 10:42 AM~4692984
> *
> that mall's still open! :dunno:
> *


Still open. Guess Aztlan Wear will be moving if it does happen.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup mayne'z uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 24 2006, 10:47 AM~4693003
> *sup mayne'z uffin:
> *


was da dam dizzle my nizzle :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 24 2006, 09:42 AM~4692984
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: my bad...im still half a sleep.


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 24 2006, 08:42 AM~4692984
> *:0
> :angry: (that's where I get my tats :biggrin
> that mall's still open! :dunno:
> *


i think it is still open .......just the employees


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 23 2006, 11:59 PM~4691159
> *HEY I KNOW THIS SHOULD PROBABLY GO INTO ANOTHER TOPIC BUT SINCE IM FROM HOUSTON I THOUGHT I WOULD CUT TO THE CHASE I JUST GOT A CHEVY 94 TRUCK AND WANTED TO LOWER IT IN THE BACK SOME ANYONE KNOW WHAT SPRINGS I COULD USE OR MAYBE SOMEWHERE I COULD TAKE IT...?
> *


Call Competition Sales on Long Point. (713) 686-2965 Ask for Felix. I bought my drop kit from them 6 years are for my 91 ex-cab chevy…. Never had any problems. Did it myself too, it was easy. Spindles shackles and hangers with KYB shocks all around.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Felix is a cool cat...
known him from High School...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 24 2006, 01:31 PM~4693904
> *Felix is a cool cat...
> known him from High School...
> *


Me too...... Since the 7th grade :biggrin: High school too...... Hes from the branch


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

JUST DEEZ NUTS.. CHECK OUT DA BIKE TOPIC.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DAMN.. EVERYONES ACTUALLY WORKING TODAY.... SORRY ASSES.... WHUT DA FUCK IS EVERYONE DOIN......


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 12:29 PM~4693891
> *Call Competition  Sales on Long Point. (713) 686-2965  Ask for Felix. I bought my drop kit from them 6 years are for my 91 ex-cab chevy…. Never had any problems. Did it myself too, it was easy. Spindles shackles and hangers with KYB shocks all around.
> *



ORALE COOL THAT'S RIGHT DOWN FROM WHERE I LIVE I"LL GIVE HIM A CALL.... :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

HEY DJ LATIN REMEMBER THE PICTURES I SENT YOU OF MY LAC WELL I ALREADY SOLD IT ...YEAH I LET IT GO FOR 2G'S.... :thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 11:33 AM~4693919
> *Hes from the branch
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fuck it, since everyone else is doin it....... :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 24 2006, 08:02 PM~4697601
> *fuck it, since everyone else is doin it.......  :ugh:
> *


u get that 64 yet?? i havent had time to read up on this


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 24 2006, 10:02 PM~4697601
> *fuck it, since everyone else is doin it.......  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheresssssssssssss waldo???












:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 09:03 PM~4697615
> *u get that 64 yet?? i havent had time to read up on this
> *



no :uh: fkn rained nasty on sunday. homies yard is nothin but dirt and turns into monster truck mud. hopefully this sunday i need to check with david to see if his schedule is free.



u mean u aint workin right now??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 24 2006, 08:21 PM~4697706
> *no :uh:  fkn rained nasty on sunday.  homies yard is nothin but dirt and turns into monster truck mud.  hopefully this sunday i need to check with david to see if his schedule is free.
> u mean u aint workin right now??
> *


nah im not on call tonite but i did work from friday midnight until monday 6pm? is that enuff :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 09:23 PM~4697731
> *nah im not on call tonite but i did work from friday midnight until monday 6pm? is that enuff  :biggrin:
> *




enough is never enough. i better call ur boss and tell him ur bored :biggrin: 
its boring, theres no action durin the daytime anymore :uh: 

p.s.,
[attachmentid=435939]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 24 2006, 08:24 PM~4697743
> *enough is never enough.  i better call ur boss and tell him ur bored :biggrin:
> its boring, theres no action durin the daytime anymore :uh:
> 
> ...


gotta hustle if you want anything.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 09:25 PM~4697755
> *gotta hustle if you want anything.
> *




i hear you, check my new sig :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the van already?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa' sho' mayne.com/itson


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im ready to get goin with this dam car already. jus need to get it here and its all good. if i was brian, this would be done already :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i got the van it mashes too for a V6 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 09:29 PM~4697816
> *yea i got the van it mashes too for a V6  :uh:
> *



complete with custom carehome graffitti on the side :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena where are you at. still tryin to get that fleetwood right?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*i got some art for sale.. tryin 2 get rid of it anybody interested let me know... graffiti style...
[attachmentid=435960]
[attachmentid=435962]*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I heard there was a party in here :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2006, 08:37 PM~4697876
> *I heard there was a party in here :cheesy:
> *


yea theres a party just wait til the broad gets here


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 09:41 PM~4697913
> *yea theres a party just wait til the broad gets here
> *


chooo, choooooooo :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2006, 08:42 PM~4697929
> *chooo, choooooooo :cheesy:
> *


whos da cabose


----------



## celbii (Jan 24, 2006)

datz wut im talkin bout G-Funk


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2006, 09:42 PM~4697929
> *chooo, choooooooo :cheesy:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

does any body know how much a set of zenith wire wheels cost 14x7


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 24 2006, 08:59 PM~4698076
> *does any body know how much a set of zenith wire wheels cost 14x7
> *


dude from individuals san antonio has them for about 1050 new in the box. but u gotta go get them.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

14 x7 gold spokes


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 24 2006, 10:00 PM~4698090
> *14 x7 gold spokes
> *


try the wheel section, they got plenty of dealers to help you out


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey the broad never showed :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 24 2006, 10:12 PM~4698177
> *hey the broad never showed :dunno:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Liv4Lacs
:dunno: :happysad:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how good are the zenith wire wheels are they better than daytons


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 24 2006, 09:20 PM~4698236
> *how good are the zenith wire wheels are they better than daytons
> *



:dunno: but i like both :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think zenith chrome quality is better but daytons will always be d's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good show on history channel right now about customs


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 11:27 PM~4698282
> *i think zenith chrome quality is better but daytons will always be d's
> *


They'er roadsters now :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 09:30 PM~4698310
> *They'er roadsters now :uh:
> *


hey why dont u go to the pawn shop and find some 8 holes and vogues to put on your ragalac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 11:31 PM~4698320
> *hey why dont u go to the pawn shop and find some 8 holes and vogues to put on your ragalac
> *


Are u fucking gay??? All you do is talk about me when im not online :uh: sick fuck!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 09:31 PM~4698320
> *hey why dont u go to the pawn shop and find some 8 holes and vogues to put on your ragalac
> *


liv4lacs :twak: lone star


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

brains a lil sensative :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

DJ Latin's cat......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 09:28 PM~4698290
> *good show on history channel right now about customs
> *



ch 58


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 10:36 PM~4698369
> *DJ Latin's cat......
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 09:33 PM~4698342
> *Are u fucking gay??? All you do is talk about me when im not online :uh: sick fuck!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 24 2006, 09:37 PM~4698372
> *ch 58
> *


that was a pretty good piece on lowriders. even seen some of those cars on layitlow


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 09:41 PM~4698408
> *that was a pretty good piece on lowriders. even seen some of those cars on layitlow
> *



real good


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 24 2006, 11:42 PM~4698410
> *real good
> *


until the went to the fart can honda's :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 09:48 PM~4698474
> *until the went to the fart can honda's :angry:
> *


true damn rice rockets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 09:48 PM~4698474
> *until the went to the fart can honda's :angry:
> *


yea im about ready to turn it off now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Kenny's ghetto impression of spong bob.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 10:51 PM~4698500
> *Kenny's ghetto impression of spong bob.......
> *



omg that is funny as hell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres a pic i found of brian pulling home his fleetwood coupe. using his "rich mans farm truck"


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 09:51 PM~4698500
> *Kenny's ghetto impression of spong bob.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 11:52 PM~4698507
> *heres a pic i found of brian pulling home his fleetwood coupe. using his "rich mans farm truck"
> 
> 
> ...


you know I hate 70's cadillacs :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey david, i told you, its a lovers quarrel


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres brians best of show late 1999


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 10:55 PM~4698544
> *heres brians best of show late 1999
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 11:55 PM~4698544
> *heres brians best of show late 1999
> 
> 
> ...


Once again........ I HATE 70's cadillacs :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 10:58 PM~4698559
> *Once again........ I HATE 70's cadillacs :uh:
> *



sure you do.....


look wut i found in a box here
[attachmentid=436111]


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 12:00 AM~4698572
> *sure you do.....
> look wut i found in a box here
> [attachmentid=436111]
> *


I have 20+ jap lrm and custom lowriding mags...... Full of lecabriolets


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 10:55 PM~4698544
> *heres brians best of show late 1999
> 
> 
> ...


is that like a elcamino conversion :cheesy: looks classy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2006, 11:02 PM~4698587
> *is that like a elcamino conversion :cheesy: looks classy
> *



:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2006, 10:02 PM~4698587
> *is that like a elcamino conversion :cheesy: looks classy
> *


i duno ask brian he probably owns stock in those cars :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i seen one of dem shits in tha junkyard like four weeks ago


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 25 2006, 12:07 AM~4698624
> *i seen one of dem shits in tha junkyard like four weeks ago
> *


good place for one :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 24 2006, 11:03 PM~4698600
> *:ugh:
> *


why not. you could pick up some supplies at home depot and cruise around in a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 11:06 PM~4698617
> *:cheesy:
> *



man ur startin to turn into gabriel part II with all the funny pics :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its the early version of the escalade


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so whats up for the weekend or are you guys working


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 12:09 AM~4698647
> *man ur startin to turn into gabriel part II with all the funny pics :biggrin:
> *


Hey kenny is this that new zimbabwe-ipod you were telling me bought??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

now that shit was funny


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 10:13 PM~4698691
> *Hey kenny is this that new zimbabwe-ipod you were telling me bought??
> *


just wait i got something for u


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2006, 12:18 AM~4698727
> *just wait i got something for u
> *


 :barf: :guns:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Kenny................


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 11:13 PM~4698691
> *Hey kenny is this that new zimbabwe-ipod you were telling me bought??
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: good mornin everyone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 24 2006, 10:24 PM~4697743
> *enough is never enough.  i better call ur boss and tell him ur bored :biggrin:
> its boring, theres no action durin the daytime anymore :uh:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today hump day get your hump on


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up pat how it feel to wake up early and go to work


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

All right! 
Stop whatcha doin' 
'cause I'm about to ruin 
the image and the style that ya used to. 
I look funny 
but yo I'm makin' money see 
so yo world I hope you're ready for me. 
Now gather round 
I'm the new fool in town 
and my sound's laid down by the Underground. 
I drink up all the Hennessey ya got on ya shelf 
so just let me introduce myself 
My name is Humpty, pronounced with a Umpty. 
Yo ladies, oh how I like to hump thee. 
And all the rappers in the top ten--please allow me to bump thee. 
I'm steppin' tall, y'all, 
and just like Humpty Dumpty 
you're gonna fall when the stereos pump me. 
I like to rhyme, 
I like my beats funky, 
I'm spunky. I like my oatmeal lumpy. 
I'm sick wit dis, straight gangsta mack 
but sometimes I get ridiculous 
I'll eat up all your crackers and your licorice 
hey yo fat girl, c'mere--are ya ticklish? 
Yeah, I called ya fat. 
Look at me, I'm skinny 
It never stopped me from gettin' busy 
I'm a freak 
I like the girls with the boom 
I once got busy in a Burger King bathroom 
I'm crazy. 
Allow me to amaze thee. 
They say I'm ugly but it just don't faze me. 
I'm still gettin' in the girls' pants 
and I even got my own dance 
{Chorus:} 
The Humpty Dance is your chance to do the hump 
Do the Humpty Hump, come on and do the Humpty Hump 
Do the Humpty Hump, just watch me do the Humpty Hump 
Do ya know what I'm doin', doin' the Humpty Hump 
Do the Humpty Hump, do the Humpty Hump 
Verse Two: 
People say "Yo, Humpty, you're really funny lookin'" 
that's all right 'cause I get things cookin' 
Ya stare, ya glare, ya constantly try to compare me 
but ya can't get near me 
I give 'em more, see, and on the floor, B, 
all the girls they adore me 
Oh yes, ladies, I'm really bein' sincere 
'cause in a 69 my humpty nose will tickle ya rear. 
My nose is big, uh-uh I'm not ashamed 
Big like a pickle, I'm still gettin' paid 
I get laid by the ladies, ya know I'm in charge, 
both how I'm livin' and my nose is large 
I get stoopid, I shoot an arrow like Cupid, 
I use a word that don't mean nothin', like looptid 
I sang on Doowhutchalike, and if ya missed it, 
I'm the one who said just grab 'em in the biscuits 
Also told ya that I like to bite 
Well, yeah, I guess it's obvious, I also like to write. 
All ya had to do was give Humpty a chance 
and now I'm gonna do my dance. 
{Chorus} 
Breakdown: 
Oh, yeah, that's the break, y'all 
Let me hear a little bit of that bass groove right here 
Oh, yeah! 
Now that I told ya a little bit about myself 
let me tell ya a little bit about this dance 
It's real easy to do--check it out 
Verse Three: 
First I limp to the side like my leg was broken 
Shakin' and twitchin' kinda like I was smokin' 
Crazy wack funky 
People say ya look like M.C. Hammer on crack, Humpty 
That's all right 'cause my body's in motion 
It's supposed to look like a fit or a convulsion 
Anyone can play this game 
This is my dance, y'all, Humpty Hump's my name 
No two people will do it the same 
Ya got it down when ya appear to be in pain 
Humpin', funkin', jumpin', 
jig around, shakin' ya rump, 
and when the dude a chump pump points a finger like a stump 
tell him step off, I'm doin' the Hump. 
{Chorus} 
Black people, do the Humpty Hump, do the Humpty Hump 
White people, do the Humpty Hump, do the Humpty Hump 
Puerto Ricans, do the Humpty Hump, just keep on doin' the hump 
Samoans, do the Humpty Hump, do the Humpty Hump 
Let's get stoopid! 
{Chorus} 
Oh, yeah, come on and break it down 
Outro: 
Once again, the Underground is in the house 
I'd like to send a shout out to the whole world, 
keep on doin' the Humpty Dance, 
and to the ladies, 
peace and humptiness forever 





:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that shit was corny u just ruin my day


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2006, 09:13 AM~4700702
> *what up pat how it feel to wake up early and go to work
> *




foo', i get up LATE. i get up at 8:15 and usually try not to get here until after 9. technically, im supposed to be here at 8. but once again, they dont pay me enough to get up _that_ early :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 08:15 AM~4700713
> *foo', i get up LATE.  i get up at 8:15 and usually try not to get here until after 9.  technically, im supposed to be here at 8.  but once again, they dont pay me enough to get up that early :biggrin:
> *


same here i start at 8, i roll outta bet around 845 and leave the house around 930


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2006, 09:14 AM~4700709
> *that shit was corny u just ruin my day
> *




mayne, you hatin on humpty :uh: 




> *lone star Posted Today, 09:16 AM
> same here i start at 8, i roll outta bet around 845 and leave the house around 930  *



but you get paid, so its cool


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUZ UP MONICA....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, i get up and stare at the ceiling for a minute or two then roll outta bed take a shower and then sit in the bed again. fart around in the dining room tryin to decide which cd i wanna take to work. then i get goin, but not too fast. then i get here, login to layitlow bullshit for awhile then stare at the monitor for couple of hours. then when i hear the boss come in, thats when i grab a stack of papers pile em up and hit the keyboard for sound effects. and wait till about 4:35 to skate outta hurr under cover.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2006, 11:13 PM~4698691
> *Hey kenny is this that new zimbabwe-ipod you were telling me bought??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2006, 09:20 AM~4700727
> *WUZ UP MONICA....
> *


whats goin on?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2006, 09:36 PM~4697866
> *i got some art for sale.. tryin 2 get rid of it anybody interested let me know... graffiti style...
> [attachmentid=435960]
> [attachmentid=435962]
> *


*
how big are they?*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

get to work already loadstar :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 10:22 AM~4700734
> *yea, i get up and stare at the ceiling for a minute or two then roll outta bed take a shower and then sit in the bed again.  fart around in the dining room tryin to decide which cd i wanna take to work.  then i get goin, but not too fast.  then i get here, login to layitlow bullshit for awhile then stare at the monitor for couple of hours.  then when i hear the boss come in, thats when i grab a stack of papers pile em up and hit the keyboard for sound effects.  and wait till about 4:35 to skate outta hurr under cover.
> *


write a book ese :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 09:41 AM~4700838
> *write a book ese  :uh:
> *




:uh: i should, these fools get rich off me and dont compensate equally. theres a long story behind it all, i'll tell u next time i see you. and unfortunately, the job market sux right now  i'll bounce when something else comes along.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 10:44 AM~4700852
> *:uh:  i should, these fools get rich off me and dont compensate equally.  theres a long story behind it all, i'll tell u next time i see you.  and unfortunately, the job market sux right now   i'll bounce when something else comes along.
> *


ask ex214girl to hook you up at her jale.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2006, 10:34 PM~4697845
> *dena where are you at. still tryin to get that fleetwood right?
> *


 - why you getting scurred?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 09:46 AM~4700868
> *ask ex214girl to hook you up at her jale.
> *




nah. i hate this work. when im outta here im finished with it. i dont care about the outcomes of these lawsuits, its jus a bunch of rich fuks arguin about money :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 10:49 AM~4700881
> *nah.  i hate this work.  when im outta here im finished with it.  i dont care about the outcomes of these lawsuits, its jus a bunch of rich fuks arguin about money :uh:
> *


hustle mang. i'm going to ring you up essay....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 10:49 AM~4700881
> *nah.  i hate this work.  when im outta here im finished with it.  i dont care about the outcomes of these lawsuits, its jus a bunch of rich fuks arguin about money :uh:
> *


tru dat ... I guess you gotta have a passion for it, though ... I love the law ... don't think I could picture myself doing anything else except being self-employed.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 09:51 AM~4700885
> *hustle mang.  i'm going to ring you up essay....
> *



aiight homie, at the office. and no gay shit pendejo :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 10:55 AM~4700904
> *aiight homie, at the office.  and no gay shit pendejo :uh:
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 08:55 AM~4700904
> *aiight homie, at the office.  and no gay shit pendejo :uh:
> *


hey man i got some nice 64 ss trim if u need it,,,holla


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 25 2006, 09:54 AM~4700902
> *tru dat ... I guess you gotta have a passion for it, though ... I love the law ... don't think I could picture myself doing anything else except being self-employed.
> *



yea, you gotta love it to do it as a career. i dont like it, never did. but i fell into this line of work when i came in from cali after a REAL hard situation and needed a job. that was 6 years ago and 3 firms ago.


but, my bros outta the army in april and hes not wanting to work for somebody else either. so we'll get somethin started


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 25 2006, 10:54 AM~4700902
> *tru dat ... I guess you gotta have a passion for it, though ... I love the law ... don't think I could picture myself doing anything else except being self-employed.
> *


i can do w/o legal b.s. and cops. thanks for reminding me, i got Jury Summons. Don't know why they picked me?? :dunno: 

<---Bad Guy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 09:56 AM~4700915
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i guess you wont be callin a niggrah then :biggrin: 





> *713ridaz Posted Today, 09:57 AM
> hey man i got some nice 64 ss trim if u need it,,,holla
> *


wutcha got?





> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 09:58 AM
> i can do w/o legal b.s. and cops. thanks for reminding me, i got Jury Summons. Don't know why they picked me??
> 
> <---Bad Guy  *


hahahaa.... yea i hate the legal b.s. too. since i used to work on the OTHER side of the law. i dont have to do jury duty, i cant by law :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 10:57 AM~4700924
> *yea, you gotta love it to do it as a career.  i dont like it, never did.  but i fell into this line of work when i came in from cali after a REAL hard situation and needed a job.  that was 6 years ago and 3 firms ago.
> but, my bros outta the army in april and hes not wanting to work for somebody else either.  so we'll get somethin started
> *


you'll have to be self-employed ... you won't make the same amount of money anywhere else (office job) that you can in a law firm .. not unless you get a degree in something ... but Good Luck with that


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 09:00 AM~4700942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i guess you wont be callin a niggrah then :biggrin:
> wutcha got?
> ...


most of the side trim


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 25 2006, 10:02 AM~4700954
> *you'll have to be self-employed ... you won't make the same amount of money anywhere else (office job) that you can in a law firm .. not unless you get a degree in something ... but Good Luck with that
> *



yup, thats very true. thats why i have no desire to go to another type of office job unless you got that piece of paper.



but since i have absolutely no desire left to do this type of work, i have no choice but to make something else work. gotta take the risk if you wanna succeed.





and im not talkin anything illegal.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 11:06 AM~4700971
> *yup, thats very true.  thats why i have no desire to go to another type of office job unless you got that piece of paper.
> but since i have absolutely no desire left to do this type of work, i have no choice but to make something else work.  gotta take the risk if you wanna succeed.
> and im not talkin anything illegal.
> *


I hear ya ... I'd have to open up my own business


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 11:00 AM~4700942
> *hahahaa....  yea i hate the legal b.s. too.  since i used to work on the OTHER side of the law.  i dont have to do jury duty, i cant by law :biggrin:
> *


called and got out of it. guess it is a benefit to be a bad guy :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 10:24 AM~4701050
> *called and got out of it.  guess it is a benefit to be a bad guy  :cheesy:
> *




 

man i almost forgot again, im gonna email homeboy in dallas right now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 11:26 AM~4701058
> *
> 
> man i almost forgot again, im gonna email homeboy in dallas right now.
> *


i think i'll call him in a few. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 10:31 AM~4700790
> *get to work already loadstar :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2006, 10:43 AM~4701145
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



man, thats funny. i knew it, you are takin lessons from the grandmaster himself. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 11:44 AM~4701155
> *man, thats funny.  i knew it, you are takin lessons from the grandmaster himself. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=436552]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 11:44 AM~4701155
> *man, thats funny.  i knew it, you are takin lessons from the grandmaster himself. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2006, 10:47 AM~4701165
> *
> *


LATIN, funnyman :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 10:47 AM~4701168
> *:uh:
> *




:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 11:47 AM~4701168
> *:uh:
> *


lol!!!! :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 11:49 AM~4701178
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

a$$hole. i was apprehensive when we took that pic as i know ur intentions.



you get a :roflmao: +++



EDIT: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 25 2006, 11:10 AM~4701312
> *
> 
> 
> ...




thats REALLY gay :ugh: 


are they member of the DJLATIN reenactors guild?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it do folx


----------



## Hugecahonies (Jan 22, 2006)

wassup houstonians


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 12:12 PM~4701323
> *thats REALLY gay :ugh:
> are they member of the DJLATIN reenactors guild?
> *


just for that comment homie, give me a segundo....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

no.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=436581]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 12:17 PM~4701367
> *no.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I knew it would be put to use somehow...

sorry Impalastyle!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 25 2006, 12:25 PM~4701418
> *I knew it would be put to good use somehow...
> 
> sorry Impalastyle!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 12:26 PM~4701428
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i feel dirty now, im goin home to take a shower :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

learn me those jedi skills oh great one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 12:28 PM~4701437
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2006, 12:34 PM~4701465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need a better pic than the one lonestar posted. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do something with this one!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'll some bored ass niggruhs :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 12:35 PM~4701473
> *i need a better pic than the one lonestar posted.  lol
> *


lol.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dang, they just let go of our technical manual person. :0 

Anyone got skills? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey patricio, te hablan


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 12:51 PM~4701594
> *Dang, they just let go of our technical manual person.  :0
> 
> Anyone got skills?  lol
> *



layout skills!!??!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 25 2006, 12:52 PM~4701606
> *layout skills!!??!!! :biggrin:
> *


Nope, putting technical manuals together, probably laying out some stuff also. pm me if interested. you need to know a little Acad also.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 11:53 AM~4701624
> *Nope, putting technical manuals together, probably laying out some stuff also.  pm me if interested.  you need to know a little Acad also.
> *


I KNOW ACAD. NOT THE OTHER CRAP :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 11:51 AM~4701603
> *Hey patricio, te hablan
> *



:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 12:53 PM~4701624
> *Nope, putting technical manuals together, probably laying out some stuff also.  pm me if interested.  you need to know a little Acad also.
> *


Acad is probably the only program I dont know... graphics related...

Im pretty good with the Bo staff also... gangs are always trying to recruit me...

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2006, 11:55 AM~4701644
> *I KNOW THE MALE PORN BUSINESS.  NOT THAT STRAIGHT CRAP :angry:
> *




:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 25 2006, 12:56 PM~4701657
> *Acad is probably the only program I dont know... graphics related...
> 
> Im pretty good with the Bo staff also... gangs are always trying to recruit me...
> ...


it's easy, this fool didn't know it either but picked it up quick. i have ACAD at home, if interested, i can show you how it works. i handle my own bo staff. only girls get touch it though :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 11:57 AM~4701677
> *it's easy, this fool didn't know it either but picked it up quick.  i have ACAD at home, if interested, i can show you how it works.  i handle my own bo staff.  only girls get touch it though  :angel:
> *



i need a new job :biggrin:


not on the bo staff though. jusdeez might wanna do that though. hit em up, from the back he likes that


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 12:53 PM~4701624
> *Nope, putting technical manuals together, probably laying out some stuff also.  pm me if interested.  you need to know a little Acad also.
> *


Thats what my mother does for Foster wheeler :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 11:24 AM~4701410
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 11:51 AM~4701603
> *Hey patricio, te hablan
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 12:00 PM~4701702
> *i need a new job :biggrin:
> not on the bo staff though.  jusdeez might wanna do that though.  hit em up, from the back he likes that
> *


I THOUGHT THAT YOU WERE THROUGH PUTTING ME IN YOUR MAN-FANTASIES. :uh: NO ****.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2006, 12:45 PM~4702061
> *I THOUGHT THAT YOU WERE THROUGH PUTTING ME IN YOUR MAN-FANTASIES. :uh:  NO ****.
> *




:uh: x 666


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 12:49 PM~4702101
> *:uh: x 666
> *


X281-330-8004


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2006, 12:56 PM~4702171
> *X281-330-8004
> *



:roflmao: 




ghey


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 01:07 PM~4702290
> *:roflmao:
> ghey
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2006, 01:19 PM~4702365
> *
> *



where the hell you been at beeotch


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

hello :wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up people...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda mijo aka Death Dealer?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

nothing much. hey those speaker aren't out yet, maybe by the end of month they'll come out if they dont make a payment.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston 1836!!! hasta la muerte!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 25 2006, 03:08 PM~4702633
> *nothing much. hey those speaker aren't out yet, maybe by the end of month they'll come out if they dont make a payment.
> *


gracias, you'll be compensated.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 25 2006, 03:11 PM~4702656
> *Houston 1836!!! hasta la muerte!!!!
> *


thats a stupid ass name :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2006, 01:03 PM~4701722
> *Thats what my mother does for Foster wheeler :0
> *


she fine :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 03:17 PM~4702714
> *she fine  :ugh:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 02:17 PM~4702714
> *she fine  :ugh:
> *



mamone :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2006, 03:13 PM~4702675
> *thats a stupid ass name :uh:
> *



thats a cool name...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

My moms name is Patricia too... :0 Good thing she isnt as ugly as u Patty :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2006, 02:28 PM~4702787
> *My moms name is Patricia too...  :0  Good thing she isnt as ugly as u Patty :biggrin:
> *




:uh: foo' im the reason they print GQ magazine :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 03:29 PM~4702798
> *:uh:  foo' im the reason they print GQ magazine :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: okay kenny :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2006, 02:32 PM~4702815
> *:uh: okay kenny :uh:  :uh:
> *




:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wut r u doin brain, takin a dump :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 01:24 PM~4702402
> *where the hell you been at beeotch
> *


HIDING.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 03:29 PM~4702798
> *:uh:  foo' im the reason they print Gay Society magazine :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 03:36 PM~4703289
> *:ugh:
> *



*** :uh:


forgot to add this: [attachmentid=436860]


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 08:15 AM~4700713
> *foo', i get up LATE.  i get up at 8:15 and usually try not to get here until after 9.  technically, im supposed to be here at 8.  but once again, they dont pay me enough to get up that early :biggrin:
> *



BALLER I get to work at 7am finish and go home by Noon, and get paid for 10hrs


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2006, 08:16 AM~4700714
> *same here i start at 8, i roll outta bet around 845 and leave the house around 930
> *



what u do at your new job.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 25 2006, 10:10 AM~4701312
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ellie when is the 2nd issue of spoke and juice coming out?


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

FUNNY VIDEO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jan 25 2006, 06:12 PM~4704077
> *FUNNY VIDEO
> *


worksafe?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

This I-10 traffic SUX ASS!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2006, 05:16 PM~4704092
> *worksafe?
> *


UMMM YES NO NUDITY JUST PPL THAT GET HURT LOL JUST TURN THE VOLUME DOWN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 25 2006, 03:56 PM~4703936
> *what u do at your new job.
> *


mobile xray tech. i got a van and an xray machine and i go around to nursing homes or private homes and do exams on old folks. its ok. the money is better in mobile than in the hospital.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

sup fellas, i'm looking for an 80s model chevy short bed in good condition. let me know, thanks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 25 2006, 08:47 AM~4700871
> * - why you getting scurred?
> *


nah not scared but why dont u go ahead and buy these daytons to compliment that all-out fleetwood, dump those china wheels and get the real deal. your lac deserves them


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Jan 25 2006, 06:34 PM~4704611
> *sup fellas, i'm looking for an 80s model chevy short bed in good condition. let me know, thanks.
> *



Damn VATO!!1 where ya been hiding?!


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 25 2006, 08:03 PM~4704731
> *Damn VATO!!1 where ya been hiding?!
> *


i'm still here bro, how've you been?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 25 2006, 04:54 PM~4703921
> *BALLER I get to work at 7am finish and go home by Noon, and get paid for 10hrs
> *



:uh: BALLER, workin part time gettin paid full time. thats ballin status right thurr :cheesy: 


hey u free on sunday?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 25 2006, 09:01 PM~4705530
> *WUT IT DO
> *




oh, about a foot or two.


damn, htown wake the fk up. :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

roll call 4 sat at vatozone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2006, 08:29 PM~4705679
> *roll call 4 sat at vatozone
> *


if no rain, im looking to going


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so whats up with that guy from az...is he flaking out? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up big b


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2006, 11:05 PM~4705887
> *what up big b
> *


Nada Loadstar..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2006, 09:06 PM~4705896
> *Nada Loadstar..........
> *


the fuckin cadiking. aka block hustler :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2006, 05:11 PM~4704413
> *mobile xray tech. i got a van and an xray machine and i go around to nursing homes or private homes and do exams on old folks.  its ok. the money is better in mobile than in the hospital.
> *



ahhhh I taught you changed occupation....u still selling them rims?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 25 2006, 09:09 PM~4705922
> *ahhhh I taught you changed occupation....u still selling them rims?
> *


maybe for sale. why u want? :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup ballers :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

diggity D wussup, you doin anything sunday? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4706495


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 25 2006, 10:14 PM~4705624
> *oh, about a foot or two.
> damn, htown wake the fk up. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2006, 08:42 AM~4708202
> *:uh:
> *




no mames chapete :angry: 


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up chavalas ey


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

go to work already.com/ballersgotoworklate~


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is a first, i dont have any calls yet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*CUSTOM EMBROIDERY DONE ON ANYTHING, CAR SEATS, HEADRESTS, T SHIRTS, JACKETS, JERSEYS, ETC. 
HOLLA AT ME, I GOT A HOOKUP AT REASONABLE PRICES.*

so what's the hookup at a reasonable price?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 09:14 AM~4708353
> *this is a first, i dont have any calls yet?
> *



:dunno: 




> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 09:15 AM
> so what's the hookup at a reasonable price? *



that depends on wut you want done? pm a nugga


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 10:17 AM~4708370
> *:dunno:
> that depends on wut you want done?  pm a nugga
> *


i tried, but i don't think nugga is a member yet :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2006, 09:19 AM~4708380
> *i tried, but i don't think nugga is a member yet  :twak:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u's a funny mofo, take it on the road


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its the ***** pat represent the click right in the bowl in a whole lotta shit


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 09:24 AM~4708408
> *its the ***** pat represent the click right in the bowl in a whole lotta shit
> *




i gotta take a dump dont be chump that chili i ate last nite aint no punk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up dean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 10:31 AM~4708443
> *i gotta take a dump dont be chump that chili i ate last nite aint no punk
> *


it ain't no joke when it's going to poke your anus then drop and float


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2006, 09:34 AM~4708460
> *it ain't no joke when it's going to poke your anus then drop and float
> *



its gonna float like a log and smell worse than smog, ***** courtesy flush, cus that smell is too much


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that what u queers do all day? write poems back and forth to each other all i did was quote a song


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 09:36 AM~4708472
> *is that what u queers do all day? write poems back and forth to each other all i did was quote a song
> *



kenny is gay, at all times of day, stay out his way, cus hes gonna play his gay pornos it aint no joke i say


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey if im gay how would u feel tellin your girlfriend you got whooped by a ***


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 09:40 AM~4708495
> *hey if im gay how would u feel tellin your girlfriend you got whooped by a ***
> *





:0 dont get all butt hurt :uh: 





and i'd never tell her cus id be embarrassed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 10:40 AM~4708495
> *hey if im gay how would u feel tellin your girlfriend you got whooped by a ***
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 09:44 AM~4708514
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a pretty nice box, i have a couple like that myself. they are full of stuff like speakers, laquer, a piggy bank some books old cell phones a zip drive and a scanner


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 10:40 AM~4708495
> *hey if im gay how would u feel tellin your girlfriend you got whooped by a ***
> *


probably about the same way you're going to feel getting beat by a girl.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 26 2006, 08:54 AM~4708573
> *probably about the same way you're going to feel getting beat by a girl.
> *


but see theres a difference. i can whoop on fools, and you cant beat guys


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 08:58 AM~4708586
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 09:59 AM~4708598
> *:biggrin:  :uh:
> *



damn, its actually gettin a lil live in hurr :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 10:56 AM~4708580
> *but see theres a difference.  i can whoop on fools, and you cant beat guys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 26 2006, 09:01 AM~4708612
> *:uh:
> *


its already gona be feb. so when is it busting out, late october??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

kenny's a kung fu expert, he told me hes seen ALL the karate kid movies :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2006, 10:16 AM~4708691
> *:uh:
> *




que te dije latin pinche joto, no mames buey  
















:guns:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 11:03 AM~4708622
> *its already gona be feb. so when is it busting out, late october??
> *


I thought we bet on San Antonio :uh: what? you need more time?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Houston! I am doing a project and I was hoping one of ya'll might have picture of the Los Magnificos Car show...like especially the concert part....maybe some pictures of the crowds random stuff. I have alot of pictures of the cars but I need some of maybe booths....you know like maybe the SnJ booth.....::wink:: ::wink:: SnJ....please help me out! 

Thanks!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Patty, did everything come out all right? :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jan 26 2006, 11:48 AM~4708972
> *Hi Houston! I am doing a project and I was hoping one of ya'll might have picture of the Los Magnificos Car show...like especially the concert part....maybe some pictures of the crowds random stuff. I have alot of pictures of the cars but I need some of maybe booths....you know like maybe the SnJ booth.....::wink:: ::wink:: SnJ....please help me out!
> 
> Thanks!
> *



I have 3 CDs with pics, PM me an address and Ill burn you some copies...

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jan 26 2006, 11:48 AM~4708972
> *Hi Houston! I am doing a project and I was hoping one of ya'll might have picture of the Los Magnificos Car show...like especially the concert part....maybe some pictures of the crowds random stuff. I have alot of pictures of the cars but I need some of maybe booths....you know like maybe the SnJ booth.....::wink:: ::wink:: SnJ....please help me out!
> 
> Thanks!
> *


This is all I have from that show :0


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, I already have that picture on my project though..lol...but thanks though....I don't remember where I got it but it's that exact one! but still thanks...and thanks 87 cutty!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2006, 10:49 AM~4708975
> *Patty, did everything come out all right? :uh:  :uh:
> *


wutchu mean foo'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jan 26 2006, 11:48 AM~4708972
> *Hi Houston! I am doing a project and I was hoping one of ya'll might have picture of the Los Magnificos Car show...like especially the concert part....maybe some pictures of the crowds random stuff. I have alot of pictures of the cars but I need some of maybe booths....you know like maybe the SnJ booth.....::wink:: ::wink:: SnJ....please help me out!
> 
> Thanks!
> *


What's up sexy lil thing?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Latin, gosh I haven't talked to you in forever!!! lol...j/k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 11:56 AM~4709052
> *wutchu mean foo'
> *


Your morning DUMP at the office!!! LOL!!! I bet its the only time you get productive on the job all day!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 11:28 AM~4708781
> *que te dije latin pinche joto, no mames buey
> :guns:
> *


?????? whatchutalmboutwillisdotcomalreadymang?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2006, 11:04 AM~4709133
> *Your morning DUMP at the office!!! LOL!!! I bet its the only time you get productive on the job all day!
> *




:uh: yea, muffuga, i took that dump. its history like richmond ave :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jan 26 2006, 12:03 PM~4709125
> *Hey Latin, gosh I haven't talked to you in forever!!! lol...j/k
> *


tell me about it.  i'll see you next weekend. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2006, 11:04 AM~4709135
> *??????  whatchutalmboutwillisdotcomalreadymang?
> *



que???.com/wutthehell


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 12:05 PM~4709140
> *:uh:  yea, muffuga, i took that dump.  its history like richmond ave :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 




















:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hater? :dunno:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2006, 11:05 AM~4709143
> *tell me about it.    i'll see you next weekend.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up for next weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jan 26 2006, 12:10 PM~4709174
> *What's up for next weekend?
> *


what we talked about, dinner and shoot pool


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Dinner?? FOOD!!! Heck yes! Now that's what I am talking about!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jan 26 2006, 12:17 PM~4709229
> *Dinner?? FOOD!!! Heck yes! Now that's what I am talking about!
> *


 Got to make a trip to San Antonio soon. buy some music!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

San Antonio is awesome though....I think their is gonna be a car show soon over therewe gotta go!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jan 26 2006, 12:22 PM~4709260
> *San Antonio is awesome though....I think their is gonna be a car show soon over therewe gotta go!
> *


true about san antonio.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin you have comp!!! :0 Click for DJ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2006, 12:29 PM~4709310
> *Latin you have comp!!! :0 DJ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 10:33 AM~4708454
> *what up dean
> *


working kenny


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 26 2006, 02:35 PM~4710223
> *working kenny
> *



you said.... working...

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yes...working kenny :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 02:46 PM~4710292
> *yes...working kenny :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 26 2006, 09:54 AM~4708573
> *probably about the same way you're going to feel getting beat by a girl.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up LIL'ers.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup, looks like everybody is "workin" again


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

shut up danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 03:18 PM~4710815
> *sup, looks like everybody is "workin" again
> *


HAHAHAHAA. DONT GET TO GET ON THAT MUCH ANYMORE. I CAME IN FIRST FOR INTERNET USAGE IN MY COMPANY. :cheesy: IM #1 HAHAAHA!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

workowned huh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 04:18 PM~4710815
> *sup, looks like everybody is "workin" again
> *


This site is boring.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2006, 03:26 PM~4710881
> *This site is boring.
> *




yea it is. somebody start shit with somebody for amusement then :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 04:27 PM~4710885
> *yea it is.  somebody start shit with somebody for amusement then :dunno:
> *


Don't have time, going back to work.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 04:27 PM~4710885
> *yea it is.  somebody start shit with somebody for amusement then :dunno:
> *


  that punk with the ugly rag is not online so I'm just going to get some work done instead :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 26 2006, 02:49 PM~4711013
> * that punk with the ugly rag is not online so I'm just going to get some work done instead  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: got reprimanded for some non internet related shit....so I am gonna be on here less. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 26 2006, 05:43 PM~4711321
> *:wave: got reprimanded for some non internet related shit....so I am gonna be on here less.  :angry:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ghost town..........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 26 2006, 02:49 PM~4711013
> * that punk with the ugly rag is not online so I'm just going to get some work done instead  :0
> *


that ugly rag is getting some new shoes i hope youre ready. what do you want me to engrave, the hub and dish and spinner or just the dish and hub, ill let you call it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 08:52 PM~4713104
> *that ugly rag is getting some new shoes i  hope youre ready.  what do you want me to engrave, the hub and dish and spinner or just the dish and hub, ill let you call it
> *




:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and this place has been a damn ghost town lately......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 26 2006, 11:40 PM~4714287
> *and this place has been a damn ghost town lately......
> *


 :0 
:cheesy: 
:biggrin: 
:uh: 
 
 
 
I'm going to sleep :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im at work early bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

won't be on as much from now on. also looking for a change of scenery as far as work goes. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

new trabajo o que? promotion to big baller??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nope, different company on the west side of town. Richmond & BW-8. Waiting for that call to discuss $$ and vacation.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cool, i used to live right there. alotta traffic. i dont think i'll be here too much longer either.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 09:03 AM~4715656
> *cool, i used to live right there.  alotta traffic.  i dont think i'll be here too much longer either.
> *


i've worked in the area. just jump on the bw to get to work and go back on to get home. i'm tired of this 45-N to 610-W to Galleria traffic then up 290. I put almost 80 miles round trip. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 06:57 AM~4715645
> *Nope, different company on the west side of town.  Richmond & BW-8.  Waiting for that call to discuss $$ and vacation.
> *


our office is on westpark ant briar park.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ever since i can remember i been poppin my collar :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 08:43 AM~4715759
> *ever since i can remember i been poppin my collar :uh:
> *




:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 07:45 AM~4715772
> *:uh:
> *


would love to stay but i gotta go, some old lady fell out the bed :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 08:48 AM~4715789
> *would love to stay but i gotta go, some old lady fell out the bed  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 09:43 AM~4715759
> *ever since i can remember i been poppin my collar :uh:
> *



ever since I can remember, I always wanted to be a gangster...

:biggrin: 
:machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 27 2006, 10:01 AM~4715865
> *ever since I can remember, I always wanted to be a gangster...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


:uh: 

gangsters make the world go around :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 10:27 AM~4715951
> *:dunno:
> *


I guess you don't know nothing about the west coast rap from the past  

Got the call homie. Leaving at 12 to discuss :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2006, 09:52 PM~4713104
> *that ugly rag is getting some new shoes i  hope youre ready.  what do you want me to engrave, the hub and dish and spinner or just the dish and hub, ill let you call it
> *


'bout time .... do the hub, dish and spinner


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 08:57 AM~4715645
> *Nope, different company on the west side of town.  Richmond & BW-8.  Waiting for that call to discuss $$ and vacation.
> *


 :0 Damn your in my back yard.........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 10:05 AM~4716100
> *:0 Damn your in my back yard.........
> *


Cool my job is between 59S @ 8 and bissonett @ 8 off of Wilcrest!! Welcome to our side of town DJLatin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 27 2006, 11:15 AM~4716131
> *Cool my job is between 59S @ 8 and bissonett @ 8  off of Wilcrest!!  Welcome to our side of town DJLatin
> *


I use to work in that area for a company called Tech Power Controls back in '93.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:18 AM~4716150
> *I use to work in that area for a company called Tech Power Controls back in '93.
> *



oh shit, hes actually logged in? special occasion?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:19 AM~4716153
> *oh shit, hes actually logged in?  special occasion?
> *


yeah, i don't give a _ _ _ _ about this place. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:20 AM~4716163
> *yeah, i don't give a _ _ _ _ about this place.  :biggrin:
> *




AAAHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you musta got some good news from the other place then :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:21 AM~4716165
> *AAAHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  you musta got some good news from the other place then :biggrin:
> *


We'll see. Depends on if I accept the offer. Got the last interview and offered me the job but I turned it down. Too far.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:22 AM~4716174
> *We'll see.  Depends on if I accept the offer.  Got the last interview and offered me the job but I turned it down.  Too far.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 87 Cutty, DJLATIN, JUSTDEEZ, impalastyle


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 27 2006, 11:25 AM~4716191
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 87 Cutty, DJLATIN, JUSTDEEZ, impalastyle
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:25 AM~4716196
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *






:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 11:25 AM~4716196
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Im at I-10 and the belt..... Lets do lunch! LOL!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 10:27 AM~4716207
> *Im at I-10 and the belt..... Lets do lunch! LOL!!!
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:27 AM~4716212
> *:uh:
> *


kiss my ass patty :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 11:27 AM~4716207
> *Im at I-10 and the belt..... Lets do lunch! LOL!!!
> *


Down the road. Let me see what the offer is and that will determine if i go. Any Gentlemen's clubs around there like Treasures?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 10:29 AM~4716226
> *kiss my ass patty :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 11:29 AM~4716230
> *Down the road.  Let me see what the offer is and that will determine if i go.  Any Gentlemen's clubs around there like Treasures?
> *


mens club :cheesy: lol!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:29 AM~4716230
> *Down the road.  Let me see what the offer is and that will determine if i go.  Any Gentlemen's clubs around there like Treasures?
> *



hmmm....theres that one down the street, right passed westheimer at fondren. i think its a ricks, down a sidestreet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:27 AM~4716212
> *:uh:
> *


Girls girls! there's plenty of Latin to go around :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 07:57 AM~4715846
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its job security. hey brian lets go to lunch, you pay. i eat alot.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 10:31 AM~4716250
> *its job security. hey brian lets go to lunch, you pay. i eat alot.
> *


look wut the cat dragged in :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 09:32 AM~4716253
> *look wut the cat dragged in :uh:
> *


ya im up in 1960 and 45. about to go to tomball :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

No Ninjas today :0 

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *0 Anonymous Users*)
6 Members: DJLATIN, lone star, impalastyle, 87 Cutty, Liv4Lacs, PROVOK


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 10:32 AM~4716261
> *ya im up in 1960 and 45. about to go to tomball  :uh:
> *


u at an office or wut? thats wayyy the hell out thurr


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 11:31 AM~4716250
> *its job security. hey brian lets go to lunch, you pay. i eat alot.
> *


So how was that viejas culo?? Any royeds on the x-ray??? :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 10:34 AM~4716272
> *So how was that viejas culo?? Any royeds on the x-ray??? :cheesy:
> *



ur a sick ass foo' mayne.yuck/brah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 11:34 AM~4716272
> *So how was that viejas culo?? Any royeds on the x-ray??? :cheesy:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:34 AM~4716274
> *ur a sick ass foo' mayne.yuck/brah
> *


 :biggrin: If i didnt go there Latin would have


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 11:37 AM~4716290
> *:biggrin: If i didnt go there Latin would have
> *


No, I would have asked how the granny looked :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 10:37 AM~4716290
> *:biggrin: If i didnt go there Latin would have
> *


DJLATIN, Jr. or wut :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:38 AM~4716298
> *DJLATIN, Jr. or wut :ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:37 AM~4716295
> *No, I would have asked how the granny looked :ugh:
> *




and if she had big o' tiddays :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:38 AM~4716307
> *and if she had big o' tiddays :biggrin:
> *


Nah, they are probably pig ear looking by now :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 11:37 AM~4716295
> *No, I would have asked how the granny looked :ugh:
> *


crusty :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 11:39 AM~4716312
> *Nah, they are probably pig ear looking by now  :ugh:
> *


NO FLAPJACKS PLZ!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:39 AM~4716312
> *Nah, they are probably pig ear looking by now  :ugh:
> *




:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 11:40 AM~4716319
> *NO FLAPJACKS PLZ!!!
> *


Gravity Kills

and I don't mean the old rock group :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is anyone gonna go to Vatozone this Sat?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 11:41 AM~4716325
> *Gravity Kills
> 
> and I don't mean the old rock group  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 11:42 AM~4716331
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


I got a whole box of their cds. Think it's the second one. If you want a free one let me know. Got other grunge groups from back then also. Think 30 of each. Don't know why they sent them to me back then :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cus ur the ******* dj on the site


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 27 2006, 11:42 AM~4716330
> *Is anyone gonna go to Vatozone this Sat?
> *


suppose to rain.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:46 AM~4716349
> *cus ur the ******* dj on the site
> *


no migga, use to get a lot of promos and cds to pass out when i use to play a lot.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:47 AM~4716358
> *no migga, use to get a lot of promos and cds to pass out when i use to play a lot.
> *



meegro pleez


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:48 AM~4716361
> *meegro pleez
> 
> *


hey, i got an idea for your Maravilla tat...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:46 AM~4716350
> *suppose to rain.
> *


SUX


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:48 AM~4716369
> *hey, i got an idea for your Maravilla tat...
> *




r u fukn with me bitch?



serio homie?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:49 AM~4716374
> *r u fukn with me bitch?
> serio homie?
> *


EN SERIO!

Get someone to ink it to say *"Soy Maravillosa y Mariposa"*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:51 AM~4716384
> *EN SERIO!
> 
> Get someone to ink it to say "Soy Maravillosa y Mariposa"
> *




......






it dont bother me _that_ much


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:52 AM~4716391
> *......
> it dont bother me that much
> *


you can't land a good job with gang attire :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:55 AM~4716399
> *you can't land a good job with gang attire  :uh:
> *




thats wut suits and sleeves are for. and i dont really wanna work for somebody else anymore. im figurin somethin else out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:56 AM~4716404
> *thats wut suits and sleeves are for.  and i dont really wanna work for somebody else anymore.  im figurin somethin else out.
> *


*Hustle*town :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

back to stealth mode....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:56 AM~4716405
> *Hustletown  :biggrin:
> *




you gotta make a livin  i dont feel like makin somebody else rich off me anymore.




but its gonna be legal this time around :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:56 AM~4716405
> *Hustletown  :biggrin:
> *


City of Dreams


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

ANY RIDES DOWN THERE FOR SALE I PREFER A CADDY COUPE 80'S MODEL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 27 2006, 11:57 AM~4716412
> *back to stealth mode....
> *


Your ole lady must have stepped in. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:59 AM~4716424
> *Your ole lady must have stepped in.  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 11:59 AM~4716424
> *Your ole lady must have stepped in.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: EX214GIRL, BIG_GUERO, PROVOK, Crazy Judith


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

aiight foolios, im out for a looooong while. i gotta move about 150 boxes of closed case files down 20 floors and into a moving van 5 boxes at a time and take them down I-10. 


fuckin bullshit, i should of been a mover with all the damn moving i do here. i feel like fkn slave here for real.

peece.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 12:07 PM~4716451
> *aiight foolios, im out for a looooong while.  i gotta move about 150 boxes of closed case files down 20 floors and into a moving van 5 boxes at a time and take them down I-10.
> fuckin bullshit, i should of been a mover with all the damn moving i do here.  i feel like fkn slave here for real.
> 
> ...


*we ought to get the messican to move the boxes, he's cheap labor anyways*

office workers: jajajajajajajaa!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 11:08 AM~4716455
> **we ought to get the messican to move the boxes, he's cheap labor anyways*
> 
> office workers:  jajajajajajajaa!
> *



i fkn know thats wut it is....son todos gringos in this pinche jale.



one of them actually asked me if i knew a good nanny for a housekeeper once. wtf, do you think we all clean your fuckin toilets and watch ur kids


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 12:11 PM~4716470
> *i fkn know thats wut it is....son todos gringos in this pinche jale.
> one of them actually asked me if i knew a good nanny for a housekeeper once.  wtf, do you think we all clean your fuckin toilets and watch ur kids
> *


go move boxes :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 10:56 AM~4716404
> *thats wut suits and sleeves are for.  and i dont really wanna work for somebody else anymore.  im figurin somethin else out.
> *


If you work for someone else, all youll ever be is an employee. The people making the big bucks RUN or OWN the companies. Shit the ***** that just retired from our company, got some investors to put money in the company, bought him a $452,000 Mercedes SLK McLaren, and cashed out. Forget working for someone else!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 12:11 PM~4716470
> *i fkn know thats wut it is....son todos gringos in this pinche jale.
> one of them actually asked me if i knew a good nanny for a housekeeper once.  wtf, do you think we all clean your fuckin toilets and watch ur kids
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:11 AM~4716470
> *i fkn know thats wut it is....son todos gringos in this pinche jale.
> one of them actually asked me if i knew a good nanny for a housekeeper once.  wtf, do you think we all clean your fuckin toilets and watch ur kids
> *


We also build roads and houses, cut yards and work at Jack-In-The-Box. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 27 2006, 12:20 PM~4716520
> *If you work for someone else, all youll ever be is an employee.  The people making the big bucks RUN or OWN the companies.  Shit the ***** that just retired from our company, got some investors to put money in the company, bought him a $452,000 Mercedes SLK McLaren, and cashed out.  Forget working for someone else!!
> *


Tell me about it. I think I'm going to start rapping :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 27 2006, 12:27 PM~4716559
> *We also build roads and houses, cut yards and work at Jack-In-The-Box.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: Krogers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 12:28 PM~4716565
> *:nono:  Krogers
> *




H-E-B


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 27 2006, 12:29 PM~4716574
> *H-E-B
> :biggrin:
> *


Hispanic Employment Bureau


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey guys I got a 84 blazer 4sale cheep if anyones lookin..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 11:28 AM~4716565
> *:nono:  Krogers
> *


I thought it was Fiesta


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2006, 09:34 AM~4716272
> *So how was that viejas culo?? Any royeds on the x-ray??? :cheesy:
> *


it was real stretched out, like yours bitch. have u rode with any sweaty ass ****** in the truck lately :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 10:37 AM~4716295
> *No, I would have asked how the granny looked :ugh:
> *


you trying to get grannys number?? :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 27 2006, 02:16 PM~4717214
> *I thought it was Fiesta
> *


Provok doesn't work at Fiesta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 27 2006, 03:11 PM~4717586
> *you trying to get grannys number?? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah, let me know what's up with Liz, N G A!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 11:11 AM~4716470
> *i fkn know thats wut it is....son todos gringos in this pinche jale.
> one of them actually asked me if i knew a good nanny for a housekeeper once.  wtf, do you think we all clean your fuckin toilets and watch ur kids
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 02:13 PM~4717594
> *yeah, let me know what's up with Liz, N G A!
> *


 :roflmao: 

you still talkin bout my cuz?? crazy ass. you musta really had it bad for her back in the days.  runs in the family.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j.k.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 27 2006, 03:14 PM~4717605
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you still talkin bout my cuz?? crazy ass. you musta really had it bad for her back in the days.  runs in the family.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j.k.
> *


Nah, she was a good looking chick. She was cool and relaxed back then. Her bro was a cool vato also. Tell Rey I said what's up. Doubt he remembers me. jeje. Tell him I was part of that little crew with the Escarenos (Brown Connection) LOL!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 02:16 PM~4717614
> *Nah, she was a good looking chick.  She was cool and relaxed back then.  Her bro was a cool vato also.  Tell Rey I said what's up.  Doubt he remembers me.  jeje.  Tell him I was part of that little crew with the Escarenos (Brown Connection)  LOL!
> *


hahaha!! whenever i see him ill tell him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 27 2006, 03:17 PM~4717618
> *hahaha!! whenever i see him ill tell him.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hahahahah!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up people....whats good? hey kenny u still got that metal for sale????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 27 2006, 01:18 PM~4717626
> *whats up people....whats good?  hey kenny u still got that metal for sale????
> *


I STILL HAVE IT, BUT IT IS CONSIDERED SOLD. HAVENT SEEN ANY MONEY I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS BUT THE DUDE SAID HE DOES WANT IT....


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

i miss everybody I want it to stop raining already!!!! Though I did have fun last sunday lol!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 02:22 PM~4717638
> *I STILL HAVE IT, BUT IT IS CONSIDERED SOLD. HAVENT SEEN ANY MONEY I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS BUT THE DUDE SAID HE DOES WANT IT....
> *



ok thats cool, just let me kno...i have the money ready.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 27 2006, 02:23 PM~4717647
> *i miss everybody I want it to stop raining already!!!! Though I did have fun last sunday lol!!!
> *



well we miss u too, i kno i do...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 03:18 PM~4717624
> *hahahahah!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 03:11 PM~4717585
> *it was real stretched out, like yours bitch. have u rode with any sweaty ass ****** in the truck lately  :uh:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 02:12 PM~4717589
> *Provok doesn't work at Fiesta
> *


I dont shop there neither


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSTIGATORR_@Dec 29 2005, 05:21 PM~4509121
> *from what iv seen in here i take the worst chipper in AZ & still serve houstons best.
> *


so wassup homeboy u on ur way or what?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 27 2006, 02:48 PM~4718191
> *:barf:
> *


SUP??? R U READY???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 27 2006, 01:24 PM~4717648
> *ok thats cool, just let me kno...i have the money ready.
> *


OK I WILL LET YOU KNOW BY THIS WEEKEND. LIKE I SAID I TOLD HIM IT WAS HIS BUT WE JUST HAVENT DONE THE TRANSACTION, I LIKE TO KEEP MY WORD....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wanholupwecuminthrewwutitdew


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2006, 06:08 PM~4718749
> *wanholupwecuminthrewwutitdew
> *


whatitislimonthabumperrrrrr?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thatiswhatitisonthabumperrrrrr


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i charged the batts for two days and it now on the bumperrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pics? you going to show it this weekend at VatoZone?


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

wow


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN ITS SLOW IN HERE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Jan 27 2006, 06:27 PM~4718971
> *wow
> *


you get a job yet?


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 05:37 PM~4719061
> *you get a job yet?
> *


what man i got a job....homie.....why u ask that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Jan 27 2006, 06:38 PM~4719077
> *what man i got a job....homie.....why u ask that?
> *


Oh i thought you were big Juan. Same avatar :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 05:39 PM~4719093
> *Oh i thought you were big Juan.  Same avatar  :biggrin:
> *


oh naw man this shotgun pat.......he gave me this avi...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Jan 27 2006, 06:41 PM~4719113
> *oh naw man this shotgun pat.......he gave me this avi...
> *


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 05:41 PM~4719120
> *
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

whut it dew?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

patty


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 06:14 PM~4719393
> *patty
> *



wuddduuupppppp meegrow :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 27 2006, 05:24 PM~4719461
> *wuddduuupppppp meegrow :cheesy:
> *


prolly be off sunday if u wanted to do that.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 06:27 PM~4719479
> *prolly be off sunday if u wanted to do that.....
> *




cool, mos def yo bro  check yo pm's


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 07:24 AM~4715695
> *i've worked in the area.  just jump on the bw to get to work and go back on to get home.  i'm tired of this 45-N to 610-W to Galleria traffic then up 290.  I put almost 80 miles round trip.  :thumbsdown:
> *


i live off 290 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

YES ITS TRUE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 27 2006, 09:15 AM~4716131
> *Cool my job is between 59S @ 8 and bissonett @ 8  off of Wilcrest!!  Welcome to our side of town DJLatin
> *



I just did an install today across BW8 form the new walmart :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 09:22 AM~4716174
> *We'll see.  Depends on if I accept the offer.  Got the last interview and offered me the job but I turned it down.  Too far.
> *



MOVE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2006, 09:51 AM~4716384
> *EN SERIO!
> 
> Get someone to ink it to say "Soy Maravillosa y Mariposa"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: patty is a ***


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 27 2006, 09:42 AM~4716330
> *Is anyone gonna go to Vatozone this Sat?
> *


me


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 27 2006, 08:38 PM~4720275
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: patty is a ***
> *




 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 05:52 PM~4718664
> *SUP??? R U READY???
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BIG SHOUTOUT TO EVERYONE WORKING ON SATURDAY. AGAIN :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 10:44 AM~4722694
> *BIG SHOUTOUT TO EVERYONE WORKING ON SATURDAY. AGAIN  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


you at work again :uh: 



















wheels come in today :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 10:44 AM~4722694
> *BIG SHOUTOUT TO EVERYONE WORKING ON SATURDAY. AGAIN  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *




funk dat, but u get paid so its  




u could be home ironin clothes like me :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 10:45 AM~4722699
> *you at work again :uh:
> wheels come in today :cheesy:
> *




wheels for the buick? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 09:45 AM~4722699
> *you at work again :uh:
> wheels come in today :cheesy:
> *


SELL THEM TO ME.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 10:46 AM~4722703
> *wheels for the buick? :0
> *


nah for the MC


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 10:47 AM~4722704
> *SELL THEM TO ME.....
> *


 :cheesy: 






































:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 09:49 AM~4722712
> *:cheesy:
> :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


CMON FOOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 09:44 AM~4722694
> *BIG SHOUTOUT TO EVERYONE WORKING ON SATURDAY. AGAIN  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



ballers work 24/7 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 10:55 AM~4722730
> *CMON FOOL
> *


only if you let me borrow the 64, to take this honey out in......you know if the top comes down, her top may come down :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 09:57 AM~4722741
> *only if you let me borrow the 64, to take this honey out in......you know if the top comes down, her top may come down :0
> *


THE 64 ATTRACTS MORE DUDES THAN IT DOES WOMEN. BUT GO FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 10:57 AM~4722741
> *only if you let me borrow the 64, to take this honey out in......you know if the top comes down, her top may come down :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 10:56 AM
> ballers work 24/7  *


thats why kennys at work today :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 10:59 AM~4722746
> *THE 64 ATTRACTS MORE DUDES THAN IT DOES WOMEN. BUT GO FOR IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :ugh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I gotta fuckin' work today too. I tried to call in but I've been off all week.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ballers are off all week


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i had to work today, but when i went to work, my guys got there late 30 min :angry: . so i sent them home for being late, and they lost their overtime :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 11:02 AM~4722761
> *ballers are off all week
> *


I was in a fucked up accident. I'm surprized I'm still alive.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

DAVEY CROCKETT WUSSSUUUUUUUPPP MEEEEEGGGAAAA


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 28 2006, 11:04 AM~4722771
> *I was in a fucked up accident. I'm surprized I'm still alive.
> *




oh shit, man i hate accidents. there was a period in my life where it seemed i was in a wreck every week with somebody.

screeching tires scare me :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 11:06 AM~4722777
> *oh shit, man i hate accidents.  there was a period in my life where it seemed i was in a wreck every week with somebody.
> 
> screeching tires scare me :0
> *


Went to Perfect Rack on Monday and got fucked up. My homegirl totaled her ride. I'm really gonna try and stop drinking.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 28 2006, 11:10 AM~4722793
> *Went to Perfect Rack on Monday and got fucked up. My homegirl totaled her ride. I'm really gonna try and stop drinking.
> *




 yea that can increase your chances dramatically.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 11:11 AM~4722802
> *  yea that can increase your chances dramatically.
> *


We were so fucked up we forgot we took this pic.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 28 2006, 11:16 AM~4722827
> *We were so fucked up we forgot we took this pic.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 11:17 AM~4722836
> *:biggrin:
> *


I look fucked up. We found the pic the 2 days later. Crazy shit.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

whats going down tonight


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Some broad .....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 28 2006, 12:16 PM~4722827
> *We were so fucked up we forgot we took this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


thats my friends ex gal.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 28 2006, 12:10 PM~4722793
> *Went to Perfect Rack on Monday and got fucked up. My homegirl totaled her ride. I'm really gonna try and stop drinking.
> *



Ive been hearing that since '91...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 28 2006, 12:05 PM~4723027
> *Some broad  .....
> *


WUZ UP LORD G.ANYTHING HAPPENING SUNDAY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 28 2006, 12:12 PM~4723299
> *Ive been hearing that since '91...
> 
> 
> *


stop drinking is like being asked to stop lowriding. not happening :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 10:04 AM~4722770
> *i had to work today, but when i went to work, my guys got there late 30 min :angry: .  so i sent them home for being late, and they lost their overtime :biggrin:
> *



mira mira picnche super :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 10:05 AM~4722772
> *DAVEY CROCKETT WUSSSUUUUUUUPPP MEEEEEGGGAAAA
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 28 2006, 10:32 AM~4722908
> *whats going down tonight
> *


rain


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 28 2006, 04:37 PM~4723887
> *rain
> *



lotsa rain!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

word


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 05:17 PM~4723991
> *word
> *


Gold


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Look at my new wheels some Roadstars.....well not new, they haven't been around since the 90s :biggrin: ......but i got them dirt cheap(thanks to the homie lakewood213).

72 spoke :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 05:10 PM~4724494
> *Look at my new wheels some Roadstars.....well not new, they haven't been around since the 90s :biggrin: ......but i got them dirt cheap(thanks to the homie lakewood213).
> 
> 72 spoke :cheesy:
> *


name the price.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 05:10 PM~4724494
> *Look at my new wheels some Roadstars.....well not new, they haven't been around since the 90s :biggrin: ......but i got them dirt cheap(thanks to the homie lakewood213).
> 
> 72 spoke :cheesy:
> *


they nice frito :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 05:10 PM~4724494
> *Look at my new wheels some Roadstars.....well not new, they haven't been around since the 90s :biggrin: ......but i got them dirt cheap(thanks to the homie lakewood213).
> 
> 72 spoke :cheesy:
> *


STAINLESS STEEL ROADSTARS , U GOT SOME GOOD ASS WHEELS HOMIE, I USED 2 HAVE SOME,  i should have keep them :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2006, 06:48 PM~4724970
> *STAINLESS STEEL ROADSTARS , U GOT SOME GOOD ASS WHEELS HOMIE, I USED 2 HAVE SOME,   i should have keep them :uh:
> *


yup me too i had some back in 1998 i paid about 1650 without tires


frito why dont you tell everyone what you paid for them you bastard


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Okay I was cleaning my old garage at my mama's house. I got some free stuff if anyone is interested before it goes in the trash on wed

1. 3yds of crush black velvet 
2. AC Delco AM/FM cassette player


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 06:51 PM~4724990
> *yup me too i had some back in 1998 i paid about 1650 without tires
> frito why dont you tell everyone what you paid for them you bastard
> *


i sold mine 4 500 bucks 3 years ago :angry: still now days? i still hit myself in the head when i remember :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2006, 07:10 PM~4725077
> *i sold mine 4 500 bucks 3 years ago  :angry: still now days? i still hit myself in the head when i remember :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


i sold mine for 800 in like late 1999 early 2000. and homeboy wrecked the car a few months later and bent up the wheels beyond repair. the offset of the spinners is what seperates them. i kick myself in the ass for selling them cuz they dont make them anymore.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Then I got some stuff for sale.

1. wood and fiberglass speaker box for 12" woofers sale $50


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 07:12 PM~4725086
> *i sold mine for 800 in like late 1999 early 2000. and homeboy wrecked the car a few months later and bent up the wheels beyond repair.  the offset of the spinners is what seperates them. i kick myself in the ass for selling them cuz they dont make them anymore.
> *


we just didn't know what we had homie  :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

does that box fits on a regular cab chevy?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2006, 07:29 PM~4725127
> *does that box fits on a regular cab chevy?
> *


maybe but is was made for ext cabs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does the box go under the seat or behind the seat what years is it made for


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2006, 06:10 PM~4724494
> *Look at my new wheels some Roadstars.....well not new, they haven't been around since the 90s :biggrin: ......but i got them dirt cheap(thanks to the homie lakewood213).
> 
> 72 spoke :cheesy:
> *




sweet, now put em on the car and take some pics :biggrin:



and i like the way the knock offs look in the rim, it makes em stick out from others


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 07:59 PM~4725308
> *sweet, now put em on the car and take some pics :biggrin:
> and i like the way the knock offs look in the rim, it makes em stick out from others
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 07:51 PM~4724990
> *yup me too i had some back in 1998 i paid about 1650 without tires
> frito why dont you tell everyone what you paid for them you bastard
> *




cus it'll make everone sick beyond belief and wish evil things on him??? :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 09:01 PM~4725317
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

dont u have some ballin to do


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

also got some bed rails covers (I guess thats what you call them)

1. Aluminum diamond plated bed rail cover for a short bed fleerside truck $20
2. Plastic black bed rail cover for a short bed fleerside truck $10
3. 4 factory aluminum 15x7 chevy wheels with 4 1/2 on 5 lug pattern with factory center caps and jugs $80 obo
4. s-10 chevy 94-97 with slight damage around headlight $15
5. New fiberglass unpainted air dam, for 94-97 chevy s-10


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what do you think htown should i break bread and get them











fuckin rims are sick if i buy them i will make dena quit lowriding.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 09:03 PM~4725334
> *what do you think htown should i break bread and get them
> 
> 
> ...



yea, cus you floss sooo hard. you'd never notice the dent in ur pocket


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dave, take the stock wheels to somewhere like rollos they might give you some money for them....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 08:03 PM~4725334
> *what do you think htown should i break bread and get them
> 
> 
> ...



that what i want in the future...i think i'm getting sick... :barf: 


The box fits under the seat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they gotta be the best lookin wheels only thing better might be some masterpiece wheels or something


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 08:05 PM~4725347
> *dave, take the stock wheels to somewhere like rollos they might give you some money for them....
> *



going to do that next, just gave the tires to my brother-n-law


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

those wheels are sick as hell, get them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 08:07 PM~4725363
> *those wheels are sick as hell, get them
> *


they are upwards of 3gs...dont think xray tech can afford that, maybe a brick layer


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 08:05 PM~4725347
> *dave, take the stock wheels to somewhere like rollos they might give you some money for them....
> *



rollos? where's that at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 28 2006, 08:09 PM~4725376
> *rollos? where's that at?
> *


should still be on bissonnet close to the beltway (inside the belt)


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 09:08 PM~4725372
> *they are upwards of 3gs...dont think xray tech can afford that, maybe a brick layer
> *



*****, did u minor is bullsh**t in school :uh: 











:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea D, rollos is inside the beltway on bissonett. BIG ass building, you cant miss it. looks like a mall for rims.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

also got some electronics for sale

1. NEW mobile screen 5.6" for $25
2. NEW mobile DVD player $50
3. Used mobile VCR $20


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they might still have a set of mcleans on display, to match your fifth wheel and 1 all gold bolt on in the back.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 08:14 PM~4725408
> *they might still have a set of mcleans on display, to match your fifth wheel and 1 all gold bolt on in the back.
> *



that 5th wheel is just for memories


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt for :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 08:20 PM~4725443
> *ttt for  :uh:
> *


hey how is it TTT if its already at the top mamon :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 09:23 PM~4725454
> *hey how is it TTT if its already at the top mamon  :twak:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



hey why dont u take a ride down shut the fuck up ave already








:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 28 2006, 08:02 PM~4725333
> *also got some bed rails covers (I guess thats what you call them)
> 
> 1. Aluminum diamond plated bed rail cover for a short bed fleerside truck $20
> ...


u should ebay all that stuff,i bet u get a whole lot more than what ur asking,,just takes time....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

BIg Bertha y Los Amigos 
Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo BBQ cookoff .
Thursday Feb 23rd Rick Trevino $20 per person

Friday Feb 24th The Hometown Boys $30 per person *SOLD OUT*

Saturday Feb 25th Gary Hobbs $30 Person


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 28 2006, 08:31 PM~4725493
> *u should ebay all that stuff,i bet u get a whole lot more than what ur asking,,just takes time....
> *



That's next if no1 here wants it , just trying hook some locals up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 28 2006, 08:31 PM~4725493
> *u should ebay all that stuff,i bet u get a whole lot more than what ur asking,,just takes time....
> *


true words, spoken by the hustler of the year.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 08:33 PM~4725509
> *true words, spoken by the hustler of the year.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 08:03 PM~4725334
> *what do you think htown should i break bread and get them
> 
> 
> ...


nice for a trailer queen,but to much for a street car...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 08:33 PM~4725509
> *true words, spoken by the hustler of the year.
> *


wrong person,that ur boy brian


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 28 2006, 09:31 PM~4725495
> *BIg Bertha y Los Amigos
> Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo BBQ cookoff .
> Thursday Feb 23rd  Rick Trevino  $20 per person
> ...




wut days u goin foo'? my gal got us tickets for ramon ayala


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 28 2006, 08:34 PM~4725516
> *nice for a trailer queen,but to much for a street car...
> *


yea but uknow how it is when you got money burning a hole in the pocket :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 09:48 PM~4725585
> *yea but uknow how it is when you got money burning a hole in the pocket  :uh:
> *




baller.


i dont keep mine long enough for that to happen :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 08:49 PM~4725592
> *baller.
> *


it aint ballin when you get 2 days off a month. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 09:49 PM~4725598
> *it aint ballin when you get 2 days off a month.  :uh:
> *





every day off is a day not paid


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 08:51 PM~4725603
> *every day off is a day not paid
> *


that depends on how u handle things


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 28 2006, 08:08 PM~4725068
> *Okay I was cleaning my old garage at my mama's house. I got some free stuff if anyone is interested before it goes in the trash on wed
> 
> 1. 3yrs of crush black velvet
> ...


ILL TAKE THE BLACK VELVET.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 28 2006, 08:36 PM~4725529
> *wut days u goin foo'?  my gal got us tickets for ramon ayala
> *



Friday and Sat , maybe Thrus.

and I got some club seats for Ramon Ayala and Brooks & Dunn


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 28 2006, 08:53 PM~4725620
> *ILL TAKE THE BLACK VELVET.
> *


come pick it up b4 wed trash day, I'm live by 290 and Fairbanks-N.Houston


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 09:53 PM~4725619
> *that depends on how u handle things
> *







:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 28 2006, 08:14 PM~4725406
> *also got some electronics for sale
> 
> 1. NEW mobile screen 5.6" for $25
> ...


i think i want the dvd player....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO MAKE THE AVATAR MOVE.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I WANT THIS ON MY AVATAR


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0 save it as a gif. then just put it up as a gif and it should move



i tried and it didn't work, so i'm stuck....sorry


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

ITS KOO ILL JUST KEEP TRYING.I SEE PEOPLE AVATARS MOVE ALL THE TIME SO I GUESS THERES A WAY


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 07:51 PM~4724990
> *yup me too i had some back in 1998 i paid about 1650 without tires
> frito why dont you tell everyone what you paid for them you bastard
> *


lets just say i can get about three lap dances at the strip club for what i paid for them :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my homie use to have some triple gold 100 spoke roadstars on the honda back in the day he paid 1650 for his also


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

it rained yesterday so I decided to work today. I figured nothng going on if it rained all weekend. What the heck is up with the clear blue sky and no rain today??!!! Damn it all to hell!!! :angry: I imagine the park is gonna be soggy....anyone still headed up there?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2006, 09:38 AM~4727743
> *it rained yesterday so I decided to work today.  I figured nothng going on if it rained all weekend.  What the heck is up with the clear blue sky and no rain today??!!! Damn it all to hell!!! :angry:  I imagine the park is gonna be soggy....anyone still headed up there?
> *


There's a car show today. Wish I can go but I gotta work.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 29 2006, 12:11 PM~4728265
> *There's a car show today. Wish I can go but I gotta work.
> *


Well at least the sun is out for the car show.....what show is it?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2006, 12:58 PM~4728423
> *Well at least the sun is out for the car show.....what show is it?
> *


It was posted on here. I think it's on I-45 and Patten but not sure.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 29 2006, 01:13 PM~4728492
> *It was posted on here. I think it's on I-45 and Patten but not sure.
> *


Oh well thats cool...I'm at work anyway, so it doesnt matter. It was supposed to rain today. Thats why agreed to work today. I guess the jokes on me.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i hear spokes and juice is already outta business?????????


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

whaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttt


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

outta business whaaaaaaatttttttt


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

why is it so quiet in here. dont tell me ya went to mcgregor park.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn talk about drop top weather


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2006, 05:33 PM~4729488
> *damn talk about drop top weather
> *




streiht flosssssssinnnnn.......... :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 10:03 PM~4725334
> *what do you think htown should i break bread and get them
> 
> 
> ...


nice  ... but you're gonna need a lot more than just some nice rims ....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

here is patty's trailer queen...damn pat we should have pasted by the car show with your 64


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2006, 12:17 PM~4728517
> *i hear spokes and juice is already outta business?????????
> *



I heard the same thing 2day but haven't gotten a confirmation


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 29 2006, 10:54 PM~4731037
> *I heard the same thing 2day but haven't gotten a confirmation
> *



Man... news travels FAST... only a select few _trusted_ people knew so far...

sit tight people...

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat that 64 looks like it has some potential...


whats up with spokes and juice say it aint so


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

it does


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey pat i can a backwindow that i etched with an impala logo all around the borders u want it?? i can take pics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

YES,


my friends and fellow riders… the rumors are true… SNJ’s second issue will be the last one!

A lot of factors came into the decision… I’m sure a lot of rumors and misconstrued ideas about its folding will make their circulations. Have at ‘em…

I was waiting to make the announcement because I wanted to have anyone and everyone I had made any commitments to, taken care of.

Of course my subscribers were at the top of the list and they are being taken care of… be on the lookout at your mailboxes this week!

I want to thank EVERYONE for the great support and love shown throughout the exciting past year.

I still have plenty of copies of both issues left… If ya’ll are interested in buying email me [email protected]


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2006, 09:08 PM~4731158
> *hey pat i can a backwindow that i etched with an impala logo all around the borders u want it?? i can take pics
> *



Kenny I have a vintage 1964 impala piece of metal for sale that pat left behind :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like someone with a big ass, bent over throwing up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2006, 10:16 PM~4731193
> *looks like someone with a big ass, bent over throwing up
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 29 2006, 09:18 PM~4731207
> *:ugh:
> *


bucket cutlass :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2006, 11:16 PM~4731193
> *looks like someone with a big ass, bent over throwing up
> *


:roflmao: This ***** clown'n!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2006, 11:08 PM~4731158
> *hey pat i can a backwindow that i etched with an impala logo all around the borders u want it?? i can take pics
> *



Hey... Im available to do etching on glass [like the one on my car]... whoever is interested let me know... Ill be doing etching on glass, metal and plastic with a dremmel soon!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 29 2006, 11:22 PM~4731242
> *Hey... Im available to do etching on glass [like the one on my car]... whoever is interested let me know... Ill be doing etching on glass, metal and plastic with a dremmel soon!!
> *


:nono:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

hi people.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2006, 10:21 PM~4731235
> *bucket cutlass  :uh:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 29 2006, 09:38 PM~4731326
> *
> *



frito u put them spokes on the mc yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 29 2006, 11:22 PM~4731248
> *:nono:
> *



have you seen mine? or you dont think it should be done on an Impy...?

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 29 2006, 10:40 PM~4731339
> *frito u put them spokes on the mc yet?
> *


nope, waiting to paint the car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 29 2006, 09:38 PM~4731326
> *
> *


you know what we gotta do right


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2006, 10:54 PM~4731373
> *you know what we gotta do right
> *


fo sho :scrutinize:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 29 2006, 11:41 PM~4731345
> *have you seen mine?  or you dont think it should be done on an Impy...?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


not on the impalas.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 29 2006, 10:15 PM~4731185
> *Kenny I have a vintage 1964 impala piece of metal for sale that pat left behind :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats goin on ebay

yea, we got the car in my garage today so im a pretty happy homie and it looks like i'll be doin some floor work in the next couple weeks.

p.s., would also like to thank david for takin the time to go get my bucket


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2006, 10:54 PM~4731373
> *you know what we gotta do right
> *



pop trunks and swang with tha doe's open??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 29 2006, 08:23 PM~4730836
> *nice   ... but you're gonna need a lot more than just some nice rims ....
> *


no doubt, you will need something a little better than a 93 fleetwood


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 28 2006, 12:10 PM~4722793
> *Went to Perfect Rack on Monday and got fucked up. My homegirl totaled her ride. I'm really gonna try and stop drinking.
> *


Was it that skank you took to s.p. with that impala with the word "IMPALA" in big stickers on each side? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 28 2006, 12:16 PM~4722827
> *We were so fucked up we forgot we took this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


oh dang, it was. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 03:11 PM~4717585
> *it was real stretched out, like yours bitch. have u rode with any sweaty ass ****** in the truck lately  :uh:
> *


aye fuck wad I ride solo in my truck............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 29 2006, 11:13 PM~4731170
> *YES,
> my friends and fellow riders… the rumors are true… SNJ’s second issue will be the last one!
> 
> ...


that's not good for la raza. i'll keep the copies for a few years then ebay them since japonessay people like rare stuff.

 
dj


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jan 29 2006, 11:15 PM~4731185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see la virgen de patricklupe :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 08:15 AM~4733234
> *i see la virgen de patricklupe  :scrutinize:
> *




:uh: 



hey did u call me yesterday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 09:55 AM~4733365
> *:uh:
> hey did u call me yesterday?
> *


yeah foo' pm me.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2006, 12:30 AM~4731537
> *no doubt, you will need something a little better than a 93 fleetwood
> *


I'll take my luxury fleetwood with cold, hard blowing a/c, custom wheels and paint over your ragedy impala any day


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 09:04 AM~4733394
> *yeah foo' pm me.
> *



orale


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

did anyone show up at the park yesterday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 30 2006, 10:57 AM~4733557
> *did anyone show up at the park yesterday?
> *


don't know. so am i getting an I.R.S. refund from your mag :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 11:15 AM~4733611
> *don't know.  so am i getting an I.R.S. refund from your mag  :scrutinize:
> *



dont know about IRS... but Im mailing refunds today...


:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thats a downer man. sometimes things dont work out though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 30 2006, 11:16 AM~4733615
> *dont know about IRS... but Im mailing refunds today...
> :biggrin:
> *


That's cool man, maybe next time you'll make it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im not done yet... I have some other things coming soon!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 30 2006, 11:26 AM~4733662
> *Im not done yet... I have some other things coming soon!!!!
> *


You joining Provok in the pr0n business?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 11:27 AM~4733665
> *You joining Provok in the pr0n business?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 29 2006, 11:13 PM~4731170
> *YES,
> my friends and fellow riders… the rumors are true… SNJ’s second issue will be the last one!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, Ellie ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PAT, YOU GET THAT IMPALA FROM WHERE I THINK YOU DID?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 10:27 AM~4733665
> *You joining Provok in the pr0n business?
> *




u are one bored mofo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2006, 10:30 AM~4733672
> *PAT, YOU GET THAT IMPALA FROM WHERE I THINK YOU DID?
> *



yup, thats the one i brought from dallas about 2 years ago


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 29 2006, 10:57 PM~4731072
> *Man... news travels FAST... only a select few trusted people knew so far...
> 
> sit tight people...
> ...


if you discuss in pm's mods will read them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 11:31 AM~4733682
> *if you discuss in pm's mods will read them.
> *



I figured...

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 10:31 AM~4733681
> *yup, thats the one i brought from dallas about 2 years ago
> *


HAHAHAA. GLAD I DIDNT GO WITH YOU TO DALLAS. WIGGUM.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2006, 10:34 AM~4733686
> *HAHAHAA.  GLAD I DIDNT GO WITH YOU TO DALLAS.  WIGGUM.
> *




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 11:31 AM~4733681
> *yup, thats the one i brought from dallas about 2 years ago
> *


not bad, the ole man got back with me about chevelles, but i have to drop that plan. working on securing another ride.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

he told me old cars are getting hard to find and hes only comin up with 4 doors for parts. yea, he said he'd ask jim about the chevelles. you get the big body or wut baller?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 11:37 AM~4733701
> *he told me old cars are getting hard to find and hes only comin up with 4 doors for parts.  yea, he said he'd ask jim about the chevelles.  you get the big body or wut baller?
> *


still waiting on that.


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

SO WHAT HAPPEND TO THAT PUNK FROM AZ THAT WAS SUPOSED TO BE AT THE PARK THIS WEEKEND TO TAKE HOUSTON'S TITLE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 11:28 AM~4733947
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 














:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

RUSTY PATTY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 11:42 AM~4734038
> *RUSTY PATTY
> *



:biggrin: 


i asked for it.... i have the need to bring a car completely back to life for a sense of satisfaction


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 12:47 PM~4734079
> *:biggrin:
> i asked for it....  i have the need to bring a car completely back to life for a sense of satisfaction
> *


it almost looks like your face in the dump i took last night :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 11:54 AM~4734110
> *it almost looks like your face in the dump i took last night :cheesy:
> *




:uh: 



dude ur sick


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 12:58 PM~4734138
> *:uh:
> dude ur sick
> *


you have no place to talk!!! I dont start treads in off topic about poo........ :burn: :buttkick: 














lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

check out my new avi


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 11:08 AM~4734205
> *check out my new avi
> *


nice avi... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 30 2006, 12:15 PM~4734264
> *nice avi... :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 01:08 PM~4734205
> *check out my new avi
> *


Now thats the patrick I know!! LOL!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 01:29 PM~4734371
> *Now thats the patrick I know!! LOL!!
> *


Car Club: iluvfrijoles c.c.


LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 12:29 PM~4734371
> *Now thats the patrick I know!! LOL!!
> *


and you know this mayne :biggrin: 




> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 12:30 PM
> Car Club: iluvfrijoles c.c.*


LOL!!!!!!! 

you wanna join? you could be VP since you got 'the skillz'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 01:41 PM~4734441
> *and you know this mayne :biggrin:
> LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 12:44 PM~4734464
> *LOL!!!!!!
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Patrick, I didnt know you had part time job with the mexican government...... :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 02:24 PM~4735192
> *Patrick, I didnt know you had part time job with the mexican government...... :0
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



i learned from the best....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*From: the taqueria on bellaire by FIESTA!!!!*LOL!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 02:31 PM~4735240
> *From: the taqueria on bellaire by FIESTA!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *




wut i like to eat there :angry: 












:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 03:33 PM~4735255
> *wut i like to eat there :angry:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: so thats your 2nd home..... Just dont take a dump there...... You wont be welcome once you drop a load off


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 02:35 PM~4735269
> *:biggrin: so thats your 2nd home..... Just dont take a dump there...... You wont be welcome once you drop a load off
> *




u's a fool mayne.org/fa'sho'



i dont like the toilets in taquerias......they always remind me of comodes in bars in mexico.


foul smelling and covered in puke and shit.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 03:36 PM~4735276
> *u's a fool mayne.org/fa'sho'
> i dont like the toilets in taquerias......they always remind me of comodes in bars in mexico.
> foul smelling and covered in puke and shit.
> *


LMAO!! Nasty ass!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 02:38 PM~4735284
> *LMAO!! Nasty ass!!!
> *




"Real recognize Real!"



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 03:38 PM~4735296
> *"Real recognize Real!"
> :0
> *


thats why we still cool after 12 years


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 02:40 PM~4735304
> *thats why we still cool after 12 years
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wussup with the lecab, is it juiced yet???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Get a room fellas :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 02:44 PM~4735337
> *Get a room fellas :ugh:
> *



eatshit.com/shutthehellup :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 03:41 PM~4735317
> *wussup with the lecab, is it juiced yet???
> *


No time for that. I have bigger and better things going on!  Im determined to make this house thing happen and its all riding on a few deals right now. Im so close  :cheesy: Sold the big body. Its off to SanAntonio this week :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 02:46 PM~4735353
> *No time for that. I have bigger and better things going on!   Im determined to make this house thing happen and its all riding on a few deals right now. Im so close   :cheesy: Sold the big body. Its off to SanAntonio this week :cheesy:
> *




ballin streiht the fk outta control mayne


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 03:44 PM~4735337
> *Get a room fellas :ugh:
> *


Single man....... Has 2 dogs and a cat........ Need i say more :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 02:47 PM~4735375
> *Single man....... Has 2 dogs and a cat........ Need i say more :0
> *






:ugh: .whoa/holdup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 03:47 PM~4735375
> *Single man....... Has 2 dogs and a cat........ Need i say more :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

<--- 2 dogs, a cat and a turtle :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 03:51 PM~4735404
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> <--- 2 dogs, a cat and a turtle  :cheesy:
> *


give me whoppers :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2006, 02:51 PM~4735404
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> <--- 2 dogs, a cat and a turtle  :cheesy:
> *






i gotta turtle head :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 03:52 PM~4735418
> *give me whoppers  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 02:52 PM~4735418
> *give me whoppers  :biggrin:
> *


they got em at burger king for $1.99+tax :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SOLD>>>> :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

flossin'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 03:52 PM~4735420
> *i gotta turtle head :ugh:
> *


I knew you were gonna say that :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 03:17 PM~4735529
> *I knew you were gonna say that :biggrin:
> *



meegro pleeez :uh: 



ur always makin doo doo references so its a natural reaction for me when your around


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 04:18 PM~4735531
> *meegro pleeez :uh:
> ur always makin doo doo references so its a natural reaction for me when your around
> *


lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

danny eats doo doo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 03:21 PM~4735551
> *danny eats doo doo
> *


pat uses doo doo for his facials.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2006, 03:22 PM~4735560
> *pat uses doo doo for his facials.
> *




:uh: 

stop living vicariously through me ***


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 30 2006, 03:24 PM~4735583
> *:uh:
> 
> stop living vicariously through me ***
> *



stop using that response.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2006, 04:02 PM~4735881
> *stop using that response.
> *




:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 04:14 PM~4735512
> *SOLD>>>> :cheesy:
> *


damn!! i'll have to tell my friend ... SHE was ready to buy it, too :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 30 2006, 04:08 PM~4735931
> *damn!!  i'll have to tell my friend ... SHE was ready to buy it, too  :0
> *




:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 01:47 PM~4735375
> *Single man....... Has 2 dogs and a cat........ Need i say more :0
> *


yup single, i love my checks. its all mine too.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

u should of sold the big body to me


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Yep or me.. i beeen wantin one of those..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 30 2006, 07:35 PM~4737146
> *u should of sold the big body to me
> *


You didnt make an offer when i wanted your coupe!! :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

does anyone know where I can pick up a pair of side mirrors for a Cutlass?

or have some extra ones I can buy off of you...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I know you have some boiler... extra set of mirrors for the cutty...


----------



## JERRYCORTEZ (Sep 3, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON TEXAS RIDERZ IM JUST GOING TO MAKE A LITTLE BREAK THROUGH HERE IM SELLING MY 1969 CAPRICE NOW IM AT MY BOTTOM $ AND ITS GOING FOR $3500 RUNS PERFECT COLD A/C HEATER FOR MORE INFO ITS IN THE FOR SALE FORUM HERE AT LIL  THANKS AND SORRY FOR INTERUPTING


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JERRYCORTEZ_@Jan 30 2006, 08:45 PM~4738207
> *WHATS GOING ON TEXAS RIDERZ IM JUST GOING TO MAKE A LITTLE BREAK THROUGH HERE IM SELLING MY 1969 CAPRICE NOW IM AT MY BOTTOM $ AND ITS GOING FOR $3500 RUNS PERFECT COLD A/C HEATER FOR MORE INFO ITS IN THE FOR SALE FORUM HERE AT LIL  THANKS AND SORRY FOR INTERUPTING
> *



NICE SHE LOOKS CLEAN I JUST SOLD MY LAC AND BOUGHT ME A CHEVY TRUCK...  ALWAYS HAPPENS LIKE THAT TO ME GET RID OF SOMETHING AND SOMETHING ELSE COMES UP... :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jan 30 2006, 07:41 PM~4738167
> *I know you have some boiler...  extra set of mirrors for the cutty...
> *


i will after my homies swap bodies of my 87 mc 2 87 cutty, im staying with the mc mirrors  u can have the cutty's mirrors no problem


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Patrick..... This t-shirt is perfect for you :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 10:44 PM~4739295
> *Patrick..... This t-shirt is perfect for you :cheesy:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 10:44 PM~4739295
> *Patrick..... This t-shirt is perfect for you :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 12:17 AM~4739487
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up playas


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 08:49 AM~4741236
> *
> *



brain i found ur website......turn ur sound on :biggrin: 



Brain's Recording Studio


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 09:06 AM~4741269
> *what up playas
> *




wassup shit starter :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not much, hard work


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 09:09 AM~4741283
> *not much,  hard work
> *




:uh: hardly work


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 09:09 AM~4741283
> *not much,  hard work
> *



answer ur phone beeeeech


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 10:06 AM~4741271
> *brain i found ur website......turn ur sound on :biggrin:
> Brain's Recording Studio
> *


im not even gonna ckick on that............ :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 08:26 AM~4741377
> *im not even gonna ckick on  that............ :uh:
> *


hey brian man did they call you last night????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 09:26 AM~4741377
> *im not even gonna ckick on  that............ :uh:
> *





sorry ass, dont be scurrd putito :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

this fool sends me all this fart jokes and wont click on my link....



let me add this for emphasis:     

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 11:44 PM~4739295
> *Patrick..... This t-shirt is perfect for you :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 11:07 AM~4741575
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## WHITEPAC_ (Jan 30, 2006)

WHITEPAC IN THIS BTCH


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sup el maso's


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nada mas aqui

waitin for time to go by.......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE KING and The PRINCE...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 11:38 AM~4741738
> *nada mas aqui
> 
> waitin for time to go by.......
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 12:45 PM~4742404
> *
> *



dont u have some people to boss around :uh: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 01:46 PM~4742412
> *dont u have some people to boss around :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


nope!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2006, 08:20 PM~4738000
> *You didnt make an offer when i wanted your coupe!! :dunno:
> *


thats because i didnt want to sell my coupe


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 12:48 PM~4742422
> *nope!
> *



baller.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wut it dont do


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian man did they call you last nite????


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 31 2006, 12:07 PM~4742179
> *THE KING and The PRINCE...
> *


That is such a cute picture....awwww..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 31 2006, 11:07 AM~4742179
> *THE KING and The PRINCE...
> *


phototshop time......not da lil one.. dats against the rules...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 31 2006, 11:07 AM~4742179
> *THE KING and The PRINCE...
> *



where is pricess leela :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHITEPAC__@Jan 31 2006, 09:27 AM~4741681
> *WHITEPAC IN THIS BTCH
> *



Calmate vanilla ice...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up big dave


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 03:05 PM~4742878
> *brian man did they call you last nite????
> *


shut up fool


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 05:52 PM~4745031
> *what up big dave
> *



what up ken


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

what up b


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 06:29 PM~4745395
> *shut up fool
> *


***


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone remember this on richmond.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i do, i use 2 have an 87 tangarine chop top also, and use to take it to richmond too  NOW THOSE WERE THE DAYS  :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2006, 08:12 PM~4746172
> *i do,  i use 2 have an 87 tangarine chop top also, and use to take it to richmond too   NOW THOSE WERE THE DAYS   :uh:
> *


who used to drive that car primer with high jacker sticker on back window on supremes he used to 3 wheel the back alot...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 10:06 PM~4746129
> *anyone remember this on richmond.
> 
> 
> ...


I remember some tall jackass used to drive it.... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 08:13 PM~4746185
> *who used to drive that car primer with high jacker sticker on back window on supremes he used to 3 wheel the back alot...
> *


think that was a member from the STREET LIFE C.C. back in the good old days


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2006, 10:12 PM~4746172
> *i do,  i use 2 have an 87 tangarine chop top also, and use to take it to richmond too   NOW THOSE WERE THE DAYS   :uh:
> *


I saw that car a few times, I liked it  ....... I used to be in the baby blue fleetwood coupe back then :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

u remember a bunch of rides from MEXICAN PRIDE C.C.?? they were all over richmond


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2006, 10:20 PM~4746247
> *u remember a bunch of rides from MEXICAN PRIDE C.C.?? they were all over richmond
> *


I remember chevy berettas on 13's and mustangs on 17 inch daytons...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 08:19 PM~4746241
> *I saw that car a few times, I liked it  ....... I used to be in the baby blue fleetwood coupe back then :cheesy:
> *


yup , ur caddy and my monte came out in one of orlies mag


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2006, 10:22 PM~4746259
> *yup , ur caddy and my monte came out in one of orlies mag
> *


  damn were old


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 08:17 PM~4746213
> *I remember some tall jackass used to drive it.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah that was my homie ,he really was a crazy jackass, he use to go to richmond with a kind of cuvan hat and glasses :uh: AT NIGHT :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 08:17 PM~4746213
> *I remember some tall jackass used to drive it.... :uh:
> *


i 3 wheels on you didnt it, and i remember your girl in the passanger seat checkin out that roadstar i put in her face.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 08:23 PM~4746278
> * damn were old
> *


not that old :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall dont want me to bust out the pics of my honda on crown wire wheels back in 1995. with a punch 45 beatin :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happeneds to strictly homies, and latin legacy there used to be deep


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 10:27 PM~4746325
> *yall dont want me to bust out the pics of my honda on crown wire wheels back in 1995. with a punch 45 beatin  :uh:
> *


1995-2000 RIP Fleetwood Dream


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

back in my 10th grade of high, i use to drive a 1980 monte with 3 supremes and one cragar ,hell they almost look the same rollin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 08:30 PM~4746354
> *1995-2000 RIP Fleetwood Dream
> *


where is this car located now?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2006, 08:32 PM~4746365
> *back in my 10th grade of high, i use to drive a 1980 monte with 3 supremes and one cragar ,hell they almost look the same rollin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn you trippin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2006, 10:33 PM~4746380
> *where is this car located now?
> *


that cadillac dealer in the sky......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see that boy with them 3 JLs on those Ds. brian you so playa


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 08:35 PM~4746399
> *that cadillac dealer in the sky......
> *


 :0  that was a badass caddy probably one of the first in htown 90 out uh?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

que onda putitos :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian got his ass rammed...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 09:06 PM~4746129
> *anyone remember this on richmond.
> 
> 
> ...




i remember some guy askin to trade me cars :uh: i was like no its ok, my ride isnt ballin enough for you


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 09:54 PM~4746537
> *brian got his ass rammed...
> *



besides the usual....









daytons suck, buy china wheels.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 09:56 PM~4746552
> *daytons suck, buy china wheels.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2006, 09:58 PM~4746564
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im going thru richmond withdrawals over here


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2006, 10:45 PM~4746470
> *:0    that was a badass caddy probably one of the first in htown 90 out uh?
> *


I think other than my LeCab it was the only fully 90ed cadi coupe in houston still to this day.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 10:00 PM~4746577
> *im going thru richmond withdrawals over here
> *





hey ur not the only one......shit you shoulda been there when the rockets won. MAN those are some memories 



i jus look at pics and magazines for the memories now  and go in the garage and look at my new bucket.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 11:04 PM~4746618
> *hey ur not the only one......shit you shoulda been there when the rockets won.  MAN those are some memories
> *


i was there in that car :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 10:05 PM~4746628
> *i was there in that car :cheesy:
> *



aaaahhhhhhh........ i went with nick from new heights in 95. we were in a silverado with a keg of beer in the bed. about 10 of us....man there were titties everywhere. low lows hittin switches, chics naked, music loud.....jus good shit :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 10:04 PM~4746618
> *  and go in the garage and look at my new bucket.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 09:04 PM~4746613
> *I think other than my LeCab it was the only fully 90ed cadi coupe in houston still to this day.
> *


there was a couple over here in the clarke back when you had yours.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 11:07 PM~4746648
> *aaaahhhhhhh........  i went with nick from new heights in 95.  we were in a silverado with a keg of beer in the bed.  about 10 of us....man there were titties everywhere.  low lows hittin switches, chics naked, music loud.....jus good shit :biggrin:
> *


lotsa boobies :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 10:07 PM~4746648
> *man there were titties everywhere.  low lows hittin switches, chics naked
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2006, 10:08 PM~4746665
> *
> 
> 
> ...




and put in a lil work :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2006, 10:09 PM~4746679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mr. smiley is back :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 10:10 PM~4746681
> *and put in a lil work :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 11:08 PM~4746666
> *there was a couple over here in the clarke back when you had yours.
> *


not fully....... no digi dashes, they had cutt fenders, siliconed in headlighs (in 80's header panels) and sheetrock screwed side panels :uh: i used to get around to that side too.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i farted......do u smell it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 09:12 PM~4746712
> *not fully....... no digi dashes, they had cutt fenders, siliconed in headlighs (in 80's header panels) and sheetrock screwed side panels :uh: i used to get around to that side too.
> *


did they call you last nite???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 11:15 PM~4746743
> *did they call you last nite???
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 31 2006, 10:35 PM~4746897
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2006, 11:39 PM~4746930
> *
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 10:41 PM~4746954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trying to out do the smilie king


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2006, 11:46 PM~4746988
> *trying to out do the smilie king
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

round one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you fuckers are a bunch of ****


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 10:49 PM~4747010
> *you fuckers are a bunch of ****
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 31 2006, 11:49 PM~4747007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 09:53 PM~4747036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


blockhustler :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 10:53 PM~4747036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 11:54 PM~4747051
> *blockhustler  :uh:
> *


Nutt Licker


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 10:54 PM~4747051
> *blockhustler  :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2006, 11:55 PM~4747062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 10:57 PM~4747080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 09:55 PM~4747065
> *Nutt Licker
> *


cum dumpster


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

queers


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it is


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

**** :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wussup htooooooooowwwwnnnnnnnn.....





was that an echo?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 1 2006, 10:05 AM~4749783
> *:ugh:
> *


:roflmao: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :uh: :ugh: :biggrin:




Your pm box is full!! I have a question........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2006, 09:22 AM~4749846
> *:roflmao:  :ugh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> Your pm box is full!! I have a question........
> *



yes, your peditos are funky


:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 1 2006, 10:32 AM~4749884
> *yes, your peditos are funky
> :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 1 2006, 08:05 AM~4749785
> *wussup htooooooooowwwwnnnnnnnn.....
> was that an echo?
> *


I HHEEEAARR YOOOU............HEEEAARR YYYOOOUUUUUU........... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 1 2006, 09:45 AM~4749937
> *I HHEEEAARR YOOOU............HEEEAARR YYYOOOUUUUUU........... :biggrin:
> *





*WHAT???????????????????*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 1 2006, 10:22 AM~4749846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 1 2006, 10:51 AM~4749968
> *:burn:
> *


What? 

Everybody knows the loud ones never stink.......... That just the way it is :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2006, 10:56 AM~4749986
> *What?
> 
> Everybody knows this loud ones never stink.......... That just the way it is :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Kenny is this your new business venture you were looking for investors to help you with??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2006, 10:41 AM~4750262
> *Kenny is this your new business venture you were looking for investors to help you with??
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


he wants to be the "head" of the business :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2006, 09:41 AM~4750262
> *Kenny is this your new business venture you were looking for investors to help you with??
> *


yea thats it i copy right that logo bitch im gonna sue


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

need a lawyer?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw i settle my shit. im gonna drag him down shut the fuck up ave.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2006, 10:48 AM~4750309
> *naw i settle my shit. im gonna drag him down shut the fuck up ave.
> *




:0 again?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2006, 11:48 AM~4750309
> *naw i settle my shit. im gonna drag him down shut the fuck up ave.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2006, 09:56 AM~4749986
> *What?
> 
> Everybody knows the loud ones never stink.......... That just the way it is :biggrin:
> *


MY LOUD ONES STINK. :biggrin: ASK THE WIFEY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

mine stink period. dont matter how they come out, the shit still filters the air. ask brian, he's been a victim.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DID THEY BURN HIS NOSE HAIRS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 1 2006, 01:20 PM~4751300
> *DID THEY BURN HIS NOSE HAIRS
> *




:ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey dena i noticed u got 11,000 posts now. u tryin to kill kenny in the post count too?






:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 1 2006, 02:27 PM~4751352
> *hey dena i noticed u got 11,000 posts now.  u tryin to kill kenny in the post count too?
> :biggrin:
> *


I do?! :cheesy: I didn't even realize it 






... oh ... and Kenny's a chump ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

brain i need a sawzall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 1 2006, 01:10 PM~4751624
> *brain i need a sawzall!!!!!!!!!
> *


u want a new one? I got a home depot hook up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 1 2006, 03:33 PM~4752238
> *u want a new one? I got a home depot hook up
> *



how much? pm a niggrah :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

deeezzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 1 2006, 04:33 PM~4752238
> *u want a new one? I got a home depot hook up
> *


I need that hook up!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2006, 04:26 PM~4752521
> *I need that hook up!! :cheesy:
> *




they can hook u up :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 1 2006, 03:28 PM~4752526
> *they can hook u up :0
> *



I want the same one I will call him 2morrow


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 1 2006, 04:36 PM~4752584
> *I want the same one I will call him 2morrow
> *




 




brain has to dance like a monkey at the next gathering


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2006, 09:48 AM~4750309
> *naw i settle my shit. im gonna drag him down shut the fuck up ave.
> *



watch out for potholes


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 1 2006, 04:37 PM~4752595
> *watch out for potholes
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

look what I found Dallas LRM 2000


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lone star, chevylo97


WUD UP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea she can get it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what it does homies?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2006, 09:58 PM~4754421
> *what it does homies?
> *


What does it do!?! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2006, 07:58 PM~4754421
> *what it does homies?
> *



was up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hi


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP EVERYBODY


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

[/I][/B]_

Hey my *SWITCHES*!!!!
where u be ?? whatcha think ???
email me we GOT TO CHAT comadre!!!_


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2006, 09:58 PM~4754421
> *what it does homies?
> *



Hey Everyone in H-Town !!!
What it do its ya boy Q-Tip Representing the dirrty SOUTH!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2006, 09:58 PM~4754421
> *what it does homies?
> *



Here are my friends *SWITCHES*
(Left to right)Me,Jessica,Rosie's Cuz,Rosie,Jennifer getting ready to go to club and tear it up in XMAS before barfing in my Caddy!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whats da deal....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 2 2006, 08:46 AM~4756807
> *whats da deal....
> *


What's up ellie? didn't want to read backposts. Vatozone going down this saturday?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 08:55 AM~4756824
> *What's up ellie?  didn't want to read backposts.  Vatozone going down this saturday?
> *



I guess... I havent heard anything about it yet...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 1 2006, 04:51 PM~4752702
> *look what I found Dallas LRM 2000
> *



2 midgets :cheesy:




is eric standin on his tippy toes???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2006, 09:08 AM~4756846
> *:uh:
> *


Que onda baller?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 2 2006, 02:52 AM~4756343
> *Here are my friends *SWITCHES*
> (Left to right)Me,Jessica,Rosie's Cuz,Rosie,Jennifer getting ready to go to club and tear it up in XMAS before barfing in my Caddy!!!
> 
> ...


Could you please supersize that pic? :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cant stop from ballin rollin screens fallin spendin thousands at the mall n

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 09:13 AM~4757091
> *Could you please supersize that pic?  :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2006, 11:12 AM~4757312
> *:cheesy:
> *


looks like the chola train! :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 10:13 AM~4757091
> *Could you please supersize that pic?  :ugh:
> *



uugggghh ... sure anything for u ... NOT!!!
ill try but i went through shit trying to get it on here ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:24 AM~4757380
> *looks like the chola train!  :thumbsup:
> *


chola train eh? beleive me it was all good that night we even had asians join us that night :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 2 2006, 11:25 AM~4757385
> *uugggghh ... sure anything for u ... NOT!!!
> ill try but i went through shit trying to get it on here ...
> *


     -   =


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 2 2006, 11:26 AM~4757391
> *chola train eh? beleive me it was all good that night we even had asians join us that night  :biggrin:
> *


Asian chicks???? :0 :0 :0 I love them slanted... :ugh: well you know :angel:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:27 AM~4757392
> *        -      =
> *



aww dont b mad ...  i said ill TRY


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:28 AM~4757396
> *Asian chicks????  :0  :0  :0  I love them slanted... :ugh: well you know :angel:
> *


anda cochino and u kiss u momma with that mouth!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 2 2006, 11:29 AM~4757402
> *anda cochino and u kiss u momma with that mouth!!!
> *


She passed away R.I.P. :tears:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:30 AM~4757409
> *She passed away R.I.P.  :tears:
> *


OMG i m sorry !!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 2 2006, 11:31 AM~4757420
> *OMG i m sorry !!!!!!
> *


It's ok, just post that pic a little bigger and I'll be alright. :happysad:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:31 AM~4757423
> *It's ok, just post that pic a little bigger and I'll be alright.  :happysad:
> *


pa q lo quieres big to put it in da bathroom ??? :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 2 2006, 11:32 AM~4757430
> *pa q lo quieres big to put it in da bathroom ??? :nono:
> *


No, so that I can see Cholas XIII :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:33 AM~4757436
> *No, so that I can see Cholas XIII  :biggrin:
> *


i guess whatever mkaes the opposite sex HAPPY :uh: :tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2006, 11:43 AM~4757488
> *
> *


let me know when you are in my side of the hood to pick up that cd you hurd me mang dot com already.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:51 AM~4757527
> *let me know when you are in my side of the hood to pick up that cd you hurd me mang dot com already.
> *


Im pavin in P.A. on 73 for Bun B an Pimp C, chillin in tha AC  so P-town in a ways away........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey G you goin to vatozone if it dont rain?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2006, 11:02 AM~4757590
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 12:04 PM~4757600
> *
> *


so much for the d/l :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2006, 12:01 PM~4757582
> *Im pavin in P.A. on 73 for Bun B an Pimp C, chillin in tha AC  so P-town in a ways away........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2006, 11:05 AM~4757605
> *so much for the d/l :uh:
> *


d'oh!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 12:02 PM~4757588
> *hey G you goin to vatozone if it dont rain?
> *


might go P


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:07 AM~4757616
> *might go P
> *



ima go #2 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 12:06 PM~4757612
> *d'oh!
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2006, 11:08 AM~4757619
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone dropping bombs today? I got the right stuff for that stuff.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:09 AM~4757628
> *Anyone dropping bombs today?  I got the right stuff for that stuff.
> *



i got CHORRO BAD...this shit sux :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 12:10 PM~4757639
> *i got CHORRO BAD...this shit sux :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:10 AM~4757641
> *:cheesy:
> *



owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

this shit already stings my culito


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 12:08 PM~4757618
> *ima go #2 :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:14 AM~4757662
> *:uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 12:15 PM~4757669
> *:uh:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

latin can ride in the back of my car :biggrin: 


[attachmentid=445788]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 12:20 PM~4757690
> *latin can ride in the back of my car :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=445788]
> *


dang! lay off the frijoles compa'!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 12:10 PM~4757641
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:21 AM~4757695
> *dang!  lay off the frijoles compa'!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im goin to pick up my spot weld cutter bits today :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Provok?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 12:23 PM~4757711
> *im goin to pick up my spot weld cutter bits today :cheesy:
> *


only Snap On for a baller :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2006, 11:28 AM~4757755
> *only Snap On for a baller :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



nope, northern tool foolio :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 12:31 PM~4757775
> *nope, northern tool foolio :uh:
> *


i'd rather use scissors than northern tool. LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:37 AM~4757808
> *i'd rather use scissors than northern tool.  LOL
> *



its a drill bit for cuttin spot welds meegro, it doesnt have to be fancy :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 11:25 AM~4757721
> *Que onda Provok?
> *


Sup? What's going on this weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Feb 2 2006, 12:41 PM~4757827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know yet.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 2 2006, 10:51 AM~4757859
> *Sup? What's going on this weekend?
> *


Empire CC 3rd annual ..Empire and some of the HLC partying at Jillians off I10 Saturday night ... Eat at 7pm...8pm- ?? bowling,pool,etc..  everyone is welcome holla at me ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 12:13 PM~4757978
> *Don't get  your granny panties in a wad  :twak:
> Don't know yet.
> *




:biggrin: jus came back from there, its a nice ass day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 02:09 PM~4758294
> *:biggrin:  jus came back from there, its a nice ass day
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i need to take a cruise out to houston soon.. go check out some apartments and go job hunting and shit.. 

visit family and what/not


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 2 2006, 01:12 PM~4758310
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 saw some when i was out :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Feb 2 2006, 02:17 PM~4758339
> *i need to take a cruise out to houston soon..  go check out some apartments and go job hunting and shit..
> 
> visit family and what/not
> *


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hello houston


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuddup


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

wow...........thats all i got to say


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

banana anyone?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 02:58 PM~4758572
> *banana anyone?
> *


lol!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 02:58 PM~4758572
> *banana anyone?
> *


that's what she said


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Everything come out ok Pat?? :cheesy:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

well damn...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2006, 02:10 PM~4758652
> *Everything come out ok Pat?? :cheesy:
> *



u mean the doo doo? yea, sure it did. a lil wet for my liking but yea, its ok.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 03:17 PM~4758703
> *u mean the doo doo?  yea, sure it did.  a lil wet for my liking but yea, its ok.
> *


 :cheesy: lol!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 2 2006, 02:28 PM~4758792
> *:cheesy: lol!!
> *




:rofl:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sup peeps


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up piazanos


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the sky foo'


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 01:41 PM~4758912
> *the sky foo'
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 2 2006, 03:00 PM~4759073
> *:twak:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: Is it Friday yet?!?! Damn its not!!! :angry:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

did anyone seethe police chase on the news just now?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Feb 2 2006, 03:21 PM~4759228
> *did anyone seethe police chase on the news just now?
> *


wow i saw it they shot that dude


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

i heard it going on inmy wreacker


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 08:08 AM~4757061
> *2 midgets :cheesy:
> is eric standin on his tippy toes???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 2 2006, 12:52 AM~4756343
> *Here are my friends *SWITCHES*
> (Left to right)Me,Jessica,Rosie's Cuz,Rosie,Jennifer getting ready to go to club and tear it up in XMAS before barfing in my Caddy!!!
> *



I need to move to Califs!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 2 2006, 03:37 PM~4759343
> *I need to move to Califs!!!!
> *



you cant handle califas foo' :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 02:42 PM~4759379
> *you cant handle califas foo' :0
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Feb 2 2006, 02:21 PM~4759228
> *did anyone seethe police chase on the news just now?
> *



that somes shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where's Hollywood? Anyone seen or talk to the homie?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 2 2006, 03:47 PM~4759425
> *that somes shit
> *


he ll yeah the cops busted off like 30 shots


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2006, 04:49 PM~4759446
> *he ll yeah the cops busted off like 30 shots
> *


sucks for him. shouldn't have ran.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 03:50 PM~4759454
> *sucks for him.  shouldn't have ran.
> *


n ope that dude was a damm pshyco


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2006, 02:49 PM~4759446
> *he ll yeah the cops busted off like 30 shots
> *



I would unload all 3 of my clips in that MFer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2006, 04:55 PM~4759490
> *n ope that dude was a damm pshyco
> *


was your boy elizar one of the cops spilling lead on that fool?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 03:57 PM~4759507
> *was your boy elizar one of the cops spilling lead on that fool?
> *


naw mayne lol


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Well i guess i'll be reading about that police chase tomorrow.. someone post news coverage whenever..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Feb 2 2006, 04:58 PM~4759516
> *Well i guess i'll be reading about that police chase tomorrow..  someone post news coverage whenever..
> *


http://www.click2houston.com/index.html


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

It is boring in here :banghead:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup everybody


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2006, 03:50 PM~4759454
> *sucks for him.  shouldn't have ran.
> *



THAT FOOL MUST HAVE BEEN NUTS.... :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 2 2006, 04:03 PM~4760086
> *THAT FOOL MUST HAVE BEEN NUTS.... :0
> *



MORE LIKE A STUPID ASS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

neons are safe :thumbsup: the lady and daughter didnt get hurt


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hes on that wet


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:tears: Well as Latin & Nik already know....Heaven Sent is gone after owning her for 14 years......Her new home is in Killeen Texas. It's a sad day round herre  Just thought I'd share.....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 2 2006, 06:22 PM~4760855
> *  :tears: Well as Latin & Nik already know....Heaven Sent is gone after owning her for 14 years......Her new home is in Killeen Texas. It's a sad day round herre   Just thought I'd share.....
> *



:0 SORRY TO HEAR THAT CAR LOOKS NICE....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do peeps


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 2 2006, 03:55 PM~4759491
> *I would unload all 3 of my clips in that MFer
> *


with that ruger :cheesy: 





> *dj short dog Posted Today, 06:22 PM
> Well as Latin & Nik already know....Heaven Sent is gone after owning her for 14 years......Her new home is in Killeen Texas. It's a sad day round herre  Just thought I'd share..... *


i wish i could say i had a car that long homeboy. jus think of it as her bringin new life and joy to somebody else


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sancha is back and I am not going anywhere!! How have ya'll been ?? Hope ok. Well talk to ya'll laterz much luv to LIL laterz


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ALL DRIED UP AND TIED UP FOREVER, ALL FUCKED UP AND DEAD TO THE WORLD 
-mARILYN mANSON


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

any body go out to tha sports fan store were they sell old jordans and throwbacks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 2 2006, 07:22 PM~4760855
> *  :tears: Well as Latin & Nik already know....Heaven Sent is gone after owning her for 14 years......Her new home is in Killeen Texas. It's a sad day round herre   Just thought I'd share.....
> *


 :tears: 

A Pasadena H.S. legend  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2006, 07:10 AM~4765547
> *:tears:
> 
> A Pasadena H.S. legend    :biggrin:
> *


hey ill copy some music tomorrow. what kinda spanish rock are you wanting? did they mention some groups they liked so i know what to copy.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 2 2006, 05:05 PM~4760106
> *neons are safe :thumbsup: the lady and daughter didnt get hurt
> *



from what i remember in one of those car ratings a few years back.. Neons (both plymoth and dodge) were the highest death rated cars.. but damn.. either that one is a soldier or things have changed


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Feb 2 2006, 07:57 PM~4761666
> *Sancha is back and I am not going anywhere!! How have ya'll been ?? Hope ok. Well talk to ya'll laterz much luv to LIL laterz
> *



wad up :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2006, 09:40 AM~4765758
> *hey ill copy some music tomorrow. what kinda spanish rock are you wanting? did they mention some groups they liked so i know what to copy.
> *


whatever is popular or hits. Sat nights will be my night at the club :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2006, 08:56 AM~4765824
> *whatever is popular or hits.  Sat nights will be my night at the club  :thumbsup:
> *


cool. ill get all that i got together and put the most popular songs on them. alot are old skool songs but anyone who listens to that kinda music will know and jam out too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2006, 11:21 AM~4766238
> *cool. ill get all that i got together and put the most popular songs on them. alot are old skool songs but anyone who listens to that kinda music will know and jam out too.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 11:08 AM~4766580
> *:biggrin:
> *




wutcha got there queer


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i challenged a female once.i punched her in the nose and kicked her ass. wooooo hoooooooo. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 2 2006, 06:45 PM~4761545
> *with that ruger :cheesy:
> i wish i could say i had a car that long homeboy.  jus think of it as her bringin new life and joy to somebody else
> *


or my colt or my AK


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 01:41 PM~4767589
> *or my colt or my AK
> *



or i'll let you borrow the desert eagle .50cal :0 




or the stainless .44 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 10:08 AM~4766580
> *:biggrin:
> *



I love the OG 3 prong spinners


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 3 2006, 12:43 PM~4767605
> *or i'll let you borrow the  :0
> or the stainless .44 :biggrin:
> *



U seen Bojoe's desert eagle .50cal? That's one big MFer


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Coming to a carshow near you...
Check her out at Dallasvida.com 
[attachmentid=447357]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 01:45 PM~4767623
> *U seen Bojoe's desert eagle .50cal?  That's one big MFer
> *



dont need to, i have one. but yea, thats a BIG bitch. and kicks ALOT more than the .44 does :0


and a box of 20 is almost $30  i have i think 7 left.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 3 2006, 12:48 PM~4767651
> *dont need to, i have one.  but yea, thats a BIG bitch.  and kicks ALOT more than the .44 does :0
> and a box of 20 is almost $30   i have i think 7 left.
> *



BALLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how much you buy it for?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

a grand at collectors on fondren/richmond. came with a red dot scope. went to shoot it, and the muzzle blast broke the glass reticle loose inside the scope.


and let me add, it is completely impracticle for ANYTHING, other than cool conversation. its big, heavy, expensive to shoot and is uncomfortable to shoot. it jus sits in the safe.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 3 2006, 01:02 PM~4767781
> *a grand at collectors on fondren/richmond.  came with a red dot scope.  went to shoot it, and the muzzle blast broke the glass reticle loose inside the scope.
> *


"deep pockets pat"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 02:03 PM~4767792
> *"deep pockets pat"
> *




:uh: loadstar said the samething this morning. ya'll the ballers. im jus tryin to catch up to that other level ya'll on


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 3 2006, 01:04 PM~4767804
> *:uh:  loadstar said the samething this morning.  ya'll the ballers.  im jus tryin to catch up to that other level ya'll on
> *



he bought a 50 cal? wow he's my idol :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 02:06 PM~4767811
> *he bought a 50 cal?  wow he's my idol :biggrin:
> *




nah foo' :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> *R.I.P
> 
> Low Times
> Spokes and Juice*




u makin a list o que? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 3 2006, 01:09 PM~4767840
> *u makin a list o que? :biggrin:
> *



at least spokes and juice is going to refund my subscription...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 02:14 PM~4767879
> *at least spokes and juice is going to refund my subscription...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 03:14 PM~4767879
> *at least spokes and juice is going to refund my subscription...
> *



Its on its way bro...

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 3 2006, 03:48 PM~4768153
> *Its on its way bro...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Que onda manana?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

about to go do like paul wall and chunk deuce :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2006, 02:59 PM~4768215
> *about to go do like paul wall and chunk deuce  :ugh:
> *


u mean make some latin jr.'s :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 3 2006, 04:03 PM~4768253
> *u mean make some latin jr.'s  :uh:
> *


some *pat*ty cakes


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 3 2006, 01:48 PM~4768153
> *Its on its way bro...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2006, 03:05 PM~4768270
> *some patty cakes
> *



sorry ass :uh: 








:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

for pat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 3 2006, 03:32 PM~4768476
> * for pat
> *



sweet, now put em on the mc and take pics :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 3 2006, 03:33 PM~4768481
> *sweet, now put em on the mc and take pics :cheesy:
> *


gotta wait till the parts get here :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 3 2006, 03:33 PM~4768485
> *gotta wait till the parts get here :cheesy:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 3 2006, 02:32 PM~4768476
> * for pat
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im ready to go home and work on the impala.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where u at losers


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 03:20 PM~4768811
> *where u at losers
> *



At HOME since 1pm and still getting paid


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 03:21 PM~4768819
> *At HOME since 1pm and still getting paid
> *


oh you too


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 03:23 PM~4768843
> *oh you too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i didnt know spokes and juice went out of business.. whats the deal w/ that?

i am sure its been discussed b4.. but fill me in..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn boong bing blindin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

frito im gonna start callin you the bling king


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Feb 3 2006, 03:31 PM~4768895
> *i didnt know spokes and juice went out of business..  whats the deal w/ that?
> 
> i am sure its been discussed b4..  but fill me in..
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=28980


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 3 2006, 02:12 PM~4767367
> *i challenged a female once.i punched her in the nose and kicked her ass. wooooo hoooooooo. :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 3 2006, 03:42 PM~4769006
> *:ugh:
> *


dena when you busting the car out.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 03:43 PM~4769012
> *dena when you busting the car out.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 05:43 PM~4769012
> *dena when you busting the car out.
> *


whenever it's ready


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 3 2006, 03:45 PM~4769023
> *whenever it's ready
> *


so that means never


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 03:52 PM~4769062
> *so that means never
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 05:52 PM~4769062
> *so that means never
> *


no, that means whenever everything comes back from the shop(s) then it'll be done :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 3 2006, 04:16 PM~4769248
> *no, that means whenever everything comes back from the shop(s) then it'll be done :uh:
> *


stop lyin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 04:20 PM~4768811
> *where u at losers
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up pat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup foo' got off early too. fucked up though cus the bosses said NO MO' OT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it dew


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 3 2006, 04:40 PM~4769440
> *sup foo' got off early too.  fucked up though cus the bosses said NO MO' OT
> *


damn that gonna tap into the 64 money


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 05:46 PM~4769494
> *damn that gonna tap into the 64 money
> *




yea, it is. i was gettin good extra money with it. fuckin ****. cheap ass's, must be cuttin into their profit margins. i been lookin for a second job anyhow. im on the 'kenny get rich plan' :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 3 2006, 04:49 PM~4769520
> *yea, it is.  i was gettin good extra money with it.  fuckin ****.  cheap ass's, must be cuttin into their profit margins.  i been lookin for a second job anyhow.  im on the 'kenny get rich plan' :biggrin:
> *


first step in the plan to get rich is never buy a ring. only make em think that.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 05:50 PM~4769535
> *first step in the plan to get rich is never buy a ring. only make em think that.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 04:50 PM~4769535
> *first step in the plan to get rich is never buy a ring. only make em think that.
> *



Pat been promising that ring for 10yrs :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 06:04 PM~4769663
> *Pat been promising that ring for 10yrs :biggrin:
> *





:0 sssshhhhhh


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 2 2006, 12:52 AM~4756343
> *Here are my friends *SWITCHES*
> (Left to right)Me,Jessica,Rosie's Cuz,Rosie,Jennifer getting ready to go to club and tear it up in XMAS before barfing in my Caddy!!!
> *


dammn!!! homegirl u got 2 hook me up!!! but wait a minute, where r u staying now????  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Feb 2 2006, 12:56 PM~4758555
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i see ur avitar homie, i see u want 2 keep that belt :0 :biggrin: when u taking it 2 the park??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> Here are my friends *SWITCHES*
> (Left to right)Me,Jessica,Rosie's Cuz,Rosie,Jennifer getting ready to go to club and tear it up in XMAS before barfing in my Caddy!!!
> [/quote
> AND HOOK ME UP TO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 3 2006, 09:56 PM~4770955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

nope, u need a playa licence like mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP BOILER WAS UP AT YO HOUSE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 10:02 PM~4770989
> *nope, u need a playa licence like mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OR JUST AN ESCALADE ON 24S


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

KC GET YO ASS BACK TO WORK


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2006, 08:02 PM~4770993
> *SUP BOILER WAS UP AT YO HOUSE
> *


nothing, got 2 work tomorrow, and waiting 4 choche to bring me 6 more batteries, i will run 16 batteries to the nose on the monte 2 see what it do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEA MIGHT WORK ON THE CAPRICE TOMMOROW


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 08:08 PM~4771038
> *nothing, got 2 work tomorrow, and waiting 4 choche to bring me 6 more batteries, i will run 16 batteries to the nose on the monte 2 see what it do :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



PINCHE choche :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2006, 08:12 PM~4771060
> *YEA MIGHT WORK ON THE CAPRICE TOMMOROW
> *


did u hear about that easter king of the streets battle comp ? seem like everyone is getting ready 4 it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NAW I HEARD NOTHIN ABOUT IT


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 08:14 PM~4771082
> *did u hear about that easter king of the streets battle comp ? seem like everyone is getting ready 4 it
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2006, 08:15 PM~4771090
> *NAW I HEARD NOTHIN ABOUT IT
> *


well spread the word at there in ur side of town homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 10:17 PM~4771110
> *well spread the word at there in ur side of town homie
> *


WELL NOONES HOPPIN ON THIS SIDE BUT ME THAT I KNOW OF


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2006, 08:19 PM~4771116
> *WELL NOONES HOPPIN ON THIS SIDE BUT ME THAT I KNOW OF
> *


what??? :0 :0   :angry: :angry:  but hey what about beto??


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 09:14 PM~4771082
> *did u hear about that easter king of the streets battle comp ? seem like everyone is getting ready 4 it
> *


I did't know but i know now and I'll be ready
watch out boiler :biggrin: lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:23 PM~4771153
> *I did know and I'll be ready
> watch out boiler  :biggrin: lol
> *


talk 2 me about the truck on ur avitar


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I BOUGHT A 90 FLEETWOOD FOR PARTS FOR 300 BUCKS MINUS THE LIGHTS AND SIDE MOLDING *SORRY BRIAN SEATS ARE CLOTH I THOUGHT ABOUT YOU*I GOT IT FROM A STORAGE LOT IT WAS A STOLEN RECOVORY ALL THE TOOK WAS THE HEAD LIGHTS, CORNER LIGHTS,THE CHROME BEZELS, AND SIDE MOLDINGS
RUNS AND DRIVES


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

what you want to know


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:23 PM~4771153
> *I did't know but i know now and I'll be ready
> watch out boiler  :biggrin: lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 why im i always the target?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 09:27 PM~4771182
> *:0  :0  :0 why im i always the target?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i was just kidding john told me to say that


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

whats going down this weekend


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:27 PM~4771180
> *what you want to know
> *


besides when u ready 2 paint my cutty?? who's truck, how high it hops,and when yall bringint it out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 10:30 PM~4771201
> *besides when u ready 2 paint my cutty?? who's truck,  how high it hops,and when yall bringint it out :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT TRUCK DIDNT HOP IT JUST HAD A BIG ASS LIFT ON IT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:28 PM~4771188
> *i was just kidding john told me to say that
> *


i figure, hey is that the ressurection of the flying squirrel :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 09:30 PM~4771201
> *besides when u ready 2 paint my cutty?? who's truck,  how high it hops,and when yall bringint it out :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this is my old project i had it out about 3 or 4 years ago it is underconstruction again it should be out soon but i can't tell you how high yet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2006, 08:31 PM~4771210
> *THAT TRUCK DIDNT HOP IT JUST HAD A BIG ASS LIFT ON IT
> *


 :0 but looks killer


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2006, 09:31 PM~4771210
> *THAT TRUCK DIDNT HOP IT JUST HAD A BIG ASS LIFT ON IT
> *


it started to hop at the end till i broke the frame


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:36 PM~4771253
> *it started to hop at the end till i broke the frame
> *


it's just part of a lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 09:39 PM~4771274
> *it's just part of a lowriding  :biggrin:
> *


yep thats what happens when you don't reinforce it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Feb 3 2006, 08:35 PM~4771242
> *
> *



I member that blazer


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 10:02 PM~4771406
> *I member that blazer
> *


it will be back soon


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

pasted ur bedtime pat


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

local lows


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Goofy? lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

mo


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big spook dawg


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey is there an ENRON CC in Houston?

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 4 2006, 04:10 AM~4773527
> *Hey is there an ENRON CC in Houston?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yea the president is on trial right now :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2006, 04:01 AM~4773504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ..tight...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2006, 10:09 PM~4771837
> *Goofy?    lol    :biggrin:
> *


lol...i remember when they asked me if that was me.... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 07:53 PM~4770929
> *dammn!!! homegirl u got 2 hook me up!!! but wait a minute, where r u staying now????   :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2006, 06:55 AM~4773851
> *" :angry: Someone just got in big trouble!!!!  :angry: "
> 
> THE WIFE.
> *


OHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 R.I.P. BOILER....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2006, 08:43 AM~4773825
> *lol...i remember when they asked me if that was me.... :uh:
> *


does look like you :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2006, 08:55 AM~4773851
> *" :angry: Someone just got in big trouble!!!!  :angry: "
> 
> THE WIFE.
> *


_*ATTENTION ALL PLAYAS: NEVER INTRODUCE YOUR GIRLFRIENDS/WIVES TO LAYITLOW OR YOU'LL GET BURNED FOR TRYING TO GET THE HOOK UPS ON SOME SIDE ACTION.

SINCERELY,
LATIN*_


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

hahahahah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 06:50 PM~4769535
> *first step in the plan to get rich is never buy a ring. only make em think that.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 10:02 PM~4770989
> *nope, u need a playa licence like mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think your Playa License got revoked. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: This time working on Saturday instead of Sunday.... today is gonna be cake...just gotta restore a couple of PC systems and ride the clock. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Is today your b'day Frito?? Happy b'day playa.

*texasgold(28)*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 09:13 AM~4774160
> *Is today your b'day Frito??  Happy b'day playa.
> 
> texasgold(28)
> *


fo sho  ........actually I'm up so early cause I gotta get the stuff ready for the bash


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2006, 10:15 AM~4774165
> *fo sho  ........actually I'm up so early cause I gotta get the stuff ready for the bash
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 08:13 AM~4774160
> *Is today your b'day Frito??  Happy b'day playa.
> 
> texasgold(28)
> *


Happy B day Frito...da big 28...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So what's going on tonight?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 4 2006, 08:11 AM~4774151
> *:wave: This time working on Saturday instead of Sunday.... today is gonna be cake...just gotta restore a couple of PC systems and ride the clock.  :biggrin:
> *


same here..at work getting payed but not working.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wuz da damn deal folx


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 08:45 AM~4774240
> *So what's going on tonight?
> *


Jillians (sp) off I10 and silber..EMPIRE 3yr anni. 8pm -??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2006, 08:48 AM~4774246
> *wuz da damn deal folx
> *


wuz up slizim....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2006, 10:46 AM~4774242
> *same here..at work getting payed but not working.....
> *


same here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2006, 10:48 AM~4774247
> *Jillians (sp) off I10 and silber..EMPIRE 3yr anni. 8pm -??
> *


Wish i could go. Got to be at Rumba Club at 9pm. Will be dj'ing there next saturday and then become the house dj on saturdays.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2006, 09:15 AM~4774165
> *fo sho  ........actually I'm up so early cause I gotta get the stuff ready for the bash
> 
> 
> ...



happy birfday :cheesy: i remember when i turned 28......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 08:52 AM~4774258
> *Wish i could go.  Got to be at Rumba Club at 9pm.  Will be dj'ing there next saturday and then become the house dj on saturdays.
> *


kool..rumba is off 45 south..noting but latina freaks up in there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2006, 08:15 AM~4774165
> *fo sho  ........actually I'm up so early cause I gotta get the stuff ready for the bash
> 
> 
> ...


happy bday old man. u gonna get grey hairs now :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2006, 09:15 AM~4774165
> *fo sho  ........actually I'm up so early cause I gotta get the stuff ready for the bash
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx 4 the invite. :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

here is the pinata that my wife made me :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

poker chip. :cheesy: i had 4 queens on some old man last nite at the casino took his fuckin money :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2006, 01:08 PM~4775007
> *poker chip.  :cheesy:  i had 4 queens on some old man last nite at the casino took his fuckin money  :biggrin:
> *


four of a kind :0 ....i would have bet the farm


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 09:52 AM~4774258
> *Wish i could go.  Got to be at Rumba Club at 9pm.  Will be dj'ing there next saturday and then become the house dj on saturdays.
> *


We gots a new hang out spot hhahah!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2006, 12:09 PM~4775012
> *four of a kind :0 ....i would have bet the farm
> *


man you dont wanna know what happened last nite :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2006, 01:11 PM~4775021
> *man you dont wanna know what happened last nite  :uh:
> *


no more kandy paint job money


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2006, 12:12 PM~4775031
> *no more kandy paint job money
> *


cmon fool you know the candy paint job has already been paid in full.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2006, 10:15 AM~4774165
> *fo sho  ........actually I'm up so early cause I gotta get the stuff ready for the bash
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 09:13 AM~4774160
> *Is today your b'day Frito??  Happy b'day playa.
> 
> texasgold(28)
> *



HAPPY BIRTHDAY...........texasgold, party hard playa....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 08:13 AM~4774160
> *Is today your b'day Frito??  Happy b'day playa.
> 
> texasgold(28)
> *



Happy B-Day Frito :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SO FRITO WHAT THE WIFE GET YOU FOR BDAY, 4 PUMP SETUP?? :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 4 2006, 02:04 PM~4775568
> *Happy B-Day Frito :biggrin:
> *



Jason's H B-day is 2morrow but his party is tonite


----------



## Hugecahonies (Jan 22, 2006)

where does everyone go now in Houston.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WUZ UP PEEPS WAT YALL UP 2...ME JUST WORKIN OUT OF TOWN HAD A CHANCE SO JUST CHECKIN IN TO SAY FOR EVERYONE TO KEEP IT REAL IN THE BIG H TOWN, KEEP THE LOWRIDING ALIVE AND MOVING...IM OUT HERE IN TAMPA FLORIDA REPRESENTING THAT BIG H, KEEP IT REAL IM OUT!!!!!THAT REGAL IS STILL FOR SALE...GET IT WHILE ITS HOT $3000 CASH NO LESS...LATER


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hugecahonies_@Feb 4 2006, 07:24 PM~4776560
> *where does everyone go now in Houston.
> *



Nice truck!!!

Different places are being tried out... Autozone every other sat night (with SP afterwards). MacGregor park on Sunday.

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

whos going for the steelers


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

damn its quiet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

wuz up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got an authentic spokes and juice magazine for sale, vol. 1 never been open. for sale :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 08:02 PM~4784015
> *i got an authentic spokes and juice magazine for sale, vol. 1 never been open. for sale  :0
> *



sounds like an ebay thing... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 08:06 PM~4784048
> *:ugh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man what a weekend, didnt do shit. should have worked


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 07:11 PM~4784078
> *man what a weekend, didnt do shit. should have worked
> *


man, me too i didn't go to work and there was nowhere to cruise :angry: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2006, 07:17 PM~4784105
> *man, me too i didn't go to work and there was nowhere to cruise :angry:  :angry:
> *


when im off nothing happens when i work people call me up. starting tomoro im on a 14 day grind :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 08:01 AM~4774109
> *ATTENTION ALL PLAYAS:  NEVER INTRODUCE YOUR GIRLFRIENDS/WIVES TO LAYITLOW OR YOU'LL GET BURNED FOR TRYING TO GET THE HOOK UPS ON SOME SIDE ACTION.
> 
> SINCERELY,
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: but she introduce her self :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 07:18 PM~4784116
> *when im off nothing happens when i work people call me up. starting tomoro im on a 14 day grind  :uh:
> *


only in h town :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

steelers won. :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

back to work :banghead:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 09:53 PM~4770929
> *dammn!!! homegirl u got 2 hook me up!!! but wait a minute, where r u staying now????   :biggrin:
> *


como q where im stayin??? 
foo u better recognize that u been knowin where i b !!!
te voy a pegar and hell yeah i hook u up wit sum cali ruca ... 
ijo im gonna get it !!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> > Here are my friends *SWITCHES*
> > (Left to right)Me,Jessica,Rosie's Cuz,Rosie,Jennifer getting ready to go to club and tear it up in XMAS before barfing in my Caddy!!!
> > [/quote
> > AND HOOK ME UP TO
> ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 10:02 PM~4770989
> *nope, u need a playa licence like mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



PLAYA LICENSE ?????
HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
"I BET YOU AINT GOT IT LIKE ME"


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2006, 10:21 PM~4771134
> *what???  :0  :0      :angry:  :angry:   but hey what about beto??
> *



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL IJO YA ME CANSE !!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :tongue: :tongue: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup pink


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 10:01 AM~4774109
> *ATTENTION ALL PLAYAS:  NEVER INTRODUCE YOUR GIRLFRIENDS/WIVES TO LAYITLOW OR YOU'LL GET BURNED FOR TRYING TO GET THE HOOK UPS ON SOME SIDE ACTION.
> 
> SINCERELY,
> ...


HEY I TOTALLY FEEL YOU !!!!
GO VICTOR GO GO VICTOR GO !!!!! :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2006, 10:04 AM~4774126
> *I think your Playa License got revoked.  lol
> *


 YOU THINK ???AS SOON AS HE GOT IT,IT CREMATED IN HIS HANDS!!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2006, 09:20 PM~4784125
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but she introduce her self :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 OH DAMN I REMEMBER THAT !!!
LOL


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2006, 03:01 AM~4786416
> *Sup pink
> *


HEY YOU !!
WHO DIS BE ? ???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 6 2006, 02:10 AM~4786440
> *HEY YOU !!
> WHO DIS BE ? ???
> *


U talkin to the "GRAND KING" :worship:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2006, 03:52 AM~4786527
> *U talkin to the "GRAND KING" :worship:
> *


GRAND KING ???? 
IJO NO TE CHIFLES ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 6 2006, 02:58 AM~4786540
> *GRAND KING ????
> IJO NO TE CHIFLES ...
> *


ok :twak:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2006, 04:28 AM~4786576
> *ok :twak:
> *


SAY WHAT ??
OH HELL NAW IMA TELL MY BOY VIC TO SHOW YOU HOW TO RECOGNIZE ... 
A GOLPES NO !!! :nono:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 6 2006, 03:30 AM~4786579
> *SAY WHAT ??
> OH HELL NAW IMA TELL MY BOY VIC TO SHOW YOU HOW TO RECOGNIZE ...
> A GOLPES NO  !!! :nono:
> *


"QUE" :dunno:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2006, 04:31 AM~4786583
> *"QUE" :dunno:
> *


NADA YOU BIG ****** !!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey monica


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 08:54 AM~4787006
> *hey monica
> *




quit tryin to know everybody :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

bottoms up.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*SOLD!!!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2006, 12:08 PM~4787926
> *BALLER!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh: 







:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 01:18 PM~4787980
> *BALLER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


gettin closer $$ to the crib :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2006, 12:20 PM~4787997
> *gettin closer $$ to the crib :biggrin:
> *



streiht flossin n big balln in da west side


ps, check yo pm's fool


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 01:22 PM~4788008
> *streiht flossin n big balln in da west side
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2006, 12:25 PM~4788022
> *:biggrin:
> *


when can we get together 4 da header panel?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 6 2006, 01:33 PM~4788069
> *when can we get together 4 da header panel?
> *


Now its gonna be a lil hard b/c i have to meet the dead line on the 85.. We'll see whats up pretty quick!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2006, 12:41 PM~4788095
> *Now its gonna be a lil hard b/c i have to meet the dead line on the 85.. We'll see whats up pretty quick!
> *


Dat's cool. Just let me know.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup ****, queers, playas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 6 2006, 01:19 PM~4787985
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the refund....














.....i'm just waiting by the mailbox woohoo....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

patience is a virtue...

dont go and spend it all in one place young whipper snapper....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 6 2006, 01:59 PM~4788186
> *patience is a virtue...
> 
> dont go and spend it all in one place young whipper snapper....
> *


I guarantee I'll get my Income Tax check 1st. LOL!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 12:54 PM~4788154
> *sup ****, queers, playas
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2006, 02:00 PM~4788195
> *I guarantee I'll get my Income Tax check 1st.  LOL!
> *


Ive had my w2 for 3 weeks now... May just save it and file with my 2006 return :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i filed my taxes already and waitin on the check. i got back more than i expected.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 08:54 AM~4787006
> *hey monica
> *


 :roflmao: 

sup.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2006, 12:31 PM~4788393
> *:roflmao:
> 
> sup.
> *


HAPPY EARLY VALENTINES DAY PUMPKIN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2006, 12:07 PM~4788236
> *Ive had my w2 for 3 weeks now... May just save it and file with my 2006 return :cheesy:
> *


YOU DONT EVEN NEED THE MONEY HUH,


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Where's KEN LAY at?

Is ENRON CC still around?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 6 2006, 01:24 PM~4788783
> *Where's KEN LAY at?
> 
> Is ENRON CC still around?
> *


FUNNY, HE WAS A PATIENT AT A HOSP I WORK AT...CANT SAY MUCH ABOUT IT, LAWS MY GET ME...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 6 2006, 02:24 PM~4788783
> *Where's KEN LAY at?
> 
> Is ENRON CC still around?
> *



hahaahhahhaaa i work right by the federal courthouse. theres hundreds of reporters that were out there lookin to get a peek at the criminal.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 02:24 PM~4788787
> *FUNNY, HE WAS A PATIENT AT A HOSP I WORK AT...CANT SAY MUCH ABOUT IT, LAWS MY GET ME...
> *



he had hemroids?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 01:26 PM~4788803
> *he had hemroids?
> *


I WASNT TRYING TO LOOK AT HIS ASSHOLE, ASSHOLE :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 02:27 PM~4788810
> *I WASNT TRYING TO LOOK AT HIS ASSHOLE, ASSHOLE  :uh:
> *



well thas wut i would have figured since you wanted pics of brians :uh:
[attachmentid=451221]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 01:29 PM~4788826
> *well thas wut i would have figured since you wanted pics of brians  :uh:
> [attachmentid=451221]
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:cheesy:




and im goin to pick up the floors today


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 01:21 PM~4788763
> *HAPPY EARLY VALENTINES DAY PUMPKIN
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 02:21 PM~4788763
> *HAPPY EARLY VALENTINES DAY PUMPKIN
> *


ah how sweet. :cheesy: 


:ugh: you must be bored today.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 01:48 PM~4788974
> *:cheesy:
> and im goin to pick up the floors today
> *



ckeck ur pm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 03:48 PM~4788974
> *:cheesy:
> and im goin to pick up the floors today
> *


removed the carpet and padding from the '51 sport coupe, no rust other than dust. the car is real solid. no steel rotted through. i'll post pics later on. i guess being garaged since '76 kept this bomba solid


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2006, 02:00 PM~4789056
> *ah how sweet. :cheesy:
> :ugh: you must be bored today.
> *


why u say that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2006, 03:03 PM~4789080
> *removed the carpet and padding from the '51 sport coupe, no rust other than dust.  the car is real solid.  no steel rotted through.  i'll post pics later on.  i guess being garaged since '76 kept this bomba solid
> *



lucky mofo....keep it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 6 2006, 04:01 PM~4789064
> *ckeck ur pm
> *


Dave did you get my text on Sat?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat when u gettin these rims wheels should be here wed, thursday at the latest, i work this weekend...maybe thursday nite???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 04:03 PM~4789087
> *lucky mofo....keep it.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 03:03 PM~4789086
> *why u say that
> *


cuz i know you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 6 2006, 02:49 PM~4788984
> *
> *


exactly. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2006, 02:07 PM~4789112
> *cuz i know you.
> *


classy star :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 03:09 PM~4789129
> *classy star  :scrutinize:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 03:05 PM~4789100
> *pat when u gettin these rims wheels should be here wed, thursday at the latest, i work this weekend...maybe thursday nite???
> *



fa sho. i get paid friday :biggrin: actually, midnight thursday, direct deposit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 02:12 PM~4789148
> *fa sho.  i get paid friday :biggrin:  actually, midnight thursday, direct deposit
> *


damn pat how u do that. lets go casino gambling big baller


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 03:14 PM~4789167
> *damn pat how u do that. lets go casino gambling big baller
> *




i told you, im on the kenny get rich plan. i gotta copy the master


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 02:17 PM~4789188
> *i told you, im on the kenny get rich plan.  i gotta copy the master
> *


lets go put our whole income tax on one bet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Check it out..

Took it from my garage (not enough space) to a homeboys house to remove interior, stainless trimming and driver side windows. removed the carpet also and found a snickers candy wrapper (from the 50's) + original owners manual in the car.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 03:18 PM~4789194
> *lets go put our whole income tax on one bet.
> *


u think? ***** dont tempt me.... :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2006, 03:19 PM~4789210
> *Check it out..
> 
> Took it from my garage (not enough space) to a homeboys house to remove interior, stainless trimming and driver side windows.  removed the carpet also and found a snickers candy wrapper (from the 50's) + original owners manual in the car.
> *



pics of the candy wrapper please


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 04:21 PM~4789226
> *pics of the candy wrapper please
> *


chingado! i knew your fatpata$$ would ask for that. give me a sec...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2006, 03:22 PM~4789234
> *chingado!  i knew your fatpata$$ would ask for that.  give me a sec...
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 02:20 PM~4789216
> *u think?  ***** dont tempt me.... :0
> *


only way to win big is to bet big, lets go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that car looks pretty solid. what are plans for it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 03:23 PM~4789251
> *only way to win big is to bet big, lets go
> *




let me see if it looks like my other car deal is gonna go through....... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 04:22 PM~4789243
> *:cheesy:
> *


here is the pic of the snickers wrapper, the manual and an auto certificate holder. was told by an oldtimer here that people were required to keep their auto registration at all times back in the 50's in that little envelope.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 02:05 PM~4789100
> *pat when u gettin these rims wheels should be here wed, thursday at the latest, i work this weekend...maybe thursday nite???
> *



i'll take them


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2006, 03:28 PM~4789295
> *here is the pic of the snickers wrapper, the manual and an auto certificate holder.  was told by an oldtimer here that people were required to keep their auto registration at all times back in the 50's in that little envelope.
> *



that is f'n sweet. that kinda stuff is interesting. when i bought my first 63ss, i took the dash pad and carpet out and found some stuff. not much. found some .5cent movie ticket stubs, some pennies from the early 60's some old service tickets and some old ass condom wrappers :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 04:24 PM~4789256
> *damn that car looks pretty solid. what are plans for it
> *


right now, strip it to the metal, take it to conrads so that he can take the body off the frame and smooth out the minor dings that it has. while he's doing that, i'm going to buy all new suspension parts to replace the old ones. looked at a catalog that a homeboy has that is fully loaded with parts for this car. also take the interior to horatio (firme cc) so that he can do either a tuck & roll or just a basic original looking interior. was thinking of doing a leather interior, but i'm not balling out of control right now.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 6 2006, 03:30 PM~4789321
> *i'll take them
> *


 :twak:  tryin a jack move foo'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 04:31 PM~4789327
> *that is f'n sweet.  that kinda stuff is interesting.  when i bought my first 63ss, i took the dash pad and carpet out and found some stuff.  not much.  found some .5cent movie ticket stubs, some pennies from the early 60's some old service tickets and some old ass condom wrappers :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2006, 02:04 PM~4789089
> *Dave did you get my text on Sat?
> *



taken care of


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2006, 03:33 PM~4789346
> *pics?
> *




LOLLLL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


meegro, that was about 12 years ago.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 02:32 PM~4789339
> *:twak:    tryin a jack move foo'
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 04:34 PM~4789354
> *LOLLLL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> meegro, that was about 12 years ago.
> *


lol! If money starts getting tight due to the '51, i might sell the '86 regal


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

also, i was up under the dash pullin out all the fkd up wiring from when somebody put some bunk radio and speakers in there and found a funny lookin switch with a big purple wire comin out of it.

at the time i was new to impalas and didnt know what it was so i chunked it in the trash. i learned later it was the neutral safety switch for supersport model floor shift powerglides. they are worth pretty good money nowadays cus they arent reproduced.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2006, 03:36 PM~4789378
> *lol!  If money starts getting tight due to the '51, i might sell the '86 regal
> *



i got 5 on it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 6 2006, 03:36 PM~4789373
> *:machinegun:
> *


gangsta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 6 2006, 04:39 PM~4789404
> *i got 5 on it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2006, 02:36 PM~4789378
> *lol!  If money starts getting tight due to the '51, i might sell the '86 regal
> *



pics of the regal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 6 2006, 04:43 PM~4789438
> *pics of the regal
> *


Not for sale yet :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dave are your black dayton flags stickers or porcelain


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I am helping out a friend and we need some idea for a bike, any idea you can think of that hasn't been done yet would be fine, we're not choosy, but we need a theme by this afternoon it's kinda for school....Any them that hasn't already been done....Thank you please reply... :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up brian i thought you where the CADIKING of htown????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 05:15 PM~4790177
> *whats up brian i thought you where the CADIKING of htown????
> *


DAYUM :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man i duno brian i think you slippin because homeboy sure did cock the front up on me......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Was it a Chicano? Bro-ham? Galleta?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the game is to be sold, not told


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 06:25 PM~4790266
> *the game is to be sold, not told
> *


wax on! wax off!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 07:18 PM~4784116
> *when im off nothing happens when i work people call me up. starting tomoro im on a 14 day grind  :uh:
> *


stack it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 02:43 PM~4789444
> *dave are your black dayton flags stickers or porcelain
> *



Stickers


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

*Switches* portate bien PEACE ***** !!! Ill see you when I see ya ...  :happysad:  :tears: :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 05:25 PM~4790266
> *the game is to be sold, not told
> *




if it dont make dollars it dont make sense


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i just farted.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 6 2006, 07:31 PM~4791541
> **Switches* portate bien PEACE ***** !!! Ill see you when I see ya ...    :happysad:    :tears:  :wave:
> *


man???? y did i get married?? :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2006, 03:32 PM~4789338
> *right now, strip it to the metal, take it to conrads so that he can take the body off the frame and smooth out the minor dings that it has.  while he's doing that, i'm going to buy all new suspension parts to replace the old ones.  looked at a catalog that a homeboy has that is fully loaded with parts for this car.  also take the interior to horatio (firme cc) so that he can do either a tuck & roll or just a basic original looking interior.  was thinking of doing a leather interior, but i'm not balling out of control right now.
> *



DAMN NICE RIDE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED...! :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2006, 10:07 PM~4791875
> *man???? y did i get married?? :angry:
> *


SORRY MY MAN IM NO LONGER GIVING MY OPINION !!!
:dunno: :tears:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 6 2006, 11:11 PM~4792715
> *SORRY MY MAN IM NO LONGER GIVING MY OPINION !!!
> :dunno:  :tears:
> *



:0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

WHO IS FROM HOUSTONE !!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 7 2006, 01:59 AM~4793642
> *WHO IS FROM HOUSTONE !!!
> *


ITS BAXTER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 6 2006, 10:15 PM~4792758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 6 2006, 11:15 PM~4792758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Pat?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2006, 08:37 AM~4794265
> *Que onda Pat?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2006, 09:37 AM~4794265
> *Que onda Pat?
> *



:roflmao: muthafukaa, you'll never see a pic of me again. your havin wayyyy to much fun.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2006, 09:37 AM~4794265
> *Que onda Pat?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 7 2006, 10:48 AM~4794301
> *:roflmao:  muthafukaa, you'll never see a pic of me again.  your havin wayyyy to much fun.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so...................................................



where's that pic of you and me and crusty's house? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 7 2006, 11:16 AM~4794415
> *so...................................................
> where's that pic of you and me and crusty's house? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 06:21 PM~4790232
> *man i duno brian i think you slippin because homeboy sure did cock the front up on me......
> *


Been knowig about that car.... Its great if you like 79's I prefer fully 90ed 80-82 lecab's! Oh and Ive had 3 rag cadis how many rags have you had KING IMPALA????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 12:35 PM~4795173
> *Been knowig about that car.... Its great if you like 79's I prefer fully 90ed 80-82 lecab's! Oh and Ive had 3 rag cadis how many rags have you had KING IMPALA????
> *




dayyyyuuummm...all this shit talkin :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and this is for loadstar and liv4pedos

[attachmentid=452424]


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 7 2006, 12:42 PM~4795220
> *dayyyyuuummm...all this shit talkin :0
> *


its the battle of the ballers


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 7 2006, 12:44 PM~4795234
> *its the battle of the ballers
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Let me turn on my HID'sand shead some light on this matter...... I'm not a baller. I'm far from ballin I just work hard


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 01:02 PM~4795355
> *Let me turn on my HID'sand shead some light on this matter...... I'm not a baller.  I'm far from ballin I just work hard
> *





ballin





dont u mean bub lights :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Bub's with real *HID's*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 01:12 PM~4795429
> *Bub's with real HID's
> *





true baller style.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 7 2006, 02:16 PM~4795459
> *true baller style.
> *


Hustler.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 01:18 PM~4795471
> *Hustler.......
> *



how can i be like you?






hey were you able to find out about wut i asked?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 7 2006, 02:19 PM~4795476
> *how can i be like you?
> hey were you able to find out about wut i asked?
> *


Not yet hustler pat.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 01:20 PM~4795485
> *Not yet hustler pat.
> *



:uh: 



im po' foo'. thats why i need to know if its a wise investment.



baller B


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 7 2006, 02:21 PM~4795492
> *:uh:
> im po' foo'.  thats why i need to know if its a wise investment.
> baller B
> *


workin on it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 01:22 PM~4795498
> *workin on it
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 01:35 PM~4795173
> *Been knowig about that car.... Its great if you like 79's I prefer fully 90ed 80-82 lecab's! Oh and Ive had 3 rag cadis how many rags have you had KING IMPALA????
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 7 2006, 12:43 PM~4795226
> *and this is for loadstar and liv4pedos
> 
> [attachmentid=452424]
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 11:35 AM~4795173
> *Been knowig about that car.... Its great if you like 79's I prefer fully 90ed 80-82 lecab's! Oh and Ive had 3 rag cadis how many rags have you had KING IMPALA????
> *


i knew posting that pic would get your all worked up. .  mr hustleman


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

este buey. lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda caddy. You ready to put on your dancing shoes sabado at the EMPIRE anniversary gathering?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where u at dena, prolly cleaning those wing wong chong chinese wire wheels you got.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Where you at Houston!!!! Just wanted to say hi and I miss ya'll take care and always be safe much luv!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2006, 05:27 PM~4797210
> *Que onda caddy.  You ready to put on your dancing shoes sabado at the EMPIRE anniversary gathering?
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW.I GOT THE PLATFORMS WITH THE GOLDFISH ALREADY SHINED UP.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2006, 05:07 PM~4797046
> *este buey.  lol
> *



te gustan? :biggrin: 








HEY LOADSTAR, CAN YOU HEAR ME??????????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gay shit


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 7 2006, 10:12 PM~4798918
> *WUT IT DO HTOWN
> *


doin it big! :cheesy: 











:dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

whats da damn deal htown


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WHAT IT DO?? QUE PASA MI RAZA??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ANYBODY KNOWS WHEN IS THE KING OF THE STREETS BATTLE IN DALLAS??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

old pics of the lac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok Fellas, I had to do it!! My Rag cadi is on ebay  Bid to WIN!!!!

My Rag Cadi Auction Link


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

The homies from BAYOU CITY CC are having a BBQ plate sell this Saturday at VARA's Sports Bar off I-45 N and Calvacade from 11am -5pm.

Plates will sell for $5 and there will be raffles every Hr.

So come out and support them ..  
For more info Contact "Gil" 832-654-3225


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nice try but that car looks like ass with ther top up and them dts seats


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whut it dew h-town....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 7 2006, 10:52 PM~4799202
> *nice try but that car looks like ass with ther top up and them dts seats
> *


That mine foo'. You havent seen my car in a min b/c i gave it a slab make over :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 7 2006, 08:53 PM~4799213
> *whut it dew h-town....
> *


wuz up piazano..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 7 2006, 09:55 PM~4799227
> *wuz up piazano..
> *


nada mayne chillin...waiting for friday so that i can order my setup for the truck


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 7 2006, 08:58 PM~4799257
> *nada mayne chillin...waiting for friday so that i can order my setup for the truck
> *


 :0 ....How do you floss so hard!!! :biggrin: you going with CCE??


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 7 2006, 09:59 PM~4799269
> *:0 ....How do you floss so hard!!!  :biggrin:  you going with CCE??
> *


yea i believe so....just want to get that shit done so that i can get it painted.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 7 2006, 09:02 PM~4799288
> *yea i believe so....just want to get that shit done so that i can get it painted.
> *


CCE AIR BAGS OR JUICE? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 10:55 PM~4799225
> *That mine foo'. You havent seen my car in a min b/c i gave it a slab make over :biggrin:
> *


look again they stole yo digi dash and left you with sum bullshit


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2006, 10:04 PM~4799310
> *CCE AIR BAGS OR JUICE? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



juice all the way....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 7 2006, 09:05 PM~4799317
> *juice all the way....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 7 2006, 11:05 PM~4799312
> *look again they stole yo digi dash and left you with sum bullshit
> *


LMAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2006, 10:09 PM~4799355
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yea i kno, alot of people are telling me that im crazy but o'well fuk it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Slim, post up some more cadillac pics :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 7 2006, 09:11 PM~4799368
> *yea i kno, alot of people are telling me that im crazy but o'well fuk it
> *


HELL YEAH , FUK IT!! DO THE DAMNN THING!!! let me know if u need some help homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 7 2006, 09:11 PM~4799368
> *yea i kno, alot of people are telling me that im crazy but o'well fuk it
> *


its not crazy... its da shit kneegrow


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 7 2006, 10:48 PM~4799168
> *The homies from BAYOU CITY CC are having a BBQ plate sell this Saturday at VARA's Sports Bar off I-45 N and Calvacade from 11am -5pm.
> 
> Plates will sell for $5 and there will be raffles every Hr.
> ...


NOT TO START SHIT OR ANYTHING BUT WHEN I ASKED THEM WHAT THE CAUSE WAS FOR THEY SAID IT WAS TO BENIFIT THE CLUB AND THAT A BIG :nono: :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 09:12 PM~4799378
> *Slim, post up some more cadillac pics :cheesy:
> *


with out elbows please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2006, 10:13 PM~4799389
> *HELL YEAH , FUK IT!! DO THE DAMNN THING!!! let me know if u need some help homie
> *



cool cool, ill hit u up if i need anything.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2006, 11:15 PM~4799396
> *with out elbows please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LoL!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 11:12 PM~4799378
> *Slim, post up some more cadillac pics :cheesy:
> *


SORRY BIG HOMIE THOSE ARE WHEN I FIRST GOT THE CAR IT LOOKS NOTHIN LIKE THAT ANYMORE ITS FLAT BLACK PRIMER WITH BIG DADDY STOCKS ON IT 
ILL TAKE MORE PICS BEFORE I SWAP THE PARTS OFF OF THE PARTS CAR


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 7 2006, 09:14 PM~4799394
> *NOT TO START SHIT OR ANYTHING BUT WHEN I ASKED THEM WHAT THE CAUSE WAS FOR THEY SAID IT WAS TO BENIFIT THE CLUB AND THAT A BIG :nono:  :nono:
> *


  ......thats your opinion...i respect that but...when clubs have car washes to raise money for there club is that a no no?? but ...then again Im just spreading the word for some fellow lowriders asking help from the HLC..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 7 2006, 11:21 PM~4799447
> * ......thats your opinion...i respect that but...when clubs have car washes to raise money for there club is that a no no?? but ...then again Im just spreading the word for some fellow lowriders asking help from the HLC..
> *


YOU RIGHT DIDNT SEE IT THAT WAY THANKS FOR THE LIGHT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 7 2006, 09:22 PM~4799459
> *YOU RIGHT DIDNT SEE IT THAT WAY THANKS FOR THE LIGHT
> *


  ...Slim...im not right,.. just my opinion big homie..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2006, 09:14 PM~4799392
> *its not crazy... its da shit kneegrow
> *


Is tha Sic still SICK?? :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2006, 11:04 PM~4799310
> *CCE AIR BAGS OR JUICE? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 I LIKE THE JUICE LOLOLOLOL :barf:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 7 2006, 11:28 PM~4799519
> *I LIKE THE JUICE LOLOLOLOL  :barf:
> *


ITS PINKY NUGGA


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 7 2006, 11:31 PM~4799545
> *ITS PINKY NUGGA
> *


OFCOURSE YA ALREADY KNOW !!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY YALL IMA BE BACK IN A SEC IMA RUN TO THA STO


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 7 2006, 11:33 PM~4799564
> *HEY YALL IMA BE BACK IN A SEC IMA RUN TO THA STO
> *


GRAB ME A BLACK AND MILD AND SOME SHEETS FOR TONIGHT!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 7 2006, 09:25 PM~4799491
> *Is tha Sic still SICK?? :biggrin:
> *


NAW IM GOO NOW HOMIE
UP AND AT IT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

and some hot cheetos and a root beer... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

AND A BOX OF CONDOMS AND A BUBBLE GUM BEEPER


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 7 2006, 10:35 PM~4799587
> *and some hot cheetos and a root beer... :biggrin:
> *


 dont forget a gallon of milk and the oreo's.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HMMMM....................OREOS :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 7 2006, 10:34 PM~4799575
> *GRAB ME A BLACK AND MILD AND SOME SHEETS FOR TONIGHT!!!
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 7 2006, 11:34 PM~4799575
> *GRAB ME A BLACK AND MILD AND SOME SHEETS FOR TONIGHT!!!
> *


SLOW DOWN THERE LIL MAMA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2006, 11:39 PM~4799621
> *AND A BOX OF CONDOMS AND A BUBBLE GUM BEEPER
> *


YOU DONT NEED CONDOMS WHEN YOU JACKIN OFF


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 7 2006, 11:35 PM~4799587
> *and some hot cheetos and a root beer... :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOTTA BE THE NASTYEST AFTER TASTE EVER


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 08:44 PM~4799139
> *Ok Fellas, I had to do it!! My Rag cadi is on ebay   Bid to WIN!!!!
> 
> My Rag Cadi Auction Link
> *



Brian u take them pic at da homies (Flee's) Montrose tire and wheel?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 7 2006, 11:57 PM~4799766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i meant some sheets to roll some weed !!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 7 2006, 11:09 PM~4800385
> *i meant some sheets to roll some weed !!!
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 8 2006, 12:09 AM~4800385
> *i meant some sheets to roll some weed !!!
> *


UR SUPPOSED TO SAY NOPE TO DOPE. BESIDES NOCADDYLIKEMINE MIGHT BE WATCHIN    :around: :scrutinize: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FUCK YOU hatting HORES Hoooorrrraaaayyyy for cheaters and SORRY for BITCHES who dont know how to give it or better said LAY IT DOWN for there ******!!!!


damn like that? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 02:41 AM~4801003
> *FUCK YOU hatting HORES Hoooorrrraaaayyyy for cheaters and SORRY for BITCHES who dont know how to give it or better said LAY IT DOWN for there ******!!!!
> damn like that?  :0
> *



WTF

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 02:41 AM~4801003
> *FUCK YOU hatting HORES Hoooorrrraaaayyyy for cheaters and SORRY for BITCHES who dont know how to give it or better said LAY IT DOWN for there ******!!!!
> damn like that?  :0
> *


DAS WUT IT DEW


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2006, 11:12 PM~4799378
> *Slim, post up some more cadillac pics :cheesy:
> *


THINK I GOT MORE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YOU WHAT BRAIN I JUST THOUGHT ABOUT SUMTIN. IN ALL THOSE PICS I HAD THOSE BLACK FLEET PILOW TOP SEATS IN THAT CAR. I TOOK THEM OUT AND TREW DEM IN THA TRASH CUZ I DONT LIKE BINCH SEATS DRIVER SEAT HAD A 2 INCH RIP IN IT ALL THE OTHERS WERE FLAWLESS.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW SHAWN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what up slim lookin good on the lac


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 01:41 AM~4801003
> *FUCK YOU hatting HORES Hoooorrrraaaayyyy for cheaters and SORRY for BITCHES who dont know how to give it or better said LAY IT DOWN for there ******!!!!
> damn like that?  :0
> *



aiight.





















:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2006, 08:58 AM~4801673
> *YOU WHAT BRAIN I JUST THOUGHT ABOUT SUMTIN. IN ALL THOSE PICS I HAD THOSE BLACK FLEET PILOW TOP SEATS IN THAT CAR. I TOOK THEM OUT AND TREW DEM IN THA TRASH CUZ I DONT LIKE BINCH SEATS DRIVER SEAT HAD A 2 INCH RIP IN IT  ALL THE OTHERS WERE FLAWLESS.
> *


I should slap you :angry: You know you trew stacks of $$green backs$$ in the trash!!! :angry:  :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 10:48 AM~4802141
> *I should slap you :angry: You know you trew stacks of $$green backs$$  in the trash!!! :angry:    :angry:  :angry:
> *


why are you selling the lac?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2006, 10:51 AM~4802164
> *why are you selling the lac?
> *


lol!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 7 2006, 08:48 PM~4799168
> *The homies from BAYOU CITY CC are having a BBQ plate sell this Saturday at VARA's Sports Bar off I-45 N and Calvacade from 11am -5pm.
> 
> Plates will sell for $5 and there will be raffles every Hr.
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Where you at Patrica?? :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 11:12 AM~4802615
> *Where you at Patrica?? :cheesy:
> *



if i was in ur ass you'd know :uh: 









:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 12:23 PM~4802682
> *if i was in ur ass you'd know  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 12:23 PM~4802682
> *if i was in ur ass you'd know  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Car Club: putitinherbutt c.c. :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 11:37 AM~4802782
> *Car Club: putitinherbutt c.c. :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 12:39 PM~4802795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Has anybody seen the tiger attack video of sigfred and roy?

work safe link to the vid


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 11:43 AM~4802816
> *:ugh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 10:48 AM~4802141
> *I should slap you :angry: You know you trew stacks of $$green backs$$  in the trash!!! :angry:    :angry:  :angry:
> *


SORRY HOMIE(( BACK DEN I DIDNT WONT'EM NOT THEY HOT AND I DONT OWN'EM))


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2006, 01:22 PM~4803104
> *SORRY HOMIE(( BACK DEN I DIDNT WONT'EM NOT THEY HOT AND I DONT OWN'EM))
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I DIDNT GO TO WORK TODAY SO IMA GO TO SUM YARDS TODAY TOGET THE HOOD FO DAT ROADMASTER AND I'LL LOOK FO SUM SEATS TO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ooh! ooh! Let me know if you see any parts for a '93 big body brougham


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHATCHA NEED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2006, 11:33 AM~4803166
> *ooh! ooh!  Let me know if you see any parts for a '93 big body brougham
> *


JUNK YARD SHOW CAR


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 01:37 PM~4803197
> *JUNK YARD SHOW CAR
> *


MAACO PAINT JOB :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2006, 01:35 PM~4803179
> *WHATCHA NEED
> *


I need the chrome trim that goes around the tail lights


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hey slim try to find the drivers side window for a 2dr fleet.u know the year.84


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sumbody hook me up with a window


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Slim I need 2 side mirrors for a cutlass....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2006, 11:44 AM~4803223
> *MAACO PAINT JOB  :uh:
> *


ON DS THOUGH, CAN YOU DIG THAT?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

aint nothing wrong with a good maaco paint job....

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

c'mon now, it wasnt macco foolios. thats an insult :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 02:15 PM~4803420
> *ON DS THOUGH, CAN YOU DIG THAT?
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2006, 02:35 AM~4800982
> *UR SUPPOSED TO SAY NOPE TO DOPE. BESIDES NOCADDYLIKEMINE MIGHT BE WATCHIN       :around:  :scrutinize:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


come and arrest me!!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2006, 08:38 AM~4801615
> *DAS WUT IT DEW
> *


das right slim the truth hurts but hey i say what i feel and think is right aint NO stopping me


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

i thought i saw switches online!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2006, 12:32 PM~4803531
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


my ds stay twistin while you tip tip on ************


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hello? 





hello???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 02:17 PM~4804259
> *hello?
> hello???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 03:17 PM~4804264
> *:uh:
> *




 






sorry fool. its funny.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nah mean mayne.com/fashonigguhrito


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

PAT THESE NUTS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:ugh: 





pat this :guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IM ABOUT TO GO VALENTINES DAY SHOPPING FOR MY BITCHES. BRIAN YOU WANT ANYTHING IN PARTICULAR??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh: x 666.6


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT YOU PAT U KNOW I GOTTA TAKE CARE OF MY MAIN BITCH TOO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

brian gimme a call


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 03:26 PM~4804349
> *WHAT ABOUT YOU PAT U KNOW I GOTTA TAKE CARE OF MY MAIN BITCH TOO
> *




look queer, dont make get all thugged out up in hurr :machinegun: 




gimme a call too :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 04:14 PM~4804237
> *my ds stay twistin while you tip tip on ************
> *


Nah, I roll on my matching rims while my candy stay drip drip dripin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2006, 02:37 PM~4804420
> *Nah, I roll on my matching rims while my candy stay drip drip dripin'
> *


YOU CALL THAT RAINBOW KANDY. DOES THE LONE REALLY HAVE TO SHOW YOU WANT KANDY IS????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2006, 03:37 PM~4804420
> *Nah, I roll on my matching rims while my candy stay drip drip dripin'
> *


cus its soooo wet huh


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 8 2006, 04:37 PM~4804426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2006, 02:43 PM~4804475
> *Quit hating Kenny ... you don't have the balls or the dough to compete with my paint
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE CAR.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dena you fuckin with a streiht baller :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

STRAIGHT BALLER YEAH RIGHT ID GIVE HER 4500 FOR THAT RAGEDY MUTHAFUCKA


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 8 2006, 04:44 PM~4804483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pish posh


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 03:48 PM~4804514
> *STRAIGHT BALLER YEAH RIGHT ID GIVE HER 4500 FOR THAT RAGEDY MUTHAFUCKA
> *




$4500 = $1.00 to loadstar


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 04:48 PM~4804514
> *STRAIGHT BALLER YEAH RIGHT ID GIVE HER 4500 FOR THAT RAGEDY MUTHAFUCKA
> *


you've never seen the car in person so shut the fuck up ... you can keep your $4,500 and start trying to save up for a real paint job


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2006, 02:50 PM~4804531
> *you've never seen the car in person so shut the fuck up ... you can keep your $4,500 and start trying to save up for a real paint job
> *


 :0 :0 I SEEN THAT BUCKET GOING DOWN ALMEDA LOOKS LIKE A PLUM ON WHEELS.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 03:51 PM~4804540
> *:0  :0  I SEEN THAT BUCKET GOING DOWN ALMEDA LOOKS LIKE A PLUM ON WHEELS.
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 04:51 PM~4804540
> *:0  :0  I SEEN THAT BUCKET GOING DOWN ALMEDA LOOKS LIKE A PLUM ON WHEELS.
> *


:roflmao: bullshit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 8 2006, 03:14 PM~4804237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 8 2006, 05:26 PM~4804786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

BOTH OF YA NEED TO CHILL BEFORE I SHOW YA A REAL CANDY PAINT JOB.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

NAW IM BULLSHITING.LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2006, 04:30 PM~4804818
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey monica


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 04:51 PM~4804540
> *:0  :0  I SEEN THAT BUCKET GOING DOWN ALMEDA LOOKS LIKE A PLUM ON WHEELS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 04:35 PM~4804862
> *hey monica
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*Love, exciting and new 
Come Aboard. We're expecting you. 
Love, life's sweetest reward. 
Let it flow, it floats back to you. 

Love Boat soon will be making another run 
The Love Boat promises something for everyone 
Set a course for adventure, 
Your mind on a new romance. 

Love won't hurt anymore 
It's an open smile on a friendly shore. 
Yes LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE! It's LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE! (hey-ah!) 

Love Boat soon will be making another run 
The Love Boat promises something for everyone 
Set a course for adventure, 
Your mind on a new romance. 

Love won't hurt anymore 
It's an open smile on a friendly shore. 
It's LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE! It's LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE! It's 
LOOOOOOOOOOOVE! 
It's the Love Boat-ah! It's the Love Boat-ah!*_


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wouldnt say plum, more like a prune


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 06:00 PM~4805078
> *i wouldnt say plum, more like a prune
> *


BAH, you just don't have anything else to talk about ... my shit looks clean


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2006, 11:29 AM~4803145
> *I DIDNT GO TO WORK TODAY SO IMA GO TO SUM YARDS TODAY TOGET THE HOOD FO DAT ROADMASTER AND I'LL LOOK FO SUM SEATS TO
> *



Imma tell gulf states u playing hookie :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 8 2006, 04:02 PM~4805089
> *BAH, you just don't have anything else to talk about ... my shit looks clean
> *


it looks clean, if youre into polished turds


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat , just filed that income tax im ready to go casino and get rich what about u


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT IT DO


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone seen or heard from Goofy??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 06:41 PM~4805443
> *Imma tell gulf states u playing hookie :biggrin:
> *


hey i didn't say why i wasent comming in i just said i had sumthing i needed to take care of


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2006, 09:04 PM~4806529
> *hey i didn't say why i wasent comming in i just said i had sumthing i needed to take care of
> *


HEY IM GONNA TAKE MY SON TO THA PARK TELL SWITCHES I SAID HI !!! ILL GET ON WHEN I GET BACK 


SEE YA MY MAN !!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2006, 07:04 PM~4806529
> *hey i didn't say why i wasent comming in i just said i had sumthing i needed to take care of
> *


sup slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 8 2006, 01:59 PM~4803317
> *hey slim try to find the drivers side window for a 2dr fleet.u know the year.84
> *


there arent any in houston sorry i just got mine today from new mexico


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 8 2006, 09:07 PM~4806546
> *HEY IM GONNA TAKE MY SON TO THA PARK TELL SWITCHES I SAID HI !!! ILL GET ON WHEN I GET BACK
> SEE YA  MY MAN !!!!
> *


allllllreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 8 2006, 09:11 PM~4806576
> *sup slim
> *


sup big homie
what homie say bout the chrome


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ITS PINKY NUGGGAAA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 8 2006, 04:48 PM~4804514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some but they're spoken for (Both sets)  Sorry Slim you know I woulda hooked you up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 08:36 PM~4806750
> *Let see that working top work!!! Oh, hows your ass sticking to your VINYL seats with NO AC bitch!!  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> I have some but they're spoken for (Both sets)  Sorry Slim you know I woulda hooked you up
> *




damn B, thems fightin words :0 


how can you really compare an old skool ride when a/c wasnt the standard to a newer ride that comes with a/c from the factory :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 06:23 PM~4805763
> *pat , just filed that income tax im ready to go casino and get rich what about u
> *



im waitin for the fkn mailman to drop off my check :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i got mine check this out homie cut the whole damn side of the quater panels on both sides


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 09:40 PM~4806775
> *damn B, thems fightin words  :0
> how can you really compare an old skool ride when a/c wasnt the standard to a newer ride that comes with a/c from the factory :biggrin:
> *


Thats no excuse!! my AC was non working when I bought my car!! Nor was my top......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 08:43 PM~4806798
> *Thats no excuse!! my AC was non working when I bought my car!! Nor was my top......
> *




:uh: its a perfectly valid reason, not an excuse.

there is a difference :biggrin: 





you already know im biased in this situation :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 07:43 PM~4806798
> *Thats no excuse!! my AC was non working when I bought my car!! Nor was my top......
> *


atleast my top dont leak fuckin weasel


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Liv4Lacs, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, impalastyle, load star




:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2006, 09:42 PM~4806796
> *i got mine check this out homie cut the whole damn side of the quater panels on both sides
> *


thats why i payed so much


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 08:44 PM~4806818
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Liv4Lacs, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, impalastyle, load star :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so who wants to join my car club?







<---------------------------------


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Feb 8 2006, 09:44 PM~4806811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a bad price at all.... Thats what they go for nodays


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn pedos, i thought you fell asleep on the reply button........ :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 09:55 PM~4806870
> *damn pedos, i thought you fell asleep on the reply button........ :biggrin:
> *


This server is unreliable like loadstars ragtop :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 07:54 PM~4806862
> *My top has never leaked........ :uh: My top cylinders have been fixed for weeks so get your facts straight asshole :uh:
> *


sounds like excuses.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey kenny, you get that special delivery yet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 08:01 PM~4806925
> *hey kenny, you get that special delivery yet?
> *


tomoro. they are already in texas


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 09:02 PM~4806940
> *tomoro. they are already in texas
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 09:59 PM~4806912
> *sounds like excuses.
> *


If thats all you got to say then you've lost your shit talking skilz :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 08:04 PM~4806959
> *If thats all you got to say then you've lost your shit talking skilz :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


bitch why dont u come down here and ill show you myskillz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 10:06 PM~4806978
> *bitch why dont u come down here and ill show you myskillz
> *


 :uh: what you gotta prove somethin....... :uh: :uh: :uh: 








Jackass! :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you and dena belong together, both drive cadillac jalopys on wang wang wire wheels.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i am shocked and apalled and your aggressiveness :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 09:11 PM~4807012
> *you and dena belong together, both drive cadillac jalopys on wang wang wire wheels.
> *



he said 'wang'


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i shine like dimonds


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 10:11 PM~4807012
> *you and dena belong together, both drive cadillac jalopys on wang wang wire wheels.
> *


Again you need to get your facts straight homie..... Been holdin 2 sets of D's for awhile now..... Patrica knows


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 08:15 PM~4807064
> *Again you need to get your facts straight homie..... Been holdin 2 sets of D's for awhile now..... Patrica knows
> *


i duno why they arent on the lac. why are you depriving you car of what it deserves. that like your momma sending you to school in some fake nikes. oh wait nevermind


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 10:27 PM~4807080
> *i duno why they arent on the lac. why are you depriving you car of what it deserves.  that like your momma sending you to school in some fake nikes. oh wait nevermind
> *


I had Kangaroos


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 08:29 PM~4807093
> *I had Kangaroos
> *


so theres a pattern here


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 10:30 PM~4807097
> *so theres a pattern here
> *


Thats the LoadStar comment I was looking for :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so tell me more about these daytons i might want to add to my collection


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 10:35 PM~4807134
> *so tell me more about these daytons i might want to add to my collection
> *


14x7 100's all chrome
14x7 72's gold nips and ko's


NOT FOR SALE :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

its pinky nuggaaaaaa


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ANYBODY SEEN MY PINK PANTHER?? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why arent the double gold 72s on the lecab


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2006, 07:04 PM~4806529
> *hey i didn't say why i wasent comming in i just said i had sumthing i needed to take care of
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2006, 09:38 PM~4807162
> *ANYBODY SEEN MY PINK PANTHER?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man this shit is gettin good


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 07:41 PM~4806785
> *im waitin for the fkn mailman to drop off my check  :cheesy:
> *



713ridaz cashed it :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 09:15 PM~4807064
> *Again you need to get your facts straight homie..... Been holdin 2 sets of D's for awhile now..... Patrica knows
> *



liv4pedos said he ballin streight outta control so hard he dont even need to ride on the d's...he jus let em collect dust :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 09:50 PM~4807221
> *713ridaz cashed it :biggrin:
> *


wait a minute.......





:scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2006, 09:54 PM~4807257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf....




and...3,000


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2006, 08:38 PM~4807162
> *ANYBODY SEEN MY PINK PANTHER?? :biggrin:
> *



she went to the park :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 10:46 PM~4807188
> *why arent the double gold 72s on the lecab
> *


If thats what i wanted thats what i would have :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 09:55 PM~4807269
> *If thats what i wanted thats what i would have :cheesy:
> *




floss hoggin'


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2006, 08:56 PM~4807275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2006, 10:56 PM~4807275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 07:41 PM~4806785
> *im waitin for the fkn mailman to drop off my check  :cheesy:
> *



e-file sucka


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 10:58 PM~4807293
> *e-file sucka
> *


 :thumbsup: Speeking of that i still need to file


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that boy fritos showing ass


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

R.I.P

Low Times
Spokes and Juice



Dave thats not funny :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 09:04 PM~4807312
> *R.I.P
> 
> Low Times
> ...



it wasn't meant to be :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 10:04 PM~4807311
> * showing ass
> *


(Keke Voice)in that great state of Texas


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 10:09 PM~4807344
> *it wasn't meant to be :biggrin:
> *



i think its very funny :biggrin: 



you might wanna add richmond ave. to that list.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 11:10 PM~4807355
> *i think its very funny :biggrin:
> you might wanna add richmond ave. to that list.
> *


Now that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 10:11 PM~4807363
> *Now that was funny :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 09:09 PM~4807344
> *it wasn't meant to be :biggrin:
> *



DONE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 09:11 PM~4807363
> *Now that was funny :biggrin:
> *


ill tell you whats funny


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 10:12 PM~4807369
> *DONE
> *



clownin :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 10:13 PM~4807375
> *ill tell you whats funny
> *



i know sumthin funny, gimme a call.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 11:12 PM~4807369
> *DONE
> *


You forgot Irvington, Airline, HEB and Miami subs.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 10:14 PM~4807385
> *You forgot Irvington, Airline, HEB and Miami subs.......
> *



and this topic during the daytime..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 11:15 PM~4807388
> *and this topic during the daytime..
> *


LOL! no shit!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 09:14 PM~4807385
> *You forgot Irvington, Airline, HEB and Miami subs.......
> *



those were not fun


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 10:17 PM~4807402
> *those were not fun
> *




how about macarthur high school when it was lettin out and i wasnt too old to be a pervert?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh and Best Buy on Hwy 6


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Only in St. Louis :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 09:19 PM~4807421
> *Oh and Best Buy on Hwy 6
> *


 put them on your list since you liked them


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

only in cali


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 09:24 PM~4807446
> *Only in St. Louis :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



at least it dont have buckles and straps


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2006, 09:26 PM~4807460
> *only in cali
> *



that is acutally a texas car


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 10:27 PM~4807475
> *that is acutally a texas car
> *


it says John Kennedy built it


San Pedro CA


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2006, 09:29 PM~4807489
> *it says John Kennedy built it
> San Pedro CA
> *



fussy pic!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 10:30 PM~4807498
> *fussy pic!!!
> *


you getting old :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Anybody interested in buying my 91 ex-cab chevy? 
Has a 2000 escalade clip and rear bumper. Also has the tail gate shaved and the handle flipped to the inside. Cold new AC (all AC Dleco parts) I never used any auto zone china parts on her just Delco. Code Alarm remote start. full power...... Needs paint bad! LOL! PM me for more info....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2006, 11:29 PM~4807489
> *it says John Kennedy built it
> San Pedro CA
> *


John did build it and was paid well for it too


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2006, 09:30 PM~4807505
> *you getting old :biggrin:
> *


and getting sleepy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 09:32 PM~4807517
> *John did build it and was paid well for it too
> *



I taught it was the tunderchicken from dallas..my bad


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip daves eye sight


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 10:36 PM~4807544
> *rip daves eye sight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 09:36 PM~4807544
> *rip daves eye sight
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2006, 11:36 PM~4807544
> *rip daves eye sight
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Liv4Lacs, pink panther, 713ridaz, chevylo97


she's back :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shhh metal master man is watching


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2006, 11:43 PM~4807586
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Liv4Lacs, pink panther, 713ridaz, chevylo97
> she's back :cheesy:
> *


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY ANYBODY SEEN MY MAN SWITCHES???
DAMN I KEEP MISSING HIM WHEN I GET ON HERE !!!
 :dunno: :uh: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

IM ALL IN !!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2006, 08:50 PM~4807221
> *713ridaz cashed it :biggrin:
> *


lol,,my favorite line is((sorry i just deliver the checks,i dont write them)))gets everybody all mad


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 8 2006, 09:44 PM~4807599
> *HEY ANYBODY SEEN MY MAN SWITCHES???
> DAMN I KEEP MISSING HIM WHEN I GET ON HERE !!!
> :dunno:  :uh:  :tears:  :banghead:
> *


i knew boiler was a playa since the first day i met him...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 8 2006, 10:45 PM~4807609
> *IM ALL IN !!!
> *


I CALL


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 8 2006, 11:51 PM~4807668
> *i knew boiler was a playa since the first day i met him...
> *


LOL 
IJO WHEN I GO VISIT MY PAIZA ME VAN A CORRER A :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :around: :ugh: :tears:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sup sic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 8 2006, 11:49 PM~4807662
> *lol,,my favorite line is((sorry i just deliver the checks,i dont write them)))gets everybody all mad
> *


still waiting for mine


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2006, 07:54 AM~4809193
> *still waiting for mine
> *


they said i'd get it by the 14th. i've always gotten them pretty quick.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2006, 08:36 PM~4806750
> *Let see that working top work!!! Oh, hows your ass sticking to your VINYL seats with NO AC bitch!!  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 09:11 PM~4807018
> *he said 'wang'
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TODAY IS D DAY FOR THE LONE :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 10:02 AM~4809656
> *TODAY IS D DAY FOR THE LONE  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Today is the day I drop one load instead of two... (Didnt have lunch yesterday) :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2006, 11:07 AM~4809681
> *:biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!! Now thats gonna be a classic!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2006, 10:07 AM~4809681
> *:biggrin:
> *



assholes


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 10:02 AM~4809656
> *TODAY IS D DAY FOR THE LOAD  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 11:19 AM~4809755
> *assholes
> *


*pimpslap*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2006, 10:24 AM~4809792
> **pimpslap*
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2006, 11:24 AM~4809792
> **pimpslap*
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2006, 10:07 AM~4809681
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 10:35 AM~4809857
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 11:37 AM~4809864
> *:uh:
> *


call me foo....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 10:39 AM~4809880
> *call me foo....
> *



aiight den


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Feb 8 2006, 10:56 PM~4808040
> *sup sic
> *


wats goin down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 11:39 AM~4809880
> *call me foo....
> *


foo


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I NEED 6 BATTERIES. ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO GET EM??? HIT ME UP


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

AUTO ZONE. J/K LOL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 8 2006, 08:51 PM~4806841
> *so who wants to join my car club?
> <---------------------------------
> *


I WANT TO JOIN putitinherbutt c.c.
BUT MY WIFEY WONT LET ME.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:03 PM~4810733
> *I WANT TO JOIN putitinherbutt c.c.
> BUT MY WIFEY WONT LET ME.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:08 PM~4810751
> *:biggrin:
> *


How about Puturfingerinherbutt c.c.

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:03 PM~4810733
> *I WANT TO JOIN putitinherbutt c.c.
> BUT MY WIFEY WONT LET ME.
> *



 









:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:09 PM~4810758
> *How about Puturfingerinherbutt c.c.
> 
> :cheesy:
> *




:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:09 PM~4810758
> *How about Puturfingerinherbutt c.c.
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


WONT HURT TO TRY. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:10 PM~4810766
> *:0
> *


Can I ask Mrs. 63 if shes in your club?? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:11 PM~4810768
> *WONT HURT TO TRY. :biggrin:
> *



but we'd need some kinda verification.... :scrutinize: 







:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:11 PM~4810775
> *Can I ask Mrs. 63 if shes in your club?? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:0 


_possibly_


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:11 PM~4810768
> *WONT HURT TO TRY. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :ugh: 























:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:13 PM~4810782
> *:0
> possibly
> *


 :0 you da man


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:14 PM~4810794
> *:0 you da man
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 01:12 PM~4810777
> *but we'd need some kinda verification.... :scrutinize:
> :ugh:
> *


ILL TAKE PICS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:15 PM~4810803
> *ILL TAKE PICS
> *



:0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:15 PM~4810803
> *ILL TAKE PICS
> *



:0 and post em on LIL??


nah djlatin might right click save as for future use.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah your right :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:15 PM~4810803
> *ILL TAKE PICS
> *


Thats okay.... I dont wanna see her TRUNK BUTT when your finished :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:18 PM~4810815
> *yeah your right  :biggrin:
> *





great attitude though! :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:18 PM~4810816
> *Thats okay.... I dont wanna see her TRUNK BUTT when your finished :burn:
> *




trunk butt huh :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Two in the pinky one in the stinky :around:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

huh


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i asked my chick she said maybe on joining the club


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im doing the shocker tonight


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

This thread is all over the place :tongue:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so what happened to Richmond by the way?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 9 2006, 02:22 PM~4810852
> *:burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:22 PM~4810843
> *i asked my chick she said maybe on joining the club
> *



:thumbsup: 

i'll send you a t shirt so you can represent to the fullest




the 'shocker' huh :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 9 2006, 02:25 PM~4810865
> *so what happened to Richmond by the way?
> *


its someplace with the stinky


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:26 PM~4810873
> *its someplace with the stinky
> *


in her butt? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:03 PM~4810733
> *I WANT TO JOIN putitinherbutt c.c.
> BUT MY WIFEY WONT LET ME.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:26 PM~4810876
> *in her butt? :dunno:
> *


in the shitter :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:27 PM~4810882
> *in the shitter :biggrin:
> *



in her bacon ring?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 01:28 PM~4810884
> *in her bacon ring?
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 01:25 PM~4810871
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i'll send you a t shirt so you can represent to the fullest
> ...


u want my shirt size now or later


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:28 PM~4810884
> *in her bacon ring?
> *


Thats something like trunk butt i would guess.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

1500 pages 







of bullshit! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:28 PM~4810893
> *u want my shirt size now or later
> *



hahaha but we send out a goody bag filled with the essentials like enemas, KY and a special hat with the things that hold 2 cans of beer that you *have* to wear when performing your duty otherwise its a club fine of $20


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:29 PM~4810897
> *Thats something like trunk butt i would guess.....
> *




or brown bud perhaps


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 9 2006, 02:29 PM~4810898
> *1500 pages
> of bullshit! :biggrin:
> *


and we got there talking about pushin a ladies poop in


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 02:31 PM~4810914
> *and we got there talking about pushin a ladies poop in
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:31 PM~4810914
> *and we got there talking about pushin a ladies poop in
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

wheres Latin when you need him? lol!! he would love this.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea he would....

lets all do a shocker tonight in his honor


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:34 PM~4810928
> *yea he would....
> 
> lets all do a shocker tonight in his honor
> *


im gonna have to buy her some wine...... lol!

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

he said poop....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:35 PM~4810934
> *im gonna have to buy her some wine...... lol!
> 
> J/K :biggrin:
> *




yea right......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*looks over sholder to see if shes looking at what I've posted*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 02:37 PM~4810942
> **looks over sholder to see if shes looking at what I've posted*
> *




too late bro.... 

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

buying this tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:40 PM~4810953
> *buying this tonight :thumbsup:
> *




the 'warming' kind? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:40 PM~4810953
> *buying this tonight :thumbsup:
> *


AstroGlide is the best.. So I've heard :cheesy: LMFAO!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

astroglide


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Just do it ghetto and spit on it! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:43 PM~4810970
> *Just do it ghetto and spit on it! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:43 PM~4810973
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


On that note im out. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 02:43 PM~4810970
> *Just do it ghetto and spit on it! :biggrin:
> *


BRIAN!! I'M APPALLED!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im gonna use her natural juices from the pink


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 02:43 PM~4810970
> *Just do it ghetto and spit on it! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fashomaynetapthatass.org/doodooluv


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 9 2006, 02:44 PM~4810980
> *BRIAN!! I'M APPALLED!
> *


You know your really not! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

doo doo luv


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:45 PM~4810983
> *im gonna use her natural juices from the pink
> *




be sure and give her the complimentary dirty sanchez on the way out :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:45 PM~4810983
> *im gonna use her natural juices from the pink
> *


IMO that was a lil too far :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 02:45 PM~4810986
> *You know your really not! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:46 PM~4810993
> *IMO that was a  lil too far :ugh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:46 PM~4810993
> *IMO that was a  lil too far :ugh:
> *


dont be scuuured


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 01:50 PM~4811002
> *dont be scuuured
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey doesnt 1984Caddys wifey get on here? thats gonna be interesting....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 9 2006, 01:58 PM~4811044
> *Hey doesnt 1984Caddys wifey get on here?  thats gonna be interesting....
> *



:0 




uh oh


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

putitinherbutt c.c.

I use to be in that club. I wanna join again. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 01:43 PM~4810970
> *Just do it ghetto and spit on it! :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

EDIT EDIT EDIT. WE MUST EDITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 9 2006, 02:00 PM~4811057
> *putitinherbutt c.c.
> 
> I use to be in that club. I wanna join again.  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 03:00 PM~4811061
> *EDIT EDIT EDIT. WE MUST EDITTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *



too late bro...

just disconnect your internet service....

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:00 PM~4811061
> *EDIT EDIT EDIT. WE MUST EDITTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *



putitinherbuttowned :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

This reminds me of the other clubs I was in.

ontherag c.c.
sheswallowedit c.c.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 9 2006, 02:07 PM~4811092
> *This reminds me of the other clubs I was in.
> 
> ontherag c.c.
> ...



#1 :0 been a member of that one...



#2  not really


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

shhhhhhhh everyone act like youre doing something.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 9 2006, 02:10 PM~4811110
> *shhhhhhhh everyone act like youre doing something.......
> *


they are watching you..........


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Liv4lacs, you know I can't forget ketchup&mayonnaise c.c.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HMMMM INTRESTING VERY INTRESTING THERE IS 5 PAGES TALKIN BUT GETTIN IT IN MY BUTT WHAT KINDA WIFEY WOULD I BE IF I DONT LET HIM


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:11 PM~4811119
> *HMMMM INTRESTING VERY INTRESTING THERE IS 5 PAGES TALKIN BUT GETTIN IT IN MY BUTT WHAT KINDA WIFEY WOULD I BE IF I DONT LET HIM
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0






thank us later 1984CADDY :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:11 PM~4811119
> *HMMMM INTRESTING VERY INTRESTING THERE IS 5 PAGES TALKIN BUT GETTIN IT IN MY BUTT WHAT KINDA WIFEY WOULD I BE IF I DONT LET HIM
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 9 2006, 02:07 PM~4811092
> *This reminds me of the other clubs I was in.
> 
> ontherag c.c.
> ...


IM IN BOTH OF THOSE CLUBS ALREADY.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:11 PM~4811122
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> thank us later 1984CADDY :cheesy:
> *


I WILL. WHEN IS MY SHIRT COMING.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:14 PM~4811145
> *I WILL. WHEN IS MY SHIRT COMING.
> *





i guess i have to really get em made now :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE DESIGN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 02:17 PM~4811166
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THE DESIGN
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 9 2006, 02:00 PM~4811057
> *putitinherbutt c.c.
> 
> I use to be in that club. I wanna join again.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THE SHOWSTOPPER LOOKS COOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:40 PM~4810957
> *the 'warming' kind?  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 02:41 PM~4810961
> *AstroGlide is the best.. So I've heard :cheesy: LMFAO!!!!
> *


ASTROGLIDE AND TROJAN HAVE SOME GOOD STUFF THAS WHAT I HEARD :angel:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 12:43 PM~4810970
> *Just do it ghetto and spit on it! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 12:46 PM~4810993
> *IMO that was a  lil too far :ugh:
> *



TMI


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 02:16 PM~4811604
> * AND TROJAN HAVE SOME GOOD STUFF THAS WHAT I HEARD  :angel:
> *



It dont take much either(ASTROGLIDE) :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 9 2006, 12:40 PM~4810953
> *buying this tonight :thumbsup:
> *



we use KY to run wire thru pipe conduit...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2006, 03:35 PM~4811750
> *we use KY to run "wire" thru "pipe conduit"...
> *




soooo...code language huh


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:42 PM~4811804
> *soooo...code language huh
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 03:42 PM~4811804
> *soooo...code language huh
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dena i bought some all chromes since you said the gold didnt look right


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 07:59 PM~4813691
> *hey dena i bought some all chromes since you said the gold didnt look right
> *


 :0 
:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i celebrate D day. what you celebrate dena, chinese new year?????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 08:01 PM~4813701
> *i celebrate D day. what you celebrate dena, chinese new year?????
> *



ohhhh shit :cheesy:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 9 2006, 08:25 PM~4813879
> *:barf:
> *


oh oh its the po po


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

this open drink isnt mine, its his ^


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they tryin to catch me ridin dirty


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

on seven-deuces


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WHAT HAPPENED TO SPOKES AND JUICE?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 9 2006, 08:39 PM~4814003
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO SPOKES AND JUICE?
> *


the mag couldn't go on with out you :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2006, 09:44 PM~4814027
> *the mag couldn't go on with out you :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP B!!! WORKING HARD FOR THAT MONEY?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DAYUM IT TOOK ME MORE THAN A YEAR TO REACH 600 POSTS. I NEED MORE PRACTICE. LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 9 2006, 08:48 PM~4814055
> *WZUP B!!! WORKING HARD FOR THAT MONEY?
> *



hell nah he aint workin hard :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY B U STILL HAVE YOUR LECAB? SOMEONE SAID THEY SAW A BLACK DUDE DRIVING IT BY SOUTH MAIN. JUST WONDERING.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Feb 9 2006, 03:08 PM~4811104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know this man....... uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 08:57 PM~4814139
> *Im with you a 100% buddy
> :nono:  :around:  :ugh:
> :angel:  uffin:
> ...



b.s. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont think brian has ever worked a hard day in his life.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 10:01 PM~4814170
> *b.s. :uh:
> *


Hey asshole I had to log out to work today... I bet you never logged off LayitLow all day :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 10:05 PM~4814200
> *i dont think brian has ever worked a hard day in his life.
> *


Okay Button pusher........  Working in ac all day.... Must be nice! That goes for you too Patrica!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 9 2006, 09:55 PM~4814107
> *HEY B U STILL HAVE YOUR LECAB? SOMEONE SAID THEY SAW A BLACK DUDE DRIVING IT BY SOUTH MAIN. JUST WONDERING.
> *


Go back about 5 pages and you'll see that LeCab :uh: LOL!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0 

damn, its like pokin a bee hive with a stick


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HELLO :0 !!!
DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE SWITCHES IS AT:dunno: ??
CAN SOMEONE CALL HIM AND MAKE HIM GET ON HERE :happysad: ?????
PUPUPUPLEASE :tears: ????
TELL HIM PINK PANTHER IS ON :biggrin: !!!


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

> oh oh its the po po


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 09:10 PM~4814243
> *HELLO :0  !!!
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE SWITCHES IS AT:dunno:  ??
> CAN SOMEONE CALL HIM AND MAKE HIM GET ON HERE  :happysad: ?????
> ...



his wife beat him down and broke his typing hand


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> > oh oh its the po po
> >
> > http://www.websmileys.com/sm/trans/fahr31.grf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :worship:
> > [/quote]
> > ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 08:08 PM~4814227
> *Okay Button pusher........    Working in ac all day.... Must be nice! That goes for you too Patrica!!! :cheesy:
> *


im on the road now fool i quit the hospital full time they couldnt afford me :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

:worship: :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 09:11 PM~4814257
> *im on the road now fool i quit the hospital full time they couldnt afford me  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



another baller :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 10:11 PM~4814251
> *his wife beat him down and broke his typing hand
> *


I THOUGHT HIS WIFE BROKE HIS HAND B/C OF SOMETHING ELSE???
LOL IM GONNA GET A BEATEN MYSELF ... BUT I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 09:08 PM~4814227
> *Okay Button pusher........    Working in ac all day.... Must be nice! That goes for you too Patrica!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i was thinkin the same thing!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

click for south main LeRag :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

watch what you say about south main puto.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 09:13 PM~4814264
> *I THOUGHT HIS WIFE BROKE HIS HAND B/C OF SOMETHING ELSE???
> LOL IM GONNA GET A BEATEN MYSELF ... BUT I LIKE IT  :biggrin:
> *



:0 

:biggrin: 







> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 09:13 PM
> click for south main LeRag  *


should be titled 'click for south main piece of shit'


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 09:15 PM~4814284
> *watch what you say about south main puto.
> *



***** gettin all gangsta in this beeotch

:machinegun: 

southwest in this hoe


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 9 2006, 10:13 PM~4814267
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i was thinkin the same thing!
> *


Its no secret :uh: Kenny is button pusher "Deep breath and hold it"...... *push*.... *push*.....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY HEY KEEP IT DOWN GUYS "YALL" LIVE IN THE SOUTH PART OF TEXAS SO BE PROUD I WISH I WAS THERE !!!!



PROVOK ISNT IT YOUR BDAY SOON???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 09:18 PM~4814314
> *HEY HEY KEEP IT DOWN GUYS "YALL" LIVE IN THE SOUTH PART OF TEXAS SO BE PROUD I WISH I WAS THERE !!!!
> PROVOK ISNT IT YOUR BDAY SOON???
> *



nah we too close to louisiana so it sux here YA FEEL ME


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 10:15 PM~4814284
> *watch what you say about south main puto.
> *


Bitch I've been chillin off S.Main and PostOak for years all the way to RidgeMont!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 09:18 PM~4814312
> *Its no secret :uh: Kenny is  button pusher "Deep breath and hold it"...... *push*.... *push*.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 08:18 PM~4814312
> *Its no secret :uh: Kenny is  button pusher "Deep breath and hold it"...... *push*.... *push*.....
> *


hey asshole its take a deep breath blow it out and take another deep breath and hold it. optimal image is produced on second inspiration. go to school you would know that  :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 09:21 PM~4814349
> *hey asshole its take a deep breath blow it out and take another deep breath and hold it. optimal image is produced on second inspiration. go to school you would know that    :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 08:20 PM~4814340
> *Bitch I've been chillin off S.Main and PostOak for years all the way to RidgeMont!!
> *


check your tone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 08:22 PM~4814360
> *:uh:
> *


theres more to it than pushing buttons u gotta find ways to look busy, thats the hard part


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 09:25 PM~4814391
> *theres more to it than pushing buttons u gotta find ways to look busy, thats the hard part
> *



:scrutinize: 


i like the pile up papers technique, it throws them wayyy off everytime


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 10:20 PM~4814340
> *Bitch I've been chillin off S.Main and PostOak for years all the way to RidgeMont!!
> *


YAY YAY RIDGEMONT FO!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 08:28 PM~4814425
> *YAY YAY RIDGEMONT FO!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 9 2006, 10:21 PM~4814349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: When you can do a Bulk Specific Gravity and Water Absorption of Aggregate test holla at me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 08:35 PM~4814481
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: When you can do a Bulk Specific Gravity and Water Absorption of Aggregate test holla at me
> *


fool i aint gotta do that. my tax money pays suckas to do that for me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 10:44 PM~4814563
> *fool i aint gotta do that. my tax money pays suckas to do that for me.
> *


39 cents of every gallon of gas you buy pays my bills  :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

My company just bid and won 4 new jobs today....... They will make 14 million in less that 4 months..... Keep buyin gas sucka


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

when ya'll ****** can push the start button on a copy machine, holla at ME


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 09:53 PM~4814638
> *when ya'll ****** can push the start button on a copy machine, holla at ME
> *


thats wat i'm talkin bout....when they can get that fine ass secretary to get you some lunch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 10:53 PM~4814638
> *when ya'll ****** can push the start button on a copy machine, holla at ME
> *


I do that too :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2006, 09:54 PM~4814646
> *thats wat i'm talkin bout....when they can get that fine ass secretary to get you some lunch
> *



or when you get that new receptionist with the bigg ass and tiddays feelin vulnerable cus her boyfriends a dick...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 09:55 PM~4814650
> *I do that too :cheesy:
> *



no you cant beech, that takes REAL skillz son :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 09:56 PM~4814662
> *no you cant beech, that takes REAL skillz son :angry:
> *


betta recognize


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 10:55 PM~4814654
> *or when you get that new receptionist with the bigg ass and tiddays feelin vulnerable cus her boyfriends a dick...
> *


nice...... got pics? :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 09:57 PM~4814668
> *nice...... got pics? :scrutinize:
> *


nah, im pretty greedy :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2006, 09:57 PM~4814665
> *betta recognize
> *


fa sho mayne lettin em know :machinegun:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 10:56 PM~4814662
> *no you cant beech, that takes REAL skillz son :angry:
> *


Doing a sieve analysis of surface treatment aggregates takes REAL skillz.... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 09:59 PM~4814690
> *Doing a sieve analysis of surface treatment aggregates takes REAL skillz.... :biggrin:
> *




***** doin a surface analysis of my ass after i take a shit and wipe with office sandpaper and deal with it all day, THAT takes skill son


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 08:50 PM~4814613
> *39 cents of every gallon of gas you buy pays my bills   :cheesy:
> *


i dont buy gas, i got company gas card. you cant win, give it up already


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 11:01 PM~4814702
> ****** doin a surface analysis of my ass after i take a shit and wipe with office sandpaper and deal with it all day, THAT takes skill son
> *


Your a sick MO FO.... I guess thats why we been homies for so many years! uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 10:06 PM~4814755
> *Your a sick MO FO.... I guess thats why we been homies for so many years!  uffin:
> *



fa sho pedos


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 11:04 PM~4814740
> *i dont buy gas, i got company gas card. you cant win, give it up already
> *


Im sure your company pays to gas up your 2 chevy's :uh: Your so full of shit your eyes are brown :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HELLO :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 09:08 PM~4814794
> *Im sure your company pays to gas up your 2 chevy's :uh: Your so full of shit your eyes are brown :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Pinky you still looking for boiler??


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 11:43 PM~4815099
> *Pinky you still looking for boiler??
> *


yeah where is he at ???
i always miss him and now that im waiting he wint here !!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 11:47 PM~4815135
> *yeah where is he at ???
> i always miss him and know that im waiting he wint here !!!
> *


im here :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 11:48 PM~4815148
> *im here :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I DONT WANT YOU ????
I WAS ASKING FOR BOILER!!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 10:50 PM~4815158
> *:uh:  I DONT WANT YOU ????
> I WAS ASKING FOR BOILER!!!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


that fool is probably all up in his girl right now......getting him some :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 11:50 PM~4815158
> *:uh:  I DONT WANT YOU ????
> I WAS ASKING FOR BOILER!!!! :tears:  :tears:
> *


sorry....... im taken anyways.......lol!!!! Boiler is too maybe you should check out MySpace.com :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SHE ALREADY ON MYSPACE.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it dew ******


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2006, 10:00 PM~4815256
> *what it dew ******
> *


WUT IT B......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

pinky wut it do


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

im going to sleep see ya later


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

LATER SLIM THUGGGGGAAAA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im here for u pink


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

TWO IN DA PINK ONE IN DA STINK


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2006, 11:51 PM~4815177
> *that fool is probably all up in his girl right now......getting him some :biggrin:
> *


lololololol 
good luck boiler !!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:03 AM~4815284
> *im here for u pink
> *


really i heard your girl say that too ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 10:07 PM~4815329
> *really i heard your girl say that too ...
> *


who brian??


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey my ***** slim!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

... Damn I missed the Anal topic....


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

umm.. well that was wierd


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 10 2006, 12:26 AM~4815463
> *... Damn I missed the Anal topic....
> *


Boy it was all over the place !!!!
Too bad you missed it !!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 9 2006, 10:28 PM~4815479
> *Boy it was all over the place !!!!
> Too bad you missed it !!!
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THE ANAL TOPIC WAS KOO


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey goofy look what i found ...


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 10:06 PM~4814211
> *Hey asshole I had to log out to work today... I bet you never logged off LayitLow all day :uh:
> 
> *


that migga patty goes home and jumps back on layitlow. he'll be divorcing soon due to ignoring his wife. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2006, 10:54 PM~4814646
> *thats wat i'm talkin bout....when they can get that fine ass secretary to get you some lunch
> *


patrick is that secretary at his job. lol :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I had Vader at the crib the other day....


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 07:04 AM~4817240
> *patrick is that secretary at his job.  lol  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 08:58 AM~4817227
> *that migga patty goes home and jumps back on layitlow.  he'll be divorcing soon due to ignoring his wife.  lol
> *


He should be logged in... I'd say in 20 mins :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 09:39 AM~4817345
> *He should be logged in... I'd say in 20 mins :cheesy:
> *



I got 5 on it... 10 minutes


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 10 2006, 09:40 AM~4817349
> *I got 5 on it... 10 minutes
> *


lol!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 10 2006, 08:17 AM~4817282
> *I had Vader at the crib the other day....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hey is tha an Ikea table??I have one just like it.

I had Lord Vader at my crib too....that one was wearing black n red.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 10 2006, 09:49 AM~4817379
> *Hey is tha an Ikea table??I have one just like it.
> 
> I had Lord Vader at my crib too....that one was wearing black n red.
> *



yeah IKEA, and the glass case in the back too...

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 10:08 PM~4814794
> *Im sure your company pays to gas up your 2 chevy's :uh: Your so full of shit your eyes are brown :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Just got back from Houston, transported my ride to some movie studios in downton Houston to shoot a TV commercial for NBA. Here are a few pix. 

NBA ALL STAR WEEKEND NEXT WEEK IN HOUSTON....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

where u at Patrica?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks good Mando  I'll be up there next weekend to pick up some rims from Brickhouse. :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 10 2006, 10:01 AM~4817419
> *Just got back from Houston, transported my ride to some movie studios in downton Houston to shoot a TV commercial for NBA. Here are a few pix.
> 
> NBA ALL STAR WEEKEND NEXT WEEK IN HOUSTON....
> ...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 09:39 AM~4817345
> *He should be logged in... I'd say in 20 mins :cheesy:
> *


Hopefully he won't get Banana'ed at home due to Layitlow.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 10 2006, 09:01 AM~4817419
> *Just got back from Houston, transported my ride to some movie studios in downton Houston to shoot a TV commercial for NBA. Here are a few pix.
> 
> NBA ALL STAR WEEKEND NEXT WEEK IN HOUSTON....
> ...


your impala has always been one of my favs.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 10 2006, 10:09 AM~4817447
> *:cheesy:
> *



ay te hablan lonestar....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'll some dumbasses




and my gal did get mad at me for bein on the net last week. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 10:27 AM~4817532
> *ya'll some dumbasses
> and my gal did get mad at me for bein on the net last week. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 09:27 AM~4817533
> *:biggrin:
> *


i was watchin that on tuesday miggaman :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 10:29 AM~4817539
> *i was watchin that on tuesday miggaman :biggrin:
> *


i got a vhs of hardware wars. going to get my primo to put it on a dvd. it came out on showtime back when showtime 1st started. very good flick and hard to find.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda pink?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 09:31 AM~4817554
> *i got a vhs of meatsaber wars.  going to get my boy and put it in his mouth.  it came out all over the place.  very good flick and very hard.
> *



:0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 10:33 AM~4817562
> *Que onda pink?
> *


hey buddy just catching up and getting ready to take my soldier to school !!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 10:36 AM~4817577
> *:0
> *


dang! just because you are my hammie and only homosexual friend i have, i'll let that one pass


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 09:40 AM~4817600
> *dang!  just because you are my hammie and only homosexual friend i have, i'll let that one pass
> *



jus please dont call my yob :uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 09:36 AM~4817577
> *:0
> *


:ugh: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 10:38 AM~4817593
> *hey buddy just catching up and getting ready to take my soldier to school !!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 10:41 AM~4817603
> *jus please dont call my yob :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


OH MAN, i almost forgot, it's Friday! will call in a few :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 09:44 AM~4817621
> *OH MAN, i almost forgot, it's Friday!  will call in a few  :biggrin:
> *




:nono: 


:guns:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 9 2006, 08:59 PM~4813691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck South Main - I'm from Fresno, biiiiiiiiiaaaaaaatch


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 10 2006, 07:49 AM~4817379
> *Hey is tha an Ikea table??I have one just like it.
> 
> I had Lord Vader at my crib too....that one was wearing black n red.
> *


NOT COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!... :angry: 











































:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 10 2006, 09:03 AM~4817716
> *'bout damn time
> yeah and it's the year of the dog :uh:
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 10 2006, 08:19 AM~4817492
> *your impala has always been one of my favs.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheres sd baller at? i want to wish my bitch a happy valentine day :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

g'd up in this hoe :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 11:38 AM~4818477
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

yours is my other fave. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 10 2006, 10:49 AM~4818580
> *:roflmao:
> 
> yours is my other fave. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 10:58 AM~4818669
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 11:59 AM~4818677
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

jackass.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u working this weekend??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

quien?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 10 2006, 11:58 AM~4818668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 10 2006, 01:06 PM~4818758
> *
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


You and la eksgirl showing up tomorrow?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat ill pay you 150 if u drive the van for me this weekend....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 12:07 PM~4818771
> *You and la eksgirl showing up tomorrow?
> *


:dunno: she hasnt mentioned anything to me yet.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:05 PM~4818751
> *u
> *



nah. no worko this weekend for me. wussup


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:08 PM~4818785
> *pat ill pay you 150 if u drive the van for me this weekend....
> *



we gonna do a hit or sumthin?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw fool u just drive the van to the homes for me i ride shotgun. its about 5-600 miles on the weekend...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:10 PM~4818805
> *naw fool u just drive the van to the homes for me i ride shotgun. its about 5-600 miles on the weekend...
> *



fa sho. gimme a call on it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it aint fun driving bunch of idiots on the freeway and a bunch of retared looking construction workers, like brian


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:12 PM~4818832
> *it aint fun driving bunch of idiots on the freeway and a bunch of retared looking construction workers, like brian
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


i wanna know wut its like to be a baller for a day


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:12 PM~4818832
> *it aint fun driving bunch of idiots on the freeway and a bunch of retared looking construction workers, like brian
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 10 2006, 01:09 PM~4818787
> *:dunno: she hasnt mentioned anything to me yet.
> *


mentioned it to her yesterday when she rung me up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 12:17 PM~4818884
> *mentioned it to her yesterday when she rung me up.
> *


what she say? is she down?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 10 2006, 01:19 PM~4818903
> *what she say? is she down?
> *


she said she's going to try. her primo steve said he might. hopefully she'll bring her cuz in law so that i can pay her the $2 i owe her. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont u hate when you trying to take a shit in peace and someone walks in to take a leak.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:28 PM~4818963
> *dont u hate when you trying to take a shit in peace and someone walks in to take a leak.
> *



nah mayne, wut bothers me is when you tryin to take a shit in peace and somebody gets the stall next to y0ou and starts fuckin it up :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hartz chicken fuck me up i knew i should have said no jalepenos


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hartz chicken :thumbsdown: 


i dont like meat on the bone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey pat if u dont want to drive i got another job for you. looking for someone who can plant tulips


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shit i had the bg's this morning when i woke up.... and i still gotta shit


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:32 PM~4818992
> *hey pat if u dont want to drive i got another job for you. looking for someone who can plant tulips
> *



i gotta a joke for you bitch, all you gotta do is call me up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im goin to lunch bitches. philly connection sounds good right about now....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 10 2006, 12:24 PM~4818940
> *:dunno:
> *


lemme know what you decide.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this shit is boring is this what you fools do all day????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 01:54 PM~4819153
> *this shit is boring is this what you fools do all day????
> *


work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ppl are at lunch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what the weather look like for the weekend i hope its cold and raining if i cant have fun no one can


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 01:07 PM~4819255
> *work.
> *



word


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 01:10 PM~4819281
> *what the weather look like for the weekend i hope its cold and raining if i cant have fun no one can
> *



you greedy bastard.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:10 PM~4819281
> *what the weather look like for the weekend i hope its cold and raining if i cant have fun no one can
> *


 :uh: that's exactly the way the weather if forecasted to be ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 10 2006, 02:30 PM~4819463
> *:uh: that's exactly the way the weather if forecasted to be ...
> *


time to bust out the heavy jacket again :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 10 2006, 12:30 PM~4819463
> *:uh: that's exactly the way the weather if forecasted to be ...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 01:36 PM~4819499
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




hater :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 10 2006, 01:30 PM~4819463
> *:uh: that's exactly the way the weather if forecasted to be ...
> *


you act like the weather has stopped you before...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey djshortdog, que dice 104.9 y el 2 legged horse? lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look like arooster/horse


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 01:48 PM~4819582
> *Hey djshortdog, que dice 104.9 y el 2 legged horse?  lol!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that is fkin ugly!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 02:36 PM~4819503
> *hater :uh:
> *


You hit the nail on the head with that one!! Kenny knows driving around all day in a x-ray wangon isnt cool..... It explains why hes always so mad... You couldnt pay me 100k a year to sniff old people ass and drive that clown wangon every day! Even if the gas is free :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:52 PM~4819613
> *You hit the nail on the head with that one!!  Kenny knows driving around all day in a x-ray wangon isnt cool..... It explains why hes always so mad... You couldnt pay me 100k a year to sniff old people ass and drive that clown wangon every day! Even if the gas is free :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Let it rain!! Im still gettin paid!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 12:52 PM~4819613
> *You hit the nail on the head with that one!!  Kenny knows driving around all day in a x-ray wangon isnt cool..... It explains why hes always so mad... You couldnt pay me 100k a year to sniff old people ass and drive that clown wangon every day! Even if the gas is free :uh:
> *


your close with that 100k a year


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:55 PM~4819638
> *your close with  that 100k a year
> *


2 jobs and your only close.......... :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

more ballerspeak


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 12:57 PM~4819647
> *2 jobs and your only close.......... :uh:
> *


well are we talking before or after taxes ??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 12:57 PM~4819647
> *2 jobs and your only close.......... :uh:
> *


yall crack me up....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian why are you so upset. is it because you get to stand on the freeway all day waving a yellow flags in front of cones and see sweaty ass construction workers all day or is it cuz the mexican with the hot mops talk about you in spanish


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IT'S A BROTHEL IN HERE TODAY. LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 01:00 PM~4819673
> *the mexican with the hot mops talk about you in spanish
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:00 PM~4819676
> *IT'S A BROTHEL IN HERE TODAY.  LOL
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:52 PM~4819613
> *You hit the nail on the head with that one!!  Kenny knows driving around all day in a x-ray wangon isnt cool..... It explains why hes always so mad... You couldnt pay me 100k a year to sniff old people ass and drive that clown wangon every day! Even if the gas is free :uh:
> *


:barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:00 PM~4819673
> *brian why are you so upset.  is it because you get to stand on the freeway all day waving a yellow flags in front of cones and see sweaty ass construction workers all day or is it cuz the mexican with the hot mops talk about you in spanish
> *


You think you know but yet you have NO clue thats what make this statement so funny! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'll some silly fools


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 03:03 PM~4819701
> *You think you know but yet you have NO clue thats what make this statement so funny! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


True, they aren't mexican, they are sunburned crackers :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:03 PM~4819701
> *You think you know but yet you have NO clue thats what make this statement so funny! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


youre a clown bitch stop sending me gay pics on my phone


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:00 PM~4819673
> *brian why are you so upset.  is it because you get to stand on the freeway all day waving a yellow flags in front of cones and see sweaty ass construction workers all day or is it cuz the mexican with the hot mops talk about you in spanish
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuckin girl takes forever to type....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 10 2006, 03:03 PM~4819693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Laugh all you want. Im not a roofer and that’s what hot mops are used for. I sit in ac most of the day, Im not smelling old man balls xrayin prostates!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:04 PM~4819713
> *youre a clown bitch stop sending me gay pics on my phone
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey brian how many beat up cadillacs are you gonna own before you decide to put some chrome in the trunk of one!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:10 PM~4819747
> *Laugh all you want. Im not a roofer and that’s what hot mops are used for. I sit in ac most of the day, Im not smelling old man balls xrayin prostates!
> *


laughing at the statement....not at you.... so ..chill will...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:12 PM~4819765
> *hey brian how many beat up cadillacs are you gonna own before you decide to put some chrome in the trunk of one!!
> *


How man 12k rag impalas will you own in your life time? How many rag cadis have i had you ask................


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY GUYS :0 
I DONT THINK THERE IS ANYTHING BETTER THAN TO SIT AT HOME DRINKING A ROCKSTAR LOOKING AT YOU GUYS FIGHT OVER WHO MAKES MORE MONEY AND WHO SMELLS WHOS ASS ... 
LIKE ME!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 10 2006, 03:14 PM~4819779
> *laughing at the statement....not at you....  so ..chill will...
> *


Im chillin but my name aint Will....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 02:15 PM~4819783
> *HEY GUYS  :0
> I DONT THINK THERE IS ANYTHING BETTER THAN TO SIT AT HOME DRINKING A ROCKSTAR LOOKING AT YOU GUYS FIGHT OVER WHO MAKES MORE MONEY AND WHO SMELLS WHOS ASS ...
> LIKE ME!!!    :cheesy:
> *



theres been alot of that lately...

ballers.


lets argue whos the brokest?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

SHIT :angry: THAT MEANS I HAVE TO LOG OFF CAUSE I AINT BROKE :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:14 PM~4819781
> *How man 12k rag impalas will you own in your life time?  How many rag cadis have i had you ask................
> *


i saw another ragelly ass lac today on the freeway missing bumper fillers, smokin, doors saggin guess who i thought about


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 03:15 PM~4819783
> *HEY GUYS  :0
> I DONT THINK THERE IS ANYTHING BETTER THAN TO SIT AT HOME DRINKING A ROCKSTAR LOOKING AT YOU GUYS FIGHT OVER WHO MAKES MORE MONEY AND WHO SMELLS WHOS ASS ...
> LIKE ME!!!    :cheesy:
> *


 Monster Energy is better than RockStar IMO :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:16 PM~4819799
> *i saw another ragelly ass lac today on the freeway missing bumper fillers, smokin, doors saggin guess who i thought about
> *


LOLOLOLOLOL YOU ARE SOMETHING ... 
THANK GOD I DONT HAVE A LOWLOW OR YALL WOULD BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT ME !!!!
I WILL THOUGH WATCH ME ONE DAY ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 02:14 PM~4819781
> *How man 12k rag impalas will you own in your life time?  How many rag cadis have i had you ask................
> *



i wouldnt call this a battle of the rarest, but a battle of whats o.g. or not?





jus stirrin the pot :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:16 PM~4819799
> *i saw another ragelly ass lac today on the freeway missing bumper fillers, smokin, doors saggin guess who i thought about
> *


one of your kin?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:18 PM~4819812
> *one of your kin?
> *


IDIOT :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 03:17 PM~4819805
> *Monster Energy is better than RockStar IMO :cheesy:
> *


 I WILL TRY IT TONIGHT !!!!
IM GOING OUT AND WANNA BE ALL WIRED OUT !!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:18 PM~4819808
> *i wouldnt call this a battle of the rarest, but a battle of whats o.g. or not?
> jus stirrin the pot :biggrin:
> *


My car is 25 years old foo' :uh: dont get me started on your ass Mustang boy!! How much is that car payment........ BALLER!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea monsters are better but can have a tendency to give you the shits if you drink too many of them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 03:20 PM~4819824
> *My car is 25 years old foo' :uh: dont get me started on your ass Mustang boy!! How much is that car payment........ BALLER!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

atleast i aint scared to cut mine


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 03:20 PM~4819821
> *I WILL TRY IT TONIGHT !!!!
> IM GOING OUT AND WANNA BE ALL WIRED OUT !!!
> *


Monster and Grey Goose


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 02:20 PM~4819824
> *My car is 25 years old foo' :uh: dont get me started on your ass Mustang boy!! How much is that car payment........ BALLER!!!
> *



 



shut the hell up djjackass


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 02:18 PM~4819812
> *one of your kin?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:21 PM~4819831
> *yea monsters are better but can have a tendency to give you the shits if you drink too many of them
> *


WELL I GO THROUGH 3-4 ROCKSTARS A DAY AND I DONT GET THE SHITS I DONT EVEN EAT WHEN I DRINK THEM HOSE!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:22 PM~4819840
> *
> shut the hell up djjackass
> *


I didn't say anything nor write anything :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 02:22 PM~4819849
> *WELL I GO THROUGH 3-4 ROCKSTARS A DAY AND I DONT GET THE SHITS I DONT EVEN EAT WHEN I DRINK THEM HOSE!!
> *


maybe its jus me then :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:21 PM~4819836
> *atleast i aint scared to cut mine
> *


Cutt my car and do a 5.7 92 frame swap or buy my house next month........ Hmmm...... :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 03:21 PM~4819837
> *Monster and Grey Goose
> *


I HEARD IT WAS DANGEORUS TO DRINK THESE THINGS WITH ALCOHOL???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:23 PM~4819851
> *I didn't say anything nor write anything  :dunno:
> *


i know wut ur thinkin chapete :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:23 PM~4819853
> *maybe its jus me then :dunno:
> *


You need to take some laxatives old man.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:22 PM~4819840
> *
> shut the hell up djjackass
> *


Oooooo, Hit a nerve :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:23 PM~4819854
> *Cutt my car and do a 5.7 92 frame swap or buy my house next month........ Hmmm......  :uh:
> *


what, you cant do both, u want me to loan you some money?????


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:23 PM~4819853
> *maybe its jus me then :dunno:
> *


MAYBE U TUMMY DONT LIKE IT  :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:24 PM~4819863
> *i know wut ur thinkin chapete :uh:
> *


I see the force is with you _*Hand Solo*_ :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:24 PM~4819864
> *You need to take some laxatives old man.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:24 PM~4819864
> *You need to take some laxatives old man.
> *



i dont need it, it comes out easy enough every day :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 10 2006, 03:24 PM~4819864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard that too but it never stopped me or the bartenders :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 01:25 PM~4819877
> *i dont need it, it comes out easy enough every day :angry:
> *


is that before or after those lawyers are done with you????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:26 PM~4819882
> *is that before or after those lawyers are done with you????
> *




yea, as done as your ass is after the old folks finish you off :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:25 PM~4819877
> *i dont need it, it comes out easy enough every day :angry:
> *


I guess your prison life paid off. :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:24 PM~4819866
> *what, you  cant do both, u want me to loan you some money?????
> *


You would need 6 jobs to buy my house


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 03:28 PM~4819895
> *I guess your prison life paid off.  :ugh:
> *


LOL!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:28 PM~4819896
> *You would need 6 jobs to buy my house
> *


HOW MANY HOURS A DAY DO YOU WEAR AN ORANGE VEST


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:28 PM~4819895
> *I guess your prison life paid off.  :ugh:
> *




listen looselips, if i wanted any lip from you i'd rattle my zipper :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

PAT I DIDNT KNOW YOU DONE TIME


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 02:29 PM~4819898
> *LOL!!
> *


dont you have a cadillac to work on?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:30 PM~4819907
> *listen looselips, if i wanted any lip from you i'd rattle my zipper :uh:
> *


Please don't catch no feelings at work. We don't need another good tellycall to the receptionist :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:30 PM~4819911
> *PAT I DIDNT KNOW YOU DONE TIME
> *



jus cus a ***** been in jail about 20 times dont mean i been to prison :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:28 PM~4819895
> *I guess your prison life paid off.  :ugh:
> *


:ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:29 PM~4819904
> *HOW MANY HOURS A DAY DO YOU WEAR AN ORANGE VEST
> *


How many hours a day do you have old ppl stink on your hands??????? :roflmao: :around: :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

PAT YOU ALWAYS GET LOVE FROM THE HOMIES


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:31 PM~4819921
> *Please don't catch no feelings at work.  We don't need another good tellycall to the receptionist  :biggrin:
> *



im gonna get her to filter calls from perverts like you :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:30 PM~4819911
> *PAT I DIDNT KNOW YOU DONE TIME
> *


Maravilla X13 Times


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:31 PM~4819926
> *How many hours a day do you have old ppl stink on your hands??????? :roflmao:  :around:  :burn:
> *


TODAY FOR ABOUT 15 MINS.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

who had there shit pushed in.....



























besides latin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:32 PM~4819931
> *im gonna get her to filter calls from perverts like you :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: W :roflmao: T :roflmao: F :roflmao: ? :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:32 PM~4819930
> *PAT YOU ALWAYS GET LOVE FROM THE HOMIES
> *


I bet your the 1st in line to give :ugh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

Heard that too but it never stopped me or the bartenders :cheesy:
[/quote]

YAYAY IM GONNA TRY IT !!!
TONIGHT WITH MY MAN LETS SEE IF I CAN REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENS 2MORROW!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:33 PM~4819939
> *who had there shit pushed in.....
> besides latin?
> *


That was weak.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> Heard that too but it never stopped me or the bartenders :cheesy:


YAYAY IM GONNA TRY IT !!!
TONIGHT WITH MY MAN LETS SEE IF I CAN REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENS 2MORROW!!
[/quote]
You may become a member of putitinherbutt c.c. :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:32 PM~4819931
> *im gonna get her to filter calls from perverts like you :uh:
> *


THAT MEANS I CANT CALL EITHER!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:32 PM~4819933
> *Maravilla X13 Times
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> YAYAY IM GONNA TRY IT !!!
> TONIGHT WITH MY MAN LETS SEE IF I CAN REMEMBER WHAT HAPPENS 2MORROW!!


You may become a member of putitinherbutt c.c. :0
[/quote]

HEY WHAS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN ???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:36 PM~4819979
> *:uh:
> *


ONE DAY YOU'LL BE ONE OF THE HOMIES


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:37 PM~4819982
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dont laugh queer, dont make me post pics of your vacation


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:37 PM~4819996
> *dont laugh queer, dont make me post pics of your vacation
> *


OOOH OOOOHHH I WANNA SEE !!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

no you dont.........really


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

they'll get me banned fa sho




plus i dont need to give mr. latin anymore ammo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:38 PM~4820006
> *no you dont.........really
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

K THEN ILL SHOW YOU MINE!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 03:40 PM~4820020
> *K THEN ILL SHOW YOU MINE!!!!
> *


*be right back* :angel:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 02:40 PM~4820020
> *K THEN ILL SHOW YOU MINE!!!!
> *





ANYMORE?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????









:biggrin: X 9999999999999999999999999999999.9 1/2


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

wuz up ken...red...odd...all this sat night at the coushatta!...u down???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 10 2006, 01:42 PM~4820034
> *wuz up ken...red...odd...all this sat night at the coushatta!...u down???
> *


hold out til next weekend and well go???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:41 PM~4820030
> *ANYMORE?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> :biggrin: X 9999999999999999999999999999999.9 1/2
> *


 :uh: what a playboy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:44 PM~4820056
> *:uh:  what a playboy
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1 more hour...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:45 PM~4820062
> *1 more hour...
> *


till you quit bein lazy and go put the d's on?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hell naw i aint doing shit in this weather..


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:41 PM~4820030
> *ANYMORE?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> :biggrin: X 9999999999999999999999999999999.9 1/2
> *


WANT MORE???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:45 PM~4820059
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:46 PM~4820073
> *hell naw i aint doing shit in this weather..
> *



are you even at work whore?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:36 PM~4819970
> *That was weak.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:47 PM~4820077
> *:uh:
> *



ass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:48 PM~4820085
> *ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 02:47 PM~4820076
> *WANT MORE???
> *



:0 


i gotta go to the bathroom :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:44 PM~4820056
> *:uh:  what a playboy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 01:43 PM~4820045
> *hold out til next weekend and well go???
> *


wont be able to go next weekend...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:49 PM~4820097
> *:0
> i gotta go to the bathroom :biggrin:
> *



IF THE WALLS IN YOUR BATHROOM COULD TALK ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 03:51 PM~4820118
> *IF THE WALLS IN YOUR BATHROOM COULD TALK ...
> *


Oh no! It would be talking about his stankin' craps and butt explosions :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:52 PM~4820123
> *Oh no!  It would be talking about his stankin' craps and butt explosions  :burn:
> *



QUAYATE FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chill out with the pics man take them to off topic folks be on here from work!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:54 PM~4820141
> *QUAYATE FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


???? I'm not a Quaker foo'


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:55 PM~4820148
> *chill out with the pics man take them to off topic folks be on here from work!
> *



:angry: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 01:56 PM~4820156
> *:angry:  :tears:
> *


you can email them though


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 02:55 PM~4820148
> *chill out with the pics man take them to off topic folks be on here from work!
> *



:uh: scurrdy







> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 02:56 PM
> ???? I'm not a Quaker foo' *


fuggn comodian


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 03:58 PM~4820168
> *:uh:  scurrdy
> fuggn comodian
> *


why do you have to be such and O.G.T.??


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 03:58 PM~4820167
> *you can email them though
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:59 PM~4820175
> *why do you have to be such and O.G.T.??
> *



u got me cornfused with somebody else :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 04:00 PM~4820187
> *u got me cornfused with somebody else :biggrin:
> *


No i don't :cheesy: 

When are you going to come over and race for titles?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 03:01 PM~4820201
> *No i don't  :cheesy:
> 
> When are you going to come over and race for titles?
> *



yea u do hoe.



niggruh wut you got thats fast?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 04:03 PM~4820207
> *yea u do hoe.
> niggruh wut you got thats fast?
> *


I got this new video game :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 03:04 PM~4820221
> *I got this new video game  :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i shoulda known


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 04:06 PM~4820236
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i shoulda known
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 03:07 PM~4820247
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 04:08 PM~4820253
> *:barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 03:09 PM~4820265
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 04:10 PM~4820277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For Goofy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

WTF?!?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
IJO ME TOY MIANDO !!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For them bucket eaters


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 03:17 PM~4820327
> *For them bucket eaters
> *



you's a foo' mayne.fasho/haha


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

hey pink its me slim im at my homies shop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Last one. Have a good weekend.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 03:19 PM~4820348
> *Last one.  Have a good weekend.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 04:19 PM~4820349
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Al rato cabron, call me laters.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 03:17 PM~4820327
> *For them bucket eaters
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Feb 10 2006, 04:19 PM~4820347
> *hey pink its me slim im at my homies shop
> *


ISNT THAT THE GUY WHO HAS THE LOUD ASS CAR WITH CROME UNDER...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:19 PM~4820348
> *Last one.  Have a good weekend.
> *


isnt that the trainer from mike tyson punch out????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 03:32 PM~4820439
> *ISNT THAT THE GUY WHO HAS THE LOUD ASS CAR WITH CROME UNDER...
> *


dont know ya pinky but you seem cool and popular in here, so I'm just sayin hi!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 10 2006, 05:15 PM~4820817
> *dont know ya pinky but you seem cool and popular in here, so I'm just sayin hi!
> *


OH DONT BE SCURRED I DONT BITE ALL THE TIME !!!
LOL 
HI :cheesy: 
I AM ONE OF A KIND ILL TELL YOU THAT MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

WHATS UP EVERYONE :wave:


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 02:12 PM~4820293
> *For Goofy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 08:13 PM~4814273
> *click for south main LeRag :cheesy:
> *



damn $15,655.00 wow


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 08:53 PM~4814638
> *when ya'll ****** can push the start button on a copy machine, holla at ME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 10 2006, 09:17 AM~4817282
> *I had Vader at the crib the other day....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


OH COOL A LIFE SIZED BOBBLE HEAD DARTH VADER, WHERE YOU GET THAT? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 05:18 PM~4820859
> *OH DONT BE SCURRED I DONT BITE ALL THE TIME !!!
> LOL
> HI  :cheesy:
> ...


YEA THAT SHE IS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 10 2006, 03:59 PM~4821236
> *:wave:WHATS UP EVERYONE
> *


seen tha lac going down telephone rd earlier 2 day...


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

YEA THAT WAS ME :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2006, 06:58 PM~4821672
> *YEA THAT SHE IS
> *


YEAP YOU KNOW ME SLIM 
DONT YOU EVER WORK MY MAN ???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 10 2006, 05:03 PM~4821708
> *YEA THAT WAS ME  :biggrin:
> *


lol... i see ya pimpin....wat happened to da window tho...


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

SOMEBODY BROKE IT :tears: BUT IT STILL LOOKS NICE WITH A BROKEN WINDOW ESPECIALLY WHEN I AM DRIVEN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 07:03 PM~4821713
> *YEAP YOU KNOW ME SLIM
> DONT YOU EVER WORK MY MAN ???
> *


yea sexy i when to work today got off at 2 cuz we aint have shit to do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 10 2006, 05:10 PM~4821777
> *SOMEBODY BROKE IT :tears:  BUT IT STILL LOOKS NICE WITH A BROKEN WINDOW ESPECIALLY WHEN I AM DRIVEN
> *


lol yea.. it caught my eye.. dat the only reason why i saw it.. cuz it was sittin on knock-offs....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 10 2006, 04:32 PM~4820439
> *ISNT THAT THE GUY WHO HAS THE LOUD ASS CAR WITH CROME UNDER...
> *


sorry i didnt answer you i was asleep at the keyboard naw thats a diffrent guy


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

oh dont worry, so you got off early huh ???
thas tight couldnt be better its friday ???


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2006, 06:21 PM~4821860
> *lol yea.. it caught my eye.. dat the only reason why i saw it.. cuz it was sittin on knock-offs....
> *


YEA I WAS DROPPIN CARLOS OF AT WORK


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:21 PM~4819837
> *Monster and Grey Goose
> *


MONSTER & JAGERMEISTER :thumbsup: will knock u on ur ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 10 2006, 05:23 PM~4821874
> *YEA I WAS DROPPIN CARLOS OF AT WORK
> *


kool kool.. where does he work.. cuz i live right by telephone and fuqua....i saw u telephone and almeda genoa


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2006, 01:32 PM~4819933
> *Maravilla X13 Times
> *


 :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 10 2006, 07:40 PM~4822008
> *MONSTER & JAGERMEISTER :thumbsup: will knock u on ur ass
> *


oh im taking notes!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 01:55 PM~4820148
> *chill out with the pics man take them to off topic folks be on here from work!
> *


then u should working


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HE WORKS AT THE FIRST HANGER WHERE THE SMALL PLANES ARE ON TELEPHONE RD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 10 2006, 05:49 PM~4822065
> *HE WORKS AT THE FIRST HANGER  WHERE THE SMALL PLANES ARE ON TELEPHONE RD
> *


ooo ok.. kool kool....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

UM IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THAT SCHOOL TO BE A MECHANIC FOR PLANES FORGOT WHAT IT'S CALLED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 10 2006, 05:55 PM~4822106
> *UM IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THAT SCHOOL TO BE A MECHANIC FOR PLANES FORGOT WHAT IT'S CALLED
> *


oo ok.. my homeboy went there.. i know wat ur talking about


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

AS A MATTER OF FACT I AM LEAVING TO PICK HIM UP NOW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 10 2006, 06:09 PM~4822234
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT I AM LEAVING TO PICK HIM UP NOW
> *


ight.. buh bye


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:23 PM~4819854
> *Cutt my car and do a 5.7 92 frame swap or buy my house next month........ Hmmm......  :uh:
> *


flip a coin


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=456892]

[attachmentid=456975]

*MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!!!*


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body got pics of 76 or 77 monte carlos and 98 and up town cars that are fixed up


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

LIKE I SAID :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin: 

_*DJ SHORTDOG AT 104.9 ON A FRIDAY NIGHT*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Brian. Went to Tropicana last night, then went to Rumba to watch EXTREME. Put on a good show. Will be dj'ing there tonight from midnight til 1 or soo. After party at the canton. Will be pulling out old school jams, so be ready.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

say brian what u workin on today


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I'll be ready!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Naw Slim... I have one foot out the door. I'm leavin to SanAntonio in a few


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats in san antone brian???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2006, 08:30 AM~4825815
> *whats in san antone brian???
> *



parts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos working gotta love it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2006, 08:32 AM~4825818
> *parts
> *


parts for what. inquiring minds want to know.


is it parts for denas bucket


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2006, 08:33 AM~4825820
> *whos working gotta love it
> *



side job


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2006, 08:35 AM~4825827
> *parts for what. inquiring minds want to know.
> is it parts for denas bucket
> *


inquiring or nosy?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is day 6 of my 13 day streak.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2006, 08:38 AM~4825840
> *inquiring or nosy?
> *


im the boss, nothing gets done unless i know about it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2006, 08:38 AM~4825841
> *this is day 6 of my 13 day streak.
> *



so u a streaker :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2006, 08:39 AM~4825843
> *im the boss, nothing gets done unless i know about it
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2006, 10:33 AM~4825820
> *whos working gotta love it
> *


at the job watching my cash grow


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2006, 10:38 AM~4825840
> *inquiring or nosy?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2006, 10:39 AM~4825844
> *so u a streaker :barf:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2006, 09:39 AM~4825843
> *im the boss, nothing gets done unless i know about it
> *



self confidence is good..... :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 11 2006, 08:41 AM~4825854
> *at the job watching my cash grow
> *


GOTTA GET YOUR PAPER  CUZ NO ONE IS GONNA GET IT FOR YOU


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 11 2006, 08:48 AM~4825871
> *:roflmao:
> *


BECAREFUL WHAT YOU USE TO CLEAN THOSE CHEAP WHEELS YOU GOT. WOULD HAVE FOR THAT COLOR TO COME OFF


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

man its dead in here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2006, 03:28 PM~4827373
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 11 2006, 03:23 PM~4827598
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


WHAT UP SLUT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

good evening h-town.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2006, 06:02 PM~4828096
> *WHAT UP SLUT
> *



nuthin whore, fixin to go back out and fuck with this impala some mo'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

What a wonderful day in H-town.... The sun was shining..... Sure gald I didnt have to work around any smelly old people :cheesy: It was a great for a road trip too  I never used that tow/haul button b4 today :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2006, 11:50 PM~4829461
> *What a wonderful day in H-town.... The sun was shining..... Sure gald I didnt have to work around any smelly old people :cheesy: It was a great for a road trip too   I never used that tow/haul button b4 today :0
> 
> *


HI PEOPLES HOW YA DOING ? :wave:
LOL 
AND THE STORY OF THE SMELY ASSES CONTINUE OVER THE WEEKEND


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO :wave:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

just got back from da club... time for some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 12 2006, 03:54 AM~4831218
> *just got back from da club...  time for some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


THAT SUCKS, IM STILL WORKING!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 12 2006, 04:32 AM~4831370
> *THAT SUCKS, IM STILL WORKING!
> *


DAMN THAT DOES SUCK B/C IM BEARLY GOING TO SLEEP GOOD NIGHT NOCADDY... ILL TALK TTYL!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: Good Morning Houstone!!!!


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)

what it do


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone going to the park today?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 12 2006, 09:52 AM~4832410
> *Anyone going to the park today?
> *


i have no clue....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 12 2006, 10:52 AM~4832410
> *Anyone going to the park today?
> *


CHOSEN FEW WILL BE THERE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

im going


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

pinky what it do


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2006, 04:08 PM~4833812
> *pinky what it do
> *


HEY DUDE CAN YOU BELEIVE MY LAZY BIG ASS JUST GOT OUT OF BED ????
IM GOING TO THE PARK !!!
LOL


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT TIME 2 THE PARK


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 12 2006, 05:00 PM~4834026
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHAT TIME 2 THE PARK
> *


DUDE I HAVE NO CLUE IM IN CALI.... :angry:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i guess i went by the park a lil early,,that bitch was a ghostown


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 12 2006, 08:20 PM~4835470
> *i guess i went by the park a lil early,,that bitch was a ghostown
> *


THERE WERE ONLY LIKE 3 TRUCKS AND LIKE 6 CARS TOTAL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I DIDNT GO MY BAD I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT THE HLC MEETING OR NOTHIN HAD TO BUST THE COLUM ON THE CAPRICE CAUSE I COULDNT TURN THE KEY OFF IT WAS STUCK THE COLUM WAS ALREADY FUCKED UP ANYWAYS NOW I GOT A BETTER REASON TO BUY ANOTHER ONE


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up people....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi guys, 

:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 02:13 PM~4833833
> *HEY DUDE CAN YOU BELEIVE MY LAZY BIG ASS JUST GOT OUT OF BED ????
> IM GOING TO THE PARK !!!
> LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2006, 11:23 PM~4836257
> *:0
> *


What ???? Cant the Hooker sleep in kate once in a while????
:uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 11:23 PM~4836252
> *Hi guys,
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 12 2006, 11:26 PM~4836280
> *:wave:
> *


Hi my name is Pink Panther I like anything and everything Pink... 
as everyone knows !!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 09:26 PM~4836278
> *What ???? Cant the Hooker sleep in kate once in a while????
> :uh:
> *



 :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 10:29 PM~4836313
> *Hi my name is Pink Panther I like anything and everything Pink...
> as everyone knows !!!
> *


Pink Taco


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 12 2006, 11:29 PM~4836321
> *Pink Taco
> *


oh so you got jokes huh???
but yeah your right EVERYTHING !!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 09:29 PM~4836313
> *Hi my name is Pink Panther I like anything and everything Pink...
> as everyone knows !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

SUP EVERYONE . :wave: HEY PROVOKE WANNA TO SEE SUP WITH AN SHIRT?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 11:29 PM~4836313
> *Hi my name is Pink Panther I like anything and everything Pink...
> as everyone knows !!!
> *


Whats up my name is Death Dealer aka Jorge.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 12 2006, 09:38 PM~4836359
> *Whats up my name is Death Dealer aka Jorge.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 09:29 PM~4836313
> *Hi my name is Pink Panther I like anything and everything Pink...
> as everyone knows !!!
> *



:wave: :worship:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2006, 11:39 PM~4836366
> *:wave:
> *


sup...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 12 2006, 11:38 PM~4836359
> *Whats up my name is Death Dealer aka Jorge.
> *



shouldnt it be the other way around Jorge AKA Death Dealer????


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 11:46 PM~4836418
> *shouldnt it be the other way around Jorge AKA Death Dealer????
> *


yea, but oh well.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 03:21 PM~4834122
> *:angry:
> 
> DUDE I HAVE NO CLUE IM IN CALI....  :angry:
> *



how u ended up in califas?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2006, 11:40 PM~4836370
> *:wave:  :worship:
> *


thas right !!! YOU KNOW MY NAME !!!!

SAY MY NAME BIATCH !!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2006, 11:47 PM~4836428
> *how u ended up in califas?
> *


LONG STORY SHORT ***BAD RELATIONSHIP*** SO I LEFT FOR A NEW START !!!
THERE YOU HAVE IT AND I AM VERY HAPPY !!!
PARTY AND KICK IT WITH THE GIRLS OH BTW GUYS I RAN INTO GIRLS FIRST CC!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 09:53 PM~4836452
> *thas right !!! YOU KNOW MY NAME !!!!
> 
> SAY MY NAME BIATCH !!!
> *


JJJEEENNNNNNYYY!!!!


I MEAN PINK PANTHER!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

damn....drama! good luck in cali.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 09:55 PM~4836473
> *LONG STORY SHORT ***BAD RELATIONSHIP*** SO I LEFT FOR A NEW START !!!
> THERE YOU HAVE IT AND I AM VERY HAPPY !!!
> PARTY AND KICK IT WITH THE GIRLS OH BTW GUYS I RAN INTO GIRLS FIRST CC!!!
> *


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2006, 11:57 PM~4836491
> *JJJEEENNNNNNYYY!!!!
> I MEAN DEBORAH!!!
> *


\


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0 :0 :0 :0 
HOW DO YOU KNOW MY REAL NAME !!!!!
YOU SHOULD AHVE CALLED ME TX HOOKER OR PINK PANTHER DONT BE DISPLAYING ,MY NAME ON THIS !!!!!!
  :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 12 2006, 09:59 PM~4836517
> *\
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  :0  :0  :0  :0
> HOW DO YOU KNOW MY REAL NAME !!!!!
> ...



EDIT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Well good night h-town. im gonna watch a movie and hit the hey.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 13 2006, 12:04 AM~4836549
> *Well good night h-town. im gonna watch a movie and hit the hey.
> *


 YOU NEED GRAMMAR CLASSES ITS CALLED HIT THE SACK!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 13 2006, 12:09 AM~4836591
> *YOU NEED GRAMMAR CLASSES ITS CALLED HIT THE SACK!!!
> *


what the fuck ever


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 13 2006, 12:11 AM~4836612
> *what the fuck ever
> *


IJO MY MAN TAKE A JOKE !!! :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

IM GOING TO MYSPACE SEE YOU THERE DAVE!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2006, 09:50 PM~4829461
> *What a wonderful day in H-town.... The sun was shining..... Sure gald I didnt have to work around any smelly old people :cheesy: It was a great for a road trip too   I never used that tow/haul button b4 today :0
> 
> *


yea mine sucked, :uh: and one of my patients died on me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 09:12 AM~4838051
> *yea mine sucked,  :uh: and one of my patients died on me
> *


How can a patient die by an x-ray?? you must have zapped them pretty hard.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2006, 07:47 AM~4838117
> *How can a patient die by an x-ray??  you must have zapped them pretty hard.
> *


no fool. they died when i was there. before i actually did anything (while i was setting up)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 11 2006, 09:09 AM~4825772
> *Que onda Brian.  Went to Tropicana last night, then went to Rumba to watch EXTREME.  Put on a good show.  Will be dj'ing there tonight from midnight til 1 or soo.  After party at the canton.  Will be pulling out old school jams, so be ready.
> *


how was it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 09:48 AM~4838120
> *no fool. they died when i was there. before i actually did anything (while i was setting up)
> *


damn, you took too long. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2006, 09:51 AM~4838128
> *how was it?
> *


Very good, the other dj quit on the spot. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2006, 08:54 AM~4838135
> *Very good, the other dj quit on the spot.  lol
> *


nah ah! so you stayed the whole night?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2006, 09:56 AM~4838140
> *nah ah! so you stayed the whole night?
> *


had too. guess i outmixed his ass :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2006, 08:56 AM~4838144
> *had too.  guess i outmixed his ass  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2006, 10:17 AM~4838199
> *:roflmao:
> *


bad thing about it is i'd have to do fri & sat at the club. don't really want both nights.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY ISNT THE ALL STAR GAME THIS WEEKEND IF SO I WANNA GET SUM RIDES TOGETHER AND CRUZ DOWNTOWN ANYONE DOWN?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2006, 09:29 AM~4838231
> *bad thing about it is i'd have to do fri & sat at the club.  don't really want both nights.
> *


so are you gonna do it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2006, 10:41 AM~4838278
> *so are you gonna do it?
> *


both nights? no.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Latin....how's it going...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2006, 11:16 AM~4838423
> *sup Latin....how's it going...
> *


been going good.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2006, 10:24 AM~4838448
> *been going good.
> *


right on right on.......hey...I should be posting up some good pics when I get back from Hawaii next week...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 13 2006, 09:48 AM~4838120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2006, 11:27 AM~4838460
> *right on right on.......hey...I should be posting up some good pics when I get back from Hawaii next week...
> *


you got my email loco :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

This is Cathy Cordova (Mike's wife), I work at Noel's Travel in College Station, just thought i'd get on and post a cruise speciall we got going on right now....It's the Carnival Ecstasy, 5 day cruise out of Galveston....ports in Progresso Mexico and Playa del Carmen....the rates are $456.36 per person for an inside cabin (based on 2 people in a cabin) and $516.36 per person for ocean view, Cabins are same size inside just doesn't have a window. These rates include port charges, taxes and GRATUITIES!!!!! If you are interested or want more information about deposits and payments just pm me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2006, 11:44 AM~4838532
> *This is Cathy Cordova (Mike's wife), I work at Noel's Travel in College Station, just thought i'd get on and post a cruise speciall we got going on right now....It's the Carnival Ecstasy, 5 day cruise out of Galveston....ports in Progresso Mexico and Playa del Carmen....the rates are $456.36 per person for an inside cabin (based on 2 people in a cabin) and $516.36 per person for ocean view, Cabins are same size inside just doesn't have a window.  These rates include port charges, taxes and GRATUITIES!!!!!  If you are interested or want more information about deposits and payments just pm me
> *


Let me know if you have a single female friend that would want to bunk in a cabin with me.  


:angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I know it has nothing to do w/lowriding......just thought I'd put it out there.....it would be great to get a ship w/a bunch of clubs doing their thing....all you can eat, and then they got casinos, broadway/vegas type shows and nightclubs onboard....like i said just wanted to put it out there


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2006, 11:46 AM~4838541
> *Let me know if you have a single female friend that would want to bunk in a cabin with me.
> :angel:
> *



You're funny...I'm sure you got plenty of lady friends that would love to join you....most of my friends are taken, sorry  but you never know, could go w/a buddy and then meet some singles on the ship, turn the Ecstasy into the "Love Boat"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2006, 11:49 AM~4838551
> *You're funny...I'm sure you got plenty of lady friends that would love to join you....most of my friends are taken, sorry   but you never know, could go w/a buddy and then meet some singles on the ship, turn the Ecstasy into the "Love Boat"
> *


I'm not into the word  :biggrin: 

I don't have any buddies :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2006, 11:46 AM~4838541
> *Let me know if you have a single female friend that would want to bunk in a cabin with me.
> :angel:
> *


i gotcha covered on that part big homie


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 13 2006, 10:27 AM~4838460
> *right on right on.......hey...I should be posting up some good pics when I get back from Hawaii next week...
> *


yup yup....I got it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2006, 11:55 AM~4838575
> *i gotcha covered on that part big homie
> *


Sorry man, the bruthas take all the rejects other races don't want


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

and whats that suppose to mean??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2006, 12:12 PM~4838649
> *and whats that suppose to mean??
> *


not this brotha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2006, 12:12 PM~4838649
> *and whats that suppose to mean??
> *


you can keep that one. :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

check this... Ruiz vs big russian dude (new champ, well, since Dec)

7ft tall 320lbs


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2006, 12:18 PM~4838679
> *you can keep that one.  :burn:
> *


OH OK


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 13 2006, 12:25 PM~4838712
> *check this... Ruiz vs big russian dude (new champ, well, since Dec)
> 
> 7ft tall 320lbs
> ...


DAMN SEE THE SUN VISORS ON THAT BIG ASS 7FT JACK AND THE BEANSTOCK LOOKIN M/F


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 13 2006, 12:25 PM~4838712
> *check this... Ruiz vs big russian dude (new champ, well, since Dec)
> 
> 7ft tall 320lbs
> ...


that sucker is huge.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I CAN TAKE HIM


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

crazy ass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i got 5 on the russiano


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 12:03 PM~4838837
> *I CAN TAKE HIM
> *




:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 11:42 AM~4839043
> *:uh:
> *


U AND HIM AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good evening people...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat whats up on the transaction


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 01:03 PM~4838837
> *I CAN TAKE HIM
> *


U SHUR BOUT THAT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chevylo97,* 713ridaz*

Where's my IRS check?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

waiting for mine to be deposited so i can go play blackjack and make millions


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 12:45 PM~4839067
> *U AND HIM AT THE SAME TIME
> *




meegro pleez :uh: you shoulda called me today fool. lemme know when beeotch.

i didnt go to work today sucka. i went to hang with the 'cadi king' of htown and for all you cadamallac lovers, he's got a gold mine of goodies...... :biggrin: 

it appears he's also a dayton collector :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that fool aint got shit but a pile of junk :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 08:46 PM~4842543
> *that fool aint got shit but a pile of junk  :biggrin:
> *




dayuummm already with the insults :cheesy:


p.s., hey fucker, go put those 7deuces on already.com/hurrythefuckup


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 09:45 PM~4842528
> *meegro pleez :uh:  you shoulda called me today fool.  lemme know when beeotch.
> 
> i didnt go to work today sucka.  i went to hang with the 'cadi king' of htown and for all you cadamallac lovers, he's got a gold mine of goodies...... :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 whatchyou got Brian!?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SO ANYONE GONNA ROLL THIS WEEKEND DOWNTOWN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey B, i got pics of the rivi we talked about in the mail today :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

FUCK IT I ROLL BY MYSELF BEEN DOING IT FO YEARS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 09:55 PM~4842643
> *hey B, i got pics of the rivi we talked about in the mail today :0
> *


send them............ :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 13 2006, 09:54 PM~4842630
> *:0 whatchyou got Brian!?
> *


goodies......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 09:03 PM~4842737
> *send them............ :cheesy:
> *



mayne, they are actual pics, i got them in the mailbox  this fool is old skool, not to up on technology....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 10:09 PM~4842799
> *mayne, they are actual pics, i got them in the mailbox   this fool is old skool, not to up on technology....
> *


Damn....... Heres that pic i sent you last night. LOL!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up cadiking


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 09:22 PM~4842872
> *Damn....... Heres that pic i sent you last night.  LOL!!!!!
> *



yea, and it looks much better in person :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2006, 04:38 PM~4841313
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chevylo97, 713ridaz
> 
> ...


tell u like i tell all my customers if u need that bad ,,,get rapid refund with direct deposit to ur checking acct..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 10:53 PM~4842943
> *yea, and it looks much better in person :uh:
> *


Dont make that face " :uh: " You know what you saw today is a gold mine


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 10:04 PM~4842998
> *Dont make that face " :uh: "    You know what you saw today is a gold mine
> *




you mean, "the kenny" face :roflmao: :roflmao: 



man you guys are missin out on wuts in his stash :0 



i know if i ever need a set of dayton knockoffs................ :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 11:10 PM~4843046
> *you mean, "the kenny" face :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> man you guys are missin out on wuts in his stash :0
> i know if i ever need a set of dayton knockoffs................ :biggrin:
> *


Or if you buy a cadillac...............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big b im thinkin about a 2 dr cadi coupe u gona 90d it out for me homie hookup or what


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 10:17 PM~4843086
> *Or if you buy a cadillac...............
> *




:biggrin: 




> *lone star Posted Today, 10:20 PM
> big b im thinkin about a 2 dr cadi coupe u gona 90d it out for me homie hookup or what *


stop tryin to fit in big baller :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 11:20 PM~4843104
> *big b im thinkin about a 2 dr cadi coupe u gona 90d it out for me homie hookup or what
> *


I'll be sure to mark everything up 200% for you


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 10:27 PM~4843157
> *I'll be sure to mark everything up 200% for you
> *



the 'homie hookup' huh...sounds more like the 'lonestar hookup' aka the much love hookup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 09:27 PM~4843157
> *I'll be sure to mark everything up 200% for you
> *


ok how about i just get my homie to break in your place and just take your shit?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:28 PM~4843173
> *ok how about i just get my homie to break in your place and just take your shit?
> *



fuggn gangsta :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 11:28 PM~4843173
> *ok how about i just get my homie to break in your place and just take your shit?
> *


do it i got something for'em  :cheesy: Even when im not home


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 09:29 PM~4843188
> *do it i got something for'em   :cheesy:  Even when im not home
> *


youd be outgunned


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 10:29 PM~4843188
> *do it i got something for'em   :cheesy:  Even when im not home
> *



is that what the tripwire hooked up to the shotgun was for? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this guy dont know that i got goons that got goons pat???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:33 PM~4843217
> *this guy dont know that i got goons that got goons pat???
> *



the South Main Mafia foo'!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up fritos


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why so glum, chum?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

aww shit mr. smilies is in the hizzouse


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:41 PM~4843261
> *why so glum, chum?
> *


the wheels


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the rim/adaptor situation no doubt


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 10:43 PM~4843270
> *the rim/adaptor situation no doubt
> *


just when i thought i had it wrapped up..........IT HITS ME


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip roadstar wire wheels.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:44 PM~4843279
> *rip roadstar wire wheels.
> *



ass.



yea that shit sux no doubt, who knew?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:44 PM~4843279
> *rip roadstar wire wheels.
> *


I aint given up yet.....if I dont find nothing, I'm going to fab something up :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 13 2006, 10:45 PM~4843287
> *I aint given up yet.....if I dont find nothing, I'm going to fab something up :biggrin:
> *



a lil metal workin genious huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 13 2006, 09:45 PM~4843287
> *I aint given up yet.....if I dont find nothing, I'm going to fab something up :biggrin:
> *


fuck it fool u know i got the welders torch im sure brian can bring his hot mops, his cones and his hard hats to help out.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 10:45 PM~4843290
> *a lil metal workin genious huh?
> *


anything is possible....if you want it bad enough


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

go back to the drawing board frito. post up pics of the backside of the rims and specify thats what you need.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:46 PM~4843294
> *fuck it fool u know i got the welders torch im sure brian can bring his hot mops, his cones and his hard hats to help out.
> *



dude you are a dick, thats wut makes it soooo funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 09:48 PM~4843308
> *dude you are a dick, thats wut makes it soooo funny  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that cadiffag knows im just fuckin with him


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:48 PM~4843311
> *that cadiffag knows im just fuckin with him
> *



yea i know, its funny as hell :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:46 PM~4843294
> *fuck it fool u know i got the welders torch im sure brian can bring his hot mops, his cones and his hard hats to help out.
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: even I had to laugh at that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 13 2006, 10:49 PM~4843319
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: even I had to laugh at that
> *



hell yea, u got a smiley for that?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats instant signature quote type shit right there


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:51 PM~4843331
> *thats instant signature quote type shit right there
> *


OH FA SHO goddam im still laughin at that


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

here is what im working with, but i cant find anybody to tell me what type or year they are


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we can be in the garage torching up shit brian can setup the cones in the street and direct traffic and stuff


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 10:53 PM~4843358
> *we can be in the garage torching up shit brian can setup the cones in the street and direct traffic and stuff
> *



stop it mayne :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

You cant *push* my buttons Foo'! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 13 2006, 10:53 PM~4843356
> *here is what im working with, but i cant find anybody to tell me what type or year they are
> *



man that'll be a hard one for real.... none of these cali fools know?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

make a water hose reel, and then 3 bar stools


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 10:59 PM~4843394
> *man that'll be a hard one for real....  none of these cali fools know?
> *


none so far


oh here is the only thing i came up with


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 07:55 PM~4842643
> *hey B, i got pics of the rivi we talked about in the mail today :0
> *


forward them fucker


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh: why does this conversation seem kind of boring... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 13 2006, 10:01 PM~4843416
> *:uh:  why does this conversation seem kind of boring...  :angry:
> *


prolly cuz you just got involved


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 13 2006, 11:01 PM~4843416
> *:uh:  why does this conversation seem kind of boring...  :angry:
> *


cause the pink wasn't here


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

where did you buy those RoadStars from? The last owner cant help you out with any info? do you have the adapters?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 09:46 PM~4843294
> *fuck it fool u know i got the welders torch im sure brian can bring his hot mops, his cones and his hard hats to help out.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 11:04 PM~4843431
> *where did you buy those RoadStars from? The last owner cant help you out with any info? do you have the adapters?
> *


got them for $50 bucks....and I have some Roadstar adapters and spinners, w/ locking device............but they wont fit, cause i think mine are from the earlier years


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 14 2006, 12:06 AM~4843472
> *got them for $50 bucks....and I have some Roadstar adapters and spinners, w/ locking device............but they wont fit, cause i think mine are from the earlier years
> *


I have a few friends that had them way back when Ill ask them if thay know anything


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2006, 11:04 PM~4843431
> *where did you buy those RoadStars from? The last owner cant help you out with any info? do you have the adapters?
> *


and he had the same problem, finding parts for them...and i thought i could, which i did, but came up short


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bucket cutlass got whatu need


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 11:11 PM~4843508
> *bucket cutlass got whatu need
> *


yea but it would be to obvious since he lives next street over :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 13 2006, 10:13 PM~4843530
> *yea but it would be to obvious since he lives next street over :uh:
> *


sell the house move to new area?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 11:16 PM~4843560
> *sell the house move to new area?
> *


you know I don't have the cash to move out the hood :ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2006, 08:54 PM~4842638
> *SO ANYONE GONNA ROLL THIS WEEKEND DOWNTOWN
> *


SHIT FOOL U KNOW I'M DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 12:03 AM~4843427
> *prolly cuz you just got involved
> *


yeah you right ... i had a busy day today i was out of lil and from myspace :0 :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 14 2006, 12:03 AM~4843429
> *cause the pink wasn't here
> *



:0 
yeah you cant have a juicy conversation or day with out the Pink Panther :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2006, 12:33 AM~4843738
> *SHIT FOOL U KNOW I'M DOWN :thumbsup:
> *



MEE TOO


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

THIS GOES OUT TO ALL YOU FROM LIL AND TO MY MAN SWITCHES!!!

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!! FROM THE ONE AND ONLY PINK PANTHER!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 09:18 PM~4842350
> *waiting for mine to be deposited so i can go play blackjack and make millions
> *


Got my check finally last night. it is going mimis in my savings


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 13 2006, 11:02 PM~4842983
> *tell u like i tell all my customers if u need that bad ,,,get rapid refund with direct deposit to ur checking acct..
> *


didn't need it that bad. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

happy valentine day to all my women this includes you pat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and brian i got you something special since you do all those special things for me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 09:14 AM~4845251
> *and brian i got you something special since you do all those special things for me.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 09:14 AM~4845251
> *and brian i got you something special since you do all those special things for me.
> *


keep talking gay, asshole :uh: :uh: sick fucc!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn nothing for you then lose the tude, dude


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

MORNING GUYS!!!
WELL I HAVE A FUCKED MORNING TO START OFF VALENTINES... 
I HAVE AN 8 AM APPT AT THE COURT FOR A GOD DAMN TICKET FOR RUNNING A LIGHT... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 14 2006, 10:09 AM~4845391
> *MORNING GUYS!!!
> WELL I HAVE A FUCKED MORNING TO START OFF VALENTINES...
> I HAVE AN 8 AM APPT AT THE COURT FOR A GOD DAMN TICKET FOR RUNNING A LIGHT...  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2006, 10:12 AM~4845405
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I KNOW TELL ME ABOUT IT !!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 14 2006, 10:13 AM~4845410
> *I KNOW TELL ME ABOUT IT !!!
> *


pics? lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 08:11 AM~4845241
> *happy valentine day to all my women this includes you pat
> *



i got a valentine for you queer :uh: 



> *lone star Posted Today, 08:39 AM
> damn nothing for you then lose the tude, dude *


dogg that was whiter than rainbow bread.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 13 2006, 11:01 PM~4843410
> *forward them fucker
> *



i'll pm em to you tonight after work, they are on my home computer. wont post em on here cus somebody might know the car and try to go get it before i do :biggrin: ESPECIALLY for $600


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 10:20 AM~4845446
> *i'll pm em to you tonight after work, they are on my home computer.  wont post em on here cus somebody might know the car and try to go get it before i do :biggrin:  ESPECIALLY for $600
> *


You don't have cash fool. Let someone with bankroll pick it up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2006, 10:51 AM~4845610
> *You don't have cash fool.  Let someone with bankroll pick it up.
> *


Yeah like me :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2006, 09:51 AM~4845610
> *You don't have cash fool.  Let someone with bankroll pick it up.
> *





right, i dont :uh: 



think wut you want.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 10:02 AM~4845653
> *Yeah like me :cheesy:
> *


you dont want this car fool :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 11:05 AM~4845667
> *right, i dont :uh:
> think wut you want.
> *


Don't get your feelings hurt :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

whats up guys?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2006, 10:14 AM~4845704
> *Don't get your feelings hurt :tears:
> *


why don't yall kiss and make up.....its Valentines Day :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 14 2006, 10:18 AM~4845714
> *why don't yall kiss and make up.....its Valentines Day :cheesy:
> *



thats kenny job, the gay cupid :ugh:


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

*Happy Valentine's Day Everyone.* 

hope all you guys took care of ya'lls women today....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

valentines day?? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 14 2006, 11:40 AM~4845789
> *Happy Valentine's Day Everyone.
> 
> hope all you guys took care of ya'lls women today....
> *


You got that right :biggrin: 

gave her dozen roses last night, a basket full of chocolates and also some toys for her son and a little kiddie basket of toys/candy for him :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 14 2006, 11:40 AM~4845789
> *Happy Valentine's Day Everyone.
> 
> hope all you guys took care of ya'lls women today....
> *


you know it! :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont have a valentine but i bought more shit for my car for myself for valentine day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 09:50 AM~4845826
> *you know it! :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


what u get her? a new pair of pants, cuz i know shes the one wearing them :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 12:56 PM~4846234
> *what u get her? a new pair of pants, cuz i know shes the one wearing them  :biggrin:
> *


ay buey! lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2006, 11:45 AM~4845812
> *You got that right  :biggrin:
> 
> gave her dozen roses last night, a basket full of chocolates and also some toys for her son and a little kiddie basket of toys/candy for him  :biggrin:
> *



DJ THATS CALLED KISSING ASS TO GET SOME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY IM GOING TO THE MALL SEE YOU GUYS LATER!!!
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll cruise Sunday. Slim, hit me up @ 281-787-5894.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2006, 10:45 AM~4845812
> *You got that right  :biggrin:
> 
> gave her dozen roses last night, a basket full of chocolates and also some toys for her son and a little kiddie basket of toys/candy for him  :biggrin:
> *


aw! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 10:50 AM~4845826
> *you know it! :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 14 2006, 01:04 PM~4846296
> *DJ THATS CALLED KISSING ASS TO GET SOME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Judith_@Feb 14 2006, 09:29 AM~4845753
> *HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!!!!
> *


same to you...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 12:56 PM~4846234
> *what u get her? a new pair of pants, cuz i know shes the one wearing them  :biggrin:
> *


All I'm gonna say is when she woke up this morning she was walking on rose petals.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 11:56 AM~4846234
> *what u get her? a new pair of pants, cuz i know shes the one wearing them  :biggrin:
> *



:0 

:roflmao: 





> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 01:10 PMAll I'm gonna say is when she woke up this morning she was walking on rose petals.   *



wut a mac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 02:13 PM~4846761
> *wut a mac
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 01:10 PM~4846734
> *All I'm gonna say is when she woke up this morning she was walking on rose petals.
> *


ah, how romantic. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 02:13 PM~4846761
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


macaroni


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fool :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 02:10 PM~4846734
> *All I'm gonna say is when she woke up this morning she was walking on rose petals.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2006, 02:57 PM~4847034
> *macaroni
> *


LoL!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hooouuuussssttttoooonnnn is the ******* :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 05:07 PM~4847801
> *hooouuuussssttttoooonnnn is the ******* :uh:
> *


so what are you buying for 600? picking up two sets of spokes from dallas this weekend. you need anything from dallas?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2006, 04:13 PM~4847838
> *so what are you buying for 600?  picking up two sets of spokes from dallas this weekend.  you need anything from dallas?
> *



nah, im spent for this month i think. $1500 gone since the middle of january so i gotta hustle more play money


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THIS ***** SAID ROSE PEDALS WHAT A WUS


ALL IM GONNA SAY IS WHEN SHE WOKE UP SHE COULDNT WALK RIGHT. THE LONE PUT IT IN TURBO GEAR


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 04:25 PM~4847922
> *THIS ***** SAID ROSE PEDALS WHAT A WUS
> ALL IM GONNA SAY IS WHEN SHE WOKE UP SHE COULDNT WALK RIGHT. THE LONE PUT IT IN TURBO GEAR
> *




you shoud write a book on b.s. and you'd be a millionaire :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up people.... Happy Valentines to the females. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2006, 09:45 AM~4845812
> *You got that right  :biggrin:
> 
> gave her dozen roses last night, a basket full of chocolates and also some toys for her son and a little kiddie basket of toys/candy for him  :biggrin:
> *



but did u get some?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 03:30 PM~4847955
> *you shoud write a book on b.s.  and you'd be a millionaire :uh:
> *


dont sound like a bad idea. hope you didnt spend all your money because these ae waiting for pick up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ILL PICK THEM UP. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well i told pat they were his but if he dont want them anymore they will be for sale.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 07:24 PM~4849367
> *well i told pat they were his but if he dont want them anymore they will be for sale.
> *


do I get the homie hook-up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 06:48 PM~4849078
> *dont sound like a bad idea. hope you didnt spend all your money because these ae waiting for pick up
> *



fucker, i been tellin you i'm waitin for you to take those bitches off. you want me to come over tomorrow? right now even?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 07:35 PM~4849847
> *fucker, i been tellin you i'm waitin for you to take those bitches off.  you want me to come over tomorrow?  right now even?
> *


are you sure youre ready to set your block straight on a set of eighty eight?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 09:59 PM~4850041
> *are you sure youre ready to set your block straight on a set of eighty eight?
> *


maybe i should sell him a set of 72's!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 08:23 PM~4850168
> *maybe i should sell him a set of 72's!
> *


oh you got a set too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 10:25 PM~4850182
> *oh you got a set too
> *


sold a set of 13x7 72's few months back for $450 gold nips and hub...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 08:31 PM~4850237
> *sold a set of 13x7 72's few months back for $450 gold nips and hub...
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 09:23 PM~4850168
> *maybe i should sell him a set of 72's!
> *



okay mr. i got like 3 sets in my garage under all kinds of junk :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

72'sssssss :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that an extra one i will buy it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

show off :uh: 













:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 11:21 PM~4850553
> *is that an extra one i will buy it.
> *


Stamped too :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so is it a spare? 13?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 10:26 PM~4850580
> *Stamped too :0
> *



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 11:27 PM~4850590
> *so is it a spare? 13?
> *


its going in a continental kit in a few weeks.....  Yes a 13 too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

never mind i scrolled over and this fool is cutting the rim in half


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 10:30 PM~4850615
> *never mind i scrolled over and this fool is cutting the rim in half
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 10:30 PM~4850615
> *never mind i scrolled over and this fool is cutting the rim in half
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 14 2006, 10:32 PM~4850630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

D's aint no thing homie :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i didnt see it at first. whats so funny bitches only thing i see funny is that ****** boots


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

hold up, let me get my baller dictionary


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0 




:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip dayton 13/7 72 spoke


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 11:33 PM~4850638
> *i didnt see it at first. whats so funny bitches only thing i see funny is that ****** boots
> *


real mens boots not those footie things you have to put on with your scrubs :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 09:36 PM~4850676
> *real mens boots not those footie things you have to put on with your scrubs :uh:
> *


its all white cortez sucka


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 10:36 PM~4850674
> *rip dayton 13/7 72 spoke
> *



:roflmao: 




> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 10:36 PM
> real mens boots not those footie things you have to put on with your scrubs  *



:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'll keep it up cus i need somethin to laugh at in the morning


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 09:38 PM~4850696
> *ya'll keep it up cus i need somethin to laugh at in the morning
> *


thats what big bs valentine told him!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 10:40 PM~4850706
> *thats what big bs valentine told him!!!!
> *



hahahahhahahahahahahahahhhaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lone 1 lac 0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 11:40 PM~4850706
> *thats what big bs valentine told him!!!!
> *


My Sawzaw is ready Kenith...... Oh you wouldnt want to cut a real Dayton........ My Bad :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 09:43 PM~4850728
> *My Sawzaw is ready Kenith...... Oh you wouldnt want to cut a real Dayton........ My Bad :uh:
> *


is that the same one u used to cut the top off of the lac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 11:45 PM~4850741
> *is that the same one u used to cut the top off of the lac
> *


if my car is a chop then your old MC was a real drop top  JackAss!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see u remember it i must of 3 wheeled on you.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 11:48 PM~4850771
> *i see u remember it i must of 3 wheeled on you.
> *


Yeah, I remember I could see your door jambs growing from a mile away  what a turd :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 09:50 PM~4850777
> *Yeah, I remember I could see your door jambs growing from a mile away  what a turd :cheesy:
> *


not with a strapped frame and reinfoced body u couldnt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 11:55 PM~4850822
> *not with a strapped frame and reinfoced body u couldnt
> *


bull shit!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 09:58 PM~4850840
> *bull shit!!!
> *


i still got the receipts ass munch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 11:59 PM~4850845
> *i still got the receipts ass munch
> *


You can strap, wrap, bolt, weld or whatever..... if you chop tha top its gonna flex!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 14 2006, 07:19 PM~4848872
> *but did u get some?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 04:30 PM~4847955
> *you shoud write a book on b.s.  and you'd be a millionaire :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

so fkin true. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2006, 10:36 PM~4850676
> *real mens boots not those footie things you have to put on with your scrubs :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 10:40 PM~4850706
> *thats what big bs valentine told him!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man i see some funny shit went down. the brain and kenroid gay drama saga continues......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

hey whats up pink panther


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian where u at i could of swore i saw you stand on 290 right there with your lime green vest waving the flag next to the cone i honked and chunk duece did u see me


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2006, 10:53 AM~4853313
> *brian where u at i could of swore i saw you stand on 290 right there with your lime green vest waving the flag next to the cone i honked and chunk duece did u see me
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2006, 10:53 AM~4853313
> *brian where u at i could of swore i saw you stand on 290 right there with your lime green vest waving the flag next to the cone i honked and chunk duece did u see me
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 15 2006, 11:44 AM~4853529
> *:biggrin:
> *



did u do that brain? i saw that lil machine with the wheel on it in ur garage..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ten years have pasted but they have not been forgotten


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 15 2006, 03:46 PM~4854894
> *Ten years have pasted but they have not been forgotten
> *




damn already 10 years? i went to the wake.....there were alot of people there.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up h-town...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Slim whats the latest news on the hopper?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

its giving me alot of problems


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dead in here


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Feb 15 2006, 10:14 AM~4852900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its okay kenroid.... Dont be mad cuz i worked 2 hours today (and still got paid for 8) and you worked 12


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2006, 07:10 PM~4856538
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Its okay kenroid.... Dont be mad cuz i worked 2 hours today (and still got paid for 8) and you worked 12
> *


if work is what u wanna call what i do then i did about 5 1/2 hrs for the company :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*push* *push* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 15 2006, 03:46 PM~4854894
> *Ten years have pasted but they have not been forgotten
> *



DAMN DIDN'T REALIZE THAT

MUCHO RESPECTO PARA LA FAMILIA CARMONA...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2006, 08:10 PM~4856538
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Its okay kenroid.... Dont be mad cuz i worked 2 hours today (and still got paid for 8) and you worked 12
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

what are these goin on???? not the impala............. :0 
[attachmentid=464280]

but i did put 2 of them on for some motivation :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=464281]

and yes, i know, my garage is crappy and the car needs alotta work


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

Q VO
:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 10:25 PM~4857014
> *
> and yes, i know, my garage is crappy and the car needs alotta work
> *


The car looks great! but you need to paint them walls!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2006, 09:55 PM~4857250
> *The car looks great! but you need to paint them walls!!!
> *



yea i do. jus not right now :biggrin: im tired of paintin this house already :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 11:02 PM~4857298
> *yea i do.  jus not right now :biggrin:  im tired of paintin this house already :uh:
> *


put in alot of work on the 85 today..... you should have taken another day off :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2006, 10:06 PM~4857327
> *put in alot of work on the 85 today..... you should have taken another day off :cheesy:
> *



awwww dammit :angry: 


i got time to use up too before i make my final appearance at the ol' job. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2006, 09:55 PM~4857250
> *The car looks great! but you need to paint them walls!!!
> *


the car looks cleaner then them walls :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2006, 10:09 PM~4857347
> *the car looks cleaner then them walls :barf:
> *



look mofos, how come everybody always notices the shit in the pic you're not takin a pic of :uh: 

im gonna have a 'paint my walls' party, ya'll are ALL invited.

free beer :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 10:12 PM~4857363
> *look mofos, how come everybody always notices the shit in the pic you're not takin a pic of :uh:
> 
> im gonna have a 'paint my walls' party, ya'll are ALL invited.
> ...


"fuck it fool u know i got the welders torch im sure brian can bring his hot mops, his cones and his hard hats to help out." -- lonestar circa feb. 2006


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

but you HAVE to paint.........alot


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2006, 10:13 PM~4857368
> *"fuck it fool u know i got the welders torch im sure brian can bring his hot mops, his cones and his hard hats to help out." -- lonestar circa feb. 2006
> *




you like that shit *****???? :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 10:13 PM~4857369
> *but you HAVE to paint.........alot
> *


when i bought my house, i did all the painting....well except my sons room, my wife did that one :uh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2006, 10:14 PM~4857379
> *when i bought my house, i did all the painting....well except my sons room, my wife did that one :uh:
> *



yea, i feel ya. i'm doin ALL the paintin here and it sux. EVERYTHING gets a new coat of paint. ceiling, walls, cabinets, inside the cabinets y todo. its a fuckin nightmare come true because we have 4 bedrooms, a breakfast room, a den/living room with a big ass closet under the stairs, a dining room, a formal dining room, 3 bathrooms the fukin kitchen and more closets than i care to know about. AND the garage. :uh: 



and i get to paint it all...................


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 10:17 PM~4857404
> *yea, i feel ya.  i'm doin ALL the paintin here and it sux.  EVERYTHING gets a new coat of paint.  ceiling, walls, cabinets, inside the cabinets y todo.  its a fuckin nightmare come true because we have 4 bedrooms, a breakfast room, a den/living room with a big ass closet under the stairs, a dining room, a formal dining room, 3 bathrooms the fukin kitchen and more closets than i care to know about.  AND the garage. :uh:
> and i get to paint it all...................
> *


thats the only thing that i got to myself....was the garage, painted the floor checkered, and put a big ass mural on my wall(garage length)


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2006, 10:21 PM~4857426
> *thats the only thing that i got to myself....was the garage, painted the floor checkered, and put a big ass mural on my wall(garage length)
> *



haha, yea me too. she picked the house and everything else. but the deal was i get the garage and i can do whatever i want in there. i seen how you painted your floor in there, pretty cool. wanna come mural my walls :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 11:17 PM~4857404
> *yea, i feel ya.  i'm doin ALL the paintin here and it sux.  EVERYTHING gets a new coat of paint.  ceiling, walls, cabinets, inside the cabinets y todo.  its a fuckin nightmare come true because we have 4 bedrooms, a breakfast room, a den/living room with a big ass closet under the stairs, a dining room, a formal dining room, 3 bathrooms the fukin kitchen and more closets than i care to know about.  AND the garage. :uh:
> and i get to paint it all...................
> *


All them rooms and you say your not a baller :uh: :uh: :uh: Ill paint for beer.... thats a bet!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2006, 10:27 PM~4857438
> *All them rooms and you say your not a baller :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  Ill paint for beer.... thats a bet!!
> *



mayne pleez, what about that crib you showed me :0 

i wouldnt wanna paint that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 11:28 PM~4857444
> *mayne pleez, what about that crib you showed me :0
> 
> i wouldnt wanna paint that.
> *


Im gonna paint it too! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man screw that, that hoe is big. i dont even wanna paint mine and not as big as that house.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 11:37 PM~4857499
> *man screw that, that hoe is big.  i dont even wanna paint mine and not as big as that house.
> *


you can help me move my garage then :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know about how much to redo the top on an 85-86 caprice? and where would a good place be to get it done at.

it is a full top


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 09:15 AM~4859104
> *Does anyone know about how much to redo the top on an 85-86 caprice? and where would a good place be to get it done at.
> 
> it is a full top
> *


horatio from firme cc does them. hey fool, i lost that check


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2006, 10:38 PM~4857508
> *you can help me move my garage then :cheesy:
> *


hell nah, i'd rather paint that big ass house :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 08:15 AM~4859104
> *Does anyone know about how much to redo the top on an 85-86 caprice? and where would a good place be to get it done at.
> 
> it is a full top
> *




brain?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 09:45 AM~4859173
> *horatio from firme cc does them.  hey fool, i lost that check
> *



What do you mean you lost it? You had it and you missplaced it?
or you just never got it?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

he lost it at the tidday bar


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 10:12 PM~4857363
> *look mofos, how come everybody always notices the shit in the pic you're not takin a pic of :uh:
> 
> im gonna have a 'paint my walls' party, ya'll are ALL invited.
> ...


 :roflmao: 

thats so true. ppl on LIL pay alot of attention to the minor details.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2006, 10:09 AM~4859253
> *:roflmao:
> 
> thats so true. ppl on LIL pay alot of attention to the minor details.
> *



too much free time on their hands :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 09:02 AM~4859228
> *he lost it at the tidday bar
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 08:45 AM~4859173
> *horatio from firme cc does them.  hey fool, i lost that check
> *


all that whinning for your check and you loose it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 09:10 AM~4859259
> *too much free time on their hands  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha! yea that too!

ill have alot of that today and tomorrow. i dont have shit to do for awhile. i probably just jinxed myself.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Feb 16 2006, 09:57 AM~4859206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do tops


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 10:01 AM~4859223
> *What do you mean you lost it? You had it and you missplaced it?
> or you just never got it?
> 
> ...


i took it in, laughed and put it down. then forgot where i put it at.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2006, 10:11 AM~4859269
> *all that whinning for your check and you loose it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tell me about it foo'. lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2006, 09:16 AM~4859291
> *:roflmao:
> I do men
> *






:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 10:20 AM~4859310
> *i took it in, laughed and put it down.  then forgot where i put it at.
> *


Whoppers ate it :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 10:20 AM~4859310
> *i took it in, laughed and put it down.  then forgot where i put it at.
> *



laughed... :dunno:  ??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat u need some help let me know. 

brian. whats up i saw some workers right here on beltway 8 and westpark i could have swore it was you cuz there was a bucket 4 dr fleetwood parked off to the side to. i honked


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2006, 10:16 AM~4859291
> *:roflmao:
> I do tops
> *



how much for one on a caprice? Its not mine, its my wifes grandma... but she wants to replace the old original top.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 09:59 AM~4859506
> *pat u need some help let me know.
> 
> brian. whats up i saw some workers right here on beltway 8 and westpark i could have swore it was you cuz there was a bucket 4 dr fleetwood parked off to the side to. i honked
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: este juey







help with the car or help with the crappy garage paintjob?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 10:58 AM~4859500
> *laughed...  :dunno:   ??
> *


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 09:21 AM~4859315
> *tell me about it foo'.  lol
> *


early stage of alzheimers? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 09:24 AM~4859334
> *:0
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 09:59 AM~4859506
> *pat u need some help let me know.
> 
> brian. whats up i saw some workers right here on beltway 8 and westpark i could have swore it was you cuz there was a bucket 4 dr fleetwood parked off to the side to. i honked
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2006, 11:17 AM~4859583
> *early stage of alzheimers? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


No, laughed because it was 12 bucks, wasn't important to run to the bank and drop it like it's hot. put it down and probably threw it away :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh: baller.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 11:45 AM~4859763
> *No, laughed because it was 12 bucks, wasn't important to run to the bank and drop it like it's hot.  put it down and probably threw it away  :biggrin:
> *



I told you not to spend it all in one place....


you were not expecting more were you...?
:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 11:59 AM~4859872
> *I told you not to spend it all in one place....
> you were not expecting more were you...?
> :twak:
> *


nah, actually i was expecting less since i got issues


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 10:45 AM~4859763
> *No, laughed because it was 12 bucks, wasn't important to run to the bank and drop it like it's hot.  put it down and probably threw it away  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 10:59 AM~4859506
> *pat u need some help let me know.
> 
> brian. whats up i saw some workers right here on beltway 8 and westpark i could have swore it was you cuz there was a bucket 4 dr fleetwood parked off to the side to. i honked
> *


Btch im off already and my company truck is sitting outside with my orange vest chillin on the front seat........ Been home since 10:30 and im still getting paid! FuckWad!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2006, 12:32 PM~4860419
> *Btch im off already and my company truck is sitting outside with my orange vest chillin on the front seat........ Been home since 10:30 and im still getting paid! FuckWad!!
> *


Hey *****. I need to get my header panel on. I was cruising last night. I need to get 2 work on the ride. Let me know.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2006, 12:32 PM~4860419
> *Btch im off already and my company truck is sitting outside with my orange vest chillin on the front seat........ Been home since 10:30 and im still getting paid! FuckWad!!
> *



muffugn BALLN n da damn mix in shit yo bro homie style pimp mcnasty azz phat farmtastic playalistic macstyle down n dirty in houstone reppin from da nawf to da souf, east to da west crunkn up and crunkn down swangin bangin n tippin on fo' fo's......................................ya heard :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so how much for the top Brian?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

do like nelly and make him a grill foo'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 01:37 PM~4860467
> *muffugn BALLN n da damn mix in shit yo bro homie style pimp mcnasty azz phat farmtastic playalistic macstyle down n dirty in houstone reppin from da nawf to da souf, east to da west crunkn up and crunkn down swangin bangin n tippin on fo' fo's......................................ya heard  :uh:
> *


SoutherplayalisticCadillacfunkymusic........  uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2006, 12:43 PM~4860521
> *SoutherplayalisticCadillacfunkymusic........   uffin:
> *



i was bored.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Feb 16 2006, 01:35 PM~4860442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure gotta call on a price..... I'll let you know....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2006, 12:45 PM~4860534
> *Soon, my 85 is 80% complete :cheesy:
> 
> not sure gotta call on a price..... I'll let you know....
> *




how much for some belts on my fo' :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 16 2006, 01:35 PM~4860442
> *Hey *****. I need to get my header panel on. I was cruising last night. I need to get 2 work on the ride. Let me know.
> *


sup Juan ... you getting ready for Dallas?!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 01:46 PM~4860540
> *how much for some belts on my fo' :ugh:
> *


You need swangas mayne..... Not daytons!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2006, 01:45 PM~4860534
> *Soon, my 85 is 80% complete :cheesy:
> 
> not sure gotta call on a price..... I'll let you know....
> *


tell me how much for all the panels in the regal. come by next week on a friday evening.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: impalastyle, Liv4Lacs, *DJLATIN*, EX214GIRL




:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2006, 12:48 PM~4860553
> *You need swangas mayne..... Not daytons!! :biggrin:
> *



ok, let me have the ones you got on the lecab right now :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 16 2006, 12:47 PM~4860543
> *sup Juan ... you getting ready for Dallas?!
> *


Yes. Don't think I'm gonna take the Caddy. But who knows, I might.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 16 2006, 01:52 PM~4860572
> *Yes. Don't think I'm gonna take the Caddy. But who knows, I might.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 01:49 PM~4860561
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: impalastyle, Liv4Lacs, DJLATIN, EX214GIRL
> :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 01:10 PM~4860696
> *:biggrin:
> *



u get that other yob mayne?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 02:12 PM~4860705
> *u get that other yob mayne?
> *


turned it down. got a hell of a raise in pay here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY BRIAN THERE STHIS CADDY NEXT DOOR TO ME U WANT ME TO ASK HIM IF HE WANTS TO SELL THE DASH BOARD OR SOMETHING ,


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Where have you been Magic?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh snap... its magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 16 2006, 02:23 PM~4861064
> *Where have you been Magic?
> *


I've been working like a dog for da man homie. Been trying to make that paper. Oh and also I had to pawn my computadora for some feria and I just got it back on Sunday but it took me a couple of days to catch up so I was in guest mode the last couple of days, but I'm back now. What you you been up to loco?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 16 2006, 02:25 PM~4861081
> *oh snap... its magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yup, yup it's me...I'm baaaaaaack

Hey sorry to hear about the revista loco, I just found out...so when do I get my second issue, and what is this I hear about checkes :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 01:33 PM~4860811
> *HEY BRIAN THERE STHIS CADDY NEXT DOOR TO ME U WANT ME TO ASK HIM IF HE WANTS TO SELL THE DASH BOARD OR SOMETHING ,
> *



that POS down the street? :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

YEA I THOUGHT HE COULD COME OVER AND TINKER WITH IT, YOU KNOW RIP OUT THE DASH BOARD, STEAL THE SUNROOF AND ASHTRAY OR WHATEVER GETS HIM OFF.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 02:58 PM~4861277
> *YEA I THOUGHT HE COULD COME OVER AND TINKER WITH IT, YOU KNOW RIP OUT THE DASH BOARD, STEAL THE SUNROOF AND ASHTRAY OR WHATEVER GETS HIM OFF.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

senor swallows.... wuts up mayne.. long time no see..... u still got da regal....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Judith_@Feb 15 2006, 11:28 AM~4853207
> *hey whats up pink panther
> *


hey my gurl !!!
what it do ???

miss you muuuaaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 16 2006, 02:18 PM~4861357
> *hey my gurl !!!
> what it do ???
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2006, 03:16 PM~4861348
> *senor swallows.... wuts up mayne.. long time no see..... u still got da regal....
> *


si señor, thinking of turning it into a hopper


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 04:19 PM~4861363
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *



(bitchy mood)
what the fycj is that supposed to mean ??? :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 16 2006, 02:26 PM~4861397
> *:angry:
> (bitchy mood)
> what the fycj is that supposed to mean ???  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the lone is makin friends again :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 04:28 PM~4861412
> *the lone is makin friends again :uh:
> *


they don't call him "the lone" for nuthin'


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 04:27 PM~4861402
> *:uh:
> *


thas aight keep laughing!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

QUE ONDA HOLLYWOOD? CALLED A FEW TIMES. :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 16 2006, 02:32 PM~4861431
> *they don't call him "the lone" for nuthin'
> *


ITS THE LONE I SWANG AND I SWUNG


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 16 2006, 02:31 PM~4861114
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: good to see you back. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 04:33 PM~4861436
> *ITS THE LONE I SWANG AND  I SWUNG on dem nutz
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 16 2006, 03:27 PM~4861405
> *:roflmao:
> *


x 10 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 16 2006, 03:32 PM~4861431
> *they don't call him "the lone" for nuthin'
> *


 :roflmao: you sure right about that! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 03:33 PM~4861436
> *ITS THE LONE I SWANG AND  I SWUNG
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 03:28 PM~4861412
> *the lone is makin friends again :uh:
> *


always! :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 03:37 PM~4861460
> *QUOTE(lone star @ Feb 16 2006, 04:33 PM)
> ITS THE LONE I SWANG AND  I SWUNG on dem nutz
> 
> ...





:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 16 2006, 02:21 PM~4861373
> *si señor, thinking of turning it into a hopper
> *


kool.. i get 2 hop my bike against your car...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY DJ LATINA DONT START FOOL.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY DJ LATINA DONT START FOOL.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

AWWW SHIT, THE LONE GAVE YOU THE DOUBLE POST :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DOUBLE THREAT DONT U FORGET


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 04:42 PM~4861487
> *DOUBLE THREAT DONT U FORGET
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 HIT COMBO.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so you gonna pop trunk n yep yep yep


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey G, you were askin bout an impala, check that one in the classifieds. the 63 in pasadena, its a good price for a solid car and has the straight 6 you were lookin for


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 09:17 PM~4857404
> *yea, i feel ya.  i'm doin ALL the paintin here and it sux.  EVERYTHING gets a new coat of paint.  ceiling, walls, cabinets, inside the cabinets y todo.  its a fuckin nightmare come true because we have 4 bedrooms, a breakfast room, a den/living room with a big ass closet under the stairs, a dining room, a formal dining room, 3 bathrooms the fukin kitchen and more closets than i care to know about.  AND the garage. :uh:
> and i get to paint it all...................
> *


 AND A SET OF DS KING BALLER


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 03:51 PM~4861553
> *AND A SET OF DS KING BALLER
> 
> 
> ...




nooooooooo not me, you got the wrong guy. thats who i got them from a baller :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DAMN THOSE RIMS LOOK GOOD IN THE PIC I KIND OF WANT EM BACK


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 03:55 PM~4861586
> *DAMN THOSE RIMS LOOK GOOD IN THE PIC I KIND OF WANT EM BACK
> *



meegro pleez, wtf do u got on your car? i know they aint chinas :biggrin: :biggrin:







but they do look good huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

NAW THE CHINAS ARE FOR DENA.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

OG 72's are the shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 02:56 PM~4861601
> *OG 72's are the shit
> *


YEA THESE ARENT FOR SALE THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hahhahhhahahaaa fa' sho'


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 04:56 PM~4861598
> *NAW THE CHINAS ARE FOR DENA.
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO GIVE ME A SET OF D's FOR VALENTINE'S DAY :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 16 2006, 03:00 PM~4861624
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO GIVE ME A SET OF D's FOR VALENTINE'S DAY :dunno:
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEZ NUTTTZZZZ



LONE 1 DENA 0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

that was a set up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

YEA IT WAS TOO EASY.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 04:00 PM~4861627
> *DEEEEEEEEEEZ NUTTTZZZZ
> LONE 1 DENA 0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 08:20 AM~4859310
> *i took it in, laughed and put it down.  then forgot where i put it at.
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 05:00 PM~4861627
> *DEEEEEEEEEEZ NUTTTZZZZ
> LONE 1 DENA 0
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2006, 03:32 PM~4861435
> *QUE ONDA HOLLYWOOD?  CALLED A FEW TIMES.  :tears:
> *


Nada aqui no mas chilliando...really you called no one told me anything dammit that's it i'm firing my secretary :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2006, 03:36 PM~4861454
> *:wave: good to see you back. :cheesy:
> *


It's good to back, so will you be giving me a welcome present


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 09:17 PM~4857404
> *yea, i feel ya.  i'm doin ALL the paintin here and it sux.  EVERYTHING gets a new coat of paint.  ceiling, walls, cabinets, inside the cabinets y todo.  its a fuckin nightmare come true because we have 4 bedrooms, a breakfast room, a den/living room with a big ass closet under the stairs, a dining room, a formal dining room, 3 bathrooms the fukin kitchen and more closets than i care to know about.  AND the garage. :uh:
> and i get to paint it all...................
> *



Call cono b/c he has a commercial paint gun....that how he painted his house


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2006, 03:39 PM~4861477
> *kool.. i get 2 hop my bike against your car...
> *


ohhh, do I hear a challonge


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 16 2006, 03:56 PM~4862065
> *ohhh, do I hear a challonge
> *


lol.. maybe.... maybe... u think u ready.. lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 16 2006, 08:44 PM~4863273
> *:barf:
> *


why u always pukin man?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cus its a sick life


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 01:37 PM~4860467
> *muffugn BALLN n da damn mix in shit yo bro homie style pimp mcnasty azz phat farmtastic playalistic macstyle down n dirty in houstone reppin from da nawf to da souf, east to da west crunkn up and crunkn down swangin bangin n tippin on fo' fo's......................................ya heard  :uh:
> *


maaaaaaaaaaaayne hold up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 09:37 PM~4863575
> *cus its a sick life
> *


Good one Patty......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup brain hows the car commin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

oh yea how much of that trim you got and what do you want fo it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2006, 09:02 PM~4863809
> *Good one Patty......
> *



:uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 09:37 PM~4863575
> *cus its a sick life
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

DEAD IN HERE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dallas Bound :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 16 2006, 04:47 PM~4862019
> *It's good to back, so will you be giving me a welcome present
> *


haha! of course. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda chonies?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2006, 07:31 AM~4866528
> *Dallas Bound  :biggrin:
> *


you already takin off?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2006, 08:46 AM~4866756
> *Que onda chonies?
> *


just here at work fkin off today. i dont have much to do so far. weather sucks and makes me sleepier than i already am.

sup wit you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 17 2006, 09:59 AM~4866805
> *just here at work fkin off today. i dont have much to do so far. weather sucks and makes me sleepier than i already am.
> 
> sup wit you?
> *


going to dallas on a quick trip. have to make it back tomorrow afternoon to spin at the club sat night.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 16 2006, 04:53 PM~4862043
> *Call cono b/c he has a commercial paint gun....that how he painted his house
> *


lol coño....i know he has to have a step ladder i can borrow too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2006, 09:11 AM~4866849
> *going to dallas on a quick trip.  have to make it back tomorrow afternoon to spin at the club sat night.
> *


  

when you want them cds fool??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup fritos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 17 2006, 10:50 AM~4867093
> *
> 
> when you want them cds fool??
> *


probably next week.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2006, 10:16 AM~4867327
> *probably next week.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 17 2006, 10:16 AM~4867324
> *sup fritos
> *


say mayne, when we gonna get some body work done :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 17 2006, 12:07 PM~4868102
> *say mayne, when we gonna get some body work done :wave:
> *



haha your ready huh fool? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my car has EVERYTHING you need to learn on..dents, dings, rust, flakey paint y todo


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

dead in here



































:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh: Crappy weekend huh? If its cold and raining I doubt their will be any bead meriting boob flashes in G-town. :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 17 2006, 04:04 PM~4869266
> *dead in here
> :uh:
> *



kinda like lowriding in houston


























:uh: hate away people


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 17 2006, 05:04 PM~4869266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: All-star events will probably be your best bet


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 17 2006, 04:10 PM~4869290
> *no doubt :thumbsdown:
> 
> :ugh: All-star events will probably be your best bet
> *



Arent the all-star events like expensive to get in to like Puffy's Party?!? Besides I am gonna be working Saturday & Sunday....so not too much of a night life this weekend. Sounds to me like a Blockbuster weekend....or maybe go catch Final Destination III.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Come out and support....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 17 2006, 11:07 AM~4868102
> *say mayne, when we gonna get some body work done :wave:
> *


r*ip- daves eye sight *

when i get my eye sight back :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up htown. what up brian


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

friday nite on layitlow wow


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2006, 11:53 PM~4871973
> *friday nite on layitlow wow
> *


  I just got home from work not too long ago


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:ugh: wusssup houstone


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 17 2006, 10:57 PM~4871996
> * I just got home from work not too long ago
> *



damn girl, they must run yo ass into the ground there.




i'm might be free of this shithole in a couple weeks....im starting to feel liberated :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 17 2006, 11:59 PM~4872015
> *damn girl, they must run yo ass into the ground there.
> i'm might be free of this shithole in a couple weeks....im starting to feel liberated :biggrin:
> *


Sometimes they do ... I've got a bunch of depositions coming up next week so I've got a lot of preparations to do, ya know? 

Good for you! You staying in the legal field or moving on to bigger and better things?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 17 2006, 11:32 PM~4872220
> *Sometimes they do ... I've got a bunch of depositions coming up next week so I've got a lot of preparations to do, ya know?
> 
> Good for you!  You staying in the legal field or moving on to bigger and better things?
> *




man...depositions..... :uh: i like gettin ready for trial...all the chaos, exhibits, trial notebooks, i wont miss it though.


movin onto better things, something i should really be doin. i dont belong cramped in an office all day :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u lookin for a job, i got one for u


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 18 2006, 01:02 AM~4872371
> *man...depositions..... :uh:  i like gettin ready for trial...all the chaos, exhibits, trial notebooks, i wont miss it though.
> movin onto better things, something i should really be doin.  i dont belong cramped in an office all day :biggrin:
> *


I get high off that shit :ugh: :biggrin: seriously though ... I love it ... good luck on your new venture


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup John! :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

what it is


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2006, 12:04 AM~4872376
> *u lookin for a job, i got one for u
> *



bitch i dont plant no tulips


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

my project.79 coupe :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 18 2006, 12:10 AM~4872399
> *sup John! :wave:
> *


sup


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: DEAD IN HEAR


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf: :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:around:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 GOOD MORNING H.TOWN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn weather sucks


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

workin on sat.= :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

NOT WORKING ON SAT= :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WORKING ON A SAT WITH SHITTY WEATHER ANYWAY= :thumbsup: 
Otherwise I'd be at home....NOT making money. :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

working on saturday crappy weather in my garage on the impala and not my crappy job :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 18 2006, 01:27 PM~4874789
> *working on saturday crappy weather in my garage on the impala and not my crappy job :thumbsup:
> *


watching tv and not doing shit on a sat!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I prefer doing stuff at night on the weekends....except I gotta be back mañana, so no late night for me....maybe just a movie Final Destination 3 or Date Movie. I could use a laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im here bored ass fuck.. i cant go nowhere cuz my starter on my car is fucked... gotta ait 4 my dad to bring me a new one later... which means im stuck in the house....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2006, 11:55 AM~4874908
> *watching tv and not doing shit on a sat!
> *


enjoying the fruit from the hustle i see


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2006, 02:08 PM~4874942
> *enjoying the fruit from the hustle i see
> *


Naw its to cold out to work on the coupe and i hate when my nipples get hard :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2006, 12:12 PM~4874954
> *Naw its to cold out to work on the coupe and i hate when my nipples get hard :uh:
> *


i got the weekend off thinkin of blowing my check on blackjack


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2006, 02:16 PM~4874966
> *i got the weekend off thinkin of blowing my check on blackjack
> *


thats a smart thing to do :cheesy: You'll have that new house on the hill in no time :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ballerspeak.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 18 2006, 11:27 AM~4874789
> *working on saturday crappy weather in my garage on the impala and not my crappy job :thumbsup:
> *


u too working on saturday crappy weather in my garage on the S-10 and not doing any crappy sidejob :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I guess I'll go work on my not so crappy coupe in my crappy garage on this crappy saturday...... b/c ill make alot of $$ when i sell it. Better than being at my not so crappy job :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2006, 12:51 PM~4875031
> *I guess I'll go work on my not so crappy coupe in my crappy garage on this crappy saturday...... b/c ill make alot of $$ when i sell it. Better than being at my not so crappy job :cheesy:
> *



that's alot of crap


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 18 2006, 12:28 AM~4872535
> *my project.79 coupe :thumbsup:
> *


i'm working on one myself.. 78..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2006, 12:18 PM~4874973
> *thats a smart thing to do :cheesy:  You'll have that new house on the hill in no time :uh:
> *


dont worry about my funds just know they stack alot higher than yours


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just playing brian dont get your diaper dirty we all know your cadillac is worth as much as some houses.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

What's up? I'm Leon and I ride with 314 Gateway Ridaz out of St. Louis, MO. I will be in Houston frequently over the next several months and want to check out any of the local spots and shops. If anybody can pint me in the right direction, PM me. Thanks.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN ITS DEAD


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

did someone get murdered in here.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no but i farted...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah i smell it. :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2006, 07:56 PM~4876589
> *no but i farted...
> *


 :0 :around: :wave:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2006, 06:56 PM~4876589
> *no but i farted...
> *





:roflmao: 



that'll kill this topic for sure


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 18 2006, 01:28 AM~4872535
> *my project.79 coupe :thumbsup:
> *


how much you want for it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wut.. farts are cool.. most of do all day everyday after eatin sum bad mexican food....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HI HO HI HO Its off to work I go..... :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 19 2006, 07:16 AM~4879639
> *HI HO HI HO Its off to work I go..... :uh:
> *



DON'T FEEL BAD IM AT WORK TODAY TOO!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 18 2006, 11:21 PM~4878459
> *how much you want for it?
> *


right now i dont think im selling.but for the right price u never know.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im off today :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u got htown. up for sale , set of old school dayton 3 prong spinners with white flags, genuine dayton product. very litte wear, i rate them 9.5 out of 10. ask frito hes seen them they are very nice. asking 150 for the set. call dayton the are about 300 new. 150 firm. put em on your china wheels i dont care just buy them


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 11:05 AM~4880285
> *here u got htown.  up for sale , set of old school dayton 3 prong spinners with white flags, genuine dayton product. very litte wear, i rate them 9.5 out of 10.  ask frito hes seen them they are very nice. asking 150 for the set.  call dayton the are about 300 new. 150 firm. put em on your china wheels i dont care just buy them
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 19 2006, 10:09 AM~4880307
> *:uh:
> *


sup


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 19 2006, 09:36 AM~4879901
> *DON'T FEEL BAD IM AT WORK TODAY TOO!!
> *


Its all good, the weather sucks. I doubt much of anything is gonna be going on. Also I'll be off Wed-Sun of next week so it wont feel so bad working through the weekend. I'll be at the Ortiz Middle School/LULAC Exhibition next Saturday playing bodyguard while the kiddies take pics with Los' car. If I was a kid, Id rather get a shot BY the car not IN the car, but hey.


:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 11:05 AM~4880285
> *here u got htown.  up for sale , set of old school dayton 3 prong spinners with white flags, genuine dayton product. very litte wear, i rate them 9.5 out of 10.  ask frito hes seen them they are very nice. asking 150 for the set.  call dayton the are about 300 new. 150 firm. put em on your china wheels i dont care just buy them
> *


just as good as some new ones, but at half the price.....thats a steal :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yes spinners are in like new condition. i just ordered some different style and color flags so these are for sale. nothing wrong with them


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 11:23 AM~4880387
> *yes spinners are in like new condition.  i just ordered some different style and color flags so these are for sale. nothing wrong with them
> *


I'll get them hoez off your hands.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u got 150 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 11:27 AM~4880413
> *u got 150  :biggrin:
> *


Yea :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone going cruising downtown?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn just like that, man yall some ballers


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

whats going on in downtown that everyone wants to go cruising.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 19 2006, 11:32 AM~4880459
> *whats going on in downtown that everyone wants to go cruising.
> *


Don't matter 2 me. I just want 2 cruise.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 19 2006, 12:35 PM~4880473
> *Don't matter 2 me. I just want 2 cruise.
> *


my car dosnt have heat only ac :biggrin: too cold to cruse!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 10:40 AM~4880495
> *my car dosnt have heat only ac :biggrin: too cold to cruse!
> *


my has heat but no ac, so now what bitch


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 11:40 AM~4880495
> *my car dosnt have heat only ac :biggrin: too cold to cruse!
> *


wear a sweater.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 12:41 PM~4880499
> *my has heat but no ac, so now what bitch
> *


If you believe that then you really are a jackass! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 10:44 AM~4880521
> *If you believe that then you really are a jackass! :uh:
> *


come pick me up lets go ride in the lac.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

my car has vinyl seats too :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i got heat and ac.but i think i need to replace the blower cuz its making a weird noise.lol.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good morning everyone!......damn almost 12....good afternoon everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 12:45 PM~4880528
> *come pick me up lets go ride in the lac.
> *


im cleaning my garage today..... 1984CADDY if you want that fuel guage you better come and get it! Im tossing two of them in the trash today......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i guess ill get them.hey can u put a 90's dash into a 79 coupe.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 10:47 AM~4880554
> *im cleaning my garage today..... 1984CADDY if you want that fuel guage you better come and get it! Im tossing two of them in the trash today......
> *


cmon fool pic me up in the lac i wanna see how it feels to be a a pimp in a lac on leather.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 19 2006, 12:50 PM~4880572
> *i guess ill get them.hey can u put a 90's dash into a 79 coupe.
> *


yes


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 12:54 PM~4880593
> *cmon fool pic me up in the lac i wanna see how it feels to be a a pimp in a lac on leather.
> *


help me clean my garage....... You need to earn a ride.... LOL!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 11:54 AM~4880594
> *yes
> *


what about the door panels.can i put the panels from a 80's lac.cuz the interior in the 79 is shitty.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 10:55 AM~4880600
> *help me clean my garage....... You need to earn a ride.... LOL!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 19 2006, 12:59 PM~4880627
> *what about the door panels.can i put the panels from a 80's lac.cuz the interior in the 79 is shitty.
> *


not sure on that one...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 01:00 PM~4880633
> *:uh:
> *


come over foo'......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 12:19 PM~4880750
> *come over foo'......
> *



gayfest 2006 goin on huh?


:biggrin: 



kenny why dont you pick me and we'll go to brains house and we can ride around with him that way i can see what it feels like to ride like the baller both you are :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 19 2006, 02:53 PM~4881321
> *gayfest 2006 goin on huh?
> :biggrin:
> kenny why dont you pick me and we'll go to brains house and we can ride around with him that way i can see what it feels like to ride like the baller both you are :uh:
> *


paint your garage bitch!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:57 PM~4881344
> *paint your garage bitch!
> *



come over and help me baller :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wouldnt help that *** change a flat tire if he was stranded on the freeway


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 02:58 PM~4881355
> *i wouldnt help that *** change a flat tire if he was stranded on the freeway
> *


with friends like you i keep my AAA paid up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:00 PM~4881373
> *with friends like you i keep my AAA paid up
> *


me too i used to tow me and the homie back from flatonia tx, that place is jinxed


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat why dont u make a project topic for your 64


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 02:07 PM~4881432
> *pat why dont u make a project topic for your 64
> *



thought about it, i wanted to wait till i got something done though. i got pics of when i got it, and in its current state. i got 95% of the old floors out, after that i guess i'll start strippin the car.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:07 PM~4881432
> *pat why dont u make a project topic for your 64
> *


b/c hes not a glory hog like you keepin his thread on pg one of project rides :uh: 






































:biggrin: j/k asshole


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:10 PM~4881464
> *b/c hes not a glory hog like you keepin his thread on pg one of project rides:uh:
> :biggrin: j/k asshole
> *


hey bitch i only have 1 topic how many u got . one for your bucket fleetwood and one for your 5th wheels


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 02:10 PM~4881464
> *b/c hes not a glory hog like you keepin his thread on pg one of project rides:uh:
> :biggrin: j/k asshole
> *


 :0 


man i hate cuttin this shit. i'll be glad when all the rusty metal is out..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:11 PM~4881474
> *hey bitch i only have 1 topic how many u got . one for your bucket fleetwood and one for your 5th wheels
> *


ppl ask so i post what they ask for!! lets see some pics of your chromed out motor :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:13 PM~4881486
> *ppl ask so i post what they ask for!! lets see some pics of your chromed out motor :cheesy:
> *


im waiting for my 5k worth of chrome to get back to me  



dena did u read that shit. thats right, 5k baby.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:13 PM~4881489
> *im waiting for my 5k worth of chrome to get back to me
> dena did u read that shit. thats right, 5k baby.
> *


i bet  takes along time to get 5k worth done :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 18 2006, 02:12 PM~4874954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The All Star Game! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all this baller talk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:15 PM~4881500
> *i bet  takes along time to get 5k worth done :uh:
> *


you wouldnt know


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2006, 03:16 PM~4881502
> *all this baller talk
> *


the only baller here is kenny... to bad hes such a tight ass he wont spend any of his loot........ *push* *push* kenny!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:17 PM~4881529
> *you wouldnt know
> *


your right.... when your building two or three cadillacs at once things tend to become a big blur..............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:19 PM~4881546
> *your right.... when your building two or three cadillacs at once things tend to become a big blur..............
> *


yea but u can go to the JUNK yard to find parts.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:20 PM~4881555
> *
> yea but u can go to the JUNK yard to find parts.
> *


find me a fleetwood coupe in the junk yard and I'll pay you a finders fee  once again you have no clue :uh: ask Slim or 1984CADDY about all the fleetwood coupes we find in the junk yards........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:22 PM~4881570
> *find me a fleetwood coupe in the junk yard and I'll pay you a finders fee  once again you have no clue :uh: ask Slim or 1984CADDY about all the fleetwood coupes we find in the junk yards........
> *


i saw one in the taco cabana parking lot few weeks back for 1800 OBO?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:13 PM~4881489
> *im waiting for my 5k worth of chrome to get back to me
> dena did u read that shit. thats right, 5k baby.
> *


:thumbsdown: I'll believe that when I see it!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Impala bob catalogs :uh: you got it easy buddy..... every clip or lil trim i need is gone or out of production :uh: :uh: you can call bob!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:23 PM~4881575
> *i saw one in the taco cabana parking lot few weeks back for 1800 OBO?
> *


ill buy it where is it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos that sexy guy in the red shirt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:26 PM~4881594
> *whos that sexy guy in the red shirt
> *


he looks gay!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:26 PM~4881593
> *ill buy it where is it?
> *


it was a s post oak and bellfort taco cabana i talked to the dude and he said he would take 1500 for it. it was a fleetwood coupe not a coupe deville. i never called him back though.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:28 PM~4881620
> *it was a s post oak and bellfort taco cabana i talked to the dude and he said he would take 1500 for it. it was a fleetwood coupe not a coupe deville. i never called him back though.
> *


jackass!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:29 PM~4881624
> *jackass!
> *


they arent my thing. this was prolly 3 months ago


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:31 PM~4881640
> *they arent my thing.  this was prolly 3 months ago
> *


well you must not be into making $$ then.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:32 PM~4881647
> *well you must not be into making $$ then.
> *


the car was a bucket. for 1500 what do you expect, most of the time.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

right now on amc there is a old movie with a 57 rag and a 61 in a high speed chase scene.. :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey brain i had a fleetwood coupel once...... :cheesy: 





later foolios, im goin to panchos by almeda mall.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NICK DID U ROLL LASTNIGHT I DIDN'T COULDNT FIND ANYONE THAT KNOWS HOW TO MOUNT THE TIRES ON THE 13'S SO I WENT WITH THE HOMIE IN THE ESCALADE TRUCK BUT I DID CLOWN ON SOME FOOLS FROM OAKLAHOMA BOUT AN HOURS AGO THESE FOOLS GOT 22S WITH SUM BOOTLEG VOUGES THAT SHIT IS UGLY AS HELL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2006, 05:00 PM~4882344
> *NICK DID U ROLL LASTNIGHT I DIDN'T COULDNT FIND ANYONE THAT KNOWS HOW TO MOUNT THE TIRES ON THE 13'S SO I WENT WITH THE HOMIE IN THE ESCALADE TRUCK BUT I DID CLOWN ON SOME FOOLS FROM OAKLAHOMA BOUT AN HOURS AGO THESE FOOLS GOT 22S WITH SUM BOOTLEG VOUGES THAT SHIT IS UGLY AS HELL
> *


I WAS OUT THERE FRIDAY SATURDAY AND I'LL BE OUT THERE TONIGHT TOO. THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK . SUM DUDE IN PASADENA HAS BEEN MOUNTIN MY TIRES FOR YEARS NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THEM.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

post oak tires will mount and balance 13s for 10 bucks each


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 05:14 PM~4882398
> *post oak tires will mount and balance 13s for 10 bucks each
> *




post oak :uh: 






















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 19 2006, 04:15 PM~4882402
> *post oak :uh:
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


mark @ post oak tires always has deals even better deals if u pay cash.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

..Come out and Support the LULAC YOUTH COUNCIL and HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Where is everyone at


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:26 PM~4881594
> *whos that sexy guy in the red shirt
> *



Thanks for the compliment... but I dont roll like that...



















j/p :biggrin:


----------



## 1964 Wagon (Oct 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 10:05 AM~4880285
> *here u got htown.  up for sale , set of old school dayton 3 prong spinners with white flags, genuine dayton product. very litte wear, i rate them 9.5 out of 10.  ask frito hes seen them they are very nice. asking 150 for the set.  call dayton the are about 300 new. 150 firm. put em on your china wheels i dont care just buy them
> *


u get some new ko's they are nice i take them


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 10:23 AM~4880387
> *yes spinners are in like new condition.  i just ordered some different style and color flags so these are for sale. nothing wrong with them
> *



I taught they did not sell the spinner seperate anymore..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2006, 08:46 PM~4883760
> *I taught they did not sell the spinner seperate anymore..
> *




sure they do, for $300 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 19 2006, 07:02 PM~4883409
> *Thanks for the compliment... but I dont roll like that...
> j/p    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2006, 07:46 PM~4883760
> *I taught they did not sell the spinner seperate anymore..
> *


they will sell you spinners if u can provide 4 serial numbers. but they arent cheap new spinner and flags are about 300. but its what i want so i bought some. they dont make poreclain eagles anymore, just flags that was a bummer


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2006, 06:11 PM~4882391
> *I WAS OUT THERE FRIDAY SATURDAY AND I'LL BE OUT THERE TONIGHT TOO. THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK . SUM DUDE IN PASADENA HAS BEEN MOUNTIN MY TIRES FOR YEARS NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH THEM.
> *


YEA I GOT THEM MOUNTED THIS MORNING BUT FUCK IT IMA CHILL AT THE HOUSE .THE LAC IS GOING TO PAINT IN TWO MORE WEEKS IF IT WARMS UP A LITTLE CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE AFTER ITS ALL DONE HOPE ITS AS GOOD AS THE WAY I SAW IT IN MY HEAD


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ok, ladies and gents....and brain. here's the link to my buildup. hate, congradulate wutever gets you goin. lemme know ur thoughts. except on the walls in the garage :angry: 

:biggrin: 

My Bucket Buildup


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Dave! I need mo tickets! :biggrin: You got the hook up? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 19 2006, 09:32 PM~4884620
> *sup Dave!  I need mo tickets! :biggrin: You got the hook up? :biggrin:
> *


i got 4 for friday and maybe 2 or 4 for sat. i get them 2morrow


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2006, 11:38 PM~4884667
> *i got 4 for friday and maybe 2 or 4 for sat. i get them 2morrow
> *


sweet! Let me know so I can get the ones for Saturday from ya! Please! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 19 2006, 09:42 PM~4884699
> *sweet!  Let me know so I can get the ones for Saturday from ya! Please!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2006, 01:22 PM~4881570
> *find me a fleetwood coupe in the junk yard and I'll pay you a finders fee  once again you have no clue :uh: ask Slim or 1984CADDY about all the fleetwood coupes we find in the junk yards........
> *


i hope ur serious about the finders fee....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

almost the weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 02:26 PM~4881594
> *whos that sexy guy in the red shirt
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

whats crackin bitches


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 20 2006, 10:46 AM~4886484
> *whats crackin bitches
> *


your o.g. floorboards mang.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2006, 10:33 AM~4886624
> *your o.g. floorboards mang.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




that was good


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=470136]

[attachmentid=470137]

*WILL SUPPORT!!!

:thumbsup: *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2006, 08:39 AM~4886310
> *almost the weekend  :cheesy:
> 
> *


yes sir, you down for SP it's a homies B-Day


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

anybody got the quarter panel windows for a fleetwood coupe.i need drivers side.fuck it ill take both.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 20 2006, 02:36 PM~4887564
> *yes sir, you down for SP it's a homies B-Day
> *


What night and whose b'day?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im fucking bored... *anybody got a cheap street pump for sale.. all i need is one.. and does anybody got 3 cheap dumps....*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2006, 02:07 PM~4887743
> *What night and whose b'day?
> *


El Sabado the 25th, and it's Miklo's cousins


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Liv4Lacs, they need your help
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4886202
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 20 2006, 04:11 PM~4888071
> *El Sabado the 25th, and it's Miklo's cousins
> *


dang, after i spin at the jr high i have an engagement to attend for the evening.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2006, 03:16 PM~4888096
> *dang, after i spin at the jr high i have an engagement to attend for the evening.
> *


damn that sux, well I guess we'll be enjoying da females without you


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

que pasa h-town...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

provok the spinners are ready when you are


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Q~VOLE HOUSTONE*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wussup houstone, wake yo arses up :uh: 


hey 214girl, i talked to your cuzin mr. A today, he's a cool dude  he said he might be makin a trip down in a couple weeks


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HELLO :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 03:28 PM~4881620
> *it was a s post oak and bellfort taco cabana i talked to the dude and he said he would take 1500 for it. it was a fleetwood coupe not a coupe deville. i never called him back though.
> *


SOUTH SIDE THAS RIGHT !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 06:14 PM~4882398
> *post oak tires will mount and balance 13s for 10 bucks each
> *


 IN THE GHETTO PART OF H-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2006, 06:21 PM~4882427
> *mark @ post oak tires always has deals even better deals if u pay cash.
> *



AND IF YOUR A GIRL YOU CAN GET EVEN BETTER DEALS WITH THE OTHER GUYS THAT WORK THERE THEY ARE ALL RELATED


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

but thats a cool getto


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 20 2006, 08:15 PM~4890111
> *IN THE GHETTO PART OF H-TOWN  :biggrin:
> *


U FROM AROUND THERE


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 20 2006, 10:16 PM~4890123
> *but thats a cool getto
> *


YUP I WAS BORN AND RAISED COUPLE BLOCKS FROM MARKS SHOP *WINDSOR VILLAGE* LOL SOUNDS LIKE IMF CLAIMING SOMETHING ... WHERE DO U STAY?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

he stays in putoville


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 20 2006, 09:23 PM~4890199
> *he stays in putoville
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 10:20 PM~4890168
> *U FROM AROUND THERE
> *


YUP !!! I WAS RAISED IN A HOUSE BEHIND TAQUERIA ARMENTAS~!!!~
BEFORE I CAME TO CALI I WAS STAYING IN MY PA'S HOUSE IN LITTLE MEXICO... ACROSS FROM TAQUERIA ARMENTAS... I LOVE MY GHETTO!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 20 2006, 10:23 PM~4890199
> *he stays in putoville
> *


OH U TRYING TO BE FUNNY HUH??? :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck lil mexico


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 20 2006, 09:25 PM~4890214
> *OH U TRYING TO BE FUNNY HUH???  :angry:
> *



yup.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 09:26 PM~4890224
> *fuck lil mexico
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 09:26 PM~4890224
> *fuck lil mexico
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

there was some hoes from windsor village the lone used to knock down maybe u know them


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 10:27 PM~4890243
> *there was some hoes from windsor village the lone used to knock down maybe u know them
> *


YUP I MIGHT KNOW THEM I CAN PICTURE SOME WHO MIGHT BE... :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 10:26 PM~4890224
> *fuck lil mexico
> *



YOU WRONG FO THAT !!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 09:20 PM~4890168
> *U FROM AROUND THERE
> *


calmala vato,it aint that ghetto,yeah theres alot of moyos but its better than the neighborhood i used to live in before we moved here.i live right up the street from Ortiz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

frito sup on the wheels any leads


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 09:34 PM~4890306
> *frito sup on the wheels any leads
> *


i start hacking in one week


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Feb 20 2006, 08:34 PM~4890305
> *calmala vato,it aint that ghetto,yeah theres alot of moyos but its better than the neighborhood i used to live in before we moved here.i live right up the street from Ortiz
> *


whats ortiz


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2006, 09:36 PM~4890327
> *i start hacking in one week
> *



:0 

wut happend to the ones homie had for sale, the 13z?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 20 2006, 09:38 PM~4890348
> *:0
> 
> wut happend to the ones homie had for sale, the 13z?
> *


the six lug, or the other guy named Coast One......he never came through with the pics


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Feb 20 2006, 10:34 PM~4890305
> *calmala vato,it aint that ghetto,yeah theres alot of moyos but its better than the neighborhood i used to live in before we moved here.i live right up the street from Ortiz
> *



THANKS MY MAN !! I LOVE IT THERE THOUGH I MISS IT HONESTLY GOING TO THE CONOCO ON OREM TO GET SOME BEER... LOL ((((REMENICE))))


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 09:36 PM~4890330
> *whats ortiz
> *


Ortiz Middle School,where the show is gonna be at


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

S &M used to sell to anyone we used to go get beer were like 16 yrs old.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 10:42 PM~4890380
> *S &M used to sell to anyone we used to go get beer were like 16 yrs old.
> *


LOL... HERE WE GO ... I WAS 14 WHEN I BOUGHT MY FIRST MD2020 ... LOL...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2006, 09:39 PM~4890358
> *the six lug, or the other guy named Coast One......he never came through with the pics
> *



the guy final fantasy


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 20 2006, 09:50 PM~4890402
> *the guy final fantasy
> *


yea i think they are 6 lug, and they look kind rusty.....i would have to take them apart and replate or powder coat  $$$.............i got the 5 lug adapters if someone else picks them up(only Ballers need apply)


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY HAS ANY OF YOU HEARD FROM SWITCHES ??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 20 2006, 10:00 PM~4890466
> *HEY HAS ANY OF YOU HEARD FROM SWITCHES ??
> *


nope but i bet


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2006, 11:02 PM~4890475
> *nope but i bet
> 
> 
> ...



:0 lolololol... you bet what ???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2006, 09:56 PM~4890443
> *yea i think they are 6 lug, and they look kind rusty.....i would have to take them apart and replate or powder coat  $$$.............i got the 5 lug adapters if someone else picks them up(only Ballers need apply)
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ANYBODY NEED ANY 89 CAPRICE FOUR DOOR PARTS????? HEADER PANEL AND LIGHTS IN GOOD SHAPE.HIT ME UP ON THE P.M.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Feb 20 2006, 09:34 PM~4890305
> *calmala vato,it aint that ghetto,yeah theres alot of moyos but its better than the neighborhood i used to live in before we moved here.i live right up the street from Ortiz
> *


Hey loco Magnolia isn't all that bad, I had some good times in the old barrio, you live up the street from Ortiz I live down the street from it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 10:27 PM~4890243
> *there was some hoes from windsor village the lone used to knock down maybe u know them
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2006, 10:56 PM~4890443
> *yea i think they are 6 lug, and they look kind rusty.....i would have to take them apart and replate or powder coat  $$$.............i got the 5 lug adapters if someone else picks them up(only Ballers need apply)
> *


i need a set vato loco :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

good morning everyone!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Buenos dias Dualito.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up what up brian u rip out any dash boards lately or headlights


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 09:26 PM~4890224
> *fuck lil mexico
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 20 2006, 09:51 PM~4889924
> *wussup houstone, wake yo arses up :uh:
> hey 214girl, i talked to your cuzin mr. A today, he's a cool dude   he said he might be makin a trip down in a couple weeks
> *


:thumbsup: party at my place :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wassup ZAR!!!???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 10:09 AM~4893355
> *:thumbsup: party at my place :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 09:09 AM~4893355
> *:thumbsup: party at my place :biggrin:
> *


any bucket naked hoes gunna be there...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2006, 12:10 PM~4893682
> *any bucket naked hoes gunna be there...
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4893355

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4893477

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2006, 11:14 AM~4893701
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4893355
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4893477
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

not me fool!!! :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2006, 12:10 PM~4893682
> *any bucket naked hoes gunna be there...
> *


maybe this chick ....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 11:25 AM~4893772
> *maybe this chick ....
> *


LMMFAO!!! HOT PINK!!! HAHAHAHAHHA!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hello HoustonE, como esta the Lowriding Raza


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 21 2006, 11:29 AM~4893802
> *Hello HoustonE, como esta the Lowriding Raza
> *


hey magic. :wave: whats new?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 21 2006, 11:33 AM~4893849
> *hey magic. :wave: whats new?
> *


Hey chula :wave: Nothing much here just working, what about your fine self how you been?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 21 2006, 11:36 AM~4893876
> *Hey chula :wave:  Nothing much here just working, what about your fine self how you been?
> *


 :cheesy: im good. just here working like always. same ole same ole.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 12:25 PM~4893772
> *maybe this chick ....
> *


LMFAO!! I'd rather see these :cheesy: 
\/\/\/\/


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 11:25 AM~4893772
> *maybe this chick ....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 10:25 AM~4893772
> *maybe this chick ....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2006, 10:55 AM~4894018
> *LMFAO!!  I'd rather see these  :cheesy:
> \/\/\/\/
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2006, 11:55 AM~4894018
> *LMFAO!!  I'd rather see these  :cheesy:
> \/\/\/\/
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2006, 07:11 AM~4892774
> *i need a set vato loco  :cheesy:
> *


you need a set of Roadstar adapters :0 .....if you do get back at me


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 21 2006, 11:18 AM~4893400
> *wassup ZAR!!!???
> *


chillen mayne, working, got the overtime pay coming in.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 21 2006, 01:17 PM~4894142
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *


that pic makes me wanna suck on them jugglies :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2006, 01:53 PM~4894321
> *you need a set of Roadstar adapters :0 .....if you do get back at me
> *


El Paso on them


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2006, 01:12 PM~4894438
> *that pic makes me wanna suck on them jugglies  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: your fkin nasty gabriel!! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 10:25 AM~4893772
> *maybe this chick ....
> *


naw... ill pass on dat one...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2006, 03:26 PM~4894880
> *naw... ill pass on dat one...
> *


Gracias a Dios :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2006, 01:37 PM~4894947
> *Gracias a Dios  :worship:
> *


lol.. yea im not magic... hell probaly take a run for you... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2006, 03:38 PM~4894955
> *lol.. yea im not magic... hell probaly take a run for you... :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2006, 02:39 PM~4894960
> *:burn:
> *


[attachmentid=471675]
hey latin they where asking if u wanted to buy some more cookies?
[attachmentid=471677]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2006, 04:05 PM~4895124
> *[attachmentid=471675]
> hey latin they where asking if u wanted to buy some more cookies?
> [attachmentid=471677]
> *


i don't want to see them cookies for a while :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2006, 09:02 PM~4890475
> *nope but i bet
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT :biggrin: *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 09:09 AM~4893355
> *:thumbsup: party at my place :biggrin:
> *



WHEN? WHERE? WHAT TIME? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2006, 10:10 AM~4893682
> *any bucket naked hoes gunna be there...
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 10:25 AM~4893772
> *maybe this chick ....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2006, 10:55 AM~4894018
> *LMFAO!!  I'd rather see these  :cheesy:
> \/\/\/\/
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back on the market again. if u know anyone pm me or call

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=4896300&


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2006, 07:05 PM~4896312
> *back on the market again. if u know anyone pm me or call
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=4896300&
> *


how much for the plug in??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

how much for that bootleg lil keke cd.and for the night light.wtf why do u have a night light.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 21 2006, 07:38 PM~4896559
> *how much for that bootleg lil keke cd.and for the night light.wtf why do u have a night light.
> *


i was gonna ask that too............ LOL!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

he scurred of the dark.lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its not a nite light cheese balls, they are both air fresheners. the keke cd has some stuff you fools arent ready for. its not for sale.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

thats koo i dont even like lil keke.u can keep it.bootlegger.lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i just went to the live chat on lil.that crap sucks i was the only one there.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 21 2006, 10:30 AM~4893169
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


????


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 21 2006, 12:25 PM~4893772
> *maybe this chick ....
> *


hey pink is a sexy color !!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 21 2006, 06:38 PM~4896559
> *how much for that bootleg lil keke cd.and for the night light.wtf why do u have a night light.
> *



thats wut im wondering????? :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2006, 06:05 PM~4896312
> *back on the market again. if u know anyone pm me or call
> [attachmentid=472216]
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=4896300&
> *



:0 so wut do you use the white bottle for?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

dats wut im wondering


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i wonder if that green box is where he stashes his all asian porn.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn im busted now.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn brian i was just joking about the ripping out the dash part, but i see you werent


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2006, 10:13 PM~4897906
> *damn brian i was just joking about the ripping out the dash part, but i see you werent
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 92 dash dumb ass! you wouldnt know about that.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2006, 09:21 PM~4897979
> *thats a 92 dash dumb ass! you wouldnt know about that.......
> *



thats some scurry shit right thurr!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey laclover, which one is the purple wire for. bet you cant tell me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2006, 10:23 PM~4898005
> *hey laclover, which one is the purple wire for. bet you cant tell me
> *


there isnt one dip shit!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2006, 09:23 PM~4898005
> *hey laclover, which one is the purple wire for. bet you cant tell me
> *



smartass :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2006, 08:25 PM~4898020
> *there isnt one dip shit!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 21 2006, 08:50 PM~4897722
> *i wonder if that green box is where he stashes his all asian porn.
> *


whats wrong with asian porn :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2006, 10:37 PM~4898052
> *whats wrong with asian porn :scrutinize:
> *


Kenny said he likes gay asian porn :twak: :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin: did i hear asian porn...... me fuk u long tyme


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2006, 09:40 PM~4898071
> *Kenny said he likes gay asian porn :twak:  :ugh:
> *


I BET HE DOES. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Whats CRACKA-LACKING in here...........................................................




















dead in here again :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2006, 10:42 PM~4898528
> *Whats CRACKA-LACKING in here...........................................................
> dead in here again :uh:
> *



X 2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 21 2006, 07:38 PM~4896559
> *how much for that bootleg lil keke cd.and for the night light.wtf why do u have a night light.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 21 2006, 09:47 PM~4897684
> *:0  so wut do you use the white bottle for?
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I checked out the venue yesterday and we have more than twice as much room as last year (and there are two halls seperated by some overhead garage doors). That means with the extra space and the back hall it should be much less crowded than the event last year. I wanted to invite Houston out to the show. I will try to help ya'll out as much as possible, so if you need anything, PM me. I am trying to get a hotel nearby to offer us a good deal on rooms.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 22 2006, 08:53 AM~4900203
> *I checked out the venue yesterday and we have more than twice as much room as last year (and there are two halls seperated by some overhead garage doors).  That means with the extra space and the back hall it should be much less crowded than the event last year.  I wanted to invite Houston out to the show.  I will try to help ya'll out as much as possible, so if you need anything, PM me.  I am trying to get a hotel nearby to offer us a good deal on rooms.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 21 2006, 06:38 PM~4896559
> *how much for that bootleg lil keke cd.and for the night light.wtf why do u have a night light.
> *


hes scared of the dark.  :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2006, 07:25 AM~4900333
> *hes scared of the dark.   :roflmao:
> *


not with u here


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 21 2006, 08:47 PM~4897684
> *:0  so wut do you use the white bottle for?
> *


:burn: :ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 08:28 AM~4900346
> *not with u here
> *


 :cheesy: yea you dont need it anymore.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2006, 07:39 AM~4900391
> *:cheesy: yea you dont need it anymore.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 08:45 AM~4900422
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2006, 08:54 AM~4900488
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 08:28 AM~4900346
> *not with u here
> *



mack :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 10:21 AM~4900686
> *mack  :uh:
> *


Macaroni


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2006, 09:21 AM~4900694
> *Macaroni
> *


 :dunno: 





:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 10:23 AM~4900703
> *:dunno:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2006, 09:31 AM~4900761
> *:uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 10:32 AM~4900770
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2006, 09:21 AM~4900694
> *Macaroni
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2006, 09:34 AM~4900782
> *:uh:
> *



bored? i am.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2006, 08:31 AM~4900761
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...IM IN TEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!...FUCKIN LATIN! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2006, 10:59 AM~4900895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...IM IN TEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!...FUCKIN  LATIN! :biggrin:
> *


i know man, i have to hold my laughing in. that is pretty funny. pinche perro. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2006, 09:59 AM~4900895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...IM IN TEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!...FUCKIN  LATIN! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: dork!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey latin,, u still got dat avaitar... the one with mario and yoshi... ***** stole my yoshi...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 21 2006, 07:38 PM~4896559
> *how much for that bootleg lil keke cd.and for the night light.wtf why do u have a night light.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2006, 01:06 PM~4901888
> *hey latin,, u still got dat avaitar... the one with mario and yoshi... ***** stole my yoshi...
> *


scroll back to last friday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SUP ***


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2006, 12:11 PM~4902330
> *scroll back to last friday.
> *


couldnt find it....u didnt save it on your computa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2006, 04:40 PM~4903241
> *couldnt find it....u didnt save it on your computa
> *


nope.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2006, 02:52 PM~4903350
> *nope.
> *


damn u sucka... oh wells


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 21 2006, 07:47 PM~4897684
> *:0  so wut do you use the white bottle for?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Q~ROLLA HOUSTONE!!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HOUSTON.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.icecube.com/videoPop_show.php?v...dpaint_clean_hi

YA NEED TO CHECK THAT VIDEO OUT.ITS THE SHIZZNIT.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 22 2006, 05:44 PM~4904270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THERES A TAQUERIA ON BELLAIR BY FIESTA.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 09:19 PM~4905357
> *:0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 22 2006, 08:49 PM~4905673
> *THERES A TAQUERIA ON BELLAIR BY FIESTA.
> *



:scrutinize: are you joking foolio...cus there is one about every 50 feet. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2006, 08:49 PM~4905687
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 09:51 PM~4905705
> *:scrutinize:  are you joking foolio...cus there is one about every 50 feet. :biggrin:
> *


just like on Longpoint :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 08:51 PM~4905705
> *:scrutinize:  are you joking foolio...cus there is one about every 50 feet. :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKING ABOUT THE FIESTA THATS RIGHT HERE.I STAY ON BELAIR AND HWY 6.I DONT REMEMBER SEEING A TAQUERIA.THERES A POLLO RIKO.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMMMMM POLLO RIKO. :worship:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 22 2006, 08:58 PM~4905791
> *I WAS THINKING ABOUT THE FIESTA THATS RIGHT HERE.I STAY ON BELAIR AND HWY 6.I DONT REMEMBER SEEING A TAQUERIA.THERES A POLLO RIKO.
> *



yea, i know where that is. i used to eat at that pollo riko. thats out by my folks house, ya'll are out on the other end of bellaire. i mean bellaire here in the hood, hillcroft at bellaire :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT THAT.I STAY IN THE RICH PART OF BELAIR.LOL.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN I MISS MY HOOD.GREENSPOINT TO BE EXACT.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 08:59 PM~4905804
> * ya'll are out on the other end of bellaire.  i mean bellaire here in the hood, hillcroft at bellaire :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAH


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 22 2006, 09:00 PM~4905808
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT.I STAY IN THE RICH PART OF BELAIR.LOL.
> *




mayne, im stuck in the middle of rich hoods. bellaire city at one end and your damn hood at the other :angry: well, at least we have out taquerias. i cant live without them.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

YES TAQUERIAS THERE THE BEST.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 22 2006, 09:03 PM~4905847
> *:thumbsup:
> *


damn gunspoint, i got picked up out there so many times. i used to run around rushwood in the early 90's, you know where that is right?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 22 2006, 09:59 PM~4905796
> *HMMMMMMMMMMMM POLLO RIKO. :worship:
> *


had that on sunday :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2006, 09:10 PM~4905935
> *had that on sunday :cheesy:
> *



theres one here on fondren, buy that stadium or theater or wutever the hell its called


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 10:11 PM~4905946
> *theres one here on fondren, buy that stadium or theater or wutever the hell its called
> *


I like there plantains :cheesy: Yummy :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i hate plantains, my chic loves them


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 10:20 PM~4906010
> *i hate plantains, my chic loves them
> *


well we know she likes your banana........ :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that shit was corny


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2006, 09:22 PM~4906027
> *well we know she likes your banana........ :0
> *




whoa now......... :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 09:23 PM~4906034
> *that shit was corny
> *


the king of one liners :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 10:24 PM~4906048
> *the king of one liners  :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 08:24 PM~4906048
> *the king of one nighters  :uh:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IM A CORN ON THE COB TYPE OF GUY


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 09:04 PM~4905865
> *damn gunspoint, i got picked up out there so many times.  i used to run around rushwood in the early 90's, you know where that is right?
> *


YEAH I KNOW I JUST TO STAY IN CAMDEN PARK.ITS RIGHT NEXT TO RUSHWOOD.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WHAT'S THE DEAL HOMIES? ANYBODY SEEN A FINEASS PINK PANTHER AROUND :biggrin: :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 09:29 PM~4906099
> *
> *



then you woke up dreamer :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 22 2006, 09:30 PM~4906116
> *YEAH I KNOW I JUST TO STAY IN CAMDEN PARK.ITS RIGHT NEXT TO RUSHWOOD.
> *



i know where that is too. lots of memories...bad ones really :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I SEEN A PINK PANTHER IN THE SWEET AND LOW COMMERCIALS.I DIDNT THINK IT WAS FINE.IM NOT INTO THAT ANIMATED STUFF. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 09:35 PM~4906164
> *i know where that is too.  lots of memories...bad ones really :angry:
> *


NOTHING BUT GOOD MEMORIES FOR ME.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2006, 08:32 PM~4906128
> *WHAT'S THE DEAL HOMIES? ANYBODY SEEN A FINEASS PINK PANTHER AROUND :biggrin:  :0
> *


welcome back mayne...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up with the ace rag mr postman


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 08:38 PM~4906198
> *whats up with the ace rag mr postman
> *


nuttin...fuckers been bullshittin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2006, 09:40 PM~4906215
> *nuttin...fuckers been bullshittin
> *



damn, a shop bullshittin? nah.


why is that such a common thing in the car world?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats the news Switches? Where is the MC?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 21 2006, 07:34 PM~4897544
> *????
> *


???? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2006, 08:37 PM~4906190
> *welcome back mayne...
> *


HAD TO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 22 2006, 08:47 PM~4906301
> *Whats the news Switches? Where is the MC?
> *


MC UNDER CONSTRUCTION, BUT ALMOST READY   ,MEANWHILE LET'S CRUISE ON THEM BIG WHEELS QUE NO?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 08:44 PM~4906262
> *damn, a shop bullshittin? nah.
> why is that such a common thing in the car world?
> *


i dont know man,,but they (all) bullshit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where are the pics of a certain 63 rag i was promised tonite :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 09:27 PM~4906724
> *where are the pics of a certain 63 rag i was promised tonite  :uh:
> *


M.I.A


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2006, 10:30 PM~4906757
> *M.I.A
> *


that wouldnt be a certain joe's now would it?? i heard something about lots of chrome....... :0


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 22 2006, 10:35 PM~4906169
> *I SEEN A PINK PANTHER IN THE SWEET AND LOW COMMERCIALS.I DIDNT THINK IT WAS FINE.IM NOT INTO THAT ANIMATED STUFF. :biggrin:
> *


hey ... thas not nice you should like cartoons... :angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: HEY SWITCHES IM HURR!!!!!!!!!!!


WHERE ARE YOU ??????????? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2006, 09:30 PM~4906757
> *M.I.A
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: joe where u at


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 22 2006, 09:39 PM~4906885
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: HEY SWITCHES IM HURR!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHERE ARE YOU ??????????? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


u always cum in at da wrong time


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2006, 11:23 PM~4906679
> *i dont know man,,but they (all) bullshit
> *


not all of'em uffin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2006, 11:51 PM~4907031
> *u always cum in at da wrong time
> *



fuck i know !!!! damnit and then i call him and he dont fucking answer ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 22 2006, 10:35 PM~4907468
> *fuck i know !!!! damnit and then i call him and he dont fucking answer ...
> *


ha ha.. must not wanna talk 2 u.. lol.j/p


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2006, 01:08 AM~4907631
> *ha ha.. must not wanna talk 2 u.. lol.j/p
> *


NO ITS NOT THAT HE DONT WANT TO BUT HE ENJOYS TALKING TO ME!!!!
HE DIDNT HAVE A FREAKIN COMPUTER FOR A MINUTE OTHERWISE HED BE HITTING ME UP .....

;-)


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 23 2006, 01:42 AM~4908165
> *NO ITS  NOT THAT HE DONT WANT TO BUT HE ENJOYS TALKING TO ME!!!!
> HE DIDNT HAVE A FREAKIN COMPUTER FOR A MINUTE OTHERWISE HED BE HITTING ME UP .....
> 
> ...


damn pinky your gonna get the vato in trouble with the warden


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 22 2006, 10:00 PM~4905808
> *SORRY ABOUT THAT.I STAY IN THE RICH PART OF BELAIR.LOL.
> *


big baller :biggrin: 


LIV4LACS
\/\/\/\/

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4909298


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

morning Htown..wuz up HLC....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey everyone...

Swangin Customs will be having a 2 day event, together with O'Reilly (sp) on the weekend of March 11 & 12.

Gift cards and other prizes will be given out.
$200.00 winner take all Hopping contest.

location: New O'Reilly's on Bissonet

more info and flyers to come.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuzzup houstone, im off again today


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2006, 11:38 AM~4910138
> *wuzzup houstone, im off again today
> *


i'm just barely going to work :uh: .....well not until 1:00


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 09:32 PM~4906786
> *that wouldnt be a certain joe's now would it??  i heard something about lots of chrome....... :0
> *


Seen it before it was put back together from what i saw looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I WASNT TALKING ABOUT JOES :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHERE U AT DENA, FETCHING COFFEE FOR THE BOSS??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2006, 02:52 PM~4911320
> *WHERE U AT DENA, FETCHING COFFEE FOR THE BOSS??
> *


NAW, MY SECRETARY TAKES CARE OF THAT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 23 2006, 12:59 PM~4911383
> *NAW, MY SECRETARY TAKES CARE OF THAT
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2006, 01:24 PM~4911059
> *I WASNT TALKING ABOUT JOES  :0
> *



u must got the inside scoop....how can i be down????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2006, 06:07 PM~4912740
> *u must got the inside scoop....how can i be down????
> *


get on your knees :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2006, 05:10 PM~4912760
> *get on your knees  :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2006, 06:10 PM~4912767
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

awwwwnaawwwwwwwwww big slim dog


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

damn u should of never posted your number.now all these lil horny foos gonna call u all night.breathing hard on the phone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 23 2006, 06:52 PM~4914366
> *if anyone sees or gets ahold of switches including you slim call me so i can run to my computer!!!
> 
> 805-275-0210
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i bet lone star is already callin.lol. :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 23 2006, 08:17 PM~4914589
> *i bet lone star is already callin.lol. :rofl:
> *


don't lie foo.....you know you wrote it down too :biggrin: .....better hope the wifey doesn't see you


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 23 2006, 09:13 PM~4914555
> *damn u should of never posted your number.now all these lil horny foos gonna call u all night.breathing hard on the phone.
> *


lol you so funny


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

watch out frito you proly turning pat on


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 23 2006, 08:24 PM~4914660
> *don't lie foo.....you know you wrote it down too :biggrin: .....better hope the wifey doesn't see you
> *


wifey got me on lock foo.i know better.lol. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2006, 08:53 PM~4914893
> *watch out frito you proly turning pat on
> *


i got something for pat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

****, but since my girlfriend isnt here right now, anything will do. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2006, 08:04 PM~4914974
> *****, but since my girlfriend isnt here right now, anything will do.  :ugh:
> *


you know where shes at


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

***** u are so full of yo' self :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2006, 08:07 PM~4915001
> ****** u are so full of yo' self :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just playing i dont wreck homes i wreck the mic


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: 

ur good for a laugh foo' 


i need that right now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u want me to wreck the mic


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa sho *****, ol skool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you gay


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

in a happy way queer


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 23 2006, 08:24 PM~4914660
> *don't lie foo.....you know you wrote it down too :biggrin: .....better hope the wifey doesn't see you
> *


I SAW IT AND HE KNOW BETTER CAUSE THEN HE WONT BE A PROUD MEMBER OF PUTITINHERBUT C.C :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: HE WILL BE IN THEDOGHOUSE C.C :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 23 2006, 09:31 PM~4915131
> *I SAW IT AND HE KNOW BETTER CAUSE THEN HE WONT BE A PROUD MEMBER OF PUTITINHERBUT C.C  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: HE WILL BE IN THEDOGHOUSE C.C :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 23 2006, 10:31 PM~4915131
> *I SAW IT AND HE KNOW BETTER CAUSE THEN HE WONT BE A PROUD MEMBER OF PUTITINHERBUT C.C  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: HE WILL BE IN THEDOGHOUSE C.C :rofl:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

84 caddy... yall gunna be droppin off ur sons bike soon...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian remember that time i stuck my ass out the window and u stuck your face out the window and people thought we were twins???


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2006, 09:47 PM~4915214
> *84 caddy... yall gunna be droppin off ur sons bike soon...
> *


WHERE DO YOU STAY AT AGAIN?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 23 2006, 09:31 PM~4915131
> *I SAW IT AND HE KNOW BETTER CAUSE THEN HE WONT BE A PROUD MEMBER OF PUTITINHERBUT C.C  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: HE WILL BE IN THEDOGHOUSE C.C :rofl:
> *



HAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAAHAHAHHHAHHAHHAA sucka


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2006, 10:48 PM~4915228
> *brian remember that time i stuck my ass out the window and u stuck your face out the window and people thought we were twins???
> *


remember when i put my foot up your ass and you liked it!!??!! :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2006, 09:53 PM~4915263
> *remember when i put my foot up your ass and you liked it!!??!! :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 23 2006, 10:53 PM~4915265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Friends are like *buttcheeks* shit separates them but they always come back together! :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2006, 09:58 PM~4915318
> *Friends are like *buttcheeks* shit separates them but they always come back together!  :uh:  :uh:
> *



yea, i got that one too :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2006, 08:58 PM~4915318
> *Friends are like *buttcheeks* shit separates them but they always come back together!  :uh:  :uh:
> *


you know what else seperates them


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2006, 11:00 PM~4915341
> *you know what else seperates them
> *


your lips :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2006, 10:00 PM~4915341
> *you know what else seperates them
> *


GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND FAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 23 2006, 11:01 PM~4915363
> *GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AND FAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not friends... loadstar was taking about buttcheeks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 23 2006, 08:49 PM~4915234
> *WHERE DO YOU STAY AT AGAIN?
> *


off of telephone and fuqua


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2006, 09:03 PM~4915381
> *not friends... loadstar was taking about buttcheeks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2006, 10:04 PM~4915388
> *off of telephone and fuqua
> *


HMMMM MAYBE TOMMOROW IF NOT SUNDAY FOR SURE I WILL SE TO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2006, 10:03 PM~4915381
> *not friends... loadstar was taking about buttcheeks
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2006, 10:03 PM~4915381
> *not friends... loadstar was taking about buttcheeks
> *


OH IN THAT CASE TOLIET PAPER :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 23 2006, 11:14 PM~4915504
> *OH IN THAT CASE TOLIET PAPER  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 23 2006, 09:05 PM~4915403
> *HMMMM MAYBE TOMMOROW IF NOT SUNDAY FOR SURE I WILL SE TO THAT :biggrin:
> *


alright kool with me... just call me up


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

a lil taste


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 23 2006, 10:31 PM~4915612
> *a lil taste
> *



oh damn :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i want to see a pic of these high dollar wheels he tells me about....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 23 2006, 09:31 PM~4915612
> *a lil taste
> *


nice.. cant wait till i get me a car.. lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 10:32 PM~4906786
> *that wouldnt be a certain joe's now would it??  i heard something about lots of chrome....... :0
> *


I saw it today.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YALL FOOLS ARE OFF THE HOOK I CANT STOP ROLLIN OFF THE SHIT YALL SAY TO EACHOTHER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 23 2006, 11:34 PM~4915638
> * ..
> 
> 
> ...


is this still going to go on, rain or shine?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 23 2006, 09:31 PM~4915131
> *I SAW IT AND HE KNOW BETTER CAUSE THEN HE WONT BE A PROUD MEMBER OF PUTITINHERBUT C.C  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: HE WILL BE IN THEDOGHOUSE C.C :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 23 2006, 09:34 PM~4915638
> * ..
> *


 :wave: hey goofy what is up? 
i would go and support but by the time i get off of work the whole thing will be over...


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello Hata Proof where you at?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

IS HATAPROOF IN HERE !!!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :worship:


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

No what Hata Proof!!!! You Scared


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 24 2006, 10:58 AM~4918816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that butt mountain


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2006, 12:22 PM~4918975
> *is that butt mountain
> *


 :uh: 

That's in Monterrey, right Ellie? did you get my voicemail loco? We need an experienced draftsperson.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:uh: I NEVER SCARED


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

ARE YOU SINGLE OR MARRIED?


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

MARRIED


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

OH AND TO PINK PANTHER YOU ARE A FUCKIN SLUT!!! SAYING HOORAY TO CHEATERS YOU JUST MAD BECAUSE YOUR MAN FOUND OUT WHAT KIND OF HOE YOU REALLY ARE!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 10:50 AM~4919156
> *OH AND TO PINK PANTHER YOU ARE A FUCKIN SLUT!!! SAYING HOORAY TO CHEATERS YOU JUST MAD BECAUSE YOUR MAN FOUND OUT WHAT KIND OF HOE YOU REALLY ARE!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Judith_@Feb 24 2006, 09:30 AM~4918614
> *:wave: hey goofy what is up?
> i would go and support but by the time i get off of work the whole thing will be over...
> *


  ..its cool....there will be other events


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

more fuckn girl drama :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 24 2006, 11:58 AM~4918816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cerro de la Silla :thumbsup: Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico!! aaaajjjuuaaa! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2006, 12:52 PM~4919169
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :burn:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

IS THIS THE PERSON I THINK


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

YOU DONT KNOW ME HATA PROOF !! BUT I DO KNOW WHO YOU ARE !!AND I AIN'T A HATER JUST BE CAREFUL WITH YOUR WIFE SHE MIGHT GET MAD!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 12:50 PM~4919156
> *OH AND TO PINK PANTHER YOU ARE A FUCKIN SLUT!!! SAYING HOORAY TO CHEATERS YOU JUST MAD BECAUSE YOUR MAN FOUND OUT WHAT KIND OF HOE YOU REALLY ARE!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


dang! wtf? lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2006, 10:54 AM~4919179
> *more fuckn girl drama :uh:
> *


its dead in here..we need some kind of entertainment :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2006, 01:05 PM~4919277
> *its dead in here..we need some kind of entertainment  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

YEAH I WISH THAT BITCH WAS HERE IN H-TOWN TO BEAT HER BITCH ASS! SHE IS A TRUE FUCKEN SLUT & HOE SHE NEEDS TO STOP FUCKIN WITH MARRIED MEN SHE SAYS THE LADIES CAN'T TAKE CARE OF THEIR MEN WELL SHE DIDN'T DO A GOOD JOB HERSELF OR HER HUSBAND FOUND OUT THAT HE COULDN'T TURN A HOE INTO A HOUSEWIFE !!!YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LAY IT DOWN 4 YOUR MAN BITCH BEFORE TALKING SHIT !!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 11:12 AM~4919318
> *YEAH I WISH THAT BITCH WAS HERE IN H-TOWN TO BEAT HER BITCH ASS! SHE IS A TRUE FUCKEN SLUT & HOE  SHE NEEDS TO STOP FUCKIN WITH MARRIED MEN SHE SAYS THE LADIES CAN'T TAKE CARE OF THEIR MEN WELL SHE DIDN'T DO A GOOD JOB HERSELF OR HER HUSBAND FOUND OUT THAT HE COULDN'T TURN A HOE INTO A HOUSEWIFE !!!YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LAY IT DOWN 4 YOUR MAN BITCH BEFORE TALKING SHIT !!!!
> *


And the battle begins..................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 01:12 PM~4919318
> *YEAH I WISH THAT BITCH WAS HERE IN H-TOWN TO BEAT HER BITCH ASS! SHE IS A TRUE FUCKEN SLUT & HOE  SHE NEEDS TO STOP FUCKIN WITH MARRIED MEN SHE SAYS THE LADIES CAN'T TAKE CARE OF THEIR MEN WELL SHE DIDN'T DO A GOOD JOB HERSELF OR HER HUSBAND FOUND OUT THAT HE COULDN'T TURN A HOE INTO A HOUSEWIFE !!!YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LAY IT DOWN 4 YOUR MAN BITCH BEFORE TALKING SHIT !!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2006, 12:05 PM~4919277
> *its dead in here..we need some kind of entertainment  :biggrin:
> *


well, thats true. in that case, carry on :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 12:42 PM~4919098
> *:uh:
> 
> That's in Monterrey, right Ellie?  did you get my voicemail loco?  We need an experienced draftsperson.
> *



Yup... Monterrey...

I got your voicemail... Ill call you this weekend... I dont know about experienced...

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 24 2006, 01:27 PM~4919405
> *Yup... Monterrey...
> 
> I got your voicemail... Ill call you this weekend... I dont know about experienced...
> ...


you need to learn it loco.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 11:50 AM~4919156
> *OH AND TO PINK PANTHER YOU ARE A FUCKIN SLUT!!! SAYING HOORAY TO CHEATERS YOU JUST MAD BECAUSE YOUR MAN FOUND OUT WHAT KIND OF HOE YOU REALLY ARE!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0 oh dayum!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2006, 12:05 PM~4919277
> *its dead in here..we need some kind of entertainment  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 12:12 PM~4919318
> *YEAH I WISH THAT BITCH WAS HERE IN H-TOWN TO BEAT HER BITCH ASS! SHE IS A TRUE FUCKEN SLUT & HOE  SHE NEEDS TO STOP FUCKIN WITH MARRIED MEN SHE SAYS THE LADIES CAN'T TAKE CARE OF THEIR MEN WELL SHE DIDN'T DO A GOOD JOB HERSELF OR HER HUSBAND FOUND OUT THAT HE COULDN'T TURN A HOE INTO A HOUSEWIFE !!!YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LAY IT DOWN 4 YOUR MAN BITCH BEFORE TALKING SHIT !!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2006, 12:48 PM~4919560
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


THEY AINT EVA RIGHT!!! :roflmao: 

whats up girl! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 10:50 AM~4919156
> *OH AND TO PINK PANTHER YOU ARE A FUCKIN SLUT!!! SAYING HOORAY TO CHEATERS YOU JUST MAD BECAUSE YOUR MAN FOUND OUT WHAT KIND OF HOE YOU REALLY ARE!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


damn.. lay it low fight....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whos going to get video...?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm waiting for the bootleg dbd


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well ill rather read drama then read about fools takin a shit and people callin each othr ****...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 01:53 PM~4919598
> *well ill rather read drama then read about fools takin a shit and people callin each othr ****...
> *


trudat O G T


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sic713


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

UNO MAS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 24 2006, 01:49 PM~4919572
> *THEY AINT EVA RIGHT!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> whats up girl! :cheesy:
> *


you already know!!  

shit, getting ready for the rodeo cook-off tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2006, 02:03 PM~4919656
> *you already know!!
> 
> shit, getting ready for the rodeo cook-off tomorrow :thumbsup:
> *


Specific cooking team or just going from one to the other?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 24 2006, 02:11 PM~4919717
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

****


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

WASSUP BIG JOHN???? you dont know me anymore o que???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2006, 01:18 PM~4919762
> *****
> *


I just took a BIG SHIT :0 <-----thats the way my face looked like, followed by this face--> :uh: , then this one----> :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thats how i looked this morning...when i had diarea again :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2006, 02:36 PM~4919905
> *thats how i looked this morning...when i had diarea again :angry:
> *


you going to the show tomorrow? sure portable B.F.I.'s will be around for your enjoyment.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i feel like a *** today.. sucks painting 13 pink helments.. i see pink everywhere...
[attachmentid=475968]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 11:57 AM~4919620
> *sic713
> *


still wont work as my avitar


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 03:09 PM~4920067
> *still wont work as my avitar
> *


pm layitlow.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 01:25 PM~4920156
> *pm layitlow.
> *


yea.. ill try it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 03:29 PM~4920178
> *yea.. ill try it
> *


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 23 2006, 10:31 PM~4915131
> *I SAW IT AND HE KNOW BETTER CAUSE THEN HE WONT BE A PROUD MEMBER OF PUTITINHERBUT C.C  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: HE WILL BE IN THEDOGHOUSE C.C :rofl:
> *


thas what im talking about !!!! Props gurl !!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 02:03 PM~4919660
> *Specific cooking team or just going from one to the other?
> *


Big Bertha - to see Gary Hobbs


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 12:50 PM~4919156
> *OH AND TO PINK PANTHER YOU ARE A FUCKIN SLUT!!! SAYING HOORAY TO CHEATERS YOU JUST MAD BECAUSE YOUR MAN FOUND OUT WHAT KIND OF HOE YOU REALLY ARE!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


WOW WOW WOW LIL MAMMA FIRST OFF ALL EVERYBODY KNOWS MY REAL NAME DEBORAH WHATS YOURS ? IF YOUR SO MAD ABOUT MY BUSINESS WHY DONT YOU GO AND TAKE CARE OF MY EX MAN B/C HIS CHICK AINT MAD SHES HAPPY AND SO AM I HE DIDNT FIND OUT THE HOE I WAS HE FOUND OUT THE PLAYA HE COULDNT HANDLE ...  YOU MIGHT WANNA HOLD THE TIP OF YOUR EARS AND JUST INHALE AND THEN EXHALE AND SAY OOOOSSSSAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 01:04 PM~4919271
> *dang!  wtf?  lol
> *


SERIOUSLY HUH ?? MY BF THINKS THIS IS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 10:50 AM~4919156
> *OH AND TO PINK PANTHER YOU ARE A FUCKIN SLUT!!! SAYING HOORAY TO CHEATERS YOU JUST MAD BECAUSE YOUR MAN FOUND OUT WHAT KIND OF HOE YOU REALLY ARE!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2006, 10:57 AM~4919206
> *Cerro de la Silla :thumbsup: Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico!! aaaajjjuuaaa! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 01:12 PM~4919318
> *YEAH I WISH THAT BITCH WAS HERE IN H-TOWN TO BEAT HER BITCH ASS! SHE IS A TRUE FUCKEN SLUT & HOE  SHE NEEDS TO STOP FUCKIN WITH MARRIED MEN SHE SAYS THE LADIES CAN'T TAKE CARE OF THEIR MEN WELL SHE DIDN'T DO A GOOD JOB HERSELF OR HER HUSBAND FOUND OUT THAT HE COULDN'T TURN A HOE INTO A HOUSEWIFE !!!YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO LAY IT DOWN 4 YOUR MAN BITCH BEFORE TALKING SHIT !!!!
> *


DAMN BABY GURL I WISH I HAD YOUR PUSSY TO EAT YOU OUT UNTIL YOU COULD SCREAM PINK PANTHER .... I AM GOING TO H-TOWN THATS WHERE I BELONG, LETS PLAY A GAME ILL BE WHATEVER YOU WANT ME TO BE BUT IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN I HAVE NEVER HEARD COMPLAINTS SPECIALLY FROM MY EX AND IF YOU KNOW ME "SO" GOOD YOU WOULD REALLY KNOW WHAT WENT ON IN OUR LIFE AND UNDER THE SHEETS... OH AND FOR THE RECORD I WAS HIS HOUSEWIFE SINCE I WAS 16... I DID READ THIS RIGHT YOU READ MY COMMENT AND STARTED TALKING SHIT FIRST DONT GET SO HURT ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES COMMENTS ... I KNOW WHO YOU ARE !!!! MUUUAAAHHH!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2006, 12:03 PM~4919656
> *you already know!!
> 
> shit, getting ready for the rodeo cook-off tomorrow :thumbsup:
> *



i'm going tonite to see hometown boyz


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 02:00 PM~4920340
> *DAMN BABY GURL I WISH I HAD YOUR PUSSY TO EAT YOU OUT UNTIL YOU COULD SCREAM PINK PANTHER .... I AM GOING TO H-TOWN THATS WHERE I BELONG, LETS PLAY A GAME ILL BE WHATEVER YOU WANT ME TO BE BUT IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN I HAVE NEVER HEARD COMPLAINTS SPECIALLY FROM MY EX AND IF YOU KNOW ME "SO" GOOD YOU WOULD REALLY KNOW WHAT WENT ON IN OUR LIFE AND UNDER THE SHEETS... OH AND FOR THE RECORD I WAS HIS HOUSEWIFE SINCE I WAS 16... I DID READ THIS RIGHT YOU READ MY COMMENT AND STARTED TALKING SHIT FIRST  DONT GET SO HURT ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES COMMENTS ... I KNOW WHO YOU ARE !!!! MUUUAAAHHH!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 24 2006, 04:02 PM~4920344
> *i'm going tonite to see hometown boyz
> *


Lucky  it's cool ... I'll see ya tomorrow night :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2006, 02:07 PM~4920377
> *Lucky   it's cool ... I'll see ya tomorrow night :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

PINK PANTHER I'M NOT WHO YOU THINK I AM!!! I AM YOUR NEW WORST NIGHTMARE AND YOU ARE THE ONE TELLING EVERYBODY YOUR BUISNESS!!! AND IF YOU WERE SO GOOD HE WOULD HAVE NOT LEFT YOU!!! AND I ONLY LIKE MEN TO EAT OUT MY PUSSY !!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn all this talk about eatin pussy, can we get some pics please????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 02:16 PM~4920441
> *PINK PANTHER I'M NOT WHO YOU THINK I AM!!! I AM YOUR NEW WORST NIGHTMARE AND YOU ARE THE ONE TELLING EVERYBODY YOUR BUISNESS!!! AND IF YOU WERE SO GOOD HE WOULD HAVE NOT LEFT YOU!!! AND I ONLY LIKE MEN TO EAT OUT MY PUSSY !!!
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2006, 04:16 PM~4920444
> *damn all this talk about eatin pussy, can we get some pics please????
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2006, 02:16 PM~4920444
> *damn all this talk about eatin pussy, can we get some pics please????
> *



thas wat i talkin bout

i 2nd the motion, all in favor say yea


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 04:16 PM~4920441
> *PINK PANTHER I'M NOT WHO YOU THINK I AM!!! I AM YOUR NEW WORST NIGHTMARE AND YOU ARE THE ONE TELLING EVERYBODY YOUR BUISNESS!!! AND IF YOU WERE SO GOOD HE WOULD HAVE NOT LEFT YOU!!! AND I ONLY LIKE MEN TO EAT OUT MY PUSSY !!!
> *



OH I KNOW WHO YOU ARE :uh: AND THERE IS NO NEW WHORST NIGHTMARE IN THIS WORLD FOR ME... WHY ARE YOU SO WORRIED ABOUT MY PAST RELATIONSHIP... B/C MY EX IS ON THE LINE AND HE IS WONDERING HIMSELF WHO YOU ARE ????
ARE YOU HIS SECRET ADMIRER :cheesy: B/C IF YOU ARE HEY CONGRATS !!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2006, 04:16 PM~4920444
> *damn all this talk about eatin pussy, can we get some pics please????
> *



GIVE MA MINUTE AND ILL POST SOME PICTURES ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2006, 03:47 PM~4920266
> *Big Bertha - to see Gary Hobbs
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 04:00 PM~4920340
> *DAMN BABY GURL I WISH I HAD YOUR PUSSY TO EAT YOU OUT UNTIL YOU COULD SCREAM PINK PANTHER .... I AM GOING TO H-TOWN THATS WHERE I BELONG, LETS PLAY A GAME ILL BE WHATEVER YOU WANT ME TO BE BUT IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN I HAVE NEVER HEARD COMPLAINTS SPECIALLY FROM MY EX AND IF YOU KNOW ME "SO" GOOD YOU WOULD REALLY KNOW WHAT WENT ON IN OUR LIFE AND UNDER THE SHEETS... OH AND FOR THE RECORD I WAS HIS HOUSEWIFE SINCE I WAS 16... I DID READ THIS RIGHT YOU READ MY COMMENT AND STARTED TALKING SHIT FIRST  DONT GET SO HURT ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES COMMENTS ... I KNOW WHO YOU ARE !!!! MUUUAAAHHH!!!
> *


  you lebanese??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 24 2006, 04:19 PM~4920463
> *thas wat i talkin bout
> 
> i 2nd the motion, all in favor say yea
> *


YEAH!


----------



## PLAYA4LIFE (Feb 24, 2006)

THEN YOU WANT TO KNOW WHY THEY SAY YOU A HOE!!! AND TO LET YOU KNOW I DON'T EVEN NO YOUR MAN. JUST STAY AWAY FROM THE MEN WHO ALREADY HAVE A WIFE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 04:27 PM~4920522
> *GIVE MA MINUTE AND ILL POST SOME PICTURES ....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 03:27 PM~4920522
> *GIVE MA MINUTE AND ILL POST SOME PICTURES ....
> *


aiight, thats wut im talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

your wish has been granted
[attachmentid=476080]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pussy pussy pussy pussy poppin everywhere.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 04:37 PM~4920594
> *your wish has been granted
> [attachmentid=476080]
> *


please post as jpg monsieur chocolate bonet'


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 02:27 PM~4920522
> *GIVE MA MINUTE AND ILL POST SOME PICTURES ....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 24 2006, 04:42 PM~4920622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Guess i won't be able to see them til monday.  clock is ticking and mexican is about to leave para la casa.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 02:44 PM~4920630
> *Guess i won't be able to see them til monday.    clock is ticking and mexican is about to leave para la casa.
> *



and i'm about to go


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 24 2006, 03:42 PM~4920622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha u's a fool


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PLAYA4LIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 04:30 PM~4920541
> *THEN YOU WANT TO KNOW WHY THEY SAY YOU A HOE!!! AND TO LET YOU KNOW I DON'T EVEN NO YOUR MAN. JUST STAY AWAY FROM THE MEN WHO ALREADY HAVE A WIFE!!!
> *



WAIT A MINUTE YOU ARE ALL CONCERNED ABOUT MY PAST, DONT KNOW MY EX, BUT STAY AWAY FROM MARRIED MEN???

WHY DONT YOU ... (EXCUSE MY PROFANITY GUYS) GROW SOME MUTHER FUCKING BALLS SINCE YOU AINT GOT THE BALLS TO SAY WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE I GIVE 2 GOD DAMN SHITS WHO YOU ARE AND IF YOU THINK I CARE IJO YOU ARE SO WASTING YOUR TIME .... 

DONT WORRY BABY GURL I KNOW EXACTLY WHO YOU ARE TELL YOUR FRIENDS TO STOP RATTING YOU OUT !!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 04:49 PM~4920680
> *WAIT A MINUTE YOU ARE ALL CONCERNED ABOUT MY PAST, DONT KNOW MY EX, BUT STAY AWAY FROM MARRIED MEN???
> 
> WHY DONT YOU ... (EXCUSE MY PROFANITY GUYS) GROW SOME MUTHER FUCKING BALLS SINCE YOU AINT GOT THE BALLS TO SAY WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE I GIVE 2 GOD DAMN SHITS WHO YOU ARE AND IF YOU THINK I CARE IJO YOU ARE SO WASTING YOUR TIME ....
> ...


aye chisme! lol


still waiting on them pics!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 03:50 PM~4920684
> *aye chisme!  lol
> still waiting on them pics!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 02:50 PM~4920684
> *aye chisme!  lol
> still waiting on them pics!
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 03:50 PM~4920684
> *aye chisme!  lol
> still waiting on them pics!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 24 2006, 04:51 PM~4920692
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> me too girl!  craziness!  wanna see those pix!
> *


I KNOW!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ya valio.  

<-- para la casa :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 02:38 PM~4920604
> *please post as jpg monsieur chocolate bonet'
> *


aww its just a pussy cat.. im 2 lazy 2 re do it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 02:55 PM~4920726
> *I KNOW!
> *



WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!WE WANT PICTURES!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 03:55 PM~4920726
> *I KNOW!
> *


:nono: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HELLO :thumbsup: damn drama already :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2006, 04:58 PM~4920760
> *ya valio.
> 
> <-- para la casa  :tears:
> *


sorry sorry ... my freakin bf was acting a baby !!!!
aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh it makes me nuts im on lock down tonight there is a party i wanna go to ..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 24 2006, 05:17 PM~4920909
> *HELLO  :thumbsup:  damn drama already  :rofl:        :rofl:
> *


gurl its a season sometimes there is lil peace and then people drink the wrong coffee in the morning and start getting crunk on COMMENTS !!!

:uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*QUE ROLLA HOUSTONE*


LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER RAINY WEEKEND


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Scattered Showers :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn its getting gangsta up in here got a problem what the problem is


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2006, 09:47 PM~4915214
> *84 caddy... yall gunna be droppin off ur sons bike soon...
> *


HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 24 2006, 06:42 PM~4922381
> *HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND.
> *


alright... thats kool... im ready... i guess when u get here.. we can discuss paint ideals and etc...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 12:51 PM~4919581
> *damn.. lay it low fight....
> *


BOB AND WEAVE ***** LEFT CLICK,RIGHT CLICK, NOW A COMBO.DOUBLE CLICK. :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2006, 09:04 PM~4922486
> *BOB AND WEAVE ***** LEFT CLICK,RIGHT CLICK, NOW A COMBO.DOUBLE CLICK. :buttkick:
> *


LoL!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

umm ok...2 bad we dont know who play4life is...all this drama is entertaining....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u got my number dont u 84caddy...and do you wanna mold the fenders too.. or just the frame


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 09:08 PM~4922509
> *umm ok...2 bad we dont know who play4life is...all  this drama is entertaining....
> *





yup thats a bitch who cant come clean and talk her shit in my face is all gravy i know who she is as good as she think she is she never came up to me while i was there ... and damn i was thurr a long ass time i might invite her to cali she probably needs a vacation !!!

ill see her whenever she can hide and get back online i have a life and i dont like wasting my time with people who are worth a shit !!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 07:30 PM~4922612
> *yup thats a bitch who cant come clean and talk her shit in my face is all gravy i know who she is as good as she think she is she never came up to me while i was there ... and damn i was thurr a long ass time i might invite her to cali she probably needs a vacation !!!
> 
> ill see her whenever she can hide and get back online i have a life and i dont like wasting my time with people who are worth a shit !!!!
> *


dont sweat it ma.. u know hattaz gon hate.. thats all they do best...i guess she calls herself tryin 2 imbarasse u and come online to talk shit...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 09:35 PM~4922641
> *dont sweat it ma.. u know hattaz gon hate.. thats all they do best...i guess she calls herself tryin 2 imbarasse u and come online to talk shit...
> *




aww i dont sweat it i know who she is :uh: 
shes only embarassing herself with this childish shit ... i know who i am and damn can i help it if guys are mostly my friends ??? 
NOPE ... b/c gurls who arent all stuck up and are opened minded always have friends LIKE ME NO MATTER HOW HARD YOU TRY HATTING ON THIS BITCH !!!!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2006, 12:52 PM~4919169
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



WHY DO YOU SEEM SO SURPRISED GOOFY ?????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 08:09 PM~4922518
> *u got my number dont u 84caddy...and do you wanna mold the fenders too.. or just the frame
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK U JUST SAID.LOL.DONT REALLY KNOW ABOUT BIKES.I GUESS WE CAN DISCUSS THAT AT YOUR CRIB.YEAH I THINK I GOT IT AT THAT PASEDENA MALL SHOW.ILL PM YOU THE NUMBER.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 24 2006, 07:50 PM~4922752
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK U JUST SAID.LOL.DONT REALLY KNOW ABOUT BIKES.I GUESS WE CAN DISCUSS THAT AT YOUR CRIB.YEAH I THINK I GOT IT AT THAT PASEDENA MALL SHOW.ILL PM YOU THE NUMBER.
> *


lol.... yea.well talk dawg... but u got the right number...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 08:30 PM~4922612
> *yup thats a bitch who cant come clean and talk her shit in my face is all gravy i know who she is as good as she think she is she never came up to me while i was there ... and damn i was thurr a long ass time i might invite her to cali she probably needs a vacation !!!
> 
> ill see her whenever she can hide and get back online i have a life and i dont like wasting my time with people who are worth a shit !!!!
> *


COME ON AND WASTE YOUR TIME WITH THIS BITCH.ITS ENTERTAINING FOR US.YA NEED TO SET UP A TALK SHIT TIME SO WE CAN READ IT AND MAKE DUMB COMMENTS ABOUT IT.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Wueno Wueno Pink Panther in the House


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 24 2006, 09:54 PM~4922780
> *COME ON AND WASTE YOUR TIME WITH THIS BITCH.ITS ENTERTAINING FOR US.YA NEED TO SET UP A TALK SHIT TIME SO WE CAN READ IT AND MAKE DUMB COMMENTS ABOUT IT.LOL :biggrin:
> *


aight i think shes gonna be online tomorrwo so if you guys see her on pm me BUT there is a BUT not during the fight or Ill get as crunk :angry: as the fight !!! 
Damn I cant wait to get there in a couple


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 24 2006, 09:54 PM~4922780
> *COME ON AND WASTE YOUR TIME WITH THIS BITCH.ITS ENTERTAINING FOR US.YA NEED TO SET UP A TALK SHIT TIME SO WE CAN READ IT AND MAKE DUMB COMMENTS ABOUT IT.LOL :biggrin:0
> *


oh yeah eso tambien I get paid to be online ... :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 24 2006, 09:54 PM~4922783
> *Wueno Wueno Pink Panther in the House
> *



did you RUB the Genie b/c here i am !! :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 09:03 PM~4922831
> *aight i think shes gonna be online tomorrwo so if you guys see her on pm me BUT there is a BUT not during the fight or Ill get as crunk  :angry:  as the fight !!!
> Damn I cant wait to get there in a couple
> *


WILL DO :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SO WHATEVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

NO NO NO ITS CALLED WHATEVER HAPPENED TO PLAYA4LIFE????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 08:25 PM~4922960
> *NO NO NO ITS CALLED WHATEVER HAPPENED TO PLAYA4LIFE????
> *


lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

no its called 'wutever happened to the pussy eatin pics'


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2006, 10:38 PM~4923037
> *no its called 'wutever happened to the pussy eatin pics'
> *


LOL... OK OIK ILL PUTEM ON ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 09:40 PM~4923049
> *LOL... OK OIK ILL PUTEM ON ...
> *



:0 












:biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WELL WELL WELL THIS IS MRS.HATA PROOF AND I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON BETWEEN PLAYA4LIFE & PINKPANTHER BUT PLAYA4LIFE IF YOU WANT TO TALK TO MY MAN WELL YOU CAN TALK TO ME I'M HERE!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHOS PLAYA4LIFE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN THEY GOT HATAPROOF ON LOCK DOWN.PEGALE CON LA CHANCLA.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 10:44 PM~4923073
> *WELL WELL WELL THIS IS MRS.HATA PROOF AND I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON BETWEEN PLAYA4LIFE & PINKPANTHER BUT PLAYA4LIFE IF YOU WANT TO TALK TO MY MAN WELL YOU CAN TALK TO ME I'M HERE!!!
> *



mrs.hata proof im on the same boat you is i dont even know this bitch... actually she dont even know me !!! 

YOU LET HA KNOW...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I THOUGHT PLAYA4LIFE WASNT THE TYPE TO TALK TO MARRIED MEN.HMMMMMMMM INTERESTING.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I BETTER WATCH MY BACK BEFORE PLAYA4LIFE TRIES TO TALK TO ME.MY WIFEY KICK HER ASS. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN NOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HELL YEAH SWITCHES DEL CHISME Q TE PERDISTE IM HAPPY YOU FIXED YOUR COMPUTER MY MAN !!! 

SINCE IT BROKE BY ITSELF


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THATS WHAT HE GETS FOR DOWNLOADING PORN.LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

WELCOME LADIES AND GENTLEMEN :cheesy: 
FOR THOSE WHO HAVE ENTERED LAYITLOW FOR THIS EVENING ... 

THE GOSSIP STARTS ON PAGE 1569 SO READ ON GUYS AND LETS SEE WHO ENDS UP BEING THE SLUT AND HOE ... 

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO TELL ME IF IM WRONG ABOUT ANYTHING !!!

AGAIN PAGE 1569 ...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

CAUSE I DON'T LIKE WASTING MY TIME TALKING SHIT ON LINE I WILL TAKE CARE OF BUISNESS :guns:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BRB GOING TO 1569


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I FEEL LIKE I AM IN A NOVELA


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 24 2006, 10:53 PM~4923120
> *THATS WHAT HE GETS FOR DOWNLOADING PORN.LOL. :biggrin:
> *



LOLOLOLOL BUT HE DENIES IT ALL !!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

GOD DAMN EVERYONE IS READING ... GOOD WHILE I GET THE PICTURES FOR IMPALA...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

THIS IS BETTER THAN A NOVELA I GO TO WORK COME HOME AND FIND OUT THAN SOME SO CALLED PLAYA IS TRYING TO HIT UP ON MY MAN NO ONE FUCKS WITH MY MAN


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WHAT'S UP Mr. SWITCHES


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 10:58 PM~4923178
> *THIS IS BETTER THAN A NOVELA I GO TO WORK COME HOME AND FIND OUT THAN SOME SO CALLED PLAYA IS TRYING TO HIT UP ON MY MAN NO ONE FUCKS WITH MY MAN
> *



I THOUGHT I WAS GETTING AMBUSHED B/C THE BITCH SAID THIS SHIT WHILE I WAS OFFLINE ... AND WHEN SHE GOT BACK ON SHE WAS ANONYMOUS SO COME ON PLAYA PLAYA KNOW HOW TO PLAY REAL Q NO??? 

FIRST SHE SHOULD EXPOSE WHO HER REAL NAME IS NOT HIDE BEHIND A FUCKING ICON , RIGHT???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 24 2006, 08:46 PM~4923087
> *DAMN THEY GOT HATAPROOF ON LOCK DOWN.PEGALE CON LA CHANCLA.
> *


lol u on lock down to fool....


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I know who you are Pink Panther and you know who I am But I dont like for people calling out my man so what the fuck is going on and if you know who she is call her out


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 09:56 PM~4923164
> *GOD DAMN EVERYONE IS READING ... GOOD WHILE I GET THE PICTURES FOR IMPALA...
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 24 2006, 11:06 PM~4923231
> *:biggrin:
> *



i pmd them b/c they are explicit pictures... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 08:50 PM~4923106
> *HELL YEAH SWITCHES DEL CHISME Q TE PERDISTE IM HAPPY YOU FIXED YOUR COMPUTER MY MAN !!!
> 
> SINCE IT BROKE BY ITSELF
> *


THAT'S RIGHT MY PINK PANTHER I GOT A MISTERIUS ASS COMPUTER THAT THROWS IT SELF AT THE WALL :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT ANYWAYS HOMEGIRL I TELL U WHAT.. JUST SHAKE THA HHAATTEERRRZZZ OOOFFFF


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 11:10 PM~4923260
> *i pmd them b/c they are explicit pictures...  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I BETTER GET DEM SHITS ALSO


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

me too !


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 08:59 PM~4923184
> *WHAT'S UP Mr. SWITCHES
> *


WHAT'S UP HATEPROOF, R YALL GOING TO DALLAS 4 THE MAGNIFICOS HOP??


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 11:13 PM~4923280
> *THAT'S RIGHT MY PINK PANTHER I GOT A MISTERIUS ASS COMPUTER THAT THROWS IT SELF AT THE WALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BUT ANYWAYS HOMEGIRL I TELL U WHAT.. JUST SHAKE THA HHAATTEERRRZZZ OOOFFFF
> *


AWWWW C'MON COMPUTERS WALK NOW AND BREAK DEM SELVES I KNOW HOW THAT HAPPENS BUT ANYWAYS SO WHATCHA THINK ... 

TELL YOU WHAT HOMEBOY IM GONNA BE A COMPUTER TECH FOR WHEN THESE COMPUTERS MISTERIOUSLY BREAK ... LOL ...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

you like to get in trouble Mr.Switches


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2006, 11:13 PM~4923286
> *SHIT I BETTER GET DEM SHITS ALSO
> *



WAIT ARE YOU MARRIED ???
B/C I BET PLAYA4LIFE WILL TRACKEM AND START SHIT !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 09:15 PM~4923297
> *WHAT'S UP HATEPROOF, R YALL GOING TO DALLAS 4 THE MAGNIFICOS HOP??
> *



WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 09:16 PM~4923306
> *you like to get in trouble Mr.Switches
> *


LOVE IT!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 11:17 PM~4923323
> *LOVE IT!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



WE ARE PARTNERS IN CRIME RIGHT F :0 :0 ???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 11:17 PM~4923313
> *WAIT ARE YOU MARRIED ???
> B/C I BET PLAYA4LIFE WILL TRACKEM AND START SHIT !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS COOL SHE CANT FUCK WITH ME IF SHE DONT SWALLOW


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 09:17 PM~4923323
> *LOVE IT!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



You are crazy!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 09:16 PM~4923304
> *AWWWW C'MON COMPUTERS WALK NOW AND BREAK DEM SELVES I KNOW HOW THAT HAPPENS BUT ANYWAYS SO WHATCHA THINK ...
> 
> TELL YOU WHAT HOMEBOY IM GONNA BE A COMPUTER TECH FOR WHEN THESE  COMPUTERS MISTERIOUSLY BREAK ... LOL ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  SO R WE WATCHING THAT VARGAS VS MOSLEY FIGHT R WHAT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 09:19 PM~4923331
> *WE ARE PARTNERS IN CRIME RIGHT F :0  :0  ???
> *


4 LIFE


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 09:20 PM~4923342
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    SO R WE WATCHING THAT VARGAS VS MOSLEY FIGHT R WHAT
> *



SWITCHES IF YOU KEEP THIS UP WE ARE GOING TO SEE 

SWITCHES VS WIFE FIGHT :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2006, 11:19 PM~4923332
> *ITS COOL SHE CANT FUCK WITH ME IF SHE DONT SWALLOW
> *



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL MAYBE SHES IN PUTITINHERBUT C.C. BUT DAMN SOMEONE MUST OF HURT HER BAD!!!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 09:21 PM~4923360
> *SWITCHES IF YOU KEEP THIS UP WE ARE GOING TO SEE
> 
> SWITCHES VS WIFE FIGHT :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



SWITCHES CAUSE THERE WAS A FIGHT TODAY

HATAPROOF VS MRS.HATAPROOF AND IT WAS'NT NICE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WELL IMA GO TO SLEEP I GOTTA WORK IN THE MORNING


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 11:20 PM~4923342
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    SO R WE WATCHING THAT VARGAS VS MOSLEY FIGHT R WHAT
> *




HELL YEAH I ALREADY ORDERED IT PAID FOR IT LIKE A PLAYA I MEAN BALLER ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 11:21 PM~4923358
> *4 LIFE
> *




YUP EVEN IF THEY HATE THEY JUST MAD CAUSE WE GOT IT GOOD ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 09:21 PM~4923360
> *SWITCHES IF YOU KEEP THIS UP WE ARE GOING TO SEE
> 
> SWITCHES VS WIFE FIGHT :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


NO MORE FIGHTING 4 ME, JUST LOVE   :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 09:26 PM~4923391
> *NO MORE FIGHTING 4 ME, JUST LOVE     :biggrin:
> *



NO TENGAS MIEDO!!!! TELL HER I SAY HI


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 11:21 PM~4923360
> *SWITCHES IF YOU KEEP THIS UP WE ARE GOING TO SEE
> 
> SWITCHES VS WIFE FIGHT :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



LOLOLOLOLOLOL EN ESTA :twak: ESQUINA .......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2006, 09:24 PM~4923377
> *WELL IMA GO TO SLEEP I GOTTA WORK IN THE MORNING
> *


ME TOO  WUENNO WUENNO ASTA MANANA MY FRIENDS


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 11:23 PM~4923375
> *SWITCHES CAUSE THERE WAS A FIGHT TODAY
> 
> HATAPROOF VS MRS.HATAPROOF AND IT WAS'NT NICE
> *




AWWW MAN GURL YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BITCH PROVOKED THIS DONT HIT HIM ONLY SCARE HIM ...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 09:28 PM~4923413
> *AWWW MAN GURL YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BITCH PROVOKED THIS DONT HIT HIM ONLY SCARE HIM ...
> *



PINK PANTHER I DON'T FUCKEN PLAY WITH NO ONE BUT MY MAN DON'T EVEN KNOW WHO PLAYA4LIFE IS DO YOU KNOW?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 11:28 PM~4923410
> *ME TOO    WUENNO WUENNO ASTA MANANA MY FRIENDS
> *



WUENNO WUENNO GOODNIGHT .... MEMBER TO PM ME IF YOU SEE THIS CHEAP WHORE YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 11:30 PM~4923427
> *PINK PANTHER I DON'T FUCKEN PLAY WITH NO ONE BUT MY MAN DON'T EVEN KNOW WHO PLAYA4LIFE IS DO YOU KNOW?
> *



THE BITCH THINKS SHE SMART .... I KNOW ....


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 09:32 PM~4923451
> *THE BITCH THINKS SHE SMART .... I KNOW ....
> *




WELL I WILL FIND OUT WHO SHE IS... BECAUSE SHE CAN'T BE THAT SMART...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 11:35 PM~4923470
> *WELL I WILL FIND OUT WHO SHE IS...  BECAUSE SHE CAN'T BE THAT SMART...
> *



AWW NAWW SHE AINT THAT SMART BELIEVE ME !!! 
SHE WILL FALL AND WHEN SHE DOES THEY WILL RUN A TRAIN ON HER ... LOL ...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

SMART OR NOT ! AS LONG AS MY MAN AIN'T BUSTIN NOTHIN ON HER I'M COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 11:28 PM~4923410
> *ME TOO    WUENNO WUENNO ASTA MANANA MY FRIENDS
> *


HEY IMA CALL YOU SO YOU CAN TELL ME WHO WINS THE FIGHT !!!!

ITS CALLED ANTICIPATION !!!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 11:41 PM~4923523
> *SMART OR NOT ! AS LONG AS MY MAN AIN'T BUSTIN NOTHIN ON HER I'M COOL  :thumbsup:
> *



YEAH YEAH GOT A POINT .... 




WELL PEEPS IM GOING TO EAT PIZZA BE BACK LATERZ


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WELL GOOD NIGHT TO ALL.... :angel:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Feb 24 2006, 11:46 PM~4923547
> *WELL GOOD NIGHT TO ALL....  :angel:
> *



GOODNIGHT SEE YA !!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA , DON'T YOU JUST LOVE IT. :machinegun: :biggrin: :twak: :thumbsup: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :rofl: :angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2006, 02:41 AM~4924641
> *DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA , DON'T YOU JUST LOVE IT. :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :angry:
> *


SHUT UP Y A TI Q' NO TE GUSTA EH ??? :uh:


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE INCLUDING

INDIVIDUALS, SOLO RIDERS AND CLUBS

THAT HAVE SUPPORTED

THE LEGENDARY LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW.

I ASSURE YOU THAT THIS YEAR

RESPECT WILL BE GIVEN BACK TO ALL ENTRANTS.

IN ORDER TO MAKE THIS POSSIBLE AND A SUCCESSFUL EVENT 

CHANGES MUST BE MADE.


DETAILS COMING SOON.....



LOS MAGNIFICOS LOWRIDER CLUB CAR SHOW & CONCERT 2006 


[attachmentid=477015] ALWAYS IMITATED BUT, NEVER EQUAL...


DETAILS COMING SOON!!!
*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm at work bord as hell sumbody save me


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Mosca ... how's the 6-1 coming along?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

slowly, but surely :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 24 2006, 09:10 PM~4923260
> *i pmd them b/c they are explicit pictures...  :biggrin:
> *


Send them to me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WOW GREAT DAY OUTSIDE, GLAD IM WORKING


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2006, 09:20 PM~4923342
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    SO R WE WATCHING THAT VARGAS VS MOSLEY FIGHT R WHAT
> *



I wanne see but I'm going to the cookoff :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2006, 09:40 AM~4925539
> *WOW GREAT  DAY OUTSIDE, GLAD IM WORKING
> *



or recovering from a hangover


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2006, 11:24 AM~4925501
> *slowly, but surely :thumbsup:
> *


I think you're ready to cruise in a nice luxurious ride ... trade me the 6-1 as is for my lac that has never been shown and will be ready to show in 1 week :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 25 2006, 11:46 AM~4925561
> *or recovering from a hangover
> *


 :0 That'll be me tomorrow! lol ... see ya tonight, fool!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

LOWERED IMAGE was in the house last night!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 25 2006, 09:46 AM~4925562
> *I think you're ready to cruise in a nice luxurious ride ... trade me the 6-1 as is for my lac that has never been shown and will be ready to show in 1 week  :0
> *


YOU MUST THINKS FOLKS ARE STUPID. NO ONE WANT THAT PRUNE ON WHEELS


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 25 2006, 09:57 AM~4925595
> *:0 That'll be me tomorrow! lol ... see ya tonight, fool!
> *



Dena u still want to that xtra ticket?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: firmelows, 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY, BAYTOWNSLC, chevylo97, Senor_Magic, lone star, Liv4Lacs



everybody catching up on some reading :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 25 2006, 10:31 AM~4925692
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: firmelows, 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY, BAYTOWNSLC, chevylo97, Senor_Magic, lone star, Liv4Lacs
> everybody catching up on some reading :biggrin:
> *



been caught up just wait for the novela to start


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: hello :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I am so  why did she just start talkin shit out of no where?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 25 2006, 11:51 AM~4925787
> *I am so
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 25 2006, 10:50 AM~4925783
> *:wave: hello :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


waaaaassssssss uupppp.....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2006, 12:16 PM~4925907
> *waaaaassssssss uupppp.....
> *


your not going to the car show? you live so close by


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 25 2006, 11:28 AM~4925961
> *your not going to the car show? you live so close by
> *


yea.. i had 2 airbrush some shirts for a customer.. waiting for them to pick up and then im a go by for a lil bit....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 25 2006, 12:50 PM~4925781
> *been caught up just wait for the novela to start
> *



LOL WHEN IT STARTS SOMEONE HAS TO DO THE INTRODUCTION LIKE I DID LAST NIGHT TO KIND OF CATCH EVERYONE UP ON WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT CRAZY PSYCH ABOUT ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 25 2006, 12:51 PM~4925787
> *I am so  why did she just start talkin shit out of no where?
> *



BECAUSE SHE AINT GOT NOTHING ELSE TO DO WITH HER LIFE BUT CRITISIZE OTHERS PEOPLES COMMENTS...


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

Man girls like that give us GOODGIRLS bad names oh well like my hubby said she better not start talking to him cause i will kick her ass :roflmao: cause i am already in Houston and instead of callin out guys out she need to call out the wifey so the wifey can pop her one in the mouth :0 :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 25 2006, 04:23 PM~4926720
> *Man girls like that give us GOODGIRLS bad names oh well like my hubby said she better not start talking to him cause i will kick her ass  :roflmao:                    cause i am already in Houston and instead of callin out guys out she need to call out the wifey so the wifey can pop her one in the mouth :0  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP NOW WHATCHA MEAN :uh: ... SHE AINT GOT THE BALLS TO CALL ANYBODY BUT ME B/C I AINT IN TOWN AND SHE WAITED 3 MONTHS AFTER I LEFT TO SIGN ON HERE AND TALK HER SHIT :angry: ... "UNLESS " SHE ALREADY HAS A HABIT OF SPYING ON WHAT WE ALL TALK ABOUT WITHOUT BEING ABLE TO SPEAK HER MIND B/C SHE SCARED  !!!


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

WELL SHE HASNT COME BACK TO TALK SHIT GUESS SHE GOT SCARED OH WELL :roflmao: I GUESS SHE SAW NO ONE WAS ON HER SIDE


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 25 2006, 04:36 PM~4926797
> *WELL SHE HASNT COME BACK TO TALK SHIT GUESS SHE GOT SCARED OH WELL  :roflmao:              I GUESS SHE SAW NO ONE WAS ON HER SIDE
> *


NO SHE PROBABLY CANT HIDE AND GET BACK ONLINE ... TO TALK HER RAGING HORMONES OUT ... :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

lol i wonder if she is the guest that wont leave


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 25 2006, 05:22 PM~4926999
> *lol i wonder if she is the guest that wont leave
> *



maybe who knows but im sure shes gonna come back ... she wants a 2nd round ... lol ... see ya later ...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

what's up everybody!!


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

did the wifey get mad at you?????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut'z up for Sunday? Park?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2006, 10:03 PM~4923214
> *lol u on lock down to fool....
> *


I AINT ON LOCK.SHES ON LOCK.LOL.NAW FO REAL DONT TELL MY GIRL I SAID THAT.LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I GUESS EVERYBODY WATCHING THE FIGHT.U FUCKERS.LOL


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I'M NOT I AM WATCHIN MAD T.V WITH YOU :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

FERNANDO VARGAS :thumbsdown: I WAS DISSAPOINTED


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 25 2006, 11:50 PM~4929513
> *FERNANDO VARGAS :thumbsdown: I WAS DISSAPOINTED
> *


he isnt the same fighter he used to be


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: IS SOME 1 IN HERE HELLO ,HELLO


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM G-TOWN THAT SHIT SUCKED.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

looks like a good day for tha park....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 26 2006, 09:01 AM~4930551
> *looks like a good day for tha park....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

[attachmentid=478135]
Aztec Image was in the house last night!
[attachmentid=478156]
Rollerz Only was in the house last night!
[attachmentid=478160]
Juiced was in the house last night!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 26 2006, 09:01 AM~4930551
> *looks like a good day for tha park....
> *


Hell yea.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

LETS GO 2 THA PARK :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

CHIDO!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm gonna go pick up the Cadi. Hope to see everyone at the park.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SHIT... I WANNA GO.. SOMEONE COME PICK ME UP...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

so what time at the park


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IMA START CALLIN DENA, CARROT TOP.

DONT MENTION THE PARK OR ANYTHING FUN JOHNNY, U KNOW IM STUCK WORKING.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

So wut's up with the park? who's all going?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO THE PARK.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 26 2006, 01:25 PM~4931713
> *WHOS GOING TO THE PARK.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 26 2006, 01:49 PM~4931875
> *:thumbsup:
> *


me too, me too :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am on my way out...stopping at the parents for a sec and then heading over to park!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IM NOT GOING TO THE PARK.I RATHER STAY HOME WITH THE FAMILY.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHO AM I KIDDING.I WOULD GO TO THE PARK BUT MY WINDOW IS BROKEN.ITS EMBARRASING.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Magic, my love, how are you doing? I haven't talked to you in forevers!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Feb 26 2006, 05:02 PM~4932635
> *Magic, my love, how are you doing? I haven't talked to you in forevers!
> *


I'm good, yeah I know it's been about a min, how you been


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2006, 12:14 PM~4925645
> *YOU MUST THINKS FOLKS ARE STUPID. NO ONE WANT THAT PRUNE ON WHEELS
> *


nobody was talking to you Lonely Star :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2006, 11:45 AM~4930803
> *[attachmentid=478135]
> Aztec Image was in the house last night!
> [attachmentid=478156]
> ...


I'm so hungover ... I can't hang anymore


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 26 2006, 05:04 PM~4932922
> *I'm so hungover ... I can't hang anymore
> *


fuckin rookie do i gotta teach you how to drink :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PARK THAT SHIT SUCKED. BAYOU CITY, HOUSTON STYLEZ, FIRME,HYPNOTIZED, LATIN KUSTOMS.CHOSEN FEW AND A FEW SOLO RYDERS SHOWED UP. WHERE WERE THE REST OF THE SELL OUTS AT????


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2006, 07:52 PM~4933178
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PARK THAT SHIT SUCKED. BAYOU CITY, HOUSTON STYLEZ, FIRME,HYPNOTIZED, LATIN KUSTOMS.CHOSEN FEW AND A FEW SOLO RYDERS SHOWED UP. WHERE WERE THE REST OF THE SELL OUTS AT????
> *



hey lil one dont get mad just get back on myspace i need to chat with you ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Feb 26 2006, 06:58 PM~4933216
> *hey lil one dont get mad just get back on myspace i need to chat with you ...
> *


IT'S NOT LIL ONE IT'S"CHOSEN ONE" GET IT RIGHT NIKKA!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Que pasa primo...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2006, 07:52 PM~4933178
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PARK THAT SHIT SUCKED. BAYOU CITY, HOUSTON STYLEZ, FIRME,HYPNOTIZED, LATIN KUSTOMS.CHOSEN FEW AND A FEW SOLO RYDERS SHOWED UP. WHERE WERE THE REST OF THE SELL OUTS AT????
> *


sorry i was workin on the lac zefe wants it there in the morning so he can start on the windows sunroof and then paint it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 26 2006, 06:03 PM~4932916
> *nobody was talking to you Lonely Star :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 26 2006, 07:14 PM~4933666
> *:0
> *


WHAT IT B LIKE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 26 2006, 07:30 PM~4933399
> *sorry i was workin on the lac zefe wants it there in the morning so he can start on the windows sunroof and then paint it
> *


Zefe of Juiced Customs.....man i haven't seen that fool in a while :0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 26 2006, 06:04 PM~4932922
> *I'm so hungover ... I can't hang anymore
> *


you never could lol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 26 2006, 07:30 PM~4933399
> *sorry i was workin on the lac zefe wants it there in the morning so he can start on the windows sunroof and then paint it
> *


THATS COOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Feb 26 2006, 07:33 PM~4933767
> *you never could lol
> *



where u been ?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2006, 10:03 PM~4934468
> *where u been ?
> *


EVERY WHERE UNDER COVER


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2006, 08:18 PM~4933304
> *IT'S NOT LIL ONE IT'S"CHOSEN ONE" GET IT RIGHT NIKKA!!!
> *



omgoodnes now you talking back to me??? 
oh hell no !!!
lol "I CANT HEAR YOU"...  
ill cyl


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP H.TOWN


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2006, 07:52 PM~4933178
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PARK THAT SHIT SUCKED. BAYOU CITY, HOUSTON STYLEZ, FIRME,HYPNOTIZED, LATIN KUSTOMS.CHOSEN FEW AND A FEW SOLO RYDERS SHOWED UP. WHERE WERE THE REST OF THE SELL OUTS AT????
> *


Forgot one club.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy worked about 40 hrs in 2 days damn im tired


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 27 2006, 09:09 AM~4936258
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Pinche perro. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gabe, what new with the project you got going


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2006, 09:23 AM~4936304
> *gabe, what new with the project you got going
> *


nothing new. won't get to it til this weekend again.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Troy thanks for coming out and support the HLC Saturday.. 
and Latin and Short Dog spinning in da rain... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 27 2006, 09:36 AM~4936349
> *wuz up Troy thanks for coming out and support the HLC Saturday..
> and Latin and Short Dog spinning in da rain... :biggrin:
> *


the rain sucked but we got through it. didn't feel like mixing much, but shortdog did a great job.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2006, 07:26 AM~4936314
> *nothing new.  won't get to it til this weekend again.
> *


yea me too :biggrin:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

The rain didn't bother us it was for a good cause. We had a good time let us know when we can help again. 

[attachmentid=479533]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2006, 01:22 PM~4931692
> *IMA START CALLIN DENA, CARROT TOP.
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Juan... I think I saw Paula on TV!! She was with the guy that got stabbed at Drink this past weekend.... ask her...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 10:16 AM~4936503
> *Juan... I think I saw Paula on TV!!  She was with the guy that got stabbed at Drink this past weekend.... ask her...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was the chickenhead. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

did you see her??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 10:20 AM~4936519
> *did you see her??
> *


nope, juan called me up friday and was laughing about it.  that ruca is going to get famous one day.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2006, 10:25 AM~4936541
> *nope, juan called me up friday and was laughing about it.    that ruca is going to get famous one day.
> *



she was all concerned looking when ole boy was getting loaded unto the ambulance....

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 09:29 AM~4936553
> *she was all concerned looking when ole boy was getting loaded unto the ambulance....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We went to go visit homeboy Sat morning. He's doing alright. It's fucked up that shit happen to him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 27 2006, 10:37 AM~4936590
> *We went to go visit homeboy Sat morning. He's doing alright. It's fucked up that shit happen to him.
> *


true, from what you said it was uncalled for.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SOMEONE GOT STABBED, LAST WEEK SOMEONE GOT SHOT THERE. I GUESS WHERE THERE ARE CHEAP DRINKS THERES HARDHEADS.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2006, 10:13 AM~4936731
> *SOMEONE GOT STABBED, LAST WEEK SOMEONE GOT SHOT THERE. I GUESS WHERE THERE ARE CHEAP DRINKS THERES HARDHEADS.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2006, 09:15 AM~4936744
> *:uh:
> *


OH YOU WANT SOME TOO OLD MAN :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2006, 11:13 AM~4936731
> *SOMEONE GOT STABBED, LAST WEEK SOMEONE GOT SHOT THERE. I GUESS WHERE THERE ARE CHEAP DRINKS THERES HARDHEADS.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2006, 10:13 AM~4936731
> *SOMEONE GOT STABBED, LAST WEEK SOMEONE GOT SHOT THERE. I GUESS WHERE THERE ARE CHEAP DRINKS THERES HARDHEADS.
> *



tru dat.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

POP POP MY TRUNK POP POP MY TRUNK THEN YEP YEP YEP


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

baller...where's that pimp c remix?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i almost went to drink on sat. had a change of plans at the last minute.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thats why i dont get out to clubs anymore. too many numnutts think they hardcore and gotta show what a man they are. thats what fucks it up for everybody in houston lookin to have some fun, somebody tell these pussys to get a life :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 27 2006, 10:32 AM~4936852
> *thats why i dont get out to clubs anymore.  too many numnutts think they hardcore and gotta show what a man they are.  thats what fucks it up for everybody in houston lookin to have some fun, somebody tell these pussys to get a life :uh:
> *


yup.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 27 2006, 10:37 AM~4936590
> *We went to go visit homeboy Sat morning. He's doing alright. It's fucked up that shit happen to him.
> *



That was the only club where I hadnt seen anyone acting up... I guess I missed it all since I dont hang out at the hip-hop side with all the yung-uns...

what happened Juan, why did he get ventilated with a bottle?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

where are the pics of the park this past Sunday...????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 10:43 AM~4936888
> *That was the only club where I hadnt seen anyone acting up... I guess I missed it all since I dont hang out at the hip-hop side with all the yung-uns...
> 
> what happened Juan, why did he get ventilated with a bottle?
> *


Stupid shit like always. There was a shootout at this place where I chill on Long Point. Some chick got shot in the leg.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 27 2006, 12:15 PM~4937048
> *Stupid shit like always. There was a shootout at this place where I chill on Long Point. Some chick got shot in the leg.
> *


next time we hang i'll be wearing a full metal jacket


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2006, 11:17 AM~4937058
> *next time we hang i'll be wearing a full metal jacket
> *


My boy was suppose to hook me up with a bullet proof vest. I forgot all about it. Hope I can find his number. :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

hello :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up.......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up magic...u one sick man.....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

nada just here chillin, and no my friend you are the sicko


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2006, 11:53 AM~4937331
> *whats up.......
> *


i am waiting for my car to get out of the shop to take you the bike and cash carlos check :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 27 2006, 11:09 AM~4937451
> *nada just here chillin, and no my friend you are the sicko
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 27 2006, 11:09 AM~4937452
> *i am waiting for my car to get out of the shop to take you the bike and cash carlos check :biggrin:
> *


I thought the lac is Lord Cee's car.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 27 2006, 11:09 AM~4937452
> *i am waiting for my car to get out of the shop to take you the bike and cash carlos check :biggrin:
> *


kool kool... u bringing it today... or when.. ill be home today...


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

probably today cause i need the car to take it there cause it dont fit in the lac


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Feb 27 2006, 11:56 AM~4937866
> *probably today cause i need the car to take it there cause it dont fit in the lac
> *


ok.. do u have my number...directions arent hard... im down the street from carlos job


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2006, 12:57 PM~4937879
> *ok.. do u have my number...directions arent hard... im down the street from carlos job
> *


hey you seen my muslin photo background, I know I asked before, but how much would I need for you to do a nice scenic one and maybe a graffitti one? I have 2 blanks ones. They are pretty big though. Can they be done on both sides


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 27 2006, 12:28 PM~4938106
> *hey you seen my muslin photo background, I know I asked before, but how much would I need for you to do a nice scenic one and maybe a graffitti one?  I have 2 blanks ones.  They are pretty big though.  Can they be done on both sides
> *


naw i havent seen it...humm did u say graffiti... lol... wats the size of it.. and how thick are they.. if its thin the paint might bleed through... but i dunno ...as for the scenic one... i know i can do like a tropical beach scene... all colorfull and bright ....but thats bout it.... and u know u gets down with the graffiti ones...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 26 2006, 07:46 PM~4933146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you ready to go again? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 27 2006, 02:05 PM~4938371
> *
> :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

hi


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Feb 27 2006, 04:52 PM~4939244
> *hi
> *


:uh: 

you sure work that banana good :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up for this weekend people? any wild ass partys going on?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Feb 26 2006, 09:31 PM~4934699
> *EVERY WHERE UNDER COVER
> *



that a lot to cover :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

remember everyone... March 11 & 12... yes 2 day event!!

At Oreilly's on Bissonnet... 200.00 hop prize
various other prizes.
food and DJ

more info to come.


Depending on outcome, this might become a regular happening.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 07:24 PM~4941257
> *remember everyone... March 11 & 12... yes 2 day event!!
> 
> At Oreilly's on Bissonnet... 200.00 hop prize
> ...



what time...u got a scale


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats goin down my niggg


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 27 2006, 09:33 PM~4941332
> *what time...u got a scale
> *



Ill get back to you on the time...

I just talked to my contact and he says he'll buy the scale from you, if you still have it, for the same price we talked abou.

I can give him your contact info if you want.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

MAAAANNNNNNNN


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 07:53 PM~4941429
> *Ill get back to you on the time...
> 
> I just talked to my contact and he says he'll buy the scale from you, if you still have it, for the same price we talked abou.
> ...



no it got SCRAPPED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HOW TALL IS THIS SCALE, BECAUSE IM 6'3 AND WHEN MY CUTLASS BACK BUMPERS IM LOOKING UP AT IT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY DADDY MAC IN THE CADILLAC, HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK THIS BUCKET IS WORTH ????????


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY DADDY MAC IN THE CADILLAC, HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK THIS BUCKET IS WORTH ????????


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2006, 06:52 PM~4933178
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PARK THAT SHIT SUCKED. BAYOU CITY, HOUSTON STYLEZ, FIRME,HYPNOTIZED, LATIN KUSTOMS.CHOSEN FEW AND A FEW SOLO RYDERS SHOWED UP. WHERE WERE THE REST OF THE SELL OUTS AT????
> *


Well I guess I AM a sell out. Not everyone has the luxury to be off on weekends. I know you missed me at the park. Well at least I showed up on Saturday huh?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 27 2006, 09:04 PM~4941760
> *Well I guess I AM a sell out. Not everyone has the luxury to be off on weekends. I know you missed me at the park. Well at least I showed up on Saturday huh?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 1YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC*

SUNDAY APRIL 2nd @ MACGREGOR PARK 12-5pm
Tug O War Contest, Tire Toss Contest, Jalapeno Eating Contest
BEST CAR,TRUCK,BIKE AWARDS....Cash$$$$..prizes for Hop...

Flyer coming later this week..more info contact
LORD GOOFY (832 275 4306)....

ALL CLUBS,SHOPS and SOLO RIDERS WELCOME.....

COME OUT and SUPPORT.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 27 2006, 10:49 PM~4941980
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  1YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> 
> SUNDAY APRIL 2nd @ MACGREGOR PARK 12-5pm
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 27 2006, 09:49 PM~4941980
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  1YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> 
> SUNDAY APRIL 2nd @ MACGREGOR PARK 12-5pm
> ...


 looks like im a win the tire toss....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good Morning every1!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

good morning Houston :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 27 2006, 09:49 PM~4941980
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  1YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> 
> SUNDAY APRIL 2nd @ MACGREGOR PARK 12-5pm
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wussup htown :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2006, 10:01 AM~4944377
> *
> *


why the frown face foo'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I got a ? cutty. How long is that check good for until I can't take it to the bank and cash it? I think I know where it is (pile of propaganda).


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2006, 11:56 AM~4944741
> *I got a ? cutty.  How long is that check good for until I can't take it to the bank and cash it?  I think I know where it is (pile of propaganda).
> *



I think checks are good for 90 days, I could be wrong though. 

anybody know?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

for a sec there i thought impalastyle finally admitted to being one  

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: **1Biatch impalastyle*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Fuck, I need to stop drinking.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2006, 12:06 PM~4945373
> *for a sec there i thought impalastyle finally admitted to being one
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Juan... you going to the Oreillys event? Let Individuals know too!

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2006, 11:09 AM~4945403
> *Fuck, I need to stop drinking.
> *


HOW MANY TIMES HAVE U DONE SAID THAT


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2006, 12:28 PM~4945581
> *HOW MANY TIMES HAVE U DONE SAID THAT
> *


Around a thousand. :biggrin: 

I went out last night with $130 and got home with $1. Then I left my cuz stranded at The Point. I just got home and now I gotta go to work.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Feb 28 2006, 12:27 PM~4945573
> *Hey Juan... you going to the Oreillys event? Let Individuals know too!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Cool.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 28 2006, 10:30 AM~4944556
> *why the frown face foo'
> *


cause i'm at work, and i'm to tired to do anything :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2006, 02:00 PM~4945871
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hoodrats! :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2006, 01:20 PM~4945990
> *hoodrats!  :cheesy:
> *


I'm the Peter Piper.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HOODRATS X1000


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2006, 02:22 PM~4946013
> *I'm the Peter Piper.
> *


who is the lil chubby guy on the end with the wig on? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2006, 02:27 PM~4946081
> *who is the lil chubby guy on the end with the wig on?  :ugh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2006, 02:27 PM~4946081
> *who is the lil chubby guy on the end with the wig on?  :ugh:
> *


i think i arrested them dudes before, im serious!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Zar... where your boy John been? I havent heard from him in a while.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2006, 12:54 PM~4945821
> *cause i'm at work, and i'm to tired to do anything :uh:
> *



stay off the cut baller :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 28 2006, 02:32 PM~4946143
> *i think i arrested them dudes before, im serious!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2006, 01:20 PM~4945990
> *hoodrats!  :cheesy:
> *


FORGET THE HOODRATS. I LUV HIS SHIRT :thumbsup: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2006, 04:04 PM~4946867
> *FORGET THE HOODRATS. I LUV HIS SHIRT :thumbsup:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Houston :wave:

hey what happened with Spokes N Juice :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 28 2006, 06:49 PM~4948147
> *wassup Houston :wave:
> 
> hey what happened with Spokes N Juice :dunno:
> *


they went bankrupt since Semper Fi CC didn't want to do a spread.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up josefina


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2006, 06:00 PM~4948173
> *they went bankrupt since Semper Fi CC didn't want to do a spread.
> *



:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2006, 12:00 PM~4945871
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



u hit and quit the one in the black chones :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

A LIL SUMTHIN TO GET YALLS MINDS OFF PROVOKS PIC :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2006, 12:36 AM~4950515
> *A LIL SUMTHIN TO GET YALLS MINDS OFF PROVOKS PIC :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2006, 12:36 AM~4950515
> *A LIL SUMTHIN TO GET YALLS MINDS OFF PROVOKS PIC :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes 10 times better lol :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 1 2006, 01:25 AM~4950851
> *yes 10 times better lol :biggrin:
> *


yeah but if they where the cell phone pics they would be a 100 times better


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 1 2006, 12:26 AM~4950857
> *yeah but if they where the cell phone pics they would be a 100 times better
> *


oh hell yea... shes a lil freak


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

should I post the naughty pics :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck it.. do it....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 1 2006, 03:14 AM~4951121
> *should I post the naughty pics :dunno:
> *


Si <s>Hollywood</s> *Pelon*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2006, 11:36 PM~4950515
> *A LIL SUMTHIN TO GET YALLS MINDS OFF PROVOKS PIC :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


PERFECTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2006, 01:36 AM~4950515
> *A LIL SUMTHIN TO GET YALLS MINDS OFF PROVOKS PIC :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Say Ken I need the homie hook-up....i need some X-rays done on my little boy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2006, 11:00 AM~4952133
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2006, 09:02 AM~4952141
> *Say Ken I need the homie hook-up....i need some X-rays done on my little boy
> *


 WHAT U NEED DONE, CHEST X RAYS START AT ABOUT 225. DURING THE DAY. AFTER HOURS ARE AROUND 500


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 11:07 AM~4952523
> *WHAT U NEED DONE, CHEST X RAYS START AT ABOUT 225. DURING THE DAY. AFTER HOURS ARE AROUND 500
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 1 2006, 10:09 AM~4952539
> *:0
> *


THATS WHAT THE MAN MAKES NOW U SEE WHY I WANNA START MY OWN THING


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 11:11 AM~4952555
> *THATS WHAT THE MAN MAKES NOW U SEE WHY I WANNA START MY OWN THING
> *



 aiight i'll buy the equipment this weekend


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 1 2006, 10:12 AM~4952561
> *  aiight i'll buy the equipment this weekend
> *


MACHINE IS ABOUT 13K I ALREADY LOOK INTO IT  ITS OK CUZ I DUG INTO HIS POCKETS THIS PAST WEEKEND FOR ABOUT 40 HRS OF OVERTIME :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 11:16 AM~4952594
> *MACHINE IS ABOUT 13K I ALREADY LOOK INTO IT    ITS OK CUZ I DUG INTO HIS POCKETS THIS PAST WEEKEND FOR ABOUT 40 HRS OF OVERTIME  :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 11:16 AM~4952594
> *MACHINE IS ABOUT 13K I ALREADY LOOK INTO IT    ITS OK CUZ I DUG INTO HIS POCKETS THIS PAST WEEKEND FOR ABOUT 40 HRS OF OVERTIME  :uh:
> *


dayum.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ballers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

shot callers


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 11:07 AM~4952523
> *WHAT U NEED DONE, CHEST X RAYS START AT ABOUT 225. DURING THE DAY. AFTER HOURS ARE AROUND 500
> *


  :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 1 2006, 10:36 AM~4952729
> *ballers
> *


THATS U


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHATS THAT THEY THROWING UP HIRAM CLARKE FAMILY :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat boi provok is so gangsta....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 01:22 PM~4953107
> *WHATS THAT THEY THROWING UP HIRAM CLARKE FAMILY  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW THEM YOUR HONEY KENNETH.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 11:22 AM~4953107
> *WHATS THAT THEY THROWING UP HIRAM CLARKE FAMILY  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


bonehard family.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2006, 01:25 PM~4953131
> *SHOW THEM YOUR HONEY KENNETH.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

CHAPELLES REAL WORLD :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 01:59 PM~4953437
> *CHAPELLES REAL WORLD  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


CHONK DOS!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

OUFFF DUCE OUT THE ROOF


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up h-town....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

que que


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 1 2006, 12:25 PM~4953131
> *SHOW THEM YOUR HONEY KENNETH.
> *


 :barf: :burn: :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2006, 04:57 PM~4955601
> *
> *


wuzup next whos holdin plex used to come down 3s on my bmx :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 06:06 PM~4955662
> *wuzup next whos holdin plex used to come down 3s on my bmx  :uh:
> *


IF YOU SAY SO  :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2006, 05:09 PM~4955685
> *IF YOU SAY SO   :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*HOLY CRAP!*







:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT UP SQUARES, PLAYER HATERS WHAT GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY NIGHT LETS RIDE OUT.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 09:10 PM~4956767
> *WHAT UP SQUARES, PLAYER HATERS WHAT GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY NIGHT LETS RIDE OUT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 1 2006, 10:11 PM~4956770
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i wanna roll the 85 at least once b4 it goes to Japan :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SO WHERES IT HAPPENING I WANT TO RIDE ON MY NEW DS :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 10:13 PM~4956790
> *SO WHERES IT HAPPENING I WANT TO RIDE ON MY NEW DS  :biggrin:
> *


maybe i'll even bolt up my 72's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2006, 08:14 PM~4956805
> *maybe i'll even bolt up my 72's
> *


YEA SO YOU CAN BE LIKE LONE STAR, ITS COOL I UNDERSTAND.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2006, 09:31 PM~4933739
> *Zefe of Juiced Customs.....man i haven't seen that fool in a while :0
> *


yea das my homie he dose a lot better work that what he use to do his paint is off the hook 100 times better so yall halla at him


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I WANNA ROLL ALSO GOT THE TIRES, BATTS ARE GETTING THERE NEED TO BLEED THE HOSES AND WE SEE WHAT IT DO BUT IM GOING TO ALL MY WHEELS FINALY MATCH BLACK DISH


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIM POST SOME PICS I WANNA SEE YOUR CAR


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 10:18 PM~4956834
> *YEA SO YOU CAN BE LIKE LONE STAR, ITS COOL I UNDERSTAND.
> *


how many sets of daytons do you have??? and when did you buy your 1st set??? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2006, 08:43 PM~4956920
> *how many sets of daytons do you have??? and when did you buy your 1st set??? :uh:
> *


THIS IS MY 3RD SET OF DAYTONS DO I HAVE TO TYPE THE LIST OF RIMS IVE HAD, LETS BET 500 I HAD MORE WIRE WHEELS THAN YOUVE HAD WOMEN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IM JUST PLAYING BRIAN YOU DONT HAVE TO SPEND 15 MINS TYPING A COME BACK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 10:44 PM~4956925
> *THIS IS MY 3RD SET OF DAYTONS DO I HAVE TO TYPE THE LIST OF RIMS IVE HAD, LETS BET 500 I HAD MORE WIRE WHEELS THAN YOUVE HAD WOMEN
> *


i still have had more and still own more (daytons) lol! you ass...........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 10:49 PM~4956954
> *IM JUST PLAYING BRIAN YOU DONT HAVE TO SPEND 15 MINS TYPING A COME BACK
> *


Funny i was in a''for sale'' topic :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2006, 08:51 PM~4956969
> *Funny i was in a''for sale'' topic :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


WHAT YOU BUYING NOW BIG BANK HANK.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 1 2006, 09:26 PM~4956851
> *yea das my homie he dose a lot better work that what he use to do his paint is off the hook 100 times better so yall halla at him
> *


yea he painted my car a while back :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2006, 09:07 PM~4957053
> *yea he painted my car a while back :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 10:08 PM~4957059
> *:uh:
> *


what happen to your avatar :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 09:10 PM~4956767
> *WHAT UP SQUARES, PLAYER HATERS WHAT GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY NIGHT LETS RIDE OUT.
> *


I DONT GIVE A FUCK LETS ROLL, SHIT I'M DOWN. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2006, 10:37 PM~4956889
> *SLIM POST SOME PICS I WANNA SEE YOUR CAR
> *


ON HAVE ANY OF THE LAC OR THE CAPRICE IM OFF TODAY AND FRI SO ILL TRY TO GET SUM OF THE CAPRICE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:around:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 06:53 AM~4958823
> *:around:
> *


i heard about those pillow top seats :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I need help finding the movie...

"La Otra Conquista"

I had a contact number for a place in Cali that carried it but I lost the number.

If anyone can give me some info on where to pick up a copy let me know.

thanks!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dj latin why dont u shrink down the chunk duce gif so i can use it for my avatar.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 08:27 AM~4958919
> *i heard about those pillow top seats  :scrutinize:
> *



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 09:27 AM~4958919
> *i heard about those pillow top seats  :scrutinize:
> *


what did you hear..... That a lil jap dude will be sittin on leather pillow top seats in a lac with cold AC soon?? If so, Yeah its true :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 27 2006, 09:49 PM~4941980
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  1YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> 
> SUNDAY APRIL 2nd @ MACGREGOR PARK 12-5pm
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 09:31 AM~4958933
> *dj latin why dont u shrink down the chunk duce gif so i can use it for my avatar.
> *


Don't know how to do that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

goofy, did you get my email last night?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 2 2006, 11:20 AM~4959422
> *goofy, did you get my email last night?
> *


hold up, let me pm him for you....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2006, 11:30 AM~4959491
> *hold up, let me pm him for you....
> *



thanks... youre so helpful... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 2 2006, 11:31 AM~4959502
> *thanks... youre so helpful...  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 2 2006, 09:20 AM~4959422
> *goofy, did you get my email last night?
> *


yes sir..thanks....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2006, 10:30 AM~4959491
> *hold up, let me pm him for you....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 08:53 AM~4958823
> *:around:
> *


Thanks for your help today B


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 2 2006, 12:09 PM~4960265
> *Thanks for your help today B
> *




:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 08:13 AM~4959050
> *what did you hear..... That a lil jap dude will be sittin on leather pillow top seats in a lac with cold AC soon?? If so, Yeah its true :cheesy:
> *


i cant knock your hustle


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 2 2006, 11:09 AM~4960265
> *Thanks for your help today B
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: 

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the cadimallac coalition is forming to defeat "the lone"



:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THATS OK IT TAKES 3 OR 4 CADILLACS TO EQUAL VALUE OF A CONVERTIBLE CLASSIC.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 12:40 PM~4960506
> *THATS OK IT TAKES 3 OR 4 CADILLACS TO EQUAL VALUE OF A CONVERTIBLE CLASSIC.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 2 2006, 11:42 AM~4960519
> *
> *


BUT I STILL GOT LOVE FOR CADILLACS. BUT IMPALAS ARE ALWAYS IMPALAS :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yessir, i do agree. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 01:49 PM~4960577
> *BUT I STILL GOT LOVE FOR CADILLACS. BUT IMPALAS ARE ALWAYS IMPALAS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

OH SHIT HERE WE GO, LACLOVER IS TYPING


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 01:49 PM~4960577
> *BUT I STILL GOT LOVE FOR CADILLACS. BUT IMPALAS ARE ALWAYS IMPALAS  :biggrin:
> *


And rag cadis are a breed of there own........ gota love that leather n AC!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 11:54 AM~4960621
> *And rag cadis are a breed of there own........ :
> *


SO ARE QUEERS BUT YOU DONT SEE MY JOCKING THEM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 01:56 PM~4960633
> *SO ARE QUEERS BUT YOU DONT SEE MY JOCKING THEM
> *


speekin of jockin get off my nutts!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 11:57 AM~4960648
> *speekin of jockin get off my nutts!!  :cheesy:
> *


THAT THE GAYEST SHIT I HEARD ALL DAY.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 01:58 PM~4960655
> *THAT THE GAYEST SHIT I HEARD ALL DAY.
> *


Tell ya whats gay, the fact there are thousands of rag impalas out there and you found one :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BUENOS TARDES HOUSTONE...!!*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 01:40 PM~4960506
> *THATS OK IT TAKES 3 OR 4 CADILLACS TO EQUAL VALUE OF A CONVERTIBLE CLASSIC.
> *


64 rags come a dime a dozen :thumbsdown: there's one for sale down the street from my house! :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 02:00 PM~4960666
> *Tell ya whats gay, the fact there are thousands of rag impalas out there and you found one :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that's what I'm talmbout! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

but the fact is, a rag impala or even a plain jane impala, will always be worth more than a stock cadillac :biggrin: 


before you get your panties in a wad B, we know the exception is a lecabriolet


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Aint nothing like a nice Cutty!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 2 2006, 02:06 PM~4961086
> *64 rags come a dime a dozen :thumbsdown: there's one for sale down the street from my house! :uh:
> *


where? I want one I am looking for one :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 2 2006, 02:17 PM~4961153
> *Aint nothing like a nice Cutty!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


a 442 rocket? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

1972 Cutlass, I want one of those!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea, those are cool. i had a homie that had a later model one in '95. don't remember what year exactly, but i think 79-80.

i was at autozone by the fiesta on hillcroft back in 97 i think, gettin some parts for my white 65 impy and this guy stopped me and asked if i wanted to either trade my 65, or buy out right his 72 cutty droptop. he had it right there, nice daily driver too, for $1500. i had to decline as i had more money than that in my 65.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 2 2006, 02:14 PM~4961139
> *but the fact is, a rag impala or even a plain jane impala, will always be worth more than a stock cadillac, or custom :biggrin:
> *


 even a project rag impala is worth more


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 2 2006, 03:12 PM~4961458
> *QUOTE(impalastyle @ Mar 2 2006, 02:14 PM)
> but the fact is, a rag impala or even a plain jane impala, will always be worth more than a stock cadillac, or custom
> 
> ...




:0 




:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 2 2006, 01:06 PM~4961086
> *64 rags come a dime a dozen :thumbsdown: there's one for sale down the street from my house! :uh:
> *


TELL ME WHERE, I CAN BRING IT BACK TOO AFTER I GO CASH YOU OUT WITH YOUR CADILLAC TO SHUT YOU UP ALREADY :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 05:00 PM~4961799
> *TELL ME WHERE, I CAN BRING IT BACK TOO AFTER I GO CASH YOU OUT WITH YOUR CADILLAC TO SHUT YOU UP ALREADY  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BRIAN DONT GET ALL UPSET BECAUSE MOST PARTS FOR THOSE BUCKET LACS YOU BUILD COME FROM JUNKYARDS, KEYWORD BEING JUNK.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: 





:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

So is anyone gonna cruise Sat night?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's going on this weekend other than the cruise saturday night?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2006, 05:53 PM~4962610
> *what's going on this weekend other than the cruise saturday night?
> *


Roxy on Friday night, maybe.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHAT A WONDERFUL DAY TODAY.I FINALLY FOUND THE WINDOW I WAS LOOKING FOR.DAMN IT TOOK A LONG ASS TIME BUT I GOT IT. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf: :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 2 2006, 03:21 PM~4961178
> *a 442 rocket?  :biggrin:
> *


I saw one of those a few weeks ago in the bone yard. I think it was a 1985... I was gonna play pic a part on it b/c thats a good ebay parts car  but somebody beat me to it, I bet it was Mosca I mean Juan :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 05:02 PM~4961814
> *BRIAN DONT GET ALL UPSET BECAUSE MOST PARTS FOR THOSE BUCKET LACS YOU BUILD COME FROM JUNKYARDS, KEYWORD BEING JUNK.
> *


Cadillacs have so many little parts that are now out of production. Ask anyone that has built Impalas and Cadillacs. Its twice as hard to build/restore an 80's cadillac b/c there is no such thing as a Cadillac Bob Catalog!!! JackAss!!! :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 2 2006, 08:15 PM~4963503
> *:roflmao:
> *


its like tunning in to a tv show.....with that wild and wacky comedy dueo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea.....i think its some sort of weird 'ragtop lover' thing :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 2 2006, 09:23 PM~4963553
> *yea.....i think its some sort of weird 'ragtop lover' thing :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I GOT BORED TODAY... SO I PAINTED MY BIKE
[attachmentid=483906]
[attachmentid=483908]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i got bored today and rubbed my pee pee raw


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 2 2006, 10:03 PM~4963735
> *i got bored today and rubbed my pee pee raw
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 09:06 PM~4963769
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



quit hatin foo' :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 2 2006, 10:13 PM~4963799
> *quit hatin foo' :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: 
































:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 2 2006, 07:03 PM~4962680
> *WHAT A WONDERFUL DAY TODAY.I FINALLY FOUND THE WINDOW I WAS LOOKING FOR.DAMN IT TOOK A LONG ASS TIME BUT I GOT IT. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


did you find the whole car or just the window if you found the car let me know


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 2 2006, 09:29 PM~4963931
> *did you find the whole car or just the window if you found the car let me know
> *


NO JUST THE WINDOW BUT IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A TWO DOOR COUPE I KNOW WHERE TO POINT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 07:58 PM~4963456
> *I saw one of those a few weeks ago in the bone yard. I think it was a 1985... I was gonna play pic a part on it b/c thats a good ebay parts car   but somebody beat me to it, I bet it was Mosca I mean Juan :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN A 442 IN THE PASADENA PICK AND PULL JUNKYARD.IT WAS PRETTY FUCKED UP. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2006, 11:31 PM~4964435
> *I SEEN A 442 IN THE PASADENA PICK AND PULL JUNKYARD.IT WAS PRETTY FUCKED UP. :thumbsdown:
> *


thats the one......... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 07:02 PM~4963479
> *Cadillacs have so many little parts that are now out of production. Ask anyone that has built Impalas and Cadillacs. Its twice as hard to build/restore an 80's cadillac b/c there is no such thing as a Cadillac Bob Catalog!!!  JackAss!!! :uh:
> *


ask anyone who has built a cadillac and impala and they will tell you which is better


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 2 2006, 10:31 PM~4964435
> *I SEEN A 442 IN THE PASADENA PICK AND PULL JUNKYARD.IT WAS PRETTY FUCKED UP. :thumbsdown:
> *


IT WASN'T A 442! IT WAS A HURST/OLDS! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2006, 10:35 PM~4964470
> *thats the one......... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


IT WAS THE BLACK AND GRAY ONE AGAINST THE FENCE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 2 2006, 11:38 PM~4964926
> *IT WASN'T A 442! IT WAS A HURST/OLDS! :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


442 , HURST/OLD.WHO CARES THEY BOTH SUCK. WHATS UR SCREEN NAME AGAIN??? :0 :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 11:30 PM~4964832
> *ask anyone who has built a cadillac and impala and they will tell you which is better
> *


BOTH OF YALL GIRLS QUIT FIGHTIN. LIKE THEY SAY DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS.  :cheesy:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 26 2006, 06:52 PM~4933178
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM THE PARK THAT SHIT SUCKED. BAYOU CITY, HOUSTON STYLEZ, FIRME,HYPNOTIZED, LATIN KUSTOMS.CHOSEN FEW AND A FEW SOLO RYDERS SHOWED UP. WHERE WERE THE REST OF THE SELL OUTS AT????
> *


 Eh Cabron, Just got back from Vegas & Califaz :biggrin: Heard tha weather was shysti eh......... :biggrin: Well Las Vegas was puro Party sssshhhhaaauuwwww,, Kicked it with my homies and some starz through out tha week........then shot to Los, got inked by my boy Jose Lopez, kicked it then cruized to Diego for tha weekend, watched Fernando Vargas's head MORPH into a half a Nalga *"BUT CHEEK",* at Lil Uno's Crib. Went to Swap Meet at tha Collisium in San Diego were I met Fellow Oldie Members from San Diego Chapter just missed my primos de San Fernado Vally. They wanted to take me to Adalitas to go "Pray", in TJ.... went to Rob's Crib, kicked it, set up to get his 63 Convertable transported to H-Town, in a few weeks.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2006, 05:53 PM~4962610
> *what's going on this weekend other than the cruise saturday night?
> *


The Gun Show :guns: and El ShowPalace Loco :cheesy:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 3 2006, 01:33 AM~4965830
> * Eh Cabron, Just got back from Vegas & Califaz :biggrin: Heard tha weather was shysti eh......... :biggrin: Well Las Vegas was puro Party sssshhhhaaauuwwww,, Kicked it with my homies and some starz through out tha week........then shot to Los, got inked by my boy Jose Lopez, kicked it then cruized to Diego for tha weekend, watched Fernando Vargas head MORPH into a half a Nalga, at Lil Uno's Crib.  Went to Swap Meet at tha Callacium in San Diego were I met Fellow Oldie Members from San Diego Chapter just missed my primos de San Fernado Vally. They wanted to take me to Adalitas to go to "Pray", in TJ.... went to Rob's Crib, kicked it, set up to get his 63 Convertable transported to H-Town, in a few weeks.
> *


Damn Vato sounds like you had chingos de fun, you need to invite the raza al la fiesta next time loco...And damn let me go ponerme los shades porque tu smile is blinding  it's too much shiny :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 3 2006, 01:58 AM~4965911
> *
> *


Now that is some Firme shit, wish I had a '63 :tears:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2006, 04:53 PM~4962610
> *what's going on this weekend other than the cruise saturday night?
> *


what cruise ? where?


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Swapmeet in San Diego 2-26th-06 at the San Diego Collisium, a few pics from my camera phone, not to good, but you get tha picture que no........


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 3 2006, 02:44 AM~4966033
> *Swapmeet in San Diego 2-26th-06 at the San Diego Collisium, a few pics from my camera phone, not to good, but you get tha picture que no........
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Concert at Azteca Fairgrounds this Sunday, who is going?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 3 2006, 02:39 AM~4965852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


??????? you going bling??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 3 2006, 02:42 AM~4965858
> *The Gun Show :guns: and El ShowPalace Loco  :cheesy:
> *


Probation = No pistolas (at least legally :biggrin: )
Show Palace = Same hoodrats


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2006, 07:00 PM~4948173
> *they went bankrupt since Semper Fi CC didn't want to do a spread.
> *


 :angry: HATER :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

tgif! :biggrin:

im so ready for this day to be over.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Here's the flyer


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2006, 11:30 PM~4964832
> *ask anyone who has built a cadillac and impala and they will tell you which is better
> *



i had a caddy once............................................................................ :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 10:30 AM~4966907
> *i had a caddy once............................................................................ :0
> *


like caddies better. everyone and they momma say they got a 64 rag, but to each his own and I can respect both rides


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 10:32 AM~4966914
> *like caddies better. everyone and they momma say they got a 64 rag, but to each his own and I can respect both rides
> *


caddies = ghetto = usmc devildawg


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 10:33 AM~4966917
> *caddies = ghetto = usmc devildawg
> *


KBR = over acheiver = djtortalover


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 10:35 AM~4966927
> *KBR = over acheiver = djtortalover
> *


what's a kbr??


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 10:39 AM~4966940
> *what's a kbr??
> *


I dunno homie, I'm drunk off NyQuil, forgive my overly stupid ass :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 10:41 AM~4966948
> *I dunno homie, I'm drunk off NyQuil, forgive my overly stupid ass :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 08:13 AM~4966856
> *Here's the flyer
> *


hey latin i dont see you ,short dog or alien on the flyer.. "LOS DEE JAYS"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 3 2006, 10:46 AM~4966970
> *hey latin i dont see you ,short dog or alien on the flyer.. "LOS DEE JAYS"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's a conjunto/tejano thing Being thrown by Backstage & Mark is their dj. BTW who's paying for the dj'ing for the 1 yr thing?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 3 2006, 10:46 AM~4966970
> *hey latin i dont see you ,short dog or alien on the flyer.. "LOS DEE JAYS"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 08:46 AM~4966975
> *That's a conjunto/tejano thing Being thrown by Backstage & Mark is their dj.  BTW who's paying for the dj'ing for the 1 yr thing?
> *


LOS DEE JAYS........... ....call me


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

someone call my sick ass too :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 10:52 AM~4966999
> *someone call my sick ass too :tears:
> *


Go back to Chicago topic Jethro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 27 2006, 11:49 PM~4941980
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  1YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> 
> SUNDAY APRIL 2nd @ MACGREGOR PARK 12-5pm
> ...


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 07:21 AM~4966535
> *???????  you going bling??
> *


:biggrin: I've always had bling since elementry, it's in our blood to love Bling way back in the Aztec and La Conquest days, los Aztecas decorated themselves with gold and jewels to show their positions as a indavidual and were the first Mexicanos to were grills with jewels, just a little history incase you thought it was a new thing ese. by tha way if you did'nt know, the first soccer and basket ball players to come out of the Americas were MEXICANOS, "Tha Aztec Ball Court" and they were the ones to invent the rubber ball. Along with other shit we never get credit for, pu..tos................  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Conrad, where can I get the movie "La Otra Conquista"?

Do you know?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 3 2006, 11:23 AM~4967237
> *I've always had bling since elementry, it's in our blood to love Bling way back in the Aztec and La Conquest days, los Aztecas decorated themselves with gold and jewels to show their positions as a indavidual and were the first Mexicanos to were grills with jewels, just a little history incase you thought it was a new thing ese.
> *


didn't know about that.


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 3 2006, 10:24 AM~4967243
> *Hey Conrad, where can I get the movie "La Otra Conquista"?
> 
> Do you know?
> *


I'll see if I can order it thru this distribution company I deal with.......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 3 2006, 10:24 AM~4967243
> *Hey Conrad, where can I get the movie "La Otra Conquista"?
> 
> Do you know?
> *


man what kind of porn are you in too :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 3 2006, 11:32 AM~4967294
> *I'll see if I can order it thru this distribution company I deal with.......
> *



cool, let me know.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 3 2006, 11:34 AM~4967315
> *man what kind of porn are you in too :scrutinize:
> *



Bro... you dont know...


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 3 2006, 11:34 AM~4967315
> *man what kind of porn are you in too :scrutinize:
> *



Nah foo... its a movie that came out in 2000 or 2001. Its about the war between the Spaniards and Aztecs. It was an independent film, so its very hard to find copies of it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is a link to their site.... http://www.theotherconquest.com/

check it out its pretty cool.

Ive sent them emails (about 10) with no replies...  :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 3 2006, 10:45 AM~4967380
> *here is a link to their site....  http://www.theotherconquest.com/
> 
> check it out its pretty cool.
> ...


dam homie, that looks like a real good movie....if you ever get it, burn me a copy :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 3 2006, 11:56 AM~4967451
> *dam homie, that looks like a real good movie....if you ever get it, burn me a copy :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

she fine


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 3 2006, 11:56 AM~4967451
> *dam homie, that looks like a real good movie....if you ever get it, burn me a copy :biggrin:
> *


same here.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Did you check out the trailers...?

looks like a really well done movie on that subject, not too many out there.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 3 2006, 10:56 AM~4967451
> *dam homie, that looks like a real good movie....if you ever get it, burn me a copy :biggrin:
> *


me too i have seen a movie like that but it was made in like the early 90"


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 1yr Anniversary Picnic
SUNDAY April 2nd 2006
12-5pm
McGregor Park , Old Spanish [email protected] MLK Houston Tx

Cash$$$ for Hop Contest
Awards for Tug o WAR,Tire Toss and Jalapeno eating contest
Awards for Best Of Lowrider Car,Truck, and Bike

Flyer will be out soon..more info call HLC spokeman "Goofy" (832 275 4306)
All are welcome...come out and support TEXAS!!! *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

who's down 2 cruise?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 3 2006, 01:33 PM~4968146
> *who's down 2 cruise?
> *



need new tires...   :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 3 2006, 11:33 AM~4968146
> *who's down 2 cruise?
> *


i dont have ko's on the lac yet......


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 3 2006, 12:34 PM~4968151
> *need new tires...     :angry:
> *


So do I. And 3 batteries. And hardlines, chrome parts, Daytons, ect.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 3 2006, 01:33 PM~4968146
> *who's down 2 cruise?
> *


Im going to LA next week and when i get back you better be ready to euro clip your cadillac!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 3 2006, 01:36 PM~4968166
> *So do I. And 3 batteries. And hardlines, chrome parts, Daytons, ect.
> *



well... if we are going that route.... I also need 3 pumps 8 batteries a battery rack, some daytons a spare 64 impala someone may have laying around, and to shave my firewall, among other things...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 3 2006, 01:33 PM~4968146
> *who's down 2 cruise?
> *


lets cruise the blk and white cadis this sat :cheesy: It will be its 1st and last cruise on houston streets :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 3 2006, 01:18 PM~4968037
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 1yr Anniversary Picnic
> SUNDAY April 2nd 2006
> 12-5pm
> ...


I thought the HLC went back further than that :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2006, 01:04 PM~4968422
> *lets cruise the blk and white cadis this sat :cheesy:  It will be its 1st and last cruise on houston streets :cheesy:      :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2006, 01:01 PM~4968387
> *Im going to LA next week and when i get back you better be ready to euro clip your cadillac!!!
> *


Been Ready.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2006, 02:04 PM~4968422
> *lets cruise the blk and white cadis this sat :cheesy:  It will be its 1st and last cruise on houston streets :cheesy:      :biggrin:
> *


bring me back some fillers (front/back) for the regal


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 02:12 PM~4968496
> *bring me back some fillers (front/back) for the regal
> *


:0  call me in a week when Im there  Drivin the blk cadillac to Cali then flyin to Boston then drivin to Jersey then NewYork then home :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2006, 01:01 PM~4968387
> *Im going to LA next week and when i get back you better be ready to euro clip your cadillac!!!
> *



bring me back:

1 set of OG Sancos
1 42" Moonroof
2 Monster Green Dumps
2 Carl's Jr. Western Double Bacon Cheeseburgers 
1 Fries from In/Out Burger
2 L.A. Pornstars


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:24 PM~4968611
> *bring me back:
> 
> 1 set of OG Sancos
> ...


what happened to my spanish lessons


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:24 PM~4968611
> *bring me back:
> 
> 1 set of OG Sancos
> ...


*YUM!*  The rest you can get in Texas.... I have a 42 for sale  Got it from San Antonio....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 01:24 PM~4968611
> *bring me back:
> 
> 1 set of OG Sancos
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 2 L.A. Pornstars


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 01:24 PM~4968611
> *bring me back:
> 
> 1 set of OG Sancos
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:24 PM~4968611
> *bring me back:
> 
> 1 set of OG Sancos
> ...




lol.... i can fed ex that to you and a oreo shake as a bonus from carls jr they fucking rock!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2006, 01:26 PM~4968633
> *YUM!   The rest you can get in Texas.... I have a 42 for sale  Got it from San Antonio....
> *




neegro, why u didnt mention you got the roof knowin damn well i been wanting one :angry: call me hoe

texas pornstars arent as dirty as la pornstars, and i need an authentic from california carls jr. burger. the texas ones just dont do it for me


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 3 2006, 01:28 PM~4968649
> *lol.... i can fed ex that to you and a oreo shake as a bonus from carls jr they fucking rock!!!!
> *



you talkin bout the pornstars right? :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:29 PM~4968659
> *you talkin bout the pornstars right? :biggrin:
> *


lolololol... ur such a retard esas i cant fed ex mejor te mando una oaxaquita :roflmao: those go with no questions asked...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:29 PM~4968659
> *you talkin bout the pornstars right? :biggrin:
> *


come with me baller :biggrin: then cum in a LA pornstar! you can tell me about it.... Not into dirty hoes...... Okay I lied :angel: SP hoes are coo...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 3 2006, 11:18 AM~4968037
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 1yr Anniversary Picnic
> SUNDAY April 2nd 2006
> 12-5pm
> ...


 im winning the tire toss


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2006, 01:34 PM~4968715
> *come with me baller  :biggrin: then cum in a LA pornstar! you can tell me about it.... Not into dirty hoes...... Okay I lied :angel: SP hoes are coo...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: i cant, im not a baller like you. i gotta feed the kid in the garage.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:43 PM~4968818
> *:uh:  i cant, im not a baller like you.  i gotta feed the kid in the garage.
> *


sure...................................................................................!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2006, 01:49 PM~4968878
> *sure...................................................................................!
> *



:uh: 




bring the roof to my house weenee boy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:50 PM~4968891
> *:uh:
> bring the roof to my house weenee boy
> *


I cant cuz I have 4 kids to feed parked in 2 garages :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2006, 01:54 PM~4968922
> *I cant cuz I have 4 kids to feed parked in 2 garages :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


clean there room negligent daddy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2006, 02:20 PM~4968576
> *:0   call me in a week when Im there  Drivin the blk cadillac to Cali then flyin to Boston then drivin to Jersey then NewYork then home :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:55 PM~4968934
> *:uh:
> clean there room negligent daddy
> *


LoL!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 02:57 PM~4968948
> *
> *


whats up mayne! whats going down this weekend?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian r u sure that bucket will make it 1500 miles??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2006, 02:15 PM~4969133
> *brian r u sure that bucket will make it 1500 miles??
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

so i didn't go to work today, and missed out on the company cook-out :uh: .......so to make up for it i'ma BBQ some fajitas, and chicken marinated :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 3 2006, 02:17 PM~4969149
> *so i didn't go to work today, and missed out on the company cook-out :uh: .......so to make up for it i'ma BBQ some fajitas, and chicken marinated :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *




today?



:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:18 PM~4969156
> *today?
> :biggrin:
> *


yup :cheesy: .....i'm just waiting for the wifey to get back with the meat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 3 2006, 02:19 PM~4969166
> *yup :cheesy: .....i'm just waiting for the wifey to get back with the meat
> *




awww shit party at fritos house :biggrin: 




i'll roll by in the impala :ugh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY DO YOU GUYS REMEMBER THAT VIDEO THAT WAS RECORDED IN MAC GREGOR PARK LAST YEAR JAN THE 17TH WHATS THE NAME OF THAT VIDEO AND DOES ANYONE HAVE IT PUPUPUPLEASE !!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Nov 1 2004, 06:59 PM~2349660
> *mac gregor is houston best bet!!!!
> *


 :uh: WHOA! Blast from the past. LOTF.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 3 2006, 02:25 PM~4969215
> *:uh:  WHOA! Blast from the past. LOTF.
> *


who would have thought :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT THE FORCAST FOR THE WEATHER THIS WEEKEND ANYONE ANYONE BUELER ANYONE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cool till sunday from what i saw on the news last night.


meaning rain on sunday, but the weather will be mild with a slight chance of gay in the south main area......


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I work Sunday. Wut'z up for tommorrow?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 01:28 PM~4969245
> *, but the weather will be mild with a slight chance of gay in the south main area......
> *


U MUST BE PLANNING A VISIT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2006, 02:30 PM~4969267
> *U MUST BE PLANNING A VISIT
> *




:uh: 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 3 2006, 03:13 PM~4969112
> *whats up mayne! whats going down this weekend?
> *


This ruca I hope


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 3 2006, 03:25 PM~4969215
> *:uh:  WHOA! Blast from the past. LOTF.
> *



WHAT IM JUST HAVING BACK FLASHES FROM THE GOOD OL DAYS !!! 
WHO HAS THE VIDEO ?? OR WHATS THE NAME OF THE SONG SOMETHING HOUSTONE I LOOKED FO IT AND CANT FIND IT ???? :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 3 2006, 03:32 PM~4969287
> *WHAT IM JUST HAVING BACK FLASHES FROM THE GOOD OL DAYS !!!
> WHO HAS THE VIDEO ?? OR WHATS THE NAME OF THE SONG SOMETHING HOUSTONE I LOOKED FO IT AND CANT FIND IT ????  :angry:
> *


it's by that vato that works at the pulga off 45 south and fuqua. got the cd, but never played it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you an emo or something?


*Do not fear the ghosts that haunt you
Nor the demons that taunt you
Nor the devils that lurk in the corners 
Of your subconsciousness
For I will help you vanquish them.*


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 03:35 PM~4969307
> *it's by that vato that works at the pulga off 45 south and fuqua.  got the cd, but never played it.
> *


CAN YOU EMAIL ME THE SONG ???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 02:37 PM~4969326
> *you an emo or something?
> 
> *


me no speako ingles


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

que??


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 07:18 AM~4966522
> *Concert at Azteca Fairgrounds this Sunday, who is going?
> *


I might go don't know yet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 3 2006, 03:38 PM~4969336
> *CAN YOU EMAIL ME THE SONG ???
> *


man, it is bad enough it takes me forever to mail out cds. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 3 2006, 03:38 PM~4969338
> *me no speako ingles
> *


si te gusta ver gas o ver gotas?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 07:22 AM~4966541
> *Probation = No pistolas (at least legally  :biggrin:  )
> Show Palace = Same hoodrats
> *


hey if you give me the feria I'll get you the cuete

yeah they may be the same hoodrats, but you know you likes the nalgas and tetas :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 3 2006, 03:39 PM~4969348
> *I might go don't know yet
> *


el snyper99 is going. got a few homies that are down for it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BRIAN WHERE U AT WHAT U DOIN SPRAY PAINTING ANOTHER DASH BOARD


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 03:40 PM~4969353
> *man, it is bad enough it takes me forever to mail out cds.  lol
> *



OH COME ON PLEASE ????


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 02:40 PM~4969353
> *man, it is bad enough it takes me forever to mail out cds.  lol
> *


you make my cd yet loco


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 3 2006, 03:45 PM~4969399
> *OH COME ON PLEASE ????
> *


that cd ended up in the "never to be found again" bin


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 02:41 PM~4969369
> *el snyper99 is going.  got a few homies that are down for it.
> *


i'll see wuzz up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 3 2006, 03:46 PM~4969402
> *you make my cd yet loco
> *


you should of asked me at the show, had some with me. gave a couple to el doble hex'ter


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 02:47 PM~4969416
> *you should of asked me at the show, had some with me.  gave a couple to el doble hex'ter
> *


I did ask you, you said que you was out and would make one, did you forget o' que, you starting to lose it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 3 2006, 03:48 PM~4969429
> *I did ask you, you said que you was out and would make one, did you forget o' que, you starting to lose it
> *


did you? don't remember mang, ole age.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 03:46 PM~4969406
> *that cd ended up in the "never to be found again" bin
> *



AAAAAHHHHHHHHH NEVERMIND YOU SUCK!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 02:49 PM~4969432
> *did you?  don't remember mang, ole age.
> *


yeah I know them grey hairs are starting to show


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2006, 02:42 PM~4969374
> *BRIAN WHERE U AT WHAT U DOIN SPRAY PAINTING ANOTHER DASH BOARD
> *



im talkin to him right now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 3 2006, 03:49 PM~4969440
> *AAAAAHHHHHHHHH NEVERMIND YOU SUCK!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


female body parts


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 3 2006, 02:49 PM~4969440
> *AAAAAHHHHHHHHH NEVERMIND YOU SUCK!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


hey what version of it are you looking for


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 02:28 PM~4969245
> *cool till sunday from what i saw on the news last night.
> meaning rain on sunday, but the weather will be mild with a slight chance of gay in the south main area......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 3 2006, 04:00 PM~4969521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dang i never read that. lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lonestar & Liv4Lacs


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 03:08 PM~4969574
> *Lonestar & Liv4Lacs
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 03:08 PM~4969574
> *Lonestar & Liv4Lacs
> *


AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

which one is which...???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Impalastyle & Senor_Magic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SIC713


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 03:13 PM~4969619
> *Impalastyle & Senor_Magic
> *



im the one in white :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 04:15 PM~4969631
> *im the one in white :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 03:15 PM~4969627
> *SIC713
> *


SOL-GLO

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 03:15 PM~4969631
> *im the one in white :cheesy:
> *


all proud.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 03:15 PM~4969627
> *SIC713
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 3 2006, 03:17 PM~4969647
> *all proud.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 04:20 PM~4969671
> *
> *


That's my messican :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 3 2006, 03:15 PM~4969631
> *im the one in white :cheesy:
> *


yeah but I'm the one with the firme moves


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*we be choppin blades rollin' up in tha streets
we be gettin drunk smokin' up in tha streets
we be fuckin hoes up in my streets
its cuz that jigga man aint pimpin' anymore
in these streets*_


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 3 2006, 03:21 PM~4969677
> *yeah but I'm the one with the firme moves
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2006, 02:15 PM~4969627
> *SIC713
> *


asshole.. im cuttin my hair now


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 3 2006, 03:52 PM~4969463
> *hey what version of it are you looking for
> *





THE VIDEO I WANT TO SHOW IT TO SOME OF MY FRIENDS OVER HURR... I WOULD LIKE THE WHOLE CD I HAD IT BUT AFTER A WEEK IT GOT JACKED FROM MY HOUSE WHILE HAVING A PARTY ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 3 2006, 02:32 PM~4969287
> *WHAT IM JUST HAVING BACK FLASHES FROM THE GOOD OL DAYS !!!
> WHO HAS THE VIDEO ?? OR WHATS THE NAME OF THE SONG SOMETHING HOUSTONE I LOOKED FO IT AND CANT FIND IT ????  :angry:
> *


HATAPROOF RECORDS.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Mar 3 2006, 05:09 PM~4970733
> *:biggrin:
> *


IS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE LORD GOOF DOG?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Mar 3 2006, 04:09 PM~4970733
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: .............


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 3 2006, 05:56 PM~4971037
> *:biggrin: .............
> *


WUT IT DO


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 3 2006, 12:18 PM~4968037
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 1yr Anniversary Picnic
> SUNDAY April 2nd 2006
> 12-5pm
> ...



im winning the tug o war by myself. :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 3 2006, 08:39 PM~4972398
> *im winning the tug o war by myself. :biggrin:
> *


you wish...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: TALK ABOUT TAKING A PIC AT THE WRONG TIME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 4 2006, 08:52 AM~4974411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: TALK ABOUT TAKING A PIC AT THE WRONG TIME
> *


She's digging in that rumpshaker


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WUT IT DO H.TOWN C.C


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Damn its nice outside and im a work!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 4 2006, 10:44 AM~4974639
> *Damn its nice outside and im a work!!! :angry:
> *


Same here. Will be leaving work in 45 minutes


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP ****** WHATS THA DEAL FOR TONIGHT YALL STILL CRUISIN OR WHAT. IF SO POST THAT SHIT UP AND LET EVERY1 KNOW.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2006, 11:06 AM~4974952
> *SUP ****** WHATS THA DEAL FOR TONIGHT YALL STILL CRUISIN OR WHAT. IF SO POST THAT SHIT UP AND LET EVERY1 KNOW.
> *


Me and Slim are down.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

IMPALASTYLE ... HIT ME UP ON MY CELL ... PM SENT ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 4 2006, 12:44 PM~4975279
> *IMPALASTYLE ... HIT ME UP ON MY CELL ... PM SENT ...
> *



ok i'll do that


----------



## switchez on da 83 (Mar 8, 2004)

so whur iz da cruisin at???...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm ready 2 cruise.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

WTF, anyone want to cruise. Atleast now we know wut happen to Richmond Ave.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 4 2006, 01:09 PM~4975376
> *ok i'll do that
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yal wanna cruise.. but no one said where.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 4 2006, 04:08 PM~4976098
> *:ugh:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 4 2006, 05:59 PM~4976482
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2006, 05:37 PM~4976375
> *yal wanna cruise.. but no one said where.....
> *


ANY1 KNOW OF ANY GOOD CRUISIN SPOTS?????


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2006, 06:46 PM~4976732
> *ANY1 KNOW OF ANY GOOD CRUISIN SPOTS?????
> *


GUESS NOT ! ALL THAT TALK ABOUT A CRUISE AND NOTHIN. I KNEW THIS SHIT WAS GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2006, 08:16 PM~4977334
> *GUESS NOT ! ALL THAT TALK ABOUT A CRUISE AND NOTHIN. I KNEW THIS SHIT WAS GONNA HAPPEN.
> *


you know how it is, the King always rides alone :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 4 2006, 08:22 PM~4977371
> *you know how it is, the King always rides alone :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I DO RIDE ALONE HUH???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so whats up its us 8:30 where the cruising happening tonight?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2006, 08:35 PM~4977420
> *so whats up its us 8:30 where the cruising happening tonight?
> *


THIS IS IT. HOPE UR HAVIN FUN.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I just dropped off the Caddy. Everyone was bullshitting so I'm gonna go out and get fucked up. Then I'm gonna get on tomorrow and say I need to quit drinking.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I love the way the wind is flowing through my hair as Im cruising....

oh wait Im sitting at home dreaming...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 4 2006, 09:48 PM~4977463
> *I just dropped off the Caddy. Everyone was bullshitting so I'm gonna go out and get fucked up. Then I'm gonna get on tomorrow and say I need to quit drinking.
> *


let me know where ... I got some homies here from Dallas ... we're ready to cruise  :biggrin: hit me up on my cell


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 4 2006, 09:13 PM~4977583
> *let me know where ... I got some homies here from Dallas ... we're ready to cruise  :biggrin: hit me up on my cell
> *


call me 281-787-5894


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 4 2006, 10:15 PM~4977592
> *call me 281-787-5894
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IM SICK.CANT GO CRUISING.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

houston :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 4 2006, 10:07 PM~4977842
> *houston :uh:
> *


could have used your help today at kens.....he's a slave driver :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 4 2006, 10:08 PM~4977851
> *could have used your help today at kens.....he's a slave driver :uh:
> *



that ***** dont call anybody :uh: even though i called him twice today.....


hey did you get fired fool? i did :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 4 2006, 10:11 PM~4977875
> *that ***** dont call anybody :uh:  even though i called him twice today.....
> hey did you get fired fool?  i did :biggrin:
> *


what you do?....and no i had the day off yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 4 2006, 10:12 PM~4977886
> *what you do?....and no i had the day off yesterday :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 4 2006, 09:34 PM~4977698
> *IM SICK.CANT GO CRUISING.
> *


UMMMM I AINT SICK SO I CAN GO :biggrin:   :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 4 2006, 09:08 PM~4977851
> *could have used your help today at kens.....he's a slave driver :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: RUMBA WAS GOOD


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

its 4:00 AM where is everyone?


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

1987 Luxury Sport Monte Carlo....$2000.....a must go sale!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

looks like a great day for the park????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 5 2006, 08:39 AM~4979659
> *looks like a great day for the park????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 5 2006, 08:39 AM~4979659
> *looks like a great day for the park????
> *


sure is.. 2 bad no one ever shows up....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up dena?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 12:24 PM~4979990
> *what up dena?
> *


wassup ... what's going down today? I'm ready to cruise :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ready to cruise in what, your galant


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 12:38 PM~4980055
> *ready to cruise in what, your galant
> *


wouldn't you like to know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2006, 10:43 AM~4980073
> *wouldn't you like to know
> *


not really


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 12:50 PM~4980097
> *not really
> *


then don't ask :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Brian - let's cruise foo! Where? Richmond?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you 2 cadillacs can follow behind me. you know 2nd and 3rd place


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 12:56 PM~4980126
> *you 2 cadillacs can follow behind me. you know 2nd and 3rd place
> *


we'll follow behind you just in case it starts raining ... you might need some help putting your top up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 12:56 PM~4980126
> *you 2 cadillacs can follow behind me. you know 2nd and 3rd place
> *


Ken have you ever even placed at a LRM show??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2006, 11:02 AM~4980168
> *we'll follow behind you just in case it starts raining ... you might need some help putting your top up
> *


oh you must not have heard that little problem was fixed yesterday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2006, 11:04 AM~4980180
> *Ken have you ever even placed at a LRM show??
> *


ive never entered a show and did not place


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2006, 12:04 PM~4980180
> *Ken have you ever even placed at a LRM show??
> *


i think he took first in dallas :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 11:06 AM~4980188
> *i think he took first in dallas :0
> *


3 times if i remember correctly.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 01:05 PM~4980182
> *oh you must not have heard that little problem was fixed yesterday
> *


its about time...... :uh: Have you ever placed at an out of state show????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

alright ... so where we cruisin' at or what?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2006, 11:07 AM~4980195
> *its about time...... :uh: Have you ever placed at an out of state show????
> *


no bitch i dont have to drive to michigan to fulfill my desire to win :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2006, 01:07 PM~4980195
> *its about time...... :uh: Have you ever placed at an out of state show????
> *


wassup Brian ... you gonna take that black lac out on the streets of H*town today?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 5 2006, 01:11 PM~4980213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be done in a few hours  you wanna come by???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2006, 11:15 AM~4980246
> *dont forget Vegas......
> 
> 
> *


baller im not on that level yet.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 01:17 PM~4980253
> *baller im not on that level yet.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

good morning!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2006, 01:15 PM~4980246
> *dont forget Vegas......
> 
> it will be done in a few hours   you wanna come by???
> *


hell yeah! I'll swing by ... I'm going to be rollin' too ... wait till you see :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2006, 11:20 AM~4980272
> *hell yeah!  I'll swing by ... I'm going to be rollin' too ... wait till you see  :0
> *


so you finally gonna drive your car huh, its only about 2 years past when you said it the first time


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 01:26 PM~4980296
> *so you finally gonna drive your car huh, its only about 2 years past when you said it the first time
> *


see how you keep tabs


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Brian ... I'll hit you up on your cell as soon as I finish mounting my wheels


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2006, 01:27 PM~4980303
> *see how you keep tabs
> *


He cant seem to get off your nutts! :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2006, 12:29 PM~4980321
> * off your nutts! :0
> *


why you gonna call her out like that, thats just wrong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 01:31 PM~4980330
> *why you gonna call her out like that, thats just wrong :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It was a figure of speech Frito!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2006, 11:29 AM~4980321
> *He cant seem to get off your nutts! :0
> *


hers hang lower than yours :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

anybody goin to the park???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yes yes park it is.....a little birdie told me a purple lac is showing up to the park.......but we all know how that goes lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 4 2006, 09:11 PM~4977875
> *that ***** dont call anybody :uh:  even though i called him twice today.....
> hey did you get fired fool?  i did :biggrin:
> *



joblessimpalastyle what happen foo?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 5 2006, 01:37 PM~4980644
> *yes yes park it is.....a little birdie told me a purple lac is showing up to the park.......but we all know how that goes lol
> *


DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE

:0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 5 2006, 01:15 PM~4980863
> *DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE
> 
> :0
> *


dam


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

LAST ONE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

setup pics......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 5 2006, 02:52 PM~4981023
> *LAST ONE.
> *


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 5 2006, 02:50 PM~4981016
> *
> *



I love that car :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena the paint on the lac looks nice. i know what i gotta do now


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 05:02 PM~4981593
> *dena the paint on the lac looks nice. i know what i gotta do now
> *


 :0 Oh my did Lonestar just give Dena props


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 5 2006, 01:15 PM~4980863
> *DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 5 2006, 07:25 PM~4982742
> *:0 Oh my did Lonestar just give Dena props
> *


the car looks nice, even though looks like a 4 year old did all the squigglies along the side of the car, jk. its nice even tho its a caddy...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: impalastyle
:scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 09:27 PM~4983047
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: impalastyle
> :scrutinize:
> *



:biggrin: 

you know i dont gotta go to bed early now foo




and hell musta froze over, cus kenny gave dena props :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 5 2006, 03:52 PM~4981023
> *LAST ONE.
> *


Good meetin you guys today


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 5 2006, 03:42 AM~4979182
> *:barf:
> *


it figures you always throwin up ;-)


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

whos off tomorrow?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 10:18 PM~4983297
> *sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> whos off tomorrow?
> *


not me, back to the grind :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 09:19 PM~4983304
> *not me, back to the grind :uh:
> *


how many days in a row, just 5 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 10:21 PM~4983312
> *how many days in a row, just 5  :uh:
> *


maybe 4


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i gotta find somethin to do


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 10:21 PM~4983318
> *  i gotta find somethin to do
> *


get to work on the car non stop, like a full time job


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up pat u quit or wut


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 11:18 PM~4983297
> *sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> whos off tomorrow?
> *


I'll be home by noon everyday  Come over asshole!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wish i could cash out like brian is gonna do


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 10:22 PM~4983329
> *what up pat u quit or wut
> *



nah, got fired ***** behind some bs :uh: 




> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 10:22 PM
> QUOTE(impalastyle @ Mar 5 2006, 11:18 PM)
> I'll be home by noon everyday  Come over asshole!! *


call me when you get off foo :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 10:22 PM~4983321
> *get to work on the car non stop, like a full time job
> *



i was plannin on that too, and finish some projects around the house i started and havent finished


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said he got fired.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry: Damn. No more Pat Cochran at Law.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 5 2006, 10:41 PM~4983426
> *:angry: Damn.  No more Pat Cochran at Law.
> *



i aint sweatin it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 11:24 PM~4983339
> *
> call me when you get off foo :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you know i got time to chill now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 11:47 PM~4983476
> *you know i got time to chill now
> *


must be nice!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 10:47 PM~4983476
> *you know i got time to chill now
> *


you got time to paint them walls


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 10:49 PM~4983500
> *you got time to paint them walls
> *



ass :uh: 







:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 09:42 PM~4983434
> *i aint sweatin it
> *


since u jobless... cum help me paint my bike.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 09:51 PM~4983525
> *ass :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


let me tag ur walls up.. i feel like painting...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2006, 10:54 PM~4983547
> *let me tag ur walls up.. i feel like painting...
> *



ha, no shit?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 09:55 PM~4983557
> *ha, no shit?
> *


yea.. heres my homeboy wall i did....says da lab....its better than a al white/brownish/dirty lookin wall
[attachmentid=487759]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey pat, why dont u put this on your garage wall.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 11:01 PM~4983617
> *hey pat, why dont u put this on your garage wall.
> *




ur a fuckn queer, is that the mural on the trunk of the impala?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 10:02 PM~4983625
> *ur a fuckn queer, is that the mural on the trunk of the impala?
> *


yea brian asked me to sketch something up so he can get some work done to the lac before the japs buy it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall wild


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

[attachmentid=487781]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice mural...dena wuld like dat.lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2006, 11:00 PM~4983609
> *yea.. heres my homeboy wall i did....says da lab....its better than a al white/brownish/dirty lookin wall
> [attachmentid=487759]
> *



yea no shit, if you get bored come hook it up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 10:10 PM~4983699
> *yea no shit, if you get bored come hook it up
> *


what u want it to say.... what colors.. gotta see what colors i got laying around...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2006, 11:15 PM~4983736
> *what u want it to say.... what colors.. gotta see what colors i got laying around...
> *



i'll have to think on that..cus i dont know wut??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 09:21 PM~4983318
> *  i gotta find somethin to do
> *



what happen foo? u get fired on your day off?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 5 2006, 11:17 PM~4983752
> *what happen foo? u get fired on your day off?
> *



yea, for stealin boxes :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck a job, pat u want to go jump your old boss i got your back


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 11:22 PM~4983804
> *fuck a job, pat u want to go jump your old boss i got your back
> *



fa sho, we'll get the one that lives in river oaks :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 11:22 PM~4983804
> *fuck a job, pat u want to go jump your old boss i got your back
> *


***** please..............i'm going to bed, i need my job....i can't ball like yall


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ball? u got me cornfused with brian and kenny


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 10:17 PM~4983748
> *i'll have to think on that..cus i dont know wut??
> *


let me know.. put.. i love lonestar......in big pink letters....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

later suckas, i gotta lot to do tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

went to the park............ ghost town
boilers house.........house work
beto's house......installed a 15in tv and dvd in the expo more gas hopping on the freeway good day today


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 5 2006, 11:43 PM~4983967
> *went to the park............ ghost town
> boilers house.........house work
> beto's house......installed a 15in tv and dvd in the expo more gas hopping on the freeway good day today
> *


SHOULDA CALLED ME UP WE COULDA TAKEN THE COUPES OUT FOR A CRUISE.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WOW


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

where da pics of the park...???


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

i seen some rides from out there it's tyght work. spoke to some guy from latin image.

http://www.enchanteddreamz.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 12:01 AM~4983617
> *hey pat, why dont u put this on your garage wall.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 6 2006, 12:09 AM~4983687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 6 2006, 09:33 AM~4985121
> *:biggrin:
> *


you never called.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2006, 09:36 AM~4985129
> *you never called.
> *



Told you I wouldnt remember....



:biggrin: 

Did you remember to get it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 6 2006, 09:59 AM~4985196
> *Told you I wouldnt remember....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i told you i wouldn't remember :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

great!!! :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 6 2006, 10:02 AM~4985209
> *great!!! :ugh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BUENOS DIAS HOUSTONE...!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 4 2006, 09:13 PM~4977583
> *let me know where ... I got some homies here from Dallas ... we're ready to cruise  :biggrin: hit me up on my cell
> *


 :0 ooohhhh dayum. that fkin sucks. everytime they come down i always miss them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 4 2006, 10:13 PM~4977583
> *let me know where ... I got some homies here from Dallas ... we're ready to cruise  :biggrin: hit me up on my cell
> *




so how was the cruise??? any pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day.

*h-town team 84 caddy(27)*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy bday.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

YOUNGIN'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 5 2006, 03:52 PM~4981023
> *LAST ONE.
> *


next time bring JosieP


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 6 2006, 12:02 PM~4985981
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


el Mr. A is in town.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 5 2006, 04:58 PM~4981321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we didn't hit up the park ... we went to visit Brian and then hit up the Tejano Roundup at Azteca Park ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 5 2006, 01:52 PM~4981023
> *LAST ONE.
> *


  ..looks real good


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

If anybody knows of anyone selling puppies let me know... Im looking for a boxer puppy...

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 6 2006, 01:02 PM~4986443
> * ..looks real good
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 6 2006, 01:02 PM~4986443
> * ..looks real good
> *


thanks Goofy  and thanks for hookin' it up with the adaptors :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 6 2006, 01:05 PM~4986462
> *thanks Goofy  and thanks for hookin' it up with the adaptors :thumbsup:
> *


clear out your inbox yo


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2006, 01:06 PM~4986470
> *clear out your inbox yo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 6 2006, 11:05 AM~4986462
> *thanks Goofy  and thanks for hookin' it up with the adaptors :thumbsup:
> *


no problem......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 6 2006, 01:13 PM~4986533
> *:biggrin:
> *


THAT RIDE LOOKS REAL NICE, GOOD WORK!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I went to brain on sat that boy got so much shit for caddys he realy is the caddy king I'm a work in rhe restroom taking a shit and using the net on my phone best 350 I ever spent


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

is there a club called juiced in h-town


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 6 2006, 12:24 PM~4987028
> *is there a club called juiced in h-town
> *


yup


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know about the Spring Tech Fest March 25, It's a BBQ - Cookoff, Entertainment and games for the kids. This is my first year involved with the college on this project and looking to make this a bigger event each year. Judging will be based on the same point system as lowrider shows 3 best of plaque awards and Participation Certificates will be awarded aswell. $5 off each entry with 5 club entries or more. Setup will be for 8am-1pm judging begins at 2pm Every entry will receive half off 2 BBQ plates. If anyone has any questions please feel free to call me 281.618.7126 I'll place a map to the college aswell.
[attachmentid=488431]


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2006, 01:29 PM~4987073
> *yup
> *


do you know who is the president of that club


----------



## ChucDeVille (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChucDeVille_@Mar 6 2006, 12:30 PM~4987080
> *Just wanted to let everyone know about the Spring Tech Fest March 25, It's a BBQ - Cookoff, Entertainment and games for the kids. This is my first year involved with the college on this project and looking to make this a bigger event each year. Judging will be based on the same point system as lowrider shows 3 best of plaque awards and Participation Certificates will be awarded aswell. $5 off each entry with 5 club entries or more. Setup will be for 8am-1pm judging begins at 2pm Every entry will receive half off 2 BBQ plates. If anyone has any questions please feel free to call me 281.618.7126 I'll place a map to the college aswell.
> [attachmentid=488431]
> *


here is the Map, Also we have space for a hop but not prize money but if anyone wants to hop or dance we can section off an area for that 

Chuca[attachmentid=488500]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 6 2006, 12:38 PM~4987152
> *do you know who is  the president of that club
> *


nope


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 6 2006, 01:38 PM~4987152
> *do you know who is  the president of that club
> *


i don't know who the prez is but i do know who the founder is...can i ask why you looking for them?


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 6 2006, 03:04 PM~4987788
> *i don't know who the prez is but i do know who the founder is...can i ask why you looking for them?
> *


i know a guy that lives here know that used to work for the president of that club


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 6 2006, 04:17 PM~4988375
> *i know a guy that lives here know that used to work for the president of that club
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2006, 05:34 PM~4988902
> *:uh:
> *


why you looking at the sky homie :uh: 























:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 6 2006, 10:51 AM~4986347
> *
> yeah, you gotta keep trying to get on my level
> 
> *


dont matter how much paint and gold leaf you put on that bucket its still a burple cadillac on cheap wheels and mine is a 64 rag on daytons


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

...be there or be square...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

...be there or be square...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 07:46 PM~4989450
> *dont matter how much paint and gold leaf you put on that bucket its still a burple cadillac on cheap wheels and mine is a 64 rag on daytons
> *


you are the biggest jackass :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 07:40 PM~4990431
> *you are the biggest jackass :uh:
> *


youre the 2nd biggest


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 09:43 PM~4990441
> *youre the 2nd biggest
> *


A big headed JackAss!!! :uh: 






































































:biggrin: sucka!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 07:45 PM~4990457
> *A big headed JackAss!!! :uh:
> :biggrin: sucka!!
> *


what else you do to that bucket, rattle can the steering wheel


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 6 2006, 03:17 PM~4988375
> *i know a guy that lives here know that used to work for the president of that club
> *



current prez is eric 
old prez and founder is edward


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 08:47 PM~4990478
> *what else you do to that bucket, rattle can the steering wheel
> *




:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 6 2006, 09:18 PM~4990648
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 6 2006, 09:19 PM~4990655
> *:uh:
> *




:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up pat, frito, dave u too


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wut up foo whas crackin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i think dave takin a shit??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u find a job?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 09:36 PM~4990763
> *u find a job?
> *


that ***** rich, he said fuck a job


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

then whats your secret pat how can i get rich


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 09:47 PM~4990478
> *what else you do to that bucket, rattle can the steering wheel
> *


11k bucket  :cheesy: 


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 09:06 PM~4990952
> *11k bucket   :cheesy:
> :uh:
> *


11k thats it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 10:06 PM~4990952
> *11k bucket   :cheesy:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 11:08 PM~4990962
> *11k thats it
> *


paid $650 for the car sold the grille it came with for $300 so i own the car for $350! did everything but the paint my self... You do the math chump!! Car has 70800 og miles


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 09:11 PM~4990990
> *paid $650 for the car sold the grille it came with for $300 so i own the car for $350! did everything but the paint my self... You do the math chump!!  Car has 70800 og miles
> *


yea that sound about like me cept im on a bigger scale. so you do the math chump


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 11:12 PM~4991002
> *yea that sound about like me cept im on a bigger scale. so you do the math chump
> *


i bet you are used dayton loadstar :cheesy:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 6 2006, 08:55 PM~4990494
> *current prez is eric
> old prez and founder is edward
> *


the guy he worked for name was zeferino


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 09:13 PM~4991017
> *i bet you are used dayton loadstar :cheesy:
> *



hey liv4japs how many lifted cars have u owned


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 6 2006, 10:14 PM~4991024
> *the guy he worked for name was zeferino
> *


that was a member, but i think he was prez. at one time for a short time....but he owns a shop called JuiceD Customs


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 11:16 PM~4991040
> *hey liv4japs how many lifted cars have u owned
> *


Loadstars ragged top 64......

Paint= new 
Top= not new
Motor= old
juice= If thats what you call a nice set up
Interior= old
Body mods= what body mods?
Continental kit....... where???

My 82 LeCab.......

Paint= custom with gold leaf by Angelo (not Macco)
Top= New custom E&G diamond stafast cloth
Motor= 36k miles with chrome 
Juice= cars too nice to ruin
Interior= all new updated 92 LEATHER pillow tops
Body mods= full 92' update, clip and side panels.
Continental kit= new

Want me to go on??? 

Oh I forgot this will be my 4th fully updated coupe im working on


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 6 2006, 10:18 PM~4991064
> *that was a member, but i think he was prez. at one time for a short time....but he owns a shop called JuiceD Customs
> *


yeah he told me that was the name of the shop he worked at


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 09:28 PM~4991092
> *Loadstars ragged top 64......
> 
> Paint= new
> ...


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian putting used car parts that you found at rondells pick a part in acres homes doesnt constitute "new"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 11:30 PM~4991110
> *brian putting used car parts that you found at rondells pick a part in acres homes doesnt constitute "new"
> *


new means new fuck wad!! nos Head lamps, corner lamps, tail lights, bumper ends, bumper moldings, carpet, top, gold emblems, continental kit...... Want me to continue???  

I have a file of receipts to prove it too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian im a little confused. is this the guy you bought your wheels from, or the one your selling the black coupe to???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 11:38 PM~4991166
> *brian im a little confused. is this the guy you bought your wheels from, or the one your selling the black coupe to???
> 
> 
> ...


I bought my daytons new in 1996 :0 or do you mean the blue spokes?? Those i got for free when i installed a 92 cadillac dash in cali


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 10:58 PM~4991248
> *I bought my daytons new in 1996 :0  or do you mean the blue spokes?? Those i got for free when i installed a 92 cadillac dash in cali
> *


big ballin with the big dogs slanging lecabs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this guy refers to them as "blue spokes" empty your pm box boneville boy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2006, 12:02 AM~4991296
> *this guy refers to them as "blue spokes" empty your pm box boneville boy
> *


powder coated to match the paint... barrels made in usa. spokes made in mexico maybe or china?? LoL!! wheels were built in LA. new in the box and free to me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

How much did you pay for those blk spoke china's kenny??? did i mention mine were free :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 10:08 PM~4991345
> *How much did you pay for those blk spoke china's kenny??? did i mention mine were free :biggrin:
> *


wanna say it was 4 bills shipped. i guess you can say those 400 dollar wheels cost more than your $350 buckets


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2006, 12:10 AM~4991362
> *wanna say it was 4 bills shipped.  i guess you can say those 400 dollar wheels cost more than your $350 buckets
> *


true but you sold them for less that 4 bills and my bucket.... well you know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2006, 10:21 PM~4991432
> *true but you sold them for less that 4 bills and my bucket.... well you know
> *


ok brian we all know your a cadillac hustlin individual :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2006, 12:43 AM~4983967
> *went to the park............ ghost town
> boilers house.........house work
> beto's house......installed a 15in tv and dvd in the expo more gas hopping on the freeway good day today
> *




aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh im in trouble??????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 7 2006, 12:47 AM~4991601
> *aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh im in trouble??????
> *


and why is that???? hey when you comming down here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 6 2006, 06:53 PM~4989037
> *why you looking at the sky homie :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


to see if it's falling :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 7 2006, 10:24 AM~4993245
> *:barf:
> *


Sick Life


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2006, 10:29 AM~4993266
> *Sick Life
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone remember this?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2006, 10:06 AM~4993424
> *Anyone remember this?
> *


SUP LATIN.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2006, 10:38 PM~4991166
> *brian im a little confused. is this the guy you bought your wheels from, or the one your selling the black coupe to???
> 
> 
> ...





LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was a good one.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:03 PM~4993771
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that was a good one.....
> *


You shouldnt be laughing! Isnt that guy related to you :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Some pics from that jr high car show.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hollywood & his sister


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Los homies


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 11:08 AM~4993802
> *You shouldnt be laughing! Isnt that guy related to you :0
> *



:uh: 

u workin on the lac today?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:28 PM~4993907
> *:uh:
> 
> u workin on the lac today?
> *


ya, doing a oil change.... its pretty much done.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 11:37 AM~4993956
> *ya, doing a oil change.... its pretty much done.
> *



you gonna be home mr. broke phone


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:38 PM~4993979
> *you gonna be home mr. broke phone
> *


ya, by one o'clock... I'll have my new phone when the ups guy comes today :cheesy: I get off in 20 mins


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 11:40 AM~4993997
> *ya, by one o'clock... I'll have my new phone when the ups guy comes today :cheesy:
> *




baller.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:40 PM~4994001
> *baller.
> *


You stoppin by?? If so bring LoadStar so he can see how a real car should be built!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 11:42 AM~4994014
> *You stoppin by?? If so bring LoadStar so he can see how a real car should be built!
> *



sure, i'll stop by, but your undercover lover loadstar is workin hard cus he has a job


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:43 PM~4994019
> *sure, i'll stop by, but your undercover lover loadstar is workin hard cus he has a job
> *


i have a job and so do you its called "chillin"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 11:44 AM~4994022
> *i have a job and so do you its called "chillin"
> *



 

now if i could get paid doin it.........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:44 PM~4994029
> *
> 
> now if i could get paid doin it.........
> *


we'er not stupid...... we all know PattyCakes is getting paid :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 11:45 AM~4994036
> *we'er not stupid...... we all know PattyCakes is getting paid :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 


old habits die hard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:44 PM~4994029
> *
> 
> now if i could get paid doin it.........
> *


What did you get fired for son?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:46 PM~4994040
> *:biggrin:
> old habits die hard
> *


  






 










 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2006, 12:47 PM~4994046
> *What did you get fired for son?
> *


your crank calls


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 11:48 AM~4994055
> *your crank calls
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 11:47 AM
> 
> What did you get fired for son? *



you cant steal overtime and not have tits in that office :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:51 PM~4994072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you cant steal overtime and not have tits in that office  :uh:
> *


did you atleast rat her out??? Or do you think she'll hang herself now that your not there to do all her work??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:51 PM~4994072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you cant steal overtime and not have tits in that office  :uh:
> *


??? someone caught you stealing time? lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 11:53 AM~4994085
> *did you atleast rat her out???  Or do you think she'll hang herself now that your not there to do all her work??
> *



nah, not worth the effort. and they'll give all my work to the receptionist. homechic will never get fired from that place.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2006, 11:54 AM~4994090
> *???  someone caught you stealing time?  lol
> *



call me later loco


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 12:55 PM~4994097
> *call me later loco
> *


OK, got to upload pics on my project topic


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2006, 09:52 PM~4983126
> *Good meetin you guys today
> *


 HAVE YOU FINISHED THE LAC YET?

MY HOMEBOY ALREADY INSTALLED THE DASH PAD. ............THAT ***** COULDNT WAIT TO GET HOME.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2006, 01:17 PM~4986973
> *I went to brain on sat that boy got so much shit for caddys he realy is the caddy king
> *


 :roflmao: HE SAID IT LOOKED LIKE A CADDI BLEW UP IN HIS GARAGE. ......HE HAS ALOT OF HARD TO FIND PARTS TOO.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 7 2006, 01:51 PM~4994451
> *:roflmao: HE SAID IT LOOKED LIKE A CADDI BLEW UP IN HIS GARAGE. ......HE HAS ALOT OF HARD TO FIND PARTS TOO.
> *


que onda tony? you make it back? sending pics from sunday (email)


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2006, 01:23 PM~4994712
> *que onda tony?  you make it back?  sending pics from sunday (email)
> *


YEA. BUT WE GOT FUCKED WITH BY THE STATE TROOPERS..........HAD US HEMMED UP FOR AN HOUR AND A HALF. ..........THEY BROUGHT THE DOG OUT & EVERYTHING. BUT BESIDES THAT, I HAD A GOOD TIME.  Liv4Lacs WAS COOL PEEPS TOO  ........... THOSE PICS CAME OUT GOOD. I THOUGHT THEY WERE GOING TO COME OUT KINDA BLURRY........I FORGOT MY CAMERA, BUT ILL EMAIL YOU THE ONES I TOOK TOMORROW.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 7 2006, 02:44 PM~4994876
> *YEA. BUT WE GOT FUCKED WITH BY THE STATE TROOPERS..........HAD US HEMMED UP FOR AN HOUR AND A HALF. ..........THEY BROUGHT THE DOG OUT & EVERYTHING.  BUT BESIDES THAT, I HAD A GOOD TIME.   Liv4Lacs WAS COOL PEEPS TOO   ........... THOSE PICS CAME OUT GOOD. I THOUGHT THEY WERE GOING TO COME OUT KINDA BLURRY........I FORGOT MY CAMERA, BUT ILL EMAIL YOU THE ONES I TOOK TOMORROW.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 6 2006, 08:30 PM~4990718
> *i think dave takin a shit??
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 6 2006, 09:14 PM~4991024
> *the guy he worked for name was zeferino
> *



zefe for short  is it carlitos?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG HOMIES


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 7 2006, 09:37 PM~4997739
> *zefe for short   is it carlitos?
> *


I WAS OVER THERE YESTERDAY HE SAID FOR ME TO TELL YAll THAT HE STILL DOING SWITCHEZ AND HE AINT OUT THE GAME HE JUST ON VACATION.I HAD TO DROP OFF THE LAC SO THEY CAN START ON IT AND GET IT DONE I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT ITS GOING TO LOOK LIKE AFTER ITS PAINTED AND THE WHEELS ARE IMA GO AHEAD AND GO WITH THE SNOOP MURALS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 7 2006, 01:42 PM~4994376
> * HAVE YOU FINISHED THE LAC YET?
> 
> MY HOMEBOY ALREADY INSTALLED THE DASH PAD. ............THAT ***** COULDNT WAIT TO GET HOME.
> *


Just about, car is leaving on friday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

LOL!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hey PattyCakes, this is the pic i took with my new phone


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 09:24 PM~4998003
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ballin outta control yo takin daytons to be built in l.a., makin a pile a g's on the lac, goin on a cross country pimpfest.........

whats the secret mayne?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 7 2006, 10:46 PM~4998164
> *ballin outta control yo takin daytons to be built in l.a., makin a pile a g's on the lac, goin on a cross country pimpfest.........
> 
> whats the secret mayne?
> *


ride with me and ill show you....... :cheesy: Its not like you have a job to show up for


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what are the 72s going on brian


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2006, 11:47 PM~4998479
> *what are the 72s going on brian
> *


dunno yet :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

LOOK IT'S LEROY N SKID! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LEROY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

is there anything going on Thursday?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 10:14 PM~4997945
> *Just about, car is leaving on friday
> *


HEY BRIAN IMA GO SEE IT TODAY AFTER WORK, AND TAKE SUM MO PICS OF IT WITH MY NEW PHONE. I MIGHT BRING THE CAPRICE AND U CAN RIDE WITH ME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2006, 10:24 PM~4998003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You dropped the Nokia 6620?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Royal Touch Easter Picnic and Barbecue
Sunday April 9th
Bryan, TX - Sue Haswell Park – Large Pavilion
Starts at noon
Food, games and Easter Egg Hunt
Bring your family and friends!!!
For directions call:979-574-9403


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 8 2006, 07:06 AM~5000115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the 6682 now... Its ten time better


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 8 2006, 10:02 AM~5000662
> *Call b4 you come by... I may not be there, I have a million things to do b4 i leave.
> 
> Got the 6682 now... Its ten time better
> *


How much do they go for? you should have asked me to get my primo to do the employee discount.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2006, 10:04 AM~5000679
> *How much do they go for?  you should have asked me to get my primo to do the employee discount.
> *


call me and i'll tell you.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 8 2006, 12:47 AM~4999558
> *LOOK IT'S LEROY N SKID!  :biggrin:
> *


ight fucker... dont make me go put sum spinning hub caps on your home fool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 8 2006, 10:05 AM~5000690
> *call me and i'll tell you.. :biggrin:
> *


I took these last night while reminiscing on the old school. :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2006, 10:10 AM~5000727
> *I took these last night while reminiscing on the old school.  :tears:
> *



Beat Street, the king of the Street...


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

RAMO!!!.... RAMO....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spitz sucked...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 8 2006, 07:31 AM~5000469
> *Royal Touch Easter Picnic and Barbecue
> Sunday April 9th
> Bryan, TX - Sue Haswell Park – Large Pavilion
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 8 2006, 10:19 AM~5000774
> *RAMO!!!.... RAMO....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Spitz sucked...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey latin, i got your voicemail, did it get you?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2006, 08:10 AM~5000727
> *I took these last night while reminiscing on the old school.  :tears:
> *


those are the shit.. what u know about the perfect beats latin....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2006, 11:35 AM~5001178
> *those are the shit.. what u know about the perfect beats latin....
> *


Been in the hip hop since you were in diapers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 8 2006, 11:22 AM~5001100
> *hey latin, i got your voicemail, did it get you?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

que onda pee-toofs


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 8 2006, 10:18 AM~5001472
> *que onda pee-toofs
> *


sup noe ... what cha doin here... lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2006, 10:16 AM~5001462
> *Been in the hip hop since you were in diapers
> *


thats because your ass is old.... loli been break dancing since i was in diapers....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2006, 12:15 PM~5001911
> *thats because your ass is old.... loli been break dancing since i was in diapers....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2006, 01:15 PM~5001911
> *thats because your ass is old.... loli been break dancing since i was in diapers....
> *


:biggrin:  
I can't breakdance anymore, might affect my arthritis


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 8 2006, 02:04 PM~5002287
> *.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2006, 01:37 PM~5002864
> *:uh:
> *


ouch.... damn them sum big ass draws.. reminds me of honeys... lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2006, 11:49 AM~5002172
> *:biggrin:
> I can't breakdance anymore, might affect my arthritis
> *


 :biggrin: .... arthritis where...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2006, 03:41 PM~5002889
> *ouch.... damn them honeys... lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2006, 03:37 PM~5002864
> *:uh:
> *



yous crazy...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

honeys gunna kill me for that


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2006, 02:41 PM~5002889
> *ouch.... damn them sum big ass draws.. reminds me of honeys... lol
> *


 :0 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey mine arent THAT big!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 8 2006, 05:48 PM~5003725
> *:0 :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey mine arent THAT big!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


boo'chit. lol


j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup big homies


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2006, 06:41 PM~5005038
> *
> *


que onda guey


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2006, 08:41 PM~5005479
> *que onda guey
> *


bored


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2006, 07:44 PM~5005516
> *bored
> *


has your adex's came in yet im ready to get busy on the LS and show slimonthebumber whats up :0 :0 :0


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

some memories...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

LOOKING FOR POTENTIAL MEMBERS FOR A H-TOWN CHAPTER SERIOUS RIDERS ONLY NEED APPLY.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 8 2006, 10:12 PM~5006135
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 8 2006, 10:12 PM~5006135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2006, 10:05 PM~5005657
> *has your adex's came in yet im ready to get busy on the LS and show slimonthebumber whats up  :0  :0  :0
> *


I got one of those adex dumps and I don't see the diffrence between that and the italian dump but that click when you open it. so I spent money on other parts in my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

LIV4LACS LOOK!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 9 2006, 07:34 AM~5008110
> *LIV4LACS  LOOK!
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 9 2006, 05:23 AM~5008092
> *I got one of those adex dumps and I don't see the diffrence between that and the italian dump but that click when you open it. so I spent money on other parts in my trunk :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 9 2006, 07:34 AM~5008110
> *LIV4LACS  LOOK!
> *


CUTTER CAR


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2006, 07:08 AM~5008274
> *CUTTER CAR
> *


yes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2006, 09:10 AM~5008281
> *yes
> *


Often Immitated, never duplicated. Brian is the shit! :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2006, 05:45 PM~5004252
> *boo'chit.  lol
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey hny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2006, 08:17 AM~5008299
> *hey hny
> *


hello.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BRIAN WHERE U AT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2006, 09:13 AM~5008286
> *Often Immitated, never duplicated. Brian is the shit! :around:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 9 2006, 09:16 AM~5008899
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mrouija (28)

happy b'day.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=3343


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 9 2006, 11:05 AM~5009532
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT YOU SMILING ABOUT. SELL ME THE CUTTY 2500 CASH TODAY.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WELL??? I PROMISE I WONT TEAR IT UP


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*QUE ROLLA HOUSTONE..!!*


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

does any know where to get some suicide brakets for car doors


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 9 2006, 04:38 PM~5012250
> *does any know where to get some suicide brakets for car doors
> *


www.suicidedoors.com

:dunno:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey switches when you get online call me so that i can get on i need to talk to you about something !!! 


hi everyone ;-) !!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup beeches


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks whos back


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

well i haven't had a desk to sit at and fuck off with foo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 9 2006, 08:05 PM~5013768
> *well i haven't had a desk to sit at and fuck off with foo
> *


what kind of switch are you hitting cuz i got a cheeseburger


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2006, 09:12 PM~5013813
> *what kind of switch are you hitting cuz i got a cheeseburger
> *



you call it foo, hold the lettuce tomato and onion por favor


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 9 2006, 09:05 PM~5013768
> *well i haven't had a desk to sit at and fuck off with foo
> *


where are the pics of the progress


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you mean the progress at the unemployment line? :roflmao: 


no real progress. the car is a bare shell, all glass and trim out. i been out enjoyin the weather since i dont have to sit in an office anymore.

i might mess with the car tomorrow...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 9 2006, 10:17 PM~5013846
> *you mean the progress at the unemployment line? :roflmao:
> no real progress.  the car is a bare shell, all glass and trim out.  i been out enjoyin the weather since i dont have to sit in an office anymore.
> 
> ...


Car is done man...... I'll almost be in new mexico by this time tomorrow  You gonna stop by after work tomorrow...... LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 9 2006, 09:45 PM~5013970
> *Car is done man...... I'll almost be in new mexico by this time tomorrow  You gonna stop by after work tomorrow...... LOL!! :biggrin:
> *



cool...it looks good foo'. baller trip across the country :0 

sure, i'll stop by as soon as i get off work :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 9 2006, 10:46 PM~5013982
> *cool...it looks good foo'.  baller trip across the country :0
> 
> sure, i'll stop by as soon as i get off work :uh:
> *


Ill be leaving tomorrow night so if you wanna stop by let me know. I loaded my 72's in the trunk today  I'll be packin the trunk with more goodies :biggrin: I guess I'll be in NM. by Sat sometime........ You sure you dont wanna go with?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 9 2006, 08:52 PM~5014023
> *Ill be leaving tomorrow night so if you wanna stop by let me know. I loaded my 72's in the trunk today  I'll be packin the trunk with more goodies :biggrin: I guess I'll be in NM. by Sat sometime........ You sure you dont wanna go with?
> *


hope youre getting those 72s colored to match the lecab...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 9 2006, 09:52 PM~5014023
> *Ill be leaving tomorrow night so if you wanna stop by let me know. I loaded my 72's in the trunk today  I'll be packin the trunk with more goodies :biggrin: I guess I'll be in NM. by Sat sometime........ You sure you dont wanna go with?
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since banks said u cant have no more funk get in whre u fit in punk


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

MY HUBBY SAYS WUT IT DEW H-TOWN


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn man... i feel let down. I just came from crusin around west Houston ALLLL day.. and and i did not spot ONE lowrider.. 

damn.. i know i came on the wrong day, but i waz checking out this apt that i am prolly going to be moving into. 

When and where do yall do ya thang?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Mar 10 2006, 12:59 AM~5015260
> *Damn man...  i feel let down.  I just came from crusin around west  Houston  ALLLL day..  and and i did not spot ONE lowrider..
> 
> damn..  i know i came on the wrong day, but i waz checking out this apt that i am prolly going to be moving into.
> ...


Sundays's at the the park homie, still working on a Saturday night cruise


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

THE TEXAS ''I.L.C'' 'INDEPENDANT LOWRIDER CONFEDERATION'' WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ALL TEXAS RIDERS TO JOIN US AS WE TRY TO MAINTAIN TEXAS UNITY ALONG WITH SHOW PROMOTERS AND INDIVIDUAL RIDERS. ..RUBEN BALDERAS,(ILC ORGANIZER & ''TEXAS MADE'' CC PRES.)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Buenos dias. DJ Shortdog on the Golden 1200's :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 9 2006, 10:17 PM~5013846
> *you mean the progress at the unemployment line? :roflmao:
> no real progress.  the car is a bare shell, all glass and trim out.  i been out enjoyin the weather since i dont have to sit in an office anymore.
> 
> ...


don't forget about the mustang fool. i'm ready for it. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 10 2006, 02:12 AM~5015344
> *Sundays's at the the park homie, still working on a Saturday night cruise
> *


What happened to the VatoZone thing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup homies I'm here at work in this boring ass meeting wish I was in da caprice on da freeway lookin at da sky and holdin on for dear life


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

The homie Julio? whatttttttttttttttt up man! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2006, 08:33 AM~5017333
> *asshole
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 10 2006, 09:41 AM~5017354
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I have that same laptop!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2006, 09:33 AM~5017333
> *asshole
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

somebody save meeeeeeee awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

My new Puppy... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2006, 09:33 AM~5017333
> *asshole
> *


you don't want to buy it? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

he says hes got 2500 for mine!!

Its about to get juiced next week!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 10:47 AM~5017670
> *he says hes got 2500 for mine!!
> 
> Its about to get juiced next week!! :biggrin:
> *


i've debated to sell my regal a few times. luckily i haven't.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 09:18 AM~5017542
> *My new Puppy...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





did you get the puppy from Anthony?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 10 2006, 11:07 AM~5017787
> *did you get the puppy from Anthony?
> *



No, found one real close by, for a good price too.
thanks for the help though!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 10:09 AM~5017796
> *No, found one real close by, for a good price too.
> thanks for the help though!
> *



You're welcome, I sent michael a picure of your puppy, Anthony's were pretty much the same color.....congrats.....he's a cutie!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

its almost over free food beer and all the sexy ladies u can eat,drink,and want


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Mar 10 2006, 12:59 AM~5015260
> *Damn man...  i feel let down.  I just came from crusin around west  Houston  ALLLL day..  and and i did not spot ONE lowrider..
> 
> damn..  i know i came on the wrong day, but i waz checking out this apt that i am prolly going to be moving into.
> ...




you didnt know about the lowriding scene in houston?? i thought you knew that shit was off the hook :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 09:18 AM~5017542
> *My new Puppy...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


too cute!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 10 2006, 11:16 AM~5017840
> *FUCKER! ............YOU GOT ME.  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: 

send the pics already dot com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 10 2006, 10:16 AM~5017840
> *FUCKER! ............YOU GOT ME.  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 10 2006, 12:02 PM~5018119
> *you didnt know about the lowriding scene in houston??  i thought you knew that shit was off the hook :uh:
> *



Hells Yeah!!! cruising every weekend!!!! non-stop shows....


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 12:27 PM~5018315
> *Hells Yeah!!! cruising every weekend!!!! non-stop shows....
> :biggrin:
> *


We also got our own magazine! :cheesy: 















:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

G online mayne!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

who else in here loves Fancy Ketchup!!!????











:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

No meat for the Catholic peeps.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 11:53 AM~5018492
> *who else in here loves Fancy Ketchup!!!????
> 
> 
> ...




thats some good shit right thurr...i think im gonna go to whataburger now :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2006, 01:01 PM~5018542
> *No meat for the Catholic peeps.
> *




just in case someone was wondering....


:biggrin: 


Q: Where did the law about not eating meat on Fridays originate? When was this changed to Ash Wednesday and the Fridays of Lent? 

A: Already in the fourth century, there was a Church law about abstinence (not eating meat on certain days). Wednesdays, Fridays and Saturdays were once days of abstinence in the Western Church. By the 12th century, this was required only on Ash Wednesday and on Fridays—to remind Christians that Jesus died on this day. (Later, abstinence was added in connection with a few feasts.) 

The U.S. bishops decided in 1966 to require fasting and abstinence only on Ash Wednesday, the Fridays of Lent and on Good Friday. Earlier that year, Pope Paul VI allowed conferences of bishops to select days of fast and abstinence. 

Why abstain from meat? People like it and notice its absence. Christian fasting regulations once included milk and eggs. Fasting and abstaining show respect for God’s creation by using it more sparingly at times.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 11:53 AM~5018492
> *who else in here loves Fancy Ketchup!!!????
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea. thats the best ketchup! dayum i shoulda gone to whataburger instead of taco bell.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2006, 01:17 PM~5018665
> *hell yea. thats the best ketchup! dayum i shoulda gone to whataburger instead of taco bell.
> *


OINKHUESU!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 10 2006, 11:15 AM~5018647
> *thats some good shit right thurr...i think im gonna go to whataburger now :biggrin:
> *


THAT WHAT IM EATING NOW :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2006, 12:33 PM~5018736
> *OINKHUESU!
> *


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2006, 02:18 PM~5019063
> *:buttkick:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2006, 12:55 PM~5018879
> *THAT WHAT IM EATING NOW  :cheesy:
> *



mmm had to get a #2 w/cheese, no onions, tomatos or lettuce for me. and whatasized it :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i had a bacon cheese burger today at whataburger, with some Fanta Red heeelllll yeeeaaaa


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 03:12 PM~5019904
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ your avi!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 10 2006, 01:12 AM~5015344
> *Sundays's at the the park homie, still working on a Saturday night cruise
> *



I feel that..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yep yep it was sum hoooooooooooooo's up in dat bitch I didn't know that I work with so many fine ass woman......


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

Sup everybody im lookin for all the chrome trim for a 85 or 86 cutlass if anybody has them PM me or any info on where to get them will also help... thanks


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 11:27 AM~5018315
> *Hells Yeah!!! cruising every weekend!!!! non-stop shows....
> :biggrin:
> *


oh wait thats another city you're talkin bout.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

EXACTLY WHAT CHROMES???????


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2006, 06:40 PM~5021574
> *EXACTLY WHAT CHROMES???????
> *


HEY ****** SELLIN MY 53 BEL AIR 2 DR POST.PM ME FOR INFO . WILL TRY TO POST PIX LATER. ABOUT 85 % RUST FREE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2006, 05:43 PM~5021594
> *HEY ****** SELLIN MY 53 BEL AIR 2 DR POST.PM ME FOR INFO . WILL TRY TO POST PIX LATER. ABOUT 85 % RUST FREE.
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2006, 07:04 PM~5021718
> *:0
> *


I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i heard theres a new cadi coupe in town that'll make urrbody sick :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 10 2006, 09:22 PM~5022469
> *i heard theres a new cadi coupe in town that'll make urrbody sick :0
> *


WHAT KINDA CADDY??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

coupe deville


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 10 2006, 10:18 AM~5017542
> *My new Puppy...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




AAAAAAWWWWW U PUPPY TOO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about this pink is this cute


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:ugh: kenny takin self portraits again


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

THAT SHIT JUST GOT DELETED FROM OFF TOPIC. :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2006, 09:55 PM~5022986
> *THAT SHIT JUST GOT DELETED FROM OFF TOPIC. :barf:
> *


LOL


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2006, 07:40 PM~5021574
> *EXACTLY WHAT CHROMES???????
> *


all the chrome like on the wheel wells...the bottom panels... along side the car....all the chrome that comes with the car....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup girls


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda O G T 'S


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 11 2006, 10:26 AM~5025026
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


what's up baller.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2006, 10:31 AM~5025250
> *sup girls
> *



sup chica





> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 10:45 AM
> 
> what's up baller. *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finally got my chrome back im gonna be putting it all back to gether today thats right dena a whole truck load of bling. hope youre ready


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 11 2006, 11:53 AM~5025314
> *sup chica
> :uh:
> *


READY FOR THE 'STANG :biggrin: 
<---------


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2006, 11:01 AM~5025361
> *READY FOR THE 'STANG  :biggrin:
> <---------
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Mar 11 2006, 02:44 AM~5024149
> *all the chrome like on the wheel wells...the bottom panels... along side the car....all the chrome that comes with the car....
> *


 WHY DONT YOU JUST BUY ANOTHER CUTTY THAT HAS ALL THE CHROMES???????
PROBABLY BE CHEAPER THAT WAY :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 11 2006, 12:05 PM~5025369
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what going down today htown besides pat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2006, 11:17 AM~5025417
> *so what going down today htown besides pat
> *



:uh: kenny day dreamin again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2006, 12:17 PM~5025417
> *so what going down today htown besides pat
> *


No one notified me :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he dont want alot of people to know


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn u are bored fool


he's mad cus he wanted me to go to montrose with him and i said no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2006, 12:22 PM~5025438
> *he dont want alot of people to know
> *


  *kicking rocks*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

well shucks


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

que pasa H-town? Whats every1 got planned for this coming up week?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2006, 11:17 AM~5025417
> *so what going down today htown
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2006, 11:00 AM~5025631
> *:happysad:
> *


i said htown not pasadena :uh: 


did u win


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2006, 12:32 PM~5025824
> * not pasadena  :uh:
> did u win
> *


 :uh: 




yea i took home $30 profit


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

looking for a fiberglass snug top for my 2002 chevy silverado. if any one has one for sale pm me with info


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2006, 11:56 AM~5025334
> *finally got my chrome back im gonna be putting it all back to gether today thats right dena a whole truck load of bling. hope youre ready
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2006, 10:56 AM~5025334
> *finally got my chrome back im gonna be putting it all back to gether today thats right dena a whole truck load of bling. hope youre ready
> *



:uh: and my car is ready to hit the hard streets of houston


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 11 2006, 06:32 PM~5027640
> *:uh:  and my car is ready to hit the hard streets of houston
> *


wheres everybody at


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2006, 06:55 AM~5017189
> *What happened to the VatoZone thing
> *


vatozone is alive and kicking,,just waiting for people to show up....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2006, 06:40 PM~5027676
> *wheres everybody at
> *



:dunno: we must be missin the party


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2006, 11:45 AM~5025906
> *:uh:
> yea i took home $30 profit
> *


huslter


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 11 2006, 06:47 PM~5027715
> *vatozone is alive and kicking,,just waiting for people to show up....
> *


LIAR . THERES A BUNCH OF SELL OUTS AROUND HERE.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ur surprised? the scene is weak in houston, accept it.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 11 2006, 10:46 PM~5029053
> *ur surprised?  the scene is weak in houston, accept it.
> *


I GUESS I'LL LEARN TO LIVE WITH IT.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up johnny


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

ITS 5:00 AM WHERE IS EVERYONE?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2006, 05:05 AM~5030601
> *ITS 5:00 AM WHERE IS EVERYONE?
> *


ASLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE SWANGING CUSTOMS CAR SHOW TODAY.IM ABOUT TO GO RIGHT NOW.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

IF YA DONT KNOW ITS AT BISSONNET AND WILCREST.I THINK.LOL.ITS AT A OREILLY'S.I STILL CALL THAT SHIT HI/LO.LOL


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

thought it also got cancelled^^^^^


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

its still on... head out there!!!


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CAR SHOW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i couldnt make it....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAR SHIT WAS WEAK DOING ONLY 20 INCHES AND WHEN I DID IT FROM THE DASH INSIDE 26 27 INCHES SO I GOTTA DO MORE WORK TO IT GOT SUM PRESSURE PROBLEMS TIME TO TAKE IT APART AND DO IT RIGHT SEE YOU GUYS EASTER WEEKEND


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Mar 12 2006, 05:59 PM~5033483
> *
> *



hey thas my buddies burban !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

DAMN SLIM YOU GUYS HAVE SOME NICE FUCKING WEATHER IT FUCKING SNOWED OVER HERE IT LOOKED FAKE YOU KNOW TEXAS PEOPLE DONT SEE SNOW I WAS ALL IN THE TRUCK WITH THE WINDOWS OPENED WITH MY SON JAMMIN TO MIKE JONES ... LOL ... IM SUCH A DORK !!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP BABY WHEN YALL CUMMIN DOWN SOUTH. YEA IT WAS HOT BUT YOU KNOW IM COOLER THAN A POLAR BEARS TOENAILS .WHERE U BEEN


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2006, 06:44 PM~5033832
> *SUP BABY WHEN YALL CUMMIN DOWN SOUTH. YEA IT WAS HOT BUT YOU KNOW IM COOLER THAN A POLAR BEARS TOENAILS .WHERE U BEEN
> *



SOON VERY SOON !!! 
ILL GIVE YOU THE GOSSIP HUN!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAS COOL SEE DAS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2006, 04:44 PM~5033832
> *SUP BABY WHEN YALL CUMMIN DOWN SOUTH. YEA IT WAS HOT BUT YOU KNOW IM COOLER THAN A POLAR BEARS TOENAILS .WHERE U BEEN
> *


dat boy cold....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2006, 06:58 PM~5033970
> *DAS COOL SEE DAS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT
> *




YUP YUP YUP !!!
I MISS YOU HUN !!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2006, 05:44 PM~5033832
> *SUP BABY WHEN YALL CUMMIN DOWN SOUTH. YEA IT WAS HOT BUT YOU KNOW IM COOLER THAN A POLAR BEARS TOENAILS .WHERE U BEEN
> *


Aww hell there he go again talking that shit, bend :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 12 2006, 07:08 PM~5034066
> *YUP YUP YUP !!!
> I MISS YOU HUN !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 12 2006, 06:08 PM~5034070
> *Aww hell there he go again talking that shit, bend  :biggrin:
> *


corners like i was a curb
im smokin herb 
and now you bout to see 
the southern playa serve


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2006, 06:13 PM~5034106
> *corners like i was a curb
> im smokin herb
> and now you bout to see
> ...


I heard it's not where you're from but where you pay rent
Then I heard it's not what you make but how much you spent :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2006, 07:13 PM~5034106
> *corners like i was a curb
> im smokin herb
> and now you bout to see
> ...


 SEE ITS NOT WHERE YOU FROM BUT WHERE YOU PAY RENT THEN I HEARD ITS NOT WHAT YOU MAKE BUT HOW MUCH U SPEND


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slimmm was almost on the bumper again!!! slim u owe me a tshirt got my shit all dirty helpin u out but its all good u know ill get my hands dirty wit ya .


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 12 2006, 06:48 PM~5034382
> *slimmm was almost on the bumper again!!! slim u owe me a tshirt got my shit all dirty helpin u out but its all good u know ill get my hands dirty wit ya .
> *


WHO IS CALI RYDAH???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Mar 12 2006, 04:59 PM~5033483
> *
> *


TOOK PIX OF THE ONLY CARS THAT MATTERED HUH? LOL :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 12 2006, 08:28 PM~5034712
> *WHO IS CALI RYDAH???
> *


DA HOMIE DAT WAS IN THE RED SHIRT DAT WAS CHILLIN WIT ME


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

OH YEAH BEFORE I FORGET, BUNCHA SELL OUTS


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2006, 07:38 PM~5034807
> *DA HOMIE DAT WAS IN THE RED SHIRT DAT WAS CHILLIN WIT ME
> *


OH MY BAD DAWG.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

THERE WAS A CARSHOW TODAY :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 12 2006, 06:43 PM~5034868
> *THERE WAS A CARSHOW TODAY :angry:
> *


i guess :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 12 2006, 07:43 PM~5034868
> *THERE WAS A CARSHOW TODAY :angry:
> *


YEAH IT WAS IN THE SOUF WESS SIDE OF TOWN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2006, 08:45 PM~5034889
> *i guess  :dunno:
> *



I only posted it 3 or 4 times last week...

:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 12 2006, 07:08 PM~5035149
> *I only posted it 3 or 4 times last week...
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


didnt see it?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2006, 08:34 PM~5035392
> *didnt see it?
> *


hater :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 12 2006, 07:38 PM~5035430
> *hater :uh:
> *


sellout


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 12 2006, 06:16 PM~5034130
> *I heard it's not where you're from but where you pay rent
> Then I heard it's not what you make but how much you spent  :cheesy:
> *


you got me bent like elbows, amongst other things, but I'm not worried
Cause when we step up in the party, like I'm out-you-scurry
So go get your fuckin' shine box, and your sack of nickles
It tickles to see you try to be like Mr. Pickles


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 12 2006, 07:30 PM~5034733
> *TOOK PIX OF THE ONLY CARS THAT MATTERED HUH? LOL :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 12 2006, 07:39 PM~5034820
> *OH YEAH BEFORE I FORGET, BUNCHA SELL OUTS
> *


you talking about the park we went to church carlos had to give thanks to the lord for keepin him healthy he was in the hospital for 4 days he had a mini heart attack :biggrin: but he said they were chest pains


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

IS THAT YOU CALI RYDAH CAUSE IF IT IS YOU GOT IN MY SHOT MANNNNNN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

yep that would be me i didnt even see anyone takin pics. i need to stop doin drugs. nottttttttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

frito the LS can serve this no sweat huh.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2006, 09:47 AM~5038400
> *frito the LS can serve this no sweat huh.
> 
> 
> ...



FritoonthaBumperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr????


:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2006, 09:47 AM~5038400
> *frito the LS can serve this no sweat huh.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Impalastyle, ring me up spock :twak:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*[attachmentid=499914]

$4,000 HOP/DANCE

SINGLE PUMP CAR
SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
DOUBLE PUMP CAR
RADICAL
DANCE

THE MONEY BREAKDOWN WILL BE:

1ST- $500
2ND- $200
3RD-$100

NO DOUBLE SWITCHING 

ANY MORE QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL 832-563-2077

RULES WILL PRETTY MUCH BE THE SAME AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2006, 08:47 AM~5038400
> *frito the LS can serve this no sweat huh.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Whos rolling to Dallas this coming weekend, March 19th?????

Anyone taking their car?

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 10:38 AM~5038764
> *Whos rolling to Dallas this coming weekend, March 19th?????
> 
> Anyone taking their car?
> ...


 :0 Dallas :cheesy: sounds interesting


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 09:38 AM~5038764
> *Whos rolling to Dallas this coming weekend, March 19th?????
> 
> Anyone taking their car?
> ...


im not going.. might just go 2 look around...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 10:49 AM~5038830
> *im not going.. might just go 2 look around...
> *


  so your not going, wait you are going :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 13 2006, 09:55 AM~5038865
> * so your not going, wait you are going  :dunno:
> *


if i go.. im not taking the bike..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 09:38 AM~5038764
> *Whos rolling to Dallas this coming weekend, March 19th?????
> 
> Anyone taking their car?
> ...


Sorry..We have a HLC meeting Sunday.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=500041]

*DETAILS COMING SOON!!!*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 12:49 PM~5039586
> *:0
> *


When does POP start again?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 13 2006, 01:54 PM~5039616
> *When does POP start again?
> *


Tomorrow :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 12:54 PM~5039619
> *Tomorrow  :0
> *


We going?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Its hood night, at Mr. A's... 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 13 2006, 01:56 PM~5039630
> *We going?
> *


I'm not sure yet, but I'll let you know ... I'm still getting over strep ... I was sick last week ... tomorrow is the pre-party kickoff at the new after-party and rainout spot called The Warehouse :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 01:03 PM~5039684
> *I'm not sure yet, but I'll let you know ... I'm still getting over strep ... I was sick last week ... tomorrow is the pre-party kickoff at the new after-party and rainout spot called The Warehouse :biggrin:
> *


Let me know.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BOY SAID POP


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 02:01 PM~5039673
> *Its hood night, at Mr. A's...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 02:36 PM~5039877
> *
> *


Mr A's the club...

Mondays is Hood Nights.................................


:biggrin: 

:dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 02:40 PM~5039912
> *Mr A's the club...
> 
> Mondays is Hood Nights.................................
> ...


Oh, I see ... I thought you were talking about my cousin Mr. A - from the hood :biggrin: my co-worker is always inviting me to go to Mr. A's the club :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 12:40 PM~5039912
> *Mr A's the club...
> 
> Mondays is Hood Nights.................................
> ...


WITH THE ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET FROM AUNT POOKIES SOUL FOOD HEARD IT ON THE RADIO THIS MORNING


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2006, 02:41 PM~5039925
> *WITH THE ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET FROM AUNT POOKIES SOUL FOOD HEARD IT ON THE RADIO THIS MORNING
> *



YUP YUP... I had just heard it thats why I posted it ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

here's an all you can eat buffet for your eyes, Kenneth :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 02:53 PM~5039990
> *here's an all you can eat buffet for your eyes, Kenneth :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I like your blue walls!!!'

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 04:24 PM~5040457
> *I got blue balls!!!'
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:burn: ah, man ... come on Ellie .... :barf:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k :biggrin: the tires are brand new ... picked em up from Shorty's - they mounted the tires/rims for me then I took them home and mounted them on the ride right away :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 02:31 PM~5040517
> *:burn: ah, man ... come on Ellie .... :barf:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k :biggrin: the tires are brand new ... picked em up from Shorty's - they mounted the tires/rims for me then I took them home and mounted them on the ride right away :biggrin:
> *


leave it dena to be da one talkin about balls


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 04:55 PM~5040660
> *leave it dena to be da one talkin about balls
> *


 :biggrin: WOCKA WOCKA!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 02:57 PM~5040666
> *:biggrin: WOCKA WOCKA!! :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 05:12 PM~5040783
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

WOOO WOOO WOOOOOO!!!!! everytime I do it I do it for my hood ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 03:31 PM~5040919
> *WOOO WOOO WOOOOOO!!!!!  everytime I do it I do it for my hood ...
> 
> 
> ...


its understoooood.. candy man did your hoooood.......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 05:38 PM~5040996
> *its understoooood.. candy man did your hoooood.......
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow those stripes and leafing really follow the body lines of that car. heres what a low ride supposed to look like sucka.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2006, 05:13 PM~5041252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R YALL GIRLS AT IT AGAIN? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 04:31 PM~5040517
> *:burn: ah, man ... come on Ellie .... :barf:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k :biggrin: the tires are brand new ... picked em up from Shorty's - they mounted the tires/rims for me then I took them home and mounted them on the ride right away :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena does the lac even have a kit, grill or roof????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u can catch disturbed ridin dirty with no bed around h-town....
[attachmentid=500775]
[attachmentid=500776]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 13 2006, 06:13 PM~5041252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my lac has a suicide trunk ... so I can pop trunk on you punk .... it's got a custom grill and roof ... and a/c blows cold and hard :thumbsup: anymore questions?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 01:53 PM~5039990
> *here's an all you can eat buffet for your eyes, Kenneth :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homiette, wheres the rest of it? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 07:20 PM~5042217
> *anymore questions?
> *


yea when r u gona buy some real wheels


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DENA THE LAC IS LOOKING NICE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2006, 09:47 AM~5038400
> *frito the LS can serve this no sweat huh.
> 
> 
> ...


I SURE HOPE SO............. THAT AINT SHIT. IT DOSE WAY BETTER THAN THAT . SO LIKE I SAID SEE YOU GUYS EASTER WEEKEND.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 07:20 PM~5042217
> *.... it's got a custom grill *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Mar 13 2006, 09:36 PM~5042361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2006, 10:11 PM~5042545
> *
> *


it's not on the car in that pic


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 07:20 PM~5042217
> *:roflmao: who did your stripes?  the kids down the street?  your neighbor? MAACO does stripes now? :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> my lac has a suicide trunk ... so I can pop trunk on you punk .... it's got a custom grill and roof ... and a/c blows cold and hard :thumbsup: anymore questions?
> *


ha dena said* blows*</span>


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 09:46 PM~5042757
> *ha dena said blows</span>
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nickyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 13 2006, 11:13 PM~5043239
> *nickyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


WHAT YOU WANT FOO??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just sayin what up


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 13 2006, 11:19 PM~5043289
> *just sayin what up
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2006, 11:08 AM~5038941
> *if i go.. im not taking the bike..
> *


ohh ok


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 13 2006, 12:04 PM~5039302
> *Sorry..We have a HLC meeting Sunday.....
> *


 :0 What, a meeting, why didn't anybody tell me :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 05:31 PM~5040919
> *WOOO WOOO WOOOOOO!!!!!  everytime I do it I do it for my hood ...
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 06:24 AM~5044971
> *looking good
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 09:16 AM~5045062
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP H.TOWN C.C.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2006, 05:31 PM~5040919
> *WOOO WOOO WOOOOOO!!!!!  everytime I do it I do it for my hood ...
> 
> 
> ...


those colors look tight. when is the big debut?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2006, 06:59 PM~5041588
> *dena does the lac even have a kit, grill or roof????
> *


SHE CAN LOOK AT MINE! LOL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

BY THE WAY I FORGOT TO :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2006, 08:16 AM~5045214
> *BY THE WAY I FORGOT TO  :barf:
> *


 :barf: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 12:11 AM~5044141
> *:0 What, a meeting, why didn't anybody tell me  :angry:
> *


ask your president block..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 14 2006, 08:24 AM~5044971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DID .... NOW I'M A SHOW YOU HOW IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE DONE - THE RIGHT WAY


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 14 2006, 09:50 AM~5045289
> *ask your president block..
> *


Well I guess I should ask myself

Magic: Hey Magic you know about a meeting
_Magic: nope_
Magic : ohh ok, thanks laters


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 11:29 AM~5045503
> *Well I guess I should ask myself
> 
> Magic:  Hey Magic you know about a meeting
> ...



THAT WAS PRETTY COOL BRO...

:twak: :twak:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 10:33 AM~5045535
> *THAT WAS PRETTY COOL BRO...
> 
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: Hey, I'm cooler than a Polar Bears toenail


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

did you get your issue and refund?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 10:40 AM~5045594
> *did you get your issue and refund?
> *


Ohh yes my friend, I receive it many, many moons ago...but I think I lost the check...doh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 11:46 AM~5045638
> *Ohh yes my friend, I receive it many, many moons ago...but I think I lost the check...doh
> *


you too??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im cancelling both of your checks!!!

no more soup for you.... NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 12:46 PM~5046017
> *Im cancelling both of your checks!!!
> 
> no more soup for you.... NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'll be doing some house cleaning this week. It will be found. lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 11:11 AM~5045373
> *
> sooner than they think  :0
> I DID .... NOW I'M A SHOW YOU HOW IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE DONE - THE RIGHT WAY
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH MY RIDE! LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREET CUSTOMS, SPOKES AND JUICE, CLASSIC LOWRIDER CALENDER DIDNT SEE NOTHING WRONG. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP PEOPLE!!! WHAT IT DEW!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2006, 01:02 PM~5046113
> *WHATS WRONG WITH MY RIDE! LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREET CUSTOMS, SPOKES AND JUICE, CLASSIC LOWRIDER CALENDER DIDNT SEE NOTHING WRONG. :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S CAUSE THEY DIDN'T TAKE CLOSE UP PICS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 01:08 PM~5046151
> *THAT'S CAUSE THEY DIDN'T TAKE CLOSE UP PICS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMM ITS LIKE THAT, WAIT TILL YOU BRING YOUR RIDE OUT, WHENEVER THAT IS, WHEN YOU DO BRING IT OUT I BETTER NOT SEE ANY FLAWS!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 01:08 PM~5046151
> *THAT'S CAUSE THEY DIDN'T TAKE CLOSE UP PICS  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 09:29 AM~5045503
> *Well I guess I should ask myself
> 
> Magic:  Hey Magic you know about a meeting
> ...


Well if you want to know about HLC matters hit me up since block doesnt keep you informed my brother...832 275 4306


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2006, 11:07 AM~5046142
> *WZUP PEOPLE!!! WHAT IT DEW!!!
> *


Wuz up Zar..hope to see sick life at the HLC picnic


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2006, 01:11 PM~5046165
> *DAMM ITS LIKE THAT, WAIT TILL YOU BRING YOUR RIDE OUT, WHENEVER THAT IS, WHEN YOU DO BRING IT OUT I BETTER NOT SEE ANY FLAWS!
> *


YOU WON'T .... CAUSE PERFECTION TAKES TIME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2006, 01:11 PM~5046165
> *DAMM ITS LIKE THAT, WAIT TILL YOU BRING YOUR RIDE OUT, WHENEVER THAT IS, WHEN YOU DO BRING IT OUT I BETTER NOT SEE ANY FLAWS!
> *


DANG! CADDY CONTRA CADDY! WE NEED *SPOKES N JUICE *TO COVER THIS EVENT!!! 















:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I DO HAVE FLAWS, PAINT CHIPS, ETC. BUT YOU GOTTA UNDERSTAND IVE HAD MY RIDE FOR 5 YRS, I CRUISE EVERYWHERE, GALVESTON, SHOWS, BACK IN THE RICHMOND DAYS, I LIKE TO DRIVE MY RIDE, THATS WHY MY RIDE HAS FLAWS, BUT I RATHER HAVE FLAWS AND DRIVE MY SHIT, INSTEAD OF JUST HAVING IT IN THE GARAGE AND SHOWING PICS ON THE COMPUTER. NO OFFENSE JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2006, 01:16 PM~5046194
> *I DO HAVE FLAWS, PAINT CHIPS, ETC. BUT YOU GOTTA UNDERSTAND IVE HAD MY RIDE FOR 5 YRS, I CRUISE EVERYWHERE, GALVESTON, SHOWS, BACK IN THE RICHMOND DAYS, I LIKE TO DRIVE MY RIDE, THATS WHY MY RIDE HAS FLAWS, BUT I RATHER HAVE FLAWS AND DRIVE MY SHIT, INSTEAD OF JUST HAVING IT IN THE GARAGE AND SHOWING PICS ON THE COMPUTER. NO OFFENSE JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> *


MY CAR'S NOT IN A GARAGE ... I DON'T CRUISE IT CAUSE IT'S NOT DONE YET ... BUT BELIEVE ME ... WHEN IT'S DONE ... IT WILL BE ON THE STREETS ... AND IT WILL BE FLAWLESS ... NO TRAILER QUEEN HERE ... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 01:16 PM~5046193
> *DANG!  CADDY CONTRA CADDY!  WE NEED SPOKES N JUICE TO COVER THIS EVENT!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Im on it... wait... nevermind.


Wheres G Online Mag????????

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 09:57 AM~5046091
> *I'll be doing some house cleaning this week.  It will be found.  lol
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Id be driving the F**K outta both those caddies if they were mine.... I would never build something I would not be able to drive!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 11:35 AM~5045944
> *you too??
> *


Now I don't feel so bad for losing checks


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 01:20 PM~5046218
> *Id be driving the F**K outta both those caddies if they were mine.... I would never build something I would not be able to drive!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 11:46 AM~5046017
> *Im cancelling both of your checks!!!
> 
> no more soup for you.... NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ohh don't do that, the cancelling fee will cost more than the check is worth :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 01:18 PM~5046207
> *Im on it... wait... nevermind.
> Wheres G Online Mag????????
> 
> ...


He's trying to quit the drank. Think he's in rehab right now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 11:15 AM~5046192
> *YOU WON'T .... CAUSE PERFECTION TAKES TIME
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 01:21 PM~5046229
> *Ohh don't do that, the cancelling fee will cost more than the check is worth :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 11:17 AM~5046204
> *MY CAR'S NOT IN A GARAGE ... I DON'T CRUISE IT CAUSE IT'S NOT DONE YET ... BUT BELIEVE ME ... WHEN IT'S DONE ... IT WILL BE ON THE STREETS ... AND IT WILL BE FLAWLESS ... NO TRAILER QUEEN HERE ... :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 14 2006, 12:11 PM~5046168
> *Well if you want to know about HLC matters hit me up since block doesnt keep you informed my brother...832 275 4306
> *


 :0 I finally got the Emperor's numbah :cheesy: I'll be calling you at 1 a.m every day


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 01:21 PM~5046236
> *:uh:
> *


CAN I GET A PRICE CHECK ON HATERADE ... ISLE 3, PLEASE ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 11:23 AM~5046249
> *CAN I GET A PRICE CHECK ON HATERADE ... ISLE 3, PLEASE ....
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 12:23 PM~5046249
> *CAN I GET A PRICE CHECK ON HATERADE ... ISLE 3, PLEASE ....
> *


Ohh it's on sale 2 for $3.00 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 01:21 PM~5046229
> *Ohh don't do that, the cancelling fee will cost more than the check is worth :biggrin:
> *



yeah... but if you lost it and somehow got thrown out???!!!!... with my acct number on it???? I would take the cancelling fee anytime.

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2006, 11:16 AM~5046194
> *I DO HAVE FLAWS, PAINT CHIPS, ETC. BUT YOU GOTTA UNDERSTAND IVE HAD MY RIDE FOR 5 YRS, I CRUISE EVERYWHERE, GALVESTON, SHOWS, BACK IN THE RICHMOND DAYS, I LIKE TO DRIVE MY RIDE, THATS WHY MY RIDE HAS FLAWS, BUT I RATHER HAVE FLAWS AND DRIVE MY SHIT, INSTEAD OF JUST HAVING IT IN THE GARAGE AND SHOWING PICS ON THE COMPUTER. NO OFFENSE JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> *


yup.. you even clown ur car too.. 3 wheelin and shit...i wanna see dena 3 wheel her car


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2006, 01:25 PM~5046268
> *yup.. you even clown ur car too.. 3 wheelin and shit...i wanna see dena 3 wheel her car
> *


i don't have to do all that to clown .. i just have to pull up :0 but you'll see once the setup is complete ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 11:22 AM~5046248
> *:0 I finally got the Emperor's numbah :cheesy: I'll be calling you at 1 a.m every day
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2006, 11:25 AM~5046268
> *yup.. you even clown ur car too.. 3 wheelin and shit...i wanna see dena 3 wheel her car
> *


THAT BUCKET AINT EVEN LIFTED. SHE WOOFIN ALL THAT MASA AND AINT EVEN ON THE SWITCH


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 01:28 PM~5046295
> *THAT BUCKET AINT EVEN LIFTED. SHE WOOFIN ALL THAT MASA AND AINT EVEN ON THE SWITCH
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH ... HAVE SOME PATIENCE KENNETH ... I'M A HOP ALL OVER YOUR MONKEY ASS SOME DAY SOON ... AND I'LL BE DOING IT WITH A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 01:28 PM~5046295
> *THAT BUCKET AINT EVEN LIFTED. SHE WOOFIN ALL THAT MASA AND AINT EVEN ON THE SWITCH
> *



He said Woofing... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 01:30 PM~5046312
> *He said Woofing...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and masa too. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 11:30 AM~5046308
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH ... HAVE SOME PATIENCE KENNETH ... I'M A HOP ALL OVER YOUR MONKEY ASS SOME DAY SOON ... AND I'LL BE DOING IT WITH A CANDYMAN PAINT JOB ...
> *


IS LONE STAR GONNA HAVE TO CHOKE A BITCH????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FIREWALL AINT EVEN PAINTED ON THAT HOO RIDE. WHERE IS THE CHROME AND GOLD UNDERCARRIAGE AT. OR DID U TAKE A CLOSE UP PIC OF SOME JEWELRY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 11:32 AM~5046323
> *:0
> *


IM JUST PLAYING SHES NOT REALLY A BITCH. I DONT WANT TO GET LYNCHED :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 14 2006, 01:34 PM~5046334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 11:53 AM~5046472
> *:roflmao: everything's getting done with time ... it's all paid for already ... just a matter of time ....
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD USE THAT MONEY TO BUY SOME DANA DANES KNOWHATIMSAYIN


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 12:21 PM~5046232
> *He's trying to quit the drank.  Think he's in rehab right now.
> *


No just woke up. You know I go to Perfect Rack on Monday night. Got fucked up. Started talking to this fine ass girl last night though. 

BTW, I really do need to stop drinking. After POP that is.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 14 2006, 11:58 AM~5046511
> *No just woke up. You know I go to Perfect Rack on Monday night. Got fucked up. Started talking to this fine ass girl last night though.
> 
> BTW, I really do need to stop drinking. After POP that is.
> *


ITS 1 IN THE AFTERNOON THAT BOY SAID HE JUST WOKE UP


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 01:57 PM~5046506
> *YOU SHOULD USE THAT MONEY TO BUY SOME DANA DANES KNOWHATIMSAYIN
> *


FOR WHAT? TO PAY MORE FOR THE NAME WHEN THEY ALL RUST THE SAME? FK THAT ... I LOVE MY RIMS ... THEY LOOK BAD ASS ON MY RIDE ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Anybody got the word on ENRON CC???

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 14 2006, 02:02 PM~5046551
> *Anybody got the word on ENRON CC???
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THEY CRYIN ON THE BENCH DOWN THE STREET :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 14 2006, 01:58 PM~5046511
> *No just woke up. You know I go to Perfect Rack on Monday night. Got fucked up. Started talking to this fine ass girl last night though.
> 
> BTW, I really do need to stop drinking. After POP that is.
> *



post pics...

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 01:57 PM~5046506
> *YOU SHOULD USE THAT MONEY TO BUY SOME DANA DANES KNOWHATIMSAYIN
> *


CUSTOMIZING ... IT'S WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT, PLAYER ....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 01:03 PM~5046558
> *post pics...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I took some but can't seem to find them. Fuckin $10 for two pics and I fuckin loose them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 02:04 PM~5046562
> *CUSTOMIZING ... IT'S WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT, PLAYER ....
> *



OH Snap... I hadnt even seen the Jewels on the KOs!!!! DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNN!!!! How Can I be down?!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 02:06 PM~5046574
> *OH Snap... I hadnt even seen the Jewels on the KOs!!!!  DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNN!!!! How Can I be down?!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 01:08 PM~5046588
> *
> *


wut up? u going to POP?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 14 2006, 02:09 PM~5046596
> *wut up? u going to POP?
> *


probably not tonight ... I'll be there next week, though ... Jimmy Gonzalez y Grupo MAZZ and NB Ridaz will be there 03/21/06 :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

wut about you lone star? Like the old days.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 01:10 PM~5046602
> *probably not tonight ... I'll be there next week, though ... Jimmy Gonzalez y Grupo MAZZ and NB Ridaz will be there 03/21/06 :thumbsup:
> *


I thought we went there to drink, not for the music.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 14 2006, 02:11 PM~5046614
> *I thought we went there to drink, not for the music.
> *


:roflmao: That's why I probably won't go tonight ... I'm still getting over strep ... but here's the info ...  

March 14, 2006 - Party on the Plaza has it's annual pre-party at the official after-party and rain-out location!! THE WAREHOUSE located at 8002 Endor at the 400 block of Broadway.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: MAN WHAT FUCKIN GUMBALL MACHINE DID U JACK THOSE WANNA BE MARDI ASS BEADS FROM THAT SHIT LOOKS HELLA LAME


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 12:25 PM~5046267
> *yeah... but if you lost it and somehow got thrown out???!!!!... with my acct number on it????  I would take the cancelling fee anytime.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nope not thrown out, we never throw out anything that may look important we just stick it in boxes, I just forgot wich box may contain the check


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

:wave: to all the Texas Rida's


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 01:10 PM~5046602
> *probably not tonight ... I'll be there next week, though ... Jimmy Gonzalez y Grupo MAZZ and NB Ridaz will be there 03/21/06 :thumbsup:
> *


I thought they broke up


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 01:12 PM~5046622
> *:roflmao: That's why I probably won't go tonight ... I'm still getting over strep ... but here's the info ...
> 
> March 14, 2006 - Party on the Plaza has it's annual pre-party at the official after-party and rain-out location!! THE WAREHOUSE located at 8002 Endor at the 400 block of Broadway.
> *


Do you have the free tickets my friend


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 12:16 PM~5046193
> *DANG!  CADDY CONTRA CADDY!  WE NEED SPOKES N JUICE TO COVER THIS EVENT!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 02:35 PM~5046767
> *I thought they broke up
> *


they change their group name like they change their underwear, daily.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 02:25 PM~5046704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's all you can come up with Kenneth ... now that's ... LAME.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 12:06 PM~5046574
> *OH Snap... I hadnt even seen the Jewels on the KOs!!!!  DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNN!!!! How Can I be down?!!
> 
> 
> *


 go to hobby lobby...buy sum rinestones and a hot glue gun


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 01:25 PM~5046704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2006, 02:48 PM~5046839
> *go to hobby lobby...buy sum rinestones and a hot glue gun
> *


I don't think a hot glue gun will do you any good, but whatever toots your horn ... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 01:10 PM~5046602
> *probably not tonight ... I'll be there next week, though ... Jimmy Gonzalez y Grupo MAZZ and NB Ridaz will be there 03/21/06 :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Royal Touch

Easter Picnic and Barbecue

Sunday April 9th

Sue Haswell Park – Large Pavilion (Bryan, TX)

Noon - ?

Food, Games and Easter Egg Hunt

Bring your family and friends

For directions: 979-574-9403


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 03:05 PM~5046919
> *Royal Touch
> 
> Easter Picnic and Barbecue
> ...


I'll be there.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 01:47 PM~5046836
> *they change their group name like they change their underwear, daily.
> *


I heard DJ Magic on the radio ayer talking about they split up


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:05 PM~5046919
> *Royal Touch
> 
> Easter Picnic and Barbecue
> ...


Hey loco I need to see if you can get some stickers done for me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 02:08 PM~5046936
> *Hey loco I need to see if you can get some stickers done for me
> *



sorry, this is Cathy not Mike, that's his # though if you want to call him , I'll let him know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:06 PM~5046927
> *I heard DJ Magic on the radio ayer talking about they split up
> *


i think shortdog said they come back with different names when they break up. sort of like rucas.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:10 PM~5046947
> *sorry, this is Cathy not Mike, that's his #  though if you want to call him , I'll let him know
> *


oh snap your a female, I always thought you was a dude :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 02:13 PM~5046962
> *i think shortdog said they come back with different names when they break up.  sort of like rucas.
> *


so that's like 3 or 4 breakups


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Before i get outta here i do want to say EX214girl - that is a TIGHT Cadillac, paint, wheels, colors.....can't wait to see it at the shows!

and if it were MINE......I personally wouldn't drive it, just my opinion


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:14 PM~5046970
> *oh snap your a female, I always thought you was a dude :biggrin:
> *


no tacomadre, it's his wife posting under his screenname. :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 02:14 PM~5046970
> *oh snap your a female, I always thought you was a dude :biggrin:
> *



I'll be sure to pass that on to him!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 12:47 PM~5046837
> *That's all you can come up with Kenneth ... now that's ... LAME.
> *


HERES WHAT 2 PRONG KNOCK OFF POSED TO LOOK LIKE SUCKA GET WITH THE REAL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 03:21 PM~5047015
> *HERES WHAT 2 PRONG KNOCK OFF POSED TO LOOK LIKE SUCKA GET WITH THE REAL
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ken.... Just got back from Hobby Lobby with some Rhinestones and a hot glue gun, want me to hook those up for ya...?!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 02:17 PM~5046991
> *no tacomadre, it's his wife posting under his screenname.  :twak:
> *


for the record it was MY screenname, I he started using it b/c i never did, but I own the rights to it!!! LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 03:28 PM~5047073
> *for the record it was MY screenname, I he started using it b/c i never did, but I own the rights to it!!! LOL
> *


DANG! SO NOW I KNOW WHO WEARS THE PANTALONES! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just a lil cutlass coming down to Houston soon from Dallas  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 02:29 PM~5047084
> *DANG!  SO NOW I KNOW WHO WEARS THE PANTALONES!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ssshhhhh......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

okay Magic i copied your comments and emailed them to Michael at work and he wrote something back for me to post on here for him.....this is from HIM>>> all i did was cut and paste it:

Hey Senor Magic, why don’t you make some stickers magically appear you leprechaun looking m****f****….     call me puto :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 03:34 PM~5047109
> *okay Magic i copied your comments and emailed them to Michael at work and he wrote something back for me to post on here for him.....this is from HIM>>> all i did was cut and paste it:
> 
> Hey Senor Magic, why don’t you make some stickers magically appear you leprechaun looking m****f****….        call me puto :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 03:34 PM~5047109
> *okay Magic i copied your comments and emailed them to Michael at work and he wrote something back for me to post on here for him.....this is from HIM>>> all i did was cut and paste it:
> 
> Hey Senor Magic, why don’t you make some stickers magically appear you leprechaun looking m****f****….        call me puto :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 02:17 PM~5046991
> *no tacomadre, it's his wife posting under his screenname.  :twak:
> *


I know guey, just trying to keep myself entertained :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 03:31 PM~5047095
> *Just a lil cutlass coming down to Houston soon from Dallas    :biggrin:
> *



Is that yours?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:18 PM~5046998
> *I'll be sure to pass that on to him!!
> *


 :0 Ohh snap he's gonna wanna kick my ass, do you think that will affect me getting the stickers :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 03:37 PM~5047130
> *Is that yours?
> *


Pretty soon. '82, has been repainted since those pics.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 02:31 PM~5047095
> *Just a lil cutlass coming down to Houston soon from Dallas    :biggrin:
> *


Hey loco you got to many carros already, how bout throwing one my way :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:34 PM~5047109
> *okay Magic i copied your comments and emailed them to Michael at work and he wrote something back for me to post on here for him.....this is from HIM>>> all i did was cut and paste it:
> 
> Hey Senor Magic, why don’t you make some stickers magically appear you leprechaun looking m****f****….        call me puto :biggrin:
> *


Whoa hold up now them some fighting words, gonna have to smack him upside his cabeza with my Magic wand


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 03:38 PM~5047140
> *Pretty soon.  '82, has been repainted since those pics.
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Mar 14 2006, 01:35 PM~5046764
> *:wave: to all the Texas Rida's
> *


hey its good seeing you in here!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:39 PM~5047145
> *Hey loco you got to many carros already, how bout throwing one my way :cheesy:
> *


*
LATIN'S AUTO SALES, INC.* :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:05 PM~5046919
> *Royal Touch
> 
> Easter Picnic and Barbecue
> ...


Oh snap just called the Royal Vato Mike and mayne he got some fruity ass music for a ringback, I'm starting to worry about him


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 02:44 PM~5047178
> *
> LATIN'S AUTO SALES, INC.  :biggrin:
> *


How much is the down payment


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:46 PM~5047194
> *How much is the down payment
> *


LOL. No Se Vende


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:46 PM~5047194
> *How much is the down payment
> *



Your job is your down payment... bring a pay stub and drive out with it!!!!!!!!!!!!

wait a minute, does it run?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


AAAAAHH LOCO!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 02:46 PM~5047186
> *Oh snap just called the Royal Vato Mike and mayne he got some fruity ass music for a ringback, I'm starting to worry about him
> *


okay my bad.... I posted the wrong phone number, and don't be hatin on my lisa lisa ringtone homie it's ol'school.....and yes i still feel dumb for postin MY #...Mike's is 979-574-9403 by the way he gots another comment for you:



well i heard you did pretty good with chile in your mouth at that 
picnic...won some money and a trophy.....$50 huh?? ven pa ca 
mija.......hahaha


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 12:34 PM~5046334
> *FIREWALL AINT EVEN PAINTED ON THAT HOO RIDE. WHERE IS THE CHROME AND GOLD UNDERCARRIAGE AT. OR DID U TAKE A CLOSE UP PIC OF SOME JEWELRY
> *


DO YOU HAVE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, PAINTED FIREWALL, OR EVEN DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND? .......HOW ABOUT A WRAPPED, POWDER COATED FRAME? .......HAVE YOU REDONE YOUR INTERIOR? OR ARE YOU STILL ROCKING STOCK?........HOW ABOUT YOUR ENGINE? ............WHAT DOES YOUR SET-UP LOOK LIKE? ......WHAT IT DO? :dunno:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Breaking news report do not call the number Mac2Lac placed on here, that is Cathy's numbah I repeat that is Cathy's numbah...she's such a fool she put the wrong numbah......... And the award for idiot of the year goes to Cathy, any comments


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 03:48 PM~5047197
> *Your job is your down payment... bring a pay stub and drive out with it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wait a minute, does it run?
> ...


All cars in my stable run other than the '51 since the motor is pulled out


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 02:47 PM~5047195
> *LOL.  No Se Vende
> *


 :angry: come on you know you wanna sell it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 02:50 PM~5047209
> *Breaking news report do not call the number Mac2Lac placed on here, that is Cathy's numbah I repeat that is Cathy's numbah...she's such a fool she put the wrong numbah......... And the award for idiot of the year goes to Cathy, any comments
> *


I fixed it!!! now let's move on....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:50 PM~5047209
> *Breaking news report do not call the number Mac2Lac placed on here, that is Cathy's numbah I repeat that is Cathy's numbah...she's such a fool she put the wrong numbah......... And the award for idiot of the year goes to Cathy, any comments
> *


b.r.b......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 03:51 PM~5047217
> *All cars in my stable run other than the '51 since the motor is pulled out
> *



just checking homie... no te enojes... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:49 PM~5047199
> *okay my bad.... I posted the wrong phone number, and don't be hatin on my lisa lisa ringtone homie it's ol'school.....and yes i still feel dumb for postin MY #...Mike's is 979-574-9403  by the way he gots another comment for you:
> well i heard you did pretty good with chile in your mouth at that
> picnic...won some money and a trophy.....$50 huh?? ven pa ca
> ...


I prefer his ringback it's more my estilo



Tell him I said to stop thinking about guys with chile in they mouth, ohhh and tell him Carmen from Mega 101.1 said que he misses him


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 14 2006, 03:49 PM~5047205
> *DO YOU HAVE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, PAINTED FIREWALL, OR EVEN DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND? .......HOW ABOUT A WRAPPED, POWDER COATED FRAME? .......HAVE YOU REDONE YOUR INTERIOR? OR ARE YOU STILL ROCKING STOCK?........HOW ABOUT YOUR ENGINE? ............WHAT DOES YOUR SET-UP LOOK LIKE? ......WHAT IT DO?  :dunno:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:52 PM~5047224
> *I fixed it!!!  now let's move on....
> *


Oh ok, you know I had to clown you, I told you I would, hehehe


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:54 PM~5047243
> *Tell him I said to stop thinking about guys with chile in they mouth, ohhh and tell him Carmen from Mega 101.1 said que he misses him
> *



:roflmao: :0 :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 02:54 PM~5047243
> *I prefer his ringback it's more my estilo
> Tell him I said to stop thinking about guys with chile in they mouth, ohhh and tell him Carmen from Mega 101.1 said que he misses him
> *


Okay Magic this is from Michael:


i wasn't thinking about guys homie....i was talking about 
YOU!!!......you must have have carmen on speed dial huh homie.....ya'll 
share clothes or does he just do your hair?.....i'll get that rainbow 
sticker you asked for right away....hahahaha....you said you wanted one 
for each door right....gotta represent your jotoness....stand up for 
your gay rights!! no que no cabron!!! hahaha... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

There, I fixed it Mac2Lac...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5046925


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Latin, whats that on the window below LIL??

Cranes?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:28 PM~5047073
> *for the record it was MY screenname, I he started using it b/c i never did, but I own the rights to it!!! LOL
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:34 PM~5047109
> *okay Magic i copied your comments and emailed them to Michael at work and he wrote something back for me to post on here for him.....this is from HIM>>> all i did was cut and paste it:
> 
> Hey Senor Magic, why don’t you make some stickers magically appear you leprechaun looking m****f****….        call me puto :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 03:07 PM~5047312
> *There, I fixed it Mac2Lac...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5046925
> *


I fixed mine as well


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyone here use Interleaf?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 04:09 PM~5047324
> *Hey Latin, whats that on the window below LIL??
> 
> Cranes?
> *


boom point of a crane


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 03:10 PM~5047336
> *Anyone here use Interleaf?
> *


Que que :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 02:49 PM~5047199
> *okay my bad.... I posted the wrong phone number, and don't be hatin on my lisa lisa ringtone homie it's ol'school.....and yes i still feel dumb for postin MY #...Mike's is 979-574-9403  by the way he gots another comment for you:
> well i heard you did pretty good with chile in your mouth at that
> picnic...won some money and a trophy.....$50 huh?? ven pa ca
> ...


jammin


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 03:07 PM~5047312
> *There, I fixed it Mac2Lac...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5046925
> *



Latin...u giving away top secret government oilrig platform designs away on your desktop or something?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 04:10 PM~5047335
> *I fixed mine as well
> *


call the # in my edited one. let me know if it works...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 04:11 PM~5047343
> *boom point of a crane
> *




Ill call you Saturday... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 14 2006, 02:49 PM~5047205
> *DO YOU HAVE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, PAINTED FIREWALL, OR EVEN DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND? .......HOW ABOUT A WRAPPED, POWDER COATED FRAME? .......HAVE YOU REDONE YOUR INTERIOR? OR ARE YOU STILL ROCKING STOCK?........HOW ABOUT YOUR ENGINE? ............WHAT DOES YOUR SET-UP LOOK LIKE? ......WHAT IT DO?  :dunno:
> *


 :0 uh ok. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 14 2006, 04:12 PM~5047348
> *Latin...u giving away top secret government oilrig platform designs away on your desktop or something?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 03:10 PM~5047336
> *Anyone here use Interleaf?
> *



I use Internet :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Royal Touch
Easter Picnic
Sunday April 9th
noon - ?
Food, Games and Easter Egg Hunt (not for just the kids either  )
for directions call: 979-574-9403


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 03:04 PM~5047291
> *Okay Magic this is from Michael:
> i wasn't thinking about guys homie....i was talking about
> YOU!!!......you must have have carmen on speed dial huh homie.....ya'll
> ...


e-mail him this reply:

Mira Mira muy chingon, don't get all huffy and puffy cuzz they took your internet away, next time don't get caught looking at all that gay porn you love so much


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 14 2006, 04:13 PM~5047360
> *I use Internet  :dunno:
> *



I thought you would know Dual... its a manual layout program... something like Word and Quark mixed... set up for laying out technical manuals though.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 03:12 PM~5047350
> *call the # in my edited one.  let me know if it works...
> *


chale holmes, I don't know what kind of crazy azz hotlines you be calling


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 04:15 PM~5047383
> *I thought you would know Dual... its a manual layout program... something like Word and Quark mixed... set up for laying out technical manuals though.
> 
> 
> *


i think the vato here does that.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 03:13 PM~5047368
> *Royal Touch
> Easter Picnic
> Sunday April 9th
> ...


Hey how bout an Easter Beer Hunt :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:14 PM~5047371
> *e-mail him this reply:
> 
> Mira Mira muy chingon, don't get all huffy and puffy cuzz they took your internet away, next time don't get caught looking at all that gay porn you love so much
> *



i sent it to him.....they didn't take away his internet....just blocked lil.....pobresito


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 14 2006, 03:15 PM~5047383
> *I thought you would know Dual... its a manual layout program... something like Word and Quark mixed... set up for laying out technical manuals though.
> 
> 
> *


WORD actually sucks for that and I have mostly heard of Quark Xpress for that but not Interleaf. I havent made many manuals, or magazines in my time. Its why I wanted to learn. I dig learning new stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 04:16 PM~5047394
> *chale holmes, I don't know what kind of crazy azz hotlines you be calling
> *


 :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 14 2006, 03:49 PM~5047205
> *DO YOU HAVE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, PAINTED FIREWALL, OR EVEN DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND? .......HOW ABOUT A WRAPPED, POWDER COATED FRAME? .......HAVE YOU REDONE YOUR INTERIOR? OR ARE YOU STILL ROCKING STOCK?........HOW ABOUT YOUR ENGINE? ............WHAT DOES YOUR SET-UP LOOK LIKE? ......WHAT IT DO?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 14 2006, 01:49 PM~5047205
> *DO YOU HAVE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE, PAINTED FIREWALL, OR EVEN DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND? .......HOW ABOUT A WRAPPED, POWDER COATED FRAME? .......HAVE YOU REDONE YOUR INTERIOR? OR ARE YOU STILL ROCKING STOCK?........HOW ABOUT YOUR ENGINE? ............WHAT DOES YOUR SET-UP LOOK LIKE? ......WHAT IT DO?  :dunno:
> *


NO, NO, NO, NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO. I DONT EVEN NEED THAT TO OUT RIDE DENA. DENA


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 14 2006, 03:20 PM~5047432
> *i sent it to him.....they didn't take away his internet....just blocked lil.....pobresito
> *


I feel bad for him, how does he cope without Lil, cuzz it's addictive as hell


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 04:27 PM~5047476
> *NO, NO, NO, NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO. I DONT EVEN NEED THAT TO OUT RIDE DENA. DENA
> *



:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MR A DO YOU OWN THE GREEN 64 WITH ANODIZED GRILL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:27 PM~5047478
> *I feel bad for him, how does he cope without Lil, cuzz it's addictive as hell
> *


only when there is something going on....sometimes its dead as hell.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 03:30 PM~5047495
> *MR A DO YOU OWN THE GREEN 64 WITH ANODIZED GRILL
> *


NOPE. JUST BUILT IT. .........THAT ONE BELONGS TO SOMEONE IN HOUSTON.

I HAVE A 61.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 14 2006, 04:31 PM~5047507
> *only when there is something going on....sometimes its dead as hell.
> *



true...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 14 2006, 02:32 PM~5047513
> *NOPE. JUST BUILT IT. .........THAT ONE BELONGS TO SOMEONE IN HOUSTON.
> 
> I HAVE A 61.
> *


OH OK YOU BUILT IT


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 14 2006, 03:31 PM~5047507
> *only when there is something going on....sometimes its dead as hell.
> *


that's when you gotta get shit started


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 03:33 PM~5047524
> *OH OK YOU BUILT IT
> *


YUP. ME & THE GUYS @ LM CUSTOMS.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 03:14 PM~5047371
> *e-mail him this reply:
> 
> Mira Mira muy chingon, don't get all huffy and puffy cuzz they took your internet away, next time don't get caught looking at all that gay porn you love so much
> *



Okay last one, I got work to do:

the only one with gay porn is you homie.....you just let out your 
secret....ordering rainbow stickers.....i didn't mean to offend you 
man....my bad....don't get your panties in a wad....haha...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 14 2006, 02:34 PM~5047530
> *YUP. ME & THE GUYS @ LM CUSTOMS.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

AS FAR AS MY INTERIOR BEING STOCK YEP IT IS 100% OG, CEPT THE CD PLAYER. ENGINE IS OG TOO. UN TOUCHED, ITS A TURN KEY ORIGINAL CONVERTIBLE. WITH ORIGINA BOOT, EVEN HAVE ORIGINAL KEY FOR IT.THE LONE DONT BUY BUCKETS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 04:41 PM~5047573
> *THE LONE DONT BUY BUCKETS
> *


 :uh: Keep losing you will.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 14 2006, 02:46 PM~5047605
> *:uh:  Keep losing you will.
> *


GO RIDE YOUR WAGON.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 04:41 PM~5047573
> *AS FAR AS MY INTERIOR BEING STOCK YEP IT IS 100% OG, CEPT THE CD PLAYER. ENGINE IS OG TOO. UN TOUCHED, ITS A TURN KEY ORIGINAL CONVERTIBLE. WITH ORIGINA BOOT, EVEN HAVE ORIGINAL KEY FOR IT.THE LONE DONT BUY BUCKETS
> *


YOU LIKE TO KEEP YOUR RIDE OG/TRADITIONAL ... I LIKE MINE WITH BODY MODS, CUSTOM PAINT AND EXTRAS ... WE BOTH LOWRIDE ... JUST ON DIFFERENT LEVELS ... I AIN'T MAD AT YA FOR KEEPING IT OG ... SO DON'T HATE ON ME FOR BEING ABLE TO HOOK MY RIDE UP WITH AS MANY MODS AND PUTTING AS MUCH MONEY AS I WANT TO INTO IT ... IT'S MY RIDE ... I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS TO BE HAPPY WITH IT AT THE END OF THE DAY .... SO *********** FY-FU-FONG MUTHAFUKAZ ... I ROLL OUT ALL OVER H*TOWN IN MY OG WIRES ... FUCK A DAYTON


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 02:48 PM~5047615
> *YOU LIKE TO KEEP YOUR RIDE OG/TRADITIONAL ... I LIKE MINE WITH BODY MODS, CUSTOM PAINT AND EXTRAS ... WE BOTH LOWRIDE ... JUST ON DIFFERENT LEVELS ... I AIN'T MAD AT YA FOR KEEPING IT OG ... SO DON'T HATE ON ME FOR BEING ABLE TO HOOK MY RIDE UP WITH AS MANY MODS AND PUTTING AS MUCH MONEY AS I WANT TO INTO IT ... IT'S MY RIDE ... I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS TO BE HAPPY WITH IT AT THE END OF THE DAY .... SO *********** FY-FU-FONG MUTHAFUKAZ ... I ROLL OUT ALL OVER H*TOWN IN MY OG WIRES ... FUCK A DAYTON
> *


WRITE A BOOK ALREADY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SAY MAN WHY THERE A HOLE IN THE MIDDLE OF YOUR SPINNER WHAT THAT FOR, WHAT IT DO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 04:51 PM~5047633
> *SAY MAN WHY THERE A HOLE IN THE MIDDLE OF YOUR SPINNER WHAT THAT FOR, WHAT IT DO
> *


NOW KENNETH .... IF I SHOWED YOU WHAT'S GOING TO GO THERE ... THERE WOULD BE NOTHING LEFT IN THE DETAIL OF MY RIM TO KEEP YOU GUESSING .... WOULD THERE? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 03:48 PM~5047615
> *YOU LIKE TO KEEP YOUR RIDE OG/TRADITIONAL ... I LIKE MINE WITH BODY MODS, CUSTOM PAINT AND EXTRAS ... WE BOTH LOWRIDE ... JUST ON DIFFERENT LEVELS ... I AIN'T MAD AT YA FOR KEEPING IT OG ... SO DON'T HATE ON ME FOR BEING ABLE TO HOOK MY RIDE UP WITH AS MANY MODS AND PUTTING AS MUCH MONEY AS I WANT TO INTO IT ... IT'S MY RIDE ... I'M THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS TO BE HAPPY WITH IT AT THE END OF THE DAY .... SO *********** FY-FU-FONG MUTHAFUKAZ ... I ROLL OUT ALL OVER H*TOWN IN MY OG WIRES ... FUCK A DAYTON
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you crazy biatch! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2006, 04:58 PM~5047679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you crazy biatch! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HOW IT GOING COCHINO CONEJO ...........


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> HOW IT GOING COCHINO CONEJO ...........
> [/quo WATH YOU WANT BI...


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

LONGTIME NO SEE............


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 03:30 PM~5047495
> *MR A DO YOU OWN THE GREEN 64 WITH ANODIZED GRILL
> *


HE DOESN'T OWN IT BUT THE GUY THAT DOES ALSO OWNS A 64 DROP THAT WILL CLOWN THE SHIT OUT OF ANY DROP ON HERE. :0


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

what ever hapin to lowtimes car shows


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

the orange cadillac from no caddy like mine is not that great looking the purple one is way better not feeling the jewels on the rims but the paint job looks great so i dont see why that guy been a hater on that car my 2 cents


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2006, 06:32 PM~5048852
> *HE DOESN'T OWN IT BUT THE GUY THAT DOES ALSO OWNS A 64 DROP THAT WILL CLOWN THE SHIT OUT OF ANY DROP ON HERE. :0
> *


OH YEAH THE SAME GUY ALSO SOLD ME MY 62 BUCKET :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 14 2006, 08:52 PM~5049296
> *the orange cadillac from no caddy like mine is not that great looking the purple one is way better not feeling the jewels on the rims but the paint job looks great so i dont see why that guy been a hater on that car my 2 cents
> *


awww you can't blame him fool ... he's got some real competition ... and from a girl ... shit, plus he's mad cause I got real goldleafing ... that *****'s got some sticky construction tape around his shit ... I thought you knew ... Traffic Fines Double in the Construction Zone .... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SAY MAN ITS MARCH 2006 YOU SAID THAT SHIT WAS GONNA BUST OUT BACK IN ABOUT SAN ANTONIO 2003.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 02:30 PM~5047495
> *MR A DO YOU OWN THE GREEN 64 WITH ANODIZED GRILL
> *


where u going with that question???


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 01:31 PM~5047095
> *Just a lil cutlass coming down to Houston soon from Dallas    :biggrin:
> *


dam bricklayers...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 08:42 PM~5050128
> *awww you can't blame him fool ... he's got some real competition ... and from a girl ... shit, plus he's mad cause I got real goldleafing ... that *****'s got some sticky construction tape around his shit ... I thought you knew ... Traffic Fines Double in the Construction Zone ....  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2006, 07:32 PM~5048852
> *HE DOESN'T OWN IT BUT THE GUY THAT DOES ALSO OWNS A 64 DROP THAT WILL CLOWN THE SHIT OUT OF ANY DROP ON HERE. :0
> *


I know which one you are saying  
but i think dj shortdogs all original and fully optioned '64 drop top shows what perfection is all about.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 

too much hating for me around here... nothing better to do I guess since there is no cruising going on.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 08:32 AM~5052029
> *:0
> 
> too much hating for me around here... nothing better to do I guess since there is no cruising going on.
> *


That's what Houston is all about.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2006, 08:39 AM~5052056
> *That's what Houston is all about.
> *



unfortunately... :angry: 

If Cali (where they would hate on my wide whites) wasnt such a screwed up place to live and raise a family I would move over there for the lowriding scene.  

I know theres hating over there also, just like anywhere, but I think the scene is so big it gets lost inbetween the cruising.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Whatever happened to Richmond? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 08:56 AM~5052107
> *Whatever happened to Richmond?    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Still there. looks different now than 10 yrs ago.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2006, 07:39 AM~5052056
> *That's what Houston is all about.
> *


unfortunately.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 15 2006, 09:25 AM~5052195
> *unfortunately.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wuz up h town


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sup suga slim..


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2006, 06:32 PM~5048852
> *HE DOESN'T OWN IT BUT THE GUY THAT DOES ALSO OWNS A 64 DROP THAT WILL CLOWN THE SHIT OUT OF ANY DROP ON HERE. :0
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2006, 10:50 PM~5050153
> *SAY MAN ITS MARCH 2006 YOU SAID THAT SHIT WAS GONNA BUST OUT BACK IN ABOUT SAN ANTONIO 2003.
> *


BULLSHIT CAUSE I DIDN'T EVEN OWN THIS CAR BACK THEN PLAYER. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Lord C...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 15 2006, 09:18 AM~5052656
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  .....Empire will be there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2006, 11:52 AM~5053219
> *
> *


HAHAHAHA

HITLERAVER
:biggrin:

Nice authentic touch with the H2O bottle!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody goin up to dallas this weekend?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 12:15 PM~5053328
> *anybody goin up to dallas this weekend?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 11:15 AM~5053328
> *anybody goin up to dallas this weekend?
> *


let me know so i can give them some flyers for the HLC picnic on April 2nd so they can pass them out at the show..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda magic?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sr. latin,

lol you got got again yesterday mayne? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 01:35 PM~5053446
> *lol you got got again yesterday mayne?   :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2006, 12:35 PM~5053450
> *:uh:
> *


hhahah goatsecz ahahah
wait was that it? i cant remember :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2006, 12:34 PM~5053436
> *Que onda magic?
> *


nada aqui no mas chiliando


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2006, 12:35 PM~5053450
> *:uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 15 2006, 01:39 PM~5053475
> *nada aqui no mas chiliando
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 01:39 PM~5053477
> *:dunno:
> *


You found a job yet? Let me know the status and skills you have.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 15 2006, 01:29 PM~5053397
> *let me know so i can give them some  flyers for the HLC picnic on April 2nd so they can pass them out at the show..
> *


There going to be Hors d' Oeuvres at the meeting this weekend?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2006, 02:07 PM~5053649
> *You found a job yet?  Let me know the status and skills you have.
> *



Well... Im pretty good with the Bo Staff... 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 02:42 PM~5053846
> *Well... Im pretty good with the Bo Staff...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Sorry mang, no kung fu positions available.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 01:15 PM~5053328
> *anybody goin up to dallas this weekend?
> *


 :thumbsup: 



:0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 11:15 AM~5053328
> *anybody goin up to dallas this weekend?
> *



HELL YEAH IF IT DOESN'T RAIN I NEED A PLACE TO SHOW OFF MY NEW PROJECT AND THE PARK SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLACE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 15 2006, 05:34 PM~5054885
> *:ugh:
> *


ended up into a ghost town


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2006, 05:41 PM~5054945
> *ended up into a ghost town
> *


FO' REAL


----------



## payasolocote (Mar 15, 2006)

ARE THOSE 14X7 IN FRONT AND 14X6 IN REAR? EX214GIRL???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payasolocote_@Mar 15 2006, 05:43 PM~5054970
> *ARE THOSE 14X7 IN FRONT AND 14X6 IN REAR? EX214GIRL???
> *


ALL 4 ARE 14 X 7


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

time to go home.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 14 2006, 08:52 PM~5049296
> *the orange cadillac from no caddy like mine is not that great looking the purple one is way better not feeling the jewels on the rims but the paint job looks great so i dont see why that guy been a hater on that car my 2 cents
> *


say homie, get your shit right, requote any negative comments that i have made towards that ex214girl's ride.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 10:42 PM~5050128
> *awww you can't blame him fool ... he's got some real competition ... and from a girl ... shit, plus he's mad cause I got real goldleafing ... that *****'s got some sticky construction tape around his shit ... I thought you knew ... Traffic Fines Double in the Construction Zone ....  :0
> *


me mad never, why the hell should i be mad. damm its like that you talking down on my ride, i never said shit bout ur ride but its kool though i see where we stand. for my ride having flaws and sticky orange shit, you sure wanted to buy it at one time or did you forget? dont forget you also tried to recruit me to join ROLLERZ ONLY or did you forget. by the way i give you props the lac is looking tite, no reason to hate.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought she was talking about me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup homies


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2006, 07:17 PM~5056037
> *sup homies
> *


SUP DAWG .


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 15 2006, 04:58 PM~5055597
> *say homie, get your shit right, requote any negative comments that i have made towards that ex214girl's ride.
> *


*THESE HOES AINT RIGHT*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody want some (brand new)13x7 Zeniths,,engraved hub and lip,,1800.00 (for dem ballers) hit me up if interested,,should have pics in a couple of days,,maybe hours


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Mar 15 2006, 01:26 PM~5054114
> *HELL YEAH IF IT DOESN'T RAIN I NEED A PLACE TO SHOW OFF MY NEW PROJECT AND THE PARK SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD PLACE
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 15 2006, 06:41 PM~5056227
> *anybody want some (brand new)13x7 Zeniths,,engraved hub and lip,,1800.00 (for dem ballers) hit me up if interested,,should have pics in a couple of days,,maybe hours
> *


ill take 2 sets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Mar 15 2006, 06:45 PM~5056262
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


HEY.. WHEN U BRINGING ME THAT FRAME.. DAT KID KEEPS ASKIN ME BOUT IT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is it spring break now


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 07:39 PM~5055810
> *i thought she was talking about me
> *


ME TOO. THAT COMMENT WAS OUT OF LINE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

folks know when i get on here im kidding but i duno, it was out of line, dena say youre sorry


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 08:55 PM~5056314
> *folks know when i get on here im kidding but i duno, it was out of line, dena say youre sorry
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup tequilalow 57


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 15 2006, 08:45 PM~5057061
> *sup tequilalow 57
> *


atleast your fleet is on gold deez, not gold whatevers


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 10:46 PM~5057071
> *atleast your fleet is on gold deez, not gold whatevers
> *


deez are the only rims i like thats why i took off my powdercoated rims.


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 14 2006, 09:42 PM~5050128
> *awww you can't blame him fool ... he's got some real competition ... and from a girl ... shit, plus he's mad cause I got real goldleafing ... that *****'s got some sticky construction tape around his shit ... I thought you knew ... Traffic Fines Double in the Construction Zone ....  :0
> *


wow nice to seee ur true colors come flying out..........no one has ever talked shit about ur ride.........whats to worry if its a sticker or not........looks better than thoose throwed off patterns at the bottom of ur car and man ur hood and trunk patterns are the exact same as another car........but hey we understand UR ANGER it's that time of the month........the big P.M.S. WOW WOW WOW.......... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Lets ride everyone!!!! Stop all the shit talking and just ride!! 

Even if we sometimes like playing around, tones of our comments cannot be transferred through the keyboard... and what may seem like a playful comment to one, is hurtful to another...

"El respeto al derecho ajeno es la paz!!!"

my dos centavos!!!


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

what do the bubbles stand for on candy man paint jobs?........


































































if im right i cant wait to count the ones on YOUR RIDE................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 09:09 PM~5057281
> *
> my dos centavos!!!
> *


i thought it was a penny for your thoughts


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 11:12 PM~5057300
> *i thought it was a penny for your thoughts
> *



:twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Mar 15 2006, 09:11 PM~5057288
> *what do the bubbles stand for on candy man paint jobs?........
> if im right i cant wait to count the ones on YOUR RIDE................
> *


i think they were his cover up for fuck ups.... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Mar 15 2006, 08:56 PM~5057161
> *wow nice to seee ur true colors come flying out..........no one has ever talked shit about ur ride.........whats to worry if its a sticker or not........looks better than thoose throwed off patterns at the bottom of ur car and man ur hood and trunk patterns are the exact same as another car........but hey we understand UR ANGER it's that time of the month........the big P.M.S. WOW WOW WOW.......... :0
> *


 you got a point there.. all da patterns are da same..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Mar 15 2006, 09:56 PM~5057161
> *wow nice to seee ur true colors come flying out..........no one has ever talked shit about ur ride.........whats to worry if its a sticker or not........looks better than thoose throwed off patterns at the bottom of ur car and man ur hood and trunk patterns are the exact same as another car........but hey we understand UR ANGER it's that time of the month........the big P.M.S. WOW WOW WOW.......... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'll ****** need to chill on the hatin before it gets outta hand. yea some people know others here and know their humor habits, but others might not and people will get shitty and take the hatin seriously.

check urselves.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 10:01 PM~5057514
> *ya'll ****** need to chill on the hatin before it gets outta hand.  yea some people know others here and know their humor habits, but others might not and people will get shitty and take the hatin seriously.
> 
> check urselves.
> *


who are you preacher pat this aint church ***** stop actin like a baby


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 11:01 PM~5057518
> *who are you preacher pat this aint church ***** stop actin like a baby
> *




:uh: 

i guess its ok that houston lives up to its reputation as hater capital


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 11:01 PM~5057514
> *check urselves.
> *


before you wreck yourself, you better chigidy check yourself before you wreck yourself :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 11:01 PM~5057518
> *who are you preacher pat this aint church ***** stop actin like a baby
> *



and that wasnt directed at you beech


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 10:04 PM~5057540
> *and that wasnt directed at you beech
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 10:01 PM~5057518
> *who are you preacher pat this aint church ***** stop actin like a baby
> *


  its intertainment for me


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 15 2006, 11:04 PM~5057540
> *and that wasnt directed at you beech
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2006, 11:05 PM~5057546
> *  its intertainment for me
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where them haters at yep yep yep


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THERE IN THE L.A TOPIC


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2006, 11:28 PM~5022835
> *what about this pink is this cute
> *


LOL I DUNNO :dunno:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 14 2006, 11:39 AM~5045579
> *:biggrin:  Hey, I'm cooler than a Polar Bears toenail
> *


LOL .. :cheesy: .. POLAR BEAR TOENAILS!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 15 2006, 07:04 PM~5055613
> *me mad never, why the hell should i be mad. damm its like that you talking down on my ride, i never said shit bout ur ride but its kool though i see where we stand. for my ride having flaws and sticky orange shit, you sure wanted to buy it at one time or did you forget? dont forget you also tried to recruit me to join ROLLERZ ONLY or did you forget. by the way i give you props the lac is looking tite, no reason to hate.
> *


First of all, Mr. Police Man .... You started talking shit about me not riding my shit - just keeping it garaged and taking pics ... my ride is not done and that's the only reason it's not on the streets .... I asked you how much you were selling your lac for ... that doesn't mean that I wanted to buy it ... shit, I've been offered more than that for my car without rims, interior or even the chrome pieces! And I never once asked you to join Rollerz Only ... I joked with you once about you needing a plaque in the back ... you got your head swole and called up your boy John and everybody else in Houston ... I even told John straight up that I wasn't trying to recruit his car club members ... everyone knows what I used to have in my signature .... all it said was if anyone wants information about joining RO Houston ... to contact me ... and if you really want my honest personal opinion ... your car is not RO material ... Another thing ... I'm not going to get into details but I've been told a time or two about you and your little friends talking shit about me ... I don't have time for that bullshit ... so I just let it go ... I know my lac looks tite ... I don't need your blessing or anybody else's in Houston or anywhere for that matter ... and don't talk shit and expect for me to sit here and take it ... cause I always defend myself and I always talk shit back ... don't dish it out if you can't take it yourself


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 15 2006, 08:55 PM~5056314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not on my car ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man o man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2006, 12:08 AM~5058033
> *man o man
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Mar 15 2006, 10:11 PM~5057288
> *what do the bubbles stand for on candy man paint jobs?........
> if im right i cant wait to count the ones on YOUR RIDE................
> *


I wanna know, I wanna know


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Wazzup Double Dena :wave: what you up to


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

let's compare ... as if the paint wasn't enough ... just look at the murals ... 

Eleazar's trunk ...










my trunk ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey lone star.. u wanna jump in this


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my maaco paint cant compete with these kandy jobs


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 01:16 AM~5058060
> *let's compare ... as if the paint wasn't enough ... just look at the murals ...
> 
> Eleazar's trunk ...
> ...


Personally I like them both, but really Dig the purple one, not cuzz of the mural or patterns but cuzz of the color, Purple's the shit :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2006, 01:26 AM~5058081
> *my maaco paint cant compete with these kandy jobs
> *


:0 Oh snap, a Maaco paint job is what you got, shit which one you go to cuzz that shit is tha bomb


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

more? 

Eleazar's hood ...










my hood ... and a little bonus pic of UNDERNEATH MY HOOD :0 NOW WHAT?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

actually my car was painted at yellow cab


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i see lowrider display board.... golf leafing.. and all gold "d's" dont 4 get he was the 1st big body lac 2 cum out of h-town dat i know of....
[attachmentid=504697]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 12:29 AM~5058096
> *more?
> 
> Eleazar's hood ...
> ...


hey.. i see both of zars rides in this pic.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

why u hatin on my boy zar 4.. whut did he ever do to you..ms bathroom bandit...he was talking good bout ur car da other day. i now all this


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 02:31 AM~5058109
> *hey.. i see both of zars rides in this pic.....
> *


the cop with the weed blazer :uh: why don't you let Eleazar fight his own battles ... why does everyone have to jump on my ass when I was just defending myself?? he talked shit about me not taking my car out ... I came back talking shit too ... if he didn't want none ... he shouldn't have started none ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

and :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 02:37 AM~5058126
> *and :uh:
> *


the real question here is who in the fuck asked you? this has nothing to do with you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 12:35 AM~5058116
> *the cop with the weed blazer :uh: why don't you let Eleazar fight his own battles ... why does everyone have to jump on my ass when I was just defending myself?? he talked shit about me not taking my car out ... I came back talking shit too ... if he didn't want none ... he shouldn't have started none ...
> *


dats cause everyone respects zar... "not cause hes a cop"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 12:38 AM~5058131
> *the real question here is who in the fuck asked you?  this has nothing to do with you.
> *


no one asked.. but i wanted 2 butt in.. just cause i fucking can....


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 01:41 AM~5058140
> *no one asked.. but i wanted 2 butt in.. just cause i fucking can....
> *


 :0 good answer


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

HATERTOWN, TEXAS :thumbsdown:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 01:43 AM~5058154
> *HATERTOWN, TEXAS :thumbsdown:
> *


Hey we cool and all but don't be hatin on my city, I never hate on D-town...If you don't like it here anymore just take 45 north :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*IF YOU THINK "ZAR" IS A COOL ASS *****.. SAY "I"*


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 01:49 AM~5058173
> *<span style='colorrange'>I *


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 12:49 AM~5058173
> *IF YOU THINK "ZAR" IS A COOL ASS *****.. SAY "I"
> *


I


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 16 2006, 02:47 AM~5058170
> *Hey we cool and all but don't be hatin on my city, I never hate on D-town...If you don't like it here anymore just take 45 north :biggrin:
> *


I was born and raised in Houston ... and I'm not going anywhere ... It's a proven fact ... ask anyone anywhere ... Houston is known as HATER TOWN all over ... and the proof is in the pudding ... (two lowrider associations) ... and a shitload of people who can't get along ... fuck, look at me ... just trying to do my own thang ... and here come all you fools hating and talking shit ... if you don' t like my pics or my post ... ignore them ... but if you talk shit to me ... I'm going to talk shit back ... and that goes without saying ... and naw, we ain't cool if you talking to me like that ... this has nothing to do with anyone except for me and Eleazar ... but all ya'll nosy motherfuckers gotta get your two cents in. :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 02:49 AM~5058173
> *IF YOU THINK "ZAR" IS A COOL ASS *****.. SAY "I"
> *


Thanks for reminding me of the immaturity level in this topic ..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

NO 2 CENTS.. I GOT A DOLLAR


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 12:54 AM~5058198
> *Thanks for reminding me of the immaturity level in this topic ..
> *


NAW.. IM JUST BORED


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh shit both Caddies in the house, is this gonna turn into a grudge match :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 16 2006, 01:59 AM~5058213
> *Oh shit both Caddies in the house, is this gonna turn into a grudge match :biggrin:
> *


Guess not, and personally I'm glad, cuzz the fighting has gotta stop...Can't we all just get along


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey Dream Angel :wave: how you been


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

again...

I hate having to sit here and see people Im cool with do this...

Lets ride everyone!!!! Stop all the shit talking and just ride!! 

Even if we sometimes like playing around, tones of our comments cannot be transferred through the keyboard... and what may seem like a playful comment to one, is hurtful to another...

"El respeto al derecho ajeno es la paz!!!"


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 15 2006, 11:09 PM~5057281
> *Lets ride everyone!!!! Stop all the shit talking and just ride!!
> 
> Even if we sometimes like playing around, tones of our comments cannot be transferred through the keyboard... and what may seem like a playful comment to one, is hurtful to another...
> ...


step back 50 feet Martin Lutherito Reyes :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2006, 12:03 AM~5057530
> *:uh:
> 
> i guess its ok that houston lives up to its reputation as hater capital
> *


Trudat dot com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 08:59 AM~5058750
> *step back 50 feet Martin Lutherito Reyes  :uh:
> *



Cant we all just get along....

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 09:03 AM~5058762
> *Cant we all just get along....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This is not L.A. where they'll treat you like a KING. lol 

true, no reason to hate on others rides. joking about some stuff turns into a mudfling match that will just put everyone more distant instead of united. 



btw, nick, i'll have those pics uploaded and sent to your email of the '53 bel air you'll be selling.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 09:03 AM~5058762
> *Cant we all just get along....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


we are still hiring homeslice!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 16 2006, 12:50 AM~5058177
> *I
> *


500 on red again??? :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 12:53 AM~5058193
> *I was born and raised in Houston ... and I'm not going anywhere ... It's a proven fact ... ask anyone anywhere ... Houston is known as HATER TOWN all over ... and the proof is in the pudding ... (two lowrider associations) ... and a shitload of people who can't get along ... fuck, look at me ... just trying to do my own thang ... and here come all you fools hating and talking shit ... if you don' t like my pics or my post ... ignore them ... but if you talk shit to me ... I'm going to talk shit back ... and that goes without saying ... and naw, we ain't cool if you talking to me like that ... this has nothing to do with anyone except for me and Eleazar ... but all ya'll nosy motherfuckers gotta get your two cents in. :thumbsdown:
> *


writea book already gawd


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Return of the HTOWN HATER WARS...............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 16 2006, 10:46 AM~5059110
> *Return of the HTOWN HATER WARS...............
> *


It's not good for la raza

 
dj


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2006, 09:38 AM~5058851
> *writea  book already gawd
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## BARRIOS (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

thats why i dont have a car anymore, cause they be hating on my vouges


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 16 2006, 11:07 AM~5059237
> *thats why i dont have a car anymore, cause they be hating on my vouges
> *


 fk that ... you should ride whatever you want ... cause in Houston especially ... they're always gonna hate ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 16 2006, 11:07 AM~5059237
> *thats why i dont have a car anymore, cause they be hating on my vouges
> *


my '51 has vogues :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 10:11 AM~5059268
> *my '51 has vogues :dunno:
> *


foo thats because you dont clean your white walls :uh: 























:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 16 2006, 11:14 AM~5059288
> *foo thats because you dont clean your white walls :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 11:11 AM~5059268
> *my '51 has vogues :dunno:
> *



And some awesome green ghost flames....


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 11:26 AM~5059370
> *And some awesome green ghost flames....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


el chaparro angel vargas must have been drunk the night he was playing around with the coupe (previous owner)


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 12:49 AM~5058173
> *IF YOU THINK "ZAR" IS A COOL ASS *****.. SAY "I"
> *


I


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2006, 01:07 PM~5053649
> *You found a job yet?  Let me know the status and skills you have.
> *



no job yet homeboy. been at the house workin on the impala :biggrin: 

wut skills? 187 like spice 1?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2006, 12:07 PM~5059608
> *no job yet homeboy.  been at the house workin on the impala :biggrin:
> 
> wut skills?  187 like spice 1?
> *


i need someone to mow my yard.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 11:09 AM~5059619
> *i need someone to mow my yard.
> *



theres some mojos down the street on westpark that can help you out, there might be a shortage though cus those coyotes got into a gunfight out here the other day.

i saw choppers in the sky for a long time out here the other day. that shit was on the news.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2006, 12:11 PM~5059642
> *theres some mojos down the street on westpark that can help you out, there might be a shortage though cus those coyotes got into a gunfight out here the other day.
> 
> i saw choppers in the sky for a long time out here the other day.  that shit was on the news.
> *


:angry: 

(ready for the 'stang)


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 11:13 AM~5059661
> *:angry:
> 
> (ready for the 'stang)
> *



get a loan and buy it outright and its yours


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man i gotta take a mean shit


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2006, 12:15 PM~5059680
> *get a loan and buy it outright and its yours
> *


i'd rather let your credit go bad :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 10:17 AM~5059701
> *i'd rather let your credit go bad  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2006, 10:07 AM~5059608
> *
> 
> wut skills?  187 like spice 1?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

I know a guy named Ken Lay that wants to join a CC in Houston.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 16 2006, 12:24 PM~5059762
> *I know a guy named Ken Lay that wants to join a CC in Houston.
> *


I know a guy named Ken in Houston that wants to get Lay-ed 

:roflmao:
j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 12:29 PM~5059803
> *I know a guy named Ken in Houston that wants to get Lay-ed
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 12:29 PM~5059803
> *I know a guy named Ken in Houston that wants to get Lay-ed
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Police Make Public Intoxication Arrests Inside Bars *

POSTED: 4:04 pm CST March 15, 2006 

IRVING, Texas -- Irving police have taken their fight against drunken driving to a new level. Irving officers and state agents targeted 36 bars and clubs Friday and arrested some allegedly intoxicated patrons before they departed the businesses. 

The officers also kept watch on bartenders who might have over-served patrons. 
Texas Alcoholic Beverage Commission agents arrested 30 people Friday night. Most of the suspects now face charges of public intoxication. 

The agents and Irving police officers traveled from bar to bar and worked undercover, according to an NBC 5 report. 
The report also said that some agents shared tables with suspected drunken patrons. Some patrons were subjected to field sobriety tests inside bars. 

Agents and officers said the operation represented an effort to reduce drunken driving. 
Sgt. Chris Hamilton, of the TABC, said some inebriated bar patrons "end up killing themselves or someone else" after departing the businesses. 



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Come on seriously, someone hit me back, he really wants to join a CC.

He's got or rather had a lot of cash, has a nice car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 10:29 AM~5059803
> *I know a guy named Ken in Houston that wants to get Lay-ed
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


THAT SHIT WAS CORNY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 11:17 AM~5059701
> *i'd rather let your credit go bad  :biggrin:
> *



my point exactly ass. :uh: 




> *lone star Posted Today, 11:23 AM
> :uh: *


 :uh: :uh: 



> *EX214GIRL Posted Today, 11:29 AM
> 
> I know a guy named Ken in Houston that wants to get Lay-ed
> 
> ...




that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2006, 12:57 PM~5060024
> *my point exactly ass. :uh:
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 12:04 PM~5060069
> *:uh:
> *



go fix up your bomb migga :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 8 2006, 10:02 AM~5000662
> *Call b4 you come by... I may not be there, I have a million things to do b4 i leave.
> 
> Got the 6682 now... Its ten time better
> *


Picking mine up today :cheesy: 

http://www.nokiausa.com/phones/6682/0,2803,feat:1,00.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2006, 01:05 PM~5060073
> *go fix up your bomb migga  :uh:
> *


after i work these hours poppin my collar :uh: $$$$


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

happier days......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Everyone looked soo happy :tears:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 11:14 AM~5060135
> *Everyone looked soo happy  :tears:
> *


except Provok.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2006, 01:49 AM~5058173
> *IF YOU THINK "ZAR" IS A COOL ASS *****.. SAY "I"
> *


I


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 16 2006, 11:13 AM~5060129
> *happier days......
> *


lol.. i remember those days.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 16 2006, 11:50 AM~5060405
> *WUT IT DO HTOWN
> *


chillin.. bored and shit


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 16 2006, 11:11 AM~5059642
> *theres some mojos down the street on westpark that can help you out, there might be a shortage though cus those coyotes got into a gunfight out here the other day.
> 
> i saw choppers in the sky for a long time out here the other day.  that shit was on the news.
> *



Is that what that was?!? :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 11:54 AM~5059995
> *Police Make Public Intoxication Arrests Inside Bars
> 
> POSTED: 4:04 pm CST March 15, 2006
> ...


 Thats stupid...they can fine you more for drunk driving than PI. A small town like Irving needs all its revenue. Are bartenders truly knowledgeable of a persons limits and how many places are drinks brought by waitresses who handle so many people its impossible to keep track?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 12:06 PM~5060082
> *Picking mine up today  :cheesy:
> 
> http://www.nokiausa.com/phones/6682/0,2803,feat:1,00.html
> *



Any reviews on the SLVR the candybar design counterpart to the RAZR??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 16 2006, 12:21 PM~5060185
> *
> *



I sent you the newer one, check your email!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2006, 02:42 PM~5060868
> *Any reviews on the SLVR the candybar design counterpart to the RAZR??
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to ask my primo at cingular.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 16 2006, 02:23 AM~5058377
> *Hey Dream Angel :wave: how you been
> *



sorry magic i missed your post .........so how have you been?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn das da bizzneesssssssss


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 01:57 PM~5060976
> *I'd have to ask my primo at cingular.
> *



AHHH Id say hook it up, since I am/was on ATT and now by force moving to Cingular. But Cingulars plans suck!! So I may take my money elsewhere.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dualhex02, _NoCaddyLikeMine_


write a book already!!!

:biggrin: 

:barf: :barf:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 02:35 AM~5058116
> *the cop with the weed blazer :uh: why don't you let Eleazar fight his own battles ... why does everyone have to jump on my ass when I was just defending myself?? he talked shit about me not taking my car out ... I came back talking shit too ... if he didn't want none ... he shouldn't have started none ...
> *


I DONT NEED ANYONE FIGHTING MY BATTLES, IM A GROWN MAN. YEA I DID SAY U HAVENT TAKEN YOUR CAR OUT, BUT I NEVER SAID NOTHING BAD BOUT YOUR CAR, AM I RIGHT OR WRONG? YOUR THE ONE THAT STATED TALKING NOISE BOUT MY RIDE. OF COURSE YOU ARE GONNA HAVE A BETTER PAINT JOB THAN ME, MY RIDE GOT PAINTED, STRIPING, MURALS ALL IN ONE WEEK AND YOURS TOOK A COUPLE OF YRS.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :barf:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP HAM, HEX, SIC WHAT IT DEW PLAYAS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf: chillin mayne


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 03:39 PM~5061207
> *I DONT NEED ANYONE FIGHTING MY BATTLES, IM A GROWN MAN. YEA I DID SAY U HAVENT TAKEN YOUR CAR OUT, BUT I NEVER SAID NOTHING BAD BOUT YOUR CAR, AM I RIGHT OR WRONG? YOUR THE ONE THAT STATED TALKING NOISE BOUT MY RIDE. OF COURSE YOU ARE GONNA HAVE A BETTER PAINT JOB THAN ME, MY RIDE GOT PAINTED, STRIPING, MURALS ALL IN ONE WEEK AND YOURS TOOK A COUPLE OF YRS.
> *


you got everyone else to talk shit about my car for you ... scary ass ***** ... my paint job didn't take a couple of years ... I've been working on my car for less than a year, so you need to get your info straight before you start talking shit ... anyway, didn't you retire from lowriding? Why don't you just get over it and go buy a donut or something already? :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 03:45 PM~5061267
> *you got everyone else to talk shit about my car for you ... scary ass ***** ... my paint job didn't take a couple of years ... I've been working on my car for less than a year, so you need to get your info straight before you start talking shit ... anyway, didn't you retire from lowriding?  Why don't you just get over it and go buy a donut or something already? :uh:
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR THE ONE THAT IS EATING THE DOUGHNUTS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ding ding ding.. and dat battle begins


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 03:47 PM~5061271
> *IT LOOKS LIKE YOUR THE ONE THAT IS EATING THE DOUGHNUTS.
> *


YOU'RE RIGHT ... I'M EATING THE DONUTS ... SO YOU CAN GO EAT A DICK YOU FUCKIN PIG ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 03:45 PM~5061267
> *you got everyone else to talk shit about my car for you ... scary ass ***** ... my paint job didn't take a couple of years ... I've been working on my car for less than a year, so you need to get your info straight before you start talking shit ... anyway, didn't you retire from lowriding?  Why don't you just get over it and go buy a donut or something already? :uh:
> *


I DONT GET PEOPLE TO TALK SHIT FOR ME THEY DO IT ON THEIR OWN.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 03:48 PM~5061286
> *YOU'RE RIGHT ... I'M EATING THE DONUTS ... SO YOU CAN GO EAT A DICK YOU FUCKIN PIG ...
> *


AND YOU SAY YOUR NOT A HATER.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So whos cruising this weekend? My car will have some minor changes done by then!!!

How is the weather going to be?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 16 2006, 12:13 PM~5060129
> *happier days......
> *



HEY>>>>>> Didn't I take this picture????? I had just met John and was there w/Michael giving out some flyers for the Vegas LRM show.....if a VERY pregnant mexican girl took this photo for you guys in Dallas that was definitely ME!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

How about everyone post up a picture of their car. 
Even under construction cars... which seem to be the majority in Houston.

:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 03:55 PM~5061345
> *How about everyone post up a picture of their car.
> Even under construction cars... which seem to be the majority in Houston.
> 
> ...


WHY U HATING ELLIE!!! LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2006, 02:54 PM~5061328
> *HEY>>>>>> Didn't I take this picture?????  I had just met John and was there w/Michael giving out some flyers for the Vegas LRM show.....if a VERY pregnant mexican girl took this photo for you guys in Dallas that was definitely ME!!!!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


sorry i forgot to add the same picture


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I just want to see every ones cars...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

mmmmmmhhhmmmmmm.......donuts sound good :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Mar 14 2006, 10:12 AM~5045201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's the hater???


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

WHO ARE THESE TWO FEMALS TO THE LEFT?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

When I first got it....til now...still going

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=212517&hl=


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

THATS A BAD ASS FLETWOOD! I WANT TO SEE WHAT EX214 GIRL LOOKS LIKE/??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 16 2006, 04:14 PM~5061487
> *THATS A BAD ASS FLETWOOD! I WANT TO SEE WHAT EX214 GIRL LOOKS LIKE/??? :biggrin:
> *


scroll back through the topic


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 02:14 PM~5061494
> *scroll back through the topic
> *


 :uh: ''JUST POST HER FREAKIN PIC GOSH!!!'' :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 16 2006, 04:20 PM~5061528
> *:uh: ''JUST POST HER FREAKIN PIC GOSH!!!'' :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

DOES'' XX214GIRL"" LOOK LIKE ''DEB''??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 02:45 PM~5061260
> *SUP HAM, HEX, SIC WHAT IT DEW PLAYAS
> *


What it dew? All this fighting gives me flashbacks of when mommy beat daddy...wait, or was it the other way around?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2006, 01:42 PM~5060868
> *Any reviews on the SLVR the candybar design counterpart to the RAZR??
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a good phone, I get to play with it at work, I love the ringtones...It's pretty much the same thing as the razr just not a flip


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2006, 04:07 PM~5061860
> *What it dew?  All this  fighting gives me flashbacks of when mommy beat daddy...wait, or was it the other way around?
> *


Oh shit you get those too


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 16 2006, 04:09 PM~5061872
> *Oh shit you get those too
> *



So loco, I wake up in the middle of the night in cold sweats screaming "HATERS!!" Ese pinche dreamcatcher no vale!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 02:55 PM~5061345
> *How about everyone post up a picture of their car.
> Even under construction cars... which seem to be the majority in Houston.
> 
> ...


Here's a pic of mine


























Ohh wait that's what I wish it looked like :cheesy: 




Who out there can fix my car, i'll pay, and not just in beer :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2006, 04:10 PM~5061889
> *So loco, I wake up in the middle of the night in cold sweats screaming "HATERS!!"  Ese pinche dreamcatcher no vale!
> *


That used to happen to me too, but I found a cure just punch a pic of him before a go to bed and I sleep like a baby


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 16 2006, 05:12 PM~5061903
> *Here's a pic of mine
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to say. wasn't that MARK's regal from layitlow?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2006, 01:39 PM~5060834
> *Is that what that was?!? :uh:
> *


that was it. right here in my hood, on the side close to fondren. i guess rival coyotes bumped heads and decided to shoot the place up. :uh:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

WHAT DOES X214GIRL LOOK LIKE? IS SHE FINE?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i'll tell you what......this is just what this topic needed....to be spiced up a litlle because it was kinda dead lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 02:55 PM~5061345
> *How about everyone post up a picture of their car.
> Even under construction cars... which seem to be the majority in Houston.
> 
> ...


Here is mines....

[attachmentid=505422]
[attachmentid=505425]
[attachmentid=505428]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

MIne back in the day....but I am planning on finally doing something with it.

[attachmentid=505431]


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> i'll tell you what......this is just what this topic needed....to be spiced up a litlle because it was kinda dead lol
> [/quoteh]
> 
> Hey John, how about doing me the honors of answering my question.....is that the picture I took when I first met you? let's see if i can refresh your memory......somone left me standing outside the damn show, 7 months PREGNANT.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 16 2006, 05:54 PM~5062262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone remember when quotes looked like this? :happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> > i'll tell you what......this is just what this topic needed....to be spiced up a litlle because it was kinda dead lol
> > [/quoteh]
> >
> > Hey John, how about doing me the honors of answering my question.....is that the picture I took when I first met you? let's see if i can refresh your memory......somone left me standing outside the damn show, 7 months PREGNANT.......
> ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 04:04 PM~5061400
> *who's the hater???
> *


WHAT ARE YOU READING THAT NO ONE ELSE SEES, WHERE IN THOSE QUOTES DID I SAY MY CADDY WAS BETTER THAN YOURS. I WANT YOU TO FIND A QUOTE ME SAYING SOMETHING BAD BOUT YOUR LAC. I NEVER MADE ANY COMMENTS BOUT MY PAINT JOB BEING BETTER THAN YOURS. I DONT KNOW WHY YOU KEEP COMPARING MY CAR TO YOURS. :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 05:18 PM~5062440
> *WHAT ARE YOU READING THAT NO ONE ELSE SEES, WHERE IN THOSE QUOTES DID I SAY MY CADDY WAS BETTER THAN YOURS. I WANT YOU TO FIND A QUOTE ME SAYING SOMETHING BAD BOUT YOUR LAC. I NEVER MADE ANY COMMENTS BOUT MY PAINT JOB BEING BETTER THAN YOURS. I DONT KNOW WHY YOU KEEP COMPARING MY CAR TO YOURS. :dunno:
> *


confusing huh?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 05:14 PM~5062415
> *yes that is correct..........
> sorry  :biggrin:
> *





Poor Michael.....he's the one that had to listen to my ass complaining for like 2 H-O-U-R-S.............it's okay, at least you guys got a friendship out of all that and now he's part of HLC.....all thanks to>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ME!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 16 2006, 06:14 PM~5062415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow nice...... but ya'll did get thier earlier than originally planned


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED JOHN .. YOU'RE THE ONE THAT WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY PATTERNS AND BUBBLES ... BUT YOU KNOW WHAT ... I DON'T CARE ... CAUSE HALF THE PEOPLE THAT WERE TALKING SHIT DON'T EVEN HAVE RIDES OR DECENT ONES FOR THAT MATTER ... YA'LL NEED TO JUST GET OVER IT AND LET IT GO ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 06:20 PM~5062456
> *wow nice...... but ya'll did get thier earlier than originally planned
> *


le hechastes espray a el bano :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 05:21 PM~5062463
> *DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED JOHN .. YOU'RE THE ONE THAT STARTED TALKING SHIT ABOUT MY PATTERNS AND BUBBLES ... BUT YOU KNOW WHAT ... I DON'T CARE ... CAUSE HALF THE PEOPLE THAT WERE TALKING SHIT DON'T EVEN HAVE RIDES OR DECENT ONES FOR THAT MATTER ... YA'LL NEED TO JUST GET OVER IT AND LET IT GO ...
> *


like u said last night everyone is entitled to thier opinion......so u know what i made sure i voiced mine..........just like u did mizz construction sticker tape thingy or whatever it was u said


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 05:20 PM~5062456
> *wow nice...... but ya'll did get thier earlier than originally planned
> *




uuuummmmmm........no we didn't....someone slept later than originally planned......and "someone" kept saying we're on our way....we're on our away and then "ummmm, we stopped to eat".......I think that is actually how it went.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 06:22 PM~5062478
> *like u said last night everyone is entitled to thier opinion......so u know what i made sure i voiced mine..........just like u did mizz construction sticker tape thingy or whatever it was u said
> *


EVERYONE SAYS IT ... I'M JUST THE ONLY ONE THAT "HAS THE BALLS" TO SAY IT ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2006, 05:23 PM~5062480
> *uuuummmmmm........no we didn't....someone slept later than originally planned......and "someone" kept saying we're on our way....we're on our away and then "ummmm, we stopped to eat".......I think that is actually how it went.....
> *


damm do u have that conversation recorded? lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 05:23 PM~5062481
> *EVERYONE SAYS IT ... I'M JUST THE ONLY ONE THAT "HAS THE BALLS" TO SAY IT ...
> *


wow the bathroom bandit has "balls" now WOW


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 06:26 PM~5062496
> *wow the bathroom bandit has "balls" now WOW
> *


THAT'S SO ORIGINAL JOHN ... :thumbsdown: HOW DID I KNOW YOU WERE GOING TO SAY THAT .... I'M DONE WITH YOU LAME ASS FOOLS .... BUT BEFORE I GO ... HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING TO KEEP YOU HATING ....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 06:23 PM~5062481
> *EVERYONE SAYS IT ... I'M JUST THE ONLY ONE THAT "HAS THE BALLS" TO SAY IT ...
> *


ITS NOT ABOUT HAVING BALLS, ITS ABOUT RESPECTING OTHER PEOPLES PROPERTY NO MATTER WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 06:27 PM~5062504
> *ITS NOT ABOUT HAVING BALLS, ITS ABOUT RESPECTING OTHER PEOPLES PROPERTY NO MATTER WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE.
> *


EXACTLY ... SO QUIT WORRYING ABOUT IF AND WHEN MY RIDE IS COMING OUT ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 05:27 PM~5062501
> *THAT'S SO ORIGINAL JOHN ... :thumbsdown: HOW DID I KNOW YOU WERE GOING TO SAY THAT .... I'M DONE WITH YOU LAME ASS FOOLS ....
> *


the last thing i got to say about this is u brought all this on ur self...zar never dissed ur car.........u took it to a whole diffrent level........it seems to me like u cant take it....so if u cant then dont jump in the deep end........as far as this i am done with this topic....on to better things.........





SO WHO IS GOING TO THE ROYAL TOUCH PICNIC?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 05:24 PM~5062487
> *damm do u have that conversation recorded? lol
> *



not recorded just good memory when I'm mad......just b/c i was so tired and this guy I didn't even know yet but was gonna hook me up w/some tickets had me waiting....for TWO HOURS!!! LOL, but Michael did get an ear full that day!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 06:29 PM~5062510
> *EXACTLY ... SO QUIT WORRYING ABOUT IF AND WHEN MY RIDE IS COMING OUT ...
> *


YOUR THE ONLY ONE MAKING A BIG DEAL OUT OF IT CALLING ME A PIG, SCARY ASS *****, YOU ALSO QUOTED EAT A DICK WHICH WAS FUNNY BUT OLD.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2006, 05:30 PM~5062518
> *not recorded just good memory when I'm mad......just b/c i was so tired and this guy I didn't even know yet but was gonna hook me up w/some tickets had me waiting....for TWO HOURS!!!  LOL,  but Michael did get an ear full that day!
> *


im sure he was happy to hear it lol


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

CHILL OUT GIRL,,,,,, ILL ''COMPFORT YOU''


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 06:29 PM~5062513
> *the last thing i got to say about this is u brought all this on ur self...zar never dissed ur car.........u took it to a whole diffrent level........it seems to me like u cant take it....so if u cant then dont jump the deep in........as far as this i am done with this topic....on th better things.........
> SO WHO IS GOING TO THE ROYAL TOUCH PICNIC?
> *


WELL WORDED!!! WHEN IS THE PICNIC?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 05:29 PM~5062513
> *the last thing i got to say about this is u brought all this on ur self...zar never dissed ur car.........u took it to a whole diffrent level........it seems to me like u cant take it....so if u cant then dont jump the deep in........as far as this i am done with this topic....on th better things.........
> SO WHO IS GOING TO THE ROYAL TOUCH PICNIC?
> *



I'm thinking about it......... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2006, 05:32 PM~5062535
> *I'm thinking about it......... :biggrin:
> *


wow i thought u had to be there.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 05:32 PM~5062530
> *WELL WORDED!!! WHEN IS THE PICNIC?
> *



April 9th.....when John and Horacio brought your Caddy, I think it was the talk of the town.....even the day after the show while we took the guys to eat, people were pulling over to the restaurant to take pictures of/with your car...it was fun to watch'em through the window :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 05:34 PM~5062542
> *wow i thought u had to be there.....
> *



Don't HAVE to.....but I will.....Michael gets down on the Brisket!!!! Hope i'm not jinxing him


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2006, 05:37 PM~5062565
> *Don't HAVE to.....but I will.....Michael gets down on the Brisket!!!! Hope i'm not jinxing him
> *


i hope u didnt jinx him too lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 05:38 PM~5062573
> *i hope u didnt jinx him too lol
> *



this HLC anniversary barbecue is one person cooking or is everyone bringing something?? i know michael is going and i think he's gonna take the kids


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2006, 05:42 PM~5062597
> *this HLC anniversary barbecue is one person cooking or is everyone bringing something??  i know michael is going and i think he's gonna take the kids
> *


every can bring thier own or one club can hook up with another and go half and half........let me know what yall wanna do


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2006, 05:46 PM~5062614
> *every can bring thier own or one club can hook up with another and go half and half........let me know what yall wanna do
> *



I'm sure he'll get w/you at your next meeting.....our son's birthday party is the day before (1st) so i know his ass is gonna be exhausted.....I'll mention it to him though......does leftovers from the party count????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2006, 05:51 PM~5062654
> *I'm sure he'll get w/you at your next meeting.....our son's birthday party is the day before (1st) so i know his ass is gonna be exhausted.....I'll mention it to him though......does leftovers from the party count?????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol i bet he will be...........lol....


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

COPS WITH LOWRIDERS :cheesy: ............. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 02:55 PM~5061345
> *How about everyone post up a picture of their car.
> Even under construction cars... which seem to be the majority in Houston.
> 
> ...


both of my project cars


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ALL ARE WELCOME ......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

U WANNA SELL THE 2 DR FLEET WOOD, 84


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 10:29 AM~5059803
> *I know a guy named Ken in Houston that wants to get Lay-ed
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SPEAKIN OF KEN LAY I MET HIM A WHILE BACK IN THE HOSP. CANT SAY TOO MUCH FEDS MIGHT BE WATCHIN


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 10:54 AM~5059995
> *Police Make Public Intoxication Arrests Inside Bars
> 
> POSTED: 4:04 pm CST March 15, 2006
> ...


talk about well spent tax dollars and real crime prevention


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 05:27 PM~5062501
> *THAT'S SO ORIGINAL JOHN ... :thumbsdown: HOW DID I KNOW YOU WERE GOING TO SAY THAT .... I'M DONE WITH YOU LAME ASS FOOLS .... BUT BEFORE I GO ... HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING TO KEEP YOU HATING ....
> *


LOL. NOW THATS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 16 2006, 07:22 PM~5063647
> *talk about well spent tax dollars
> *


YEA ILL BE SURE THE REMEMBER THAT TOMORO WHEN I CHECK ACCONT TO MAKE SURE CHECK WAS DEPOSITED :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2006, 08:26 PM~5063678
> *YEA ILL BE SURE THE REMEMBER THAT TOMORO WHEN I CHECK ACCONT TO MAKE SURE CHECK WAS DEPOSITED  :uh:
> *


SAY WHAT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Juan. What was the meeting about


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 16 2006, 07:29 PM~5063695
> *Juan.  What was the meeting about
> *


call ur local spokesperson.... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 16 2006, 07:28 PM~5063687
> *SAY WHAT
> *


he talkin about taxes you know the lone gets ripped a new one by uncle sam bi-weekly


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 16 2006, 08:33 PM~5063727
> *call ur local spokesperson.... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 16 2006, 04:37 PM~5061653
> *DOES'' XX214GIRL"" LOOK LIKE ''DEB''??? :biggrin:
> *


WHO ARE YOU ; ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ME :0 ????


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 02:55 PM~5061345
> *How about everyone post up a picture of their car.
> Even under construction cars... which seem to be the majority in Houston.
> 
> ...


HERE GO A FEW OF THEM
[attachmentid=505723]
[attachmentid=505721]
[attachmentid=505722]
[attachmentid=505724]
ANY QUESTIONS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DAMM NIX HOW U DO IT?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 08:41 PM~5063800
> *DAMM NIX HOW U DO IT?
> *


SLANGIN TAMALES :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 09:41 PM~5063800
> *DAMM NIX HOW U DO IT?
> *


HES GONNA TELL YOU TO SEE THE GOODFELLAS!!!
Y DE PENDEJA I BELIEVED HIM IJO THIS CALI WIND !!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2006, 09:49 PM~5063826
> *SLANGIN TAMALES :biggrin:
> *


U BE HANGING TOO MUCH WITH CHINGO! LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

now we are talking...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 08:51 PM~5063838
> *U BE HANGING TOO MUCH WITH CHINGO! LOL
> *


A TAMALE IS AMERICAS CUP OF COFFEEE!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 08:53 PM~5063850
> *now we are talking...
> *


who we talking too :scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 08:53 PM~5063850
> *now we are talking...
> *


YEAH BUT SUM1 WILL FUCK IT UP PRETTY SOON. WATCH :uh:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2006, 09:57 PM~5063874
> *YEAH BUT SUM1 WILL FUCK IT UP PRETTY SOON. WATCH :uh:
> *


HEY :cheesy: YOU WHATCHA UP TO ??? HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU IN AMINUTE ????


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2006, 08:58 PM~5063889
> *HEY  :cheesy:  YOU WHATCHA UP TO ??? HAVENT HEARD FROM YOU IN AMINUTE ????
> *


CHILLIN AND YOU? :angry: :0 :angry: :0 :biggrin: :0 :angry: :0 :angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2006, 10:02 PM~5063912
> *CHILLIN AND YOU? :angry:  :0  :angry:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :angry:  :0  :angry:
> *


what tha fuck you mad at ??? :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2006, 09:08 PM~5063970
> *what tha fuck you mad at ??? :angry:
> *


DONT ACK DUM :angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2006, 10:10 PM~5063989
> *DONT ACK DUM :angry:
> *


what the hell i do to you :angry: !!!!

oh hell no :uh: !!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

my 88 escort 


Sporting murals!





















Check out that interior!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

My 78 Cutlass!!































these are the only pics I have of this car.... I took them off my TV!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 16 2006, 09:20 PM~5064072
> *my 88 escort
> Sporting murals!
> 
> ...


LOL. SORRY BOUT THAT :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2006, 09:16 PM~5064039
> *what the hell i do to you  :angry: !!!!
> 
> oh hell no  :uh: !!!!!!!
> *


R U SERIOUS? U DONT KNOW?WHATEVER MAN :angry:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2006, 10:35 PM~5064202
> *R U SERIOUS? U DONT KNOW?WHATEVER MAN :angry:
> *



i have no idea what the hell your talking about im gonna call you !!!
answer your phone !!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2006, 10:34 PM~5064191
> *LOL. SORRY BOUT THAT :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: 


I had to learn on something....
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2006, 10:35 PM~5064202
> *R U SERIOUS? U DONT KNOW?WHATEVER MAN :angry:
> *


ima talk shit to you know mutha fucker you fucking want to start talking shit too andale pos orale whatcha gotta say sucker !!!! :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2006, 09:44 PM~5064249
> *ima talk shit to you know mutha fucker you fucking want to start talking shit too andale pos orale whatcha gotta say sucker !!!!  :angry:
> *


FUCK YOU THEN YOU'RE THE ONE THAT DID IT AND NOW YOU'RE MAD AT ME FUCK THAT SHIT MAN :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2006, 10:47 PM~5064268
> *FUCK YOU THEN YOU'RE THE ONE THAT DID IT AND NOW YOU'RE MAD AT ME FUCK THAT SHIT MAN :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


omg !!!!
you are something for real !!!!
you started it and couldnt finish now you gonna get mad at me??????

FUCK YOU ya heard me !!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2006, 10:02 PM~5064307
> *omg !!!!
> you are something for real !!!!
> you started it and couldnt finish now you gonna get mad at me??????
> ...


YOU JUST NEED TO GET OVER THAT SHIT ALREADY. MOVE AROUND *****


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

For me...before the Dakota was an '87 Blazer. Actually 2 but only one wasnt completely stock.
[attachmentid=505868]

 








but then..




I got the Dakota....




and my brother had the Typhoon..






:0 






 

[attachmentid=505870][attachmentid=505872]


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2006, 11:24 PM~5064389
> *YOU JUST NEED TO GET OVER THAT SHIT ALREADY. MOVE AROUND *****
> *


GET OVER IT ?????? :0 
WTF :angry: 
WAIT TILL I POST YOUR NAKED PICTURES ONLINE LETS SEE HOW YOU LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2006, 10:36 PM~5064459
> *GET OVER IT ??????  :0
> WTF  :angry:
> WAIT TILL I POST YOUR NAKED PICTURES ONLINE LETS SEE HOW YOU LIKE IT!!!!
> *



HOLY SHIT!! Make sure u Warna brutha I dont wanna catch any glimpses of that :0 :tears: :nono:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> For me...before the Dakota was an '87 Blazer.  Actually 2 but only one wasnt completely stock.
> [attachmentid=505868]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2006, 11:37 PM~5064473
> *HOLY SHIT!! Make sure u Warna brutha  I dont wanna catch any glimpses of that  :0  :tears:  :nono:
> *


THAT FUCKER IS GONNA PAY FOR WHAT HE DID TO ME !!! :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2006, 10:38 PM~5064481
> *POOR CADDY DUDE  :0 YOU KILLED IT  :angry:  !!!!!
> *


que caddy...el de la troka was the drunk fucker so que se chinge el buey!! :angry: At least my brother came out unscathed. It was a Chevy censilla not a caddy truck.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

GOODNIGHT PEOPLES YALL HAVE A GOOD FRIDAY !!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2006, 11:20 PM~5064770
> *GOODNIGHT PEOPLES YALL HAVE A GOOD FRIDAY !!!
> *



g'NIght... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP SIC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 11:50 PM~5065387
> *SUP SIC
> *


what it do???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 16 2006, 10:36 PM~5064459
> *GET OVER IT ??????  :0
> WTF  :angry:
> WAIT TILL I POST YOUR NAKED PICTURES ONLINE LETS SEE HOW YOU LIKE IT!!!!
> *


SHIT DO IT OR BETTER YET I'LL DO IT FOR YOU.BUT REMEMBER I GOT SUM OF YOU TOO.LOL :biggrin: .


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Friday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 06:33 AM~5066287
> *Friday
> *


payday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2006, 09:15 AM~5066416
> *payday
> *


yes buey :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 07:18 AM~5066429
> *yes buey  :biggrin:
> *


monthly bonus check too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2006, 09:21 AM~5066435
> *monthly bonus check too
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 07:32 AM~5066491
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2006, 09:34 AM~5066496
> *:uh:
> *


i only get my expense check next week :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 07:35 AM~5066505
> *i only get my expense check next week  :uh:
> *


you act like its not alot of money we all know u r undercover baller


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2006, 09:36 AM~5066510
> *you act like its not alot of money we all know u r undercover baller
> *


it's quite a bit but i don't ball i just poppin my collar


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda short-d?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good morning Houston!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 07:38 AM~5066531
> *it's quite a bit but i don't ball i just poppin my collar
> *


uhh ever since u can remember?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 07:41 AM~5066544
> * short-d?
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2006, 09:42 AM~5066557
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


short dog foo' :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 07:43 AM~5066563
> *short dog foo'  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's going down this weekend in H-city?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 09:03 AM~5066667
> *What's going down this weekend in H-city?
> *


 :dunno: wedding sat. , meeting sun.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 17 2006, 10:11 AM~5066700
> *:dunno: wedding sat. , meeting sun.
> *


call el alien up, he's waiting for info on the wedding to spin for it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

its firday and im ready for a beer. :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 10:03 AM~5066667
> *What's going down this weekend in H-city?
> *


going to Dallas for the Bumper 2 Bumper show :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 09:11 AM~5066708
> *call el alien up, he's waiting for info on the wedding to spin for it.
> *


allright, I'll call homeboy up and tell him to call el DJ Alien


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 17 2006, 10:16 AM~5066737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

rompe-nalgas said the concert was loud as hell due to the lil kiddies screaming throughout the whole thing.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 09:16 AM~5066739
> *going to Dallas for the Bumper 2 Bumper show :thumbsup:
> *


bring me back a t-shirt and and a gurl to wear it :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 10:21 AM~5066776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, it was so fkn loud!!! Imagine 50,000 screaming little girls, including my two!! People around me were trippin' out cause my little one was rocking out - head banging and swinging her hair around! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 09:27 AM~5066811
> *Dude, it was so fkn loud!!!  Imagine 50,000 screaming little girls, including my two!!  People around me were trippin' out cause my little one was rocking out - head banging and swinging her hair around!  lol :biggrin:
> *


I'm guessing you went to the Duff Show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 10:27 AM~5066811
> *Dude, it was so fkn loud!!!  Imagine 50,000 screaming little girls, including my two!!  People around me were trippin' out cause my little one was rocking out - head banging and swinging her hair around!  lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 17 2005, 04:27 PM~2865199
> *wheres everyone???????????
> *


DAMN A YR AGO..... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 17 2006, 10:09 AM~5067052
> *DAMN A YR AGO..... :biggrin:
> *


you are so easily amused


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 17 2006, 11:09 AM~5067052
> *DAMN A YR AGO..... :biggrin:
> *


going to see what i posted a year ago....

*....forget that, goofy you must have been bored to scroll back many pages....*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 17 2006, 10:16 AM~5066737
> *its firday and im ready for a beer. :cheesy:
> *


it's St. Patrick's Day ... so you must be ready for some Green Beer! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 09:17 AM~5067098
> *it's St. Patrick's Day ... so you must be ready for some Green Beer! :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2006, 11:23 AM~5067154
> *:uh:
> *


Top O'the Morning to ya :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 17 2006, 09:16 AM~5066737
> *its firday and im ready for a beer. :cheesy:
> *


MMM GREEN BEER!!1 Happy St Patty's Day!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I made sure not to wear green today....Hoping the ladies give me a good pinching. Hells yeah, it'll be the most action I've had in 7 months :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 12:19 PM~5067526
> *:ugh:
> *


 :angel: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=5067654&


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 17 2006, 12:08 PM~5067453
> *I made sure not to wear green today....Hoping the ladies give me a good pinching.  Hells yeah, it'll be the most action I've had in 7 months :angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 12:41 PM~5067685
> *:angel:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=5067654&
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 09:17 AM~5067097
> *going to see what i posted a year ago....
> 
> ....forget that, goofy you must have been bored to scroll back many pages....
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Is anyone taking their ride up to Dallas... for either the show or the picninc?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 17 2006, 11:39 AM~5067992
> *Is anyone taking their ride up to Dallas... for either the show or the picninc?
> *


hey ellie you want to take some flyers for me.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 17 2006, 01:40 PM~5068000
> *hey ellie you want to take some flyers for me.... :biggrin:
> *



I would but Im not going... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

juan... did you get my email? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 17 2006, 01:53 PM~5068078
> *juan... did you get my email?  :biggrin:
> *


two buckle my shoe :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 01:54 PM~5068088
> *two buckle my shoe :ugh:
> *



no thats two... loco.

Hey Im calling you this weekend foo...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 17 2006, 01:55 PM~5068098
> *no thats two... loco.
> 
> Hey Im calling you this weekend foo...
> *


make sure it is sunday. i'll be busy til then.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 12:41 PM~5067685
> *:angel:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=5067654&
> *


:biggrin:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=248680&st=20


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 02:02 PM~5068160
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=248680&st=20
> *



:twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 02:02 PM~5068160
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=248680&st=20
> *


email me the original of that pic


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 02:18 PM~5068304
> *email me the original of that pic
> *


I did ... I got it from you in the first place :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 12:59 PM~5068125
> *make sure it is sunday.  i'll be busy til then.
> *


What are the plans for this fin de semana


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 02:34 PM~5068388
> *I did ... I got it from you in the first place :uh: :biggrin:
> *


ole age mang


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Is there a Legacy CC in town or in Texas?

My brother and I had started Legacy CC back in '92... I may want to restart it if no one has taken the name.

Ill post some pics of our rides back then...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 10:17 AM~5067098
> *it's St. Patrick's Day ... so you must be ready for some Green Beer! :thumbsup:
> *


hell i dont care what color it is as long as it goes down smooth! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 17 2006, 03:17 PM~5068555
> *hell i dont care what color it is as long as it goes down smooth! :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 17 2006, 02:17 PM~5068555
> *hell i dont care what color it is as long as it goes down smooth! :biggrin:
> *


Cochina brn eyz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 17 2006, 03:17 PM~5068555
> *hell i dont care what color it is as long as it goes down smooth! :biggrin:
> *


light tannish color? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 17 2006, 02:38 PM~5068401
> *What are the plans for this fin de semana
> *


personal stuff i need to get done.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 02:21 PM~5068585
> *light tannish color?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 02:22 PM~5068592
> *personal stuff i need to get done.
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 17 2006, 02:17 PM~5068555
> *hell i dont care what color it is as long as it goes down smooth! :biggrin:
> *


Just got back from Sams BOat for lunch...hehehe the rest of the workday is ruined :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 02:18 PM~5068561
> *:ugh:
> *


BEER SUCIA I'M TALKIN BOUT BEER!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 17 2006, 02:20 PM~5068577
> *Cochina brn eyz
> *


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i forgot this site is full of perverted minds.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2006, 02:21 PM~5068585
> *light tannish color?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 17 2006, 02:39 PM~5068704
> *Just got back from Sams BOat for lunch...hehehe the rest of the workday is ruined  :biggrin:
> *


sams boat...remember dena sunday nights...hahaha!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 17 2006, 04:06 PM~5068885
> *sams boat...remember dena sunday nights...hahaha!!
> *


I think Mercedes got us banned from there  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 02:28 PM~5069005
> *I think Mercedes got us banned from there    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 03:28 PM~5069005
> *I think Mercedes got us banned from there    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that bia is fkin crazy!! ah hell im having a flash back!! remember ole girl at POP that she was clowning?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

benzo wanted to get with the lone


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2006, 05:55 PM~5069600
> *benzo wanted to get with the lone
> *


this benzo? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i guess thats her last time i saw here it was dark and less clothes.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2006, 06:03 PM~5069666
> *i guess thats her last time i saw here it was dark and less clothes.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2006, 05:03 PM~5069666
> *i guess thats her last time i saw here it was dark and less clothes.
> *




:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 17 2006, 06:14 PM~5069758
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

it was probably brian, seein as how you say "i guess thats her, it was dark".........................and it wasnt a flashlight in his pocket when you asked


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happen to the pic.


----------



## htown_manny17 (Feb 18, 2004)

Wut up my htown lolo peeps! I haven't posted on here for the longest! So where did ya'll say all the lolo meets are at? Any of ya'll know who is selling one?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Nick you rollin' to Dallas this weekend?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 07:45 PM~5070579
> *Nick you rollin' to Dallas this weekend?
> *


NAW I GOT MY LIL GIRL TILL TOMORROW THEN I GOT THAT HLC MEETIN ON SUNDAY


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 07:45 PM~5070579
> *Nick you rollin' to Dallas this weekend?
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT, I JUST MIGHT GO OUT THERE .WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS. :dunno:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2006, 09:01 PM~5070691
> *NAW I GOT MY LIL GIRL TILL TOMORROW THEN I GOT THAT HLC MEETIN ON SUNDAY
> *



HEY WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING TO NOW !!! I AINT SCARED OF YOU


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Wueno Wueno Pink Panther in the House


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 17 2006, 09:57 PM~5071063
> *Wueno Wueno Pink Panther in the House
> *



HEY HEY HEY !!!

HAVE YOU HEARD THAT SONG E40 AND MIKE JONES???
SOUNDS PRETTY TIGHT !!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2006, 08:00 PM~5063487
> *U WANNA SELL THE 2 DR FLEET WOOD, 84
> *


nope but ill sell the black coupe


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 17 2006, 08:56 PM~5071054
> *HEY WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING TO NOW !!! I AINT SCARED OF YOU BITCH !!
> *


YOU SHOULD BE BITCH I GOT FAMILY ALL OVER CALI THAT'LL HANDLE MY LIGHT WORK FOR ME. N-E-WAYZ MOVE AROUND HOE. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wave: :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 16 2006, 01:39 PM~5061207
> *I DONT NEED ANYONE FIGHTING MY BATTLES, IM A GROWN MAN. YEA I DID SAY U HAVENT TAKEN YOUR CAR OUT, BUT I NEVER SAID NOTHING BAD BOUT YOUR CAR, AM I RIGHT OR WRONG? YOUR THE ONE THAT STATED TALKING NOISE BOUT MY RIDE. OF COURSE YOU ARE GONNA HAVE A BETTER PAINT JOB THAN ME, MY RIDE GOT PAINTED, STRIPING, MURALS ALL IN ONE WEEK AND YOURS TOOK A COUPLE OF YRS.
> *



:0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*QUE ROLLA PINCHE HOUSTONE..?!!*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*QUE ROLLA PINCHE HOUSTONE..?!!*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 17 2006, 10:08 AM~5067453
> *I made sure not to wear green today....Hoping the ladies give me a good pinching.  Hells yeah, it'll be the most action I've had in 7 months :angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



TMI :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: whos going 2 Dallas


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Here are a few of our SGK Designz, if any one is interested, we have them in many color T-Shirts,.........you can find them in Aztlan Wear in Pasadena Town Square Mall (713) 740-9618 opening in Greenspoint Mall in a few months.......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 12:38 AM~5072456
> *Here are a few of our SGK Designz, if any one is interested in
> *


i like the first houstone that has the star at the bottom.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 01:38 AM~5072456
> *Here are a few of our SGK Designz, if any one is interested in
> *


THOSE ARE SOME TITE DESIGNS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 18 2006, 12:44 AM~5072508
> *THOSE ARE SOME TITE DESIGNS!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, it feels good to get positive input from ya... :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 12:38 AM~5072456
> *Here are a few of our SGK Designz, if any one is interested, we have them in many color T-Shirts,.........you can find them in Aztlan Wear in Pasadena Town Square Mall (713) 740-9618 opening in Greenspoint Mall in a few months.......
> *


I like the first two Houstone design, and the vato with the Houstone tat...Do you have them in a 3X :cheesy:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 18 2006, 01:01 AM~5072617
> *I like the first two Houstone design, and the vato with the Houstone tat...Do you have them in a 3X :cheesy:
> *


Any size, small-6x, just give me tha color you want.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh snap I love that City of BLuntz Design...Did you ever get the ones of that vato gangster with the bandana hanging out


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 01:04 AM~5072632
> *Any size, small-6x, just give me tha color you want.
> *


I want them in Gray, White, Black, and Blue all 3X...Do you have them in store or do you have to order them


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 18 2006, 01:04 AM~5072634
> *Oh snap I love that City of BLuntz Design...Did you ever get the ones of that vato gangster with the bandana hanging out
> *


All out, sold that design to Sleeved, will get some more in two weeks.......won't have Houstone on it thow, ours will be a little different.....


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 18 2006, 01:05 AM~5072646
> *I want them in Gray, White, Black, and Blue all 3X...Do you have them in store or do you have to order them
> *


Have white, black, navy..........soon will get gray..


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 01:07 AM~5072655
> *All out, sold that design to Sleeved, will get some more in two weeks.......won't have Houstone on it thow, ours will be a little different.....
> *


Yeah I kinda figured, but I like the design and I wanted to get one with a gray bandana


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 01:08 AM~5072669
> *Have white, black, navy..........soon will get gray..
> *


How much loco, and what time you open mañana


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 18 2006, 01:10 AM~5072681
> *How much loco, and what time you open mañana
> *


$19.99 10a.m to 9p.m, fot tha Houstone design......... te watcho vato, need some sleep eh, worked over X on some other designs...........


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 01:14 AM~5072705
> *$19.99    10a.m to 9p.m, fot tha Houstone design......... te watcho vato, need some sleep eh, worked over X on some other designs...........
> *


Orale i'll be in there mañana to get some after I take my boy to his Anger Management classes


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 18 2006, 01:23 AM~5072747
> *Orale i'll be in there mañana to get some after I take my boy to his Anger Management classes
> *


dam, I guess we have something in common, I have been told to take some my dam self.........but chale, thats why I HIT DA BAG, BLAST @ TARGETS down tha street @ tha gun center, and kick da dogz........... :biggrin: puro pedo........


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 01:28 AM~5072775
> *dam, I guess we have something in common, I have been told to take some my dam self.........but chale, thats why I HIT DA BAG, BLAST @ TARGETS down tha street @ tha gun center, and kick da dogz........... :biggrin:
> *


I just go to the gun range and let out my aggresions on the little paper men :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 18 2006, 02:30 AM~5072793
> *I just go to the gun range and let out my aggresions on the little paper men :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 18 2006, 01:36 AM~5072827
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP JOHN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 17 2006, 08:32 PM~5071265
> *nope but ill sell the black coupe
> *


that body style aint doin nothin for me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena the bumper 2 bumper show is sunday. (MARCH) the date YOU set to go against me. do you need an extension again????????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 18 2006, 02:31 AM~5073059
> *SUP JOHN
> *


sup killa


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 18 2006, 03:04 AM~5073186
> *sup killa
> *


HOWS IT TASTE MUTHA FUCKAS? YOU'LL BE FUCKIN FAT BITCHES IN NO TIME, YOU MIGHT EVEN FIGHT A ***** OR TWO.MMMMM MMMMM. MAN DON'T LISTEN TO ME I'M FUCKIN SLEEPY. :cheesy:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2006, 04:52 AM~5073286
> *HOWS IT TASTE MUTHA FUCKAS? YOU'LL BE FUCKIN FAT BITCHES IN NO TIME, YOU MIGHT EVEN FIGHT A ***** OR TWO.MMMMM MMMMM. MAN DON'T LISTEN TO ME I'M FUCKIN SLEEPY. :cheesy:
> *


WTF DID U DRINK TONITE? LOL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

BY THE WAY I FEEL LIKE :barf:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

ITS 6:00 AM WHERE IS EVERYONE WAKEUP!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 18 2006, 04:57 AM~5073446
> *ITS 6:00 AM WHERE IS EVERYONE WAKEUP!!!
> *


Im at work.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 01:38 AM~5072456
> *Here are a few of our SGK Designz, if any one is interested, we have them in many color T-Shirts,.........you can find them in Aztlan Wear in Pasadena Town Square Mall (713) 740-9618 opening in Greenspoint Mall in a few months.......
> *


te aventastes homie. i'll stop by the mall today


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 17 2006, 04:28 PM~5069005
> *I think Mercedes got us banned from there    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's believable. lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Latin.....wuz up homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 18 2006, 10:46 AM~5073865
> *Latin.....wuz up homie
> *


At the office putting in some work. checking out layitlow also.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Latin classic :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2006, 02:52 AM~5073286
> *HOWS IT TASTE MUTHA FUCKAS? YOU'LL BE FUCKIN FAT BITCHES IN NO TIME, YOU MIGHT EVEN FIGHT A ***** OR TWO.MMMMM MMMMM. MAN DON'T LISTEN TO ME I'M FUCKIN SLEEPY. :cheesy:
> *


you aint seen none of my movies


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 18 2006, 11:35 AM~5074443
> *you aint seen none of my movies
> *


DEEP DLUE SEA, A FUCKEN SHARK ATE ME!! YES THEY DESERVED TO DIE,AND I HOPE THEY ROTT IN HELL!! ONCE AGAIN DONT LISTEN TO ME. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that shit still gets me rollin hows it taste muthafuckas


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2006, 11:00 PM~5071390
> *YOU SHOULD BE BITCH I GOT FAMILY ALL OVER CALI THAT'LL HANDLE MY LIGHT WORK FOR ME. N-E-WAYZ MOVE AROUND HOE. :0
> *


hey wtf you crossed the line you better delete that shit and tell your crew to come to my house !!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Mar 18 2006, 01:47 PM~5075041
> *hey wtf you crossed the line you better delete that shit and tell your crew to come to my house !!!
> *


ALL I NEED IS A HOME PHONE # AND PROOF OF RESIDENCE AND I'LL HAVE MY UNIT AT UR HOUSE WITHIN MINUTES.THANK YOU FOR USING HOJAK.LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=508048]


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 18 2006, 03:40 PM~5075511
> *
> 
> [attachmentid=508048]
> *


SUP *****? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

esta muerto up in hurr


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 18 2006, 03:42 AM~5073105
> *dena the bumper 2 bumper show is sunday. (MARCH) the date YOU set to go against me. do you need an extension again????????
> *


i thought we agreed on San Antonio :dunno: (MAY) I just got back from the Bumper 2 Bumper setup HERE IN DALLAS and I didn't see you there :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 18 2006, 05:22 PM~5076017
> *i thought we said San Antonio :dunno: MAY
> *


Ya'll did he just trying to get you riled up....what you doing tonight?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 18 2006, 05:22 PM~5076017
> * I just got back from the Bumper 2 Bumper setup HERE IN DALLAS and I didn't see you there  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 18 2006, 06:43 PM~5076396
> *:0
> *


THAT CAR BELONGS TO PEDRO OF BLVD ACES .AND BESIDES IT'S A HARDTOP ON FACTORY HUBCAPS.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2006, 07:33 PM~5076611
> *THAT CAR BELONGS TO PEDRO OF BLVD ACES .AND BESIDES IT'S A HARDTOP ON FACTORY HUBCAPS.
> *


why you gotta ruin the fun
:thumbsdown:



oh and i know that, cause i was talking to lonestar this morning


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Im probably heading out to Bumper 2 Bumper tomorrow. i'll take lots of pics if i go


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 18 2006, 12:38 AM~5072456
> *Here are a few of our SGK Designz, if any one is interested, we have them in many color T-Shirts,.........you can find them in Aztlan Wear in Pasadena Town Square Mall (713) 740-9618 opening in Greenspoint Mall in a few months.......
> *


 I like the middle Houstone in O.E. 4x GREEN? Imma roll by and get some belts to hold up the Dickies too. You got GREEN, RED, BLACK?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2006, 08:33 PM~5076611
> *THAT CAR BELONGS TO PEDRO OF BLVD ACES .AND BESIDES IT'S A HARDTOP ON FACTORY HUBCAPS.
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD NICK ... THEY GOT ME CONFUSED FOR SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T KNOW THEIR SHIT ... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 18 2006, 10:27 PM~5077604
> *I like the middle Houstone in O.E.  4x GREEN? Imma roll by and get some belts to hold up the Dickies too. You got GREEN, RED, BLACK?
> *


only black, white, brown, kacki, red, navy, pink, royal blue...........


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP DISTURBED IS THE TRUCK DONE YET? POST PIX OR SUMTHIN.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2006, 01:27 AM~5078557
> *SUP DISTURBED IS THE TRUCK DONE YET? POST PIX OR SUMTHIN.
> *


sup fool u kno its not done yet mayne...u were at the shop.. i dont have the pics, los has them... im waiting for him to email them to me so that i can post them up....im tired as hell, but i dont wanna go to sleep.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

wzup people!!! what yall get into tonite?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 19 2006, 02:33 AM~5078751
> *wzup people!!! what yall get into tonite?
> *


INTO BED IN A LIL BIT :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HI CONRAD


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2006, 02:38 AM~5078759
> *HI CONRAD
> *


What it do fool.........


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 19 2006, 02:33 AM~5078751
> *wzup people!!! what yall get into tonite?
> *


went to one of our club members wedding


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup MIKE!!!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

ey wuzz up Disturbed, Betty said whatado, and that you a ho azz *****, ohh she also says your a dork and a retard


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 19 2006, 02:48 AM~5078776
> *What it do fool.........
> *


nothin bout to go to sleep.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

LETS SEE WHO CAN STAY ON LIL THE LONGEST. I BET I WIN EASILY!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 19 2006, 03:08 AM~5078813
> *LETS SEE WHO CAN STAY ON LIL THE LONGEST. I BET I WIN EASILY!!!
> *


IS THAT SUMTHIN TO BE PROUD OF? STINKIN MARANO. I SMELL BACON :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 19 2006, 03:08 AM~5078813
> *LETS SEE WHO CAN STAY ON LIL THE LONGEST. I BET I WIN EASILY!!!
> *


well shit cuzz you probably at work fuccer


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2006, 03:09 AM~5078815
> *IS THAT SUMTHIN TO BE PROUD OF? STINKIN MARANO. I SMELL BACON :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I'M OUTY


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2006, 03:10 AM~5078820
> *I'M OUTY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 19 2006, 04:10 AM~5078817
> *well shit cuzz you probably at work fuccer
> *


SOMEONES GOTTA WORK WHILE EVERYONE ELSE SLEEPS.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2006, 04:09 AM~5078815
> *IS THAT SUMTHIN TO BE PROUD OF? STINKIN MARANO. I SMELL BACON :biggrin:
> *


NOT REALLY!!! I SMELL ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup ppl


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 19 2006, 03:08 AM~5078813
> *LETS SEE WHO CAN STAY ON LIL THE LONGEST. I BET I WIN EASILY!!!
> *


you lose im still on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEXXXYLATINABUNNY (Feb 16, 2006)

TEXAS WHERE U AT?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 19 2006, 01:34 AM~5078589
> *sup fool u kno its not done yet mayne...u were at the shop.. i dont have the pics, los has them... im waiting for him to email them to me so that i can post them up....im tired as hell, but i dont wanna go to sleep.
> *


huh? no i dont :dunno:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEXXXYLATINABUNNY_@Mar 19 2006, 08:44 AM~5079084
> *TEXAS WHERE U AT?
> *


Texas here!


----------



## geezzus (Jun 8, 2003)

do anybody go to Memorial park on sundays.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geezzus_@Mar 19 2006, 10:37 AM~5079477
> *do anybody go to Memorial park on sundays.
> *


Thats even older than Mason park and Richmond. That I know of that would be a negative.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

damn where is everybody at


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 19 2006, 02:01 PM~5080548
> *damn where is everybody at
> *


at the park...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 19 2006, 05:02 PM~5081037
> *at the park...
> *


DAMN NOBODY TOLD ME


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP ******


----------



## KrS1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey i'm looking for a painter. I just want my car repainted, nothing fansy, but I would like base coat, clear coat under the hood and trunk, and the door jams. There are no major dents on the car, only small dings. Only hoping to find someone for under $1,200. I know you have to see the car before you can give me an actual price. Send me a message if you have any info.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2006, 03:52 PM~5075315
> *ALL I NEED IS A HOME PHONE # AND PROOF OF RESIDENCE AND I'LL HAVE MY UNIT AT UR HOUSE WITHIN MINUTES.THANK YOU FOR USING HOJAK.LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



FUCKING BASTARD !!!!! :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Dena said she would like to buy our Law Enforcement officers a couple..............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 19 2006, 10:35 PM~5083213
> *Dena said she would like to buy our Law Enforcement officers a couple..............
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:banghead: just came back from dallas :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 19 2006, 11:18 PM~5083470
> *:banghead: just came back from dallas  :angry:
> *


no money....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

two weeks away........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown.any pics from dallas


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmm


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 19 2006, 11:44 PM~5083657
> *wut it do htown.any pics from dallas
> *


go to showandevents


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2006, 11:45 PM~5083675
> *Hmm
> 
> 
> ...


ha....Zar hittin that 3


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

another 3


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

3


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Better pic of 3


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I need to take Yalls mind off of the crap goin on in here so here you go. SnJ I hope you dont mind.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Well ladies and gentlemen I hope these last pics may have inspired all to stay true and respect each other. Well, maybe not but just Respect one another and their rides, and you will be returned that respect!!! Peace


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2006, 11:45 PM~5083675
> *Hmm
> 
> 
> ...


dat boy zar clowing in his lrm featured caddy


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2006, 01:17 AM~5083921
> *dat boy zar clowing in his lrm featured caddy
> *


JUST TRYIN TO START SHIT HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

A TRU RIDER KNOWS NOT TO DISRESPECT ANOTHER MAN/WOMAN OR HIS/HER RIDE CUZ A TRU RIDER KNOWS ITS NOT ABOUT WHO HAS THE BALLZ TO SAY IT ITS ABOUT WHO HAS THE DESENTCY AND CLASS TO KEEP IT TO HIM/HERSELF. SO WITH THAT BEING SAID DO YO RIDE THE WAY YOU WANT IT AND RESPECT THE GAME FO WHAT IT IS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 20 2006, 05:33 AM~5084581
> *A TRU RIDER KNOWS NOT TO DISRESPECT ANOTHER MAN/WOMAN OR HIS/HER RIDE CUZ A TRU RIDER KNOWS ITS NOT ABOUT WHO HAS THE BALLZ TO SAY IT ITS ABOUT WHO HAS THE DESENTCY AND CLASS TO KEEP IT TO HIM/HERSELF. SO WITH THAT BEING SAID DO YO RIDE THE WAY YOU WANT IT AND RESPECT THE GAME FO WHAT IT IS
> *



Thats the smartest thing I've heard on here in ages. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey guys is this Shortys blazer? I see the sticker... 
Just wondering... I dont see the usual switchman on it either... :dunno: :dunno:

Hataproof??? Living in Luxury CC??


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 08:42 AM~5084866
> *Hey guys is this Shortys blazer? I see the sticker...
> Just wondering... I dont see the usual switchman on it either...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


No loco that's Living in Luxury's blazer, Shorty just did the work on it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 20 2006, 09:44 AM~5084872
> *No loco that's Living in Luxury's blazer, Shorty just did the work on it
> *



I thought so... check it... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=223331&st=520

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 08:45 AM~5084876
> *I thought so... check it...  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=223331&st=520
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I know Shorty got schooled, never thought I'd see the day


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2006, 12:35 AM~5083213
> *Dena said she would like to buy our Law Enforcement officers a couple..............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

THERE WAS NO WAY WE WERE GOING 2 WIN ON RADICAL


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

SNJ back up and running or something? Just wondering.. saw a lot of pictures.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2006, 10:58 AM~5085137
> *THERE WAS NO WAY WE WERE GOING 2 WIN ON RADICAL
> *



Did Shorty take anything out there?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Went to Dallas and met a some cool peeps  ....also helped bring impalastyles Kandied out impala trunk lid back to H-town :0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

YES HE TOOK 5 CARS 4 FIRST AND 1 SECOND :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2006, 11:24 AM~5085257
> *YES HE TOOK 5 CARS 4 FIRST AND 1 SECOND :thumbsup:
> *



uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2006, 11:10 AM~5085188
> *Went to Dallas and met a some cool peeps  ....also helped bring impalastyles Kandied out impala hood back to H-town :0
> *


Heard you were chilling with ex214girl's primo


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2006, 11:53 AM~5085356
> *Heard you were chilling with ex214girl's primo
> *


and ex214girl :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 20 2006, 10:53 AM~5085356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Oh snap could this be a potential future R.O member


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 20 2006, 12:13 PM~5085491
> *:0 Oh snap  could this be a potential future R.O member
> *


 :0 + :0 = :0 :0


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Did anyone see Ken Lay there?

I heard Enron CC repped pretty good.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 19 2006, 11:35 PM~5083213
> *Dena said she would like to buy our Law Enforcement officers a couple..............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2006, 11:17 AM~5085522
> *:0  +  :0  =  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 20 2006, 12:24 PM~5085577
> *Did anyone see Ken Lay there?
> 
> I heard Enron CC repped pretty good.
> *


I don't keep up with them white folks :dunno:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2006, 12:27 PM~5085604
> *I don't keep up with them white folks :dunno:
> *


Just an ongoing joke... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 20 2006, 12:24 PM~5085577
> *Did anyone see Ken Lay there?
> 
> I heard Enron CC repped pretty good.
> *


I saw Ken trying to get Lay-ed there :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:35 PM~5085665
> *I saw Ken trying to get Lay-ed there  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2006, 12:36 PM~5085674
> *link?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2006, 10:53 AM~5085356
> *Heard you were chilling with ex214girl's primo
> *


yup, he's cool gente


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:35 PM~5085665
> *I saw Ken trying to get Lay-ed there  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn, poor Ken ain't never ger live that down.

ENRON CC, what up?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2006, 12:45 PM~5085721
> *yup, he's cool gente
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Mar 20 2006, 09:57 AM~5085135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

and mr. a is cool peeps fa sho


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 20 2006, 12:50 PM~5085757
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


:wave: WHERE THE MILLER LITES AT! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:53 AM~5085782
> *:wave: WHERE THE MILLER LITES AT! :biggrin:
> *


in your cousins car :roflmao: that fool was stocked up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 20 2006, 12:54 PM~5085787
> *in your cousins car :roflmao: that fool was stocked up
> *


NAH, I THINK WE FINISHED THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 10:35 AM~5085665
> *I saw Ken trying to get Lay-ed there  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



too bad your car doesnt get layed out


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2006, 01:08 PM~5085898
> *too bad your car doesnt get layed out
> *


but when it does ... who's gonna save ya? :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2006, 11:36 AM~5085674
> *link?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5083213


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2006, 01:48 PM~5086193
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5083213
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

slow in here today.... everyone is watching the B2B thread I guess...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 20 2006, 07:31 PM~5088655
> *ha
> *


man, i wish i was a baller like you. unemployed but travelling  how do you floss soo hard? :tears:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2006, 06:37 PM~5088699
> *man, i wish i was a baller like you.  unemployed but travelling    how do you floss soo hard? :tears:
> *



foo i learned that from the true ballers on here, lonestar and liv4pedos :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2006, 07:37 PM~5088699
> *man, i wish i was a baller like you.  unemployed but travelling    how do you floss soo hard? :tears:
> *



hey what happened to yous today???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so that shit on the b2b thread is fo real.that ***** took off with the cash.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2006, 11:45 AM~5085721
> *yup, he's cool gente
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 20 2006, 11:50 AM~5085757
> *:0   :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


  ............ YALL NEED TO COME DOWN ON A FRIDAY NEXT TIME SO WE COULD KICK IT. :biggrin: .......OR ELSE I WILL BE *"FORCEd"* TO CROSS YALL OUT & PUT A K.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 20 2006, 07:35 PM~5088989
> * ............ YALL NEED TO COME DOWN ON A FRIDAY NEXT TIME SO WE COULD KICK IT.  :biggrin:  .......OR ELSE I WILL BE "FORCEd" TO CROSS YALL OUT & PUT A K.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



this fool

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 20 2006, 07:35 PM~5088989
> * ............ YALL NEED TO COME DOWN ON A FRIDAY NEXT TIME SO WE COULD KICK IT.  :biggrin:  .......OR ELSE I WILL BE "FORCEd" TO CROSS YALL OUT & PUT A K.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *

















:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 20 2006, 11:54 AM~5085787
> *in your cousins car :roflmao: that fool was stocked up
> *


RAIN, SLEET, SHINE, OR SNOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2006, 07:38 PM~5089006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



and this other fool

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:02 PM~5085845
> *NAH, I THINK WE FINISHED THOSE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 20 2006, 07:38 PM~5089010
> *RAIN, SLEET, SHINE, OR SNOW.  :thumbsup:
> *



this dude had like 4 cases of beer in his car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2006, 07:38 PM~5089006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ........."IS THAT SO"......................I CAN HEAR THAT SOUND. .............


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2006, 07:38 PM~5089006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

jokers


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2006, 07:38 PM~5089006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING SERVER.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Mar 20 2006, 06:35 PM~5088989
> * ............ YALL NEED TO COME DOWN ON A FRIDAY NEXT TIME SO WE COULD KICK IT.  :biggrin:  .......OR ELSE I WILL BE "FORCEd" TO CROSS YALL OUT & PUT A K.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that sound like a plan. ill have to show you fools how to drink.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2006, 08:28 PM~5089225
> *that sound like a plan. ill have to show you fools how to drink.
> *



see, i told ya'll he'd look for a reason to get back up there for that 'show' :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Any of you guys work at a car audio shop?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Mar 20 2006, 10:56 PM~5090160
> *Any of you guys work at a car audio shop?
> *


NO BUT WHAT YOU NEED?


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT H.TOWN C.C


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wassup my h-town peeps?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2006, 01:54 AM~5091174
> *wassup my h-town peeps?
> *


sup


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 07:48 PM~5088794
> *hey what happened to yous today???
> *


Not much, worked, went home, watched the news and fell asleep :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 10:20 AM~5092104
> *:twak:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2006, 09:28 PM~5089225
> *that sound like a plan. ill have to show you fools how to drink.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2006, 10:30 AM~5092149
> *:dunno:
> *



Deed ju geta da stuff??


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2006, 10:41 AM~5092162
> *
> *


Que onda ruca? You get the thing we talmbout Friday night? Let me know if you need that hookup


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2006, 10:43 AM~5092174
> *Que onda ruca?  You get the thing we talmbout Friday night?  Let me know if you need that hookup
> *


Not yet, but I'll let you know ... Thanks


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what it do...?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 20 2006, 06:33 AM~5084581
> *A TRU RIDER KNOWS NOT TO DISRESPECT ANOTHER MAN/WOMAN OR HIS/HER RIDE CUZ A TRU RIDER KNOWS ITS NOT ABOUT WHO HAS THE BALLZ TO SAY IT ITS ABOUT WHO HAS THE DESENTCY AND CLASS TO KEEP IT TO HIM/HERSELF. SO WITH THAT BEING SAID DO YO RIDE THE WAY YOU WANT IT AND RESPECT THE GAME FO WHAT IT IS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 21 2006, 12:01 PM~5092568
> *:thumbsup:
> *


que onda :barf: life?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2006, 12:11 PM~5092614
> *que onda :barf: life?
> *


ima stick to my :barf: WHATS THE DEAL LATIN!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:41 AM~5086135
> *but when it does ... who's gonna save ya?  :0
> *


SO WHEN , SAN ANTONIO 2009.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 20 2006, 05:45 PM~5088776
> *foo i learned that from the true ballers on here, lonestar and liv4pedos  :uh:
> *


IM NOT A BALLER FOOL THATS YOU, MAKIN POWER MOVES WITH THAT 4


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 12:21 PM~5092664
> *SO WHEN , SAN ANTONIO 2009.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP H.TOWN C.C.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2006, 10:29 AM~5092714
> *:scrutinize:
> *


HEY SUCKA YOUR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD AT BUMPER SHOW


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 12:46 PM~5092822
> *HEY SUCKA YOUR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD AT BUMPER SHOW
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 12:46 PM~5092822
> *HEY SUCKA YOUR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD AT BUMPER SHOW
> *



Pics??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

U TAKIN THE LAC TO POP TONITE DIANE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 01:22 PM~5093032
> *U TAKIN THE LAC TO POP TONITE DIANE
> *


YOU KNOW WHERE MY LAC IS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IN THE JUNKYARD???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 01:26 PM~5093070
> *IN THE JUNKYARD???
> *


NO BITCH


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2006, 11:35 AM~5093132
> *NO BITCH
> *


PUMP THE BRAKES FOOL YOUR INSIDE TONE GONNA GET YOU PUT OUTSIDE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 01:46 PM~5093208
> *PUMP THE BRAKES FOOL YOUR INSIDE TONE GONNA GET YOU PUT OUTSIDE
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT U GONA DO TAKE THE KNOCK OFFS FROM YOUR WHEELS AND PUT THEM ONA CHAIN AND GO TO POP BLINGING


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 01:47 PM~5093226
> *WHAT U GONA DO TAKE THE KNOCK OFFS FROM YOUR WHEELS AND PUT THEM ONA CHAIN AND GO TO POP BLINGING
> *


I MIGHT ... OR I MIGHT TAKE IT AND KNOCK YOUR ASS OUT WITH IT INSTEAD ... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2006, 11:50 AM~5093252
> * I MIGHT TAKE YOUR ASS OUT INSTEAD ...
> *


----------



## lolohopper81 (Aug 3, 2005)

all tha homeboyz need to go to san jo......cali baby!!!....yay area....cuz we do it big ya dig!!!!! :biggrin: 

beelee me....no wanna bees.....just real mothafukas 
:machinegun: 


yarrrrrrrrrrraaa :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2006, 02:13 PM~5093412
> *wtf......
> *


ok...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 10:43 AM~5092172
> *Deed ju geta da stuff??
> :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 21 2006, 12:13 PM~5092627
> *ima stick to my  :barf:  WHATS THE DEAL LATIN!!!
> *


aver cuando vamos a hooters otra vez.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 12:46 PM~5093208
> *PUMP THE BRAKES FOOL YOUR INSIDE TONE GONNA GET YOU PUT OUTSIDE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2006, 02:46 PM~5093643
> *:scrutinize:
> *



youforgotalready/oldman.com

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ummm...im eating a ultimate cheeseburger


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 02:56 PM~5093703
> *youforgotalready/oldman.com
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


oh that! you need to remind me fool.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

wut it doo doo :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2006, 03:36 PM~5094131
> *wut it doo doo :biggrin:
> *


i doo dooed :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 21 2006, 03:07 PM~5094325
> *i doo dooed  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT A SWITCH U CAN HIT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What band is going to be at party on the plaza tonight?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2006, 01:47 PM~5093646
> *aver cuando vamos a hooters otra vez.
> *


hooters is fine and dandy pero los martes tiene 2fer at Wings n More. Being a broke mexican, prefiero comer alitas que taco de ojo. Those Tacos de Ojo arent very filling!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2006, 05:41 PM~5094607
> *What band is going to be at party on the plaza tonight?
> *










AND


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2006, 05:50 PM~5094668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


el paso on them groups :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2006, 04:55 PM~5094682
> *el paso on them groups  :thumbsdown:
> *


ill probably check out mazz but the nb ridaz thats a no no. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 21 2006, 06:06 PM~5094732
> *ill probably check out mazz but the nb ridaz thats a no no. :thumbsdown:
> *


When there is some real conjunto playing then i'd go. Jimmy Gonzales is too much romantic music :thumbsdown:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2006, 02:47 PM~5093646
> *aver cuando vamos a hooters otra vez.
> *


WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE HOMIE, JUST HOLLA AT ME!!! :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 21 2006, 06:43 PM~5094925
> *WHENEVER YOU GET A CHANCE HOMIE, JUST HOLLA AT ME!!! :wave:
> *


  feel like seeing some hooter wings :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 04:18 PM~5094409
> *I GOT A SWITCH U CAN HIT
> *



why dont you call you know who for that ***** :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 21 2006, 06:00 PM~5095284
> *why dont you call you know who for that ***** :0
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lolohopper81_@Mar 21 2006, 11:58 AM~5093314
> *all tha homeboyz need to go to san jo......cali baby!!!....yay area....cuz we do it big ya dig!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> beelee me....no wanna bees.....just real mothafukas
> ...


calmate caca...


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

Q-vo everybody .....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2006, 05:37 PM~5094890
> *When there is some real conjunto playing then i'd go.  Jimmy Gonzales is too much romantic music :thumbsdown:
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 21 2006, 06:57 PM~5095563
> *calmate caca...
> *


mr money bags himself


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 09:42 PM~5095915
> *mr money bags himself
> *


not me,,thats u and brian


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 21 2006, 10:09 PM~5096379
> *not me,,thats u and brian
> *



where is liv4pedos?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ANYBODY JAMMING ESTERO LATINO RIGHT NOW? JAMMING THOSE CORRIOS RIGHT NOW..!!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

ENRON CC UP IN THIS BITCH.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*~PURO PINCHE HOUSTONE ~QUE VIVA LOS OTROS GENTE~*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 22 2006, 01:00 AM~5096778
> *~PURO PINCHE KEN LAY ~QUE VIVA LOS ENRON BABOSOS'!~
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 22 2006, 12:00 AM~5096778
> *~PURO PINCHE HOUSTONE ~QUE VIVA LOS OTROS GENTE~
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Check yo' myspace Disturbed...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so how was pop. i have to re-up next tuesday


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2006, 06:28 AM~5097986
> *Check yo' myspace Disturbed...
> 
> 
> ...


that foo looked like "Lil biggie"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2006, 06:28 AM~5097986
> *Check yo' myspace Disturbed...
> 
> 
> ...


must be one of magics friends... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2006, 09:46 AM~5098194
> *so how was pop. i have to re-up next tuesday
> *


you missed out Kenneth ... guess who's sponsoring P.O.P. now?! Miller Lite :0 :thumbsup: plus, my homegirl Rebecca won vip passes so we kicked it in the vip section and made some new friends :biggrin: ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ HAPPENING FOLKS. :wave:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 11:02 AM~5098549
> *must be one of magics friends... :biggrin:
> *


Kind of figured that. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 21 2006, 11:31 PM~5096545
> *where is liv4pedos?
> *



talked to him this a.m., said hes back in town from his ballerific journey :0 

where u been at foo?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

kaboom guess who steped in tha room


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

smells like fart in here....oh there you are brian


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 22 2006, 10:02 AM~5098959
> *you missed out Kenneth ... guess who's sponsoring P.O.P. now?!  Miller Lite :0 :thumbsup:  plus, my homegirl Rebecca won vip passes so we kicked it in the vip section and made some new friends :biggrin: ...
> *


YEA PRETTY MUCH ALL OF THEM FLOOZIES CAN GET THE LONES SWOLE DONK


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2006, 02:08 PM~5099776
> *YEA PRETTY MUCH ALL OF THEM FLOOZIES CAN GET THE LONES SWOLE DONK
> *




:uh: .com/yearight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IM IN LOVE WITH A STRIPPER


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I missed 54 pages.......... :0 Can somebody fill me in on all the juicies i missed :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2006, 02:09 PM~5099785
> *IM IN LOVE WITH A STRIPPER
> *



at la bears foo? or the ones doin that funny show in dallas??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2006, 01:09 PM~5099788
> *I missed 54 pages.......... :0  Can somebody fill me in on all the juicies i missed  :biggrin:
> *


I CAN FILL YOU UP WITH PLENTY OF JUICES


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 22 2006, 03:08 PM~5099776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a sick bastard Kenneth


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 22 2006, 03:37 PM~5099855
> *:wave: Welcome Back Carter! :biggrin:
> *


Just call me BoomBoom Washington :biggrin: I was just in Washington DC yesterday  It was freakin snowing too... No biggie, I was drivin my 4x4 Tahoe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2006, 04:04 PM~5100078
> *Just call me BoomBoom Washington :biggrin:  I was just in Washington DC yesterday   It was freakin snowing too... No biggie, I was drivin my 4x4 Tahoe
> *


you find some regal parts?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 10:02 AM~5098549
> *must be one of magics friends... :biggrin:
> *


Nope not my friend :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2006, 02:04 PM~5100078
> *Just call me BoomBoom Washington :biggrin:  I was just in Washington DC yesterday   It was freakin snowing too... No biggie, I was drivin my 4x4 Tahoe
> *


HOW ABOUT WE CALL YOU BOOM BOOM BREAK DOWN IN BUCKET LAC?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2006, 04:15 PM~5100155
> *HOW ABOUT WE CALL YOU BOOM BOOM BREAK DOWN IN BUCKET LAC?
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2006, 04:15 PM~5100155
> *HOW ABOUT WE CALL YOU BOOM BOOM BREAK DOWN IN BUCKET LAC?
> *


sold the bucket lac....
made some $$$$
bought......... I'll let you see for your self kenny!
bought a tahoe.......
Oh and Im still chillin at home gettin paid!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 22 2006, 02:12 PM~5100133
> *Nope not my friend  :nono:
> *


bullshit.. i saw u and him crusin in ur regal down broadway....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2006, 04:10 PM~5100114
> *you find some regal parts?
> *


yes and no call me later and I'll explain!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all this baller talk make me wanna go to the court


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2006, 04:18 PM~5100182
> *sold the bucket lac....
> made some $$$$
> bought......... I'll let you see for your self kenny!
> ...


:thumbsup: when do you go back to work?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 22 2006, 04:20 PM~5100199
> *:thumbsup: when do you go back to work?
> *


whenever......


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 03:19 PM~5100186
> *bullshit.. i saw u and him crusin in ur regal down broadway....
> *


ohh no my friend, but I did happen to see him at your crib eating some fried chicken


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2006, 04:19 PM~5100191
> *yes and no call me later and I'll explain!
> *


 My Grand National will need a new shifter since the one on it is messed up.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 22 2006, 03:31 PM~5100256
> *ohh no my friend, but I did happen to see him at your crib eating some fried chicken
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW YOU MAKING ME HUNGRY. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 22 2006, 02:31 PM~5100256
> *ohh no my friend, but I did happen to see him at your crib eating some fried chicken
> *


yea.. but your the one who introduced him 2 lowrider and tamales.. and shit..schooled him on the masa...or whateva dat shits called


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 06:30 PM~5101039
> *yea.. but your the one who introduced him 2 lowrider and tamales.. and shit..schooled him on the masa...or whateva dat shits called
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2006, 04:40 PM~5101091
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


inster*gay*tor


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2006, 06:52 PM~5101193
> * :wave: i'm gay :wave:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good evening H-town...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2006, 04:40 PM~5101091
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thas the look you make when u see hollywoods cock.... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2006, 02:18 PM~5100182
> *sold the bucket lac....
> made some $$$$
> bought......... I'll let you see for your self kenny!
> ...


how much was it to replace head gasket :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 22 2006, 01:03 PM~5099739
> *talked to him this a.m., said hes back in town from his ballerific journey  :0
> 
> where u been at foo?
> *


we starting to get busy...so i've been busy..what about you ? u still working from home?...hint up a homie once in a while


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2006, 07:22 PM~5102084
> *we starting to get busy...so i've been busy..what about you ? u still working from home?...hint up a homie once in a while
> *


working from home LOLOL pat is that what u call it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2006, 02:18 PM~5100182
> *sold the bucket lac....
> made some $$$$
> bought......... I'll let you see for your self kenny!
> ...



got pic of the lac u sold?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2006, 07:24 PM~5102094
> *working from home LOLOL pat is that what u call it
> *



i meant working on ur home


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

who has nextel DC?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2006, 08:24 PM~5102094
> *working from home LOLOL pat is that what u call it
> *


***** cleaning the house, making dinner for the wifey when she gets home :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 22 2006, 12:12 AM~5096872
> *:biggrin:
> *



*SABES QUE PINCHE MAMONE CHINGA TU MADRE PUTO...!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat got a curfew cant be online past about 6pm. house rules.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2006, 09:42 PM~5102630
> *pat got a curfew cant be online past about 6pm. house rules.
> *


only if he does all his house chores :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 22 2006, 08:44 PM~5102640
> *only if he does all his house chores :cheesy:
> *



that ***** is folding laundry


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2006, 09:57 PM~5102732
> *that ***** is folding laundry
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

haa ya'll ****** funny, take that shit on the road bitches :uh:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

HLC MEETING, Los has a twin behind him..... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 23 2006, 01:25 AM~5103669
> *HLC MEETING, Los has a twin behind him..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2006, 04:45 PM~5100353
> *  My Grand National will need a new shifter since the one on it is messed up.
> *


you got a national :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Has anyone heard the guys in the 104.9 morning show? They suck... and whats up with the dude calling himself "candy"??? :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 23 2006, 01:25 AM~5103669
> *HLC MEETING, Los has a twin behind him..... :biggrin:
> *


WHOA!! who was that!? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 23 2006, 06:20 AM~5104077
> *you got a national :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0  :0
> *


Yes sir!  I need to make room at home since it's over here by my job. I just need a 1967 Chevelle and I'll be content  

It's like this one which is an '87. Mine is the highly sought after 1986 since it was the year that was least produced and sits 1" lower than the '87. The one shown belongs to a friend who sold it to a person in California. This '87 National is going to be heading west this weekend. I got pics of mine, just need to download them from the digital camera.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 06:28 AM~5104247
> *Has anyone heard the guys in the 104.9 morning show? They suck... and whats up with the dude calling himself "candy"???  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


HE LOOKS LIKE A *** ON THE WEBSITE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 10:09 AM~5104562
> *HE LOOKS LIKE A *** ON THE WEBSITE
> *


link?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 08:10 AM~5104564
> *link?
> *


YOU WANT ME TO LINK YOU A PIC OF AQUEER DJ SHORT DOG IS ON HERE, HES GONNA TELL HIM :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 10:14 AM~5104575
> *YOU WANT ME TO LINK YOU A PIC OF AQUEER DJ SHORT DOG IS ON HERE, HES GONNA TELL HIM  :0
> *


you mean dj shortdog with a clean '64 vert that can't be touched? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 08:16 AM~5104580
> *you mean dj shortdog with a clean '64 vert that can't be touched?  :0
> *


COULDNT BE, BUT WILL BE VERY SOON


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 10:18 AM~5104591
> *COULDNT BE, BUT WILL BE VERY SOON
> *


vert contra vert. we need you two to show up at the hlc anniversary picnic and have some voting ballot box going :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'64 VERT CONTRA '64 VERT?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 10:27 AM~5104618
> *'64 VERT CONTRA '64 VERT?
> *



:0 :0 

I want one too...

anyone want to trade... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 10:33 AM~5104642
> *:0  :0
> 
> I want one too...
> ...


I know of someone that got a hook up on another '64 vert. :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 23 2006, 12:25 AM~5103669
> *HLC MEETING, Los has a twin behind him..... :biggrin:
> *


damn...NIX got taller... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

What I wanna know is........ how did I get involved in this ...........lol

Lonestar.......don't worry , I won't tell Candy...................lol it's not like it's a bid secret......he's open about it.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 23 2006, 12:25 AM~5103669
> *HLC MEETING, Los has a twin behind him..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 10:34 AM~5104647
> *I know of someone that got a hook up on another '64 vert.  :0
> *


pm me the info ... I need to show Lone Star how to build a rag - the right way :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 10:34 AM~5104647
> *I know of someone that got a hook up on another '64 vert.  :0
> *


 PM a fool... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 23 2006, 10:44 AM~5104692
> *What I wanna know is........ how did I get involved in this ...........lol
> 
> Lonestar.......don't worry , I won't tell Candy...................lol it's not like it's a bid secret......he's open about it.
> *


No te rajes loco! lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 10:48 AM~5104710
> *pm me the info ... I need to show Lone Star how to build a rag - the right way  :0  :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


Come to P-town one weekend. I'll buy you a ticket to ride the vert. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 10:50 AM~5104719
> *PM a fool...  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 10:57 AM~5104761
> *:nono:
> *



CAll me then... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 08:54 AM~5104739
> *No te rajes loco!  lol!
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..........


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 10:55 AM~5104748
> *Come to P-town one weekend.  I'll buy you a ticket to ride the vert.  lol
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 10:58 AM~5104771
> *CAll me then...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


NEGATORY. TOP PASA"LASNALGAS"DENA SECRET :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 23 2006, 10:59 AM~5104778
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin: ..........
> *


You gotta have faith! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 11:01 AM~5104787
> *NEGATORY.  TOP PASA"LASNALGAS"DENA SECRET  :angry:
> *


IN OTHER WORDS ELLIE ... IT'S MINE! IT'S ALL MINE! BEWHAHAHAHA! BEEEWHAHAHAHAA! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 11:07 AM~5104810
> *IN OTHER WORDS ELLIE ... IT'S MINE!  IT'S ALL MINE!  BEWHAHAHAHA! BEEEWHAHAHAHAA!  :biggrin:
> *


Not mine, but a fellow neighbor from the hood :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 11:08 AM~5104818
> *Not mine, but a fellow neighbor from the hood :cheesy:
> *



Hey you were telling me about it first :angry: :angry: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: 

:twak: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 11:10 AM~5104827
> *Hey you were telling me about it first  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: AND THAT'S THE WAY THE COOKIE CRUMBLES :roflmao: :roflmao:

I'M JUST FKN WIT YA ELLIE ... HE'S NOT GONNA HOOK ME UP WITH THE DEAL EITHER


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 11:08 AM~5104818
> *Not mine, but a fellow neighbor from the hood :cheesy:
> *


TRADE FOR A '54? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 11:12 AM~5104840
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: AND THAT'S THE WAY THE COOKIE CRUMBLES :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> I'M JUST FKN WIT YA ELLIE ... HE'S NOT GONNA HOOK ME UP WITH THE DEAL EITHER
> *



I know... it would be too easy... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 11:13 AM~5104844
> *TRADE FOR A '54?  :0
> *


those are dime a dozen.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 08:49 AM~5104477
> *Yes sir!    I need to make room at home since it's over here by my job.  I just need a 1967 Chevelle and I'll be content
> 
> It's like this one which is an '87.  Mine is the highly sought after 1986 since it was the year that was least produced and sits 1" lower than the '87.  The one shown belongs to a friend who sold it to a person in California.  This '87 National is going to be heading west this weekend.  I got pics of mine, just need to download them from the digital camera.
> *


Pinche latin, how many cars does that make foolio, you should start a rent-a-car business....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 11:22 AM~5104888
> *those are dime a dozen.
> *



I had a 53 for 2 weeks once... drove like a champ too!!

Ill post pics later...

nice text message by the way... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 11:22 AM~5104888
> *those are dime a dozen.
> *


so are convertible 64's :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 23 2006, 11:24 AM~5104896
> *Pinche latin, how many cars does that make foolio, you should start a rent-a-car business....
> *


Siete. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 08:27 AM~5104618
> *'64 VERT CONTRA '64 VERT?
> *


SHIT I AINT GONNA LIE HE GOT ME BEAT. ALL OG WITH OPTIONS. BUT I GOT SOME THING UP MY SLEEVE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 11:33 AM~5104966
> *SHIT I AINT GONNA LIE HE GOT ME BEAT. ALL OG WITH OPTIONS. BUT I GOT SOME THING UP MY SLEEVE.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 11:26 AM~5104911
> *I had a 53 for 2 weeks once... drove like a champ too!!
> 
> Ill post pics later...
> ...


YOU GOING TO BAIL ME OUT FOOL! LMFAO!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 11:36 AM~5104986
> *YOU GOING TO BAIL ME OUT FOOL!  LMFAO!
> *



Yeah Im on my way.... dont drop the soap...!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 11:40 AM~5105022
> *Yeah Im on my way....  dont drop the soap...!
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

Good morning H-TOWN :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 11:33 AM~5104966
> *SHIT I AINT GONNA LIE HE GOT ME BEAT. ALL OG WITH OPTIONS. BUT I GOT SOME THING UP MY SLEEVE.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Latin,
Te estas chiflando buey!
But if you can ball like that the more power to you mr enginiero :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 23 2006, 12:22 PM~5105312
> *what's up guys
> *



What it do Noe? Did you ever get the 2nd issue of SNJ?

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 23 2006, 12:23 PM~5105316
> *Latin,
> Te estas chiflando buey!
> But if you can ball like that the more power to you mr enginiero :biggrin:
> *


it's not ballin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 12:38 PM~5105392
> *it's not ballin
> *



7cars = ballin

:uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 11:23 AM~5105318
> *What it do Noe?  Did you ever get the 2nd issue of SNJ?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 12:39 PM~5105398
> *7cars = ballin
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 09:34 AM~5104647
> *I know of someone that got a hook up on another '64 vert.  :0
> *


 SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 09:55 AM~5104748
> *Come to P-town one weekend.  I'll buy you a ticket to ride the vert.  lol
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH P-TOWN WHAT A COINCIDENCE I LIVE IN P-TOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 12:56 PM~5105513
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  P-TOWN WHAT A COINCIDENCE I LIVE IN P-TOWN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

[attachmentid=514566]ANYBODY WANNA BYE A 53 BEL-AIR. 92 BURBAN, OR AN 85 BOX CAPRICE, PM ME WITH OFFERS. :dunno:
[attachmentid=514567]
[attachmentid=514568]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 12:58 PM~5105533
> *ANYBODY WANNA BYE A 53 BEL-AIR. 92 BURBAN, OR AN 85 BOX CAPRICE, PM ME WITH OFFERS. :dunno:
> *


I'd take that '85 from you but things have changed. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 12:58 PM~5105533
> *ANYBODY WANNA BYE A 53 BEL-AIR. 92 BURBAN, OR AN 85 BOX CAPRICE, PM ME WITH OFFERS. :dunno:
> *



pics of the 53?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 12:59 PM~5105537
> *pics of the 53?
> 
> 
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=248451&hl=


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 12:58 PM~5105533
> *ANYBODY WANNA BYE A 53 BEL-AIR. 92 BURBAN, OR AN 85 BOX CAPRICE, PM ME WITH OFFERS. :dunno:
> *


PM ME THE INFO ON THE CAPRICE PLEASE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 01:00 PM~5105551
> *PM ME THE INFO ON THE CAPRICE PLEASE
> *


Whoever gets that box will be one lucky person. sunroof makes it :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 12:59 PM~5105542
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=248451&hl=
> *



:thumbsup: 

nice project car.... If only I had room to put it in...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 01:04 PM~5105575
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> nice project car.... If only I had room to put it in...
> *


I'm sure he'll trade it for the cutty :biggrin: 

Nix, let me know if you need me to take pics of the other rides tonight.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 12:05 PM~5105586
> *I'm sure he'll trade it for the cutty  :biggrin:
> 
> Nix, let me know if you need me to take pics of the other rides tonight.
> *


COOL :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

HOW MUCH FOR THE CAPRICE?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ALL THESE BALLERS AND NO OFFERS . MUST BE JUST A BUNCHA TALK :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 12:07 PM~5105602
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CAPRICE?
> *


ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 01:09 PM~5105613
> *ALL THESE BALLERS AND NO OFFERS . MUST BE JUST A BUNCHA TALK  :dunno:
> *


See you after leaving shortdogs studio tonight.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 01:09 PM~5105613
> *ALL THESE BALLERS AND NO OFFERS . MUST BE JUST A BUNCHA TALK  :dunno:
> *


POST UP OR PM YOUR ASKING PRICE FOR THE CAPRICE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 01:11 PM~5105632
> *POST UP OR PM YOUR ASKING PRICE FOR THE CAPRICE
> *


Make an offer. :angry: :biggrin: 

_(Nix Representative, Attorney, Hitman & DJ)_ :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 12:12 PM~5105636
> *Make an offer.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> (Nix Representative, Attorney, Hitman & DJ)  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dh02......whats the deeal mayne?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2006, 01:24 PM~5105718
> *dh02......whats the deeal mayne?
> *



Whats up John?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

[attachmentid=514640]
P.M. BOX EMPTY


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup ellie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2006, 01:30 PM~5105742
> *sup ellie
> *


Que onda juanito?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Got April 2 off. Hope to see everyone at the park.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 23 2006, 11:43 AM~5105772
> *Got April 2 off. Hope to see everyone at the park.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2006, 01:30 PM~5105742
> *sup ellie
> *



What you been getting into lately?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 23 2006, 01:43 PM~5105772
> *Got April 2 off. Hope to see everyone at the park.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup latina.........nah man not much of anything really.......just working on some stuff


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got a flat
[attachmentid=514601]


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Anybody on here have a set of adapters for some 13" knock offs that yall trying to get rid of?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2006, 01:06 PM~5105895
> *i got a flat
> [attachmentid=514601]
> *


THEM SPOKES BE GETTIN ME DIZZY :around: :around: :around: :around: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 12:25 PM~5106045
> *THEM SPOKES BE GETTIN ME DIZZY :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :buttkick:
> *


yea.. u sat there and played with them for about 10 mins...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2006, 01:29 PM~5106063
> *yea.. u sat there and played with them for about 10 mins...
> *


COULDN'T FUCKIN HELP IT I WAS HYPNOTIZED FOR REALS :around: :happysad: :barf:  :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2006, 02:06 PM~5105895
> *i got a flat
> [attachmentid=514601]
> *



I got a flat on the cutty yesterday too... :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats how I roll though... til the wheels fall off... or I wear the damned tires through... :roflmao: :roflmao: 


got a set of 4 brand new fat whites installed... Im rolling with the blue on them...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. its easier to fix a bike flat than a car one.. ad cheaper.. lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 02:54 PM~5106172
> *thats how I roll though... til the wheels fall off... or I wear the damned tires through...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> got a set of 4 brand new fat whites installed... Im rolling with the blue on them...
> *


yea I got new tires fo da caprice 3 weeks ago and they still got the blue on them I'm to lazy to take it off looks better that way


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 23 2006, 03:06 PM~5106229
> *yea I got new tires fo da caprice 3 weeks ago and they still got the blue on them I'm to lazy to take it off looks better that way
> *



new Texas trend :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 23 2006, 03:07 PM~5106238
> *new Texas trend  :biggrin:    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 03:12 PM~5106263
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ANYBODY MIGHT HAVE SOME RIMS THEY WANT TO GET RID OF FOR A 77 COUPE.WAS MINE I HAD SENT THE PICS TO DJ LATIN WHEN IT WAS FOR SALE BUT NOW MY PRIMO TOOK IT OFF MY HANDS.REDID ALL THE INTERIOR NEW TOP SOME BEAT IN IT NOW HOMIE JUST NEEDS SOME RIMS.I HAVE SOME 15'S SPOKES BUT THEY ARE 15 X 7'S AND WHEN I HAD THE CAR THERE WAS CLEARANCE PROBLEMS WITH THE REAR TIRES.SHOULD OF BOUGHT SOME 14 X 6" BUT MY DUMB ASS THOUGHT THE 15"S WOULD FIT... :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WWW.EMPIRELOWRIDERCLUB.COM

Hey everyone this is my new website...drop a line in our guestbook....more updates being added...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 23 2006, 03:35 PM~5106375
> *ANYBODY MIGHT HAVE SOME RIMS THEY WANT TO GET RID OF FOR A 77 COUPE.WAS MINE I HAD SENT THE PICS TO DJ LATIN WHEN IT WAS FOR SALE BUT NOW MY PRIMO TOOK IT OFF MY HANDS.REDID ALL THE INTERIOR NEW TOP SOME BEAT IN IT NOW HOMIE JUST NEEDS SOME RIMS.I HAVE SOME 15'S SPOKES BUT THEY ARE 15 X 7'S AND WHEN I HAD THE CAR THERE WAS CLEARANCE PROBLEMS WITH THE REAR TIRES.SHOULD OF BOUGHT SOME 14 X 6" BUT MY DUMB ASS THOUGHT THE 15"S WOULD FIT... :0
> *


Selling my 14x7 grey/blue spoke ko's off my lecab.... 2 new Hercules tires and 2 with about 2k miles on them..... $500neg.... wheels have less than 5k miles on them. Im gonna make the lecab a DONK and life it up to bolt up my new 24's as soon as the lambo doors are done :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2006, 04:31 PM~5106644
> *Selling my 14x7 grey/blue spoke ko's off my lecab....  2 new Hercules tires and 2 with about 2k miles on them..... $500neg.... wheels have less than 5k miles on them. Im gonna make the lecab a DONK and life it up to bolt up my new 24's as soon as the lambo doors are done :cheesy:
> *


going for this look :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2006, 02:31 PM~5106644
> *Selling my 14x7 grey/blue spoke ko's off my lecab....  2 new Hercules tires and 2 with about 2k miles on them..... $500neg.... wheels have less than 5k miles on them. Im gonna make the lecab a DONK and life it up to bolt up my new 24's as soon as the lambo doors are done :cheesy:
> *


AS LONG AS THEY ARE DAYTONS. THEY CAN BE IN 24S


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 04:50 PM~5106736
> *AS LONG AS THEY ARE  DAYTONS. THEY CAN BE IN 24S
> *


BOOOO :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 11:56 AM~5105513
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  P-TOWN WHAT A COINCIDENCE I LIVE IN P-TOWN
> *


i was in ptown today and i saw you in the burban.on college and spencer right around the rail road tracks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 23 2006, 05:23 PM~5106876
> *i was in ptown today and i saw you in the burban.on college and spencer right around the rail road tracks.
> *


You weren't that far from my canton


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 03:07 PM~5106817
> *BOOOO :thumbsdown:
> *


DONT HATE CUZ YOU CANT AFFORD SUCKA


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2006, 06:03 PM~5107169
> *DONT HATE CUZ YOU CANT AFFORD SUCKA
> *


:roflmao: WHY WOULD I WANT TO PAY MORE FOR A FKN NAME - WHEN THEY ALL RUST THE SAME?

IT'S LIKE POLO FK THAT HILLFIGER ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Wait a minute, I wear Polo :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 04:49 PM~5107056
> *You weren't that far from my canton
> *


I SHOULD OF WENT TO YOUR CRIB AND PICKED UP THAT ACCORDION. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 23 2006, 06:39 PM~5107495
> *I SHOULD OF WENT TO YOUR CRIB AND PICKED UP THAT ACCORDION. :biggrin:
> *


It's protected by a gato, a beagle and a shepard


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

JUST WANTED TO INVITE EVERYONE ON EASTER SUNDAY ( APRIL 16TH)

TO LATIN CARTEL'S ANNUAL EASTER BASH IN BAYTOWN AT ROSELAND 

PARK.......MORE DETAIL COMING SOON.................


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 05:57 PM~5107580
> *It's protected by a gato, a beagle and a shepard
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2006, 06:23 PM~5107728
> *JUST WANTED TO INVITE EVERYONE ON EASTER SUNDAY ( APRIL 16TH)
> 
> TO LATIN CARTEL'S ANNUAL EASTER BASH IN BAYTOWN  AT ROSELAND
> ...


HELL YEAH CHOSEN 1 WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2006, 03:35 PM~5106656
> *going for this look :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALMBOUT
[attachmentid=514991]
THIS IS THA LOOK I'M GOIN FOR NEXT. HECK YES :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 06:54 PM~5108338
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALMBOUT
> [attachmentid=514991]
> THIS IS THA LOOK I'M GOIN FOR NEXT. HECK YES :biggrin:
> *


fuck it.. do it... be ready for the haters but thats nuttin new....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2006, 05:23 PM~5107728
> *JUST WANTED TO INVITE EVERYONE ON EASTER SUNDAY ( APRIL 16TH)
> 
> TO LATIN CARTEL'S ANNUAL EASTER BASH IN BAYTOWN  AT ROSELAND
> ...


 :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2006, 08:54 PM~5108338
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALMBOUT
> [attachmentid=514991]
> THIS IS THA LOOK I'M GOIN FOR NEXT. HECK YES :biggrin:
> *


Looks different...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2006, 03:31 PM~5106644
> *Selling my 14x7 grey/blue spoke ko's off my lecab....  2 new Hercules tires and 2 with about 2k miles on them..... $500neg.... wheels have less than 5k miles on them. Im gonna make the lecab a DONK and life it up to bolt up my new 24's as soon as the lambo doors are done :cheesy:
> *



CAN YOU E-MAIL ME A PICTURE OF THEM SO I CAN PASS IT ON.JUST SEND EM TO MY ADDRESS HERE AT LIL AND I WILL FORWARD TO MY HOME ADDRESS...I KNOW HE WAS LOOKING FOR A ALL CHROME SET UP ON THEM BUT THAT BLUE AND GRAY MIGHT MATCH....THANKS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2006, 06:23 PM~5107728
> *JUST WANTED TO INVITE EVERYONE ON EASTER SUNDAY ( APRIL 16TH)
> 
> TO LATIN CARTEL'S ANNUAL EASTER BASH IN BAYTOWN  AT ROSELAND
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2006, 05:23 PM~5107728
> *JUST WANTED TO INVITE EVERYONE ON EASTER SUNDAY ( APRIL 16TH)
> 
> TO LATIN CARTEL'S ANNUAL EASTER BASH IN BAYTOWN  AT ROSELAND
> ...


  .......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 23 2006, 10:50 PM~5109378
> *.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up BIG JOHN......wheres everyone....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is any body going to the car show in san antonio on sunday


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 08:34 AM~5104647
> *I know of someone that got a hook up on another '64 vert.  :0
> *


really i know someone who has his/her eyes on a 64 vert also


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

wtb a set of 14s knockoffs chrome for my 88 caprice i only have $500 to spend ,live in stafford


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 24 2006, 12:47 AM~5109698
> *really i know someone who has his/her eyes on a 64 vert also
> *


lot's of verts popping up :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2006, 04:35 PM~5106656
> *going for this look :biggrin:
> *



do it!!! I cant wait to see it....


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So what's going down this weekend? Vatozone? McGregor park? Hooters?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

check this out... its hilarious....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=k4qdX6_9XgI


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmmmm...

I'm rick james bitch..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

TGIV :wave:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: GOOD MORNING H.TOWN C.C.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 24 2006, 08:26 AM~5111315
> *do it!!!  I cant wait to see it....
> :biggrin:
> *


Do you really think i would do it like that.....? Im really just parting out the lecab b/c I can cash out on all the good parts  Like loadstar says, its a bucket. theres no way i could ever top his rag to so im gettin out the game  











:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 24 2006, 10:56 AM~5111857
> *Do you really think i would do it like that.....?  Im really just parting out the lecab b/c I can cash out on all the good parts  Like loadstar says, its a bucket. theres no way i could ever top his rag to so im gettin out the game
> :biggrin:
> *


sell all the stuff to CadillacBob's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 24 2006, 10:56 AM~5111857
> *Do you really think i would do it like that.....?  Im really just parting out the lecab b/c I can cash out on all the good parts  Like loadstar says, its a bucket. theres no way i could ever top his rag to so im gettin out the game
> :biggrin:
> *



I didnt think you could do it like that one, I thought you would do it better!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sic713? :dunno: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jq609sJF21M


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 24 2006, 12:01 PM~5112309
> *Sic713?  :dunno:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jq609sJF21M
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2006, 03:08 PM~5099776
> *YEA PRETTY MUCH ALL OF THEM FLOOZIES CAN GET THE LONES SWOLE DONK
> *


YEA FK BUD LIGHT ... IT'S ALL ABOUT MILLER LITE ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 24 2006, 10:01 AM~5112309
> *Sic713?  :dunno:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jq609sJF21M
> *


 your dead.. that shit was fuckin nasty....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2006, 01:20 PM~5112794
> *your dead.. that shit was fuckin nasty....
> *


 :angel: 

chocolate bunny??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2006, 01:20 PM~5112794
> *your dead.. that shit was fuckin nasty....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2006, 10:58 AM~5112688
> *YEA FK BUD LIGHT ... IT'S ALL ABOUT MILLER LITE ...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2006, 11:58 AM~5112688
> *YEA FK BUD LIGHT ... IT'S ALL ABOUT MILLER LITE ...
> *


fk miller lite its all about the bud light.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 24 2006, 01:38 PM~5112916
> *fk miller lite its all about the bud light.
> *


My brew of choice back then. Other than Honey Brown and Guiness


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 24 2006, 10:01 AM~5112309
> *Sic713?  :dunno:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jq609sJF21M
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 24 2006, 11:21 AM~5112806
> *:angel:
> 
> chocolate bunny??
> *


r.i.p chocolate bunny


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Fuck, I drink whatever. I use to drink OE all the time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 24 2006, 11:01 AM~5112309
> *Sic713?  :dunno:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jq609sJF21M
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2006, 01:38 PM~5112914
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 24 2006, 12:17 PM~5113178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


o u think its funny too..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2006, 01:44 PM~5113348
> *o u think its funny too..... :biggrin:
> *


shake that thing like a salt shaker...

 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 24 2006, 01:54 PM~5113679
> *shake that thing like a salt shaker...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA.. U CAN USE MY BIG STICK AS A SALT SHAKER..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=515975]


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 24 2006, 01:17 PM~5113177
> *Fuck, I drink whatever. I use to drink OE all the time.
> *


same here when i was younger.indian guy at the corner store just to sell me that all the time.just to charge me like a $1 extra.the good ol' days. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

selling a 79 coupe.holla back.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2006, 02:57 PM~5113691
> *HAHA.. U CAN USE MY BIG STICK AS A SALT SHAKER..
> *


pics? :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

JK!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 24 2006, 02:46 PM~5114046
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


U REALLY WANT ONE HUH... NO PICS.. ONLY PRIVATE SHOWS....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 23 2006, 08:44 AM~5104692
> *What I wanna know is........ how did I get involved in this ...........lol
> 
> Lonestar.......don't worry , I won't tell Candy...................lol it's not like it's a bid secret......he's open about it.
> *



I heard MO is a queer too..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2006, 11:12 AM~5105636
> *Make an offer.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> (Nix Representative, Attorney, Hitman & DJ)   :biggrin:
> *



mamaselo tambien buey :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 24 2006, 10:58 AM~5112688
> *YEA FK BUD LIGHT ... IT'S ALL ABOUT MILLER LITE ...
> *



i'll drink what every pops out her shrit


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*~QUE ROLLA HOUSTONE~*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 24 2006, 05:03 PM~5114665
> *i'll drink what every pops out her shrit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Nick, is your boy gonna DJ at the HLC Picnic?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 24 2006, 10:14 PM~5115325
> *Hey Nick, is your boy gonna DJ at the HLC Picnic?
> *


WHO LATIN OR SHORT DOG?  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP NICKY WUT IT DO


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2006, 11:17 PM~5115686
> *SUP NICKY WUT IT DO
> *


CHILLIN MAYNE WHATS GOIN DOWN?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NADA I GOTTA WORK IN DA AM


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2006, 10:22 PM~5115375
> *WHO LATIN OR SHORT DOG?   :dunno:    :dunno:
> *


Naw, that guy you called the 50's on.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup provok


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got home. drunk then a muthafucka. excuse my language.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 24 2006, 05:54 PM~5114555
> *mamaselo tambien buey :biggrin:
> *


Mejor se lo saludas.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

VATOZONE GOING DOWN TONITE!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2006, 11:22 PM~5115375
> *WHO LATIN OR SHORT DOG?   :dunno:    :dunno:
> *


neither, park won't allow dj's.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 25 2006, 08:34 AM~5116717
> *VATOZONE GOING DOWN TONITE!!!!!!
> *


like to go but my beagle got the parvo virus  
taking her to the vet again today.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE WORKING ON THIS LOVELY SATURDAY, MONEY BAGS ARE YOU OFF?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

10 more minutes to go home.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2006, 09:19 AM~5117127
> *10 more minutes to go home.
> *


I GOT ABOUT 10 MORE HOURS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2006, 12:00 PM~5117333
> *I GOT ABOUT 10 MORE HOURS
> *


sucks for you!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2006, 08:03 AM~5116749
> *like to go but my beagle got the parvo virus
> taking her to the vet again today.
> *


damn that sucks.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 25 2006, 05:37 AM~5116628
> *Naw, that guy you called the 50's on.
> *


IT WASN'T ME IT WAS PROBABLY ZAR. STINKIN PEEG


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2006, 09:03 AM~5116749
> *like to go but my beagle got the parvo virus
> taking her to the vet again today.
> *


  hope she gets better......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

MY SHIFT STARTED AT 3 GOT TILL 11 TONIGHT BUT IT'S OT THOUGH ... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ANY SELLOUTS GOIN TO AUTOZONE TONIGHT??


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

any hlc members around


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 25 2006, 11:08 PM~5120276
> *sup tony
> *


WUZ UP SLIM DOGG!!! WAT U UP TOO BRO!! I'VE BEEN WORKIN ON THE LAC ALL DAY PUT THAT NEW SET UP IN IT....GETTIN STARTED ON THE BODY WORK TOO....NEED SOMETING TO ROLL ON FOR THE SUMMER, U KNOWWWWW!!!!AC BLOWIN REAL COLD...  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL WORKING ON THIS LOVELY SUNDAY. MONEY BAGS WHERE U AT


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2006, 08:29 AM~5122016
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL WORKING ON THIS LOVELY SUNDAY. MONEY BAGS WHERE U AT
> *


sup og money bags


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2006, 08:03 AM~5116879
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE WORKING ON THIS LOVELY SATURDAY, MONEY BAGS ARE YOU OFF?
> *



:thumbsup: worked 8 with a paid lunch but charged 12


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2006, 06:58 PM~5119386
> *ANY SELLOUTS GOIN TO AUTOZONE TONIGHT??
> *



autozone? 

people hang out at autozone out there?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anybody selling tvs for cars i need two for the head rest or flip dow from the roof


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Messageboard found dead on Richmond Ave in SW Houston. Apparent victim of haters and lack of interest. More news tonight at 10pm. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 26 2006, 11:08 AM~5122640
> *Messageboard found dead on Richmond Ave in SW Houston.  Apparent victim of haters and lack of interest.  More news tonight at 10pm. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 your dumb


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ANY BODY GOIN TO THE PA....... WHY DO I EVEN BOTHER.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm gonna cruise the Caddy today. Might stay on my side of town though.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 26 2006, 02:57 PM~5123141
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2006, 01:57 PM~5123142
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


you going to the meeting?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 26 2006, 02:58 PM~5123144
> *you going to the meeting?
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 26 2006, 01:58 PM~5123144
> *you going to the meeting?
> *


WHAT MEETING? NO SECRETS PEOPLE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nobody said nuthin about no meetin'


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 26 2006, 02:57 PM~5123142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 26 2006, 02:15 PM~5123196
> *:wave:
> :roflmao:
> *


YOU THINK I'M SUMKIND OF CLOWN JUST HERE TO AMUSE YOU? :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin: Our fighters kicked ass last night, both took it for Houstone, Puros Aztecas in la casa...............John Kirk as always, broke down his opponent and won on tha first round, as always. Sam's opponent didn't know what hit him in just seconds, won his match...............in a blink of an eye...  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 26 2006, 08:57 AM~5122075
> *sup og money bags
> *


THATS YOU WE ALL KNOW YOU COLLECT THAT MAIL.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2006, 02:57 PM~5123561
> *THATS YOU WE ALL KNOW YOU COLLECT THAT MAIL.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT A DAY TO BE STUCK AT WORK. RATHER BE "IN THE RAG" WHAT ABOUT U DENA....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get 3 Trojan batts? 1000CCA


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for ham.. her u go dawg...!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFZBuvakhwU&search=hopping


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

coming to a show near u..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 26 2006, 10:15 PM~5125874
> *coming to a show near u..
> *


ohhh i see chrome undies....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

pic2


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

pic3


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 26 2006, 11:18 PM~5125897
> *pic3
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

pic of set up before it was done...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

niiiice


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2006, 12:33 PM~5122779
> *your dumb
> *


My dumb what? :uh: 

Yeah boredom sucks, you should know. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nice tre!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 25 2006, 03:30 PM~5118364
> * hope she gets better......
> *


doing a little better

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5127194


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2006, 09:00 AM~5127210
> *doing a little better
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5127194
> *


Ja-maica me sick :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2006, 05:04 PM~5123598
> *WHAT A DAY TO BE STUCK AT WORK. RATHER BE "IN THE RAG" WHAT ABOUT U DENA....
> *


RATHER BE IN THE LAC :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 10:15 AM~5127403
> *Ja-maica me sick :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


you got the text message? lol

P.O.P. tomorrow. George LaMond :thumbsup: Eddie G. :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2006, 10:20 AM~5127423
> *you got the text message?  lol
> 
> P.O.P. tomorrow.  George LaMond :thumbsup: Eddie G. :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Heard it was gonna rain tomorrow.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 27 2006, 12:15 AM~5125874
> *coming to a show near u..
> *


LOOKS LIKE SUMONES GONNA DO REALY WELL AT DA SHOWS KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK. BIG SHOUTS TO ALL THE CLUBS........INDIVIDUALS......FIRME......LATIN CUSTOMS........LATIN CARTEL........ROLLERZ ONLY........EMPIRE.......HOUSTON STYLES........ ROYAL TOUCH......... JUICED........AZTECK IMAGE........LOWERED IMAGE........LATIN IMAGE..........OLDIES..........CHOSEN FEW............FEEL FREE TO ADD IF I FORGOT YO CLUB ITS 9:24 I CANT REMMEMBER THEM ALL JUST BRING YO A GAME TO THE SHOWROOM FLOOR AND MAY THE BEST RIDE WIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 27 2006, 10:23 AM~5127436
> *Heard it was gonna rain tomorrow.
> *


I guess i'll skip it then :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Mar 27 2006, 10:23 AM~5127436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they have the new Rainout location called The Warehouse ...   :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 10:35 AM~5127496
> *they have the new Rainout location called The Warehouse ...     :biggrin:
> *


addy? is that the big one off broadway or the little one where we went to go hang with my bro'ham rompe-cintura one night a while back.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2006, 10:36 AM~5127503
> *addy?  is that the big one off broadway or the little one where we went to go hang with my bro'ham rompe-cintura one night a while back.
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

My baby scrapin' the city of Houstone.

Video


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 27 2006, 10:56 AM~5127608
> *My baby scrapin' the city of Houstone.
> 
> Video
> *


take forever to open up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 27 2006, 10:56 AM~5127608
> *My baby scrapin' the city of Houstone.
> 
> Video
> *



thats me laughing in the background, sounding like Pulgoso.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 27 2006, 11:03 AM~5127660
> *thats me laughing in the background, sounding like Pulgoso....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ok, i saw it now.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

No backin out Juan!!! 10AM sat!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2006, 11:07 AM~5127674
> *Ok, i saw it now.
> *


Did you save a smile this morning? LoL!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2006, 11:19 AM~5127761
> *Did you save a smile this morning? LoL!!
> *


LOL!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

What gets good on Saturday nights? (clubs) Yes, I'm asking this question ... lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 11:25 AM~5127787
> *What gets good on Saturday nights? (clubs)  Yes, I'm asking this question ... lmao! :biggrin:
> *


the SP! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2006, 11:27 AM~5127799
> *the SP! :cheesy:
> *


lol .. nah, for my birthday - this Saturday night


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 11:28 AM~5127803
> *lol .. nah, for my birthday - this Saturday night
> *


SP!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2006, 11:30 AM~5127813
> *SP!!!!   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: can't do it ... a bunch of my homegirls are coming along and some of them wouldn't like to go there


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 11:37 AM~5127850
> *:roflmao: can't do it ... a bunch of my homegirls are coming along and some of them wouldn't like to go there
> *


Im just playin... I went to Mantra down town Friday night. It was off the hook!! You would like it, good music and not ghetto at all!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2006, 11:39 AM~5127868
> *Im just playin... I went to Mantra down town Friday night. It was off the hook!! You would like it, good music and not ghetto at all!!!
> *


that's rare downtown these days.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2006, 11:39 AM~5127868
> *Im just playin... I went to Mantra down town Friday night. It was off the hook!! You would like it, good music and not ghetto at all!!!
> *



:uh: 


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2006, 11:39 AM~5127868
> *Im just playin... I went to Mantra down town Friday night. It was off the hook!! You would like it, good music and not ghetto at all!!!
> *


How does it get on Saturday nights? I'm looking for something for Saturday ... maybe we'll just stick with good ole ghetto ass DRINK Houston :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2006, 11:41 AM~5127879
> *that's rare downtown these days.
> *


:dunno: what clubs are ghetto downtown? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 11:44 AM~5127903
> *:dunno: what clubs are ghetto downtown? :dunno:
> *


clubs are alright as far as the decor, the people are ghetto. someone opened up the floodgates to the hoodrats and wannabe thugs.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2006, 11:45 AM~5127916
> *clubs are alright as far as the decor, the people are ghetto.  someone opened up the floodgates to the hoodrats and wannabe thugs.
> *


  I haven't been "out" in a long time ... they keep asking me where I wanna go ... hell I don't know where to go!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 11:43 AM~5127898
> *How does it get on Saturday nights?  I'm looking for something for Saturday ... maybe we'll just stick with good ole ghetto ass DRINK Houston :biggrin: :dunno:
> *


..and get shot or stabbed or _arrested for bumping into someones car_. lol!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2006, 11:47 AM~5127926
> *..and get shot or stabbed or arrested for bumping into someones car.  lol!
> *


yeah, we talked about that ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 11:46 AM~5127923
> * I haven't been "out" in a long time ... they keep asking me where I wanna go ... hell I don't know where to go!
> *


last time i went to the downtown clubs was 2 months ago. went to 5 different ones and all were playing the same b.s. of hip hop and reggeton.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2006, 06:38 AM~5127148
> *My dumb what? :uh:
> 
> Yeah boredom sucks, you should know. :biggrin:
> *


thats always...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 26 2006, 10:15 PM~5125874
> *coming to a show near u..
> *


IM GONNA BRING THE HEAT YOU BETTA WATCH OUT JOEY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 08:17 AM~5127410
> *RATHER BE IN THE LAC :biggrin:
> *


THATS ALRIGHT WEEKEND CAME AND WENT , AND IM PAID. BACK TO MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2006, 12:22 PM~5128045
> *THATS ALRIGHT WEEKEND CAME AND WENT , AND IM PAID. BACK TO MONDAY  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2006, 12:22 PM~5128045
> *THATS ALRIGHT WEEKEND CAME AND WENT , AND IM PAID. BACK TO MONDAY  :biggrin:
> *


now it's Miller Time


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

STRAIGHT GANGSTA!!! :biggrin: 



(3/25/06 - KTRK/HOUSTON) - A terrifying home invasion left a man dead in southeast Houston. But it's not the homeowner. It's an apparent criminal. 

Police say late Friday night, a couple was just getting home on Flushing Meadow at Astoria when five masked men approached them and forced their way inside the house. The husband got into a struggle with one of the intruders, took his gun away, and shot him to death. 

The four other men, claiming to be FBI agents, took off in a gray Chevy Impala. Right now, the search is on for those men. 

Police say a similar incident happened a week ago in west Houston, when a homeowner killed a robber after wrestling his gun away from him. 
(Copyright © 2006, KTRK-TV)


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 26 2006, 12:08 PM~5122640
> *Messageboard found dead on Richmond Ave in SW Houston.  Apparent victim of haters and lack of interest.  More news tonight at 10pm. :0
> 
> 
> ...


gotta save that one, LOL


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

March 27th 
Lets all stand up for the biggest chicano/latino movement 
*"STAND UP FOR SOMETHING OR FALL FOR ANYTHING" *
THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION! This is a time to STAND UP for your Latino Brothers and Sisters. In the spirit of the current HBO film WALKOUT we ask that everyone who cares about HUMAN RIGHTS step forth and draw upon the courage of those who have come before us to oppose the legal demonization of the immigrant with the passing of bills and laws which promote anti-immigrant sentiment and lead us deeper and deeper into hatred and seperation and further from compassion and respect for the rights of others. *EVERYONE DESERVES RESPECT*. We must stand together as those brave Chicano students did in the sixties and send a very powerful message to those in power that we will not tolerate or condone the NAZI-like philosopy these laws represent. *THIS IS NOT A TIME TO BE PASSIVE*. On Monday March 27th and through out the week we should have a MASSIVE demonstration to be held in Downtown or outside of all schools. Chicanos have stood up before and we must continue to demonstrate our solidarity or we will witness OUR HUMAN RIGHTS DISAPPEAR RIGHT BEFORE OUR EYES. In the words of the great Bob Marley* "GET UP, STAND UP...STAND UP FOR YOUR RIGHTS *your Chicano/Latino Rights!".


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 10:39 AM~5128154
> *now it's Miller Time
> *


AWWW YEAAA


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 27 2006, 10:55 AM~5128269
> *March 26th
> Lets all stand up for the biggest chicano/latino movement
> "STAND UP FOR SOMETHING OR FALL FOR ANYTHING"
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 12:39 PM~5128154
> *now it's Miller Time
> *


Gave away that case of miller lite i got you a while back. it was collecting dust in the fridge and no one would touch it when they came over. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2006, 01:08 PM~5128346
> *Gave away that case of miller lite i got you a while back.  it was collecting dust in the fridge and no one would touch it when they came over.  lol
> *


LOL ... they must not be _REAL, OLD SKOOL_ beer drinkers :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2006, 01:26 PM~5128488
> *LOL ... they must not be REAL, OLD SKOOL beer drinkers :biggrin:
> *


Budweiser & Bud Light folks


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:uh: *"COME ON PEOPLE LETS DO OUR PART,* even if you think it won't affect you, *"IT WILL",* Lets help the people that helped and are still helping build what is so called *"AMERICA"*, Which by tha way is *Spanish "Ame Rica",* which means Rich Love, which *Cristobal Colon *named when he saw tha first Indians in *LAS AMERICAS*, who showed rich culture, love and gratitude to the Spaniards when they arrived in tha Dominacan Republic in Santo Domingo *back in tha dayz 1492.........FOR THA PEOPLE BY THA PEOLPE*, whats up with that.................... :dunno:


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

I see where you're getting at chuco... but we need a drive... something to light a fire under people's asses. I, for one, don't know what to do. I'm not an immigrant, but i look at disgust what 'our' government is doing. I'd want to organize something, but without the will to do so from so many, then it's pointless... and the government will fuck us over.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

VOTE... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 27 2006, 11:49 AM~5128227
> *STRAIGHT GANGSTA!!! :biggrin:
> (3/25/06 - KTRK/HOUSTON) - A terrifying home invasion left a man dead in southeast Houston. But it's not the homeowner. It's an apparent criminal.
> 
> ...


damn and i'm moving to west houston in a few weeks.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 27 2006, 02:20 PM~5128787
> *VOTE... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I would if i could, legally can't vote due to record.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 27 2006, 12:52 PM~5128609
> *:uh: "COME ON PEOPLE LETS DO OUR PART, even if you think it won't affect you, "IT WILL", Lets help the people that helped and are still helping build what is so called "AMERICA", Which by tha way is Spanish "Ame Rica", which means Rich Love, which Cristobal Colon named when he saw tha first Indians in LAS AMERICAS, who showed rich culture, love and gratitude to the Spaniards when they arrived in tha Dominacan Republic in Santo Domingo back in tha dayz 1492.........[b]FOR THA PEOPLE BY THA PEOLPE*, whats up with that.................... :dunno:
> [/b]


sorry homie....you have to educate yourself  





"In 1497, just five years after Christopher Columbus landed in the Caribbean looking for a western route to Asia, a Venetian sailor named John Cabot arrived in Newfoundland on a mission for the British king. Although quickly forgotten, Cabot's journey was later to provide the basis for British claims to North America. It also opened the way to the rich fishing grounds off George's Banks, to which European fishermen, particularly the Portuguese, were soon making regular visits.

Columbus never saw the mainland of the future United States, but the first explorations of it were launched from the Spanish possessions that he helped establish. The first of these took place in 1513 when a group of men under Juan Ponce de Le&#56186;&#56364;anded on the Florida coast near the present city of St. Augustine.

With the conquest of Mexico in 1522, the Spanish further solidified their position in the Western Hemisphere. The ensuing discoveries added to Europe's knowledge of what was now named America -- after the Italian Amerigo Vespucci, who wrote a widely popular account of his voyages to a "New World." By 1529 reliable maps of the Atlantic coastline from Labrador to Tierra del Fuego had been drawn up, although it would take more than another century before hope of discovering a "Northwest Passage" to Asia would be completely abandoned."


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 27 2006, 02:06 PM~5129057
> *sorry homie....you have to educate yourself
> "In 1497, just five years after Christopher Columbus landed in the Caribbean looking for a western route to Asia, a Venetian sailor named John Cabot arrived in Newfoundland on a mission for the British king. Although quickly forgotten, Cabot's journey was later to provide the basis for British claims to North America. It also opened the way to the rich fishing grounds off George's Banks, to which European fishermen, particularly the Portuguese, were soon making regular visits.
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember the Amerigo Vespuci origin for the source of the name for the americas being what was taught to us. The way I see it, u had to be there. History has been retold or rewritten to the benefit of each, man, race, or culture. Its a matter of who u ask.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

What the heck??! Pimpstar Wheels?

Wheel demo :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2006, 03:30 PM~5129175
> *Yeah I remember the Amerigo Vespuci origin for the source of the name for the americas being what was taught to us.  The way I see it, u had to be there. History has been retold or rewritten to the benefit of each, man, race, or culture.  Its a matter of who u ask.
> *



But history isnt written in a vacuum... maybe the perspective is different, but the basic facts will most likely be the same to both.


Ex: Northern territories belonging to Mexico taken by US is a fact that both sides agree on...

the perspective is... Mexicos: It was stolen... the US: Manifest Destiny


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOTTY'S FURBELLY_@Mar 27 2006, 03:26 PM~5129153
> *AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel like im in school.somebody talk about lowriders or richmond.lol :biggrin:j/k i need to learn sumthing.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 27 2006, 09:26 AM~5127452
> *LOOKS LIKE SUMONES GONNA DO REALY WELL AT DA SHOWS KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK. BIG SHOUTS TO ALL THE CLUBS........INDIVIDUALS......FIRME......LATIN CUSTOMS........LATIN CARTEL........ROLLERZ ONLY........EMPIRE.......HOUSTON STYLES........ ROYAL TOUCH......... JUICED........AZTECK IMAGE........LOWERED IMAGE........LATIN IMAGE..........OLDIES..........CHOSEN FEW............FEEL FREE TO ADD IF I FORGOT YO CLUB ITS 9:24 I CANT REMMEMBER THEM ALL JUST BRING YO A GAME TO THE SHOWROOM FLOOR AND MAY THE BEST RIDE WIN
> *


LAST BUT NOT LEAST HUH. OH YEAH YOU FORGOT N-V-US LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

and latin dreams :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm not yo homie cabron, and I am educated pendejo, 4 years of collage biiiiiitch..........and as for the truth of our "Mexican" and "Latin," history, we have been deprived of it..........so tha "so called right race, I mean White race",(Spaniards, Italians, Anglos and so on........) will always look like the more productive and heroic people.......  treating us like second class citizens...and by tha way ese, the topic I posted is for positive response not history lessons, if you want to teach me you can find me at my shop.........


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 27 2006, 08:19 PM~5131224
> *I'm not yo homie cabron, and I am educated pendejo, 4 years of collage biiiiiitch..........and as for the truth of our "Mexican" and "Latin," history, we have been deprived of it..........so  tha "so called right race, I mean White race",(Spaniards, Italians, Anglos and so on........) will always look like the more productive and heroic people.......  treating us like second class citizens...and by tha way ese, the topic I posted is for positive response not history lessons, if you want to teach me you can find me at my shop.........
> *


look bitch you need to start learning something instead of making up stuff....and it looks like that 4 years of collage didn't do you any good, still dont know your history.....i dont think i ever mentioned anything about my people (because I am a Mexicano)....i just stated that you had your facts wrong.... "which Cristobal Colon named when he saw tha first Indians in LAS AMERICAS".. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats classic...I'm going to have something to laugh at for a good while


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 27 2006, 08:29 PM~5131305
> *look bitch you need to start learning something instead of making up stuff....and it looks like that 4 years of collage didn't do you any good, still dont know your history.....i dont think i ever mentioned anything about my people (because I am a Mexicano)....i just stated that you had your facts wrong.... "which Cristobal Colon named when he saw tha first Indians in LAS AMERICAS".. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats classic...I'm going to have something to laugh at for a good while
> *


SEE YOU AT THA PICNIC EH,


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 27 2006, 08:31 PM~5131323
> *SEE YOU AT THA PICNIC EH,
> *


you Canadian now EH


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 27 2006, 08:32 PM~5131330
> *you Canadian now EH
> *


 Like I said, te watcho ese..........


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 27 2006, 08:38 PM~5131380
> *Like I said, te watcho ese..........
> *


watcha me todo lo que quieras pinche Canadian EH


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 27 2006, 08:00 PM~5131137
> *and latin dreams :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHOS GOIN TO THE PICNIC?? ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

PEDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 27 2006, 10:48 PM~5131666
> *PEDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey PattyCakes did i ever tell you the history of my family?? we came over through NewYork via boats... It was too far to swim


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP GOOF DOG


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2006, 09:09 PM~5131806
> *SUP GOOF DOG
> *


Grand King............RISE!!! :biggrin: wuz up my HLC brotha...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Mar 27 2006, 07:19 PM~5131224
> *I'm not yo homie cabron, and I am educated pendejo, 4 years of collage biiiiiitch..........and as for the truth of our "Mexican" and "Latin," history, we have been deprived of it..........so  tha "so called right race, I mean White race",(Spaniards, Italians, Anglos and so on........) will always look like the more productive and heroic people.......  treating us like second class citizens...and by tha way ese, the topic I posted is for positive response not history lessons, if you want to teach me you can find me at my shop.........
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body got any car tvs for sale


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 27 2006, 10:26 PM~5131961
> *any body got any car tvs for sale
> *


what are you looking for?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

head rest tvs or flipdown tvs also a flash dash mounted tv


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

WHERE WAS THIS PARTY AT? :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 27 2006, 05:22 PM~5130309
> *i feel like im in school.somebody talk about lowriders or richmond.lol :biggrin:j/k i need to learn sumthing.
> *


speakin of.. whats the deal with richmond anyway? 

Richmod is a bumpy road! kinda reminds me of New Orleans roads..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

all i gotta say is :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2006, 10:08 PM~5131512
> *WHOS GOIN TO THE PICNIC?? ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE
> *


We'll be there.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2006, 09:08 PM~5131512
> *WHOS GOIN TO THE PICNIC?? ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE
> *


Imma be there, but I am trying to invite other people. If alot of outside people go, will any of the competitions be open to them? Or is it only for the clubs and they just gotta watch? Otherwise there is no point in mentioning to guests the activities being held aside from witnessing the hop competition. Also, will the guests be on their own as for food or whomever they were invited by will be responsible for feeding them? I dont have a club or a grill, so maybe I should stop inviting all the ladies...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I still havent found the movie "La Otra Conquista"....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 08:41 AM~5133754
> *Imma be there, but I am trying to invite other people.  If alot of outside people go, will any of the competitions be open to them?  Or is it only for the clubs and they just gotta watch?  Otherwise there is no point in mentioning to guests the activities being held aside from witnessing the hop competition.  Also, will the guests be on their own as for food or whomever they were invited by will be responsible for feeding them?  I dont have a club or a grill, so maybe I should stop inviting all the ladies...
> *


flyer says bring your own grill. i'm sure the ladies will get to nibble on some meat.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Party on the Plaza tonight, who is going?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 07:43 AM~5133762
> *flyer says bring your own grill.  i'm sure the ladies will get to nibble on some meat.
> *


I was thinking someone might say I could go in on it with them, but I feel ya. To each his own. Thats tight then me and my other brother who will be there will go in on it and have our grill there. I hope I can fit that bitch in the back of my truck...I dont have a tow hitch. Unless he tows it with his.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 09:01 AM~5133813
> *Thats tight then me and my other brother who will be there will go in on it and have our grill there. I hope I can fit that bitch in the back of my truck...I dont have a tow hitch.
> *


You taking a big one? :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 08:02 AM~5133814
> *You taking a big one?  :0
> *


I dunno, actually its not that big, but its on a hitch and has space on the side for wood. Its actually normal sized just heavy duty. Any place to find cheap used tires for it, just need 2. The ones it has are all dried out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 09:06 AM~5133830
> *I dunno, actually its not that big, but its on a hitch and has space on the side for wood.  Its actually normal sized just heavy duty.  Any place to find cheap used tires for it, just need 2. The ones it has are all dried out.
> *


try discount tires and ask for some of their used ones that customers leave.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day loco

*DISTURBED(26),*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 08:07 AM~5133833
> *try discount tires and ask for some of their used ones that customers leave.
> *



See its this one but they added a basket on the side.

[attachmentid=520737]


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 08:43 AM~5133762
> *flyer says bring your own grill.  i'm sure the ladies will get to nibble on some meat.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: 

I feel better now...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats been going on NoCaddyLikeMine?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 28 2006, 09:42 AM~5133939
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :barf: Hooters tonight? Kirby?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 27 2006, 11:26 PM~5131961
> *any body got any car tvs for sale
> *


I have a 17" flip down I might sell ...



> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim+Mar 28 2006, 12:27 AM~5132344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: - it's at the Warehouse for sure ... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whats a WHIP???? 

heard people throw that around in here...

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 28 2006, 10:09 AM~5134048
> * :thumbsup: - it's at the Warehouse for sure ... :biggrin:
> *


free or cover charge?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 10:10 AM~5134055
> *free or cover charge?
> *


free


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Two convertibles on Layitlow??? It must be raining :cheesy: 

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: dj short dog, Liv4Lacs, EX214GIRL, KRAZYTOYZ, Dualhex02


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 10:16 AM~5134083
> *Two convertibles on Layitlow???  It must be raining  :cheesy:
> 
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...




Wheres the Lonester at????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 10:12 AM~5134067
> *
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 07:01 AM~5133813
> *I was thinking someone might say I could go in on it with them, but I feel ya.  To each his own.  Thats tight then me and my other brother who will be there will go in on it and have our grill there. I hope I can fit that bitch in the back of my truck...I dont have a tow hitch.  Unless he tows it with his.
> *


Why u want to do that..you know your ass is welcome from The LORDS of EMPIRE... :uh: ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

BY THE POWER OF GRAYSKULL ... *I HAVE THE POWER!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 28 2006, 10:57 AM~5134300
> *BY THE POWER OF GRAYSKULL ... I HAVE THE POWER!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Arent you supposed to be She-Ra..

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 10:10 AM~5134050
> *whats a WHIP????
> 
> heard people throw that around in here...
> ...



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 11:00 AM~5134316
> *Arent you supposed to be She-Ra..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I try! :angel: :roflmao: damn, Ellie you old skool! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

whip..is a ride..but i sure you knew that...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 28 2006, 11:06 AM~5134352
> *whip..is a ride..but i sure you knew that...
> *


I thought it was WIP ... a ride that is a Work In Progress? :dunno:  :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

rain = $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 28 2006, 09:08 AM~5134358
> *I thought it was WIP ... a ride that is a Work In Progress? :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 28 2006, 11:06 AM~5134352
> *whip..is a ride..but i sure you knew that...
> *



yeah, I know its a ride... but what does whip stand for? 

work in progress sounds right... but what about the "H"?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 11:10 AM~5134376
> *yeah, I know its a ride... but what does whip stand for?
> 
> work in progress sounds right... but what about the "H"?
> *


there's no H ... it's just WIP ... Whip is what the wifey does to you, Ellie! :roflmao: just kidding! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 28 2006, 11:12 AM~5134385
> *there's no H ... it's just WIP ... Whip is what the wifey does to you, Ellie! :roflmao: just kidding! :biggrin:
> *



yes she does!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 11:10 AM~5134376
> *yeah, I know its a ride... but what does whip stand for?
> 
> work in progress sounds right... but what about the "H"?
> *


 Did you make the cutty a SLAB or a DONK so now you wanna bould a "whip"? :biggrin: 



















:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2006, 11:15 AM~5134401
> *Did you make the cutty a SLAB or a DONK so now you wanna bould a "whip"? :biggrin:
> :dunno:
> *



I want to make it a SLONKY WHIP!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 28 2006, 11:12 AM~5134385
> *there's no H ... it's just WIP ... Whip is what the wifey does to you, Ellie! :roflmao: just kidding! :biggrin:
> *


I'll see you and Hyundai at P.O.P. tonight fo' sho'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 11:16 AM~5134406
> *I want to make it a SLONKY WHIP!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats sounds like something you would buy at Cindy's for you and the wife!! :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2006, 11:19 AM~5134437
> *Thats sounds like something you would buy at Cindy's for you and the wife!! :ugh:
> *


I thought it was Bizarre Bizarre :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 28 2006, 11:19 AM~5134427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 11:20 AM~5134446
> *I thought it was Bizarre Bizarre  :ugh:
> *


same kinda store  Cindy's is right down the street from Ellie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2006, 11:25 AM~5134489
> *same kinda store  Cindy's is right down the street from Ellie.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

has anyone seen PattyCakes??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2006, 11:25 AM~5134489
> *same kinda store  Cindy's is right down the street from Ellie.
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 28 2006, 09:55 AM~5134003
> *Whats been going on NoCaddyLikeMine?
> *


whats the deal mayne, what u upto? you going to the park sunday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2006, 11:28 AM~5134509
> *has anyone seen PattyCakes??
> *


He's cashing his unemployment check right now.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP B!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 28 2006, 09:30 AM~5134526
> *whats the deal mayne, what u upto? you going to the park sunday?
> *


YES,I will be there.I want to see the hop.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP H.TOWN C.C


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 28 2006, 11:31 AM~5134535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nada, just watchin the rain come down


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope H-Town doesn't mind me posting this here. Has to do with the new law they are trying to pass for illegal immigration..

I think we should as organizations do something. For those that do vote we need to let these conservative politicians who seem to be somewhat racist know were not going to stand for this any longer.. I keep hearing that people coming from Mexico are taking jobs and getting free services, from medical care to education. Now they want to make coming into the USA illegally a felony and deny them basic humanitarian add. The so-called conservative Christian right is doing all this. How can you call yourself a Christian and deny people basic service, sound more like greed. They listen to Televangelist who calls for the assignation on a world leader cause he doesn’t agree with our countries politics. How Christian is that? Now I can’t believe that every person here from Mexico is a bad person or on welfare or constantly running off to a hospital. I do know they for the most part are hard working people just trying to get ahead in life. There here, that’s a fact, were giving them jobs here. Are they also going to arrest the people who hire them and charge them with a felony? It already supposed to be illegal to hire any illegal alien from any country. So why aren’t they going to the actual source of the problem the white businessmen who are hiring them, and have been making jobs available to them. It white America politicians looking for someone to blame all our problems with the economy and health care cost on illegal aliens. How stupid is that. 
Every person who believes that we all have some rights, even if we come into this country illegally if we start working. What they don’t tell you is how much illegal aliens contribute to this country. They pay taxes if they get a paycheck and even if they get paid under the table, they still have to buy food, gas, clothing and other essentials to live on. There are over 1 million illegal residents in Texas, what do you think would happen to our economy if we took all of them out of here? Who’s going to pick all the produce we eat.
Bottom line is if they really want to stop people from Mexico from coming here they would arrest and imprison the people who hire them, that would eliminate the reason for coming here but then the politicians would have to arrest there friends. These are just my own thoughts and comments. 

IF YOU CAN VOTE DO SO, IF YOUR NOT REGISTARED TO VOTE GO DO IT. IF YOU CAN’T VOTE BUT KNOW PEOPLE WHO CAN GET THEM TO VOTE. 
IT’S TIME FOR HISPANIC’S TO STAND UP AND BE COUNTED. The Texas legislator’s rezoned the all the districted to weaken our vote don’t let them get away with this.

VIVA LA RAZA Unity in number is strength and politicians only see votes..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> Hope H-Town doesn't mind me posting this here. Has to do with the new law they are trying to pass for illegal immigration..
> 
> I think we should as organizations do something. For those that do vote we need to let these conservative politicians who seem to be somewhat racist know were not going to stand for this any longer.. I keep hearing that people coming from Mexico are taking jobs and getting free services, from medical care to education. Now they want to make coming into the USA illegally a felony and deny them basic humanitarian add. The so-called conservative Christian right is doing all this. How can you call yourself a Christian and deny people basic service, sound more like greed. They listen to Televangelist who calls for the assignation on a world leader cause he doesn’t agree with our countries politics. How Christian is that? Now I can’t believe that every person here from Mexico is a bad person or on welfare or constantly running off to a hospital. I do know they for the most part are hard working people just trying to get ahead in life. There here, that’s a fact, were giving them jobs here. Are they also going to arrest the people who hire them and charge them with a felony? It already supposed to be illegal to hire any illegal alien from any country. So why aren’t they going to the actual source of the problem the white businessmen who are hiring them, and have been making jobs available to them. It white America politicians looking for someone to blame all our problems with the economy and health care cost on illegal aliens. How stupid is that.
> Every person who believes that we all have some rights
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 28 2006, 12:46 PM~5135017
> *Hope H-Town doesn't mind me posting this here. Has to do with the new law they are trying to pass for illegal immigration..
> 
> I think we should as organizations do something. For those that do vote we need to let these conservative politicians who seem to be somewhat racist know were not going to stand for this any longer.. I keep hearing that people coming from Mexico are taking jobs and getting free services, from medical care to education. Now they want to make coming into the USA illegally a felony and deny them basic humanitarian add. The so-called conservative Christian right is doing all this. How can you call yourself a Christian and deny people basic service, sound more like greed. They listen to Televangelist who calls for the assignation on a world leader cause he doesn’t agree with our countries politics. How Christian is that? Now I can’t believe that every person here from Mexico is a bad person or on welfare or constantly running off to a hospital. I do know they for the most part are hard working people just trying to get ahead in life. There here, that’s a fact, were giving them jobs here. Are they also going to arrest the people who hire them and charge them with a felony? It already supposed to be illegal to hire any illegal alien from any country. So why aren’t they going to the actual source of the problem the white businessmen who are hiring them, and have been making jobs available to them. It white America politicians looking for someone to blame all our problems with the economy and health care cost on illegal aliens. How stupid is that.
> ...



Good post John... But you also have to see that it is not always as black and white as it seems.
I was born in Mexico, my parents waited 7 years while their application was accepted for them to become permanent residents here in the US. They respected the laws of this country and played by the rules, they immigrated to Texas, raised their kids and are now naturalized citizens. after 28 years of being here and working their asses off to give us a better life. 
Why cant everyone else go through that, it will give them a much better appreciation of what they have than if they are just rewarded with citizenship for coming into the country illegally. 
Yes the country's economy needs such a labor force, but make it a controlled process or chaos will ensue. 
I also think it is unfair to say if you want certain laws abided by that makes you a racist. Think of it this way, in the future when we may be in a position of power, who will be the new immigrants? And then we will have no one else to blame but ourselves if we cannot stand on moral grounds because of our present actions as we try to defend our way of life to come.

By the way most of the contractors I see picking up the guys for work in the corners are hispanic, and many times these same guys are the ones screwing their own.

just my opinions...

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whos down for some cruising???? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I felt that the issue was "jobs being stolen" by immigrants. Then they argue latinos/hispanics do the jobs no one else will. Every race has its hard workers and lazy asses. Some get upset when pedro has that $18-22/hr welder/fitter job and degreed citizens are serving bread rolls at olive garden. But again some people are willing to do jobs that others arent. I dont agree with making them automatic cictizens or whatever, I think they should be put in line with or after those attempting to enter this country legally. Otherwise there will be a mad dash to get in and get your automatic citizenship. I think if the person has the drive to succeed they shouldnt be limited, limited to "all the jobs no one else is willing to do".

on a side note, has anyone ever seen "A day without a mexican"?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: latinkustoms4ever, _Dualhex02_


writing a book Dual... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 01:04 PM~5135534
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: latinkustoms4ever, Dualhex02
> writing a book Dual... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no just trying to be very selective of what I say. Dont want any bunched up panties or stepped on toes. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 02:05 PM~5135542
> *no just trying to be very selective of what I say. Dont want any bunched up panties or stepped on toes. :angry:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This is a great topic, it shows just how diverse we are. We all don't think and act the same. We each have our own opinons... Now if we all will just start to vote..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 02:02 PM~5135524
> *I felt that the issue was "jobs being stolen" by immigrants.  Then they argue latinos/hispanics do the jobs no one else will.  Every race has its hard workers and lazy asses.  Some get upset when pedro has that $18-22/hr welder/fitter job and degreed citizens are serving bread rolls at olive garden.  But again some people are willing to do jobs that others arent.  I dont agree with making them automatic cictizens or whatever, I think they should be put in line with or after those attempting to enter this country legally.  Otherwise there will be a mad dash to get in and get your automatic citizenship.  I think if the person has the drive to succeed they shouldnt be limited, limited to "all the jobs no one else is willing to do".
> 
> on a side note, has anyone ever seen "A day without a mexican"?
> ...



I did watch some of it... I was kind of offended... I dont like the victim mentallity many people run around with. 
I do have to admit though, in my high school days and into some of my college, I was into that same type of thinking... very non-productive.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 01:20 PM~5135614
> *I did watch some of it... I was kind of offended... I dont like the victim mentallity many people run around with.
> I do have to admit though, in my high school days and into some of my college, I was into that same type of thinking... very non-productive.
> 
> ...


Really i found it kind of funny but I see where you are coming from. Every race has its "self made victims" or ones that feel the US "owes" them something. I thought it was funny how that one lady was feeling left out when everyone went missing. NOt a great film but interesting to watch once or at least half way :biggrin: 
Oh yeah, Mexican.....its not a race is it? Its like saying American. I've seen some gorgeous females in the malls in monterrey that are blonder and have more beautiful blue eyes than some "white" or "caucasians" from America. I heard people refer to Mexican as a race and personally dont agree. What u think?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 02:25 PM~5135642
> *Really i found it kind of funny but I see where you are coming from.  Every race has its "self made victims" or ones that feel the US "owes" them something.  I thought it was funny how that one lady was feeling left out when everyone went missing.  NOt a great film but interesting to watch once or at least half way  :biggrin:
> Oh yeah, Mexican.....its not a race is it? Its like saying American.  I've seen some gorgeous females in the malls in monterrey that are blonder and have more beautiful blue eyes than some "white" or "caucasians" from America.  I heard people refer to Mexican as a race and personally dont agree.  What u think?
> *



I agree.. I have some cousins that pass for white here... then I have some that are straight up native looking!! 

I love Monterrey...

and Mexican is definetly not a race... I see some of the worst cases of discrimination in Mexico, between the "White" Mexicans and the "Indigenas", both ways.

Im sure that is just opening a whole new can of worms!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WAS WATCHING THE NEWS REGARDING THE SCHOOL WALK OUTS AND IT WAS FUNNY TO ME BECAUSE SOME PEOPLE DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON BUT THEY JUST WALK OUT OF SCHOOL AND WAVE THE MEXICAN FLAG. THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT REALLY IS GOING ON. A JOURNALIST ASKED SOME GIRL WHY ARE YOU PROTESTING AND SHE SAYS "EQUAL RIGHTS", AND THE JOURNALIST SAYS WHAT ABOUT EQUAL RIGHTS, AND SHE SAYS "I DON'T KNOW". AT LEAST GET SOME IDEA WHAT YOU ARE PROTESTING ABOUT BEFORE YOU MAKE AN ASS OUT OF YOUR SELF. BUT BESIDES THAT I THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA TO PROTEST WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 28 2006, 02:40 PM~5135757
> *I WAS WATCHING THE NEWS REGARDING THE SCHOOL WALK OUTS AND IT WAS FUNNY TO ME BECAUSE SOME PEOPLE DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT IS GOING  ON BUT THEY JUST WALK OUT OF SCHOOL AND WAVE THE MEXICAN FLAG. THEY HAVE NO IDEA WHAT REALLY IS GOING ON. A JOURNALIST ASKED SOME GIRL WHY ARE YOU PROTESTING AND SHE SAYS "EQUAL RIGHTS", AND THE JOURNALIST SAYS WHAT ABOUT EQUAL RIGHTS, AND SHE SAYS "I DON'T KNOW". AT LEAST GET SOME IDEA WHAT YOU ARE PROTESTING ABOUT BEFORE YOU MAKE AN ASS OUT OF YOUR SELF. BUT BESIDES THAT I THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA TO PROTEST WHAT YOU BELIEVE IN.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

It would make for a hell of a better debate!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I haven't kept up with this or anything going on regarding the walkouts. What is it that they are trying to do? :dunno: and also don't post a whole page on it, just details because...

\/\/\/\/


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 02:46 PM~5135797
> *I haven't kept up with this or anything going on regarding the walkouts.  What is it that they are trying to do?  :dunno:  and also don't post a whole page on it, just details because...
> 
> \/\/\/\/
> *


middle school and high school kids are protesting H.R. 4437


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 02:46 PM~5135797
> *I haven't kept up with this or anything going on regarding the walkouts.  What is it that they are trying to do?  :dunno:  and also don't post a whole page on it, just details because...
> 
> \/\/\/\/
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 27 2006, 07:40 PM~5131394
> *watcha me todo lo que quieras pinche Canadian EH
> *


WE DONT FAKE IT WE JUST TAKE IT HOMES


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2006, 03:05 PM~5135827
> *WE DONT FAKE IT WE JUST TAKE IT HOMES
> *


Dont fake tha funk!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up people....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 28 2006, 02:47 PM~5135804
> *middle school and high school kids are protesting H.R. 4437
> *


Thanks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 03:28 PM~5136010
> *Thanks.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 03:31 PM~5136030
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 03:34 PM~5136052
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 28 2006, 03:34 PM~5136059
> *
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 07:41 AM~5133754
> *Imma be there, but I am trying to invite other people.  If alot of outside people go, will any of the competitions be open to them?  Or is it only for the clubs and they just gotta watch?  Otherwise there is no point in mentioning to guests the activities being held aside from witnessing the hop competition.  Also, will the guests be on their own as for food or whomever they were invited by will be responsible for feeding them?  I dont have a club or a grill, so maybe I should stop inviting all the ladies...
> *


U BETTER BUY THEM MCDONALDS. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 28 2006, 01:47 PM~5135804
> *middle school and high school kids are protesting H.R. 4437
> *



Yeah i think some are just sheep, followers, or any excuse to get out of class will work. 

My understanding of HR4437 is the illegalization of undocumented immigrant persons working and/or residing in this country. I believe they are making it a felony, that equals federal offense right? Is that pretty accurate for the super-abridged version? 

These kids are protesting that, some without even knowing it. 

Yeah "white america" forgets they are immigrants to these lands from Europe the same way "white mexico" forgets they are immigrants to the lands of mexico from Spain.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> the way i see it is if this law gets passed then its just an excuse to profile anybody they want, especially my light brown skin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 12:05 PM~5135542
> *no just trying to be very selective of what I say. Dont want any bunched up panties or stepped on toes. :angry:
> *


a thong


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2006, 03:10 PM~5136289
> *a thong
> *


Yeah a thong WOULD prevent any bunching :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> > the way i see it is if this law gets passed then its just an excuse to profile anybody they want, especially my light brown skin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 04:00 PM~5136223
> *Yeah i think some are just sheep, followers,  or any excuse to get out of class will work.
> 
> My understanding of HR4437 is the illegalization of undocumented immigrant persons working and/or residing in this country.  I believe they are making it a felony, that equals federal offense right?  Is that pretty accurate for the super-abridged version?
> ...


Thanks for the info. made it simple to understand. :thumbsup: 

All of this is b.s. just like the removal of religion in school. I remember saying the pledge of allegiance and no parents complained about the "One Nation under God" until all of these other races started pouring in from the Middle East and flooding the states with their b.s. and whining. Now that the United States is trying to make it a felony is ridiculous. How can it be a felony helping a fellow man that is illegal here in the states if they need medical aid or a form of survival help to live? They're taking it back to the days of Hitler and his punishing of people for helping Jewish people even though that was based on different views on religion and not race. How United is the States as far as this latest implement being thrown on the table? I haven't kept up with the news (due to the same old b.s. of someone being shot, car chase or a home invasion) or the protests but listened to bits and pieces. Guess I better pay more attention to what is going on in our backyard.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> > the way i see it is if this law gets passed then its just an excuse to profile anybody they want, especially my light brown skin
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see your GREEN CARD or i guesss i should say pink card


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 01:13 PM~5136315
> *Thanks for the info.  made it simple to understand.  :thumbsup:
> 
> All of this is b.s. just like the removal of religion in school.  I remember saying the pledge of allegiance and no parents complained about the "One Nation under God" until all of these other races started pouring in from the Middle East and flooding the states with their b.s. and whining.  Now that the United States is trying to make it a felony is ridiculous.  How can it be a felony helping a fellow man that is illegal here in the states if they need medical aid or a form of survival help to live?  They're taking it back to the days of Hitler and his punishing of people for helping Jewish people even though that was based on different views on religion and not race.  How United is the States as far as this latest implement being thrown on the table?  I haven't kept up with the news (due to the same old b.s. of someone being shot, car chase or a home invation) or the protests but listened to bits and pieces.  Guess I better pay more attention to what is going on in our backyard.
> *


SHE AGREES!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 28 2006, 04:14 PM~5136324
> *SHE AGREES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that one needs to be deported with the quickness :burn:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> the way i see it is if this law gets passed then its just an excuse to profile anybody they want, especially my light brown skin


Let me see your GREEN CARD or i guesss i should say pink card
[/quote]
actually i got a white card with green letters in the back and a big metal foil strip :cheesy: (and yes its a resident card)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 04:14 PM~5136323
> *Let me see your GREEN CARD or i guesss i should say pink card
> *


Hey loco, don't forget April 22nd to photograph the family gathering. I'll swing some $$ your way.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> Let me see your GREEN CARD or i guesss i should say pink card


actually i got a white card with green letters in the back and a big metal foil strip :cheesy: (and yes its a resident card)
[/quote]
Yeah I seen it, its all high tech and shit....my homie has one. My dad had gotten some thing a few years back that had to be renewed every 10 years and it was pink. Same shit o no?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> actually i got a white card with green letters in the back and a big metal foil strip :cheesy: (and yes its a resident card)


Yeah I seen it, its all high tech and shit....my homie has one. My dad had gotten some thing a few years back that had to be renewed every 10 years and it was pink. Same shit o no?
[/quote]
yea i had one too


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 03:18 PM~5136360
> *Hey loco, don't forget April 22nd to photograph the family gathering.  I'll swing some $$ your way.
> *


Ah hijole...I need a daytimer...so much in April. Where and what time? :biggrin: no problemo!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 04:22 PM~5136393
> *Ah hijole...I need a daytimer...so much in April.  Where and what time?
> *


La Porte from 7pm-11pm.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

The sun just came out. Blue skys.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 28 2006, 05:58 PM~5136980
> *The sun just came out. Blue skys.
> *


P.O.P. 2nite for sure. Whoever knows if it is going to be downtown or at the warehouse, call the others up asap.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 05:01 PM~5137003
> *P.O.P. 2nite for sure.  Whoever knows if it is going to be downtown or at the warehouse, call the others up asap.
> *


make sure I don't drink.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

BTW, did anyone hear of the pregnet girl that got shot on Sun? That was my homegirl. Fuckin' sux.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 28 2006, 06:05 PM~5137038
> *make sure I don't drink.
> *


It's all willpower and association of peers.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hey provoke my computer wouldn't open that vid of you scrapin that sux


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 28 2006, 05:28 PM~5137260
> *hey provoke my computer wouldn't open that vid of you scrapin that sux
> *


do you have quicktime? it might take a while to download.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 28 2006, 05:07 PM~5137056
> *BTW, did anyone hear of the pregnet girl that got shot on Sun? That was my homegirl. Fuckin' sux.
> *


DAMN thats fucked up!!! is she ok or.....?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 28 2006, 05:05 PM~5137038
> *make sure I don't drink.
> *


Why? what happened the last time you drank?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 05:50 PM~5137411
> *DAMN thats fucked up!!! is she ok or.....?
> *


.......


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2006, 05:52 PM~5137428
> *Why? what happened the last time you drank?
> *


I drove. Just trying to really quit.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 28 2006, 06:01 PM~5137444
> *.......
> *


 :0 :tears:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 08:08 AM~5133836
> *Happy b'day loco
> 
> DISTURBED(26),
> *



hey latin just saying thanx.....i appreciate it homie....see ya at the picnic


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 28 2006, 06:18 PM~5137552
> *hey latin just saying thanx.....i appreciate it homie....see ya at the picnic
> *


was talking to your homegirl last night at the Rack. She was telling me it was your b-day.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2006, 02:13 PM~5136315
> *Thanks for the info.  made it simple to understand.  :thumbsup:
> 
> All of this is b.s. just like the removal of religion in school.  I remember saying the pledge of allegiance and no parents complained about the "One Nation under God" until all of these other races started pouring in from the Middle East and flooding the states with their b.s. and whining.  Now that the United States is trying to make it a felony is ridiculous.  How can it be a felony helping a fellow man that is illegal here in the states if they need medical aid or a form of survival help to live?  They're taking it back to the days of Hitler and his punishing of people for helping Jewish people even though that was based on different views on religion and not race.  How United is the States as far as this latest implement being thrown on the table?  I haven't kept up with the news (due to the same old b.s. of someone being shot, car chase or a home invation) or the protests but listened to bits and pieces.  Guess I better pay more attention to what is going on in our backyard.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 28 2006, 04:07 PM~5137056
> *BTW, did anyone hear of the pregnet girl that got shot on Sun? That was my homegirl. Fuckin' sux.
> *


 the 1 that got kill in gunspoint by her bike


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 28 2006, 06:27 PM~5137618
> *was talking to your homegirl last night at the Rack. She was telling me it was your b-day.
> *


yea she told me today that she seen u.....she said that u were fucked up.....im gonna say it for u " Damn i need to stop drinking"....lol thats ok fool im gonna get fucked up saturday nite.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the lone is back.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2006, 10:39 PM~5138508
> *the lone is back.
> *


Ken _"Trying to get.."_ Lay _"..ed."_ from Enron CC?


:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 28 2006, 08:41 PM~5138528
> *Ken "Trying to get.." Lay "..ed." from Enron CC?
> :dunno:
> *


for life


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2006, 10:43 PM~5138546
> *for life
> *


Yeah 25-life.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I guess some counts were dropped on a couple excutives today in that case.

I'm surprised no one has capped those guys yet.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 28 2006, 08:44 PM~5138555
> *
> 
> I'm surprised no one has capped those guys yet.
> *


im sure there is someone waiting. people lost their whole retirement packages behind that shit.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2006, 09:43 PM~5138546
> *for life
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 28 2006, 09:18 PM~5138813
> *:scrutinize:
> *


what up og og money bags


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

SORRY FOR ANY INCONVEINIANCE WITH THE PHONE # ISSUE BUT ITS OFFICIAL WE HAVE A NEW NUMBER 817-704-3315 AND A NEW FAX # 817-886-3469 AND YES WE ARE STILL OPEN AND IN THE SAME LOCATION THANKS AGAIN B 

 
--------------------

B's Hydraulics and Audio Customs
2203 North main street Fort Worth Texas 76106 
PRO-HOPPER QAULITY IN LOWRIDING PARTS
817-704-3315 or 817-995-5820 www.bshydraulics.com


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I hate the IRS!!!! I just did my taxes and i owe!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2006, 09:49 PM~5139031
> *I hate the IRS!!!! I just did my taxes and i owe!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


what u claim foo.........i mean tax wise, i already know your from the pink bunny click.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 28 2006, 09:10 PM~5138102
> *the 1 that got kill in gunspoint by her bike
> *



Yes thats her... hung out with her back in the day... she was cool peeps...

RIP Gwen...

:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 28 2006, 07:04 PM~5137454
> *I drove. Just trying to really quit.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 08:10 AM~5140383
> *Yes thats her... hung out with her back in the day... she was cool peeps...
> 
> RIP Gwen...
> ...


R.I.P.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Wanted to give a :thumbsup: to Provok for not drinking last night. Everytime I see this vato he is either buzzed or drunk. You can have a good time w/o alcohol, it's all about control homie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 07:10 AM~5140383
> *Yes thats her... hung out with her back in the day... she was cool peeps...
> 
> RIP Gwen...
> ...


sorry to hear that.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2006, 07:30 AM~5140432
> *Wanted to give a :thumbsup: to Provok for not drinking last night.  Everytime I see this vato he is either buzzed or drunk.  You can have a good time w/o alcohol, it's all about control homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2006, 08:30 AM~5140432
> *Wanted to give a :thumbsup: to Provok for not drinking last night.  Everytime I see this vato he is either buzzed or drunk.  You can have a good time w/o alcohol, it's all about control homie
> *


:thumbsup: yup and we weren't even a bad influence ... I asked him if he wanted a drink cause I didn't want to be inhospitable :biggrin: but I told him I didn't want to peer pressure him either ... so we hooked homie Provok up with ice cold water ... :biggrin: way to go Provok! hell, even I'm trying to cut back ... I'm getting too old for that shit


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

whos ready for Sunday???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up Juan (KT)..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 29 2006, 08:50 AM~5140952
> *Wuz up Juan (KT)..
> *


Not much,here at the office,thinking about my lolow.I am trying to get it ready for Sunday .About 80% done.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 29 2006, 10:49 AM~5140948
> *whos ready for Sunday???
> *


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

anyone want to buy a "like new" molded trunk carpet for a cutlass? 

also have the side cardboard pieces...

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHATS SUNDAY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 12:20 PM~5141583
> *anyone want to buy a "like new" molded trunk carpet for a cutlass?
> 
> also have the side cardboard pieces...
> ...


$5.95


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2006, 12:34 PM~5141698
> *$5.95
> *



give me 10 and its yours...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 12:44 PM~5141792
> *give me 10 and its yours...
> *


you serious? meet you after work. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2006, 12:44 PM~5141797
> *you serious?  meet you after work.  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 12:50 PM~5141846
> *:thumbsup:
> *


_*SOLD!*_


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is a picture of it...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT UP DENA HOW WAS POP. I GOT TIED UP DOING SOMETHING....TIED UP


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

another pic of my puppy...












how is Whoppers doing?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2006, 10:28 AM~5141632
> *WHATS SUNDAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 10:58 AM~5141923
> *another pic of my puppy...
> 
> 
> ...


nice boxer.....Ellie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 29 2006, 12:59 PM~5141941
> *nice boxer.....Ellie
> *



Thanks Bro.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 12:58 PM~5141923
> *another pic of my puppy...
> 
> 
> ...


Vet said that she probably had food poisoning since the parvo test was negative. they'll be running a couple more tests next weekend after the one coming just to make sure. i still have the Http://www.parvoguard.com/ kit in case i don't use it and someone elses puppy catches parvo.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 11:01 AM~5141955
> *Thanks Bro.
> *


Feed her Red Cell with her food and she will get real tone..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 29 2006, 01:04 PM~5141976
> *Feed her Red Cell with her food and she will get real tone..
> *



Ill look into it...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 29 2006, 10:58 AM~5141925
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .......
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2006, 11:10 AM~5142035
> *
> *


HLC picnic....  you going??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i know im going. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what time does the tug of war and tire toss start.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2006, 12:56 PM~5141896
> *WHAT UP DENA HOW WAS POP. I GOT TIED UP DOING SOMETHING....TIED UP
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2006, 12:46 PM~5142414
> *what time does the tug of war and tire toss start.....
> *


dont know when they start but i know when they are going to end.when i win.lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 29 2006, 12:20 PM~5142707
> *dont know when they start but i know when they are going to end.when i win.lol :biggrin:
> *


i guess u wasnt at da bonafide pinic last year when i won da tire toss..... i might be little.. but i sure did beat all them big mutha fuckers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 29 2006, 11:16 AM~5142104
> *HLC picnic....  you going??
> *


NO THANKS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

wazzzup John (L.K.)


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2006, 01:31 PM~5143191
> *NO THANKS
> *


  ..maybe next time..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JOSEFINA WHAT UP


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Provok with the Birthday Girl :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SHES GOT THEM RED LIPS. YOU KNOW WHAT KIND IM TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2006, 04:04 PM~5143414
> *Provok with the Birthday Girl :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll said he wasnt drinking,,,, but what was he smokin'??????!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2006, 02:15 PM~5143495
> *:ugh:
> *


DONT WORRY YOU GOT THEM TOO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

1700 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 04:20 PM~5143542
> *Ya'll said he wasnt drinking,,,, but what was he smokin'??????!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> uffin:
> *


he was smoking 2nd hand smoke like the rest of us.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2006, 04:31 PM~5143650
> *he was smoking 2nd hand smoke like the rest of us.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 29 2006, 03:20 PM~5143542
> *Ya'll said he wasnt drinking,,,, but what was he smokin'??????!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> uffin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP JOHN!!! :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2006, 02:31 PM~5143650
> *he was smoking 2nd hand smoke like the rest of us.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

hopefully i can make it :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Best Buy sale: went last night and got American Me and Blood In Blood Out for $10.00 each. they are on sale but were selling fast. For all you essays that want to be an ese.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda HomeSkillet! :cheesy: 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: arabretard, tru_pimp, NoCaddyLikeMine


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

bunch of mamadas


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2006, 03:04 PM~5143414
> *Provok with the Birthday Girl :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, I look drunk. Must of been the from the night before. Going out tonite. Wish me luck. I'm gonna try not to drink.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

candy paint is oh so sticky....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT IT DO FOLX IM CHILLIN AT DA CASA BOUT TO START PUTTIN TOGETHER THIS ESCALADE POWER WHEELS TRUCK THAT I BOUGHT FOR MY HOMEGIRLS SON LOOKS LIKE IMA BE UP FO A WHILE ITS GOT A REAL STEREO IN DIS BITCH ON 24'S


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 29 2006, 08:41 PM~5145837
> *WHAT IT DO FOLX IM CHILLIN AT DA CASA BOUT TO START PUTTIN TOGETHER THIS ESCALADE POWER WHEELS TRUCK THAT I BOUGHT FOR MY HOMEGIRLS SON LOOKS LIKE IMA BE UP FO A WHILE ITS GOT A REAL STEREO IN DIS BITCH ON  24'S
> *


I GOT MY LIL GIRL ONE OF THOSE FOR CHRISTMAS AND SHE RODE IT FOR LIKE TEN MINUTES AND SHE HASN'T RIDEN IT SINCE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 29 2006, 08:12 PM~5146029
> *I GOT MY LIL GIRL ONE OF THOSE FOR CHRISTMAS AND SHE RODE IT FOR LIKE TEN MINUTES AND SHE HASN'T RIDEN IT SINCE.
> *


lol damn... u should pimp it out foo.. put sum spinners and shit.. switches and a 15in flip down....candy paint dat hoe


----------



## CHICANO MAN (Mar 21, 2006)

CHECK OUT CHICANOCLOTHING.COM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 29 2006, 10:12 PM~5146029
> *I GOT MY LIL GIRL ONE OF THOSE FOR CHRISTMAS AND SHE RODE IT FOR LIKE TEN MINUTES AND SHE HASN'T RIDEN IT SINCE.
> *


WELL I HOPE THAT HE RIDES THE SHIT OUT OF THIS ONE CUZ I SPENT 300 BUCKS ON DIS BITCH.SHIT IMA WHOP DAS ASS FOR NOT RIDIN THIS BITCH


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 29 2006, 10:46 PM~5146165
> *WELL I HOPE THAT HE RIDES THE SHIT OUT OF THIS ONE CUZ I SPENT 300 BUCKS ON DIS BITCH.SHIT IMA WHOP DAS ASS FOR NOT RIDIN THIS BITCH
> *


SHE MUST BE A COOL ASS HOMEGIRL IF YOU SPENT 300 BUCKS! LOL BE HONEST SLIM IS THAT YOUR KID? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2006, 09:49 PM~5139031
> *I hate the IRS!!!! I just did my taxes and i owe!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



did you claim the taxes on ur house???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 29 2006, 09:03 PM~5146252
> *SHE MUST BE A COOL ASS HOMEGIRL IF YOU SPENT 300 BUCKS! LOL BE HONEST SLIM IS THAT YOUR KID?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah im wondering da same.. slim.. u fogot 2 pull out


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2006, 11:06 PM~5146271
> *yeah im wondering da same.. slim.. u fogot 2 pull out
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

what up los?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF BLOCS TRUCK IS FINISHED?


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

good one. lol.... almost done with it.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP LOS


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Just a few more days left all that is left is tubbing and electrical


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Mar 30 2006, 02:24 AM~5147268
> *Just a few more days left all that is left is tubbing and electrical
> *


THATS KOO, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Mar 30 2006, 01:17 AM~5147250
> *what up los?
> *


Wassup. Sorry bout that had 20 pages of catchin up to do. You goin to that park Sunday?? I'll tell you what. I'll see you there  :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 30 2006, 01:24 AM~5147267
> *WZUP LOS
> *


 Wuz da deal?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2006, 11:06 PM~5146271
> *yeah im wondering da same.. slim.. u fogot 2 pull out
> *


NAW I WOULD HAVE LEFT IT IN :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 SKEET SKEET SKEET


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 29 2006, 11:03 PM~5146252
> *SHE MUST BE A COOL ASS HOMEGIRL IF YOU SPENT 300 BUCKS! LOL BE HONEST SLIM IS THAT YOUR KID?  :biggrin:
> *


NAW NO KIDS FOR ME


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good morning fellow ridaz! Yall be on the look out for my mix tape promoting one of the groups I work with, Ghost Riders coming out soon! It's called hittin' switches. Just sumthin to bump to n yo ride. Also might have a music video in the works so get dem rides ready. I'll keep ya posted...... One...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

cool


> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 30 2006, 06:22 AM~5147757
> *Good morning fellow ridaz! Yall be on the look out for my mix tape promoting one of the groups I work with, Ghost Riders coming out soon! It's called hittin' switches. Just sumthin to bump to n yo ride. Also might have a music video in the works so get dem rides ready. I'll keep ya posted......                                                        One...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 30 2006, 08:22 AM~5147757
> *Good morning fellow ridaz! Yall be on the look out for my mix tape promoting one of the groups I work with, Ghost Riders coming out soon! It's called hittin' switches. Just sumthin to bump to n yo ride. Also might have a music video in the works so get dem rides ready. I'll keep ya posted......                                                        One...
> *


You finish it yet? The tracks i heard were tight.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 30 2006, 08:22 AM~5147757
> *Good morning fellow ridaz! Yall be on the look out for my mix tape promoting one of the groups I work with, Ghost Riders coming out soon! It's called hittin' switches. Just sumthin to bump to n yo ride. Also might have a music video in the works so get dem rides ready. I'll keep ya posted......                                                        One...
> *


I guess i should put some sounds in the LeCab then :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 06:33 AM~5147790
> *You finish it yet?  The tracks i heard were tight.
> *


Yea it's pretty much done. Just gotta get it over to Cool Aid cuz their making a screwed and chopped version. Not really my style but hey....when's there's demand u gotta supply......  

713.......sup dawg! Did u ever figure out that problem u were asking on CT?

Liv4lac.....yup...bump n da trunk...got sumthin in the mix for lacs.....did you get my e-mail?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Didn't Cool Aid play a track from it sunday night? was flipping stations and heard him plug a song in.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 07:13 AM~5147898
> *Didn't Cool Aid play a track from it sunday night?  was flipping stations and heard him plug a song in.
> *


Yea he probably did. We're playing one of their tracks right now called "headed to the club" feat. Lil Keke..... Swing by I'll get u sum wax!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 30 2006, 10:04 AM~5148136
> *Yea he probably did. We're playing one of their tracks right now called "headed to the club" feat. Lil Keke..... Swing by I'll get u sum wax!
> *


Hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day :dunno: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=5562

lacluvinlatina(24)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

did posting attachments go bye bye? I didnt feel like scanning to find out so I am asking.


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

What do yall think about the new bill that is being passed by the senate?The Senate is debating legislation that would tighten border security while enabling illegal immigrants to eventually become citizens.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 12:00 PM~5148860
> * did posting attachments go bye bye?  I didnt feel like scanning to find out so I am asking.
> *



yup... slowing down the server...


linking is best... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 10:16 AM~5148960
> *yup... slowing down the server...
> linking is best...  :biggrin:
> *


just use photo bucket.. it works better and is faster to me...i been posting pics all day


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Judith_@Mar 30 2006, 10:01 AM~5148864
> *What do yall think about the new bill that is being passed by the senate?The Senate is debating legislation that would tighten border security while enabling illegal immigrants to eventually become citizens.
> *


im black so...... i dunno....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 12:00 PM~5148860
> * did posting attachments go bye bye?  I didnt feel like scanning to find out so I am asking.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...nounce&f=2&id=8


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ahhhhh ok 

well Los was trying to post this last night. Photobucket shrinks all the pics. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 12:34 PM~5149061
> *ahhhhh ok
> 
> well Los was trying to post this last night.  Photobucket shrinks all the pics. :uh:
> ...


do tinypic it is better


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 11:35 AM~5149062
> *do tinypic it is better
> *


i hope you didnt mean tinypics.com latin cause I tried that and its a pinche adult site!! :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 12:40 PM~5149099
> *i hope you didnt mean tinypics.com latin cause I tried that and its a pinche adult site!! :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 12:40 PM~5149099
> *i hope you didnt mean tinypics.com latin cause I tried that and its a pinche adult site!! :angry:
> *


take the "s" off fool :uh: http://www.tinypic.com


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 11:40 AM~5149099
> *i hope you didnt mean tinypics.com latin cause I tried that and its a pinche adult site!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2006, 12:49 PM~5149189
> *:cheesy:
> *


You going to be at the hlc picnic?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 11:40 AM~5149099
> *i hope you didnt mean tinypics.com latin cause I tried that and its a pinche adult site!! :angry:
> *


do you need a PW. J/P I got a PW for Bangbros if anyone wants it. Shit load of vids to download.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2006, 12:52 PM~5149209
> *do you need a PW. J/P I got a PW for Bangbros if anyone wants it. Shit load of vids to download.
> *


email it to me :angel:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 11:52 AM~5149215
> *email it to me  :angel:
> *


email sent.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2006, 12:52 PM~5149209
> *do you need a PW. J/P I got a PW for Bangbros if anyone wants it. Shit load of vids to download.
> *



you crazy...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 11:58 AM~5149263
> *you crazy...
> *


I already downloaded like 15 gig of porn.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2006, 11:52 AM~5149209
> *do you need a PW. J/P I got a PW for Bangbros if anyone wants it. Shit load of vids to download.
> *


why you holding out....i need reference material to be able to properly help you in the business venture


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey i want the password too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

might as well do a mass pm of that one Juan...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 11:10 AM~5149384
> *might as well do a mass pm of that one Juan...
> *


lol right..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2006, 01:13 PM~5149405
> *lol right..
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mine still says "0 new messages"

????????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 11:18 AM~5149444
> *Mine still says "0 new messages"
> 
> ????????????
> *


lol.. same here....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 12:18 PM~5149444
> *Mine still says "0 new messages"
> 
> ????????????
> *


sent


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2006, 01:26 PM~5149497
> *sent
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2006, 12:19 PM~5149450
> *lol.. same here....
> *


email sent


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I got like 80 movies download. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2006, 01:29 PM~5149529
> *I got like 80 movies download.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 12:27 PM~5149515
> *:wave:
> *


you want the PW too.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

BTW, I went out last nite and didn't drink.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2006, 01:33 PM~5149552
> *BTW, I went out last nite and didn't drink.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2006, 01:31 PM~5149539
> *you want the PW too.
> *


:roflmao: no thanks :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2006, 01:33 PM~5149552
> *BTW, I went out last nite and didn't drink.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 11:51 AM~5149207
> *You going to be at the hlc picnic?
> *


not sure.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2006, 01:33 PM~5149552
> *BTW, I went out last nite and didn't drink.
> *



you're on your way to recovery...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 30 2006, 08:53 AM~5147853
> *Yea it's pretty much done. Just gotta get it over to Cool Aid cuz their making a screwed and chopped version. Not really my style but hey....when's there's demand u gotta supply......
> 
> 713.......sup dawg! Did u ever figure out that problem u were asking on CT?
> ...


I may have But things have been so hectic lately I havent been keepin up with my e mail much.... I'll look here in a few


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 10:46 AM~5148346
> *Happy b'day  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=5562
> ...


Thats my ExWife!! Foo'!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 01:34 PM~5149561
> *:roflmao: no thanks :biggrin:
> *


speek for your self!! hook it up Juan :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2006, 11:50 AM~5149689
> *Thats my ExWife!! Foo'!!!!!! :uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 30 2006, 01:50 PM~5149689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pinche ****** cochino! :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k B! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 01:57 PM~5149735
> *
> *


yo' they need you to lay down the knowledge of dj screw in offtopic. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 12:03 PM~5149793
> *yo' they need you to lay down the knowledge of dj screw in offtopic.  lol
> *


WHERE I HAVE BEEN IN OFF TOPIC IN A WHILE. NOT MUCH TIME FOR LAYITLOW IM A BUSY MAN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2006, 01:50 PM~5149689
> *Thats my ExWife!! Foo'!!!!!! :uh:
> *


I know. lol

i gave shortdog your # for that gig.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I should post up my flick under Monstersofcock. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 12:03 PM~5149789
> *:roflmao:
> pinche ****** cochino! :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k B! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 02:03 PM~5149798
> *WHERE I HAVE BEEN IN OFF TOPIC IN A WHILE. NOT MUCH TIME FOR LAYITLOW IM A BUSY MAN
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5149782


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 02:03 PM~5149798
> *WHERE I HAVE BEEN IN OFF TOPIC IN A WHILE. NOT MUCH TIME FOR LAYITLOW IM A BUSY MAN
> *



stacking that paper.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 02:05 PM~5149813
> *stacking that paper....    :biggrin:
> *


MAH-MAH-SAY-LOW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 12:05 PM~5149813
> *stacking that paper....    :biggrin:
> *


ITS A SMALL STACK BUT I GOT BIG PLANS FOR THE NEXT YEAR THAT DONT INVOLVE LOWRIDING


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 30 2006, 02:04 PM~5149805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 02:06 PM~5149823
> *MAH-MAH-SAY-LOW
> *



ma-ma-may-low



:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 02:19 PM~5149910
> *:ugh:
> *



get back to the screw topic.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

PLANS ARE ME AND DENA ARE GETTIN MARRIED, SAVING FOR HONEYMOON IN BAHAMAS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 02:19 PM~5149916
> *get back to the screw topic....    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mayyne hold up ... I got me a ranch and 4 whores ... I'm a Texas Girl .... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 02:19 PM~5149918
> *PLANS ARE ME AND DENA ARE GETTIN MARRIED, SAVING FOR HONEYMOON IN BAHAMAS
> *



:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 02:19 PM~5149918
> *PLANS ARE ME AND DENA ARE GETTIN MARRIED, SAVING FOR HONEYMOON IN BAHAMAS
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dang, the lone is tying the knot! :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 02:22 PM~5149935
> *dang, the lone is tying the knot!  :0
> *


it was supposed to be a surprise


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 02:23 PM~5149938
> *it was supposed to be a surprise
> *



whos invited?!

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 12:24 PM~5149949
> *whos invited?!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT CAN I SAY I LOVE HER


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 02:25 PM~5149962
> *WHAT CAN I SAY I LOVE HER
> *



When you challenge a female ... you're always gonna loose ...


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 01:25 PM~5149962
> *WHAT CAN I SAY I LOVE HER
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DENA WISHES


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 02:39 PM~5150059
> *When you challenge a female ... you're always gonna loose ...
> :biggrin:
> *


in this case he's winning


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 02:45 PM~5150122
> *DENA WISHES
> *


:tears: 






:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 02:45 PM~5150126
> *in this case he's winning
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sup ken u going to mason park sunday???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 30 2006, 12:53 PM~5150175
> *sup ken u going to mason park sunday???
> *


YEA U WANT ME TO PICK U UP IN A LOWRIDER


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 02:54 PM~5150187
> *YEA U WANT ME TO PICK U UP IN A LOWRIDER
> *


YOU DIDN'T ASK ME IF YOU COULD GO :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 12:55 PM~5150192
> *YOU DIDN'T ASK ME IF YOU COULD GO :uh:
> *


I FEAR NO MAN AND BAR NO BROAD....BROAD


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 02:57 PM~5150203
> *I FEAR NO MAN AND BAR NO BROAD....BROAD
> *


SH'UPNIGGA :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 12:58 PM~5150208
> *SH'UPNIGGA :twak:
> *


POP TRUNK ON THAT, TRICK. WHEN IS THE LAC-N-NOTHING GONNA BUST OUT?????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 03:01 PM~5150233
> *POP TRUNK ON THAT, TRICK. WHEN IS THE LAC-N-NOTHING GONNA BUST OUT?????
> *


EXACTLY - LAC-N-NOTHING ...  IT'LL BE READY SOON :thumbsup: I TOLD YOU BEFO' ... I'LL SEE YOU IN SAN ANTONIO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 01:06 PM~5150254
> *EXACTLY - LAC-N-NOTHING ...   IT'LL BE READY SOON :thumbsup: I TOLD YOU BEFO' ... I'LL SEE YOU IN SAN ANTONIO
> *


I CAN THINK OF ALOT THAT BITCH IS LACIN. YOU WONT SEE ME IN SAN ANTONIO I SOLD THE CAR.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 03:08 PM~5150266
> *I CAN THINK OF ALOT THAT BITCH IS LACIN. YOU WONT SEE ME IN SAN ANTONIO I SOLD THE CAR.
> *


:roflmao: :twak: GOOD. Maybe the new owner will fix it up right ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 03:09 PM~5150269
> *:roflmao: :twak: GOOD.  Maybe the new owner will fix it up right ...
> *


yall sound like you're married... already...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 03:13 PM~5150282
> *yall sound like you're married... already...
> *


nah, Kenneth couldn't handle a girl that knows more about cars/lowriding than him


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Whats going down at Mason park Sunday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 03:15 PM~5150291
> *nah, Kenneth couldn't handle a girl that knows more about cars/lowriding than him
> *



http://www.ay-buey.com/forums/


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 02:29 PM~5150369
> *Whats going down at Mason park Sunday?
> *




probably ken :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 30 2006, 03:33 PM~5150394
> *probably ken :ugh:
> *


:roflmao: 

he said something about chillin & grillin ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 02:29 PM~5150369
> *Whats going down at Mason park Sunday?
> *


The regularly scheduled Anti-HLC event as usual, because otherwise Mason is dead as hell. BUT it will be a beautiful Sunday near as I can tell. :biggrin: Enjoy people.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 02:26 PM~5150718
> *The regularly scheduled Anti-HLC event as usual, because otherwise Mason is dead as hell.  BUT it will be a beautiful Sunday near as I can tell. :biggrin:  Enjoy people.
> *


lol.. dat boy said anti -hlc


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 02:26 PM~5150718
> *The regularly scheduled Anti-HLC event as usual, because otherwise Mason is dead as hell.  BUT it will be a beautiful Sunday near as I can tell. :biggrin:  Enjoy people.
> *


HAVE U BUILT A CAR? EVER?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 01:15 PM~5150291
> *nah, Kenneth couldn't handle a girl that knows more about cars/lowriding than him
> *


I DONT KNOW IT ALL, BUT I KNOW RULE #1 IS NEVER PUT SOME SHIT U GET OUT OF A BUBBLE GUM MACHINE AT THE LOCAL WALLY WORLD, ON YOUR 2 PRONG KNOCK OFFS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 05:26 PM~5151089
> *I DONT KNOW IT ALL, BUT I KNOW RULE #1 IS NEVER PUT SOME SHIT U GET OUT OF A BUBBLE GUM MACHINE AT THE LOCAL WALLY WORLD, ON YOUR 2 PRONG KNOCK OFFS
> *


I BET I GET MORE POINTS FOR MY BUBBLE GUM MACHINE ACCESSORIES THAN YOUR CRAPPY ASS REGULAR OLD DAYTONS :thumbsdown:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 03:26 PM~5150718
> *The regularly scheduled Anti-HLC event as usual, because otherwise Mason is dead as hell.  BUT it will be a beautiful Sunday near as I can tell. :biggrin:  Enjoy people.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 03:28 PM~5151104
> *I BET I GET MORE POINTS FOR MY BUBBLE GUM MACHINE ACCESSORIES THAN YOUR CRAPPY ASS REGULAR OLD DAYTONS :thumbsdown:
> *


OH I SEE, YOUR IN IT FOR THE POINTS, THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING THEN. WHAT U GONA DO NEXT PUT COTTON ON THE WHEEL WELLS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 05:31 PM~5151132
> *OH I SEE, YOUR IN IT FOR THE POINTS, THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING THEN.  WHAT U GONA DO NEXT PUT COTTON ON THE WHEEL WELLS
> *


NO ***** ... I'M IN IT TO MAKE A POINT ... AND THE POINT IS THAT MY SHIT LOOKS DAMN GOOD ... AND IT'S THE WAY I LIKE IT ... SO FUCK OFF ... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

looks like lonestar is going to remain single afterall...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2006, 04:13 PM~5151014
> *HAVE U BUILT A CAR? EVER?
> *


Hey i love it...a typhoon blazer, but not lowrider. Wow you acknowledged me....I tried burying the hatchet in PM and you ignored me, but NOW you got something to say. I got better things to do than entertain you. Sorry. What makes u think my open ended statements apply to you anyway.?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2006, 05:33 PM~5151161
> *looks like lonestar is going to remain single afterall...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 05:36 PM~5151182
> *:roflmao:
> *


So i guess you don't need a dj for the wedding :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 04:36 PM~5151184
> *So i guess you don't need a dj for the wedding  :angry:
> *


better call off that caravan of lolos as well :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 05:36 PM~5151184
> *So i guess you don't need a dj for the wedding  :angry:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2006, 05:37 PM~5151197
> *better call off that caravan of lolos as well :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2006, 05:37 PM~5151197
> *better call off that caravan of lolos as well :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BREAKING NEWS!

All the women in Iraq have shaved their pu$$ies in protest of the war.. Their message to the world is "read our lips, no more bush!"


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

so was it the wedding that was going down at mason park???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 04:41 PM~5151230
> *BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> All the women in Iraq have shaved their pu$$ies in protest of the war.. Their message to the world is "read our lips, no more bush!"
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 04:41 PM~5151230
> *BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> All the women in Iraq have shaved their pu$$ies in protest of the war.. Their message to the world is "read our lips, no more bush!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2006, 05:41 PM~5151248
> *so  was it the wedding that was going down  at mason park???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


engagement party ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 05:43 PM~5151260
> *engagement party ...
> *


The wedding was suppose to be at the courthouse


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 04:43 PM~5151260
> *engagement party ...
> *


well there goes that party..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2006, 05:44 PM~5151269
> *:biggrin:
> 
> well there goes that party..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh no ... it's still on ... only it's going to be my fist engaging with that *****'s eye :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 04:43 PM~5151264
> *The wedding was suppose to be at the courthouse
> *


looks like nothing but divorce court now... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

haha :uh: 


























:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2006, 05:48 PM~5151297
> *haha :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


HEY LOOK ... IT'S THE BEST MAN :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 05:49 PM~5151303
> *HEY LOOK ... IT'S THE BEST MAN :ugh:
> *


We just need the maid of honor - hrnybrneyz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 05:49 PM~5151310
> *We just need the maid of honor - hrnybrneyz
> *


:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2006, 05:50 PM~5151317
> *:burn:
> *


wtf? lol!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

better go get your money back for that tux texasgold :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 04:49 PM~5151310
> *We just need the maid of honor - hrnybrneyz
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 03:35 PM~5151174
> *Hey i love it...a typhoon blazer, but not lowrider.  Wow you acknowledged me....I tried burying the hatchet in PM and you ignored me, but NOW you got something to say.  I got better things to do than entertain you.  Sorry.  What makes u think my open ended statements apply to you anyway.?
> *


square ass *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn josie, its like this

the real kings of baytown for 15+ years
and still here 
BEEN THERE DONE THAT

the un-edited LATIN CARTEL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2006, 12:22 PM~5148984
> *im black so...... i dunno....
> *


UR BLACK? :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 30 2006, 07:11 PM~5152326
> *UR BLACK?  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2006, 11:50 AM~5149689
> *Thats my ExWife!! Foo'!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 04:41 PM~5151230
> *BREAKING NEWS!
> 
> All the women in Iraq have shaved their pu$$ies in protest of the war.. Their message to the world is "read our lips, no more bush!"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :tongue: :tongue: "pinche :barf: Gabriel"  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:   :around: :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 30 2006, 01:13 PM~5150282
> *yall sound like you're married... already...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2006, 04:33 PM~5151161
> *looks like lonestar is going to remain single afterall...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i dunno bout that..... :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 30 2006, 06:50 PM~5152555
> *i dunno bout that..... :0
> *



he wants patycakes :biggrin:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2006, 04:49 PM~5151310
> *We just need the maid of honor - hrnybrneyz
> *


tell rick whats up see yall in april


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 30 2006, 06:11 PM~5152326
> *UR BLACK?  :dunno:
> *


no shit .. u should know.. u seen my ass sticking out the window on the way back from da san antonio show


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 30 2006, 03:26 PM~5150718
> *The regularly scheduled Anti-HLC event as usual, because otherwise Mason is dead as hell.  BUT it will be a beautiful Sunday near as I can tell. :biggrin:  Enjoy people.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 30 2006, 09:16 PM~5153381
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IS MY SEAT READY YET FOO.....


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

What's up !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

WHUT IT DEW... HOWS BLOCCS TRUCK.. DONT SCRATCH THE TAILGATE I PAINTED


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

...HLC SUNDAY... 2 more Days .....


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2006, 10:29 PM~5153748
> * ...HLC SUNDAY... 2 more Days .....
> *



I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Judith_@Mar 30 2006, 10:42 PM~5153813
> *I will be there  :biggrin:
> *


u suk fool... hahaha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 31 2006, 12:29 AM~5153748
> * ...HLC SUNDAY... 2 more Days .....
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im in the market to buy a new lolo, anyone got one for sale.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

TGIV


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2006, 09:49 AM~5155328
> *im in the market to buy a new lolo, anyone got one for sale.
> *


realized you were in over your head and decided you need to start over so you can try to get it right this time??????? :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 31 2006, 10:19 AM~5155467
> *realized you were in over your head and decided you need to start over so you can try to get it right this time??????? :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 31 2006, 10:58 AM~5155645
> *:biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2006, 11:29 PM~5153748
> * ...HLC SUNDAY... 2 more Days .....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2006, 09:19 AM~5155470
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 31 2006, 12:31 PM~5156229
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 

you going to be at the park?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 31 2006, 08:19 AM~5155467
> *realized you were in over your head and decided you need to start over so you can try to get it right this time??????? :uh:
> *


NO ACTUALLY IM LOOKING TO BUY A CADDY SO I CAN SHOW BOTH YOU GIRL WHAT A FUCKIN CADILLAC IS SUPPOSED TO LOOK LIKE.

SINCERELY YOURS,
DEEZ NUTS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY CUPCAKE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2006, 12:33 PM~5156240
> *:uh:
> 
> you going to be at the park?
> *



Cant make it... My little girls B-day party.

You think theyll reschedule it if I ask?

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

NOT YOU DENA IM TALKIN TO BRIAN


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2006, 12:50 PM~5156338
> *NOT YOU DENA IM TALKIN TO BRIAN
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 31 2006, 11:49 AM~5156337
> *Cant make it... My little girls B-day party.
> 
> You think theyll reschedule it if I ask?
> ...




and the "B" stands for boycott :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 31 2006, 01:00 PM~5156390
> *and the "B" stands for boycott :angry:  :cheesy:
> *



:twak: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 31 2006, 11:00 AM~5156390
> *and the "B" stands for boycott :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


FRITO U GOING......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BRIAN GO TO THE PARK SUNDAY SO I CAN PUT MY MIZEAT ON YOUR GRIZALE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2006, 01:23 PM~5156497
> *BRIAN GO TO THE PARK SUNDAY SO I CAN PUT MY MIZEAT ON YOUR GRIZALE
> *



:ugh: :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2006, 01:23 PM~5156497
> *BRIAN GO TO THE PARK SUNDAY SO I CAN PUT MY MIZEAT ON YOUR GRIZALE
> *


GAY. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

solo riders anti-haters chill n grill goin down at mason this sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 01:27 PM~5156528
> *solo riders anti-haters chill n grill goin down at mason this sunday :thumbsup:
> *



you got a flyer for that?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 11:27 AM~5156528
> *solo riders anti-haters chill n grill goin down at mason this sunday :thumbsup:
> *


BUT FORREAL THOUGH ARE THERE GONNA BE LOWRIDERS. I MEAN REAL LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 31 2006, 12:10 PM~5156417
> *FRITO U GOING......
> *


nah....going to 87 Cutty B-day party




















nah helping my brother with a house he just bought of Greenshadow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2006, 11:25 AM~5156514
> *GAY. :thumbsdown:
> *


YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT GAY. THOSE CHEAP LOOKING KNOCK OFFS YOU GOT ON THAT CAR. U WANT SOME WINE WITH ALL THAT CHEESY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 31 2006, 12:29 PM~5156546
> *you got a flyer for that?
> *



the lone does. :0 



and kenny, yea, your boy is gonna be there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 01:32 PM~5156567
> *the lone does.  :0
> and kenny, yea, your boy is gonna be there
> *


What's up baller? How's the checks coming in?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 12:32 PM~5156567
> *the lone does.  :0
> and kenny, yea, your boy is gonna be there
> *


say how much you want to do the body work on my car? :cheesy: 





I'll help you paint your garage :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 11:32 AM~5156567
> *the lone does.  :0
> and kenny, yea, your boy is gonna be there
> *


IS AUTO ZONE CRACKIN THIS SATURDAY IM READY TO RIDE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 31 2006, 01:31 PM~5156562
> *nah....going to 87 Cutty B-day party
> nah helping my brother with a house he just bought of Greenshadow
> *




Its a princess dress-up party for 5 year olds... 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 31 2006, 11:33 AM~5156577
> *Its a princess dress-up party for 5 year olds...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT SOUND LIKE A BOATLOAD OF FUN.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2006, 12:32 PM~5156569
> *What's up baller?  How's the checks coming in?
> *



:biggrin: 



> *texasgold Posted Today, 12:33 PM
> say how much you want to do the body work on my car?
> 
> 
> ...


bring it by, we'll hook it up  



> *lone star Posted Today, 12:33 PM
> 
> IS AUTO ZONE CRACKIN THIS SATURDAY IM READY TO RIDE *


mason is crackin on sunday


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

they told me that Mason gets cracking on Thursday.....but lately the cops have been fucking with peeps


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 01:36 PM~5156599
> *:biggrin:
> *


I got $20 bucks for you man. Guaranteed. Let me know so I can tell the other lawn crew not to show up Saturday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 31 2006, 11:37 AM~5156609
> *they told me that Mason gets cracking on Thursday.....but lately the cops have been fucking with peeps
> *


WATCH OUT THEY GET ON LAYITLOW TOO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2006, 12:37 PM~5156613
> *I got $20 bucks for you man.  Guaranteed.  Let me know so I can tell the other lawn crew not to show up Saturday.
> *



:uh: ***** i aint desparate for green


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 01:38 PM~5156624
> *:uh:  ***** i aint desparate for green
> *


Damn Big Baller  My bad


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2006, 12:38 PM~5156619
> *WATCH OUT THEY GET ON LAYITLOW TOO
> *



dammmmmm :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2006, 12:38 PM~5156619
> *WATCH OUT THEY GET ON LAYITLOW TOO
> *


 :0 snap i forgot they watching, is like everywhere i turn these ****** watching


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2006, 01:31 PM~5156564
> *YOU WANNA KNOW WHAT GAY. THOSE CHEAP LOOKING KNOCK OFFS YOU GOT ON THAT CAR. U WANT SOME WINE WITH ALL THAT CHEESY
> *


MY *********** FU FONG'S LOOK A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN YOUR CRAPPY OLD RUSTY DAYTONS ... 

BLING BLING BIATCH!


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2006, 12:52 PM~5156714
> *MY *********** FU FONG'S LOOK A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN YOUR CRAPPY OLD RUSTY DAYTONS ...
> 
> BLING BLING BIATCH!
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im off, everyone have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do.1712


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2006, 11:52 AM~5156714
> *MY *********** FU FONG'S LOOK A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN YOUR CRAPPY OLD RUSTY DAYTONS ...
> 
> BLING BLING BIATCH!
> ...


YEA WAIT ABOUT 3 MONTHS LETS SEE HOW THAT GOLD LOOKS.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yay...finally friday after work!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 12:27 PM~5156528
> *solo riders anti-haters chill n grill goin down at mason this sunday :thumbsup:
> *


U TAKIN UR LOLO?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2006, 12:52 PM~5156714
> *MY *********** FU FONG'S LOOK A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN YOUR CRAPPY OLD RUSTY DAYTONS ...
> 
> BLING BLING BIATCH!
> ...


NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2006, 11:52 AM~5156714
> *MY *********** FU FONG'S LOOK A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN YOUR CRAPPY OLD RUSTY DAYTONS ...
> 
> BLING BLING BIATCH!
> ...


Nice looking wheels, but Daytons are stainlees steel spokes and made in the USA  
China wires = rusty wheels


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

fuckinn wheels are sick.... Dayton would charge 5g's to make them like that!!! Also if they are powder coated then they will never rust.........  










Hey LoadStar how much did those USED daytons cost you???? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 31 2006, 06:53 PM~5158655
> *U TAKIN UR LOLO?
> *



oh fa sho, cus i won the lottery last week and was able to get the car finished between then and now :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 09:33 PM~5159393
> *oh fa sho, cus i won the lottery last week and was able to get the car finished between then and now  :biggrin:
> *


baller.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 31 2006, 09:33 PM~5159393
> *oh fa sho, cus i won the lottery last week and was able to get the car finished between then and now  :biggrin:
> *


i thought you bought the car already done up :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2006, 11:52 AM~5156714
> *MY *********** FU FONG'S LOOK A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN YOUR CRAPPY OLD RUSTY DAYTONS ...
> 
> BLING BLING BIATCH!
> ...


REAL NICE WHEELS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WHERE IS MASON PARK?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 1 2006, 02:33 AM~5160443
> *WHERE IS MASON PARK?
> *


DONT WORRY BOUT THAT, MASON PARK IS IN THE HISTORY BOOKS.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 1 2006, 02:56 AM~5160651
> *DONT WORRY BOUT THAT, MASON PARK IS IN THE HISTORY BOOKS.
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 1 2006, 01:56 AM~5160651
> *DONT WORRY BOUT THAT, MASON PARK IS IN THE HISTORY BOOKS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 1 2006, 01:33 AM~5160443
> *WHERE IS MASON PARK?
> *


in Magnolia , 75th street & tipps st.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 31 2006, 07:53 PM~5158655
> *U TAKIN UR LOLO?
> *


I think his is in Fred Flintstone status like mine. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where you at NoCaddyLikeMine?? :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 31 2006, 08:09 PM~5159295
> *fuckinn  wheels are sick.... Dayton would charge 5g's to make them like that!!! Also if they are powder coated then they will never rust.........
> Hey LoadStar how much did those USED daytons cost you???? :biggrin:
> *


about a grand but u know thats nothing. make than in a weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anything going on tonite


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2006, 11:36 AM~5161374
> *anything going on tonite
> *


Dena' b'day party at a club. I'm dj'ing for some chicks party.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2006, 09:42 AM~5161401
> *Dena' b'day party at a club.  I'm dj'ing for some chicks party.
> *


how old is dena, 43?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2006, 10:52 AM~5161431
> *how old is dena, 43?
> *


older the berry sweeter the juice.j/k :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2006, 12:33 PM~5161941
> *older the berry sweeter the juice.j/k :biggrin:
> *


ewwww sic :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2006, 01:36 PM~5161949
> *ewwww sic :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP YALL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP YALL ANYONE KNOW WHY I CAN'T POST ANY PICS THE ATTACHMENT OPTION IS NOT THERE


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

it was making the server crash ^^^^^


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

for the haters


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mr money bags himself. mr hustleman


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 1 2006, 06:31 PM~5162775
> *
> *


house party :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 1 2006, 05:31 PM~5162775
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Que onda H-town...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i guess ill be seeing some of yall at da park 2 morrow... chill and grill baby...no matter what park u go too...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Barneys on monroe tonight for mike and nes's bday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 1 2006, 08:59 PM~5163321
> *Barneys on monroe tonight for mike and nes's bday
> *


IT'S NASTY NESS'S B DAY TOO LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: firmelows


you going to take some pics tomorrow John????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

THIS FUCKIN TOPIC SUX


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2006, 05:13 AM~5164577
> *THIS FUCKIN TOPIC SUX
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Today is not gonna suck... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 31 2006, 01:52 PM~5156714
> *MY *********** FU FONG'S LOOK A MILLION TIMES BETTER THAN YOUR CRAPPY OLD RUSTY DAYTONS ...
> 
> BLING BLING BIATCH!
> ...


NICE RIMS DENA WELCOM TO THA CHINA CLUB ...........CHINACHANG CHA CHA CHINACHONG .........CHECK OUT MINE I CALL THE CHINA BLUES. THEY GOING OUT THE 2 DOOR LAC IM PUTTING TOGETHER


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Hope the park is good today.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2006, 07:37 PM~5162797
> *house party :cheesy:
> *


NO HOUSE PARTY ... JUST A PARTY UP IN THE VIP AT MBAR WITH A FEW OF MY FRIENDS ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2006, 10:06 AM~5164836
> *NICE RIMS DENA WELCOM TO THA CHINA CLUB  ...........CHINACHANG CHA CHA CHINACHONG .........CHECK OUT MINE I CALL THE CHINA BLUES. THEY GOING OUT THE 2 DOOR LAC IM PUTTING TOGETHER
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

PARK WAS THE SHIT UNTIL ..... HEY CONRAD I HOPE UR BOY GETS BETTER.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

any pics of the park?


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah it was tight. Conrad I hope your son is doin good he is on our prayers.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what happened??? i guess i left too early.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I got PIX 
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

i got pix, but i gotta resize them first cause they are in 8MP size so I wont have them till later. They'll be on the HLC website.
HLC Website
:biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I got alot more but Hex was in the way in all of them


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

someone post my bike.. lol i need a new pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2006, 08:06 AM~5164836
> *NICE RIMS DENA WELCOM TO THA CHINA CLUB  ...........CHINACHANG CHA CHA CHINACHONG .........CHECK OUT MINE I CALL THE CHINA BLUES. THEY GOING OUT THE 2 DOOR LAC IM PUTTING TOGETHER
> *


rims are fucking sick


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

:biggrin: Here ya go!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ANYBODY NOTICE "MAJESTICS" WAS IN THE HOUSE? COOL DUDE THE OWNER OF THE WHITE 63 "HEARTBREAKER" CAR WASN'T THERE BUT OWNER WAS .


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck yeah.. thankx mayne


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

The Car Hop Winner


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Car Hop


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

One more for ya Darkness.


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

BEFORE


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:0 OUCH DID THAT HURT?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2006, 07:53 PM~5167754
> *ANYBODY NOTICE "MAJESTICS" WAS IN THE HOUSE? COOL DUDE THE OWNER OF THE WHITE 63 "HEARTBREAKER" CAR WASN'T THERE BUT OWNER WAS .
> *


YEAH.. I SAW A DUDE WEARING A SHIRT... DIDNT PAY NO MIND THO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 2 2006, 08:02 PM~5167768
> *:biggrin:
> *


LOL HES STRAINIG A FART


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2006, 10:52 AM~5161250
> *about a grand but u know thats nothing. make than in a weekend
> *


If a grand is nothing to ya then why didnt you buy them new like I did??? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 2 2006, 08:32 PM~5167932
> *If a grand is nothing to ya then why didnt you buy them new like I did??? :0
> *


cuz i used the grand to buy the wheels then took the other 600 to the casino and got my grand back


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2006, 10:46 PM~5168033
> *cuz i used the grand to buy the wheels then took the other 600 to the casino and got my  grand back
> *


But I thought "G" Was nothing to ya!!! Must be plain'ol chrome if you got $1600 set of used daytons :uh:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

I second that!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 2 2006, 08:49 PM~5168066
> *But I thought  "G" Was nothing to ya!!!  Must be plain'ol chrome if you got $1600 set of used daytons :uh:
> *


no you fuckin degenerate. you missed the point just stick to making a couple deville look like a fleetwood. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

One of our members just spoke with Conrad and his son is going to be ok. He has a hairline fracture. Conrad also said THANKS for everyone's concern with his son's injury.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2006, 10:51 PM~5168081
> *no you fuckin degenerate. you missed the point just stick to making a couple deville look like a fleetwood.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Keep rollin busted ass daytons and macco paint homie  You da man :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 2 2006, 08:56 PM~5168120
> *Keep rollin bust ass daytons and macco paint homie  You da man :uh:
> *


he cheese dick, atleast my car is a true SS convertible, not a coupe deville wanna be fleetwood


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Liv4Lacs, 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY, lone star, TRUE EMINENCE, chevylo97, hataproof, *geezzus*, rabbit, NIX CUSTOMS, Emperor Goofy, BAYTOWNSLC


Everyone, quick act like youre busy.... geezzus is watching...


:biggrin:


----------



## geezzus (Jun 8, 2003)

i see everything even you today!!! :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2006, 10:58 PM~5168138
> *he cheese dick, atleast my car is a true SS convertible, not a coupe deville wanna be fleetwood
> *


get your facts str8 dumb ass my 85 was a real fleetwood coupe :uh: Too bad you dont have a clue whats really goin on....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geezzus_@Apr 2 2006, 11:02 PM~5168164
> *i see everything even you today!!! :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 2 2006, 09:02 PM~5168166
> *get your facts str8 dumb ass my 85 was a real fleetwood coupe :uh: Too bad you dont have a clue whats really goin on....
> *


i wasnt talking about that buck-a-lac that broke down fool. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 2 2006, 09:02 PM~5168166
> *get your facts str8 dumb ass my 85 was a real fleetwood coupe :uh: Too bad you dont have a clue whats really goin on....
> *



you need two need to get a room :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2006, 11:04 PM~5168178
> *i wasnt talking about that buck-a-lac that broke down fool.  :biggrin:
> *


Tha bucket lac that made me more than you make in a whole month  Even after i paid to have it fixed  :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 2 2006, 09:06 PM~5168194
> *Tha bucket lac that made me more than you make in a whole month  Even after i paid to have it fixed   :cheesy:
> *


damn you worry more about my finances then most broads i fuck


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall two are funny.. keep goin keep going....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2006, 11:12 PM~5168196
> *damn you worry more about my finances then most broads i fuck
> *


lol!!!! dont flatter your self....... :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

takes this fool forever to respond. all that money he made off them japs go get some high speed internet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol hahahhahah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so mr caddyking was wing wongs asshole tight after u fucked him for that money?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Who's got pictures of MacGregor or Mason park today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 2 2006, 09:20 PM~5168239
> *Who's got pictures of MacGregor or Mason park today
> *


FNU didnt attend?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2006, 11:16 PM~5168212
> *takes this fool forever to respond. all that money he made off them japs go get some high speed internet
> *


I am on highspeed fuckwad!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what happen to that lil boy at the park is ok


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what happen to that lil boy at the park is ok


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2006, 09:21 PM~5168248
> *FNU didnt attend?
> *



nah my uncle's b-day 2day so I was chillin-n-grillin


----------



## trill (Apr 3, 2006)

New guy here with a semi-new question.

Where do you guys get your rims in Houston?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: chevylo97, slo, 88cutlass88, trill, BAYTOWNSLC, Dream_Angel 2, cartier01, 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY, NIX CUSTOMS, lone star, Liv4Lacs


All these folks in hur and no1 saying shit...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trill_@Apr 2 2006, 09:34 PM~5168326
> *New guy here with a semi-new question.
> 
> Where do you guys get your rims in Houston?
> *



from CHINA


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Apr 2 2006, 08:11 PM~5167820
> *:0  OUCH DID THAT HURT?
> *



DID THIS GUY BREAK HIS LEG ?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

if what i heard is true...so much for the unity and respect thing in tha HLC


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

One of our members just spoke with Conrad and his son is going to be ok. He has a hairline fracture. Conrad also said THANKS for everyone's concern with his son's injury.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Apr 2 2006, 10:55 PM~5168437
> *One of our members just spoke with Conrad and his son is going to be ok. He has a hairline fracture. Conrad also said THANKS for everyone's concern with his son's injury.
> *


 :thumbsup: GLAD TO HEAR THAT.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ANYBODIES HANDS HURT FROM THE TUG O WAR.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 2 2006, 11:16 PM~5168622
> *ANYBODIES HANDS HURT FROM THE TUG O WAR.
> *


HELL YEAH !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol man.. i didnt get 2 throw da tire... but im still holding my title


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2006, 11:17 PM~5168640
> *HELL YEAH !
> *


WHY U DIDNT DO SHIT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 2 2006, 11:16 PM~5168622
> *ANYBODIES HANDS HURT FROM THE TUG O WAR.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good morning H-town. Anybody awake?..............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 3 2006, 06:44 AM~5169436
> *Good morning H-town. Anybody awake?..............
> *


Que onda short. Gracias a Dios Conrads boy will be ok.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 2 2006, 10:02 PM~5167768
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


right click save. lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 05:04 AM~5169487
> *Que onda short.  Gracias a Dios Conrads boy will be ok.
> *


Nada...here at work. Yea I'm glad he's going to be ok.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 3 2006, 08:01 AM~5169575
> *Nada...here at work. Yea I'm glad he's going to be ok.
> *


Be glad you didn't go to that portacan. :barf: I walked out of it gagging :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian where u at, spray painting some leather seats early in the am??


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2006, 08:10 PM~5167451
> *i got pix, but i gotta resize them first cause they are in 8MP size so I wont have them till later.  They'll be on the HLC website.
> HLC Website
> :biggrin:
> *


The web page looks real nice...I love it! Good job Alby! :wave: 

Ok just for reminder every one.... I like this smiley.... :scrutinize: <----It's got them crrrazy eyez!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Firme Tacos for Venta


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2006, 08:53 PM~5167754
> *ANYBODY NOTICE "MAJESTICS" WAS IN THE HOUSE? COOL DUDE THE OWNER OF THE WHITE 63 "HEARTBREAKER" CAR WASN'T THERE BUT OWNER WAS .
> *


I noticed! :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 06:02 AM~5169578
> *Be glad you didn't go to that portacan.  :barf:  I walked out of it gagging  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: yea , we're were gonna go but got stuck going the other way so we decided we just head back. Cruised around in P-town for a while then headed to the casa......


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

One last reply for the day..... Congrats to the HLC for organizing such a great even to start out the car show season! I had a blast! i hope everyone had a great time. I <3 the HLC!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Shortdog's '64 Vert Impala. This cat was happy to take a pic with Shortdog. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oldies CC


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

WISH I WOULD'VE MADE IT OUT


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 2 2006, 09:07 PM~5167435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

don't know if ya'll have seen this or not ... fyi .... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=252238


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is the SNJ grill at the picnic Sat.


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tug-O-War


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tug again & Chocolate Bunny. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Classic Bomba


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oldies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I want to thank all the HLC,solo riders,ULA and family members for making the HLC Picnic a great sucess. Congrads to all winners yestarday.

Best car- Joe's 63 impala conv. Latin Kustoms
Best Truck- Nix Suburban Chosen Few
Best Bike- Darkness Houston Stylez

Tug-o-War- Juiced CC
Hop- Victor "HataProof" Living in Luxury


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 06:35 AM~5169643
> *Firme Tacos for Venta
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 07:11 AM~5169503
> *right click save.  lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Did anyone hear a pedo??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A little off topic :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 3 2006, 10:08 AM~5169973
> *Did anyone hear a pedo??? :biggrin:
> *


No, must have been an S.B.D. Did see the dust storm though :burn:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 10:10 AM~5169979
> *A little off topic  :happysad:
> *


YOU GOT IT ALREADY?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2006, 10:01 AM~5169938
> *I want to thank all the HLC,solo riders,ULA and family members for making the HLC Picnic a great sucess. Congrads to all winners yestarday.
> 
> Best car- Joe's 63 impala conv. Latin Kustoms
> ...



Maybe next time we'll enter it and win... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 10:11 AM~5169981
> *No, must have been an S.B.D.  Did see the dust storm though  :burn:
> *


Lmfao! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Apr 3 2006, 10:11 AM~5169983
> *YOU GOT IT ALREADY?
> *


 :biggrin: 

Bring Oneth Thou E'*stang*eth's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Empire CC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Last 2 pics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A few pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Apr 2 2006, 08:55 PM~5168114
> *One of our members just spoke with Conrad and his son is going to be ok. He has a hairline fracture. Conrad also said THANKS for everyone's concern with his son's injury.
> *


 i am glad to here that the baby is doing good, i was worried.... The baby is in my prayers....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 08:43 AM~5170139
> *:cheesy:
> *


who's grand nationals???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Cutty getting worked on...


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 3 2006, 11:03 AM~5170241
> *who's grand nationals???
> *


The further one is mine, the closer one went to Califas


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

I AM GLAD 2 HERE THAT CONRAT SON IS DOING GOOD 2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 07:46 AM~5169892
> *Tug again & Chocolate Bunny.  lol
> *


asshole spying on me and shit


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 07:43 AM~5169673
> *Oldies CC
> *


ya still want a rematch. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 11:24 AM~5170360
> *asshole spying on me and shit
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm missing that hour of sleep today ... anybody else?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2006, 11:30 AM~5170849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup me too but once i adjust it'll be cool. i hated it when it would get dark so early.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2006, 12:46 PM~5170911
> *yup me too but once i adjust it'll be cool. i hated it when it would get dark so early.
> *


me too ...


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2006, 12:30 PM~5170849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL GET IT BACK AFTER LUNCH HERE AT MY DESK......JUST ASK MY BRO ABOUT FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Apr 3 2006, 12:49 PM~5170923
> *I'LL GET IT BACK AFTER LUNCH HERE AT MY DESK......JUST ASK MY BRO ABOUT FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


WERE YOU SLEEPING AT YOUR DESK AGAIN :twak:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2006, 12:54 PM~5170947
> *WERE YOU SLEEPING AT YOUR DESK AGAIN :twak:
> *


 :cheesy: HE TOLD YOU!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2006, 12:54 PM~5170947
> *WERE YOU SLEEPING AT YOUR DESK AGAIN :twak:
> *


This baboso sleeps more at work than at home :twak:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 12:57 PM~5170962
> *This baboso sleeps more at work than at home  :twak:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Apr 3 2006, 12:55 PM~5170953
> *:cheesy: HE TOLD YOU!?!? :biggrin:
> *


I think I saw proof! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2006, 01:05 PM~5171004
> *I think I saw proof!  :0 :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: THAT PIC WAS ON A SATURDAY MORNING AFTER MY USUAL FRIDAY NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT SHIRT IS THIS GUY SPORTING ON THE LEFT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 01:18 PM~5171060
> *WHAT SHIRT IS THIS GUY SPORTING ON THE LEFT
> 
> 
> ...


Provok? *Individuals*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

looks like Individuals.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THE FOUR IS LOOKING VERY NICE.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

that car was clean as hell.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 11:18 AM~5171063
> *Provok?  Individuals
> *


SINCE WHEN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 01:19 PM~5171075
> *SINCE WHEN
> *


pm a miggah

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16455


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 11:20 AM~5171077
> *pm a miggah
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=16455
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 01:21 PM~5171081
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT U LAUGING AT


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 01:23 PM~5171100
> *WHAT U LAUGING AT
> *


YOU - I'M LAUGHING AT YOU, SILLY BASTARD ... :roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2006, 11:24 AM~5171105
> *YOU - I'M LAUGHING AT YOU, SILLY BASTARD ... :roflmao:
> :biggrin:
> *


WHATS SO FUNNY


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 01:24 PM~5171109
> *WHATS SO FUNNY
> *


:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IM RUNNING BEHIND SCHEDULE ITS ALREADY 125PM AND IM BARELY HOE CHECKIN, USUALLY START EARLIER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. damn.. dat boy said hoe checkin...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 01:29 PM~5171137
> *lol.. damn.. dat boy said hoe checkin...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 11:29 AM~5171142
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey dualhex.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 12:30 PM~5171148
> *hey dualhex.... :biggrin:
> *


hey..i know what you want :biggrin: Stayed home today...tired and burnt! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 12:18 PM~5171060
> *WHAT SHIRT IS THIS GUY SPORTING ON THE LEFT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JK DENAS NOT A HOE, SHES A HOUSEWIFE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2006, 11:31 AM~5171154
> *hey..i know what you want  :biggrin:  Stayed home today...tired and burnt! :0  :biggrin:
> *


what do i want.. i was just gunna hoe check u...

oh da pic.. naw i dont need it.. already seen it close up.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

horny housewifes.......


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 07:11 AM~5169503
> *right click save.  lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn latin......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 12:33 PM~5171166
> *what do i want.. i was just gunna hoe check u...
> 
> oh da pic.. naw i dont need it.. already seen it close up.. lol
> *



Thats cool, well here's this one for you.

[attachmentid=523820]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2006, 11:38 AM~5171186
> *Thats cool, well here's this one for you.
> 
> [attachmentid=523820]
> *


cool....damn im a black mother fucker... i need 2 stay out the sun mayne


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 12:40 PM~5171193
> *cool....damn im a black mother fucker... i need 2 stay out the sun mayne
> *


I'm black then a muthafucka from the waist down. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 12:40 PM~5171193
> *cool....damn im a black mother fucker... i need 2 stay out the sun mayne
> *


I think you are lucky, I am friggin all red now. Like a reverse racoon from where my sunglasses were.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 3 2006, 11:42 AM~5171204
> *I'm black then a muthafucka from the waist down.  :biggrin:
> *


***** please.. i didnt wanna know about ur swanga fool... but that chick u brought 2 da park those.. not the cute one but da fatty..lol


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

it happens to the best of us dogg.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 01:46 PM~5171229
> ****** please.. i didnt wanna know about ur swanga fool... but that chick u brought 2 da park those.. not the cute one but da fatty..lol*




pics?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 12:46 PM~5171229
> ****** please.. i didnt wanna know about ur swanga fool... but that chick u brought 2 da park those.. not the cute one but da fatty..lol
> *


shouldn't you be dowloading porn? before the PW expires.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 3 2006, 11:55 AM~5171264
> *shouldn't you be dowloading porn? before the PW expires.
> *


naw.. u da one who has like 100 vids already...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Liv4Lacs, firmelows, Dualhex02, 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY, Ice Block


everyone just chillin....????


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

SIC713 WHERES MY PIC OR MY $$$$$$


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u never sent me what u wanted on it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 01:18 PM~5171060
> *WHAT SHIRT IS THIS GUY SPORTING ON THE LEFT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2006, 02:42 PM~5171428
> *
> *



Damn, the big "I" will let anybody in now...





















J/P... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 01:32 PM~5171160
> *JK DENAS NOT A HOE, SHES A HOUSEWIFE
> *


I ain't even trippin' cause I know you weren't talking about me ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2006, 12:43 PM~5171213
> *I think you are lucky, I am friggin all red now. Like a reverse racoon from where my sunglasses were.
> *


WHAT A FUCKIN "SQUARE" RACOON. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2006, 02:54 PM~5171726
> *WHAT A FUCKIN "SQUARE" RACOON. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


tu tambien? get it right, its a hexagram not square. 

Just a big L7 hahaha


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM

THE HLC WEBSITE HAS BEEN UPDATED!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2006, 03:26 PM~5171893
> *WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM
> 
> THE HLC WEBSITE HAS BEEN UPDATED!!!
> *


Yes it has, its still a work in progress but i am open to suggestions. I still need some club logos, I corrected MY spelling error on Latin Cartel that someone directed at Goofy in the guestbook. If anyone finds any of these grammatical errors please email me at [email protected]


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2006, 03:33 PM~5171909
> *Yes it has, its still a work in progress but i am open to suggestions.  I still need some club logos, I corrected MY spelling error on Latin Cartel that someone directed at Goofy in the guestbook.  If anyone finds any of these grammatical errors please email me at [email protected]
> *


Site looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 3 2006, 01:34 PM~5171172
> *damn latin......
> *


i missed that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 3 2006, 01:51 PM~5171246
> *pics?
> *


ditto..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=52043101

BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY ROCKIN' EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2006, 04:33 PM~5171909
> *Yes it has, its still a work in progress but i am open to suggestions.  I still need some club logos, I corrected MY spelling error on Latin Cartel that someone directed at Goofy in the guestbook.  If anyone finds any of these grammatical errors please email me at [email protected]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: radicalkingz, Death Dealer, KRAZYTOYZ, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MsLowriderchick

I guess you homies are too busy checking out *bubbles* to even try to reply. lol


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Slim ,whats up ,thanks for the help with the truck.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 03:10 PM~5172121
> *
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=52043101
> ...


well u know how she makes a living....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2006, 12:42 PM~5171428
> *
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2006, 10:48 AM~5170919
> *me too ...
> *



me three


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 05:38 PM~5172318
> *well u know how she makes a living....
> *


If that was at Show Palace, I'd go broke for a week. lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 3 2006, 05:28 PM~5172262
> *Slim ,whats up ,thanks for the help with the truck.
> *


no problem anytime you need sum help just call me I always wanna get my hands dirty workin on the hydros


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 04:10 PM~5172121
> *
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=52043101
> ...


is that all real???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 3 2006, 05:59 PM~5172450
> *is that all real???
> *


I hope soo, don't ruin my .... jeje... :angel:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2006, 03:33 PM~5171909
> *Yes it has, its still a work in progress but i am open to suggestions.  I still need some club logos, I corrected MY spelling error on Latin Cartel that someone directed at Goofy in the guestbook.  If anyone finds any of these grammatical errors please email me at [email protected]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

no biggie c or k it still sounds the same :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 3 2006, 04:03 PM~5172489
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> no biggie c or k it still sounds the same  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 2 2006, 06:17 PM~5167171
> *NO HOUSE PARTY ... JUST A PARTY UP IN THE VIP AT MBAR WITH A FEW OF MY FRIENDS ...
> *


:0 :thumbsup: YYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYY










where was my invite dena? :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 3 2006, 04:14 PM~5172546
> *:0  :thumbsup:  YYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> ...


she didnt invite me either, she act like the layitlow homies arent good enuff to kick it with, thats alright becuz come may. for my bday she wont be invited.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 04:27 PM~5172611
> *she didnt invite me either, she act like the layitlow homies arent good enuff to kick it with, thats alright becuz come may. for my bday she wont be invited.
> *



:roflmao: 
may what day?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2006, 09:14 AM~5170306
> *The further one is mine, the closer one went to Califas
> *


dam bricklayer....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 3 2006, 04:38 PM~5172659
> *:roflmao:
> may what day?
> *


may 19....san antonio lrm weekend


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 3 2006, 04:41 PM~5172669
> *dam bricklayer....
> *


bricklayers, mail man, its all the same.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 3 2006, 09:18 PM~5173622
> *
> *


:around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Real Recognize Real!

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

some pics from our Picnic!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Bonifide and Empire Chiefs...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Chris's badazz Blazer from TRUE EMINENCE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Empire and Bonified


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

"EL Travieso" from EMPIRE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

DJ Latin and Lord Los.....HLC brothers from OLDIES and EMPIRE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

o oh hot dog


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 3 2006, 09:06 PM~5173885
> *o oh hot dog
> *


im stupid :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Lord Wrath 94 Fleetwood and Lord Hams Nasty Navi from EMPIRE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Fidal from LEGIONS..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

The Almighty "HLC"..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does this car have super sport seats


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

early in the morning


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC brothers from EMPIRE and PHOENIX CREATONZ..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

De La Raza....  ..tight lil pedal car..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Chosen Few..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

More.... Chosen Few


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2006, 09:18 PM~5173999
> *More.... Chosen Few
> *


thats my leg all the way to the right pushing the stroller.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

"THE GRAND KING OF LOWRIDING" NIX.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Royal Touch......We will be at there picnic this sunday....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2006, 09:20 PM~5174022
> *"THE GRAND KING OF LOWRIDING" NIX.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why is sic looking at nix like that. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Bayou City.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 3 2006, 09:25 PM~5174056
> *why is sic looking at nix like that. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Bayou City...man thats one clean Impala from there club..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ROYAL TOUCH


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

more...... Royal Touch


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Oldies..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Curly from Bayou City..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

thats it.....didnt have time to take pics after 12..to damn busy...  sorry if i didnt get to take more pics at our Picnic but im sure more people have plenty more from the hop,tug o war, chillin and grillin.....BIG UP'S TO ALL THE HLC, SPONSORS, SOLO RIDERS, ULA, CAR CLUBS,FRIENDS AND FAMILY MEMBERS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up ROB's 84..im ready for yalls picnic...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 04:53 PM~5172746
> *may 19....san antonio lrm weekend
> *


mine is the 14, my wife is the 19


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2006, 09:20 PM~5174022
> *"THE GRAND KING OF LOWRIDING" NIX.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nick, get your own pose! :biggrin: Why u tryin to be square?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 09:11 PM~5173938
> *does this car have super sport seats
> 
> 
> ...



You tell me.... :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=524646]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 3 2006, 08:25 PM~5174056
> *why is sic looking at nix like that. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit i dunno. cuz hes a retard....im always caught in pics at a bad moment


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 3 2006, 09:25 PM~5174056
> *why is sic looking at nix like that. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CUZ HE KNOWS WHATS UP. LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2006, 10:13 PM~5174679
> *CUZ HE KNOWS WHATS UP. LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2006, 10:18 PM~5174715
> *dude nice stuff man
> *


did i get you.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2006, 11:19 PM~5174721
> *did i get you....  :biggrin:
> *


nope i hover before i click just trying to help u out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2006, 10:20 PM~5174726
> *nope i hover before i click just trying to help u out
> *


yea. how can i change dat... u know us ******* suck at computers


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2006, 09:27 PM~5174082
> *Bayou City...man thats one clean Impala from there club..
> *


I DONT THINK HES WITH THEM. HE'S FROM P-TOWN I'LL SEE WHATS UP


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

SUP LOS. THANKS FOR THE TEXTS. THE DAM SWITCH BOX IS WORKING AGAIN . BUT THERE IS ONE PROBLEM. IO HAVE A LEAK IN THE RIGTH REAR . WHEN I LOCK IT UP IT DOESNT LEAK. BUT WHEN I HAVE IT BOUT HALF WAY UP IT LEAKS WIOTHIN A FEW HOURS . AND ITS ALWAYS THE RIGHT ONE. I CHECK FOR LEAKS AND NOTHING . MAYBE ITS THE FITTING ITS SELF ON THE BAG . I DONT KNOW. BUDDY WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2006, 09:18 PM~5173999
> *More.... Chosen Few
> *


[attachmentid=524731]
IS THAT A 60 IMPALA I SEE? :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

SUP DUDES


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Apr 3 2006, 11:28 PM~5174773
> *SUP DUDES
> *


SUP VATO LOCO!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Apr 3 2006, 10:28 PM~5174773
> *SUP DUDES
> *


happy birthday *****


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

THANKS WHAT YA'LL MOFOS UP TOO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Apr 3 2006, 10:35 PM~5174831
> *THANKS WHAT YA'LL MOFOS UP TOO
> *


nuttin.. i need 2 take a shit.. but im here chilin


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Apr 3 2006, 10:24 PM~5174752
> *SUP LOS. THANKS FOR THE TEXTS. THE DAM SWITCH BOX IS WORKING AGAIN . BUT THERE IS ONE PROBLEM. IO HAVE A LEAK IN THE RIGTH REAR . WHEN I LOCK IT UP IT DOESNT LEAK. BUT WHEN I HAVE IT BOUT HALF WAY UP IT LEAKS WIOTHIN A FEW HOURS . AND ITS ALWAYS THE RIGHT ONE. I CHECK FOR LEAKS AND NOTHING . MAYBE ITS THE FITTING ITS SELF ON THE BAG . I DONT KNOW. BUDDY WHAT YOU THINK.
> *


chillin chillin no prob on the text dawg


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 3 2006, 09:25 PM~5174056
> *why is sic looking at nix like that. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK YOU LOOKIN AT ESE? WANNA THROW DOWN?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2006, 09:29 PM~5174475
> *You tell me.... :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=524646]
> *


THATS COOL BUT ITS NOT A SUPER SPORT STILL A NICE 64 THOUGH


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 12:40 AM~5175189
> *THATS COOL BUT ITS NOT A SUPER SPORT STILL A NICE 64 THOUGH
> *


VERY NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

please review HLC gallery and let me know which way is better...pics on the page and each opens new window OR the one window with scrolling index at the bottom?


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2006, 07:35 PM~5167277
> *PARK WAS THE SHIT UNTIL ..... HEY CONRAD I HOPE UR BOY GETS BETTER.
> *


I would like to appologize for tha way I reacted towards the whole situation, on sunday at our picnic. I was in shock! when what I had always feared, unfolded right before my eyes....hearing tha screams and agonizing pain that came from my baby Angel. 
I would have giving anything to be in his position........so that my son would not have to sufer. Only 3 years old and my only son, "who wouldn't go crazy". I feel bad that families had to witness tha accident, and I understand that it could have been anyone of us driving that vehical. 
My son was released this morning with a Hair Line Fracture, on his chin bone under his knee cap. Will need to wear a cast for a week until he is seen by an Orthopedic Doctor, to see if their is any other damages to his leg.

I really appreciate all tha support everyone has given us while we are coping with my son's accident. May God bless him and keep him strong. And again thanks for all tha support *HLC,* friends, and familia.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Apr 4 2006, 01:30 AM~5175390
> *I would like to appologize for tha way I reacted towards the whole situation, on sunday at our picnic.  I was in shock! when what I had always feared, unfolded right before my eyes....hearing tha screams and agonizing pain that came from my baby Angel.
> I would have giving anything to be in his position........so that my son would not have to sufer.  Only 3 years old and my only son, "who wouldn't go crazy".  I feel bad that families had to witness tha accident, and I understand that it could have been anyone of us driving that vehical.
> My son was released this morning with a Hair Line Fracture, on his chin bone under his knee cap. Will need to wear a cast for a week until he is seen by an Orthopedic Doctor, to see if their is any other damages to his leg.
> ...


Glad to hear is doing well. We feel you on your reaction. I dont have kids pero my niece was running through my mind. All the other fathers couldnt imagine how they'd react in that situation were they in your shoes. You have a strong little man there and he will be good as new in no time at all. Regardless of the situation, and what happened, it was good to see everyone come together at that monent not as car club members or HLC members but as just friends and familia. God bless you and yours.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Here is a pic of blocks truck! I have more pics. ill post later.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2006, 09:27 PM~5174082
> *Bayou City...man thats one clean Impala from there club..
> *


 :uh: 















i frown upon classics with "TWANKS"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2006, 11:25 PM~5174759
> *[attachmentid=524731]
> IS THAT A 60 IMPALA I SEE? :biggrin:
> *



yea with 20s









:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Apr 4 2006, 02:30 AM~5175390
> *I would like to appologize for tha way I reacted towards the whole situation, on sunday at our picnic.  I was in shock! when what I had always feared, unfolded right before my eyes....hearing tha screams and agonizing pain that came from my baby Angel.
> I would have giving anything to be in his position........so that my son would not have to sufer.  Only 3 years old and my only son, "who wouldn't go crazy".  I feel bad that families had to witness tha accident, and I understand that it could have been anyone of us driving that vehical.
> My son was released this morning with a Hair Line Fracture, on his chin bone under his knee cap. Will need to wear a cast for a week until he is seen by an Orthopedic Doctor, to see if their is any other damages to his leg.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day ex214girl. You are close to retirement. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Happy b-day viejita... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day playa

* tru_pimp(21)*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad to hear that the HLC anniversary was a big success and that the little boy that was hit will be fine.....hope you guys can make it to Bryan this weekend for the Easter picnic.....it's about that time....give folks in this town something to talk about :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 07:13 AM~5175962
> *Glad to hear that the HLC anniversary was a big success and that the little boy that was hit will be fine.....hope you guys can make it to Bryan this weekend for the Easter picnic.....it's about that time....give folks in this town something to talk about  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Apr 4 2006, 01:30 AM~5175390
> *I would like to appologize for tha way I reacted towards the whole situation, on sunday at our picnic.  I was in shock! when what I had always feared, unfolded right before my eyes....hearing tha screams and agonizing pain that came from my baby Angel.
> I would have giving anything to be in his position........so that my son would not have to sufer.  Only 3 years old and my only son, "who wouldn't go crazy".  I feel bad that families had to witness tha accident, and I understand that it could have been anyone of us driving that vehical.
> My son was released this morning with a Hair Line Fracture, on his chin bone under his knee cap. Will need to wear a cast for a week until he is seen by an Orthopedic Doctor, to see if their is any other damages to his leg.
> ...



glad to hear your little man will be fine, my son (5) saw when it happened , he still talks about it - it shook him up but we explained to him that the little boy was okay now and is with his daddy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 08:13 AM~5175962
> *Glad to hear that the HLC anniversary was a big success and that the little boy that was hit will be fine.....hope you guys can make it to Bryan this weekend for the Easter picnic.....it's about that time....give folks in this town something to talk about  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

wusss up with tha pictures???? :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2006, 07:53 PM~5167754
> *ANYBODY NOTICE "MAJESTICS" WAS IN THE HOUSE? COOL DUDE THE OWNER OF THE WHITE 63 "HEARTBREAKER" CAR WASN'T THERE BUT OWNER WAS .
> *


thanks homies 4 tha love showed !!! will be there in full force next yr :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 06:13 AM~5175962
> *Glad to hear that the HLC anniversary was a big success and that the little boy that was hit will be fine.....hope you guys can make it to Bryan this weekend for the Easter picnic.....it's about that time....give folks in this town something to talk about  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks to Royal Touch for the two HLC stickers that were brought to me under short notice.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 06:13 AM~5175962
> *Glad to hear that the HLC anniversary was a big success and that the little boy that was hit will be fine.....hope you guys can make it to Bryan this weekend for the Easter picnic.....it's about that time....give folks in this town something to talk about  :biggrin:
> *


EMPIRE will be there


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 4 2006, 06:25 AM~5175991
> *wusss up with tha pictures???? :biggrin:
> *


Wuz up bro..nice meeting you at the picnic..you got my number..so holla if you need anything...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

How sweet it is. :cheesy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlvo8J7ZBds...rand%20national


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 4 2006, 06:43 AM~5176058
> *Wuz up bro..nice meeting you at the picnic..you got my number..so holla if you need anything...
> *


sure will thanks goofy :biggrin: see yall in bryan this weekend!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 4 2006, 07:39 AM~5175876
> *Happy b-day viejita...    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2006, 08:51 AM~5176090
> *:biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

LoadStar take notes :0 

A real rag 64


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Apr 3 2006, 06:14 PM~5172546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Latin ... I'm an old fart now


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 4 2006, 09:19 AM~5176182
> *LoadStar take notes :0
> 
> A real rag 64
> *


WOW! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Apr 4 2006, 07:39 AM~5175876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dangit!! ok when I selected the HLC site bg color from the palette it looked dark grey. Apparently it is looking olive on everyones pc's. THATS NOT what its supposed to look like :angry: I am gonna have to change that tonight  I need to get one of those color calibrating monitor spiders or whatever!! Excuse for a new toy :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2006, 11:10 AM~5176709
> *Dangit!! ok when I selected the HLC site bg color from the palette it looked dark grey.  Apparently it is looking olive on everyones pc's.  THATS NOT what its supposed to look like  :angry: I am gonna have to change that tonight   I need to get one of those color calibrating monitor spiders or whatever!! Excuse for a new toy  :biggrin:
> *



I just looked at it. It looks dark grey to me. My monitor here at work is calibrated for graphics weekly.

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 4 2006, 07:19 AM~5176182
> *LoadStar take notes :0
> 
> A real rag 64
> *


nice trunk :uh: 

:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would say happy bday dena but we aint even cool anymore after u pull that hoeshit


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Happy b-day Dena. POP tonite. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 12:02 PM~5177039
> *i would say happy bday dena but we aint even cool anymore after u pull that hoeshit
> *


whatchyoutalmboutwillis? :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 4 2006, 12:05 PM~5177066
> *Happy b-day Dena. POP tonite.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Juan! You know it! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 11:01 AM~5177033
> *nice trunk  :uh:
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


you know the lac king loves them trunks with the bass......mayne holddddd up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2006, 10:10 AM~5177099
> *you know the lac king loves them trunks with the bass......mayne holddddd up
> *


mayyne hold up knowimtalmbout sweet jones


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2006, 10:09 AM~5177096
> *whatchyoutalmboutwillis?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 12:18 PM~5177135
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2006, 09:10 AM~5176709
> *Dangit!! ok when I selected the HLC site bg color from the palette it looked dark grey.  Apparently it is looking olive on everyones pc's.  THATS NOT what its supposed to look like  :angry: I am gonna have to change that tonight   I need to get one of those color calibrating monitor spiders or whatever!! Excuse for a new toy  :biggrin:
> *


it looks purple on mine...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 4 2006, 10:47 AM~5176920
> *I just looked at it. It looks dark grey to me. My monitor here at work is calibrated for graphics weekly.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hmmm you referring to the main area or the area outside? Outside it is lighter grey but inside where the text and images is, its supposed to be Dark Grey. It especially looks green on LCD screens for those who have flat panels or laptops. :angry: Aside from that I made a few more changes last night. I still need to add the picnic pics. But I wanted feedback as to which gallery presentation is better.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2006, 12:29 PM~5177198
> *hmmm you referring to the main area or the area outside?  Outside it is lighter grey but inside where the text and images is, its supposed to be Dark Grey.  It especially looks green on LCD screens for those who have flat panels or laptops. :angry:  Aside from that I made a few more changes last night.  I still need to add the picnic pics.  But I wanted feedback as to which gallery presentation is better.
> *



The border looks grey, the inside looks almost black.


but you have to design for the lowest denominator on the web, unfortunately. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 12:31 PM~5177214
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2006, 12:29 PM~5177198
> *hmmm you referring to the main area or the area outside?  Outside it is lighter grey but inside where the text and images is, its supposed to be Dark Grey.  It especially looks green on LCD screens for those who have flat panels or laptops. :angry:  Aside from that I made a few more changes last night.  I still need to add the picnic pics.  But I wanted feedback as to which gallery presentation is better.
> *



Open Gallery Link!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I like the shot of the skyline up at the top... was that one of the shots from when we did Maryjane? Looks cool...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 4 2006, 11:37 AM~5177260
> *I like the shot of the skyline up at the top... was that one of the shots from when we did Maryjane? Looks cool...
> *


 yes sir but not one shot....I took 7 pics and stitched them into a panormic style image from 8MP source images specifically for something like this. Then I resized it to that size as opposed to cropping it out of the back of a single image and getting pixelation.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

as my homie Mosca would say ... QUE QUE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2006, 12:41 PM~5177288
> *yes sir but not one shot....I took 7 pics and stitched them into a panormic style image from 8MP source images specifically for something like this.  Then I resized it to that size as opposed to cropping it out of the back of a single image and getting pixelation.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian here is a pic of a lac i picked up. its a bucket, but weknow they all are, so you think you can "rattle can dye" my seats for me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 12:45 PM~5177325
> *brian here is a pic of a lac i picked up. its a bucket, but weknow they all are, so you think you can "rattle can dye" my seats for me
> 
> 
> ...



sweet steering wheel... I like the rust effect.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 12:45 PM~5177325
> *brian here is a pic of a lac i picked up. its a bucket, but weknow they all are, so you think you can "rattle can dye" my seats for me
> 
> 
> ...


You need more than dye. You need to junk that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i never seen a cadillac rust in this area have you brian


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 06:13 AM~5175962
> *Glad to hear that the HLC anniversary was a big success and that the little boy that was hit will be fine.....hope you guys can make it to Bryan this weekend for the Easter picnic.....it's about that time....give folks in this town something to talk about  :biggrin:
> *


will be there....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

What it do h-town...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 4 2006, 12:50 PM~5177378
> *What it do h-town...
> *


:wave:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2006, 11:46 AM~5177337
> *You need more than dye.  You need to junk that.
> *


hey :angry: ....your talking about my car


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2006, 12:51 PM~5177382
> *hey :angry: ....your talking about my car
> *


:roflmao: on the cool though ... bring it to my house ... I can help you build it up badass ... the right way :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on second thought this rust kind of scares me, brian since your the caddyking, what would u do in this situation. i was thinking just sell it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 12:47 PM~5177343
> *i never seen a cadillac rust in this area have you brian
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 11:53 AM~5177401
> *on second thought this rust kind of scares me, brian since your the caddyking, what would u do in this situation. i was thinking just sell it
> 
> 
> ...




foo, you told me it was sold to me already.......i was getting ready to put some belts and some beat knowimtalmbout


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Latin - U going to POP?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 4 2006, 01:04 PM~5177476
> *Latin - U going to POP?
> *


Nah, have to go mess with the Grand National tonight.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (*7 Guests *and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: KRAZYTOYZ



:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 4 2006, 02:09 PM~5178204
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: KRAZYTOYZ
> :dunno:
> *


 :0 run for your life .....its a raid


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

now theres more


12 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2006, 03:13 PM~5178235
> *now theres more
> 12 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> *



whats the deal??

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Alright....... we got the bunny suit rented for Sunday....Mike wants to know if anyone would like to volunteer to wear it....any takers?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Come OOOONNNNNNNN.................Remember it's for the kids, besides, pink is in lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 02:38 PM~5178373
> *Alright....... we got the bunny suit rented for Sunday....Mike wants to know if anyone would like to volunteer to wear it....any takers?
> *


AS THE GRAND KING OF LOWRIDING I VOLUNTEER " DARKNESS" ALL IN FAVOR SAY "I"


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Apr 4 2006, 01:30 AM~5175390
> *I would like to appologize for tha way I reacted towards the whole situation, on sunday at our picnic.  I was in shock! when what I had always feared, unfolded right before my eyes....hearing tha screams and agonizing pain that came from my baby Angel.
> I would have giving anything to be in his position........so that my son would not have to sufer.  Only 3 years old and my only son, "who wouldn't go crazy".  I feel bad that families had to witness tha accident, and I understand that it could have been anyone of us driving that vehical.
> My son was released this morning with a Hair Line Fracture, on his chin bone under his knee cap. Will need to wear a cast for a week until he is seen by an Orthopedic Doctor, to see if their is any other damages to his leg.
> ...


SHIT DAWG NO NEED TO APPOLOGIZE YOU REACTED LIKE ANY FATHER WITH KIDS WOULD HAVE. SHIT THE WHOLE TIME THAT SHIT WAS GOIN ON I COULDN'T STOP THINKIN OF MY LIL GIRL, AND THE WAY I WOULDA REACTED. I'D PROBABLY BE IN JAIL RIGHT NOW
[attachmentid=525653]
THATS MY LIL ONE. BABY VALERIE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2006, 01:54 PM~5178474
> *AS THE GRAND KING OF LOWRIDING I VOLUNTEER " DARKNESS" ALL IN FAVOR SAY "I"
> *


hell no
2 hot 4 dat shit... lol i had 2 wear the chester cheeto one for my old job at the temp agency/..... nope.. i volunteer dj latin


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2006, 03:00 PM~5178513
> *hell no
> 2 hot 4 dat shit... lol i had 2 wear the chester cheeto one for my old job at the temp agency/..... nope.. i volunteer dj latin
> *


GOOD THINKIN CHESTER,I SECOND THE MOTION :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2006, 03:01 PM~5178523
> *GOOD THINKIN CHESTER,I SECOND THE MOTION  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 03:42 PM~5178398
> *Come OOOONNNNNNNN.................Remember it's for the kids, besides, pink is in lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



We could always make Pete do it!!!!
*j/k we need someone that's not going to have kids there.
Maybe Shelby or James....Joey is really good with the kids too.





Tasha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 4 2006, 03:33 PM~5178646
> *We could always make Pete do it!!!!
> *j/k we need someone that's not going to have kids there.
> Maybe Shelby or James....Joey is really good with the kids too.
> ...



you know you're not kidding about Pete...lol.....Joey would be perfect....if we wanted an anorexic easter bunny!!!! :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2006, 04:00 PM~5178513
> *hell no
> 2 hot 4 dat shit... lol i had 2 wear the chester cheeto one for my old job at the temp agency/..... nope.. i volunteer dj latin
> *


Nah, I got a bad back and sweat like a moffugah, i volunteer John from Firme CC


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2006, 03:41 PM~5178715
> *Nah, I got a bad back and sweat like a moffugah, i volunteer John from Firme CC
> *



Damn Latin, bad back.......bad memory.....how old are you again? j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 04:43 PM~5178725
> *Damn Latin, bad back.......bad memory.....how old are you again?  j/k  :biggrin:
> *


But this conejo needs no Viagra yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2006, 04:38 PM~5178675
> *you know you're not kidding about Pete...lol.....Joey would be perfect....if we wanted an anorexic easter bunny!!!!  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Well I wasn't going to say it because it's just mean but...what the hell
It would be something the see the Easter bunny get took down by U know who :buttkick: ....but that might really freak out the kids 

LOL I have some extra pillows here at the house we could stuff in there with Joey!





Tasha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2006, 03:41 PM~5178715
> *Nah, I got a bad back and sweat like a moffugah, i volunteer John from Firme CC
> *


ummmm ill pass........Goofy is the obvious choice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2006, 04:50 PM~5178792
> *ummmm ill pass........Goofy is the obvious choice
> *


Yeah, Goofdawg would be the one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I also nominate Ex214girl. I always had a fantasy of a female rabbit with huge kanookas!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:twak: :buttkick: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2006, 04:54 PM~5178823
> *:twak: :buttkick: :ugh:
> *


 :uh: You don't like a carrot? :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2006, 04:56 PM~5178838
> *:uh:  You don't like a carrot?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

latina u going to Bryan?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2006, 05:11 PM~5178933
> *latina u going to Bryan?
> *


Yes I am Juanita


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2006, 04:17 PM~5178974
> *Yes I am Juanita
> *


cool cool cool


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

el green go away now its just grey or is it gray? well whatever buey.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

everyone must be at POP or eating 2fer wings at wings n more.


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

hey nicki you look really cute in your pose!!! lol... where have you been ???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 4 2006, 07:16 PM~5179823
> *hey nicki you look really cute in your pose!!! lol... where have you been ???
> *


HEY WHAT CAN I SAY. :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=525947]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT UP BIG B


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 09:45 PM~5180223
> *WHAT UP BIG B
> *


whatcha talmbout foo'?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 4 2006, 07:54 PM~5180308
> *whatcha talmbout foo'?
> *


ON THE CLOCK ALWAYS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2006, 02:50 PM~5178792
> *ummmm ill pass........Goofy is the obvious choice
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 09:58 PM~5180342
> *ON THE CLOCK ALWAYS
> *


I had the day off


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I second that GOOFY CAN BE THE RABBIT


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 4 2006, 08:01 PM~5180374
> *I had the day off
> *


I WORKED ABOUT 17 HRS YESTERDAY THEN BACKDOOR 10 MORE TODAY TOLD YOU I WANT TO BUILD A LAC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Due to this pass sunday accident the activies were cut short at the HLC picnic..so we will continue the HLC Tire Toss and Jalapeno eating contest at the Royal Touch Picnic.  Trophys for both events.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: HEX AND JUDITH


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Apr 4 2006, 09:14 PM~5180495
> *:wave: HEX AND JUDITH
> *


Hellllllo out there. :wave:


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=526040][attachmentid=526041][attachmentid=526042]some work from Dallas to Houston


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

hello nix


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 10:05 PM~5180422
> *I WORKED ABOUT 17 HRS YESTERDAY THEN BACKDOOR 10 MORE TODAY TOLD YOU I WANT TO BUILD A LAC
> *


I worked 4 hours yesterday and zero today yet i'll still get a full pay check. I always say work smarter not harder!!




LoneSucka!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 4 2006, 08:45 PM~5180601
> *I worked 4 hours yesterday and zero today yet i'll still get a full pay check. I always say work smarter not harder!!
> LoneSucka!
> *


did i say work sorry that came out wrong, meant to say on the clock


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2006, 10:46 PM~5180607
> *did i say work sorry that came out wrong, meant to say on the clock
> *


  






























:biggrin: Sucka! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Apr 4 2006, 08:38 PM~5180583
> *[attachmentid=526040][attachmentid=526041][attachmentid=526042]some work from Dallas to Houston
> *


looks like Cortez engraving....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Apr 4 2006, 09:40 PM~5180595
> *hello nix
> *


SUP?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2006, 09:08 PM~5180797
> *SUP?
> *


You and your posse going to RT picnic??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 4 2006, 10:10 PM~5180816
> *You and your posse going to RT picnic??
> *


NOT SURE YET.HEY I LIKE THIS PIC.
[attachmentid=526062]
????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :0


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Apr 4 2006, 08:14 PM~5180495
> *:wave: HEX AND JUDITH
> *



hey girl whats up?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HLC gallery updated...picnic pics added :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2006, 11:58 PM~5181305
> *HLC gallery updated...picnic pics added  :biggrin:
> *


nice keep up the good work alberto :0 i mean dh02


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody got pics of the silver towncar at the picnic


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2006, 12:11 AM~5181369
> *anybody got pics of the silver towncar at the picnic
> *


HERE YOU GO DAWG
[attachmentid=526214]


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nix customs the hole pic didnt go true or probably just in my comp


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2006, 05:18 AM~5182026
> *nix customs the hole pic didnt go true or probably just in my comp
> *



1/4 of a pic... a huge one too...

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2006, 12:11 AM~5181369
> *anybody got pics of the silver towncar at the picnic
> *


This one?
[attachmentid=526392]


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2006, 03:53 PM~5178812
> *I also nominate Ex214girl.  I always had a fantasy of a female rabbit with huge kanookas!
> *



sorry latin, the Royal Touch women have decided the Easter Bunny can not have boobs........since huevos are involved.........















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2006, 11:58 PM~5181305
> *HLC gallery updated...picnic pics added  :biggrin:
> *



the site looks good.....especially the format to view pics in the gallery :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2006, 08:12 AM~5182249
> *sorry latin, the Royal Touch women have decided the Easter Bunny can not have boobs........since huevos are involved.........
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2006, 01:08 AM~5181362
> *nice keep up the good work alberto :0 i mean dh02
> *


link?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2006, 07:16 AM~5182267
> *link?
> *


link to what?!? HLC website? Where ya been at?

HLC Website


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Apr 4 2006, 08:38 PM~5180583
> *[attachmentid=526040][attachmentid=526041][attachmentid=526042]some work from Dallas to Houston
> *


looks good jerry


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damm money bags has those banker hours


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone know of some all chrome 14x7 D's for sale? Geo is looking and I said I'd help him by asking on here.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2006, 07:12 AM~5182249
> *sorry latin, the Royal Touch women have decided the Easter Bunny can not have boobs........since huevos are involved.........
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


MY easter bunny has boobs cause she wants my huevos :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

its not easy being cheesy or square :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

My homegirls from Perfect Rack at POP last night.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 5 2006, 10:08 AM~5183174
> *My homegirls from Perfect Rack at POP last night.
> 
> 
> ...


My vote goes to the one all the way on my right.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 5 2006, 10:12 AM~5183195
> *My vote goes to the one all the way on my right.
> *


She fine then a muthafucka.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=526518]


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 5 2006, 10:38 AM~5183285
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit provok!!! you're a lucky mutha. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I was at POP and Provok was gettin' some ... gettin' gettin' some ... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I look drunk :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 12:00 PM~5183442
> *I look drunk :ugh:
> *


NOCHIT.COM


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 10:56 AM~5183406
> *I was at POP and Provok was gettin' some ... gettin' gettin' some ...  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 12:00 PM~5183442
> *I look drunk :ugh:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 5 2006, 12:01 PM~5183452
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 5 2006, 12:01 PM~5183453
> *:biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2006, 12:01 PM~5183451
> *NOCHIT.COM
> *


 :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Juicedcaprice... did you find any of the chill spots yet?

did you go to the HLC picnic on Sunday?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2006, 12:01 PM~5183451
> *NOCHIT.COM
> *


LoL!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=138906&st=620


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

broad on the left got a five head











dena tell your cuzin to gime a call


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just playing she dont have a big head, its small but she knows how to use it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

youwish.com


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Provok - email me the rest of those pics man! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 10:54 AM~5183870
> *youwish.com
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 12:56 PM~5183887
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

broad on the left looks like she trying to eat the one on the right and shes says no dont eat me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 11:00 AM~5183442
> *I look drunk :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 01:16 PM~5184063
> *:biggrin: :roflmao:
> *



you sure about that????

:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 5 2006, 01:18 PM~5184080
> *you sure about that????
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


:ugh: uh no ... :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SO DENA WAS THE LAC AT THE HLC PICNIC LET ME GUESS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 01:22 PM~5184106
> *SO DENA WAS THE LAC AT THE HLC PICNIC LET ME GUESS
> *


WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT IT? WHERE YOU AND YOUR RAGEDY '64 AT THE HLC PICNIC? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 11:24 AM~5184121
> *WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT IT?  WHERE YOU AND YOUR RAGEDY '64 AT THE HLC PICNIC? :uh:
> *


I HAVE A CAR AND CHOSE NOT TO GO, YOU DONT HAVE A CAR TO GO IN, THERES A DIFFERENCE SUCKA DONT GET ALL MAD BECAUSE ITS TAKING YOU LIKE 8 OR 9 YEARS TO HIT THE STREET


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 01:32 PM~5184182
> *I HAVE A CAR AND CHOSE NOT TO GO, YOU DONT HAVE A CAR TO GO IN, THERES A DIFFERENCE SUCKA DONT GET ALL MAD BECAUSE ITS TAKING  YOU LIKE 8 OR 9 YEARS TO HIT THE STREET
> *


:YAWNS: I HAVE A CAR ... IT'S JUST NOT READY YET ... TRY 1 YEAR ... AND IT'S DONE UP A HELL OF A LOT BETTER THAN YOUR SHIT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HERE WE GO AGAIN...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ITS COOL MAN, IF I HAD A PURPLE CADILLAC ON SOME FAIRY TALE TWINKLE TWINKLE LITTLE STAR LOOKING WHEELS ID BE ASHAMED TO TAKE IT ANYWHERE TOO.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DENA WHY YOU DO YOUR LITTLE GIRL LIKE THAT I KNOW YOU BROKE DOWN HER LECKLACE TO PUT THE GEMS ON YOUR SPINNERS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 01:35 PM~5184200
> *ITS COOL MAN, IF I HAD A PURPLE CADILLAC ON SOME FAIRY TALE TWINKLE TWINKLE LITTLE STAR LOOKING WHEELS ID BE ASHAMED TO TAKE IT ANYWHERE TOO.
> *


IT'S A GIRLS CAR SO IT'S ALL GOOD  ... ON THE OTHER HAND ... HOW ARE YOU GOING TO LOOK CRUISING AROUND WITH ONE OF THESE ON YOUR DASH ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 11:43 AM~5184258
> *IT'S A GIRLS CAR SO IT'S ALL GOOD  ... ON THE OTHER HAND ... HOW ARE YOU GOING TO LOOK CRUISING AROUND WITH ONE OF THESE ON YOUR DASH ...
> *


I DONT NEED ONE OF THOSE BECAUSE MY CAR DOES THIS











I BET YOUR LAC DOESNT EVEN HAVE A SUNROOF


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 01:39 PM~5184231
> *DENA WHY YOU DO YOUR LITTLE GIRL LIKE THAT I KNOW YOU BROKE DOWN HER LECKLACE TO PUT THE GEMS ON YOUR SPINNERS
> 
> 
> ...


the stones on my spinners are drilled in punk ... just like I'm a drill my fist into your eye next time I see you bitch ... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LOL @ DRILLED IN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 01:51 PM~5184300
> *the stones on my spinners are drilled in punk ... just like I'm a drill my fist into your eye next time I see you bitch ... :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

REMIND ME NEXT TIME ILL GIVE YOU 5 OR 10 BUCKS SO YOU CAN BUY YOUR DAUGHTER ANOTHER NECKLACE, POOR LITTLE GIRL.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 01:53 PM~5184312
> *REMIND ME NEXT TIME ILL GIVE YOU 5 OR 10 BUCKS SO YOU CAN BUY YOUR DAUGHTER ANOTHER NECKLACE, POOR LITTLE GIRL.
> *


She'll probably give you 5 or 10 bucks to invest in a dash fan ... talmbout "Mommy, I feel sorry for that guy - he's sweating like a whore in church"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 01:51 PM~5184298
> *I DONT NEED ONE OF THOSE BECAUSE MY CAR DOES THIS
> 
> 
> ...


Sticky vinyl seats and no AC!! fuck lettin the top down!!!! Your half white so you burn like me halfbreed...Lol!!! 

I'll keep my top up! Dont want to get all sweaty and end up with melenoma from all that sun burn.

Sucks to be you in 100% humidity and 98 dagree heat MoleStar!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ah shit B said MoleStar!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 02:14 PM~5184441
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ah shit B said MoleStar!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2006, 12:13 PM~5184437
> *Sticky vinyl seats and no AC!! fuck lettin the top down!!!! Your half white so you burn like me halfbreed...Lol!!!
> 
> I'll keep my top up! Dont want to get all sweaty and end up with melenoma from all that sun burn.
> ...


IM WHITE ON THE OUTSIDE BUT BROWN ON THE INSIDE HOMES :ugh: 

AND WHAT THE FUCK IS MELENOMA JUST STICK TO PUTTING OUT YOUR CONSTRUCTION CONES AND FLAGS AND LEAVE ALL THE SKIN DISEASE DIAGNOSIS TO PEOPLE WITH SOME SENSE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

AND IF ANYTHING IS OVERHEATING ITS YOU IN A BROKE DOWN CADILLAC IN THE MIDDLE OF BUTT FUCK TEXAS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 02:28 PM~5184524
> *IM WHITE ON THE OUTSIDE BUT BROWN ON THE INSIDE HOMES  :ugh:
> 
> AND WHAT THE FUCK IS MELENOMA JUST STICK TO PUTTING OUT YOUR CONSTRUCTION CONES AND FLAGS AND LEAVE ALL THE SKIN DISEASE DIAGNOSIS TO PEOPLE WITH SOME SENSE.
> *


You need to stay out the sun and outta old men butt crack xrayin prostates!! :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 02:30 PM~5184538
> *AND IF ANYTHING IS OVERHEATING ITS YOU IN A BROKE DOWN CADILLAC IN THE MIDDLE OF BUTT FUCK TEXAS
> *


It may have broke down but it still had ICE cold AC and that = $$ CHA-CHING!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DRAMA


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2006, 02:56 PM~5184685
> *DRAMA
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2006, 02:56 PM~5184685
> *DRAMA
> *


Makes the day go by faster!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 5 2006, 02:58 PM~5184696
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 5 2006, 01:58 PM~5184696
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 
BIG NEWS COMING SOON!!!



do you know something i know :scrutinize: 


look at my sig 
VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 5 2006, 03:05 PM~5184733
> *:0
> BIG NEWS COMING SOON!!!
> do you know something i know :scrutinize:
> ...




Damn!!!

Everyone has something cookin'

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 5 2006, 03:05 PM~5184733
> *:0
> BIG NEWS COMING SOON!!!
> do you know something i know :scrutinize:
> ...


"rip- daves eye sight" Dave had Lasik(sp) :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2006, 02:08 PM~5184760
> *"rip- daves eye sight" Dave had Lasik(sp) :biggrin:
> *


not that foo :twak: 


i mean the count down :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 5 2006, 03:09 PM~5184765
> *not that foo :twak:
> i mean the count down :biggrin:
> *



count down???

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 5 2006, 02:12 PM~5184784
> *count down???
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



"I'll let you know when the time comes" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 5 2006, 03:13 PM~5184793
> *"I'll let you know when the time comes" :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 5 2006, 03:06 PM~5184747
> *Damn!!!
> 
> Everyone has something cookin'
> ...


Don't let it cook too long or LoneStar will be all up on your nuts :uh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 03:21 PM~5184858
> *Don't let it cook too long or LoneStar will be all up on your nuts :uh: :ugh:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 5 2006, 03:26 PM~5184902
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :around:
> *


INStigator :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2006, 03:27 PM~5184908
> *INStigator  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 5 2006, 02:12 PM~5184784
> *count down???
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 Countdown to Extinction


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 5 2006, 03:33 PM~5184976
> *Countdown to Extinction
> *


YOU SCARE ME


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2006, 12:39 PM~5184595
> *You need to stay out the sun and outta old men butt crack xrayin prostates!! :barf:
> *


HEY COCKSNOT, YOU DONT XRAY PROSTATE IF ANYTHING U KEEP THAT AWAY FROM XRAY UNLESS YOU HAVE CANCER :uh: :uh: 

THAT HEAT MUST BE GETTING TO YOU WORKING OUTSIDE LAYING DOWN GRAVEL. I THOUGHT I SAW YOU RIGHT NOW ON FALLBROOK I HONKED


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 03:46 PM~5185105
> *HEY COCKSNOT, YOU DONT XRAY PROSTATE IF ANYTHING U KEEP THAT AWAY FROM XRAY UNLESS YOU HAVE  CANCER  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> THAT HEAT MUST BE GETTING TO YOU WORKING OUTSIDE LAYING DOWN GRAVEL. I THOUGHT I SAW YOU RIGHT NOW ON FALLBROOK I HONKED
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LAIDBACK


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 02:34 PM~5184980
> *YOU SCARE ME
> *


ummm...BOO

I am harmless, ask anyone.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 03:46 PM~5185105
> *HEY COCKSNOT, YOU DONT XRAY PROSTATE IF ANYTHING U KEEP THAT AWAY FROM XRAY UNLESS YOU HAVE  CANCER  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> THAT HEAT MUST BE GETTING TO YOU WORKING OUTSIDE LAYING DOWN GRAVEL. I THOUGHT I SAW YOU RIGHT NOW ON FALLBROOK I HONKED
> *


Hey fuck wad, it's so fucking hot in my truck let me tell ya.... stick to xrayin broken hips and take a ride down "shut the fuck up Ave." while your at it! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2006, 04:13 PM~5185349
> *Hey fuck wad, it's so fucking hot in my truck let me tell ya.... stick to xrayin broken hips and take a ride down "shut the fuck up Ave." while your at it! :cheesy:
> *


este buey busted out the meter. lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2006, 04:22 PM~5185395
> *este buey busted out the meter.  lol!  :thumbsup:
> *


It says 47 dagrees now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Dont know about you guys but I'd rather sit in my truck (in tha AC) all day and play on lil then smell old ppl ass when i xray them!! I dont care how much they'd pay me... :barf: :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2006, 02:28 PM~5185448
> *Dont know about you guys but I'd rather sit in my truck (in tha AC) all day and play on lil then smell old ppl ass when i xray them!! I dont care how much they'd pay me... :barf:  :barf:
> *


damn there u go again worrying about what i make. i know you a hoe and all but i guess ill make you my main one now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 04:40 PM~5185545
> *damn there u go again worrying about what i make. i know you a hoe and all but i guess ill make you my main one now
> *










:uh: Dont flatter yourself dip shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian cmon can we be friends. i dont care if you a drive a pontiac you still a pimp.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn brian the inside of that truck looks just like mine, only difference is mine is newer, paid for, and on 22s


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 04:45 PM~5185592
> *damn brian the inside of that truck looks just like mine, only difference is mine is newer, paid for, and on 22s
> 
> *



YEAH BRIAN! AND HE ONLY HAD TO WORK 800 HOURS A WEEK TO PULL THAT OFF ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 03:05 PM~5185712
> *YEAH BRIAN!  AND HE ONLY HAD TO WORK 800 HOURS A WEEK TO PULL THAT OFF ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 5 2006, 05:42 PM~5186296
> *:wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 10:56 AM~5183406
> *I was at POP and Provok was gettin' some ... gettin' gettin' some ...  :0  :roflmao:
> *



I was bangin that song at work today.. people were were lookin at me all wierd.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

okeedokee...HLC update...can you guys check out the videos and tell me if they work? My damn cam apparently records to PAL instead of NTSC so I had to resize them all weird and DivX encode them for max compression. I hope they play on everyones media player, otherwise you may need the DivX codec installed. :uh: 

Let me know


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2006, 04:45 PM~5185592
> *damn brian the inside of that truck looks just like mine, only difference is mine is newer, paid for, and on 22s
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is a 02 and if it breaks its free to fix, and if in needs new 16inch Michelns there free, and when i put gas in it its free, and if i need to go anyplace other than work its free...... get my point?? Oh and it has all the power options.... seats, windows, locks, ect..... no leather but i dont care cuz its free!! If i wanna ride on leather i'll just jump in my ETC or my Tahoe or even my LeCab   Did i mention I pay cash for all my cars.... Fuck a car note!! The only note I have is my TownHome  
























Sucka!! :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2006, 02:22 PM~5185395
> *este buey busted out the meter.  lol!  :thumbsup:
> *



it an infrared thermometer


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 5 2006, 09:12 PM~5187466
> *it an infrared thermometer
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 5 2006, 08:25 PM~5187521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

where u at patycakes


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 5 2006, 10:25 PM~5187521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 5 2006, 09:45 PM~5187697
> *where u at patycakes
> *


his hard at work getting my car ready for the super show :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

can't sleep ....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 10:04 PM~5187794
> *can't sleep ....
> *


when i cant sleep either i get some of this












or some of this










it puts me to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 5 2006, 11:07 PM~5187826
> *when i cant sleep either i get some of this
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 5 2006, 10:11 PM~5187846
> *:ugh: :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2006, 06:35 PM~5186932
> *Mine is a 02 and if it breaks its free to fix, and if in needs new 16inch Michelns there free, and when i put gas in it its free, and if i need to go anyplace other than work its free...... get my point?? Oh and it has all the power options.... seats, windows, locks, ect..... no leather but i dont care cuz its free!! If i wanna ride on leather i'll just jump in my ETC or my Tahoe or even my LeCab    Did i mention I pay cash for all my cars.... Fuck a car note!! The only note I have is my TownHome
> Sucka!! :cheesy:
> *


calm down there lil buddy no need to write a book


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 01:00 AM~5188363
> *calm down there lil buddy no need to write a book
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 5 2006, 10:12 PM~5187466
> *it an infrared thermometer
> *


I wonder if patrick has used it to measure the heat coming out of his ass tunnel.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thursday...one more day....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2006, 06:23 AM~5189313
> *thursday...one more day....
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 08:39 AM~5189353
> *
> *


Dont you have to work all weekend sucka?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2006, 08:51 AM~5189388
> *Dont you have to work all weekend sucka?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Juan..wuz up playa....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: swangincustoms, PROVOK



:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 6 2006, 11:27 AM~5190342
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: swangincustoms, PROVOK
> :0
> *


u must be the anonymous one :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 6 2006, 12:50 PM~5190419
> *u must be the anonymous one  :biggrin:
> *



always... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

everyone seems to have big news coming soon. What might yours be 87Cutty? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know what it is....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 01:21 PM~5190548
> *i know what it is....
> *


i wanna know...........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2006, 11:23 AM~5190556
> *i wanna know...........
> *


lol.. its obvious... look at his avi


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 01:25 PM~5190567
> *lol.. its obvious... look at his avi
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

<-- hOLY SHITE!!! is that the mary Jane shoot that was SUPPOSED to be in issue 3 of Spokes N Juice?!?!?!?!? :0  wowza


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 01:21 PM~5190548
> *i know what it is....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup dh02 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 6 2006, 12:30 PM~5190594
> *:biggrin:
> *


cant keep a good man down!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 6 2006, 01:30 PM~5190592
> *
> 
> 
> ...




shhhhhhhh.... people are watching...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2006, 12:31 PM~5190598
> *sup dh02 :biggrin:
> *


whutitdew?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

lil has hidden eyes :0 
[attachmentid=527881]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2006, 12:34 PM~5190621
> *lil has hidden eyes :0
> [attachmentid=527881]
> *


umm so should i unsay what i said?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 6 2006, 12:32 PM~5190609
> *whutitdew?
> *


chilando drinking room tonight?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2006, 12:35 PM~5190630
> *chilando drinking room tonight?
> *


naw fool I am gonna drink manana at sherlocks (hopefully) for Isabel's bday...meet all her friends. dont wanna drink 2nite and manana also.

Did you catch the videos on HLC?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 6 2006, 12:37 PM~5190649
> *naw fool I am gonna drink manana at sherlocks (hopefully) for Isabel's bday...meet all her friends.  dont wanna drink 2nite and manana also.
> 
> Did you catch the videos on HLC?
> *


si very nice..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 6 2006, 01:31 PM~5190605
> *shhhhhhhh.... people are watching...
> *


post up the full size.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A SUNROOF INSTALLED IN MY CAR


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2006, 01:59 PM~5190756
> *post up the full size.
> *



:nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 6 2006, 02:28 PM~5190931
> *:nono:
> *


Why not? the magazine is dead :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2006, 06:51 AM~5189388
> *Dont you have to work all weekend sucka?
> *


NOT THIS WEEKEND, GET IT RIGHT, ITS EVERY 3 WEEKEND, SINCE YOU ARE KEEPING TABS ON ME, BUT DONT WORRY WHEN I WORK, I MAKE IT WORTH MY TIME


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2006, 02:42 PM~5191029
> *Why not?  the  magazine is dead  :dunno:
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2006, 12:42 PM~5191029
> *Why not?  the  magazine is dead  :dunno:
> *


OWN3D


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 02:54 PM~5191073
> *OWN3D
> *



:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Just to reminder everyone in H-twon..HLC have 2 events this weekend..

Saturday 8TH, I-10 east @ Uvalde
*KROME DOME rim shop Regrand Opening*..
free bbq,live music,dj,lowrider cars on display.... contact* Danny or GEO @ 713 455 4548*

Sunday 9th Bryan,TX
*Royal Touch Picnic*....easter egg hunt for kids,tugowar,tire toss, jalapeno eating contest....more info contact* Mike @ 979 574 9403*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2006, 01:57 PM~5191095
> *
> Sunday 9th Bryan,TX
> Royal Touch Picnic....easter egg hunt for kids,tugowar,tire toss, jalapeno eating contest....more info contact Mike @ 979 574 9403
> *


and don't forget the Easter Bunny to take pics w/the kids......

who said the easter egg hunt was for the kids??????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BRIAN DID U CALL HIM


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I think they might have some plastic eggs filled for the adults too......

o-rings.....
switch extensions.....
rollin papers.....
condoms.....




See something for everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

CONDOMS? CMON HNY BRN EYES, LETS GO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 03:12 PM~5191160
> *BRIAN DID U CALL HIM
> *


ya but ive been busy buyin a 95 bigbody so hes gonna call you.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2006, 01:15 PM~5191187
> *ya but ive been busy buyin a 95 bigbody
> *


OH YOU TOO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

is this what you want to see?

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 6 2006, 03:16 PM~5191194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


her legs are like tree trunks :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 6 2006, 02:16 PM~5191195
> *is this what you want to see?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




(from a girl's view) tight car/paint, cute girl.......hate the shoes


:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2006, 01:20 PM~5191224
> *And i didnt have to work weekends to do it
> 
> *


ME EITHER, JUST BET 500 ON RED, ABOUT 7 TIMES IN A ROW


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2006, 03:20 PM~5191224
> *And i didnt have to work weekends to do it
> her legs are like tree trunks :ugh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 6 2006, 01:16 PM~5191195
> *is this what you want to see?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


i see booty


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 6 2006, 03:20 PM~5191228
> *(from a girl's view) tight car/paint, cute girl.......hate the shoes
> :0
> *




I just noticed she had shoes on...


:biggrin: :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=527980]
X10


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2006, 02:32 PM~5191324
> *[attachmentid=527980]
> X10
> *


calm down dont want firme getting jealous :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> is this what you want to see?
> 
> :biggrin:
> I seen those before :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Apr 6 2006, 04:11 PM~5191568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and the ones xxx???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> :biggrin:
> I seen those before :biggrin:


and the ones xxx???
[/quote]


you have to ask John for those... :biggrin: 

















j/k..... I think....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> and the ones xxx???


you have to ask John for those... :biggrin: 
j/k..... I think....
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> you have to ask John for those... :biggrin:
> j/k..... I think....


:biggrin:
[/quote]
DID LONESTAR DO THESE X-RAYS FOR YOU?
[attachmentid=528256]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> :biggrin:


DID LONESTAR DO THESE X-RAYS FOR YOU?
[attachmentid=528256]
[/quote]

Naw he just hooked me up with the nickname. :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

hey guys what is going down for easter


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Apr 6 2006, 07:42 PM~5193304
> *hey guys what is going down for easter
> *


liv4lacs


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

nice lac


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

hataproof sleeping.... :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

he was waiting for his victims :banghead:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

NICE BLAZER & PICTURE SO WHAT IS GOING DOWN FOR EASTER?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2006, 09:48 PM~5193333
> *hataproof sleeping.... :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD IT WAS GETTING UP. GOOD JOB !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

THANK YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

que pasa everybody


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2006, 08:48 PM~5193333
> *hataproof sleeping.... :biggrin:
> *


the vid is up in the gallery at HLC site!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

San Jacinto Monument and Roseland Park for Easter...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 6 2006, 07:53 PM~5193384
> *que pasa everybody
> *


que pasa piazano...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 6 2006, 07:54 PM~5193386
> *the vid is up in the gallery at HLC site!! :biggrin:
> *



YEAH IT LOOKS GOOD THANKS FOR PUTTING ON THE HLC WEBSITE


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2006, 08:55 PM~5193398
> *que pasa piazano...
> *


chillin piazano


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 6 2006, 07:56 PM~5193406
> *sup...
> *


tha blizock....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2006, 10:13 PM~5193461
> *tha blizock....
> *


whats the damn deal?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

We have updated our members page and HLC picnic in Photo gallery on our website..check it out and dont forget to sign our guestbook...*[url]WWW.EMPIRELOWRIDERCLUB.COM*[/url]


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

SUP MR .LOS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

attn attn this just in


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2006, 08:54 PM~5193387
> *San Jacinto Monument and Roseland Park for Easter...
> *


quiet people the GRAND KING is speaking. i say roseland. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

i vote roseland too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill b at roseland...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2006, 11:01 PM~5193947
> *quiet people the GRAND KING is speaking. i say roseland. :biggrin:
> *


oh "LORD" i'm starting to sound like sum1 :0 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2006, 11:04 PM~5193970
> *oh "LORD" i'm starting to sound like sum1 :0  :uh:
> *


All hail the grand king of chosen few...

By the way homie, wheres the logo? Or at least a good closeup pic of the plaque.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mornin mr cutty....so u reuniting the old crew?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 7 2006, 07:13 AM~5194911
> *:happysad:
> *


is the magazine making a comeback?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 07:36 AM~5194985
> *is the magazine making a comeback?
> *



I'll let you know when the time comes....

 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 7 2006, 07:52 AM~5195031
> *I'll let you know when the time comes....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Orale Mr. Miyagi


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 07:53 AM~5195036
> *Orale Mr. Miyagi
> *



patience is a virtue my young grasshopper...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 7 2006, 08:06 AM~5195066
> *patience is a virtue my young grasshopper...
> *


wax on wax off


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 09:44 PM~5193310
> *liv4lacs
> *


Wishful thinking..... Sorry you fucking *** but your gonna have to find someone else to fulfill your queer fantasies!! I have a girl!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats up yall :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Liv4Lacs, HEARTBREAKER, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, KRAZYTOYZ








SLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Checklist:

Who all is going to the Royal Touch picnic? Where is the meeting point for the ones that are going to follow each other?

<---- :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall I'm at work chillin my comp is on da shitter so I gotta use my phone its slo as hell


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be at the picnic with ??????


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 7 2006, 07:10 AM~5195293
> *sup yall I'm at work chillin my comp is on da shitter so I gotta use my phone its slo as hell
> *


PM sent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: KRAZYTOYZ, *MsLowriderchick*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

vas a ir chula?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 7 2006, 08:12 AM~5195306
> *ill be at the picnic with ??????
> *


With who??? :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: 
whats up dj latin !!!!!! will see if my boys acn come down 2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 7 2006, 09:21 AM~5195348
> *:biggrin:
> whats up dj latin !!!!!! will see if my boys acn come down 2
> *


That's cool. See you there. Mr. A said he's down.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 07:19 AM~5195336
> *With who???  :biggrin:
> *


with u babe!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Latin and Blocc...who each of yall got riding wit ya? U each invited me so I know I can go. :biggrin: Just with who?! Everyone caravaning over there? We got room for my camera case?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 7 2006, 08:22 AM~5195357
> *with u babe!!!!!
> *


Oh I see... :0 :biggrin: ...lol...Anyone else? Rob?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 09:23 AM~5195360
> *Latin and Blocc...who each of yall got riding wit ya?  U each invited me  so I know I can go. :biggrin:  Just with who?!  Everyone caravaning over there?
> *


Either. Got Angel Vargas wanting to go also and bringing his son. Will be more room for one more unless people want to roll in the bed. Just leave the mowers at home. lol


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 08:25 AM~5195368
> *Either.  Got Angel Vargas wanting to go also and bringing his son.  Will be more room for one more unless people want to roll in the bed.  Just leave the mowers at home.  lol
> *


your going Latin??? So we'll finally meet!!! Yay!!!! lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 08:25 AM~5195368
> *Either.  Got Angel Vargas wanting to go also and bringing his son.  Will be more room for one more unless people want to roll in the bed.  Just leave the mowers at home.  lol
> *


yeah the case and all that can ride in the bed...its like a suitcase type case. MAybe I'll take the tripod n wheels so I dont gotta have my arms falling asleep from holding that friggin camer all day!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 08:28 AM~5195378
> *your going Latin??? So we'll finally meet!!! Yay!!!! lol
> *


Silly he was at the picnic on Sunday...with Oldies. I guess you missed running into him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 09:28 AM~5195378
> *your going Latin??? So we'll finally meet!!! Yay!!!! lol
> *


Yep. Daddy will be there. Look for the ole fart in the....


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 08:29 AM~5195387
> *Silly he was at the picnic on Sunday...with Oldies.  I guess you missed running into him.
> *


I know, i was sad..I was gonna cry when I found out he was there and I missed him :tears: :tears: but I'll see ya'll come Sunday! I might bring out Witchblade.. Uh oh betta watch out! I havent brought my baby out to anything lately... but she'll be out this year! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 07:24 AM~5195366
> *Oh I see... :0  :biggrin: ...lol...Anyone else? Rob?
> *


dont think rob is going has 2 work


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 08:31 AM~5195397
> *I know, i was sad..I was gonna cry when I found out he was there and I missed him  :tears:  :tears: but I'll see ya'll come Sunday! I might bring out Witchblade.. Uh oh betta watch out! I havent brought my baby out to anything lately... but she'll be out this year!  :biggrin:
> *


So how about Saturday for Krome Dome? You going? :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

There is too much going on for Saturday!!! Krome Dome and that car wash H-Town was talkin about... Hmmmm...decisions decisions... We'll see... I don't know where anything is though...or I'd be at EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 09:28 AM~5195381
> *yeah the case and all that can ride in the bed...its like a suitcase type case.  MAybe I'll take the tripod n wheels so I dont gotta have my arms falling asleep from holding that friggin camer all day!! :biggrin:
> *


You can ride shotgun. He has to control his little devil


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 7 2006, 08:33 AM~5195402
> *dont think rob is going has 2 work
> *


Awwww.....pobresito Rob..... Hmmm...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 08:35 AM~5195410
> *There is too much going on for Saturday!!! Krome Dome and that car wash H-Town was talkin about... Hmmmm...decisions decisions... We'll see... I don't know where anything is though...or I'd be at EVERYTHING!!!!
> *


You can mapquest Krome Dome off of the HLC website...just click the link. Aside from that I dunno, its about where you wanna be who you wanna be around and when. Krome Dome is from 10am-7pm


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 08:37 AM~5195425
> *You can mapquest Krome Dome off of the HLC website...just click the link.  Aside from that I dunno, its about where you wanna be who you wanna be around and when.  Krome Dome is from 10am-7pm
> *


I just want to be with my buddies... Hey is Magic going to anything... Your gonna be at Krome Dome right? Well, we'll see what happens...I might get a car... but we'll see... :biggrin: Hopefully i'll get one...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 08:39 AM~5195437
> *I just want to be with my buddies... Hey is Magic going to anything... Your gonna be at Krome Dome right? Well, we'll see what happens...I might get a car... but we'll see...  :biggrin: Hopefully i'll get one...
> *


Yeah Imma be at Krome Dome...if I dont work I may go all friggin day... which I aint working so :biggrin: or I may be in an out at Krome Dome


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 08:41 AM~5195451
> *Yeah Imma be at Krome Dome...if I dont work I may go all friggin day... which I aint working so  :biggrin:  or I may be in an out at Krome Dome
> *


Well I'll text you and we'll see what's up... but guess what?? I feel smart, I'm playing the stock market!!! Invest money in Cabaret's and Casinos :biggrin: :biggrin: For the past couple of weks it's ben a good market! Oh and some company called Blue Dolphin energy Co. LOL!!! I feel smart :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

G2G TTYL! 5th period is OVER!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 08:43 AM~5195468
> *Well I'll text you and we'll see what's up... but guess what?? I feel smart, I'm playing the stock market!!! Invest money in Cabaret's and Casinos :biggrin:  :biggrin: For the past couple of weks it's ben a good market! Oh and some company called Blue Dolphin energy Co. LOL!!! I feel smart :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: U dont need that to feel smart. :biggrin: 

But good going..sex ALWAYS sells


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So who ended up being the Bunny?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 08:47 AM~5195482
> *So who ended up being the Bunny?
> *


u ...u kinda hop when u walk anyway


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 09:48 AM~5195485
> *u ...u kinda hop when u walk anyway
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

make sure to lock in mike's # in case you need last minute directions 979-574-9403


The park will be EASY to find:

290West to Hwy 6 North takes you straight to Bryan/College Station...make sure to stay on the bypass when you get into town b/c it does fork onto "business 6" aka Texas Ave. which will bring you through town (Texas A&M sight seeing)

once you get into Bryan you want to take the William J. Bryan exit....take a left on William J. Bryan (over the bridge) stay on William J. Bryan and the park is on your left hand side, it's the large pavilion so you want to turn into the first entrance to the main parking lot.....don't worry if you miss it or pass it up just go around the park and come back up.....(keep in mind -one ways around the park)

If you are on Hwy 6 and come up to the Hwy 21 exit you passed William J. Bryan.....if you come up to the OSR exit then you passed the entire city.....which one of you guys actually did when you came to the mini heat wave car show last July lol 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 08:47 AM~5195482
> *So who ended up being the Bunny?
> *



they got their meeting tonight so i guess it's gonna be down to drawing straws or picking a name out of a hat....I guess it'll be a surprise :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 7 2006, 09:55 AM~5195525
> *they got their meeting tonight so i guess it's gonna be down to drawing straws or picking a name out of a hat....I guess it'll be a surprise :cheesy:
> *


pobre vatos.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 08:57 AM~5195536
> *pobre vatos.
> *


YEah it would be my death sentence to be stuck in that suit...Id cook to death  

That and I'd prolly not show my face around anymore. fo shame. Hey idea! Put the chocolate bunny in the bunny suit. Just make sure it dont have that little ass panel in the suit :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 08:57 AM~5195536
> *pobre vatos.
> *



pobre vatos my ass!!!! if they ain't cooking or helping out they need to be doing something "constructive" in my opinion they should make the member that is the most behind on their dues or the one that hasn't been going to the past fundraisers (car washes etc.) but that is just my opinion and I don't run anything but my mouth 



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 7 2006, 09:01 AM~5195556
> *pobre vatos my ass!!!!  if they ain't cooking or helping out they need to be doing something "constructive"   in my opinion they should make the member that is the most behind on their dues or the one that hasn't been going to the past fundraisers (car washes etc.)  but that is just my opinion and I don't run anything but my mouth
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That would make it seem like a punishment....BUT they wont know if the least active members are the ONLY names in the hat. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 09:03 AM~5195562
> *That would make it seem like a punishment....BUT they wont know if the least active members are the ONLY names in the hat. :biggrin:
> *



true true...I'll have to pass that little suggestion along...hee hee

btw - if no one volunteers to wear the damn suit then it is kinda "punishment" someone gottsta wear it :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 7 2006, 09:04 AM~5195574
> *true true...I'll have to pass that little suggestion along...hee hee
> 
> btw - if no one volunteers to wear the damn suit then it is kinda "punishment" someone gottsta wear it :dunno:
> *


ahhh what adults do for the kids and do the lil boogers appreciate it?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 09:05 AM~5195581
> *ahhh what adults do for the kids and do the lil boogers appreciate it?
> *




yeah half the kids especially the smaller ones will be too scared to go near it anyway....but the ones like my "lil boogers" will be following him around asking 20 questions....it's a good thing my brother isn't here, he would've volunteered real quick and would've been like homie the clown type rabbit!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

and now a word from our sponsors....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 07:09 AM~5195291
> *Checklist:
> 
> Who all is going to the Royal Touch picnic?  Where is the meeting point for the ones that are going to follow each other?
> ...


im goin....dont know where 2 meet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 08:01 AM~5195554
> *YEah it would be my death sentence to be stuck in that suit...Id cook to death
> 
> That and I'd prolly not show my face around anymore.  fo shame.  Hey  idea!  Put the chocolate bunny in the bunny suit.  Just make sure it dont have that little ass panel in the suit  :0
> *


chocolate bunny... r-i-p.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2006, 10:25 AM~5195707
> *chocolate bunny... r-i-p.....
> *


Dang, :angel:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fry's gots 2 12" Sony XS-L123P5 Subs for $99. Crutchfield lists each at $109. Thats all i know about.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 08:29 AM~5195731
> *Dang, :angel:
> *


as if u wanted 2 see him make a apperance


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2006, 09:30 AM~5195736
> *as if u wanted 2 see him make a apperance
> *


Did latin every meet Mr Bunny?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2006, 10:30 AM~5195736
> *as if u wanted 2 see him make a apperance
> *


 :burn: 

got to put my water gun away


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont think latin has meet him....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 10:33 AM~5195750
> *Did latin every meet Mr Bunny?
> *


Nope. Gracias a Dios. Hey, was just asked to back up the dj that will be there at the picnic. taking the tt's & some 12" in the bed of the truck. no mas room in the bed.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 09:57 AM~5195865
> *Nope.  Gracias a Dios.  Hey, was just asked to back up the dj that will be there at the picnic.  taking the tt's & some 12" in the bed of the truck.  no mas room in the bed.
> *


ahh bueno I know when I aint wanted. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 10:59 AM~5195870
> *ahh bueno I know when I aint wanted.   :angry:
> *


You can ride in the front. make sure you have form like this swan on my hood. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 10:06 AM~5195919
> *You can ride in the front.  make sure you have form like this swan on my hood.  lol
> *


I can sit in the back on the crates and stare at everyone like the mojaditos in the backs of trucks going off to do day labor. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 09:06 AM~5195919
> *You can ride in the front.  make sure you have form like this swan on my hood.  lol
> *


or make sure his hangin from ur hood like this with his tits out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 09:10 AM~5195943
> *I can sit in the back on the crates and stare at everyone like the mojaditos in the backs of trucks going off to do day labor. :0
> *


damn.. u talkin down on ur own kind...but its ok.. i do it too


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2006, 10:13 AM~5195956
> *damn.. u talkin down on ur own kind...but its ok.. i do it too
> *


Its not about kind...whatever the friggin race I CANT STAND sitting at a light and having a truck full of whatevers staring at me :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2006, 11:12 AM~5195952
> *or make sure his hangin from ur hood like this with his tits out
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2006, 10:12 AM~5195952
> *or make sure his hangin from ur hood like this with his tits out
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE you shoulda got the old school ones with the red transparent plastic wings to match the bike :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 09:15 AM~5195970
> *Its not about kind...whatever the friggin race I CANT STAND sitting at a light and having a truck full of whatevers staring at me :angry:
> *


how bout a truck full of ******* with bandanas on sayin whut it dew bitch!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 09:16 AM~5195980
> *NIIICE you shoulda got the old school ones with the red transparent plastic wings to match the bike :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. those are the ones i want...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> "ART CRIMES 26 IN....RADICAL"
> *"HOPPER UNDER CONSTRUCTION AS WE SPEAK"*
> "STILL GOT JEANS COMING LATE 06"
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2006, 10:01 PM~5193947
> *quiet people the GRAND KING is speaking. i say roseland. :biggrin:
> *


Silence young one......  Ill be doing the family thing first then ill hit up the park....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 11:16 AM~5195980
> *NIIICE you shoulda got the old school ones with the red transparent plastic wings to match the bike :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > "ART CRIMES 26 IN....RADICAL"
> > *"HOPPER UNDER CONSTRUCTION AS WE SPEAK"*
> > "STILL GOT JEANS COMING LATE 06"
> > :0 :0 :biggrin: :0 :0
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 10:54 AM~5196144
> *:biggrin:
> *


ahhh pinche latin :biggrin: u have incurred my wrath


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 09:54 AM~5196144
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn... .. :biggrin: :biggrin: he looks so happy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 11:54 AM~5196144
> *:biggrin:
> *



Watch out for them thar bugs dual... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 09:54 AM~5196144
> *:biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hex the flying goddess


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2006, 06:56 AM~5195227
> *Wishful thinking..... Sorry you fucking *** but your gonna have to find someone else to fulfill your queer fantasies!! I have a girl!!!
> *


SURE U DO


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damnit i cant think of what to do with latin...too much of a friggin perfectionist!! I usually make people disappear. :0 Latin.... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2006, 12:25 PM~5196278
> *SURE U DO
> *


He does ... and she's a cool ass chick :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 7 2006, 11:11 AM~5196216
> *Watch out for them thar bugs dual...   :biggrin:
> *


its aiight I got my sunglasses ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 12:01 PM~5196178
> *ahhh pinche latin  :biggrin:  u have incurred my wrath
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: cali rydah, Dualhex02, EX214GIRL, KRAZYTOYZ, Emperor Goofy, swangincustoms, firmelows, PROVOK, DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BIG NEWS COMING SOON!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Juanito? Hooters manana? Coming to work and leaving at noon. Ring me up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 12:40 PM~5196365
> *BIG NEWS COMING SOON!!!
> 
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 7 2006, 12:43 PM~5196383
> *:uh:
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh: Local China wheels dealer...

Shit mayne I am at a creative roadblock!! :0 
[attachmentid=528680]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 12:54 PM~5196435
> *:uh: Local China wheels dealer...
> 
> Shit mayne I am at a creative roadblock!! :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
OH MAN, I HAVE TO LOG OFF. LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2006, 10:35 AM~5196333
> *He does ... and she's a cool ass chick :thumbsup:
> *


MAMCELO LIV4LACS


HEY U KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING. YOURE A CHICK BUILDING A LOWRIDER, THATS MORE THAN SOME GUYS ON HERE CAN SAY :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2006, 01:10 PM~5196476
> *MAMCELO LIV4LACS
> HEY U KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING. YOURE A CHICK BUILDING A LOWRIDER, THATS MORE THAN SOME GUYS ON HERE CAN SAY  :0
> *


Hey u know what i was thinking. When was the last time you took your lowrider down "shut the fuck up Ave"? :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 11:54 AM~5196435
> *:uh: Local China wheels dealer...
> 
> Shit mayne I am at a creative roadblock!! :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 01:03 PM~5196451
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> OH MAN, I HAVE TO LOG OFF.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2006, 01:10 PM~5196476
> *MAMCELO LIV4LACS
> HEY U KNOW WHAT I WAS THINKING. YOURE A CHICK BUILDING A LOWRIDER, THATS MORE THAN SOME GUYS ON HERE CAN SAY  :0
> *


  RECOGNIZE :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2006, 01:19 PM~5196531
> *Hey u know what i was thinking. When was the last time you took your lowrider down "shut the fuck up Ave"? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 11:54 AM~5196435
> *:uh: Local China wheels dealer...
> 
> Shit mayne I am at a creative roadblock!! :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=253331

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 7 2006, 02:04 PM~5196812
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=253331
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 02:10 PM~5196858
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 10:54 AM~5196435
> *:uh: Local China wheels dealer...
> 
> Shit mayne I am at a creative roadblock!! :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 01:10 PM~5196858
> *
> *


Oh man.... :twak: <-me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 12:48 PM~5197022
> *Old man.... :twak: <-me "dualhex
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 01:48 PM~5197022
> *Oh man.... :twak: <-me
> *



:uh: I KNOW!!!!! With friends like that who needs enemies, huh??!!??










gotta admit it was funny (and pretty creative) :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2006, 01:49 PM~5197026
> *:biggrin:
> *


one of the oldest :biggrin: and the ladies still love me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 7 2006, 01:51 PM~5197042
> *:uh:  I KNOW!!!!!  With friends like that who needs enemies, huh??!!??
> gotta admit it was funny (and pretty creative) :biggrin:
> *


I might end up having to hitch to Bryan. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=138906&st=6020


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 03:18 PM~5197224
> *I might end up having to hitch to Bryan. :0
> *


Just shave your legs and wear some daisy dukes. I'm sure a trucker will pick up a lizard. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 02:26 PM~5197289
> *Just shave your legs and wear some daisy dukes.  I'm sure a trucker will pick up a lizard.  :angry:
> *


Man thats chingos of shaving, and although a wax sounds like it would go faster, it also sounds more painful. :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

here are some pics of the truck.....enjoy


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 7 2006, 02:47 PM~5197447
> *here are some pics of the truck.....enjoy
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 02:51 PM~5197486
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank u brother.......appreciate it


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey Mike this is Rob with Royal Touch in Bryan, The truck looks damn good!
Liken the setup!!! Are u gonna be able to make it this weekend?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 7 2006, 02:47 PM~5197447
> *here are some pics of the truck.....enjoy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 7 2006, 03:06 PM~5197630
> *Hey Mike this is Rob with Royal Touch in Bryan, The truck looks damn good!
> Liken the setup!!! Are u gonna be able to make it this weekend?
> *



yes sir i will be there.....wouldnt miss it brotha......


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 7 2006, 03:08 PM~5197655
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thank u sir.....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 7 2006, 03:47 PM~5197447
> *here are some pics of the truck.....enjoy
> *


SWEET!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 7 2006, 04:01 PM~5198130
> *SWEET!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank u sir.....so how is urs coming along????


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 7 2006, 04:10 PM~5197673
> *yes sir i will be there.....wouldnt miss it brotha......
> *


Make sure and bring your Easter basket!!
If u need directions or anything give me a call (979) 324-1810
See u Sunday man!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 7 2006, 05:04 PM~5198150
> *thank u sir.....so how is urs coming along????
> *


let put it this way im going clownin tonight playa...


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2006, 10:54 AM~5196144
> *:biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 7 2006, 04:05 PM~5198167
> *Make sure and bring your Easter basket!!
> If u need directions or anything give me a call (979) 324-1810
> See u Sunday man!
> *


ok sir i got it.....i got the the directions written down but if there any problems ill holla at u and cordova....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 7 2006, 04:06 PM~5198171
> *let put it this way im going clownin tonight playa...
> *



thats cool playa....well we will be at the shop like around 11, so if u wanna stop by so that i can check it out that be cool...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 7 2006, 05:09 PM~5198203
> *thats cool playa....well we will be at the shop like around 11, so if u wanna stop by so that i can check it out that be cool...
> *


fo' sho and you know this mayne...


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm gonna break all ya'll off!!! LOL Check out my new car!!! Well....not NEw NEW...but...sort of new...it smell like an old lady...lol


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 05:13 PM~5198245
> *I'm gonna break all ya'll off!!! LOL Check out my new car!!! Well....not NEw NEW...but...sort of new...it smell like an old lady...lol
> 
> 
> ...


its new to you... looks nice what you gunna do too it switches, lambo doors?, candy paint, 13's or 24's?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2006, 11:01 PM~5193947
> *quiet people the GRAND KING is speaking. i say roseland. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 04:13 PM~5198245
> *I'm gonna break all ya'll off!!! LOL Check out my new car!!! Well....not NEw NEW...but...sort of new...it smell like an old lady...lol
> 
> 
> ...



nice....so when u gonna come pick me up and take me for a ride??????


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Well for starters make it smell better...I'm not lieing when I say it smells like an old lady... You can even ask my Tia. But yeah.... I am trying to figure out how to go lowrider on a car like this....any ideas???


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 7 2006, 04:17 PM~5198272
> *nice....so when u gonna come pick me up and take me for a ride??????
> *


HMmmmm....When you got gummies....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 04:19 PM~5198291
> *HMmmmm....When you got gummies....
> *



oh dont worry ill have them....besides ur suppose to give me candy remember...


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh yeah huh??? Hmmm.... Well..i ate all my gummies... except for the green and yellow ones those are yucky... but I got lolly pops!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 05:18 PM~5198276
> *Well for starters make it smell better...I'm not lieing when I say it smells like an old lady... You can even ask my Tia. But yeah.... I am trying to figure out how to go lowrider on a car like this....any ideas???
> *


cant go wrong with hydros or bagz depends on your style throw some 18 inch spokes unless you want 14's (watch for tranny problems) "eventually"


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I need a job..... BAD!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 04:22 PM~5198309
> *Oh yeah huh??? Hmmm.... Well..i ate all my gummies... except for the green and yellow ones those are yucky... but I got lolly pops!
> *



ok that sounds good....illeat the green and yellow ones if u dont like them..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 04:23 PM~5198322
> *I need a job..... BAD!
> *



awww poor baby....yea its tough finding one. shoot i have one and i dont even want it. i need to find something else.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 7 2006, 04:28 PM~5198360
> *awww poor baby....yea its tough finding one.  shoot i have one and i dont even want it. i need to find something else.
> *


Well...In that case.... I'll bring a big bag!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 7 2006, 04:28 PM~5198360
> *awww poor baby....yea its tough finding one.  shoot i have one and i dont even want it. i need to find something else.
> *


I could see you being a stripper!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOO


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 04:30 PM~5198385
> *I could see you being a stripper!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOO
> *



ummmm nah thats ok....


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, just in case, I know someone who's getting married, and I'm sure they'd like a bacchelaerette party, with someone like you there providing entertainment!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 04:36 PM~5198443
> *Well, just in case, I know someone who's getting married, and I'm sure they'd like a bacchelaerette party, with someone like you there providing entertainment!
> *



oh really.....lol ur funny sweetie, i needed a good laugh thank u.....lol


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

LOL! Welll.....I am gonna quit posting before I take up to many pages...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

nice ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 7 2006, 04:18 PM~5198276
> *Well for starters make it smell better...I'm not lieing when I say it smells like an old lady... You can even ask my Tia. But yeah.... I am trying to figure out how to go lowrider on a car like this....any ideas???
> *


WATCH THE MOVIE "BABY BOY" :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up zar


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up john


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 7 2006, 09:18 PM~5200120
> *what's up john
> *


what it dew


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Aye, I need a little beater to get around in. Soooo if anyone knows of a car under 1000 w/ A/C holla at me.. holla holla.. holla holla holla.. 

PM me or something..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 7 2006, 10:16 PM~5200111
> *what's up zar
> *


WZUP HOMIE, WHAT YOU UPTO?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP SLIMMMMMMMMMMMMMM !!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

who all is headed to krome dome if you aint already there??


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

ZAR and JOHN - My homegirl said HI. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

man i need some homegirls like that!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

que pasa everybody


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

More pics from last night.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 8 2006, 11:11 AM~5202143
> *ZAR and JOHN - My homegirl said HI.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNN, THATS A BAD ASS SHIRT.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn talk about drop top weather, dena u know what i mean??? i know brian does.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 8 2006, 11:59 AM~5202311
> *More pics from last night.
> 
> 
> ...


to many tattoos.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

money bags where u at???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 8 2006, 12:53 PM~5202806
> *money bags where u at???
> *


u talkin to yourself

hey dena, my converty was dirty so i cleaned....what about you did u clean your rag :ugh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2006, 03:27 PM~5203329
> *u talkin to yourself
> 
> hey dena, my converty was dirty so i cleaned....what about you did u clean your rag  :ugh:
> *


damn lonestar :0 badass


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2006, 01:17 PM~5202366
> *damn talk about drop top weather, dena u know what i mean??? i know brian does.
> *


took my car out for a few hours 2day


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 8 2006, 12:11 PM~5202143
> *ZAR and JOHN - My homegirl said HI.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


was up with your eyes Juanito?? :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

ok.. whats going down tomorrow? (Sunday?) imma be in town for a few days.. handlin some biznas..


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

sup


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Apr 8 2006, 08:37 PM~5204382
> *sup
> *


SUP BRO. THIS IS MY BROTHER FROM PLANO YALL SHOW HIM SUM LUV :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Apr 8 2006, 09:37 PM~5204382
> *sup
> *


what up mayne  welcome to Lame it low :biggrin:


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

sup


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2006, 09:55 PM~5204849
> *what up mayne  welcome to Lame it low :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Apr 8 2006, 09:37 PM~5204382
> *sup
> *


:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2006, 05:27 PM~5203329
> *u talkin to yourself
> 
> hey dena, my converty was dirty so i cleaned....what about you did u clean your rag  :ugh:
> *


 :scrutinize: You don't want me to get a rag Kenneth ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 8 2006, 12:11 PM~5202143
> *ZAR and JOHN - My homegirl said HI.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where did you go out to?


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

YEA


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Krome Dome Appreciation Day BBQ Event pics added to HLC website....aiight I am off to bed! :biggrin: 

Houston Lowrider Council Website


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

aiiiight people lets go to Bryan!! :biggrin:


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Apr 8 2006, 07:37 PM~5204382
> *sup
> *


Whats up Nix Bro Welcome


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 8 2006, 11:29 PM~5205646
> *where did you go out to?
> *


Perfect Rack


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 8 2006, 11:11 AM~5202143
> *ZAR and JOHN - My homegirl said HI.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice i remember that tattoo :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2006, 07:00 PM~5204191
> *took my car out for a few hours 2day
> *


more ragedy ass weather, right dena??? can you even enjoy your low on this nice day???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2006, 02:20 PM~5207751
> *more ragedy ass weather, right dena??? can you even enjoy your low on this nice day???
> *


Just got back from looking at houses  I think I found one I liked.... It has a 6 car driveway 2 1/2 car garage :cheesy: Its right off Memorial, this neighborhood aint ready for a gang of lolows when I host my 1st Individuals meeting :biggrin: You coming Kenny? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2006, 12:28 PM~5207786
> *
> Just got back from looking at houses  I think I found one I liked.... It has a 6 car driveway 2 1/2 car garage :cheesy:  Its right off Memorial, this neighborhood  aint ready for a gang of lolows when I host my 1st Individuals meeting :biggrin: You coming Kenny? :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2006, 02:30 PM~5207796
> *:uh:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEOPLES


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 9 2006, 02:20 PM~5207751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics of Royal Touch Picnic?

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 9 2006, 07:35 PM~5209458
> *pics of Royal Touch Picnic?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Patience my brother :biggrin:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

thank you to everyone who came out to our pinic today.it is guys like your self that help make all this possible it really means alot. i hope yall made it home ok.sorry the egg hunt wanst bigger.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 9 2006, 08:38 PM~5209875
> *thank you to everyone who came out to our pinic today.it is guys like your self that help make all this possible it really means alot. i hope yall made it home ok.sorry the egg hunt wanst bigger.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its all good homie ill see u thuesday


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

did everyone make it home ok


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 9 2006, 08:41 PM~5209885
> *did everyone make it home ok
> *


yeah it seems like it.......havnt had a chance to call anyone yet


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

that cool bro just wanted to make sure all is well those road trips are a bitch in a lolo


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Ask and u will recieve....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

KRAZY TOYZ....


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

good picture i like yalls park better


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Dat boy ROB.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

now that is a good pic


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 9 2006, 07:38 PM~5209875
> *thank you to everyone who came out to our pinic today.it is guys like your self that help make all this possible it really means alot. i hope yall made it home ok.sorry the egg hunt wanst bigger.
> *


We had good day and i safe ride home...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

My lil one had a good time..


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

that cool as long as it was fun and safe it was worth it


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 9 2006, 07:52 PM~5209996
> *that cool as long as it was fun and safe it was worth it
> *


Thanks for inviting us ,we had a good time.


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

thats cool bro thanks for comming


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THE HLC Clubs who represented today..EMPIRE,LEGIONS,FIRME,PHOENIX CREATIONZ,LOCO CREATIONS,KRAZY TOYZ,TRUE EMINECE,OLDIES and BAYOU CITY..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

actually I kinda like the covered area at the Bryan park myself. It really helped keep me from getting all crispy. I added pics to the HLC website. The videos will take a little longer. Gotta resize them  Thanks for having us out, the music and food was great!! :biggrin: 


Houston Lowrider Council
New Pics and Events added...

If anyone wants one of the pics from there for themselves, email me at [email protected] so I can send you the full size versions for your collection.


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

dont forget the pitbull puppy who got a new home


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2006, 08:56 PM~5210035
> *THE HLC Clubs who represented today..EMPIRE,LEGIONS,FIRME,PHOENIX CREATIONZ,LOCO CREATIONS,KRAZY TOYZ,TRUE EMINECE,OLDIES and BAYOU CITY..
> *



Whos the hillbilly?!? HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ROYAL TOUCH Members


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Fidal rom LEGIONS...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=531384]
[attachmentid=531390]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

nice......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2006, 09:04 PM~5210128
> *[attachmentid=531384]
> [attachmentid=531390]
> *


DamN!! JOHN trying to see who posts bigger pics or what :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2006, 09:05 PM~5210135
> *nice......
> *


Yeah the owner of that truck also owns that Conti I love! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2006, 08:05 PM~5210137
> *DamN!! JOHN  trying to see who posts bigger pics or what  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=531395]
[attachmentid=531397]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

DAMN was that a Dakota I seen?!? :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2006, 09:05 PM~5210137
> *DamN!! JOHN  trying to see who posts bigger pics or what  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homies don't forget tomorrow is a day without a Mexican.. If possible stay home and don't buy anything.. Show these extreme right wing Politicians we ain't standing for this anymore... Next they'll be making all us hispanics carry ID cards... :0 :angry: 

Donwtown Dallas over 400,000 hente
[attachmentid=531410]

[attachmentid=531411]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

A EMPIRE FLEETWOOD coming to a carshow near you... :0


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sup big john


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this is for provok... i see u gas hopping towards the end...
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=625025997&n=2


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2006, 08:32 PM~5210358
> *A EMPIRE FLEETWOOD coming to a carshow near you... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2006, 12:38 AM~5211209
> *this is for provok... i see u gas hopping towards the end...
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=625025997&n=2
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 9 2006, 10:11 PM~5210197
> *Homies don't forget tomorrow is a day without a Mexican.. If possible stay home and don't buy anything.. Show these extreme right wing Politicians we ain't standing for this anymore... Next they'll be making all us hispanics carry ID cards... :0  :angry:
> 
> Donwtown Dallas over 400,000 hente
> ...




I dont think it was just EXTREME right wing politicians bro, think about it. The law was not anti-immigrant it was against undocumented persons.
Isnt it a law that everyone must carry ID cards now? 
As long as everyone stays grounded on the issues and reality Im cool with it. Emotional pleas and scare tactics only exacerbate things.

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said exacerbate


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 08:30 AM~5212291
> *boy said exacerbate
> *



That one was for you...
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2006, 07:33 AM~5212306
> *
> *



are you feeding that dog ice cream?????

btw-it was nice meeting you, good job on the turn tables, enjoyed it!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Hex - those pics came out tight, the angles make them look bad ass...

also just fyi - to everyone that came out yesterday, we did make it on the 10 o'clock news.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2006, 08:58 AM~5212359
> *are you feeding that dog ice cream?????
> 
> btw-it was nice meeting you, good job on the turn tables, enjoyed it!
> *


Yep, wanted to make sure it was safe to eat. If he croaked, i'd chunk it  

no problem.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

This is from Mike:

Yesterday was a big success for our club. We appreciate the HLC clubs showing so much support and respect. Hope you guys had fun, hope your families had fun, can't wait to do it again next year. 

Thanks for posting the pics on the HLC website, can't believe there were so many kids for the Easter egg hunt. Thank ya'll for coming out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2006, 02:14 PM~5191177
> *CONDOMS? CMON HNY BRN EYES, LETS GO
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

nice pics.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

from Mike:

also we gotta thank all the other car clubs for coming by....estrella (waco), united rollers(temple), and latin style (temple), la compania (local) ....even the haters rolled through.....or at least "tried" to


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2006, 07:05 AM~5212377
> *Yep, wanted to make sure it was safe to eat.  If he croaked, i'd chunk it
> 
> no problem.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Everyone ready for this weekend???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 10 2006, 09:01 AM~5212609
> *Everyone ready for this weekend???
> *


another busy weekend....work on Friday, Niece's bday party saturday and Latin Cartel Easter Bash Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2006, 10:02 AM~5212616
> *another busy weekend....work on Friday, Niece's bday party saturday and Latin Cartel Easter Bash Sunday. :biggrin:
> *


Every Easter is! :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

hey dualhex where are the pictures from Krome Dome this past Saturday?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2006, 08:02 AM~5212616
> *another busy weekend....work on Friday, Niece's bday party saturday and Latin Cartel Easter Bash Sunday. :biggrin:
> *


U BRINING OUT YOUR LOW FOR THE CARTEL EVENT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT YOU DENA ARE YOU BRINGING OUT YOUR LOW, OR IS IT GONNA BE A NO-RIDER EVENT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 09:36 AM~5212752
> *U BRINING OUT YOUR LOW FOR THE CARTEL EVENT
> *


Now come on kenny you know the answer to that.  
Hasta la pregunta es necia. Just in case, loosely translated, that means its a stupid question. Right now my starting point is here. But I do have my eye on a little something.

I gotta meet people and learn quite a bit before attempting to change from non rider to rider. Maybe you can help.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2006, 08:43 AM~5212780
> *Now come on kenny you know the answer to that.
> Hasta la pregunta es necia.  Just in case, loosely translated, that means its a stupid question.  Right now my starting point is here.  But I do have my eye on a little something.
> 
> ...


HELP WITH WHAT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Judith_@Apr 10 2006, 09:34 AM~5212743
> *hey dualhex where are the pictures from Krome Dome this past Saturday?
> *


HLC Website


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 10:39 AM~5212765
> *WHAT ABOUT YOU DENA ARE YOU BRINGING OUT YOUR LOW, OR IS IT GONNA BE A NO-RIDER EVENT
> *


No, I got more important things to do


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2006, 10:43 AM~5212780
> *Now come on kenny you know the answer to that.
> Hasta la pregunta es necia.  Just in case, loosely translated, that means its a stupid question.  Right now my starting point is here.  But I do have my eye on a little something.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 09:45 AM~5212798
> *HELP WITH WHAT
> *


Well I always appreciate constructive criticism, and I KNOW you are prepared to give that...but recommendations perhaps. Suggestions, I am not balling, but it is not for a lack of interest that I dont have a ride, its more about funds. Should I start doing my daily truck up or get a 2nd vehicle on the side?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2006, 10:50 AM~5212832
> *Well I always appreciate constructive criticism, and I KNOW you are prepared to give that...but recommendations perhaps. Suggestions, I am not balling, but it is not for a lack of interest that I dont have a ride, its more about funds.  Should I start doing my daily truck up or get a 2nd vehicle on the side?
> *



2nd vehicle...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2006, 06:33 AM~5212306
> *
> *


LATINS FEEDING THE DOG..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 10 2006, 08:53 AM~5212845
> *:ugh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: 




































































:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

2ND VEHICLE... DAILY DRIVER LOW LOW SUCK.. DONT WANNA TAKE A RISK OF PUTTIN ALOT OF MONEY INTO SOMETHING U DRIVE EVERYDAY AND TAKE A CHANCE OF FUCKING IT UP....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2006, 08:50 AM~5212832
> *Well I always appreciate constructive criticism, and I KNOW you are prepared to give that...but recommendations perhaps. Suggestions, I am not balling, but it is not for a lack of interest that I dont have a ride, its more about funds.  Should I start doing my daily truck up or get a 2nd vehicle on the side?
> *


YOU COULD ALWAYS BUILD MODEL CARS OR A BIKE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 10:01 AM~5212887
> *YOU COULD ALWAYS BUILD MODEL CARS OR A BIKE
> *


Good idea, did the models as a kid already though. Maybe a bike.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 10 2006, 08:45 AM~5212802
> *No, I got more important things to do
> *


YEA RIGHT STOP MAKING EXCUSES SUCKA JUST SAY IT, YOUR CAR WONT BE READY. IT WILL NEVER BE READY YOU WILL BE NO-RIDER STATUS FOREVER. IMA START CALLING YOU NO-LOW


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 10 2006, 10:47 AM~5212816
> *:0
> *


sup blok, how's the truck?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2006, 09:05 AM~5212898
> *Good idea, did the models as a kid already though.  Maybe a bike.
> *


NAW DO A CAR.. BIKES ARE MY PASSION.. BUT ITS TIME TO DO A CAR....I BEEN DOIN SHOW STOPPERS FOR A MOMENT...TIME FOR A UPGRADE


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 11:01 AM~5212887
> *YOU COULD ALWAYS BUILD MODEL CARS OR A BIKE
> *


i still fuck with bikes
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























































































:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2006, 11:00 AM~5212884
> *2ND VEHICLE... DAILY DRIVER LOW LOW SUCK.. DONT WANNA TAKE A RISK OF PUTTIN ALOT OF MONEY INTO SOMETHING U DRIVE EVERYDAY AND TAKE A CHANCE OF FUCKING IT UP....
> *



OR GETTING IT STOLEN... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 10 2006, 09:15 AM~5212952
> *OR GETTING IT STOLEN...  :angry:
> *


dats true....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 11:05 AM~5212902
> *YEA RIGHT STOP MAKING EXCUSES SUCKA JUST SAY IT, YOUR CAR WONT BE READY. IT WILL NEVER BE READY YOU WILL BE NO-RIDER STATUS FOREVER. IMA START CALLING YOU NO-LOW
> *


I TOLD YOU I GOT MORE IMPORTANT THINGS TO DO BITCH ... EVEN IF MY CAR IS READY - I AIN'T GOING ... SO QUIT ACTIN' LIKE A LITTLE HOE ... IMA START CALLING YOU HOE-LOW :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.... how low can you go.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (*7 Guests *and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Dualhex02, EX214GIRL, BackBump61, houtex64


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2006, 09:05 AM~5212898
> *Good idea, did the models as a kid already though.  Maybe a bike.
> *


or dont pay no mind to haters.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2006, 10:47 AM~5213133
> *or dont pay no mind to haters.....
> *


its not hate, i hope it was an honest suggestion which I asked for.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2006, 09:52 AM~5213164
> *its not hate, i hope it was an honest suggestion which I asked for.
> *


 :uh: ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

wut'z up 4 tonite?

PERFECT RACK 4 me. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup folx see you guys sunday swang whatcha brang


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2006, 12:14 PM~5213291
> *wut'z up 4 tonite?
> 
> PERFECT RACK 4 me.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: and he don't stop ..... and he don't quit! :roflmao: :biggrin: I'll see you tomorrow fool :thumbsup:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2006, 12:16 PM~5213303
> *sup folx see you guys sunday swang whatcha brang
> *


what up slim, i see your adding some hp :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 10 2006, 11:19 AM~5213318
> *:roflmao: and he don't stop ..... and he don't quit! :roflmao: :biggrin: I'll see you tomorrow fool :thumbsup:
> *


Gotta work. I'm gonna try and switch with someone though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 10 2006, 09:17 AM~5212967
> *I TOLD YOU I GOT MORE IMPORTANT THINGS TO DO BITCH ... EVEN IF MY CAR IS READY - I AIN'T GOING ... SO QUIT ACTIN' LIKE A LITTLE HOE ... IMA START CALLING YOU HOE-LOW :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2006, 09:47 AM~5213133
> *or dont pay no mind to haters.....
> *


BIG BROTHER GOOFY TO THE RESCUE LIKE LAST TIME?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So who didnt go to work today in support of the "walk-outs"?
I dont agree with them, but I wore my Mexico jersey to show my support for their cause. :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

I DIDNT GO TO WORK :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 10 2006, 01:29 PM~5213661
> *So who didnt go to work today in support of the "walk-outs"?
> I dont agree with them, but I wore my Mexico jersey to show my support for their cause.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm taking Friday off to show my support for La Raza.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2006, 01:38 PM~5213697
> *I'm taking Friday off to show my support for La Raza.
> *



Im thinking on taking thursday and friday off... just for the hell of it...


:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i can take no days off.. i dont work..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 10:45 AM~5213465
> *BIG BROTHER GOOFY TO THE RESCUE LIKE LAST TIME?
> *


  












































:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY BRIAN SINCE ALOT OF MEXICANS TOOK OFF TODAY DID U FINALLY HAVE TO CRAWL YOUR ASS OUT THE TRUCK AND WORK THE HOT MOPS SINCE YOU WERE SHORT HANDED WITH THE CREW??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 01:45 PM~5213738
> *HEY BRIAN SINCE ALOT OF MEXICANS TOOK OFF TODAY DID U FINALLY HAVE TO CRAWL YOUR ASS OUT THE TRUCK AND WORK THE HOT MOPS SINCE YOU WERE SHORT HANDED WITH THE CREW??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

COULD HAVE SWORE I SEEN HIS ASS ON 5TH STREET THIS MORNING LOOKING FOR HELP FOR TODAY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn it looks good out today sumonw loan me their droptop so I can ride


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2006, 09:32 PM~5210358
> *A EMPIRE FLEETWOOD coming to a carshow near you... :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 10 2006, 02:22 PM~5214355
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuts going down this weekend.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2006, 02:31 PM~5214445
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2006, 01:31 PM~5214445
> *:uh:
> *


dont hate..grand queen...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2006, 10:01 AM~5212887
> *YOU COULD ALWAYS BUILD MODEL CARS OR A BIKE
> *


 :roflmao: 

youre such a ass! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

LONESTAR READY TO BRING OUT THAT RAG ON SUNDAY??? :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 10 2006, 05:48 PM~5215435
> *LONESTAR READY TO BRING OUT THAT RAG ON SUNDAY??? :biggrin:
> *



I heard Ken is joining Enron CC...Ken Lay is his buddy.

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2006, 08:32 PM~5210358
> *A EMPIRE FLEETWOOD coming to a carshow near you... :0
> *


green's for the money...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup rob mayne


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

whats up john


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 10 2006, 05:25 PM~5215609
> *whats up john
> *


u ready?


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

why aint you mowning my yard balla


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 10 2006, 05:26 PM~5215618
> *why aint you mowning my yard balla
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah I hope Mike can get off for it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 10 2006, 05:26 PM~5215618
> *why aint you mowning my yard balla
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2006, 03:18 PM~5214817
> *dont hate..grand queen...
> *


EXCUSE ME YOUR FAGESTY, I MEAN MAJESTY


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2006, 05:43 PM~5215639
> *EXCUSE ME YOUR FAGESTY, I MEAN MAJESTY
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good picnic homies, we really enjoyed we had a good time, ROYAL TOUCH PUTTING IT DOWN!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 10 2006, 07:38 PM~5216209
> *
> *


whats wrong?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT UP


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2006, 04:43 PM~5215639
> *EXCUSE ME YOUR FAGESTY, I MEAN MAJESTY
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> So who didnt go to work today in support of the "walk-outs"?
> I dont agree with them, but I wore my Mexico jersey to show my support for their cause. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> sounds like you should change your last name from VERELA to Smith.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I know this is the wrong topic but im trying to sell these locally. 2-15 inch memphis subwoofers model pr154d in a ported box. pm me a offer best offer takes them


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

CUANTO 4 THE MEMPHIS SPEAKERS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> > So who didnt go to work today in support of the "walk-outs"?
> > I dont agree with them, but I wore my Mexico jersey to show my support for their cause. :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 11 2006, 07:13 AM~5218320
> *So we should all be monolithic (for lonestar) in our mentallity and ideas about everything... we should all follow whoever makes noise like sheep?
> 
> You know what offends me more is when all these "leaders" of the community get in front of a camera and read off the same old list of what immigrants do in this country, clean restrooms, clean hotel rooms, mow lawns, they are great maids and nannies, pick fruit etc. Do any of you in here do that? Im not saying we dont do that but in my experience in the work place we do everything and anything out there... Small business owners, Managers & Supervisors of any industry and occupation, engineering, medical, corporate executives, etc. I guess some just put a little more effort into it!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 07:42 AM~5218376
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ill paraphrase it for ya...

" :guns: :around: "


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 11 2006, 07:46 AM~5218384
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ill paraphrase it for ya...
> ...


Violence is not good for la raza carnalito.


 
dj


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 07:50 AM~5218389
> *Violence is not good for la raza carnalito.
> 
> dj
> *



how about e-violence? Cause you know Im a hard core e-thug!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Feb 6 2006, 01:43 AM~2688438
> *Sabes que all you gente know I was torcido for quite some time,,,, I met some firme raza while I was there as well as some cool as gueros and even some ******,,, We all got along because we had no choice and alot of tiempo to get to know each other,,,,,, I tell you this much every vato there couldnt wait for them magazines con los ranflas, especialmente Spokes N Juice,,, It was firme talking to la gente I would not speak to en las calles,,,,, ay que tener respecto para todo los humanos,,,,,, since I have been back, and seen all the hate.  I don't even bother anymore,,,,,,,I thought about this site many times while I was gone but its not the same since Ellie got all E-Thug and he refunded my subscription,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> cc
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 07:56 AM~5218394
> *
> *



I had not even seen that one before... since you edited it...

I told you, better recognize the e-thugness... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 11 2006, 08:03 AM~5218405
> *I had not even seen that one before...  since you edited it...
> 
> I told you, better recognize the e-thugness... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 










:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Whle there are people willing to do "those" jobs and for so little money, the undocumented latino will be taken advantage of all in pursuit of a "better life". Also should money earned in this country be spent in this country or sent all out to other countries and spent? If no one does the unwanted jobs then companies will have to pay more, but that in turns raises cost to co who isnt going to take a cut of profit and price goes up for consumer. Its a catch 22. :uh:

my 2 cents.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Here's my two cents.


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 07:24 AM~5218448
> *Here's my two cents.
> *



Are you a Drafter?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Apr 11 2006, 08:26 AM~5218452
> *Are you a Drafter?
> *


Structural designer


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 08:27 AM~5218453
> *Structural designer
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 11 2006, 08:28 AM~5218458
> *:uh:
> *


Don't hate since I haven't given you a copy of ACAD so that you can be my drafter.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 08:34 AM~5218475
> *Don't hate since I haven't given you a copy of ACAD so that you can be my drafter.
> *




wheres my copy at foo...
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 11 2006, 08:41 AM~5218502
> *wheres my copy at foo...
> :biggrin:
> *


I'll call him up.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 11 2006, 07:41 AM~5218502
> *wheres my copy at foo...
> :biggrin:
> *


hmm I like 3D Studio Max...but its been a long time since I used that....I used it to export files I could use in Swift3D to put real rendered 3D graphics into flash. Except i fyou wanted it to go through animations, you hade to basically create them all as movies and import into flash....alot of planning ahead. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2006, 08:50 AM~5218534
> *hmm I like 3D Studio Max...but its been a long time since I used that....I used it to export files I could use in Swift3D to put real rendered 3D graphics into flash.  Except i fyou wanted it to go through animations, you hade to basically create them all as movies and import into flash....alot of planning ahead. :biggrin:
> *


???????? Hey don't forget, need your services for Apr. 22.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 07:53 AM~5218542
> *????????  Hey don't forget, need your services for Apr. 22.
> *


I havent....got you down in my scheduler....in LaPorte right :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2006, 08:54 AM~5218548
> *I havent....got you down in my scheduler....in LaPorte right  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 07:55 AM~5218553
> *
> *


Is this an indoor or outdoor event?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2006, 09:31 AM~5218673
> *Is this an indoor or outdoor event?
> *


Indoor. from 7pm to midnight


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 08:44 AM~5218733
> *Indoor.  from 7pm to midnight
> *


I accept all forms of booze and strippers as payment :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2006, 09:56 AM~5218787
> *I accept all forms of booze and strippers as payment :biggrin:
> *


Sorry man, no booze and strippers.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 09:05 AM~5218823
> *Sorry man, no booze and strippers.
> *


hijole...its all good carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2006, 10:13 AM~5218856
> *hijole...its all good carnal.    :biggrin:
> *


Sure there will be a bbq the next day also. See you there if not busy


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 09:15 AM~5218864
> *Sure there will be a bbq the next day also.  See you there if not busy
> *


el next dia es el HLC meeting que no?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

What up people... still in town on the car search.. holla.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 11 2006, 06:13 AM~5218320
> *So we should all be monolithic (for lonestar) in our mentallity and ideas about everything... we should all follow whoever makes noise like sheep?
> 
> You know what offends me more is when all these "leaders" of the community get in front of a camera and read off the same old list of what immigrants do in this country, clean restrooms, clean hotel rooms, mow lawns, they are great maids and nannies, pick fruit etc. Do any of you in here do that? Im not saying we dont do that but in my experience in the work place we do everything and anything out there... Small business owners, Managers & Supervisors of any industry and occupation, engineering, medical, corporate executives, etc. I guess some just put a little more effort into it!
> ...



I actually see both sides of this argument...especially the remarks you made previously about how your family did it the "legal" way to get over here...I guess this wouldn't be an issue if more immigrants did it this way but on the other hand I remember my dad going to Mexico and bringing people-women and children-w/our birth certificates (ours and my mom's) these were people that already had family here just couldn't get away across, I can't say too much about it b/c I was so young and didn't "really" know what was going on....the only opinion I have on the subject is why now? b/c of the whole terrorist thing? I think the whole 50 mile wall on the border and felony charges for hiring an illegal immigrant is too extreme....they should just focus more on enforcing the laws that are already in place.....again just my opinion.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wassup Juanito?!? Mayne I left my microdrive at home, but I have my CF Cards....I could have sworn I had 3 though....I only have 2 now. :0 :angry: 
Charging my stuff here at work.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey John, did you enjoy our picnic? Sorry the food was cold by the time you guys got there....but then again that would be your fault....partying late is no excuse to miss (be late) to a barbecue


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2006, 09:45 AM~5219045
> *hey John, did you enjoy our picnic?  Sorry the food was cold by the time you guys got there....but then again that would be your fault....partying late is no excuse to miss (be late) to a barbecue
> *


YEah especially with advance notice and committment. John you are breaking your committments :twak: :nono: 

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Hex, hope you enjoyed our picnic also, even though we didn't formally meet, i recognized you from your pics....and of course the only one there w/a bad ass expensive looking camera kinda gave you away also


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2006, 09:47 AM~5219061
> *Hey Hex, hope you enjoyed our picnic also, even though we didn't formally meet, i recognized you from your pics....and of course the only one there w/a bad ass expensive looking camera kinda gave you away also
> *


oops double post


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2006, 09:47 AM~5219061
> *Hey Hex, hope you enjoyed our picnic also, even though we didn't formally meet, i recognized you from your pics....and of course the only one there w/a bad ass expensive looking camera kinda gave you away also
> *


Thanks, yeah it was great....I love the covered area alot. Yeah the camera only looks expensive...well it was $1000 when i bought it, I think its like $799-899 now cause they have a newer 10MP version. :angry: Damn and I thought I was incognito with the Rockabilly cowboy hat and sunglasses. Yeah I didnt get to meet alot of new people that day  I dont know why :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2006, 09:50 AM~5219097
> *Thanks, yeah it was great....I love the covered area alot.  Yeah the camera only looks expensive...well it was $1000 when i bought it, I think its like $799-899 now cause they have a newer 10MP version. :angry: Damn and I thought I was incognito with the Rockabilly cowboy hat and sunglasses.  Yeah I didnt get to meet alot of new people that day    I dont know why :uh:
> *



cowboy hats are pretty popular 'round these parts....just happened to leave mine home that day....  









j/k never did the cowboy hat thing.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2006, 09:54 AM~5219139
> *cowboy hats are pretty popular 'round these parts....just happened to leave mine home that day....
> j/k never did the cowboy hat thing.... :biggrin:
> *


i think I saw like 1 or 2 others, :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WHO needs to br Rescued????? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2006, 11:11 AM~5219650
> *WHO needs to br Rescued????? :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 08:34 AM~5218475
> *Don't hate since I haven't given you a copy of ACAD so that you can be my drafter.
> *


my homie was run the acad on his comp the other day that shit don't look that hard its just sitting there listening to that guy talk that's the hard part he sound like the guy from the clear eyes comercial


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2006, 10:11 AM~5219650
> *WHO needs to br Rescued????? :biggrin:
> *


ohhhh your majesty.. plese save me form the hidious L7 monster


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WOW IM SO BORED HERE AT WORK.......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 10:20 AM~5219714
> *ohhhh your majesty.. plese save me form the hidious L7 monster
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "the squarey monster"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :banghead: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2006, 10:21 AM~5219730
> *WOW IM SO BORED HERE AT WORK.......
> *


BULLSHIT.. YO ASS IS SITTING AT HOME FOO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 10:26 AM~5219763
> *BULLSHIT.. YO ASS IS SITTING AT HOME FOO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..im bored!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2006, 11:21 AM~5219730
> *WOW IM SO BORED HERE AT WORK.......
> *


    Did you say work??!?! When did that unfortunate accident happen? hahaah


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 11:26 AM~5219763
> *BULLSHIT.. YO ASS IS SITTING AT HOME FOO
> *


wow wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2006, 10:27 AM~5219773
> *     Did you say work??!?!  When did that unfortunate accident happen? hahaah
> *


lol............ :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 11 2006, 11:26 AM~5219763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*"SAVE YO BREAD...NOT THESE BROADS!!!"*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2006, 12:31 PM~5219799
> *"SAVE YO BREAD...NOT THESE BROADS!!!"
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2006, 11:31 AM~5219799
> *"SAVE YO BREAD...NOT THESE BROADS!!!"
> *


Broads or boards? Whut you talkn bout?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2006, 10:30 AM~5219789
> *not as of today...
> i know the feeling
> dude i told u yesterday
> ...


damn.. talk about a multi post ... wow


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 11:48 AM~5219854
> *damn.. talk about a multi post ... wow
> *


yeah we were flying at him from all sides. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Apr 10 2006, 09:29 PM~5217078
> *CUANTO 4 THE MEMPHIS SPEAKERS
> *


140 and there are yours


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

YES I GOT YOUR MESSAGE WAS THE LOW YOU CAN GO ON THE SPEAKERS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 11 2006, 11:48 AM~5219854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damm i know one from right one from left :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2006, 10:48 AM~5219857
> *yeah we were flying at him from all sides. :biggrin:
> *


all i gotta do now is da chocolate bunny and its a knock out.... ding ding ding



























wow wow wow :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: 130 THEY ARE SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sold


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

pm me your info and ill get with u to make the deal


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup B :wave:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 11 2006, 01:01 PM~5219942
> *sup B :wave:
> *


wassup Enron...I mean Houston?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 11 2006, 01:05 PM~5219963
> *wassup Enron...I mean Houston?
> *


:wave: not much ... just working ... trying not to commit any white collar crimes :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

SUP EX.  SUP H-TOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2006, 01:36 PM~5220125
> *SUP EX.    SUP H-TOWN
> *


hey, what happened to the cellio pimp?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2006, 12:21 PM~5219730
> *WOW IM SO BORED HERE AT WORK.......
> *


u got a job?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 11 2006, 01:53 PM~5220227
> *u got a job?
> *



What?!! John is working? Oh sorry, he said he had a job, that doesnt mean he is working... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 11 2006, 11:53 AM~5220227
> *u got a job?
> *


you forgot to.... :barf: 






































wow wow


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 11 2006, 12:53 PM~5220227
> *u got a job?
> *


yeah i decided my vacation was over lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2006, 01:36 PM~5220125
> *SUP EX.    SUP H-TOWN
> *


:cheesy: Que Paso Primo! :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 11 2006, 12:56 PM~5220241
> *What?!! John is working?  Oh sorry, he said he had a job, that doesnt mean he is working...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


exactly........ :biggrin: im working and usee what im doing lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin: wut it do htown


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

its just a boring Tuesday


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 12:39 PM~5220144
> *hey, what happened to the cellio pimp?
> *


 :biggrin: THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DONT PAY YOUR BILLS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2006, 04:29 PM~5221172
> *:biggrin:  THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU DONT PAY YOUR BILLS.
> *


You are missing out on some good pics.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 03:44 PM~5221237
> *You are missing out on some good pics.
> *


EMAIL A MIGGA.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2006, 04:49 PM~5221272
> *EMAIL A MIGGA.
> *


you sure? lol


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5221276
> *you sure?  lol
> *


WAIT A MINUTE. ..........IF THEY ARE OF GOODTIMERS VIEJA OR ANYTHING THAT HAS TO DO WITH THE ALPHABET OR SUPER HEROES..........I THINK ILL PASS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2006, 04:55 PM~5221311
> *WAIT A MINUTE. ..........IF THEY ARE OF GOODTIMERS VIEJA OR ANYTHING THAT HAS TO DO WITH THE ALPHABET OR SUPER HEROES..........I THINK ILL PASS.
> *


I couldn't have a job like this :dunno:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

.........I COULDNT EITHER, I'D KEEP TRYING TO PULL SOME SLICK SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 11 2006, 03:14 PM~5221475
> * .........I COULDNT EITHER, I'D KEEP TRYING TO PULL SOME SLICK SHIT.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 11 2006, 05:13 AM~5218320
> *So we should all be monolithic (for lonestar) in our mentallity and ideas about everything... we should all follow whoever makes noise like sheep?
> 
> You know what offends me more is when all these "leaders" of the community get in front of a camera and read off the same old list of what immigrants do in this country, clean restrooms, clean hotel rooms, mow lawns, they are great maids and nannies, pick fruit etc. Do any of you in here do that? Im not saying we dont do that but in my experience in the work place we do everything and anything out there... Small business owners, Managers & Supervisors of any industry and occupation, engineering, medical, corporate executives, etc. I guess some just put a little more effort into it!
> ...


Very TRUE!!!!


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 11 2006, 12:01 PM~5219942
> *sup G :wave:
> *


I got that plaque for you already.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Apr 11 2006, 07:16 PM~5222195
> *I got that plaque for you already.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 11 2006, 06:17 PM~5222208
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


Let it be known.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Apr 11 2006, 06:19 PM~5222218
> *Let it be known.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

if any needs a v6 motor and tranny from a cutlass,got one for sale or trade....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 11 2006, 07:18 PM~5223093
> *if any needs a v6 motor and tranny from a cutlass,got one for sale or trade....
> *


ill take it


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2006, 07:37 PM~5223256
> *ill take it
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 11 2006, 07:38 PM~5223264
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just a test
[attachmentid=534328]


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

looks bad ass.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so what happened to richmond


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 11 2006, 09:01 PM~5223712
> *looks bad ass.
> *


naw im testing out some picture resizing tools...
but thanks


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 09:56 PM~5223667
> *just a test
> [attachmentid=534328]
> *


IT LOOKS ALRIGHT IF YOU LIKE THAT KINDA SHIT.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 10:06 PM~5223754
> *naw im testing out some picture resizing tools...
> but thanks
> *


THIS HOBO I SEEN UNDER THE BRIDGE EARLIER LOOKS FAMILIER
[attachmentid=534419]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2006, 10:42 PM~5224204
> *THIS HOBO I SEEN UNDER THE BRIDGE EARLIER LOOKS FAMILIER
> [attachmentid=534419]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol fucker.. ur bored huh


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 11:43 PM~5224207
> *lol fucker.. ur bored huh
> *


HELL YEA :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

breaking news!!!!
local fisherman catches a big one....

[attachmentid=534421]


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2006, 11:45 PM~5224217
> *breaking news!!!!
> local fisherman catches a big one....
> 
> ...


YEAH I COUGHT A BIG ONE ,YOU WANNA SUCK THE HEAD? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

happy birthday.....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=17821


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2006, 10:49 PM~5224225
> *YEAH I COUGHT A BIG ONE ,YOU WANNA SUCK THE HEAD? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ill leave dat to one of my hoes....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2006, 11:49 PM~5224225
> *YEAH I COUGHT A BIG ONE ,YOU WANNA SUCK THE HEAD? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i can tell ya bored


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 11 2006, 11:53 PM~5224237
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i can tell ya bored
> *


IS IT THAT OBVIOUS? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=534483]
:biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

NICE :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=534495]
:0


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

HELLO 

This is for Sale 2300


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

MCC


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2006, 01:33 AM~5224378
> *[attachmentid=534483]
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanx for the opportunity!
We will send u the info for the bio sometime tomorrow
I wanna see all the photo's!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 07:21 AM~5224936
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 07:39 AM~5224958
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin: 










John cant sign on to LIL while doing this type of "work"...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dual...

you know I cant pass this one up. :biggrin: 










Hey someone had to babysit "Bentley"... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 07:42 AM~5224964
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the blue tarp you buy at academy for $4.98 a sheet. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*QUESTIONS:

Is Spokes n Juice making a comeback?

Will we have to pay again for a subscription?

Will we have to wonder if the magazine will fail again and expect a refund?

Will we get a free t-shirt again for subscribing?*

WILL YOU SEND ME THE PINCHE NUDIE PICS OF THE MODELS????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 07:53 AM~5224994
> *looks like the blue tarp you buy at academy for $4.98 a sheet.  :biggrin:
> *


dont be hating, it was 5.50... get it straight... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 07:55 AM~5225000
> *QUESTIONS:
> 
> Is Spokes n Juice making a comeback?  Yes, with changes
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 06:46 AM~5224978
> *Dual...
> 
> you know I cant pass this one up.  :biggrin:
> ...


God damn that dog was worse than a baby....It sounded like one too. This one didnt bark it just cried, I almost swore I heard "Bentley" say momma!! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 08:02 AM~5225019
> *God damn that dog was worse than a baby....It sounded like one too.  This one didnt bark it just cried, I almost swore I heard "Bentley" say momma!!  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 06:59 AM~5225011
> *:biggrin:
> *


Magazine will be free! 
  :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 07:59 AM~5225011
> *:biggrin:
> *


I need another t-shirt, i accidently wore the one i got while working on my Regal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 05:53 AM~5224994
> *looks like the blue tarp you buy at academy for $4.98 a sheet.  :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 08:48 AM~5225173
> *ha
> *



:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Provok!!! Where u at crazy!?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

What about you Beto ... where you at?!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 09:42 AM~5225420
> *Hey Provok!!! Where u at crazy!?!?!  :roflmao:
> *



I like your french manicure Juan... :roflmao: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

this is for dat boy rob84! congrats on the car , i cant wait till one day i can get the chance ur getting! stay up cant wait to see it in the mag! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 10:20 AM~5225618
> *I like your french manicure Juan ...  :roflmao:  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's not his french manicure :twak: ... That's Salinasssssssssssssssssssss french manicure! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 10:25 AM~5225657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That's not his french manicure :twak: ... That's Salinasssssssssssssssssssss  french manicure! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:buttkick: 

I always knew Selina was alive!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 10:27 AM~5225673
> *:buttkick:
> 
> I always knew Selina was alive!!! :biggrin:
> *


She is!! Just check out the look on Provok's face ... he was trying to figure out if she was really Selena :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 07:29 AM~5225694
> *She is!!  Just check out the look on Provok's face ... he was trying to figure out if she was really Selena :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Apr 12 2006, 10:31 AM~5225706
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 10:29 AM~5225694
> *She is!!  Just check out the look on Provok's face ... he was trying to figure out if she was really Selena :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 
I have some ideas of what he was thinking, and trying to figure out if it was Selena was probably not one of them... :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

she does have a fat ass tho... dat ass is off da chain....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 10:20 AM~5225618
> *I like your french manicure Juan...    :roflmao:  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


g4Ng$T4, he just needs the pink tee :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 08:39 AM~5225763
> *g4Ng$T4, he just needs the pink tee  :biggrin:
> *


yup in his pink tee... what!! in his pink tee


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 10:25 AM~5225657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That's not his french manicure :twak: ... That's Salinasssssssssssssssssssss  french manicure! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


wtf? lmfao! didn't know selena could dance buck nasty as she did at the warehouse a couple weeks ago. lol


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

whos the one in the pink!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 10:41 AM~5225785
> *wtf? lmfao!  didn't know selena could dance buck nasty as she did at the warehouse a couple weeks ago.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Apr 12 2006, 10:42 AM~5225791
> *whos the one in the pink!
> *


That's Nadia ...


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Apr 12 2006, 07:42 AM~5225791
> *whos the one in the pink!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Apr 12 2006, 10:42 AM~5225791
> *whos the one in the pink!
> *


a bitch with a rude attitude.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 10:34 AM~5225727
> *:nono:
> I have some ideas of what he was thinking, and trying to figure out if it was Selena was probably not one of them...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

O? THATS KOO DONT KNOW WHO SHE IS THOUGH?


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 07:45 AM~5225819
> *a bitch with a rude attitude.
> *


LOL! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Apr 12 2006, 10:46 AM~5225837
> *LOL! :0
> *


Chickenheads don't bother me, but ones that speak like they know everything have to stand back and give me 50 feet.


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 07:47 AM~5225846
> *Chickenheads don't bother me, but ones that speak like they know everything have to stand back and give me 50 feet.
> *


YA I KNOW LOL! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Apr 12 2006, 10:53 AM~5225890
> *YA I KNOW LOL! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 09:47 AM~5225846
> *Chickenheads don't bother me, but ones that speak like they know everything have to stand back and give me 50 feet.
> *


well theres always an alternative. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 10:54 AM~5225900
> *
> *



you crazy... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 10:55 AM~5225903
> *well theres always an alternative. :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 09:54 AM~5225900
> *
> *


  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DENA, YOUR COUSIN BENZO REALLY THINK SHES FINE HUH :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 10:56 AM~5225922
> *DENA, YOUR COUSIN BENZO REALLY THINK SHES FINE HUH  :uh:
> *


SO DO YOU SO SH'UP ***** :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 08:58 AM~5225948
> *SO DO YOU SO SH'UP *****  :uh:
> *


shes not ugly. but she aint the type of broad that i would just spend money on you know what im sayin.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 11:00 AM~5225959
> *shes not ugly. but she aint the type of broad that i would just spend money on you know what im sayin.
> *


you don't spend money on any broads Kenneth :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Apr 11 2006, 07:19 PM~5222218
> *Let it be known.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 10:59 AM~5225950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Juan's a PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up Pete, did Michael invite you over for easter dinner yet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 09:04 AM~5225998
> *you don't spend money on any broads Kenneth :uh:
> *


theres 1 i do


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 11:12 AM~5226050
> *theres 1 i do
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 11 2006, 07:18 PM~5223093
> *if any needs a v6 motor and tranny from a cutlass,got one for sale or trade....
> *


anybody


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 09:13 AM~5226056
> *:barf:
> *


it aint you


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2006, 08:08 AM~5226028
> *what's up Pete, did Michael invite you over for easter dinner yet?
> *


NO I JUST GOT DONE TALKING TO HIM TO ABOUT SOME GUY NAMED JOE IN HOUSTON WANTING TO BUT MY CADDY FOR 700 , BUT YA NO INVITE YET? WHERES IT GONNA BE?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 12 2006, 10:14 AM~5226064
> *anybody
> *


cuanto?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 11:16 AM~5226078
> *it aint you
> *


that's why I barfed ... cause I know who you're talmbout ... I don't need or want a man to spend his money on me ... I ball on my own ... everybody knows that .... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 08:20 AM~5226105
> *that's why I barfed ... cause I know who you're talmbout ... and I don't need a man to spend his money on me ... I ball on my own ... everybody knows that .... :thumbsup:
> *


MAN! :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Apr 12 2006, 11:21 AM~5226110
> *MAN! :0
> *


Believe that


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Apr 12 2006, 10:19 AM~5226097
> *NO I JUST GOT DONE TALKING TO HIM TO ABOUT SOME GUE NAMED JOE IN HOUSTON WANTING TO BUT MY CADDY FOR 700 , BUT YA NO INVITE YET? WHERES IT GONNA BE?
> *



my house....nothing big, just a ham, mashed potatoes, broccoli casserole and spinach.....and do an egg hunt in the back yard for the kids....consider this your invite in case he forgets to mention it....It'll be after we get outta church, I'd say around 12:00-12:30


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2006, 08:21 AM~5226117
> *my house....nothing big, just a ham, mashed potatoes, broccoli casserole and spinach.....and do an egg hunt in the back yard for the kids....consider this your invite in case he forgets to mention it....It'll be after we get outta church, I'd say around 12:00-12:30
> *


SOUNDS GOOD. U TRYING TO COOK WHITE FOOD OR WHAT? J/K IM NOT SURE IF I CAN MAKE IT I THINK I HAVE TO GO TO MY GRANDMAS HOUSR AND BE BORED OVER THERE I WILL PROBABLY JUST SLEEP THE WHOLE TIME NEWAYS SINCE I GET OFF WORK A 7:00 IN THE MORNING!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 10:59 AM~5225950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone needs to Chinese him up the way dualito did to my pic. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 09:20 AM~5226105
> *that's why I barfed ... cause I know who you're talmbout ... I don't need or want a man to spend his money on me ... I ball on my own ... everybody knows that .... :thumbsup:
> *


YOU BALL ON YOUR OWN THATS WHY U GOT FAKE DAYTONS. AND A 1993 CADILLAC THAT YOU GOT FROM PICK A PART.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2006, 09:19 AM~5226100
> *cuanto?
> *


300 obo or trade...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 12 2006, 09:28 AM~5226162
> *300 obo or trade...
> *


TALKING ABOUT TRADE WHY DONT U TRADE ME YOUR 61 FOR MY 64


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Apr 12 2006, 10:24 AM~5226133
> *SOUNDS GOOD. U TRYING TO COOK WHITE FOOD OR WHAT? J/K IM NOT SURE IF I CAN MAKE IT I THINK I HAVE TO GO TO MY GRANDMAS HOUSR AND BE BORED OVER THERE I WILL PROBABLY JUST SLEEP THE WHOLE TIME NEWAYS SINCE I GET OFF WORK A 7:00 IN THE MORNING!
> *



Boy please........you know I be puttin it down in the kitchen.......that is our traditional Easter dinner every year, i think we barbecued one year but after the royal touch picnic i don't want to see any brisket for awhile....the invite is open if your plans change .


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 10:26 AM~5226148
> *someone needs to Chinese him up the way dualito did to my pic.  :biggrin:
> *


Naw provok didnt make me into the flying goddess....BTW i got some good stuff in Bryan too...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: mac2lac, Dualhex02, lone star, houtex64, 713ridaz, BIG_GUERO, KRAZYTOYZ, EX214GIRL, firmelows

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 11:29 AM~5226174
> *Naw provok didnt make me into the flying goddess....BTW i got some good stuff in Bryan too...
> *


Likewise


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 10:29 AM~5226174
> *Naw provok didnt make me into the flying goddess....BTW i got some good stuff in Bryan too...
> *



can't take credit for that one....told Michael he couldn't pay me enough to make all the rice they needed.....his grandma hooked it up....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 10:30 AM~5226176
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: mac2lac, Dualhex02, lone star, houtex64, 713ridaz, BIG_GUERO, KRAZYTOYZ, EX214GIRL, firmelows
> 
> ...


quit hiding in anonymous if you gonna just post it giving away the surprise ahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 11 2006, 09:18 PM~5223093
> *if any needs a v6 motor and tranny from a cutlass,got one for sale or trade....
> *


i need a 350. if anybody has one for sale let me know uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 11:31 AM~5226185
> *quit hiding in anonymous if you gonna just post it giving away the surprise ahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


It's only me and 87 cutty. btw, man a lil girl that went to Bryan Tx sure has some big kanoogahs! You know what i'm talmbout dot com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 11:31 AM~5226185
> *quit hiding in anonymous if you gonna just post it giving away the surprise ahahaha  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 10:31 AM~5226182
> *Likewise
> *


yeah but the Brokeback mountain thing is already getting old...and I embraced that joke. I got one of you hunched over and...well its great photoshop fodder.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 11:33 AM~5226208
> *yeah but the Brokeback mountain thing is already getting old...and I embraced that joke.  I got one of you hunched over and...well its great photoshop fodder.
> *


BABOSO! :twak: LOL


TRUCE!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 11:32 AM~5226200
> *It's only me and 87 cutty.  btw, man a lil girl that went to Bryan Tx sure has some big kanoogahs!  You know what i'm talmbout dot com
> *



wheredapics.com/mayne :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 11:34 AM~5226213
> *wheredapics.com/mayne :dunno:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 09:28 AM~5226169
> *TALKING ABOUT TRADE WHY DONT U TRADE ME YOUR 61 FOR MY 64
> *


i think i want a caddy..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 12 2006, 11:37 AM~5226240
> *i think i want a caddy..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 10:32 AM~5226200
> *It's only me and 87 cutty.  btw, man a lil girl that went to Bryan Tx sure has some big kanoogahs!  You know what i'm talmbout dot com
> *


I am gonna have to google.com it but me thinks I know what you talmboutdotcombackslashmyentourage


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 11:41 AM~5226273
> *I am gonna have to google.com it but me thinks I know what you talmboutdotcombackslashmyentourage
> *


 :thumbsup: :chileparado:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 10:42 AM~5226284
> *:thumbsup:  :chileparado:
> *


then se aguito el pedo, y se me bajo, bajo, bajo. Hmm i wonder if myentouragedotcom prevented me from accessing newgroupiedotnet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 11:44 AM~5226304
> *then se aguito el pedo, y se me bajo, bajo, bajo.  Hmm i wonder if myentouragedotcom prevented me from accessing newgroupiedotnet?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 12 2006, 09:37 AM~5226240
> *i think i want a caddy..
> *


ATLEAST YOU WOULD KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH IT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 10:41 AM~5226273
> *I am gonna have to google.com it but me thinks I know what you talmboutdotcombackslashmyentourage
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 08:54 AM~5225900
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok smoke break time


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 08:43 AM~5225805
> *That's Nadia ...
> *


far right look good, middle look fake and ugly..last is alrite..but she got big booty


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Tasha (just get up?  ) 

Wanted to extend the Easter invite to you guys.....if you don't already have plans


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Perfect Rack on Monday. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 12 2006, 11:39 AM~5226666
> *Perfect Rack on Monday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway we can get a head swap on them? That chick in white has a nice bod but if all I saw was her face wearing THAT makeup, I'd think tranny.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 11:27 AM~5226154
> *YOU BALL ON YOUR OWN THATS WHY U GOT FAKE DAYTONS. AND A 1993 CADILLAC THAT YOU GOT FROM PICK A PART.
> *


 :roflmao: I'd rather have bad ass brand new color-matching rims than some used up rusty daytons .... :roflmao: :roflmao: Quit hatin' on my lac Kenneth .... you know it's bad ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 12:41 PM~5226680
> *Anyway we can get a head swap on them?  That chick in white has a nice bod but if all I saw was her face wearing THAT makeup, I'd think tranny.
> *



THAT FOO SAID HEAD SWAP!!! :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 12 2006, 11:37 AM~5226240
> *i think i want a caddy..
> *


 :0 I already told you Mosca ... you know what's up ...  even trade for my bad ass lac - completed and never shown before for your project 61 ... let's do this :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2006, 12:35 PM~5226651
> *Hey Tasha (just get up?  )
> 
> Wanted to extend the Easter invite to you guys.....if you don't already have plans
> *


LOL...yeah pretty much...now it's time for breakfast (12:43pm)
That's cool....will see, everything's kinda up in the air right now.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 12 2006, 11:35 AM~5226651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow this is so funny
mac2lac-set up for mike
rob's 84-set up for rob

who is on it the wifey's.......lol



j/k but it was funny though :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2006, 12:06 PM~5226850
> *wow this is so funny
> mac2lac-set up for mike
> rob's 84-set up for rob
> ...



you must have missed the previous post I made regarding mac2lac.....I set this account up....last year.....Michael started using it for a short period but it still legally belongs to me.....mac2lac are my kids initials....michael 'alex'ander cordova and lydia alexis cordova.....I hope this clears up any confusion  :thumbsup: 

if you ask him he'd say "it's like it's both ours but she keeps it" lol :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2006, 01:24 PM~5226909
> *you must have missed the previous post I made regarding mac2lac.....I set this account up....last year.....Michael started using it for a short period but it still legally belongs to me.....mac2lac are my kids initials....michael 'alex'ander cordova and lydia alexis cordova.....I hope this clears up any confusion   :thumbsup:
> 
> if you ask him he'd say "it's like it's both ours but she keeps it" lol  :roflmao:
> *



OWNED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2006, 12:24 PM~5226909
> *you must have missed the previous post I made regarding mac2lac.....I set this account up....last year.....Michael started using it for a short period but it still legally belongs to me.....mac2lac are my kids initials....michael 'alex'ander cordova and lydia alexis cordova.....I hope this clears up any confusion   :thumbsup:
> 
> if you ask him he'd say "it's like it's both ours but she keeps it" lol  :roflmao:
> *


wow well thanks for the clarification.......see i answer one of ur questions and u answer one of mine lol.............j/k :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 12:27 PM~5226923
> *OWNED!!!  :biggrin:
> *


wow


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2006, 01:29 PM~5226930
> *wow
> *



wow x10


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 12:30 PM~5226936
> *wow x10
> *


wow


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2006, 12:28 PM~5226927
> *wow well thanks for the clarification.......see i answer one of ur questions and u answer one of mine lol.............j/k :biggrin:
> *



no problem.....I'm still not sure about your answer to MY question though....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2006, 12:33 PM~5226963
> *no problem.....I'm still not sure about your answer to MY question though....
> *


what? wow i told u the answer....and it is correct


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow ow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. i got bored


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2006, 12:43 PM~5227037
> *yea.. i got bored
> *


looks like u had alot of fun with that lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2006, 11:47 AM~5227068
> *looks like u had alot of fun with that lol
> *


naw.. just alot of copying and pasting...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok.. this is the last one....

wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow ow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow woww wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow ow wow wow wow wow wowow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wowwow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: firmelows, KRAZYTOYZ


alot of ninjas in here today...

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 12:41 PM~5226680
> *Anyway we can get a head swap on them?  That chick in white has a nice bod but if all I saw was her face wearing THAT makeup, I'd think tranny.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 11:51 AM~5227097
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: firmelows, KRAZYTOYZ
> alot of ninjas in here today...
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2006, 01:59 PM~5227159
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



:dunno: wow :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 12 2006, 12:02 PM~5227178
> *:dunno: wow  :dunno:
> *


shh im one of the ninjas....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

whutitdew :wave: Lunch is over, now to kill time till 5pm. So can get out this damn SW and maybe go over to the Sureste, my home.

CHINGO HEX


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2006, 01:06 PM~5226850
> *wow this is so funny
> mac2lac-set up for mike
> rob's 84-set up for rob
> ...


Well I did set up the account...*for him* but I stay glued to the damn thing all day ^^;
Cathy, who are we kidding! If it wasn't for us neither of them would have a clue!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.*_

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP BITCHES


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2006, 07:27 AM~5218453
> *Structural designer
> *



Ohh, excuse me Mister "Structural designer" :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well im out for now. see you guys and gals online later 2nite.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Apr 12 2006, 03:17 PM~5227702
> *Ohh, excuse me Mister "Structural designer" :biggrin:
> *


Orale Suprano :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 01:17 PM~5227705
> *well im out for now. see you guys and gals online later 2nite.
> *


wats up with my seat fucker... my ass hurts...


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 02:20 PM~5227721
> *Orale Suprano  :biggrin:
> *



And don't ya "Fuhgit"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man is it time to go home yet? im so sleepy


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

it's that boy Disturbed


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2006, 02:22 PM~5227743
> *wats up with my seat fucker... my ass hurts...
> *


Did you spend a night in jail and you cant remember...did bubba push up on you and your sweeet ass? Maybe that explains the pain...aside from that I have no idea what seat you are talking about?!? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 03:41 PM~5228743
> *Did you spend a night in jail and you cant remember...did bubba push up on you and your sweeet ass?  Maybe that explains the pain...aside from that I have no idea what seat you are talking about?!? :uh:
> *


 no L7.... u know what im talking about foo.. but yeah..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2006, 04:45 PM~5228766
> *no  L7.... u know what im talking about foo.. but yeah..
> *



Ohhh it turned it it wasnt all that...but yeah let me get it for you.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=535091]
[attachmentid=535092]


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

lmao! too funny....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ur a dead man danny


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here u go ***
welcome to the kwik e mart
[attachmentid=535152]
[attachmentid=535149]


***
[attachmentid=535151]


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2006, 05:28 PM~5229110
> *here u go ***
> welcome to the kwik e mart
> [attachmentid=535152]
> ...


OK whats with the manicure?!? :around: :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 10:45 AM~5226701
> *:0 I already told you Mosca ... you know what's up ...   even trade for my bad ass lac - completed and never shown before for your project 61 ... let's do this   :thumbsup:
> *


thats funny the mans project impala is worth more than double your lac. and you keep saying rusted daytons , where is the rust. on the other hand, give your wheels 6 months, or 2 weeks of sitting outside and ill show you rust. come correct or dont come at all


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA
:cheesy: 
I LOOK FUKKN TIGHT!!!!!!
AND THOSE ARE CHICKS FINGERS. NOT MINE. IM HOLDING THE CAMERA


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fidel's nice trunk setup! :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=535334]

[attachmentid=535335]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

not hiding john? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 08:48 PM~5229965
> *Fidel's nice trunk setup! :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=535334]
> ...



nice... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 12:33 PM~5227368
> *whutitdew :wave: Lunch is over, now to kill time till 5pm.  So can get out this damn SW and maybe go over to the Sureste, my home.
> 
> CHINGO HEX
> ...



look like a mexican toby keith :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheres pat????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2006, 08:31 PM~5230232
> *look like a mexican toby keith :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 07:32 PM~5230247
> *wheres pat????
> *



on lock down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2006, 07:34 PM~5230271
> *on lock down
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2006, 08:31 PM~5230232
> *look like a mexican toby keith :biggrin:
> *


hahaha who the hell is toby keith...I was thinking more Vinnie Paul from PANTERA!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 07:49 PM~5230306
> *hahaha who the hell is toby keith...I was thinking more Vinnie Paul from PANTERA!
> 
> 
> ...



WHO?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2006, 08:34 PM~5230271
> *on lock down
> *


M.I.A--patycakes :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2006, 08:58 PM~5230329
> *WHO?
> *


I know who Vinnie is you know who Toby is....i guess its a stalemate. Oh well Vinnie is in the Dallas metal band PANTERA. Toby I assume is a country singer....I dont listen to country. BAD Drivers ed memories. :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC event*

DAVID from BONAFIDE CC GRAND OPENING for his new rim shop
*"HOUSE OF CHROME"*
I-10 E @Sheldon
Free BBQ,Lowriders on display,DJ...
SATURDAY April 15th 12-5pm
come out and support.......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2006, 09:01 PM~5230345
> *HLC event
> 
> DAVID from BONAFIDE CC GRAND OPENING for his new rim shop
> ...


THis is SAturday right?!? Sorry its my nieces bday party....but I WILL be at Roseland on Sunday.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 08:02 PM~5230358
> *THis is SAturday right?!?  Sorry its my nieces bday party....but I WILL be at Roseland on Sunday.
> *


  ...plenty of other HLC members with cameras for that day homie..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2006, 09:09 PM~5230391
> * ...plenty of other HLC members with cameras for that day homie..
> *


umm ok...well get me a cd of them if you want them on the site


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 08:11 PM~5230416
> *umm ok...well get me a cd of them if you want them on the site
> *


indeed..


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)

:machinegun: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 07:31 PM~5229590
> *thats funny the mans project impala is worth more than double your lac. and you keep saying rusted daytons , where is the rust. on the other hand, give your wheels 6 months, or 2 weeks of sitting outside and ill show you rust. come correct or dont come at all
> 
> 
> ...


Hater :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP LOS YOU READY FOR FRIDAY?
[attachmentid=535573]
WE ARE


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2006, 09:01 PM~5230345
> *HLC event
> 
> DAVID from BONAFIDE CC GRAND OPENING for his new rim shop
> ...


 here is his business cards  I hooked him up with his logo along with tha card :dunno: did it kinda quick :happysad:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2006, 10:12 PM~5231052
> *SUP LOS YOU READY FOR FRIDAY?
> [attachmentid=535573]
> WE ARE
> *


im ready :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2006, 09:32 PM~5230247
> *wheres pat????
> *


no trabajo = no dinero for internet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Press Release:

For Immediate Release

Entertainment News





Type of Music: Mex-Regional/Tejano

Name of Show : Tejano on the Plaza
Date of Event: Thursday, April 20, 2006 

Type of Event: Outdoor Concert

Artists: Ramon Ayala y Los Bravos Del Norte 

Los Gavilanes de la Cumbia 

Venue: Jones Plaza (Downtown Houston )

Address: 600 Louisiana @ Texas 

City: Houston , TX. 77002

Phone: 713-228-3542

Email: [email protected]

Dress Attire: Casual

Cover Charge: Free to 21& over

Gates Open at: 4pm 

Showtime: 6:30 pm & 8:30 pm

Restrictions: * No coolers or beverages allowed 

* Lawn chairs welcome 

Special Notes:

This is a special appreciation concert to all the fans that helped set a new attendance record at the Go Tejano Day at the Houston Rodeo. 
This event is presented and supported by radio station, Tejano 980AM.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy B'day 

*REC(24)*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2006, 01:54 PM~5227521
> *getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 12 2006, 09:08 PM~5230744
> *Hater :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2006, 06:43 AM~5232320
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2006, 05:26 AM~5232101
> *no trabajo = no dinero for internet.
> *


i got 2 jobs and i barely have enuff for the internet


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone else extremely bored??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 13 2006, 08:59 AM~5232383
> *Anyone else extremely bored??
> *




Write me a PM and I'll hook you up with my thingy so you can find me!!!!


:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 13 2006, 09:00 AM~5232390
> *Write me a PM and I'll hook you up with my thingy so you can find me!!!!
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey cochino...that's not what I was talking about! lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: What does it mean to scrutinize a person? Does that mean look at them with crazy eyes?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 13 2006, 09:11 AM~5232452
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: What does it mean to scrutinize a person? Does that mean look at them with crazy eyes?
> *



uuummmmmmm... yeah.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 07:48 AM~5232335
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 13 2006, 08:00 AM~5232390
> *Write me a PM and I'll hook you up with my thingy so you can find me!!!!
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh ok...well crazy eyez right back at ya :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2006, 07:28 AM~5232104
> *Press Release:
> 
> For Immediate Release
> ...


 :0 You going?!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 08:47 AM~5232332
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:21 AM~5232515
> *:0 You going?!
> *


yep


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

WHATS UP YALL ANYTHING FOR THE WEEKEND??????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2006, 09:23 AM~5232532
> *yep
> *


I'm gonna see what's up ... I just told my uncle about it ... he might want to head out there ... he's been wanting to see Ramon Ayala in concert ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 13 2006, 09:26 AM~5232545
> *WHATS UP YALL ANYTHING FOR THE WEEKEND??????
> *


I'm having an easter egg hunt for ex214girl. Hiding my eggs so she can fill her basket :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2006, 09:31 AM~5232564
> *I'm having an easter egg hunt for ex214girl.  Hiding my eggs so she can fill her basket  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: pinches huevos chiquitos ... como chingados los voy a encontrar :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:32 AM~5232568
> *:twak:  :twak: pinches huevos chiquitos ... como chingados los voy a encontrar :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 13 2006, 07:26 AM~5232545
> *WHATS UP YALL ANYTHING FOR THE WEEKEND??????
> *


people will either be going to baytown or the monument thats usually what happens easter sunday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2006, 09:32 AM~5232571
> *
> *


It's okay Latin ... just trim the bushes ...  



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 07:32 AM~5232568
> *:twak:  :twak: pinches huevos chiquitos ... como chingados los voy a encontrar :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 13 2006, 07:34 AM~5232581
> *people will either be going to baytown or the monument thats usually what happens easter sunday
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 13 2006, 09:35 AM~5232587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 07:35 AM~5232591
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2006, 07:31 AM~5232564
> *I'm having an easter egg hunt for ex214girl.  Hiding my eggs so she can fill her basket  :cheesy:
> *


im gonna kill u


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 09:45 AM~5232642
> *im gonna kill u
> *


 :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 09:45 AM~5232642
> *im gonna kill u
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I didnt read anything... :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 08:32 AM~5232568
> *:twak:  :twak: pinches huevos chiquitos ... como chingados los voy a encontrar :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 08:34 AM~5232582
> *It's okay Latin ... just trim the bushes ...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: :banghead: :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damn work is keeping me from my addiction...cant be on the internet when u are formatting PCs


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 13 2006, 09:24 AM~5232894
> *damn work is keeping me from my addiction...cant be on the internet when u are formatting PCs
> *


WOW THAT SUCKS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2006, 10:32 AM~5232955
> *WOW THAT SUCKS
> *



big wow... did you get the email...?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 13 2006, 09:36 AM~5232978
> *big wow... did you get the email...?
> *


what email?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2006, 10:37 AM~5232995
> *what email?
> *



great...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 13 2006, 09:38 AM~5232997
> *great...
> *


ROFL CAKES


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2006, 10:49 AM~5233080
> *ROFL CAKES
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2006, 09:32 AM~5232955
> *WOW THAT SUCKS
> *


:banghead: :banghead: :angry: good thing aint shit goin on!
:cheesy:


WOW


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone selling or know someone selling a car hauler(trailer),good used condition,let me know.I need another one .

Thanks Juan KT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 13 2006, 07:26 AM~5232545
> *WHATS UP YALL ANYTHING FOR THE WEEKEND??????
> *


HLC event

*DAVID from BONAFIDE CC GRAND OPENING for his new rim shop
"HOUSE OF KROME"
I-10 E @Sheldon
Free BBQ,Lowriders on display,DJ...
SATURDAY April 15th 12-5pm
come out and support.......*


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

Sup!! Houston Lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

triple nuts???


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 13 2006, 10:40 AM~5233519
> *
> HLC event
> 
> ...





damn and i'll be leaving soon..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 12:54 PM~5234014
> *triple nuts???
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
AAAAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 11:04 AM~5234073
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> AAAAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


GOBBLE GOBBLE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Ken in 5 years


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 01:34 PM~5234191
> *GOBBLE GOBBLE
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I like to eat the nonfattening kind of cookies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2006, 11:49 AM~5234305
> *Ken in 5 years
> *


might be, but atleast i can drink beer, pussy


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 13 2006, 02:42 PM~5234635
> *I like to eat the nonfattening kind of cookies
> *


:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 02:51 PM~5234702
> *might be, but atleast i can drink beer, pussy
> *


I can out drink both ya'll punks ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 02:56 PM~5234736
> *I can out drink both ya'll punks ...
> *



damn, someone is feisty today... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

hey lonestar .....so how are all those changes coming along on the 64??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 13 2006, 02:57 PM~5234739
> *damn, someone is feisty today...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 12:56 PM~5234736
> *I can out drink both ya'll punks ...
> *


FOOL PLEASE YOU CAN DRINK LIKE 4 BEERS AND YA NO MAS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 02:13 PM~5234847
> *FOOL PLEASE YOU CAN DRINK LIKE 4 BEERS AND YA NO MAS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 13 2006, 01:16 PM~5234861
> *:uh:
> *


YOU TOO, LIL JOTITO


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 02:16 PM~5234869
> *YOU TOO, LIL JOTITO
> *


BBBBBBIIIIIIAAAAAAATTTTCCCHHHHHHH :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 03:13 PM~5234847
> *FOOL PLEASE YOU CAN DRINK LIKE 4 BEERS AND YA NO MAS
> *


SO ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MOST WOMEN I KNOW CAN DRINK MORE THAN BRIAN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 13 2006, 02:57 PM~5234741
> *hey lonestar .....so how are all those changes coming along on the 64??
> *


it still has a maaco paint job  .................. but it has Daytons  :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 01:50 PM~5235028
> *it still has a maaco paint job   .................. but it has Daytons  :thumbsdown:
> *


ATLEAST MY SHIT DONT LOOK LIKE SOMEONE OPENED A CAN OF BUBBLES-N-THE-BATH ON MY CAR. OG COLOR PAINT CODE MATCH TRICK. TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING IS WHAT ITS ABOUT.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 03:52 PM~5235037
> *ATLEAST MY SHIT DONT LOOK LIKE SOMEONE OPENED A CAN OF BUBBLES-N-THE-BATH ON MY CAR. OG COLOR PAINT CODE MATCH TRICK. TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING IS WHAT ITS ABOUT.
> *


HAND PAINTED BUBBLES ... BY THE CANDYMAN HIMSELF ... CUSTOM CRAFTSMANSHIP ... THAT'S WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT  ... ANYONE CAN BUY A SILVER 64 RAG AND SLAP SOME USED DAYTONS ON IT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 01:53 PM~5235047
> * ... CUSTOM CRAFTSMANSHIP ...
> *


DOES THIS INCLUDE GLUED FAKE GEMS ON SPINNERS TOO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 03:55 PM~5235053
> *DOES THIS INCLUDE GLUED FAKE GEMS ON SPINNERS TOO
> *


YEAH AND PLYWOOD IN THE TRUNK, TOO :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 01:53 PM~5235047
> *  ... ANYONE CAN BUY A SILVER 64 RAG AND SLAP SOME USED DAYTONS ON IT
> *


IS THAT WHY IM THE ONLY ONE IN HOUSTON WITH ONE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2006, 12:49 PM~5234305
> *Ken in 5 years
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 03:56 PM~5235065
> *IS THAT WHY IM THE ONLY ONE IN HOUSTON WITH ONE
> *


NO ... THE REASON FOR THAT IS CAUSE HOUSTON HAS ANOTHER "STYLE" .... FOLKS BUY USED TRUCKS - SLAP SOME 20" RIMS ON THEM AND CALL IT LOWRIDING HERE :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 01:56 PM~5234736
> *I can out drink both ya'll punks ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 02:58 PM~5235080
> *NO ... THE REASON FOR THAT IS CAUSE HOUSTON HAS ANOTHER "STYLE"  .... FOLKS BUY USED TRUCKS - SLAP SOME 20" RIMS ON THEM AND CALL IT LOWRIDING HERE :uh: :thumbsdown:
> *


well to each his own right ..... i guess ill get 24 so i wont be like that


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 01:56 PM~5234736
> *I can out drink both ya'll punks ...
> *


thats alot of koolaid :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 13 2006, 04:01 PM~5235101
> *well to each his own right ..... i guess ill get 24 so i wont be like that
> *


MAS TRISTE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 13 2006, 03:58 PM~5235081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 02:11 PM~5235148
> *I've had a lot of practice
> 
> 
> *


thats what they usually tell me. what are you talking about though


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 04:33 PM~5235305
> *thats what they usually tell me. what are you talking about though
> *


:buttkick: beer drinking, pendejo! :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 02:34 PM~5235314
> *:buttkick: beer drinking, pendejo! :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 13 2006, 03:07 PM~5235130
> *thats alot of koolaid  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

its a kool aid party :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=536230]
here u go rob


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

AHHhhhhh Lola!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 13 2006, 05:47 PM~5236080
> *AHHhhhhh Lola!
> *


yes lola lol


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 13 2006, 04:01 PM~5235101
> *well to each his own right ..... i guess ill get 24 so i wont be like that
> *


ill be right there behind ya... and i thought lowrideing was a lifestyle...right? but ill just "Take pride in my ride, Like every playa should..."


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2006, 06:46 PM~5236073
> *[attachmentid=536230]
> here u go rob
> *


Can u fix me in photoshop.....cause damn I'm round! 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 13 2006, 07:25 PM~5236300
> *Can u fix me in photoshop.....cause damn I'm round!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I got fired from my job for taking off so I could take my car the the photo shoot!!
I'll send the bio tomorrow.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 13 2006, 06:27 PM~5236310
> *I got fired from my job for taking off so I could take my car the the photo shoot!!
> I'll send the bio tomorrow.
> *


U r fukkin kidding right?!? Damn thats messed up :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 13 2006, 06:27 PM~5236310
> *I got fired from my job for taking off so I could take my car the the photo shoot!!
> I'll send the bio tomorrow.
> *


/
dude ur messing with us right


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah bro i was fucking around i did not get fired i did quite though sorry if anyone took that the wrong way


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=536431] happy easter from all of us


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup folx


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup slim. u going to the park sunday... on the bumper right...and no gas hopping over that big ass bridge....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 13 2006, 05:02 PM~5236178
> *ill be right there behind ya... and i thought lowrideing was a lifestyle...right? but ill just "Take pride in my ride, Like every playa should..."
> *


cant really put a definition on lowriding its a lifestyle for some and a hobby for others, but do you really think lowriding involved trucks on 20s and up?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

13s and 14s for life.......


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2006, 08:54 PM~5237152
> *13s and 14s for life.......
> *


UR ONE TO TALK ROLLIN ON 26'S


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2006, 08:01 PM~5237215
> *UR ONE TO TALK ROLLIN ON 26'S
> *


so.. but after this weekend u will be rollin.......  :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2004, 02:25 PM~2349019
> *that shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.
> *


latins the one who invited them...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 09:52 PM~5237130
> *cant really put a definition on lowriding its a lifestyle for some and a hobby for others, but do you really think lowriding involved trucks on 20s and up?
> *


right but honestly does a full sized truck look good with 13's? and this might pluck a few nerves but what gives anybody the right to decide what and who a lowrider is? and if your comment it correct i can buy a 4x4 off road truck with a 6 inch lift kit and put 13's on it and im a lowrider?


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP H.TOWN C.C


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 13 2006, 08:17 PM~5237353
> *right but honestly does a full sized truck look good with 13's? and this might pluck a few nerves but what gives anybody the right to decide what and who a lowrider is? and if your comment it correct i can buy a 4x4 off road truck with a 6 inch lift kit and put 13's on it and im a lowrider?
> *


full size truck look good on 14s in my opinion but that is 90s style just like lowrider euros. there a difference between being a lowrider and driving a lowrider. as far as the 4x4 truck thing some clubs would accept that as a lowrider. but thats houston for u :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4x4 on 13's..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 07:52 PM~5237130
> *cant really put a definition on lowriding its a lifestyle for some and a hobby for others, but do you really think lowriding involved trucks on 20s and up?
> *


que que


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*EASTER SUNDAY IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER TIME TO GET THEM RIDES CLEANED UP FOR A SUNDAY CRUISE...!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 13 2006, 08:30 PM~5237450
> *que que
> *


lets go ride in your lowriding tahoe


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 10:20 PM~5237390
> *full size truck look good on 14s in my opinion but that is 90s style just like lowrider euros. there a difference between being a lowrider and driving a lowrider.  as far as the 4x4 truck thing some clubs would accept that as a lowrider. but thats houston for u  :biggrin:
> *


i agree with sic713 4x4 on 13's :thumbsdown: but 90's style is not 2000 style the rides now are bigger and 14's dont look right on newer models


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 13 2006, 10:17 PM~5237353
> *right but honestly does a full sized truck look good with 13's? and this might pluck a few nerves but what gives anybody the right to decide what and who a lowrider is? and if your comment it correct i can buy a 4x4 off road truck with a 6 inch lift kit and put 13's on it and im a lowrider?
> *


I don't consider myself a lowriding prophet or anything ... but personally, to me ... I think lowriding is a lifestyle which revolves around the sport of customizing and competing with vehicles that maintain the traditional standards of lowriding ... 

I like to admire a new truck with big rims just as much as the next person, but on the street as a daily driver or at a truck show ... not in a lowriding show


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

double post


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 10:52 PM~5237599
> *I don't consider myself a lowriding prophet or anything ... but personally, to me ... I think lowriding is a lifestyle which revolves around the sport of customizing and competing with vehicles that maintain the traditional standards of lowriding ...
> 
> I like to admire a new truck with big rims just as much as the next person, but on the street as a daily driver or at a truck show ... not in a lowriding show
> *


ok traditional i agree but why did they go with 13's instead of bigger rims? maybe 20's werent around yet? but still why 13's? or 14's? but again i guess it just depends on the persons defintion of a lowrider....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:52 PM~5237599
> *I don't consider myself a lowriding prophet or anything ... but personally, to me ... I think lowriding is a lifestyle which revolves around the sport of customizing and competing with vehicles that maintain the traditional standards of lowriding ...
> 
> I like to admire a new truck with big rims just as much as the next person, but on the street as a daily driver or at a truck show ... not in a lowriding show
> *


YEAH, WHO SHOWS BIG TRUCKS WITH BIG RIMS AT A LOWRIDER SHOW?........OH WAIT A MINUTE, GUILTY. :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2006, 10:08 PM~5237693
> *YEAH, WHO SHOWS BIG TRUCKS WITH BIG RIMS AT A LOWRIDER SHOW?........OH WAIT A MINUTE, GUILTY. :cheesy:
> *


THIS DUDES A FUCKIN IDIOT , DONT LISTEN TO HIM ^ :cheesy:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2006, 11:10 PM~5237711
> *THIS DUDES A FUCKIN IDIOT , DONT LISTEN TO HIM ^ :cheesy:
> *


u must be really really bored....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 13 2006, 08:46 PM~5237555
> *i agree with sic713 4x4 on 13's  :thumbsdown: but 90's style is not 2000 style the rides now are bigger and 14's dont look right on newer models
> *


i tried to put 14s and 15s on my 2002 but they wont mount..16s is the smallest


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 13 2006, 11:07 PM~5237684
> *ok traditional i agree but why did they go with 13's instead of bigger rims? maybe 20's werent around yet? but still why 13's? or 14's? but again i guess it just depends on the persons defintion of a lowrider....
> *


well you can "if" and 'but" it all you want, but 13s and 14s is what it was and what it is ... it's tradition ... don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there shouldn't be any trucks at all at a lowrider show .... I just don't think that having a lowrider car club with nothing but trucks on big rims should be called a lowrider car club .... it should be called what it is ... a truck club ... and I bet if I went to Mac Gregor on a scheduled event ... there would be more trucks on big rims than "lowriders" ... I don't think that should necessarily be called a "lowrider" event ... but that's just my personal opinion and observation


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:15 PM~5237750
> *... and I bet if I went to Mac Gregor on a scheduled event ... there would be more trucks on big rims than "lowriders" ... I don't think that's necessarily a "lowrider" event ... but that's just my personal opinion and observation
> *


why u think i dont go


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2006, 11:10 PM~5237711
> *THIS DUDES A FUCKIN IDIOT , DONT LISTEN TO HIM ^ :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: fk it ... get another truck and let me get that 6-4 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:21 PM~5237775
> *:roflmao: fk it ... get another truck and let me get that 6-4 :0  :biggrin:
> *


62 :uh:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 11:15 PM~5237750
> *well you can "if" and 'but" it all you want, but 13s and 14s is what it was and what it is ... it's tradition ... don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there shouldn't be any trucks at all at a lowrider show .... I just don't think that having a lowrider car club with nothing but trucks on big rims should be called a lowrider car club .... it should be called what it is ... a truck club ... and I bet if I went to Mac Gregor on a scheduled event ... there would be more trucks on big rims than "lowriders" ... I don't think that's necessarily a "lowrider" event ... but that's just my personal opinion and observation
> *


im not ifing and buting (lol) anything i am merely trying to get answers of why people think this way instead of just "it is what it is" im not picking a fight im not talking sh*t i am sincerely trying to see why "it is what it is"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2006, 11:10 PM~5237711
> *THIS DUDES A FUCKIN IDIOT , DONT LISTEN TO HIM ^ :cheesy:
> *


YOU SHOULD KICK HIS ASS!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2006, 11:21 PM~5237780
> *62  :uh:
> *


***** I'm not talking about his 62 ... I'm talking about a 64 rag :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 13 2006, 11:22 PM~5237781
> *im not ifing and buting (lol) anything i am merely trying to get answers of why people think this way instead of just "it is what it is" im not picking a fight im not talking sh*t i am sincerely trying to see why "it is what it is"
> *


Oh I know ... I'm not trying to argue either ... I'm just stating my opinion ... and let the hate begin, but I come from Dallas where a lowrider event at the park is usually more off the chain than a show ... and you get tons of real, quality lowriders ... You just don't see that down here in Houston


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:24 PM~5237792
> ****** I'm not talking about his 62 ... I'm talking about a 64 rag  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

lol (((It looks like fuckin Stevie Wonder did his murals - Lone Star))


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 14 2006, 12:07 AM~5238059
> *lol (((It looks like fuckin Stevie Wonder did his murals - Lone Star))
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 10:22 PM~5237783
> *YOU SHOULD KICK HIS ASS!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I PROBABLY WILL. FUCKIN HATE THAT FOOL :angry: :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Good Morning Houston :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2006, 09:27 AM~5239543
> *Good Morning Houston :biggrin:
> *



the armpit of Texas!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 08:33 AM~5239597
> *the armpit of Texas!!
> *


Hot n Humid and smells funny.....(especially pasadena) hahah jk.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 14 2006, 01:25 AM~5238751
> *I PROBABLY WILL. FUCKIN HATE THAT FOOL :angry:  :angry:
> *


yeah we used to be cool until he did that shit and now I dont think we get along at all. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 14 2006, 02:25 AM~5238751
> *I PROBABLY WILL. FUCKIN HATE THAT FOOL :angry:  :angry:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 14 2006, 07:46 AM~5239683
> *:tongue:
> *


YOU THINK YOURE THE LOWRIDING EXPERT WITH YOUR WICK-WACK LOWRIDING CADILLAC DONT U


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 09:47 AM~5239691
> *YOU THINK YOURE THE LOWRIDING EXPERT WITH YOUR WICK-WACK LOWRIDING  CADILLAC DONT U
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 14 2006, 10:14 AM~5240316
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


sup


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2006, 11:24 AM~5240422
> *sup
> *


wats the deal...?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*this is what a real lowrider should look like!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2006, 09:15 PM~5237750
> *well you can "if" and 'but" it all you want, but 13s and 14s is what it was and what it is ... it's tradition ... don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there shouldn't be any trucks at all at a lowrider show .... I just don't think that having a lowrider car club with nothing but trucks on big rims should be called a lowrider car club .... it should be called what it is ... a truck club ... and I bet if I went to Mac Gregor on a scheduled event ... there would be more trucks on big rims than "lowriders" ... I don't think that should necessarily be called a "lowrider" event ... but that's just my personal opinion and observation
> *


 :uh: ...I guess i should have turned everyone away who should up in a truck to support our "scheduled event".... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 14 2006, 09:39 AM~5240551
> *:uh: ...I guess i should have turned everyone away who should up in a truck to support our "scheduled event".... :uh:
> *


BEING THE FOUNDER OF A LOWRIDER COUNCIL THAT WOULD BE A TOUGH CHOICE TO MAKE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 09:40 AM~5240559
> *BEING THE FOUNDER OF A LOWRIDER COUNCIL THAT WOULD BE A TOUGH CHOICE TO MAKE
> *


no..im not closed minded on the "LAWS of Lowriding"....i dont pick out what should be called a lowrider...to each there own....if you got love for the lifestyle im not turning no one away....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 14 2006, 09:43 AM~5240585
> *no..im not closed minded on the "LAWS of Lowriding"....i dont pick out what should be called a lowrider...to each there own....if you got love for the lifestyle im not turning no one away....
> *


so you really think a trucks on 20s or bigger are lowriders


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 09:44 AM~5240594
> *so  you really think a trucks on 20s or bigger are lowriders
> *


no..there trucks same as a suv.. but they are involved in lowriding and the lifestyle.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 14 2006, 11:39 AM~5240551
> *:uh: ...I guess i should have turned everyone away who should up in a truck to support our "scheduled event".... :uh:
> *


here we go ... don't get dramatic on me Goofy ... but to me a bunch of folks that know each other hanging out and riding around in their trucks w/big rims and cooking out = a regular get together or a regular event. to me - it's not exactly what I would call a "Lowrider" event ... I don't think slapping 20somethings on a truck and dropping it a couple of inches is lowriding ... I think it's just making a truck look a little nicer ... now cutting a traditional ride, customizing it, adding detail, slappin' some 13s or 14s or even 20s on it ... that's more like lowriding to me ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 14 2006, 09:55 AM~5240640
> *here we go ... don't get dramatic on me Goofy ... but to me a bunch of folks that know each other hanging out and riding around in their trucks w/big rims and cooking out = a regular get together or a reuglar event to me - it's not exactly what I would call a "Lowrider" event ...  I don't think slapping 20somethings on a truck and dropping it a couple of inches is lowriding ... I think it's just making a truck look a little nicer ... now cutting a ride, customizing it, adding detail, slappin' some 13s or 14s or even 20s on it ... that's more like lowriding to me ...
> *


 :biggrin: are you calling me a "DRAMA KING"???...lol j/k

thats kool ur opinion homegirl...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 14 2006, 11:57 AM~5240654
> *:biggrin:  are you calling me a "DRAMA KING"???...lol j/k
> 
> thats kool ur opinion homegirl...
> *


Exactly


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm not a lowrider...I just support those that are. :biggrin: Without someone to carry the display shit for shows and help clean and shine, the owners would be dead tired. I was always "into" it but growing up it seemed like an unattainable dream. Finally having been around all kind of people that are doing it inspiration has struck. At the moment I am not, but would I be as soon as I got a ride? Likely not, then my history would be in question..Theres no making anyone happy so forget what everyone else thinks, as long as I am happy, thats what matters


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THANKS WATER BOY DO YOU HAVE 13S OR 20S ON YOUR CAMERA


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

why does it matter what anyone is driving as long as they are not forcing it on you it could be a truck on 20s are a mc on13s if someone has put thier money into it and made it what it is i respect built not bought that is all that really matters to me


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 11:06 AM~5240719
> *THANKS WATER BOY DO YOU HAVE 13S OR 20S ON YOUR CAMERA
> *


yOu know water is the one thing I always forget...its easy pulling all nighters working on peoples cars to get them ready. actually it has 8MP 4 color CCD. If that counts for anything. :uh: so now i am the square ass water boy with a camera. What will u think up next :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2006, 12:05 PM~5240713
> *I'm not a lowrider...I just support those that are.  :biggrin:  Without someone to carry the display shit for shows and help clean and shine, the owners would be dead tired.  I was always "into" it but growing up it seemed like an unattainable dream.  Finally having been around all kind of people that are doing it inspiration has struck.  At the moment I am not, but would I be as soon as I got a ride?  Likely not, then my history would be in question..Theres no making anyone happy so forget what everyone else thinks, as long as I am happy, thats what matters
> *


You're right!! What would I do without my 6 and 7 year olds?! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 14 2006, 11:09 AM~5240741
> *You're right!!  What would I do without my 6 and 7 year olds?! :biggrin:
> *


well u had them for something huh, let them earn their keep. The homies I help dont have that luxury :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 14 2006, 12:06 PM~5240721
> *why does it matter what anyone is driving as long as they are not forcing it on you it could be a truck on 20s are a mc on13s if someone has put thier money into it and made it what it is i respect  built not bought that is all that really matters to me
> *


it doesn't matter what you're driving ... but don't call it a lowrider if its not one ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2006, 10:09 AM~5240739
> *yOu know water is the one thing I always forget...its easy pulling all nighters working on peoples cars to get them ready.  actually it has 8MP 4 color CCD. If that counts for anything.  :uh:  so now i am the square ass water boy with a camera.  What will u think up next  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 11:11 AM~5240756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I slap 13s on every ride that I fix up. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2006, 12:10 PM~5240753
> *well u had them for something huh, let them earn their keep.  The homies I help dont have that luxury :biggrin:
> *


Nah, they won't be helping me out much because they both have lowrider bikes and a pedal car :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2006, 10:13 AM~5240767
> *I slap 13s on every ride that I fix up.  :biggrin:
> *


R U DRUNK AGAIN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 12:14 PM~5240776
> *R U DRUNK AGAIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

who is to say what a lowrider is i mean lowrider magazine is like a bible and all you see is a bunch of rim adds tring to force 20s at you


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

i think big rims are bullshit but that is what hot right now but this just my opioin


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 12:11 PM~5240756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Got corn?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I think these two ingredients make it an unquestionable lowrider

Spokes and Juice! although not exclusively just those. :biggrin: 

Did anyone read my Publishers letter on the second issue?

But I think people are arguing about 2 different things... maybe more Im not sure.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 11:14 AM~5240776
> *R U DRUNK AGAIN
> *


Not yet. Later on tonight I might be though.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2006, 12:20 PM~5240813
> *Not yet. Later on tonight I might be though.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 10:20 AM~5240809
> *I think these two ingredients make it an unquestionable lowrider
> 
> Spokes and Juice! although not exclusively just those.  :biggrin:
> ...


BOY SAID INGREDIENTS


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:20 PM~5240809
> *I think these two ingredients make it an unquestionable lowrider
> 
> Spokes and Juice! although not exclusively just those.  :biggrin:
> ...


icould not agree more


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Apr 14 2006, 11:15 AM~5240785
> *who is to say what a lowrider is i mean lowrider magazine is like a bible and all you see is a bunch of rim adds tring to force 20s at you
> *


that is not a bible ... its a bunh of bull shit its shouldn't be called a lowrider magazine ..... how many layout of lowriders are there inside maby 5 if your luckey and there are over 200 pages that aint right


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:20 PM~5240809
> *I think these two ingredients make it an unquestionable lowrider
> 
> Spokes and Juice! although not exclusively just those.  :biggrin:
> ...


Let me put it like this ... I'm not going to slap some 20s on my Galant and call it a lowrider ... it's just something I've changed on the car to make it look nicer ... it's not lowriding ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 14 2006, 10:23 AM~5240831
> *that is not a bible ... its a bunh of bull shit its shouldn't be called a lowrider magazine ..... how many layout of lowriders are there inside maby 5 if your luckey and there are over 200 pages that aint right
> *


PREACH ON PASTOR JOHN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 12:24 PM~5240836
> *PREACH ON PASTOR JOHN
> *


HE'S DRUNK TOO

:roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 14 2006, 11:25 AM~5240839
> *HE'S DRUNK TOO
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


you just mad cuz you cant hang :biggrin: :biggrin:
and if you want to try ill see you in the rr latter on bb


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 14 2006, 12:26 PM~5240847
> *you just mad cuz you cant hang :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS TO ME LIKE ALL YA'LL FOOLS ARE CHALLENGING ME .... BETTER READ ARTICLE NUMBER 4 IN MY SIGNATURE FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 14 2006, 12:23 PM~5240831
> *that is not a bible ... its a bunh of bull shit its shouldn't be called a lowrider magazine ..... how many layout of lowriders are there inside maby 5 if your luckey and there are over 200 pages that aint right
> *


i think we all agree that lowrider magazine is all bullshit these days but i think alot of people use this magazine for ideas i myself dont do that but i know people who do


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 14 2006, 11:27 AM~5240857
> *SOUNDS TO ME LIKE ALL YA'LL FOOLS ARE CHALLENGING ME .... BETTER READ ARTICLE NUMBER 4 IN MY SIGNATURE FIRST :biggrin:
> *


bring it dont sing it


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

13" Spokes and Juice :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2006, 12:29 PM~5240877
> *13" Spokes and Juice  :thumbsup:
> *



its settled then...

:biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2006, 11:29 AM~5240877
> *13" Spokes and Juice  :thumbsup:
> *


yea can we get another round over here and some koolaid for gina


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 11:30 AM~5240882
> *its settled then...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


well bring it back then :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 14 2006, 12:31 PM~5240887
> *yea can we get another round over here  and some koolaid for gina
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

does it really matter what other people think? what people are gonna label your car as?

you should build your ride to your personal preference without worrying what people are gonna catagorize it as. 

just my $0.02.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 10:39 AM~5240931
> *does it really matter what other people think? what people are gonna label your car as?
> 
> you should build your ride to your personal preference without worrying what people are gonna catagorize it as.
> ...


ITS NOT ABOUT WHAT IS BUILT, ITS ABOUT WHAT YOU CALL IT. VAN TRUCKS AND SUVS ARE NOT LOWRIDERS. THEY ARE VANS TRUCKS AND SUVS. GLASSHOUSES, IMPALAS, CADILLACS, MC CUTLASS REGALS RIVIS BEL AIRS BOMBS THOSE ARE LOWRIDERS


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Off Topic








:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what about a hard lookin top quality built rag 62 chrome undies and all WITH dros. but rides on 20" spokes ? whats that , a lowrider?

or just sum bullshit?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 12:39 PM~5240931
> *does it really matter what other people think? what people are gonna label your car as?
> 
> you should build your ride to your personal preference without worrying what people are gonna catagorize it as.
> ...



I dont think anyone was saying not to build this or that or how to build your car. I think people are trying to say if it is not a lowrider, dont call it one.

I think we can all pretty much honestly differentiate (for Lone star) between what is a lowrider and what is not. Im not talking about the lifestyle, person, etc. but the actual vehicle... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2006, 12:42 PM~5240954
> *Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...



lowrider or not?


:biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 11:41 AM~5240951
> *ITS NOT ABOUT WHAT IS BUILT, ITS ABOUT WHAT YOU CALL IT. VAN TRUCKS AND SUVS ARE NOT LOWRIDERS. THEY ARE VANS TRUCKS AND SUVS. GLASSHOUSES, IMPALAS, CADILLACS, MC CUTLASS REGALS RIVIS BEL AIRS BOMBS THOSE ARE LOWRIDERS
> *


dame where dose that leave me i have a miny suv :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2006, 11:45 AM~5240967
> *what about a hard lookin top quality built rag 62 chrome undies and all WITH dros. but rides on 20" spokes ? whats that , a lowrider?
> 
> or just sum bullshit?
> *


Whatever it's called, it would look better on 13s.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 14 2006, 12:48 PM~5240980
> *dame where dose that leave me i have a miny suv  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


parked in front of SP :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 11:48 AM~5240979
> *lowrider or not?
> :biggrin:
> *


 in this case the higher (the skirt) the better. Well I see what the issue about wat the vehicles are classified or referred to as is.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2006, 11:50 AM~5240992
> *Whatever it's called, it would look better on 13s.
> *


i heard that but you see these traditional looking lows sittin on bullshit 20s that aint lowrider not even a lil bit . IMO

but a easy change of wheels makes it low right?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 12:41 PM~5240951
> *ITS NOT ABOUT WHAT IS BUILT, ITS ABOUT WHAT YOU CALL IT. VAN TRUCKS AND SUVS ARE NOT LOWRIDERS. THEY ARE VANS TRUCKS AND SUVS. GLASSHOUSES, IMPALAS, CADILLACS, MC CUTLASS REGALS RIVIS BEL AIRS BOMBS THOSE ARE LOWRIDERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 12:41 PM~5240951
> *ITS NOT ABOUT WHAT IS BUILT, ITS ABOUT WHAT YOU CALL IT. VAN TRUCKS AND SUVS ARE NOT LOWRIDERS. THEY ARE VANS TRUCKS AND SUVS. GLASSHOUSES, IMPALAS, CADILLACS, MC CUTLASS REGALS RIVIS BEL AIRS BOMBS THOSE ARE LOWRIDERS
> *


i see your point and i used to think the same.

but who are we to say it's not a lowrider. uffin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 14 2006, 11:50 AM~5240993
> *parked in front of SP :biggrin:
> *


oh yea valet parking not around the corner
parking free
getting in free
drinking it up free
seeing the bathroom bandit in the boys restroom priceless
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 14 2006, 10:48 AM~5240980
> *dame where dose that leave me i have a miny suv  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I JUST TALKED TO THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS AND WE ALL VOTED THAT WE WILL LET YOU MAKE IT...SINCE ITS CUSTOM PAINT AND HAS THOSE WHITE WALL TIRES


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

a car with switches is referred to as "lifted" right? A slammed truck that is pretty much always low can not be considered a lowrider....my truck I just considered a sport mini truck. What about a truck with altered suspension? Or how about a classic truck or bomb truck with switches and 14's, can that be referred to as a lowrider or liftedrider?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever+Apr 14 2006, 12:55 PM~5241039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2006, 10:45 AM~5240967
> *what about a hard lookin top quality built rag 62 chrome undies and all WITH dros. but rides on 20" spokes ? whats that , a lowrider?
> 
> or just sum bullshit?
> *


WOULD LOOK NICE ON SOME 20 IN BILLETS BUT THEN IT CALLED A "LOWROD" OR WHATEVER LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CALLS IT :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 11:56 AM~5241051
> *I JUST TALKED TO THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS AND WE ALL VOTED THAT WE WILL LET YOU MAKE IT...SINCE ITS CUSTOM PAINT AND HAS THOSE WHITE WALL TIRES
> *


so dena said it was cool ..... ill keep using the law offices of long star


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 12:55 PM~5241033
> *i see your point and i used to think the same.
> 
> but who are we to say it's not a lowrider. uffin:
> *



As part of "the Lifestyle" we should be able to define what is and what isnt a lowrider. That is the whole point of "the Lifestyle", to preserve and promote the lowider look and movement. 

If lowriders (the people) cannot define it then do away with the lowider lifestyle and just classify it as generic automotive custom.



:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 14 2006, 10:59 AM~5241067
> *so dena said it was cool ..... ill keep using the law offices of long star
> *


THE LOWRIDING LAW OFFICES OF LONG STAR AND DONK SWOLE. DENA IS JUST THE SECRETARY AND COFFEE LADY, SHE BRINGS US WATER TOO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 01:00 PM~5241075
> *THE LOWRIDING LAW OFFICES OF LONG STAR AND DONK SWOLE. DENA IS JUST THE SECRETARY AND COFFEE LADY, SHE BRINGS US WATER TOO
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 12:00 PM~5241075
> *THE LOWRIDING LAW OFFICES OF LONG STAR AND DONK SWOLE. DENA IS JUST THE SECRETARY AND COFFEE LADY, SHE BRINGS US WATER TOO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:00 PM~5241072
> *As part of "the Lifestyle" we should be able to define what is and what isnt a lowrider. That is the whole point of "the Lifestyle", to preserve and promote the lowider look and movement.
> 
> If lowriders (the people) cannot define it then do away with the lowider lifestyle and just classify it as generic automotive custom.
> ...


In this video for the Sunday Driver movie someone is recorded saying that lowriding started out messing with suspension and from there seeing how low they could go. Not to simplify it but is there any truth to that?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok so lets say "short dogg" put some 22s on his rag4(god forbid) is that a lowrider in anyones eyes here?

as long as classic chevys dont have 20s on them i dont really care what you call a ride.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 01:00 PM~5241072
> *As part of "the Lifestyle" we should be able to define what is and what isnt a lowrider. That is the whole point of "the Lifestyle", to preserve and promote the lowider look and movement.
> 
> If lowriders (the people) cannot define it then do away with the lowider lifestyle and just classify it as generic automotive custom.
> ...


exmuthafknzactly :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2006, 11:02 AM~5241095
> *ok so lets say "short dogg" put some 22s on his rag4(god forbid) is that a lowrider in anyones eyes here?
> 
> as long as classic chevys dont have 20s on them i dont really care what you call a ride.
> *


NO NOT IN MY EYES. MUCH RATHER SEE THAT RIDE ON SOME STOCK WHITES AND SS HUBCAPS, OVER SOME 20S.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2006, 01:02 PM~5241089
> *In this video for the Sunday Driver movie someone is recorded saying that lowriding started out messing with suspension and from there seeing how low they could go.  Not to simplify it but is there any truth to that?
> *



I think you cant simplify it, you lose too much...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2006, 12:02 PM~5241089
> *In this video for the Sunday Driver movie someone is recorded saying that lowriding started out messing with suspension and from there seeing how low they could go.  Not to simplify it but is there any truth to that?
> *


lord hex has spoken and in other news


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 01:00 PM~5241075
> *THE LOWRIDING LAW OFFICES OF LONG STAR AND DONK SWOLE. DENA IS JUST THE SECRETARY AND COFFEE LADY, SHE BRINGS US WATER TOO
> *


:twak: I quit cause you keep actin' like Bill Clinton up in this bitch


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:04 PM~5241111
> *I think you cant simplify it, you lose too much...
> *


But doesnt setting guidelines, rules and restrictions also limit the amount of creativity in the sport? Eventually every possible iteration or combination will have been done and it will become stale. There need to be new influences and trends, times are changing with or without those willing to go along for the ride.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

In my eyes, this are lowriders.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 14 2006, 12:05 PM~5241120
> *:twak: I quit cause you keep actin' like Bill Clinton up in this bitch
> *


so then its suckretary just wondering :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 14 2006, 01:08 PM~5241154
> *so then its suckretary just wondering  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:46 PM~5240972
> *I dont think anyone was saying not to build this or that or how to build your car. I think people are trying to say if it is not a lowrider, dont call it one.
> 
> I think we can all pretty much honestly differentiate (for Lone star) between what is a lowrider and what is not. Im not talking about the lifestyle, person, etc. but the actual vehicle...  :biggrin:
> *


people are giving block a hard time about his truck. 

so a simple choice of rims would change his truck from a lowrider to a sport truck?

what about all the mini trucks with big rims and hydros? a change of rims would classify it as a lowrider? 

what i'm saying is that it comes from the heart not from people's opinions.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2006, 01:06 PM~5241133
> *But doesnt setting guidelines, rules and restrictions also limit the amount of creativity in the sport?  Eventually every possible iteration or combination will have been done and it will become stale.  There need to be new influences and trends, times are changing with or without those willing to go along for the ride.
> *



There might be offshoots and mutations _(for lone star)_ but those same new trends and styles invalidate _(for lone star, damn two in the same sentence)_ it as a lowrider... no one said it is not good or dont do it... its just not a lowrider anymore.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:11 PM~5241184
> *There might be offshoots and mutations (for lone star) but those same new trends and styles invalidate (for lone star, damn two in the same sentence) it as a lowrider... no one said it is not good or dont do it... its just not a lowrider anymore.
> *


what abuot a blend? Lets say A 54 Chevy, with 14's, switches, Custom paint and interior, BUT with chop top, a trend more from the hot rodding scene, would that one detail, to try and make it different among the norm for lowriders, invalidate it as a lowrider?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 11:11 AM~5241178
> *people are giving block a hard time about his truck.
> 
> so a simple choice of rims would change his truck from a lowrider to a sport truck?
> ...


WHO GIVING ICE BLOCK A HARD TIME


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 01:11 PM~5241178
> *people are giving block a hard time about his truck.
> 
> so a simple choice of rims would change his truck from a lowrider to a sport truck?
> ...


we're not picking on block, sweetie ... I'm just saying ... IN GENERAL .... a big truck with big rims and a plaque TO ME is not a lowrider ... now the way they used to do the mini-trucks up back in the day - now that's a different story ... but they just don't do it like that anymore ... Lone Star has a nice new big truck with big rims, but I doubt he would put a plaque on it and put it in a lowrider show ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 01:11 PM~5241184
> *There might be offshoots and mutations (for lone star) but those same new trends and styles invalidate (for lone star, damn two in the same sentence) it as a lowrider... no one said it is not good or dont do it... its just not a lowrider anymore.
> *


you've got a point there. but let me ask you this, and i'm not trying to single you out.

your car is/was? a 80s model cutlas with spokes. stock motor, stock suspension, stock interior. not sure if you hade a system or not. is that a lowrider? imo, yes cuz you put your heart into it, right?

but take the rims off and what do you have left? an 80s model cutlas with a stock motor, etc.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 01:11 PM~5241178
> *people are giving block a hard time about his truck.
> 
> so a simple choice of rims would change his truck from a lowrider to a sport truck?
> ...



I dont think anyone meant to exclude Block from anything here... at least I didnt see it that way...

but in reality and you have to see this objectively, if I came at you and said "Bro jump in the lowrider" and you see these two rides parked out front, what would you jump in?

A or B


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2006, 01:17 PM~5241241
> *:uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 12:18 PM~5241259
> *you've got a point there. but let me ask you this, and i'm not trying to single you out.
> 
> your car is/was? a 80s model cutlas with spokes. stock motor, stock suspension, stock interior. not sure if you hade a system or not. is that a lowrider? imo, yes cuz you put your heart into it, right?
> ...


13" spokes :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2006, 10:10 PM~5237711
> *THIS DUDES A FUCKIN IDIOT , DONT LISTEN TO HIM ^ :cheesy:
> *


yeah hes a idiot :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

EVERYONE HAS THEIR OPINIONS WHAT A LOWRIDER IS. IF YOU THINK ABOUT IF THE LOWRIDER SHOWS DID NOT ACCEPT RIDES ON 20'S AND ABOVE, THE SHOW WOULD BE SMALL IN ATTENDANCE.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2006, 12:24 PM~5241314
> *:uh:
> *


dude friggin say something...wow or some shit :uh:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 01:15 PM~5241229
> *WHO GIVING ICE BLOCK A HARD TIME
> *


you guys are, by telling him his truck is not a lowrider cuz it's a new truck on bags. from what he told me before, he was planning on putting some 22" spokes.



> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 14 2006, 01:16 PM~5241234
> *we're not picking on block, sweetie ... I'm just saying ... IN GENERAL .... a big truck with big rims and a plaque TO ME is not a lowrider ... now the way they used to do the mini-trucks up back in the day - now that's a different story ... but they just don't do it like that anymore ... Lone Star has a nice new big truck with big rims, but I doubt he would put a plaque on it and put it in a lowrider show ...
> *


how can you take away from his truck cuz it doesn't meet your standards? 

but like i always say, opinions are like assholes.....













































they stink :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 01:18 PM~5241259
> *you've got a point there. but let me ask you this, and i'm not trying to single you out.
> 
> your car is/was? a 80s model cutlas with spokes. stock motor, stock suspension, stock interior. not sure if you hade a system or not. is that a lowrider? imo, yes cuz you put your heart into it, right?
> ...


we're not talking about people/individuals, we're talking about vehicles ... I've been loving lowriding since I was a little girl ... I've always been around lowriding ... my family is all into lowriding .... I consider myself a lowrider ... but its like I said before ... I'm not going to slap some 20's or even some 13s on my Galant and call it a lowrider ... but my bad ass 93 lac on the other hand! :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

When I first got my Lac, a lot of people were telling me I should put 20s on it. I know it's the trend right now but I would never even consider to put 20s on my shit. Even if I was the only one in TX rolling on 13s. That's the way I think.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 14 2006, 12:25 PM~5241316
> *EVERYONE HAS THEIR OPINIONS WHAT A LOWRIDER IS. IF YOU THINK ABOUT IF THE LOWRIDER SHOWS DID NOT ACCEPT RIDES ON 20'S AND ABOVE, THE SHOW WOULD BE SMALL IN ATTENDANCE.
> *


yea you tell them cop pull them over all the same right


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 01:25 PM~5241321
> *you guys are, by telling him his truck is not a lowrider cuz it's a new truck on bags. from what he told me before, he was planning on putting some 22" spokes.
> how can you take away from his truck cuz it doesn't meet your standards?
> 
> ...


go back and read http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5235080

this started between me and Lone Star (as usual) Block just jumped in the conversation ... we were not singling him or anyone out ... at least I wasn't


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 14 2006, 01:18 PM~5241259
> *you've got a point there. but let me ask you this, and i'm not trying to single you out.
> 
> your car is/was? a 80s model cutlas with spokes. stock motor, stock suspension, stock interior. not sure if you hade a system or not. is that a lowrider? imo, yes cuz you put your heart into it, right?
> ...


There is a difference though... My car is an 80s car not brand new, I had to work to get it to look stock and brand new again. I did the body work on it and painted it, I put a new top on it, I replaced alot of the interior and exterior trim, plus my stock motor is in the shape that its in because I made sure the original 80's motor would not leave me stranded anywhere before I made it into a lowrider. Then and not until then did I make it into a lowrider, added my chinas, lowered it (now juice), etched my windows, Im getting it striped soon. and Im way not finished yet.

But just because you put your heart into it doesnt make it a lowrider, putting your heart into making a lowrider is what makes it a lowrider.

:biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 01:19 PM~5241269
> *I dont think anyone meant to exclude Block from anything here... at least I didnt see it that way...
> 
> but in reality and you have to see this objectively, if I came at you and said "Bro jump in the lowrider" and you see these two rides parked out front, what would you jump in?
> ...


obvious choice, but block's truck isn't built like the caddy. 

all i'm saying is that it comes from the heart.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well I am getting dizzy from chasing my tail, so I am gonna get back to work and chase some tail later tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 01:29 PM~5241356
> *There is a difference though... My car is an 80s car not brand new, I had to work to get it to look stock and brand new again. I did the body work on it and painted it, I put a new top on it, I replaced alot of the interior and exterior trim, plus my stock motor is in the shape that its in because I made sure the original 80's motor would not leave me stranded anywhere before I made it into a lowrider. Then and not until then did I make it into a lowrider, added my chinas, lowered it (now juice), etched my windows, Im getting it striped soon. and Im way not finished yet.
> 
> But just because you put your heart into it doesnt make it a lowrider, putting your heart into making a lowrider is what makes it a lowrider. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 14 2006, 01:25 PM~5241316
> *EVERYONE HAS THEIR OPINIONS WHAT A LOWRIDER IS. IF YOU THINK ABOUT IF THE LOWRIDER SHOWS DID NOT ACCEPT RIDES ON 20'S AND ABOVE, THE SHOW WOULD BE SMALL IN ATTENDANCE.
> *



small, but only lowriders right? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 01:31 PM~5241396
> *small, but only lowriders right?  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah! I'm cool with that! :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:31 PM~5241396
> *small, but only lowriders right?  :biggrin:
> *


yea well if we could get all the car clubs and solo riders and ula and hlc together it would be a good turn out but i have yet to see that and i know we would get more from other citys to come down but it has to start here


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 01:31 PM~5241396
> *small, but only lowriders right?  :biggrin:
> *


SO YOU WANT TO SEE A HOUSTON LRM SHOW WITH LIKE 50 CARS ONLY?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 14 2006, 01:36 PM~5241433
> *yea well if we could get all the car clubs and solo riders and ula and hlc together it would be a good turn out but i have yet to see that and i know we would get more from other citys to come down but it has to start here
> *



what he really meant was if you had a car show plus a picnic on the same day I guess.

:biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:37 PM~5241443
> *what he really meant was if you had a car show plus a picnic on the same day I guess.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


and the same place .......... hey theres a thought


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 14 2006, 01:37 PM~5241441
> *SO YOU WANT TO SEE A HOUSTON LRM SHOW WITH LIKE 50 CARS ONLY?
> *



it doesnt have to be an LRM show... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 01:39 PM~5241458
> *it doesnt have to be an LRM show...  :biggrin:
> *


true dat .... and I can do without the loud nasty music and changos jumping on cars and fkn up displays too ... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 14 2006, 12:40 PM~5241464
> *true dat .... and I can do without the loud nasty music and changos jumping on cars and fkn up displays too ... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i remember one car show i was next to all the people selling cd's.that shit got on my nerves.i jumped in the ride closed the doors and chilled. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2006, 01:47 PM~5241502
> *:uh:
> *



no chilles john... go put some 13s on that truck of yours... :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:48 PM~5241509
> *no chilles john... go put some 13s on that truck of yours...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 14 2006, 02:11 PM~5241584
> *:uh:
> *



wow


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Regardless of 13s or 26s I still say Muhamad Ali, In his prime, was much better than anti lock brakes. 





Now really I don't like anything bigger than 14s on a car or bags on anything but groceries, but its your car put what ever the hell you want on it and who cares if other people like it or not.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

the way i think about it, is you have to have some sort of standards or else you would be calling anything a lowrider.....shit might as well let all the ricers in too, plus dont forget the muscle cars, hotrods, funny drag cars....i mean you dont see them calling their cars lowriders just cause the slapped on some wire. They call their cars muscle cars cause they have big engines and that makes them stand out. Same goes for the hotrods, their standard is chopping them up along with some muscle. Trucks usually have big wheels like 20s and up and also have 6/4 drop, system ect.

and when they talk about a lowrider its usually a car with custom paint, interior, juice, and wires.....and sitting as low as can be.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2006, 03:06 PM~5242047
> *the way i think about it, is you have to have some sort of standards or else you would be calling anything a lowrider.....shit might as well let all the ricers in too, plus dont forget the muscle cars, hotrods, funny drag cars....i mean you dont see them calling their cars lowriders just cause the slapped on some wire.  They call their cars muscle cars cause they have big engines and that makes them stand out.  Same goes for the hotrods, their standard is chopping them up along with some muscle.  Trucks usually have big wheels like 20s and up and also have 6/4 drop, system ect.
> 
> and when they talk about a lowrider its usually a car with custom paint, interior, juice, and wires.....and sitting as low as can be.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i rather have a show with 15 clean ass lows than a show with 50 entries and 15 of them lows. filter out the weak and it makes you stronger


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

i think people always confuse one thing with another

1)lowrider magazine will let anything show as along as it brings in money..cause afterall they are also trying to make $$$$..so just cause its on their magazine or on their show doesnt really make it a low...

2) fads..thats whats going on now just like it used to be with the euros or minis...yeah they are close to a traditional low but they are not thats why they made euro , truck and lowrider catergories...

the way i see it they might be many variations of a lowrider ...but theres only certain ones that can be true traditional lowriders........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 14 2006, 02:56 PM~5242829
> *
> 
> the way i see it they might be many variations of a lowrider ...but theres only certain ones that can be  true traditional lowriders........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


explain


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

imapalas g-bodies and bigg bodies on 13s or 14s......there are many different lowriders true... but those to me are the traditionals and thats where everyone argues ..we just have to understand the difference
from a lowrider and a traditional thats all...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

sup john u ready for sunday???? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cant forget glasshouse, glasshouse conv, 2dr box caprice


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 04:29 PM~5243041
> *cant forget glasshouse, glasshouse conv, 2dr box caprice
> *


well yeah basically evrything pre-80s as well as boxes bubbles g-bodies and bigg body lacs of course...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn being from baytown im surprised you know what a lowrider is


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 04:35 PM~5243072
> *damn being from baytown im surprised you know what a lowrider is
> *



youll be surpised if you knew all about baytowns lowriding history........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 14 2006, 03:37 PM~5243082
> *youll be surpised if you knew all about baytowns lowriding history........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know enuff about baytown and certain women out that way :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

sup cartier??gettin that town car ready for sunday???


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah will be there sunday i was going to bag it on sat but i dont have time


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 14 2006, 04:48 PM~5243152
> *yeah will be there sunday i was going to bag it on sat but i dont have time
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so would it be ok if i swung by the picnic in the work van. i know its not a lowrider, but im a lowrider at heart...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 04:53 PM~5243200
> *so would it be ok if i swung by the picnic in the work van. i know its not a lowrider, but im a lowrider at heart...
> *


 no..........cause its not on 13s or 14s.... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

unless u gonna slap on the daytons :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sounds like an event for my engraved zeniths


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 04:59 PM~5243247
> *sounds like an event for my engraved zeniths
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 14 2006, 03:37 PM~5243082
> *youll be surpised if you knew all about baytowns lowriding history........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I use to be in Lower Dimensions C.C. back in the day when they were around.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IS THIS A LOWRIDER?
[attachmentid=537810]


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 01:00 PM~5241072
> *As part of "the Lifestyle" we should be able to define what is and what isnt a lowrider. That is the whole point of "the Lifestyle", to preserve and promote the lowider look and movement.
> 
> If lowriders (the people) cannot define it then do away with the lowider lifestyle and just classify it as generic automotive custom.
> ...


Hmmmm.... so back then i chilled with lowriders "cars on 13's and juice" and liked the style never got one but i got my truck and one day i WILL have my MC but if i put spokes back on and i have my bags am i a lowrider? according to some people NO but (Im not just singling you out just as a for instance) if your car pulls up w/ juice on 13's drops about say 3 maybe 4 inches from the ground which is most cars without cutting anything out and i with my big spokes pulls up and slams on you to the ground i am LOWER but i am not a lowrider....??? right?????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 14 2006, 08:21 PM~5244149
> *Hmmmm.... so back then i chilled with lowriders "cars on 13's and juice" and liked the style never got one but i got my truck and one day i WILL have my MC but if i put spokes back on and i have my bags am i a lowrider? according to some people NO but (Im not just singling you out just as a for instance) if your car pulls up w/ juice on 13's drops about say 3 maybe 4 inches from the ground which is most cars without cutting anything out and i with my big spokes pulls up and slams on you to the ground i am LOWER but i am not a lowrider....??? right?????
> *


Dont take anything anybody is saying here to heart bro, I love to see all types and kinds of custom rides, but like TexasGold said, there has to be standards.

I dont think its about how low you can get... the trend Ive seen at the shop lately is to cut the mess out of everything no matter what, do a body drop, cut out fender wells etc, just to lay frame, I saw a guy roll up and he was literally riding on his suspension, wheels turning inches from his leg, you couldnt stick a piece of paper under his VW truck... he knew it was not a lowrider. Also, some ricers lay lower than some lowriders, they know they are not lowriders... Some rodders... well you see my point.

when you get your MC you will have a bad ass truck and a lowrider (I have to stick the obligatory IMO in here sorry)... :biggrin: 


BTW, some hoppers dont get lower than 1 1/2 feet, but they are lowriders.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2006, 07:21 PM~5243762
> *IS THIS A LOWRIDER?
> [attachmentid=537810]
> *



sure... I guess... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 14 2006, 06:21 PM~5244149
> *Hmmmm.... so back then i chilled with lowriders "cars on 13's and juice" and liked the style never got one but i got my truck and one day i WILL have my MC but if i put spokes back on and i have my bags am i a lowrider? according to some people NO but (Im not just singling you out just as a for instance) if your car pulls up w/ juice on 13's drops about say 3 maybe 4 inches from the ground which is most cars without cutting anything out and i with my big spokes pulls up and slams on you to the ground i am LOWER but i am not a lowrider....??? right?????
> *


a monte carlo with airbags and 20s is gona look like ol boys cream colored regal with 20s and air bags....nice........but when he put 13s, much nicer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is this nice truck a lowrider


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I LOOKED FOR THE WORD "LOWRIDER" IN THE DICTIONARY AND I COULDN'T FIND THE DEFINITION. SO I GUESS EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN DEFINITION.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 10:21 PM~5244735
> *is this nice truck a lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


IF HE PUTS A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL, MAYBE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 14 2006, 10:21 PM~5244736
> *I LOOKED FOR THE WORD "LOWRIDER" IN THE DICTIONARY AND I COULDN'T FIND THE DEFINITION. SO I GUESS EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN DEFINITION.
> *



maybe thats the problem... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP NIX!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 14 2006, 10:21 PM~5244736
> *I LOOKED FOR THE WORD "LOWRIDER" IN THE DICTIONARY AND I COULDN'T FIND THE DEFINITION. SO I GUESS EVERYONE HAS THEIR OWN DEFINITION.
> *




hey I looked on Yahoo... this is what came up...


low·rid·er or low-rid·er or low rider (lrdr) KEY 

NOUN: 
Chiefly Southwestern U.S. 
A customized car whose springs have been shortened so that the chassis rides close to the ground, often equipped with hydraulic lifts that can be controlled by the driver: "a 1964 Chevrolet Impala low rider belonging to Clemente Fuentes, who can make the car rock and wobble like a conga dancer" (Edmund Newton). 
A person who drives such a car. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:  :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ROCK AND WOBBLE LIKE A CONGA DANCER.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 10:31 PM~5244824
> *ROCK AND WOBBLE LIKE A CONGA DANCER.
> *


doesnt your car do that Ken... i guess it qualifies as a lowrider... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. read all these pages of bull.. but there was some good points.. but now im confused... to tired from building lowriders....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2006, 12:50 AM~5245614
> *damn.. read all these pages of bull.. but there was some good points.. but now im confused... to tired from building lowriders....
> *


U NEED TO PUT SWANGAS N VOGUES ON YO BIKE, KEEP IT REAL HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck wangas and vouges.. im 13s 14's baby... and 26's.... for now untill i get my el caminno....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2006, 11:50 PM~5245614
> *damn.. read all these pages of bull.. but there was some good points.. but now im confused... to tired from building lowriders....
> *


[attachmentid=538294]
WHAT R U TALKIN ABOUT?
SHUT YO MOUF BATCH!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i hate you batch.... i hate you batch.. never thought id say!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

TO ALL WHO GIVE A FUCK.
JUST LIKE YOU "LOWRIDERS" AREN'T DIGGIN THE 20 & UP THING THERES PEOPLE THAT DONT DIG THE 13S AND 14S THING. ME PERSONALY I'VE ALWAYS HAD A RIDE ON 13S FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS+, ASK ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME. AND YEAH I'VE BEEN ON 20sAND UP FOR THE PAST 5 YEARS BUT I'VE NEVER ONCE CONSIDERED MY SUBURBAN A LOLO. CUZ ITS NOT ITS A CUSTOM TRUCK/SUV. SHIT, NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT I'VE NEVER HEARD ANYONE WITH BIG RIMS CALL THIER SHIT A LOLO. ALL YALL FOOLS OUT THERE ARGUING ABOUT THIS SHIT NEED TO MOVE AROUND AND DO WHAT THE FUCK "YOU" WANNA DO.
[attachmentid=538313]
[attachmentid=538314]
[attachmentid=538315]
[attachmentid=538317]


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 14 2006, 09:26 PM~5244780
> *SUP NIX!!!
> *


MY BAD DAWG WASSUP :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 09:21 PM~5244735
> *is this nice truck a lowrider
> 
> 
> ...



well i like how u use me as an example for ya'lls conversation...... ive never said that my truck is a lowrider or anything and ill never say that it is, even though i put juice in the truck instead of bags... ive been in the game for about 11 years and ive had a 64 bonneville original, 81 regal w/ juice & 13's, and a mini truck on 13's... now just because i put my truck in a show with a plaque doesnt mean that im saying its a lowrider, but just showing off the customizing ive done and to represent my club. with so many different styles of customization now-a-days, thats why when we started our club we wanted a name to incorporate all the different styles(HOUSTON STYLEZ CAR CLUB) instead of just singling out certain people. i have my truck for fun right now but plan on building an impala in the near future.....


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.... u da man.... man..... :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

a non lowrider


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

and now a lowrider ..... but shit they sit about the same hight ..... hmmmmm


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 15 2006, 03:32 AM~5246180
> *and now a lowrider ..... but shit they sit about the same hight ..... hmmmmm
> *


UR STILL COOL JOHN! I DONT CARE WHAT PEOPLE SAY BOUT YOU. LOL!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2006, 12:48 AM~5245805
> *TO ALL WHO GIVE A FUCK.
> JUST LIKE YOU "LOWRIDERS" AREN'T DIGGIN THE 20 & UP THING THERES PEOPLE THAT DONT DIG THE 13S AND 14S THING. ME PERSONALY I'VE ALWAYS HAD A RIDE ON 13S FOR THE PAST 10 YEARS+, ASK ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME. AND YEAH I'VE BEEN ON 20sAND UP FOR THE PAST 5 YEARS BUT I'VE NEVER ONCE CONSIDERED MY SUBURBAN A LOLO. CUZ ITS NOT ITS A CUSTOM TRUCK/SUV. SHIT, NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT I'VE NEVER HEARD ANYONE WITH BIG RIMS CALL THIER SHIT A LOLO. ALL YALL FOOLS OUT THERE ARGUING ABOUT THIS SHIT NEED TO MOVE AROUND AND DO WHAT THE FUCK "YOU" WANNA DO.
> 
> ...


The simple fact that people show up to "lowrider" events in their "non-lowrider" vehicles is what is being used to say that people call them lowriders. Now that I think, I dont remember hearing anyone saying that a truck on 20+" wheels was a lowlow. BUt its 2 issues, what makes a lowrider car...which we pretty much know the formula (or ingredients as 87cutty put it) for it by now. The other is the person, and what makes them a lowrider. I dont own a lowlow, nor have I, but want to. SO in the meantime, since I help Los and others and hang with lowriders, I am a waterboy. My apprenticeship will be over once I get a lowlow....now following tradition, would it be better if I built it my self so I can honestly say it came from the heart (which I prefer, at least for stuff I can handle or research and learn how to do) OR just have bank roll and have all these different shops do everything for me?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 14 2006, 11:59 PM~5245858
> *well i like how u use me as an example for ya'lls conversation...... ive never said that my truck is a lowrider or anything and ill never say that it is, even though i put juice in the truck instead of bags... ive been in the game for about 11 years and ive had a 64 bonneville original, 81 regal w/ juice & 13's, and a mini truck on 13's... now just because i put my truck in a show with a plaque doesnt mean that im saying its a lowrider, but just showing off the customizing ive done and to represent my club.  with so many different styles of customization now-a-days, thats why when we started our club we wanted a name to incorporate all the different styles(HOUSTON STYLEZ CAR CLUB) instead of just singling out certain people. i have my truck for fun right now but plan on building an impala in the near future.....
> *


wasnt meant to single you out i gave u a compliment i was just curious to see what others thought. since some on this website dont have a clue. but your truck is nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 08:42 PM~5244900
> *doesnt your car do that Ken... i guess it qualifies as a lowrider...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Wasup people... im still in town so i'm going to swing by the BBQ today. Imma be in a daily though.. the lo is still at home tucked in to sleep..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 14 2006, 09:35 AM~5240513
> *this is what a real lowrider should look like!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 14 2006, 09:52 AM~5240625
> *no..there trucks same as a suv.. but they are involved in lowriding and the lifestyle.
> *



define the lowrider lifestyle?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 10:56 AM~5241051
> *I JUST TALKED TO THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS AND WE ALL VOTED THAT WE WILL LET YOU MAKE IT...SINCE ITS CUSTOM PAINT AND HAS THOSE WHITE WALL TIRES
> *



and my truck?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2006, 08:45 AM~5247080
> *and my truck?
> *


since its on daytons the national board of lowriders has decided to let you make it as well. FNU also had a part of the decision


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> In my eyes, this are lowriders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2006, 07:41 AM~5246671
> *wasnt meant to single you out i gave u a compliment i was just curious to see what others thought. since some on this website dont have a clue. but your truck is nice
> *


oh i know kenny its cool and i appreciate the compliment.....i was trying to let others on here that dont have a clue know how i look at the situation even though i have a truck on 20's.... once again i appreciate the compliment and to me ur car is the real deal traditional lowrider...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up people.... Hope to see yall out here in Baytown tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2006, 08:02 AM~5246924
> *define the lowrider lifestyle?
> *


why....my opinion is mine...ask someone else..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2006, 08:02 AM~5246924
> *define the lowrider lifestyle?
> *


que que


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2006, 09:24 AM~5247221
> *since its on daytons the national board of lowriders has decided to let you make it as well. FNU also had a part of the decision
> *



FNU certified


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2006, 12:12 PM~5248127
> *why....my opinion is mine...ask someone else..
> *



that's why I asked you.. I want to hear your point of view...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DAVE, WHATS YOUR OPINION


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2006, 02:22 PM~5248857
> *DAVE, WHATS YOUR OPINION
> *



hmmm let me see....well here it is... a LOWRIDER is a *customized(paint, body mod,etc..* motor vehicle, that *has wire wheels(spokes*) and *may have hydraulics(juice or hydros) or lowered* no 4dr cars except cadilllacs, lincolns and some SUV's. no motorcycles. 3 or 4 wheelers,go-carts, etc...

just my opinion


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 07:49 PM~5230306
> *hahaha who the hell is toby keith...I was thinking more Vinnie Paul from PANTERA!
> 
> 
> ...



that foo looks like ramon ayala


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 12 2006, 08:01 PM~5230341
> *I know who Vinnie is you know who Toby is....i guess its a stalemate.  Oh well Vinnie is in the Dallas metal band PANTERA.  Toby I assume is a country singer....I dont listen to country.  BAD Drivers ed memories. :0
> *



u killed it waterboy :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2006, 04:14 PM~5249131
> *that foo looks like ramon ayala*


HEY MAN DONT TALK ABOUT THE KING LIKE THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 15 2006, 12:24 PM~5248217
> *que que
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

HEEEEELLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO ANYBODY HERE


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2006, 04:04 PM~5249074
> *hmmm let me see....well here it is... a LOWRIDER is a customized(paint, body mod,etc.. motor vehicle, that has wire wheels(spokes) and may have hydraulics(juice or hydros) or lowered no 4dr cars except cadilllacs, lincolns and some SUV's. no motorcycles. 3 or 4 wheelers,go-carts, etc...
> 
> just my opinion
> *


I guess someone needs to tell harley to change the name.
No I don't consider a motorcycle a "Lowrider" in the sense that everyone is arguing about but this shows that is just a lable. Call your car or yourself what ever you want.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2006, 04:17 PM~5249144
> *u killed it waterboy :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I need to get fired as that cause I always forget the water


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=539852]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAPPY EASTER!!

See whomever is going to Roseland Park later.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 16 2006, 06:43 AM~5252437
> *HAPPY EASTER!!
> 
> See whomever is going to Roseland Park later.. :biggrin:
> *


nice avitar


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who else is working on the easter sunday enjoying that double time and a half :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Latin - You should of came last night.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

My Anthem

http://www6.islanddefjam.com/www2/av_syste...O5D9458A8-73565


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

provok you are just a playboy arent you. watch out might get cig burns on that shirt


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 15 2006, 11:11 PM~5251219
> *HEEEEELLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO ANYBODY HERE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2006, 05:59 PM~5243247
> *sounds like an event for my engraved zeniths
> *


***** please :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2006, 03:31 PM~5254671
> ****** please :uh:
> *


do i have to post pics to shut you up???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2006, 06:00 PM~5254823
> *do i have to post pics to shut you up???
> *


what u gonna do, get the pics off the net? :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2006, 11:12 AM~5253205
> *Latin - You should of came last night.
> 
> 
> ...


hook it up with the big titty bitch with the red hair :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 16 2006, 12:37 AM~5251373
> *I guess someone needs to tell harley to change the name.
> No I don't consider a motorcycle a "Lowrider" in the sense that everyone is arguing about but this shows that is just a lable. Call your car or yourself what ever you want.
> *



this has just gotten way out of hand for me...  



I put a brushed aluminum face on my focus' instrument panel... Now I own 2 lowriders! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 16 2006, 07:59 PM~5255605
> *this has just gotten way out of hand for me...
> I put a brushed aluminum face on my focus' instrument panel... Now I own 2 lowriders!  :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 16 2006, 06:46 PM~5255578
> *hook it up with the big titty bitch with the red hair :cheesy:
> *



i 2nd that :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

where the pics from today????...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 15 2006, 10:37 PM~5251373
> *I guess someone needs to tell harley to change the name.
> No I don't consider a motorcycle a "Lowrider" in the sense that everyone is arguing about but this shows that is just a label. Call your car or yourself what ever you want.
> *



a MARKETING LABEL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 16 2006, 07:37 PM~5255834
> *where the pics from today????...
> *



what u didn't take any? :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 16 2006, 07:38 PM~5255839
> *what u didn't take any? :biggrin:
> *


naw


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i be that boy's pappy!!!! :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2006, 08:38 PM~5256225
> *i be that boy's pappy!!!!  :uh:
> *


no,i be that boy's pappy!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TIO CHUY BUCKS!!!!! :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=541071]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where can i get one of those


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

who has pics from roseland park????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

IDK DOG. HAVE TO ASK CHUY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when is chuy gonna let me hardline his trunk fool been bullshittin for about 2 years now i wont tell his girlfriend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 14 2006, 12:20 PM~5240809
> *I think these two ingredients make it an unquestionable lowrider
> 
> Spokes and Juice! although not exclusively just those.  :biggrin:
> ...


Nah, was disappointed in it ending soo soon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2006, 12:42 PM~5240954
> *Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


is that la payasa?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2006, 12:12 PM~5253205
> *Latin - You should of came last night.
> 
> 
> ...


I was too tired and I couldn't understand where you were at. You sounded drunk :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2006, 12:12 PM~5253205
> *Latin - You should of came last night.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Juan, I saw her at church on Sunday... what did you do to her... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 06:20 AM~5257954
> *Hey Juan, I saw her at church on Sunday... what did you do to her... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Picnic pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Mas pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Chocolate bunny?? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2006, 09:45 PM~5256585
> *TIO CHUY BUCKS!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> [attachmentid=541071]
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

aight, we all know what the traditional lowrider models are, g-bodies, caddies, bombs, impalas. there's no question about that.

what i'm trying to point out is that there's a double standard. for example: 

the beige regal on bagz. when he had 20" spokes people were constantly giving him shit cuz it didn't meet traditional standards. but he still made it on S&J. so now it has 13s. but it still has bagz which doesn't meet everyone's traditional criteria. but it's ok cuz he's got 13s. :dunno: 

the cavalier on 13s. fwd 90s model. not sure if it has juice yet but it doesn't meet everyone's traditinal standards, right? but it's still a lowrider. 

so what's stopping a 2003 silverado on bagz with 22"spokes from being a lowrider? does he need 14s with white walls?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 17 2006, 09:14 AM~5258421
> *aight, we all know what the traditional lowrider models are, g-bodies, caddies, bombs, impalas. there's no question about that.
> 
> what i'm trying to point out is that there's a double standard. for example:
> ...


I guess it all depends who you are out to please, impress or earn respect from. If or hopefully WHEN i get something I can care less about any of that from other people. AS long as I can afford it and dig it, and it make ME happy, who cares.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 17 2006, 08:14 AM~5258421
> *aight, we all know what the traditional lowrider models are, g-bodies, caddies, bombs, impalas. there's no question about that.
> 
> what i'm trying to point out is that there's a double standard. for example:
> ...


im the guy with the ivory regal which most of ya'll know. yes, i had got alot of shit cuz it not traditional . but huh like you said i who in snj and lowrider maganize , for being different from everyone thats why in magainzes . i was one of the first ones to put 20's and bags on a regal back in 2000. But like an old friend said," different spokes for different folks."


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

tryin to post pics :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 17 2006, 11:13 AM~5258803
> *tryin to post pics  :angry:
> *


It's coming back to Daddy


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 17 2006, 11:18 AM~5258834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red x few, it's yo cheap internet

actually let me school you....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I HAVE FIXED IT!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2006, 09:45 PM~5256585
> *TIO CHUY BUCKS!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> [attachmentid=541071]
> *


thats chubbacca


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Apr 17 2006, 11:07 AM~5258756
> *im the guy with the  ivory regal which most of ya'll know. yes, i had got alot of shit cuz it not traditional . but huh like you said  i who in snj and lowrider maganize , for being different from everyone thats why in magainzes . i was one of the first ones to put 20's and bags on a regal back in 2000. But like an old friend said," different spokes for different folks."
> *


uffin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Some ULA members...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I knew u were gonna do something like that :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Steve's selling the blzr if anyone has intrest


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=5&t=255485


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 08:57 AM~5258684
> *I guess it all depends who you are out to please, impress or earn respect from.  If or hopefully WHEN i get something I can care less about any of that from other people.  AS long as I can afford it and dig it, and it make ME happy, who cares.
> *


shut up waterboy...... gatoradeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 17 2006, 09:32 AM~5258933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like roberts ride..loooks real good


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 11:18 AM~5259163
> *shut up waterboy...... gatoradeeeeeeeeee
> *


hows that pink splotch on your ass doing? I bet that burn will leave a mark. So what did they brand on your rump? AHAHAHAHA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 10:20 AM~5259186
> *hows that pink splotch on your ass doing?  I bet that burn will leave a mark. So what did they brand on your  rump? AHAHAHAHA
> *


ass is doin ok.. did u bring out enough water from the ice bergs in alaska for every one.... lol... im bored.. dont listen to me


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 11:22 AM~5259196
> *ass is doin ok.. did u bring out enough water from the ice bergs in alaska for every one.... lol... im bored.. dont listen to me
> *


nope I am a bad waterboy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 17 2006, 10:14 AM~5258421
> *aight, we all know what the traditional lowrider models are, g-bodies, caddies, bombs, impalas. there's no question about that.
> 
> what i'm trying to point out is that there's a double standard. for example:
> ...



I think y'all are getting way off track on this one... nobody said anything about the size of the wheels, at least I know I didnt. It made it into SNJ because it had spokes along with other details that I considered made it into a lowrider, paint and stripes for example. 

Everyone is arguing with themselves now, 


1) nobody is trying to stop anyone from building something different, if that is what you like, do it.
2) Size of the spokes do not matter to me
3) if it is not a lowrider dont call it one...
4) traditional or non-traditional = lowriders both.

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 10:57 AM~5258684
> *I guess it all depends who you are out to please, impress or earn respect from.  If or hopefully WHEN i get something I can care less about any of that from other people.  AS long as I can afford it and dig it, and it make ME happy, who cares.
> *



I dont think anyone is arguing this point either... build what you like homie...

but if it is not a lowrider dont call it one... :biggrin: 


or is that not what the whole debate was about? defining what a lowrider was.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

...all my friends drive a lowrider ...thathathathartha..tha.tthathathatha


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 12:24 PM~5259211
> *I think y'all are getting way off track on this one... nobody said anything about the size of the wheels, at least I know I didnt. It made it into SNJ because it had spokes along with other details that I considered made it into a lowrider, paint and stripes for example.
> 
> Everyone is arguing with themselves now,
> ...


in your opinion, which of the 3 rides i mentioned are lowriders?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 11:24 AM~5259211
> *I think y'all are getting way off track on this one... nobody said anything about the size of the wheels, at least I know I didnt. It made it into SNJ because it had spokes along with other details that I considered made it into a lowrider, paint and stripes for example.
> 
> Everyone is arguing with themselves now,
> ...


you may not have, but I distinctly recall 13" or 14" being tossed around as being "necessary" to classify a vehicle as a lowrider.
1.) No doubt, unless someone else is paying for it.
2.) not to you but everyone has a different opinion of whats acceptable
3.) I think I can call my vehicle what I want, whether or not someone agrees, pues pitos.
4.)......ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 17 2006, 12:33 PM~5259268
> *in your opinion, which of the 3 rides i mentioned are lowriders?
> *


the first 2 are lowriders... I have to see the trucks style first.

(IMO :biggrin: )


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 12:36 PM~5259288
> *the first 2 are lowriders... I have to see the trucks style first.
> 
> (IMO  :biggrin: )
> *


uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 12:34 PM~5259276
> *you may not have, but I distinctly recall 13" or 14" being tossed around as being "necessary" to classify a vehicle as a lowrider.
> 1.) No doubt, unless someone else is paying for it.
> 2.) not to you but everyone has a different opinion of whats acceptable
> ...



isnt that the whole point of the debate to put my thoughts into it (im tired of having to put IMO on everything I type, if it wasnt my opinion then I wouldnt of typed it, it should just be a given by now).

Call it what you want, it doesnt make it right.

If I want to Ill call my Boxer a Chihuahua, because I like the way it sounds when I say it, and all my friends have Chihuahuas... and no one better tell me different or else Ill cry... :tears: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 12:43 PM~5259329
> *isnt that the whole point of the debate to put my thoughts into it (im tired of having to put IMO on everything I type, if it wasnt my opinion then I wouldnt of typed it, it should just be a given by now).
> 
> Call it what you want, it doesnt make it right.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 17 2006, 12:45 PM~5259339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I wasnt trying to offend anyone with that comment, after I re-read it it sounded a bit hurtful...


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 12:43 PM~5259329
> *isnt that the whole point of the debate to put my thoughts into it (im tired of having to put IMO on everything I type, if it wasnt my opinion then I wouldnt of typed it, it should just be a given by now).
> 
> Call it what you want, it doesnt make it right.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

funny, but not a good comparison. that's like calling a chevy a ford.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 17 2006, 11:45 AM~5259339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You ready for POP. If I take my homegirls, don't say that I went last week. I told them I was working. They don't know that I called in.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anyways with all this lowrider who and what talk.. change subject.... so who took a mean ass shit this morning....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 11:57 AM~5259381
> *I wasnt trying to offend anyone with that comment, after  I re-read it it sounded a bit hurtful...
> 
> *


naw bro it just makes you come off off as an ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 17 2006, 01:01 PM~5259410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> funny, great comparison.  that's like calling a chevy a ford.
> *



youre making my point... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 12:03 PM~5259419
> *anyways with all this lowrider who and what talk.. change subject.... so who took a mean ass shit this morning....
> *


After a weekend of barbecue , i wouldnt suggest going to a restroom after me :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I think it all cames down to opinions. I call my Cadi a lowrider. If I was to get some swangaz, I would call it a slab with hydroz. If I would throw some 20s, I would call it a Cadi on Twinkies.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 17 2006, 01:05 PM~5259438
> *I think it all cames down to opinions. I call my Cadi a lowrider. If I was to get some swangaz, I would call it a slab with hydroz. If I would throw some 20s, I would call it a Cadi on Twinkies.
> *




:thumbsdown: 

are you drinking so early?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 01:04 PM~5259429
> *youre making my point...  :biggrin:
> *


not really, a boxer will always be a boxer. unless you can customize you boxer to look like a chihuaha :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 12:04 PM~5259429
> *youre making my point...   :biggrin:
> *


using that analogy to make your point would be like comparing 2 stock vehicles. Alot of vehicles are made up of all sorts of cars and sometimes not even car parts. Unless your boxer has mods besides maybe cropped ears and a tail and dewclaw removed, she's a boxer. Now if you switch out the legs with some dachsund legs you got you a lowdog. BUt you GOTTA have it with Chihuahua ears or else its not an official lowdog.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 17 2006, 01:02 PM~5259414
> *You ready for POP. If I take my homegirls, don't say that I went last week. I told them I was working. They don't know that I called in.
> *


Hell yeah I'm ready! lol ... okay, but remind me again after I've had a couple of beers, please :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 12:06 PM~5259444
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> are you drinking so early?
> *


I'm quiting.


After tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 17 2006, 01:10 PM~5259471
> *I'm quiting.
> After tonight.  :biggrin:
> *


fk that! After tomorrow night! :thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 01:08 PM~5259458
> *using that analogy to make your point would be like comparing 2 stock vehicles.  Alot of vehicles are made up of all sorts of cars and sometimes not even car parts.  Unless your boxer has mods besides maybe cropped ears and a tail and dewclaw removed, she's a boxer.
> *



now youre both making my point... a lowrider is a lowrider and a generic other custom car is a generic custom car.

plus ya'll didnt get the point... what I was saying was... is it even worth it?...

well what I was saying was, that even though it is not a Chihuahua I can call it whatever the hell I want and nobody can tell me not to.

I was not trying to make a direct analogy of a car with certain mods and a dog with mods... again ya'll are going way out on this...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 17 2006, 01:07 PM~5259447
> *not really, a boxer will always be a boxer. unless you can customize you boxer to look like a chihuaha :ugh:
> *



but you cant tell me different by ya'lls rationale I can call it what ever I want,,, THAT WAS MY POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im leaving this one alone... last post on this subject.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 12:12 PM~5259480
> *now youre both making my point... a lowrider is a lowrider and a generic other custom car is a generic custom car.
> 
> plus ya'll didnt get the point... what I was saying was... is it even worth it?...
> ...


my bad but you saying it like that didnt seem to push that you have the right to call it what you want but make it seem like an infantile tantrum of someone who cant accept they do not have a lowrider and decide to just call it one. Hence my saying that statement made you comm off the wrong way.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 11:18 AM~5259163
> *shut up waterboy...... gatoradeeeeeeeeee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 01:16 PM~5259500
> *my bad but you saying it like that didnt seem to push that you have the right to call it what you want but make it seem like an infantile tantrum of someone who cant accept they do not have a lowrider and decide to just call it one.  Hence my saying that statement made you comm off the wrong way.
> *



I understand that, that is why I kinda apologized a post afterwards...

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 12:57 PM~5259381
> *I wasnt trying to offend anyone with that comment, after  I re-read it it sounded a bit hurtful...
> 
> *


 :uh: Don't be soft, be a man and tell it like it is :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 17 2006, 01:02 PM~5259414
> *You ready for POP. If I take my homegirls, don't say that I went last week. I told them I was working. They don't know that I called in.
> *


 :uh: Don't be a chicken, be a man :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2006, 01:21 PM~5259528
> *:uh:  Don't be soft, be a man and tell it like it is  :uh:
> *



calmate big huevos...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't like letting girls know that I lie to them. :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 01:12 PM~5259480
> *now youre both making my point... a lowrider is a lowrider and a generic other custom car is a generic custom car.
> 
> plus ya'll didnt get the point... what I was saying was... is it even worth it?...
> ...


you started it with the dog analogies.

and you don't see my point. you dog is a boxer, you can call it whatever the hell you want but it will always be a boxer. you can't add something to it and call it something else. 

a chevy is a chevy. you can add 
a) 13s & hydros and call it a lowrider
b) 20" billets & bagz and call it a hotrod
c) 20" spokes and hydros and call it ??
d) 20" spokes and bagz and call it ??

there isn't a rule book you can go look up to see if a ride qualifies as a lowrider or not. like provoc said, everyone's got a different opinion of what it should be.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 17 2006, 01:25 PM~5259554
> *you started it with the dog analogies.
> 
> and you don't see my point. you dog is a boxer, you can call it whatever the hell you want but it will always be a boxer. you can't add something to it and call it something else.
> ...




sorry gotta do it... you cannot tell me I cannot call my dog whatever I want even though its not, get the point?
:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Generic Customs rule!!

Hey Im copyrighting that right away. 

:biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 01:28 PM~5259569
> *sorry gotta do it... you cannot tell me I cannot call my dog whatever I want even though its not, get the point?
> :wave:
> *


read the post homie, i said you can call it whatever you want but it will always be a boxer.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 17 2006, 01:40 PM~5259654
> *read the post homie, i said you can call it whatever you want but it will always be a boxer.
> *



exactly. I get it. do you?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 01:40 PM~5259659
> *exactly. I get it. do you?
> *


get what? like i said, it's a bad analogy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

did anyone read the news about Iran having 40,000 suicide bombers ready to attack the US?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 01:47 PM~5259703
> *did anyone read the news about Iran having 40,000 suicide bombers ready to attack the US?
> *


they've always been ready ... nothing new ... we just need to not piss them off ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 17 2006, 01:57 PM~5259784
> *they've always been ready ... nothing new ... we just need to not piss them off ...  :biggrin:
> *


too late, bush has been doing that for years.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh no, Id rather keep talking about the puppy dogs and lowriders...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

read this... its too funny... it may apply to alot of what goes on here... 

(IMO)

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c....u=boiling_blood


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2006, 01:59 PM~5259798
> *too late, bush has been doing that for years.
> *


yeah, that's what I'm talmbout


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 11:05 AM~5259436
> *After a weekend of barbecue , i wouldnt suggest going to a restroom after me  :biggrin:
> *


ol funky booty ass boy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hey john, missed you at Drink on Saturday!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 01:24 PM~5259976
> *hey john, missed you at Drink on Saturday!
> *


Sick :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2006, 02:34 PM~5260038
> *Sick :barf:
> *


I heard, 
chillon...

(IMHO)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2006, 01:34 PM~5260038
> *Sick :barf:
> *


Work aint agreeing with you huh?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 02:36 PM~5260054
> *Work aint agreeing with you huh?
> *


he seems to be allergic to it...



(IMO)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 01:39 PM~5260085
> *he seems to be allergic to it...
> (IMO)
> 
> ...


i think your right


(IMO) :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 01:39 PM~5260085
> *he seems to be allergic to it...
> (IMO)
> 
> ...


Is that catchy? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 02:52 PM~5260170
> *Is that catchy? :biggrin:
> *



yeah... but once you get that infusion of cash flow at the end of the week, it seems to go away.



(IMO)
:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 12:40 PM~5259659
> *exactly. I get it. do you?
> *


i get it :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 17 2006, 02:01 PM~5260220
> *yeah... but once you get that infusion of cash flow at the end of the week, it seems to go away.
> (IMO)
> :biggrin:
> *


Sometimes it makes a brutha work weekends :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 17 2006, 02:16 PM~5260301
> *Sometimes it makes a brutha work weekends  :biggrin:
> *


now that sucks


(IMO)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2006, 02:35 PM~5260424
> *now that sucks
> (IMO)
> *


not when you'd be at home doing jack...or playing online games


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

More pics of the Easter celebration....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=255527


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So who is going to see Ramon Ayala thursday??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2006, 03:28 PM~5260775
> *So who is going to see Ramon Ayala thursday??
> *


where at


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see that boy with 1600 hanging off the bumper


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2006, 03:28 PM~5260775
> *So who is going to see Ramon Ayala thursday??
> *


YEAH WHERE AT


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 11:18 AM~5259163
> *shut up waterboy...... gatoradeeeeeeeeee
> *


THA WAAATER SUX, IT REALLY REALLY SUX :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 17 2006, 04:55 PM~5260975
> *YEAH WHERE AT
> *


JONES PLAZA DOWNTOWN  FREE - 21 & UP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 17 2006, 03:13 PM~5261070
> *JONES PLAZA DOWNTOWN  FREE - 21 & UP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 17 2006, 05:13 PM~5261070
> *JONES PLAZA DOWNTOWN  FREE - 21 & UP
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 17 2006, 04:13 PM~5261070
> *JONES PLAZA DOWNTOWN  FREE - 21 & UP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2006, 07:28 AM~5232104
> *Press Release:
> 
> For Immediate Release
> ...


TTT


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

IS LATINS TRUCK CONSIDERED A LOLO? :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=541936]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 05:40 PM~5261232
> *IS LATINS TRUCK CONSIDERED A LOLO? :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=541936]
> *


That's a Nissan fewl :twak:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

that car was too ugly with those rims...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HERES A "FEW" PIX :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=541940]
[attachmentid=541941]
[attachmentid=541942]


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up primo!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ONE MORE
[attachmentid=541945]


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)

cool car man  :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea car looks good.... im still tired and burnt up from it tho


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 05:02 PM~5261378
> *yea car looks good.... im still tired and burnt up from it tho
> *


YEAH I NOTICED
[attachmentid=541971]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

BUT FOR REALS THOUGH I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANX TO THEM BOYZ IN HOUSTON STYLEZ C.C. FOR ALL THE HELP. THANX FELLAS :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

EX214GIRL

:wave:


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 04:51 PM~5261310
> *ONE MORE
> [attachmentid=541945]
> *


Now, That's a LOWRIDER.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 17 2006, 05:54 PM~5261553
> *Now, That's a LOWRIDER.
> *


ITS NOT A LOWRIDER UNTIL "LONESTAR" AND "EX214" SAY IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 04:33 PM~5261441
> *YEAH I NOTICED
> [attachmentid=541971]
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its dat boy "DARK ASS" :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 05:27 PM~5261708
> *ITS NOT A LOWRIDER UNTIL "LONESTAR" AND "EX214" SAY IT IS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ..car lookin good "GRAND KING"... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 17 2006, 06:47 PM~5261822
> *:biggrin: ..car lookin good "GRAND KING"... :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 17 2006, 06:47 PM~5261822
> *:biggrin: ..car lookin good "GRAND KING"... :biggrin:
> *



i agree.. clean as fuk..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 05:35 PM~5261454
> *BUT FOR REALS THOUGH I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANX TO THEM BOYZ IN HOUSTON STYLEZ C.C. FOR ALL THE HELP. THANX FELLAS :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....no problem brotha...it was 2 long ass days but in the end its all well worth it. glad to see u happy with it...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 17 2006, 06:46 PM~5261814
> *its dat boy "DARK ASS"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 17 2006, 08:17 PM~5261967
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....no problem brotha...it was 2 long ass days but in the end its all well worth it. glad to see u happy with it...
> *


whats up mayne! didnt see u yesterday...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

box is looking good, any trunk pics


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2006, 07:49 PM~5262180
> *box is looking good, any trunk pics
> *


JUST ONE BUT UR GONNA HAVE TO EXCUSE THE AMP WIRES AND SHIT. IT'LL BE LOOKIN GOOD BY THIS WEEKEND THOUGH.  
[attachmentid=542295]


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 17 2006, 07:47 PM~5262157
> *whats up mayne! didnt see u yesterday...
> *



whut it dew homie, i was there like until 4:30.....i seen u drive by once but that was the only time i had seen ya....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 04:35 PM~5261454
> *BUT FOR REALS THOUGH I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANX TO THEM BOYZ IN HOUSTON STYLEZ C.C. FOR ALL THE HELP. THANX FELLAS :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea... doin a set up in two days.... never again... but yeah..when i get my car.. yo ass better be there... lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice trunk, watch out with those batteries they will leave u high and dry. i know, i have the same ones.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the national board of lowriders just sent me email they said they will let you make it nix. even if its on 14s


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 
i heard spooky is back in the game


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CHEVY SITTIN ON 24'S YA DIG.......................

MY LIL BRO'S CAR


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DONT WORRY HE SAYS ITS A HIGHRIDER


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 17 2006, 07:13 PM~5262338
> *DONT WORRY HE SAYS ITS A HIGHRIDER
> *


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HIS RIMS WAY BIGGER THAN MINE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2006, 08:06 PM~5262298
> *nice trunk, watch out with those batteries they will leave u high and dry. i know, i have the same ones.
> *


I GOT 14 MORE BATTERYS AT THE HOUSE FOR BACK UP.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 07:20 PM~5262408
> *I GOT 14 MORE BATTERYS AT THE HOUSE FOR BACK UP.
> *


LOL YEAH.. DATS TRUE... ALL DEM FUCKIN BATTERIES...


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)

"GRAND KING" ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

WHO DA HELL ARE U .. USERNAME....


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I started a new car club... :biggrin: So far only two members.... 

We're recruiting.... :biggrin: 

No requirements...you just have to go to shows :biggrin: 

~~~ Coast Swangaz~~~


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf... umm ok....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2006, 08:10 PM~5262323
> *:0
> i heard spooky is back in the game
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)

WHO DE HELL ARE U sic713...........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im sic713.. aka darkness.... just wondering who u are.. i see a new peep in the forum.. so im just wonder who u are.. i might know ya


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)

na men thats cool am new to this just wonder who r what is a 'GAND KING'


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)

"GRAND KING" MY BAD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oo ok.. well welcome 2 lay it low.. and get ready cuz theres a bunch of hatters on here


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what kind of car is spooky fixing up


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what kind of car is spooky fixing up


----------



## username (Apr 13, 2006)

so who is "GRAND KING" does he/she have tne baddest ride in town????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

there is no grand king in houston... in my eyes.. the baddest ride here will be....... :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

dont know if its true or not but did rosie and franks cars get seezed by the irs (la caracha) and (outer limits) and also did rollin malo get seezed also......any info just the word im hearing and i have heard it from about 10 people....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by username_@Apr 17 2006, 09:54 PM~5262936
> *so who is "GRAND KING" does he/she have tne baddest ride in town????
> *


SOME "HATER" CALLED ME GRAND KING OF LOWRIDING ONCE SO OTHER PEOPLE STARTED CALLING ME GRAND KING SO I USED IT TO MY ADVANTAGE. AND I AM FAR FROM HAVING THE BADDEST RIDES IN THA "H". BUT I'M HAPPY WITH WHAT I GOT.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 17 2006, 09:13 PM~5263039
> *dont know if its true or not but did rosie and franks cars get seezed by the irs  (la caracha) and (outer limits) and also did rollin malo get seezed also......any info just the word im hearing and i have heard it from about 10 people....
> *


ive heard the same abou rollin malo but dats all .. would doubt if it was true


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good night houstonians....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 17 2006, 10:17 PM~5263067
> *Good night houstonians....
> *


YAH GO TO SLEEP PRIMO.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 17 2006, 09:13 PM~5263039
> *dont know if its true or not but did rosie and franks cars get seezed by the irs  (la caracha) and (outer limits) and also did rollin malo get seezed also......any info just the word im hearing and i have heard it from about 10 people....
> *


rumor was a few weeks ago


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 11:18 PM~5263072
> *YAH GO TO SLEEP PRIMO.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shit i heard about this shit a while back.. but who knows.. shit happens... people be ballin out of control


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 09:21 PM~5263094
> *shit i heard about this shit a while back.. but who knows.. shit happens... people be ballin out of control
> *


wouldnt call it ballin.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

ao is it fact or fiction?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont know dont really care. people do what they do


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I hear yah.. Just like the next man i'm trying to keep ma head above water.. but i'll be damn if i let someone come take ma low's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2006, 09:22 PM~5263103
> *wouldnt call it ballin.
> *


wat would u call it then


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Slim and Boiler oh and guess what ???
Yup Im going to see you guys sooner than I thought and we have got to PARTY!!!!
This was Friday drunk off of Patron and plenty of Tequila with Limes...my toungue was just to tease the camera guy... lol... !!!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

hmmmm......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow.... booooooiiiiiiinnnnnnggggggg!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 04:35 PM~5261454
> *BUT FOR REALS THOUGH I WANNA GIVE A BIG THANX TO THEM BOYZ IN HOUSTON STYLEZ C.C. FOR ALL THE HELP. THANX FELLAS :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: another satisfied customer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 17 2006, 09:43 PM~5263287
> *Hey Slim and Boiler oh and guess what ???
> Yup Im going to see you guys sooner than I thought and we have got to PARTY!!!!
> This was Friday drunk off of Patron and plenty of Tequila with Limes...my toungue was just to tease the camera guy... lol... !!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 18 2006, 12:03 AM~5263427
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


isnt that exciting ????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[attachmentid=542542]


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Mr. P P Head eh? haha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. found it on sum bitches page on myspace...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 12:06 AM~5263446
> *[attachmentid=542542]
> *


oh you are soooo funny sucks to have blue balls i have heard !!! lol...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 12:18 AM~5263522
> *yea.. found it on sum bitches page on myspace...
> *


whats your url i want to see your page!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 17 2006, 10:19 PM~5263536
> *whats your url i want to see your page!!
> *


here u go
http://www.myspace.com/12607044


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 12:23 AM~5263565
> *here u go
> http://www.myspace.com/12607044
> *


cool page !!!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 17 2006, 10:35 PM~5263639
> *cool page !!!
> *


thank ya


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 17 2006, 08:19 PM~5262690
> *I started a new car club... :biggrin:  So far only two members....
> 
> We're recruiting.... :biggrin:
> ...


what im down ?????? :uh: :uh: lets see what yall put out???? j/k :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 18 2006, 07:21 AM~5264371
> *what im down ?????? :uh:  :uh: lets see what yall put out???? j/k :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 05:23 AM~5264381
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


still with my family MAJESTICS d/fw 817 thought :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 18 2006, 07:25 AM~5264384
> *still with my family MAJESTICS d/fw 817 thought  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So you belong in two clubs?? :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 06:45 AM~5264435
> *So you belong in two clubs??  :nono:
> *


u only fixin up the bomb for oldies or any of your other 7 cars as well? Not being a smartass, I hadnt ever really thought about that before.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 17 2006, 09:19 PM~5262690
> *I started a new car club... :biggrin:  So far only two members....
> 
> We're recruiting.... :biggrin:
> ...


Well, it's ok if no ones joins.... I just like showing... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But maybe one day we'll have some more people...for now I'm chillin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 18 2006, 08:00 AM~5264475
> *u only fixin up the  bomb for oldies or any of your other <s>7</s> 8 cars as well?  Not being a smartass, I hadnt ever really thought about that before.
> *


Bomb is Oldies, the others are for my own use. You want to buy one to fit in? Not being a smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 08:15 AM~5264520
> *Bomb is Oldies, the others are for my own use.  You want to buy one to fit in?  Not being a smart ass  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 18 2006, 08:29 AM~5264566
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 08:33 AM~5264580
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *



:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 07:15 AM~5264520
> *Bomb is Oldies, the others are for my own use.  You want to buy one to fit in?  Not being a smart ass  :biggrin:
> *


Actually, I am gonna start trying to work something out with a guy that has a 54 Chevy chopped top lowered hotrod style. He was selling it and now he wants to keep it, but he may need to sell it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 18 2006, 08:40 AM~5264603
> *Actually, I am gonna start trying to work something out with a guy that has a 54 Chevy chopped top lowered hotrod style.  He was selling it and now he wants to keep it, but he may need to sell it.
> *


Best time to get it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 18 2006, 08:35 AM~5264585
> *:machinegun:  :guns:
> *


Carnalito, violence is not good for la raza.

 
dj


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 08:48 AM~5264631
> *Carnalito, violence is not good for la raza.
> 
> 
> ...



ok Lil puppet.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena im gonna valet park the rag today at pop, do you wanna roll


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up Htown....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Provok, el t-shirt?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 08:34 AM~5264809
> *Provok, el t-shirt?
> *


Whenever. You going to POP?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 18 2006, 09:40 AM~5264829
> *Whenever. You going to POP?
> *


nah. going to that car show at elim church on the 30th?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 07:42 AM~5264832
> *nah.  going to that car show at elim church on the 30th?
> *


kool.. will see u there.... :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 17 2006, 06:42 PM~5261493
> *EX214GIRL
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: wasssup! :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2006, 07:27 PM~5261708
> *ITS NOT A LOWRIDER UNTIL "LONESTAR" AND "EX214" SAY IT IS :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: 














:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 09:49 AM~5264865
> *kool.. will see u there.... :uh:
> *


Ok, I'll look for the only black person in the crowd :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2006, 08:50 AM~5264643
> *dena im gonna valet park the rag today at pop, do you wanna roll
> *


but its gonna be hot today ... and you don't have a/c


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 09:42 AM~5264832
> *nah.  going to that car show at elim church on the 30th?
> *


You're gonna miss Michael Salgado and Natalie!?!?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 08:12 AM~5265000
> *Ok, I'll look for the only black person in the crowd  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


true that.. unless slim goes.. then there will be to black lowriders... lol.. but in total theres about 5 of us... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 18 2006, 10:31 AM~5265132
> *You're gonna miss Michael Salgado and Natalie!?!?
> *


I have all that recycled music. Tejano singers/bands need to come out with new sheat to catch my attention. That's why I prefer Conjunto. At least they are putting out new material.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 10:52 AM~5265302
> *I have all that recycled music.  Tejano singers/bands need to come out with new sheat to catch my attention.  That's why I prefer Conjunto.  At least they are putting out new material.
> *


true, but I usually don't like the new stuff when they put it out anyway


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 08:49 AM~5264865
> *kool.. will see u there.... :uh:
> *


got details so I can add time and maybe a map link on HLC website?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 18 2006, 09:01 AM~5265346
> *got details so I can add time and maybe a map link on HLC website?
> *


i got a flyer but its in mikes truck.. ill let u know later on


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

i just got back from eating, i feel like :barf: , i ate too much!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 18 2006, 09:04 AM~5265365
> *i just got back from eating, i feel like  :barf: , i ate too much!
> *


thts cuz u live a sick life


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 18 2006, 11:04 AM~5265365
> *i just got back from eating, i feel like  :barf: , i ate too much!
> *


Pinche donuts :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 10:46 AM~5265645
> *Pinche donuts  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just saw this if anyone is looking for one.

1977 cheve caprice one owner 2door rare slant rear window 107k runs great call 281 564-2223

Guy wants 1400 for it


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 18 2006, 08:31 AM~5265132
> *You're gonna miss Michael Salgado and Natalie!?!?
> *


  ..that broad lookin fine!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up h-town...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: wassup


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEOPLES


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 09:56 AM~5265714
> *Just saw this if anyone is looking for one.
> 
> 1977 cheve caprice one owner 2door rare slant rear window 107k runs great call 281 564-2223
> ...


those slant windows are not good if you want to lift the car


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 18 2006, 11:07 AM~5264968
> *:cheesy: wasssup! :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ALMOST TIME


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 18 2006, 05:12 PM~5267585
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

I JUST WANTED TO SAY HI TO ALL MY FRIENDS... :wave:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 05:45 AM~5264435
> *So you belong in two clubs??  :nono:
> *


only in 1 and we now who "MAJESTICS" D/FW 817 "


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 17 2006, 09:43 PM~5263287
> *Hey Slim and Boiler oh and guess what ???
> Yup Im going to see you guys sooner than I thought and we have got to PARTY!!!!
> This was Friday drunk off of Patron and plenty of Tequila with Limes...my toungue was just to tease the camera guy... lol... !!!
> *


      :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz sup htown


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone want to donate a battery to give life back to this car :happysad:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i got a battery in the garage.dont know if it works


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2006, 07:55 PM~5269338
> *anyone want to donate a battery to give life back to this car :happysad:
> *


is trhe car coming back out.. uhh ohhhh


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 09:50 AM~5265281
> *true that.. unless slim goes.. then there will be to black lowriders... lol.. but in total theres about 5 of us... :biggrin:
> *



soon to be 6 dogg..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2006, 04:27 PM~5267681
> * ALMOST TIME
> *



What did you give that dog.. it looks high as hell.. musta ate some good pussy.. :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 18 2006, 08:19 PM~5269508
> *soon to be 6 dogg..
> *


hell yea.. kool.. :biggrin: we need more black lowriders...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 18 2006, 08:22 PM~5269526
> *What did you give that dog..  it looks high as hell..    musta ate some good pussy..  :ugh:
> *


lol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2006, 09:17 PM~5269489
> *is trhe car coming back out.. uhh ohhhh
> *


well its taking up room in my garage, dont know if i should work on it and give it back some life, or should i just give it away :happysad:


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

whoa


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

texasgold if u were to sell it how much would u sell it for


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2006, 08:29 PM~5269599
> *well its taking up room in my garage, dont know if i should work on it and give it back some life, or should i just give it away :happysad:
> *


well if ya wanna give it away il sure take it...but u should bring it back to life... help out the houston lowrider scene.. no make if its a tradional or not


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 18 2006, 09:37 PM~5269678
> *texasgold if u were to sell it how much would u sell it for
> *


i tried to sell it last year for 1g.....i'll see if i can find the link




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3644576


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dude gets owned

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=667016846&n=2


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2006, 09:43 PM~5269235
> *          :cheesy:
> *


Milagro I hear from you!!!! Where the hell have you been?? You dont call me no mo, you dont check your myspace emails ... 
I dont Love you no mo ....:tears: 



J/P .......... I still Love You !!!


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2006, 10:49 PM~5269734
> *i tried to sell it last year for 1g.....i'll see if i can find the link
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3644576
> *



1g and nobody bought it?! That ride is a clean ass "generic custom"! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 19 2006, 07:36 AM~5271074
> *:uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 07:40 AM~5271083
> *:dunno:
> *


i think he means " :uh: "


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 07:43 AM~5271088
> *i think he means " :uh: "
> *



:dunno: 

:around:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 06:43 AM~5271088
> *i think he means " :uh: "
> *


no i meant

(IMO) :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 19 2006, 07:44 AM~5271092
> *no i meant
> 
> (IMO) :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

THATS BETTER.... (IMHO)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

<---Ready for my 4 day weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

<-- only one day weekend


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so any events coming up?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 07:49 AM~5271105
> *so any events coming up?
> *


Yep.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 06:46 AM~5271095
> *THATS BETTER.... (IMHO)
> *


(IMO)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think there are 2 events for Sunday the 30th, unless 1 got rescheduled :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is funny...

I found this on the site I linked the other day.


_*"This one pisses me off just thinking about it. If you slit my throat right now you'd get shot in the eye with boiling blood. Any time you say something sucks around someone who disagrees, they try to validate their taste in shitty music/movies/clothing by reminding you that you still only speak for yourself, as if their opinions are in jeopardy of being monopolized by your own. Everyone already knows it's my opinion by virtue of the fact that I said it, no need to restate the obvious you dopey twat."*_

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 19 2006, 07:52 AM~5271112
> *I think there are 2 events for Sunday the 30th, unless 1 got rescheduled :dunno:
> *



which ones are they...

the Elim church is one right?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 07:55 AM~5271118
> *which ones are they...
> 
> the Elim church is one right?
> *


Yes, and Hooters is the other


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena tell benzo she cant be leaving her clothes here at the house anymore.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2006, 08:54 AM~5271271
> *dena tell benzo she cant be leaving her clothes here at the house anymore.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2006, 07:54 AM~5271271
> *dena tell benzo she cant be leaving her clothes here at the house anymore.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2006, 08:54 AM~5271271
> *dena tell benzo she cant be leaving her clothes here at the house anymore.
> *


Your dad found them? :0 :0 :0 :0 

I got 1st dibs on her chonez!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 06:17 AM~5271151
> *Yes, and Hooters is the other
> *


which hooters.. wat kind of show is it... and where da hoes at.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 09:14 AM~5271346
> *which hooters.. wat kind of show is it... and where da hoes at.... :biggrin:
> *


Tig Ole Biddies


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Big INS, ATF (and all sorts of other acronyms), sting across the street from my office going down right now... they have the whole company lined up against the wall checking IDs...

whole street is shut down...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 09:23 AM~5271388
> *Big INS, ATF (and all sorts of other acronyms), sting across the street from my office going down right now... they have the whole company lined up against the wall checking IDs...
> 
> whole street is shut down...
> *


They'd make a killing at my job. LOL! Our fabshop would go down quick.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 05:49 AM~5271105
> *so any events coming up?
> *


WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM

check the calander


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 07:17 AM~5271357
> *Tig Ole Biddies
> *


yea.. but what about the ass.. i wanna see sum bubble butts.... and not not pancake lookin type of shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 09:30 AM~5271421
> *yea.. but what about the ass.. i wanna see sum bubble butts.... and not not pancake lookin type of shit
> *


Then stay away from the Clear Lake Hooters. I recommend Kirby Hooters since they have some nice Sistas and Latinas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 07:31 AM~5271423
> *Then stay away from the Clear Lake Hooters.  I recommend Kirby Hooters since they have some nice Sistas and Latinas
> *


lol... kool.. which hooters is it at .. the carshow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 09:33 AM~5271434
> *lol... kool.. which hooters is it at .. the carshow
> *


The one with the bumpers and headlights


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 07:36 AM~5271445
> *The one with the bumpers and headlights
> *


wow. helpfull information


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 09:42 AM~5271472
> *wow. helpfull information
> *


Here to help. Anytime


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

whos down for hooters saturday night??? Latin you down...?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2006, 09:45 AM~5271485
> *whos down for hooters saturday night??? Latin you down...?
> *


got my dads party sat night. will have to pass on chaychays.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 07:46 AM~5271494
> *got my dads party sat night.  will have to pass on chaychays.
> *


blah....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 07:43 AM~5271478
> *Here to help.  Anytime
> *


yea ok... fucker :angry: i wanna take the big bitch out so da hooter hoes can jump on my cock


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 09:48 AM~5271501
> *yea ok... fucker :angry:  i wanna take the big bitch out so da hooter hoes can jump on my cock
> *


This one? :ugh: 
\/\/\/\/


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 07:49 AM~5271508
> *This one?  :ugh:
> \/\/\/\/
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2006, 09:50 AM~5271515
> *:barf:
> *


SickLife :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2006, 08:54 AM~5271271
> *dena tell benzo she cant be leaving her clothes here at the house anymore.
> *


 :guns:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 07:49 AM~5271508
> *This one?  :ugh:
> \/\/\/\/
> *


naw... no tortas 4 me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Michael is selling his 22's if you guys know anyone interested, just posted it in a For Sale forum:

22" Royal Blue Anodized Spokes
Gold nipple/hub/spinner
w/Pirelli Zero tires 265/35/22
used approx. 6 months
$2000 obo
contact Mike 979-574-9403
[email protected]




will post pics soon.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is the link for what is going down across the street from my office...

http://www.abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?sect...ocal&id=4092033

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/3804401.html


they have the street shut down both ways and ATF and BICE agents are running around everywhere, they told our company to keep everyone inside...

man its lunch time and I didnt bring anything to eat today! :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

la migra......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Here's a pic of the wheels:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2006, 10:32 AM~5272123
> *Here's a pic of the wheels:
> *


I WONDER HOW THEY WOULD LOOK ON MY "LOWRIDER" SUBURBAN :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2006, 09:41 AM~5272179
> *I WONDER HOW THEY WOULD LOOK ON MY "LOWRIDER" SUBURBAN :cheesy:
> *


lol.. he said its a low low.. color wouldnt match tho..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 10:42 AM~5272189
> *lol.. he said its a low low.. color wouldnt match tho..
> *


BUT A SUBURBAN IS A LOLO IF IT HAS SPOKES RIGHT???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

check it out


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2006, 09:44 AM~5272196
> *BUT A SUBURBAN IS A LOLO IF IT HAS SPOKES RIGHT???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ask the lowrider god..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 19 2006, 12:01 PM~5272298
> *check it out
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2006, 12:03 PM~5272311
> *ask the lowrider god..... :biggrin:
> *




Generic Customs God... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 08:12 AM~5271338
> *Your dad found them?  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I got 1st dibs on her chonez!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 09:21 AM~5272032
> *here is the link for what is going down across the street from my office...
> 
> http://www.abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?sect...ocal&id=4092033
> ...


gonna be lot of sad children today when there dads dont come home...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5272136


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2006, 12:12 PM~5272390
> *gonna be lot of sad children today when there dads dont come home...
> *



yup... I just got back from picking up something for lunch... they stopped me at the road block and asked me 50 questions... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 08:24 AM~5271392
> *They'd make a killing at my job.  LOL!  Our fabshop would go down quick.
> *


one of our customers fab shop got hit up the other day. they lost their whole night crew and bout 50 ppl from the day shift. craziness.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 08:49 AM~5271508
> *This one?  :ugh:
> \/\/\/\/
> *


Holy shit...i fell for a myspace chick like that. Met her and aint never talked to her again :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 11:09 AM~5272358
> *Generic Customs God...  :biggrin:
> *


although the definition of generic is an accurate description, saying someones ride is a generic custom, IMO, sounds like you are saying its not good enough to be the real thing but close enough. Such as in generic drugs. I hear that word all day long, being that I work at a generic pharmaceuticals testing laboratory. I cant help to think that. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 19 2006, 12:22 PM~5272473
> *although the definition of generic is an accurate description, saying someones ride is a generic custom, IMO, sounds like you are saying its not good enough to be the real thing but close enough.  Such as in generic drugs.  I hear that word all day long, being that I work at a generic pharmaceuticals testing laboratory.  I cant help to think that.  :biggrin:
> *


(IMGDHO)

I didnt call anyones ride that... My ride will be the first Generic Custom if you want, Im scratching the word lowrider out of my vocabulary.

Generic means there is no classification for it... _anything goes _custom.

Thats my term (im sending in the paperwork today) and I can say it means whatever I want it to mean... nobody has a say so in what I want it to mean...
:biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

IT'S GETTING HOT IN HURRRRRRRRRR! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 19 2006, 12:32 PM~5272525
> *IT'S GETTING HOT IN HURRRRRRRRRR! :biggrin:
> *



put the ac on... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ITS GETTING HOT OUTSIDE!!. :angry: ..Got my AC on full bast in my office


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 11:30 AM~5272510
> *(IMGDHO)
> 
> I didnt call anyones ride that... My ride will be the first Generic Custom if you want, Im scratching the word lowrider out of my vocabulary.
> ...


you go with your bad self... :uh: 

I am starting to not want to be a part of any of this.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 19 2006, 11:33 AM~5272537
> *ITS GETTING HOT OUTSIDE!!. :angry: ..Got my AC on full bast in my office
> *


FREAKING HOUSTON WEATHER MAN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 19 2006, 12:34 PM~5272541
> *you go with your bad self... :uh:
> 
> I am starting to not want to be a part of any of this.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Where all my non lowriders at!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 12:13 PM~5272400
> *yup... I just got back from picking up something for lunch... they stopped me at the road block and asked me 50 questions...  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


did you answer like "oh my gawd! like tickle me wit a spoon fly guy!"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WTH?!?! 

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *Lord Goofy*, Dualhex02, firmelows, *Emperor Goofy*, latinkustoms4ever

Two goofies is one too many!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 12:37 PM~5272563
> *did you answer like "oh my gawd!  like tickle me wit a spoon fly guy!"
> *


I said "ju want ey taco" :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..Ned flanders.."oklie doklie"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 10:41 AM~5272592
> *I said "ju want ey taco"  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ..u ******


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2006, 12:41 PM~5272594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..Ned flanders.."oklie doklie"
> *



damn now he is replying at the same time with both usernames!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2006, 12:42 PM~5272596
> *:biggrin: ..u ******
> *


A ****** calling another ****** "******" :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sorry (IMO)


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 19 2006, 10:41 AM~5272589
> *WTH?!?!
> 
> 10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Alwayz two there are..nomore..noless.. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 10:43 AM~5272604
> *A ****** calling another ****** "******"  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 10:43 AM~5272604
> *A ****** calling another ****** "******"  :twak:
> *


just playin around fruit picker... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hey latin you were asking for this earlier right??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I dont want anyone in here to take anything personal... its just a discussion, what anybody says in here will not make a difference to what anyone else thinks or believes so just understand that all it is is a discussion and an exchange of ideas.

trust me I dont take anything personal and anything anyone types on here will never change what I believe... its all relative. 

now... GO GENERIC CUSTOMS!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 19 2006, 12:45 PM~5272627
> *just playin around fruit picker... :biggrin:
> *


no problem cebolla man.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

"your like eric sermon the GENERIC version"-8 mile :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats up yall :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 19 2006, 12:55 PM~5272683
> *whats up yall :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


el chile


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 11:50 AM~5272650
> *I dont want anyone in here to take anything personal... its just a discussion, what anybody says in here will not make a difference to what anyone else thinks or believes so just understand that all it is is a discussion and an exchange of ideas.
> 
> trust me I dont take anything personal and anything anyone types on here will never change what I believe... its all relative.
> ...


i wanna be down with GC :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 19 2006, 12:58 PM~5272708
> *i wanna be down with GC :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: 

Im now accepting members.
t-shirts are on the way... :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: vandalized318, latinkustoms4ever, firmelows, dj short dog, DONTBEFOOLED

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Gotti, *vandalized318*, latinkustoms4ever, firmelows, dj short dog, DONTBEFOOLED

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: vandalized318, EX214GIRL, houtex64, BIG_GUERO, Gotti, latinkustoms4ever, firmelows


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: houtex64, EX214GIRL, vandalized318, BIG_GUERO, Gotti, latinkustoms4ever, firmelows

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Ice Block, vandalized318, houtex64, BIG_GUERO, EX214GIRL, Gotti, latinkustoms4ever, firmelows


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2006, 11:44 AM~5272196
> *BUT A SUBURBAN IS A LOLO IF IT HAS SPOKES RIGHT???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


maybe :dunno: but you'd better check with 87 cutty first


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ( . ) ( . )


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 01:17 PM~5272808
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ( . ) ( . )
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 19 2006, 01:17 PM~5272807
> *maybe :dunno:  but you'd better check with 87 cutty first
> *



you only read what you want... huh...

(IMO)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2006, 01:19 PM~5272819
> *:twak:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 12:50 PM~5272650
> *I dont want anyone in here to take anything personal... its just a discussion, what anybody says in here will not make a difference to what anyone else thinks or believes so just understand that all it is is a discussion and an exchange of ideas.
> 
> trust me I dont take anything personal and anything anyone types on here will never change what I believe... its all relative.
> ...


true, i'm not trying to change what anybody thinks, just trying to point out the double standards that *i *see. uffin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 12:12 PM~5272786
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: vandalized318, EX214GIRL, houtex64, BIG_GUERO, Gotti, latinkustoms4ever, firmelows
> 
> ...


sup whats the deal


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*All my friends know the lowrider.
The low-ride-r is a little higher
low-rid-er, drives a little slower
low-rid-er is a little colder
low-rid-er knows every street yeah
low-rid-er doesnt wanna meet yeah
low-rid-er dont use no gas yeah
low-rid-er dont drive to fast
take a little trip take a little trip take a little trip to see
take a little trip take a little trip take a little trip with me*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 19 2006, 01:21 PM~5272833
> *sup whats the deal
> *


Same ole same ole. I'll roll by your house one day to play with your kitties again. lol

How's the chihuahua doing?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 01:19 PM~5272820
> *you only read what you want... huh...
> 
> (IMO)
> *


nah, i read what's on the board. buy i can't comprehend bs all that well


s&j&a :0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 12:23 PM~5272843
> *Same ole same ole.  I'll roll by your house one day to play with your kitties again.  lol
> 
> How's the chihuahua doing?
> *


they both passed away so i need another 1 do you kno where i can get a tea cup chihuahua


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 19 2006, 01:27 PM~5272863
> *they both passed away  so i need another 1 do you kno where i can get a tea cup chihuahua
> *


oh damn! R.I.P. :tears: 

I'll ask my sis, her mother in law breeds them.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup ppl...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 12:28 PM~5272872
> *oh damn!  R.I.P.  :tears:
> 
> I'll ask my sis, her mother in law breeds them.
> *


cool let me kno


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 19 2006, 01:29 PM~5272877
> *cool let me kno
> *


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 19 2006, 01:33 PM~5272898
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 01:37 PM~5272909
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

probably a dumb question but latin are you in here?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 19 2006, 12:51 PM~5272982
> *probably a dumb question but latin are you in here?
> *


9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users*)
3 Members: firmelows, Ice Block, KRAZYTOYZ


lol there he is


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2006, 01:22 PM~5272836
> *All my friends know the lowrider.
> The low-ride-r is a little higher
> low-rid-er, drives a little slower
> ...



:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 19 2006, 01:52 PM~5272996
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao: Everyone keeps talking about lowriders and shit ... I got the damn song stuck in my head


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2006, 01:54 PM~5273006
> *:roflmao: Everyone keeps talking about lowriders and shit ... I got the damn song stuck in my head
> *



:rofl:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2006, 01:22 PM~5272836
> *All my friends know the lowrider.
> The low-ride-r is a little higher
> low-rid-er, drives a little slower
> ...


nothing about 13's and switches???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 19 2006, 01:56 PM~5273019
> *nothing about 13's and switches???
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :burn:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 11:43 AM~5272604
> *A ****** calling another ****** "******"  :twak:
> *


are spaniards ******* too?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damnit.. i gotta go to work


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 19 2006, 01:58 PM~5273037
> *are spaniards ******* too?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 19 2006, 01:58 PM~5273037
> *are spaniards ******* too?
> *


no ... they're mamones :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 19 2006, 01:56 PM~5273019
> *nothing about 13's and switches???
> *


it's just a song ... not the National Lowriding Code  :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 19 2006, 01:51 PM~5272982
> *probably a dumb question but latin are you in here?
> *


nah i was taking a dump. what's up?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2006, 02:13 PM~5273067
> *it's just a song ... not the National Lowriding Code    :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *



(imho)
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 02:15 PM~5273075
> *nah i was taking a dump.  what's up?
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2006, 12:12 PM~5273062
> *no ... they're mamones :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 19 2006, 11:58 AM~5273037
> *are spaniards ******* too?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2006, 03:11 PM~5274045
> *:angry:
> *


WHAt?!? you wanna be a ******? I was trying to help... :dunno: :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

anyone tryin to sale some gold 13's?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gettin ready to head out to pick up joes 9 from kustoms and i dont mean his pistol. watch out htown


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 18 2006, 06:32 PM~5267733
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 19 2006, 05:56 PM~5274719
> *
> :tongue:
> *


 :cheesy: what's up!! :wave:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANY CAR CLUBS LOOKIN FOR A NEW MEMBER? I STAY IN STAFFORD


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Wassssup B!!! Do you have a closet? 

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brain r u awake


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2006, 06:32 PM~5274912
> *Wassssup B!!!  Do you have a closet?
> 
> :ugh:
> *


GayStar needs to hang that shit up :uh: 










:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2006, 06:46 PM~5274928
> *GayStar needs to hang that shit up :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2006, 04:46 PM~5274928
> *GayStar needs to hang that shit up :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2006, 07:04 PM~5274744
> *:cheesy: what's up!! :wave:
> *


nothin much and u....i see u didnt get back to me about those wheels :uh: thats a grip for a set of wheels  and the price i told u that was me loosing $$$$$


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

cool pix i like it a looot!!!!!


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

sup junior


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Apr 19 2006, 08:00 PM~5275396
> *sup junior
> *


SUP BRO WHATS GOIN ON.


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

just got in from work. long day men>>>


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 09:24 AM~5272059
> *la migra......
> *



pinche limones verdes


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

wtf?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2006, 07:33 PM~5275545
> *pinche limones verdes
> *


huh.. sumone translate


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

thank u ?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2006, 11:17 AM~5272808
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ( . ) ( . )
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

so ?


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 19 2006, 11:29 AM~5272877
> *cool let me kno
> *



yeah i can just imagine your big ass self walking a dog the size of you pinky toe :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2006, 07:35 PM~5275565
> *huh.. sumone translate
> *



"damn green lemons" referring to the INS uniforms color.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awww ok.. i learned sumthing new


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awww ok.. i learned sumthing new


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awww ok.. i learned sumthing new


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Apr 19 2006, 07:40 PM~5275613
> *so ?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2006, 11:15 PM~5276041
> *
> *


Sup D..... I still havent picked up that car  Im gonna try on Friday with a dolly i guess. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2006, 09:27 PM~5276126
> *Sup D..... I still havent picked up that car   Im gonna try on Friday with a dolly i guess. :biggrin:
> *



I was wondering about that....you can still use my trailer, just let my know..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 19 2006, 05:31 PM~5274906
> *ANY CAR  CLUBS  LOOKIN FOR A NEW MEMBER? I STAY IN STAFFORD
> *



I got a cousin that stays out there


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 19 2006, 11:24 PM~5276457
> *I got a cousin that stays out there
> *


i stay in alief.thats close to stafford. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

o damn i forgot
wut it do htown.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2006, 12:05 AM~5276316
> *I was wondering about that....you can still use my trailer, just let my know..
> *


Thanks man...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2006, 10:05 PM~5276316
> *I was wondering about that....you can still use my trailer, just let my know..
> *


loan me the trailer for san antonio show....$$


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 01:24 AM~5276729
> *loan me the trailer for san antonio show....$$
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 19 2006, 12:27 PM~5272863
> *they both passed away  so i need another 1 do you kno where i can get a tea cup chihuahua
> *


I know a girl that has some regular chihuahuas ...one of her bitches is pregnant and will pop any day. Both dogs are small but not "teacup". Except she wants to sell them for $125...
just thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 07:27 AM~5277194
> *I know a girl that has some regular chihuahuas ...one of her bitches is pregnant and will pop any day.  Both dogs are small but not "teacup".  Except she wants to sell them for $125...
> just thought I'd let ya know.
> *



I have a chihuahua... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 07:00 AM~5277247
> *I have a chihuahua...  :biggrin:
> *


congratulations... :uh:

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 10:04 AM~5277773
> *congratulations... :uh:
> *



thanks...

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 09:05 AM~5277781
> *thanks...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NOW you can get a REAL one for $125.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 10:06 AM~5277789
> *NOW you can get a REAL one for $125.. :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning peeps....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 09:12 AM~5277850
> *Mine is real... I accidentaly stepped on her this morning and she yelped...
> 
> she said "stop stepping on your chihuahua foo!"
> ...



Ahh so its a self-proclaimed chihuahua?!? Mayne, I woudl start to worry when I can hear my dogs talking to me. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 10:23 AM~5277944
> *Ahh so its a self-proclaimed chihuahua?!?  Mayne, I woudl start to worry when I can hear my dogs talking to me. :0
> *



I hear voices everywhere bro... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 10:25 AM~5277955
> *I hear voices everywhere bro...    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


(IMO)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 10:37 AM~5278052
> *(IMO)
> *



sorry... thanks for correcting me... :biggrin: 

(IMO)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 10:40 AM~5278085
> *sorry... thanks for correcting me...  :biggrin:
> 
> (IMO)
> *


Anytime Ellie. How is the lowrider coming along?

(Ex D.A.M.M.)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 10:45 AM~5278117
> *Anytime Ellie.  How is the GENERIC CUSTOM coming along?
> 
> (Ex D.A.M.M.)
> *



which one? I have the focus with the polished aluminum gauges, the galant with the vanilla scented tree hanging from the rear view mirror, or the cutty thats getting re-enforced right now.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: NO---->


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 10:50 AM~5278152
> *which one? I have the focus with the polished aluminum gauges, the galant with the vanilla scented tree hanging from the rear view mirror, or the cutty thats getting re-enforced right now.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the galant. lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 10:53 AM~5278170
> *the galant.  lol!
> *



its coming along just fine... Im buying the spinning hubcaps tomorrow at Pep Boys... then I can fly my new Generic Customs CC plaque. 

Straight Repping!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 10:55 AM~5278181
> *its coming along just fine... Im buying the spinning hubcaps tomorrow at Pep Boys... then I can fly my new Generic Customs CC plaque.
> 
> Straight Repping!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


If you want your rims to be unique let me know. Hrnybrneyz has some that she'd trade you.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hello Houston


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 12:04 PM~5278717
> *hello Houston
> *



get to work...


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 12:08 PM~5278748
> *get to work...
> :biggrin:
> *


agreed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 11:08 AM~5278748
> *get to work...
> :biggrin:
> *


i am working while i'm reading lowrider magazine, and typing on here  



(imo)


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 20 2006, 10:12 AM~5278778
> *wut it do htown
> *


wuz up Lord C...someone call last night askin bout the lac 4 sell


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2006, 11:13 AM~5278794
> *wuz up Lord C...someone call last night askin bout the lac 4 sell
> *


tell him 5 g's.lol.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 20 2006, 12:23 PM~5278880
> *tell him 5 g's.lol.
> *


WTF? LOL


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: WAS UP H.TOWN C.C


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

bebo call me at work asap


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

DONT HAVE MY CELL PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Handbook of Texas

LOWRIDERS. A lowrider is a motor vehicle that has been lowered to within a few inches of the road in the expressive style of la onda bajita, the "low wave," or "the low trend." The term also refers to the drivers of the cars and their associates. On both sides of the Mexican border and throughout the Southwest, lowriders and their elaborately crafted carritos, carruchas, or ranflas-as the cars are affectionately called-contribute a particular stylistic flair to the multivocalic discourse on Mexican-American identity. A synthesis of imagination and technical mastery pushed to the limits, lowriding applies hydraulic technology that enables the cars to perform stunt hopping and allows raising the "ride" for street-legal driving clearance. Skid plates shower sparks into the night when dipped to drag over the pavement, while neon art illuminates windows, trunk, and underchassis. Cultural and religious icons decorate body and interior in the bold murals and etched-glass tracings of lowrider caravans. Lowriding style contributes to the cultural mosaic of late-twentieth-century North America. It engenders the discovery of delight and elemental meaning in the castoff and ostensibly commonplace. It expresses the audacious aesthetic, the subversive sensibility, and the rascal ribaldry of rasquachismo, an attitude of resourceful adaptability in the face of economic adversity and social marginality. It is the product of a bicultural worldview that makes a virtue of the underdog condition. 

Lowriding first drew widespread attention in the late 1970s, sensationalized in "cruising" films such as Boulevard Nights, burlesqued in Cheech and Chong's classic Up in Smoke, and framed as cultural curiosity in print. In contrast, Low Rider magazine, together with the music of such bands as War and the Luis Valdez film Zoot Suit, have more seriously portrayed the social and material realities of barrio life that shape bajito identity and style. As a public forum on Mexican-American identity, Low Rider has recast pejorative stereotypes-the culturally ambiguous pachucos,qv the dapper zoot-suiter, the street-wise cholo homeboy, the pinto or prison veterano, and the wild vato loco-as affirmative cultural types emerging from Anglo domination. The style apparently arose in northern California in the late 1930s but evolved in Los Angeles, where its innovators responded to Hollywood's aesthetic and commercial demands. Lowriders distinguish "low-and-slow" style by censuring hot rodders, "who raise their cars, making all kinds of noise and pollution, racing down the streets killing themselves, if not others." By contrast, lowriding expresses pride in craftsmanship learned through community apprenticeship; in mechanical work learned in the military, auto detail shops, and garages; and in economy. From southern California, migrants transported the style throughout the Southwest. Cesar Chavez recalled that by the 1940s, farmworkers found cars essential to moving quickly from job to job. Moreover, he noted, cars embodied social status: "We were travelling around....You always wanted to go into the dance [looking] right...[to] come in with good cars-we were migrants and the cars meant quite a bit." 

Migrants brought lowriding style east into Texas. Américo Paredes recalls that in postwar Crystal City aficionados would convene at the Dairy Queen to see whose car was low enough to knock over a cigarette pack. Innovator Richard Salazar says lowriders from Los Angeles founded an early El Paso club, the Imperials. Lowriding also arose as part of a broader American "car culture" of antique and custom shows, hot rods, stock cars, drag racing, and demolition derbies. In Texas, for example, the Nevarez and Salazar brothers, early bajito craftsmen, first exhibited in national custom shows that added El Paso to the circuit in the early 1970s. Drag racing in San Antonio offered an analogy. According to Ricardo Romo, 

Our car club, "The Loafers," was one of many. We [met] on Saturday evenings and spent Sunday afternoons at the drag races. Cousin Benny, who owned a 1950 Chevy, arranged for us to use a small building and garage on Guadalupe Street near Zarzamora for our headquarters. One early Sunday morning, he came by with three spray cans...and invited us to help paint his engine green. We sprayed a bright glaze over dirty metal and drove out to the drags [where] we parked his Chevy in a well-travelled spot and lifted the hood to give hot rod admirers a good look. 

Of the relation between Mexican Americans and Anglo-Americans, Romo writes, 

Culturally we lived in two worlds. Across the street from our house on Guadalupe Street, the jukebox from Julio's Cantina blared out Mexican corridosqv and conjunto music. We learned the words to Jorge Negrete's songs long before we ever heard of Frank Sinatra. The Malt House...was West San Antonio's most famous hamburger and chicken fried steak drive-in. It had a bilingual jukebox [where] we first heard [Little] Richard and Elvis Presley. No one forced us to choose; we easily accepted both musical traditions. 

One veteran explains the nostalgia for "oldies" music, period clothing, and cruising drive-in movies and burger joints as reminiscent of "the best decade of life." Another states, with reference to a popular "cruising" movie, "Low riding is the Chicano American Graffiti." Lowriding celebrates a Mexican heritage that is also irrevocably American. In doing so, it modifies the uniformity of the youth culture and softens the hard edge of industrial civilization. As El Paso lowrider alumnus George Salazar (later a Justice Department attorney, drug-rehabilitation activist, and food bank chairman) observed, "The Latin can express his flair for the romantic almost anywhere, even taking a product off a General Motors assembly line and giving it an identity. Maybe...the same warmth will infect the system. Why not? If we can make something as American as a car reflect our culture, we can probably do it with anything."


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 11:13 AM~5278790
> *i am working while i'm reading lowrider magazine, and typing on here
> (imo)
> *


If you actually did your work you wouldnt have to stay late and miss other commitments

(IMFO)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 20 2006, 12:44 PM~5279060
> *Handbook of Texas
> 
> LOWRIDERS. A lowrider is a motor vehicle that has been lowered to within a few inches of the road in the expressive style of la onda bajita, the "low wave," or "the low trend." The term also refers to the drivers of the cars and their associates. On both sides of the Mexican border and throughout the Southwest, lowriders and their elaborately crafted carritos, carruchas, or ranflas-as the cars are affectionately called-contribute a particular stylistic flair to the multivocalic discourse on Mexican-American identity. A synthesis of imagination and technical mastery pushed to the limits, lowriding applies hydraulic technology that enables the cars to perform stunt hopping and allows raising the "ride" for street-legal driving clearance. Skid plates shower sparks into the night when dipped to drag over the pavement, while neon art illuminates windows, trunk, and underchassis. Cultural and religious icons decorate body and interior in the bold murals and etched-glass tracings of lowrider caravans. Lowriding style contributes to the cultural mosaic of late-twentieth-century North America. It engenders the discovery of delight and elemental meaning in the castoff and ostensibly commonplace. It expresses the audacious aesthetic, the subversive sensibility, and the rascal ribaldry of rasquachismo, an attitude of resourceful adaptability in the face of economic adversity and social marginality. It is the product of a bicultural worldview that makes a virtue of the underdog condition.
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 10:55 AM~5278181
> *its coming along just fine... Im buying the spinning hubcaps tomorrow at Pep Boys... then I can fly my new Generic Customs CC plaque.
> 
> Straight Repping!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wow, that's tight. maybe you'll make it on s&j&a :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 20 2006, 11:46 AM~5279078
> *wow, that's tight. maybe you'll make it on s&j&a :ugh:
> *


Whats the extra "&a"?? Sorry I am dumb (IMO) :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 10:45 AM~5279069
> *If you actually did your work you wouldnt have to stay late and miss other commitments
> 
> (IMFO)
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 11:45 AM~5279069
> *If you actually did your work you wouldnt have to stay late and miss other commitments
> 
> (IMFO)
> *


umm sorry no my work reguires me to stay later than normal on certain occasions....usually tues-thur......these are my busiest nights..........i have to deal with my clients at certain intervals of time throughout the day based on their availability...........so for your comment stay late cause i have too catch up for not working through the day is incorrect........(imo)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 12:53 PM~5279132
> *umm sorry no my work reguires me to stay later than normal on certain occasions....usually  tues-thur......these are my busiest nights..........i have to deal with my clients at certain intervals of time throughout the day based on their availability...........so for your comment stay late cause i have too catch up for not working through the day is incorrect........(imo)
> *



well thats just your opinion... :biggrin: 

(IMO)


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 12:48 PM~5279089
> *Whats the extra "&a"?? Sorry I am dumb (IMO) :biggrin:
> *


air :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 11:56 AM~5279152
> *well thats just your opinion...  :biggrin:
> 
> (IMO)
> *


and that is just your opinion

(imo)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 12:57 PM~5279173
> *and that is just your opinion
> 
> (imo)
> *



Ima sic my chihuahua on you when I see you again...

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 12:58 PM~5279188
> *Ima sic my chihuahua on you when I see you again...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


(iMo)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 01:00 PM~5279206
> *(iMo)
> *



thanks...

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 11:58 AM~5279188
> *Ima sic my chihuahua on you when I see you again...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


please man dont ill get macy to bring hers around and we will see who wins lol

(imo)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 01:03 PM~5279228
> *please man dont ill get macy to bring hers around and we will see who wins lol
> 
> (imo)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 12:03 PM~5279231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dude i wasnt talking about the dog either :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 01:05 PM~5279234
> *dude i wasnt talking about the dog either :biggrin:
> *



wOw


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 12:07 PM~5279249
> *wOw
> *


man i saw u on the news during that raid...........why where u hiding in the dumpster for?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 11:53 AM~5279132
> *umm sorry no my work reguires me to stay later than normal on certain occasions....usually  tues-thur......these are my busiest nights..........i have to deal with my clients at certain intervals of time throughout the day based on their availability...........so for your comment stay late cause i have too catch up for not working through the day is incorrect........(imo)
> *


ahh look at juan trying to sound all official..thats funny that isnt what you had told me before. I guess You wont be making any more previous engagements since you have to stay late huh? Darn those pesky customers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 01:10 PM~5279273
> *ahh look at juan trying to sound all official..thats funny that isnt what you had told me before.  I guess You wont be making any more previous engagements since you have to stay late huh? Darn those pesky customers.
> *


(ImO)


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

there seems to be a double standard when it comes to people's "opinions". people are picking and choosing what gets called a lowrider even though it goes against their own standards and yet they single out somebody elses ride for whatever reason.
all i'm saying is you, me and everybody else on here have no right to tell somebody that their ride isn't a lowrider, especially if your making exceptions for others


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 20 2006, 11:44 AM~5279060
> *Handbook of Texas
> 
> LOWRIDERS. A lowrider is a motor vehicle that has been lowered to within a few inches of the road in the expressive style of la onda bajita, the "low wave," or "the low trend." The term also refers to the drivers of the cars and their associates. On both sides of the Mexican border and throughout the Southwest, lowriders and their elaborately crafted carritos, carruchas, or ranflas-as the cars are affectionately called-contribute a particular stylistic flair to the multivocalic discourse on Mexican-American identity. A synthesis of imagination and technical mastery pushed to the limits, lowriding applies hydraulic technology that enables the cars to perform stunt hopping and allows raising the "ride" for street-legal driving clearance. Skid plates shower sparks into the night when dipped to drag over the pavement, while neon art illuminates windows, trunk, and underchassis. Cultural and religious icons decorate body and interior in the bold murals and etched-glass tracings of lowrider caravans. Lowriding style contributes to the cultural mosaic of late-twentieth-century North America. It engenders the discovery of delight and elemental meaning in the castoff and ostensibly commonplace. It expresses the audacious aesthetic, the subversive sensibility, and the rascal ribaldry of rasquachismo, an attitude of resourceful adaptability in the face of economic adversity and social marginality. It is the product of a bicultural worldview that makes a virtue of the underdog condition.
> ...


your not drunk are you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 01:09 PM~5279264
> *man i saw u on the news during that raid...........why where u hiding in the dumpster for?
> *


They found me, I tried telling them to deport me to cozumel, no luck though.

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 01:13 PM~5279286
> *They found me, I tried telling them to deport me to cozumel, no luck though.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



sorry... (IMHO)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 12:10 PM~5279273
> *ahh look at juan trying to sound all official..thats funny that isnt what you had told me before.  I guess You wont be making any more previous engagements since you have to stay late huh? Darn those pesky customers.
> *


yes darn those pesky customers..........as for sounding official i cant help it i use the terms that go with the type of buisness im in its like second nature.......as for previous engagements i would be able to make some depending on the location of the engagement....


(imo)


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 12:13 PM~5279286
> *They found me, I tried telling them to deport me to cozumel, no luck though.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wow


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 12:16 PM~5279314
> *yes darn those pesky customers..........as for sounding official i cant help it i use the terms that go with the type of buisness im in its like second nature.......as for previous engagements i would be able to make some depending on the location of the engagement....
> (imo)
> *


IMO u expect it to be brought to you.. :uh: Enough of this IMO shit, obviously, Like Ellie said, if I write it, its most likely my opinion, unless I specifically say I am quoting something.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 01:18 PM~5279334
> *IMO u expect it to be brought to you.. :uh:  Enough of this IMO shit, obviously, Like Ellie said, if I write it, its most likely my opinion, unless I specifically say I am quoting something.
> *


PREACH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: 

(SABADO, DON'T FORGET ESSAY!)

(IMO)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 01:18 PM~5279334
> *IMO u expect it to be brought to you.. :uh:  Enough of this IMO shit, obviously, Like Ellie said, if I write it, its most likely my opinion, unless I specifically say I am quoting something.
> *




Thats just your opinion...

(IMHO)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 12:18 PM~5279334
> *IMO u expect it to be brought to you.. :uh:  Enough of this IMO shit, obviously, Like Ellie said, if I write it, its most likely my opinion, unless I specifically say I am quoting something.
> *


oh i never said anything about being brought to me.......ill make my drive but there needs to be a compromise that is good for everyone............


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 12:19 PM~5279345
> *PREACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :worship:
> 
> (SABADO, DON'T FORGET ESSAY!)
> ...


Yeah I know...I am gonna work, get out at 4pm, go home get ready and head out to LaPorte. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 20 2006, 12:12 PM~5279285
> *your not drunk are you
> *


Haven't been drunk in a week and a half. Just trying to start the controvesy back up. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 12:20 PM~5279363
> *oh i never said anything about being brought to me.......ill make my drive but there needs to be a compromise that is good for everyone............
> *


Any viable suggestions?


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 01:15 PM~5279300
> *sorry... (IMHO)
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


so what is "IMO" all about anyway? are you trying to ridicule me with school girl games or something?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

blah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, I don't get what the "H" in IMHO means. Someone help an ole fart out s'il vous plait.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 12:23 PM~5279382
> *Ok, I don't get what the "H" in IMHO means.  Someone help an ole fart out s'il vous plait.
> *


I ha ve heard it to be either HUMBLE or HONEST opinion


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 20 2006, 01:22 PM~5279375
> *Haven't been drunk in a week and a half. Just trying to start the controvesy back up.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 01:23 PM~5279382
> *Ok, I don't get what the "H" in IMHO means.  Someone help an ole fart out s'il vous plait.
> *


calmate... 


In My Honest Opinion


(IMHO)


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 12:22 PM~5279376
> *Any viable suggestions?
> *


i talked to a mutal friend last night and he said and i quote "we can have it here. no one here has a problem with us having it here." and this is a central location for all closer for some more than others but its a central location


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 01:23 PM~5279389
> *I ha ve heard it to be either HUMBLE or HONEST opinion
> *



true...


(IMO)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 12:24 PM~5279399
> *i talked to a mutal friend last night and he said and i quote "we can have it here. no one here has a problem with us having it here." and this is a central location for all closer for some more than others but its a central location
> *


And here is where?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 12:25 PM~5279409
> *And here is where?
> *


the place where we had them before


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 20 2006, 01:22 PM~5279375
> *Haven't been drunk in a week and a half. Just trying to start the controvesy back up.  :biggrin:
> *



be careful the Opinion police is trolling... :biggrin: 


(IMO)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 12:26 PM~5279412
> *the place where we had them before
> *


Wouldnt either be the same distance for you?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

IMHO, my opinion is the only one that counts 2 me. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 12:27 PM~5279421
> *Wouldnt either be the same distance for you?
> *


nope 30 min vs 50 to 60 min.......


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 01:25 PM~5279406
> *true...
> (IMO)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

your a fucken joke. i see your tactic, you're trying to ignore me cuz i got something to say and i guess i struck a nerve. wow, cant even have a discussion without having to deal with silly lil school girl games. :thumbsdown:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I use to like playing lil games wit girls.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 09:53 AM~5278165
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: NO---->
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i say no to granny panties.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 20 2006, 01:30 PM~5279444
> *I use to like playing lil games wit girls.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

me too, but i ain't into guys acting like lil girls :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2006, 01:34 PM~5279475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i say no to granny panties.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 10:07 AM~5278278
> *If you want your rims to be unique let me know.  Hrnybrneyz has some that she'd trade you.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2006, 01:35 PM~5279486
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I've seen deals pass by on rims and figured you are happy with the ones you have. :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 12:36 PM~5279497
> *I've seen deals pass by on rims and figured you are happy with the ones you have.  :dunno:
> *


i got some new ones not too long ago but i want some new ones. thanks for checking on them for me though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2006, 01:48 PM~5279597
> *i got some new ones not too long ago but i want some new ones. thanks for checking on them for me though.
> *


do they match the chonies?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 11:28 AM~5279435
> *nope 30 min vs 50 to 60 min.......
> *


stop crying


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2006, 01:05 PM~5279707
> *stop crying
> *


IT SURE TOOK LONG FOR YOU TO JUMP INTO THIS CONVERSATION. OF ALL PEOPLE I EXPECTED YOU TO BE THE FIRST TO JUMP IN ON THIS..........


CONGRATS MAN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 02:08 PM~5279738
> *IT SURE TOOK LONG FOR YOU TO JUMP INTO THIS CONVERSATION. OF ALL PEOPLE I EXPECTED YOU TO BE THE FIRST TO JUMP IN ON THIS..........
> CONGRATS MAN
> *



FORGETTING SOMETHING...

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 02:08 PM~5279738
> *IT SURE TOOK LONG FOR YOU TO JUMP INTO THIS CONVERSATION. OF ALL PEOPLE I EXPECTED YOU TO BE THE FIRST TO JUMP IN ON THIS..........
> CONGRATS MAN
> *


He's a working man


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 12:55 PM~5279644
> *do they match the chonies?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup fools


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 01:13 PM~5279767
> *FORGETTING SOMETHING...
> 
> :uh:
> *


(IMO)?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 01:14 PM~5279781
> *sup fools
> *


girl i swear i saw a girl at POP yday that looked just like you!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 02:14 PM~5279785
> *(IMO)?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2006, 02:16 PM~5279812
> *girl i swear i saw a girl at POP yday that looked just like you!
> *


it wasn't me :ugh: :biggrin: how was the concert?! I bet it was off the chain!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 12:08 PM~5279738
> *blah blah blah
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2006, 01:28 PM~5279929
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2006, 02:16 PM~5279812
> *girl i swear i saw a girl at POP yday that looked just like you!
> *


she had tig ol biddies?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 01:19 PM~5279832
> *it wasn't me :ugh: :biggrin: how was the concert?!  I bet it was off the chain!
> *


hahaha!! for real girl. i kept lookin at her. she probably thought i was checkin her out. hahah!!

the concert was so fkin bad ass!! i had a blast.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 01:37 PM~5280024
> *she had tig ol biddies?
> *


 :roflmao: yea she did.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 20 2006, 02:37 PM~5280024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  











:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 01:46 PM~5280091
> *
> :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2006, 02:53 PM~5280163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



 

(IMO)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

is this what happened to lowriding in houston? internet bitch games?

is _*that *_a true lowrider?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP ******.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2006, 02:02 PM~5280600
> *SUP ******.
> *


wuz up my nixxa


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ZAR was up mayne....  wut it dew DISTURBED


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2006, 04:19 PM~5280712
> *ZAR was up mayne....   wut it dew DISTURBED
> *


CHILLEN, TIRED AND SLEEPY...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 20 2006, 04:24 PM~5280757
> *CHILLEN, TIRED AND SLEEPY...
> *


any Hooters dates set? Big John from latin kustoms b'day party coming up on the 22nd.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2006, 04:17 PM~5280694
> *wuz up my nixxa
> *


that isn't s.s.p.'s colors :nono:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 04:26 PM~5280779
> *any Hooters dates set?  Big John from latin kustoms b'day party coming up on the 22nd.
> *


WHATS THE PLAN? WHAT THEY GOT GOING ON? I'LL BE RIGHT BACK I JUST ATE SOME NASTY ENCHILADAS, I GOTTA :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 20 2006, 03:46 PM~5280881
> *WHATS THE PLAN? WHAT THEY GOT GOING ON? I'LL BE RIGHT BACK I JUST ATE SOME NASTY ENCHILADAS, I GOTTA  :barf:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2006, 03:26 PM~5280779
> *any Hooters dates set?  Big John from latin kustoms b'day party coming up on the 22nd.
> *


Latin wont you be elsewhere the 22nd? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2006, 04:52 PM~5280930
> *Latin wont you be elsewhere the 22nd? :0
> *


oh yeah. :biggrin: Happy early b'day Juanito.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 20 2006, 02:56 PM~5280572
> *is this what happened to lowriding in houston?  internet bitch games?
> 
> is that a true lowrider?
> *


  are yo talking about Houston lowriders in general or someone specific


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2006, 11:24 PM~5276729
> *loan me the trailer for san antonio show....$$
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2006, 11:24 PM~5276729
> *loan me the trailer for san antonio show....$$
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2006, 06:05 PM~5281384
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 04:11 PM~5281414
> *:scrutinize:
> *


thats right trick the lone is gonna represent in san antone. on the ground not stock suspension like your ass on fake daytons


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:14 PM~5281434
> *thats right trick the lone is gonna represent in san antone. on the ground not stock suspension like your ass on fake daytons
> *


shut up ****** ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 04:15 PM~5281443
> *shut up ****** ...
> *


that spinner in your avitar is brand new and that shit looks faded already


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 05:14 PM~5281434
> *thats right trick the lone is gonna represent in san antone. on the ground not stock suspension like your ass on fake daytons
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:18 PM~5281458
> *that spinner in your avitar is brand new and that shit looks faded already
> *


:uh: no it doesn't ... and I'll be driving my shit to San Antonio ... $10,000 paint job w/matching anodized rims on the street ... fuck a trailer queen .... what are you afraid to mess up your MAACO paint job?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 05:21 PM~5281476
> *:uh: no it doesn't ... and I'll be driving my shit to San Antonio ... $10,000 paint job w/matching anodized rims on the street ... fuck a trailer queen .... what are you afraid to mess up your MAACO paint job?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 04:21 PM~5281476
> *:uh: no it doesn't ... and I'll be driving my shit to San Antonio ... $10,000 paint job w/matching anodized rims on the street ... fuck a trailer queen .... what are you afraid to mess up your MAACO paint job?
> *


heres a maaco paint job for your ass trick. guess whats tuckin behind the skirts this is what a low is supposed to look like












post up a pic of your wack ass 10k paint job.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trunk got love too. lets see your trunk i dont have to take my shit to dallas 

can u dig that i know frito can


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 05:29 PM~5281533
> *trunk got love too. lets see your trunk i dont have to take my shit to dallas
> 
> can u dig that i know frito can
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

right here in htown baby.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:29 PM~5281533
> *trunk got love too. lets see your trunk i dont have to take my shit to dallas
> 
> can u dig that i know frito can
> ...


That JoAnn's China vinyl has to go!! You need some real upholstery up in there!!! :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 05:31 PM~5281549
> *right here in htown baby.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ya need to get married!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 04:33 PM~5281560
> *That JoAnn's China vinyl has to go!! You need some real upholstery up in there!!! :uh:
> *


post up a pic of your trunk too. sucka i aint scared of you cadillac driving chumps


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:25 PM~5281510
> *heres a maaco paint job for your ass trick. guess whats tuckin behind the skirts this is what a low is supposed to look like
> 
> 
> ...


tricks up my sleeve is all I got for your ass in San Antonio punk ... this is what a lowrider paint job is supposed to look like ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:34 PM~5281570
> *post up a pic of your trunk too. sucka i aint scared of you cadillac driving chumps
> *


Bitch my trunk is nice and clean... Upholstery done to match my interior..... Not done in cheap black vinyl that JoAnn Fabrics has on closeout b/c i was too cheap to spend on the GM silver vinyl like the interior..... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

while my ds keep spinning and your cousin keep grinin'


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

yall crazy Houstonians :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 04:34 PM~5281573
> *tricks up my sleeve is all I got for your ass in San Antonio punk ... this is what a lowrider paint job is supposed to look like ...
> 
> 
> ...


go ahead and post a pic of that worn out ass tire rubbing cuz of them cheap ass china wheel offset


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 04:37 PM~5281590
> *Bitch my trunk is nice and clean... Upholstery done to match my interior..... Not done in cheap black vinyl that JoAnn Fabrics has on closeout b/c i was too cheap to spend on the GM silver vinyl like the interior..... :uh:
> *


ill go ahead and put some silver vynil for your since im adding 2 more pumps   that would be 4 more than u


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:39 PM~5281604
> *go ahead and post a pic of that worn out ass tire rubbing cuz of them cheap ass china wheel offset
> *


*********** bitch ... I love my matchin rims .... fuck a rusty dayton ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 04:40 PM~5281612
> *ill go ahead and put some silver vynil for your since im adding 2 more pumps      that would be 4 more than u
> *



i love this fued :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:29 PM~5281533
> *trunk got love too. lets see your trunk i dont have to take my shit to dallas
> 
> can u dig that i know frito can
> ...


I won't show you the inside until I bust out ... but you can kiss my cadillac ass until then ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 04:44 PM~5281632
> ************ bitch ... I love my matchin rims .... fuck a rusty dayton ...
> 
> 
> ...


dont front like those rims were specially made for your car


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:40 PM~5281612
> *ill go ahead and put some silver vynil for your since im adding 2 more pumps      that would be 4 more than u
> *


good luck when you doors wont shut anymore...... Lol!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 05:46 PM~5281657
> *dont front like those rims were specially made for your car
> 
> *


 :0 gotta love this novela... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 04:47 PM~5281666
> *good luck when you doors wont shut anymore...... Lol!!!!
> *


dont worry waterboy




1 more year and you can call your car a classic but until then you are still a noob


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:46 PM~5281657
> *dont front like those rims were specially made for your car
> 
> *


who else would they have been made for? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 04:49 PM~5281687
> *who else would they have been made for? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


do i have to dig through wheels and tires section to show everyone that the national board of lowriders knows all


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 06:37 PM~5281590
> *Bitch my trunk is nice and clean... Upholstery done to match my interior..... Not done in cheap black vinyl that JoAnn Fabrics has on closeout b/c i was too cheap to spend on the GM silver vinyl like the interior..... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Come on B ... you know if we were cruisin in my lac and we saw Lone Star's ass melted to his seat on the side of the road we would pull over and let him ride with us in the cold a/c and sit on my leather and suede seats ... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 05:50 PM~5281693
> *do i have to dig through wheels and tires section to show everyone that the national board of lowriders knows all
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:48 PM~5281681
> *dont worry waterboy
> 1 more year and you can call your car a classic but until then you are still a noob
> *


from 1958 t0 1965 there were over 50 thousand rag Impalas made...... From 1978 to 1982 there were less than 300 LeCabriolets made.....























Hey ken..... Do you have a closet???? :uh: :uh: 













Chump :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 06:54 PM~5281724
> *from 1958 t0 1965 there were over 50 thousand rag Impalas made...... From 1978 to 1982 there were less than 300 LeCabriolets made.....
> Hey ken..... Do you have a closet???? :uh:  :uh:
> Chump :biggrin:
> *


You know he does ... he just came out of it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 04:54 PM~5281724
> *from 1958 t0 1965 there were over 50 thousand rag Impalas made...... From 1978 to 1982 there were less than 300 LeCabriolets made.....
> Hey ken..... Do you have a closet???? :uh:  :uh:
> Chump :biggrin:
> *


so act like its a car and bring it out. its not a loaf of bread it wont get stale


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 20 2006, 05:54 PM~5281725
> *wut it do htown
> *


 enjoying the novela... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 04:55 PM~5281733
> *You know he does ... he just came out of it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


that shit was corny


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 06:51 PM~5281707
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Come on B ... you know if we were cruisin in my lac and we saw Lone Star's ass melted to his seat on the side of the road we would pull over and let him ride with us in the cold a/c and sit on my leather and suede seats ...  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I would yell "you should have spent the cash and bought a AAA membership CHUMP!!!" and keep on going! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 20 2006, 05:56 PM~5281742
> *enjoying the novela... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i like this novela.i dont like the ones my wife watches but this one is good.wheres the popcorn


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:55 PM~5281734
> *so act like its a car and bring it out. its not a loaf of bread it wont get stale
> *


I drive my car atleast 2 times a week..... it didnt get 20k miles on it in 4 years just sitting :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 04:57 PM~5281755
> *I would yell "you should have spent the cash and bought a AAA membership CHUMP!!!" and keep on going! :cheesy:
> *



something you should have next time you think one of your junkyard glories can make it to california


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 06:00 PM~5281772
> *I drive my car atleast 2 times a week..... it didnt get 20k miles on it in 4 years just sitting :uh:
> *


i seen your caddy at bear creek park on easter.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:56 PM~5281744
> *that shit was corny
> *


yeah it was ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 05:07 PM~5281793
> *yeah it was ...
> 
> 
> ...


that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 07:06 PM~5281786
> *something you should have next time you think one of your junkyard glories can make it to california
> *


AAA is tha shit!!  lets see you update a 85 cadillac to a 90's coupe.... Oh wait you dont have the know how, Hahahahah! Chump!  $$$$ ChaChing!!! LoL!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:25 PM~5281510
> *heres a maaco paint job for your ass trick. guess whats tuckin behind the skirts this is what a low is supposed to look like
> 
> 
> ...



Hey bro, that is just your opinion... need to be careful, opinion patrol is on the prowl...

(IMO) :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 05:12 PM~5281816
> *AAA is tha shit!!  lets see you update a 85 cadillac to a 90's coupe....  Oh wait you dont have the know how, Hahahahah! Chump!  $$$$ ChaChing!!! LoL!!!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Well Im outta here, my hotmops, reflecto vest and orange cones are waiting!  Later LoadStar :biggrin:  









































Sucka!


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 05:12 PM~5281819
> *Hey bro, that is just your opinion... need to be careful, opinion patrol is on the prowl...
> 
> (IMO)  :biggrin:
> *


imo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 06:50 PM~5281693
> *do i have to dig through wheels and tires section to show everyone that the national board of lowriders knows all
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 07:20 PM~5281878
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I took a pic of him at the last meeting ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=256228

this is a link for a 18 ft car hauler for $1550. guy is in houston. i remember someone was lookin for one. i think it was krazytoyz. anyway hope it helps someone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fucken computer geeks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2006, 05:24 PM~5281915
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=256228
> 
> this is a link for a 18 ft car hauler for $1550. guy is in houston. i remember someone was lookin for one. i think it was krazytoyz. anyway hope it helps someone.
> *


1550 lil steep. 1300 all day in tomball....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 07:23 PM~5281898
> *I took a pic of him at the last meeting ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 05:25 PM~5281925
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 07:28 PM~5281946
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it was funny though not as funny as brian wearing a reflection vest


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2006, 01:24 PM~5279399
> *i talked to a mutal friend last night and he said and i quote "we can have it here. no one here has a problem with us having it here." and this is a central location for all closer for some more than others but its a central location
> *


finish the quote..."but some things and words that are stated my not be appropriate for all people there and one does not wanta censor ones self..."


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2006, 05:24 PM~5281915
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=256228
> 
> this is a link for a 18 ft car hauler for $1550. guy is in houston. i remember someone was lookin for one. i think it was krazytoyz. anyway hope it helps someone.
> *


Thanks for looking out,I pm the guy .I also need an enclosed trailer.

JUAN KT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 05:25 PM~5281924
> *1550 lil steep. 1300 all day in tomball....
> *


Where in Tomball?If you do not mind helping out a fellow lolo.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 07:25 PM~5281924
> *1550 lil steep. 1300 all day in tomball....
> *


you wouldn't be talmbout the trailor man would ya


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 20 2006, 06:12 PM~5282191
> *Thanks for looking out,I pm the guy .I also need an enclosed trailer.
> 
> JUAN KT
> *



its all good never know i amy need u to trailor sumthin for me one day for the right fee. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* switches4life*



Whats up Boiler?!

:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 20 2006, 07:04 PM~5282393
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: switches4life
> Whats up Boiler?!
> ...


zup homies


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 20 2006, 06:12 PM~5282191
> *Thanks for looking out,I pm the guy .I also need an enclosed trailer.
> 
> JUAN KT
> *


BALLER


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2006, 07:15 PM~5282483
> *BALLER
> *


I wanna be like you ,when I grow up.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I will look for two new 14 tires for my Daytons tommorrow.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 07:44 PM~5281632
> ************ bitch ... I love my matchin rims .... fuck a rusty dayton ...
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 20 2006, 09:18 PM~5282505
> *I will look for two new 14 tires for my Daytons tommorrow.
> *


daytons :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 20 2006, 07:20 PM~5282526
> *daytons  :thumbsup:
> *


MY truck likes to hop on Daytons .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 20 2006, 07:16 PM~5282490
> *I wanna be like you ,when I grow up.
> *


u b losing a lot of hair homie :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2006, 07:21 PM~5282539
> *u b losing a lot of hair homie :biggrin:
> *


I forgot ,party tommorrow.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 20 2006, 07:21 PM~5282531
> *MY truck likes to hop on Daytons .
> *


my mc use 2 hop on chinas :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2006, 07:24 PM~5282556
> *my mc use 2 hop on chinas :biggrin:
> *


Skywalker use 2 hop on daytons.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 20 2006, 07:22 PM~5282546
> *I forgot ,party tommorrow.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 20 2006, 07:25 PM~5282570
> *Skywalker use 2 hop on daytons.
> *


like i said, BALLER


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 20 2006, 06:18 PM~5282235
> *you wouldn't be talmbout the trailor man would ya
> *



yes off Kuykendahl


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 07:31 PM~5281970
> *it was funny though not as funny as brian wearing a reflection vest
> *


Me risking my life making a nice smooth hwy so you wont bend your daytons on pot holes isnt funny but your fingers smellin like old people ass from xrayin them all day is funny as hell!! Thats a fact!!! (not my opinion)


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 09:06 PM~5282813
> *Me risking my life making a nice smooth hwy so you wont bend your daytons on pot holes isnt funny but your fingers smellin like old people ass from xrayin them all day is funny as hell!! Thats a fact!!! (not my opinion)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

krazytoys, slim

http://www.thetrailerman.net/

last time i called he had a wooden floor 18ft for 1250 with tags. out the door


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 08:06 PM~5282813
> *Me risking my life making a nice smooth hwy so you wont bend your daytons on pot holes isnt funny *


since you put it like that, i guess its cool


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2006, 01:45 AM~5283823
> *since you put it like that, i guess its cool
> *


Your fingers smellin like old people ass from xrayin them all day is funny as hell!! Thats a fact!!! (not my opinion) :cheesy: :roflmao:

























uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2006, 02:17 AM~5283935
> *Your fingers smellin like old people ass from xrayin them all day is funny as hell!! Thats a fact!!! (not my opinion) :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> uffin:
> *



(NMO)?

:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY!! :biggrin: 

I work tomorrow though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where u at money bags


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

lonestar u up early


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 21 2006, 08:41 AM~5284473
> *:biggrin: THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I work tomorrow though
> *


MO MONEY...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 08:01 AM~5284533
> *MO MONEY...
> *


I especially dont mind when its raining outside. I would only be at home bored, so yeah gotta make that money. Besides Saturday aint a busy day and I still have something to do in the evening. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 10:06 PM~5282813
> *Me risking my life making a nice smooth hwy so you wont bend your daytons on pot holes isnt funny but your fingers smellin like old people ass from xrayin them all day is funny as hell!! Thats a fact!!! (not my opinion)
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 20 2006, 05:33 PM~5281565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  ya need to get married!!
> *


 :roflmao: 

for real! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 06:23 PM~5281898
> *I took a pic of him at the last meeting ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2006, 09:26 AM~5284619
> *:roflmao:
> 
> for real! :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 07:01 AM~5284533
> *MO MONEY...
> *


nice avi....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

latest paint job to leave my candy shop...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2006, 09:40 AM~5284693
> *:biggrin:
> nice avi....
> *



thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 09:45 AM~5284725
> *latest paint job to leave my candy shop...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 07:45 AM~5284725
> *latest paint job to leave my candy shop...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..looks good...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thank you all...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I really dig the color :biggrin: 









"We will not be moving this weekend due to a construction issue." I guess the building next door got red tagged so I wont be coming in to move computers into the next building after all.....or at least not at this moments notice. :uh: :angry: Inspectors fukkin with my $$


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Good Morning :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2006, 10:06 PM~5282813
> *Me risking my life making a nice smooth hwy so you wont bend your daytons on pot holes isnt funny but your fingers smellin like old people ass from xrayin them all day is funny as hell!! Thats a fact!!! (not my opinion)
> *


Here's some interesting info B ... check out the cars in the last pic :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

For those that have been intrigued by the construction of the longer than life project, I-45 commonly called the Gulf Freeway.










*Not really a freeway:* This view, near the present-day El Dorado Boulevard, shows a typical section of the Gulf Freeway in July 1956. After its official dedication, most of the Gulf Freeway was in fact a highway without access control. TxDOT did not purchase access rights along the highway, so frontage roads would need to be added for the entire length to Galveston to make the Gulf Freeway a true freeway. 

If they waited to dedicate the highway until construction was completed - it still wouldn't be dedicated!!!










*Official dedication: *The official opening of the Gulf Freeway between Houston and Galveston took place on August 2, 1952. Motorcades from both Houston and Galveston met at the approximate midpoint near Dickinson for the ceremony, which was held on the FM 517 overpass. A full-sized 12-page brochure with an orange cover (shown at left) was distributed. The designation as a freeway was somewhat of a misnomer, however. Only an 8.5-mile (14 km) section in Houston was actually a freeway, and there were 32 at-grade crossings between Houston and Galveston. But it just wouldn't have sounded right to call it the Gulf Highway.

This traffic jam is just terrible - does not compute!! More construction....more lanes....more traffic...more congestion...hummmm










*Houston's first congested freeway:* By the early 1960s rush-hour traffic jams were part of everyday life on the Gulf Freeway. This 1965 photo shows the evening rush-hour backup at the beginning of the freeway in downtown. Researchers at the Texas Transportation Institute used the Gulf Freeway to investigate experimental traffic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 21 2006, 08:05 AM~5284858
> *I really dig the color  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. your ass likes orange... mr 8 orange binder man


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 21 2006, 09:21 AM~5285479
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


aww u ***.. i want one.. how much


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 10:22 AM~5285488
> *aww u ***.. i want one.. how much
> *


$15 with a pic in the back


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 21 2006, 11:21 AM~5285479
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 21 2006, 10:26 AM~5285520
> *$15 with a pic in the back
> *


Did you buy that or make it? Who "owns" layitlow.com....can you DO that make and sell shirts with someone else's commodity name? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 21 2006, 11:56 AM~5285769
> *Did you buy that or make it?  Who "owns" layitlow.com....can you DO that make and sell shirts with someone else's commodity name? :0
> *



:twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 10:58 AM~5285781
> *:twak:  :scrutinize:
> *


come on you should know about legalities like those of creative rights


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 21 2006, 12:03 PM~5285823
> *come on you should know about legalities like those of creative rights
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

he knows bro...I think he is talking to Gary about it...

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 21 2006, 10:56 AM~5285769
> *Did you buy that or make it?  Who "owns" layitlow.com....can you DO that make and sell shirts with someone else's commodity name? :0
> *


Here's a quote from another topic. States it's from Gary.

"Go for it. I don't have any problem with it right now. I've had a lot of offers for people to make shirts for the site but I've just never taken the time to get the details together.

Just market it as "unofficial" so nobody gets the wrong impression and in case one day I do get something together and put out some shirts."


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 21 2006, 09:26 AM~5285520
> *$15 with a pic in the back
> *


i want a pic of my bike in the front..ill send u a new pics of it.. with lay it low on da back.. small on the top around the color


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 11:22 AM~5286020
> *i want a pic of my bike in the front..ill send u a new pics of it.. with lay it low on da back.. small on the top around the color
> *


Gotta wait for Gary to contact me first.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

i want one that says "OFF TOPIC RULES"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I want one with "Generic Customs Rock!"

and "[IMHO]" on the back...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 21 2006, 10:23 AM~5286044
> *Gotta wait for Gary to contact me first.
> *


ight.. let me know


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

(FRONT) "what ever happened to richmond ave.?"
(BACK) "Oops, I mean houston lowriders"
(BOTTOM BACK) "Layitlow.com"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

(front) is bloccs truck a lowrider..
(back) then what is?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 21 2006, 11:11 AM~5285911
> *Here's a quote from another topic. States it's from Gary.
> 
> "Go for it. I don't have any problem with it right now. I've had a lot of offers for people to make shirts for the site but I've just never taken the time to get the details together.
> ...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 12:40 PM~5286219
> *(front) is bloccs truck a lowrider..
> (back) then what is?
> *


 :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I want one that says "LONE STAR IS A BITCH" :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 10:40 AM~5286219
> *(front) is bloccs truck a lowrider..
> (back) then what is?
> *


i want that says
:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I want one that says "CHINA WHEELS RULE!" :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I want one that says "It looks like fuckin' Stevie Wonder did his murals" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 21 2006, 12:32 PM~5286596
> *i want that says
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i want i want i want... damn...
im a get one that says

sic713 "front"
graffiti is life "back"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I want one that says "BLING BLING BITCH" on the front
and "POP TRUNK ON PUNKS" in the back

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 21 2006, 01:43 PM~5286681
> *I want one that says "BLING BLING BITCH" on the front
> and "POP TRUNK ON PUNKS" in the back
> 
> ...



ya, calmate...

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 01:45 PM~5286696
> *ya, calmate...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm just actin' a foo :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dunno how much provok's are, but with illustrator and/or photoshop some time and some shirt printing connection....we can all make our custom tees


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 21 2006, 02:16 PM~5286917
> *I dunno how much provok's are, but with illustrator and/or photoshop some time and some shirt printing connection....we can all make our custom tees
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 01:36 PM~5287056
> *:uh:
> *


que apoco nomas tu puedes o que? :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 21 2006, 03:02 PM~5287170
> *que apoco nomas tu puedes o que? :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 21 2006, 02:02 PM~5287170
> *que apoco nomas tu puedes o que? :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



dont knock the mans hustle


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 12:27 PM~5286089
> *I want one with "Generic Customs Rock!"
> 
> and "[IMHO]" on the back...
> ...


i'll be at the park soon so you can express all your opinions in person uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Apr 21 2006, 03:55 PM~5287616
> *i'll be at the park soon so you can express all your opinions in person uffin:
> *


IT'S JUST THE INTERNET ©


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

what has lowriding come to.....people wanting to get down for the words they type on the internet
























:biggrin: shit i be doing that too :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 21 2006, 02:32 PM~5287924
> *what has lowriding come to.....people wanting to get down for the words they type on the internet
> :biggrin: shit i be doing that too :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 21 2006, 03:32 PM~5287924
> *what has lowriding come to.....people wanting to get down for the words they type on the internet
> :biggrin: shit i be doing that too :cheesy:
> *


Its always good to meet the people that the opinions are attached to. :biggrin: I enjoy constructive criticism, without it u cant better yourself.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT FUCKEN DO HTOWN


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats going down 4 tha weekend H-TOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 21 2006, 05:39 PM~5288711
> *whats going down 4 tha weekend H-TOWN
> *


everybody is going to richmond.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 21 2006, 06:28 PM~5288953
> *:biggrin:
> everybody is going to richmond.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

htown needs another REAL lowrider cruise. no bullshit. strictly lows. whos down


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2006, 07:23 PM~5281898
> *I took a pic of him at the last meeting ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


*WOODOWNED!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 21 2006, 05:36 PM~5288999
> *WOODOWNED!
> *


that shit was yesterday fuken ******


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2006, 07:37 PM~5289001
> *that shit was yesterday fuken ******
> *


Im out of state, so it took me awhile to get here you fool! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 21 2006, 05:38 PM~5289010
> *Im out of state, so it took me awhile to get here you fool! :uh:
> *


baggit ******


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 21 2006, 07:36 PM~5288999
> *WOODOWNED!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2006, 06:32 PM~5288971
> *htown needs another REAL lowrider cruise. no bullshit. strictly lows. whos down
> *


I'll bring the water :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2006, 06:32 PM~5288971
> *htown needs another REAL lowrider cruise. no bullshit. strictly lows. whos down
> *


say homie can i bring my 04 Alero with the 22s i just put on it :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 21 2006, 07:11 PM~5289187
> *I'll bring the water  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


water suxs it really really suxs. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ill bring my ford focus on 26's.with the gucci top and interior.maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 21 2006, 07:19 PM~5289221
> *ill bring my ford focus on 26's.with the gucci top and interior.maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


you just killed it


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

que paso gente!??!!!? damn, this shit still going strong huh!?!?!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 21 2006, 06:21 PM~5289232
> *you just killed it
> *


yea.. i have to agree


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

whats up h town :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:WAS UP H.TOWN C.C


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 21 2006, 10:34 AM~5286162
> *(FRONT) "what ever happened to richmond ave.?"
> (BACK) "Oops, I mean houston lowriders"
> (BOTTOM BACK) "Layitlow.com"
> *



i want one that says"I cruise shut the fuck up ave"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 21 2006, 07:21 PM~5289232
> *you just killed it
> *


no you just killed it :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 07:57 PM~5289416
> *yea.. i have to agree
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 21 2006, 10:10 PM~5290511
> *:twak:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 
right back at at


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2006, 11:14 PM~5290543
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> right back at at
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 21 2006, 10:15 PM~5290554
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 21 2006, 11:09 PM~5290501
> *no you just killed it :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup to everyone at work


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 22 2006, 07:26 AM~5291568
> *
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2006, 08:44 AM~5291596
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2006, 09:44 AM~5291596
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 22 2006, 08:02 AM~5291631
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2006, 10:03 AM~5291632
> *:uh:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHATS GOIN DOWN TODAY?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So much violence in the world... its not good for the Raza, huh Latin?

Im a lover not a fighter... :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

So when are the new releases of SNJ coming out and where can we pick em up?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 22 2006, 11:45 AM~5291871
> *So when are the new releases of SNJ coming out and where can we pick em up?
> *



Its coming out in the next few months... Im making sure some of the things that were missed or not done correctly last time get done better this time.

Ill keep y'all updated on it. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2006, 10:27 AM~5291841
> *WHATS GOIN DOWN TODAY?
> *



shit i figured that u be goin to tha KAPPA.....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

It's a :thumbsup: on the shirts.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 22 2006, 12:49 PM~5292003
> *It's a  :thumbsup:  on the shirts.
> *


Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 21 2006, 11:19 PM~5290182
> *i want one that says"I cruise shut the fuck up ave"
> *


  i want that too  



> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 22 2006, 12:14 AM~5290542
> *wut it do htown
> *



hey homie, when your on Richmond ave do you always make a left turn from the center lane??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 22 2006, 11:01 AM~5291901
> *shit i figured that u be goin to tha KAPPA.....
> *



seen a fleet of slabs on I-45S on my way to work this morning


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 22 2006, 11:01 AM~5291901
> *shit i figured that u be goin to tha KAPPA.....
> *


I GOT ROOM FOR TWO MORE, WHATS UP? LEAVIN AT 5:30 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 22 2006, 10:49 AM~5292003
> *It's a  :thumbsup:  on the shirts.
> *


i want one of those blvd king shirts, $$$ ready


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

WHATS THE DEAL H-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 22 2006, 03:58 PM~5292745
> *seen a fleet of slabs on I-45S on my way to work this morning
> *


candy apple red?? saw them ****** chillin by the oreillys on south post oak earlier.THEM BOYS READY FOR THAT KAPPA!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2006, 01:20 PM~5292318
> * i want that too
> hey homie, when your on Richmond ave do you always make a left turn from the center lane??
> *


u seen me do that. :biggrin:i didnt scare you did i.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 22 2006, 06:39 PM~5293407
> *u seen me do that. :biggrin:i didnt scare you did i.
> *


You almost hit me in my Eldorado :0


----------



## deleon63 (Apr 23, 2006)

hey whats a good spot to get my impala some paint


----------



## deleon63 (Apr 23, 2006)

i use to hit up rankin road with all them races just to hit switches down the race track


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

can u give me directions to the HLC meeting tomorrow


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

goofy can you give directions to the hlc meeting


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

JUS HIT ME UP 832 275 4306


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2006, 07:34 PM~5293940
> *You almost hit me in my Eldorado :0
> *


SORRY ABOUT THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont have small block i only have big blocks, ask joe he'll tell you


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 12:34 PM~5296687
> *i be that boy's pappy!!!!
> *


your a dork...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 23 2006, 10:46 AM~5296763
> *your a dork...
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 12:55 PM~5296826
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

attn htown riders, do not eat subway tuna. trust me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 02:09 PM~5297242
> *attn htown riders, do not eat subway tuna. trust me
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 02:09 PM~5297242
> *attn htown riders, do not eat subway tuna. trust me
> *


Thats what Latin must have eaten last week :ugh: :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2006, 01:25 PM~5297625
> *Thats what Latin must have eaten last week :ugh:  :burn:
> *


i been fucked up since friday evening. im ready to sue subway


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 01:09 PM~5297242
> *attn htown riders, do not eat subway tuna. trust me
> *


thats why i only eat the meatball marinara


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 12:09 PM~5297242
> *attn htown riders, do not eat subway tuna. trust me
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 03:43 PM~5297755
> *i been fucked up since friday evening. im ready to sue subway
> *


Fact is your just a pussy!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2006, 04:57 PM~5298895
> *Fact is your just a pussy!
> *


atleast u cant tell by the car i drive


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Where da pics of the park today??? or was everyone at the HLC meeting?


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 07:23 PM~5299036
> *atleast u cant tell by the car i drive
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 23 2006, 11:15 PM~5300463
> *uffin:
> *


hey, you ever gonna euro that fleetwood coupe of yours??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 24 2006, 11:45 AM~5302990
> *yeah one day.i already have the back lights on i just have to do the rest.
> *


I asked b/c you bought the car 3 years ago with the 90 tailights and you havent gone any further with the updates.......


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2006, 01:11 PM~5303999
> *:0
> *



Indeed.. :biggrin: Galaria area.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 24 2006, 01:16 PM~5304037
> *Indeed..  :biggrin:  Galaria area.
> *


 Welcome to my side of Htown


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

DAMNIT.. i just got a tint ticket!!!!!!!!!!

dont ever come to louisiana.. the cops here suck.. 




> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 24 2006, 01:51 PM~5304244
> *Welcome to my side of Htown
> *



Look out for meh.. i'll be the dude in the linc w/ no tint lookin like a dumbass..


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2006, 11:37 AM~5303387
> *... people in hell want ice water :biggrin:
> 
> Not the way he shits ... I'm not making him anything to eat :barf:
> *


 :barf: :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2006, 10:37 AM~5303387
> *... people in hell want ice water :biggrin:
> 
> Not the way he shits ... I'm not making him anything to eat :barf:
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how dark are your windowa


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2006, 01:14 PM~5304025
> *I asked b/c you bought the car 3 years ago with the 90 tailights and you havent gone any further with the updates.......
> *


YEAH I KNOW IM STILL HALF AND HALF ABOUT GOING ALL THE WAY.I LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS NOW BUT AT THE SAME TIME I LIKE THE 90'D OUT LOOK 2.MAYBE ILL JUST GET ANOTHER FLEETWOOD COUPE AND 90 THAT ONE OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wassup people....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

virtual slap fest :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 24 2006, 06:13 PM~5305571
> *virtual slap fest  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i know you aint slappin me. :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 24 2006, 04:23 PM~5305119
> *YEAH I KNOW IM STILL HALF AND HALF ABOUT GOING ALL THE WAY.I LIKE THE WAY IT LOOKS NOW BUT AT THE SAME TIME I LIKE THE 90'D OUT LOOK 2.MAYBE ILL JUST GET ANOTHER FLEETWOOD COUPE AND 90 THAT ONE OUT. :biggrin:
> *


I FOUND A 2 DR LIKE URS OFF OF SOUTH POST OAK FOR SALE TODAY. DIDN'T HAVE A PRICE BUT IT WAS I THINK AN 89 RED WITH WHITE HALF TOP ALL WHITE INTERIOR. LOOKED ORIGINAL. PAINT WAS ALL CRACKED UP THOUGH. ALL FILLERS WERE THERE . THE # IS 713-875-8436.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2006, 06:32 PM~5305682
> *I FOUND A 2 DR LIKE URS OFF OF SOUTH POST OAK FOR SALE TODAY. DIDN'T HAVE A PRICE BUT IT WAS I THINK AN 89 RED WITH WHITE HALF TOP ALL WHITE INTERIOR. LOOKED ORIGINAL. PAINT WAS ALL CRACKED UP THOUGH. ALL FILLERS WERE THERE . THE # IS 713-875-8436.
> *


aight ill probably call him.im thinking about gettin a paint job first before i buy another car.but ill call to check on the price. :thumbsup: wait i just read what you wrote me.i dont think they made 89 coupes.i think they stop making them in 85.ill call anyway.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2006, 05:32 PM~5305682
> *I FOUND A 2 DR LIKE URS OFF OF SOUTH POST OAK FOR SALE TODAY. DIDN'T HAVE A PRICE BUT IT WAS I THINK AN 89 RED WITH WHITE HALF TOP ALL WHITE INTERIOR. LOOKED ORIGINAL. PAINT WAS ALL CRACKED UP THOUGH. ALL FILLERS WERE THERE . THE # IS 713-875-8436.
> *


I THINK THEY STOPPED MAKING FLEETWOOD COUPES IN 1985


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

zup, zup homies


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2006, 07:27 PM~5305868
> *I THINK THEY STOPPED MAKING FLEETWOOD COUPES IN 1985
> *


WHATEVER. SAME SHIT. :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

bigg slim dogg!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2006, 07:27 PM~5305868
> *I THINK THEY STOPPED MAKING FLEETWOOD COUPES IN 1985
> *


wait didnt they stop making fleetwood coupes back in 85 :dunno: 

































:cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ghostown,, where all tha maso's at


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup folx on my way to work. halla at yall later


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2006, 07:15 PM~5306192
> *WHATEVER. SAME SHIT. :dunno:
> *


THE CADDY KING WILL BE VERY UPSET IF HE READ THAT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

money bags where u at


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Stand proud locos.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup homies


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

who's that lil fellar on that left???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 25 2006, 09:03 AM~5308952
> *who's that lil fellar on that left???
> *


That's Death Dealer ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look like he trying to gain a few inches on the dude on the right


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 07:00 AM~5308930
> *money bags where u at
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

La Lonely Girl...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

..SUP GIRL, CAN I GET YOUR DIGITS?...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Latin ... you sure did take a lot of pics of that mannequin ... :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

there's a story line behind it :twak:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 09:41 AM~5309197
> *there's a story line behind it  :twak:
> *


THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT, IM STILL LAUGHING... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Yo Juanito! You can have my top of the line hoe for $5!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Pinche juan stole the weave!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Juanito: I'm too sexy for my haaaaiiiirrrrr, on the catwalk on the catwalk i shake my lil wig on the catwalk......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 07:42 AM~5309216
> *Yo Juanito!  You can have my top of the line hoe for $5!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

2 for 1 special on wigs that day :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 07:53 AM~5309286
> *2 for 1 special on wigs that day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RastaMan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Royal Touch at H.L.C. meeting this past Sunday.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oldies CC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yup in my pink tee!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Stand Proud! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 10:16 AM~5309432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



4 sale?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@Apr 25 2006, 10:18 AM~5309449
> *4 sale?
> *


si.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 08:42 AM~5309216
> *Yo Juanito!  You can have my top of the line hoe for $5!!
> 
> 
> ...


tag team?

:ugh: :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2006, 10:40 AM~5309597
> *tag team?
> 
> :ugh:  :banghead:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 07:42 AM~5309216
> *Yo Juanito!  You can have my top of the line hoe for $5!!
> 
> 
> ...


 lets call the boys... lets run a train....


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2006, 11:21 AM~5309911
> *lets call the boys... lets run a train....
> *



John is having too much fun...
:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2006, 10:21 AM~5309911
> *lets call the boys... lets run a train....
> *


u see that right....calling everyone........to get on this....lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 09:05 AM~5309349
> *yup in my pink tee!
> 
> 
> ...


dude that is your color mayne.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 09:22 AM~5309472
> *si.
> 
> 
> ...


sell me the 5th wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 08:51 AM~5309276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very becoming...kinda like a mexican version of that Meatloaf guy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 25 2006, 11:39 AM~5310076
> *Thats very becoming...kinda like a mexican version of that Meatloaf guy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 08:53 AM~5309286
> *2 for 1 special on wigs that day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your crazy ex-sancho...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 09:53 AM~5309286
> *2 for 1 special on wigs that day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



you need some highlights on that bro.

:biggrin: 



alot of _out of towner _traffic coming through lately huh?

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 25 2006, 12:02 PM~5310236
> *you need some highlights on that bro.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Yeah my sancha misses me. :biggrin: You going to the Majestix picnic at the end of Mayo?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 12:04 PM~5310254
> *Yeah my sancha misses me.  :biggrin:  You going to the Majestix picnic at the end of Mayo?
> *



Sounds like a plan. Whats the date?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 25 2006, 12:05 PM~5310265
> *Sounds like a plan. Whats the date?
> *


May 28th. Brought it up at the H.L.C. meeting and spoke with Eloy (Brickhouse). Probably end up leaving late Saturday since I might dj for a car club sat afternoon. Nothing compares to the Dallas scene as far as Texas goes.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 12:08 PM~5310295
> *May 28th.  Brought it up at the H.L.C. meeting and spoke with Eloy (Brickhouse).  Probably end up leaving late Saturday since I might dj for a car club sat afternoon.  Nothing compares to the Dallas scene as far as Texas goes.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Whos ready for San Antonio weekend?? 3 1/2 weeks away...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2006, 11:27 AM~5310438
> *Whos ready for San Antonio weekend?? 3 1/2 weeks away...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2006, 12:27 PM~5310438
> *Whos ready for San Antonio weekend?? 3 1/2 weeks away...
> *



man, show season is here again...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

you started on those shirts yet Juan?


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: Was up H.Town C.C


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 01:44 PM~5310958
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 09:42 AM~5309216
> *Yo Juanito!  You can have my top of the line hoe for $5!!
> 
> 
> ...


yall some pimps mayne!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 25 2006, 12:55 PM~5311013
> *yall some pimps mayne!!!
> *


that dude dj latin is off the chain......crazy as$ old man


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 02:02 PM~5311030
> *that dude dj latin is off the chain......crazy as$ old man
> *



WAS THAT WHEN YOU WERE ON THE PHONE WITH ME?!

Thats why you sounded like you were out of breath and wanted to get off the phone in a hurry....

:scrutinize: :around:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 25 2006, 01:05 PM~5311055
> *WAS THAT WHEN YOU WERE ON THE PHONE WITH ME?!
> 
> Thats why you sounded like you were out of breath and wanted to get off the phone in a hurry....
> ...


dude u caught me


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 12:02 PM~5311030
> *that dude dj latin is off the chain......crazy as$ old man
> *




what up with my seat foo... ant get ahold of yall.. i need it asap....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 02:02 PM~5311030
> *that dude dj latin is off the chain......crazy as$ old man
> *


chingado, i'm only 35


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 01:23 PM~5311191
> *chingado, i'm only 35
> *


damn your old.lol.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 25 2006, 02:32 PM~5311201
> *damn your old.lol.
> *


 :twak: Guess you aren't going to get the hook up like Juanito did :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 02:23 PM~5311191
> *chingado, i'm only 35
> *



_only_ 35????


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 01:36 PM~5311219
> *:twak:  Guess you aren't going to get the hook up like Juanito did  :angry:
> *


the hook up with la lonely girl.its ok shes not my type. :biggrin:its still kinda hurt my feelings that you wouldnt hook me up.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 25 2006, 01:41 PM~5311252
> *the hook up with la lonely girl.its ok shes not my type. :biggrin:its still kinda hurt my feelings that you wouldnt hook me up.
> *


dude la lonley girl is every one type


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

How many posts do I need to be able to change my avatar?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

according to my cockulations, a truck on 20s or bigger is not a lowrider no matter how low to the ground it gets


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 25 2006, 02:41 PM~5311252
> *the hook up with la lonely girl.its ok shes not my type. :biggrin:its still kinda hurt my feelings that you wouldnt hook me up.
> *


This one will blow your mind :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 01:57 PM~5311321
> *This one will blow your mind  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


IM GONNA HOOK UP GOOFY. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 02:02 PM~5311350
> *
> *













this one here is top notch


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 01:44 PM~5311274
> *dude la lonley girl is every one type
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 02:04 PM~5311363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE. :biggrin: IM GONNA PUT THAT ON MYSPACE.LOL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 03:04 PM~5311363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOP NOTCH HOEZ :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 03:04 PM~5311363
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Is that the model you had for the next photoshoot? 
Im gonna start questioning your taste foo....


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 25 2006, 02:06 PM~5311382
> *Is that the model you had for the next photoshoot?
> Im gonna start questioning your taste foo....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ummmm naaa man naaaaaa


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 25 2006, 01:03 PM~5311354
> *IM GONNA HOOK UP GOOFY. :biggrin:
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: drag queen..............


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 02:52 PM~5311291
> *according to my cockulations, a  truck on 20s or bigger is not a lowrider no matter how low to the ground it gets
> *


according to my cockulations, you have big huevos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2006, 02:08 PM~5311396
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: drag queen..............
> *


drag queen......i got that pic of u in a dress and heels around here somewhere


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 01:11 PM~5311416
> *drag queen......i got that pic of u in a dress and heels around here somewhere
> *


probly a photoshop ..*unlike yours your wearing a wig ..my nig!* :nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2006, 02:13 PM~5311428
> *probly do from the montrose gay fest...unlike yours your wearing a wig ..my nig! :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 03:14 PM~5311439
> *:0
> *


Here we go. Blow the whistle beeg guys!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 03:16 PM~5311448
> *Here we go.  Blow the whistle beeg guys!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I see something dripping... :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2006, 12:54 PM~5196435
> *:uh: Local China wheels dealer...
> 
> Shit mayne I am at a creative roadblock!! :0
> ...


STILL A GOOD ONE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 25 2006, 03:19 PM~5311468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I see something dripping...  :barf:  :barf:
> *



thats going in your contributors pic foo...

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 02:22 PM~5311485
> *STILL A GOOD ONE
> *


yes it is lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 01:16 PM~5311448
> *Here we go.  Blow the whistle beeg guys!
> 
> 
> ...


"LA TINY" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ..the polo sign.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 02:16 PM~5311448
> *Here we go.  Blow the whistle beeg guys!
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK I SEEN HER BACK IN THE DAY AT RICHMOND FLASHING GUYS. :biggrin:


----------



## Fito Olivarez (Aug 16, 2005)

*CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

EH? EH? EHHHH????

SAAAAAAAAABOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!

OOOOOOWWAAAAAHHHH!!!! OOOOOOWWWWAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!

HOY POR LA NOCHE DAMAS Y CABALLEROS VAMOS A GOZAR ESTA NOCHE DE CUMBIA EN VIVO PARA TODOS LOS DE MEXICO, ESTADOS UNIDOS Y LAS NATCHAS DE TU ABUELITA!!! SE ME PASO EL MANO EN SABOOOOOORRRRR!!!!*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AYE TE WACHO FITO! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

"STAFFORD MUTHA FUCKA THAT'S WHERE I STAY"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think im gonna take the 64 down fifth street today.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

IM BOUT TO CLEAN THA CAPRICE AND GO FOR A CRUISE DOWN MURPHY uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 25 2006, 05:11 PM~5312567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammm maybe we should make the crusing spot stafford on tuesdays..........


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 09:55 AM~5309295
> *Royal Touch at H.L.C. meeting this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


why does mike look so happy in this picture?!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 04:19 PM~5312603
> *dammm maybe we should make the crusing spot stafford on tuesdays..........
> *


im down. last week i was on main and present and a "slab" pulled up and pop the trunk on me :uh: it was nice though


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 04:19 PM~5312603
> *dammm maybe we should make the crusing spot stafford on tuesdays..........
> *





THAT WOULD BE SORTA TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 05:19 PM~5312603
> *dammm maybe we should make the crusing spot stafford on tuesdays..........
> *


I AINT THAT FAR.IM IN ALIEF.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 08:55 AM~5309295
> *Royal Touch at H.L.C. meeting this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ ^^^^^
smokey & craig


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 05:21 PM~5312608
> *im down. last week i was on main and present and a "slab" pulled up and pop the trunk on me  :uh:  it was nice though
> *


THERE IS A SLAB OVER HERE.CANDY RED WITH A 5TH BUT THE BAD THING IS THAT ITS A FORD TAURUS.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

GET SUM CARS TOGETHER AND WE COULD MEET UP SUMWHERE AND GO CRUISE AROUND.......AND DOES ANYBODY ON HERE TAKE THERE CAR TO AUTOS BBQ ON SATURDAY NIGHT TO SHOW OFF THEIR RIDES CAUSE IVE ONLY SEEN LIKE 2 LOW LOW'S THERE


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 02:57 PM~5311321
> *This one will blow your mind  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Janet Jackson Hell! Looked more like Feddy Jackson!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 25 2006, 06:32 PM~5312660
> *GET SUM CARS TOGETHER AND WE COULD MEET UP SUMWHERE AND GO CRUISE AROUND.......AND DOES ANYBODY ON HERE TAKE THERE CAR TO AUTOS BBQ ON SATURDAY NIGHT TO SHOW OFF THEIR RIDES CAUSE IVE ONLY SEEN LIKE 2 LOW LOW'S THERE
> *


YEAH, I'VE BEEN OUT THERE TO OTTO'S ON SATURDAY'S ... A LOT OF CLASSIC RIDES ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheres this place autos ottos at


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 06:55 PM~5312735
> *wheres this place autos ottos at
> *


at The Fountains ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 25 2006, 04:55 PM~5312738
> *at The Fountains ...
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 25 2006, 05:48 PM~5312704
> *YEAH, I'VE BEEN OUT THERE TO OTTO'S ON SATURDAY'S ... A LOT OF CLASSIC RIDES ...
> *


IS THAT THE PLACE NEXT TO THE MOVIES.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 25 2006, 05:07 PM~5312782
> *IS THAT THE PLACE NEXT TO THE MOVIES.
> *


yep


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

who's down to take a coupke of low low's out there this saturday?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 25 2006, 05:20 PM~5312828
> *who's down to take a coupke of low low's out there this saturday?
> *


that would be nice. but wont happen folks will show up in their trucks :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ATTN HTOWN RIDERS

looking to buy a lac. 90-92 fleetwood or 94-96 fleetwood must look nice and run good, have 4000 to spend. pm me


posting for a friend


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2006, 06:19 PM~5312603
> *dammm maybe we should make the crusing spot stafford on tuesdays..........
> *



:uh:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 07:28 PM~5312867
> *that would be nice. but wont happen folks will show up in their trucks  :0
> *


Here are some pics I took last time I went to Otto's ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

by the looks of those pics, them people who call the cops on us if we showed up there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 09:32 PM~5314233
> *by the looks of those pics, them people who call the cops on us if we showed up there
> *


I AGREE... CUMMIN THREW BANGIN , POPPIN TRUNK AND DOORS... GAS HOPPIN AND THREE WHEELIN... LAWS WILL BE THERE IN A HEART BEAT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2006, 11:52 PM~5314386
> *I AGREE... CUMMIN THREW BANGIN , POPPIN TRUNK AND DOORS... GAS HOPPIN AND THREE WHEELIN... LAWS WILL BE THERE IN A HEART BEAT
> *



troublemakers.... :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 25 2006, 10:29 PM~5314203
> *Here are some pics I took last time I went to Otto's ...
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool I especially dig the grey bombrod. That place has good food too, I been there several times cause its really close to work. I assume they ok'd it with someone, if lolos had the same ok, could they still call the cops?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 05:34 AM~5315701
> *That looks cool I especially dig the grey bombrod. That place has good food too, I been there several times cause its really close to work.  I assume they ok'd it with someone, if lolos had the same ok, could they still call the cops?
> *


I WENT OUT THERE 2 WEEKS AGO AND CHILLED WITH THIS DUDE FROM HOMIES C.C. AND AND MY HOMEBOY WAS DRAGGIN HIS TRUCK ON BAGS, MOST OF THOSE PEOPLE HAVE NEVER SEEN A LOWRIDER BEFORE AND THEY WERE ASKING ME HOW COME NO LOWRIDERS COME OUT THERE, AND NO I DO NOT THINK THEY WOULD CALL THE COPS BECAUSE THOSE HOTRODS OUT THERE HAVE FLAME THROWERS, SYSTEMS AND LLLOOOOUUDDD ASS EXHAUST SYSTEMS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 26 2006, 08:33 AM~5315914
> *I WENT OUT THERE 2 WEEKS AGO AND CHILLED WITH THIS DUDE FROM HOMIES C.C. AND AND MY HOMEBOY WAS DRAGGIN HIS TRUCK ON BAGS, MOST OF THOSE PEOPLE HAVE NEVER SEEN A LOWRIDER BEFORE AND THEY WERE ASKING ME HOW COME NO LOWRIDERS COME OUT THERE, AND NO I DO NOT THINK THEY WOULD CALL THE COPS BECAUSE THOSE HOTRODS OUT THERE HAVE FLAME THROWERS, SYSTEMS AND LLLOOOOUUDDD ASS EXHAUST SYSTEMS
> *



I say we roll over there one of these weekends...



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you folks can go. i dont need carrot top or that other short fat ass from stafford laws fuckin with me anymore. ill be at sams boat drinkin pitchers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 08:46 AM~5315947
> *you folks can go. i dont need carrot top or that other short fat ass from stafford laws fuckin with me anymore. ill be at sams boat drinkin pitchers
> *



:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

--------------------

.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 26 2006, 08:50 AM~5315962
> *--------------------
> 
> .
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 06:49 AM~5315953
> *:uh:
> *


stafford laws are dicks. how u think that small town makes money


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 08:52 AM~5315969
> *stafford laws are dicks. how u think that small town makes money
> *



what PD does Zar work for?

Zar?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 06:53 AM~5315977
> *what PD does Zar work for?
> 
> Zar?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

HE DOESNT WORK FOR STAFFORD. I THINK HOUSTON


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 26 2006, 08:03 AM~5316021
> *HE DOESNT WORK FOR STAFFORD. I THINK HOUSTON
> *


i think u are correct...lives in Stafford but is HPD.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 08:53 AM~5315977
> *what PD does Zar work for?
> 
> Zar?
> *


He's a constable.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

wasssup htown :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 2 2004, 10:37 AM~2351237
> *man, houstons dead.  it sucks here cus everyone is too much into the whole bling-bling wannabe rapper/superstar thing and low-lows aren't good enough for them.  me and my gal were out the other night and i saw one low..A REAL FLASHBACK type of low.  it was a fullsize chevy pickup with a TILT BED, remember those??  he had Ontario, Canada plates and made a right turn off westheimer to richmond and all i could think is that he was gonna be disappointed like a mofo if he came all this way just for THAT.  but i agree, it'd be nice to have something here again....
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 09:33 AM~5316144
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 10 2004, 09:56 PM~2382873
> *Well alot things happened to Richmond Ave. that got it shut down.  The problem w/ that Richmond Ave was a that it's in the middle of a night club strip. After the club closes there are a bunch of drunk idiots getting macho & starting shyt. Then a bunch of young punks trying to puck up a drunk hoes ... etc.  Next comes property damage to businesses & complaints from business owners.  Well you guy know the end result...  Samething happened to Memorial,Mexican. & Mason parks. Except the nearby residents were the ones complaining.Also there is not much cruisin because of the lack of lowriders. Many have lost interest in lowridering b/c they have moved on to became family men. Then there is the issue of $$$.  Some guys have just given up & sold there lowriders. Some have just gone into hidding slowly rebuilding there lowriders...in my opinion there isn't any cruising for the following reasons
> 1. lack of crusiers(lowriders not punks w/wheels)
> 2. car clubs can't agree in a mutal cruising spot
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 16 2004, 07:08 PM~2419105
> *I remember those days chillin in my front lawn as a chavalito watchin all the ranflas and chicas passing by and telling my homie someday i would have my own lowlo and cruise down canal and 75th. Then the cruising stopped. We need something like that again something to give the new generation something to look forward to.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2004, 10:53 PM~2423207
> *i think ive been to the target on fairmont...about 2 years ago. i was on the only lowride there  :twak:  , but maybe its different now...
> 
> richmond used to be fun, but there was always drama out there. i remember one time i was riding with my homie and some guys pulled up next to us, we were stuck in traffic...in front of what is now polyesters i think..where abunch of fools use to stand on that hill and watch traffic. well them fools started talkin shit to the car next to us and next u know beer bottles and cans were flying...some guy had a pillow case with something in and started beating on the car, they were jumping all on the car n shit there was about 20 guys. the 4 guys in the car got out and started running and left the car there....then someone started bustin caps and everyone ran......this was all next to us...so being nosey, we parked across the street and waiting for the cops to come.....it got dull, so we decide to pull out. next thing u know the cops are chasing us...pull us over handcuff etc.  take us back to the scene and someone "positively identified" us!!!! ...the seached us again and started taking us downtown i kept telling the cop u got the wrong guys but to them it sounded like a typical arrest........finally convinced to take back to the scene so the victims can get a better look....got it all straightened out....but we had to walk from fondren and richmond all the way back to polysters  :twak:
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey you guys, I saw an article on cnn that caught my attn. I can't believe this is an actual game you play online, I googled "border patrol game" and there it was at the top of the list:

http://www.resist.com/racistgames/playbord...orderpatrol.htm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 10 2004, 09:56 PM~2382873
> *Well alot things happened to Richmond Ave. that got it shut down.  The problem w/ that Richmond Ave was a that it's in the middle of a night club strip. After the club closes there are a bunch of drunk idiots getting macho & starting shyt. Then a bunch of young punks trying to puck up a drunk hoes ... etc.  Next comes property damage to businesses & complaints from business owners.  Well you guy know the end result...  Samething happened to Memorial,Mexican. & Mason parks. Except the nearby residents were the ones complaining.Also there is not much cruisin because of the lack of lowriders. Many have lost interest in lowridering b/c they have moved on to became family men. Then there is the issue of $$$.  Some guys have just given up & sold there lowriders. Some have just gone into hidding slowly rebuilding there lowriders...in my opinion there isn't any cruising for the following reasons
> 1. lack of crusiers(lowriders not punks w/wheels)
> 2. car clubs can't agree in a mutal cruising spot
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I know that it says "racist games" in it's web address but it's more than a little extreme, I don't care what your views or opinions are on the immigration issue


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2006, 09:37 AM~5316171
> *Hey you guys, I saw an article on cnn that caught my attn.  I can't believe this is an actual game you play online, I googled "border patrol game" and there it was at the top of the list:
> 
> http://www.resist.com/racistgames/playbord...orderpatrol.htm
> *


At work, can't play.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

lets all cruise to the Elim show sunday morning..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

R.I.P. RICHMOND AVE. , I THINK THAT LOWRIDERS SHOULD START CRUISIN AGAIN AT LEAST 1 TIME DURING THE WEEK OR WEEKEND :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 09:41 AM~5316198
> *At work, can't play.
> *



:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 08:41 AM~5316198
> *At work, can't play.
> *



okay.....you can photo shop......chat......but you can't play....I guess that's fair :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 26 2006, 09:41 AM~5316199
> *lets all cruise to the Elim show sunday morning..
> *


Pasadena and South Houston Police :thumbsdown: they'll arrest their own mothers to meet quota ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2006, 09:44 AM~5316225
> *okay.....you can photo shop......chat......but you can't play....I guess that's fair  :dunno:
> *



thats not playing... thats serious business...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

THERE IS A BIG ASS PARK NEXT TO LAKE OLYMPIA ON HW6, ITS BEFORE THE GAS STATION THAT LOWRIDERS COULD CHILL AT BUT I FORGOT THE NAME, DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE IM TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2006, 09:45 AM~5316233
> *Pasadena and South Houston Police :thumbsdown: they'll arrest their own mothers to meet quota ... :thumbsdown:
> *



pigs... :biggrin: 







j/p... I have much respect for the men and women in blue...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 26 2006, 09:46 AM~5316239
> *THERE IS A BIG ASS PARK NEXT TO LAKE OLYMPIA ON HW6, ITS BEFORE THE GAS STATION THAT LOWRIDERS COULD CHILL AT BUT I FORGOT THE NAME, DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE IM TALKING ABOUT?
> *


ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT KITTY HOLLOW PARK?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

YEP, THATS A PERFECT CHILL SPOT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

maybe the problem to this cruising question is Houston is so damn big whats close to some is far as hell to others, even finding good hangouts is tough. I got burned out on going to MacGregor cause it took us an hour to get there, it takes us over an hour to get to Vatozone...

IMO

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2006, 09:44 AM~5316225
> *okay.....you can photo shop......chat......but you can't play....I guess that's fair  :dunno:
> *


Can't play racist games :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 09:51 AM~5316271
> *maybe the problem to this cruising question is Houston is so damn big whats close to some is far as hell to others, even finding good hangouts is tough. I got burned out on going to MacGregor cause it took us an hour to get there, it takes us over an hour to get to Vatozone...
> 
> IMO
> ...


You live close to Bryan, TX :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 09:52 AM~5316280
> *You live close to Bryan, TX  :uh:
> *



Cypress... :biggrin: 

about halfway from downtown and Bryan... time wise not distance. :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SUGERLAND/STAFFORD AREA GAS IS GETTING TOO EXPENSIVE TO DRIVE OUT TO MACGREGOR PARK :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 26 2006, 07:41 AM~5316203
> *R.I.P. RICHMOND AVE. , I THINK THAT LOWRIDERS SHOULD START CRUISIN AGAIN AT LEAST 1 TIME DURING THE WEEK OR WEEKEND :dunno:
> *


we have tried over the last 2 yrs to cruise..airline,fairmont, even richmond which was a waste of time.....but theres no spot...cruising lowriders in houston died in 98 when they shut down mason park and 75th..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whos going to watch the DaVinci Code...?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 08:52 AM~5316280
> *You live close to Bryan, TX  :uh:
> *



since you mentioned Bryan.....I'll inform you guys, there is only one place to "cruise" or worth cruising and that is Texas Ave......takes you from one end of Bryan to the other end of College Station, BPD won't really bother you but CSPD is another story


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 08:57 AM~5316332
> *whos going to watch the DaVinci Code...?
> *



ME!!!!! Michael says it looks scary....he doesn't know what it's about though, have you read the book? I've decided I'm gonna read before I watch the movie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 07:57 AM~5316332
> *whos going to watch the DaVinci Code...?
> *


me...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2006, 09:59 AM~5316353
> *ME!!!!!  Michael says it looks scary....he doesn't know what it's about though, have  you read the book?  I've decided I'm gonna read before I watch the movie
> *



No, havent read the book... sounds hokey to me. I might watch the movie though...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 09:02 AM~5316376
> *No, havent read the book... sounds hokey to me. I might watch the movie though...
> *



yeah but it is fiction.....but then again I'm not Catholic so more than likely I will not take offense to most of it anyways


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 26 2006, 09:53 AM~5316296
> *SUGERLAND/STAFFORD AREA GAS IS GETTING TOO EXPENSIVE TO DRIVE OUT TO MACGREGOR PARK :thumbsup:
> *


FOR REAL! I PAID $3.09/GALLON TO FILL UP ON 288 AND 518 THIS MORNING! ALMOST $40 FKN DOLLARS TO FILL UP MY LITTLE MITSUBISHI GALANT!!! 

I'M DOWN TO CRUISE OUT THERE AT KITTY HOLLOW ... WE CAN START THERE AND HEAD DOWN HWY 6 TO OTTO'S/THE FOUNTAINS ON A SATURDAY ... BUT I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL I PICK UP MY LO-LOW :biggrin: (AND NO LONE STAR - IT'S NOT GOING TO BE SOMETIME IN 2007 :uh :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2006, 09:11 AM~5316438
> *FOR REAL!  I PAID $3.09/GALLON TO FILL UP ON 288 AND 518 THIS MORNING!  ALMOST $40 FKN DOLLARS TO FILL UP MY LITTLE MITSUBISHI GALANT!!!
> 
> I'M DOWN TO CRUISE OUT THERE AT KITTY HOLLOW ... WE CAN START THERE AND HEAD DOWN HWY 6 TO OTTO'S/THE FOUNTAINS ON A SATURDAY ... BUT I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL I PICK UP MY LO-LOW :biggrin: (AND NO LONE STAR - IT'S NOT GOING TO BE SOMETIME IN 2007 :uh :biggrin:
> *



DAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN........ glad I filled up my Navigator at $1.72/gallon, once those prices hit Bryan I definitely won't be driving it....I'll have to peddle to work!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2006, 07:45 AM~5316233
> *Pasadena and South Houston Police :thumbsdown: they'll arrest their own mothers to meet quota ... :thumbsdown:
> *


pinches maranos ,no valen verga


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 04:55 AM~5315539
> *troublemakers.... :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


WHO ME... OH NEVER.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 26 2006, 08:41 AM~5316199
> *lets all cruise to the Elim show sunday morning..
> *


You going to church evil one? Cruise by Bonafide Car WAsh and then cruise to church with a clean ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 26 2006, 08:53 AM~5316296
> *SUGERLAND/STAFFORD AREA GAS IS GETTING TOO EXPENSIVE TO DRIVE OUT TO MACGREGOR PARK :thumbsup:
> *


I try to take care of mutliple things...Like If I want to go to MacGregor, I also visit parents while I am at it and do other stuff while on that side of town....instead of making multiple trips


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2006, 08:59 AM~5316353
> *ME!!!!!  Michael says it looks scary....he doesn't know what it's about though, have  you read the book?  I've decided I'm gonna read before I watch the movie
> *


its not scary but it revolves around questioning religious beliefs. I read the book and near as I can tell from the previews for the movie, it follows the book pretty closely. Imma have to check it out.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2006, 07:37 AM~5316171
> *Hey you guys, I saw an article on cnn that caught my attn.  I can't believe this is an actual game you play online, I googled "border patrol game" and there it was at the top of the list:
> 
> http://www.resist.com/racistgames/playbord...orderpatrol.htm
> *


DAMN.. THEM FUCKERS ARE FAST
I GOT 37 OF 88 ********


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 09:49 AM~5316638
> *DAMN.. THEM FUCKERS ARE FAST
> I GOT 37 OF 88 ********
> *


damn i only got 30 and them fukkers ARE FAST!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 10:49 AM~5316638
> *DAMN.. THEM FUCKERS ARE FAST
> I GOT 37 OF 88 ********
> *



:twak: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 10:49 AM~5316638
> *DAMN.. THEM FUCKERS ARE FAST
> I GOT 37 OF 88 ********
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 08:51 AM~5316645
> *damn i only got 30 and them fukkers ARE FAST!!!!
> *


IM A TRY AGAIN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

YAAAY I GOT 55 ********....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


Richmond died when the hookers migrated from South Main to Richmond Ave. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SHOULD OF DREW HIS EYEBROW IN WITH A SHARPIE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 10:55 AM~5316673
> *SHOULD OF DREW HIS EYEBROW IN WITH A SHARPIE
> *


Those aren't eyebrows, those are catepillars :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 08:56 AM~5316678
> *Those aren't eyebrows, those are catepillars  :uh:
> *


WOW X20 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 09:51 AM~5316645
> *damn i only got 30 and them fukkers ARE FAST!!!!
> *



couldn't bring myself to shoot a pregnant women dragging kids behind her....I'm not the type of person that gets easily offended (a joke is a joke) but I did find this offensive......like in school, couldn't bring myself to laugh at hadicapped students either, I can see the humor in this stuff but just don't find it funny - but the fact that it is so RACIST outweighs the humor for me.....

on the other hand I LOVE me some Carlos Mencia jokes so go figure?!?!??! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Apr 26 2006, 08:52 AM~5316650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KISS MY ASS.. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 11:22 AM~5316769
> *WHAT
> 
> KISS MY ASS.. LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

OOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... WOW


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 10:53 AM~5316662
> *YAAAY I GOT 55 ********....
> *


i got 74 out of 88 is that bad? or good?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 26 2006, 12:09 PM~5317078
> *i got 74 out of 88 is that bad? or good?
> *


I'm going to have to try it, give me a sec....

Forget it, that game sucks. Must have been created by a *******. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 11:11 AM~5317100
> *I'm going to have to try it, give me a sec....
> 
> Forget it, that game sucks.  Must have been created by a *******.  :thumbsdown:
> *



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.................you're gonna get in trouble.......don't you know what curiosity did to the cat?????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2006, 12:29 PM~5317154
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.................you're gonna get in trouble.......don't you know what curiosity did to the cat?????
> *


 :dunno: 







:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2006, 12:29 PM~5317154
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.................you're gonna get in trouble.......don't you know what curiosity did to the cat?????
> *


Yes, it made them not want to dj on a Friday :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 07:52 AM~5315969
> *stafford laws are dicks. how u think that small town makes money
> *


NOT WHEN YOU KNOW THE SARGENT....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 12:54 PM~5317348
> *NOT WHEN YOU KNOW THE SARGENT....... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@Apr 26 2006, 10:09 AM~5317078
> *i got 74 out of 88 is that bad? or good?
> *


kool. u get 3 points 4 killin the pregnant lady....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 11:51 AM~5317313
> *Yes, it made them not want to dj on a Friday  :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!!!! I can't believe you said that :roflmao: :roflmao: 











punk :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 10:54 AM~5317348
> *NOT WHEN YOU KNOW THE SARGENT....... :biggrin:
> *


ALL I KNOW IS WHEN I USED TO WORK DOWN MULA AND I WAS THE FIRST PERSON TO THE WAREHOUSE AND THE ALARM WAS GOING OFF I TURN THE ALARM OFF NEXT THING I KNOW STAFFORD LAW SHOW UP AND THINK IM THE BURGULAR HAD ME HEMMED UP WTF


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 12:03 PM~5317448
> *ALL I KNOW IS WHEN I USED TO WORK DOWN MULA AND I WAS THE FIRST PERSON TO THE WAREHOUSE AND THE ALARM WAS GOING OFF I TURN THE ALARM OFF NEXT THING I KNOW STAFFORD LAW SHOW UP AND THINK IM THE BURGULAR HAD ME HEMMED UP WTF
> *


i bet it was the dude with the red hair........or the now robo cop?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 11:06 AM~5317472
> *
> i bet it was the dude with the red hair........or the now robo cop?
> *



CARROT TOP. NOT HIM BUT I HAD MY RUN IN WITH HIM TWICE ONCE FOR LOUD MUSIC AND THE OTHER TIME FOR RUNNING A YELLOW LIGHT :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 01:08 PM~5317484
> *CARROT TOP. NOT HIM BUT I HAD MY RUN IN WITH HIM TWICE ONCE FOR LOUD MUSIC AND THE OTHER TIME FOR RUNNING A YELLOW LIGHT  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



dont be running them there yellow lights now...

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 10:24 AM~5316775
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Latin wants you to meet the Legend, cause you already knwo the man :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 11:24 AM~5316775
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Check out Boilers face... :rofl: 
He's like "WT?, this dude is grabbing his nutz and touching me at the same time...."


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 01:17 PM~5317538
> *Check out Boilers face...  :rofl:
> He's like "WT?, this dude is grabbing his nutz and touching me at the same time...."
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


Nah, he is giving that "If only Ellie had balls" look


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 01:20 PM~5317566
> *Nah, he is giving that "Ellie has big balls" look
> *




:uh: :tears: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 12:17 PM~5317538
> *Check out Boilers face...  :rofl:
> He's like "WT?, this dude is grabbing his nutz and touching me at the same time...."
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 12:08 PM~5317484
> *CARROT TOP. NOT HIM BUT I HAD MY RUN IN WITH HIM TWICE ONCE FOR LOUD MUSIC AND THE OTHER TIME FOR RUNNING A YELLOW LIGHT  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


fucking carrot top man i hate him and rivera where both some biatches


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Apr 26 2006, 01:44 PM~5317743
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  uffin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 11:39 AM~5317727
> *fucking carrot top man i hate him and rivera where both some biatches
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 01:39 PM~5317727
> *fucking carrot top man i hate him and rivera where both some biatches
> *


Pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 01:58 PM~5317812
> *Pics?
> *



ditto...


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Latin, did you deposit that check yet? at the bank?

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 02:16 PM~5317910
> *Latin, did you deposit that check yet? at the bank?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


a while back.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 09:54 AM~5316665
> *Richmond died when the hookers migrated from South Main to Richmond Ave.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so whos staying home on May 1st?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats may 1st


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 02:27 PM~5317983
> *wats may 1st
> *



a day without a mexican...

:biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 01:29 PM~5318002
> *a day without a mexican...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LMAO! Yeah at my job mot of the waitressesd and cooks and bus boys are all Chicano or Mexican, they might have to close the restraunt for that day... that'll suck but if they don't screw it more tips for me :biggrin: I gotta go to work...no tengo dinero


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 12:39 PM~5317727
> *fucking carrot top man i hate him and rivera where both some biatches
> *


u know them laws by name?!? :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 01:29 PM~5318002
> *a day without a mexican...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


A day without a labor force willing to work for bottom dollar. Somehow surprisingly still better than working in Mexico....THEN send all that money home. Next to oil, illegal immigrant workers is mexico's biggest export.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 26 2006, 02:26 PM~5317975
> *so whos staying home on May 1st?
> *


I'll be at work.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 03:04 PM~5318214
> *I'll be at work.
> *



ditto...


I got bills to pay.

and I dont think LULAC wants to pay them for me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 26 2006, 02:50 PM~5318122
> *LMAO! Yeah at my job mot of the waitressesd and cooks and bus boys are all Chicano or Mexican, they might have to close the restraunt for that day... that'll suck but if they don't screw it more tips for me  :biggrin: I gotta go to work...no tengo dinero
> *


what restaurant do you work at :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 26 2006, 02:50 PM~5318122
> *LMAO! Yeah at my job mot of the waitressesd and cooks and bus boys are all Chicano or Mexican, they might have to close the restraunt for that day... that'll suck but if they don't screw it more tips for me  :biggrin: I gotta go to work...no tengo dinero
> *


what restaurant do you work at :scrutinize:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

An awesome one!!!! They got some good food....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 26 2006, 03:11 PM~5318254
> *An awesome one!!!! They got some good food....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 03:13 PM~5318271
> *:uh:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

What? I don't want more stalkers after me!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 26 2006, 03:16 PM~5318292
> *What? I don't want more stalkers after me!!!
> *


Stalkers?? Didn't know you had some.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

you should have seen these weird messages I was getting yesterday, but I don't know how to block people on Yahoo messenger... My aunt and my friend saw them... they were pretty weird and pissed me off...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHA thats what happens when u put yourself out there like that :0 :biggrin: 

Look hard you'll find the block feature. I use it on ugly bitches all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 04:14 PM~5318699
> *HAHA thats what happens when u put yourself out there like that :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Look hard you'll find the block feature.  I use it on ugly bitches all the time. :biggrin:
> *


True. Probably some freaks she met on that pr0n site xpeeps. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 03:45 PM~5318825
> *True.  Probably some freaks she met on that pr0n site xpeeps.  lol
> *


or facebook or xanga or myspace or layitlow or cpixel or HI5 or .......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 04:52 PM~5318876
> *or facebook  or xanga or myspace or layitlow or cpixel or HI5 or .......
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 08:54 AM~5316665
> *Richmond died when the hookers migrated from South Main to Richmond Ave.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


wait a minute bud, southmain and stafford are 2 different hoods :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 05:25 PM~5319168
> *wait a minute bud, southmain and stafford are 2 different hoods  :biggrin:
> *


I had that top notch hoe working South Main since It brought in the dough in that area :ugh: .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

top notch hoes at club 504


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 05:32 PM~5319209
> *top notch hoes at club 504
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where else but on south main do the wets turn an old pizza hut into a nite club.


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

<--------WET....Y QUE PUTO?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 04:31 PM~5319203
> *I had that top notch hoe working South Main since It brought in the dough in that area  :ugh: .
> *


yeah i had one working there too......she had special talents............ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 05:44 PM~5319265
> *yeah i had one working there too......she had special talents............ :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 04:47 PM~5319280
> *:nono:
> *


lol whats wrong mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 05:50 PM~5319297
> *lol whats wrong mayne
> *


that one retired. lol! :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 04:51 PM~5319308
> *that one retired.  lol!  :twak:
> *


no she comes out for special occasions........ :cheesy:


----------



## lil_sad_girl (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *



aww I remember Richmond Ave. did they close down Airline? tambien Mason park used to be tight


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_sad_girl_@Apr 26 2006, 04:52 PM~5319312
> *aww I remember Richmond Ave. did they close down Airline? tambien Mason park used to be tight
> *


Welcome sad girl....sadly yeah all that's been shut down.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 05:52 PM~5319311
> *no she comes out for special occasions........ :cheesy:
> *


Here you go, another one to photoshop. got the finger action going. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 09:54 AM~5316665
> *Richmond died when the hookers migrated from South Main to Richmond Ave.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is what he looks like when he takes the time to do it up right...







:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 04:54 PM~5319328
> *Here you go, another one to photoshop.  got the finger action going.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


naw man im cool dog i aint photoshopping nada mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 05:56 PM~5319340
> *naw man im cool dog i aint photoshopping nada mayne
> *


whew. :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 05:54 PM~5319328
> *Here you go, another one to photoshop.  got the finger action going.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 04:54 PM~5319328
> *Here you go, another one to photoshop.  got the finger action going.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


haha tempting...but you have some photoshop fodder on me too se we are flying the white flag for now. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 05:55 PM~5319334
> *damn this is what he looks like when he takes the time to do it up right...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 04:58 PM~5319350
> *whew.  :angel:
> *


i do have that one from paint still lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 04:55 PM~5319334
> *damn this is what he looks like when he takes the time to do it up right...
> 
> 
> ...


wow man looks like ur confused again.......why did u post up the pic of u in ur prom outfit for?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2006, 05:58 PM~5319355
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


You see the primos? :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 06:01 PM~5319370
> *You see the primos?   :cheesy:
> *


yeah :biggrin: wish I could have made it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 05:00 PM~5319368
> *wow man looks like ur confused again.......why did u post up the pic of u in ur prom outfit for?
> *


i didnt even go to prom...you should be happy that pic makes you look slimmer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2006, 06:02 PM~5319379
> *yeah  :biggrin: wish I could have made it
> *


I don't know what Death Dealer was up to in this pic. The mariachis threw down. Next year hopefully.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 05:03 PM~5319387
> *i didnt even go to prom...you should be happy that pic makes you look slimmer
> *


it does ....lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 05:04 PM~5319394
> *I don't know what Death Dealer was up to in this pic.  The mariachis threw down.  Next year hopefully.
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAP! I thought I deleted that pic!!! D'Oh!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 05:04 PM~5319394
> *I don't know what Death Dealer was up to in this pic.  The mariachis threw down.  Next year hopefully.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
whats up with everyone on lil lately.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 06:06 PM~5319411
> *OH SNAP! I thought I deleted that pic!!! D'Oh!!
> *


:nono: 

well i'm out ese. B-boy stance.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 05:07 PM~5319416
> *:nono:
> 
> well i'm out ese.  B-boy stance.
> ...


this vato here is in love with seeing himself


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 05:04 PM~5319394
> *I don't know what Death Dealer was up to in this pic.  The mariachis threw down.  Next year hopefully.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like los is enjoying that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2006, 06:08 PM~5319419
> *this vato here is in love with seeing himself
> *


Nah I'm in love with a stripper :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 05:10 PM~5319429
> *Nah I'm in love with a stripper  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


so am i


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn I look good in drag!  :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

topic got gay


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 07:34 AM~5316153
> *
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2006, 08:11 AM~5316438
> *FOR REAL!  I PAID $3.09/GALLON TO FILL UP ON 288 AND 518 THIS MORNING!  ALMOST $40 FKN DOLLARS TO FILL UP MY LITTLE MITSUBISHI GALANT!!!
> 
> I'M DOWN TO CRUISE OUT THERE AT KITTY HOLLOW ... WE CAN START THERE AND HEAD DOWN HWY 6 TO OTTO'S/THE FOUNTAINS ON A SATURDAY ... BUT I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL I PICK UP MY LO-LOW :biggrin: (AND NO LONE STAR - IT'S NOT GOING TO BE SOMETIME IN 2007 :uh :biggrin:
> *



that reminds my the trailer!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its gotta be a group effort to bring that bucket back to houston. what would u do with your your lowrider friends dena


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 06:04 PM~5319394
> *I don't know what Death Dealer was up to in this pic.  The mariachis threw down.  Next year hopefully.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 06:28 PM~5319528
> *its gotta be a group effort to bring that bucket back to houston. what would u do with your your lowrider friends dena
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 26 2006, 06:27 PM~5319524
> *that reminds my the trailer!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 04:04 PM~5319394
> *I don't know what Death Dealer was up to in this pic.  The mariachis threw down.  Next year hopefully.
> 
> 
> ...


that's dirty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2006, 04:34 PM~5319562
> *:thumbsup:
> *



looks like it's a go on the trailer :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 26 2006, 06:43 PM~5319642
> *looks like it's a go on the trailer :thumbsup:
> *


Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

I think I know what happened to Richmond Ave. now....

:barf: :barf: :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian why u dont call me back we supposed to be friends


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2006, 08:32 PM~5210358
> *A EMPIRE FLEETWOOD coming to a carshow near you... :0
> *



saw it today at 9500 Richmond


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Apr 26 2006, 05:59 PM~5319356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao! i cant believe yall posted this pic. :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

wzup death dealer, you take care of that problem you were asken about?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 03:52 PM~5318876
> *or facebook  or xanga or myspace or layitlow or cpixel or HI5 or .......
> *


How did you know which sites i was on... I'm never even on Xanga no more... or hi5.... I took off my pixel....never on facebook.... not much info on xpeeps.... :0 

Oh yeah...hola auntie MUAHZ!


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 26 2006, 06:39 PM~5319610
> *that's dirty!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lets just call it kinky !!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

IM SORRY BUT I HAVE TO DO THIS :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SO WHOS GOING TO SAN ANTONIO SHOW


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2006, 08:04 PM~5320742
> *lets just call it kinky !!!
> *


kinky if there were *girls *involved 

key word: GIRLS


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 01:11 PM~5317500
> *Latin wants you to meet the Legend, cause you already knwo the man  :0
> *




LOL.....




POOR BOILER DONT BE SCURRED ... PINK PANTHER IS STILL YOUR GURL !!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 08:15 PM~5320847
> *SO WHOS GOING TO SAN ANTONIO SHOW
> *



not me going to work out of town for a week..need to spend some time with the family...gonna shoot to attend vegas supershow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 26 2006, 08:20 PM~5320893
> *not me going to work out of town for a week..need to spend some time with the family...gonna shoot to attend vegas supershow
> *


ILL DRINK A BEER FOR FNU AND ON BEHALF OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 09:23 PM~5320909
> *ILL DRINK A BEER FOR FNU AND ON BEHALF OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS.
> *


cant forget the fallen soldiers either


MIA - impalastyle


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

PAT GOING I ALREADY ARRANGED IT, ITS BEEN TAKEN CARE OF.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 09:25 PM~5320928
> *PAT GOING I ALREADY ARRANGED IT, ITS BEEN TAKEN CARE OF.
> *


do we have to break him out :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 08:15 PM~5320847
> *SO WHOS GOING TO SAN ANTONIO SHOW
> *


i am.. hold up which one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 26 2006, 08:27 PM~5320936
> *do we have to break him out :scrutinize:
> *


PLANS ARE I HAVE TO PARK AROUND THE CORNER HES GONNA RUN OUT THE HOUSE AND HIT THE CORNER SO HIS WIFE DONT SEE WHAT HE ESCAPES IN...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 26 2006, 08:59 PM~5320723
> *How did you know which sites i was on... I'm never even on Xanga no more... or hi5.... I took off my pixel....never on facebook.... not much info on xpeeps....  :0
> 
> Oh yeah...hola auntie MUAHZ!
> *


u put your self out there like that...I guess u like the attention. Dont front hahaahha


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 08:29 PM~5320955
> *PLANS ARE I HAVE TO PARK AROUND THE CORNER HES GONNA RUN OUT THE HOUSE AND HIT THE CORNER SO HIS WIFE DONT SEE WHAT HE ESCAPES IN...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 08:23 PM~5320909
> *ILL DRINK A BEER FOR FNU AND ON BEHALF OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS.
> *



I'll drink to that


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey Pink...should I be expecting your call??! :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

actually, i was told to get on xpeeps... I was only on cpixel to give out party info to my friends at school... hi5 and layitlow are the only websites not blocked by HISD....and XANGA was only because i didn't want to waste anybodys time with BS BLOGs.... and if i craved attention then why is my myspace picture that same stupid one that has like hardly any comment on it, and stayed that picture for the past 3 weeks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 26 2006, 08:32 PM~5320987
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CAN YOU JUST PICTURE THAT, CARRY THE COMPUTER TOO


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 26 2006, 09:34 PM~5321015
> *actually, i was told to get on xpeeps... I was only on cpixel to give out party info to my friends at school... hi5 and layitlow are the only websites not blocked by HISD....and XANGA was only because i didn't want to waste anybodys time with BS BLOGs.... and if i craved attention then why is my myspace picture that same stupid one that has like hardly any comment on it, and stayed that picture for the past 3 weeks*


I dunno, :dunno: I deleted you remember?? your promo skills arent up to par?


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 10:33 PM~5320999
> *hey Pink...should I be expecting your call??!  :biggrin:
> *



OOOPS MY SISTER THE GRAD GURL IS YAPPING ABOUT HER FUCKING PARTY AND SHE IS STILL YAPPING...........


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

......I'm will just choose not to reply....... if you would like to know what it is you can take this to a PM


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2006, 09:44 PM~5321064
> *OOOPS MY SISTER THE GRAD GURL IS YAPPING ABOUT HER FUCKING PARTY AND SHE IS STILL YAPPING...........
> *


Can you blame her...she is excited about her party and graduating.. :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 10:50 PM~5321133
> *Can you blame her...she is excited about her party and graduating.. :biggrin:
> *


DAMNIT SHE TALKING ABOUT HER DRESS :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats crackin 4 tha weekend


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 26 2006, 09:55 PM~5321182
> *whats crackin 4 tha weekend
> *


I know there's a car show...why you keep callin and hanging up? maybe somethin is wrong with my phone...


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 26 2006, 10:55 PM~5321182
> *whats crackin 4 tha weekend
> *


IM GOING TO APPLEBEES TO START THE NIGHT AND THEN THE TAP ROOM (BAR) AND PROBABLY END UP AT THE BEACH ... :biggrin: 

AND THEN GO TO OXNARD ON SATURDAY AND SANTA BARBARA ON SUNDAY ... 

SSSSSSSHHHHHHHOOOOOOPPPPPPIIIINNNNNGGGG !!!!!!!


:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2006, 10:04 PM~5321232
> *IM GOING TO APPLEBEES TO START THE NIGHT AND THEN THE TAP ROOM (BAR) AND PROBABLY END UP AT THE BEACH ...  :biggrin:
> 
> AND THEN GO TO OXNARD ON SATURDAY AND SANTA BARBARA ON SUNDAY ...
> ...


Sounds like you got a busy and fun yet EXPENSIVE weekend planned :biggrin:


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 11:05 PM~5321236
> *Sounds like you got a busy and fun yet EXPENSIVE weekend planned :biggrin:
> *





i get paid 2morrow and i have 600 bucks in my bank i know how to save !!!
even though i spent a shit load of money at the casino every week!!!

its pinching my damn pocket i am so addicted to it just like myspace!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2006, 10:07 PM~5321246
> *i get paid 2morrow and i have 600 bucks in my bank i know how to save !!!
> even though i spent a shit load of money at the casino every week!!!
> 
> ...


i dont get paid til friday....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 11:09 PM~5321264
> *i dont get paid til friday....
> *


uuuhhh 2morrow !!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn pink youre a big spender with all that money. 600 bucks


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 11:17 PM~5321314
> *damn pink youre a big spender with all that money. 600 bucks
> *



600 bucks???
that aint shit !!!!
i got paid 2 weeks ago and thats what i have left after paying my rent and bills ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2006, 10:19 PM~5321341
> *600 bucks???
> that aint shit !!!!
> i got paid 2 weeks ago and thats what i have left after paying my rent and bills ...
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2006, 09:19 PM~5321341
> *600 bucks???
> that aint shit !!!!
> i got paid 2 weeks ago and thats what i have left after paying my rent and bills ...
> *


damn like that shit i wish i had 600 bux


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 11:21 PM~5321368
> *damn like that shit i wish i had 600 bux
> *



LOL ... i dont have a man so my life is cheap !!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey pink.. did ya like my nutts


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHOS GOIN TO SAN ANTONIO THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER+Apr 26 2006, 08:55 PM~5321182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Apr 26 2006, 04:32 PM~5319549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 08:28 PM~5320942
> *i am.. hold up which one
> *


and ill get myself too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Just lettin you guys know... PattyCakes came out to my jobsite tonight... Gave him a reflecto vest and a hop mop and he chilled out with me :uh: Foreal tho hes was here in Kemah chillin and hes doin fine.....


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 12:20 AM~5321721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna kick those nutts when i get there your nuts make me sic !!!!!
lol... your a perv!!!!!!!

like im not ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. i thought u liked dem... and where my pics.. me and u made a deal...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 11:25 PM~5321750
> *and ill get myself too
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:  :barf:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 26 2006, 09:00 PM~5321225
> *I know there's a car show...why you keep callin and hanging up? maybe somethin is wrong with my phone...
> *


something wrong with ur phone ???? lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 10:23 PM~5320909
> *ILL DRINK A BEER FOR FNU AND ON BEHALF OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS.
> *



:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 06:16 PM~5319462
> *topic got gay
> *


Sort of like Richmond Ave.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 26 2006, 10:30 PM~5320970
> *u put your self out there like that...I guess u like the attention. Dont front hahaahha
> *


true. lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2006, 11:17 PM~5321314
> *damn pink youre a big spender with all that money. 600 bucks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 06:27 AM~5323233
> *true.  lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 27 2006, 05:40 AM~5323060
> *something wrong with ur phone ???? lol
> *


I don't know but I got like ten texts from you back to back at like two in the morning... I woke up and was like WTF??? Then I passed back out.... Oh yeah I need to find someone to draw me up a tattoo... Know anyone?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 27 2006, 08:17 AM~5323390
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 27 2006, 08:20 AM~5323405
> *I don't know but I got like ten texts from you back to back at like two in the morning... I woke up and was like WTF??? Then I passed back out.... Oh yeah I need to find someone to draw me up a tattoo... Know anyone?
> *


Sounds like a stalker :0


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 07:24 AM~5323433
> *Sounds like a stalker  :0
> *


LOL...no...the were all sent around 9 o'oclock.....

Oh yeah if anyone took my advice on the stock market two weeks back, you should have made alot of moey in the past week because all the stocks I'd been playing went up.... J.I.C. :biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 27 2006, 08:28 AM~5323443
> *LOL...no...the were all sent around 9 o'oclock.....
> 
> Oh yeah if anyone took my advice on the stock market two weeks back, you should have made alot of moey in the past week because all the stocks I'd been playing went up.... J.I.C. :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2006, 10:34 PM~5321814
> *Just lettin you guys know... PattyCakes came out to my jobsite tonight... Gave him a reflecto vest and a hop mop and he chilled out with me :uh:  Foreal tho hes was here in Kemah chillin and hes doin fine.....
> *


does this mean his 64 will be in san antonio :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

did pat get a job already?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 11:24 PM~5321742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmit man! I'm at school and evertime I click on HoustonLowriders a screen full of nuts comes up!!!! You trying to get me in trouble? :angry: :nono: :tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 12:24 AM~5321742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

Y'all are having too much fun with the balls...


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn you Latin....nutts at the top of the page again!!!!! ugh...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2006, 11:52 PM~5321916
> *yeah.. i thought u liked dem... and where my pics.. me and u made a deal...
> *


First an obsession with your own ass, now an obsession with hairless nuts ahahah mayne you truly "Sic"!! HHAHAHHAHA :biggrin: Hey if I get fired for your nuts, I am holding you responsible :biggrin: jk


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 27 2006, 07:24 AM~5323722
> *Damn you Latin....nutts at the top of the page again!!!!! ugh...
> *


nutts are cool.. i had 2 tea bag everybody last night in they sleep


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Not me, I locked my doors!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 09:36 AM~5323780
> *nutts are cool.. i had 2 tea bag everybody last night in they sleep
> *



:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick+Apr 27 2006, 07:39 AM~5323796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and u too


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:burn: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey "DARKASS" you a *** YO!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 26 2006, 09:52 PM~5320679
> *wzup death dealer, you take care of that problem you were asken about?
> *


I got it taken care of. as of right now my license is no good, but i get it back May 14.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2006, 08:54 AM~5316665
> *Richmond died when the hookers migrated from South Main to Richmond Ave.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 27 2006, 07:51 AM~5323872
> *Hey "DARKASS" you a *** YO!
> *


shut up trick :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dancing weeboes


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 07:54 AM~5323888
> *shut up trick :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you a ***.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 27 2006, 07:58 AM~5323930
> *you a ***.........
> *


yea.. what can i say


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hahaha I dont know homeboy's LIL Id but he gots this as a myspace avatar!!








Is this from some movie??? IF so what the hell movie is it?!?!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

dam post whores always fuking up topics...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

can we talk about something else other than balls...

:machinegun: :twak:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

True Eminence has a new Web Site address. For anyone who already had us on your web sites list of clubs our new address is www.trueminence.com and if you would like for your car club to be added to our list of clubs please email Steve, Chris or Timmy from our site! Thanks, True Eminence C. C.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 27 2006, 10:25 AM~5324149
> *dam post whores always fuking up topics...
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 27 2006, 10:24 AM~5324138
> *Hahaha I dont know homeboy's LIL Id but he gots this as a myspace avatar!!
> 
> 
> ...


if he had nuts on his chin would those be chin nutz I said hell no bi*ch you'ed have a dick in yo mouth


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Apr 27 2006, 09:38 AM~5324246
> *True Eminence has a new Web Site address. For anyone who already had us on your web sites list of clubs our new address is www.trueminence.com and if you would like for your car club to be added to our list of clubs please email Steve, Chris or Timmy from our site!              Thanks, True Eminence C. C.
> *


Cool....Sorry I couldnt help figure out what happened. At least now all things are controlled centrally :thumbsup: I'll add the link to the HLC site tonight :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

was feeling kinda left out...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so i cant post no more balls now or what


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuk da smilies....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 27 2006, 10:52 AM~5325273
> *:uh:
> *


where my seat foo


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 12:04 PM~5325419
> *where my seat foo
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 27 2006, 11:07 AM~5325461
> *:dunno:
> *


well dont yall need to get to work on it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 12:16 PM~5325525
> *well dont yall need to get to work on it
> *


i dunno why dont you call him :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 11:33 AM~5325144
> *so i cant post no more balls now or what
> *


Some one needs to ban you from posting nutz......

cochino.... :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 12:24 AM~5321742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

this is reDICKulous!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 27 2006, 01:18 PM~5326111
> *this is reDICKulous!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 27 2006, 02:18 PM~5326111
> *this is reDICKulous!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 02:42 PM~5326288
> *:uh:
> *


YOU NASTY FOCKER!  :barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mayne this topic needs a name change to huevos cochinos... :uh: It was funny the first hundred times, but not anymore. I posted a turd once and it got deleted and from off topic to boot!!! Why these friggin dancing huevos still on here?!? :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 27 2006, 09:24 AM~5324138
> *Hahaha I dont know homeboy's LIL Id but he gots this as a myspace avatar!!
> 
> 
> ...


the movie is Men In Black....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 27 2006, 03:05 PM~5326478
> *the movie is Men In Black....
> *


I knew someone would recognize them balls :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

repost?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 02:18 PM~5326587
> *I knew someone would recognize them balls  :biggrin:
> *



lol....very funny old man....lol i just watch alot of movies....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 27 2006, 02:52 PM~5326860
> *lol....very funny old man....lol  i just watch alot of movies....
> *


Shoot I seen that movie and it still escaped me. Good looking out homie :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dena is famous. That girl is on PuroParty :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I didn't know there were Mimes at the Micheal Salgado concert

wtf????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 04:21 PM~5326977
> *Dena is famous.  That girl is on PuroParty  :0
> *


 :buttkick: HOW DID I KNOW YOU WERE GOING TO FIND THAT PIC!?!?  :happysad:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 04:22 PM~5326983
> *I didn't know there were Mimes at the Micheal Salgado concert
> 
> wtf????
> ...


LOL ... WRONG COLOR FOUNDATION ... :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

She must be a famous Mime. all the chickenheads wanted to take a pic with her. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2006, 04:23 PM~5326988
> * :buttkick: HOW DID I KNOW YOU WERE GOING TO FIND THAT PIC!?!?  :happysad:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 04:26 PM~5327004
> *She must be a famous Mime.  all the chickenheads wanted to take a pic with her.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2006, 04:27 PM~5327013
> *:roflmao:
> *


Pobre ruca shouldn't be borrowing her white friends base. lol!


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 04:26 PM~5327004
> *She must be a famous Mime.  all the chickenheads wanted to take a pic with her.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 04:21 PM~5326977
> *Dena is famous.  That girl is on PuroParty  :0
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD'VE WORN THIS SHIRT








:biggrin: J/K


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Apr 27 2006, 04:32 PM~5327045
> *SHOULD'VE WORN THIS SHIRT
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ... I LIKE THAT SHIRT! :cheesy: I SAW ANOTHER ONE THAT SOMEONE WAS WEARING THAT DAY ... IT SAID, "YOU LOOKED BETTER ON MYSPACE" LOL :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2006, 04:33 PM~5327049
> *LOL ... I LIKE THAT SHIRT!  :cheesy: I SAW ANOTHER ONE THAT SOMEONE WAS WEARING THAT DAY ... IT SAID, "YOU LOOKED BETTER ON MYSPACE" LOL :roflmao:
> *


No whoring please :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 04:35 PM~5327059
> *No whoring please  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 27 2006, 11:19 AM~5325555
> *i dunno why dont you call him  :biggrin:
> *


u stay 30 sec away from him and u see him everyday.. u tell him.. he dont answer the fone...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 04:09 PM~5327302
> *u stay 30 sec away from him and u see him everyday.. u tell him.. he dont answer the fone...
> *


mayne u asking too much ahahah jk
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 05:09 PM~5327302
> *u stay 30 sec away from him and u see him everyday.. u tell him.. he dont answer the fone...
> *


You talmbout Horatio?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Apr 27 2006, 03:36 PM~5327449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. i need my seat for the show this weekend...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 05:08 PM~5327637
> *yeah dats.. big johns lazy ass
> yeah.. i need my seat for the show this weekend...
> *


not lazy just busy at work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 27 2006, 04:12 PM~5327663
> *not lazy just busy at work
> *


at work... nugga u at home


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 05:34 PM~5327807
> *at work... nugga u at home
> *


nope call me homie im at work playa


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

whats up yall htown ballers


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

What happened to the immigration topic? So who got deported that yall know? Who is going to the march?


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2006, 05:53 PM~5327173
> *:buttkick:
> *


are u in those pics....


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 27 2006, 09:24 AM~5324138
> *Hahaha I dont know homeboy's LIL Id but he gots this as a myspace avatar!!
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thats mine. its from MIB 2


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

well people.. i am into my apartment.. whats goin down this weekend?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

car show at elim church on the southeast side


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

car show at elim church on the southeast side


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

what time? directions? what day? and all that..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Who's all going to Dallas?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 26 2006, 09:29 PM~5321431
> *LOL ... i dont have a man so my life is cheap !!!
> *



i taught you did?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 27 2006, 08:10 PM~5328754
> *what time?  directions? what day? and all that..
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Elim Church Mapquest Directions


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW SUNDAY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

good job waterboy.. u da man


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 08:27 PM~5328861
> *good job waterboy.. u da man
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: WAS UP H TOWN C.C


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: whats up H-TOWN RIDERS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2006, 08:27 PM~5328861
> *good job waterboy.. u da man
> *


 :biggrin: Thats MR squareasswaterboy to you


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 27 2006, 07:23 PM~5328841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: HOPEFULLY IF I FIND THA PLACE


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:scrutinize: IS THERE GOING 2 BE A HOP CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 27 2006, 09:45 PM~5329190
> *ILL BE THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HOPEFULLY IF I FIND THA PLACE
> *


Theres a mapquest link and you can do the directions to to help you out


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Thats the 1st time i have EVER seen a stock car on a show flyer..


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 27 2006, 08:46 PM~5329206
> *Theres a mapquest link and you can do the directions to to help you out
> *


kool thanks homie


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 27 2006, 10:03 PM~5329237
> *kool thanks homie
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 27 2006, 08:23 PM~5328841
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 27 2006, 09:02 PM~5329230
> *Thats the 1st time i have EVER seen a stock car on a show flyer..
> *


good point


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2006, 11:32 PM~5329437
> *good point
> *


Concave your chest in fool, while eating a Arby's BIG MONTANA.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 27 2006, 09:39 PM~5329494
> *Concave your chest in fool, while eating a Arby's BIG MONTANA.
> *


be like grapling my lil nephew


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

oh sanp the show is this sunday


----------



## pink panther (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2006, 09:17 PM~5328800
> *i taught you did?
> *



hahahahaha................

I dont need a man they are a waste of time and money !!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink panther_@Apr 28 2006, 12:07 AM~5329709
> *hahahahaha................
> 
> I dont need a man they are a waste of time and money !!!
> *


You must be messin with the wrong dudes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2006, 11:42 PM~5329523
> *be like grapling my lil nephew
> *


hahahaahahahaha


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 27 2006, 11:02 PM~5329230
> *Thats the 1st time i have EVER seen a stock car on a show flyer..
> *





:biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 27 2006, 06:53 PM~5327945
> *What happened to the immigration topic? So who got deported that yall know? Who is going to the march?
> *


Won't be at the march. Got to work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 27 2006, 09:13 PM~5328774
> *Who's all going to Dallas?
> *


I'll be going for the Majestix picnic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

friday, payday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2006, 09:01 AM~5331218
> *friday, payday
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

GOTTA PAY THE BILLS...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 27 2006, 08:26 PM~5328567
> *are u in those pics....
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2006, 09:20 AM~5331335
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


The one with the huge blue ta'ta's :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 03:26 PM~5327004
> *She must be a famous Mime.  all the chickenheads wanted to take a pic with her.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

70% Chance of Thunderstorms tomorrow.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2006, 04:26 PM~5327004
> *She must be a famous Mime.  all the chickenheads wanted to take a pic with her.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I guess she doesnt have any friends... I would think one of them would of told her...

Maybe these girls are like we gotta take a pic of this so we can show everyone else..

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2006, 08:01 AM~5331218
> *friday, payday
> *




plus a bonus. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2006, 09:26 AM~5331400
> *
> 
> plus a bonus. :biggrin:
> *


Do I have to dedicate another song to you in the the song dedication topic?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2006, 09:26 AM~5331400
> *
> 
> plus a bonus. :biggrin:
> *


dang big baller :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2006, 08:01 AM~5331218
> *friday, payday
> *


 :biggrin: yup and i got the whole $110 back from IRS today!! :uh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup Latin!.......came accross another grand national. Guy said he'll probably sell it. Hit me up, I'll tell u where it's at.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2006, 09:41 AM~5331529
> *Sup Latin!.......came accross another grand national. Guy said he'll probably sell it. Hit me up, I'll tell u where it's at.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 answer your cellio!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2006, 08:33 AM~5331457
> *Do I have to dedicate another song to you in the the song dedication topic?
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2006, 08:34 AM~5331460
> *dang big baller  :0
> *


 :nono: 

were you and your bro at the race track last night?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2006, 08:37 AM~5331486
> *:biggrin:  yup and i got the whole $110 back from IRS today!! :uh:
> *


i didnt even check what it was after taxes. im sure it was a big chunk they took out. its cool though. when the boss came and told me what i was gettin i just divided it in half.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2006, 08:58 AM~5331658
> *i didnt even check what it was after taxes. im sure it was a big chunk they took out. its cool though. when the boss came and told me what i was gettin i just divided it in half.
> *


Yeah I usually get a good 1/3 of my bonus taken


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

so what happened with cruising on sat...?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2006, 09:56 AM~5331651
> *:nono:
> 
> were you and your bro at the race track last night?
> *


Nah, we don't hang out. I was at home mimis.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2006, 09:55 AM~5331645
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: so you gonna show your car in San Antonio?! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good morning people. Ya'll ready for Sunday? The ULA will be there showing support. Hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

SUP H-TOWN.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 28 2006, 10:26 AM~5331819
> *SUP H-TOWN.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Que onda primo?! :wave:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2006, 09:27 AM~5331821
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: Que onda primo?! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2006, 09:23 AM~5331800
> *:biggrin: so you gonna show your car in San Antonio?!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :ugh: who me? :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 28 2006, 09:26 AM~5331819
> *SUP H-TOWN.
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2006, 09:14 AM~5331747
> *Yeah I usually get a good 1/3 of my bonus taken
> *


i think my was a lil more than half. the more you make the more they take. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2006, 09:23 AM~5331798
> *Nah, we don't hang out.  I was at home mimis.
> *


oh.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 28 2006, 10:25 AM~5331813
> *Good morning people. Ya'll ready for Sunday? The ULA will be there showing support. Hope to see everyone out there.
> *


I'll see you there son.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY

Sun 04/30/06 - 9AM - 3PM(?) - Bonafide CC Car Wash @ O'Reilly's Auto on Woodforest

Sun 04/30/06 - 12PM - 5PM - Elim Church Car Show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2006, 10:34 AM~5331881
> *SUNDAY    SUNDAY    SUNDAY    SUNDAY
> 
> Sun 04/30/06 - 9AM - 3PM(?) - Bonafide CC Car Wash @ O'Reilly's Auto on Woodforest
> ...


how much for getting the truck washed?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2006, 09:37 AM~5331902
> *how much for getting the truck washed?
> *


u gonna have to ask someone in Bonafide that my brutha....but I figure swing by there on the way to Elim :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2006, 10:37 AM~5331902
> *how much for getting the truck washed?
> *


it's gonna rain ...


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2006, 10:51 AM~5332012
> *it's gonna rain ...
> *



saturday not sunday...

:dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@Apr 28 2006, 10:51 AM~5332018
> *saturday not sunday...
> 
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2006, 10:51 AM~5332012
> *it's gonna rain ...
> *


Not on Sunday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so what do y'all think about the national anthem being sung in spanish?

:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 28 2006, 10:52 AM~5332354
> *so what do y'all think about the national anthem being sung in spanish?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Which one the Mexican anthem in Spanish or the American anthem in Spanish? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2006, 11:55 AM~5332386
> *Which one the Mexican anthem in Spanish or the American anthem in Spanish?  :0
> *



:twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 28 2006, 11:52 AM~5332354
> *so what do y'all think about the national anthem being sung in spanish?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Now that's just getting too carried away ... :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 28 2006, 11:01 AM~5332428
> *:twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Are all the non-english speaking, spanish only speaking people going to bother to even sing it? FUCK NO! I think thats a bit much to accomodate people. Damn if you wanna be patriotic learn it in English, EVEN if you dont know what the hell you're saying.....Would mexico like theirs in English? Doubt it. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

could be sing it in african...... booyaka booyaka.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2006, 12:17 PM~5332583
> *could be sing it in african...... booyaka booyaka.....
> *



I can dig that...


:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol....... i guess it will be mea nd slim there.. lol


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

sung by african bumbada.. and the zulu nation.. 

i know i murdered that spelling but fuk it! :-D


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2006, 09:34 AM~5331881
> *SUNDAY    SUNDAY    SUNDAY    SUNDAY
> 
> Sun 04/30/06 - 9AM - 3PM(?) - Bonafide CC Car Wash @ O'Reilly's Auto on Woodforest
> ...



I need ma car washed too.. its all dusty and shit.. it rained on the way up here... when i left it waz all clean and stuff too! damn rain..,


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 28 2006, 11:33 AM~5332716
> *I need ma car washed too..  its all dusty and shit..  it rained on the way up here... when i left it waz all clean and stuff too!  damn rain..,
> *


mayne if you are here to stay, rain is gonna be a common thing....it sucks but so far we been lucky. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2006, 11:17 AM~5332583
> *could be sing it in african...... booyaka booyaka.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2006, 11:17 AM~5332583
> *could be sing it in african...... booyaka booyaka.....
> *


 :thumbsdown: :buttkick: You crazy fool...but I love ya!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 27 2006, 09:45 PM~5329190
> *ILL BE THERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HOPEFULLY IF I FIND THA PLACE
> *


Are you bringing my cousin??? I wish I could go, but i gotta make them dollaz...Yesterday I mad good money, i didn't even think I was gonna get that much...My ride will be pimpin in no time!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 28 2006, 11:29 AM~5333037
> *:thumbsdown:  :buttkick: You crazy fool...but I love ya!
> *


i know u do.. lol.. cuz im special.....
yyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey short, picked up this months releases. let me know when available to dl


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2006, 01:24 PM~5333470
> *i know u do.. lol.. cuz im special.....
> yyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> *


 :rofl: TTYL Gotta go make them dollaz


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2006, 12:26 PM~5333491
> *hey short, picked up this months releases.  let me know when available to dl
> *


Orale.....! Maybe sunday afternoon or Monday when you get off work. Let me know when you're ready for the Serato.
Thanks Homie!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2006, 01:26 PM~5333491
> *hey short, picked up this months releases.  let me know when available to dl
> *


like music releases?!?! Hook it up with the new TOOL 10000 days...it comes out next tuesday. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 28 2006, 12:38 PM~5333576
> *:rofl: TTYL Gotta go make them dollaz
> *


il call u later.. answer ur fone punk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2006, 02:46 PM~5333629
> *like music releases?!?!  Hook it up with the new TOOL 10000 days...it comes out next tuesday.  :biggrin:
> *


Tool is still putting out music? Don't get that hard stuff. just buzz music releases as far as rock goes.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 28 2006, 01:38 PM~5333576
> *:rofl: TTYL Gotta go make them dollaz
> *




I need money..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 28 2006, 02:35 PM~5333934
> *I need money..
> *


 plan A = get a job
plan B = get a sugar momma
plan C = ???

Damn i could use some extra money too...any suggestions?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2006, 01:46 PM~5333629
> *like music releases?!?!  Hook it up with the new TOOL 10000 days...it comes out next tuesday.  :biggrin:
> *


i thought it was already out? my friends were jammin it sat night.


----------



## PENALPLEASURES (Apr 28, 2006)

MY PEE PEE HAS BLOOD AND CACA ON IT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PENALPLEASURES_@Apr 28 2006, 01:44 PM~5334012
> *MY PEE PEE HAS BLOOD AND CACA ON IT
> *


wtf.... dat was sicker than shit i say


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PENALPLEASURES_@Apr 28 2006, 02:44 PM~5334012
> *MY PEE PEE HAS BLOOD AND CACA ON IT
> *



sounds like you have a problem there buddy.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PENALPLEASURES_@Apr 28 2006, 01:44 PM~5334012
> *MY PEE PEE HAS BLOOD AND CACA ON IT
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i hand the title this sicckest mofo over to him.. i might of said worse.. but i think he meant it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PENALPLEASURES_@Apr 28 2006, 02:44 PM~5334012
> *MY PEE PEE HAS BLOOD AND CACA ON IT
> *


 :twak: dumbass theres ladies in here.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PENALPLEASURES_@Apr 28 2006, 02:44 PM~5334012
> *MY PEE PEE HAS BLOOD AND CACA ON IT
> *



You are not pimpin, Put your hands down... :thumbsdown: :tongue:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 28 2006, 02:39 PM~5334446
> *:twak: dumbass theres ladies in here.
> *


so i guess u got offended then


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2006, 04:34 PM~5334861
> *so i guess u got offended then
> *


HEY DARKNESS U WORKIN MONDAY YOU FUCKIN WET-BLACK.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2006, 04:34 PM~5334861
> *so i guess u got offended then
> *


i guess next time i wont stand up for you. :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Apr 28 2006, 11:32 AM~5333067
> *Are you bringing my cousin??? I wish I could go, but i gotta make them dollaz...Yesterday I mad good money, i didn't even think I was gonna get that much...My ride will be pimpin in no time!
> *


IF HE WANTS 2 GO ILL TAKE HIM :biggrin: IF NOT FUCK IT IM STILL GOING  I WOULD TAKE U BUT U HAVE 2 WORK


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2006, 10:05 AM~5332470
> *Now that's just getting too carried away ... :nono:
> *



i agree


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2006, 01:40 PM~5333975
> *plan A = get a job
> plan B = get a sugar momma
> plan C = ???
> ...



i get plan B


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2006, 03:42 PM~5334935
> *HEY DARKNESS U WORKIN MONDAY YOU FUCKIN WET-BLACK.
> *


yeah.. ill be workin at home in the candy shop.. gotta put out another paint job


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 28 2006, 04:05 PM~5335086
> *i guess next time i wont stand up for you. :biggrin:
> *


no need to stand up.. im sitting down


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damn its quiet up in hea.. yall must actually have lives or something.. haha


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

whats going down tonight.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

same thing i'm trying to figure out.. i'm going to go wash the car and cruise a bit.. i donno.. i been hearing about a burger king i might pass by there too..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HOOTERS ON 45&1960


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2006, 08:58 PM~5336277
> *HOOTERS ON 45&1960
> *


WHAT YOU DOIN OUT HERE DOG?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

eatin? lookin at some tits?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

did i hear tits


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2006, 08:58 PM~5336277
> *HOOTERS ON 45&1960
> *


NEVERMIND SLIM CALLED AND SAID IT WAS DEAD.


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Another IceBlock :scrutinize: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=15181


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 29 2006, 07:09 AM~5337966
> *
> 
> Another IceBlock  :scrutinize:
> ...


I think that guy joined first :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

good morning everybody


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Wuz haaaaapenin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que paso


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Что продолжается?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Apr 29 2006, 06:07 AM~5337924
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 28 2006, 10:20 AM~5331335
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


im lost witch one was u


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET A NUMBER 8 HOSE "TODAY" GIVE ME A CALL 713 303 5056 NEED IT FOR TOMORROW


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

no draulic shops open today?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2006, 11:31 AM~5339089
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET A NUMBER 8 HOSE "TODAY" GIVE ME A CALL 713 303 5056 NEED IT FOR TOMORROW
> *


return?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 29 2006, 06:09 AM~5337966
> *
> 
> Another IceBlock  :scrutinize:
> ...


clean 4, beat my white hardtop couple years ago over some display points :uh:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2006, 12:31 PM~5339089
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET A NUMBER 8 HOSE "TODAY" GIVE ME A CALL 713 303 5056 NEED IT FOR TOMORROW
> *


what size?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2006, 12:31 PM~5339089
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET A NUMBER 8 HOSE "TODAY" GIVE ME A CALL 713 303 5056 NEED IT FOR TOMORROW
> *


northern tools........


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Whats going on today? anything? i'm getting a little bored just sitting around the house.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

* LOOKS LIKE ALL THE RAIN IS GONE TURNING OUT TO BE A NICE WEEKEND!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 29 2006, 03:12 PM~5339798
> *:wave:
> *



well hello to you too


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 29 2006, 03:24 PM~5339852
> * LOOKS LIKE ALL THE RAIN IS GONE TURNING OUT TO BE A NICE WEEKEND!!  :biggrin:
> *



my thoughts exactly.. too bad i am wasting it inside..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh: i hate fucking with oil


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Anyone going to Autozone tonight?? to chill....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

or somewhere, the 64 is begging to be driven


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

what autozone? where?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 29 2006, 05:24 PM~5340098
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

yall should hit up autos in the fountains,stafford bring out the low lows


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

hmmmm.. still clueless


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

where is ottos ?and auto zone is in pasadena n.o. roller


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Apr 29 2006, 05:50 PM~5340386
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


its a generic custom foo :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 29 2006, 04:59 PM~5340228
> *Anyone going to Autozone tonight?? to chill....
> *



I'm down.. i have nothing better to do


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 29 2006, 08:19 PM~5340669
> *its a generic custom foo :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

.................


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damn.. where everybody at?


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

DAM GOOD DAY FOR A CARSHOW..SEE YALL THERE


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

see yall at the show :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill be heading to the show in a lil bit


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2006, 09:27 AM~5342656
> *ill be heading to the show in a lil bit
> *


cool :biggrin: See u there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll be there..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

it is kinda hot out here....have a beer on me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nobody drinks that piss


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2006, 02:07 PM~5343962
> *nobody drinks that piss
> *


  





















:uh: yea it does make me piss alot


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

beer is kinda nasty to me.. i'm more of a bacardi and smirnoff kinda guy


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

sup


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

chillin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 30 2006, 03:09 PM~5343978
> *
> :uh: yea it does make me piss alot
> *


Mmmmmmmm Beeeeer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Ok,

I'm a little behind I know, but is Spokes and Juice still being printed?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2006, 05:06 PM~5345203
> *Mmmmmmmm Beeeeer!!! :biggrin:
> *


we talking about real beer drinking not 1 16oz and thats it sucka


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Good lowrider turnout today at the Elim car show..  HLC and ULA showed in numbers.. ... where the pics????


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good turnout today at Elim Car show. The ULA was out there ready and showing. Congrats to those who got a trophey.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

watch out joe im coming for you after san antonio


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

this car is killing them













:worship: :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yeah its nice.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

saw a lot of nice things out there today..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat boy latin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

booty


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 30 2006, 03:43 PM~5344719
> *beer is kinda nasty to me..  i'm more of a bacardi and smirnoff kinda guy
> *



that's a girls drink......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 30 2006, 07:29 AM~5342536
> *DAM GOOD DAY FOR A CARSHOW..SEE YALL THERE
> *



I wish i could have been there but b/c of the rain yesterday my job at circuit city got pushed back till today... :thumbsdown:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

provok u go to the show 2day?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2006, 10:15 PM~5346537
> *provok u go to the show 2day?
> *


had to work. going to Dallas this weekend though.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2006, 08:42 PM~5345928
> *that's  a girls drink......
> *



so ive been told.... but it always helps break the ice whenever i'm drinkin the same thing as her.. ya dig?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

beer taste like shit..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2006, 10:56 PM~5346743
> *beer taste like shit..
> *


and you know this how?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 30 2006, 10:27 PM~5346937
> *and you know this how??  :biggrin:
> *


if it smeel bad it taste bad.. just like ur water.. it sucks


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2006, 11:29 PM~5346947
> *if it smeel bad it taste bad.. just like ur water.. it sucks
> *


"my" water??? u mean from mexico?? haha naw it just has amoebas... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 30 2006, 10:40 PM~5347013
> *"my" water??? u mean from mexico?? haha naw it just has amoebas... :biggrin:
> *


lol.. ***** im black.. translate u pincho puto....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2006, 11:56 PM~5347115
> *lol.. ***** im black.. translate u pincho puto....
> *


translate what foo??...u didnt pay attention in science class?!?! uh mee bus


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice pics of the show, looks like a good turn out...

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 30 2006, 11:17 PM~5347232
> *translate what foo??...u didnt pay attention in science class?!?!  uh mee bus
> 
> 
> ...


no.. i drew all day.. but it sounded like a spanish words me.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone take today off for the May 1st thing?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 07:04 AM~5347964
> *Anyone take today off for the May 1st thing?
> *


I'm going to work but I'm taking an extra break and stealing something to eat. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 06:04 AM~5347964
> *Anyone take today off for the May 1st thing?
> *


does it work for my kind too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 08:31 AM~5348023
> *does it work for my kind too
> *


Si Kamala


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 1 2006, 08:25 AM~5348007
> *I'm going to work but I'm taking an extra break and stealing something to eat.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:33 AM~5348031
> *Si Kamala
> *



that boy said Kamala... 

I remember him from wrestling way back... :roflmao:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 07:04 AM~5347964
> *Anyone take today off for the May 1st thing?
> *



Whats going on May 1st? (Today?)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 1 2006, 08:35 AM~5348034
> *Whats going on May 1st?  (Today?)
> *


Immigrants or supporters of immigrants are taking the day off to celebrate 5 de Mayo early.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 07:04 AM~5347964
> *Anyone take today off for the May 1st thing?
> *


im at work.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since im only half mexican im only working half the day and half a hard as i usually do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2006, 08:38 AM~5348040
> *im at work.
> *


You are exempt coco. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like brian is gonna be doing all the work himself today. hope you ate your wheaties


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 07:40 AM~5348046
> *You are exempt coco.  :uh:
> *


youre an idiot. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2006, 06:50 AM~5348076
> *youre an idiot. :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2006, 08:50 AM~5348076
> *you're an idiot. :uh:
> *


:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2006, 08:52 AM~5348085
> *:0  :0
> *


It's alright, she still has love for you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 06:54 AM~5348099
> *It's alright, she still has love for you
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

money bags in the house


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2006, 08:56 AM~5348103
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 07:54 AM~5348099
> *It's alright, she still has love for you
> *


is it that obvious. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Believe it or not, I use to have hair :tears:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Happy Boycott day!!! 

Don't boycott Pico de Gallo, it's a hispanic owned restraunt!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 1 2006, 09:08 AM~5348172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 1 2006, 09:08 AM~5348172
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that wasnt you that called the radio station earlier was it?

I heard someone talking about Pico de Gallo on hwy 6...
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:07 AM~5348169
> *Believe it or not, I use to have hair  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: why did you cover your face?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2006, 09:10 AM~5348186
> *that wasnt you that called the radio station earlier was it?
> 
> I heard someone talking about Pico de Gallo on hwy 6...
> ...


Well you know gringos will be hurting for Mexican food today.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2006, 08:10 AM~5348186
> *that wasnt you that called the radio station earlier was it?
> 
> I heard someone talking about Pico de Gallo on hwy 6...
> ...


Yeah that was me!!!! LOL on my way to school on 101.1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2006, 09:13 AM~5348200
> *:roflmao: why did you cover your face?
> *


I was making a dumb face


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 1 2006, 09:14 AM~5348206
> *Yeah that was me!!!! LOL on my way to school on 101.1
> *



Too funny... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 1 2006, 09:14 AM~5348206
> *Yeah that was me!!!! LOL on my way to school on 101.1
> *


Now I know where you work. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:14 AM~5348207
> *I was making a dumb face
> *


 :roflmao: 

you look so short next to that guy.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:08 AM~5348177
> *:uh:
> *


What do you mean by that? I don't know what else you would say because technically they are legal,would it be chicano? maybe they are Mexican because they are from Mexico, but are american citizens.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:15 AM~5348213
> *Now I know where you work.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:15 AM~5348213
> *Now I know where you work.  :scrutinize:
> *


What's with the crazy eyez?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2006, 09:16 AM~5348220
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you look so short next to that guy.
> *


That fool is a lil over 6 ft. His parents are Mexican-American but says he's German. wtf? FTW!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yesterdays show was cool till homie from shortys pulled up on me then I broke my car on the way home so now the car gets 8 more batts 1 more pump and a full rapped frame


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 1 2006, 09:16 AM~5348222
> *What do you mean by that? I don't know what else you would say because technically they are legal,would it be chicano? maybe they are Mexican because they are from Mexico, but are american citizens.
> *


Where's Hispania?

Son Mexican-Americans


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 1 2006, 09:19 AM~5348237
> *What's with the crazy eyez?
> *


I'm a ninja :scrutinize:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm lost on the whole labeling thing.I thought anyone with some spanih blood was labeled Hispanic or Latino. Hmmmm.... someone told me wrong.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 09:22 AM~5348248
> *I'm a ninja  :scrutinize:
> *



ninja gayden...


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 1 2006, 09:22 AM~5348253
> *i'm lost on the whole labeling thing.I thought anyone with some spanih blood was labeled Hispanic or Latino. Hmmmm.... someone told me wrong.
> *


Well my probation files says i'm white :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2006, 09:23 AM~5348260
> *ninja gayden...
> :biggrin:
> *


Como se dice pollo en ingles? Chicken....
Y como se dice repollo en ingles? Pues rechicken.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:24 AM~5348264
> *Well my probation files says i'm white  :dunno:
> *


Damn, now i'm really lost.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 09:24 AM~5348264
> *Well my probation files says i'm white  :dunno:
> *



my brother's birth certificate says he is white too... he is the only one in our family born here...

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2006, 09:26 AM~5348278
> *my brother's birth certificate says he is white too... he is the only one in our family born here...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


well mine says *******


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

here yall go..highlight yall's selfs (( THIS WILL ANSWER ALL YOUR QUESTIONS ))

** http://www.mexica-movement.org/timexihcah/index2.htm **


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey provok sorry about ruffling your ex's feathers on a question i asked you. didn't think she'd blow up. lol


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2006, 08:31 AM~5348311
> *well mine says *******
> *


lol......


but on another subject... anyone else lost?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254409

lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:40 AM~5348348
> *Hey provok sorry about ruffling your ex's feathers on a question i asked you.  didn't think she'd blow up.  lol
> *


Fuck that Biiiiatch.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 1 2006, 09:42 AM~5348364
> *Fuck that Biiiiatch.
> *



we all want to know.. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 1 2006, 09:42 AM~5348364
> *Fuck that Biiiiatch.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2006, 08:44 AM~5348369
> *we all want to know..  :dunno:
> *


You know how Ex-Girls trip. She mad cuz she lost a good guy. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 1 2006, 09:46 AM~5348376
> *You know how Ex-Girls trip. She mad cuz she lost a good guy.  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2006, 09:44 AM~5348369
> *we all want to know..  :dunno:
> *


sort of like we want to know the happenings on the mag you are working on :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:45 AM~5348371
> *:biggrin:
> *


She wasn't mad when I paid for her fucking food.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 1 2006, 09:46 AM~5348376
> *You know how Ex-Girls trip. She mad cuz she lost a good guy.  :biggrin:
> *


She was all heated up. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 09:47 AM~5348380
> *sort of like we want to know the happenings on the mag you are working on  :dunno:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 1 2006, 09:47 AM~5348384
> *She wasn't mad when I paid for her fucking food.
> *


of course not, she forgot about it after she karaoked a corrido. lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:49 AM~5348396
> *of course not, she forgot about it after she karaoked a corrido.  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so who's going to be in Dallas next weekend?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2006, 09:01 AM~5348460
> *so who's going to be in Dallas next weekend?
> *


for my picnic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 1 2006, 10:03 AM~5348467
> *for my picnic
> *



again?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats tha deal h-town :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2006, 09:05 AM~5348479
> *again?
> *


i thought snj was going to cover the event :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 1 2006, 10:10 AM~5348501
> *i thought snj was going to cover the event :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:19 AM~5348238
> *That fool is a lil over 6 ft.  His parents are Mexican-American but says he's German.  wtf?  FTW!
> *


nice! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2006, 10:24 AM~5348581
> *nice! :cheesy:
> *


"6 FOOT 1" AND TONS OF FUN!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 1 2006, 09:25 AM~5348587
> *"6 FOOT 1" AND TONS OF FUN!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea!! i miss his fine ass!! we were *THIS CLOSE* to being family. :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2006, 10:27 AM~5348602
> *hell yea!! i miss his fine ass!! we were THIS CLOSE to being family.  :roflmao:
> *


He was asking for you the other day :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 1 2006, 09:30 AM~5348617
> *He was asking for you the other day  :0
> *


 :0 tell him i said whats up? :cheesy: 

speaking of....chris called me sat and i havent talked to him in forever!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 1 2006, 09:01 AM~5348460
> *so who's going to be in Dallas next weekend?
> *


 arent you?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 10:43 AM~5348712
> *arent you?
> *



yessir...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I thinK I am a bilingual caucasian with parents of Mexican nationality.... :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 10:46 AM~5348733
> *I thinK I am a bilingual caucasian with parents of Mexican nationality.... :dunno:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 09:37 AM~5348335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 11:42 AM~5349031
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


You don't support la Raza?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I do, but in a different way. all these "walk outs" dont support the cause. Im all for helping out la raza, but i strongly support the immigration law.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 10:50 AM~5349100
> *I do, but in a different way. all these "walk outs" dont support the cause. Im all for helping out la raza, but i strongly support the immigration law.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 07:37 AM~5348335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THE COTTON FOR THIS SHIRT WAS PICKED BY MY ANCESTORS.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 12:16 PM~5349229
> *AND THE COTTON FOR THIS SHIRT WAS PICKED BY MY ANCESTORS.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 11:17 AM~5349234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


BTW, thanx 4 da CDs.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 12:16 PM~5349229
> *AND THE COTTON FOR THIS SHIRT WAS PICKED BY MY ANCESTORS.....
> *





:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 1 2006, 12:19 PM~5349242
> *BTW, thanx 4 da CDs.
> *


No problem.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 10:17 AM~5349234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


ITS TRUE :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 11:16 AM~5349229
> *AND THE COTTON FOR THIS SHIRT WAS PICKED BY MY ANCESTORS.....
> *


I think that cotton supply has been used up by now....how is it collected in present day? :dunno:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 12:42 PM~5349388
> *I think that cotton supply has been used up by now....how is it collected in present day? :dunno:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 12:42 PM~5349388
> *I think that cotton supply has been used up by now....how is it collected in present day? :dunno:
> *


by cotton picking machines. John Deere


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 11:45 AM~5349403
> *by cotton picking machines.  John Deere
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. but a black man built the machine and drives it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 11:58 AM~5349449
> *yea.. but a black man built the machine and drives it
> *


so there's no escape for the black man from picking cotton is what you're saying? Interesting....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 11:03 AM~5349477
> *so there's no escape for the black man from picking cotton is what you're saying?  Interesting....
> *


i guess.. nugga i dunno wtf im talking about


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 01:11 PM~5349534
> *i guess.. nugga i dunno wtf im talking about
> *


You are just trying to keep the black man down :nono:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

what a wonderful day off huh...its nice really it is...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 1 2006, 12:21 PM~5349582
> *what a wonderful day off huh...its nice really it is...
> *


must be nice....I didn't wanna waste a sick day or vacation day, plus there are only like 5 hispanic people at my job so it would make no impact if we didnt come in and we are not in any type of services field. I havent purchased anything today yet...well except for breakfast......oh and then theres lunch. Oh well.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i was on telephone rd close to the airport and all the mexican restaurants were closed.i thought that was kinda koo.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 1 2006, 01:21 PM~5349582
> *what a wonderful day off huh...its nice really it is...
> *


yep sitting at the office making $$ :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 01:29 PM~5349644
> *yep sitting at the office making $$  :biggrin:
> *


ME TU ... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 12:29 PM~5349644
> *yep sitting at the office making $$  :biggrin:
> *


let me borrow sum $$


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

HAHAHA i get $$ regardless


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 11:19 AM~5349576
> *You are just trying to keep the black man down  :nono:
> *


how da hell am i gunna do dat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 1 2006, 01:31 PM~5349659
> *let me borrow sum $$
> *


ok, you want it in big bills or small bills?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NO WORKEY TO-DAY BEECHES


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 1 2006, 12:38 PM~5349695
> *HAHAHA i get $$ regardless
> *


haha how you figure?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 1 2006, 12:29 PM~5349640
> *i was on telephone rd close to the airport and all the mexican restaurants were closed.i thought that was kinda koo.
> *


Its cool till you get hungry for some mexican food... :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 08:37 AM~5348335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Strawberries? There were Strawberries?
Alright who the hell ate my Strawberries?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 1 2006, 02:39 PM~5350092
> *Strawberries? There were Strawberries?
> Alright who the hell ate my Strawberries?
> *


The Mexican


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 01:43 PM~5350126
> *The Mexican
> *


Damn it now what will I do with out strawberries? 
Wait a minute I don't ever eat strawberries for breakfast. 
Now if somone forgott to make my shipleys colachees then I would be mad.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who all is heading to Dallas this weekend for the LMP Car Show..........?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 10:50 AM~5349100
> *I do, but in a different way. all these "walk outs" dont support the cause. Im all for helping out la raza, but i strongly support the immigration law.
> *


 but it does show unity within the latin community and it gives the government the opportunity to see that if we can unite we will be the majority , and you can't help but to respect and give much props to any person that is willing to loose money and perhaps even their jobs.....so to any of those people all i can say is :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 1 2006, 03:35 PM~5350440
> *but it does show unity within the latin community and it gives the government the opportunity to see that if we can unite we will be the majority , and you can't help but to respect and give much props to any person that is willing to loose money  and perhaps even their jobs.....so to any of those people all i can say is  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You cant give respect to someone who doesnt give it back. Im not just talking about hispanics, but all illegal immigrants. They disregard the law and cut in front of people that are trying to get here liget. No one group is more special then each other. All this "latin community" is just another way to segregate races. What i dont understand is people who raise the Mexican flag in America to stay in America.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 1 2006, 02:35 PM~5350440
> *but it does show unity within the latin community and it gives the government the opportunity to see that if we can unite we will be the majority , and you can't help but to respect and give much props to any person that is willing to loose money  and perhaps even their jobs.....so to any of those people all i can say is  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wouldnt a large group of non legal citizens uniting and declaring something in a foreign country be borderline classified as an "invasion"?? No group that enters another country illegally and lays dormant for years can all of a sudden decide they want to tell said country how things are to be run.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 04:00 PM~5350641
> *Wouldnt a large group of non legal citizens uniting and declaring something in a foreign country be borderline classified as an "invasion"??  No group that enters another country illegally and lays dormant for years can all of a sudden decide they want to tell said country how things are to be run.
> *


Its not all of a sudden. The immigrants feel threatned now that this law passed. Your right about the demands. Go into another country and do the same. Only in America.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 02:51 PM~5350554
> *You cant give respect to someone who doesnt give it back. Im not just talking about hispanics, but all illegal immigrants. They disregard the law and cut in front of people that are trying to get here liget. No one group is more special then each other. All this "latin community" is just another way to segregate races. What i dont understand is people who raise the Mexican flag in America to stay in America.
> *


how funny arent u the one that got your license suspended and here u are preaching bout disregard towards the law :biggrin: :biggrin: ....the flag is a show of their nationality why do people put aztecs on cars in america why do you want a "tribal" tatoo instead of putting on an american flaggg...see it can keep on going all i say is you cant down someone unless u are on their shoes thats what respect is all about.............


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 03:00 PM~5350641
> *Wouldnt a large group of non legal citizens uniting and declaring something in a foreign country be borderline classified as an "invasion"??  No group that enters another country illegally and lays dormant for years can all of a sudden decide they want to tell said country how things are to be run.
> *


and you got a good point all i said i said was that they deserved respect being a son of immigrants myself i can only see what parents had to go through and unlike what death dealer stated they waited their turn and have never depended on the government to support themselfs...thats why i respect those people.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

STOP THE FIGHTING IN THE BAY.......


THE HALF BREED HAS SPOKEN


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 1 2006, 04:09 PM~5350733
> *how funny arent u the one that got your license suspended and here u are preaching bout  disregard towards the law :biggrin:  :biggrin: ....the flag is a show of their nationality why do people put aztecs on cars in america why do you want a "tribal" tatoo instead of putting on an american flaggg...see it can keep on going all i say is you cant down someone unless u are on their shoes thats what respect is all about.............
> *


yes i did get my license suspended and i never said i didnt deserve it. I did the crime and now im paying for it. That doesnt give me the right to disregard the ticket and go on with my life. You cant speak for everyone on why it is they have the things they have such as tribal, aztec calenders. I want a tribal tattoo just because the way it looks. Comparing the American Flag and tribal tatts in apples and oranges. These are redundant comparisons for what im talking about. Im not downing just anyone, some of my family has been in the same shoes, and they also support the law.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 03:31 PM~5350823
> *yes i did get my license suspended and i never said i didnt deserve it. I did the crime and now im paying for it. That doesnt give me the right to disregard the ticket and go on with my life. You cant speak for everyone on why it is they have the things they have such as tribal, aztec calenders. I want a tribal tattoo just because the way it looks. Comparing the American Flag and tribal tatts in apples and oranges. These are redundant comparisons for what im talking about. Im not downing just anyone, some of my family has been in the same shoes, and they also support the law.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: and just like apples and orages they are both still fruits ..and start defending you pakistanian peeps pinche hapu.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

LMAO!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2006, 03:29 PM~5350803
> *STOP THE FIGHTING IN THE BAY.......
> THE HALF BREED HAS SPOKEN
> *



:biggrin: ... you should be at work why u protesting u spaniiiiiiiard member ..u memmmberr :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I AINT PROTESTING.......I GOTTA DOCTORS NOTE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Everytime I got a point i wanna make this pinche board crashes...I think this board is racist ahahahahah :biggrin: I give up debating....its so much more fun to act a fool.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

JUSTDEEZ<======>SPAINARD


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 03:46 PM~5350954
> *JUSTDEEZ<======>SPAINARD
> *


 I thought he was bolillo :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 03:46 PM~5350954
> *JUSTDEEZ<======>SPAINARD
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

QUEMAMUCHO EL SOL


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 03:48 PM~5350963
> *I thought he was bolillo :0
> *


only half :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 03:46 PM~5350951
> *Everytime I got a point i wanna make this pinche board crashes...I think this board is racist ahahahahah  :biggrin:  I give up debating....its so much more fun to act a fool.
> *


 u aint the only one think my reply took like 5 min.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 1 2006, 03:50 PM~5350984
> *u aint the only one think my reply took like 5 min.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: user error :roflmao: 

JK :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DAMN. I GO TO THE STORE, AND THIS IS HOW YALL ACT WHILE IM AWAY?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

*burp* 

Skuuze me..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 03:46 PM~5350954
> *JUSTDEEZ<======>SPAINARD
> *


DEATHDEALER<========>


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2006, 12:48 PM~5349714
> *ok, you want it in big bills or small bills?
> *


dont matter im not picky. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do everybody


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2006, 04:16 PM~5351152
> *DEATHDEALER<========>
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: all he needs is a fade


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Bastards! hope yall laugh in hell!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 04:27 PM~5351228
> *Bastards! hope yall laugh in hell!
> *



i am sorrry my frend...hahahha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 04:27 PM~5351228
> *Bastards! hope yall laugh in hell!
> *


I WAS PAID 10 MILLION CHUY BUCKS TO DO THAT :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i worked all day, even got some overtime and no lunch see what happens when you work for the white man


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2006, 04:59 PM~5351443
> *i worked all day, even got some overtime and no lunch see what happens when you work for the white man
> *


Did you have to pick up the slack for all the immigrants that didnt show up in protest? Sounds like there loss is your gain :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2006, 04:46 PM~5351362
> *I WAS PAID 10 MILLION CHUY BUCKS TO DO THAT :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64 WAGON (May 2, 2006)

WHAT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yo check it out

my new bike hopper


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 07:01 PM~5352597
> *yo check it out
> 
> my new bike hopper
> *


sic is really sic :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Apr 30 2006, 09:42 PM~5346679
> *so ive been told....  but it  always helps break the ice whenever i'm drinkin the same thing as her.. ya dig?
> *



JACK & COKE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2006, 09:07 PM~5353097
> * COKE
> *


 :0 


i didnt know you got down with the soda :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2006, 04:46 PM~5351362
> *I WAS PAID 10 MILLION CHUY BUCKS TO DO THAT :cheesy:
> *


ha chuy bucks!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2006, 08:06 PM~5353082
> *sic is really sic  :barf:
> *


lol haha


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2006, 05:46 PM~5351362
> *I WAS PAID 10 MILLION CHUY BUCKS TO DO THAT :cheesy:
> *


hey! those aren't valid! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2006, 08:20 AM~5348241
> *yesterdays show was cool till homie from shortys pulled up on me then I broke my car on the way home so now the car gets 8 more batts 1 more pump and a full rapped frame
> *


DONT FEEL BAD I BUSTED "ANOTHER" HOSE AT THE LIGHT IN FRONT OF THE SHOW. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 09:33 PM~5353354
> *hey! those aren't valid! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 09:33 PM~5353354
> *hey! those aren't valid! :biggrin:
> *


SHUT YO MOUF "MALE" NIPPLE LICKER :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

So who's all going to the show in Dallas this weekend? I might be going Sunday.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 1 2006, 10:49 PM~5353542
> *SHUT YO MOUF "MALE" NIPPLE LICKER :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


Thats the fucking last "trying to be funny pic" i'll ever take! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 09:50 PM~5353561
> *Thats the fucking last "trying to be funny pic" i'll ever take! :biggrin:
> *


HEY LOS TOLD ME TO TELL YOU :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :buttkick:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 1 2006, 10:54 PM~5353616
> *HEY LOS TOLD ME TO TELL YOU :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :buttkick:
> *


So who told those girls at the show yesterday??? hum????? :0 ............... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u always bustin hoses.. wtf was u doin ..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 09:56 PM~5353641
> *So who told those girls at the show yesterday??? hum????? :0 ............... :biggrin:
> *


MY NIECES ? THEY GET ON LIL AND HAVE SEEN THE PIX BEFORE QUEER.LOL


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 1 2006, 10:58 PM~5353661
> *MY NIECES ? THEY GET ON LIL AND HAVE SEEN THE PIX BEFORE QUEER.LOL
> *


I saw u whispering shit in there ear!!! :uh: It was fucking funny though...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 01:51 PM~5350554
> *You cant give respect to someone who doesnt give it back. Im not just talking about hispanics, but all illegal immigrants. They disregard the law and cut in front of people that are trying to get here liget. No one group is more special then each other. All this "latin community" is just another way to segregate races. What i dont understand is people who raise the Mexican flag in America to stay in America.
> *



I have an American flag at my house 363 days a year and 2 days out if the year it is replaced by a Mexican flag. Does that make less of an American? No I'm just proud to show that I haven't forgotten my roots. Do you have the same opinion of people who raise the Italian flag? Brazilian flag? Greek flag? Chinese flag? ( a communist country). I agree there has to be some kind of immigration reform. I agree the that no one group is more special than each other. That is why I feel that everyone should learn , speak Eniglish no matter what orgin. No the national anthem should not be sung in spanish. But I don't agree with the current law proposal that a illegal immigrant or someone that helps an illegal immigrant should be charged with a felony. Because then I'm guilty. Guilty for helping my brother-in-law, my uncles,my cousins, my anuts, *my familia*. bottom line the immigration issue is a double edged sword and I myself have divided feelings towards the issue...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 09:57 PM~5353647
> *u always bustin hoses.. wtf was u doin ..
> *


NOTHING :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 1 2006, 08:09 PM~5353110
> *:0
> i didnt know you got down with the soda :0
> *



not the white soda :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont 4 get... african flags


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2006, 11:06 PM~5353725
> *I have an American flag at  my house 363 days a year and 2 days out if the year it is replaced by a Mexican flag. Does that make less of an American? No I'm just proud to show that I haven't forgotten my roots. Do you have the same opinion of people who raise the Italian flag? Brazilian flag? Greek flag? Chinese flag? ( a communist country). I agree there has to be some kind of immigration reform. I agree the that no one group is more special than each other. That is why I feel that everyone should learn , speak Eniglish no matter what orgin. No the national anthem should not be sung in spanish. But I don't agree with the current law proposal that a illegal immigrant or someone that helps an illegal immigrant should be charged with a felony. Because then I'm guilty. Guilty for helping my brother-in-law, my uncles,my cousins, my anuts, my familia. bottom line the immigration issue is a double edged sword and I myself have divided feelings towards the issue...
> *


"your familia" needs to be helped out by u the right way and get them here legally. People want to take the easy way out of everything. As far as a felony for helping out the illegal, oh well. Not everyone that crosses here illegaly is family to people. I might know ur family is cool, but i dont know if the next is a raised to be terrorist. also, people for the right money will smuggle people over the border not knowing a single person. In order to be safe nowadays is taking no risks. When u raise the mexican flag, do u do it in anger or in spite? thats what some of these people are doing. I can almost gurantee you if a white person were to raise the American flag out of anger or spite in Mexico, it would not be tolerated. Like i said only in America do we have to be politicaly correct.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 08:01 PM~5352597
> *yo check it out
> 
> my new bike hopper
> *


Damn sicness!! you trying to win your sic crown back after that "blood and caca on the peepee" comment some other person made?!!? :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 10:16 PM~5353824
> *"your familia" needs to be helped out by u the right way and get them here legally. People want to take the easy way out of everything. As far as a felony for helping out the illegal, oh well. Not everyone that crosses here illegaly is family to people. I might know ur family is cool, but i dont know if the next is a raised to be terrorist. also, people for the right money will smuggle people over the border not knowing a single person. In order to be safe nowadays is taking no risks. When u raise the mexican flag, do u do it in anger or in spite? thats what some of these people are doing. I can almost gurantee you if a white person were to raise the American flag out of anger or spite in Mexico, it would not be tolerated. Like i said only in America do we have to be politicaly correct.
> *


yeah like my ex-mother-in-law....keeps trying to marry off her daughters to "help" some family friends become legal or the exes SSN ended up getting used and came back on us after that crazy woman "helped" someone get a job in nebraska or ohio or some shit :angry: Helped them at our/her expense....all kinds of crazy ILLEGAL shit happens so people can be here. I say make em legal the right way like the others waiting in line and tax the hell out of everyone just like the rest of us are.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 09:29 PM~5353941
> *Damn sicness!! you trying to win your sic crown back after that "blood and caca on the peepee" comment some other person made?!!?  :angry:
> *


yeah.. how many round did u go.. like 50 huh


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 10:36 PM~5353994
> *yeah.. how many round did u go.. like 50 huh
> *


rounds?!? huh? That shit popped up and I closed ASAP...my friggin niece was sitting on my lap bastardo!! :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN I WANT SUM CRAWFISH.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 09:37 PM~5354002
> *rounds?!?  huh?  That shit popped up and I closed ASAP...my friggin niece was sitting on my lap bastardo!! :angry:
> *


lol.. no one told u 2 click it...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 10:43 PM~5354059
> *lol.. no one told u 2 click it...
> *


 u right...i was just interested in your new project but no more


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 1 2006, 09:16 PM~5353824
> *"your familia" needs to be helped out by u the right way and get them here legally. People want to take the easy way out of everything. As far as a felony for helping out the illegal, oh well. Not everyone that crosses here illegaly is family to people. I might know ur family is cool, but i dont know if the next is a raised to be terrorist. also, people for the right money will smuggle people over the border not knowing a single person. In order to be safe nowadays is taking no risks.I can almost gurantee you if a white person were to raise the American flag out of anger or spite in Mexico, it would not be tolerated. Like i said only in America do we have to be politicaly correct.
> *



like I said the issue is a double edged sword with no future solution in sight.(IMO)

They helped out, they paid alot of $$ to our goverment to become legal. I don't condone coyotes b/c the are money hungry bastard that don't give a fuck about who they smuggle in. When I raise the Mexican flag on 5/5 and 9/16 it's not out of spite but pride.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2006, 09:32 PM~5353965
> *yeah like my ex-mother-in-law....keeps trying to marry off her daughters to "help" some family friends become legal or the exes SSN ended up getting used and came back on us after that crazy woman "helped" someone get a job in nebraska or ohio or some shit  :angry:  Helped them at our/her expense....all kinds of crazy ILLEGAL shit happens so people can be here.  I say make em legal the right way like the others waiting in line and tax the hell out of everyone just like the rest of us are.
> *



back to your H2O cage :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2006, 10:48 PM~5354103
> *back to your H2O cage :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

someone translate

nomas quando le combiene


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 10:43 PM~5354059
> *lol.. no one told u 2 click it...
> *


YOU GOTTA CLICK IT..........BEFORE YOU LICK IT. I DEDICATE THAT SONG TO LOS AND DEATH DEALER. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 10:55 PM~5354181
> *someone translate
> 
> nomas quando le combiene
> *


ONLY WHEN IT BENIFITS YOU.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you gotta get it soft and wet before u stick it... boom.. cha lalalalal... boom ch lalalal... baby work itttttttttt


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 1 2006, 11:59 PM~5354210
> *YOU GOTTA CLICK IT..........BEFORE YOU LICK IT.              I DEDICATE THAT SONG TO LOS AND DEATH DEALER. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


Son of a BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol Please drop that subject! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

For my primo....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 11:01 PM~5354228
> *you gotta get it soft and wet before u stick it... boom.. cha lalalalal... boom ch lalalal... baby work itttttttttt
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awww shit.. im so bored...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 12:15 AM~5354291
> *awww shit.. im so bored...
> *


Me too...... No work tonight 80% of my company said they werent coming in tonight...... Its cool tho.....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2006, 02:33 AM~5354813
> *Me too...... No work tonight 80% of my company said they werent coming in tonight...... Its cool tho.....
> *


hey fucker empty your in box man or get on aim or yahoo or smoke signal or some chit . lol...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2006, 11:33 PM~5354813
> *Me too...... No work tonight 80% of my company said they werent coming in tonight...... Its cool tho.....
> *


so that means u had to get out and move the cones tonite???


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2006, 02:54 AM~5354954
> *so that means u had to get out and move the cones tonite???
> *


shit lol.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2006, 08:01 PM~5352597
> *yo check it out
> 
> my new bike hopper
> *




u r f^(K&d up leroy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :barf:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

R.I.P. Hawk of the Screwed up Click!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 2 2006, 05:57 AM~5355400
> *  R.I.P.  Hawk of the Screwed up Click!
> *


what happened to him? i know he past away but dont know the details?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 2 2006, 04:22 AM~5355441
> *what happened to him? i know he past away but dont know the details?
> *


Don't know yet for sure...but was shot last night at someones house.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 1 2006, 11:40 PM~5354866
> *hey fucker empty your in box man or get on aim or yahoo or smoke signal or some chit . lol...........
> *


No shit... Is his # still the same? I've been trying to contact homeboy with no luck.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.khou.com/

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...led.1a1c5a.html

*A Houston rapper was shot to death Monday night. 


KHOU-TV

John Hawkins, aka Big Hawk.
John Hawkins, aka Big Hawk, was killed at Redfern at East Orem. 

More than 100 fans and friends gathered at the scene as news of his death spread. 

Sources said they don’t believe Hawkins was the intended target. Houston police said neighbors heard gunfire around 10:30 p.m. 

When they came outside, they found Hawkins, who had been shot multiple times. 

Witnesses said Hawkins’ car was parked outside of his friend’s home and it was still running. He did not make it inside the home. 

Apparently no one witnessed the shooting. 

Heartbroken family and friends said Hawkins was not a violent person. 

He had recently gotten married and had two young children. 

“He was a very kind-hearted person,” friend Ericka Chatman said. “He never bothered anybody; he would be somebody that would keep the peace. You know, if he heard you were getting into it with somebody else, he’d tell you to squash it, because he never was about negativity. Never.” 

Others echoed Chatman’s sentiments. 

“All rappers are not bad rappers, you know,” neighbor Edwin Mitchell said. “I mean, everybody has God in them, and at the same time you know, we as individuals come out to support. Not for a negative cause, but a positive cause.” 

Hawkins was born in Houston and was a member of DJ Screw’s Screwed Up Click. One of his best-known songs is “You Already Know.” 

Hawkins brother, Patrick Hawkins, was murdered 1998. He too was a popular rapper.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone heard from Impalastyle aka Patrick?? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 2 2006, 03:08 AM~5355305
> *u r f^(K&d up leroy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :twak:  :barf:
> *


haha.. got you too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe today on 979 they play some classic suc shit for hawk ill be listening


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so far only gospel music....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey hny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2006, 07:58 AM~5355808
> *hey hny
> *


hello. :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2006, 07:01 AM~5355820
> *hello. :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

call me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2006, 10:46 PM~5354093
> *like I said the issue is a double edged sword with no future solution in sight.(IMO)
> 
> They helped out, they paid alot of $$ to our goverment to become legal. I don't condone coyotes b/c the are money hungry bastard that don't give a fuck about who they smuggle in.  When I raise the Mexican flag on 5/5 and 9/16 it's not out of spite but pride.
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2006, 07:33 AM~5355571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2006, 08:04 AM~5355839
> *call me
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Virgin Surgeon (Dec 13, 2005)

damn.. he had just got married...thats fucked up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Virgin Surgeon_@May 2 2006, 09:25 AM~5355940
> *damn.. he had just got married...thats fucked up
> *


You got a nice ass Virgin. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Mira lo, Mira lo!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HEY LATIN HOW WAS THE TRIP TO DALLAS? ANY PICS? LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 2 2006, 09:31 AM~5355972
> *HEY LATIN HOW WAS THE TRIP TO DALLAS? ANY PICS? LOL
> *


I haven't gone. Going on May 28th.


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2006, 07:33 AM~5355571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. BIG HAWK


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I THINK THE SCREWED UP CLICK HAS BEEN HAVING BAD LUCK. WHO IS NEXT?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Que pasa for this weekend? Is anyone going to the show in Dallas?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2006, 09:32 AM~5355984
> *I haven't gone.  Going on May 28th.
> *



you going this weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 2 2006, 09:41 AM~5356028
> *you going this weekend?
> *


Nope.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

RIP HAWK

2 BROTHERS REUNITED....TOO BAD IT HAD TO BE LIKE THIS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Death Dealer, do you all have that dvd of two cholos who end up becoming brokeback ranflitas due to one licking the others manboobie. lol


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

dam he die? when ?how?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 2 2006, 08:40 AM~5356228
> *dam he die? when ?how?
> *


yup.. 
last night
gunshotss


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2006, 10:39 AM~5356223
> *Que onda Death Dealer, do you all have that dvd of two cholos who end up becoming brokeback ranflitas due to one licking the others manboobie. lol
> 
> 
> ...


U piece of shit! :angry: I dont know whats more disturbing, me taking a funny pic or u saving the pic...hummmmm??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 2 2006, 10:45 AM~5356252
> *U piece of shit! :angry: I dont know whats more disturbing, me taking a funny pic or u saving the pic...hummmmm??? :biggrin:
> *


I NEED TO LOG OFF. LMFAO X 2,000,000!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

u gotta at least delete the shit from the bulletin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2006, 10:39 AM~5356223
> *Que onda Death Dealer, do you all have that dvd of two cholos who end up becoming brokeback ranflitas due to one licking the others manboobie. lol
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 2 2006, 10:49 AM~5356266
> *u gotta at least delete the shit from the bulletin
> *


I will but i have to go outside to the shop. remind me laters.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Laters is too long!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2006, 10:07 PM~5353097
> *JACK & COKE
> *


CROWN & WATER :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn primo.... u gettin owned ey!
on myspace too


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2006, 07:33 AM~5355571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN. RIP


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2006, 09:39 AM~5356223
> *Que onda Death Dealer, do you all have that dvd of two cholos who end up becoming brokeback ranflitas due to one licking the others manboobie. lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :barf: :ugh: :burn: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 10:54 AM~5356296
> *damn primo.... u gettin owned ey!
> on myspace too
> *


its too much, too much!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 2 2006, 10:55 AM~5356306
> *its too much, too much!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 2 2006, 09:45 AM~5356252
> *U piece of shit! :angry: I dont know whats more disturbing, me taking a funny pic or u saving the pic...hummmmm??? :biggrin:
> *


I have a pic of latin where I caught him getting off to this pic....its at home...I will post tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Poor Los, hes not even here to defend himself!!!!! bwahahahahaah!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2006, 10:57 AM~5356316
> *I have a pic of latin where I caught him getting off to this pic....its at home...I will post tonight  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I give up, im not good at photoshoping, so i surrender!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2006, 10:57 AM~5356316
> *I have a pic of latin where I caught him getting off to this pic....its at home...I will post tonight  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Latin==========> :twak: <============DualHex


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

do the gas stations around here have free air? (for tires)


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 2 2006, 11:14 AM~5356402
> *do the gas stations around here have free air?  (for tires)
> *


Some do, usually u have to pay like 75cents or so.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damnit..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 2 2006, 10:05 AM~5356353
> *Latin==========> :twak: <============DualHex
> *


 ahhaahha Clash of the photoshop titans!! :biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1049 AND 979 BEEN JAMMIN I WAS SWANG SWANG SWANG TO THE LEFT


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 2 2006, 08:33 AM~5355992
> *Que pasa for this weekend? Is anyone going to the show in Dallas?
> *


I am :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2006, 12:58 PM~5356999
> *1049 AND 979 BEEN JAMMIN I WAS SWANG SWANG SWANG TO THE LEFT
> *


yea i was jammin to it earlier around 5:00 in the morning on the way to work.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 2 2006, 01:09 PM~5357048
> *yea i was jammin to it earlier around 5:00 in the morning on the way to work.
> *


in a police car? :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 2 2006, 01:12 PM~5357060
> *in a police car? :dunno:
> *


yea i get bored some times, so i turn it up, they won't let me install a cd player, im working on it.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 2 2006, 01:14 PM~5357068
> *yea i get bored some times, so i turn it up, they won't let me install a cd player, im working on it.
> *


will they let you put spokes on it?! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 2 2006, 01:16 PM~5357078
> *will they let you put spokes on it?!  :cheesy:
> *



AND JUICE?


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2006, 10:58 AM~5356999
> *1049 AND 979 BEEN JAMMIN I WAS SWANG SWANG SWANG TO THE LEFT
> *


must be nice to be able to listen to radio, i stuck work for "da man" and i barely get to have a pic on my cubical, and has to be family member.. hard to convince them im related to elena from la raza tv.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 2 2006, 01:16 PM~5357078
> *will they let you put spokes on it?!  :cheesy:
> *


naw they won't. :tears:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 2 2006, 01:25 PM~5357114
> *AND JUICE?
> :biggrin:
> *


hows everything going with ur car club generic customs? wish you the best, you deserve it man, i like you man , but ur crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 2 2006, 01:40 PM~5357193
> *hows everything going with ur car club generic customs? wish you the best, you deserve it man, i like you man , but ur crazy! :biggrin:
> *



waiting for the shirts...

:biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Can I join? So far only two member in mine...lol...and that's with me included!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 2 2006, 01:08 PM~5357043
> *I am  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully i'll be going too... just gotta see whos going from the club.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 2 2006, 12:25 PM~5357114
> *AND JUICE?
> :biggrin:
> *


and air? :dunno: :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 2 2006, 02:00 PM~5357293
> *Can I join? So far only two member in mine...lol...and that's with me included!
> *



sure!! we dont exclude anyone... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2006, 02:03 PM~5357306
> *and air?  :dunno:  :rofl:
> *



and crushed velvet?

:biggrin: 


and chain steering wheels?

:biggrin: 

and thick white walls... :0


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay! Do I get a shirt?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not going... waiting for san antonio lrm....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 2 2006, 12:05 PM~5357320
> *and crushed velvet?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



and pop trunk


and 84's and 4 vougues


and trunk belts


and air vents


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 2 2006, 02:05 PM~5357321
> *Yay! Do I get a shirt?
> *




shhhhh theyre watching....

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 2 2006, 01:05 PM~5357320
> *and crushed velvet?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


hmmm I got a K&N filter and Euro taillights...is that good enough?!?  






:biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

LOL.... well...more info on that later then....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2006, 02:08 PM~5357334
> *hmmm I got a K&N filter and Euro taillights...is that good enough?!?
> :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yo everybody... this is the 1st car ive painted besides bikes..check it out.. give me feedback on what you think

paint jobs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 02:19 PM~5357363
> *yo everybody... this is the 1st car ive painted besides bikes..check it out.. give me feedback on what you think
> 
> paint jobs
> *



:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 01:19 PM~5357363
> *yo everybody... this is the 1st car ive painted besides bikes..check it out.. give me feedback on what you think
> 
> paint jobs
> *


 Give it up :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn
i was hoping sum will be dumb enough.. fuck it.. im a go do it in the bike section


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 02:21 PM~5357371
> *damn
> i was hoping sum will be dumb enough.. fuck it.. im a go do it in the bike section
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know sumone will..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2006, 12:08 PM~5357334
> *hmmm I got a K&N filter and Euro taillights...is that good enough?!?
> :biggrin:
> *


not without a wing


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2006, 01:22 PM~5357381
> *not without a wing
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2006, 02:24 PM~5357384
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *




:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2006, 12:24 PM~5357384
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


dont cry, just save up. get that wing, and dont forget the stickers.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2006, 01:27 PM~5357407
> *dont cry, just save up.  get that wing, and dont forget the stickers.
> *


 :biggrin: hahaha

I was thinking the shaker hood and some Traction bars.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2006, 02:37 PM~5357457
> *:biggrin: hahaha
> 
> I was thinking the shaker hood and some Traction bars.
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=258742&st=40


:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 2 2006, 01:43 PM~5357500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 2 2006, 02:47 PM~5357533
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *



:twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 2 2006, 12:40 PM~5357486
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=258742&st=40
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


o.. dats funny now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 02:57 PM~5357606
> *o.. dats funny now
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

my eyes are burning!


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sup peeps


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 12:19 PM~5357363
> *yo everybody... this is the 1st car ive painted besides bikes..check it out.. give me feedback on what you think
> 
> paint jobs
> *


a bitch wtf im gonna kick your black ass :uh: m_deleted_eatspin :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2006, 03:21 PM~5358576
> *a bitch wtf im gonna kick your black ass  :uh:  meatspin  :uh:
> *


lol.. damn.. i surprised u fell for it.. out of all people.. you.. wow.. dat sucks huh... dont feel bad.. they got me too


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 04:29 PM~5358639
> *lol.. damn.. i surprised u fell for it.. out of all people.. you.. wow.. dat sucks huh... dont feel bad.. they got me too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 2 2006, 02:36 PM~5357781
> *my eyes are burning!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u sure it aint yo tongue...puto


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2006, 03:29 PM~5358639
> *lol.. damn.. i surprised u fell for it.. out of all people.. you.. wow.. dat sucks huh... dont feel bad.. they got me too
> *


now i know. dont worry i get you back


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2006, 08:39 AM~5356223
> *Que onda Death Dealer, do you all have that dvd of two cholos who end up becoming brokeback ranflitas due to one licking the others manboobie. lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2006, 05:21 PM~5358576
> *a bitch wtf im gonna kick your black ass  :uh:  meatspin  :uh:
> *


got me too ... and I'm at work :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still??? its 730


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2006, 07:35 PM~5359239
> *still??? its 730
> *


I'm in Trial Prep mode ... Puro overtime Holmes :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 2 2006, 05:39 PM~5359276
> *I'm in Trial Prep mode ... Puro overtime Holmes :biggrin:
> *


puro overtime vato.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 2 2006, 03:48 PM~5358782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.. i didnt think u would fall for it.. u like spinning meats huh


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats up who all going to dallas this weekend?????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

RIP HAWK!! I'll be droppin my top for ya!!







:angel: :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Almost the weekend.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2006, 07:46 AM~5361488
> *Almost the weekend.
> *



:angry: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 3 2006, 07:47 AM~5361491
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


what's going on this weekend locally?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 2 2006, 06:39 PM~5359276
> *I'm in Trial Prep mode ... Puro overtime Holmes :biggrin:
> *



legal field?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im awake eraly.. bou to hea to the chop and paint homer pimpsons elcamino....wish me luck... this os only my 2nd full car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 08:05 AM~5361551
> *im awake eraly.. bou to hea to the chop and paint homer pimpsons elcamino....wish me luck... this os only my 2nd full car
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2006, 07:49 AM~5361501
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:dunno:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

[name dispute] :thumbsdown:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@May 3 2006, 08:26 AM~5361585
> *[name dispute] :thumbsdown:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 3 2006, 06:16 AM~5361567
> *:thumbsup:
> *


mamacelo?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 08:42 AM~5361623
> *mamacelo?
> *


 :uh: 

go click on sumthang...


paint jobs




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 3 2006, 06:53 AM~5361650
> *:uh:
> 
> go click on sumthang...
> ...


 :ugh: what are u doing saving that link.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 08:55 AM~5361654
> *:ugh:  what are u doing saving that link.
> *


I havent even opened it... I just copied and pasted from his post...


I hover before clicking...  

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 3 2006, 06:57 AM~5361658
> *I havent even opened it... I just copied and pasted from his post...
> I hover before clicking...
> 
> ...


webgeek :uh: "hover" :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 08:57 AM~5361659
> *webgeek  :uh:  "hover"  :uh:
> *




:rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IMO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i hovered too. saw meatspin and thought to myself, this can't be good.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I was gettin some head..........
Gettin gettin some head...........

-MY RANDOM COMMENT FOR THE DAY-


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

were ready look out for my boy "chito" and "heartbreaker" in a black 90d out caprice satrurday :biggrin: repin "MAJESTICS"


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

How much are Vogue tires?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@May 3 2006, 07:26 AM~5361585
> *[name dispute] :thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 2 2006, 07:57 PM~5359363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Trial Paralegal


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 06:42 AM~5361623
> *mamacelo?
> *


this trigga's crazy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 3 2006, 07:53 AM~5361650
> *:uh:
> 
> go click on sumthang...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 3 2006, 09:55 AM~5361870
> *this trigga's crazy
> *


too bad el O.G.T. spelled it wrong. mamaselo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

word


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I know I already posted my random quote of the day, but this one honestly has more meaning.... 

"Some rise by sin, and some by virtue fall".
-William Shakespeare
Measure for Measure - (Act II, Scene I)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

So true.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 3 2006, 01:27 PM~5363118
> *I know I already posted my random quote of the day, but this one honestly has more meaning....
> 
> "Some rise by sin, and some by virtue fall".
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2006, 08:55 AM~5361869
> *I'm a Trial Paralegal
> *



so is ma ol lady


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 3 2006, 01:39 PM~5363220
> *so is ma ol lady
> *


here in Houston?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 3 2006, 12:28 PM~5363123
> *:scrutinize:
> *


what's with the crazy eyes? You know love me no more....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Pasadena Strawberry Festival... May 19...

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 3 2006, 02:15 PM~5363457
> *Pasadena Strawberry Festival... May 19...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2006, 02:45 PM~5363651
> *:uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I was going through some old pics and came across this one...I want to say it's from '92, sorry it's so blurry, I took this pic of the actual picture, that is if i can try and get it to post correctly.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 3 2006, 02:52 PM~5364076
> *I was going through some old pics and came across this one...I want to say it's from '92, sorry it's so blurry, I took this pic of the actual picture, that is if i can try and get it to post correctly.....
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

see if i can make it bigger:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 3 2006, 02:53 PM~5364083
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




if you get a chance call him and tell him something like "hey is that really you in that picture?" don't tell him which picture........... see if i can make him sweat....he knows you guys get down w/the photo shoppin' 

lmao


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 3 2006, 12:27 PM~5363118
> *I know I already posted my random quote of the day, but this one honestly has more meaning....
> 
> "Some rise by sin, and some by virtue fall".
> ...


only those free from sin may cast the first stone. :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 2 2006, 05:48 PM~5358781
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  u sure it aint yo tongue...puto
> *


no thank u sir!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 3 2006, 02:56 PM~5364107
> *if you get a chance call him and tell him something like "hey is that really you in that picture?"  don't tell him which picture........... see if i can make him sweat....he knows you guys get down w/the photo shoppin'
> 
> lmao
> *


DONE........ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2006, 09:53 AM~5362535
> *too bad el O.G.T. spelled it wrong.  mamaselo
> *


sorry. but you would be the one to spell it right  :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2006, 07:55 AM~5361869
> *
> I'm a Trial Paralegal
> *


is that what you call getting coffee and answering phones for those suit and tie guys.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 05:15 PM~5364557
> *sorry. but you would be the one to spell it right    :uh:
> *


True, being that I'm full blooded Mexican


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

who's heading out for san antonio :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

If anyone is planning on heading out to the Majestix picnic for the 28th in Dallas, these are the Hotels that are near the park (less than 5 miles) online is the best price.

Holiday Inn Select Dallas-Central Expy 

10650 N Central Expy

Dallas, TX

Phone: 214-373-6000

Price: $65.0 - $125



Courtyard by Marriott Dallas Central Exp

10325 N Central Expwy

Dallas, TX

Phone: 214-739-2500

Price: $129.0 - $275



La Quinta Inn-Stes Dallas North Central

10001 N Central Expy

Dallas, TX

Phone: 214-361-8200

Price: $55.0 - $95


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 05:19 PM~5364574
> *is that what you call getting coffee and answering phones for those suit and tie guys.
> *


puro nescafe holmes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2006, 05:53 PM~5364705
> *puro nescafe holmes
> *


Orale Carnalita X13 (btw call me up loca)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2006, 03:36 PM~5364635
> *True, being that I'm full blooded Mexican
> *


orale homes :uh:


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

i have ten grand on me what ya got to sell :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a purple cadillac from what i hear


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

no thanks not the kind of lac i want but would like to buy your 64


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wuzzup h town homies?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wut it dew my meat spinners...
meat spinners


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

ok i'm bored....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasking_@May 3 2006, 08:10 PM~5365448
> *no thanks not the kind of lac i want but would like to buy your 64
> *



:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

me too.. my elbow hurts.. wacked my funny bone on da back of that fuckin elcamino today.. fuckin arm went numb


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasking_@May 3 2006, 06:10 PM~5365448
> *no thanks not the kind of lac i want but would like to buy your 64
> *


let me see some money. the better part of lets say 25k


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 08:37 PM~5365957
> *me too.. my elbow hurts.. wacked my funny bone on da back of that fuckin elcamino today.. fuckin arm went numb
> *



wasent too funny was it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 3 2006, 07:42 PM~5366020
> *wasent too funny was it?
> *


naw.. hurt like shit... and it still hurts


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 08:37 PM~5365957
> *me too.. my elbow hurts.. wacked my funny bone on da back of that fuckin elcamino today.. fuckin arm went numb
> *


pics of the paint job or body work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 3 2006, 08:12 PM~5366201
> *pics of the paint job or body work
> *


naw.. 2 morrow.. body works aint the best.. got the major stuff out.. but im no expert body man. so im not looking foward to it being the shit


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 09:17 PM~5366235
> *naw.. 2 morrow.. body works aint the best.. got the major stuff out.. but im no expert body man. so im not looking foward to it being the shit
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do you do sponsor work sic i need some small things painted silver.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 3 2006, 08:01 PM~5365381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of lac are you talking 'bout? :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 08:24 PM~5366277
> *do you do sponsor work sic i need some small things painted silver.
> *


sponsor work..??? dat new.. but yeah.. i do paint small things silver... stuff like that aint no biggie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

talking about wheel wells. and radiator support


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 08:44 PM~5366311
> *talking about wheel wells. and radiator support
> *


umm i think it can be done.. i gotta find somewhere to do it though.. the place im painting this car aint a real shop or nothing. its actually a gas station.. but the owners a bitch..its hard to do work there


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 09:52 PM~5366349
> *umm i think it can be done.. i gotta find somewhere to do it though.. the place im painting this car aint a real shop or nothing. its actually a gas station.. but the owners a bitch..its hard to do work there
> *



do what cha gotta do.. keep it gutta


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 3 2006, 10:15 PM~5366472
> *do what cha gotta do..  keep it gutta
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller+May 3 2006, 09:15 PM~5366472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. what nick said :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2006, 11:02 PM~5366675
> *lol.. yea... sucks trying to find a good place to paint that dont charge you a grip..
> 
> yea.. what nick said :uh:
> *


i got a place that charges 100


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

ok people.. whats going on the next few days.. i know with May 5 going on theres going to be a lot of free BBQ.. sooo someone holla at a brotha..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 10:24 PM~5366277
> *do you do sponsor work sic i need some small things painted silver.
> *


what a cheap ass!!! :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 01:05 AM~5367013
> *what a cheap ass!!! :uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 01:05 AM~5367013
> *what a cheap ass!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats tha deal :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 4 2006, 07:26 AM~5367578
> *whats tha deal  :biggrin:
> *


sponsoring :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 07:32 AM~5367589
> *sponsoring :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A few pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dena's primo Steve, Angel (El Chaparro), Latin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 3 2006, 10:50 PM~5366903
> *i got a place that charges 100
> *


me too.... that where im doing it right now... but is it a real booth.. etc.. i need details..


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 05:32 AM~5367589
> *sponsoring :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: who is all going this weekend ???


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 3 2006, 07:48 AM~5361837
> *were ready look out for my boy "chito" and "heartbreaker" in a black 90d out caprice satrurday :biggrin: repin "MAJESTICS"
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC EVENTS for MAY

*BAYOU CITY CC *is having a car wash this Sunday at the McDonalds on
59n @ Little York. starts at 9am...come out and support..  

*FIRME CC* DANCE MAY 13th @Drinking Room on Murphy RD in Stafford. (DJ LATIN and DJ ALIEN SPINNING THE TUNES!!!)

*SLAB CITY CC * MAY 27th BBQ plate sell at Buffalo Freds on N.Shepherd. (DJ LATIN SPINNING THE TUNES!!!)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 4 2006, 08:27 AM~5367761
> *HLC EVENTS for MAY
> 
> BAYOU CITY CC is having a car wash this Sunday at the McDonalds on
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 4 2006, 06:12 AM~5367704
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: who is all going this weekend ???
> *


DAMN BOI YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE !!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 12:05 AM~5367013
> *what a cheap ass!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2006, 11:05 PM~5367013
> *what a cheap ass!!! :uh:
> *


dont hate lil jotito


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2006, 06:43 AM~5367820
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 07:44 AM~5367613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that fool went to the show, too?! Este guey!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 4 2006, 06:27 AM~5367761
> *HLC EVENTS for MAY
> 
> BAYOU CITY CC is having a car wash this Sunday at the McDonalds on
> ...


i'll go, if i remember. daily ride needs washing anyway.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hold up, nevermind.. just noticed word "dance". no can do..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2006, 11:19 AM~5368504
> *hold up, nevermind..  just noticed word "dance".  no can do..
> *


Just lean back, lean back...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 11:44 AM~5368679
> *Just lean back, lean back...
> *



cause gangstas dont dance.... they lean wit it...

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 09:45 AM~5368686
> *cause gangstas dont dance.... they lean wit it...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 11:59 AM~5368795
> *:ugh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*From what I hear Viejitos Car club is having there first annual picnic on June 3rd somewhere in Austin.My real good friend Manny who is head of there Northern Illinois Chapter is going down I'm thinking of riding down with him.
Anyone Layitlow homies wanna hook up or meet down there?*

DJLATIN I'll hit you up tonight carnal


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 11:59 AM~5368795
> *:ugh:
> *



You going to Dallas this weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 4 2006, 12:13 PM~5368886
> *From what I hear Viejitos Car club is having there first annual picnic on June 3rd somewhere in Austin.My real good friend Manny who is head of there Northern Illinois Chapter is going down I'm thinking of riding down with him.
> Anyone Layitlow homies wanna hook up or meet down there?
> 
> ...


if you are going i'll show up


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 11:15 AM~5368908
> *if you are going i'll show up
> *


It's almost a 100% sure thing carnal my boy Manny is gonna fill me in with the details tonight.So far so good my only thing is I wanna get my ride down there  
Show the Texas homies Chitowns got love for them to and are willing to go cruize the spots with them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 4 2006, 12:18 PM~5368929
> *It's almost a 100%  sure thing carnal my boy Manny is gonna fill me in with the details tonight.So far so good my only thing is I wanna get my ride down there
> Show the Texas homies Chitowns got love for them to and are willing to go cruize the spots with them
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 10:13 AM~5368890
> *You going to Dallas this weekend?
> *


MAYBE. WHY. NOT FOR THE SHOW THOUGH. WONT CATCH ME DEAD AT ONE OF "THOSE" SHOWS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 12:27 PM~5368987
> *MAYBE. WHY. NOT FOR THE SHOW THOUGH. WONT CATCH ME DEAD AT ONE OF "THOSE" SHOWS
> *



what else is going on in Dallas this weekend...?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 10:29 AM~5368993
> *what else is going on in Dallas this weekend...?
> *


BUSINESS...IM NOT GOING TO THE SHOW BECAUSE THAT SHOW IS THE REASON THERE IS NO LRM SHOW, PLUS WHO TO SAY THE JUDGE WONT SHUT DOWN THE SHOW AGAIN LIKE BUMPER TO BUMPER.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be heading to Dallas tomorrow morning. If anyone needs a ride, let me know.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 12:30 PM~5368999
> *BUSINESS...IM NOT GOING TO THE SHOW BECAUSE THAT SHOW IS THE REASON THERE IS NO LRM SHOW, PLUS WHO TO SAY THE JUDGE WONT SHUT DOWN THE SHOW AGAIN LIKE BUMPER TO BUMPER.
> *




:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 10:34 AM~5369018
> *:0
> *


ATLEAST THATS MY OPINION ON WHY THERE IS NO LRM SHOW THIS YEAR. IMO.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 12:35 PM~5369025
> *ATLEAST THATS MY OPINION ON WHY THERE IS NO LRM SHOW THIS  YEAR. IMO.
> *




what happened to the lowrider board? arent you the spokes person or something?
:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 10:37 AM~5369035
> *what happened to the lowrider board? arent you the spokes person or something?
> :roflmao:
> *


YES I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY ASSOCIATES. ON BEHALF OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDES. I AM NOT GOING TO DALLAS FOR THE CAR SHOW.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2006, 12:32 PM~5369009
> *I'll be heading to Dallas tomorrow morning. If anyone needs a ride, let me know.
> *



you gonna be there all weekend? where you staying at?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 11:58 AM~5369180
> *you gonna be there all weekend? where you staying at?
> *


Fairfield Inn on Market Center BLVD.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 4 2006, 11:18 AM~5368929
> *It's almost a 100%  sure thing carnal my boy Manny is gonna fill me in with the details tonight.So far so good my only thing is I wanna get my ride down there
> Show the Texas homies Chitowns got love for them to and are willing to go cruize the spots with them
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what show in dallas?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2006, 01:33 PM~5369302
> *what show in dallas?
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@May 4 2006, 01:33 PM~5369299
> *
> *


orale ... I'll ride out there with Latin to meet up with ya'll ...  

oh yeah, Latin ... can I ride out there with you? lol .. j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2006, 01:33 PM~5369302
> *what show in dallas?
> *



got pics of the 68 imp...?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 11:36 AM~5369314
> *got pics of the 68 imp...?
> *


just got it last week. need rims. 









my daily ride.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@May 4 2006, 12:33 PM~5369299
> *
> *


You coming down homie if so


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2006, 01:40 PM~5369336
> *just got it last week.  need rims.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!! both rides...

What are you putting on the 68?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 11:43 AM~5369347
> *NICE!! both rides...
> 
> What are you putting on the 68?
> *


20" spokes, chain steering wheel and fuzzy dice.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2006, 01:45 PM~5369358
> *20" spokes, chain steering wheel and fuzzy dice.
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2006, 12:45 PM~5369358
> *20" spokes, chain steering wheel and fuzzy dice.
> *


:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2006, 01:35 PM~5369307
> *orale ... I'll ride out there with Latin to meet up with ya'll ...
> 
> oh yeah, Latin ... can I ride out there with you? lol .. j/k :biggrin:
> *


Si, i got room for 3, you, your man and me. room for one more.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 06:56 AM~5367640
> *me too.... that where im doing it right now... but is it a real booth.. etc.. i need details..
> *


yes real booth with bake lamps and all


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 11:52 AM~5369392
> *Si, i got room for 3, you, your man and me.  room for one more.
> *


can i go


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i just checked, i can score the hilton garden inn, market center for $35. hmm..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2006, 01:58 PM~5369427
> *i just checked, i can score the hilton garden inn, market center for $35.  hmm..
> *



ANY SPONSORS FOR THAT?


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 12:17 PM~5369533
> *ANY SPONSORS FOR THAT?
> :biggrin:
> *


i'm a travel agent, they give me a hook up price.

still nobody told me what show, like its a secret. fk'rs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2006, 02:19 PM~5369539
> *i'm a travel agent, they give me a hook up price.
> 
> still nobody told me what show, like its a secret.  fk'rs
> *


2nd annual Caliente show

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 12:20 PM~5369551
> *2nd annual Caliente show
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


never even heard of the 1st annual one. :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 02:17 PM~5369533
> *ANY SPONSORS FOR THAT?
> :biggrin:
> *


You dont need any sponsors... We all know yous a baller :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I went and got me and nice lil tan just for the show this weekend.... lol...don't wanna look to white...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 02:24 PM~5369567
> *You dont need any sponsors... We all know yous a baller :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :nono: 

thats yall foos in here running around in droptops and stuff...


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

i heard there's gonna be butt naked girls there!!!! Oh yeah i also hear if you didn't Pre Reg.... you might not be able to show... but that's just what I hear......

-The Kick Ass Promo Chick-


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 4 2006, 02:24 PM~5369568
> *I went and got me and nice lil tan just for the show this weekend.... lol...don't wanna look to white...*


Whats wrong with that :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 01:56 PM~5369412
> *can i go
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 4 2006, 12:24 PM~5369568
> *I went and got me and nice lil tan just for the show this weekend.... lol...don't wanna look to white...
> *


same here.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 02:26 PM~5369587
> *Whats wrong with that :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 02:25 PM~5369583
> *:roflmao:  :nono:
> 
> thats yall foos in here running around in droptops and stuff...
> *


You havent heard i welded a 61 bubble top on my ride..... Its a major mod!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 02:28 PM~5369611
> *You havent heard i welded a 61 bubble top on my ride..... Its a major mod!!
> *



pics... :dunno:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 01:26 PM~5369587
> *Whats wrong with that :biggrin:
> *


I'm hispanic...lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 02:30 PM~5369622
> *pics...  :dunno:
> *


Lol!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 4 2006, 02:30 PM~5369625
> *I'm hispanic...lol
> *


Liteskin latinas.................


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

already packed and ready to roll leaving tomorrow night around midnight or so


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Adios LiL Crew..... This might be the last time I'm on til the show... sooooo... muahz!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 4 2006, 01:34 PM~5369662
> *Adios LiL Crew..... This might be the last time I'm on til the show... sooooo... muahz!
> *


shit im taking laptop with me lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2006, 02:36 PM~5369671
> *shit im taking laptop with me lol
> *



baller...



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 4 2006, 02:38 PM~5369688
> *baller...
> :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 12:24 PM~5369567
> *You dont need any sponsors... We all know yous a baller :biggrin:
> *


answer your phone bitch u know i haveto hoe check around this time of day.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 4 2006, 12:26 PM~5369585
> *i heard there's gonna be butt naked girls there!!!! Oh yeah i also hear if you didn't Pre Reg.... you might not be able to show... but that's just what I hear......
> 
> -The Kick Ass Promo Chick-
> *



THE SPOKESPERSON FOR THE SHOW WAS AT THE U.L.A. MEETING LAST NIGHT , HE TOLD US THAT IF YOU AIN'T PRE-REGISTERED , NOT TO EVEN SHOW UP CAUSE IT IS SOLD OUT !


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Thats too bad.... I want going anyways.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 03:00 PM~5369785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ballers...


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 4 2006, 01:45 PM~5369725
> *THE SPOKESPERSON FOR THE SHOW WAS AT THE U.L.A. MEETING LAST NIGHT , HE TOLD US THAT IF YOU AIN'T PRE-REGISTERED , NOT TO EVEN SHOW UP CAUSE IT IS SOLD OUT !
> *


That's what he told me too....but sometimes he tells me things I'm not suppose to say...hmmmmm...I'm at my sisters house...this should be the last time i'm on...but damn I think I'm addicted to LiL more than myspace.... wtf??? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 01:56 PM~5369412
> *can i go
> *


I'D HAVE TO CUT A HOLE IN THE ROOF SO YOU CAN FIT.


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2006, 08:37 PM~5365960
> *let me see some money. the better part of lets say 25k
> *


alright how about 24g's :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 07:45 AM~5367830
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2006, 09:09 AM~5368149
> *Damn that fool went to the show, too?! Este guey!!  :biggrin:
> *


he gets around.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 02:14 PM~5369830
> *I'D HAVE TO CUT A HOLE IN THE ROOF SO YOU CAN FIT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasking_@May 4 2006, 01:15 PM~5369839
> *alright  how about 24g's  :biggrin:
> *


bring it. title in hand.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 01:14 PM~5369830
> *I'D HAVE TO CUT A HOLE IN THE ROOF SO YOU CAN FIT.
> *


one in the floorboard too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 03:31 PM~5369939
> *one in the floorboard too
> *


orale fred flinstone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 01:34 PM~5369962
> *orale fred flinstone
> *


didnt mean for my feet.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2006, 11:55 AM~5369406
> *yes real booth with bake lamps and all
> *


the question for how long.. because a paint job like im doin takes a week.. from all da leafing striping and kandy + graphics... how many days those dat 100 bucks cover


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 02:56 PM~5370100
> *the question for how long.. because a paint job like im doin takes a week.. from all da leafing striping and kandy + graphics... how many days those dat 100 bucks cover
> *


1


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 02:30 PM~5369933
> *bring it. title in hand.
> *


need more pics of this car :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2006, 02:04 PM~5370144
> *1
> *


1 day..?? week>?? wtf


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 03:07 PM~5370175
> *1 day..?? week>?? wtf
> *


your question asked "how many days" he said "1" nuff said. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasking_@May 4 2006, 02:06 PM~5370162
> *need more pics of this car :thumbsup:
> *


take a pic of the money.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 4 2006, 02:10 PM~5370207
> *your question asked "how many days" he said "1"  nuff said. :uh:
> *


shut up water boy and go make me sum kool-aid.....


but naw.. dats not good enough.. we paid a 100 bucks where im at and i can use it as long ass i need too


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2006, 01:34 PM~5369660
> *already packed and ready to roll leaving tomorrow night around midnight or so
> *


well u neva got back to me ...so I gets the impression...ahh fuck it...have fun bastardo! :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 03:12 PM~5370220
> *shut up water boy and go make me sum kool-aid.....
> but naw.. dats not good enough.. we paid a 100 bucks where im at and i can use it as long ass i need too
> *


No bitch, cause then you'll just drink it all and leave nothing for me.....unless you want some of that special kool aid party koolaid...then my pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well I am off to see my sister and her new baby girl born yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 4 2006, 03:12 PM~5370224
> *well u neva got back to me ...so I gets the impression...ahh fuck it...have fun bastardo! :angry:
> *


my bad homie been real busy.............yeah we leaving for sure tomorrow night


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 4 2006, 03:10 PM~5370207
> *your question asked "how many days" he said "1"  nuff said. :uh:
> *


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 03:10 PM~5370210
> *take a pic of the money.
> *


dont have camera besides i only have ten in hand the rest will take me a day to bring up


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

zar the dude said he can come up with 14k in a day. are u on or off duty...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 4 2006, 03:21 PM~5370307
> *:wave:
> *


hola mi amigo


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2006, 04:23 PM~5370319
> *hola mi amigo
> *


wzup homie, where yall going tomorrow?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 4 2006, 03:24 PM~5370324
> *wzup homie, where yall going tomorrow?
> *


like u dont know.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2006, 04:25 PM~5370328
> *like u dont know.....lol :biggrin:
> *


u talken bout the 5 de mayo festevities?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 4 2006, 03:26 PM~5370336
> *u talken bout the 5 de mayo festevities?
> *


nah dallas mayne dallas


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 04:23 PM~5370316
> *zar the dude said he can come up with 14k in a day.  are u on or off duty...
> *


im on duty right now


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2006, 04:26 PM~5370341
> *nah dallas mayne dallas
> *


shit no one told me?!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 4 2006, 03:28 PM~5370355
> *shit no one told me?!!!
> *


lol right lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Liv4lacs, what year is this thing?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259342


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 4 2006, 04:48 PM~5370481
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=259342
> *


Where is Del Valle, Texas???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 4 2006, 02:13 PM~5370240
> *No bitch, cause then you'll just drink it all and leave nothing for me.....unless you want some of that special kool aid party koolaid...then my pleasure  :biggrin:
> *


umm no biotch :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 03:50 PM~5370491
> *Where is Del Valle, Texas???
> *


You would know more than me compa


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

damn i have to get glasses.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 4 2006, 04:52 PM~5370500
> *You would know more than me compa
> *


i'll ask some Tejanos tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 03:54 PM~5370509
> *i'll ask some Tejanos tonight.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 03:23 PM~5370316
> *zar the dude said he can come up with 14k in a day.  are u on or off duty...
> *


no homie money is clean not no drug money :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasking_@May 4 2006, 04:01 PM~5370546
> *no homie  money is clean not no drug money :angry:
> *


show me how to get 14k in one day without it being drug money. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasking_@May 4 2006, 04:01 PM~5370546
> *no homie  money is clean not no drug money :angry:
> *


show me how to get 14k in one day without it being drug money. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 4 2006, 05:27 PM~5370654
> *show me how to get 14k in one day without it being drug money. :biggrin:
> *


from the bank?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 04:29 PM~5370660
> *from the bank?
> *


HAHAHAHA


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 03:23 PM~5370316
> *zar the dude said he can come up with 14k in a day.  are u on or off duty...
> *


PINCHE NARCO :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2006, 04:29 PM~5370660
> *from the bank?
> *


IM DOWN IF YOUR DOWN.WHOS DRIVING THE GETAWAY CAR.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2006, 11:44 PM~5283816
> *krazytoys, slim
> 
> http://www.thetrailerman.net/
> ...


Thanks for the info ,I bought the trailer ,it was a good deal 18ft. it was $1400 out the door ,with a spare tire ,brakes on the trailer and ramps ,plus two new yellow 2 inch tie down straps.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 4 2006, 03:14 PM~5369830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 4 2006, 05:57 PM~5370843
> *PINCHE NARCO :0
> *


UR THE ONE WHO ALWAYS CALLS ME WITH INFORMATION!!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 4 2006, 04:27 PM~5370658
> *show me how to get 14k in one day without it being drug money. :biggrin:
> *


[FONT=Arial]easy all i got to do is go to oklahoma for the rest


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 4 2006, 05:38 PM~5371127
> *UR THE ONE WHO ALWAYS CALLS ME WITH INFORMATION!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasking_@May 4 2006, 05:41 PM~5371157
> *[FONT=Arial]easy all i got to do is go to oklahoma for the rest
> *


ILL GO WITH YOU SO I CAN GET 14K. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone that is going Dallas, ya'll down for the tripclub on Sat?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2006, 04:53 PM~5371247
> *Anyone that is going Dallas, ya'll down for the tripclub on Sat?
> *


what u know bout harry hines blvd???...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2006, 05:53 PM~5371247
> *Anyone that is going Dallas, ya'll down for the tripclub on Sat?
> *


u already know


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2006, 06:53 PM~5371247
> *Anyone that is going Dallas, ya'll down for the tripclub on Sat?
> *


TAKE PICS


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 4 2006, 05:56 PM~5371268
> *what u know bout harry hines blvd???...
> *


I'm gonna be at Pandora's. :biggrin:


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 4 2006, 05:47 PM~5371192
> *ILL GO WITH YOU SO I CAN GET 14K. :biggrin:
> *


nah its not like that i got business over there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 4 2006, 03:57 PM~5370843
> *PINCHE NARCO :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

so are you going to sell it or not because if you do i'll pick it up this weekend


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP SIC 832


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 4 2006, 07:18 PM~5371921
> *SUP SIC 832
> *


lol.. wrong code nugga.. wut it dew


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasking_@May 4 2006, 07:00 PM~5371803
> *so are you going to sell it or not because if you do i'll pick it up this weekend
> *


with 16 posts i dont think youre serious however u come to my house with 24k cash money u can have my car.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hmm


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 08:19 PM~5371934
> *with 16 posts i dont think youre serious however u come to my house with 24k cash money u can have my car.
> *


would you like me to gift wrap the money for you or just take it in hand :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hand purse, ziplock bag, envelope fat womans bra it dont matter.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fat womens bra... ewww yuck..... i heard zar like em big tho
:barf:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 09:26 PM~5371993
> *fat womens bra... ewww yuck..... i heard zar like em big tho
> :barf:
> *


U JUST SICK


----------



## texasking (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 08:24 PM~5371986
> *hand purse, ziplock bag, envelope fat womans bra it dont matter.
> *


wait til saturday and i will set a date and place where i can pick it up and dont worry i'll try not to forget to bring the money :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 4 2006, 07:32 PM~5372029
> *U JUST SICK
> *


yea.. i know....i have that affect on making people sic


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 08:20 PM~5371946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There might be a big pitcher of kool aid it for you if you keep up the good work. 
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said kool-aid... is it green.. lol...naw buti bout sum 2 inch tape.. cost 4 bucks with my dad shop hook up...and as for fine line tape.. il let u know when i need more


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2006, 08:19 PM~5371935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD GUERRO :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: ill see ya 2 morrow


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2006, 07:26 PM~5371426
> *I'm gonna be at Pandora's.  :biggrin:
> *


Your ass is gonna fall asleep by 3am like last time..... I didnt get out to the car till 5am and you were sleeping like a baby in the back seat!!! LoL!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BRIAN CHANGE IN PLANS ON THE CADDY NEED SUM PARTS CALL ME


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Friday


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 11:47 PM~5373040
> *Your ass is gonna fall asleep by 3am like last time..... I didnt get out to the car till 5am and you were sleeping like a baby in the back seat!!! LoL!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 07:17 AM~5374004
> *Friday
> *



yep yep yep...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2006, 10:47 PM~5373040
> *Your ass is gonna fall asleep by 3am like last time..... I didnt get out to the car till 5am and you were sleeping like a baby in the back seat!!! LoL!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 05:17 AM~5374004
> *Friday
> *


with whole weekend off. thats rare for me :uh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 08:05 AM~5374159
> *with whole weekend off. thats rare for me  :uh:
> *


Vas a Dallas? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 06:11 AM~5374175
> *Vas a Dallas?  :biggrin:
> *


can you translate


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

screw dallas, im gonna stay here, wash the 68.. make some drunken booty calls.. and watch news to see how many evacs get killed this weekend. all i can do, when im broke.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

YOUR GONNA BE LIKE....A A A A A A A A A WHAT ARE YOU DOING? A A A A A A A WHAT ARE YOUR CHI CHI'S DOING?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2006, 05:53 PM~5371247
> *Anyone that is going Dallas, ya'll down for the tripclub on Sat?
> *


I AM!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 5 2006, 08:47 AM~5374316
> *YOUR GONNA BE LIKE....A A A A A A A A A WHAT ARE YOU DOING? A A A A A A A WHAT ARE YOUR CHI CHI'S DOING?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG, YOU HAVEN'T SEEN LATIN KING'S OF COMEDY?????????????? IT HILARIOUS AS HELL!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

HOLA!


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

HOLA!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hi


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

YA'LL LIKE MY PICTURE OF MY HOOCHIE?


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

QUICK QUESTION, HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU GOTTA POT BEFORE YOU GET OFF TOPIC?


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 09:07 AM~5374401
> *QUICK QUESTION, HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU GOTTA POT BEFORE YOU GET OFF TOPIC?
> *


theres an off topic???!!!

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 07:07 AM~5374401
> *QUICK QUESTION, HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU GOTTA POT BEFORE YOU GET OFF TOPIC?
> *


1892 times!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2006, 09:13 AM~5374437
> *1892 times!
> *



:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its boring at my job, thinkin of going home early lunch and coming back in 68. is it suppose to rain?


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

t-storms


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind



> *It is possible that more severe weather could come our way as conditions are ripe for thunderstorms and hail by this afternoon and into Saturday. An approaching cool front will trigger showers that could become very active. The front will be reluctant to move out, so that means more showers into the night and Saturday as well.
> 
> Doug Brown
> 
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2006, 07:15 AM~5374447
> *its boring at my job, thinkin of going home early lunch and coming back in 68.    is it suppose to rain?
> *


sup big pimp,pm a trigga


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Dj Alien & Dj Latin will be spinning some tunes


also a guest performance by : Tha Fucking Transmissions


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 09:34 AM~5374519
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who's cooking?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

The Firme Cooking Team


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

dAMN YOUR MAKIN ME HUNGRY!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 09:34 AM~5374519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 08:07 AM~5374401
> *QUICK QUESTION, HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU GOTTA POT BEFORE YOU GET OFF TOPIC?
> *


??? :dunno:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

sERIOUSLY, NO JOKE, i'M HUNGRY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 09:03 AM~5374650
> *sERIOUSLY, NO JOKE, i'M HUNGRY
> *


me too....my bowl of cereal just aint cutting it. We having lunch at Berryhill for 5 de Mayo. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 09:07 AM~5374401
> *QUICK QUESTION, HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU GOTTA POT BEFORE YOU GET OFF TOPIC?
> *


Say no to drugs.


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

I WANT SAUSAGE! I KNOW THEY GOT SOME HERE... I JUST DON'T KNOW WHERE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 10:09 AM~5374687
> *I WANT SAUSAGE! I KNOW THEY GOT SOME HERE... I JUST DON'T KNOW WHERE
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 09:09 AM~5374687
> *I WANT SAUSAGE! I KNOW THEY GOT SOME HERE... I JUST DON'T KNOW WHERE
> *


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 10:12 AM~5374707
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 10:12 AM~5374707
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Time for an IP CHECK


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 10:13 AM~5374713
> *Time for an IP CHECK
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 10:13 AM~5374716
> *FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 10:13 AM~5374713
> *Time for an IP CHECK
> *


Shit, looks like we need a few up in this topic ... :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 10:14 AM~5374725
> *Shit, looks like we need a few up in this topic ... :scrutinize:
> *


send me a pm on who. lol!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 10:15 AM~5374731
> *send me a pm on who.  lol!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 09:15 AM~5374731
> *send me a pm on who.  lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 5 2006, 10:16 AM~5374739
> *:uh:
> *


que onda frito? pasadena homies??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 09:17 AM~5374746
> *que onda frito?  pasadena homies??
> *


i need an ip check :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 5 2006, 10:18 AM~5374756
> *i need an ip check :biggrin:
> *


on who?


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 09:19 AM~5374760
> *on who?
> *


never mind i found him myself............now to bury the snitch :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 10:15 AM~5374731
> *send me a pm on who.  lol!
> *


email sent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 10:23 AM~5374789
> *email sent
> *


DAMN, THAT'S HALF LAYITLOW


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 10:23 AM~5374789
> *email sent
> *



http://www.dnsstuff.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www14.brinkster.com/gnivri/diablo.html 

NICE TAT OF A DEVIL, LOOKS LIKE ONE I WAS GOING TO GET PAINTED ON MY CAR


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 09:30 AM~5374808
> *http://www14.brinkster.com/gnivri/diablo.html
> 
> NICE TAT OF A DEVIL, LOOKS LIKE ONE I WAS GOING TO GET PAINTED ON MY CAR
> *


i like it :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 5 2006, 10:35 AM~5374847
> *i like it  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

IP check results in yet?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2006, 02:50 PM~5370062
> *didnt mean for my feet.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 5 2006, 10:38 AM~5374864
> *IP check results in yet?
> *


Nah, i got to take a crap... brb....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 4 2006, 03:14 PM~5370250
> *well I am off to see my sister and her new baby girl born yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


ah congrats! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 09:09 AM~5374685
> *Say no to drugs.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 09:13 AM~5374716
> *FELIZ CINCO DE MAYO
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ahhh yeah.. its cinco de mayo. think i'll celebrate by going to taqueria for lunch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2006, 10:46 AM~5374926
> *ahhh yeah.. its cinco de mayo.  think i'll celebrate by going to taqueria for lunch.
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 10:25 AM~5374799
> *DAMN, THAT'S HALF LAYITLOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no its not cabron! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 10:48 AM~5374938
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I love that little negrito! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 11:03 AM~5375035
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I love that little negrito!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 5 2006, 11:11 AM~5375072
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, back from el alteno drive thru. kind of made me wonder something..... how come wetbrawds never look all good, like in novelas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or that chic elena from raza tv, that does the landmark chevy commercials. i'll be watchin just to see her get in/out of the trucks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2006, 11:56 AM~5375313
> *ok, back from el alteno drive thru.  kind of made me wonder something.....  how come wetbrawds never look all good, like in novelas?
> *



:ugh:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 09:13 AM~5374713
> *Time for an IP CHECK
> *


WHO ON ME? YOU KNOW YOU LOVE ME, I'M THE LOVE OF YOUR LIFE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:08 PM~5375376
> *WHO ON ME? YOU KNOW YOU LOVE ME, I'M THE LOVE OF YOUR LIFE
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE....LOL

UNION C.C. TOO AND FIRMELOWS!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 11:11 AM~5375390
> *YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE....LOL
> 
> UNION C.C. TOO AND FIRMELOWS!
> *


wtf?


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:11 PM~5375390
> *YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE....LOL
> 
> UNION C.C. TOO AND FIRMELOWS!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:11 PM~5375390
> *YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE....LOL
> 
> UNION C.C. TOO AND FIRMELOWS!
> *


nah, union is from plano, tx


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 11:12 AM~5375393
> *wtf?
> *


LMAO! J/K


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 12:13 PM~5375405
> *nah, union is from plano, tx
> *



straight up!!


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 5 2006, 12:14 PM~5375408
> *straight up!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 11:14 AM~5375407
> *LMAO! J/K
> *


who r u?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 12:14 PM~5375411
> *who r u?
> *


mi chiquita :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

LOL.....SHHHHHHHH....LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 11:15 AM~5375416
> *mi chiquita  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


rofllllll i bet its latin pretending to be the manaquin fron conrad' shop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:15 PM~5375419
> *LOL.....SHHHHHHHH....LOL
> *


heeeyyyooooo....heeeyyyoooo.... daylight comes and This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.

This personal message has not been sent

:uh:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 11:16 AM~5375424
> *rofllllll i bet its latin pretending to be the manaquin fron conrad' shop
> *


LMAO!!!! THAT WOULD BE FUNNY..BUT NO....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:16 PM~5375427
> *LMAO!!!! THAT WOULD BE FUNNY..BUT NO....
> *


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 12:17 PM~5375429
> *
> *


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 11:16 AM~5375425
> *heeeyyyooooo....heeeyyyoooo....  daylight comes and This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.
> 
> This personal message has not been sent
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:17 PM~5375434
> *
> *


your pm box if full :uh:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 11:17 AM~5375438
> *your pm box if full  :uh:
> *


WOW THAT WAS FAST...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 10:03 AM~5375035
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I love that little negrito!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 11:08 AM~5375376
> *WHO ON ME? YOU KNOW YOU LOVE ME, I'M THE LOVE OF YOUR LIFE
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 11:16 AM~5375424
> *rofllllll i bet its latin pretending to be the manaquin fron conrad' shop
> *


 :burn: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 5 2006, 11:21 AM~5375455
> *:0
> *


IF YOU WANT I'LL BE THE LOVE OF YOUR LIFE TOO! LOL J/K


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 11:15 AM~5375419
> *LOL.....SHHHHHHHH....LOL
> *


lol i know who u are lol....if any one wants to know just pm a brutha


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 12:26 PM~5375481
> *lol i know who u are lol....if any one wants to know just pm a brutha
> *



:0


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2006, 11:26 AM~5375481
> *lol i know who u are lol....if any one wants to know just pm a brutha
> *


LATIN???


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

WTF?


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 5 2006, 11:31 AM~5375505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  WHERE'D YOU FIND THAT?


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:31 PM~5375511
> * WHERE'D YOU FIND THAT?
> *


yahoo


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 12:13 PM~5375405
> *nah, union is from plano, tx
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:25 PM~5375474
> *IF YOU WANT I'LL BE THE LOVE OF YOUR LIFE TOO! LOL J/K
> *


:ugh:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 12:32 PM~5375517
> *
> *



:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 11:29 AM~5375495
> *LATIN???
> *


sic713


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 11:33 AM~5375525
> *:ugh:
> *


i CAN BE YOURS TOO....LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:34 PM~5375534
> *i CAN BE YOURS TOO....LOL
> *


NO THANKS SWEETIE ... I'M STRICTLY DICKLY :thumbsup:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

UHHHHHHH....NOPE... NOT SIC


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 12:34 PM~5375537
> *NO THANKS SWEETIE ... I'M STRICTLY DICKLY :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 11:34 AM~5375537
> *NO THANKS SWEETIE ... I'M STRICTLY DICKLY :thumbsup:
> *


LOL! YOUR CRAZY! I LIKE THAT THOUGH....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 12:29 PM~5375495
> *LATIN???
> *


nope, i keep my word. he played you. lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 11:25 AM~5375474
> *IF YOU WANT I'LL BE THE LOVE OF YOUR LIFE TOO! LOL J/K
> *


 :nono: thanks but no thanks.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C.+May 5 2006, 12:35 PM~5375545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Sooo... nothing is going on today? daaamn..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

attn riders. the national board of lowriders will be having an information session this weekend. all those clueless as to what a lowrider is or looks like are encouraged to attend to help make houston a better place to lowride.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 01:47 PM~5375884
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: 


uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

now accepting online applications for the NBL, national board of lowriders. pm me for details.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 01:51 PM~5375904
> *now accepting online applications for the NBL, national board of lowriders. pm me for details.
> *



PM sent


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 01:35 PM~5375824
> *attn riders. the national board of lowriders will be having an information session this weekend. all  those clueless as to what a lowrider is or looks like are encouraged to attend to help make houston a better place to lowride.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

y'all are getting off-topic... this should bring you back...


Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 5 2006, 02:13 PM~5376007
> *y'all are getting off-topic... this should bring you back...
> Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


that's all part of the NBL movement


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 02:22 PM~5376049
> *that's all part of the NBL movement
> *


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@May 5 2006, 12:32 PM~5376087
> *
> *


thats cool.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2006, 02:33 PM~5376099
> *thats cool.
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

zoot zoot..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 12:35 PM~5375824
> *attn riders. the national board of lowriders will be having an information session this weekend. all  those clueless as to what a lowrider is or looks like are encouraged to attend to help make houston a better place to lowride.
> *


The S.R.A. supports you in all that you are trying to do  




Founder and President of SRA (Solo Riders of America)

TexasGold


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 5 2006, 03:04 PM~5376237
> *The S.R.A.  supports you in all that you are trying to do
> Founder and President of SRA (Solo Riders of America)
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2006, 01:12 PM~5376280
> *
> *


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Big ups to the SRA, UCLA, NAACP, QBC, SNJ, 713, BBB, ESPN, NBL, NBA, HLC, WNBA, NHL, and of course ASPCA.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

YAY YAY ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 5 2006, 01:18 PM~5376309
> *Big ups to the SRA, UCLA, NAACP, QBC, SNJ, 713, BBB, ESPN, NBL, NBA, HLC, WNBA, NHL, and of course ASPCA.
> *


what about FBI , CIA and ATF.. guess we get no respect from "da man"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2006, 02:26 PM~5376343
> *what about FBI , CIA and ATF.. guess we get no respect from "da man"
> 
> 
> ...



Pfffttt.. :nono: 

dont include dem people...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2006, 09:15 AM~5374731
> *send me a pm on who.  lol!
> *


what about that one I had asked you about!??1 :uh:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

TODAY MY EYESHADOW IS RED WHITE AND GREEN!!!! LOL!!! i KNOW A LITTLE OFF TOPIC BUT YEAH! aNYONE GOING TO D-TOWN? WHOSE LEAVING TONIGHT?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 5 2006, 03:11 PM~5376593
> *TODAY MY EYESHADOW IS RED WHITE AND GREEN!!!! LOL!!! i KNOW A LITTLE OFF TOPIC BUT YEAH! aNYONE GOING TO D-TOWN? WHOSE LEAVING TONIGHT?
> *


we are


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 5 2006, 03:33 PM~5376391
> *Pfffttt..  :nono:
> 
> dont include dem people...
> *


You forgot FNU!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BRIAN ON BEHALF OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS I WOULD LIKE TO OFFER YOU A CHAIR POSITION WITH OUR ORGANIZATION. DUTIES WILL INCLUDE WASHING CARS, PROVIDING REFRESHMENTS FOR THE OTHER CHAIRMAN AND SECURITY AT PARKING (YOU CAN USE THE CONES FROM WORK)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 04:26 PM~5376664
> *BRIAN ON BEHALF OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS I WOULD LIKE TO OFFER YOU A CHAIR POSITION WITH OUR ORGANIZATION. DUTIES WILL INCLUDE WASHING CARS, PROVIDING REFRESHMENTS FOR THE OTHER CHAIRMAN AND SECURITY AT PARKING (YOU CAN USE THE CONES FROM WORK)
> *


Nice!! Went can I start?? I'll be sure to wash your 64 right up with one of my nice HOT MOPS... Tar at no extra charge :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2006, 03:46 PM~5376812
> *Nice!! Went can I start?? I'll be sure to wash your 64 right up with one of my nice HOT MOPS... Tar at no extra charge :cheesy:
> *


black on black :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 5 2006, 04:49 PM~5376827
> *black on black :cheesy:
> *


my hot mop paint job would be a step up from that macco crap he has now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2006, 02:51 PM~5376837
> *my hot mop paint job would be a step up from that macco crap he has now
> *


its ok there little buddy, only one more year and your car will be considered a classic, almost there hang in there


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 04:58 PM~5376878
> *its ok there little buddy, only one more year and your car will be considered a classic, almost there hang in there
> *


  Less that 300 made..... What..... :0


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok i still dont know what is going on toinght... i know there is some free stuff happenin..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i know theres a fight going on tomorrow.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 5 2006, 05:13 PM~5376954
> *Ok i still dont know what is going on toinght...  i know there is some free stuff happenin..
> *


I know Im about to pull the lac out cuz the sun is shinin!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2006, 03:11 PM~5376946
> * Less that 300 made..... What..... :0
> *


theres a reason only 300 were made. your car fell victim to the fwd caddy just like impalas that came straight from the horses mouth


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2006, 04:16 PM~5376968
> *I know Im about to pull the lac out cuz the sun is shinin!! :biggrin:
> *



see thats what i'm feelin.. i feel like going do something.. sun is shinin.. its cinco de mayo.. damn.. lows are CRYING be be let out this evening..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 5 2006, 04:14 PM~5376961
> *i know theres a fight going on tomorrow.
> *



who fightin?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 5 2006, 05:22 PM~5376999
> *who fightin?
> *


Liv4Lacs and lone star - I got my money on the Cadillac owner  :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2006, 04:51 PM~5376837
> *my hot mop paint job would be a step up from that macco crap he has now
> *


 pahahahahahaha! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 5 2006, 03:35 PM~5377067
> *Liv4Lacs and lone star - I got my money on the Cadillac owner   :thumbsup:
> *


you will lose brian knows i can mop the floor with his sorry ass


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

damm we are sure getting close to 2000


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WUT IT DEW FOLX


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

$500 come and get it....i need it gone from my garage. send PM

this is what it used to look like













looks the same without the wheels and hydraulic pumps













leather seats












chrome rear suspension













car runs, but needs tune up , its been sitting for a while



mural


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on behalf of the NBL i say thats a good deal


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2006, 05:21 PM~5377331
> *on behalf of the NBL i say thats a good deal
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

thats looking good


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: im ready 4 tomorrow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats lookin pretty nice so far where the rest of the pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

A COUPLE MORE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im gonna try something similiar with krylon and duct tape! 
uffin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 5 2006, 01:04 PM~5376237
> *The S.R.A.  supports you in all that you are trying to do
> Founder and President of SRA (Solo Riders of America)
> 
> ...



i want an app for the SRA & NBL


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Well lets see if Houston can help me out .I posted in wanted already but no one ever goes in there.I will buy a daily driver 1986 ford thunderbird.Let me know if you seen one or have one.Thanks

JUAN KT


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 6 2006, 12:20 AM~5378945
> *Well lets see if Houston can help me out .I posted in wanted already but no one ever goes in there.I will buy a daily driver 1986 ford thunderbird.Let me know if you seen one or have one.Thanks
> 
> JUAN KT
> *


YOU DRIVE AN ESCALADE, WHY U WANT A T BIRD. I CAN BUY YOU A T-BIRD AND TRADE IT TO YOU FOR THE ESCALADE, LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 5 2006, 10:28 PM~5378975
> *YOU DRIVE AN ESCALADE, WHY U WANT A T BIRD. I CAN BUY YOU A T-BIRD AND TRADE IT TO YOU FOR THE ESCALADE, LOL... :biggrin:
> *



Escalades waste too much ga$$$.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

NO,it is for someone I know.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2006, 10:36 PM~5379005
> *Escalades waste too much ga$$$.
> *


c'mon u A BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 5 2006, 10:37 PM~5379009
> *c'mon u  A BALLER :biggrin:
> *



Do not believe the rumors !!! I have never been a baller.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 5 2006, 10:37 PM~5379009
> *c'mon u  A BALLER :biggrin:
> *


 The rumors are not true.I have never been a baller.


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2006, 09:22 PM~5378324
> *im gonna try something similiar with krylon and duct tape!
> uffin:
> *


YOU TALKIN SHIT OR JUST TRYING TO BE FUNNY????????????????????


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@May 5 2006, 11:46 PM~5379052
> *:wave:
> *


AND WHO THE HELL YOU WAVIN AT? NAW JUST KIDDIN ,WHATS UP BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf ....


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2006, 09:20 PM~5378945
> *Well lets see if Houston can help me out .I posted in wanted already but no one ever goes in there.I will buy a daily driver 1986 ford thunderbird.Let me know if you seen one or have one.Thanks
> 
> JUAN KT
> *


there is a t-bird here in bryan tx 2500 i think is too much but u can probably talk the people down some?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Free Gato from another Member of Oldies (Oscar). Anyone wants it, pm me.










It's a Maine **** and indoor cat.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2006, 08:16 AM~5380269
> *Free Gato from another Member of Oldies (Oscar).  Anyone wants it, pm me.
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh oh... :0 :0 








:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 6 2006, 09:38 AM~5380469
> *:dunno:
> *


it's a gato and it's free. free pu$$y for the taking. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2006, 07:32 PM~5378120
> *A COUPLE MORE
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT GONNA BE 2 TONE. LOOKS PRETTY GOOD FOR A 1ST JOB.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2006, 07:24 PM~5377851
> *wow
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WANT TO PAINT MY CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 11:24 AM~5380717
> *IS THAT GONNA BE 2 TONE. LOOKS PRETTY GOOD FOR A 1ST JOB.
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody got a 350 tranny??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 6 2006, 12:20 PM~5381414
> *anybody got a 350 tranny??
> *


BASEBALL STATS FOOL., I GOT A 3 SPD TURBO NEVER SEEN IT RUN THOUGH.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 6 2006, 11:46 AM~5381261
> *
> *


AFTER SOME WETSANDING I THINK THAT PAINT JOB MIGHT HURT FEELINGS.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 02:41 PM~5381469
> *AFTER SOME WETSANDING I THINK THAT PAINT JOB MIGHT HURT FEELINGS.
> *



mamaselo?








:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 6 2006, 03:34 PM~5381615
> *mamaselo?
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 6 2006, 01:34 PM~5381615
> *mamaselo?
> :biggrin:
> *


THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS RECOGNIZES YOU INELIGIBLE FOR MEMBERSHIP RENEWAL.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 02:36 PM~5381623
> *THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS RECOGNIZES YOU INELIGIBLE FOR MEMBERSHIP RENEWAL.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 03:36 PM~5381623
> *THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS RECOGNIZES YOU INELIGIBLE FOR MEMBERSHIP RENEWAL.
> *



:uh: 



















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY DENA IS YOUR CAR GOING TO BE AT SAN ANTONIO, ILL EVEN MAKE A SIDE BET OF $500 THAT IT WONT.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 03:46 PM~5381657
> *HEY DENA IS YOUR CAR GOING TO BE AT SAN ANTONIO, ILL EVEN MAKE A SIDE BET OF $500 THAT IT WONT.
> *




:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

AND I HEARD THERE IS ANOTHER FULL SHOW FLEETWOOD WITH MULTI COLOR KANDY BUSTING OUT IN SA, FROM AUSTIN TX TOO. HOPE YOURE READY TO BACK UP ALL THAT NOISE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 6 2006, 03:46 PM~5381657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING WRONG WITH A little COMPETITION


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 6 2006, 01:58 PM~5381702
> *SHOULD HAVE JUST TAKEN THAT $500 TO THE CASINO - YOU MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE AT KEEPING IT THAT WAY ...
> NOTHING WRONG WITH A little COMPETITION
> *


I STOPPED GAMBLING.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 6 2006, 09:24 AM~5380717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:0 








:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what the haps on the cruising tonite


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 04:00 PM~5381710
> *I STOPPED GAMBLING.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 6 2006, 05:48 PM~5382194
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LOL CHILL OUT BLOOD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

progress....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yuck thats ugly


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 08:29 PM~5382443
> *yuck thats ugly
> *


  i know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 05:13 PM~5382245
> *what the haps on the cruising tonite
> *


fight is tonite.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 6 2006, 06:48 PM~5382194
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Those paint jobs Sic is doing are looking bad ass. Much props go to him and his raw talent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 06:13 PM~5382245
> *what the haps on the cruising tonite
> *



seems like we the only 2 people who wanna take out the lows and cruise..


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 6 2006, 07:14 PM~5382589
> *seems like we the only 2 people who wanna take out the lows and cruise..
> *


Make that 3........I took my little brothers to prom in the drop top.....representin' while others road in limos,hummers, even saw a horse & carriage...... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Shout out to Conrad & Low G who came through the station tonight.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i cant sleep....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2006, 03:04 AM~5384045
> *i cant sleep....
> *


thats what happens when you take those pills...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

good morning all :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 7 2006, 10:05 AM~5384612
> *good morning all :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning peeps...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 7 2006, 09:21 AM~5384657
> *morning peeps...
> *



GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ANY SELL OUTS GOIN TO THE PARK TODAY? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+May 7 2006, 02:07 AM~5384212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i doubt it.. lets go gas hopping again foo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2006, 02:21 PM~5385235
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you did the leaf n stipin? or the whole thing?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i did* everything*


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 7 2006, 11:50 AM~5385125
> *ANY SELL OUTS GOIN TO THE PARK TODAY? :dunno:
> *



I'm down... nothing else better to do


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what park


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2006, 01:48 PM~5385311
> *what park
> *



has the NBL approved the park yet?










:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 6 2006, 12:20 PM~5381414
> *anybody got a 350 tranny??
> *


anybody????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 7 2006, 11:52 AM~5385325
> *has the NBL approved the park yet?
> :biggrin:
> *


the NBL supports all events in houston. :biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2006, 02:08 PM~5385377
> *the NBL supports all events in houston.  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2006, 01:08 PM~5385377
> *the NBL supports all events in houston.  :biggrin:
> *


DOUBT THAT :uh:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 7 2006, 12:29 AM~5383713
> *Shout out to Conrad & Low G who came through the station tonight.....
> *


Que onda Short Dog, puro props for tha King of tha 1's and 2's, in Houstone...............it was good seeing you again carnal, cant wait tell our new album gets done, and Dose/Coolaid finish tha Chop n Screw version and you mix tha shit out of the O.G version.........H-town be on tha prowle 4 my Compalation CD's, Featuring: SPM, Low G, Chocstilli, Rasheed, Shadow, Grim, Filero, Big Los, Jes Latino, Juan Gotti, Kinto Sol, los Marijuanos, La Sinfonia, Mal Ablado, Mrs. Krazie, Don Abosivo, El Pecador, 2 High, Lil Uno, Lil Rob, Capone, Payaso, Frank V, Ice "Mickael/ Bash, El Chuco, and chingos de mas Rapperos Latinos....................."Tha Conquest of Stylization in Aztlan."


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 7 2006, 12:23 PM~5385446
> *DOUBT THAT :uh:
> *


why u say that big dog.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice day to wet sand a ride...... I mean cruise a ride :ugh:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2006, 01:58 PM~5385586
> *Nice day to wet sand a ride...... I mean cruise a ride :ugh:
> *


"CRUISE" IS A WORD THAT MANY SAY BUT NEVER DO :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

haha.. i should be clearing a ride today but i cant.. gotta dop it manana


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 7 2006, 03:31 PM~5385689
> *"CRUISE" IS A WORD THAT MANY SAY BUT NEVER DO :uh:
> *


Took my car out all day yesterday...... :cheesy: Now im changin her up a lil.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2006, 03:40 PM~5385717
> *Took my car out all day yesterday...... :cheesy:  Now im changin her up a lil.
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2006, 01:40 PM~5385717
> *Took my car out all day yesterday...... :cheesy:  Now im changin her up a lil.
> *



4 pumps?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 7 2006, 04:08 PM~5385824
> *4 pumps?
> *


3 lol!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2006, 02:12 PM~5385832
> *3 lol!!
> *


sure bud


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2006, 04:12 PM~5385832
> *3 lol!!
> *



cutting up that nice ride... :angry:


















:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 7 2006, 04:34 PM~5385909
> *cutting up that nice ride...  :angry:
> :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry but . . . . . . No! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2006, 04:46 PM~5385968
> *Sorry but . . . . . . No! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 7 2006, 03:34 PM~5385909
> *cutting up that nice ride...  :angry:
> :thumbsup:
> *


NO DROS. AND ABOUT MY LAST COMMENT IT WASN'T AIMED TOWARDS YOU AIGHT.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2006, 12:20 PM~5385232
> *wat pills... i didnt fo nuttin
> 
> i doubt it.. lets go gas hopping again foo
> *


HEY BITCH WHO PUT THE RAINBOW CAT STICKER ON MY BUMPER??? LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 7 2006, 04:56 PM~5386174
> *HEY BITCH WHO PUT THE RAINBOW CAT STICKER ON MY BUMPER??? LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmao......hey snatch that was miklo's bitch ass.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 7 2006, 04:56 PM~5386174
> *HEY BITCH WHO PUT THE RAINBOW CAT STICKER ON MY BUMPER??? LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 7 2006, 04:10 PM~5386238
> *lmao......hey snatch that was miklo's bitch ass.....
> *


lol.. fuckin milko...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

who is milko??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 7 2006, 05:54 PM~5386162
> *NO DROS. AND ABOUT MY LAST COMMENT IT WASN'T AIMED TOWARDS YOU AIGHT.
> *


Didnt think it was.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2006, 08:19 PM~5387175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car goes hard


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

What's up rug muncher.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 7 2006, 07:46 PM~5387295
> *this car goes hard
> *


its alright know what im sayin its alright :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I like the work done to that car...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bored.. where da hoes at


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

just got in from dallas will post pics soon


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

well its out there, but they are very car friendly and its free for all first come first serve on the parking...show up around 6 pm until you had your fill. had about 300 cars out there last sat night, alot of muscle cars and street rods and a hand full of lowriders....out on the north side on spring cypress between 249 and i45. anyone got any new spots for friday or sat nights???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

BY ANY CHANCE DOES ANYBODY HAVE A PIC OF MY CAPRICE WHEN I HAD THE 22'S ON IT?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 8 2006, 02:12 AM~5388942
> *BY ANY CHANCE DOES ANYBODY HAVE A PIC OF MY CAPRICE WHEN I HAD THE 22'S ON IT?
> *


now why would you want such horrible memories


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

where da pics at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 8 2006, 12:48 AM~5388907
> *well its out there, but they are very car friendly and its free for all first come first serve on the parking...show up around 6 pm until you had your fill.  had about 300 cars out there last sat night, alot of muscle cars and street rods and a hand full of lowriders....out on the north side on spring cypress between 249 and i45.  anyone got any new spots for friday or sat nights???
> *


damn thats far


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 6 2006, 04:00 PM~5381710
> *I STOPPED GAMBLING.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2006, 07:48 AM~5389244
> *damn thats far
> *



everything is far...



:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2006, 07:48 AM~5389244
> *damn thats far
> *


*You FAKE, CAKE.* :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 8 2006, 05:52 AM~5389255
> *everything is far...
> :biggrin:
> *


i drive up to that area everyday sometimes 2-3 times a day dont wanna do it on my day off :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 6 2006, 06:48 PM~5382194
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Sign language for Empire??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2006, 05:55 AM~5389260
> *Sign language for Empire??
> *


i didnt do shit.. i was paid to do it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2006, 08:09 AM~5389280
> *i didnt do shit.. i was paid to do it
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2006, 07:54 AM~5389259
> *i drive up to that area everyday sometimes 2-3 times a day dont wanna do it on my day off  :uh:
> *


just call me Ms. MoneyBags ... over 20 hours OT in 2 days :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2006, 08:37 AM~5389503
> *just call me Ms. MoneyBags ... over 20 hours OT in 2 days  :0
> *


well since you put it that way.......drinks are on you at SA :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 8 2006, 10:13 AM~5389629
> *well since you put it that way.......drinks are on you at SA :biggrin:
> *


actually, they're on Lone Star - since he's betting $500 that I won't show ... I'll have an extra $500 to spend - all on beer! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2006, 10:27 AM~5389671
> *actually, they're on Lone Star - since he's betting $500 that I won't show ... I'll have an extra $500 to spend - all on beer! :thumbsup:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2006, 09:27 AM~5389671
> *actually, they're on Lone Star - since he's betting $500 that I won't show ... I'll have an extra $500 to spend - all on beer! :thumbsup:
> *


actually the NBL will be launching a investigation on funding being used for gambling :scrutinize: 





































:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 8 2006, 11:09 AM~5389866
> *actually the NBL will be launching a investigation on funding being used for gambling :scrutinize:
> :cheesy:
> *




:around: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i know its far....but does anyone have anything better


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2006, 06:22 AM~5389299
> *:scrutinize:
> *


YEA IM LYING


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

DH WHERE ARE THE PICS AT?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, where the pics?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 8 2006, 12:06 PM~5390636
> *DH WHERE ARE THE PICS AT?
> *


 :dunno: 
I didnt get to go to Dallas....for VARIOUS reasons. I dont have the pics.


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

IM SAD NOW....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 8 2006, 01:29 PM~5390707
> *:dunno:
> I didnt get to go to Dallas....for VARIOUS reasons.  I dont have the pics.
> *


It's ok, just post some pics of the models that you have taken in the past :happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 8 2006, 12:31 PM~5390723
> * IM SAD NOW....
> *


its ok..dont be.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm bored..... where's that dude who sold me out at the show???? I waited and waited.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Almost done.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just a couple more pics.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

retard.. u post da same shit twice


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2006, 01:34 PM~5391039
> *retard.. u post da same shit twice
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 8 2006, 12:42 PM~5391082
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


post editor :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I had already edited it before you replied.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 8 2006, 12:59 PM~5391130
> *I had already edited it before you replied.
> *


ohhh.. so u think your cool now


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this is what we say whenever we left our hotel......









back stage pics of performers.....








Chamillionaire








Pimp C








LL Cool J








my papparatzi pick of Dem Franchise Boys


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2006, 10:37 AM~5389503
> *just call me Ms. MoneyBags ... over 20 hours OT in 2 days  :0
> *


damn :biggrin: baller


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 8 2006, 02:48 AM~5388907
> *well its out there, but they are very car friendly and its free for all first come first serve on the parking...show up around 6 pm until you had your fill.  had about 300 cars out there last sat night, alot of muscle cars and street rods and a hand full of lowriders....out on the north side on spring cypress between 249 and i45.  anyone got any new spots for friday or sat nights???
> *


Theres alot between 249 and 45. Where you talking about? That's our backyard.


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

on spring cypress at chapions forest drive...kroger parking lot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2006, 07:37 AM~5389503
> *just call me Ms. MoneyBags ... over 20 hours OT in 2 days  :0
> *


I DONE THAT IN 1 DAY BEFORE :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2006, 06:15 PM~5392411
> *I DONE THAT IN 1 DAY BEFORE  :uh:
> *


WANT A FKN COOKIE :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wut it be


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it is


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wut it was


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

what it dew h-town :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 8 2006, 08:18 PM~5393225
> *wut it do
> *


I need to take a dumpie doo :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2006, 09:49 PM~5394041
> *I need to take a dumpie doo :cheesy:
> *


YEAH YOU DO THAT :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2006, 08:49 PM~5394041
> *I need to take a dumpie doo :cheesy:
> *



me three :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 8 2006, 11:27 PM~5394192
> *YEAH YOU DO THAT :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2006, 08:49 PM~5394041
> *I need to take a dumpie doo :cheesy:
> *


kool... just reminded me to take one..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

So who will be showing in SanAntonio???


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*WHAT'S UP H-TOWN!!*


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Was up..............







Im HellA bored..................


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2006, 06:15 PM~5392411
> *I DONE THAT IN 1 DAY BEFORE  :uh:
> *


Me too, you were probably in elementary school at the time


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 06:20 AM~5395290
> *Me too, you were probably in elementary school at the time
> *


I did a 48 hour stint one time.....well except for the hour I took to go home, shower, chew some coffee grinds and go back to work. This was back when EPA set deadlines for all these petroleum companies regarding the USTs and they needed these complicated ass reports out.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 07:45 AM~5395350
> *:biggrin: whats up
> *


el chile :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2006, 11:13 PM~5394676
> *So who will be showing in SanAntonio???
> *


meeeeeeeee! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2006, 07:05 AM~5395389
> *meeeeeeeee! :biggrin:
> *


not the chocolate bunny i hope!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i need to decide if im going to go check out SA show, or stay home and use $ to get rims/tires for 68. hmmmm


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 8 2006, 03:16 PM~5391627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell funded this sign>>>Damn hataz


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2006, 07:12 AM~5395403
> *i need to decide if im going to go check out SA show, or stay home and use $ to get rims/tires for 68.  hmmmm
> *


get the wheels, i seen it rollin in magnolia the other day, looks hella clean


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

I'm gonna try to go to San Antonio..... if i don't gotta work....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 9 2006, 08:33 AM~5395465
> *I'm gonna try to go to San Antonio..... if i don't gotta work....
> *


ok


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

Latin, my love, are you going?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 9 2006, 08:35 AM~5395474
> *Latin, my love, are you going?
> *


Nope, got backlogged on the dj'ing. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 06:06 AM~5395391
> *not the chocolate bunny i hope!!
> *


naw hes dead


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 07:50 AM~5395361
> *el chile  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: tragas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

....and now a message from our sponsor.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2006, 08:41 AM~5395485
> *naw hes dead
> *


should have fed it carrots.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 08:42 AM~5395491
> *should have fed it carrots.
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 9 2006, 08:41 AM~5395486
> *:uh: tragas
> *


 :uh: soplas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 05:20 AM~5395290
> *Me too, you were probably in elementary school at the time
> *


probably, since u can have kids my age


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2006, 06:32 AM~5395462
> *get the wheels, i seen it rollin in magnolia the other day, looks hella clean
> *


yeah, i probably will get the wheels.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 9 2006, 07:45 AM~5395496
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


That is one of the grossest smileys on LiL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2006, 08:46 AM~5395499
> *probably, since u can have kids my age
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2006, 08:46 AM~5395499
> *probably, since u can have kids my age
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 9 2006, 08:35 AM~5395474
> *Latin, my love, are you going?
> *


 :0 hijo su puta madre my love lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 9 2006, 08:47 AM~5395507
> *:0 hijo su puta madre my love lmfao :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't get jealous loco. you still got your ruca around. lol


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 08:46 AM~5395498
> *:uh:  soplas
> *


pero las nalgas de tu vieja


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2006, 11:13 PM~5394676
> *So who will be showing in SanAntonio???
> *


im going sent off pre reg overnight yesterday. hope you got your 5 bills dena. cuz i got mine. ill even throw in another 200 if you drive it and not trailer.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 08:48 AM~5395511
> *don't get jealous loco.  you still got your ruca around.  lol
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 9 2006, 08:48 AM~5395512
> *pero las nalgas de tu vieja
> *


YOU CHEATING ON ME SHORTSTUFF!!! :angry:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GoodtimersVieja_@May 9 2006, 08:49 AM~5395517
> *YOU CHEATING ON ME SHORTSTUFF!!!  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2006, 07:41 AM~5395485
> *naw hes dead
> *


dead like makaveli?


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 9 2006, 08:50 AM~5395518
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'M GOING TO TAKE YOUR NEW HOUSE AWAY AND YOUR MUSTACHIO IS NOT LONG ENOUGH!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 07:42 AM~5395491
> *should have fed it carrots.
> *


nombre that bunny ate sausage


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 08:53 AM~5395525
> *nombre that bunny ate my sausage
> *


:barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 08:53 AM~5395525
> *nombre that bunny ate sausage
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## SaNdRabAbiEe (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 07:48 AM~5395511
> *don't get jealous loco.  you still got your ruca around.  lol
> *


is that right gabby your fucken flirting with these fucken sucias watch asshole im going to front your ass off :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SaNdRabAbiEe_@May 9 2006, 08:54 AM~5395529
> *is that right gabby your fucken flirting with these fucken sucias watch asshole im going to front your ass off :angry:
> *


oh gawd LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

this is reminscent of the off-topic zone ahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GoodtimersVieja_@May 9 2006, 07:52 AM~5395522
> *I'M GOING TO TAKE YOUR NEW HOUSE AWAY AND YOUR MUSTACHIO IS NOT LONG ENOUGH!!
> *


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SaNdRabAbiEe_@May 9 2006, 08:54 AM~5395529
> *is that right gabby your fucken flirting with these fucken sucias watch asshole im going to front your ass off :angry:
> *


SLUUUUUUUUUUTTTTT..*cough* *cough*..TTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 08:56 AM~5395536
> *this is reminscent of the off-topic zone ahahahah  :biggrin:
> *




oh no....
















:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hey, what ever happen with dallas pics?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2006, 07:59 AM~5395550
> *hey, what ever happen with dallas pics?
> *



I got some :biggrin: but not really of the cars. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dallas pics 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=250028


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:cheesy: WERE THA SHOW PICS NEED MORE OF THA LADYS :biggrin:


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 09:01 AM~5395556
> *:cheesy: WERE THA SHOW PICS NEED MORE OF THA LADYS  :biggrin:
> *


<--- :wave:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh yeah hex, I got all those too! i think Provok, only put that one on LiL on purpose! Damn him! cuz there were suprisingly hotter ones


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GoodtimersVieja_@May 9 2006, 07:01 AM~5395559
> *<---  :wave:
> *


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

You can post those up if you want, I would but i'm at school...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 08:03 AM~5395569
> *You can post those up if you want, I would but i'm at school...
> *


that will have to wait til i get home....for now I just have them as wallpapers on my phone :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 08:06 AM~5395575
> *that will have to wait til i get home....for now I just have them as wallpapers on my phone  :biggrin:
> *


Nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

What's lebanese actions? What does it mean to engage in lebanese actions? What is it when the chick might be a dude?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 08:08 AM~5395581
> *Nice!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah you cant imagine!! :biggrin: A great way to "personalize" my phone.


----------



## SaNdRabAbiEe (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 07:55 AM~5395531
> *oh gawd LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


your fucken pathetic acting like you dont remember the nights we spooned together STOP BEING AN IDIOT GABBY tell these fucken hookers to stay off my gabby wabby


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 08:09 AM~5395585
> *What's lebanese actions? What does it mean to engage in lebanese actions? What is it when the chick might be a dude?
> *


Lesbian or Lebanese?! Did the lesbionic actions take place in Lebanon?!? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SaNdRabAbiEe_@May 9 2006, 09:09 AM~5395587
> *your fucken pathetic acting like you dont remember the nights we spooned together STOP BEING AN IDIOT GABBY tell these fucken hookers to stay off my gabby wabby
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SaNdRabAbiEe (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GoodtimersVieja_@May 9 2006, 08:01 AM~5395559
> *<---  :wave:
> *


 :uh: half man


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SaNdRabAbiEe_@May 9 2006, 08:09 AM~5395587
> *your fucken pathetic acting like you dont remember the nights we spooned together STOP BEING AN IDIOT GABBY tell these fucken hookers to stay off my gabby wabby *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SaNdRabAbiEe_@May 9 2006, 09:09 AM~5395587
> *your fucken pathetic acting like you dont remember the nights we spooned together STOP BEING AN IDIOT GABBY tell these fucken hookers to stay off my gabby wabby
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@May 9 2006, 09:11 AM~5395597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ya pelo pepinos este buey :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 06:55 AM~5395531
> *oh gawd LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 08:10 AM~5395591
> *Lesbian or Lebanese?!  Did the lesbionic actions take place in Lebanon?!? :0
> *


nope, on LiL.... I thinkk i got Lebanized


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 09:14 AM~5395608
> *nope, on LiL.... I thinkk i got Lebanized
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 08:13 AM~5395604
> *ya pelo pepinos este buey  :twak:
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 09:14 AM~5395608
> *nope, on LiL.... I thinkk i got Lesbanized
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 07:56 AM~5395536
> *this is reminscent of the off-topic zone ahahahah  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 09:14 AM~5395608
> *nope, on LiL.... I thinkk i got Lebanized
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@May 9 2006, 09:17 AM~5395616
> *AYE CHISME!!!!
> *


no seas chismosa cabrona :angry:


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 9 2006, 09:19 AM~5395626
> *no seas chismosa cabrona :angry:
> *


SO NOW YOU GOING FOR GUYS! I SEE NOW WHY YOUR FARTS DON'T MAKE NO FEEDBACK SOUND!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GoodtimersVieja_@May 9 2006, 09:20 AM~5395631
> *SO NOW YOU GOING FOR GUYS!  I SEE NOW WHY YOUR FARTS DON'T MAKE NO FEEDBACK SOUND!!!!!!!!!  :twak:
> *


mira pinche squinkla metete el dedo por el culias :angry:


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 9 2006, 09:22 AM~5395634
> *mira pinche squinkla metete el dedo por el culias :angry:
> *


DON'T BE A CULOTAY!


----------



## SaNdRabAbiEe (Jun 9, 2005)

dedication to dj gabby wabby:
best freind from 50 centavos :tears:


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SaNdRabAbiEe_@May 9 2006, 09:24 AM~5395650
> *dedication to dj gabby wabby:
> best freind from 50 centavos :tears:
> *


I WICH GOODTIMER WOUL DEDICATE A ROLITA TO ME. :tears:


----------



## SaNdRabAbiEe (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GoodtimersVieja_@May 9 2006, 08:25 AM~5395656
> *I WICH GOODTIMER WOUL DEDICATE A ROLITA TO ME.  :tears:
> *


oh si una rolita para que te la pases por el culo sucia :angry:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SaNdRabAbiEe_@May 9 2006, 09:27 AM~5395661
> *oh si una rolita para que te la pases por el culo sucia :angry:
> *


AYYY BRAVA QUE ERES CPIXEL SLUUUUT!


----------



## SaNdRabAbiEe (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@May 9 2006, 08:28 AM~5395666
> *:0
> *


long time no talk  you should dump jose oops i meant josie :cheesy:


----------



## SaNdRabAbiEe (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GoodtimersVieja_@May 9 2006, 08:28 AM~5395667
> *AYYY BRAVA QUE ERES CPIXEL SLUUUUT!
> *


not no more pelona me espacio :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 08:14 AM~5395608
> *nope, on LiL.... I thinkk i got Lebanized
> *


u know u likededed it.....miss bicurious


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 09:31 AM~5395682
> *u know u likededed it.....miss bicurious
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 09:31 AM~5395682
> *u know u likededed it.....miss bicurious
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 08:31 AM~5395682
> *u know u likededed it.....miss bicurious
> *


I told you????


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

WHENS THA NEXT SHOW SO ICAN HAVE THA HOLE FLEET READY :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 08:36 AM~5395703
> *WHENS THA NEXT SHOW SO ICAN HAVE THA HOLE FLEET READY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 9 2006, 09:36 AM~5395703
> *WHENS THA NEXT SHOW SO ICAN HAVE THA HOLE FLEET READY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: MsLowriderchick, Dualhex02, Emperor Goofy, *mrouija* , sixty8imp, NoCaddyLikeMine


----------



## SaNdRabAbiEe (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 08:33 AM~5395689
> *I told you????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 08:33 AM~5395689
> *I told you????
> *


I been knowing!! U told me everytime you got curious and now......well now your curiosity has been satisfied. You'll be full blooded Lebanese in no time :0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 07:37 AM~5395706
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :uh:
> *


ALL CARS FR MAJESTICS NEXT SHOW WE ROLLIN IN DEEEEEEEEEEEEEPP :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 09:38 AM~5395715
> *I been knowing!!  U told me everytime you got curious and now......well now your curiosity has been satisfied.  You'll be full blooded Lebanese in no time  :0
> *


I'm a lebanese :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 08:39 AM~5395724
> *I'm a lebanese  :dunno:
> *


really?!? me too.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 08:38 AM~5395715
> *I been knowing!!  U told me everytime you got curious and now......well now your curiosity has been satisfied.  You'll be full blooded Lebanese in no time  :0
> *


It spreads that fast?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 08:40 AM~5395732
> *It spreads that fast?
> *


Yeah but I got an injection that will cure it for you....thats if you want to be cured :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: So everybody put ya hands in the air and wave em like ya just don't care and on the count of three if ya lebanese, then throw em up and say oh yeah!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So who is going to the Firme CC dance this Saturday?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 08:49 AM~5395773
> *So who is going to the Firme CC dance this Saturday?
> *



I may or may not...I am going to Fitzgerald's to see my homies in Eyeagainst perform. They go on early and then its off to Drinking Room. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 6 2006, 04:48 PM~5382194
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


real funny cracka jack........... :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 9 2006, 08:53 AM~5395803
> *real funny cracka jack........... :uh:
> *


dont try to play it off....we know you are pissed ahahah like at Roseland Park.

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 9 2006, 06:42 AM~5395491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. dat was all his fault


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning people.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 07:54 AM~5395815
> *dont try to play it off....we know you are pissed ahahah like at Roseland Park.
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: ..


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

If you want the pics from this weekend, tell me you e-mail and I'll forward them.... I'm not putting them on LiL.... I'm at school...


----------



## Cadillac305 (Feb 24, 2006)

u guys r lucky nothing like dat goes down here in miami


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 09:01 AM~5395842
> *If you want the pics from this weekend, tell me you e-mail and I'll forward them.... I'm not putting them on LiL.... I'm at school...
> *


I got about 8+8 if you got more than that than I will take some copies of them. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2006, 08:49 AM~5395513
> *im going sent off pre reg overnight yesterday. hope you got your 5 bills dena. cuz i got mine. ill even throw in another 200 if you drive it and not trailer.
> *


Called mine in yesterday... Fuck going to the post office! Takes too much of my time


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I sent e-mails to everyone who sent me there e-mail addy's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 10:10 AM~5395870
> *I sent e-mails to everyone who sent me there e-mail addy's
> *


 :angel:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MsLowriderchick, Nasty84, Liv4Lacs, KRAZYTOYZ, Emperor Goofy

My husband is in here.... :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 07:23 AM~5395926
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MsLowriderchick, Nasty84, Liv4Lacs, KRAZYTOYZ, Emperor Goofy
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that'd be me!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@May 9 2006, 09:30 AM~5395941
> *:biggrin:  that'd be me!
> *


Of course Mr. Bryant! Happy Birthday my love!

-Mrs. Bryant-


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 09:49 AM~5395773
> *So who is going to the Firme CC dance this Saturday?
> *


I HAVE TO WORK THAT NIGHT... :tears:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 9 2006, 08:53 AM~5395803
> *real funny cracka jack........... :uh:
> *


Are you talking to me?
If you are I don't know what your mad about they are just giving you a shout out. 
:scrutinize:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2006, 01:13 AM~5394676
> *So who will be showing in SanAntonio???
> *


I HAVE TO WORK THAT WEEKEND...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 9 2006, 09:34 AM~5395956
> *I HAVE TO WORK THAT NIGHT... :tears:
> *


Youll be there in spirit....maybe they can hire you to do security so you can be there but on the job simultaneously


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 07:34 AM~5395952
> *Of course Mr. Bryant! Happy Birthday my love!
> 
> -Mrs. Bryant-
> *


thanks sweetie 

muahz


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

What's up all !
I'm making a trip to Houston next month and if anyone is interested, I'm looking for 3 cars to pinstripe/leaf. I'm short on cash right now so I have to take a small deposit to book my flight and I'll give the credit when i do the work. (refundable with proper notice). $50 and I sign you up. 713ridaz hit me up last month so i have to give hime one spot. Let me know. Thanks!
Curly
562-208-8380 cell
Oh, i'm looking at June 14-18.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2006, 08:09 AM~5395863
> *Called mine in yesterday... Fuck going to the post office! Takes too much of my time
> *


take it easy there buddy....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 9 2006, 10:51 AM~5396037
> *What's up all !
> I'm making a trip to Houston next month and if anyone is interested, I'm looking for 3 cars to pinstripe/leaf. I'm short on cash right now so I have to take a small deposit to book my flight and I'll give the credit when i do the work. (refundable with proper notice). $50 and I sign you up. 713ridaz hit me up last month so i have to give hime one spot. Let me know. Thanks!
> Curly
> ...


ANY PICS OF YOUR WORK?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 9 2006, 10:05 AM~5396117
> *ANY PICS OF YOUR WORK?
> *


Curly did the candy leaf and pinstriping on Los' green Travieso 64!!!!


Talk to my brother Los....last i heard there was like 12 people who wanted some work done...dont know if they got the cash or the time though


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SaNdRabAbiEe_@May 9 2006, 08:38 AM~5395714
> *:wave:
> *


Lebanese????


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 9 2006, 08:05 AM~5396117
> *ANY PICS OF YOUR WORK?
> *


i posted some pics on page 31 of this topic,

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=114233&st=600

I have more pictures, but they are at home. I'll do my best to make it look good.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 10:27 AM~5396199
> *Lebanese????
> *


maybe more like transylvanian :0


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 08:09 AM~5396145
> *Curly did the candy leaf and pinstriping on Los' green Travieso 64!!!!
> Talk to my brother Los....last i heard there was like 12 people who wanted some work done...dont know if they got the cash or the time though
> *


I'll give him a call! I'll need his help for sure. Thanks!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 9 2006, 11:31 AM~5396226
> *i posted some pics on page 31 of this topic,
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=114233&st=600
> ...



work looks clean...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 9 2006, 10:34 AM~5395956
> *I HAVE TO WORK THAT NIGHT... :tears:
> *


Drop in and say you are security


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 9 2006, 08:37 AM~5395969
> *Are you talking to me?
> If you are I don't know what your mad about they are just giving you a shout out.
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: ....


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2006, 10:32 AM~5396237
> *maybe more like transylvanian  :0
> *


[email protected]!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 9 2006, 12:03 PM~5396366
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 12:42 PM~5396575
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...




thats messed up....








































:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 9 2006, 12:45 PM~5396599
> *thats messed up....
> :uh:
> *


The more space you put in your replies, the worse this topic becomes. Please don't waste space and conserve it.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

L.I.L.M.A.F.M. 



LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 12:56 PM~5396681
> *The more worthless junk you put in your replies, the worse this topic becomes.  Please don't post dancing gifs and conserve it.
> *


 :uh: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 9 2006, 12:57 PM~5396689
> *L.I.L.M.A.F.M.
> LOL
> *


Memorize it.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 12:58 PM~5396693
> *Memorize it.
> *


Why?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 9 2006, 01:00 PM~5396706
> *Why?
> *


It's the law. lol We don't need female mods. lol


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

2 new pix from Dallas on my myspace....go check them out...and if your nice...then comment...muahz!

Myspace.com/lowriderchick


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 9 2006, 12:47 PM~5397072
> *2 new pix from Dallas on my myspace....go check them out...and if your nice...then comment...muahz!
> 
> Myspace.com/lowriderchick
> *


would if i could...but i cant


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 10:27 PM~2879025
> *believe me he understands.......man all we are trying to do is keep this topic straight......we want to unite not fight i know that is not always possible.....but this topic is like a gathering place for h-town......so if you wanna call someone out take it to off-topic......once again all we ask is to keep this topic straigh u know
> *



:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 9 2006, 01:33 PM~5397312
> *:uh:
> *


why quote something from soooo long ago?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2005, 10:27 PM~2879025
> *.once again all we ask is to keep this topic straigh u know
> *



cause of this... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 9 2006, 01:54 PM~5397428
> *cause of this...  :biggrin:
> *


ahh i see...yeah it has ventured off the beaten path on more than one occasion.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 02:24 PM~5397609
> *:dunno:
> *


I also remember being shot at on richmond avenue in that Midnight blue typhoon Blazer. Back window got shot out....good thing my friend didnt stay in the truck like he had originally wanted. All cause some others fools I had nothing to do with ....well wrong place wrong time I guess. :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

i thought someone would have a spot by now...but its apparent to me that its easier to type and hype your shit up rather than turn the key and cruise...i know of two spots that are car friendly...one on the north side with 300 plus cars and on on sw side with about 15 cars...does anyone have anything else????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 03:03 PM~5397852
> *i thought someone would have a spot by now...but its apparent to me that its easier to type and hype your shit up rather than turn the key and cruise*


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 9 2006, 11:04 AM~5396103
> *take it easy there buddy....
> *


Lol!!!!! :biggrin: Dont get yur feelins hurt Mr.Postman


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 02:03 PM~5397852
> *i thought someone would have a spot by now...but its apparent to me that its easier to type and hype your shit up rather than turn the key and cruise...i know of two spots that are car friendly...one on the north side with 300 plus cars and on on sw side with about 15 cars...does anyone have anything else????
> *


your spot sounds like fun, but its far from me, atleast. i saw we all cruise down hiram clarke.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2006, 04:21 PM~5398103
> *your spot sounds like fun, but its far from me, atleast. i saw we all cruise down hiram clarke.
> *


sure  , maybe even get shot up once or twice.....that sounds like fun  :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 9 2006, 03:22 PM~5398107
> *sure  , maybe even get shot up once or twice.....that sounds like fun   :uh:
> *


shoot back


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2006, 05:21 PM~5398103
> *your spot sounds like fun, but its far from me, atleast. i saw we all cruise down hiram clarke.
> *


Lemmie bolt my swangas up for that! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2006, 03:23 PM~5398112
> *Lemmie bolt my swangas up for that! :uh:
> *


YOUR POCKETS ARE DEEP, BUT NOT THAT DEEP.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BRIAN GO UP TO POP ILL EVEN BUY YOU A BEER


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2006, 05:23 PM~5398119
> *YOUR POCKETS ARE DEEP, BUT NOT THAT DEEP.
> *


You act like i dont have a set....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2006, 04:26 PM~5398149
> *You act like i dont have a set....
> *


 :0 Brian you be slab riding???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 9 2006, 05:29 PM~5398169
> *:0 Brian you be slab riding???
> *


no, just elbow sellin


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

hiram clarke...why not buff sdwy/holcomb....they have about 15-20 old guys with mustangs, t birds and stuff, the parking lot is squared away, i think the guy that puts the show on owns the chic-fil-a right there....they would shit if 10 or more of us rolled in...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2006, 03:34 PM~5398204
> *no, just elbow sellin
> *


BRICK LAYER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 05:37 PM~5398217
> *hiram clarke...why not buff sdwy/holcomb....they have about 15-20 old guys with mustangs, t birds and stuff, the parking lot is squared away, i think the guy that puts the show on owns the chic-fil-a right there....they would shit if 10 or more of us rolled in...
> *


Is that your impala?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 9 2006, 08:49 AM~5395513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2006, 03:49 PM~5398284
> *Why not?! I've driven it from Corpus to Houston to Dallas and back and forth and all over Texas ... ******-I ain't neva scared! lol!  Looks like I got most of my rent covered for next month :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


ONLY REASON U DRIVE IT, IS BECUZ U DONT HAVE A TRUCK TO PULL IT WITH


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

yeah thats me...i know most here are juice only...but i like having a trunk and no headaches that go with having juice...and keeping the car easy to go back to stock...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 9 2006, 09:37 AM~5395969
> *Are you talking to me?
> If you are I don't know what your mad about they are just giving you a shout out.
> :scrutinize:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 9 2006, 09:51 AM~5396037
> *What's up all !
> I'm making a trip to Houston next month and if anyone is interested, I'm looking for 3 cars to pinstripe/leaf. I'm short on cash right now so I have to take a small deposit to book my flight and I'll give the credit when i do the work. (refundable with proper notice). $50 and I sign you up. 713ridaz hit me up last month so i have to give hime one spot. Let me know. Thanks!
> Curly
> ...



the man does bad ass work


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2006, 04:45 PM~5398263
> *Is that your impala?
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS CAR BAGGED OR JUICED?


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

bagged


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 06:05 PM~5398681
> *bagged
> *


R U THAT COP??????? :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@May 9 2006, 10:31 AM~5396226
> *i posted some pics on page 31 of this topic,
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=114233&st=600
> ...


 
















This is his work on Los' Car...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf: 







:barf:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

looks clean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 9 2006, 08:06 PM~5399638
> *looks clean
> *


thankx.. i need to get a new brush.. see what else is out there...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2006, 08:57 PM~5399620
> *:barf:
> 
> 
> ...



yo mike, you wett the floor before you shot this one . where you do it at?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 9 2006, 09:06 PM~5399638
> *looks clean
> *


I almost broke into jingle bells. ahahah jk mah homie Sic!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2006, 08:18 PM~5399715
> *yo mike, you wett the floor before you shot this one . where you do it at?
> 
> *


nope.. 2 lazy.. i did it at a gas station on the southwest side.. jst wasnt to bad.. it will go away when it gets buffed


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2006, 09:38 PM~5399814
> *nope.. 2 lazy.. i did it at a gas station on the southwest side.. jst wasnt to bad.. it will go away when it gets buffed
> *


how many galons of clear you use, im bout to paint one of my bombs, any tips?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2006, 08:40 PM~5399830
> *how many galons of clear you use, im bout to paint one of my bombs, any tips?
> *


i used a gallon.... umm as for tips.. do alot of blocking and wet sanding


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2006, 09:42 PM~5399845
> *i used a gallon.... umm as for tips.. do alot of blocking and wet sanding
> *


yeah body i got down , i just need to get the shooting down.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2006, 08:44 PM~5399855
> *yeah body i got down , i just need to get the shooting down.
> 
> 
> *


kool.. well with this make sure u got a clean gun.. use a filter that goes in the gun 2 catch trassh.. also straining cups when u mixx your paint.. helps keep out all da trash... and as for clean.. dont do a heavy 1st coat.. dont be like me and get drips.. it sucks having to go back and sand them out..


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

DAM I CANT BELIEVE DAT PEOPLE STILL TRYING TO FIND A PLACE TO CRUISE AROUND


----------



## fltwoodpmpn (Dec 29, 2005)

DAM I CANT BELIEVE DAT PEOPLE STILL TRYING TO FIND A PLACE TO CRUISE AROUND


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tdr6874_@May 9 2006, 04:03 PM~5397852
> *i thought someone would have a spot by now...but its apparent to me that its easier to type and hype your shit up rather than turn the key and cruise...i know of two spots that are car friendly...one on the north side with 300 plus cars and on on sw side with about 15 cars...does anyone have anything else????
> *



almost 2000 pages... with nothing and still going.

I dont think there will ever be a spot again.  


I say Hwy 6 between clay and fm 529. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 10 2006, 07:01 AM~5401255
> *almost 2000 pages... with nothing and still going.
> 
> I dont think there will ever be a spot again.
> ...


That's in bum fkn egypt.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 07:10 AM~5401265
> *That's in bum fkn egypt.
> *




exactly...

everyones elses ideas are far ass f**k for us over here. (vatozone)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 10 2006, 07:13 AM~5401271
> *exactly...
> 
> everyones elses ideas are far ass f**k for us over here. (vatozone)
> ...


that's close to us. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Wake up Houston! It's hump day! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 10 2006, 07:22 AM~5401297
> *Wake up Houston! It's hump day! :biggrin:
> *


answer your phone, got to talk bidness.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: is there anything 4 tha weekend ??? :uh: heartbreaker needs 2 now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BTW, Vatozone has this across the street.

View My Video


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 10 2006, 07:28 AM~5401316
> *:biggrin: is there anything 4 tha weekend ??? :uh: heartbreaker needs 2 now
> *


Firme CC dance in Stafford, TX saturday


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 05:31 AM~5401324
> *Firme CC dance in Stafford, TX saturday
> *


orale ill see if i can make it have 2 find me a date??? but thats no problem :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 10 2006, 07:36 AM~5401330
> *orale ill see if i can make it have 2 find me a date??? but thats no problem  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

maybe see u there latin ????? let me call up some girls :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 10 2006, 07:40 AM~5401336
> *maybe see u there latin ????? let me call up some girls  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be backing up my brother who will be dj'ing for it.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 05:48 AM~5401349
> *I'll be backing up my brother who will be dj'ing for it.
> *


orale thats kool homie :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Here's an article that was in our local newspaper (The Eagle), didn't know if you guys would be interested (free dinner :0 ):



Mexican-Americans needed for survey

Eagle Staff Report



Third-generation Mexican-Americans are needed to participate in a survey in Houston regarding the future of the Hispanic population.

Professors from the National University of Mexico will conduct the survey.

Those interested in participating can attend one of two sessions from 5 to 8 p.m. June 5 or 6. Each session will be at the Consulate General of Mexico in Houston, 4507 San Jacinto St.

Fourteen third-generation Mexican-Americans whose grandparents were from Mexico are needed for each session.

Participants of any age will be asked to give ideas of the future of Mexican-Americans, and exchange ideas with surveyors, Antonio Alonso Concheiro and Roger Diaz de Cossio.

All discussions will be in English and dinner will be served.

For more information or to register, e-mail [email protected] or call 713-778-6117.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 10 2006, 08:30 AM~5401452
> *Here's an article that was in our local newspaper (The Eagle), didn't know if you guys would be interested (free dinner  :0 ):
> Mexican-Americans needed for survey
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 05:23 AM~5401301
> *answer your phone, got to talk bidness.
> *


Aight I'll call u in a bit...............


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 07:32 AM~5401453
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...



i'll break it down just for you:

the white man in houston wants to speak to mexican/americans (whose grandparents came from Mexico) to see if there is any light at the endless tunnel they are looking into.......


oh and they are offering to feed you for your cooperation.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 10 2006, 08:46 AM~5401481
> *i'll break it down just for you:
> 
> the white man in houston wants to speak to mexican/americans (whose grandparents came from Mexico) to see if there is any light at the endless tunnel they are looking into.......
> ...


Orale, I'm down for some sandwiches :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so if I go back to Mexico will I be -1 generation...

:roflmao: 

my wife is 4th, Ill tell her to go get her dinner... :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 10 2006, 07:46 AM~5401481
> *i'll break it down just for you:
> 
> the white man in houston wants to speak to mexican/americans (whose grandparents came from Mexico) to see if there is any light at the endless tunnel they are looking into.......
> ...


'

That aint me...my parents came here from mexico...so I am not 3rd (or whatever) generation mexican-american.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sounds like a setup. we walk in and then get escorted to the wet bus to get shipped back.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2006, 08:49 AM~5401786
> *sounds like a setup.  we walk in and then get escorted to the wet bus to get shipped back.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2006, 07:49 AM~5401786
> *sounds like a setup.  we walk in and then get escorted to the wet bus to get shipped back.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2006, 08:56 AM~5401822
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Do they have a wet plane?!? Cause Goofy's ass is going back to Ethpania. (say it with a spaniard lisp) :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2006, 09:49 AM~5401786
> *sounds like a setup.  we walk in and then get escorted to the wet bus to get shipped back.
> *



Maybe I should go... I need a free trip to Mexico to visit the family. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 10 2006, 08:59 AM~5401840
> *Maybe I should go... I need a free trip to Mexico to visit the family.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah even if you have the papers....mail them to yourself in Mexico. Get caught up in an INS raid, get deported, enjoy your vacation, receive your documentos in the mail and welcome back to America. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 10 2006, 10:01 AM~5401854
> *Yeah even if you have the papers....mail them to yourself in Mexico.  Get caught up in an INS raid, get deported, enjoy your vacation, receive your documentos in the mail and welcome back to America. :biggrin:
> *



sounds like a plan... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2006, 09:49 AM~5401786
> *sounds like a setup.  we walk in and then get escorted to the wet bus to get shipped back.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 10 2006, 09:58 AM~5401834
> *Do they have a wet plane?!?  Cause Goofy's ass is going back to Ethpania. (say it with a spaniard lisp)  :biggrin:
> *


Is that in Hispania?? :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 10 2006, 07:58 AM~5401834
> *Do they have a wet plane?!?  Cause Goofy's ass is going back to Ethpania. (say it with a spaniard lisp)  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: ethupido


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 10 2006, 09:01 AM~5401854
> *Yeah even if you have the papers....mail them to yourself in Mexico.  Get caught up in an INS raid, get deported, enjoy your vacation, receive your documentos in the mail and welcome back to America. :biggrin:
> *


 someone sound like they have experience in that feild


:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 08:06 AM~5401884
> *Is that in Hispania??  :dunno:
> *


hold'em up DJ MEXICO...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 10 2006, 09:07 AM~5401892
> *someone sound like they have experience in that feild
> :biggrin:
> *


naw I just watch too many movies :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2006, 09:06 AM~5401888
> *:twak: ethupido
> *


aye tu :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2006, 10:07 AM~5401895
> *hold'em up DJ MEXICO...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

that was not one of your best latin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 10 2006, 10:24 AM~5401948
> *that was not one of your best latin.
> *


I'm working and trying to keep up with current events.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 08:22 AM~5401934
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

check out these dumbasses..and no.. its not meatspin
****** gets burnt


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 10:32 AM~5401983
> *check out these dumbasses..and no.. its not meatspin
> ****** gets burnt
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 10:32 AM~5401983
> *check out these dumbasses..and no.. its not meatspin
> ****** gets burnt
> *


Sorry I don't click on racist links


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2006, 08:49 AM~5401786
> *sounds like a setup.  we walk in and then get escorted to the wet bus to get shipped back.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 08:34 AM~5401995
> *Sorry I don't click on racist links
> *


its not racist.. just sum stupid kids playing with fire.. its not racist when the dumb ass volunteers for it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 10:41 AM~5402040
> *its not racist.. just sum stupid kids playing with fire.. its not racist when the dumb ass volunteers for it
> *


oh my bad, i saw the "n" word.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 08:41 AM~5402044
> *oh my bad, i saw the "n" word.
> *


yea.. only i can get away with dat


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 10:47 AM~5402084
> *yea.. only i can get away with dat
> *



:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 10 2006, 08:58 AM~5401834
> *Do they have a wet plane?!?  Cause Goofy's ass is going back to Ethpania. (say it with a spaniard lisp)  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 08:22 AM~5401934
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 09:22 AM~5401934
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 08:22 AM~5401934
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


im to white for all those burnt ******* :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2006, 10:05 AM~5402644
> *im to white for all those burnt *******  :biggrin:
> *


84 caddy fits in better


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 10:05 AM~5402653
> *84 caddy fits in better
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2006, 06:03 PM~5398356
> *ONLY REASON U DRIVE IT, IS BECUZ U DONT HAVE A TRUCK TO PULL IT WITH
> *


no, but you do :biggrin: you know I'm not scared to drive my shit ... :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

wut up PROVOK! I need another beer !! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2006, 10:13 AM~5402731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ..NACHO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2006, 12:05 PM~5402644
> *im to white for all those burnt *******  :biggrin:
> *


They are from Spain fool :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 10:27 AM~5402815
> *They are from Spain fool  :uh:
> *


damn... too much sun. i though they where black for a moment


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 12:29 PM~5402827
> *damn... too much sun. i though they where black for a moment
> *


They got burnt touring the U.S. back in the 90's. lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2006, 11:09 AM~5402698
> *wut up PROVOK! I need another beer !! :biggrin:
> *


Last night was fun. Can't wait for SA. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 10:27 AM~5402815
> *They are from Spain fool  :uh:
> *


i said im to white for that group ....not were there from.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2006, 12:31 PM~5402852
> *i said im to white for that group ....not were there from.... :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't miss Comedian Karlton Johnson the host of CALI SWANGIN in Houston at the Comedy Showcase comedy club.

When: 7-28-06 thru 7-30-06
where: Comedy Show Case
11460 Fuqua Street, suite 300
Houston, TX
(281) 481-1188 reservation hot line


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 10 2006, 12:40 PM~5402915
> *Don't miss Comedian Karlton Johnson the host of CALI SWANGIN in Houston at the Comedy Showcase comedy club.
> 
> When: 7-28-06 thru 7-30-06
> ...


I saw that vato juan villareal last friday, good material.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2005, 08:36 PM~3764983
> *does anyone have a list of upcoming events?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 10 2006, 12:31 PM~5402849
> *Last night was fun. Can't wait for SA.  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEAH! :thumbsup: DON'T FORGET LONE STAR'S BIRTHDAY BASH THAT FRIDAY NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW, AT CLUB CACHONDO 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2006, 12:45 PM~5402964
> *FUCK YEAH! :thumbsup: DON'T FORGET LONE STAR'S BIRTHDAY BASH THAT FRIDAY NIGHT BEFORE THE SHOW AT CLUB CACHONDO
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

soon to be released, have heard it in the making and it is tight.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 12:56 PM~5403031
> *soon to be released, have heard it in the making and it is tight.
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 11:05 AM~5402653
> *84 caddy fits in better
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

i know this aint no for sale topic but i live in bryan and h-town is close to me and i keep postin in for sale but my shit keeps gettin erased, but i need a dialy i got $3,000 to spend so send me pm


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2006, 11:31 AM~5402852
> *i said im to white for that group ....not were there from.... :uh:
> *


U NEED TO GET A TAN.LOOKING LIKE CASPER THE SPANIARD GHOST.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 09:47 AM~5402084
> *yea.. only i can get away with dat
> *


Whatever sic....your a Mexican with a dark tan! A really dark one! LOL :biggrin: anyway...text me!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 10 2006, 02:11 PM~5403594
> *U NEED TO GET A TAN.LOOKING LIKE CASPER THE SPANIARD GHOST.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 10 2006, 01:11 PM~5403594
> *U NEED TO GET A TAN.LOOKING LIKE CASPER THE SPANIARD GHOST.
> *


HAHA can it be goofy may actually be whiter than ME!??!? :0 That would make him just about translucent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 10 2006, 12:11 PM~5403594
> *U NEED TO GET A TAN.LOOKING LIKE CASPER THE SPANIARD GHOST.
> *


holdem up choco taco......... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 10 2006, 10:31 AM~5402849
> *Last night was fun. Can't wait for SA.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 09:32 AM~5401983
> *check out these dumbasses..and no.. its not meatspin
> ****** gets burnt
> *



That was quite stupid.. he shoulda been fukin burned alive for lettin that dude talk about him like that, and not beat the shit outa his ass.... dumbass.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats funny.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

these foos are bad... cant fuck with them when it come s2 breakin
breakdance


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@May 10 2006, 10:14 AM~5403163
> *i know this aint no for sale topic but i live in bryan and h-town is close to me and i keep postin in for sale but my shit keeps gettin erased, but i need a dialy i got $3,000 to spend so send me pm
> *


still looking for a car!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 07:00 PM~5405248
> *these foos are bad... cant fuck with them when it come s2 breakin
> breakdance
> *


DAYUM ***** THAT SHIT WAS BAD ASS :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@May 10 2006, 06:05 PM~5405280
> *still looking for a car!
> *


check your pm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 06:00 PM~5405248
> *these foos are bad... cant fuck with them when it come s2 breakin
> breakdance
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 10 2006, 06:19 PM~5405395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what.. dont tell me u dont know bout dat


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 10 2006, 05:23 PM~5405421
> *check your pm
> *


send me pics of the cars


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

anyone got some old (not rusted) gold 13's or 14's or chrome they wanna get rid of? holla


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 06:32 PM~5405486
> *lol yea.. i think i might start dancing again
> what.. dont tell me u dont know bout dat
> *


im way to cool for that shit. plus i dont weigh 115lbs. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2006, 06:34 PM~5405499
> *im way to cool for that shit. plus i dont weigh 115lbs.  :biggrin:
> *


way to cool..  yea.. dats how them lil fucks get away with it..100 plb bastards..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat boy lone is colder than a polar bears toenails...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 06:37 PM~5405517
> *way to cool..   yea.. dats how them lil fucks get away with it..100 plb bastards..
> *


plus i mtoo tall if i stood on my hands my feet would probably hit the ceiling fan.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2006, 06:30 PM~5405475
> *
> *


did u finally recover rookie! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2006, 06:38 PM~5405525
> *plus i mtoo tall if i stood on my hands my feet would probably hit the ceiling fan.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5405533
> *did u finally recover rookie!  :0
> *


yes - finally


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2006, 06:44 PM~5405568
> *yes - finally
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2006, 07:37 PM~5405521
> *dat boy lone is colder than a polar bears toenails...
> *


THAT BOY SO COLD, 
HE'S COLDER THEN MR FREEZE
WHEN HE OPEN UP THE FREEZER 
HE MAKE THA POPCICLE SNEEZE..........NOW IM THE "GRAND FREESTYLE KING"
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 10 2006, 03:08 PM~5404366
> *holdem up choco taco......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 10 2006, 10:23 PM~5406191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


hey homie who you sell the cadi to i saw it at my job when i got off


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 10 2006, 09:34 PM~5406276
> *hey homie who you sell the cadi to i saw it at my job when i got off
> *



where you work?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 10 2006, 07:18 PM~5405838
> *THAT BOY SO COLD,
> HE'S COLDER THEN MR FREEZE
> WHEN HE OPEN UP THE FREEZER
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

music by dj alien and dj latin with live performance by tha fucking transmissions

dont forget to come out and have some fun.....hope to see everyone there :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 10 2006, 09:34 PM~5406276
> *hey homie who you sell the cadi to i saw it at my job when i got off
> *


sold it to sum guy named strange.hes from bad influences.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Allah_@May 10 2006, 11:18 PM~5406865
> *allah loves you all
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Allah_@May 11 2006, 12:18 AM~5406865
> *allah loves you all
> *




:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Allah_@May 10 2006, 11:18 PM~5406865
> *allah loves you all
> *


Even us infidels? This must be a [email protected]!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

whats tha deal :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2006, 10:13 AM~5402731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta see this movie :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 11 2006, 07:21 AM~5408022
> *whats tha deal  :biggrin:
> *


Deal of the wheel


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 06:12 AM~5408122
> *Deal of the wheel
> *


que onda latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 10 2006, 09:18 PM~5405838
> *THAT BOY SO COLD,
> HE'S COLDER THEN MR FREEZE
> WHEN HE OPEN UP THE FREEZER
> ...


HOLD UP THERE PACO
STOP CHOMPIN' ON YO TACO :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@May 11 2006, 08:13 AM~5408123
> *que onda latin
> *


Las viejas


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 06:17 AM~5408135
> *Las viejas
> *


donde estan echa me un para aqua :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ROLL CALL FOR SA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 06:43 AM~5408213
> *ROLL CALL FOR SA
> *


  :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 08:43 AM~5408213
> *ROLL CALL FOR SA
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 06:52 AM~5408241
> *:uh:
> *


taking the cut??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 08:54 AM~5408246
> *taking the cut??
> *



I dont have a trailer... :biggrin: 


She would be making a trip back home, thats were I bought the car from.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 06:56 AM~5408255
> *I dont have a trailer...  :biggrin:
> She would be making a trip back home, thats were I bought the car from.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 08:59 AM~5408266
> *:uh:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 08:54 AM~5408246
> *taking the cut??
> *



I wonder how much money on gas I would spend if I drive the cut to SA?
V8, 13's, 500lbs in the trunk...

:ugh: :ugh: :burn: :scrutinize:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 10 2006, 09:36 PM~5406599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ....ILL BE THERE WITH MY BOTTLE OF MALIBU.... :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2006, 07:49 AM~5408508
> * ....ILL BE THERE WITH MY BOTTLE OF MALIBU.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ILL SWING BY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Firme C.C. dance roll call...

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 08:43 AM~5408213
> *ROLL CALL FOR SA
> *


 I'll be there to collect my $700 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2006, 10:16 AM~5408687
> * I'll be there to collect my $700 :thumbsup:
> *




where's the party gonna be at?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2006, 08:49 AM~5408508
> * ....ILL BE THERE WITH MY BOTTLE OF MALIBU.... :biggrin:
> *


And I'l be there to drink it...j/k...but I'm all up for non-alkie drinks!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'll probably make it to firme dance. sneak in my own booze of course.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 10:18 AM~5408698
> *where's the party gonna be at?
> 
> 
> *


I dunno yet ... anywhere and everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 09:57 AM~5408554
> *Firme C.C. dance roll call...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you going?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 10:37 AM~5408783
> *you going?
> *


Ill probably stop by... 

Its far as hell though, :biggrin: .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 10:38 AM~5408787
> *Ill probably stop by...
> 
> Its far as hell though,  :biggrin: .
> *


true, far from me, but i'm supporting it.


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

i'M GOING AFTER WORK... UNLESS THEY MAKE ME WORK LONGER...i ALREADY GET OFF LATE


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

KING CHARMING??? WHERE ART THOU??? 

<---i'M WAITING<----


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

He's probably on the crapper? :dunno:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 09:47 AM~5408850
> *He's probably on the crapper?  :dunno:
> *


MAYBE... LOLCUZ HE AIN'T RESPONDING!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, im going out for lunch.. anybody want anything?? aint gonna ask twice!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2006, 10:12 AM~5409009
> *ok, im going out for lunch..  anybody want anything??  aint gonna ask twice!
> *


depends, what area you by? I'm always up for food! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

downtown.. work in halliburton's travel office.. i book flights, cars, hotels, for "da MAN"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2006, 11:17 AM~5409037
> *downtown..  work in halliburton's travel office..  i book flights, cars, hotels, for "da MAN"
> *


i'm downtown too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2006, 09:27 AM~5409103
> *i'm downtown too
> *


stalker


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2006, 09:26 AM~5408741
> *i'll probably make it to firme dance.  sneak in my own booze of course.
> *


U dont have to sneak it in...its allowed....at least last year it was.

Last year 8/26/05 (Day after my B-day)









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 11 2006, 10:03 AM~5408963
> *MAYBE... LOLCUZ HE AIN'T RESPONDING!
> *


Text me or IM me :biggrin: 

I am here but I was out of affice at work today.....setting up more PCs and moving shit cause apparently this one copier has too much draw on the circuit its on, causing PCs to get rebooted. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 11 2006, 11:56 AM~5409360
> *U dont have to sneak it in...its allowed....at least last year it was.
> 
> Last year 8/26/05  (Day after my B-day)
> ...




Too much Photoshop potential posted bro...

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 10:59 AM~5409385
> *Too much Photoshop potential posted bro...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 me vale....I have the camera at EVERY event I can and Also have photoshop....so its like I got my own nukes....so whos worried? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 11 2006, 12:01 PM~5409397
> *me vale....I have the camera at EVERY event I can and Also have photoshop....so its like I got my own nukes....so whos worried? :uh:
> *


Photoshop M.A.D.!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

photoshop a dick in his hand


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 11:01 AM~5409400
> *Photoshop M.A.D.!!!  :0
> *


Besides I already been photoshopped as some flying car ornament ahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

PARTY TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2006, 11:02 AM~5409413
> *photoshop a dick in his hand
> *


U know it'd be easy to put one in your ass being that you have pics of it everywhere. Your ass i mean. :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 11 2006, 10:04 AM~5409426
> *U know it'd be easy to put one in your ass being that you have pics of it everywhere.  Your ass i mean. :uh:
> *


:barf: :barf: ."DARKNASS"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2006, 11:53 AM~5409335
> *stalker
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 11 2006, 10:56 AM~5409360
> *U dont have to sneak it in...its allowed....at least last year it was.
> 
> Last year 8/26/05  (Day after my B-day)
> ...


yes bringing ur own bottles are allowed


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2006, 10:06 AM~5409440
> *:ugh:
> *


wuz up dena...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2006, 12:07 PM~5409451
> *wuz up dena...
> *


wassup Goofy ... what's the damn deal?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2006, 10:09 AM~5409467
> *wassup Goofy ... what's the damn deal?
> *


you going to the Firme dance??? Cuz ill save you the last dance if your boy lonestar dont trip... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2006, 12:10 PM~5409472
> *you going to the Firme dance??? Cuz ill save you the last dance if your boy lonestar dont trip... :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 11 2006, 10:04 AM~5409426
> *U know it'd be easy to put one in your ass being that you have pics of it everywhere.  Your ass i mean. :uh:
> *


who has pics... i dont


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2006, 12:10 PM~5409472
> *you going to the Firme dance??? Cuz ill save you the last dance if your boy lonestar dont trip... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only if your wife lets you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2006, 12:02 PM~5409413
> *photoshop a dick in his hand
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2006, 11:28 AM~5409590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice flyer....should I replace it on HLC website? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 12:32 PM~5409605
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Latin you really are a jackass!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2006, 10:31 AM~5409599
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only if your wife lets you
> *


 :cheesy: ..im going solo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2006, 12:33 PM~5409614
> *Latin you really are a jackass!!!
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 12:32 PM~5409605
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



Voila!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 10:32 AM~5409605
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 11 2006, 11:32 AM~5409608
> *thats a nice flyer....should I replace it on HLC website? :biggrin:
> *


sure :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2006, 12:36 PM~5409636
> *sure :biggrin:
> *


Fucking transmissions and no djs??? I guess we got to hook up the other gig. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 11:37 AM~5409643
> *Fucking transmissions and no djs???  I guess we got to hook up the other gig.  :biggrin:
> *


Damn they left you off the flyer?!?! thats fucked up. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 11 2006, 12:38 PM~5409650
> *Damn they left you off the flyer?!?!  thats fucked up. :biggrin:
> *



that is messed up...


:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 11:37 AM~5409643
> *Fucking transmissions and no djs???  I guess we got to hook up the other gig.  :biggrin:
> *


dammm i told them to put that shit on there........ill make one just for u man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 12:39 PM~5409655
> *that is messed up...
> :cheesy:
> *


Not me, my bro. It's his gig, I was just going to help out for a few minutes.  Hope them Transmissions have their own mics. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2006, 12:45 PM~5409658
> *dammm i told them to put that shit on there........ill make one just for u man
> *


 :nono: too late, the damage has been done :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 11:45 AM~5409659
> *Not me, my bro.  It's his gig, I was just going to help out for a few minutes.      Hope them Transmissions have their own mics.  lol
> *


dammm ill make one for dj alien ............just for him


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2006, 12:46 PM~5409663
> *dammm ill make one for dj alien ............just for him
> *


He said "FOK DIS CHIT!"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thank latin.. asshole


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 11:47 AM~5409666
> *He said "FOK DIS CHIT!"
> *


dammm man it was a mistake by the printer...............it was put on the original order form....shit we even got them late


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2006, 11:48 AM~5409670
> *dammm man it was a mistake by the printer...............it was put on the original order form
> *


hmm i'd like the carbon copy of the receipt hahaha jk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2006, 12:48 PM~5409668
> *thank latin.. asshole
> *


??? link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2006, 12:48 PM~5409670
> *dammm man it was a mistake by the printer...............it was put on the original order form
> *



excuses... :uh: :uh:



















:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2006, 12:48 PM~5409670
> *dammm man it was a mistake by the printer...............it was put on the original order form....shit we even got them late
> *


I believe you :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2006, 11:02 AM~5409413
> *photoshop a dick in his hand
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 11:51 AM~5409680
> *I believe you  :uh:
> *


thanks man....i knew u would.......damm printer...................................................... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2006, 12:53 PM~5409692
> *thanks man....i knew u would.......damm printer...................................................... :angry:
> *


i was being sarcastic :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 11:54 AM~5409698
> *i was being sarcastic  :uh:
> *


wow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2006, 12:55 PM~5409704
> *wow
> *


MoM if i flip you over :uh: 


:burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 10:55 AM~5409707
> *MoM if i flip you over  :uh:
> :burn:
> *


dats alot of flippin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2006, 12:56 PM~5409714
> *dats alot of flippin
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 10:59 AM~5409729
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

and all this time i thought i was a perv' :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SAN ANTONE PRE REG IS SOLD MY THEY REJECTED MY APP.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 11:03 AM~5409750
> *and all this time i thought i was a perv'  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


no.. you stil are.. no doubt bout that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2006, 01:06 PM~5409760
> *no.. you stil are.. no doubt bout that
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 01:03 PM~5409750
> *and all this time i thought i was a perv'  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I have to let my girl know im never gonna have a stroke!! :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 12:03 PM~5409750
> *and all this time i thought i was a perv'  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna live forever.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2006, 01:07 PM~5409765
> *I have to let my girl know im never gonna have a stroke!! :cheesy:
> *


pobre vato. lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 01:05 PM~5409757
> *SAN ANTONE PRE REG IS SOLD MY THEY REJECTED MY APP.
> *


Wow That sux for you...... Dena did you pre-reg?? I did!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 01:05 PM~5409757
> *SAN ANTONE PRE REG IS SOLD MY THEY REJECTED MY APP.
> *



:dunno: :dunno: 

didnt understand a word you just said...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im just a peon.. lol ha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 01:08 PM~5409775
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> didnt understand a word you just said...
> *


*NBL* SLANG


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 11:05 AM~5409757
> *SAN ANTONE PRE REG IS SOLD MY THEY REJECTED MY APP.
> *


you going to get stuck outside in parking lot. where nobody even goes to look.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 01:08 PM~5409775
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> didnt understand a word you just said...
> *


He was rejected b/c he sent in his app via US MAIL (sorry Mosca)... He didnt call it in and fax the app in like some ppl


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2006, 01:10 PM~5409785
> *He was rejected b/c he sent in his app via US MAIL (sorry Mosca)... He didnt call it in and fax the app in like some ppl
> *




thanks for the translation... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 11 2006, 01:07 PM~5409767
> *I'm gonna live forever.
> *


We will grow old and wise!
LoL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DUALHEX, clear out your pm box.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JOHNNY WHATS UP GOD DAMN USPS TAKE TOO LONG


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 11:47 AM~5409666
> *He said "FOK DIS CHIT!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 01:22 PM~5409855
> *JOHNNY WHATS UP  GOD DAMN USPS TAKE TOO LONG
> *


If Dena pre-reg she wins the bet by default??? :dunno:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2006, 01:30 PM~5409907
> *If Dena pre-reg she wins the bet by default??? :dunno:
> *



o chit...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2006, 11:30 AM~5409907
> *If Dena pre-reg she wins the bet by default??? :dunno:
> *


YEA I GOT THE 500. I DONT WELCH BETS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2006, 11:10 AM~5409472
> *you going to the Firme dance??? Cuz ill save you the last dance if your boy lonestar dont trip... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 11 2006, 01:30 PM~5409907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BETTER MAKE IT 700 ... I'M DRIVING MY SHIT TO SAN ANTONIO :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Sick Life with big shoes on?!!!!

:angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2006, 01:30 PM~5409907
> *If Dena pre-reg she wins the bet by default??? :dunno:
> *


B call me up when you get a chance ... I need to talk to you about San Antonio ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 01:24 PM~5410160
> *Sick Life with big shoes on?!!!!
> 
> :angry:
> ...



just noticed you were talking about the car, right???
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2006, 03:01 PM~5410337
> *just noticed you were talking about the car, right???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yup... but she has some pretty BIG shoes on too.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :uh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 12:22 PM~5409854
> *DUALHEX, clear out your pm box.
> *


Done :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 12:24 PM~5410160
> *Sick Life with big shoes on?!!!!
> 
> :angry:
> ...


next to some big breast!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2006, 03:28 PM~5410583
> *next to some big breast!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 11 2006, 02:28 PM~5410583
> *next to some big breast!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


mmm i am hungry for popeyes


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 11 2006, 02:24 PM~5410160
> *Sick Life with big shoes on?!!!!
> 
> :angry:
> ...


THATS AN OLD PIC OF MARY JANE IN FRONT OF MY CAR, BEFORE IT WAS REDONE...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2006, 11:03 AM~5409750
> *and all this time i thought i was a perv'  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



If that the case i should drop down to SMF(skinny motha foker UNDER 200LBS.) status by the end of the month


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

THATS THE SAME DAY MY DOOR MIRROR GOT STOLEN FROM THE SHOW, THEY NEVER CAUGHT THE THIEFS. IF YOU LOOK AT THE DOOR YOU CAN SEE IT MISSEN...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 11 2006, 03:24 PM~5410976
> *THATS THE SAME DAY MY DOOR MIRROR GOT STOLEN FROM THE SHOW, THEY NEVER CAUGHT THE THIEFS. IF YOU LOOK AT THE DOOR YOU CAN SEE IT MISSEN...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 11 2006, 04:24 PM~5410976
> *THATS THE SAME DAY MY DOOR MIRROR GOT STOLEN FROM THE SHOW, THEY NEVER CAUGHT THE THIEFS. IF YOU LOOK AT THE DOOR YOU CAN SEE IT MISSEN...
> *


 i think someone wanted a trophy of their own


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

HEY HOUSTON I GUESS I'LL SEE YA'LL HERE IN S.A. (NEXT WEEKEND) CAN'T WAIT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2006, 10:31 AM~5409599
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only if your wife lets you
> *


u can dance with him, cuz ill be in SE taking care of some business that night anyways


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh yea, the homie from latin kustoms looked out for me so ill be in SA the four will be with me sorry dena

forgot to mention it wont be on borrowed daytons either


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 11 2006, 05:31 PM~5411460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who said anything about BORROWED Daytons?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2006, 03:38 PM~5411522
> *I don't need your permission :uh:
> who said anything about BORROWED Daytons?
> *


HOW R U GONNA SHOW, FRONT LOCKED UP BACK DOWN, LOCKED UP ALL AROUND.....OR R U GONNA LEVEL IT OUT LIKE STOCK  THIS ISNT STOCK SUSPENSION CAR SHOW, WE LOWRIDIN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 05:42 PM~5411553
> *HOW R U GONNA SHOW, FRONT LOCKED UP BACK DOWN, LOCKED UP ALL AROUND.....OR R U GONNA LEVEL IT OUT LIKE STOCK    THIS ISNT STOCK SUSPENSION CAR SHOW, WE LOWRIDIN
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 11 2006, 01:07 PM~5409767
> *I'm gonna live forever.
> *


I'm a life saver


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2006, 03:49 PM~5411623
> *I'm a life saver
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 11 2006, 01:23 AM~5407207
> *sold it to sum guy named strange.hes from bad influences.
> *


  THANK YOU


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2006, 05:15 PM~5411319
> *i think someone wanted a trophy of their own
> *


THATS THE REASON WHY I BECAME A CRIME FIGHTER!!! :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 11 2006, 04:53 PM~5411648
> * THANK YOU
> *


welcome :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SUP JUAN (KRAZY TOYS)


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 11 2006, 06:13 PM~5412446
> *SUP JUAN (KRAZY TOYS)
> *


Getting ready for San Antonio,how about you?



JUAN KT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2006, 06:43 AM~5408213
> *ROLL CALL FOR SA
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the poster is "gay"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 11 2006, 05:49 PM~5411623
> *I'm a life saver
> *


Ahhhhh Yes! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Zar said crime fighter... 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone have that # to that place in Houston that fixes rims :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2006, 01:20 AM~5413989
> *Ahhhhh Yes! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 07:38 AM~5414589
> *Anyone have that # to that place in Houston that fixes rims  :angry:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 07:38 AM~5414589
> *Anyone have that # to that place in Houston that fixes rims  :angry:
> *


713-FIX-RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 05:38 AM~5414589
> *Anyone have that # to that place in Houston that fixes rims  :angry:
> *


you mean cracks? or leaky spokes?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Turn your speakers up!!!


http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/D...-200748755-SB-1


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

make your own here...

http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/


Im sure Latin can have some fun in Off-topic with this...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9196352

http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9201299


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2006, 09:54 AM~5414958
> *you mean cracks? or leaky spokes?
> *


nah, stock sport rim on my truck. got cut off by some drunk last night and i ran the rim into a gutter.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 12 2006, 09:52 AM~5414951
> *713-FIX-RIMS  :biggrin:
> *


found Wheels America 713.686.1311


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 10:40 AM~5415168
> *nah, stock sport rim on my truck.  got cut off by some drunk last night and i ran the rim into a gutter.
> *




http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9204307



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 12 2006, 08:44 AM~5415184
> *http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9204307
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dat was funny


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 12 2006, 10:44 AM~5415184
> *http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9204307
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm not clicking on anything *chicken* :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 10:51 AM~5415228
> *I'm not clicking on anything chicken  :uh:
> *



CLICK ON IT FOO... dont be scurred. Youll be rolling trust me. 

turn on your speakers too.


:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 10:40 AM~5415168
> *nah, stock sport rim on my truck.  got cut off by some drunk last night and i ran the rim into a gutter.
> *


  scary - I'm glad you're alright  :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 10:51 AM~5415228
> *I'm not clicking on anything chicken  :uh:
> *




watch this one...

http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9205049


Interesting take on buttsex!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 12 2006, 08:55 AM~5415253
> *watch this one...
> 
> http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9205049
> ...


aww fuck.. dat shits funny


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 12 2006, 10:53 AM~5415243
> * scary - I'm glad you're alright  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

check out this one... just for you latin
monkeys


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

tomorrow tomorrow tomorrow....................who all is coming?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2006, 11:04 AM~5415314
> *check out this one... just for you latin
> monkeys
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 08:40 AM~5415168
> *nah, stock sport rim on my truck.  got cut off by some drunk last night and i ran the rim into a gutter.
> *


bumpers to go on south houston and richey....ask for jose portillo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hey FIRMELOWS...

this one is for you.


http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/D...-200751612-TQ-1


:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 12 2006, 11:13 AM~5415390
> *bumpers to go on south houston and richey....ask for jose portillo
> *


tel #? i found it, thanks.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2006, 09:09 AM~5415351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much u going to pay me to go??? :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just got my room in SA. :biggrin:


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9211494


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 12 2006, 09:54 AM~5415611
> *Just got my room in SA.  :biggrin:
> *


where you staying?? EMPIRE and Bonified staying at Motel 6 on hot whels..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 12 2006, 11:09 AM~5415701
> *where you staying?? EMPIRE and Bonified staying at Motel 6 on hot whels..
> *


America's Best Value Inn on E Houston St


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 12 2006, 11:09 AM~5415701
> *where you staying?? EMPIRE and Bonified staying at Motel 6 on hot whels..
> *


so is firme pharr tx and firme houston


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

What strip club are we all going to?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2006, 10:18 AM~5415753
> *so is firme pharr tx and firme houston
> *


since when?? i thought yall were by the river walk


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 12 2006, 10:19 AM~5415759
> *What strip club are we all going to?
> *


you tell me STRIP CLUB KING... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 12 2006, 11:24 AM~5415793
> *you tell me STRIP CLUB KING... :biggrin:
> *


We went to a good one last year. Had a blast. I got a stripper's number. I'll call her later and get the name of the club.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 12 2006, 11:23 AM~5415786
> *since when?? i thought yall were by the river walk
> *


riverwalk was last yr told u at the meeting we where staying there.........remember


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Provok....



http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9214477



:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2006, 10:29 AM~5415831
> *riverwalk was last yr told u at the meeting we where staying there.........remember
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 12 2006, 11:27 AM~5415816
> *We went to a good one last year. Had a blast. I got a stripper's number. I'll call her later and get the name of the club.
> *


club Paradise???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 12 2006, 11:36 AM~5415868
> *club Paradise???
> *


Dat's it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 12 2006, 11:36 AM~5415870
> *Dat's it.
> *


my brothers and me went up there one time when we went to Fiesta......it was cool, just watch out for the ankle bracelets :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 12 2006, 11:30 AM~5415835
> *Provok....
> http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=9214477
> :biggrin:
> *


Remember this. :biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 12 2006, 12:45 PM~5415916
> *Remember this.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 

you hooking up with her in SA?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 12 2006, 11:49 AM~5415928
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you hooking up with her in SA?
> *


Maybe. I'll give her a call. I'm taking a girl out there to pose for me at the show. When I go to Club Paradice, I'm gonna try and get some more. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 12 2006, 12:51 PM~5415936
> *Maybe. I'll give her a call. I'm taking a girl out there to pose for me at the show. When I go to Club Paradice, I'm gonna try and get some more.  :biggrin:
> *



I remember she_* really *_wanted to dance...


:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 12 2006, 11:54 AM~5415950
> *I remember she really wanted to dance...
> :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 12 2006, 12:02 PM~5415983
> *pics?
> *


Video. might take a while to load on dail-up.

http://sikgraphics.com/videos/gtbikinifull.html


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 12 2006, 12:05 PM~5415992
> *Video. might take a while to load on dail-up.
> 
> http://sikgraphics.com/videos/gtbikinifull.html
> *


i'll watch it when i get home....dont want to piss off these white folk i work for :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 12 2006, 01:10 PM~5416012
> *i'll watch it when i get home....dont want to piss off these white folk i work for :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.lowriderlife.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. just back from rim shop. went with 14's.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 08:40 AM~5415168
> *nah, stock sport rim on my truck.  got cut off by some drunk last night and i ran the rim into a gutter.
> *


chrome exchange on erath st.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2006, 11:49 AM~5416267
> *chrome exchange on erath st.
> *


or maybe its called bumper chrome, some shit like that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 10:40 AM~5415168
> *nah, stock sport rim on my truck.  got cut off by some drunk last night and i ran the rim into a gutter.
> *


Its cheaper to buy a new ''take off'' stock wheel, than it is to repair the bent one...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me, anyone want to buy 20" ice metal 888's? 2 perfectly good ones, 1 wharped, 1 cracked but repairable. $300 for the set of 4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this one, fwd 10 hole universal bolt pattern.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2006, 01:56 PM~5416292
> *Its cheaper to buy a new ''take off'' stock wheel, than it is to repair the bent one...
> *


Ordered one from Ron Craft Chevrolet during lunch, will pick up after work. fk it, i'm going to buy a set of 20"s tomorrow also.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 02:07 PM~5416372
> *Ordered one from Ron Craft Chevrolet during lunch, will pick up after work.  fk it, i'm going to buy a set of 20"s tomorrow also.
> *


Take off? or new because I get wholesale on all gm parts....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2006, 02:09 PM~5416383
> *Take off? or new because I get wholesale on all gm parts....
> *


New.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2006, 11:51 AM~5416279
> *or maybe its called bumper chrome, some shit like that.
> *


its called auto chrome.. just left there right now gettin sum work done


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 02:09 PM~5416385
> *New.
> *


did you get it wholesale?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2006, 02:09 PM~5416383
> *Take off? or new because I get wholesale on all gm parts....
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2006, 02:14 PM~5416408
> *did you get it wholesale?
> *


Si. I have a homeboy that works there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+May 12 2006, 02:14 PM~5416414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, you dont need me then..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2006, 02:18 PM~5416442
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> cool, you dont need me then..
> *


Not this time, but I might look into the new extreme package that is coming out on the '06 colorados. hey dj shortdog has been wanting to get a hold of you. he needs some work done.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2006, 02:18 PM~5416442
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> cool, you dont need me then..
> *



:tears: :tears: 


:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 12 2006, 02:19 PM~5416451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 12 2006, 02:19 PM~5416453
> *:tears:  :tears:
> :ugh:
> *


no llores chapusera :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2006, 02:23 PM~5416480
> *Ive been working so much i havent called anyone back I didnt forget about him. Just spread too thin right now :angry:
> :uh:
> *


alright, i'll tell him tonight.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey homie, brian said he's busy  :biggrin: 

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *dj short dog*, sixty8imp, Liv4Lacs, EX214GIRL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

B - your pm box is full ... I will call you in a few so we can order that ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 02:27 PM~5416504
> *hey homie, brian said he's busy    :biggrin:
> 
> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 12 2006, 02:49 PM~5416622
> *:dunno:
> *


Not Br*y*an :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2006, 12:38 PM~5416201
> *aight..  just back from rim shop.  went with 14's.
> 
> 
> ...



yes, excelent move... for a minute there i thought i was going to see somethin else on it.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 02:52 PM~5416633
> *Not Bryan  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anything going on tonight?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2006, 10:09 AM~5415351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i shall be there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 12:07 PM~5416372
> *Ordered one from Ron Craft Chevrolet during lunch, will pick up after work.  fk it, i'm going to buy a set of 20"s tomorrow also.
> *


why not pick up these 22s i have


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

got a bumper kit for sale,fits caddy,cutty,monte ,,etc...275.00 or trade,layway,whatever,,anything to help yall broke ******(((SOLD.... GONE WITH THE WIND)))


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 12 2006, 06:16 PM~5417879
> *got a bumper kit for sale,fits caddy,cutty,monte ,,etc...275.00 or trade,layway,whatever,,anything to help yall broke ******
> *


 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2006, 10:40 AM~5415168
> *nah, stock sport rim on my truck.  got cut off by some drunk last night and i ran the rim into a gutter.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 13 2006, 12:30 AM~5419462
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 12 2006, 04:16 PM~5417879
> *got a bumper kit for sale,fits caddy,cutty,monte ,,etc...275.00 or trade,layway,whatever,,anything to help yall broke ******
> *



GOT PICS?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2006, 12:38 AM~5419485
> *
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 12 2006, 05:16 PM~5417879
> *got a bumper kit for sale,fits caddy,cutty,monte ,,etc...275.00 or trade,layway,whatever,,anything to help yall broke ******
> *


*
*

your a good man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

MMM sounds like I am going here for lunch....since I am right down the road :biggrin: 









Then after work , imma go home and go to the dance later that night...I dont know about going to Fitzgeralds anymore


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

too far for me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 13 2006, 06:36 AM~5420538
> *too far for me
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2006, 08:37 AM~5420540
> *
> *


Hey call me today, I know someone who wants to buy the 64rag.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 13 2006, 06:38 AM~5420543
> *Hey call me today, I know someone who wants to buy the 64rag.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

1.








2.








remember this lol............which is the real Goofy?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

make an online pole..... hahahaha


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 13 2006, 08:14 AM~5420812
> *1.
> 
> 
> ...


real funny slug... :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 13 2006, 10:11 AM~5421036
> *real funny... :uh:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 13 2006, 09:14 AM~5420812
> *1.
> 
> 
> ...


WIGGY WIGGY WIGGY. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ANYONE ELSE WORKING THIS WEEKEND :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2006, 01:35 PM~5421892
> *ANYONE ELSE WORKING THIS WEEKEND  :uh:
> *


I'm at work....fixing to split and go for a haircut though. Only put in 7 hours


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2006, 10:09 AM~5415351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Imma try to make it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 13 2006, 02:14 PM~5422076
> *Imma try to make it
> *


See ya there if you do :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got some better pics.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 13 2006, 02:31 PM~5422153
> *got some better pics.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD WHAT RIM SHOP DID YOU GO TO?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@May 13 2006, 01:38 PM~5422189
> *LOOKS GOOD WHAT RIM SHOP DID YOU GO TO?
> *


wholesale wheel & tire, on spencer. rims + tires + mount/balance came to $440 after trading in boo boo hot rod wheels.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2006, 10:09 AM~5415351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone meetin up anywhere before hand?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the 68 is chillin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 13 2006, 07:36 AM~5420535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixing to head out to finish setting up


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 13 2006, 05:52 PM~5423124
> *fixing to head out to finish setting up
> *


SEE YOU THERE :cheesy:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Who are Tha Fucking Transmissions?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 13 2006, 05:32 PM~5423349
> *Who are Tha Fucking Transmissions?
> *


the fucking transmissions


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

k


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp in the 68 when are we gonna lift it, let me know got the whole saws and welder ready


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2006, 05:48 PM~5423407
> *big pimp in the 68 when are we gonna lift it, let me know got the whole saws and welder ready
> *


hell no.. never get my work done by "sloppy weldz customs" :0


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I don't wanna go by myself....trying to find someone right now


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 13 2006, 12:35 PM~5421892
> *ANYONE ELSE WORKING THIS WEEKEND  :uh:
> *



working on house


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 13 2006, 10:08 PM~5424702
> *working on house
> *


one day i will ball like you homeowners.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i want to thank everyone who showed up it was off the hook...lol im so f....ed up lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning. didnt even get to hear "the fucking tranmissions". dj latin was jammin tight old skoo jams though.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The Fucking Transmissions were off the hook!!! I didnt even know Cornbreadd was into that!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Fasho... shit was off da hook.. i see Firme knows how to throw down..


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: ok to the ppl that know what I am talkin about I won't photoshop you if you dont photoshop me :cheesy:


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2006, 12:42 PM~5402928
> *I saw that vato juan villareal last friday, good material.
> *



that fucker owes me money :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2006, 05:49 AM~5425885
> *morning.  didnt even get to hear "the fucking tranmissions".    dj latin was jammin tight old skoo jams though.
> *


U MISSED THEM.THEY WERE TIGHT.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I WAS GOING AFTER I GOT OUT THE SHOWER BUT DOZZED OFF AT BOUT 11:30 AND WOKE UP AT 3AM


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

New topic coming to lowrider general...........keep on the look out. :thumbsup:

5/22/06


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2006, 05:49 AM~5425885
> *morning.  didnt even get to hear "the fucking tranmissions".    dj latin was jammin tight old skoo jams though.
> *





> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 14 2006, 09:13 AM~5426167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes yes the dj's where off the hook......and tha fucking transmissions where off the hook as well

repost police....lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 14 2006, 01:20 PM~5427308
> *yes yes yes the dj's where off the hook......and tha fucking transmissions where off the hook as well
> 
> repost police....lol
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 14 2006, 01:20 PM~5427308
> *yes yes yes the dj's where off the hook......and tha fucking transmissions where off the hook as well
> 
> repost police....lol
> *


THEY WERE OFF THE HOOK. :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Yesterday was awesome! That band was pretty good. I liked the whole rap/emo thing, it was bad ass! Are they on myspace?

My favorite part of last night was when Goofy said.....
"Sixty8pimp this is new orleans roller, new orleans roller this is sixty8pimp" and so I wouldn't be left out I said and "this is MsLowriderChick!!!!!!"

When we getting our LiL shirts???

I still didn't get SumPoosie.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 14 2006, 01:54 PM~5427851
> *and so I wouldn't be left out I said and "this is MsLowriderChick!!!!!!"
> 
> *


forgot to mention you ::struck a pose:: when you said it!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

OH yeah!!! LOL That was funny!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

why ya'll let me leave like that anyway.. i was fk'd up.. :nono:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm sorry, i felt bad, but what was i suppose to do?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

For real.. struck that pose with PRIDE too!!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2006, 03:02 PM~5427886
> *why ya'll let me leave like that anyway.. i was fk'd up..  :nono:
> *



glad to see you made it home ok dude


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 14 2006, 02:11 PM~5427918
> *I'm sorry, i felt bad, but what was i suppose to do?
> *


nothing.. was j/k. i wasn't that drunk. woulda been if i stayed much longer. did you win any bottles?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 14 2006, 03:12 PM~5427922
> *glad to see you made it home ok dude
> *


WUT IT DO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP FOLX


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck im tired


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*any body got some red neons for sale....*


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2006, 03:12 PM~5427923
> *nothing..  was j/k.  i wasn't that drunk.  woulda been if i stayed much longer.  did you win any bottles?
> *


Yeah, I bought some tickets and I won...but technically since I'm underage my buddy got em for me... but don't worry i'm not drinking it.... my friends might


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

*Prom After Party!* 
Everyone on LiL invited! If your bored this Friday call me! We are throwing a big after prom party!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 14 2006, 06:41 PM~5429226
> *Prom After Party!
> Everyone on LiL invited! If your bored this Friday call me! We are throwing a big after prom party!
> *


hell, since im not going to san antonio, im probably gonna be bored.. pm me your #. might be old dude there, but fk it a party is a party.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2006, 08:36 PM~5429493
> *hell, since im not going to san antonio, im probably gonna be bored..  pm me your #.    might be old dude there, but fk it a party is a party.
> *


Cool!!!!! bring people.... i'm leaving to SA Saturday night.... oh yeah, if anyone wants to come with me tell me, my cousin David is coming, but my mom said since I'm leaving at night she'd feel more comfortable if a strong guy who knows how to change a flat would come with me...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 14 2006, 06:41 PM~5429226
> *Prom After Party!
> Everyone on LiL invited! If your bored this Friday call me! We are throwing a big after prom party!
> *




LET ME KNOW WUZ UP ON MYSPACE IM PHILLIP PEDRAZA'S HOMEBOY FRANKIE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 14 2006, 03:30 PM~5428272
> *
> *


HOPE YOU GOT YOUR MONEY TIGHT BEFORE SAN ANTONE


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 14 2006, 08:41 PM~5429226
> *Prom After Party!
> Everyone on LiL invited! If your bored this Friday call me! We are throwing a big after prom party!
> *


place and time? :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey REC....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 14 2006, 09:36 PM~5430087
> *Hey REC....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

girl said prom


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 14 2006, 03:26 PM~5427986
> *WUT IT DO
> *



kickin it dogg.. juss finished bringin ma honda home all illegal and shit.. i'll tell you details later..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

If anyone around here is a mechanic or knows a thing or 2.. holla at me man...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2006, 11:24 PM~5430050
> *HOPE YOU GOT YOUR MONEY TIGHT BEFORE SAN ANTONE
> *


:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 13 2006, 10:14 AM~5420812
> *1.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2006, 06:49 AM~5425885
> *morning.  didnt even get to hear "the fucking tranmissions".    dj latin was jammin tight old skoo jams though.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 06:17 AM~5431153
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I think #1 is goofy. :biggrin: I thought it was young goofy and present day goofy. Yeah Saturday was a night of good music. Started with some hardcore by Eyeagainst at Fitzgeralds, got some moshing in.....then tucked my shirt back in and some good work on the 1's n 2's by DJ's Latin and Alien, and then THE FUCKING TRANSMISSIONS!! They even had a video to go along with performance!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 14 2006, 03:26 PM~5427983
> *pics?
> *


coulda just gone...instead of always just asking for pics. You building up a photoshop arsenal archive arent ya. Tricky devil.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2006, 07:29 AM~5431170
> *coulda just gone...instead of always just asking for pics.  You building up a photoshop arsenal archive arent ya.  Tricky devil.
> *


True.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

any pics of the art car parade this past weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 08:04 AM~5431259
> *any pics of the art car parade this past weekend?
> *


I took a picture of a wooden truck rolling by Minute Maid park yesterday.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 08:06 AM~5431264
> *I took a picture of a wooden truck rolling by Minute Maid park yesterday.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 08:10 AM~5431272
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 08:10 AM~5431274
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...





TOOOO LONG A WAIT........

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 08:21 AM~5431307
> *TOOOO LONG A WAIT........
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sort of like the 3rd issue of Spokes N Juice


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 08:22 AM~5431310
> *Sort of like the 3rd issue of Spokes N Juice
> *




:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 14 2006, 02:20 PM~5427308
> *yes yes yes the dj's where off the hook......and tha fucking transmissions where off the hook as well
> 
> repost police....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 08:10 AM~5431274
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS WATCHING THIS SHOW CALLED YO MAMA AND THIS GUY SAID A JOKE LIKE YO MAMA SO SKINNY THAT IF SHE LIFTED HER ARMS UP IN HER SHIRT SHE COULD FALL THREW AND HANG HER SELF THAT PIC KINDA REMMINDED ME OF THAT.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Interesting.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 15 2006, 06:27 AM~5431327
> *I WAS WATCHING THIS SHOW CALLED YO MAMA AND THIS GUY SAID A JOKE LIKE YO MAMA SO SKINNY THAT IF SHE LIFTED HER ARMS UP IN HER SHIRT SHE COULD FALL THREW AND HANG HER SELF THAT PIC KINDA REMMINDED ME OF THAT.
> *


umm.. i dont get it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got better momma joke..

your momma so hairy, bigfoot took a picture of her.


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

I got one... 
Yo momma so ugly she walked into a haunted house and walked out with a job application!

-the mistress-


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 15 2006, 08:49 AM~5431380
> *Interesting.....
> *


I ended up winning the bottle of Patron. Don't drink, so i shared it with people there.


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

You should have traded with me.... I don't drink Crown... but I've never tried Patron.... but I suppose Crown and coke might be aight, but I'm don't really like the taste of alkie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 15 2006, 09:07 AM~5431423
> *You should have traded with me.... I don't drink Crown... but I've never tried Patron.... but I suppose Crown and coke might be aight, but I'm don't really like the taste of alkie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Dude, my mom just sent e this e-mail and it reminded me of ho bad I want my bike to be done.....I'm sad now :tears: :tears: 
I'm bringing my baby to SA. speaking of... any strong men leaving Saturday night???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 15 2006, 09:12 AM~5431443
> *Dude, my mom just sent e this e-mail and it reminded me of ho bad I want my bike to be done.....I'm sad now  :tears:  :tears:
> I'm bringing my baby to SA. speaking of... any strong men leaving Saturday night???
> *


???????????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 08:05 AM~5431419
> *I ended up winning the bottle of Patron.  Don't drink, so i shared it with people there.
> *



And it was good too :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 08:13 AM~5431447
> *???????????
> *


I meant how..... my bad... sorry


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 15 2006, 09:05 AM~5431419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  THAT'S ALL I DRANK ALL NIGHT UNTIL I WON THE BUCKET OF CHOICE (CORONA) AND THE SHOT OF PATRON

WAS TOLD I WON THE BOTTLE OF HEN TOO BUT WASN'T INSIDE WHEN THE DRAWING TOOK PLACE :tears:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

i was told that same thing....hmmm :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :around: :around:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@May 15 2006, 08:25 AM~5431497
> *  BUT I SHOULDN'T HAVE MIXED IT ALL UP :uh:
> 
> THAT'S ALL I DRANK ALL NIGHT UNTIL I WON THE BUCKET OF CHOICE (CORONA) AND THE SHOT OF PATRON
> ...



Damn that sucked. Yeah The hennessey and Patron bottles had more than one number pulled because of no-shows or non-claims. I didnt get as wasted as I did at last years, but then I was drinking Tequila.


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 15 2006, 09:26 AM~5431504
> *i was told that same thing....hmmm  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :around:  :around:
> *


  I SAW MY TICKET ON THE FLOOR AND ASKED JOHN WHO WON :tears:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2006, 09:27 AM~5431506
> *Damn that sucked.  Yeah The hennessey and Patron bottles had more than one number pulled because of no-shows or non-claims.  I didnt get as wasted as I did at last years, but then I was drinking Tequila.
> *


 :biggrin: TRUE, LAST YEAR I HAD A HELLUVA LOT MORE TO <s>CHUG</s> DRINK


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2006, 09:27 AM~5431506
> *Damn that sucked.  Yeah The hennessey and Patron bottles had more than one number pulled because of no-shows or non-claims.  I didnt get as wasted as I did at last years, but then I was drinking Tequila.
> *



pics?


















:biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

It ok, maybe it just wasn't meant to be.....beside alcohol is bad for you.... I'll share mine with you though.... but you gotta come to Galveston on Friday night if you want some...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 08:29 AM~5431514
> *pics?
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Cocktails made with SumPoosie *

These are some delicious cocktail recipes that you will enjoy. If your bartender does not know how to make them, print out this page for him/her. 


Pink Poosie Sunrise
1 1/2 oz. Premium Tequila
fill with SumPoosie and a splash of grenadine
ice


Tangy Poosie
1 1/2 oz Tanquray
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Screaming Poosie
1 1/2 oz. Vodka
1/2 oz.Chambord, SumPoosie and ice

Puckered Poosie
1 oz Premium Vodka
1/2 oz of your favorite Pucker, SumPoosie and ice

Poosie Bomb
1 1/4 oz. Jagermeister
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Poosie Island
1/4 oz of each of:
vodka, gin, rum, tequila, triple sec
fill with SumPoosie and ice

High class Poosie
A glass of your favorite champagne
top off with with SumPoosie

Tropical Poosie
1 1/2 oz any flavored Malibu Rum
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Royal Poosie
1 1/2 oz Crown Royal
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Southern Poosie
1 1/2 oz Southern Comfort
fill with SumPoosie and ice

The Captain's Poosie
1 1/2 oz Captain Morgan
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Berry Delicious Poosie
1 1/2 oz any berry flavored vodka
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Poosie Light
1 1/2 oz vodka
fill with Think Pink Sugar Free and ice

Hot Poosie
1 1/2 oz Bacardi 151
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Pink Lemonade Poosie
1 1/2 oz any orange flavored vodka
splash of Chambord and a splash of sour mix
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Fuzzy Poosie
1 1/2 oz vodka
1/2 oz peach schnapps
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Sum Jolly Poosie
1 1/2 oz Watermelon Smirnoff
fill with SumPoosie and ice
(also makes a great shot!) 

Serve these next three as bombs, dropping them
into a beer glass full of Sum Poosie

Pantie Dropper (Flaming Shot)
Sum Poosie, Smirnoff Apple and a splash of Apple Pucker
Serve in shot glass with a splash of "151"


Wet Poosie (Flaming Shot)
Sum Poosie, Smirnoff watermelon and a splash of Watermelon Pucker
Serve in shot glass with a splash of "151"


Flaming Cherry (Flaming Shot)
Sum Poosie, Smirnoff and Amaretto
Serve in shot glass with a splash of "151"
(Special thanks to Jaime from Last Call for these flaming bomb shots) 

Poosie By Chad
1 oz. Absolute Vodka
3/4 oz. Chambord
fill with SumPoosie and ice


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2006, 09:30 AM~5431521
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2006, 08:30 AM~5431521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's mine!!!! Gimme!!!


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 15 2006, 09:29 AM~5431515
> *It ok, maybe it just wasn't meant to  be.....beside alcohol is bad for you.... I'll share mine with you though.... but you gotta come to Galveston on Friday night if you want some...
> *


  CAN'T...HAVE THE NEXT TWO WEEKENDS BOOKED UP FOR FRIDAY AND SATURDAY.....BUT YOU CAN "HAVE ONE FOR ME"


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2006, 09:30 AM~5431521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@May 15 2006, 08:32 AM~5431532
> * CAN'T...HAVE THE NEXT TWO WEEKENDS BOOKED UP FOR FRIDAY AND SATURDAY.....BUT YOU CAN "HAVE ONE FOR ME"
> *


Ok.... I'll even take a picture and send it to you!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Bottle models ahahhaha :biggrin:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 15 2006, 09:33 AM~5431538
> *Ok.... I'll even take a picture and send it to you!
> *


 :uh: WHY? TO TEASE ME EVEN MORE?



J/K :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 15 2006, 08:34 AM~5431545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't be a tease cuz I'm not taking pics like the bottle models


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 15 2006, 09:37 AM~5431563
> *It won't be a tease cuz I'm not taking pics like the bottle models
> *


 :thumbsdown: BUT THAT'S WHAT I WAS HOPING FOR? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@May 15 2006, 08:39 AM~5431573
> *:thumbsdown: BUT THAT'S WHAT I WAS HOPING FOR? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ok then...maybe one like the bottle models...LMAO


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 15 2006, 09:41 AM~5431579
> *Ok then...maybe one like the bottle models...LMAO
> *


  


:angry: AT ME FOR NOT GOING :banghead: ROMPE---> :twak: <---ALIEN


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@May 15 2006, 08:42 AM~5431591
> *
> :angry: AT ME FOR NOT GOING :banghead: ROMPE---> :twak: <---ALIEN
> *


LOL!!! Your crazy!!! Alien??


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 15 2006, 09:44 AM~5431599
> *LOL!!! Your crazy!!! Alien??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@May 15 2006, 09:34 AM~5431546
> *:uh: WHY? TO TEASE ME EVEN MORE?
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


Casanova, take that to offtopic. :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 09:50 AM~5431624
> *Casanova, take that to offtopic.  :twak:
> *



YEAH... we only talk about important stuff in here.

:biggrin: 


:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 08:52 AM~5431630
> *YEAH... we only talk about important stuff in here.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


*YEAH*

Cocktails made with SumPoosie 

These are some delicious cocktail recipes that you will enjoy. If your bartender does not know how to make them, print out this page for him/her. 


Pink Poosie Sunrise
1 1/2 oz. Premium Tequila
fill with SumPoosie and a splash of grenadine
ice


Tangy Poosie
1 1/2 oz Tanquray
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Screaming Poosie
1 1/2 oz. Vodka
1/2 oz.Chambord, SumPoosie and ice

Puckered Poosie
1 oz Premium Vodka
1/2 oz of your favorite Pucker, SumPoosie and ice

Poosie Bomb
1 1/4 oz. Jagermeister
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Poosie Island
1/4 oz of each of:
vodka, gin, rum, tequila, triple sec
fill with SumPoosie and ice

High class Poosie
A glass of your favorite champagne
top off with with SumPoosie

Tropical Poosie
1 1/2 oz any flavored Malibu Rum
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Royal Poosie
1 1/2 oz Crown Royal
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Southern Poosie
1 1/2 oz Southern Comfort
fill with SumPoosie and ice

The Captain's Poosie
1 1/2 oz Captain Morgan
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Berry Delicious Poosie
1 1/2 oz any berry flavored vodka
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Poosie Light
1 1/2 oz vodka
fill with Think Pink Sugar Free and ice

Hot Poosie
1 1/2 oz Bacardi 151
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Pink Lemonade Poosie
1 1/2 oz any orange flavored vodka
splash of Chambord and a splash of sour mix
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Fuzzy Poosie
1 1/2 oz vodka
1/2 oz peach schnapps
fill with SumPoosie and ice

Sum Jolly Poosie
1 1/2 oz Watermelon Smirnoff
fill with SumPoosie and ice
(also makes a great shot!) 

Serve these next three as bombs, dropping them
into a beer glass full of Sum Poosie

Pantie Dropper (Flaming Shot)
Sum Poosie, Smirnoff Apple and a splash of Apple Pucker
Serve in shot glass with a splash of "151"


Wet Poosie (Flaming Shot)
Sum Poosie, Smirnoff watermelon and a splash of Watermelon Pucker
Serve in shot glass with a splash of "151"


Flaming Cherry (Flaming Shot)
Sum Poosie, Smirnoff and Amaretto
Serve in shot glass with a splash of "151"
(Special thanks to Jaime from Last Call for these flaming bomb shots) 

Poosie By Chad
1 oz. Absolute Vodka
3/4 oz. Chambord
fill with SumPoosie and ice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 09:52 AM~5431630
> *YEAH... we only talk about important stuff in here.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Like the release of Spokes N Juice 3rd issue release date.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ese vato didn't want to give up the mic *John (Firme) -* "hey, i'm liking this talking on the mic and i'm really drunk!"

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5431626


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistress_713_@May 15 2006, 09:07 AM~5431423
> *You should have traded with me.... I don't drink Patron.... but I suppose Crown and coke might be aight, but I'm don't really like the taste of alkie
> *


my two favorites :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 09:53 AM~5431634
> *Like the release of Spokes N Juice 3rd issue release date.
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 09:56 AM~5431643
> *:biggrin:
> *


Date expected of release??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 09:58 AM~5431649
> *Date expected of release??
> *



TBA... soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 09:59 AM~5431654
> *TBA... soon.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

DUAL, HOW BIG SHOULD THE GLASS BE FOR THE SumPoosie? 8 OR 16 OZ?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@May 15 2006, 09:04 AM~5431670
> *DUAL, HOW BIG SHOULD THE GLASS BE FOR THE  SumPoosie? 8 OR 16 OZ?
> *


I aint even sure! :0 

Think Pink Drink Recipes page

:biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

dj short dog ... can you help out?! Thanks! :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=261462


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Back on days and no more weekends....... :cheesy: Shortdog you gonna be in SanAntonio?? If so we can talk in person.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2006, 09:48 AM~5431861
> *texasgold ... can you help out?! Thanks!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=261462
> *



thank you, that will be one beer :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5432396


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> dj short dog ... can you help out?! Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> Sure.........just let me know where to send it. The one we're playing now is Pourin' Up but I have several new Pimp C tracks.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2006, 10:22 AM~5432362
> *Back on days and no more weekends....... :cheesy: Shortdog you gonna be in SanAntonio?? If so we can talk in person.
> *


I have a gig pending.......but if it doesn't go through then I'll be out there checkin' it out......if not just hit me up and we can meet up somewhere.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 15 2006, 12:47 PM~5432444
> *I have a gig pending.......but if it doesn't go through then I'll be out there checkin' it out......if not just hit me up and we can meet up somewhere.
> *


Let me know asap if you do go so that i can get a trailer to take the grand national home.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 12:49 PM~5432452
> *Let me know asap if you do go so that i can get a trailer to take the grand national home.
> *


Hey Latin do you have any Devin the dude tracks?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2006, 12:51 PM~5432466
> *Hey Latin do you have any Devin the dude tracks?
> *


Don't know man, if i do it's somewhere in that collection of music.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:0 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 15 2006, 12:53 PM~5432475
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!! I still have to download the pics from my computer. She was a cool ruca. Ended up taking a homeboys cat home. lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 12:52 PM~5432472
> *Don't know man, if i do it's somewhere in that collection of music.
> *


you need a burner still?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2006, 12:54 PM~5432481
> *you need a burner still?
> *


Si.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 10:49 AM~5432452
> *Let me know asap if you do go so that i can get a trailer to take the grand national home.
> *


I thought you were going to SanAntonio also? Either way if I go, I won't be showing so you can still use my enclosed if you need to. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 15 2006, 12:56 PM~5432493
> *I thought you were going to SanAntonio also? Either way if I go, I won't be showing so you can still use my enclosed if you need to. :biggrin:
> *


Nope, not going. Waiting for the Majestix picnic at the end of the month. Thanks short I'll let you know laters.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 12:54 PM~5432485
> *Si.
> *


Maybe ill send some cash your way for a mower if you still have them.... then you can stop being cheap and get your burner.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2006, 01:00 PM~5432506
> *Maybe ill send some cash your way for a mower if you still have them.... then you can stop being cheap and get your burner.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Not being cheap, just don't like going shopping.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 15 2006, 10:53 AM~5432475
> *:0
> *


Oh hell..........I can already see what yall gonna do with them ass shots...... :biggrin: 

Let me when u ready to lay sum tracks!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 15 2006, 01:04 PM~5432520
> *Oh hell..........I can already see what yall gonna do with them ass shots...... :biggrin:
> 
> Let me when u ready to lay sum tracks!
> *


Man, Mario Garcia saw that pic of the 3 models posing on your impala and let me say, I'm not posting that pic. Pinche comadre told all the homeboys yesterday about it. :twak: LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> > dj short dog ... can you help out?! Thanks! :biggrin:
> >
> > Sure.........just let me know where to send it. The one we're playing now is Pourin' Up but I have several new Pimp C tracks.
> 
> ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 15 2006, 12:04 PM~5432520
> *Oh hell..........I can already see what yall gonna do with them ass shots...... :biggrin:
> 
> Let me when u ready to lay sum tracks!
> *


That's cool. Been itching to start doing music again.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 12:06 PM~5432531
> *Man, Mario Garcia saw that pic of the 3 models posing on your impala and let me say, I'm not posting that pic.  Pinche comadre told all the homeboys yesterday about it.  :twak:  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 11:06 AM~5432531
> *Man, Mario Garcia saw that pic of the 3 models posing on your impala and let me say, I'm not posting that pic.  Pinche comadre told all the homeboys yesterday about it.  :twak:  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!
> *


.......................lol................ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 15 2006, 12:38 PM~5432407
> *thank you, that will be one beer :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5432396
> *


 Thanks!! Lone Star will get you that beer  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 15 2006, 01:10 PM~5432559
> *:biggrin:
> *


Some model sure knew how to stick that ass out. LMFAO!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 12:12 PM~5432577
> *Some model sure knew how to stick that ass out.  LMFAO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 12:13 PM~5432588
> *pics?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2006, 12:22 PM~5432362
> *Back on days and no more weekends....... :cheesy: Shortdog you gonna be in SanAntonio?? If so we can talk in person.
> *


Welcome Back Carter! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 15 2006, 01:14 PM~5432594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

wheres my sh*t at foo!??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 12:15 PM~5432601
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> wheres my sh*t at foo!??
> *


this week fool this week lol maybe


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2006, 01:15 PM~5432599
> *Welcome Back Carter! :biggrin:
> *


Boom Boom Washington :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 01:13 PM~5432588
> *pics?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 01:18 PM~5432619
> *:nono:
> *



Are they being published or online?


:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

latin pinche pendejo no me mandes babosadas buey :angry: lmfao


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 01:20 PM~5432628
> *Are they being published or online?
> :biggrin:
> *


That one pic we are talmbout won't lol, it's worse than the wig pics.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 02:07 PM~5432813
> *That one pic we are talmbout won't lol, it's worse than the wig pics.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 01:07 PM~5432813
> *That one pic we are talmbout won't lol, it's worse than the wig pics.
> *


i say post it up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 15 2006, 02:10 PM~5432832
> *i say post it up
> *


Everyone that saw the pic in my camera kept saying, "the one in the middle sure knows how to stick that ass out!" lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what can be worse than the WIG pictures... :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 01:07 PM~5432813
> *That one pic we are talmbout won't lol, it's worse than the wig pics.
> *


I opened my envelope. It said I won a free dessert.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 15 2006, 02:11 PM~5432848
> *what can be worse than the WIG pictures...  :roflmao:
> *


You don't want to know mayne! :burn:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 15 2006, 02:43 PM~5433003
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 03:02 PM~5433109
> *:angry:
> *



I see your truck Latin...



:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

POST SOME PICS OF THE FIRME DANCE!!!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2006, 07:22 AM~5431310
> *Sort of like the 3rd issue of Spokes N Juice
> *



the suspence is killing me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 15 2006, 03:30 PM~5433255
> * POST SOME PICS OF THE FIRME DANCE!!!
> *


Pics are still in my camera. Got some good ones, will do tomorrow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ATTN ALL MEMBERS OF THE NBL. WE WILL HAVE A MEETING TO DECIDE THE FATE OF "EX214 GIRL". SHE HAS LOST THE BET WITH ME FOR 700 DOLLARS AND DOES NOT WANT TO PAY. THIS IS AN ISSUE THAT THE NBL MUST RESOLVE IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THE CHAIR FOR VICE PRESIDENT OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS WILL NOW BE AVAILABLE DENA YOU HAVE BEEN TERMINATED. YOU AINT CADILLACKIN, YOU ARE LACKIN CADDY


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 04:35 PM~5433903
> *THE CHAIR FOR VICE PRESIDENT OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS WILL NOW BE AVAILABLE DENA YOU HAVE BEEN TERMINATED. YOU AINT CADILLACKIN, YOU ARE LACKIN CADDY
> *


but if she's no longer the VP, who will get your coffee :cheesy: 




























:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: JUST HAVE MY MUTHAFUCKIN MONEY DENA BEFORE I HAVE TO CALL MY SLAPACHUMP TRIBE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BIG D WHY DOES IT TAKE YOUR 20 MINS TO TYPE A POST


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 04:32 PM~5433884
> *ATTN ALL MEMBERS OF THE NBL. WE WILL HAVE A MEETING TO DECIDE THE FATE OF "EX214 GIRL". SHE HAS LOST THE BET WITH ME FOR 700 DOLLARS AND DOES NOT WANT TO PAY. THIS IS AN ISSUE THAT THE NBL MUST RESOLVE IMMEDIATELY.
> *


Well...a bet is a bet.... Although I'd have to hear her side too...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 04:13 PM~5434016
> *BIG D WHY DOES IT TAKE YOUR 20 MINS TO TYPE A POST
> *


cause i aint got much to say.. 

by da way, price of these 20" ice metals i got just went down to $250.  priced to move.. interested, holla @ ur boy.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 05:32 PM~5433884
> *ATTN ALL MEMBERS OF THE NBL. WE WILL HAVE A MEETING TO DECIDE THE FATE OF "EX214 GIRL". SHE HAS LOST THE BET WITH ME FOR 700 DOLLARS AND DOES NOT WANT TO PAY. THIS IS AN ISSUE THAT THE NBL MUST RESOLVE IMMEDIATELY.
> *


QUIT LYING ****** :uh: :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2006, 07:06 PM~5434771
> *QUIT LYING ****** :uh: :nono:
> *


IS OR IS NOT YOUR "CADILLAC" GOING TO BE AT SAN ANTONIO.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 09:31 PM~5434858
> *IS OR IS NOT YOUR "CADILLAC" GOING TO BE AT SAN ANTONIO.
> *


QUE QUE?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2006, 07:32 PM~5434864
> *QUE QUE?
> *


QUE QUE MY 700 DOLLARS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2006, 08:32 PM~5434864
> *QUE QUE?
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 04:13 PM~5434016
> *BIG D WHY DOES IT TAKE YOUR 20 MINS TO TYPE A POST
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THE NBL HAS CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT THE "EX 214 GIRL" FITS THE STATUS OF A NO-RIDER. ONCE YOU GET A REAL LOW-RIDE YOU CAN REAPPLY FOR MEMBERSHIP.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 09:15 PM~5435141
> *THE NBL HAS CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT THE "EX 214 GIRL" FITS THE STATUS OF A NO-RIDER. ONCE YOU GET A REAL LOW-RIDE YOU CAN REAPPLY FOR MEMBERSHIP.
> *


That club has a president already...ME :biggrin: Welcome aboard Dena. :roflmao: :roflmao: JK


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

hey Latin, you ready for slap ur co-worker day tomorrow?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 15 2006, 10:17 PM~5435485
> *hey Latin, you ready for slap ur co-worker day tomorrow?
> *


Whats the slap happy occasion?!?










:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2006, 11:19 PM~5435501
> *Whats the slap happy occasion?!?
> 
> 
> ...


I sent u the email earlier...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 15 2006, 10:20 PM~5435509
> *I sent u the email earlier...
> *


ok let me check
:biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2006, 08:56 PM~5435390
> *That club has a president already...ME :biggrin:  Welcome aboard Dena. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  JK
> *


is there a club for people who have bikes but no rides.. im like in between a real rider and no rider


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 13 2006, 02:39 PM~5422197
> *wholesale wheel & tire, on spencer.  rims + tires + mount/balance came to $440 after trading in boo boo hot rod wheels.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A NICE DEAL I PAYED LIKE 450.00 JUST FOR MY CHINA RIMS OVER HERE AT AMERICAN RIMS ABD TIRES ON HEMPSTEAD..WITHOUT TIRES :0


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON MAY 28,06
@ TRADING FAIR FLEA MARKET #4
AT I-45 & LITTLE YORK RD.
:wave:


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

is it free to get in?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 16 2006, 01:32 AM~5436107
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON MAY 28,06
> @ TRADING FAIR FLEA MARKET #4
> AT I-45 & LITTLE YORK RD.
> ...




whos show? Holy Rollers?

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2006, 11:19 PM~5435501
> *Whats the slap happy occasion?!?
> 
> 
> ...


If i wasn't on paper there are 3 punaneys i'd backhand slap here.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 05:06 AM~5436735
> *whos show? Holy Rollers?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


NO ITS ERNEST TINT SHOP CAR SHOW & CONCERT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Majestix Picnic May 28th. Who's heading out to it?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...568&hl=majestix

Leaving at 6AM Sunday morning.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 05:24 AM~5436781
> *Majestix Picnic May 28th.  Who's heading out to it?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...568&hl=majestix
> ...


can i ride with u


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 16 2006, 12:32 AM~5436107
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE CAR SHOW ON MAY 28,06
> @ TRADING FAIR FLEA MARKET #4
> AT I-45 & LITTLE YORK RD.
> ...



i knew nothing about it.. i might show up.. most prolly


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 08:15 AM~5436942
> *can i ride with u
> *


Si.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 06:46 AM~5437022
> *Si.
> *


 :0 im gonna see about trading weekends cuz im scheduled to work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 08:52 AM~5437039
> *:0  im gonna see about trading weekends cuz im scheduled to work
> *


Not coming back til monday morning though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I pinch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 06:55 AM~5437049
> *Not coming back til monday morning though.
> *


baller


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Liv4Lacs, *PROVOK*, lone star

Call me when you have a sec Juan...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

call me brian


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 09:03 AM~5437083
> *call me brian
> *


For what you never fuckin answer your T-mobilejunk track phone :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 09:03 AM~5437084
> *
> *




uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its very important


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

call me lone star


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 09:06 AM~5437098
> *its very important
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dj latin call me up dog


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Someone call me...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 09:06 AM~5437102
> *call me lone star
> *


send him the message you sent me yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ON BEHALF OF THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS, BRIAN CALL ME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2006, 09:07 AM~5437113
> *send him the message you sent me yesterday :cheesy:
> *


just did. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Model?? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wooden truck rolling by....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 09:20 AM~5437166
> *wooden truck rolling by....
> 
> 
> ...




a woodie?

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seen that truck on navigation one time. ugly ass hell.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 08:25 AM~5437187
> *a woodie?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Is that a lambo door in the first pic?!?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 09:30 AM~5437212
> *Is that a lambo door in the first pic?!?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


he needs to ghost ride that whip....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 08:34 AM~5437233
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he needs to ghost ride that whip....
> 
> *


Its a nice generic custom isnt it. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 09:39 AM~5437247
> *Its a nice generic custom isnt it. :uh:
> *



Im going to make him our prez.


he needs a wooden palque too...

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 08:40 AM~5437256
> *Im going to make him our prez.
> he needs a wooden palque too...
> 
> ...


HAHAH a nice cherry finish with some corner mouldings. sounds tight!!


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 08:03 AM~5437084
> *
> *


ummm... houston 

is that girl UH alumni?


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 08:07 AM~5437111
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


what happened? did he fall?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 09:30 AM~5437212
> *Is that a lambo door in the first pic?!?
> *


yes, they came up and the sides of the bed came down. guess he had some kind of hydraulic thing going.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Darkest Hour_@May 16 2006, 09:47 AM~5437284
> *what happened? did he fall?
> *



He's picking up cigarette butts...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkest Hour_@May 16 2006, 09:47 AM~5437284
> *what happened? did he fall?
> *


He was praying to the Aztec Gods :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 07:07 AM~5437111
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he's bowing down to short dogs ride... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 08:50 AM~5437298
> *He was praying to the Aztec Gods  :biggrin:
> *


I figured he was tieing his shoelaces.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't even know if i should post the pic of the Top Notch Models. lmfao!!!!


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

aahahahaha downtown parking is a motherfucker...especially close to the court house


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 08:52 AM~5437306
> *I don't even know if i should post the pic of the Top Notch Models.  lmfao!!!!
> *


*insert persuasive argument here*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkest Hour_@May 16 2006, 09:52 AM~5437307
> *aahahahaha downtown parking is a motherfucker...especially close to the court house
> *


true. hated the days of going to court to defend myself.


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

2 blocks away its 10 bucks 
3 blocks away its 3.25
it just doesnt make sense


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

B.R.B. The porcelain office needs to be occupied, will post pics from Firme CC dance in a few....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 09:59 AM~5437345
> *B.R.B.  The porcelain office needs to be occupied, will post pics from Firme CC dance in a few....
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 10:07 AM~5437382
> *pics?
> *


 :burn:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FIRME C.C.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2006, 10:15 PM~5435141
> *THE NBL HAS CAME TO THE CONCLUSION THAT THE "EX 214 GIRL" FITS THE STATUS OF A NO-RIDER. ONCE YOU GET A REAL LOW-RIDE YOU CAN REAPPLY FOR MEMBERSHIP.
> *


I HATE U 



> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 15 2006, 10:56 PM~5435390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everybody's off that Monday, sonso :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 09:13 AM~5437136
> *just did.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 Now _that_ is a REAL NICE '64 rag :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Bottle of Patron I won.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 10:53 AM~5437617
> *thats it?
> *


i'm trying to do some work fool. :uh: will post more laters.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 10:54 AM~5437629
> *i'm trying to do some work fool.  :uh:  will post more laters.
> *



calmate! "Im trying to do some work"


:uh: 



:twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+May 15 2006, 11:32 PM~5436107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW.. HE HAS SAVED DOOR HANDLES..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 09:03 AM~5437682
> *WOW.. HE HAS SAVED DOOR HANDLES..
> *


more like sanded off! lol.. :roflmao:


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 09:29 AM~5437482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them titties are lookin firme...hahahahahahah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Darkest Hour_@May 16 2006, 09:11 AM~5437743
> *them titties are lookin firme...hahahahahahah
> *


WHOS.. BIG JOHNS


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 10:13 AM~5437759
> *WHOS.. BIG JOHNS
> *


nope the the girls on both sides of .... the heavyset guy


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2006, 09:32 AM~5437495
> *everybody's off that Monday, sonso :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Darkest Hour_@May 16 2006, 09:20 AM~5437808
> *nope the the girls on both sides of .... the heavyset guy
> *


DA ONE ON DA LEFT IS HARACIOS SISTER AND THE ONE OF THE RIGHT IS HER FREIND.... JAILBAIT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT.. ANOTHER JUICED CLUB
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=28028


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 10:24 AM~5437835
> *DA ONE ON DA LEFT IS HARACIOS SISTER AND THE ONE OF THE RIGHT IS HER FREIND.... JAILBAIT
> *


the one on the left is better looking...shes not jailbait to me...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Darkest Hour_@May 16 2006, 09:29 AM~5437873
> *the one on the left is better looking...shes not jailbait to me...
> *


JUST TURNED 18.. I GOT HER NUMBER IF U WANT IT.. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 11:33 AM~5437898
> *JUST TURNED 18.. I GOT HER NUMBER IF U WANT IT.. LOL
> *


Respect Horatio's sister fool :uh: 

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Hook up the number N G A!</span>


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 16 2006, 10:33 AM~5437898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TOP NOTCH MODELS :ugh: 










(SORRY SHORTDOG AND PROVOK)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 11:44 AM~5437964
> *TOP NOTCH MODELS  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...




:barf: :barf: 



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 10:28 AM~5437860
> *CHECK IT OUT.. ANOTHER JUICED CLUB
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=28028
> *


he used to be in the San Antonio chapter, but moved


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 16 2006, 09:41 AM~5437942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWW I SEE.. COOL...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 11:48 AM~5437983
> *:barf:  :barf:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 09:44 AM~5437964
> *TOP NOTCH MODELS  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


HAD TO BE LATIN SLAPPIN SOMEONE ON DA BOOTY..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 09:13 AM~5437759
> *WHOS.. BIG JOHNS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 10:44 AM~5437964
> *TOP NOTCH MODELS  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


WAs this a SnJ function


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 12:03 PM~5438050
> *WAs this a SnJ function
> *


Nope, BLVD. KINGS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 12:03 PM~5438050
> *WAs this a SnJ function
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

LORD C..wuz up..wuz up MIKE..(NOR)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Bears Eat Monkey in Front of Zoo Visitors *


AMSTERDAM, Netherlands - Bears killed and ate a monkey in a Dutch zoo in front of horrified visitors, witnesses and the zoo said Monday. In the incident Sunday at the Beekse Bergen Safari Park, several Sloth bears chased the Barbary macaque into an electric fence, where it was stunned. 

It recovered and fled onto a wooden structure, where one bear pursued and mauled it to death.

The park confirmed the killing in a statement, saying: "In an area where Sloth bears, great apes and Barbary macaques have coexisted peacefully for a long time, the harmony was temporarily disturbed during opening hours on Sunday."

"Of course the habitats here in the safari park are arranged in such a way that one animal almost never kills another, but they are and remain wild animals," it said.

Witness Marco Berelds posted a detailed report on the incident, including photos, on a Dutch Web site. He said one Sloth bear tried unsuccessfully to shake the monkey loose after it took refuge on the structure, built of crossing horizontal and vertical poles.

Ignoring attempts by keepers to distract it, the bear climbed onto a horizontal pole, and, standing stretched on two legs, "used its sharp canines to pull the macaque, which was shrieking and resisting, from its perch."

The bear then brought the animal to a concrete den, where three bears ate it.

The zoo said it "usually wasn't possible" for keepers to intervene when an animal killed another.

The park plans now to move the Barbary macaques — which are large monkeys but often inaccurately called "Barbary Apes" — to another part of the park, it said.



pics of the attack...
http://www.advergraphics.nl/beeksebergen/Beer_vs_Aap.pdf


thems monkeys are good eatin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2006, 08:32 AM~5437495
> *I HATE U
> AH HELL
> 
> ...


lackin caddy


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 16 2006, 11:15 AM~5438136
> *LORD C..wuz up..wuz up MIKE..(NOR)
> *


wut it do


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Latin, shouldnt you have a glove on and maybe some vaseline?! :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 12:42 PM~5438232
> *lackin caddy
> *


So how did that thing with the lil old lady go?? Lol!! :roflmao: Did you like those flapjacks?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

May 27th is my Graduation at Delmar Stadium!

Everyone is welcome.... oh yeah we gonna qafter party that event to....everybody get naked!!!! WOOO HOOOOO!!! Just kidding... only if you want too....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 16 2006, 10:49 AM~5438271
> *May 27th is my Graduation at Delmar Stadium!
> 
> Everyone is welcome.... oh yeah we gonna qafter party that event to....everybody get naked!!!! WOOO HOOOOO!!! Just kidding... only if you want too....
> *


my birthday...


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 16 2006, 12:49 PM~5438271
> *May 27th is my Graduation at Delmar Stadium!
> 
> Everyone is welcome.... oh yeah we gonna qafter party that event to....everybody get naked!!!! WOOO HOOOOO!!! Just kidding... only if you want too....
> *


cool people dont graduate..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 16 2006, 12:56 PM~5438750
> *my birthday...
> *


lots of stuff going on that weekend!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2006, 10:48 AM~5438267
> *So how did that thing with the lil old lady go?? Lol!! :roflmao: Did you like those flapjacks?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 10:44 AM~5437964
> *TOP NOTCH MODELS  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Darkest Hour_@May 16 2006, 02:18 PM~5438872
> *cool people dont graduate..
> *


i was only fucking around if anyone needs a diploma go here

www.jmhs.com


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 11:44 AM~5437964
> *TOP NOTCH MODELS  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


thats just plain sick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 10:44 AM~5437964
> *TOP NOTCH MODELS  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this is a start of a new trend in lowriding? A real innovation!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 11:44 AM~5437964
> *TOP NOTCH MODELS  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 where my dollars at?! :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuz up danny....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 16 2006, 03:40 PM~5439311
> *Is this is a start of a new trend in lowriding? A real innovation!
> *


Yep, don't forget the wigs and the manequins :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

juan look like hes really ready for you to slap that azz...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 04:50 PM~5439675
> *juan look like hes really ready for you to slap that azz...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yo.. sup. fk'n doctor injected shoulder with staroid. feeling like barry bonds. 

so, anybody find cruise spot for this weekend? (those of us not going to san antonio). ??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2006, 04:55 PM~5439726
> *yo.. sup.  fk'n doctor injected shoulder with staroid.  feeling like barry bonds.
> 
> so, anybody find cruise spot for this weekend? (those of us not going to san antonio). ??
> *


Yes, Hooters is the spot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 02:57 PM~5439737
> *Yes, Hooters is the spot.
> *


which one?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

RUMOR IS THE PURPLE PRUNE FLEETWOOD WONT EVEN MAKE IT FOR HOUSTON SHOW, DENA SAY IT AINT SO.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

can i join the NBL??? How can I?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 16 2006, 03:13 PM~5439786
> *can i join the NBL??? How can I?
> *


THERE IS EXTENSIVE TRAINING THAT MUST BE ENDURED, ITS NOT FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2006, 05:09 PM~5439773
> *which one?
> *


It's been different ones depending on where everyone that stays back agrees on. Hopefully the kirby one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BIG JOHN GETTING READY TO BUST WINDMILLS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Senor Majic looks scared. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 05:11 PM~5439782
> *RUMOR IS THE PURPLE PRUNE FLEETWOOD WONT EVEN MAKE IT FOR HOUSTON SHOW, DENA SAY IT AINT SO.
> *


 :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

~baila. baila esta cumbia
un ritmo un ritmo sin igual~


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2006, 03:18 PM~5439821
> *:guns:
> *


HOPE YOU GOT YOUR WALLET READY IM BRINGIN THE WHOLE HOOD TO POP TONITE, BEERS ON YOU SUCKA


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 05:19 PM~5439826
> *HOPE YOU GOT YOUR WALLET READY IM BRINGIN THE WHOLE HOOD TO POP TONITE, BEERS ON YOU SUCKA
> *


 :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

NAH JK ITS JUST ME.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 04:14 PM~5439790
> *THERE IS EXTENSIVE TRAINING THAT MUST BE ENDURED, ITS NOT FOR EVERYONE.
> *


what kinda training


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 05:21 PM~5439847
> *NAH JK ITS JUST ME.
> *


You better get there before 7pm then cause it's $1 beer until then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 16 2006, 03:22 PM~5439854
> *what kinda training
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2006, 03:22 PM~5439856
> *You better get there before 7pm then cause it's $1 beer until then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


ILL JUST GET YOUR COUSIN TO BUY ME AND MY 2 HOMEBOYS ALL THE BEER, KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 05:24 PM~5439865
> *ILL JUST GET YOUR COUSIN TO BUY ME AND MY 2 HOMEBOYS ALL THE BEER, KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *


you big pimp you :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2006, 03:26 PM~5439881
> *you big pimp you :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 05:27 PM~5439884
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

to the windoooooowww .... to the WALL


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 04:23 PM~5439859
> *
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2006, 05:32 PM~5439938
> *:ugh:
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I got a good pic of you and your wife mang!

*1984CADDY* :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ok i'm off for the rest of the week, so where is the party :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@May 16 2006, 04:42 PM~5440014
> *:uh:
> *


chunk a duece :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 04:45 PM~5440043
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


for some reason i cant see any of the pic you have posted, not even the ones from this morning


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+May 16 2006, 05:55 PM~5440122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S YO'CHEAPINTERNETESSAY


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 04:39 PM~5439992
> *I got a good pic of you and your wife mang!
> 
> 1984CADDY  :scrutinize:
> *


send it to me on the downlow.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 03:59 PM~5440144
> *
> IT'S YO'CHEAPINTERNETESSAY
> *


So is homeboy gonna be in town with the National?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

People on myspace, read my last BLOG and tell me the truth


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 03:14 PM~5439792
> *It's been different ones depending on where everyone that stays back agrees on.  hopefully the kirby one.
> 
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 03:14 PM~5439792
> *It's been different ones depending on where everyone that stays back agrees on.  hopefully the kirby one.
> 
> *


hooters huh.. but i dont like hot wings. have thing about gettin hands sticky.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 04:59 PM~5440144
> *
> IT'S YO'CHEAPINTERNETESSAY
> *


Naw I know when I save some of your pics, they wont open even in photoshop!! I think its the ones from your phone though. I can view them but not open and edit them. So i just do screen shots and paste into photoshop.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 16 2006, 06:12 PM~5440556
> *wut it do htown
> *


que se hace?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MsLowriderchick, Dualhex02

06 Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 16 2006, 06:26 PM~5440658
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MsLowriderchick, Dualhex02
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: 
Was bonnie mad at clyde? hehehe then yup yup.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 06:25 PM~5440654
> *que se hace?
> *


nada nomas chilliando


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 16 2006, 06:26 PM~5440658
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MsLowriderchick, Dualhex02
> 
> ...


awwwwwwww how cute.bonnie and clyde.dual is so gangsta.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 16 2006, 06:38 PM~5440705
> *awwwwwwww how cute.bonnie and clyde.dual is so gangsta.
> *


 :guns: Dats right hahahaha


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 06:42 PM~5440735
> *:guns: Dats right hahahaha
> *


everybody run and hide. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 16 2006, 06:44 PM~5440755
> *everybody run and hide. :biggrin:
> *


So who you more excited about seeing Deftones or Korn ahahahahaha


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 06:45 PM~5440767
> *So who you more excited about seeing Deftones or Korn ahahahahaha
> *


korn on the cob


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 06:45 PM~5440767
> *So who you more excited about seeing Deftones or Korn ahahahahaha
> *


does my girl know about that.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 16 2006, 06:46 PM~5440774
> *korn on the cob
> *


HAHAH if only you knew where they got their name from, youd really think that was a funny reference. :biggrin: 

I wanna see deftones....but the lawn is too far but nice at only 9.99. I may splurge and get GA Pit tix for $59!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 16 2006, 06:46 PM~5440781
> *does my girl know about that.
> *


I believe I mentioned it and if not she's bound to see it on here or on myspace...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 06:47 PM~5440791
> *HAHAH if only you knew where they got their name from, youd really think that was a funny reference. :biggrin:
> 
> I wanna see deftones....but the lawn is too far but nice at only 9.99.  I may splurge and get GA Pit tix for $59!!
> *


i hope wifey dont make me go to that. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 16 2006, 06:49 PM~5440808
> *i hope wifey dont make me go to that. :angry:
> *


what to the pit or show in general? I was at Fitzgeralds SAturday in the pit before I showed up at the Firme dance. Thats why I went in to tuck my shirt in when I got there. Friggin JOhn announcing to everyone I showed up ahahah :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 06:53 PM~5440839
> *what to the pit or show in general?  I was at Fitzgeralds SAturday in the pit before I showed up at the Firme dance.  Thats why I went in to tuck my shirt in when I got there.  Friggin JOhn announcing to everyone I showed up ahahah :biggrin:
> *


u tucked your shirt in.your so gangsta.lol.i dont want to go to no pit or show.i just told my girl about it she said she knew already.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Got this e-mail today thought id share.....



>> Subject: *DON'T BUY PEPSI IN THE NEW CAN! *
>> 
>> 
>> Don't buy Pepsi in the new can. Pepsi has a new "patriotic" can 
>> coming out with pictures of the Empire State Building, and the 
>> Pledge of Allegiance on them. 
>> However, Pepsi left out two little words on the pledge, 
>> 
>> "Under God." 
>> Pepsi said they didn't want to offend anyone. 
>> 
>> In that case, we don't 
>> want to offend anyone at the Pepsi corporate office, either! 
>> So if we don't buy any Pepsi product, they will not be offended 
>> when they don't receive our money that has the words 
>> 
>> "In God We Trust" on it. 
>> 





I drink coke anyways


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2006, 08:33 PM~5441097
> *Got this e-mail today thought id share.....
> >> Subject: DON'T BUY PEPSI IN THE NEW CAN!
> >>
> ...






repost...


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 08:43 PM~5441194
> *repost...
> :biggrin:
> *


when? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2006, 09:16 PM~5441329
> *when? :dunno:
> *




last year...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 09:19 PM~5441356
> *last year...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


4 real?????? :0 






I still like coca cola better :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2006, 09:20 PM~5441373
> *4 real?????? :0
> I still like coca cola better :biggrin:
> *



Ive never seen the pepsi cans they were talking about though. I drink Coke only.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 16 2006, 11:15 AM~5438136
> *LORD C..wuz up..wuz up MIKE..(NOR)
> *



wadup goof dogg?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2006, 09:28 AM~5437860
> *CHECK IT OUT.. ANOTHER JUICED CLUB
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=28028
> *



no they have a chapter in Canada/New york area


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2006, 09:44 AM~5437964
> *TOP NOTCH MODELS  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...



broke back lowriders


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 16 2006, 10:23 AM~5438183
> *Bears Eat Monkey in Front of Zoo Visitors
> AMSTERDAM, Netherlands - Bears killed and ate a monkey in a Dutch zoo in front of horrified visitors, witnesses and the zoo said Monday. In the incident Sunday at the Beekse Bergen Safari Park, several Sloth bears chased the Barbary macaque into an electric fence, where it was stunned.
> 
> ...



this is not NBL approved material


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 16 2006, 08:55 PM~5442000
> *this is not NBL approved material
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHO EVER DIDNT GO TO POP MISSED OUT, BEER WAS ON DENA, LITERALLY :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 10:12 PM~5442112
> *WHO EVER DIDNT GO TO POP MISSED OUT, BEER WAS ON DENA, LITERALLY  :0
> *


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 16 2006, 06:46 PM~5440781
> *does my girl know about that.
> *


I have Known for a while


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 06:53 PM~5440839
> *what to the pit or show in general?  I was at Fitzgeralds SAturday in the pit before I showed up at the Firme dance.  Thats why I went in to tuck my shirt in when I got there.  Friggin JOhn announcing to everyone I showed up ahahah :biggrin:
> *


Hdosent wanna let me go or go with me :angry:  :uh:  :nono: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Latin what you finna do with with your Right hand there buddy???? Watch out Provok. Es la mano pachona. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 16 2006, 10:55 PM~5442000
> *this is not NBL approved material
> *



Its ok. Im just a peon...



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2006, 11:11 PM~5442106
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 17 2006, 05:05 AM~5443435
> *Its ok. Im just a peon...
> :biggrin:
> *


that you are


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey you guys go to www.click2houston.com scroll to the bottom right hand corner and vote for KLOL The Mexicanz for favorite Houston Morning show!!!!! 

They are neck to neck w/KTBZ Rod Ryan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 16 2006, 06:09 PM~5440211
> *So is homeboy gonna be in town with the National?
> *


Yes, I'll call you laters today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2006, 08:20 AM~5443606
> *Hey you guys go to www.click2houston.com scroll to the bottom right hand corner and vote for KLOL The Mexicanz for favorite Houston Morning show!!!!!
> 
> They are neck to neck w/KTBZ Rod Ryan
> *


Both suck. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2006, 07:33 PM~5441097
> *Got this e-mail today thought id share.....
> >> Subject: DON'T BUY PEPSI IN THE NEW CAN!
> >>
> ...


FYI - Not only is that VERY old....it's also false....it was Dr. Pepper and it was back in back in Nov. 2001


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2006, 08:25 AM~5443619
> *FYI - Not only is that VERY old....it's also false....it was Dr. Pepper and it was back in back in Nov. 2001
> *


Is Mike going to Dallas on the 28th?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 07:23 AM~5443613
> *Both suck.  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 07:26 AM~5443623
> *Is Mike going to Dallas on the 28th?
> *



I don't know for sure if "W-E" are going to Dallas on the 28th yet, depends on a couple of things.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 17 2006, 08:28 AM~5443627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I say Mike I mean it as "the family" :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 07:32 AM~5443639
> *
> When I say Mike I mean it as "the family"  :ugh:
> *



and you know we got a whole LOTTA family - three kids fixen to break some folks $$$$$


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2006, 08:38 AM~5443657
> *and you know we got a whole LOTTA family - three kids fixen to break some folks $$$$$
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Email me s'il vous plait


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Ahem..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 17 2006, 08:50 AM~5443697
> *Ahem..
> *


Wutup playa.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up pete??? find a car yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2006, 06:20 AM~5443606
> *Hey you guys go to www.click2houston.com scroll to the bottom right hand corner and vote for KLOL The Mexicanz for favorite Houston Morning show!!!!!
> 
> They are neck to neck w/KTBZ Rod Ryan
> *


real mexicans dont vote.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2006, 09:05 AM~5443747
> *real mexicans dont vote.
> *


 :biggrin: (we either illegal or on paper)


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 16 2006, 09:54 PM~5441990
> *broke back lowriders
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2006, 08:25 AM~5443619
> *FYI - Not only is that VERY old....it's also false....it was Dr. Pepper and it was back in back in Nov. 2001
> *


Dr. Pepper sux (IMO)!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 06:27 PM~5440667
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> Was bonnie mad at clyde? hehehe then yup yup.
> *


If she was in the same situation maybe.... but you know I love you boo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2006, 06:49 PM~5440447
> *hooters huh..  but i dont like hot wings.  have thing about gettin hands sticky.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 16 2006, 05:19 PM~5439826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not what you think - or maybe it is


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

morning peeps...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 08:19 AM~5443802
> *If she was in the same situation maybe.... but you know I love you boo
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


1432187 :biggrin:

Back from the beeper days.

07734 to all my LIL homies 

038 2 09 537 to all the hotties. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 09:57 AM~5443980
> *1432187 :biggrin:
> 
> Back from the beeper days.
> ...


those were the days of carrying pagers. :tears: i remember when some fools thought it was cool walking around with 3 or more pagers. lol


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 08:57 AM~5443980
> *1432187 :biggrin:
> 
> Back from the beeper days.
> ...


Sorry but I think I had a pager for like a month in 6th grade then I broke it. but yeah... Quick question for everyone who knows me and has had a conversation with me...

*Am I ugly on the inside, if the answer is yes PM me and explain to me why..... * 

Yesterday someone told me I was, and it has really affected me....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 10:07 AM~5444027
> *Sorry but I think I had a pager for like a month in 6th grade then I broke it. but yeah... Quick question for everyone who knows me and has had a conversation with me...
> 
> Am I ugly on the inside, if the answer is yes PM me and explain to me why.....
> ...


I already replied. boobage = never noticed


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 09:08 AM~5444030
> *I already replied.  boobage = never noticed
> *


For real??? Where??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 10:09 AM~5444037
> *For real??? Where??
> *


on your chest? :cheesy:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 09:10 AM~5444042
> *on your chest?  :cheesy:
> *


Interesting, so is the a yes???  or no??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 09:13 AM~5444058
> *Interesting, so is the a yes???   or no??
> *


he says he hasnt ever been able to look any deeper than the cleavage. :biggrin: 

What do you mean "ugly" on the inside?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 10:13 AM~5444058
> *Interesting, so is the a yes???   or no??
> *


never noticed. you are cool with me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 10:15 AM~5444060
> *he says he hasnt ever been able to look any deeper than the cleavage.  :biggrin:
> 
> What do you mean "ugly" on the inside?
> *


thanks i was about to drop it in chinese to clarify it. :dunno: 

你有一些好的胸部


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

This person said it to me because I looked ghetto one day and they tried to take a picture of me and I was like no I look crappy... and then because supposedly I am insecure, I'm ugly on the iside.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 10:18 AM~5444081
> *This person said it to me because I looked ghetto one day and they tried to take a picture of me and I was like no I look crappy... and then because supposedly I am insecure, I'm ugly on the iside.
> *


You should kick their ass and say "who's ugly now bitch?" :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 10:18 AM~5444081
> *This person said it to me because I looked ghetto one day and they tried to take a picture of me and I was like no I look crappy... and then because supposedly I am insecure, I'm ugly on the iside.
> *


I think you'd get a better response posting this in off topic instead of lowrider general.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 17 2006, 10:19 AM~5444085
> *You should kick their ass and say "who's ugly now bitch?" :thumbsup:
> *


Violence is not good for la raza.

 
dj


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah but most lowriders in Houston actually know me off topic they just seen pics...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 09:17 AM~5444074
> *thanks i was about to drop it in chinese to clarify it.  :dunno:
> 
> 你有一些好的胸部
> *


yeah that would really clarify the situation. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:19 AM~5444087
> *I think you'd get a better response posting this in off topic instead of lowrider general.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just shake da hatas off!! :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 17 2006, 10:19 AM~5444085
> *You should kick their ass and say "who's ugly now bitch?" :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 



gangsta!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Jul 17 2005, 09:32 AM~
> *to claim your wise words as my own.
> 
> the post you made was very wise.
> ...


As cruzito told me earlier. I'm a wise man, I speak from what I see. I've never seen your insides, only your outsides. Don't worry what others think about you.

 ,
dj


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 17 2006, 10:21 AM~5444102
> *:uh:
> *


Que chapusera :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 09:18 AM~5444081
> *This person said it to me because I looked ghetto one day and they tried to take a picture of me and I was like no I look crappy... and then because supposedly I am insecure, I'm ugly on the iside.
> *


declining a pic got you that comment?!? Ok. Everyones got the demons in them. I havent seen yours yet so I dunno. I doubt you are ugly on the inside.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:24 AM~5444117
> *As cruzito told me earlier.  I'm a wise man, I speak from what I see.  I've never seen your insides, only your outsides.  Don't worry what others think about you.
> 
> ,
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 17 2006, 10:26 AM~5444130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:24 AM~5444117
> *As cruzito told me earlier.  I'm a wise man, I speak from what I see.  I've never seen your insides, only your outsides.  Don't worry what others think about you.
> 
> ,
> ...


Have you ever sent him the phone messages you send me??????? :uh: 





:biggrin: lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 17 2006, 10:27 AM~5444135
> *Have you ever sent him the phone messages you send me??????? :uh:
> :biggrin: lol
> *


No, he's currently in rehab for getting addicted to pain killers and can't afford a cellphone. But the pics I send you show you my real insides. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 09:24 AM~5444117
> *As cruzito told me earlier.  I'm a wise man, I speak from what I see.  I've never seen your insides, only your outsides.  Don't worry what others think about you.
> 
> ,
> ...


That bold section holds especially true. IMO you just need to be a lil stronger willed and not care what others think. Make your own decisions and not be so easily influenced to do what others "suggest". As far as ugly, no you are not. not on the inside and definitely not on the outside. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 17 2006, 10:20 AM~5444094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you know how I do .... lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: EX214GIRL, Dualhex02, New Orleans Roller, Hny Brn Eyz


I always wondered if one of these is someone "i know" :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

wussup Hunny Bunny Brown Eyes :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:31 AM~5444159
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: EX214GIRL, Dualhex02, New Orleans Roller, Hny Brn Eyz
> I always wondered if one of these is someone "i know"  :uh:
> *


:ugh: _I always feel like ..... somebody's watchin' me_ :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 17 2006, 10:33 AM~5444168
> *:ugh: I always feel like ..... somebody's watchin' me :ugh:
> *


You know what i'm talmbout.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

its the haters.... 


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 17 2006, 10:33 AM~5444173
> *its the haters....
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and *2 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: Liv4Lacs, MsLowriderchick, sixty8imp, Dualhex02, New Orleans Roller, 87 Cutty


and who are these guys?!

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:30 AM~5444146
> *No, he's currently in rehab for getting addicted to pain killers and can't afford a cellphone.  But the pics I send you show you my real insides.  lol
> *


sick man............ sick! :cheesy: lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 17 2006, 10:35 AM~5444188
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Liv4Lacs, MsLowriderchick, sixty8imp, Dualhex02, New Orleans Roller, 87 Cutty
> and who are these guys?!
> ...


You and me. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

25 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 15 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Liv4Lacs, MsLowriderchick, sixty8imp, Dualhex02, New Orleans Roller

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 17 2006, 10:35 AM~5444191
> *sick man............ sick! :cheesy: lol
> *


you got some nasty insides also. last one made me gag :burn: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 17 2006, 09:19 AM~5444085
> *You should kick their ass and say "who's ugly now bitch?" :thumbsup:
> *


LMAO!!! 

Anyways, thanks guys for your inputs


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:33 AM~5444171
> *You know what i'm talmbout.
> *


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 17 2006, 09:38 AM~5444212
> *pics?
> *


 :uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


pyramid of uhh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 17 2006, 10:40 AM~5444225
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:37 AM~5444206
> *you got some nasty insides also.  last one made me gag  :burn:  :barf:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone leaving to San Antonio Saturday?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 17 2006, 09:40 AM~5444225
> **Craziness*</span>* :ugh:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 08:18 AM~5444081
> *This person said it to me because I looked ghetto one day and they tried to take a picture of me and I was like no I look crappy... and then because supposedly I am insecure, I'm ugly on the iside.
> *


dont sweat it girl you know you look good


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 11:15 AM~5444386
> *Anyone leaving to San Antonio Saturday?
> *


:wave: I might be ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 10:15 AM~5444386
> *Anyone leaving to San Antonio Saturday?
> *


  Not I...I wish I was, but I am not. I was hoping to find a ride, but for now I am staying behind and going to a game for that team the HLC is sponsoring. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 11:15 AM~5444386
> *Anyone leaving to San Antonio Saturday?
> *


yes in the am


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 17 2006, 11:19 AM~5444403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :ugh:  *Craziness* :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Viejitos in June, you all coming down for it?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2006, 06:53 PM~5440839
> *what to the pit or show in general?  I was at Fitzgeralds SAturday in the pit before I showed up at the Firme dance.  Thats why I went in to tuck my shirt in when I got there.  Friggin JOhn announcing to everyone I showed up ahahah :biggrin:
> *


rofl :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 10:15 AM~5444386
> *Anyone leaving to San Antonio Saturday?
> *


at about 6-7 sometime that afternon.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 17 2006, 10:30 AM~5444465
> *yes in the am
> *


What time? You think maybe I could follow you?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:31 AM~5444471
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Viejitos in June, you all coming down for it?
> *


I'll know by Friday primo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 17 2006, 11:37 AM~5444499
> *I'll know by Friday primo
> *


Don't forget the contraband.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:39 AM~5444510
> *Don't forget the contraband.
> *


QUE QUE :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 11:41 AM~5444517
> *QUE QUE :0
> *


not that kind chapusera :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HEAD COUNT who is goin to the car show???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@May 17 2006, 11:57 AM~5444586
> *HEAD COUNT who is goin to the car show???
> *


which one?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

full house


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 10:31 AM~5444476
> *rofl :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I thought id sneak in, go to restroom and tuck in my shirt. I friggin opened the door and EVERYONE (just about) looks up at me cause u announced my arrival! hahah A grand entrance....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

San Antonio


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 11:05 AM~5444638
> *Yeah I thought id sneak in, go to restroom and tuck in my shirt.  I friggin opened the door and EVERYONE (just about) looks up at me cause u announced my arrival! hahah  A grand entrance....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

repost police in da house lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

no SAN ANTONIO for me......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: firmelows, 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY, hataproof, sixty8imp, Lord Goofy, Crazy Judith, Dualhex02, juicedcaprice, Ice Block, PROVOK, rompe-cintura, KRAZYTOYZ, Liv4Lacs


:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wow.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no san antonio for me either. probably spend part of weekend putting a system in trunk of 68. and looking for chain steering wheel.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2006, 10:10 AM~5444678
> *no san antonio for me either.  probably spend part of weekend putting a system in trunk of 68.  and looking for chain steering wheel.
> *


u still down for sunday..?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

84 caddy wifey and crazy judith....hello ladies.. :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 11:12 AM~5444690
> *84 caddy wifey and crazy judith....hello ladies.. :wave:
> *


SHE GONE FOO.I KICKED HER OFF.LOL.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 11:12 AM~5444690
> *84 caddy wifey and crazy judith....hello ladies.. :wave:
> *


PLAYA!! HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 11:13 AM~5444697
> *PLAYA!! HAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 10:13 AM~5444697
> *PLAYA!! HAHA :biggrin:
> *


members girls.... :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP N.O. ROLLER


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP SPM I MEAN GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Dat boy Mike...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 17 2006, 10:16 AM~5444710
> *SUP SPM I MEAN GOOFY
> *


wuz up choco taco :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 11:17 AM~5444719
> *wuz up choco taco :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

na mean :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Da man right chea!!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Wasup Mista Mista. Los?!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 17 2006, 10:18 AM~5444733
> *Da man right chea!!
> *


ha...wuz up wit sunday


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

what IS up for Sunday??? :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

STILL THINKING ABOUT WHAT TO DO.MAYBE A BBQ OR SUMTHING


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 10:21 AM~5444756
> *what IS up for Sunday??? :0
> *


cruise or bbq....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 11:22 AM~5444763
> *cruise or bbq....
> *


FUCK IT BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

bbq next Saturday for my birthday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 10:11 AM~5444687
> *u still down for sunday..?
> *


probably


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 10:30 AM~5444463
> * Not I...I wish I was, but I am not.  I was hoping to find a ride, but for now I am staying behind and going to a game for that team the HLC is sponsoring. :cheesy:
> *



what team?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 17 2006, 10:34 AM~5444803
> *what team?
> *


The Nationals..pony baseball team


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 11:20 AM~5444753
> *ha...wuz up wit sunday
> *



playa.. i'm down for whatever..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 17 2006, 11:23 AM~5444768
> *FUCK IT BOTH :biggrin:
> *




best idea yet!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2006, 10:30 AM~5444778
> *probably
> *


kool...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 11:30 AM~5444776
> *bbq next Saturday for my birthday
> *


FO SHO.WHAT YOU WANT FOR YOUR B-DAY U OLD FART.LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: San Antonio here we come......... :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 11:35 AM~5444806
> *The Nationals..pony baseball team
> *



damn i read that too fast and i thought i read My Little Pony's baseball team.. 


lets have the BBQ at the game.. and then go cruise..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 17 2006, 11:39 AM~5444831
> *damn i read that too fast and i thought i read My Little Pony's baseball team..
> lets have the BBQ at the game..  and then go cruise..
> *


Games this saturday and the StarWars bash is following Saturday


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 10:39 AM~5444837
> *Games this saturday and the StarWars bash is following Saturday
> *


ok.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 10:39 AM~5444837
> *Games this saturday and the StarWars bash is following Saturday
> *


"SQUARE AZZ *****"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 12:11 PM~5444687
> *u still down for sunday..?
> *


what's going on sunday


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 10:43 AM~5444860
> *what's going on sunday
> *


a hlc gathering for those who aint going to SA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haaaa.. man said StarWars bash. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 12:45 PM~5444870
> *a hlc gathering for those who aint going to SA
> *


Where at.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 11:39 AM~5444837
> *Games this saturday and the StarWars bash is following Saturday
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 11:47 AM~5444888
> *Where at.
> *


GOOFY'S HOUSE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this is what they are serving...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 12:55 PM~5444948
> *
> 
> 
> ...






pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 12:55 PM~5444948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale, i'm down.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im down too. goofy, you should decorate starwars style.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm taking my light saber in case fools get erratic
punch them in the face and shove them in the attic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 12:03 PM~5445002
> *I'm taking my light saber in case fools get erratic
> punch them in the face and shove them in the attic
> 
> ...












shit goofy is coming in costume :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 01:14 PM~5445050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save. lmfao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can i be chubaca??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2006, 12:20 PM~5445095
> *can i be chubaca??
> *


ask goofy.....lol.....he might not want the wrong side of the force showing up lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm part of the Dark Side of the Force. Here I am giving props to El Jaba.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 11:33 AM~5445181
> *I'm part of the Dark Side of the Force.  Here I am giving props to El Jaba.
> 
> 
> ...


YEA........... JABBA THE JOHN..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 12:14 PM~5445050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DATS SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 12:34 PM~5445200
> *YEA........... JABBA THE JOHN..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












dude 1st i didnt know jabba and yoda where hoimies.....when did that old ass [email protected] get there? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 01:34 PM~5445200
> *YEA........... JABBA THE JOHN..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 01:41 PM~5445215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! MAN I CAN'T STOP. LMFAO!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 12:41 PM~5445215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dame thats messed up u cant even see homie with those ears lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 01:42 PM~5445226
> *dame thats messed up u cant even see homie with those ears lol
> *


Better watch out essay, if i can elevate an x-wing fighter, i know i can elevate your a$$. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 12:49 PM~5445241
> *Better watch out essay, if i can elevate an x-wing fighter, i know i can elevate your a$$.  lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ok im done......no llores


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 01:50 PM~5445250
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ok im done......no jores
> *




:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 17 2006, 01:51 PM~5445254
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


"JODES" think jaba meant


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 01:58 PM~5445286
> *"JODES" think jaba meant
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..one more..


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 12:41 PM~5445215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 12:41 PM~5445215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That one is actually funnier than mine....


Clickable thumbnail
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 12:43 PM~5445623
> *That one is actually funnier than mine....
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.. WOW


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that aint right. :rofl:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wow...

that aint right, fo sho... :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damn! Latin just had to download and post the full size one hahaha I feel a retaliation coming from firmelows. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 03:04 PM~5445758
> *damn! Latin just had to download and post the full size one hahaha I feel a retaliation coming from firmelows. :0
> *



Yeah, John hasnt posted yet, you know he is steady working in Photoshop as we type!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 12:53 PM~5445697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im crying my ass off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

SORRY TORTA BUT THAT JUST TOO FUNNY
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 17 2006, 11:35 AM~5445202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny .."DARK" Vader


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 01:43 PM~5445623
> *That one is actually funnier than mine....
> 
> 
> ...












oh me...oh my........why do these humans say to me "no-rider"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 03:10 PM~5445795
> *whats so funny .."DARK" Vader
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

(digging through my pic collection. lol)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 03:14 PM~5445820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he had to put you on the gayest character of starwars. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 02:14 PM~5445828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> (digging through my pic collection.  lol)
> *


do u need any? lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 03:14 PM~5445820
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

man yall are ruining my love for star wars........... :angry:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 02:17 PM~5445842
> *man yall are ruining my love for star wars........... :angry:
> *


rofl


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 03:17 PM~5445842
> *man yall are ruining my love for star wars........... :angry:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 01:17 PM~5445842
> *man yall are ruining my love for star wars........... :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 02:15 PM~5445834
> *he had to put you on the gayest character of starwars.  lol
> *


yeah until Jar Jar Binks came along....i think thats the gayest mofo on Star Wars.

Damn i gave you a good idea on that didnt I?  Even that pose is friggin gay!! :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 02:28 PM~5445902
> *yeah until Jar Jar Binks came along....i think thats the gayest mofo on Star Wars.
> 
> Damn i gave you a good idea on that didnt I?   Even that pose is friggin gay!! :angry:
> *


that was from the park when we took pics of tatts








dammmmm look at the shirt lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 02:31 PM~5445916
> *that was from the park when we took pics of tatts
> 
> dammmmm look at the shirt lol :biggrin:
> *


HAHA my trooper n crossbones shirt!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 02:17 PM~5445842
> *man yall are ruining my love for star wars........... :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WEAK :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 17 2006, 09:32 AM~5444161
> *wussup Hunny Bunny Brown Eyes :wave:
> *


hey girl. :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 17 2006, 11:39 AM~5444837
> *Games this saturday and the StarWars bash is following Saturday
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 11:55 AM~5444948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 12:14 PM~5445050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 12:33 PM~5445181
> *I'm part of the Dark Side of the Force.  Here I am giving props to El Jaba.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

of course the day im workin is when all the craziness goes down.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 12:41 PM~5445215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 01:53 PM~5445697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?!?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 17 2006, 01:46 PM~5446029
> *WEAK :thumbsdown:
> *


 :buttkick: back to chi-town gatti :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 02:10 PM~5445795
> *whats so funny .."DARK" Vader
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2006, 11:20 AM~5445095
> *can i be chubaca??
> *


no,,thats no-neck chuy from latin cartel


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 17 2006, 06:13 PM~5446802
> *no,,thats no-neck chuy from latin cartel
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 17 2006, 10:43 AM~5444855
> *"SQUARE AZZ *****"
> *


lord of lord emperor goofy please dont quote me thank you


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 17 2006, 06:39 PM~5447618
> *:ugh:
> *


i got the chrome back today.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2006, 07:46 PM~5447655
> *i got the chrome back today.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you know what friday is :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2006, 08:03 PM~5447687
> *you know what friday is  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


payday :dunno:




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ah shit i forgot :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 17 2006, 07:05 PM~5447694
> *payday :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 17 2006, 11:35 AM~5444495
> *What time? You think maybe I could follow you?
> *


5 am...... sure......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2006, 06:46 PM~5447655
> *i got the chrome back today.
> *


pictures?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2006, 06:46 PM~5447655
> *i got the chrome back today.
> *


must be nice to have money....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 17 2006, 08:58 PM~5448385
> *must be nice to have money....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 17 2006, 10:58 PM~5448385
> *must be nice to have money....
> *


baller


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2006, 05:53 PM~5447329
> *lord of lord emperor goofy please dont quote me thank you
> *


im sorry my lady.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 07:42 AM~5449664
> *im sorry my lady.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 06:42 AM~5449664
> *im sorry my lady.... :uh:
> *


WOW

Ever such the noble gentleman :biggrin: ahahahah


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 05:49 AM~5449688
> *WOW
> 
> Ever such the noble gentleman  :biggrin:  ahahahah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 05:42 AM~5449664
> *im sorry my lady.... :uh:
> *


no need to disrespect, or i can bring down your empire like last time


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Luke?!


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 08:18 AM~5449778
> *Luke?!
> :dunno:
> *


I'm TU PADRE BUEY :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 


someone should make a chuntaro remake of StarWars.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 08:23 AM~5449799
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> someone should make a chuntaro remake of StarWars.
> 
> ...


I have that old satire flick that Showtime released back in the 70's "Hardware Wars" it is funny.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?












:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 06:23 AM~5449799
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> someone should make a chuntaro remake of StarWars.
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2006, 08:31 AM~5449826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 08:29 AM~5449820
> *pics?
> :biggrin:
> *


i'll take the vhs to the Star Wars reunion sunday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i still say spaceballs kicked ass.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2006, 08:38 AM~5449839
> *i still say spaceballs kicked ass.
> 
> 
> ...


better than starwars anyday


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 07:20 AM~5449787
> *I'm TU PADRE BUEY  :uh:
> *



Classic


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2006, 09:03 PM~5447687
> *you know what friday is  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: Go Lone Star ~ it's your birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 09:41 AM~5450060
> *:cheesy: Go Lone Star ~ it's your birthday! :biggrin:
> *


That O.G.T. is getting old


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2006, 06:16 AM~5449767
> *no need to disrespect, or i can bring down your empire like last time
> *


ha......now you want to be proper..talking bout disrespecting.... take your own advise lonely boy...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

changing topic!! 

so, where we crusing sunday?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2006, 07:51 AM~5450123
> *changing topic!!
> 
> so, where we crusing sunday?
> *


my house watching the fight Sat. and Sun .Gtown....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 09:53 AM~5450135
> *my house watching the fight Sat. and Sun .Gtown....
> *


galveston? east beach or just the seawall?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2006, 07:16 AM~5449767
> *no need to disrespect, or i can bring down your empire like last time
> *


history lesson.....the empire of has risen, and fallen and it has risen once more. Can it be conquered by one man? History in the making!! :0 


Fuck, I am so off today, thats the best shit I could come up with.. I think I should stay offa LIL today. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 07:56 AM~5450148
> *galveston?  east beach or just the seawall?
> *


moody gardens and then sea wall


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 08:53 AM~5450135
> *my house watching the fight Sat. and Sun .Gtown....
> *


no mames...u mean this Saturday? Thats after the Pony League game right?!? I aint flyin out there solo. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 09:57 AM~5450159
> *moody gardens and then sea wall
> *


that's cool. hit me up saturday night. i think i know which house you bought. :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 07:57 AM~5450161
> *no mames...u mean this Saturday?  Thats after the Pony League game right?!?  I aint flyin out there solo. :angry:
> *


dont worrie fight is at 9pm.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 09:03 AM~5450191
> *dont worrie fight is at 9pm.....
> *


and the ballgame?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 10:03 AM~5450197
> *and the ballgame?
> *


what ballgame??? soccer? futbol?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 07:48 AM~5450090
> *ha......now you want to be proper..talking bout disrespecting.... take your own advise lonely boy...
> 
> last time you were heartbroken..............
> *


so where u went your little car club went under


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 09:48 AM~5450090
> *ha......now you want to be proper..talking bout disrespecting.... take your own advise lonely boy...
> 
> last time you were heartbroken..............
> *


Well that doesn't make sense ... you said "talking bout disrespecting" and "last time you were heartbroken" - so in the same sentence your preaching about not disrespecting and admitting to doing it?!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 08:03 AM~5450197
> *and the ballgame?
> *


6pm


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 08:07 AM~5450211
> *Well that doesn't make sense ... you said "talking bout disrespecting" and "last time you were heartbroken"  - so in the same sentence your preaching about not disrespecting and admitting to doing it?!
> *


dena..stay out of the long going LONESTAR vs GOOFY WAR... :uh: 

"no disrespect homegirl"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 08:05 AM~5450205
> *what ballgame???  soccer?  futbol?
> *


Baseball


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 10:10 AM~5450230
> *Baseball
> *


WHERE?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 10:10 AM~5450224
> *dena..stay out of the long going LONESTAR vs GOOFY WAR... :uh:
> 
> "no disrespect homegirl"
> *


if you want me or anybody to stay out of it ... don't make it public ... on the internet :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 08:11 AM~5450233
> *WHERE?
> *


"G-PARK"..galenapark


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

fuckin mods hacking into my account! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 10:12 AM~5450239
> *"G-PARK"..galenapark
> *


oh ok, by the covered basketball court area? or they got a ballfield somewhere else?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:around:

im ready to go home.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 09:14 AM~5450249
> *oh ok, by the covered basketball court area?  or they got a ballfield somewhere else?
> *


Jacinto city


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2006, 10:14 AM~5450251
> *:around:
> 
> im ready to go home.
> *


Monica, please stay out of this! 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 18 2006, 10:14 AM~5450253
> *Jacinto city
> *


ok i know where now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 09:16 AM~5450260
> *Monica, please stay out of this!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

you bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 09:16 AM~5450260
> *Monica, please stay out of this!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ha..real funny mod :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 18 2006, 10:16 AM~5450266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

What's up Enron.....I mean Houston?

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Jeff ~ wut it dew Big Dogg! Ken Lay getting ready to represent down in San Antonio! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 18 2006, 10:20 AM~5450284
> *What's up Enron.....I mean Houston?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I hope they get life.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 18 2006, 08:20 AM~5450284
> *What's up Enron.....I mean Houston?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THEY GONA BE UP SHIT CREEK WITH NO PADDLE IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2006, 10:20 AM~5450291
> *THEY GONA BE UP SHIT CREEK WITH NO PADDLE IN A FEW DAYS
> *


I've been there befo'


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 09:21 AM~5450296
> *I've been there befo'
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 18 2006, 10:21 AM~5450301
> *:ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 09:11 AM~5450234
> *if you want me or anybody to stay out of it ... don't make it public ... on the internet :uh:
> *


umm Sorry goofdawg, I kinda second that. Kinda like when the discussion about whats not a lowrider and blocc interjected followed by houtex also adding coments. Goofy take it to PM ahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 09:22 AM~5450305
> *:ugh:
> *


Ken said you gonna take him to club Paradise for his Bday :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 10:22 AM~5450306
> *umm Sorry goofdawg, I kinda second that.  Kinda like when the discussion about whats not a lowrider and blocc interjected followed by houtex also adding coments.  Goofy take it to PM ahahaha :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 09:24 AM~5450318
> *:uh:
> *


you got pics of you rolling your eyes?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 18 2006, 10:24 AM~5450315
> *Ken said you gonna take him to club Paradise for his Bday :cheesy:
> *


I made reservations for his birthday party Saturday night in San Antonio at Club Cachondo :biggrin: :ugh: http://clubcachondo.com/ :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 10:25 AM~5450322
> *you got pics of you rolling your eyes?
> *



in a bit... wait I better not post a pic of myself... might end up on someones bad photo shop!

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 18 2006, 10:21 AM~5450301
> *:ugh:
> *


see .. I told ya :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 09:28 AM~5450338
> *I made reservations for his birthday party Saturday night in San Antonio at Club Cachondo :biggrin: :ugh: http://clubcachondo.com/ :ugh:
> *


 :ugh: 




i dont want to click :happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 09:28 AM~5450340
> *in a bit... wait I better not post a pic of myself... might end up on someones bad photo shop!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I promise I'll photshop you reallll good. I will make an extra special effort because its you :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 10:28 AM~5450338
> *I made reservations for his birthday party Saturday night in San Antonio at Club Cachondo :biggrin: :ugh: http://clubcachondo.com/ :ugh:
> *




  :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

alright back to work guys


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 10:28 AM~5450340
> *in a bit... wait I better not post a pic of myself... might end up on someones bad photo shop!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


choch


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 10:35 AM~5450380
> *choch
> *



:dunno: :dunno: 



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 10:39 AM~5450401
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> :uh:
> *


post up your pic fool. or do i have to do it :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 18 2006, 10:29 AM~5450348
> *:ugh:
> i dont want to click :happysad:
> *


smart move :roflmao: :roflmao: naw, but for real ... we're gonna have a big ass party Saturday night for Lone Star's birthday ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 09:40 AM~5450414
> *smart move :roflmao: :roflmao: naw, but for real ... we're gonna have a big ass party Saturday night for Lone Star's birthday ... :thumbsup:
> *


am I invited? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 10:30 AM~5450355
> *    :scrutinize:
> *


it's a mexican men's gay bar :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 10:40 AM~5450411
> *post up your pic fool.  or do i have to do it  :uh:
> *



:0 

:twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 10:41 AM~5450420
> *am I invited? :biggrin:
> *


you might end up as the pinata


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 10:41 AM~5450420
> *am I invited? :biggrin:
> *


no square ass ****** allowed .. sorry  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: on the cool ... the party is going to be in San Antonio


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 10:41 AM~5450421
> *it's a mexican men's gay bar :barf:
> *



I figured it was nothing good with a name like that...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 10:42 AM~5450426
> *you might end up as the pinata
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 09:42 AM~5450429
> *no square ass ****** allowed .. sorry
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: on the cool ... the party is going to be in San Antonio
> *


Dang!! I woulda made a good pinata too!! Ahh well I aint gonna be in San An anyway.  Feliz cumple Lonestar! Mines in august so make a note ahahahah :uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WaaaZZAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! ! !! ! ! ! !!! ! ! ! !


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 18 2006, 09:47 AM~5450467
> *WaaaZZAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! ! !! ! ! ! !!! ! ! ! !
> *


wut it do


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up n.o roller


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wassup N.O.R.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WASSUP to New Orleans Roller, 1984CADDY, sixty8imp, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR. what yall been up to ? work?...LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 10:41 AM~5450421
> *it's a mexican men's gay bar :barf:
> *


You can take that shit down "Shut the fuck up Ave"! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body kows if a gmc sierra 1500 will be able to haul a towncar with any probems


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 18 2006, 11:22 AM~5450709
> *any body kows if a gmc sierra 1500 will be able to haul a towncar with any probems
> *


what year


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2006, 11:07 AM~5450610
> *You can take that shit down "Shut the fuck up Ave"! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It' deez nuts o'clock!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

2004 extended cab


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 18 2006, 11:26 AM~5450737
> *2004 extended cab
> *


with no prob!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how about with a inclose trailer


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 11:23 AM~5450717
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It' deez nuts o'clock!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 18 2006, 11:29 AM~5450759
> *how about with a inclose trailer
> *


As long as its not a v6 your gonna be fine


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i gotta take a shit


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is not is v8 thanxs for the info guys i have a f 350 but i think my torque converter is going out so dont want to risk it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 10:33 AM~5450797
> *i gotta take a shit
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 11:33 AM~5450797
> *i gotta take a shit
> *


Grape koolaid = Green turds just ask latin for pics.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2006, 11:40 AM~5450842
> *Grape koolaid = Green turds just ask latin for pics.........
> *


man dude you are nasty for sending me that. :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres my turds. this was one of the lil shits i had..
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2006, 09:40 AM~5450842
> *Grape koolaid = Green turds just ask latin for pics.........
> *


i had donuts this morning.. thats why im shittin


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 10:33 AM~5450797
> *i gotta take a shit
> *


who gives a shit?! Darkness u really need a life or some more projects to keep u from posting stupid shit like shit. SHIt! Last time I did that I got a message from RICH :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i didt ask if anyone did


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 10:47 AM~5450891
> *i didt ask if anyone did
> *


Humans eat sleep shit and fuck. Its assumed. No one asked if you were going to shit, :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 11:42 AM~5450862
> *man dude you are nasty for sending me that.  :burn:
> *


Okay there Zoro :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:barf: 

i think it is time to replace the blue pill in your toilet tank. :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2006, 11:49 AM~5450908
> *Okay there Zoro :uh:
> *


that was educational :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 11:49 AM~5450912
> *:barf:
> 
> i think it is time to replace the blue pill in your toilet tank.  :burn:
> *


I think its time to delete that pic!! :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 11:45 AM~5450876
> *heres my turds. this was one of the lil shits i had..
> 
> 
> ...


trudat. delete that pic man, it's lunchtime and you ruined my lunch :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 11:51 AM~5450923
> *that was educational  :biggrin:
> *


Tha day I crap a letter G you'll be the 1st to know!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2006, 11:52 AM~5450939
> *Tha day I crap a letter G you'll be the 1st to know!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 11:53 AM~5450944
> *:cheesy:
> *


:uh: Sick bastard!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Goodtimer sent me this a little while ago. :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 09:53 AM~5450943
> *back 4 more
> *


hey asshole get out my account!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 18 2006, 11:54 AM~5450959
> *hey asshole get out my account!!!!! :angry:
> *


????????????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 09:48 AM~5450904
> *Humans eat sleep shit and fuck.  Its assumed.  No one asked if you were going to shit, :uh:
> *


i know no one asked.. but i felt like telling.. u didnt have to read it


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 09:55 AM~5450961
> *????????????????
> *


pussy ass mods hacking into my account :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 11:56 AM~5450969
> *pussy ass mods hacking into my account :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 18 2006, 09:56 AM~5450969
> *pussy ass mods hacking into my account :angry:
> *


i think your comp is on crack,, or maybe the user


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 09:57 AM~5450981
> *i think your comp is on crack,, or maybe the user
> *


na..*****.... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 18 2006, 09:29 AM~5450759
> *how about with a inclose trailer
> *


so long as its v8, you should be good to tow up to 9000 lbs. check door jam,there should be limited posted on it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i think the newer truck frames are flimsy compared to the ones from the past.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2006, 11:30 AM~5450765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 10:00 AM~5450999
> *i think the newer truck frames are flimsy compared to the ones from the past.
> *


umm.. u drive a colorado. think that clouds your judgement.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 10:55 AM~5450966
> *i know no one asked.. but i felt like telling.. u didnt have to read it
> *


WOW u are so smart...Yeah well you didnt have to read about me complaining about it either I guess. But I did and you did. That I was bored fool excuse sometimes just aint enough.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2006, 12:02 PM~5451009
> *umm..  u drive a colorado.  think that clouds your judgement.
> *


nope, i wouldn't pull anything with that to start off with. my cousin is an engineer for GM in Michigan and says they are cutting corners anyway they can.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

new silverado comes out at end of summer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2006, 12:06 PM~5451030
> *new silverado comes out at end of summer.
> *


put a measuring caliper on the frame of the new one compared to one from the early 90's. see what the difference is in thickness of the steel.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 18 2006, 12:07 PM~5451043
> *:ugh:
> *


engineering talk fool. blue collars wouldn't understand


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 12:04 PM~5451016
> *nope, i wouldn't pull anything with that to start off with.  my cousin is an engineer for GM in Michigan and says they are cutting corners anyway they can.
> *


Where in MI. the GM Tech Center?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2006, 12:06 PM~5451030
> *new silverado comes out at end of summer.
> *




pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

boys at gm tech center hard at work!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Sup los and carlos..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2006, 12:11 PM~5451068
> *boys at gm tech center hard at work!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 18 2006, 11:12 AM~5451075
> *Sup los and carlos..
> *


wut it do


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 18 2006, 12:12 PM~5451076
> *:thumbsup:
> *


GM's gonna kill the Ford/Dodge market with that one :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2006, 12:16 PM~5451093
> *GM's gonna kill the Ford/Dodge market with that one :cheesy:
> *




easy...


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2006, 11:16 AM~5451093
> *GM's gonna kill the Ford/Dodge market with that one :cheesy:
> *


can we call it a lowrider


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 10:02 AM~5451010
> *WOW u are so smart...Yeah well you didnt have to read about me complaining about it either I guess.  But I did and you did.  That I was bored fool excuse sometimes just aint enough.
> *


yea. but u quoted me so u wanted to read it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 11:21 AM~5451125
> *yea. but u quoted me so u wanted to read it
> *


haha :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

WOW.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2006, 12:08 PM~5451049
> *Where in MI. the GM Tech Center?
> *


I'll ask him later today. He's about to quit them next year. Said it sucks working for GM due to the lazy Union crews GM has and politics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2006, 12:11 PM~5451068
> *boys at gm tech center hard at work!
> 
> 
> ...


este buey. lol


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: WAS UP H.TOWN C.C HATA PROOF IS 4 SALE ANYONE INTRESTED?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 30 2005, 03:14 PM~4307604
> *nah mayn, CABO in MEXICO, los cabos.  i think im gonna say fuck it and move down there.  you don't need shit, not even a job.
> *


where you at fool?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 4 2006, 08:27 AM~5367761
> *HLC EVENTS for MAY
> 
> SLAB CITY CC  MAY 27th BBQ plate sell at Buffalo Freds on N.Shepherd. (DJ LATIN SPINNING THE TUNES!!!)
> *


Coming up soon.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I got next weekend off. I need a ride to Dallas for the picnic.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 18 2006, 01:57 PM~5451715
> *I got next weekend off. I need a ride to Dallas for the picnic.
> *


 Be ready then! :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 01:02 PM~5451747
> * Be ready then! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 18 2006, 01:57 PM~5451715
> *I got next weekend off. I need a ride to Dallas for the picnic.
> *


You got monday off also?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

zar, vas para san anton o te vas a quedar?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 01:21 PM~5451851
> *You got monday off also?
> *


Don't know yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 18 2006, 02:30 PM~5451877
> *Don't know yet.
> *


Memorial day. I'm staying til monday. You get the pic of that chick i was telling you about? shortdogs relative?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 01:32 PM~5451887
> *Memorial day.  I'm staying til monday.  You get the pic of that chick i was telling you about?  shortdogs relative?
> *


yes.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

WOW


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 02:29 PM~5451869
> *zar, vas para san anton o te vas a quedar?
> *


i gotta work


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 02:53 PM~5445697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

aaahahah jabba!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2006, 08:40 AM~5450414
> *smart move :roflmao: :roflmao: naw, but for real ... we're gonna have a big ass party Saturday night for Lone Star's birthday ... :thumbsup:
> *


im gonna be 21


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

whats the happs H-town


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 06:57 PM~5453933
> *whats the happs H-town
> *


not a damn thing


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 18 2006, 07:12 PM~5453988
> *not a damn thing
> *


yeah sure looks like it...trying to quit smoking is leaving me jittery. I been sitting here making ringtones for my phone with this motorola program. Damn I want/need a smoke. Quitting cold turkey sucks. its been 4 days, arrrrgh!! :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 08:09 PM~5454288
> *yeah sure looks like it...trying to quit smoking is leaving me jittery. I been sitting here making ringtones for my phone with this motorola program.  Damn I want/need a smoke.  Quitting cold turkey sucks.  its been 4 days, arrrrgh!! :angry:
> *


im glad for you but at the same time i feel bad for you.lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 18 2006, 08:30 PM~5454386
> *im glad for you but at the same time i feel bad for you.lol. :biggrin:
> *


   :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 09:45 AM~5450876
> *heres my turds. this was one of the lil shits i had..
> :biggrin:
> *


why isnt there any toilet paper in the toilet


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2006, 08:06 PM~5454524
> *why isnt there any toilet paper in the toilet
> *


i wasnt done yet foo.. stil had about 15 mins to go.. lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2006, 09:52 PM~5454853
> *i wasnt done yet foo.. stil had about 15 mins to go.. lol
> *


COURTESY FLUSH: The act of flushing the toilet the instant the nose cone of the dump hits the water and the dump is whisked away to an undisclosed location. This reduces the amount of airtime the dump has to stink up the bathroom. 

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2006, 08:16 AM~5450266
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> you bitch. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I taught she was part is this war


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 08:09 PM~5454288
> *yeah sure looks like it...trying to quit smoking is leaving me jittery. I been sitting here making ringtones for my phone with this motorola program.  Damn I want/need a smoke.  Quitting cold turkey sucks.  its been 4 days, arrrrgh!! :angry:
> *


Congrats!!!!! :cheesy: Thats good it is a nasty habbit I will be rooting for you :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 18 2006, 09:22 AM~5450709
> *any body kows if a gmc sierra 1500 will be able to haul a towncar with any probems
> *



along it has a v8 and the trailer is 18ft or longer


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2006, 10:07 AM~5451038
> *put a measuring caliper on the frame of the new one compared to one from the early 90's.  see what the difference is in thickness of the steel.
> *



a .385 difference


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

who's ready for SA???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 19 2006, 07:17 AM~5456454
> *who's ready for SA???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 18 2006, 11:14 PM~5455377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I taught she was part is this war
> *


not me. :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 19 2006, 06:17 AM~5456454
> *who's ready for SA???
> *


R U???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 18 2006, 08:09 PM~5454288
> *yeah sure looks like it...trying to quit smoking is leaving me jittery. I been sitting here making ringtones for my phone with this motorola program.  Damn I want/need a smoke.  Quitting cold turkey sucks.  its been 4 days, arrrrgh!! :angry:
> *


good luck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2006, 08:35 AM~5456518
> *R U???
> *


You showing the impala?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 19 2006, 06:17 AM~5456454
> *who's ready for SA???
> *


im almost ready... i will be later on.. 2 lazy and too early to fuck with shit right now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So should i take my vhs of hardware wars to goofy's tomorrow?? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 06:40 AM~5456537
> *So should i take my vhs of hardware wars to goofy's tomorrow??  :dunno:
> *


sure why not.. yall can have a star orgy, and a star wars gang bang


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2006, 08:54 AM~5456590
> *sure why not.. yall can have a star orgy, and a star wars gang bang
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2006, 07:35 AM~5456519
> *good luck.
> *


Thanks....the more i think about not smoking, the more I want to smoke. "whats just one cigarette" uggh! :angry: I wonder if its just psychological or an actual physical dependence. Been smoking for about 10 years, but never up to a pack a day like i been since about this January.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

We're also going to be pinning the tail on the jackass! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 08:14 AM~5456669
> *We're also going to be pinning the tail on the jackass!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


he likes pretending to be in empire so much brand that shit on his cola :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 09:16 AM~5456675
> *he likes pretending to be in empire so much brand that shit on his cola  :0  :biggrin:
> *


photoshop an empire logo on that a$$ and i'll print it out for the games saturday. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 08:17 AM~5456682
> *photoshop an empire logo on that a$$ and i'll print it out for the games saturday.  lol
> *


working. . . .


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Darkness now is a true part of Empire like he always dreamed. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2006, 08:35 AM~5456518
> *R U???
> *


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONE STAR!!!*

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 09:27 AM~5456719
> *Darkness now is a true part of Empire like he always dreamed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 07:27 AM~5456719
> *Darkness now is a true part of Empire like he always dreamed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2006, 09:33 AM~5456741
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONE STAR!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Happy b'day viejo


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2006, 08:33 AM~5456741
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONE STAR!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONESTAR. TO A TRUE HOMIE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 07:27 AM~5456719
> *Darkness now is a true part of Empire like he always dreamed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow....i see yall like lookin at my ass.. u have now just defaced the empire logo...a sign of this respect.. im a tell ya daddy goofy to sit you out from taking pics at shows


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 08:14 AM~5456668
> *Thanks....the more i think about not smoking, the more I want to smoke.  "whats just one cigarette" uggh! :angry:  I wonder if its just psychological or an actual physical dependence.  Been smoking for about 10 years, but never up to a pack a day like i been since about this January.
> *


i think its more psychological than a dependency. you want the cig even more cause you know youre not suppose to. the common ordeal of wanting something you cant (or in your case shouldnt) have. a pack a day...thats bad!! ppl that i know that stopped smokin say chewing gum helped. i dont know personally cause i never really smoked but maybe it'll help.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 08:27 AM~5456719
> *Darkness now is a true part of Empire like he always dreamed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2006, 09:58 AM~5456847
> *i think its more psychological than a dependency. you want the cig even more cause you know youre not suppose to. the common ordeal of wanting something you cant (or in your case shouldnt) have. a pack a day...thats bad!! ppl that i know that stopped smokin say chewing gum helped. i dont know personally cause i never really smoked but maybe it'll help.
> *


You been watching Dr. Phil lately :scrutinize:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2006, 08:33 AM~5456741
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONE STAR!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


happy bday ken. :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2006, 08:56 AM~5456834
> *wow....i see yall like lookin at my ass.. u have now just defaced the empire logo...a sign of this respect.. im a tell ya daddy goofy to sit you out from taking pics at shows
> *


u mean no more work?!? hmm and thats bad how? Besides you wanna talk about disrespectin clubs....whos been steadily throwin up the crown handshake?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 19 2006, 08:59 AM~5456854
> *You been watching Dr. Phil lately :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i wish my ass was home so i could be watching tv. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2006, 10:01 AM~5456868
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> i wish my ass was home so i could be watching tv.  :biggrin:
> *


me too ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2006, 08:58 AM~5456847
> *i think its more psychological than a dependency. you want the cig even more cause you know youre not suppose to. the common ordeal of wanting something you cant (or in your case shouldnt) have. a pack a day...thats bad!! ppl that i know that stopped smokin say chewing gum helped. i dont know personally cause i never really smoked but maybe it'll help.
> *


well yeah i need to try something, cause I am told that alot of people that quit smoking gain weight. Rather than lifting that cig to puff on they lift twinkies and hotdogs etc. I am not a big gum chewer though.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 08:01 AM~5456866
> *u mean no more work?!? hmm and thats bad how?  Besides you wanna talk about disrespectin clubs....whos been steadily throwin up the crown handshake?
> *


no more work?? lost me on that one.. yea throwing up the crown isnt disrespect.. but puttin it on my black ass is :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2006, 09:05 AM~5456887
> *no more work?? lost me on that one.. yea throwing up the crown isnt disrespect.. but puttin it on my black ass is :uh:
> *


no more work as in not having to take pics...hellooo hahaha Its early i know.

Yeah but you throwin up the handshake as a joke and dont front like you aint. :0 I wish my crucifix branding looked as tight as your empire branding. Unfortunately I dont have the skin pigment for it to get nice and raised, so it looks like an orange peel crucifix. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 08:08 AM~5456903
> *no more work as in not having to take pics...hellooo hahaha Its early i know.
> 
> Yeah but you throwin up the handshake as a joke and dont front like you aint. :0 I wish my crucifix branding looked as tight as your empire branding.  Unfortunately I dont have the skin pigment for it to get nice and raised, so it looks like an orange peel crucifix. :uh:
> *


ummm yeah.. ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2006, 10:05 AM~5456887
> *no more work?? lost me on that one.. yea throwing up the crown isnt disrespect.. but puttin it on my black ass is :uh:
> *


True, that's a dirty ass. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 09:14 AM~5456668
> *Thanks....the more i think about not smoking, the more I want to smoke.  "whats just one cigarette" uggh! :angry:  I wonder if its just psychological or an actual physical dependence.  Been smoking for about 10 years, but never up to a pack a day like i been since about this January.
> *


My girl quit after almost 5 years of newports... Yuck.... She has been cigarette free for 5 months. The 1st 3 months she was dependant on sunflower seeds but shes cool now. She tells me when ppl are someking around her now it makes her sick. She says cold turkey is the only way to really quit. Good Luck!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2006, 09:09 AM~5456905
> *ummm yeah.. ok
> *


see..its all orange peely, not nice and raised like the bruthas with the Fraternity brandings. I didnt find out mine wasnt gonna look like that till later. :angry: 










me--> :twak: <--me


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2006, 09:21 AM~5456942
> *My girl quit after almost 5 years of newports... Yuck.... She has been cigarette free for 5 months. The 1st 3 months she was dependant on sunflower seeds but shes cool now. She tells me when ppl are someking around her now it makes her sick. She says cold turkey is the only way to really quit. Good Luck!
> *


I did it for a year once..about 3 years ago but its hard to quit when your then wife is smoking in front of you....damn hard! I had the same effect it made me sick to smell it after a while. I been smoking for about 10 years now, well minus that one in there somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 10:25 AM~5456954
> *I did it for a year once..about 3 years ago but its hard to quit when your then wife is smoking in front of you....damn hard!  I had the same effect it made me sick to smell it after a while. I need smoking for about 10 years now, well minus that one in there somewhere. Thanks.
> *


Try the sunflower seeds, it worked for my girl  only downfall is your car starts looking like a bird feeder if you dont keep up with it..... lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 08:23 AM~5456949
> *see..its all orange peely, not nice and raised like the bruthas with the Fraternity brandings.  I didnt find out mine wasnt gonna look like that till later. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


me and my dick --> :twak: <--your face


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2006, 09:27 AM~5456964
> *Try the sunflower seeds, it worked for my girl  only downfall is your car starts looking like a bird feeder if you dont keep up with it..... lol!
> *


I guess bird feeder dont smell as bad as when it looks like an ashtray. :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 10:29 AM~5456974
> *I guess bird feeder dont smell as bad as when it looks like an ashtray. :barf:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Yup  I make her have the car cleaned once a week anyways! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2006, 10:32 AM~5456987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL CRAZY A$$. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2006, 09:32 AM~5456987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no problem...I was bored fool.

My face should be bigger shouldnt it..dont fake like your shits still tight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 08:34 AM~5457002
> *no problem...I was bored fool.
> *


***** i know what links to post...peopl arent perfect.. i was paying attetion to with one i highlighted


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 08:34 AM~5457002
> *no problem...I was bored fool.
> 
> My face should be bigger shouldnt it..dont fake like your shits still tight
> *


fucking post editor


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2006, 09:36 AM~5457015
> *fucking post editor
> *


hahaha people arent perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sup people


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 19 2006, 08:39 AM~5457028
> *sup people
> *


hey baby


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2006, 10:40 AM~5457035
> *hey baby
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 10:43 AM~5457052
> * D.J. LATIN - REPRESENTING YOUR RUCAS NALGAS WHILE YOU ARE AT WORK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2006, 10:48 AM~5457080
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I guess you saw it on myspace. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 11:09 AM~5457175
> *I guess you saw it on myspace.  lol
> *


you crazy foo'!


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 19 2006, 09:42 AM~5457391
> *:wave:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:   


http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/st...e9b615e&k=72143


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 19 2006, 12:15 PM~5457582
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/st...e9b615e&k=72143
> *


I'm not reading all that, break it down and post what it says in few words.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 12:19 PM~5457607
> *I'm not reading all that, break it down and post what it says in few words.
> *



basically, in Iran they just passed a new law requiring Christians and Jews in Iran to wear badges to identify them. If you are Jewish a yellow stripe in front of your shirt, all Christians a red stripe.

Welcome to 1940!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 19 2006, 12:23 PM~5457625
> *basically, in Iran they just passed a new law requiring Christians and Jews in Iran to wear badges to identify them. If you are Jewish a yellow stripe in front of your shirt, all Christians a red stripe.
> 
> Welcome to 1940!!
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 07:40 AM~5456537
> *So should i take my vhs of hardware wars to goofy's tomorrow??  :dunno:
> *


yeah take it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 08:00 AM~5456609
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 19 2006, 11:23 AM~5457625
> *basically, in Iran they just passed a new law requiring Christians and Jews in Iran to wear badges to identify them. If you are Jewish a yellow stripe in front of your shirt, all Christians a red stripe.
> 
> Welcome to 1940!!
> *


 :uh: 




"The law must still be approved by Iran's "Supreme Guide," Ali Khamenehi, to come into effect, the newspaper said. "


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 19 2006, 12:36 PM~5457683
> *:uh:
> "The law must still be approved by Iran's "Supreme Guide," Ali Khamenehi, to come into effect, the newspaper said. "
> *




:uh: :uh: 

That fool is crazier than their pres. waiting for the 12th imam.
So its pretty much approved (IMHO) :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 19 2006, 12:39 PM~5457699
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> That fool is crazier than their pres. waiting for the 12th imam.
> ...


este buey. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 12:39 PM~5457703
> *este buey.  lol
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 19 2006, 11:39 AM~5457699
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> That fool is crazier than their pres. waiting for the 12th imam.
> ...


12th imam who???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 19 2006, 12:41 PM~5457715
> *12th imam who???
> *



kind of like their Messiah...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 19 2006, 12:41 PM~5457715
> *12th imam who???
> *


I thought it was like some football thing??? 12TH MAN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 12:43 PM~5457726
> *I thought it was like some football thing???  12TH MAN
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 19 2006, 12:26 PM~5457646
> *yeah take it :biggrin:
> *


just hope he still has a vcr.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 06:35 AM~5456521
> *You showing the impala?
> *


thanks for the birthday messages folks.

yea im taking the car. bought the trailer this morning just gotta take the wheels off the truck wash the car and im ready to roll, frito hit me up this afternoon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2006, 07:59 AM~5456860
> *happy bday ken. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 11:48 AM~5457770
> *just hope he still has a vcr.
> *


I HOPE SO 2.IF NOT YOU BRING ONE.WE CAN WATCH IT ON HIS PLASMA.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2006, 12:54 PM~5457822
> *thanks for the birthday messages folks.
> 
> yea im taking the car. bought the trailer this morning just gotta take the wheels off the truck wash the car and im ready to roll, frito hit me up this afternoon
> *


baller


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

beer is on dena and her cusin this weekend in SA...this time ill try not to do it literally :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2006, 12:58 PM~5457855
> *beer is on dena and her cusin this weekend in SA...this time ill try not to do it literally  :biggrin:
> *




NBL party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 19 2006, 12:05 PM~5457891
> *NBL party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


all in favor


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 19 2006, 01:07 PM~5457898
> *all in favor
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2006, 11:58 AM~5457855
> *beer is on dena and her cusin this weekend in SA...this time ill try not to do it literally  :biggrin:
> *


Where's the party at? Paradice :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 19 2006, 01:10 PM~5457921
> *Where's the party at? Paradice  :biggrin:
> *




pair of dice?


:dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 19 2006, 12:12 PM~5457933
> *pair of dice?
> :dunno:
> *


BUTT NAKED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 19 2006, 01:12 PM~5457933
> *pair of dice?
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 19 2006, 01:15 PM~5457945
> *BUTT NAKED
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Wut's up for 2nite? Wanna do sumthin' B4 I leave 2 SA.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2006, 12:58 PM~5457855
> *beer is on dena and her cusin this weekend in SA...this time ill try not to do it literally  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2006, 11:58 AM~5457855
> *beer is on dena and her cusin this weekend in SA...this time ill try not to do it literally  :biggrin:
> *


Benzo said "FUCK THAT"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 19 2006, 01:39 PM~5458045
> *Benzo said "FUCK THAT"
> *


i thought it was "YUGO" lol


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Just wanna tell everyone going to SA good luck and be safe. Reppin' dat H-Town!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 19 2006, 12:20 PM~5457975
> *Wut's up for 2nite? Wanna do sumthin' B4 I leave 2 SA.
> *


Holla if you find something


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+May 15 2006, 11:12 PM~5435448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did y'all get your refund for when you subscribed to SNJ? :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 19 2006, 12:15 PM~5457945
> *BUTT NAKED
> *


While we are on the subject of butt naked, hope to see some of ya'll at the after party, and any left over liquor....then it's butt naked at LRM SA!!!!

*WoooooHooooo!!!!*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 19 2006, 02:49 PM~5458788
> *While we are on the subject of butt naked, hope to see some of ya'll at the after party, and any left over liquor....then it's butt naked at LRM SA!!!!
> 
> WoooooHooooo!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I'll take some extra liquor just in case. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 19 2006, 03:10 PM~5458884
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I'll take some extra liquor just in case.  :biggrin:
> *


Take some extra pics too :biggrin: Share them with the homies.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*<span style='color:green'>AND TO EVERYONE HEADING OUT TO SAN ANTO HAVE A GOOD TIME OUT THERE GOOD LUCK TO ANYONE SHOWING..!!*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

to anyone in htown thats goin to san antonio that has a open seat. i need a ride. help a brotha out. i dont wanna drive but if no one lets me ride i guess i will have to. will pay for gas or alcohol. let me know asap.. thanks....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2006, 05:31 PM~5459773
> *to anyone in htown thats goin to san antonio that has a open seat. i need a ride. help a brotha out. i dont wanna drive but if no one lets me ride i guess i will have to. will pay for gas or alcohol. let me know asap.. thanks....
> *


where u stay at?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 19 2006, 06:53 PM~5460249
> *where u stay at?
> *


u goin to San An Firmelows?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im guessing everybody is gone already.except you hex.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

on the sw side i 10 and beltway 8


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 19 2006, 05:53 PM~5460249
> *where u stay at?
> *


i 10 and beltway 8


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2006, 09:24 PM~5460990
> *i 10 and beltway 8
> *


I think that fool flipped already. And yeah 84caddy I am still here. Gotta make that money mayne. Working manana, besides I aint got no business up there without a ride.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

good lookin out imma have to drive myself if no one else is still here. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2006, 10:15 PM~5461354
> *good lookin out imma have to drive myself if no one else is still here. lol
> *


leaving in 10 min


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

where are u guys staying? motel 6 on hot wells?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2006, 10:55 PM~5461538
> *where are u guys staying? motel 6 on hot wells?
> *


yeah


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

well thanks but they dont have naymore rooms so i will have to drive there on sunday ...but again thanks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2006, 11:02 PM~5461561
> *well thanks but they dont have naymore rooms so i will have to drive there on sunday ...but again thanks
> *


no problem


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

have fun in SA people.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Morning Houston!! Who all stayed and is at work like me  

$$$ :biggrin: $$$


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 20 2006, 06:58 AM~5462694
> *Morning Houston!! Who all stayed and is at work like me
> 
> $$$ :biggrin: $$$
> *



Morning ,I am still here leaving 
Sunday at 2 am to San Antonio.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 20 2006, 08:53 AM~5462880
> *Morning ,I am still here leaving
> Sunday at 2 am to San Antonio.
> *


OH....I am staying all together. Not making the trip to San Anto.  
Oh well, have fun and have a safe trip.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

leaving later this evening,at work for now.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

staying here but no work :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wassup Danny boy? Wassup for tonight? Not too into a sausage fest watching 2 sweaty guys beat on each other on TV. At least not tonight. Who's fighting anyway? Not working tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

how about say um.. close to 20 guys grabbing on eachother for about a good 2 hours strait?


football.. i know you like it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda quiet, guess everybodys in san antonio.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 20 2006, 11:15 AM~5463422
> *how about say um..  close to 20 guys grabbing on eachother for about a good 2 hours strait?
> football..  i know you like it.
> *


hahah nope dont watch football either.....


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

we are stayin I am always workin Ok lets go to the zoo tommorow lol or moody gardens


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm leaving to San Anonio tonight.... but I'm nervous....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 20 2006, 12:15 PM~5463577
> *i'm leaving to San Anonio tonight.... but I'm nervous....
> *


Why are you nervous? You'll be ok.  Be careful. 


For those staying, I think Moody Gardens sounds good. Enough people for a BBQ at MacGregor? Hmm, well in any case, let me know cause I have that homie, Omar with the 54 Chevy that wants to hang out too. Too bad the laser Pink Floyd show hasnt started at the Planetarium for a night of psychadelics ahahhah :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 20 2006, 01:08 PM~5463777
> *Why are you nervous?  You'll be ok.    Be careful.
> *


I might have to see two ex's I do not want to see at all... but screw it, it should be fun... just gotta keep my head up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 20 2006, 02:07 PM~5463908
> *I might have to see two ex's I do not want to see at all... but screw it, it should be fun... just gotta keep my head up
> *


Yeah u do that!! They have no power over you. Dont let them feel that they do or they will walk all over you. Just think "me vale" Thats all u need. :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MsLowriderchick, Dualhex02
06 Bonnie and Clyde

and the random on looker....


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

See ya'll monday or sunday night... I'm about to burn out to SA.... I just recieved word that i don't have to work today so I'm gonna get an early start to SA.... duece!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 20 2006, 02:26 PM~5463961
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MsLowriderchick, Dualhex02
> 06 Bonnie and Clyde
> ...


HEHE yeah we got a peeper. Its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 20 2006, 02:28 PM~5463966
> *See ya'll monday or sunday night... I'm about to burn out to SA.... I just recieved word that i don't have to work today so I'm gonna get an early start to SA.... duece!
> *


Have a safe trip Bonnie! :biggrin: 


-Clyde


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@May 20 2006, 11:40 AM~5463486
> *we are stayin I am always workin Ok lets go to the zoo tommorow lol or moody gardens
> *


 :biggrin: LETS GO TO THE MOVIES TONIGHT.LETS WATCH DAVINCI CODE. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2006, 03:48 PM~5464302
> *:biggrin: LETS GO TO THE MOVIES TONIGHT.LETS WATCH DAVINCI CODE. :biggrin:
> *


ooh ooh sounds like a plan aahahahah


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2006, 04:48 PM~5464302
> *:biggrin: LETS GO TO THE MOVIES TONIGHT.LETS WATCH DAVINCI CODE. :biggrin:
> *


i heard davinci code wasnt that good...?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 20 2006, 05:30 PM~5464721
> *i heard davinci code wasnt that good...?
> *


i still would like to check it out.see what all the fuss is all about.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 20 2006, 05:30 PM~5464721
> *i heard davinci code wasnt that good...?
> *


U cant believe the critics and I prefer to jusdge and come to my own conclusions. As usual I am sure the book is better. I read that one and Angels n Demons with the Robert Langdon character. Also a good, religiously controversial book. I will be heading out to San Anto after all... :biggrin: see you guys out there that are heading out tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

whats up people? how yall beez?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 20 2006, 07:44 PM~5465303
> *whats up people?  how yall beez?
> *


wuz up n.o roller.nobody is here.everybody is at san antonio.having fun.lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2006, 08:12 PM~5465431
> *wuz up n.o roller.nobody is here.everybody is at san antonio.having fun.lol. :biggrin:
> *


some of us havent left.......yet :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

some of us havent left.......yet :biggrin:
[/quote]

:biggrin: leaving at 6 am


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> some of us havent left.......yet :biggrin:


 :biggrin: leaving at 6 am
[/quote]

8am for us


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

hmmm..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont think i'll be making it to moody park or wherever ya'll gonna go. stuck here at work doing overtime. gotta make that paper.. brakes on 68 leaking anyway. o well


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2006, 08:28 AM~5466896
> *dont think i'll be making it to moody park or wherever ya'll gonna go.  stuck here at work doing overtime.  gotta make that paper..  brakes on 68 leaking anyway.  o well
> *


u can come with us to bear creek.we having a bbq. :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WHO'S ALL GOING TO BEAR CREEK?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 21 2006, 03:27 PM~5468236
> *pics?
> *


i want to see sum pics 2. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*POST PICS OF SAN ANTO WHEN ANYONE GETS A CHANCE..!!*WHAT ABOUT THAT BOY ROCKY JUAREZ CATCHING THAT PAPER ON SATURDAY NIGHT.HOMEBOY WAS HOLDING IT DOWN AGAINST A BAD MOFO AND IT COULD HAVE GONE EITHER WAY BUT IT WAS A BAD ASS FIGHT!!*
 

*GOOD TO SEE A HOMIE LIKE HIM AND DIAZ HOLDING IT DOWN OVER HERE FOR HOUSTON IN TH BOXING GAME!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I WAS INFORMED THAT I TOOK FIRST PLACE IN MY CATEGORY AT THE SAN ANTO LRM SHOW. I WANNA SAY THANX TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HELPED SET UP MY RIDE AT THE SHOW. I COULDNT MAKE IT DUE TO WORK. STILL REPPEN THE H.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 21 2006, 09:04 PM~5470295
> *I WAS INFORMED THAT I TOOK FIRST PLACE IN MY CATEGORY AT THE SAN ANTO LRM SHOW. I WANNA SAY THANX TO ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HELPED SET UP MY RIDE AT THE SHOW. I COULDNT MAKE IT DUE TO WORK. STILL REPPEN THE H.
> *



I taught you retired?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

New topic appearing tomorrow.....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:

Too tired  

to photoshop anymore of them...just a teaser. Check out the blvdkings.com site for pics in the near future. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 21 2006, 10:09 PM~5470346
> *New topic appearing tomorrow.....
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


About the new bike??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

how do u post pics. i have lots from san antonio


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2006, 10:22 PM~5470450
> *how do u post pics. i have lots from san antonio
> *


I dont think you can post directly on LIL..I uploaded to photobucket and had it give me the code to insert. Make sure you use the code it gives for use on boards. Theres also imageshack and other image hosting sites.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 21 2006, 09:24 PM~5470460
> *I dont think you can post directly on LIL..I uploaded to photobucket and had it give me the code to insert.  Make sure you use the code it gives for use on boards.  Theres also imageshack and other image hosting sites.
> *


is there an easier way? if not then oh well


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

HOW WAS THE SHOW?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

it was ok. the caddy was lookin good :biggrin: i really just went to see the hop


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2006, 11:31 PM~5470495
> *it was ok. the caddy was lookin good  :biggrin: i really just went to see the hop
> *


THANX HOMIE!!! I MIGHT JUST KEEP THE CADDY AND GIVE IT TO MY NEPHEW.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i finally saw lone stars impala and liv4lacs caddy and they were both lookin pretty good. also saw sic 713 bike. errbody from htown was reppin real good.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2006, 10:06 PM~5470306
> *I taught you retired?
> *


 :0 ...guess who' s back....back again..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Firme Houston & Firme R.G.V. at the San Antone Show.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

any pics from the locals that went to s.a.?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

polaroid?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

went to blvdkings.com. nothing there... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

video?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what about the hop?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 06:36 AM~5471669
> *went to blvdkings.com. nothing there...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yet :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 07:48 AM~5471692
> *yet :uh:
> *




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

vhs?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=262904


good car pics!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 06:53 AM~5471698
> *vhs?
> *


laserdisc?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2006, 09:53 PM~5470626
> *i finally saw lone stars impala and liv4lacs caddy and they were both lookin pretty good. also saw sic 713 bike. errbody from htown was reppin real good.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Michael said a bunch of guys went to the "haunted tracks" in San Antonio (I'm SO jealous!!!!)  

did anyone actually try it??


handprint pics?????? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 06:39 AM~5471822
> *Michael said a bunch of guys went to the "haunted tracks" in San Antonio (I'm SO jealous!!!!)
> 
> did anyone actually try it??
> ...


NO BUT A FELLOW LOWRIDER SURE DID GET THE SHIT SCARED OUT OF HIM WHEN I HID IN THE BUSHES


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 08:39 AM~5471822
> *Michael said a bunch of guys went to the "haunted tracks" in San Antonio (I'm SO jealous!!!!)
> 
> did anyone actually try it??
> ...



definetly... pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 08:40 AM~5471826
> *NO BUT A FELLOW LOWRIDER SURE DID GET THE SHIT SCARED OUT OF HIM WHEN I HID IN THE BUSHES
> *


PICS?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 07:40 AM~5471826
> *NO BUT A FELLOW LOWRIDER SURE DID GET THE SHIT SCARED OUT OF HIM WHEN I HID IN THE BUSHES
> *



OMG!!! I heard about that, Michael was trippen when he told me, I told him don't laugh too hard b/c that would've been his ass if he had went!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 08:41 AM~5471834
> *OMG!!! I heard about that, Michael was trippen when he told me, I told him don't laugh too hard b/c that would've been his ass if he had went!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PICS?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL ..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

He said you couldn't have paid him to go there.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I've been wanting to go since I heard about the tracks....
he's lucky I didn't go b/c I would've made him go w/me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ITS NOT ALL DAT SCARY.. KIND OF FUN CHILLIN IN DA DARK FUCKING WITH PEEPS..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 07:45 AM~5471843
> *LOL ..
> *



Did you take your shirt off and hide in the bushes?????!!!??? Man that must've been funny!!!! I probably would've died laughing!!!! uuuummmhh....ok not died but laughed really hard


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

video?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 06:47 AM~5471850
> *Did you take your shirt off and hide in the bushes?????!!!???  Man that must've been funny!!!! I probably would've died laughing!!!!  uuuummmhh....ok not died but laughed really hard
> *


YEA.. I HAD TO TAKE OFF MY SHIRT.. CUZ I HAD ON A WHITE ONE...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 22 2006, 07:42 AM~5471836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooooo....pics......video......ghost hunters......

would you guys have went?????? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 08:49 AM~5471860
> *oooooooooo....pics......video......ghost hunters......
> 
> would you guys have went?????? :uh:
> *


si, i'm not afraid of the dark, el cucuy, chupacabras, etc...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

day time....









night time... with casper the friendly ghost!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 08:49 AM~5471860
> *oooooooooo....pics......video......ghost hunters......
> 
> would you guys have went?????? :uh:
> *



Id go... and I would post a bunch of pics of it....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 08:52 AM~5471867
> *Id go... and I would post a bunch of pics of it....
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 07:52 AM~5471867
> *Id go... and I would post a bunch of pics of it....
> 
> *



Me too!!!! Not saying I wouldn't have been scared but I love that feeling!!! I don't want to actually see or feel anything though, I'd probably freak out if I even think I saw a ghost


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

someone should do a photoshoot of a car on the tracks at night with the chiquilines pushing it... wouldnt need a model.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2006, 11:43 AM~5457726
> *I thought it was like some football thing???  12TH MAN
> *


WHOOP!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

Just kidding....not an aggie fan....they take up all the damn parking around here, gotta wait at least an hour and a half to go to a good restaurant on any given night.......glad they're gone.......for now :ugh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 08:00 AM~5471894
> *someone should do a photoshoot of a car on the tracks at night with the chiquilines pushing it... wouldnt need a model.
> *



Hey, are there any famous "haunted" spots in Houston???? You guys could camp out at night and set up cameras and recorders........any volunteers???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 09:07 AM~5471914
> *Hey, are there any famous "haunted" spots in Houston???? You guys could camp out at night and set up cameras and recorders........any volunteers???
> *



on one of the bayous... there are graves under one of the bridges... heard things "happen" there on certain nights.  


Spaghetti Warehouse too...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

WELL THERE IS A HUNTED ASYLYM ( HOW EVER YOU SPELL IT)
ITS A OLD CRAZY HOUSE.. ITS ABOUT 5 BUILDINGS ALL ABONDED.. ITS PRETTY SCARY.. BUT ITS FEDERAL TRESPASSING..WHEN WE WENT LAST YR.. SOME KIDS THAT WHERE THERE TOLD US THEY SEEN SHIT...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 08:09 AM~5471921
> *on one of the bayous... there are graves under one of the bridges... heard things "happen" there on certain nights.
> Spaghetti Warehouse too...
> *



hhhmmmm.....sounds interesting......sounds like a challenge......sounds like a bad truth or dare game.......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I been to Dagg Family Cemetary on old Chocolate Bayou rd or something. Also on north side theres a furniture store that used to be a Toys R Us thats supposedly haunted. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn Im tired..... :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

field trip coming on... :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 08:11 AM~5471929
> *hhhmmmm.....sounds interesting......sounds like a challenge......sounds like a bad truth or dare game.......
> *


I think I could handle seeing it...but I watch too many damn movies, and its the prospect of something coming home with me that gives me the hibbijibbies


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 08:12 AM~5471932
> *I been to Dagg Family Cemetary on old Chocolate Bayou rd or something.  Also on north side theres a furniture store that used to be a Toys R Us thats supposedly haunted. :0
> *



Are there reports of remote control cars whizzing by w/no one controlling them??? Maybe Elmo's voice being heard out of no where?? I'd hate to be the one to tell those furniture people that the building use to be a TOYRUS!!!!






j/k
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

the ex had gotten a little nemo that when you touched the 2 little metal things on the bottom it said some shit....well one day it was just there and it started doing it all by itself and it was on its side so NOTHING was coming into contact with it :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Enough of Halloween stuff, how about some pics of the show that locals took?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 08:13 AM~5471937
> *I think I could handle seeing it...but I watch too many damn movies, and its the prospect of something coming home with me that gives me the hibbijibbies
> *



THANK YOU for saying that out loud, that's what gets me too, the thought of "something" coming home or not being able to get rid of it.....that's such a scary thought.....I'm usually cool if other people are around....if I'm by myself that's a different story


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 09:18 AM~5471962
> *the ex had gotten a little nemo that when you touched the 2 little metal things on the bottom it said some shit....well one day it was just there and it started doing it all by itself and it was on its side so NOTHING was coming into contact with it :0
> *



el chucky... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 08:18 AM~5471962
> *the ex had gotten a little nemo that when you touched the 2 little metal things on the bottom it said some shit....well one day it was just there and it started doing it all by itself and it was on its side so NOTHING was coming into contact with it :0
> *



as a mother i can explain that one....

toys tend to do that on their own and out of the blue when the batteries are dying...

it's only scary at night when you're up half asleep making a bottle......then just repeat...I gotta replace those batteries,I gotta replace those batteries, I gotta replace those batteries


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 08:19 AM~5471964
> *THANK YOU for saying that out loud, that's what gets me too, the thought of "something" coming home or not being able to get rid of it.....that's such a scary thought.....I'm usually cool if other people are around....if I'm by myself that's a different story
> *


yeah and I live alone so a ghost and me at night......not a good thing


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: Imma CooKui

I picked up this shirt in San Anto at the Inka Clothing setup!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 09:23 AM~5471988
> *:biggrin: Imma CooKui
> 
> I picked up this shirt in San Anto at the Inka Clothing setup!!  :biggrin:
> ...



just the shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 08:19 AM~5471963
> *Enough of Halloween stuff, how about some pics of the show that locals took?
> *


 :uh: shhhhhhh


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 08:25 AM~5471999
> *just the shirt?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, that girl didnt come with it! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

College Station - The Campus of Texas A&M University - contains an Agriculture building that has a haunted elevator. Supposedly, the ghost involves the victim of a murder. 


pics?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 08:25 AM~5472002
> *:uh: shhhhhhh
> *


Yeah I think Latins gonna have nightmares :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 08:26 AM~5472011
> *College Station - The Campus of Texas A&M University  - contains an Agriculture building that has a haunted elevator.  Supposedly, the ghost involves the victim of a murder.
> pics?
> *



I hadn't heard about that.....I'll definitely check it out....then go by and take some pics of the elevator......might have to wait awhile on the pictures though.....still pimpin' 35mm :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 07:50 AM~5471862
> *si, i'm not afraid of the dark, el cucuy, chupacabras, etc...
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 22 2006, 07:12 AM~5471933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY PICS OF BIKES...DONT HAVE A CAR .. SO I DONT TAKE PICS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 09:29 AM~5472027
> *ME TOO... I SAW DEM PETITE CHICKS U WHERE PEEPIN AT THE STRIP CLUB
> 
> ONLY PICS OF BIKES...DONT HAVE A CAR .. SO I DONT TAKE PICS
> *


Strip club? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 09:39 AM~5472084
> *Strip club? :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *




pics?



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 09:25 AM~5472002
> *:uh: shhhhhhh
> *


 :uh: 

Oprah Winfrey has openings for an upcoming ghost show :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 09:27 AM~5472012
> *Yeah I think Latins gonna have nightmares :biggrin:
> *


never do groupie :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 09:42 AM~5472096
> *pics?
> :biggrin:
> *


They said no cameras when we went thru the metal detectors at the door! Lol!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 09:49 AM~5472133
> *They said no cameras when we went thru the metal detectors at the door! Lol!!
> *


g4Ng$T4


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 22 2006, 07:39 AM~5472084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA I WISH...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 08:47 AM~5472122
> *:uh:
> 
> Oprah Winfrey has openings for an upcoming ghost show  :uh:
> *


??????

I didn't know you watched Oprah.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 09:53 AM~5472151
> *??????
> 
> I didn't know you watched Oprah.......
> *


Nope, her commercials come out during the 5AM news


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 09:51 AM~5472143
> *LOL .. UMM HUMM...
> 
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 08:54 AM~5472159
> *Nope, her commercials come out during the 5AM news
> *


Who's all going to Dallas this weekend?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Liv4Lacs, mac2lac, sixty8imp, New Orleans Roller


Thats one too many ninjas????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 10:00 AM~5472190
> *Who's all going to Dallas this weekend?
> *



bunch of Haunted places in Dallas...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 10:00 AM~5472190
> *Who's all going to Dallas this weekend?
> *


I'll be there.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 09:01 AM~5472197
> *bunch of Haunted places in Dallas...
> 
> *



OOOOOOOOOOOOO :0 maybe we should do some research on one place and go through there......anyone up for camping out???

blair witch project......????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FYI: Never eat pizza at Pasadena Skating Rink :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I wanna go skating..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 10:03 AM~5472210
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOO :0 maybe we should do some research on one place and go through there......anyone up for camping out???
> 
> blair witch project......????
> *




http://www.sgha.net/texas_haunts.html


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 10:03 AM~5472211
> *FYI:  Never eat pizza at Pasadena Skating Rink  :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


anyone for some grape koolaid? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 08:03 AM~5472211
> *FYI:  Never eat pizza at Pasadena Skating Rink  :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


you went roller skating? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2006, 10:06 AM~5472219
> *you went roller skating?  lol
> *


Nope, my girls sons b'day saturday. i just ate and had a bad experience. tell liv4lacs to forward you my text messages.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 08:03 AM~5472211
> *FYI:  Never eat pizza at Pasadena Skating Rink  :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


i use to roll bounce there.. to many white boys

now i get my roll on at almeda.. but yea pasadna pizza sucks.. gives ya da bubble guts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 10:07 AM~5472223
> *i use to roll bounce there.. to many white boys
> 
> now i get my roll on at almeda.. but yea pasadna pizza sucks.. gives ya da bubble guts
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 10:07 AM~5472223
> *i use to roll bounce there.. to many white boys
> 
> now i get my roll on at almeda.. but yea pasadna pizza sucks.. gives ya da bubble guts
> *


Word on the streets is everything gives you the bubble gutts.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 09:05 AM~5472216
> *http://www.sgha.net/texas_haunts.html
> :biggrin:
> *


Dallas - The Lady of the Lake - or White Lady has been seen here and on the road by the lake - dressed in a 1920's evening gown and soaking wet - she asks drivers for a ride to a house on Gaston Ave where she disappears leaving nothing but a wet stain on the seat. 

That's just my homegirl up in dallas, she's crazy like that, she's only half white and she was born w/a bladder problem......I stopped giving her ass a ride after about the third time that shit happened in my car!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

spankys on woodridge got some good azz pizza.. now im getting hungry.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 10:09 AM~5472234
> *Dallas - The Lady of the Lake - or White Lady has been seen here and on the road by the lake - dressed in a 1920's evening gown and soaking wet - she asks drivers for a ride to a house on Gaston  Ave where she disappears leaving nothing but a wet stain on the seat.
> 
> That's just my homegirl up in dallas, she's crazy like that, she's only half white and she was born w/a bladder problem......I stopped giving her ass a ride after about the third time that shit happened in my car!!!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 08:09 AM~5472231
> *Word on the streets is everything gives you the bubble gutts.
> *


yea.. taquerias....yuck.. fart


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2006, 10:10 AM~5472238
> *spankys on woodridge got some good azz pizza..  now im getting hungry.
> *


hell yeah.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2006, 10:10 AM~5472238
> *spankys on woodridge got some good azz pizza..  now im getting hungry.
> *


i used to go there every thursday night for pizza and bud lite :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Where's Kenneth R. Wood MD RN PA CT XRAY?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2006, 10:12 AM~5472246
> *Where's Kenneth R. Wood MD RN PA CT XRAY?
> *


He had to testify for ENRON today in trial.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2006, 10:12 AM~5472246
> *Where's Kenneth R. Wood MD RN PA CT XRAY?
> *


Hes prolly still driving home from SA!! He left b4 me too :uh: Thats one slow drivin foo'!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For the people going to Dallas, Tx: When (time-day) are you all heading out?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2006, 08:12 AM~5472246
> *Where's Kenneth R. Wood MD RN PA CT XRAY?
> *


man said WOOD! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2006, 10:16 AM~5472258
> *man said WOOD!  :roflmao:
> *


That's his real last name. He's half white.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh no dallas for me. be spending weekend replacing brake master cylinder i discovered is leaking, barely got car to stop at a light yesterday. and probably try to get some springs to raise front end. 68 scraps bad. probably put a chain steering wheel while im at it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 08:17 AM~5472260
> *That's his real last name.  He's half white.
> *


yeah, me and ken go way back. to his civic on goldz days! :barf: sold man my previous low too, 88 luxury sport. boy tore up a perfectly clean monte carlo. :nono:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 22 2006, 10:22 AM~5472288
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

and thats all i have....well i got one more, but to protect the innocent i will not post :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 22 2006, 09:22 AM~5472288
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


mayne you was standing right next to me!! :biggrin: Yeha I posted a covered ass version of that pic ahahaha thats my arm in the corner.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shes ready for some serious dicking..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 10:31 AM~5472333
> *shes ready for some serious dicking..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she dont look that good. i'd have kicked her out of my car.


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

good morning everyone How was the San Anotonio Car Show?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

going home


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2006, 10:32 AM~5472346
> *she dont look that good.  i'd have kicked her out of my car.
> *



true dat... but she has a good "attitude"...


:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Judith_@May 22 2006, 09:32 AM~5472350
> *good morning everyone How was the San Anotonio Car Show?
> *


good morning :wave:


----------



## GoodtimersVieja (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2006, 10:32 AM~5472346
> *she dont look that good.  i'd have kicked her out of my car.
> *


YOU MUST DATE MODEL QUALITY CHIX LIKE ME! :wave: HOLLA!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 09:34 AM~5472357
> *true dat... but she has a good "attitude"...
> :biggrin:
> *


and thats what counts :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Judith (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 08:34 AM~5472362
> *good morning  :wave:
> *


 Did you guys have fun at the Show? I really wanted to go, i felt left out  !!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Judith_@May 22 2006, 09:36 AM~5472374
> *Did you guys have fun at the Show? I really wanted to go, i felt left out  !!!
> *


I'm sorry you coulda gone...but you said you had to work. I had just assumed you were going. Fun yeah but very tiring too.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 10:36 AM~5472371
> *and thats what counts  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 10:13 AM~5472249
> *He had to testify for ENRON today in trial.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 07:12 AM~5471933
> *Damn Im tired..... :scrutinize:
> *


u aint lyin


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i called in to work, and getting some rest...........................on LIL :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2006, 10:39 AM~5472395
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I hope she didnt leave a shit stain on that interior.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 22 2006, 08:42 AM~5472418
> *I hope she didnt leave a shit stain on that interior.
> 
> 
> ...


she wasnt the finest but i let her in the car cuz fools wanted to take pics.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez had a blast chillin with Latin Kustoms, Choosen Few and Individuals during and after the show.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 09:52 AM~5472478
> *she wasnt the finest but i let her in the car cuz fools wanted to take pics.
> *


I agree and appreciate that...provok and I do. U want any copies of the pics? I need to clean them up a bit but if you do PM me your email addy. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 08:15 AM~5472254
> *Hes prolly still driving home from SA!! He left b4 me too :uh: Thats one slow drivin foo'!
> *


i might be slow driving, but i got what i went there for


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2006, 10:53 AM~5472486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena we even reserved a spot for you. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Was Mercedes there in San Antonio?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 09:03 AM~5472575
> *Was Mercedes there in San Antonio?
> *


yea thre was a hand full of houston ppl there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:04 AM~5472583
> *yea thre was a hand full of houston ppl there.
> *


You get any pics of her?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 10:04 AM~5472583
> *yea thre was a hand full of houston ppl there.
> *


was that one of the two ladies with Dena?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 09:05 AM~5472590
> *You get any pics of her?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Dualhex02, lone star, PROVOK, Homer Pimpson, sixty8imp

Provok, the man with the pics :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:07 AM~5472611
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2006, 09:10 AM~5472238
> *spankys on woodridge got some good azz pizza..  now im getting hungry.
> *


They don't have shit on Big Lou's pizza in san antonio we ate there this weekend one pizza fed 10 of us. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2006, 11:10 AM~5472631
> *They don't have shit on Big Lou's pizza in san antonio we ate there this weekend one pizza fed 10 of us.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


is that a photoshop or a midget delivering the pizza??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2006, 10:10 AM~5472631
> *They don't have shit on Big Lou's pizza in san antonio we ate there this weekend one pizza fed 10 of us.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see that boy brian got him a new set of them thangs for the show. real cadillacs ride on daytons.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 08:23 AM~5471988
> *:biggrin: Imma CooKui
> 
> I picked up this shirt in San Anto at the Inka Clothing setup!!  :biggrin:
> ...


i got a couple of their shirts the other day.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 10:56 AM~5472521
> *i might be slow driving, but i got what i went there for
> *


MillerLite on the river walk w/Dena??  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 09:09 AM~5472234
> *Dallas - The Lady of the Lake - or White Lady has been seen here and on the road by the lake - dressed in a 1920's evening gown and soaking wet - she asks drivers for a ride to a house on Gaston  Ave where she disappears leaving nothing but a wet stain on the seat.
> 
> That's just my homegirl up in dallas, she's crazy like that, she's only half white and she was born w/a bladder problem......I stopped giving her ass a ride after about the third time that shit happened in my car!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 10:12 AM~5472636
> *is that a photoshop or a midget delivering the pizza??
> *


NO and No it was a grown man and the pizza is real 42 inchs of cheese dough and grease.  
But it was good.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GoodtimersVieja_@May 22 2006, 09:35 AM~5472364
> *YOU MUST DATE MODEL QUALITY CHIX LIKE ME!  :wave:  HOLLA!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:21 AM~5472703
> *i see that boy brian got him a new set of them thangs for the show. real cadillacs ride on daytons.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new desk top screen!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 09:59 AM~5472542
> *dena we even reserved a spot for you.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 10:40 AM~5472402
> *u aint lyin
> *


Ive only had 9 1/2 hours sleep since friday  Im whooped right now...

Hey how fast were you driver draggin your car? I was doing 70-80mph all the way there and back, smooth as glass....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2006, 10:10 AM~5472631
> *They don't have shit on Big Lou's pizza in san antonio we ate there this weekend one pizza fed 10 of us.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 09:39 AM~5472846
> *Thanks for the new desk top screen!! :cheesy:
> *


that came from big I topic not my pic..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 09:42 AM~5472870
> *Ive only had 9 1/2 hours sleep since friday  Im whooped right now...
> 
> Hey how fast were you driver draggin your car? I was doing 70-80mph all the way there and back, smooth as glass....
> *


i was doing between 65 and 75 towed no problems. but when cruise control is on and u go up hill it drinks gas


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

SA was the shit. Had a lot of fun ang hung out with a lot of cool people. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:45 AM~5472904
> *i was doing between 65 and 75 towed no problems. but when cruise control is on and u go up hill it drinks gas
> *


Ya i know that, didnt touch the cruise. Even cought myself going down hill off the gas doing 85mph once or twice :0 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Think im gonna bolt up some of those helper bags for towing on the Tahoe. At times it looked like my 4x4 was popin wheeles :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 09:55 AM~5472968
> *Think im gonna bolt up some of those helper bags for towing on the Tahoe. At times it looked like my 4x4 was popin wheeles :biggrin:
> *


with a 4 inch drop in the back my hitch is about a foot off the ground if that. i ride on the bump stops all the time.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone have the pics with me and Disturbed or me and Sic???? I need a new main pic for myspace


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:56 AM~5472974
> *with a 4 inch drop in the back my hitch is about a foot off the ground if that. i ride on the bump stops all the time.
> *


Ouch... You needem too... I got the hook up on them


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 09:39 AM~5472846
> *Thanks for the new desk top screen!! :cheesy:
> *












Ride looking clean as ever...........  Pinstriping gone??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 22 2006, 12:07 PM~5473071
> *
> 
> Ride looking clean as ever...........   Pinstriping gone??
> *


yes GONE!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got to be a baller for a day (ham g.) :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

u guys were lucky u were going that fast i was only going 65 and when big truck would past me up it would feel like shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know anything about brake master cylinders? autozone has rebuilt one for $17.00 ..and new for $50. hmmm..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:08 AM~5473081
> *i got to be a baller for a day (ham g.)  :biggrin:
> *


Did they ask "so where is your Nasty Navi entry?"? :biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 11:26 AM~5473196
> *Did they ask "so where is your Nasty Navi entry?"?  :biggrin:
> *


they didnt even look at the applications......security was a joke


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 22 2006, 11:31 AM~5473239
> *they didnt even look at the applications......security was a joke
> *


I was shocked at some of the entries, while some of the cars that were in the parking lot outside that were "turned away" due to being sold out should have been inside!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

golo would rather have that art car 4dr cutlass that looks like a group of 4 yr old did the paint, in the show rather than have a few nice cars on trailers that were outside in the parking lot, rejected. all about $$$$$


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 12:52 PM~5473350
> *golo would rather have that art car 4dr cutlass that looks like a group of 4 yr old did the paint, in the show rather than have a few nice cars on trailers that were outside in the parking lot, rejected.  all about $$$$$
> *


pics?


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 12:52 PM~5473350
> *golo would rather have that art car 4dr cutlass that looks like a group of 4 yr old did the paint, in the show rather than have a few nice cars on trailers that were outside in the parking lot, rejected.  all about $$$$$
> *


How?
The fee was different? they made more from the 4 door than they would of from the trailered cars? :dunno: :dunno: 


1st come 1st serve? Isnt the 4dr from SA?

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone seen these around yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 01:09 PM~5473428
> *Anyone seen these around yet?
> 
> 
> ...



Those are nice. Im going to have to print some up on the presses here!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 01:13 PM~5473449
> *Those are nice. Im going to have to print some up on the presses here!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hook me up with some of those and some chuybucks also


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 10:08 AM~5473081
> *i got to be a baller for a day (ham g.)  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:21 AM~5472703
> *i see that boy brian got him a new set of them thangs for the show. real cadillacs ride on daytons.
> 
> 
> ...


very NICE!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

Whats up H-town.... mayne i had a good time in san antonio, it was good to get away for awhile. im glad i took the day off today cause im tired as hell. hey kenny what time did ya get back cause when we stopped to eat with kustoms seen ya at whataburger. shit we didnt get back til like a little after one. oh by the way hey u got a ramp i can borrow......lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 22 2006, 11:55 AM~5473365
> *How?
> The fee was different? they made more from the 4 door than they would of from the trailered cars?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 1st come 1st serve?  Isnt the 4dr from SA?
> ...


true it may not be about the money....but that is why people send in pics of their car so they can be approved. If you have a sold out show, then thats when you need to go the pics and decide which car is let in. Some cars at the show where a joke :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 22 2006, 01:51 PM~5473626
> *true it may not be about the money....but that is why people send in pics of their car so they can be approved.  If you have a sold out show, then thats when you need to go the pics and decide which car is let in.  Some cars at the show where a joke :thumbsdown:
> *




I've seen that cutlass... I think the "pinstripe" was done with markers, on the cool.

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 12:59 PM~5473672
> *I've seen that cutlass... I think the "pinstripe" was done with markers, on the cool.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 01:59 PM~5473672
> *I've seen that cutlass... I think the "pinstripe" was done with markers, on the cool.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 02:02 PM~5473689
> *pics?
> *



Ill post some tonight.. I have them on disk at home.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 02:03 PM~5473694
> *Ill post some tonight.. I have them on disk at home.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  is it spokes n juice quality??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 02:05 PM~5473707
> *  is it spokes n juice quality??
> *



you know it.... we're doing a spread on it for issue 6.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 02:08 PM~5473734
> *you know it.... we're doing a spread on it for issue 6....  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body knows if the lady from firme was ok she was on the ground at the gas station after the show


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:21 AM~5472703
> *i see that boy brian got him a new set of them thangs for the show. real cadillacs ride on daytons.
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 09:12 AM~5472636
> *is that a photoshop or a midget delivering the pizza??
> *


no dats real foo.. one slice fills u up..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 22 2006, 01:39 PM~5473965
> *any body knows if the lady from firme was ok she was on the ground at the gas station after the show
> *


???? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Come out and support:*

SLAB CITY CC - MAY 27th BBQ plate sell at Buffalo Freds on N.Shepherd.

*Buffalo Freds Icehouse
2708 N Shepherd Dr
Houston, TX*


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 22 2006, 12:23 PM~5473506
> *Whats up H-town....  mayne i had a good time in san antonio, it was good to get away for awhile. im glad i took the day off today cause im tired as hell. hey kenny what time did ya get back cause when we stopped to eat with kustoms seen ya at whataburger.  shit we didnt get back til like a little after one.  oh by the way hey u got a ramp i can borrow......lol
> *


hell no we dont have no ramps here lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 22 2006, 10:55 AM~5473365
> *How?
> The fee was different? they made more from the 4 door than they would of from the trailered cars?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 1st come 1st serve?  Isnt the 4dr from SA?
> ...


pre reg they get their money before the show even happens.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 22 2006, 01:58 PM~5474110
> *hell no we dont have no ramps here lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol....yea right, hey what time did yall make it home?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 22 2006, 11:23 AM~5473506
> *Whats up H-town....  mayne i had a good time in san antonio, it was good to get away for awhile. im glad i took the day off today cause im tired as hell. hey kenny what time did ya get back cause when we stopped to eat with kustoms seen ya at whataburger.  shit we didnt get back til like a little after one.  oh by the way hey u got a ramp i can borrow......lol
> *


got home around 1230. it was fun, even if we had to wait 12 hrs in line :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im fucking tired.. but san antonio was fun... i got what i came for and its all good, next stop houston.. but hangin with everybody was da shit..yall some cool motherfuckers...... :biggrin:










sike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 01:04 PM~5474165
> *got home around 1230. it was fun, even if we had to wait 12 hrs in line  :uh:
> *


yeah... i saw u and your boy knocked the fuck out saturday morning...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 02:04 PM~5474165
> *got home around 1230. it was fun, even if we had to wait 12 hrs in line  :uh:
> *



thats cool , yea it took like forever to get in, but oh well it was still fun....bring on the next trip....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 22 2006, 01:07 PM~5474189
> *thats cool , yea it took like forever to get in, but oh well it was still fun....bring on the next trip....lol
> *


now that i got a trailer i want to make a few out of state shows or picnics.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 02:09 PM~5474204
> *now that i got a trailer i want to make a few out of state shows or picnics.
> *



thats what i wanna do, go to an out of state show, just something different and see different rides.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wow.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2006, 09:53 AM~5472486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 22 2006, 02:03 PM~5474158
> *lol....yea right,  hey what time did yall make it home?
> *


it was like 1:30


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 08:07 AM~5471914
> *Hey, are there any famous "haunted" spots in Houston???? You guys could camp out at night and set up cameras and recorders........any volunteers???
> *


u need to go to JEFFERSON DAVIS HOSPITAL its somewhere in the northside.u can find it on the internet.i been there a couple times.seen sum shit.crazy shit.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 08:19 AM~5471963
> *Enough of Halloween stuff, how about some pics of the show that locals took?
> *


scary ass :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2006, 03:58 PM~5474550
> *scary ass  :biggrin:
> *


? Nothing scares me other than witnessing a fat chick in tight clothing. :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2006, 02:57 PM~5474540
> *u need to go to JEFFERSON DAVIS HOSPITAL its somewhere in the northside.u can find it on the internet.i been there a couple times.seen sum shit.crazy shit.
> *


some hippies bought it and its all fixed up they turned it into aptmts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+May 22 2006, 01:57 PM~5474540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. dats everyday for you latin. torta chaser


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 04:06 PM~5474591
> *ha.. dats everyday for you latin. torta chaser
> *


only tortas i chase come with aguacate and fajitas :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 22 2006, 10:59 AM~5472542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 03:05 PM~5474581
> *some hippies bought it and its all fixed up they turned it into aptmts
> *


damn thats fucked up.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

There is a Haunted Houston tour that meets at the spaghetti Wharehouse down tow.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2006, 02:31 PM~5474780
> *There is a Haunted Houston tour that meets at the spaghetti Wharehouse down tow.
> *


if i go to spaghetti warehouse, im going in and ordering, lasagna at taht.. fk a tour, imma grub.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

this spaghetti warehouse keeps coming up, we may have to check it out.....is it a real restaurant???


I won't tell Michael why we should go eat there  ........anyone know where it is? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 03:54 PM~5474945
> *this spaghetti warehouse keeps coming up, we may have to check it out.....is it a real restaurant???
> I won't tell Michael why we should go eat there  ........anyone know where it is?  :biggrin:
> *


downtown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 02:54 PM~5474945
> *this spaghetti warehouse keeps coming up, we may have to check it out.....is it a real restaurant???
> I won't tell Michael why we should go eat there  ........anyone know where it is?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah,its real place. good food.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 03:55 PM~5474956
> ***w**ow*
> *


 :cheesy: 


hidden message


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

their website.. meatballs.com <-yes, its a serious link.. cochinos


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 03:58 PM~5474977
> *:cheesy:
> hidden message
> *


WOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5474956
> *downtown
> *


the rear of the spaghetti warehouse, it is west of u of h downtown campus.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

went to eat there with Provok and the chick used for shortdog's impala.  they were like "what's the bread and butter for? :dunno:  :dunno: "  i said "it's a complimentary loaf until you get your food.  they said "oh i'm use to chips and salsa"  :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

next time we go to houston I'll try and talk Michael into going there w/me....he loves italion food anyways so that should be enough of a bribe!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 04:06 PM~5475033
> *went to eat there with Provok and the chick used for shortdog's impala.  they were like "what's the bread and butter for? :dunno:  :dunno: "  i said "it's a complimentary loaf until you get your food.  they said "oh i'm use to chips and salsa"  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 04:06 PM~5475033
> *went to eat there with Provok and the chick used for shortdog's impala.  they were like "what's the bread and butter for? :dunno:  :dunno: "  i said "it's a complimentary loaf until you get your food.  they said "oh i'm use to chips and salsa"  :twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Too FUNNY!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 05:08 PM~5475060
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's my boy though :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2006, 04:08 PM~5475052
> *next time we go to houston I'll try and talk Michael into going there w/me....he loves italion food anyways so that should be enough of a bribe!!!
> *


MAN I TRIED MY HARDEST TO CONVIENCE THAT MAN TO GO WITH US TO THE TRACKS......NO WAY...........I MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE HIM THE HEADS UP ON S.W. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

That reminds me of "Dangerous Minds"

"Can I have the chicken......a WHOLE one"

:roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 02:06 PM~5474185
> *yeah... i saw u and your boy knocked the fuck out saturday morning...
> *


sic713 AKA darkness AKA dirty sanchez

Nick needs to post up the vid. that shit was funny ass hell.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 04:09 PM~5475072
> *MAN I TRIED MY HARDEST TO CONVIENCE THAT MAN TO GO WITH US TO THE TRACKS......NO WAY...........I MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE HIM THE HEADS UP ON S.W. :biggrin:
> *



UUUGGHGHHHH!!! Party Pooper!!! :uh: 

He told me that too, "Man, John tried to talk me into going to the tracks and i was like Hell NO!" :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2006, 04:13 PM~5475105
> *sic713 AKA darkness AKA dirty sanchez
> 
> Nick needs to post up the vid. that shit was funny ass hell.
> *


ON him it was a dark sanchez. :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 09:42 AM~5472870
> *Ive only had 9 1/2 hours sleep since friday  Im whooped right now...
> 
> Hey how fast were you driver draggin your car? I was doing 70-80mph all the way there and back, smooth as glass....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/end.php 

^^^ that was too funny, i just had to share it with ya'll


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I see you reading pacock.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2006, 04:46 PM~5475837
> *I see you reading pacock.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Guess what???

I'm working on a bunch of new parts for my bike!

My bike should be ballin'y LRM Houston! 

Although if anyone knows alot about bikes... I need help n something... so PM me!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

does anyone have pics from SA?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 22 2006, 04:49 PM~5475863
> *Guess what???
> 
> I'm working on a bunch of new parts for my bike!
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 05:47 PM~5475849
> *:biggrin:
> *


What you know about Pacock?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2006, 04:52 PM~5475886
> *What you know about Pacock?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 05:49 PM~5475864
> *does anyone have pics from SA?
> *


check back a couple pages or go to post your rides section


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 22 2006, 04:56 PM~5475905
> *check back a couple pages or go to post your rides section
> *



I did !!!! they hurt my eyes... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2006, 03:13 PM~5475105
> *sic713 AKA darkness AKA dirty sanchez
> 
> Nick needs to post up the vid. that shit was funny ass hell.
> *


bet not.. ill kill you all


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 06:21 PM~5475626
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2006, 04:06 PM~5475033
> *went to eat there with Provok and the chick used for shortdog's impala.  they were like "what's the bread and butter for? :dunno:  :dunno: "  i said "it's a complimentary loaf until you get your food.  they said "oh i'm use to chips and salsa"  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hny Brn Eyz

:0 :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

by the way, where is patty cakes.....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 22 2006, 07:51 AM~5471865
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 06:16 PM~5476420
> *by the way, where is patty cakes.....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: CALLED HIM AND LEFT A MESSAGE...he hasn't called back :tears: :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 06:18 PM~5476445
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  CALLED HIM AND LEFT A MESSAGE...he hasn't called back :tears:  :tears:
> *


awww ok.. i see :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Disturbed!!!!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 22 2006, 07:40 PM~5476680
> *Disturbed!!!!!!
> *



whats up sweetie....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 06:27 PM~5476551
> *awww ok.. i see :biggrin:
> *



that bitch!!!!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

DISTURBED, chevylo97, 1984CADDY, cali rydah


AS 1984 CADDY WOULD SAY "wut it dew"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 07:07 PM~5476844
> *DISTURBED, chevylo97, 1984CADDY, cali rydah
> AS 1984 CADDY WOULD SAY "wut it dew"
> *


lol right


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 22 2006, 07:52 PM~5476725
> *whats up sweetie....
> *


MUAHZ!!! lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 22 2006, 07:09 PM~5476858
> *MUAHZ!!! lol
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 08:07 PM~5476844
> *DISTURBED, chevylo97, 1984CADDY, cali rydah
> AS 1984 CADDY WOULD SAY "wut it dew"
> *


naw u got it wrong its wut it DO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2006, 07:11 PM~5476871
> *naw u got it wrong its wut it DO
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

After the Houston LRM who is planning on going to the Vegas LRM show?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 07:15 PM~5476895
> *After the Houston LRM who is planning on going to the Vegas LRM show?
> *


im qualified.. but i cant go.. its only a dream that one day ill be able to go and take best bike in my class


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 08:11 PM~5476869
> *
> *


Do you want one too? 

*MUAHZ!!!!*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 22 2006, 07:28 PM~5477013
> *Do you want one too?
> 
> MUAHZ!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 08:28 PM~5477019
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 07:15 PM~5476895
> *After the Houston LRM who is planning on going to the Vegas LRM show?
> *


r u


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

After LRM Houston, are we all set for another night of McGregor or what? Last year, that was the best part of that day for me!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 22 2006, 07:34 PM~5477072
> *After LRM Houston, are we all set for another night of McGregor or what? Last year, that was the best part of that day for me!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 09:15 PM~5476895
> *After the Houston LRM who is planning on going to the Vegas LRM show?
> *


I want to take the lecab! I need to find a trailer tho :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 08:36 PM~5477098
> *:ugh:
> *


what do you mean by that???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the national board of lowriders also rents out trailers. pm me for details


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 07:31 PM~5477044
> *r u
> *



saving my $$$ for vegas


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 09:38 PM~5477116
> *the national board of lowriders also rents out trailers. pm me for details
> *


LOL!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 07:27 PM~5477008
> *im qualified.. but i cant go.. its only a dream that one day ill be able to go and take best bike in my class
> *



hitch a ride with someone


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 07:36 PM~5477099
> *I want to take the lecab! I need to find a trailer tho :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 07:41 PM~5477142
> *saving my $$$ for vegas
> *


id like to go but dont think my car can hang out there w/ big dogs maybe just go to go though :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 07:38 PM~5477116
> *the national board of lowriders also rents out trailers. pm me for details
> *



yes i do :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whatever dave charges i can beat by 10 bucks a day....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 07:45 PM~5477173
> *id like to go but dont think my car can hang out there w/ big dogs maybe just go to go though  :dunno:
> *


 I want to go for a vacation and for the super show.. I haven't been to the super show since 2002


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 07:45 PM~5477182
> *whatever dave  charges i can beat  by 10 bucks a day....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i change jobs every year so i never have pto to use, i always cash out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 22 2006, 07:28 PM~5477013
> *Do you want one too?
> 
> MUAHZ!!!!
> *


damn.. u left me hangin.. punk :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 07:49 PM~5477203
> *i change jobs every year so i never have pto to use, i always cash out
> *



quit quitting


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 08:49 PM~5477206
> *damn.. u left me hangin.. punk :angry:
> *


 *MUAHZ!!!!*
X100


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 07:50 PM~5477215
> *quit quitting
> *


always for better offers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian i just consulted with the national board of lowriders and we have decided that in order for you to not lose to coupe devilles on discs and vogues u must lift the car.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 22 2006, 07:51 PM~5477220
> *MUAHZ!!!!
> X100
> *


thats what im talking about


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 08:54 PM~5477248
> *brian i just consulted with the national board of lowriders and we have decided that in order for you to not lose to coupe devilles on discs and vogues u must lift the car.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 07:52 PM~5477233
> *always for better offers
> *



true


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 07:54 PM~5477248
> *brian i just consulted with the national board of lowriders and we have decided that in order for you to not lose to coupe devilles on discs and vogues u must lift the car.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 09:45 PM~5477182
> *whatever dave  charges i can beat  by 10 bucks a day....
> *


So your gonna pay me to use your trailer then>> :cheesy: ?

I dont need to take 1st everytime  its okay I'll be ready for the Houston show!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 07:54 PM~5477248
> *brian i just consulted with the national board of lowriders and we have decided that in order for you to not lose to coupe devilles on discs and vogues u must lift the car.
> *



when is the next NBL meeting


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 08:51 PM~5477474
> *So your gonna pay me to use your trailer then>> :cheesy: ?
> 
> I dont need to take 1st everytime  its okay I'll be ready for the Houston show!
> *


some judges are blind. your lac was the cleanest in your class


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 08:51 PM~5477476
> *when is the next NBL meeting
> *


the next NBL meeting is going to be whenever dena decides to bust her car out. your guess is as good as mine :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:02 PM~5477541
> *the next NBL meeting is going to be whenever dena decides to bust her car out. your guess is as good as mine  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 22 2006, 09:08 PM~5477587
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2006, 09:53 AM~5472486
> *Houston Stylez had a blast chillin with Latin Kustoms, Choosen Few and Individuals during and after the show.
> 
> 
> ...




We had a good time. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Dena, guess who I say at the show. They were talking about your ride.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2006, 11:17 PM~5477655
> *Dena, guess who I say at the show. They were talking about your ride.
> *


lemme guess ... who? ...

*DEEEZ NUTTS!!*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 22 2006, 10:24 PM~5477726
> *lemme guess ... who? ...
> 
> DEEEZ NUTTS!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup dh02


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 08:54 PM~5477248
> *brian i just consulted with the national board of lowriders and we have decided that in order for you to not lose to coupe devilles on discs and vogues u must lift the car.
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 10:36 PM~5477807
> *sup dh02
> *


sup :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2006, 11:19 PM~5477970
> *sup :uh:
> *


chilling partypoker.net right now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 10:20 PM~5477976
> *chilling partypoker.net right now
> *


do u play for real money


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:33 PM~5478073
> *do u play for real money
> *


u already know i do


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 10:34 PM~5478083
> *u already know i do
> *


what tables you play i play .50/1


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:35 PM~5478091
> *what tables you play i play .50/1
> *


yeah sometimes.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think that blackjack shit is rigged i lost like 12 hands in a row one time.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:36 PM~5478100
> *i think that blackjack shit is rigged i lost like 12 hands in a row one time.
> *


where at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 10:37 PM~5478107
> *where at?
> *


theres an icon on the poker table screen that says 21 click on that u can play black jack. 1 dollar hands and up.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:42 PM~5478152
> *theres an icon on the poker table screen that says 21 click on that u can play black jack. 1 dollar hands and up.
> *


on partypoker.net?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 10:43 PM~5478156
> *on partypoker.net?
> *


yeah


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:47 PM~5478192
> *yeah
> *


i never seen that?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2006, 10:47 PM~5478194
> *i never seen that?
> *


open your eyes :uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Why is everyone Disrespecting Empire? You dont respect us as a club or what? You aint been dissed so why is everyone dissing? You aint Empire so dont act like you sayin" wassup".


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 23 2006, 03:39 AM~5478712
> *Why is everyone Disrespecting Empire? You dont respect us as a club or what? You aint been dissed so why is everyone dissing? You aint Empire so dont act like you sayin" wassup".
> *


DID I MISS SOMETHING? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:02 PM~5477541
> *the next NBL meeting is going to be whenever dena decides to bust her car out. your guess is as good as mine  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 23 2006, 02:39 AM~5478712
> *Why is everyone Disrespecting Empire? You dont respect us as a club or what? You aint been dissed so why is everyone dissing? You aint Empire so dont act like you sayin" wassup".
> *


Yeah I never seen , at least not personally, anyone diss or mock any of the other clubs. If everyone likes fukking with goofy thats one thing, but he aint the only one in empire. I am not and it annoys me. I guess if it keeps up its only fair to retaliate and start disrespecting all the other clubs back and the unity will begin to crumble, All due to a lack of respect from within the clubs. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 06:22 AM~5478982
> *pics?
> *


you want photo graphic proof? ok let me go searching.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:twak: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 21 2006, 10:10 PM~5470358
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :rofl:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 19 2006, 08:27 AM~5456719
> *Darkness now is a true part of Empire like he always dreamed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!!!!!! DON'T TAG MY LEROY!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

"Your LEROY" requested it... :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 23 2006, 06:53 AM~5479049
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :rofl:
> *


The guys doing it in that pic actually ARE in Empire


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 06:44 AM~5479033
> *:twak:  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


didnt you want proof? Those are just times it was actually photographed and posted. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:07 AM~5479089
> *didnt you want proof?  Those are just times it was actually photographed.  :uh:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


I was waiting for pics of anything.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 07:09 AM~5479096
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> I was waiting for pics of anything....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:06 AM~5479081
> *The guys doing it in that pic actually ARE in Empire
> *






:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:10 AM~5479098
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

3D...i made it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 06:09 AM~5479096
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> I was waiting for pics of anything....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

What would Jesus do??



:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:11 AM~5479105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do I need rd glasses to look at it... cause my ojitos are hurting looking at it...


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2006, 08:12 AM~5479109
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice!...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:15 AM~5479116
> *What would Jesus do??
> :dunno:
> 
> ...




another DaVinci clue... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 07:15 AM~5479117
> *do I need rd glasses to look at it... cause my ojitos are hurting looking at it...
> :biggrin:
> *


Yup some of them red/blue 3D glasses. That pic won me a camera from Houston Chronicle. HAHA I used my $900 to win a $150 camera :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so, whats going on this coming weekend? be busy working on brakes and steering wheel saturday.. and have some boo boo graduation partythat nite. but im down to cruise sunday.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sunday some peeps are going to Dallas...some may stay.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 07:06 AM~5479081
> *The guys doing it in that pic actually ARE in Empire
> *


 SEE I DONT GIVE A FLYING F^(K WHO WAS IN THE PIC I TAKE IT AS A JOKE. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 23 2006, 07:28 AM~5479154
> *SEE I DONT GIVE A FLYING F^(K WHO WAS IN THE PIC  I TAKE IT AS A JOKE.  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly....thats all Empire is to everyone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Buenos dias playas y playeras :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:31 AM~5479166
> *Exactly....thats all Empire is to everyone.
> *


I don't consider them a joke. ???? I respect them as a club doing something to make the Houston scene better.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 08:18 PM~5476445
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  CALLED HIM AND LEFT A MESSAGE...he hasn't called back :tears:  :tears:
> *


Same here, homie is M.I.A.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 07:34 AM~5479175
> *I don't consider them a joke.  ????  I respect them as a club doing something to make the Houston scene better.
> *


ok ok not EVERYONE....just the people mocking them in pictures. Oh and I really dont care who snaps the pic...its the subjects in the pose...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 08:33 AM~5479170
> *Buenos dias playas y playeras  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WUT UP... 


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:22 AM~5479142
> *Sunday some peeps are going to Dallas...some may stay.
> *


<--- Going. You find a ride yet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 08:38 AM~5479187
> *WUT UP...
> :biggrin:
> *


Aqui en el trabajo. Washed both rides yesterday and polished the set of spokes i have. will throw them on the regal soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 08:41 AM~5479199
> *Aqui en el trabajo.  Washed both rides yesterday and polished the set of spokes i have.  will throw them on the regal soon.
> *



did some more etching on the cutty last night. coming together nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 08:44 AM~5479205
> *did some more etching on the cutty last night. coming together nicely.  :biggrin:
> *


pics? i need a driver side fender for my regal. have an aftermarket on it which is junk. anyone know what is the best way to remove tint? razor blade takes for ever.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:36 AM~5479183
> *ok ok not EVERYONE....just the people mocking them in pictures.  Oh and I really dont care who snaps the pic...its the subjects in the pose...
> *


True. No need to disrespect.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mayne!! What did you guys do?!? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 08:46 AM~5479211
> *pics?  i need a driver side fender for my regal.  have an aftermarket on it which is junk.  anyone know what is the best way to remove tint?  razor blade takes for ever.
> *


Ill post pics laters...

Check with Joe at Swangin Customs, he might have a fender laying around.

Did you use the tint removal solution... it helped when I took the tint off the cutty, it had the blue purple burnt tint on it :biggrin: .


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:49 AM~5479223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice try on the color match... 

:twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 07:51 AM~5479233
> *nice try on the color match...
> 
> :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not tryin to color match..just tryin 2 get sumthin dat someone wanted to put on my ass off....there will be alot of photoshoping goin on real soon now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics? here are some good ones...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=263125&st=0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:49 AM~5479220
> *Mayne!! What did you guys do?!? :0
> 
> 
> ...


??? who is that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 08:50 AM~5479228
> *Ill post pics laters...
> 
> Check with Joe at Swangin Customs, he might have a fender laying around.
> ...


where can i find that at?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 09:00 AM~5479265
> *where can i find that at?
> *



O'Reillys... it dissolves the tint adhesive as you pull it away from the glass.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 07:00 AM~5479264
> *???  who is that?
> *


sum bitch
long story homie.. long story.. we call her race track.. ask nick.. hell tell you all about it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 09:05 AM~5479276
> *sum bitch
> long story homie.. long story.. we call her race track.. ask nick.. hell tell you all about it
> *




:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 09:05 AM~5479276
> *sum bitch
> long story homie.. long story.. we call her race track.. ask nick.. hell tell you all about it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:05 AM~5479276
> *sum bitch
> long story homie.. long story.. we call her race track.. ask nick.. hell tell you all about it
> *



I THINK HE DROPPED HER OFF ON TELEPHONE. :biggrin: MAKE THAT MONEY HO! :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 23 2006, 07:10 AM~5479297
> *I THINK HE DROPPED HER OFF ON TELEPHONE.  :biggrin:  MAKE THAT MONEY HO! :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


no. he didnt.. another long story


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:18 AM~5479331
> *no. he didnt.. another long story
> *


I took the day off....i got time :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 22 2006, 09:24 PM~5477726
> *lemme guess ... who? ...
> 
> DEEEZ NUTTS!!
> ...


lol,true classic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 23 2006, 09:23 AM~5479354
> *lol,true classic
> *




He Said "Get out of my shot"...



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 09:25 AM~5479365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll pass. don't want the chocolate bunny on my lap :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 09:29 AM~5479388
> *i'll pass.  don't want the chocolate bunny on my lap  :burn:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 07:29 AM~5479388
> *i'll pass.  don't want the chocolate bunny on my lap  :burn:
> *


no dats for you to save foo.. give to some breezy..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 09:40 AM~5479434
> *no dats for you to save foo.. give to some breezy..
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*************GOOFYS 28th BDAY BASH *****************
@ GOOFY's House
Sat. MAY 27th
6pm-???

Food,Beer,and..yours truley!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
info call 832 275 4306

everyone invited.......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 23 2006, 01:39 AM~5478712
> *Why is everyone Disrespecting Empire? You dont respect us as a club or what? You aint been dissed so why is everyone dissing? You aint Empire so dont act like you sayin" wassup".
> *


dont sweat it Los..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

I never understood why clubs throw up signs... maybe someone can explain that to me.

Not trying to start shit, just wondering, arent we trying to put a better face towards society and separate the lowrider lifestyle from the gang crap. 

Alot of the club hand signs I see look too much like current gang signs, dont want someone to get hurt throwing up the wrong sign in the wrong place.


(I know its not only lowrider clubs, some frats throw up signs too)


just curious to what you all think about this.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 10:02 AM~5479553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 23 2006, 08:02 AM~5479559
> *I never understood why clubs throw up signs... maybe someone can explain that to me.
> 
> Not trying to start shit, just wondering, arent we trying to put a better face towards society and separate the lowrider lifestyle from the gang crap.
> ...


no comment...


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2006, 10:03 AM~5479567
> *no comment...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:02 AM~5479553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ..another HLC event....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 09:03 AM~5479563
> *
> *


Hey whats the time for this? I also have a fitzgeralds event I wanna attend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 10:07 AM~5479589
> *Hey whats the time for this?  I also have a fitzgeralds event I wanna attend.
> *


12PM-5PM. Then it is off to spin at a graduation party.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 09:08 AM~5479602
> *12PM-5PM.  Then it is off to spin at a graduation party.
> *


My schedule 

Saturday

Slab City 12pm-5pm
EYEAGAINST 5pm-??? Westheimer Festival @ NUMBERS
GOOFY's House 6 or 7pm-??

Sunday

Dallas????

Mucho fun overloado


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 10:12 AM~5479624
> *My schedule
> 
> Saturday
> ...


GET ME A CD "EYEAGAINST"


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

hey latin i need a mixed cd from u for my party....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 09:13 AM~5479640
> *GET ME A CD "EYEAGAINST"
> *


its hardcore....i doubt youd like it or be able to use it to spin at a party....but i iwll try...they dont have their new tracks on a CD yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 10:18 AM~5479682
> *its hardcore....i doubt youd like it or be able to use it to spin at a party....but i iwll try...they dont have their new tracks on a CD yet.
> *


I listen to that stuff. Not for spinning, for when I'm sitting in traffic.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 09:19 AM~5479690
> *I listen to that stuff.  Not for spinning, for when I'm sitting in traffic.
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2006, 10:15 AM~5479655
> *hey latin i need a mixed cd from u for my party....
> *


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 10:22 AM~5479700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I need a dub of that...

:biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2006, 07:36 PM~5477099
> *I want to take the lecab! I need to find a trailer tho :biggrin:
> *


Friend of mine has an 18 foot car hauler for sale for 1100 havent seen it in a while but plan to this weekend if anybody is interested pm me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2006, 09:54 AM~5479502
> **************GOOFYS 28th BDAY BASH *****************
> @ GOOFY's House
> Sat. MAY 27th
> ...


Even me?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 10:22 AM~5479700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Latin... I shouid sell those wheels then?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 11:08 AM~5479983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Latin... I shouid sell those wheels then?
> *


You ready to sell them to me? Which ones you talmbout mayne?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

WOW.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 11:12 AM~5480009
> *You ready to sell them to me?  Which ones you talmbout mayne?
> *


 :uh: Vietcaca..............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 11:14 AM~5480021
> *:uh: Vietcaca..............
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 11:16 AM~5480036
> *:burn:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

cali rydah, you stay off of I-10 and the beltway west or east?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 11:20 AM~5480052
> *cali rydah, you stay off of I-10 and the beltway west or east?
> *


Text message sent again. I'll get the rims. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 11:23 AM~5480068
> *Text message sent again.  I'll get the rims.  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 11:26 AM~5480085
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!
> *


Painful experience it was.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I just want to thank Switchez4life,Goofy, and Slim for helping out in San Antonio.


Juan KT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 09:20 AM~5480052
> *cali rydah, you stay off of I-10 and the beltway west or east?
> *



west. the town and country area by memorial


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2006, 11:33 AM~5480109
> *west. the town and country area by memorial
> *


me too...... :0 I can see memorial drive from my house.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 09:36 AM~5480120
> *me too......  :0  I can see memorial drive from my house.
> *


 :biggrin: i stay not even a mile from memorial drive right off the beltway


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2006, 11:37 AM~5480127
> *:biggrin: i stay not even a mile from memorial drive right off the beltway
> *


GeorgeTown?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

liv4lacs are u going to the tulsa ok car show that individuals are trowing


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 09:38 AM~5480132
> *GeorgeTown?
> *


i can see the tollway booth from my house


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. one last chance.. 
my old rims for sale. 








$250 for whole set of 4, you too can be a balla on 20's like yours truely. 
2 perfectly fine
1 is cracked but repairable
1 is wharped on inside,but usable
(no tires, rims only)
if you have rwd, i have set of adapters, for additional $100!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+May 23 2006, 11:39 AM~5480138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your closer to Briarforest?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 09:51 AM~5480207
> *B/c of work im only gonna be in the houston show and maybe Vegas...... I have the time off for Vegas only
> 
> So your closer to Briarforest?
> *


you can say that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2006, 09:44 AM~5480164
> *ok.. one last chance..
> my old rims for sale.
> 
> ...


rack is on inside lip, dude over here at at shop quoted me $80 to have it fixed. once repaired you'd never know, he does good work. 

wharped one is also on inside. i rode on it in rear of car for like 6 months.. no problems. and you can't visually notice on outside since outside is fine.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2006, 11:52 AM~5480214
> *you can say that
> *


Your in my backyard! lol.. And you've never seen the LeCab ride by ya?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 09:56 AM~5480240
> *Your in my backyard! lol.. And you've never seen the LeCab ride by ya?
> *


never seen it except at the car show this past weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2006, 11:59 AM~5480261
> *never seen it except at the car show this past weekend :biggrin:
> *


Its out and about in that area all the time! :cheesy: What you ridin?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 09:05 AM~5479971
> *Even me?
> *


sure why not ..i said everyone...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2006, 12:04 PM~5480286
> *sure why not ..i said everyone...
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 10:01 AM~5480274
> *Its out and about in that area all the time! :cheesy: What you ridin?
> *


never seen it. im ridin either my 96 caprice , my 03 monte carlo, or my jetta depending on the day. lowriders in la right now


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Real Recognize Real.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 23 2006, 12:08 PM~5480316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know this.... Man.............


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 23 2006, 12:08 PM~5480318
> *Real Recognize Real.....
> *


gangsta!!

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 10:12 AM~5480338
> *If you ever need anything im right down the street!
> And you know this.... Man.............
> *


we need to meet in person one day.. too close not to know each other..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 12:13 PM~5480343
> *gangsta!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


The correct terminology would be OG! Like my Daytons…. LOL!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2006, 12:13 PM~5480344
> *we need to meet in person one day.. too close not to know each other..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up zar...sick life lookin god at SA...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 23 2006, 09:29 AM~5480090
> *I just want to thank Switchez4life,Goofy, and Slim for helping out in San Antonio.
> Juan KT
> *


No problem......homie..until we got on 45... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ANYONE GOT PICS OF MY CAR FROM THE SHOW PLZ EMAIL THEM TO [email protected]. THANKS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 10:14 AM~5480351
> *The correct terminology would be OG! Like my Daytons…. LOL!!
> *


YOUR DAYTONS ARE BG'S

OGS WOULD HAVE THE EAGLES ON THE CENTER


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 12:42 PM~5480518
> *YOUR DAYTONS ARE BG'S
> 
> OGS WOULD HAVE THE EAGLES ON THE CENTER
> *



:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 10:41 AM~5480514
> *ANYONE GOT PICS OF MY CAR FROM THE SHOW PLZ EMAIL THEM TO [email protected]. THANKS.
> *


i have one pic of your car


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 12:41 PM~5480514
> *ANYONE GOT PICS OF MY CAR FROM THE SHOW PLZ EMAIL THEM TO [email protected]. THANKS.
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 01:08 PM~5480654
> *ok
> *



pics?



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 01:17 PM~5480697
> *pics?
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 01:29 PM~5480760
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 01:29 PM~5480760
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Are those OG D's?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 01:31 PM~5480771
> *Are those OG D's?
> *


Yes sir, only ballers roll on O.G. D's.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 12:29 PM~5480760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


should of use this pic.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat dude in the backgorund look like he wanna eat that fool


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 22 2006, 07:15 PM~5476407
> *Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> :0  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


hi! :wave: 

sorry for the late response....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 02:04 PM~5480880
> *should of use this pic.
> 
> 
> ...



oh snap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 01:05 PM~5480886
> *dat dude in the backgorund look like he wanna eat that fool
> *


right....lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 12:29 PM~5480760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 02:04 PM~5480880
> *should of use this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


is he doing the laffy taffy?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 01:05 PM~5480886
> *dat dude in the backgorund look like he wanna eat that fool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 02:20 PM~5480964
> *is he doing the laffy taffy?
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 02:25 PM~5480997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esa vieja :thumbsdown: lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 01:29 PM~5481023
> *esa vieja :thumbsdown:  lol
> *


should I put the pic of shortdog's 64 with the 3 models instead? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 02:34 PM~5481049
> *should I put the pic of shortdog's 64 with the 3 models instead?  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 12:25 PM~5480997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will be there


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 01:34 PM~5481049
> *should I put the pic of shortdog's 64 with the 3 models instead?  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where the fuck is bear creek park?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2006, 02:52 PM~5481161
> *where the fuck is bear creek park?
> *



clay rd and HWY 6 













:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 02:53 PM~5481167
> *clay rd and HWY 6
> 
> 
> ...


That is on the other side of the world.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 02:59 PM~5481200
> *That is on the other side of the world.
> *



the good side!


We are going to start cruising there soon... everyone looking for a spot there it is.


finally, the question is answered...

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

knew it sounded familiar..company had bbq there once. nice park. but far as fk from me. must be nice to live outside "da hood"


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Magazine coverage by:*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 03:20 PM~5481353
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 03:22 PM~5481375
> *
> *


You still planning on going?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 03:27 PM~5481415
> *You still planning on going?
> *


sho you right! SNJ Coverage! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 03:28 PM~5481420
> *sho you right!  SNJ Coverage!  :biggrin:
> *


  is there going to be BLVD KINGS coverage also?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 03:30 PM~5481448
> *  is there going to be BLVD KINGS coverage also?
> *




:dunno: :dunno: 

probably...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 02:30 PM~5481448
> *  is there going to be BLVD KINGS coverage also?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 02:35 PM~5481477
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 23 2006, 02:05 PM~5480886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: he was tryin' to clown :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 12:04 PM~5480880
> *should of use this pic.
> 
> 
> ...


u forgot to quote it....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 02:59 PM~5481584
> *u forgot to quote it....
> *


"This is gonna be Dena in her Cadillac"

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 02:03 PM~5481612
> *"This is gonna be Dena in her Cadillac"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

To whom it may concern: no one is disrespecting anybody.if u dont wanna be made fun of then don't throw gang signs and claim a red rag.Thats why lowriders are always being stereotyped as gangsters because of bullshit like that.And to all the h.l.c members who talk or hang out with Houston Stylez u might be called a TRADER in someones eyes.theres people who agree with me or might not but its THE TRUTH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 02:03 PM~5481612
> *"This is gonna be Dena in her Cadillac"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2006, 02:09 PM~5481642
> *To whom it may concern: no one is disrespecting anybody.if u dont wanna be made fun of then don't throw gang signs and claim a red rag.Thats why lowriders are always being stereotyped as gangsters because of bullshit like that.And to all the h.l.c members who talk or hang out with Houston Stylez u might be called a TRADER in someones eyes.theres people who agree with me or might not but its THE TRUTH
> *


whats the fuck.. whos this


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2006, 03:09 PM~5481642
> *To whom it may concern: no one is disrespecting anybody.if u dont wanna be made fun of then don't throw gang signs and claim a red rag.Thats why lowriders are always being stereotyped as gangsters because of bullshit like that.And to all the h.l.c members who talk or hang out with Houston Stylez u might be called a TRADER in someones eyes.theres people who agree with me or might not but its THE TRUTH
> *


So what you are saying is that none of us should talk to anyone in Houston Stylez? Can former Houston Stylez members talk to present Houston Stylez members with out being called TRAITORS? Hmm I wonder if EVERYONE in Houston Stylez feels that way....if that is The Truth I'D like to know


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2006, 02:09 PM~5481642
> *To whom it may concern: no one is disrespecting anybody.if u dont wanna be made fun of then don't throw gang signs and claim a red rag.Thats why lowriders are always being stereotyped as gangsters because of bullshit like that.And to all the h.l.c members who talk or hang out with Houston Stylez u might be called a TRADER in someones eyes.theres people who agree with me or might not but its THE TRUTH
> *



some lowriders are gangstaz. many throw up gang signs and claim a rag too. and what? different strokes for different folks. if u got a problem with a person then talk to that person. bcuz it seems u are sayin that if u throw up a gang sign and claim a rag you will be made fun of. so rephrase your statement.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 02:12 PM~5481662
> *So what you are saying is  that none of us should talk to anyone in Houston Stylez? Can former Houston Stylez members talk to present Houston Stylez members with out being called TRAITORS? Hmm I wonder if EVERYONE in Houston Stylez feels that way....if that is The Truth I'D like to know
> *


im lost on this one.. fuck i need to stop painting without a mask.. lol :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 03:17 PM~5481690
> *im lost on this one.. fuck i need to stop painting without a mask.. lol :angry:
> *


fumes going to your brain? this bullshit and soap opera drama is going to mine.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 02:03 PM~5481612
> *"This is gonna be Dena in her Cadillac"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING STUPID WHEN SOMEONE HITS THE SWITCH ON HER??? 


LIKE THIS =======> :happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 03:12 PM~5481662
> *So what you are saying is  that none of us should talk to anyone in Houston Stylez? Can former Houston Stylez members talk to present Houston Stylez members with out being called TRAITORS? Hmm I wonder if EVERYONE in Houston Stylez feels that way....if that is The Truth I'D like to know
> *


ok i know what is going on herE.........because an H.L.C. MEMBER WAS HANGING OUT WITH A MEMBER OF hOUSTON STYLES........SOMEONE WHO WILL REMAIN NAMELESS CALLED THAT HLC MEMBER A TRAITOR..........


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

no one is saying anybody in houston stylez is a trader. thats why lowriders can't cruise anymore becuz of idiots throwin up gang signs.FUCKIN GROW UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 04:03 PM~5481612
> *"This is gonna be Dena in her Cadillac"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 23 2006, 02:23 PM~5481727
> *ok i know what is going on herE.........because an H.L.C. MEMBER WAS HANGING OUT WITH A MEMBER OF hOUSTON STYLES........SOMEONE WHO WILL REMAIN NAMELESS CALLED THAT HLC MEMBER A TRAITOR..........
> *


EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 23 2006, 03:23 PM~5481727
> *ok i know what is going on herE.........because an H.L.C. MEMBER WAS HANGING OUT WITH A MEMBER OF hOUSTON STYLES........SOMEONE WHO WILL REMAIN NAMELESS CALLED THAT HLC MEMBER A TRAITOR..........
> *


Damnit if that was goofy that said that shit I am done.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2006, 03:25 PM~5481736
> *EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT
> *


i knew that would come out............i think it was totally uncalled for...........just because someone wants to hang out with someone who use o be a part or is with another or isnt in any orginization is wrong......everyone is a free person and this is america............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 04:26 PM~5481741
> *Damnit if that was goofy that said that shit I am done.....
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am cool with MANY people in Houston Stylez, Latin Cartel, Bad Influences, etc. If it is forbidden to associate with them, then I cant be a part of any organization that imposes that rule be it spoken or unspoken. :angry:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

IF HOUSTON STYLEZ where haters them why did they help DE LA RAZA & CHOSEN FEW in san anto i didn't any one else offer de la raza a ride too their hotels or got rooms for chosen few. I CAN SEE THE UNITY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 04:29 PM~5481759
> *I am cool with MANY people in Houston Stylez, Latin Cartel, Bad Influence, etc.  If it is forbidden to associate with them, then I cant be a part of any organization that imposes that rule be it spoken or unspoken. :angry:
> *


i'm cool with people on both sides even if they don't like each other and chill with them also. i'm an adult and am not going to stop speaking to someone due to someone elses issues. don't know where all this came up from but it is childish.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 03:31 PM~5481767
> *i'm cool with people on both sides even if they don't like each other and chill with them also.  i'm an adult and am not going to stop speaking to someone due to someone elses issues.  don't know where all this came up from but it is childish.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+May 23 2006, 02:27 PM~5481746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup.. we sure did...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

amen. last i checked all these people are grown fk'n men. i say lets drop issue. so, who's gonna these 20" rims?? know ya'll got some $!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 03:31 PM~5481767
> *i'm cool with people on both sides even if they don't like each other and chill with them also.  i'm an adult and am not going to stop speaking to someone due to someone elses issues.  don't know where all this came up from but it is childish.
> *


I concur. I even said wassup to Lonestar in San Anto...i think he was gonna say wassup out of reflex and caught himself halfway. :biggrin: I am trying to be cool with everyone. I came into picture recently and dont care what happened in the past as long as we take positive steps forward.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

alot of people see or know i'm talkin bout ,but won't say anything well i broke the ice :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 02:34 PM~5481783
> *I concur.  I even said wassup to Lonestar in San Anto...i think he was gonna say wassup out of reflex and caught himself halfway.  :biggrin:  I am trying to be cool with everyone.  I came into picture recently and dont care what happened in the past as long as we take positive steps forward.
> *


i dont like lone star, he made me cry once. 

 lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2006, 03:34 PM~5481784
> *alot of people see or know i'm talkin bout ,but won't say anything well i broke the ice :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt aware of that particular incident. Now I know, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 04:34 PM~5481783
> *I concur.  I even said wassup to Lonestar in San Anto...i think he was gonna say wassup out of reflex and caught himself halfway.  :biggrin:  I am trying to be cool with everyone.  I came into picture recently and dont care what happened in the past as long as we take positive steps forward.
> *


?????? basic english fool!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2006, 03:36 PM~5481795
> *??????  basic english fool!
> *


damnit that is the basic english I use.....chingado i AGREE then... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+May 23 2006, 02:34 PM~5481784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could have just said ORALE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2006, 03:40 PM~5481817
> *could have just said ORALE
> *


HAHA :biggrin: 
then my non-spanish speaking homies may not know what Im talmbout...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So what about them Astros :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 08:10 AM~5479098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GONNA BE A BAD MUTHERFUCKER BUT THE CAMARO IS GONNA CRUSH IT WITH THE FUEL INJECTED 572 BIG BLOCK


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 23 2006, 02:39 AM~5478712
> *Why is everyone Disrespecting Empire? You dont respect us as a club or what? You aint been dissed so why is everyone dissing? You aint Empire so dont act like you sayin" wassup".
> *


AND YOU AINT NO GANG MEMBER SO QUIT THROWIN YO SET UP


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

What's going down pacock...


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 23 2006, 04:23 PM~5481727
> *ok i know what is going on herE.........because an H.L.C. MEMBER WAS HANGING OUT WITH A MEMBER OF hOUSTON STYLES........SOMEONE WHO WILL REMAIN NAMELESS CALLED THAT HLC MEMBER A TRAITOR..........
> *


why is a "joke" from one person to another have to involve a whole council? I believe the person was stunned to hear it but realized it was a joke not the best joke but one none the less a JOKE! why should someone else get mad for something that didnt happen to them... and to address the GANG thing i see it as long as the color is affilated with his car club and the handshake is too there should be no problem it is just reppin there car club...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 23 2006, 06:24 PM~5482848
> *why is a "joke" from one person to another have to involve a whole council? I believe the person was stunned to hear it but realized it was a joke not the best joke but one none the less a JOKE! why should someone else get mad for something that didnt happen to them... and to address the GANG thing i see it as long as the color is affilated with his car club and the handshake is too there should be no problem it is just reppin there car club...
> *


its not retold as a joke


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 23 2006, 06:24 PM~5482848
> *why is a "joke" from one person to another have to involve a whole council? I believe the person was stunned to hear it but realized it was a joke not the best joke but one none the less a JOKE! why should someone else get mad for something that didnt happen to them... and to address the GANG thing i see it as long as the color is affilated with his car club and the handshake is too there should be no problem it is just reppin there car club...
> *


"SOME PEOPLE" (LET ME BLOCC THERE NAMES OUT). JUST DONT WANNA SAY ANYTHING CUZ THEY JUST AINT GOT THE BALLS TO LET OTHERS KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS REALY GOIN ON.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Always some kind of drama on LIL. 
I guess that is why I still come here even though the server sucks.


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 23 2006, 07:30 PM~5482897
> *"SOME PEOPLE" (LET ME BLOCC THERE NAMES OUT). JUST DONT WANNA SAY ANYTHING CUZ THEY JUST AINT GOT THE BALLS TO LET OTHERS KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS REALY GOIN ON.
> *


say what excatly? i mean since your being all out...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 23 2006, 06:33 PM~5482913
> *Always some kind of drama on LIL.
> I guess that is why I still come here even though the server sucks.
> 
> *


pics of the car?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

car looks nice.. sitting pretty in my driveway.. except the birds had a party on it over the weekend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 23 2006, 05:38 PM~5482947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## Ice Block (Jan 4, 2005)

sup Dualhex02, cali rydah, PROVOK, sixty8imp


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 23 2006, 07:01 PM~5483393
> *sup  Dualhex02, cali rydah, PROVOK, sixty8imp
> *


whats up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

two sides? *What you know about them NBL peeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :0 :0 



We are in the process of coming up with hand signage... it is going to look kind of awkward though.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 23 2006, 07:38 PM~5483566
> *two sides? What you know about them NBL peeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> We are in the process of coming up with hand signage... it is going to look kind of awkward though.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the NBL has no sign or color we represent green. get yo paper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SPEAKING OF PAPER

DENA CAN A LOWRIDER GET HIS 500 DOLLARS OR DO I HAVE TO PULL OUT MY BREAK-A -TRICK COLLEGE DIPLOMA


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 09:41 PM~5483585
> *the NBL has no sign or color we represent green. get yo paper
> *



Green!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 09:42 PM~5483593
> *SPEAKING OF PAPER
> 
> DENA CAN A LOWRIDER GET HIS 500 DOLLARS OR DO I HAVE TO PULL OUT MY BREAK-A -TRICK COLLEGE DIPLOMA
> *



So no show at SA show? :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 23 2006, 07:01 PM~5483393
> *sup  Dualhex02, cali rydah, PROVOK, sixty8imp
> *


what it do


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I THOUGHT IT WAS HER CAR AT FIRST. THEY HAVE SIMILAR PATTERNS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

New Screen Name


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 23 2006, 07:58 PM~5483670
> *New Screen Name
> *


stupid newbie
:uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:02 PM~5483701
> *stupid newbie
> :uh:
> *


Whatever DarkAss


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 23 2006, 08:06 PM~5483730
> *Whatever DarkAss
> *


dats original :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:08 PM~5483748
> *dats original :uh:
> *


Damn Straight! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 23 2006, 08:09 PM~5483762
> *Damn Straight! :uh:
> *


to bad your not :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:16 PM~5483820
> *to bad your not :uh:
> *


Ohhh! a gay joke how funny....




Sike :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 23 2006, 08:20 PM~5483850
> *Ohhh! a gay joke how funny....
> Sike :uh:
> *


YEA SOMETHING YOU KNOW ALOT ABOUT


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:22 PM~5483863
> *YEA SOMETHING YOU KNOW ALOT ABOUT
> *


yea i member what you told me...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER. SAN ANTONIO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 23 2006, 08:37 PM~5483894
> *yea i member what you told me...
> *


YEA.. I TOLD U TO BE STRAIGHT AND KEEP YOUR ASSHOLE CLOSED.. IM TIRED OF YOU CALLIN ME TELLIN ME YOUR PROBLEMS. DONT WANAN HERE ABOUT YOUR ASS BEING SORE


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:39 PM~5483903
> *YEA.. I TOLD U TO BE STRAIGHT AND KEEP YOUR ASSHOLE CLOSED.. IM TIRED OF YOU CALLIN ME TELLIN ME YOUR PROBLEMS. DONT WANAN HERE ABOUT YOUR ASS BEING SORE
> *


at least im not out showin my ass to everybody and callin it the "chocolate bunny" you just want guys to check you out...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 23 2006, 08:45 PM~5483953
> *at least im not out showin my ass to everybody and callin it the "chocolate bunny" you just want guys to check you out...
> *


I NEVER NAMED IT THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY.. 1ST STARTED OFF AS ME MOONING PEOPLE.. THEN SOMEBODY GAVE IT A NAME..BUT U HAVE SEEN IT ENOUGH.. U LIKE ASS IN YO FACE FROM WHAT I HEARD


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

WZUP BLOCC! AIN'T SEEN U IN A MINUTE....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:47 PM~5483968
> *I NEVER NAMED IT THE CHOCOLATE BUNNY.. 1ST STARTED OFF AS ME MOONING PEOPLE.. THEN SOMEBODY GAVE IT A NAME..BUT U HAVE SEEN IT ENOUGH.. U LIKE ASS IN YO FACE FROM WHAT I HEARD
> *


i could stay here and argue with ya but im not peace out DarkAss


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 10:38 PM~5483898
> *BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER. SAN ANTONIO
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE THEY TOOK THE WHEELS OFF TO SHOW THE CHROME...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 23 2006, 08:52 PM~5484019
> *i could stay here and argue with ya but im not peace out DarkAss
> *


NO ARGUING.. JST BORED.. ALL YOU LEAVING TO DO IS PLAY CONTER STRIKE :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 23 2006, 08:55 PM~5484034
> *I SEE THEY TOOK THE WHEELS OFF TO SHOW THE CHROME...
> *


YEA.. BOLT ONS ARENT HARD TO TAKE OFF


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 23 2006, 08:52 PM~5484018
> *WZUP BLOCC! AIN'T SEEN U IN A MINUTE....
> *


Sup Zar....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 09:13 PM~5484146
> *NO ARGUING.. JST BORED.. ALL YOU LEAVING TO DO IS PLAY CONTER STRIKE :uh:
> *


nah i think im outta CS i dunno...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 08:38 PM~5483898
> *BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER. SAN ANTONIO
> 
> 
> ...



seen it person that shit is just ugly!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

AWW I SEE.. BUH BYE COCKBLOCC


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 23 2006, 05:33 PM~5482913
> *Always some kind of drama on LIL.
> I guess that is why I still come here even though the server sucks.
> 
> *


pre-k drama :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 10:38 PM~5483898
> *BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER. SAN ANTONIO
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ice Block_@May 23 2006, 08:01 PM~5483393
> *sup  Dualhex02, cali rydah, PROVOK, sixty8imp
> *


Sorry for delay...Wazzup BloCc :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

going to Dallas, leaving Saturday...

:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 06:35 AM~5485709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uh oh.. does that mean an issue is coming out soon?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 23 2006, 02:23 PM~5481727
> *ok i know what is going on herE.........because an H.L.C. MEMBER WAS HANGING OUT WITH A MEMBER OF hOUSTON STYLES........SOMEONE WHO WILL REMAIN NAMELESS "GOOFY" CALLED THAT HLC MEMBER A TRAITOR..........
> *


:uh:....yup and this dude shakes my hand


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2006, 02:09 PM~5481642
> *To whom it may concern: no one is disrespecting anybody.if u dont wanna be made fun of then don't throw gang signs and claim a red rag.Thats why lowriders are always being stereotyped as gangsters because of bullshit like that.And to all the h.l.c members who talk or hang out with Houston Stylez u might be called a TRADER in someones eyes.theres people who agree with me or might not but its THE TRUTH
> *


why hide behind a screen name....speak the truth..like your real name...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I apolagize to Mike and HS for the joke...they to it the wrong way.....  
I guess people have different humor..my bad... 

I have nothing but respect for HS....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

whatever was said yesterday wasn't too disrespect anybody.I'm sick and tired of H.L.C members bitchin of how their organization is being ran but don't have the balls too say anything.Thats why say what i said...If empire wants too throw a gang sign...so be it .But i believe that reflects on all H.L.C..Keep lowriding postive and not ignorent. :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

don't nobody need to hide behind.thats why my club was the first ones too pull out of H.L.C. becuz of stupid ass shit.......MARIO


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh, im gettin agged here at work. hate working with stupid people. :machinegun:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2006, 06:57 AM~5485749
> *
> *



CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!!!












:rofl: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 06:53 AM~5485878
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that 713ridaz on the left...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

This is my input from an outside POV.. GANG SIGNS are exactly what they are.. signs that signify gangs in a physical, and non verbal manner.... just like McDonnalds has the big yellow M.. and Texico has the star w/ the T.. and Even the BOYSCOUTS have a sign.. (pinkey touches thumb, ring index and middle stay up) and if you wanna get stupid with it.. STAR TREAK has that little sign thing.. (seperate middle and ring fingers.. ) now.. i have actually seen other car clubs use sign language of their innitials as their symbol or "sign" i think at one point i saw a pic of a Rollerz Only guy using sign language for the letters R and O. and a Majestics guy i believe... thats pretty much all i have to say on that topic.. i dont know the history nor the story behind it.. so i'm not sticking my nose where it shouldnt be.. just commenting on a statement i saw about gang signs beinging a bad light to lowriding.. I dont think signs do that.. i think people who dont know the difference between a car club and a gang brings a bad light to lowriding


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 08:55 AM~5485886
> *is that 713ridaz on the left...
> *



:uh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 24 2006, 06:52 AM~5485877
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


shut up white boy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 06:55 AM~5485886
> *is that 713ridaz on the left...
> *


could be


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wait til brian sees that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 07:00 AM~5485906
> *wait til brian sees that.
> *


like your new avatar..should make that your trunk mural. orale


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 24 2006, 08:57 AM~5485892
> *This is my input from an outside POV..  GANG SIGNS are exactly what they are..  signs that signify gangs in a physical, and non verbal manner....  just like McDonnalds has the big yellow M..  and Texico has the star w/ the T..  and Even the BOYSCOUTS have a sign..  (pinkey touches thumb, ring index and middle stay up) and if you wanna get stupid with it..  STAR TREAK has that little sign thing..  (seperate middle and ring fingers..  )  now..  i have actually seen other car clubs use sign language of their innitials as their symbol or "sign"  i think at one point i saw a pic of a Rollerz Only guy using sign language for the letters R and O.  and a Majestics guy i believe...  thats pretty much all i have to say on that topic..  i dont know the history nor the story behind it..  so i'm not sticking my nose where it shouldnt be..  just commenting on a statement i saw about gang signs beinging a bad light to lowriding.. I dont think signs do that..  i think people who dont know the difference between a car club and a gang brings a bad light to lowriding
> *



commercial logos and gang signs, the two are very different.


IMO
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 24 2006, 07:04 AM~5485918
> *commercial logos and gang signs, the two are very different.
> IMO
> :biggrin:
> *


nu uh.. taco bell by my crib has sign that said "we serve with pride cause we're the GANG from south wayside"

lol


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2006, 09:06 AM~5485930
> *nu uh..  taco bell by my crib has sign that said "we serve with pride cause we're the GANG from south wayside"
> 
> lol
> *



gangsta...

:biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

SHUT THA F^(K UP SKID!!!!










:0 :biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

whos club in here throws up a sign at shows, events or whenever you take pics? be honest.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Mike has asked that I post this comment for him:

I would like to first say that I'm surprised at what I'm hearing. I 
think that issues such as these should be addressed at the meetings and 
not on Lay It Low. It really makes us look like we don't get along and 
we are not an organized group. I am a proud member of the HLC and until 
something happens to make me not want to be there, I'm not leaving. I am 
friends with members of Houston Stylez and that will not change whether 
I'm in HLC or not. I hope that this doesn't cause the HLC to be seen in 
a negative way or for members to drop out. If you have an issue with 
Goofy, address Goofy. If it's an issue that involves the whole HLC, then 
come to the meetings and address us all. I don't appreciate anyone 
putting the HLC down or saying we are not united. I've made some good 
friends because of the HLC and I've personally seen the SUPPORT, 
RESPECT, AND UNITY. Don't let one person's comment or jokes affect us 
all. Again, I will bring these issues up at the HLC meeting and we will 
see how many people will step up to address the issue. I am dedicated 
member of the HLC and what it stands for, and I for one do not want to 
see it ruined by negative issues addressed on Lay It Low.

My # is 979-574-9403. If you have a comment that you want addressed to 
the HLC and don't want to stand up in front of everyone, call me and I 
will work on it for you.

Michael Cordova
President
Royal Touch Car Club


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 24 2006, 08:14 AM~5485956
> *whos club in here throws up a sign at shows, events or whenever you take pics? be honest.
> *



IT HAS BEEN TAKEN CARE OF . SO DROP IT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 24 2006, 07:57 AM~5485892
> *This is my input from an outside POV..  GANG SIGNS are exactly what they are..  signs that signify gangs in a physical, and non verbal manner....  just like McDonnalds has the big yellow M..  and Texico has the star w/ the T..  and Even the BOYSCOUTS have a sign..  (pinkey touches thumb, ring index and middle stay up) and if you wanna get stupid with it..  STAR TREAK has that little sign thing..  (seperate middle and ring fingers..  )  now..  i have actually seen other car clubs use sign language of their innitials as their symbol or "sign"  i think at one point i saw a pic of a Rollerz Only guy using sign language for the letters R and O.  and a Majestics guy i believe...  thats pretty much all i have to say on that topic..  i dont know the history nor the story behind it..  so i'm not sticking my nose where it shouldnt be..  just commenting on a statement i saw about gang signs beinging a bad light to lowriding.. I dont think signs do that..  i think people who dont know the difference between a car club and a gang brings a bad light to lowriding
> *


Although there are similarities, for those who know the empire "3 point crown" does not mimick an actual gang sign. That I know of. Also if you brought any outside person to the park on Sunday, all they would see is a bunch of shave-headed, tattoo sporting, Dickie sagging Mexicans and others and automatically assume we are all in gangs. The hand signage doesnt help, but no one is asking anyone that fits the beforementioned description to not be that way. Different strokes for different folks and why impose your tastes on someone else? What if the lowrider in the club actually is gang affiliated?


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 24 2006, 09:17 AM~5485973
> *IT HAS BEEN TAKEN CARE OF . SO DROP IT PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
> *



it hasnt been taken care of... this has nothing to do with goofy. my initial post was not directed at him, hlc or anyone in particular. Ive seen that all throughout this site on pictures posted, not just here in Houston.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 24 2006, 07:11 AM~5485943
> *SHUT THA F^(K UP SKID!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


suck it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 24 2006, 07:14 AM~5485956
> *whos club in here throws up a sign at shows, events or whenever you take pics? be honest.
> *


2 in the pink
1 in the stink
my gang sign :uh:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 09:22 AM~5486001
> *2 in the pink
> 1 in the stink
> my gang sign :uh:
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 08:22 AM~5486001
> *2 in the pink
> 1 in the stink
> my gang sign :uh:
> ...



Hey Jesus does it... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 09:00 AM~5485906
> *wait til brian sees that.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hope you ppl know that shit like this is making a ass out of "Houstons lowriders"


we are not the only ones on this thread posting this up/reading. we are representing ourselves on a worldwide status here.


people that come on here and read this garbage get a bad image of us, and quite fraknly im embaressed.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2006, 07:54 AM~5479502
> **************GOOFYS 28th BDAY BASH *****************
> @ GOOFY's House
> Sat. MAY 27th
> ...


  ....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2006, 09:47 AM~5486134
> *hope you ppl know that shit like this is making a ass out of "Houstons lowriders"
> we are not the only ones on this thread posting this up/reading. we are representing ourselves on a worldwide status here.
> people that come on here and read this garbage get a bad image of us, and quite fraknly im embaressed.
> *


Welcome to our world (Houston Lowriders)!!! That’s why I have separated myself from a lot of ppl in this city. I try to be friendly, helpful ect ect. But there is always drama.... When it comes to nice cars the west coast is on a totally different level and that what im striving for. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 09:55 AM~5486170
> *Welcome to our world (Houston Lowriders)!!! That’s why I have separated myself from a lot of ppl in this city. I try to be friendly, helpful ect ect. But there is always drama.... When it comes to nice cars the west coast is on a totally different level and that what im striving for. Just my 2 cents.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 09:58 AM~5486187
> *:biggrin:
> *


Are you smiling because you’ve come to the realization Houston will never change?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuck it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 10:01 AM~5486208
> *Are you smiling because you’ve come to the realization Houston will never change?
> *



It hit me like a semi... right smack in the face!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2006, 10:02 AM~5486212
> *Fuck it.
> *


Its seems to be dog eat dog here...... So ya Fuckit!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 09:03 AM~5486217
> *Its seems to be dog eat dog here...... So ya Fuckit!!
> *



yea, just go wit the flow.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 08:55 AM~5486170
> *Welcome to our world (Houston Lowriders)!!! That’s why I have separated myself from a lot of ppl in this city. I try to be friendly, helpful ect ect. But there is always drama.... When it comes to nice cars the west coast is on a totally different level and that what im striving for. Just my 2 cents.
> *


as chairman of NBL, I support this statement :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 09:02 AM~5486213
> *It hit me like a semi... right smack in the face!
> *


one can only hope. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 24 2006, 09:08 AM~5486238
> *as chairman of NBL, I support this statement :biggrin:
> *



e-mail me an application to NBL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 07:55 AM~5486170
> *Welcome to our world (Houston Lowriders)!!! That’s why I have separated myself from a lot of ppl in this city. I try to be friendly, helpful ect ect. But there is always drama.... When it comes to nice cars the west coast is on a totally different level and that what im striving for. Just my 2 cents.
> *


when i do jump in the car game.. beleive me..im not going to come with some bullshit...ill be striving for the same thing you are...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 24 2006, 10:10 AM~5486249
> *one can only hope. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2006, 09:10 AM~5486252
> *e-mail me an application to NBL
> 
> *


all applicants must ask founder and president Lone Star for permission to join


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 09:12 AM~5486264
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


haha :roflmao: :roflmao: just jokes mah homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 24 2006, 10:10 AM~5486249
> *one can only hope. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



you going to Dallas ?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 24 2006, 09:14 AM~5486273
> *all applicants must ask founder and president Lone Star for permission to join
> *


I am gonna have to wait until my membership in the NRA is terminated. I dont know when I'll be gettin a ride so for now I am stuck in the No Riders Association.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 09:15 AM~5486278
> *you going to Dallas ?
> *


perhaps que si
a lo mejor que yes.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 24 2006, 08:04 AM~5485918
> *commercial logos and gang signs, the two are very different.
> IMO
> :biggrin:
> *



so are peaceful organizational signs and gang signs..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 24 2006, 10:08 AM~5486236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So b/c your a young black male does that mean your build a Cadillac? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 08:32 AM~5486387
> *Thats all you can do brother.................
> So b/c your a young black male does that mean your build a Cadillac? :cheesy:
> *


who knows .. :biggrin: but im striving more for a elcamino.. or something different like a big body 2 door delta or something


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 10:34 AM~5486404
> *who knows .. :biggrin: but im striving more for a elcamino.. or something different like a big body 2 door delta or something
> *


say no to Delta 88's :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 09:34 AM~5486404
> *who knows .. :biggrin: but im striving more for a elcamino.. or something different like a big body 2 door delta or something
> *



wit da fiff wheel straps woman n grille


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 24 2006, 08:35 AM~5486411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck no. thats never been my style and you know this fool


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 10:41 AM~5486442
> *why.. u hate them.. lol..i already know what you prefer..
> 
> fuck no. thats never been my style and you know this fool
> *


not a lowrider but makes a good slab


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 08:43 AM~5486448
> *not a lowrider but makes a good slab
> *


ill make it a good lowrider.. since u never see to many.. but i dunno what the fuck i want.. when the ime comes ill see what i end up with


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 10:43 AM~5486450
> *ill make it a good lowrider.. since u never see to many.. but i dunno what the fuck i want.. when the ime comes ill see what i end up with
> *


No Delta 88's right Dena?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 08:44 AM~5486454
> *No Delta 88's right Dena?
> *


no cadillacs either.... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+May 23 2006, 09:38 PM~5483566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 09:47 AM~5486468
> *no cadillacs either.... :biggrin:
> *



get a 58 impala convertible all original with all the options, u never see those around


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 09:42 PM~5483593
> *SPEAKING OF PAPER
> 
> DENA CAN A LOWRIDER GET HIS 500 DOLLARS OR DO I HAVE TO PULL OUT MY BREAK-A -TRICK COLLEGE DIPLOMA
> *


I thought we agreed I would give you a "Mercedes" instead :uh: :ugh:



> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+May 23 2006, 09:44 PM~5483609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 10:47 AM~5486468
> *no cadillacs either.... :biggrin:
> *


  Even Slim rolls a lac! You cant be a black lowrider and not own a lac! 


J/k


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2006, 03:03 PM~5481612
> *"This is gonna be Dena in her Cadillac"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 09:41 AM~5486103
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

alot of catching up to do, huh Dena?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 24 2006, 08:48 AM~5486474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i know huh.. im not normal black guy tho...ohh maybe a 2 door bonaville


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 10:59 AM~5486537
> *yea.. that would be nice.. ill be working on it for the next 5 yrs :uh:
> yea i know huh.. im not  normal black guy tho...ohh maybe a 2 door bonaville
> *


Thats alot better than a Delta...... If you do a 2dr Bonnieville then you need to bolt up a 88 Caprice front clip :cheesy: you'll fuck there heads up with that! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 24 2006, 09:55 AM~5486170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: S.N.S. "Say No to Slabs" :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 10:59 AM~5486536
> *alot of catching up to do, huh Dena?
> *


NO SHIT!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 09:03 AM~5486549
> *Thats alot better than a Delta...... If you do a 2dr Bonnieville then you need to bolt up a 88 Caprice front clip :cheesy: you'll fuck there  heads up with that! :biggrin:
> *


hummm.. interesting..ill see whats up.. untill then.. ill pimp my big ass bike


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 12:42 PM~5480518
> *YOUR DAYTONS ARE BG'S
> 
> OGS WOULD HAVE THE EAGLES ON THE CENTER
> *










Are these og enough??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 11:19 AM~5486656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Kenneth don't know nuthin' 'bout that B ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2006, 11:26 AM~5486704
> * Kenneth don't know nuthin' 'bout that B ...
> *


Those are OG Dayton Cadillac chips.... Dayton stopped making them in 97


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Check this post Dena! LoL!!!lol!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 11:48 AM~5486801
> *Check this post Dena! LoL!!!lol!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2006, 11:59 AM~5486883
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"KENOWNED" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 12:01 PM~5486895
> *"KENOWNED"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That quote goes better with that pic ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 24 2006, 10:21 AM~5486668
> *wut it do htown
> *



what happenin bro.. just chillin at work on airline on the laptop.. imma need to get wit you soon about that sticker.. time to legalize the honda 100%


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

tonight tonight tonight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHY DONT U 2 GOONS PUT YOUR CARS TOGETHER AND MAYBE YOU WILL HAVE A REAL LOWRIDE. DENA YOU CAN USE YOUR 10K CARBON COPY PAINT JOB BRIAN CAN USE HIS CONVERTIBLE CAR ON DAYTONS AND MAYBE YOU CLOWNS CAN ROLL OUT.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 12:24 PM~5487079
> *WHY DONT U 2 GOONS PUT YOUR CARS TOGETHER AND MAYBE YOU WILL HAVE A REAL LOWRIDE. DENA YOU CAN USE YOUR 10K CARBON COPY PAINT JOB BRIAN CAN USE HIS CONVERTIBLE CAR ON DAYTONS AND MAYBE YOU CLOWNS CAN ROLL OUT.
> *


That statement was almost as gay as your pic!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 10:28 AM~5487101
> *That statement was almost as gay as your pic!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i knew you fuckers were gonna post that shit up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 12:29 PM~5487105
> *:biggrin:  i knew you fuckers were gonna post that shit up
> *


Wait till Latin get ahold of the rest


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u got t-1000


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

t-1000? im not up on latest slang..can someone translate. :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2006, 10:46 AM~5487239
> *t-1000?  im not up on latest slang..can someone translate.  :dunno:
> *


THE BAD COP FROM TERMINATOR 2 WHO HAD THAT STIFF RUN


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2006, 11:46 AM~5487239
> *t-1000?  im not up on latest slang..can someone translate.  :dunno:
> *



el chota de la movie terminator

:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am guessing Robert Patrick, the T-1000 liquid metal terminator from T2. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 24 2006, 12:55 PM~5487303
> *
> 
> 
> ...




X


:angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 11:57 AM~5487318
> *X
> :angry:
> *


Sorry bro I guess you cant hyperlink to an image from the IMDB site


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Mike wants to know who (HLC members/clubs) is planning on going to Dallas Sunday and who (HLC members/clubs) will be attending the meeting on Sunday.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Latin - when you leaving for Dallas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 10:54 AM~5487294
> *THE BAD COP FROM TERMINATOR 2 WHO HAD THAT STIFF RUN
> *


oh. hardy har har.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 24 2006, 11:08 AM~5487406
> *Mike wants to know  who (HLC members/clubs) is planning on going to Dallas Sunday and who (HLC members/clubs) will be attending the meeting on Sunday.
> *


where? when? time of meeting?


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2006, 09:33 AM~5487138
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


any pics of your hole car would like to see it?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2006, 12:41 PM~5487661
> *where? when? time of meeting?
> *



Sun God Customs, Pasadena
4pm Sunday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@May 24 2006, 01:42 PM~5487667
> *any pics of your hole car would like to see it?
> *


a couple of pics have been posted of my whole car on here ... but none of them are complete or updated pics ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

when they gonna put the pic option back up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2006, 12:11 PM~5487849
> *when they gonna put the pic option back up
> *


dont know.. probaly never..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The pic option was taken away to see if it reduced the number of crashes, but LIL still crashes...maybe not as frequently though I dunno.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 24 2006, 02:07 PM~5488095
> *The pic option was taken away to see if it reduced the number of crashes, but LIL still crashes...maybe not as frequently though I dunno.
> *


MAN I WAS WONDERING TOO I WOULD OF READ UR RESPONSE BUT LIL JUST CRASHED LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wow.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 02:12 PM~5488118
> *wow.
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2006, 03:16 PM~5488144
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :angel:
> *




in the words of the missing DJLATIN "violence is not good for la raza"


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 02:19 PM~5488178
> *in the words of the missing DJLATIN "violence is not good for la raza"
> :biggrin:
> *


HE CALLED IN SICK STOMACH CRAPS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2006, 02:21 PM~5488193
> *HE CALLED IN SICK STOMACH CRAPS
> *


he will be missed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2006, 03:21 PM~5488193
> *HE CALLED IN SICK STOMACH CRAPS
> *




:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2006, 01:21 PM~5488193
> *HE CALLED IN SICK STOMACH CRAPS
> *


probaly diarreha


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 02:23 PM~5488229
> *probaly diarreha
> *


he got it from eating at Jimmy's Chicken Shack :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

YESTER DAY I SEEN SOME CRAZY STUFF ....on our way to khrome dome there was a truck parked on the feeder with a brand new set of 22 in it.......tailgate down.......and u can see them all shining.......i was like someone is really dumb or it was a setup operation...........that was the first time i ever saw something like that............it was crazy


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Sup my fellow H.S brother :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

well I was doing some catchup reading here and it seems that some people have a problem with the sighns that empire is useing to rep they club..... look lowriding is a way of life the damage is alredy done its like throwing rocks at a totaled out car the image will never get beter no mater how many comunity functions you have carshows or what have you cuz if it wasent gang bangers it would be drugdealers or this or that not saying that what they do is ok but its not worth the attention


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

everybody has there own opinion.........But i know i don't wanna be called a gangster or drugdealer..Goofy and myself already spoke wit oneanother and the problem has been resolved. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 24 2006, 01:50 PM~5488458
> *everybody has there own opinion.........But i know i don't wanna be called a gangster or drugdealer..Goofy and myself already spoke wit oneanother and the problem has been resolved. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody have plans for what to do nite before houston lrm show? thinking a party would be tight.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

WASUP GOOFY :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 24 2006, 01:55 PM~5488510
> *WASUP GOOFY :thumbsup:
> *


Like i said the whole HS invited to my Bday Bash...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 24 2006, 01:57 PM~5488532
> *Like i said the whole HS invited to my Bday Bash...
> *


StarWars bash!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2006, 01:59 PM~5488561
> *StarWars bash!!
> *


not again...  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Latin has the shits :ugh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 24 2006, 01:57 PM~5488532
> *Like i said the whole HS invited to my Bday Bash...
> *



kool i dont't know bout everybody else,but myself and los will try too make it
as long as u have COLD BUDLITE :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2006, 02:02 PM~5488593
> *Latin has the shits :ugh:
> *


bet it was the taqueria food catching up with em.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2006, 02:59 PM~5488561
> *StarWars bash!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 24 2006, 02:00 PM~5488577
> *not again...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so what's going on for the weekend


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 09:19 AM~5486656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would prefer the swept spinners, but on behalf of the national board of lowriders we find those acceptable for your lowrider.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2006, 08:51 AM~5486487
> *I thought we agreed I would give you a "Mercedes" instead :uh: :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DENA IM GONNA GO AHEAD AND LET YOU DOUBLE OR NOTHING FOR HOUSTON SHOW. IM CONFIDENT YOU WILL MAKE UP ANOTHER EXCUSE.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 05:39 PM~5489286
> *DENA IM GONNA GO AHEAD AND LET YOU DOUBLE OR NOTHING FOR HOUSTON SHOW. IM CONFIDENT YOU WILL MAKE UP ANOTHER EXCUSE.
> *


 :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2006, 01:54 PM~5488499
> *anybody have plans for what to do nite before houston lrm show? thinking a party would be tight.
> *


most people will be getting ready doing last minute stuff..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 04:46 PM~5489322
> *most people will be getting ready doing last minute stuff..
> *


yup all nighters getting vehicles prepped for show....sounds about right :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

tonight tonight tonight


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2006, 05:02 PM~5489411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna scoop me up right?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 24 2006, 05:07 PM~5489445
> *You gonna scoop me up right?
> *


YEAH AROUND 730ISH


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2006, 05:11 PM~5489470
> *YEAH AROUND 730ISH
> *


tightish!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 24 2006, 05:12 PM~5489481
> *tightish!!
> *


NICEISH...OR SHOULD I SAY WOWISH


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

YO DISTURBED U GOING?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

so who all is going to see cornbreadd and the fucking transmissions?!?!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2006, 03:31 PM~5488306
> *YESTER DAY I SEEN SOME CRAZY STUFF ....on our way to khrome dome there was a truck parked on the feeder with a brand new set of 22 in it.......tailgate down.......and u can see them all shining.......i was like someone is really dumb or it was a setup operation...........that was the first time i ever saw something like that............it was crazy
> *


Its a set up!! HPD used to do it with a set of Brand New disc n vogues on 59 south.... The truck was broken down 2 or 3 times a week on 59! :scrutinize:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 04:39 PM~5489286
> *DENA IM GONNA GO AHEAD AND LET YOU DOUBLE OR NOTHING FOR HOUSTON SHOW. IM CONFIDENT YOU WILL MAKE UP ANOTHER EXCUSE.
> *


Dont do it She'll wait till the stakes are high then she'll bust out.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 05:53 PM~5490085
> *Its a set up!! HPD used to do it with a set of Brand New disc n vogues on 59 south.... The truck was broken down 2 or 3 times a week on 59! :scrutinize:
> *


yea.. i seen that set up before.. say it a couple times by 610 and south braeswood..im pretty sure some dumbass fell for it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Whut it dew Wrath :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 09:32 PM~5490649
> *yea.. i seen that set up before.. say it a couple times by 610 and  south braeswood..im pretty sure some dumbass fell for it
> *


I need some disk n vogues to place 1st at the LRM shows   :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 07:59 PM~5490718
> *I need some disk n vogues to place 1st at the LRM shows     :uh:
> *


i need a car since some bitches here think im just a lil kid with a lowrider bike from hatter town :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 09:55 AM~5486170
> *Welcome to our world (Houston Lowriders)!!! That’s why I have separated myself from a lot of ppl in this city. I try to be friendly, helpful ect ect. But there is always drama.... When it comes to nice cars the west coast is on a totally different level and that what im striving for. Just my 2 cents.
> *


can i be ur friend b? pleeze :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 24 2006, 10:02 PM~5490737
> *can i be ur friend b? pleeze :biggrin:
> *


You know you've always been cool in my book! This was true even b4 you became a cop!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2006, 01:31 PM~5488306
> *YESTER DAY I SEEN SOME CRAZY STUFF ....on our way to khrome dome there was a truck parked on the feeder with a brand new set of 22 in it.......tailgate down.......and u can see them all shining.......i was like someone is really dumb or it was a setup operation...........that was the first time i ever saw something like that............it was crazy
> *



It was a set up they have been doing this for months.. I saw them foos get busted from the rooftop of circuit city on I-10 E and Market


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 09:02 PM~5490736
> *i need a car since some bitches here think im just a lil kid with a lowrider bike from hatter town :uh:
> *


You are. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 24 2006, 08:37 PM~5490904
> *You are.  :biggrin:
> *


yea i know dat,, but my bikes holdin it down and its at every show coming home with a trophy


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2006, 08:02 AM~5485910
> *like your new avatar..should make that your trunk mural.  orale
> *


NO CAN DO, THE YELLOW CAR FROM SAN ANTO ALREADY HAS THAT MURAL.LOL


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2006, 02:42 PM~5488399
> *well I was doing some catchup reading here and it seems that some people have a problem with the sighns that empire is useing to rep they club..... look lowriding is a way of life the damage is alredy done its like throwing rocks at a totaled out car  the image will never get beter no mater how many comunity functions you have carshows  or what have you cuz if it wasent gang bangers it would be drugdealers or this or that not saying that what they do is ok but its not worth the attention
> *


THANK YOU!!! I AGREE!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 24 2006, 08:55 PM~5491041
> *THANK YOU!!!  I AGREE!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


shu up bitch :uh:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

I SEE YOU NIX!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2006, 02:31 PM~5488306
> *YESTER DAY I SEEN SOME CRAZY STUFF ....on our way to khrome dome there was a truck parked on the feeder with a brand new set of 22 in it.......tailgate down.......and u can see them all shining.......i was like someone is really dumb or it was a setup operation...........that was the first time i ever saw something like that............it was crazy
> *


I SEEN THAT SHIT BY MY OLD JOB . SAME TRUCK, SAME RIMS , SAME LOCATION. ABOUT SIX MONTHS APART . I ALMOST STOPPED TOO. LOL :happysad: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 24 2006, 09:13 PM~5491173
> *I SEEN THAT SHIT BY MY OLD JOB . SAME TRUCK, SAME RIMS , SAME LOCATION. ABOUT SIX MONTHS APART . I ALMOST STOPPED TOO. LOL :happysad:  :twak:
> *


i remember when you told me dat.. thats where i seen it.. in front of th shop foo


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 24 2006, 03:03 PM~5488610
> *kool i dont't know bout everybody else,but myself and los will try too make it
> as long as u have COLD BUDLITE :biggrin:
> *


WHY NOT EVERYBODY ELSE CUBAN-B ? OH SHIT THEY'RE IN FRESNO.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WHAT'S GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fucking Transmissions = Off the chain!! The show at Proletariat was tight. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 09:07 PM~5490764
> *You know you've always been cool in my book! This was true even b4 you became a cop!
> *



COP??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 24 2006, 11:50 PM~5491895
> *COP??
> *


yessir NoCaddyLikemins is an officer of the law by day and a lowrider by night :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 08:02 PM~5490736
> *i need a car since some bitches here think im just a lil kid with a lowrider bike from hatter town :uh:
> *


If you weren't so abnoxious and disrespectful, maybe you would have been treated right.

Now, the name calling and all that shit need to stop to. Need to check your self lil homie. I have a lot of friends and very lil enemies. Reason behind is because I was raised by my parents to respect people...so I can GAIN that respect back. I mean, you could even have some beat up PINTO for all I care, I WOULD SO RESPECT YOU, maybe much more than the guy with a chromed out 64 Impala>>with some fucked up attitude. It dont matter what you drive, It's how you drive yourself. I hate to preach on you, but obviously your parents aint doin a good job. And all this shit I told you, I tell you not to break you homie, it's for you to learn from....it'll help you live longer.

Sorry to barge in here with this shit...NICE TOPIC BTW!!!!MUCH LOVE TO HOUSTON!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 09:02 PM~5490736
> *i need a car since some bitches here think im just a lil kid with a lowrider bike from hatter town :uh:
> *



DO YOU NEED TO USE THESE TO LOAD YOUR BIKE. 










:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 :around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 07:07 AM~5492841
> *:0  :around:
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 24 2006, 09:40 PM~5491314
> *WHY NOT EVERYBODY ELSE CUBAN-B ? OH SHIT THEY'RE IN FRESNO.
> *


ha..have fun sleepin wit the bears dis weekend


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 25 2006, 06:44 AM~5492931
> *ha..have fun sleepin wit the bears dis weekend
> *


 is that anything like "sleeping with the fishes"??


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@May 24 2006, 11:40 PM~5492138
> *If you weren't so abnoxious and disrespectful, maybe you would have been treated right.
> 
> Now, the name calling and all that shit need to stop to. Need to check your self lil homie. I have a lot of friends and very lil enemies. Reason  behind is because I was raised by my parents to respect people...so I can GAIN that respect back. I mean, you could even have some beat up PINTO for all I care, I WOULD SO RESPECT YOU, maybe much more than the guy with a chromed out 64 Impala>>with some fucked up attitude. It dont matter what you drive, It's how you drive yourself. I hate to preach on you, but obviously your parents aint doin a good job. And all this shit I told you, I tell you not to break you homie, it's for you to learn from....it'll help you live longer.
> ...


about all that disrespecting people you need too look at ur own club.R.O things there better than everybody else and yalls shit don't stink


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 05:46 AM~5492933
> *is that anything like "sleeping with the fishes"??
> *


i know he gonna smell like fish 2 days wit no shower :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 05:01 PM~5481978
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: Tight avatar!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2006, 10:38 PM~5483898
> *BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER. SAN ANTONIO
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 24 2006, 07:35 AM~5485709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See you up there mayne


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 25 2006, 06:49 AM~5492938
> *i know he gonna smell like fish 2 days wit no shower :barf:
> *


HAHAHAHA :biggrin: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2006, 01:26 PM~5487552
> *Latin - when you leaving for Dallas?
> *


I was out yesterday, i'm leaving at 6am sunday morning.


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 23 2006, 09:58 AM~5479936
> *Magazine coverage by:
> 
> 
> ...








:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 03:23 PM~5488229
> *probaly diarreha
> *


i wish, have had them since i ate that skating rink pizza saturday :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+May 24 2006, 11:40 PM~5492138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but i know another club who can use them


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 25 2006, 05:44 AM~5492931
> *ha..have fun sleepin wit the bears dis weekend
> *


that ****** going camping..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@May 25 2006, 08:06 AM~5492984
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 09:24 AM~5493222
> *:biggrin:
> *


You taking any Spokes N Juice models to Dallas, TX?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 07:25 AM~5493230
> *You taking any Spokes N Juice models to Dallas, TX?
> *


if it you, short dog and provok...

hell no! :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 09:25 AM~5493230
> *You taking any Spokes N Juice models to Dallas, TX?
> *



nope... focusing on the cars and Dallas peeps. Im taking my grill though :biggrin: .

Maybe you can pull the models for me there, big pimpin...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lord Goofy, *Ivan The Great*


Ivan.. you still in Iraq?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 09:27 AM~5493244
> *if it you, short dog and provok...
> 
> hell no! :uh:
> *


brown bunnies? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 09:28 AM~5493247
> *nope... focusing on the cars and Dallas peeps. Im taking my grill though  :biggrin: .
> 
> Maybe you can pull the models for me there, big pimpin...
> *


Lonestar will want to put beef on your grill. :burn:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LATIN NEED SOME CD'S FOR THE PARTY...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 25 2006, 09:33 AM~5493267
> *LATIN NEED SOME CD'S FOR THE PARTY...
> *


I don't have a burner. only have old mixes on cd's. come by the house and i'll burn some for you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 09:31 AM~5493263
> *Lonestar will want to put beef on your grill.  :burn:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :burn: :nono: :barf: :barf: :buttkick: 


Lonestar you going to Dallas?
Dena?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 09:34 AM~5493270
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :burn:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :buttkick:
> Lonestar you going to Dallas?
> Dena?
> *


I think *Pasa*lasnalgasde*Dena* is


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 07:33 AM~5493269
> *I don't have a burner.  only have old mixes on cd's.  come by the house and i'll burn some for you.
> *


OKIE DOKIE.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 09:34 AM~5493271
> *I think PasalasnalgasdeDena is
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

called in sick to work today, just to clean out my filthy garage. found bunch of shit. anybody need 17" brake dust covers? what about a gas grill?(not sure who left it in my garage, but imma sell it) 8000 piece set of rusted sockets? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 10:02 AM~5479553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

12pm-5pm


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 24 2006, 08:20 PM~5490203
> *Dont do it She'll wait till the stakes are high then she'll bust out.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2006, 10:02 PM~5490736
> *i need a car since some bitches here think im just a lil kid with a lowrider bike from hatter town :uh:
> *


all I said was for my homie not to sweat it cause you are just a kid with a bike from hater town ... now let's see you call me a bitch to my face


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 07:12 AM~5492994
> *blah blah blah.....
> no but i know another club who can use them
> *


darkness you can be an ass at times....and at times you flash us yours...but fuck it someones gotta be like that. At least you are upfront with yours. You dont hold shit back....which I dig. CANT stand being lied to. :angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@May 25 2006, 01:40 AM~5492138
> *If you weren't so abnoxious and disrespectful, maybe you would have been treated right.
> 
> Now, the name calling and all that shit need to stop to. Need to check your self lil homie. I have a lot of friends and very lil enemies. Reason  behind is because I was raised by my parents to respect people...so I can GAIN that respect back. I mean, you could even have some beat up PINTO for all I care, I WOULD SO RESPECT YOU, maybe much more than the guy with a chromed out 64 Impala>>with some fucked up attitude. It dont matter what you drive, It's how you drive yourself. I hate to preach on you, but obviously your parents aint doin a good job. And all this shit I told you, I tell you not to break you homie, it's for you to learn from....it'll help you live longer.
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+May 25 2006, 08:05 AM~5493415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i kno.. at least some people can respect that.. lol..yea my mouth gets me in trouble sometimes...but fuck it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+May 25 2006, 10:05 AM~5493415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need for name calling on both sides. We're adults here. It's fun to joke around but insulting each other makes it worse for people in Houston.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 10:10 AM~5493443
> *No need for name calling on both sides.  We're adults here.  It's fun to joke around but insulting each other makes it worse for people in Houston.
> *


kid is not a bad word ... nor is it name calling :uh: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 10:10 AM~5493443
> *No need for name calling on both sides.  We're adults here.  It's fun to joke around but insulting each other makes it worse for people in Houston.
> *



I nominate DJLATIN for Houston Lowriders topic Mod!!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 10:11 AM~5493448
> *kid is not a bad word ... nor is it name calling :uh: :ugh:
> *


The guy is a man. a kid is someone that hasn't reached puberty and balls haven't dropped. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 10:12 AM~5493458
> *The guy is a man.  a kid is someone that hasn't reached puberty and balls haven't dropped.  :biggrin:
> *




:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 10:12 AM~5493456
> *I nominate DJLATIN for Houston Lowriders topic Mod!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


I'll veto that. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 25 2006, 07:47 AM~5492934
> *about all that disrespecting people you need too look at ur own club.R.O things there better than everybody else and yalls shit don't stink*


as do most of the people/clubs down here in Houston - so what's the big deal?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 10:12 AM~5493458
> *The guy is a man.  a kid is someone that hasn't reached puberty and balls haven't dropped.  :biggrin:
> *


my bad - I though he was a teenager - I don't know how old the fool is ... he acts immature, rides a bike and looks young in general ... I assumed he was a kid


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 09:12 AM~5493458
> *The guy is a man.  a kid is someone that hasn't reached puberty and balls haven't dropped.  :biggrin:
> *


I thought kid is another word for a young goat :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 10:15 AM~5493479
> *my bad - I though he was a teenager - I don't know how old the fool is ... he acts immature, rides a bike and looks young in general ... I assumed he was a kid
> *


and the guy he got into an argument with is basically the same. i remember when we'd clown tony o for sweating chicks in off topic. he rides a bike but looks old.  that vato is still cool though for taking the abuse and laughing along back then


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 10:16 AM~5493488
> *I thought kid is another word for a young goat  :dunno:
> *


we don't live on a farm :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:wave: hello



























































:wave: bye


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 25 2006, 10:18 AM~5493497
> *:wave: hello
> :wave: bye
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn, drama all over the place


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 25 2006, 10:18 AM~5493497
> *:wave: hello
> :wave: bye
> *


:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 25 2006, 10:18 AM~5493497
> *:wave: hello
> :wave: bye
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 25 2006, 10:19 AM~5493502
> *damn, drama all over the place
> *


i know. Que dice the Backstreet boys these days? :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

reunion tour :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 25 2006, 10:19 AM~5493502
> *damn, drama all over the place
> *


yeah, but that's typical in this topic :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 25 2006, 10:21 AM~5493510
> *reunion tour  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 10:21 AM~5493511
> *yeah, but that's typical in this topic  :biggrin:
> *



just wouldnt be right without it...

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i guess... yea im a 21 yr old young man.. with a bike.. and tony is about my age too with a bike...but yall dont know what goes on it the bikes section.. this ***** grew nutts all of a sudden when he switched clubs.. but da beefs done a cooked.. so im bout to eat.. and dropped da shit...
love you dena..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin: double post


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damn this topic made a HARD turn to the left..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 09:17 AM~5493495
> *we don't live on a farm  :dunno:
> *


A ranch maybe? This is texas after all....a person from Philly told me once they thought we rode to school on horseback ahahahah


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 10:52 AM~5493640
> *A ranch maybe? This is texas after all....a person from Philly told me once they thought we rode to school on horseback ahahahah
> *



yeeehaaaaawwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 10:52 AM~5493640
> *A ranch maybe? This is texas after all....a person from Philly told me once they thought we rode to school on horseback ahahahah
> *


A homeboy from New York said the same thing.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 25 2006, 08:45 AM~5493606
> *damn this topic made a HARD turn to the left..
> *


i hope it was a turn on 3 wheels... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 10:04 AM~5493704
> *i hope it was a turn on 3 wheels... :biggrin:
> *


i miss pullin corners in my 64.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i miss pullin corners in jasons elcamino


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I miss pullin corners on my sanchas bed


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

i miss......uhhh....hmmmm.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ahh.. bustin 3's in my old monte .. miss it. should have never sold that car. :banghead:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 11:19 AM~5493806
> *i miss......uhhh....hmmmm.... :uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 09:18 AM~5493801
> *I miss pullin corners on my sanchas bed
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 11:50 AM~5494016
> *:uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 09:52 AM~5494031
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: to the buck tooth guy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 11:54 AM~5494046
> *:machinegun:  to the buck tooth guy
> *


 :guns: to the runaway slave


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 09:57 AM~5494064
> *:guns:  to the runaway slave
> *


whos dat.. cant be me.. im not black


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 12:02 PM~5494107
> *whos dat.. cant be me.. im not black
> *


that's right, you are burple


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 10:09 AM~5494171
> *that's right, you are burple
> *


not even.. can i be a candy burple.. at least..adda lil flake and some graphhics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 12:13 PM~5494196
> *not even.. can i be a candy burple.. at least..adda lil flake and some graphhics
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

My grad party is down the street from Shorty's shop so if you wanna go and need directions call me or PM me. it 's this Saturday after my gradution ceremony. Hopefully some of ya'll will wanna go.... if not it's ok...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 11:18 AM~5493801
> *I miss pullin corners on my sanchas bed
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 07:34 AM~5493270
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :burn:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :buttkick:
> Lonestar you going to Dallas?
> Dena?
> *


gotta work all day saturday im off sunday and monday dont know what im gonna do i wanna go to g-town in the car monday though. i got insurance now :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 08:05 AM~5493415
> *all I said was for my homie not to sweat it cause you are just a kid with a bike from hater town ... now let's see you call me a bitch to my face
> *


i do it all the time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 12:25 PM~5494274
> *i do it all the time.
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

INSTEAD OF WORRYING ABOUT WHO CALLING NAMES U NEED TO WORRY ABOUT GETTING MY MY 500 DOLLARS. CHUMP


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 12:25 PM~5494278
> *:0
> *


I bet you want pics? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

OR GETTING YOUR CAR DONE AND STOP GETTING "DICKED" AROUND BRING IT DOWN HERE LET THE CADDY KING GET DOWN ON IT ALREADY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 12:29 PM~5494302
> *OR GETTING YOUR CAR DONE AND STOP GETTING "DICKED" AROUND BRING IT DOWN HERE LET THE CADDY KING GET DOWN ON IT ALREADY
> *


Will fucking take you CAPS LOCK off!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 12:28 PM~5494296
> *I bet you want pics? :biggrin:
> *




pics?


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 12:31 PM~5494311
> *pics?
> :biggrin:
> *


Ass! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 10:31 AM~5494309
> *Will fucking take you CAPS LOCK off!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


ILL TAKE MY CAPS LOCK OFF, AS SOON AS U GET 1ST PLACE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 12:34 PM~5494331
> *ILL TAKE MY CAPS LOCK OFF, AS SOON AS U GET 1ST PLACE
> *


Ive placed 1st 5 time in a row So take your CAPS LOCK off or take a ride down "SHUT THE FUCK UP AVE"!  





























































CHUMP!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 10:37 AM~5494348
> *Ive placed 1st 5 time in a row So take your CAPS LOCK off or take a ride down "SHUT THE FUCK UP AVE"!
> CHUMP!!!
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 12:32 PM~5494317
> *Ass! :biggrin:
> *



HEE-HAW!!!!













:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 12:40 PM~5494365
> *HEE-HAW!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BRIAN IT GONNA TAKE A LITTLE MORE THAN NEW DS TO WIN, THE NBL IS GOING TO HAVE A MEETING TO DISCUSS THE GAME PLAN FOR YOUR CAR.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 12:42 PM~5494378
> *BRIAN IT GONNA TAKE A LITTLE MORE THAN NEW DS TO WIN, THE NBL IS GOING TO HAVE A MEETING TO DISCUSS THE GAME PLAN FOR YOUR CAR.
> *


Bitch I dont give a fuck if i place..... ASK THE NBL WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE CHROME THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN UNDER YOUR HOOD FOR THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW??????????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 12:46 PM~5494403
> *Bitch I dont give a fuck if i place..... ASK THE NBL WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE CHROME THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN UNDER YOUR HOOD FOR THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW??????????
> *



no chrome... no pics...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

DENA DONT HAVE SHIT TO WORRY ABOUT!! YOU DIDNT DO ANYTHING NEW FOR THE SHOW LIKE YOU SAID!!!!!!




STOP SENDING GAY TEXT MESSAGES TOO!!! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 12:49 PM~5494421
> *DENA DONT HAVE SHIT TO WORRY ABOUT!! YOU DIDNT DO ANYTHING NEW FOR THE SHOW LIKE YOU SAID!!!!!!
> STOP SENDING GAY TEXT MESSAGES TOO!!! :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 09:34 AM~5493270
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :burn:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :buttkick:
> Lonestar you going to Dallas?
> Dena?
> *


not sure yet ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 12:47 PM~5494406
> *no chrome... no pics...
> *


Cant show you any b/c the punk didnt open his hood!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 25 2006, 12:25 PM~5494274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 12:31 PM~5494309
> *Will fucking take you CAPS LOCK off!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


:roflmao: for real!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 12:46 PM~5494403
> *Bitch I dont give a fuck if i place..... ASK THE NBL WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE CHROME THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN UNDER YOUR HOOD FOR THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW??????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 12:49 PM~5494421
> *DENA DONT HAVE SHIT TO WORRY ABOUT!! YOU DIDNT DO ANYTHING NEW FOR THE SHOW LIKE YOU SAID!!!!!!
> STOP SENDING GAY TEXT MESSAGES TOO!!! :angry:
> *


 that's why you're my fav, B ... you know what's up! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im gonna take some pics of under my hood......... I HAVE CHROME! What do you have ken? A rusty oily straight in line 6? :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 12:53 PM~5494456
> *Im gonna take some pics of under my hood......... I HAVE CHROME! What do you have ken? A rusty oily straight in line 6? :uh:
> *


... on his engine that's smaller than mine ... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 10:53 AM~5494456
> *Im gonna take some pics of under my hood......... I HAVE CHROME! What do you have ken? A rusty oily straight in line 6? :uh:
> *


THE NBL JUST HAD A CONFERENCE, WE HAVE DEEMED YOU INELIGIBLE FOR MEMBERSHIP. ALL MEMBERS MUST HAVE OWNED ATLEAST ONE (1) LIFTED RIDE IN THE PAST. THEREFORE YOU ARE NO LONGER NBL MATERIAL.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 10:46 AM~5494403
> *Bitch I dont give a fuck if i place..... ASK THE NBL WHAT HAPPEN TO ALL THE CHROME THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN UNDER YOUR HOOD FOR THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW??????????
> *


YOU DONT CARE IF YOU PLACE THAT WHY WHEN I CALLED YOU FROM WHATABURGER YOU SOUND LIKE U WANTED TO CRY. AS FAR AS THE CHROME I HAVE IT ALL, JUST HAVENT PUT IT ON YET. PLUS THERE ARE PLANS IN THE FUTURE FOR MY CAR. WHAT ABOUT YOURS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 25 2006, 12:55 PM~5494472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 10:54 AM~5494465
> *... on his engine that's smaller than mine ...  :0
> *


THE NBL ALSO DISCUSSED YOUR FATE, YOU HAVE 5 BUSINESS DAYS TO GET MY MONEY OR YOU WILL NO LONGER BE A MEMBER. WE ALSO DISCUSS THAT CUSTOM PAINT SHOULD BE CUSTOM, NOT DUPLICATED.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 12:56 PM~5494481
> *YOU DONT CARE IF YOU PLACE THAT WHY WHEN I CALLED YOU FROM WHATABURGER YOU SOUND LIKE U WANTED TO CRY.  AS FAR AS THE CHROME I HAVE IT ALL, JUST HAVENT PUT IT ON YET. PLUS THERE ARE PLANS IN THE FUTURE FOR MY CAR. WHAT ABOUT YOURS
> *


If you only know foo'!  abs ahhemmmmmmm....... 5.7 :0 In the works, oh and new paint in 07   






















Chump


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 10:59 AM~5494510
> *If you only know foo'!  abs ahhemmmmmmm....... 5.7 :0  In the works, oh and new paint in 07
> Chump
> *


THE NBL IS WILLING TO RECONSIDER YOUR MEMBERSHIP


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 12:58 PM~5494489
> *THE NBL ALSO DISCUSSED YOUR FATE, YOU HAVE 5 BUSINESS DAYS TO GET MY MONEY OR YOU WILL NO LONGER BE A MEMBER. WE ALSO DISCUSS THAT CUSTOM PAINT SHOULD BE CUSTOM, NOT DUPLICATED.
> *


I'LL GIVE YOU YOUR MONEY - SO YOU CAN USE IT TOWARDS YOUR PAINT JOB FUND ... THAT UNCLE BOB'S GARAGE PAINT JOB YOU HAVE NOW WILL ALSO FORCE US TO DISCUSS YOUR FATE AT THE NEXT NBL MEETING ... 

MY PAINT JOB IS CUSTOM ... BUT YOUR STOCK RAG '64 - 1 OF 1 MILLION IS NOT ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 12:58 PM~5494489
> *THE NBL ALSO DISCUSSED YOUR FATE, YOU HAVE 5 BUSINESS DAYS TO GET MY MONEY OR YOU WILL NO LONGER BE A MEMBER. WE ALSO DISCUSS THAT CUSTOM PAINT SHOULD BE CUSTOM, NOT DUPLICATED.
> *


So you have paint your car at Macco to be a member??? Well im out then!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 25 2006, 10:24 AM~5494270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i qualify!! sweet!!


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

ENRON FOUNDER FOUND KEN AND FORMER CEO GUILTY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 01:01 PM~5494522
> *So you have paint your car at Macco to be a member??? Well im out then!!!!
> *




Maaco Paint jobs rock!!! Im in...

:biggrin: 





will be stripping it soon though.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 11:56 AM~5494481
> *YOU DONT CARE IF YOU PLACE THAT WHY WHEN I CALLED YOU FROM WHATABURGER YOU SOUND LIKE U WANTED TO CRY.  AS FAR AS THE CHROME I HAVE IT ALL, JUST HAVENT PUT IT ON YET. PLUS THERE ARE PLANS IN THE FUTURE FOR MY CAR. WHAT ABOUT YOURS
> *



true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 25 2006, 10:20 AM~5494243
> *My grad party is down the street from Shorty's shop so if you wanna go and need directions call me or PM me. it 's this Saturday after my gradution ceremony. Hopefully some of ya'll will wanna go.... if not it's ok...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 25 2006, 12:20 PM~5494243
> *My grad party is down the street from Shorty's shop so if you wanna go and need directions call me or PM me. it 's this Saturday after my gradution ceremony. Hopefully some of ya'll will wanna go.... if not it's ok...
> *


are the chicks going to be of legal age? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 01:44 PM~5494776
> *are the chicks going to be of legal age?  :ugh:
> *



calm down abuelito... :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 01:48 PM~5494802
> *calm down abuelito...  :ugh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

My Maaco Paint Job!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 02:04 PM~5494873
> *My Maaco Paint Job!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


that trunk dont look like maaco to me.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 02:06 PM~5494880
> *that trunk dont look like maaco to me.....
> *



its all Maaco bro.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

that was before the little incident and repaint... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 02:07 PM~5494890
> *its all Maaco bro.
> *


dont lie we know the trunk isnt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is the front.


see inspection sticker "2004" trunk was repainted in 2005.... :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

side view...

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

interior...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

macco did mines too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cerro de la silla!!

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 02:17 PM~5494972
> *macco did mines too
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 12:17 PM~5494972
> *macco did mines too
> 
> 
> ...


Macco Really i could sworn well nah...but macco really...


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 11:14 AM~5494957
> *side view...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


i seen ur car a swanging customs a while back i think they were lifting it looks good!


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 11:14 AM~5494957
> *side view...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


i seen ur car a swanging customs a while back i think they were lifting it looks good!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 25 2006, 12:21 PM~5494992
> *Macco Really i could sworn well nah...but macco really...
> *


lol.. naw im bullshittin..i hope no one believe that


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@May 25 2006, 02:21 PM~5494995
> *i seen ur car a swanging customs a while back i think they were lifting it looks good!
> *


thanks!
 :biggrin: 


doing other _little_ things while its there...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 02:30 PM~5495001
> *lol.. naw im bullshittin..i hope no one believe that
> *




I believed it!!!!!!! :angry: 


if its on the internet, it must be true... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 02:32 PM~5495011
> *I believed it!!!!!!! :angry:
> if its on the internet, it must be true...  :biggrin:
> *


Like the 3rd issue of Spokes N Juice? :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 01:19 PM~5494982
> *cerro de la silla!!
> 
> :0
> ...


Arriba Monterrey Nuevo Leon :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 02:51 PM~5495114
> *Arriba Monterrey Nuevo Leon :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 02:46 PM~5495076
> *Like the 3rd issue of Spokes N Juice?  :dunno:
> *



just like that... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 25 2006, 01:30 PM~5495001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well arriba wherever the heck u standing in MX and can see el cerro de la silla :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 02:54 PM~5495145
> *Its believable
> Well arriba wherever the heck u standing in MX and can see el cerro de la silla :uh:
> *


I'm not from Mexico :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 02:52 PM~5495124
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



Rayados por vida!!!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Arriba la cola de caballo...wait...that dont sound right. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 02:57 PM~5495160
> *Arriba la cola de caballo...wait...that dont sound right.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 02:55 PM~5495152
> *Rayados por vida!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


???? futbol????

Don't know anything about that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 02:58 PM~5495171
> *????  futbol????
> 
> Don't know anything about that.
> *




futbol! yup yup.... world cup starting in a bit... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

One of the biggest trapos in the world.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 12:55 PM~5495149
> *I'm not from Mexico  :dunno:
> *


i am.. :wave: 








































not!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 25 2006, 02:00 PM~5495191
> *One of the biggest trapos in the world.
> 
> 
> ...


That trapo would make a nice backdrop for taking pics ahahahahah


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 02:00 PM~5495197
> *i am.. :wave:
> not!
> *


We'd never know...we got Guero's y Morenos and super-morenos like you in mexico....hence Mexican aint a race its a nationality.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 01:02 PM~5495214
> *We'd never know...we got Guero's y Morenos and super-morenos like you in mexico....hence Mexican aint a race its a nationality.
> *


cool..i feel better now


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

MAY 28,2006 THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4th ERNEST FREESTYLE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
WHERE: 603 WEST LITTLE YORK .DR & I-45
AT: TRADING FAIR FLEA MARKET 4#( NEXT 2 WALGREEN )
SET UP:6am -- 12noon
SHOW TIME: 12noon -- 8pm
ADMIT: $3 & 12 YR & UNDER IS FREE
REG: CARS/ TRUCKS/ MOTORCYCLES:$30
REG: BIKES: $20
REG: $ 10
YES,THERE WILL BE A TABLE FOR THE MODELS .
THERE STILL VENDING BOOTH'S AVAB.
4 MORE INFO CALL: ERNEST'S TINT SHOP
713-703-6851 OR 713-692-0992
IF NEED A REG FORM I CAN IM OR E-MAIL.
HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE THERE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2006, 01:06 PM~5495229
> *MAY 28,2006 THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4th ERNEST FREESTYLE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
> WHERE: 603 WEST LITTLE YORK .DR & I-45
> ...


was going to go.. but cant make it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 25 2006, 02:51 PM~5495114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2006, 01:06 PM~5495229
> *MAY 28,2006 THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4th ERNEST FREESTYLE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
> WHERE: 603 WEST LITTLE YORK .DR & I-45
> ...


got a softball torunment that day :nono:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Whos knows anything bout july 16th show in brownsville.Stylez wannna go but need more info


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2006, 07:54 AM~5479502
> **************GOOFYS 28th BDAY BASH *****************
> @ GOOFY's House
> Sat. MAY 27th
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

wuzsapping everybody :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 25 2006, 03:10 PM~5495653
> *wuzsapping everybody :wave:
> *


wassup my nukka......drinking room?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 12:44 PM~5494776
> *are the chicks going to be of legal age?  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 11:01 AM~5494520
> *I'LL GIVE YOU YOUR MONEY - SO YOU CAN USE IT TOWARDS YOUR PAINT JOB FUND ... THAT UNCLE BOB'S GARAGE PAINT JOB YOU HAVE NOW WILL ALSO FORCE US TO DISCUSS YOUR FATE AT THE NEXT NBL MEETING ...
> 
> MY PAINT JOB IS CUSTOM ... BUT YOUR STOCK RAG '64 - 1 OF 1 MILLION IS NOT ...
> *


when can i get my money. why u writing checks you cant cash.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

yall fuckers make me laugh...


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2006, 02:06 PM~5495229
> *MAY 28,2006 THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4th ERNEST FREESTYLE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
> WHERE: 603 WEST LITTLE YORK .DR & I-45
> ...


I heard about that on 104.9 this morning... I was like how come this ain't on LiL ...lol... but now it is! I'll try but it's short notice and I don't know if i'm off or not....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 25 2006, 04:22 PM~5496571
> *I heard about that on 104.9 this morning... I was like how come this ain't on LiL ...lol... but now it is! I'll try but it's short notice and I don't know if i'm off or not....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2006, 01:06 PM~5495229
> *MAY 28,2006 THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4th ERNEST FREESTYLE CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT
> WHERE: 603 WEST LITTLE YORK .DR & I-45
> ...


who's this "ERNEST FREESTYLE" character?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 06:23 PM~5496579
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: Your a jackass :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 04:50 PM~5496755
> *:uh: Your a jackass :uh:
> 
> *


im ready to redo my interior...im thinking suede and alligator inserts with ostrich floor mats


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 12:30 PM~5495001
> *lol.. naw im bullshittin..i hope no one believe that
> *


i kno your bullshittin i never seen anything like that come outta macco not sayin that they cant do it just ive never seen it...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 25 2006, 05:09 PM~5496868
> *i kno your bullshittin i never seen anything like that come outta macco not sayin that they cant do it just ive never seen it...
> *


im pretty sure someone probaly can.. but it would be a side job type of thang.. macco paints good.. my dad has his lac done there before so stupid ***** wrecked him from behind :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 25 2006, 06:08 PM~5497331
> *uffin:
> *


when u wanna do your car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat boy provok gets down


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 07:09 PM~5497333
> *when u wanna do your car
> *


DONT KNOW YET.IM THINKING OF GETTING A REGAL RIGHT NOW.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 25 2006, 06:19 PM~5497395
> *DONT KNOW YET.IM THINKING OF GETTING A REGAL RIGHT NOW.
> *


aww u ***.. keep da cadi.. oh wells.. let me know whats up..im ready to get down on sumthing.. im in the mood for some reason..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 07:24 PM~5497428
> *aww u ***.. keep da cadi.. oh wells.. let me know whats up..im ready to get down on sumthing.. im in the mood for some reason..
> *


im always gonna have the caddy.just want a regal so i hop the shit out of it :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 25 2006, 11:20 AM~5494243
> *My grad party is down the street from Shorty's shop so if you wanna go and need directions call me or PM me. it 's this Saturday after my gradution ceremony. Hopefully some of ya'll will wanna go.... if not it's ok...
> *


*KOOL WHERE ARE YOU GRADUATING FROM REAGAN OR WALTRIP ? MY DAUGHTERS GRADUATION IS ON SUNDAY SHE IS GRADUATING FROM LAMAR... :biggrin: *

BY THE WAY CONGRATS !!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 25 2006, 06:35 PM~5497510
> *im always gonna have the caddy.just want a regal so i hop the shit out of it :biggrin:
> *


aww nice move... your the man


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:wave:  so where s the cruising ???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2006, 08:21 PM~5497818
> *:wave:   so where s the cruising ???
> *


G-TOWN CRUISE MONDAY ROLL-CALL. WHO'S IN :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

seawall or beach im down to cruise the seawall


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 08:49 PM~5497989
> *seawall or beach im down to cruise the seawall
> *


SHIT FOOL I DON'T GIVE A FUCK. ITS WHATEVER.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2006, 07:44 PM~5497956
> *G-TOWN CRUISE MONDAY ROLL-CALL. WHO'S IN :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah, what r we rollin?? 13's r 24'' :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2006, 08:51 PM~5498009
> *hell yeah, what r we rollin?? 13's r 24'' :biggrin:
> *


NIETHER. MORE THEN LIKELY 22S CUZ THE BATTERYS ON THE BOX IS DEAD.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2006, 07:53 PM~5498020
> *NIETHER. MORE THEN LIKELY 22S CUZ THE BATTERYS ON THE BOX IS DEAD.
> *


go with berry on shaver tell him 2 hook u up, batteries cost 15 bucks only


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cam i ride my bike down there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian aint talking about top droppin on the seawall...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 10:11 PM~5498064
> *brian aint talking about top droppin on the seawall...
> *


Too hot for that shit I'll ride with the top up and my AC on ice cream :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i bet that a/c dont even work


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: lone star, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, cali rydah, Liv4Lacs

whats up everybody


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 08:17 PM~5497785
> *aww nice move... your the man
> *


YEAH I KNOW.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 10:16 AM~5493488
> *I thought kid is another word for a young goat  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shut up fool


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slimmmmm ya lil brothe caprice looks good cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 10:16 PM~5498093
> *i bet that a/c dont even work
> *


Ice cold R-12! You wouldnt know bout that!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 08:30 PM~5498200
> *Ice cold R-12! You wouldnt know bout that!!!!!!
> *


did u get that from the junk yard too???


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: MsLowriderchick, slo, cali rydah, casper805, NIX CUSTOMS, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, EX214GIRL, sic713, Billy, Liv4Lacs, PROVOK

That's alot of people! 
Hi everyone!

someone in here woes me a text..... *ahem*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 10:33 PM~5498230
> *did u get that from the junk yard too???
> *


Im starting to really think your a dumb ass!! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 25 2006, 08:35 PM~5498249
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: MsLowriderchick, slo, cali rydah, casper805, NIX CUSTOMS, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, EX214GIRL, sic713, Billy, Liv4Lacs, PROVOK
> 
> ...


lol i guess thats me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 25 2006, 08:35 PM~5498249
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: MsLowriderchick, slo, cali rydah, casper805, NIX CUSTOMS, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, EX214GIRL, sic713, Billy, Liv4Lacs, PROVOK
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 08:37 PM~5498265
> *Im starting to really think your a dumb ass!! :uh:
> *


the NBL would like to know why you took off your pinstripe.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 10:38 PM~5498280
> *the NBL would like to know why you took off your pinstripe.
> *


When you said you liked it i knew it had to go cuz you have no taste


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 09:38 PM~5498274
> *:uh:
> *


I give up..... your weird....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2006, 11:18 AM~5493801
> *I miss pullin corners on my sanchas bed
> *


me too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 08:42 PM~5498308
> *When you said you liked it i knew it had to go cuz you have no taste
> *


he didnt even have a bumper kit.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 25 2006, 10:42 PM~5498309
> *I give up..... your weird....
> *


Very weird :uh: weird is a nice thing to call him! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 09:43 PM~5498318
> *he didnt even have a bumper kit.
> 
> 
> ...


That Cadi is for sale.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 09:44 PM~5498329
> *Very weird :uh:  weird is a nice thing to call him! :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Is he like that with everyone... everything I post.. he quote :uh: 
i didn't even do anything...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 25 2006, 10:42 PM~5498308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 10:33 PM~5498230
> *did u get that from the junk yard too???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 08:45 PM~5498341
> *:0  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> *


pipe down chump take a good look before the makeover i hope youre ready cuz it only gets better  aint that right frito


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 25 2006, 10:01 PM~5498376
> *uffin:
> *


whut it do homie? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2006, 08:45 PM~5498338
> *That Cadi is for sale.
> *


you hear that brian you can just buy out the competition since you cant beat em. if u cant beat em, buy em


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 10:01 PM~5498380
> *you hear that brian you can just buy out the competition since you cant beat em. if u cant beat em, buy em
> *


yeah buy them all and destroy them...like Highlander..."there can be only one"

:biggrin: Itll raise your property's value


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 25 2006, 10:01 PM~5498379
> *whut it do homie?  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST READING AND LAUGHING :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 09:46 PM~5498356
> *pipe down chump take a good look before the makeover i hope youre ready cuz it only gets better    aint that right frito
> 
> 
> ...


already making room for it in


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

GOODNIGHT FOLKS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 25 2006, 10:06 PM~5498409
> *GOODNIGHT FOLKS
> *


 :wave: no te vayas













deteniendo..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 25 2006, 09:04 PM~5498396
> *already making room for it in
> *


i hope she dont think i bought a trailer for nothing


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 10:08 PM~5498429
> *i hope she dont think i bought a trailer for nothing
> *


i think she was thinking it was going to take you longer like maybe 2 years and then show up at the san antonio show :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought she was supposed to bust out in dallas of last year????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 10:13 PM~5498464
> *i thought she was supposed to bust out in dallas of last year????
> *


i think i have an old calander of 2004 let me check :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 11:08 PM~5498429
> *i hope she dont think i bought a trailer for nothing
> *


fk a trailer ... real lowriders drive their shit, even to out of town shows ... and even with a $10,000 paint job ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 25 2006, 11:04 PM~5498396
> *already making room for it in
> *


in what? your garage? I hope he don't think he's finna clown with another garage paint job ... :uh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 09:41 PM~5498662
> *fk a trailer ... real lowriders drive their shit, even to out of town shows ... and even with a $10,000 paint job ...
> *


is that why u asking me to go pick up your car for you :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 08:33 PM~5498230
> *did u get that from the junk yard too???
> *


take easy on junk yards


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 11:44 PM~5498680
> *is that why u asking me to go pick up your car for you  :0
> *


I drove it to Dallas and I'll drive it back :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 25 2006, 09:46 PM~5498692
> *take easy on junk yards
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 09:46 PM~5498693
> *I drove it to Dallas and I'll drive it back :thumbsup:
> *


good i bought a trailer because u cant drive a car when it dont have motor or suspension


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 11:13 PM~5498464
> *i thought she was supposed to bust out in dallas of last year????
> *


 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 09:47 PM~5498699
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for you goofy
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g43/marc...06/funny_21.jpg


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2006, 11:28 PM~5498797
> *for you goofy
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g43/marc...06/funny_21.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Darth Vader wants YOU!!

To join the Dark Side. AHAHAHAHA


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My first flyer


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 26 2006, 05:56 AM~5499436
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 u no like the flyer?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 25 2006, 09:46 PM~5498692
> *take easy on junk yards
> *


yeah lone star, don't talk about that mans driveway like that. :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 07:01 AM~5499442
> *u no like the flyer?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im down for monday. one of ya'll losers come help me fix my brakes, so i don't have to take bottle of brake fluid with me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2006, 11:08 PM~5498429
> *i hope she dont think i bought a trailer for nothing
> *


If I didn’t have a mortgage, light bill, phone bill (not T-mobile), :uh: and a property tax bill for the last 5 years I could have done a full frame off!! Must be nice to live for free and build a lowrider.... Oh and keep insurance on my lowrider too  :uh: 


























CHUMP!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 08:44 AM~5499692
> *If I didn’t have a mortgage, light bill, phone bill (not T-mobile), :uh:  and a property tax bill for the last 5 years I could have done a full frame off!! Must be nice to live for free and build a lowrider.... Oh and keep insurance on my lowrider too   :uh:
> CHUMP!
> *




:uh: 
excuses ...





uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 07:44 AM~5499692
> *If I didn’t have a mortgage, light bill, phone bill (not T-mobile), :uh:  and a property tax bill for the last 5 years I could have done a full frame off!! Must be nice to live for free and build a lowrider.... Oh and keep insurance on my lowrider too   :uh:
> CHUMP!
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: How you mean? HAHA electricity is included in my rent, so I keeps my apt on "ice cream". My ruin, a now ex that was unemployed and had a new expensive hobby or interest every other week. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 09:12 AM~5499779
> *:0  :scrutinize:  How you mean?  HAHA electricity is included in my rent, so I keeps my apt on "ice cream".  My ruin, a now ex that was unemployed and had a new expensive hobby or interest every other week. :angry:
> *


He never left the nest!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyway.. monday, gtown roll call!!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 09:23 AM~5499813
> *He never left the nest!
> *




tweet! tweet!










:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 08:44 AM~5499692
> *If I didn’t have a mortgage, light bill, phone bill (not T-mobile), :uh:  and a property tax bill for the last 5 years I could have done a full frame off!! Must be nice to live for free and build a lowrider.... Oh and keep insurance on my lowrider too   :uh:
> CHUMP!
> *


       True dat!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 06:44 AM~5499692
> *If I didn’t have a mortgage, light bill, phone bill (not T-mobile), :uh:  and a property tax bill for the last 5 years I could have done a full frame off!! Must be nice to live for free and build a lowrider.... Oh and keep insurance on my lowrider too   :uh:
> CHUMP!
> *


costs to be the boss!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 09:23 AM~5499813
> *He never left the nest!
> *


check this out B!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown uffin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2006, 08:58 AM~5500213
> *check this out B!!!
> 
> 
> ...


what's his name said he's down to go....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2006, 10:58 AM~5500213
> *check this out B!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

say b.. some dudes asking about 5th wheels.. check the topic out in the paint and body section
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=263858


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

double :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2006, 09:58 AM~5500213
> *check this out B!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I dont recall any of those songs..... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 26 2006, 11:31 AM~5500623
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


my sentiments exactly :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 12:30 PM~5500617
> *I dont recall any of those songs..... :0
> *


Ido :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 26 2006, 11:30 AM~5500617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD!!!!! I SERIOUSLY HOPE YOU GUYS ARE KIDDING?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 11:30 AM~5500617
> *I dont recall any of those songs..... :0
> *


That's so hard to believe b/c we are about the same age and I can remember everyone of those jamz and then some!!! I've always loved Lisa Lisa


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 26 2006, 12:10 PM~5500752
> *OH MY GOD!!!!!  I SERIOUSLY HOPE YOU GUYS ARE KIDDING?!?!?!?!?!??!
> *


pretty much always listened to Rap and Rock...starting with "Hair Metal" back in the days.....my first ever cassette (remember those?) was Cinderella hahahahah :roflmao:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 26 2006, 12:14 PM~5500783
> *That's so hard to believe b/c we are about the same age and I can remember everyone of those jamz and then some!!!  I've always loved Lisa Lisa
> *


and the Cult Jam...or am I confusing the artist?!?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 12:16 PM~5500792
> *pretty much always listened to Rap and Rock...starting with "Hair Metal" back in the days.....my first ever cassette (remember those?) was Cinderella hahahahah :roflmao:
> *



So back in the eighties you were jammin lita ford over lisa lisa?????






it's okay I was jammin both!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 26 2006, 12:16 PM~5500793
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice chrome/steel effect :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 12:17 PM~5500797
> *and the Cult Jam...or am I confusing the artist?!?
> *



There you go........yes, it's lisa lisa and the cult jam.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 26 2006, 12:17 PM~5500799
> *So back in the eighties you were jammin lita ford over lisa lisa?????
> it's okay I was jammin both!!!
> *


Lita....but I wouldnt say jamming...the 80s had alot of glam rockking guys which is what I listened to more.....I guess I used to like Heart too. :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wat up JUAN.....WAT U UP TOO HOMIE, ME JUST CHILLIN IN TOWN FOR THE WEEKEND AND WORKIN ON THE CADDY!!!  WORKED ON THE TRUCK LATELY.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 01:17 PM~5500803
> *Nice chrome/steel effect  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 26 2006, 12:18 PM~5500808
> *There you go........yes, it's lisa lisa and the cult jam.....
> *


I was more into Motley Crue, Poison, Cinderella, GnR, Metallica, Whitesnake, Dokken, Run DMC, Eric B and Rakim, LL Cool J not so much pop.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 01:21 PM~5500822
> *I was more into Motley Crue, Poison, Cinderella, GnR, Metallica, Whitesnake, Dokken, Run DMC, Eric B and Rakim, LL Cool J not so much pop.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 12:21 PM~5500822
> *I was more into Motley Crue, Poison, Cinderella, GnR, Metallica, Whitesnake, Dokken, Run DMC, Eric B and Rakim, LL Cool J not so much pop.
> *


Yeah I listened to all of the above too, Michael has a bunch of those cd's now and made an 80's rock mix........but I love 80's music in general......including the pop.......actually i want to have a back in the day party for my 30th this year....play nothing but 80's music!!!!! give away a case of aqua net for biggest hair!!!!!!! 




:roflmao: :roflmao: Just Kidding!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO PROVOK.SO HOW DID YOU LIKE THE SAN ANTO SHOW!GET ALOT OF PICTURES?IF SO POST SOME UP HOMIE...HEY BY D WAY WATS UP WITH SPOKESANDJUICE WEB SITE, IS IT NOT WORKIN...IT WONT LET ME IN.HIT ME BACK


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 26 2006, 12:25 PM~5500841
> *Yeah I listened to all of the above too, Michael has a bunch of those cd's now and made an 80's rock mix........but I love 80's music in general......including the pop.......actually i want to have a back in the day party for my 30th this year....play nothing but 80's music!!!!!  give away a case of aqua net for biggest hair!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: Just Kidding!!!
> *





or am I???????? :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 26 2006, 12:25 PM~5500841
> *Yeah I listened to all of the above too, Michael has a bunch of those cd's now and made an 80's rock mix........but I love 80's music in general......including the pop.......actually i want to have a back in the day party for my 30th this year....play nothing but 80's music!!!!!  give away a case of aqua net for biggest hair!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: Just Kidding!!!
> *


About the party or the case of Aqua Net?!? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

kidding about the aqua net....definitely working on the party


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 26 2006, 12:26 PM~5500843
> *QUE ROLLO PROVOK.SO HOW DID YOU LIKE THE SAN ANTO SHOW!GET ALOT OF PICTURES?IF SO POST SOME UP HOMIE...HEY BY D WAY WATS UP WITH SPOKESANDJUICE WEB SITE, IS IT NOT WORKIN...IT WONT LET ME IN.HIT ME BACK
> *


Site should be up soon again.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ahem......for some reason the amount of your posts caught my attn.

Dualhex02 Today, 12:27 PM | | Post #40661 

Clyde F'n Smoked!!

Posts: 2,*666*
Joined: Jan 2005
From: Houston TX

:0 
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.......coo kui FOR REAL!!!!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 26 2006, 01:35 PM~5500921
> *ahem......for some reason the amount of your posts caught my attn.
> 
> Dualhex02  Today, 12:27 PM    |  | Post #40661
> ...



:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 26 2006, 12:35 PM~5500921
> *ahem......for some reason the amount of your posts caught my attn.
> 
> Dualhex02  Today, 12:27 PM    |  | Post #40661
> ...



:biggrin: I just ruined it!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 12:38 PM~5500942
> *:biggrin: I just ruined it!!
> 
> 
> ...



I never thought about that, the whole date thing.....kinda freakish.....don't tell me June 6th is your b-day?!?!?!?!??! :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 26 2006, 12:41 PM~5500958
> *I never thought about that, the whole date thing.....kinda freakish.....don't tell me June 6th is your b-day?!?!?!?!??! :0
> *


Would be sweet but no...I am sure it is someones bday though


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey has anyone heard anything on this year's magnifico show?


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HHHMMMMMM??????!!!!!!!!!

Hex, you ruined the # of posts you had with post#40666 for the topic.......is that a coincidence???!!!!????? or are these just discreet hints to something bigger????!!!??? :0 










hahahahhahahhaa just kidding :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 26 2006, 11:26 AM~5500379
> *what's his name said he's down to go....
> *


 :0 tell what's his name to hit me up then


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 26 2006, 12:30 PM~5500617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My aunt is pregnant - that's her due date :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2006, 01:47 PM~5501311
> *:around:
> :thumbsup:
> yup yup! :thumbsup:
> ...


I am 29 turning 30...is that older than you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

33 bday july 13th.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

old farts!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 01:55 PM~5501578
> *old farts!
> *


your momma


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 01:55 PM~5501578
> *old farts!
> *


i'm not old i'm experienced :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 26 2006, 02:04 PM~5501629
> *i'm not old i'm experienced :angel:
> *


shouldnt you be working...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2006, 02:09 PM~5501654
> *shouldnt you be working...
> *


i am at work....HATER..lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2006, 04:01 PM~5501610
> *your momma
> *


lol...... Im gonna be 30 this year, ima old fart too... Still not as old as Latin tho :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 02:16 PM~5501696
> *lol...... Im gonna be 30 this year, ima old fart too... Still not as old as Latin tho :cheesy:
> *


true, that fucker is old. j/k latin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where the fuck is latin anyway? he have the shits again?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2006, 04:18 PM~5501707
> *true, that fucker is old.  j/k latin.
> *


Your kidding for what?? He really is old!!! You should see his collection of things from the 80's :ugh: he has... Whoa!! LoL!!!! Flash dance shit :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 02:20 PM~5501725
> *Your kidding for what?? He really is old!!! You should see his collection of things from the 80's :ugh: he has... Whoa!! LoL!!!! Flash dance shit :biggrin:
> *


fk you, i still got my chuck taylors with fat laces.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2006, 04:23 PM~5501745
> *fk you, i still got my chuck taylors with fat laces.
> *


What wrong with that?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2006, 03:18 PM~5501714
> *where the fuck is latin anyway? he have the shits again?
> *


He aint working and only gets on from work not home....from my understanding :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 06:44 AM~5499692
> *If I didn’t have a mortgage, light bill, phone bill (not T-mobile), :uh:  and a property tax bill for the last 5 years I could have done a full frame off!! Must be nice to live for free and build a lowrider.... Oh and keep insurance on my lowrider too   :uh:
> CHUMP!
> *


you act like you live alone sucka. plus i dont plan on a "mortgage" when i buy it will be in full.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 26 2006, 02:12 PM~5501673
> *i am at work....HATER..lol
> *


lol wow.. your a hater too.. HATER! lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn u fuckers are old i just turn 26.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2006, 03:34 PM~5501807
> *you act like you live alone sucka. plus i dont plan on a "mortgage" when i buy it will be in full.
> *


thats the best way...fukk paying interest!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 03:48 PM~5501534
> *I am 29 turning 30...is that older than you?
> *


I just turned 29 in April :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN YA OLD.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2006, 02:48 PM~5501883
> *I just turned 29 in April  :biggrin:
> *


r u gonna put a senior citizen bumper sticker on your lac


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2006, 04:09 PM~5501983
> *r u gonna put a senior citizen bumper sticker on your lac
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since it aint gonna have a bumper kit like a real lac, next best thing is a bumper sticker


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone gonna catch X3 tonight?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 04:59 PM~5502470
> *Anyone gonna catch X3 tonight?
> *


yup ima have to go check out X-men 3 tonight....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 26 2006, 06:02 PM~5502481
> *yup ima have to go check out X-men 3 tonight....
> *


I want a full report on my desk tomorrow morning. Thanks.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2006, 05:09 PM~5501983
> *r u gonna put a senior citizen bumper sticker on your lac
> *


do they sell those where you bought your rainbow bumper sticker at?


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, im bored..someone entertain me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

guess everybody went to see x-men. gay!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2006, 05:09 PM~5502506
> *do they sell those where you bought your rainbow bumper sticker at?
> *


that was corny


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2006, 08:06 PM~5502840
> *guess everybody went to see x-men.  gay!!
> *


X-Men was awesome!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 26 2006, 08:51 PM~5502978
> *X-Men was awesome!
> *


must be nice to have been invited to go see it. I think imma go see it on monday night after we come back from Dallas.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2006, 09:45 PM~5502951
> *that was corny
> *


:tongue:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 26 2006, 07:05 PM~5502834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankx for the invite


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2006, 09:03 PM~5503062
> *i just farted
> twice
> back to back
> ...


Dont lie you know you sharted twice....now change them draws


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 08:04 PM~5503066
> *Dont lie you know you sharted twice....now change them draws
> *


naw.. i dont wear draws.. im always comando..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so.. monday gtown rollcall?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2006, 09:08 PM~5503088
> *naw.. i dont wear draws.. im always comando..
> *




















:dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. you just had to do that huh,.. lol.. fucking bored ass ******


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2006, 09:22 PM~5503195
> *damn.. you just had to do that huh,.. lol.. fucking bored ass ******
> *


hahah yeah i was bored fool. I cant compete with ya on the sharting though :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

when sharting is most interesting thing i've read, thats when i know i need to get off this thing. im gonna go hit up taqueria and score a burrito.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2006, 09:26 PM~5503224
> *when sharting is most interesting thing i've read, thats when i know i need to get off this thing. im gonna go hit up taqueria and score a burrito.
> *


damn that sounds good...I ate...damn...I forgot to eat dinner! :0 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 26 2006, 08:24 PM~5503210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ewww burrito= the shits...
taquerias fuck my stomach up.. dat shits not made for black folks


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2006, 09:48 PM~5503375
> *im not sharter.. fuck dat...
> 
> ewww burrito= the shits...
> ...


Yes you are fucker........
I can smell that shit all the way in the Bahamas.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 26 2006, 08:56 PM~5503424
> *Yes you are fucker........
> I can smell that shit all the way in the Bahamas.
> *


ohh yay 4 u .. now this is the real baller... ***** out in the bahamas havin sex on the beach with fat guys...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2006, 09:08 PM~5503090
> *so..  monday gtown rollcall?
> *



i'm down


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 26 2006, 10:17 PM~5503553
> *i'm down
> *


i might be down.dont know yet.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who wants to take me to g-town on my bike.. you can pull me behind your car down the freeway.. ill give you gas money


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 26 2006, 07:51 PM~5502978
> *X-Men was awesome!
> *


no, its gay.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 26 2006, 10:57 PM~5503796
> *i might be down.dont know yet.
> *



you know you going.. dont act like you aint..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 27 2006, 07:07 AM~5504729
> *you know you going..  dont act like you aint..
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

galveston is lookin mighty nice fellas dont know how much longer this weather will hold up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like rain on monday that what ch 11 weather man said


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2006, 07:43 AM~5504823
> *looks like rain on monday that what ch 11 weather man said
> *


so put the top up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 27 2006, 08:51 AM~5504838
> *so put the top up
> *


but he doesn't have a/c :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2006, 07:05 AM~5504862
> *but he doesn't have a/c :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


he can ride with him,,he got's a/c


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what you rollin in johnny.

uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wassup H-town :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 27 2006, 09:19 AM~5505102
> *wassup H-town :wave:
> *



*DRUGS*


:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 27 2006, 09:21 AM~5505107
> *DRUGS
> :cheesy:
> *


Crime is also on the rise as well as unemployment and poverty :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

interesting.

and the economy, bad bad bad


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

interesting.

and the economy, bad bad bad


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2006, 11:57 PM~5504225
> *who wants to take me to g-town on my bike.. you can pull me behind your car down the freeway.. ill give you gas money
> *


for how much gas money if its right ill take ya....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 27 2006, 09:54 AM~5505401
> *for how much gas money if its right ill take ya....
> *


lol.. naw.. i dont wanna fall and get drugged down the freeway


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

brian,, there's a 91 caddy,with some goodies still left on if ur interested..pick and pull on wallisville


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

does any body know who knows how to draw flames on cars


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 27 2006, 07:05 AM~5504862
> *but he doesn't have a/c :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: i got a/c.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 27 2006, 11:28 AM~5505687
> *does any body know who knows how to draw flames on cars
> *


lets hope not. flames are fk'n stupid.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 27 2006, 11:28 AM~5505687
> *does any body know who knows how to draw flames on cars
> *


as for a paint job.. or do u want real fire


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 27 2006, 12:44 PM~5505750
> *lets hope not.  flames are fk'n stupid.
> *


IYO...maybe. I think it depends on the vehicle. A lolo with flames? Maybe not, although I seen a few ghost pearl flames pulled off nicely. I think if I had a hot rod I would defintely go with flames or scallops.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 27 2006, 12:16 PM~5505850
> *IYO...maybe.  I think it depends on the vehicle.  A lolo with flames?  Maybe not, although I seen a few ghost pearl flames pulled off nicely.  I think if I had a hot rod I would defintely go with flames or scallops.
> 
> 
> ...


gay


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 27 2006, 12:28 PM~5505687
> *does any body know who knows how to draw flames on cars
> *



i can hook you up with high quality shit bro, here in Houston, realistic and nastolgic/classic flames.

Pm me for info


----------



## Class Act (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 27 2006, 05:18 PM~5506300
> *i can hook you up with high quality shit bro, here in Houston, realistic and nastolgic/classic flames.
> 
> Pm me for info
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 27 2006, 11:25 AM~5505664
> *brian,, there's a 91 caddy,with some goodies still left on if ur interested..pick and pull on wallisville
> *


DID U HEAR THAT BRIAN U CAN GO GET SOME MORE LEATHER SEATS AND SPRAY PAINT THEM MAYBE PIECE TOGETHER A NEW DASH BOARD OR SOMETHING


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dallas' water parks rock!


:biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

flames like the red impala on the pic how about the flame trower kit that comes out from the mufflers any body know how to install


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am going to build me up a lowrod something like that i know lots of guys are going to be mad when they see it they going to be like u need 13 or 14 on it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 27 2006, 06:35 PM~5506886
> *flames like the red impala on the pic how about the flame trower kit that comes out from the mufflers any body know how to install
> *


not sure but i thin kit involves some sort of fuel misting spray and an ignition source, typically a spark plug drilled into the muffler in the fuel stream. I wouldnt wanna blow you up so dont take MY word for it. :0

look on ebay and you'll see some stuff like this


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanx 4 the info dualhex02


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 27 2006, 06:55 PM~5506941
> *thanx 4 the info dualhex02
> *


no prob...and if you really dislike your friends standing in close proximity or that one guy that just tailgates too closely...you can use this.









YOu might melt your car if its got plastic bumpers though :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol yeah i know the car is all steel and the only plastic parts are the ligths i think


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 27 2006, 01:28 PM~5505687
> *does any body know who knows how to draw flames on cars
> *


i have a homie that dose give him a call 832-229-3590 thats all he dose his names jesse


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

whats up john aint seen u in a while


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@May 27 2006, 07:39 PM~5507089
> *whats up john aint seen u in a while
> *


i know man u been hiding


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

new job been keeping me away


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanx big bird


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

say big bird when is the lac going to be painted


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@May 27 2006, 07:41 PM~5507096
> *new job been keeping me away
> *


oh yeah so how is that going?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 26 2006, 01:45 PM~5500980
> *:guns:
> *


i member that pic in yo avitar thats right before you went to jail for doing that shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 27 2006, 08:47 PM~5507119
> *say big bird when is the lac going to be painted
> *


big bird must be sumone that knows zefe i dont know waitin on my big homie zefe og triple og


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah dude i had your spare tire on the trailer on sunday in san antos


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2006, 10:27 PM~5498181
> *slimmmmm ya lil brothe caprice looks good cant wait to see it finished  :thumbsup:
> *


they just finished the doors on that bitch looks mean ima build me a donk just as soon as i get my lolo the way i want it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 27 2006, 09:11 PM~5507206
> *yeah dude i had your spare tire on  the trailer on sunday in san antos
> *


yea but its not mine its one of big john homies im shur they want it back so get at me asap porfavor


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i can get in 2 weeks bro am going out of state and the going to canada


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 27 2006, 07:12 PM~5507209
> *they just finished the doors on that bitch looks mean ima build me a donk just as soon as i get my lolo the way i want it
> *


who did the doors for him? i shoulda kept my hinges.  imma call him so i can see how they turned out


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up n.o roller


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2006, 10:42 AM~5505514
> *lol.. naw.. i dont wanna fall and get drugged down the freeway
> *


just where a bright ass shirt so if you fall i can see a shirt getting torn up...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 27 2006, 09:12 PM~5507209
> *they just finished the doors on that bitch looks mean ima build me a donk just as soon as i get my lolo the way i want it
> *


Fuck big rim shit!! I just bent and cracked my Brabus on my ETC 20 mins ago :angry: and I not even drinking tonight!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 27 2006, 11:29 PM~5508082
> *wuz up n.o roller
> *



hangin and swangin dogg.. sittin back and thinkin bout how many of them buffalo wings i tore up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *Scattered thunderstorms along the sea breeze will become more numerous as we progress through the holiday weekend. There will be enough instability for a strong storm or two Sunday through Tuesday. The good news is that as clouds increase, our afternoon high temperatures will be a little lower.
> 
> David Tillman
> Meteorologist
> ...


so much for gtown on monday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2006, 12:44 AM~5508562
> *Fuck big rim shit!! I just bent and cracked my Brabus on my ETC 20 mins ago :angry: and I not even drinking tonight!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

If it means anything to anyone.... I graduated.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+May 28 2006, 12:35 AM~5508539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay.. as in lonestars words :uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 28 2006, 09:46 AM~5509092
> *If it means anything to anyone.... I graduated.
> *



congradz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2006, 11:57 AM~5509257
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 28 2006, 10:46 AM~5509092
> *If it means anything to anyone.... I graduated.
> *


Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

congrats


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 28 2006, 10:01 AM~5509271
> *Congratulations! :thumbsup:
> *


arent u supposed to be in dallas getting your car????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 28 2006, 09:46 AM~5509092
> *If it means anything to anyone.... I graduated.
> *


congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@May 25 2006, 06:42 PM~5497551
> *KOOL WHERE ARE YOU GRADUATING FROM REAGAN OR WALTRIP ? MY DAUGHTERS GRADUATION IS ON SUNDAY SHE IS GRADUATING FROM LAMAR... :biggrin:
> 
> BY THE WAY CONGRATS !!
> *




LAMAR c/o 95 :thumbsup: REDSKINS


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2006, 08:30 PM~5498200
> *Ice cold R-12! You wouldnt know bout that!!!!!!
> *



that some expensive freon,


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 26 2006, 11:16 AM~5500793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I used to be a union worker....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 26 2006, 01:48 PM~5501534
> *I am 29 turning 30...is that older than you?
> *



just turned 29 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2006, 02:34 PM~5501807
> *you act like you live alone sucka. plus i dont plan on a "mortgage" when i buy it will be in full.  *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 28 2006, 08:46 AM~5509092
> *If it means anything to anyone.... I graduated.
> *


congrats.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 28 2006, 11:20 AM~5509461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2006, 02:44 AM~5508562
> *Fuck big rim shit!! I just bent and cracked my Brabus on my ETC 20 mins ago :angry: and I not even drinking tonight!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


what happend you were following the slabs swangin and bangin and you didnt see that pot hole that everyone on 4's missed and you hit it. then a guy with a vert cadi that look almost like yours with 4's fif and grill pop trunk on you that says "SEE WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN YOU TRY TO SWANG WITH THE BIG DAWS" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 27 2006, 09:41 PM~5507311
> *who did the doors for him? i shoulda kept my hinges.    imma call him so i can see how they turned out
> *


SUM DUDE DID THEM FO *CHEAP* IM TALKIN LESS THAN 500


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2006, 02:44 AM~5508562
> *Fuck big rim shit!! I just bent and cracked my Brabus on my ETC 20 mins ago :angry: and I not even drinking tonight!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


that shit sucks cuz you not gonna find a wheel like that anywhere around here you gotta have it fixed right?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2006, 02:01 PM~5509855
> *SUM DUDE DID THEM FO CHEAP IM TALKIN LESS THAN 500
> *


 :0 your brother is the ultimate hustler!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he is prolly at the junk yard looking right now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2006, 04:18 PM~5509908
> *he is prolly at the junk yard looking right now
> *


Cant find $6500 Brabus at the junk yard FUCK WAD...... Shouldnt you be spray painting your show car seats :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2006, 02:37 PM~5509970
> *Cant find $6500 Brabus at the junk yard FUCK WAD...... Shouldnt you be spray painting your show car seats :uh:
> *


i thought i contracted you out to do that


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2006, 02:37 PM~5509970
> *Cant find $6500 Brabus at the junk yard FUCK WAD...... Shouldnt you be spray painting your show car seats :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

one more laugh from dave and the nbl is going to discuss his fate


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2006, 02:41 PM~5509980
> *one more laugh from dave and the nbl is going to discuss his fate
> *


:angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chinga tu madre cc is no longer in the nbl :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2006, 03:02 PM~5510029
> *chinga tu madre cc is no longer in the nbl  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry:   :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pretty soon i would have kicked everyone out the nbl


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2006, 02:01 PM~5509855
> *SUM DUDE DID THEM FO CHEAP IM TALKIN LESS THAN 500
> *



U GOT LAMBO DOORS OR WHAT?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone who cared....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ula softball tornament.. houston stylez made it to the final but lost to bad influences.. 10-7....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2006, 06:43 PM~5510540
> *ula softball tornament.. houston stylez made it to the final but lost to bad influences.. 10-7....
> *



good game  ..it was fun to kick it wit everyone who showed up....


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I know it's a little early, but who's all going to the Vegas Super Show? I'm thinking about going.... me and my family... but yeah..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@May 28 2006, 05:49 PM~5510159
> *U GOT LAMBO DOORS OR WHAT?
> *


NAW THA LIL BRO ON 24'S I SEEN HIM BLOW THE RED LIGHT WITH THE DOORS UP WAIVIN THE TRUNK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2006, 04:39 PM~5509974
> *i thought i contracted you out to do that
> *


 :cheesy: I work wonders with spray paint! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2006, 07:30 PM~5510998
> *NAW THA LIL BRO ON 24'S I SEEN HIM BLOW THE RED LIGHT WITH THE DOORS UP WAIVIN THE TRUNK
> *


he fuckin up already!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2006, 05:43 PM~5510540
> *ula softball tornament.. houston stylez made it to the final but lost to bad influences.. 10-7....
> *



didn't know there was a ula event....I must be out the loop........


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 28 2006, 06:52 PM~5510819
> *I know it's a little early, but who's all going to the Vegas Super Show? I'm thinking about going.... me and my family... but yeah..
> *


NOBILITY B.C FROM H-TOWN IS GOING. ROAD TRIP.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 28 2006, 08:46 AM~5509092
> *If it means anything to anyone.... I graduated.
> *


 :wave: CONGRATS. NOBILITY B.C


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 28 2006, 04:33 PM~5510306
> *Thanks everyone who cared....
> *


congrats dani :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I think we're road trippin to, I think we are actually going the same day as rec, if not with him... but yeah thanks guys.... it means ALOT that ya'll care!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *Day: Humid with a couple of showers and a thunderstorm; cloudy in the morning, then times of clouds and sun in the afternoon.
> Winds SE to 8 mph.  High: 88° Feels like: 100°
> 
> Night: An evening shower or thunderstorm possible; otherwise, mostly cloudy and humid.
> ...


so, anybody still down for gtown tomorrow?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dallas was THE SHIT!!

Pics? :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hop Competition!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanx for an awesome day guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The last of 19 samples of the 260 pics I took...not counting the ones taken by 87cutty, Provok and DJLatin, reppin that H-town up in Dallas Tejas. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mayne!! supposed to go to work today...The shit I gotta do will only take 1hour, if that. I was gonna rush and do it this morning so's I could go to G-town early. Its raining now though so I guess it a no-go. I guess there's always Xmen on memorial day. Is anything open today anyway?? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nice pics. and yeah fk'n rain. not feeling x-men.. 

lol.. i put my chain steering wheel on yesterday.. and about 2am.. something went haywire with my horn button and horn went off and was stuck.. had to go out and disconnect it.. must have pissed neighbors off.. horn was blaring for few minutes striaght! nieghbors probably have a few words for me. :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2006, 07:24 AM~5512995
> *nice pics.    and yeah fk'n rain.  not feeling x-men..
> 
> lol..  i put my chain steering wheel on yesterday.. and about 2am.. something went haywire with my horn button and horn went off and was stuck.. had to go out and disconnect it..  must have pissed neighbors off.. horn was blaring for few minutes striaght!   nieghbors probably have a few words for me. :twak:
> *


thanks...i didnt bother color or brightness correcting them just resizing for LIL. The cloudy day actually helped a bit. Yeah I wanna be my own judge on the movie....maybe I am too old, but maybe I should go movie hoppin! hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 29 2006, 06:33 AM~5513017
> *maybe I am too old, but maybe I should go movie hoppin! hahaha :biggrin:
> *


man..everytime i went to movies with plans to movie hop.. after 1st movie.. my azz usually sore from sitting so long..and ready to leave.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2006, 07:49 AM~5513042
> *man..everytime i went to movies with plans to movie hop..  after 1st movie.. my azz usually sore from sitting so long..and ready to leave.
> *


you know ....you have a point there. Or I am STILL so tired from yesterday...I'll probably just fall asleep through it. I'll have to watch Xmen 2-3 times to catch all the parts I miss from falling asleep.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 29 2006, 08:53 AM~5513049
> *you know ....you have a point there.  Or I am STILL so tired from yesterday...I'll probably just fall asleep through it. I'll have to watch Xmen 2-3 times to catch all the parts I miss from falling asleep.
> *



nice pics Dual... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 29 2006, 08:43 AM~5513152
> *nice pics Dual...  :biggrin:
> *


coulda used a hot chickie in some of them to pose in on or with the cars. Some hot girlfriends or wives there. Next time gotta remember to pack a model with all my things :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 29 2006, 10:03 AM~5513217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good pics Juan!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 29 2006, 09:47 AM~5513161
> *coulda used a hot chickie in some of them to pose in on or with the cars.  Some hot girlfriends or wives there.  Next time gotta remember to pack a model with all my things  :biggrin:
> *




add it to your checklist. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 29 2006, 09:05 AM~5513221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Best in show or whatever the title was right? I met one of their guys...he's in IT like me. :biggrin: 

Very nice car!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 29 2006, 09:29 AM~5513323
> *wut it do
> *



same thing it always do.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2006, 07:43 PM~5510540
> *ula softball tornament.. houston stylez made it to the final but lost to bad influences.. 10-7....
> *



My whole body hurts. Too old for that shit. Yall put up a hell of a fight.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

g-town .......is anybody going?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@May 29 2006, 10:34 AM~5513640
> *g-town .......is anybody going?
> *


I wouldnt bother, but I am sure some hardcore partyers prolly will. I STILL have to swing by work and change the tapes for the network backup on the servers :uh: I'll prolly chill and catch a flick...if that.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 29 2006, 09:40 AM~5513385
> *same thing it always do.
> *


G-TOWN?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 29 2006, 10:42 AM~5513687
> *G-TOWN?
> *


To muthaphukkin P-town, creep around...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 29 2006, 10:35 AM~5513649
> *I wouldnt bother, but I am sure some hardcore partyers prolly will.  I STILL have to swing by work and change the tapes for the network backup on the servers :uh:  I'll prolly chill and catch a flick...if that.
> *


IF YOUR GONNA WATCH XMEN. STAY AFTER THE CREDITS.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 29 2006, 10:43 AM~5513693
> *IF YOUR GONNA WATCH XMEN. STAY AFTER THE CREDITS.
> *


What happens???? Blooper real? Or set up for X4 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 29 2006, 10:42 AM~5513692
> *To muthaphukkin P-town, creep around...
> *


NAW NO P-TOWN.STINKS TO MUCH OVER THERE.LOL.J/K TO MY P-TOWN PEEPS.WELL KINDA. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 29 2006, 10:43 AM~5513695
> *What happens???? Blooper real? Or set up for X4 :uh:
> *


YOUR GONNA HAVE TO FIND OUT JUST LIKE ME. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 29 2006, 10:45 AM~5513704
> *YOUR GONNA HAVE TO FIND OUT JUST LIKE ME. :biggrin:
> *


ummm ok


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I liked X-men 3 from the parts I watched and yeah stay after the credits :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@May 29 2006, 12:24 PM~5514204
> *I liked X-men 3 from the parts I watched and yeah stay after the credits :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


cools imma go in a lil while...gotta catch that matinee cheap showing :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2006, 08:40 AM~5513388
> *My whole body hurts.  Too old for that shit.  Yall put up a hell of a fight.
> *


you knos it baby. your ass was sitting in left feild all by yourself.. lol


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:banghead: it is so boring


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:around:







:around:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@May 29 2006, 10:34 AM~5513640
> *g-town .......is anybody going?
> *


HELL YEAH HEADIN OUT IN A FEW. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston peeps / SnJ Tent at Majestix Picnic.

Check out the awesome grill on the ground... :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I went to my cousin's graduation last night, damm I feel old since I graduated Class Of 96. It was the Lamar H S class of 2006 at the Hoffeinz Pavilion at U of H. Talk about being bored through the ceremony, it was worth it though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

grill what you bring... 

:biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 29 2006, 01:59 PM~5514609
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Too awesome.... I'm amazed....

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 87 Cutty you are the king! lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MsLowriderchick, Dualhex02

Memories....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 29 2006, 06:26 PM~5515822
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MsLowriderchick, Dualhex02
> 
> ...


memories?? I aint dead.....haha still alive and kicking :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 29 2006, 06:29 PM~5515830
> *memories??  I aint dead.....haha still alive and kicking :biggrin:
> *


You'll always be my bestest buddy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: sixty8imp

ya'll left me alone with a stalker. thanks alot.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 29 2006, 06:30 PM~5515837
> *You'll always be my bestest buddy
> *


ditto...u had me at hell no! :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2006, 06:31 PM~5515839
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: sixty8imp
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2006, 06:31 PM~5515839
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: sixty8imp
> 
> ...


Dont be scurred... :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MsLowriderchick, sixty8imp
Better?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 29 2006, 05:34 PM~5515859
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MsLowriderchick, sixty8imp
> Better?
> *


much..gracias.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 28 2006, 11:59 AM~5509416
> *LAMAR c/o 95 :thumbsup:  REDSKINS
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lots of cruising at eastbeach today  didn't see any lowlow though


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2006, 09:01 PM~5516292
> *lots of cruising at eastbeach today   didn't see any lowlow though
> *



:thumbsdown: :tears:  :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 29 2006, 07:40 PM~5516566
> *WUT IT DO HTOWN
> *



Wassup!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2006, 08:01 PM~5516292
> *lots of cruising at eastbeach today   didn't see any lowlow though
> *



not suprised. :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 29 2006, 07:25 PM~5516460
> *:thumbsdown:  :tears:    :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



I WENT CRUIZIN DOWN EAST BEACH AND SAW NOTHIN BUT TRUCKS ON BAGS :thumbsup: AND SLABS :thumbsdown: BUT STILL NO LOW LOW'S :tears:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

maaan.. next time someone goes cruise.. holla at a playa.. all yall know i'm down for a good ol cruise..



man i dont see ANYBODY cruisin EVER... and it sucks..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 29 2006, 10:08 PM~5517245
> *maaan..  next time someone goes cruise..  holla at a playa..  all yall know i'm down for a good ol cruise..
> man i dont see ANYBODY cruisin EVER...  and it sucks..
> *




welcome to Houston Tex


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

yep yep yep...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

DAMN!! Back to work ...  That weekend was too short. I need a vacation for my vacation. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2006, 08:44 AM~5499692
> *If I didn’t have a mortgage, light bill, phone bill (not T-mobile), :uh:  and a property tax bill for the last 5 years I could have done a full frame off!! Must be nice to live for free and build a lowrider.... Oh and keep insurance on my lowrider too   :uh:
> CHUMP!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2006, 10:58 AM~5500213
> *check this out B!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Swung by Cubanitos (alex carmenates) house friday afternoon to see the music he had planned for the night. didn't make it though, was sick like a mofoka


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 07:45 AM~5518649
> *DAMN!!  Back to work ...   That weekend was too short. I need a vacation for my vacation. :biggrin:
> *




time to make the donuts...

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2006, 02:47 PM~5501311
> *
> :0 is someone other than DJLATIN older than me on this site!  j/k :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 26 2006, 04:18 PM~5501714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no need for the internet at home when i'm rarely there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 07:48 AM~5518656
> *time to make the donuts...
> 
> :angry:
> *


I havent thought of that in years :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2006, 07:55 AM~5518671
> *I havent thought of that in years :cheesy:
> *



What about... "wheres the beef?" 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2006, 12:32 AM~5512167
> *so, anybody still down for gtown tomorrow?
> *


Was there, didn't see you around.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 29 2006, 03:12 AM~5512798
> *Dallas was THE SHIT!!
> 
> Pics? :dunno:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 29 2006, 04:07 AM~5512874
> *
> The last of 19 samples of the 260 pics I took...not counting the ones taken by  87cutty, Provok and DJLatin, reppin that H-town up in Dallas Tejas. :biggrin:
> *


I'll post them up in a few. got to connect my external h.d. since i messed up my computer at home. :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 07:59 AM~5518680
> *I'll post them up in a few.  got to connect my external h.d. since i messed up my computer at home.  :twak:
> *



Dual beat me to it... :angry: 

pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 08:00 AM~5518681
> *Dual beat me to it... :angry:
> 
> pics?
> *


give me a sec mang. i saw a car flipped over the side of the freeway on the way back to houston, forgot to stop and check if it was you or provok.  

good thing you two made it back safe. especially provok with them two drunk chicks. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2006, 07:55 AM~5518671
> *I havent thought of that in years :cheesy:
> *


You get my morning pic? Boiler couldn't stop laughing at your pic yesterday *"pinche ****** cochino"* lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 07:57 AM~5518674
> *What about... "wheres the beef?"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 08:03 AM~5518686
> *give me a sec mang.  i saw a car flipped over the side of the freeway on the way back to houston, forgot to stop and check if it was you or provok.
> 
> good thing you two made it back safe.  especially provok with them two drunk chicks.  lol
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


Yeah, there was a pretty good back up right before the woodlands on the way back. 3 dumb asses decided to play bumper cars on the 2 narrow ass lanes with no shoulder. When we finally pulled up next to them they were just sitting there looking around sitting on their cars. PD couldnt get to the scene because of the traffic... :twak: :twak:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

I'm sore ass fuk from tha ULA softball tournament.Thanks too all the ULA teams that invited us play this past sunday..MUCH LOVE HOMIES..Oyea Shorty says i can still get my discount...lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 08:08 AM~5518699
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> Yeah, there was a pretty good back up right before the woodlands on the way back. 3 dumb asses decided to play bumper cars on the 2 narrow ass lanes with no shoulder. When we finally pulled up next to them they were just sitting there looking around sitting on their cars. PD couldnt get to the scene because of the traffic...  :twak:  :twak:
> *


We avoided that by taking the exit and jumping back on.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

welcome back latin :wave:

did you guys have fun in Dallas?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 08:05 AM~5518691
> *You get my morning pic?  Boiler couldn't stop laughing at your pic yesterday "pinche ****** cochino"  lol
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 30 2006, 08:12 AM~5518708
> *welcome back latin  :wave:
> 
> did you guys have fun in Dallas?
> *


Si, working on resizing my pics to post.  Thanks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dallas, TX field trip to Majestix Picnic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 05:58 AM~5518677
> *Was there, didn't see you around.
> *


rain yesterday morning had everyone saying NO.. so i said fuck it.. didn't know you were going.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 06:03 AM~5518686
> *
> 
> good thing you two made it back safe.  especially provok with them two drunk chicks.  lol
> *


damn big player


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star, pops gonna whoop your azz for parking on his lawn.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 09:07 AM~5518849
> *lone star, pops gonna whoop your azz for parking on his lawn.
> *



:0


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 09:23 AM~5518929
> *
> *


Hold up essay, I'm still resizing pics.  didn't know i took over 200 pictures


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 07:00 AM~5518681
> *Dual beat me to it... :angry:
> 
> pics?
> *


Yeah maybe but the REAL question is....


video?
:dunno: 

Come on I know you got it LAtin!!! I think you have a movie poster for it too... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 09:24 AM~5518934
> *Hold up essay, I'm still resizing pics.   didn't know i took over 200 pictures
> *













Im getting sleepy...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 06:48 AM~5518656
> *time to make the donuts...
> 
> :angry:
> *


hahah I assume you saying I was up early as heck on here huh? yeah I usually get on during the time I am getting ready before I come to work. I do make breakfast however. :biggrin: Just not doughnuts. Or else I'd still look like...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 09:32 AM~5518969
> *hahah I assume you saying I was up early as heck on here huh?  yeah I usually get on during the time I am getting ready before I come to work.  I do make breakfast however. :biggrin:  Just not doughnuts.  Or else I'd still look like...
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 08:34 AM~5518975
> *:0
> *


yeah I know....photoshop away i guesss.....its been on my myspace page anyway.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 09:35 AM~5518983
> *yeah I know....photoshop away i guesss.....its been on my myspace page anyway.
> *



right click save... goes into my arsenal, just in case you know...


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 09:32 AM~5518969
> *hahah I assume you saying I was up early as heck on here huh?  yeah I usually get on during the time I am getting ready before I come to work.  I do make breakfast however. :biggrin:  Just not doughnuts.  Or else I'd still look like...
> 
> 
> ...


oinkhuesu!!! is that you???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 08:36 AM~5518989
> *right click save... goes into my arsenal, just in case you know...
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool...I have a directory called photovengeance, with dossiers on everyone and anyone that would attempt to photoshop me....some even with ready images from past incidents. :biggrin: 


naw really I am bullshitting.. :biggrin: 



or am i?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 09:39 AM~5518997
> *Thats cool...I have  a directory called photovengeance, with dossiers on everyone and anyone that would attempt to photoshop me....some even with ready images from past incidents. :biggrin:
> naw really I am bullshitting.. :biggrin:
> or am i?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 08:38 AM~5518996
> *oinkhuesu!!!  is that you???
> *


WAS me fool :uh: was me. Yeah that married life made me go to shit....that single life changed all that. PLus I really needed to stop eating all that greasy fried mexican food. Living on your own and buying own food really helps.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 09:41 AM~5519008
> *WAS me fool  :uh: was me.  Yeah that married life made me go to shit....that single life changed all that.  PLus I really needed to stop eating all that greasy fried mexican food.  Living on your own and buying own food really helps.
> *


True, my fridge don't have nothing but jalapenos.  Tell your bro he left his cap in my truck.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 09:41 AM~5519008
> *WAS me fool  :uh: was me.  Yeah that married life made me go to shit....that single life changed all that.  PLus I really needed to stop eating all that greasy fried mexican food.  Living on your own and buying own food really helps.
> *


:twak: 

Hey, Im married and Im in tip top shape!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 09:05 AM~5519094
> *:twak:
> 
> Hey, Im married and Im in tip top shape!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah ok.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 10:05 AM~5519094
> *:twak:
> 
> Hey, Im married and Im in tip top shape!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:13 AM~5519120
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I nominate Latin for official Houston Lowriders Topic Photographer...

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nope ellie, i don't have those fancy expensive cameras like you all ballers.  


















































That's it for right now, got to get some work done.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 08:20 AM~5519149
> *I nominate Latin for official Houston Lowriders Topic Photographer...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


but he forgot pics of females. so i vote NO


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

turnout looks good


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 10:25 AM~5519165
> *but he forgot pics of females.    so i vote NO
> *


I find that unlikey..... Latin not take pics of the hynas??? Ummmmm......lol!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a few more.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 09:24 AM~5519164
> *Nope ellie, i don't have those fancy expensive cameras like you all ballers.
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2006, 08:28 AM~5519176
> *I find that unlikey..... Latin not take pics of the hynas??? Ummmmm......lol!!
> *


from pics posted, looks like a sausage fest.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 10:38 AM~5519218
> *from pics posted, looks like a sausage fest.
> *


Sort of like Goofy's party you attended?? I respect vatos rucas, was a family turnout.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:31 AM~5519184
> *a few more.
> 
> 
> ...




"photographers" convention!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where's Dirty Sanchez??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Y este buey. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 10:35 AM~5519205
> *    :biggrin:
> *


what happened?!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 10:38 AM~5519218
> *from pics posted, looks like a sausage fest.
> *



Family event... nice and laid back.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:43 AM~5519252
> *Y este buey.  lol
> 
> 
> ...



right click save... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2006, 10:44 AM~5519265
> *what happened?!
> 
> 
> ...




busted...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 10:46 AM~5519276
> *right click save...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Here's another one for your archive. actually two, his ex all drunk and stoned. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: EX214GIRL, *VGP*, regalsncaprices, sixty8imp, Dualhex02


Hey Jessie, you were missing from the pics of the "Photographers"....


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 30 2006, 08:38 AM~5519218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean StarWars bash!! and i didnt get to stick around long, had female that needed attention.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Mas fotos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 09:06 AM~5519347
> *Nice
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIE, DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO MEET YOU, MAYBE NEXT TIME ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mas fotos?!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 11:08 AM~5519356
> *mas fotos?!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 30 2006, 11:07 AM~5519355
> *THANKS HOMIE, DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO MEET YOU, MAYBE NEXT TIME !  :thumbsup:
> *


That was yours? I'll be there again this summer, keep me posted on the next gathering


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Latin & Mando (Majestix)








D.J. Latin & Brickhouse (Majestix)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Los Hermanos


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 09:11 AM~5519377
> *That was yours?  I'll be there again this summer, keep me posted on the next gathering
> *



SIMON BRO, THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC SHOULD BE PRETTY TIGHT THATS NEXT MONTH !


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 30 2006, 11:24 AM~5519445
> *SIMON BRO, THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC SHOULD BE PRETTY TIGHT THATS NEXT MONTH !
> *



time for another road trip Latin!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 11:24 AM~5519449
> *time for another road trip Latin!
> *


Will do it. Viejitos this Saturday though in Austin.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damn thats a photorgasm of pictures!! Yeah like Latin said...respecting the homie's wives and novias.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 11:27 AM~5519468
> *damn thats a photorgasm of pictures!!  Yeah like Latin said...respecting the homie's wives and novias.
> *


 :twak: 




:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm tired, i'm taking a break and do some work before lunch. :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 30 2006, 11:31 AM~5519500
> *so this is hwere all the offtopic day regulars are
> 
> :wave:
> ...


Que onda chuck. Yeah, off topic sucks now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 09:25 AM~5519459
> *Will do it.  Viejitos this Saturday though in Austin.
> *


hmm. not far at all. wonder if 68 up to da drive.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 30 2006, 11:31 AM~5519500
> *so this is hwere all the offtopic day regulars are
> 
> :wave:
> ...


sup Chuck :wave: 

:guns: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 30 2006, 11:34 AM~5519529
> *fuck ya too many noobs      :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 30 2006, 11:35 AM~5519537
> *:wave:      did you make lonestar look bad with ur caddy??
> *


he looks bad all by himself :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:31 AM~5519503
> *I'm tired, i'm taking a break and do some work before lunch.  :angel:
> *


Video? :dunno: 
Dirty Darkness
Video? :dunno: 
Dirty Darkness
Video? :dunno: 
Dirty Darkness
Video? :dunno: 
Dirty Darkness
Video? :dunno: 
Dirty Darkness


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

What's up Texas. Hope you are all fine and good.......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2006, 10:11 AM~5519376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmm is that tha pink or tha stink? Cochino Provok. I thought u didnt like salad?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@May 30 2006, 11:39 AM~5519567
> *What's up Texas. Hope you are all fine and good.......
> *


sup Angel ... when you coming back down to Texas?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 11:38 AM~5519564
> *Video? :dunno:
> Dirty Darkness
> Video? :dunno:
> ...


Haven't gone to view it yet. When i do i'd probably have a heartattack due to laughter.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:43 AM~5519594
> *Haven't gone to view it yet.  When i do i'd probably have a heartattack due to laughter.
> *


estoy listo to die as long as its dieing happy!! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 10:50 AM~5519311
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: EX214GIRL, VGP, regalsncaprices, sixty8imp, Dualhex02
> Hey Jessie, you were missing from the pics of the "Photographers"....
> ...


 :0 I'm nobody man. You guys are the big timers  How do they say it..."I am just a squirrel trying to get a nut" :biggrin: besides, my boy was all over me. I had to escape just to get some pics. Next time we'll get together and my son can take the pics.

Future "photographers" of the world...throw up that big M


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Very nice trokita


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 30 2006, 11:48 AM~5519631
> *:0  I'm nobody man.  You guys are the big timers   How do they say it..."I am just a squirrel trying to get a nut"  :biggrin:  besides, my boy was all over me.  I had to escape just to get some pics.  Next time we'll get together and my son can take the pics.
> 
> Future "photographers" of the world...throw up that big M
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn! how many pics you take?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 11:58 AM~5519705
> *damn!  how many pics you take?
> *


Only 200


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lol! man, text message i just got. lmfao! i got to delete a pic......... sorry darkness


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 12:04 PM~5519729
> *Only 200
> 
> *



THATS IT! and you decided to post them all... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 12:06 PM~5519738
> *THATS IT!  and you decided to post them all...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


most of them. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 30 2006, 09:38 AM~5519564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright fucker.. i know where you live... im a dis own all of yall


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 12:09 PM~5519759
> *fuck no.. bet not do it.. im a be so pissed.. the things i get myself into
> alright fucker.. i know where you live... im a dis own all of yall
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 12:09 PM~5519759
> *fuck no.. bet not do it.. im a be so pissed.. the things i get myself into
> alright fucker.. i know where you live... im a dis own all of yall
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Man i can't believe you let a man do that to you. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and to top it off, it's on video


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Who's going to TX Showdown???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:10 AM~5519769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Man i can't believe you let a man do that to you.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


shut up hoe...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

video? screen capture? pics? audio?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Latin..any pics from Slab City bbq??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 11:09 AM~5519759
> *fuck no.. bet not do it.. im a be so pissed.. the things i get myself into
> alright fucker.. i know where you live... im a dis own all of yall
> *


Thats what happens when you are always "bored fool" :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 10:22 AM~5519806
> *Thats what happens when you are always "bored fool"  :uh:
> *


true.. oh wells.. thats old news


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 09:41 AM~5519246
> *Where's Dirty Sanchez??
> 
> 
> ...


So this is the movie poster? Where's the full length feature film? Directed produced and filmed by NIX?? :biggrin:
Whos the co-star?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 30 2006, 12:13 PM~5519789
> *Latin..any pics from Slab City bbq??
> *


Yeah i forgot to put them on my external h.d.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 12:12 PM~5519780
> *shut up hoe...
> *


at least they didn't put you over a bag of rice


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 11:23 AM~5519812
> *true.. oh wells.. thats old news
> *


it'll probably still be funny cause its new news to me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 11:27 AM~5519838
> *at least they didn't put you over a bag of rice
> *


Dirty Rice Sanchez?? I just lost my appetite... :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 12:28 PM~5519844
> *Dirty Rice Sanchez??  I just lost my appetite... :angry:
> *



:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 12:28 PM~5519844
> *Dirty Rice Sanchez??  I just lost my appetite... :angry:
> *


Now i use to do some stupid things when i use to drink, but these fools were sober. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 30 2006, 10:25 AM~5519828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so still old.. drop it.. its so last year


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:31 AM~5519876
> *Now i use to do some stupid things when i use to drink, but these fools were sober.  lol
> *


grrrrrrrrrrr :angry:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 30 2006, 12:38 PM~5519934
> *
> *


ICEBLOCC??


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:40 AM~5519947
> *ICEBLOCC??
> *


dat be me...


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 30 2006, 12:41 PM~5519956
> *dat be me...
> *


Why did you make a new screen name??


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:46 AM~5519986
> *Why did you make a new screen name??
> *


i wanted my name spelled correctly...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

laterz ppl gotta go baCc to work...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 30 2006, 12:51 PM~5520007
> *i wanted my name spelled correctly...
> *


you should have emailed gary to change it for you.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 30 2006, 12:53 PM~5520019
> *laterz ppl gotta go baCc to work...
> *



oKk, laters...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=264266&st=0
dang, that's nasty :burn:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 12:58 PM~5520064
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=264266&st=0
> dang, that's nasty  :burn:
> *



more like scary... koo cui :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

PUROS NINJAS!


12 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and *5* Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, sixty8imp, snl47


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@May 30 2006, 12:59 PM~5520074
> *more like scary... koo cui    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I forgot homie, going to delete it right now.

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: KRAZYTOYZ,* sic713,* sixty8imp


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:41 AM~5519246
> *Where's Dirty Sanchez??
> 
> 
> ...


There homie, pic is gone! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 30 2006, 10:58 AM~5520064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAAAAY 4 ME :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 01:10 PM~5520107
> *YAAAAY 4 ME :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 12:09 PM~5520102
> *There homie, pic is gone!  :biggrin:
> *


but the memories and prolly the stank remains. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 11:11 AM~5520114
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 09:06 AM~5519099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@May 30 2006, 02:23 PM~5520452
> *
> *


You coming to Houston soon?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*84BLU-ICEREGAL*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

wasup my ***** :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 08:24 AM~5519164
> *Nope ellie, i don't have those fancy expensive cameras like you all ballers.
> 
> .
> *


thats cuz you dont still live at home


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 04:48 PM~5521241
> *thats cuz you dont still live at home
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm..today tuesday.. thinking two-for-tuesday at wings-n-more. ice cold pitcher of beer. who down??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 04:51 PM~5521260
> *hmm..today tuesday..  thinking two-for-tuesday at wings-n-more.  ice cold pitcher of beer.    who down??
> *


which one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 02:59 PM~5521311
> *which one?
> *


closest to me in s.wayside @ 45.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 05:00 PM~5521322
> *closest to me in s.wayside @ 45.
> *


i'll be in the area since i have to go make a house call. :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 05:01 PM~5521342
> *i'll be in the area since i have to go make a house call.  :angel:
> *


what time ... I need a beer :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 03:01 PM~5521342
> *i'll be in the area since i have to go make a house call.  :angel:
> *


i'll PM you my #.. hit me up. i'll post it in here, but theres too many weirdos (lone star for example)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2006, 05:02 PM~5521358
> *what time ... I need a beer  :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 05:03 PM~5521366
> *i'll PM you my #..  hit me up.  i'll post it in here, but theres too many weirdos (lone star for example)
> *


orale send me the pm, call your primo snyper99 to head out there also.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 03:03 PM~5521366
> *i'll PM you my #..  hit me up.  i'll post it in here, but theres too many weirdos (lone star for example)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 05:04 PM~5521373
> *i'll be there around 7:30 or 8pm since i leave here at 6 and have to go service someone
> *


I'll call you when I'm leaving my house


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 03:05 PM~5521383
> *orale send me the pm, call your primo snyper99 to head out there also.
> *


aight, will do. if that fucker answers phone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@May 30 2006, 09:35 AM~5519537
> *:wave:      did you make lonestar look bad with ur caddy??
> *


thats a good question


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 05:07 PM~5521408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that dirty sanchez got you all wound up on chiles :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 03:51 PM~5521260
> *hmm..today tuesday..  thinking two-for-tuesday at wings-n-more.  ice cold pitcher of beer.    who down??
> *


Damn that actually sounds good as hell.....too bad I aint ballin. Need to get paid tomorrow. Which wings n more you go to? I like the one at Marq-e off of I-10 and Silber.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 04:00 PM~5521322
> *closest to me in s.wayside @ 45.
> *


THAT one gets too packed on Tuesdays...BUT they do have a flavor not at the Marq-e one....mmm Chipotle flavor. But I stay in SW and thats too far for me.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 03:21 PM~5521492
> *THAT one gets too packed on Tuesdays...BUT they do have a flavor not at the Marq-e one....mmm Chipotle flavor.  But I stay in SW and thats too far for me.
> *


yeah,thats when i bosshog ni99as..and be like "move mother fucker.. ::throw elbow:: "


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 04:29 PM~5521559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 05:29 PM~5521559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 04:40 PM~5521644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Mayne, Dirty Darkness is gonna be mad. It's all good though. I'm sure he'll get us back. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 05:44 PM~5521669
> *Mayne, Dirty Darkness is gonna be mad. It's all good though. I'm sure he'll get us back.  :biggrin:
> *


the dvd will be a cult classic :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 04:44 PM~5521669
> *Mayne, Dirty Darkness is gonna be mad. It's all good though. I'm sure he'll get us back.  :biggrin:
> *


lets teach him how to photshop...its only fair so he can defend himself :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 04:45 PM~5521678
> *the dvd will be a cult classic  :biggrin:
> *


NIX will be a cult hero!! I gotta DVD burner and some blank DVDs if you need to press a few copies :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alright fuckers.. yall starting again..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im pist. erase tha shit.. im a get all yall fuckers


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 05:40 PM~5521987
> *im pist. erase tha shit.. im a get all yall fuckers
> *


If you want I'll post a baby pic of myself for you to photoshop.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 06:41 PM~5521998
> *If you want I'll post a baby pic of myself for you to photoshop.
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no i got something for you


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 05:43 PM~5522018
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


naked baby pic


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 05:45 PM~5522029
> *no i got something for you
> 
> 
> ...


we can't all be like you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no im pist.. dats all,, yall fuckers are at it..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 05:48 PM~5522037
> *no im pist.. dats all,, yall fuckers are at it..
> *


It's all for fun. Why you all mad?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 04:49 PM~5522045
> *It's all for fun. Why you all mad?
> *


cus i just woke up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 05:47 PM~5522031
> *we can't all be like you.
> *


damn poor Tina is getting drugged into it....darkness...u just cold. Well alls fair now and I guess the gloves are coming off. :biggrin: hmm lets see whatcha got on your myspace....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where can i purchase blvd king shirts.....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 05:48 PM~5522037
> *no im pist.. dats all,, yall fuckers are at it..
> *


It could of been worse. You could of got the "DIRTY HOOK".


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 04:50 PM~5522051
> *damn poor Tina is getting drugged into it....darkness...u just cold.  Well alls fair now and I guess the gloves are coming off. :biggrin:  hmm lets see whatcha got on your myspace....
> *


lol.. yea i said fuck it.. i added her in it.. she dont talk 2 us no more n e ways.. i aint got shit on it.. so ha ha.. i cant trust yall now..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 05:49 PM~5522049
> *cus i just woke up
> *


here, use my baby pic fucker.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 04:50 PM~5522056
> *It could of been worse. You could of got the "DIRTY HOOK".
> *


yea right.. naw its all good.. we all even unless someone jumos stupid and starts it again


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 06:45 PM~5522029
> *no i got something for you
> 
> 
> ...




this was just wrong...



funny but wrong.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

wut size Mr lonestar?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

baby gotta big dick..damn,, put me 2 shame


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 04:53 PM~5522072
> *wut size?
> *


2x???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 06:52 PM~5522066
> *here, use my baby pic fucker.
> 
> 
> ...




RMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 06:50 PM~5522053
> *where can i purchase blvd king shirts.....
> *



Didnt you get a free shirt with your SNJ subscription?


:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 05:53 PM~5522075
> *2x???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 05:55 PM~5522084
> *Didnt you get a free shirt with your SNJ subscription?
> :biggrin:
> *


isnt it a free subscription with the purchase of a shirt? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i want the one with my car on it that u had on that nite..at pop


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 05:56 PM~5522091
> *i want the one with my car on it that u had on that nite..at pop
> *


Cool. I'll have it by the end of the week.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 06:56 PM~5522090
> *isnt it a free subscription with the purchase of a shirt? :dunno:
> *




:twak: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 06:56 PM~5522090
> *isnt it a free subscription with the purchase of a shirt? :dunno:
> *



Did you get one with your subscription also?


:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 05:59 PM~5522112
> *Did you get one with your subscription also?
> :biggrin:
> *


naw I was gonna get one for helping out john but never saw it :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 04:57 PM~5522098
> *Cool. I'll have it by the end of the week.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 07:01 PM~5522126
> *naw I was gonna get one for helping out john but never saw it  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a box full, what size do you need?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 05:03 PM~5522138
> *I have a box full, what size do you need?
> *


u b/s


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 07:03 PM~5522141
> *u b/s
> *



:twak: what you talkin bout willis?



:dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 05:05 PM~5522146
> *:twak: what you talkin bout willis?
> :dunno:
> *


u got a box of shirts with the pic of my car on it???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 07:10 PM~5522171
> *u got a box of shirts with the pic of my car on it???
> *




SnJ Shirts... with Zars car on it. :roflmao: :roflmao: 




:roflmao: 


sorry bro, I had been talking to Hex, you were talking to Provok.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 06:10 PM~5522171
> *u got a box of shirts with the pic of my car on it???
> *


prolly SnJ shirts


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 06:12 PM~5522186
> *SnJ Shirts... with Zars car on it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> sorry bro, I had been talking to Hex, you were talking to Provok....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Ohhhh really? Well in that case una XL por favor....i guess it depends on how the shirts are made, they all fit a little different.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 07:14 PM~5522208
> *Ohhhh really?  Well in that case una XL por favor....i guess it depends on how the shirts are made, they all fit a little different.
> *



The one I was wearing Sunday was XL... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 05:12 PM~5522186
> *SnJ Shirts... with Zars car on it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> sorry bro, I had been talking to Hex, you were talking to Provok....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: its not that funny :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star, wings-n-more.. i'll let u buy pitcher of beer you balla


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 07:17 PM~5522224
> *:uh:  its not that funny  :uh:
> *



yes it is....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Darn, they dont let me add more smileys... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 05:19 PM~5522231
> *lone star, wings-n-more..  i'll let u buy pitcher of beer you balla
> *


i stopped drinking and gambling. im reborn again


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 07:23 PM~5522254
> *i stopped drinking and gambling. im reborn again
> *



reborn what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 05:23 PM~5522254
> *i stopped drinking and gambling. im reborn again
> *


u dont have to drink it.. just pay for it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 06:24 PM~5522259
> *reborn what?
> *


What Would Jesus Do?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 05:26 PM~5522270
> *u dont have to drink it.. just pay for it.
> *


how many u want.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 05:30 PM~5522293
> *how many u want.
> *


two pitchers of bud... gracias.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Damn too bad I will prolly be at the Marq-e Wings n More instead of the one in my old barrio. Wayside and Griggs area.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 05:31 PM~5522300
> *Damn too bad I will prolly be at the Marq-e Wings n More instead of the one in my old barrio.  Wayside and Griggs area.
> *


something wrong with my hood? :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 06:32 PM~5522304
> *something wrong with my hood?  :twak:
> *


naw..moved here when the ex wifa was in school at Art institute...ahora I work off of 59S at Beltway so I stayed on this side. I miss the hood but want a job closer to that side of town so I can move.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 05:32 PM~5522304
> *something wrong with my hood?  :twak:
> *


yeah is wack.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Does any know how many different places a serial numbers are on a car?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 05:50 PM~5522334
> *Does any know how many different places a serial numbers are on a car?
> *


if you mean, the VIN #.. dash, door jam,maybe firewall, some new cars have it etched into windows like my 02 impala. why? you gonna do a tag job? :nono:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 06:53 PM~5522347
> *if you mean, the VIN #..  dash, door jam,maybe firewall, some new cars have it etched into windows like my 02 impala.  why? you gonna do a tag job? :nono:
> *


This one time I got pulled over and the cops made me go to the station so they can check out the numbers. I was wonder cuz I know people 90 out Lacs and sometimes switch frames and moters.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 05:57 PM~5522364
> *This one time I got pulled over and the cops made me go to the station so they can check out the numbers. I was wonder cuz I know people 90 out Lacs and sometimes switch frames and moters.
> *


its mostly the VIN on dash they check, and dont go further. probably told u to go gas station to get out of traffic..while they ran your VIN.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

then again maybe you look supsect!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 07:01 PM~5522388
> *then again maybe you look supsect!
> *


eso eso eso


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 07:57 PM~5522364
> *This one time I got pulled over and the cops made me go to the station so they can check out the numbers. I was wonder cuz I know people 90 out Lacs and sometimes switch frames and moters.
> *


There are 13 places on the 90-92 Broughams


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2006, 07:00 PM~5522384
> *its mostly the VIN on dash they check, and dont go further.  probably told u to go gas station to get out of traffic..while they ran your VIN.
> *


They jacked up the truck, popped the hood and had my waiting for a while. I think because it was a Dodge truck with a Mitsubishi moter.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2006, 07:03 PM~5522406
> *There are 13 places on the 90-92 Broughams
> *


So when someone does a frame swap, the numbers are different?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 07:05 PM~5522421
> *So when someone does a frame swap, the numbers are different?
> *


you are supposed to go back and grind them all down  everybody knows that :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 08:05 PM~5522421
> *So when someone does a frame swap, the numbers are different?
> *


no comment..... Lol!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 08:03 PM~5522410
> *They jacked up the truck, popped the hood and had my waiting for a while. I think because it was a Dodge truck with a Mitsubishi moter.
> *



Marios truck? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 30 2006, 07:44 PM~5522621
> *Marios truck?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yea.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 30 2006, 08:08 PM~5522444
> *you are supposed to go back and grind them all down    everybody knows that  :biggrin:
> *


Thats even worse than leaving them there  Some are even acid etched in the frame. So grind away and they are still there.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

:wave: Hi everyone!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@May 29 2006, 09:36 PM~5516945
> *Wassup!!!!!! :wave:
> *


wut it do.hows my caddy coming along. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up n.o roller


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

man.. kickin it.. i feel like cruisin.. and i think i blew a diaphram in one of ma valves.. DAMNIT!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2006, 06:23 PM~5522254
> *i stopped drinking and gambling. im reborn again
> *


no way ....man i been on a bad luck streak on pokerstars.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 30 2006, 08:27 PM~5523187
> *:wave: Hi everyone!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@May 30 2006, 09:27 PM~5523187
> *:wave: Hi everyone!
> *


hey there :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

rainin dam hard in galveston.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2006, 06:45 PM~5522029
> *no i got something for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2006, 06:03 PM~5522410
> *They jacked up the truck, popped the hood and had my waiting for a while. I think because it was a Dodge truck with a Mitsubishi moter.
> *



That shouldn't be it, the Dodge company owns Mitsubishi of America. A lot of cars nowadays have parts from other car companies. 

Mitsu mighty max, and dodge d-50 are the same truck for example.

New Mazda trucks, are Ford Rangers with a foreign name.

Isuzu's have GM, and Honda parts.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 31 2006, 08:16 AM~5525072
> *rainin dam hard in galveston.
> *


took me 2 hrs to get to work this morning.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

took me 10 mins to get to work. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 01:57 PM~5520645
> *You coming to Houston soon?
> *


I START MY VACATION TODAY  .........WHEN IS THIS POP I KEEP HEARING ABOUT? HOW FAR IS CORPUS CHRISTI FROM HOUSTON?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn waht a day to drive the fwy all day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2006, 08:44 AM~5525142
> *damn waht a day to drive the fwy all day
> *



The Peons of th NBL wish you safe travels around town today...

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2006, 07:44 AM~5525142
> *damn waht a day to drive the fwy all day
> *


watch out for hydroplaning!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@May 31 2006, 07:38 AM~5525127
> *I START MY VACATION TODAY   .........WHEN IS THIS POP I KEEP HEARING ABOUT? HOW FAR IS CORPUS CHRISTI FROM HOUSTON?
> *


POP is Tuesdays I believe....and I think, the last time I went to CC it was about 3hrs. I could be wrong though.....because Rio Grande City would take about 6hrs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@May 31 2006, 06:38 AM~5525127
> *I START MY VACATION TODAY   .........WHEN IS THIS POP I KEEP HEARING ABOUT? HOW FAR IS CORPUS CHRISTI FROM HOUSTON?
> *


3 1/2 - 4 hours.. depending how fast you drive.. and watch out for hick cops in victoria and few other little towns. one has a broke down police car parked on side of road to fool you into slowing down.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 07:31 AM~5525112
> *took me 2 hrs to get to work this morning.
> *


dayum, i was drivin down 45s at 4:45am when it started pourin, was going bout 70 when my truck started sliding past cars, so i decided to slow it down just a notch


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 08:01 AM~5525182
> *POP is Tuesdays I believe....and I think, the last time I went to CC it was about 3hrs.  I could be wrong though.....because Rio Grande City would take about 6hrs
> *


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2006, 08:15 AM~5525217
> *3 1/2 - 4 hours.. depending how fast you drive.. and watch out for hick cops in victoria and few other little towns.  one has a broke down police car parked on side of road to fool you into slowing down.
> *


IM LEAVING TO CORPUS TONIGHT & WILL BE IN HOUSTON ON MONDAY NIGHT....THANKS FOR THE WARNING. .............GET READY EX214.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@May 31 2006, 08:54 AM~5525353
> *IM LEAVING TO CORPUS TONIGHT & WILL BE IN HOUSTON ON MONDAY NIGHT....THANKS FOR THE WARNING. .............GET READY EX214.
> *


Good luck and safe journey. Going to Corpus from where? Pleasant Grove in RGV somewhere?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 09:07 AM~5525408
> *Good luck and safe journey.  Going to Corpus from where?  Pleasant Grove in RGV somewhere?
> *


NOPE, PLEASANT GROVE FROM "*PGV*". :biggrin: .........FROM DALLAS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 09:01 AM~5525182
> *POP is Tuesdays I believe....and I think, the last time I went to CC it was about 3hrs.  I could be wrong though.....because Rio Grande City would take about 6hrs
> *


Thursdays also.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 11:13 AM~5525736
> *Thursdays also.
> *



Austin Sat? PM me...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tha Fucking Transmissions

Thursday Jun 01, 2006 at 9:00 PM
Walters on washington
4215 Washington avenue
houston, TX 77001
US 
MAP
doors at 8. show at 9. the riff tiffs play first, TFT at 9:45, Green Milk from the Planet Orange (JAPAN) plays third, and bring back the guns close her off. 
$9 over 21
$11 under 21
all ages


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 11:31 AM~5525829
> *Austin Sat? PM me...
> *


got a full house already. you took too long  

oscar - oldies
vicente - oldies
me - oldies
fred - t'shirt/decal shop

unless we can fit your skinny frame in between two of them. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 11:36 AM~5525861
> *got a full house already.  you took too long
> 
> oscar - oldies
> ...



:angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 10:37 AM~5525867
> *:angry:
> *


hijole te chingaste...better luck next year


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 11:37 AM~5525867
> *:angry:
> *


You can ride paisa in the bed of the truck :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 11:42 AM~5525902
> *You can ride paisa in the bed of the truck  :dunno:
> *



with the eyelids flapping in the wind...

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 11:41 AM~5525900
> *hijole te chingaste...better luck next year
> *




you didnt reserve a spot, oh que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 11:42 AM~5525908
> *with the eyelids flapping in the wind...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


and catching dragon flies in your mouth. it's going to be a good one, viejitos from chicago is going to represent. i think other chapters are coming in for it also. sabado.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users-*ellie*)
5 Members: sic713, *PROVOK, Dualhex02*, sixty8imp, dj short dog

all the cameramen should go together in a car. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 31 2006, 07:31 AM~5525111
> *That shouldn't be it, the Dodge company owns Mitsubishi of America. A lot of cars nowadays have parts from other car companies.
> 
> Mitsu mighty max, and dodge d-50 are the same truck for example.
> ...


I don't think most cops know that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 11:44 AM~5525914
> *and catching dragon flies in your mouth.  it's going to be a good one, viejitos from chicago is going to represent.  i think other chapters are coming in for it also.  sabado.
> *



them dar dragonflies is good eatin'...


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 11:45 AM~5525921
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users-ellie)
> 5 Members: sic713, PROVOK, Dualhex02, sixty8imp, dj short dog
> 
> ...



Im down... 

whoever is down say "aye"!


AYE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 11:46 AM~5525935
> *Im down...
> 
> whoever is down say "aye"!
> ...


we can meet up at a point and convoy.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 10:43 AM~5525913
> *you didnt reserve a spot, oh que?
> *


I gotta stay in the H this Saturday and stack some paper... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 10:45 AM~5525921
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users-ellie)
> 5 Members: sic713, PROVOK, Dualhex02, sixty8imp, dj short dog
> 
> ...


Hmm conflict of interests? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 11:49 AM~5525947
> *Hmm conflict of interests? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 10:49 AM~5525951
> *:dunno:
> *


we can play "21" again!! :biggrinr whatever that game was you said


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 11:50 AM~5525955
> *we can play "21" again!! :biggrinr whatever that game was you said
> *


no unity in the camera folks??


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 10:46 AM~5525935
> *Im down...
> 
> whoever is down say "aye"!
> ...


Gotta work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 31 2006, 11:51 AM~5525964
> *Gotta work.
> *


Then i guess ellie has to ride stick shift in the back seat of the colorado


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MUAHAHAHAHAHA, Ill be the only one with pics then.... 

Oh, wait, I forgot about Latins shooting skillz!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 10:50 AM~5525961
> *no unity in the camera folks??
> *


hah yeah homie....but I seriously gotta work...I missed last tuesday so I OWE them a day actually :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 11:52 AM~5525970
> *Then i guess ellie has to ride stick shift in the back seat of the colorado
> *



:angry: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 11:54 AM~5525982
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


come on man we'll fit. i'll put vicente in the front. oscar isn't a big guy and fred is not either. you are gordito compared to them :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Holy shit!! this loco went to my High School and graduated the same year! :0 









PASADENA, Texas -- A city of South Houston teacher was placed on administrative leave, accused of having an improper relationship with a student, KPRC Local 2 reported Monday. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 12:55 PM~5526292
> *Holy shit!! this loco went to my High School and graduated the same year!  :0
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

disturbed... ***** wasnt you surpose to work today.. got damn..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 11:57 AM~5526007
> *come on man we'll fit.  i'll put vicente in the front.  oscar isn't a big guy and fred is not either.  you are gordito compared to them  :biggrin:
> *



Ill give you a call...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A+May 31 2006, 08:38 AM~5525127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Allmuthafknready! :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 31 2006, 12:02 PM~5526347
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Is provok eating an ice cream cone...awww :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 11:57 AM~5526306
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I knew that vato...someone on myspace asked if i had heard what happened to him. I was thinking that pobre vato died or something y nada he came out trying to take one of his students to prom! :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 01:06 PM~5526372
> *I knew that vato...someone on myspace asked if i had heard what happened to him.  I was thinking that pobre vato died or something y nada he came out trying to take one of his students to prom! :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 01:06 PM~5526372
> *I knew that vato...someone on myspace asked if i had heard what happened to him.  I was thinking that pobre vato died or something y nada he came out trying to take one of his students to prom! :uh:
> *


Was she at least 18?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 09:01 AM~5525182
> *POP is Tuesdays I believe....and I think, the last time I went to CC it was about 3hrs.  I could be wrong though.....because Rio Grande City would take about 6hrs
> *


Ex-Ville :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2006, 01:25 PM~5526503
> *Ex-Ville :angry:
> *


Good area though :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 01:30 PM~5526541
> *Good area though  :biggrin:
> *


I did like it down there..... layed back


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 01:04 PM~5526362
> *Is provok eating an ice cream cone...awww :biggrin:
> *



You should see the other pic just a few secs before :0 

Here is a different one :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 31 2006, 01:45 PM~5526560
> *You should see the other pic just a few secs before  :0
> 
> Here is a different one  :biggrin:
> ...



Hey, the camera does add 10 pounds!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 01:46 PM~5526567
> *Hey, the camera does add 10 pounds!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Bunch of damn vultures :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 31 2006, 02:01 PM~5526656
> *Bunch of damn vultures  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


we should get a poster made of that one... wheres Provok, aw hell we'll photoshop him in... 

and we'll photoshop you in too, might as well....
:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0 














:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 31 2006, 12:13 PM~5526401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah when ****** aint getting burned in tire stacks for drug deals gone bad and all there is to do out there is get high or deal or both.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 31 2006, 02:23 PM~5526796
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Hex.... what you doing back there????!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

El koo cui!



I see Provok back there. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 01:25 PM~5526812
> *Hey Hex.... what you doing back there????!!! :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> El koo cui!
> ...


Back where? Damn I am completely hidden behind you ......mr tip top shape ahahhah :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 02:24 PM~5526803
> *http://www.click2houston.com/news/9223351/detail.html*


17 is actually legal in texas, he's just in trouble with school district for relationship with student. personally i'd never date, go out with, or bang a 17 yr old.. they talk too much. besides its wrong. :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 02:33 PM~5526871
> *Back where?  Damn I am completely hidden behind you ......mr tip top shape ahahhah :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2006, 02:34 PM~5526877
> *17 is actually legal in texas, he's just in trouble with school district for relationship with student.    personally i'd never date, go out with, or bang a 17 yr old..  they talk too much. besides its wrong.    :nono:
> *


TRUDAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 01:37 PM~5526902
> *TRUDAT.  :biggrin:
> *


sometimes...not always....there are some youngins that are more mature than some "adults" I know. Sometimes its a matter of necessity to grow up before their time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 02:39 PM~5526917
> *sometimes...not always....there are some youngins that are more mature than some "adults" I know.  Sometimes its a matter of necessity to grow up before their time.
> *


wax on wax off danielson!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 01:47 PM~5526970
> *wax on wax off danielson!
> *


left a circle, right a circle.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 02:47 PM~5526977
> *left a circle, right a circle.
> *



bigg a circle...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

any of you guys on myspace add this name to your friends list ASAP its the last day and my homie has a bet and he needs to have more friends than someone else hes ahead by 20 but needs support so just add it :biggrin: 

http://www.myspace.com/bowtieconnection


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

any hustle town riders coming out to this event .
don't mean to interupt your page.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2006, 02:49 PM~5526991
> *any of you guys on myspace add this name to your friends list ASAP its the last day and my homie has a bet and he needs to have more friends than someone else hes ahead by 20 but needs support so just add it  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/bowtieconnection
> *


already dot com


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2006, 02:49 PM~5526991
> *any of you guys on myspace add this name to your friends list ASAP its the last day and my homie has a bet and he needs to have more friends than someone else hes ahead by 20 but needs support so just add it  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/bowtieconnection
> *


Done :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@May 31 2006, 02:50 PM~5526997
> *any hustle town riders coming out to this event .
> don't mean to interupt your  page.
> 
> ...




working on it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@May 31 2006, 02:50 PM~5526997
> *any hustle town riders coming out to this event .
> don't mean to interupt your  page.
> 
> ...


Si.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5525861


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 02:51 PM~5527007
> *working on it.
> *


you riding with us?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 02:56 PM~5527037
> *you riding with us?
> *



Sure Ill ride!

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2006, 12:51 PM~5527003
> *Done :biggrin:
> *



thank s

any of you guys on myspace add this name to your friends list ASAP its the last day and my homie has a bet and he needs to have more friends than someone else hes ahead by 20 but needs support so just add it :biggrin: 

http://www.myspace.com/bowtieconnection


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 31 2006, 03:01 PM~5527066
> *thank s
> 
> any of you guys on myspace add this name to your friends list ASAP its the last day and my homie has a bet and he needs to have more friends than someone else hes ahead by 20 but needs support so just add it  :biggrin:
> ...


Thats weird i thought john was already on my list :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

As of tomorrow at 5:15 pm......no more logging on to internet from work for Dualhex02 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

"In addition to our users' assistance in maintaining the security of our network, the management has approved the purchase of firewall and anti-virus appliances to increase the security. The firewall will help us monitor if anyone is attempting to hack into our internal network from the internet. *It will also monitor how the internet is used internally as well as help identify our internet capacity needs*. The anti-virus appliance will help monitor for virus, spy ware and trojan horses attempting to infect our network. Please note that the addition of these new appliances is in addition to your current assistance and we ask that you continue to use caution as before.
 During the installation and configuration of these appliances, there will be some disruptions to the internet access. *We plan to install the appliances tomorrow Thursday (June 01, 2006) at 05:15 p.m*."

Bye bye Layitlow daytime crew :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 04:46 PM~5527831
> *As of tomorrow at 5:15 pm......no more logging on to internet from work for Dualhex02  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> "In addition to our users' assistance in maintaining the security of our network, the management has approved the purchase of firewall and anti-virus appliances to increase the security.  The firewall will help us monitor if anyone is attempting to hack into our internal network from the internet.  It will also monitor how the internet is used internally as well as help identify our internet capacity needs.  The anti-virus appliance will help monitor for virus, spy ware and trojan horses attempting to infect our network.  Please note that the addition of these new appliances is in addition to your current assistance and we ask that you continue to use caution as before.
> ...


that sucks. when they gave me terms of having internet access and say "no innappropriate websites.. etc etc.. that i had to sign and date (so i can't play stupid later).." i was lke "dammit theres always a catch.."


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 04:46 PM~5527831
> *As of tomorrow at 5:15 pm......no more logging on to internet from work for Dualhex02  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> "In addition to our users' assistance in maintaining the security of our network, the management has approved the purchase of firewall and anti-virus appliances to increase the security.  The firewall will help us monitor if anyone is attempting to hack into our internal network from the internet.  It will also monitor how the internet is used internally as well as help identify our internet capacity needs.  The anti-virus appliance will help monitor for virus, spy ware and trojan horses attempting to infect our network.  Please note that the addition of these new appliances is in addition to your current assistance and we ask that you continue to use caution as before.
> ...


:wave: *chunks deuce* :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 04:46 PM~5527831
> *As of tomorrow at 5:15 pm......no more logging on to internet from work for Dualhex02  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> "In addition to our users' assistance in maintaining the security of our network, the management has approved the purchase of firewall and anti-virus appliances to increase the security.  The firewall will help us monitor if anyone is attempting to hack into our internal network from the internet.  It will also monitor how the internet is used internally as well as help identify our internet capacity needs.  The anti-virus appliance will help monitor for virus, spy ware and trojan horses attempting to infect our network.  Please note that the addition of these new appliances is in addition to your current assistance and we ask that you continue to use caution as before.
> ...


A RIVER DUTCHIE TO THE LEFT HAND SIDE! :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 04:46 PM~5527831
> *As of tomorrow at 5:15 pm......no more logging on to internet from work for Dualhex02  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> "In addition to our users' assistance in maintaining the security of our network, the management has approved the purchase of firewall and anti-virus appliances to increase the security.  The firewall will help us monitor if anyone is attempting to hack into our internal network from the internet.  It will also monitor how the internet is used internally as well as help identify our internet capacity needs.  The anti-virus appliance will help monitor for virus, spy ware and trojan horses attempting to infect our network.  Please note that the addition of these new appliances is in addition to your current assistance and we ask that you continue to use caution as before.
> ...



DONT WORRY, YOU'RE NOT ALONE. I GOT SHUT DOWN AT WORK TOO. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2006, 05:08 PM~5527952
> *:wave: *chunks deuce* :biggrin:
> *


That was kinda mean..... LoL!!







:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pimp in the lac


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2006, 06:00 PM~5528249
> *That was kinda mean..... LoL!!
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm sorry


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so i guess u dont plan on paying up for any kind of wager huh dena


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2006, 06:18 PM~5528371
> *so i guess u dont plan on paying up for any kind of wager huh dena
> *


when u said you were just kidding ~ I took that as you were just kidding ~ I told you to come pick up your money ~ tell me when and where ~ you didn't respond


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

would have been a different story if your car would have been ready in time


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2006, 06:20 PM~5528394
> *would have been a different story if your car would have been ready in time
> *


at this point ~ I'll do anything for you to shut up :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I just need to post this up before i leave the j.o.b. for use tomorrow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill take your 500 and give it back, go buy you some real daytons and put the fakes in the garbage


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2006, 06:25 PM~5528451
> *ill take your 500 and give it back, go buy you some real daytons and put the fakes in the garbage
> *


No thanks ~ I don't need a name brand to make me feel better about myself ... I love my rims


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont trip! someone has to keep the chinese happy


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 06:25 PM~5528447
> *I just need to post this up before i leave the j.o.b. for use tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up whats up peeps......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey provok, your girl smoked all yerba in that van sunday. LMFAO! no wonder she had that look the rest of the day. LMFAO!

PHONE CALL A FEW MINUTES AGO: *"WHO WAS THAT CHICK THAT SMOKED US OUT OF THE YERBA??"* LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2006, 05:37 PM~5528544
> *Hey provok, your girl smoked all yerba in that van sunday.  LMFAO!  no wonder she had that look the rest of the day.  LMFAO!
> 
> PHONE CALL A FEW MINUTES AGO: "WHO WAS THAT CHICK THAT SMOKED US OUT OF THE YERBA??"  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hex, Sucks to be you Bro...


:roflmao: 


The art dept here (my dept) is the only one with unmonitored access to the net... 

We need it for accessing special sites to conduct our work in a more efficient manner (I dont think Ive ever used it for anything else but LIL)

We'll read the replies you post at night... maybe.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz da damn deal


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2006, 11:02 AM~5526343
> *:0 POP is on Tuesday and Thursday nights!!  I drove the lac from Corpus to Houston in 3 hours ... call me when you're ready to head this way ... i know a shortcut from Candyman's house to my house  :thumbsup:
> Allmuthafknready! :thumbsup:
> *


hwy 35


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 31 2006, 08:31 PM~5529675
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody need some chrome saco motors,,holla if u do 832 860 2298...75 a piece or 140.00 for both...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@May 31 2006, 06:26 PM~5528755
> *Hex, Sucks to be you Bro...
> :roflmao:
> The art dept here (my dept) is the only one with unmonitored access to the net...
> ...


Yeah....you're telling me....and you'd think as one of the network admins, i'd be immune to such tracking but they cant have anyone have any free time at all. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

you guys have fun on here and behave....I am gonna attempt to quit LIL, if that ends up anything like me quitting smoking. I wont be on AS MUCH but I may sneak on here and there.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 31 2006, 10:34 AM~5525848
> *Tha Fucking Transmissions
> 
> Thursday Jun 01, 2006 at 9:00 PM
> ...


Anyone going to this?? Hit me up cause I am planning on going.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 31 2006, 09:39 PM~5530087
> *anybody need some chrome saco motors,,holla if u do 832 860 2298...75 a piece or 140.00 for both...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+May 31 2006, 06:21 PM~5528412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man, your name should be 713 hustla.. not rida.. you o' junk yard pimp! :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 06:42 AM~5531701
> *uh oh..  :0
> man, your name should be 713 hustla..  not rida..  you o' junk yard pimp!  :rofl:
> *


watch out hes gets upset when you use the word junk yard, he prefers "parts lot"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 31 2006, 11:56 PM~5530181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


last show i went to at that horse track.. we baked in sun on that hot pavement all day.. no shade anywhere.. not feeling that! only indoor shows for yours truely. or at least have shade available nearby.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 08:21 AM~5531855
> *last show i went to at that horse track..  we baked in sun on that hot pavement all day.. no shade anywhere..    not feeling that!  only indoor shows for yours truely.  or at least have shade available nearby.
> *


NO SHADE. that means my fat ass aint going. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 1 2006, 09:27 AM~5531880
> *NO SHADE. that means my fat ass aint going. :biggrin:
> *


nope..none.. the horsetrack area is all fenced off and closed. texasshowdown is pure parking lot pimpin'.. no trees, no grass.. no nothing.. and i bet water will be like $5 a bottle.. like last show i was at there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 09:29 AM~5531891
> *nope..none..  the horsetrack area is all fenced off and closed.   texasshowdown is pure parking lot pimpin'.. no trees, no grass.. no nothing..  and i bet water will be like $5 a bottle..  like last show i was at there.
> *


I'll pass on that then. I don't even mow my own yard due to the hot sun


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TX SHOWDOWN.... :thumbsdown: only one lowrider class.. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2006, 08:50 AM~5531965
> *TX SHOWDOWN.... :thumbsdown: only one lowrider class.. :uh:
> *


i guess thats no to the tx showdown.i dont feel like losing 50 pounds in one day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 1 2006, 09:52 AM~5531974
> *i guess thats no to the tx showdown.i dont feel like losing 50 pounds in one day.
> *


Any darker and i'll have to call you Bubba Sparx :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mucho caliente... is not good for la raza. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 09:58 AM~5532009
> *mucho caliente... is not good for la raza.  :biggrin:
> *


You find a ride yet to Austin Saturday?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 10:01 AM~5532023
> *You find a ride yet to Austin Saturday?
> *



thought I was riding w/ you! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 09:21 AM~5531855
> *last show i went to at that horse track..  we baked in sun on that hot pavement all day.. no shade anywhere..    not feeling that!  only indoor shows for yours truely.  or at least have shade available nearby.
> *


no shit ... it was hot as fk last year ... I thought I was going to pass out ... and I took my kids and they were ready to pass out too ... won't do that again :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 10:03 AM~5532036
> *thought I was riding w/ you!  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


We'll be packed like Mexicans. :biggrin: Spoke to two of the homies, they said "put him in the bed of the truck" lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 10:11 AM~5532066
> *We'll be packed like Mexicans.  :biggrin:  Spoke to two of the homies, they said "put him in the bed of the truck"  lol
> *


rode in bed of truck from san macros to houston once.. i was sunburnt on one side of face.. so make sure he turns around half way! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 10:12 AM~5532070
> *rode in bed of truck from san macros to houston once..  i was sunburnt on one side of face..  so make sure he turns around half way!  :roflmao:
> *



like a freaking hotdog on one of those warmers at the movie theater...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 08:55 AM~5531989
> *Any darker and i'll have to call you Bubba Sparx  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 10:14 AM~5532077
> *like a freaking hotdog on one of those warmers at the movie theater...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shhhhh.. latin might throw mustard on you when you get there!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 10:12 AM~5532070
> *rode in bed of truck from san macros to houston once..  i was sunburnt on one side of face..  so make sure he turns around half way!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Dualhex02*, sixty8imp, 1984CADDY


SHHHHHHH... someone is watching.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 10:24 AM~5532118
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dualhex02, sixty8imp, 1984CADDY
> SHHHHHHH... someone is watching....  :0
> *


thats his azz.. "da man" gonna put it on him good!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 10:15 AM~5532080
> *shhhhh..  latin might throw mustard on you when you get there!
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 09:26 AM~5532123
> *thats his azz.. "da man" gonna put it on him good!
> *


wouldnt be the first time....of course last time it was a policy violation of using someone elses user ID that got me burned.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 1 2006, 10:57 AM~5532243
> *wouldnt be the first time....of course last time it was a policy violation of using someone elses user ID that got me burned.
> *


I wouldn't risk my job over this.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 11:03 AM~5532268
> *I wouldn't risk my job over this.
> *


Nope, me neither...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup people...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 1 2006, 11:41 AM~5532496
> *sup people...
> *


Que onda mijo? 

*~Martinez Click~*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 11:44 AM~5532507
> *Que onda mijo?
> 
> ~Martinez Click~
> *


Damn rizight!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 1 2006, 11:44 AM~5532512
> *Damn rizight!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*For those who have known el primo DJLATIN know that from time to time you may recieve calls from him while he's in a club ,driving or just simply taking a shit or flushing the toliet while your on the phone.
Well today I had an experience like no other well he was taking a shit and and we were in a deep conversation (chisme) and all of a sudden silence the phone went dead........... Here's why a phone picture from DJLATIN*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2006, 01:07 PM~5533022
> *For those who have known el primo DJLATIN know that from time to time you may recieve calls from him while he's in a club ,driving or just simply taking a shit or flushing the toliet while your on the phone.
> Well today I had an experience like no other well he was taking a shit and and we were in a deep conversation (chisme) and all of a sudden silence the phone went dead........... Here's why a phone picture from DJLATIN
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2006, 01:07 PM~5533022
> *For those who have known el primo DJLATIN know that from time to time you may recieve calls from him while he's in a club ,driving or just simply taking a shit or flushing the toliet while your on the phone.
> Well today I had an experience like no other well he was taking a shit and and we were in a deep conversation (chisme) and all of a sudden silence the phone went dead........... Here's why a phone picture from DJLATIN
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OH MAN, I'M SWEATING RIGHT NOW AND THE A/C IS ON. LOL!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2006, 01:07 PM~5533022
> *For those who have known el primo DJLATIN know that from time to time you may recieve calls from him while he's in a club ,driving or just simply taking a shit or flushing the toliet while your on the phone.
> Well today I had an experience like no other well he was taking a shit and and we were in a deep conversation (chisme) and all of a sudden silence the phone went dead........... Here's why a phone picture from DJLATIN
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Pinche Latin chingado :twak: :roflmao: that's what he gets!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 08:19 AM~5532100
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 01:10 PM~5533041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Pinche Latin chingado :twak: :roflmao: that's what he gets!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Yeah pinche ronald mcdonald wanted to see the what a sausage burrito looks like.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 12:21 PM~5533048
> *Yeah pinche ronald mcdonald wanted to see the what a sausage burrito looks like.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 1 2006, 01:21 PM~5533048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2006, 01:27 PM~5533076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 12:28 PM~5533082
> *:burn:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sup Dena :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2006, 01:34 PM~5533113
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Sup Dena :wave:
> *


Sup Gotti!! cuando vienes para Houston?!?!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 12:46 PM~5533187
> *Sup Gotti!!  cuando vienes para Houston?!?!    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I do owe you guy's a visit..............I'm almost afraid to go afraid I might have to good of a time and bye bye CHITOWN  :0 lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2006, 01:52 PM~5533220
> *I do owe you guy's a visit..............I'm almost afraid to go afraid I might have to good of a time and bye bye CHITOWN   :0  lol
> *


 :0 :cheesy: you know the Houston show is July 30th ... you need to come down and party with us ... Tejano style :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 12:56 PM~5533250
> *:0  :cheesy: you know the Houston show is July 30th ... you need to come down and party with us ... Tejano style  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 02:10 PM~5533356
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 1 2006, 03:09 PM~5533719
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *




whats da deal Zar...?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2006, 02:04 PM~5533312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEEEE HAAAWWW!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 03:37 PM~5533815
> *YEEEE HAAAWWW!!  :biggrin:
> *


gonna make all LIL think texas is full of hicks. :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 04:01 PM~5533976
> *gonna make all LIL think texas is full of hicks.    :twak:
> *


who cares what all of LIL thinks :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 04:12 PM~5534073
> *who cares what all of LIL thinks :uh:
> *


i do..my feelings get hurt easy.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 03:12 PM~5534073
> *who cares what all of LIL thinks :uh:
> *


Yeah exactly ......... who fucken cares :uh: 
Fucken sheep these days!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats it, im gettin my gat.. :machinegun: 


damn, i must be really bored!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2006, 04:14 PM~5534095
> *i do..my feelings get hurt easy.
> *


then LIL is not for you!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 03:18 PM~5534133
> *then LIL is not for you!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 03:59 PM~5534432
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 05:21 PM~5534587
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

LATIN WTF! I'M A WORK FOOLIO! TAKE THE *****-GIRL WHORING TO OFF TOPIC!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2006, 05:22 PM~5534603
> *LATIN WTF! I'M A WORK FOOLIO!  TAKE THE *****-GIRL WHORING TO OFF TOPIC!
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone miss me today....the firewall goes up tonight so manana its adios el el triplehex diablo during the day. :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 04:41 PM~5534675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think Latins is trying to get me busted at work or some shit....its bad enough they are gonna track but with shit like that being posted, I REALLY need to stay off. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 1 2006, 05:41 PM~5534676
> *anyone miss me today....the firewall goes up tonight so manana its adios el el triplehex diablo during the day. :angry:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


No but La Tiny did


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 04:44 PM~5534692
> *No but La Tiny did
> 
> 
> *


ahh como seras buey, buey. AHAHAHAH :biggrin: Mucho jamon para dos huevos! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 1 2006, 05:46 PM~5534706
> *ahh como seras buey, buey.  AHAHAHAH :biggrin:  Mucho jamon para dos huevos! :0
> *


Se dice "eso es mucha manteca para dos huevos" :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This homeboy sure knows how to dance. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 05:06 PM~5534716
> *Se dice "eso es mucha manteca para dos huevos"  :burn:
> *


pues por alli andamos. Its too much something. So you still en el "jale"?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 05:13 PM~5534764
> *This homeboy sure knows how to dance.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that at clubs B-4. Lucky fucker.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

hmmmm


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 1 2006, 06:42 AM~5531576
> *Anyone going to this??  Hit me up cause I am planning on going.
> *


i was gonna go but kinda sick as hell right now....man im pissed


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 31 2006, 10:56 PM~5530181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there! I'm gonna be working a booth for my homeboy from florida! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 1 2006, 05:49 PM~5534943
> *i was gonna go but kinda sick as hell right now....man im pissed
> *


well imma still goin...even if i am flyin solo.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 03:16 PM~5533760
> *whats da deal Zar...?
> 
> *


chillen mayne!!! hows the cutty coming along?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

the time is approaching to bail out...already sent the mapquest to the phone so I am set :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 1 2006, 05:49 PM~5534943
> *i was gonna go but kinda sick as hell right now....man im pissed
> *


I'LL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2006, 06:45 PM~5535179
> *I'LL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE
> *


huh?? you??


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey DH, what's with the avatar? Preparing for The Omen???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 1 2006, 06:53 PM~5535215
> *Hey DH, what's with the avatar? Preparing for The Omen???
> *


hahah no.



I AM the Omen....just ask around. :biggrin:

Dual hex evolves into TRIPLEHEX


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 1 2006, 06:53 PM~5535217
> *hahah no.
> I AM the Omen....just ask around. :biggrin:
> *


But your names not Damien.....or is it???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 1 2006, 06:54 PM~5535222
> *But your names not Damien.....or is it???
> *



Prolly should have been


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 1 2006, 06:54 PM~5535227
> *Prolly should have been
> *


If you were The Omen I'd throw holy water on you.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 1 2006, 06:56 PM~5535238
> *If you were The Omen I'd throw holy water on you....  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA that only works if you have FAITTTHHHHH.... :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 1 2006, 06:57 PM~5535243
> *HAHA that only works if you have FAITTTHHHHH....    :biggrin:
> *


I have faith... :angel:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well i am out....flying solo after all.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i wont be able to go.. i am going to be in SA workin this weekend.. DAMNIT!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I wanted to give a shot out to my boy Gabriel aka DJLATIN. representing for my boys in the 713.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 1 2006, 11:27 AM~5533076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 1 2006, 05:41 PM~5534676
> *anyone miss me today....the firewall goes up tonight so manana its adios el el triplehex diablo during the day. :angry:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



not really...


:wave: :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 1 2006, 07:07 PM~5535022
> *chillen mayne!!! hows the cutty coming along?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 1 2006, 09:38 PM~5535677
> *I wanted to give a shot out to my boy Gabriel aka DJLATIN. representing for my boys in the 713.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ex214girl, remember the Nike windbreaker?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5537764


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2006, 07:38 AM~5537778
> *Ex214girl, remember the Nike windbreaker?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5537764
> *


:roflmao: "try it on! try it on!" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

friday, weekend off


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

PICS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 2 2006, 08:39 AM~5537921
> *:roflmao: "try it on! try it on!" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


don't start


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone find any issues of Traditional Lowriding here in Houston??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2006, 08:54 AM~5537960
> *Anyone find any issues of Traditional Lowriding here in Houston??
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2006, 07:53 AM~5537956
> *don't start
> *



Hey!!!! You can wear that to MY PARTY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2006, 09:16 AM~5538013
> *Hey!!!! You can wear that to MY PARTY!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh: 

party pooper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2006, 09:26 AM~5538066
> *:uh:
> 
> party pooper
> ...


They don't fit anymore, you are looking at gear from '84-'89


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2006, 09:26 AM~5538066
> *:uh:
> 
> party pooper
> ...




you said pooper...


:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup folx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Liv4Lacs, hit me up when you can. I'm picking up this beagle from Austin in about a month. I think they have more if you want to $ one. 

Whoppers lil sis:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha.. wheres dual hex...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2006, 10:28 AM~5538298
> *ha.. wheres dual hex...
> *


Dirty Sanchez put some voodoo on him


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2006, 10:28 AM~5538298
> *ha.. wheres dual hex...
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 

working, staring out a window.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 2 2006, 10:30 AM~5538309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> working, staring out a window.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 2 2006, 08:30 AM~5538306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol right.. naw hes in a cubicle.. hes staring at a wall.. his keyboard and a stapler


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2006, 10:35 AM~5538331
> *lol.. i do worship the devil...
> lol right.. naw hes in a cubicle.. hes staring at a wall.. his keyboard and a stapler
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2006, 10:35 AM~5538331
> *lol.. i do worship the devil...
> lol right.. naw hes in a cubicle.. hes staring at a wall.. his keyboard and a stapler
> *




For Hex later on tonight:


How was work? Anything exciting happen?

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2006, 06:54 AM~5537960
> *Anyone find any issues of Traditional Lowriding here in Houston??
> *


not yet...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

He has to make some friends at work:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2006, 10:50 AM~5538404
> *He has to make some friends at work:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

His Swingline... lets hope he doesnt get moved to the basement...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jun 1 2006, 07:57 PM~5535243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think i seen it at fiesta.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2006, 10:50 AM~5538404
> *He has to make some friends at work:
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. everybody at work is wondering wtf im laughing so loud about!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 10:56 AM~5538446
> *lol.. everybody at work is wondering wtf im laughing so loud about!!  :roflmao:
> *


I had to give him a "que onda" on Myspace also. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 2 2006, 11:15 AM~5538540
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2006, 08:50 AM~5538404
> *He has to make some friends at work:
> 
> 
> ...


aww dats funny...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

that will become a classic...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2006, 09:28 AM~5538298
> *ha.. wheres dual hex...
> *


Aqui buey... :biggrin: Yeah I see you getting brave when I aint in.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 2 2006, 09:52 AM~5538415
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> His Swingline... lets hope he doesnt get moved to the basement...
> ...


Its not a red swingline :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 2 2006, 12:27 PM~5539288
> *Aqui buey... :biggrin:  Yeah I see you getting brave when I aint in.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Its lunch time foolio...but yeah I am gonna actually go eat so have fun...I do however have photoshop at WORK!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 


I'll be watching :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAH.... HAHA!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man..im watchin La Raza Tv this brawd elena is HOT!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 02:11 PM~5539525
> *man..im watchin La Raza Tv this brawd elena is HOT!
> *



pics?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 01:11 PM~5539525
> *man..im watchin La Raza Tv this brawd elena is HOT!
> *


calm down man calm down :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 2 2006, 01:21 PM~5539585
> *pics?
> *


just put it on la raza tv


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 2 2006, 02:22 PM~5539592
> *just put it on la raza tv
> *



Im at work...


:biggrin: 



link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pic i found online


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 2 2006, 01:23 PM~5539599
> *Im at work...
> :biggrin:
> link?
> *


good question :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 2 2006, 01:23 PM~5539599
> *Im at work...
> :biggrin:
> link?
> *


good question :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 2 2006, 02:37 PM~5539678
> *good question  :dunno:
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 2 2006, 02:47 PM~5539747
> *
> 
> *


my thoughts exactly.. and i dont care much for mojo music or other crap on show.. only watchin cause of her.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 02:48 PM~5539757
> *my thoughts exactly..  and i dont care much for mojo music or other crap on show.. only watchin cause of her.
> *



she needs her own thread on off-topic... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 2 2006, 01:52 PM~5539787
> *she needs her own thread on off-topic...  :biggrin:
> *


she needs her own PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn..they showing skit where she wearing that nurse outfit..as we speak! damn.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 2 2006, 02:54 PM~5539791
> *she needs her own PROVOK
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shows over.. changing channel!! nothing left to see there!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 2 2006, 07:15 AM~5538010
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


GOT LOWRIDER ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 2 2006, 02:22 PM~5539592
> *just put it on la raza tv
> *


everytime i watch that channel i get the urge to hit up the pearland pulga


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2006, 01:35 PM~5540013
> *everytime i watch that channel i get the urge to hit up the pearland pulga
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cause im OG like that!! but damn that steering wheel gets hot in sun! lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damn its been D E A D....


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

Damn it! I still don't have off topic!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2006, 06:54 AM~5537960
> *Anyone find any issues of Traditional Lowriding here in Houston??
> *


i subscribed, its worth the money


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2006, 04:57 PM~5540543
> *i subscribed, its worth the money
> *


but you a balla! mr x-ray tech on wheels!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 03:32 PM~5540386
> *   cause im OG like that!!  but damn that steering wheel gets hot in sun!  lol
> 
> 
> ...


do not believe this guy,those are not his cars.they belong to his neighbor.he is always bragging that they are his but he is a LIAR























































































































just kidding,they are his cars.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 02:59 PM~5540559
> *but you a balla!  mr x-ray tech on wheels!
> *


i know u make more than me :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jun 2 2006, 05:04 PM~5540611
> *do not believe this guy,those are not his cars.they belong to his neighbor.he is always bragging that they are his but he is a LIAR
> just kidding,they are his cars.
> *


ok snyper.. hardy har har..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2006, 05:07 PM~5540636
> *i know u make more than me  :uh:
> *


shhhhhhh.. like gold diggers to think im broke.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 04:07 PM~5540637
> *ok snyper..  hardy har har..
> *


hey do you have any pics of that monte you used to have?it was a m.c. right? or was it a cutlass,shit i cant remember


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jun 2 2006, 05:10 PM~5540670
> *hey do you have any pics of that monte you used to have?it was a m.c. right? or was it a cutlass,shit i cant remember
> *


it was a mc luxury sport.. and only hardcopy pics. computer crashed and i lost everything i had scanned. ask LONE STAR he's the one that bought it from me. and abused it!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 04:12 PM~5540690
> *it was a mc luxury sport..  and only hardcopy pics.  computer crashed and i lost everything i had scanned.  ask LONE STAR he's the one that bought it from me.    and abused it!
> *


no shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jun 2 2006, 05:19 PM~5540739
> *no shit
> *


yup, like i said earlier lone star a balla.. man showed up with pocket full of cash..and drove off with my MC.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember that car. it was fun til i broke it on richmond and had to tow it, both ball joints and bent rear cylinders.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2006, 05:33 PM~5540830
> *i remember that car. it was fun til i broke it on richmond and had to tow it, both ball joints and bent rear cylinders.
> *


it work before you broke it! lol. oh, you still have them chrome drums?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok i'm out people.. going to SA for a bizznass trip..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 04:00 PM~5541007
> *it work before you broke it!  lol.  oh, you still have them chrome drums?
> *


NAH I SOLD THEM ON THIS SITE ABOUT 2-3 YRS AGO.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

wats up liv4lacs :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 2 2006, 05:10 PM~5541061
> *Ok i'm out people..  going to SA for a bizznass trip..
> *


be safe out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where da fuck is everybody


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

at the club where us kids arent wanted...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea... fuck a club. clubs are gay..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 2 2006, 11:26 PM~5542585
> *at the club where us kids arent wanted...
> *


us old folks either.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 10:30 PM~5542611
> *us old folks either.
> *



thank god for lay it low


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

screw this.. imma go make booty calls.. peace


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2006, 09:47 PM~5542713
> *screw this.. imma go make booty calls.. peace
> *


lol.. already beat ya 2 it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

booty calls? Damn I need to update my lil black book. :uh: Tomorrow after work, Imma have to do sumthin dammit! peace.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 2 2006, 10:28 PM~5542907
> *booty calls?  Damn I need to update my lil black book.  :uh:  Tomorrow after work, Imma have to do sumthin dammit! peace.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

good mornin peeps...its off to work I go...friggin AGAIN! :angry: and to make up a day I missed so not even for ballin!! :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone going to texas showdown


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning people. Yesterday sucked ass....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265363


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2006, 09:02 AM~5544155
> *anyone going to texas showdown
> *


nope.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 3 2006, 09:17 AM~5544217
> *Morning people. Yesterday sucked ass....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265363
> *




:machinegun: :machinegun: THIEVES...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 3 2006, 10:00 AM~5544415
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: THIEVES...
> *


wuz up with the cutty i saw it yesterday parked :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2006, 10:03 AM~5544433
> *wuz up with the cutty i saw it yesterday parked :0
> *



:biggrin: 

hopefully Itll be in my garage by Monday...

then back over at the shop in a month or so...

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 3 2006, 10:04 AM~5544441
> *:biggrin:
> 
> hopefully Itll be in my garage by Monday...
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2006, 10:06 AM~5544454
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2006, 07:02 AM~5544155
> *anyone going to texas showdown
> *


yea im be up there tomarrow workin on the truck today so it will be workin and ready to clown...sittin sideways boi's in a daze...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jun 3 2006, 12:49 PM~5545275
> *yea im be up there tomarrow workin on the truck today so it will be workin and ready to clown...sittin sideways boi's in a daze...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Remember to keep moving so you can bake evenly all around. whats tha deal for tonight?!? We gots to do somedamnthing!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lets hit up butt naked!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 3 2006, 02:19 PM~5545611
> *lets hit up butt naked!
> *


Orale....sounds like a plan haha i'd even settle for just topless!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 3 2006, 04:16 PM~5545836
> *i'd even settle for just topless!! :biggrin:
> *


not me, i wanna see all the goods!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 3 2006, 03:36 PM~5545910
> *not me, i wanna see all the goods!
> *


i'm with you on that one... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what up people...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 3 2006, 05:20 PM~5546166
> *what up people...
> *


whut it dew player... take care of that internal family affair? :0 :angry: Ladrones, blood or not get dropped.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 3 2006, 08:04 AM~5544441
> *:biggrin:
> 
> hopefully Itll be in my garage by Monday...
> ...


power moves


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

this car for sale,,minus rims,big daddy grill,booty kit and hydros 4000 firm pm for details


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

TEXAS SHOW DOWN GIVING $500 FOR BEST OF SHOW LOW RIDER :thumbsup:
& $150 BEST OF SHOW BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 3 2006, 09:49 PM~5547229
> *TEXAS SHOW DOWN GIVING $500 FOR BEST OF SHOW LOW RIDER :thumbsup:
> & $150 BEST OF SHOW BIKE :thumbsup:
> *



ill pass. i see trucks on bags and 20s all day long , ill be at my shop working on my LOWRIDER.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 3 2006, 09:39 PM~5546849
> *this car for sale,,minus rims,big daddy grill,booty kit and hydros 4000 firm pm for details
> 
> *


SO YOU GOT THE STOCK GRILL TO GO ON IT BEEN TRYIN TO GET THAT CAR FOR YEARS AND HE WAITS TILL I DONT GOT THE MONEY DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna put my car in tx showdown


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2006, 09:26 PM~5547371
> *SO YOU GOT THE STOCK GRILL TO GO ON IT BEEN TRYIN TO GET THAT CAR FOR YEARS AND HE WAITS TILL I DONT GOT THE MONEY DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


yes sir stock grill back on...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 09:46 AM~5548613
> *im gonna put my car in tx showdown
> *




pics?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

if anybody needs this for there engine.... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265196


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

All ya-H-town Riders are invited the DALLAS LOWRIDERS 1st Annual Picnic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2006, 01:01 PM~5549151
> *All ya-H-town Riders are invited the DALLAS LOWRIDERS 1st Annual Picnic
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Pics of Viejitos Picnic?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 4 2006, 08:42 AM~5548746
> *if anybody needs this for there engine.... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265196
> *


damn jp too bad its not polished or chrome


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 07:46 AM~5548613
> *im gonna put my car in tx showdown
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 08:46 AM~5548613
> *im gonna put my car in tx showdown
> *



BEN FROM KUSTOMS WON BEST LOWRIDER AT THE SHOW.  












 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

chillin mayne just got done cruisin through stafford uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

took the 68 out earlier. just a cigarette run, but i said fuck it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 09:46 AM~5548613
> *im gonna put my car in tx showdown
> *


did you go? or were you bullshitting?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2006, 09:10 PM~5551953
> *did you go? or were you bullshitting?
> *


right now my car is in no condition to drive :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 11:15 PM~5551984
> *right now my car is in no condition to drive  :biggrin:
> *


is that good or bad? working on something?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2006, 09:17 PM~5551994
> *is that good or bad?  working on something?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 11:18 PM~5552004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see. gonna be ready for houston show?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2006, 09:20 PM~5552015
> *i see.  gonna be ready for houston show?
> *


thats what im shooting for. if not them im taking it to odessa super show.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

where is everybody???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 11:22 PM~5552025
> *thats what im shooting for. if not them im taking it to odessa super show.
> *


cool. long drive though.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 09:22 PM~5552025
> *thats what im shooting for. if not them im taking it to odessa super show.
> *



good luck homie houston lrm is just around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

WHAT'S UP HOUSTON 
I'M BACK


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Jun 4 2006, 10:32 PM~5552089
> *WHAT'S UP HOUSTON
> I'M BACK
> *


Yo cuz what's up with you and your pick with all them gals..... you got mad playing skillz


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2006, 10:26 PM~5547371
> *SO YOU GOT THE STOCK GRILL TO GO ON IT BEEN TRYIN TO GET THAT CAR FOR YEARS AND HE WAITS TILL I DONT GOT THE MONEY DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


Hey Slim! See I told you I'd say hi again  Nice seeing you at TX SHowDown


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 5 2006, 12:08 AM~5552936
> *Hey Slim! See I told you I'd say hi again  Nice seeing you at TX SHowDown
> *



aint slim tall as hell....lol... u still my ni**a slim....u just hella tall!!! or maybe im just hella short???? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 4 2006, 10:34 PM~5551771
> *BEN FROM KUSTOMS WON BEST LOWRIDER AT THE SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 11:22 PM~5552025
> *thats what im shooting for. if not them im taking it to odessa super show.
> *



Odessa show is worth the drive! Let me know when you know for sure... uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

aiight its off to work again...where they watch my every online move now. see you people later this evening if you're still on here. Not much of anything happened this weekend it looks like.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 5 2006, 07:30 AM~5553422
> *aiight its off to work again...where they watch my every online move now.  see you people later this evening if you're still on here.  Not much of anything happened this weekend it looks like.
> *


Say what's up to Mr. Stapler for me. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 3 2006, 12:28 AM~5542907
> *booty calls?  Damn I need to update my lil black book.  :uh:  Tomorrow after work, Imma have to do sumthin dammit! peace.
> *


Pobre dual. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 3 2006, 11:16 PM~5547332
> *ill pass. i see trucks on bags and 20s all day long , ill be at my shop working on my LOWRIDER.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

especially down edgebrook. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 07:38 AM~5553439
> *Say what's up to Mr. Stapler for me.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 4 2006, 04:39 PM~5549889
> *Pics of Viejitos Picnic?
> *


in the works...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 07:43 AM~5553451
> *in the works...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 07:44 AM~5553453
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You missed a good gathering. Lots of bombs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A couple of quick pics taken with my cellphone 1st..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I was looking for Antonio Banderas (Desperado) to show up also. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't even know why i took this pic??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 05:53 AM~5553471
> *I was looking for Antonio Banderas (Desperado) to show up also.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 07:54 AM~5553473
> *I don't even know why i took this pic??
> 
> 
> ...



I see why... look at the center of the pic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 07:48 AM~5553460
> *You missed a good gathering.  Lots of bombs.
> *



Ill be going next year for sure. As long as its not on the June 4th weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

well we are off to San Antonio............not for fun but for court.......damm law


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 5 2006, 08:12 AM~5553526
> *well we are off to San Antonio............not for fun but for court.......damm law
> *



for not turning in work...
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 07:13 AM~5553533
> *for not turning in work...
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


no tickets we got in s.a. the night before show......i have a deadline set on that and wed it is :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 5 2006, 08:15 AM~5553538
> *:biggrin:
> no tickets we got in s.a. the night before show......i have a deadline set on that and wed it is :biggrin:
> *


Let me know your spn # so i can send you some $$ for ramen noodles :biggrin: 










7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Emperor Goofy, viejitos39

Que onda viejitoloco?? You made it back safe? will post your pic in a sec...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 07:18 AM~5553551
> *Let me know your spn # so i can send you some $$ for ramen noodles  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


orale.....will do :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

& dont drop da soap...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 07:24 AM~5553575
> *& dont drop da soap...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 08:24 AM~5553575
> *& dont drop da soap...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 06:21 AM~5553567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


roadstars :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 5 2006, 08:25 AM~5553576
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning! what it do! 







> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2006, 08:37 AM~5553627
> *roadstars  :cheesy:
> *


dont hate. that man still DOIN IT!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 5 2006, 02:08 AM~5552936
> *Hey Slim! See I told you I'd say hi again  Nice seeing you at TX SHowDown
> *


hell yea it was hot as hell out there but for some reason when i walked by yo booth it got even hotter :dunno: :dunno: ha ha thats just another one of my fly ass lines


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2006, 03:57 AM~5553211
> *aint slim tall as hell....lol... u still my ni**a slim....u just hella tall!!! or maybe im just hella short???? :biggrin:
> *


hey you know what happend to me the other day........ i walk in to the store (AND THIS NEVER FAILS) some white guy gose your tall as hell do you play ball? I told him no i play bitches


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *Suspect in stolen bait car slams into tree, Driver managed to get out and flee
> 
> (6/05/06 - KTRK/HOUSTON) - A man in a stolen Cadillac walked away without a scratch after he crash-landed into a tree.
> Police say Dedtrich Williams stole the HPD bait car which was parked in front of a mall. They chased him until the crash on Wilburforce near Greenhood in northwest Houston.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:machinegun: THIEVES
:machinegun:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 10:06 AM~5553981
> *:machinegun:    THIEVES
> :machinegun:
> *


What a jack ass!!


----------



## jay80 (Feb 26, 2006)

looking 4 liv4lacs


----------



## jay80 (Feb 26, 2006)

looking for liv4lacs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2006, 10:17 AM~5554050
> *What a jack ass!!
> *



what model Caddi was that B?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Rest of the Austin pics:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=255531&st=720


----------



## jay80 (Feb 26, 2006)

liv4lacs : i have a 1980 coupe deville looking 4 help with digital gauges


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jay80_@Jun 5 2006, 10:29 AM~5554117
> *liv4lacs : i have a 1980 coupe deville looking 4 help with digital gauges
> *


bang on the dash.. always make my digital gauges come back to life! j/k!


----------



## jay80 (Feb 26, 2006)

need help installing digital gauges in 1980 coupe deville


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

For Sale......1981 fleetwood (2 Door)on craigslist.com,,went test drive yesterday,,cleanest fleetwood i have driven to date....lookin out if anybody is interested..2500 obo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

CHONK DOS for all my carnalitos


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 5 2006, 10:55 AM~5554250
> *For Sale......1981 fleetwood (2 Door)on craigslist.com,,went test drive yesterday,,cleanest fleetwood i have driven to date....lookin out if anybody is interested..2500 obo
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 5 2006, 10:55 AM~5554250
> *For Sale......1981 fleetwood (2 Door)on craigslist.com,,went test drive yesterday,,cleanest fleetwood i have driven to date....lookin out if anybody is interested..2500 obo
> *


mannn.. look, im gonna give you list of stuff i need.. and you go find it. you're like the LIL fred sanford! :biggrin: 

67-68 chevelle/gto bucket seats (any condition)
kenwood remote
68 fender/trunk lid emblems
floor mats that say " 68 cause i'll owe you 1! "
drink holder big enough for whole bottle of bacardi

k, get on it! lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2006, 11:12 AM~5554332
> *mannn..  look, im gonna give you list of stuff i need.. and you go find it.  you're like the LIL fred sanford!    :biggrin:
> 
> 67-68 chevelle/gto bucket seats (any condition)
> ...


Someone was selling '67 chevelle buckets a while back on craiglist.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 11:13 AM~5554336
> *Someone was selling '67 chevelle buckets a while back on craiglist.
> *


yeah? i was kidding..but i actually was condsidering it.. like that they thinner and back folds down all the way flat.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2006, 11:16 AM~5554351
> *yeah?  i was kidding..but i actually was condsidering it.. like that they thinner and back folds down all the way flat.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yup.. would give me ALOT of room inside when i need it.. save $ on motels. :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuts da damn deal people


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 06:41 AM~5553442
> *Pobre dual.  :biggrin:
> *


me puse hasta las chanclas el sabado. For our non-bilingual friends, I got friggin wasted! Los had to drive me home. And what did friends and family ask? How come he didnt take any phonepics of me all fukked up?!? :angry: :biggrin: Thank god he didnt.....well at least as far as i know. 
BloCc and Joe shoulda stuck around.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 5 2006, 11:47 AM~5554522
> *me puse hasta las chanclas el sabado.  For our non-bilingual friends, I got friggin wasted! Los had to drive me home.  And what did friends and family ask?  How come he didnt take any phonepics of me all fukked up?!? :angry:  :biggrin:  Thank god he didnt.....well at least as far as i know.
> BloCc and Joe shoulda stuck around.... :biggrin:
> *


where did you all go?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2006, 11:12 AM~5554332
> *mannn..  look, im gonna give you list of stuff i need.. and you go find it.   you're like the LIL fred sanford!   :biggrin:
> 
> 67-68 chevelle/gto bucket seats (any condition)
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2006, 10:57 AM~5554565
> *where did you all go?
> *


My sister in laws parents house. It was her brothers graduation party. They even had a moonwalk for all the drunk adults to flop around in. That shit was fun. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 5 2006, 12:06 PM~5554619
> *My sister in laws parents house.  It was her brothers graduation party.  They even had a moonwalk for all the drunk adults to flop around in.  That shit was fun. :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 11:16 AM~5554658
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


I wouldnt call it jumping as drunk as I was. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 5 2006, 12:33 PM~5554752
> *I wouldnt call it jumping as drunk as I was. :uh:
> *



pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

where da pics of the Texas Showdown?

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 12:54 PM~5554888
> *where da pics of the Texas Showdown?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


don't ask me, i was at home sleeping in the cold a/c


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 10:54 AM~5554888
> *where da pics of the Texas Showdown?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


im wondering the same


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 11:54 AM~5554888
> *where da pics of the Texas Showdown?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


it was too hot to even consider that.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Jun 4 2006, 09:32 PM~5552089
> *WHAT'S UP HOUSTON
> I'M BACK
> *


WeLoMe BaCk,


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 5 2006, 01:09 PM~5554994
> *it was too hot to even consider that.
> *



meidosos...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2006, 12:17 PM~5555030
> *meidosos...
> *


miedoso?! I burn fool. Why should i? TO prove what? To whom? Who the fuck really cares anyway?! :uh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 5 2006, 12:08 AM~5552936
> *Hey Slim! See I told you I'd say hi again  Nice seeing you at TX SHowDown
> *


WUTZ UP LOWRIDERCHICK & WTUZ HOMIES SLIM. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 5 2006, 01:21 PM~5555057
> *miedoso?! I burn fool.  Why should i? TO prove what?  To whom? Who the fuck really cares anyway?! :uh:
> *




damn foo... get back to work before you have an anurism... :biggrin: 


somebody cares.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*haaaaaaaa*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 5 2006, 01:30 PM~5555093
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up dena...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 5 2006, 03:12 PM~5555547
> *wuz up dena...
> *


wassup Goofy! :wave: what's the word? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2006, 04:59 PM~5556610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


blah blah would be an improvement over the NOTHING going on in here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda quiet. hmmm


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I am bored.. yep..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

u aint the only one bored.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 5 2006, 06:29 PM~5556768
> *blah blah would be an improvement over the NOTHING going on in here.
> *


thats why i posted that up... Lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

latest work..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 5 2006, 01:22 PM~5555058
> *WUTZ UP LOWRIDERCHICK & WTUZ HOMIES SLIM. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HI BUT WHO ARE YOU


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 5 2006, 08:04 PM~5558190
> *HI BUT WHO ARE YOU
> *



lol....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup fellers...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 5 2006, 09:04 PM~5558190
> *HI BUT WHO ARE YOU
> *


Say hello to your stalker Slim!! :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 5 2006, 10:58 PM~5558454
> *Say hello to your stalker Slim!! :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT SHE DONT NEED TO STALK JUST LET ME KNOW WACHA WONT AND ILL DO MY BEST TO GIVE IT TO YA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 5 2006, 10:04 PM~5558190
> *HI BUT WHO ARE YOU
> *


Slim getting stalked.... :uh: :ugh: :uh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jun 5 2006, 11:28 PM~5558605
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

IT IS 12:45AM on 06-06-06 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jun 5 2006, 11:46 PM~5559206
> *IT IS 12:45AM on 06-06-06  :0  :cheesy:
> *



yeah, tuesday.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yup :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jun 6 2006, 12:46 AM~5559206
> *IT IS 12:45AM on 06-06-06  :0  :cheesy:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: 



:angel:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Its D-Day. HAHAHA Damien Day for the Omen. I wanna catch that movie tonight! Time to fandango :biggrin: . For those who myspace, watch for il diabolique. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 07:10 AM~5559933
> *Its D-Day.  HAHAHA Damien Day for the Omen.  I wanna catch that movie tonight! Time to fandango  :biggrin: .  For those who myspace, watch for il diabolique. :0
> 
> 
> *



:twak:






:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 06:16 AM~5559943
> *:twak:
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


too early to be scurred!? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 713ridaz,* FernandoDeanda*


whats up Fernando?!

What you hitting up next in Texas?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 07:20 AM~5559953
> *too early to be scurred!? :uh:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: uuuuuhhhhhhhhh yeah.... thats it....

coo*kuy...


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Car show coming up: 

Rockabilly type thing, was asked to see if any of the lowrider community wanted to show their rides in it. Here's the message sent:*

I've got a car show comming up at the Meridian that I want to invite you and your car clubs to!! 
I'ts gonna' be July the 22nd. 
There will be tons of bands and there's tons of parking. 
The bands so far on the line up are... 
The Flamin' Hellcats 
Phantom Paines 
Hell City Kings 
The Luxurious Panthers 
plus more to be announced. 
There will also be custom and classic motorcycles and classic Vespas too. 
So please get back with me if ya'll are interested so I will know how many slots to reserve for you. 

Thank You!~ 
Billie Jo Davis 
Meridian Booking 

The Meridian 
1503 Chartres 
Downtown, 
Houston, 
Tx.77003


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Awesome I havent talked to Lorenzo from the hellcats in forever!! All they need is some Los Skarnales and maybe los Vatos Locos and I am there!!! sans ride of course. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 07:39 AM~5559976
> *Awesome I havent talked to Lorenzo from the hellcats in forever!!  All they need is some Los Skarnales and maybe los Vatos Locos and I am there!!!  sans ride of course. :angry:
> *


Will be a good one.


This one around the corner also:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users)*
Nothing but ninjas this morning.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 07:48 AM~5559985
> *This one around the corner also:
> 
> 
> ...


im a definate for that one!! debuting my 68!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 08:33 AM~5560070
> *im a definate for that one!!  debuting my 68!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This chick is doing a show and asked this: *i'm a local photographer in houston and i am doing a show on street cars. the actual name of the show is street cars vol.1. in short i shoot people and their rides.*

anyone interested to be in film?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 09:35 AM~5560249
> *This chick is doing a show and asked this: i'm a local photographer in houston and i am doing a show on street cars. the actual name of the show is street cars vol.1. in short i shoot people and their rides.
> 
> anyone interested to be in film?
> *


im down. send her my email.. [email protected] just tell her not to be sending fwd stuff like friendship quiz's.. my email address is for serious stuff!  lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 09:41 AM~5560265
> *im down.  send her my email..  [email protected]    just tell her not to be sending fwd stuff like friendship quiz's..  my email address is for serious stuff!    lol
> *


let me ring her up and get exact details.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 09:35 AM~5560249
> *This chick is doing a show and asked this: i'm a local photographer in houston and i am doing a show on street cars. the actual name of the show is street cars vol.1. in short i shoot people and their rides.
> 
> anyone interested to be in film?
> *



PICS?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 09:35 AM~5560249
> *This chick is doing a show and asked this: i'm a local photographer in houston and i am doing a show on street cars. the actual name of the show is street cars vol.1. in short i shoot people and their rides.
> 
> anyone interested to be in film?
> *



when is this supposed to happen?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 6 2006, 09:42 AM~5560268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 09:59 AM~5560322
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 6 2006, 09:59 AM~5560322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOT DAM N G A Z! LET A BRUTHA WORK! LOL

Don't know she hasn't called back and I was busy buying parts for my buicks :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:11 AM~5560379
> *GOT DAM N G A Z!  LET A BRUTHA WORK!  LOL
> 
> Don't know she hasn't called back and I was busy buying parts for my buicks  :biggrin:
> *



CALLED BACK YET?


.




now?



now?





now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 10:15 AM~5560397
> *CALLED BACK YET?
> .
> now?
> ...


how about now?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 10:17 AM~5560413
> *how about now?
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Here's her # ask for Jan 713.867.5309


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:18 AM~5560417
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how about now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:19 AM~5560426
> *Here's her # ask for Jan 713.867.5309
> *


i'll just wait til she gets back to you. i'm in no hurry! im patient! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 10:22 AM~5560445
> *i'll just wait til she gets back to you.  i'm in no hurry!  im patient!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 10:22 AM~5560445
> *i'll just wait til she gets back to you.  i'm in no hurry!  im patient!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 














has she called back?

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 10:24 AM~5560459
> *:thumbsup:
> has she called back?
> 
> ...


hope she don't read all this.. she might change her mind about the invite! lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

We got somthin like that to she said needs to be before August


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jun 6 2006, 11:11 AM~5560742
> *We got somthin like that to she said needs to be before August
> *


yep. here's the info.

june 25th works best for me. but if that date doesn't work for some people, we'll just put our calendars together and work it out.....only thing is my day job is 7am-5pm mon-fri. 

the times that i like to shoot are 8:30am-11am and 5:30pm-8pm..its the best lighting. 

the pictures will be displayed at various locations around houston as actal paper photographs (i'm not sure about the framing yet), but they will only be at one location at a time around uptown, downtown and 3rd ward. I will select roughly 20 photographs to display. in this show. I didn't think about making a dvd, but thats not out of the question. i would love to attend the council meeting, I think that would help me explain...good idea gabriel. 

oh yeah this is the real deal, i shoot like a photo journalist, but i present my work as fine art....and i can explain that more later. that whole terminalogy is for the artsy people really. but i focus on gallery presentation over magazines....but hey you never know things can change. who knows what this show may bring!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 11:20 AM~5560782
> *yep.  here's the info.
> 
> june 25th works best for me. but if that date doesn't work for some people, we'll just put our calendars together and work it out.....only thing is my day job is 7am-5pm mon-fri.
> ...



:biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OH MAN!!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M TRYING TO HOLD BACK THE LAUGHTER AT THE OFFICE. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


DIRTY SANCHEZ!!!!!!!!

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=794706350&n=2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 11:29 AM~5560837
> *OH MAN!!!!!!!!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'M TRYING TO HOLD BACK THE LAUGHTER AT THE OFFICE.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIRTY SANCHEZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




I am picking myself off the floor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

x10000000000000000000000000000000000


I cant stop laughing!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok Im ok now... Darkness, what the hell, I didnt know...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 11:35 AM~5560873
> *I am picking myself off the floor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Darkness is gonna be super mad.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 11:37 AM~5560886
> *ok Im ok now... Darkness, what the hell, I didnt know...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY STOMACH HURTS. LOL


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:41 AM~5560914
> *MY STOMACH HURTS.  LOL
> *


Told you it was funny ass hell.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 11:43 AM~5560923
> *Told you it was funny ass hell.
> *


Just spoke to Nick. lol man good times good times. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that's it man, i need to go to lunch since this laughter killed it for me at work. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 09:29 AM~5560837
> *OH MAN!!!!!!!!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'M TRYING TO HOLD BACK THE LAUGHTER AT THE OFFICE.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIRTY SANCHEZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


dats fucking sorry fool... man fuck dat


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 09:41 AM~5560909
> *Darkness is gonna be super mad.
> *


im pissed off foo.. yall some hoes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 11:52 AM~5560994
> *:angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

its ok fool it could be worse he could have given you the shocker


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 10:51 AM~5560992
> *im pissed off foo.. yall some hoes
> *


better start photoshoppin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 6 2006, 11:53 AM~5561002
> *its ok fool it could be worse he could have given you the shocker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 6 2006, 09:53 AM~5561002
> *its ok fool it could be worse he could have given you the shocker
> *


so but i fucking told nick not to post that shit on da net.. its cool if people see it on his camera.. but not on fucking myspace.. i got a rep foo.. and he fuckin it up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 6 2006, 11:53 AM~5561002
> *its ok fool it could be worse he could have given you the shocker
> *



:0 :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 10:54 AM~5561011
> *so but i fucking told nick not to post that shit on da net.. its cool if people see it on his camera.. but not on fucking myspace.. i got a rep foo.. and he fuckin it up
> *


It wouldn't be so bad but you looked like you were enjoying it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 09:55 AM~5561026
> *It wouldn't be so bad but you looked like you were enjoying it.
> *


it was funny and all.. but shit.. i still didnt want it on da fuckin net


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 11:55 AM~5561026
> *It wouldn't be so bad but you looked like you were enjoying it.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

OK..CANT ACCESS MYSPACE FROM WORK..SOMEONE GIVE ME A PLAY BY PLAY!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 11:55 AM~5561026
> *It wouldn't be so bad but you looked like you were enjoying it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 11:57 AM~5561043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 10:57 AM~5561040
> *it was funny and all.. but shit.. i still didnt want it on da fuckin net
> *


come on dog. it's just a joke. we don't think less of you. you just made a lot of people's day.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Just be glad someone hasnt gotten the idea to post it on Off-Topic...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 12:00 PM~5561070
> *Just be glad someone hasnt gotten the idea to post it on Off-Topic...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALREADY DOT COM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

tha shockerrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 12:00 PM~5561073
> *ALREADY DOT COM
> *



:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 11:59 AM~5561066
> *come on dog. it's just a joke. we don't think less of you. you just made a lot of people's day.
> *


true, i was stressed at work but this almost gave me a heart attack due to laughing and trying to not laugh outloud. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266035


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Jun 6 2006, 09:59 AM~5561066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asshole.. lol :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 12:02 PM~5561095
> *still foo.. dats not cool.. ill rather have it sent in pms.. than out in the open
> 
> asshole.. lol :uh:
> *


i just made you famous :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 6 2006, 12:04 PM~5561110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHEER UP he's right.. people might as for your autograph! lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:29 AM~5560837
> *OH MAN!!!!!!!!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'M TRYING TO HOLD BACK THE LAUGHTER AT THE OFFICE.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIRTY SANCHEZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


HOLYYYYYY SHITE!!! WHY WHY would you allow yourself to be videotaped getting assraped and then get dirty sanchezedddd??? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 12:14 PM~5561183
> *HOLYYYYYY SHITE!!! WHY WHY would you allow yourself to be videotaped getting assraped and then get dirty sanchezedddd??? :0
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:29 AM~5560837
> *OH MAN!!!!!!!!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'M TRYING TO HOLD BACK THE LAUGHTER AT THE OFFICE.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIRTY SANCHEZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



"Forbidden, this page is categorized as Sii Policy - Denied."




i cant look at myspace from work  ....what is it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 6 2006, 12:22 PM~5561230
> *"Forbidden, this page is categorized as Sii Policy - Denied."
> i cant look at myspace from work  ....what is it?
> *



indescribable... you have to see it!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man fuckin latin...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

just saw it.......... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 6 2006, 10:11 AM~5561161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck off.. im pissed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

who was the other dude... :dunno: 

he looked like he was really into it also...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Classic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 12:30 PM~5561273
> *who was the other dude...  :dunno:
> 
> he looked like he was really into it also...
> *


the vato with the civic with lambo doors i think


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 12:37 PM~5561329
> *the vato with the civic with lambo doors i think
> *



cochino.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I had to add that vid to my space profile.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 01:04 PM~5561450
> *I had to add that vid to my space profile.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 01:12 PM~5561509
> *:roflmao:
> *


ditto


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 11:02 AM~5561091
> *true, i was stressed at work but this almost gave me a heart attack due to laughing and trying to not laugh outloud.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=266035
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Was going through my pics and look what I found. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 01:29 PM~5561631
> *Was going through my pics and look what I found.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



who's that...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 12:37 PM~5561671
> *who's that...
> 
> *


forgot her name. she called me a couple of time but I was too busy. she hangs out at Mirage. met her that night.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 08:35 AM~5560249
> *This chick is doing a show and asked this: i'm a local photographer in houston and i am doing a show on street cars. the actual name of the show is street cars vol.1. in short i shoot people and their rides.
> 
> anyone interested to be in film?
> *


SHE SENT ME THAT STUFF ON MYSPACE.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 09:35 AM~5560249
> *This chick is doing a show and asked this: i'm a local photographer in houston and i am doing a show on street cars. the actual name of the show is street cars vol.1. in short i shoot people and their rides.
> 
> *



violence is not good for la raza...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:29 AM~5560837
> *OH MAN!!!!!!!!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'M TRYING TO HOLD BACK THE LAUGHTER AT THE OFFICE.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIRTY SANCHEZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...B5C50D026374854


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 01:52 PM~5561770
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...B5C50D026374854
> *



not as funny as the other one... actually not funny at all!













:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 12:52 PM~5561770
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...B5C50D026374854
> *


CAN I PUT THAT PIC OF YOU THAT I PHOTOSHOPED. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jun 6 2006, 11:55 AM~5561790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont ask me no stupid shit like that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Jun 6 2006, 01:58 PM~5561807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, dont ask him stupid shit like that. JUST DO IT!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 02:02 PM~5561831
> *yeah, dont ask him stupid shit like that.  JUST DO IT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN I CANT FIND IT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

be nice.. do some shit like that.. ill dis own you.. then u gotta find someone else to paint your car :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 02:18 PM~5561877
> *be nice.. do some shit like that.. ill dis own you.. then u gotta find someone else to paint your car :0
> *


Im with you.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 01:18 PM~5561877
> *be nice.. do some shit like that.. ill dis own you.. then u gotta find someone else to paint your car :0
> *


I NEED U TO DO SUM ENGINE DETAIL. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DUALHEX GO BACK TO WORK :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

THEIR WATCHING YOU...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Jun 6 2006, 12:20 PM~5561882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm humm :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

just needed a laugh after lunch. Cause I CAN see the video. Who here still hasnt....I think I seent it photobucketeddd sumwheress :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 02:26 PM~5561927
> *just needed a laugh after lunch.  Cause I CAN see the video.  Who here still hasnt....I think I seent it photobucketeddd sumwheress :0
> *


damn... its getting around already... 

you'll see it in the newscasts soon... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wateva.. laugh while u can. i wont be around for long


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 02:45 PM~5562036
> *wateva.. laugh while u can. i wont be around for long
> *


moving due to SHAME?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 02:45 PM~5562036
> *wateva.. laugh while u can. i wont be around for long
> *


  you ought to just laugh about it, we all do stupid stuff in life. i know i have.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 01:45 PM~5562036
> *wateva.. laugh while u can. i wont be around for long
> *


it's not even that bad. i've done hella worst. just glad it's not on vid.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

its true we've all done stupid shit, but some people dont like to tell the whole world about it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 03:24 PM~5562252
> *it's not even that bad. i've done hella worst. just glad it's not on vid.
> *


ditto, old school homeboys know all the stupid shit i did back in my days of partying. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=138906&st=8600


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 03:28 PM~5562268
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=138906&st=8600
> :biggrin:
> *


ese john :burn: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3231598


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 6 2006, 01:22 PM~5562239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY.. IM FINE WITH SHOWING " FRIENDS " THE VID.. NOT THE ENTIRE WORLD OF MY SPACE AND LIL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 03:40 PM~5562337
> *YEA I KNOW.. I JUST DONT WANT THE WORLD TO KNOW.. ITS COOL BETWEEN FRIENDS. BUT NOT ON THE NET
> YEA. U DONE.. IM THE ONE GETTING DONE
> 
> ...


You might get a pr0n deal out of it. :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 01:41 PM~5562348
> *You might get a pr0n deal out of it.  :dunno:
> *


A WHAT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 03:44 PM~5562358
> *A WHAT
> *


think he meant to say "p0rn deal"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 03:44 PM~5562358
> *A WHAT
> *


Porno job. you can be known as Sic Holmes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 01:47 PM~5562374
> *Porno job.  you can be known as Sic Holmes
> *


NO.. IM MANDINGO..
MY COCK HANGS TO MY KNEE CAPS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

GO AHEAD AND LAUGH ALL YALL WANT.. IM DONE.. IM LEAVING...
IM A GO CUZ I GOT WORK LINED UP..AND YALL SHO AINT PAYING MY BILLS..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 03:53 PM~5562428
> *GO AHEAD AND LAUGH ALL YALL WANT.. IM DONE.. IM LEAVING...
> IM A GO CUZ I GOT WORK LINED UP..AND YALL SHO AINT PAYING MY BILLS..
> *


Homie, be positive, at least you were the straight one in the flick. see it as the rice scene in American Me where the cholitos did the straight guy. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 03:53 PM~5562428
> *GO AHEAD AND LAUGH ALL YALL WANT.. IM DONE.. IM LEAVING...
> IM A GO CUZ I GOT WORK LINED UP..AND YALL SHO AINT PAYING MY BILLS..
> *


get that other dude to pay your bills.. you've earned it!! :roflmao: 


im sorry..shit i can't help myself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 04:08 PM~5562558
> *get that other dude to pay your bills..    you've earned it!!  :roflmao:
> im  sorry..shit i can't help myself.
> *


 :twak: lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 03:07 PM~5562557
> *Homie, be positive, at least you were the straight one in the flick.  see it as the rice scene in American Me where the cholitos did the straight guy.  :ugh:
> *


Thats what you call a catcher...the other homie was the pitcher.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 04:18 PM~5562675
> *Thats what you call a catcher...the other homie was the pitcher.
> *


let's watch the play by play action :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 04:25 PM~5562743
> *let's watch the play by play action  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 02:25 PM~5562743
> *let's watch the play by play action  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *houstone sadgirl*, PROVOK, yassa, DISTURBED

got your text message, glad you are still around :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 03:25 PM~5562743
> *let's watch the play by play action  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the chick that disappeared in San Antonio in the background?? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 03:25 PM~5562743
> *let's watch the play by play action  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


omg. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just saw the DVD cover.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 04:59 PM~5563071
> *Just saw the DVD cover.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 6 2006, 02:07 PM~5562557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAW...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*I SEE YALL STILL AINT DONE WITH IT HUH.. I GUESS NO ONE GET THE FUCKING POINT WHEN I SAY I DONT WANT THE SHIT ON THE INTERNET*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 04:04 PM~5563116
> *I SEE YALL STILL AINT DONE WITH IT HUH.. I GUESS NO ONE GET THE FUCKING POINT WHEN I SAY I DONT WANT THE SHIT ON THE INTERNET
> *


give it about a year.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Jun 6 2006, 04:59 PM~5563071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man..im trying to think of something to make u calm down, and get over it.. but i keep laughin!! lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 05:06 PM~5563135
> *give it about a year.
> *


I don't forget stuff


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So what's going on tonight? Anyone hanging out? Don't feel the p.o.p. thing though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 05:11 PM~5563172
> *So what's going on tonight?  Anyone hanging out?  Don't feel the p.o.p. thing though.
> *


hmmm.. its tuesday.. know what that means! whats this P.O.P. thing anyway? 

how about we all meet up somewhere.. and get popcorn and watch sic's video over and over! lol

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 05:14 PM~5563199
> *hmmm..  its tuesday.. know what that means!    whats this P.O.P. thing anyway?
> 
> how about we all meet up somewhere.. and get popcorn and watch sic's video over and over!  lol
> ...


party on the plaza. spanky's on woodridge and 610. provok bring the dvd. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 05:16 PM~5563212
> *party on the plaza.  spanky's on woodridge and 610.  provok bring the dvd.  lol
> *


oh, that POP.. spankys sounds good. yeah, provok bring the dvd! lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

hello :wave: 






















































:wave: bye


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 05:18 PM~5563224
> *oh, that POP..    spankys sounds good.    yeah, provok bring the dvd!  lol
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i bet they saw this cartoon before they acted it out. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well lets see....theres POP, which I have yet to go....Theres two fer wings atWings n More, theres Spanky's apparently and Tuesdays usually are new movie release night at video stores. Also THE OMEN comes out tonight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm down for spanky's pizza.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 04:10 PM~5563167
> *I don't forget stuff
> *


whats that saying? the memory of an elephant? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 05:45 PM~5563369
> *whats that saying? the memory of an elephant? :biggrin:
> *


I don't forget stuff that scars my mind :burn:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 04:46 PM~5563374
> *I don't forget stuff that scars my mind  :burn:
> *


Yeah, I am scared for life....scarred too. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 04:25 PM~5562743
> *let's watch the play by play action  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. i just realized towards end.. that female points and says "****** gone wild!" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 03:25 PM~5562743
> *let's watch the play by play action  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


My Reaction to this was something like this:
:0    :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MsLowriderchick, BloCc, ogbrkboy, sixty8imp, NIX CUSTOMS

Hey guys!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 6 2006, 06:24 PM~5563611
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MsLowriderchick, BloCc, ogbrkboy, sixty8imp, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


hey right back atcha!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 05:17 PM~5563571
> *ha.. i just realized towards end..  that female points and says "****** gone wild!"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah.,..poor girl. Then no one seen her since!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

distrubed playing with his truck on dead batteries 
http://media.putfile.com/LOWRIDER-79


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone gonna see The Omen?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

does anyone know where i can find a MONTE CARLO like the one off of TRAINING DAY in the houston area? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jun 6 2006, 06:13 PM~5563790
> *does anyone know where i can find a MONTE CARLO like the one off of TRAINING DAY in the houston area? :biggrin:
> *


good luck with that


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

its for a homie so i prety much need all the luck i can get


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jun 6 2006, 07:39 PM~5563869
> *its for a homie so i prety much need all the luck i can get
> *


yeah,thats a hard find.. but i'll keep eye out


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jun 6 2006, 06:39 PM~5563869
> *its for a homie so i prety much need all the luck i can get
> *


I get my abuela to light a veladora....maybe rub an egg on something and see if that helps.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 05:40 PM~5563877
> *yeah,thats a hard find..  but i'll keep eye out
> *



thanx homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

problem is it was only made from 3 years 78-80.. where 80's style monte's were made for 8 years. why dont your friend consider one of those?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

dont know he wants to make it a chop top


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 07:27 PM~5564080
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U STILL laughing?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 08:32 PM~5564114
> *U STILL laughing?!?! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



cant stop... Ive been laughing at that craziness all day! :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 6 2006, 07:34 PM~5564134
> *cant stop... Ive been laughing at that craziness all day!  :roflmao:
> *


I keep going to NIx or Provoks myspace or that play by play gif ahahah.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 06:05 PM~5563748
> *anyone gonna see The Omen?
> *


i was going to but the person i was going with lives 45 minutes away and I'm on a schedule! 

Oh yeah everyone theres like a 50/50 chance I'll be in Mexico tomoorow until the 14th, so I'll miss all ya'll and hopefully I won't be having no LayItLow withdrawals.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 04:59 PM~5563071
> *Just saw the DVD cover.
> 
> 
> ...




I smell a photoshop war coming... or is it something else Im smelling!?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think Imma catch the 10 10 showing at marqee


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 6 2006, 07:36 PM~5564149
> *i was going to but the person i was going with lives 45 minutes away and I'm on a schedule!
> 
> Oh yeah everyone theres like a 50/50 chance I'll be in Mexico tomoorow until the 14th, so I'll miss all ya'll and hopefully I won't be having no LayItLow withdrawals.
> *


have fun in mexico.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jun 6 2006, 05:58 PM~5564000
> *dont know he wants to make it a chop top
> *


those years are made to be chop top. 78-80


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey Double D!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my comp doesnt open up this clip everyone is laughing at. i want to see it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 08:04 PM~5564243
> *my comp doesnt open up this clip everyone is laughing at. i want to see it
> *


can you see that animated gif?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea but it says macro flash 8 needs to be installed i download it but still dont work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 09:04 PM~5564243
> *my comp doesnt open up this clip everyone is laughing at. i want to see it
> *


lol.. haaaaaaa.. its funny stuff. you missing out.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 03:25 PM~5562743
> *let's watch the play by play action  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


how about this?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star, come over.. charge you $5 to peep the sic "****** gone wild" clip! lol but its basicly boys dry humping BOTH of them laughing..and gal pointing and saying "******* gone wild"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u gonna have pizza like last time


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 08:05 PM~5564249
> *yea but it says macro flash 8 needs to be installed i download it but still dont work
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 09:08 PM~5564277
> *u gonna have pizza like last time
> *


ha.. i did give yo azz pizza last time huh.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 07:09 PM~5564284
> *ha.. i did give yo azz pizza last time huh.
> *


nah you were bein shiest



jp where u at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 09:10 PM~5564294
> *nah you were bein shiest
> jp where u at
> *


where im at? im at da crib. a honey just left.. brought me soe vietnamese bbq samiches..good stuff. 

hey, you gonna paint engine compartment while engine getting dressed up? chrome fender wells?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 08:13 PM~5564323
> *where im at? im at da crib.  a honey just left.. brought me soe vietnamese bbq samiches..good stuff.
> 
> hey, you gonna paint engine compartment while engine getting dressed up? chrome fender wells?
> *


Damn them sandwiches are good...I get some from Don's Cafe off of Bellaire. They are the BBQ Pork with shredded carrots, cilantro, cucumber and some jalapeno. I also get a couple of spring rolls with peanut sauce. Damn good eating. And I thought only meskins used fresh cilantro like that.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 10:14 AM~5561183
> *HOLYYYYYY SHITE!!! WHY WHY would you allow yourself to be videotaped getting assraped and then get dirty sanchezedddd??? :0
> *


LLLLLLLLLLLLLMMMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 07:13 PM~5564323
> *where im at? im at da crib.  a honey just left.. brought me soe vietnamese bbq samiches..good stuff.
> 
> hey, you gonna paint engine compartment while engine getting dressed up? chrome fender wells?
> *


not you, jp, 

the firewall is getting painted this weekend. have to keep the rest under wraps see you at the houston show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that video isnt really that funny :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 07:35 PM~5564390
> *that video isnt really that funny  :uh:
> *


at keast one agrees


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 08:35 PM~5564390
> *that video isnt really that funny  :uh:
> *


by itself no not really. The concept that it was "leaked" against someone's will and that they put themselves in that situation is whats hilarious. Leaked by a friend onto myspace and then spilled on to here...also. Oh, what about the "other" guy? Havent heard from him. Does he get on here? :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 02:59 PM~5563071
> *Just saw the DVD cover.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 07:36 PM~5564408
> *by itself no not really.  The concept that it was "leaked" against someone's will and that they put themselves in that situation is whats hilarious.  Oh, what about the "other" guy? Havent heard from him.  Does he get on here? :0
> *


no.. he doesnt.."leaked" no.. just somebody being stupid wanting to put the shit out in the open..yea. i knwo me and sam where playing around acting dumb and all.. but its not cool.. when it annouced on the net.. and then let alone all the fuckers who making even more fun of it..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

next time atleast put a wig on lolol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jun 2 2006, 05:10 PM~5540670
> *hey do you have any pics of that monte you used to have?it was a m.c. right? or was it a cutlass,shit i cant remember
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 09:48 PM~5564488
> *next time atleast put a wig on lolol
> *



:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 09:35 PM~5564390
> *that video isnt really that funny  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

it was funny enough.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sure made the time at work go by alot quicker!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember that car, thats the one you had when i 3 wheeled on your in my mc right back in what 1999


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 08:35 PM~5564390
> *that video isnt really that funny  :uh:
> *



X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 10:14 PM~5564591
> *i remember that car, thats the one you had when i 3 wheeled on your in my mc right back in what 1999
> *


no sir. i 3 wheeled on you on richmond.. when you had your CIVIC on goldz.... :barf: thinking you were "doin it" lol.. liked my monte so much, you bought it from me!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 08:18 PM~5564610
> *no sir.   i 3 wheeled on you on richmond..  when you had your CIVIC on goldz....    :barf:     thinking you were "doin it" lol..
> *


they were daytons and it was kandy though


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

HAS ANYONE SEEN THAT SHOW FAST INC. ON MTV? THEY JUST SHOW THIS GUY WALLY DOGG'S JUICED TRIPLE BLACK 64 WITH A ATRUNK FULL OF GOODIES...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 10:31 PM~5564624
> *they were daytons and it was kandy though
> *


still a civic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 08:32 PM~5564631
> *still a civic.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Omen was sold out :angry: ....maybe tomorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 6 2006, 10:37 PM~5564657
> *Omen was sold out :angry: ....maybe tomorrow
> *


i hate opening day movies. so crowded and shit, i get all agged and want to choke someone, while waiting in them long lines. if i go on an opening weekends.. its usually like early showing.. avoid crowds. doc says i have high anxieties.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2006, 09:41 PM~5564683
> *i hate opening day movies.  so crowded and shit, i get all agged and want to choke someone, while waiting in them long lines.  if i go on an opening weekends.. its usually like early showing.. avoid crowds.  doc says i have high anxieties.
> *


thats what I get for going to a late showing...I usually go on SUndays to watch movies that came out Friday. By Sunday evening, everyone who wanted to see it has.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i saw the omen today it sucked balls


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 6 2006, 09:50 PM~5564742
> *i saw the omen today it sucked balls
> *


LOL The first one did too.... but I assumed the 2nd would be better


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 6 2006, 10:24 PM~5564945
> *LOL The first one did too.... but I assumed the 2nd would be better
> *


naw i didnt see any of them. :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 5TH WHEEL KIT WITH INSTALLATION FOR A 14in KNOCKOFF FOR A 88 CAPRICE?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

whos down to go to richmond this saturday???????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

anybody want to go cruising saturday on richmond?????


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Me and Carlos already made plans.. who else got heart?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 6 2006, 11:06 PM~5565207
> *Me and Carlos already made plans..  who else got heart?
> *


i guess we will have to see tomorrow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2006, 09:38 PM~5564418
> *no.. he doesnt.."leaked" no.. just somebody being stupid wanting to put the shit out in the open..yea. i knwo me and sam where playing around acting dumb and all.. but its not cool.. when it annouced on the net.. and then let alone all the fuckers who making even more fun of it..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 6 2006, 10:16 PM~5564599
> *X2
> *



÷2






:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

One thing for DAAAAMMMN sure...dont get drunk around darkness. :0 He must be plotting for vengeance. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

necrohexoligical


  :dunno: :dunno: :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 6 2006, 10:24 PM~5564945
> *LOL The first one did too.... but I assumed the 2nd would be better
> *


so did you go to Mexico after all? :cheesy: I am going in July for my cousins quinceañera. Maybe bring back some of that candy, a bottle or two (whatever one person can bring back) and some mexican Marlboros! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 06:15 AM~5566196
> *necrohexoligical
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:
> 
> ...


Necro as in dead(kool aid party RIP)...Hex as in me...alogical just friggin because I could. :biggrin: 









my myspace pic copied from this...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 7 2006, 07:14 AM~5566194
> *One thing for DAAAAMMMN sure...dont get drunk around darkness.  :0  He must be plotting for vengeance. :biggrin:
> *


good thing i don't drink :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 7 2006, 07:19 AM~5566206
> *Necro as in dead...Hex as in me...alogical just friggin because I could.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt know those were roses in you avatar. I thought you were wearing something weird around your neck, wait roses around your neck is weird.
IMO
:twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 06:21 AM~5566210
> *I didnt know those were roses in you avatar. I thought you were wearing something weird around your neck, wait roses around your neck is weird.
> IMO
> :twak:
> *


HAHA not very observant and u know where your IMO can go :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 7 2006, 07:23 AM~5566214
> *HAHA not very observant and u know where your IMO can go  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duhw7MQK_Hk...u%20can%20dance


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 08:03 AM~5566315
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duhw7MQK_Hk...u%20can%20dance
> *



Its not that funny...


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 08:12 AM~5566351
> *Its not that funny...
> :biggrin:
> *


wasn't meant to be. the funny one was from yesterday :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard there is going to be a special guest at the houston lrm show, a blast from the past :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2006, 08:34 AM~5566411
> *i heard there is going to be a special guest at the houston lrm show, a blast from the past  :0  :0
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2006, 08:34 AM~5566411
> *i heard there is going to be a special guest at the houston lrm show, a blast from the past  :0  :0
> *


its not secret im gonna be there!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 06:36 AM~5566418
> *its not secret im gonna be there!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2006, 08:34 AM~5566411
> *i heard there is going to be a special guest at the houston lrm show, a blast from the past  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 07:15 AM~5566362
> *wasn't meant to be.  the funny one was from yesterday  :uh:
> *


Naw it was fukking funny...either that guy was jewish with a yamaka(sp?) on his head or he had a little pad on his head for doing a headspin!! :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 7 2006, 08:49 AM~5566453
> *Naw it was fukking funny...either that guy was jewish with a yamaka(sp?) on his head or he had a little pad on his head for doing a headspin!! :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I say headspin...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 08:50 AM~5566459
> *I say headspin...
> *


don't know, he did have a big nostril.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:twak: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 09:04 AM~5566500
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


aye aye capitan :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 08:04 AM~5566497
> *don't know, he did have a big nostril.
> *


dont know about that, but are there many redheads that can get down like that?!?! HAHA I thought that fool damn near crippled himself. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 09:35 PM~5564390
> *that video isnt really that funny  :uh:
> *


I agree too......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats just your opinion...


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 09:31 AM~5566568
> *thats just your opinion...
> :biggrin:
> *


mine counts :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2006, 09:38 AM~5566600
> *mine counts :biggrin:
> *




:uh: 

1


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 09:39 AM~5566602
> *:uh:
> 
> 1
> *


Cuz Im white :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2006, 09:42 AM~5566611
> *Cuz Im white :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 09:43 AM~5566618
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2006, 09:42 AM~5566611
> *Cuz Im white :biggrin:
> *


i thought you were whitexican?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 09:46 AM~5566631
> *i thought you were whitexican?
> *


shhhhhh! lol!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 08:03 AM~5566315
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duhw7MQK_Hk...u%20can%20dance
> *


:roflmao: floorowned :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 5TH WHEEL KIT WIT A 14in KNOCKOFF WITH INSTALLATION FOR A 88 CAPRICE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 10:06 AM~5566715
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 5TH WHEEL KIT WIT A 14in KNOCKOFF WITH INSTALLATION FOR A 88 CAPRICE
> *



te hablan B...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 10:06 AM~5566715
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 5TH WHEEL KIT WIT A 14in KNOCKOFF WITH INSTALLATION FOR A 88 CAPRICE
> *


you might have to have one made. or get one of these from egclassics.com and have it modified!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 10:08 AM~5566730
> *te hablan B...
> *


yes, ive installed many........ i have a thread in post your rides with pics.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2006, 08:31 AM~5566872
> *yes, ive installed many........ i have a thread in post your rides with pics.
> *



WEEL DO YOU HAVE ANY 4SALE WITH INSTALLATION?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I went to eat last night at Spaghetti warehouse. was waiting for ghost and demans to appear but didn't see shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 7 2006, 11:05 AM~5567013
> *I went to eat last night at Spaghetti warehouse. was waiting for ghost and demans to appear but didn't see shit.
> *


dang, you hooked on it? lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 10:12 AM~5567059
> *dang, you hooked on it?  lol
> *


Was Downtown so I said fuck it. Remember it was haunted and it was 6-6-06.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 7 2006, 10:16 AM~5567083
> *Was Downtown so I said fuck it. Remember it was haunted and it was 6-6-06.
> *


That shit doesnt go down til the witching hour, and if I am not mistaken its not the WHOLE establishment. I think its like in the kitchen or basement area.

Excerpt from the web:
HOUSTON
More than one of these restaurants attracts patrons from the ether. In Houston the restaurant located in the old warehouse district at 901 Commerce Street hosts a couple of ghost.1 Lone Star Spirit paranormal researchers report on their web site that they have conducted several investigations in the building that was once a cotton storage facility and a pharmaceutical warehouse. Most of the paranormal activity is limited to the second floor. Busboys, waiters and dishwashers have reported table arrangements changing spontaneously, dishes and silverware flying off of the racks in the kitchen, and a lady-in-white apparition. Late night crews sometimes feel that they are being watched from the second floor. The specter of the former owner during the pharmaceutical period has been spotted near the elevator shaft where his body was found. The lady-in-white it has been speculated to be his widow looking for her long lost husband. 


Apparently the Austin Spaghetti warehouse is haunted too. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 7 2006, 11:16 AM~5567083
> *Was Downtown so I said fuck it. Remember it was haunted and it was 6-6-06.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 7 2006, 11:23 AM~5567131
> *That shit doesnt go down til the witching hour, and if I am not mistaken its not the WHOLE establishment.  I think its like in the kitchen or basement area.
> 
> Excerpt from the web:
> ...



Good Marketing...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 10:33 AM~5566878
> *WEEL DO YOU HAVE ANY 4SALE WITH INSTALLATION?
> *


i wouldnt do it. my opinion is if it aint a lac or a linc.. it dont look right. but thats just my opinion.. its your car!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll making me hungry with spaghetti warehouse talk.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Just got back from lunch... Sandwich King. Spicy avocado burger... 

finger lickin good!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 11:43 AM~5567275
> *Just got back from lunch... Sandwich King. Spicy avocado burger...
> 
> finger lickin good!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 11:45 AM~5567293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

it wasnt that funny...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 7 2006, 10:16 AM~5567083
> *Was Downtown so I said fuck it. Remember it was haunted and it was 6-6-06.
> *



I guess it's not as interesting when you see the date as: 6/6/2006.......or June 6, 2006.......?  

still trying to talk Michael into going there w/me though! maybe when we're there for the lrm show?????? :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 05:21 AM~5566210
> *I didnt know those were roses in you avatar. I thought you were wearing something weird around your neck, wait roses around your neck is weird.
> IMO :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

thats not worn...its my decapatated and blood drained head floating amongst a sea of red and blue roses....with my white fish-eyes. Sheesh. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2006, 12:27 PM~5567529
> *I guess it's not as interesting when you see the date as: 6/6/2006.......or June 6, 2006.......?
> 
> still trying to talk Michael into going there w/me though!  maybe when we're there for the lrm show?????? :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2006, 01:27 PM~5555079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


since sic is mad.. time to find something else to laugh at! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 11:58 AM~5567697
> *since sic is mad..  time to find something else to laugh at!  :biggrin:
> *


Man I staple shit all day...Now, me and the hole puncher havent talked in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 7 2006, 01:03 PM~5567721
> *Man I staple shit all day...Now, me and the hole puncher havent talked in a while. :biggrin:
> *



hello. mr. hole puncher....



:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 11:50 AM~5567640
> *:uh:
> *



:nono: 

:tongue:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 12:08 PM~5567751
> *hello. mr. hole puncher....
> :biggrin:
> *



Hey I've gotten nothing but good feed back on the flyers.....thanks again!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2006, 01:45 PM~5567938
> *Hey I've gotten nothing but good feed back on the flyers.....thanks again!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



no problem! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: EX214GIRL

whats up Dena? When you rolling that Lac?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 7 2006, 11:05 AM~5567013
> *I went to eat last night at Spaghetti warehouse. was waiting for ghost and demans to appear but didn't see shit.
> *


Maybe u should of went SOBER!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

check it...

http://www.patdollard.com/

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HUMMM


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

wasup peeps :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2006, 03:32 PM~5568376
> *HUMMM
> 
> 
> ...


how much you charge for cars? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 7 2006, 04:18 PM~5568631
> *wasup peeps :wave:
> *


yo ni99a.. what it do.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 02:19 PM~5568638
> *yo ni99a..  what it do.
> *


chillin. my dawg sic713 throws down on bikes and he's gettin better on cars. not bad 4 a brotha from tha BARRIO :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 7 2006, 04:24 PM~5568667
> *chillin. my dawg sic713 throws down on bikes and he's gettin better on cars. not bad 4 a brotha from tha BARRIO :thumbsup:
> *


yeah, looks good. get good on cars and he'll make da $


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Jun 7 2006, 02:18 PM~5568631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 SHO.. THATS MY PLAN.. YOULL SEE MORE HOUSTON STYLEZ CARS SPORTING SIC713'S PAINT JOBS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2006, 04:36 PM~5568739
> *
> LOL.. BITCH I LIVE IN THE UPSCALE BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD..I THINK
> 
> ...


what , the good side of 5th ward? :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 02:43 PM~5568780
> *what , the good side of 5th ward?  :roflmao:
> *


NOPE.. SOUTHEAST SIDE.. MONROE AND FUQUA..FOR THE SLOW PEOPLE.. HOBBY AIRPORT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 02:43 PM~5568780
> *what , the good side of 5th ward?  :roflmao:
> *


ONLY GHETTO I LIVED IN WAS SOUTHPARK...*CRESTMONT* 
WE SOME WEALTHY ******* OVER HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2006, 04:51 PM~5568819
> *ONLY GHETTO I LIVED IN WAS SOUTHPARK...CRESTMONT
> WE SOME WEALTHY ******* OVER HERE :biggrin:
> *


you balla


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, *713ridaz*, quazar

i see you 713ridaz.. you find my gto/chevelle bucket seats yet?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 03:09 PM~5568916
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, 713ridaz, quazar
> 
> ...


not yet sir....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 7 2006, 05:12 PM~5568938
> *not yet sir....
> *


better get on it.. your customer service is really shitty. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 02:43 PM~5568187
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: EX214GIRL
> 
> ...


coming soon ... to a show near you  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2006, 05:16 PM~5568966
> *coming soon ... to a show near you    :biggrin:
> *


so you say. i aint even seen a pic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda rucas pelucas?

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *houstone sadgirl*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

finally home at last....uggh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2006, 04:36 PM~5568739
> *
> LOL.. BITCH I LIVE IN THE UPSCALE BLACK NEIGHBORHOOD..I THINK
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## houstone sadgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks 4 putting this picture up. I FELL IN LOVE WITH THIS CAR THE MINUTE I SAW IT!! HAD A GOOD TIME PERO IT WAS TOO DAMN HOT :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houstone sadgirl_@Jun 7 2006, 05:52 PM~5569232
> * :biggrin: thanks 4 putting this picture up. I FELL IN LOVE WITH THIS CAR THE MINUTE I SAW IT!! HAD A GOOD TIME PERO IT WAS TOO DAMN HOT  :angry:
> *


let me fix it for you. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 04:54 PM~5569247
> *let me fix it for you.  lol
> *


dejala, its her first post... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

oye jesse, que onda con la onda tejana? ring me up.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 04:56 PM~5569275
> *oye jesse, que onda con la onda tejana?  ring me up.
> *


me jesse o otro,Los Cuatro Aces finally put out their cd,and Joe Posada also released a new one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jun 7 2006, 06:01 PM~5569312
> *me jesse o otro,Los Cuatro Aces finally put out their cd,and Joe Posada also released a new one
> *


A LA CHINGADA! LA FAMOSA HAS THEM??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 03:13 PM~5568949
> *better get on it.. your customer service is really shitty.    :biggrin:
> *


hes to busy working u know he works alot


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 05:02 PM~5569321
> *A LA CHINGADA!  LA FAMOSA HAS THEM??
> *


they should


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 04:09 PM~5568916
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, 713ridaz, quazar
> 
> ...


MY FRIEND MIGHT HAVE SOME I'LL CALL HIM TOMORROW .


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 03:06 PM~5568900
> *you balla
> *


I WISH.. IM A BROKE ASS ****** :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

GAY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

84 CADDY.. THATS THE ORIENTAL BLUE YOU WANTED


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 05:17 PM~5568978
> *so you say.  i aint even seen a pic
> *


 :uh: maybe cuz you don't know me ...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

so nobody is down for richmond eh?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 7 2006, 07:56 PM~5570561
> *so nobody is down for richmond eh?
> *


i am   think we should give it a try


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2006, 10:07 PM~5570636
> *i am      think we should give it a try
> *


im down.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2006, 07:54 PM~5570187
> *GAY
> 
> 
> ...


yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 7 2006, 08:56 PM~5570561
> *so nobody is down for richmond eh?
> *


u know im down


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 7 2006, 08:32 PM~5570856
> *yeah  :thumbsup:
> *


like that huh


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2006, 09:37 PM~5570913
> *like that huh
> *


sure do. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jun 6 2006, 09:53 PM~5565142
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 5TH WHEEL KIT WITH INSTALLATION  FOR A 14in KNOCKOFF FOR A 88 CAPRICE?
> *


 liv4lacs might do it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 05:26 PM~5569031
> *que onda rucas pelucas?
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN MY LIL BRO CAUGHT MY JAW JUST BRFORE IT HIT THA FLOOR STILL CLEANIN UP THE DROOL THOUGH


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 7 2006, 10:10 PM~5571044
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN MY LIL BRO CAUGHT MY JAW JUST BRFORE IT HIT THA FLOOR STILL CLEANIN UP THE DROOL THOUGH
> *


She's nice in person too :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 


Zarqawi went kerplaoweee.... NICE!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 06:06 AM~5572498
> *:biggrin:
> Zarqawi went kerplaoweee.... NICE!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
















:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 07:19 AM~5572527
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



he's in line right now _trying_ to collect his virgins... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 06:20 AM~5572529
> *he's in line right now trying to collect his virgins...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL! KNOW THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2006, 09:50 PM~5570544
> *:uh: maybe cuz you don't know me ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ellie, we hiring again. latest employee was cut earlier this week.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hook me up latin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2006, 08:36 AM~5572694
> *hook me up latin
> *


orale, i'll see if we need an xray tech :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 09:02 AM~5572768
> *orale, i'll see if we need an xray tech  :biggrin:
> *


he'll never pass background check. due to his criminal background. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 09:17 AM~5572816
> *he'll never pass background check.  due to his criminal background.  :uh:
> *




:guns: Thuggery... 


















:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 09:17 AM~5572816
> *he'll never pass background check.  due to his criminal background.  :uh:
> *


If that was the case i wouldn't be here. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 07:01 AM~5572763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 

Nothing but Ninjas!!

Latin what did the fired person do, and what is the opening for? :cheesy: ol' buddy ol' pal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 10:01 AM~5572992
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> 
> ...


Didn't do much, that's it. lol

Opening for someone *knowledgeable* with ACAD (3D) and is *proficient* in design/drafting.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 10:05 AM~5573018
> *Didn't do much, that's it.  lol
> 
> Opening for someone knowledgeable with ACAD (3D) and is proficient in design/drafting.
> *



SHHHH!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *100* Anonymous Users)
0 Members:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 10:07 AM~5573037
> *SHHHH!!!
> *


and experience in offshore equipment design and structural/mechanical experience :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 10:05 AM~5573018
> *Didn't do much, that's it.  lol
> 
> Opening for someone knowledgeable with ACAD (3D) and is proficient in design/drafting.
> *


sounds like good job for my brother. currently working for wheels magazine.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 10:10 AM~5573056
> *sounds like good job for my brother.  currently working for wheels magazine.
> *


pm me about his experience.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 10:10 AM~5573056
> *sounds like good job for my brother.  currently working for wheels magazine.
> *


So they'll be hiring soon?

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so whats veridict on THE OMEN.. does it suck or not?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 06:20 AM~5572529
> *he's in line right now trying to collect his virgins...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda shortdog?


----------



## houstone sadgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 7 2006, 09:10 PM~5571044
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN MY LIL BRO CAUGHT MY JAW JUST BRFORE IT HIT THA FLOOR STILL CLEANIN UP THE DROOL THOUGH
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houstone sadgirl_@Jun 8 2006, 11:45 AM~5573533
> *
> *






:dunno:


----------



## houstone sadgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

i take that as a compliment vato...thank you!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2006, 10:45 AM~5573537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for real.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 09:41 AM~5573486
> *Que onda shortdog?
> *


Nada, Waitin' on 5 o'clock.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2006, 11:45 AM~5573537
> *
> 
> 
> ...



already...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 8 2006, 09:53 AM~5573608
> *Nada, Waitin' on 5 o'clock.
> *


Also waitin' on Brian to hit me up. :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up "josB".. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 8 2006, 11:57 AM~5573640
> *Also waitin' on Brian to hit me up. :0
> *


don't hold your breath. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mayne its burrly noon!! :angry: Why wont this week end?!? Now my new office has no windows, At least jail cells have bars you can look out from. One good thing I have a desk and not a cubicle. At least my handy dandy swingline came along with me. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 12:03 PM~5573686
> *Mayne its burrly noon!! :angry:  Why wont this week end?!? Now my new office has no windows, At least jail cells have bars you can look out from.  One good thing I have a desk and not a cubicle.  At least my handy dandy swingline came along with me. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Office Space. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 8 2006, 11:52 AM~5573600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol!!













Short Dog, I didnt forget about ya.... Been workin my ass off.
Im in Alvin now and I'll be in Winnie tomorrow  We need to meet up one weekend.



Latin, You still wanna make that deal??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2006, 12:04 PM~5573701
> *Lol!!
> Short Dog, I didnt forget about ya.... Been workin my ass off.
> Im in Alvin now and I'll be in Winnie tomorrow   We need to meet up one weekend.
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 12:03 PM~5573686
> *Mayne its burrly noon!! :angry:  Why wont this week end?!? Now my new office has no windows, At least jail cells have bars you can look out from.  One good thing I have a desk and not a cubicle.  At least my handy dandy swingline came along with me. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



Here is my old azz swingline... no windows in my office either, but I do have unmonitored internet access :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houstone sadgirl_@Jun 8 2006, 11:51 AM~5573590
> *i take that as a compliment vato...thank you!!! :cheesy:
> *


thought they were talkin about the car. but you did look hot too!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2006, 10:04 AM~5573701
> *Lol!!
> Short Dog, I didnt forget about ya.... Been workin my ass off.
> Im in Alvin now and I'll be in Winnie tomorrow   We need to meet up one weekend.
> *


Aight........meanwhile I'm workin' on an engine swap......
Let me know what weekend as soon as everything slows down.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 11:14 AM~5573768
> *Here is my old azz swingline... no windows in my office either, but I do have unmonitored internet access  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn: :banghead: 





:biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 10:03 AM~5573686
> *Mayne its burrly noon!! :angry:  Why wont this week end?!? Now my new office has no windows, At least jail cells have bars you can look out from.  One good thing I have a desk and not a cubicle.  At least my handy dandy swingline came along with me. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


yes but at 5:00 you go home in jail at 5:00 you go outside for recreation time...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 12:14 PM~5573768
> *Here is my old azz swingline... no windows in my office either, but I do have unmonitored internet access  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TOO?? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jun 8 2006, 12:28 PM~5573850
> *yes but at 5:00 you go home in jail at 5:00 you go outside for recreation time...
> *


???????????????  ?????????????????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 11:04 AM~5573693
> *Office Space.  lol
> *


i love that movie! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 11:32 AM~5573863
> *YOU TOO??  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 10:33 AM~5573870
> *???????????????    ?????????????????
> *


Posts: DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jun 8 2006, 12:35 PM~5573893
> *Posts: DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]



thats what unmonitored internet access does for you... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 12:32 PM~5573863
> *YOU TOO??  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jun 8 2006, 12:35 PM~5573893
> *Posts: DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


  a/c, office & a good paying job :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 12:40 PM~5573926
> *  a/c, office & a good paying job  :biggrin:
> *




I need that part of it...

:angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 11:40 AM~5573926
> *  a/c, office & a good paying job  :biggrin:
> *


i needs me an edjumacation


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 10:42 AM~5573947
> *i needs me an edjumacation
> *


wow i havent seen or heard that word since 1995


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 12:42 PM~5573947
> *i needs me an edjumacation
> *



How come you set your myspace to private?... too many stalkers :roflmao: 


meidoso, 14 yrs old. :uh:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

any cuttys for sale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 01:07 PM~5574122
> *How come you set your myspace to private?... too many stalkers  :roflmao:
> meidoso, 14 yrs old.  :uh:
> *


THATS HOW U MAKE IT PRIVATE. put that your a youngin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 01:14 PM~5574165
> *THATS HOW U MAKE IT PRIVATE. put that your a youngin
> *



yeah, thats why i did the :uh: on the 14... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 01:16 PM~5574174
> *yeah, thats why i did the  :uh: on the 14...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


maybe he's worried about internet predators.. reoww! lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 01:16 PM~5574174
> *yeah, thats why i did the  :uh: on the 14...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


maybe he's worried about internet predators.. reoww! lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 12:32 PM~5573863
> *YOU TOO??  :cheesy:
> *


Me too...... :cheesy: 








Aye Latin you need a bran muffin!! You really need some fiber in your diet!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2006, 01:35 PM~5574250
> *Me too...... :cheesy:
> Aye Latin you need a bran muffin!! You really need some fiber in your diet!! LOL!!!!!!
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 01:37 PM~5574266
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


hes a very sick man, I'll leave it at that :ugh: :around: :barf: :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2006, 01:35 PM~5574250
> *Me too...... :cheesy:
> Aye Latin you need a bran muffin!! You really need some fiber in your diet!! LOL!!!!!!
> *


Did you listen to it? lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 01:47 PM~5574324
> *Did you listen to it?  lol
> *




:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 01:49 PM~5574342
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


you want me to forward it to you? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 01:50 PM~5574345
> *you want me to forward it to you?  :uh:
> *



no gracias...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 01:47 PM~5574324
> *Did you listen to it?  lol
> *


sick man i say.... sick!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda juanito?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 02:36 PM~5574613
> *que onda juanito?
> *



Saw Juanito yesterday... work on the truck is looking good...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 12:14 PM~5574165
> *THATS HOW U MAKE IT PRIVATE. put that your a youngin
> *


actually no...I thought it was but someone told me they could see mine cause theirs was set to 14 also. So I set it to 14 AND only viewable by friends as a double security. I had people leaving me comments that others would read and repeat on. I wanted to be more selective of whos a friend...and like my hairstyles and everything else about me, I just felt like starting fresh with something new.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 02:59 PM~5574751
> *actually no...I thought it was but someone told me they could see mine cause theirs was set to 14 also.  So I set it to 14 AND only viewable by friends as a double security.  I had people leaving me comments that others would read and repeat on. I wanted to be more selective of whos a friend...and like my hairstyles and everything else about me, I just felt like starting fresh with something new.
> *



EXAMPLE...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houstone sadgirl_@Jun 8 2006, 11:51 AM~5573590
> *i take that as a compliment vato...thank you!!! :cheesy:
> *


It was "Right click save"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown.wuz happening this weekend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jun 8 2006, 11:35 AM~5573893
> *Posts: DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


latin is a major whore.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2006, 04:05 PM~5575033
> *latin is a major whore.
> *


*
d.licious
Posts: 290
Joined: Apr 2006
From: houston
Car Club: ?????? *


that mean i'm a virgin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2006, 04:05 PM~5575033
> *latin is a major whore.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 02:01 PM~5574759
> *EXAMPLE...
> *


nunya homie eso es lo de menos. All ya need to know is I have a new page. ( I almost went into this long ass explanation and realized wtf?!? this honesty shit gets me in trouble. so you get the previous answer.) :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

not only did military display picture of that towel head's dead decapitated head.. they framed it as well! lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 07:17 AM~5572816
> *he'll never pass background check.  due to his criminal background.  :uh:
> *


my shit is clean slate


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 04:42 PM~5575252
> *nunya homie eso es lo de menos.  All ya need to know is I have a new page.  ( I almost went into this long ass explanation and realized wtf?!? this honesty shit gets me in trouble. so you get the previous answer.) :uh:
> *



calmate big huevos... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 05:57 PM~5575727
> *calmate big huevos... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm not even going to ask. lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm going to CLUB DRINK tonite if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2006, 06:06 PM~5575785
> *I'm going to CLUB DRINK tonite if anyone wants to join me.
> *


sorry mayne, i don't go out during the week


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 04:57 PM~5575727
> *calmate big huevos... :uh:
> *


remember when the cop pulled us over at the K-Mart parking lot. I was thinking about that today for some reason.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happened to my shirt provok???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2006, 05:29 PM~5575928
> *what happened to my shirt provok???
> *


pick it up at DRINK tonite. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2006, 06:34 PM~5575963
> *pick it up at DRINK tonite.  :biggrin:
> *


and my shirt?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2006, 05:34 PM~5575966
> *and my shirt?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2006, 04:34 PM~5575963
> *pick it up at DRINK tonite.  :biggrin:
> *


im on call tonite


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

and my shirt :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2006, 05:06 PM~5575785
> *I'm going to CLUB DRINK tonite if anyone wants to join me.
> *


That sounds like fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2006, 06:23 PM~5576307
> *That sounds like fun!! :biggrin:
> *


Go


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2006, 04:05 PM~5575033
> *latin is a major whore.
> *


said the pot to the kettle :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2006, 08:08 PM~5576568
> *said the pot to the kettle :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok im bored now.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 08:12 PM~5576589
> *:uh:
> *


wut? Hny only gets on LIL about once a month now but she's probably still one of LIL's top 5 whores :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, but im still bored. i know what imma do!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 08:17 PM~5576623
> *ok, but im still bored.  i know what imma do!!
> *


go out :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*how i make love! *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2006, 06:06 PM~5575785
> *I'm going to CLUB DRINK tonite if anyone wants to join me.
> *


sorry, i dont go out during week either. too old to be showing up at work next day with stamps on my hand and a hangover. :barf: barely get up for work as it is!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 07:29 PM~5576690
> *sorry, i dont go out during week either.  too old to be showing up at work next day with stamps on my hand and a hangover. :barf:  barely get up for work as it is!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 07:01 AM~5572763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up folks


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 
DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THERE'S ANY CAR SHOW'S THIS WEEKEND.
OR NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 8 2006, 10:56 PM~5577410
> *:wave:  :wave:
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THERE'S ANY CAR SHOW'S THIS WEEKEND.
> OR NEXT WEEKEND.
> *


don't think theres anything happening. theres talk of cruising richmond sat nite though. buth theres talk of cruising somewhere every week.. but nothing happens. :angry:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2006, 02:55 PM~5563040
> *omg.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 5 2006, 09:08 PM~5558513
> *SHIT SHE DONT NEED TO STALK  JUST LET ME KNOW WACHA WONT AND ILL DO MY BEST TO GIVE IT TO YA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M NOT STALKING U. R U THE SLIM THAT HAD THE BLUE LOWRIDER CAR 4 SALE.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 9 2006, 12:17 AM~5577911
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M NOT STALKING U. R U THE SLIM THAT HAD THE BLUE LOWRIDER CAR 4 SALE.
> *


yep i remmember you my bad


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 8 2006, 06:20 PM~5575870
> *remember when the cop pulled us over at the K-Mart parking lot. I was thinking about that today for some reason.
> *


because you were "hopping" right in front of him at the light.  
and your cutlass was taken apart for about an hour...


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 08:18 PM~5576630
> *how i make love!
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2006, 09:30 PM~5576947
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



just hit your own switch...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 07:18 PM~5576630
> *how i make love!
> 
> 
> ...


Brokeback Bandidos


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 9 2006, 07:06 AM~5578765
> *Brokeback Bandidos
> :biggrin:
> *



wheres the DVD cover? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sneak peek of the cutty... juiced and ready, getting new rubber today. more changes coming soon. :biggrin: 


ass up...










locked up...



















Joe at Swangin Customs threw a sic setup in there... big props to the homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2006, 08:08 PM~5576568
> *said the pot to the kettle :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


HTTP://WWW.NOSHET.COM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 9 2006, 07:06 AM~5578765
> *Brokeback Bandidos
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 05:44 AM~5578845
> *sneak peek of the cutty... juiced and ready, getting new rubber today. more changes coming soon.  :biggrin:
> ass up...
> 
> ...


another car ruined by lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

friday, payday. bonus day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2006, 08:00 AM~5578875
> *another car ruined by lowriders  :biggrin:
> *



damned idiots... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2006, 08:01 AM~5578879
> *friday, payday. bonus day
> *


big baller you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whos cruising this weekend? hwy 6 between clay and fm529? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 08:13 AM~5578914
> *whos cruising this weekend? hwy 6 between clay and fm529?  :biggrin:
> *


too far for me but i'll be in that area for work tomorrow.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 08:13 AM~5578914
> *whos cruising this weekend? hwy 6 between clay and fm529?  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats far. fuck that.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 08:24 AM~5578938
> *damn thats far.  fuck that.
> *



suggestions?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2006, 06:09 AM~5578908
> *big baller you
> *


i have to work 30 hrs overtime to keep up with you ballers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 06:03 AM~5578884
> *damned idiots...  :biggrin:
> *


THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS REQUESTS TO SEE PICS OF THE TRUNK SETUP.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@Jun 9 2006, 08:26 AM~5578943
> *suggestions?
> *


ummm.. dunno.. gtown sunday?


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 08:47 AM~5579020
> *ummm..    dunno..  gtown sunday?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats a whole different city... 


It would be nice to cruise down there though... hows the weather going to be like on Sunday? 

Whos down?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@Jun 9 2006, 08:51 AM~5579025
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats a whole different city...
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2006, 08:46 AM~5579017
> *THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS REQUESTS TO SEE PICS OF THE TRUNK SETUP.
> *



Ill post them up later today. taking new ones with a real camera not my phone :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2006, 08:46 AM~5579017
> *THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS REQUESTS TO SEE PICS OF THE TRUNK SETUP.
> *


hey lonestar.. you have pics of setup you did in the monte? remember when you used a 2x4 to hold down batteries? lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 09:00 AM~5579047
> *hey lonestar..  you have pics of setup you did in the monte?  remember when you used a 2x4 to hold down batteries?  lol
> *




:ugh: uffin:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

was up h-town, im moving down there to attend school at UTI in Spring goofy told me there is some peps over there? and my boy mike form royal touch told me that krazy toys is over there as well, hopefully my love for low-low wont die out down there while im going for broke during school$$


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 9 2006, 03:37 AM~5578663
> *yep i remmember you my bad
> *


 :biggrin: R U SURE.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:






:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jun 9 2006, 07:07 AM~5579070
> *was up h-town, im moving down there to attend school at UTI in Spring goofy told me there is some peps over there? and my boy mike form royal touch told me that krazy toys is over there as well, hopefully my love for low-low wont die out down there while im going for broke during school$$
> *




Hit me up on a pm .One of the Krazy Toyz members will also be going to UTI .

Juan KT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jun 9 2006, 09:07 AM~5579070
> *was up h-town, im moving down there to attend school at UTI in Spring goofy told me there is some peps over there? and my boy mike form royal touch told me that krazy toys is over there as well, hopefully my love for low-low wont die out down there while im going for broke during school$$
> *


what program are you going to be doing at UTI?


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

im going for auto collison and repair my first day is july 17 im excited, the guy u siad that is going how old his he?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 8 2006, 07:16 PM~5576618
> *wut?  Hny only gets on LIL about once a month now but she's probably still one of LIL's top 5 whores  :biggrin:
> *


dont hate! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 07:29 PM~5576690
> *sorry, i dont go out during week either.  too old to be showing up at work next day with stamps on my hand and a hangover. :barf:  barely get up for work as it is!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2006, 06:57 AM~5578870
> *HTTP://WWW.NOSHET.COM
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jun 9 2006, 08:07 AM~5579070
> *was up h-town, im moving down there to attend school at UTI in Spring goofy told me there is some peps over there? and my boy mike form royal touch told me that krazy toys is over there as well, hopefully my love for low-low wont die out down there while im going for broke during school$$
> *


:thumbsup:

good luck.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2006, 09:31 AM~5579140
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jun 9 2006, 07:23 AM~5579108
> *im going for auto collison and repair my first day is july 17 im excited, the guy u siad that is going how old his he?
> *


He is 19.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ohh so pretty..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 10:07 AM~5579639
> *ohh so pretty..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 08:42 AM~5579197
> *:wave:
> *


hey. whats goin on?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 11:07 AM~5579639
> *ohh so pretty..
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DOES IT LOOK LIKE YOU RAN OUT OF PAINT TO THE RIGHT OF THE FENDER?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2006, 11:16 AM~5579697
> *hey. whats goin on?
> *


watchin preview for movie "cars". thinkin i rather see that then the omen. hate skurry movies.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2006, 09:20 AM~5579709
> *WHY DOES IT LOOK LIKE YOU RAN OUT OF PAINT TO THE RIGHT OF THE FENDER?
> *


ran out of paint..naw.. probaly the camera.. pics been comming out shitty lately.. i need to play with the settings


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

horny brn eyez..................


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 10:27 AM~5579763
> *watchin preview for movie "cars".    thinkin i rather see that then the omen.  hate skurry movies.
> *


i was raised on them fright flicks....Maybe I watch both. Movies is about all I can afford for entertainment this weekend anyway. me<- not ballin


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 10:07 AM~5579639
> *ohh so pretty..
> 
> 
> ...


is that the queen alien head off of sic deville or another bike thats gonna look like sic deville?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 11:07 AM~5579639
> *ohh so pretty..
> 
> 
> ...


is that silver part.. silver leaf.. or paint?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

silver leaf


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 11:30 AM~5579776
> *ran out of paint..naw.. probaly the camera.. pics been comming out shitty lately.. i need to play with the settings
> *


that's cool. could be the light reflecting off it that makes it look off.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 9 2006, 09:32 AM~5579794
> *is that the queen alien head off of sic deville or another bike thats gonna look like sic deville?
> *


naw. its a customers bike im building..sic deville is put away gettin dirty.. might ride this weekend.. whos knows. im a no rider.. so all i can do is cruise my bike


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 9 2006, 11:30 AM~5579786
> *i was raised on them fright flicks....Maybe I watch both.  Movies is about all I can afford for entertainment this weekend anyway.  me<- not ballin
> *


bullchet, we're going to that rockabilly gathering :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2006, 09:45 AM~5579871
> *that's cool.  could be the light reflecting off it that makes it look off.
> *


yeah.. the garage has sucky lighting


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Liv4Lacs, tell me where you want to meet up for the transaction.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2006, 11:52 AM~5579922
> *Liv4Lacs, tell me where you want to meet up for the transaction.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 09:07 AM~5579639
> *ohh so pretty..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: WUTZ UP HOMIE (MIKE).
I QUE PRETTY. ARCHANGEL & BABYGIRL
NOBILITY B.C IN H-TOWN


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 10:27 AM~5579763
> *watchin preview for movie "cars".    thinkin i rather see that then the omen.  hate skurry movies.
> *


 :roflmao: 

yea i think imma take my lil one to see it this weekend. it looks cute. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Saw Over the Hedge, I recommend it... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 9 2006, 10:09 AM~5580017
> *:wave:  :wave: WUTZ UP HOMIE (MIKE).
> I QUE PRETTY. ARCHANGEL & BABYGIRL
> NOBILITY B.C IN H-TOWN
> *


 whut it dew.. see ya at the supershow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 12:19 PM~5580073
> *Saw Over the Hedge, I recommend it...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


going to take my ex's kid tomorrow to go see it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2006, 12:21 PM~5580087
> *going to take my ex's kid tomorrow to go see it.
> *



youre going to be laughing... Im buying that one when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 12:22 PM~5580092
> *youre going to be laughing... Im buying that one when it comes out on DVD.
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 10:19 AM~5580078
> *whut it dew.. see ya at the supershow
> *


WE R ALREADY THERE. WITH SUNGLASSES ON. AND BLING BLING!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE MIGHT GET BOOTH LRM. WE DIDN'T GET ONE IN
SAN ANTO BECAUSE THE GIRL FROM LRM (MARTHA) CALL ME 2 LATE.
:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 9 2006, 10:46 AM~5579880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys can admit that cause u have kids...I cant say I wanna see that. I admire anything CGI especially from Pixar. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 9 2006, 10:52 AM~5580282
> *
> Or maybe its just off...
> 
> *


i wanna add more lights.. it helps.. im bored.. so i think im a go clean it and re arrange some shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 9 2006, 12:52 PM~5580282
> *You guys can admit that cause u have kids...I cant say I wanna see that.  I admire anything CGI especially from Pixar. :biggrin:
> *


i aint got no kids.. but i'll admit i like those movies. they rock even! fuck what people think.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 12:56 PM~5580299
> *i aint got no kids.. but i'll admit i like those movies.  they rock even!  fuck what people think.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah


Fuck what people think....Imma go home and watch, Shrek and Robots and Monsters Inc.!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 9 2006, 01:19 PM~5580440
> *
> Yeah
> Fuck what people think....Imma go home and watch, Shrek and Robots and Monsters Inc.!!!
> *




yup yup... when you have your rug rats, you will memorize the whole script on these movies. My kids will watch the same movie over and over for 2 or 3 days straight. then theyll start watching a different one for another 2 or 3 days... :banghead: :banghead: :rofl: :rofl: :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

Over the hedge Had MY ASS on the floor laughing with the squirl


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jun 9 2006, 01:30 PM~5580504
> *Over the hedge Had MY ASS on the floor laughing with the squirl
> *



no caffeine for him... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 9 2006, 11:57 AM~5580306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michael and I enjoyed it too, our son IS the Squirrel!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 9 2006, 01:19 PM~5580440
> *
> Yeah
> Fuck what people think....Imma go home and watch, Shrek and Robots and Monsters Inc.!!!
> *


mann.. my dvd collection is like.. shrek, shrek 2.. antz. rugrats movie.. american me.. hustle & flow.. scarface.. chainsaw masacre.. assorted porn dvd's i got 3 for $9.99 at megaplexxx.. quite a variety!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 11:39 AM~5580562
> *mann.. my dvd collection is like.. shrek, shrek 2..  antz. rugrats movie.. american me..  hustle & flow.. scarface.. chainsaw masacre..  assorted porn dvd's i got 3 for $9.99 at megaplexxx..  quite a variety!*


hahha.. i downloaded mine sand burned them to dvd. bangs bros volumes.. wanna bu one.. lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 12:32 PM~5580525
> *no caffeine for him... :biggrin:
> *



or for our son!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 9 2006, 01:38 PM~5580560
> *:uh:  Mr. I don't know who Dori is b/c I don't watch cartoons
> 
> *


who is dori?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO WRATH.IM SURPRISED TO SEE YOU HERE.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2006, 01:48 PM~5580617
> *who is dori?
> *



thats what Dori would say... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2006, 12:48 PM~5580617
> *who is dori?
> *



M-E!!! 

j/k

what were we talkin' bout again?

:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 12:53 PM~5580638
> *thats what LATIN would say... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

carlos jr loves chicken little


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody catch boondocks on cartoon network? 11pm sun nites.. funny azz shit! fav was r.kelly trial episode.. victim in court:"he asked if he could pee on me..and i said sure.. hell i been pee'd on by ni99as that didnt have record deals"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 08:13 AM~5578914
> *whos cruising this weekend? hwy 6 between clay and fm529?  :biggrin:
> *


Im down :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 12:32 PM~5580525
> *no caffeine for him... :biggrin:
> *


There's a hyper active squirrel in Hoodwinked too!! Kinda reminds of Foamy the squirrel from Ill Will Press. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2006, 01:40 PM~5580571
> *hahha.. i downloaded mine sand burned them to dvd. bangs bros volumes.. wanna bu one.. lol
> *


Saw this on hwy 6 two weeks ago.. LOL!!!!! :cheesy: Says, OG Bang Bus!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 09:00 AM~5579047
> *hey lonestar..  you have pics of setup you did in the monte?  remember when you used a 2x4 to hold down batteries?  lol
> *


hey hey hey hey i had 2x4s in my trunk as well they got the job done DONT HATE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2006, 07:00 AM~5579047
> *hey lonestar..  you have pics of setup you did in the monte?  remember when you used a 2x4 to hold down batteries?  lol
> *


that was cuz the fool wanted to take the car that day and i didnt have angle iron....so he took the car like that.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

who's down to cruise hw6 and westheimer? its a little closer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jun 9 2006, 07:07 AM~5579070
> *was up h-town, im moving down there to attend school at UTI in Spring goofy told me there is some peps over there? and my boy mike form royal touch told me that krazy toys is over there as well, hopefully my love for low-low wont die out down there while im going for broke during school$$
> *


that UTI is expensive isnt it??? they came and talk to me when i was in highschool, and wyotech too..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2006, 06:04 PM~5582100
> *that UTI is expensive isnt it??? they came and talk to me when i was in highschool, and wyotech too..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 9 2006, 05:05 PM~5582106
> *:uh:
> *


they got most of the same classes at community college...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 06:44 AM~5578845
> *sneak peek of the cutty... juiced and ready, getting new rubber today. more changes coming soon.  :biggrin:
> ass up...
> 
> ...



i swung by there lookin for something and i saw him in the trunk workin on it.. i like how it came out.. very nice


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I think someone gave my card out in SA. I got this e-mail today. If you know anything about it, let me know.

what's the damn deal i dont know if you remember me 
but maybe you'll remeber my sister vegas she works at paradise 
in san antonio, yall chilled for a while. i was wondering if i could get 
an estimate on a body kit, with a paint job maybe like i was thinking two colors 
and some design. I was over hearing you telling my sister that you would do an acura for 1800. but yea hopefully you can get back to me either here or on my cell, by the way my name id Lyric , i appreciate it thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 9 2006, 07:42 PM~5582734
> *I think someone gave my card out in SA. I got this e-mail today. If you know anything about it, let me know.
> 
> what's the damn deal i dont know if you remember me
> ...


fuck i dunno..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jun 9 2006, 07:00 PM~5582072
> *who's down to cruise hw6 and westheimer? its a little closer
> *



toooooooo far.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 9 2006, 07:53 PM~5582267
> *i swung by there lookin for something and i saw him in the trunk workin on it..  i like how it came out..  very nice
> *




did you see the set up?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

nothing...just working on a saturday AGAIN! :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

make that money


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 10 2006, 07:13 AM~5584290
> *nothing...just working on a saturday AGAIN! :angry:
> *


You aren't the only one  Got to make up for that time lost 2 weeks ago. $$$$


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

HELLO :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 10 2006, 09:17 AM~5584447
> *:biggrin:
> *


you at work also?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2006, 07:12 AM~5584354
> *You aren't the only one    Got to make up for that time lost 2 weeks ago.  $$$$
> *


Yeah last saturday was time I owed. Timesheets were turned in Monday and I missed Tuesday. So I owed a day I didnt work and got paid for. This Saturday is paid though. If you work in the lab, you get way better benefits. If you run twice the amount of work you get paid double. my straight timesheet had 96 hours, this one fools had *226 *hours on it!!! :0 :angry: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 10 2006, 10:36 AM~5584656
> *Yeah last saturday was time I owed.  Timesheets were turned in Monday and I missed Tuesday. So I owed a day I didnt work and got paid for.  This Saturday is paid though. If you work in the lab, you get way better benefits.  If you run twice the amount of work you get paid double.  my straight timesheet had 96 hours, this one fools had 226 hours on it!!! :0  :angry:  :uh:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bBoapO276U


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 9 2006, 06:45 AM~5579208
> *He is 19.
> *


thats thight , does he have a ride? ill see him or her there!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SO WUZ UP WITH RICHMOND TONIGHT.ANYBODY GOING????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uh.. i was down for richmond..but just remembered i have a headlight out.. and still ain't fixed my brakes. 


movie CARS was cool!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 10 2006, 06:40 PM~5586311
> *uh..  i was down for richmond..but just remembered i have a headlight out..  and still ain't fixed my brakes.
> movie CARS was cool!!
> *


YEAH MY WIFEY AND KIDS WENT TO GO SEE IT.MY LEG WAS HURTING SO I DIDNT GO.THEY SAID IT WAS REAL FUNNY.MIGHT HAVE TO GO CHECK IT OUT AS SOON AS I FEEL BETTER.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: slo,* lucky charms*, sixty8imp


aint u supposed to be at the meeting?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2006, 10:23 AM~5584619
> *you at work also?
> *



nah... I was in between cleaning the cutty...

:biggrin: 

Juiced up the batteries for tonight... but drained them clowning during the day  .

charging again, wont be ready for any cruising tonight though.

:angry:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 10 2006, 06:40 PM~5586311
> *uh..  i was down for richmond..but just remembered i have a headlight out..  and still ain't fixed my brakes.
> movie CARS was cool!!
> *


 :biggrin: I LIKED IT ALOT SO DID THE KIDS It is a good movie to see even if you aint got kids but if you wanna borrow the kids to see it cause you think you gonna look silly i got two but you gotta buy the ticket and the popcorn and candy and the change for the arcades :cheesy:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 9 2006, 11:09 PM~5583412
> *did you see the set up?
> *



nahh i didnt get that close.. didnt seem to welcome to snoop around... but i DO wanna see it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jun 10 2006, 09:50 PM~5586843
> *:biggrin: I LIKED IT ALOT SO DID THE KIDS It is a good movie to see even if you aint got kids but if you wanna borrow the kids to see it cause you think you gonna look silly i got two but you gotta buy the ticket and the popcorn and candy and the change for the arcades  :cheesy:
> *


no thanks.. took this gal i'm seeing..and her kids.. they already a hand full. movie was good.. tow mater was my fav! lol


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I liked Guido my fav part was the tractor tippin of course ramon to did you count how many paint jobs he had?? I counted 12


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jun 11 2006, 12:10 AM~5587366
> *I liked Guido my fav part was the tractor tippin of course ramon to did you count how many paint jobs he had?? I counted 12
> *


yeah.. it was like 12.. didn't like the original one with the flame job. and some were in flashbacks.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning peoples.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

here we are getting ready to paint lonestars firewall at TexasGold House of Gold when Ken decides that he wants to hop the car :uh: ...this is what happened

bent frame


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

but we fixed it and here it is gettting ready for paint












:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 11 2006, 10:02 AM~5588807
> *here we are getting ready to paint lonestars firewall at TexasGold House of Gold when Ken decides that he wants to hop the car :uh: ...this is what happened
> 
> bent frame
> ...


fucking ken


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jun 10 2006, 11:10 PM~5587366
> *I liked Guido my fav part was the tractor tippin of course ramon to did you count how many paint jobs he had?? I counted 12
> *


my favorite part was when guido showed up them other tire changing thingamabobbers. HAHA Guido is the SHIZNIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats going on for the day???? park??? cruising???


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 11 2006, 09:12 AM~5588575
> *morning peoples.
> *






Good Afternoon!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

GOOD EVENING H-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 11 2006, 12:40 PM~5589232
> *whats going on for the day???? park??? cruising???
> *


i just came back from going to a video shoot this morning.. went there for maby 3 minutes.. and left.. then i went to a show up north in shenandoah and now i am back here.. met some cool peeps out there.. i donno what going on for toinght though.. what you got?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 11 2006, 04:04 PM~5590175
> *i just came back from going to a video shoot this morning..  went there for maby 3 minutes..  and left..  then i went to a show up north in shenandoah and now i am back here..  met some cool peeps out there..  i donno what going on for toinght though..  what you got?
> *



nuttin much now im about to go pick up someone from the airport


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 11 2006, 10:03 AM~5588814
> *but we fixed it and here it is gettting ready for paint
> 
> 
> ...


yea he fixed it fast huh


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i found some event on myspace talkin bout some car audio shop having a party and a car exibit or something.. i donno.. >


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sitting on three last night...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 11 2006, 07:21 PM~5591267
> *sitting on three last night...
> 
> 
> ...


ohh.. pretty..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all those fancy expensive cameras and you post a cell phone pic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2006, 09:26 PM~5591317
> *all those fancy expensive cameras and you post a cell phone pic
> *


 :uh: 
I dont have an expensive camera... I dont have any camera, I only have my cell phone right now. 

enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2006, 09:26 PM~5591317
> *all those fancy expensive cameras and you post a cell phone pic
> *


 :uh: 
I dont have an expensive camera... I dont have any camera, I only have my cell phone right now. 

enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: WAS UP H.TOWN C.C


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

SUP MAYNE


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey wassup heres some pics of the video I was in a month or so ago. I got two of the actual video and two behind the scenes. Me peekin through the first pic in the back 3-wheelin. Then me just sittin there. then behind the scenes. Enjoy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

H-town


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Slab City CC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 

:scrutinize: Ninjas! :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sup latin.. sup h-town.. sup baby mommas..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 08:43 AM~5593304
> *latin.. you bored or something?
> *


Nope, posting up pics from H.L.C. meeting, Slab City CC Benefit. Why?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 08:44 AM~5593307
> *Nope, posting up pics from H.L.C. meeting, Slab City CC Benefit.  Why?
> *


nevermind.. had to update my post.. pics took forever to load.. looked like you didn't say shit!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 08:47 AM~5593314
> *nevermind..  had to update my post..   pics took forever to load.. looked like you didn't say shit!
> *


Say shit about what? Fired up this bad boy yesterday and made the paisa that lives a few houses down think twice about revving up his p.o.s. mustang after he heard/saw me roll down the street. Pinche carro burned tires the whole street down :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 08:48 AM~5593318
> *Say shit about what?  Fired up this bad boy yesterday and made the paisa that lives a few houses down think twice about revving up his p.o.s. mustang after he heard/saw me roll down the street.  Pinche carro burned tires the whole street down  :0
> 
> 
> ...


at first looked like you just posted a bunch of smilies.. was thinking to myself "is latin drunk?" but then minute later pics showed up. 

thats a grand national right? v6 turbo charged?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got some chrome block huggers for sale, 50 bucks pm me or call., with hardware


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 08:54 AM~5593335
> *at first looked like you just posted a bunch of smilies..  was thinking to myself "is latin drunk?"  but then minute later pics showed up.
> 
> thats a grand national right?  v6 turbo charged?
> *


Yep, :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 08:57 AM~5593343
> *Yep,  :biggrin:
> *


you should candy paint it..and disquise it as a regular regal.. with spokes.. and sneak up on ricers.. and leave em choking on your tire smoke! least thats my thoughts. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 08:54 AM~5593336
> *got some chrome block huggers for sale, 50 bucks pm me or call., with hardware
> *


pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 09:01 AM~5593353
> *you should candy paint it..and disquise it as a regular regal.. with spokes..  and sneak up on ricers.. and leave em choking on your tire smoke!  least thats my thoughts.  lol
> *


Nah. going to get it sprayed black again.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 08:40 AM~5593289
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> 
> ...



"Dont worry Nibbles, the ninjas wont get us...."











:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 07:02 AM~5593355
> *pics?
> *


get to work...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 08:48 AM~5593318
> *Say shit about what?  Fired up this bad boy yesterday and made the paisa that lives a few houses down think twice about revving up his p.o.s. mustang after he heard/saw me roll down the street.  Pinche carro burned tires the whole street down  :0
> 
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:17 AM~5593395
> *get to work...
> *


you get to work.. mr postman. don't let a dog bite you in da azz!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 07:20 AM~5593411
> *you get to work..  mr postman.  don't let a dog bite you in da azz!
> *


sorry sir ,,,but i am longer a mailman


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:24 AM~5593430
> *sorry sir ,,,but i am longer a mailman
> *


oh yeah.. forgot. so finally got busted for snaggin LRM magazines from work huh.. j/k


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:24 AM~5593430
> *sorry sir ,,,but i am longer a mailman
> *


What you doing now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 09:37 AM~5593459
> *What you doing now?
> *


dont you know? that man a hustla.. see his $ sign avatar!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 12 2006, 07:24 AM~5593430
> *sorry sir ,,,but i am longer a mailman
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
THAT WUZ FUNNY, ABOUT THE DOG BITTING U IN BUTT.
GOOD MORNING H-TOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 12 2006, 10:13 AM~5593615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT WUZ FUNNY, ABOUT THE DOG BITTING U IN BUTT.
> GOOD MORNING H-TOWN
> *


yup.. remember moving "friday".. "its yo ass mr postman"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Latin's review of the movie "Over the Hedge".....

I guess it sucked because I fell asleep in the cinema :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 10:35 AM~5593699
> *D.J. Latin's review of the movie "Over the Hedge".....
> 
> I guess it sucked because I fell asleep in the cinema  :dunno:
> *



:thumbsdown:


you fell asleep because youre an old man... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 10:38 AM~5593709
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Seriously it did. Was too boring. My ex's son usually laughs at movies like that, he just sat there with this " :uh: " look.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 10:38 AM~5593709
> *:thumbsdown:
> you fell asleep because youre an old man...  :biggrin:
> *


People in the audience wasn't even laughing. They only laughed when the skunk blew a$$.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 10:41 AM~5593720
> *People in the audience wasn't even laughing.  They only laughed when the skunk blew a$$.
> *



Everyone was laughing where I watched it... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 10:43 AM~5593734
> *Everyone was laughing where I watched it...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Guess because you live among *whites*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 09:38 AM~5593709
> *:thumbsdown:
> you fell asleep because youre an old man...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 10:45 AM~5593749
> *Guess because you live among whites
> *



must be... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 10:50 AM~5593773
> *must be...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Seriously that movie had no humor to it. That was a waste of 2 hrs of my life that i'll never get back and at this point in my life, time is precious


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 10:53 AM~5593791
> *Seriously that movie had no humor to it.  That was a waste of 2 hrs of my life that i'll never get back and at this point in my life, time is precious
> *



I thought it was funny. I must be hanging out with too many white folks. uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

"CARS" was a really good pixar film....had a lot of adult humor to it....my favorite charactor was Mater.....I think b/c I actually know some red neck folks that he reminded me of :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 11:00 AM~5593832
> *I thought it was funny. I must be hanging out with too many white folks.  uffin:
> *


Ok, humor me with a part of the movie you found humorous.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jun 12 2006, 10:00 AM~5593832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Let's call it Steve"

"Steve is a pretty name"

that was pretty funny

"We'll turn this car around Mister"

that cracked me up too!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2006, 11:04 AM~5593856
> *"Let's call it Steve"
> 
> "Steve is a pretty name"
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 09:53 AM~5593791
> *Seriously that movie had no humor to it.  That was a waste of 2 hrs of my life that i'll never get back and at this point in my life, time is precious
> *


Yeah, you could be gettin some..... umm...popcorn to go watch the real animated champ, CARS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

the squirrel made the movie though, you didn't even like the part where he played dead for the girl scouts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2006, 11:07 AM~5593884
> *the squirrel made the movie though, you didn't even like the part where he played dead for the girl scouts
> *


nope, you get the cd?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

from what I hear Over the Hedge is more slapstick, physical comedy with kids jokes like flatulants and getting kicked in the groin. It might be funny but I think, from the positive response on here, CARS beats it out. IMO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2006, 11:07 AM~5593880
> *Yeah, you could be gettin some..... umm...popcorn to go watch the real animated champ, CARS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


That's what I really wanted to see.  

Can't wait for Nacho Libre though :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 10:07 AM~5593876
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



maybe you should've stayed in and rented finding nemo???? Haven't met a person yet that didn't think that one was funny!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2006, 11:11 AM~5593906
> *maybe you should've stayed in and rented finding nemo???? Haven't met a person yet that didn't think that one was funny!
> *


nah, i guess i don't find that movie funny, it was too long and was ready to walk out. rompe-cintura will also tell you it was a waste of film.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 10:09 AM~5593893
> *nope, you get the cd?
> *



Jammin' as we speak :biggrin: i'll give my full review once i get to the end....unlike michael i hate skippen through songs listening to bits and pieces....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 10:10 AM~5593900
> *That's what I really wanted to see.
> 
> Can't wait for Nacho Libre though  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsdown: I Liked Napolean Dynamite, but that looks plain dumb. Trying too hard to mimic the Napolean Dynamite anti-hero persona. Jack Black fell off from King KOng to playing yet another dumbass...this time a (i guess hispanic) priest that has a love for lucha libre and calls himself "Nacho" :dunno: NOt funny to me :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2006, 11:12 AM~5593919
> *Jammin' as we speak  :biggrin:  i'll give my full review once i get to the end....unlike michael i hate skippen through songs listening to bits and pieces....
> *


I bet you it is more entertaining than Over the Hedge :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2006, 11:12 AM~5593921
> *:thumbsdown:  I Liked Napolean Dynamite, but that looks plain dumb.  Trying too hard to mimic the Napolean Dynamite anti-hero persona. Jack Black fell off from King KOng to playing yet another dumbass...this time a (i guess hispanic) priest that has a love for lucha libre and calls himself "Nacho" :dunno:  NOt funny to me :uh:
> *


Napoleon Dynamite sucked, but I like anything 'rastlin' oriented


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ridenlow84, mac2lac, sixty8imp

Its a Ninja Party!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 10:14 AM~5593931
> *Napoleon Dynamite sucked, but I like anything 'rastlin' oriented
> *


Well Naco Libre is by the same guy as Napolean Dynamite....so I guess be prepared for a letdown, I imagine they are going for a similar style.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2006, 10:12 AM~5593921
> *:thumbsdown:  I Liked Napolean Dynamite, but that looks plain dumb.  Trying too hard to mimic the Napolean Dynamite anti-hero persona. Jack Black fell off from King KOng to playing yet another dumbass...this time a (i guess hispanic) priest that has a love for lucha libre and calls himself "Nacho" :dunno:  NOt funny to me :uh:
> *



It looks funny to me...I love Napolean Dynamite too.....this one reminds me of the cartoon Mucha Lucha that my kids watched.....just in movie format....I'm sure we'll be taking the kids to see it though


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 11:01 AM~5593839
> *Ok, humor me with a part of the movie you found humorous.
> *



When the squirrel was sent out to scare the girl scouts... rabid squirrel... 


the mega defurrer (dont remember the name) was pretty funny.

When the Racoon was stealing from the bear, and couldnt just take what he needed. made all kinds of noise and the bear didnt wake up, but woke him up with a low sound (new take on old bit, it worked)

the stuck package in the vending machine.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 10:15 AM~5593946
> *When the squirrel was sent out to scare the girl scouts... rabid squirrel...
> the mega defurrer (dont remember the name) was pretty funny.
> 
> ...


had to be there I guess :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 12 2006, 10:13 AM~5593923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about that...I LOVED that part too!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2006, 11:16 AM~5593955
> *had to be there I guess  :biggrin:
> *


  
I wont give my opinion on which one is better until I see both... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 10:19 AM~5593970
> *
> I wont give my opinion on which one is better until I see both...  :biggrin:
> *


Damnit always being the bigger person with the wiser choice. Yeah ok...I'll give it the benefit of teh doubt, when it comes out on DVD i'll close my verdict.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2006, 11:15 AM~5593943
> *Well Naco Libre is by the same guy as Napolean Dynamite....so I guess be prepared for a letdown, I imagine they are going for a similar style.
> *


same person wrote both. but more mexicans are involved in Nacho Libre, so i have to support the movie. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 10:23 AM~5593996
> *same person wrote both.  but more mexicans are involved in Nacho Libre, so i have to support the movie.  lol
> *


viva la raza :biggrin: I hope it aint anything like the movies with the narcos that come out on telemundo, if so god help us.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2006, 11:21 AM~5593984
> *Damnit always being the bigger person with the wiser choice.  Yeah ok...I'll give it the benefit of teh doubt, when it comes out on DVD i'll close my verdict.
> *



:roflmao: 

I probably wont be able to decide, I love most anything CGI. Its alot more fun watching it with your kids and watching them enjoy the things that arent really funny more than the funny things, did that sound right? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 11:24 AM~5594007
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I probably wont be able to decide, I love most anything CGI. Its alot more fun watching it with your kids and watching them enjoy the things that arent really funny more than the funny things, did that sound right?  :biggrin:
> *


My kids were there, they just haven't seen daylight yet :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 11:23 AM~5593996
> *same person wrote both.  but more mexicans are involved in Nacho Libre, so i have to support the movie.  lol
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 11:29 AM~5594032
> *My kids were there, they just haven't seen daylight yet  :0
> *




:ugh: :ugh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 11:30 AM~5594042
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

OK HERE GOES I LIKED BOTH MOVIES BUT I LIKED CARS MORE IT WAS JUST FUNNIER AND IT HAD NICE LOOKIN CARS I THINK THE MAIN REASON I LIKE OVER THE HEDGE WAS CAUSE I DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT WHICH I THINK ALAWAYS MAKES A MOVIE BETTER WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT EXACTLY THE MOVIE IS ABOUT BUT THE KIDS LIKE CARS MORE SO THAT IS MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jun 12 2006, 12:05 PM~5594265
> *OK HERE GOES I LIKED BOTH MOVIES BUT I LIKED CARS MORE IT WAS JUST FUNNIER AND IT HAD NICE LOOKIN CARS I THINK THE MAIN REASON I LIKE OVER THE HEDGE WAS CAUSE I DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT WHICH I THINK ALAWAYS MAKES A MOVIE BETTER WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT EXACTLY THE MOVIE IS ABOUT BUT THE KIDS LIKE CARS MORE SO THE IS MY OPINION :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 12:05 PM~5594272
> *
> *



have you seen cars?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 11:12 AM~5593918
> *nah, i guess i don't find that movie funny, it was too long and was ready to walk out.  rompe-cintura will also tell you it was a waste of film.
> *


that's why I just got it on dbd :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 12 2006, 12:19 PM~5594373
> *that's why I just got it on dbd  :0  :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE STEVE. LOL!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 12:24 PM~5594402
> *PINCHE STEVE.  LOL!
> *


LOL ... nah, not from him this time ... I got another hook up .... closer to my hood ... :biggrin: lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 12 2006, 12:25 PM~5594411
> *LOL ... nah, not from him this time ... I got another hook up .... closer to my hood ... :biggrin: lol!
> *


well make your connection my connection.. so i can get some bootlet dbd's too


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 12:29 PM~5594426
> *well make your connection my connection.. so i can get some bootlet dbd's too
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 12 2006, 12:07 PM~5594287
> *have you seen cars?
> *


Nope, going to see it this week.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 12 2006, 12:30 PM~5594436
> *
> *


fuck it. we all just come watch ur bootleg at ur crib. better have some fucking popcorn and surround sound.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

100 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hey me and sum other riders gonna be at the 8th mile track on friday bout three cars would luke for u guys to show up also


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 12 2006, 01:24 PM~5594750
> *hey me and sum other riders gonna be at the 8th mile track on friday bout three cars would luke for u guys to show up also
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 12 2006, 01:24 PM~5594750
> *hey me and sum other riders gonna be at the 8th mile track on friday bout three cars would luke for u guys to show up also
> *


you all going to race something??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 11:29 AM~5594426
> *well make your connection my connection.. so i can get some bootlet dbd's too
> *


MAyne just get a torrentleech torrent site invite i have 4 left, a DVD burner and you good to go....I havent Dloaded any movies lately. just pr0n. HAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2006, 02:39 PM~5595080
> *MAyne just get a torrentleech torrent site invite i have 4 left, a DVD burner and you good to go....I havent Dloaded any movies lately. just pr0n. HAHAH :biggrin:
> *



QUE ES ESO?
:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2006, 02:39 PM~5595080
> *MAyne just get a torrentleech torrent site invite i have 4 left, a DVD burner and you good to go....I havent Dloaded any movies lately. just pr0n. HAHAH :biggrin:
> *


naw.. i need to get out more anyway.. besides my home computer is a POS now.. maybe when im ready to buy new.. i'll get one with dvd burner.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 12 2006, 12:24 PM~5594750
> *hey me and sum other riders gonna be at the 8th mile track on friday bout three cars would luke for u guys to show up also
> *



donno how to get there.. '


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 12 2006, 01:24 PM~5594750
> *hey me and sum other riders gonna be at the 8th mile track on friday bout three cars would luke for u guys to show up also
> *


dunno where thats at.. what it is.. how much $ i'd get.. gonna be any honeys there (aint going to sausage fest)..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

In case i forget later on this week, Happy b'day Slim.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 01:34 PM~5594797
> *you all going to race something??
> *


naw homie we gonna watch and I might race da caprice well gas hop down the track we gonna be in the circle track three wheelin and chillin just to hang out I think its like 8 or 10 to get in and 15 to race they got food and beer some nice lookin ladys but you on yo own on that one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 12 2006, 04:34 PM~5595668
> *naw homie we gonna watch and I might race da caprice well gas hop down the track we gonna be in the circle track three wheelin and  chillin just to hang out I think its like 8 or 10 to get in and 15 to race  they got food and beer some nice lookin ladys but you on yo own on that one
> *


if i had the gn tagged i'd take it to run some laps :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 04:31 PM~5595650
> *In case i forget later on this week, Happy b'day Slim.
> *


thankx


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 04:37 PM~5595699
> *if i had the gn tagged i'd take it to run some laps  :biggrin:
> *


fk it.. ride dirty!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 07:02 AM~5593355
> *pics?
> *


i can take pics later today, but go on ebay type in chrome block huggers SBC and they will pop up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 05:12 PM~5595869
> *i can take pics later today, but go on ebay type in chrome block huggers SBC and they will pop up.
> *


won't the chrome turn yellow after awhile?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 05:11 PM~5595856
> *fk it.. ride dirty!
> *


Can't do that. on paper.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY_@Jun 12 2006, 10:05 AM~5594265
> *OK HERE GOES I LIKED BOTH MOVIES BUT I LIKED CARS MORE IT WAS JUST FUNNIER AND IT HAD NICE LOOKIN CARS I THINK THE MAIN REASON I LIKE OVER THE HEDGE WAS CAUSE I DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT WHICH I THINK ALAWAYS MAKES A MOVIE BETTER WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT EXACTLY THE MOVIE IS ABOUT BUT THE KIDS LIKE CARS MORE SO THAT IS MY OPINION :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 03:21 PM~5595935
> *won't the chrome turn yellow after awhile?
> *


probably will. there is polish u can buy at motorcycle shops to help prevent it. and take it off, but it will happen


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

ok i'm not into payin to chill... but then again.. i'm broke right now.. haha so i'm out on this round..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LONE STARS REVENGE LOOKING TO TAKE ALL THE CADILLAC DRIVERS OUT THE GAME YUP THATS YOU DENA. GET YOUR SUNGLASSES READY.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 07:43 PM~5597413
> *LONE STARS REVENGE LOOKING TO TAKE ALL THE CADILLAC DRIVERS OUT THE GAME YUP THATS YOU DENA. GET YOUR SUNGLASSES READY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 06:54 AM~5593336
> *got some chrome block huggers for sale, 50 bucks pm me or call., with hardware
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 09:11 PM~5597621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5576489


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

hey anybody got some knock-offs for sell??...hit me up wit a pm.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

what size you want


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 11 2006, 12:03 PM~5588814
> *but we fixed it and here it is gettting ready for paint
> 
> 
> ...


who is painting the drop?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What is the scheduled date for the Spokes N Juice to be released?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 12 2006, 09:30 PM~5598067
> *hey anybody got some knock-offs for sell??...hit me up wit a pm.
> *


  i take it u have a new regal?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 07:43 PM~5597413
> *LONE STARS REVENGE LOOKING TO TAKE ALL THE CADILLAC DRIVERS OUT THE GAME YUP THATS YOU DENA. GET YOUR SUNGLASSES READY.
> 
> 
> ...


as long as u keep them D's spinnin :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2006, 07:47 AM~5599229
> *What is the scheduled date for the Spokes N Juice to be released?
> *



No schedule yet... working on some seperate projects to bind it all together better.

Im not rushing into it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 08:14 AM~5599286
> *No schedule yet... working on some seperate projects to bind it all together better.
> 
> Im not rushing into it.
> *


That's cool, hit me up in a pm.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 13 2006, 04:26 AM~5599085
> *who is painting the drop?
> *


just painted some parts from it. gonna be same color.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 07:02 AM~5599464
> *just painted some parts from it. gonna be same color.
> *


power moves


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 13 2006, 09:04 AM~5599472
> *power moves
> *



POWER MOVES!!!



LOOKING FOR HOUSE???NEED A HOME LOAN???
WWW.KEYMORTGAGEGROUP.COM 
contact me at [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

LONE STAR.. why areN'T you using those chrome headers?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty8imp, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, *Hny Brn Eyz*, KRAZYTOYZ


MORNING


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2006, 12:51 PM~5594565
> *fuck it.  we all just come watch ur bootleg at ur crib.  better have some fucking popcorn and surround sound.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 09:43 PM~5597413
> *LONE STARS REVENGE LOOKING TO TAKE ALL THE CADILLAC DRIVERS OUT THE GAME YUP THATS YOU DENA. GET YOUR SUNGLASSES READY.
> 
> 
> ...


You're gonna need a lot more than a little bit of chrome and some silver paint


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd like to invite everyone to my 80's party celebrating my 30th birthday!! Bryan is like 45 minutes from 290 (little over speed limit), so it's not far...

If you don't want to dress the part, you can wear your favorite 80's (memory) shirt, which you can find every where: dept. stores, walmart, target even online: 

www.80stees.com

www.tshirts.com

www.choiceshirts.com

stylinonline.stores.yahoo.net

BTW: most of you are familiar w/the DJ  

JULY 15th 
The Rising Sun


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks for posting it latin..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 13 2006, 09:55 AM~5599670
> *thanks for posting it latin..
> *


No problem


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

if you're needing a room for the night send me a pm or email me (address on flyer) and I'll let you know what kind of rates I found....most hotels are sold out already b/c of the local fire school that week so don't wait too long.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tool box for sale

anyone need this


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 13 2006, 10:03 AM~5599723
> *tool box for sale
> 
> anyone need this
> *



link no bueno.... too many http's... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 10:07 AM~5599742
> *link no bueno.... too many http's...  :biggrin:
> *


1 g is kind of steep right now. know it's snap on, but they are a rip off to start out with. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thief not daunted by halls of justice
Criminal court judge's purse and SUV stolen
By PEGGY O'HARE
Copyright 2006 Houston Chronicle
n a building that some might consider almost crime-proof, security officials
were scrambling Thursday to protect offices and track down a thief who stole
a judge's purse from her chambers and drove away in her sport utility
vehicle.
The intruder, who apparently was seen by a lawyer but managed to slip away,
also pillaged items from at least one other office in the downtown Harris
County Criminal Justice Center before driving out of the controlled-access
garage.
"It's a pretty brazen thing, when you think about it," said County Criminal
Court at Law Judge Larry Standley.
Late Thursday, police were looking for the man and the 2006 Toyota Sequoia
owned by Criminal Court at Law Judge Pam Derbyshire.
Officials with the Precinct 1 Constable's Office said they had not
identified the thief, but suspect he may be one of the defendants scheduled
to appear in court Thursday morning. Derbyshire's court and chambers are on
the ninth floor of the 20-story building.
The incident was the latest in a rash of thefts in recent weeks at the
courthouse at 1201 Franklin.
"If there's any lesson here, it's that nobody is immune from this kind of
stuff," said Standley, whose bailiff was among those victimized. "I
guarantee you, whatever security there is in place, you'll see it get
tighter."
The intruder walked into Derbyshire's chambers, off a private hallway behind
her courtroom, at about 10 a.m. while Derbyshire was on the bench.
He took Derbyshire's purse, keys and cellular phone off her desk before
using her access card to ride the judges' elevator to the basement garage,
where only judges and department heads are allowed to park, investigators
said. Derbyshire's SUV has license plates designated for a judge.
A lawyer in the back hallway saw the man leaving Derbyshire's chambers and
alerted courtroom staff members. The judge was called out of the courtroom
to see whether anything was missing from her office.
Derbyshire's cell phone and personal identification badge were found in the
parking garage.
"Obviously, I'm very concerned about what happened. The police are working
really hard," she said. "I've been talking to different officers on and off
all day. They are looking for the person. I'm confident they'll find him."
About the same time as that theft, a bailiff in Standley's courtroom down
the hall discovered his gun holster, briefcase and eyeglasses missing from
his private office. No weapons were taken.
The briefcase was found in a stairway. An official said the thief may have
taken it because it resembled a laptop computer.
"I don't know how they got back there, but I can tell you the outside door
was locked," Standley said, referring to the private hallway.
Officers had not released a detailed description of the man seen leaving
Derbyshire's chambers. They were gathering photos of all defendants who were
scheduled to appear Thursday in any of the four courtrooms on the ninth
floor, and plan to show the photos to three possible witnesses, said
Precinct 1 Lt. Bill Ruland.
Other items have disappeared from courthouse offices recently. In the past
week, someone stole $1,000 worth of interpreting equipment from a 20th-floor
office, and a county cellular phone shared by some interpreters was taken
from the same floor.
Janet Warner, the courts' special projects coordinator, said she called the
number of the stolen phone Tuesday and a man answered. When she asked who he
was, he hung up. County officials have since turned off the phone's service.
Judge Sherman Ross, who presides over the county criminal courts, said the
incidents show that access to the courts' private hallways must be strictly
limited.
"A great deal of emphasis is put on (security at) the garage and the front
doors of the courthouse," Ross said. "But there's no way to plan a
contingency for someone who's determined to get to a judge or a judge's
private offices. In whatever way we can, we have to make it impractical for
them."
Everyone working in the building should lock up their personal items, said
Precinct 1 Chief Deputy J.C. Mosier.
"No one can watch your stuff all the time when there's 20 floors," he said.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2006, 11:05 AM~5600023
> *Thief not daunted by halls of justice
> Criminal court judge's purse and SUV stolen
> By PEGGY O'HARE
> ...




talk about

IM NOT READING ALL THAT S**T!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 13 2006, 09:02 AM~5599707
> *if you're needing a room for the night send me a pm or email me (address on flyer) and I'll let you know what kind of rates I found....most hotels are sold out already b/c of the local fire school that week so don't wait too long.
> *


what kinda ranges are we guesstimating?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 11:09 AM~5600042
> *talk about
> 
> IM NOT READING ALL THAT S**T!!!!
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody need some cylinders,,got two sets of prohopper(brand new)6's and 10's...pm offers...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 13 2006, 11:25 AM~5600145
> *anybody need some cylinders,,got two sets of prohopper(brand new)6's and 10's...pm offers...
> *



Im looking for an extra set of 14's... got any? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 13 2006, 10:12 AM~5600064
> *what kinda ranges are we guesstimating?
> *



around $75 

http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwestern/productInfo.do#null


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

JUST WANTED TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO OUR HOMEBOY LATIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2006, 08:29 AM~5599556
> *You're gonna need a lot more than a little bit of chrome and some silver paint
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2006, 07:29 AM~5599556
> *You're gonna need a lot more than a little bit of chrome and some silver paint
> *


all aspects of the car will be covered. and when i say im gonna bust out, beleive me i wont miss the date


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2006, 07:10 AM~5599499
> *LONE STAR..  why areN'T you using those chrome headers?
> *


gonna go with stainless headers


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 13 2006, 06:53 AM~5599244
> * i take it u have a new regal?
> *


i will this weekend.....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I NEED A NEW FUCKIN JOB!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 13 2006, 01:58 PM~5600982
> *I NEED A NEW FUCKIN JOB!
> *


about time. lol


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2006, 12:59 PM~5600985
> *about time.  lol
> *


They got me working like a Mexican.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 13 2006, 12:58 PM~5600982
> *I NEED A NEW FUCKIN JOB!
> *



u aint the only one bro.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 13 2006, 01:59 PM~5600990
> *They got me working like a Mexican.
> *


That's because you work for the Hispanic Employment Bureau


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Zar, hook me up. I took some criminal justice classes already.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2006, 01:01 PM~5601001
> *That's because you work for the Hispanic Employment Bureau
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2006, 02:01 PM~5601001
> *That's because you work for the Hispanic Employment Bureau
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

GOOD AFTERNOON H-TOWN.
WHAT IT DEW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

No mas Paul Wall, Mike Jones, Chingo Bling, etc... Por Favor :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2006, 02:58 PM~5601300
> *No mas Paul Wall, Mike Jones, Chingo Bling, etc... Por Favor  :thumbsdown:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2006, 02:58 PM~5601300
> *No mas Paul Wall, Mike Jones, Chingo Bling, etc... Por Favor  :thumbsdown:
> *


hope his tamales are good.. cause his flow sure sucks.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

hey nix we still down 4 friday at SHOW PALACE.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 11 2006, 10:59 PM~5592529
> *Hey wassup heres some pics of the video I was in a month or so ago. I got two of the actual video and two behind the scenes. Me peekin through the first pic in the back 3-wheelin. Then me just sittin there. then behind the scenes. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you had sum new CORTEZ'S on ur feet..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn its hot outside today....!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 01:33 PM~5600816
> *all aspects of the car will be covered. and when i say im gonna bust out, beleive me i wont miss the date
> *


then you must be chroming and painting the ride yourself :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2006, 02:50 PM~5601790
> *then you must be chroming and painting the ride yourself :ugh:
> *


yeah i bought a chrome shop and a paint booth



in dallas


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 03:55 PM~5601815
> *yeah i bought a chrome shop and a paint booth
> in dallas
> *


How much to chrome some items, based on size? Can you chrome Aluminum at your shop?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 04:55 PM~5601815
> *yeah i bought a chrome shop and a paint booth
> in dallas
> *


knew u a balla!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 04:55 PM~5601815
> *yeah i bought a chrome shop and a paint booth
> in dallas
> *


:uh: my point was ... you have no control of when your stuff will be ready ... so don't put your foot in your mouth


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jun 13 2006, 05:03 PM~5601847
> *How much to chrome some items, based on size? Can you chrome Aluminum at your shop?
> *


he was being a smartass .... as usual


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jun 13 2006, 05:03 PM~5601847
> *How much to chrome some items, based on size? Can you chrome Aluminum at your shop?
> *


lone star chrome work gonna cost you a grip.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2006, 05:06 PM~5601855
> *knew u a balla!
> *


only thing he bought was a can of chrome paint and a can of silver paint ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do.wuts da damn deal.mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2006, 02:05 PM~5601516
> *hope his tamales are good.. cause his flow sure sucks.
> *


POR FAVOR! U BETTER BELIVE IT.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 13 2006, 11:58 AM~5600982
> *I NEED A NEW FUCKIN JOB!
> *


I LOVE MY FUCKING JOB :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda quiet.. guess everybody peepin basketball.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2006, 07:36 PM~5603209
> *kinda quiet.. guess everybody peepin basketball.
> *


OR watching the replay world soccer games :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hit the front homie :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

JUST HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH...
:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 09:09 AM~5600042
> *talk about
> 
> IM NOT READING ALL THAT S**T!!!!
> ...



fo real


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 13 2006, 07:47 PM~5603314
> *JUST HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH...
> :biggrin:
> *


i will i will but we need to find a place


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 13 2006, 09:43 PM~5603280
> *hit the front homie :biggrin:
> *


solenoid is out! only got back.. wanna see see-saw?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2006, 07:54 PM~5603349
> *solenoid is out! only got back..  wanna see see-saw?
> 
> 
> ...


quit buying cheapass autozone solenoids :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2006, 03:09 PM~5601870
> *only thing he bought was a can of chrome paint and a can of silver paint ...
> *


see you at houston i hope your shit is ready  i wanna see it on jackstands


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whut up peeps....how everyone doing....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 10:20 PM~5603488
> *see you at houston i hope your shit is ready    i wanna see it on jackstands
> *


Worry about your own shit biff.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2006, 08:21 PM~5603501
> *Worry about your own shit biff.
> *


go find a hotrod website, sellout. this is for lowriders only


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 09:24 PM~5603516
> *go find a hotrod website, sellout. this is for lowriders only
> *


after tonight, i think i'm tired of lowriding :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 13 2006, 08:29 PM~5603549
> *after tonight, i think i'm tired of lowriding :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


its gonna get fun in a couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

blah!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 13 2006, 09:38 PM~5603565
> *blah!
> 
> 
> ...


for once I agree witchya :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> *--------------------
> 
> ANYBODY SEEN MY PINK SANCHA?
> 
> ...


Havent seen nor heard from your sancha  :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow it was like night of the living dead in here...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Drove the cut to work today... :biggrin: 

met a family on the way saying they were from califas :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:13 AM~5605016
> *Drove the cut to work today...  :biggrin:
> 
> met a family on the way saying they were from califas  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


and the point of the story???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:13 AM~5605016
> *Drove the cut to work today...  :biggrin:
> 
> met a family on the way saying they were from califas  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


o' friendly azz people. people wave hi to me when im in da 68.. i just fk'n ignore em. unless is a brawd with big tetas.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:14 AM~5605020
> *and the point of the story???
> *



dont need one... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nah, they were saying how they havent seen any lo los in Texas since they were here...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:16 AM~5605028
> *nah, they were saying how they havent seen any lo los in Texas since they were here...
> *


and they never will again. lame azz htown lowriders.. never go cruising. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 08:18 AM~5605032
> *and they never will again.  lame azz htown lowriders.. never go cruising.  :angry:
> *


due to cops


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 08:18 AM~5605032
> *and they never will again.  lame azz htown lowriders.. never go cruising.  :angry:
> *



tru dat... I have to cruise my azz to work in order to stretch the cuts legs... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:20 AM~5605041
> *tru dat... I have to cruise my azz to work in order to stretch the cuts legs...  :angry:
> *


can you see your car from where you sit?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:23 AM~5605051
> *can you see your car from where you sit?
> *


No but the its in front of the owners window (nosey fool)... we also have security access gates, you have to get buzzed in  .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:26 AM~5605058
> *No but the its in front of the owners window (nosey fool)... we also have security access gates, you have to get buzzed in   .
> *


where i work.. we have armed guards as well as HPD at guard shack..that dont let anybody by unless you have I.D. and get strip searched.. and they take blood sample. :biggrin: 
one of the benfiits of being halliburton contractor! 

j/k about strip search and blood.. but they do search vehicles.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:26 AM~5605058
> *No but the its in front of the owners window (nosey fool)... we also have security access gates, you have to get buzzed in   .
> *


That's cool. chingos of cars getting stolen off 290 area.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 06:13 AM~5605016
> *Drove the cut to work today...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


they prolly gonna let you go now.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2006, 08:41 AM~5605094
> *they prolly gonna let you go now.
> *



thats cool, I can always go work with my buddy Latin :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 06:43 AM~5605101
> *thats cool, I can always go work with my buddy Latin  :biggrin:
> *


u never posted pics.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jun 14 2006, 08:13 AM~5605016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bossman gonna be like "we thought he was one of the lowriding gangsters, now we have proof"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 08:36 AM~5605077
> *where i work.. we have armed guards as well as HPD at guard shack..that dont let anybody by unless you have I.D.  and get strip searched.. and they take blood sample.  :biggrin:
> one of the benfiits of being halliburton contractor!
> 
> ...



I used to deliver printed material to Halliburton, by Intercontinental Airport. 

Ive applied a couple of times, no success yet. I want to work for the evil empire too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:43 AM~5605101
> *thats cool, I can always go work with my buddy Latin  :biggrin:
> *


Don't know if that will happen, looking into a job on the east side, bw-8/i-10; already got a contact and suppose to talk.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:46 AM~5605115
> *I used to deliver printed material to Halliburton, by Intercontinental Airport.
> 
> Ive applied a couple of times, no success yet. I want to work for the evil empire too!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i'm a contractor.. i actually work for American Express Travel services (imma travel agent).. im on KBR (halliburton) account.. over on clinton dr. 

if you want to check KBR's listings.. go to KBRJOBS.com maybe you too can be part of the evil corporation. like i always said.. long as they pay me, i could give a fuck what backhanded shit they do.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 06:52 AM~5605129
> *i'm a contractor..  i actually work for American Express Travel services (imma travel agent)..  im on KBR (halliburton) account.. over on clinton dr.
> 
> if you want to check KBR's listings.. go to KBRJOBS.com  maybe you too can be part of the evil corporation.    like i always said..  long as they pay me, i could give a fuck what backhanded shit they do.
> *


3 WHEELING PIMP


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:51 AM~5605128
> *Don't know if that will happen, looking into a job on the east side, bw-8/i-10; already got a contact and suppose to talk.
> *




:thumbsup: 

good luck!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So anyone heading out to Bryan, TX for Mac2Lac's 80's party on the 15th of July? I tried on my red adidas outfit from the 80's and let me say, that thing barely fit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 09:01 AM~5605151
> *So anyone heading out to Bryan, TX for Mac2Lac's 80's party on the 15th of July?  I tried on my red adidas outfit from the 80's and let me say, that thing barely fit.
> *


put it on ebay!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:01 AM~5605151
> *So anyone heading out to Bryan, TX for Mac2Lac's 80's party on the 15th of July?  I tried on my red adidas outfit from the 80's and let me say, that thing barely fit.
> *



michael got the pics!!! too funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 09:03 AM~5605157
> *michael got the pics!!!  too funny  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he did? did you hear the music? lmfao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 09:03 AM~5605155
> *put it on ebay!
> *


I still have my Nike windbreaker also :biggrin: 

Don't fit for chit. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2006, 09:52 AM~5599661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: t :biggrin: t :biggrin: t :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:05 AM~5605162
> *he did?  did you hear the music?  lmfao!
> *



no, it said hear audio and i asked him about it but he said there was nothing on it???? 

didn't need music, it was funny enough w/o it!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 09:08 AM~5605168
> *no, it said hear audio and i asked him about it but he said there was nothing on it????
> 
> didn't need music, it was funny enough w/o it!!
> *


  One was the Fat Booooyyssssss and the other was sugarhill gang. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats a nice flyer... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 09:09 AM~5605170
> *thats a nice flyer...  :biggrin:
> *


You going ellie?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:09 AM~5605170
> *thats a nice flyer...  :biggrin:
> *


did you get my pm about the flyer changes? :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 09:09 AM~5605172
> *You going ellie?
> *



too far away for me to know for sure.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 09:10 AM~5605175
> *did you get my pm about the flyer changes?  :happysad:
> *



just read it, Ill hook it up in a bit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, I'll post a pic in a sec... LOL


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 07:01 AM~5605151
> *  I tried on my red adidas outfit from the 80's and let me say, that thing barely fit.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 14 2006, 09:18 AM~5605194
> *:biggrin:
> *


Remember the days shortdog? LOL!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:21 AM~5605203
> *Remember the days shortdog?  LOL!
> 
> 
> ...




^~^~^RRRRRRIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPP^~^~^~

LOL!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

what up cathy, busy at work huh!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 09:28 AM~5605223
> *^~^~^RRRRRRIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPP^~^~^~
> 
> LOL!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thank god it's stretchable compared to the Nike. LOL


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 07:21 AM~5605203
> *Remember the days shortdog?  LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.......still have my Troop suit fromback n the day when L.L. use to wear it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 14 2006, 09:29 AM~5605230
> *Yup.......still have my Troop suit fromback n the day when L.L. use to wear it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We need to wear them for next halloween. LOL


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 07:30 AM~5605235
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> We need to wear them for next halloween.  LOL
> *


Actually I was gonna sport it to that oldschool concert last Friday before it got canceled.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jun 14 2006, 08:28 AM~5605224
> *what up cathy, busy at work huh!
> *



yeah i am busy like always!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 14 2006, 09:31 AM~5605240
> *Actually I was gonna sport it to that oldschool concert last Friday before it got canceled.
> *


Support your Prehistoric B-Boy and give me the heads up on the next one


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

yep thats what it seems like! im hopeing to make arrangments to go to the party really dont know how im gonna dress i was born in 87 and i caint even remeber being 1-13 so im not sure?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 09:32 AM~5605241
> *yeah i am busy like always!!
> *


This almost made me have a stroke last night. That pic of me on my head. LOL

*My Ex:* "people are wondering why i'm laughing...heehee... 
i like the figure four pic..."_help me with my legs_" LOL"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jun 14 2006, 08:34 AM~5605253
> *yep thats what it seems like! im hopeing to make arrangments to go to the party really dont know how im gonna dress i was born in 87 and i caint even remeber being 1-13 so im not sure?
> *



just watch some 80's movies....you'll be like "wth were ya'll thinking!!!!" I would highly recommend, Weird Science.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hell.. i might make ride out to bryan.. just to have excuse to sport adidas and a kango!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 09:37 AM~5605258
> *just watch some 80's movies....you'll be like "wth were ya'll thinking!!!!"  I would highly recommend, Weird Science.... :biggrin:
> *



or Ferris Buellers Day Off... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 09:38 AM~5605260
> *hell.. i might make ride out to bryan.. just to have excuse to sport adidas and a kango!
> 
> 
> ...


  Classic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 09:37 AM~5605258
> *just watch some 80's movies....you'll be like "wth were ya'll thinking!!!!"  I would highly recommend, Weird Science.... :biggrin:
> *


naw naw naw.. fast times at richmont high.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 09:39 AM~5605265
> *naw naw naw..  fast times at richmont high.
> *


 :nono: Beat Street


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 09:38 AM~5605260
> *hell.. i might make ride out to bryan.. just to have excuse to sport adidas and a kango!
> 
> 
> ...



I still sport addidas, red and white ones.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 08:38 AM~5605260
> *hell.. i might make ride out to bryan.. just to have excuse to sport adidas and a kango!
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon, ALL are invited!!! got some cousins comin' from Dallas area too!!! just pm me your "real" name and how many guests you'd like to bring.....i'll add you to my everexpanding list!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 09:40 AM~5605266
> *:nono:  Beat Street
> *



:thumbsup: 

Breakin"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 09:40 AM~5605266
> *:nono:  Beat Street
> *


breakin' with boogaloo shrimp!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 09:41 AM~5605274
> *breakin' with boogaloo shrimp!
> 
> 
> ...


Ozone & Turbo :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

BTW Pete- if you decide to watch Weird Science, I'll go ahead and tell you upfront, the doll thing....it doesn't actually work...it's just a movie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

email sent Cathy...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 14 2006, 09:29 AM~5605230
> *Yup.......still have my Troop suit fromback n the day when L.L. use to wear it!
> *


i still have an old troop jacket somewere


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Latin - I sent Michael the posts you put up here's his reply:

"hahahaha....he's a retard...i can't believe he posted 
them....hahaha....don't hate on the homemade adidas 
socks....hahahah...he did look like he was struggling to hold his 
leg......I CAN'T BREEF......i bet he has a stiff neck today from doing a 
headstand...AGAINST THE WALL.....hahahahah.....he's gonna bust out the for the party for real...i mean LITERALLY BUST OUT HAHAHAHAHAH"




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 09:49 AM~5605303
> *Latin - I sent Michael the posts you put up here's his reply:
> 
> "hahahaha....he's a retard...i can't believe he posted
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

This is what he sent me: hey...i'll tell darkness to go as flava
flav.....all he needs is a grill and a huge clock....haha....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 06:20 AM~5605039
> *due to cops
> *


pinches maranos


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 08:44 AM~5605286
> *email sent Cathy...
> *



Got'em.....PERFECT.....THANKS AGAIN ELLIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 10:02 AM~5605343
> *Got'em.....PERFECT.....THANKS AGAIN ELLIE!! :thumbsup:
> *



youre welcome.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jun 14 2006, 09:49 AM~5605301
> *i still have an old troop jacket somewere
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 10:09 AM~5605369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2006, 04:09 PM~5601870
> *only thing he bought was a can of chrome paint and a can of silver paint ...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Lmao, I miss you LiL, I should come back more often


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 10:28 AM~5605445
> *:uh:
> *


Did you want to be Ozone? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 10:38 AM~5605485
> *Did you want to be Ozone?  :dunno:
> *


YEAH.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 09:38 AM~5605485
> *Did you want to be Ozone?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 09:37 AM~5605480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!! ........ THAT SHIT SOUNDS LIKE FUN.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 08:21 AM~5605203
> *Remember the days shortdog?  LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA............MY AH...DIDAS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 08:14 AM~5605024
> *o' friendly azz people.  people wave hi to me when im in da 68.. i just fk'n ignore em.  unless is a  brawd with big tetas.
> *


People wave at me in the lecab too... Thay always say i need swangers :uh: :uh:



:thumbsup: To waving tetas...... :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 14 2006, 10:58 AM~5605632
> *People wave at me in the lecab too... Thay always say i need swangers :uh:  :uh:
> :thumbsup: To waving tetas...... :cheesy:
> *



And a flying lady hood ornament... IMO 



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 10:57 AM~5606049
> *And a flying lady hood ornament... IMO
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 11:57 AM~5606049
> *And a flying lady hood ornament... IMO
> :biggrin:
> *


wondered how come then naked brawd hood ornaments are never of a fat chic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 12:29 PM~5606208
> *wondered how come then naked brawd hood ornaments are never of a fat chic.
> *


Would slow down the vehicle due to aerodynamics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 12:30 PM~5606209
> *Would slow down the vehicle due to aerodynamics
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown.looks like everybodies working


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 14 2006, 02:02 PM~5606696
> *wuz up htown.looks like everybodies working*




:roflmao: :roflmao: 




:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MMMAAANNNN!!!! I just got off the phone w/another homegirl that wants in on the party she turns 30 in sept. but loves this 80's idea.....


:0 

Ellie, I'll hold off on flyer changes till I have a sit down w/both girls!!! Sorry


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 02:41 PM~5606951
> *MMMAAANNNN!!!! I just got off the phone w/another homegirl that wants in on the party she turns 30 in sept. but loves this 80's idea.....
> :0
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 14 2006, 01:42 PM~5606955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



seriously i'm so surprised at the response i'm getting, everyone is just lovin the 80's theme.....we'll have our own I love the 80's show goin on that night.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. ill bring some cardboard so i can get my break on...
and ill bring a ambulance unit just incase one of yall old ass foos think yall stil got the moves..
they dont call it breakdancing for nothing..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2006, 01:54 PM~5607027
> *yeah.. ill bring some cardboard so i can get my break on...
> and ill bring a ambulance unit just incase one of yall old ass foos think yall stil got the moves..
> they dont call it breakdancing for nothing..
> *



you do that, working on a breakdancing competition.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 12:56 PM~5607036
> *you do that, working on a breakdancing competition.......
> *


koo.. i havent danced in yrs.. but i might got a lil something something...


all the old folks bring your knee pads and beanies...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2006, 02:07 PM~5607112
> *koo.. i havent danced in yrs.. but i might got a lil something something...
> all the old folks bring your knee pads and beanies...
> *



Latin, Michael said you and him can stay on the wall doing headstands w/two rolls of quarters!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

EVERYONE ELSE: Just spoke w/the club manager and drink specials *ALL NIGHT*
$1.75 domestics
$1.50 wells
$3 long island ice teas

margarita machines w/be smokin'!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 03:16 PM~5607181
> *Latin, Michael said you and him can stay on the wall doing headstands w/two rolls of quarters!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> EVERYONE ELSE: Just spoke w/the club manager and drink specials ALL NIGHT
> ...


Yep. got to sport the rolls of quarters. lol I won't post that pic though. LMFAO.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ahh what the hell. :buttkick:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 02:46 PM~5607317
> *Ahh what the hell.  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


looking like the pink panther. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 02:46 PM~5607317
> *Ahh what the hell.  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU POSTED THAT!!!HAHHAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU TOLD YOUR EX TO FIX YOUR LEGS FOR THE POSE!!!????!!!! LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"I CAN'T BREEF" LMAO!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 14 2006, 03:53 PM~5607366
> *looking like the pink panther. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it's red, just that the phone and lighting made it look like that. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 01:46 PM~5607317
> *Ahh what the hell.  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


who the hell is that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 03:54 PM~5607372
> *OMG!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU POSTED THAT!!!HAHHAHAHAHAH :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU TOLD YOUR EX TO FIX YOUR LEGS FOR THE POSE!!!????!!!!  LMAO!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


yeah i couldn't get them mugs up. MY equillibrium is all gone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2006, 03:55 PM~5607390
> *who the hell is that
> *


"TU PADRE BUEY"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 01:57 PM~5607402
> *"TU PADRE BUEY"
> *


oh yea.. cool.. is that you foo.. or some dumbass yall found on the net


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2006, 04:20 PM~5607582
> *oh yea.. cool.. is that you foo.. or some dumbass yall found on the net
> *


It's me. Had to do something stupid but not as stupid as letting another man wipe caca on me. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2006, 03:16 PM~5607181
> *EVERYONE ELSE: Just spoke w/the club manager and drink specials ALL NIGHT
> $1.75 domestics
> $1.50 wells
> ...


kinda steep.. gonna sneek in my own flask of something stronger anyway.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 02:51 PM~5607790
> *kinda steep..  gonna sneek in my own flask of something stronger anyway..  :biggrin:
> *


boy said 1.75 is steep for a beer :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2006, 05:05 PM~5607860
> *boy said 1.75 is steep for a beer  :biggrin:
> *


boy? slow down.. imma GROWN AZZ MAN! and yeah.. that is kinda steep.. i can buy whole bottle of liquor , that'll make me about 15 drinks..for like $17.99. i don't drink beer much.. rum/coke is my drink of choice.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 03:09 PM~5607877
> *boy?  slow down..  imma GROWN AZZ MAN!  and yeah..  that is kinda steep..  i can buy whole bottle of liquor , that'll make me about 15 drinks..for like $17.99.  i don't drink beer much..  rum/coke  is my drink of choice.
> *


3 wheeling pimp


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 03:33 PM~5607624
> *It's me.  Had to do something stupid but not as stupid as letting another man wipe caca on me.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:dirty sanchez


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 11:29 AM~5606208
> *wondered how come then naked brawd hood ornaments are never of a fat chic.
> *


Closest thing I could find to a fat naked hood ornament....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 14 2006, 05:23 PM~5607950
> *Closest thing I could find to a fat naked hood ornament....
> 
> 
> ...


that rules!! wheres the "buy now" option???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 04:27 PM~5607974
> *that rules!!  wheres the "buy now" option???
> *


I dunno but i seen it in Bryan on the nose of this Cadillac....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 14 2006, 03:23 PM~5607950
> *Closest thing I could find to a fat naked hood ornament....
> 
> 
> ...


cool as boss hog


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 02:33 PM~5607624
> *It's me.  Had to do something stupid but not as stupid as letting another man wipe caca on me.  :biggrin:
> *


here we go again.. the ya get a blood rush


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 02:46 PM~5607317
> *Ahh what the hell.  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2006, 05:41 PM~5608066
> *here we go again.. the ya get a blood rush
> *


You know it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2006, 02:46 PM~5607317
> *Ahh what the hell.  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


What the HELL is right!! I knew Latin was Evil!!! :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 14 2006, 04:55 PM~5608136
> *What the HELL is right!!  I knew Latin was Evil!!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

True Eminence Car Wash Saturday June 17th @ Burger King on Spencer and Burke in Pasadena. 9am to 3pm

We are raising money for our upcoming charity carshow, date TBA soon....thanks


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 14 2006, 05:30 PM~5608636
> *True Eminence Car Wash Saturday June 17th @ Burger King on Spencer and Burke in Pasadena. 9am to 3pm
> 
> We are raising money for our upcoming charity carshow, date TBA soon....thanks
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2006, 06:30 AM~5593258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin latin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 10 2006, 01:40 PM~5585540
> *SO WUZ UP WITH RICHMOND TONIGHT.ANYBODY GOING????
> *


forget richmond....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 14 2006, 07:07 PM~5608800
> *forget richmond....
> *


i will never forget.if u cruise it they will come. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 14 2006, 09:24 PM~5609160
> *i will never forget.if u cruise it they will come. :biggrin:
> *


pigs maybe.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 07:54 PM~5609280
> *pigs maybe.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 09:54 PM~5609280
> *pigs maybe.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 08:54 PM~5609280
> *pigs maybe.
> *


mmm i am cravingsome kolaches now :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 03:51 PM~5607790
> *kinda steep..  gonna sneek in my own flask of something stronger anyway..  :biggrin:
> *



Not steep for this town, BELIEVE ME, at the dance halls a can of beer is $3!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 15 2006, 06:39 AM~5610657
> *mmm i am cravingsome kolaches now  :biggrin:
> *



Hex are coming to the party?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 15 2006, 06:43 AM~5610662
> *Hex are coming to the party?
> *


I am not sure yet.....no other plans for that day yet.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

last pic of my car on this topic (maybe) Ill be starting my own topic in the post your rides section. :biggrin: 












are those skinny whites... :0 :0 ??!!??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 15 2006, 07:50 AM~5610672
> *last pic of my car on this topic (maybe) Ill be starting my own topic in the post your rides section.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Ellie


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 15 2006, 06:50 AM~5610672
> *last pic of my car on this topic (maybe) Ill be starting my own topic in the post your rides section.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good idea Mr Ego :uh: HAAHHA jk :biggrin: good looking job buddeh :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 07:55 AM~5610679
> *Looks good Ellie
> *



thanks bro... 

A sheriff followed me for a while on my way home yesterday... It brought back memories :roflmao: .


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 15 2006, 07:57 AM~5610683
> *good idea Mr Ego :uh:  HAAHHA jk  :biggrin:  good looking job buddeh :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 14 2006, 05:46 PM~5608706
> *
> *


i was gonna wash my truck friday, but now i'll wait 1 more day.let them sweat in this HOTT ASS weather. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 15 2006, 07:59 AM~5610687
> *thanks bro...
> 
> A sheriff followed me for a while on my way home yesterday... It brought back memories  :roflmao: .
> *


I haven't had a copy follow me since i rolled a regal back in '97


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jun 15 2006, 07:41 AM~5610658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in my monte.. @baybrook mall pigs followed me around for like 30 minutes in the parking lot.. he finally pulled next to me and said "why are you just driving around.. you waiting on someone?" i was like "nope.. wondering how long i had to drive in circles until you came fucking with me :biggrin: ". he didnt like that response.. and looked for every reason to lock me up..or even give me ticket.. but tags were clean.. had insurance.. seatbelts on.. he even checked depth of tire tread.. but they happen to be brand new. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 08:27 AM~5610741
> *i know.. i was just being dumb.  i am gonna sneak in some stronger stuff though!  :biggrin:
> still haven't seen setup pic Top Secret!  :roflmao:  nah, I want to take some with a real camera for better detail....
> 
> ...


getting harrassed :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I've been checkin out 80's videos on YouTube...I'm trippen b/c they are so funny!!!

Added Wonder if I take you home by Lisa Lisa to myspace

Honestly I don't think I ever saw it before


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said "top secret" lol.. hope you're not hiding some wood 2x4 battery brackets! lol j/k


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 08:36 AM~5610762
> *man said "top secret"  lol..  hope you're not hiding some wood 2x4 battery brackets!  lol  j/k
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 15 2006, 08:32 AM~5610754
> *getting harrassed :thumbsdown:
> *


ha.. i had ptown cop ask me if i thought my car was safe..cause front tires were bowed out.. i hit switch and said "they straight now" :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking for 8 inch chrome cylindes if any of u playas have some laying around.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 15 2006, 08:35 AM~5610760
> *I've been checkin out 80's videos on YouTube...I'm trippen b/c they are so funny!!!
> 
> Added Wonder if I take you home by Lisa Lisa to myspace
> ...


I have 7 dvds full of freestyle videos from the 80's. I could make $$ if i knew how to burn copies of them.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2006, 08:17 AM~5599516
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty8imp, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ
> MORNING
> *


good morning!


two days late. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2006, 09:09 AM~5610899
> *good morning!
> two days late.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


well, good morning .. hrny brn eyz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin.. i got my hotel for da 80's bash.. same place u at. don't come knocking on door at 3am askin to borrow some ice! :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 07:51 AM~5610819
> *I have 7 dvds full of freestyle videos from the 80's.  I could make $$ if i knew how to burn copies of them.
> *


hehe my specialty


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 09:13 AM~5610912
> *latin..  i got my hotel for da 80's bash..  same place u at.    don't come knocking on door at 3am askin to borrow some ice!  :nono:
> *


Sorry mayne but I don't drink and no need for ice.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sixt8imp, what you going dressed as?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

80's for essays:

LL COOL J:
B-BOY: *DJLATIN* :biggrin: 
FLAVA FLAV:
NERD:
RUN DMC:
FAT BOYS:
TURBO:
OZONE:
GEEK:
HEADBANGER:
PREPPY:
GOTHIC:
PUNK:


(anyone remember other types post it up)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2006, 01:27 PM~5555079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dualhex02 back to work!!! lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 09:25 AM~5610952
> *Dualhex02 back to work!!!  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 09:22 AM~5610943
> *80's for essays:
> 
> LL COOL J:
> ...


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Puro taconazo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 10:18 AM~5611169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at all them jalapenos. no wonder u get the shits all the time..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 10:35 AM~5611258
> *look at all them jalapenos.  no wonder u get the shits all the time..
> *



Latin's going to be hurtin' in a bit...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 15 2006, 10:46 AM~5611307
> *Latin's going to be hurtin' in a bit...
> *


my stomach'sarumblin' :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 09:18 AM~5611169
> *Puro taconazo
> 
> 
> ...


PLAYING WITH FIRE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jun 15 2006, 10:52 AM~5611337
> *PLAYING WITH FIRE.
> *


It's alright, it's my secret recipe for Artistic cellphone pics. :happysad:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 10:04 AM~5611414
> *It's alright, it's my secret recipe for Artistic cellphone pics.  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: .......I REMEMBER THE ONE WHERE YOU GOT "RIPPED OFF" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jun 15 2006, 11:10 AM~5611457
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf: .......I REMEMBER THE ONE WHERE YOU GOT "RIPPED OFF"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  

man i'm having stomach pains like a mofoka. That's what i get for trying to get my $$ worth by adding jalapenos and salsa since el primo hiked the tacos .25 cents.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 10:11 AM~5611469
> *
> 
> man i'm having stomach pains like a mofoka.  That's what i get for trying to get my $$ worth by adding jalapenos and salsa since el primo hiked the tacos .25 cents.
> *


DAMN HOMIE. THATS HI-WAY ROBERY.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 13 2006, 10:21 PM~5603501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have it on my myspace ... I'll put it back up ...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 11:11 AM~5611469
> *
> 
> man i'm having stomach pains like a mofoka.  That's what i get for trying to get my $$ worth by adding jalapenos and salsa since el primo hiked the tacos .25 cents.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

Do you think?

Tacos de jalapeno.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2006, 11:28 AM~5611608
> *I used to have it on my myspace ... I'll put it back up ...
> *


mine is..

Slippin´ into darkness 
Take my mind beyond the dreams 
I was slippin´ into darkness 
Take my mind beyond the dreams 

Where I talk to my brother, oh, oh, oh 
Who never said their name 

Slippin´ into darkness 
When I heard my mother say 
I was slippin´ into darkness 
When I heard my mother say 
(Hey, what´d she say, what´d she say) 

You been slippin´ into darkness, oh, oh, oh 
Pretty soon you´re gonna pay 

oh, oh, oh, oh.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 11:11 AM~5611469
> *
> 
> man i'm having stomach pains like a mofoka.  That's what i get for trying to get my $$ worth by adding jalapenos and salsa since el primo hiked the tacos .25 cents.
> *


told ya! :twak: 


you been kinda quiet.. ass burning like hell huh.. you prolly sitting on can as i type


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 11:35 AM~5611668
> *told ya!  :twak:
> you been kinda quiet..  ass burning like hell huh..  you prolly sitting on can as i type
> *


Nope, i was busy posting some knowledge in Off Topic :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 15 2006, 11:42 AM~5611715
> *:biggrin:
> *


You going to hook up my request?

Oh, btw I think provok has ways to print up some 80's t-shirts in case someone wants to ask him for some.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 10:50 AM~5611763
> *You going to hook up my request?
> 
> Oh, btw I think provok has ways to print up some 80's t-shirts in case someone wants to ask him for some.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 10:50 AM~5611763
> *You going to hook up my request?
> 
> Oh, btw I think provok has ways to print up some 80's t-shirts in case someone wants to ask him for some.
> *


I WANT THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE A SUIT.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 11:50 AM~5611763
> *You going to hook up my request?
> 
> Oh, btw I think provok has ways to print up some 80's t-shirts in case someone wants to ask him for some.
> *



Yeah, I ll drop some off on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Just hot off the press:

Oldies CC
Oscar Solano challenges Gabriel Martinez (D.J. Latin) for a run down the Baytown racepark.

Oscar Solano: 1973 Chevrolet Camaro w/ 360 Dodge V-8
D.J. Latin: 1986 Buick Grand National w/ 231 Intercooled Turbocharged v-6

Get ready to place your bets. Date to be announced. We're looking towards the end of August.*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 12:17 PM~5611861
> *Just hot off the press:
> 
> Oldies CC
> ...



this should be interesting...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 07:22 AM~5610943
> *80's for essays:
> 
> LL COOL J:
> ...


Ice T with his skiing gogles... and you know you loved MENUDO (the singing group)
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 15 2006, 12:21 PM~5611886
> *Ice T with his skiing gogles...  and you know you loved MENUDO (the singing group)
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, my sis was all into Menudo while i was into martial arts/bruce lee stuff.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 08:11 AM~5610907
> *well, good morning .. hrny brn eyz
> *


:wave: whats goin on?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 09:35 AM~5611258
> *look at all them jalapenos.  no wonder u get the shits all the time..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 10:11 AM~5611469
> *
> 
> man i'm having stomach pains like a mofoka.  That's what i get for trying to get my $$ worth by adding jalapenos and salsa since el primo hiked the tacos .25 cents.
> *


 :roflmao: 

youre fkin crazy!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 11:17 AM~5611861
> *Just hot off the press:
> 
> Oldies CC
> ...



my $$$ is on the GN....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Jun 15 2006, 12:31 PM~5611960
> *my $$$ is on the GN....
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=267885


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2006, 12:29 PM~5611944
> *:wave: whats goin on?
> *


not a fucking thing.. putting in my 8 hours to "da man".. thinking about what bar imma go to , to peep basketball game tonite.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 11:50 AM~5612004
> *not a fucking thing..  putting in my 8 hours to "da man"..  thinking about what bar imma go to , to peep basketball game tonite.
> *


  

imma be watching the game at home. got money on that game.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 07:22 AM~5610943
> *80's for essays:
> 
> LL COOL J:
> ...


THAT WUZ A GOOD YR. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2006, 02:57 PM~5612736
> *
> 
> imma be watching the game at home. got money on that game.
> *


you got big screen and a bar? if so.. imma roll thru.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 08:18 AM~5611169
> *Puro taconazo
> 
> 
> ...


THEM TACO'S LOOK GOOD, BUT TO @@@@ HOT.
I HOPE U HAVE A ICE COLD COKE WITH THAT.
WHAT A BRAVE MAN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 15 2006, 02:59 PM~5612744
> *THAT WUZ A GOOD YR. :biggrin:
> *


were you even born yet? thought u were a youngin.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2006, 12:36 PM~5612615
> *uffin:
> *


HELLO SIC 713
**************DID SOMEBODY SAID PARTY***********


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 15 2006, 03:08 PM~5612796
> *HELLO SIC 713
> **************DID SOMEBODY SAID PARY***********
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 15 2006, 03:02 PM~5612760
> *THEM TACO'S LOOK GOOD, BUT TO @@@@ HOT.
> I HOPE U HAVE A ICE COLD COKE WITH THAT.
> WHAT A BRAVE MAN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


No coke just water


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 15 2006, 01:08 PM~5612796
> *HELLO SIC 713
> **************DID SOMEBODY SAID PARTY***********
> 
> ...


wats up babygirl


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2006, 01:28 PM~5612873
> *wats up babygirl
> *


WORKING HARD...
BY THE DO U KNOW ANYONE WHO DOES GOOD CHROME WORK.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 15 2006, 03:32 PM~5612897
> *
> BY THE DO U KNOW ANYONE WHO DOES GOOD CHROME WORK.
> *


Auto Chrome Bumper Exchange
(713) 921-6295
8106 E Erath St
Houston, TX 77012

if you drop stuff off mon-tues it'll be ready by fri-sat.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a-1 behind hobby airport or auto chrome...
a-1 did my part last yr when i brought out the bike
auto chrome re-did my handle bars for the san antonio show


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 10:50 AM~5611763
> *You going to hook up my request?
> 
> Oh, btw I think provok has ways to print up some 80's t-shirts in case someone wants to ask him for some.
> *


If so, I want a Voltron one....and thats the lions not the friggin cars Voltron!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 08:22 AM~5610943
> *80's for essays:
> 
> LL COOL J:
> ...


Well I am sure you heard by now I am Axl Rose!! HAHA so you want MEtallica looking headbangers or you talking about glam rock headbangers like them fools in Poison?!? I think Poison would be funnier but also gayer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2006, 04:45 PM~5613330
> *a-1 behind hobby airport or auto chrome...
> a-1 did my part last yr when i brought out the bike
> auto chrome re-did my handle bars for the san antonio show
> *


dude at auto chrome use to do my sis.. so he gives me good rate! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 04:53 PM~5613380
> *dude at auto chrome use to do my sis.. so he gives me good rate!  :biggrin:
> *


PICS?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 15 2006, 01:32 PM~5612897
> *WORKING HARD...
> BY THE DO U KNOW ANYONE WHO DOES GOOD CHROME WORK.
> *


superior plating.

after using them i dont think i ever go back to the place on erath. 

"NO YELLOW"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 15 2006, 04:57 PM~5613395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. although i never had yellow problem with auto chrome..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2006, 03:23 PM~5613428
> *superior plating.
> 
> after using them i dont think i ever go back to the place on erath.
> ...


show off


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

by the way.. if you're worried about rust.. you can try this stuff.. i use it on my gat.. and chrome gas door on 02.. and ain't seen bit of rust!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 15 2006, 02:53 PM~5613380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i havent had that problem yet..this was my 1st time going there..i never had a yellow problem with a-1... how are they prices..wats the turn around time


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damn its dead in here....this sucks. I cant get online during the day like I used to :angry:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damn i'm dieing over here.. boredom is setting in fast! ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 15 2006, 07:07 PM~5613964
> *damn its dead in here....this sucks.  I cant get online during the day like I used to  :angry:
> *


you still have your stapler to talk to! lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 07:07 PM~5614206
> *you still have your stapler to talk to!  lol
> 
> 
> ...


I left my bitch at work.....but I am cheating on her with a Sparco Brand cheap ho AHHAHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 10:17 AM~5611861
> *Just hot off the press:
> 
> Oldies CC
> ...


got 500 on the grand  :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

whats up all.... :biggrin: hope everyone doing good


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 15 2006, 07:50 AM~5610672
> *last pic of my car on this topic (maybe) Ill be starting my own topic in the post your rides section.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC ELLIE... I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT MAYNE...I DON'T CARE WHAT PEOPLE SAY BOUT YOU, U A COOL CAT BRO...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2006, 04:42 PM~5613830
> *ha ha ha..
> i havent had that problem yet..this was my 1st time going there..i never had a yellow problem with a-1... how are they prices..wats the turn around time
> *


a-1 you shouldnt have yellow problem i hear they are very good. auto chrome. i had some stuff there and it was ok....but you get what u pay for.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2006, 08:11 PM~5614720
> *a-1 you shouldnt have yellow problem i hear they are very good. auto chrome. i had some stuff there and it was ok....but you get what u pay for.
> *


kool.. ill keep that in mind


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Can cun pics >>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=268030


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 04:53 PM~5613380
> *dude at auto chrome use to do my sis.. so he gives me good rate!  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 16 2006, 12:00 AM~5615366
> *Can cun pics >>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=268030
> *


lookin good.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2006, 05:23 PM~5613428
> *superior plating.
> 
> after using them i dont think i ever go back to the place on erath.
> ...



you did a good job with that chrome spray paint... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

It's Friday but not payday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 07:39 AM~5616663
> *It's Friday but not payday
> *



Over here every Friday is payday. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 07:39 AM~5616665
> *Over here every Friday is payday.  :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice baller


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 15 2006, 09:53 PM~5614634
> *NICE PIC ELLIE... I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT MAYNE...I DON'T CARE WHAT PEOPLE SAY BOUT YOU, U A COOL CAT BRO...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 07:41 AM~5616667
> *Must be nice baller
> *



:nono: not me...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 11:17 AM~5611861
> *Just hot off the press:
> 
> Oldies CC
> ...




:thumbsup: 

LET ME KNOW I'LL GO. GIT'ER DONE! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 07:42 AM~5616670
> *:nono: not me...
> *


Don't lie with your lifted cutty :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 16 2006, 07:43 AM~5616671
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> LET ME KNOW I'LL GO.  GIT'ER DONE!  LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Went by his house to take pics of his engine, etc.. will post laters.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 06:39 AM~5616663
> *It's Friday but not payday
> *


Payday fue ayer buey HAHAAH tha 15th and 1st nukkah!! Hence I had spending money for last night at Drink :biggrin: Ringing in JOhnny's bday anoche. Also my homegirl Marlena's.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 06:39 AM~5616665
> *Over here every Friday is payday.  :biggrin:
> *


so you get a bunch of little checks instead of 2 bigger checks a month....which gives the illusion of ballin! me<-not ballin :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 07:56 AM~5616703
> *Payday fue ayer buey HAHAAH tha 15th and 1st nukkah!!  Hence I had spending money for last night at Drink  :biggrin:  Ringing in JOhnny's bday anoche.  Also my homegirl Marlena's.
> *


I use to hate getting paide the 1st & 15th especially on months that have 31 days. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 07:58 AM~5616704
> *so you get a bunch of little checks instead of 2 bigger checks a month....which gives the illusion of ballin!    me<-not ballin  :angry:
> *




Nah, foo I get 4 BIG checks... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 08:04 AM~5616713
> *Nah,  foo I get 4 BIG checks...  :biggrin:
> *


baller


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:07 AM~5616722
> *baller
> *



I didnt mean there was big money written on the checks, just that the paper the checks are written on is big :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 04:58 AM~5616588
> *you did a good job with that chrome spray paint...  :biggrin:
> *


i bought 2 cases of chrome paint. gonna be a whole lot of painting going on


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2006, 08:10 AM~5616728
> *i bought 2 cases of chrome paint.  gonna be a whole lot of painting going on
> *



Pics?


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 08:12 AM~5616735
> *Pics?
> :biggrin:
> *


dvd?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 15 2006, 08:22 AM~5610943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hair looks cute w/the rolls, did you get them done while you were there?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2006, 08:14 AM~5616741
> *I added one you forgot :biggrin:
> Your hair looks cute w/the rolls, did you get them done while you were there?
> *


BOY GEORGE: ELLIE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:15 AM~5616744
> *BOY GEORGE:  ELLIE
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

f that... You forgot the pics of you at Conrads with the manniquin and wig... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 16 2006, 07:59 AM~5616705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics? lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 08:22 AM~5616756
> *i get paid..ever other friday.  1st and 15th is for government checks!
> pics?  lol
> *



te hablan Latin... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 08:27 AM~5616772
> *te hablan Latin... :biggrin:
> *


it's back in this topic somewhere. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:30 AM~5616782
> *it's back in this topic somewhere.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OH by the way, that's Juanito, couldn't find the pic of me with the wig :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 07:30 AM~5616782
> *it's back in this topic somewhere.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHA thats another Dirty Darkness style moment. WHY would you pose for that and let someone take a pic. AHHAH good times. At least he wasnt mad about it :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:30 AM~5616782
> *it's back in this topic somewhere.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:39 AM~5616805
> *OH by the way, that's Juanito, couldn't find the pic of me with the wig  :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 07:39 AM~5616805
> *OH by the way, that's Juanito, couldn't find the pic of me with the wig  :biggrin:
> *


umm yeah. how convenient. HAHA


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 01:47 PM~5612944
> *Auto Chrome Bumper Exchange
> (713) 921-6295
> 8106 E Erath St
> ...


THANK TRYING TO GET READY 4 LRM. ALWAYS RUSH TO LAST MIN. OR RUSHING THE NIGHT BEFORE THE CAR SHOW. WHY IS THAT. BUT IT'S CRAZY AND FUN.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 16 2006, 08:43 AM~5616820
> *THANK TRYING TO GET READY 4 LRM. ALWAYS RUSH TO LAST MIN. OR RUSHING THE NIGHT BEFORE THE CAR SHOW. WHY IS THAT. BUT IT'S CRAZY AND FUN.
> *


not me.. if my shit aint ready.. imma roll to show with my ride leaking brake fluid.. dirty.. and empty liquor bottles iin trunk! could give a fuck! hell with getting all stressed out over a show.. never again!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

GOOD MORNING H-TOWN
TGIF!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 06:12 AM~5616735
> *Pics?
> :biggrin:
> *


i bought like 24 cans should be enuff to do the whole undercarriage in time for houston show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2006, 08:48 AM~5616833
> *i bought like 24 cans should be enuff to do the whole undercarriage in time for houston show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2006, 07:48 AM~5616833
> *i bought like 24 cans should be enuff to do the whole undercarriage in time for houston show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2006, 08:48 AM~5616833
> *i bought like 24 cans should be enuff to do the whole undercarriage in time for houston show.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 
you can do your silver leafing with that too... :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 06:51 AM~5616842
> *:thumbsup:
> you can do your silver leafing with that too...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i was gonna use foil and super glue no point in doing it the real way, since my car doesnt have a real paint job. :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
I CANT WAIT TO SEE ANY NEW CARS & BIKES OUT THERE.
DOES EVERYBODY HAS THERE DIG CAMERA READY AND CHARGE UP.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 08:41 AM~5616811
> *AHAHA thats another Dirty Darkness style moment.  WHY would you pose for that and let someone take a pic. AHHAH good times.  At least he wasnt mad about it  :uh:
> *


It's called clowning around and not worrying about what people think.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you can also add pinstripe with some sharpies


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2006, 08:52 AM~5616845
> *i was gonna use foil and super glue no point in doing it the real way, since my car doesnt have a real paint job.  :biggrin:
> *



I thought that is what silver leafing was, its not?


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 16 2006, 08:53 AM~5616847
> *:thumbsup:
> I CANT WAIT TO SEE ANY NEW CARS & BIKES OUT THERE.
> DOES EVERYBODY HAS THERE DIG CAMERA READY AND CHARGE UP.
> *


Yep, ready for the bikini contest


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im ready to take some pics of this cadillac that i heard is gonna bust out hard.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 16 2006, 08:52 AM~5616845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


basicly..but the silver leaf is way thinner.. i got whole box of the stuff.. from a "do-it-yourself" project.. i never followed thru on!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 02:01 PM~5612757
> *you got big screen and a bar? if so..  imma roll thru.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2006, 02:57 PM~5612736
> *
> 
> imma be watching the game at home. got money on that game.
> *


big baller :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 06:53 AM~5616851
> *you can also add pinstripe with some sharpies
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 
ALREADY CUTTING CONERS. BEFORE THE SHOW.

WELL FOR GOLD LEAF I HAVE A FRIEND THAT DOES STICKER GOLD LEAF. I'VE HAVE IT ON THE HULK BIKE I USE TO HAVE. LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 06:39 AM~5616663
> *It's Friday but not payday
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 08:53 AM~5616851
> *you can also add pinstripe with some sharpies
> 
> 
> ...


yea i know sum girls use those for they eyebrows


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 07:57 AM~5616866
> *big baller  :biggrin:
> *


i wish!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

x3


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP SLIM READY FOR LMR SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2006, 07:59 AM~5616876
> *yea i know sum girls use those for they eyebrows
> *


 :roflmao: 

not me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:01 AM~5616884
> *:roflmao:
> 
> not me.
> *


pics? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:01 AM~5616886
> *pics?  :cheesy:
> *


nah you dont wanna see. imma big fat nasty.  :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:01 AM~5616886
> *pics?  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 16 2006, 08:58 AM~5616872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> ALREADY CUTTING CONERS. BEFORE THE SHOW.
> 
> ...


ha.. you wanna talk about cutting corners.. in below picture.. you see the izusu rodeo in next to my monte.. on 3? that man has regular blk factory paint..but used like 5 cans of that hair spray with glitter.. all over it.. to give it look of a flake paint job!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 08:02 AM~5616892
> *x2
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:02 AM~5616891
> *nah you dont wanna see. imma big fat nasty.   :roflmao:
> *


  You going to the L.R.M. show?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

x4


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:03 AM~5616895
> *  You going to the L.R.M. show?
> *


what do you think? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:04 AM~5616902
> *what do you think? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:02 AM~5616891
> *nah you dont wanna see. imma big fat nasty.   :roflmao:
> *


stop lying..post some pics


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:04 AM~5616905
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 09:05 AM~5616906
> *stop lying..post some pics
> *


I still have a lot of pics from her, what you got? (trade)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 09:02 AM~5616893
> *ha.. you wanna talk about cutting corners..  in below picture.. you see the izusu rodeo in next to my monte.. on 3?  that man has regular blk factory paint..but used like 5 cans of that hair spray with glitter.. all over it.. to give it look of a flake paint job!
> 
> 
> ...



damn, im writing that down. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:06 AM~5616912
> *I still have a lot of pics from her, what you got?  (trade)
> *


man said trade! lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 08:05 AM~5616906
> *stop lying..post some pics
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:06 AM~5616912
> *I still have a lot of pics from her, what you got?  (trade)
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 09:07 AM~5616918
> *man said trade!  lol
> *


That's the way we do it in Layitlow, No0b.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 09:06 AM~5616914
> *damn, im writing that down.  :biggrin:
> *


knew someone would! :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:06 AM~5616912
> *I still have a lot of pics from her, what you got?  (trade)
> *


you fker!! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:08 AM~5616929
> *you fker!! :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


   

still have the one... nah, won't say. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:09 AM~5616934
> *
> 
> still have the one... nah, won't say.  :angel:
> *


 :0 why havent you sent it to me yet???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:09 AM~5616934
> *
> 
> still have the one... nah, won't say.  :angel:
> *


u know you cant resist....pinche latin....i bet your finger is twitching to post it up haha :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 09:10 AM~5616940
> *u know you cant resist....pinche latin....i bet your finger is twitching to post it up haha  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:10 AM~5616938
> *:0 why havent you sent it to me yet???
> *


i still have to scan it. LOL
that's back before i got a digital camera


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 09:10 AM~5616940
> *u know you cant resist....pinche latin....i bet your finger is twitching to post it up haha  :biggrin:
> *


Let me just tell you it's a good angle


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:11 AM~5616943
> *i still have to scan it.  LOL
> that's back before i got a digital camera
> *


mayne i cant remember that far back... part of last night is a blank. I dont remember leaving, but I got home. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:13 AM~5616947
> *Let me just tell you it's a good angle
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:13 AM~5616947
> *Let me just tell you it's a good angle
> *


...scan, photobucket and shoot the link at me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 09:14 AM~5616952
> *...scan, photobucket and shoot the link at me
> *


What you got to trade?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2006, 06:59 AM~5616876
> *yea i know sum girls use those for they eyebrows
> *


WHAT!! 
NOW THAT CRAZY WHAT KIND OF GIRL R U HANGING AROUND WITH SILM. :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
This isn't the pic though


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:14 AM~5616955
> *What you got to trade?
> *



Ive got some tradeable material from Juanitos last photoshoot... how do you want to do this? :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

I QUE PRETTY :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 09:18 AM~5616970
> *Ive got some tradeable material from Juanitos last photoshoot... how do you want to do this?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 pm me.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 07:01 AM~5616884
> *:roflmao:
> 
> not me.
> *


NOT ME
:nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 16 2006, 09:22 AM~5616987
> *NOT ME
> :nono:
> *


pics?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

PIC'S OF WHO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 16 2006, 09:27 AM~5617010
> *PIC'S OF WHO
> *


your eyebrows :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 08:10 AM~5616940
> *u know you cant resist....pinche latin....i bet your finger is twitching to post it up haha  :biggrin:
> *


nah not latin! hes the most secretive person you'll ever meet! :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:11 AM~5616943
> *i still have to scan it.  LOL
> that's back before i got a digital camera
> *


STILL!?!?!?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:13 AM~5616947
> *Let me just tell you it's a good angle
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 07:28 AM~5617013
> *nah not latin! hes the most secretive person you'll ever meet! :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:28 AM~5617013
> *nah not latin! hes the most secretive person you'll ever meet! :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: 

did you see my figure 4 pic a few pages back? man i still have blood draining out my head.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:17 AM~5616968
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> This isn't the pic though
> 
> *


 :roflmao: that was a cool night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 16 2006, 08:18 AM~5616971
> *I QUE PRETTY :biggrin:
> *


thank you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:30 AM~5617025
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> did you see my figure 4 pic a few pages back?  man i still have blood draining out my head.
> *


nah ah which one?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:30 AM~5617026
> *:roflmao: that was a cool night.
> *


Koolaid still asks about you "burrito girl" LOL


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 08:18 PM~5576630
> *how i make love!
> 
> 
> ...


see.. i wasn't skurred to post my pics!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 07:31 AM~5617033
> *thank you.
> *


R U GOING TO THE LRM SHOW.


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

HAHAHAHA :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:14 AM~5616955
> *What you got to trade?
> *


3 Yu Gi Oh cards

What ya need?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:32 AM~5617038
> *nah ah which one?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5605203

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5607317


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

I KNOW IM GOING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 09:35 AM~5617054
> *see.. i wasn't skurred to post my pics!
> *


is that your primo snyper99 aka jesse with you?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 16 2006, 07:38 AM~5617060
> *R U GOING TO THE LRM SHOW.
> *


GOOD MORNING RACERX 
HOWS BANNER FOR THE CAR SHOW COMING ALONG. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Desert Dreams is being nixed(sp?) in favor of Family Values 06 and The Rockabilly Car Show at Meridian is a no go because I will be in Mexico for my cousins quinceanera and maybe getting some dentistry done fo cheap.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

RACERX IM BACK WITH AOL 9.0
SHHH SHHHH :nono: :nono: 
DONT LET SKR GIRL KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 09:42 AM~5617080
> *Desert Dreams is being nixed(sp?) in favor of Family Values 06  and The Rockabilly Car Show at Meridian is a no go because I will be in Mexico for my cousins quinceanera and maybe getting some dentistry done fo cheap.
> *


????? what does nixed mean?? knee grow, aren't you suppose to be off the internet during work? you risking your job ese. :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:43 AM~5617084
> *?????  what does nixed mean??
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:43 AM~5617084
> *?????  what does nixed mean??
> *


isnt it like slang for being cancelled or not an option. Nothing to do with el homie from el club we know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:40 AM~5617069
> *is that your primo snyper99 aka jesse with you?
> *


thats both me.. its 2 pictures.. stiched. actually did a chic while wearing that mask once.. didnt skurr her though.. all she kept saying was "aren't you hot in that?" killed the mood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 09:44 AM~5617088
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: i don't speak crackalogy :dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 07:45 AM~5617093
> *thats both me.. its 2 pictures.. stiched.  actually did a chic while wearing that mask once..  didnt skurr her though.. all she kept saying was "aren't you hot in that?" killed the mood.
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:45 AM~5617094
> *:dunno: i don't speak crackalogy  :dunno:
> *


as in you callin me a cracka?! :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 16 2006, 09:49 AM~5617112
> *wtf
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 09:49 AM~5617114
> *as in you callin me a cracka?! :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 09:49 AM~5617114
> *as in you callin me a cracka?! :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what i say? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:39 AM~5617065
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5605203
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5607317
> *


shut the hell up! is that really you???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:33 AM~5617047
> *Koolaid still asks about you "burrito girl" LOL
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what?? i love burritos! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 10:04 AM~5617162
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what?? i love burritos! :biggrin:
> *


you making me hungry.. thinkin taqueria now!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 08:35 AM~5617054
> *see.. i wasn't skurred to post my pics!
> *


scary. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 16 2006, 08:38 AM~5617060
> *R U GOING TO THE LRM SHOW.
> *


its on my calendar.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:52 AM~5617126
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Like, oh my gawd. I know you just didnt. :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 08:45 AM~5617093
> *thats both me.. its 2 pictures.. stiched.  actually did a chic while wearing that mask once..  didnt skurr her though.. all she kept saying was "aren't you hot in that?" killed the mood.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 09:04 AM~5617166
> *you making me hungry.. thinkin taqueria now!
> *


hell yea! me too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 10:06 AM~5617177
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 10:07 AM~5617181
> *hell yea! me too! :thumbsup:
> *


ok.bring me 1 and a gordita de fajita.. gracias.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 10:10 AM~5617192
> *ok.bring me 1 and a gordita de fajita.. gracias.
> *



damn, since youre taking orders.... Ill take 3 of those tacos like Latin had yesterday... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 10:03 AM~5617158
> *shut the hell up! is that really you????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah, had my ex prop my legs while trying to stand on my head. Pinche old age i says. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 10:11 AM~5617201
> *damn, since youre taking orders.... Ill take 3 of those tacos like Latin had yesterday...  :biggrin:
> *


Good God, my cat decided to chill in the restroom at "bomb time" when i got home. She had that "WTF?" look and started trying to tear the door down. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:13 AM~5617208
> *Good God, my cat decided to chill in the restroom at "bomb time" when i got home.  She had that "WTF?" look and started trying to tear the door down.  lol
> *


probably singed her fur coat :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 10:11 AM~5617201
> *damn, since youre taking orders.... Ill take 3 of those tacos like Latin had yesterday...  :biggrin:
> *


you enjoy blowin' ass?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 10:16 AM~5617217
> *you enjoy blowin' ass?
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 09:10 AM~5617192
> *ok.bring me 1 and a gordita de fajita.. gracias.
> *


you better give good tips!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 16 2006, 09:11 AM~5617201
> *damn, since youre taking orders.... Ill take 3 of those tacos like Latin had yesterday...  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: 

sure. im sure you'll be in the bathroom for awhile after eating all that. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:11 AM~5617203
> *Yeah, had my ex prop my legs while trying to stand on my head.  Pinche old age i says.  LOL
> *


AHAHAHAAHAHAHA!!!!!

THATS TOO FKIN FUNNY!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 10:21 AM~5617238
> *:burn:
> 
> sure. im sure you'll be in the bathroom for awhile after eating all that.  :roflmao:
> *



living dangerously... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:13 AM~5617208
> *Good God, my cat decided to chill in the restroom at "bomb time" when i got home.  She had that "WTF?" look and started trying to tear the door down.  lol
> *


eeehhhhhh latin!!! soo fkin nasty!!! :burn: :barf: 

you are soo wrong for letting your poor innocent cat suffer!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 10:23 AM~5617248
> *eeehhhhhh latin!!! soo fkin nasty!!! :burn: :barf:
> 
> you are soo wrong for letting your poor innocent cat suffer!
> *


It's alright, she deserved it. :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 08:21 AM~5617242
> *AHAHAHAAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> THATS TOO FKIN FUNNY!!  :roflmao:
> *


TO FUNNY. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:25 AM~5617263
> *It's alright, she deserved it.  :biggrin:
> *


i dont think ANYONE, ANY ANIMAL, ANYTHING THAT CAN BREATH AIR deserves THAT kind of punishment!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 10:30 AM~5617294
> *i dont think ANYONE, ANY ANIMAL, ANYTHING THAT CAN BREATH AIR deserves THAT kind of punishment!
> *


next time i'll wear a gas mask


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Latin.

Your movie Nacho Bell Grande starts today. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 10:34 AM~5617325
> *Latin.
> 
> Your movie Nacho Bell Grande starts today. :biggrin:
> *


I know, I'm going to go see it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:36 AM~5617339
> *I know, I'm going to go see it.
> *


let me know if it sucks or how much it does.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: que paso H-TOWN RYDERS :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jun 16 2006, 09:54 AM~5617468
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: que paso H-TOWN RYDERS :biggrin:
> *


You Htown or Dtown rider at the moment?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 10:20 AM~5617235
> *you better give good tips!
> *


i sure do!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 08:55 AM~5617485
> *You Htown or Dtown rider at the moment?
> *


IF ALWAYS BEEn A D/FW RYDER BUT H-TOWN ON JULY 30TH :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

In case some of you folks need to learn for Cathy's party


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

QUE ONDA LATIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jun 16 2006, 11:06 AM~5617562
> *QUE ONDA LATIN
> *


aqui trabajando y patrullando.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 09:09 AM~5617586
> *aqui trabajando y patrullando.
> *


ESTODO ASI ES LA VIDA U COMING 2 THA DL PICNIC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jun 16 2006, 11:10 AM~5617599
> *ESTODO ASI ES LA VIDA U COMING 2 THA DL PICNIC
> *


won't be able, got to get my grand national ready. taking it to the track before august to test it against a mustang and whatever else is out there.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2006, 07:14 AM~5616741
> *I added one you forgot :biggrin:
> Your hair looks cute w/the rolls, did you get them done while you were there?
> *


Yeah, I took them off yesterday.....they hurt bad!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 10:17 AM~5617667
> *won't be able, got to get my grand national ready.  taking it to the track before august to test it against a mustang and whatever else is out there.
> *


test? or whoop on a mustang? :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:0 who is all going to be in h-town 4 tha LRM SHOW i am :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jun 16 2006, 10:26 AM~5617742
> *:0 who is all going to be in h-town 4 tha LRM SHOW i am :biggrin:
> *


I will be both IN HTOWN and AT LRM SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 11:25 AM~5617739
> *test? or whoop on a mustang?  :biggrin:
> *


Both


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 09:26 AM~5617748
> *I will be both IN HTOWN and AT LRM SHOW  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: see u there


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jun 16 2006, 10:31 AM~5617782
> *:biggrin: see u there
> *


was there in DFW but I guess I didnt run into you.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

ORALE NEXT TIME HOMIE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more moves to practice


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2006, 11:19 AM~5617952
> *more moves to practice
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! just no dirty darkness moves.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 12:21 PM~5617958
> *wow!! just no dirty darkness moves.
> *


LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 10:21 AM~5617958
> *wow!! just no dirty darkness moves.
> *


naw.. but i will be getting payback if i go.. theres a carshow that weekend.. so i might be going there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2006, 12:26 PM~5617985
> *naw.. but i will be getting payback if i go.. theres a carshow that weekend.. so i might be going there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

OKAY, THE PARTY HAS GONE FROM CATHY'S TO CATHY'S & MONICA'S TO NOW
CATHY, MONICA & ROSA'S
80'S PARTY!!!! ELLIE I SENT YOU A PM TO ASK IF YOU WOULD PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE HOOK UP THE FLYER AGAIN!!!! PRETTY PLEASE!!! :happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2006, 11:26 AM~5617985
> *naw.. but i will be getting payback if i go.. theres a carshow that weekend.. so i might be going there
> *


this time you are gonna be the pitcher and your lil buddy is gonna be the catcher?!? :dunno:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 01:08 PM~5618201
> *this time you are gonna be the pitcher and your lil buddy is gonna be the catcher?!?  :dunno:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2006, 12:47 PM~5618104
> *OKAY, THE PARTY HAS GONE FROM CATHY'S TO CATHY'S & MONICA'S TO NOW
> CATHY, MONICA & ROSA'S
> 80'S PARTY!!!!  ELLIE I SENT YOU A PM TO ASK IF YOU WOULD PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE HOOK UP THE FLYER AGAIN!!!!  PRETTY PLEASE!!! :happysad:
> *


NOMBRE, THIS FLYER CHANGES MORE TIMES THAN ANYTHING I'VE EVER SEEN. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 01:08 PM~5618201
> *this time you are gonna be the pitcher and your lil buddy is gonna be the catcher?!?  :dunno:
> *


lol.. you should have posted the animation of it again!! [email protected] pointing and saying "**** gone wild!" lol..haaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2006, 12:47 PM~5618104
> *OKAY, THE PARTY HAS GONE FROM CATHY'S TO CATHY'S & MONICA'S TO NOW
> CATHY, MONICA & ROSA'S
> 80'S PARTY!!!!  ELLIE I SENT YOU A PM TO ASK IF YOU WOULD PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE HOOK UP THE FLYER AGAIN!!!!  PRETTY PLEASE!!! :happysad:
> *


pretty soon theres going to be more people the party is for.. then guests at party!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 01:13 PM~5618237
> *pretty soon theres going to be more people the party is for.. then guests at party!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 09:56 AM~5617496
> *i sure do!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 16 2006, 12:09 PM~5618211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: haters


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2006, 01:17 PM~5618265
> *:uh: haters
> *


So if one of the 3 backs out will we have to cross their name out with a permanent marker?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 16 2006, 12:09 PM~5618211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UH-UH....invitattion list just jumped from about 260 to almost 600!!! :0 

for those oh so smart comments you two are assigned outfits!!!!

please come w/bras strapped on top your head and I will have a special table set up for you guys....a barbie hooked up to a small battery just for you two!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 12:18 PM~5618271
> *So if one of the 3 backs out will we have to cross their name out with a permanent marker?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NO, but would you take an I.O.U. for your dj-ing services if that were to happen


Michael might have to use that $$ towards my bond for kicking their ASSESSSSS!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2006, 01:21 PM~5618298
> *....a barbie hooked up to a small battery just for you two!!! :biggrin:
> *


will that cost me extra?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 12:24 PM~5618314
> *will that cost me extra?
> *



No extra charge, but I'm not responsible for what she does to you....


if you end a blob of shhhhhhhhtttttttt....don't come lookin for me!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2006, 12:21 PM~5618298
> *UH-UH....invitattion list just jumped from about 260 to almost 600!!!  :0
> 
> for those oh so smart comments you two are assigned outfits!!!!
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2006, 01:21 PM~5618298
> *UH-UH....invitattion list just jumped from about 260 to almost 600!!!  :0
> 
> for those oh so smart comments you two are assigned outfits!!!!
> ...


I THINK THE DJ IS GETTING SICK *cough*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 01:32 PM~5618372
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



they had a kick ass graphics program on their compy... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2006, 01:21 PM~5618298
> *UH-UH....invitattion list just jumped from about 260 to almost 600!!!  :0
> 
> for those oh so smart comments you two are assigned outfits!!!!
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY LATIN DID YOU GET PICS OF THEM TETAS U WENT TO SEE AFTER THE MEETING?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2006, 01:42 PM~5618442
> *HEY LATIN DID YOU GET PICS OF THEM TETAS U WENT TO SEE AFTER THE MEETING?
> *


yep, i posted the pic with her dualhex and carlitos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 01:47 PM~5618478
> *yep, i posted the pic with her dualhex and carlitos
> *


WELL,, post it again


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 01:49 PM~5618484
> *WELL,, post it again
> *



x10
:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 12:49 PM~5618484
> *WELL,, post it again
> *


let me do the honors Latin. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 01:49 PM~5618484
> *WELL,, post it again
> *


Let your fingers do the walking and scroll back :uh: Thanks Dualhex.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

sup peeps whats tha deal 4 tonite?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

SHOW PALACE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 16 2006, 04:27 PM~5619199
> *SHOW PALACE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no thanks.. if i wanted to spend $ to have fine chic lie to me..and say im cute..and nice..and funny.. i'm sure theres brawds that'll do that and gimme some for alot less. and it'll last longer then 1 song! lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

here u go i found it for u


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 07:30 AM~5616782
> *it's back in this topic somewhere.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Sorry guys but the True Eminence car wash has been cancelled due to the weather forecast. We will let everyone know the new date asap. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 16 2006, 05:16 PM~5619326
> *Sorry guys but the True Eminence car wash has been cancelled due to the weather forecast. We will let everyone know the new date asap. Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


damn bro, that sucks.. fucking Ed Brandon. imma whoop his ass.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 16 2006, 03:23 PM~5619179
> *sup peeps whats tha deal 4 tonite?
> *












June, 16 2006 at Meridian ( Red Room) 
1503 Chartes, Houston, TX 77003
Cost: $8.00 (21+) $10.00 (18-20)

Vatos Locos, ESE, LosDeVerdad.
looks like one Hispanic night out


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 12:08 PM~5618201
> *this time you are gonna be the pitcher and your lil buddy is gonna be the catcher?!?  :dunno:
> *


I GOT THAT VIDEO TOO. WANNA SEE????????? :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 16 2006, 03:23 PM~5619179
> *sup peeps whats tha deal 4 tonite?
> *


SHUT UP FOOL . YOU SAID YOU HAD UR SHADOW TODAY.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 16 2006, 03:27 PM~5619199
> *SHOW PALACE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'M GOIN.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 16 2006, 02:31 PM~5618758
> *let me do the honors Latin.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


she hot for gal with 1 eye! j/k.. lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i was just in dj latins topic about racing the camaro against his gn... i want in on the race.... i got stock chevy i want to run... :biggrin: let me know whats up...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 or maybe i should back out now... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2006, 08:14 PM~5620591
> *i was just in  dj latins topic about racing the camaro against his gn... i want in on the race.... i got stock chevy i want to run... :biggrin: let me know whats up...
> *


well shit im down too.. got a lifted elcamio with a 350...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2006, 08:22 PM~5620628
> *well shit im down too.. got a lifted elcamio with a 350...
> *


ask slim about me... :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 16 2006, 06:58 AM~5616872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> ALREADY CUTTING CONERS. BEFORE THE SHOW.
> 
> ...


u never owned the HULK bike hell u never owned any bike :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just playing I LOVE U BABE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Vatos Locos rocked the show. Latin I'll trade u a copy of Vatos Locos for a copy of 3 bad jacks :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2006, 08:49 PM~5620752
> *ask slim about me... :biggrin:
> *


lol.. shit. it aint my car.. lol its homer pimpsons.. lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2006, 12:18 AM~5621622
> *lol.. shit. it aint my car.. lol its homer pimpsons.. lol
> *


we can run them its all fun...lol... my car is slow :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 17 2006, 01:19 AM~5621806
> *we can run them its all fun...lol... my car is slow  :uh:
> *


lol.. yea.. thats true.. gas hopp down the race way


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

NICE DAY TO WORK :uh:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

DFW FOR SALE THREAD HERE !! DALLAS TX FOR SALE 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5622840

come in here all D Town Fort Worth DF DUB post what you got for sale 

www.Photobucket.com to use to host your pics ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2006, 12:06 PM~5622874
> *NICE DAY TO WORK  :uh:
> *


dont work weekends. DA MAN aint gonna get me like that!


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

For those who don't know my grandpa is really sick and in the hospital. I won't be on LiL too much for a while, I'll probably be in SA.....well see ya'll when I see ya'll.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

uhh I just woke up.....did I miss anything? Besides the rain. I wouldnt mind working today, its not like theres much else to do.

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 

:biggrin:
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2006, 10:57 AM~5623019
> *dont work weekends.  DA MAN aint gonna get me like that!
> *


when i work weekend da man pays for it.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 16 2006, 10:52 PM~5621314
> *u never owned the HULK bike hell u never owned any bike :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just playing I LOVE U BABE
> *


HEY SIC 713. I THINK MY HUSBAND (ARCHANGEL) LOST HIS MIND. HE HAS
LOWRIDER FEVER. :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 17 2006, 11:13 AM~5623090
> *For those who don't know my grandpa is really sick and in the hospital. I won't be on LiL too much for a while, I'll probably be in SA.....well see ya'll when I see ya'll.
> *


WILL BE PRAYING FOR GRANDPA. BY THE WAY (MINI ME) POSTED UP A TOPIC ABOUT HER GRANDPA ON LOWRIDER BIKE TOPIC. WE HEAR THAT HE DOING OK.
BUT U NEVER WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN. 
BUT GODS NEVER TO LATE HE'S ALWAYS ON TIME. :angel: :angel: :angel: CALL ME IF U OR UR MOM NEEDS US. AS UR MOM ABOUT THOSES PARTS IF SHE NEEDED THEM FOR LRM. PM ME AND LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2006, 08:06 AM~5617174
> *its on my calendar.
> *


I HOPE TO ME U IN PERSON @ LRM.


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

WHATS UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

JULY 30 06 LRM


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Jun 17 2006, 02:40 PM~5623857
> *WHATS UP  :thumbsup:
> *


WHUTZ UP RACERX


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

DID U C UR E MAIL ETERNAL LIFE !!!!!!!


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

CHILLING


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Jun 17 2006, 02:42 PM~5623870
> *DID U C UR E MAIL ETERNAL LIFE !!!!!!!
> *


my e-mail on eternal life i never used that e-mail in along time. why


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Jun 17 2006, 02:41 PM~5623863
> *JULY 30 06  LRM
> *


I'M SENDING IN THE REG TODAY FOR LRM. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

nightshift.....................but.......ot


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STRANGE, *LOWEREDIMAGE*, *Lord Goofy*



SUP YALL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Jun 17 2006, 02:45 PM~5623875
> *CHILLING
> *


JUST HERE (ARCHANGEL) OUTSIDE WORKING ON SOME BIKE'S & FREDDY FENDEER. NICE DAY AFTER ALL. RAIN RAIN GO AWAY. :biggrin: 
R ALL COMING OVER 2DAY TO BRING UR BIKE. I WHAT TO C THE NEW PAINT JOB
THAT VEGAS DID.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY.*
:angel: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 17 2006, 04:50 PM~5623889
> *I'M SENDING IN THE REG TODAY FOR LRM. :biggrin:
> *


whens cut off ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2006, 03:42 PM~5624032
> *whens cut off ?
> *


july 17 i mailed mine out today now i just need a couple more cases for chrome spray paint and for my vintage a/c unit to come in, to "cool the haters off"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2006, 05:45 PM~5624042
> *july 17 i mailed mine out today now i just need a couple more cases for chrome spray paint and for my vintage a/c unit to come in, to "cool the haters off"
> *


another shortcut.. if you go to hobby shop and buy that spray on enamal for porcelin plates.. that gives smooth shinny finish..like clear coat.. used it on that switch box in the monte. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2006, 08:18 AM~5611169
> *Puro taconazo
> 
> 
> ...


roach coach :barf:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2006, 03:42 PM~5624032
> *whens cut off ?
> *


*JULY 17,2006 DEADLINE*
AND WHY DO THEY CALL IT DEADLINE.
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 17 2006, 07:26 PM~5624311
> *JULY 17,2006 DEADLINE
> AND WHY DO THEY CALL IT DEADLINE.
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*Main Entry: dead·line *
Pronunciation: -"lIn
Function: noun
1 : a line drawn within or around a prison that a prisoner passes at the risk of being shot
2 a *: a date or time before which something must be done b :* the time after which copy is not accepted for a particular issue of a publication


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2006, 02:40 PM~5619210
> *no thanks..  if i wanted to spend $ to have fine chic lie to me..and say im cute..and nice..and funny..  i'm sure theres brawds that'll do that and gimme some for alot less. and it'll last longer then 1 song!  lol
> *



diot


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 17 2006, 10:00 PM~5624857
> *
> *


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 17 2006, 03:22 PM~5623785
> *WILL BE PRAYING FOR GRANDPA. BY THE WAY (MINI ME) POSTED UP A TOPIC ABOUT HER GRANDPA ON LOWRIDER BIKE TOPIC. WE HEAR THAT HE DOING OK.
> BUT U NEVER WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN.
> BUT GODS NEVER TO LATE HE'S ALWAYS ON TIME.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel: CALL ME IF U OR UR MOM NEEDS US. AS UR MOM ABOUT THOSES PARTS IF SHE NEEDED THEM FOR LRM. PM ME AND LET ME KNOW.
> *


Oh for real? I gotta check it out....that minime's grandpa is my grandpa.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sup everybody :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

15 hrs ot today :uh: whats up 3 wheel pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2006, 11:16 PM~5625225
> *15 hrs ot today  :uh:  whats up 3 wheel pimp
> *


i spent 15 hours sleeping thru rain today! :biggrin: 

never did get chance to work on brakes. still.. lol..

and had to drop gal i was seeing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna back door 15 more hours ot tomoro, i got a shit load of chrome spray paint to buy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2006, 11:19 PM~5625239
> *im gonna back door 15 more hours ot tomoro, i got a shit load of chrome spray paint to buy
> *


mann.. i hope u joking about spray paint. but after time you put them autozone sticker pinestripes on white 64 hardtop u had.. i dunno.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2006, 09:20 PM~5625246
> *mann..  i hope u joking about spray paint.   but after time you put them autozone sticker pinestripes on white 64 hardtop u had.. i dunno.
> *


they werent stickers they were done by nuclear design. you the one who had chrome sticker pinstripes on teh monte ls :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2006, 11:21 PM~5625252
> *they werent stickers they were done by nuclear design. you the one who had chrome sticker pinstripes on teh monte ls  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


boy.. i'm one that told u to take them stickers off and get nuclear design to put real pinstripe.. but yeah.. u right about monte.. guilty there! lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2006, 09:23 PM~5625261
> *boy.. i'm one that told u to take them stickers off and get nuclear design to put real pinstripe..  but yeah.. u right about monte..  guilty there!  lol
> *


too bad nuclear design aint around no more hope he gets back in teh game


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2006, 11:24 PM~5625266
> *too bad nuclear design aint around no more hope he gets back in teh game
> *


he aint? fk.. was hoping to put some leaf on da 68. who else in town does leaf?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2006, 09:25 PM~5625273
> *he aint?  fk..  was hoping to put some leaf on da 68.  who else in town does leaf?
> *


last i heard he was bad motorcylce accident and got real messed up this was a while back heard rehab was going to be a while but i dont know. im sure someone on here knows more.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2006, 11:27 PM~5625280
> *last i heard he was bad motorcylce accident and got real messed up this was a while back heard rehab was going to be a while but i dont know. im sure someone on here knows more.
> *


damn.. remember when him and his wifey came to do my homies truck.. man showed up in honda hybrid car.. so small, kept waiting for clowns to jump out! lol


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

so what up people?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whats the deal with all this raceing who wants to race me on my ford f350 dully


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

GREAT DAY TO WORK AGAIN.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2006, 09:51 AM~5626518
> *GREAT DAY TO WORK AGAIN.
> *


good day to sleep again. :biggrin: maybe invite a honey over to peep flix and rub my back.. and serve my drinks.. hmmm


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mayne I jussssst woke up. got home at like 8am. Driving home buzzed/hung over in a thunderstorm is mucho not fun  3rd night in a row of getting pretty damn krund. HAHAHA Well its time to go wish the viejo a happy fathers day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck fathers day.. that ni99a aint shit to me.. BET showing "beat street".. popcorn and rum.. peace!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

STILL WORKING IM GOING FOR 45 HRS IN 2 DAYS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2006, 03:05 PM~5627462
> *STILL WORKING IM GOING FOR 45 HRS IN 2 DAYS.
> *


come x-ray my shoulder.. its actin up! pay you with beer!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2006, 03:12 PM~5627842
> *come x-ray my shoulder.. its actin up!  pay you with beer!
> *


I DUNO MAN WEEKEND CALL, AFTER 5. ITS GONNA COST YOU ATLEAST 400


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2006, 06:14 PM~5628095
> *I DUNO MAN WEEKEND CALL, AFTER 5. ITS GONNA COST YOU ATLEAST 400
> *


kinda steep!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2006, 07:56 PM~5629204
> *kinda steep!
> *


thats small time for a player like you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn.. fucking rain.. headed to work..wish me luck!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..fuck it.. hood flooded.. im back!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hope all the Pasadena peeps are ok, heard P-town is under water.


:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2006, 04:26 AM~5631005
> *ok..fuck it..  hood flooded.. im back!
> *



called in, will by late


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah the rain is burrly on its way to SW and the job has a tendency to flood, last thing I want is to be the only fool that goes in. The reward for that dedication is to be overworked with same pay :angry: I think I will wait for it to pass and go in after lunch... 1/2 day.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i aint scared of a little water.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 19 2006, 08:12 AM~5631134
> *yeah the rain is burrly on its way to SW and the job has a tendency to flood, last thing I want is to be the only fool that goes in.  The reward for that dedication is to be overworked with same pay  :angry: I think I will wait for it to pass and go in after lunch... 1/2 day.
> *



I feel ya.. Out of 50 something people in the company only about 5 of us are here... its not like I do anything here anyways... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2006, 08:13 AM~5631138
> *i aint scared of a little water.
> *




its just water... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 06:18 AM~5631154
> *its just water...  :uh:
> *


im waterproof,hope to turn the xray van into an xray boat today


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2006, 08:26 AM~5631168
> *im waterproof,hope to turn the xray van into an xray boat today
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2006, 04:26 AM~5631005
> *ok..fuck it..  hood flooded.. im back!
> *


YUP MINES SURE IS..
ITS A LAKE OVER HERE... THINK I MIGHT TURN MY BIKE INTO A BOAT REAL QUICK AND GO RIDING


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2006, 07:26 AM~5631168
> *im waterproof,hope to turn the xray van into an xray boat today
> *


thats cause its prolly a company xray boat. I aint floating my personal vehicle for no company. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 19 2006, 06:45 AM~5631223
> *thats cause its prolly a company xray boat.  I aint floating my personal vehicle for no company. :uh:
> *


YEAH.. I WAS POSE TO START BODYWORK ON A CUTTY TODAY..
STILL A GOOD DAY FOR SOME REAL WETSANDING NOW


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2006, 06:26 AM~5631168
> *im waterproof,hope to turn the xray van into an xray boat today
> *


remember chrome bill before tha water bill...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2006, 08:13 AM~5631138
> *i aint scared of a little water.
> *


i'm skurred of being caught on Skyeye Supercam.. sitting on roof of flooded out impala.. looking like a dumbass!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HAH.. I WOULD LAUGH SO HARD AT THAT TOO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mosca.. u flooded in?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2006, 07:14 AM~5631328
> *mosca..  u flooded in?
> *


no sir,not me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 19 2006, 09:18 AM~5631342
> *no sir,not me
> *


u should see harrisburg @ 2nd ward.. buncha idiots in flooded out hoo doo's


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2006, 07:24 AM~5631365
> *u should see harrisburg @ 2nd ward..  buncha idiots in flooded out hoo doo's
> *


sucks,shit was crazy last nite


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pacman gettin sum ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :twak:  uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2006, 08:42 AM~5631459
> *pacman gettin sum ass
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: oh god, here we go again...someone is bored. :uh:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: whats up h-town


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 19 2006, 08:20 AM~5631628
> *:uh:  oh god, here we go again...someone is bored. :uh:
> *


no shit.. im flooded in.. cant go no where.. no food.. no tv cuz satelite is trippin..what else is there to do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2006, 10:57 AM~5631820
> *no shit.. im flooded in.. cant go no where.. no food.. no tv cuz satelite is trippin..what else is there to do
> *


satelite always fk's up in rain.. everybody knows that.. go watch some porn or something. that reminds me..think imma paint 68 drippin white.. and call it "money shot". hmmm..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anywho.. i made it to work.. by the way.. anybody see news where dumbass's at YMCA was on roof trying to get channel 13 chopper to land? cause theres like 1 foot of water outside building? its fun to stay @ da Y M C A !!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2006, 10:37 AM~5631980
> *anywho.. i made it to work..  by the way.. anybody see news where dumbass's at YMCA was on roof trying to get channel 13 chopper to land?  cause theres like 1 foot of water outside building?  its fun to stay @ da Y M C A !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2006, 10:37 AM~5631980
> *anywho.. i made it to work..  by the way.. anybody see news where dumbass's at YMCA was on roof trying to get channel 13 chopper to land?  cause theres like 1 foot of water outside building?  its fun to stay @ da Y M C A !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i made it to work too. was actually only a couple of minutes late. funny cause im usually like 15, 20 mins late on a reg day. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2006, 12:21 PM~5632178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i made it to work too. was actually only a couple of minutes late. funny cause im usually like 15, 20 mins late on a reg day. :biggrin:
> *


:uh: where you work anyway?


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2006, 09:57 AM~5631820
> *no shit.. im flooded in.. cant go no where.. no food.. no tv cuz satelite is trippin..what else is there to do
> *


work on some bikes or paint somethin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2006, 11:29 AM~5632228
> *:uh:  where you work anyway?
> *


by the marquee center.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998wagonhatch_@Jun 19 2006, 10:29 AM~5632231
> *work on some bikes or paint somethin
> *


cant paint.. cuz the car in the garage.. and i cant move it.. and i cant build bikes.. cuz im waiting on ups to bring me one from cali


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

got sent home today... too many people missed for company to remain open.

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 01:37 PM~5632563
> *got sent home today... too many people missed for company to remain open.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NO.. THEY PROBABLY ALL CAME OUT FROM HIDING AFTER YOU LEFT. THATS PAYBACK FOR DAY U TOOK LOW LOW TO WORK..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 11:37 AM~5632563
> *got sent home today... too many people missed for company to remain open.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


at least u can ride threw high water now. just hit the switch and up up you go


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2006, 01:38 PM~5632565
> *NO.. THEY PROBABLY ALL CAME OUT FROM HIDING AFTER YOU LEFT.  THATS PAYBACK FOR DAY U TOOK LOW LOW TO WORK..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 12:37 PM~5632563
> *got sent home today... too many people missed for company to remain open.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


same here. only 4 people showed up :uh: ...........but the good new is the boss said i get a extra vacation day, plus i still get paid for today, just for showing up :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

has anyone heard from latin yet?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 12:51 PM~5632639
> *has anyone heard from latin yet?
> *


he went underwater with the taco truck


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i sent him a message and he didnt respond


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 19 2006, 01:55 PM~5632658
> *he went underwater with the taco truck
> *


i got picture in my head.. of him trying to tow taco truck out of flood with his colorado! tires spinning! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 19 2006, 01:57 PM~5632667
> *i sent him a message and he didnt respond
> *


da vato is saving the taco truck.. prolly dont have time to answer..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

NOW ITS HUMID AS FUCK


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

i didnt go,they would of had me delivering shit to these new houses being built with no driveways yet,sliping and sliding in the mud,fuck that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 19 2006, 02:07 PM~5632724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. fuck that.. u so gangsta :guns:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

correct sir


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Sunny... for a minute I guess.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 02:42 PM~5632920
> *Sunny... for a minute I guess.
> *


yeah..suppose to hit hard around 4pm again. and i need to replace my wipers.. on way to work pieces of the rubber came loose.. didnt help for shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DAMN FRANK BILINGSLY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2006, 02:47 PM~5632948
> *DAMN FRANK BILINGSLY
> *



Pics of the chrome?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 19 2006, 12:54 PM~5632983
> *Pics of the chrome?
> *


MAN TO BE HONEST WITH YOU IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE ITS GONNA BE READY FOR HOUSTON SHOW AFTER ALL.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2006, 03:02 PM~5633024
> *MAN TO BE HONEST WITH YOU IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE ITS GONNA BE READY FOR HOUSTON SHOW AFTER ALL.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2006, 02:02 PM~5633024
> *MAN TO BE HONEST WITH YOU IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE ITS GONNA BE READY FOR HOUSTON SHOW AFTER ALL.
> *


register anyway.....i am and my shit aint even painted yet...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jun 19 2006, 01:08 PM~5632729
> *i didnt go,they would of had me delivering shit to these new houses being built with no driveways yet,sliping and sliding in the mud,fuck that.
> *


yup i didnt go either jesse....fuck that shit, plus i busted a front hose on the truck so i cant go anywhere anyways....


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2006, 02:02 PM~5633024
> *MAN TO BE HONEST WITH YOU IT DOESNT LOOK LIKE ITS GONNA BE READY FOR HOUSTON SHOW AFTER ALL.
> *


what are you talking about dena oops my bad :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 19 2006, 08:07 PM~5634925
> *:uh:
> *


I second that :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ZUP HOMIE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2006, 01:05 PM~5633039
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i just got in way over my head with no enuff time to finish it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

that top one appears way more symmetric than before. Yay for symmetry! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

back at work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 17 2006, 02:05 AM~5621561
> *Vatos Locos rocked the show.  Latin I'll trade u a copy of Vatos Locos for a copy of 3 bad jacks :biggrin:
> *


hook it up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 19 2006, 01:57 PM~5632667
> *i sent him a message and he didnt respond
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 07:40 AM~5637265
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 08:06 AM~5637356
> *DAMN!!!!!
> *


the colorado was parked behind the black car. luckily i moved it in time. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Here goes the 3rd time around. If anyone wants to include their name on the top of the flyer, pm mac2lac. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 08:47 AM~5637474
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Ken, you used the oven cleaner as a degreaser on your under carriage right?
to take off built up gunk.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 06:48 AM~5637479
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 06:50 AM~5637483
> *Hey Ken, you used the oven cleaner as a degreaser on your under carriage right?
> to take off built up gunk.
> *


yes, works best if you let it sit over night.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 08:56 AM~5637508
> *yes, works best if you let it sit over night.
> *



can you do plastic parts with it? wheel wells? what about bushings?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 06:06 AM~5637356
> *DAMN!!!!!
> *


damm..i thought my street was bad


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 07:01 AM~5637526
> *can you do plastic parts with it? wheel wells? what about bushings?
> *


don't spray it on chrome it'll eat that shit up.works good on a-arms


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 20 2006, 09:09 AM~5637568
> *don't spray it on chrome it'll eat that shit up.works good on a-arms
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 20 2006, 06:40 AM~5637265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: It's good to see your humor didn't get washed away :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 08:15 AM~5637382
> *Here goes the 3rd time around.  If anyone wants to include their name on the top of the flyer, pm mac2lac.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


whats 20+10 mean anyway??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 08:19 AM~5637608
> *whats 20+10 mean anyway??
> *


just a "nicer" way to say 30....saw it in a movie....Fever Pitch....Drew Barrymore...liked it....used it....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 06:40 AM~5637265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2006, 09:22 AM~5637621
> *just a "nicer" way to say 30....saw it in a movie....Fever Pitch....Drew Barrymore...liked it....used it....
> *


 :uh: oh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin.. how many fucking cars you got? i'm counting at least 5. you damn balla!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 09:39 AM~5637706
> *latin.. how many fucking cars you got?  i'm counting at least 5.  you damn balla!
> *


7


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wutz crackin...


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 18 2006, 05:12 PM~5627842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:26 AM~5637929
> *I just had and MRI done ~ and that was no fun ....
> *


eww.. i had MRI done when i had other shoulder was fucked up.. as i tried to lay there still i can hear/feel shoulder grinding in socket.. told em "fuck this.. i'm going home"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever+Jun 19 2006, 07:40 PM~5634526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 09:26 AM~5637929
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2006, 10:40 AM~5638007
> *:biggrin:
> *


so.. were you back to regular schedule today of being 20 mins late?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:34 AM~5637975
> *
> :0 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!
> *


talmbout it, had crackers rowing by in canoes and a couple of primos swimming like it was a public pool :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 10:49 AM~5638045
> *talmbout it, had crackers rowing by in canoes and a couple of primos swimming like it was a public pool  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 10:31 AM~5637958
> *eww.. i had MRI done when i had other shoulder was fucked up..  as i tried to lay there still i can hear/feel shoulder grinding in socket..  told em "fuck this..  i'm going home"
> *


yeah it's hard to lay still for so long ... plus its loud and I was feeling pretty Claustrophobic ... but I feel for ya, cause I wasn't even getting the MRI done for my shoulders but the helmet was pushing down hard on my shoulders ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 10:49 AM~5638045
> *talmbout it, had crackers rowing by in canoes and a couple of primos swimming like it was a public pool  :twak:
> *


was my primo one of them?! :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:52 AM~5638060
> *was my primo one of them?!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i don't know but i wouldn't doubt steve. lol he'd be floating down rapping to the paisitas for their digits. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:51 AM~5638054
> *yeah it's hard to lay still for so long ... plus its loud and I was feeling pretty Claustrophobic ... but I feel for ya, cause I wasn't even getting the MRI done for my shoulders but the helmet was pushing down hard on my shoulders ...
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 10:53 AM~5638066
> *i don't know but i wouldn't doubt steve.  lol  he'd be floating down rapping to the paisitas for their digits.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: todo mocho and shit! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:51 AM~5638054
> *yeah it's hard to lay still for so long ... plus its loud and I was feeling pretty Claustrophobic ... but I feel for ya, cause I wasn't even getting the MRI done for my shoulders but the helmet was pushing down hard on my shoulders ...
> *


that part didn't bother me.. when you've spent hours under a car that could slip off jack stands and kill you.. an MRI machine aint shit!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 10:53 AM~5638066
> *i don't know but i wouldn't doubt steve.  lol  he'd be floating down rapping to the paisitas for their digits.  LOL
> *


did you say rapping? i aint heard that word use that way since.. the 80's.. latin..u are old!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 10:54 AM~5638071
> *:scrutinize:
> *


lol ... what?! they put a cage like helmet on my head ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:57 AM~5638091
> *lol ... what?!  they put a cage like helmet on my head ...
> *


yup.. i can confirm that.. had it on my head too. found nothing!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:57 AM~5638091
> *lol ... what?!  they put a cage like helmet on my head ...
> *



just messin' wit ya... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 10:55 AM~5638075
> *that part didn't bother me..  when you've spent hours under a car that could slip off jack stands and kill you..  an MRI machine aint shit!
> *


I have to disagree with you on that one ... I can be under a car all day long ... it won't bother me ... but being in that "white coffin" with the loud ass banging and clinking and shit ... fok dat! I did good anyway .... the tech said he wishes all his patients were as calm and still as I was :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:54 AM~5638072
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: todo mocho and shit! :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ese steve. That moffuga is crazy. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 10:59 AM~5638104
> *yup.. i can confirm that..  had it on my head too.  found nothing!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: not even a brain???!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry brah, you left yourself open for that one :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:59 AM~5638109
> *I have to disagree with you on that one ... I can be under a car all day long ... it won't bother me ... but being in that "white coffin" with the loud ass banging and clinking and shit ... fok dat! I did good anyway .... the tech said he wishes all his patients were as calm and still as I was :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


I've had that done. I ended up falling asleep and snored louder than the "white coffin" noises. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:59 AM~5638109
> *.... the tech said he wishes all his patients were as calm and still as I was :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


not me.. i was cussin.. like..."dammit.. this fucking hurts.. how much fucking longer.. etc etc etc".. almost like time i had drove myself to ER cause of gall stones.. nurse was like "what made you come in tonight".. "the pain bitch.. duh"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 09:41 AM~5638010
> *so.. were you back to regular schedule today of being 20 mins late?
> *


close...16 mins late. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 20 2006, 11:00 AM~5638115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its ok.. that was point!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 11:04 AM~5638129
> *not me.. i was cussin..  like..."dammit..  this fucking hurts.. how much fucking longer..  etc etc etc"..  almost like time i had drove myself to ER cause of gall stones..  nurse was like "what made you come in tonight"..  "the pain bitch.. duh"
> *


ERES VALIENTE MI VALENTIN! :guns: 

LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 09:49 AM~5638045
> *talmbout it, had crackers rowing by in canoes and a couple of primos swimming like it was a public pool  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 09:52 AM~5638060
> *was my primo one of them?! :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 11:06 AM~5638147
> *hey latin.. i bet you were askin them dudes for ride to see if taco truck was open!
> 
> *


Nah but i called Dominoes pizza to order some pizza, they just laughed uncontrollably and couldn't ask me for my order so i hung up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 09:53 AM~5638066
> *i don't know but i wouldn't doubt steve.  lol  he'd be floating down rapping to the paisitas for their digits.  LOL
> *


hell yea! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 09:57 AM~5638088
> *did you say rapping? i aint heard that word use that way since.. the 80's.. latin..u are old!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 10:57 AM~5638088
> *did you say rapping? i aint heard that word use that way since.. the 80's.. latin..u are old!
> *


I know young one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 11:08 AM~5638157
> *Nah but i called Dominoes pizza to order some pizza, they just laughed uncontrollably and couldn't ask me for my order so i hung up.
> *


same happen to me when i called.. so i got slick and put in order online.. it worked , pissed off pizza man showed up hour later bishin about how he barely made it thru deep water.. water got in carpet of car..etc etc.. i was like "ok.. thanks.. be safe" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 11:11 AM~5638180
> *I know young one.
> *


yeah.. but you so old.. u make me feel young!! :biggrin: j/k


ok..going out for lunch! who wants something? (no latin.. i'm not going to taco truck)...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2006, 11:08 AM~5638159
> *hell yea!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: "it's better when they don't know that much english" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 11:12 AM~5638191
> *yeah..  but you so old.. u make me feel young!!  :biggrin:  j/k
> ok..going out for lunch!  who wants something?  (no latin.. i'm not going to taco truck)...
> *


Yeah, I want you to go eat something healthy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

everyone ready... ?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13361343/


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 10:00 AM~5638115
> *Ese steve.  That moffuga is crazy.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


Damn latin you were gonna sacrifice the T-bird to the flood gods!?! :0 Should have parked them all along the yard right in front of the house. :biggrin: Like a real mexican


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 10:37 AM~5638289
> *everyone ready... ?
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13361343/
> *


HELL YEAH I learned in school to duck and cover. Everything will be ok. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 20 2006, 11:41 AM~5638313
> *HELL YEAH I learned in school to duck and cover.  Everything will be ok. :biggrin:
> *



I dont fit under my desk... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 10:43 AM~5638323
> *I dont fit under my desk...  :biggrin:
> *


Stop shopping at Ikea.



Oh yeah my desk is from Ikea too....and I dont fit under my bed :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 10:15 AM~5638215
> *:roflmao:  "it's better when they don't know that much english" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hes a dayum fool!! :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

sup peeps :wave: ..anyone going 2 brownsville show july16


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 20 2006, 11:40 AM~5638308
> *Damn latin you were gonna sacrifice the T-bird to the flood gods!?! :0 Should have parked them all along the yard right in front of the house. :biggrin: Like a real mexican
> *


Was too late when i noticed it was going down. Only saved the colorado and put it up on the yard.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 12:03 PM~5638450
> *Was too late when i noticed it was going down.  Only saved the colorado and put it up on the yard.
> *


shoulda left my 02 at your house.. insurance scam!  been wanting to trade-in anyway!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2006, 11:53 AM~5638369
> *hes a dayum fool!!  :roflmao:
> *


That's why he always wants to eat at taquerias. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 12:08 PM~5638484
> *That's why he always wants to eat at taquerias.  lol
> *


and whats wrong with taquerias? mr [email protected] man! lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 20 2006, 05:07 AM~5637219
> *that top one appears way more symmetric than before.  Yay for symmetry! :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. gettin better..
fuck i just woke up.. i over slept


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 07:01 AM~5637526
> *can you do plastic parts with it? wheel wells? what about bushings?
> *


I TOOK OFF THE WHEELS AND COVERED UP THE FENDERS AND USED 2 CANS OF OVEN CLEANER LET IT SIT THEN HIT IT WITH AN ELECTRIC PRESSURE WASHER. IT WORKED GOOD. TOOK MOST OF THE PAINT OFF THE FRAME TOO...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 12:17 PM~5638557
> *I TOOK OFF THE WHEELS AND COVERED UP THE FENDERS AND USED 2 CANS OF OVEN CLEANER LET IT SIT THEN HIT IT WITH AN ELECTRIC PRESSURE WASHER. IT WORKED GOOD. TOOK MOST OF THE PAINT OFF THE FRAME TOO...
> *



cool... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 12:15 PM~5638545
> *and whats wrong with taquerias?  mr [email protected] man!  lol
> *


well if you knew what we are writing about instead of jumping into stuff other people are talking about then you'd understand the background of what we are writing about. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 12:18 PM~5638568
> *well if you knew what we are writing about instead of jumping into stuff other people are talking about then you'd understand the background of what we are writing about.  :uh:
> *


ok..im sorry sir! :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 10:18 AM~5638568
> *well if you knew what we are writing about instead of jumping into stuff other people are talking about then you'd understand the background of what we are writing about.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 12:20 PM~5638579
> *ok..im sorry sir!  :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just that i'm big fan of taquerias..and come to their defense!! :machinegun: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 12:21 PM~5638594
> *just that i'm big fan of taquerias..and come to their defense!!  :machinegun:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I like them also


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 12:23 PM~5638608
> *I like them also
> *


latin..check this out.. they have their own club

Taco Trucks Unido!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sorry.. i'm just really bored..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 12:25 PM~5638621
> *latin..check this out..  they have their own club
> 
> Taco Trucks Unido!
> *


Sorry but i prefer gas stations that have taco stands in them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 12:26 PM~5638627
> *Sorry but i prefer gas stations that have taco stands in them
> *


that taco stand outside t-town use to be good. or maybe things taste really good when your wasted.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 12:28 PM~5638642
> *that taco stand outside t-town use to be good. or maybe things taste really good when your wasted.
> *


the one outside of Sam's Boat on Richmond is off the chain, too ... :ugh: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 11:26 AM~5638627
> *Sorry but i prefer gas stations that have taco stands in them
> *


damn now i want sum tacos.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 12:40 PM~5638737
> *the one outside of Sam's Boat on Richmond is off the chain, too ... :ugh: :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


never been.. place like Sam's Boat was too high class for me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 20 2006, 12:40 PM~5638739
> *damn now i want sum tacos.
> *


i had chicken tortilla soup, for cafateria here at da jobby job.. good stuff!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 12:40 PM~5638744
> *never been.. place like Sam's Boat was too high class for me.
> *


no shit ... the guy there sells them tacos for like $5 each!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck this.. im goin 2 my taco stand now.. ****** hungry


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up houstonions....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 20 2006, 12:55 PM~5638873
> *Whats up houstonions....
> *


Hey jorge, come by my house this weekend if you have time.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 11:45 AM~5638791
> *i had chicken tortilla soup, for cafateria here at da jobby job.. good stuff!
> *


i just had sum sorry ass mcdonalds. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 12:57 PM~5638883
> *Hey jorge, come by my house this weekend if you have time.
> *


I'll try to scope by. i see u need help riping out some carpet.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2006, 11:50 AM~5638837
> *fuck this.. im goin 2 my taco stand now.. ****** hungry
> *


I guess we'll be hearing about your flatulants and bowel movements later huh :uh: There used to be one on edgebrook at the intersection where edgebrook becomes fairmant pkwy called Taqueria Macias. Thats the ex's mom's truck hahaha. :biggrin: She doesnt run it anymore just rents it out to some people that sell food out of it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 20 2006, 01:16 PM~5639015
> *I'll try to scope by. i see u need help riping out some carpet.
> *


Nah, don't want to rip it out, just remove the front seat and shampoo the carpet. i'm going to try to take the bolts off tonight. Luckily the interior wasn't as bad as i thought it would be.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 20 2006, 11:19 AM~5639026
> *I guess we'll be hearing about your flatulants and bowel movements later huh :uh:  There used to be one on edgebrook at the intersection where edgebrook becomes fairmant pkwy called Taqueria Macias.  Thats the ex's mom's truck hahaha. :biggrin:  She doesnt run it anymore just rents it out to some people that sell food out of it.
> *


lol
ill be good.. bout to grub right now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 01:19 PM~5639027
> *Nah, don't want to rip it out, just remove the front seat and shampoo the carpet.  i'm going to try to take the bolts off tonight.  Luckily the interior wasn't as bad as i thought it would be.
> *


t-bird only? or regal too?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *NoCaddyLikeMine*, sixty8imp, sic713



ZAR!!!!!! whats da deal mayne!? been to the club lately?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 01:28 PM~5639083
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, sixty8imp, sic713
> ZAR!!!!!!  whats da deal mayne!?  been to the club lately?
> *


Went to DRINK HOUSTON last thursday, it was aight, we need to go again and chill, we need more people to go like the good ole days


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 20 2006, 01:35 PM~5639117
> *Went to DRINK HOUSTON last thursday, it was aight, we need to go again and chill, we need more people to go like the good ole days
> *



whenever, Ill pm you my number...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 11:08 AM~5638484
> *That's why he always wants to eat at taquerias.  lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 11:28 AM~5638642
> *that taco stand outside t-town use to be good. or maybe things taste really good when your wasted.
> *


  

everything tastes good when youre wasted!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 01:25 PM~5639065
> *t-bird only? or regal too?
> *


the regal didn't get water into the interior.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2006, 01:40 PM~5639158
> *
> 
> everything tastes good when youre wasted!
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 11:40 AM~5638737
> *the one outside of Sam's Boat on Richmond is off the chain, too ... :ugh: :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


ah the memories!! hahaa!

the one outside the palace (not the show palace) is pretty good too!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 01:37 PM~5639130
> *whenever, Ill pm you my number...
> *


you on lockdown fool, what you talmbout pm my number :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 12:41 PM~5639167
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :angel: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2006, 01:42 PM~5639177
> *:angel:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 01:41 PM~5639165
> *the regal didn't get water into the interior.
> *


oh. think i got whole bottle of Simple Green in garage.. if it didnt float away yesterday.. let me know if you need it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2006, 01:42 PM~5639177
> *:angel:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2006, 11:40 AM~5639158
> *
> 
> everything tastes good when youre wasted!
> *


EVEN TUBE STEAK HUH


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 02:09 PM~5639378
> *8====D :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

You Guys Are more than Welcome to come!!!
IF you need Directions from 45 IM me.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 11:49 AM~5639236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my kind of chick..
lol






damn tacos just kicked in...
*bubbles*
*farts*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 02:09 PM~5639374
> * :worship:  :worship:  Ellie
> 
> *





:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 20 2006, 02:24 PM~5639427
> *D.J. Latin is 'da man!  :worship:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 02:25 PM~5639438
> *:uh:
> *



:twak: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 12:45 PM~5639206
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 01:08 PM~5639369
> *EVEN TUBE STEAK HUH
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 01:49 PM~5639236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 01:49 PM~5639236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2006, 01:41 PM~5639168
> *ah the memories!! hahaa!
> 
> the one outside the palace (not the show palace) is pretty good too!
> *


lol ... good times, good times!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 20 2006, 01:41 PM~5639168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you didn't put ton of jalapenos did you?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2006, 12:32 PM~5639481
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 20 2006, 12:47 PM~5639597
> *lol ... good times, good times!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 01:49 PM~5639236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DAMN SHE GOT A LONG NOSE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 04:40 PM~5640332
> *DAMN SHE GOT A LONG NOSE
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *185 Arrested In Apartment Complex Crackdown
> 
> POSTED: 3:04 pm CDT June 20, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 02:38 PM~5639536
> *TTT  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 02:53 PM~5640408
> *
> *


thats right down the street.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 05:02 PM~5640447
> *thats right down the street.
> *


we know.. your connnections got busted.. how u gonna pay for chrome now? :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I here the law bird flying around in the hood over here :0 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 20 2006, 05:26 PM~5640638
> *I here the law bord flying around in the hood over here  :0  :angry:
> *


Flew all day yesterday in my hood. Brought back memories of VietNam  

\/\/\/
Always check before you sit.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 06:56 AM~5637508
> *yes, works best if you let it sit over night.
> *


......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 04:37 PM~5640720
> *Flew all day yesterday in my hood.  Brought back memories of VietNam
> 
> \/\/\/
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminded me of desert storm. 


i wasn't there..but saw it on CNN.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 19 2006, 07:01 AM~5631279
> *remember chrome bill before tha water bill...
> *


DAMN a mailman, a hustler and now a real estate agent!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 19 2006, 11:46 AM~5632613
> *same here.  only 4 people showed up :uh: ...........but the good new is the boss said i get a extra vacation day, plus i still get paid for today, just for showing up :cheesy:
> *



ass kisser lol :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

SUP PEEPS. MY GIRL HAS A YEAR OLD MALE ENGLISH BULLDOG /BOXER MIXED ALL WHITE MIDDLE SIZE. HE HAS HAD ALL HIS SHOTS AND SPAYED RECENTLY BOUT A MONTH AGO. SHE IS LOOKING FOR A GOOD HOME FOR THE DOG . SHE IS JUST NOT GOING TO GIVE IT AWAY TO ANYBODY. SOMEONE THAT HAS TIME AND HAS HAD DOGS IN THE PAST. HE IS FRIENDLY AND PLAYFUL GOOD WITH KIDS, HES MAINLY AN INSIDE DOG . 

IF YOU WANT TO BE A OWNER OF THIS BEAUTIFUL DOG . LET ME KNOW AND MESSAGE ME . I WILL SEND YOU PICS OF HIM. 

 ,NES


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

who is having the pre LRM show BBQ?


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jun 20 2006, 06:05 PM~5641480
> *SUP PEEPS. MY GIRL HAS A YEAR OLD MALE ENGLISH BULLDOG /BOXER MIXED  ALL WHITE MIDDLE SIZE. HE HAS HAD  ALL HIS SHOTS AND SPAYED  RECENTLY BOUT A MONTH AGO. SHE IS LOOKING FOR A GOOD HOME FOR THE DOG . SHE IS  JUST NOT GOING TO GIVE IT AWAY TO ANYBODY. SOMEONE THAT HAS TIME AND HAS HAD  DOGS IN THE PAST. HE IS FRIENDLY AND PLAYFUL GOOD WITH KIDS, HES MAINLY AN INSIDE DOG .
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO BE A OWNER OF THIS BEAUTIFUL DOG . LET ME KNOW AND MESSAGE ME . I WILL SEND YOU PICS OF  HIM.
> ...


ANYBODY


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 20 2006, 07:14 PM~5641538
> *who is having the pre LRM show BBQ?
> *


party at your crib :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 20 2006, 11:49 AM~5639236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. just fajita and queso on a flour tortilla.. with a pepsi


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

anybody watching the game


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody watching deez nuts


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 20 2006, 07:03 PM~5641782
> *anybody watching the game
> *



hell yeah


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 20 2006, 06:51 PM~5641708
> *party at your crib :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2006, 03:03 PM~5640454
> *we know..  your connnections got busted..  how u gonna pay for chrome now?  :0
> *


good question


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 20 2006, 03:46 PM~5640781
> *......
> *


ok forgot to say that jp told me that....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2006, 08:10 PM~5641824
> *anybody watching deez nuts
> *


only person watching your nuts is you :biggrin: u want sumone to video tape it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 20 2006, 08:24 PM~5641923
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 20 2006, 08:20 PM~5642207
> *only person watching your nuts is you :biggrin: u want sumone to video tape it
> *


yea.. come tape it.. and tell me how much they hang


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2006, 09:43 PM~5642374
> *yea.. come tape it.. and tell me how much they hang
> *


naw thats ok u might want me to do the dirty sanchez on you and i dont swing that way. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 20 2006, 08:49 PM~5642418
> *naw thats ok u might want me to do the dirty sanchez on you and i dont swing that way. :biggrin:
> *


yea ok :uh: 
i got some worse dirt than that on you.. ha ha



















just dont know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup disturbed


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:barf: ..top much *** talk in here yo................


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 10:15 PM~5642563
> *sup disturbed
> *



whats up mayne....whats going on? how is the car coming along?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jun 20 2006, 09:16 PM~5642571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup ***














whats up nasty nes
u ***


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 20 2006, 09:16 PM~5642573
> *whats up mayne....whats going on? how is the car coming along?
> *


its gettin there slowly






here u go danny go ahead and cop em

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1968-IMPALA...076752715QQrdZ1


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 10:34 PM~5642590
> *its gettin there slowly
> here u go danny go ahead and cop em
> 
> ...



thats cool just take ur time, dont wanna rush anything and fuck up u kno. so what else is poppin?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2006, 10:34 PM~5642586
> *shut  up ***
> sup ***
> whats up nasty nes
> ...



nothing u fukin biznatch....bored


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 20 2006, 09:50 PM~5642679
> *nothing u fukin biznatch....bored
> *


sounds nice.. stripped los's car. new core surports in. and all bolted up.. tommorow we start body work.. so i wanna see you at my house dress for the occasion..lol.. los said u have to be there.. and miklo too


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2006, 10:54 PM~5642710
> *sounds nice.. stripped los's car. new core surports in. and all bolted up.. tommorow we start body work.. so i wanna see you at my house dress for the occasion..lol.. los said u have to be there.. and miklo too
> *



ok thats cool, as soon as i get off of work ill head of there...sounds cool.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 20 2006, 10:07 PM~5642761
> *ok thats cool, as soon as i get off of work ill head of there...sounds cool.
> *


take your time.. i wont come outside till like 4 or 5.. depends on this shitty weather


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 11:34 PM~5642590
> *
> here u go danny go ahead and cop em
> 
> ...


mannn.. i'd get em. but low on cash.. and i missed court date today.. so i'm gonna have to pay failure to appear. prolly wont even get system done for LRM show..but still going.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2006, 11:13 PM~5642785
> *take your time.. i wont come outside till like 4 or 5.. depends on this shitty weather
> *



ok thats cool....ill see what time ill get off, didnt look to busy for me tomorrow.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wouldnt you have a warrant now


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 20 2006, 10:13 PM~5642549
> *yea ok :uh:
> i got some worse dirt than that on you.. ha ha
> just dont know
> *


u mean i got the dirt on you.haha.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 20 2006, 11:17 PM~5643058
> *u mean i got the dirt on you.haha.
> *


yeah.. u got that.. but i got much more ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2006, 01:49 PM~5639236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2006, 12:27 AM~5642830
> *wouldnt you have a warrant now
> *


yup but i'll go pay it off friday. probably set me back around 3 bills.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 08:32 AM~5644118
> *yup    but i'll go pay it off friday.  probably set me back around 3 bills.
> *


Thanks for reminding me, got a parking ticket back in dec i haven't paid.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 06:32 AM~5644118
> *yup    but i'll go pay it off friday.  probably set me back around 3 bills.
> *


that aint nothin for haliburton baller like yourself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2006, 08:41 AM~5644135
> *that aint nothin for haliburton baller like yourself.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2006, 08:41 AM~5644135
> *that aint nothin for haliburton baller like yourself.
> *


you the big time mobile ex-ray tech.. i should ask you for loan.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 08:48 AM~5644161
> *you the big time mobile ex-ray tech.. i should ask you for loan.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 06:48 AM~5644161
> *you the big time mobile ex-ray tech.. i should ask you for loan.
> *


banks closed. til after july 30


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 08:39 AM~5644130
> *Thanks for reminding me, got a parking ticket back in dec i haven't paid.
> *


ahh.. like every 6 months or so.. city has amnesty thing to whip out parking tickets.. i use to just wait til then..and clear em out with $20. but i didn't get downtown often.. tickets were from few times i visited my gal while she was locked up in county.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 08:56 AM~5644189
> *ahh..  like every 6 months or so..  city has amnesty thing to whip out parking tickets.. i use to just wait til then..and clear em out with $20.    but i didn't get downtown often.. tickets were from few times i visited my gal while she was locked up in county.
> *


when is the next one. i'm kind of in *Monterrey mode* and don't want to pay $45 bucks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gonna havea few things for sale for smal block chevy like water pump, alternator, air cleaner pulleys brackets valve covers etc. pm me if need some parts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2006, 09:00 AM~5644202
> *gonna havea few things for sale for smal block chevy like water pump, alternator, air cleaner pulleys brackets valve covers etc. pm me if need some parts
> *


how much for the C.H.I.P.'s moto'cycle?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 21 2006, 09:00 AM~5644201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell 713ridaz...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 09:07 AM~5644218
> * i'd just pay the $45.. before your ride the THE BOOT!
> 
> 
> ...


That's why i avoid downtown :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> hell if i know.. that was back in the days.. when i drove a orange 1973 vw bug.. slammed.. interior all tagged up..real ghetto.. like 1993 i think.. i'd just pay the $45.. before your ride the THE BOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 09:00 AM~5644201
> *when is the next one.  i'm kind of in Monterrey mode and don't want to pay $45 bucks
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 08:56 AM~5644189
> *ahh..  like every 6 months or so..  city has amnesty thing to whip out parking tickets.. i use to just wait til then..and clear em out with $20.    but i didn't get downtown often.. tickets were from few times i visited my gal while she was locked up in county.
> *


Gangsta  








:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2006, 10:36 AM~5644546
> *Gangsta
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah she was.. she use to slap me around a call me a bitch.. and i liked it.. j/k


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2006, 10:35 AM~5644537
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 10:39 AM~5644573
> *yeah she was.. she use to slap me around a call me a bitch..  and i liked it..   j/k
> *


:0 You likedid it :tongue:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2006, 10:04 AM~5644736
> *:0 You likedid it  :tongue:
> *


SUP PRIMA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2006, 11:04 AM~5644736
> *:0 You likedid it  :tongue:
> *


ok.. yeah i did..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jun 20 2006, 01:47 PM~5639597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 07:03 AM~5644206
> *how much for the C.H.I.P.'s moto'cycle?
> *


not for sale.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2006, 01:01 AM~5643185
> *yeah.. u got that.. but i got much more ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *(6/21/06 - KTRK/HOUSTON) - Police took into custody a passenger on a METRO bus who officials say threatened the bus driver.
> 
> It happened near Old Spanish Trail at Tierwester. The bus driver claims the man tried to stab him with a knife, because of a dispute over his fare. The driver hit his alarm, got off the bus and called dispatch with his cell phone.
> 
> ...


now thats gangsta.. that man aint wanna pay bus fare so he was gonna cut driver.. :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jun 21 2006, 11:06 AM~5644748
> *SUP PRIMA
> *


SUP CUZ! YOU BETTER HANG THAT JERSEY IN YOUR AVI UP ... DAMN MAVS :thumbsdown:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

go Rockets!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 21 2006, 10:33 AM~5645245
> *go Rockets!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


PEON


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 21 2006, 12:27 PM~5645218
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Interview at 5pm on the east side of town! hopefully i'll end this long journey to get to work.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 12:48 PM~5645350
> *Interview at 5pm on the east side of town!  hopefully i'll end this long journey to get to work.
> *



how long does it take you to get to work? I see you on my way out most every morning.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2006, 12:39 PM~5645280
> *PEON
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 21 2006, 12:57 PM~5645401
> *how long does it take you to get to work? I see you on my way out most every morning.
> *


almost an hour both ways.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 11:48 AM~5645350
> *Interview at 5pm on the east side of town!  hopefully i'll end this long journey to get to work.
> *


thats like your 100th interview youve had this year and you always end up staying at your job.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2006, 01:06 PM~5645445
> *thats like your 100th interview youve had this year and you always end up staying at your job.
> *


because they keep counter offering me $$ :biggrin: but this time i will go, gas is too high to continue driving out here.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 11:48 AM~5645350
> *Interview at 5pm on the east side of town!  hopefully i'll end this long journey to get to work.
> *


They are hiring an IT person here....My own personal slave!! :biggrin: Anyone interested?! Muahahaha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 01:10 PM~5645466
> *because they keep counter offering me $$  :biggrin:  but this time i will go, gas is too high to continue driving out here.
> *



Heck yeah... I would not drive as far as you do every day. I would have to move closer to my job if they were paying me the big bucks like they pay you. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 21 2006, 01:11 PM~5645474
> *They are hiring an IT person here....My own personal slave!! :biggrin:  Anyone interested?! Muahahaha
> *


did they offer you more $ or is that their excuse to get him trained so that they can boot you out?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 21 2006, 01:12 PM~5645477
> *Heck yeah... I would not drive as far as you do every day. I would have to move closer to my job if they were paying me the big bucks like they pay you.  :biggrin:
> *


i could move, but that side of town has my family and homies.  nothing over here but crackas, paisas and The Gold Cup


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 01:12 PM~5645478
> *did they offer you more $ or is that their excuse to get him trained so that they can boot you out?
> *



he's thinking about it now... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 21 2006, 01:17 PM~5645500
> *he's thinking about it now...  :roflmao:
> *


That's what usually happens. Seen it happen all the time in the I.T. department. They get all happy because they feel they are getting help, next thing you know they are kicking rocks on the way out. LOL

I think we're on our 4th one now.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 01:19 PM~5645507
> *That's what usually happens.  Seen it happen all the time in the I.T. department.  They get all happy because they feel they are getting help, next thing you know they are kicking rocks on the way out.  LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

messed up, first they take your internet access then this... here you go bro, Ill help you out.... http://www.chron.com/class/jobs/index.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 12:10 PM~5645466
> *because they keep counter offering me $$  :biggrin:  but this time i will go, gas is too high to continue driving out here.
> *


well good luck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 21 2006, 01:22 PM~5645526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> messed up, first they take your internet access then this... here you go bro, Ill help you out.... http://www.chron.com/class/jobs/index.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 12:12 PM~5645478
> *did they offer you more $ or is that their excuse to get him trained so that they can boot you out?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 21 2006, 12:12 PM~5645477
> *Heck yeah... I would not drive as far as you do every day. I would have to move closer to my job if they were paying me the big bucks like they pay you.  :biggrin:
> *


i think it takes bout 45 mins for me to get to work in reg traffic. i think that an hour to 45 mins average time to get to work for everyone now a days.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 12:12 PM~5645478
> *did they offer you more $ or is that their excuse to get him trained so that they can boot you out?
> *


naw basically they do the shit I dont wanna do anymore....those mundane tasks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 21 2006, 01:28 PM~5645566
> *naw basically they do the shit I dont wanna do anymore....those mundane tasks.
> *


Keep your guard up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2006, 01:24 PM~5645546
> *i think it takes bout 45 mins for me to get to work in reg traffic. i think that an hour to 45 mins average time to get to work for everyone now a days.
> *



I used to work on 45 and richey... took an hour to get there from where im at.


now it takes me 20 - 30 minutes, and I cruise in to work... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jun 21 2006, 01:11 PM~5645474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you're still always late. 
:twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2006, 12:19 PM~5645507
> *That's what usually happens.  Seen it happen all the time in the I.T. department.  They get all happy because they feel they are getting help, next thing you know they are kicking rocks on the way out.  LOL
> 
> I think we're on our 4th one now.
> *


not here...unless you fuck up. My boss has been here for 16 years now. WEe doubled in size and need more help to stay on top of the FDA computer validation requirements. You cant install anything without having to revalidate a PC. Damn users always installing shit. :angry: Lots of record keeping involved. Not all IT glory.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 21 2006, 12:29 PM~5645581
> *I used to work on 45 and richey... took an hour to get there from where im at.
> now it takes me 20 - 30 minutes, and I cruise in to work...  :biggrin:
> *


  

it would be nice to work closer to home but nah im happy here. so the drive doesnt bother me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh: double post :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i stay in magnolia park..and i use to drive way da fuck out to bellaire @ beltway 8 to halliburton office there.. 45 minutes minimum.. up to 1 1/2 hours if some retard had an accident. then i got transfer to office over here on clinton dr between 5th and 2nd wards.. now its like 15 minutes without having to get on freeway.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 21 2006, 01:06 PM~5645445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want to know how long it takes me to get to work ... urrrggghhh ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i bet girl. you work downtown though. that makes a big difference.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2006, 12:24 PM~5645546
> *i think that an hour to 45 mins average time to get to work for everyone now a days.
> *


i takes me 15 min to get to work.........20 if i have to drop of my son at my moms


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2006, 02:40 PM~5645787
> *i bet girl. you work downtown though. that makes a big difference.
> *


288 sux during rush hour ... except when I roll the lac :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 21 2006, 02:01 PM~5645885
> *i takes me 15 min to get to work.........20 if i have to drop of my son at my moms
> *


youre one of the lucky ones.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2006, 03:13 PM~5645943
> *288 sux during rush hour ... except when I roll the lac  :0  :0  :0
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2006, 02:13 PM~5645943
> *288 sux during rush hour ... except when I roll the lac  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2006, 01:13 PM~5645943
> *288 sux during rush hour ... except when I roll the lac  :0  :0  :0
> *


yep 288 sux at that time


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 21 2006, 01:01 PM~5645885
> *i takes me 15 min to get to work.........20 if i have to drop of my son at my moms
> *


20min from pasadena to [email protected]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am lucky enough to be going outbound when everyone else is coming in and the opposite in the evenings.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haaa... its been funny over here.... dude who works for (company i do travel for).. is missing somewhere in asia.. his wife called his boss and they trying to track him down.. he suppose to be in Doha Qatar working.. but based on credit card charges..that man is in hotel/casino in Beijing china.. living in up on company credit card.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2006, 11:24 AM~5645546
> *i think it takes bout 45 mins for me to get to work in reg traffic. i think that an hour to 45 mins average time to get to work for everyone now a days.
> *


i use the soccer mom van


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 21 2006, 01:13 PM~5645943
> *288 sux during rush hour ... except when I roll the lac  :0  :0  :0
> *


you let those fake daytons rub in the back of your lac all up and down 288??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

OK KOOL


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*QUE ROLLA HOUSTONE!!*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 21 2006, 01:01 PM~5645885
> *i takes me 15 min to get to work.........20 if i have to drop of my son at my moms
> *



I take me 25mins to get to the shop east of the ballpark and they provide a truck and gas :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP H-TOWN
HELLO MRS.HNY BRN EYZ.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 21 2006, 01:11 PM~5645474
> *They are hiring an IT person here....My own personal slave!! :biggrin:  Anyone interested?! Muahahaha
> *


Hey ill take it.. How much it pay?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHAtz up H-town.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jun 21 2006, 11:54 PM~5648492
> *Hey ill take it.. How much it pay?
> *


dude not like what you used to make baller! Besides its on the opposite end of Houston for you buddeh. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2006, 01:33 PM~5645606
> *:uh: double post :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 22 2006, 12:26 AM~5648324
> *WHUTZ UP H-TOWN
> HELLO MRS.HNY BRN EYZ.
> *


When did choniez get married?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 05:42 AM~5649293
> *When did choniez get married?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 08:08 AM~5649335
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 07:47 AM~5649299
> *:0
> *


You ready for a job?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning everybody!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 21 2006, 11:26 PM~5648324
> *WHUTZ UP H-TOWN
> HELLO MRS.HNY BRN EYZ.
> *


hi. :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 08:16 AM~5649353
> *You ready for a job?
> *



otra vez?

what you got?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 08:32 AM~5649396
> *morning everybody!
> *


Buenos dias, I was going to take a pic similar to your "how i make love" pic last night. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 06:42 AM~5649293
> *When did choniez get married?
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 07:08 AM~5649335
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 06:35 AM~5649407
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 08:35 AM~5649403
> *otra vez?
> 
> what you got?
> *


Nah, doubt the other company could match what i'm getting here but i'll wait and see what they offer. Suppose to make an offer today but they only pay "salary" :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 06:37 AM~5649419
> *:0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 08:36 AM~5649413
> *:biggrin:
> *


So you now live with Lonestar and his pop?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 07:36 AM~5649414
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 07:39 AM~5649431
> *So you now live with Lonestar and his pop?
> *


 uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 08:43 AM~5649444
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 08:37 AM~5649423
> *Nah, doubt the other company could match what i'm getting here but i'll wait and see what they offer.  Suppose to make an offer today but they only pay "salary"  :thumbsdown:
> *



Yeah. salary is no bueno....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wedding pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 06:39 AM~5649431
> *So you now live with Lonestar and his pop?
> *


yeah im gonna wait til im in my 30s to move out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 07:44 AM~5649448
> *Yeah. salary is no bueno....
> *


i get salary plus overtime. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 08:47 AM~5649461
> *yeah im gonna wait til im in my 30s to move out
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 08:47 AM~5649462
> *i get salary plus overtime. :cheesy:
> *


You must be ballin' out of control making all that $$.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 07:47 AM~5649459
> *wedding pics?
> *


i have to upload them. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i give her 40 a week allowance.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 07:48 AM~5649465
> *You must be ballin' out of control making all that $$.
> *


 :nono: i wish.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 08:47 AM~5649462
> *i get salary plus overtime. :cheesy:
> *


all the salary jobs Ive had paid chinese overtime, the longer you work the less you get. :angry: 

and those were the ones that paid overtime at all. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 08:48 AM~5649467
> *i have to upload them. :cheesy:
> *


Don't forget the Honeymoon pics. I heard you wore no chonies the whole time. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my homie work for dr pepper they are salary and overtime is minimum wage....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 08:49 AM~5649474
> *all the salary jobs Ive had paid chinese overtime, the longer you work the less you get.  :angry:
> 
> and those were the ones that paid overtime at all.  :angry:
> *


Tell me about it, old engineer said "we put in 70 hours a week, but it is well worth it" i was like " :uh: "


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 08:49 AM~5649471
> *i give her 40 a week allowance.
> *


that much? big spenda


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 06:54 AM~5649492
> *that much?  big spenda
> *


im trying to retire. have to be frugal, jp knows all about that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 08:55 AM~5649497
> *im trying to retire.  have to be frugal, jp knows all about that.
> *


We doin' big pimpin, we spendin' cheese (Check 'em out now ) 
Big pimpin' 
On B.L.A.P.'s 
We doin' big pimpin' up in NYC 
It's just that Jigga-man, Pimp-C and B.U.N.B. 
Check em out now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i need to get married soon too.. anybody know hot wet chic that needs papers? make her legal and claim on taxes!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 08:58 AM~5649507
> *i need to get married soon too..  anybody know hot wet chic that needs papers? make her legal and claim on taxes!
> *


go to magnolia or denver harbor. tons around there. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 09:00 AM~5649513
> *go to magnolia or denver harbor.  tons around there.  LOL
> *


uh... i already live in magnolia. slim pickings around here. already hit on gal working at taqueria.. she wasn't feeling me, da fuckin hooka .. they get high class taqueria job and act like they dont need a man.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 09:02 AM~5649519
> *uh...  i already live in magnolia.  slim pickings around here.  already hit on gal working at taqueria..  she wasn't feeling me, da fuckin hooka
> *


True all of those chicks get tagged with the quickness. might want to try Escapade 2000. Seen tons of hot tamaleras in that club on La Raza TV. I tagged a few taqueria chicks back then but they tend to want to move in and bring their whole family with them, abuela and all. :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 09:04 AM~5649529
> *True all of those chicks get tagged with the quickness.  might want to try Escapade 2000.  Seen tons of hot tamaleras in that club on La Raza TV.  I tagged a few taqueria chicks back then but they tend to want to move in and bring their whole family with them, abuela and all.  :twak:
> *


ok. might just do that.. wanna roll with me? we'll go in your colorado.. know how they like dudes in trucks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 09:07 AM~5649545
> *ok.  might just do that..  wanna roll with me?  we'll go in your colorado.. know how they like dudes in trucks.
> *


No can do, don't have botas with rattlesnake heads on the tips


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 09:08 AM~5649551
> *No can do, don't have botas with rattlesnake heads on the tips
> *


we'll stop at pulga and score you some.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Boots have to be "color calabaza" and a matching belt, with white jeans...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 09:13 AM~5649568
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Boots have to be "color calabaza" and a matching belt, with white jeans...
> *


and that cowboy hat that looks like someone starched the side to the top. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 09:15 AM~5649576
> *and that cowboy hat that looks like someone starched the side to the top.  lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 09:15 AM~5649576
> *and that cowboy hat that looks like someone starched the side to the top.  lol
> *


that starts to get pricey though. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This just in from the D.A.'s office:

*pues, they just busted an attorney that was scamming the poh'messicans. the attorney was keeping insurance checks that would settle with his clients. He'll keep the money, and not tell the poh'messican that he got insurance settlement.
even the attorney's employees confessed that he's been doing it for years...might be on tv or news so others can come forward if they feel they've been scammed by this guy.*

If anyone has family that has dealt with this attorney (name to be released on the news) you better check up on it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 

Attorney *Steve Bearman*, ex: a paisito had a settlement for $175,000 from the insurance company and the attorney kept it. :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats not good for la raza :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 07:08 AM~5649551
> *No can do, don't have botas with rattlesnake heads on the tips
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 07:15 AM~5649576
> *and that cowboy hat that looks like someone starched the side to the top.  lol
> *


ADD LETTUS ON THE SIDE.........TACO HATS..... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 07:02 AM~5649519
> *uh...  i already live in magnolia.  slim pickings around here.  already hit on gal working at taqueria..  she wasn't feeling me, da fuckin hooka ..  they get high class taqueria job and act like they dont need a man.
> *


el regio club worked for one of my homie's,,check it out...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 22 2006, 10:05 AM~5649808
> *el regio club worked for one of my homie's,,check it out...
> *


address? dress code?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 07:49 AM~5649471
> *i give her 40 a week allowance.
> *


 :buttkick: 

thats barely enough gas money for the week!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 07:49 AM~5649474
> *all the salary jobs Ive had paid chinese overtime, the longer you work the less you get.  :angry:
> 
> and those were the ones that paid overtime at all.  :angry:
> *


really? that sucks! overtime here is standard time and a half.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 07:49 AM~5649475
> *Don't forget the Honeymoon pics.  I heard you wore no chonies the whole time.  :0
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 07:58 AM~5649507
> *i need to get married soon too..  anybody know hot wet chic that needs papers? make her legal and claim on taxes!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 08:04 AM~5649529
> *True all of those chicks get tagged with the quickness.  might want to try Escapade 2000.  Seen tons of hot tamaleras in that club on La Raza TV.  I tagged a few taqueria chicks back then but they tend to want to move in and bring their whole family with them, abuela and all.  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 08:07 AM~5649545
> *ok.  might just do that..  wanna roll with me?  we'll go in your colorado.. know how they like dudes in trucks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

sorry.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 21 2006, 03:22 PM~5645988
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## mistress_713 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 09:31 AM~5649942
> *:biggrin:
> *


heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2006, 06:24 PM~5646775
> *you let those fake daytons rub in the back of your lac all up and down 288??
> *


ha ... they don't rub ... and they look good ... I don't need a "name brand" to make me feel better about myself ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 08:35 AM~5649407
> *:angel:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 08:39 AM~5649431
> *So you now live with Lonestar and his pop?
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 08:47 AM~5649462
> *i get salary plus overtime. :cheesy:
> *


me too :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2006, 09:53 AM~5650045
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 08:50 AM~5649478
> *my homie work for dr pepper they are salary and overtime is minimum wage....
> *


you said he was a baller


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

ENRON CC BITCHES!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jun 22 2006, 11:04 AM~5650136
> *ENRON CC BITCHES!!!
> *


dont get mad, get $.. :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

any my pockets get filled by Halliburton.. so get it straight!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 22 2006, 10:05 AM~5649808
> *el regio club worked for one of my homie's,,check it out...
> *


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 11:07 AM~5650157
> *dont get mad, get $..    :twak:
> *


I own my own business...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2006, 10:50 AM~5650023
> *ha ... they don't rub ... and they look good ... I don't need a "name brand" to make me feel better about myself ...
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 10:22 AM~5649891
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So neither the '64 ragtop nor the caddy are going to be at the LRM? Or is the caddy going to be there after all leaving the '64 in the dust?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 11:58 AM~5650931
> *So neither the '64 ragtop nor the caddy are going to be at the LRM?  Or is the caddy going to be there after all leaving the '64 in the dust?
> *


We ran into a major set back, and we'll be working on it all the way till the show....but its might not be enough time to get the car done


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2006, 01:01 PM~5650952
> *We ran into a major set back, and we'll be working on it all the way till the show....but its might not be enough time to get the car done
> *


start a night shift on it. did you run into mechanical problems?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 12:58 PM~5650931
> *So neither the '64 ragtop nor the caddy are going to be at the LRM?  Or is the caddy going to be there after all leaving the '64 in the dust?
> *



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 11:58 AM~5650931
> *So neither the '64 ragtop nor the caddy are going to be at the LRM?  Or is the caddy going to be there after all leaving the '64 in the dust?
> *


craziness.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2006, 01:01 PM~5650952
> *We ran into a major set back, and we'll be working on it all the way till the show....but its might not be enough time to get the car done
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 12:58 PM~5650931
> *So neither the '64 ragtop nor the caddy are going to be at the LRM?  Or is the caddy going to be there after all leaving the '64 in the dust?
> *


Lac's for sale - I might not even own it by the Houston show ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2006, 01:04 PM~5650972
> *Lac's for sale - I might not even own it by the Houston show ...
> *


  Your primo rang me up last night. Wants to know what is happening this weekend. Said he might end up working in Alaska soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2006, 01:04 PM~5650972
> *Lac's for sale - I might not even own it by the Houston show ...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2006, 01:04 PM~5650972
> *Lac's for sale - I might not even own it by the Houston show ...
> *


$?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jun 22 2006, 01:06 PM~5650988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269365


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 01:07 PM~5650995
> *$?
> *


You have to be in the "baller bracket" to afford that. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jun 22 2006, 12:43 PM~5650850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 01:13 PM~5651033
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> *


What? It never has been "shown" before at a car show, picnic, etc. .... not too many people have seen it in person ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2006, 12:04 PM~5650972
> *Lac's for sale - I might not even own it by the Houston show ...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2006, 01:14 PM~5651040
> *What?  It never has been "shown" before at a car show, picnic, etc. .... not too many people have seen it in person ...
> *


True, even I haven't seen it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I havent seen it either... does it really exist? Is it a myth?

The Flying Dutchman of Lowriding!! :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2006, 01:14 PM~5651040
> *What?  It never has been "shown" before at a car show, picnic, etc. .... not too many people have seen it in person ...
> *


cept in traffic on 288!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 01:18 PM~5651073
> *I havent seen it either... does it really exist? Is it a myth?
> 
> The Flying Dutchman of Lowriding!!  :scrutinize:
> *


:buttkick: of course it exists!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

is it FWD?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 22 2006, 01:20 PM~5651083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RWD


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

any rust? how much shipped?











:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 01:22 PM~5651100
> *is it FWD?
> *


I didn't know they made "350" fwd????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 12:20 PM~5651083
> *cept in traffic on 288!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my rides ain't hard to find.. just post up at taqueria ON harrisburg or liquor world on woodridge..and i'm bound to come rolling thru!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 01:26 PM~5651118
> *I didn't know they made "350" fwd????
> *


hell, i don't know shit about 90's lacs.. thats why i asked.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 22 2006, 03:18 PM~5651691
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 22 2006, 08:50 AM~5650023
> *ha ... they don't rub ... and they look good ... I don't need a "name brand" to make me feel better about myself ...
> *


if i had fake daytons i would say the same thing too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Working so hard every night and day and now we get the payback ... 

When you challenge a female ... you're always gonna lose ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 22 2006, 02:18 PM~5651691
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 11:02 AM~5650956
> *start a night shift on it.  did you run into mechanical problems?
> *


mechanical and financial. i looked at the calendar and i had my paydays mixed up. plus when i was pulling the motor out, the chain broke and it hit the ground and cracked the block.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 05:22 PM~5652357
> *mechanical and financial. i looked at the calendar and i had my paydays mixed up.  plus when i was pulling the motor out, the chain broke and it hit the ground and cracked the block.
> *


damn. what size engine?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 05:22 PM~5652357
> *mechanical and financial. i looked at the calendar and i had my paydays mixed up.  plus when i was pulling the motor out, the chain broke and it hit the ground and cracked the block.
> *


ouch..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 03:25 PM~5652375
> *damn.  what size engine?
> *


283 but any small block wil lfit i have all the chrome to dress it up but the block is cracked but im gonna see whats up maybe i can pull a rabbit out my ass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 05:28 PM~5652405
> *283 but any small block wil lfit i have all the chrome to dress it up but the block is cracked but im gonna see whats up maybe i can pull a rabbit out my ass
> *


let me ask this old man that has several old blocks. suppose to sell me a 327 for 300 bucks. he's gone right now but will ask him tomorrow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 03:39 PM~5652481
> *let me ask this old man that has several old blocks.  suppose to sell me a 327 for 300 bucks.  he's gone right now but will ask him tomorrow.
> *


i used to have a350 here at the house but i sold it for 150 bucks this was like 6 yrs ago wish i still had it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 05:41 PM~5652495
> *i used to have a350 here at the house but i sold it for 150 bucks this was like 6 yrs ago wish i still had it.
> *


you still have the og valve covers? with chevrolet script on them?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 03:42 PM~5652503
> *you still have the og valve covers?  with chevrolet script on them?
> *


yea everything is original expect probably the fuel pump


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 05:46 PM~5652535
> *yea everything is original expect probably the fuel pump
> *


calling you up.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

sup Latin...I see you're whoring it out on here as well bro... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 22 2006, 05:48 PM~5652543
> *sup Latin...I see you're whoring it out on here as well bro... :0  :biggrin:
> *


you know it my northern cracka brudda. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 04:49 PM~5652546
> *you know it my northern cracka brudda.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 03:28 PM~5652405
> *283 but any small block wil lfit i have all the chrome to dress it up but the block is cracked but im gonna see whats up maybe i can pull a rabbit out my ass
> *



a white rabbit being pulled out a white ass :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 05:28 PM~5652405
> *283 but any small block wil lfit i have all the chrome to dress it up but the block is cracked but im gonna see whats up maybe i can pull a rabbit out my ass
> *


fk it.. tow it.. show without engine.. none of us will say anything.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 04:22 PM~5652357
> *mechanical and financial. i looked at the calendar and i had my paydays mixed up.  plus when i was pulling the motor out, the chain broke and it hit the ground and cracked the block.
> *


dayum that sucks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 08:17 PM~5653196
> *dayum that sucks.
> *


there goes your $40


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 05:28 PM~5652405
> *283 but any small block wil lfit i have all the chrome to dress it up but the block is cracked but im gonna see whats up maybe i can pull a rabbit out my ass
> *



PM sent...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

BODY WORK SUCKS.. FUCK PAINTING CARS.... :biggrin: 


















PUTTING THE WHITE BOY TO WORK


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 10:06 PM~5653731
> *BODY WORK SUCKS.. FUCK PAINTING CARS.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks like my car... if my car looked like that... :biggrin: 

what color yall going with?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who knows.... youll see it at houston if its ready


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 10:24 PM~5653862
> *who knows.... youll see it at houston if its ready
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

did you take off the door trim?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 08:24 PM~5653862
> *who knows.... youll see it at houston if its ready
> *


you guys can have my pre-reg spot..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 10:32 PM~5653920
> *you guys can have my pre-reg spot..
> *



did you get my PM? :biggrin:



How much shipped to 77433?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jun 22 2006, 08:31 PM~5653912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. yeah.. we still havent sent ours.. we bullshittin.. this weekend for sure we will


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 08:33 PM~5653928
> *did you get my PM?  :biggrin:
> How much shipped to 77433?
> *


yea i got it. i got a lead on a block but i dont know if im gonna make it in time plus the plater i still have to order alot of shit. for the car.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 10:34 PM~5653931
> *which one... at the bottom.. if so no.
> 
> *


No, there is one that goes about midway up the door. I want to take mine off, but not until we are ready to spray it. just wondering if it is just held on with 3m or clips.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 10:35 PM~5653942
> *yea i got it. i got a lead on a block but i dont know if im gonna make it in time plus the plater i still have to order alot of shit. for the car.
> *



sucks... I wouldnt rush it. do that shit right.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 08:36 PM~5653954
> *No, there is one that goes about midway up the door. I want to take mine off, but not until we are ready to spray it. just wondering if it is just held on with 3m or clips.
> *


shit i dunno.. it wasnt there .. maybe the peeps who painted it before me took it off.. lol
i think its just 3m that holds it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2006, 10:39 PM~5653967
> *shit i dunno.. it wasnt there .. maybe the peeps who painted it before me took it off.. lol
> i think its just 3m that holds it
> *



cool, I didnt want to mess with covering up holes. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 08:38 PM~5653960
> *sucks... I wouldnt rush it. do that shit right.
> *


i gotta represent in the hometown


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

if your bored.... vote for me!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269444


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 22 2006, 09:42 PM~5653989
> *if your bored.... vote for me!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269444
> *


no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 22 2006, 10:42 PM~5653989
> *if your bored.... vote for me!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269444
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 22 2006, 08:42 PM~5653989
> *if your bored.... vote for me!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269444
> *


are you gay?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 08:51 PM~5654035
> *:roflmao:
> *


i wasnt tryin to clown on her this is why i asked


"lesbians are the new in thing" -Cali Rydah


"LIFE IS TOO SHORT JUST TO BE WITH ONE SEX" -Screwed up loco


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 10:54 PM~5654058
> *i wasnt tryin to clown on her this is why i asked
> "lesbians are the new in thing" -Cali Rydah
> "LIFE IS TOO SHORT JUST TO BE WITH ONE SEX" -Screwed up loco
> *



I know, thats why I laughed... :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 09:50 PM~5654026
> *are you gay?
> *


Nope I just quote the gay things...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 22 2006, 09:01 PM~5654108
> *Nope I just quote the gay things...
> *


there is already a club for solo riders its called solo riders of america we have it copywritten so i suggest you change your club name


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 10:41 PM~5653980
> *i gotta represent in the hometown
> *


aint that true. It sucks not to show in your own yard.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 11:03 PM~5654116
> *there is already a club for solo riders its called solo riders of america we have it copywritten so i suggest you change your club name
> *



Solo Riderz *united*... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 09:07 PM~5654141
> *Solo Riderz united...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


solo riders must stick together.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

is that an oxymoron? if you are united you are not solo any more... j/w


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 09:09 PM~5654154
> *is that an oxymoron? if you are united you are not solo any more... j/w
> *


hey guess who called me today


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 11:10 PM~5654163
> *hey guess who called me today
> *



:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 08:41 PM~5653977
> *cool, I didnt want to mess with covering up holes.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. thats kool...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick+Jun 22 2006, 08:42 PM~5653989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Let's try this again...True Eminence car wash @ Discount Tire on S.Shaver across from South Houston High School. Saturday June 24th 9am to 3pm. Raising money for our 2nd annual True Eminence Charity Car show date TBA soon...Thanks and hope to see you there.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Prolly gonna work this Saturday again...

Wassup H-town? :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 22 2006, 06:35 PM~5652757
> *a white rabbit being pulled out a white ass :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 22 2006, 10:42 PM~5653989
> *if your bored.... vote for me!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269444
> *


sorry but i had to vote for my bia' bia' big scotty


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 23 2006, 12:40 AM~5654639
> *Let's try this again...True Eminence car wash @ Discount Tire on S.Shaver across from South Houston High School. Saturday June 24th 9am to 3pm. Raising money for our 2nd annual True Eminence Charity Car show date TBA soon...Thanks and hope to see you there.... :biggrin:
> *


  i'm taking all 7 cars :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2006, 05:44 AM~5655514
> *  i'm taking all 7 cars  :biggrin:
> *


do they all run


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2006, 08:02 PM~5653381
> *there goes your $40
> *


i know huh?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 22 2006, 09:42 PM~5653989
> *if your bored.... vote for me!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269444
> *


Battle Royale? In what? Fighting...sorry D. but that aint you. I voted for Firme homegirl Mizz Diabla. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2006, 08:15 AM~5655567
> *do they all run
> *


all but one since the motor is out. and none of the blocks are cracked


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 10:03 PM~5654116
> *there is already a club for solo riders its called solo riders of america we have it copywritten so i suggest you change your club name
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 23 2006, 08:41 AM~5655633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2006, 07:52 AM~5655677
> *well, if you need a sancho..  you know how to find me!
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2006, 09:08 PM~5654150
> *solo riders must stick together.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 23 2006, 09:11 AM~5655734
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice rims in your avi :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2006, 07:12 AM~5655739
> *nice rims in your avi  :biggrin:
> *


Yup.......thank goodness for skirts!....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 23 2006, 09:18 AM~5655756
> *Yup.......thank goodness for skirts!....lol
> *


LOL!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2006, 07:23 AM~5655776
> *LOL!
> *


So how u like that video?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, dj short dog, *713ridaz*

713ridaz.. you find my chevelle seats yet?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 23 2006, 09:35 AM~5655820
> *:dunno:
> *


ok.. your fired. 

:twak:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2005, 03:42 PM~3328454
> *by the way my true friends are dead and green!!so fuck yall!!!
> *


classic,qoute is true till this day


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 22 2006, 10:40 PM~5654639
> *Let's try this again...True Eminence car wash @ Discount Tire on S.Shaver across from South Houston High School. Saturday June 24th 9am to 3pm. Raising money for our 2nd annual True Eminence Charity Car show date TBA soon...Thanks and hope to see you there.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 23 2006, 09:29 AM~5655796
> *So how u like that video?
> *


was pretty good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's going on this weekend besides the carwash?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 87 Cutty, *Jeff,* Lord Goofy, sixty8imp, dj short dog



We know, Enron C.C..



:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 23 2006, 08:50 AM~5655903
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 87 Cutty, Jeff, Lord Goofy, sixty8imp, dj short dog
> We know, Enron C.C..
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 23 2006, 09:50 AM~5655903
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 87 Cutty, Jeff, Lord Goofy, sixty8imp, dj short dog
> We know, Enron C.C..
> ...


Actually, I was gonna say now that I've read the last 8 pages i feel like I'm in Houston...

It's like a small quiet neighborhood where everyone knows your name up in here.

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 23 2006, 09:53 AM~5655924
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

CHEERS UP IN HERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2006, 10:16 AM~5656035
> *:uh:
> *


x2.. think cutty gonna get canned.. since he seems to be drunk on the job!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2006, 10:19 AM~5656045
> *x2..  think cutty gonna get canned.. since he seems to be drunk on the job!
> *


:roflmao: 

I dont drink. just water and sodas. 


Im the designated driver for life! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 23 2006, 10:22 AM~5656062
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I dont drink. just water and sodas.
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jun 23 2006, 08:52 AM~5655919
> *Actually, I was gonna say now that I've read the last 8 pages i feel like I'm in Houston...
> 
> It's like a small quiet neighborhood where everyone knows your name up in here.
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2006, 08:49 AM~5655896
> *What's going on this weekend besides the carwash?
> *


my son jr's 1 year b'day party. :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2006, 05:42 AM~5649293
> *When did choniez get married?
> *


it's called out of *RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!*
THANKX YOU :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 23 2006, 10:45 AM~5656497
> *my son jr's 1 year b'day party. :biggrin:
> *


ah. happy bday to him. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2006, 06:34 AM~5649401
> *hi. :wave:
> *


R U READY 4 THE LRM SHOW.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 23 2006, 11:53 AM~5656567
> *it's called out of RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANKX YOU :cheesy:
> *


AYE AYE CAPITANA!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2006, 11:56 AM~5656592
> *AYE AYE CAPITANA!!
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 22 2006, 11:10 PM~5654168
> *:dunno:
> *


DEEZ NUUTTTSSSS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SO IS EVERYONE DOWN FOR MACGREGOR AFTER THE SUPERSHOW LIKE LAST YR???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 12:04 PM~5656642
> *DEEZ NUUTTTSSSS!!  :biggrin:
> *



i WAS WAITING FOR HIM TO SAY THAT. but it kinda didnt go, cause his nuts called him. :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 23 2006, 10:54 AM~5656577
> *ah. happy bday to him. :cheesy:
> *


thank you.i will tell him u said that. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jun 23 2006, 09:52 AM~5655919
> *Actually, I was gonna say now that I've read the last 8 pages i feel like I'm in Houston...
> 
> It's like a small quiet neighborhood where everyone knows your name up in here.
> ...


  take a trip down here and visit us Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 23 2006, 10:08 AM~5656656
> *thank you.i will tell him u said that. :biggrin:
> *


WURD UP UIP C-NOTE...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 12:12 PM~5656673
> * take a trip down here and visit us Jeff :thumbsup:
> *



yeah, its like mr rogers neighborhood... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 23 2006, 10:56 AM~5656589
> *R U READY 4 THE LRM SHOW.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 23 2006, 11:08 AM~5656656
> *thank you.i will tell him u said that. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUZ UP MONICA...CAN SAY HI ANYMORE...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2006, 12:04 PM~5656645
> *SO IS EVERYONE DOWN FOR MACGREGOR AFTER THE SUPERSHOW LIKE LAST YR???
> 
> *


not sure.. after a supershow i'm usually ready for a nap.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Goofy ... I was hanging out with some homies and one of the roommates had a shitload of Star Wars stuff so I took a couple of pics for ya ... :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 10:26 AM~5656728
> *Goofy ... I was hanging out with some homies and one of the roommates had a shitload of Star Wars stuff so I took a couple of pics for ya ... :tongue: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ..OH SNAP....WUZ D...HOLLA AT YOUR BOY...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2006, 11:18 AM~5656692
> *WUZ UP MONICA...CAN SAY HI ANYMORE...
> *


hi goofy. how was your bday party?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 11:26 AM~5656728
> *Goofy ... I was hanging out with some homies and one of the roommates had a shitload of Star Wars stuff so I took a couple of pics for ya ... :tongue: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you mean there are more out there.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 23 2006, 10:29 AM~5656744
> *hi goofy. how was your bday party?
> *


COOL....HAD A CAKE SMASHED IN MY FACE... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2006, 12:29 PM~5656741
> *:biggrin: ..OH SNAP....WUZ D...HOLLA AT YOUR BOY...
> *


:biggrin: I thought you would like that! I told him about your car ... he has a huge replica of the darth maul (sp?) head/face that was used in the movie too ... lol ... those pics are nothing ... he has a whole housefull of shit .... thought I was at a Star Wars Store :roflmao: I was only interested in his Garbage Pail Kids and Optimus Prime :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2006, 11:31 AM~5656756
> *COOL....HAD A CAKE SMASHED IN MY FACE... :biggrin:
> *


pics? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 11:31 AM~5656757
> *:biggrin: I thought you would like that!  I told him about your car ... he has a huge replica of the darth maul (sp?) head/face that was used in the movie too ... lol ... those pics are nothing ... he has a whole housefull of shit .... thought I was at a Star Wars Store :roflmao: I was only interested in his Garbage Pail Kids and Optimus Prime :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


craziness!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 23 2006, 12:31 PM~5656755
> *you mean there are more out there.
> *


:buttkick: lolololol ... What are you doing this weekend? You wanna go with me to visit and check "this" stuff out?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 10:31 AM~5656757
> *:biggrin: I thought you would like that!  I told him about your car ... he has a huge replica of the darth maul (sp?) head/face that was used in the movie too ... lol ... those pics are nothing ... he has a whole housefull of shit .... thought I was at a Star Wars Store :roflmao: I was only interested in his Garbage Pail Kids and Optimus Prime :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


HEY STEAL THE JANGO FETT FIGURE FOR ME... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 11:32 AM~5656770
> *:buttkick: lolololol ... What are you doing this weekend?  You wanna go with me to visit and check "this" stuff out?
> *


if "this" is your marky...HELL YEA!! LOL j.k. tonight im not gonna do anything. gonna watch the game tomorrow then i dont know.

so call me up!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 23 2006, 10:31 AM~5656755
> *you mean there are more out there.
> *


 :angry: ..WATCH IT..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jun 23 2006, 12:26 PM~5656728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


afraid so..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 10:32 AM~5656770
> *:buttkick: lolololol ... What are you doing this weekend?  You wanna go with me to visit and check "this" stuff out?
> *


CAN I GO.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2006, 12:37 PM~5656795
> *CAN I GO.........
> *


x2.. im down


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2006, 11:36 AM~5656787
> *:angry: ..WATCH IT..
> *


 :roflmao: :tongue: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2006, 11:37 AM~5656794
> *afraid so..
> 
> 
> ...


  :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

woo hoo.. i called city court.. and somehow/someway.. my court date was changed.. to late july.. so i dont get failure to appear. 

might work on trunk this weekend now!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2006, 12:42 PM~5656827
> *woo hoo.. i called city court..  and somehow/someway..  my court date was changed..  to late july.. so i dont get failure to appear.
> 
> might work on trunk this weekend now!
> *




:scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 12:26 PM~5656728
> *Goofy ... I was hanging out with some homies and one of the roommates had a shitload of Star Wars stuff so I took a couple of pics for ya ... :tongue: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


goofy would have a wackathon up in that mug


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2006, 01:06 PM~5656943
> *goofy would have a wackathon up in that mug
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2006, 06:44 AM~5655646
> *all but one since the motor is out.  and none of the blocks are cracked
> *


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 23 2006, 07:42 AM~5655636
> *Battle Royale?  In what? Fighting...sorry D. but that aint you.  I voted for Firme homegirl Mizz Diabla. :biggrin:
> *


I don't care! I was just excited that I'm actually on a topic! :biggrin: But some dudes beating me.... hmmmmmm....it just ain't right.... lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2006, 12:42 PM~5656827
> *woo hoo.. i called city court..  and somehow/someway..  my court date was changed..  to late july.. so i dont get failure to appear.
> 
> might work on trunk this weekend now!
> *


they said on the news last night that the new computer system is all fkd up so you might get a warrant issued when you're not supposed to ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 02:53 PM~5657455
> *they said on the news last night that the new computer system is all fkd up so you might get a warrant issued when you're not supposed to ...
> *



:0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2006, 01:27 PM~5657068
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 02:53 PM~5657455
> *they said on the news last night that the new computer system is all fkd up so you might get a warrant issued when you're not supposed to ...
> *


they gonna have to take me in the hard way.. hope they know who they fucking with!!
:guns: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 23 2006, 02:49 PM~5657440
> *I don't care! I was just excited that I'm actually on a topic!  :biggrin: But some dudes beating me.... hmmmmmm....it just ain't right.... lol
> *


well, i voted for you. that dude has big lead though.. not sure you can catch up! :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 23 2006, 12:35 PM~5656784
> *if "this" is your marky...HELL YEA!! LOL j.k. tonight im not gonna do anything. gonna watch the game tomorrow then i dont know.
> 
> so call me up!
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 02:07 PM~5657843
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW ...
> *


have you sold that bucket yet. tell the truth you cant compete with the moves im making so you are backing down.


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2006, 02:01 PM~5657505
> *well, i voted for you.    that dude has big lead though..  not sure you can catch up!  :roflmao:
> *


I know, but all i can do is try...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so..whats poppin this weekend? i'm single now, got pocket for of halliburton dirty money.. and ready to go do da damn thing!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jun 23 2006, 04:07 PM~5657843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.. if this is a slumber party.. ain't ya'll little old to be having one??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2006, 04:33 PM~5657956
> *have you sold that bucket yet. tell the truth you cant compete with the moves im making so you are backing down.
> *


you wish, crack pipe :uh: ... i mean cracked motor ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> *wtf.. if this is a slumber party.. ain't ya'll little old to be having one??
> *


Never too old to have some fun with the girls :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: hola


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 05:31 PM~5658246
> *Never too old to have some fun with the girls :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

fun with girls is ALWAYS good :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: NOTHIN GOING ON IN HERE.......WE NEED TO CRUISE D' PARK OR SOMEWHERE...............................................WHO'S DOWN!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 






Oh wait...





:thumbsdown: me<- Norider :banghead:  :tears:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2006, 11:13 AM~5656674
> *WURD UP UIP C-NOTE...
> *


wut it do


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody knows where people go crusing in d/fw area


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*WHAT'S UP HOUSTONE!!*


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

True Eminence car wash [email protected] Tire on S.Shaver in front of South Houston HS. 9-3. Thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You going to the true eminence car wash?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2006, 08:54 AM~5660930
> *
> 
> You going to the true eminence car wash?
> *


you already know!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 23 2006, 02:39 PM~5657982
> *I know, but all i can do is try...
> *


*WHUTZ UP HOMEGIRL!!!!!!!!!

HOW'S UR GRANDPA DOING!!!!!! *:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 23 2006, 04:31 PM~5658246
> *Never too old to have some fun with the girls :thumbsup:
> *


so true!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so.. whats poppin 2nite?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I will be coming in tonight from Odessa.. Dogg.. the lowrider scene in Odessa/Midland was sooo thick.. nice ass lows just cruisin around and shit.. 

How yall Houston boys lettin San Antonio, AND Odessa stunt on yall? Houston needs to get together and cruise and ride or something.. at least show that there ARE lowriders in Houston..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 24 2006, 07:48 PM~5663163
> *I will be coming in tonight from Odessa..  Dogg..  the lowrider scene in Odessa/Midland was sooo thick..  nice ass lows just cruisin around and shit..
> 
> How yall Houston boys lettin San Antonio, AND Odessa stunt on yall?  Houston needs to get together and cruise and ride or something..  at least show that there ARE lowriders in Houston..
> *


yeah.. it sucks. i blame.. ricers @ kmart.. cops.. and sellouts trading in low's for dubbed rides.. for way htown is.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 24 2006, 07:58 PM~5663209
> *yeah.. it sucks.  i blame..  ricers @ kmart..  cops.. and sellouts trading in low's for dubbed rides..   for way htown is.
> *


oops.. that was me.. but hey.. i'm back in a low too.. so fuck it!


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 24 2006, 09:03 AM~5661385
> *you already know!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support bro...it was much appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2006, 04:44 AM~5660811
> *
> *


I would also like to thank you for your support of our car wash! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 24 2006, 08:11 PM~5663255
> *Thanks for the support bro...it was much appreciated :biggrin:
> *


anytime fool!! hell, i was going to come back and have my daily washed too.. but i took nap instead.


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

And thanks to everyone else who came out to support! 

Houston Styles
Latin Kustoms
Rabbit
Oldies 
Phoenix Creationz
and all the solo riders.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 24 2006, 05:48 PM~5663163
> *I will be coming in tonight from Odessa..  Dogg..  the lowrider scene in Odessa/Midland was sooo thick..  nice ass lows just cruisin around and shit..
> 
> How yall Houston boys lettin San Antonio, AND Odessa stunt on yall?  Houston needs to get together and cruise and ride or something..  at least show that there ARE lowriders in Houston..
> *


its not that we wont cruise... its the cops that fuck with us...
if the houston cops wernt suck jerks.. im pretty sure youll see low lows out and about...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2006, 02:16 AM~5664644
> *its not that we wont cruise... its the cops that fuck with us...
> if the houston cops wernt suck jerks.. im pretty sure youll see low lows out and about...
> *


Ur just a lil kid.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning everybody.. thinking movies.. maybe nacho libre.. this brawd i know wants to see tokyo drift... ewww.. im gonna end up choking her if she tries to push for that movie..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2006, 01:16 AM~5664644
> *its not that we wont cruise... its the cops that fuck with us...
> if the houston cops wernt suck jerks.. im pretty sure youll see low lows out and about...
> *



I was out one saturday night.. not going to say where.. but i saw about 30 cars out and about 50-70 people hangin around.. (mind you this is nowhere around a club or anything... just people parkin and chillin..) and they were swingin from lane to lane.. and going backwards down the road and all that stupid Houston BS that slim thug and mike jones be talkin bout... and no cops messed with them... 

Man cops out here are nothing compared to the cops back home... i havent been pulled over once since i been out here.. cops dont even look at me twise..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2006, 08:50 AM~5665196
> *morning everybody.. thinking movies..  maybe nacho libre..   this brawd i know wants to see tokyo drift... ewww.. im gonna end up choking her if she tries to push for that movie..
> *



I think nacho libre is a bit offensive.. i wanna see tokyo drift.

Better yet.. Waist Deep


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 GOOD MORNING H.TOWN C.C


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 25 2006, 10:40 AM~5665271
> *I think nacho libre is a bit offensive..  i wanna see tokyo drift.
> 
> Better yet..  Waist Deep
> *


forgot about waist deep.. but this chic prolly gonna bring her kid with her.. so thats probably out unless i find another gal to go with. :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

wuz up h-town what's the gameplan 4 today?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Jun 25 2006, 03:09 AM~5664978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. but those werent lowriders.. i seen...when u roll on lil 13 and 14's here.. cops just love to fuck with ya... thats how its been and probaly how it will always be

but maybe macgregor will pick back up.. who knows..maybe once the show season really picks up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 24 2006, 11:03 AM~5661385
> *you already know!!
> 
> 
> ...



clean ass car saw it as you passed by my house on sat...looks hella clean


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 24 2006, 07:47 PM~5663364
> *And thanks to everyone else who came out to support!
> 
> Houston Styles
> ...


sorry i couldnt make it to the car wash.it was my sons 1 year b-day party.they had me running around all day for that.lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

There arent any movies that really make me wanna spend $8. That was my plan for today but it seems thats shot. What else is there to do on a sunday?!? Damn its already 5 pm!!!
:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jun 25 2006, 12:56 PM~5665650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after all.. i saw CLICK.. funny azz hell.. sad towards end.. aint often i cry like a bitch in a movie.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2006, 07:01 PM~5666763
> *gracias..
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: 

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 25 2006, 09:26 PM~5667345
> *Clean!! Nice ride bro!!!  When is it being switched up?
> *


my $ is kinda tied up for rest of this year.. but beginning january,imma make power moves.. *prolly get it bagged.. ok.ya'll can start hating now.. *give a fuck if ya'll think i should put juice!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 13 2006, 03:09 PM~5601870
> *only thing he bought was a can of chrome paint and a can of silver paint ...
> *


here i am gettin down with the chrome paint


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2006, 10:45 PM~5667842
> *here i am gettin down with the chrome paint
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2006, 10:45 PM~5667842
> *here i am gettin down with the chrome paint
> 
> 
> ...


should have ingraved NBL on the axle!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2006, 10:55 PM~5667892
> *should have ingraved NBL on the axle!
> *



he can just use the stencil lettering and spray paint it on with black or gold...

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 25 2006, 10:56 PM~5667898
> *he can just use the stencil lettering and spray paint it on with black or gold...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


he'll score a 1st place fo sho!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 25 2006, 09:56 PM~5667898
> *he can just use the stencil lettering and spray paint it on with black or gold...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DENA YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND KISS MY REAR END


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

on the cool Ken. It would of looked crazy with some mild engraving...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 25 2006, 09:00 PM~5667929
> *on the cool Ken. It would of looked crazy with some mild engraving...
> *


pockets arent that deep for that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 25 2006, 11:00 PM~5667925
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 25 2006, 10:01 PM~5667938
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2006, 11:00 PM~5667927
> *DENA YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND KISS MY REAR END
> 
> 
> ...


which one the car??? :dunno:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

CAR IS LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 24 2006, 08:13 PM~5663262
> *I would also like to thank you for your support of our car wash! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Jun 24 2006, 08:47 PM~5663364
> *And thanks to everyone else who came out to support!
> 
> Houston Styles
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 07:46 AM~5669121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


at "the parfect rack"?? .. shit imma bring gat with me!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 06:47 AM~5669125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


forever solid music group...thats my boy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 25 2006, 11:35 PM~5668163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2006, 10:45 PM~5667842
> *here i am gettin down with the chrome paint
> 
> 
> ...


you look real comfortable in that position ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 08:01 AM~5669299
> *you look real comfortable in that position ...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 07:01 AM~5669299
> *you look real comfortable in that position ...
> *


there was an even funnier pic taken you would probably like


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2006, 09:07 AM~5669325
> *there was an even funnier pic taken you would probably like
> *


:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 07:09 AM~5669340
> *:ugh:
> *


yea thats how you gonna look


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2006, 09:11 AM~5669357
> *yea thats how you gonna look
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 07:12 AM~5669360
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## big92fleet (Jan 18, 2006)

this one will hit the streets of h town once i put it all together ..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hell of a deal for a cutlass:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269356


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 09:01 AM~5669299
> *you look real comfortable in that position ...
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 07:17 AM~5669386
> *hell of a deal for a cutlass:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269356
> *


there u go dena maybe u can finish it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 26 2006, 08:23 AM~5669185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should get it..add to your collection!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 09:20 AM~5669406
> *
> you should get it..add to your collection!
> *


Nah, not into cutlass, grand prix or monte carlos. just regals.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big92fleet_@Jun 26 2006, 09:14 AM~5669372
> *this one will hit the streets of h town once i put it all together ..
> 
> 
> ...


nice paint  you leaving those rims on it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

get ready for the 4door haters to come out... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 08:15 AM~5669169
> *at "the parfect rack"??  .. shit imma bring gat with me!
> *


I know thats right...........................


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 26 2006, 09:43 AM~5669465
> *get ready for the 4door haters to come out...  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing wrong with a 4 door cadillac. but anything else 4 door = :thumbsdown: (unless it's a stock truck :biggrin: )


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 10:54 AM~5669706
> *Nothing wrong with a 4 door cadillac.  but anything else 4 door = :thumbsdown:  (unless it's a stock truck  :biggrin: )
> *



just wait, theyll be here in a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 26 2006, 10:56 AM~5669713
> *just wait, theyll be here in a bit.  :biggrin:
> *


You mean the never ending saga of rag vs cad


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 10:58 AM~5669723
> *You mean the never ending saga of rag vs cad
> *



no, just the same old "it looks good too bad its a 4 door" type thing. Or " I would never waste my time on a 4 door, parts car".

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 26 2006, 11:02 AM~5669745
> *no, just the same old "it looks good too bad its a 4 door" type thing. Or " I would never waste my time on a 4 door, parts car".
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I think cadillacs are the only rides that look decent as long as they are '82 and up. Run that by your NBL brotherhood and see if they can put that into Laws of Lowriding Guidelines. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I like them... i like alot of cars in either 2 or 4 door. It really doesnt bother me, almost any car can be made right. :biggrin: I like that cadillac just posted.

Im just a peon... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 26 2006, 11:27 AM~5669856
> *I like them... i like alot of cars in either 2 or 4 door. It really doesnt bother me, almost any car can be made right. :biggrin:  I like that cadillac just posted.
> 
> Im just a peon...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Provok and my offer still stands (last weeks conversation)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 11:30 AM~5669870
> *Provok and my offer still stands (last weeks conversation)
> *



I need pics of the model first...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 26 2006, 11:41 AM~5669908
> *I need pics of the model first...
> *


(mslowriderchick)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=29892


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 26 2006, 10:02 AM~5669745
> *no, just the same old "it looks good too bad its a 4 door" type thing. Or " I would never waste my time on a 4 door, parts car".
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i like 4 doors :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 10:58 AM~5669723
> *You mean the never ending saga of rag vs cad
> *


:tongue:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 26 2006, 11:55 AM~5669962
> *i like 4 doors :cheesy:
> *


i like big butts and i cannot lie :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 11:58 AM~5669979
> *i like big butts and i cannot lie :ugh: :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up j


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 26 2006, 11:55 AM~5669962
> *i like 4 doors :cheesy:
> *


I like 4dr rag cadis :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 10:58 AM~5669979
> *i like big butts and i cannot lie :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone been keeping up with this?

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=4307473


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 01:54 PM~5670519
> *Anyone been keeping up with this?
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=4307473
> *



I saw it on the news when it first happened... i would of been that man jumping over people trying to rip that foos head off... :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

they had the mass for them at the church that me and the family go to.Notre Dame Catholic Church.well my girls family goes every sunday and i go every other sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 26 2006, 02:16 PM~5670609
> *I saw it on the news when it first happened... i would of been that man jumping over people trying to rip that foos head off...  :angry:
> *


True.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 11:58 AM~5669979
> *i like big butts and i cannot lie :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


like the myth of your car, thats never beens seen by human eyes. 

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 12:54 PM~5670519
> *Anyone been keeping up with this?
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=4307473
> *


i saw that the other day on the news. its soo sad. fkin ppl these days....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 03:05 PM~5670904
> *i saw that the other day on the news. its soo sad. fkin ppl these days....
> *


yeah, thats fucked up. see smurk dude had on his face? thats why dude really jumped rail after him..


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP H-TOWN!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 25 2006, 10:23 AM~5665735
> *sorry i couldnt make it to the car wash.it was my sons 1 year b-day party.they had me running around all day for that.lol
> *


Truley understandable the 1st birthday is the always one of the best! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 02:44 PM~5670776
> *like the myth of your car, thats never beens seen by human eyes.
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


:twak: it's been seen by folks that need to see it ... and if you ever get to see it ... you better have your sunglasses and something to wipe your drool up with you ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 01:54 PM~5670519
> *Anyone been keeping up with this?
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=4307473
> *


that's so fkd up ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:52 PM~5671264
> *:twak: it's been seen by folks that need to see it ... and if you ever get to see it ... you better have your sunglasses and something to wipe your drool up with you ...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:07 PM~5671287
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 04:20 PM~5671353
> *:uh:
> *


i tell you what.. fire up the lac..and meet me at da taqueria.. i'll even let you pay!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

taqueria sounds soo good right now! esp since i didnt go to lunch today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I guess this topic wasn't soo boring after all :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:26 PM~5671395
> *i tell you what.. fire up the lac..and meet me at da taqueria..  i'll even let you pay!
> *


no thanks ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:29 PM~5671417
> *:roflmao:
> 
> taqueria sounds soo good right now! esp since i didnt go to lunch today.
> *


You saved yourself from getting clowned on that one. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 26 2006, 04:29 PM~5671417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fk lets all go.. dena.. we wont say shit if you dont bring lac.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:31 PM~5671430
> *fk lets all go..  dena.. we wont say shit if you dont bring lac..  :biggrin:
> *


You just trying to get to know her big playa' LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:31 PM~5671430
> *fk lets all go..  dena.. we wont say shit if you dont bring lac..  :biggrin:
> *


so you're paying? :biggrin:


naw, i gotta pass ... i've got money and moves to make


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 03:30 PM~5671424
> *You saved yourself from getting clowned on that one.  LOL
> *


i did? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:33 PM~5671453
> *i did? :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:33 PM~5671453
> *i did? :cheesy:
> *


bitch fok da bullshit let's go drink some fkn beer :biggrin: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 03:31 PM~5671430
> *fk lets all go..  dena.. we wont say shit if you dont bring lac..  :biggrin:
> *


im on the other side of the city.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:35 PM~5671469
> *im on the other side of the city.
> *


You still live up north?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 03:34 PM~5671460
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 04:33 PM~5671448
> *You just trying to get to know her big playa'  LOL
> *


naw... would used old skoo line..of "come over and watch movie with me".. its a classic. lol...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:34 PM~5671463
> *bitch fok da bullshit let's go drink some fkn beer :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


lets do it! and ill pick up a burrito on the way home. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 04:34 PM~5671463
> *bitch fok da bullshit let's go drink some fkn beer :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



alcoholics. i dont drink the devils juice.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:35 PM~5671477
> *naw...  would used old skoo line..of "come over and watch movie with me"..  its a classic.  lol...
> *


and I would have replied ... "can my boyfriend come too?" :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:36 PM~5671483
> *lets do it! and ill pick up a burrito on the way home. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 04:36 PM~5671488
> *and I would have replied ... "can my boyfriend come too?" :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


and i'd been like.. dont usually do freaky stuff..but fuck it..



j/k


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 03:35 PM~5671475
> *You still live up north?
> *


yup. you know on those ghetto hard streets of willowbrook where there nothing but pimps and drug dealers. :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:36 PM~5671483
> *lets do it! and ill pick up a burrito on the way home. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh!!! sssscccchhhhcooooobbbiiieeee ssssnnnnaaaakkksssS!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 03:35 PM~5671477
> *naw...  would used old skoo line..of "come over and watch movie with me"..  its a classic.  lol...
> *


that line still works?!?!?!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:36 PM~5671483
> *lets do it! and ill pick up a burrito on the way home. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


drop one off here.. no lettuce no tomatoes.. k thanks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:38 PM~5671503
> *yup. you know on those ghetto hard streets of willowbrook where there nothing but pimps and drug dealers.  :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:37 PM~5671498
> *and i'd been like..  dont usually do freaky stuff..but fuck it..
> j/k
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 03:36 PM~5671486
> *alcoholics.  i dont drink the devils juice.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 03:37 PM~5671498
> *and i'd been like..  dont usually do freaky stuff..but fuck it..
> j/k
> *


you could bust out with that mask again!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 04:35 PM~5671475
> *You still live up north?
> *


****** North Houston is not "Up North" :twak: :roflmao: ol' ghettofied ass :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:38 PM~5671509
> *that line still works?!?!?!
> *


i dont know.. i was j/k.. im too old for b/s.. now adays i been like.. "wanna come over and let me hit?".. or.... "stop bullshitting and come gimme some".. then when they show up i get real romantic and put some slow jams screwed on.. and light a candle.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:38 PM~5671504
> *aaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh!!!  sssscccchhhhcooooobbbiiieeee  ssssnnnnaaaakkksssS!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!! 

THAT SHIT STILL FKIN CRACKS ME UP!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:40 PM~5671542
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!
> 
> THAT SHIT STILL FKIN CRACKS ME UP!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

As I was typing it I pictured your crazy ass laughing in your office :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 03:38 PM~5671511
> *drop one off here..  no lettuce no tomatoes.. k thanks.
> *


sure no prob! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:40 PM~5671530
> ******* North Houston is not "Up North" :twak: :roflmao: ol' ghettofied ass :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 04:40 PM~5671530
> ******* North Houston is not "Up North" :twak: :roflmao: ol' ghettofied ass :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I was trying to make her seem from the hood so g4Ng$T4's will think she's down with la Raza :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:36 PM~5671486
> *alcoholics.  i dont drink the devils juice.
> *


MILLER LITE IS THE BEER OF THE GODS :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 03:40 PM~5671533
> *i dont know.. i was j/k.. im too old for b/s.. now adays i been like.. "wanna come over and let me hit?"..  or.... "stop bullshitting and come gimme some"..  then when they show up i get real romantic and put some slow jams screwed on.. and light a candle.
> *


playa!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:41 PM~5671552
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> As I was typing it I pictured your crazy ass laughing in your office :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

my boss thinks im on crack!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 04:42 PM~5671561
> *MILLER LITE IS THE BEER OF THE GODS :thumbsup:
> *


Miller Lite = Water
Budweiser = Memories :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 03:42 PM~5671560
> *I was trying to make her seem from the hood so g4Ng$T4's will think she's down with la Raza  :angry:
> *


all day everyday! uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:45 PM~5671580
> *all day everyday! uffin:
> *


Tell Elizabeth i said " :wave: "


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 26 2006, 04:42 PM~5671556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calling Willowbrook "up North" is not good for la raza :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 26 2006, 04:40 PM~5671526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i suspect you actually are.
:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 04:44 PM~5671572
> *Miller Lite = Water
> Budweiser = Memories  :tears:
> *


Miller Lite is OG ... I thought you knew?!! lol ... Budweiser is for kids who don't know how to drink and just want to get fkd up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 04:45 PM~5671588
> *Calling Willowbrook "up North" is not good for la raza :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


LOL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 04:44 PM~5671572
> *Miller Lite = Water
> Budweiser = Memories  :tears:
> *


rum is my drink of choice..either on rocks or with coke.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:43 PM~5671571
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> my boss thinks im on crack!
> *


Calm down Smokey!! lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:46 PM~5671592
> *sexy huh
> 
> 
> ...


/\/\/\
WHA? LMFAO!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:47 PM~5671607
> *rum is my drink of choice..either on rocks or with coke.
> *


I can drink Crown all day long :biggrin: and Buchannan's Scotch too ... but I get the shakes when I get close to some ice cold Miller Lite ... :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k ... :biggrin: ... mmmmm ... I'm getting thristy as hell ... :biggrin: last time I had a beer was in San Antonio :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 04:48 PM~5671619
> */\/\/\
> WHA?  LMFAO!
> 
> ...


thats how i make love. lol

hey, who's that in other pic? why he using tiolet paper to look like al queda?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 01:52 PM~5671264
> *:twak: it's been seen by folks that need to see it ... and if you ever get to see it ... you better have your sunglasses and something to wipe your drool up with you ...
> *


thats the funniest shit i heard all day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:49 PM~5671628
> *thats how i make love.  lol
> 
> hey, who's that in other pic? why he using tiolet paper to look like al queda?
> *


That's "TU PADRE BUEY" :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 09:09 AM~5669768
> *I think cadillacs are the only rides that look decent as long as they are '82 and up.  Run that by your NBL brotherhood and see if they can put that into Laws of Lowriding Guidelines.  :biggrin:
> *


90-92 4dr fleetwoods should be used as parts cars for the 2drs. IMO.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 03:44 PM~5671572
> *Miller Lite = Water
> Budweiser = Memories  :tears:
> *


:machinegun: youre crazy!

budweiser is piss water!

bud light isnt that bad anymore.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 03:45 PM~5671587
> *Tell Elizabeth i said " :wave: "
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2006, 04:50 PM~5671632
> *thats the funniest shit i heard all day.
> *


Guess you had a pretty boring day ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 03:46 PM~5671592
> *sexy huh
> 
> 
> ...


yea very sexy. :ugh:

HUSH YOUR MOUTH!! :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:52 PM~5671644
> *:machinegun: youre crazy!
> 
> budweiser is piss water!
> ...


ew! ew! remember that one time?! at band camp?!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:52 PM~5671644
> *:machinegun: youre crazy!
> 
> budweiser is piss water!
> ...


 :nono: budweiser gave me bad hangovers, use to drink chingos of bud light, honey brown and guiness


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:49 PM~5671627
> *I can drink Crown all day long :biggrin: and Buchannan's Scotch too ... but I get the shakes when I get close to some ice cold Miller Lite ... :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k ... :biggrin: ... mmmmm ... I'm getting thristy as hell ... :biggrin: last time I had a beer was in San Antonio :biggrin:
> *


thats too way fkin long!!! :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 04:54 PM~5671661
> *:nono:  budweiser gave me bad hangovers, use to drink chingos of bud light, honey brown and guiness
> *


:tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 04:54 PM~5671663
> *thats too way fkin long!!! :twak:
> *


 :ugh: that's what she said :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 26 2006, 04:54 PM~5671663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: pinche latin! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 04:55 PM~5671676
> * :twak: pinche latin! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 04:57 PM~5671685
> *:angel:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:53 PM~5671659
> *ew! ew!  remember that one time?!  at band camp?!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no shit!!! but if thats all thats around....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 04:57 PM~5671691
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 04:58 PM~5671695
> *:happysad:
> *


:roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 03:54 PM~5671661
> *:nono:  budweiser gave me bad hangovers, use to drink chingos of bud light, honey brown and guiness
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 03:54 PM~5671669
> *:ugh: that's what she said  :ugh:
> *


 :buttkick: :around: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:55 PM~5671676
> *Okay - I lied ... I got some Coronitas in my fridge :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ok yall im outtie. laters!!! :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:49 PM~5671628
> *thats how i make love.  lol
> 
> hey, who's that in other pic? why he using tiolet paper to look like al queda?
> *


I'll tell you what, I did some McGyver stuff right there, Went Ninja with toilet paper as a mask, then used the mask for .. :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 05:02 PM~5671728
> *ok yall im outtie. laters!!! :wave:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 05:03 PM~5671736
> *I'll tell you what, I did some McGyver stuff right there, Went Ninja with toilet paper as a mask, then used the mask for .. :ugh:
> *


:twak: Grosero! :burn: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 05:07 PM~5671773
> *:twak: Grosero! :burn: :barf:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 26 2006, 03:49 PM~5671627
> *I can drink Crown all day long :biggrin: and Buchannan's Scotch too ... but I get the shakes when I get close to some ice cold Miller Lite ... :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k ... :biggrin: ... mmmmm ... I'm getting thristy as hell ... :biggrin: last time I had a beer was in San Antonio :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2006, 03:38 PM~5671503
> *yup. you know on those ghetto hard streets of willowbrook where there nothing but pimps and drug dealers.  :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why does willowbrook sound so familiar


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2006, 04:51 PM~5671637
> *That's "TU PADRE BUEY"  :biggrin:
> *


really? no wonder he aint called in years. :angry: 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 26 2006, 05:02 PM~5671728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats gangsta!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2006, 06:01 PM~5666763
> *gracias..
> 
> 
> ...



*YEAH NICE HOMETOWN CLEAN @SS RIDE RIGHT THERE...!! *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jun 26 2006, 06:55 PM~5672476
> *YEAH NICE HOMETOWN CLEAN @SS RIDE RIGHT THERE...!!
> *


thanks.. i just wish the ghost patterns would show up in pics.. guess thats why they called "ghost".. lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im fucking bored.......... someone give me something to paint


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2006, 09:41 PM~5673385
> *im fucking bored.......... someone give me something to paint
> *


hood on my daily needs painting.. if you can color match factory paint!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 07:44 PM~5673397
> *hood on my daily needs painting..  if you can color match factory paint!
> 
> *


yeah i can.. all i need is the paint code.. yr make and model and its a done deal.. ive done plenty of color matches before


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2006, 09:52 PM~5673449
> *yeah i can.. all i need is the paint code.. yr make and model and its a done deal.. ive done plenty of color matches before
> *


paint code is under trunk lid.. so how much for fiberglass hood that needs block sanding?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 07:23 PM~5672661
> *thanks.. i just wish the ghost patterns would show up in pics..  guess thats why they called "ghost"..  lol
> *



Damn... patterns too. Who did them? Is it ice pearl?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 06:23 PM~5672661
> *thanks.. i just wish the ghost patterns would show up in pics..  guess thats why they called "ghost"..  lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 26 2006, 10:06 PM~5673539
> *Damn... patterns too. Who did them? Is it ice pearl?
> 
> 
> *


the pattern itself is simple, about a 4 inch strip.. containing a bunch of thin verticle lines.. looks something like a fingerprint.. color is a lighter blue then the cars paint..not sure if theres pearl in it.. car was painted that way when i got it.. theres simliar pattern by bottom corner of wheel wells in a darker blue..in pics those just look like shadows.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2006, 08:45 PM~5667842
> *here i am gettin down with the chrome paint
> 
> 
> ...



l
:0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 08:03 PM~5673517
> *paint code is under trunk lid..  so how much for fiberglass hood that needs block sanding?
> *


i dunno.. why does it need block sanding


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 10:03 PM~5673517
> *paint code is under trunk lid..  so how much for fiberglass hood that needs block sanding?
> *


tha color wouldnt happend to be silver would it ?cuz my homie marco had to color match a silver impala the color matched but the flake would not stand so it made the paint look diffrent he sprayed it 4 times before gettin it right


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 26 2006, 08:58 PM~5673782
> *tha color wouldnt happend to be silver would it ?cuz my homie marco had to color match a silver impala the color matched but the flake would not stand so it made the paint look diffrent he sprayed it 4 times before gettin it right
> *


yeah its silver.. depens on where u get the paint from. i found a legit place that does it right.. gotta shake that paint up real good too..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 04:35 PM~5671477
> *naw...  would used old skoo line..of "come over and watch movie with me"..  its a classic.  lol...
> *


naw i thought i was the only one that used that line it works like a charm :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm the only person from houston up this late...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 26 2006, 10:54 PM~5673758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just got up.. my dog was yapping so i had to take here out to poo


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 01:47 AM~5674815
> *yup
> i just got up..  my dog was yapping so i had to take here out to poo
> *


Well, your the only one who talks to me almost daily anyway..lol.... yup yup!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Jun 27 2006, 02:52 AM~5674833
> *Well, your the only one who talks to me almost daily anyway..lol.... yup yup!
> *


make me sound like a stalker. :scrutinize:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 01:59 AM~5674854
> *make me sound like a stalker.  :scrutinize:
> *


nope, just another off topic addict


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 02:47 AM~5674815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this considered a ricer? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 07:50 AM~5675332
> *Is this considered a ricer?  :dunno:
> *


no stickers.. so dont think so.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 07:52 AM~5675338
> *no stickers.. so dont think so.
> 
> 
> *


 :0  

did you see your primos (JESSE'S BRO) ricer? that shit had more advertising than a cantina's urinal advertisements. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 07:53 AM~5675344
> *:0
> 
> did you see your primos (JESSE'S BRO) ricer?  that shit had more advertising than a cantina's urinal advertisements.  LOL
> *


yeah.. i clowned em all da time..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

would tell him shit like "oh.. you sold your hopper and got you a ricer.. smooth move bitch"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 07:50 AM~5675332
> *Is this considered a ricer?  :dunno:
> *



I think you need a wing at least a foot high to be a legit ricer... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2006, 08:04 AM~5675389
> *I think you need a wing at least a foot high to be a legit ricer... :biggrin:
> *


dont forget the stickers and fart can muffler.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Whos seen Sunday Driver? I know there are 20 topics on it already, but in here who saw it and what did you think about it?

My son and I were rolling when we were watching the extras, the part where Doc was talking about the pipes, thats classic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2006, 08:32 AM~5675474
> *Whos seen Sunday Driver? I know there are 20 topics on it already, but in here who saw it and what did you think about it?
> 
> My son and I were rolling when we were watching the extras, the part where Doc was talking about the pipes, thats classic.
> *


it costs $19.99 plus shipping you fucking balla.. imma wait til its available on netflix. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it can be found at best buy from what i hear


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 08:36 AM~5675487
> *it costs $19.99 plus shipping you fucking balla..  imma wait til its available on netflix.  :biggrin:
> *



bought it for 14.99 plus 1.45 for shipping, got it 2 days after ordering... :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 08:37 AM~5675489
> *it can be found at best buy from what i hear
> *



:uh: 
in Pearland.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 26 2006, 04:46 PM~5671978
> *why does willowbrook sound so familiar
> *


it does huh?? haha!! thats what everyone tells me when i tell them where i live.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

willowbrook has aproblem with old people falling out of bed.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2006, 05:41 PM~5672366
> *where da fuck is my burrito??
> 
> *


haha! man i forgot to get myself one!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 07:48 AM~5675517
> *willowbrook has aproblem with old people falling out of bed.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2006, 08:32 AM~5675474
> *Whos seen Sunday Driver? I know there are 20 topics on it already, but in here who saw it and what did you think about it?
> 
> My son and I were rolling when we were watching the extras, the part where Doc was talking about the pipes, thats classic.
> *


Beats the hell out of the same old same old hopping videos being produced. Can watch it over and over. I give it 5 stars, two thumbs up and a fully erect. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2006, 08:39 AM~5675493
> *bought it for 14.99 plus 1.45 for shipping, got it 2 days after ordering...  :dunno:
> *


i checked and it is on netflix.. be fedex to my crib by tomorrow morning.. no charge besides usual $11.99 monthly charge.. and i plan to keep and report it lost in mail!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 08:05 AM~5675563
> *Beats the hell out of the same old same old hopping videos being produced.  Can watch it over and over.  I give it 5 stars, two thumbs up and a fully erect.  :cheesy:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2006, 08:40 AM~5675496
> *:uh:
> in Pearland.
> *


Had to swing out there and got the last 2 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 08:05 AM~5675565
> *i checked and it is on netflix..  be fedex to my crib by tomorrow morning..  no charge besides usual $11.99 monthly charge..  and i plan to keep and report it lost in mail!
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2006, 09:06 AM~5675570
> *:ugh:
> *


That's some Hustler magazine rating right thurr mayne :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2006, 08:49 AM~5675518
> *haha! man i forgot to get myself one!
> *


you are on crack huh? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2006, 09:07 AM~5675576
> *:roflmao:
> *


hey.. did that with hustle and flow too.. it was too good to return.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 09:06 AM~5675572
> *Had to swing out there and got the last 2  :cheesy:
> *


Next time you come to my hood ... bring that body work you need done :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 09:05 AM~5675565
> *i checked and it is on netflix..  be fedex to my crib by tomorrow morning..  no charge besides usual $11.99 monthly charge..  and i plan to keep and report it lost in mail!
> 
> 
> *


don't they require a signature? If so - that's proof that you got it :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 09:14 AM~5675596
> *Next time you come to my hood ... bring that body work you need done  :0
> *


Calling you right now. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 09:16 AM~5675600
> *Calling you right now.  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


call me at work


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 08:48 AM~5675517
> *willowbrook has aproblem with old people falling out of bed.
> *


"ive fallen and i cant get up"......



"quick call ken in the xray mobile he'll know what to do" :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 09:07 AM~5675578
> *That's some Hustler magazine rating right thurr mayne  :angel:
> *


lol!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 09:15 AM~5675598
> *don't they require a signature?  If so - that's proof that you got it :scrutinize:
> *


nope.. and actually it comes via US mail.. no signature required. . theres something in the terms and conditions that if theres seems to be a "pattern of abuse" they reserve right to cancel membership.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2006, 09:17 AM~5675602
> *"ive fallen and i cant get up"......
> "quick call ken in the xray mobile he'll know what to do" :cheesy:
> 
> *


 :roflmao:

wut up B! what's the damn deal?!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2006, 09:17 AM~5675602
> *"ive fallen and i cant get up"......
> "quick call ken in the xray mobile he'll know what to do" :cheesy:
> 
> *


Damn, i got that record that came out during those dumb commercials. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 09:24 AM~5675622
> *:roflmao:
> 
> wut up B!  what's the damn deal?!
> *


just working in BFE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2006, 09:28 AM~5675642
> *just working in BFE!
> *


YOU DOWN WIT H.E.B?
YEAH YOU KNOW ME!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2006, 09:28 AM~5675642
> *just working in BFE!
> *


you working the day shift? what about next week?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 09:29 AM~5675647
> *YOU DOWN WIT H.E.B?
> YEAH YOU KNOW ME!
> *


Is rompe going?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2006, 09:29 AM~5675655
> *:ugh:
> *


Support la Raza :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 09:34 AM~5675666
> *Is rompe going?
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 09:35 AM~5675674
> *Don't know?
> *


I thought you were your brother's keeper :twak:





j/k :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 09:34 AM~5675667
> *Support la Raza  :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 08:07 AM~5675578
> *That's some Hustler magazine rating right thurr mayne  :angel:
> *


 :buttkick: sthu!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 08:08 AM~5675581
> *you are on crack huh?  :scrutinize:
> *


no. :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 09:36 AM~5675686
> *I thought you were your brother's keeper :twak:
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


He said he don't know :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 07:05 AM~5675563
> *Beats the hell out of the same old same old hopping videos being produced.  Can watch it over and over.  I give it 5 stars, two thumbs up and a fully erect.  :cheesy:
> *


second that....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 08:34 AM~5675666
> *Is rompe going?
> 
> 
> ...


i glanced at that flyer and thought it was your cousin posing!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 27 2006, 09:41 AM~5675709
> *second that....
> *


ugh.. at your crib you were always first one to say "lets watch this cali swangin video"

:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

fo real


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 27 2006, 09:46 AM~5675729
> *fo real
> *


yup.. thats when i'd grab my booze and take off!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 27 2006, 07:46 AM~5675729
> *fo real
> *


FO REEL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 10:12 AM~5675828
> *FO REEL
> *


NAMEAN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 07:52 AM~5675757
> *yup.. thats when i'd grab my booze and take off!
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 10:14 AM~5675836
> *NAMEAN
> *


trudat


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

word...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

FO SHIZZLE CAUSE IT'S THE MIZZARK CHILLIN' AT THE PIZZARK I GOTTA BREAK CUZ MY MOMMA SAID BE HOME BY DIZZZART...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 10:42 AM~5675981
> *FO SHIZZLE CAUSE IT'S THE MIZZARK CHILLIN' AT THE PIZZARK I GOTTA BREAK CUZ MY MOMMA SAID BE HOME BY DIZZZART...
> *


haaaaa.. dude in next cubicle asking what im laughin so hard about.. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jun 27 2006, 09:32 AM~5675661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put some mins on your celly foo'... Ive been calling you!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 10:42 AM~5675981
> *FO SHIZZLE CAUSE IT'S THE MIZZARK CHILLIN' AT THE PIZZARK I GOTTA BREAK CUZ MY MOMMA SAID BE HOME BY DIZZZART...
> *


Aint no thang butta chicken wang ona strang from burger kang.... know wut im saayyn..... :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> ok your going to laugh..but its an aftermarket ram air fiberglass hood.. cost me 9 bills.. the 9 bills set me so far back, i couldnt afford getting it painted.. so i just spray painted it with dupli-color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 27 2006, 11:31 AM~5676101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just dropped 4 bills at optomotrist yesterday.. gonna be while before i can make offer.. but i'll get back to you.. 

unless i go rob a bank.. already got da ski mask!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. alright.. just holla


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 10:42 AM~5675981
> *FO SHIZZLE CAUSE IT'S THE MIZZARK CHILLIN' AT THE PIZZARK I GOTTA BREAK CUZ MY MOMMA SAID BE HOME BY DIZZZART...
> *


I bet you can't say that in Spanish! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 09:42 AM~5675981
> *FO SHIZZLE CAUSE IT'S THE MIZZARK CHILLIN' AT THE PIZZARK I GOTTA BREAK CUZ MY MOMMA SAID BE HOME BY DIZZZART...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

crazy biatch!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2006, 12:25 PM~5676360
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> crazy biatch!!!
> *


uh oh.. this gonna be a chic fight? i got my $ on dena.. never bet on a crackhead


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 27 2006, 12:26 PM~5676364
> *:uh:
> *


AGREED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 12:28 PM~5676378
> *uh oh.. this gonna be a chic fight?  i got my $ on dena..  never bet on a crackhead
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 11:28 AM~5676378
> *uh oh.. this gonna be a chic fight?  i got my $ on dena..  never bet on a crackhead
> *


 :roflmao: 

you fker!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2006, 12:53 PM~5676547
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you fker!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 27 2006, 11:06 AM~5676034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: hahaha!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 27 2006, 12:22 PM~5676347
> *I bet you can't say that in Spanish! :biggrin:
> *


Por supuestizzle es el Markizzzleee chiliando en el parqueizzle pero tengo que retirarme porque mi mama me dijo que tengo que estar en la casa para comer los frijolizzzzles ... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 12:28 PM~5676378
> *uh oh.. this gonna be a chic fight?  i got my $ on dena..  never bet on a crackhead
> *


PAAHAHAHHAAHAHA! THAT NIIGGUUHHHHHHH SAID CRACKHEAD!! YOU GONNA LET HIM CALL YOU A CRACKHEAD MONICA?! THAT'S FKD UP!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 01:27 PM~5676790
> *Por supuestizzle es el Markizzzleee chiliando en el parqueizzle pero tengo que retirarme porque mi mama me dijo que tengo que estar en la casa para comer los frijolizzzzles ... :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2006, 01:28 PM~5676799
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You know us Messican's ... we eat frijoles ... not dessert :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2006, 12:53 PM~5676547
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you fker!
> *


LOL ... MONICA ... TELL HIM ABOUT THAT ONE TIME YOU THREW DOWN WITH THAT DUDE ... :roflmao: YOU KNOW ... YOUR BEST FRIEND ... :roflmao: :roflmao: YA'LL BETTER NOT UNDERESTIMATE MONICA ... EVEN IF SHE IS A CRACKHEAD! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 01:31 PM~5676824
> *LOL ... MONICA ... TELL HIM ABOUT THAT ONE TIME YOU THREW DOWN WITH THAT DUDE ... :roflmao: YOU KNOW ... YOUR BEST FRIEND ... :roflmao: :roflmao: YA'LL BETTER NOT UNDERESTIMATE MONICA ... EVEN IF SHE IS A CRACKHEAD! :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


crackhead that dont wear chones.. ewwwww.. :barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 01:33 PM~5676846
> *crackhead that dont wear chones..  ewwwww..  :barf:  :barf:
> *



Is there any other kind... :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2006, 01:35 PM~5676857
> *Is there any other kind...  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hrny Brn Eyz.. ok, im sorry.. i was just fucking with ya.. i was just little mad you didnt bring me my burrito. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 01:53 PM~5676965
> *Hrny Brn Eyz.. ok, im sorry.. i was just fucking with ya..  i was just little mad you didnt bring me my burrito.    :angry:
> *


 :uh: 

don't get weak :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 12:31 PM~5676824
> *LOL ... MONICA ... TELL HIM ABOUT THAT ONE TIME YOU THREW DOWN WITH THAT DUDE ... :roflmao: YOU KNOW ... YOUR BEST FRIEND ... :roflmao: :roflmao: YA'LL BETTER NOT UNDERESTIMATE MONICA ... EVEN IF SHE IS A CRACKHEAD! :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


:ugh: who me??? :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 02:06 PM~5677024
> *:uh:
> 
> don't get weak  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 12:33 PM~5676846
> *crackhead that dont wear chones..  ewwwww..  :barf:  :barf:
> *


its all good though. i still pimp hoes! keep it up and you'll be next. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2006, 02:06 PM~5677024
> *:uh:
> 
> don't get weak  :angry:
> *


but i feel bad now.. poor gurl dont wear chones and she a crackhead..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 12:53 PM~5676965
> *Hrny Brn Eyz.. ok, im sorry.. i was just fucking with ya..  i was just little mad you didnt bring me my burrito.    :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: i know! i was pissed i forgot bout my burrito too. 


mmmmmm...burritos. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 01:11 PM~5677059
> *but i feel bad now..  poor gurl dont wear chones and she a crackhead..
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

thanks. good to hear someone cares.  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm.. two-for-tues at WNM.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

woah.. what happen to the haters post that was just here second ago? name was FUCKLOWRIDERS.. babbled shit like "stfu. bush..blah blah blah".. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 02:48 PM~5677291
> *woah..  what happen to the haters post that was just here second ago?    name was FUCKLOWRIDERS..  babbled shit like "stfu. bush..blah blah blah"..  lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2006, 02:11 PM~5677057
> *its all good though. i still pimp hoes! keep it up and you'll be next.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 already.com! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Is Ultra Violet any good? It comes out on DVD today. I wish I could have some wings also. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 27 2006, 02:55 PM~5677330
> *Is Ultra Violet any good?  It comes out on DVD today.  I wish I could have some wings also. :biggrin:
> *


aint heard of Ultra Violet. after work im probably going to go score some wings.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 27 2006, 01:55 PM~5677329
> *:0 already.com! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 27 2006, 07:46 AM~5675729
> *fo real
> *


i heard u got sum rims...mayb 4 sale?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 01:57 PM~5677345
> *aint heard of Ultra Violet.  after work im probably going to go score some wings.
> *


Ultra Violet, with Mila Jovovich, the chick from Resident Evil. It looks like a blend of Minority Report and Aeon Flux with a female heroin. I guess it sucked so bad no one's even heard of it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 27 2006, 03:39 PM~5677562
> *Ultra Violet, with Mila Jovovich, the chick from Resident Evil.  It looks like a blend of Minority Report and Aeon Flux with a female heroin.  I guess it sucked so bad no one's even heard of it.*


guessed right..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 27 2006, 07:32 AM~5675474
> *Whos seen Sunday Driver? I know there are 20 topics on it already, but in here who saw it and what did you think about it?
> 
> My son and I were rolling when we were watching the extras, the part where Doc was talking about the pipes, thats classic.
> *


yeah i seen it.that shit was funny.to bad gangsta got locked up and all hes shit got sold overseas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 27 2006, 04:01 PM~5677739
> *yeah i seen it.that shit was funny.to bad gangsta got locked up and all hes shit got sold overseas.
> *


you fucked up ending for me.. 

:angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 07:36 AM~5675487
> *it costs $19.99 plus shipping you fucking balla..  imma wait til its available on netflix.  :biggrin:
> *


i got it for 14.99 at best buy


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 03:02 PM~5677744
> *you fucked up ending for me..
> 
> :angry:
> *


i was just bullshiting. :biggrin: he quit lowriding and bought sum ricers and he was in the new fast and furios tokyo drift as a extra.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2006, 07:48 AM~5675513
> *it does huh?? haha!! thats what everyone tells me when i tell them where i live.
> *


u ever heard of camden park or rushwood


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 02:48 PM~5677291
> *woah..  what happen to the haters post that was just here second ago?    name was FUCKLOWRIDERS..  babbled shit like "stfu. bush..blah blah blah"..  lol
> *


Link?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 27 2006, 03:07 PM~5677781
> *u ever heard of camden park or rushwood
> *


camden park yea but not rushwood.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2006, 03:10 PM~5677802
> *camden park yea but not rushwood.
> *


i just to live in camden park.my parents still do.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 27 2006, 03:13 PM~5677823
> *i just to live in camden park.my parents still do.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Jun 27 2006, 04:03 PM~5677756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=36164


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 03:14 PM~5677839
> *still steep..  i'l wait til i scam it off netflix.
> well, you messed it up for me again..  :angry:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=36164
> *


my bad.still good movie to see.im about to watch it right now. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 04:14 PM~5677839
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=36164
> *


Kneegrow I made a topic on that :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

taqueria :scrutinize: wings-n-more..


hmm..can't decide..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 04:23 PM~5677895
> *taqueria  :scrutinize:  wings-n-more..
> hmm..can't decide..
> *


taqueria


----------



## AD85 (Jun 27, 2006)

wuz up H-town this is one of the boyz from Royal Touch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AD85_@Jun 27 2006, 04:37 PM~5677991
> *wuz up H-town this is one of the boyz from Royal Touch
> *


yo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos going to the PRE LRM HOUSTON SHOW BASH. the NBL will be in full effect i heard its going down that night after setup. gonna be getting fucked up and might wanna fight a ***** or 2. mm mmm bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 04:50 PM~5678076
> *whos going to the  night after setup. gonna be getting fucked up and might wanna fight a ***** or 2. mm mmm bitch
> *


how the fuck a PRE lrm show bash.. gonna be day after setup? you been standing too close to x-ray machine huh.. either way..im down.
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 02:59 PM~5678130
> *how the fuck a PRE lrm show bash.. gonna be day after setup?  you been standing too close to x-ray machine huh..  either way..im down.
> :biggrin:
> *


hey tonto the setup is the day before the show.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 04:50 PM~5678076
> *whos going to the PRE LRM HOUSTON SHOW BASH. the NBL will be in full effect i heard its going down that night after setup. gonna be getting fucked up and might wanna fight a ***** or 2. mm mmm bitch
> *


Which one is this?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 05:00 PM~5678133
> *hey tonto the setup is the day before the show.
> *


oh.. missed 1 word.. my bad.. 

where this bash gonna be at? your crib? your pops wont trip??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 05:03 PM~5678159
> *oh..  missed 1 word..  my bad..
> 
> where this bash gonna be at?  your crib? your pops wont trip??
> *


I know I'm dj'ing for one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont know.. after long day of sitting in hot azz parking lot to setup car.. i might only be down to sleep. reminds me..i need to send my registration today..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 03:03 PM~5678159
> *oh..  missed 1 word..  my bad..
> 
> where this bash gonna be at?  your crib? your pops wont trip??
> *


naw ***** my pops dont trip if anything he show you how to drink.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 05:26 PM~5678331
> *naw ***** my pops dont trip if anything he show you how to drink.
> *


coo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 02:50 PM~5678076
> *whos going to the PRE LRM HOUSTON SHOW BASH. the NBL will be in full effect i heard its going down that night after setup. gonna be getting fucked up and might wanna fight a ***** or 2. mm mmm bitch
> *


houston stylez will be there


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 02:50 PM~5678076
> *whos going to the PRE LRM HOUSTON SHOW BASH. the NBL will be in full effect i heard its going down that night after setup. gonna be getting fucked up and might wanna fight a ***** or 2. mm mmm bitch
> *


i tell fidel to show up,,so u can get back at him....no yellow vs lonestar


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2006, 12:47 AM~5674815
> *ok your going to laugh..but its an aftermarket ram air fiberglass hood.. cost me 9 bills..  the 9 bills set me so far back, i couldnt afford getting it painted.. so i just spray painted it with dupli-color.
> 
> 
> ...



fuck it did anyone notice?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 02:50 PM~5678076
> *whos going to the PRE LRM HOUSTON SHOW BASH. the NBL will be in full effect i heard its going down that night after setup. gonna be getting fucked up and might wanna fight a ***** or 2. mm mmm bitch
> *



where? when? what time? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 27 2006, 04:09 PM~5678545
> *i tell fidel to show up,,so u can get back at him....no yellow vs lonestar
> *


"good yob" vs. NBL


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

que que


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone going to vegas for the LRM super show. let me know i'm looking at packages?



Total: $1,004.92 
Avg/person: $502.46 
Included:

Items selected, taxes, & fees for flight.




Flight: 2 roundtrip tickets 

10:45 am Depart Houston (IAH)
Arrive Las Vegas (LAS) 12:01 pm Thu 5-Oct
Duration: 3hr 16mn Continental 1747 
Nonstop flight



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12:50 pm Depart Las Vegas (LAS)
Arrive Houston (IAH) 5:59 pm Mon 9-Oct
Duration: 3hr 9mn Continental 596 
Nonstop flight




Choose a different flight for this package. 



Hotel: 1 room for 4 nights 

Stratosphere Tower Hotel
Las Vegas, NV Virtual Tour AvailableLocated one block north of the Las Vegas Strip, this hotel with a 113-story needle tower is two miles from the Las Vegas Convention Center and five miles from ... More lodging info 

Check-in: Thu 5-Oct-06 Check-out: Mon 9-Oct-06 


Room options Price 
Standard Room World Tower Included 
Deluxe Room Premier Tower + $11.35 per night 



Choose a different hotel for this package.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2006, 09:45 PM~5667842
> *here i am gettin down with the chrome paint
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, where can I pick up some of those cans at??? and how much will one can do? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 27 2006, 09:42 PM~5679641
> *fuck it did anyone notice?
> *


only when you get up close.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2006, 04:50 PM~5678076
> *whos going to the PRE LRM HOUSTON SHOW BASH. the NBL will be in full effect i heard its going down that night after setup. gonna be getting fucked up and might wanna fight a ***** or 2. mm mmm bitch
> *



flyer?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 28 2006, 07:19 AM~5681381
> *flyer?
> *


you coming by today? make it tomorrow, i'm leaving early.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jun 27 2006, 10:19 PM~5680566
> *Cool, where can I pick up some of those cans at???  and how much will one can do? :dunno:
> *


dena should have some left over, i gave her my left overs to clean up her car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2006, 07:42 AM~5681421
> *you coming by today?  make it tomorrow, i'm leaving early.
> *


TOMORROW THEN... :biggrin: 

Ill call you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 28 2006, 08:28 AM~5681528
> *TOMORROW THEN... :biggrin:
> 
> Ill call you.
> *


Let me try to get some more blank cds here. brought my external h.d. email me what your wife wants or likes.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jun 27 2006, 04:51 PM~5678473
> *
> *


cool avi. i havent seen that movie in forever! i gotta get it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 08:36 AM~5681557
> *cool avi. i havent seen that movie in forever! i gotta get it.
> *


movie was gay.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 07:52 AM~5681604
> *movie was gay.
> *


 :buttkick: 

no more burritos for you!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 08:59 AM~5681628
> *:buttkick:
> 
> no more burritos for you!
> *



:0 



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 08:59 AM~5681628
> *:buttkick:
> 
> no more burritos for you!
> *


i'll have to stick to pink tacos then.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 08:05 AM~5681649
> *i'll have to stick to pink tacos then.
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 09:11 AM~5681671
> *:cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your easily entertained huh


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2006, 08:22 AM~5681508
> *dena should have some left over, i gave her my left overs to clean up her car
> *


Bitch please :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2006, 12:02 AM~5680490
> *anyone going to vegas for the LRM super show. let me know i'm looking at packages?
> 
> Total: $1,004.92
> ...


That's not bad at all ... I need a price on just the room


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haaaaaaaaaa.. ya'll paying out the ass.. if i go.. i'll be flying FREE.. rental car $20 a day for fullsize.. and room rate gonna be like..



> *1  TRAVEL AGENT RATE ID REQUIRED      79.50 USD  6PM  /C-4P
> 
> STUDIO SUITE-1 KING BED-NONSMOKING
> COMP HI SPEED-DAILY HOT BRKFST-LITE MEAL M-TH
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn.. bossman came over saw me peepin at the "sexy chocolate" thread in off top.. asked me to his office... though it was my ass.. 

but turns out "da man" is giving me a raise. 
power moves!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 09:58 AM~5681858
> *damn..  bossman came over saw me peepin at the "sexy chocolate" thread in off top..    asked me to his office...  though it was my ass..
> 
> but turns out "da man" is giving me a raise.
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 08:22 AM~5681707
> *your easily entertained huh
> *


sometimes.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 08:58 AM~5681858
> *damn..  bossman came over saw me peepin at the "sexy chocolate" thread in off top..    asked me to his office...  though it was my ass..
> 
> but turns out "da man" is giving me a raise.
> ...


congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Damn, it's gonna take me all day to catch up on these pages!!!

Just wanted to remind you guys my party is TWO weeks away!! Let me know if you can make it so we can be sure you get in....

"I'm w/the DJ" is not gonna work :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 10:08 AM~5681904
> *Damn, it's gonna take me all day to catch up on these pages!!!
> 
> Just wanted to remind you guys my party is TWO weeks away!!  Let me know if you can make it so we can be sure you get in....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 10:08 AM~5681904
> *Damn, it's gonna take me all day to catch up on these pages!!!
> 
> Just wanted to remind you guys my party is TWO weeks away!!  Let me know if you can make it so we can be sure you get in....
> ...




I was going to try that... :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 28 2006, 09:15 AM~5681928
> *I was going to try that...  :angry:
> *



DON'T HAVE TO...SPONSORS AUTOMATICALLY GET TO PASS GO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 10:28 AM~5681934
> *DON'T HAVE TO...SPONSORS AUTOMATICALLY GET TO PASS GO
> *



:biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 10:08 AM~5681904
> *Damn, it's gonna take me all day to catch up on these pages!!!
> 
> Just wanted to remind you guys my party is TWO weeks away!!  Let me know if you can make it so we can be sure you get in....
> ...


 :biggrin: 

*RING ME UP BEFORE YOU WALK UP TO THE DOOR SO I CAN SAY "OH YEAH, THEY'RE WITH THE DJ!* LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2006, 10:37 AM~5681972
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *RING ME UP BEFORE YOU WALK UP TO THE DOOR SO I CAN SAY "OH YEAH, THEY'RE WITH THE DJ!*  LOL
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 10:08 AM~5681904
> *"I'm w/the DJ" is not gonna work  :nono:
> *


Oh yeah, red adidas is a no go. don't want to risk ripping it while reaching down for a record.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2006, 10:45 AM~5682016
> *Oh yeah, red adidas is a no go.  don't want to risk ripping it while reaching down for a record.
> *


just stay away from taco truck for few days before..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 10:50 AM~5682054
> *just stay away from taco truck for few days before..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2006, 09:37 AM~5681972
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *RING ME UP BEFORE YOU WALK UP TO THE DOOR SO I CAN SAY "OH YEAH, THEY'RE WITH THE DJ!*  LOL
> *


 :uh: 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2006, 09:45 AM~5682016
> *Oh yeah, red adidas is a no go.  don't want to risk ripping it while reaching down for a record.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 10:53 AM~5682074
> *:uh:
> :0
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

anybody in here happen to have a Win98 SE CD-ROM laying around...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 10:53 AM~5682074
> *:uh:
> :0
> *


Sup Cathy :wave: put me down .... I'm not sure for how many yet ... I'll let you know when it gets closer to that time ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 28 2006, 09:56 AM~5682092
> *Sup Cathy :wave: put me down .... I'm not sure for how many yet ... I'll let you know when it gets closer to that time ...
> *



:thumbsup: 
ARE YOU DRESSIN' UP OR JUST GOING W/AN 80'S SHIRT?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Have you guys heard that song from Brooke Hogan feat. Paul Wall....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 11:12 AM~5682195
> *Have you guys heard that song from Brooke Hogan feat. Paul Wall....
> *


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 11:12 AM~5682195
> *Have you guys heard that song from Brooke Hogan feat. Paul Wall....
> *



wave?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey latin michael said to tell you:

that the camel toe adidas outfit wasn't a good idea 
after all huh.......now he can use his roll of quarters to wash his 
car....haha....

here's your link


http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fus...BCFB6F332054743


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

she's cute, good thing she didn't get her looks from her daddy!!

first white girl i seen w/a grill!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2006, 09:37 AM~5681972
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *RING ME UP BEFORE YOU WALK UP TO THE DOOR SO I CAN SAY "OH YEAH, THEY'RE WITH THE DJ!*  LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh.. that reminds me.. i was buying cigs other day with quarters..and fucker said "coming from laundrymat?".. just about ready to choke his ass.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 10:35 AM~5682394
> *she's cute, good thing she didn't get her looks from her daddy!!
> 
> first white girl i seen w/a grill!!
> *


i think she looks just like her mom.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

she cute,.. and she gotta grill.. and shes white..
im in love


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2006, 11:53 AM~5682508
> *she cute,.. and she gotta grill.. and shes white..
> im in love
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 28 2006, 10:02 AM~5682570
> *:uh:
> *


shut up peon... :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jun 28 2006, 11:04 AM~5682140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 28 2006, 12:09 PM~5682619
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


is it really good? i thought brooke hogan, really didn't have much talent..from what i saw on the tv show..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 12:13 PM~5682649
> *is it really good?  i thought brooke hogan, really didn't have much talent..from what i saw on the tv show..
> *


that's hulks daughter, right? she's an amazon beeotch


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 11:13 AM~5682649
> *is it really good?  i thought brooke hogan, really didn't have much talent..from what i saw on the tv show..
> *


it cant be any worst than that paris hilton song. :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 12:16 PM~5682670
> *it cant be any worst than that paris hilton song. :burn:
> *


link?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2006, 11:16 AM~5682674
> *link?
> *


like youre really gonna listen to it. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2006, 12:05 PM~5682595
> *shut up peon... :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
:twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 12:16 PM~5682670
> *it cant be any worst than that paris hilton song. :burn:
> *


ain't heard that one either.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 12:30 PM~5682778
> *ain't heard that one either.
> *


probably since we don't live near willowbrook and jam 104 krbe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2006, 12:34 PM~5682799
> *probably since we don't live near willowbrook and jam 104 krbe
> *


oh


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2006, 11:34 AM~5682799
> *probably since we don't live near willowbrook and jam 104 krbe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shut up! my boss listens to 104 so i get stuck listening to it since we share the same office.  but lately ive been bringing my ipod and headphones. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 12:39 PM~5682823
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> shut up! my boss listens to 104 so i get stuck listening to it since we share the same office.  but lately ive been bringing my ipod and headphones. :cheesy:
> *


you'll be canned soon anyway.. once they do drug testing.


*or a CHONES check*!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 11:50 AM~5682833
> *you'll be canned soon anyway..  once they do drug testing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats funny cause in reality its my boss whos on all the drugs!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 12:51 PM~5682835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats funny cause in reality its my boss whos on all the drugs!
> *


edit..made it funnier!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 11:50 AM~5682833
> *you'll be canned soon anyway..  once they do drug testing.
> or a CHONES check!!
> *


already goin on. how do you think i get away with comin in late everyday.  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 12:52 PM~5682845
> *already goin on. how do you think i get away with comin in late everyday.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cochina


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 28 2006, 10:37 AM~5682404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I haven't heard a song more annoying than that one since....


WHIP IT!!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 11:55 AM~5682860
> *cochina
> *


not me. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 11:56 AM~5682869
> *I know, I haven't heard a song more annoying than that one since....
> WHIP IT!!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:

see latin im not the only one thats heard that song!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 12:00 PM~5682885
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> 
> see latin im not the only one thats heard that song!!
> *


my homegirl Rosa said she was gonna buy some little red hats for us to wear at the party when that song comes on....i was like....uhhhmmm no.....besides a little red hat is not gonna fit over my hair!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I JUST REALIZED TODAY IS MY LAST DAY IN MY TWENTIES!!!!!

:0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 12:12 PM~5682957
> *my homegirl Rosa said she was gonna buy some little red hats for us to wear at the party when that song comes on....i was like....uhhhmmm no.....besides a little red hat is not gonna fit over my hair!! :biggrin:
> *


so true! theres no hat big enough to fit the 80's hair styles. make sure you stocked up on aqua net! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 01:20 PM~5683022
> *so true! theres no hat big enough to fit the 80's hair styles. make sure you stocked up on aqua net! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 12:58 PM~5683310
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 02:55 PM~5683596
> *:buttkick:
> *


thats kinky


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

you like that huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 03:01 PM~5683654
> *you like that huh?
> *


yeah baby.. do it again!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:buttkick: x 1000

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

its gettin freaky up in hurrrr......
:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

its gettin freaky up in hurrrr......
:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 03:09 PM~5683734
> *:buttkick: x 1000
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ewww yeah baby..like that..

cutty close your eyes.. grown folks stuff happening.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ear muffs and eye patches on...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyone in Houston know of any 80-85 Fleetwood Coupes for sale? One of my good homies had a 81 Fleetwood Coupe stolen awhile back :angry: and now he's looking for another.... We missed out on 2 in the past month.  Any help would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2006, 03:56 PM~5683957
> *Anyone in Houston know of any 80-85 Fleetwood Coupes for sale? One of my good homies had a 81 Fleetwood Coupe stolen awhile back and now he's looking for another.... We missed out on 2 in the past month.  Any help would be appreciated Thanks
> *


I'LL KEEP EYE OUT..BUT WERENT THE COUPES TECHINACALLY THE "COUPE DEVILLES" AND 4 DOORS THE "FLEETWOODS"?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah.. i remember i had an 84 coupe deville, that WAS suppose to be my show car.. but timing belt and other problems had me pissed with the car.. so i sold it for $300. and scored me an MC luxury sport.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 04:02 PM~5684009
> *ah.. i remember i had an 84 coupe deville, that WAS suppose to be my show car..  but timing belt and other problems had me pissed with the car.. so i sold it for $300.  and scored me an MC luxury sport.
> *


Im a cadillac guy but I would love to have a 87 luxury sport in my drive way, along with a 59rag, 61rag, and a 63rag.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2006, 04:05 PM~5684048
> *Im a cadillac guy but I would love to have a 87 luxury sport in my drive way, along with a 59rag, 61rag, and a 63rag.... :biggrin:
> *


i missed that car luxury sport.... even day i sold it to LONE STAR.. i walked in the house and actually got a little misty.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 04:10 PM~5684093
> *i missed that car luxury sport....  even day i sold it to LONE STAR.. i walked in the house and actually got a little misty.
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you sell it for?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 28 2006, 02:13 PM~5683766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 04:00 PM~5683986
> *I'LL KEEP EYE OUT..BUT WERENT THE COUPES TECHINACALLY THE "COUPE DEVILLES" AND 4 DOORS THE "FLEETWOODS"?
> *











Fleetwood Coupe









Coupe DeVille


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 03:10 PM~5684093
> *i missed that car luxury sport....  even day i sold it to LONE STAR.. i walked in the house and actually got a little misty.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I had a Monte like that....

except mine was blue and had T-Tops


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

the fleetwoods got the chrome on the bottom.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 28 2006, 04:30 PM~5684144
> *the fleetwoods got the chrome on the bottom.
> *


Trim package is different. Top, interior, and chrome.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Jun 28 2006, 04:12 PM~5684110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so basicly is is the same car, but fleetwood is a higher trim level? i'll keep eye out for both then.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 04:49 PM~5684241
> *2 G'S.. rims, pumps, system.. all included..
> so basicly is is the same car, but fleetwood is a higher trim level?  i'll keep eye out for both then.
> *


Ya, but he would rather find a fleet b/c a coupe de brougham isnt the same, also the brougham chromes are hard to find.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2006, 04:58 PM~5684301
> *Ya, but he would rather find a fleet b/c a coupe de brougham isnt the same, also the brougham chromes are hard to find.
> *


I SEE.. OK, WELL I'LL KEEP EYE OUT.. better hope i dont find one, and snatch it up for myself. 

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 02:49 PM~5684241
> *2 G'S.. rims, pumps, system.. all included..
> so basicly is is the same car, but fleetwood is a higher trim level?  i'll keep eye out for both then.
> *


how long did i jew you on the price about 3 months,,, :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2006, 04:30 PM~5684142
> *Hey I had a Monte like that....
> 
> except mine was blue and had T-Tops
> *


yea me too mine was candy red with all white insides and a white half top


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2006, 05:38 PM~5684485
> *how long did i jew you on the price about 3 months,,, :biggrin:
> *


yup.. you a hustla.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I TURNED WHITE TODAY.. AND SOME BITCH ASS CLUB MEMBER NAMED RUG442 DIDNT COME TO HELP..
BUT DISTURBED STIL GOT MY BACK


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 07:42 AM~5681787
> *haaaaaaaaaa..  ya'll paying out the ass..    if i go.. i'll be flying FREE.. rental car $20 a day for fullsize..  and room rate gonna be like..
> *



HOOK IT UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2006, 09:47 PM~5685652
> *HOOK IT UP
> *


lol.. no can do.. my hook up's are for Travel Agents only.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 07:53 PM~5685704
> *lol..  no can do.. my hook up's are for Travel Agents only.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2006, 08:09 PM~5685750
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x2


hook it up pimp. might take the car to vegas to represent the hometown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2006, 10:16 PM~5685794
> *x2
> hook it up pimp. might take the car to vegas to represent the hometown
> *


ah.. player, dont you need to score a 1st place.. before you're even welcome in vegas? 
:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 09:04 PM~5685946
> *ah.. player, dont you need to score a 1st place.. before you're even welcome in vegas?
> :0
> *


thats if you going for the big titles i just want to represent beside my car cant compete with whats over there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2006, 11:06 PM~5685952
> *thats if you going for the big titles i just want to represent beside my car cant compete with whats over there
> *


seriously..i thought vegas show.. was completely INVITE (requiring a 1st place) only?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 09:12 PM~5685977
> *seriously..i thought vegas show.. was completely INVITE (requiring a 1st place) only?
> *


not to my knowledge but if it is i got invited in san antonio :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i think u just need to score first or second


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2006, 08:25 PM~5685545
> *I TURNED WHITE TODAY.. AND SOME BITCH ASS CLUB MEMBER NAMED RUG442 DIDNT COME TO HELP..
> BUT DISTURBED STIL GOT MY BACK
> 
> ...



I'M SIC B!T(H. I HAD A 101 FEVER. I DIDNT GET OUT OF BED TILL 5. SO GOT TO WORK LEROY. :buttkick: IF IT GOES DOWN I WILL BE THERE! DAMN SKID!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 28 2006, 09:35 PM~5686147
> *I'M SIC B!T(H. I HAD A 101 FEVER. I DIDNT GET OUT OF BED TILL 5. SO GOT TO WORK LEROY.  :buttkick:  IF IT GOES DOWN I WILL BE THERE! DAMN SKID!!!
> *


FOO.. I HURT MY BACK TODAY.. BUT THA DIDNT STOP ME.. 
ILL BE ON IT TOMMOROW.. SO GET YO ASS OVA HERE AND GET R DONE. I NEEDYA FOOS WETSANDING..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2006, 07:36 AM~5681557
> *cool avi. i havent seen that movie in forever! i gotta get it.
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 07:52 AM~5681604
> *movie was gay.
> *


*I DON'T CARE ABOUT THE FLICKA HOMIE HAD A BAD @SS WAGON THOUGH*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 28 2006, 11:24 PM~5686055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt have to change avi cause of what i said.. i was just fucking around. geez.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2006, 11:06 PM~5685952
> *thats if you going for the big titles i just want to represent beside my car cant compete with whats over there
> *



:uh:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big92fleet_@Jun 26 2006, 09:14 AM~5669372
> *this one will hit the streets of h town once i put it all together ..
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this car on Barkers Cypress yesterday... 

spinning wheels and all :0 .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thurs...one more day!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

one more day... and Im off all next week!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

you and my boss. imma be workin solo all next week.


we work on mon but are off on tues and come back wed. i think its retarded.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 06:35 AM~5687361
> *one more day... and Im off all next week!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 08:47 AM~5687403
> *you and my boss. imma be workin solo all next week.
> we work on mon but are off on tues and come back wed. i think its retarded.
> *


i think.. since you working solo.. you probably going to show up even later then usual.. if at all. you slacker.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im working all day tuesday probaby about 20 hrs. but its double time and a half so fuck it aint nothing going on tues anyways


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 07:50 AM~5687414
> *i think..  since you working solo.. you probably going to show up even later then usual.. if at all.  you slacker.
> *


who me? :angel:

ill have to show up. we have too much work to do.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2006, 07:52 AM~5687419
> *im working all day tuesday probaby about 20 hrs. but its double time and a half so fuck it aint nothing going on tues anyways
> *


thats true.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

next week.. im flying to dallas to work about 4 hours on monday..and fly right back.. tues im off.. friday im off.. and still gettin paid.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

85 cutlass for sale,no motor or tranny,make offer,,car has to go


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2006, 04:58 PM~5684301
> *Ya, but he would rather find a fleet b/c a coupe de brougham isnt the same, also the brougham chromes are hard to find.
> *


I know where there's a '84 coupe brougham d'elegance for sale ... the filler's are missing though, of course ... and it needs some body work ... the interior is clean ... and there's another coupe out here on my side of town, but I don't know all the details on that one ... let me know if you're interested and I'll go check it out for you ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 10:19 AM~5687673
> *85 cutlass for sale,no motor or tranny,make offer,,car has to go
> *


damn fool. again? now what? new project? gonna steal a mail truck, and pimp it out?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 10:19 AM~5687673
> *85 cutlass for sale,no motor or tranny,make offer,,car has to go
> *


I know someone who might want to get it from you ....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 08:28 AM~5687712
> *I know someone who might want to get it from you ....
> *


yea,, he told he talked to u the other night yall went out....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2006, 11:12 PM~5685977
> *seriously..i thought vegas show.. was completely INVITE (requiring a 1st place) only?
> *


You have to place. 1st thu 3rd.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 10:41 AM~5687789
> *You have to place. 1st thu 3rd.....
> *


oh. 

not that i care, my car is far from ready to place even at the local lrm show.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 10:31 AM~5687727
> *yea,, he told he talked to u the other night yall went out....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 08:48 AM~5687829
> *:biggrin:
> *


he also told me,ur drunk ass try to hit on him....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 10:54 AM~5687872
> *he also told me,ur drunk ass try to hit on him....
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 09:54 AM~5687872
> *he also told me,ur drunk ass try to hit on him....
> *


I BELIEVE IT!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 10:54 AM~5687872
> *he also told me,ur drunk ass try to hit on him....
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mac2lac(30)
Happy Birthday Abuelita :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 10:54 AM~5687872
> *he also told me,ur drunk ass try to hit on him....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WTF? LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:01 AM~5687905
> *mac2lac(30)
> Happy Birthday Abuelita  :cheesy:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: 

Abuelita Abuelita tell us a story...


Happy B-Day!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 11:02 AM~5687912
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> Abuelita Abuelita tell us a story...
> ...


You coming by today?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 29 2006, 10:01 AM~5687905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 10:54 AM~5687872
> *he also told me,ur drunk ass try to hit on him....
> *


:roflmao: naw ****** .... you ain't gettin me on that one .... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

habby bday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 10:57 AM~5687890
> *I BELIEVE IT!!!
> *


:twak: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 11:09 AM~5687972
> *:roflmao: naw ****** .... you ain't gettin me on that one .... :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


there comes and time you have to just say, " fuck it , yeah, i went for mine.and what".. so fess up!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Cathy! Happy Birthday Girl!!! Keep the light on for me on the otherside of the hill ... I'll be there next year  :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 11:11 AM~5687991
> *there comes and time you have to just say, " fuck it , yeah, i went for mine.and what"..    so fess up!
> *


I been there befo' :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 29 2006, 10:01 AM~5687905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHY THANK YOU GUYS!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:05 AM~5687933
> *You coming by today?
> *



yeah, what you got? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 10:45 AM~5687814
> *oh.
> 
> not that i care,  my car is far from ready to place even at the local lrm show.
> *


like that avi :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 11:13 AM~5688013
> *yeah, what you got?  :biggrin:
> *


same thing fool. didn't have time last night to do more. i've been busy lately.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 10:11 AM~5687993
> *Cathy!  Happy Birthday Girl!!!  Keep the light on for me on the otherside of the hill ... I'll be there next year  :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU!!!


WHAT HILL? :ugh: 

TAKING THE KIDS TO SEE SUPERMAN TONIGHT.....GOTTA SAVE UP MY ENERGY FOR THE PARTY IN TWO WEEKS!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 11:11 AM~5687993
> *Cathy!  Happy Birthday Girl!!!  Keep the light on for me on the otherside of the hill ... I'll be there next year  :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


ill be there soon too.... October


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:15 AM~5688033
> *ill be there soon too.... October
> *


Dang gramps.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:14 AM~5688022
> *same thing fool.  didn't have time last night to do more.  i've been busy lately.
> *



:angry: 


nah, its cool, Ill call you when Im on my way...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

puros viejitos up in hurr...

gonna get the thread name changed to "Houston Retirement Home"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 29 2006, 11:13 AM~5688017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got you beat.. mines in 2 weeks. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 29 2006, 10:16 AM~5688036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AND YOU TWO ARE HOW OLD AGAIN??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2006, 11:20 AM~5688058
> *AND YOU TWO ARE HOW OLD AGAIN??????
> *


I'm the leader of the Retirement Committee.  *(35)*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im only 31... Im in my prime!!

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 11:23 AM~5688080
> *Im only 31... Im in my prime!!
> 
> uffin:
> *


Abuelo Apestoso


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:21 AM~5688068
> *I'm the leader of the Retirement Committee.    (35)
> *


your a old fart!! lay off the proon juice foo'!! He hasnt had solid stool in weeks. I have the pics on my celly to prove it!! :angry: sick fuck keeps sending me his shit pics..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh, imma be 34. fucking hate my bday.. :angry: at least this is first time in years.. my bday didnt fall same weekend as LRM show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:25 AM~5688100
> *your a old fart!! lay off the proon juice foo'!! He hasnt had solid stool in weeks. I have the pics on my celly to prove it!! :angry: sick fuck keeps sending me his shit pics..... :angry:  :angry:
> *


ewwww... :barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:25 AM~5688100
> *your a old fart!! lay off the proon juice foo'!! He hasnt had solid stool in weeks. I have the pics on my celly to prove it!! :angry: sick fuck keeps sending me his shit pics..... :angry:  :angry:
> *


Crackerbarrel i still got all your turd pics! :twak: I need to delete them in case i slip and get arrested. They'll think I'm into some kind of turd afficionado group :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:15 AM~5688033
> *ill be there soon too.... October
> *


 damn ... this will soon be the 30 & up topic :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:25 AM~5688100
> *your a old fart!! lay off the proon juice foo'!! He hasnt had solid stool in weeks. I have the pics on my celly to prove it!! :angry: sick fuck keeps sending me his shit pics..... :angry:  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :burn: :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 29 2006, 11:29 AM~5688120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 11:30 AM~5688129
> * damn ... this will soon be the 30 & up topic :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't feel soo old after all :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:29 AM~5688120
> *Crackerbarrel i still got all your turd pics!  :twak:  I need to delete them in case i slip and get arrested.  They'll think I'm into some kind of turd afficionado group  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:34 AM~5688161
> *I don't feel soo old after all  :cheesy:
> *


when your poo is never solid its a sign your old! :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:38 AM~5688186
> *when your poo is never solid its a sign your old! :ugh:
> *


is that what it is? 
:angry:


reminds me.. be back in awhile.. time to poo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:38 AM~5688186
> *when your poo is never solid its a sign your old! :ugh:
> *


Going to get the 2nd one next weekend, did you still want a beagle?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:51 AM~5688236
> *Going to get the 2nd one next weekend, did you still want a beagle?
> 
> 
> ...


i cant get a dog yet.  maybe in the fall.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:52 AM~5688241
> *i cant get a dog yet.    maybe in the fall.
> *


That's cool. I'll keep you updated on future pups.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:53 AM~5688247
> *That's cool.  I'll keep you updated on future pups.
> *


I think im gonna get a big dog not sure.....I'll let you know. Thanks



Its almost time for lunch!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2006, 11:56 AM~5688266
> *I think im gonna get a big dog not sure.....I'll let you know. Thanks
> Its almost time for lunch!! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Man, those gave me bad stomach aches. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5688312


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 10:30 AM~5688129
> * damn ... this will soon be the 30 & up topic :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit for me in August el grande 3-0.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 12:11 PM~5688387
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5688312
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 12:11 PM~5688387
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5688312
> 
> *


Know it all Hoodrat :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 12:15 PM~5688427
> *Know it all Hoodrat  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 10:51 AM~5688236
> *Going to get the 2nd one next weekend, did you still want a beagle?
> 
> 
> ...


I think when I ever get my own place I want to get another blue variant Doberman like the one I have at my parents right now. 










They are higher maintenance that the traditional reds and blacks, but I think they look neat in that blueish grey coat with the rust markings.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 12:11 PM~5688387
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5688312
> 
> *


seen before. she use to be a friend on my myspace.. bitch is hot.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 12:16 PM~5688443
> *seen before.  she use to be a friend on my myspace..  bitch is hot.
> *



what happened? youre not good enough for her? :roflmao: 

she didnt like one picture we put in the mag of her... :uh: 

Instead of appreciating the free exposure :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 12:19 PM~5688467
> *what happened? youre not good enough for her?   :roflmao:
> 
> she didnt like one picture we put in the mag of her...  :uh:
> ...


i deleted her.. i was wacking off too much.


and what mag.. ??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 12:19 PM~5688467
> *what happened? youre not good enough for her?   :roflmao:
> 
> she didnt like one picture we put in the mag of her...  :uh:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I felt like pimpslapping that hoe at Show Palace during my b'day this past January. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 12:20 PM~5688473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I felt like pimpslapping that hoe at Show Palace during my b'day this past Saturday.  LOL
> *




Damn!!!! no invite?!!! :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 11:16 AM~5688443
> *seen before.  she use to be a friend on my myspace..  bitch is hot.
> *



Damn, I thought I had much tattoos.....ankle, thigh, right back shoulder.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 12:20 PM~5688473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I felt like pimpslapping that hoe at Show Palace during my b'day this past Saturday.  LOL
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 12:21 PM~5688482
> *Damn!!!! no invite?!!!    :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


You were in the parking lot of Vatozone with your kid, remember :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 12:20 PM~5688473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I felt like pimpslapping that hoe at Show Palace during my b'day this past January.  LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 12:22 PM~5688494
> *You were in the parking lot of Vatozone with your kid, remember  :uh:
> *



you said this past Saturday. I was in Surfside this past Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 12:23 PM~5688502
> *you said this past Saturday. I was in Surfside this past Saturday. :biggrin:
> *


I meant January. Someone walked up and asked what I was doing Saturday :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:20 AM~5688473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I felt like pimpslapping that hoe at Show Palace during my b'day this past January.  LOL
> *


YEah cause I hear she aint all there upstairs....nice rack though. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 10:01 AM~5687905
> *mac2lac(30)
> Happy Birthday Abuelita  :cheesy:
> *


happy birthday!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 10:18 AM~5688052
> *puros viejitos up in hurr...
> 
> gonna get the thread name changed to "Houston Retirement Home"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 29 2006, 11:16 AM~5688436
> *I think when I ever get my own place I want to get another blue variant Doberman like the one I have at my parents right now.
> 
> 
> ...


we had a red doberman....his name was "RED" :roflmao: 
and we also had a black one, her name was Lady Alexis...her daddy's name was 
Elijah Van Oozinheimer......called him Oozie, Michael loved that dog, wanted to name our daughter Alexis.....I gave in eventually for her middle name :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 29 2006, 12:25 PM~5688515
> *YEah cause I hear she aint all there upstairs....nice rack though. :biggrin:
> *


Mucho drogas y chiles


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 11:25 AM~5688516
> *happy birthday!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 10:30 AM~5688129
> * damn ... this will soon be the 30 & up topic :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


no shit! yall make me feel young! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2006, 11:27 AM~5688539
> *we had a red doberman....his name was "RED" :roflmao:
> and we also had a black one, her name was Lady Alexis...her daddy's name was
> Elijah Van Oozinheimer......called him Oozie, Michael loved that dog, wanted to name our daughter Alexis.....I gave in eventually for her middle name :biggrin:
> *


I have the one blue one and his name is Brandon as in lee and not the Punky Brewster TV Show Retriever.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2006, 11:29 AM~5688551
> *THANKS
> *


youre welcome.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:28 AM~5688543
> *Mucho drogas y chiles
> *


Many miles on that ranfla.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 29 2006, 12:34 PM~5688583
> *Many miles on that ranfla.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 29 2006, 11:33 AM~5688576
> *I have the one blue one and his name is Brandon as in lee and not the Punky Brewster TV Show Retriever.
> *



oh snap, forgot about punky's dog......Punky Brewster was my all time favorite tv show.....she's grown up to be really pretty too!! saw her on VH1's I love the 80's


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 10:51 AM~5688236
> *Going to get the 2nd one next weekend, did you still want a beagle?
> 
> 
> ...


how much are they?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2006, 12:35 PM~5688596
> *oh snap, forgot about punky's dog......Punky Brewster was my all time favorite tv show.....she's grown up to be really pretty too!! saw her on VH1's I love the 80's
> *


pics?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 12:31 PM~5688565
> *no shit! yall make me feel young! :cheesy:
> *


it's cool ... my man is younger than you ... :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 11:36 AM~5688609
> *it's cool ... my man is younger than you ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :angel:
> *


HE IS!??!?! DAYUM IT!!!

i knew he was younger than you but not younger than me!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 11:36 AM~5688609
> *it's cool ... my man is younger than you ...  :0  :0  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :angel:
> *



DDDDAAAAAAMMMMNNNNN!!!!!

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 12:35 PM~5688600
> *how much are they?
> *


150 each. Homeboy said that If I can find someone that wants one, he'd give me them for less. I'm going to Austin next weekend to pick her up (the light colored one). Let me know if interested.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 29 2006, 12:37 PM~5688620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got it like that :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 12:36 PM~5688609
> *it's cool ... my man is younger than you ...  :0  :0  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :angel:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:37 AM~5688623
> *150 each.  Homeboy said that If I can find someone that wants one, he'd give me them for less.  I'm going to Austin next weekend to pick her up (the light colored one).  Let me know if interested.
> *


how big do they get? the dog you have is so cute!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 11:36 AM~5688602
> *pics?
> *


Actuallly she kinda looks like Alanis Morisette, and if I recall she was one of those unfortunate teens that needed a breast REDUCTION cause her boobs were making her back hurt. She was on a show in the recent past as I think that witch girl Sabrina's roommate when she went to college. Aside from that I dunno what she does. Soleil Moon Frye


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 12:38 PM~5688643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YA SABIA YO!! I FKN KNEW YOU WERE GONNA POST UP SOME SHIT LIKE THAT LATIN! :roflmao: YA TE CONOZCO BUEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jun 29 2006, 12:39 PM~5688654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that big.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

we got dog like this at da crib.. cost 4 bills. don't let the looks fool you.. she a vishuz killa.. :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 12:56 PM~5688693
> *we got dog like this at da crib..  cost 4 bills.  don't let the looks fool you..  she a  vishuz killa..  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


OH HOW CUTE!!! I WANT ONE!! I REALLY WANT A TINY MALTE-POO ... BUT YOUR PUPPY'S A CUTIE!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 01:06 PM~5688770
> *OH HOW CUTE!!!  I WANT ONE!! I REALLY WANT A TINY MALTE-POO ... BUT YOUR PUPPY'S A CUTIE!
> *


ugh.. im telling you.. she a killa.. she killed my niece's teddy bear da other day. wasn't pretty sight.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 01:07 PM~5688780
> *ugh.. im telling you.. she a killa..  she killed my niece's teddy bear da other day.  wasn't pretty sight.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 01:07 PM~5688780
> *ugh.. im telling you.. she a killa..  she killed my niece's teddy bear da other day.  wasn't pretty sight.
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 01:08 PM~5688789
> *pics?
> *


too groosum even for ineternet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 11:56 AM~5688693
> *we got dog like this at da crib..  cost 4 bills.  don't let the looks fool you..  she a  vishuz killa..  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


AAHHHHHHHH!!! I WANT THAT DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 12:07 PM~5688780
> *ugh.. im telling you.. she a killa..  she killed my niece's teddy bear da other day.  wasn't pretty sight.
> *


shes gangsta!


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

since everyone is posting up pics of their dogs... here is my chihuahua... I mean Boxer... :biggrin: 
Shes looking at me like "well are you going to sit there and take pictures all day or am I going to have to pee all over this damned rug?" 








:happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 01:11 PM~5688816
> *since everyone is posting up pics of their dogs... here is my chihuahua... I mean Boxer...  :biggrin:
> Shes looking at me like "well are you going to sit there and take pictures all day or am I going to have to pee all over this damned rug?"
> 
> ...


ha..ha.. nice dog.. always liked boxers.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 12:11 PM~5688816
> *since everyone is posting up pics of their dogs... here is my chihuahua... I mean Boxer...  :biggrin:
> Shes looking at me like "well are you going to sit there and take pictures all day or am I going to have to pee all over this damned rug?"
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

i been thinkin bout gettin a dog but i want something that wont be big.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 01:14 PM~5688835
> *ha..ha..  nice dog..  always liked boxers.
> *


thanks! shes a big spoiled brat, loves riding in the cutlass too. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 01:18 PM~5688863
> *thanks! shes a big spoiled brat, loves riding in the owner too.  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 01:18 PM~5688863
> *thanks! shes a big spoiled brat, loves riding in the cutlass too.  :cheesy:
> *


ha.. my dog only rode in my 02 when we evacuated cause of RITA last summer.. shoulda have seen her looking me huffin and puffin.. like "damn you gonna turn a/c back on or wha?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 01:16 PM~5688849
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i been thinkin bout gettin a dog but i want something that wont be big.
> *



I was looking for something like that when i got this one. Ive always had German Shepherds so I wanted a smaller dog, but one that could hold its ground with the kids :biggrin: .


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 01:19 PM~5688869
> *:ugh:
> *




:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 01:22 PM~5688888
> *I was looking for something like that when i got this one. Ive always had German Shepherds so I wanted a smaller dog, but one that could hold its ground with the kids  :biggrin: .
> *


yeah, when i had a pit.. he use to love to play with kids..but he'd use to like to put his paws on they chest.. and he'd just knock smaller kids on they ass. he was a pussy though.. so he'd could only kill em, if he licked em to death.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 01:25 PM~5688912
> *yeah, when i had a pit..  he use to love to play with kids..but he'd use to like to put his paws on they chest..  and he'd just know smaller kids on they ass.  he was a pussy though.. so he'd could only kill em, if he licked em to death.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 01:26 PM~5688920
> *:roflmao:
> *


im serious.. i blame all the brawds me and my roomates had coming over to crib, back when he was a pup.. treating his ass like a baby.. one heffa painted his toenails pink.. i was like "bitch, why you pussyfying my dog?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so, anything happening for 4th of july? i wanna take out the 68..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

fix your breaks already?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 02:10 PM~5689249
> *fix your breaks already?
> *


nope,leak is real slow.. and break fluid is cheap!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 02:11 PM~5689255
> *nope,leak is real slow..  and break fluid is cheap!
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i need a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 12:07 PM~5688780
> *ugh.. im telling you.. she a killa..  she killed my niece's teddy bear da other day.  wasn't pretty sight.
> *


ppor defenseless teddy bear. Looks like a snack sized dog.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 02:11 PM~5689255
> *nope,leak is real slow..  and break fluid is cheap!
> 
> 
> *


i know a good mechanic in south houston. off hwy 3 & college behind the mcdonalds on the corner. ask for harry. quick cheap and dependable.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

FLUFFY DESTROYER OF WORLDS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 29 2006, 01:27 PM~5689395
> *FLUFFY DESTROYER OF WORLDS
> 
> 
> ...


thats the dog i want!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 02:22 PM~5689356
> *i need a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lie, you want crack.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *NoCaddyLikeMine*, sixty8imp



:barf: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 29 2006, 02:27 PM~5689390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at that dog mean muggin.. thats gangsta


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin: *I lost the pictures I took of hny naked........if anyone has any pics of hny naked please forward to [email protected] thanx in Advance* :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 29 2006, 02:56 PM~5689555
> *:biggrin: I lost the pictures I took of hny naked........if anyone has any pics of hny naked please forward to [email protected] thanx in Advance :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 29 2006, 02:56 PM~5689555
> *:biggrin: I lost the pictures I took of hny naked........if anyone has any pics of hny naked please forward to [email protected] thanx in Advance :biggrin:
> *


i got new ones, but its gonna cost you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

somebody still owes me some pictures... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 02:57 PM~5689570
> *somebody still owes me some pictures...  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


latin's POO pics?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 02:22 PM~5689356
> *i need a beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


meet me at the bar ... it's going down ... lol ... for real ... meet me us up at POP ... it's my sister's birthday :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 02:59 PM~5689582
> *latin's POO pics?
> *


 :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 02:59 PM~5689585
> *meet me at the bar ... it's going down ... lol ... for real ... meet me us up at POP ... it's my sister's birthday :biggrin:
> *


PICS?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 02:59 PM~5689582
> *latin's POO pics?
> *



f that, I would have to get a new phone if those ever show up on there... :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 03:00 PM~5689596
> *f that, I would have to get a new phone if those ever show up on there...  :barf:  :barf:
> *


brb......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 03:00 PM~5689590
> *PICS?
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

whats POP?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 03:03 PM~5689613
> *:buttkick:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 03:03 PM~5689616
> *whats POP?
> *


Party on the Plaza ... but tonight .. it's actually TOP ... Tejano on the Plaza ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 03:09 PM~5689664
> *Party on the Plaza ... but tonight .. it's actually TOP ... Tejano on the Plaza ...
> *


ewww.. no.. not tejano.. thought they killed music already.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 03:10 PM~5689668
> *ewww.. no..  not tejano..  thought they killed music already.
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 01:36 PM~5689457
> *lie, you want crack.
> *


whos crack?!?! :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 29 2006, 01:56 PM~5689555
> *:biggrin: I lost the pictures I took of hny naked........if anyone has any pics of hny naked please forward to [email protected] thanx in Advance :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you told me you'd never show them to anyone!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 03:10 PM~5689668
> *ewww.. no..  not tejano..  thought they killed music already.
> *



nah, they still working on it.

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 01:57 PM~5689561
> *i got new ones, but its gonna cost you.
> *


Fuck homie .... 

You better have close up's I know I did :angry: 

pm me lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 29 2006, 01:56 PM~5689558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 03:11 PM~5689675
> *whos crack?!?! :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 01:59 PM~5689585
> *meet me at the bar ... it's going down ... lol ... for real ... meet me us up at POP ... it's my sister's birthday :biggrin:
> *


imma try! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2006, 02:11 PM~5689677
> *:0 you told me you'd never show them to anyone!!!!! :angry:
> *


I had them laminated and taped to my ceiling in my room nobody seen them but me .......... nobody thinks to look up :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 29 2006, 02:12 PM~5689689
> *Fuck homie ....
> 
> You better have close up's I know I did  :angry:
> ...


 :buttkick: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 29 2006, 02:14 PM~5689703
> *I had them laminated and taped to my ceiling in my room nobody seen them but me .......... nobody thinks to look up :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

thats a good idea. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 02:13 PM~5689697
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just wanted to let people know that I accepted an offer from another engineering firm that I couldn't pass up. It is closer to home, more $$ and only working 40hrs/week. This also means probably no more Layitlow unless I hook up the internet at home, but forget that for now. I accepted a position as a Design Leadman in the Engineering Department  Last day to post whore is July 14th. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 29 2006, 03:43 PM~5689819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, congrats


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 04:14 PM~5689982
> *not now.. i'm tired from yesterday.
> well, congrats
> *


Thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 04:10 PM~5689962
> *Just wanted to let people know that I accepted an offer from another engineering firm that I couldn't pass up.  It is closer to home, more $$ and only working 40hrs/week.  This also means probably no more Layitlow unless I hook up the internet at home, but forget that for now.  I accepted a position as a Design Leadman in the Engineering Department    Last day to post whore is July 14th.  :tears:
> *



CONGRATS! where is the party at?

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 03:34 PM~5690023
> *Thanks
> *


Mayne now you will just be ballin uncontrolably. Congrats foolio. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 29 2006, 10:30 AM~5688129
> * damn ... this will soon be the 30 & up topic :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


hold on im only 24.i aint there yet. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 29 2006, 04:45 PM~5690084
> *Mayne now you will just be ballin uncontrolably.  Congrats foolio. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Dual. Thinking about going to Club Desperado to chill out and see Los Cuatro Aces conjunto band tomorrow


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 29 2006, 04:59 PM~5690183
> *hold on im only 24.i aint there yet. :biggrin:
> *



enjoy it, youll be there before you know it. then its all down hill........


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 04:10 PM~5689962
> *Just wanted to let people know that I accepted an offer from another engineering firm that I couldn't pass up.  It is closer to home, more $$ and only working 40hrs/week.  This also means probably no more Layitlow unless I hook up the internet at home, but forget that for now.  I accepted a position as a Design Leadman in the Engineering Department    Last day to post whore is July 14th.  :tears:
> *


i guess ur treaten at hooters! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 29 2006, 05:12 PM~5690238
> *i guess ur treaten at hooters! :biggrin:
> *


Next Sunday July 16th, but this time at the Kirby one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 29 2006, 05:12 PM~5690238
> *i guess ur treaten at hooters! :biggrin:
> *



Ill start on the flyer...



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 05:14 PM~5690249
> *Next Sunday July 16th, but this time at the Kirby one
> *


FUCK THAT.. SHOW PALACE!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 05:16 PM~5690267
> *FUCK THAT..  SHOW PALACE!!
> *


Everyone pays their own way and buys their brew, si. LOL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 05:16 PM~5690267
> *FUCK THAT..  SHOW PALACE!!
> *


we can do both get some wings first then hit up show palace!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 29 2006, 05:20 PM~5690296
> *we can do both get some wings first then hit up show palace!!! :biggrin:
> *


I like your thinking....


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 04:10 PM~5690220
> *enjoy it, youll be there before you know it. then its all down hill........
> *


dont tell me that


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 04:16 PM~5690267
> *FUCK THAT..  SHOW PALACE!!
> *


i just passed up show palace a lil while ago :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 29 2006, 05:20 PM~5690296
> *we can do both get some wings first then hit up show palace!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'll be coming back from Austin saturday july 8th quickly then. Food and chaychays next saturday, i can't pass that up :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 29 2006, 05:20 PM~5690296
> *we can do both get some wings first then hit up show palace!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell, remember i was there so long one nite.. i sent one of the homies next door to jack's for burgers.. even feed a couple of the skrippas.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2006, 05:51 AM~5687164
> *well, guess you'll find out if they send you an invite.. cause theres no application for vegas.
> didnt have to change avi cause of what i said.. i was just fucking around.  geez.
> *


CHALE HOMIE IM NOT TAKING YOU SERIO.... THE AVI IS THE SAME :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jun 29 2006, 05:50 PM~5690450
> *CHALE HOMIE IM NOT TAKING YOU SERIO.... THE AVI IS THE SAME :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: sure it is.. lol


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*OK IT'S NOT THEN* :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 08:54 AM~5687872
> *he also told me,ur drunk ass try to hit on him....
> *


wouldnt doubt it :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I lied last time I said no more pics of my car... since some of you wanted to see the setup.

clean factory look:










cleaned and sprayed:










rearend:










setup:



















Trunk will be upholstered and detailed, soon... real soon.


:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2006, 09:42 PM~5691621
> *nice....
> *



thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2006, 08:42 PM~5691621
> *nice....
> *


x2


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello people


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ANYBODY INTERESTED ON A 85 2 DOOR CAPRICE.....IF SLIM BROTHER DONT TAKE IT SOON!!!!! :biggrin: ALL POWER INSIDE.IF SO HOLA BACK


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 03:09 PM~5690214
> *Thanks Dual.  Thinking about going to Club Desperado to chill out and see Los Cuatro Aces conjunto band tomorrow
> *



heard they play good


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup htown lowriders


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 29 2006, 08:45 PM~5691818
> *ANYBODY INTERESTED ON A 85 2 DOOR CAPRICE.....IF SLIM BROTHER DONT TAKE IT SOON!!!!! :biggrin: ALL POWER INSIDE.IF SO HOLA BACK
> *



$$$$$


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jun 29 2006, 07:55 PM~5691631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup ***.. :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

got some pro hopper cylinders for sale...brand new...set of 6's and set of 10's...pm if u need them


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:ugh: HELLO IS SOMEONE IN HEAR....HELLO


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEOPLES WHAT HAVE I MISSED?????? PROBABLY NOT A DAMN THING HUH??? LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 30 2006, 12:36 AM~5692429
> *SUP PEOPLES WHAT HAVE I MISSED?????? PROBABLY NOT A DAMN THING HUH??? LOL
> *



your right... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 30 2006, 12:36 AM~5692429
> *SUP PEOPLES WHAT HAVE I MISSED?????? PROBABLY NOT A DAMN THING HUH??? LOL
> *


Very true.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 07:40 PM~5691603
> *I lied last time I said no more pics of my car... since some of you wanted to see the setup.
> 
> clean factory look:
> ...


clean. but the big question is WHAT IT DO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

finally its friday!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 03:10 PM~5689962
> *Just wanted to let people know that I accepted an offer from another engineering firm that I couldn't pass up.  It is closer to home, more $$ and only working 40hrs/week.  This also means probably no more Layitlow unless I hook up the internet at home, but forget that for now.  I accepted a position as a Design Leadman in the Engineering Department    Last day to post whore is July 14th.  :tears:
> *


finally one of the 1000 job interviews you took paid off! :biggrin:

congrats latin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2006, 08:18 AM~5693425
> *finally one of the 1000 job interviews you took paid off! :biggrin:
> 
> congrats latin.
> *


True, all of the offers didn't compare to this one. The company is growing and I'm planning on retiring there. Thanks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 07:23 AM~5693452
> *True, all of the offers didn't compare to this one.  The company is growing and I'm planning on retiring there.  Thanks.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2006, 03:10 PM~5689962
> *Just wanted to let people know that I accepted an offer from another engineering firm that I couldn't pass up.  It is closer to home, more $$ and only working 40hrs/week.  This also means probably no more Layitlow unless I hook up the internet at home, but forget that for now.  I accepted a position as a Design Leadman in the Engineering Department    Last day to post whore is July 14th.  :tears:
> *



HEY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! MORE $$$ IS ALWAYS A GOOD THING!!! SO NO MORE WORKING ON SATURDAYS? DOES THAT MEAN THE CAT CAN NOW DJ ON FRIDAY NIGHTS? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2006, 08:32 AM~5693485
> *HEY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! MORE $$$ IS ALWAYS A GOOD THING!!!  SO NO MORE WORKING ON SATURDAYS?  DOES THAT MEAN THE CAT CAN NOW DJ ON FRIDAY NIGHTS? :biggrin:
> *


1st two months will be going in on Saturday's since I have to get knowledged in the structures they design.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 07:23 AM~5693452
> *True, all of the offers didn't compare to this one.  The company is growing and I'm planning on retiring </span>there.  Thanks.
> *





WHICH WILL BE PRETTY SOON, HUH


:biggrin: 

<span style=\'color:WHITE\'>AUELITA MY ASS!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2006, 07:16 AM~5693421
> *finally its friday!
> *



YEAH, BUT THAT MEANS IT'S NOT MY BIRTHDAY ANYMORE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2006, 08:38 AM~5693500
> *YEAH, BUT THAT MEANS IT'S NOT MY BIRTHDAY ANYMORE
> *


I start on the 17th over there. 2 weeks from now and asked for it after your birthday so that i can do that. you see niggy i based my last day on your party. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2006, 08:37 AM~5693496
> *WHICH WILL BE PRETTY SOON, HUH
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


30 more years :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 07:39 AM~5693507
> *I start on the 17th over there.  2 weeks from now and asked for it after your birthday so that i can do that.  you see niggy i based my last day on your party.  :cheesy:
> *


RIGHT AFTER THE PARTY!! JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY!! STILL HAVEN'T FOUND MY OUTFIT YET!! WHAT ARE YOU GONNA WEAR SINCE THE ADIDAS THING IS A NO GO?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2006, 07:37 AM~5693496
> *WHICH WILL BE PRETTY SOON, HUH
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2006, 08:41 AM~5693519
> *RIGHT AFTER THE PARTY!!  JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY!! STILL HAVEN'T FOUND MY OUTFIT YET!!  WHAT ARE YOU GONNA WEAR SINCE THE ADIDAS THING IS A NO GO?
> *


i got a lead from yo' mikey on some a.d.i.d.a.s. outfits.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2006, 08:08 AM~5693402
> *clean. but the big question is WHAT IT DO
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 06:23 AM~5693452
> *True, all of the offers didn't compare to this one.  The company is growing and I'm planning on retiring there.  Thanks.
> *


thats a big commitment and a long time.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 07:39 AM~5693507
> *I start on the 17th over there.  2 weeks from now and asked for it after your birthday so that i can do that.  you see niggy i based my last day on your party.  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 

or the whole "two weeks notice" had nothing to do w/it, huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2006, 08:44 AM~5693532
> *:uh:
> 
> or the whole "two weeks notice" had nothing to do w/it, huh?
> *


Nah, they wanted me to start asap. Can't do that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 07:42 AM~5693523
> *i got a lead from yo' mikey on some a.d.i.d.a.s. outfits.
> *


HE CAN'T STAND WHEN PEOPLE CALL HIM THAT, LOL!!! :biggrin: 

YEAH I THINK I KNOW WHICH ONES HE'S TALKING ABOUT.....TIGHT LIKE WHITE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

j mofukkin p in the house get to work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2006, 08:44 AM~5693531
> *thats a big commitment and a long time.
> *


Would have done that here, but the commute to work and gas $$ killed it for me.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

JUST FOR THE RECORD SUPERMAN, NOT QUITE TWO</span> THUMBS UP....

<span style=\'color:blue\'>GOOD....NOT GREAT......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2006, 08:58 AM~5693587
> *JUST FOR THE RECORD SUPERMAN, NOT QUITE Who you talmbout mayne dot com?*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i gotta get outt here there gonna be too much post whoring now that dj latin and 3wheel pimp are here.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 07:59 AM~5693592
> *"S-U-P-E-R-M-A-N"
> 
> the movie...went to see it last night
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jun 29 2006, 09:40 PM~5691603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2006, 09:00 AM~5693595
> *i gotta get outt here there gonna be too much post whoring now that dj latin and 3wheel pimp are here.
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2006, 06:54 AM~5693573
> *j mofukkin p in the house get to work
> *


work's for suckas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 30 2006, 08:44 AM~5693531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fool , you one that use to push me like 972938742937 times to sign up for this forum. and link me threads to read all the time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://images.military.com/Video/050815_CarStrike.wmv


uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 30 2006, 09:04 AM~5693624
> *work's for suckas
> *


thats why i play da game like a hustla!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

u must be from the nolia....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 30 2006, 09:08 AM~5693636
> *u must be from the nolia....
> *


F.E.M.A. Hustla he be


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 30 2006, 09:08 AM~5693636
> *u must be from the nolia....
> *


from dat nolia park, where we park da chebys on da yard, and sport them platinum debit cards.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 09:09 AM~5693642
> *F.E.M.A. Hustla he be
> *


hell, FEMA still aint sent me a check.. i applied for reimbursement for gas and hotel bill when i drove down to harlingen and got drunk with primos during hurricane rita.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2006, 09:12 AM~5693656
> *hell, FEMA still aint sent me a check.. i applied for reimbursement for gas and hotel bill when i drove down to harlingen and got drunk with primos during hurricane rita.
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jun 29 2006, 08:19 AM~5687673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anybody???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2006, 09:02 AM~5693610
> *at least your trunk lid doesn't have to be held up with a stick.  like 879123974928347 other fools with g-bodys i've known.
> :0
> 
> *



But it is held up by a stick... a nice stick. Ive got 14s in the back :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 30 2006, 09:19 AM~5693674
> *But it is held up by a stick... a nice stick.  Ive got 14s in the back  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: put pop trunk or something.. dont use a stick.. thats just ghetto.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2006, 09:21 AM~5693679
> *:twak:  put pop trunk or something.. dont use a stick.. thats just ghetto.
> *



thats next... all in time!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 30 2006, 09:17 AM~5693670
> *trades,,whatever car has to go]
> *


too bad it isn't a regal


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mosca, you have any actuators you need to sell?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah.. mosca, answer you PM's.. i asked yo azz a question!
:twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 29 2006, 03:13 PM~5689702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 29 2006, 06:53 PM~5690876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 30 2006, 07:26 AM~5693693
> *Mosca, you have any actuators you need to sell?
> *


no sir


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 30 2006, 08:28 AM~5693699
> *did you go? ... I didn't make it ... my parents made her a dinner and bought her a cake ... so we did that ... then picked up a case of Corona's and went to her house :biggrin:
> *


no i didnt make it after all.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2006, 10:09 AM~5693825
> *no i didnt make it after all.
> *


and i bet you were late for work this morning huh.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hey dj latin you should had applied for atlantia off shore i know they need engineers in there.they have good benefits and they only work monday to fridays and they only work half a day on fridays.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 30 2006, 12:12 PM~5694483
> *hey dj latin you should had applied for atlantia off shore i know they need engineers in there.they have good benefits and they only work monday to fridays and they only work half a day on fridays.
> *


Too late. But I'll keep them in mind for other people I know. Thanks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2006, 09:17 AM~5693853
> *and i bet you were late for work this morning huh.
> *


yea but only by 5 mins! im proud of myself! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2006, 12:28 PM~5694579
> *yea but only by 5 mins! im proud of myself! :biggrin:
> *


you'd have been canned if you worked where i work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2006, 12:08 PM~5694750
> *you'd have been canned if you worked where i work.
> *


oh.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2006, 01:19 PM~5694804
> *ohhhh.  yeaaah babyy... uh-huh!  ahh yeah that's it!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 sekz??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 01:24 PM~5694832
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  sekz??
> *


burrito i bet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 12:24 PM~5694832
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  sekz??
> *


wtf?!?!!?!? :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2006, 12:26 PM~5694843
> *burrito i bet.
> *


not a little burrito it was goatse.cz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty8imp, EX214GIRL*


we alone!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

YA ME VOY, WHAT ARE THEY GOING TO DO? FIRE ME?? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2006, 03:33 PM~5695465
> *YA ME VOY, WHAT ARE THEY GOING TO DO?  FIRE ME??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hold back last check? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2006, 07:06 AM~5693630
> *thats how grown folks roll.
> fool , you one that use to push me like 972938742937 times to sign up for this forum.  and link me threads to read all the time.
> *


i guess thats the good old american way, dedicated a lifetime to a company i cant do it


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2006, 03:27 PM~5696035
> *i guess thats the good old american way, dedicated a lifetime to a company i cant do it
> *


come on,,, u a company man


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 30 2006, 04:43 PM~5696297
> *come on,,, u a company man
> *


yea i am. maybe one day soon be my own company man :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

damn its lonely in here


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 30 2006, 09:28 PM~5696978
> *damn its lonely in here
> *


*X 2 *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 1 2006, 09:13 AM~5698446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

RIP...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 1 2006, 08:13 AM~5698446
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bout time


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

fuck that im bringing it back.just like richmond. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 1 2006, 11:48 AM~5698897
> *fuck that im bringing it back.just like richmond. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


good luck.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 1 2006, 04:44 PM~5699799
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


it went bad when the local news did a story.. claiming.. there was drug dealing.. fighting..drinking..and brawds giving blow jobs(in cars) right on the strip.. that put pressure on HPD to shut it down.. hell, if half of that shit was true, i'd have actually went out to richmond more often.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 1 2006, 08:13 AM~5698446
> *
> 
> 
> ...



literally


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 1 2006, 02:44 PM~5699799
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 1 2006, 04:44 PM~5699799
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 1 2006, 04:12 PM~5700156
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


x100...


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im going to richmond tonight.whos down.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 1 2006, 07:08 PM~5700330
> *im going to richmond tonight.whos down.
> *



hows it looking for rain?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 1 2006, 06:23 PM~5700374
> *hows it looking for rain?
> *


all washed up :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 1 2006, 07:32 PM~5700405
> *all washed up :uh:
> *




:ugh: :ugh: :tears:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 1 2006, 06:23 PM~5700374
> *hows it looking for rain?
> *


rain didnt stop us before. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *




:scrutinize: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Jul 1 2006, 07:08 PM~5700330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure didn't. i even remember one nite i saw the "animaniacs" car skid thru a red light cause street was too wet to stop.. lol

my primo and his homie use to take a chop top out there.. fools sporting raincoats driving down 59.. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ill roll...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsdown: RAIN RAIN NOT GOOD!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

me and 283 had a fight in the garage today. i lost


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2006, 09:30 PM~5700777
> *me and 283 had a fight in the garage today. i lost
> *


i'd expect that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 1 2006, 07:39 PM~5700815
> *i'd expect that
> *


ill redeem myself tomoro


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2006, 09:42 PM~5700830
> *ill redeem myself tomoro
> *



pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 1 2006, 07:44 PM~5700837
> *pics?
> *


yea


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2006, 09:57 PM~5700907
> *yea
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 1 2006, 07:58 PM~5700918
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so whats going down tonight


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whats going down?
Batteries are juiced!!

:ugh: 
:ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 1 2006, 09:04 PM~5700948
> *whats going down?
> Batteries are juiced!!
> 
> ...


thats what im trying to find out


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If anyone has a good G body windshield with no chips or cracks let me know.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2006, 08:30 PM~5700777
> *me and 283 had a fight in the garage today. i lost
> *


put it in the garbage. get a 327


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 1 2006, 09:34 PM~5701354
> *If anyone has a good G body windshield with no chips or cracks let me know.
> *


And a trunk for a cutlass let me know


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 1 2006, 08:01 PM~5700931
> *so whats going down tonight
> *


Hey as soon as my car gets done being painted ill be down to cruise where ever rain sleet or snow... well not like it'll snow but you get the idea


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 2 2006, 12:24 AM~5701750
> *Hey as soon as my car gets done being painted ill be down to cruise where ever rain sleet or snow... well not like it'll snow but you get the idea
> *



yea yea....and when i get the new edition painted and the rims ill be ready to cruise where ever also, shit might even have to take the pumps out of the truck and really have some fun.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 2 2006, 01:22 AM~5701749
> *And a trunk for a cutlass let me know
> *


713ridas is selling a cutty.. go by and jack his.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok fellas.. I am officially lettin you all know what I will be doing today..

I am going to be working on ma daily. (90 accord, holla if any of you guys are mechanics) 

then a little later i will be hittin the skreets in the lincoln... soooo... if anyone wants to join.. holla at me.. i could use the company on the streets.. might go cruise.. or to a part.. or movies? um.. whatever.. 

holla back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my plans..

1.take nap

2.shave head, and take baff

3.try to lure a female over with half bottle of rum and some hot pockets.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 2 2006, 09:51 AM~5702872
> *my plans..
> 
> 1.take nap
> ...


***** SAID HOT POCKETS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 2 2006, 12:24 AM~5701750
> *Hey as soon as my car gets done being painted ill be down to cruise where ever rain sleet or snow... well not like it'll snow but you get the idea
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2006, 11:58 AM~5702898
> ****** SAID HOT POCKETS
> *


i got philly cheese stake ones and fajita ones.. and what!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 2 2006, 10:30 AM~5702801
> *Ok fellas..  I am officially lettin you all know what I will be doing today..
> 
> I am going to be working on ma daily. (90 accord, holla if any of you guys are mechanics)
> ...


i would go cruising but i got to go to GREENSPOINT to visit my mom.she wants to see the baby.cant say no to that.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 2 2006, 11:18 AM~5702969
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Jul 1 2006, 11:24 PM~5701750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit.. here we go...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 2 2006, 04:07 AM~5702353
> *713ridas is selling a cutty..  go by and jack his.
> 
> 
> *


Nah im still cool with him


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 08:19 AM~5687673
> *85 cutlass for sale,no motor or tranny,make offer,,car has to go
> *


anybody???trades..whatever


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2006, 10:51 AM~5703106
> *anybody???trades..whatever
> *


ill trade you a pair


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2006, 12:51 PM~5703106
> *anybody???trades..whatever
> *


ah foo.. come give me a jump start.. left fog lights on daily on all nite. 
:angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2006, 10:51 AM~5703106
> *anybody???trades..whatever
> *



......................*pics*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Cuanto por el culiacan culaisonas?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 2 2006, 10:51 AM~5702872
> *my plans..
> 
> 1.take nap
> ...



I cant hate on the hot pockets dogg.. in ma freezer i got a whole shelf full of em.. HEB bro.. like 12 for 8 dollas.. quick microwave in the mornin.. out the door..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 2 2006, 11:14 AM~5702957
> *i would go cruising but i got to go to GREENSPOINT to visit my mom.she wants to see the baby.cant say no to that.
> *



Its all good.. YO.. i got it runnin! YEAH!!!

but aye man.. i aint tryin to have no kids anytime soon.. ma sis's lil boys came over for a day and stained up all ma carpet and like playin w/ all ma models and stuff DAMN!!!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 2 2006, 07:10 PM~5704858
> *Cuanto por el culiacan culaisonas?
> *



culiacan culaisonas??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 3 2006, 02:20 AM~5706679
> *culiacan culaisonas??
> *


It's a Mexican thang, I don't even understand :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 08:05 AM~5707395
> *It's a Mexican thang, I don't even understand  :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:09 AM~5707407
> *X2
> *


x3.1


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ugh!! i want to go home!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2006, 08:41 AM~5707482
> *ugh!! i want to go home!!
> *


go home then. stop bitchin and just do it. ((smack))


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:44 AM~5707496
> *go home then.  stop bitchin and just do it.  ((smack))
> *


AGREED. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

welll they are giving us today and tomorrow off. I still have to go in for a while each day anyway :angry: 

I need to get my safety inspection sticker but most likely need some tires up front. Any good used tires places or somewhere I can get my sticker nomatterwhat?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 08:50 AM~5707516
> *welll they are giving us today and tomorrow off.  I still have to go in for a while each day anyway  :angry:
> 
> I need to get my safety inspection sticker but most likely need some tires up front. Any good used tires places or somewhere I can get my sticker nomatterwhat?
> *


leon's tire shop.. on telephone rd. (dont stop for gurls askin for dates, their hookas).. its right by the stubbs cycles.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 07:44 AM~5707496
> *go home then.  stop bitchin and just do it.  ((smack))
> *


 :angry: 

i would if i could but i cant. my boss is on vacation so i have to be here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2006, 08:55 AM~5707541
> *:angry:
> 
> i would if i could but i cant. my boss is on vacation so i have to be here.
> *


you sold out to "da man".. dont let their paychecks make you their slave. walk out!! and bring me a burrito.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 07:54 AM~5707537
> *leon's tire shop.. on telephone rd.  (dont stop for gurls askin for dates, their hookas)..  its right by the stubbs cycles.
> *


Thanks for the recommendation....They open today I hope.
The place I was planning on going is further down telephone on the other side of 6-10. Across the street from some little furniture stores. I just need some decent tires for cheap (main goal). Otherwise I may as well buy some new ones at full price.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 08:50 AM~5707516
> *welll they are giving us today and tomorrow off.  I still have to go in for a while each day anyway  :angry:
> 
> I need to get my safety inspection sticker but most likely need some tires up front. Any good used tires places or somewhere I can get my sticker nomatterwhat?
> *


ask goofy, he knows someone.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 07:57 AM~5707552
> *you sold out to "da man"..  dont let their paychecks make you their slave.  walk out!!  and bring me a burrito.
> *


sold out.... :twak: :roflmao: 

i had a burrito sat...it was really good!

oh and guess what...i was on time today! :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

so how was everyones weekend??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 08:01 AM~5707570
> *ask goofy, he knows someone.
> *


about which the affordably priced used tires or the sticker nomatterwhat?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2006, 09:02 AM~5707575
> *so how was everyones weekend??
> *


Pretty good, got a lot done around the house.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2006, 08:01 AM~5707573
> *sold out.... :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> i had a burrito sat...it was really good!
> ...


Thats the sign of a bad omen. Its gonna rain....oh...well we already know that one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 3 2006, 09:00 AM~5707567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine sucked ass. hoo doo ghetto gas station..stuck me with some bad gas in the daily..so its not acting right.. i was broke most the weekend.. and i ran out of liquor at da crib. and my attempts to lure a female over with liquor and hot pockets..was unsuccessful.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:04 AM~5707582
> *about which the affordably priced used tires or the sticker nomatterwhat?
> *


probably the second one.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:06 AM~5707591
> *i know that shop too..  leons probaby has tires with better tread.  what size you need anyway?
> mine sucked ass.  hoo doo ghetto gas station..stuck me with some bad gas in the daily..so its not acting right..    im broke was broke..  and i ran out of liquor at da crib.
> *


Some people are having problems or concern with the new ethanol additives in gas..

Its for my daily...as I dont have a lolo...and I need P235 70R15 on my truck.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:09 AM~5707605
> *Some people are having problems or concern with the new ethanol additives in gas..
> 
> Its for my daily...as I dont have a lolo...and I need P235 70R15 on my truck.
> *


i got a homie.. has his tire shop on evergreen.. over in pecan park.. when coming from lawndale its 1st tire shop on right.. if you go there.. tell em danny with the impala sent you. i go there with crack 20's so much.. got to point i just leave my factory wheels at his shop.. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:12 AM~5707617
> *i got a homie..  has his tire shop on evergreen.. over in pecan park..  when coming from lawndale its 1st tire shop on right..  if you go there.. tell em danny with the impala sent you.
> *


 how far past that guy that restores the old mustangs?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:13 AM~5707621
> *how far past that guy that restores the old mustangs?
> *


not even a few streets further down. he use to have that shop on 75th.. near the underpass.. but that spot was rented.. and owner wanted it back.. so they bought place on evergreen.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:14 AM~5707627
> *not even a few streets further down.  he use to have that shop on 75th.. near the underpass.. but that spot was rented.. and owner wanted it back.. so they bought place on evergreen.
> *


hmm dont recall a tire shop out there...I been by there a few times on my way to boiler's. My primo used to live out on myrtle and another cousin on mossrose.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:17 AM~5707638
> *hmm dont recall a tire shop out there...I been by there a few times on my way to boiler's.  My primo used to live out on myrtle and another cousin on mossrose.
> *


probably cause just glancing at it.. it dont look like a tire shop.. has nice brick fence thing.. but yeah, its there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 09:19 AM~5707640
> *probably cause just glancing at it.. it dont look like a tire shop..  has nice brick fence thing..  but yeah, its there.
> *


it's a front for a pimp-n-hoez b'ness


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:19 AM~5707640
> *probably cause just glancing at it.. it dont look like a tire shop..  has nice brick fence thing..  but yeah, its there.
> *


aiight, I am gonna check it out. I have no clue of any places out here in SW and i feel more comfortable with the raza back in SE. Besides I am gonna be out there chillin with my sister. She had an altercation with her vato...that fool put his hands on her. Unless anyone thinks this aint nothing, I am glad she left his ass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 09:22 AM~5707652
> *it's a front for a pimp-n-hoez b'ness
> *


shhhhhhhhh..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:23 AM~5707655
> *aiight, I am gonna check it out.  I have no clue of any places out here in SW and i feel more comfortable with the raza back in SE.  Besides I am gonna be out there chillin with my sister.  She had an altercation with her vato...that fool put his hands on her. Unless anyone thinks this aint nothing, I am glad she left his ass.
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. if you need help to chase em down and fuck em up.. just holla..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:23 AM~5707656
> *shhhhhhhhh..
> *


I need tires...not hoez :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:23 AM~5707655
> *aiight, I am gonna check it out.  I have no clue of any places out here in SW and i feel more comfortable with the raza back in SE.  Besides I am gonna be out there chillin with my sister.  She had an altercation with her vato...that fool put his hands on her. Unless anyone thinks this aint nothing, I am glad she left his ass.
> 
> 
> ...


Pinche vato mamon. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:25 AM~5707663
> *damn..  if you need help to chase em down and fuck em up..  just holla..
> *


thanks :thumbsup: Fighting over there kids will likely bring more drama. I thought whenever someone is involved in a domestic violence dispute and teh cops are called out, etc, the vatos CHL is revoked or suspended.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:25 AM~5707664
> *I need tires...not hoez  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:28 AM~5707677
> *thanks  :thumbsup: Fighting over there kids will likely bring more drama.  I thought whenever someone is involved in a domestic violence dispute and teh cops are called out, etc, the vatos CHL is revoked or suspended.
> *


oh aight.. (puts gat away)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:28 AM~5707677
> *thanks  :thumbsup: Fighting over there kids will likely bring more drama.  I thought whenever someone is involved in a domestic violence dispute and teh cops are called out, etc, the vatos CHL is revoked or suspended.
> *


Sent the pics to my ex. will get more info for you.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 08:37 AM~5707710
> *Sent the pics to my ex.  will get more info for you.
> *


getting more info too


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 08:05 AM~5707587
> *Thats the sign of  a bad omen.  Its gonna rain....oh...well we already know that one.
> *


well the reason for that is cause alot of ppl are off today and so there was absolutly no traffic this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 07:05 AM~5707395
> *It's a Mexican thang, I don't even understand  :dunno:
> *



Hmmm.. yadada sayin.. yadada mean!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 3 2006, 09:48 AM~5707742
> *Hmmm..  yadada sayin..  yadada mean!
> *


that cajun??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2006, 09:42 AM~5707721
> *well the reason for that is cause alot of ppl are off today and so there was absolutly no traffic this morning.  :biggrin:
> *


so if people stay out of your way on normal days.. you'd be on time more often? lol


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Man just like Dual i need someone to do ma tires and alignment.. But i need someone to do ma tires and not scratch ma rims cuz i'll most prolly cut someone over ma rims..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 3 2006, 09:55 AM~5707769
> *Man just like Dual i need someone to do ma tires and alignment..  But i need someone to do ma tires and not scratch ma rims cuz i'll most prolly cut someone over ma rims..
> *


most places wont even do alignment on k/o's.. got to put factorys on for alignment.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 09:42 AM~5707720
> *getting more info too
> *


She'll call back for more info in case the D.A. needs to talk to her. Tell her to call that # asap.

if they ask her if she's in fear for her life, tell her to say YES.

THAT WAY THEY CAN GRANT HER THE PROTECTIVE ORDER. 

if she says, no, they may not. 

the protective order is for her protection only, not for the kids, UNLESS, he's been violent to the kids in the past.

she'll have to come in and talk to a case worker, first come first serve.

he still has his right to see the kids though...it'll be a civil issue for both of them.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 09:01 AM~5707785
> *most places wont even do alignment on k/o's..  got to put factorys on for alignment.
> *



Well thats wussy.. haha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:06 AM~5707591
> *mine sucked ass.  hoo doo ghetto gas station..stuck me with some bad gas in the daily..so its not acting right..    i was broke most the weekend..  and i ran out of liquor at da crib.  and my attempts to lure a female over with liquor and hot pockets..was unsuccessful.
> *


thats fked up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2006, 10:07 AM~5707809
> *thats fked up.
> *


link?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

at the krib chillin today folks.. what the deal fam?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 3 2006, 10:27 AM~5707877
> *at the krib chillin today folks..  what the deal fam?
> *


at work, working hard for the $$


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 10:32 AM~5707893
> *at work, working hard for the $$
> *


when you start new job?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 10:33 AM~5707900
> *when you start new job?
> *


July 17th. No more I-45, 610 southloop & gallerial traffic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 10:41 AM~5707925
> *July 17th.  No more I-45, 610 southloop & gallerial traffic.
> *


power moves.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone catch Beat Street on Ch. 26 yesterday? Memories :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 08:23 AM~5707655
> *aiight, I am gonna check it out.  I have no clue of any places out here in SW and i feel more comfortable with the raza back in SE.  Besides I am gonna be out there chillin with my sister.  She had an altercation with her vato...that fool put his hands on her. Unless anyone thinks this aint nothing, I am glad she left his ass.
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell no!!! i hate punk ass niccas that put their hands on females.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 08:53 AM~5707759
> *so if people stay out of your way on normal days.. you'd be on time more often? lol
> *


yup yup! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2006, 11:18 AM~5708110
> *oh hell no!!! i hate punk ass niccas that put their hands on females.
> *


  D.A. has her incident #. will get taken care of. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 10:20 AM~5708120
> *  D.A. has her incident #.  will get taken care of.  LOL
> *


  

hope his sis fully acts on the charge and doesnt listen to his bs like most fools try to do.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 08:23 AM~5707655
> *aiight, I am gonna check it out.  I have no clue of any places out here in SW and i feel more comfortable with the raza back in SE.  Besides I am gonna be out there chillin with my sister.  She had an altercation with her vato...that fool put his hands on her. Unless anyone thinks this aint nothing, I am glad she left his ass.
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 
THAT IS SO MESSED UP, I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW A MAN CAN PUT HIS HANDS ON A FEMALE AND THINK HE CAN JUSTIFY IT, I HOPE THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN IN FRONT OF THEIR KIDS....NEEDLESS TO SAY THAT JUST MAKES IT EVEN WORSE....TELL YOU SISTER TO KEEP HER HEAD UP, SHE'S TEACHING HER CHILDREN THROUGH HER ACTIONS, BY STAYING SHE WOULD BE SHOWING THEM THAT SHIT LIKE THAT IS OKAY......HER DAUGHTERS/SONS....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2006, 11:21 AM~5708122
> *
> 
> hope his sis fully acts on the charge and doesnt listen to his bs like most fools try to do.
> *


It wouldn't matter, they have the pics, incident #. If she doesn't press charges, the D.A. office will pick up the case and press charges on that fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 3 2006, 11:06 AM~5708041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 11:23 AM~5708134
> *It wouldn't matter, they have the pics, incident #.  If she doesn't press charges, the D.A. office will pick up the case and press charges on that fool.
> *


happen to warren moon like that.. when he whooped his wifey. she tried to drop charges and DA said fuck that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 09:06 AM~5708041
> *Anyone catch Beat Street on Ch. 26 yesterday?  Memories  :tears:
> *


i did.. lol...








whats up my nikkas...whats everybody doing..
im bored ass fuck.. got so much work to do but i cant


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2006, 12:07 PM~5708321
> *i did.. lol...
> whats up my nikkas...whats everybody doing..
> im bored ass fuck.. got so much work to do but i cant
> *


You getting better at bodywork?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 10:11 AM~5708335
> *You getting better at bodywork?
> *


yeah. a lil bit.. im not to big on car body work.. i like sticking to the bikes..
but well see how los's cutlass comes out..

i got two bike to build too.. this rain is holding me back..
but im gettin work from cali shipped to me.. so :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 11:11 AM~5708335
> *You getting better at bodywork?
> *



speakin of bodywork i need a body person w/ some balls.. i got some idea's i want done..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2006, 12:15 PM~5708351
> *yeah. a lil bit.. im not to big on car body work.. i like sticking to the bikes..
> but well see how los's cutlass comes out..
> 
> ...


i still got that mazda i will need done. body is straight other than the driver side door i fked up.  

will get that fixed 1st then see what you can do with the rest.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller+Jul 3 2006, 10:15 AM~5708354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. i dont do major dent pulling.. i dont own one of them things yet...
wanna do some lowrider patterns on it.. with mural of my ass on the hood


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2006, 12:20 PM~5708381
> *yeah.. i dont do major dent pulling.. i dont own one of them things yet...
> wanna do some lowrider patterns on it.. with  mural of my ass on the hood
> *


i'm just talking about sanding and smoothing it out. will get angel vargas to paint it. thanks for the asscrack offer though :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so. anything going on tonight? or tomorrow? weather looks like shit.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> what kind of ideals.. lol
> 
> 
> lets just say.. damn..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 12:32 PM~5708486
> *so.  anything going on tonight? or tomorrow?  weather looks like shit.
> *


Nah, will be home digging through my crates and pulling out records for the upcoming party in Bryan, TX. Probably mixing again reminiscing on goodtimes :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> i'm just talking about sanding and smoothing it out. will get angel vargas to paint it. thanks for the asscrack offer though :ugh:


alrighty....  


> > what kind of ideals.. lol
> > lets just say.. damn..
> 
> 
> lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 10:23 AM~5708134
> *It wouldn't matter, they have the pics, incident #.  If she doesn't press charges, the D.A. office will pick up the case and press charges on that fool.
> *


  

thats good to know.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 10:27 AM~5708157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 12:38 PM~5708530
> *Nah, will be home digging through my crates and pulling out records for the upcoming party in Bryan, TX.  Probably mixing again reminiscing on goodtimes  :tears:
> *


well if nothings going on, i might as well make booty calls tonight.. get the screwed slow jams ready.. and score me bottle of liquor.. and more hot pockets.. and let da romance begin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 12:45 PM~5708568
> *well if nothings going on, i might as well make booty calls tonight..  get the screwed slow jams ready.. and score me bottle of liquor.. and more hot pockets..  and let da romance begin.
> *


Damn nikkuh, you get more pu$$y than anymofoka i know :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2006, 12:39 PM~5708536
> *
> 
> thats good to know.
> *


for when? when i whoop on you? be boxing you screaming about "why da fuck you never wear chones? know how that makes you look.. ((smack)) ((smack))"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 12:45 PM~5708571
> *Damn nikkuh, you get more pu$$y than anymofoka i know  :0
> *


no sir.. your the mack.. i just hope to be up at your level one day..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 10:45 AM~5708571
> *Damn nikkuh, you get more pu$$y than anymofoka i know  :0
> *


haha.. i got some 2 hours ago.. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 12:47 PM~5708581
> *no sir..  your the mack..   i just hope to be up at your level one day..
> *


the Macaroni  i'm too faithful to my rucas


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 11:46 AM~5708576
> *for when? when i whoop on you?  be boxing you screaming about "why da fuck you never wear chones?  know how that makes you look..  ((smack))  ((smack))"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

youre throwed off!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 11:48 AM~5708593
> *the Macaroni
> *


damn now i want to watch friday :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2006, 12:48 PM~5708585
> *haha.. i got some 2 hours ago.. lol
> *


guess there some females that like the smell of bondo and krylon.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 3 2006, 12:53 PM~5708622
> *damn now i want to watch friday :biggrin:
> *


ahh.. member when i use to know all the words by heart.. good times good times..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 12:11 PM~5708703
> *ahh..  member when i use to know all the words by heart..  good times good times..
> *


yeah i still know sum of them. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 11:09 AM~5708691
> *guess there some females that like the smell of bondo and krylon.
> 
> 
> *


no.. i didnt work today.. so i smell like old spice now..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2006, 01:21 PM~5708770
> *no.. i didnt work today.. so i smell like old spice now..
> *


ewww.. fool here at work wears that stuff.. or use to wear it.. i had to call em out on it.. cause it literally made me sick.. :barf: <-really did puke like that.. so i bought the man a bottle of cool water.. and asked him please not to wear that cheap shit anymore. that smell has made me sick since i was a kid..i can pick up on someone wearing that shit from across the room.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw.. not no colone or nuttin.. its a body wash...
oldspice-showtime.. thats what the bottle says


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok,where everybody at?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

in ms lowridrchick thread


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up h-town peeps....whats the damn deal?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2006, 03:07 PM~5709484
> *in ms lowridrchick thread
> *


it's gone.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 01:10 PM~5709512
> *it's gone.
> *


yeah i know.. i guess i got what i wanted .. even tho i didnt ask for it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2006, 02:11 PM~5709528
> *yeah i know.. i guess i got what i wanted .. even tho i didnt ask for it
> *


 :dunno: Damn I am outta tha loop.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

*THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO THE WEEKEND OF AUGUST 13TH*. 


Big Balla Weekend /CarShow 

By *Shortys Hydraulics *& Cold Frunt Productions

A chance to win $100,000 car make over, by Shortys Hydraulics. (Specific Details coming!)

Indoor space available on a first come first serve basis. (Preregistration forms will be available by Friday June 2)

Every Car that enters will be placed in a drawing for $2,000 -Overall Best of Show winner is not eligible

$15,000 Cash and Trophies breakdown

Overall Best of show

1st $1,500

2nd $1,000

3rd $ 500

Overall Best of show Bike

1st $ 350

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Most Club Entries

$ 500

Longest Distance

$ 250


Hop & Dance $4,500

Single Pump Truck

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Single Pump Car

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Double Pump Car

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Radical Hop

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150

Car & Truck Dance

1st $ 500

2nd $ 250

3rd $ 150


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Jul 3 2006, 05:51 PM~5710405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ummm.. address?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 3 2006, 02:18 PM~5709981
> *:dunno: Damn I am outta tha loop.
> *


i dunno.. thats all on her


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2006, 09:20 AM~5708120
> *  D.A. has her incident #.  will get taken care of.  LOL
> *


tell that DA that i still aint got my piece back from 2 and a half years ago.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 06:04 PM~5710473
> *tell that DA that i still aint got my piece back from 2 and a half years ago.
> *


damn.. still? what ever happen to those dudes.. last i remember you told me one went on the lamb. 

by the way.. a brawd tried to steal my 9.. had to call cops.. they searched her crib and found it.. gave it back to me right on the spot.. and now that bitch doing like two years.. sucks too..cause this bitch was a good fuck and had huge tetas.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2006, 04:21 PM~5710571
> *damn..  still?  what ever happen to those dudes.. last i remember you told me one went on the lamb.
> 
> by the way.. a brawd tried to steal my 9..  had to call cops..  they searched her crib and found it.. gave it back to me right on the spot..  and now that bitch doing like two years.. sucks too..cause this bitch was a good fuck and had huge tetas.
> *


let just say the court system is fucked and justice has not been served.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ORALE WHAT'S UP HOUSTONE?

The weather sucks right now...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2006, 12:48 PM~5708585
> *haha.. i got some 2 hours ago.. lol
> *


UR JUST A LIL KID.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sooo.. i can still wax dat ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 4 2006, 09:58 AM~5713222
> *:ugh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall just sayin wuttz up.......... anything for tonight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck.. im stuck at the crib.. 

too wet to take low anywhere.. and fucking daily wont start, after i left fog lights on all nite.. it wont even start with a jump.. not sure what hell that means. anybody have a clue?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2006, 11:33 AM~5713847
> *sup yall just sayin wuttz up.......... anything for tonight
> *



i'm down for wateva...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2006, 12:33 PM~5713847
> *sup yall just sayin wuttz up.......... anything for tonight
> *


wuzz d deal slimm, aint seen u in a minute homie!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wutz up everybody


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

take the bat to autozone for a good charge.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin: 


Everyone have a safe 4th of July!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2006, 12:51 PM~5703106
> *anybody???trades..whatever
> *


Mosca hit me up ... I need some parts for a "new" ride


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 4 2006, 01:40 PM~5714313
> *wuzz d deal slimm, aint seen u in a minute homie!
> *


just doin my thang but we gonna start on the new frame fo da capice add 8 more batts and one more pump i got sumone i wanna pull up on if its done ima take it to the desert dreams picnic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 4 2006, 06:30 PM~5715767
> *Mosca hit me up ... I need some parts for a "new" ride
> *



:0 :0 

:around: :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 4 2006, 06:30 PM~5715767
> *Mosca hit me up ... I need some parts for a "new" ride
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well. i went to see superman.. was really good. lex luthor was a thug!! shame he didnt get more screen time. 

i took the low.. there was huge line to get in parking garage.. but dude saw me roll up..and opened a lane just for me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 4 2006, 09:42 PM~5716592
> *well. i went to see superman.. was really good.  lex luthor was a thug!! shame he didnt get more screen time.
> 
> i took the low..  there was huge line to get in parking garage.. but dude saw me roll up..and opened a lane just for me.
> *



Are you guys like Pedro's cousins with all the sweet hook-ups

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup folx its dead in hear latly where is everyone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 4 2006, 04:30 PM~5715767
> *Mosca hit me up ... I need some parts for a "new" ride
> *


finally realize your fleetwood aint cuttin it...guess what niether is your hardtop impala


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMN! no cruisin today thanx to the rain


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I USED THE DAY TO CHARGE MY BATTS ON SLOW CHARGE BEEN CHARGING SINCE 1 PM ILL TAKE DEM OFF WHEN I GET UP IN DA MORNING AND PUT THEM BACK ON WHEN I GET HOME FROM COURT


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

THERE GOES ANOTHER 4th of JULY!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

I SAW ONE LOWRIDER OUT THERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

GOOD MORNING H-TOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 06:04 PM~5710473
> *tell that DA that i still aint got my piece back from 2 and a half years ago.
> *


Some cop probably got it on active duty.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 07:37 AM~5717981
> *Some cop probably got it on active duty.
> *


cops dont want his lil pocket pistol. they like 1911 .45's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it was a glock .45 2 clips and almost 2 boxes of ammo...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 08:49 AM~5718135
> *it was a glock .45 2 clips and almost 2 boxes of ammo...
> *


it's an officer's sidearm now :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 08:49 AM~5718135
> *it was a glock .45 2 clips and almost 2 boxes of ammo...
> *


next gat im gonna get.. beretta px4 40s&w


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 09:09 AM~5718209
> *next gat im gonna get..  beretta px4 40s&w
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*It feels good to say this...*_

Mechanical Engineer: hey do you remember why you came up with this quantity of brackets on this dwg?

me: nope and don't give a sht anymore since i got a few days left here :biggrin: 

Mechanical Engineer: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 08:15 AM~5718228
> *It feels good to say this...
> 
> Mechanical Engineer:  hey do you remember why you came up with this quantity of brackets on this dwg?
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 08:19 AM~5687673
> *85 cutlass for sale,no motor or tranny,make offer,,car has to go
> *


anybody


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up juan...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 5 2006, 09:43 AM~5718329
> *anybody
> *


cuanto? (not for me though, someone here at work)

just called that # you gave me and some katrina heffer answered. ??? wrong #??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jul 5 2006, 07:54 AM~5718378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 08:15 AM~5718228
> *It feels good to say this...
> 
> Mechanical Engineer:  hey do you remember why you came up with this quantity of brackets on this dwg?
> ...


short timer syndrome....I am surprised they still got you doin actual work...usually this time is used to train a replacement. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

pics of cutty thats for sale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 5 2006, 11:21 AM~5718764
> *pics of cutty thats for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously juan.. you'd probably make more $ taking it apart ans scrapping the metal.. "i take my scrap metal to c&d..how about you?" lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 4 2006, 07:44 PM~5716112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 5 2006, 11:50 AM~5718892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn playa.. "which one?" thats gangsta.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 11:52 AM~5718908
> *was wondering if you made it to work.
> damn playa..  "which one?"  thats gangsta.
> *


that's what I do, baby


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 10:52 AM~5718908
> *was wondering if you made it to work.
> *


been here since 7:45 this morning! another day of shitty weather and im early. haha!

ive been busy working. took work home mon and had alot to turn in this morning.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 5 2006, 11:58 AM~5718942
> *been here since 7:45 this morning! another day of shitty weather and im early. haha!
> 
> ive been busy working. took work home mon and had alot to turn in this morning.
> *


that's why we got all this fkn torrential rain out there biatch! :twak: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 11:36 AM~5718816
> *seriously juan.. you'd probably make more $ taking it apart ans scrapping the metal..  "i take my scrap metal to c&d..how about you?"  lol
> *


no shit, homeboy here asked how much for the cardboard sunvisor. i couldn't help but laugh. sorry man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shit..fenders, hood, trunk alone as scrap will get more then selling whole car as/is.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually juan.. why dont you pull it over to c&d.and start taking parts off car right at their place.. lol.. and tell them bitches to get the 2 dolla bills ready!! lol lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 09:54 AM~5718919
> *that's what I do, baby
> *


a parts car doesnt count, see you at the show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 12:11 PM~5719032
> *a parts car doesnt count, see you at the show
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 12:11 PM~5719032
> *a parts car doesnt count, see you at the show
> *


you don't know what I got ... but I'll just let you see for yourself ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 10:12 AM~5719046
> *you don't know what I got ... but I'll just let you see for yourself ...
> *


show me and the rest of houston just like you have with your fleetwood. i should have said you can see me at the show.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Here we go again.... lmfao!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 11:00 AM~5718953
> *that's why we got all this fkn torrential rain out there biatch! :twak: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 11:02 AM~5718963
> *no shit, homeboy here asked how much for the cardboard sunvisor.  i couldn't help but laugh.  sorry man
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 11:18 AM~5719089
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Here we go again....  lmfao!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i aint trippin id be mad too if i paid 10k for a paintjob and went to san antonio and seen a fleetwood lookin just like it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 12:16 PM~5719073
> *show me and the rest of houston just like you have with your fleetwood.  i should have said you can see me at the show.
> *


no, not rest of houston.. just people in traffic on 288 had chance to see the famous fleetwood.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 11:26 AM~5719132
> *i aint trippin id be mad too if i paid 10k for a paintjob and went to san antonio and seen a fleetwood lookin just like it.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 5 2006, 12:16 PM~5719073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see a fleetwood that looked just like mine ... I did see one with another Candyman paint job ... but I didn't see any other cars with rattle-can silver except yours


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 5 2006, 12:28 PM~5719145
> *:roflmao:
> *


wasn't that funny. lay off the drugs. first step is to admit you have a problem.. and you get my PM other day?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

hi









































































:ugh: bye


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 12:29 PM~5719149
> *we'll see
> I didn't see a fleetwood that looked just like mine ... I did see one with another Candyman paint job ... but I didn't see any other cars with rattle-can silver except yours  *


you aint seen my rattle-can work on my daily then. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 5 2006, 12:30 PM~5719156
> * hi
> :ugh: bye
> *


:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 10:29 AM~5719149
> *we'll see
> I didn't see a fleetwood that looked just like mine ... I did see one with another Candyman paint job ... but I didn't see any other cars with rattle-can silver except yours
> *


RATTLE CAN. LIKE I SAID I WOULD BE MAD TOO IF I PAID THAT MUCH MONEY FOR A "CUSTOM" PAINT JOB BUT SAW ONE JUST LIKE IT.....ON REAL DAYTONS AT THAT. STEP UP YOUR GAME SUCKA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 11:29 AM~5719152
> *wasn't that funny.  lay off the drugs.  first step is to admit you have a problem..  and you get my PM other day?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 11:39 AM~5719217
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 5 2006, 12:44 PM~5719247
> *:uh:
> *


A-TI=TUDE!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"WHEN YOU CHALLENGE A FEMALE YOU ALWAYS GONNA LOSE"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 12:43 PM~5719238
> *RATTLE CAN. LIKE I SAID I WOULD BE MAD TOO IF I PAID THAT MUCH MONEY FOR A "CUSTOM" PAINT JOB BUT SAW ONE JUST LIKE IT.....ON REAL DAYTONS AT THAT. STEP UP YOUR GAME SUCKA
> *


you ain't seen my car in person ... so you can't compare it to nuthin yet  my rims are cleaner than your daytons ... and they're brand new too ... you can keep your used up daytons  



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 12:47 PM~5719268
> *"WHEN YOU CHALLENGE A FEMALE YOU ALWAYS GONNA LOSE"
> *


  write it down, take a picture of it, do what u gotta do  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 01:07 PM~5719381
> * my rims are cleaner than your daytons
> *


Are they Daytons? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn, this chino here at work doesn't want to stop sending me emails about the sunvisor :angry: 

_*did u see the sun visor?

I'll give him 100 for it....HAHA*_

Don't worry mosca, i'd buy it if i was into cutty's.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 01:15 PM~5719428
> *Damn, this chino here at work doesn't want to stop sending me emails about the sunvisor  :angry:
> 
> did u see the sun visor?
> ...


bet mosca sell him whole car for $100

lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 01:11 PM~5719406
> *Are they Daytons?  :0
> *


which ones? not the ones on my fleetwood ... those are OG Wires ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 01:23 PM~5719494
> *which ones? not the ones on my fleetwood ... those are OG Wires ...
> *


The ones on the new project.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how much a set of real d's go for anyway?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 01:21 PM~5719476
> *bet mosca sell him whole car for $100
> 
> lol
> *


I know.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 01:24 PM~5719503
> *The ones on the new project.
> *


I might do a topic in project rides on one of them .... call me at work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 01:26 PM~5719521
> *I might do a topic in project rides on one of them .... call me at work
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 01:26 PM~5719521
> *I might do a topic in project rides on one of them .... call me at work
> *


bullshit, tell us here.. thats too many topics you going to make me click too..between here and chocolate girls.. i got my hands full already.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 01:28 PM~5719535
> *bullshit, tell us here..  thats too many topics you going to make me click too..between here and chocolate girls..  i got my hands full already.
> *


in due time grasshopper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 01:43 PM~5719619
> *in due time grasshopper
> *


Not bad, not bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

STILL NO ONE HAS TOLD ME ME PRICE OF REAL D'S.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i have what i think is a 27 in wide screen tft dhtv for sale its a sharp 500 two 10in -flip down tv's for the car 200 for both gimmie a call 281-772-2607 firm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 01:44 PM~5719628
> *STILL NO ONE HAS TOLD ME ME PRICE OF REAL D'S.
> *


depends whether it is a big mac, quarter pounder, double cheese burger or a value meal. i usually get 2 double cheeseburgers for 99 cents each :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 12:46 PM~5719637
> *depends whether it is a big mac, quarter pounder, double cheese burger or a value meal.  i usually get 2 double cheeseburgers for 99 cents each  :biggrin:
> *


well dominoes just got here.see ya later. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 01:46 PM~5719637
> *depends whether it is a big mac, quarter pounder, double cheese burger or a value meal.  i usually get 2 double cheeseburgers for 99 cents each  :biggrin:
> *


said real d's not micky d's.. 


well, i made call.. dude said $1499.00 for 13 or 14's..stamped, serial #.. 3 year warranty.. i dont see big deal.. sounds like reasonible price to me. :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 01:44 PM~5719628
> *STILL NO ONE HAS TOLD ME ME PRICE OF REAL D'S.
> *


my Double D's are real ... but they're not for sale :biggrin: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 01:52 PM~5719669
> *my Double D's are real ... but they're not for sale :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel:
> *


I've seen them mugs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 01:52 PM~5719669
> *my Double D's are real ... but they're not for sale :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel:
> *


can i least look at em? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 01:53 PM~5719673
> *I've seen them mugs
> *


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 01:53 PM~5719676
> *can i least look at em?  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: just don't spill beer on em :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 01:55 PM~5719686
> *:ugh: just don't spill beer on em :ugh:
> *


drunk tiddays = the best :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 01:55 PM~5719686
> *:ugh: just don't spill beer on em :ugh:
> *


i drink rum.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 01:56 PM~5719695
> *i drink rum.
> *


even better, they'll get drunker quicker :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2006, 01:58 PM~5719708
> *even better, they'll get drunker quicker  :cheesy:
> *


now you know why! lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 11:07 AM~5719381
> *you ain't seen my car in person ... so you can't compare it to nuthin yet  my rims are cleaner than your daytons ... and they're brand new too ... you can keep your used up daytons
> write it down, take a picture of it, do what u gotta do  :biggrin:
> *


HEY HOMES DONT FRONT LIKE YOUR RIMS ARE CUSTOM MADE FOR YOUR CAR....THAT SHIT WAS SOMETHING THAT HOMEBOYZ MADE THAT NO ONE BOUGHT AND THEN YOU BOUGHT THEM DO I HAVE TO FIND THE POST????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 02:02 PM~5719721
> *HEY HOMES DONT FRONT LIKE YOUR RIMS ARE CUSTOM MADE FOR YOUR CAR....THAT SHIT WAS SOMETHING THAT HOMEBOYZ MADE THAT NO ONE BOUGHT AND THEN YOU BOUGHT THEM DO I HAVE TO FIND THE POST????
> *


HEY HOMES ... MY RIMS ARE CUSTOM MADE FOR MY CAR ... I ASKED FOR THEM TO BE MADE EXACTLY THAT WAY ... I BOUGHT/ORDERED MY RIMS FROM LM CUSTOMS IN DALLAS ... NOT ON LAYITLOW :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 12:52 PM~5719669
> *my Double D's are real ... but they're not for sale :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel:
> *


Double Dang!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 12:51 PM~5719957
> *HEY HOMES ... MY RIMS ARE CUSTOM MADE FOR MY CAR ... I ASKED FOR THEM TO BE MADE EXACTLY THAT WAY ... I BOUGHT/ORDERED MY RIMS FROM LM CUSTOMS IN DALLAS ... NOT ON LAYITLOW :uh:
> *


no mames


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 10:11 AM~5719028
> *actually juan.. why dont you pull it over to c&d.and start taking parts off car right at their place..  lol..    and tell them bitches to get the 2 dolla bills ready!!  lol lol
> *


mr edit king,,, please be nice....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

90's Euro Caddy parts,,,header panel,lights,grill,and other parts,,for sale...pm for more info


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 04:58 PM~5720658
> *no mames
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 5 2006, 05:43 PM~5720838
> *mr edit king,,, please be nice....
> *


yes sir.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 04:58 PM~5720658
> *no mames
> *


i got that brand too.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 12:52 PM~5719669
> *my Double D's are real ... but they're not for sale :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel:
> *



:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 5 2006, 03:56 PM~5720889
> *:tongue:
> *


id be upset too if i didnt know what brand wheels i had


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

kinda quiet in here.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

r.i.p. ken lay


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

ENRON....oh never mind, the dumb bitch died.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 08:29 AM~5723841
> *:uh:
> *


*"I'M AT WHERE I'M AT...AND I'LL BE WHERE I BE...IF I HAD TO GO WHERE EVERY HOE WANT ME TO GO...I'D BE CONFUSED."*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 11:52 AM~5719666
> *said real d's not micky d's..
> well, i made call.. dude said $1499.00 for 13 or 14's..stamped, serial #.. 3 year warranty..  i dont see big deal..  sounds like reasonible price to me.  :dunno:
> *


by the time u pay shipping and tires looking at about 1700 complete..all chrome.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 10:11 PM~5721849
> *id be upset too if i didnt know what brand wheels i had
> *


****** quit acting like you know more about my car than I do ... :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 08:41 AM~5723866
> *by the time u pay shipping and tires looking at about 1700 complete..all chrome.
> *


you should have kept the black rims you had on at first and used that money to get a real paint job


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 08:41 AM~5723866
> *by the time u pay shipping and tires looking at about 1700 complete..all chrome.
> *


already have tires..and price was a local price! 

even so.. hell, i paid $1900 for my 20" niche's alone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I was going to put 20" rims on my colorado but backed out due to carjackings and soo on. don't need a gun to the head.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 09:22 AM~5723995
> *I was going to put 20" rims on my colorado but backed out due to carjackings and soo on.  don't need a gun to the head.
> *


thats why i ride with 9 in my lap


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 09:24 AM~5724003
> *thats why i ride with 9 in my lap
> *


If i carried my piece and got caught with it, i'd get 10 years straight. Don't need anymore time tacked on


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 06:53 AM~5723903
> *you should have kept the black rims you had on at first and used that money to get a real paint job
> *


a real paint job you dont even have a painted frame or belly. not even the fire wall. just the side panels not even the top either :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 06:51 AM~5723899
> ******* quit acting like you know more about my car than I do ... :uh:
> *


what brand wheels are they....LOL you dont even know


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 09:34 AM~5724033
> *a real paint job  you dont even have a painted frame or belly. not even the fire wall. just the side panels not even the top either  :uh:
> *


like I said ... you don't know what I got ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2006, 10:04 AM~5656645
> *SO IS EVERYONE DOWN FOR MACGREGOR AFTER THE SUPERSHOW LIKE LAST YR???
> 
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 09:38 AM~5724045
> *what brand wheels are they....LOL you dont even know
> *


Yeah, and you know huh? Okay smart guy ... what brand wheels are they? where did I buy them from?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 09:34 AM~5724033
> *a real paint job  you dont even have a painted frame or belly. not even the fire wall. just the side panels not even the top either  :uh:
> *


so if I buy a case of Krylon Purple and spray up my fleetwood frame and belly ... then it'll be just like yours and I'll be a real lowrider, right Pinocchio?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 09:38 AM~5724045
> *what brand wheels are they....LOL you dont even know
> *


you tell me ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

PROBABLY OG WIRE WHEELS. BUT THERE IS NO REAL WAY TO TELL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sorry to interrupt the shet talking but just wanted to remind everyone...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 07:40 AM~5724057
> *like I said ... you don't know what I got ...
> *


NO NEED TO GET ALL "BUTT HURT" HELL I WOULD BE MAD TOO IF I PAID 10K FOR A PAINT JOB AND A COUPLE MURALS BUT THE PAINTER GAVE AWAY MY ROCKER PANELS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 09:51 AM~5724109
> *NO NEED TO GET ALL "BUTT HURT" HELL I WOULD BE MAD TOO IF I PAID 10K FOR A PAINT JOB AND A COUPLE MURALS BUT THE PAINTER GAVE AWAY MY ROCKER PANELS
> *


damn, low blow. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 07:47 AM~5724087
> *so if I buy a case of Krylon Purple and spray up my fleetwood frame and belly ... then it'll be just like yours and I'll be a real lowrider, right Pinocchio?
> *


THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDER SUGGESTS THAT YOU USE RUST-OLEUM PAINT. IT PROTECTS AGAINST ALL THE ELEMENTS. BUT IN ORDER TO BE A "REAL" LOWRIDER YOU MUST BE ON THE SWITCH. THEREFORE YOU DONT QUALIFY YOU MAY REAPPLY FOR REAL LOWRIDERSHIP ONCE YOU HAVE SOMETHING IN THE TRUNK. THANK YOU FOR YOUR INTEREST IN THE NATIONAL BOARD OF LOWRIDERS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 09:51 AM~5724108
> *Sorry to interrupt the shet talking but just wanted to remind everyone...
> *


damn, looks like i'm not going to be able to make it.. its my birthday or someshit that weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 09:53 AM~5724117
> *damn, looks like i'm not going to be able to make it..  its my birthday or someshit that weekend.
> *


what about the room you rented?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 09:54 AM~5724124
> *what about the room you rented?
> *


i have til 6pm that day to cancel, without being charged.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 09:54 AM~5724128
> *i have til 6pm that day to cancel, without being charged.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 07:52 AM~5724113
> *damn, low blow.  :0
> *


 :dunno: I JUST CALL IT HOW I SEE IT :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 09:51 AM~5724109
> *NO NEED TO GET ALL "BUTT HURT" HELL I WOULD BE MAD TOO IF I PAID 10K FOR A PAINT JOB AND A COUPLE MURALS BUT THE PAINTER GAVE AWAY MY ROCKER PANELS
> *


damn ... you should work for Eyewitness News the way you be putting the word out on the street ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 07:58 AM~5724144
> *damn ... you should work for Eyewitness News the way you be putting the word out on the street ...
> *


YOURE THE ONE THAT TOLD ME


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 09:59 AM~5724149
> *YOURE THE ONE THAT TOLD ME
> *


yeah, you live and you learn ... that's when I thought you were cool .... btw ... I updated my signature for you 

THE ONLY D'S YOU REALLY KNOW HOW TO RIDE ARE DEEEEZZZZ NUUTTTTSSS!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 08:00 AM~5724159
> *yeah, you live and you learn ... that's when I thought you were cool .... btw ... I updated my signature for you
> 
> THE ONLY D'S YOU REALLY KNOW HOW TO RIDE ARE DEEEEZZZZ NUUTTTTSSS!!
> *


I INTRODUCED YOU TO DEEZ NUTZ REMEMBER THAT.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 10:01 AM~5724166
> *I INTRODUCED YOU TO DEEZ NUTZ REMEMBER THAT.
> *


:roflmao: naw niggy ... deez nutts is older than you are


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

AT THE HOUSTON SHOW JUST SHOW UP WITH SOMETHING MORE THAN A CAMERA. 


"REAL RIDERS ROLL ON PINK AND BRASS OG WIRES" 

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2006, 09:43 AM~5724066
> *
> *


Goofy, you're probably the only person in Houston that has seen my rims in person :0 (besides the guys at Shorty's who mounted them for me ) ... how they look?! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 07:51 AM~5724108
> *Sorry to interrupt the shet talking but just wanted to remind everyone...
> 
> 
> ...


going to miss this one homie due to working 7 dayz a week for the month of july...but take plenty of pics....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:05 AM~5724183
> *Goofy, you're probably the only person in Houston that has seen my rims in person :0 (besides the guys at Shorty's who mounted them for me ) ... how they look?! :biggrin:
> *


and people in traffic on 288.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 10:04 AM~5724179
> *AT THE HOUSTON SHOW JUST SHOW UP WITH SOMETHING MORE THAN A CAMERA.
> "REAL RIDERS ROLL ON PINK AND BRASS OG WIRES"
> 
> ...


LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT CUSTOMIZING ... NOT JUST BUYING A GALLON OF SILVER PAINT, A CASE OF KRYLON AND A USED SET OF RUSTY DAYTONS  AND YOU BETTER BRING YOUR CAMERA WITH YOU ... CAUSE YOU'RE GOING TO SEE HISTORY IN THE MAKING HOMEBOY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 08:05 AM~5724183
> *Goofy, you're probably the only person in Houston that has seen my rims in person :0 (besides the guys at Shorty's who mounted them for me ) ... how they look?! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK GOOD...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 09:58 AM~5724144
> *damn ... you should work for Eyewitness News the way you be putting the word out on the street ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:08 AM~5724202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 08:08 AM~5724202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKIN MARVIN....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:08 AM~5724202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's fkd up Latin!! You should have hooked him up with some Marvin Zindler glasses! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys, i might be going to houston soon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:09 AM~5724210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That's fkd up Latin!!  You should have hooked him up with some Marvin Zindler glasses! :biggrin:
> *


i don't have photoshop


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 08:11 AM~5724219
> *what's up guys, i might be going to houston soon
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 10:11 AM~5724219
> *what's up guys, i might be going to houston soon
> *


 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

isn't the WWE gonna be there in about a week?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hhhmmmmm, i wonder who the anonymous user could be? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 10:13 AM~5724233
> *isn't the WWE gonna be there in about a week?
> *


double :uh: :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 09:13 AM~5724237
> *hhhmmmmm, i wonder who the anonymous user could be? :ugh:
> *


yo tambien payaso :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 10:13 AM~5724237
> *hhhmmmmm, i wonder who the anonymous user could be? :ugh:
> *


triple :uh: :uh: :uh: 
you still have my #?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no, i lost my phone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:00 AM~5724159
> *THE ONLY D'S YOU REALLY KNOW HOW TO RIDE ARE DEEEEZZZZ NUUTTTTSSS!!
> *


 :ugh: i won't ask for pics :ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn Latin, with a whore like you on here, that H-town topic will catch up to the LuX topic in no time...  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:19 AM~5724270
> *damn Latin, with a whore like you on here, that H-town topic will catch up to the LuX topic in no time...   :biggrin:
> *


Just serving my country


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 09:20 AM~5724272
> *Just serving my country
> *


I hear ya brother...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 10:11 AM~5724219
> *what's up guys, i might be going to houston soon
> *


 cook-out at Latin's house :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:22 AM~5724282
> * cook-out at Latin's house :biggrin:
> *


:nono: 

Anyone know of a person who repairs lawn mowers???? Preferred in the Pasadena/South Houston area.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 08:11 AM~5724219
> *what's up guys, i might be going to houston soon
> *


WELCOME TO H-TOWN NOE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jul 6 2006, 10:13 AM~5724233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x4


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:23 AM~5724289
> *:nono:
> 
> Anyone know of a person who repairs lawn mowers????  Preferred in the Pasadena/South Houston area.
> *


 you suck ... cook-out at my cousin's house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:23 AM~5724289
> *:nono:
> 
> Anyone know of a person who repairs lawn mowers????  Preferred in the Pasadena/South Houston area.
> *


little further off, there theres place near navigation @ s.wayside... next to fire station.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:26 AM~5724302
> * you suck ... cook-out at my cousin's house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


My fridge and stove haven't seen action yet since i've been at the house. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

we can cookout at my crib. neighbors dont give a fuck how loud it gets.. im in the hood.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 07:48 AM~5724096
> *you tell me ...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIM HOMEGIRL!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:29 AM~5724320
> *we can cookout at my crib.  neighbors dont give a fuck how loud it gets.. im in the hood.
> *


Won't be able to make it, my fullmetal jacket is at the cleaners


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:32 AM~5724336
> *Won't be able to make it, my fullmetal jacket is at the cleaners
> *


you mean bulletproof vest? cause thats a type of bullet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:33 AM~5724348
> *you mean bulletproof vest?  cause thats a type of bullet.
> *


 :biggrin: 

<--- Vietnam flickster

True Capitan you are right


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:29 AM~5724320
> *we can cookout at my crib.  neighbors dont give a fuck how loud it gets.. im in the hood.
> *


did. Noe when you coming? Party 68's house  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:36 AM~5724360
> *did.  Noe when you coming?  Party 68's house  :biggrin:
> *


That's one short of a 69 party :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

<<- WAS IN 1ST GULF WAR..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 6 2006, 10:30 AM~5724324
> *NICE RIM HOMEGIRL!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:37 AM~5724363
> *That's one short of a 69 party  :scrutinize:
> *


IMMA GET PERSONAL PLATES THAT SAY "68 N O U 1"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:37 AM~5724364
> *<<- WAS IN 1ST GULF WAR..
> *


That was a short war.  

Wish this one going on wasn't soo dragged out as it has been. Lot's of lives lost due to greed.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:38 AM~5724371
> *IMMA GET PERSONAL PLATES THAT SAY "68 N O U 1"
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, im lying.. i wasnt in war.. but i saw it on CNN.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:46 AM~5724395
> *ok, im lying.. i wasnt in war..  but i saw it on CNN.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:44 AM~5724392
> *:0
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 08:06 AM~5724192
> *LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT CUSTOMIZING ... NOT JUST BUYING A GALLON OF SILVER PAINT, A CASE OF KRYLON AND A USED SET OF RUSTY DAYTONS   AND YOU BETTER BRING YOUR CAMERA WITH YOU ... CAUSE YOU'RE GOING TO SEE HISTORY IN THE MAKING HOMEBOY
> *


CUSTOMIZING I GUESS THAT INCLUDES CARBON COPY PATTERNS. AND THERE ISNT ANY RUST ON MY "USED" DAYTONS THEY ARE ALMOST 10 YRS OLD AND SHINE 10X MORE THAN YOUR BRASS LOOKING GOLD RIMS THAT RUB IN THE BACK, BECAUSE OF A FUCKED UP OFFSET. "OG WIRES HOMES" :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 6 2006, 08:51 AM~5724108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY NOT COME CELEBRATE W/US??? WOULD YOU LIKE TO BE ADDED TO THE TOP OF THEY FLYER????  

JUST KIDDING!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 09:39 AM~5724375
> *That was a short war.
> 
> Wish this one going on wasn't soo dragged out as it has been.  Lot's of lives lost due to greed.
> *



WHICH ONE, THE IRAQ WAR OR THE ONGOING LIL WAR??? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 10:50 AM~5724418
> *WHY NOT COME CELEBRATE W/US???  WOULD YOU LIKE TO BE ADDED TO THE TOP OF THEY FLYER????
> *


wish i could.. but daily car is also fucked up.. so i dont even have way to go. things just going wrong for me lately.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 10:52 AM~5724422
> *WHICH ONE, THE IRAQ WAR OR THE ONGOING LIL WAR??? :0
> *


Both. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:52 AM~5724425
> *wish i could..  but daily car is also fucked up.. so i dont even have way to go.  things just going wrong for me lately.
> *


Bring the daily over early Sunday so i can check it out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DEAN, THERE IS THIS DUDE SELLIN SOME ALL CHROME 14/7 DAYTONS FOR 800 GO AHEAD AND GET THEM. THEN THE NBL WILL CONSIDER YOUR MEMBERSHIP AGAIN.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 10:50 AM~5724416
> *CUSTOMIZING I GUESS THAT INCLUDES CARBON COPY PATTERNS. AND THERE ISNT ANY RUST ON MY "USED" DAYTONS THEY ARE ALMOST 10 YRS OLD AND SHINE 10X MORE THAN YOUR BRASS LOOKING GOLD RIMS THAT RUB IN THE BACK, BECAUSE OF A FUCKED UP OFFSET.  "OG WIRES HOMES"  :uh:
> *


WHY DON'T YOU OFFSET DEEZZZZ NUTTS????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 09:52 AM~5724425
> *wish i could..  but daily car is also fucked up.. so i dont even have way to go.  things just going wrong for me lately.
> *



WHAT ABOUT ALL THESE GIRLS YOU BE TALKING ABOUT? NONE OF THEM GOT WHEELS? THAT WAY YOU GOT A DATE (AND A WAY)


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 10:52 AM~5724422
> *WHICH ONE, THE IRAQ WAR OR THE ONGOING LIL WAR??? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 10:56 AM~5724448
> *WHAT ABOUT ALL THESE GIRLS YOU BE TALKING ABOUT?  NONE OF THEM GOT WHEELS?  THAT WAY YOU GOT A DATE (AND A WAY)
> *


dizzam like sha'zzam!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 08:55 AM~5724441
> *WHY DON'T YOU OFFSET DEEZZZZ NUTTS????
> *


SAY MAN WHY YOUR SPINNER GOT A HOLE IN THE MIDDLE.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 10:57 AM~5724458
> *SAY MAN WHY YOUR SPINNER GOT A HOLE IN THE MIDDLE.
> *


FOR YOU TO STICK YOUR LITTLE PECKER IN :uh: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:58 AM~5724462
> *FOR YOU TO STICK YOUR LITTLE PECKER IN :uh: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'm sorry lonestar but that shit made me bust out laughing.  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 6 2006, 10:55 AM~5724436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would i come with a female? you dont take sand to the beach.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:58 AM~5724464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i'm sorry lonestar but that shit made me bust out laughing.    :biggrin:
> *


JUST CALL HIM *PECKER WOOD* :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 10:59 AM~5724476
> *JUST  CALL HIM PECKER WOOD :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a be like sixty8imp today...
lay back and chill.. invited me over a lil brezzy... so we can eat some ramen noodles..red kool -aid.. watch telemundo...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 09:59 AM~5724473
> *it dont start.  haven't messed with battery yet, probably do it sat morning though..
> why would i come with a female? you dont take sand to the beach.
> *



NOT THAT KINDA BEACH HOMIE......IT'S A PRIVATE PARTY, REMEMBER?

PLUS MY UNCLE MICHAEL WILL ALREADY BE HITTING ON ANY SINGLES THAT MIGHT BE THERE....EVEN THOUGH HE'S BRINGING HIS WIFE!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 11:03 AM~5724508
> *im a be like sixty8imp today...
> lay back and chill.. invited me over a lil brezzy...  so we can eat some ramen noodles..red kool -aid.. watch telemundo...
> *


/\/\/\/\
_*~I'm just a playa playaaaaaa~*_

:worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 11:03 AM~5724508
> *im a be like sixty8imp today...
> lay back and chill.. invited me over a lil brezzy...  so we can eat some ramen noodles..red kool -aid.. watch telemundo...
> *


thats how to do it. be sure to put it on telemundo at 2 or 230p.. for la raza tv..theres fine bitch on that show.. elena..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 11:04 AM~5724516
> *NOT THAT KINDA BEACH HOMIE......IT'S A PRIVATE PARTY, REMEMBER?
> 
> PLUS MY UNCLE MICHAEL WILL ALREADY BE HITTING ON ANY SINGLES THAT MIGHT BE THERE....EVEN THOUGH HE'S BRINGING HIS WIFE!! :biggrin:
> *


sound like uncle mike got his game straight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 11:05 AM~5724525
> *thats how to do it.    be sure to put it on telemundo at 2 or 230p..  for la raza tv..theres fine bitch on that show..  elena..
> *


Don't forget Ch. 61 for some Jose Luis sin Censura


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

grilled cheese works too.. i use to make some with monterrey jack and sharp chedda.. with some koolaid.. hits the spot.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 6 2006, 09:05 AM~5724521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill keeo that in mind.. except i wouldnt understand shit they will be sayin..
fuck dat.. ill watch chico and guapo on mtv dos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 11:07 AM~5724543
> *grilled cheese works too..  i use to make some with monterrey jack and sharp chedda..  with some koolaid..  hits the spot.
> *


Sounds like the makings of a serious dump :burn: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 09:08 AM~5724546
> *Sounds like the makings of a serious dump  :burn:  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 11:07 AM~5724544
> *lol.. i wish.. u the ladies man..or do you get <s>man</s> ladies... :biggrin:
> *


I'm too old to be playing the game. I leave that you the young bucks.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:06 AM~5724533
> *sound like uncle mike got his game straight.
> *


Yeah, I'm sure he likes to thinks so....his wife along w/his *ex-wife *should be there....he'll still be tryin' to mac.....c'mon now...both are white women.... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 6 2006, 11:07 AM~5724544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not like your jalapeno taco.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 11:09 AM~5724552
> *Yeah, I'm sure he likes to thinks so....his wife along w/his ex-wife should be there....he'll still be tryin' to mac.....c'mon now...both are white women.... :dunno:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 08:58 AM~5724462
> *FOR YOU TO STICK YOUR LITTLE PECKER IN :uh: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


corny.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 6 2006, 09:09 AM~5724551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. grande tetas.. y culo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 11:12 AM~5724578
> *dont use your age as a excuse fawker
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

GOOD MORNING, SIC 713. 
HOW WAS THE 4th OF JULY PARADE.
I DO C THE POSTED PIC OF U CUZ'N. :biggrin: 
THANKX FOR COMING OUT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 6 2006, 11:13 AM~5724588
> *GOOD MORNING, SIC 713.
> HOW WAS THE 4th OF JULY PARADE.
> I DO C THE POSTED PIC OF U CUZ'N. :biggrin:
> ...


link?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 11:09 AM~5724552
> *Yeah, I'm sure he likes to thinks so....his wife along w/his ex-wife should be there....he'll still be tryin' to mac.....c'mon now...both are white women.... :dunno:
> *


ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh okay :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

THE PARTY IS JUST A FEW DAYS AWAY, EVERYONE IS INVITED, SEND ME A PM SO YOUD WON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS AT THE DOOR...80'S DRESS IS MANDATORY.....YOU GUYS CAN WEAR AN 80'S VINTAGE SHIRT W/YOUR JEANS AND POLO BOOTS....FOR SOME REASON GUYS SEEM TO HAVE THE BIGGEST PROBLEM W/DRESSIN LIKE THE 80'S....MACHO MEN? PRIDE? DON'T KNOW BUT YOU 30 YEAR OLDS (SOON TO BE) DON'T ACT LIKE YOU DIDN'T FOLD YOUR JEANS TIGHT AT THE BOTTOM IN THE 7TH GRADE.....YOU LIKED IT THEN!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

TO SEE SIC GO TO BIKE TOPIC. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 09:09 AM~5724552
> *...both are white women.... :dunno:
> *


YOU MEAN CAVE BITCHES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 11:17 AM~5724614
> *YOU MEAN CAVE BITCHES
> *


AGREED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 6 2006, 11:16 AM~5724612
> *TO SEE SIC GO TO BIKE TOPIC.  :biggrin:
> *


which topic? there's like 200+ mocoso topics in there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 6 2006, 09:13 AM~5724588
> *GOOD MORNING, SIC 713.
> HOW WAS THE 4th OF JULY PARADE.
> I DO C THE POSTED PIC OF U CUZ'N. :biggrin:
> ...


it was cool.. it was hot ass hell..but i had fun...
and somebody was at home asleep


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2006, 11:36 AM~5718816
> *seriously juan.. you'd probably make more $ taking it apart ans scrapping the metal..  "i take my scrap metal to c&d..how about you?"  lol
> *



AND GET PAID IN 2 DOLLAR BILLS... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 09:18 AM~5724625
> *it was cool.. it was hot ass hell..but i had fun...
> and somebody was at home asleep
> *



DONT TELL ME I ALREADY KNOW, THE WOULD BE
RACERX 

TO SEE THE PIC GO TO LOWRIDER BIKE TOPIC. IT'S ON THE FIRST PG AT THE BOTTOM. POST BY ARCHANGEL
(4TH OF JULY PARADE)
(A FEW PIC)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:39 AM~5724375
> *That was a short war.
> 
> Wish this one going on wasn't soo dragged out as it has been.  Lot's of lives lost due to greed.
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 6 2006, 11:25 AM~5724653
> *DONT TELL ME I ALREADY KNOW, THE WOULD BE
> RACERX
> 
> ...


too much clickin. should have just posted link to the thread.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN DO. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 11:26 AM~5724654
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 11:28 AM~5724668
> *Que?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, im back.. that was a cool tandam trike.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 11:30 AM~5724674
> *:biggrin:
> *


Time to get some work done and lunch is around the corner. :wave:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 09:35 AM~5724720
> *ok, im back..  that was a cool tandam trike.
> *


DID U SEE SIC CUZ'N :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 6 2006, 11:40 AM~5724746
> *DID U SEE SIC CUZ'N :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Jul 6 2006, 09:25 AM~5724653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=271620

there lazy fuckers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 11:43 AM~5724777
> *yeah.. hes one.. u was sleep to lazy...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=271620
> ...


if i knew. i'd have showed.. guess i aint welcome in north side. fuckers.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 09:16 AM~5724608
> *THE PARTY IS JUST A FEW DAYS AWAY, EVERYONE IS INVITED, SEND ME A PM SO YOUD WON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS AT THE DOOR...80'S DRESS IS MANDATORY.....YOU GUYS CAN WEAR AN 80'S VINTAGE SHIRT W/YOUR JEANS AND POLO BOOTS....FOR SOME REASON GUYS SEEM TO HAVE THE BIGGEST PROBLEM W/DRESSIN LIKE THE 80'S....MACHO MEN? PRIDE? DON'T KNOW BUT YOU 30 YEAR OLDS (SOON TO BE) DON'T ACT LIKE YOU DIDN'T FOLD YOUR JEANS TIGHT AT THE BOTTOM IN THE 7TH GRADE.....YOU LIKED IT THEN!!
> *


I WAS A KID IN THE 80'S SO I DIDNT DRESS LIKE A CLOWN,OR BREAK DANCER OR HEAD BANGER...I WORE JAMS... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2006, 12:10 PM~5724883
> *I WAS A KID IN THE 80'S SO I DIDNT DRESS LIKE A CLOWN,OR BREAK DANCER OR HEAD BANGER...I WORE JAMS... :biggrin:
> *


youngsta..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 11:46 AM~5724803
> *if i knew. i'd have showed..  guess i aint welcome in north side.  fuckers.
> *



Yeah... everyone on here was asking what was going down for the 4th... I guess only certain people were invited. I saw some lo los on the news in a parade also, I dont know if it was the same parade... :angry: 

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 12:25 PM~5724967
> *Yeah... everyone on here was asking what was going down for the 4th... I guess only certain people were invited.  :angry:
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 12:25 PM~5724967
> *Yeah... everyone on here was asking what was going down for the 4th... I guess only certain people were invited. I saw some lo los on the news in a parade also, I dont know if it was the same parade...  :angry:
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


A lot of Unity in Houston.  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 09:46 AM~5724803
> *if i knew. i'd have showed..  guess i aint welcome in north side.  fuckers.
> *


i found out on late notice the night before..its not like you guys where gunna wake up 7 am in the morning anyways..plus i dont have any of yall foos numbers....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2006, 11:10 AM~5724883
> *I WAS A KID IN THE 80'S SO I DIDNT DRESS LIKE A CLOWN,OR BREAK DANCER OR HEAD BANGER...I WORE JAMS... :biggrin:
> *



OMG, JAMS!!!! How funny!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 12:33 PM~5725033
> *i found out on late notice the night before..its not like you guys where gunna wake up 7 am in the morning anyways..plus i dont have any of yall foos numbers....
> *


You got mine fool :uh: 

Would have been asleep though and declined your call.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the low lows were gotton together by carnales unlimited ... so take it upon them..i didnt know cars where gunna be there until i got there...

i was invited to ride my bike..
since im a "no rider"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:34 AM~5725041
> *You got mine fool  :uh:
> 
> Would have been asleep though and declined your call.
> *


my point exactly.... i dont have everyone elses digits.. and none of yall foos got bikes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 12:35 PM~5725044
> *the low lows were gotton together by carnales unlimited ... so take it upon them..i didnt know cars where gunna be there until i got there...
> 
> i was invited to ride my bike..
> ...


I would have gone to snap pics of the bike riders


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 12:37 PM~5725054
> *my point exactly.... i dont have everyone elses digits.. and none of yall foos got bikes
> *


i got a mountain bike that is still like new :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 09:23 AM~5724289
> *:nono:
> 
> Anyone know of a person who repairs lawn mowers????  Preferred in the Pasadena/South Houston area.
> *



my brother in law lives in pasadena i think, he lives close to elim church or something like that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 12:38 PM~5725065
> *my brother in law lives in pasadena i think, he lives close to elim church or something like that
> *


that's near the pasadena town square mall if i remember correctly.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 09:36 AM~5724360
> *did.  Noe when you coming?  Party 68's house  :biggrin:
> *


soon :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 11:38 AM~5725072
> *that's near the pasadena town square mall if i remember correctly.
> *


i guess, i don't know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 6 2006, 10:37 AM~5725057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sittin in your garage gettin dirty


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 12:43 PM~5725103
> *sittin in your garage gettin dirty
> *


how did you know? make me an offer.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:48 AM~5725133
> *how did you know?  make me an offer.
> *


post pics.. what else u got in that dirty muthsucka..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 12:33 PM~5725033
> *i found out on late notice the night before..its not like you guys where gunna wake up 7 am in the morning anyways..plus i dont have any of yall foos numbers....
> *


i'd have answer phone. and been like "wasssssssuupppppppp"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 12:50 PM~5725152
> *post pics.. what else u got in that dirty muthsucka..
> *


Don't have any. The only other thing in the garage it the GN  Oh and 3 lawn mowers that don't work :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 08:51 AM~5724108
> *Sorry to interrupt the shet talking but just wanted to remind everyone...
> 
> 
> ...


Iam going to have to work that day. We are getting a power backup unit installed and the power will be shut off first so I have to come in and shut down all the servers "JUST IN CASE". Although we have a power switcher and a secondary backup power unit. :angry: The weekend after that I'll be in Mexico though. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 09:12 AM~5724226
> *i don't have photoshop
> *


yeah you can do wonders in photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:51 AM~5725160
> *i'd have answer phone. and been like "wasssssssuupppppppp"
> *


lol....next time i hear about something.. ill holla at yall foos.. ill call latin. he got everybody number



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 10:51 AM~5725162
> *Don't have any.  The only other thing in the garage it the GN    Oh and 3 lawn mowers that don't work  :angry:
> *


lol.. hahh... sell it to one of them *******.. they fix it quick..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 12:55 PM~5725198
> *lol.. hahh... sell it to one of them *******.. they fix it quick..
> *


i need a ****** to give me some info on who fixes them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 12:55 PM~5725198
> *lol.. hahh... sell it to one of them *******.. they fix it quick..
> *


why it gotta be a ******?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 12:58 PM~5725213
> *i need a ****** to give me some info on who fixes them.
> *


whats wrong with it anyway? try spark plug already?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 11:32 AM~5725031
> *A lot of Unity in Houston.    :biggrin:
> *


This time I have to agree :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 6 2006, 10:58 AM~5725213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz .. its the way the "man" made it..

they are so black ******* tho.. i got a couple who the the lawns in my hood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin,what you need lawnmower for anyway? you got so many cars.. just park em on the lawn and not inch of grass would have chance to grow. 

or just torn one of them into a lawnmower!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 6 2006, 11:52 AM~5725174
> *Iam going to have to work that day.  We are getting a power backup unit installed and the power will be shut off first so I have to come in and shut down all the servers "JUST IN CASE".  Although we have a power switcher and a secondary backup power unit.  :angry:  The weekend after that I'll be in Mexico though.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


keep in mind it's not that far and the time has been extended till 2AM.....it looks like we might even serve menudo afterwards, try to sober up the drunks!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 01:10 PM~5725305
> *keep in mind it's not that far and the time has been extended till 2AM.....it looks like we might even serve menudo afterwards, try to sober up the drunks!!
> *


in that case.. i'll see what i can pull off. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 09:05 AM~5724183
> *Goofy, you're probably the only person in Houston that has seen my rims in person :0 (besides the guys at Shorty's who mounted them for me ) ... how they look?! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


he aint the only one.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 09:08 AM~5724202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


AH SHIT. HAHHAHAHA!!!

thats fkin hillarious!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 12:11 PM~5725311
> *in that case.. i'll see what i can pull off.  :biggrin:
> *



no que no?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2006, 01:12 PM~5725313
> *he aint the only one.
> *


oh yeah! :cheesy: didn't you go to Dallas with me to pick them up?! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 09:59 AM~5724476
> *JUST  CALL HIM PECKER WOOD :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 01:15 PM~5725329
> *oh yeah!  :cheesy: didn't you go to Dallas with me to pick them up?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 12:10 PM~5725305
> *keep in mind it's not that far and the time has been extended till 2AM.....it looks like we might even serve menudo afterwards, try to sober up the drunks!!
> *


Menudo para la cruda. The after-party party.

Still I wont get off of work til about 5 or 6 depending on the power guys and may work Sunday too. Need the $$, divorces arent cheap.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 12:15 PM~5725329
> *oh yeah!  :cheesy: didn't you go to Dallas with me to pick them up?!  :biggrin:
> *


yup. that was a nice lil weekend.



speakin of...chacky just called me. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2006, 11:13 AM~5725316
> *AH SHIT. HAHHAHAHA!!!
> 
> thats fkin hillarious!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 12:21 PM~5725372
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2006, 11:24 AM~5725390
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2006, 01:21 PM~5725371
> *yup. that was a nice lil weekend.
> speakin of...chacky just called me.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 what he say? be ready for Houston weekend?! :0 :cheesy: :roflmao:  

tell him they know they got a place to stay, as always  and tell him I'll cook for them again, but don't be expecting pancakes again on Sunday morning before the show :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 01:16 PM~5725341
> *:scrutinize:
> *


that weekend was a blur ....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 01:51 PM~5725573
> *that weekend was a blur ....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are the rumors true is there a "new" 64 rag in houston. :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2006, 10:33 AM~5725034
> *OMG, JAMS!!!!  How funny!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 02:24 PM~5725756
> *are the rumors true is there a "new" 64 rag in houston.  :0
> *


NO, WRONG!! ITS A 68 FASTBACK.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headli...ro/4028972.html


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 01:33 PM~5725805
> *http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headli...ro/4028972.html
> *



man you guys got some crazy folks!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 12:24 PM~5725756
> *are the rumors true is there a "new" 64 rag in houston.  :0
> *


i think so.. dont remember if it was a real rag top or a ragged hardtop not.. but i was sittin on twantys tho.. seen it at the parade..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 03:09 PM~5726018
> *i think so.. dont remember if it was a real rag top or a ragged hardtop not.. but i was sittin on twantys tho.. seen it at the parade..
> *


see.. if you would have told us.. we'd have seen in person.. or least latin could have taken pics. 

:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 03:17 PM~5726047
> *see..  if you would have told us..  we'd have seen in person..  or least latin could have taken pics.
> 
> :twak:
> *


Nah i don't take pics of dubs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 03:29 PM~5726112
> *Nah i don't take pics of dubs
> *


HATER :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 02:29 PM~5726112
> *Nah i don't take pics of dubs
> *



good man


:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 02:24 PM~5725756
> *are the rumors true is there a "new" 64 rag in houston.  :0
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 01:17 PM~5726047
> *see..  if you would have told us..  we'd have seen in person..  or least latin could have taken pics.
> 
> :twak:
> *


but i think im wrong.. i was half asleep and shit..might of been a 62.. i dont fuckin remember.. i was to busy lookin at the girls


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 04:23 PM~5726469
> *but i think im wrong.. i was half asleep and shit..might of been a 62.. i dont fuckin remember.. i was to busy lookin at the girls*


did you tell them you had whole box of roman noddles at crib? that woulda helped you pulle em.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 12:34 PM~5725041
> *You got mine fool  :uh:
> 
> Would have been asleep though and declined your call.
> *



and you couldve called me... and so on and so on.... I wouldve woke up early...


:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 05:35 PM~5726945
> *and you couldve called me... and so on and so on.... I wouldve woke up early...
> :uh:
> *


Well I didn't get the call. You know I would have called ole buddy ole pal :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

are we gonna keep hearing about the new rag in houston for a year and never see it either?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:  :burn: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 05:40 PM~5726987
> *are we gonna keep hearing about the new rag in houston for a year and never see it either?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:    :burn:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:
> *


Everything is undercover and top secrets as far as i have seen lately. my '51 bomb is just waiting for me to find a place to work on it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

that covers the lowrider scene in Houston I guess... thats why we never see any cars on the streets. they are all undercover, secret, and under construction, or are they.... hmmmmmmmmm.....

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

check out what just came in the mail...












:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 04:48 PM~5727053
> *that covers the lowrider scene in Houston I guess... thats why we never see any cars on the streets. they are all undercover, secret, and under construction, or are they.... hmmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> ...


If thats the case then I am always in process of acquiring a new project...or rather accumulating the funds to acquire a new project :biggrin: Coming Soon.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 6 2006, 02:32 PM~5726522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be butt hurt..
but youll see 3 of our new rides out in the "streets" soon.. as soon as im done painting them.. elco,regal,and cutty


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 05:48 PM~5727053
> *that covers the lowrider scene in Houston I guess... thats why we never see any cars on the streets. they are all undercover, secret, and under construction, or are they.... hmmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> ...


Well I just got a place to put my bomb and start back up on it. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 04:04 PM~5710473
> *tell that DA that i still aint got my piece back from 2 and a half years ago.
> *



why you get ur gat picked up?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2006, 05:58 PM~5727133
> *why you get ur gat picked up?
> *


shooting at tin cans


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 05:55 PM~5727113
> *
> 
> dont be butt hurt..
> ...



:uh: 

what you talkin bout willis.... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 04:55 PM~5727113
> *naw... i was too busy tryin not to fall on my bike.. i can ride it slow. it wobbles
> 
> dont be butt hurt..
> ...


ahh so they all gonna have the graffiti style pinstriping?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 06:00 PM~5727143
> *shooting at tin cans
> *


never know when you going to be attacked by someone with a coke can.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 6 2006, 04:01 PM~5727150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.. elcamino is done.. cuttys next...well is in the works.. after that i got a regal that will probaly get some attention..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2006, 03:58 PM~5727133
> *why you get ur gat picked up?
> *


long story, it was used as self defense in a murder case, but i didnt kill anyone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 03:40 PM~5726987
> *are we gonna keep hearing about the new rag in houston for a year and never see it either?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:    :burn:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:
> *


probably.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 05:13 PM~5727564
> *never know when you going to be attacked by someone with a coke can.
> *



that is why i always carry my nina(9mm) or mr happy(.45 1911)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 03:49 PM~5727064
> *check out what just came in the mail...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 10:47 PM~5728637
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 03:49 PM~5727064
> *check out what just came in the mail...
> 
> 
> ...



what happen to hasta la muerte


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe i'll get plaque that says "solo rider"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2006, 10:51 PM~5728672
> *what happen to hasta la muerte
> *




that wasnt a club... 

"its a way of life"... :biggrin: 


no really, it wasnt a club.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 08:57 PM~5728713
> *maybe i'll get plaque that says "solo rider"
> *



lone star has them on order


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

solo riders "4" life


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 08:58 PM~5728730
> *that wasnt a club...
> 
> "its a way of life"...  :biggrin:
> ...


 i know lol... did you join union?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2006, 11:00 PM~5728750
> *i know lol... did you join union?
> *



Yes, Im one of the members that pulled it together. We have 5 members.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 09:02 PM~5728770
> *Yes, Im one of the members that pulled it together. We have 5 members.
> *



where did the club originate from?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2006, 11:03 PM~5728780
> *where did the club originate from?
> *



We are all generally from the NW area.

is that what you were asking? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 6 2006, 09:06 PM~5728808
> *We are all generally from the NW area.
> 
> is that what you were asking? :biggrin:
> *


no, did you start the club or is it a chapter?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2006, 11:09 PM~5728829
> *no, did you start the club or is it a chapter?
> *



We started it.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ECHOE* :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2006, 01:27 PM~5725775
> *:biggrin:
> *


do you wear SKIDS too :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2006, 02:09 PM~5726018
> *i think so.. dont remember if it was a real rag top or a ragged hardtop not.. but i was sittin on twantys tho.. seen it at the parade..
> *


the blue one off of M.L.K.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 7 2006, 04:28 AM~5730286
> *do you wear SKIDS too    :biggrin:
> *


hell no..... :barf: preppy mofos used to wear that shit..they sell that shit at Chess King..


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 07:08 AM~5730412
> *hell no..... :barf:  preppy mofos used to wear that shit..they sell that shit at Chess King..
> *



I GOT MINE AT OAKTREE.... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 7 2006, 08:13 AM~5730429
> *I GOT MINE AT OAKTREE.... :roflmao:
> *


you balla


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 7 2006, 08:13 AM~5730429
> *I GOT MINE AT OAKTREE.... :roflmao:
> *


Damn playa, I only hit the Millers Outpost


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 08:24 AM~5730461
> *Damn playa, I only hit the Millers Outpost
> *


yall must have been rich.. i was sporting dickies and chucks,i scored at the pulga.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 08:51 AM~5730528
> *yall must have been rich..  i was sporting dickies and chucks,i  scored at the pulga.
> *


Not rich, just in style :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up h-town....i dont' know how, but i got on.....don't know how long it will last....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:04 AM~5730588
> *what's up h-town....i dont' know how, but i got on.....don't know how long it will last....
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i don't think i could even afford jams....if i got some, they were probably from a garage sale :angry: ....but i did sport the stonewashed jeans that i made myself :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:05 AM~5730594
> *i don't think i could even afford jams....if i got some, they were probably from a garage sale :angry: ....but i did sport the stonewashed jeans that i made myself :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

lechusa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:07 AM~5730604
> *lechusa
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:05 AM~5730594
> *i don't think i could even afford jams....if i got some, they were probably from a garage sale :angry: ....but i did sport the stonewashed jeans that i made myself :biggrin:
> *


ewww.. you said stonewashed jeans. :barf:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 08:08 AM~5730605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what's up homie???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i remember back in days when only jeans you could get were that dark blue hard like cardboard ones.. and it took forever to break em in.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:09 AM~5730610
> *what's up homie???
> *


Aqui nomas trabajando loco. Que dice la buena vida? You got the penny loafers ready?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 08:10 AM~5730614
> *Aqui nomas trabajando loco.  Que dice la buena vida?  You got the penny loafers ready?
> *



igual homie...aqui nomas chiliando.....i need to find me some penny loafers...i got some kangaroos though  ....y tu....what are you wearing??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:13 AM~5730626
> *igual homie...aqui nomas chiliando.....i need to find me some penny loafers...i got some kangaroos though  ....y tu....what are you wearing??
> *


ben & jerry's clothing store in almeda mall has boat shoes for 8 bucks. i'm going to b-boy style it up :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 08:10 AM~5730613
> *i remember back in days when only jeans you could get were that dark blue hard like cardboard ones.. and it took forever to break em in.
> *



damn homie...i kinda remember those....but i also remember the michael jackson jackets they would sell at woolworth's..black and red only con chingos de zippers....my grandma was big on layaway there...haha...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 07:07 AM~5730604
> *lechusa
> *



:uh: I WAS LIKE WTF??????????????? PUNK!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 07:07 AM~5730604
> *lechusa
> *



:uh: I WAS LIKE WTF??????????????? PUNK!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 08:16 AM~5730640
> *:uh:  I WAS LIKE WTF??????????????? PUNK!!!!
> *


huh??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 09:16 AM~5730640
> *:uh:  I WAS LIKE WTF??????????????? PUNK!!!!
> *


What's up no0b


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:16 AM~5730638
> *damn homie...i kinda remember those....but i also remember the michael jackson jackets they would sell at woolworth's..black and red only con chingos de zippers....my grandma was big on layaway there...haha...
> *


AHHH..you said Michael Jackson zipper jacket.. that was gayest shit ever,even worse then members only jackets.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

These people are never satisfied :thumbsdown: NAWLINS FOLKS

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4029979.html

Houston will have to address mobility problems that hampered Essence Music Festival fans before the city will be considered to host next year's event, organizers said Thursday.

"It was a difficult city to navigate and that can't be ignored," said Michelle Ebanks, president of Essence Communications Inc. "The end result was a general lack of systems to manage the sprawl. Houston underestimated the enormity and significance of this event."

Festival organizers said they heard numerous complaints from attendees related to the distance between hotels, shopping, downtown entertainment and Reliant Park, where the Essence Festival was held.

But Houston officials said the transportation hiccups that occurred during the three-day festival were the result of taking on the challenge of hosting the national event with less than a year to prepare.

Ebanks said organizers had suggested that free or subsidized shuttles be available to ferry attendees about town but that did not occur.

"Had the city or county invested more we could have had a different result. If a $126 million economic impact doesn't register there's nothing more that can be said," said Ebanks.

Jordy Tollet, president of the Greater Houston Convention and Visitors Bureau, said his office did its best to address transportation concerns. He said providing continuous shuttle service for the far-flung hotel block would have been an expensive undertaking costing between $300,000 and $400,000.

Tollet said his office was able to provide other services such as getting the Metropolitan Transit Authority to extend its rail line service hours and asking cab companies to provide discounts.

He said the bureau promoted the festival in other cities at no charge to the festival organizers, placed the event on more than 100,000 visitor guides and area hotels offered visitors discounts.

"Everything Essence asked, we did it," Tollet said. "We did everything we normally do for a major event. This city knows how to put on a big event."

As with any large event, there will be some kinks, Tollet said. Since this was the city's first time hosting the popular international music festival, there were things to learn.

He added that the city had about seven months to prepare for the large-scale festival when generally they would know years in advance about an event.

While transportation was a major issue for attendees, Ebanks said many also complained that after the late night concerts ended there was nothing for them to do.

Tollet said the bureau made clubs and businesses aware of the festival's schedule, but he said businesses couldn't be forced to stay open.

Councilman Ronald Green, who has attended the event in past years, said the community did "just the minimum" in hosting the event.

He said Houston's layout is different from that of New Orleans, and event attendees will have to deal with sprawl. But he said the city could do more to appear hospitable.

"I'm OK with this event going back to New Orleans, if it's going back to New Orleans because that's the proper place for it," he said. "I don't want it going back because they didn't feel like they were welcome in Houston."

Terence H. Fontaine, deputy chief of staff for the mayor, said the transportation issue could be solved by moving the event to a downtown location possibly using Toyota Center, Minute Maid Park and the George R. Brown Convention Center.

"It is going to be an uphill battle for us, but that does not mean that we're going to lay down," Fontaine said. "We're up for the challenge. We're going to fight fairly to get Essence back here."

Ebanks said this year's festival attracted 200,000 attendees over its three-day run, less than the 232,000 that attended last year's event in New Orleans.

Tollet said the bureau still wants to compete for the festival but said there is a limit to how much the city can do since New Orleans has been given money from its state officials to jump start its economy and tourism.

"I'm going to put our best deal together. ... We're going to try everything we can to make adjustments," said Tollet.

Ebanks said they want to have a commitment within weeks and make an announcement about the 2007 venue by the end of August.


----------



## Captain_Crunch (Jul 7, 2006)

where have all the cowboys gone??? damn state troopers....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Captain_Crunch_@Jul 7 2006, 08:31 AM~5730664
> *where have all the cowboys gone??? damn state troopers....
> *



who the hell are you, go away!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

let them take their fucking festival back to new orlean, they can swim or canoe around to the events.. the fuckers. oh whinning bitches.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 09:34 AM~5730676
> *let them take their fucking festival back to new orlean, they can swim or canoe around to the events.. the fuckers.  oh whinning bitches.
> *


Them bitches are never happy. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 08:34 AM~5730676
> *let them take their fucking festival back to new orlean, they can swim or canoe around to the events.. the fuckers.  oh whinning bitches.
> *


damn homie.....why don't you get a ride with them in a canoe and row it to bryan for cathy's party....with all this damn rain you would make it quick.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:41 AM~5730708
> *damn homie.....why don't you get a ride with them in a  canoe and row it to bryan for cathy's party....with all this damn rain you would make it quick.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 07:41 AM~5730708
> *damn homie.....why don't you get a ride with them in a  canoe and row it to bryan for cathy's party....with all this damn rain you would make it quick.... :biggrin:
> *


alex told me last night "momma tell daddy he need to cut the grass at his house"

i laughed and said "sweetie the ground is too muddy right now"

he said "tell daddy to cut the grass and it won't be muddy no more"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 08:46 AM~5730736
> *alex told me last night "momma tell daddy he need to cut the grass at his house"
> 
> i laughed and said "sweetie the ground is too muddy right now"
> ...



mentirosa....you just want me to cut it for your garage sale punk....i think i saw king kong in the back yard....haha... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:41 AM~5730708
> *damn homie.....why don't you get a ride with them in a  canoe and row it to bryan for cathy's party....with all this damn rain you would make it quick.... :biggrin:
> *


HMMM.. THATS A THOUGHT


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 07:48 AM~5730742
> *mentirosa....you just want me to cut it for your garage sale punk....i think i saw king kong in the back yard....haha... :biggrin:
> *


I'm not lying, call and ask him, I told him later when we walked Monica out that we needed to call that man to come cut the grass and he said, and cut daddy's grass too....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 08:50 AM~5730746
> *HMMM..  THATS A THOUGHT
> *



you could always jump in the back of latin's truck....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:48 AM~5730742
> *mentirosa....you just want me to cut it for your garage sale punk....i think i saw king kong in the back yard....haha... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but yeah.. fucking evacs getting on my nerve already.. everytime i see an evac shot on the news, i'm like "ok, thats 1 more..  "


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 07:52 AM~5730759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:52 AM~5730758
> *you could always jump in the back of latin's truck....
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 07:52 AM~5730760
> *but yeah..  fucking evacs getting on my nerve already.. everytime i see an evac shot on the news, i'm like "ok, thats 1 more..    "
> *



just much violence in htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 09:52 AM~5730758
> *you could always jump in the back of latin's truck....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 08:53 AM~5730771
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 09:53 AM~5730771
> *:nono:
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 08:56 AM~5730788
> *x2
> *



hey fukers it was a thought.....i would offer to come pick you up but i'd have 3 kids under the age of 6 with me and i think i'd go crazy by the time i make it back....  :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 07:58 AM~5730799
> *hey fukers it was a thought.....i would offer to come pick you up but i'd have 3 kids under the age of 6 with me and i think i'd go crazy by the time i make it back....   :cheesy:
> *


DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY.....UHM....UHM...UHM....UHMM.....UHHHHNNNN...WHERE WE GOIN? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 09:00 AM~5730812
> *DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY, DADDY.....UHM....UHM...UHM....UHMM.....UHHHHNNNN...WHERE WE GOIN? :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :angry: :angry: :angry: .....aaaaaaahhhhhh alex......i'm glad he sleeps on the way to the car shows.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT'S UP DENA, DOES IT LOOK LIKE YOU'LL BE COMING TO MY PARTY?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 09:08 AM~5730864
> *WHAT'S UP DENA, DOES IT LOOK LIKE YOU'LL BE COMING TO MY PARTY?
> *


bring that lac....i wanna see it...so i can hate and be sick :biggrin: ....haha ...that bitch is bad ass.... :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

parese una pinche novela este pedo.


whatever happened to richmond avenue.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2006, 10:18 AM~5730908
> *parese una pinche novela este pedo.
> whatever happened to richmond avenue.....
> *


AGREED 4.01


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2006, 09:18 AM~5730908
> *parese una pinche novela este pedo.
> whatever happened to richmond avenue.....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2006, 08:18 AM~5730908
> *parese una pinche novela este pedo.
> whatever happened to richmond avenue.....
> *


WHATEVER HAPPENED TO MASON PARK??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 09:20 AM~5730923
> *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO MASON PARK??
> *


what's up goofy??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 10:20 AM~5730923
> *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO MASON PARK??
> *


WHATEVER HAPPENED TO MEMORIAL PARK?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 09:21 AM~5730928
> *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO MEMORIAL PARK?
> *



WHATEVER HAPPENED TO ASTRO WORLD?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 08:21 AM~5730927
> *what's up goofy??
> *


WUZ DA DEAL MIKE...  THE RT FAMILY READY FOR SUPER SHOW


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 08:22 AM~5730932
> *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO ASTRO WORLD?
> *


WHATAEVER HAPPENED TO BIG JOHN?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 09:22 AM~5730933
> *WUZ DA DEAL MIKE...  THE RT FAMILY READY FOR SUPER SHOW
> *



workin on it homie....looks like we'll have a good turnout so far....so hopefully we'll make it...si dios quiere.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 09:23 AM~5730941
> *WHATAEVER HAPPENED TO BIG JOHN?
> *



DAMN GOOD QUESTION!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 08:23 AM~5730942
> *workin on it homie....looks like we'll have a good turnout so far....so hopefully we'll make it...si dios quiere.....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 10:22 AM~5730932
> *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO ASTRO WORLD?
> *


They heard Nawlin folks were coming in and didn't want to feel guilty taking their FEMA debit cards :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 10:23 AM~5730941
> *WHATAEVER HAPPENED TO BIG JOHN?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 09:26 AM~5730959
> *They heard Nawlin folks were coming in and didn't want to feel guilty taking their FEMA debit cards  :uh:
> *



haha....man i wish i had a fema card....and some stampias while you are at it....lone star is the shit right now....haha....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 10:26 AM~5730959
> *They heard Nawlin folks were coming in and didn't want to feel guilty taking their FEMA debit cards  :uh:
> *


if they wanted a water park, they could have stayed in new orleans.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i applied for FEMA reimbursement..for when i evacuated to valley during hurricane rita.. tried to get money back, for gas, hotel, liquor , bbq.. etc etc.. sent it in with receipts and everything.. still no check.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 09:34 AM~5730998
> *i applied for FEMA reimbursement..for when i evacuated to valley during hurricane rita.. tried to get money back, for gas, hotel, liquor , bbq..  etc etc.. sent it in with receipts and everything.. still no check.
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 10:36 AM~5731015
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


im serious. ask snyper..he was there too.. doing backstroke in hotel pool.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 10:08 AM~5730864
> *WHAT'S UP DENA, DOES IT LOOK LIKE YOU'LL BE COMING TO MY PARTY?
> *


SUP CATHY ... MY GRANDMA MIGHT BE IN TOWN FROM LOUISIANA, SO I'M NOT 100% SURE ... BUT PUT ME DOWN FOR 2 ANYWAY AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW FOR SURE NEXT WEEK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 11:21 AM~5731211
> *im serious.  ask snyper..he was there too..  doing backstroke in hotel pool.
> *


That fool called me all drunk that night. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 7 2006, 04:32 AM~5730291
> *the blue one off of M.L.K.
> *


nope.. it was silver...



whats up mofos... whats going down?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 11:27 AM~5731244
> *That fool called me all drunk that night.  lol
> *


no wait, he stayed behind.. it was his bro that went to valley. all that day friday we were looking for our family to get the bbq started and start boozing.. but then realized all those fuckers were working.. "rita evacs in valley acting like they on vacation" <- that was us.. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 11:29 AM~5731257
> *no wait, he stayed behind..  it was his bro that went to valley.  all that day friday we were looking for our family to get the bbq started and start boozing..  but then realized all those fuckers were working..  "rita evacs in valley acting like they on vacation"  <- that was us..  lol
> *


he called me drunk from somewhere. I went to Austin  

Heading to Austin tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah.. anybody know a primered hoo doo looking 4 door lac in SE side, that be popping trunk(showing off dirty trunk and spare) on everybody thinkin he's da shit?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I got Cathy's flyers to her party. If anyone wants one, let me know. Should be at _*Hooters*_ off Kirby tomorrow night after I get in from Austin.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2006, 08:39 AM~5723861
> *"I'M AT WHERE I'M AT...AND I'LL BE WHERE I BE...IF I HAD TO GO WHERE EVERY HOE WANT ME TO GO...I'D BE CONFUSED."
> *



You like that shit huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Jul 7 2006, 11:40 AM~5731309
> *You like that shit huh?
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 11:31 AM~5731269
> *he called me drunk from somewhere.  I went to Austin
> 
> Heading to Austin tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> *


i only left town cause chance of loosing power.. i remember hurricane alicia.. spending a week waiting for power to come back on.. during 100 degree summer days fucking sucked. aint going thru that bullshit again.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 09:23 AM~5730941
> *WHATAEVER HAPPENED TO BIG JOHN?
> *


I know what happened.....he's stuck in a box. I'd show you but I cherish my life too much. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 7 2006, 11:45 AM~5731338
> *I know what happened.....he's stuck in a box.  I'd show you but I cherish my life too much. :biggrin:
> *


he's in jail?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5731610


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 7 2006, 10:45 AM~5731338
> *I know what happened.....he's stuck in a box.  I'd show you but I cherish my life too much. :biggrin:
> *


jack in the box?? :dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 10:46 AM~5731673
> *jack in the box?? :dunno:
> *



HEY THERE IS THIS WHITE GUY OUTSIDE OUR OFFICE, OVER BY UNIVERSITY AND HE IS JAMMIN' W/HEADPHONES ON......NAPOLEAN AIN'T GOT NOTHIN ON THIS DUDE, I USED MY CAMERA PHONE TO RECORD SOME OF IT BUT HE'S TOO FAR AWAY TO REALLY SEE HIM ON THERE, IT IS SO FUNNY!!! HOMEBOY HAS NO SHAME!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 09:23 AM~5730941
> *WHATAEVER HAPPENED TO BIG JOHN?
> *


i'm always watching........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 7 2006, 12:23 PM~5731885
> *i'm always watching........
> *



what's up homie!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 7 2006, 01:23 PM~5731885
> *i'm always watching........
> *


 :0 el cucuy! :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 12:30 PM~5731939
> *what's up homie!!!!
> *


nada much


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 7 2006, 11:23 AM~5731885
> *i'm always watching........
> *



:wave: HEY JOHN!!

YOU COMING TO MY PARTY NEXT WEEKEND?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 12:17 PM~5731859
> *HEY THERE IS THIS WHITE GUY OUTSIDE OUR OFFICE, OVER BY UNIVERSITY AND HE IS JAMMIN' W/HEADPHONES ON......NAPOLEAN AIN'T GOT NOTHIN ON THIS DUDE, I USED MY CAMERA PHONE TO RECORD SOME OF IT BUT HE'S TOO FAR AWAY TO REALLY SEE HIM ON THERE, IT IS SO FUNNY!!!  HOMEBOY HAS NO SHAME!
> *



i bet he got a really sweet deal on those headphones......ask him if he can get me a time machine.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 12:31 PM~5731953
> *:wave: HEY JOHN!!
> 
> YOU COMING TO MY PARTY NEXT WEEKEND?
> *


im gonna try


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 11:31 AM~5731956
> *i bet he got a really sweet deal on those headphones......ask him if he can get me a time machine.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IT'LL SHOCK YOUR ASS :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 12:34 PM~5731979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> IT'LL SHOCK YOUR ASS :biggrin:
> *



and huevos :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jul 7 2006, 09:20 AM~5730923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i seen him almost hit him with my truck the other day. why ?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

the cops came....made the poor guy jammin leave


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 7 2006, 01:17 PM~5731859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just thought it was funny.. with his ride looking all raggidy, boy came after me passed me up, just to pop trunk and show me his fat tire spare and case of oil he had in there. lol he stay by keller? think i seen em turn that way.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 12:36 PM~5732349
> *just drive thru all the bus stops in 5th ward.. your bound to see least 4 or 5 like that..  ones that get me, are the ones that dont have headphones on, just jammin to music only they can hear in their head.  lol
> just thought it was funny..  with his ride looking all  raggidy, boy came after me passed me up, just to pop trunk and show me his fat tire spare and case of oil he had in there.  lol    he stay by keller? think i seen em turn that way.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this isn't houston....in other words, "not common for round these parts"


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 7 2006, 09:25 AM~5731233
> *SUP CATHY ... MY GRANDMA MIGHT BE IN TOWN FROM LOUISIANA, SO I'M NOT 100% SURE ... BUT PUT ME DOWN FOR 2 ANYWAY AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW FOR SURE NEXT WEEK
> *



bring grandma and make it *THREE!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where hrny brn eyez she aint make it to work today?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.1500videos.com/


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 7 2006, 11:23 AM~5731885
> *i'm always watching........
> *


 :biggrin: ..he lives..............


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Nov 1 2004, 04:59 PM~2349660
> *mac gregor is houston best bet!!!!
> *


yes sir ur are right! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Nov 11 2004, 07:27 PM~2386887
> *Cruising in Houston is tough because it rains so damn much. Eastwood park down Harrisburg to Mason Park would be my best suggestion. It needs to be in the hood.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 16 2004, 05:08 PM~2419105
> *I remember those days chillin in my front lawn as a chavalito watchin all the ranflas and chicas passing by and telling my homie someday i would have my own lowlo and cruise down canal and 75th. Then the cruising stopped. We need something like that again something to give the new generation something to look forward to.
> *


  75th


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 7 2006, 01:43 PM~5732392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> this isn't houston....in other words, "not common for round these parts"
> *


unless you are down by the shelter


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 03:12 PM~5732592
> *  75th
> *


im down for for harrisburg or 75th..because i'll save gas since both are like 2 blocks away from me..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 01:06 PM~5732550
> *http://www.1500videos.com/
> *



OL' SCHOOL FOR REAL.....LIKE A KID IN A CANDY STORE.... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2006, 01:27 PM~5732688
> *unless you are down by the shelter
> *



FLORA WENT TO THE MISSION AND FOUND PART OF HER OUTFIT THERE....SHE SAID THEY HAD MUCH 80'S WARDROBE...I SAID YEAH, SO DOES THE MALL THOUGH, I SEE STUFF FROM THE 80'S COMING BACK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2006, 12:47 PM~5732422
> *where hrny brn eyez she aint make it to work today?
> *


dont worry about her, shes busy today


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 02:12 PM~5732592
> *  75th
> *


richmond :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 09:26 AM~5730959
> *They heard Nawlin folks were coming in and didn't want to feel guilty taking their FEMA debit cards  :uh:
> *


hey now..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 7 2006, 01:36 PM~5732349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

sup everyone whats goin on this weekend?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 7 2006, 06:28 PM~5733734
> *sup everyone whats goin on this weekend?
> *


everybody is going to richmond saturday night to go cruising :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 7 2006, 07:32 PM~5733745
> *everybody is going to richmond saturday night to go cruising  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH STOP IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 7 2006, 06:32 PM~5733745
> *everybody is going to richmond saturday night to go cruising  :thumbsup:
> *


right on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

WAS UP C.C I THINK 75th IS GOOD SPOT 2 CRUISE


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 7 2006, 11:19 PM~5734970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GAUCHO* :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone know the info on desert dreams carwash


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 7 2006, 06:32 PM~5733745
> *everybody is going to richmond saturday night to go cruising  :thumbsup:
> *


that road has too many fucking potholes. guess ill just have to miss out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

75th sunday ROLL CALL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

too far!!!

cruising fry... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 8 2006, 08:29 AM~5736012
> *75th sunday ROLL CALL
> *


dont know where its at :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

where is everybody? Damn I am at work yet another Saturday :angry:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 8 2006, 08:29 AM~5736012
> *75th sunday ROLL CALL
> *


talkin about macgregor park?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 8 2006, 12:04 PM~5736506
> *dont know where its at :angry:
> *


follow smell of taquerias and wets playing soccer.. and you'll find it.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

saw a impala like lone star's cruisin murphy rd. in stafford today its yellow with a white soft top


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 8 2006, 11:31 AM~5736786
> *follow smell of taquerias and wets playing soccer.. and you'll find it.
> 
> *


that will be the whole houston area.. wouldnt it


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jul 8 2006, 12:49 AM~5735495
> *anyone know the info on desert dreams carwash
> *


Yah it will be this Sunday Off of fry road north of I-10 contact [email protected] for more info.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2006, 02:45 PM~5737390
> *that will be the whole houston area.. wouldnt it
> *


except for a few dark clusters in some of the wards.. :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I HAD TO ROLL THE CHEVY IT WAS CALLIN MY NAME SO I DROVE IT JUICED CUSTOMS TO FIX DA BRIDGE AND IT STARTED TO RAIN SO I WAS HITTIN SWITCHES IN THE RAIN


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof+Jul 8 2006, 12:00 AM~5735187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 8 2006, 01:31 PM~5736786
> *follow smell of taquerias and wets playing soccer.. and you'll find it.
> 
> *



yeah, they play over on Cullen park too...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 8 2006, 05:53 PM~5737958
> *yeah, they play over on Cullen park too...
> *


oh, big world cup match sunday.. also 40% chance of rain.. so usual soccer crowd probably wont be there.. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jul 8 2006, 01:42 PM~5737376
> *saw a impala like lone star's cruisin murphy rd. in stafford today its yellow with a white soft top
> *


any plaque?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2006, 06:59 PM~5738273
> *any plaque?
> *



uses tartar control crest and floss' after every meal.... 



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 8 2006, 05:00 PM~5738283
> *uses tartar control crest and floss' after every meal....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 8 2006, 07:00 PM~5738283
> *uses tartar control crest and floss' after every meal....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: <- leaves a shiny grill


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so whats on for tonight?


uffin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2006, 04:59 PM~5738273
> *any plaque?
> *


NOPE NO PLAQUE BLACK DUDE WIT BRADES DRIVIN IT THO


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP ERYONE. WATS GOIN DOWN? ANYBODY CRUISIN????


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY SIC, SO WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT BIKE TOPIC ON DALLAS PEOPLE TAKING CRAP!!! R THEY MAD BECAUSE LRM DOESN'T GO DALLAS,TX :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ANYONE GOING TO THE SWAP MEET AT THE HORSE TRACK IM GOING THEN FROM THERE IM GOING TO THE CAR WASH


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2006, 07:32 AM~5740569
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE SWAP MEET AT THE HORSE TRACK IM GOING THEN FROM THERE IM GOING TO THE CAR WASH
> *



what swap meet? what car wash?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 9 2006, 06:50 AM~5740594
> *what swap meet? what car wash?
> *


the Desert Dreams car wash off of I-10 and Fry road :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

where exactley on fry rd.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but wheres car wash at? we suppose to get get off @ fry rd and drive around looking? wtf.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

good question?????? and what time does it start?????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jul 9 2006, 10:17 AM~5740766
> *good question?????? and what time does it start?????
> *



x10

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 8 2006, 03:13 PM~5737507
> *Yah it will be this Sunday Off of fry road north of I-10 contact [email protected] for more info.
> *


call him for info :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CAR WASH IS AT RIM ZONE

RIGHT NOW.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: 

too much work...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 9 2006, 11:33 AM~5740905
> *CAR WASH IS AT RIM ZONE
> 
> RIGHT NOW.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 9 2006, 01:45 AM~5740232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno.. fuck em.. thats probaly why they mad


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 9 2006, 07:50 AM~5740594
> *what swap meet? what car wash?
> *


the whole SW is a car wash over here. Its raining YET AGAIN :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 9 2006, 10:50 AM~5741132
> *the whole SW is a car wash over here.  Its raining YET AGAIN :angry:
> *



and the NW


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WAS THERE A CAR SHOW TODAY IN PASADENA ?
IT'S STILL RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 9 2006, 11:44 AM~5741411
> *WAS THERE A CAR SHOW TODAY IN PASADENA ?
> IT'S STILL RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!!!!!!!
> *


there is


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SHOUT OUT TO THOSE WORKING TODAY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Raining every 30 minutes here... no go on the car wash for me. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Lil Joe of Latin Kustoms working the hose on my 68 @ Desert Dreams car wash.. 

thanks Desert Dreams.. good time.. burgers were da shit. :thumbsup: 









now, bit of bad stuff.. heres me broke down on way home... wanna give thanks to the homies from  Bad Influences CC who happen to be in parking lot i pulled into.. for coming to a ni99as rescue and got me rolling again!! good looking out! :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 9 2006, 04:14 PM~5742516
> *Lil Joe of Latin Kustoms working the hose on my 68 @ Desert Dreams car wash..
> 
> thanks Desert Dreams..  good time.. burgers were da shit. :thumbsup:
> ...


Hay fool just glad to help. :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

:wave: Hello ervrybody


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hi


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LOOKS TO ME AS IF THEY TRYING TO BRING AIRLINE BACK COUNTED LIKE 12 TO 15 LOWRIDERS AND A SHIT LOAD OF TRUCKS ON BAGS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2006, 11:45 PM~5744337
> *LOOKS TO ME AS IF THEY TRYING TO BRING AIRLINE BACK COUNTED LIKE 12 TO 15 LOWRIDERS AND A SHIT LOAD OF TRUCKS ON BAGS
> *


airline? street still bumpy as fuck?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 9 2006, 11:46 PM~5744341
> *airline?  street still bumpy as fuck?
> *


YEP BUT MABEY CUZ I WAS GAS HOPPIN


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2006, 09:45 PM~5744337
> *LOOKS TO ME AS IF THEY TRYING TO BRING AIRLINE BACK COUNTED LIKE 12 TO 15 LOWRIDERS AND A SHIT LOAD OF TRUCKS ON BAGS
> *


WHUTZ UP SLIM.
A LOT OF PEEPS R CRUZ'N AIRLINE AGAIN UNTILL A ***** GOT SHOT 2 WEEKS AGO. NOW HE'S IN THE HOSP. NOT DOING TO GOOD.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 9 2006, 10:46 PM~5744341
> *airline?  street still bumpy as fuck?
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2006, 11:45 PM~5744337
> *LOOKS TO ME AS IF THEY TRYING TO BRING AIRLINE BACK COUNTED LIKE 12 TO 15 LOWRIDERS AND A SHIT LOAD OF TRUCKS ON BAGS
> *



:scrutinize: 



 

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

airline too far rather cruise s main and fondren


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 9 2006, 09:51 PM~5744365
> *WHUTZ UP SLIM.
> A LOT OF PEEPS R CRUZ'N AIRLINE AGAIN UNTILL A ***** GOT SHOT 2 WEEKS AGO. NOW HE'S IN THE HOSP. NOT DOING TO GOOD.
> *


pendejos always fuck it up....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 10 2006, 08:51 AM~5745475
> *pendejos always fuck it up....
> *


probably old potnas of yours... :machinegun: :machinegun: 

:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard they shot up super chicken last nite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2006, 08:54 AM~5745489
> *i heard they shot up super chicken last nite.
> *


long as they dont fuck with hartz.. then i'll get pissed.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jul 8 2006, 03:42 PM~5737376
> *saw a impala like lone star's cruisin murphy rd. in stafford today its yellow with a white soft top
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 
*GOOD MORNING H-TOWN!!!!
WELL THE SUN OUT & IT'S NOT RAIN!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 10 2006, 10:19 AM~5745819
> *:wave:  :wave:
> GOOD MORNING H-TOWN!!!!
> WELL THE SUN OUT & IT'S NOT RAIN!!!
> *


not for long..


> *A typical summertime weather pattern is developing. We start off each day warm and humid and by midafternoon, scattered showers are all over the radar. The rain is developing on the seabreeze which will blow ashore everyday this week. Building high pressure in the upper atmosphere will limit the showers toward the middle of the week. But then, we'll be getting hotter too.
> 
> Tim Heller
> Chief Meteorologist
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 06:54 AM~5745485
> *probably old potnas of yours...  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


take it easy ese,,unless u want get beat down with a palm tree....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 10 2006, 10:29 AM~5745860
> *take it easy ese,,unless u want get beat down with a palm tree....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2006, 10:34 AM~5745877
> *:wave:
> *


just getting to work? if i were your boss i'd have canned you long time ago.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 09:35 AM~5745881
> *just getting to work?  if i were your boss i'd have canned you long time ago.
> *


 :uh: quit being a hater! 

ive been here since 8 this morning and have been busy working.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2006, 10:37 AM~5745893
> *:uh: quit being a hater!
> 
> ive been here since 8 this morning and have been busy working.
> *


sorry i didnt clarify.. i'd have fired u for not weaing chones. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



and calm down.. you know im just fucking around..geez you so sensative.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 10:28 AM~5745852
> *not for long..
> *



damn tim heller posts up in here too... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 09:39 AM~5745901
> *sorry i didnt clarify.. i'd have fired u for not weaing chones.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


dont lie...you'd keep me around cause of the no chonies rumor. :roflmao: 

im not being sensitive...im just still half asleep.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2006, 11:00 AM~5745943
> *dont lie...you'd keep me around cause of the no chonies rumor.  :roflmao:
> 
> im not being sensitive...im just still half asleep.
> *


rumor? and yeah.. probably give you raise.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 10:03 AM~5745957
> *rumor?  and yeah..  probably give you raise.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin: 


how was your weekend?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2006, 11:24 AM~5746045
> *:0  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> how was your weekend?
> *


same o' same o'.. hit up desert dreams car wash.. had break down.. came home watched lost episodes of chappelle..(it sucked).. and thats about it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up htown.....ellie who did yallz plaque??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 10 2006, 11:55 AM~5746225
> *wuz up htown.....ellie who did yallz plaque??
> *



ProCustoms in STL!

they are aluminum... we polished them here at the shop. 
They came out nice.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 10:27 AM~5746058
> *same o' same o'..  hit up desert dreams car wash..  had break down..  came home watched lost episodes of chappelle..(it sucked)..  and thats about it.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 10 2006, 10:10 AM~5746252
> *ProCustoms in STL!
> 
> they are aluminum... we polished them here at the shop.
> ...


how much they run?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2006, 12:12 PM~5746264
> *
> *


was thinkin of you other day....



when i was grubbin burrito chimichanga from Don Carlos!
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 11:18 AM~5746312
> *was thinkin of you other day....
> when i was grubbin burrito chimichanga from Don Carlos!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i had my burrito fix this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2006, 12:20 PM~5746320
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i had my burrito fix this weekend. :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2006, 12:20 PM~5746320
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i had my burrito fix this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 more days


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 10:33 AM~5746427
> *  4 more days
> *


to the east side....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 10 2006, 12:33 PM~5746429
> *to the east side....
> *


You know it man, west of your j.o.b.  

Disturbed & Sixty8imp, you two get your cars back on the road? Sorry I couldn't help since I was in Clear Lake & La Porte yesterday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 12:38 PM~5746454
> *You know it man, west of your j.o.b.
> 
> Disturbed & Sixty8imp, you two get your cars back on the road?  Sorry I couldn't help since I was in Clear Lake & La Porte yesterday.
> *


stop lying.. i called you and you were like "your interrupting an an intimate moment".. then i heard "flush".. lol


yeah.. didnt need tow after all.. homies from bad influences got my belts back on.. and my cousin brought buncha water to refill radiatior.. rode home like a dream.

should have heard when i opened hood.. car was sounding like a train whistle..cause pressuer was so hot in overflow bottle melted cap..and steamed was rushing out..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 12:53 PM~5746574
> *stop lying.. i called you and you were like "your interrupting an an intimate moment".. then i heard "flush".. lol
> yeah..  didnt need tow after all.. homies from bad influences got my belts back on..  and my cousin brought buncha water to refill radiatior..  rode home like a dream.
> 
> ...


That's cool.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

yea disturbed is back on the road i had to fly from 290 and 43rd to edgebrook and 45 in 25 min to help him out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 10 2006, 01:00 PM~5746622
> *yea disturbed is back on the road i had to fly from 290 and 43rd to edgebrook and 45 in 25 min to help him out
> *


Damn, sorry i wasn't available or he could have rolled it to my house and fixed it there.  

On the otherhand, how much is one of those tricycle looking bikes worth? I found one that looks like from the early 60's and was going to offer the old man some $$ for it. Has a large wire basket behind the seat.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 11:02 AM~5746635
> *Damn, sorry i wasn't available or he could have rolled it to my house and fixed it there.
> 
> On the otherhand, how much is one of those tricycle looking bikes worth?  I found one that looks like from the early 60's and was going to offer the old man some $$ for it.  Has a large wire basket behind the seat.
> *


yea he should get a bike instead no belts on those for him to break


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 01:02 PM~5746635
> *Damn, sorry i wasn't available or he could have rolled it to my house and fixed it there.
> 
> On the otherhand, how much is one of those tricycle looking bikes worth?  I found one that looks like from the early 60's and was going to offer the old man some $$ for it.  Has a large wire basket behind the seat.*


i had my eye on one of them ice cream dude type bikes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 10 2006, 01:06 PM~5746666
> *yea he should get  a bike instead no belts on those for him to break
> *


I was asking for me loco


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 01:09 PM~5746692
> *i had my eye on one of them ice cream dude type bikes.
> *


Nah this is the type with two wheels in the rear with a basket. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Last of my lil Clan :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 01:10 PM~5746701
> *Nah this is the type with two wheels in the rear with a basket.  :angry:
> *


yeah i know.. im just saying..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 12:12 PM~5746718
> *Last of my lil Clan  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna be like them old ladies with cats but you a dude with dogs. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

getting ya a pack together huh Latin?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dj Latin Dogg and tha Beagle Pound


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 10 2006, 01:15 PM~5746739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 12:17 PM~5746759
> *Just 3 dogs  :biggrin:
> It's a Doggydog world you wouldn't understand
> :biggrin:
> *


my myspace friend Gloria has the same affliction as you.

Dogomania


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2006, 01:32 PM~5746844
> *my myspace friend Gloria has the same affliction as you.
> 
> Dogomania
> ...


 :angel: NO COMMENT :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

muchos perritos....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 10 2006, 01:43 PM~5746932
> *muchos perritos....
> *


That's too many.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ROBOT VOICE PRANK CALLS :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 01:55 PM~5747036
> *ROBOT VOICE PRANK CALLS :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 02:01 PM~5747084
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 02:03 PM~5747098
> *WHAT
> *


nuffin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 12:55 PM~5747036
> *ROBOT VOICE PRANK CALLS :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 02:17 PM~5747190
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


you sold your lac yet? i'd consider buying it, if it weren't a gurly color.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 10 2006, 11:24 AM~5746359
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 02:23 PM~5747240
> *you sold your lac yet?  i'd consider buying it, if it weren't a gurly color.
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 02:23 PM~5747240
> *you sold your lac yet?  i'd consider buying it, if it weren't a gurly color.
> *


 :uh: :angry: the day was going just fine. :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2006, 12:15 PM~5746739
> *You gonna be like them old ladies with cats but you a dude with dogs. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 01:27 PM~5747280
> *:uh:  :angry:  the day was going just fine.  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 02:23 PM~5747240
> *you sold your lac yet?  i'd consider buying it, if it weren't a gurly color.
> *



Id roll that bad boy like that, maybe take the stones off the k-offs, I mean if I was going to roll that big body. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 02:27 PM~5747280
> *:uh:  :angry:  the day was going just fine.  :twak:
> *


wtf i say? it is gurly.. aint mean it in bad way, just is though.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 02:23 PM~5747240
> *you sold your lac yet?   i'd consider buying it, if it weren't a gurly color.
> *


it's not too gurly ... and it's not for sale


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 10 2006, 02:30 PM~5747306
> *Id roll that bad boy like that, maybe take the stones off the k-offs, I mean if I was going to roll that big body.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 02:38 PM~5747378
> *it's not gurly ... and it's not for sale
> *


Man it's going to feel like Halloween this weekend at the 80's party


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 02:38 PM~5747378
> *it's not gurly ... and it's not for sale
> *


ok its not gurly, i'm sorry..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 02:40 PM~5747393
> *Man it's going to feel like Halloween this weekend at the 80's party
> *


.. i aint gonna be able to go after all.. thought i might be able to pull something off.. but im kinda expected to stay in town.. since theres bday party im suppose to be at saturday.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 02:40 PM~5747393
> *Man it's going to feel like Halloween this weekend at the 80's party
> *


:twak: no its not ... it's going to feel good :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 02:45 PM~5747435
> *:twak: no its not ... it's going to feel good :biggrin:
> *


Then I guess I can't wear my peter pan costume


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 02:40 PM~5747394
> *ok its not gurly, i'm sorry..
> *


yes it is :uh: :ugh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 02:46 PM~5747445
> *yes it is :uh: :ugh:
> *


YOU GOING TO HOUSTON, I WOULD GUESS SEEING THAT YOU ARE FROM THERE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 01:46 PM~5747441
> *Then I guess I can't wear my peter pan costume
> *



aver si no te rompas el fundio :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 01:45 PM~5747435
> *:twak: no its not ... it's going to feel good :biggrin:
> *



it should be a good party...cathy is very excited....hope everyone can make it down.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2006, 02:50 PM~5747482
> *aver si no te rompas el fundio :biggrin:
> *


Nah, i was going to have my peter in one hand and a pan in the other :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 10 2006, 02:47 PM~5747455
> *YOU GOING TO HOUSTON, I WOULD GUESS SEEING THAT YOU ARE FROM THERE
> *


YESSIR :thumbsup:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

NEW TO HOUSTON WANT TO JOIN A CLUB? WHO'S OUT THERE?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 01:52 PM~5747505
> *Nah, i was going to have my peter in one hand and a pan in the other :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



haha....you sure you can stay away from the toilet long enough to dj all night loco?? uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 10 2006, 02:53 PM~5747514
> *NEW TO HOUSTON WANT TO JOIN A CLUB? WHO'S OUT THERE?
> *


You have to contact LoneStar with NBL to get rules and regulations of the Houston Lowriding community.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2006, 02:53 PM~5747529
> *haha....you sure you can stay away from the toilet long enough to dj all night loco?? uffin:
> *


he's got some pre-recorded shit for the potty breaks :ugh: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 02:54 PM~5747533
> *You have to contact LoneStar with NBL to get rules and regulations of the Houston Lowriding community.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 01:54 PM~5747536
> *he's got some pre-recorded shit for the potty breaks :ugh: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *



hahaha....dammit :thumbsup: ...as long as it doesn't skip....it should be all good....no tacos for the dj please!!!!


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT KIND OF CARS DO THEY HAVE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 10 2006, 02:53 PM~5747529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my NBL application was rejected.. had big stamp on it that said "no fucker"



> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 02:54 PM~5747536
> *he's got some pre-recorded shit for the potty breaks :ugh: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 02:54 PM~5747536
> *he's got some pre-recorded shit for the potty breaks :ugh: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *



its gotta be long enough too...

Do you place a cardboard cutout of yourself on the turn tables to fool peoples into thinking you are still up there mixing it up.

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 10 2006, 02:57 PM~5747572
> *its gotta be long enough too...
> 
> Do you place a cardboard cutout of yourself on the turn tables to fool peoples into thinking you are still up there mixing it up.
> ...


better yet.. make em a toilet right there behind onez and twoz.. lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 02:53 PM~5747511
> *YESSIR :thumbsup:
> *


MAYBE, MAYBE MAYBE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 01:59 PM~5747582
> *better yet..  make em a toilet right there behind onez and twoz..  lol
> *



nombre....you wanna run everyone out o que??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Jul 10 2006, 02:59 PM~5747583
> *MAYBE, MAYBE MAYBE
> *


YOU COMING DOWN?! IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 12:45 PM~5746953
> *That's too many.
> *


thats not all of them :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2006, 02:13 PM~5747692
> *thats not all of them  :0
> *



67 lincoln still for sale hex....$5000....the lime green one....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who all showing anyway? i barely mailed my application out sat, lets hope preregs arent full yet.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2006, 02:14 PM~5747699
> *67 lincoln still for sale hex....$5000....the lime green one....
> *


your friend still feeling a little distant? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Technics 1200 mk2 - $300.00

Any dj's in Houston looking for a fine specimen??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2006, 03:14 PM~5747699
> *67 lincoln still for sale hex....$5000....the lime green one....
> *


LOL. Ese vato has frequent flyer miles from deep south. LOL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello? Michael? Where are you?

Come out, Come out where ever you are :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 10 2006, 12:40 PM~5747393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: HOW ABOUT UH-UH :nono:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 01:36 PM~5747914
> *
> *



I GOT ON AND HE'S GONE


HMMMM????? MAKES IT LOOK LIKE MAYBE THERE'S REALLY ONLY ONE OF US USING DIFFERENT SCREEN NAMES.......HHHMMMMM.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 10 2006, 12:57 PM~5747572
> *its gotta be long enough too...
> 
> Do you place a cardboard cutout of yourself on the turn tables to fool peoples into thinking you are still up there mixing it up.
> ...



THAT MIGHT ACTUALLY WORK....SINCE MOST FOLKS WILL BE TOO DRUNK TO NOTICE ANYWAYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 01:54 PM~5747536
> *he's got some pre-recorded shit for the potty breaks :ugh: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 10 2006, 02:18 PM~5747731
> *your friend still feeling a little distant?  :0
> *



nope...got back like last thursday i think....now he's selling hydraulics(new) and the lincoln...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2006, 04:37 PM~5748194
> *nope...got back like last thursday i think....now he's selling hydraulics(new) and the lincoln...
> *


I'm sure the Lincoln would sell quickly if the Rappers in Houston saw it. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 04:39 PM~5748209
> *I'm sure the Lincoln would sell quickly if the Rappers in Houston saw it.  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 04:39 PM~5748209
> *I'm sure the Lincoln would sell quickly if the Rappers in Houston saw it.  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 03:08 PM~5748287
> *pics?
> *



pictures sent


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 02:39 PM~5748209
> *I'm sure the Lincoln would sell quickly if the Rappers in Houston saw it.  :biggrin:
> *


I told michael to post it in the for sale forums...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 12:54 PM~5747533
> *You have to contact LoneStar with NBL to get rules and regulations of the Houston Lowriding community.
> *


no new members.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2006, 04:08 PM~5748287
> *pics?
> *



there should be pics of it on the hlc website


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 10 2006, 05:09 PM~5748291
> *pictures sent
> *


SEEN. color aint me.. but very nice.. put some vogues and a naked brawd hood ornamant and it'll sell her in houston quick.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 10 2006, 01:53 PM~5747514
> *NEW TO HOUSTON WANT TO JOIN A CLUB? WHO'S OUT THERE?
> *


i think the army is looking for new people, they like to recruit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2006, 05:15 PM~5748324
> *no new members.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This flyer has more revisions than projects here at the office :twak:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 03:31 PM~5748434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
no comment


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 10 2006, 05:36 PM~5748468
> *:uh:
> no comment
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 03:35 PM~5748464
> *This flyer has more revisions than projects here at the office  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...



MUCH BETTER

THANKS HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 03:37 PM~5748481
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW, SORRY!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

my name just kept gettin smaller and smaller


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 10 2006, 05:43 PM~5748530
> *my name just kept gettin smaller and smaller
> *


Cathy - I got me a big ass bottle of Aqua Net ready :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 04:46 PM~5748548
> *Cathy - I got me a big ass bottle of Aqua Net ready :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: 






:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 05:46 PM~5748548
> *Cathy - I got me a big ass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2006, 03:46 PM~5748548
> *Cathy - I got me a big ass bottle of Aqua Net ready :biggrin:
> *



I did too....cost me $3.26, I was like WTH?!?!??!?! I remember when this was $1.52

Inflation: gas=$3.00 aqua net $3.26
:dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 03:46 PM~5748556
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 10 2006, 05:47 PM~5748564
> *I did too....cost me $3.26, I was like WTH?!?!??!?! I remember when this was $1.52
> 
> Inflation: gas=$3.00 aqua net $3.26
> ...


I think it has to do with the "supply/demand" part of the market. In the 80's hairspray was a dime a dozen since everyone and their baby's momma or glamour rocker was buying that up like crack. Now all these viejas want to sport the nappy look and they had to rise the price to cover the less demand. I learned that concept in Economics 1.01, 3rd period, Pasadena H.S. :tears:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2006, 03:56 PM~5748645
> *I think it has to do with the "supply/demand" part of the market.  In the 80's hairspray was a dime a dozen since everyone and their baby's momma or glamour rocker was buying that up like crack.  Now all these viejas want to sport the nappy look and they had to rise the price to cover the less demand.  I learned that concept in Economics 1.01, 3rd period, Pasadena H.S.  :tears:
> *



:uh: 

thanks Prof. Martinez


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bored.. someone entertain me while my paint dries


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2006, 10:26 PM~5750195
> *im bored.. someone entertain me while my panties dries
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 07:50 AM~5751897
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You need to learn acad since there will be two open positions here. if my bro leaves then there will be 3 :biggrin: 

drafter, designer, checker, etc.. LOL

Pinche gente here will be in serious need might just hire you on the spot. just bring kolaches to the interview and i'm sure you'll step right in.


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 07:54 AM~5751906
> *You need to learn acad since there will be two open positions here.  if my bro leaves then there will be 3  :biggrin:
> 
> drafter, designer, checker, etc..  LOL
> ...


IF? I THINK YOU MEANT WHEN! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 07:54 AM~5751906
> *You need to learn acad since there will be two open positions here.  if my bro leaves then there will be 3  :biggrin:
> 
> drafter, designer, checker, etc..  LOL
> ...


hey fool.. a brawd pulled that here.. showed up at interview with banna nut muffins. and yup, she got hired.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 08:10 AM~5751932
> *hey fool.. a  muffins.  and yup, she got hired.
> *


pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 05:54 AM~5751906
> *You need to learn acad since there will be two open positions here.  if my bro leaves then there will be 3  :biggrin:
> 
> drafter, designer, checker, etc..  LOL
> ...


how much does it pay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:14 AM~5751941
> *how much does it pay
> *


depends on experience. i don't think they need x-ray techs though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 06:15 AM~5751943
> *depends on experience.  i don't think they need x-ray techs though
> *


thinking career change.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:16 AM~5751948
> *thinking career change.
> *


<s>Me too.</s> Oh wait, I'm going to be in charge of the next job. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 06:18 AM~5751954
> *<s>Me too.</s>  Oh wait, I'm going to be in charge of the next job.  :cheesy:
> *


unless you own it you arent really in charge.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:25 AM~5751966
> *unless you own it you arent really in charge.
> *


Sort of like your mobile x-ray ice cream truck service? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:11 AM~5751936
> *pics?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 08:27 AM~5751970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Impala going 610 North on the west loop. American muscle.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:26 AM~5751967
> *Sort of like your mobile x-ray ice cream truck service?  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 10 2006, 04:47 PM~5748564
> *I did too....cost me $3.26, I was like WTH?!?!??!?! I remember when this was $1.52
> 
> Inflation: gas=$3.00 aqua net $3.26
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


$3.26 for aquanet is just wild.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:29 AM~5751976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate hot rodded out impalas. pisses me off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 08:29 AM~5751979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> $3.26 for aquanet is just wild.
> *


craziness!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 07:11 AM~5751936
> *pics?
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

hey dena, that what's his name's qoute (((THE ONLY D'S YOU REALLY KNOW HOW TO RIDE ARE DEEEEZZZZ NUUTTTTSSS!!)))


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 08:30 AM~5751980
> *i hate hot rodded out impalas.  pisses me off.
> *


Carry more value than lowridered impalas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 08:29 AM~5751979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> $3.26 for aquanet is just wild.
> *


member my sis use to buy the shit by the case. fiesta use to just stack cases on floor to save people time. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 07:27 AM~5751970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum those muffins look good and im hungry. i shoulda stopped at starbucks. i wont drink their coffee but their muffins are dayum good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 08:32 AM~5751990
> *dayum those muffins look good and im hungry. i shoulda stopped at starbucks. i wont drink their coffee but their muffins are dayum good.
> *


i still got to scan your muffins


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:31 AM~5751987
> *Carry more value than lowridered impalas
> *


muscle cars can kiss my fucking ass, don't give a fuck what value they carry..




esp that fucker in convo 69'ish camaro SS, that had me looking bad at beverage mart drive thru one day. that bitch.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 07:31 AM~5751988
> *member my sis use to buy the shit by the case.  fiesta use to just stack cases on floor to save people time.    :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

me and my sis used to use that shit like water. our hair coulda weather a fkin hurricane and not move an inch. :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 07:32 AM~5751992
> *i still got to scan your muffins
> *


still?!?!?! man youre never gonna do it. i even forgot bout that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 08:33 AM~5751996
> *muscle cars can kiss my fucking ass, don't give a fuck what value they carry..
> esp that fucker in convo 69'ish camaro SS, that had me looking bad at beverage mart drive thru one day.  that bitch.
> *


I like both muscle and lowrider cars. Especially a '63 with weld wheels and a 409


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 08:34 AM~5751997
> *:roflmao:
> 
> me and my sis used to use that shit like water. our hair coulda weather a fkin hurricane and not move an inch. :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Memories of Elizabeth :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 08:32 AM~5751990
> *dayum those muffins look good and im hungry. i shoulda stopped at starbucks. i wont drink their coffee but their muffins are dayum good.
> *


i like the expresso brownies. and new tangerine drink they got.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:35 AM~5752005
> *I like both muscle and lowrider cars.  Especially a '63 with weld wheels and a 409
> *


ah.. you seen a convo 60's camaro, red with white racing stripes around you side? see, i was in 68 at beverage mart..buying booze.. and fool came up behind.. revved engine so hard you could see all the bottles in the displays shacking.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 08:38 AM~5752016
> *ah..  you seen a convo 60's camaro, red with white racing stripes around you side?  see, i was in 68 at beverage mart..buying booze..  and fool came up behind..  revved engine so hard you could see all the bottles in the displays shacking.
> *


yep. been seeing a lot more muscle cars around again. if it weren't for some chump stealing my modified regal back in '98, i'd still be hitting the 1/4 mile. oh well got to continue with my grand national :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 06:26 AM~5751967
> *Sort of like your mobile x-ray ice cream truck service?  :dunno:
> *


more like your little man yellow truck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:40 AM~5752023
> *more like your little man yellow truck
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

might make the houston show after all. dena please bring something your cadillac your so called impala convertible something. dont let me and the NBL down again for the 4th time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 06:41 AM~5752027
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:42 AM~5752029
> *might make the houston show after all. dena please bring something your cadillac your so called impala convertible something. dont let me and the NBL down again for the 4th time
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. clean and smooth. not too extravagant.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 06:44 AM~5752034
> *Looking good.  clean and smooth.  not too extravagant.
> *


still gota few loose ends. and put the motor in should be brining it home today :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:42 AM~5752029
> *might make the houston show after all. dena please bring something your cadillac your so called impala convertible something. dont let me and the NBL down again for the 4th time
> 
> 
> ...



hey texasgold, are you gonna finish that mural on your wall?

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 06:46 AM~5752038
> *hey texasgold, are you gonna finish that mural on your wall?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


that mural is top secret. only true NBL members can speak on it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:45 AM~5752037
> *still gota few loose ends. and put the motor in should be brining it home today  :biggrin:
> *


  327?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

someone said it needed more on Lonestars buildup page, too half assed, was the word they used... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 07:36 AM~5752008
> *Memories of Elizabeth  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 06:47 AM~5752041
> *  327?
> *


409


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:46 AM~5752039
> *that mural is top secret. only true NBL members can speak on it...
> *



WTH is on my sig then!? :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:48 AM~5752045
> *409
> *


WTF? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 07:42 AM~5752029
> *might make the houston show after all. dena please bring something your cadillac your so called impala convertible something. dont let me and the NBL down again for the 4th time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 06:50 AM~5752052
> *WTF?  :0  :0  :0
> *


409 dual quad.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 08:48 AM~5752046
> *WTH is on my sig then!?  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: 

*Just let it go, take a deep breath and let it go...*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:48 AM~5752045
> *409
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 06:48 AM~5752046
> *WTH is on my sig then!?  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:51 AM~5752055
> *409 dual quad.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

having fastest lowrider is like winning special olympics.. means you just the fastest retard.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 06:53 AM~5752068
> *having fastest lowrider is like winning special olympics..  means you just the fastest retard.
> *


ok mr 68 "fastback"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:51 AM~5752060
> *:uh:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:51 AM~5752058
> *:uh:
> 
> Just let it go, take a deep breath and let it go...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 06:56 AM~5752086
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :buttkick:
> *


are those alum plaques light?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:55 AM~5752075
> *ok mr 68 "fastback"
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 08:53 AM~5752068
> *having fastest lowrider is like winning special olympics..  means you just the fastest retard.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:57 AM~5752092
> *are those alum plaques light?
> *


gonna make NBL plaques?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 06:58 AM~5752099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that remind me when i used to go to "center for the retarded" on w. dallas. fuckin retards running around crazy in that place...poor people


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:57 AM~5752092
> *are those alum plaques light?
> *



YES, super light...

the Hasta la muerte plaque I had weighs about as much as 4or5 of these.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 09:02 AM~5752113
> *YES, super light...
> 
> the Hasta la muerte plaque I had weighs about as much as 4or5 of these.
> *


How much is aluminum going for these days?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 09:04 AM~5752122
> *How much is aluminum going for these days?
> *


.08 a pound.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 09:04 AM~5752122
> *How much is aluminum going for these days?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 09:07 AM~5752135
> *.08 a pound.
> *


Not worth the time then.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:08 AM~5752140
> *Not worth the time then.
> *



our plaques are heavy as hell....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2006, 09:14 AM~5752181
> *our plaques are heavy as hell....
> *


is this cathy or mikey??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 09:08 AM~5752140
> *Not worth the time then.
> *



My son got into the collecting aluminum cans around the house last year... we had a huge pile of bags full of cans in the back yard. He had all these plans on what he was going to do with his money. Finally he thought he had enough cans to go turn them in at one of those self serve aluminum return machines so I took him. We sat there for about an hour shoving cans into the damned machine, getting cut and bathed with half full cans of coke. finally he pushed the button to collect his money and cha ching... out came a whole $4.00 in various types of coins, pennies too!

My son was kinda dissapointed so I took him to the store and bought him a video game for his effort and hard work... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:15 AM~5752184
> *is this cathy or mikey??
> *



don't call me mikey fuker :angry: 

:twak: :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2006, 09:16 AM~5752197
> *don't call me mikey fuker  :angry:
> 
> :twak:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OH MAN. LOL goodtimes. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

As said by a wise old man once:

violence is not good for la raza... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 08:15 AM~5752188
> *My son got into the collecting aluminum cans around the house last year... we had a huge pile of bags full of cans in the back yard. He had all these plans on what he was going to do with his money. Finally he thought he had enough cans to go turn them in at one of those self serve aluminum return machines so I took him. We sat there for about an hour shoving cans into the damned machine, getting cut and bathed with half full cans of coke. finally he pushed the button to collect his money and cha ching... out came a whole $4.00 in various types of coins, pennies too!
> 
> My son was kinda dissapointed so I took him to the store and bought him a video game for his effort and hard work...  :biggrin:
> *



noone in houston could cut you the plaques??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 09:15 AM~5752188
> *My son got into the collecting aluminum cans around the house last year... we had a huge pile of bags full of cans in the back yard. He had all these plans on what he was going to do with his money. Finally he thought he had enough cans to go turn them in at one of those self serve aluminum return machines so I took him. We sat there for about an hour shoving cans into the damned machine, getting cut and bathed with half full cans of coke. finally he pushed the button to collect his money and cha ching... out came a whole $4.00 in various types of coins, pennies too!
> 
> My son was kinda dissapointed so I took him to the store and bought him a video game for his effort and hard work...  :biggrin:
> *


suppose to take a few cans and fill em up with rocks or something. everybody knows that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2006, 09:20 AM~5752217
> *noone in houston could cut you the plaques??
> *



We didnt look in Houston really. You always hear of the 3 big companies doing plaques here on LIL. We decided to give these guys a try, we werent dissapointed thats for sure.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 08:24 AM~5752227
> *We didnt look in Houston really. You always hear of the 3 big companies doing plaques here on LIL. We decided to give these guys a try, we werent dissapointed thats for sure.
> *



that's cool...do you know of anyone there that can cut some plaques for me....i want to powdercoat a few...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 09:23 AM~5752225
> *suppose to take a few cans and fill em up with rocks or something.  everybody knows that.
> *


we use to do that as kids. my bro fked it up for us since he decided to put bricks in the bottom of the bags :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 09:23 AM~5752225
> *suppose to take a few cans and fill em up with rocks or something.  everybody knows that.
> *



I was trying to show my son the value of hard work and persistance on a project, first.


Later come the other lessons, like how to try and beat the system on certain things. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 09:26 AM~5752239
> *we use to do that as kids.  my bro fked it up for us since he decided to put bricks in the bottom of the bags  :twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 09:26 AM~5752239
> *we use to do that as kids.  my bro fked it up for us since he decided to put bricks in the bottom of the bags  :twak:
> *


ok, thats a little obvious. 1 bag of cans = $50 <- kinda suspicious


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 09:26 AM~5752242
> *I was trying to show my son the value of hard work and persistance on a project, first.
> Later come the other lessons, like how to try and beat the system on certain things.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 08:28 AM~5752247
> *ok, thats a little obvious.  1 bag of cans = $50  <- kinda suspicious
> *



hahaha....dammit.....we used to put rocks in the cans too....but that's back when they were actually worth picking up....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 09:28 AM~5752247
> *ok, thats a little obvious.  1 bag of cans = $50  <- kinda suspicious
> *


We were kids. It was funny though. The ****** said "you all trying to chingalay me?" he laughed though. Memories :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2006, 09:29 AM~5752252
> *hahaha....dammit.....we used to put rocks in the cans too....but that's back when they were actually worth picking up....
> *


yeah, didnt it use to be like .25 a pound? those recycle places use to take used batteries too.. for like $5.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 09:30 AM~5752256
> *We were kids.  It was funny though.  The ****** said "you all trying to chingalay me?"  he laughed though.  Memories  :tears:
> *



thats going to be classic. Specially since you wont be in here anymore in 3 days... LOL!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 08:15 AM~5752188
> *My son got into the collecting aluminum cans around the house last year... we had a huge pile of bags full of cans in the back yard. He had all these plans on what he was going to do with his money. Finally he thought he had enough cans to go turn them in at one of those self serve aluminum return machines so I took him. We sat there for about an hour shoving cans into the damned machine, getting cut and bathed with half full cans of coke. finally he pushed the button to collect his money and cha ching... out came a whole $4.00 in various types of coins, pennies too!
> 
> My son was kinda dissapointed so I took him to the store and bought him a video game for his effort and hard work...  :biggrin:
> *


ahhhh.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 09:32 AM~5752268
> *ahhhh. oh  yeah baby that's it uh-huh craziness!
> *


 :0 
sekz?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:26 AM~5752239
> *we use to do that as kids.  my bro fked it up for us since he decided to put bricks in the bottom of the bags  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so..who all going to 80's party??


who all staying in town gettin drunk and watching vargas get his ass beat again?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 09:32 AM~5752266
> *thats going to be classic. Specially since you wont be in here anymore in 3 days... LOL!
> *


picture 3 little mocosos unloading some heavy ass bags at the aluminum trailer and standing back trying to look all innocent with big grins. LOL

my dad just shook his head since we didn't let him load/unload the bags of cans until he saw why. lol.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up gente?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:35 AM~5752279
> *picture 3 little mocosos unloading some heavy ass bags at the aluminum trailer and standing back trying to look all innocent with big grins.  LOL
> 
> my dad just shook his head since we didn't let him load/unload the bags of cans until he saw why.  lol.
> *




you did this on sat? haha :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2006, 09:37 AM~5752287
> *you did this on sat? haha :biggrin:
> *


more like 25 yrs ago.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 11 2006, 09:37 AM~5752291
> *
> *


go home :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i told 713ridas other day, to tow his cutty to C&D scrap metal and just hand over keys.. and walk away with chingos de $2 bills.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 10 2006, 05:46 PM~5748555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:38 AM~5752294
> *go home  :uh:
> *


i wish i could :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another smilie


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up houstonians!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i haven't whored in months


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 08:34 AM~5751997
> *:roflmao:
> 
> me and my sis used to use that shit like water. our hair coulda weather a fkin hurricane and not move an inch. :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Who's bangs where higher?! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey jorge :wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up Noe.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 11 2006, 09:42 AM~5752322
> *Whats up Noe.
> *


Mijo, how much should i offer?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5746635


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 09:42 AM~5752324
> *Mijo, how much should i offer?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5746635
> *


without looking maybe 40 bucks or so.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 11 2006, 09:43 AM~5752329
> *without looking maybe 40 bucks or so.
> *


that's what i was thinking.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:33 AM~5752271
> *:0
> sekz?
> *


 :angel: 


:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 08:42 AM~5752324
> *Mijo, how much should i offer?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5746635
> *


de que hablas?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 08:35 AM~5752276
> *so..who all going to 80's party??
> who all staying in town gettin  drunk and watching vargas get his ass beat again?
> *


its my lil cousins bday party and my son is so set on going so i gotta take him. ill be watching that fight that night though.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 09:44 AM~5752332
> *that's what i was thinking.
> *


Great minds think a like.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 11 2006, 09:46 AM~5752345
> *Great minds think a like.
> *


Puro Martinez


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 09:45 AM~5752342
> *its my lil cousins bday party and my son is so set on going so i gotta take him. ill be watching that fight that night though.
> *


well, im probably gonna hit up butt naked fri to celebrate my bday.. then watch fight sat nite.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 07:46 AM~5752038
> *hey texasgold, are you gonna finish that mural on your wall?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


i started the mural when i first moved in..........that was 5 years ago :uh:  




i'm waiting for my son to grow up so he can help me out....he's 4 now :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 11 2006, 10:04 AM~5752432
> *i started the mural when i first moved in..........that was 5 years ago :uh:
> i'm waiting for my son to grow up so he can help me out....he's 4 now :cheesy:
> *



damn!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 09:07 AM~5752448
> *damn!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. im bored.. someone entertain me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 11 2006, 10:10 AM~5752461
> *
> *



when I lived at my parents I had a huge mural in my room. Kept covering it up and spraying something else on it. 

Provok, post some pictures of your garage walls... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 09:15 AM~5752480
> *when I lived at my parents I had a huge mural in my room. Kept covering it up and spraying something else on it.
> 
> Provok, post some pictures of your garage walls...  :biggrin:
> *



same here, my room walls where covered with murals....and i think my mom painted over some, but left the most "artistic" ones up :biggrin:


edit- my murals are done with paint brushes, not spray cans :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 10:11 AM~5752463
> *aight.. im bored..  someone entertain me.
> *


..nah...











i'm bored also, but figured i need to get some work done.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 11 2006, 10:18 AM~5752489
> *same here, my room walls where covered with murals....and i think my mom painted over some, but left the most "artistic" ones up :biggrin:
> edit- my murals are done with paint brushes, not spray cans :cheesy:
> *



I did some with paint brushes too.. the smaller ones, or to add detail.

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 10:18 AM~5752491
> *..nah...
> i'm bored also, but figured i need to get some work done.
> *


no you dont, your on short time. figured you'd be out at taco truck taking extra long lunch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 10:21 AM~5752499
> *no you dont, your on short time.  figured you'd be out at taco truck taco extra long lunch.
> *


I rarely hit that truck up. Would wait til lunch to go to the gas station with a built in taco shop.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

theres texaco here by job that sells them crispy burritos just like they use to have a milby.. yumm.. usually gives me farts though.. dont know how i ate em when i was a youngsta.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 10:23 AM~5752503
> *I rarely hit that truck up.  Would wait til lunch to go to the gas station with a built in taco shop.
> *



how is that monterrey meat market across the street? they have a taqueria too, no? Ive been wanting to hit it up after work lately. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 10:25 AM~5752510
> *how is that monterrey meat market across the street? they have a taqueria too, no? Ive been wanting to hit it up after work lately.  :biggrin:
> *


i bought some tacos from there once. gave me major stomach gurgles. no mas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..still bored.. im gonna go look at the sexy chocolate thread.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

be back, im hitting up the chinese buffet... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 10:32 AM~5752538
> *ok..still bored..  im gonna go look at the sexy chocolate thread.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=140870&st=1700


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 11 2006, 08:18 AM~5752489
> *same here, my room walls where covered with murals....and i think my mom painted over some, but left the most "artistic" ones up :biggrin:
> edit- my murals are done with paint brushes, not spray cans :cheesy:
> *


PICASSO OR WHAT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I stopped listening to 104 krbe back in the early 90's. About time they did this...

*KRBE drops a.m. duo

By ANDREW GUY JR.
Copyright 2006 Houston Chronicle

Atom and Maria are no more.

KRBE-FM announced Friday that popular radio personalities Atom Smasher and Maria Todd have departed the station. The duo hosted Atom and Maria in the Mornings from 6 a.m. until 10 a.m.

Their last air date was Friday morning.

"As good as they are, they had a specific appeal with the 25 and under (age) range," said Patrick Fant, market manager for Cumulus Media Partners, which has owned KRBE since May. "We're hoping to broaden that a bit. We're about to introduce the market's next big thing." *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.leftfield-psi.net/ghosts/belmez.html


check that out... listen to the recordings.

muahahahahahah.. haha..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I just can not stop :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 12:13 PM~5752964
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 11:37 AM~5752744
> *I stopped listening to 104 krbe back in the early 90's.  About time they did this...
> 
> KRBE drops a.m. duo
> ...


theres too much fucking talk on morning radio.. you can probably catch 5 minutes of music..followed for 45 minutes of lame radio people trying to be funny.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 11 2006, 12:25 PM~5753031
> *:dunno:
> *


baller


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 11 2006, 10:30 AM~5753069
> *wut it do
> *


whut it be??


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 09:45 AM~5752784
> *http://www.leftfield-psi.net/ghosts/belmez.html
> check that out... listen to the recordings.
> 
> ...


Hey Ellie, you sure are fascinated w/the paranormal :scrutinize: 

do you watch Ghost Hunters on SCI-FI?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

anybody watching the fight saturday?? Vargas vs Mosely....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 11 2006, 12:46 PM~5753175
> *anybody watching the fight saturday?? Vargas vs Mosely....
> *


i asked earlier..nobody said shit.. maybe they just ignoring me. :angry: 


but i'm not sure, suppose to go to this party.. they better have fight there..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 10:26 AM~5753042
> *theres too much fucking talk on morning radio..  you can probably catch 5 minutes of music..followed for 45 minutes of lame radio people trying to be funny.
> *



i listen to the mexicanz in the morning, i think they are pretty funny most of the time


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 10:50 AM~5753204
> *i asked earlier..nobody said shit.. maybe they just ignoring me.   :angry:
> but i'm not sure, suppose to go to this party..  they better have fight there..
> *


 ..i wanted to go to cathy's party but i have to work all weekend....so im watching the fight at the house..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 12:50 PM~5753208
> *i listen to the mexicanz in the morning, i think they are pretty funny most of the time
> *


no, they lame too.. thats why i only bang screw on way to da job.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 12:46 PM~5753171
> *Hey Ellie, you sure are fascinated w/the paranormal  :scrutinize:
> 
> do you watch Ghost Hunters on SCI-FI?
> *



I am :biggrin: . Must be all those demons following me around :ugh: .

Ive heard of it, but dont have cable or dish at home so i havent seen it.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 10:52 AM~5753222
> *I am  :biggrin: .  Must be all those demons following me around :ugh: .
> 
> Ive heard of it, but dont have cable or dish at home so i havent seen it.
> *


you got one of those tvs with the turn knob... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 11 2006, 12:51 PM~5753215
> *..i wanted to go to cathy's party but i have to work all weekend....so im watching the fight at the house..
> *


work? DA MAN doing you like that huh? 


i'm never working weekends again in my life..ever ever ever.. fuck Da Man and his money. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 11 2006, 12:53 PM~5753231
> *you got one of those tvs with the turn knob... :biggrin:
> *


no plyers.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 11 2006, 12:53 PM~5753231
> *you got one of those tvs with the turn knob... :biggrin:
> *



and I have the big bunny ears antenna... sucks.
:biggrin: 

nah, I dont watch much tv thats why I never bothered getting cable. I go to my moms to watch the fights...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 10:53 AM~5753233
> *work?  DA MAN doing you like that huh?
> i'm never working weekends again in my life..ever ever ever..  fuck Da Man and his money.  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


im working every day till the weekend of supershow.  My parents are going to get married again 30 yr annv. that saturday.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 10:52 AM~5753222
> *I am  :biggrin: .  Must be all those demons following me around :ugh: .
> 
> Ive heard of it, but dont have cable or dish at home so i havent seen it.
> *



here's another link to view some of their footage.....it's a pretty interesting show...

http://www.scifi.com/ghosthunters/


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 10:55 AM~5753250
> *and I have the big bunny ears antenna... sucks.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i used to have a old cable box where you have to slide the knob side wayz to see each channel... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 11 2006, 12:57 PM~5753261
> *i used to have a old cable box where you have to slide the knob side wayz to see each channel... :biggrin:
> *


ha.. i remember that.. then i upgraded to one with a WIRED remote.. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 12:56 PM~5753258
> *here's another link to view some of their footage.....it's a pretty interesting show...
> 
> http://www.scifi.com/ghosthunters/
> *



Im gonna have to get cable just for that show...  

did you check out the link I posted on the faces?
:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 12:52 PM~5753222
> *I am  :biggrin: .  Must be all those demons following me around :ugh: .
> 
> Ive heard of it, but dont have cable or dish at home so i havent seen it.
> *


do you GHOST Ride too??


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 11:02 AM~5753303
> *Im gonna have to get cable just for that show...
> 
> did you check out the link I posted on the faces?
> ...



yeah...what i like about that tv show is that they don't always find paranormal activity.....sometimes it's stuff you can explain away...the really good episodes are where they do find paranormal stuff, i love it....can't sleep afterwards...but still love to watch it!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 01:18 PM~5753325
> *do you GHOST Ride too??
> 
> 
> *



Ghost Ride the whip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 01:20 PM~5753332
> *yeah...what i like about that tv show is that they don't always find paranormal activity.....sometimes it's stuff you can explain away...the really good episodes are where they do find paranormal stuff, i love it....can't sleep afterwards...but still love to watch it!
> *




:biggrin: 


Ive seen and experienced alot of unexplainable things. So that kind of stuff intrigues (<-for Lonestar) me. 

and for the record, I dont believe in ghosts, as in a dead persons soul... :biggrin: 
I do believe demons are real though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ya'll ask Provok to tell you about Old Greenhouse Rd. at 1:00am while painting under the bridge... :tears: :burn:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 11 2006, 11:27 AM~5753368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would you guys be painting under a bridge at 1am?

did you see the Emily Rose movie?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 01:35 PM~5753403
> *I believe in ghosts, as in dead persons soul.....and demons....if there can be demons why not ghosts?  I don't have a lot of unexplainable things to go on, just one or two....and i don't want any.....don't need personal experiences, I'll just view others' proofs.....now Michael, he and his family have some STORIES :ugh:
> why would you guys be painting under a bridge at 1am?
> 
> ...



:angel: 


I saw Emily Rose...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 01:35 PM~5753403
> *why would you guys be painting under a bridge at 1am?
> *


they were painting the moon? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 01:38 PM~5753420
> *they were painting the moon?  :dunno:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

shhh ya entro il diablo...


5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Dualhex02, ALAC, sixty8imp


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 11:39 AM~5753427
> *:scrutinize:
> *


michael had this friend (white boy) that use to come around a lot back in the day and they would sit on the front porch drinking and talking, a couple of times i jumped out a window ran around to the front of the house and let out the biggest scream i could manage, man they flew off that damn porch ready to run......suckers....got'em every time :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 11:55 AM~5753250
> *and I have the big bunny ears antenna... sucks.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hey I have bunny ears with that little halo ring in the center for "added reception" BUT i definitely dont have the knobs on the TV. So you prefer UHF or VHF stations? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 12:43 PM~5753445
> *shhh ya entro il diablo...
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dualhex02, ALAC, sixty8imp
> *


??? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Latin said to tell everyone that he is fine, power went out where he is at... while he was in the crapper, he said dont worry he can do that with his eyes closed with no problem... He cant get on til the power comes back.

I told him be careful in there, the Mano Pachona was going to get him...
:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 11 2006, 01:46 PM~5753458
> *??? :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 12:48 PM~5753472
> *Latin said to tell everyone that he is fine, power went out where he is at... while he was in the crapper, he said dont worry he can do that with his eyes closed with no problem... He cant get on til the power comes back.
> 
> I told him be careful in there, the Mano Pachona was going to get him...
> ...


You know kids used to get their pet alligators flushed down toilets....sometimes they come back up the system. :0 Tell him to be careful. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 12:48 PM~5753478
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


wassup...just snuck on real quick like before lunch. Im hungry as all heck.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 01:48 PM~5753472
> *Latin said to tell everyone that he is fine, power went out where he is at... while he was in the crapper, he said dont worry he can do that with his eyes closed with no problem... He cant get on til the power comes back.
> 
> I told him be careful in there, the Mano Pachona was going to get him...
> ...


If power is out.. when he wipes.. how can he tell when he wiped enough?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 02:03 PM~5753547
> *If power is out..  when he wipes..  how can he tell when he wiped enough?
> *



he said he was using his cell phone light to check... :barf: :barf:

while on the phone with me, sick focker.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 02:04 PM~5753552
> *he said he was using his cell phone light to check...  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> while on the phone with me, sick focker.
> *


when i broke down sunday.. i called em.. and he just giggled and said "you're interrupting an intimate moment... " then i heard a flush. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 11:50 AM~5753204
> *i asked earlier..nobody said shit.. maybe they just ignoring me.  :angry:
> but i'm not sure, suppose to go to this party..  they better have fight there..
> *


wtf?!?! i answered you!! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 02:39 PM~5753707
> *wtf?!?! i answered you!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 01:04 PM~5753552
> *he said he was using his cell phone light to check...  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> while on the phone with me, sick focker.
> *


 :barf: :banghead: :burn: 

that fool will talk to ANYONE while hes in the restroom.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 02:39 PM~5753707
> *wtf?!?! i answered you!! :angry:
> *


OH YEAH.. you did.. but i figured you trying to flirt..so i didnt count that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 01:40 PM~5753710
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 01:41 PM~5753717
> *OH YEAH.. you did..  but i figured you trying to flirt..so i didnt count that.
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

youre a dayum fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 02:42 PM~5753724
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> youre a dayum fool.
> *


ok.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 12:50 PM~5753208
> *i listen to the mexicanz in the morning, i think they are pretty funny most of the time
> *


they suck also.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 11:52 AM~5753222
> *I am  :biggrin: .  Must be all those demons following me around :ugh: .
> 
> Ive heard of it, but dont have cable or dish at home so i havent seen it.
> *



for the record......i don't play with ghosts...used to live in a haunted house....so forget that....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 01:48 PM~5753472
> *Latin said to tell everyone that he is fine, power went out where he is at... while he was in the crapper, he said dont worry he can do that with his eyes closed with no problem... He cant get on til the power comes back.
> 
> I told him be careful in there, the Mano Pachona was going to get him...
> ...


someone killed it after i left the crapper. went back to take a leak and had to walk out gagging.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2006, 03:03 PM~5753826
> *for the record......i don't play with ghosts...used to live in a haunted house....so forget that....
> *


chicken


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 02:03 PM~5753829
> *someone killed it after i left the crapper.  went back to take a leak and had to walk out gagging.
> *



era el pedo que tiraste on the way out....haha :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 02:05 PM~5753836
> *chicken
> *


beef


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2006, 03:03 PM~5753826
> *for the record......i don't play with ghosts...used to live in a haunted house....so forget that....
> *



:roflmao: 

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 03:03 PM~5753829
> *someone killed it after i left the crapper.  went back to take a leak and had to walk out gagging.
> *


it was your own crap still lingering in there... :barf:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 02:07 PM~5753867
> *it was your own crap still lingering in there...  :barf:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 03:07 PM~5753867
> *it was your own crap still lingering in there...  :barf:
> *


Nope, i was able to flush. THE CRAPPER must lost pressure for the next person. LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:burn: WTF DUDES ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2006, 02:12 PM~5753905
> *:burn: WTF DUDES ...
> *



pinches cochinos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2006, 03:12 PM~5753905
> *:burn: WTF DUDES ...
> *


esos marranos :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wacala... [however it is that you spell that] :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 03:13 PM~5753918
> *wacala... [however it is that you spell that]  :biggrin:
> *


Orale Fozzie the Bear :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 02:01 PM~5753817
> *they suck also.
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 03:01 PM~5753817
> *they suck also.
> *



these guys?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 03:21 PM~5753970
> *these guys?
> 
> 
> ...


Even el gordito in the middle :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 03:21 PM~5753974
> *Even el gordito in the middle  :buttkick:
> *



:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 02:07 PM~5753867
> *it was your own crap still lingering in there...  :barf:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 02:11 PM~5753899
> *Nope, i was able to flush.  THE CRAPPER must lost pressure for the next person.  LOL
> *


I think you stopped up the toilet. :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2006, 01:03 PM~5753826
> *for the record......i don't play with ghosts...used to live in a haunted house....so forget that....
> *


your email to me 
"i think you could still scare the shit out of us.....hahaha my ass...."

:uh: *could?* i still DO....xept i got the kids in on it now  :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 01:21 PM~5753970
> *these guys?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i heard you on that day...didn't know who you were but i was a subscriber :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 03:26 PM~5754011
> *didn't know who you were but i was a subscriber  :biggrin:
> *


shortest lived magazine i think. :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 03:26 PM~5754011
> *your email to me
> "i think you could still scare the shit out of us.....hahaha my ass...."
> 
> ...



can ya'll see that bright light behind me? thats el cucuy that follows me around... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 01:28 PM~5754020
> *can ya'll see that bright light behind me? thats el cucuy that follows me around...  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 funny, i thought it was a L-I-G-H-T, as in light bulb...lamp.... :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 03:28 PM~5754019
> *shortest lived magazine i think.  :dunno:
> *



:angry: :twak: :twak: 

we still around... in time. youll see. 

I thought I was going to have alot more support from everyone else on here, like you and Cathy/Mike, but oh well... :angry: :tears: :tears: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what ever happen to Low Timez?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 03:30 PM~5754037
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> we still around... in time. youll see.
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 03:31 PM~5754047
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 01:30 PM~5754037
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> we still around... in time. youll see.
> ...


Cathy/Mike so now we are "ONE"?

i'll be first in line along w/the rest of Royal Touch when it comes out again so what you talkin' bout?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 03:30 PM~5754038
> *what ever happen to Low Timez?
> *



Low Timez folded also... Chuca gets on here like twice a year :rofl: .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 03:32 PM~5754049
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 03:33 PM~5754062
> *Cathy/Mike  so now we are "ONE"?
> 
> i'll be first in line along w/the rest of Royal Touch when it comes out again so what you talkin' bout?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 01:34 PM~5754069
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: WHENEVER THAT IS........ :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sorry, had to sneak that one in.....payback for the abuelita tell me a story comment.......sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 11 2006, 03:33 PM~5754067
> *Low Timez folded also... Chuca gets on here like twice a year  :rofl: .
> *


oh, whats his name on here?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

just gotta email saying we'll be gettin our second bonus for the year next thurs.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 02:33 PM~5754062
> *Cathy/Mike  so now we are "ONE"?
> 
> i'll be first in line along w/the rest of Royal Touch when it comes out again so what you talkin' bout?
> *


I think he means the names can be used interchangeably in regards to either of you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 04:29 PM~5754496
> *just gotta email saying we'll be gettin our second bonus for the year next thurs.
> *


Damn you are ballin' out of control. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 03:29 PM~5754496
> *just gotta email saying we'll be gettin our second bonus for the year next thurs.
> *


lucky you....we might be getting stiffed with no bonus this year....well at least us. The husband and wife CSO and VP still gets their $125K bonus twice a year. :angry:

Thats why it doesnt pay to be an "employee" and its better to be an owner.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 11 2006, 04:35 PM~5754540
> *lucky you....we might be getting stiffed with no bonus this year....well at least us.  The husband and wife CSO and VP still gets their $125K bonus twice a year. :angry:
> 
> Thats why it doesnt pay to be an "employee" and its better to be an owner.
> *


That's what happens when they have to cover the $$ to pay your assistant. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im gonna have to make some power moves, and be rich like ya'll.. perhaps a bank job.. already got ski mask.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 03:34 PM~5754532
> *Damn you are ballin' out of control.  :0
> *


no im not. imma po' single mother just trying to make it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 04:46 PM~5754657
> *no im not. imma po' single mother just trying to make it.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 11 2006, 03:35 PM~5754540
> *lucky you....we might be getting stiffed with no bonus this year....well at least us.  The husband and wife CSO and VP still gets their $125K bonus twice a year. :angry:
> 
> Thats why it doesnt pay to be an "employee" and its better to be an owner.
> *


that sucks!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 03:44 PM~5754624
> *im gonna have to make some power moves, and be rich like ya'll..  perhaps a bank job..  already got ski mask.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 04:48 PM~5754672
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


like that mask huh.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 03:46 PM~5754660
> *
> *


i know. i should make up a collection fund. wanna donate?!?! :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 04:49 PM~5754697
> *i know. i should make up a collection fund. wanna donate?!?!  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


have to edit that in case someone comes looking around :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 03:51 PM~5754712
> *have to edit that in case someone comes looking around  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: 

alright yall im outta here. :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 02:44 PM~5754624
> *im gonna have to make some power moves, and be rich like ya'll..  perhaps a bank job..  already got ski mask.
> *


i got 3 gats and about 250 rounds and a van let me know when you are ready


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 10:00 PM~5756288
> *i got 3 gats and about 250 rounds and a van let me know when you are ready
> *


 :uh: better stick to a 7-11 in that case. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2006, 08:10 PM~5756364
> *:uh:  better stick to a 7-11 in that case.  :uh:
> *


is that your rag in avatar, nevermind you dont have one.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 10:11 PM~5756373
> *is that your rag in avatar, nevermind you dont have one.
> *


:uh:

Seems like you dont either.... I think Texas Gold is out enjoying it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2006, 09:12 PM~5756377
> *:uh:
> 
> Seems like you dont either.... I think Texas Gold is out enjoying it.
> *


nah he took it back today


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2006, 07:35 AM~5752005
> *I like both muscle and lowrider cars.  Especially a '63 with weld wheels and a 409
> *


I LIKE 62 BUBBLE TOP 409! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 11 2006, 03:37 PM~5754087
> *:uh:  WHENEVER THAT IS........ :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2006, 03:38 PM~5754092
> *oh, whats his name on here?
> *



chucdeville :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 12 2006, 02:32 AM~5757837
> *I LIKE 62 BUBBLE TOP 409!  :thumbsup:
> *


True.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 10:00 PM~5756288
> *i got 3 gats and about 250 rounds and a van let me know when you are ready
> *


i got my 9mm and my .223 HK assault rifle.. and $10 for gas.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 08:09 AM~5758328
> *i got my 9mm and my .223 HK assault rifle..  and $10 for gas.
> *


g4Ng$T4$.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im putting ya'll on ignore, I dont want to get called in as a witness later 

:nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:13 AM~5758347
> *g4Ng$T4$.
> 
> 
> ...


got one of those squirt guns too..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: coolest red x's i seen. probably from site served has blocked..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Is that a hickey on her neck in the first pic?!

:thumbsdown: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how old is she 15


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 08:17 AM~5758364
> *:uh:    coolest red x's i seen.  probably from site served has blocked..
> *


it's your cheap internet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2006, 08:20 AM~5758371
> *how old is she 15
> *


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/139087/amazing_selena_spice/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:20 AM~5758373
> *it's your cheap internet
> *


nothing cheap about it. just that some sites are blocked. 5J&#135;TK-XX1*G-50.00*L-50.00&#135;LA*N-50.00&#135;XX


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see


> *You have attempted to access a website that is restricted because it may violate the American Express Electronic Communications Policy and the Code of Conduct. Internet activity is monitored and suspected violations are reported to the Employee Relations Group for investigation and appropriate disciplinary action up to, and including termination of employment. You may have received this message because you made a keystroke error while attempting to access a legitimate website. Please check your web address. If you did not make an error and you believe this site has been blocked in error, please send an e-mail to the 'Web Blocking' Lotus Notes mailbox. *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma be canned now.. :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 08:25 AM~5758390
> *imma be canned now..    :tears:
> *



might as well enjoy it now... youll be getting the notice soon. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 08:25 AM~5758390
> *imma be canned now..    :tears:
> *


SHET, I'M LOOKING AT pr0n RIGHT NOW. what they going to do? fire me?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: cochino


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 08:34 AM~5758418
> *:uh:  cochino
> *


I'm taking the time to click on links posted in off topic that i was too skeer'd to click on before :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:38 AM~5758432
> *I'm taking the time to click on links posted in off topic that i was too skeer'd to click on before  :uh:
> *


you gonna get hooked on that sexy chocolate.. know i am. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 08:39 AM~5758435
> *you gonna get hooked on that sexy chocolate.. know i am.  :biggrin:
> *


Nah, I dated a black chick in the 90's. That was enough :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=270519&st=120


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2006, 04:29 PM~5754496
> *just gotta email saying we'll be gettin our second bonus for the year next thurs.
> *


yup yup ... second quarter bonus is distributed on July 15th


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2006, 10:12 PM~5756377
> *:uh:
> 
> Seems like you dont either.... I think Texas Gold is out enjoying it.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:04 AM~5758529
> *yup yup ... second quarter bonus is distributed on July 15th
> *


ya'll are like rich huh.. fucking ballas. and i just struggle to make it. think i really am gonna rob a bank. :machinegun:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 07:27 AM~5758406
> *SHET, I'M LOOKING AT pr0n RIGHT NOW.  what they going to do?  fire me?
> *



PRON huh?? than :biggrin: ks for the morning wakeup pics....haha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:06 AM~5758540
> *PRON huh?? than :biggrin: ks for the morning wakeup pics....haha
> *


which ones??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 09:05 AM~5758534
> *ya'll are like rich huh..  fucking ballas.  and i just struggle to make it.    think i really am gonna rob a bank.  :machinegun:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:16 AM~5758360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: these pics?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Monica ... I need someone to drive one of my cars .... you wanna volunteer? I know you know how to cruise them lacs ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 08:05 AM~5758534
> *ya'll are like rich huh..  fucking ballas.  and i just struggle to make it.    think i really am gonna rob a bank.  :machinegun:
> *



i'm ridin shotgun!!! :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: ....cause i'm broke as hell too....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 07:38 AM~5758432
> *I'm taking the time to click on links posted in off topic that i was too skeer'd to click on before  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

this friday is your last day?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:08 AM~5758551
> *Hey Monica ... I need someone to drive one of my cars .... you wanna volunteer?  I know you know how to cruise them lacs ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 08:04 AM~5758529
> *yup yup ... second quarter bonus is distributed on July 15th
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 08:08 AM~5758551
> *Hey Monica ... I need someone to drive one of my cars .... you wanna volunteer?  I know you know how to cruise them lacs ...
> *



CERTIFIED LAC DRIVER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wish me luck fuckers..
bout to go paint my 2nd car in a little bit...
it gunna be a longgggg day!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 09:09 AM~5758554
> *:roflmao:
> 
> this friday is your last day?
> *


You know it. I'm leaving at noon.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:08 AM~5758552
> *i'm ridin shotgun!!! :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: ....cause i'm broke as hell too....
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:10 AM~5758562
> *You know it. I'm leaving at noon.
> *


DO YOU MEAN...YOU'LL BE DRUNK BY NOON?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 08:08 AM~5758551
> *Hey Monica ... I need someone to drive one of my cars .... you wanna volunteer?  I know you know how to cruise them lacs ...
> *


 :0 you talkin bout the black one i was pimpin... :roflmao: 


where you driving your cars to?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:09 AM~5758555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:11 AM~5758564
> *DO YOU MEAN...YOU'LL BE DRUNK BY NOON?? :biggrin:
> *


Sorry man, I don't drink. But might hit up Treasures cabaret for the buffet. Let's roll Monica :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 08:10 AM~5758560
> *wish me luck fuckers..
> bout to go paint my 2nd car in a little bit...
> it gunna be a longgggg day!
> *



good luck :thumbsup: ...you may be painting one mine soon!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:11 AM~5758570
> *:dunno:
> *


Dallas thang :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 09:10 AM~5758560
> *wish me luck fuckers..
> bout to go paint my 2nd car in a little bit...
> it gunna be a longgggg day!
> *



the 87 cutty?

pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:09 AM~5758555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: whats so funny?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 07:12 AM~5758574
> *good luck  :thumbsup: ...you may be painting one mine soon!!!
> *


ohhhhh.. im ready... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 09:11 AM~5758567
> *:0  you talkin bout the black one i was pimpin... :roflmao:
> where you driving your cars to?
> *


:thumbsup: I'll get with you on a email


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:11 AM~5758571
> *Sorry man, I don't drink.  But might hit up Treasures cabaret for the buffet.  Let's roll Monica  :biggrin:
> *


nah ill pass but thanks anyways. maybve next time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 09:12 AM~5758579
> *:ugh: whats so funny?
> *


you get rid of the mitsubishi and move up to a lac also??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 07:12 AM~5758577
> *the 87 cutty?
> 
> pics?
> *


its not a 87..only the front end is.. lol..il post pics tonight if i can..gotta go load up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 09:13 AM~5758584
> *nah ill pass but thanks anyways. maybve next time.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:13 AM~5758585
> *you get rid of the mitsubishi and move up to a lac also??
> *


INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW .... LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 08:10 AM~5758560
> *wish me luck fuckers..
> bout to go paint my 2nd car in a little bit...
> it gunna be a longgggg day!
> *


good luck! its gonna be hot ass hell today and those mosquitos are out 24 hrs a day. fkin sucks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 09:14 AM~5758586
> *its not a 87..only the front end is.. lol..il post pics tonight if i can..gotta go load up..
> *



:angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 08:13 AM~5758581
> *:thumbsup: I'll get with you on a email
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:14 AM~5758588
> *INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW .... LOL
> *


If she did, it was about time. She had more curb checks in those rims than a drunk blind guy would have.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Morning Latin and H-Town riders... :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 08:14 AM~5758590
> *good luck! its gonna be hot ass hell today and those mosquitos are out 24 hrs a day. fkin sucks.
> *



man mosquitos are bad on the west side here......west side nile virus


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:13 AM~5758585
> *you get rid of the mitsubishi and move up to a lac also??
> *


by the end of the month ill be riding in something different.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 09:16 AM~5758604
> *by the end of the month ill be riding in something different.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 08:14 AM~5758588
> *INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW .... LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:15 AM~5758595
> *If she did, it was about time.  She had more curb checks in those rims than a drunk blind guy would have.
> *



:dunno: stevie wonder :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 09:11 AM~5758567
> *:0  you talkin bout the black one i was pimpin... :roflmao:
> where you driving your cars to?
> *


probably the gurly one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:16 AM~5758602
> *Morning Latin and H-Town riders... :wave:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 09:16 AM~5758604
> *by the end of the month ill be riding in something different.
> *


fok dat shit ... ride that hoe till the wheels fall off, remember?! :roflmao: :roflmao: I know I am ... got other things cooking ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:15 AM~5758595
> *If she did, it was about time.  She had more curb checks in those rims than a drunk blind guy would have.
> *


i got rid of those rims along time ago but didnt think it was important enough to post about. maybe i should of though. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:17 AM~5758608
> *:dunno: stevie wonder :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 08:16 AM~5758603
> *man mosquitos are bad on the west side here......west side nile virus
> *


no shit. esp with all this rain we've been having. i fkin hate mosquitos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 09:18 AM~5758619
> *i got rid of those rims along time ago but didnt think it was important enough to post about. maybe i should of though. :ugh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 08:17 AM~5758615
> *fok dat shit ... ride that hoe till the wheels fall off, remember?! :roflmao: :roflmao: I know I am ... got other things cooking ...
> *


 :roflmao: no shit right. thats pretty much what ive done to it already.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Need to buy stock in company that makes OFF!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 08:20 AM~5758632
> *Need to buy stock in company that makes OFF!
> *



or walk around with a bug zapper around your neck....like flava flav's clocks....haha :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 09:20 AM~5758632
> *Need to buy stock in company that makes OFF!
> *


I'm getting shares of stock in the company I'm starting at Monday


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:23 AM~5758641
> *I'm getting shares of stock in the company I'm starting at Monday
> *



butt nekkeds don't count


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:22 AM~5758639
> *or walk around with a bug zapper around your neck....like flava flav's clocks....haha :biggrin:
> *


im writing that down. bling it out with some fake diamonds.. thats gangsta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:22 AM~5758639
> *or walk around with a bug zapper around your neck....like flava flav's clocks....haha :biggrin:
> *


My clock for the party


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 08:23 AM~5758646
> *im writing that down.  bling it out with some fake diamonds..  thats gangsta
> *



man....everyone would be hatin!!! got the bling and the shine.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 09:20 AM~5758630
> *:roflmao: no shit right. thats pretty much what ive done to it already.
> *


FOK IT ... ITS AN A-B RIDE ... OR A POS RIDE .. WHATEVA ... SAME SHIT! LOLOL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:23 AM~5758641
> *I'm getting shares of stock in the company I'm starting at Monday
> *


good move, long as they dont pull an Enron. 


they also have 401k and an ISP? i have about 20k saved in my companys Incentive Savings Plan and another 30k in 401k retirement.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 08:25 AM~5758656
> *FOK IT ... ITS AN A-B RIDE ... OR A POS RIDE .. WHATEVA ... SAME SHIT! LOLOL!
> *



i got one of those....but i also show it at car shows....lac been my daily driver until about 2 weeks ago :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 09:26 AM~5758666
> *good move, long as they dont pull an Enron.
> they also have 401k and an ISP?  i have about 20k saved in my companys Incentive Savings Plan and another 30k  in 401k retirement.
> *


Yep. Plan to retire there unless something even more better comes my way.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:27 AM~5758673
> *Yep.  Plan to retire there unless something even more better comes my way.
> *



TRUE MESKIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:28 AM~5758680
> *TRUE MESKIN
> *


Nope, It's all about the green.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:27 AM~5758673
> *Yep.  Plan to retire there unless something even more better comes my way.
> *


hard to do.. aint like old days when someone could stay with a company 50 fucking years.. companys change so much..and move around... you either want to leave or alot better offer comes along.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know anyone with a tow truck? preferably flatbed.. or a car trailer with a wench?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 09:28 AM~5758683
> *hard to do.. aint like old days when someone could stay with a company 50 fucking years..    companys change so much..and move around...  you either want to leave or alot better offer comes along.
> *


Position i'm taking lets me expand with the company. Could branch out later down the line. True on the last statement.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 09:30 AM~5758699
> *anybody know anyone with a tow truck?  preferably flatbed..  or a car trailer with a wench?
> *


Didn't i hook you up with a #? No seas codo and pay the man 40 bucks :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2006, 07:14 AM~5758590
> *good luck! its gonna be hot ass hell today and those mosquitos are out 24 hrs a day. fkin sucks.
> *


yeah tell me about it.. i just got bit the fuck up.. i guess they like "dark " meat for breakfast


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 08:25 AM~5758656
> *FOK IT ... ITS AN A-B RIDE ... OR A POS RIDE .. WHATEVA ... SAME SHIT! LOLOL!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:32 AM~5758704
> *Didn't i hook you up with a #?  No seas codo and pay the man 40 bucks  :uh:
> *


that day i left him a message.. never called back. its not the 68 though.. i need to get daily to dealership. turns out im still under warranty.. few miles til i would have expired though. but tow is out of pocket.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2006, 08:35 AM~5758715
> *yeah tell me about it.. i just got bit the fuck up.. i guess they like "dark " meat for breakfast
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 09:35 AM~5758719
> *that day i left him a message.. never called back.  its not the 68 though.. i need to get daily to dealership.  turns out im still under warranty..  few miles til i would have expired though.  but tow is out of pocket.
> *


let me ring him, call me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:36 AM~5758724
> *let me ring him, call me.
> *


"da man" moved my cubical.. no phone here.. tech dude suppose to come install sometime this morning. and being on cell is a nono.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 09:28 AM~5758683
> *hard to do.. aint like old days when someone could stay with a company 50 fucking years..    companys change so much..and move around...  you either want to leave or alot better offer comes along.
> *


I've been with this law firm for 5 years and I'm fully vested in the company now :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 09:38 AM~5758732
> *"da man" moved my cubical.. no phone here.. tech dude suppose to come install sometime this morning.  and being on cell is a nono.
> *


damn vato they are doing *office space *moves on you.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:39 AM~5758738
> *damn vato they are doing office space moves on you.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "that's my stapler" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:39 AM~5758736
> *I've been with this law firm for 5 years and I'm fully vested in the company now :biggrin:
> *


i'll be 10 years in december. and i remember when i 1st got hired.. i thought to myself "i wont be here 6 months before they fire me"



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:39 AM~5758738
> *damn vato they are doing office space moves on you.
> *


yup.. movie a classic. "i can't right now.. im gonna have to ask you to come back another time.. i have a meeting with The Bob's"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:40 AM~5758741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: "that's my stapler" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *












http://www.bullshitjob.com/officespace/mystapler.wav


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:43 AM~5758762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Have you transferred all your photoshops already or what? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck your pieces of flare.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 09:44 AM~5758768
> *Have you transferred all your photoshops already or what?  :biggrin:
> *


? gmail saves them all.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Do you all think the Houston LRM show is gonna be packed? I heard there might not even be room for non pre registers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 12 2006, 09:55 AM~5758850
> *Do you all think the Houston LRM show is gonna be packed? I heard there might not even be room for non pre registers.
> *


no.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my swingline. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 12 2006, 07:55 AM~5758850
> *Do you all think the Houston LRM show is gonna be packed? I heard there might not even be room for non pre registers.
> *


  ..i hope so...more rides to look at...and i know Houston will be way better then SA...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 12 2006, 07:06 AM~5758540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: he meant you using "MORE BETTER" :uh: Prof. Martinez



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 12 2006, 07:28 AM~5758683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


family law? criminal law?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 08:17 AM~5758985
> *family law? criminal law?
> *


just asking b/c i might know someone that needs a good criminal lawyer soon, talkin bout robbin banks :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:17 AM~5758985
> *:uh:
> :uh: don't call me to bail you out, call that girl in the pics
> :uh: he meant you using "MORE BETTER" :uh:  Prof. Martinez
> ...


Jesus, next time quote all of the Houston Lowriders topic :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:17 AM~5758985
> *:uh:
> :uh: don't call me to bail you out, call that girl in the pics
> :uh: he meant you using "MORE BETTER" :uh:  Prof. Martinez
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: andale cabron! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

civil law


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2006, 10:19 AM~5758999
> *:uh:
> *


:wave: sup 'fredo :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 09:20 AM~5759004
> *just asking b/c i might know someone that needs a good criminal lawyer soon, talkin bout robbin banks :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn. somebody got busted!!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:21 AM~5759014
> *Jesus, next time quote all of the Houston Lowriders topic  :twak:
> *



awww....no one has ever called me Jesus before.....thanks Latin but there really is no comparison to the son of GOD.......

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:27 AM~5759059
> *awww....no one has ever called me Jesus before.....thanks Latin but there really is no comparison to the son of GOD.......
> 
> :angel:
> ...


You were suppose to read it in spanish "Hey-soos" :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:17 AM~5758985
> *:uh:
> :uh: don't call me to bail you out, call that girl in the pics
> :uh: he meant you using "MORE BETTER" :uh:  Prof. Martinez
> ...


i went to a good skooz.. austin y milby


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 08:28 AM~5759070
> *i went to a good skooz..  austin y milby
> *


just one mental note:
alot is two words...A LOT


no charge


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

One thing i won't miss about this company is the pinche cracker that gurgles his boogers and snot :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:29 AM~5759078
> *just one mental note:
> alot is two words...A LOT
> no charge
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 10:33 AM~5759107
> *One thing i won't miss about this company is the pinche cracker that gurgles his boogers and snot  :burn:
> *


You prolly be fkn up his nose with all that caca smell you be leaving in that office :barf:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:33 AM~5759107
> *One thing i won't miss about this company is the pinche cracker that gurgles his boogers and snot  :burn:
> *



:barf: 

He's probably in a hot rod forum right now typing "One thing I won't miss about this wback leaving is him fckn up the bathrooms" :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

burning the mucous membranes and sh*t...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:36 AM~5759119
> *:barf:
> 
> He's probably in a hot rod forum right now typing "One thing I won't miss about this wback leaving is him fckn up the bathrooms" :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: unawmean?!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 10:35 AM~5759115
> *You prolly be fkn up his nose with all that caca smell you be leaving in that office :barf:
> *


nah, he runs home to take dumps. too good for company crappers.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 08:35 AM~5759115
> *You prolly be fkn up his nose with all that caca smell you be leaving in that office :barf:
> *



HEY, i was thinking the same thing....pinch poke you owe me a coke (w/crown if you come to the party)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:36 AM~5759119
> *:barf:
> 
> He's probably in a hot rod forum right now typing "One thing I won't miss about this wback leaving is him fckn up the bathrooms" :barf:
> *


You must want the dj to not show up? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:37 AM~5759132
> *HEY, i was thinking the same thing....pinch poke you owe me a coke (w/crown if you come to the party)
> *


pinch poke back, you owe me a six pack (of Miller Lite) :biggrin: but Crown is my liquor of choice :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 10:39 AM~5759141
> *:0
> *


ya comadre, i'm just fkn with her


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:37 AM~5759134
> *You must want the dj to not show up?  :dunno:
> *



HEY^^^^^^ WHAT'CHA TALKING ABOUT????? I'M JUST POINTING OUT THAT THERE ARE TWO SIDES TO EVERY STORY.....THOSE FEELINGS ARE PROBABLY MUTUAL IS ALL

gosh.....sensitive...... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:40 AM~5759150
> *HEY^^^^^^ WHAT'CHA TALKING ABOUT?????  I'M JUST POINTING OUT THAT THERE ARE TWO SIDES TO EVERY STORY.....THOSE FEELINGS ARE PROBABLY MUTUAL IS ALL
> 
> gosh.....sensitive...... :uh:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5759149

nope, i don't get sensitive, i just fk with people


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

But I plan to play Devo's Whip It about 7 times Saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 10:39 AM~5759149
> *ya comadre, i'm just fkn with her
> *



no chilles... Im just fkn with you. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 12 2006, 10:35 AM~5759115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 10:41 AM~5759165
> *no chilles... Im just fkn with you.  :biggrin:
> *


no soplas, i know :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 10:42 AM~5759171
> *no soplas, i know  :cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 10:43 AM~5759176
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.ghostfiles.org/ghststories1.htm

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 08:41 AM~5759163
> *But I plan to play Devo's Whip It about 7 times Saturday night  :biggrin:
> *


OK YOU WIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:47 AM~5759203
> *OK YOU WIN
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:41 AM~5759163
> *But I plan to play Devo's Whip It about 7 times Saturday night  :biggrin:
> *



just play monica's songlist....she'll regret talkin shit....hahahaha....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 09:47 AM~5759203
> *OK YOU WIN
> *


no que no chingona....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 10:48 AM~5759208
> *just play monica's songlist....she'll regret talkin shit....hahahaha....
> *


That ruca listens to icehouse tunes. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:49 AM~5759213
> *That ruca listens to icehouse tunes.  :thumbsdown:
> *



ya te dije....dejala...she's from the country....backwoods that is....straight barnyard boogie!!!! yeeeeee haaaaawwwww


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 10:50 AM~5759217
> *ya te dije....dejala...she's from the country....backwoods that is....straight barnyard boogie!!!! yeeeeee haaaaawwwww
> *


something tells me i'm going to end up getting 'tude from her. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:51 AM~5759225
> *something tells me i'm going to end up getting 'tude from her.  LOL
> *



nah...it's all good...but play the wrong music or blow the restroom up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...and you won't get paid....haha...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 10:52 AM~5759230
> *nah...it's all good...but play the wrong music or blow the restroom up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...and you won't get paid....haha...
> *


money gets paid 1st before I set up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:53 AM~5759234
> *money gets paid 1st before I set up
> *



ok..ok...no menudo then.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 10:54 AM~5759244
> *ok..ok...no menudo then.....
> *


That's cool.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 12 2006, 08:45 AM~5759191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:54 AM~5759246
> *That's cool.
> *



aaaaahhh...you don't know what you are missing....ama hooks it up!!! makes you wanna lick the damn bowl....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:55 AM~5759250
> *GHOST STORY #1NIECE IS SETTIN THEM FOOLS UP.....SUCKERS
> :uh:
> :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Oh well, ya los chingamos mike. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 09:55 AM~5759250
> *GHOST STORY #1NIECE IS SETTIN THEM FOOLS UP.....SUCKERS
> :uh:
> :uh:
> ...



chingow.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:58 AM~5759267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Oh well, ya los chingamos mike.  LOL
> *



:twak:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 08:45 AM~5759191
> *http://www.ghostfiles.org/ghststories1.htm
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ghost story #2 
I BELIEVE THAT ONE

ghost story #3

NOT TRUE.....THEY ARE JUST PARANOID.....THE ELASTIC PROBABLY POPPED ON HER CHONIES AND SHE FELT IT ON HER BACK....

I SHOULD APPLY W/TAPS.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 08:55 AM~5759252
> *aaaaahhh...you don't know what you are missing....ama hooks it up!!! makes you wanna lick the damn bowl....
> *



REMINDS ME THAT LYDIA HAS BEEN ASKING FOR SOME MENUDO...POBRECITA...I BETTER GET HER SOME SOON.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 10:59 AM~5759276
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:03 AM~5759296
> *REMINDS ME THAT LYDIA HAS BEEN ASKING FOR SOME MENUDO...POBRECITA...I BETTER GET HER SOME SOON.
> *



i know...mija has been craving it...man...alex was on a sugar spree last night at the carnival....he was like that lil squirrel in over the hedge....cotton candy, dr. pepper, popcorn, snowcone, candy apple....man......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 11:02 AM~5759292
> *ghost story #2
> I BELIEVE THAT ONE
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:05 AM~5759303
> *i know...mija has been craving it...man...alex was on a sugar spree last night at the carnival....he was like that lil squirrel in over the hedge....cotton candy, dr. pepper, popcorn, snowcone, candy apple....man......
> *



C-I-R-C-U-S

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:02 AM~5759292
> *ghost story #2
> I BELIEVE THAT ONE
> 
> ...



you'd be the one getting in trouble for running away....screaming...or jumping out on people while they are looking for ghosts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:07 AM~5759310
> *C-I-R-C-U-S
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



si...eso....i'm still half asleep....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 11:08 AM~5759313
> *you'd be the one getting in trouble for running away....screaming...or jumping out on people while they are looking for ghosts  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:08 AM~5759313
> *you'd be the one getting in trouble for running away....screaming...or jumping out on people while they are looking for ghosts  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



EHLL YEAH :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I THOUGH ABOUT LEAVING THE FRONT DOOR OPEN, HIDING IN THE KIDS' CLOSET WHEN YOU GUYS CAME IN LAST NIGHT BUT DECIDED NOT TO B/C THE BABY WAS ASLEEP

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
LYDIA AND ALEX WOULD'VE CRIED......(YOU TOO?) :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:22 AM~5759023
> *:wave: sup 'fredo :biggrin:
> *


sup girl. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:10 AM~5759322
> *EHLL YEAH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I THOUGH ABOUT LEAVING THE FRONT DOOR OPEN, HIDING IN THE KIDS' CLOSET WHEN YOU GUYS CAME IN LAST NIGHT BUT DECIDED NOT TO B/C THE BABY WAS ASLEEP
> ...



i think i would have had to punch you.....haha.... :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:12 AM~5759328
> *i think i would have had to punch you.....haha.... :angry:
> *



:uh: DENA, YOU WRITING ALL THIS DOWN?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:14 AM~5759341
> *:uh: DENA, YOU WRITING ALL THIS DOWN?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


as smokey would say..........write it down, take a picture...i don't give a fk..... :biggrin: :biggrin: hahaha.....you know if you jump out on me, i'm not responsible for my reflexes..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

HEY MICHAEL, YOU WANT TO GO CHECK OUT THE NEW TEJANO CLUB THIS FRIDAY AFTER YOUR MEETING? JUST FOR A LITTLE BIT....CURIOUS.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:16 AM~5759353
> *HEY MICHAEL, YOU WANT TO GO CHECK OUT THE NEW TEJANO CLUB THIS FRIDAY AFTER YOUR MEETING?  JUST FOR A LITTLE BIT....CURIOUS.......
> *



hello....i do own a phone....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 11:18 AM~5759372
> *hello....i do own a phone....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:16 AM~5759349
> *as smokey would say..........write it down, take a picture...i don't give a fk..... :biggrin:  :biggrin: hahaha.....you know if you jump out on me, i'm not responsible for my reflexes..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I WOULD'VE BEEN LAUGHING MY ASS OFF TO EVEN CARE!!!!!! :biggrin: 

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 12 2006, 09:18 AM~5759372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:20 AM~5759382
> *I WOULD'VE BEEN LAUGHING MY ASS OFF TO EVEN CARE!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!!
> *



payback is a bitch....remember that.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 11:20 AM~5759387
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:21 AM~5759389
> *payback is a bitch....remember that.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



We've known each other what....15 YEARS.....maybe you've scared me 3 times? 4 tops......

on the other hand how many times have i scared you? so bad you grabbed your SHEST???? 

doesn't sound like to big of a challenge


(for me!)


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 09:21 AM~5759391
> *:dunno:
> *



fyi - i'm gonna put those cd's in the mail today.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:25 AM~5759412
> *We've known each other what....15 YEARS.....maybe you've scared me 3 times? 4 tops......
> 
> on the other hand how many times have i scared you?  so bad you grabbed your SHEST????
> ...



i've been holding back...don't want my kids to not have a momma....haha....are you counting the times that you scared me by the way you drive too>??? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Jul 12 2006, 11:27 AM~5759425
> *:uh:
> *



I was waiting for this foo to show up...


:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:27 AM~5759426
> *i've been holding back...don't want my kids to not have a momma....haha....are you counting the times that you scared me by the way you drive too>??? :biggrin:
> *



swangin' and bangin'


man those were the days.....


I'm out


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 10:30 AM~5759441
> *swangin' and bangin'
> man those were the days.....
> I'm out
> *



i swang and bang on purpose......that's daily driving for you.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 11:33 AM~5759467
> *610 north...to 290 north...exit hwy 6...to bryan/college station.........you could always do the directions from the lawrence marshall dealership on hwy 6 & 290.
> *


??????? email me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Jul 12 2006, 10:27 AM~5759425
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUZ UP HTOWN PEEPS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 11:27 AM~5759424
> *fyi - i'm gonna put those cd's in the mail today.
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 12 2006, 10:50 AM~5759511
> *WUZ UP HTOWN PEEPS
> *


wut it do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

did someone say tejano.. thought they said 80's party not 1990 party.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 10:53 AM~5759797
> *did someone say tejano..  thought they said 80's party not 1990 party.
> *



There's a new Tejano club that opened up here in Bryan, just down the rode from where my party is gonna be....gotta go check out Saturday night's competition....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 11:55 AM~5759809
> *There's a new Tejano club that opened up here in Bryan, just down the rode from where my party is gonna be....gotta go check out Saturday night's competition....
> *



road....a friend of mine told me the place was real nice..drinks were expensive, but the place looked good....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:05 PM~5759850
> *road....a friend of mine told me the place was real nice..drinks were expensive, but the place looked good....
> *


*SPELLOWNED!* dang, you caught the teacher :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 12:06 PM~5759855
> *SPELLOWNED!  dang, you caught the teacher  :0
> *



got her earlier too with (hell)....you must had missed it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 12:55 PM~5759809
> *There's a new Tejano club that opened up here in Bryan, just down the rode from where my party is gonna be....gotta go check out Saturday night's competition....
> *


i thought tejano was over with already.. maybe it was only in houston, some other towns might still be hanging on.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 12 2006, 11:05 AM~5759850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's from typing so damn fast!!! i caught EACH one of those after posting but wouldn't let me edit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 01:10 PM~5759877
> *i thought tejano was over with already..  maybe it was only in houston, some other towns might still be hanging on.
> *


Some people don't know how to let it go til it rises again, if that. I'll listen to my cds once in a while but trip out on peeps who insist tejano music never died. :buttkick:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 11:10 AM~5759877
> *i thought tejano was over with already..  maybe it was only in houston, some other towns might still be hanging on.
> *



the new club plays other things besides TEJANO but it's called the new Tejano bar


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 12:10 PM~5759877
> *i thought tejano was over with already..  maybe it was only in houston, some other towns might still be hanging on.
> *



i think that happened when houston turned into screwston.....tejano does pretty good down here....i still jam it too...not everyday, but it still jams...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 12:18 PM~5759893
> *that's from typing so damn fast!!!  i caught EACH one of those after posting but wouldn't let me edit
> *



slow them lil fingers down then.... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 11:19 AM~5759894
> *Some people don't know how to let it go til it rises again, if that.  I'll listen to my cds once in a while but trip out on peeps who insist tejano music never died.  :buttkick:
> *


  

Tejano music Died?????

:ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 12:19 PM~5759894
> *Some people don't know how to let it go til it rises again, if that.  I'll listen to my cds once in a while but trip out on peeps who insist tejano music never died.  :buttkick:
> *



what did you eat ROCKY?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 01:21 PM~5759903
> *
> 
> Tejano music Died?????
> ...


Like I said, some people don't know how to leave it in the past. Conjunto music is the only thing still kicking strong.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 12:21 PM~5759903
> *
> 
> Tejano music Died?????
> ...



JUST IN SCREWSTON.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:22 PM~5759909
> *what did you eat ROCKY?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A burger and almost a ********* :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 12:24 PM~5759922
> *A burger and almost a *******  :buttkick:
> *



get any CRACKERS to go with that *******?? :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

but the people that listen to "screw" arent the same ones that listened to tejano... so it must be something else.

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:26 PM~5759937
> *get any CRACKERS to go with that *******?? :biggrin:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ask provok. LOL "damn fool let that nga go"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 12:27 PM~5759946
> *but the people that listen to "screw" arent the same ones that listened to tejano... so it must be something else.
> 
> :dunno:
> *



i meant that as in screwed music took over houston.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 12 2006, 11:22 AM~5759909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE ME SOME SALGADO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 01:27 PM~5759946
> *but the people that listen to "screw" arent the same ones that listened to tejano... so it must be something else.
> 
> :dunno:
> *


True. The market for tejano music declined due to an uprise in paisas moving in and radio stations meeting their demand since that's where the $$ is right now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 12:27 PM~5759947
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ask provok.  LOL  "damn fool let that nga go"
> *



because he saw the "EYE OF THE TIGER"....y se susto....haha :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:29 PM~5759955
> *because he saw the "EYE OF THE TIGER"....y se susto....haha :angry:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 12:55 PM~5759809
> *There's a new Tejano club that opened up here in Bryan, just down the rode from where my party is gonna be....gotta go check out Saturday night's competition....
> *


i thought tejano was over with already.. maybe it was only in houston, some other towns might still be hanging on.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 01:31 PM~5759968
> *i thought tejano was over with already..  maybe it was only in houston, some other towns might still be hanging on.
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 12:31 PM~5759968
> *i thought tejano was over with already..  maybe it was only in houston, some other towns might still be hanging on.
> *



there are really no good clubs here at all....a tejano club will be good because they won't only play tejano....but it will keep the knuckle heads away if you know what i mean.....the music down here is strictly norteno, and banda....not any tejano or conjunto played on the radio....not even a rap station now...got bought out....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 01:31 PM~5759968
> *i thought tejano was over with already..  maybe it was only in houston, some other towns might still be hanging on.
> *


Don't tell your primo Jesse that. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:29 PM~5759955
> *because he saw the "EYE OF THE TIGER"....y se susto....haha :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 01:34 PM~5759988
> *Don't tell your primo Jesse that.  LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:34 PM~5759987
> *there are really no good clubs here at all....a tejano club will be good because they won't only play tejano....but it will keep the knuckle heads away if you know what i mean.....the music down here is strictly norteno, and banda....not any tejano or conjunto played on the radio....not even a rap station now...got bought out....
> *


I got to play *FOOTLOOSE* for your party. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 12:36 PM~5760008
> *I got to play FOOTLOOSE for your party.  :cheesy:
> *



and WHIP IT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 01:36 PM~5760005
> *:uh:
> *


He was born 10 yrs too late.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Will there ever be an fm tejano station again in Houston?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:34 PM~5759987
> *there are really no good clubs here at all....a tejano club will be good because they won't only play tejano....but it will keep the knuckle heads away if you know what i mean.....the music down here is strictly norteno, and banda....not any tejano or conjunto played on the radio....not even a rap station now...got bought out....
> *


ewww.. no wonder this 80's bash is a big deal there..and everybody wanted in on it. do ya'll have cable tv yet? 













j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 12 2006, 01:37 PM~5760015
> *Will there ever be an fm tejano station again in Houston?
> *


lets hope not.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 12 2006, 11:34 AM~5759987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S NOT HIS PARTY HOMIE....IT'S MINE, MONICA'S AND ROSA'S

AND ROSA LOVES THAT SONG......I'M PRETTY FOND OF IT TOO :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 12:37 PM~5760017
> *ewww..  no wonder this 80's bash is a big deal there..and everybody wanted in on it.    do ya'll have cable tv yet?
> j/k
> *



NOPE....WE HARDLY HAVE STREET LIGHTS....I'M BRING MY CANDY COATED CARRIAGE TO LRM....42" DAYTONS....CHROME STEEL STRIP AND WOOD CENTERS.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 12 2006, 01:37 PM~5760015
> *Will there ever be an fm tejano station again in Houston?
> *


One out of the boonies was trying to expand into houston recently (family owned) couldn't afford to keep it up. Other than that there's a show that comes out on saturday from 7-9pm on FM


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 01:38 PM~5760023
> *lets hope not.
> *


 :roflmao: I remember when all the females were wearing the wranglers and rocky mountains, that was pretty nice. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 01:39 PM~5760027
> *YEAH BUT DON'T WORRY YOU STILL HAVE THE DIRTY SOCK  :uh:
> IT'S NOT HIS PARTY HOMIE....IT'S MINE, MONICA'S AND ROSA'S
> 
> ...


OH my bad, i keep forgetting  "macalac=mike"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:39 PM~5760029
> *NOPE....WE HARDLY HAVE STREET LIGHTS....I'M BRING MY CANDY COATED CARRIAGE TO LRM....42" DAYTONS....CHROME STEEL STRIP AND WOOD CENTERS.... :biggrin:
> *


ok..but watch you back.. theres some Katrina Evacs that'll try to take yo ride. :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 12 2006, 01:39 PM~5760034
> *:roflmao: I remember when all the females were wearing the wranglers and rocky mountains, that was pretty nice. :biggrin:
> *


Those chicks in those jeans would look like their pan' was customly opened to air them out. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 12 2006, 12:39 PM~5760034
> *:roflmao: I remember when all the females were wearing the wranglers and rocky mountains, that was pretty nice. :biggrin:
> *



I THINK THAT MONICA STILL WEARS ROCKIES..... HAHA....SHE'LL PROBABLY WEAR THEM TO THEIR 80'S PARTY.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 12 2006, 11:37 AM~5760011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mac2lac=Mike

Alac=Cathy

:angry: both opened by me

jack moves


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 12:41 PM~5760044
> *Those chicks in those jeans would look like their pan' was customly opened to air them out.  LOL
> *



MOOSE KNUCKLE......haha...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 01:41 PM~5760044
> *Those chicks in those jeans would look like their pan' was customly opened to air them out.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2006, 12:40 PM~5760041
> *ok..but watch you back..  theres some Katrina Evacs that'll try to take yo ride.  :guns:
> *



i have an escalade front clip on it....they won't recognize it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:43 PM~5760062
> *i have an escalade front clip on it....they won't recognize it.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 01:42 PM~5760056
> *MOOSE KNUCKLE......haha...
> *


I like pan' like the next guy, but damn, why the hell would they want to partir it soo much??

Bad thing O.S.H.A. never saw that or they'd put rules and regulations when a torta decided to sport them. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 01:45 PM~5760076
> *I like pan' like the next guy, but damn, why the hell would they want to partir it soo much??
> 
> Bad thing O.S.H.A. never saw that or they'd put rules and regulations when a torta decided to sport them.  LOL
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 01:56 PM~5760089
> *:roflmao:
> *













them rucas had "cougars"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 12:59 PM~5760108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the last one is the MOOSE KNUCKLE edition....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 12:45 PM~5760076
> *I like pan' like the next guy, but damn, why the hell would they want to partir it soo much??
> 
> Bad thing O.S.H.A. never saw that or they'd put rules and regulations when a torta decided to sport them.  LOL
> *



that's cause osha invested in a cream for chapped lips....hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2006, 12:39 PM~5760029
> *NOPE....WE HARDLY HAVE STREET LIGHTS....I'M BRING MY CANDY COATED CARRIAGE TO LRM....42" DAYTONS....CHROME STEEL STRIP AND WOOD CENTERS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 12 2006, 12:27 PM~5759946
> *but the people that listen to "screw" arent the same ones that listened to tejano... so it must be something else.
> 
> :dunno:
> *


mayne hold up :uh: ....i jam both


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2006, 02:58 PM~5760460
> *mayne hold up :uh: ....i jam both
> *


You related to chingo bling :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2006, 02:58 PM~5760460
> *mayne hold up :uh: ....i jam both
> *



anomaly.

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont listen to mojo music.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HAA...


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2006, 11:11 AM~5759326
> *sup girl. :cheesy:
> *


we need to drink some beer again :biggrin: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 12 2006, 11:14 AM~5759341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 12 2006, 12:39 PM~5760034
> *:roflmao: I remember when all the females were wearing the wranglers and rocky mountains, that was pretty nice. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 02:41 PM~5760785
> *we need to drink some beer again :biggrin: :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


oh its on, i'ma hold you to that :biggrin: 































:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2006, 05:07 PM~5761259
> *oh its on, i'ma hold you to that :biggrin:
> :ugh:
> *


:thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 04:11 PM~5761286
> *:thumbsup: :tongue:
> *


Dena esa foto en offtopic de ti esta :thumbsup:

Officially named : Gottis Nalgona :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 12 2006, 05:11 PM~5761297
> *Dena esa foto en offtopic de ti esta :thumbsup:
> 
> Officially named : Gottis Nalgona :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :happysad: I was actin' a fool and my primo caught it on camera :roflmao: :biggrin: :angel: :happysad:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 04:16 PM~5761340
> *:roflmao: :happysad: I was actin' a fool and my primo caught it on camera :roflmao: :biggrin: :angel: :happysad:
> *


Dios bendiga at tu primo for the great shot :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 12 2006, 05:17 PM~5761343
> *Dios bendiga at tu primo for the great shot :biggrin:
> *


I'll let you smell my hand cabron


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Jul 12 2006, 05:17 PM~5761343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 12 2006, 04:11 PM~5761297
> *Dena esa foto en offtopic de ti esta :thumbsup:
> 
> Officially named : Gottis Nalgona :biggrin:
> *


link


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 04:17 PM~5761348
> *I'll let you smell my hand cabron
> *


Para la otra le rovas un clason perro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jul 12 2006, 05:20 PM~5761380
> *Para la otra le rovas un clason perro  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ya lo sabes, ziplocked tambien.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2006, 05:20 PM~5761376
> *link
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5758374


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 05:24 PM~5761406
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums
> *


:uh: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2006, 05:20 PM~5761376
> *link
> *


:nono:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2006, 05:41 PM~5761543
> *:uh: :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 04:24 PM~5761406
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5758374
> *


right click saved :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 12 2006, 06:35 PM~5761891
> *right click saved :biggrin:
> *


x2

gonna become a classic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 07:15 AM~5758595
> *If she did, it was about time.  She had more curb checks in those rims than a drunk blind guy would have.
> *


yea no shit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2006, 08:20 AM~5758371
> *how old is she 15
> *


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

"blah"
here ya go fuckers...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm.. happy bday to me.. thinking butt naked club..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 03:20 AM~5764949
> *hmmm..  happy bday to me..  thinking butt naked club..
> *


happy bday homie


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 06:36 AM~5765320
> *happy bday homie
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 01:20 AM~5764949
> *hmmm..  happy bday to me..  thinking butt naked club..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone know about a seafoam or pea green colors 63 cv, saw it on the beltway and 288 broke down on the side it was clean though look like some black guys. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 02:20 AM~5764949
> *hmmm..  happy bday to me..  thinking butt naked club..
> *


happy birthday! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2006, 07:11 PM~5762525
> *yea no shit.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2006, 07:39 AM~5765334
> *x2
> *


i'll call you later today. just might make my last day here today. don't feel like doing shit as usual.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2006, 04:17 PM~5761348
> *I'll let you smell my hand cabron
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum we got the hook up on breakfast this morning...


kolaches and donuts! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 08:21 AM~5765470
> *dayum we got the hook up on breakfast this morning...
> kolaches and donuts! :cheesy:
> *


PICS?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 07:21 AM~5765472
> *PICS?
> *


im too busy eating. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 13 2006, 07:36 AM~5765320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum im full!! :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 07:48 AM~5765629
> *gracias
> gracias
> hater
> ...



happy bday!!!...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 06:36 AM~5765320
> *happy bday homie
> *



haha..i can't believe you posted that link...there are some crazy pics of you on there too....haha... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2006, 08:51 AM~5765644
> *haha..i can't believe you posted that link...there are some crazy pics of you on there too....haha... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't give a shit. It's all in fun. People who fear getting photoshopped = panochas


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 08:06 AM~5765702
> *I don't give a shit.  It's all in fun.  People who fear getting photoshopped = panochas
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 02:20 AM~5764949
> *hmmm..  happy bday to me..  thinking butt naked club..
> *


happy bday


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sumbody in offtopic was asking for this pic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 09:49 AM~5765950
> *sumbody in offtopic was asking for this pic
> 
> 
> ...


That pic was posted ages ago no0b.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 08:49 AM~5765950
> *sumbody in offtopic was asking for this pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Those were the days of me and dena showing each other e-love :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Miiissesss jones misses jones misses jonesssss we got a thingggoing onnnnn....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 08:50 AM~5765955
> *That pic was posted ages ago no0b.
> *


congrats your the first one to call me a no0b old timer :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 09:59 AM~5765986
> *congrats your the first one to call me a no0b  old timer  :biggrin:
> *


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 08:58 AM~5765985
> *Miiissesss jones misses jones misses jonesssss we got a thingggoing onnnnn....
> 
> 
> ...


damn im starting to feel a lil sick now :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 09:59 AM~5765986
> *congrats your the first one to call me a no0b  old timer  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: 

He's feisty today... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 08:59 AM~5765989
> *Gracias  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 09:01 AM~5765996
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> He's feisty today...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 10:01 AM~5765996
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> He's feisty today...  :biggrin:
> *


Last day at work. LOL

El jefe tried to give me the guilt trip since i told him today was my last instead of tomorrow as i planned. i just looked at him ------> :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:02 AM~5766010
> *Last day at work.  LOL
> 
> El jefe tried to give me the guilt trip since i told him today was my last instead of tomorrow as i planned.  i just looked at him ------>  :uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 03:20 AM~5764949
> *hmmm..  happy bday to me..  thinking butt naked club..
> *


Happy Birthday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I can't wait for her to post me on the crapper


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:06 AM~5766027
> *I can't wait for her to post me on the crapper
> *


 cabron ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

should i do it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 08:57 AM~5765980
> *Those were the days of me and dena showing each other e-love  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 08:58 AM~5765985
> *Miiissesss jones misses jones misses jonesssss we got a thingggoing onnnnn....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 10:19 AM~5766091
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't hate on my bikini biatch! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 09:01 AM~5765996
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> He's feisty today...  :biggrin:
> *


i think he forgot to take his vitamins this morning.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 09:15 AM~5766066
> * cabron ...
> 
> 
> ...


:burn: latin looks like hes straining... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 10:21 AM~5766101
> *:burn: latin looks like hes straining...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know it. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 09:20 AM~5766093
> *don't hate on my bikini biatch! :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


sshhiiittttt i wanna pick one up myself! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 10:23 AM~5766113
> *sshhiiittttt i wanna pick one up myself! :biggrin:
> *


i like this one better


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:24 AM~5766118
> *i like this one better
> 
> 
> ...


That's my sexy pose :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:24 AM~5766118
> *i like this one better
> 
> 
> ...



Theres your Blvd Kings Model material Latin... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 10:31 AM~5766148
> *Theres your Blvd Kings Model material Latin...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 09:31 AM~5766148
> *Theres your Blvd Kings Model material Latin...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 09:38 AM~5766173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos that?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 10:41 AM~5766183
> *whos that?
> *


That's Latin's lover ... he emailed me their wedding pic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 10:44 AM~5766196
> *That's Latin's lover ... he emailed me their wedding pic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 09:44 AM~5766196
> *That's Latin's lover ... he emailed me their wedding pic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 10:41 AM~5766183
> *whos that?
> *


1984CADDY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 09:46 AM~5766204
> *:twak:  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 09:47 AM~5766207
> *1984CADDY
> *


oh ok. :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 10:47 AM~5766206
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I dunno ... but Latin looks happier in that pic ... like he's thinking "oh yeah ... I'm a get me some tonight" :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

on the chia mr t u should of gave me platinum chains foo


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

gold is old


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 09:49 AM~5766222
> *I dunno ... but Latin looks happier in that pic ... like he's thinking "oh yeah ... I'm a get me some tonight" :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:
> *



haha....ya'll are crazy....was that a :biggrin: RO thong bikini?? haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 09:49 AM~5766222
> *I dunno ... but Latin looks happier in that pic ... like he's thinking "oh yeah ... I'm a get me some tonight" :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:
> *


yeah hes happier cuz he has the younger one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 09:47 AM~5766206
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ay mijo....you look so happy latin....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 10:49 AM~5766222
> *I dunno ... but Latin looks happier in that pic ... like he's thinking "oh yeah ... I'm a get me some tonight" :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:
> *


We divorced due to Dena


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 10:06 AM~5766026
> *Happy Birthday
> *


gracias


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 08:21 AM~5765470
> *dayum we got the hook up on breakfast this morning...
> kolaches and donuts! :cheesy:
> *


did u say DONUTS! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 13 2006, 09:58 AM~5766263
> *did u say DONUTS! :biggrin:
> *


what's up homie....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2006, 10:59 AM~5766267
> *what's up homie....
> *


CHILLEN MAYNE, WHAT U UPTO?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 09:49 AM~5766222
> *I dunno ... but Latin looks happier in that pic ... like he's thinking "oh yeah ... I'm a get me some tonight" :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wheres that popeye pic...??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 09:57 AM~5766256
> *We divorced due to Dena
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

WHIP IT!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 13 2006, 10:02 AM~5766278
> *CHILLEN MAYNE, WHAT U UPTO?
> *



same thing homie....gettin ready for the show yet??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 11:02 AM~5766283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> wheres that popeye pic...??
> *


you going to make me bust out my external h.d. and bring up some old photoshops losv20 did of you :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:57 AM~5766256
> *We divorced due to Dena
> 
> 
> ...


You're gonna get me killed by his wife foolio


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 13 2006, 09:58 AM~5766263
> *did u say DONUTS! :biggrin:
> *


i knew you'd pop up soon! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 11:03 AM~5766291
> *You're gonna get me killed by his wife foolio
> *


Leave me your new project in the will :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:05 AM~5766303
> *Leave me your new project in the will  :angel:
> *



i want the lac :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 10:03 AM~5766291
> *You're gonna get me killed by his wife foolio
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 09:24 AM~5766118
> *i like this one better
> 
> 
> ...


I gots one of big juanito but its no fun cause he dont come round these parts no more.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 13 2006, 10:03 AM~5766291
> *You're gonna get me killed by his wife foolio
> *


if she gets mad shes going after latin so dont worry. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 10:15 AM~5766350
> *if she gets mad shes going after latin so dont worry. :biggrin:
> *


Howd you get dragged into all this photoshopping battle anyway? Did you anger the photoshop gods? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 13 2006, 11:05 AM~5766303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 11:15 AM~5766350
> *if she gets mad shes going after latin so dont worry. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

21k.. hmmmm..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 13 2006, 10:20 AM~5766373
> *Howd you get dragged into all this photoshopping battle anyway?  Did you anger the photoshop gods? :biggrin:
> *


i dont know.there just picking on me cuz im a noob.i need to learn how to photoshop. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 11:37 AM~5766463
> *21k.. hmmmm..
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone and their babies mama has one :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:34 AM~5766449
> *:cheesy:
> *


dont smile foo shes a black belt in tae kwon do.i think thats how u spell it. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 11:47 AM~5766519
> *Everyone and their babies mama has one  :thumbsdown:
> *


aint much out there i like in cars. DTS 300c Magnum only ones i can think of,that i like.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 11:47 AM~5766519
> *Everyone and their babies mama has one  :thumbsdown:
> *



TRUE DAT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 11:48 AM~5766526
> *dont smile foo shes a black belt in tae kwon do.i think thats how u spell it. :biggrin:
> *


That's cool. I know Mexican Judo


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up goof dog


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 10:33 AM~5766733
> *wuz up goof dog
> *


wuz da deal C-note....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:53 AM~5766557
> *That's cool.  I know Mexican Judo
> *



chinese stars out of tortillas don't count....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2006, 10:37 AM~5766750
> *chinese stars out of tortillas don't count....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

chillin.lettin these fools photoshop me.lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 11:53 AM~5766557
> *That's cool.  I know Mexican Judo
> *


ok..guess you been waiting on someone to set your joke up.. TELL US.. WHATS MEXICAN JUDO.. 









:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:38 AM~5766753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 10:53 AM~5766557
> *That's cool.  I know Mexican Judo
> *


my girl said U JUDO KNOW IF I HAVE A GUN. JUDO KNOW IF I HAVE A KNIFE. (WITH A MEXICAN ACCENT):biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 11:41 AM~5766772
> *my girl said U JUDO KNOW IF I HAVE A GUN. JUDO KNOW IF I HAVE A KNIFE. (WITH A MEXICAN ACCENT):biggrin:
> *



don't forget the old tortilla stars.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2006, 11:39 AM~5766762
> *
> *



what's up my EMPIRE homies???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 12:39 PM~5766759
> *ok..guess you been waiting on someone to set your joke up..  TELL US.. WHATS MEXICAN JUDO..
> :uh:
> *


Nah, i have been busy packing up at the office.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 12:45 PM~5766803
> *Nah, i have been busy packing up at the office.
> *


you gonna cry huh??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2006, 11:43 AM~5766790
> *what's up my EMPIRE homies???
> *


chillin :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 12:46 PM~5766808
> *you gonna cry huh??
> *


Nope, that's bitchmoves. I'm going to get ready for the weekend.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 11:46 AM~5766808
> *you gonna cry huh??
> *


 :tears:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 12 2006, 09:20 AM~5759382
> *I WOULD'VE BEEN LAUGHING MY ASS OFF TO EVEN CARE!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> IT IS SO ON NOW*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 13 2006, 12:50 PM~5766830
> *:uh:
> 
> just for the record:  IT IS SO ON NOW
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I GOT $5 ON THE RUCA!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2006, 11:43 AM~5766790
> *what's up my EMPIRE homies???
> *


how are the RT homies? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2006, 10:43 AM~5766790
> *what's up my EMPIRE homies???
> *


wish i could be partying with my RT bros in bryan this weekend...but this job has me 7 days a week until super show :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2006, 12:58 PM~5766890
> *wish i could be partying with my RT bros in bryan this weekend...but this job has me 7 days a week until super show :angry:
> *


Don't forget to ring me up tonight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 01:03 PM~5766929
> *Don't forget to ring me up tonight.
> *


you boozing 2nite?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 01:05 PM~5766944
> *you boozing 2nite?
> *


Nah, H.L.C. b'ness.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 01:07 PM~5766968
> *Nah, H.L.C. b'ness.
> *


oh..nevermind.. i was down too drink. thinkin stop at liquor world and ring up a honey. yup yup.. use that line.. "i know u dont like to, but its my bday"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 01:21 PM~5767000
> *oh..nevermind.. i was down too drink.    thinkin stop at liquor world and ring up a honey.  yup yup..  use that line.. "i know u dont like to, but its my bday"
> *


bring your brew over, i'll be mixing and practicing at home.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 01:25 PM~5767018
> *bring your brew over, i'll be mixing and practicing at home.
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 12:25 PM~5767018
> *bring your brew over, i'll be mixing and practicing at home.
> *











yeah bring your brew. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 01:30 PM~5767044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 01:30 PM~5767044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Travieso classic photoshop.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

dont know just looked funny. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 01:39 PM~5767093
> *dont know just looked funny. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cool i'm out, catch you all around. peace.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2006, 01:50 PM~5767140
> *cool i'm out, catch you all around.  peace.
> *



We havent seen the last of this vato... just wait.


:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 13 2006, 11:50 AM~5766830
> *:uh:
> 
> just for the record:  IT IS SO ON NOW
> *



it was on last night.....gotcha!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 12:51 PM~5767147
> *We havent seen the last of this vato... just wait.
> :biggrin:
> *


im sure about that :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 01:01 PM~5767194
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2006, 11:56 AM~5767170
> *it was on last night.....gotcha!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
you should be glad I didn't punch you when you jumped from behind that truck

"I'm not responsible for my reflexes"

:twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 12:21 PM~5767000
> *oh..nevermind.. i was down too drink.    thinkin stop at liquor world and ring up a honey.  yup yup..  use that line.. "i know u dont like to, but its my bday"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 13 2006, 12:30 PM~5767044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 02:20 PM~5767253
> *:roflmao:
> *


by HONEY.. i didnt mean you..sorry for any confusion. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 12:51 PM~5767147
> *We havent seen the last of this vato... just wait.
> :biggrin:
> *


yup. give him bout a day or two and he'll be back on LIL.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 01:21 PM~5767263
> *by HONEY.. i didnt mean you..sorry for any confusion.  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: yea i knew that. :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 02:22 PM~5767267
> *yup. give him bout a day or two and he'll be back on LIL.
> *



he'll be going through withdrawls soon.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 02:23 PM~5767275
> *:buttkick: yea i knew that. :tongue:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 01:25 PM~5767283
> *he'll be going through withdrawls soon.
> *


im sure he'll be txting ya'll like crazy. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 01:28 PM~5767308
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick: go get me a burrito! :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 01:25 PM~5767283
> *he'll be going through withdrawls soon.
> *


I thought he bragged about going without drawls? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 02:29 PM~5767326
> *:buttkick: go get me a burrito! :angry:
> *



owned.

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 13 2006, 02:30 PM~5767331
> *I thought he bragged about going without drawls? :dunno:
> *



:barf: :barf: 

they let you out to play?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 13 2006, 01:17 PM~5767239
> *:uh:
> you should be glad I didn't punch you when you jumped from behind that truck
> 
> ...



did you get that dena??.....write it down...hurry.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

oh come on...you love being scared...delayed scream and all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 02:29 PM~5767326
> *:buttkick: go get me a burrito! :angry:
> *


DAMN.. OK.. YOU LUCKY I LIKE ABUSIVE WOMAN..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 13 2006, 01:17 PM~5767239
> *:uh:
> you should be glad I didn't punch you when you jumped from behind that truck
> 
> ...



did you get that dena??.....write it down...hurry.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

oh come on...you love being scared...delayed scream and all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

DAMNed server :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 13 2006, 01:47 PM~5767371
> *DAMNed server  :thumbsdown:
> *


and thats that they took away the ability to upload pics!! :angry: Imagine if that feature was enabled?!? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2006, 02:29 PM~5767326
> *:buttkick: go get me a burrito! :angry:
> *


DAMN.. OK.. YOU LUCKY I LIKE ABUSIVE WOMAN..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2006, 01:35 PM~5767361
> *DAMN.. OK..    YOU LUCKY I LIKE ABUSIVE WOMAN..
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Q~VOLE HOUSTONE*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im tired....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

JUST GIVING YALL BOYS THE HEADS UP, MY SUBURBAN IS GOIN TO BE IN A FOOTBALL POT SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT IN. ITS GOIN TO BE FOR THE THANKSGIVIN DAY GAME AND THE SQUARES ARE GOIN FOR $100 EACH. JUST STARTED YESTERDAY AND ALREADY SOLD 25 SQUARES SO STEP UR GAME UP PEOPLE. FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP AT 713-303-5056 NICK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many squares are there.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2006, 09:03 PM~5769947
> *how many squares are there.
> *


100


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2006, 09:01 PM~5769932
> *JUST GIVING YALL BOYS THE HEADS UP, MY SUBURBAN IS GOIN TO BE IN A FOOTBALL POT SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT IN. ITS GOIN TO BE FOR THE THANKSGIVIN DAY GAME AND THE SQUARES ARE GOIN FOR  $100 EACH. JUST STARTED YESTERDAY AND ALREADY SOLD 25 SQUARES SO STEP UR GAME UP PEOPLE. FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP AT 713-303-5056 NICK
> *


OH YEAH, ALL CALLS ARE CONFIDENTIAL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2006, 10:01 PM~5769932
> *JUST GIVING YALL BOYS THE HEADS UP, MY SUBURBAN IS GOIN TO BE IN A FOOTBALL POT SO LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT IN. ITS GOIN TO BE FOR THE THANKSGIVIN DAY GAME AND THE SQUARES ARE GOIN FOR  $100 EACH. JUST STARTED YESTERDAY AND ALREADY SOLD 25 SQUARES SO STEP UR GAME UP PEOPLE. FOR MORE INFO HIT ME UP AT 713-303-5056 NICK
> *


pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

MY PARTY IS TOMORROW, PLEASE BE SURE TO SEND ME YOUR NAME IF YOU WANT TO COME.....IF YOU ALREADY SENT ME A PM OR EMAIL THEN YOU ARE DEF. ON THERE......EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 14 2006, 06:35 AM~5771812
> *MY PARTY IS TOMORROW, PLEASE BE SURE TO SEND ME YOUR NAME IF YOU WANT TO COME.....IF YOU ALREADY SENT ME A PM OR EMAIL THEN YOU ARE DEF. ON THERE......EMAIL ME AT [email protected]
> *



:dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jul 14 2006, 05:45 AM~5771828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cant make party..but i wanna see latin dressed like a break dancer. so take pics. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cannot forget the pics!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

1. will have to wait till i get the film developed (35mm)  
2. no scanner, not sure when I could/would get them uploaded :angry: 
3. most of the pics will probably be lopsided, back of people's head and too dark b/c i forgot to turn on the flash :thumbsdown: 

sucks not having a digital camera :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 14 2006, 08:01 AM~5771868
> *1. will have to wait till i get the film developed (35mm)
> 2. no scanner, not sure when I could/would get them uploaded :angry:
> 3. most of the pics will probably be lopsided, back of people's head and too dark b/c i forgot to turn on the flash :thumbsdown:
> ...


good thing its an 80's party.. sounds like an 80's camera. 

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 06:02 AM~5771870
> *good thing its an 80's party..  sounds like an 80's camera.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

80s party

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that reminds me..i got party to be at tonight. also, i might be throwing a party for the fight tomorrow.. let ya'll know if i go thru wif it.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2006, 06:08 AM~5771883
> *80s party
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



:uh: 

the 80's jammed!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 14 2006, 08:13 AM~5771901
> *:uh:
> 
> the 80's jammed!!
> *


dont mind lone star.. he just wasn't born yet.. he a youngsta.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

We're giving away an 80's mix cd at the door, we got mc rob bass, michael j.'s billie jean, joan jett, poison, pat benatar, madonna, cyndi lauper, the jetts, milli vanilli, lisa lisa, the bangles, when in rome, salt n pepa, guns n roses,atomic dog, rock me amadeus, brass monkey.......

^JAMS^


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 14 2006, 08:17 AM~5771916
> *We're giving away an 80's mix cd at the door, we got mc rob bass, michael j.'s billie jean, joan jett, poison, pat benatar, madonna, cyndi lauper, the jetts, milli vanilli, lisa lisa, the bangles, when in rome, salt n pepa, guns n roses,atomic dog, rock me amadeus, brass monkey.......
> 
> ^JAMS^
> *


it was in the 90's.but MJ's best song in my opinion was Smooth Criminal. goes hard screwed.. (yeah i screwed it and what)


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

MY FAV. MJ SONG IS DIRTY DIANA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 07:02 AM~5771870
> *good thing its an 80's party..  sounds like an 80's camera.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 08:24 AM~5771938
> *:roflmao:
> *


damn.. you actually on time to work this morning?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 07:25 AM~5771943
> *damn.. you actually on time to work this morning?
> *


well i was 8 mins late but whos counting.... :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

alac's cam


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda quiet without latin. bet he taking a shit right now while going thru LIL withdraw


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 07:28 AM~5771960
> *kinda quiet without latin.  bet he taking a shit right now while going thru LIL withdraw
> *


ah how sweet...youre already missin latin. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 08:34 AM~5771981
> *ah how sweet...youre already missin latin. :tears:
> *


dont try making me sound gay.. :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you ol i love rock and roll lookin ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 08:27 AM~5771954
> *alac's cam
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet Kodak!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 07:36 AM~5771988
> *dont try making me sound gay..  :twak:
> *


who me??? :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 06:27 AM~5771954
> *alac's cam
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 14 2006, 09:24 AM~5772142
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> *



maybe one of those 110's... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 14 2006, 07:28 AM~5772163
> *maybe one of those 110's...  :biggrin:
> *



dang, talk about ol'school.....

do they even sell that type of film anymore?

i read an article early this year that kodak was not going to make 35 mm any longer


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 14 2006, 09:30 AM~5772172
> *dang, talk about ol'school.....
> 
> do they even sell that type of film anymore?
> ...



thats crazy... alot of the real photographers still use only film for their work.

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 14 2006, 07:42 AM~5772210
> *thats crazy... alot of the real photographers still use only film for their work.
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



let me rephrase that, kodak said they were not going to make 35mm CAMERAS anymore....they will continue making the film


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

1st the 8 track now this.. dammit.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 09:45 AM~5772217
> *1st the 8 track now this..  dammit.
> *



I remember my dads Regal had an 8 track,  


My cutty has the original delco cassette player in it still. My son loves playing the old school cassettes i have. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 14 2006, 07:51 AM~5772229
> *I remember my dads Regal had an 8 track,
> My cutty has the original delco cassette player in it still. My son loves playing the old school cassettes i have.  :biggrin:
> *



Michael had made a mix tape for our wedding intermission.....1993....I stopped playing it about 3 years ago b/c it busted....couldn't even "scotch tape" it back together


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i still have my old skoo dj screw "gray tapes".. purchased from da man himself.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do you get a response from LRM when you turn in your pre-reg?

Ken, are you going to make it?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 14 2006, 09:10 AM~5772329
> *do you get a response from LRM when you turn in your pre-reg?
> 
> *


they're supposed to send you a letter to confirm pre-registration


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 14 2006, 08:45 AM~5772215
> *let me rephrase that, kodak said they were not going to make 35mm CAMERAS anymore....they will continue making the film
> *


Who actually uses Kodak cameras? Real Photographers as 87cutty put it use things like Canon and Nikkon and probably weird European brands we've never heard of. Or that Leica from Eurotrip. The good thing is those large size CF memory cards are coming down in price....the 2GB ones were like $200+ and I seen em for like 59-99 now.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2006, 08:16 AM~5772367
> *Who actually uses Kodak cameras?  Real Photographers as 87cutty put it use things like Canon and Nikkon and probably weird European brands we've never heard of.  Or that Leica from Eurotrip.  The good thing is those large size CF memory cards are coming down in price....the 2GB ones were like $200+ and I seen em for like 59-99 now.
> *






:happysad:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2006, 09:16 AM~5772367
> *Who actually uses Kodak cameras?  Real Photographers as 87cutty put it use things like Canon and Nikkon and probably weird European brands we've never heard of.  Or that Leica from Eurotrip.  The good thing is those large size CF memory cards are coming down in price....the 2GB ones were like $200+ and I seen em for like 59-99 now.
> *


should of came with me Sat night. Had a real good time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 14 2006, 10:32 AM~5772444
> *should of came with me Sat night. Had a real good time.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2006, 09:16 AM~5772367
> *Who actually uses Kodak cameras?  Real Photographers as 87cutty put it use things like Canon and Nikkon and probably weird European brands we've never heard of.  Or that Leica from Eurotrip.  The good thing is those large size CF memory cards are coming down in price....the 2GB ones were like $200+ and I seen em for like 59-99 now.
> *


i do! :cheesy: 

but im not a real photographer.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 14 2006, 09:32 AM~5772444
> *should of came with me Sat night. Had a real good time.
> 
> 
> ...


did you spill your drink on your shirt?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 10:52 AM~5772544
> *i do!  :cheesy:
> 
> but im not a real photographer.
> *



:thumbsdown: :angry: 









:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 09:53 AM~5772549
> *did you spill your drink on your shirt?
> *


Don't remember. As crowded as it was I'm pretty sure I did.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 14 2006, 10:10 AM~5772329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet that aint drink.. got lil excited.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2006, 02:35 PM~5767360
> *did you get that dena??.....write it down...hurry.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> oh come on...you love being scared...delayed scream and all :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 14 2006, 09:54 AM~5772551
> *:thumbsdown:  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


you can hire me and change all that. :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 10:04 AM~5772604
> *bet that aint drink..  got lil excited.
> *


Shit. by the end of the night I was dripping sweat. haven't had fun like that in a while.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 11:08 AM~5772624
> *you can hire me and change all that. :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you'd always be late. and show up not wearing chones.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 14 2006, 11:11 AM~5772634
> *Shit. by the end of the night I was dripping sweat. haven't had fun like that in a while.
> *


i can tell from the beady eyes. thats way my eyes get when im wasted.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 10:11 AM~5772637
> *you'd always be late.  and show up not wearing chones.
> *


 :roflmao: 

better late than never! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 11:25 AM~5772692
> *:roflmao:
> 
> better late than never! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 10:28 AM~5772705
> *:uh:
> *


dont make me send you out for another burrito! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

man some of those cali ppl sure did take that topic of cali vs texas to the heart. 

some ppl dont know how to take a joke anymore.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 11:48 AM~5772833
> *man some of those cali ppl sure did take that topic of cali vs texas to the heart.
> 
> some ppl dont know how to take a joke anymore.
> *



Its the internet people... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 14 2006, 11:47 AM~5772825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the whole making the Terminator governer got to their head.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 09:52 AM~5772544
> *i do!  :cheesy:
> 
> but im not a real photographer.
> *



Neither am I...I use a SONY.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 14 2006, 09:32 AM~5772444
> *should of came with me Sat night. Had a real good time.
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne!! U ALWAYS invite me when I am broke. Invite me this weekend foo, well not Sunday cause I gotta work! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2006, 12:17 PM~5772983
> *Neither am I...I use a SONY.
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2006, 11:18 AM~5772994
> *Mayne!! U ALWAYS invite me when I am broke.  Invite me this weekend foo, well not Sunday cause I gotta work! :biggrin:
> *


Sat nite. going back to Toc Bar. gonna have some females with me. give me a call.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 14 2006, 10:53 AM~5772860
> *Its the internet people...  :biggrin:
> *


e-banging all over the USA.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 14 2006, 10:55 AM~5772868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell thats not our fault. they voted him in.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 14 2006, 11:17 AM~5772983
> *Neither am I...I use a SONY.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

talked to latin earlier...he's practicing for tomorrow night....he's actually out buying me up some fat laces by the dozens for tomorrows party....i got the sweet hookups from pedro's cousins in houston.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

not too late to add your name to the list....should be a great party!!!!! free cd's, free fat laces.......cheap drinks.......

hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 14 2006, 11:26 AM~5773032
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 14 2006, 11:30 AM~5773053
> *Sat nite. going back to Toc Bar. gonna have some females with me. give me a call.
> *



what's up homie!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no burrito today.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 11:44 AM~5773130
> *no burrito today..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i had whataburger. :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 11:48 AM~5772833
> *man some of those cali ppl sure did take that topic of cali vs texas to the heart.
> 
> some ppl dont know how to take a joke anymore.
> *


they don't know about Texas Mayne :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2006, 12:52 PM~5773171
> *i had whataburger. :cheesy:
> *


only ate half of that potatoe..since there gonna be booze and bbq at party tonight.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 12:59 PM~5773212
> *only ate half of that potatoe..since there gonna be booze and bbq at party tonight.
> *



I heard eating potatoe before boozing helps in not getting tore down as fast... 

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 14 2006, 01:07 PM~5773246
> *I heard eating potatoe before boozing helps in not getting tore down as fast...
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


let you know tomorrow!!

 


any of ya'll wanna hit up that party, let me know.. esp you hrny brwn eyez!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star, you can come too.. we'll let you hit the pinyata. however you spell it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 11:59 AM~5773212
> *only ate half of that potatoe..since there gonna be booze and bbq at party tonight.
> *


  


oooooo.....someone bout to get fired!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 12:08 PM~5773250
> *let you know tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

i could def use a beer!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 14 2006, 11:55 AM~5773189
> *they don't know about Texas Mayne :biggrin:
> *


ppl trying to make it seem like you sat there and wrote the email yourself. 


foolish!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tow truck just came for daily. ahh.. kinda miss driving around without being worried about scrapping frame. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 14 2006, 11:30 AM~5773053
> *Sat nite. going back to Toc Bar. gonna have some females with me. give me a call.
> *


SURE THING!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 14 2006, 12:07 PM~5773246
> *I heard eating potatoe before boozing helps in not getting tore down as fast...
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Well I have heard that sugars help break down the alcohol faster so it was suggested to have like a cracker with honey after a night of drinking to help against a hangover. That and plenty of water as it is augmented by dehydration. Potatoes are high in starch which breaks into sugars so that may be true. IF in fact the sugar thing is true.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

greasy food is good too.. blockes obsortion of alcohol in stomache lining.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 03:19 PM~5774085
> *greasy food is good too..  blockes obsortion of alcohol in stomache lining.
> *


I tried that but it makes me more succeptible to becoming nautious. :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

what helps a hangover is another beer. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no.. menudo.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 03:40 PM~5774185
> *no.. menudo.
> *


damn u making me hungry now :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i gotta piss.. be back in a few..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

k..where'd everybody go?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. fight at my crib sat nite.. hny.. chones required.. dont want grandma calling you "a cochina".


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2006, 11:42 AM~5773123
> *what's up homie!!!!
> *


hey, wut up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 02:19 PM~5774085
> *greasy food is good too..  blockes obsortion of alcohol in stomache lining.
> *


actually most absortion takes place in the small intestine not the stomach. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2006, 06:34 PM~5774713
> *actually most absortion takes place in the small intestine not the stomach.  :uh:
> *


oh


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP H-TOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THIS IS GOING DOWN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ORLAE HOUSTONE*

*Weekend is here who's watching the fight on Saturday?*
*Can't wait till September 16th to watch that Hometown boy Rocky Juarez catch his paper against Barrera...*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 14 2006, 08:12 PM~5775074
> *
> DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THIS IS GOING DOWN!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


says june 17th. it past..unless it got changed or something.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2006, 04:19 PM~5774396
> *ok.. fight at my crib sat nite..  hny.. chones required..  dont want grandma calling you "a cochina".
> *


 :roflmao: uffin: 

i cant believe im online right now...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 15 2006, 12:29 AM~5776260
> *:roflmao:  uffin:
> 
> i cant believe im online right now...
> *


same here.. i just got in.. party was cool. but cheap uncle only paid DJ til midnite.. so everybody left. lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2006, 05:34 PM~5774713
> *actually most absortion takes place in the small intestine not the stomach.  :uh:
> *



geek


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 15 2006, 04:04 AM~5777006
> *geek
> *



X2









:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

accepting volunteers to come turn a wrench or 2.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2006, 10:08 AM~5777383
> *accepting volunteers to come turn a wrench or 2.
> *


what you doing i aint doing shit today ill help out the lone call me 281-772-2607


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 15 2006, 02:04 AM~5777006
> *geek
> *


WHUTZ UP SLO READY FOR LRM SHOW!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT, MAYBE HANGOVER OR STILL STILLING!!!
PURO PARTY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

the people champ the date change today july 17,06 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 15 2006, 11:59 AM~5778004
> *WHUTZ UP SLO READY FOR LRM SHOW!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


oh not even but ill be there regardless


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2006, 09:08 AM~5777383
> *accepting volunteers to come turn a wrench or 2.
> *



ill help push it on and off the trailer


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave: :dunno:  









:wave: :dunno:  








:wave: :dunno:  








:wave: :dunno:  




DEAD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 15 2006, 04:48 PM~5778858
> *oh not even but ill be there regardless
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp r u gona put the great 8 in the show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2006, 07:16 PM~5779314
> *big pimp r u gona put the great 8 in the show
> *


just waiting on confirmation letter.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 15 2006, 07:47 PM~5779732
> *just waiting on confirmation letter.
> *


aint we all....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 15 2006, 10:17 PM~5780717
> *:biggrin:
> *











HELLO MR.REC TEAM TEXAS R U READY FOR LRM LOL LOL!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody going to bonafide car wash?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i'll most prolly stop in

what else is going on today?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Very little convorsation today.. okie dokie..

well me and the ol lady went to G-town cruised and went splash around in the water.. i might be making that cruise more often..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 16 2006, 08:58 PM~5785059
> *Very little convorsation today..  okie dokie..
> 
> well me and the ol lady went to G-town cruised and went splash around in the water..  i might be making that cruise more often..
> *



just a heads up that watter aint that clean.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

WHATS UP '' HOUSTON RIDER ''


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 16 2006, 10:46 PM~5785531
> *just a heads up that watter aint that clean.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 16 2006, 08:58 PM~5785059
> *Very little convorsation today..  okie dokie..
> 
> well me and the ol lady went to G-town cruised and went splash around in the water..  i might be making that cruise more often..
> *


we went to g-town today 2.you should of called us.could of cruised together. :biggrin: we took jr for the first time out there.he didnt want to get out of the water.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

didnt see you any of u guys at the car wash


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 16 2006, 09:54 PM~5786069
> *didnt see you any of u guys at the car wash
> *


why didnt u tell me bout the car wash slim??? u aint right dawg!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 15 2006, 12:11 PM~5778378
> *the people champ the date change today july 17,06 :biggrin:
> *


THEY CANCELL THE CAR SHOWS FOR NEXT WEEKEND THERE ONE ON 7/22/06 &
ONE ON 7/23/06. ANYBODY GOING.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 16 2006, 10:46 PM~5785531
> *just a heads up that watter aint that clean.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

PICS OF PARTY?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave: Good morning!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 08:05 AM~5786991
> *PICS OF PARTY?
> *


cathy has some pics....most of them came out blurry as hell...her sisters camera was messin up cause of the lights...but she did get some good ones....the party was great!!!! latin got down!!!....cathy and her friends outdid themselves with the decorations at the club :thumbsup: ...it looked like 1985 in there.....


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2006, 09:58 PM~5785647
> *:roflmao:
> *



i'm just assuming you know from personal experiences, perhaps public display of personal experiences, but i am going to take your word for it. I didnt really get in the water.. i splashed around a bit.. got ma feet wet. i just hope i dont grow another toe or something


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jul 16 2006, 09:50 PM~5785578
> *WHATS UP '' HOUSTON RIDER ''
> *


whats up "THE MAJESTICS TX"


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

With this giant "LAZER" i will be able to blow a hole in the moon..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 17 2006, 09:36 AM~5787061
> *With this giant "LAZER"  i will be able to blow a hole in the moon..
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 17 2006, 09:34 AM~5787056
> *i'm just assuming you know from personal experiences, perhaps public display of personal experiences, but i am going to take your word for it. I didnt really get in the water..  i splashed around a bit..  got ma feet wet.  i just hope i dont grow another toe or something
> *


eww.. you touched gtown beach water.. :uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 08:38 AM~5787067
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



Austin powers.. "quotation marks" "Lazer" 

um... yea.. :uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 08:40 AM~5787077
> *eww.. you touched gtown beach water..  :uh:
> *



yea.. i did..  

am i going to die? are my kids going to have birth defects? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 17 2006, 09:51 AM~5787105
> *yea..  i did..
> 
> am i going to die?  are my kids going to have birth defects?  :0
> *



we'll pray for you... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 17 2006, 09:51 AM~5787105
> *yea..  i did..
> 
> am i going to die?  are my kids going to have birth defects?  :0
> *


look for symtoms.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 08:58 AM~5787126
> *we'll pray for you...  :biggrin:
> *



thanks guys... 

HEEEEEEEYYY... so when is the lost issue coming out?

Dave Chapelle made his comeback.. i'm sure your not too far off..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 17 2006, 08:49 AM~5787097
> *Austin powers..  "quotation marks"  "Lazer"
> 
> um...  yea..    :uh:
> *


dont worry homie, i got the joke :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this weekend went by too fast!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 17 2006, 10:15 AM~5787214
> *dont worry homie, i got the joke :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 09:16 AM~5787223
> *:uh:
> *


" :uh: "


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 17 2006, 10:16 AM~5787227
> *" :uh: "
> *




:ugh: !

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2006, 09:29 AM~5787046
> *cathy has some pics....most of them came out blurry as hell...her sisters camera was messin up cause of the lights...but she did get some good ones....the party was great!!!! latin got down!!!....cathy and her friends outdid themselves with the decorations at the club :thumbsup: ...it looked like 1985 in there.....
> *


i was joking about using 1980's cameras.. but guess ya'll took me seriously. 

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 15 2006, 08:47 PM~5779732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2006, 09:29 AM~5787046
> *cathy has some pics....most of them came out blurry as hell...her sisters camera was messin up cause of the lights...but she did get some good ones....the party was great!!!! latin got down!!!....cathy and her friends outdid themselves with the decorations at the club :thumbsup: ...it looked like 1985 in there.....
> *


Tell Cathy I'm sorry I didn't make it  my babysitter backed out on me at the last minute and I was sick all weekend anyway ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

SORRY, FORGOT PICS AT HOME, WILL POST TOMORROW...... :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 17 2006, 08:41 AM~5787345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S COOL......HAD A LOT OF FUN......LATIN REALLY DID GET DOWN ON THE TABLES......AND THE MENUDO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 11:35 AM~5787593
> *:uh: IT'S A $500 CAMERA FROM BEST BUY...DOES NO GOOD IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO USE IT THOUGH
> IT'S COOL......HAD A LOT OF FUN......LATIN REALLY DID GET DOWN ON THE TABLES......AND THE MENUDO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bet he blew azz good in restroom there.. that cochino.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 11:35 AM~5787593
> *:uh: IT'S A $500 CAMERA FROM BEST BUY...DOES NO GOOD IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO USE IT THOUGH
> IT'S COOL......HAD A LOT OF FUN......LATIN REALLY DID GET DOWN ON THE TABLES......AND THE MENUDO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  I missed out ... and my homegirls were ready to roll out too ... I'll make it up to you and get you drunk if you come down for the Houston show :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 17 2006, 09:37 AM~5787602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i would have to say you definitely missed out, if you loved the 80's, decorations were from 9:30 till about 6pm on saturday, had lots of help too, my girls came through for me.....we impressed me......wish i had the pictures to post, a lot of folks are suppose to be emailing me what they had also.....i guess they are all still recovering....i think i was the only one that wasn't drunk.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 10:48 AM~5787646
> *honestly he hardly ever left the booth....we didn't serve the menudo till 2am....
> yeah i would have to say you definitely missed out, if you loved the 80's, decorations were from 9:30 till about 6pm on saturday, had lots of help too, my girls came through for me.....we impressed me......wish i had the pictures to post,  a lot of folks are suppose to be emailing me what they had also.....i guess they are all still recovering....i think i was the only one that wasn't drunk.....
> *



ya'll definately missed out!!! these girls went all out with the decorations....it was really an 80's atmosphere, the way everyone was dressed really made it that way....Cathy should be really proud of herself for putting together such a great party!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


and if you post that pic of me....i'll have to bust out the videos....haha :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 17 2006, 11:48 AM~5787646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2006, 09:56 AM~5787672
> *ya'll definately missed out!!! these girls went all out with the decorations....it was really an 80's atmosphere, the way everyone was dressed really made it that way....Cathy should be really proud of herself for putting together such a great party!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> and if you post that pic of me....i'll have to bust out the videos....haha :biggrin:
> *




:0 SOUNDS LIKE A DARE......I AIN'T SCARED!!!! TALKED TO MY UNCLE MIKE, HE SAID IF I DON'T WANT ANYONE TO SEE THE VIDEOS, NO ONE WILL SEE THE VIDEOS!!! BESIDES, I DID MY GO GO ROUTINE IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE DAMN WORLD, VIDEOS AREN'T SO EMBARRASING ANYMORE.....THE PIC OF YOU PASSED OUT ON THE STAGE ON THE OTHER HAND.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 12:24 PM~5787802
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE A DARE......I AIN'T SCARED!!!!  TALKED TO MY UNCLE MIKE, HE SAID IF I DON'T WANT ANYONE TO SEE THE VIDEOS, NO ONE WILL SEE THE VIDEOS!!!  BESIDES, I DID MY GO GO ROUTINE IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE DAMN WORLD, VIDEOS AREN'T SO EMBARRASING ANYMORE.....THE PIC OF YOU PASSED OUT ON THE STAGE ON THE OTHER HAND.....
> *


POST PICS! POST PICS! POST PICS! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 11:24 AM~5787802
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE A DARE......I AIN'T SCARED!!!!  TALKED TO MY UNCLE MIKE, HE SAID IF I DON'T WANT ANYONE TO SEE THE VIDEOS, NO ONE WILL SEE THE VIDEOS!!!  BESIDES, I DID MY GO GO ROUTINE IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE DAMN WORLD, VIDEOS AREN'T SO EMBARRASING ANYMORE.....THE PIC OF YOU PASSED OUT ON THE STAGE ON THE OTHER HAND.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 17 2006, 12:28 PM~5787833
> *POST PICS! POST PICS! POST PICS! LOL :biggrin:
> *



x2

and vid...

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 10:29 AM~5787849
> *x2
> 
> and vid...
> ...



the videos are of me as a kid, thinking i was belinda carlisle, along w/my sister and two cousins, in our own world we WERE the GOGO's, no one outside the family, besides michael, have ever seen them.....i was worried they were gonna bust them out at the party....ended up doin our damn routine in front of everyone, me singing we got the beat into a damn empty beer bottle!!!! i made sure there were no camcorders before i FINALLY agreed to do half the song, Latin ended up playing the whole damn thing.....it was pretty funny.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

about 2:30am i was looking EVERYWHERE for Michael, calling his phone, no one had seen him....found him passed out on the stage under an air conditioning vent, took a pic w/my camera phone and he grabbed my ankle and said "did you just take a picture?" i said, " yeah, for lil" :biggrin:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

WHO IS THE BEST CAR CLUBS IN HOUSTON AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 11:38 AM~5787902
> *the videos are of me as a kid, thinking i was belinda carlisle, along w/my sister and two cousins, in our own world we WERE the GOGO's, no one outside the family, besides michael, have ever seen them.....i was worried they were gonna bust them out at the party....ended up doin our damn routine in front of everyone, me singing we got the beat into a damn empty beer bottle!!!! i made sure there were no camcorders before i FINALLY agreed to do half the song, Latin ended up playing the whole damn thing.....it was pretty funny.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> about 2:30am i was looking EVERYWHERE for Michael, calling his phone, no one had seen him....found him passed out on the stage under an air conditioning vent, took a pic w/my camera phone and he grabbed my ankle and said "did you just take a picture?" i said, " yeah, for lil"  :biggrin:
> *



aahhhh...i was so damn drunk.... :barf: ....i sat down on the stage and ended up laying down somehow...the room started spinning and i put my arm over my eyes to make it stop...didn't work though....i crashed out....next thing i know cathy is YELLING at me(where the hell have you been, i've been looking for you everywhere) and i do all i can not to push her ass off the stage since my head was pounding.... :banghead: :banghead: ....

and i know i can get those videos from mike....you forget....i know what he likes   :biggrin: :biggrin: .....so i'm sure i can bribe him.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 17 2006, 12:42 PM~5787933
> *WHO IS THE BEST CAR CLUBS IN HOUSTON AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you trying to start trouble huh.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 17 2006, 11:42 AM~5787933
> *WHO IS THE BEST CAR CLUBS IN HOUSTON AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




THE ONES THAT SUPPORT AND RESPECT EACH OTHER ARE THE BEST!!!!! IT'S JUST A NAME...WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE SAME REASON......LOWRIDING!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2006, 12:48 PM~5787976
> *THE ONES THAT SUPPORT AND RESPECT EACH OTHER ARE THE BEST!!!!! IT'S JUST A NAME...WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE SAME REASON......LOWRIDING!!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


well put.


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

WHO SHOWING THIS SAT. IN PASADENA


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 17 2006, 11:51 AM~5788005
> *WHO SHOWING THIS SAT. IN PASADENA
> *


WHAT SHOW??

CATHY WILL POST A SHOW COMIN UP IN SEPT....ESTRELLA CAR CLUB FROM WACO,TX.....GOOD GROUP OF PEOPLE!!! THEY WOULD APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT!!


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

AT THE PASADENA FAIRGROUNDS ALL CLASS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

count me out.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Whos down to go to MacGregor after the supershow??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 17 2006, 11:58 AM~5788063
> *AT THE PASADENA FAIRGROUNDS ALL CLASS
> *


wow, that sure is to much info, brain overload :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 17 2006, 12:58 PM~5788063
> *AT THE PASADENA FAIRGROUNDS ALL CLASS
> *



whos show is it?

Date-Time?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i heard about this show last week.. i was told who was throwing the show..but i forgot. :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whos gonna do this...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274133


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

can someone please post a link to help post pics here


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 17 2006, 12:04 PM~5788098
> *Whos down to go to MacGregor after the supershow??
> *



i would like to, but the drive back puts us here late....but i know it would be cool...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 12:22 PM~5788223
> *can someone please post a link to help post pics here
> *



NO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2006, 11:22 AM~5788231
> *NO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: THE ESTRELLA FLYER BOB :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 12:23 PM~5788233
> *:uh:  THE ESTRELLA FLYER BOB  :uh:
> *



HAD ME SWEATIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 01:20 PM~5788212
> *whos gonna do this...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274133
> *


i might go. if i can find a honey to roll with me.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 12:24 PM~5788244
> *i might go.  if i can find a honey to roll with me.
> *



would like to go , but with gas at almost $3 a gallon...not much cruisin for me these days.... :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sixty8imp[/i]@Jul 17 2006 said:


> Im not too sure what that means...
> :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

LINK FOR PICTURES, ANYONE??????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

87 Cutty[/i]@Jul 17 2006 said:


> Im not too sure what that means...
> :dunno:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :around:
> [/b]


is he a PIMP? or skrip club owner??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 01:27 PM~5788270
> *LINK FOR PICTURES, ANYONE??????
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916


:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

LET'S SEE IF THIS WORKS


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 11:34 AM~5788317
> *LET'S SEE IF THIS WORKS
> 
> 
> ...



RAMON AND HIS WIFE, DENISE, CAME TO MY PARTY.....THEY ARE GOOD PEOPLE AND IT FELT LIKE I'VE KNOWN THEM FOREVER!! I'LL MAKE AN EFFORT TO ATTEND THAT ONE W/YOU!!


----------



## Captain_Crunch (Jul 7, 2006)

so how many people think they can show up and support?
just trying to get a head count, might have to rent a few off duty officers

thanks, so if you plan to come, just send me a pm, or post it on here

thanks,
mario-


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Captain_Crunch_@Jul 17 2006, 01:02 PM~5788514
> *so how many people think they can show up and support?
> just trying to get a head count, might have to rent a few off duty officers
> 
> ...


ill try and be there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

THE ONLY PICTURE I HAVE FROM THE PARTY (BESIDES MICHAEL PASSED OUT) IS MY CAKE:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

ANOTHER VIEW OF IT, MICHAEL'S SISTER-IN-LAW IS A CAKE DECORATOR:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 03:34 PM~5788991
> *THE ONLY PICTURE I HAVE FROM THE PARTY (BESIDES MICHAEL PASSED OUT) IS MY CAKE:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet.. literally!! lol


brown part suppose to be black though. i had to read what you typed to figure out what it was. then i was oh.. "oh.. i see"


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 01:37 PM~5789007
> *sweet.. literally!! lol
> brown part suppose to be black though.  i had to read what you typed to figure out what it was.  then i was oh.. "oh.. i see"
> *



chocolate icing tastes much better on a chocolate cake w/chocolate mousse filling....thank BLACK icing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 03:41 PM~5789040
> *chocolate icing tastes much better on a chocolate cake w/chocolate mousse filling....than BIG WURDZ*


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 01:49 PM~5789109
> *true.. it probably does..  but me being so detail oriented.. i would have went more for authenticity then practicality.
> woah.. i used BIG WURDZ
> *



I see your point.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 02:49 PM~5789109
> *true.. it probably does..  but me being so detail oriented.. i would have went more for authenticity then practicality.
> woah.. i used BIG WURDZ
> *



i thought the same thing, but i kept my mouth shut :biggrin: 


still looked good though


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i wanna see pic of michael passed out :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 17 2006, 03:06 PM~5789151
> *i wanna see pic of michael passed out :biggrin:
> *


uuuuuummmmm....NO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 17 2006, 04:06 PM~5789151
> *i wanna see pic of michael passed out :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guys, we got some updates on the LMP Events car show.. They should be on soon on Shows and Events!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 17 2006, 04:09 PM~5789168
> *Hey guys, we got some updates on the LMP Events car show.. They should be on soon on Shows and Events!
> *


LMP?

:dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 03:12 PM~5789186
> *LMP?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Yes LMP Events, also known as [name dispute]. we go by many names


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok The event was posted: Here's the page if ya'll would like to check it out.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274169


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 17 2006, 02:06 PM~5789147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I will post party pics first thing tomorrow (michael passed out, i'll hold on to for further use  )


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 02:49 PM~5789109
> *true.. it probably does..  but me being so detail oriented.. i would have went more for authenticity then practicality.
> woah.. i used BIG WURDZ
> *


Authenticity would have been one with the colored square all crooked from peeling the stickers off and unsuccessfully reattaching them when you just couldnt figure that damn Rubix Cube out. Or was that just me? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 17 2006, 04:45 PM~5789442
> *Authenticity would have been one with the colored square all crooked from peeling the stickers off and unsuccessfully reattaching them when you just couldnt figure that damn Rubix Cube out.  Or was that just me? :dunno:
> *


HA.. I REMEMBER THAT.. ALWAYS LEFT STICKERS CROOKED.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 17 2006, 10:42 AM~5787933
> *WHO IS THE BEST CAR CLUBS IN HOUSTON AREA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dropped illusion cc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sat 07/22/06 - 
Billie n Willy's Classic Ca6r n Bike Show and Concert
5pm-2am @ Meridian
1503 Chartres St
Houston, TX 77003-4304, US


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 17 2006, 09:40 AM~5787617
> * get you drunk if you come down for the Houston show :biggrin:
> *


you mean you are actually gonna bust out the lac????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats up slimm??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 05:13 PM~5790131
> *Sat 07/22/06 -
> Billie n Willy's Classic Ca6r n Bike Show and Concert
> 5pm-2am @ Meridian
> ...


'
where is that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2006, 09:45 PM~5791142
> *'
> where is that
> *


fuck if i know.. latin called me and asked me to post it.. go mapquest it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 17 2006, 05:22 PM~5789831
> *dropped illusion cc
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 17 2006, 09:16 AM~5787227
> *" :uh: "
> *



too funny :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 08:50 PM~5791184
> *fuck if i know.. latin called me and asked me to post it..  go mapquest it.
> *


whos latin


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 06:13 PM~5790131
> *Sat 07/22/06 -
> Billie n Willy's Classic Ca6r n Bike Show and Concert
> 5pm-2am @ Meridian
> ...



I'll try to pass through..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 07:50 PM~5791184
> *fuck if i know.. latin called me and asked me to post it..  go mapquest it.
> *


lazy ass


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 17 2006, 09:43 PM~5791531
> *whos latin
> *



eeeeeejole yal forgot the old man already

:0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 17 2006, 05:22 PM~5789831
> *dropped illusion cc
> *


AWWW DAWG YOU YOU TOOK IT WAY BACK WITH THAT ONE :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

okay most of the pics came out blurry but my girls haven't emailed me their digital photos so I'm just gonna post a couple of these that I have

tshirt contest:









me and my girls Monica and Salina:









me and my girls (pre-25 "youngins")









Michael (see him up there by the dj booth) watching the break comp.:









Ramon from Estrella poppin':









my sister and brother in law (steve irkel) btw - he won the dress contest:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

our second place runner up (best dressed) LL Cool J w/his Valley Girl wife:

















crowd watching the contests:










a VERY blurry crowd shot:









best dressed contest:


























my girl Marla and me(check out my Kangaroos w/the purple FAT LACES :biggrin: )


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry, my girl marla and me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

looks like it was alot of fun!!!

the blurriness just adds to the 80s effect... I guess, :around:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 18 2006, 06:23 AM~5793466
> *looks like it was alot of fun!!!
> 
> the blurriness just adds to the 80s effect... I guess,  :around:
> *



Sorry, I know the blurriness kinda sucks, it was a LOT of fun, seriously, It was a good crowd and the only ones that got kicked out were my Uncle Michael and one of my cousins husband (towards the end of the night) I didn't get a picture of Latin I was so busy all night, he really did a good job dj'ing, got a couple of pain in the ass requests from some guests, but he played 6 hrs. straight......and I don't recall hearing "whip it" once.......which I'm even more thankful for!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought u were a dude


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 18 2006, 08:23 AM~5793466
> *looks like it was alot of fun!!!
> 
> the blurriness just adds to the 80s effect... I guess,  :around:
> *


it was the 80's camara.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2006, 06:40 AM~5793520
> *i thought u were a dude
> *


 :uh: 
Sorry to disappoint you

good thing I'm not a dude, it would be pretty difficult to explain that one to Michael......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:09 AM~5793418
> *
> me and my girls (pre-25 "youngins")
> 
> ...


ask the two on left.. if they like hot pockets and rum.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 07:04 AM~5793589
> *ask the two on left.. if they like hot pockets and rum.
> 
> 
> *



I'm sure the 8 kids they got between them like hot pockets (far left has 5, the other has 3) I think their husbands like rum.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:00 AM~5793577
> *:uh:
> Sorry to disappoint you
> 
> ...


She was under my screen name at first.....but i'm thankful she's not a dude....she gave me 3 beautiful babies and helped me buy my 1st lac.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:07 AM~5793607
> *I'm sure the 8 kids they got between them like hot pockets (far left has 5, the other has 3) I think their husbands like rum.....
> *


5? and 3? damn.. do ya'll not get cable tv in bryan?

well tell i think they look hot for having so many kids.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:07 AM~5793607
> *I'm sure the 8 kids they got between them like hot pockets (far left has 5, the other has 3) I think their husbands like rum.....
> *



i'll introduce you to their husbands at the LRM show  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 08:13 AM~5793624
> *5? and 3?  damn..  do ya'll not get cable tv in bryan?
> 
> well tell i think they look hot for having so many kids.
> *



man we still got rabbit ears with foil on em....what you talkin bout willis??!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 07:13 AM~5793624
> *5? and 3?  damn..  do ya'll not get cable tv in bryan?
> *



far left lives in san marcos, other lives in Hearne.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 09:13 AM~5793627
> *i'll introduce you to their husbands at the LRM show   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: nevermind.. dont mess around with married chics anymore.. learned my lesson.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 08:15 AM~5793636
> *:uh:  nevermind..  dont mess around with married chics anymore..  learned my lesson.
> *



i said HUSBANDS!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 09:14 AM~5793631
> *man we still got rabbit ears with foil on em....what you talkin bout willis??!!!
> *


damn.. it must suck in bryan.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 07:13 AM~5793624
> *5? and 3?  damn..  do ya'll not get cable tv in bryan?
> 
> well tell i think they look hot for having so many kids.
> *



I'm sure they and their men will take that as a respectable compliment :thumbsup: 

In all honesty, they each have one step child in addition to their own so one could say 
4 and 2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 08:16 AM~5793640
> *damn..  it must suck in bryan.
> *



yeah we tell people that so we don't get stuck with all those unwanted big city folks :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i got a dog.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2006, 09:07 AM~5793605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR ENTRY OR MORE INFO CONTACT:

[email protected]

SHE MENTIONED 1ST PLACE FOR BEST VEHICLE IS A CUSTOM PAINT JOB BY IRONHORSE WHICH DOES CUSTOM JOBS ON HARLEYS AND CUSTOMS.

I'M OUT. JUST SNUCK IN FOR THIS INFO.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2006, 09:20 AM~5793657
> *FOR ENTRY OR MORE INFO CONTACT:
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


street sounds familiar.. is that by downtown near minute maid park? if so..thats street where some no insurance having, big red sipping, doo rag wearing ni99a smashing into my 02 when it was only 6 months old.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2006, 07:20 AM~5793657
> *FOR ENTRY OR MORE INFO CONTACT:
> 
> [email protected]
> ...



:uh: 

keeps poppin in like jack-in-the-box

must be killen him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:23 AM~5793670
> *:uh:
> 
> keeps poppin in like jack-in-the-box
> ...



he's having withdrawals!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 17 2006, 02:34 PM~5788991
> *THE ONLY PICTURE I HAVE FROM THE PARTY (BESIDES MICHAEL PASSED OUT) IS MY CAKE:
> 
> 
> ...


cool cake!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2006, 06:13 PM~5790131
> *Sat 07/22/06 -
> Billie n Willy's Classic Ca6r n Bike Show and Concert
> 5pm-2am @ Meridian
> ...


i was there last night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 10:14 AM~5793899
> *i was there last night.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 07:08 AM~5793610
> *She was under my screen name at first.....but i'm thankful she's not a dude....she gave me 3 beautiful babies and helped me buy my 1st lac.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yeah they are pretty beautiful if I do say so myself!


















daddy's car show helper (slave :angry: )










definitely glad I'm not a dude!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:16 AM~5793913
> *yeah they are pretty beautiful if I do say so myself!
> 
> 
> ...



aaaahhhh yessss....my beautiful babies....and he's not slavin!!! he loves puttin out the rocks and marbles for me....he's just practicing for when he shows his own lac.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:23 AM~5793670
> *:uh:
> 
> keeps poppin in like jack-in-the-box
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 09:15 AM~5793906
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy: im sleepy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im hungry. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 09:20 AM~5793944
> *im hungry.  :angry:
> *



i got tacos!!!! made em myself!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 08:18 AM~5793928
> *aaaahhhh yessss....my beautiful babies....and he's not slavin!!! he loves puttin out the rocks and marbles for me....he's just practicing for when he shows his own lac.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you mean this one?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:16 AM~5793913
> *yeah they are pretty beautiful if I do say so myself!
> 
> 
> ...


all three so cute! :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:23 AM~5793955
> *you mean this one?
> 
> 
> ...



yup....that would be it!!!! but....he wants it CANDY GREEN WITH GREEN WHEELS AND WHITE INTERIOR.... :biggrin: :biggrin: ....that's my boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 08:20 AM~5793941
> *:cheesy:  im sleepy.
> *



me too!!!!

sick baby = no sleep


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 09:21 AM~5793947
> *i got tacos!!!! made em myself!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i had a pop tart and coffee.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 09:24 AM~5793961
> *i had a pop tart and coffee.
> *



that just made my stomach hurt!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 08:23 AM~5793956
> *all three so cute! :cheesy:
> *



THANK YOU VERY MUCH.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:24 AM~5793958
> *me too!!!!
> 
> sick baby = no sleep
> ...


ah sorry to hear that. i know all bout that! howd your baby get sick?

my sons allergies are makin him miserable right now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:25 AM~5793968
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH.....
> *



yes thank you!!! we waited a looooong time to have kids.....and then....BAAAMMM!!!! 3 IN A ROW.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 10:21 AM~5793947
> *i got tacos!!!! made em myself!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hope they aint like latin's jalapeno smothered tacos.. if so..you gonna end up blowing ass


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 08:26 AM~5793970
> *ah sorry to hear that. i know all bout that! howd your baby get sick?
> 
> my sons allergies are makin him miserable right now.
> *



she's had fever, vomiting, diariah......she's miserable, which makes me miserable....which makes MICHAEL miserable.... :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 09:25 AM~5793965
> *that just made my stomach hurt!!
> *


 :roflmao: 

its all i had and i was hungry this morning! i was running late (dont say anything sixty8imp :angry: ) this morning so i didnt have time to stop and pick something up.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 09:26 AM~5793973
> *hope they aint like latin's jalapeno smothered tacos..  if so..you gonna end up blowing ass
> *




NO NO....i made carne picada and heated up my HEB tortillas....i eat whole chiles...the pickled jalapenos hurt my stomach!!.....

see homie....bryan ain't so bad....i have 2 nice lacs that i built here and 3 beautiful babies....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 08:26 AM~5793972
> *yes thank you!!! we waited a looooong time to have kids.....and then....BAAAMMM!!!! 3 IN A ROW.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
not exactly in a row....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:27 AM~5793977
> *she's had fever, vomiting, diariah......she's miserable, which makes me miserable....which makes MICHAEL miserable.... :tongue:
> *



AMEN to that!!!! I had to cook last night to keep from eating pizza....but it's all good...i put it down in the kitchen :biggrin: 

my poor baby....she sick and still makes us smile and laugh at her....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 08:29 AM~5793986
> *NO NO....i made carne picada and heated up my HEB tortillas....i eat whole chiles...the pickled jalapenos hurt my stomach!!.....
> 
> see homie....bryan ain't so bad....i have 2 nice lacs that i built here and 3 beautiful babies....
> *



and broke.....you forgot broke.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:30 AM~5793999
> *and broke.....you forgot broke.....
> *



:angry: you didn't have to remind me....  :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 10:24 AM~5793961
> *i had a pop tart and coffee.
> *


oreo cookie pop tarts use to rule..shame they dont make em anymore..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 09:28 AM~5793979
> *:roflmao:
> 
> its all i had and i was hungry this morning! i was running late (dont say anything sixty8imp :angry: ) this morning so i didnt have time to stop and pick something up.
> *



i have to have my coffee in the morning...if not...i just can't function....but the poptart turned my stomach...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i had chorizo con huevos and homemade tortillas for breakfast. 
:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 09:35 AM~5794027
> *i had chorizo con huevos and homemade tortillas for breakfast.
> :biggrin:
> *



lucky fkr.....i haven't had fresh tortillas in a while now....but the HEB ones aren't bad either.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:27 AM~5793977
> *she's had fever, vomiting, diariah......she's miserable, which makes me miserable....which makes MICHAEL miserable.... :tongue:
> *



i have bad bad allergies....they whoop my ass sometimes...to the point were i can't even see....don't even want to put my contacts on....and unfortunately i think i passed it on to all 3 of my babies.....we all sneeze almost every morning....I HATE IT!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:25 AM~5793968
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH.....
> *


youre welcome.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 09:27 AM~5793977
> *she's had fever, vomiting, diariah......she's miserable, which makes me miserable....which makes MICHAEL miserable.... :tongue:
> *


ah, im sorry to hear that. i hate when babies are sick.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 09:35 AM~5794027
> *i had chorizo con huevos and homemade tortillas for breakfast.
> :biggrin:
> *


yummy! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 09:34 AM~5794018
> *oreo cookie pop tarts use to rule..shame they dont make em anymore..
> *


oreo cookie pop tarts??? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 11:11 AM~5794206
> *oreo cookie pop tarts??? :ugh:
> *


yeah.. forget it though. their thing of the past.. they were good though.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 10:12 AM~5794213
> *yeah.. forget it though. their thing of the past..  they were good though.
> *


i wonder why.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 11:23 AM~5794276
> *i wonder why.....
> *


addiction maybe?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

how are the tacos cat?? was your boss asking about my car o que?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 10:24 AM~5794286
> *addiction maybe?
> *


yea maybe..... :around:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 10:29 AM~5794343
> *how are the tacos cat?? was your boss asking about my car o que?? :biggrin:
> *



the tacos were good

thanks!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Hello H-Town :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2006, 12:16 PM~5794729
> *Hello H-Town :wave:
> *


ok..maybe a silly question.. but how is phoenix creations from houston? 
:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2006, 12:16 PM~5794729
> *Hello H-Town :wave:
> *



OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Snap!!!!!!!!!!


is that really you?! 

where you been bro?

:biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 11:20 AM~5794772
> *ok..maybe a silly question.. but how is phoenix creations from houston?
> :dunno:
> *


Phoenix Creationz is the name of the club, named after the mythological bird that dies and from the ashes is born a new bird...but we all be from Houstone...and not a silly question we get asked about it a lot


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2006, 11:16 AM~5794729
> *Hello H-Town :wave:
> *



what's up homie!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2006, 12:29 PM~5794851
> *Phoenix Creationz is the name of the club, named after the mythological bird that dies and from the ashes is born a new bird...but we all be from Houstone...and not a silly question we get asked about it a lot
> *


OH


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 18 2006, 11:20 AM~5794774
> *OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Snap!!!!!!!!!!
> is that really you?!
> 
> ...



Yup it's me...I've been working like a mad man trying to make that paper to take care of my boy and to work on the ride...haven't had a day off yet...and on top of that I lost my internet, Mesican forgot to pay the bill, so now I gotta go to the library which doesn't happen very often


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2006, 11:30 AM~5794858
> *what's up homie!!!!!
> *


Wuzz up baaaaaaby. How's bryan life treating you


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn I got about 5 min. left before this library computer logs me out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2006, 11:16 AM~5794729
> *Hello H-Town :wave:
> *


 :0 magic!! where the hell you been???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 10:20 AM~5794772
> *ok..maybe a silly question.. but how is phoenix creations from houston?
> :dunno:
> *


D..UR A NOOB........... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 11:38 AM~5794958
> *:0 magic!! where the hell you been???
> *


look up above and read the post loca...jeez you done gotten lazy since we last spoke :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2006, 11:39 AM~5794965
> *D..UR A NOOB........... :biggrin:
> *


hey play nice with the newbs


damn only two mins left


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2006, 11:40 AM~5794975
> *look up above and read the post loca...jeez you done gotten lazy since we last spoke :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: i just read that. :biggrin: 

good to see you back!!! hows your baby? :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 11:42 AM~5795007
> *:angry: i just read that. :biggrin:
> 
> good to see you back!!! hows your baby? :cheesy:
> *


He's doing real good


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jul 18 2006, 11:50 AM~5795107
> *He's doing real good
> *



bryan is the same ol same ol.....hope to be in h-town for the show...!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shit.. just got off phone with repair shop.. bill for my daily is $1229.43. 

imma have to do alot of jack'n to pay it off!!

:guns: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Lone Star.. give me a loan.. your rich like that.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 12:21 PM~5795434
> *shit.. just got off phone with repair shop.. bill for my daily is $1229.43.
> 
> imma have to do alot of jack'n to pay it off!!
> ...


dayum! that sucks!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 02:11 PM~5795777
> *dayum! that sucks!
> *


yeah.. but fuck it..what can you do.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 01:15 PM~5795812
> *yeah..  but fuck it..what can you do.
> *


i gotta get a new car and i really dont want to.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what's up H-Town riders...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 02:22 PM~5795887
> *i gotta get a new car and i really dont want to.
> *


get a scooter.. then u can join one of them biker gangs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 01:25 PM~5795905
> *get a scooter..  then u can join one of them biker gangs.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

fked up thing is i dont know what i wanna get.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 01:38 PM~5796035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

all those guys look like virgins!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 02:40 PM~5796058
> *:roflmao:
> 
> all those guys look like virgins!
> *


then you sure dont fit in.. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 01:42 PM~5796075
> *then you sure dont fit in.. lol
> *


 :uh: well obviously!! i have a son!!


dork. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 02:38 PM~5796035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how many miles to the gallon? I heard a guy on the news the other day say he got 80 to the gallon off his moped... I can go to work and back for 1 week on 3 gallons of gas!!!


thats 8.55 bucks... hmmmm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 18 2006, 02:51 PM~5796159
> *I wonder how many miles to the gallon?  I heard a guy on the news the other day say he got 80 to the gallon off his moped... I can go to work and back for 1 week on 3 gallons of gas!!!
> thats 8.55 bucks... hmmmm
> *


he's probably exxaggerating but it probably real good gas mileage..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 02:58 PM~5796193
> *he's probably exxaggerating but it probably real good gas mileage..
> *


damn... check it, 85 mpg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.gsmotorworks.com/?source=ysm&OV...&OVMTC=standard


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my co-workers harley gets 57mpg.. so imagine a scooter would get alot more.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

a scooter... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 03:04 PM~5796244
> *a scooter...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



an 85mpg scooter... :dunno: :dunno: no bueno?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

less than 8 dollars a week on gas.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

shut up michael

:nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 18 2006, 02:06 PM~5796257
> *an 85mpg scooter...  :dunno:  :dunno:  no bueno?
> *


yea but its too fkin hot outside to ride one of them around here.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im sure they dont pick up much speed either and with me since im always running a few minutes late (shut up sixty8imp) thats not good.


but seriously i need to get another car and i have no idea what i wanna get. something that isnt a gas gussler but something that is pretty spacious too. i dont wanna drive around in something and feel like them 18 wheelers are gonna run over my ass. ugh!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 03:14 PM~5796308
> *yea but its too fkin hot outside to ride one of them around here.
> *



true.



they get up to 60mph... :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 02:16 PM~5796326
> *im sure they dont pick up much speed either and with me since im always running a few minutes late (shut up sixty8imp) thats not good.
> but seriously i need to get another car and i have no idea what i wanna get. something that isnt a gas gussler but something that is pretty spacious too. i dont wanna drive around in something and feel like them 18 wheelers are gonna run over my ass. ugh!
> *



I had a Toyota Camry and LOVED it, Brand Spankin New..... great on gas...convenient in every way....no complaints until we had to fit TWO Eddie Bauer Booster seats in the back......had to trade it in for an SUV, now w/three kids there is no smaller car in my near future


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 18 2006, 01:03 PM~5796237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WITH A SCOOTER LIKE THAT NOT ONLY U WILL SAVE ON GAS BUT U WILL BE ABLE TO PICK UP ALOT OF HOT CHICKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 02:28 PM~5796374
> *I had a Toyota Camry and LOVED it, Brand Spankin New..... great on gas...convenient in every way....no complaints until we had to fit TWO Eddie Bauer Booster seats in the back......had to trade it in for an SUV, now w/three kids there is no smaller car in my near future
> *


oh really...thanks for the info.

my sis just got an 07 camry. i heard that toyotas were good on gas and real reliable. same for honda. yea two booster seats in the back...that would be a lil too tight. what kinda suv do you have?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2006, 03:52 PM~5796579
> *oh really...thanks for the info.
> 
> my sis just got an 07 camry. i heard that toyotas were good on gas and real reliable. same for honda. yea two booster seats in the back...that would be a lil too tight. what kinda suv do you have?
> *


fk toyota.. almost everything they made was recalled this past week.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 02:54 PM~5796596
> *fk toyota..  almost everything they made was recalled this past week.
> *


no shit. didnt know that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i like the. magnums..300's.. infiniti m45, cts. sts.. <<- all available in v8 RWD!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 18 2006, 02:52 PM~5796579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would do research on any vehicle I was looking at buying.....test drive your sister's camry, that should do the trick


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 03:01 PM~5796644
> *I have a Navigator
> :uh:  not the CAMRY'SI would do research on any vehicle I was looking at buying.....test drive your sister's camry, that should do the trick
> *



sorry i meant not the CAMRY'S......no sleep = no sense


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 04:01 PM~5796644
> * :uh:  not the Toyota's
> *





> *Toyota Recall
> Jul 18, 2006
> Akila Hardy
> WNCT-TV 9  Printer friendly format
> ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

The Camry was new, the navigator was pre-owned....I don't know what sold Michael on the navigator, the ride or the previous owner.....Red Cashion (sp.?)


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 03:04 PM~5796666
> *
> *



No Camry's recalled


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 04:05 PM~5796681
> *No Camry's recalled
> *


nope, not this week..



> *Latest Toyota Camry Car Recalls
> 
> 
> 1992 Toyota Camry
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

besides.. styling is boring.. everything out there in sedans is boring now adays. except for 300..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 03:09 PM~5796711
> *nope, not this week..
> *



wasn't talking about the 90's models......I'm sure parts are going to give 10+ yrs.

in sept. 01 we bought an '02 camry...i had it for almost 3 yrs....no problems what so ever....no recalled parts....not a complaint except for our expanding family.....I loved it.....would highly recommend it......just from my personal experience w/them.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

say guys we need to start a crusing spot on sat or a chill spot where u can go and take your lolos the car clubs in dfw area already started to get together on sat in fw it was fun seen that many lolos they also have a hoppig contest which the winner took $50 bucks is not a lot but is a start.so who ever is down to start something i down to start something.i know my car club members would back me up to.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 18 2006, 02:03 PM~5796237
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: ...what's this called cathy?? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 03:04 PM~5796667
> *The Camry was new, the navigator was pre-owned....I don't know what sold Michael on the navigator, the ride or the previous owner.....Red Cashion (sp.?)
> *


the Camry was bad ass...just got tired of alex kicking the back of the seat....damn good car

:thumbsup: 

come on now....it's a NAVIGATOR.....anymore need to be said?? it had low mileage too....we were actually looking at Yukons and came across the navi.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 03:11 PM~5796730
> *besides..  styling is boring..  everything out there in sedans is boring now adays.  except for 300..
> *



300's are tight, but everyone has one...well except me...but the new INFINITI is bad ass....this guy had one insured here with me....it was an 03 but it was bad ass....black with tan leather and black rims...man....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 18 2006, 02:07 PM~5796264
> *less than 8 dollars a week on gas.
> *


 :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

What up peoples...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:16 AM~5793913
> *yeah they are pretty beautiful if I do say so myself!
> 
> 
> ...


dont trip. i dont pay attention to much that is said on here. so i didnt know your a female or ol boys wife. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2006, 11:24 AM~5795467
> *Lone Star..  give me a loan..  your rich like that.
> *


you crazy thats all you mr haliburton


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 18 2006, 03:49 PM~5796558
> *WITH A SCOOTER LIKE THAT NOT ONLY U WILL SAVE ON GAS BUT U WILL BE ABLE TO PICK UP ALOT OF HOT CHICKS!!!! :biggrin:
> *




muahahahahah thats the plan.... 

if my wife is reading this j/p :biggrin: 
:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey everyone... Im helping my wifes grandma sell this car. 

Its an 87 caprice. I dont have much info on it only that it has 80,000 miles, it has not been mistreated in any way. body is straight, paint is oxidized on hood, top is good for a daily driver but may need to be replaced in the near future. Interior is clean with only one rip on rear seat (easily fixed). What do you all think is a good price for something like this?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 18 2006, 09:14 PM~5799214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 06:41 AM~5801054
> *Hey everyone... Im helping my wifes grandma sell this car.
> 
> Its an 87 caprice. I dont have much info on it only that it has 80,000 miles, it has not been mistreated in any way. body is straight, paint is oxidized on hood, top is good for a daily driver but may need to be replaced in the near future. Interior is clean with only one rip on rear seat (easily fixed). What do you all think is a good price for something like this?
> ...


I personally don't know much about cars but in my opinion....that handicapped plate is worth an extra $200 (you know how hard it is to find a parking spot?!?) and then that bad ass security system should definitely bring add some extra $$$$


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 19 2006, 07:47 AM~5801069
> *I personally don't know much about cars but in my opinion....that handicapped plate is worth an extra $200 (you know how hard it is to find a parking spot?!?) and then that bad ass security system should definitely bring add some extra $$$$
> 
> *



:buttkick: :scrutinize: 



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill give u 140 for that caprice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2006, 08:04 AM~5801099
> *ill give u 140 for that caprice.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'll beat lone stars bid and give you $300


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 08:23 AM~5801149
> *i'll beat lone stars bid and give you $300
> *



DAMN! I guess it is true what they say about trying to sell your car on LIL... a bunch of low ballin cheap foos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 08:25 AM~5801157
> *DAMN! I guess it is true what they say about trying to sell your car on LIL... a bunch of low ballin cheap foos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


come on. you said seat has a rip and hood is oxidized.. take the $300 or call pick-a-part and get $75. your choice..


:angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 08:27 AM~5801161
> *come on. you said seat has a rip and hood is oxidized..   take the $300 or call pick-a-part and get $75.  your choice..
> :angel:
> *



"you all trying to chingalay me?"

hell if she would take 300 for that ride Id keep it myself... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 08:34 AM~5801190
> *"you all trying to chingalay me?"
> 
> hell if she would take 300 for that ride Id keep it myself...  :biggrin:
> *


ok..honestly.. being it has a rag and bubble lights.. and only 80k original miles.. i say its worth minimum of $1500


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 07:43 AM~5801214
> *ok..honestly.. being it has a rag and bubble lights.. and only 80k original miles..  i say its worth minimum of $1500
> *



i'd say $1600 and you throw in the high tech security system..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2006, 09:14 PM~5799214
> *dont trip. i dont pay attention to much that is said on here. so i didnt know your a female or ol boys wife.  :uh:
> *



:biggrin: ol boy :biggrin: 

haha....she wasn't trippin homie....it's all good!!! see ya at the show.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 07:41 AM~5801054
> *Hey everyone... Im helping my wifes grandma sell this car.
> 
> Its an 87 caprice. I dont have much info on it only that it has 80,000 miles, it has not been mistreated in any way. body is straight, paint is oxidized on hood, top is good for a daily driver but may need to be replaced in the near future. Interior is clean with only one rip on rear seat (easily fixed). What do you all think is a good price for something like this?
> ...


you should have no problem selling that car! Its perfect for 24''s.... It will be a DONK in notime :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bumper sticker that says k-love.. thats gangsta!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 09:12 AM~5801310
> *you should have no problem selling that car! Its perfect for 24''s.... It will be a DONK in notime :biggrin:
> *



Fo Sho!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

She told me that every time she drove the car to the grocery store or whatever, a bunch of brothers would ask to buy it off of her... 

44s poking out... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 09:22 AM~5801357
> *bumper sticker that says k-love..  thats gangsta!!
> 
> 
> *



:0 

gangsta granny... :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 07:25 AM~5801157
> *DAMN! I guess it is true what they say about trying to sell your car on LIL... a bunch of low ballin cheap foos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 08:22 AM~5801357
> *bumper sticker that says k-love..  thats gangsta!!
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Update from LATIN:

just got off the phone with him,
he said for those interested in going to the show he posted,

contact Billie at 713-417-9802 To enter car for free.

also asked me to remind ya'll of the winner of best of show gets a paint job from some bad ass painter dude ironhorse :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 09:32 AM~5801417
> *Update from LATIN:
> 
> just got off the phone with him,
> ...


maybe its a silly question..but why would someone with a car nice enough to win best of show.. want to paint their car? 

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 09:34 AM~5801427
> *maybe its a silly question..but why would someone with a car nice enough to win best of show..  want to paint their car?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


I was thinking that while I was typing it... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe they'll let u paint a different car. pimp out a daily for example.. lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 08:34 AM~5801427
> *maybe its a silly question..but why would someone with a car nice enough to win best of show..  want to paint their car?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


duh, like why did the chicken crossed the road???????????


to paint ANOTHER car!!!!!!

 

that'll be $7.50


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 08:41 AM~5801462
> *maybe they'll let u paint a different car.  pimp out a daily for example.. lol
> *



:biggrin: see there, you got it.....only took you an extra second....cancel the $7.50


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 19 2006, 09:42 AM~5801465
> *duh, like why did the chicken crossed the road???????????
> to paint ANOTHER car!!!!!!
> 
> ...


i'm broke.. better get in line with all my other creditors.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 08:43 AM~5801470
> *i'm broke..  better get in line with all my other creditors.
> 
> 
> *



do you guys use amadeus?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

in that case.. i might go then..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 19 2006, 09:44 AM~5801473
> *do you guys use amadeus?
> *


nope.. STAR version of SABRE. point-n-click type application that piggy-backs on native SABRE

i've used amadeaus and worldspan and apollo all before..

apollo was my fav.. except for hotels.. worldspan i liked for its pricing.. was always on the penny with international fares.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 09:45 AM~5801479
> *in that case.. i might go then..
> *



right. 

I wouldnt mind throwing a crazy paint job on this...










:biggrin: 

oh, I get between 24 and 27 mpg on this...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 09:53 AM~5801516
> *right.
> 
> I wouldnt mind throwing a crazy paint job  on this...
> ...


my 02 impala gets 28mpg. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 09:55 AM~5801522
> *my 02 impala gets 28mpg.   :uh:
> *



really? v6 or 4 cyl.


http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/noframes/17778.shtml


http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/noframes/18516.shtml
:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 09:57 AM~5801531
> *really? v6 or 4 cyl.
> http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/noframes/17778.shtml
> 
> ...


well i was quoting highway.. hater!!

lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 09:59 AM~5801545
> *well i was quoting highway..    hater!!
> 
> lol
> *



Had to check, felt ripped off if you were getting more mileage on a nicer car :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

atleast your both driving american :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 10:24 AM~5801726
> *atleast your both driving american :cheesy:
> *


well.. my engine was built in mexico.. my car was assembled in canada.. so yeah.. good o' american pride.. lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 08:46 AM~5801488
> *nope..  STAR version of SABRE.  point-n-click type application that piggy-backs on native SABRE
> 
> i've used amadeaus and worldspan and apollo all before..
> ...


you're a travel agent?....do you have the hookup on sweet deals? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 09:32 AM~5801417
> *Update from LATIN:
> 
> just got off the phone with him,
> ...


QUE ONDA NEEGROWS, I'M SURE IT IS TO PAINT ANY CAR THAT YOU OWN. LIKE YOUR DAILY. WELL I'M OUT ESSAYS. RINGING YOU UP ELLIEZA ZA ZA YA TU ZAAA


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2006, 09:32 AM~5801799
> *you're a travel agent?....do you have the hookup on sweet deals? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2006, 10:32 AM~5801799
> *you're a travel agent?....do you have the hookup on sweet deals? :biggrin:
> *


i got sweet deal for comfort suites in bryan tx.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 09:59 AM~5801989
> *i got sweet deal for comfort suites in bryan tx.
> *



best western, homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 19 2006, 11:00 AM~5801996
> *best western, homie
> *


yeah..them.. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 17 2006, 09:09 PM~5790909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:coughs* bullshit *coughs* :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 10:27 AM~5801748
> *well.. my engine was built in mexico.. my car was assembled in canada..    so yeah..  good o' american pride..  lol
> *


Good stuff I tell ya!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 11:13 AM~5802086
> *
> maybe if you have a couple of other project cars like me ...  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


How do you ball so hard Dena? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 11:17 AM~5802105
> *How do you ball so hard Dena? :biggrin:
> *


That's what I do baby :biggrin: 

I'm a Litigation Paralegal ... :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 11:18 AM~5802112
> *That's what I do baby :biggrin:
> 
> I'm a Litigation Paralegal ... :biggrin: :happysad:
> *


got big title too.. you balla!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 11:18 AM~5802112
> *That's what I do baby :biggrin:
> 
> I'm a Litigation Paralegal ... :biggrin: :happysad:
> *


My card says I'm Quality Control :cheesy: If Hwy 225 still rides nice then Im good at what i do


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 11:21 AM~5802136
> *My card says I'm Quality Control :cheesy: If Hwy 225 still rides nice then Im good at what i do
> *


 you need to come by my place and check out my new projects!!! :cheesy: 

Let's take the lacs out for a cruise Saturday night ... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 11:21 AM~5802129
> *got big title too..  you balla!!
> *


I read that really fast...... Thought it said something else..... LOL!! :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 11:23 AM~5802142
> * you need to come by my place and check out my new projects!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Let's take the lacs out for a cruise Saturday night ...  :0
> *



Airline?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 11:23 AM~5802142
> * you need to come by my place and check out my new projects!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Let's take the lacs out for a cruise Saturday night ...  :0
> *


Im at your back door the rest of this week too. Im in Angleton.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 04:50 AM~5800970
> *muahahahahah thats the plan....
> 
> if my wife is reading this j/p  :biggrin:
> ...


YEA, IT WUZ JUST A JOKE. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 11:25 AM~5802158
> *Airline?
> *


Ummmmmm No...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 11:26 AM~5802168
> *Ummmmmm    No...
> *





:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 19 2006, 09:54 AM~5801944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

cool donkey kong shirt.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 11:38 AM~5802233
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I can deal with the laws but im not down for dodgin bullets  I heard gun fire the last time i was out there and the laws were hot as hell. Stupid young bucks see cars next thing some jackass is startin shit. Im down for Hwy 6 and i know you are too :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 11:44 AM~5802266
> *I can deal with the laws but im not down for dodgin bullets  I heard gun fire the last time i was out there and the laws were hot as hell. Stupid young bucks see cars next thing some jackass is startin shit. Im down for Hwy 6 and i know you are too :biggrin:
> *



yup yup...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 11:44 AM~5802269
> *yup yup...
> *


i was in the LeCab on Hwy 6 a few days ago :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 11:48 AM~5802297
> *i was in the LeCab on Hwy 6 a few days ago :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

B, have you seen the Fleetwood at the Autozone on Hwy 6. Orange one on dubs?

he is asking 15k for it... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 11:59 AM~5802325
> *B, have you seen the Fleetwood at the Autozone on Hwy 6. Orange one on dubs?
> 
> he is asking 15k for it...  :uh:
> *


with that crap ass candy...... lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 12:01 PM~5802334
> *with that crap ass candy...... lol
> *


kind that looks cloudy?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2006, 10:40 AM~5802245
> *:roflmao:
> 
> cool donkey kong shirt.
> *



:angry: i told cathy not to post it :uh: ....it's on now!! and she didn't want me talking about the moped....next time she's on ask her about it....haha :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 09:59 AM~5801989
> *i got sweet deal for comfort suites in bryan tx.
> *



i thought cathy was hookin u up!! :biggrin: didn't know you had the inside track too....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 12:10 PM~5802388
> *kind that looks cloudy?
> *


yup


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2006, 11:10 AM~5802392
> *:angry: i told cathy not to post it :uh: ....it's on now!! and she didn't want me talking about the moped....next time she's on ask her about it....haha  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

ill be sure to ask her bout that. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2006, 12:11 PM~5802404
> *i thought cathy was hookin u up!! :biggrin:  didn't know you had the inside track too....
> *


she told me about place.. i called and they gave me "sweet hook up" on a travel agent rate. business traveler rate was like $72 but they gave me agent rate of $41.. ended up canceling though.. and missed kick ass 80's party.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 11:26 AM~5802495
> *she told me about place.. i called and they gave me "sweet hook up" on a travel agent rate.  business traveler rate was like $72 but they gave me agent rate of $41..  ended up canceling though..  and missed kick ass 80's party.
> *



:thumbsup: ...yeah you did...it was really good.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy birthday Death Dealer!

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 10:10 AM~5802388
> *kind that looks cloudy?
> *


like your piss


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 12:41 PM~5802634
> *like your piss
> *



hows the paint jobs coming along? any pics?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 12:41 PM~5802634
> *like your piss
> *


lol!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 11:42 AM~5802638
> *hows the paint jobs coming along? any pics?
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2006, 11:10 AM~5802392
> *:angry: i told cathy not to post it :uh: ....it's on now!! and she didn't want me talking about the moped....next time she's on ask her about it....haha  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: we all do stupid things like l"ocking keys in the car while it's running outside to take cathy some lunch today"



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 19 2006, 11:25 AM~5802487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww, thanks!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 10:42 AM~5802638
> *hows the paint jobs coming along? any pics?
> *


yeah. i got some somewhere.. ill post them up tonight..
they coming alon ok. body work sucks.. but for my 2nd car.. it was better..just needs to be buffed real bad..
having orange peel problems...

but fo some reason i only get it when i paint cars.. never on bikes..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 12:41 PM~5802634
> *like your piss
> *


bloody??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 12:46 PM~5802683
> *bloody??
> *



:ugh: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

j/k.. geez..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 12:48 PM~5802703
> *:ugh:  :barf:
> *


The car is redish you know :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 19 2006, 11:45 AM~5802669
> *:nono:  we all do stupid things like l"ocking keys in the car while it's running outside to take cathy some lunch today"
> no comment
> awww, thanks!!!
> ...




yeah yeah...but i was takin yo monkey ass food....the car hadn't done that before...it's new to me so i had no clue it would lock by itself with the car on and in park...MOP ED.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 10:46 AM~5802683
> *bloody??
> *


yuck.. your sicker than me..
my piss comes out clear


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know where i can get a rug cheap? i use to use felt, but that shit sucks at outdoor shows.. wind makes it fly around.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 11:52 AM~5802741
> *anybody know where i can get a rug cheap?  i use to use felt, but that shit sucks at outdoor shows..  wind makes it fly around.
> *


LOWES...ASTRO TURF


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2006, 12:53 PM~5802748
> *LOWES...ASTRO TURF
> *


dont like shine of astroturf.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 12:46 PM~5802680
> *yeah. i got some somewhere.. ill post them up tonight..
> they coming alon ok. body work sucks.. but for my 2nd car.. it was better..just needs to be buffed real bad..
> having orange peel problems...
> ...



practice makes perfect!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 11:54 AM~5802753
> *dont like shine of astroturf.
> *



i don't think mine is shiny....never really paid attention to that...try the carpet stores...they have some black thin carpet that a friend of mine bought once for a show....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2006, 12:55 PM~5802766
> *i don't think mine is shiny....never really paid attention to that...try the carpet stores...they have some black thin carpet that a friend of mine bought once for a show....
> *


ha.. im here at work peeling up the square carpet tiles thinking "hey..this would work.. and it breaks down to 2x2 squares.. " lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 11:54 AM~5802755
> *practice makes perfect!
> *


very true....at least you are trying :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic.. since you a rookie.. i'll let you do my daily.. probably be ready end of august.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 12:57 PM~5802773
> *ha..  im here at work peeling up the square carpet tiles thinking "hey..this would work..  and it breaks down to 2x2 squares.. "  lol
> *



the carpet is gonna show up monday morning at the office with oil stains from the weekends shows... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 11:57 AM~5802773
> *ha..  im here at work peeling up the square carpet tiles thinking "hey..this would work..  and it breaks down to 2x2 squares.. "  lol
> *



actually one of my members "SCOOBY" uses white tile and orange felt type material....it looks like a checker board....he has a 95 chev truck....orange...flaked out ...with white and orange interior....he puts all his trophies out and scoody doo's everywhere...it doesn't look bad....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 12:59 PM~5802782
> *the carpet is gonna show up monday morning at the office with oil stains from the weekends shows...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and i'll have innocent look on my face.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 01:02 PM~5802806
> *and i'll have innocent look on my face..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


trying to cover them up with file cabinets...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2006, 12:59 PM~5802789
> *actually one of my members "SCOOBY" uses white tile and orange felt type material....it looks like a checker board....he has a 95 chev truck....orange...flaked out ...with white and orange interior....he puts all his trophies out and scoody doo's everywhere...it doesn't look bad....
> *


i was just thinkin black or dark gray. im not even big fan of blue and cars blue.. go figure.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 19 2006, 10:54 AM~5802755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea... paint it how... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 01:04 PM~5802815
> *trying to cover them up with file cabinets...
> *


naw... wouldnt even cover up.. just do like i did when i worked at furrows and broke tranny on forklife.. i got off and went and told boss "hey.. i tried to move forklift and think someone fk'd up tranny.. you need to get on they ass and find out who did it.. this is bullshit(i screamed)".. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 01:07 PM~5802836
> *yup yup...
> 
> oh yea... paint it how... :biggrin:
> *



Sic, paint it like that malibu on homeboys buildup...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 01:07 PM~5802837
> *naw... wouldnt even cover up..  just do like i did when i worked at furrows and broke tranny on forklife..  i got off and went and told boss "hey.. i tried to move forklift and think someone fk'd up tranny..  you need to get on they ass and find out who did it.. this is bullshit(i screamed)".. lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Monroe man charged after hitting wife in the eye with a carrot*

http://www.connpost.com/search/ci_4063100



:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 01:07 PM~5802836
> *oh yea... paint it how... :biggrin:
> *


flaked silver base.. slighty darker,so it barely stands out, tribal patterns. since i'd be sticking with silver.. no need to do jams. pinstripe only around patterns in smoke gray.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jul 19 2006, 11:25 AM~5802160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live off of Hwy 6 too :biggrin: let's do dis :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 01:23 PM~5802950
> *:0 I'll hit you up if I get off early one day this week ...
> I live off of Hwy 6 too :biggrin: let's do dis :thumbsup:
> *



where by hwy 6

Im down!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 01:24 PM~5802965
> *where by hwy 6
> 
> Im down!
> *


I live at the other end ... by 288 :tongue: but it ain't nuthin' but a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 01:28 PM~5802982
> *I live at the other end ... by 288 :tongue: but it ain't nuthin' but a cruise :biggrin:
> *



damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you can cruise over to our end... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm in east end, magnolia park..where we park da chebys on da yard..and sport them platinium debit cards.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

check out the sign the guy in the far end is holding. Yeah, "we just want to be left alone" my a**!!











this is in NY.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if all this middle east crap keeps making gas prices go up. think imma be like sic and build me a bike.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 01:23 PM~5802950
> *:0 I'll hit you up if I get off early one day this week ...
> I live off of Hwy 6 too :biggrin: let's do dis :thumbsup:
> *


to bad your on the wrong end of hwy6


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 02:29 PM~5803497
> *to bad your on the wrong end of hwy6
> *


No you're on the wrong end! :roflmao: It don't matter .... we can meet in the middle


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 02:33 PM~5803521
> *No you're on the wrong end!  :roflmao: It don't matter .... we can meet in the middle
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 02:33 PM~5803521
> *No you're on the wrong end!  :roflmao: It don't matter .... we can meet in the middle
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 02:33 PM~5803521
> *No you're on the wrong end!  :roflmao: It don't matter .... we can meet in the middle
> *


F*#k that!!!


Thats sugar land.... Full of bacon!! :ugh: :ugh: 

Keep north to the west side  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 02:39 PM~5803559
> *:0
> *


You and Elle thinking dirty? :biggrin: lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 02:39 PM~5803560
> *F*#k that!!!
> 
> 
> ...



and they be killin' their own friends for kicks out there... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 03:00 PM~5803691
> *and they be killin' their own friends for kicks out there...  :angry:
> *


and their aint even sugar out there no more..but name stays the same.. frauds.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 03:01 PM~5803701
> *and their aint even sugar out there no more..but name stays the same..  frauds.
> *



wasnt it just voted the 3rd best place to live in the US?

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 03:04 PM~5803716
> *wasnt it just voted the 3rd best place to live in the US?
> 
> :0
> *


something like that. damn rich people.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 19 2006, 11:08 AM~5802843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. all u need is gatorade.. and ya good to go


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 03:04 PM~5803716
> *wasnt it just voted the 3rd best place to live in the US?
> 
> :0
> *


sure was..... I'll stick with the west side of the branch :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 03:54 PM~5804054
> *yeah. sounds nice.. i can do that ....
> 
> *


theres also minor body work.. i can do that myself..but you'll be left with bondo spots.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 03:57 PM~5804074
> *sure was..... I'll stick with the west side of the branch  :biggrin:
> *


little do they know.. you go few miles east from there and you run into all the katrina evacs killing each other. lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

It can happen anywhere one of our employees was car jacked for his city vehicle today off woodway in a rich area.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 19 2006, 05:57 PM~5804569
> *It can happen anywhere one of our employees was car jacked for his city vehicle today off woodway in a rich area.
> *


 yup ... that's the truth ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

If anyone would like some updates car shows I'll be trying to keep the LMP Events myspace updated with lots of info on upcoming show

http://www.myspace.com/lmpevents


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

came home.. and got word that brawd from LRM called cause my dumbazz didnt put address on my application.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

liv4lacs where in hwy 6 u guys going to be crusing this sat i stay on hwy6 too i be crusing tru westhimer on my town car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 19 2006, 09:15 PM~5805573
> *liv4lacs where in hwy 6 u guys going to be crusing this sat i stay on hwy6 too i be crusing tru westhimer on my town car
> *



between 529 and richmond? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: PROVOK

hey Juan... your car ready?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 08:51 PM~5805822
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: PROVOK
> 
> ...


no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 19 2006, 09:52 PM~5805830
> *no
> *


what else do you need?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 07:54 PM~5805848
> *what else do you need?
> *


need a bitch


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2006, 09:56 PM~5805865
> *need a bitch
> *



:0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what times u guys going to start crusing sat i stay by briarforest and hwy6


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 08:54 PM~5805848
> *what else do you need?
> *


a ride Sat night so I can cruise too.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2006, 02:02 PM~5804110
> *theres also minor body work..  i can do that myself..but you'll be left with bondo spots..    :biggrin:
> *


koo koo.. thats no problem..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

puttin in work.. heres more pics for the ones who asked




























patterns i layed out


























no pics of it finished.. ill get som later.. but there was much more added on


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 09:10 PM~5806193
> *puttin in work.. heres more pics for the ones who asked
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good sic :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 10:50 PM~5806475
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


price on body work and paint


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 19 2006, 09:51 PM~5806483
> *price on body work and paint
> *


i dunno.. depends on what it is and how im doing.. im not fond of body work.. but if its not anything major then ill do it..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 10:10 PM~5806193
> *puttin in work.. heres more pics for the ones who asked
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 19 2006, 09:51 PM~5806488
> *Nice job!
> *


 :twak: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 10:10 PM~5806193
> *puttin in work.. heres more pics for the ones who asked
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im down to cruise hwy 6. i stay on bel air and hwy 6 so that wont be to far. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hwy 6 it is then!

just need to find a meeting place now. :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn fool that cutty looks good... i like the two tone.

cant wait to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 09:50 PM~5806475
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they should have never gave ur black ass a paint gun!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the cutt is chillin is it lifted.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 07:10 AM~5807811
> *Hwy 6 it is then!
> 
> just need to find a meeting place now.  :dunno:
> *


I dont know how much cruising im gonna have time for on Sat..... I have 2 Cadillacs to finish for the show next weekend :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2006, 06:58 AM~5807937
> *the cutt is chillin is it lifted.
> *


4 PUMPS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 08:04 AM~5807962
> *I dont know how much cruising im gonna have time for on Sat..... I have 2 Cadillacs to finish for the show next weekend :ugh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 08:19 AM~5807991
> *:uh:
> *


wtf man....... I'm still gonna roll out my cars is ready! Im just busy as fuck with these 2 other cars :biggrin: 























:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 20 2006, 06:12 AM~5807974
> *4 PUMPS
> *


damn like that


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 08:26 AM~5808012
> *wtf man....... I'm still gonna roll out my cars is ready! Im just busy as fuck with these 2 other cars :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:scrutinize:


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 20 2006, 07:16 AM~5807826
> *they should have never gave ur black ass a paint gun!!!!
> *


you blk too.. so boogidy boogidy *****


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 08:42 AM~5808061
> *:scrutinize:
> pics? :biggrin:
> *


your gonna have to wait for the show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 08:55 AM~5808108
> *your gonna have to wait for the show
> *



so, what you driving saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jul 20 2006, 05:16 AM~5807826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. what u didnt know..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

fuck off three wheeling pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2006, 09:05 AM~5808150
> *haha.. they need to give me a better gun.. than the cheap shit im using now
> yeah.. what u didnt know..
> *


nope.. it was recent news to me.. heard 713ridaz was a legendary gangsta too.. im gonna keep my distance.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this how i use to show up at club meetings dressed..cause i was usually headed to club afterwards..  



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 08:59 AM~5808119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 10:10 PM~5806193
> *puttin in work.. heres more pics for the ones who asked
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 08:56 AM~5808113
> *so, what you driving saturday?  :biggrin:
> *


LeCabriolet!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 08:10 AM~5808166
> *this how i use to show up at club meetings dressed..cause i was usually headed to club afterwards..
> *


pimp.  



:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 09:56 PM~5806143
> *koo koo.. thats no problem..
> *



good job homie!!!! :thumbsup: i better get my $$ together to get something painted :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 09:21 AM~5808204
> *pimp.
> :roflmao:
> *


WHERES MY MONEY?? 
and i had blue ostrage shoes with gold socks on too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SORRY 713RIDAZ.. YOU KNOW YOU MY *****.. just fucking with you..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 07:21 AM~5808209
> *:biggrin:
> good job homie!!!! :thumbsup: i better get my $$ together to get something painted :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:barf: :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 20 2006, 09:08 AM~5808158
> *fuck off three wheeling pimp
> *


*CALL ME AT WORK!!!!*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 08:26 AM~5808012
> *wtf man....... I'm still gonna roll out my cars is ready! Im just busy as fuck with these 2 other cars :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Is there a spot we can meet up at over there? Ya'll gonna have to let me know ... I'll help you with the other cars when we're done cruisin' ... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 19 2006, 10:32 PM~5806050
> *a ride Sat night so I can cruise too.
> *


bring your camera


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2006, 09:31 AM~5808242
> *Is there a spot we can meet up at over there?  Ya'll gonna have to let me know ... I'll help you with the other cars when we're done cruisin' ... :biggrin:
> *



Best Buy next to West Oaks Mall? :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 09:38 AM~5808277
> *Best Buy next to West Oaks Mall?  :cheesy:
> *


West Oaks Mall next to Best Buy?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 09:41 AM~5808290
> *West Oaks Mall next to Best Buy?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2006, 09:33 AM~5808253
> *bring your camera
> *


Why you bringing something pic worthy?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 08:23 AM~5808221
> *WHERES MY MONEY??
> and i had blue ostrage shoes with gold socks on too.
> 
> ...


  

what club did you go to?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 09:43 AM~5808297
> *Why you bringing something pic worthy?
> *



thats the question right thurrrr.....


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2006, 09:10 PM~5806193
> *puttin in work.. heres more pics for the ones who asked
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK. NOW U CAN OPEN UP U R OWN BIG BODY SHOP WITH A BIG THAT SAY *SIC 713* & A WHITE TACO TRUCK OUTSIDE. LOL LOL
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 09:43 AM~5808297
> *Why you bringing something pic worthy?
> *


of course :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 09:44 AM~5808300
> *
> 
> what club did you go to?
> *


that was actually at a wedding. forgot who's.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2006, 10:00 AM~5808389
> *of course  :biggrin:
> *


Something with wire wheels? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 10:14 AM~5808473
> *Something with wire wheels? :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 10:14 AM~5808473
> *Something with wire wheels? :scrutinize:
> *


:twak: of course


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 20 2006, 10:16 AM~5808488
> *:twak: of course
> *


I was just making sure you were talking about a car :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 10:25 AM~5808526
> *I was just making sure you were talking about a car :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

"Iranians were believed to be present at North Korea's July 4 missile tests, assistant Secretary of State Chris Hill, the chief U.S. negotiator with Pyongyang, testified today"

:uh: AIN'T THAT A BITCH?!?!!?!?!? :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 09:50 AM~5808653
> *"Iranians were believed to be present at North Korea's July 4 missile tests, assistant Secretary of State Chris Hill, the chief U.S. negotiator with Pyongyang, testified today"
> 
> :uh:  AIN'T THAT A BITCH?!?!!?!?!? :scrutinize:
> *



:angry: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 10:50 AM~5808653
> *"Iranians were believed to be present at North Korea's July 4 missile tests, assistant Secretary of State Chris Hill, the chief U.S. negotiator with Pyongyang, testified today"
> 
> :uh:  AIN'T THAT A BITCH?!?!!?!?!? :scrutinize:
> *



LINK? 

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 11:14 AM~5808775
> *LINK?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 09:25 AM~5808526
> *I was just making sure you were talking about a car :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2006, 11:26 AM~5808843
> *:uh:
> *



its Bush's fault... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2006, 10:26 AM~5808843
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i knew you couldnt stay away and that you were still here undercover.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2006, 11:26 AM~5808843
> *:uh:
> *


shouldnt you be working?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 11:34 AM~5808882
> *its Bush's fault...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats why i like chics that shave.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:35 AM~5808888
> *thats why i like chics that shave.
> 
> *


link?

:biggrin: 





:roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what times u gusy want to meet up in best buy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

around 10?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

company providing lunch today - steaks.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats a good time cuz my club meeting ends at 9pm so who else is going to be there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 20 2006, 12:02 PM~5809061
> *thats a good time cuz my club meeting ends at 9pm so who else is going to be there
> *



I know I will be out there and one other UnioN club member.

who else?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 12:01 PM~5809052
> *company providing lunch today - steaks.
> *


same here..but we getting catered from spaghetti warehouse.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whats so special about today?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 12:14 PM~5809141
> *whats so special about today?
> *


for us nothing.. we just have different vendors that like to come in and kiss our azz.. like today.. spaghetti warehouse is being paid for by Alitalia Airlines. different hotels and airlines and rental car companys bring grub all the time..or sometimes just snacks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Air France brought us shrimp tacos and fish tamales.. weird huh.. the tamales were good.. i usually hate fish.. didnt try shrimp.. hate shrimp


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:01 AM~5809052
> *company providing lunch today - steaks.
> *



must be nice....big balla$


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:32 AM~5809263
> *Air France brought us shrimp tacos and fish tamales..    weird huh..    the tamales were good..  i usually hate fish..  didnt try shrimp.. hate shrimp
> *



man...spoiled... :biggrin: ...pass the shrimp this way homie!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 12:34 PM~5809276
> *man...spoiled... :biggrin: ...pass the shrimp this way homie!!!
> *


well i did take bite of one shrimp taco..didnt like it.. spit it out even.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 12:33 PM~5809270
> *must be nice....big balla$
> *


right...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 11:35 AM~5809290
> *right...
> *



man if gas wasn't so damn high i'd like to come out for ya'lls cruise night.....is the hwy 6 ya'll are talking about is by 1960?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:35 AM~5809283
> *well i did take bite of one shrimp taco..didnt like it.. spit it out even.
> *


ok i don't want it anymore...
:barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 12:39 PM~5809321
> *man if gas wasn't so damn high i'd like to come out for ya'lls cruise night.....is the hwy 6 ya'll are talking about is by 1960?
> *



yup, its actually the same road.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 11:41 AM~5809341
> *yup, its actually the same road.
> *


thought so...1960 left...hwy 6 right...i went to swangin customs for my homie rob's photo shoot...the yellow monte carlo....so it's not too far from me...bout an hour....

when is it going down??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dug through my draw.. i found gift cards for blockbuster.. jasons deli and cinemark theatres.. hell. if i find me a gas card.. i good to ask a female out!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 12:42 PM~5809351
> *thought so...1960 left...hwy 6 right...i went to swangin customs for my homie rob's photo shoot...the yellow monte carlo....so it's not too far from me...bout an hour....
> 
> when is it going down??
> *



Saturday. 

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:44 AM~5809377
> *i dug through my draw.. i found gift cards for blockbuster..  jasons deli and cinemark theatres..    hell.  if i find me a gas card.. i good to ask a female out!
> 
> *



baller on a budget :biggrin: 

roll with the windows down so you don't spoil her too much :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 20 2006, 10:14 AM~5808775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Country folks :uh: ....they don't know any better


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 12:45 PM~5809388
> *:biggrin:
> baller on a budget :biggrin:
> 
> ...


good idea.. but i'll let her get extra butter on her popcorn..since butters free.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:10 AM~5809118
> *same here..but we getting catered from spaghetti warehouse.
> 
> 
> *


yum, spaghetti warehouse! i havent been there in awhile!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 12:46 PM~5809399
> *how much is the new airline charge per segment gonna affect you guys?
> *


not at all.. we just pass it down to account.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 11:14 AM~5809141
> *whats so special about today?
> *


the company provides lunch whenver we get our bonuses.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Where's the HLC meeting gonna be at?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:48 AM~5809428
> *not at all..  we just pass it down to account.
> 
> 
> *


do you guys have a service fee? what is it now?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 11:33 AM~5809270
> *must be nice....big balla$
> *


ha! i wish! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 11:46 AM~5809399
> *http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/07/20/kor...reut/index.html
> :uh: finger just twitchen at work:twak:
> we get catered too.....mostly by rental cars and hotels
> ...



you swear you live in the city!!! you can actually ride your MOP ED around this town.... :biggrin: ....how do you pronounce that cathy??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 12:49 PM~5809441
> *do you guys have a service fee?  what is it now?
> *


yes and cant say. confidentiality thing.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 11:49 AM~5809441
> *do you guys have a service fee?  what is it now?
> *



why not just ask the company secrets while you are at it....haha.... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 11:45 AM~5809388
> *:biggrin:
> baller on a budget :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 12:47 PM~5809412
> *yum, spaghetti warehouse! i havent been there in awhile!
> *


i'll let you take me their one day. and i dont mean for the cheap lunch special either.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:48 AM~5809434
> *the company provides lunch whenver we get our bonuses.
> *


man...bonuses...plural....must really be nice!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 11:49 AM~5809448
> *you swear you live in the city!!! you can actually ride your MOP ED around this town.... :biggrin: ....how do you pronounce that cathy??
> *


i still wanna know the lil inside joke on this moped! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:51 AM~5809465
> *i'll let you take me their one day.  and i dont mean for the cheap lunch special either.
> *


borrow her car to take your date out.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 11:49 AM~5809448
> *you swear you live in the city!!! you can actually ride your MOP ED around this town.... :biggrin: ....how do you pronounce that cathy??
> *


 :uh: You swear I HAVEN'T lived in the city (most of the BIG CITIES, anyways) 

"Mr. BEAVER CREEK " Snook High School Class'91 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:52 AM~5809472
> *i still wanna know the lil inside joke on this moped! :biggrin:
> *



ask cathy......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:51 AM~5809465
> *i'll let you take me their one day.  and i dont mean for the cheap lunch special either.
> *


ha! you can take me thou and pay!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 11:52 AM~5809470
> *man...bonuses...plural....must really be nice!!!
> *


we started gettin 3 a year instead of just one big one at the end of the year. 

and yea it is nice. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 20 2006, 11:51 AM~5809458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's one of many on my long lists


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 12:55 PM~5809501
> *ha! you can take me thou and pay!
> *


damn.. you sure expect alot for a date.. o' high maintanance ass.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 11:53 AM~5809480
> *:uh: You swear I HAVEN'T lived in the city (most of the BIG CITIES, anyways)
> 
> "Mr. BEAVER CREEK "  Snook High School Class'91 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



livin in the city for a week doesn't count...  ....and you were born where?.....didn't you graduate from lamar?....hahahaha!!!!!

aaaaahhhh those were the good ol days.....back when i was skinny....nah...it sucked.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 11:53 AM~5809479
> *borrow her car to take your date out.....
> *


 :roflmao:

im still debating on what car to get but ive narrowed it down...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:56 AM~5809513
> *we started gettin 3 a year instead of just one big one at the end of the year.
> 
> and yea it is nice. :biggrin:
> *



BALLA$$


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 11:54 AM~5809484
> *ask cathy......
> *


yea cathy tell us!! youre amongst friends.... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 12:57 PM~5809522
> *:uh: ours is $40
> I'll just call and get a fare quote
> *


sorry.. we only take calls from our contracted clients.. no general public cars... and even clients can't use us for personal travel. BUSINESS related only!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 12:58 PM~5809535
> *:roflmao:
> 
> im still debating on what car to get but ive narrowed it down...
> *


down to what?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:58 AM~5809535
> *:roflmao:
> 
> im still debating on what car to get but ive narrowed it down...
> *



MAN....I'M DEBATING ON HOW I'M GONNA PUT GAS AND YOU ARE PICKING OUT CARS LIKE CANDY.... :biggrin: 

again.....MUST BE NICE!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:57 AM~5809525
> *damn..  you sure expect alot for a date..  o' high maintanance ass.
> *


high maintance??? wtf?!?!?! :roflmao: 

i aint high maintance!! :nono:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, as soon as someone knows where the HLC meeting is going to be at please tell me.... that would really help... Thanks!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 11:57 AM~5809525
> *damn..  you sure expect alot for a date..  o' high maintanance ass.
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i bet she even expects you to talk to her homie....haha :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 11:58 AM~5809544
> *BALLA$$
> *


taxes fk it up though.  

but its still better than nothing. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ok yall time to eat! ill be back later....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 12:59 PM~5809558
> *down to what?
> *


Navi or Escalade?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 20 2006, 11:58 AM~5809546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: quite having kids and you might remember what it's like to have $$$


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 01:02 PM~5809602
> *taxes fk it up though.
> 
> but its still better than nothing. :cheesy:
> *



Bushs fault! for not making the tax cuts permanent... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 12:08 PM~5809667
> *Michael can tell you, he pretty much has anyways
> :uh: so who do YOU use for personal travel?
> :uh: quite having kids and you might remember what it's like to have $$$
> *




you swear i made them by myself..... :biggrin: .....and i still wouldn't have any money.....<<broke meskin>> :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 20 2006, 11:01 AM~5809586
> *Well, as soon as someone knows where the HLC meeting is going to be at please tell me.... that would really help... Thanks!
> 
> 
> *


pm me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 01:08 PM~5809667
> * :uh: so who do YOU use for personal travel?
> *


i use yours truely for my own stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

come on guys who else is down to go crusing this sat on hwy 6 area so far is 87 cutty and his car club member i have a couple of friends would go too.we always complain that we dont have any crusing spots so we are trying to get one togther know.


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

GOOD LUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 20 2006, 07:57 AM~5808371
> *NICE WORK. NOW U CAN OPEN UP U R OWN BIG BODY SHOP WITH  A BIG THAT SAY SIC 713 & A WHITE TACO TRUCK OUTSIDE. LOL LOL
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol.. taco truck..
naw i need a cool cup stand outside


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

didnt 1984caddy say he was down? Liv4lacs? ex214girl?

:dunno:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

oh yeah thats true my bad am going to let the ula know that we are trying to get a crusing spot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 02:34 PM~5810311
> *didnt 1984caddy say he was down? Liv4lacs? ex214girl?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


you can put me down as a maybe.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 12:08 PM~5809670
> *Bushs fault! for not making the tax cuts permanent...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fkin bush! :angry: 

:roflmao: 

its all the mans fault!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 02:42 PM~5810362
> *fkin bush! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


its *"da man"*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 12:08 PM~5809667
> *Michael can tell you, he pretty much has anyways
> *


ok tell us the full story....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 01:43 PM~5810371
> *its "da man"
> *


 :uh: 


im soooo full!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 02:44 PM~5810384
> *:uh:
> im soooo full!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not me.. i only had a little bit of lasagna..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 02:34 PM~5810311
> *didnt 1984caddy say he was down? Liv4lacs? ex214girl?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


ya :uh: 





















 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 01:46 PM~5810396
> *not me.. i only had a little bit of lasagna..
> *


we had steak, chicken, potato salad, beans, macaroni, and pie. i wanna take a nap.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 02:49 PM~5810408
> *we had steak, chicken, potato salad, beans, macaroni, and pie. i wanna take a nap.
> *


damn..no wonder your full


----------



## Steve Urkel (Jul 20, 2006)

chicago for life


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 01:49 PM~5810415
> *damn..no wonder your full
> *


i know!!!!!!!! and we had donuts earlier this morning. :roflmao: imma pig!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

JUST HEARD WE GOT MAZZ THIS SATURDAY AT THE BEND
EMILIO AT THE NEW CALIENTE 
AND SHELLY LARES AT THE OLD EMILIANO'S 

I DON'T THINK THE REST OF THE FOLKS HERE IN BRYAN GOT THE MEMO THAT TEJANO IS DEAD :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 03:33 PM~5810708
> *JUST HEARD WE GOT MAZZ THIS SATURDAY AT THE BEND
> EMILIO AT THE NEW CALIENTE
> AND SHELLY LARES AT THE OLD EMILIANO'S
> ...


probably not.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i never liked fk'n tajano.. buncha wannabe cowboy wets if you ask me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 02:33 PM~5810708
> *JUST HEARD WE GOT MAZZ THIS SATURDAY AT THE BEND
> EMILIO AT THE NEW CALIENTE
> AND SHELLY LARES AT THE OLD EMILIANO'S
> ...


  

whos gonna be at POP next week? Dena you down????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cruising in houston???? :0 :0 i have to see this... saturday at 10pm on hwy 6???


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 20 2006, 02:40 PM~5810748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear for at least the last 6 years we always say we're gonna check out a bar/club everytime we go to Houston lrm or magnifico.......never did......michael always passed out in the hotel room and i stay up watching hbo.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 02:46 PM~5810821
> *I swear for at least the last 6 years we always say we're gonna check out a bar/club everytime we go to Houston lrm or magnifico.......never did......michael always passed out in the hotel room and i stay up watching hbo.
> *


that sucks! you should call dena up...she always knows where the parties at!

where are the parties at next weekend????


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 02:49 PM~5810851
> *that sucks! you should call dena up...she always knows where the parties at!
> 
> where are the parties at next weekend????
> *



I'm not sure if I'm going to LRM yet, still up in the air....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 03:46 PM~5810821
> *it sounds like someone has some built up frustrations....you could try counseling :dunno:
> *


no thanks.. 



> *I swear for at least the last 6 years we always say we're gonna check out a bar/club everytime we go to Houston lrm or magnifico.......never did......michael always passed out in the hotel room and i stay up watching hbo.
> *


setup wears you out..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 02:53 PM~5810884
> *no thanks..
> setup wears you out..
> *



she knows...but still acts like she don't know....it's a bitch being in that damn heat waiting for the doors to open...the only benefit is you get to see all the rides beforehand.....

sun coming up...lowriders gleaming...feet sticking out the window from people knocked out in their rides :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 03:57 PM~5810919
> *she knows...but still acts like she don't know....it's a bitch being in that damn heat waiting for the doors to open...the only benefit is you get to see all the rides beforehand.....
> 
> sun coming up...lowriders gleaming...feet sticking out the window from people knocked out in their rides  :biggrin:
> *


one year.. i had heat exaustion..however its spelled.. hours of sitting in hot car on hot day in hot parking lot.. to get let into a building that doesn't have a/c running.. us big boys dont function well in the heat.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 02:57 PM~5810919
> *she knows...but still acts like she don't know....it's a bitch being in that damn heat waiting for the doors to open...the only benefit is you get to see all the rides beforehand.....
> 
> sun coming up...lowriders gleaming...feet sticking out the window from people knocked out in their rides  :biggrin:
> *



and my poor baby right there w/you......pobrecito.....5 yrs. old, never been fishing but knows how to hit a switch box :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:09 PM~5810955
> *one year.. i had heat exaustion..however its spelled..  hours of sitting in hot car on hot day in hot parking lot.. to get let into a building that doesn't have a/c running..    us big boys dont function well in the heat.
> *



i'm right there with you homie...i get such a bad headache by the time i leave from setting up...all i want to do is take a shower and sleep....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 03:13 PM~5810986
> *i'm right there with you homie...i get such a bad headache by the time i leave from setting up...all i want to do is take a shower and sleep....
> *



:uh: yeah, we know......we know...shower, sleep....now I'm wondering if I really want to go or not.....I already got hbo!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 04:11 PM~5810973
> *and my poor baby right there w/you......pobrecito.....5 yrs. old, never been fishing but knows how to hit a switch box  :0
> *


thats gangsta!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 03:15 PM~5810998
> *:uh: yeah, we know......we know...shower, sleep....now I'm wondering if I really want to go or not.....I already got hbo!
> *


such a hater!!!...you get to enjoy seeing the look on your son's face...and hopefully your daughter's too....plus if you went to help me, we'd finish faster and get the hell out :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 03:17 PM~5811015
> *such a hater!!!...you get to enjoy seeing the look on your son's face...and hopefully your daughter's too....plus if you went to help me, we'd finish faster and get the hell out :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 03:17 PM~5811015
> *such a hater!!!...you get to enjoy seeing the look on your son's face...and hopefully your daughter's too....plus if you went to help me, we'd finish faster and get the hell out :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uh oh.. domestic dispute brewing.. imma stay quiet now.

:0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 03:18 PM~5811021
> *:roflmao:
> *



Pls. he knows he can't have our daughter out there in the heat, he should already know better, she is only 4 and can't STAND being hot or in the sun....I'd drive back to Bryan before noon....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 03:11 PM~5810973
> *and my poor baby right there w/you......pobrecito.....5 yrs. old, never been fishing but knows how to hit a switch box  :0
> *



at the age of 5 he's already a vet to the sport of lowriding....i can't even count the number of times he's been with me to set up for a show....i wish i had been that lucky!!! he's even been in the pit at the hopping contest pushing our hopper out to center of the floor.... :biggrin: 

:happysad: I'M SO PROUD!!!!

and yes, i'm teaching him to hit switches!!! :thumbsup: THAT'S MY BOY!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 03:20 PM~5811035
> *Pls. he knows he can't have our daughter out there in the heat, he should already know better, she is only 4 and can't STAND being hot or in the sun....I'd drive back to Bryan before noon....
> *



REMEMBER THAT CAR SHOW......WE WERE THERE FOR 5 MIN...."DADDY I'M HOT, LET'S GO!!" man she's spoiled....but i love her like that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 03:20 PM~5811037
> *at the age of 5 he's already a vet to the sport of lowriding....i can't even count the number of times he's been with me to set up for a show....i wish i had been that lucky!!! he's even been in the pit at the hopping contest pushing our hopper out to center of the floor.... :biggrin:
> 
> :happysad: I'M SO PROUD!!!!
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:18 PM~5811023
> *uh oh.. domestic dispute brewing.. imma stay quiet now.
> 
> :0
> *



nah...she know's that before the kids, it was just me and her settin my lac up....she used to help me alot....but kids change it all...now my big pimp helps me  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 20 2006, 03:20 PM~5811035
> *Pls. he knows he can't have our daughter out there in the heat, he should already know better, she is only 4 and can't STAND being hot or in the sun....I'd drive back to Bryan before noon....
> *


my 4 yr old is the same way.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 03:24 PM~5811065
> *nah...she know's that before the kids, it was just me and her settin my lac up....she used to help me alot....but kids change it all...now my big pimp helps me   :biggrin:
> *


PREACH! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

okay that is the 2nd pic of my lil'man and both are back of the head shots so i wanted to post one where you can see what a cutie he is:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 04:25 PM~5811084
> *my 4 yr old is the same way.
> *


shit..im the same way.. good thing 68 has a/c.. otherwise i might not be going.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now that i think about it.. i'll have someone follow me with my daily.. that one blows cold cold air.. and plush.. ps2 to entertain myself too!!

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:34 PM~5811157
> *now that i think about it..  i'll have someone follow me with my daily..  that one blows cold cold air..  and plush..  :biggrin:
> *



shit...i'm gonna have to fix my a/c....i'll die in that damn heat...like in san antonio...man..it was terrible...i wanted to crawl into the ice chest...my poor lil man was sweating so i'd put water on a towel to keep him cool... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:31 PM~5811135
> *shit..im the same way..  good thing 68 has a/c..  otherwise i might not be going.. lol
> *


you GOTTA have a/c in houston.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 04:35 PM~5811167
> *shit...i'm gonna have to fix my a/c....i'll die in that damn heat...like in san antonio...man..it was terrible...i wanted to crawl into the ice chest...my poor lil man was sweating so i'd put water on a towel to keep him cool... :angry:
> *


and then the fuckers at reliant probably wont have a/c on.. so going inside is like walking into an oven.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:34 PM~5811157
> *now that i think about it..  i'll have someone follow me with my daily..  that one blows cold cold air..  and plush..  ps2 to entertain myself too!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you got it fixed already?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 04:36 PM~5811177
> *and then the fuckers at reliant probably wont have a/c on.. so going inside is like walking into an oven.
> *


very true, then they charge a lot of money to use electricity for the vehicle displays, thats crazy, i figured since its reliant it should be cheap.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:36 PM~5811177
> *and then the fuckers at reliant probably wont have a/c on.. so going inside is like walking into an oven.
> *



oh man i know.....i might have to pay for electricity and hook up a window unit on the floor....haha... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 04:37 PM~5811179
> *you got it fixed already?
> *


yeah.. just havent picked it up.. dont have access to money i got stashed til end of next week.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Jul 20 2006, 04:39 PM~5811197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 20 2006, 03:39 PM~5811197
> *very true, then they charge a lot of money to use electricity for the vehicle displays, thats crazy, i figured since its reliant it should be cheap.
> *



no shit....for what they are charging now they should be supplying water and gatorade to all entries....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:40 PM~5811207
> *yeah..  just havent picked it up..  dont have access to money i got stashed til end of next week.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 20 2006, 03:39 PM~5811197
> *very true, then they charge a lot of money to use electricity for the vehicle displays, thats crazy, i figured since its reliant it should be cheap.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 04:43 PM~5811241
> *no shit....for what they are charging now they should be supplying water and gatorade to all entries....
> *




forget about that happening.. they gonna treat us like katrina evacuees.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:45 PM~5811260
> 
> 
> forget about that happening.. they gonna treat us like katrina evacuees.
> [/b]


they gonna line the cots up for us :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 04:47 PM~5811281
> *they gonna line the cots up for us :dunno:
> *


let us fry!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:45 PM~5811260
> 
> 
> forget about that happening.. they gonna treat us like katrina evacuees.
> [/b]


hook us up with $1000 debt cards??? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 04:50 PM~5811310
> *hook us up with $1000 debt cards???  :cheesy:
> *


reminds me.. i still aint got my FEMA check.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2006, 03:50 PM~5811310
> *hook us up with $1000 debt cards???  :cheesy:
> *



i wonder how many lrm tickets were bought with fema cards....hhhhhmmmm


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 03:58 PM~5811382
> *i wonder how many lrm tickets were bought with fema cards....hhhhhmmmm
> *


around 1800 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2006, 03:58 PM~5811382
> *i wonder how many lrm tickets were bought with fema cards....hhhhhmmmm
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

sup i just moved here in houston about a month ago from Washington State. i just started school at UTI. im living in the walters and fm 1960 area. so are there any hot spots for cruzing? i've only been up and down fm 1960 mostly and only seen a couple lows sofar. just thought i post up in here to see whats out there. i left my real car at home but im still down for the game rollin my hooptie. anybody wanna hit me up or what ever fill free. lates


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 20 2006, 05:29 PM~5811632
> *sup i just moved here in houston about a month ago from Washington State. i just started school at  UTI. im living in the walters and fm 1960 area. so are there any hot spots for cruzing? i've only been up and down fm 1960 mostly and only seen a couple lows sofar. just thought i post up in here to see whats out there. i left my real car at home but  im still down for the game rollin my hooptie. anybody wanna hit me up or what ever fill free. lates
> *


welcome to town.. happy to see anybody in town that aint a katrina evacuee.. 


and to answer your question.. NO.. no cruising.. cops put that shit to an end.. we even got hated on by the local news..

then ricers cruise spot had big raid.. and buncha youngstas arrested..but turned into big scandal.. so yeah.. houston sucks for cruising.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 20 2006, 05:29 PM~5811632
> *sup i just moved here in houston about a month ago from Washington State. i just started school at  UTI. im living in the walters and fm 1960 area. so are there any hot spots for cruzing? i've only been up and down fm 1960 mostly and only seen a couple lows sofar. just thought i post up in here to see whats out there. i left my real car at home but  im still down for the game rollin my hooptie. anybody wanna hit me up or what ever fill free. lates
> *



Go to hwy6 and westheimer on saturday 10pm... 

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 08:40 PM~5813089
> *Go to hwy6 and westheimer on saturday 10pm...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 06:03 PM~5811853
> *welcome to town.. happy to see anybody in town that aint a katrina evacuee..
> and to answer your question..  NO.. no cruising..  cops put that shit to an end.. we even got hated on by the local news..
> 
> ...


yea for you noriders im in my shit every weekend on the north, east and the southwest


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 20 2006, 03:29 PM~5811632
> *sup i just moved here in houston about a month ago from Washington State. i just started school at  UTI. im living in the walters and fm 1960 area. so are there any hot spots for cruzing? i've only been up and down fm 1960 mostly and only seen a couple lows sofar. just thought i post up in here to see whats out there. i left my real car at home but  im still down for the game rollin my hooptie. anybody wanna hit me up or what ever fill free. lates
> *


welcome to houston,,,saturday at autozone on spencer and allen genoa... pm for more info


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 20 2006, 11:22 PM~5813768
> *welcome to houston,,,saturday at autozone on spencer and allen genoa... pm  for more info
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2006, 08:59 PM~5813601
> *yea for you noriders im in my shit every weekend on the north, east and the southwest
> *



whoa!!!! :0 :0 wats going on slimmm???


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone going to Screwfest?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 08:40 PM~5813089
> *Go to hwy6 and westheimer on saturday 10pm...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


youll catch me here saturday :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2006, 12:48 AM~5814289
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 20 2006, 03:29 PM~5811632
> *sup i just moved here in houston about a month ago from Washington State. i just started school at  UTI. im living in the walters and fm 1960 area. so are there any hot spots for cruzing? i've only been up and down fm 1960 mostly and only seen a couple lows sofar. just thought i post up in here to see whats out there. i left my real car at home but  im still down for the game rollin my hooptie. anybody wanna hit me up or what ever fill free. lates
> *


Welcome 2 h-town homie!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2006, 10:48 PM~5814289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u gettin better my nig! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

u might be throwin down on a wagon pretty soon


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 20 2006, 04:29 PM~5811632
> *sup i just moved here in houston about a month ago from Washington State. i just started school at  UTI. im living in the walters and fm 1960 area. so are there any hot spots for cruzing? i've only been up and down fm 1960 mostly and only seen a couple lows sofar. just thought i post up in here to see whats out there. i left my real car at home but  im still down for the game rollin my hooptie. anybody wanna hit me up or what ever fill free. lates
> *


welcome to h-town! :cheesy: 

you live on my side of the world.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 20 2006, 10:52 PM~5813981
> *Anyone going to Screwfest?
> *



hell na!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2006, 11:48 PM~5814289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 21 2006, 07:49 AM~5815289
> *hell na!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2006, 11:48 PM~5814289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie...you gettin good at it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning everybody..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Jul 21 2006, 05:43 AM~5815174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2006, 09:06 AM~5815602
> *:biggrin:  thanks horny
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 20 2006, 03:40 PM~5810748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no POP until September ... but I think TOP starts back up in August ... we're just going to have to hit up DRINKS again soon ... but make sure you don't start twitchin' before we walk in :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 10:10 AM~5815635
> *:twak: exactly the opposite of wets homeboy ... chicanos ...
> *


only difference is starched shirts vs. silk shirts.. if you ask me..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 20 2006, 03:49 PM~5810851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: please don't ever apply to work at the Houston Visitor's Bureau :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2006, 09:07 AM~5793605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:37 AM~5793511
> *Sorry, I know the blurriness kinda sucks, it was a LOT of fun, seriously, It was a good crowd and the only ones that got kicked out were my Uncle Michael and one of my cousins husband (towards the end of the night) I didn't get a picture of Latin I was so busy all night, he really did a good job dj'ing, got a couple of pain in the ass requests from some guests, but he played 6 hrs. straight......and I don't recall hearing "whip it" once.......which I'm even more thankful for!
> *


Just read this, thanks.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 21 2006, 09:16 AM~5815664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

OH MY GOSH WHAT'S REALLY GOING ON?!?!??! FIRST TIME EVER TO SEE THIS SCREEN NAME SIDE BY SIDE W/OTHER LIL MEMBERS!!! 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ALAC, DJLATIN, sixty8imp


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2006, 03:40 PM~5810748
> *i never liked fk'n <s>tajano</s> Tejano..  buncha wannabe cowboy wets if you ask me.
> *


DAMN! your primo Jesse (Snyper99) would bodyslam you for saying that. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 10:29 AM~5815753
> *:uh: Michael doesn't wear either (or does he :ugh: )  and neither do any of the folks we normally go to tejano dances with, maybe it's just the crowd you got around you..... :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> your welcome  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty8imp, *DJLATIN*, Death Dealer, ALAC



Everyone... quick, act like youre doing something. :biggrin: 


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 10:35 AM~5815783
> *DAMN!  your primo Jesse (Snyper99) would bodyslam you for saying that.  LOL
> *


LOL.. LET EM TRY.. HE'D BREAK HIS BACK.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 10:35 AM~5815790
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty8imp, DJLATIN, Death Dealer, ALAC
> Everyone... quick, act like youre doing something.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: came in w/o my ninja gear


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 09:10 AM~5815635
> *no POP until September ... but I think TOP starts back up in August ... we're just going to have to hit up DRINKS again soon ... but make sure you don't start twitchin' before we walk in :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


ah hell well then fk it Drinks next thurs! you down?!?!? 

you missed it that last time i went!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2006, 10:06 AM~5815602
> *oh yeah... ohhhh :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  thanks horny
> ...


your paint jobs are bad ass man. keep up the good work.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 10:35 AM~5815782
> *OH MY GOSH WHAT'S REALLY GOING ON?!?!??!  FIRST TIME EVER TO SEE THIS SCREEN NAME SIDE BY SIDE W/OTHER LIL MEMBERS!!!
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...



its the apocalypse... :ugh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 09:36 AM~5815797
> *:biggrin:  came in w/o my ninja gear
> *



PULL UP A CHAIR....WE'LL BUY YOU A NICE COLD ONE (BOTTLED WATER)


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 10:36 AM~5815803
> *its the apocalypse...  :ugh:
> *


start your prayers now!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 21 2006, 07:49 AM~5815289
> *hell na!
> *


I didn't think anyone would be going, I have to go, but I don't like screwed music, but I figured maybe there'd at least be some lo lo's and to make it worth my time. But by the looks of it I'm on my own. 

....damn.....

Well if anyone decided to go hit me up so I can meet ya'll there, no one can go to this show with me, I don't wanna be all by my lonesome


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 10:36 AM~5815797
> *:biggrin:  came in w/o my ninja gear
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 10:36 AM~5815803
> *its the apocalypse...  :ugh:
> *


Nga, I'm not 2pac :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ALAC, 87 Cutty, Death Dealer, DJLATIN, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz


:uh: ONE FOR THE RECORD BOOKS, ANYONE WRITING TODAY'S DATE DOWN??!?! :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 21 2006, 10:38 AM~5815817
> *I didn't think anyone would be going, I have to go, but I don't like screwed music, but I figured maybe there'd at least be some lo lo's and to make it worth my time. But by the looks of it I'm on my own.
> 
> ....damn.....
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 10:39 AM~5815820
> *Nga, I'm not 2pac  :uh:
> *


in most eyes u are! lol. all eyez on you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

had to do it for the special occassion... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 21 2006, 10:40 AM~5815826
> *in most eyes u are! lol. all eyez on you.
> *


Hey mijo, let me know what to do with this candle i got for your b'day??? :dunno:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 10:41 AM~5815830
> *Hey mijo, let me know what to do with this candle i got for your b'day??? :dunno:
> *


get the dog to blow it.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 21 2006, 09:40 AM~5815826
> *in most eyes u are! lol. all eyez on you.
> *



:uh: WHOA, WHOA NOW....WE CAN WELCOME HIM BACK BUT C'MON NOW, LET'S NOT GET CRAZY!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 21 2006, 10:38 AM~5815817
> *I didn't think anyone would be going, I have to go, but I don't like screwed music, but I figured maybe there'd at least be some lo lo's and to make it worth my time. But by the looks of it I'm on my own.
> 
> ....damn.....
> ...


i bang screw.. where it at? should i bring gat? they got VIP parking for 68?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 21 2006, 10:41 AM~5815831
> *get the dog to blow it.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 21 2006, 10:41 AM~5815831
> *get the dog to blow it.
> *


 :twak: you working late? dinner after work down i-10 for your b'day?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 21 2006, 10:41 AM~5815831
> *get the dog to blow it.
> *


:uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 09:41 AM~5815827
> *had to do it for the special occassion...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 10:43 AM~5815845
> *:uh:
> *


you want to blow it?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I JUST GOT THIS EMAIL FROM A FRIEND OF MINE:

""ME AND ****** HAD a lot OF FUN I WAS SICK ALL DAY ,I THREW UP ALL OVER THE SIDE OFF THE CAR ******* WAS SO MAD ."


I BLOCKED OUT NAMES AS TO NOT EMBARRASS HER


DO I KNOW HOW TO THROW A PARTY OR WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 10:49 AM~5815870
> *I JUST GOT THIS EMAIL FROM A FRIEND OF MINE:
> 
> ""ME AND ****** HAD a lot OF FUN I WAS SICK ALL DAY ,I THREW UP ALL OVER THE SIDE OFF THE CAR ******* WAS SO MAD ."
> ...


Rookies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 10:44 AM~5815851
> *you want to blow it?
> *


hell no


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 09:50 AM~5815875
> *Rookies
> *


On Sunday I was so tired but I thought it was weird that I didn't hear from anyone. Not ONE person called about the party......Monday, my phone started blowin' up at 8 in the morning....all day.....calls about the party...everyone had fun and were hungover..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 10:54 AM~5815890
> *On Sunday I was so tired but I thought it was weird that I didn't hear from anyone.  Not ONE person called about the party......Monday, my phone started blowin' up at 8 in the morning....all day.....calls about the party...everyone had fun and were hungover..
> *


*see also:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5815875


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 09:56 AM~5815894
> *see also:  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5815875
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 09:19 AM~5815678
> *:uh: please don't ever apply to work at the Houston Visitor's Bureau :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 10:57 AM~5815900
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: i'm out.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 09:59 AM~5815911
> *:biggrin:  i'm out.
> *


peace


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ALAC, Hny Brn Eyz, sixty8imp, 87 Cutty

:uh: and then there was one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 11:00 AM~5815919
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ALAC, Hny Brn Eyz, sixty8imp, 87 Cutty
> 
> ...



oh, I was actually doing some work... going back to ninja mode now...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 21 2006, 08:36 AM~5815800
> *your paint jobs are bad ass man. keep up the good work.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so whats slim u down to go crusing sat


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 21 2006, 10:41 AM~5815832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont get off until 7


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

had subway today.. like jarad!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 10:36 AM~5815798
> *ah hell well then fk it Drinks next thurs! you down?!?!?
> 
> you missed it that last time i went!!!
> *


Fk it - I'm down! I'll probably take next Friday off so I can sleep late then wake up and get ready for setup


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!
IS ANYBODY GOING TO THE PARADE ON SAT- 9am @ AIRLINE. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 12:14 PM~5816288
> *HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!
> IS ANYBODY GOING TO THE PARADE ON SAT- 9am @ AIRLINE. :wave:  :wave:
> *


damn..alot going on saturday.. car show.. 2 cruise spots and screwfest ... hmmmmm


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

YEP & TX HEAT WAVE IN AUSTIN.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 12:18 PM~5816311
> *YEP & TX HEAT WAVE IN AUSTIN.. :biggrin:
> *


slammed trucks.. saw enough of them fools driving by mason park yesterday.. cruising on thursday.. :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 11:20 AM~5816325
> *slammed trucks..  saw enough of them fools driving by mason park yesterday..  cruising on thursday..  :dunno:
> *



HEAT WAVE is the correct name for that show!!!! i haven't been in yrs...not much of a lowrider category.....i have one of my members showing there though....so not sure if the rest of the club is going for support or not....TOO damn hot!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up latin??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:12 PM~5816275
> *had subway today.. like jarad!
> *


eres taliban?? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:26 PM~5816362
> *HEAT WAVE is the correct name for that show!!!! i haven't been in yrs...not much of a lowrider category.....i have one of my members showing there though....so not sure if the rest of the club is going for support or not....TOO damn hot!! :biggrin:
> *


i use to go to check out the drunk white chicks flashing chaychays on demand.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

jared i meant..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 11:12 AM~5816276
> *Fk it - I'm down!  I'll probably take next Friday off so I can sleep late then wake up and get ready for setup
> *


TITE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 11:30 AM~5816400
> *i use to go to check out the drunk white chicks flashing chaychays on demand.
> *



they called it a bikini contest, but it's really a let's see who can get naked the fastest contest...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:32 PM~5816419
> *they called it a bikini contest, but it's really a let's see who can get naked the fastest contest...
> *


i have one of them contests everytime i get a female over to the crib. 




i usually win!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 11:33 AM~5816427
> *i have one of them contests everytime i get a female over to the crib.
> 
> 
> ...



haha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:33 PM~5816427
> *i have one of them contests everytime i get a female over to the crib.
> 
> 
> ...


what's your secret playa? you get more choch than a hugh heffner :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:39 PM~5816472
> *what's your secret playa?  you get more choch than a hugh heffner  :dunno:
> *


not real picky and stocked up on rum.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 11:39 AM~5816472
> *what's your secret playa?  you get more choch than a hugh heffner  :dunno:
> *


hes a PIMP!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:41 PM~5816484
> *not real picky and stocked up on rum.
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 12:42 PM~5816490
> *hes a PIMP!
> *


wheres my money?? ((smack))


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 12:42 PM~5816490
> *hes a PIMP!
> *


*AYE AYE CAPITANA!!!* I GUESS HE GOT YOU. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe next theme party someone has should be a pimps and hoez party. hmmm..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*hay ojos aqui, i got to go* :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:47 PM~5816526
> *maybe next theme party someone has should be a pimps and hoez party.  hmmm..
> *


we got to flip for hrnybrneyz then


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 21 2006, 11:32 AM~5816419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michael and I will come...... but I'm the pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:48 PM~5816535
> *we got to flip for hrnybrneyz then
> *


she my property..you want her you better come with cash.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 11:43 AM~5816500
> *wheres my money??  ((smack))
> *


 :buttkick: go get my burrito! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 11:43 AM~5816503
> *AYE AYE CAPITANA!!!  I GUESS HE GOT YOU.  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HA!! i dont get "got". i do the getting.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 11:48 AM~5816535
> *we got to flip for hrnybrneyz then
> *


nicca plz!!!!!!!!!! :twak:

you couldnt afford me anyways.  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 11:57 AM~5816595
> *she my property..you want her you better come with cash.
> *


:ugh: it dont go down like that around here!


no katrina debit cards accepted. :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 01:01 PM~5816622
> *:ugh: it dont go down like that around here!
> no katrina debit cards accepted. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


work for burritos?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 11:54 AM~5816574
> *:uh:
> Michael and I will come...... but I'm the pimp
> *


O SI....PIMPSTRESS :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm.maybe i'll throw holloween bash this year.. give me excuse to dress like a PIMP.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:02 PM~5816629
> *work for burritos?
> *


depends on what size and whats inside the burritos. :ugh: :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 12:59 PM~5816614
> *nicca plz!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> 
> you couldnt afford me anyways.   :roflmao:
> *


true, i don't pay for hoez


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:04 PM~5816647
> *true, i don't pay for hoez
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:02 PM~5816632
> *O SI....PIMPSTRESS :uh:
> *


we all know shes got it like that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 12:04 PM~5816651
> *we all know shes got it like that.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:04 PM~5816647
> *true, i don't pay for hoez
> *


 :guns: 

ill say it any day that imma bitch...but a hoe not me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.. falls on a tuesday this year..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:06 PM~5816659
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 12:06 PM~5816661
> *:guns:
> 
> ill say it any day that imma bitch...but a hoe not me.
> *



how bout a shovel?? rake?? haha....pinche latin.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 01:06 PM~5816661
> *:guns:
> 
> ill say it any day that imma bitch...but a hoe not me.
> *


don't get your chonez in a wad. :uh: 

forgot, no-chonez


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 21 2006, 01:02 PM~5816632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:07 PM~5816673
> *starting to think ya'll just like playing dress up..    :uh:
> 
> *



not dress up...undress  ...you see we got 3 kids...haha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:09 PM~5816685
> *not dress up...undress  ...you see we got 3 kids...haha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TMI :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 01:09 PM~5816690
> *TMI  :burn:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ALAC must be writing a book, she's been italicized for a while now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:14 PM~5816720
> *ALAC must be writing a book, she's been italicized for a while now.
> *


probably forgot what she was going to say..... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 21 2006, 12:02 PM~5816632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT ME.....A BITCH OR HO, I'M NOT!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:07 PM~5816669
> *how bout a shovel??  rake??  haha....pinche latin.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak:


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:07 PM~5816671
> *don't get your chonez in a wad.  :uh:
> 
> forgot, no-chonez
> *


 :uh: 



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:15 PM~5816726
> *probably forgot what she was going to say..... :biggrin:
> *


She was quoting the whole world. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:07 PM~5816673
> *
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:09 PM~5816690
> *TMI  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 21 2006, 12:09 PM~5816685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SOMEONE CALLED ME ON THE PHONE AND WAS TAKIN' UP ALL MY TYPING TIME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 01:16 PM~5816727
> * :uh: I WAS UNDER THE IMPRESSION YOU ALREADY DRESS LIKE THAT.....OF COURSE NO STARCH OR SILK
> *


naw, not anymore.. all my suits and silk shirts,godfather hats and gator/snakeskin/suede shoes are all boxed up collecting dust. grandma tried donoting tha shit to katrina evacs when they first came to town. i told her she was crazy.. they aint getting my pimp gear.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:16 PM~5816727
> *YOU KNOW IT!!!!  TODAY'S PAYDAY....WHERE'S MY MONEY!!! :biggrin:
> I DEFINITELY AIN'T NO HO SO WHAT OTHER OPTION IS THERE?
> :uh: I WAS UNDER THE IMPRESSION YOU ALREADY DRESS LIKE THAT.....OF COURSE NO STARCH OR SILK
> ...



man wrote a book o que?? ....you get's no money ....my babies do :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:18 PM~5816747
> *man wrote a book o que?? ....you get's no money ....my babies do :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:18 PM~5816746
> *naw, not anymore.. all my suits and silk shirts,godfather hats and gator/snakeskin/suede shoes are all boxed up collecting dust.    grandma tried donoting tha shit to katrina evacs when they first came to town. i told her she was crazy..  they aint getting my pimp gear.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shes tryin to get your shit outta there.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 12:19 PM~5816753
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> shes tryin to get our shit outta there.
> *



you got stuff at his grandma's too?? :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 21 2006, 12:18 PM~5816747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:16 PM~5816727
> *NOT ME.....A BITCH OR HO, I'M NOT!!!
> *


im only a bitch when i need to be. :cheesy: 


like when MY hoez get outta line.  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:21 PM~5816761
> *you got stuff at his grandma's too?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i meant YOUR!!!! my bad... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 12:22 PM~5816765
> *im only a bitch when i need to be.  :cheesy:
> like when MY hoez get outta line.   :roflmao:
> *



a chingow...calm down killa.... :guns: HOEZ ACT RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:22 PM~5816764
> *
> :uh:
> *



I HAVE NO MONEY :tears: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 21 2006, 01:19 PM~5816753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hrny.. you let it slip.. might as well fess up about me and you..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 12:22 PM~5816765
> *im only a bitch when i need to be.  :cheesy:
> like when MY hoez get outta line.   :roflmao:
> *



ONLY MY GIRLS CAN CALL ME A BITCH IN A "MY HOMIE, GOT YOUR BACK, LET ME BUY YOU ANOTHER DRINK" KINDA WAY......IT A FIGHTEN' WORD COMING FROM A MAN......BUT THAT'S JUST ME....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:24 PM~5816777
> *I HAVE NO MONEY  :tears:  :tears:
> *


nga, i'm glad i'm not there yet. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:23 PM~5816774
> *a chingow...calm down killa.... :guns: HOEZ ACT RIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

these hoez aint right!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:25 PM~5816784
> *hrny..  you let it slip.. might as well fess up about me and you..
> *


:ugh: huh....whatcha talkin bout?? :ugh:


:tongue:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:26 PM~5816791
> *nga, i'm glad i'm not there yet.  lol
> *



AHHH...BUT MY BABIES ARE SO WORTH EVERY PENNY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  still sucks being broke!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:26 PM~5816790
> *ONLY MY GIRLS CAN CALL ME A BITCH IN A "MY HOMIE, GOT YOUR BACK, LET ME BUY YOU ANOTHER DRINK" KINDA WAY......IT A FIGHTEN' WORD COMING FROM A MAN......BUT THAT'S JUST ME....
> *


yup. i think the same way.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:26 PM~5816791
> *nga, i'm glad i'm not there yet.  lol
> *


latin do you want kids one day? or you just dont kids any at all?


my girl doesnt want kids. sucks for her husband cause he does. i actually know several girls that are married and never want to have kids... :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:29 PM~5816808
> *AHHH...BUT MY BABIES ARE SO WORTH EVERY PENNY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  still sucks being broke!!!
> *


I'm sure, what's up with the caplocks you two are doing? We can hear you just fine.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 01:28 PM~5816802
> *:roflmao:
> 
> these hoez aint right!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i on the other hand already have a son and hes everything and then some to me. i wouldnt trade him for the world. hes my lil man, my body guard, my lil best friend and my lil comedian all in one. oh and did i mention how gorgeous he is??? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:33 PM~5816823
> *I'm sure, what's up with the caplocks you two are doing?  We can hear you just fine.
> *



damn homie..you have a bad ass computer that tells you what i wrote? big balla!!! haha :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for me..

decent crib..

impala in garage..

down azz chic by my side..

and im straight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 01:32 PM~5816818
> *latin do you want kids one day? or you just dont kids any at all?
> :dunno:
> *


Yes, one day. Once that happens I'll be suffering from lack of sleep, $$$, high stress, etc.. but I'm sure it will be worth it. Will probably be rolling in an SUV also


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:35 PM~5816836
> *for me..
> 
> decent crib..
> ...


thats cool. everyones different.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:35 PM~5816838
> *Yes, one day.  Once that happens I'll be suffering from lack of sleep, $$$, high stress, etc.. but I'm sure it will be worth it.  Will probably be rolling in an SUV also
> *



somebody please post a pic of latin pimpin a minivan.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 01:32 PM~5816818
> *latin do you want kids one day? or you just dont kids any at all?
> my girl doesnt want kids. sucks for her husband cause he does. i actually know several girls that are married and never want to have kids... :dunno:
> *


I think it's smart for people who "don't want to have kids" not to have them ... they just need to find other people who feel the same way


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if i knock a gal up, or get with one with a kid already.. that would just be topping off the cake.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 01:35 PM~5816840
> *thats cool. everyones different.
> *


I can't imagine my life without my kids ... I'd be a mess :tongue:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 12:35 PM~5816836
> *for me..
> 
> decent crib..
> ...



man you sound like me back in the day....i wanted kids but just not at that moment...i wanted to have a good job, nice car, etc....then my lil man came along and changed my life for the better...no greater feeling than coming home to hugs and yells of daddy's home....man....that is if cathy's not hiding behind the door waiting to scare the shit out of me :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 01:34 PM~5816829
> *i on the other hand already have a son and hes everything and then some to me. i wouldnt trade him for the world. hes my lil man, my body guard, my lil best friend and my lil comedian all in one. oh and did i mention how gorgeous he is??? :biggrin:
> *


Yes he is .. and did you mention he loves me :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 21 2006, 12:33 PM~5816823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK MILEAGE ON MY NAVIGATOR ON MY WAY TO WORK THIS MORNING....SAID 13 MPG :0 :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:39 PM~5816862
> *man you sound like me back in the day....i wanted kids but just not at that moment...i wanted to have a good job, nice car, etc....then my lil man came along and changed my life for the better...no greater feeling than coming home to hugs and yells of daddy's home....man....that is if cathy's not hiding behind the door waiting to scare the shit out of me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:36 PM~5816844
> *somebody please post a pic of latin pimpin a minivan.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 12:36 PM~5816846
> *I think it's smart for people who "don't want to have kids" not to have them ... they just need to find other people who feel the same way
> *


true that! esp one of my girls cause she can be a selfish ass biatch! some ppl are just like that though...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:39 PM~5816865
> *:uh: FOR ME, WORK-RELATED (YES, I AM TRYING TO WORK HERE)
> AWWW, I WAS THE SAME WAY W/OUR FIRST ONE....THEN FOUND OUT ABOUT THE 2ND ONE......AFTER HER I DIDN'T WANT ANYMORE.....NOW AFTER #3 , I DEFINITELY DON'T WANT ANYMORE......HER ASS IS BAD!!
> CHECK MILEAGE ON MY NAVIGATOR ON MY WAY TO WORK THIS MORNING....SAID 13 MPG :0  :angry:
> *



she is not bad....she's TERRIBLE!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:35 PM~5816838
> *Yes, one day.  Once that happens I'll be suffering from lack of sleep, $$$, high stress, etc.. but I'm sure it will be worth it.  Will probably be rolling in an SUV also
> *


:thumbsup: yes they are worth every penny but i know you already know that cause you have neices or nephews and your ex had kid(s) that you thought of as your own.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 12:37 PM~5816853
> *I can't imagine my life without my kids ... I'd be a mess :tongue:
> *


aint that the mutha fkin truth.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 12:43 PM~5816884
> *:thumbsup: yes they are worth every penny but i know you already know that cause you have neices or nephews and your ex had kid(s) that you thought of as your own.
> *



aaaahhhh...i can see latin's kid at school photo shopping the teacher... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:39 PM~5816862
> *man you sound like me back in the day....i wanted kids but just not at that moment...i wanted to have a good job, nice car, etc....then my lil man came along and changed my life for the better...no greater feeling than coming home to hugs and yells of daddy's home....man....that is if cathy's not hiding behind the door waiting to scare the shit out of me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 21 2006, 12:35 PM~5816836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE.....



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 21 2006, 12:37 PM~5816851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 12:39 PM~5816864
> *Yes he is .. and did you mention he loves me :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


yes he does! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 01:43 PM~5816884
> *:thumbsup: yes they are worth every penny but i know you already know that cause you have neices or nephews and your ex had kid(s) that you thought of as your own.
> *


True, my exgirls son sees me like his dad since i've been there for him since he was one.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:45 PM~5816897
> *FOR ME, ALL I WANTED WAS WHAT WAS PROMISED TO ME M.A.S.H.
> 
> I SHOULD BE LIVING IN A MANSION, MARRIED TO RALPH MACCHIO, DRIVING A PORSCHE W/3 KIDS.....
> ...



a mansion you wouldn't want to clean....too many damn rooms.... :biggrin: 
i'll do the crane kick for you... :biggrin: 
a porshe will just get you more tickets :biggrin: 
and what can i say about my 3 beautiful babies....we did good on them :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:39 PM~5816865
> *AWWW, I WAS THE SAME WAY W/OUR FIRST ONE....THEN FOUND OUT ABOUT THE 2ND ONE......AFTER HER I DIDN'T WANT ANYMORE.....NOW AFTER #3 , I DEFINITELY DON'T WANT ANYMORE......HER ASS IS BAD!!
> *


 :roflmao: 

i want another one day but if that never happens im more than happy with the one i have now. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:44 PM~5816892
> *aaaahhhh...i can see latin's kid at school photo shopping the teacher... :biggrin:
> *


he'll be on top of the class in sht talking, pranks, chistes, awe'ing at tiddays, farting, crapping, etc... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:44 PM~5816892
> *aaaahhhh...i can see latin's kid at school photo shopping the teacher... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ole bad ass kid!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:46 PM~5816899
> *True, my exgirls son sees me like his dad since i've been there for him since he was one.
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 01:47 PM~5816904
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i want another one day but if that never happens im more than happy with the one i have now. :biggrin:
> *


Just think, you could of had a mini-lonestar :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:45 PM~5816897
> *FOR ME, ALL I WANTED WAS WHAT WAS PROMISED TO ME M.A.S.H.
> 
> I SHOULD BE LIVING IN A MANSION, MARRIED TO RALPH MACCHIO, DRIVING A PORSCHE W/3 KIDS.....
> ...


MASH!! hahahaha!! i loved playing that game! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:47 PM~5816907
> *he'll be on top of the class in sht talking, pranks, chistes, awe'ing at tiddays, farting, crapping, etc...  :cheesy:
> *



:0 ....i think that i'm teaching alex the same things....shit...i better watch his monkey ass in school.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:46 PM~5816899
> *True, my exgirls son sees me like his dad since i've been there for him since he was one.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:47 PM~5816903
> *a mansion you wouldn't want to clean....too many damn rooms.... :biggrin:
> i'll do the crane kick for you... :biggrin:
> a porshe will just get you more tickets :biggrin:
> ...




PROMISES, PROMISES


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:47 PM~5816907
> *he'll be on top of the class in sht talking, pranks, chistes, awe'ing at tiddays, farting, crapping, etc...  :cheesy:
> *


ahh...just like his dad. :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:49 PM~5816927
> *PROMISES, PROMISES
> *



don't laugh when i bust my ass....i might need some help holding my leg up (like someone else i know) :biggrin: while standing on the log.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 01:49 PM~5816927
> *PROMISES, PROMISES
> *


That's a good 80's song


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:49 PM~5816924
> *:0 ....i think that i'm teaching alex the same things....shit...i better watch his monkey ass in school.... :biggrin:
> *



YEAH HE THINKS IT'S FUNNY TO FART IN THE MIDDLE OF WALMART AND HEB....EVEN FUNNIER IF IT SMELLS!!! :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:48 PM~5816917
> *Just think, you could of had a mini-lonestar  :happysad:
> *


could of...i still can! :ugh: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:51 PM~5816939
> *YEAH HE THINKS IT'S FUNNY TO FART IN THE MIDDLE OF WALMART AND HEB....EVEN FUNNIER IF IT SMELLS!!! :twak:
> *


daddy...
what mijo...
I FARTED!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:47 PM~5816903
> *i'll do the crane kick for you... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 01:51 PM~5816939
> *YEAH HE THINKS IT'S FUNNY TO FART IN THE MIDDLE OF WALMART AND HEB....EVEN FUNNIER IF IT SMELLS!!! :twak:
> *


i like the way he thinks :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 21 2006, 12:51 PM~5816935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 12:53 PM~5816958
> *i like the way he thinks  :biggrin:
> *



man i have a funny ass story of him while we were in dillards once....haha.... :biggrin: just reminded me.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:54 PM~5816966
> *man i have a funny ass story of him while we were in dillards once....haha.... :biggrin:  just reminded me.....
> *



YEAH, C'MON, YOU LIKE TELLING STORIES, TELL IT
TELL IT, TELL IT, TELL IT

I DOUBLE DARE YOU TO TELL IT!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:54 PM~5816962
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'D PAY TO SEE THAT!!!
> SO IS BABY LOVE, THANKS FOR PLAYING IT AT THE PARTY, I THINK THAT WAS MY FAVORITE SONG OF THE NIGHT!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



have you paid him yet? cause he sure is getting a big head from all the props you have been givin...hahaha.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:55 PM~5816973
> *YEAH, C'MON, YOU LIKE TELLING STORIES, TELL IT
> TELL IT, TELL IT, TELL IT
> 
> ...



i will if you tell the mop ed story :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:55 PM~5816974
> *have you paid him yet? cause he sure is getting a big head from all the props you have been givin...hahaha.... :biggrin:
> *



:uh: give props where their due


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 12:59 PM~5816996
> *:uh: give props where their due
> 
> *


i agree....but you better quit before his prices go up :biggrin: ....
i think i passed out 1000 cards for him that night....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 12:57 PM~5816984
> *i will if you tell the mop ed story :biggrin:
> *



1993......just turned 17 and just married looking in paper for a car, kept asking you and your brother what's this, what kinda car is that (didn't know ANYTHING about cars, not even how to drive) and asked what is a MOP ED........you guys said "what?" i said what kind of a car is a MOP ED or maybe it's pronounced MOPED (as in moping around) you looked over and said, girl that is a MOPED (correct pronunciation) everyone busted out laughing and i felt very stupid and dumb and still do b/c you never let me live it down...

ok your turn


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 01:03 PM~5817023
> *1993......just turned 17 and just married looking in paper for a car, kept asking you and your brother what's this, what kinda car is that (didn't know ANYTHING about cars, not even how to drive) and asked what is a MOP    ED........you guys said "what?" i said what kind of a car is a MOP    ED  or  maybe it's pronounced MOPED (as in moping around) you looked over and said, girl that is a MOPED (correct pronunciation) everyone busted out laughing and i felt very stupid and dumb and still do b/c you never let me live it down...
> 
> ok your turn
> *



HAHAHAA......YOU SAID.....WHAT IS A MOP...ED....I WAS LIKE WHAT THE [email protected]#....HAHAHA... :biggrin: ....MEMORIES!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:05 PM~5817031
> *HAHAHAA......YOU SAID.....WHAT IS A MOP...ED....I WAS LIKE WHAT THE [email protected]#....HAHAHA... :biggrin: ....MEMORIES!!!
> *



okay your turn "mr. daddy, your booty stinks"


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 01:07 PM~5817051
> *okay your turn "mr. daddy, your booty stinks"
> *


me and alex were in dillard's lookin around....well i cut one loose, but away from everyone ....alex comes around the stack of pants and says....loud....DADDY YOUR BOOTY STINKS....man...i laughed out loud and said alex be quiet...he was holding his nose and kept saying....DADDY YOU STINK....LOUD....oooh daddy.....man all i could do was laugh and get the hell out of there....people were all around looking at him hold his nose....that boy!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Jul 21 2006, 01:08 PM~5817055
> *:uh:
> *



hny asked for the mop ed story...there it is :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 01:03 PM~5817023
> *1993......just turned 17 and just married looking in paper for a car, kept asking you and your brother what's this, what kinda car is that (didn't know ANYTHING about cars, not even how to drive) and asked what is a MOP    ED........you guys said "what?" i said what kind of a car is a MOP    ED  or  maybe it's pronounced MOPED (as in moping around) you looked over and said, girl that is a MOPED (correct pronunciation) everyone busted out laughing and i felt very stupid and dumb and still do b/c you never let me live it down...
> 
> ok your turn
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:09 PM~5817066
> *me and alex were in dillard's lookin around....well i cut one loose, but away from everyone ....alex comes around the stack of pants and says....loud....DADDY YOUR BOOTY STINKS....man...i laughed out loud and said alex be quiet...he was holding his nose and kept saying....DADDY YOU STINK....LOUD....oooh daddy.....man all i could do was laugh and get the hell out of there....people were all around looking at him hold his nose....that boy!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats hillarious! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 01:10 PM~5817068
> *hny asked for the mop ed story...there it is :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 01:45 PM~5816897
> *AWWWW.....WILLING TO SHARE YOUR HOTPOCKETS W/OTHERS....
> *


thats how a man does it!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 01:09 PM~5817066
> *me and alex were in dillard's lookin around....well i cut one loose, but away from everyone ....alex comes around the stack of pants and says....loud....DADDY YOUR BOOTY STINKS....man...i laughed out loud and said alex be quiet...he was holding his nose and kept saying....DADDY YOU STINK....LOUD....oooh daddy.....man all i could do was laugh and get the hell out of there....people were all around looking at him hold his nose....that boy!!!!
> *



actually he was saying, "WHEWWWW.....DADDY, YOUR BOOTY STINKS.....WWHHEEEEWWW" AND NOT JUST HOLDING HIS NOSE, BUT HOLDING THE NECK OF HIS TSHIRT OVER HIS NOSE, WALKING AROUND LIKE THAT

NOW THAT IS FUNNY!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 20 2006, 08:40 PM~5813089
> *Go to hwy6 and westheimer on saturday 10pm...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 how can you get there from FM 1960?? and thanx for the welcomes everybody  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 21 2006, 02:35 PM~5817130
> *how can you get there from FM 1960?? and thanx for the welcomes everybody   :biggrin:
> *


THINK SOMEONE SAID 1960 ACTUALLY TURNS INTO HWY 6.. NOT SURE WHICH DIRECTION YOU'D HAVE TO GO.. I STAY ON OTHER SIDE IN THE GHETTO.. 


YA'LL BALLAS ARE LUCKY!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

*BREAKING NEWS CHANNEL [email protected]:00*
THE CHASE START IN PASADNA ,THERES A PLOICE CHASE IN BAY AREA IT'S BEEN GOING ON FOR 45MINS. THATS ONE CRAZY DUDE!! IT'S ON TV RIGHT NOW.
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 03:37 PM~5817440
> *BREAKING NEWS CHANNEL [email protected]:00
> THE CHASE START IN PASADNA ,THERES A PLOICE CHASE IN BAY AREA IT'S BEEN GOING ON FOR 45MINS. THATS ONE CRAZY DUDE!! IT'S ON TV RIGHT NOW.
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


not tv at job.. give us play-by-play!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 02:14 PM~5817317
> *THINK SOMEONE SAID 1960 ACTUALLY TURNS INTO HWY 6..  NOT SURE WHICH DIRECTION YOU'D HAVE TO GO..  I STAY ON OTHER SIDE IN THE GHETTO..
> YA'LL BALLAS ARE LUCKY!
> *



ah...now i don't feel so bad for not being sure if 1960 and hwy6 were the same road...... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Jul 21 2006, 02:37 PM~5817440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=4388354


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 03:44 PM~5817490
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=4388354
> *


white male in his 50's ... robbed a cleaners ... white people are wacko ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 03:37 PM~5817440
> *BREAKING NEWS CHANNEL [email protected]:00
> THE CHASE START IN PASADNA ,THERES A PLOICE CHASE IN BAY AREA IT'S BEEN GOING ON FOR 45MINS. THATS ONE CRAZY DUDE!! IT'S ON TV RIGHT NOW.
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


link? what are they driving? wondering if it's one of my homies.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 03:48 PM~5817502
> *white male in his 50's ... robbed a cleaners ... white people are wacko ...
> *


oh shet, not one of my homies, i'm the oldest of the bunch and have a few green go friends but all are youngins :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

* PLOICE CHASE IS TILL GOING ON. NOW HE ON EAST BOUND. HE WUZ ON 45 THEN EXIT OFF OF ALMEDA GEONA. NOE HE ON GULF FREEWAY. POLICE BE COVERING IT FOR THE PASS HOUR.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 03:51 PM~5817522
> * PLOICE CHASE IS TILL GOING ON. NOE HE ON EAST BOUND. HE WUZ ON 45 THEN EXIT OFF OF ALMEDA GEONA. NOE HE ON GULF FREEWAY. POLICE BE COVERING IT FOR THE PASS HOUR.
> *


Jesus, I can't read that. Let me bust out the Hooked on Phonics weblink.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

HE'S HAULING ASS ... COPS CAN'T KEEP UP WITH HIM ... ONLY THE HPD HELICOPTER ... WHITE DUDE FROM PASADENA ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

THAT MAN IS PLAYIN' W/HPD!!! MADNESS!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 03:54 PM~5817532
> *HE'S HAULING ASS ... COPS CAN'T KEEP UP WITH HIM ... ONLY THE HPD HELICOPTER ... WHITE DUDE FROM PASADENA ...
> *


As long as it isn't a Mexicano, everything is cool.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

FUCKER'S COMING UP ON MY HOOD ... BELTWAY AND 288 ... THINK HE EXITED MYKAWA ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 21 2006, 02:53 PM~5817529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIRL THEY ESTIMATE HIM GOIN BOUT 85 MPH, THAT'S MY DAILY ON MY WAY TO WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HE DRIVING WHITE PICK UP TRUCK DOUBLE CAB IT STARTED 5800 BLOCK
I SEEN WHITE TRUCK, I WUZ THINK MAY IT'S RABBIT FROM HYPNOTIZED B.C. HE LIVES IN PASADNA.
BUT IT'S NOT BECAUSE HE'S ON LIL HA HA HA HA


BREAK NEWS NOW HE ON FUQA WAY. HES GOING ABOUT 60MHP


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

WHO THE HELL IS GONNA ROB A CLEANERS!?!?!??!? THAT'S LIKE STEALING BOXES FROM WORK!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Jul 21 2006, 03:51 PM~5817522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've done 107mph in daily on way to work.. wasn't in hurry.. just felt like it!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 03:57 PM~5817548
> *HE DRIVING  WHITE PICK UP TRUCK DOUBLE CAB IT STARTED 5800 BLOCK
> I SEEN WHITE TRUCK, I WUZ THINK MAY IT'S RABBIT FROM HYPNOTIZED B.C. HE LIVES IN PASADNA.
> BUT IT'S NOT BECAUSE HE'S ON LIL HA HA HA HA
> ...


He be doing 85?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

MAY THE CLEANERS COULDN'T FIND THIS CLOTHES.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NOW HE SOUTH BOUND HE'S COMING TO WEST BOUND TO 518. BY PEARLAND AREA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

HE'S ON MY STREET ... 518 IN PEARLAND :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

KEEP ON TRUCKIN'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 04:03 PM~5817572
> *HE'S ON MY STREET ... 518 IN PEARLAND :angry:
> *


watch him slam into a caddy. ya valio verg...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

THIS WHOLE TIME I HAVEN'T SEEN ONE SINGLE COP CAR.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 04:05 PM~5817579
> *THIS WHOLE TIME I HAVEN'T SEEN ONE SINGLE COP CAR.....
> *


the rest are eating donuts


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 21 2006, 04:03 PM~5817572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lac will be seen on tv gettin totaled.. but least there'll finally be proof it exists. 

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

OKAY I SEE THE COP CARS NOW, BOUT TIME!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 02:03 PM~5817572
> *HE'S ON MY STREET ... 518 IN PEARLAND :angry:
> *


GIRL THROW SOME SPIKES.

NEWS SAID HE THREW HIS GUN OUT THE WINDOW.
NOW THEY HAVE OVER 4 DIFFERENT POLICE CHASE HIM. 
NEW SAID HE ON OPEN ROAD. NOW HE ON 288 IN A FEILD. :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

THAT MAN IS BOBBIN' AND WEAVIN' THROUGH HOUSTON LIKE IT AIN'T NOTHIN' I CAN'T EVEN BUST A U WHEN I'M THERE, SO MUCH DAMN TRAFFIC! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 04:07 PM~5817587
> *OKAY I SEE THE COP CARS NOW, BOUT TIME!
> *


THAT'S CAUSE HE'S FKN WITH PEARLAND COPS NOW :biggrin: A LA MADRE ... MAYBE NOCADDYLIKEMINE IS OUT THERE? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 04:09 PM~5817601
> *THAT MAN IS BOBBIN' AND WEAVIN' THROUGH HOUSTON LIKE IT AIN'T NOTHIN' I CAN'T EVEN BUST A U WHEN I'M THERE, SO MUCH DAMN TRAFFIC! :angry:
> *


rookie


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HE GOING BACK TO PEARLAND GOING ABOUT 75MPH. PASS A REDD LIGHT.
NEWS SAID THAT THERE WERE WAITING FOR HIM TO RUN OUT OF GAS.

I HEAR THUNDER I LIVE IN THE HIEGHTS BY SHORHTY'S.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 04:09 PM~5817601
> *THAT MAN IS BOBBIN' AND WEAVIN' THROUGH HOUSTON LIKE IT AIN'T NOTHIN' I CAN'T EVEN BUST A U WHEN I'M THERE, SO MUCH DAMN TRAFFIC! :angry:
> *


in case you didnt know.. theres big issues with HPD chase policies.. middle eastern dude went on chase in a bmw.. and smashed into people while he going wrong way down onramp. then a cop made statement on tv that got him in trouble with HPD.. yada yada yada..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

MUST'VE FILLED UP HIS TANK BEFORE HE ROBBED THE CLEANERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 21 2006, 04:10 PM~5817605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


musta.. and reason they cant stop em.. he driving a chevy!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 03:11 PM~5817610
> *in case you didnt know..  theres big issues with HPD chase policies..    middle eastern dude went on chase in a bmw.. and smashed into people while he going wrong way down onramp.  then a cop made statement on tv that got him in trouble with HPD.. yada yada yada..
> *



THANKS...DIDN'T KNOW...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

NOW HE'S AT THE COUNTRY PLACE ON GOLF COURT. GOING ON TO 288 SERVICES RD GOING TO EAST BOUND TO GULF FREEWAY.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 03:13 PM~5817624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 04:14 PM~5817631
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 02:13 PM~5817624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I WAS TYPING FAST, BUT YOU UNDERSTOOD IT.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

AAAAHAHAHAHAHAH, HPD HELICOPTER RUNNING OUT OF FUEL ALREADY....DAMN...TOO FUNNY!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 03:16 PM~5817644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I WAS TYPING FAST, BUT YOU UNDERSTOOD IT.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dude gets :thumbsup: from me for making HPD look foolish.. no offense nocaddilikemines..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 04:18 PM~5817654
> *dude gets  :thumbsup: from me for making HPD look foolish..  no offense nocaddilikemines..
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HE GOING THREWW MLK. 1st HELICOPTER LEFT NOW THERES ANOTHER HELICOPTER TAKING OVER. NOW HES 45 & BLACK HAWK


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 04:13 PM~5817622
> *knew he a cop.. but he a pearland cop?
> musta..  and reason they cant stop em..  he driving a chevy!!!
> 
> *


dont' think he's a pearland cop ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man ya'll like some ghetto reporters on this shit :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 04:16 PM~5817644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I WAS TYPING FAST, BUT YOU UNDERSTOOD IT.
> *


It's all cool, I'm just utilizing ebonics, hooked on phonics and slangonics to understand it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 04:20 PM~5817673
> *dont' think he's a pearland cop ...
> *


He's a constable


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 04:21 PM~5817676
> *man ya'll like some ghetto reporters on this shit :biggrin:
> *


they'd never let me on news.. i'd be cheering dude on! 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

flat tire


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

SPIKES WORKED...BOUT TIME


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hes done for now, riding on rim


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

THERE THROWING SPIKES AGAIN. HE HAS FRONT LEFT TIRE FLAT.
THERE GOES THE RUBBER. NOW HES RIDING DRITY.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

DAMN STILL GOIN
HPD COULDN'T EVEN BOX HIM IN!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

splashed into bayou


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 04:23 PM~5817699
> *hes done for now, riding on rim
> *


And now back to live coverage from Eternal Life... E-L, what is it that you see where your at? Can you let us know if there is an end in sight? We won't break for our regularly scheduled program until this police chase ends.. Take it away E-L..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 04:22 PM~5817684
> *He's a constable
> *


OH


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ESTA EN EL DITCH ..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

DAMN SHAME, HAD TO CRASH TO STOP!!! HPD.....GONNA GET ALOTTA HEAT NOW, AS IF THEY DIDN'T BEFORE....LET ME START THINKING OF SOME JOKES


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HE DROVE HIS TRUCK UNDER THE FREEWAY IN THE WATER. 
COPS ARE PISS OFF RIGHT ABOUT NOW. SENDING IN K9 UNIT GUNS POINT IT AT HIM HE STILL IN THE TRUCK.

*THE END*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 04:22 PM~5817684
> *He's a constable
> *


tell him to take ex-lax :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 03:26 PM~5817729
> *ESTA EN EL DITCH ..
> *



he should have waited to throw his gun in the water....i wonder if he got his dry cleaning...hhhmmm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 04:27 PM~5817741
> *tell him to take ex-lax :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 04:27 PM~5817734
> *HE DROVE HIS TRUCK UNDER THE FREEWAY IN THE WATER.
> COPS ARE PISS OFF RIGHT ABOUT NOW. SENDING IN K9 UNIT GUNS POINT IT AT HIM HE STILL IN THE TRUCK.
> 
> ...


.....And now back to our regularly scheduled program..."As the Spokes Turn" :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 04:29 PM~5817756
> *.....And now back to our regularly scheduled program..."As the Spokes Turn"  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 04:28 PM~5817746
> *he should have waited to throw his gun in the water....i wonder if he got his dry cleaning...hhhmmm
> *


IF SO..IT AINT DRY NO MORE.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 02:25 PM~5817721
> *And now back to live coverage from Eternal Life... E-L, what is it that you see where your at?  Can you let us know if there is an end in sight?  We won't break for our regularly scheduled program until this police chase ends.. Take it away E-L..
> *


 THANK U THANKU........ LIVE FROM ETERNAL LIFE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NOW BREAKING NEWS IT'S RAIN......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks Eternal Life for play by play..sure did making end or work day entertaining.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

he is telling the cops that he was not happy with the way they pressed his pants at the cleaners...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 03:30 PM~5817768
> *IF SO..IT AINT DRY NO MORE.
> *



now we know what kind of get away car we need homie  :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 04:31 PM~5817779
> *he is telling the cops that he was not happy with the way they pressed his pants at the cleaners...
> *


He must be a veterano milkweed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 04:31 PM~5817781
> *now we know what kind of get away car we need homie   :machinegun:  :guns:
> *



amphibious?

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 03:31 PM~5817779
> *he is telling the cops that he was not happy with the way they pressed his pants at the cleaners...
> *



i said no starch!!!! :guns: give me all your unstarched jeans now...put them in the bag....... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Jul 21 2006, 03:30 PM~5817770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUCK


PASADENA PD SENDING IN SWAT


:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 03:33 PM~5817792
> *amphibious?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



i wonder what would happen if he started throwing donuts out the window.....hhhhmmm...would he get away....????


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

NEWS SAID THAT HE IS STILL IN THE TRUCK. THE COPS R TALKING TO HIM.
NOW THERE SAYING THERE GOING TO BRING IN *S.W.A.T TEAM *OUT THERE. TO TALK TO HIM THERE JUST WAIT FOR HIM TO GET UP.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 03:34 PM~5817810
> *NEWS SAID THAT HE IS STILL IN THE TRUCK. THE COPS R TALKING TO HIM.
> NOW THERE SAYING THERE GOING TO BRING IN S.W.A.T TEAM OUT THERE. TO TALK TO HIM THERE JUST WAIT FOR HIM TO GET UP.
> *



i vote...shoot at the truck until he comes out!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

WHO IS THIS NEWSWOMAN ON 13.....MRS. WE RESPECT HPD REQUESTS AND WISHES NOT TO INTERFERE....HATE FEMALES THAT ACT LIKE THEY KNOW IT ALL....


THERE'S ONLY ROOM FOR ONE OF US, AND THAT POSITION IS TAKEN!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 04:34 PM~5817810
> *NEWS SAID THAT HE IS STILL IN THE TRUCK. THE COPS R TALKING TO HIM.
> NOW THERE SAYING THERE GOING TO BRING IN S.W.A.T TEAM OUT THERE. TO TALK TO HIM THERE JUST WAIT FOR HIM TO GET UP.
> *


ahh..see how they do white people.. had it been a brother or mexican.. we'd have been dragged and beat by now..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2006, 03:34 PM~5817806
> *i wonder what would happen if he started throwing donuts out the window.....hhhhmmm...would he get away....????
> *



THAT'S THE DEAL, HE WOULD'VE GOTTEN AWAY...IF HE WOULDN'T HAVE CRASHED IN A DITCH


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 04:36 PM~5817825
> *WHO IS THIS NEWSWOMAN ON 13.....MRS. WE RESPECT HPD REQUESTS AND WISHES NOT TO INTERFERE....HATE FEMALES THAT ACT LIKE THEY KNOW IT ALL....
> THERE'S ONLY ROOM FOR ONE OF US, AND THAT POSITION IS TAKEN!!
> *


?????????????? link?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 21 2006, 03:27 PM~5817741
> *tell him to take ex-lax :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you retard biatch. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 04:36 PM~5817835
> *ahh..see how they do white people.. had it been a brother or mexican..  we'd have been dragged and beat by now..
> *



talkin bout "he had a gun, so we shot 36 warning shots at him"

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know chic you talkin about..forget her name.. she was on "all my children" once.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 03:36 PM~5817835
> *ahh..see how they do white people.. had it been a brother or mexican..  we'd have been dragged and beat by now..
> *


PREACH!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ilona Carson


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

SEE ALL THE COPS NOW, 

IMAGINE HOW MANY OTHER CRIMINALS ARE GETTIN' AWAY RIGHT AT THIS MOMENT!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 03:40 PM~5817867
> *Ilona Carson
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: THE LADY I WAS TALKIN ABOUT DID NOT SOUND WHITE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 03:36 PM~5817825
> *WHO IS THIS NEWSWOMAN ON 13.....MRS. WE RESPECT HPD REQUESTS AND WISHES NOT TO INTERFERE....HATE FEMALES THAT ACT LIKE THEY KNOW IT ALL....
> THERE'S ONLY ROOM FOR ONE OF US, AND THAT POSITION IS TAKEN!!
> *


isnt her name ilona(sp) carson? her mom used to anchor on 13 too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 04:36 PM~5817835
> *ahh..see how they do white people.. had it been a brother or mexican..  we'd have been dragged and beat by now..
> *


True but these cabrones have to treat their fellow gringos with respect.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats what I was saying... you need 8-10 cops tops at the scene. if he gets away from them he deserves to be let go...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 03:40 PM~5817868
> *SEE ALL THE COPS NOW,
> 
> IMAGINE HOW MANY OTHER CRIMINALS ARE GETTIN' AWAY RIGHT AT THIS MOMENT!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2006, 04:38 PM~5817853
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you retard biatch. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

*WELL THIS IS FRIDAY.*
NEWS R SAYING THERE GOING TO CLOSE BOTH SIDE OF THE 8BELT.
NEWS SAID THAT HE MIGHT STILL HAVE A SECOND GUN. :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 21 2006, 04:42 PM~5817886
> *WELL THIS IS FRIDAY.
> NEWS R SAYING THERE GOING TO CLOSE BOTH SIDE OF THE 8BELT.
> NEWS SAID THAT HE MIGHT STILL HAVE A SECOND GUN. :0  :0
> *


bw-8 and what? i need to get home :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

gansta ass old man...surprised he didnt have a heart attack or something.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 03:44 PM~5817904
> *bw-8 and what?  i need to get home  :angry:
> *


time to think of an alternate route!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 04:44 PM~5817904
> *bw-8 and what?  i need to get home  :angry:
> *



fairmont


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 03:44 PM~5817904
> *bw-8 and what?  i need to get home  :angry:
> *



A REPORTER ON THE SCENE SAID THEY ARE LETTING TRAFFIC "TRICKLE" THROUGH ON BELTWAY 8.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 04:46 PM~5817923
> *fairmont
> *


ya valio, got to go through the tunnel


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

from the live video online i looks like they got all directions closed now. no one is gettin through.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 21 2006, 03:46 PM~5817925
> *A REPORTER ON THE SCENE SAID THEY ARE LETTING TRAFFIC "TRICKLE" THROUGH ON BELTWAY 8.....
> *



MY BAD...CLOSED OFF BOTH DIRECTIONS....DON'T BLAME ME, THE ARE GIVING CONFLICTING REPORTS...

EITHER WAY...I'D VISIT A FRIEND IN ANOTHER DIRECTION


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

server is backed up in both directions :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 21 2006, 04:56 PM~5817957
> *server is backed up in both directions  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

haah.. that dude in the police chase passed by my house.. lol..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my mom just passed by fairmont where he hit the red truck.. it was a mexican lady and she had a baby in the truck


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2006, 05:09 PM~5818030
> *my mom just passed by fairmont where he hit the red truck.. it was a mexican lady and she had a baby in the truck
> *


i hope they're alright ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2006, 05:09 PM~5818030
> *my mom just passed by fairmont where he hit the red truck.. it was a mexican lady and she had a baby in the truck
> *


damn.thats fcked up..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 21 2006, 03:12 PM~5818055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. thats when he had no front tires.. he couldnt steer..
now hes stuck in the bayou..right by the homedepot on fairmont..

dat ***** was swangin and bangin.. poppin trunk on da cops


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Hopefully he does do the world a favor and kill himself like he is threatening.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 09:42 AM~5815834
> *i bang screw..  where it at?  should i bring gat?  they got VIP parking for 68?
> *


It's at Pasaden Fairgrounds, I got an extra pass if you wanna come with! I'm not sure but i think it's a back stage pass. I think it's a car show and I even think they are having cash awards, but I don't know too much about it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 21 2006, 04:24 PM~5818168
> *It's at Pasaden Fairgrounds, I got an extra pass if you wanna come with! I'm not sure but i think it's a back stage pass. I think it's a car show and I even think they are having cash awards, but I don't know too much about it.
> *


I hope you bring tow truck money too because the Pasadena PD will be writing some major tickets and towing some cars.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 21 2006, 04:33 PM~5818225
> *I hope you bring tow truck money too because the Pasadena PD will be writing some major tickets and towing some cars.
> *


For real?? I had no idea.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 21 2006, 03:37 PM~5818251
> *For real?? I had no idea.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HELLO DANI HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 21 2006, 05:37 PM~5818251
> *For real?? I had no idea.
> *


remember ptown cops use to stake out near fairgrounds to pull over low's on way to setup.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they arrested o' dry cleaners robber.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2006, 03:03 PM~5817573
> *KEEP ON TRUCKIN'
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 21 2006, 03:33 PM~5818225
> *I hope you bring tow truck money too because the Pasadena PD will be writing some major tickets and towing some cars.
> *


thiink about it.. its pasadena..
a bunch of ghetto black folks swangin and bangiin poppin trunk..
******** who hate ******...
and a bunch of trees ready with ropes already attached.. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2006, 05:36 PM~5818618
> *they arrested o' dry cleaners robber.
> *


LMFAO!! That guy was hilarious!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yes its that time again


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 21 2006, 10:35 PM~5820291
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2006, 11:21 PM~5820216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another firme bash? shit count me in.. but this time you aint got "the fucking transmissions"? 



> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 21 2006, 11:35 PM~5820291
> *:0
> *












that avatar..


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:ugh: IS SOMEONE IN HERE HELLO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sup hataproof.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

YES I WORK THERE BUT WHAT JESSE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jul 22 2006, 12:50 AM~5820580
> *YES I  WORK THERE BUT WHAT JESSE
> *


martinez.. hope that narrows it down. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

was near downtown earlier..so drove by to see where its at.. its near george are brown on opposite side of freeway.

by the way..saw like 97192837492374298374 honeys at george r brown.. creeped by.. then realized it was bridal extravaganza. lol


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 21 2006, 09:35 PM~5820291
> *:0
> *


 REC,THIS IS THE NEW ETERNAL LIFE 13
WHERE U IN ON THE SPEED CHASE. THAT LOOK'S LIKE RABBIT TRUCK* AKA*
(THE MOST HATED) BANDIT!!!! :0 :0 :0 LOL LOL HA HA
WELL COME BACK FOR MORE COVRAGE...................... :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 22 2006, 11:01 AM~5822015
> *REC,THIS IS THE NEW ETERNAL LIFE 13
> WHERE U IN ON THE SPEED CHASE. THAT LOOK'S LIKE RABBIT TRUCK* AKA*
> (THE MOST HATED) BANDIT!!!! :0  :0  :0 LOL LOL HA HA
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

still crisin westheimer and 6 tonight at 10.. if so.. count me in


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im down for 2nite.. what spots?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

cruise spot,,,saturday at autozone on spencer and allen genoa... pm for more info ,,,for the southsiders,,and bestbuy for them westsiders


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so who's down for tonight?? time to put up!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

What time is vato zone taking place


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

man looks like the weather just turned on us quiclky.

so there is more than one place?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

the storm is coming~!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just came in from checking oil.. thunder hitting hard.. no rain yet..but its coming. unless its a quickie.. dont think i'll be going out 2nite.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the lrm confirm in the mail today


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 05:00 PM~5822830
> *got the lrm confirm in the mail today
> *


Got the leaking water pump too...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 05:00 PM~5822830
> *got the lrm confirm in the mail today
> *


i got pre-approved credit card in mail.. but no confirmation. 
:angry:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i got bills


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 22 2006, 05:03 PM~5822845
> *i got bills
> *


dont pay em.. fuck "da man"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 22 2006, 03:45 PM~5822644
> *still crisin westheimer and 6 tonight at 10..  if so..  count me in
> *



Ill be there...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 22 2006, 03:01 PM~5822836
> *Got the leaking water pump too...
> *


yea that too along with 2 distributor, 2 alternator brackets and 6 different belts. this car is cursed either that or dena is really wishing i dont show up saturday!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 05:07 PM~5822858
> *yea that too along with 2 distributor, 2 alternator brackets and 6 different belts. this car is cursed either that or dena is really wishing  i dont show up saturday!!!!
> *


maybe she has a model car that looks like yours and she doing voo doo shit on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2006, 05:16 PM~5822893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now photoshop a bunch of pins sticking out of it... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 22 2006, 04:24 PM~5822917
> *now photoshop a bunch of pins sticking out of it...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

man its rainin and thundering right now. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

or fire coming out the carb.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone going to that UnderGround Lifestyles Car Show tomorrow? I'm probably gonna be out there, but I'm curious as to who's all going. If your going hit me up. 

If not see ya'll at LRM HTX!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got headache??? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 05:32 PM~5822943
> *got headache???  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



great yob...!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

who still going to bestbuy tonigth i just got in from odessa to find this f*** up weather if it clears buy then i will be there my car is not scare of some wather


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star ur engine looks good to bad u haveing those problems good luck


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 04:32 PM~5822943
> *got headache???  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 22 2006, 05:43 PM~5822978
> *who still going to bestbuy tonigth i just got in from odessa to find this f*** up weather if it clears buy then i will be there my car is not scare of some wather
> *



we'll be there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

charging batteries now, as thunder rolls outside...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 05:27 PM~5822928
> *or fire coming out the carb.
> *


or water spitting out water pump


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i remeber those days every sat i would have to chrge them and by 1am they would be dead i could just get the car higth enougth to get home


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 05:32 PM~5822943
> *got headache???  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


no a/c? 

:0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

come on bro with a conv dont need the ac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 22 2006, 06:11 PM~5823065
> *come on bro with a conv dont need the ac
> *


oh


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

did lone star use to have wires with vouges on his car before i remember seen a car like his a while back park in front of paisanos club in downtown.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

The cutty's compresor went out 2 summers ago... dont need a/c. 

Only driven on weekends anyways. roll the windows down and cruise.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 22 2006, 06:12 PM~5823070
> *did lone star use to have wires with vouges on his car before i remember seen a car like his a while back park in front of paisanos club in downtown.
> *



poking out on the 64...

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

R.O. Will be in the HTown in 4 days. Ghost will be back in town. Hope we all can play nice now. 

Rollerz Only Peace!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star.. dont you stay by where they lookin for the cereal killer?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the motor is thrown together right now still need to run the wires hide stuff clean it all up im just glad to get this bucket started.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2006, 04:17 PM~5823085
> *lone star..  dont you stay by where they lookin for the cereal killer?
> *


i stay off fondren and south main.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jul 22 2006, 06:17 PM~5823082
> *R.O. Will be in the HTown in 4 days. Ghost will be back in town. Hope we all can play nice now.
> 
> Rollerz Only  Peace!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

hello ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 22 2006, 06:45 PM~5823208
> *hello ?
> *


what


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 22 2006, 06:45 PM~5823208
> *hello ?
> *


you showing at LRM?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jul 22 2006, 05:17 PM~5823082
> *R.O. Will be in the HTown in 4 days. Ghost will be back in town. Hope we all can play nice now.
> 
> Rollerz Only  Peace!!!
> *



Holla!


----------



## triple_brown (Jul 22, 2006)

i cruise down airline sometimes put its gettin wack cuz i stay in the north ansd theres nuthing but ricers up here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well weather cleared up.. who still gonna cruise?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2006, 05:51 PM~5823218
> *you showing at LRM?
> *


HA HA HA

yeah right,my car is in no shape to be displayed,way too many paint chips and bubble rust is finally starting to come through


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2006, 06:11 PM~5823276
> *well weather cleared up..  who still gonna cruise?
> *


INDEED  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

im gonna cruise










































cruise on over to the jack in the box and get me a ultimate cheesebuger,im starving


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 22 2006, 07:15 PM~5823289
> *HA  HA  HA
> 
> yeah right,my car is in no shape to be displayed,way too many paint chips and bubble rust is finally starting to come through
> *


doesnt stop other dudes! lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 22 2006, 05:21 PM~5823312
> *im gonna cruise
> cruise on over to the jack in the box and get me a ultimate cheesebuger,im starving
> *


haha,, im just about to do the same


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2006, 06:24 PM~5823319
> *doesnt stop other dudes!  lol
> *



YEA LIKE ME.. with shitty interior and horrible paint..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me.. think imma try using fabric paint on front seats..they little faded compared to rear seats that look brand spankin new.


----------



## triple_brown (Jul 22, 2006)

it dont stop me 
my back bumper has two little dents but at night you cant see them


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

use spraypaint... works like a charm.. haha


----------



## triple_brown (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 22 2006, 07:35 PM~5823357
> *use spraypaint...  works like a charm..  haha
> *


yeah but then the money you spend on reparing it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 22 2006, 07:35 PM~5823357
> *use spraypaint...  works like a charm..  haha
> *


krylon? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually i remember my homie did his vinyl interior with white spray paint from $ store. lol


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

ok fellas.. i'm bout to go get ma swole on.. hit the gym for a min..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WELL SINCE IT MIGHT RAIN MORE.. IMMA HIT UP CRUISE SPOT CLOSEST TO ME.. AT VATO ZONE ON SPENCER.. PEACE


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

its kind of embarassing,plus i hate putting up all the fucking display shit,i have always thougt it was a waste of time,i know it adds points but still.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2006, 05:16 PM~5822893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 22 2006, 08:02 PM~5823457
> *its kind of embarassing,plus i hate putting up all the fucking display shit,i have always thougt it was a waste of time,i know it adds points but still.
> *


shit.. its only 10 points max i think. im only gonna throw down a rug , park and go home. lol


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2006, 06:49 PM~5823409
> *WELL SINCE IT MIGHT RAIN MORE.. IMMA HIT UP CRUISE SPOT CLOSEST TO ME.. AT VATO ZONE ON SPENCER.. PEACE
> *



awww damn.. :uh: who else gonna back out?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

liv4lacs....somebody using your pic on lay it low :0 ....lol... heres the link 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=275258


----------



## moswtd (Mar 15, 2006)

maybe this will help u guys out. frist u need to find a place of bus. that sells beer and food that has alot of praking. manly look for one that is not very bu$y. talk to the owner and tell them u want to use his or her place for an event, lets say a cruise. ask them for drink specials and food disconuts in exchange for a packed place of bus. for that night. now if everything is well planed with no problems then there u have it a hangout and cruiseing spot all in one. get a few of the well known clubs involed and rest will follow. if u're lucky the onwer might even let u hop there. but u can't let things get out of hand u must keep control at cost or some dumb ass will easly f__k!!! it up for everybody. try this for starter and see what happen. and if u do i might talk some d-town/funkytown boys into sending some hopper your way to make it a little more interesting.  uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by moswtd_@Jul 22 2006, 09:21 PM~5824362
> *maybe this will help u guys out. frist u need to find a place of bus. that sells beer and food that has alot of praking. manly look for one that is not very bu$y. talk to the owner and tell them u want to use his or her place for an event, lets say a cruise. ask them for drink specials and food disconuts in exchange for a packed place of bus. for that night. now if everything is well planed with no problems then there u have it a hangout and cruiseing spot all in one. get a few of the well known clubs involed and rest will follow. if u're lucky the onwer might even let u hop there. but u can't let things get out of hand u must keep control at cost or some dumb ass will easly f__k!!! it up for everybody. try this for starter and see what happen. and if u do i might talk some d-town/funkytown boys into sending some hopper your way to make it a little more interesting.   uffin:
> *



:thumbsup: make it happen houston


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by moswtd_@Jul 22 2006, 11:21 PM~5824362
> *maybe this will help u guys out. frist u need to find a place of bus. that sells beer and food that has alot of praking. manly look for one that is not very bu$y. talk to the owner and tell them u want to use his or her place for an event, lets say a cruise. ask them for drink specials and food disconuts in exchange for a packed place of bus. for that night. now if everything is well planed with no problems then there u have it a hangout and cruiseing spot all in one. get a few of the well known clubs involed and rest will follow. if u're lucky the onwer might even let u hop there. but u can't let things get out of hand u must keep control at cost or some dumb ass will easly f__k!!! it up for everybody. try this for starter and see what happen. and if u do i might talk some d-town/funkytown boys into sending some hopper your way to make it a little more interesting.   uffin:
> *


been there done that...

any other ideas?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

just pulled the cut in... showed up to best buy too late. By the time we got there everyone had already been run off by sheriffs. 

Hopefully next weekend after the show everyone can do Macgregor park!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 22 2006, 11:24 PM~5824807
> *:thumbsup: make it happen houston
> *


HAA..... YEAH RIGHT. NOT IN H-TOWN BUDDY.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2006, 11:25 PM~5825156
> *HAA..... YEAH RIGHT. NOT IN H-TOWN BUDDY.
> *


lol..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that foo trippin.. but he from dallas.. so that explains it.. he knows nothing about hate we get from cops and news and business owners.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2006, 01:33 AM~5825194
> *that foo trippin..  but he from dallas.. so that explains it.. he knows nothing about hate we get from cops and news and business owners.
> *



did you show up at vato zone?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I wonder if he read through the entire 2346 pages?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 12:37 AM~5825213
> *did you show up at vato zone?
> *


YEAH HE DID AND SO DID KUSTOMS,HOUSTON STYLEZ,AND OF COURSE "ME" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2006, 01:49 AM~5825280
> *YEAH HE DID AND SO DID KUSTOMS,HOUSTON STYLEZ,AND OF COURSE "ME" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2006, 01:33 AM~5825194
> *that foo trippin..  but he from dallas.. so that explains it.. he knows nothing about hate we get from cops and news and business owners.
> *


Its not that the cops hate the lolos, if you think about if you put a whole bunch of young folks together, someone is gonna get out of line and start something, so they just rather prevent something from happening.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2006, 01:55 AM~5825302
> *Its not that the cops hate the lolos, if you think about if you put a whole bunch of young folks together, someone is gonna get out of line and start something, so they just rather prevent something from happening.
> *



:uh: 

young people? donde?

nothing but old folks up in here, or lowriding anymore...

:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 01:21 AM~5825140
> *been there done that...
> 
> any other ideas?
> *


Very true mayne, people get all hyped up about cruising and then they don't even show up, its all talk no actions, just my 2 cents.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 01:56 AM~5825307
> *:uh:
> 
> young people? donde?
> ...


Lolos are always gonna have the stereotype, there is nothing you can change bout that, cops don't know who be rolling the lows, they just automatically assume that it is a young folk.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2006, 01:57 AM~5825313
> *Very true mayne, people get all hyped up about cruising and then they don't even show up, its all talk no actions, just my 2 cents.
> *




damn skippy! rain scare people away too.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Even if the cops let you cruise, you still gotta worry bout the carjackings that go on. I hear that all day 24-7. You be surprised how many carjackings occur everyday, the news can't cover every jacking.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

bunch of haters, from both sides!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jul 22 2006, 05:17 PM~5823082
> *R.O. Will be in the HTown in 4 days. Ghost will be back in town. Hope we all can play nice now.
> 
> Rollerz Only  Peace!!!
> *


so like what are you trying to say there


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 23 2006, 04:40 AM~5825796
> *so like what are you trying to say there
> *


round 2? :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: was up H.TOWN C.C


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 23 2006, 01:37 AM~5825213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he had bad experience in htown last time he was here.. perhaps. 

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2006, 01:49 AM~5825280
> *YEAH HE DID AND SO DID KUSTOMS,HOUSTON STYLEZ,AND OF COURSE "ME" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  



> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Jul 23 2006, 02:04 AM~5825343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

any info on the show today?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

ok never mind.. Here is the show website.. its an import show



Ooo yea... and new page.. for the 2347th time!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2006, 10:36 AM~5826330
> *ok never mind..  Here is the show website..  its an import show
> Ooo yea...  and new page..  for the 2347th time!!!!
> *


lol.. i just saw it.. "car show and drift competition".. i should go drift the 68.. lol
:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2006, 10:18 AM~5826454
> *lol.. i just saw it.. "car show and drift competition"..  i should go drift the 68..  lol
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 01:23 AM~5825151
> *just pulled the cut in... showed up to best buy too late. By the time we got there everyone had already been run off by sheriffs.
> 
> Hopefully next weekend after the show everyone can do Macgregor park!
> *


I drove thru at 10:30 and I didnt see one lowlo........ Slim text me later on and said the was 4 ppl there.... Sorry but i wasnt driving back for such a great turnout  was autozone better??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2006, 12:28 PM~5826714
> *I drove thru at 10:30 and I didnt see one lowlo........ Slim text me later on and said the was 4 ppl there.... Sorry but i wasnt driving back for such a great turnout    was autozone better??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 12:30 PM~5826723
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2006, 12:28 PM~5826714
> *I drove thru at 10:30 and I didnt see one lowlo........ Slim text me later on and said the was 4 ppl there.... Sorry but i wasnt driving back for such a great turnout    was autozone better??
> *


was crunk at autozone. so crowded no room for parking.. skrippas across the street.. 





ok, im lying.. except skrippas part.. show palace was right across the street.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok whats going on today besides that gay ricer shit? 

im thinkin movies.. clerks II maybe waist deep maybe pirates.. definately not monster house(hate skurry movies).. hmmm


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2006, 12:35 PM~5826740
> *was crunk at autozone.  so crowded no room for parking..  skrippas across the street..
> ok, im lying.. except skrippas part..  show palace was right across the street.
> *


lol........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2006, 06:20 AM~5745404
> *airline too far rather cruise s main and fondren
> *



too many haters in that side of town...


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

So lets all just have a great time and a cool show. Drinks some beer and see some chicks!!!!1 Thats what I mean to sum it all up.


Ghost out.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jul 23 2006, 12:54 PM~5826810
> *So lets all just have a great time and a cool show. Drinks some beer and see some chicks!!!!1 Thats what I mean to sum it all up.
> Ghost out.. :biggrin:
> *


i dont drink beer..but rest sounds good to me.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we were at bestbuy untill 11pm then we headed to sams on hwy 6 and i10 we at least try maybe next time will be better if we suport it. and not try two shedule two crusing spots in one nigth my 2 cents.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 23 2006, 01:10 PM~5826876
> *we were at bestbuy untill 11pm then we headed to sams on hwy 6 and i10 we at least try maybe next time will be better if we suport it. and not try two shedule two crusing spots in one nigth my 2 cents.
> *


I didnt see anybody when i drove threw.... I was in a white 02 gmc truck....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we were on the back of the jiffy lube i think thats the name next to chevron gas station


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

the people that was there slimm new orleans roller 1984caddy and me and few other guys with reg cars


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 23 2006, 01:23 PM~5826959
> *the people that was there slimm new orleans roller 1984caddy and me and few other guys with reg cars
> *


damn...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IM NOT DRIVING THE CHEVY WAY OUT THERE ANY MORE YOU GUYS NEVER SHOWED UP. I GOT MY THREE WHEELIN ON AND A LIL POTATO CHIPPIN ON THA REAL RIDERS SHOWED UP


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

undercover cars = no bueno for the raza :thumbsdown: might as well stay home with that. 

yall know when someone says 10pm it really means 12. its messican time foos.

we drove through sams then to best buy, stopped at taco cabana.

2 spots to cruise = no bueno either, we cant get one going :nono:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

*6 DAYS LRM SHOW*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

TNT showing Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

whats the info on airline?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

buncha hater on the northside keep it playa in the south.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats happening to lowriding?? i was watching dmx on bet and he asked who makes lowrider plaques and some guy from rollerz only said "u in my club dog"... and justgave him a plaque... i remember when i was first joined my club and they made me roll four weekends in a row, go to all meetings,pay dues and inspected my car every week i rolled with them .... then i got my plaque... BUT I GUESS TO EACH ITS OWN....


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2006, 07:49 PM~5828949
> *buncha hater on the northside keep it playa in the south.
> *



Wat??


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2006, 08:01 PM~5829041
> *whats happening to lowriding?? i was watching dmx on bet and he asked who makes lowrider plaques and some guy from rollerz only said "u in my club dog"... and justgave him a plaque... i remember when i was first joined my club and they made me roll four weekends in a row, go to all meetings,pay dues and inspected my car every week i rolled with them .... then i got my plaque... BUT I GUESS TO EACH ITS OWN....
> *



I hear that.... i waz rollin like 3 months.. b4 i was a member..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i mean i guess its nothing wrong with it but i had to EARN my plaque....it wasnt just given to me because my car was nice...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i hear that.. its good to have a nice ride, but the whole focus would be a feeling of famly and just being strait up down with ya peeps.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i hear the turnout for saturdays cruise want that good... i told slim about it and he said he wasnt goin.. then he goes ..lol.. he coulda called me and let me know...lol... maybe another day


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

yea.. he was the 1st one there.. posted up chillin.. and i'm like damn boi! haha i rollerd up like 10:20 i think imma go hit airline toinght


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

to me it was a good turn out at least some people show up and that means we just need to be more organise we planded in less than a couple of days so if we start to plan in a head of time it will be better am down to crusie any time has longest am not in fortworth that weekend so am down even if is just a few cars there.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

did u hit up airline noroller


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

no i am about to though... and i think lorena and carlos going to roll me too


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool shit i have to back to fortworth tonigth getting ready to hit the hwy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

no roller pm me ya # i will roll to airline with u


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hey no roller how hard is it program my alarm to drop and lifth the car with the remote


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 23 2006, 08:35 PM~5829286
> *cool shit i have to back to fortworth tonigth getting ready to hit the hwy
> *



be careful bro.. holla when you get back


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

me ma ol lady and ma sister (maby ma sis) gonna go toinght... bout to go warm up the lincoln..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 23 2006, 08:43 PM~5829332
> *hey no roller how hard is it program my alarm to  drop and lifth the car with the remote
> *



takes a few relays and some skill.. aint hard.. but then again.. i do that for a living yaknow?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i aint going to airline tonight dont feel like driving and i got to work early in the morning


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

wuss.. haha

its all good dogg..

holla next week though..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ima start charging tha batts for sunday and ima be ready fo da park afterwards


----------



## triple_brown (Jul 22, 2006)

yo i jus came back from airline
i got my haircut


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

from now on cruise night at autozone every 3rd Sat of the month,for more info please pm...(((rain or shine)))


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 23 2006, 10:22 PM~5829576
> *from now on cruise night at autozone every 3rd Sat of the month,for more info please pm...(((rain or shine)))
> *



is it a cruise or a hangout?

I want to roll, not stand around talking to a bunch of boring fools... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 23 2006, 09:30 PM~5829253
> *to me it was a good turn out at least some people show up and that means we just need to be more organise we planded in less than a couple of days so if we start to plan in a head of time it will be better am down to crusie any time has longest am not in fortworth that weekend so am down even if is just a few cars there.
> *



More communication needed... 
if 10pm is set and no one is there by 11, it doesnt mean they arent showing up :roflmao: . its not a doctors appointment, just a round about time. also maybe instead of Best Buy, meet at Taco cabana parking lot.

we'll try again the weekend after LRM show?
:biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 23 2006, 08:53 PM~5829740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

airline sucked tonight...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 24 2006, 01:34 AM~5830480
> *airline sucked tonight...
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jul 23 2006, 10:22 PM~5829576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


knew that..and i didnt even go.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u up early big pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2006, 07:25 AM~5831031
> *u up early big pimp
> *


"da man" called yesterday and said theres buncha work for me.. so came in early to get jump start.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 24 2006, 12:34 AM~5830480
> *airline sucked tonight...
> *



word.. could count how many lows i saw on one hand..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 24 2006, 06:33 AM~5831130
> *word..  could count how many lows i saw on one hand..
> *



how bout on three fingers....lol... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 11:08 PM~5829757
> *is it a cruise or a hangout?
> 
> I want to roll, not stand around talking to a bunch of boring fools...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dang, you got hydros now and you think you are King of the Hill? How's the magazine going? You should do some coverage on the Autozone hangout.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 08:42 AM~5831148
> *Dang, you got hydros now and you think you are King of the Hill?  How's the magazine going?  You should do some coverage on the Autozone hangout.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 08:44 AM~5831152
> *:roflmao:
> *


At least something was going on there w/o any b.s. cops.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2006, 11:21 PM~5820216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this dance going to be a reggeton/salsa/merengue type dance? Mega 101?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 08:42 AM~5831148
> *Dang, you got hydros now and you think you are King of the Hill?  How's the magazine going?  You should do some coverage on the Autozone hangout.
> *



WTF! Ive always rolled, hydros or no. too far to drive to autozone... SPECIALLY WITH HYDROS!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 08:45 AM~5831154
> *At least something was going on there w/o any b.s. cops.
> *


i just thought watching drunk ass dude getting kicked out of show palace and almost gettin run over was funny as hell.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2006, 09:36 AM~5826330
> *ok never mind..  Here is the show website..  its an import show
> Ooo yea...  and new page..  for the 2347th time!!!!
> *


my boy guero performed there yday. 

i didnt go though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 08:50 AM~5831170
> *WTF! Ive always rolled, hydros or no.  too far to drive to autozone...
> *


nga, don't get your panties in a wad.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 08:54 AM~5831179
> *nga, don't get your panties in a wad.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 01:25 PM~5827194
> *undercover cars = no bueno for the raza  :thumbsdown: might as well stay home with that.
> 
> yall know when someone says 10pm it really means 12. its messican time foos.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 08:57 AM~5831187
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im sleepy!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 08:51 AM~5831173
> *i just thought watching drunk ass dude getting kicked out of show palace and almost gettin run over was funny as hell.
> *


True, that rookie was doing frogger across spencer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 09:07 AM~5831217
> *True, that rookie was doing frogger across spencer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 09:06 AM~5831211
> *
> *



read the edit... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2006, 11:34 PM~5830480
> *airline sucked tonight...
> *


There were about 15 low lows on Irvington last night ,we were out there passing out flyers to our show in August.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 08:50 AM~5831170
> *WTF! Ive always rolled, hydros or no.  too far to drive to autozone... SPECIALLY WITH HYDROS!!!
> *


Trailer queen it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 24 2006, 09:13 AM~5831245
> *There were about 15 low lows on Irvington last night ,we were out there passing out flyers to our show in August.
> *


Regal fillers (steel) text me the contact if you are able to get it. thanks.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

people... i need a daily... and i need financing.. cuz i'm broke


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 24 2006, 09:17 AM~5831259
> *people... i need a daily...  and i need financing..  cuz i'm broke
> *


What kind of financing plan you looking to do?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody notice a new houston member....sixty8imp, houston, WHIRLWIND


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 09:22 AM~5831276
> *anybody notice a new houston member....sixty8imp, houston, WHIRLWIND
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 08:18 AM~5831261
> *What kind of financing plan you looking to do?
> *



what ya mean?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 09:22 AM~5831276
> *anybody notice a new houston member....sixty8imp, houston, WHIRLWIND
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 07:28 AM~5831298
> *:uh:
> *


back off trigga!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 09:18 AM~5831261
> *What kind of financing plan you looking to do?
> *



DJLATIN'S MOTORS... wheeling and dealin'

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 24 2006, 09:17 AM~5831259
> *people... i need a daily...  and i need financing..  cuz i'm broke
> *


whats your credit rating like? if its bad.. carmax will finance anybody.but interest is usually crazy.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 08:30 AM~5831308
> *whats your credit rating like?  if its bad.. carmax will finance anybody.but interest is usually crazy.
> *



its strait..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 24 2006, 09:27 AM~5831293
> *what ya mean?
> *


you stated finance.

try this site to look for some cheap transportation. might find a deal in there.

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/

fyi: don't buy from mom & pops used car lots, flooded cars out on the market right now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 09:30 AM~5831305
> *DJLATIN'S MOTORS... wheeling and dealin'
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


None for sale at the moment. laid off the buying and selling since i got tired of pulling in cars from out of town. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 08:31 AM~5831313
> *you stated finance.
> 
> try this site to look for some cheap transportation.  might find a deal in there.
> ...



alrite


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damn this lookin for a car thing sucks..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 24 2006, 09:37 AM~5831333
> *damn this lookin for a car thing sucks..
> *


what about that 80's caprice for sale? i offered em $300..but he wouldnt budge.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 09:43 AM~5831349
> *what about that 80's caprice for sale?  i offered em $300..but he wouldnt budge.
> *


true, it's a 4 door.


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 09:43 AM~5831349
> *what about that 80's caprice for sale?  i offered em $300..but he wouldnt budge.
> *


that caprice would be a nice daily, but no financing, sorry.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

check this though.. i got a 90 accord i want to trade in and get hooked up on something else.. also i want it to be relaiable cuz i go out of town a lot and ma ol lady needs a way to get around (that is NOT my lowrider) haha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 24 2006, 09:48 AM~5831369
> *check this though..  i got a 90 accord i want to trade in and get hooked up on something else..  also i want  it to be relaiable cuz i go out of town a lot and ma ol lady needs a way to get around (that is NOT my lowrider) haha
> *


details on the accord.

mileage:
engine mods:
body style:
sunroof:
rice-a-roni?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 09:48 AM~5831368
> *that caprice would be a nice daily, but no financing, sorry.
> *


well quote the man a cash price..and let him try to pull something off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 09:55 AM~5831399
> *well quote the man a cash price..and let him try to pull something off.
> *


agree :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so..what time some of ya'll heading over to reliant fri/sat??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 24 2006, 08:37 AM~5831333
> *damn this lookin for a car thing sucks..
> *


yes it does.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 09:55 AM~5831399
> *well quote the man a cash price..and let him try to pull something off.
> *



I really dont know what those are worth, I was trying to see if any of you can give me an honest price someone would pay for one. Then I started getting the 150 and 300 offers . I told her she might as well throw a for sale sign on it. :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 23 2006, 10:08 PM~5829757
> *is it a cruise or a hangout?
> 
> I want to roll, not stand around talking to a bunch of boring fools...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think if you want to cruise, well you should do that and cruise. Why wait for someone to organize a cruise spot or an event....i see alot of people with clubs, why not cruise with your club brothers 



When i used to cruise(many moons ago), i would just hop in my car and go, i never needed anyone to hold my hand  



remember if you cruise long enough more people will see and soon follow  





just my 2 centavos :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 08:54 AM~5831391
> *details on the accord.
> 
> mileage:
> ...



its stock.. nothing fancy about it.. about 125,000 miles... um.. it runs, with a few setbacks i am going to fix B4 i trade in... um.... front bumper is bootlegged on.. its a cool lil car for like a 1st time driver, if you wanna put the time into it.. i just am tired of messin with it..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

...So whats the forecast for this weekends weather..eh???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 24 2006, 10:08 AM~5831455
> *i think if you want to cruise, well you should do that and cruise.  Why wait for someone to organize a cruise spot or an event....i see alot of people with clubs, why not cruise with your club brothers
> When i used to cruise(many moons ago), i would just hop in my car and go, i never needed anyone to hold my hand
> remember if you cruise long enough more people will see and soon follow
> ...



I cruise to the corner store, I cruise to the shop every other day, I cruise to take my son to karate............ 

nobody is holding my hand either 

oh, and one of the reasons we pulled our club together is to cruise together so that not new either.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 09:14 AM~5831481
> *I cruise to the corner store, I cruise to the shop every other day, I cruise to take my son to karate............
> 
> nobody is holding my hand either
> ...


i dont think you got the point.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 24 2006, 10:18 AM~5831499
> *i dont think you got the point.
> *



:dunno: :dunno:



Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 10:01 AM~5831424
> *I really dont know what those are worth, I was trying to see if any of you can give me an honest price someone would pay for one. Then I started getting the 150 and 300 offers . I told her she might as well throw a for sale sign on it.  :roflmao:
> *


seriously i think its worth least $1200.. maybe $1500 max if i seen a clean engine under hood.. $1800 if that bish blows cold a/c on top of that


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 21 2006, 05:36 PM~5818618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

does anyone know how long you have to wait until you can change your profile info?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 24 2006, 10:34 AM~5831559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


took me few months. that and to change to personal avatar.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 10:40 AM~5831587
> *does anyone know how long you have to wait until you can change your profile info?
> *


no0b


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 10:54 AM~5831659
> *no0b
> *


did new employer make mistake and give you internet access?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 10:34 AM~5831559
> * :uh:
> *


? mega doesn't play tejano


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 10:55 AM~5831661
> *did new employer make mistake and give you internet access?
> *


Soy el jefe.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 09:56 AM~5831667
> *?  mega doesn't play tejano
> *



doesn't mean that one dj doesn't


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 11:02 AM~5831735
> *doesn't mean that one dj doesn't
> *


i know that no0b.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 09:57 AM~5831675
> *Soy el jefe.
> *


see we all knew you wouldnt stay away.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hate that reggeaton shit.. esp that gasolina fucking song.. brawd tried changing stations in da ride once.. put it on mega and sure enough that song was on.. and i changed it.. she tried to change it back and got her hand slapped.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 11:06 AM~5831760
> *hate that reggeaton shit.. esp that gasolina fucking song..  brawd tried changing stations in da ride once.. put it on mega and sure enough that song was on.. and i changed it..  she tried to change it back and got her hand slapped.
> *


got to put hoez in their place.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:07 AM~5831764
> *got to put hoez in their place.
> *


got to


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2006, 11:05 AM~5831753
> *see we all knew you wouldnt stay away.
> *


only difference is, won't be on all day while at work. just on and off reading the husband/wife chronolog and arguments. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 24 2006, 10:05 AM~5831752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have to agree, i hate that song too, but i still like mega 101


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:08 AM~5831778
> *only difference is, won't be on all day while at work.  just on and off reading the husband/wife chronolog and arguments.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 

hus: oye vieja, what we havin for dinner
wif: dont know what do you feel like having
hus: whats in the fridge?
wif: we need to go get groceries
hus: Ill stop by the store on the way home
wif: answer your cell, Im about to call you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 11:11 AM~5831790
> *:roflmao:
> 
> hus: oye vieja, what we havin for dinner
> ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 24 2006, 10:08 AM~5831776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: stay out grown folks business! :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn.. its thundering outside.. shyt


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 24 2006, 08:08 AM~5831455
> *i think if you want to cruise, well you should do that and cruise.  Why wait for someone to organize a cruise spot or an event....i see alot of people with clubs, why not cruise with your club brothers
> When i used to cruise(many moons ago), i would just hop in my car and go, i never needed anyone to hold my hand
> remember if you cruise long enough more people will see and soon follow
> ...


..well said...i know i aint got a car right now ,but my shit will be out this year.,,,no excuses and when it done i will show love...,,back to topic..if ur down ur down,,keep the excuses to ur self...street cruising is dead,,unless u want the cops all up in ur ass...i am done with them pigs,,i would rather have something organzied where i am untouchable than something thats illegal,,autozone is more of a hangout,unless u want to crusie around the store,well feel free..that not a problem...fuck richmond, and 75 th,,that shit history,,let go of that past,,and keep what we got now alive!!!!sorry if i hurt anybodys feelings ,just giving my opinion....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 10:08 AM~5831778
> *only difference is, won't be on all day while at work.  just on and off reading the husband/wife chronolog and arguments.  :biggrin:
> *


oic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 11:14 AM~5831811
> *..well said...i know i aint got a car right now ,but my shit will be out this year.,,,no excuses and when it done i will show love...,,back to topic..if ur down ur down,,keep the excuses to ur self...street cruising is dead,,unless u want the cops all up in ur ass...i am done with them pigs,,i would rather have something organzied where i am untouchable than something thats illegal,,autozone is more of a hangout,unless u want to crusie around the store,well feel free..that not a problem...fuck richmond, and 75 th,,that shit history,,let go of that past,,and keep what we got now alive!!!!sorry if i hurt anybodys feelings ,just giving my opinion....
> *


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 11:14 AM~5831806
> *anyone we know?
> :uh: stay out grown folks business! :biggrin:
> *


oh gawd :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I still dont see the point I guess... :roflmao: :roflmao:


IMO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 11:18 AM~5831838
> *I still dont see the point I guess...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I think in simpler terms, if you don't want to do it as far as the autozone thing, do or organize your own thing.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW 
LABOR DAY WEEKEND
SEP 3 2006


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 11:14 AM~5831811
> *..well said...i know i aint got a car right now ,but my shit will be out this year.,,,no excuses and when it done i will show love...,,back to topic..if ur down ur down,,keep the excuses to ur self...street cruising is dead,,unless u want the cops all up in ur ass...i am done with them pigs,,i would rather have something organzied where i am untouchable than something thats illegal,,autozone is more of a hangout,unless u want to crusie around the store,well feel free..that not a problem...fuck richmond, and 75 th,,that shit history,,let go of that past,,and keep what we got now alive!!!!sorry if i hurt anybodys feelings ,just giving my opinion....
> *


robert did it!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:21 AM~5831862
> *I think in simpler terms, if you don't want to do it as far as the autozone thing, do or organize your own thing.
> *



oh, me thanks you surrrr....

I guess I was way off on what I thought the point was. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 11:21 AM~5831865
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> LABOR DAY WEEKEND
> SEP 3 2006
> ...












a little bigger


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 09:23 AM~5831876
> *robert did it!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cause he is down,,good example...LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 11:24 AM~5831886
> *oh, me thanks you surrrr....
> 
> I guess I was way off on what I thought the point was.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the other point was to STFU :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks latin...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 11:27 AM~5831906
> *thanks latin...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 11:21 AM~5831865
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> LABOR DAY WEEKEND
> SEP 3 2006
> ...


hmmm..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:26 AM~5831901
> *the other point was to STFU  :biggrin:
> *



Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. *Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 11:28 AM~5831920
> *hmmm..
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

lets get this topic closed since we found all the answers already!



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 11:32 AM~5831942
> *lets get this topic closed since we found all the answers already!
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


we can't let it end like your magazine


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:32 AM~5831943
> *we can't let it end like your magazine
> *



do it.. do it.. do it. sorry, its getting repetitive up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 11:31 AM~5831936
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


i still blame channel 13 for doing that story.. claiming everybody out there was doing drugs and females were giving bj's in cars.. etc etc.. 

hell , if that were true i'd have went more often.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 11:33 AM~5831946
> *do it.. do it.. do it. sorry, its getting repetitive up in here.  :biggrin:
> *


It's true. But this is a way where at least some communication on events, shows, baby mama drama, hook ups for trade/selling/women, etc.. for Houston folks can get put through.


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:35 AM~5831955
> *It's true.  But this is a way where at least some communication on events, shows, baby mama drama, hook ups, etc.. for Houston folks can get put through.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 11:34 AM~5831951
> *i still blame channel 13 for doing that story..  claiming everybody out there was doing drugs and females were giving bj's in cars.. etc etc..
> 
> hell , if that were true i'd have went more often.
> *


That will never end. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Does anyone have a driver side regal fender for sale?

(good use for "houston lowrider" topic) :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 10:35 AM~5831955
> *It's true.  But this is a way where at least some communication on events, shows, baby mama and or daddy drama, hook ups for trade/selling/women, etc.. for Houston folks can get put through.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:39 AM~5831972
> *Does anyone have a driver side regal fender for sale?
> 
> (good use for "houston lowrider" topic)  :biggrin:
> *



otra vez? homeboy couldnt get it for you o que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 11:42 AM~5831981
> *otra vez? homeboy couldnt get it for you o que?
> *


which one? i forget shet. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:43 AM~5831989
> *which one?  i forget shet.  :angry:
> *



Joe from SC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 11:46 AM~5832004
> *Joe from SC
> *


SC?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 12:10 PM~5832093
> *SC?
> *


Swangin Customs...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 12:11 PM~5832094
> *Swangin Customs...
> *


Oh, i never called him, pm me his #


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 10:14 AM~5831811
> *..well said...i know i aint got a car right now ,but my shit will be out this year.,,,no excuses and when it done i will show love.
> *


just let me know when you starting the work, i'll come through and lend a helping hand


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 24 2006, 10:35 AM~5831955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 12:36 PM~5832215
> *:uh: anyone we know?
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:44 AM~5832274
> *:biggrin:
> *


link?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mmm mac donalds... 
im bored.. whats good houston


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 11:36 AM~5832215
> *:uh: anyone we know?
> :thumbsup:
> *



come on now...you know who he's talkin bout.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 01:47 PM~5832494
> *come on now...you know who he's talkin bout.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:07 AM~5831764
> *got to put hoez in their place.
> *


Oh yeah?? wheres my Nokia :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 24 2006, 01:55 PM~5832536
> *Oh yeah?? wheres my Nokia :cheesy:
> *


That's different. She claimed it, it's hers i guess. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 01:57 PM~5832543
> *That's different.  She claimed it, it's hers i guess.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: ........................................................ I'll be nice and not post what i really think....... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol......*cough*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 24 2006, 02:03 PM~5832575
> *:uh:  :uh: ........................................................ I'll be nice and not post what i really think....... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:  

i know cingular has them for sale :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 02:08 PM~5832601
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> i know cingular has them for sale  :dunno:
> *


I know this guy that got jacked by his ol lady for one :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 24 2006, 02:09 PM~5832606
> *I know this guy that got jacked by his ol lady for one :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

i dont even know what im laughin at.. but im bored..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 24 2006, 09:37 AM~5831333
> *damn this lookin for a car thing sucks..
> *


Im going to be selling a 98 Infinity I30 in about a month if your interested?? It will be around 4g's...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 02:11 PM~5832614
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i dont even know what im laughin at..  but im bored..
> *


Its funny.... IMO! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 24 2006, 12:47 PM~5832494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 02:15 PM~5832635
> *:uh:  YEAH, I KNOW WHO....
> YO MOMMMA
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 02:13 PM~5832629
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Elle, you showing your car this weekend??


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 24 2006, 01:03 PM~5832575
> *:uh:  :uh: ........................................................ I'll be nice and not post what i really think....... :biggrin:
> *



C'MON DON'T BE SCURRRRRED! POST IT, POST IT! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 24 2006, 02:09 PM~5832606
> *I know this guy that got jacked by his ol lady for one :angry:
> *


and i know one who is el cheapo to buyo his ole ladyo a cellio


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 24 2006, 02:15 PM~5832635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 02:18 PM~5832650
> *and i know one who is el cheapo to buyo his ole ladyo a cellio
> *


Sorry, Im not cheap... I just bought 2 new phones 3 months ago, just want a hookup this time around  :biggrin: I thought you were tha man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 24 2006, 02:20 PM~5832659
> *Sorry, Im not cheap... I just bought 2 new phones 3 months ago, just want a hookup this time around   :biggrin:  I thought you were tha man
> *


could have been.  
when was your last insurance job on your cell and i'll find out the time limit for one being done.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 24 2006, 02:16 PM~5832643
> *Elle, you showing your car this weekend??
> *



only if i can cruise afterwards... :biggrin: 

nah, I dont think so, I missed the deadline and I dont feel like paying 50 bucks.
I dont think the car is ready either, I still have a ways to go to really show. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:15 PM~5832635
> *:uh:  YEAH, I KNOW WHO....
> YO  BABY'S MOMMMA
> :uh:
> *



YOUR GREASY GRANNY WITH HOLES IN HER PANTIES :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 01:23 PM~5832677
> *only if i can cruise afterwards...  :biggrin:
> 
> nah, I dont think so, I missed the deadline and I dont feel like paying 50 bucks.
> ...



WELL DON'T LEAVE IT OUTSIDE EITHER....NOT THAT YOU GUYS DON'T ALREADY KNOW THAT....ONE OF OUR FRIENDS HAD THEIR BLAZER JACKED RIGHT OUTSIDE A SHOW.....FOUND IT GUTTED...... :0 





LIKE MICHAEL'S MOM :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.aybuey.com/forums/LOL/


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 01:26 PM~5832690
> *YOUR GREASY GRANNY WITH  HOLES IN HER PANTIES :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *




YOU GOTTA "BABY'S MOMMA" WELL DON'T GET OUR CHILD SUPPORT CHECKS CROSSED HOMIE AND THERE WON'T BE NO DRAMA!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:27 PM~5832692
> *WELL DON'T LEAVE IT OUTSIDE EITHER....NOT THAT YOU GUYS DON'T ALREADY KNOW THAT....ONE OF OUR FRIENDS HAD THEIR BLAZER JACKED RIGHT OUTSIDE A SHOW.....FOUND IT GUTTED...... :0
> LIKE MICHAEL'S MOM  :ugh:
> *



HURRICANE KATRINA>>>>CATHY'S MOM......SHE HAD CHORROS....HAHA...bitch can blow like a mofo!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn!!!! what did I miss? I just went to go get some popcorn, this is getting good.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 01:28 PM~5832703
> *HURRICANE KATRINA>>>>CATHY'S MOM......SHE HAD CHORROS....HAHA...bitch can blow like a mofo!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: AND THE AFTERMATH SMELLED LIKE YOUR MOMMA'S BREATH


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 02:27 PM~5832692
> *WELL DON'T LEAVE IT OUTSIDE EITHER....NOT THAT YOU GUYS DON'T ALREADY KNOW THAT....ONE OF OUR FRIENDS HAD THEIR BLAZER JACKED RIGHT OUTSIDE A SHOW.....FOUND IT GUTTED...... :0
> LIKE MICHAEL'S MOM  :ugh:
> *


damn.. i had my blazer broken into outside lrm show.. they took radio.. wasn't much else to steal. they tried to steal whole blazer but couldnt get ignition.. damn rookies..  713ridaz had to come over and fix column, from then on car started with a screwdriver.. thats gangsta!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:29 PM~5832713
> *:uh: AND THE AFTERMATH SMELLED LIKE YOUR MOMMA'S BREATH
> :0
> *



and the rest was from what's in your mom's chones.....all the destruction....and black oily mud......NASTY!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 02:29 PM~5832708
> *Damn!!!! what did I miss? I just went to go get some popcorn, this is getting good.
> *


just sit back and enjoy. about time this topic got good. :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 01:30 PM~5832719
> *and the rest was from what's in your mom's chones.....all the destruction....and black oily mud......NASTY!!!!
> *



:uh: 

how you know what's in my momma's chonies?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:28 PM~5832699
> *YOU GOTTA "BABY'S MOMMA" WELL DON'T GET OUR CHILD SUPPORT CHECKS CROSSED HOMIE AND THERE WON'T BE NO DRAMA!!
> *



NO TE NOJES MIJA!!!! THE MONEY IS ALWAYS ON TIME!!!...YOU LOVE DRAMA THOUGH.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 24 2006, 01:31 PM~5832721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: yeah like your mom


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 01:31 PM~5832721
> *just sit back and enjoy.  about time this topic got good.  :cheesy:
> *



sorry, i forgot this :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:31 PM~5832726
> *:uh:
> 
> how you know what's in my momma's chonies?
> *



remember when Rigo(cathy's mom's boyfriend, well one of em) was in the hospital for ASSFIXIATION..... :biggrin: ...they gave her a ticket for toxic cooch!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: I almost choked on a kernel....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 02:33 PM~5832743
> *remember when Rigo(cathy's mom's boyfriend, well one of em) was in the hospital for ASSFIXIATION..... :biggrin: ...they gave her a ticket for toxic cooch!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 01:33 PM~5832743
> *remember when Rigo(cathy's mom's boyfriend, well one of em) was in the hospital for ASSFIXIATION..... :biggrin: ...they gave her a ticket for toxic cooch!!!!
> *



remember this one time....at band camp.... :uh: 


yeah well i'd rather it be on her chonies than in her mouth, tell your momma teeth are suppose to be WHITE......nature intended it that way.....not 


doo doo brown :barf:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 24 2006, 01:34 PM~5832747
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I almost choked on a kernel....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:35 PM~5832761
> *remember this one time....at band camp.... :uh:
> yeah well i'd rather it be on her chonies than in her mouth, tell your momma teeth are suppose to be WHITE......nature intended it that way.....not
> doo doo brown  :barf:
> *



no denying it...man... :barf: .......hey tell your mom academy is having a sale on tents....time to stock up on some shirts!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 01:40 PM~5832784
> *no denying it...man... :barf: .......hey tell your mom academy is having a sale on tents....time to stock up on some shirts!!!! :biggrin:
> *



yeah and tell your mom she forgot her toothbrush at my house....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:36 PM~5832765
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



her mom almost choked on a whole chicken...but it passed.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 02:33 PM~5832743
> *remember when Rigo(cathy's mom's boyfriend, well one of em) was in the hospital for ASSFIXIATION..... :biggrin: ...they gave her a ticket for toxic cooch!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:40 PM~5832789
> *yeah and tell your mom she forgot her toothbrush at my house....
> 
> 
> ...



how dare you post a pic of your mom's ass hair groomer..... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 02:40 PM~5832789
> *yeah and tell your mom she forgot her toothbrush at my house....
> 
> 
> ...


haaaaaaaaaaaa.. almost pee'd on that one.. wait, think i did.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 02:43 PM~5832810
> *haaaaaaaaaaaa.. almost pee'd on that one..  wait, think i did..  :angry:
> *


wtf? like a lil bia' bia'?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 02:43 PM~5832810
> *haaaaaaaaaaaa.. almost pee'd on that one..  wait, think i did..  :angry:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 24 2006, 01:41 PM~5832792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:46 PM~5832828
> *hey stephen spielburg just called looking for your mom.....they want to use her in the newest star wars.....chewbaca backed out, you may want to pass that on to her
> :0
> *



now you know there is no way she can replace your mom(chewbaca).....you better tell her to get back on the set before the animal shelter picks her hairy ass up again.... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 01:49 PM~5832845
> *now you know there is no way she can replace your mom(chewbaca).....you better tell her to get back on the set before the animal shelter picks her hairy ass up again.... :biggrin:
> *



Ringling Bros. suppose to be in Houston tonight.....they need you to take the stains out your momma's chachachonies.......even the animals won't go near'em

btw-quit calling me.....i'm tryin to work here :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 02:53 PM~5832863
> *Ringling Bros.  suppose to be in Houston tonight.....they need you to take the stains out your momma's chachachonies.......even the animals won't go near'em
> 
> btw-quit calling me.....i'm tryin to work here :angry:
> *




:rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 02:53 PM~5832863
> *btw-quit calling me.....i'm tryin to work here :angry:
> *


time out "trying to work here" for some reason i lauged at that :dunno: 

ok, go back to the momma war


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 24 2006, 01:53 PM~5832863
> *Ringling Bros.  suppose to be in Houston tonight.....they need you to take the stains out your momma's chachachonies.......even the animals won't go near'em
> 
> btw-quit calling me.....i'm tryin to work here :angry:
> *



so what time does your mom perform? the kids would love to see her again....remember she was on that bilboard yesterday by jj's snowcones....

i called to laugh at your monkey ass!!! haha :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

$7,500 ???? WTF?

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/185715447.html


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 01:55 PM~5832873
> *time out "trying to work here"  for some reason i lauged at that  :dunno:
> 
> ok, go back to the momma war
> *



i know right...haha...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 03:07 PM~5832880
> *$7,500  ????  WTF?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/185715447.html
> *


ha... fool trippin.. suprising he aint advertising it as "similiar to the one in Training Day"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 03:12 PM~5832909
> *ha...  fool trippin.. suprising he aint advertising it as "similiar to the one in Training Day"
> *


it's a houston monte, anyone recognize it? btw it has "hy*drol*ics" LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 01:07 PM~5832880
> *$7,500  ????  WTF?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/185715447.html
> *



looks like the one from bonifide.. but i dont think it is.. 
bonifides monte had a billet stering wheel i think


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 07:47 AM~5831162
> *Is this dance going to be a reggeton/salsa/merengue type dance?  Mega 101?
> *


he plays everything
tejano rap country reggeton...u name it he plays it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 24 2006, 01:18 PM~5832951
> *he plays everything
> tejano rap country reggeton...u name it he plays it
> *


say *****.. u got the rims or what.. if not he want the money back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 24 2006, 03:18 PM~5832951
> *he plays everything
> tejano rap country reggeton...u name it he plays it
> *


but what he playing that nite? if its tejano or country or reggaeaton..imma have to get real drunk to enjoy myself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 24 2006, 03:18 PM~5832951
> *he plays everything
> tejano rap country reggeton...u name it he plays it
> *


  you going to have a band?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 09:14 AM~5831811
> *..well said...i know i aint got a car right now ,but my shit will be out this year.,,,no excuses and when it done i will show love...,,back to topic..if ur down ur down,,keep the excuses to ur self...street cruising is dead,,unless u want the cops all up in ur ass...i am done with them pigs,,i would rather have something organzied where i am untouchable than something thats illegal,,autozone is more of a hangout,unless u want to crusie around the store,well feel free..that not a problem...fuck richmond, and 75 th,,that shit history,,let go of that past,,and keep what we got now alive!!!!sorry if i hurt anybodys feelings ,just giving my opinion....
> *


i know i don't gotta car right either...u gota good point.sounds like sum shit i woulda said


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 01:07 PM~5832880
> *$7,500  ????  WTF?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/185715447.html
> *


thats too much 4 that car!!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 24 2006, 02:18 PM~5832951
> *he plays everything
> tejano rap country reggeton...u name it he plays it
> *


you cant say he plays it all i do international weddings and i can truly say i play it all :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 24 2006, 03:33 PM~5833016
> *you cant say he plays it all i do international weddings and i can truly say i play it all  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


True, I play it all from the 50's-present but would prefer not to spin Tejano or country music. :biggrin:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 24 2006, 01:33 PM~5833016
> *you cant say he plays it all i do international weddings and i can truly say i play it all  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what bout ricky martin i love him...lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 24 2006, 03:35 PM~5833027
> *what bout ricky martin i love him...lol
> *


 :burn:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 02:34 PM~5833020
> *True, I play it all from the 50's-present but would prefer not to spin Tejano or country music. :biggrin:
> *


yea i like more cumbias, tejano, reggaton and rap and hip hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
oh and old school country not the new stuff


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 24 2006, 02:35 PM~5833027
> *what bout ricky martin i love him...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 24 2006, 02:35 PM~5833027
> *what bout ricky martin i love him...lol
> *


hey you pay i play :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 24 2006, 03:39 PM~5833050
> *yea i like more  cumbias, tejano, reggaton and rap and hip hop  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> oh and old school country not the new stuff
> *


True, old school country is good, but for some reason country music bores me. Reggeton is alright to a point but it is all the same beat and most songs are corny. Then again todays music is corny and not artistic like music use to be.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 24 2006, 03:35 PM~5833027
> *what bout ricky martin i love him...lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2006, 01:33 PM~5832743
> *remember when Rigo(cathy's mom's boyfriend, well one of em) was in the hospital for ASSFIXIATION..... :biggrin: ...they gave her a ticket for toxic cooch!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2006, 04:54 PM~5833475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was like 5 pages ago.. you all late.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## triple_brown (Jul 22, 2006)

yo this city is havin some crappy weather man but much needed cuz it was hot as hell before this rain


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

???????


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

like ghost1 said(((Hope we all can play nice now)))^^^^


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

who is comming mike jones


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dike jones :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2006, 10:48 PM~5835782
> *anybody got some trailer ramps i can borrow?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 08:49 PM~5835788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why u laughing fo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no reason

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 08:57 PM~5835874
> *no reason
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyway.. screw this, im out.. peace


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2006, 09:03 PM~5835950
> *anyway.. screw this, im out.. peace
> *


lol.. me to..im a go eat frosted flakes...


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

anyone know christina Hall


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. alot of us know her..
some.. too good...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

*4 DAYS TO LRM*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2006, 12:05 AM~5836490
> *yeah.. alot of us know her..
> some.. too good...
> *


mamon!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 24 2006, 11:13 PM~5836566
> *mamon!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

ok how so and whats the 411 on her????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

give the 411


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jul 25 2006, 12:31 AM~5836713
> *give the 411
> *


city and state please.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

why do u need info on here for..
i got ways tio get in contact with her


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 09:14 AM~5831811
> *..well said...i know i aint got a car right now ,but my shit will be out this year.,,,no excuses and when it done i will show love...,,back to topic..if ur down ur down,,keep the excuses to ur self...street cruising is dead,,unless u want the cops all up in ur ass...i am done with them pigs,,i would rather have something organzied where i am untouchable than something thats illegal,,autozone is more of a hangout,unless u want to crusie around the store,well feel free..that not a problem...fuck richmond, and 75 th,,that shit history,,let go of that past,,and keep what we got now alive!!!!sorry if i hurt anybodys feelings ,just giving my opinion....
> *


i think that the most i ever seen you type


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 11:14 AM~5831811
> *..well said...i know i aint got a car right now ,but my shit will be out this year.,,,no excuses and when it done i will show love...,,back to topic..if ur down ur down,,keep the excuses to ur self...street cruising is dead,,unless u want the cops all up in ur ass...i am done with them pigs,,i would rather have something organzied where i am untouchable than something thats illegal,,autozone is more of a hangout,unless u want to crusie around the store,well feel free..that not a problem...fuck richmond, and 75 th,,that shit history,,let go of that past,,and keep what we got now alive!!!!sorry if i hurt anybodys feelings ,just giving my opinion....
> *


i feel u word for word. thats well said.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 12:29 AM~5836700
> *
> *



:ugh: :ugh: 

mudo?

:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2006, 11:20 PM~5837023
> *i think that the most i ever seen you type
> *


fuck u and them other cock suckers that dont like it...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 25 2006, 07:50 AM~5837791
> *fuck u and them other cock suckers that dont like it...
> *


calm down gangstalicious


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 05:52 AM~5837799
> *calm down gangstalicious
> *


i was being sarcastic with mr bi polar


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 25 2006, 05:50 AM~5837791
> *fuck u and them other cock suckers that dont like it...
> *


bitch ill run my xray van thru your house


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 05:57 AM~5837813
> *bitch ill run my xray van thru your house
> *


fuck u and them other cock suckers that dont like it...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp why u up so early you need more sleep, too cranky


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gangstalicious on a rempage this morning.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 06:03 AM~5837827
> *gangstalicious on a rempage this morning.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yeah..he gonna go postal.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

DAMN! what did yall have for breakfast?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star.. how many NBL cars gonna be at LRM?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 25 2006, 08:05 AM~5837836
> *DAMN! what did yall have for breakfast?
> *


i had big bowl of chinga tu madre.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 08:09 AM~5837851
> *i had big bowl of chinga tu madre.
> 
> *



otro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 06:07 AM~5837841
> *lone star..  how many NBL cars gonna be at LRM?
> *


the NBL sent in 17 pre-regs.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:11 AM~5837855
> *the NBL sent in 17 pre-regs.
> *



:scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:11 AM~5837855
> *the NBL sent in 17 pre-regs.
> *


shit.. i still aint got my confirmation. fucking primedia.. what happen to go-lo?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 06:09 AM~5837851
> *i had big bowl of chinga tu madre.
> 
> *


thats not nice d.licious


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:11 AM~5837855
> *the NBL sent in 17 pre-regs.
> *


showing x-ray van?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 06:23 AM~5837878
> *showing x-ray van?
> *


xray van will be on full display i got some things on the machine chrome plated


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:24 AM~5837884
> *xray van will be on full display i got some things on the machine chrome plated
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:24 AM~5837884
> *xray van will be on full display i got some things on the machine chrome plated
> *



pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 25 2006, 06:30 AM~5837907
> *pics?
> *


yea


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:33 AM~5837920
> *yea
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

you ready for the show Brian?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:33 AM~5837920
> *yea
> *


dont your ex-ray van have lade front end??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 06:36 AM~5837932
> *dont your ex-ray van have lade front end??
> *


since its a ford windstar i went ahead and put a navi front end


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:37 AM~5837936
> *since its a ford windstar i went ahead and put a navi front end
> *


that gangsta


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

X-RAY TECH R ***'S


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:37 AM~5837936
> *since its a ford windstar i went ahead and put a navi front end
> *



bagged or juiced? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

IF IT HAS JUICED. HE WON'T DRIVE IT LIKE 87 CUTTY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 25 2006, 08:43 AM~5837954
> *IF IT HAS JUICED. HE WON'T DRIVE IT LIKE 87 CUTTY
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"da man" is springing for lunch today.. jason's deli.. damn white folks. for half the $ they could go get buncha burritos at taqueria.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 08:42 AM~5837949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice red "X"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 25 2006, 08:46 AM~5837964
> *nice red "X"
> *


right click and go to "show picture"
:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind..aint working no more.. wasn't that interesting anyway.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 08:48 AM~5837968
> *right click and go to "show picture"
> :twak:
> *



oh I see, I like this red "X" better... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:24 AM~5837884
> *xray van will be on full display i got some things on the machine chrome plated
> *


Saw it yesterday :cheesy: hes gonna hurt dem boyz in the mini van catagory


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 08:24 AM~5837884
> *xray van will be on full display i got some things on the machine chrome plated
> *


Saw it yesterday :cheesy: hes gonna hurt dem boyz in the mini van catagory


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

yall some crazy fuckers..... good morning by the way.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 25 2006, 07:17 AM~5838058
> *yall some crazy fuckers..... good morning by the way.
> *


good morning guy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Liv4Lacs, mrouija, Death Dealer, *713ridaz*



Call me Juan....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 25 2006, 09:17 AM~5838058
> *yall some crazy fuckers..... good morning by the way.
> *


my doc said im not crazy, i just have high anxieties and trust issues.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 25 2006, 09:18 AM~5838070
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Liv4Lacs, mrouija, Death Dealer, 713ridaz
> Call me Juan....
> *


ok, good morning JUAN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 09:19 AM~5838079
> *ok, good morning JUAN
> *


  




























:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 25 2006, 09:17 AM~5838058
> *yall some crazy fuckers..... good morning by the way.
> *



Hey bro, do you all work with the guys doing the Festival for Fiestas Patrias in Baytown?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 25 2006, 09:18 AM~5838070
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Liv4Lacs, mrouija, Death Dealer, 713ridaz
> Call me Juan....
> *


juan


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 09:22 AM~5838108
> *juan
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 25 2006, 08:13 AM~5838031
> *Saw it yesterday :cheesy: hes gonna hurt dem boyz in the mini van catagory
> *


 :roflmao: 

today has already started as a fked up day. :angry: 

im ready to go home.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 08:22 AM~5838108
> *juan
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 25 2006, 09:23 AM~5838111
> *:roflmao:
> 
> today has already started as a fked up day. :angry:
> ...


link?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jul 25 2006, 09:17 AM~5838065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. The whole Fiestas Patrias isnt that popular here. Its more of a bigger thing in h-town.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 09:25 AM~5838125
> *link?
> *


what up Senor Martinez.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 25 2006, 09:25 AM~5838128
> *Not really. The whole Fiestas Patrias isnt that popular here. Its more of a bigger thing in h-town.
> *



there is a guy, I think his name is Frank, he prints a literary magazine. I was talking to him and he mentioned Latin Cartel CC, I didnt know how involved you all were in it, thats why I asked. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 25 2006, 09:30 AM~5838164
> *there is a guy, I think his name is Frank, he prints a literary magazine. I was talking to him and he mentioned Latin Cartel CC, I didnt know how involved you all were in it, thats why I asked.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 25 2006, 09:27 AM~5838143
> *what up Senor Martinez.
> *


Not much mijo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 08:25 AM~5838125
> *link?
> *


  

leave me alone.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man it's supposed to be raining down here all damn week....i still need to clean my car for the show :angry:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

morning peeps..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 25 2006, 08:45 AM~5838262
> *morning peeps..
> *



sup goofy?? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 25 2006, 09:43 AM~5838249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 08:47 AM~5838274
> *FUCK IT..JUST BRING BUCKET AND WASH IT WHILE YOU IN LINE.
> 
> 
> ...



i might have to....not sure if i'm going to drive it, or trailer it yet....drove it to san antonio(3 hours from me).....but if i don't , i'll have to bring the daily to get around in....gas too damn high to fill up both on the way back... :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2006, 07:45 AM~5838266
> *sup goofy?? :biggrin:
> *


nothing jus lookin out of my office at this storm passing by..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 25 2006, 09:58 AM~5838321
> *nothing jus lookin out of my office at this storm passing by..
> *


lucky fucker.. "da man" dont even let me have a window.. :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 08:13 AM~5837861
> *shit.. i still aint got my confirmation.  fucking primedia..  what happen to go-lo?
> *


I got my confirmation in the mail on Saturday :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 10:37 AM~5838533
> *I got my confirmation in the mail on Saturday  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 25 2006, 09:36 AM~5838206
> *
> 
> leave me alone.
> *


chonies i'm here for you  :biggrin: :cheesy:   :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 25 2006, 09:58 AM~5838321
> *nothing jus lookin out of my office at this storm passing by..
> *


look to the west, i'm looking out my office giving you the bird. :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 05:07 PM~5822858
> *yea that too along with 2 distributor, 2 alternator brackets and 6 different belts. this car is cursed either that or dena is really wishing  i dont show up saturday!!!!
> *


Don't even trip ... my car fucked up on me this weekend too ... it's crunch time like a muther fker ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 10:53 AM~5838657
> *Don't even trip ... my car fucked up on me this weekend too ... it's crunch time like a muther fker ...
> *


dont play innocent.. you did voo doo shit on his 64.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 25 2006, 09:12 AM~5838028
> *Saw it yesterday :cheesy: hes gonna hurt dem boyz in the mini van catagory
> *


Call me please!!!! I ran over my phone this weekend, but I already got a new one yesterday ... and now I don't have anyone's number anymore ... my number is the same ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 09:02 AM~5838709
> *Call me please!!!! I ran over my phone this weekend, but I already got a new one yesterday ... and now I don't have anyone's number anymore ... my number is the same ...
> *


dam thats what happened to that fool?????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 25 2006, 11:05 AM~5838733
> *dam thats what happened to that fool?????
> *


FUCK YOU! You ain't getting me on that shit! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 10:57 AM~5838683
> *dont play innocent.. you did voo doo shit on his 64.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 10:37 AM~5838540
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Don't hate


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 11:10 AM~5838758
> *Don't hate
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 24 2006, 08:55 PM~5834894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i think we all got our confirmations on sat too :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:guns: :guns:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

violence is no bueno for la raza..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2006, 11:24 AM~5838837
> *i think we all got our confirmations on sat too :biggrin:
> *


Didnt receive mine for the first time in 5  yrs.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 25 2006, 11:28 AM~5838853
> *violence is no bueno for la raza..
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 25 2006, 10:29 AM~5838856
> *Didnt receive mine for the first time in 5   yrs.
> *



:0 ...better call em homie....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2006, 11:29 AM~5838861
> *:0 ...better call em homie....
> *


Maybe its a sign for me not to show? :dunno: plus I gotta work friday n saturday night.


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 08:44 AM~5838595
> *look to the west, i'm looking out my office giving you the bird.  :cheesy:
> *


 :guns: look like a tornado was bout drop ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 25 2006, 12:06 PM~5839082
> *:guns:  look like a tornado was bout drop ...
> *


latin farted.. thats all. no worries.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 09:43 AM~5838587
> *chonies i'm here for you    :biggrin:  :cheesy:      :uh:
> *


:cheesy:

you gonna have to edit that comment in case someone sees it???


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 25 2006, 11:52 AM~5838996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2006, 11:12 AM~5839117
> *latin farted.. thats all. no worries.
> *



damn...getting the effects down here too....pinche cochino.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 11:02 AM~5838709
> *Call me please!!!! I ran over my phone this weekend, but I already got a new one yesterday ... and now I don't have anyone's number anymore ... my number is the same ...
> *


CALL ME UP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 25 2006, 12:34 PM~5839255
> *:cheesy:
> 
> you gonna have to edit that comment in case someone sees it???
> *


as a friend nga! :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:04 PM~5839744
> *CALL ME UP
> *


I don't have your phone number :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 01:59 PM~5840048
> *I don't have your phone number :scrutinize:
> *


dena hit me up on the cell







































:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

cordova.....whats up homeboi


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 03:04 PM~5840073
> *cordova.....whats up homeboi
> *


que onda juanito?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:07 PM~5840091
> *que onda juanito?
> *


wassup homeboi :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 03:17 PM~5840141
> *wassup homeboi :biggrin:
> *


ya andas como los filipinos :uh:   

not much, here at the new jale.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:19 PM~5840154
> *ya andas como los filipinos  :uh:
> 
> not much, here at the new jale.
> *


nice nice so how u like it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 03:20 PM~5840161
> *nice nice so how u like it?
> *


pretty good, laid back but busy. work my own hours.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

los ninjas... conversating. :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:21 PM~5840171
> *pretty good, laid back but busy.  work my own hours.
> *


nice nice nice...so yall hireing?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 03:22 PM~5840181
> *nice nice nice...so yall hireing?
> *


yep, looking for people who plan to be here for a while, no short timers. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 03:23 PM~5840189
> *yep, looking for people who plan to be here for a while, no short timers.  :biggrin:
> *



where is this at? near where you live, huh?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:23 PM~5840189
> *yep, looking for people who plan to be here for a while, no short timers.  :biggrin:
> *


hook a brutha up nikka....im down for the long haul


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 03:25 PM~5840202
> *hook a brutha up nikka....im down for the long haul
> *


call me tonight. you weld? sheetrock? grind? do labor work? or are you looking for an office job?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:27 PM~5840216
> *call me tonight.  you weld?  sheetrock?  grind?  do labor work?  or are you looking for an office job?
> *


im in i.t. man computers......i know yall need a good i.t. person


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 03:28 PM~5840220
> *im in i.t. man computers......i know yall need a good i.t. person
> *


nga please! you'll be on layitlow all day! :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:29 PM~5840227
> *nga please!  you'll be on layitlow all day!  :twak:
> *


naw man i aint like u nikka mr 59,357 post


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 03:31 PM~5840238
> *naw man i aint like u nikka mr 59,357 post
> *


I meant myspace :angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:33 PM~5840261
> *I meant myspace  :angel:
> *


rofl ok u got me lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 03:34 PM~5840266
> *rofl ok u got me lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:35 PM~5840288
> *:biggrin:
> *


but for reals man hook a brutha up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 03:36 PM~5840295
> *but for reals man hook a brutha up
> *


currently they use an it person from outside. got some thick honies in the front office though. lol they spend their days on myspace.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 02:36 PM~5840295
> *but for reals man hook a brutha up
> *



what's the deal homie??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:41 PM~5840334
> *currently they use an it person from outside.  got some thick honies in the front office though.  lol  they spend their days on myspace.
> *


ok ok ok u talked me into ill do some office work


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2006, 02:41 PM~5840334
> *currently they use an it person from outside.  got some thick honies in the front office though.  lol  they spend their days on myspace.
> *



what's up latin.....messaging me from the damn pot....cochino....haha :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2006, 02:46 PM~5840377
> *what's the deal homie??
> *


que paso senor.......u ready for a madden face off?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2006, 02:48 PM~5840388
> *que paso senor.......u ready for a madden face off?
> *


been practicin o que??....i'll let my son play with us this time...on my team...to give you a chance :biggrin: 

he plays games all day....just so you know....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2006, 02:49 PM~5840399
> *been practicin o que??....i'll let my son play with us this time...on my team...to give you a chance :biggrin:
> 
> he plays games all day....just so you know....
> *


ummmmm ok......lol i got to go find me a ringer lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 25 2006, 03:00 PM~5840056
> *dena hit me up on the cell
> :cheesy:
> *


 I don't have anyone's number anymore ... you call me :0 :cheesy:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

CALL ME TOO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 25 2006, 03:55 PM~5840452
> *CALL ME TOO
> *


what's your name and number :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 02:56 PM~5840461
> *what's your name and number :uh:
> *



867-5309


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2006, 03:57 PM~5840472
> *867-5309
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 02:58 PM~5840480
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2006, 03:59 PM~5840490
> *:biggrin:
> *


Cathy - put yo man in check fo me :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 03:03 PM~5840526
> *Cathy - put yo man in check fo me :biggrin:
> *



ay si....please tell me you didn't call that number....hahaha.... :biggrin: 


lac gonna be ready for the show?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2006, 04:15 PM~5840615
> *ay si....please tell me you didn't call that number....hahaha.... :biggrin:
> lac gonna be ready for the show?
> *


OF COURSE NOT!! I'm an old fart :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 03:31 PM~5840742
> *OF COURSE NOT!!  I'm an old fart :happysad:
> 
> 
> *



took you back huh.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 25 2006, 01:53 PM~5840442
> * I don't have anyone's number anymore ... you call me  :0  :cheesy:
> *


call wall :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 25 2006, 06:40 AM~5837945
> *X-RAY TECH R ***'S
> *


your mom doesnt think so.


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

EX214GIRl hey it me Angel hit me up i need some info.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Lets see what h-town has in store for the people, together as a whole.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 25 2006, 11:54 PM~5843050
> *Lets see what h-town has in store for the people, together as a whole.
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 25 2006, 03:57 PM~5840472
> *867-5309
> *


I think i heard that number on a song from the 80's! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 06:03 AM~5844336
> *I think i heard that number on a song from the 80's! :roflmao:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 25 2006, 06:27 PM~5842039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll bring the donuts!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Man Accused of Shoving Phone Down Throat*


http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/07/26/D8J3L8583.html

:0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 26 2006, 07:31 AM~5844476
> *i'll bring the donuts!
> *


Ooooh did u say donuts, those are my favorite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 07:38 AM~5844502
> *Ooooh did u say donuts, those are my favorite!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup girls


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 07:36 AM~5844495
> *Man Accused of Shoving Phone Down Throat
> http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/07/26/D8J3L8583.html
> 
> ...


Love hurts.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Sup Lonestar, is the Impala ready?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 06:40 AM~5844512
> *Sup Lonestar, is the Impala ready?
> *



x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nah not ready


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 06:52 AM~5844529
> *nah not ready
> *



get crackin.

does it at least run yet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 26 2006, 05:54 AM~5844532
> *get crackin.
> 
> does it at least run yet?
> *


it runs but the transmission bit the dust


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 06:54 AM~5844534
> *it runs but the transmission bit the dust
> *


oh man, there is always another car show to go to ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 07:54 AM~5844534
> *it runs but the transmission bit the dust
> *



THAT SUCKS.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i shoulda stayed home. the weather sucks outside.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 26 2006, 06:00 AM~5844540
> *oh man, there is always another car show to go to ...
> *


its in the shop right now. parts were overnighted im not missing the show didnt bust my ass for past 3 months w/ frito too, to miss the show. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 08:19 AM~5844590
> *its in the shop right now. parts were overnighted im not missing the show didnt bust my ass for past 3 months w/ frito too, to miss the show.  :uh:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 25 2006, 02:53 PM~5840442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: I'm not telling him anything....last time he got his mom to talk to me, it took me 2 1/2 weeks plus a can of AJAX to scrub the funk off my skin.........


and all she said was HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHello :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 06:21 AM~5844599
> *:thumbsup:
> *


plus i cant let some out of towners represent on top of me


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

this morning my daughter said, "Momma, can you please get donuts?" I said, "Sweetie, I can't because I have to go to work". This is the response I got:









:uh: 

Me: "Okay, okay, I'll get you donuts"

her response:









35 min. late this morning :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 07:24 AM~5844613
> *plus i cant let some out of towners represent on top of me
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 08:24 AM~5844613
> *plus i cant let some out of towners represent on top of me
> *



I didnt pre-register :angry: , but Ill be in line to try and get in. i wasnt planning on showing, last minute thing. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 07:22 AM~5844606
> * :uh: I'm not telling him anything....last time he got his mom to talk to me, it took me 2 1/2 weeks plus a can of AJAX to scrub the funk off my skin.........
> and all she said was HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHello :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 06:27 AM~5844624
> *I didnt pre-register  :angry: , but Ill be in line to try and get in.  i wasnt planning on showing, last minute thing.  :uh:
> *


if something sshould happen "again" you can have my prereg.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 26 2006, 08:04 AM~5844555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 07:25 AM~5844618
> *this morning my daughter said, "Momma, can you please get donuts?" I said, "Sweetie, I can't because I have to go to work".  This is the response I got:
> 
> 
> ...


she is soo pretty!!! :cheesy: 

almost makes me wanna have another one. :ugh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 07:25 AM~5844618
> *this morning my daughter said, "Momma, can you please get donuts?" I said, "Sweetie, DONUTS WILL RUIN YOUR TEETH".  This is the response I got:
> "LIKE GRANDMA'S"
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 08:28 AM~5844630
> *if something sshould happen "again" you can have my prereg.
> *



:cheesy: 

Im sure we'll see that rag in the show. I have my phones memory cleared for all the bad ass pictures im going to be taking. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp money where u at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2006, 08:28 AM~5844634
> *almost makes me wanna have another one. :ugh:
> *


told you no already.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 06:31 AM~5844647
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Im sure we'll see that rag in the show. I have my phones memory cleared for all the bad ass pictures im going to be taking.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


everything bad that can happen has happens i should call the car final destination


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

went to court last nite.. i beat "da man"









:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2006, 07:28 AM~5844634
> *she is soo pretty!!! :cheesy:
> 
> almost makes me wanna have another one. :ugh:
> *



Thanks, she is precious, out of the three I can honestly say she is the easiest. Now the baby, she is so bad, we can't even go out to eat b/c she has to be constantly entertained or she throws a FIT, and I mean a F-I-T, girl!! They could use her as a poster child for birth control!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 07:28 AM~5844633
> *you were early today huh?
> *


yup! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 07:32 AM~5844654
> *told you no already.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 07:32 AM~5844654
> *told you no already.
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

left window lil open last nite.. seats wet, now im at work with a soggy ass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 08:38 AM~5844686
> *left window lil open last nite..    seats wet,  now im at work with a soggy ass.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 07:34 AM~5844666
> *Thanks, she is precious, out of the three I can honestly say she is the easiest.  Now the baby, she is so bad, we can't even go out to eat b/c she has to be constantly entertained or she throws a FIT, and I mean a F-I-T, girl!!  They could use her as a poster child for birth control!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 05:34 PM~5841131
> *call wall :twak:
> *


FUCK WALL :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jul 25 2006, 07:27 PM~5841703
> *EX214GIRl  hey it me Angel hit me up i need some info.
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 08:58 AM~5845043
> *
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 26 2006, 08:22 AM~5844606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 08:32 AM~5844655
> *everything bad that can happen has happens i should call the car final destination
> *


who you tellin'? My car's been fkn up too ... at least you can order your parts from Impala Jim Bob Joe or whoever ... my parts are hard to find ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 26 2006, 10:01 AM~5845055
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 10:11 AM~5845109
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2006, 10:13 AM~5845116
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 10:14 AM~5845121
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


how's the magazine going? provok and me still want to do a photoshoot on your cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning messicans


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sneak peak :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 10:17 AM~5845142
> *:uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2006, 10:15 AM~5845128
> *how's the magazine going?  provok and me still want to do a photoshoot on your cutty.  :biggrin:
> *


do it. Im still waiting on pics of the model. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 10:18 AM~5845144
> *:dunno:
> *


what


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 10:18 AM~5845151
> *what
> *


what what


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 10:19 AM~5845153
> *what what
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 10:20 AM~5845158
> *
> *


CHARANGA


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 08:27 AM~5844624
> *I didnt pre-register  :angry: , but Ill be in line to try and get in.  i wasnt planning on showing, last minute thing.  :uh:
> *


I pre registered but did not receive confirmation, I'll be right behind ya buddy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 10:19 AM~5845153
> *what what
> *


nothing


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 10:21 AM~5845168
> *nothing
> *


:tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:21 AM~5845166
> *I pre registered but did not receive confirmation, I'll be right behind ya buddy.
> *



what time are ya planning on being up there? (I guess this goes for anyone showing) :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 10:24 AM~5845176
> *what time are ya planning on being up there? (I guess this goes for anyone showing)  :biggrin:
> *


Well its not up to me, Im not going to be at the set up due to work, get with john


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:21 AM~5845166
> *I pre registered but did not receive confirmation, I'll be right behind ya buddy.
> *


I think this is the most entrys i've heard of not receiving their confirmation letter, not just here but what i've heard around. I feel this show is gonna have some drama, major drama.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:21 AM~5845166
> *I pre registered but did not receive confirmation, I'll be right behind ya buddy.
> *


did you email them? they replied to me.. said i was ok


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 10:25 AM~5845183
> *I think this is the most entrys i've heard of not receiving their confirmation letter, not just here but what i've heard around. I feel this show is gonna have some drama, major drama.
> *


Violence is bad for la raza.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 10:23 AM~5845173
> *:tongue:
> *


dont flirt with me.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:27 AM~5845189
> *Violence is bad for la raza.
> *


exactly. But we're not the cause. LRM is up to something.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 10:26 AM~5845188
> *did you email them?  they replied to me..  said i was ok
> *


Not yet, Ima do that in a lil while


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mattter of fact, im gonna print and take that email with me.. primedia aint gonna fk me over. i'll be like look bitchs.. let me in or give me my $25 back.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 10:27 AM~5845192
> *dont flirt with me.
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 10:31 AM~5845213
> *mattter of fact, im gonna print and take that email with me..  primedia aint gonna fk me over.  i'll be like look bitchs..  let me in or give me my $25 back.
> *


tell them give me my 25 back and 5 xtra wristbands for having to travel and wait in line. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

The trouble is probably going to be with those people that didnt pre-reg. trying to get in where they fit in. Damned trouble maker delinquents!

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 10:28 AM~5845196
> *exactly. But we're not the cause. LRM is up to something.
> *


No matter what show u go to, there is always gonna be drama, its a fact. Hopefully the show has a good turn out. We all ready know there is gonna be some drama. (peeps vs LRM) and (clubs vs clubs).


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 10:33 AM~5845233
> *The trouble is probably going to be with those people that didnt pre-reg. trying to get in where they fit in. Damned trouble maker delinquents!
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


put up a huge fight man. Say fuck all that shit, heres my reciept fockers. Dont budge fool and have people back u up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:34 AM~5845238
> *No matter what show u go to, there is always gonna be drama, its a fact. Hopefully the show has a good turn out. We all ready know there is gonna be some drama. (peeps vs LRM) and (clubs vs clubs).
> *


and ME vs. brawds that leave finger prints on my car


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:34 AM~5845238
> *No matter what show u go to, there is always gonna be drama, its a fact. Hopefully the show has a good turn out. We all ready know there is gonna be some drama. (peeps vs LRM) and (Club vs ClubS*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ill just say " I know Zar and hes a cop" everyone will cool down after that... :cheesy:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 10:35 AM~5845244
> *put up a huge fight man. Say fuck all that shit, heres my reciept fockers. Dont budge fool and have people back u up.
> *


They will prolly let the top notch lows that didnt pre regestir enter first, like they always do. Its all politics homie, its who you know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 10:36 AM~5845254
> *more like Club vs ClubS
> *


 :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 10:37 AM~5845262
> *Ill just say " I know Zar and hes a cop" everyone will cool down after that...  :cheesy:
> *


lol


> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:38 AM~5845264
> *They will prolly let the top notch lows that didnt pre regestir enter first, like they always do. Its all politics homie, its who you know.
> *


Thats the thing though. I've had it with the politics and lowriding. They better not pull some shit in H-town. We as whole got this place on lock.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 10:39 AM~5845274
> *lol
> 
> Thats the thing though. I've had it with the politics and lowriding. They better not pull some shit in H-town. We as whole got this place on lock.
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 10:39 AM~5845274
> *lol
> 
> Thats the thing though. I've had it with the politics and lowriding. They better not pull some shit in H-town. We as whole got this place on lock.
> *


If you get to ride with them in golf cart, you got it made homeboy. What does it take to ride in the golf cart? lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:42 AM~5845286
> *If you get to ride with them in golf cart, you got it made homeboy. What does it take to ride in the golf cart? lol
> *


 :roflmao: good question.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:42 AM~5845286
> *If you get to ride with them in golf cart, you got it made homeboy. What does it take to ride in the golf cart? lol
> *


tell em you gotta piss real bad.. i got ride over to toilet and back once. 

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 10:36 AM~5845254
> *more like Club vs ClubS
> *


and people talking shit on the internet ... that helps ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:42 AM~5845286
> *If you get to ride with them in golf cart, you got it made homeboy. What does it take to ride in the golf cart? lol
> *


Get yall money together and I will help by directing traffic in the parking lot, I will make sure no one or the entire club cuts in line, like in the past. I charge 25 and hour. :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i heard they denied alot of 20x20,,which means they are playing favorite to the suckasses or the show really sold out...we will find out sat


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2006, 10:46 AM~5845302
> *i heard they denied alot of 20x20,,which means they are playing favorite to the suckasses or the show really sold out...we will find out sat
> *


i got a 20x20... 












j/k


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 09:36 AM~5845254
> *more like Club vs ClubS
> *


What Club might you be refering to.....Dropped Illusions or Bajitos maybe?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2006, 10:46 AM~5845302
> *i heard they denied alot of 20x20,,which means they are playing favorite to the suckasses or the show really sold out...we will find out sat
> *


oh well ... I thought that's what lowriding was all about? You win some you loose some ... let other folks get a chance at a 20x20 ... especially if they asked for it first ... plus its boring seeing the same old shit all the time ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 10:45 AM~5845301
> *Get yall money together and I will help by directing traffic in the parking lot, I will make sure no one or the entire club cuts in line, like in the past. I charge 25 and hour. :roflmao:
> *




I know some fools at the Los Mag. last year trying to cut in line... :angel:

No bueno for the raza. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2006, 10:46 AM~5845302
> *i heard they denied alot of 20x20,,which means they are playing favorite to the suckasses or the show really sold out...we will find out sat
> *


Damm. I would have never thought the Houston LRM show would sell out.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 08:48 AM~5845309
> *oh well ... I thought that's what lowriding was all about?  You win some you loose some ... let other folks get a chance at a 20x20 ... especially if they asked for it first ... plus its boring seeing the same old shit all the time ...
> *


 :uh: :uh: pay that fool some attention,,before he leaves


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2006, 10:47 AM~5845307
> *What Club might you be refering to.....Dropped Illusions or Bajitos maybe?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2006, 10:50 AM~5845322
> *:uh:  :uh: pay that fool some attention,,before he leaves
> *


yeah, he was asking for you yesterday too ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2006, 09:50 AM~5845322
> *built ur shit with legal money,,and i will give u some respect....
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 08:53 AM~5845339
> *yeah, he was asking for you yesterday too ...
> *


fuck him and u...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 26 2006, 10:45 AM~5845298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happened to first come first serve?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2006, 10:55 AM~5845345
> *fuck him and u...
> *


pre show drama already :dunno:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 09:48 AM~5845312
> *I know some fools at the Los Mag. last year trying to cut in line... :angel:
> 
> No bueno for the raza.  :biggrin:
> *


naaaaa that got stoped real quick :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 26 2006, 10:57 AM~5845354
> *naaaaa that got stoped real quick  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what up big man. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2006, 10:54 AM~5845343
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you trying to say I didn't build my shit with legal money? You don't know me ... I'm a Litigation Paralegal - I've been with this firm for over 5 years now ... and if you're talking about someone else ... that's just hating ... it shouldn't matter what people do to earn their money ... to each their own .... why worry about how somebody else makes their keep? Just worry about your own money and your own car and building your own shit .... and I'm saying "you" as people in general ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 26 2006, 10:57 AM~5845354
> *naaaaa that got stoped real quick  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see..there.. all that drama is why i layed low for last 5 years..just working on restoring my 68.. and avoided whole car show scene. 


:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

but it does matter.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 26 2006, 10:57 AM~5845354
> *naaaaa that got stoped real quick  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i heard bout that.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 08:58 AM~5845358
> *you trying to say I didn't build my shit with legal money?  You don't know me ... I'm a Litigation Paralegal - I've been with this firm for over 5 years now ... and if you're talking about someone else ... that's just hating ... it shouldn't matter what people do to earn their money ... to each their own .... why worry about how somebody else makes their keep? Just worry about your own money and your own car and building your own shit .... and I'm saying "you" as people in general ...
> *


dena ,,i think he was refering to my signature,,lets all drink a cup of chill the fuck out...laterz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2006, 10:55 AM~5845345
> *fuck him and u...
> *


but he wants to talk to you ... :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 09:58 AM~5845357
> *what up big man.  :biggrin:
> *


you already kno


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 10:58 AM~5845363
> *see..there..  all that drama is why i layed low for last 5 years..just working on restoring my 68..  and avoided whole car show scene.
> :biggrin:
> *


i feel ya homie. drama seems to magnet to houston though. Lets all stay in the drama free zone.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2006, 10:59 AM~5845369
> *dena ,,i think he was refering to my signature,,lets all drink a cup of chill the fuck out...laterz
> *


lettme get a cup of that. Its too early.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Jul 26 2006, 10:56 AM~5845350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, my bad ... lol ... I still meant what I said though ... I'm a go drink my cup of chill the fuck out now ... you want a bowl of kiss my ass before you go?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

If you build it with illegal money, you always gotta be watching ur back. I build might lolo with legal, hard earned money, I will never have to worry bout me going to prison and having my ride taken away by the feds.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 11:03 AM~5845390
> *If you build it with illegal money, you always gotta be watching ur back. I build might lolo with legal, hard earned money, I will never have to worry bout me going to prison and having my ride taken away by the feds.
> *


Aren't you a "cop" with a "Weed" blazer??? :ugh: I don't have anything to worry about cause I paid for all my shit Legally too ... so I hear ya ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 09:58 AM~5845358
> *you trying to say I didn't build my shit with legal money?  You don't know me ... I'm a Litigation Paralegal - I've been with this firm for over 5 years now ... and if you're talking about someone else ... that's just hating ... it shouldn't matter what people do to earn their money ... to each their own .... why worry about how somebody else makes their keep? Just worry about your own money and your own car and building your own shit .... and I'm saying "you" as people in general ...
> *


First off If I was talking to you or about you I would have said your name. No where in that post did your name come up. As for it not mattering it does. Why do you think Lowriders have such a bad rep? It is because those who take the illegal route to make their money that make the honest hard working people look bad. That is why most cops associate Nice car = drug dealer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 11:03 AM~5845390
> *If you build it with illegal money, you always gotta be watching ur back. I build might lolo with legal, hard earned money, I will never have to worry bout me going to prison and having my ride taken away by the feds.
> *


x2


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2006, 10:05 AM~5845401
> *First off If I was talking to you are about you I would have said your name. No where in that post did your name come up. As for it not mattering it does. Why do you think Lowriders have such a bad rep? It is because those who take the illegal route to make their money that make the honest hard working people look bad. That is why most cops associate Nice car = drug dealer.
> *


chop chop chopaholixxxxxxxxx :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 26 2006, 11:02 AM~5845384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the difference legit and not legit.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 26 2006, 10:06 AM~5845408
> *chop chop chopaholixxxxxxxxx  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Why you gotta bring up old shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

By the way Fuck The Chopaholix.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2006, 11:05 AM~5845401
> *First off If I was talking to you are about you I would have said your name. No where in that post did your name come up. As for it not mattering it does. Why do you think Lowriders have such a bad rep? It is because those who take the illegal route to make their money that make the honest hard working people look bad. That is why most cops associate Nice car = drug dealer.
> *


So what if you're a cop with drugs all over your car???? hmmm ... Anyway, I hear you fool ... I apologize ... I assumed because you replied to Juan's reply of my post you were talking to me ... my bad ... Juan pointed out that it was in his signature ... but I still say I don't care how you make your money ... I pay my own bills and make my own way ... it doesn't hurt me if "you" do shit illegally ... I know I don't have to worry about going to jail for making my money illegally ...  :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2006, 11:05 AM~5845401
> *First off If I was talking to you or about you I would have said your name. No where in that post did your name come up. As for it not mattering it does. Why do you think Lowriders have such a bad rep? It is because those who take the illegal route to make their money that make the honest hard working people look bad. That is why most cops associate Nice car = drug dealer.
> *


Very much true.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:08 AM~5845421
> *So what if you're a cop with drugs all over your car???? hmmm ... Anyway, I hear you fool ... I apologize ... I assumed because you replied to Juan's reply of my post you were talking to me ... my bad ... Juan pointed out that it was in his signature ... but I still say I don't care how you make your money ... I pay my own bills and make my own way ... it doesn't hurt me ... I know I don't have to worry about going to jail for making my money illegally ...  :thumbsup:
> *



but you sure make yourself look guilty jumpin the gun like that!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

^^^^ quilty! lol


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

"TELL IT LIKE IT IS" WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 11:10 AM~5845444
> *^^^^ quilty! lol
> *


i fixed it


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 11:11 AM~5845452
> *i fixed it
> *


i know. i was trying to get it before u edited. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 11:10 AM~5845439
> *but you sure make yourself look guilty jumpin the gun like that!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how so? because I thought he was replying to me and I responded? oh I forgot ... a single Mom w/kids can't build a bad ass lowrider unless she's slangin' :thumbsdown: I got an education and a bad ass job ... if you knew me ... you would know that ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:12 AM~5845458
> *how so?  because I thought he was replying to me and I responded?  oh I forgot ... a single Mom w/kids can't build a bad ass lowrider unless she's slangin' :thumbsdown: I got an education and a bad ass job ... if you knew me ... you would know that ...
> *


you single?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:04 AM~5845399
> *Aren't you a "cop" with a "Weed" blazer???  :ugh:  I don't have anything to worry about cause I paid for all my shit Legally too ... so I hear ya ...
> *


Well let me give you the scoop on Rolling Green, it was given to my club before I started working as a cop, I was tryen to sell it, with the money we were going to make a club hopper, but it didnt sell. so it belongs to the club. Im not the owner, I did create it though.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 10:08 AM~5845421
> *So what if you're a cop with drugs all over your car???? hmmm ... Anyway, I hear you fool ... I apologize ... I assumed because you replied to Juan's reply of my post you were talking to me ... my bad ... Juan pointed out that it was in his signature ... but I still say I don't care how you make your money ... I pay my own bills and make my own way ... it doesn't hurt me ... I know I don't have to worry about going to jail for making my money illegally ...  :thumbsup:
> *


I agree that does not look good either but it could represent how he paid for the blazer through the arrests of drug dealers :dunno: 
I don't like to see lowrders being associated with drugs and gangs period because I hate to hear people lump all lowriders together with the few that are involved in these activites.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 11:13 AM~5845462
> *you single?
> *


Not anymore ... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:14 AM~5845470
> *Not anymore ... :biggrin:
> *


congrats.. am i invited to wedding? i wanna chunk rice @ you.. but its gonna be cooked.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 11:13 AM~5845462
> *you single?
> *


lol mamon!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 11:13 AM~5845463
> *Well let me give you the scoop on Rolling Green, it was given to my club before I started working as a cop, I was tryen to sell it, with the money we were going to make a club hopper, but it didnt sell. so it belongs to the club. Im not the owner, I did create it though.
> *


Thanks for clearing that up ... you see ... people should never judge folks just because of how they look, what level their ride is on, or what club they are associated with ... before you informed me of this ... I just assumed you were a crooked cop :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 11:15 AM~5845477
> *congrats..  am i invited to wedding?  i wanna chunk rice @ you.. but its gonna be cooked.
> *


:uh: I haven't been single for a while ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:16 AM~5845483
> *Thanks for clearing that up ... you see ... people should never judge folks just because of how they look, what level their ride is on, or what club they are associated with ... before you informed me of this ... I just assumed you were a crooked cop :biggrin:
> *


I was tryen to get it repainted and take all the weed stuff away but i didnt have the funds to do it, so it got stuck like that. DONT JUDGE A BOOK BY ITS COVER.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 26 2006, 11:12 AM~5845458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i didnt know. you said single.. shit. my fucking mistake.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 11:19 AM~5845505
> *well i didnt know.  you said single.. shit.  my fucking mistake.
> *


I have a boyfriend ... I'm not married ... is that specific enough?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:20 AM~5845509
> *I have a boyfriend ... I'm not married ... is that specific enough?
> *


i dont even give a fk actually.. not sure why you getting all fuckin pissy.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 26 2006, 10:12 AM~5845458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dual, youre back! where ya been?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 11:39 AM~5845585
> *dual, youre back! where ya been?
> *


quality time with Mr Stapler


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 11:43 AM~5845602
> *quality time with Mr Stapler
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he's still catching up, he probably has about 50 pages to go through... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 26 2006, 09:58 AM~5845360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO YOU WILL HAVE A STEREOTYPE AGAINST YOU. IF YOU ARE A COP, YOU WILL BE A CONSIDERED A CROOKED COP BECAUSE WHO YOU ASSOCIATE YOURSELF WITH, IF YOU HAVE A LOWRIDER YOU SELL DRUGS OR ARE A GANG MEMBER....THAT'S NEVER GOING TO CHANGE....I FEEL THAT ONE PERSON DOING BAD WILL BRING DOWN A WHOLE CLUB. IT REFLECTS ON EVERYONE AROUND YOU....REGARDLESS IF YOU ARE DOING IT THE LEGAL WAY OR NOT....
JUST MY OPINION


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...ct.5ffa783.html

ANDREA YATES - NOT GUILTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 11:23 AM~5845523
> *i dont even give a fk actually..  not sure why you getting all fuckin pissy.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 10:12 AM~5845458
> *how so?  because I thought he was replying to me and I responded?  oh I forgot ... a single Mom w/kids can't build a bad ass lowrider unless she's slangin' :thumbsdown: I got an education and a bad ass job ... if you knew me ... you would know that ...
> *


i know you. Can you buy me a beer, since you ballin like that :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 26 2006, 12:17 PM~5845736
> *i know you.  Can you buy me a beer, since you ballin like that :biggrin:
> *


Of course, you know I got you


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:18 AM~5845746
> *You know I got you
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 11:10 AM~5845711
> *http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...ct.5ffa783.html
> 
> ANDREA YATES - NOT GUILTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



in all fairness the lady was crazy......as a mother, I don't doubt that at all......her kids suffered b/c of that  ......they should've tried the father too....knew the bitch was crazy and suffered depression but still kept having kids, and leaving her alone w/them.....I know there's no excuse for her actions but if you seriously asked yourself, does she belong in a mental institution, the obvious answer is yes.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 12:30 PM~5845800
> *in all fairness the lady was crazy......as a mother, I don't doubt that at all......her kids suffered b/c of that  ......they should've tried the father too....knew the bitch was crazy and suffered depression but still kept having kids, and leaving her alone w/them.....I know there's no excuse for her actions but if you seriously asked yourself, does she belong in a mental institution, the obvious answer is yes.
> *



TRUE...

I dont like the Insanity defense though... IMO, if you kill someone, youre insane. get locked up like the rest of the troublemakers.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 12:30 PM~5845800
> *in all fairness the lady was crazy......as a mother, I don't doubt that at all......her kids suffered b/c of that  ......they should've tried the father too....knew the bitch was crazy and suffered depression but still kept having kids, and leaving her alone w/them.....I know there's no excuse for her actions but if you seriously asked yourself, does she belong in a mental institution, the obvious answer is yes.
> *


preach it girl ... her husband and doctor should be held accountable as well ... they both knew she was koo koo for cocoa cocoa puffs ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

so if i kill someone, i can say that i'm crazy and get away with it :scrutinize: 
















































hmmmm i'll be right back :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 26 2006, 12:43 PM~5845845
> *so if i kill someone, i can say that i'm crazy and get away with it :scrutinize:
> hmmmm i'll be right back :ugh:
> *



apparently... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 26 2006, 12:43 PM~5845845
> *so if i kill someone, i can say that i'm crazy and get away with it :scrutinize:
> hmmmm i'll be right back :ugh:
> *


just say that Kenneth turned into Satan and he made you do it ... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:46 PM~5845859
> *just say that Kenneth turned into Satan and he made you do it ... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:46 AM~5845859
> *just say that Kenneth turned into Satan and he made you do it ... :biggrin:
> *


just sign your soul, i mean your name on the dotted line :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 26 2006, 12:48 PM~5845876
> *just sign your soul, i mean your name on the dotted line :biggrin:
> *


I already did :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 11:32 AM~5845807
> *TRUE...
> 
> I dont like the Insanity defense though... IMO, if you kill someone, youre insane. get locked up like the rest of the troublemakers.
> *


TRUE, TRUE.....

like i said "In all fairness" I would've hated to sit on that jury.....I'm always on the fence on things like that.....it's one of my downfalls.....either way...."she crazy" 



> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:35 AM~5845814
> *preach it girl ... her husband and doctor should be held accountable as well ... they both knew she was koo koo for cocoa cocoa puffs ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yeah, it's just sad about the kids......now that other crazy bitch that pushed her car into the lake w/her boys strapped inside their car seats (sleeping), can't remember her name but it was here in Texas too, she tried to say she was carjacked by a black guy......now that bitch should've been hung.......shot.......dragged by chains over glass.......dropped into an exploding volcano......she better be GLAD I wasn't on that damn JURY!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 26 2006, 11:43 AM~5845845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really :uh: 

she really was, correction: "IS", crazy.......it's not just an excuse, like some folks be trying to say


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 12:52 PM~5845897
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> not really :uh:
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 26 2006, 12:43 PM~5845845
> *so if i kill someone, i can say that i'm crazy and get away with it :scrutinize:
> hmmmm i'll be right back :ugh:
> *


it helps if ur white, so think about twice before you do it, remember ur hispanic. lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 11:54 AM~5845905
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :happysad: :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 12:56 PM~5845915
> *:happysad:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf: Dairy Queen wasn't that great today.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 11:55 AM~5845908
> *it helps if ur white, so think about twice before you do it, remember ur hispanic. lol
> *


i think if i did something like that, my family would kill me before the cops got there :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 11:55 AM~5845908
> *it helps if ur white, so think about twice before you do it, remember ur hispanic. lol
> *



:uh: it also helps if you are C-R-A-Z-Y



or so I've heard :ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 01:00 PM~5845927
> *:uh: it also helps if you are C-R-A-Z-Y
> or so I've heard :ugh:
> *


Well u have to be crazy to do what she did. I love kids and I would never do anything to harm them in any kind of way.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 12:01 PM~5845938
> *Well u have to be crazy to do what she did. I love kids and I would never do anything to harm them in any kind of way.
> *



I agree....except for the harming part....when you have kids.....believe me.....there will be a time you want to whoop their butts......not kill'em. :nono: ....but whoop'em till your hand stings...... :tongue:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 01:07 PM~5845967
> *I agree....except for the harming part....when you have kids.....believe me.....there will be a time you want to whoop their butts......not kill'em. :nono: ....but whoop'em till your hand stings...... :tongue:
> *


Yea thats true, you just have to know when to stop or you will be dealing with CPS.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 26 2006, 12:59 PM~5845922
> *i think if i did something like that, my family would kill me before the cops got there :biggrin:
> *


For real ... that's something me and my co-workers were talking about ... they were saying ... she's insane ... blah blah ... the husband should be punished too ... blah blah ... the doctor should get in trouble too ... blah blah ... then I said, if she was Mexican, her family would have said ... "She's crazy - let's take the kids away from her" ... :roflmao: ... they all got quiet when I said that ... then I said ... it's true ... you don't see white people helping their families out ... oh, but let them see a minority spanking their child in a store ... then they wanna get all up in people's business ... lol ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 26 2006, 11:30 AM~5845800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes cps is a vacation....haha... :biggrin: ....just kiddin....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 01:11 PM~5845991
> *i say kill her....bring her back to life, and kill her again....make the bitch suffer....drown her....damn whore... :angry:
> sometimes cps is a vacation....haha... :biggrin: ....just kiddin....
> *


Sup homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 12:09 PM~5845973
> *Yea thats true, you just have to know when to stop or you will be dealing with CPS.
> *



i had to call the animal shelter on cathy's mom once....she got out of hand and started biting the kids....comes to be she had parvo...i wanted to put her ass to sleep, but since she's famous(chewbacca), they wouldn't do it.... :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 12:09 PM~5845973
> *Yea thats true, you just have to know when to stop or you will be dealing with CPS.
> *


you raise your hand to your kid in public you'll be dealing w/cps....I know someone that told her son "If you don't stop, I'm gonna knock the hell outta you". A lady walked up to her and threatened to call CPS on her


needless to say it shocked the "HELL OUTTA HER"
:roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:09 PM~5845974
> *For real ... that's something me and my co-workers were talking about ... they were saying ... she's insane ... blah blah ... the husband should be punished too ... blah blah ... the doctor should get in trouble too ... blah blah ... then I said, if she was Mexican, her family would have said ... "She's crazy - let's take the kids away from her" ... :roflmao: ... they all got quiet when I said that ... then I said ... it's true ... you don't see white people helping their families out ... oh, but let them see a minority spanking their child in a store ... then they wanna get all up in people's business ... lol ...
> *



IF WE'RE IN PUBLIC WE TELL OUR KIDS...."DO YOU WANT TO GO TO THE RESTROOM" AND THAT USUALLY WORKS....IF WE MAKE IT TO THE RESTROOM, WE WAIT TILL IT EMPTIES AND THEN SPANK THEM...the suspense alone kills'em


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 01:14 PM~5846002
> *i had to call the animal shelter on cathy's mom once....she got out of hand and started biting the kids....comes to be she had parvo...i wanted to put her ass to sleep, but since she's famous(chewbacca), they wouldn't do it.... :angry:
> *


Damm thats funny I almost spilled my drink on my shirt. :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 12:13 PM~5845996
> *Sup homie
> *



aqui nomas....chiliando....trying to get ready for the show....stressin money problems...

what you up to??


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 12:14 PM~5846002
> *i had to call the animal shelter on cathy's mom once....she got out of hand and started biting the kids....comes to be she had parvo...i wanted to put her ass to sleep, but since she's famous(chewbacca), they wouldn't do it.... :angry:
> *



:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 12:16 PM~5846007
> *you raise your hand to your kid in public you'll be dealing w/cps....I know someone that told her son "If you don't stop, I'm gonna knock the hell outta you".  A lady walked up to her and threatened to call CPS on her
> needless to say it shocked the "HELL OUTTA HER"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



oooohh..i hate it when they start screaming....DON'T SPANK ME, DON'T SPANK ME....on the way to the restroom..... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 01:16 PM~5846007
> *you raise your hand to your kid in public you'll be dealing w/cps....I know someone that told her son "If you don't stop, I'm gonna knock the hell outta you".  A lady walked up to her and threatened to call CPS on her
> needless to say it shocked the "HELL OUTTA HER"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Damm my mom didnt even take me to the restroom, she didnt give a damm, in front of everybody, but i learned very fast not to be acting up.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 12:16 PM~5846012
> *Damm thats funny I almost spilled my drink on my shirt. :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: actually it wasn't, you can be honest.....


Michael's just jealous cuz the only hair his momma gots is growing on her teeth

:burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 08:48 AM~5845309
> *oh well ... I thought that's what lowriding was all about?  You win some you loose some ... let other folks get a chance at a 20x20 ... especially if they asked for it first ... plus its boring seeing the same old shit all the time ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 12:18 PM~5846032
> *Damm my mom didnt even take me to the restroom, she didnt give a damm, in front of everybody, but i learned very fast not to be acting up.
> *



that's my grandma....man...she'd jack my ass up in the middle of the milk aisle......pinching me on the inside of my arm....cabron..si no te pasiwas... :angry: ......from then on...i just got the evil eye.....and i acted right, but when she turned around...i be acting bad again....haha... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 01:18 PM~5846030
> *oooohh..i hate it when they start screaming....DON'T SPANK ME, DON'T SPANK ME....on the way to the restroom..... :angry:
> *


It could be worse they could be screaming " Get away from me u pervert". :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 09:20 AM~5845509
> *I have a boyfriend ... I'm not married ... is that specific enough?
> *


is that the one that called "wall" back that night :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 12:20 PM~5846039
> *:uh: actually it wasn't, you can be honest.....
> Michael's just jealous cuz the only hair his momma gots is growing on her teeth
> 
> ...



i told her not to drink after your mom...but did she listen...NOOOOOO.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 26 2006, 12:20 PM~5846044
> *It could be worse they could be screaming " Get away from me u pervert". :roflmao:
> *



i would die...and whoop that ass even more....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

12 Members: mac2lac, NoCaddyLikeMine, EX214GIRL, lone star, ALAC, Lord Goofy, 1984CADDY, cali rydah, Hny Brn Eyz, slo, WHIRLWIND, sixty8imp


wow...most people i've seen in a while...


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 01:21 PM~5846051
> *is that the one that called "wall" back that night  :0  :0
> *


Yes it was ... fuck Wall ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:28 PM~5846095
> *Yes it was ... fuck Wall ... *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 <<<<TOO MUCH INFO>>>> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 01:29 PM~5846100
> *:0
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 <<<<TOO MUCH INFO>>>> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I deleted it ... but you had to reply to it :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:29 PM~5846106
> *I deleted it ... but you had to reply to it :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: ...I'LL DELETE IT.... :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I guess ill bring the issue up...is THE RO going to get special treatment like in SA???  
Im not hating jus asking since people want to talk about drama at the show. i know they have alot a members but people want to know why alot of rides didnt get 20x20 spaces?....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Lance Bass of *NSYNC Reveals He's Gay*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,205688,00.html


:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 01:31 PM~5846118
> *Lance Bass of *NSYNC Reveals He's Gay
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,205688,00.html
> ...


NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2006, 12:31 PM~5846117
> *I guess ill bring the issue up...is THE RO going to get special treatment like in SA???
> Im not hating jus asking since people want to talk about drama at the show. i know they have alot a members but people want to know why alot of rides didnt get 20x20 spaces?....
> *


i hate to say they don't deserve special treatment because of the quality/quantity of rides they bring to the shows, but it does suck when you've been out there all day in the damn heat, sleeping in your car, getting there early and then people cut in front of you anyway.....

there has been other clubs in houston that have done that to us before too though...they get a few members in line and then everyone and their momma gets in whenever they want to...i hate that shit...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 01:31 PM~5846112
> *:biggrin: ...I'LL DELETE IT.... :cheesy:
> *


 I was about to have Cathy put you in check again ... :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 01:31 PM~5846118
> *Lance Bass of *NSYNC Reveals He's Gay
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,205688,00.html
> ...


never would have guessed. what you doing keeping up with n'sync anyway?? 
:scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 12:31 PM~5846118
> *Lance Bass of *NSYNC Reveals He's Gay
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,205688,00.html
> ...



lance bass likes it in the _ _ _ .....haha... :0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 12:35 PM~5846141
> *i hate to say they don't deserve special treatment because of the quality/quantity of rides they bring to the shows, but it does suck when you've been out there all day in the damn heat, sleeping in your car, getting there early and then people cut in front of you anyway.....
> 
> there has been other clubs in houston that have done that to us before too though...they get a few members in line and then everyone and their momma gets in whenever they want to...i hate that shit...
> *


SHIT WE WILL SEE ABOUT CUTTING IN LINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 01:35 PM~5846145
> *never would have guessed.  what you doing keeping up with n'sync anyway??
> :scrutinize:
> *



:twak: :twak: 

it just popped up on my foxnews.com alert... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:35 PM~5846142
> * I was about to have Cathy put you in check again ... :biggrin: j/k
> *



ok...i'll just have to paste it back on....saved it just in case you talked smack.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 01:37 PM~5846158
> *:twak:  :twak:
> 
> it just popped up on my foxnews.com alert...  :biggrin:
> *


suree... ok


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 01:37 PM~5846159
> *ok...i'll just have to paste it back on....saved it just in case you talked smack.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 26 2006, 12:36 PM~5846150
> *SHIT WE WILL SEE ABOUT CUTTING IN LINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i'm with you homie....i can't stand it....but not enough people complain....we are all there to have fun, but what's fair is fair....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 26 2006, 01:36 PM~5846150
> *SHIT WE WILL SEE ABOUT CUTTING IN LINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I thought that is why they gave you a number as you drove up? or was it another show Im thinking about? :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 12:38 PM~5846171
> *I thought that is why they gave you a number as you drove up? or was it another show Im thinking about?  :dunno:
> *



they don't check that shit...you can park anywhere once you get inside anyway...

i'm just going to be forced to take cathy's mom to bite the shit out of anyone that cuts in line....get em chuy..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

well good luck to all of the Houston car clubs, HLC ,ULA,Solo riders..we gotta rep hard in our city.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 01:40 PM~5846181
> *they don't check that shit...you can park anywhere once you get inside anyway...
> 
> i'm just going to be forced to take cathy's mom to bite the shit out of anyone that cuts in line....get em chuy..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's fkd up ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 26 2006, 12:20 PM~5846043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: just have your mom breath on'em....that'll give you at least 50 ft.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 12:38 PM~5846166
> *i'm with you homie....i can't stand it....but not enough people complain....we are all there to have fun, but what's fair is fair....
> *




LEGEND OF BILLY JEAN

We are young, heart ache to heart ache we stand, no promises no demands


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 12:44 PM~5846215
> *:uh: just have your mom breath on'em....that'll give you at least 50 ft.
> *



shit...i'm gonna have to take the trailer to put your mom on....looks like i'll be driving the lac.... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 12:46 PM~5846229
> *shit...i'm gonna have to take the trailer to put your mom on....looks like i'll be driving the lac.... :biggrin:
> *



:uh: you swear your momma is skinny......Richard Simmons call her back yet?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 26 2006, 12:49 PM~5846250
> *:uh: you swear your momma is skinny......Richard Simmons call her back yet?
> *



not yet...he's still trying to get your mom through the door....they are going to end up taking the front wall out..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 12:37 PM~5846158
> *:twak:  :twak:
> 
> it just popped up on my foxnews.com alert...  :biggrin:
> *


cause its such an important story!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2006, 01:52 PM~5846268
> *cause its such an important story!! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 12:40 PM~5846181
> *they don't check that shit...you can park anywhere once you get inside anyway...
> 
> i'm just going to be forced to take cathy's mom to bite the shit out of anyone that cuts in line....get em chuy..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

****************YEA RIGHT****************


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 12:50 PM~5846261
> *not yet...he's still trying to get your mom through the door....they are going to end up taking the front wall out..... :biggrin:
> *



just tell your mom to eat through it.....w/her ONE good snaggle tooth.....said she looked like janet jackson....got out the car looking more like freddy jackson....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2006, 01:53 PM~5846276
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: Love is in the air :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:58 PM~5846314
> *:roflmao: Love is in the air :roflmao:
> *


right!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:58 PM~5846314
> *:roflmao: Love is in the air :roflmao:
> *



he knows i looooooooooove his momma












long as she don't breathe on me :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 11:28 AM~5846095
> *Yes it was ... fuck Wall ...
> *


that funny cuz it wasnt even wall that was callin dumb broad kick rocks


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 02:05 PM~5846364
> *that funny cuz it wasnt even wall that was callin dumb broad kick rocks
> *


who you callin dumb broad? check yourself Kenneth ... I don't care who it was that called ... ya'll need to grow up and quit playing games ... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:06 PM~5846371
> *who you callin dumb broad? check yourself Kenneth ... :uh:
> *


it was my homie phillip


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:  :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 02:07 PM~5846377
> *it was my homie phillip
> *


well he can phillip on deez nutts ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:09 PM~5846391
> *well he can phillip on deez nutts ...
> *


he said stop calling him so much buggaboo :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 02:09 PM~5846398
> *he said stop calling him so much buggaboo :0  :0
> *


haha ... I never called him ... "Wall" called me and I never called him back ... until after that drama with my man ... cause I thought Wall was cool ... I was trippin' cause he was talking shit ... and I wanted to know why ... I thought we were cool ... but he never answered the phone that 1 time I called him ... so fuck him ... and everybody else who don't like it ....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 02:12 PM~5846416
> *haha ... I never called him ... "Wall" called me and I never called him back ... until after that drama with my man ... cause I thought Wall was cool ... I was trippin' cause he was talking shit ... and I wanted to know why ... I thought we were cool ... but he never answered the phone that 1 time I called him ... so fuck him ... and everybody else who don't like it ....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 26 2006, 02:18 PM~5846450
> *:0
> *


they wanna be down with the ex214girl ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 02:20 PM~5846469
> *they wanna be down with the ex214girl ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 26 2006, 12:57 PM~5846310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just brave cause your mom is famous...first chewbacca...then king kong's stunt double.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WHO DK FK CALLED ME PRIVATE? I DONT ANSWER THOSE.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Man freed after murder victim found alive *

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060726/od_nm/...zkxBHNlYwN0bQ--

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 26 2006, 02:28 PM~5846518
> *Man freed after murder victim found alive
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060726/od_nm/...DRpBHNlYwM3NTc-
> ...





> *Sorry, the page you requested was not found.
> The story or page you were trying to access may have expired.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 02:31 PM~5846533
> *
> *



its jacked up... tried fixing it but its not working, :biggrin: 



ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - Pakistan's Supreme Court has ordered an inquiry into the case of a man who spent three years in jail for a murder that never happened, a court official said Tuesday. 

The woman Malik Taj Mohammad was convicted of kidnapping and killing was arrested for theft two years ago and is serving a jail sentence in the eastern city of Gujarat.

"This woman was presented in court and the chief justice has ordered a lower court judge to conduct a probe, fix responsibility and provide compensation to Taj," court official Nisar Ahmed told Reuters.

The woman, Malkani Bibi, was said to have been murdered during a property dispute between relatives, although Taj had maintained that his accusers had performed a mock burial.

"On details provided by him, the police located Malkani in jail and produced her before the court," Ahmed said.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

I'AM DOWN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 26 2006, 02:43 PM~5846598
> *I'AM DOWN
> *


ARE YOU DOWN .... OR ARE YOU DOWN?


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

I'AM READY FOOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2006, 02:41 PM~5846589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2006, 11:31 AM~5846117
> *I guess ill bring the issue up...is THE RO going to get special treatment like in SA???
> Im not hating jus asking since people want to talk about drama at the show. i know they have alot a members but people want to know why alot of rides didnt get 20x20 spaces?....
> *


i just hope they bring their ramps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 26 2006, 03:26 PM~5846863
> *i just hope they bring their ramps :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

so funny


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

WOOOO WOOOOOOOO


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2006, 01:40 PM~5846184
> *well good luck to all of the Houston car clubs, HLC ,ULA,Solo riders..we gotta rep hard in our city.
> *


Yes we will. As a whole.


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 26 2006, 02:41 PM~5846964
> *Yes we will. As a whole.
> *


 :thumbsup: ...i'd like to see an HLC/ULA picnic... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a lot of rain today


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2006, 03:04 PM~5847104
> *a lot of rain today
> *



que onda homie?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 04:06 PM~5847111
> *que onda homie?
> *


same ole same ole. going to get my bro hired here.


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:around:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Hey, if I made it to Houston on a wkd in the future could you guys gals show me whats up? You know hang and stuff


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jul 26 2006, 04:22 PM~5847227
> *Hey, if I made it to Houston on a wkd in the future could you guys gals show me whats up? You know hang and stuff
> *


?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jul 26 2006, 03:22 PM~5847227
> *Hey, if I made it to Houston on a wkd in the future could you guys gals show me whats up? You know hang and stuff
> *


of course. houston ppl are known for their hospitality. :ugh: 



:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2006, 04:32 PM~5847296
> *of course. houston ppl are known for their hospitality. :ugh:
> :cheesy:
> *


ASK ANY KATRINA EVACUEE!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2006, 04:32 PM~5847296
> *of course. houston ppl are known for their hospitality. :ugh:
> :cheesy:
> *


Why don't you show him around? If I remember correctly, he has a ricer. You two would be perfect. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2006, 03:40 PM~5847344
> *Why don't you show him around?  If I remember correctly, he has a ricer.  You two would be perfect.  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: i dont have a ricer fool.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2006, 03:47 PM~5847411
> *:uh: i dont have a ricer fool.
> *



rice a roni :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

that's right ... ya'll don't know what Hny's got up her sleeve ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 03:39 PM~5847334
> *ASK ANY KATRINA EVACUEE!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 03:51 PM~5847444
> *that's right ... ya'll don't know what Hny's got up her sleeve ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 04:51 PM~5847444
> *that's right ... ya'll don't know what Hny's got up her sleeve ...
> *


her arms??


----------



## DALLASTEXASSOULJA (Jun 12, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN YALL IM NEW 2 D WHOLE LOWRIDER I HAVE LOVED THEM 4 YEARS AND I FINALLY GOT SOME BREAD SO I WAS WONDERING ANYBODY GOT SOME IMPALAS FOR SALE 63 OR 64 DOWN THERE IN HOUSTON


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2006, 04:47 PM~5847411
> *:uh: i dont have a ricer fool.
> *


you got rid of the 300z?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 04:51 PM~5847444
> *that's right ... ya'll don't know what Hny's got up her sleeve ...
> *


dang, you all nga's are all secrets :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2006, 04:20 PM~5847603
> *dang, you all nga's are all secrets  :scrutinize:
> *



SECRET SERVICE -----RUN BY WOMEN :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2006, 05:27 PM~5847659
> *SECRET SERVICE -----RUN BY WOMEN :biggrin:
> *


thats why they dont get along with anybody.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 05:29 PM~5847669
> *thats why they dont get along with anybody.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2006, 05:20 PM~5847603
> *dang, you all nga's are all secrets  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2006, 05:37 PM~5847722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'm serious.. woman are shady.. best of fk'n friends one minute.. (where they so close they do glamour shots pics together and wear each others draws).. then worse fk'n enemies week later.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 06:05 PM~5847891
> *i'm serious..  woman are shady..  best of fk'n friends one minute..  (where they so close they do glamour shots pics together and wear each others draws).. then worse fk'n enemies week later.
> *


Hny doesn't have chonies for us to share  





:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 06:29 PM~5848023
> *Hny doesn't have chonies for us to share
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 12:20 PM~5846469
> *they wanna be down with the ex214girl ...
> 
> 
> ...


that 60 needs about 20gs or better to get on my level sucka and it wasnt even wall you were talking to


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 26 2006, 09:09 PM~5849242
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up my bitches and hoes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 08:48 AM~5845309
> *oh well ... I thought that's what lowriding was all about?  You win some you loose some ... let other folks get a chance at a 20x20 ... especially if they asked for it first ... plus its boring seeing the same old shit all the time ...
> *


the problem falls when people loose and cant handle it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 10:53 PM~5849508
> *the problem falls when people loose and cant handle it
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 06:05 PM~5847891
> *i'm serious..  woman are shady..  best of fk'n friends one minute..  (where they so close they do glamour shots pics together and wear each others draws).. then worse fk'n enemies week later.
> *



true....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 26 2006, 04:06 PM~5847523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

weather aint looking good for setup or show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 08:06 AM~5850964
> *:uh:
> *



troublemakers... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

My 1986 Buick Regal Limited is going up for sale. On hold for someone, if it doesn't go through it's going to be open for others.  

b.t.w....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 08:20 AM~5851003
> *b.t.w....
> 
> 
> ...


hmm.. didnt hear about that show.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn 50 bux non prereg rather stay home and play cards


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 08:09 AM~5850977
> *weather aint looking good for setup or show
> 
> 
> ...



I heard people were going to be lining up at reliant Friday night... kicking off the party early. :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2006, 08:22 AM~5851008
> *damn 50 bux non prereg rather stay home and play cards
> *



:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2006, 08:22 AM~5851008
> *damn 50 bux non prereg rather stay home and play cards
> *


i got my jar of change for some card games :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 08:22 AM~5851009
> *I heard people were going to be lining up at reliant Friday night... kicking off the party early.  :dunno:
> *


ha.. reliant wont let you into gates til morning. so they'll probably be in parking lot nearby.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 06:30 AM~5851027
> *ha.. reliant wont let you into gates til morning.  so they'll probably be in parking lot nearby.
> *


san antonio open the gates around 3 or 4 am


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 26 2006, 05:29 PM~5848023
> *Hny doesn't have chonies for us to share
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 08:30 AM~5851027
> *ha.. reliant wont let you into gates til morning.  so they'll probably be in parking lot nearby.
> *


thats what I thought.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2006, 08:32 AM~5851031
> *san antonio open the gates around 3 or 4 am
> *


reliant opens theirs around 6 or 7am i think.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i guess if you wanted in.. you could drive in earlier and pay for parking like your attending something.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2006, 05:05 PM~5847891
> *i'm serious..  woman are shady..  best of fk'n friends one minute..  (where they so close they do glamour shots pics together and wear each others draws).. then worse fk'n enemies week later.
> *


glamour shots..??? :ugh:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all i know is im prereg so my spot is reserved for me until 2pm anyone in the way better move around if you aint prereg. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2006, 08:37 AM~5851049
> *all i know is im prereg so my spot is reserved for me until 2pm anyone in the way better move around if you aint prereg.  :biggrin:
> *


so you going to make it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

$30 bucks a ticket... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 08:39 AM~5851055
> *$30 bucks a ticket... :uh:
> *


No seas Monterrey :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 07:41 AM~5851066
> *No seas Monterrey  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 08:41 AM~5851066
> *No seas Monterrey  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2006, 07:37 AM~5851049
> *all i know is im prereg so my spot is reserved for me until 2pm anyone in the way better move around if you aint prereg.  :biggrin:
> *



non prereg line up separately...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im sleepy!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 07:39 AM~5851055
> *$30 bucks a ticket... :uh:
> *



$115 for electricity... :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 07:53 AM~5851104
> *im sleepy!
> *


meeee tooo!!! i think my kids beat me up in my sleep last night....i feel all sore and shit.... :angry: 

or maybe it was cathy...hhhhmm...gettin in some cheap shots.... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 07:53 AM~5851107
> *$115 for electricity... :angry:
> *


now that sucks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 08:53 AM~5851107
> *$115 for electricity... :angry:
> *


wtf.. you and others should pitch in and get an extention cord. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 07:55 AM~5851109
> *meeee tooo!!! i think my kids beat me up in my sleep last night....i feel all sore and shit.... :angry:
> 
> or maybe it was cathy...hhhhmm...gettin in some cheap shots.... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i went to the astros game last night and then went to play pool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 08:59 AM~5851129
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i went to the astros game last night and then went to play pool.
> *


im going to game tonight.. be in continental airlines' luxury box, free booze and bbq. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 08:00 AM~5851133
> *im going to game tonight..  be in continental airlines' luxury box, free booze and bbq.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

we had seats behind home plate.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 07:57 AM~5851120
> *wtf..  you and others should pitch in and get an extention cord.  lol
> *


thought about that....hookin up an a/c unit on the floor and chingos de avanicos....30 extension cords....do you think they will notice?? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 09:03 AM~5851145
> *thought about that....hookin up an a/c unit on the floor and chingos de avanicos....30 extension cords....do you think they will notice?? :biggrin:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 09:03 AM~5851145
> *thought about that....hookin up an a/c unit on the floor and chingos de avanicos....30 extension cords....do you think they will notice?? :biggrin:
> *


you'll attract crowd trying to cool off


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

yum....breakfast from whataburger. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 09:11 AM~5851183
> *yum....breakfast from whataburger. :cheesy:
> *


:barf:



i had ham/cheese omlette and OJ


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 08:03 AM~5851145
> *thought about that....hookin up an a/c unit on the floor and chingos de avanicos....30 extension cords....do you think they will notice?? :biggrin:
> *



J SAID "WASSUP"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 08:13 AM~5851190
> *:barf:
> i had ham/cheese omlette and OJ
> *


 :uh: 

its good fool! whatcha talkin bout??? :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2006, 07:23 PM~5848285
> *that 60 needs about 20gs or better to get on my level sucka and it wasnt even wall you were talking to
> *


I'm going to do the 60 the right way - from the ground up ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 08:20 AM~5851215
> *J SAID "WASSUP"
> 
> 
> ...



that's my *****....man i miss that fool....he was always down to ride with me...help me set up at shows and work on my car....

hope he gets out soon...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 08:39 AM~5851055
> *$30 bucks a ticket... :uh:
> *


I'm sure someone will hook you up with a bracelet


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 08:28 AM~5851246
> *that's my *****....man i miss that fool....he was always down to ride with me...help me set up at shows and work on my car....
> 
> hope he gets out soon...
> *



was it lrm or los magn. that he payed cash for that car outside the show while they were waiting to set up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 09:23 AM~5851229
> *I'm going to do the 60 the right way - from the ground up ...
> *


you gonna paint it a girly color too?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 08:29 AM~5851252
> *I'm sure someone will hook you up with a bracelet
> *


hahaha, i doubt he will. hes acting pissy and i already told you why....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 08:30 AM~5851254
> *was it lrm or los magn. that he payed cash for that car outside the show while they were waiting to set up?
> *



magnificos....87 cutlass...candy blue with black patterns, bags, pac man wall in back seat with 12 10's, blue and chrome rims...

he saw the car drive up with a for sale sign and bought it on the spot....i ask the guy how much he wants, and j says...i'll take it....the guy thought he was playing and j said, i'll be right back....came back with a fistful of 20's...haha...  

the guy hurried home to get the title and the deal was done....  

someone had to drive his suburban back with his hopper on the trailer, get someone to drive his pathfinder, and he drove the cutlass back to bryan.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 09:35 AM~5851284
> *hahaha, i doubt he will. hes acting pissy and i already told you why....
> *


sure someone will hook u up with braclet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 08:43 AM~5851328
> *sure someone will hook u up with braclet.
> *


hi someone. :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 09:46 AM~5851351
> *hi someone. :wave: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 08:48 AM~5851358
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

continental airlines springing for BBQ for lunch.. we gonna score some free airline tickets too.. then taking us to stros game in luxury box with booze and more grub.. mann..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

must be nice....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 09:46 AM~5851351
> *hi someone. :wave: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

damn it Michael, i should've saved that one for lil 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 09:55 AM~5851392
> *must be nice....
> *


all i need now is ride to minute maid.. aint gonna take 68.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

our phone conversation:
Michael: I feel so bad, my body hurts, my throat
Me:your allergies?
Michael:I need some allergy medicine or penicillian
Me:Isn't penicillian made from mold?
Michael: Yeah, but I ain't gonna go lick a moldy wall for it
Me: No, I was gonna say, "Why not scrape some mold off your momma's teeth?"
Michael: DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN.........
UUUUUUGGGHHHHHHHHH...................



CLICK


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 08:01 AM~5851136
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> we had seats behind home plate.
> *


i have tickets for tonights game, same spot, behind home plate.....but i might not go


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 08:59 AM~5851402
> *
> *


 :ugh: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 09:02 AM~5851414
> *our phone conversation:
> Michael: I feel so bad, my body hurts, my throat
> Me:your allergies?
> ...



that shit was funny....man i laughed so hard i started coughing.....

you know...the cough you get when your mom stands next to you...her funk burnin in your throat....
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 09:02 AM~5851414
> *our phone conversation:
> Michael: I feel so bad, my body hurts, my throat
> Me:your allergies?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 27 2006, 09:04 AM~5851421
> *i have tickets for tonights game, same spot, behind home plate.....but i might not go
> *


that sucks. try and sell them. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 09:07 AM~5851435
> *that sucks. try and sell them. :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm.....they gave them to me, how much do they go for :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 09:05 AM~5851428
> *that shit was funny....man i laughed so hard i started coughing.....
> 
> you know...the cough you get when MY MOM stands next to you...her funk burnin in your throat....
> ...



:uh: YOU REALLY SHOULDN'T TALK ABOUT YOUR MOMMA LIKE THAT....







THEN I WON'T HAVE ANYTHING FUN TO DO TO PASS THE TIME


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 27 2006, 09:08 AM~5851438
> *hmmmm.....they gave them to me, how much do they go for :0
> *


behind homeplate seats are priced at $47 each.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 09:09 AM~5851443
> *:uh: YOU REALLY SHOULDN'T TALK ABOUT MY MOMMA LIKE THAT....
> THEN I WON'T HAVE ANYTHING FUN TO DO TO PASS THE TIME, BESIDES SHAVE HER BACK *



MAN....YOU PUT IT OUT THERE LIKE THAT??

SORRY IF I HURT YOUR FEELINGS... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think imma get me a plaque that says..

*SixtyEight</span>*
<span style=\'color:blue\'>...and i owe you one..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 09:10 AM~5851448
> *behind homeplate seats are priced at $47 each.
> *


cool, ima try and slang them here at work for 25 each :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 27 2006, 09:14 AM~5851466
> *cool, ima try and slang them here at work for 25 each :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 10:02 AM~5851414
> *our phone conversation:
> Michael: I feel so bad, my body hurts, my throat
> Me:your allergies?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 10:02 AM~5851412
> *all i need now is ride to minute maid..  aint gonna take 68.
> *


Hny will be your date ... tell her to scoop you up :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 09:30 AM~5851542
> *Hny will be your date ... tell her to scoop you up :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: this aint love connection biatch!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 10:35 AM~5851564
> *:ugh:  this aint love connection biatch!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

its time for me to take another vacation.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

this has nothing to do with the topic, but im sure someone in here has heard of/been to sun god customs out in pasadena. just wanted to know what you think about them. are they a good shop to get hydraulics installed at?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 11:01 AM~5851685
> *this has nothing to do with the topic, but im sure someone in here has heard of/been to sun god customs out in pasadena. just wanted to know what you think about them. are they a good shop to get hydraulics installed at?
> *


actually, you're more on topic than most of us :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 11:01 AM~5851685
> *this has nothing to do with the topic, but im sure someone in here has heard of/been to sun god customs out in pasadena. just wanted to know what you think about them. are they a good shop to get hydraulics installed at?
> *


Why don't you contact Conrad instead of posting about it?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i dont know who conrad is? and if he works there i dont want someones opinion who works at the shop, cause all hes gonna tell me is that its good. i want customers opinions


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 11:04 AM~5851699
> *i dont know who conrad is? and if he works there i dont want someones opinion who works at the shop, cause all hes gonna tell me is that its good. i want customers opinions
> *


Conrad is the shop owner.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 10:01 AM~5851685
> *this has nothing to do with the topic, but im sure someone in here has heard of/been to sun god customs out in pasadena. just wanted to know what you think about them. are they a good shop to get hydraulics installed at?
> *



I'M SURE CONRAD WOULD BE HAPPY TO ANSWER ALL YOUR QUESTIONS....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 10:04 AM~5851699
> *i dont know who conrad is? and if he works there i dont want someones opinion who works at the shop, cause all hes gonna tell me is that its good. i want customers opinions
> *


BETTER YET..GO BY THERE AND LOOK AT THEIR WORK...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:04 AM~5851702
> *Conrad is the shop owner.
> *


lol i dont need his opinion of the shop, im sure he loves it. i want YOUR opinion on their work. i am gonna go by there in a little bit, just wanted to see what you think before i make the drive out there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

sounds like the guy is lookin for customer feedback...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no reason why you shouldnt trust Sun God Customs (contrad) with what you need done.. i'd choose him over an average body shop that thinks they can do custom work.

if you looking to do hydros.. theres couple choices in town..that do really good work..but GOOD work comes with a price..

sun god
shortys


umm.. yeah, thats all i can think of.. wouldn't have good or bad things to say about any other shop.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 11:11 AM~5851730
> *sounds like the guy is lookin for customer feedback...
> *



true...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 11:11 AM~5851732
> *no reason why you shouldnt trust Sun God Customs (contrad) with what you need done..  i'd choose him over an average body shop that thinks they can do custom work.
> 
> if you looking to do hydros..  theres couple choices in town..that do really good work..but GOOD work comes with a price..
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wait...he can go to ken @ sloppy weldz customs.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 11:11 AM~5851732
> *no reason why you shouldnt trust Sun God Customs (contrad) with what you need done..  i'd choose him over an average body shop that thinks they can do custom work.
> 
> if you looking to do hydros..  theres couple choices in town..that do really good work..but GOOD work comes with a price..
> ...


those are the only shops ive heard of so now i just gotta check em both out and see which one i like better.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 11:11 AM~5851732
> *no reason why you shouldnt trust Sun God Customs (contrad) with what you need done..  i'd choose him over an average body shop that thinks they can do custom work.
> 
> if you looking to do hydros..  theres couple choices in town..that do really good work..but GOOD work comes with a price..
> ...



I would add Swangin Customs...

If anyone has seen Provoks setup, it speaks for itself. Oh and mine too :biggrin: .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 11:17 AM~5851757
> *those are the only shops ive heard of so now i just gotta check em both out and see which one i like better.
> *


That's the way to do it.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 09:04 AM~5851699
> *i dont know who conrad is? and if he works there i dont want someones opinion who works at the shop, cause all hes gonna tell me is that its good. i want customers opinions
> *


 go to shortys u will be happier in the long run,, u get what u pay for


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for your help :thumbsup: you will see a new car hittin switches on these houston streets very soon


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 11:22 AM~5851778
> *thanks for your help :thumbsup: you will see a new car hittin switches on these houston streets very soon
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2006, 11:22 AM~5851777
> *go to shortys u will be happier in the long run,, u get what u pay for
> *


That's an opinion


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh no.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2006, 11:22 AM~5851777
> *go to shortys u will be happier in the long run,, u get what u pay for
> *


what happen to Southside Hydraulics?? :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 09:26 AM~5851798
> *That's an opinion
> *


u dont want me to get specific do u????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2006, 11:27 AM~5851813
> *u dont want me to get specific do u????
> *


Every shop gets negative/positive feedback no matter who it comes from. You got issues with the man. That's between you two.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 10:26 AM~5851804
> *oh no.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 09:28 AM~5851817
> *Every shop gets negative/positive feedback no matter who it comes from.  You got issues with the man.  That's between you two.
> *


like the man said he was looking for customer feedback???u and i know how long the list is so lets leave it at that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 11:28 AM~5851822
> *:roflmao:
> *



you saw it coming too... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2006, 11:30 AM~5851831
> *like the man said he was looking for customer feedback???u and i know how long the list is so lets leave it at that.
> *


What list?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2006, 11:27 AM~5851813
> *u dont want me to get specific do u????
> *


well im assuming that you and conrad dont see eye to eye, so putting aside that fact what about their shop do you not like


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 09:30 AM~5851839
> *well im assuming that you and conrad dont see eye to eye, so putting aside that fact what about their shop do you not like
> *


bottomline, u get what u pay for


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 09:30 AM~5851837
> *What list?
> *


its all good,,i see how true colors shine


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 10:30 AM~5851832
> *you saw it coming too...  :biggrin:
> *


LIL wouldnt be the same withouth it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2006, 11:34 AM~5851861
> *its all good,,i see how true colors shine
> *


? call me up. i'm not saying one is better than the other, he needs to shop around in order to get the best deal. i wouldn't base my deals on what others say, but on who can give the best deal and quality work. me for one, i don't like hydros, had a car with hydros in '92 and never again. too much maintenance and headaches.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:36 AM~5851874
> *?  call me up.  i'm not saying one is better than the other, he needs to shop around in order to get the best deal.  i wouldn't base my deals on what others say, but on who can give the best deal and quality work.  me for one, i don't like hydros, had a car with hydros in '92 and never again.  too much maintenance and headaches.
> *


im not completely basing my opinions on what you all have to say, but it doesnt hurt to get some feedback about the shop.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:36 AM~5851874
> *?  call me up.  i'm not saying one is better than the other, he needs to shop around in order to get the best deal.  i wouldn't base my deals on what others say, but on who can give the best deal and quality work.  me for one, i don't like hydros, had a car with hydros in '92 and never again.  too much maintenance and headaches.*


x2

broken keys, fried batteries.. bumpy azz ride.. squeeky ass rear cylinders..

and i never had problems with broken hoses or broken balljoints.. 

i'll either leave stock or go with air.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

just popped in to say wassup....got back from Mexico Tuesday evening. Getting back to work sucks...but it was fun.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 11:44 AM~5851909
> *:wave:
> *



:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 11:45 AM~5851918
> *x2
> 
> broken keys, fried batteries.. bumpy azz ride.. squeeky ass rear cylinders..
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 10:47 AM~5851927
> *:uh:
> *


tu que traes....andas en tu regla o que buey?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 11:49 AM~5851943
> *tu que traes....andas en tu regla o que buey?
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 11:46 AM~5851922
> *just popped in to say wassup....got back from Mexico Tuesday evening.  Getting back to work sucks...but it was fun.
> 
> 
> ...


take away the mountains in background..and it looks just like harrisburg blvd.

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 11:46 AM~5851922
> *just popped in to say wassup....got back from Mexico Tuesday evening.  Getting back to work sucks...but it was fun.
> 
> 
> ...


How was the weather in monterrey?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 10:46 AM~5851922
> *just popped in to say wassup....got back from Mexico Tuesday evening.  Getting back to work sucks...but it was fun.
> 
> 
> ...


  

man, ive been wanting to take a trip down there for awhile now...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 27 2006, 09:01 AM~5851685
> *this has nothing to do with the topic, but im sure someone in here has heard of/been to sun god customs out in pasadena. just wanted to know what you think about them. are they a good shop to get hydraulics installed at?
> *


MARCUSTOMS, JUICED CUSTOMS,SUN GOD KUSTOMS, AND SWANGIN CUSTOMS


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

FUCK CONRAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT MOTHER*FUCKER IS A SNAKE & SLOPPY ASS WORK
MY 2 CENT'S


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 27 2006, 10:04 AM~5852015
> *FUCK CONRAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT MOTHER*FUCKER  IS A SNAKE & SLOPPY ASS WORK
> MY 2 CENT'S
> *


YEA HES HALF COBRA & PYTHON... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 11:49 AM~5851943
> *tu que traes....andas en tu regla o que buey?
> *


que onda albert. i got some pics for the hlc website. let me know when you are in south houston area.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 11:50 AM~5851944
> *:ugh:
> *


what day is best for you? saturday or sunday of next week.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:21 PM~5852094
> *what day is best for you?  saturday or sunday of next week.
> *



sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 10:54 AM~5851965
> *How was the weather in monterrey?
> *


It wasnt soggy like it was here. All day drinking Sol or Tecate...cant trust the water...It was nice enough to sit outside on the porch from like 3pm on. Here your face would melt off from the humidity.









It would shower and after about an hour it stopped and rather than getting hotter and more humid things actually cooled off. I loved it. I want to go back. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u can also contact ridenlow84 on here.. we do hydraulics also.. in our lil shop on da southeast side.. good work.. cheap price....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 12:22 PM~5852105
> *sunday  :biggrin:
> *


  She's ready and down for it also.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 12:23 PM~5852111
> *u can also contact ridenlow84 on here.. we do hydraulics also.. in our lil shop on da southeast side.. good work.. cheap price....
> *


What's your shop called?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:18 AM~5852077
> *que onda albert.  i got some pics for the hlc website.  let me know when you are in south houston area.
> *


With the miracles of modern science and technology, you can just email them to me. Or is it chingos? Can you zip them and email them?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 12:23 PM~5852108
> *It wasnt soggy like it was here.  All day drinking Sol or Tecate...cant trust the water...It was nice enough to sit outside on the porch from like 3pm on.  Here your face would melt off from the humidity.
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics. make a 2007 calendar and sell them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:23 PM~5852112
> *  She's ready and down for it also.
> *




:0 :0 
:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 12:25 PM~5852124
> *With the miracles of modern science and technology, you can just email them to me.  Or is it chingos?  Can you zip them and email them?
> *


i'd rather not upload them here. we'll see, could give them to you sunday at the show.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:happysad: BEST YOU CAN DO GO 2 SHORTY HYDRAULICS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:24 AM~5852121
> *What's your shop called?
> *



if that's the case....my homie does hydraulics for us here too....pm me if interested....he welds for a living...building trailers for gooseneck trailers....damn good work, damn good price...you will see a few of his setups at the show....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HE CAN GO TO NEW HEIGHTS OR ALLIANCE CAR AUDIO.. :biggrin:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

SUN GOD CHEER LEADER (LORD GOOFY)


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 27 2006, 10:32 AM~5852189
> *SUN GOD CHEER LEADER (LORD GOOFY)
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 10:24 AM~5852121
> *What's your shop called?
> *


fuck if i know.... we did nicks setup.. and the elco..
even re did a set up shorty did a longggggggggg time ago...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 11:32 AM~5852194
> *fuck if i know.... we did nicks setup.. and the elco..
> even re did a set up shorty did a longggggggggg time ago...
> *



my homeboy worked had to redo a setup done by usa motorsports from san antonio and should be working on one done by shorty yrs and yrs ago....

everyone will have their own preference....noone is wrong or right in this situation


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 27 2006, 12:24 PM~5852121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"we redid a shorty setup" thats classic quote.. heard it from startup hydro shops like 971239874923478 times.. lol even heard it from guy working out of his moms garage.. lol


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 10:24 AM~5852121
> *What's your shop called?
> *


Da Shop :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 11:16 AM~5851754
> *wait...he can go to ken @ sloppy weldz customs.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND+Jul 27 2006, 10:32 AM~5852189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 11:36 AM~5852224
> *yaaaaaaaay conrad... wooooo hooooo
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...



don't forget the pom poms :biggrin: ....candy coated at that!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 10:36 AM~5852224
> *yaaaaaaaay conrad... wooooo hooooo
> :wave:  :wave:
> 
> ...


PROBLEMA .....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn..lunch was good.. briskett, sausage, potatoe salad.. and cheese cake for desert..


they gave me my ticket for tonights game..has $125.00 price on it.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 11:37 AM~5852238
> *damn..lunch was good..  briskett, sausage, potatoe salad.. and cheese cake for desert..
> they gave me my ticket for tonights game..has $125.00 price on it..
> 
> ...



must be nice.....BALLA$ CAN DO THAT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 10:35 AM~5852210
> *darkness customs
> haaaaaaa.. fuck alliance..didnt we put em out of business???
> "we redid a shorty setup"  thats classic quote.. heard it from startup hydro shops like 971239874923478 times..  lol  even heard it from guy working out of his moms garage..  lol
> *


darkness customs.. noo... aint my shop.. i just work there from time to time..but its true..we did re do it.. it will b at the show.. box chevy 4 doo


> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 27 2006, 10:35 AM~5852211
> *Da Shop  :biggrin:
> *


 oh yea.. duhh.. i even painted it on the refridgerator.. and still forgot..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 12:37 PM~5852238
> *damn..lunch was good..  briskett, sausage, potatoe salad.. and cheese cake for desert..
> they gave me my ticket for tonights game..has $125.00 price on it..
> 
> ...


a vendor took me to lunch at Treebeards ... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 12:38 PM~5852243
> *must be nice.....BALLA$ CAN DO THAT!!! :thumbsup:
> *


shit.. continental sprung for lunch.. and i might try to sell ticket since im broke.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 27 2006, 10:37 AM~5852233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


problemas :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 12:38 PM~5852245
> *a vendor took me to lunch at Treebeards ... :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 11:39 AM~5852249
> *shit..  continental sprung for lunch.. and i might try to sell ticket since im broke..  lol
> *


HAHA....get your entry fee back for the show.... :biggrin: 


hhhmmm.....$125 should buy you some nachos, a hot dog, and a drink at the show...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 27 2006, 12:35 PM~5852211
> *Da Shop  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 12:40 PM~5852257
> *HAHA....get your entry fee back for the show.... :biggrin:
> hhhmmm.....$125 should buy you some nachos, a hot dog, and a drink at the show...... :biggrin:
> *


chingo bling aint selling tamales??

fk


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jul 27 2006, 11:26 AM~5852139
> *:happysad: BEST YOU CAN DO GO 2 SHORTY HYDRAULICS
> *



gotta give it to him...shorty does put some good work out for the shows....  :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 12:40 PM~5852256
> *:dunno:
> *


Cajun food


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 12:38 PM~5852245
> *a vendor took me to lunch at Treebeards ... :biggrin:
> *


Been a grip since I've been there.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 27 2006, 11:31 AM~5852180
> *HE CAN GO TO NEW HEIGHTS OR ALLIANCE CAR AUDIO.. :biggrin:
> *



ole skoo


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 11:42 AM~5852270
> *Cajun food
> *


te quema el fundio food...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 27 2006, 12:42 PM~5852273
> *ole skoo
> *


If that's the case slo and latin got a shop. We can probably strip a car in a day or two. :biggrin: 

_*"Slo Latin"*_ :cheesy: 

Passed by last night, the shop was closed, call you after work.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Can anybody give me the names/locations of some really good places that can do good audio intallations here in town?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 11:41 AM~5852267
> *chingo bling aint selling tamales??
> 
> fk
> *



shit homie, i'm thinking of slangin breakfast tacos in the line up....dude in san anotnio made a killin that morning $2.50 each....until a guy came and had em for $1.50 each and $1.00 for a soda.....grubbed till the sun came up...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 12:42 PM~5852276
> *te quema el fundio food...
> *


My step-dad is cajun ... so I'm used to it ... :biggrin: ... plus Treebeards is Bougie Cajun Food :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 11:40 AM~5852253
> *awwready.. im the next candy man ..
> call me da black candy man
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 12:43 PM~5852284
> *Can anybody give me the names/locations of some really good places that can do good audio intallations here in town?
> *


Tio Chuchos Audio and Assgrips. He can hook it like free cable. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

pinche Latin grossero :twak: :barf:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 11:43 AM~5852284
> *Can anybody give me the names/locations of some really good places that can do good audio intallations here in town?
> *



uuuummm...i know a few who can take/rip it out....haha...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ya'll are no help :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:45 AM~5852294
> *Tio Chuchos Audio and Assgrips.  He can hook it like free cable.  lol
> 
> 
> ...



stop postin the pics of the porno cathy's mom made....i told you bout that already man... :angry: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:43 AM~5852280
> *If that's the case slo and latin got a shop.  We can probably strip a car in a day or two.  :biggrin:
> 
> "Slo Latin"  :cheesy:
> ...



word 

im in and out all day so hit me up so i can get you your key. or wadever


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 11:45 AM~5852296
> *pinche Latin grossero :twak: :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: 

latin loves that pic.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 11:43 AM~5852284
> *Can anybody give me the names/locations of some really good places that can do good audio intallations here in town?
> *



custom?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 12:48 PM~5852313
> *:roflmao:
> 
> latin loves that pic.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I wonder why? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 12:47 PM~5852307
> *stop postin the pics of the porno cathy's mom made....i told you bout that already man... :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


As much as i want to comment, i have to say "NO COMMENT" :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 12:48 PM~5852317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I wonder why? :ugh:
> *


It reminds me of hrnys ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 10:49 AM~5852322
> *It reminds me of hrnys ass
> *


you remember it good dont you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:49 AM~5852318
> *As much as i want to comment, i have to say "NO COMMENT"  :angry:
> *



aaaawww come on homie...you can say it...

I TOLD YOU SHE HAD A HAIRY ASS!!! :rofl: 




BURRRRNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 12:51 PM~5852328
> *you remember it good dont you
> *


i got a pic of it. i really need to scan that mug


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: mac2lac, ridenlow84, houston, WHIRLWIND, Stradale, EX214GIRL, Hny Brn Eyz, sixty8imp, 1998wagonhatch, hataproof, Lord Goofy

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 12:51 PM~5852332
> *aaaawww come on homie...you can say it...
> 
> I TOLD YOU SHE HAD A HAIRY ASS!!!  :rofl:
> ...


 :dunno: :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 11:52 AM~5852338
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: mac2lac, ridenlow84, houston, WHIRLWIND, Stradale, EX214GIRL, Hny Brn Eyz, sixty8imp, 1998wagonhatch, hataproof, Lord Goofy
> 
> ...



AND 3 PEOPLE TYPING.... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:52 AM~5852342
> *:dunno:  :angel:
> *



MAMON.....NO TE HAGAS TAN INOCENTE!!!! :uh: 

HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 11:48 AM~5852317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I wonder why? :ugh:
> *


:burn: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 10:52 AM~5852337
> *i got a pic of it.  i really need to scan that mug
> *


lol.. pm a nugga... i wanna see..i heard she dont wear chonies...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:49 AM~5852322
> *It reminds me of hrnys ass
> *


 :buttkick:

you must like it alot. :ugh:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2006, 03:40 PM~5847344
> *Why don't you show him around?  If I remember correctly, he has a ricer.  You two would be perfect.  :happysad:
> *



Hey, hey, hey, I don't have a ricer.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 11:51 AM~5852328
> *you remember it good dont you
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:52 AM~5852337
> *i got a pic of it.  i really need to scan that mug
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jul 27 2006, 01:01 PM~5852395
> *Hey, hey, hey, I don't have a ricer.
> 
> 
> ...




that was 11 pages back... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 11:51 AM~5852332
> *aaaawww come on homie...you can say it...
> 
> I TOLD YOU SHE HAD A HAIRY ASS!!!  :rofl:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 12:58 PM~5852375
> *lol.. pm a nugga... i wanna see..i heard she dont wear chonies...
> *


swing by one day.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 11:58 AM~5852375
> *lol.. pm a nugga... i wanna see..i heard she dont wear chonies...
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 27 2006, 12:42 PM~5852270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could do it..but im real expensive..and it'll take months.. cause im so lazy.

02 impala i did.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:04 PM~5852409
> *swing by one day.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 01:01 PM~5852391
> *:buttkick:
> 
> you must like it alot. :ugh:
> *


your nalgotas? they're nice and round :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 12:04 PM~5852414
> *oh
> fuck alliance.. hate them bitches ever since show they had at horse track..where they tried pulling that no in/out privilages and if we left you had to buy ticket to get back in to get my own car.
> i could do it..but im real expensive..and it'll take months.. cause im so lazy.
> *



DUDE WE COULD OPEN UP A SHOP....I'M THE SAME WAY....EVENTUALLY JUST PAY SOMEONE ELSE TO DO IT FOR US...HAHA :biggrin: 

CALL IT BIG BOYS CUSTOMS.....OUR SHOP , OUR RULES.....

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 01:04 PM~5852414
> *
> fuck alliance.. hate them bitches ever since show they had at horse track..where they tried pulling that no in/out privilages and if we left you had to buy ticket to get back in to get my own car.
> *


alliance was off southmore in pasadena, right?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:06 PM~5852427
> *your nalgotas?  they're nice and round  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :angel:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 12:03 PM~5852405
> *that was 11 pages back...  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> *



It was only yesterday, this threads to freakin' active!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jul 27 2006, 01:08 PM~5852439
> *It was only yesterday, this threads to freakin' active!
> *


All the postwhores are up in here.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 01:08 PM~5852441
> *All the postwhores are up in here.
> *


where?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 12:09 PM~5852449
> *where?
> *


NOT SURE :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:08 PM~5852441
> *All the postwhores are up in here.
> *


this coming from the biggest post whore in here... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 12:10 PM~5852456
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 01:11 PM~5852463
> *NOT SURE :dunno:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 01:11 PM~5852467
> *this coming from the biggest post whore in here... :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


I know, secretary of the State :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 01:11 PM~5852467
> *this coming from the biggest post whore in here... :uh:  :roflmao:
> *



true :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 01:07 PM~5852434
> *alliance was off southmore in pasadena, right?
> *


yeah..it was.. fuck them bastards..glad they gone..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:13 PM~5852479
> *I know, secretary of the State  :biggrin:
> *


i dont play politics. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 11:04 AM~5852409
> *swing by one day.
> *


will do :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 01:15 PM~5852494
> *i dont play politics. :uh:
> *


not as in politics but as in post whoring. :uh: must be that time of the month. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 01:30 PM~5852596
> *not as in politics but as in post whoring.    :uh: must be that time of the month.  :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 01:30 PM~5852600
> *:0
> *


Tu tambien bloody ellie :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. a co-worker gave up their ticket to me..and my uncle down to roll to game.. all i had to tell em was "free drinks and luxury box".. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 01:30 PM~5852604
> *Tu tambien bloody ellie  :uh:
> *



 :dunno: :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:30 PM~5852596
> *not as in politics but as in post whoring.    :uh: must be that time of the month.  :uh:
> *


it doesnt have to be "that time of the month" for me to have an attitude which i dont. :uh: 


nowadays seems like guys go throu "that time of the month" more than females....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 01:44 PM~5852675
> *it doesnt have to be "that time of the month" for me to have an attitude which i dont. :uh:
> nowadays seems like guys go throu "that time of the month" more than females....
> *


well excuse me ms. thang


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 01:44 PM~5852675
> *it doesnt have to be "that time of the month" for me to have an attitude which i dont. :uh:
> nowadays seems like guys go throu "that time of the month" more than females....
> *


not me.. im a fk'n asshole 365 days a year.. 366 on leap years.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 12:44 PM~5852675
> *it doesnt have to be "that time of the month" for me to have an attitude which i dont. :uh:
> nowadays seems like guys go throu "that time of the month" more than females....
> *



but we have the benefit of not bleeding for a week :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:45 PM~5852680
> *well excuse me ms. thang
> *


dont let it happen again.  


:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 12:52 PM~5852715
> *dont let it happen again.
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *




:0 OWNED :0 


CHECK<<---for all the old schoolers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 12:51 PM~5852706
> *not me.. im a fk'n asshole 365 days a year.. 366 on leap years.
> *


i never would of thought so. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 01:52 PM~5852715
> *dont let it happen again.
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 12:52 PM~5852709
> *but we have the benefit of not bleeding for a week :biggrin:
> *


thats true.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 12:53 PM~5852722
> *:0 OWNED :0
> CHECK<<---for all the old schoolers
> *


:angel: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 01:44 PM~5852675
> *it doesnt have to be "that time of the month" for me to have an attitude which i dont. :uh:
> nowadays seems like guys go throu "that time of the month" more than females....
> *



specially at shows... bunch of whiners... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 12:58 PM~5852749
> *specially at shows... bunch of whiners...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sounds like youre callin someone out?? :ugh: :roflmao: j.k!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ughhhh!! i so wanna go home and go straight to bed!!! :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2006, 02:08 PM~5852800
> *:0 sounds like youre callin someone out?? :ugh: :roflmao: j.k!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 02:10 PM~5852820
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Only whining i would hear was from the originator of Spokes done Flopped :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 01:10 PM~5852820
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 02:11 PM~5852821
> *Only whining i would hear was from the originator of Spokes done Flopped   :biggrin:
> *



more like... 

www.onlyonebitchingaboutit.com/neverendingasking/samequestion/likea3yearold.php
:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

always meant to ask.but whats this spokes & juice thing i keep hearing about??


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: 









> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 12:02 PM~5852766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 02:22 PM~5852866
> *always meant to ask.but whats this spokes & juice thing i keep hearing about??
> *



ask Latin :biggrin: hes got the scoop...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 27 2006, 11:47 AM~5852307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 12:52 PM~5852709
> *but we have the benefit of not bleeding for a week :biggrin:
> *


keep talkin' bout my momma's ass and see how long you bleed when i bust you in the mouth, hater!!! 
:twak: :buttkick: :nono:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 02:18 PM~5852851
> *more like...
> 
> www.onlyonebitchingaboutit.com/neverendingasking/samequestion/likea3yearold.php
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you know i'll keep asking about spokes and juice.  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 02:23 PM~5852879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you know i'll keep asking about spokes and juice.    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 01:23 PM~5852878
> * :uh: YOU'RE MOM SMELLS LIKE ASS
> :thumbsup:
> keep talkin' bout my momma's ass and see how long you bleed when i bust you in the mouth, hater!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 02:22 PM~5852866
> *always meant to ask.but whats this spokes & juice thing i keep hearing about??
> *























thats what it was?... is?... we'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/07/27/yates.trial.ap/index.html

they should at LEAST put the damn man on trial for child endangerment or something.....his comments alone are self incriminating..... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 02:41 PM~5852964
> *
> thats what it was?... is?... we'll see.  :biggrin:
> *


cool..whens it come out?? 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 02:57 PM~5852997
> *cool..whens it come out??
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



1st 2 isuues came out... 3rd one is almost done, but on hold. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 27 2006, 02:59 PM~5853002
> *1st 2 isuues came out... 3rd one is almost done, but on hold.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 02:48 PM~5852989
> *http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/07/27/yates.trial.ap/index.html
> 
> they should at LEAST put the damn man on trial for child endangerment or something.....his comments alone are self incriminating..... :angry:
> *



cnn :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 01:23 PM~5852878
> *:uh:
> :uh: YOU'RE MOM SMELLS LIKE ASS
> YOU ALMOST HAD IT WHEN J WAS LIVIN W/US....HE DID ALL THE WORK BUT SOMEONE ELSE BENEFITED FROM IT
> ...


 :uh: :uh: ....NO LLORES MIJA


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 03:06 PM~5853035
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.primeportal.net/videos/tsahi_be...tion_071606.htm


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 03:06 PM~5853035
> *:biggrin:
> *


still no mail? 

i didnt have any today either.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 02:04 PM~5853025
> *:uh:  :uh: ....NO LLORES MIJA
> *



:uh: 

ANYWAYS, I GOT THAT CAR WASH CONCENTRATE FOR YOU BUT I COULDN'T WASN'T SURE IF I SHOULD HAVE PICKED UP SOME BLEACH WHITE FOR YOUR WHITE WALLS



OR FOR YOUR MOM'S DOO DOO BROWN TEETH!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 03:18 PM~5853114
> *:uh:
> 
> ANYWAYS, I GOT THAT CAR WASH CONCENTRATE FOR YOU BUT I COULDN'T WASN'T SURE IF I SHOULD HAVE PICKED UP SOME BLEACH WHITE FOR YOUR WHITE WALLSOR FOR YOUR MOM'S DOO DOO BROWN TEETH!
> *


USE WHITE OUT.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 03:18 PM~5853114
> *:uh:
> 
> ANYWAYS, I GOT THAT CAR WASH CONCENTRATE FOR YOU BUT I COULDN'T WASN'T SURE IF I SHOULD HAVE PICKED UP SOME BLEACH WHITE FOR YOUR WHITE WALLS
> ...


You coming down for the show afterall :cheesy: I'm gonna have some beer on ice in the parking lot ... you gotta help me finish it before they open the gates :biggrin: Hny ... you gonna help me out? :tongue:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 27 2006, 02:18 PM~5853114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like I'll be goin down there Saturday afternoon, thank goodness I won't have to be standing out there in the heat, I'll be sure to swing by and say hi though when I get there


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 03:46 PM~5853376
> *
> :uh: for his white walls or his momma's teeth.....she tried rust remover but it didn't work.......except her funk breath was rust free smelling for about a month :dunno:
> It looks like I'll be goin down there Saturday afternoon, thank goodness I won't have to be standing out there in the heat, I'll be sure to swing by and say hi though when I get there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i gotta shit...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 27 2006, 02:46 PM~5853376
> *
> :uh: for his white walls or his momma's teeth.....she tried rust remover but it didn't work.......except her funk breath was rust free smelling for about a month :dunno:
> It looks like I'll be goin down there Saturday afternoon, thank goodness I won't have to be standing out there in the heat, I'll be sure to swing by and say hi though when I get there
> *



did your mom ever get that permit so she can live in the city limits or is she still tied to that tree in the country?

talk about breath...man...your mom's smells like she eats shit sandwiches all day....

her place is by the lake and she smells worse than the damn water there.....pinche cochina mugrosa pestosa....haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 04:10 PM~5853515
> *i gotta shit...
> *


tMI


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 02:43 PM~5853341
> *You coming down for the show afterall  :cheesy: I'm gonna have some beer on ice in the parking lot ... you gotta help me finish it before they open the gates  :biggrin: Hny ... you gonna help me out? :tongue:
> *



man in san antonio...there were these dudes puttin em away like nothing....i know they were full!!! one of em was laid out on the trailer....drunk as hell...it's too damn hot to be drinking out in that heat.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 03:18 PM~5853108
> *still no mail?
> 
> i didnt have any today either.
> *


Got off the phone with pri media, they said I didnt send my forms in time, and I thought i was safe by sending them 1 month before deadline. They said show is soldout. Like I said is all politics, its who you know.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 04:44 PM~5853845
> *Got off the phone with pri media, they said I didnt send my forms in time, and I thought i was safe by sending them 1 month before deadline. They said show is soldout. Like I said is all politics, its who you know.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 04:44 PM~5853845
> *Got off the phone with pri media, they said I didnt send my forms in time, and I thought i was safe by sending them 1 month before deadline. They said show is soldout. Like I said is all politics, its who you know.
> *


wtf.. 

well, i know sending ahead of time dont mean shit..cause day of deadline they sort thru and see cars they want..thats reason for pictures..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 02:17 PM~5853581
> *tMI
> *


?? wtf is dat 
nevermind.. i know


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 03:44 PM~5853845
> *Got off the phone with pri media, they said I didnt send my forms in time, and I thought i was safe by sending them 1 month before deadline. They said show is soldout. Like I said is all politics, its who you know.
> *


that's bullshit...a few of the guys from the club sent their shit in the week of the deadline...one even with no photos and they got approved....

:angry: .that fucking sucks.... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 04:48 PM~5853877
> *wtf..
> 
> well, i know sending ahead of time dont mean shit..cause day of deadline they sort thru and see cars they want..thats reason for pictures..
> *


So you saying that LRM thinks his caddy is not worthy? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i just got off phone with brawd at primedia..she said im good to go.. spot reserved til 2pm.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:53 PM~5853914
> *So you saying that LRM thinks his caddy is not worthy?  :angry:
> *


Maybe their tired of seeing the caddy at the texas lrm shows, or maybe someone influenced them to deny me of entering the show. :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 03:44 PM~5853845
> *Got off the phone with pri media, they said I didnt send my forms in time, and I thought i was safe by sending them 1 month before deadline. They said show is soldout. Like I said is all politics, its who you know.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:53 PM~5853914
> *So you saying that LRM thinks his caddy is not worthy?  :angry:
> *


its be stupid..cause caddys tight..but never know what LRM is thinking now adays. maybe fk'rs have a caddy limit?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 04:56 PM~5853935
> *Maybe their tired of seeing the caddy at the texas lrm shows, or maybe someone influenced them to deny me of entering the show. :dunno:
> *


What is expected? Houston is going to represent what they got. Politics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 04:58 PM~5853957
> *its be stupid..cause caddys tight..but never know what LRM is thinking now adays.  maybe fk'rs have a caddy limit?
> *


LRM must want a caddy on dubs since that's basically what 3/4 of the mag is in advertising. needs to be changed to H.R.M.A. - High Rider Magazine Advertisement


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:01 PM~5853978
> *LRM must want a caddy on dubs since that's basically what 3/4 of the mag is in advertising.  needs to be changed to H.R.M.A. - High Rider Magazine Advertisement
> *



i'm gonna make mine a DONK!!!!

uuummm....NO...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 05:03 PM~5853987
> *i'm gonna make mine a DONK!!!!
> 
> uuummm....NO...
> *


Traditional Lowriding mag already owned them in quality.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 04:56 PM~5853935
> *Maybe their tired of seeing the caddy at the texas lrm shows, or maybe someone influenced them to deny me of entering the show. :dunno:
> *


maybe in application send in pic of your cars photoshopped with 26" wheels.. probably get a 20x20....then show up for setup on 13's.. lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:04 PM~5853993
> *Traditional Lowriding mag already owned them in quality.
> *



MY FAV. THING ABOUT LRM IS THE QUALITY OF RIDES. IF YOU WIN AT AN LRM SHOW, YOU KNOW YOU HAVE A NICE RIDE. NOW THEM PASSING OUT WALL PLAQUES INSTEAD OF TROPHIES THIS YR. IS A LIL OFF TO ME, BUT THAT'S THEM....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 05:07 PM~5854015
> *MY FAV. THING ABOUT LRM IS THE QUALITY OF RIDES. IF YOU WIN AT AN LRM SHOW, YOU KNOW YOU HAVE A NICE RIDE. NOW THEM PASSING OUT WALL PLAQUES INSTEAD OF TROPHIES THIS YR. IS A LIL OFF TO ME, BUT THAT'S THEM....
> *


Have you checked out a Traditional Lowriding magazine?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 03:56 PM~5853935
> *Maybe their tired of seeing the caddy at the texas lrm shows, or maybe someone influenced them to deny me of entering the show. :dunno:
> *



COME ON NOW...I DON'T THINK DENA HAS THAT MUCH PULL...HAHA...J/K DENA!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I just got a message from primedia, they said they found my paper work after all and I am pre reg and approved for 20x20. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:09 PM~5854031
> *Have you checked out a Traditional Lowriding magazine?
> *



not yet homie...is it tight??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 05:09 PM~5854036
> *I just got a message from primedia, they said they found my paper work after all and I am pre reg and approved for 20x20. :biggrin:
> *


Ok, who else has issues to discuss.....NEXT IN LINE PLEASE.. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 05:10 PM~5854039
> *not yet homie...is it tight??
> *


Nothing but quality rides, layouts, photos, etc... makes lowrider magazine look like a high school project.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:11 PM~5854043
> *Ok, who else has issues to discuss.....NEXT IN LINE PLEASE..  LOL
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

gas prices....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 05:12 PM~5854054
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> gas prices....
> *


Can't help you there man. I can only pass gas for you


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:13 PM~5854057
> *Can't help you there man.  I can only pass gas for you
> *



shit...if it works in my tank..pos have at it!!!! haha....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:13 PM~5854057
> *Can't help you there man.  I can only pass gas for you
> *


 :barf: :banghead: :around: :burn: :ugh: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: 

youre so nasty latin! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 05:15 PM~5854079
> *shit...if it works in my tank..pos have at it!!!! haha....
> *


I'll meet you this weekend with the mag so you can check it out.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:15 PM~5854087
> *I'll meet you this weekend with the mag so you can check it out.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i've been wanting to check it out....you got plans for sat night?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 05:18 PM~5854101
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i've been wanting to check it out....you got plans for sat night?
> *


somewhat. might end up at goofy's parents 30th anniversary later that night.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2006, 04:19 PM~5854109
> *somewhat.  might end up at goofy's parents 30th anniversary later that night.
> *



yeah..i was gonna ask if you were going to that...more than likely that's where we will be...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 27 2006, 05:09 PM~5854036
> *I just got a message from primedia, they said they found my paper work after all and I am pre reg and approved for 20x20. :biggrin:
> *


i made call for you.. told em i wasn't showing unless my homies cadi gets in too.. 







j/k


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 27 2006, 10:38 AM~5852245
> *a vendor took me to lunch at Treebeards ... :biggrin:
> *


thats some good food,,by the market square???been awhile


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 03:49 PM~5853886
> *?? wtf is dat
> nevermind.. i know
> *


its pretty much what I always say when you tell us you need to shit. We really dont care and you dont care that we dont care. The vicious cycle of reporting darkness' bowel movements continues. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 06:12 PM~5854934
> *its pretty much what I always say when you tell us you need to shit.  We really dont care and you dont care that we dont care.  The vicious cycle of reporting darkness' bowel movements continues. :uh:
> *


aww kiss my ass.. my big word user...

btw..
i just took a piss


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hey do yall know how much is it going to cost for additonal wrist bands


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

$25-30. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

25 bucks


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 07:33 PM~5855001
> *aww kiss my ass.. my big word user...
> 
> btw..
> ...


maybe if you expanded your vocabulary you wouldnt feel so inferior when I speak. My always defecating friend. :uh: 



:biggrin: Sup foo.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

hey danny,ill get the carpet for you tomorrow.ive been sick since wednesday and my huevos are real tender right now so i didnt want to move around so much.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2006, 07:25 PM~5855335
> *maybe if you expanded your vocabulary you wouldnt feel so inferior when I speak.  My always defecating friend.  :uh:
> :biggrin: Sup foo.
> *


umm yeah :uh: 


sup fagget :biggrin: 







84 caddy... when u pickin up ur shit.. u know they done right


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2006, 07:53 AM~5851107
> *$115 for electricity... :angry:
> *


MY FRIEND USED A JUMP BOX.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 27 2006, 10:57 AM~5851977
> *MARCUSTOMS, JUICED CUSTOMS,SUN GOD KUSTOMS, AND SWANGIN CUSTOMS
> *


YOU FORGOT LOS'S BACKYARD CUSTOMS. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 27 2006, 09:25 PM~5855341
> *hey danny,ill get the carpet for you tomorrow.ive been sick since wednesday and my huevos are real tender right now so i didnt want to move around so much.
> *


i would have been ok with just the 1st sentence.. didnt need to hear about ur huevos.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fucking astros suck.. if it werent for free grub and booze.. i'd have left by 3rd inning.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2006, 09:54 PM~5856107
> *fucking astros suck..  if it werent for free grub and booze.. i'd have left by 3rd inning.
> *


glad i sold my tickets :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my ticket had face value of $125.. i was thinkin of selling em.. o well


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like i will have my prereg available for someone who needs it, doesnt look like the 4 is going to make the show. if u know someone needing a prereg i will know forsure my tonite if its goign or not.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sup triple og money bags from tha clarke


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> looks like i will have my prereg available for someone who needs it, doesnt look like the 4 is going to make the show. if u know someone needing a prereg i will know forsure my tonite if its goign or not.
> [/quote u aint real


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > looks like i will have my prereg available for someone who needs it, doesnt look like the 4 is going to make the show. if u know someone needing a prereg i will know forsure my tonite if its goign or not.
> > [/quote u aint real
> 
> 
> we fucked with it til 1am last nite. couldnt get this HEI to run. turns over real fast but doesnt start. im gonna fuck with it today after work but i ran out of ideas already.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i could always trailer it with it not running and push it in, but thats not how i do things.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since the founder of national board of lowriders will not be in attendance. the rest of the NBL will also be absent from the show, as a display of unity.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2006, 08:07 AM~5857628
> *since the founder of national board of lowriders will not be in attendance. the rest of the NBL will also be absent from the show, as a display of unity.
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its my way or the highway bitches


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2006, 08:09 AM~5857636
> *its my way or the highway bitches
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it aint over yet i got ti 2pm saturday. im down but not out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2006, 07:52 AM~5857601
> *we fucked with it til 1am last nite. couldnt get this HEI to run. turns over real fast but doesnt start. im gonna fuck with it today after work but i ran out of ideas already.
> *


you check all your plugs for spark?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

make sure you have gas in it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

battery?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I busted my rear brake hose this week. too short for the 14's. replaced it with a caprice hose from autozone, about 2 inches longer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2006, 06:14 AM~5857656
> *make sure you have gas in it?
> *


it getting gas. spark might be the problem this is brand new electronic distributor fresh out the box gonna mess with it more today after work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2006, 08:22 AM~5857682
> *it getting gas. spark might be the problem this is brand new electronic distributor fresh out the box gonna mess with it more today after work
> *


new distributor.. sounds like problem.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2006, 06:22 AM~5857682
> *it getting gas. spark might be the problem this is brand new electronic distributor fresh out the box gonna mess with it more today after work
> *


check the rotor it might b cracked


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 08:17 AM~5857662
> *I busted my rear brake hose this week. too short for the 14's. replaced it with a caprice hose from autozone, about 2 inches longer.
> *


you talking about the single hose leading to the axle?

you got 14" cylinders in back? 

thats gangsta!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 27 2006, 03:48 PM~5853877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2006, 08:32 AM~5857710
> *you talking about the single hose leading to the axle?
> 
> you got 14" cylinders in back?
> ...



yea, the single hose to the axle.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave: sup my peeps


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2006, 08:07 AM~5857628
> *since the founder of national board of lowriders will not be in attendance. the rest of the NBL will also be absent from the show, as a display of unity.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 28 2006, 07:33 AM~5857711
> *I thought the reason for pictures were to give an idea of how many entries per class
> maybe?
> quality of rides comment: i remember a time or two seeing cars w/primer at lrm shows......correct me if i'm wrong....
> ...



the only time i have seen primered cars at an lrm show was in houston....they weren't even packing the halls that yr...so i guess they let just anyone in...

i remember the days when lrm would turn you away for a dent, broken or cracked windshield, etc....they were real picky....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2006, 07:09 AM~5857636
> *its my way or the highway bitches
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 06:34 AM~5857715
> *yea, the single hose to the axle.
> 
> *


u also coulda used a hose from a older model S-10 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What day you rolling in mike?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 07:40 AM~5857746
> *What day you rolling in mike?
> *


we are leaving here at 3:30 homie


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2006, 06:42 AM~5857755
> *we are leaving here at 3:30 homie
> *


Did you get my Pm?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 28 2006, 08:40 AM~5857745
> *u also coulda used a hose from a older model S-10 :biggrin:
> *



yeah, I heard those fit too. :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Djlatin sure you can count on it,see you at the show.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 08:36 PM~5855422
> *umm yeah :uh:
> sup fagget :biggrin:
> 84 caddy... when u pickin up ur shit.. u know they done right
> *


fagget? :uh: :angry: :biggrin: 

so how you been? We havent all chilled in a long ass time.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats the news Marcustoms? Where have you been?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Jul 27 2006, 04:56 PM~5853935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: I ain't scared!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2006, 06:28 PM~5854447
> *thats some good food,,by the market square???been awhile
> *


Yeah, that one ... what's his name was asking for you ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 28 2006, 08:47 AM~5857780
> *Djlatin sure you can count on it,see you at the show.
> *


Orale, thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard radio commercial last nite for LRM show.. thought ya'll were joking about paul wall being there. 

but they didnt mention dmx at all. 

:dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2006, 08:01 AM~5857847
> *heard radio commercial last nite for LRM show..  thought ya'll were joking about paul wall being there.
> 
> but they didnt mention dmx at all.
> ...



who all is SUPPOSE to be performing, tried to find info on lrm site but didn't come across any announcements


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 28 2006, 09:05 AM~5857871
> *who all is SUPPOSE to be performing, tried to find info on  lrm site but didn't come across any announcements
> *



Ramon Ayala y sus Bravos Del Norte


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 09:06 AM~5857876
> *Ramon Ayala y sus Bravos Del Norte
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 09:06 AM~5857876
> *Ramon Ayala y sus Bravos Del Norte
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 08:06 AM~5857876
> *Ramon Ayala y sus Bravos Del Norte
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 28 2006, 06:47 AM~5857781
> *fagget? :uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> so how you been?  We havent all chilled in a long ass time.
> *


lol..
nawi been gettinng my paint on.. and shit like that.. been real busy...yea. last time we chilled was at teras party


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hey whirlwind ..what welding supply store you work at??


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.myfoxdc.com/myfox/pages/News/De...TY&pageId=3.1.1


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 28 2006, 09:57 AM~5858146
> *http://www.myfoxdc.com/myfox/pages/News/De...TY&pageId=3.1.1
> 
> *




:0


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

LA PORTE Y?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Is MySpace down? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 10:13 AM~5858203
> *Is MySpace down? :dunno:
> *


You trying to get a hold of me??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 10:13 AM~5858203
> *Is MySpace down? :dunno:
> *



Alot of people are getting a message when trying to log on that their profile has been deleted... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 10:16 AM~5858212
> *Alot of people are getting a message when trying to log on that their profile has been deleted...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 10:16 AM~5858212
> *Alot of people are getting a message when trying to log on that their profile has been deleted...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 10:16 AM~5858212
> *Alot of people are getting a message when trying to log on that their profile has been deleted...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ha... losers..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I heard the 97.9 people talking about it this morning too. Talking about having to start from 0. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 28 2006, 09:16 AM~5858212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

DID I MISS SOMETHING? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 10:20 AM~5858235
> *DID I MISS SOMETHING? :dunno:
> *


hackers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 10:20 AM~5858241
> *hackers
> *



sounds like it. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 10:21 AM~5858245
> *sounds like it.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thought myspace was suppose to be hacker proof.. so much for that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Officer using computer hits citizen's car *


Richmond near Hillcroft was the scene of two accidents early Friday morning. 


KHOU-TV

The first HPD officer rear-ended a citizen's car.
Houston police said an officer using his squad car's computer rear-ended a citizen's car that was trying to stop at a light around 1:30 a.m. in the 7700 block of Richmond. 

"I think the officer might have been distracted while he was trying to work on the computer while he was driving down the street and just didn't notice when the citizen tried to stop in front of him as the light changed," HPD Sgt. David Runyan said. 

As both parties waited for an investigative team, the officer's supervisor arrived to try and block traffic from the scene. 

A suspected drunken driver side swiped the sergeant's car and kept driving. 

He was pulled over at Richmond and Dunvale. 

No one was injured in either accident. 


*


Fool was probably trying to log on to his myspace.com account wondering where all his friends on his list went!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 08:26 AM~5858282
> *Officer using computer hits citizen's car
> Richmond near Hillcroft was the scene of two accidents early Friday morning.
> 
> ...


marano pendejo


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I asked my co-worker to check out her myspace profile to see if it was still working ... she said it was and tried to login then she got the message "Invalid Friend ID. This user has either cancelled their membership, or their account has been deleted."  she hates me now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 10:26 AM~5858282
> *No one was injured in either accident.
> 
> Fool was probably trying to log on to his myspace.com account wondering where all his friends on his list went!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 10:30 AM~5858314
> *I asked my co-worker to check out her myspace profile to see if it was still working ... she said it was and tried to login then she got the message "Invalid Friend ID.  This user has either cancelled their membership, or their account has been deleted."    she hates me now
> *


damn you suck. LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 10:32 AM~5858329
> *damn you suck.  LOL
> *


so what the fuck ... do we have to start over or are they gonna fix it? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 10:33 AM~5858337
> *so what the fuck ... do we have to start over or are they gonna fix it? :dunno:
> *



call tom and ask him. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 09:33 AM~5858337
> *so what the fuck ... do we have to start over or are they gonna fix it? :dunno:
> *



last time it was messing up, I just gave it a day and it was back to normal....it didn't say it was deleted though........till now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh snap... Toms is deleted tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm glad you addressed the issue though....I thought Michael done figured out my password and deleted my page!!!! :angry: 

I almost feel guilty for thinking that way, maybe I should buy his mom a gift basket of bleach white and rust remover....her oral hygenic products :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*home invasion caught on tape...*


video
http://www.khou.com/sharedcontent/VideoPla...78059&catId=214


:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 10:34 AM~5858340
> *call tom and ask him.  :biggrin:
> *


Tom is kind of busy by the looks of it :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 28 2006, 10:39 AM~5858379
> *I'm glad you addressed the issue though....I thought Michael done figured out my password and deleted my page!!!! :angry:
> 
> I almost feel guilty for thinking that way, maybe I should buy his mom a gift basket of bleach white and rust remover....her oral hygenic products :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..weather looking better now for setup and show..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2006, 10:47 AM~5858443
> *ok..weather looking better now for setup and show..
> 
> 
> ...


BOUT TIME ... THIS SHIT SUCKS ... I'M A HAVE THE WEST NILE VIRUS BY THE TIME THE CAR SHOW COMES AROUND ... THE AIR WAS SO THICK / HUMID LAST NIGHT AND THE MOSQUITOS ATE MY ASS UP ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 10:49 AM~5858455
> *BOUT TIME ... THIS SHIT SUCKS ... I'M A HAVE THE WEST NILE VIRUS BY THE TIME THE CAR SHOW COMES AROUND ... THE AIR WAS SO THICK / HUMID LAST NIGHT AND THE MOSQUITOS ATE MY ASS UP ...
> *



:0


deep woods OFF! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 28 2006, 10:39 AM~5858379
> *I'm glad you addressed the issue though....I thought Michael done figured out my password and deleted my page!!!! :angry:
> 
> I almost feel guilty for thinking that way, maybe I should buy his mom a gift basket of bleach white and rust remover....her oral hygenic products :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure tom is getting backed up right now


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 10:50 AM~5858458
> *:0
> deep woods OFF!  :biggrin:
> *


I LIVE IN THE DEEP WOODS, ****** ... THEM MOSQUITOS DON'T GIVE A FK ABOUT NO OFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOME BIG ASS "I DUNNO WHAT THE FK IT WAS" JUMPED ON MY MAN'S NECK LAST NIGHT ... HE WAS LIKE WTF!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I SAID, WELCOME TO HOUSTON :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 10:53 AM~5858474
> *I'm sure tom is getting backed up right now
> 
> *




:barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 10:53 AM~5858480
> *I LIVE IN THE DEEP WOODS, ****** ... THEM MOSQUITOS DON'T GIVE A FK ABOUT NO OFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SOME BIG ASS "I DUNNO WHAT THE FK IT WAS" JUMPED ON MY MAN'S NECK LAST NIGHT ... HE WAS LIKE WTF!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I SAID, WELCOME TO HOUSTON :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2006, 11:02 AM~5858530
> *
> *



dont let JP read this... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my myspace was working fine.. untill about 15 mins ago.. i can log in but wont let me look at ,y homepage...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 28 2006, 09:39 AM~5858379
> *I'm glad you addressed the issue though....I thought Michael done figured out my password and deleted my page!!!! :angry:
> 
> I almost feel guilty for thinking that way, maybe I should buy his mom a gift basket of bleach white and rust remover....her oral hygenic products :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
uuuummmm...no :biggrin: 



aaaaawwwww that's so thoughtful....i guess i'll have to leave your mom here since i'm taking my car on the trailer....i sure was hoping to take her to bite the shit out of someone if they cut in line....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2006, 10:22 AM~5858676
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> uuuummmm...no :biggrin:
> aaaaawwwww that's so thoughtful....i guess i'll have to leave your mom here since i'm taking my car on the trailer....i sure was hoping to take her to bite the shit out of someone if they cut in line....
> *



c'mon now, it took that long to come up w/that :uh: 

:dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

JUST GOT THIS MESSAGE FROM TOM / MYSPACE ... :biggrin:

*Latest Update: 08:59AM PST, Friday, July 28th.
hiya - your accounts are not deleted. we're just moving some databases around to a new data center. we're workin on things right now.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 28 2006, 11:25 AM~5858694
> *c'mon now, it took that long to come up w/that  :uh:
> 
> :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


these momma putdowns are getting repetitious like mike jones rhyming.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 11:32 AM~5858735
> *these momma putdowns are getting repetitious like mike jones rhyming.
> *



mike who?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

we doing momma jokes? i got good one..

yo momma so hairy.. bigfoot took a picture of her.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 28 2006, 10:30 AM~5858724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Michael's mom's ststststutter? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




ok, I'll stop now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 28 2006, 11:33 AM~5858749
> *mike who?
> *


JONES!




















:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 11:35 AM~5858763
> *JONES!
> :uh:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WHAT TIME IS EVERY1 GOIN TO DROPOFF?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

KRAZYTOYZ

Anyone planning to attend/show at it?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276243

Support la raza.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jul 28 2006, 11:37 AM~5858783
> *WHAT TIME IS EVERY1 GOIN TO DROPOFF?
> *


i already did.. got a 20x20 right by entrance..








j/k


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 11:39 AM~5858797
> *KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> Anyone planning to attend/show at it?
> ...



we'll probably be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 09:33 AM~5858337
> *so what the fuck ... do we have to start over or are they gonna fix it? :dunno:
> *


you having myspace withdraws or wtf?!?!?! :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

one of ya'll call me private? told ya'll i dont answer those.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: G-Bodyman, *vandalized318*



:biggrin: :wave:

have you picked up the "package" yet?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 28 2006, 12:01 PM~5858942
> *you having myspace withdraws or wtf?!?!?! :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  Leave me alone!  I have been working on my car late every night ... I'm running on caffeine


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ALL WEEK I BEEN DRIVING MY CAR AND JAMMIN OLDIES..

 

Slippin into darkness
Take my mind beyond the trees
I was slippin into darkness
Take my mind beyond the trees


Where I talk to my brother, oh, oh, oh
Who never said their name


Slippin into darkness
When I heard my mother say
I was slippin into darkness
When I heard my mother say
Hey, whatd she say, whatd she say


You been slippin into darkness, oh, oh, oh
Pretty soon youre gonna pay


Oh, oh, oh, oh


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Welcome back B!! :cheesy: 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EX214GIRL, sixty8imp, Liv4Lacs


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

This sux ... I had so much work to do ... now I need to be working on my car


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it 5 yet???


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 28 2006, 02:11 PM~5859698
> *is it 5 yet???
> *


2:15pm cst


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

CLEANIN UP THE WHITEWALLS AND INTERIOR NOW IS HOTT AS HELL OUTSIDE TOO uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2006, 01:13 PM~5859720
> *2:15pm cst
> *


  

im ready to get outta here.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

will be there


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 28 2006, 10:25 AM~5858694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: weak!!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 10:39 AM~5858797
> *KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> Anyone planning to attend/show at it?
> ...



oh man...not sure if i can make this one....i have my daughters 1st birthday the next day....dammit...i may go to spectate... :biggrin: 

i'll see if anyone else can go to support....will try my best!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 28 2006, 02:11 PM~5859698
> *is it 5 yet???
> *


no shit ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 01:36 PM~5859843
> *no shit ...
> *



hey dena, myspace is back up

or at least my page is


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 28 2006, 01:37 PM~5859844
> *hey dena, myspace is back up
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WHAT'S UP JUAN....CALL ME HOMIE!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 02:36 PM~5859843
> *no shit ...
> *


  I still have two cars to finish by morning......    damn flu kicked my ass and really set me back


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 28 2006, 02:45 PM~5859872
> * I still have two cars to finish by morning......       damn flu kicked my ass and really set me back
> *


Do you need some help??? Let me know man, we'll come out there and help you tonight ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody want to come wash my car and shampoo my carpet? 

females preferably


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 28 2006, 02:47 PM~5859878
> *Do you need some help???  Let me know man, we'll come out there and help you tonight ...
> *


Thanks but help isnt what im lackin its time that i need


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 28 2006, 02:50 PM~5859883
> *Thanks but help isnt what im lackin its time that i need
> *


 well let me know ... I'm getting ready to get outta here ... need to take care of some last minute things ..  Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

so wheres the party at tonight?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 28 2006, 09:00 PM~5861903
> *so wheres the party at tonight?
> *


parking lot of reliant lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 28 2006, 10:06 PM~5861939
> *parking lot of reliant lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*2 DAYS TO THE SHOW...*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda quiet..wonder where everybodys at??

lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 29 2006, 05:50 PM~5865394
> *
> *


what happen fool? didnt u get in?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

That place got pretty packed, really early! Kudos to all my early birds, I got there at 12:15 :cheesy:
See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i got a tan.. well least my left arm did from having it out the car window. 
:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2006, 06:00 PM~5865437
> *what happen fool? didnt u get in?
> *



nah. we went home... too tired I remembered why I dont like doing the show thing.
and then just thinking of tomorrow 
:roflmao: 
we were in the "pendejos that didnt pre-reg." section (roped off from the smart people), went to the pre-reg section on a hook-up :thumbsup: . we were parked next to people that had gotten there at 12pm :0 we got there at 5:30am :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im tired... i was one of the early birds who went there at 12...see yall tommorow..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so... whos cruising tonight? :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 29 2006, 07:22 PM~5865750
> *so... whos cruising tonight?  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


"pendejos that didnt pre-reg."


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2006, 07:49 PM~5865856
> *"pendejos that didnt pre-reg."
> *



pendejos c.c.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah when people do go cruise.. no one shows up.. people make excuses...

some even say they on there way.. but never show up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2006, 07:51 PM~5865863
> *yeah when people do go cruise.. no one shows up.. pr makes excuse...
> 
> some even say they on there way.. but never show up
> *



:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody see Dena? i didnt


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2006, 07:52 PM~5865866
> *anybody see Dena?  i didnt
> *


i didnt


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

It surprised me to see soo many people there so early. We got there some time between midnight and 1am and there were people already there. Damn Bad Influences. :angry: j/k


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2006, 05:52 PM~5865866
> *anybody see Dena?  i didnt
> *


not me...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2006, 08:00 PM~5865903
> *It surprised me to see soo many people there so early. We got there some time between midnight and 1am and there were people already there. Damn Bad Influences.  :angry:        j/k
> *



they are always down...  cool peeps too.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 29 2006, 06:01 PM~5865912
> *they are always down...    cool peeps too.
> *


a bunch of cool retards..
:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I am glad we got there when we did because people who got there at 3-4am were #250-300 in line. We managed to get in the building without too many people cuting in front of us, even though a bunch tried.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2006, 06:07 PM~5865936
> *I am glad we got there when we did because people who got there at 3-4am were #250-300 in line. We managed to get in the building without too many people cuting in front of us, even though a bunch tried.
> *


yea... thats true... my feet hurt


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2006, 08:07 PM~5865936
> *I am glad we got there when we did because people who got there at 3-4am were #250-300 in line. We managed to get in the building without too many people cuting in front of us, even though a bunch tried.
> *



no way, people trying to cut in line, I dont believe you... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Mine too but they feel better that I slept a few hours. I already have my ride in the morning so no one needs to come pick me up, if anything changes I will call you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2006, 08:07 PM~5865936
> *I am glad we got there when we did because people who got there at 3-4am were #250-300 in line. We managed to get in the building without too many people cuting in front of us, even though a bunch tried.
> *


i showed up around 730am.. and was like #192.. 

i saw a couple of cars try to cut in line,unsuccessfully.. dont recall which club they were from.. heard of some others that did get in... who weren't even preregistered. :0 but didnt see for myself.. 

only ones i really saw being let in ahead of the line were vendors.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2006, 06:10 PM~5865954
> *Mine too but they feel better that I slept a few hours. I already have my ride in the morning so no one needs to come pick me up, if anything changes I will call you.
> *


koo... just holla at me.. might ride with ya in the morn.. what time u headed up there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks to mike (mac2lac) for hookin a ni99a up with some a/c and cold drinks.. man.. i was fucking frying out there.. had bad headache when i left.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha..just remembered something.. had my uncle come bring me some grub..and my niece was with em.. she was amazed by the cars.. she said "danny.. wheres xibit at?" i was like "what you mean?"..she's like "you know xibit from Pimp My Ride.. aint this Pimp My Ride". 



:roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

THANX TO mac2lac FOR THE TACOS TOO AND COLD BOTTLE WATERS....THAT SUN WAS BURNIN THE BLACK OFF MY ASS LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jul 29 2006, 06:47 PM~5866078
> *THANX TO mac2lac FOR THE TACOS TOO AND COLD BOTTLE WATERS....THAT SUN WAS BURNIN THE BLACK OFF MY ASS LOL
> *


lol.. u aint the only one.. plus i had on all black to... black on black on black. on black..

damn.. aloto of black


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i heard LRM was letting a specific car club cut in line and when that happen other car clubs gave the finger to that club even the cop said that they coundnt do anything about that cuz they were blocking the exit.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 29 2006, 08:08 PM~5866146
> *i heard LRM was letting a specific car club cut in line and when that happen other car clubs gave the finger to that club even the cop said that they coundnt do anything about that cuz they were blocking the exit.
> *


hmm,i wonder what club that was


----------



## 1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY (Oct 17, 2005)

I WONDER


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was the deal big bird


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

have u been to the shop


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here are a few pics of the HOUSTON STYLEZ line up at the show.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

damn you gotta show up at 6am to get a spot in the show?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

nope more like midnight day before the show :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 29 2006, 10:50 PM~5866789
> *nope more like midnight day before the show  :uh:
> *


That's right 



and now the bikes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kool.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena did your car make it??? 

mine did  











maaco paint, krylon and all


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2006, 02:40 PM~5865115
> *kinda quiet..wonder where everybodys at??
> 
> lol
> ...


clean car


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2006, 10:16 PM~5867146
> *dena did your car make it???
> 
> mine did
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: now dat's hella fucken gangsta.









That aint no maaco paint :twak: :twak:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 29 2006, 07:08 PM~5866146
> *i heard LRM was letting a specific car club cut in line and when that happen other car clubs gave the finger to that club even the cop said that they coundnt do anything about that cuz they were blocking the exit.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 30 2006, 12:05 AM~5867327
> *
> *


so you think cuttin in line is cool or what


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2006, 11:16 PM~5867146
> *dena did your car make it???
> 
> mine did
> ...


NICE FOUR INDEED


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2006, 12:06 AM~5867334
> *so you think cuttin in line is cool or what
> *


:uh: NU UH....I'D PROLLY GET MAD TO....

I DID  CUZ I WANTED TO KNOW WHAT CLUB THEY WERE REFERRING TO...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 30 2006, 01:20 AM~5867163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it is.. cost em $199. 00 + tax. embassador paint special.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cutting in line is no bueno for the raza...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hell no is not good especially when other guys have been there scence 12am that scucks u take the time off to get there and they just put u behind somebody that got there at 10am


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 30 2006, 11:41 AM~5868185
> *hell no is not good especially when other guys have been there scence 12am that scucks u take the time off to get there and they just put u behind somebody  that got there at 10am*




thats gonna be me next year, after I pre-register a couple of months before. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. im home.. i was probably 1st one out the door! was in hurry, had to poo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

LRM Was awesome....see ya'll next week at the picnic!!!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nachos and 1 drink = $11.. wtf.. 


and nachos gave me gas.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 30 2006, 10:55 PM~5871391
> *pics?
> *


how da fk u suppose to take pics of gas? 

you can go ask lone star to smell his car.. cause i farted on it.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol it was a good show did sixty8impala took any prices your car looks nice


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

This girl was cool as fuck. Felt like I known her for years.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

The Infamous Lowrider Chick


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 30 2006, 11:08 PM~5871485
> *The Infamous Lowrider Chick
> 
> 
> ...




those chairs are gangsta!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 30 2006, 11:08 PM~5871485
> *The Infamous Lowrider Chick
> 
> 
> ...


she looks familiar.. but she walked by and didnt much as wave hi.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2006, 11:12 PM~5871513
> *she looks familiar..  but she walked by and didnt much as wave hi.
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 30 2006, 11:06 PM~5871461
> *lol  it was a good show did sixty8impala took any prices your car looks nice
> *


only took a cam phone pic.. i forgot my digital. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is what I did today, while ya'll hung out at the show...










:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 30 2006, 11:16 PM~5871546
> *this is what I did today, while ya'll hung out at the show...
> 
> 
> ...


played with ur brake light?

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2006, 11:22 PM~5871588
> *played with ur brake light?
> 
> :dunno:
> *



my plaque foolio... its hanging now... :biggrin:


before pic on my avatar.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 30 2006, 11:24 PM~5871595
> *my plaque foolio... its hanging now...  :biggrin:
> *


did you do it with bent round bar?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2006, 11:25 PM~5871599
> *did you do it with bent round bar?
> *



I bent the pipe with a pipe bender :cheesy: .

took 30 mins.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

check it.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=270611


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow this show was the worst ive ever been to in houston...go lo was so unorganized ......and the judging was wack........alot of people got screwed already talked to a few and i hear the same......what do u guys think?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i thought it was good


----------



## Caddy4DatAZZ (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 30 2006, 11:50 PM~5871760
> *wow this show was the worst ive ever been to in houston...go lo was so unorganized ......and the judging was wack........alot of people got screwed already talked to a few and i hear the same......what do u guys think?
> *


I believe the judging for the hop was questionable....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 30 2006, 10:51 PM~5871765
> *i thought it was good
> *


yeah it was cool turn out was nice attendance looked good


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 30 2006, 10:50 PM~5871760
> *wow this show was the worst ive ever been to in houston...go lo was so unorganized ......and the judging was wack........alot of people got screwed already talked to a few and i hear the same......what do u guys think?
> *


Good, but my legs hurt more than after any oher show I've been too.....anyone else?

I need a massage.....my back hurt like a mutha!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 30 2006, 09:51 PM~5871765
> *i thought it was good
> *


 me too... it was better than last year


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alot of nice cars at the show.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2006, 11:30 PM~5872033
> *alot of nice cars at the show.
> *


 Yeah man I seen all that chrome you got in there. That bitch is lookin badd. What you get afterall ?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2006, 09:12 PM~5829524
> *ima start charging tha batts for sunday and ima be ready fo da park afterwards
> *


Wassup PAUL WALL!!!! You got them switches in there? How many you got? Four?! Awwwwww Thats fake than a BITCH!!! Pop a switch for me. I'll give you a dollar. WHAT THE FUCK??!!!(Lookin at your rear wheel) AWWW thats fake than a bitch!!! MANN YOU FAKE THAN A BITCH !!!!! Can you buy us some tacos???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 30 2006, 10:36 PM~5872067
> *Yeah man I seen all that chrome you got in there. That bitch is lookin badd. What you get afterall ?
> *


1st in my class but i think i was in a class by myself, and 3rd overall traditional. wasnt expecting that. i think the show was pretty good i had fun


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

well the worst of the show was set up people getting there the day before...searching every car, what a waste of time...if you had your shit on a trailer you should be last...some guys had a bike..yes single bike and two cars had to be searched for a single bike...one for the bike and one for the set up....if you have more than the vehicle going into the show it should be back of the line bitch...then about half the assholes waiting in line knew they were going to be next, but they had to pull up then get out and pop hood and trunk....when they were sitting in line for hours they could have done that alot sooner...(prior to pull up to be searched). for the most part the show was good but the setup was shit and allowing every rapper who wants to sell his cds to play it as loud as he wants....ok one song is ok but being able to hear 5 at the same time six hours later, is it any wonder we have headaches?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:uh: WTF?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Caddy4DatAZZ+Jul 30 2006, 11:53 PM~5871774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.. maybe your new to all this.. but thats ways its been.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jul 30 2006, 10:50 PM~5871760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make up your mind homeboy. Worst ever or looked good? I agree with the miscommunications with the reliant staff, but that aside, the show seemed good to me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2006, 03:24 AM~5872877
> *:uh: WTF?
> *


Crystal. Lucky BAstard :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

don't u hate when people pose?Like sayin they own a particular car but come 2 find out its someones EX-husband..humm.husband.so the person i'm talkin bout must be female i wonder  :dunno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

congrats 2 all the winners yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

All kinds of drama haha
The girl in pink took a pic for us (Big Rick and I) and her boyfriend apparently got mad. She ran into us later saying he ditched her there. Fellas its only a picture....your girl is still going home WITH YOU :uh: 



After that, she basically hung out with us most of the day.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 07:54 AM~5873120
> *All kinds of drama haha
> The girl in pink took a pic for us (Big Rick and I) and her boyfriend apparently got mad.  She ran into us later saying he ditched her there. Fellas its only a picture....your girl is still going home WITH YOU :uh:
> 
> ...



TROUBLE MAKER! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 06:56 AM~5873121
> *TROUBLE MAKER!  :cheesy:
> *



yo no, dile a rick! HAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 05:54 AM~5873120
> *All kinds of drama haha
> The girl in pink took a pic for us (Big Rick and I) and her boyfriend apparently got mad.  She ran into us later saying he ditched her there. Fellas its only a picture....your girl is still going home WITH YOU :uh:
> 
> ...


kinda cute but that pitbull tat kills it 4 me :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 31 2006, 07:59 AM~5873125
> *kinda cute but that pitbull tat kills it 4 me :barf:
> *



thats the truth!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 31 2006, 06:59 AM~5873125
> *kinda cute but that pitbull tat kills it 4 me :barf:
> *


I think it reads something like Straight from the Ghetto Shady Timbers. We kinda adopted her for a while until someone else took her off our hands. :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 06:03 AM~5873135
> *I think it reads something like Straight from the Ghetto    Shady Timbers.  We kinda adopted her for a while until someone else took her off our hands. :0
> *


u should show nix that trick mayb he coulda got rid of racetrac n san anto :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 31 2006, 07:07 AM~5873140
> *u should show nix that trick mayb he coulda got rid of racetrac n san anto :biggrin:
> *


what ever happened to Racetrac?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 07:54 AM~5873120
> *All kinds of drama haha
> The girl in pink took a pic for us (Big Rick and I) and her boyfriend apparently got mad.  She ran into us later saying he ditched her there. Fellas its only a picture....your girl is still going home WITH YOU :uh:
> 
> ...


home wrecka!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 30 2006, 11:49 PM~5872149
> *Wassup PAUL WALL!!!! You got them switches in there? How many you got? Four?!  Awwwwww Thats fake than a BITCH!!! Pop a switch for me. I'll give you a dollar. WHAT THE FUCK??!!!(Lookin at your rear wheel) AWWW thats fake than a bitch!!!    MANN YOU FAKE THAN A BITCH !!!!!  Can you buy us some tacos???
> *


I think Webster and that other kid were like the funniest shit that happened to us all day yesterday. I have never been asked for money so many times in a 2 hour period before in my life!! :angry: From now on we go to MacGregor and not venture off. OST is a tire-unfriendly street right Slim? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 07:19 AM~5873163
> *home wrecka!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: just a picture. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 08:22 AM~5873168
> *:dunno: just a picture. :biggrin:
> *


sure.. playa..

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so who were the no-show's????

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 06:24 AM~5873178
> *so who were the no-show's????
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 07:23 AM~5873171
> *sure..  playa..
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


This is the pose that was responsible, not me. HAHA It was an innocent enough picture.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 06:19 AM~5873163
> *home wrecka!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHEN ARE WE GONNA LIFT THAT 68. MY SETUP MIGHT BE FORSALE VERY SOON. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 31 2006, 08:26 AM~5873184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did u hit it? get a #?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 08:34 AM~5873206
> *:0  indeed
> did u hit it? get a #?
> *



that 68 is hella clean bro. I like the patterns on it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 07:34 AM~5873206
> *:0  indeed
> did u hit it? get a #?
> *


Actually a "lil scrappy" from Dopehouse took her off our hands. i wasnt trying to responsible for a high and barred out chick at a car show. :0 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Jul 31 2006, 08:35 AM~5873208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont mind high..but barred out brawds are annoying. never again.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 07:41 AM~5873228
> *thanks
> i dont mind high..but barred out brawds are annoying. never again.
> *


I agree.


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 30 2006, 09:50 PM~5871760
> *wow this show was the worst ive ever been to in houston...go lo was so unorganized ......and the judging was wack........alot of people got screwed already talked to a few and i hear the same......what do u guys think?
> *


I would have to agree, I saw the weirdest things win at this show, there were at least 3 sweepstakes winners that were questionable to say the least, but I would also have to agree with the one who said this is the way it's always been! The outside line the, the judging, the favortism, these are all things that have always been this way and will never change, because it's Lowrider Magazine!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2006, 10:12 PM~5871513
> *she looks familiar..  but she walked by and didnt much as wave hi.
> *


I'm so sorry.... I'm was in my own little world..... But I promise I'll say hi at the picnic i f you go.... promise....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2006, 11:39 AM~5858797
> *KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276243
> ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 29 2006, 05:33 PM~5865569
> *nah. we went home... too tired I remembered why I dont like doing the show thing.
> and then just thinking of tomorrow
> :roflmao:
> ...


I saw you in line and waved, but I guess you didn't see me :dunno: I recognized your car from your pics, it's clean 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 29 2006, 06:52 PM~5865866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 






> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 30 2006, 12:16 AM~5867146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told Michael "Damn they are treating us like the Katrina Evacuees!!!" :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 31 2006, 06:28 AM~5873087
> *don't u hate when people pose?Like sayin they own a particular car but come 2 find out its someones EX-husband..humm.husband.so the person i'm talkin bout must be female i wonder   :dunno:
> *


 :uh: Michael asked me to drive his car for him, I swear I wasn't posing..... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

My kids were so tired afterward, rode back to bryan w/me:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Someone tried to break into Luis's car in the parking lot, they didn't get in but they fkd up his driver side door


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 09:32 AM~5873431
> *I saw you in line and waved, but I guess you didn't see me  :dunno: I recognized your car from your pics, it's clean
> :dunno:
> *




:wave: 
saw ya'll a couple of times driving the opposite direction, trying to make that u-turn and cut in line :angry: , :biggrin: .

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 08:45 AM~5873488
> *:wave:
> saw ya'll a couple of times driving the opposite direction, trying to make that u-turn and cut in line  :angry: ,  :biggrin: .
> 
> ...



THAT WAS MICHAEL I SWEAR, HE JUST WANTED ME W/HIM IN LINE SO HE COULD KEEP AN EYE ON HIS CAR I GUESS......HE'S THE ONE THAT BLOCKED BOTH DIRECTIONS OF TRAFFIC, I DID THE "LOGICAL" THING AND DROVE DOWN, TURNED AROUND AND GOT IN LINE......  

IT WAS SO HOT!!! MY NAVIGATOR WAS ALL FOGGED UP FROM THE AC, AND I WAS HALF A MILE AWAY SWEATIN MY ASS OFF IN HIS CAR....... :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Photos that damn Hezbollah

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,,...5007220,00.html


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 08:50 AM~5873507
> *Photos that damn Hezbollah
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,,...5007220,00.html
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Jul 31 2006, 09:44 AM~5873483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remember ya'll blocking traffic.. i was thinkin "cops aint gonna like this"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 09:50 AM~5873507
> *Photos that damn Hezbollah
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,,...5007220,00.html
> *


 i didnt see them at the show? what room where they in?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 10:00 AM~5873550
> *same happen to me years ago..
> i remember ya'll blocking traffic..    i was thinkin "cops aint gonna like this"
> *



people from Bryan are troublemakers... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 10:02 AM~5873555
> *i didnt see them at the show?  what room where they in?
> 
> 
> ...



I see 8 dead "civilians"... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 09:00 AM~5873550
> *same happen to me years ago..
> i remember ya'll blocking traffic..    i was thinkin "cops aint gonna like this"
> *


correction.....**MICHAEL**......




> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 09:02 AM~5873557
> *people from Bryan are troublemakers...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: again **MICHAEL**

he's off today so he can't get on and defend himself till tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I thought the show was good, the only real problem I saw was with the usuall line cutting during move in. Did anyone one else notice the ironic justice by the front door? The Black chevelle Blasting heavy metal all day next to the rappers who ussually are blasting there cds all day. Now they get a taste of there own bullshit. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 09:07 AM~5873579
> *
> he's off today so he can't get on and defend himself till tomorrow :biggrin:
> *



IT JUST HIT ME, HE'S HOME W/ALL THREE KIDS TODAY HAHAHHAHHA......AND DEAD TIRED FROM THE SHOW I'M SURE......HOW FUNNY

I'M GLAD TOO B/C HE'S GONNA BE TALKING MESS ABOUT ME......FOR THE RECORD, YES I SEE NOW, NO SLEEP, DRIVING ALL NIGHT, WAITING IN LINE IN THE HEAT......SETTING UP......AFTER ALL THAT, I DIDN'T WANT TO DO ANYTHING THAT NIGHT......I ALREADY TOLD HIM THIS IN PERSON BUT I'M SURE HE WANTS TO RUB IT IN!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 31 2006, 09:08 AM~5873588
> *I thought the show was good, the only real problem I saw was with the usuall line cutting during move in. Did anyone one else notice the ironic justice by the front door? The Black chevelle Blasting heavy metal all day next to the rappers who ussually are blasting there cds all day. Now they get a taste of there own bullshit.  :biggrin:
> *



i didnt see anyone cut in line......................i did see a club TRYING to cut, but got stopped by HOUSTON :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 31 2006, 10:08 AM~5873588
> *I thought the show was good, the only real problem I saw was with the usuall line cutting during move in. Did anyone one else notice the ironic justice by the front door? The Black chevelle Blasting heavy metal all day next to the rappers who ussually are blasting there cds all day. Now they get a taste of there own bullshit.  :biggrin:
> *



that black chevelle was badass, but they threw him in the wrong damn class, he won 2nd place custom compact sweepstakes :uh: :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 31 2006, 09:11 AM~5873602
> *i didnt see anyone cut in line......................i did see a club TRYING to cut, but got stopped by HOUSTON :biggrin:
> *


It wasn't just one club there were a few other too but mostly one.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 31 2006, 09:14 AM~5873612
> *that black chevelle was badass, but they threw him in the wrong damn class, he won 2nd place custom compact sweepstakes  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Yea that was odd but I don't know what else they could hap put him in, but he deffenently deserved some kind of sweeps.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 31 2006, 09:08 AM~5873588
> *I thought the show was good, the only real problem I saw was with the usuall line cutting during move in. Did anyone one else notice the ironic justice by the front door? The Black chevelle Blasting heavy metal all day next to the rappers who ussually are blasting there cds all day. Now they get a taste of there own bullshit.  :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah that car was the SHIT!!!!! of course being a metal head myself, gives that car an unfair advantage. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i witnessed 1st hand one club steady trying to sneak in.. suspiciously bringing mcdonalds for one of the LRM guys!! they still didnt sneak in though

:scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 09:17 AM~5873626
> *i witnessed 1st hand one club steady trying to sneak in..  suspiciously bringing mcdonalds for one of the LRM guys!!   they still didnt sneak in though
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


McDonalds? Man if I was an LRM guy I'd take insult. Bring me some Fukking Chillis or something (at least Fuddruckers). Mcdonalds haha :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry to do it but I gotta add MY two cents on this whole show topic.......not influenced by anyone.......

I THINK IT WAS A GOOD SHOW, MY ONLY COMPLAINTS HAD TO DO W/RELIANT STAFF OR GOLO, WHICHEVER, BOTH SEEMED TO BE DISORGANIZED BUT I PERSONALLY THINK THAT HOUSTON AS A CITY, WHOLE, ALL CLUBS, ALL ORGANIZATIONS, ALL PEOPLE, REPRESENTED HARD!!! EVERYONE LOOKED LIKE THEY HAD THEIR SHINE ON.....PEOPLE WERE VERY FRIENDLY, FOLKS I HAD NEVER MET, MY KIDS PLAYED W/OTHER FOLK'S KIDS, IT WAS A DIFFERENT ATMOSPHERE FROM MY PREVIOUS CAR SHOW EXPERIENCES (ALMOST 8YRS.) SO I PERSONALLY WAS IMPRESSED......I THINK SHORTY, KRAZY TOYS (NICE TO MEET YOU JUAN), ROLLERZ ONLY, TRUE EMINENCE, HOUSTON STYLEZ, EMPIRE, BLVD ACES, ROYAL TOUCH (OF COURSE) AND COUNTLESS OTHER CLUBS (SORRY IF I DIDN'T MENTION YOU) ALONG W/SOLO RIDERS HAD A HAND IN MAKING THIS ONE MEMORABLE SHOW, EVERYONE SHOULD BE PROUD  

AGAIN, JUST MY OPINION.

CATHY CORDOVA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2006, 11:12 PM~5871513
> *she looks familiar..  but she walked by and didnt much as wave hi.
> *


She probably didn't see you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 30 2006, 11:50 PM~5871760
> *wow this show was the worst ive ever been to in houston...go lo was so unorganized ......and the judging was wack........alot of people got screwed already talked to a few and i hear the same......what do u guys think?
> *


it was a good one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 07:54 AM~5873120
> *All kinds of drama haha
> The girl in pink took a pic for us (Big Rick and I) and her boyfriend apparently got mad.  She ran into us later saying he ditched her there. Fellas its only a picture....your girl is still going home WITH YOU :uh:
> 
> ...


is that the chick that swallowed 5 bars and had to sit since she was spacing out?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 10:22 AM~5873647
> *She probably didn't see you
> *


maybe i lost pound or two and didnt recognize me.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 09:25 AM~5873660
> *maybe i lost pound or two and didnt recognize me..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
I recognized your car, I told Michael that when I talked to you the first time you looked at me crazy......too funny, I thought you would've recognized me from the party pics I posted, I had my hair in a chongo and no makeup but still same person! how long did it take you to figure it out?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 09:24 AM~5873659
> *is that the chick that swallowed 5 bars and had to sit since she was spacing out?
> *


I dont know...how many other barred out chicks did you run into yesterday? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:27 AM~5873672
> *I dont know...how many other barred out chicks did you run into yesterday? :0
> *


she was with rick walking around yesterday. she sat next to the 18 wheeler since she was tripping hard. some of her own vatos found her and took her since her boyfriend ditched her.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Dena, where the hell were you?!?!!??! Girl I don't even like beer but Saturday I sure could've used one, I was looking to collect.... :angry: had to settle for dr. b


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 29 2006, 07:52 PM~5865866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't make it ... I got half way there and my car broke down and caught fire in Almeda ... congrats on making it to the show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 10:26 AM~5873668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> I recognized your car, I told Michael that when I talked to you the first time you looked at me crazy......too funny, I thought you would've recognized me from the party pics I posted, I had my hair in a chongo and no makeup but still same person!  how long did it take you to figure it out?
> *


a while.. im kinda slow.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 10:31 AM~5873692
> *Dena, where the hell were you?!?!!??!  Girl I don't even like beer but Saturday I sure could've used one, I was looking to collect.... :angry:  had to settle for dr. b
> *



dr. b is the s**t... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 09:29 AM~5873680
> *she was with rick walking around yesterday.  she sat next to the 18 wheeler since she was tripping hard.  some of her own vatos found her and took her since her boyfriend ditched her.
> *


hmm I guess. Last time I saw her a dopehouse guy was with her. After me no sabe. I hope she is ok :0 :biggrin: Yeah, for a while it was me, rick and the 2 V's Vanessa and Velia(I think that was her name).


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 10:31 AM~5873693
> *
> No, I didn't make it ... I got half way there and my car broke down and caught fire in Almeda ... congrats on making it to the show
> *




that sucks...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 10:32 AM~5873698
> *a while.. im kinda slow.
> *


i remember cars easier.. thats why i honked when ya'll were shutting down fannin street.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 10:31 AM~5873692
> *Dena, where the hell were you?!?!!??!  Girl I don't even like beer but Saturday I sure could've used one, I was looking to collect.... :angry:  had to settle for dr. b
> *


Sorry chica ... I owe you ... I was burning the fuck up a few miles from Reliant and so was my car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 10:32 AM~5873700
> *dr. b is the s**t...  :biggrin:
> *


mike hooked me up with a dr B too!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 09:33 AM~5873708
> *Sorry chica ... I owe you ... I was burning the fuck up a few miles from Reliant and so was my car
> *


That sucks! What kinda catch fire are you talking about like a small engine compartment type or.....something worse? :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jul 31 2006, 09:31 AM~5873693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, next H-Town visit, I'll buy YOU a beer


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:35 AM~5873721
> *That sucks!  What kinda catch fire are you talking about like a small engine compartment type or.....something worse? :0
> *


yeah, small one ... the car had turned off and I was trying to restart it ... flames came out from under the hood ... I jumped out the car and opened the hood and took off the sombrero and called my uncles and waited for them to come help me out ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:32 AM~5873702
> *hmm I guess.  Last time I saw her a dopehouse guy was with her.  After me no sabe.  I hope she is ok  :0  :biggrin:  Yeah, for a while it was me, rick and the 2 V's Vanessa and Velia(I think that was her name).
> *


Delilah, i think she was referring to you when she was telling me that someone kept telling her that some vato met her before at Hooters. she said the weird friend of yours. i was like "who? :dunno: she said the photographer. i said oh, albert el homie.  

BTW: Saw Spanky at the show.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 10:37 AM~5873737
> *Delilah, i think she was referring to you when she was telling me that someone kept telling her that some vato met her before at Hooters.  she said the weird friend of yours.  i was like "who?  :dunno:  she said the photographer.  i said oh, albert el homie.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah.. relian people sucked.. consession prices sucked.. lrm people sucked.. but yeah.. it was good show as far as clubs and meeting people.. you could feel da love in da air!! :biggrin:


except lone star.. something wrong with that man..






j/k


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 09:37 AM~5873737
> *Delilah, i think she was referring to you when she was telling me that someone kept telling her that some vato met her before at Hooters.  she said the weird friend of yours.  i was like "who?  :dunno:  she said the photographer.  i said oh, albert el homie.
> 
> BTW:  Saw Spanky at the show.
> ...


WTF?!? so I am weird now? Whatever.....no thats not who I meant. Delilah showed up later. I was refering to the two girls in that previous pic. Vanessa the barred out chick and Velia the chick in the gold top. Las dos se pusieron grifas en el banio.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 09:38 AM~5873751
> *yeah..  relian people sucked.. consession prices sucked.. lrm people sucked..  but yeah.. it was good show as far as clubs and meeting people..  you could feel da love in da air!!  :biggrin:
> except lone star..  something wrong with that man..
> j/k
> *



I agree w/most of that comment, and I saw a bunch of kids occupied w/Rollerz Only Balloons :biggrin: thankful parents (myself included) :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el homie Liv4Lacs


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 09:38 AM~5873751
> *yeah..  relian people sucked.. consession prices sucked.. lrm people sucked..  but yeah.. it was good show as far as clubs and meeting people..  you could feel da love in da air!!  :biggrin:
> except lone star..  something wrong with that man..
> j/k
> *



Naw he even talked to *ME*. I kinda forced it outta him, but I was giving him well deserved props on his car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:42 AM~5873770
> *WTF?!? so I am weird now?  Whatever.....no thats not who I meant.  Delilah showed up later.  I was refering to the two girls in that previous pic.  Vanessa the barred out chick and Velia the chick in the gold top.  Las dos se pusieron grifas en el banio.
> *


she thinks all my homies are weird. :dunno: 

Guess we aren't del Barrio


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:43 AM~5873781
> *Naw he even talked to ME.  I kinda forced it outta him, but I was giving him well deserved props on his car.
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:43 AM~5873781
> *Naw he even talked to ME.  I kinda forced it outta him, but I was giving him well deserved props on his car.
> *


yeah i know.. i was j/k.. me and that ***** go back like recliners..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 09:44 AM~5873788
> *pics?
> *


I didnt ask the homie to take a pic with me to prove i spoke to him. ellie you r loco ahahah. Its one of those Ripley's Believe it or Not type things.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:47 AM~5873805
> *I didnt ask the homie to take a pic with me to prove i spoke to him.  ellie you r loco ahahah.  Its one of those Ripley's Believe it or Not type things.
> *



It'll become an urban myth... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:47 AM~5873805
> *I didnt ask the homie to take a pic with me to prove i spoke to him.  ellie you r loco ahahah.  Its one of those Ripley's Believe it or Not type things.
> *


not :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el homie hotstuff9445323452436X21=???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

El homie dj shortdog & crew


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Old school Pasadena H.S. dj's :biggrin: 

DJ SHORTDOG, DJ LATIN, DJ AZZMATIC


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Latin I am having trouble viewing your pics. Sometimes red x, then they load, then never load, then back to red x's. What the heck is going on?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Homer Pimpson, Dualhex02, sixty8imp, EX214GIRL, DJLATIN, K LoLo, ALAC, 713ridaz, _WHIRLWIND,_ hataproof
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:59 AM~5873856
> *Latin I am having trouble viewing your pics.  Sometimes red x, then they load, then never load, then back to red x's.  What the heck is going on?
> *



must be on your end... they come up ok here.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 10:02 AM~5873871
> *must be on your end... they come up ok here.
> *


Damn you ATT/SBC YAHOO DSL PRO!!! damn you to hell!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 07:24 AM~5873178
> *so who were the no-show's????
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


  

i partied to hard sat night. im gettin old...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Probably the only pic of a car other than a 55 vert from Dallas that I took.











Dualhex, it's tinypic.com, it sucks. i just remembered the other site that i used to upload the pics.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 11:03 AM~5873877
> *Damn you ATT/SBC YAHOO DSL PRO!!! damn you to hell!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 11:03 AM~5873885
> *Probably the only pic of a car other than a 55 vert from Dallas that I took.
> 
> 
> ...



nice car.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 31 2006, 09:00 AM~5873861
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Homer Pimpson, Dualhex02, sixty8imp, EX214GIRL, DJLATIN, K LoLo, ALAC, 713ridaz, WHIRLWIND, hataproof
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 31 2006, 11:03 AM~5873883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: sixty8imp, EX214GIRL, Suburban Swingin, 713ridaz, AD85, DJLATIN, RO.LIFER, Dualhex02, K LoLo, ALAC, Hny Brn Eyz, WHIRLWIND


hmmmm...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 11:07 AM~5873900
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: sixty8imp, EX214GIRL, Suburban Swingin, 713ridaz, AD85, DJLATIN, RO.LIFER, Dualhex02, K LoLo, ALAC, Hny Brn Eyz, WHIRLWIND
> hmmmm...
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 10:06 AM~5873897
> *hmmmm  :scrutinize:
> *


i know, i know....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

big props to the builders of that regal,,that car really deserved that (exellence award)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 11:08 AM~5873902
> *i know, i know....
> *


o well.. sold your band to mac2lac make me some paper!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 31 2006, 11:09 AM~5873907
> *big props to the builders of that regal,,that car really deserved that (exellence award)
> *


which one? pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

seems like all the pics ar in the RO thread... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 31 2006, 11:09 AM~5873907
> *big props to the builders of that regal,,that car really deserved that (exellence award)
> *


True that regal was tight.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 10:09 AM~5873908
> *o well..  sold your band to mac2lac make me some paper!!
> 
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 11:10 AM~5873915
> *which one? pics?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276897


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

here u go


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 31 2006, 10:05 AM~5873889
> *?????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

George Lopez Saturday night was a good performance. Especially the Vicente Fernandez/Budweiser stuff. LOL


This LA RAZA TV guy showed up. :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 11:11 AM~5873923
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=276897
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 10:16 AM~5873951
> *George Lopez Saturday night was a good performance.  Especially the Vicente Fernandez/Budweiser stuff.  LOL
> This LA RAZA TV guy showed up.  :dunno:
> 
> ...


ES EL BUEY!!!! And one of the grifa V girls!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Los dj homies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clean '55


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 30 2006, 09:08 PM~5871485
> *The Infamous Lowrider Chick
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN I LIKE THIS PIC OF MY NIECE.....SHE LOOKS AMAZING :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 10:16 AM~5873951
> *George Lopez Saturday night was a good performance.  Especially the Vicente Fernandez/Budweiser stuff.  LOL
> This LA RAZA TV guy showed up.  :dunno:
> 
> ...


you were there too? i was laughing to hard my cheeks started to hurt.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 11:32 AM~5874028
> *you were there too? i was laughing to hard my cheeks started to hurt.
> *


Yep, that new orleans people jokes had me rolling. lol


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so whos going to the odessa car show


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 09:34 AM~5874043
> *Yep, that new orleans people jokes had me rolling.  lol
> *


I BET YOU WERE ONE OF THE PEEPS THAT STOOD UP DURING THE WAVE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 31 2006, 11:41 AM~5874078
> *I BET YOU WERE ONE OF THE PEEPS THAT STOOD UP DURING THE WAVE...
> *


Nope, and you are?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 11:41 AM~5874075
> *so whos going to the odessa car show
> *



thats a great show to go to.... well worth the 8 hr drive  .


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 09:43 AM~5874088
> *Nope, and you are?
> *


NO BY THAT TIME I HAD TO GO PEE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 31 2006, 11:46 AM~5874108
> *NO BY THAT TIME  I HAD TO GO PEE
> *


I was asking who you *be*? :biggrin: That wave went on forever.

This ruca sure had her tiddays flying in all directions :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah am going to be there hopefully if i have time by then i will put my air bag set up on my car


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 11:41 AM~5874075
> *so whos going to the odessa car show
> *


I really want to go to that show ... but I ain't saying shit after what happened this past weekend :happysad:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 10:34 AM~5874043
> *Yep, that new orleans people jokes had me rolling.  lol
> *



people got jokes eh?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 11:47 AM~5874116
> *I was asking who you be?  :biggrin:  That wave went on forever.
> 
> This ruca sure had her tiddays flying in all directions  :cheesy:
> ...



:around: :scrutinize:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was it your cadi that cougth on fire or your daily car


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 31 2006, 10:49 AM~5874127
> *people got jokes eh?
> *


Hey I saw a couple of peeps from your club outside of Reliant yesterday before the show. Did you go too?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 31 2006, 11:49 AM~5874127
> *people got jokes eh?
> *


Yep, I blame it on Bush :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i think the new orleans jokes are jetting old


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 11:51 AM~5874144
> *Yep, I blame it on Bush  :angry:
> *



:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 11:50 AM~5874134
> *was it your cadi that cougth on fire or your daily car
> *


it was my cadi ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 11:51 AM~5874146
> *i think the new orleans jokes are jetting old
> *


So are the never ending ******* on mexican jokes, but you don't see me complaining :uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 10:50 AM~5874136
> *Hey I saw a couple of peeps from your club outside of Reliant yesterday before the show.  Did you go too?
> *



nahh 60 for a car show is a bit too much for me just to walk around and look..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Fred from Performance Art.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

did anything happen to your paint job


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 11:51 AM~5874146
> *i think the new orleans jokes are jetting old
> *


i think new orleans people in houston..are getting old..

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 12:11 PM~5874233
> *did anything happen to your paint job
> *


it improved her paint job!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







sorry dena.. i couldnt help myself.. dont start actin all pissy again.. have a fucking sense of humor.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 12:11 PM~5874233
> *did anything happen to your paint job
> *


I don't think so ... there's oil all over the mural underneath my hood ... I'm not sure if it's real fkd up yet or not ... I was so pissed about the car breaking down and was just trying to get it running ...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good luck on your car girl it should be fine


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 12:31 PM~5874367
> *good luck on your car girl it should be fine
> *


Thanks


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 11:12 AM~5874244
> *i think new orleans people in houston..are getting old..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



a lot of people have no choice.. they just got on a bus and it brought them here.. and where a house was.. is now an empty lot. w/ some bricks and shit.. it would cost quite a bit to go back to N.O. then to rebuild a house or buy another one, then get it inspected.. lots of homeless people due to something out of their control.. placed somewhere to start over, and Houston, or wherever they have ended up is where they are going to do it.. 

Its kinda like Enron... something happened beyond their control.. left a LOT of people jobless.. and w/o a retirement plan, lost all stocks, and left a lot of people out to dry, i dont hear any jokes about them.


Shit hits kinda close to home for me..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 12:31 PM~5874367
> *good luck on your car girl it should be fine
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 31 2006, 12:36 PM~5874400
> *a lot of people have no choice..  they just got on a bus and it brought them here..  and where a house was..  is now an empty lot. w/ some bricks and shit..  it would cost quite a bit to go back to N.O.  then to rebuild a house or buy another one, then get it inspected..  lots of homeless people due to something out of their control.. placed somewhere to start over, and Houston, or wherever they have ended up is where they are going to do it..
> 
> Its kinda like Enron...  something happened beyond their control..  left a LOT of people jobless..  and w/o a retirement plan, lost all stocks,   and left a lot of people out to dry, i dont hear any jokes about them.
> ...


There were a ton of enron jokes when that happened to them.

Back to the G. Lopez show, he did a good comparison of La Llorona to Andrea Yates. Never realized she drowned her kids like La Llorona.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 31 2006, 12:31 PM~5874367
> *good luck on your car girl it should be fine
> *



X3


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 11:37 AM~5874411
> *There were a ton of enron jokes when that happened to them.
> *



i didnt hear any..

about the head people who fuked up??

or the people who are fuked over?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 31 2006, 12:38 PM~5874419
> *i didnt hear any..
> 
> about the head people who fuked up??
> ...


Were you in Houston at the time? About the head of people.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 12:39 PM~5874431
> *Were you in Houston at the time?  About the head of people.
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 11:40 AM~5874439
> *
> *


x2


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

eh?

but no i wasent here at the time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 31 2006, 12:36 PM~5874400
> *a lot of people have no choice..  they just got on a bus and it brought them here..  and where a house was..  is now an empty lot. w/ some bricks and shit..  it would cost quite a bit to go back to N.O.  then to rebuild a house or buy another one, then get it inspected..  lots of homeless people due to something out of their control.. placed somewhere to start over, and Houston, or wherever they have ended up is where they are going to do it..
> 
> Its kinda like Enron...  something happened beyond their control..  left a LOT of people jobless..  and w/o a retirement plan, lost all stocks,  and left a lot of people out to dry, i dont hear any jokes about them.
> ...


you from new orleans?

:dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I love this ride.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 11:42 AM~5874457
> *you from new orleans?
> 
> :dunno:
> *



Close enough to say i'm from the area.. 

Thankfully nothing happened to my place, but others in my family werent as lucky.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 11:37 AM~5874411
> *There were a ton of enron jokes when that happened to them.
> 
> Back to the G. Lopez show, he did a good comparison of La Llorona to Andrea Yates.  Never realized she drowned her kids like La Llorona.
> *


did you see that movie with jim carrey.i think it was called dick and jane.at the end they said sum shit about enron.i was laughing.i forgot what they said but it was funny. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 12:42 PM~5874457
> *you from new orleans?
> 
> :dunno:
> *



:twak: 

"NEW ORLEANS ROLLER"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 31 2006, 12:43 PM~5874461
> *I love this ride.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. all bullshit and jokes aside.. its only the small portion of new orleans people that are on news every nite.. either killing, being killed.. robbing .. and doing other thuggish shit.. that makes houstonians regret they came here.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

with that being said... there is a cause and effect for things. 

Every city has a hood, its gangs, its thugs, and so on.... the same thing would happen if Houston came to N.O. shit would stir up.. 

its not where the people are from.. its the fact that there are people here.. the population has boosted like what.. 30,000 or something? i donno.. its some kinda big number.. 

the more people, the more chance for something to happen. 

the more thugs.. the more chance for something thuggish to happen..m no matter where they from.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 11:46 AM~5874485
> *
> *


Only saw you at the show once. Where were you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 31 2006, 12:52 PM~5874526
> *Only saw you at the show once. Where were you?
> *


True, I was around the 104.9 area looking at those two freaks dance. Other than that, just strolling around.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 11:53 AM~5874532
> *True, I was around the 104.9 area looking at those two freaks dance.  Other than that, just strolling around.
> *


I saw a big crowd around there. I was talking to one of them chicks. She's on myspace.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

atually from what i hear, here in Texas i think you get a bigger welfare check, then in Louisiana. thats the reason so many people havent gone back. Also in the begining they tried to offer people the chance to rebuild thier city, and get paid for doing it, but not to many people excepted the offer.....i really wish i could find this article on this whole mess it basicly broke it down


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

that and no income tax taken out of your check.. you actually see your money here in Houston...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 31 2006, 12:57 PM~5874551
> *atually from what i hear, here in Texas i think you get a bigger welfare check, then in Louisiana.  thats the reason so many people havent gone back.  Also in the begining they tried to offer people the chance to rebuild thier city, and get paid for doing it, but not to many people excepted the offer.....i really wish i could find this article on this whole mess it basicly broke it down
> *


True, some relatives of friends i know are over there rebuilding New Orleans. Making that $$ and *working hard* for the $$.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 31 2006, 12:57 PM~5874551
> *atually from what i hear, here in Texas i think you get a bigger welfare check, then in Louisiana.  thats the reason so many people havent gone back.  Also in the begining they tried to offer people the chance to rebuild thier city, and get paid for doing it, but not to many people excepted the offer.....i really wish i could find this article on this whole mess it basicly broke it down
> *



Bunch of paisas are now rebuilding it que no? and they were complaining about that too. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 12:59 PM~5874567
> *Bunch of paisas are now rebuilding it que no? and they were complaining about that too.  :0
> *


Yes, our people are rebuilding it. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 01:00 PM~5874577
> *Yes, our people are rebuilding it.  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 01:00 PM~5874577
> *Yes, our people are rebuilding it.  :uh:
> *



where were you born Latin?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 12:04 PM~5874605
> *where were you born Latin?
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 01:05 PM~5874610
> *:0
> *



:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 01:04 PM~5874605
> *where were you born Latin?
> *


Chicago, Illinois. Parents were from Mexico. I never forget where my roots are from.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 01:06 PM~5874618
> *Chicago, Illinois.  Parents were from Mexico.  I never forget where my roots are from.
> *



neither do I bro...

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 12:07 PM~5874623
> *neither do I bro...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Is it roots for you ellie or traes el nopal en la frente? I thought you was born across the rio grande.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 01:10 PM~5874641
> *Is it roots for you ellie or traes el nopal en la frente? I thought you was born across the rio grande.
> *



Traigo el nopalon... yeah, I was born in Monterrey. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I was born in Mexico City. Can't get more Mexican then that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 01:00 PM~5874577
> *Yes, our people are rebuilding it.  :uh:
> *


they gonna change bourbon st. to tequila blvd!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 01:13 PM~5874660
> *they gonna change bourbon st.  to tequila blvd!!
> 
> 
> *


Don't forget Mariachis on every corner with taco trucks parked up and down that mug. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 31 2006, 01:13 PM~5874658
> *I was born in Mexico City. Can't get more Mexican then that.
> *



el aztecazo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 01:15 PM~5874669
> *Don't forget Mariachis on every corner with taco trucks parked up and down that mug.  LOL
> *


seriously though.. neighbor of mine went.. came back to visit.. said he might buy crib there..since theres tons of work.. unlike here in houston


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

all the visitors are expecting to see pictures of the show in here in nada. :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 12:16 PM~5874679
> *seriously though..  neighbor of mine went..  came back to visit.. said he might buy crib there..since theres tons of work.. unlike here in houston
> *


Until it gets washed away again?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 01:16 PM~5874688
> *all the visitors are expecting to see pictures of the show in here in nada.  :cheesy:
> *


I didn't take that many pics. Was busy looking at the cars :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 01:16 PM~5874679
> *seriously though..  neighbor of mine went..  came back to visit.. said he might buy crib there..since theres tons of work.. unlike here in houston
> *



I heard they were slow to get paid though, I guess Govmt. bureaucracy hard at work. and Bush. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 12:16 PM~5874688
> *all the visitors are expecting to see pictures of the show in here in nada.  :cheesy:
> *


If they paid $30 they coulda seen that shit themselves. I aint posting. Too much BS to photoshop and resize for web.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 01:18 PM~5874702
> *If they paid $30 they coulda seen that shit themselves.  I aint posting.  Too much BS to photoshop and resize for web.
> *



damn. :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller+Jul 31 2006, 11:36 AM~5874400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Houstonians should chill out a little bit too, remember "can't we all just get along"?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 01:25 PM~5874755
> *Houstonians should chill out a little bit too, remember "can't we all just get along"?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 12:26 PM~5874767
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 01:29 PM~5874784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tons of jokes came out of that incident. :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 01:31 PM~5874800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Esa Delilah. LOL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 12:29 PM~5874784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Can you email me the one you took? I'm sure it came out better than my camera pic.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 12:35 PM~5874828
> *Can you email me the one you took?  I'm sure it came out better than my camera pic.
> *


I never took a picture of Rodney king :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 01:36 PM~5874837
> *I never took a picture of Rodney king  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 12:36 PM~5874837
> *I never took a picture of Rodney king  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

You know what I was referring to.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 12:37 PM~5874844
> *:uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



YEah I do....let me see how they turned out...if in fact they were better. The picture may be probably bigger but I dont know how much better it may be.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 12:39 PM~5874861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DH02 was missing in action  , visiting the motherland. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 12:41 PM~5874879
> *DH02 was missing in action   , visiting the motherland.  :biggrin:
> *


yes the motherland :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 12:35 PM~5874828
> *Can you email me the one you took?  I'm sure it came out better than my camera pic.
> *


you want like a web size or their full size?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 01:41 PM~5874879
> *DH02 was missing in action   , visiting the motherland.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 10:34 AM~5874043
> *Yep, that new orleans people jokes had me rolling.  lol
> *


hell yea!! i was laughin so hard that i almost spit my beer out when he said that one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 01:53 PM~5874985
> *hell yea!! i was laughin so hard that i almost spit my beer out when he said that one.
> *


Hijole, when he got on that chair acting like he was nailing some wood and dancing to the Vicente Fernandez tune. LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 01:58 PM~5875043
> *Hijole, when he got on that chair acting like he was nailing some wood and dancing to the Vicente Fernandez tune.  LOL
> *


So did he do the same jokes from "Why you crying?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 12:13 PM~5874660
> *they gonna change bourbon st.  to tequila blvd!!
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 31 2006, 12:48 PM~5874943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can we get a quote? an idea, something to laugh along w/you guys?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 12:58 PM~5875043
> *Hijole, when he got on that chair acting like he was nailing some wood and dancing to the Vicente Fernandez tune.  LOL
> *


i was standin up and dancing my dayum self actin a fool!! :roflmao: 

i had a 32 on the way up there and had bout 4 beers by the time. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 12:59 PM~5875051
> *So did he do the same jokes from "Why you crying?"
> *


nah. he did bust out with the "you member" but all his material was stuff i hadnt heard.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 02:04 PM~5875093
> *nah. he did bust out with the "you member" but all his material was stuff i hadnt heard.
> *


nice


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 01:01 PM~5875070
> *:dunno: what's the difference?  do you have my email address?
> can we get a quote?  an idea, something to laugh along w/you guys?
> *


you'll see....I have the travel one...is that cool?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 01:59 PM~5875051
> *So did he do the same jokes from "Why you crying?"
> *


Nah, he used new material.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 01:05 PM~5875108
> *you'll see....I have the travel one...is that cool?
> *



yes, that's the one I prefer. thanks!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 01:06 PM~5875125
> *yes, that's the one I prefer.  thanks!
> *


 :thumbsup: Check it in a bit...I sent the 2 I took. may take a bit to download.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 01:01 PM~5875070
> *can we get a quote?  an idea, something to laugh along w/you guys?
> *


i cant tell you word for word but he was saying he was happy to see that we all survived hurricane katrina and even more happy to see we survived all the new orleans ppl. 

it may not be funny now cause i probably fked up the joke. maybe latin has a better memory since im sure he was drinkin water.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 01:10 PM~5875149
> *i cant tell you word for word but he was saying he was happy to see that we all survived hurricane katrina and even more happy to see we survived all the new orleans ppl.
> 
> it may not be funny now cause i probably fked up the joke.  maybe latin has a better memory since im sure he was drinkin water.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 01:09 PM~5875142
> *:thumbsup: Check it in a bit...I sent the 2 I took.  may take a bit to download.
> *



I'm STILL waiting for it to download, lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 02:10 PM~5875149
> *i cant tell you word for word but he was saying he was happy to see that we all survived hurricane katrina and even more happy to see we survived all the new orleans ppl.
> 
> it may not be funny now cause i probably fked up the joke.  maybe latin has a better memory since im sure he was drinkin water.
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 02:10 PM~5875149
> *i cant tell you word for word but he was saying he was happy to see that we all survived hurricane katrina and even more happy to see we survived all the new orleans ppl.
> 
> it may not be funny now cause i probably fked up the joke.  maybe latin has a better memory since im sure he was drinkin water.
> *


i was busy checking out all of the nalgas at the show.  don't remember the chistes other than the "poof" choch jokes.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 01:17 PM~5875191
> *lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


:angel: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


im sure chacky is mad at me. he stopped callin me around 4:30 am. guess he figured i was sellin out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 01:18 PM~5875202
> *i was busy checking out all of the nalgas at the show.    don't remember the chistes other than the "poof" choch jokes.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

where were you sittin?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 02:21 PM~5875220
> *:angel:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> im sure chacky is mad at me. he stopped callin me around 4:30 am. guess he figured i was sellin out.
> *


he said, "Monica be buuuuuuuuuuullllshitttin" :roflmao: I think he called me around 5am, but I had just gone to sleep for a nap ... worked on the car all night ....  I should have just fkn went to the show with you and got drunk ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 01:23 PM~5875235
> *he said, "Monica be buuuuuuuuuuullllshitttin" :roflmao: I think he called me around 5am, but I had just gone to sleep for a nap ... worked on the car all night ....   I should have just fkn went to the show with you and got drunk ...
> *


right!!!  


i could tell he was pretty pissed by his voicemails. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but i was too fkin throwed to drive ANYWHERE!! plus i was riding with my sis and i wasnt bout to drive from willowbrook to where ever they were at. he said they were at some club i guess but i couldnt make out the name.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 02:24 PM~5875246
> *i could tell he was pretty pissed by his voicemails.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> but i was too fkin throwed to drive ANYWHERE!! plus i was riding with my sis and i wasnt bout to drive from willowbrook to where ever they were at. he said they were at some club i guess but i couldnt make out the name.
> *


Girl check this out ... I was sitting on the couch last night ... and my little on came running out of the restroom with the new Lowrider Magazine ... she said, "Look Mommy! Oh my Gosh!! It's Chaky!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (there's a pic of him the new issue of LRM) ... check it out ... lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277011

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

where is this guy at?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=28749


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what day it is because tha last thing i remember was last thrusday....... This weekend was a total blurrrrrrrr for me....... Congrats to everyone that made houston shine at the show!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 02:27 PM~5875266
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=277011
> 
> :dunno:
> *


thats a ricer event..

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 02:33 PM~5875319
> *thats a ricer event..
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 02:29 PM~5875277
> *where is this guy at?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=28749
> *


jail??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2006, 02:22 PM~5875228
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> where were you sittin?
> *


hasta la verga :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 01:43 PM~5875394
> *hasta la verga  :biggrin:
> *


mAyne....sitting en la verga does not sound comfortable latin. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 02:47 PM~5875424
> *mAyne....sitting en la verga does not sound comfortable latin.   :0
> *


george lopez joke thing. you had to be there.

on the other hand, my '86 regal is for sale in case anyone knows of someone looking for a regal. this took all of my attention away from it. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 02:47 PM~5875429
> *george lopez joke thing.  you had to be there.
> 
> on the other hand, my '86 regal is for sale in case anyone knows of someone looking for a regal.  this took all of my attention away from it.  :biggrin:
> ...


any rust?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 01:26 PM~5875259
> *Girl check this out ... I was sitting on the couch last night ... and my little on came running out of the restroom with the new Lowrider Magazine ... she said, "Look Mommy!  Oh my Gosh!! It's Chaky!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (there's a pic of him the new issue of LRM) ... check it out ... lol
> *


for real? :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

the gn regal? 

$?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 01:43 PM~5875394
> *hasta la verga  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 02:54 PM~5875471
> *any rust?
> *


that's my gn, the regal has no rust. has an aftermarket fender on the driverside that is primered. other than that the car is straight, has a 307 v-8.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:02 PM~5875527
> *that's my gn, the regal has no rust.  has an aftermarket fender on the driverside that is primered.  other than that the car is straight, has a 307 v-8.
> *



how much shipped to 77433? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

on the cool, thats a bad ride? why are you selling it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 31 2006, 12:43 PM~5874461
> *I love this ride.
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT TO DRIVE IT ON SAT. MORNING. :biggrin: THANKS JOE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 03:05 PM~5875550
> *on the cool, thats a bad ride? why are you selling it?
> *


that's my grand national fool. it's not for sale. :angry:  

this is my regal.

\/\/\/\/


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

how much for me :cheesy:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 02:07 PM~5875564
> *that's my grand national fool.  it's not for sale.  :angry:
> 
> this is my regal.
> ...


yo latin how much is it going for?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:07 PM~5875564
> *that's my grand national fool.  it's not for sale.  :angry:
> *


oh.. in that case. $200


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2006, 02:09 PM~5875581
> *how much for me :cheesy:
> *


double the price


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 03:10 PM~5875588
> *double the price
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:07 PM~5875564
> *that's my grand national fool.  it's not for sale.  :angry:
> 
> this is my regal.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

$215, Ill pick it up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A couple more of the regal. Will take pics of the engine tonight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2006, 03:09 PM~5875581
> *how much for me :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 31 2006, 03:10 PM~5875585
> *yo latin how much is it going for?
> *


2500. the rest of you "  :twak: "


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 02:12 PM~5875610
> *A couple more of the regal.  Will take pics of the engine tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


for 200 bucks even I can finally stop being a no-rider


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$300 and you deliver


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

If the $$ is right will you throw Whoppers in with the deal??? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 03:14 PM~5875621
> *$300 and you deliver
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:14 PM~5875619
> *2500.  the rest of you  "   :twak: "
> *


how about $400 and my sis's phone #.. i hear she a freak.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2006, 03:14 PM~5875625
> *If the $$ is right will you throw Whoppers in with the deal??? :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:14 PM~5875619
> *2500.  the rest of you  "   :twak: "
> *


$2500 all bullshit aside?...... Is that your price???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 03:14 PM~5875621
> *$300 and you deliver
> *



do you take coins? I have about 300 dollars worth of loteria feria.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:16 PM~5875631
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

the show good, id like to say congrats to all that won..also big props to Kenny for 3rd overall tradition(the car was real clean homie), also Ben from Latin Kustom for all of his awards, and to Zar from Firme for his big win also.....all the rides were looking clean.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2006, 03:16 PM~5875633
> *$2500 all bullshit aside?...... Is that your price???
> *


si. if it doesn't sell, i'll keep it. don't need to sell it, and don't need the car either. won't sell for less though. someone wants it, they'll fling the $. No $2,499.99 offers also, it states "$2,500.00" :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 03:16 PM~5875634
> *do you take coins? I have about 300 dollars worth of loteria feria.
> *


How about you trade me *six* 4 door caprices for it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:19 PM~5875654
> *How about you trade me six 4 door caprices for it?
> *



I dont even own one and you want 6...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:18 PM~5875648
> *si.  if it doesn't sell, i'll keep it.  don't need to sell it, and don't need the car either.  won't sell for less though.  someone wants it, they'll fling the $.  No $2,499.99 offers also, it states "$2,500.00"  :biggrin:
> *


At $2500 you know the next question is "how low will my weekly payments be".... Lol... I'll put the word out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2006, 03:20 PM~5875670
> *At $2500 you know the next question is "how low will my weekly payments be".... Lol... I'll put the word out
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 03:20 PM~5875668
> *I dont even own one and you want 6...
> *


Your abuelitas and I'm sure her homies have some 4 doors


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2006, 02:20 PM~5875670
> *At $2500 you know the next question is "how low will my weekly payments be".... Lol... I'll put the word out
> *


add yourself a little finders fee when spreading the word....I am sure latin wont mind. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 03:22 PM~5875684
> *add yourself a little finders fee when spreading the word....I am sure latin wont mind.  :biggrin:
> *


dinner at hooters


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:18 PM~5875648
> *si.  if it doesn't sell, i'll keep it.  don't need to sell it, and don't need the car either.  won't sell for less though.  someone wants it, they'll fling the $.  No $2,499.99 offers also, it states "$2,500.00"  :biggrin:
> *


thats same story dude who was selling this 68 told me.. then called me later that week.. asking me to please take it off his hands.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:22 PM~5875680
> *Your abuelitas and I'm sure her homies have some 4 doors
> *



neither of my abuelitas drove...  


oh, my wifes abuelita... LOL!

dont hate on the four doors, some people in here have four door cars... :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 03:22 PM~5875684
> *add yourself a little finders fee when spreading the word....I am sure latin wont mind.  :biggrin:
> *


At 2500 theres no room


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 03:23 PM~5875691
> *thats same story dude who was selling this 68 told me..  then called me later that week..  asking me to please take it off his hands.
> *


Like I said, it's nothing for me to sell it or keep it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 03:23 PM~5875696
> *neither of my abuelitas drove...
> oh, my wifes abuelita... LOL!
> 
> ...


I don't hate on 4 doors. Just don't like cars with two too many doors.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:25 PM~5875708
> *I don't hate on 4 doors.  Just don't like cars with two too many doors.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 03:23 PM~5875696
> *neither of my abuelitas drove...
> oh, my wifes abuelita... LOL!
> 
> ...


:tongue:

B .. can you help me get this baby back on the street before the weekend  :happysad: I might have to call you in the evening and have you walk me through a couple of things again ... thanks for all your help


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 03:23 PM~5875696
> *neither of my abuelitas drove...
> oh, my wifes abuelita... LOL!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:25 PM~5875708
> *I don't hate on 4 doors.  Just don't like cars with two too many doors.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 03:26 PM~5875716
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 03:26 PM~5875716
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice malibu! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 03:26 PM~5875715
> *:tongue:
> 
> B .. can you help me get this baby back on the street before the weekend  :happysad:  I might have to call you in the evening and have you walk me through a couple of things again ... thanks for all your help
> ...


call me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:28 PM~5875739
> *That's a nice malibu!  :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2006, 03:28 PM~5875743
> *call me
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 03:29 PM~5875744
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Jul 31 2006, 03:30 PM~5875753
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lola La Trailera (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Jul 31 2006, 01:30 PM~5875753
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: Cabron!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Jul 31 2006, 03:30 PM~5875753
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:30 PM~5875757
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lola La Trailera_@Jul 31 2006, 03:31 PM~5875761
> *:twak: Cabron!
> *


I use to like going to the Mexican cinema down by mason park and watching your flicks :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:28 PM~5875739
> *That's a nice malibu!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks.. :biggrin: 

actually im probably gonna go get it tonight.. been driving 68 so much.. fool came up to me at show and showed me a cam phone pic of took of me on the freeway.. about week ago. was thinking to myself "fk'n loser.. hate pavoratzi actin ni99as like you"


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 03:32 PM~5875778
> *thanks..  :biggrin:
> 
> actually im probably gonna go get it tonight..  been driving 68 so much..  fool came up to me at show and showed me a cam phone pic of took of me on the freeway.. about week ago.  was thinking to myself "fk'n loser..  hate pavoratzi actin ni99as like you"
> *


  the opera singer?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:33 PM~5875784
> *  the opera singer?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 03:33 PM~5875786
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:33 PM~5875784
> *  the opera singer?
> *


never did claim to spell real good.. but u know what i meant..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 03:37 PM~5875806
> *never did claim to spell real good..  but u know what i meant..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 02:26 PM~5875715
> *:tongue:
> 
> B .. can you help me get this baby back on the street before the weekend  :happysad:  I might have to call you in the evening and have you walk me through a couple of things again ... thanks for all your help
> ...


 :0 damn Dena, that Cadi is looking damn good!! What happened Saturday sucks, I wouldn't know what the hell to do if Michael's car had caught on fire while i was driving it, i'd been like, "wasn't me" :ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ANY IMPALASTYLE SIGHTINGS YESTERDAY?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2006, 03:46 PM~5875852
> *ANY IMPALASTYLE SIGHTINGS YESTERDAY?
> *


I haven't seen nor spoken to him since he lost his job. :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 03:42 PM~5875828
> *:0 damn Dena, that Cadi is looking damn good!! What happened Saturday sucks, I wouldn't know what the hell to do if Michael's car had caught on fire while i was driving it, i'd been like, "wasn't me" :ugh:
> *


:roflmao: Thanks girl ... it's like my uncle kept telling me all day Saturday (I was so pissed and upset) ... it's all part of the sport ... I'm going to get her all fixed up and ready for the streets ... then it'll be all good ...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

here is my newest addition......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 31 2006, 03:46 PM~5875852
> *ANY IMPALASTYLE SIGHTINGS YESTERDAY?
> *


nope!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice regal


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:48 PM~5875860
> *I haven't seen nor spoken to him since he lost his job.  :dunno:
> *


talked to him 2 weeks ago


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 02:50 PM~5875876
> *nice regal
> *


thank u sir....im gonna clean it up even more.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2006, 03:52 PM~5875883
> *talked to him 2 weeks ago
> *


AT LEAST HE'S STILL ALIVE.

NASTY FUKKA :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 02:49 PM~5875869
> *:roflmao: Thanks girl ... it's like my uncle kept telling me all day Saturday (I was so pissed and upset) ... it's all part of the sport ... I'm going to get her all fixed up and ready for the streets ... then it'll be all good ...
> *



There are still some other shows coming up, are you gonna try and make any of those to show? I would've pm'd this but I'm thinking Enquiring Minds wanna know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 31 2006, 03:49 PM~5875870
> *here is my newest addition......
> 
> *


NICE..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 03:58 PM~5875927
> *There are still some other shows coming up, are you gonna try and make any of those to show? I would've pm'd this but I'm thinking Enquiring Minds wanna know.
> *


like I said earlier today ... after this past weekend, I ain't saying shit! :happysad: I really thought this was it ... I was on my way ... and then that shit happened ... I was trippin' ... so I'm not saying shit anymore ... 


but my Man is still here in town, and I just got off the phone with him just now and he said he's driving the lac right now :0 ... so that's a good sign :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 04:10 PM~5875983
> *like I said earlier today ... after this past weekend, I ain't saying shit! :happysad: I really thought this was it ... I was on my way ... and then that shit happened ... I was trippin' ... so I'm not saying shit anymore ...
> but my Man is still here in town, and I just got off the phone with him just now and he said he's driving the lac right now  :0 ... so that's a good sign  :cheesy:
> *


GLAD TO HEAR.. I BET THAT FUCKER LONE STAR DID VOO DOO ON YOU.. HELD A MATCH UP TO MODEL LAC.. UH HUH.. he shady like that.. 

:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 04:15 PM~5876009
> *GLAD TO HEAR.. I BET THAT FUCKER LONE STAR DID VOO DOO ON YOU..  HELD A MATCH UP TO  MODEL LAC..  UH HUH..  he shady like that..
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


I'm tellin' you ... that's why he was accusing me of that shit ... :roflmao: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 03:10 PM~5875983
> *like I said earlier today ... after this past weekend, I ain't saying shit! :happysad: I really thought this was it ... I was on my way ... and then that shit happened ... I was trippin' ... so I'm not saying shit anymore ...
> but my Man is still here in town, and I just got off the phone with him just now and he said he's driving the lac right now  :0 ... so that's a good sign  :cheesy:
> *



That's good, just don't let it get you down........I myself couldn't own my own show car, too much work and I don't have enough energy/interest to pull it off.....damn it was hot out there....that sun/heat beat me down for real.....I slept in line, in the navigator, inside the stadium against a wall, back seat of michael's car.....5 min. here, 10 min. there......Michael said i was asleep and the kids were messing me, I'm just glad there were no pictures b/c I'd have to fight somebody, LOL!!! Set up is no joke, at least it wasn't Saturday.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 04:17 PM~5876023
> *That's good, just don't let it get you down........I myself couldn't own my own show car, too much work and I don't have enough energy/interest to pull it off.....damn it was hot out there....that sun/heat beat me down for real.....I slept in line, in the navigator, inside the stadium against a wall, back seat of michael's car.....5 min. here, 10 min. there......Michael said i was asleep and the kids were messing me, I'm just glad there were no pictures b/c I'd have to fight somebody, LOL!!!  Set up is no joke, at least it wasn't Saturday.
> *


Girl, it's a lot of work ... between the car, my job and the kids ... I thought I was sleepwalking all weekend ... my face is bright red from burning up on the street ... I have about 5,000 mosquito bites all over my body from working on the car at night ... luckily, my parents took my kids Friday night and kept them for me so I could get setup ... unfortunately ...we all know that didn't happen ...  ... I'll catch up with ya'll soon, though ...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 02:59 PM~5875934
> *NICE..
> *



thanx bro....hey seen ur car at the show, its really clean homie. also i work with ur cousin jesse, he was askin about the show.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 03:21 PM~5876049
> *Girl, it's a lot of work ... between the car, my job and the kids ... I thought I was sleepwalking all weekend ... my face is bright red  from burning up on the street ... I have about  5,000 mosquito bites all over my body from working on the car at night ... luckily, my parents took my kids Friday night and kept them for me so I could get setup ... unfortunately ...we all know that didn't happen ...  ... I'll catch up with ya'll soon, though ...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 31 2006, 04:23 PM~5876060
> *thanx bro....hey seen ur car at the show, its really clean homie. also i work with ur cousin jesse, he was askin about the show.
> *


thanks..shit, that was jesse's rug i was parked on.. lol.. wasn't gonna buy my own!




like how your g-body cutty got original wheels.. that match paint.. hard to find cuttys in that good condition..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 04:25 PM~5876068
> *thanks..shit, that was jesse's rug i was parked on.. lol..  wasn't gonna buy my own!
> 
> 
> ...


that's a regal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 04:29 PM~5876098
> *that's a regal
> *


REGAL CUTTY..whats it matter.. monte's were the best g-bodys..

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 04:30 PM~5876105
> *REGAL CUTTY..whats it matter..    monte's were the best g-bodys..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i prefered regals :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 03:30 PM~5876105
> *REGAL CUTTY..whats it matter..    monte's were the best g-bodys..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 04:32 PM~5876126
> *i prefered regals  :biggrin:
> *


we know..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 04:41 PM~5876186
> *we know..
> *


  

*logging off*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:42 PM~5876192
> *
> 
> *logging off*
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 04:42 PM~5876192
> *
> 
> *logging off*
> *


dont go away mad.. sure some people like regals.. lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 03:42 PM~5876192
> *
> 
> *logging off*
> *



when we first got to the show I saw the army (navy? marines?) w/laptops set up, I told Michael, "Well I guess we'll know where to find Latin, he'll be over here logging onto lil" :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 31 2006, 04:43 PM~5876210
> *when we first got to the show I saw the army (navy? marines?) w/laptops set up, I told Michael, "Well I guess we'll know where to find Latin, he'll be over here logging onto lil" :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 31 2006, 01:18 PM~5875644
> *the show good, id like to say congrats to all that won..also big props to Kenny for 3rd overall tradition(the car was real clean homie), also Ben from Latin Kustom for all of his awards, and to Zar from Firme for his big win also.....all the rides were looking clean.
> *


htown cant let these out of towners sweep all the categories. the city was looking good yesterday


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2006, 04:51 PM~5876271
> *htown cant let these out of towners sweep all the categories. the city was looking good yesterday
> *


fo sho!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star.. all we missing is the zoot suits like we going to a wedding.. lol


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 04:42 PM~5876192
> *
> 
> *logging off*
> *



OVER AND OUT...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 02:57 PM~5876308
> *lone star..  all we missing is the zoot suits like we going to a wedding..  lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lets lift that 68 fool. buy my pumps so i can upgrade


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 04:43 PM~5876207
> *dont go away mad..  sure some people like regals..  lol
> *


nah, i had to drop the bomb. leaving now though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 04:30 PM~5876105
> *REGAL CUTTY..whats it matter..    monte's were the best g-bodys..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsdown: 

olds all the way.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 05:01 PM~5876333
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> buick regals all the way.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the regal from the show was on point. but if its a g body i have to have a monte LS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 31 2006, 04:59 PM~5876322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tmi


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 05:02 PM~5876346
> * cutlass  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah... thats what I said


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2006, 04:02 PM~5876348
> *the regal from the show was on point. but if its a g body i have to have a monte LS
> *



yep yep, w/T-Tops


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2006, 05:02 PM~5876348
> *the regal from the show was on point. but if its a g body i have to have a monte LS
> *


shoulda never sold pussy pink to wall.. and you'd still have one.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 03:55 PM~5876296
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 31 2006, 04:54 PM~5876726
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I wasnt gonna post any but I had PSed those last night to put on my myspace page. So i figured what the heck.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2006, 04:04 PM~5876357
> *never again..  if i do anything it'll be bags..  and i wouldnt take it you to mr sloppy weldz customs..
> tmi
> *


who is that?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am craving some Timmy Chans mmm was gonna get some for lunch but didnt. Is there a Timmy CHan's in SW?!?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 04:40 PM~5877070
> *I am craving some Timmy Chans mmm was gonna get some for lunch but didnt.  Is there a Timmy CHan's in SW?!?
> *


timmy chans is on bissonett between gessner and the beltway


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2006, 06:53 PM~5877605
> *timmy chans is on bissonett between gessner and the beltway
> *


does the food there taste like the one in south park?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 03:01 PM~5876333
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> olds all the way.
> *


hell yeah!!! but ls montes look good too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 31 2006, 06:06 PM~5877691
> *does the food there taste like the one in south park?
> *


i have never been to the one in south park..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 31 2006, 08:41 PM~5877929
> *hell yeah!!! but ls montes look good too
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2006, 07:13 PM~5878187
> *i have never been to the one in south park..
> *


its good.. damn i want some tommorow..
thanks alot fuckers..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2006, 08:01 PM~5878457
> *its good.. damn i want some tommorow..
> thanks alot fuckers..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: get me some buffalo wings


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2006, 09:02 PM~5878467
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  get me some buffalo wings
> *


Speaking of chicken....dude, they started opening up Frenchy's where all the William's chicken places used to be, ya'll gotta eat there, I got some food from there today, it's the madnote for realz....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone else having problems logging into Myspace or is it just me? :angry:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 09:27 PM~5878593
> *Anyone else having problems logging into Myspace or is it just me? :angry:
> *


I am! It's pissing me off, they need to fix this crap before I turn She Hulk on they asses!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 31 2006, 07:31 PM~5878321
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 31 2006, 09:28 PM~5878612
> *I am! It's pissing me off, they need to fix this crap before I turn She Hulk on they asses!
> *


We wont like Dani when she gets angry!! :biggrin: Yeah its pissing me off too.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SLIM!! that was "fake than a bitch" on Sunday after the car show. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 08:31 PM~5878634
> *SLIM!! that was "fake than a bitch" on Sunday after the car show. :biggrin:
> *


damn slim what happened??? :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2006, 09:32 PM~5878638
> *damn slim what happened??? :0
> *


HAHAH loong story but basically webster told slim he was fake than a bitch ahahhahaha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 08:33 PM~5878652
> *HAHAH loong story but basically webster told slim he was fake than a bitch ahahhahaha
> *


webster???


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 09:30 PM~5878626
> *We wont like Dani when she gets angry!!  :biggrin:  Yeah its pissing me off too.
> *


Exactly, lol....dude next time I see you I gotta show my dirty look.... I was crackin up cuz some car club was giving me dirty looks, so I gave them one right back... lol....but it was one they weren't expecting lmao..... I'll show you next time we chill


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 31 2006, 09:37 PM~5878680
> *Exactly, lol....dude next time I see you I gotta show my dirty look.... I was crackin up cuz some car club was giving me dirty looks, so I gave them one right back... lol....but it was one they weren't expecting lmao..... I'll show you next time we chill
> *


you cant possibly possess a dirty look. I cant imagine you trying to intimidate anyone. :biggrin: But yeah show me that look next time.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 09:39 PM~5878701
> *you cant possibly possess a dirty look.  I cant imagine you trying to intimidate anyone.  :biggrin: But yeah show me that look next time.
> *


Trust me, this is a dirty look that catches attention....trust me...lol...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim let me know when you want the money. im gonna go ahead and buy that carpet from you...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 31 2006, 08:02 PM~5878467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah.. but fuck it.. its only myspace.. aint the end of the world..

some people rely on it more than they should..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2006, 10:04 PM~5878817
> *lol alright..
> 
> yeah.. but fuck it.. its only myspace.. aint the end of the world..
> ...


Yeah its addicting. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 31 2006, 09:13 PM~5878880
> *Yeah its addicting.  :0
> *


yeah,, but not important..

theres other ways of intertainment


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2006, 10:27 PM~5878956
> *yeah,, but not important..
> 
> theres other ways of intertainment
> *


yeah I know but since I aint in the mood for other ways I am gonna go to bed.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 31 2006, 10:41 PM~5878721
> *Trust me, this is a dirty look that catches attention....trust me...lol...
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

they let you out your cage dual? no more internet restrictions?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 06:58 AM~5880404
> *they let you out your cage dual? no more internet restrictions?
> *



Yesterday I was home "sick" :biggrin: and today well, I am about to head out the door to work...I go in at 8:30 am


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 08:02 AM~5880410
> *Yesterday I was home "sick"  :biggrin:  and today well, I am about to head out the door to work...I go in at 8:30 am
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:08 AM~5880420
> *:cheesy:
> *


what's up ellie.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 08:23 AM~5880470
> *what's up ellie.
> *



chillin...

cutty going back into the shop this weekend :0. might have to postpone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:33 AM~5880504
> *chillin...
> 
> cutty going back into the shop this weekend  :0. might have to postpone.
> *


That's cool. I think she'll be gone to school soon for the shoot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:33 AM~5880504
> *chillin...
> 
> cutty going back into the shop this weekend  :0. might have to postpone.
> *


what happen to cutty?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 08:36 AM~5880520
> *what happen to cutty?
> *



a big change coming. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:37 AM~5880524
> *a big change coming.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:37 AM~5880524
> *a big change coming.  :biggrin:
> *


dont act all shady *****.. tell us.. now!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 08:40 AM~5880534
> *dont act all shady *****.. tell us.. now!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:43 AM~5880539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: 
aight.. fk u then.. dont tell us!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

we're gonna convert it into a wagon... :0 :0 :0 











uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:49 AM~5880556
> *we're gonna convert it into a wagon...  :0  :0  :0
> uffin:
> *


dont forget to put groceries in back @ car shows.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 08:40 AM~5880534
> *dont act all shady *****.. tell us.. now!!
> *


LOL. It's the Houston way. :angry: :biggrin: Took the bomb to slo's shop and once my thumb heals I'll start working on it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 08:51 AM~5880560
> *LOL.  It's the Houston way.  :angry:  :biggrin:  Took the bomb to slo's shop and once my thumb heals I'll start working on it.
> 
> 
> ...



what tunnel is that? what you do to your thumb?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 08:51 AM~5880560
> *LOL.  It's the Houston way.  :angry:  :biggrin:  Took the bomb to slo's shop and once my thumb heals I'll start working on it.
> 
> *


stop doing shocker with your thumb..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:54 AM~5880569
> *what tunnel is that? what you do to your thumb?
> *


Washburn tunnel

Was cutting some tie wraps on a dog collar and the sissors slipped and went into my thumb. I'll admit I almost fainted at the sight of my blood flowing. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 08:57 AM~5880577
> *Washburn tunnel
> 
> Was cutting some tie wraps on a dog collar and the sissors slipped and went into my thumb.  I'll admit I almost fainted at the sight of my blood flowing.  :tears:
> *


damn fool. was it squirting out all kill bill style??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 08:57 AM~5880577
> *Washburn tunnel
> 
> Was cutting some tie wraps on a dog collar and the sissors slipped and went into my thumb.  I'll admit I almost fainted at the sight of my blood flowing.  :tears:
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 08:59 AM~5880580
> *pics?
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 08:59 AM~5880579
> *damn fool.  was it squirting out all kill bill style??
> *


Nah, it was like a nariz after some serious pericazo, steady flow of blood.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 07:54 AM~5880569
> *what tunnel is that? what you do to your thumb?
> *


the only tunnel in houston :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 07:51 AM~5880560
> *LOL.  It's the Houston way.  :angry:  :biggrin:  Took the bomb to slo's shop and once my thumb heals I'll start working on it.
> 
> *



its your shop too now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 1 2006, 10:04 AM~5880803
> *its your shop too now
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 1 2006, 10:03 AM~5880800
> *the only tunnel in houston :uh:
> *



:uh: 

I didnt know Houston had a tunnel, thats why I asked.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 09:07 AM~5880819
> *:uh:
> 
> I didnt know Houston had a tunnel, thats why I asked.
> ...


how long have you been living here :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 1 2006, 10:10 AM~5880828
> *how long have you been living here :buttkick:
> *



sorry I dont know everything like you... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

now that I looked it up, its interesting to note that it is not only the single operating tunnel in Houston but in the state of Texas. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 09:15 AM~5880855
> *now that I looked it up, its interesting to note that it is not only the single operating tunnel in Houston but in the state of Texas.  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 1 2006, 10:16 AM~5880861
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


Learn something every day.

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 10:15 AM~5880855
> *now that I looked it up, its interesting to note that it is not only the single operating tunnel in Houston but in the state of Texas.  :biggrin:
> *


in my old vw bug.. use to come out of that tunnel and hit circle so hard.. i could get a back wheel off the ground. yes i had a vw bug..back in my skinnier days..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

broke days too.. 

:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 1 2006, 09:10 AM~5880828
> *how long have you been living here :buttkick:
> *


hell i didnt even know we had a tunnel here.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 10:23 AM~5880898
> *hell i didnt even know we had a tunnel here.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I had a VW too, when I was 13... bought it for $100. engine was sitting in the back seat. Never made it run. Junkyard picked it up for $20... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 10:15 AM~5880855
> *now that I looked it up, its interesting to note that it is not only the single operating tunnel in Houston but in the state of Texas.  :biggrin:
> *


link? there use to be another tunnel heading towards baytown til they decided to build that cable supported bridge. that tunnel was sealed with water, then brought up in sections to rid of it.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 10:27 AM~5880916
> *link?  there use to be another tunnel heading towards baytown til they decided to build that cable supported bridge.  that tunnel was sealed with water, then brought up in sections to rid of it.
> *



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washburn_Tunnel


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Aug 1 2006, 10:28 AM~5880921
> *:biggrin:
> *


You just postwhoring through? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 10:29 AM~5880927
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washburn_Tunnel
> *


A lot of people have died going through that tunnel. Head on collisions. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont see the big fuss.. it aint like a romantic fucking tunnel of love.. it stinks its loud.. and cars coming at you like 2 inches away..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 10:31 AM~5880933
> *A lot of people have died going through that tunnel.  Head on collisions.  :angel:
> *



looks narrow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 10:31 AM~5880935
> *dont see the big fuss..  it aint like a romantic fucking tunnel of love..  it stinks its loud..  and cars coming at you like 2 inches away..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 10:31 AM~5880936
> *looks narrow.
> *


is narrow.. 1 lane each way.. no divider..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 10:34 AM~5880946
> *is narrow..  1 lane each way.. no divider..
> *


I don't like using it, would rather go on the shipchannel bridge. Have been going through it lately to get to work, waiting for my eztag for the bw-8 :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 30 2006, 10:51 PM~5871765
> *i thought it was good
> *



x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 09:23 AM~5880901
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: im not around that area too often.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up chicken fuckers....


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Aug 1 2006, 09:31 AM~5881164
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh: :machinegun: 
fucker...


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:machinegun: :guns:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

VIOLENCE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 11:59 AM~5881313
> *VIOLENCE
> *


Stand back and duck for cover. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up h-town...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2006, 12:19 PM~5881454
> *what's up h-town...
> *



looks like nothing today


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 09:59 AM~5881313
> *VIOLENCE
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: 
black on black crime.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 11:21 AM~5881462
> *looks like nothing today
> *



everyone still recovering from the damn heatstroke....i know i am....shit...that's the longest i've ever had to wait in line....it sucked!!! good thing i had tacos and cold sodas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

had huge cup of chicken tortilla soup.. added jalapeneos.. probably gonna blow ass like latin later.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 11:23 AM~5881477
> *had huge cup of chicken tortilla soup..  added jalapeneos.. probably gonna blow ass like latin later.
> *



what's up homie.....  

haha...cathy bought me lunch today...thanks baby!!!! 
brisket, turkey, mashed potoates with cheese, green beans....mmmmmmmm.....to go plate weighed about 10 lbs... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 09:35 AM~5880952
> *I don't like using it, would rather go on the shipchannel bridge.  Have been going through it lately to get to work, waiting for my eztag for the bw-8  :angry:
> *


i go through there everyday 50mph :biggrin: . you get use it after a while.......like 8 yrs :around:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2006, 11:25 AM~5881484
> *what's up homie.....
> 
> haha...cathy bought me lunch today...thanks baby!!!!
> ...



No wonder their prices went up.......

your welcome

hey I just heard on the radio that Heath Ledger signed on to play the joker on the next Batman

Brokeback Batman?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2006, 12:25 PM~5881484
> *what's up homie.....
> 
> haha...cathy bought me lunch today...thanks baby!!!!
> ...


same o' crap.. putting in 8 hours to "da man".. playing on his internet..


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY EX214GIRL SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR CADDY........ I WUZ HOPING TO SEE AT THE LRM SHOW........ I DID SEE "68 LO LO CAR VERY CLEAN AN NICE...... YEP SLIM WUZ THERE WITH A BIG PUFF HAIR CHILIING, WHUTZ UP SLO, SIC 713,REC AN DANI.
BUT IT WUZ A GOOD SHOW ALL IN ALL........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Car Show coming up in Waco, TX......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 1 2006, 10:39 AM~5881565
> *HEY EX214GIRL SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR CADDY........ I WUZ HOPING TO SEE AT THE LRM SHOW........ I DID SEE "68 LO LO CAR VERY CLEAN AN NICE...... YEP SLIM WUZ THERE WITH A BIG PUFF HAIR CHILIING, WHUTZ UP SLO, SIC 713,REC AN DANI.
> BUT IT WUZ A GOOD SHOW ALL IN ALL........ :biggrin:
> *


whats up babygirl..
hey what did racer x take at the show??


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/08/01/...in1855386.shtml

 

Dog lovers may not want to read this article

:tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 01:01 PM~5881691
> *http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/08/01/...in1855386.shtml
> 
> 
> ...



ignorant f**ks... !!!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 12:08 PM~5881734
> *ignorant f**ks... !!!!!!
> *



It doesn't even mention anything about rabies shots, like if the owners could provide documentation or if they are even offered....... :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 01:12 PM~5881759
> *It doesn't even mention anything about rabies shots, like if the owners could provide documentation or if they are even offered....... :dunno:
> *


No they offered 63 cents to kill your own dog. So their options were you kill the dog or we kill the dog... :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 1 2006, 12:39 PM~5881565
> *HEY EX214GIRL SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR CADDY........ I WUZ HOPING TO SEE AT THE LRM SHOW........ I DID SEE "68 LO LO CAR VERY CLEAN AN NICE...... YEP SLIM WUZ THERE WITH A BIG PUFF HAIR CHILIING, WHUTZ UP SLO, SIC 713,REC AN DANI.
> BUT IT WUZ A GOOD SHOW ALL IN ALL........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 01:01 PM~5881691
> *http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/08/01/...in1855386.shtml
> 
> 
> ...


BASTARDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:25 AM~5831893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT around the corner.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 05:01 PM~5876330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Another one...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 12:38 PM~5881840
> *TTT around the corner.
> *




:uh: I didn't see a date on that flyer, am I just blind or what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 01:49 PM~5881901
> *:uh: I didn't see a date on that flyer, am I just blind or what?
> *


its memorial day weekend.. or forth of july.. or whatever holiday is coming up..that sunday..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin..this must be old flyer.. has same rapper from 1999.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 12:55 PM~5881938
> *its memorial day weekend.. or forth of july.. or whatever holiday is coming up..that sunday..
> *



So Latin Kustoms show is Sept. 3rd, right? I wonder if they know there is no date on the flyer? Maybe someone should tell'em?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 01:59 PM~5881966
> *So Latin Kustoms show is Sept. 3rd, right?  I wonder if they know there is no date on the flyer?  Maybe someone should tell'em?
> *


they handed out flyers at lrm show.. those had dates.. i think..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. im wondering the same thing...
awhats the date on the kustoms show


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. labor day weekend.. so its sept 3rd.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 01:56 PM~5881945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope, that's the flyer for the show.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 02:18 PM~5882128
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 1 2006, 02:20 PM~5882147
> *
> *


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll retarded.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 02:22 PM~5882159
> *
> *


 :cheesy: killin time :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

best way... :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 02:25 PM~5882187
> *ya'll retarded.
> *


I was A.D.D. as a kid but i out grew it :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:29 PM~5882238
> *:cheesy:
> *


back to work!!

:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 02:30 PM~5882251
> *back to work!!
> 
> :twak:
> *


AGREED


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 02:42 PM~5882355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 1 2006, 02:45 PM~5882387
> *lol!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now all together!!


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 01:30 PM~5882251
> *back to work!!
> 
> :twak:
> *


hey i have been workin!! last month was so fkin busy but its all good cause bonus check is next pay period and its gonna pay off. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:53 PM~5882446
> *hey i have been workin!! last month was so fkin busy but its all good cause bonus check is next pay period and its gonna pay off. :cheesy:
> *


Wanna be a baller
shotcaller
20" rims on the impaler :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 01:31 PM~5882253
> *AGREED
> *


 :angry: :uh: 

isnt post whoring a form of working? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:53 PM~5882446
> *hey i have been workin!! last month was so fkin busy but its all good cause bonus check is next pay period and its gonna pay off. :cheesy:
> *


cool..what u gonna buy me??


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 1 2006, 01:35 PM~5882286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

thats how i feel every time my boss doesnt come to work which is like every other day now-a-days. :uh: cant stand ppl who think that they are the only ppl that go through stress, depression, etc and jump on pills to "function through life". its all bullshit to me. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:57 PM~5882475
> *:roflmao:
> 
> thats how i feel every time my boss doesnt come to work which is like every other day now-a-days.  :uh: cant stand ppl who think that they are the only ppl that go through stress, depression, etc and jump on pills to "function through life". its all bullshit to me. :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 01:54 PM~5882457
> *Wanna be a baller
> shotcaller
> 20" rims on the impaler  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

I WISH!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

the date is on the flyer but it has two sides and yes it is sept. 3 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 01:55 PM~5882461
> *cool..what u gonna buy me??
> *


uh, a burrito? :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:59 PM~5882489
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I WISH!!
> *


click ur heels,make that wish.. and maybe i'll let u borrow the daily..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 01:58 PM~5882483
> *
> *


 :roflmao: 

sorry just venting! but for real you should see her purse. its fkin huge and its all filled with different prescription bottles. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 02:00 PM~5882494
> *click ur heels,make that wish.. and maybe i'll let u borrow the daily..
> *


 :uh: im not trying to go to kansas!


:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:01 PM~5882498
> *:roflmao:
> 
> sorry just venting! but for real you should see her purse. its fkin huge and its all filled with different prescription bottles. :uh:
> *


Some people like to medicate to alleviate the every day


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 02:03 PM~5882516
> *Some people like to medicate to alleviate the every day
> 
> 
> ...


she does it to get sympathy from ppl. but ive worked with her long enough to know its all bullshit and that she makes alot of her "symptoms" up. she'll go online and check a new drug she heard of and find out what type of symptoms you need to get that pill and then go to the dr claiming to have all of them. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 03:00 PM~5882493
> *uh, a burrito? :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


yum


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 03:00 PM~5882493
> *uh, a burrito? :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


sweet


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:00 PM~5882493
> *uh, a burrito? :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


mmmmm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 03:06 PM~5882532
> *she does it to get sympathy from ppl. but ive worked with her long enough to know its all bullshit and that she makes alot of her "symptoms" up. she'll go online and check a new drug she heard of and find out what type of symptoms you need to get that pill and then go to the dr claiming to have all of them.  :uh:
> *


ha.. theres heffa here at work.. that pulls that crap every time big holiday comes along.. this last time she went all out and faked a slip and fall.. cause her daughter had baby..and wanted to spend time with grandbaby.. we knew it was fake cause hour before slip/fall she got denied her time off request.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I've lived in SW for about 3 years and I STILL havent tried a true pupusa....or a fake one for that matter!!









Taco Cabana fakes up a pupusa and calls it a Mexican dish!! The blasphemy!! :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 03:09 PM~5882560
> *mmmmm
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 03:12 PM~5882577
> *I've lived in SW for about 3 years and I STILL havent tried a true pupusa....or a fake one for that matter!!
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed that. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:55 PM~5882460
> *:angry: :uh:
> 
> isnt post whoring a form of working? :cheesy:
> *


   and i need to log off since i have a project that has to be finished by thursday  :wave: adios loca.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 02:14 PM~5882589
> *    and i need to log off since i have a project that has to be finished by thursday    :wave:  adios loca.
> *


good luck with that staying off!! look at me! here I am again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 1 2006, 02:06 PM~5882533
> *yum
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 02:08 PM~5882550
> *sweet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 02:11 PM~5882575
> *ha.. theres heffa here at work.. that pulls that crap every time big holiday comes along..  this last time she went all out and faked a slip and fall.. cause her daughter had baby..and wanted to spend time with grandbaby..  we knew it was fake cause hour before slip/fall she got denied her time off request.
> *


ppl are skandaleous! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 02:12 PM~5882577
> *I've lived in SW for about 3 years and I STILL havent tried a true pupusa....or a fake one for that matter!!
> 
> 
> ...


i have and they are really good! :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Any parents on here that would like to elbow folks, worry about your kids being stomped on or likes to walk from the opposite end of the parking lot.....all in order to save 8.25%, Tax Free weekend starts Friday!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 02:09 PM~5882560
> *mmmmm
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 03:20 PM~5882624
> *Any parents on here that would like to elbow folks, worry about your kids being stomped on or likes to walk from the opposite end of the parking lot.....all in order to save 8.25%, Tax Free weekend starts Friday!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


MEANS NOTHING TO ME UNLESS YOU CAN BUY CAR PARTS TAX FREE.



AND YES.. TRIED GETTIN RIMS ONCE.. MAN SAID "HA.. ITS FOR CLOTHES AND SCHOOL STUFF PENDEJO"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2006, 02:14 PM~5882589
> *    and i need to log off since i have a project that has to be finished by thursday    :wave:  adios loca.
> *


:wave:


you'll be back before the end of the day. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 02:20 PM~5882624
> *Any parents on here that would like to elbow folks, worry about your kids being stomped on or likes to walk from the opposite end of the parking lot.....all in order to save 8.25%, Tax Free weekend starts Friday!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: 

aint that the truth! i never understood ppl acting so crazy over a 8.25% discount. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 1 2006, 03:00 PM~5882492
> *the date is on the flyer but it has two sides and yes it is sept. 3  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


other side ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:32 PM~5882710
> *:roflmao:
> 
> aint that the truth! i never understood ppl acting so crazy over a 8.25% discount. :uh:
> *



:ugh: uhmmmm.....me either....... :happysad:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 1 2006, 03:32 PM~5882710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two kids and don't get any child support ... so I can see where it could help some folks :biggrin: but I don't think I've actually ever gone shopping on tax free weekend ... maybe once ... and I don't think it was on purpose


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 02:37 PM~5882742
> *:guns: wait until you have another kid ...
> I have two kids and don't get any child support ... so I can see where it could help some folks :biggrin: but I don't think I've actually ever gone shopping on tax free weekend ... maybe once ... and I don't think it was on purpose
> *



If you can find stuff on sale, especially shoes, then won't have to pay tax on it then it could be worth it.....I just can't stand to be in the middle of crazy folks.....especially in walmart, makes me want to slap someone......usually Michael.....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



JUST KIDDING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 03:42 PM~5882781
> *If you can find stuff on sale, especially shoes, then won't have to pay tax on it then it could be worth it.....I just can't stand to be in the middle of crazy folks.....especially in walmart, makes me want to slap someone......usually Michael.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST KIDDING!!!! :biggrin:
> *


The only day that I really get crunk for "shopping-wise" is the day after Thanksgiving Sales ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: me and my Mom go out and drop bows on hoes at all the stores :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Gang$ta! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 02:47 PM~5882818
> *The only day that I really get crunk for "shopping-wise" is the day after Thanksgiving Sales ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: me and my Mom go out and drop bows on hoes at all the stores :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Gang$ta! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



That's Michael for real, he won't even sleep the night before, gets the Thanksgiving newspaper and starts circling items......strategizing first ones to stand outside the doors, he finds a babysitter and everything so i can go w/him and we can split up once they open!!!!!!! TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 03:51 PM~5882842
> *That's Michael for real, he won't even sleep the night before, gets the Thanksgiving newspaper and starts circling items......strategizing first ones to stand outside the doors, he finds a babysitter and everything so i can go w/him and we can split up once they open!!!!!!!  TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:cheesy: That's awesome! I do the same thing! And always hit up Starbucks a couple of times cause we head out so early ... :biggrin: plus, I do a lot of Christmas shopping that day too ... so my kids can't go ... I even shop for some of my friends who are too scurrred to fight the old white lady's at Toys R Us ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 02:34 PM~5882726
> *:ugh: uhmmmm.....me either....... :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

are you one of *them*??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 02:37 PM~5882742
> *:guns: wait until you have another kid ...
> I have two kids and don't get any child support ... so I can see where it could help some folks :biggrin: but I don't think I've actually ever gone shopping on tax free weekend ... maybe once ... and I don't think it was on purpose
> *


me...another kid...haha. 

shit....the child support i do get doesnt even cover his child care for the month so im still coming outta pocket. i dont dress my kid in all name brand clothes and spend $100 on a pair of shoes (his dad does that) but my kid is always lookin cute.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 02:47 PM~5882818
> *The only day that I really get crunk for "shopping-wise" is the day after Thanksgiving Sales ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: me and my Mom go out and drop bows on hoes at all the stores :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Gang$ta! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


ill go out on that day sometimes but usually i get there way past the "early bird sales" are goin on. i dont camp out in line like my aunts do. theyre fkin crazy. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 02:51 PM~5882842
> *That's Michael for real, he won't even sleep the night before, gets the Thanksgiving newspaper and starts circling items......strategizing first ones to stand outside the doors, he finds a babysitter and everything so i can go w/him and we can split up once they open!!!!!!!  TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this topic turned a shoppin topic now that all the fellas arent in here right now. 

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:01 PM~5882901
> *this topic turned a shoppin topic now that all the fellas arent in here right now.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: I'm going "shopping" for a new fuel pump for my lac tonight :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Aug 1 2006, 02:53 PM~5882853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is me, w/our first one, I don't think he owned anything other than Ralph Lauren........then our second came along and I found cute stuff for her at Burlington, Ross, TJMAXX started getting both their stuff there, now THREE......I may be hitten up good will now......j/k.....things ain't that bad here, I always dress my kids in cute clothes that I always try to find on sale......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:01 PM~5882901
> *this topic turned a shoppin topic now that all the fellas arent in here right now.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


THATS WHY I BEEN QUIET.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 03:03 PM~5882906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm going "shopping" for a new fuel pump for my lac tonight :cheesy: :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Aug 1 2006, 03:04 PM~5882911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea. see and im doin this and payin all the bills on my own (like i said the monthly child support i do get doesnt even cover his child care for the month) so im ALWAYS hittin up sales and stuff like that. i aint got no shame. shit...my kid is always lookin pimp.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 03:06 PM~5882917
> *THATS WHY I BEEN QUIET.
> *


  

you can talk bout your shoppin at places like show palace. :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 02:32 PM~5882710
> *:roflmao:
> 
> aint that the truth! i never understood ppl acting so crazy over a 8.25% discount. :uh:
> *


yeah on $100 of shit you save $8. Whoopy :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:11 PM~5882941
> *
> 
> you can talk bout your shoppin at places like show palace. :cheesy:
> *


I TALK ALOT..BUT ONLY REALLY BEEN THERE LIKE 3 TIMES.. MAYBE 4.. IF I WANT TO PAY A FEMALE TO LIE TO ME AND RUB ASS ON MY FACE.. SURE THERES BRAWDS WILLING TO COME TO MY CRIB TO DO IT..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:10 PM~5882935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i have a shoppin addiction too. shop-a-holics annonymous.
> ...


but baby daddy helps you a little bit and he helps buy your sons clothes .. I get zer0 help and I pay all the bills on my own too ... so I hear ya girl ..  .. but my girls always dress nice ... last Saturday they went fishing with my parents ... in their new POLO BOOTS :banghead: I wanted to spank some butt ... but they looked so cute ... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 03:12 PM~5882951
> *yeah on $100 of shit you save $8.  Whoopy :uh:
> *



THat is about what i spend EXTRA on Gas every week now....... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 03:12 PM~5882951
> *yeah on $100 of shit you save $8.  Whoopy :uh:
> *


exactly.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 03:14 PM~5882963
> *I TALK ALOT..BUT ONLY REALLY BEEN THERE LIKE 3 TIMES.. MAYBE 4..  IF I WANT TO PAY A FEMALE TO LIE TO ME AND RUB ASS ON MY FACE..  SURE THERES BRAWDS WILLING TO COME TO MY CRIB TO DO IT..
> 
> 
> *


im sure cause youre a pimp.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Fuck that ... I don't care what ya'll say .. I'd rather spend $8 on a toy for my kid(s) or on anything else than give it to Uncle Sam :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 04:14 PM~5882963
> *I TALK ALOT..BUT ONLY REALLY BEEN THERE LIKE 3 TIMES.. MAYBE 4..  IF I WANT TO PAY A FEMALE TO LIE TO ME AND RUB ASS ON MY FACE..  SURE THERES BRAWDS WILLING TO COME TO MY CRIB TO DO IT..
> 
> 
> *


LOL .. HNY BRN EYES AND I HAVE BEEN THERE MORE THAN YOU :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 03:14 PM~5882963
> *I TALK ALOT..BUT ONLY REALLY BEEN THERE LIKE 3 TIMES.. MAYBE 4..  IF I WANT TO PAY A FEMALE TO LIE TO ME AND RUB ASS ON MY FACE..  SURE THERES BRAWDS WILLING TO COME TO MY CRIB TO DO IT..
> 
> 
> *


yeah most skrippas make it obvious how bored they are and they dont even TRY to make you believe they want you to get you all excited and throw more money their way. So i rather spend it on my own ruca, let her strip, AND actually get some after the fact. Instead of a bunch of horny guys riding home together after a night at a strip joint. :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 03:15 PM~5882972
> *but baby daddy helps you a little bit and he helps buy your sons clothes .. I get zer0 help and I pay all the bills on my own too ... so I hear ya girl ..   .. but my girls always dress nice ... last Saturday they went fishing with my parents ... in their new POLO BOOTS :banghead: I wanted to spank some butt ... but they looked so cute ... :biggrin:
> *



OH HELL NO.....SEE THAT WOULD'VE HAD TO BEEN SOME KIND OF A$$ WHOOPPEN GOIN ON.....EXACTLY WHY I DON'T SEND MY KIDS W/THEIR "GOOD CLOTHES" TO EITHER GRANDPARENTS.....BOTH SIDES ARE TOO COUNTRY


Michael buys more stuff for the kids than I do.....he likes the brand name stuff though......even though he tries to act like $20 is a bargain for a Polo shirt for Alex.......c'mon now, I try to tell him $12 is a bargain homie...not $20.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually i'd prefer spending time with nice female.. just hanging out and watching movie.. and getting to know either other.. then being at a butt naked.. 





but then she can dance for me..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 03:16 PM~5882991
> *Fuck that ... I don't care what ya'll say .. I'd rather spend $8 on a toy for my kid(s) or on anything else than give it to Uncle Sam :biggrin:
> *


Yeah but the savings is eaten up in the extra effort, sleeplessness and extra distances some people travel for these sales. Id prolly drink that $8 up at Starbucks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 03:15 PM~5882972
> *but baby daddy helps you a little bit and he helps buy your sons clothes .. I get zer0 help and I pay all the bills on my own too ... so I hear ya girl ..   .. but my girls always dress nice ... last Saturday they went fishing with my parents ... in their new POLO BOOTS :banghead: I wanted to spank some butt ... but they looked so cute ... :biggrin:
> *


i know you dont get any help from your baby daddy (you told me that story). you pay the bills on your own...i figured your man helps you out. i hear ya on kids wearing the expensive stuff and messin it up. thats another reason i dont buy all name brands cause mine grows out of them too fkin fast! i want him to stop growing!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 03:17 PM~5882995
> *LOL .. HNY BRN EYES AND I HAVE BEEN THERE MORE THAN YOU  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


biatch not me! ive only been there once!!! thats you that was the infamous "bathroom bandit". :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 03:16 PM~5882991
> *Fuck that ... I don't care what ya'll say .. I'd rather spend $8 on a toy for my kid(s) or on anything else than give it to Uncle Sam :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: you said you dont even go out shoppin during tax free weekend!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 03:17 PM~5882997
> *yeah most skrippas make it obvious how bored they are and they dont even TRY to make you believe they want you to get you all excited and throw more money their way.  So i rather spend it on my own ruca, let her strip, AND actually get some after the fact.  Instead of a bunch of horny guys riding home together after a night at a strip joint. :0
> *


i never thought of it like that.. :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I guess if you got it flaunt it, for me son puras chiflasones. i remember urging my dad to get me Jordan this and that. NOW!? Fuck him and his expensive ass shoes. I rather buy me a couple of nice shoes from friggin Lugz or Skechers or something than a $150-180 pair of SNEAKERS. But hey thats just me. For as much as I go out I dont need fancy clothes....I aint making my job a fashion show.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 03:18 PM~5883003
> *OH HELL NO.....SEE THAT WOULD'VE HAD TO BEEN SOME KIND OF A$$ WHOOPPEN GOIN ON.....EXACTLY WHY I DON'T SEND MY KIDS W/THEIR "GOOD CLOTHES" TO EITHER GRANDPARENTS.....BOTH SIDES ARE TOO COUNTRY
> Michael buys more stuff for the kids than I do.....he likes the brand name stuff though......even though he tries to act like $20 is a bargain for a Polo shirt for Alex.......c'mon now, I  try to tell him $12 is a bargain homie...not $20.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

same goes for my kids dads ppl. they dont know how to take care of stuff and i never get it back. pisses me off!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 03:19 PM~5883013
> *Yeah but the savings is eaten up in the extra effort, sleeplessness and extra distances some people travel for these sales.  Id prolly drink that $8 up at Starbucks.
> *


ive never got into the whole starbucks thing. $5 bucks for a coffee doesnt sit right with me. id rather get a beer. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:22 PM~5883032
> *biatch not me! ive only been there once!!! thats you that was the infamous "bathroom bandit". :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 03:23 PM~5883054
> *I guess if you got it flaunt it, for me son puras chiflasones.  i remember urging my dad to get me Jordan this and that.  NOW!? Fuck him and his expensive ass shoes.  I rather buy me a couple of nice shoes from friggin Lugz or Skechers or something than a $150-180 pair of SNEAKERS.  But hey thats just me.  For as much as I go out I dont need fancy clothes....I aint making my job a fashion show.
> *


  

i hear ya. i dont hate on ppl that like to wear name brands. thats their taste. im cool with how i dress and how i dress my kid and since im the one thats paying for it thats all that matters. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 03:26 PM~5883072
> *ive never got into the whole starbucks thing. $5 bucks for a coffee doesnt sit right with me. id rather get a beer. :biggrin:
> *



:uh: not enough time to touch that subject......gotta get home so I'll reply to that one tomorrow  

:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 03:27 PM~5883075
> *:0
> *


i wish i had been there that day... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 03:26 PM~5883072
> *ive never got into the whole starbucks thing. $5 bucks for a coffee doesnt sit right with me. id rather get a beer. :biggrin:
> *


I dont do starbucks either, but it was mentioned to prepare for the exhausting day of shopping. That latte or frape right there would be most of your savings. I stay away from stores on days such as those. I cant handle people, especiallly stupid , rude and obnoxious people :angry: and being trapped in swarms of those makes me extremely claustrophobic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:26 PM~5883072
> *ive never got into the whole starbucks thing. $5 bucks for a coffee doesnt sit right with me. id rather get a beer. :biggrin:
> *


rum for me..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:28 PM~5883087
> *i wish i had been there that day...  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 03:28 PM~5883085
> *:uh: not enough time to touch that subject......gotta get home so I'll reply to that one tomorrow
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: 

btw, i was being sarcastic bout the beer thing. i drink coke more than anything. thats my caffeine pick me up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 03:29 PM~5883091
> *I dont do starbucks either, but it was mentioned to prepare for the exhausting day of shopping.  That latte or frape right there would be most of your savings.  I stay away from stores on days such as those.  I cant handle people, especiallly stupid , rude and obnoxious people  :angry: and being trapped in swarms of those makes me extremely claustrophobic.
> *


you forgot about those ppl that go in there with their laptop trying to look important.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:22 PM~5883032
> *biatch not me! ive only been there once!!! thats you that was the infamous "bathroom bandit". :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why you gotta bring up old shit for?!  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 03:30 PM~5883097
> *:roflmao:
> 
> btw, i was being sarcastic bout the beer thing. i drink coke more than anything. thats my caffeine pick me up.
> *



ok, real quick, here's my coffee comment:

IF you drink coffee daily then you really can't go w/o it or at least don't want to......you'd pay $.69 - $1.39 at most fast food breakfast places........a starbucks coffee is like a self treat for most coffee drinkers, the flavor of their coffee ontop of satisfying your coffe craving......it's like soft drinks........you could drink generic colas (dr. b) to save $$ but then when you drink a REAL coke or Dr. Pepper, you're like Damn, there really is a difference......


all that from a person that just started drinking coffee almost a year ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well I am out for now from here....til i get home. Paz. :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:26 PM~5883072
> *ive never got into the whole starbucks thing. $5 bucks for a coffee doesnt sit right with me. id rather get a beer. :biggrin:
> *


I get Starbucks when I'm out running around an if it's convenient ... I'm not hooked on the shit .. but my boyfriend lives off that shit ... I'm like dude ... I'll make you a fkn cup of coffee ... gimme $10 bucks! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 03:35 PM~5883134
> *ok, real quick, here's my coffee comment:
> 
> IF you drink coffee daily then you really can't go w/o it or at least don't want to......you'd pay $.69 - $1.39 at most fast food breakfast places........a starbucks coffee is like a self treat for most coffee drinkers, the flavor of their coffee ontop of satisfying your coffe craving......it's like soft drinks........you could drink generic colas (dr. b) to save $$ but then when you drink a REAL coke or Dr. Pepper, you're like Damn, there really is a difference......
> ...


orale coffee Connoisseur!! Thats why I never started. But yeah its like that with smoking.....do i get "Smokes" or move up to Marlboro, and when i feel _fancy_ i smoke Clove Cigarrettes from Sampoerna :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 04:38 PM~5883152
> *orale coffee Connoisseur!! Thats why I never started.  But yeah its like that with smoking.....do i get "Smokes" or move up to Marlboro, and when i feel fancy i smoke Clove Cigarrettes from Sampoerna  :biggrin:
> *


I'll smoke one of those once in a blue moon ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 04:38 PM~5883148
> *I get Starbucks when I'm out running around an if it's convenient ... I'm not hooked on the shit .. but my boyfriend lives off that shit ... I'm like dude ... I'll make you a fkn cup of coffee ... gimme $10 bucks! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


starbucks coffee is good though.. not worth the price..but good..

what i really like and is affordable is folgers french vanilla.. makes whole house smell good.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2006, 04:28 PM~5883087
> *i wish i had been there that day...  :biggrin:
> *


:tongue: i wish i hadn't been there that day ... :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2006, 04:38 PM~5883152
> *orale coffee Connoisseur!! Thats why I never started.  But yeah its like that with smoking.....do i get "Smokes" or move up to Marlboro, and when i feel fancy i smoke Clove Cigarrettes from Sampoerna  :biggrin:
> *


marlboro reds 100's.. my habit aint that bad though.. i go thru pack every 3 days.. sometimes 4..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 1 2006, 03:35 PM~5883134
> *ok, real quick, here's my coffee comment:
> 
> IF you drink coffee daily then you really can't go w/o it or at least don't want to......you'd pay $.69 - $1.39 at most fast food breakfast places........a starbucks coffee is like a self treat for most coffee drinkers, the flavor of their coffee ontop of satisfying your coffe craving......it's like soft drinks........you could drink generic colas (dr. b) to save $$ but then when you drink a REAL coke or Dr. Pepper, you're like Damn, there really is a difference......
> ...


ok i feel yea on the taste thing cause yea there is a big diff in generic soft drinks and the real stuff.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 03:31 PM~5883109
> *why you gotta bring up old shit for?!  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

girl i aint even gonna lie!! i totally forgot bout that til you mentioned me and you going to show palace. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 03:38 PM~5883148
> *I get Starbucks when I'm out running around an if it's convenient ... I'm not hooked on the shit .. but my boyfriend lives off that shit ... I'm like dude ... I'll make you a fkn cup of coffee ... gimme $10 bucks! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


he is??? :roflmao: id never think hed be hooked on that. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just a reminder this topic is titled "houston lowriders"


----------



## tdr6874 (May 8, 2006)

"I've lived in SW for about 3 years and I STILL havent tried a true pupusa....or a fake one for that matter!!


Taco Cabana fakes up a pupusa and calls it a Mexican dish!! The blasphemy"



go to pupusa loca on hillcroft almost to bellaire blvd....on the east side of hillcroft


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2006, 03:34 PM~5883383
> *just a reminder this topic is titled "houston lowriders"
> *


good point...
so... whos going to the desert dreams pinic.. 
roll call.... :biggrin: 

houston stylez will be there...with about 4-5 cars and the big bitch


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Bad Influences will be there


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 03:45 PM~5883188
> *marlboro reds 100's..  my habit aint that bad though.. i go thru pack every 3 days.. sometimes 4..
> *


That WAS my habit but it picked up now....going through tough times is a lame excuse i know, but its my excuse.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 04:52 PM~5883481
> *good point...
> so... whos going to the desert dreams pinic..
> roll call.... :biggrin:
> ...


   
After hearing so much about previous picnics I had hoped to go but alas I wont be there. Ill be here instead.


















Sucks that its the same day....prolly get another sunburn on top of the one I am healing from now from setup day last saturday. It may rain though :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

LATIN CARTEL will be there for sure...............


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2006, 05:34 PM~5883383
> *just a reminder this topic is titled "houston lowriders"
> *


HA! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2006, 04:44 PM~5883179
> *starbucks coffee is good though..  not worth the price..but good..
> 
> what i really like and is affordable is folgers french vanilla..  makes whole house smell good.
> *




freakin Martha Stewart... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry5883991

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2006, 03:31 PM~5883109
> *why you gotta bring up old shit for?!  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


long live the BATHROOM BANDIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2006, 04:01 PM~5876330
> *nah, i had to drop the bomb.  leaving now though.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 04:52 PM~5883481
> *good point...
> so... whos going to the desert dreams pinic..
> roll call.... :biggrin:
> ...


LATIN KUSTOMS will be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 05:52 PM~5883481
> *good point...
> so... whos going to the desert dreams pinic..
> roll call.... :biggrin:
> ...


i'll be there.. 68 wont..


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2006, 03:52 PM~5883481
> *good point...
> so... whos going to the desert dreams pinic..
> roll call.... :biggrin:
> ...



HYPNOTIZED WILL BE THERE HITTIN SWITCHES AND COOKING ON THE NEW BBQ PIT


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 1 2006, 05:58 PM~5883954
> *freakin Martha Stewart...  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I have to agree though, I LOVE the way the house smells when coffee is on......mmmmhhhhhmmmmmmm :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 07:59 AM~5887398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I have to agree though, I LOVE the way the house smells when coffee is on......mmmmhhhhhmmmmmmm :tongue:
> *



TRUe.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well fuck ya'll.. i had chocolate milk today!
:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 07:07 AM~5887423
> *well fuck ya'll.. i had chocolate milk today!
> :biggrin:
> *



had folgers w/hazelnut........mmmmmhhhhhmmmm......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. picked up daily last nite..it had been a while.. after being use to chain steering wheel.. dailys wheel had me feeling like i was driving a big rig!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I know my party is over and DONE with but I just got some pictures that are much clearer, the middle two were the other cakes and the very last pic is of me and the other two birthday girls........ and for the record I don't think any of us look 30!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

NOtice the posters in the background, to the left is New Kids on the Block (from their still existing fan club, lol) and directly behind us is Ghost Busters "here to save the world" and then of course top gun.....we had classics all over, pretty in pink, flashdance, pretty woman and we found 1983-1986 teen magazines at a flea market and pulled all the posters out and had them plastered all over the walls.....the decorations were amazing!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

those cakes are freakin cool!!! from all that it obvious you really went all out in the decorations!! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2006, 07:28 AM~5887467
> *those cakes are freakin cool!!! from all that it obvious you really went all out in the decorations!!  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah we did, and we did a neon colors as the color scheme.....we had lots of fun, there were like 13 -15 of us up there all day decorating i was at the hall from like 9:30am until 6pm, hanging the records from a fishing string was probably the hardest part of all of it......it was all worth it though, we all had fun and my 30th birthday will definitely be memorable!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2006, 05:34 PM~5883383
> *just a reminder this topic is titled "houston lowriders"
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2006, 08:41 AM~5887502
> *:ugh:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 08:43 AM~5887509
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star.. gonna take x-ray van to picnic??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 07:39 AM~5887496
> *Yeah we did, and we did a neon colors as the color scheme.....we had lots of fun, there were like 13 -15 of us up there all day decorating i was at the hall from like 9:30am until 6pm, hanging the records from a fishing string was probably the hardest part of all of it......it was all worth it though, we all had fun and my 30th birthday will definitely be memorable!!!!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2006, 04:34 PM~5883383
> *just a reminder this topic is titled "houston lowriders"
> *


 :uh: hater! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 08:45 AM~5887513
> *x3
> *


X4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 08:57 AM~5887551
> *X4
> *


to the 4th power


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 1 2006, 07:03 PM~5884292
> *long live the BATHROOM BANDIT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 09:36 AM~5887652
> *:ugh:
> *


bathroom bandit!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 09:45 AM~5887700
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mannnnn.. laughing so hard.. now i gotta piss. brb


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 08:36 AM~5887652
> *:ugh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2006, 09:57 AM~5887764
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: I still owe you some beer don't I? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up people.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 10:32 AM~5887959
> *:around:
> *


Saw a caddy you would probably want for parts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

saw cadi for sale.. 7 g's.. simliar to this one.. hmmmm and i aint saying where ya'll o' blockers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 10:37 AM~5887986
> *saw cadi for sale.. 7 g's..  simliar to this one.. hmmmm  and i aint saying where ya'll o' blockers.
> 
> 
> ...


Show me a '67 chevelle, not a funeral car.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 10:34 AM~5887971
> *Saw a caddy you would probably want for parts.
> *


2 door?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 10:42 AM~5888007
> *Show me a '67 chevelle, not a funeral car.
> *


calm down hot rodder


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 10:43 AM~5888009
> *2 door?
> *


think he meant a b-body since he was telling dena about it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 10:43 AM~5888009
> *2 door?
> *


Think it's a *4 door*, i said *"parts car"* :biggrin: 

mid to late 80's car i think. you could probably pick it up for a couple bills.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 10:44 AM~5888018
> *Think it's a 4 door, i said "parts car"   :biggrin:
> 
> mid to late 80's car i think.
> *


:uh: maybe not..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 10:44 AM~5888018
> *Think it's a 4 door, i said "parts car"   :biggrin:
> 
> mid to late 80's car i think.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 10:46 AM~5888026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 10:37 AM~5887986
> *saw cadi for sale.. 7 g's..  simliar to this one.. hmmmm  and i aint saying where ya'll o' blockers.
> 
> 
> ...



that would look good in black.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 10:47 AM~5888034
> *
> *


what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 10:48 AM~5888039
> *that would look good in black.
> *


actual one is dark gray.. but no shine left..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 10:49 AM~5888044
> *what?
> *



yeah... you fixed it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 10:43 AM~5888013
> *calm down hot rodder
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 08:42 AM~5887678
> *bathroom bandit!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I still dont know the scoop on this!! Someone walk into the wrong restroom or something :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 10:51 AM~5888054
> *yeah... you fixed it...
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 10:53 AM~5888069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mr. miyagi

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2006, 10:53 AM~5888064
> *I still dont know the scoop on this!!  Someone walk into the wrong restroom or something  :dunno:
> *


Nah, she was working for the F.D.A. at the time and was inspecting to see if there was slime in the sausage machines :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2006, 10:53 AM~5888064
> *I still dont know the scoop on this!!  Someone walk into the wrong restroom or something  :dunno:
> *


i dont know either.. they being shady with info.. but *BATHROOM BADNIT *<- THAT NAME.. fucking cracks me up!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 09:37 AM~5887986
> *saw cadi for sale.. 7 g's..  simliar to this one.. hmmmm  and i aint saying where ya'll o' blockers.
> 
> 
> ...



Michael had one almost exactly like that except his was CONVERTIBLE........Maroon w/white interior.......old people use to give us the "thumbs up" every time we took it out for a cruise.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 11:03 AM~5888087
> *Michael had one almost exactly like that except his was CONVERTIBLE........Maroon w/white interior.......old people use to give us the "thumbs up" every time we took it out for a cruise.....
> *


i get thumbs up in 68 from everybody.. young people.. old people.. hot chics.. fat chics.. police.. etc etc..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 11:03 AM~5888087
> *Michael had one almost exactly like that except his was CONVERTIBLE........Maroon w/white interior.......old people use to give us the "thumbs up" every time we took it out for a cruise.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2006, 09:53 AM~5888064
> *I still dont know the scoop on this!!  Someone walk into the wrong restroom or something  :dunno:
> *



that actually happened to me, so DAMN embarrassing, when I walked into the stall I was like "who the hell would leave the toilet seat up!!!!" One of Michael's friends walked in while i was checking my hair and makeup and was like "oh shit, did i just walk in the girls bathroom" i said " Oh my god, get the hell out" and he opened the door looked at the sign that said 'men' and said "uh no you get the hell out" damn it


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 10:03 AM~5888087
> *Michael had one almost exactly like that except his was CONVERTIBLE........Maroon w/white interior.......old people use to give us the "thumbs up" every time we took it out for a cruise.....
> *



sold it after the birth of our second child  

sold his 63 impala wagon after our first born to buy our house  

good investments though....more than doubled his $$$ each time


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 10:07 AM~5888103
> *that actually happened to me, so DAMN embarrassing, when I walked into the stall I was like "who the hell would leave the toilet seat up!!!!"  One of Michael's friends walked in while i was checking my hair and makeup and was like "oh shit, did i just walk in the girls bathroom" i said " Oh my god, get the hell out" and he opened the door looked at the sign that said 'men' and said "uh no you get the hell out"  damn it
> *


usually the urinals along the wall opposite of the stalls are a dead giveaway. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2006, 10:09 AM~5888112
> *usually the urinals along the wall opposite of the stalls are a dead giveaway. :biggrin:
> *



OMG, SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's exactly what Michael said......


What can I say, I'm not a very observant person, especially when I'm tipsy


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2006, 10:09 AM~5888112
> *usually the urinals along the wall opposite of the stalls are a dead giveaway. :biggrin:
> *



They were along the wall as soon as you opened the damn DOOR!!! Yes, I felt very stupid after that one :happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 10:11 AM~5888117
> *OMG, SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That's exactly what Michael said......
> What can I say, I'm not a very observant person, especially when I'm tipsy
> *


Hey when guys get tipsy we make any where become a restroom so at least you used the facilities, all be it the wrong facilities. Guys will find any freestanding object and have at it.  Why? cause we can :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 09:42 AM~5888007
> *Show me a '67 chevelle, not a funeral car.
> *


my uncle has a 67 chevelle


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 10:13 AM~5888131
> *They were along the wall as soon as you opened the damn DOOR!!!  Yes, I felt very stupid after that one :happysad:
> *


Yeah as soon as I walk in and see a big comfy couch, I know I am not in the guys restroom.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2006, 10:18 AM~5888160
> *Yeah as soon as I walk in and see a big comfy couch, I know I am not in the guys restroom.
> *



It happened at Applebee's I was just thankful it was one of Michael's friends and not some old man, i would've been like you fkn pervert!!! :angry: 

I came back to the table laughing so damn hard I couldn't speak, I was getting bits and pieces out and Michael and my friend Erica (whose husband was the one walked in on me) got the impression that he had been the one that went into the wrong bathroom, took awhile to get it out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2006, 11:18 AM~5888160
> *Yeah as soon as I walk in and see a big comfy couch, I know I am not in the guys restroom.
> *


yup.. a man's restroom is last place u wanna sit and chill.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Yawn*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:26 AM~5888213
> *yup..  a man's restroom is last place u wanna sit and chill.
> *



I still dont understand how womens restrooms end up dirtier than the mens... :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 11:29 AM~5888225
> *I still dont understand how womens restrooms end up dirtier than the mens...  :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


how much time u spend in womens toilet to even know that??


cochino!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:31 AM~5888249
> *how much time u spend in womens toilet to even know that??
> *



I used to clean restrooms when I worked at the movies... we flipped a coin to see who would get the womens restrooms. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 11:32 AM~5888254
> *I used to clean restrooms when I worked at the movies... we flipped a coin to see who would get the womens restrooms.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:33 AM~5888256
> *:uh:
> *



ask Provok, he worked there with me... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 10:27 AM~5888214
> **Yawn*
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2006, 08:53 AM~5888064
> *I still dont know the scoop on this!!  Someone walk into the wrong restroom or something  :dunno:
> *


it was one of them nights when we hit up show palace


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 11:34 AM~5888265
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 2 2006, 10:29 AM~5888225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: see, told you :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

back in broke days i worked in this lame office.. over in ptown.. boss there would get pissed that BRAWDS left shitter nasty.. one day that man went over the edge when i was cleaning it up.. walked into office with wet tampon.. talking about "who the hell tried to flush this??"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 11:27 AM~5888214
> **Yawn*
> *


Wake up foo'.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 11:35 AM~5888272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Senor Pato por el list de upcoming events ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 11:35 AM~5888271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 11:36 AM~5888274
> *only the ones men are in charge of cleaning
> :uh: see, told you :biggrin:
> *




Yeah... it wasnt only men cleaning them...  

dont deny it... womens restrooms are dirty as :thumbsdown: .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 11:36 AM~5888279
> *Gracias Senor Pato por el list de upcoming events ...
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:36 AM~5888276
> *back in broke days i worked in this lame office.. over in ptown..  boss there would get pissed that BRAWDS left shitter nasty..    one day that man went over the edge when i was cleaning it up..  walked into office with wet tampon..  talking about "who the hell tried to flush this??"
> *



:0 :0 

cochinas... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:barf: 

Try going to el pulga in pearland and having to take a leak. Pinche paisas never flush their crap paper, they just toss it to the side of the crapper. Pinche peanut butter and corn kernel paper. :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh my GOD, can this day go any slower???? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 11:49 AM~5888322
> *:barf:
> 
> Try going to el pulga in pearland and having to take a leak.  Pinche paisas never flush their crap paper, they just toss it to the side of the crapper.  Pinche peanut butter and corn kernel paper.  :burn:
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 11:50 AM~5888325
> *Oh my GOD, can this day go any slower???? :uh:
> *


it's going quick for me? i'm working :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 11:50 AM~5888325
> *Oh my GOD, can this day go any slower???? :uh:
> *



you know its bad when the conversation turns to the conditions of restrooms... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 11:51 AM~5888336
> *you know its bad when the conversation turns to the conditions of restrooms...  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 09:55 AM~5888084
> *i dont know either..  they being shady with info..  but BATHROOM BADNIT <- THAT NAME..  fucking cracks me up!!
> *


you had to be there
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 2 2006, 11:57 AM~5888370
> *you had to be there
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


next time *the bandit *strikes again.. i'll be there!! maybe after kustoms show!! since its across street!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

so what did everyone place at the show??? John, Brian,Ellie,etc???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2006, 10:04 AM~5888412
> *so what did everyone place at the show??? John, Brian,Ellie,etc???
> *


did the pedal car place..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2006, 12:04 PM~5888412
> *so what did everyone place at the show??? John, Brian,Ellie,etc???
> *



I posted up in my garage on Sunday! won best of show! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 10:07 AM~5888437
> *I posted up in my garage on Sunday! won best of show!  :biggrin:
> *


you didnt show the cutty??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 10:06 AM~5888431
> *did the pedal car place..
> *


i didnt enter it.. jus displayed it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

That Chevelle was :thumbsup: :thumbsup: but i think he went to the wrong show :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 10:06 AM~5888431
> *did the pedal car place..
> *


what did u place Darkness??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2006, 12:07 PM~5888444
> *you didnt show the cutty??
> *



nope. took it home after hanging around the parking lot for a while. The other union member with me was missing too many fastners to finish putting his Monte together. so we packed up and went home.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 10:11 AM~5888474
> *nope. took it home after hanging around the parking lot for a while. The other union member with me was missing too many fastners to finish putting his Monte together. so we packed up and went home.
> 
> 
> ...


oh...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 12:11 PM~5888474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean monte, probably the only bodystyle of monte carlo i like.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 10:36 AM~5888276
> *back in broke days i worked in this lame office.. over in ptown..  boss there would get pissed that BRAWDS left shitter nasty..    one day that man went over the edge when i was cleaning it up..  walked into office with wet tampon..  talking about "who the hell tried to flush this??"
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: 



> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 10:45 AM~5888296
> *Yeah... it wasnt only men cleaning them...
> 
> dont deny it... womens restrooms are dirty as  :thumbsdown: .
> *



I was just kidding, and I can't say which is grosser....only been in the men's room once......

men's room just sounds gross


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 12:12 PM~5888485
> *Clean monte, probably the only bodystyle of monte carlo i like.
> *



yeah thats the best looking bodystyle Monte. IMO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 10:13 AM~5888496
> *yeah thats the best looking bodystyle Monte. IMO
> *


79??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 12:13 PM~5888494
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> I was just kidding, and I can't say which is grosser....only been in the men's room once......
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 12:13 PM~5888496
> *yeah thats the best looking bodystyle Monte. IMO
> *


close..but no!! luxury sport was!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:15 AM~5888509
> *close..but no!!  luxury sport was!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: i miss this car..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:15 PM~5888509
> *close..but no!!  luxury sport was!!
> *


nah, that sucker had a long nose. too much plastic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 12:16 PM~5888525
> *nah, that sucker had a long nose.  too much plastic.
> *


hater


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2006, 12:14 PM~5888502
> *79??
> *



yes, 79


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:18 PM~5888537
> *hater
> *


worse monte carlo shape was the monte carlo ss. then they decided to fk up the el camino and throw on the ss clip on it. :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 09:53 AM~5888069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 12:19 PM~5888543
> *worse monte carlo shape was the monte carlo ss.  then they decided to fk up the el camino and throw on the ss clip on it.  :barf:
> *


actually i like the ss monte.. but its not right as a low.. too sporty to be a low.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 12:19 PM~5888543
> *worse monte carlo shape was the monte carlo ss.  then they decided to fk up the el camino and throw on the ss clip on it.  :barf:
> *



true...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2006, 10:09 AM~5888112
> *usually the urinals along the wall opposite of the stalls are a dead giveaway. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 12:19 PM~5888543
> *worse monte carlo shape was the monte carlo ss.  then they decided to fk up the el camino and throw on the ss clip on it.  :barf:
> *


i thought people did swaps?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:18 AM~5888537
> *hater
> *


X2
:biggrin: 

hey was it a monte in Boulevard Nights? I loved that car..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2006, 12:21 PM~5888552
> *:roflmao:
> *



hurry up and catch up girl... :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I liked the one in Training Day... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 2 2006, 12:22 PM~5888560
> *X2
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


You building one? See you give props to monte's, just wondering.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2006, 12:04 PM~5888412
> *so what did everyone place at the show??? John, Brian,Ellie,etc???
> *


2nd, only b/c I my lowrider in on spokes and not disk n vogues  LRM judges must think disk n vogues belong at lrm shows...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2006, 10:10 AM~5888471
> *what did u place Darkness??
> *


i placed 1st....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 11:22 AM~5888561
> *hurry up and catch up girl...  :cheesy:
> *


im trying!! ive been busy working. :ugh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 12:26 PM~5888585
> *2nd, only b/c I my lowrider in on spokes and not disk n vogues   LRM judges must think disk n vogues belong at lrm shows...
> *


pics?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 11:25 AM~5888577
> *You building one?  See you give props to monte's, just wondering.
> *



Had one, I mentioned it awile back on here, T-tops, bubble lights, I really, really, really liked it.....would get one just like it if I could. I like most 70's monte's too. I think that is the only car I actually took to a car wash and washed myself, or at least helped Michael wash it,lol........awwww the memories.....should've kept it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 12:26 PM~5888585
> *2nd, only b/c I my lowrider in on spokes and not disk n vogues   LRM judges must think disk n vogues belong at lrm shows...
> *


thats jacked up... :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 11:49 AM~5888322
> *:barf:
> 
> Try going to el pulga in pearland and having to take a leak.  Pinche paisas never flush their crap paper, they just toss it to the side of the crapper.  Pinche peanut butter and corn kernel paper.  :burn:
> *


I can't even walk into the "Ladies" restroom at that Pulga .... :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 12:28 PM~5888608
> *thats jacked up...  :angry:
> *


"you all trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 12:28 PM~5888608
> *thats jacked up...  :angry:
> *


yup it sux.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:29 PM~5888620
> *I can't even walk into the "Ladies" restroom at that Pulga .... :barf:
> *



otra? 




:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 11:26 AM~5888585
> *2nd, only b/c I my lowrider in on spokes and not disk n vogues   LRM judges must think disk n vogues belong at lrm shows...
> *



had an el dog on vogues....didn't know what they were then though.....damn, we've had a lot of cars over the past 14 years!!! Had a Regal too....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 10:26 AM~5888585
> *2nd, only b/c I my lowrider in on spokes and not disk n vogues   LRM judges must think disk n vogues belong at lrm shows...
> *


you lost to the teal one with vogues.... :uh: ...thats fucked up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:29 PM~5888620
> *I can't even walk into the "Ladies" restroom at that Pulga .... :barf:
> *


the restroom area is very toxic


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:16 PM~5888521
> *:biggrin:  i miss this car..
> 
> 
> ...


that's a girly color car :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 12:30 PM~5888624
> *yup it sux.
> *



you need to invest in 20 tv screens and some 26's. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:31 PM~5888639
> *that's a girly color car :scrutinize:
> *


i didn't want to say it. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 11:31 AM~5888639
> *that's a girly color car :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 11:31 AM~5888639
> *that's a girly color car :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 11:29 AM~5888620
> *I can't even walk into the "Ladies" restroom at that Pulga .... :barf:
> *


funny story.........I was at the show, and had to go to the bathroom, well i'm there with my package hanging out......and next thing you know a girl comes walking out of the bathroom stalls............had me doing this :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone know what ben placed in sweepstakes from Latin kustoms??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 12:23 PM~5888564
> *I liked the one in Training Day...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


go make thread asking for pics.. lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2006, 11:33 AM~5888665
> *anyone know what ben placed in sweepstakes from Latin kustoms??
> *


2nd best of show sweepstakes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2006, 12:33 PM~5888658
> *funny story.........I was at the show, and had to go to the bathroom, well i'm there with my package hanging out......and next thing you know a girl comes walking out of the bathroom stalls............had me doing this :ugh:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:31 PM~5888639
> *that's a girly color car :scrutinize:
> *


i know.. lone star bought it..and named it "pussy pink"..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2006, 10:33 AM~5888658
> *funny story.........I was at the show, and had to go to the bathroom, well i'm there with my package hanging out......and next thing you know a girl comes walking out of the bathroom stalls............had me doing this :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:34 PM~5888668
> *go make thread asking for pics..  lol
> *


 :uh: 
me matan. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2006, 12:33 PM~5888658
> *funny story.........I was at the show, and had to go to the bathroom, well i'm there with my package hanging out......and next thing you know a girl comes walking out of the bathroom stalls............had me doing this :ugh:
> *


 :0 it wasn't me ... I didn't go to the show .. :ugh: ... maybe it was my evil twin, Gina ... where's John from Latin Kustoms ... he knows who I'm talmbout ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2006, 11:33 AM~5888658
> *funny story.........I was at the show, and had to go to the bathroom, well i'm there with my package hanging out......and next thing you know a girl comes walking out of the bathroom stalls............had me doing this :ugh:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


TOO FUNNY!!!! almost made me spit out my dr. pepper, 


glad it wasn't me! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:35 PM~5888675
> *i know..  lone star bought it..and named it "pussy pink"..
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:31 PM~5888639
> *that's a girly color car :scrutinize:
> *


and i know..thats why it was funny when i said ur car was a girly color.. it was inside joke for those of use that seen my old monte.. we just didnt let u in on it!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:38 PM~5888702
> *and i know..thats why it was funny when i said ur car was a girly color..  it was inside joke for those of use that seen my old monte..  we just didnt let u in on it!!
> :biggrin:
> *


how long did you roll it with that color?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:38 PM~5888702
> *and i know..thats why it was funny when i said ur car was a girly color..  it was inside joke for those of use that seen my old monte..  we just didnt let u in on it!!
> :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:38 PM~5888702
> *and i know..thats why it was funny when i said ur car was a girly color..  it was inside joke for those of use that seen my old monte..   we just didnt let u in on it!!
> :biggrin:
> *


suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee ... ole girly colored car drivin' ass ******! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:








I'm j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 12:39 PM~5888710
> *how long did you roll it with that color?
> *


like 4 years.. i think.. then lone star had it for like 6 months and tore it to shit.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 10:39 AM~5888710
> *how long did you roll it with that color?
> *


kandy rose....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:39 PM~5888714
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee ... ole girly colored car drivin' ass ******! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I'm j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:39 PM~5888714
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee ... ole girly colored car drivin' ass ******! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I'm j/k :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tequila rose!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Some ownage going on hurr


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 11:39 AM~5888714
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee ... ole girly colored car drivin' ass ******! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I'm j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont even care no more.. it was still a bad azz ride.. and never had problem with fire on way to shows!!

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 10:42 AM~5888735
> *i dont even care no more..  it was still a bad azz ride..  and never had problem with fire on way to shows!!
> 
> :0
> *


burneddddddddddddddd :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 L :0 O :0 W :0 B :0 L :0 O :0 W :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:42 PM~5888735
> *i dont even care no more..  it was still a bad azz ride..  and never had problem with fire on way to shows!!
> 
> :0
> *



:0 :0 :0

FOUL!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 11:44 AM~5888750
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> FOUL!
> *


la carta roja


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 12:44 PM~5888750
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> FOUL!
> *


Lucha Libre?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 12:43 PM~5888740
> *burneddddddddddddddd :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 12:45 PM~5888761
> *Lucha Libre?
> *



cricket?? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:42 AM~5888735
> *i dont even care no more..  it was still a bad azz ride..  and never had problem with fire on way to shows!!
> 
> :0
> *


OUCH!!!! :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2006, 12:46 PM~5888769
> *OUCH!!!! :burn:
> *


i know i know.. i went overboard.. 



sorry dena..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:45 AM~5888765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Santo (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 12:45 PM~5888768
> *cricket??  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Santo_@Aug 2 2006, 12:46 PM~5888777
> *:uh:
> *



este buey... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

donde estan los rudos? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 10:46 AM~5888772
> *i know i know.. i went overboard..
> sorry dena..
> *


u know shes gunna kick your ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2006, 12:48 PM~5888796
> *u know shes gunna kick your ass
> *


naw.. she aint.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2006, 12:46 PM~5888769
> *OUCH!!!! :burn:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she's been "replyin..." for awhile.. must be thinking of a good one..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:42 PM~5888735
> *i dont even care no more..  it was still a bad azz ride..  and never had problem with fire on way to shows!!
> 
> :0
> *


That's okay ... but I still have my car ... and it's not getting cut the fuck up ... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:50 PM~5888817
> *That's okay ... but I still have my car ... and it's not getting cut the fuck up ...  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? Who is the person wearing the rasberry beret?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:50 PM~5888817
> *That's okay ... but I still have my car ... and it's not getting cut the fuck up ...  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 11:50 AM~5888817
> *That's okay ... but I still have my car ... and it's not getting cut the fuck up ...  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you gonna make the man shed a tear. :tears:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 12:51 PM~5888825
> *WTF?  Who is the person wearing the rasberry beret?
> *


:roflmao: I dunno ... I don't even know if that's the same car ... but I know this one belonged to Lone Star ... :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:50 PM~5888817
> *That's okay ... but I still have my car ... and it's not getting cut the fuck up ...  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


how long it take u to find a pic of a monte be chopped? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:53 PM~5888842
> *:roflmao: I dunno ... I don't even know if that's the same car ... but I know this one belonged to Lone Star ... :biggrin: :angel:
> *


different cars. the ls is an '87, this one looks like a late 70's/early 80's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she was probably google'n.. thinking "i'll show him..i'll find pic of monte be chopped.. that fat fk'r" while making mean face.. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:55 PM~5888851
> *she was probably google'n.. thinking "i'll show him..i'll find pic of monte be chopped..  that fat fk'r" while making mean face..  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:53 PM~5888842
> *:roflmao: I dunno ... I don't even know if that's the same car ... but I know this one belonged to Lone Star ... :biggrin: :angel:
> *


that aint one i sold lone star.. one i sold lone star was an 88 luxury sport.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:56 PM~5888858
> *that aint one i sold lone star..  one i sold lone star was an 88 luxury sport.
> *


did it have the digital dash?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:55 AM~5888851
> *she was probably google'n.. thinking "i'll show him..i'll find pic of monte be chopped..  that fat fk'r" while making mean face..  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 11:53 AM~5888842
> *:roflmao: I dunno ... I don't even know if that's the same car ... but I know this one belonged to Lone Star ... :biggrin: :angel:
> *


thats not the same car, thats Kens old chop top monte.....the other pink one was a LS that ken bought from sixty8imp, and then sold to Wall


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 12:56 PM~5888865
> *did it have the digital dash?
> *


naw. my 88 gmc jimmy s15 had digital dash.. pos IMO... would go out..and i'd have to bang on dash to start up speedo again..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2006, 12:57 PM~5888875
> *thats not the same car, thats Kens old chop top monte.....the other pink one was a LS that ken bought from sixty8imp, and then sold to Wall
> *


 I tried to call him and ask before I posted it but he wouldn't answer my call  ... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 11:59 AM~5888887
> * I tried to call him and ask before I posted it but he wouldn't answer my call    ...  :biggrin:
> *


backfired


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 11:55 AM~5888851
> *she was probably google'n.. thinking "i'll show him..i'll find pic of monte be chopped..  that fat fk'r" while making mean face..  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2006, 01:00 PM~5888891
> *backfired
> *


dont say anything has word FIRE in it.. she'll flip out!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 12:04 PM~5888904
> *dont say anything has word FIRE in it..  she'll flip out!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 01:04 PM~5888904
> *dont say anything has word FIRE in it..  she'll flip out!
> *



:rofl:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2006, 01:00 PM~5888891
> *backfired
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. im just being an ass now.. i'll stop.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 01:04 PM~5888904
> *dont say anything has word FIRE in it..  she'll flip out!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 01:16 PM~5888973
> *
> *


see..told ya'll.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

This day is draggin' ass ... sixty8imp ... post more pics of your gurly car ... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 01:23 PM~5889029
> *This day is draggin' ass ... sixty8imp ... post more pics of your gurly car ... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

even had roses etched in quarter window!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 01:35 PM~5889090
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:

Color doesnt look that girly on these pics. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 01:36 PM~5889103
> *even had roses etched in quarter window!
> *


:tongue:  I found some old car show pics in a big box of stuff my parents been keeping of mine since high school ... :ugh: ... I need to bring w/me to scan and post ... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 01:37 PM~5889107
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Color doesnt look that girly on these pics.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. wasn't exactly pink..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man.. im farting like fire...
oops.. did i say fire


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 01:42 PM~5889143
> *yeah.. wasn't exactly pink..
> *


Neither is mine ... it's purple ... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 01:38 PM~5889113
> *:tongue:  I found some old car show pics in a big box of stuff my parents been keeping of mine since high school ... :ugh: ... I need to bring w/me to scan and post ...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


as long as theres none of you all chola'd out with a flannel and saggy dickies and black lipstick.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 01:43 PM~5889149
> *Neither is mine ... it's purple ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


never said it was pink.. i said it was gurly.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 01:43 PM~5889153
> *as long as theres none of you all chola'd out with a flannel and saggy dickies and black lipstick.
> *


 no flannel, but I am wearing dickies :ugh: ... and no black lipstick either ... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 01:44 PM~5889161
> *never said it was pink.. i said it was gurly.
> *


you want a gurly ass whoopin?! :guns: 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 01:45 PM~5889164
> * no flannel, but I am wearing dickies :ugh: ... and no black lipstick either ... :biggrin:
> *


good..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 01:45 PM~5889164
> * no flannel, but I am wearing dickies :ugh: ... and no black lipstick either ... :biggrin:
> *


how about charpy eyeliner?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 01:46 PM~5889172
> *you want a gurly ass whoopin?!  :guns:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


put gat down.. you'd never stand chance in gun fight with me.. 

just knuckle up and box.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 01:47 PM~5889189
> *how about charpy eyeliner?
> *


Never that! I got good eyebrows ... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 01:47 PM~5889189
> *how about charpy eyeliner?
> *


more like marks-a-lot!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 01:48 PM~5889198
> *more like marks-a-lot!!
> *


LOL!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. leaving work early.. peace..






and sorry dena.. you know im just fk'n with you!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 12:46 PM~5889172
> *you want a gurly ass whoopin?!  :guns:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Boredom has struck again.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 01:59 PM~5889264
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I got diamonds in ma mouf!!!! :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 02:06 PM~5889323
> *I got diamonds in ma mouf!!!! :0
> *


Paul Walls granny is even grillin :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 2 2006, 02:11 PM~5889851
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2006, 03:13 PM~5889876
> *:uh:
> *




:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

JUST YOU & ME .. 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EX214GIRL, WHIRLWIND

:tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Have some cell phones in houston taken a dump today? I cant get any calls threw.... :angry:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 02:39 PM~5890516
> *Have some cell phones in houston taken a dump today? I cant get any calls threw.... :angry:
> *



SHIT , I THINK ITS GOING ON EVERYWHERE I CAN'T GET NO RECEPTION HERE IN DALLAS TODAY ! :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 04:39 PM~5890516
> *Have some cell phones in houston taken a dump today? I cant get any calls threw.... :angry:
> *


? i'm calling you....and it ended up beeping at the end like a busy signal.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2006, 05:11 PM~5890689
> *?  i'm calling you....and it ended up beeping at the end like a busy signal.
> 
> 
> ...


been tryin to call you too :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 06:48 AM~5887524
> *lone star..  gonna take x-ray van to picnic??
> 
> 
> *


yea i have to work this weekend. i might be able to take a long lunch and hit up the picnic in the minivan :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 10:42 AM~5888735
> *i dont even care no more..  it was still a bad azz ride..  and never had problem with fire on way to shows!!
> 
> :0
> *


instant classic quote. heres another


"when you challenge a female youre always gonna lose".


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 31 2006, 03:26 PM~5875715
> *:tongue:
> 
> B .. can you help me get this baby back on the street before the weekend  :happysad:  I might have to call you in the evening and have you walk me through a couple of things again ... thanks for all your help
> ...


Car looken nice Dena. My homie saw it parked at the Texaco on 521 in Fresno, he said that mofo is bad!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 2 2006, 10:50 AM~5888817
> *That's okay ... but I still have my car ... and it's not getting cut the fuck up ...  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i cut it, painted it, shorty lifted it, had some roadstars on it drove it for 2 yrs and it never caught on fire either


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 2 2006, 03:39 PM~5890856
> *Car looken nice Dena. My homie saw it parked at the Texaco on 521 in Fresno, he said that mofo is bad!!!
> *


its alright even though the top dont match anything else on the car


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 2 2006, 05:39 PM~5890856
> *Car looken nice Dena. My homie saw it parked at the Texaco on 521 in Fresno, he said that mofo is bad!!!
> *


Im working on 521 right now....... Im in your hood?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 03:42 PM~5890878
> *Im working on 521 right now.......  Im in your hood?
> *


521 is a farm road sucka.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2006, 05:47 PM~5890910
> *521 is a farm road sucka.
> *


fm521 jackass!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Rocharon has the biggest mosquitoes Ive ever seen in my life!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2006, 05:30 PM~5890805
> *yea i have to work this weekend. i might be able to take a long lunch and hit up the picnic in the minivan  :uh:
> *


i was joking.. but cool.. let u x-ray my ass.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 04:14 PM~5891055
> *i was joking..  but cool..  let u x-ray my ass.
> *


no problem have your medicare number ready.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2006, 06:16 PM~5891065
> *no problem have your medicare number ready.
> *


aetna HMO potna!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2006, 04:17 PM~5891071
> *aetna HMO potna!!
> *


even better private insurance gets billed more. why you think our premiums for coverage are so high. you can thank people like me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2006, 06:20 PM~5891084
> *even better private insurance gets billed more.  why you think our premiums for coverage are so high. you can thank people like me.
> *


i know.. docs order useless tests to have something else to bill insurance for.. was at doc earlier.. and he wanted to x-ray shoulder.. i was like "naw.. dont feel like it".. he had shocked look on face..and just said "ok"


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k107/che...97/DSC02120.jpg

here you go kfed i mean kwood


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 2 2006, 06:12 PM~5891335
> *http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k107/che...97/DSC02120.jpg
> 
> here you go kfed i mean kwood
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

finished look of the patterns


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 2 2006, 05:12 PM~5891335
> *http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k107/che...97/DSC02120.jpg
> 
> here you go kfed i mean kwood
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 2 2006, 08:38 PM~5891763
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 08:16 AM~5894465
> *
> *


someones early to work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 07:29 AM~5894506
> *someones early to work.
> *


i know it. all week...so far. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 08:33 AM~5894532
> *i know it. all week...so far. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

40% chance of rain over the weekend...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 08:41 AM~5894557
> *40% chance of rain over the weekend...
> *


hmm.. not looking good for picnic. might turn into wet t-shirt contest.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 07:41 AM~5894557
> *40% chance of rain over the weekend...
> *


Damn...the concert is rain or shine. HOpefully the 2 girls going with me are wearing white tees. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

picnic sat or sunday??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 07:31 AM~5894703
> *picnic sat or sunday??
> 
> 
> ...


sunday........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 08:31 AM~5894703
> *picnic sat or sunday??
> 
> 
> ...


Concert is Sunday as well. :angry: Well instead of sunscreen I'll need a rain poncho. It rained on us in the lawn at a MTV Return of the Rock concert once. It wasn't so bad til my hairgel was dripping into my eyes and gunking up my contacts. That was shitty..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bbq'n in the rain.. thats gangsta!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 09:38 AM~5894749
> *Concert is Sunday as well. :angry:  Well instead of sunscreen I'll need a rain poncho.  It rained on us in the lawn at a MTV Return of the Rock concert once.  It wasn't so bad til my hairgel was dripping into my eyes and gunking up my contacts.  That was shitty..
> *


Man I love this job, get paid every week


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody wanna buy a boat? 

call 713-344-8093 for details.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 2 2006, 05:39 PM~5890856
> *Car looken nice Dena. My homie saw it parked at the Texaco on 521 in Fresno, he said that mofo is bad!!!
> *


Thanks Zar! He must have seen me broke down there on the way to the show on Saturday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2006, 05:42 PM~5890872
> *its alright even though the top dont match anything else on the car
> *


better than having rims that don't match like some people I know who thought that shit looked good :uh: 

plus it's a picture ... wait till you see it in person ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Aug 3 2006, 09:50 AM~5894793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i noticed top didnt match too..but wasn't gonna say anything.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 09:51 AM~5894800
> *better than having rims that don't match like some people I know who thought that shit looked good :uh:
> 
> plus it's a picture ... wait till you see it in person ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2006, 05:42 PM~5890878
> *Im working on 521 right now.......  Im in your hood?
> *


That's our hood ... lol ... Elizar lives right down the street from me ...  my Dad told me he almost got eaten alive by the mosquitos when he was out there checking out my car last week :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

country folks.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 09:55 AM~5894826
> *country folks.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 09:55 AM~5894826
> *country folks.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 09:58 AM~5894847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ONE NEVER CAUGHT FIRE. 

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 09:59 AM~5894850
> *THAT ONE NEVER CAUGHT FIRE.
> 
> :0
> *


LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 09:53 AM~5894812
> *:uh:
> i noticed top didnt match too..but wasn't gonna say anything.
> *


it started to turn off on me by the Texaco ... I thought it was cause I was running out of gas ... so I had my bro-in-law push it back to the Texaco while I ran to the house and got some stuff I forgot for setup ... then I got back and put a little gas and took off and we all know what happened after that ... but people were pulling over like crazy, just checking out the car and asking me if I needed help since I had the hood open :biggrin: I had my own little car show at the Texaco :roflmao: :happysad: :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 09:59 AM~5894850
> *THAT ONE NEVER CAUGHT FIRE.
> 
> :0
> *


hardy har har ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 10:01 AM~5894860
> *it started to turn off on me by the Texaco ... I thought it was cause I was running out of gas ... so I had my bro-in-law push it back to the Texaco while I ran to the house and got some stuff I forgot for setup ... then I got back and put a little gas and took off and we all know what happened after that ... but people were pulling over like crazy, just checking out the car and asking me if I needed help since I had the hood open :biggrin:  I had my own little car show at the Texaco :roflmao: :happysad: :angry:
> *


WHAT'D YOU WIN? FIRE EXTINGUISHER? AND QUART OF OIL?

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 09:04 AM~5894873
> *WHAT'D YOU WIN?  FIRE EXTINGUISHER? AND QUART OF OIL?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: its getting old


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 3 2006, 10:05 AM~5894883
> *:uh: its getting old
> *


YEAH.. couldnt help myself though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 3 2006, 10:05 AM~5894883
> *:uh: its getting old
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Damm mosquitos from the country dont play, they look like little birds, pepper spray don't even work on them. :guns:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 08:45 AM~5894774
> *Man I love this job, get paid every week
> *


That does sound awesome!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 3 2006, 10:06 AM~5894894
> *Damm mosquitos from the country dont play, they look like little birds, pepper spray don't even work on them.  :guns:
> *


try shooting em. or taser!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 10:07 AM~5894903
> *try shooting em.  or taser!
> *


they are like cats, got 9 lives, u can't killem on the first try, they sit there and laugh. :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 3 2006, 10:05 AM~5894883
> *:uh: its getting old
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 10:07 AM~5894899
> *That does sound awesome!! :biggrin:
> *


don't worry, i'll keep bringing it up. rompe-cintura might be coming to work here soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 3 2006, 10:09 AM~5894910
> *they are like cats, got 9 lives, u can't killem on the first try, they sit there and laugh. :roflmao:
> *


sheeeeeetttt, i had one spit my blood back at me since it was non-alcoholic :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 10:11 AM~5894923
> *sheeeeeetttt, i had one spit my blood back at me since it was non-alcoholic  :tears:
> *


haaaaaa..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 3 2006, 10:06 AM~5894894
> *Damm mosquitos from the country dont play, they look like little birds, pepper spray don't even work on them.  :guns:
> *


They are HUGE!! I told ya'll, I had about 5,000 mosquito bites all over me from working on the car last week/weekend ... they attack in colonies, too ... just walk outside after dark ... it's a conspiracy ... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 3 2006, 10:06 AM~5894894
> *Damm mosquitos from the country dont play, they look like little birds, pepper spray don't even work on them.  :guns:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 3 2006, 09:06 AM~5894894
> *Damm mosquitos from the country dont play, they look like little birds, pepper spray don't even work on them.  :guns:
> *


they are like chuparosas(humming birds) but in the insect world. :angry: NOW why would god, if there is one, create a creature that serves no real purpose but spread diseases like malaria? Population control? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 10:18 AM~5894961
> *they are like chuparosas(humming birds) but in the insect world. :angry: NOW why would god, if there is one, create a creature that serves no real purpose but spread diseases like malaria?  Population control? :dunno:
> *



:twak: :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 09:20 AM~5894977
> *:twak:  :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


thiiiiiiink 'bout it. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 10:22 AM~5894982
> *thiiiiiiink 'bout it. :0
> *



No


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Ex-teacher faces sex assault charges*


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4090882.html


:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 09:22 AM~5894985
> *No
> *


 :uh: you're in denial. Dont let me question your faith. It was just a pregunta.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 09:23 AM~5894991
> *Ex-teacher faces sex assault charges
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4090882.html
> :0
> *


DAYUMN that bitch is 28?!?! She looks 40! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 10:23 AM~5894993
> *:uh: you're in denial.  Dont let me question your faith.  It was just a pregunta.
> *



 :dunno: 

takes alot more than that bro... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 10:23 AM~5894991
> *Ex-teacher faces sex assault charges
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4090882.html
> :0
> *


She's not a fine teacher, but damn, if i knew teachers were freaks back in the days, i would have plugged a few in kindergarten class.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 10:27 AM~5895017
> *She's not a fine teacher, but damn, if i knew teachers were freaks back in the days, i would have plugged a few in kindergarten class.  :sad:
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 09:25 AM~5895002
> *  :dunno:
> 
> takes alot more than that bro...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats good...not for me. I question everything.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 10:29 AM~5895024
> *Thats good...not for me. I question everything.
> *



You're implying I reach my conclusions without questioning, thats an easy but wrong assupmtion.  

what are we arguing about anyways... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 09:27 AM~5895017
> *She's not a fine teacher, but damn, if i knew teachers were freaks back in the days, i would have plugged a few in kindergarten class.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 09:33 AM~5895048
> *You're implying I reach my conclusions without questioning, thats an easy but wrong assupmtion.
> 
> what are we arguing about anyways...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I dunno? Mosquitos? :dunno: I didnt imply you were a blind sheep being led to the slaughter at all. HHAHAH no, I wasnt implying anything nor am I arguing. Actually I was commending you.....I think. Ahh who cares?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 10:35 AM~5895068
> *I dunno? Mosquitos? :dunno:  I didnt imply you were a blind sheep being led to the slaughter at all. HHAHAH no, I wasnt implying anything nor am I arguing.  Actually I was commending you.....I think.  Ahh who cares?
> *



I say use a heavy duty fly swatter... Like the one my grandma in monterrey had. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 10:33 AM~5895050
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


El chirulin was always caliente. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 09:36 AM~5895076
> *I say use a heavy duty fly swatter... Like the one my grandma in monterrey had.  :biggrin:
> *


damn your grandma was a baller!! My granma in El Cercado (mas bien San Pedro, Santiago, NL) used el periodico rolled up. Proven effective on mosquitos, flys, roaches and scorpions. Out in them small towns, we do stuff like keep matches in the restroom.....no candles, cigarettes or air freshener around. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 10:39 AM~5895088
> *damn your grandma was a baller!!  My granma in El Cercado (mas bien San Pedro, Santiago, NL) used el periodico rolled up.  Proven effective on mosquitos, flys, roaches and scorpions.  Out in them small towns, we do stuff like keep matches in the restroom.....no candles, cigarettes or air freshener around. :0  :biggrin:
> *



old school.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 10:36 AM~5895076
> *I say use a heavy duty fly swatter... Like the one my grandma in monterrey had.  :biggrin:
> *


we use to go to mexico just to use a fly swatter. my grandmother loved it, we took care of taking them mugs out. MAFIOSO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Our usual plans as kids travelling to Mexico:

1. Cuetes
2. Candy
3. Luchadores (toys)
4. El Cine
5. Use the fly swatter
(forgot #6 & #7)
*6. Hang out with the Mexicanitos to learn the latest in chistes, Mexican shettalking, etc..)
7. Papeleria to buy comics & that gruesome magazine La Alarma*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 10:40 AM~5895099
> *we use to go to mexico just to use a fly swatter.  my grandmother loved it, we took care of taking them mugs out.  MAFIOSO
> *



hells yeah. my grandma would give each of us a swatter and say "andenles mijitos a matar animales"... she'd have us hunting for flies all day, we never noticed that the damned windows were always open, so it didnt make a difference how many we killed inside, a gangload of them were waiting to come in anyway. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 10:45 AM~5895129
> *Our usual plans as kids travelling to Mexico:
> 
> 1. Cuetes (palomas?)
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 09:45 AM~5895129
> *Our usual plans as kids travelling to Mexico:
> 
> 1. Cuetes
> ...


HAHA
for me Cuetes and fire in general. Candy as in dulces de natilla (leche quemada). Friggin Joya de manzana y toronja before that shit was everywhere. In winter that was the "San Marcos" blanket source. After that the lightning bugs and actually seeing the stars at night were thing that I looked forward to. Of course as a kid, I was the one that hoped to be abducted or at least witness alien activity out on the long night time drives.

oh yeah for cuetes....we used palomas and also stepped up to caniones!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 09:46 AM~5895135
> *hells yeah. my grandma would give each of us a swatter and say "andenles mijitos a matar animales"... she'd have us hunting for flies all day, we never noticed that the damned windows were always open, so it didnt make a difference how many we killed inside, a gangload of them were waiting to come in anyway.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i miss the motherland


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 3 2006, 10:30 AM~5895425
> *i miss the motherland
> *


:biggrin: She misses you too.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 08:45 AM~5895129
> *Our usual plans as kids travelling to Mexico:
> 
> 1. Cuetes
> ...


you forgot ...a bowl of con fleys.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 3 2006, 11:30 AM~5895425
> *i miss the motherland
> *


motherland?

magnolia? DH? 2nd ward? n.side?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 11:14 AM~5895700
> *motherland?
> 
> magnolia?  DH? 2nd ward? n.side?
> *


 :biggrin: 

well I reside in SW the motherland is SE also known as Pine Valley and my roots extend to Mexico .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 12:32 PM~5895790
> *:biggrin:
> 
> well I reside in SW the motherland is SE also known as Pine Valley and my roots extend to Mexico .
> *


stop lying.. im in pine valley.. in front of briscoe.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no wait..is that pine view? oops.. yeah..nevermind..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 11:33 AM~5895797
> *stop lying.. im in pine valley.. in front of briscoe.
> *


Briscoe? Hmm I dont know but el barrio is called Pine Valley and its over there off of Griggs and S. Wayside interesection. Close to where that Auchan on 6-10 used to be.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 07:51 AM~5894800
> *better than having rims that don't match like some people I know who thought that shit looked good :uh:
> 
> plus it's a picture ... wait till you see it in person ...
> *


lol @ wait. im done waiting. you been bumpin gums for about 2 yrs now and have yet to show anything


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 12:38 PM~5895812
> *Briscoe?  Hmm I dont know but el barrio is called Pine Valley and its over there off of Griggs and S. Wayside interesection. Close to where that Auchan on 6-10 used to be.
> *


oh aight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 12:40 PM~5895822
> *lol @ wait. im done waiting. you been bumpin gums for about 2 yrs now and have yet to show anything
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 12:40 PM~5895822
> *lol @ wait. im done waiting. you been bumpin gums for about 2 yrs now and have yet to show anything
> *


you should have been holding your breath :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2006, 12:03 PM~5895646
> *you forgot ...a bowl of con fleys.... :biggrin:
> *


i could never eat mexican cereal or cookies. too stale. but homemade tortillas con frijoles y huevos were :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

just got this in an email... :cheesy: 

*RID YOUR AREA OF MOSQUITOES *

Pass this on to anyone who likes sitting out in the evening or when 
they're having a cook out. So you don't like those pesky mosquitoes, 
especially now that they have the potential to carry the West Nile 
Virus? 

Here's a tip that was given at a recent gardening forum. 

Put some water in a white dinner plate and add a couple drops of Lemon fresh Joy dish detergent. 

Set the dish on your porch, patio, or other outdoor area. Not sure what attracts them, the lemon smell, the white plate color, or what, but mosquitoes flock to it, and drop dead shortly after drinking the Lemon Fresh Joy/water mixture, and usually within about 10 feet of the plate.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 12:51 PM~5895840
> *you should have been holding your breath  :uh:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 11:51 AM~5895847
> *just got this in an email...  :cheesy:
> 
> RID YOUR AREA OF MOSQUITOES
> ...



ima try it tonight, and give you feedback :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

and now for your local mosquito forecast... 


http://www.weather.com/outlook/homeandgard...osquitoForecast



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 01:23 PM~5896046
> *and now for your local mosquito forecast...
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/homeandgard...osquitoForecast
> :biggrin:
> *


I didnt have any white plates or joy with me last night :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2006, 01:48 PM~5896200
> *I didnt have any white plates or joy with me last night :angry:
> *


I can see you out at the worksite running around placing little white plates with water and joy... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn im full.. northwest airlines sprung for lunch.. from spaghetti warehouse!

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 01:50 PM~5896215
> *I can see you out at the worksite running around placing little white plates with water and joy...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 12:50 PM~5896215
> *I can see you out at the worksite running around placing little white plates with water and joy...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Will they work at the concert at Woodlands? Its now dropped donw to just me and one of the ladies. So now I got 5 tix left....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 02:52 PM~5896583
> *Will they work at the concert at Woodlands?  Its now dropped donw to just me and one of the ladies.  So now I got 5 tix left....
> *



take one of those hats you put drinks in, the ones with the straws. but instead of drink in one of the bottles put the solution in it. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

say talk to some store manager about posting up on week ends and pass out flyers promote a hop off or something it work here in AUSTIN.........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 3 2006, 02:59 PM~5896615
> *say talk to some store manager about posting up on week ends and pass out flyers promote a hop off or something it work here in AUSTIN.........
> *



been there done that... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 3 2006, 02:59 PM~5896615
> *say talk to some store manager about posting up on week ends and pass out flyers promote a hop off or something it work here in AUSTIN.........
> *


never happen.. hate from store owners, police, media towards us is on whole nother level.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i still blame ricers at kmart raid for fucking it up for rest of us.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:08 PM~5896658
> *i still blame ricers at kmart raid for fucking it up for rest of us.
> *



by that time there was already no cruising going on. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 03:09 PM~5896666
> *by that time there was already no cruising going on.  :biggrin:
> *


for lows maybe.. i was still hitting spots rolling my dubs.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:16 PM~5896721
> *for lows maybe.. i was still hitting spots rolling my dubs.
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 03:23 PM~5896760
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 03:23 PM~5896760
> *:ugh:
> *


that one never caught fire either!
:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2006, 10:03 AM~5895646
> *you forgot ...a bowl of con fleys.... :biggrin:
> *


thats a good one goofy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:26 PM~5896777
> *that one never caught fire either!
> :biggrin:
> *


too bad ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up 
"the truth"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 03:27 PM~5896785
> *too bad ...
> *


hater..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:28 PM~5896790
> *hater..
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 03:29 PM~5896798
> *:tongue:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2006, 01:27 PM~5896788
> *whats up
> "the truth"
> *


whatup MR. COCKSMITH!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 01:27 PM~5896785
> *too bad ...
> *


lets lift the lac :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:23 PM~5896759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


domestic arroz con leche


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 3 2006, 03:36 PM~5896861
> *lets lift the lac :thumbsup:
> *


i had joke for that. but i was told its getting old. so i'll stay quiet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 03:41 PM~5896883
> *domestic arroz con leche
> *


wrong.. engines from mexico and cars assemblied in canada!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:43 PM~5896893
> *wrong..  engines from mexico and cars assemblied in canada!
> 
> 
> *


then we'back arroz con leche :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 03:43 PM~5896896
> *then we'back arroz con leche  :biggrin:
> *


your colorado engine is from korea. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:48 PM~5896926
> *your colorado engine is from korea.  :biggrin:
> *


but it's not a ricer


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 01:52 PM~5896583
> *Will they work at the concert at Woodlands?  Its now dropped donw to just me and one of the ladies.  So now I got 5 tix left....
> *


that sucks. what are you gonna do with the extra tix?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2006, 02:27 PM~5896785
> *too bad ...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 03:48 PM~5896931
> *that sucks. what are you gonna do with the extra tix?
> *


go with him, let him experience the no choniez :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 02:50 PM~5896944
> *go with him, let him experience the no choniez  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 03:52 PM~5896960
> *:ugh:  :buttkick:
> *


 :dunno: Dualhex02 is a nice guy :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ok imma vent for a min. yday my boss went to her therapist and asked for a certain medication. when he denied her she called another dr, made an appt for today, got the dr to prescribe her that medication, then bitches bout the time of day the dr tells her to take it. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 02:52 PM~5896970
> *:dunno:  Dualhex02 is a nice guy  :angry:
> *


yea i can tell that he seems like a pretty decent guy. quit trying to instigate stuff! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 03:54 PM~5896977
> *ok imma vent for a min. yday my boss went to her therapist and asked for a certain medication. when he denied her she called another dr, made an appt for today, got the dr to prescribe her that medication, then bitches bout the time of day the dr tells her to take it. :uh:
> *


kick her in the nuts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 03:55 PM~5896991
> *yea i can tell that he seems like a pretty decent guy. quit trying to instigate stuff! :angry:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 03:54 PM~5896977
> *ok imma vent for a min. yday my boss went to her therapist and asked for a certain medication. when he denied her she called another dr, made an appt for today, got the dr to prescribe her that medication, then bitches bout the time of day the dr tells her to take it. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 02:57 PM~5897005
> *kick her in the nuts
> *


 :roflmao: 

i cant be too mad. i got another lil raise today! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 03:55 PM~5896991
> *yea i can tell that he seems like a pretty decent guy. quit trying to instigate stuff! :angry:
> *


for most part everybody on here cool.. except me. im a fucking ass hole.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:04 PM~5897063
> *for most part everybody on here cool..  except me. im a fucking ass hole.
> *


yea i already know that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 02:58 PM~5897015
> *:angel:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 04:04 PM~5897062
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i cant be too mad. i got another lil raise today! :cheesy:
> *


congrats, :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 04:06 PM~5897076
> *yea i already know that.
> *


hey heffa.. u suppose to say "naw.. ur nice too".. you done fk'd up now. ((smack))


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 03:08 PM~5897092
> *congrats, :thumbsup:
> *


thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:09 PM~5897100
> *hey heffa.. u suppose to say "naw.. ur nice too".. you done fk'd up now. ((smack))
> *


hey asshole, ill say whatever i want whenever i want. got it. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 04:11 PM~5897115
> *hey asshole, ill say whatever i want whenever i want. got it. :angry:
> *


yes ma'am


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 04:11 PM~5897115
> *hey asshole, ill say whatever i want whenever i want. got it. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 02:50 PM~5896944
> *go with him, let him experience the no choniez  :cheesy:
> *


ummm thanks but someone is going with me :biggrin: I am either gonna give or sell them. Or give to friends that wanna hang once we get up there. Why? is HNY into Korn, Deftones, Stone Sour, Flyeleaf, Direngrey, 10 years, Deadsy, etc?!? I dont get the impression that many on here are.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 11:14 AM~5895700
> *motherland?
> 
> magnolia?  DH? 2nd ward? n.side?
> *


greenspoint :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 04:04 PM~5897062
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i cant be too mad. i got another lil raise today! :cheesy:
> *


ya'll fools rich.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 3 2006, 04:37 PM~5897310
> *greenspoint :biggrin:
> *


not old skoo enough.. motherland refers to hoods that were hood back in 70's.. least thats my opinion.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 04:37 PM~5897306
> *ummm thanks but someone is going with me  :biggrin:  I am either gonna give or sell them.  Or give to friends that wanna hang once we get up there.  Why? is HNY into Korn, Deftones, Stone Sour, Flyeleaf, Direngrey, 10 years, Deadsy, etc?!?  I dont get the impression that many on here are.
> *


yep. i listen to korn & deftones but don't know the other groups.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if u dont listen to delfonics..you aint shit.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:40 PM~5897329
> *not old skoo enough..  motherland refers to hoods that were hood back in 70's.. least thats my opinion.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 04:40 PM~5897329
> *not old skoo enough..  motherland refers to hoods that were hood back in 70's.. least thats my opinion.
> *


Denver Harbor is the only hood we ventured to back in the days to visit the primos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 04:43 PM~5897344
> *if u dont listen to delfonics..you aint shit.
> *


old school music. oldies never go out of style.

http://www.soulwalking.co.uk/Delfonics.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2006, 04:43 PM~5897349
> *Denver Harbor is the only hood we ventured to back in the days to visit the primos.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 04:45 PM~5897358
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT VICODINS? BUSTED UP SHOULDER ACTIN UP.. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:22 PM~5897197
> *yes ma'am
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 03:37 PM~5897306
> *ummm thanks but someone is going with me  :biggrin:   I am either gonna give or sell them.  Or give to friends that wanna hang once we get up there.  Why? is HNY into Korn, Deftones, Stone Sour, Flyeleaf, Direngrey, 10 years, Deadsy, etc?!?  I dont get the impression that many on here are.
> *


cool. it would suck if you wasted your money for nothing. 

but yea i am into rock music. i saw fly leaf when they came with seether not too long ago. i was gonna see 10 years a while back at scout bar but i missed them. i hit up almost every rock concert that comes to town both english and spanish. i was thinkin bout going to that show and i still havent made up my mind. i might end up buying ticktets at the gate.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:39 PM~5897321
> *ya'll fools rich..  :angry:
> *


im jus trying to make it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 03:56 PM~5897447
> *ANYBODY GOT VICODINS?    BUSTED UP SHOULDER ACTIN UP..  :angry:
> *


im sure my boss does! that woman has a pill for everything!!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 05:02 PM~5897503
> *im jus trying to make it.
> *


FO REAL.. YA'LL BALLIN.. IMMA HIT UP LONE STAR FOR A LOAN.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 05:03 PM~5897519
> *im sure my boss does! that woman has a pill for everything!!! :uh:
> *


get some.. meet me at crib.. i'll score some hot pockets on way home..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 04:03 PM~5897523
> *FO REAL.. YA'LL BALLIN.. IMMA HIT UP LONE STAR FOR A LOAN..  :biggrin:
> *


according to lone star you aint ballin if your hourly pay is less than your age. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 05:05 PM~5897542
> *according to lone star you aint ballin if your hourly pay is less than your age. :uh:
> *


but im like 34... im way off chart..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 04:04 PM~5897531
> *get some..  meet me at crib.. i'll score some hot pockets on way home..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 04:07 PM~5897556
> *but im like 34...  im way off chart..
> *


youre like 34? either you are or your not? :uh: 

that wasnt my thinkin...thats your homies thinking.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 05:09 PM~5897571
> *youre like 34? either you are or your not? :uh:
> 
> that wasnt my thinkin...thats your homies thinking.
> *


34'ish? lol.. yeah. just turned 34 last month..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..leaving work..see u at crib hrny.. have ur hot pockets ready!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 03:05 PM~5897542
> *according to lone star you aint ballin if your hourly pay is less than your age. :uh:
> *


and i still stand next to that statement


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 04:01 PM~5897495
> *cool. it would suck if you wasted your money for nothing.
> 
> but yea i am into rock music. i saw fly leaf when they came with seether not too long ago. i was gonna see 10 years a while back at scout bar but i missed them. i hit up almost every rock concert that comes to town both english and spanish. i was thinkin bout going to that show and i still havent made up my mind. i might end up buying ticktets at the gate.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: Tix for lawn are only 9.99!! thats my favorite part. Now its me, homechick, her friend and the bf. So i am now down to 3. I am going because I ALWAYS (almost) catch deftones. since back in 98 at the International Ballroom. I like Engine Room and Fitz shows cause they are $8-12. Bands at $30 have to be ones I REALLLLLLLY like. Or these festival shows are cool because you see lots of bands. My faves ever are Deftones, A Perfect Circle and NIN to see live!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the NBL would like to propose a poll for the "three wheeling pimp" and his 68 impala.


corny ass compressors, black bags and cheap air lines 

or

chrome pumps, stainless hardlines and chrome springs and cylinders.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 07:19 PM~5898447
> *the NBL would like to propose a poll for the "three wheeling pimp" and his 68 impala.
> corny ass compressors, black bags and cheap air lines
> 
> ...


IF IT DON'T HOP TAKE IT BACK TO THE SHOP.....
BAGS ARE FOR ****...
IF YOU CAN'T HOP IT.....JUST STOP IT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2006, 05:22 PM~5898464
> *IF IT DON'T HOP TAKE IT BACK TO THE SHOP.....
> BAGS ARE FOR ****...
> IF YOU CAN'T HOP IT.....JUST STOP IT
> *


man hold up :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 04:19 PM~5897686
> *aight..leaving work..see u at crib hrny..  have ur hot pockets ready!
> 
> *


ha, yea right. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 04:59 PM~5897957
> *and i still stand next to that statement
> *


i know you do.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2006, 05:21 PM~5898100
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Tix for lawn are only 9.99!! thats my favorite part. Now its me, homechick, her friend and the bf.  So i am now down to 3.  I am going because I ALWAYS (almost) catch deftones.  since back in 98 at the International Ballroom.  I like Engine Room and Fitz shows cause they are $8-12.  Bands at $30 have to be ones I REALLLLLLLY like.  Or these festival shows are cool because you see lots of bands.  My faves ever are Deftones, A Perfect Circle and NIN to see live!! :biggrin:
> *


  

i heard those pics were super cheap. thats why i was gonna see if last minute i wasnt doin anything (and the weather wasnt bad) i head up there. i havent been to fitz in awhile. i cant remember the last time i went there. since you like perfect circle i assume youre gonna go see tool?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2006, 06:22 PM~5898464
> *IF IT DON'T HOP TAKE IT BACK TO THE SHOP.....
> BAGS ARE FOR ****...
> IF YOU CAN'T HOP IT.....JUST STOP IT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 06:19 PM~5898447
> *the NBL would like to propose a poll for the "three wheeling pimp" and his 68 impala.
> corny ass compressors, black bags and cheap air lines
> 
> ...



i would have to say......chrome pumps, stainless hardlines and chrome springs and cylinders. especially if he is getting urs. thats a clean ass set-up...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im not a member of the NBL.. so NBL's opinion means shit to me!!
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 07:22 PM~5899444
> *im not a member of the NBL.. so NBL's opinion means shit to me!!
> :biggrin:
> *


we might can work a deal on my setup. i want something fit to land an airplane


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 06:19 PM~5898447
> *the NBL would like to propose a poll for the "three wheeling pimp" and his 68 impala.
> corny ass compressors, black bags and cheap air lines
> 
> ...



see i put chrome pumps in the truck.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 09:23 PM~5899448
> *we might can work a deal on my setup. i want something fit to land an airplane
> *


ahhh.. truth comes out.. you just trying to sell yo shit! hustla


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw i aint a hustler. thats your boy 713ridaz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 3 2006, 07:24 PM~5899453
> *see i put chrome pumps in the truck.....
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 08:29 PM~5899473
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually plans for bags are way off.. got radiator issues.. and gonna put system in trunk..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck a system go to flea market get you a 120 cd player and fill up the trunk with batteries.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 09:32 PM~5899499
> *fuck a system go to flea market get you a 120 cd player and fill up the trunk with batteries.
> *


already got a cd player.. but it has to go.. cause its a KEN WOOD..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 08:32 PM~5899504
> *already got a cd player.. but it has to go.. cause its a KEN WOOD..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 07:32 PM~5899504
> *already got a cd player.. but it has to go.. cause its a KEN WOOD..
> *


i bet you paid a lot of money for it, well worth it. good product. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 09:34 PM~5899525
> *i bet you paid a lot of money for it, well worth it. good product.  :uh:
> *


came with car, just like lame hot rod rims.. its gonna be GONE!!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 08:31 PM~5899488
> *actually plans for bags are way off..  got radiator issues.. and gonna put system in trunk..
> *


and return my damn carpet too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 3 2006, 09:38 PM~5899542
> *and return my damn carpet too.
> *


yes sir


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

make sure to vacuum it also


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 3 2006, 09:41 PM~5899555
> *make sure to vacuum it also
> *


you should be honored my car was parked on it!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

uh 




























































no.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my ride.on snyper's carpet!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

snyper.. primo jc.. sent me pic of his 64 standing on 3..


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 09:00 PM~5899639
> *snyper..  primo jc.. sent me pic of his 64 standing on 3..
> *


what 64?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 3 2006, 10:04 PM~5899659
> *what 64?
> *


64 with gold centers he took from wifey,she had it parked for few years. needs ALOT of work.. but he got pumps working


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

well i was told that im finally going to get my parts within 2 weeks so once i get them i gonna want to go for a cruise,is vato zone still on?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 3 2006, 10:07 PM~5899677
> *well i was told that im finally going to get my parts within 2 weeks so once i get them i gonna want to go for a cruise,is vato zone still on?
> *


yup..far as i know.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 09:08 PM~5899684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i never knew la ****** had a impala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 3 2006, 10:22 PM~5899749
> *damn i never knew la ****** had a impala
> *


hell, me either.. til he busted it out.. kept calling me cause he need tech help with pumps.. he a rookie.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 07:28 PM~5899471
> *naw i aint a hustler. thats your boy 713ridaz
> *


naw not me ,,maybe that other fool!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2006, 07:02 PM~5898844
> *
> 
> i heard those pics were super cheap. thats why i was gonna see if last minute i wasnt doin anything (and the weather wasnt bad) i head up there. i havent been to fitz in awhile. i cant remember the last time i went there. since you like perfect circle i assume youre gonna go see tool?
> *


TOOL!??!? When are they coming!? Havent ever seen them before but i hear its a show not to be missed! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck work today.. calling in!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2006, 07:19 PM~5898447
> *the NBL would like to propose a poll for the "three wheeling pimp" and his 68 impala.
> corny ass compressors, black bags and cheap air lines
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2006, 08:32 PM~5899504
> *already got a cd player.. but it has to go.. cause its a KEN WOOD..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 4 2006, 12:41 AM~5900853
> *TOOL!??!? When are they coming!? Havent ever seen them before but i hear its a show not to be missed! :0
> *


sept 11th. tickets went on sale bout two weeks ago.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 06:15 AM~5901382
> *fuck work today..  calling in!!
> *


slacker!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 08:18 AM~5901467
> *slacker!
> *


 :biggrin: 

called job..and bossman like "well if your sick your sick.. but we need to talk on monday".. :0 


what he forgot is today is his last day.. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 08:37 AM~5901509
> *:biggrin:
> 
> called job..and bossman like "well if your sick your sick..  but we need to talk on monday"..  :0
> ...




today is his last day? he wanted to make it yours too, if you would of showed up... :0 

he's coming in just to fire your azz!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 07:44 AM~5901522
> *today is his last day? he wanted to make it yours too, if you would of showed up...  :0
> 
> he's coming in just to fire your azz!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 3 2006, 09:18 AM~5894961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2006, 07:22 PM~5898464
> *IF IT DON'T HOP TAKE IT BACK TO THE SHOP.....
> BAGS ARE FOR ****...
> IF YOU CAN'T HOP IT.....JUST STOP IT
> *


dang! ruthless!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 07:18 AM~5901465
> *sept 11th. tickets went on sale bout two weeks ago.
> *


DANG! Are you going?

I was TRYING to get my AC fixed but everytime I wanna fix one thing in that damn dodge, something else fucks up. Now it wont even start up. That bitch!! :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 09:46 AM~5895135
> *hells yeah. my grandma would give each of us a swatter and say "andenles mijitos a matar animales"... she'd have us hunting for flies all day, we never noticed that the damned windows were always open, so it didnt make a difference how many we killed inside, a gangload of them were waiting to come in anyway.  :angry:
> *


damn it!!!! I think I need to sit down and talk w/both my grandmamma's, now I know how to keep 6 kids busy during a visit, :angry:
:biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Aug 3 2006, 02:27 PM~5896785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and here i thought you were pretty cool after meeting you at the show.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn doing some catch up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 09:00 AM~5901548
> *
> 
> and here i thought you were pretty cool after meeting you at the show.
> *


i make good 1st impression.. not sure where i go wrong after that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 4 2006, 08:59 AM~5901546
> *DANG! Are you going?
> 
> I was TRYING to get my AC fixed but everytime I wanna fix one thing in that damn dodge, something else fucks up.  Now it wont even start up.  That bitch!! :angry:
> *


get one of them lil fans u plug into cig lighter. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 09:03 AM~5901551
> *damn doing some catch up?
> *


She knocks out 5 quotes in one reply. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i can feel the breeze already!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 3 2006, 03:56 PM~5897447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 4 2006, 07:44 AM~5901522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

going back to the days of outdoor drive in cinemas..... anyone remember those things that were plugged into the car lighters and got lit to rid the car of mosquitos due to keeping the windows open? guess i'm a lil old. the fan brought back memories also.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 4 2006, 08:08 AM~5901558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



skills homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 09:09 AM~5901561
> *She knocks out 5 quotes in one reply.  LOL
> *



multi-tasking

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 09:12 AM~5901576
> *Michael use to have one in his red lac, loved it, we were talking about it waiting in line at the lrm lineup....gotta pic one up for occassions like that
> skills homie
> *


your post count will not increase rapidly doing that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 09:12 AM~5901573
> *going back to the days of outdoor drive in cinemas..... anyone remember those things that were plugged into the car lighters and got lit to rid the car of mosquitos due to keeping the windows open?  guess i'm a lil old.  the fan brought back memories also.
> *


cig lighter? shit.. i remember ones you burned.. made whole car smell. then them fucking speakers you hang on window sucked..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 08:12 AM~5901573
> *going back to the days of outdoor drive in cinemas..... anyone remember those things that were plugged into the car lighters and got lit to rid the car of mosquitos due to keeping the windows open?  guess i'm a lil old.  the fan brought back memories also.
> *


  
I remember drive-ins, went to see la bamba  
don't remember any lights for mosquito use.....i'm picturing a zapper.....but i'm sure i'm wrong :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 09:14 AM~5901584
> *
> I remember drive-ins, went to see la bamba
> don't remember any lights for mosquito use.....i'm picturing a zapper.....but i'm sure i'm wrong :dunno:
> *


ohhhh.. donnna..... oh..donnna....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 08:08 AM~5901558
> *get one of them lil fans u plug into cig lighter.   :biggrin:
> *


HAHA rolling my windows down is more effective


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 4 2006, 08:13 AM~5901579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



had to be all up on it :biggrin: hahhahahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 09:13 AM~5901582
> *cig lighter?  shit.. i remember ones you burned..  made whole car smell. then them fucking speakers you hang on window sucked..
> *


Yes, cig lighter. true, the speakers sounded like charlie browns mom talking


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 09:14 AM~5901584
> *
> I remember drive-ins, went to see la bamba
> don't remember any lights for mosquito use.....i'm picturing a zapper.....but i'm sure i'm wrong :dunno:
> *


not it was like a coil that burned by plugging into the lighter thing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and shit..even when they started broadcasting it over radio.. whoever i went with had such a hoo doo.. only reason i was invited was to bring a boombox cause fuckers didnt have working radio in car.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 09:16 AM~5901592
> *Yes, cig lighter.  true, the speakers sounded like charlie browns mom talking
> *




whawaw wahahwhwaawawawaaaa .. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 08:16 AM~5901592
> *Yes, cig lighter.  true, the speakers sounded like charlie browns mom talking
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: made me bust out laughing!!!! the office got quiet real fast :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 09:17 AM~5901594
> *and shit..even when they started broadcasting it over radio..  whoever i went with had such a hoo doo.. only reason i was invited was to bring a boombox cause fuckers didnt have working radio in car.
> *


LOL, my bro use to cruise with one since his dodge valiant radio didn't work and had two house speakers wired in the trunk.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 08:17 AM~5901594
> *and shit..even when they started broadcasting it over radio..  whoever i went with had such a hoo doo.. only reason i was invited was to bring a boombox cause fuckers didnt have working radio in car.
> *



did they make you ride in the trunk till they parked?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 09:19 AM~5901601
> *did they make you ride in the trunk till they parked?
> *


naw.. usually in a truck. riding on wheel well.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

used to live next to the old drive in theater on 45. we had a clear view to the screens from our upstairs windows. couldnt hear sh*t but we can see all the cool explosions :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 09:19 AM~5901601
> *did they make you ride in the trunk till they parked?
> *


LOL, back in the days before la migra got real strict, we brought a cousin from mexico, we crossed the border and the officer said, how many people in the van? i was about to blurt out all of us and the prima hidden in the back but my mom whacked my head before i opened up my mouth. GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 08:22 AM~5901607
> *LOL, back in the days before la migra got real strict, we brought a cousin from mexico, we crossed the border and the officer said, how many people in the van?  i was about to blurt out all of us and the prima hidden in the back but my mom whacked my head before i opened up my mouth.  GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> *



I bet we all have memories like that from being kids.....too bad our kids won't......folks wanna be shootin' over that nowadays


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Town And Country Drive-in
2902 Vogel Ave. Abilene, TX (915) 677-9899 

Tascosa Drive-In
1999 Dumas Hwy, Amarillo, TX (806)383-3882 reopened 1999

Fiesta Drive In Theatre
13800 Montana Ave El Paso, TX 79938-9676 (915) 857-0000 

The Last Drive-In Picture Show
(254) 865-8445 Highway 36, one mile south of Hwy 84, Gatesville, TX

Graham Drive-In Theatre
Jacksboro Highway, Graham, TX 76450 (817) 549-8478

Brazos Drive In
1800 West Pearl, Granbury, TX 76048 (817) 573-1311 or 573-8086

Zocalo Theater & Perfomance Art Co
5223 Feagan St, Houston Texas Phone #713)861-2442 Last Saturday of every month Number of Screens: 1 Built 1993

Sky-Vue Drive-In Theatre
South Big Spring Highway, Lamesa, TX 79331 (806) 872-7004

Valley Drive-In Theatre
Hwy 83, Mc Allen, TX (210) 682-8201

Wes-Mer Drive In 
2090 West Highway 83, Mercedes, TX 78570 (956) 565-9050 

Midway Drive-in,

Quitaque, TX 
Tower Drive-In Theatre Rule, TX (817) 997-2382

Mission Drive-In Theatre

3100 Roosevelt Avenue, San Antonio, TX 78214 (210) 532-3259

Crossroads Drive-In Theater

Hwy 90A . Shiner , TX 75701 361-594-3404 

Apache Drive-In
Hwy. 31 E. Tyler, TX 75701 (903) 566-1199 *Shows Adult Films*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 09:25 AM~5901616
> *I bet we all have memories like that from being kids.....too bad our kids won't......folks wanna be shootin' over that nowadays
> *


True


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

the drive in that was on the corner of red bluff and hwy 225 use to show adult plug flicks


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 08:28 AM~5901627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, SECRET ADMIRER, GOONIES, BEV. HILLS COP, AND LEGEND OF BILLIE JEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL FAVORITE 80'S MOVIES!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 09:30 AM~5901631
> *the drive in that was on the corner of red bluff and hwy 225 use to show adult plug flicks
> *


damn..u are old.. my earliest memory of that place..is when it was already closed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 09:31 AM~5901634
> *damn..u are old..  my earliest memory of that place..is when  it was already closed.
> *


aren't you 34? i grew up in the area. kids use to ride their bikes in the lot behind it to see some chaychays.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 09:35 AM~5901646
> *aren't you 34?  i grew up in the area.  kids use to ride their bikes in the lot behind it to see some chaychays.
> *


yeah.. im old too. [email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 09:36 AM~5901649
> *yeah.. im old too.   [email protected]
> *


down the road on red bluff was the old kkk headquarters. it's now an appliance repair place. kkk would pass out flyers down red bluff. walked up to my dads van and handed him one. i thought them fkers lived halloween everyday of the week. didn't know what them wga's represented back then.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 3 2006, 03:36 PM~5896861
> *lets lift the lac :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: you offering to help??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2006, 09:40 AM~5901661
> *:thumbsup: you offering to help??
> *


i know a dude with a 64 conv selling his setup.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 09:42 AM~5901670
> *i know a dude with a 64 conv selling his setup.
> 
> 
> *


you talmbout kenwood?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 09:42 AM~5901674
> *you talmbout kenwood?
> *


scroll back few pages.. man trying to push setup on me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 4 2006, 07:59 AM~5901546
> *DANG! Are you going?
> 
> I was TRYING to get my AC fixed but everytime I wanna fix one thing in that damn dodge, something else fucks up.  Now it wont even start up.  That bitch!! :angry:
> *


i want to but that concert is on a monday. :thumbsdown: that means id have to miss work on tuesday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 09:43 AM~5901681
> *scroll back few pages..  man trying to push setup on me.
> *


hustler


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 09:25 AM~5901618
> *Zocalo Theater & Perfomance Art Co
> 5223 Feagan St, Houston Texas Phone #713)861-2442 Last Saturday of every month Number of Screens: 1 Built 1993
> *


gonna take dog to vet.. imma drive by their on way back.. report back later..maybe go up as group! maybe talk em into showing scarface!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 09:31 AM~5901633
> *OMG, SECRET ADMIRER, GOONIES, BEV. HILLS COP, AND LEGEND OF BILLIE JEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL FAVORITE 80'S MOVIES!!!!
> *


GOONIES!! MY ALL TIME FAVORITE MOVIE :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 09:45 AM~5901693
> *gonna take dog to vet..  imma drive by their on way back..  report back later..maybe go up as group!  maybe talk em into showing scarface!!
> 
> *


galveston east beach has an outdoor flick going on. this weekend they are having the last of the drive in movies on East beach. They're showing American Graffitti.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Aug 4 2006, 08:00 AM~5901548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

she is married to the pres of the company and she is always out sick or whatever the hell and he knows im the one that is workin for both of us. thats why he gave me the raise. plus i kicked ass in sales this past month. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 08:51 AM~5901729
> *youd never guess. :uh: :roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


Iranian


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 08:22 AM~5901607
> *LOL, back in the days before la migra got real strict, we brought a cousin from mexico, we crossed the border and the officer said, how many people in the van?  i was about to blurt out all of us and the prima hidden in the back but my mom whacked my head before i opened up my mouth.  GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 4 2006, 09:54 AM~5901746
> *Iranian
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 08:31 AM~5901634
> *damn..u are old..  my earliest memory of that place..is when  it was already closed.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 4 2006, 08:54 AM~5901746
> *Iranian
> *


:ugh: nope. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://weather.chron.com/US/TX/Houston.html

whats 54%... never seen that before on a forecast. 

well 54% chance of rain on Sunday... :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 3 2006, 11:51 AM~5895847
> *just got this in an email...  :cheesy:
> 
> RID YOUR AREA OF MOSQUITOES
> ...



well i tried it and ...............


1 Mosquito dead

500,000 bites  



come to think that mosquito prob. died of old age


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2006, 10:06 AM~5901803
> *well i tried it and ...............
> 1 Mosquito dead
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AWWW FKN FREDO ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2006, 09:09 AM~5901819
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> AWWW FKN FREDO ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2006, 10:06 AM~5901803
> *well i tried it and ...............
> 1 Mosquito dead
> 
> ...



them fools were knocking on my door asking for more of that crap yesterday... 

that remedy must be for weak ass California mosquitoes... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 09:11 AM~5901825
> *them fools were knocking on my door asking for more of that crap yesterday...
> 
> that remedy must be for weak ass California mosquitoes...  :biggrin:
> *



i was changing the oil on my car, and tried the trick out.....in the end got a bunch of bite and found one litte skinny mosquito on the plate.....looked like he died of starvation  ....either that or he scarafied himself for the rest


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2006, 10:16 AM~5901851
> *i was changing the oil on my car, and tried the trick out.....in the end got a bunch of bite and found one litte skinny mosquito on the plate.....looked like he died of starvation  ....either that or he scarafied himself for the rest
> *




RIP


Gangsta squito.!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2006, 09:06 AM~5901803
> *well i tried it and ...............
> 1 Mosquito dead
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 09:18 AM~5901862
> *RIP
> Gangsta squito.!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 09:11 AM~5901825
> *them fools were knocking on my door asking for more of that crap yesterday...
> 
> that remedy must be for weak ass California mosquitoes...  :biggrin:
> *



too bad i can't patent michael's mom's breath in a can.......


sorry, had to do it....... :biggrin: 



won't happen again


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 10:26 AM~5901900
> *too bad i can't patent michael's mom's breath in a can.......
> sorry, had to do it....... :biggrin:
> won't happen again
> *



:around: :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 09:29 AM~5901912
> *:around:  :scrutinize:
> *



I KNOW, I KNOW

:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i got one of those flourescent lights on my porch that's suppose to zap bugs. they aren't worth a damn. probably got a 20 dollar light bill since i plugged it in and one dead moth. :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ive seen some ppl hang like ziploc bags of water around the porches/backyards. supposeably its suppose to keep mosquitoes away. i dont know if it works or not. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 10:40 AM~5901944
> *ive seen some ppl hang like ziploc bags of water around the porches/backyards. supposeably its suppose to keep mosquitoes away. i dont know if it works or not. :dunno:
> *


That's for flies.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 10:40 AM~5901944
> *ive seen some ppl hang like ziploc bags of water around the porches/backyards. supposeably its suppose to keep mosquitoes away. i dont know if it works or not. :dunno:
> *



I thought they were trying to keep the evil spirits away? 


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

The Whataburger here on 290 and hollister has them hangng all over the place.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whos watching this when it comes out?

http://apocalypto.movies.go.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 10:51 AM~5901979
> *whos watching this when it comes out?
> 
> http://apocalypto.movies.go.com/
> ...


is that some kind of jewish flick?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 09:51 AM~5901979
> *whos watching this when it comes out?
> 
> http://apocalypto.movies.go.com/
> ...



I AM


I GOT A KICK OUTTA THIS SIGN, I MADE MICHAEL PULL OVER SO I COULD TAKE A PICTURE OF IT, TOO FUNNY, IT'S A PLACE ON MLK HERE IN BRYAN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mayan, filmed in ancient mayan dialect.

coming out Dec 8.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I NEEDED MICHAEL TO FAX ME SOME STUFF OVER, HE EMAILED ME TO MAKE SURE I GOT IT, PUNK A$$


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 09:41 AM~5901951
> *That's for flies.
> *


oh


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 09:48 AM~5901973
> *I thought they were trying to keep the evil spirits away?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 10:55 AM~5901998
> *I NEEDED MICHAEL TO FAX ME SOME STUFF OVER, HE EMAILED ME TO MAKE SURE I GOT IT, PUNK A$$
> 
> 
> ...



  :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

check out the last video on the list... 

commando raid, from drop-off to pick-up


http://www.primeportal.net/videos/tsahi_be...tion_071606.htm

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

a beach in china.


:0 :around:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 08:49 AM~5901715
> *galveston east beach has an outdoor flick going on.  this weekend they are having the last of the drive in movies on East beach. They're showing American Graffitti.
> *



wish i had a bomb and a female to pull up to that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2006, 12:16 PM~5902346
> *wish i had a bomb and a female to pull up to that
> 
> 
> *


You got the bomb :biggrin: I'll be going by the shop tonight. I'll call beforehand.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 4 2006, 09:49 AM~5901715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ed brandon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 12:50 PM~5902512
> *hmmm..  dunno about sand getting on 68.
> thanks ed brandon.
> *



no problem. :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 4 2006, 08:51 AM~5901729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a real picture? or computer generated? :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 12:57 PM~5902544
> *asian?
> he's retarded, better be glad my boss didn't take it off the machine before i got there
> 
> ...



thats a real picture, taken yesterday in china by some german tourist.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...70&in_a_source=

wheres waldo?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

found one out near tomball. yeah i know its far.. 

http://www.theshowboatdrivein.com/index.html


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 4 2006, 11:11 AM~5902317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has got to be the most unbelievable picture I've seen in awhile.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:03 PM~5902577
> *OKAY, WHO PEED IN THE WATER :ugh:
> That has got to be the most unbelievable picture I've seen in awhile.....
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *Drive-In at Stewart Beach: "American Graffiti"
> Saturday, August 5, 2006
> 7pm
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 11:11 AM~5902317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The real question is, what's better the or Galveston.... brown water with no one in it ....or.....blue and yellow water with bliions in it....hmmmmm either way, I'll stick to just playing on the computer...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 4 2006, 01:20 PM~5902648
> *The real question is, what's better the or Galveston.... brown water with no one in it  ....or.....blue and yellow water with bliions in it....hmmmmm either way, I'll stick to just playing on the computer...
> *




:barf: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 11:57 AM~5902544
> *asian?
> *


 :roflmao: 

no.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 01:45 PM~5902771
> *:roflmao:
> 
> no.
> *


MESSICAN ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 01:45 PM~5902771
> *:roflmao:
> 
> no.
> *


mexican, salvadorean, black, ???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2006, 12:47 PM~5902780
> *MESSICAN ... :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: nah ah. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 12:49 PM~5902790
> *mexican, salvadorean, black, ???
> *


 :around: negative. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around: :around:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

white?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 10:11 AM~5902317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick.. i wonder how many brown turds are floating around there too...
watch out for the floating snickers


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

did anyone on here watch prison break? myspace home page has advertisement for the premiere, aug. 21


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:03 PM~5902889
> *white?
> *


 :thumbsup: 

all though she claims to have some spanish in her. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ugh!!!
nothing but girls here

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, ALAC, EX214GIRL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 01:12 PM~5902932
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> all though she claims to have some spanish in her. :uh:
> *


DAMN, THAT WAS MY FIRST GUESS TOO, BUT YOU SAID, "YOU'D NEVER GUESS" SO I WENT W/MY LAST CHOICE......DAMN IT, NEVER HEARD OF AN ASIAN PERSON ON PILLS :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 01:12 PM~5902938
> *ugh!!!
> nothing but girls here
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

UHM CAN SOMEONE PLEASE ANSWER A QUESTION FOR ME????? :ugh: 
WHY DOES IT SAY "BALLER" UNDER MY SCREEN NAME? I KNOW I DIDN'T PUT THAT THERE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 02:18 PM~5902970
> *UHM CAN SOMEONE PLEASE ANSWER A QUESTION FOR ME????? :ugh:
> WHY DOES IT SAY "BALLER" UNDER MY SCREEN NAME?  I KNOW I DIDN'T PUT THAT THERE
> *



cuz you a baller.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:09 PM~5902923
> *did anyone on here watch prison break?  myspace home page has advertisement for the premiere, aug. 21
> *


i got into when it first came out but then something happened cause they werent showing it or they were only showing re-runs. after that i never saw it agian.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 01:12 PM~5902938
> *ugh!!!
> nothing but girls here
> 
> ...


you should feel special. :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 01:21 PM~5902995
> *cuz you a baller.
> *




OOOOHHHHHH, OK.....THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP FOR ME :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:14 PM~5902948
> *DAMN, THAT WAS MY FIRST GUESS TOO, BUT YOU SAID, "YOU'D NEVER GUESS" SO I WENT W/MY LAST CHOICE......DAMN IT, NEVER HEARD OF AN ASIAN PERSON ON PILLS :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 

that was just me and my sarcasm! :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice!!!! :thumbsup: 











WASS-UP..... Houston! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 01:25 PM~5903023
> *i got into when it first came out but then something happened cause they werent showing it or they were only showing re-runs. after that i never saw it agian.
> *



THE MAIN BROTHERS, MICHAEL AND LINCOLN, MMMMMHHHHMMMHHHMMMM....TOO CUTE.......THE FACT THAT IT'S A GOOD SHOW IS JUST ICING ON THE THE "TOO CUTE CUTIES CAKE", SEASON FINALE WAS REALLY GOOD......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 4 2006, 02:27 PM~5903045
> *Nice!!!! :thumbsup:
> WASS-UP..... Houston! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:18 PM~5902970
> *UHM CAN SOMEONE PLEASE ANSWER A QUESTION FOR ME????? :ugh:
> WHY DOES IT SAY "BALLER" UNDER MY SCREEN NAME?  I KNOW I DIDN'T PUT THAT THERE
> *


it all has to do with your post count. you're in the LIL baller status according to your post. you can change it in your settings.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:28 PM~5903052
> *THE MAIN BROTHERS, MICHAEL AND LINCOLN, MMMMMHHHHMMMHHHMMMM....TOO CUTE.......THE FACT THAT IT'S A GOOD SHOW IS JUST ICING ON THE THE "TOO CUTE CUTIES CAKE", SEASON FINALE WAS REALLY GOOD......
> *


oh hell yea. but the younger brother looks alot better. :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 01:29 PM~5903056
> *it all has to do with your post count. you're in the LIL baller status according to your post. you can change it in your settings.
> *



OKAY THANKS FOR THAT INFORMATION.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 02:34 PM~5903089
> *OKAY THANKS FOR THAT INFORMATION.....
> *



:uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

GOT THIS OFF A MYSPACE BULLETIN, THOUGHT I'D POST IT SINCE MOST FOLKS ON HERE HAVE THEIR OWN PAGE:

10 reasons to GET OFF myspace! 
Current mood: distressed 



1. You are at a bar or club and you suddenly realize you recognize someone. You can't figure out how and then it dawns on you... You have never met this person before, but have spent a considerable amount of time looking at their Myspace.

2. After meeting someone your conversation somehow leads to - "So, are you on Myspace?"

3. You do not call people anymore, you post comments and send messages through Myspace

4. When talking about one of your friends you just refer to them as "the baddest bitch" rather than their real name.

5. When you're out with friends and you take a good picture you exclaim loudly, "That's going on Myspace!"

6. Conversations with friends tend to lead to, "Did you read that bulletin/comment/ or see that new picture 'Cuddlemaria' left?"

7. You check your Myspace as soon as you wake up, and right before you go to bed, including the 10 times you check it during the day.

8. You know people who have gotten offended about the Top 8.

9. You start off intending to check if you have new messages/comments but find AN HOUR LATER that you are still on and have no idea what you even accomplished during that time except stalk.

10. You find yourself laughing or crying and agreeing as you read these, and you know you're going to repost this for everyone else to see....and never speak of this again.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 01:34 PM~5903092
> *:uh:
> *



Knowledge is Power, right?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 02:36 PM~5903104
> *GOT THIS OFF A MYSPACE BULLETIN, THOUGHT I'D POST IT SINCE MOST FOLKS ON HERE HAVE THEIR OWN PAGE:
> 
> 10 reasons to GET OFF myspace!
> ...







:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 01:38 PM~5903124
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *



if you replace the word "myspace" with lil, it applies to most folks on here.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 02:41 PM~5903138
> *if you replace the word "myspace" with lil, it applies to most folks on here.....
> *



TRUE


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 
WHUTZ UP H-TOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 02:34 PM~5903092
> *:uh:
> *


agreed :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 12:26 PM~5903034
> *you should feel special. :cheesy:
> *


oh yeah.. and why is that..
because your so sexy...
or because u wear no chonies...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 
*U r sckd: worker fired by text message *

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20060804/od_af...taintelecomjobs


LONDON (AFP) - A company has defended its decision to sack one of its staff by text message, claiming it was keeping in touch with youth culture. 

Katy Tanner, a 21-year-old sales assistant, received the message while she was off work with a migraine, the South Wales Echo newspaper said Friday.

The text message said: "We will not require your services anymore...Thank you for your time with us."

"I don't think it's right to just text someone. At least they should have talked to me face to face," Tanner said.

"You're not allowed to text in sick, you have to phone. The fact that they texted me is a bit of double standards."

Several senior staff members at Blue Banana, a body-piercing and jewellery shop based in Cardiff, defended the decision.

But company director Jon Taylor added that an internal investigation was underway to see if "the ultimate action was ideal".

The retailer claims it tried to reach Tanner directly "five or six times" and passed on a message through her boyfriend before the text was sent.

And store director Ian Besbie added that the dismissal method was fair because texting was a part of "youth culture".

"We are a youth business and our staff are all part of the youth culture that uses SMS (text) messaging as a major means of communication," he said.

The company employs about 120 people in Britain, many of them aged under 21.

:0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 4 2006, 07:40 AM~5901661
> *:thumbsup: you offering to help??
> *


sure houston stylez is always willin too lend a hand uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 07:25 AM~5901618
> *Town And Country Drive-in
> 2902 Vogel Ave. Abilene, TX (915) 677-9899
> 
> ...


u definitly have too much time on ur hands homie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 4 2006, 01:41 PM~5903138
> *if you replace the word "myspace" with lil, it applies to most folks on here.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 01:49 PM~5903188
> *oh yeah.. and why is that..
> because your so sexy...
> or because u wear no chonies...
> *


lies, lies, lies! :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 4 2006, 01:54 PM~5903213
> *:0
> U r sckd: worker fired by text message
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

i txt my boss when im not coming to work. she does the same thing when shes not gonna be in.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Need some help, and was wondering if the Houston people can help out.


Question: Whats the going rate on a (Hot) Inspection sticker, when the car wont pass emissions.....


anybody from the hood, or that knows someone, maybe there tio or a friend of a friend. :biggrin: 



I got a employee that works for me, said he could get me one with papers and all, but for $120  ......anyone know if this is good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2006, 01:12 PM~5903371
> *Need some help, and was wondering if the Houston people can help out.
> Question:  Whats the going rate on a (Hot) Inspection sticker, when the car wont pass emissions.....
> anybody from the hood, or that knows someone, maybe there tio or a friend of a friend. :biggrin:
> ...


pm me..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2006, 01:03 PM~5903293
> *lies, lies, lies! :angel:
> *


well since they lies..
i guess ur ugly...
and u wear big grannies..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

sup darkass u going too tha wedding?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jul 19 2006, 07:41 AM~5801054
> *Hey everyone... Im helping my wifes grandma sell this car.
> 
> Its an 87 caprice. I dont have much info on it only that it has 80,000 miles, it has not been mistreated in any way. body is straight, paint is oxidized on hood, top is good for a daily driver but may need to be replaced in the near future. Interior is clean with only one rip on rear seat (easily fixed). What do you all think is a good price for something like this?
> ...


http://houston.craigslist.org/car/189788170.html

WTF? they want 3000 for a 4 door???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 4 2006, 01:21 PM~5903439
> *sup darkass u going too tha wedding?
> *


yeah.. i have no choice.. ill get killed if i didnt go


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 01:23 PM~5903456
> *yeah.. i have no choice.. ill get killed if i didnt go
> *


DAMM!! tha second time this year i'm gonna see u dressed up :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 4 2006, 01:26 PM~5903483
> *DAMM!! tha second time this year i'm gonna see u dressed up :0  :0
> *


yeah.. dont remind me.. ill probaly wear da same thing.. dont have much dress up cloths...
but shit.. i need someone to pick me up tho.. are you going to the church.. or the reception..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 03:27 PM~5903489
> *yeah.. dont remind me.. ill probaly wear da same thing.. dont have much dress up cloths...
> but shit.. i need someone to pick me up tho.. are you going to the church.. or the reception..
> *


You getting married?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 01:29 PM~5903509
> *You getting married?
> *


yeah.. me on horny brn eyez are getting hitched.. i knocked her up so i had no choice...
child surport would of been a bitch


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 01:31 PM~5903537
> *yeah.. me on horny brn eyez are getting hitched.. i knocked her up so i had no choice...
> child surport would of been a bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 4 2006, 01:33 PM~5903551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aint you surpose to be at work nugga


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 02:19 PM~5903419
> *well since they lies..
> i guess ur ugly...
> and u wear big grannies..
> *


the granny panties are only for special occasions. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

nope off today cause of the rehearsel tonight


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 02:31 PM~5903537
> *yeah.. me on horny brn eyez are getting hitched.. i knocked her up so i had no choice...
> child surport would of been a bitch
> *


  smart man! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 4 2006, 01:35 PM~5903577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. im a change the game for the black man... :biggrin: 
since most are dead beats


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 03:31 PM~5903537
> *yeah.. me on horny brn eyez are getting hitched.. i knocked her up so i had no choice...
> child surport would of been a bitch
> *


DON'T BLAME YOU


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 03:39 PM~5903610
> *yeah.. im a change the game for the black man... :biggrin:
> since most are dead beats
> *


I thought you were Puerto Rican?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 4 2006, 02:39 PM~5903610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good man.  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 02:40 PM~5903613
> *DON'T BLAME YOU
> *


   :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 4 2006, 01:40 PM~5903613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 02:50 PM~5903662
> *yeah.. :uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2006, 03:50 PM~5903662
> *yeah.. my blacks ass.. sure.. okkkk
> *


 :uh: :angry: man this sucks, got to work manana. pinche chavito that works here didn't finish his sht and i have to pick up his slack. :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 01:52 PM~5903674
> *:uh:  :angry:  man this sucks, got to work manana.  pinche chavito that works here didn't finish his sht and i have to pick up his slack.  :thumbsdown:
> *


hahha.. dont feel bad, im behind schedule with work.. got out of state customers buggin me...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2006, 03:12 PM~5903371
> *Need some help, and was wondering if the Houston people can help out.
> Question:  Whats the going rate on a (Hot) Inspection sticker, when the car wont pass emissions.....
> anybody from the hood, or that knows someone, maybe there tio or a friend of a friend. :biggrin:
> ...


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@July 31 2006, 01:27 PM~5156528
> *solo riders anti-haters chill n grill goin down at Bearcreek park on sunday aug 6th :thumbsup:
> *


You going to be at Bearcreek park this weekend?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 02:52 PM~5903674
> *:uh:  :angry:  man this sucks, got to work manana.  pinche chavito that works here didn't finish his sht and i have to pick up his slack.  :thumbsdown:
> *


same here gotta work tomorrow, but just for 4 hours


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2006, 03:21 PM~5904291
> *same here gotta work tomorrow, but just for 4 hours
> *


4 hrs fool im on for the next 64 hours straight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2006, 01:12 PM~5903371
> *Need some help, and was wondering if the Houston people can help out.
> Question:  Whats the going rate on a (Hot) Inspection sticker, when the car wont pass emissions.....
> anybody from the hood, or that knows someone, maybe there tio or a friend of a friend. :biggrin:
> ...


ill sell you the one off the van....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 11:38 AM~5902451
> *You got the bomb  :biggrin:  I'll be going by the shop tonight.  I'll call beforehand.
> *



simon


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 4 2006, 04:26 PM~5904325
> *ill sell you the one off the van....
> *



is it reinforced and does it have rust how much shipped canb you part it out only need the 10 on it .

pm me with details


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

What up Houston Lowriders ? Just wanted to introduce myself im Roll'n ! I do lowrider Videos ! Im based out of Arizona but I travel all over! So if any of you guy know of any shows in your town let me know so I can try to make some show down there! If anyone is interested in buying any of my DVD's you can call me (623-298-8818 or you can PM me!


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

WHATS UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

not looking good for picnic


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Aug 4 2006, 07:12 PM~5905110
> *WHATS UP
> *


 :wave: dont know who you are, but welcome


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

hell im working tomorrow as well,but im driving out to Austin and back so thast some good overtime


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

snyper..change ur info.. you sold out on hood years ago.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 08:08 PM~5905330
> *snyper..change ur info.. you sold out on hood years ago.
> *


 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

liv4lacs that sucks that the geen cadi beat your car but didnt u had the same problem in san antos your car is a totally diff style than that car. lrm be make u compete cars with 13 14 agains 20" and shit like that they had me against a town car with 20s shit is to diff styles is individulas going to odessa car show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thinkin Miami Vice.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up to the fellaz putting in work on a saturday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone having problems with cingular today, like getting "call failed"

tried to call the 611 number but got the same thing



anyone


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

3 tickets left up for grabs. Complimentary to anyone that wil definitely go. Call me up cause i may not be on in time to know who wants them. They cost me next to nothing cause of the KOrn DVD promo, buy 2 get 2 free for the lawn tix. So you can have them. I rather they not go to waste.


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

TO WHAT AND WHEN ARE THEY FOR???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 5 2006, 01:54 PM~5908406
> *TO WHAT  AND WHEN ARE THEY FOR???
> *



Tomorrow Family Values 06


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

See ya'll at the picnic tomorrow!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 5 2006, 02:43 PM~5908531
> *See ya'll at the picnic tomorrow!
> *


Ill be there in spirit while my body will be at the concert


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2006, 08:08 PM~5905330
> *snyper..change ur info.. you sold out on hood years ago.
> *


no sir,my loyalty is to MAGNOLIA not this mallate infested neighborhood where im at now.shit i went through there the other day and all i saw were straight up ********,i mean these mother fuckers look like they just got here yesterday,what a fucking shame,the hood has gone from chicanos to mojados


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

yep the eastend has done a 180


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 5 2006, 03:17 PM~5908768
> *yep the eastend has done a 180
> *


seen a bunch at super chicken.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Q~VOLE HOUSTONE...!!*


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 5 2006, 01:43 PM~5908531
> *See ya'll at the picnic tomorrow!
> *


Rain Or Shine, I'll Be There!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 5 2006, 04:17 PM~5908768
> *yep the eastend has done a 180
> *



x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2006, 02:52 PM~5903674
> *:uh:  :angry:  man this sucks, got to work manana.  pinche chavito that works here didn't finish his sht and i have to pick up his slack.  :thumbsdown:
> *



fier his ass and hire me fool!

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE wil be at the park in few hrs..............


----------



## kool_laidff (Sep 28, 2005)

Just wondering if anything is going on in h-town from the 9th to thwe 16th im gong on vacation over to texas for a week i used to live over there so im takign the wifey to go see some sites. let me know if anything is going on guys i wouldn't mind see how the owrider scene is out there now a days


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kool_laidff_@Aug 6 2006, 03:30 PM~5913169
> *Just wondering if anything is going on in h-town from the 9th to thwe 16th im gong on vacation over to texas for a week i used to live over there so im takign the wifey to go see some sites. let me know if anything is going on guys i wouldn't mind see how the owrider scene is out there  now a days
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

How was the park today? I coudn't make it  .


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

it was cool it rained on us all but we kept on partyin hopin and q'n it up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 6 2006, 06:55 PM~5914263
> *How was the park today? I coudn't make it   .
> *


me neither


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i aint forgot about you slim..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats up slim??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2006, 09:01 PM~5914297
> *i aint forgot about you slim..
> *


cool i aint trippin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 6 2006, 09:02 PM~5914302
> *whats up slim??
> *


what up homie i didnt see you at the park


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

naw i had a hangover... ya boy marc is on the bullshit.. i bought another cutlass and took it to his shop last night and he wasnt even there after he told me to come.. :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

dam good picnic,,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 6 2006, 08:24 PM~5914724
> *dam good picnic,,
> *


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :banghead:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

NICE PIC'S :thumbsup: 






> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 6 2006, 09:02 PM~5914971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 6 2006, 10:24 PM~5914724
> *dam good picnic,,
> *



x10 :biggrin: 

some good pics on Houston ULAs thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=263125&st=680


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 5 2006, 04:04 PM~5908596
> *no sir,my loyalty is to MAGNOLIA not this mallate infested neighborhood where im at now.shit i went through there the other day and all i saw were straight up ********,i mean these mother fuckers look like they just got here yesterday,what a fucking shame,the hood has gone from chicanos to mojados
> *


Sounds like Pasadena. Mas wet que la chingada. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 08:36 AM~5916652
> *Sounds like Pasadena.  Mas wet que la chingada.  :thumbsdown:
> *


my primos from ptown.. would act like thats the place to be.. calling it pasa-get-down-dena.. lol.. and none of em ever move away.. they just move around. if it weren't for $100 move in's. they'd be homelesss!! lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 08:44 AM~5916672
> *my primos from ptown.. would act like thats the place to be..  calling it pasa-get-down-dena..  lol..  and none of em ever move away..  they just move around. if it weren't for $100 move in's.  they'd be homelesss!! lol
> *


I'm looking towards Deer Park, found a house out there I'm interested in.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

BALLERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 08:49 AM~5916692
> *I'm looking towards Deer Park, found a house out there I'm interested in.
> *


smart move.. rent is for suckas. power moves.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 08:53 AM~5916700
> *smart move..  rent is for suckas.  power moves.
> *


Who said I'm renting?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 08:54 AM~5916711
> *Who said I'm renting?
> *


no one.. just saying.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think they punishing me for taking fri off.. left me bunch of shit to do. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 08:38 AM~5916857
> *think they punishing me for taking fri off..  left me bunch of shit to do.    :angry:
> *


thats what usually happens.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2006, 09:51 AM~5916909
> *thats what usually happens.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 10:04 AM~5916976
> *:roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 10:04 AM~5916976
> *:roflmao:
> *



didnt see the 68 at the park...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 10:10 AM~5917006
> *didnt see the 68 at the park...
> *


too far for 68.. small radiator leak.. so til its fixed, only short trips. need wipers too... still has originals from 68.. they all hard.. lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE+Aug 5 2006, 10:08 PM~5909909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 11:00 AM~5917173
> *It was shining when we got there....that sun was beating down a little too hard, my daughter was complaining as soon as we stepped out the truck, lol!  We got to see some nice cars before we left though......heard it poured afterwards
> *



yup yup... poured down for a bit, stopped long enough for things to dry up then poured again... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

stopped for booze last nite at racetrack on edgebrook.. fools out there cruising edgebrook.. no lows or course.. and cops on they azz of course. i just got my drink and left.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemakers...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 10:03 AM~5917192
> *yup yup... poured down for a bit, stopped long enough for things to dry up then poured again...  :0
> *



We were gonna go back after shopping for the rest of the kids' school stuff but ran into Juan (KT) at Katy Mills, he told us about the rain, which actually caught Michael and Alex too, pretty funny......speaking of funny when we left the picnic we stopped at a convenience store on 6 and there was a sign in front of a shopping center advertising donuts......they had "DONAS" on the sign?!?!?!?!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 10:14 AM~5917273
> *We were gonna go back after shopping for the rest of the kids' school stuff but ran into Juan (KT) at Katy Mills, he told us about the rain, which actually caught Michael and Alex too, pretty funny......speaking of funny when we left the picnic we stopped at a convenience store on 6 and there was a sign in front of a shopping center advertising donuts......they had "DONAS" on the sign?!?!?!?!
> *


pretty quiet in here....hhhmmmm......  
Rain?
Monday?
:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 11:14 AM~5917273
> *We were gonna go back after shopping for the rest of the kids' school stuff but ran into Juan (KT) at Katy Mills, he told us about the rain, which actually caught Michael and Alex too, pretty funny......speaking of funny when we left the picnic we stopped at a convenience store on 6 and there was a sign in front of a shopping center advertising donuts......they had "DONAS" on the sign?!?!?!?!
> *



gangsta!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

here's a pic from yesterday. Sun was beaming down on us bad. Had a great time though. Can't wait til next year's picnic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2006, 12:22 PM~5917742
> *here's a pic from yesterday. Sun was beaming down on us bad. Had a great time though. Can't wait til next year's picnic.
> 
> 
> ...



good shot Juan... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 12:31 PM~5917787
> *good shot Juan...  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2006, 11:22 AM~5917742
> *here's a pic from yesterday. Sun was beaming down on us bad. Had a great time though. Can't wait til next year's picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2006, 11:22 AM~5917742
> *here's a pic from yesterday. Sun was beaming down on us bad. Had a great time though. Can't wait til next year's picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Send me more for myspace!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2006, 12:22 PM~5917742
> *here's a pic from yesterday. Sun was beaming down on us bad. Had a great time though. Can't wait til next year's picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


Rear shot s'il vous plait.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 12:47 PM~5917872
> *Rear shot s'il vous plait.
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 12:47 PM~5917872
> *Rear shot s'il vous plait.*


is that some new school spanish i aint seen before?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 12:49 PM~5917880
> *is that some new school spanish i aint seen before?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 7 2006, 12:47 PM~5917871
> *:cheesy: Send me more for myspace!
> *


Oh shet, that you? you look different. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 12:49 PM~5917880
> *is that some new school spanish i aint seen before?
> *


C'est Francais. Je suis instruit dans une autre langue.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 12:52 PM~5917902
> *Oh shet, that you?  you look different.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 12:54 PM~5917915
> *:scrutinize:
> *


she looks nice. :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 12:55 PM~5917924
> *she looks nice.  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 12:56 PM~5917927
> *:uh:
> *


Got to keep it "G" rated. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 7 2006, 12:52 PM~5917902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que perverts? :angry: :uh: 










:angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 01:07 PM~5917994
> *Que perverts?  :angry:  :uh:
> :angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 01:08 PM~5918000
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 01:08 PM~5918000
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wheres fire starter? she aint checked in today.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Aug 7 2006, 11:22 AM~5917742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is French, he is "instructed" in another language

FREETRANSLATION.COM :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 01:11 PM~5918009
> *Hey Dani, I didn't know that was you doing the photo shoot, we pulled over asking for directions to the picnic....
> that picture came out good.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


No smartass, educated.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 12:12 PM~5918023
> *No smartass, educated.
> *



:0 

Seriously, I got it from www.freetranslation.com

I wasn't kidding, that was the translation it gave.....see for yourself

âne intelligent :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 12:11 PM~5918009
> *Hey Dani, I didn't know that was you doing the photo shoot, we pulled over asking for directions to the picnic....
> that picture came out good.
> *


LOL That was you?? LOL I wondered who that was...Yeah, that was me, it was so hot, everytime I leaned against that car I burned my self!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im hungry.. whos cooking..???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2006, 01:24 PM~5918089
> *im hungry.. whos cooking..???
> *


all out of hot pockets..besides..u aint a hot chic with big tetas. wouldnt waste em on you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 11:25 AM~5918100
> *all out of hot pockets..besides..u aint a hot chic with big tetas.  wouldnt waste em on you.
> *


i dont think i would wanna be a hot chick with tetas...

might have to go hop on the motorcycle and get me some grub.. to hot to be riding that shit though..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Just in case there are any Carlos Mencia fans on here;


THAT'S RIGHT GUYS!!! YOU CAN SEE ME ON MTV TONIGHT ON THE NEW SEASON OF CRIBS...

CHECK IT OUT SO THAT YOU CAN SEE WHAT THE HOUSE LOOKS LIKE...IT'S PROBABLY DIFFERENT THAN WHAT YOU EXPECT.

SEE IT TONIGHT ON MTV AT 10:30 P.M. EASTERN/PACIFIC TIME...AND IF MY PEEPS IN TEXAS, OR ANYWHERE IN THE MIDWEST, WANT TO WATCH IT, THEY CAN SEE AT 9:30 P.M.

YOU CAN CHECK OUT A PREVIEW AT THE MTV CRIBS WEBSITE:

http://www.mtv.com/ontv/dyn/cribs/series.j...bs/series.jhtml


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

STILL WONT BE AS FUNNY AS WHEN YING YANG TWINS WAS ON CRIBS..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2006, 11:22 AM~5917742
> *here's a pic from yesterday. Sun was beaming down on us bad. Had a great time though. Can't wait til next year's picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


cool pic.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 12:12 PM~5918023
> *No smartass, educated.
> *


is it that time of the month again. :uh: 



:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 02:17 PM~5918353
> *Just in case there are any Carlos Mencia fans on here;
> THAT'S RIGHT GUYS!!! YOU CAN SEE ME ON MTV TONIGHT ON THE NEW SEASON OF CRIBS...
> 
> ...



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 01:22 PM~5918394
> *STILL WONT BE AS FUNNY AS WHEN YING YANG TWINS WAS ON CRIBS..
> *



IS THAT THE EPISODE WHERE THEY HAD THE RED KOOL AID ALL UP IN THE FRIDGE? I VAGUELY REMEMBER IT, I'LL BE BUSY THIS EVENING, PROBABLY WON'T GET TO SEE CARLOS'S BUT I'LL CATCH THE RE-RUN


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 01:26 PM~5918417
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:0 

I LIKE HIM, WE'VE SEEN HIM LIVE LIKE 3 OR 4 TIMES.....BEEN A FAN FOR AWHILE NOW.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 01:26 PM~5918417
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


i dont really like him either.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2006, 02:29 PM~5918432
> *i dont really like him either.
> *



:biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2006, 02:25 PM~5918412
> *is it that time of the month again. :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


Si. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2006, 02:29 PM~5918432
> *i dont really like him either.
> *


True, ese vato is trying to be a hardcore comic, but in reality is stupid wannabe Mexican/Chicano.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 02:39 PM~5918468
> *True, ese vato is trying to be a hardcore comic, but in reality is stupid wannabe Mexican/Chicano.
> *



true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 01:37 PM~5918464
> *Si.  :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 01:39 PM~5918468
> *True, ese vato is trying to be a hardcore comic, but in reality is stupid wannabe Mexican/Chicano.
> *


i hear he rips off other ppls jokes and claims them as his own. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Probe launched into 'tumble-dried fireman'*

An investigation was underway today into a dangerous prank which saw a fireman being tumble-dried by laughing colleagues. 

A video of the incident shows the fireman climbing into a giant dryer having put clothes inside to protect himself from the heat. 

He then mouths to his colleagues, one of whom was filming it on his mobile phone, to let him out when he says so. 

Once the machine is switched on, others can be heard laughing at the firefighter spinning around in the dryer. 

The footage was passed on to bosses at Greater Manchester Fire and Rescue Service, who immediately launched an investigation into the incident. 

*video here, go to bottom of page... *

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...in_page_id=1770


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 02:27 PM~5918419
> *IS THAT THE EPISODE WHERE THEY HAD THE RED KOOL AID ALL UP IN THE FRIDGE?  I VAGUELY REMEMBER IT, I'LL BE BUSY THIS EVENING, PROBABLY WON'T GET TO SEE CARLOS'S BUT I'LL CATCH THE RE-RUN
> *


YEAH.. and and showed off one car that still had writing on windiow from inpound.. and said "thats how gangsta this car is , it just got out of jail"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2006, 02:51 PM~5918541
> *
> 
> 
> ...



spammer... 


wheres my stuff? :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

working on it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2006, 02:53 PM~5918549
> *working on it
> 
> 
> ...


wet tshirt contest huh.. as long as its chics only.. im down to come check it out.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 7 2006, 01:39 PM~5918468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just remember the kool aid part.....I hear a lot of jokes about that episode though....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 03:03 PM~5918614
> *I hadn't heard that one yet, my only complaint would be that the few times we've seen him live and on tv, some of his material are repeat jokes....but I still like him, it's clear not many others do on here though  :ugh:
> *



Joe Rogan is gonna kick his Azz!

:0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2006, 01:49 PM~5918528
> *i hear he rips off other ppls jokes and claims them as his own. :thumbsdown:
> *


yup. i read somewhere that he tried to still some of George Lopez material but got caugth trying to use it in a HBO special.....i think george's manager caught it on tv and called HBO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 03:01 PM~5918601
> *wet tshirt contest huh..  as long as its chics only.. im down to come check it out.
> 
> 
> *


tshirt contest??? make sure the rucas don't have more rolas than Ramon Ayala.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 03:11 PM~5918689
> *tshirt contest???  make sure the rucas don't have more rolas than Ramon Ayala.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 03:11 PM~5918692
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I wonder if there is a way to download that video i sent you of my toy lowrider car and post it up on the computer?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 03:13 PM~5918717
> *I wonder if there is a way to download that video i sent you of my toy lowrider car and post it up on the computer?
> *



I tried, but I need some upgrade on the program I was using, I got bored and stopped trying... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 03:15 PM~5918726
> *I tried, but I need some upgrade on the program I was using, I got bored and stopped trying...  :biggrin:
> *


i got a longer version of it, i'll email it to you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 03:17 PM~5918739
> *i got a longer version of it, i'll email it to you.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 03:19 PM~5918748
> *:cheesy:
> *


i forgot, can't do. have to download it to my computer at home, put it on my external h.d. then email it to you.  You see darkness kicking it in the backseat of the six'fo'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda goof? Can you view videos on your cellphone?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 02:04 PM~5918629
> *Joe Rogan is gonna kick his Azz!
> 
> :0  :0
> *



I had no idea who that was/is so I looked him up....apparently Carlos and him have some kind of beef.....The first time I saw Carlos was on the campus of Texas A&M(8-9 yrs. ago?), I remember him saying right away that people ask him all the time if he is Mexican and that no he is not.....he said what nationality he was (German?? Honduras??) all that was stated some kind of funny way but i remember it specifically, this joe guys says that carlos tries to bring himself off like he's mexican, and that his real name is like "NED" or something, I actually thought that was pretty funny reading it......oh well...I still like him but it does suck to know he steals other comedian's jokes, I just always liked his sarcastic type humor...  


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 7 2006, 02:06 PM~5918652
> *yup.  i read somewhere that he tried to still some of George Lopez material but got caugth trying to use it in a HBO special.....i think george's manager caught it on tv and called HBO
> *


I saw that too, I actually just read that Lopez told Stern that he and Mencia actually had an altercation at some comedy club....now that would've been funny to see, I'd love to see them two on "yo momma" :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 03:24 PM~5918774
> *i forgot, can't do.  have to download it to my computer at home, put it on my external h.d. then email it to you.    You see darkness kicking it in the backseat of the six'fo'
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you have to find a way to post it... too funny.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 01:25 PM~5918783
> *Que onda goof?  Can you view videos on your cellphone?
> *


si ........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2006, 03:29 PM~5918800
> *si ........ :biggrin:
> *


ORALE, SENDING YOU THE VIDEO CARNALITO. uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 03:26 PM~5918787
> *I had no idea who that was/is so I looked him up....apparently Carlos and him have some kind of beef.....The first time I saw Carlos was on the campus of Texas A&M(8-9 yrs. ago?), I remember him saying right away that people ask him all the time if he is Mexican and that no he is not.....he said what nationality he was (German?? Honduras??) all that was stated some kind of funny way but i remember it specifically, this joe guys says that carlos tries to bring himself off like he's mexican, and that his real name is like "NED" or something, I actually thought that was pretty funny reading it......oh well...I still like him but it does suck to know he steals other comedian's jokes, I just always liked his sarcastic type humor...
> 
> I saw that too, I actually just read that Lopez told Stern that he and Mencia actually had an altercation at some comedy club....now that would've been funny to see, I'd love to see them two on "yo momma" :biggrin:
> *



yup yup... Joe Rogan has fightin' skilz too!!!

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 02:04 PM~5918629
> *Joe Rogan is gonna kick his Azz!
> 
> :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 7 2006, 02:06 PM~5918652
> *yup.  i read somewhere that he tried to still some of George Lopez material but got caugth trying to use it in a HBO special.....i think george's manager caught it on tv and called HBO
> *


idiot.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 7 2006, 02:03 PM~5918614
> *I hadn't heard that one yet, my only complaint would be that the few times we've seen him live and on tv, some of his material are repeat jokes....but I still like him, it's clear not many others do on here though  :ugh:
> *


yea he does.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 01:30 PM~5918813
> *ORALE, SENDING YOU THE VIDEO CARNALITO.  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funny lil impala..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MENCIAS LAME.. juan villareal was way funnier. suprised he didnt make it big time himself. remember he made a comedy club 45 @ s.wayside at one time.. went twice.. funny stuff.. too bad didnt last.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 03:52 PM~5918975
> *MENCIAS LAME.. juan villareal was way funnier.  suprised he didnt make it big time himself. remember he made a comedy club 45 @ s.wayside at one time..  went twice.. funny stuff..  too bad didnt last.
> *


Juan Villareal is still on the comedy circuit. Saw him like 3 months ago at that comedy place off of Fuqua.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 03:56 PM~5919001
> *Juan Villareal is still on the comedy circuit.  Saw him like 3 months ago at that comedy place off of Fuqua.
> *


yeah.. heard he still around.. just didnt go big time.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 01:24 PM~5918774
> *i forgot, can't do.  have to download it to my computer at home, put it on my external h.d. then email it to you.    You see darkness kicking it in the backseat of the six'fo'
> *


what???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

GABRIEL IGLASIAS.. WILL BE AT IMPROV IN OCTOBER..

http://www.symfonee.com/Improv/houston/com...f-6d0b297e93f6}


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i saw mind of mencia..bout 2 weeks ago..talking bout ..what if all the mexican americans went back to mexico..how would mexico be...then they show carlos and some old mexican man talking bout Salvodrianos what legal rights in mexico then hes says they broke the law when they crossed the bored into mexico and there tired of seeing nicoragians protesting waving there flags down the street..The old man says "pinch mojados"..lol :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 7 2006, 11:31 AM~5917787
> *good shot Juan...  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta give it up to Dani. She's a soulja. Sun was fuckin' me up. Face was burning, sweat was burning my eyes and my head was hurting bad.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 7 2006, 11:47 AM~5917871
> *:cheesy: Send me more for myspace!
> *


Will do. just give me some time. Thanx for doing it. You held out longer then me. I wanted to say fuck it but I hung in as well.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 7 2006, 09:00 AM~5916955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 7 2006, 03:36 PM~5919291
> *Gotta give it up to Dani. She's a soulja. Sun was fuckin' me up. Face was burning, sweat was burning my eyes and my head was hurting bad.
> *


Yeah dude my eyes were burning too.... LOL... But it was definitely a learning experience!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup squares, playas.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

haha i received a memo today for our department that was passed out when I wasnt at work on Friday....one of the bulletins is "Email and internet are to be used for work purposes only." Looks like I missed out on alot on here today. Oh well.
C'est la vie.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2006, 03:17 PM~5919168
> *GABRIEL IGLASIAS.. WILL BE AT IMPROV IN OCTOBER..
> 
> http://www.symfonee.com/Improv/houston/com...f-6d0b297e93f6}
> *



hell yea i already got my tix reserved....oct 14th...the 10:30 show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2006, 03:28 PM~5919584
> *sup squares, playas.*



whut it dew mayne


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 6 2006, 10:02 PM~5915422
> *NICE PIC'S  :thumbsup:
> *



next time can i borrow your model


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2006, 10:57 AM~5917936
> *Got to keep it "G" rated.  :biggrin:
> *



why


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hilton america hotel catered breakfast.. omlette, has browns, biscuit.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

the last gulp of coffee sucks... usually cold already :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 8 2006, 07:38 AM~5923653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was and yeah it did suck  

saw mencia on cribs and you guys that don't like him would be happy to know his crib isn't very impressive AT ALL........I don't think it was a house either, must've been a townhome, apt., or something like that.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

go check out my boy's site. alot of pics from the LRM show.

Ruthless Image


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 8 2006, 08:51 AM~5923697
> *go check out my boy's site. alot of pics from the LRM show.
> 
> Ruthless Image
> *



spammer... :biggrin: 

send me the good pics.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 8 2006, 08:51 AM~5923697
> *go check out my boy's site. alot of pics from the LRM show.
> 
> Ruthless Image
> *


:thumbsup:

im on page 33!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2006, 09:00 AM~5923727
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> im on page 33!!  :biggrin:
> *



of 47... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Where did her arm go?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 09:02 AM~5923738
> *of 47...  :0
> *


least i was there!!

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 09:06 AM~5923756
> *Where did her arm go?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i'd still hit it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2006, 09:08 AM~5923764
> *least i was there!!
> 
> :0
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn.. i aint been on here in a long time.. wadup people!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin: 



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *vandalized318*


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 8 2006, 08:06 AM~5923756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 8 2006, 10:37 AM~5924132
> *
> :uh:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


what? i would!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2006, 09:46 AM~5924189
> *what? i would!!
> *



I'm sure you would......just thought it was funny


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 09:31 PM~5692055
> *got some pro hopper cylinders for sale...brand new...set of 6's and set of 10's...pm if u need them
> *


still got 10's if anybody needs them....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 29 2006, 08:19 AM~5687673
> *85 cutlass for sale,no motor or tranny,make offer,,car has to go
> *


i will take any reasonable offer,,car is really in the way now!!!...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 

In a WALL STREET JOURNAL op-ed Tuesday, Princeton's Bernard Lewis writes: "There is a radical difference between the Islamic Republic of Iran and other governments with nuclear weapons. This difference is expressed in what can only be described as the apocalyptic worldview of Iran's present rulers." 

"In Islam as in Judaism and Christianity, there are certain beliefs concerning the cosmic struggle at the end of time -- Gog and Magog, anti-Christ, Armageddon, and for Shiite Muslims, the long awaited return of the Hidden Imam, ending in the final victory of the forces of good over evil, however these may be defined." 

President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad "and his followers clearly believe that this time is now, and that the terminal struggle has already begun and is indeed well advanced. It may even have a date, indicated by several references by the Iranian president to giving his final answer to the US about nuclear development by Aug. 22," which this year corresponds "to the 27th day of the month of Rajab of the year 1427. This, by tradition, is the night when many Muslims commemorate the night flight of the prophet Muhammad on the winged horse Buraq, first to 'the farthest mosque,' usually identified with Jerusalem, and then to heaven and back (c.f., Koran XVII.1).

"This might well be deemed an appropriate date for the apocalyptic ending of Israel and if necessary of the world. It is far from certain that Mr. Ahmadinejad plans any such cataclysmic events precisely for Aug. 22. But it would be wise to bear the possibility in mind."


:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/191552906.html


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So who going Sat. to Krazy Toyz carshow??? EMPIRE will be there...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2006, 09:59 AM~5924571
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/191552906.html
> *


thats you car Latin??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2006, 10:02 AM~5924590
> *So who going Sat. to Krazy Toyz carshow??? EMPIRE will be there...
> *


 i think ill be there.. with the big banana


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2006, 11:02 AM~5924590
> *So who going Sat. to Krazy Toyz carshow??? EMPIRE will be there...
> *


I'll probably be there, but i might have to leave early cuz I gotta go somewhere else between Krazy toyz and Firme......


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2006, 10:02 AM~5924590
> *So who going Sat. to Krazy Toyz carshow??? EMPIRE will be there...
> *



HYPNOTIZED WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG Ya'll won't believe this:

Yesterday I was talking to my mom about all the events this weekend and she said "Oh yeah, bring a bikini and a white shirt to that Firme thing just in case one of the girls gets out last minute" I was like huh?? 

But i think she was joking, but with a serious face...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 8 2006, 10:12 AM~5924655
> *OMG Ya'll won't believe this:
> 
> Yesterday I was talking to my mom about all the events this weekend and she said "Oh yeah, bring a bikini and a white shirt to that Firme thing just in case one of the girls gets out last minute" I was like huh??
> ...


:0...u taking your bike to the show??


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2006, 11:22 AM~5924711
> *:0...u taking your bike to the show??
> *


I'm debating it, but since I'm leaving early probably not. I wanted to though


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2006, 11:02 AM~5924590
> *So who going Sat. to Krazy Toyz carshow??? EMPIRE will be there...
> *


i kno that LATIN KUSTOMS will be repin at 2 car shows this weekend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 8 2006, 12:26 PM~5924740
> *i kno that LATIN KUSTOMS will be repin at 2 car shows this weekend
> *


i heard of krazy toyz show..who's other one?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5906367


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 8 2006, 12:47 PM~5924873
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5906367
> *


OH


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't know if anyone is staying in Houston for sunday, but if ya'll have nothing to do on Sunday, hit me up, we're having a housewarming party. It'll be mostly indoor so even if ya'll have hangovers from the Firme party ya'll can still have fun..lol.. PM me for more info...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

see yall on saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 8 2006, 10:26 AM~5924740
> *i kno that LATIN KUSTOMS will be repin at 2 car shows this weekend
> *



HYPNOTIZED WILL BE DOING THE SAME IT'S GONNA BE A LONG WEEKEND


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im definate for firme party.. maybe on krazy toyz..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 8 2006, 11:12 AM~5924655
> *OMG Ya'll won't believe this:
> 
> Yesterday I was talking to my mom about all the events this weekend and she said "Oh yeah, bring a bikini and a white shirt to that Firme thing just in case one of the girls gets out last minute" I was like huh??
> ...


already have u signed up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2006, 01:46 PM~5925152
> *
> already have u signed up
> *



:0 




WHERES MY STUFF? :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

working on it homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

did anyone else get the call from spike tv.......wanting a low low for their show?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2006, 02:47 PM~5925456
> *did anyone else get the call from spike tv.......wanting a low low for their show?
> *


i did.. told em i wasn't interested. 










j/k..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2006, 12:03 PM~5924597
> *thats you car Latin??
> *


yes, se vende $


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 01:47 PM~5925158
> *:0
> WHERES MY STUFF? :angry:
> *


toda via. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2006, 02:55 PM~5925509
> *toda via.  lol
> *



its hard to find good help... :angry: 










j/p Juanito... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 01:59 PM~5925538
> *its hard to find good help...  :angry:
> j/p Juanito...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Michael has me checking Vegas rates for the lrm super show, if anyone is interested send me a pm.....pretty decent rates.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 8 2006, 03:07 PM~5925611
> *Michael has me checking Vegas rates for the lrm super show, if anyone is interested send me a pm.....pretty decent rates.....
> *


ok


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

it's so quiet in here.......I think I hear a cricket..... :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2006, 02:51 PM~5926023
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that what you were talking about yesterday? "Sic in the back seat of the impala"?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 8 2006, 03:57 PM~5926067
> *is that what you were talking about yesterday?  "Sic in the back seat of the impala"?
> *


si. :biggrin: 

has lights underneath and plays WAR - Lowrider


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

And here I was thinking you guys had him in another "uncompromising" situation.....on video.......

tsk tsk


my bad


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 8 2006, 04:04 PM~5926126
> *And here I was thinking you guys had him in another "uncompromising" situation.....on video.......
> 
> tsk tsk
> ...


Nah, i wouldn't do that. :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2006, 01:46 PM~5925152
> *
> already have u signed up
> *


What's on the raffle at the dance, loco.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I'M OUT BUT YOU GUYS DON'T FORGET, WHOEVER IS INTERESTED, SEND ME A PM FOR VEGAS RATES (LRM SHOW)


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP H-TOWN
ANYBODY GOING TO THE BIG BALLA CAR SHOW IN DALLAS THIS WEEKEND......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2006, 01:59 PM~5926085
> *si.  :biggrin:
> 
> has lights underneath and plays WAR - Lowrider
> *


why it gotta be me.. why cant it be slim


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2006, 05:00 PM~5926518
> *why it gotta be me.. why cant it be slim
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2006, 05:00 PM~5926518
> *why it gotta be me.. why cant it be slim
> *


slim don't ride in the backseat :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 8 2006, 04:38 PM~5926412
> *I'M OUT BUT YOU GUYS DON'T FORGET, WHOEVER IS INTERESTED, SEND ME A PM FOR VEGAS RATES (LRM SHOW)
> *


OK


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 8 2006, 03:45 PM~5926459
> *WHUTZ UP H-TOWN
> ANYBODY GOING TO THE BIG BALLA CAR SHOW IN DALLAS THIS WEEKEND......
> *


LATIN KUSTOMS will be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wassup playas, haters


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2006, 03:11 PM~5926606
> *slim don't ride in the backseat  :angry:
> *


i dont either... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ANY CRUZING THIS WEEKEND THE 64 IS BEGGING TO HIT THE STREET.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2006, 05:00 PM~5926518
> *why it gotta be me.. why cant it be slim
> *


whooooooooooooooooooaaa durr nugga dont put me in that shit. i have nothin to do with that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 8 2006, 05:14 PM~5927419
> *whooooooooooooooooooaaa durr nugga dont put me in that shit. i have nothin to do with that
> *


its cause we black fool.. 
we already in it..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2006, 07:17 PM~5927439
> *its cause we black fool..
> we already in it..
> *


yea but i aint in as deep as you is (whatever it is )


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2006, 06:08 PM~5927383
> *ANY CRUZING THIS WEEKEND THE 64 IS BEGGING TO HIT THE STREET.
> *


not that i kno of just car shows


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 8 2006, 06:51 AM~5923697
> *go check out my boy's site. alot of pics from the LRM show.
> 
> Ruthless Image
> *



i used to work with him he takes alot of pics :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 8 2006, 09:32 AM~5924411
> *:0  :0
> 
> In a WALL STREET JOURNAL op-ed Tuesday, Princeton's Bernard Lewis writes: "There is a radical difference between the Islamic Republic of Iran and other governments with nuclear weapons. This difference is expressed in what can only be described as the apocalyptic worldview of Iran's present rulers."
> ...



let them stupid f$#kers kill each other as far as i'm concerned


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 8 2006, 09:03 PM~5928923
> *let them stupid f$#kers kill each other as far as i'm concerned
> *


ruthless :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

people are worried about these israelis and lebanon or wherever the fuck . they need to be watching north korea. fuckin gooks cooking shit up in their kitchen


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 8 2006, 01:07 PM~5925611
> *Michael has me checking Vegas rates for the lrm super show, if anyone is interested send me a pm.....pretty decent rates.....
> *



i've look into them too..cheaps i found for hotel and flight for 1 room 4 ppl is $474 per person at the hOOters( :biggrin: ) hotel


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2006, 09:10 PM~5928979
> *people are worried about these israelis and lebanon or wherever the fuck . they need to be watching north korea. fuckin gooks cooking shit up in their kitchen
> *


cats and dogs :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 8 2006, 05:20 PM~5927466
> *yea but i aint in as deep as you is (whatever it is )
> *


 i dont even know what im in.. go figure... fucking latin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 8 2006, 08:14 PM~5929005
> *cats and dogs :biggrin:
> *


mice wings.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2006, 08:10 PM~5928979
> *people are worried about these israelis and lebanon or wherever the fuck . they need to be watching north korea. fuckin gooks cooking shit up in their kitchen
> *


ditto


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2006, 03:51 PM~5926023
> *
> 
> 
> ...



have you figured out how to post the video yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2006, 07:08 PM~5927383
> *ANY CRUZING THIS WEEKEND THE 64 IS BEGGING TO HIT THE STREET.
> *



what you talking bout? cruzing is dead.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2006, 10:10 PM~5928979
> *people are worried about these israelis and lebanon or wherever the fuck . they need to be watching north korea. fuckin gooks cooking shit up in their kitchen
> *



yup, NK and Iran are working together. Iranians were at the July 4th NK missle tests... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 8 2006, 09:13 PM~5928999
> *i've look into them too..cheaps i found for hotel and flight for 1 room 4 ppl is $474 per person at the hOOters( :biggrin: ) hotel
> *



What I found is $586.20 for two people roundtrip out of Austin ($293.10 per person), non stop flights but it's staying at the Plaza Hotel and Casino (downtown) I'm gonna check some other hotels, let me know if your interested.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

those prices arent bad...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 06:08 AM~5931466
> *yup, NK and Iran are working together. Iranians were at the July 4th NK missle tests...  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:0 I hadn't realized the date before.....pretty interesting......I hate that we have to worry about stuff like that......but every generation has some kind of threat from some country......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 07:04 AM~5931458
> *have you figured out how to post the video yet?
> 
> 
> *


nope


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 07:16 AM~5931673
> *those prices arent bad...
> *



yeah I know but I really don't know much about the hotel, one of the agents here is gonna look into it today for me and check around for some other hotel prices.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I KNOW you guys don't like Carlos Mencia but I got these pics on myspace, from this radio station I listen to out of California, from he was in their studio


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

agreed :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

DID YOU GUYS HEAR ABOUT THIS

http://www.theeagle.com/stories/080806/local_20060808006.php


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

watch this video... I guess you would feel pretty safe inside a McDonalds.  


*Caught on Tape: Man Punched, Mugged In McDonald's*


http://www.nbc5i.com/news/9596854/detail.html


GRAND PRAIRIE, Texas -- Grand Prairie police are on the hunt for a restaurant robber with a brutal punch.

The attack happened Monday night at the McDonald's in the 800 block of E. Main Street.

Wayne Moore, 66, stopped at McDonalds on his way home from a ball game. 


Surveillance video shows another man at the register knocking Moore out cold. The robber then rifles through Moore's pockets and runs out with his wallet.

Moore said the incident took him by complete surprise.

"The next thing I know, it's paramedics and police. I never saw him coming. Cheap shot all the way."

Moore only had $2 in his billfold. He said he is still sore, but improving every day.

The robber is described as being a black man between 30 and 40 years of age, approximately 6 feet tall and weighing between 175 and 200 pounds, wearing a light green or blue shirt and a baseball cap.

He fled the restaurant on foot.

Anyone with information is asked to call Crime Stoppers at 972-988-TIPS. Callers will be kept anonymous.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 9 2006, 09:01 AM~5931827
> *DID YOU GUYS HEAR ABOUT THIS
> 
> http://www.theeagle.com/stories/080806/local_20060808006.php
> *



deepwoods Off!

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:05 AM~5931838
> *watch this video... I guess you would feel pretty safe inside a McDonalds.
> 
> *



WHAT A DUMBASS, HE MUST'VE FELT PRETTY STUPID ONCE HE REALIZED THAT MAN HAD ONLY $2, IDIOT


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:09 AM~5931854
> *deepwoods Off!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



That's crazy though, paralyzed from the waist down from a damn mosquito......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: took day off.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

y


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 09:55 AM~5932033
> *y
> *


just cause


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm about to go take a shit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok

:barf: :around:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 09:09 AM~5932111
> *ok
> 
> :barf:  :around:
> *


just cause


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm posting this post..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 09:12 AM~5932131
> *i'm posting this post..
> *


y


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 9 2006, 10:15 AM~5932144
> *y
> *



in spanish "y" not text message lingo "why" :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 10:12 AM~5932131
> *i'm posting this post..
> *



Im quoting your post... :biggrin: and adding a smiley in the middle


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 09:18 AM~5932162
> *in spanish "y" not text message lingo "why"  :uh:
> *


y


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 9 2006, 10:19 AM~5932169
> *y
> *



:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 9 2006, 10:29 AM~5932241
> *
> *



wheres my stuff? :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *vandalized318*

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 09:38 AM~5932282
> *wheres my stuff? :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


working on it mayne.......at work right now....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 9 2006, 10:15 AM~5932144
> *y
> *


just cause


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

missed me huh? :roflmao:


i stayed home yday with a sick child.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Desert Dreams Picnic pics.



















Another Teaser


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice Juggs


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Custom T-Shirts. I can put any pic on a shirt. Your ride, a flyer, CD Cover, RIP pic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

EVERY DAY IM HUSTLIN'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

EVERY DAY IM HUSTLIN'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

EVERY DAY IM HUSTLIN'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 12:02 PM~5932743
> *EVERY DAY IM HUSTLIN'
> *


he's got to make the $ porque the Hispanic Employment Bureau don't cut it.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 11:03 AM~5932751
> *he's got to make the $ porque the Hispanic Employment Bureau don't cut it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 9 2006, 11:01 AM~5932737
> *Custom T-Shirts. I can put any pic on a shirt. Your ride, a flyer, CD Cover, RIP pic.
> 
> 
> ...


$$$????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 9 2006, 11:05 AM~5932765
> *$$$????
> *


$15 for one side

$17 Front and Back


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 9 2006, 12:05 PM~5932765
> *$$$????
> *


For you $1,000,000!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 12:03 PM~5932751
> *he's got to make the $ porque the Hispanic Employment Bureau don't cut it.
> *



That fools been there so long I would of thought he owned one of them stores by now. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 11:09 AM~5932788
> *For you "$1,000,000!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 12:10 PM~5932794
> *That fools been there so long I would of thought he owned one of them stores by now.  :biggrin:
> *


trudat. i only lasted working at Weiners clothing store 6 months back in H.S. That was the beginning and end of my retail career.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2006, 05:44 PM~5534692
> *No but La Tiny did
> 
> 
> ...


provok, el goofy wants a t-shirt con La Tiny. You think it would fit on a Double X t-shirt?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 03:16 PM~5311448
> *Here we go.  Blow the whistle beeg guys!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shet, my bad goofy, you meant this one? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whassup pimps, playas


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 10:36 AM~5932913
> *Oh shet, my bad goofy, you meant this one?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 9 2006, 11:09 AM~5932784
> *$15 for one side
> 
> $17 Front and Back
> *


paypal, cash, check, moneyorder :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 9 2006, 12:43 PM~5932938
> *paypal, cash, check, moneyorder :dunno:
> *


F.E.M.A. debit card


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 10:48 AM~5932958
> *F.E.M.A. debit card
> *


visa.. lone star.. food stamps


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 12:48 PM~5932958
> *F.E.M.A. debit card
> *



those are only approved for lap dances and beer at the corner store... :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2006, 12:51 PM~5932973
> *visa.. lone star.. food stamps
> *


He does have a Lone Star :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 11:51 AM~5932977
> *those are only approved for lap dances and beer at the corner store... :dunno:
> *


or 55 inch bigscreen tvs :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 10:53 AM~5932989
> *He does have a Lone Star  :biggrin:
> *


must be nice.. thats that hardcore plastic ballin status right there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2006, 01:03 PM~5933052
> *must be nice.. thats that hardcore plastic ballin status right there
> *


Yep, rollin' 2 deep in the x-ray mobile


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 11:07 AM~5933084
> *Yep, rollin' 2 deep in the x-ray mobile
> *


 hit switches fo them bitches


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 9 2006, 01:14 PM~5933165
> *
> *


WHERES MY STUFF? :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 12:15 PM~5933172
> *WHERES MY STUFF?  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


working on it mayne


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up with spokes n juice? any date set yet for the next issue?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 01:36 PM~5933316
> *what's up with spokes n juice?  any date set yet for the next issue?
> *



yup date is set...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 01:38 PM~5933333
> *yup date is set...
> *


what it be?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 01:40 PM~5933348
> *ok
> *


 :uh: t :uh: w :uh: a :uh: t :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 9 2006, 12:38 PM~5933333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 9 2006, 01:48 PM~5933394
> *will we need to re-subscribe or just buy them as they come out?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



no subscriptions to be sold. if you need it sent to your address, just pay for the postage... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 12:52 PM~5933418
> *no subscriptions to be sold. if you need it sent to your address, just pay for the postage...  :biggrin:
> *



do you have a price set per copy yet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 01:52 PM~5933418
> *no subscriptions to be sold. if you need it sent to your address, just pay for the postage...  :biggrin:
> *


LINK?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 9 2006, 01:59 PM~5933463
> *do you have a price set per copy yet?
> *



yup.... el gratis...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 01:00 PM~5933478
> *yup.... el gratis...
> *



:0 damn it....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2006, 02:00 PM~5933475
> *LINK?
> *



www.  .com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 02:03 PM~5933504
> *www.  .com
> *


www. :buttkick: .com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

www. :roflmao: .com/ :twak: / :dunno: .php


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 12:40 PM~5933348
> *ok
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2006, 01:14 PM~5933583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hey girl, was your crackhead boss lost w/o you yesterday? :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Michael finally got a myspace, knew he wouldn't hold out too long, I'm trying to help him hook it up

www.myspace.com/mac2lac









OK?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 9 2006, 02:18 PM~5934131
> *Hey girl, was your crackhead boss lost w/o you yesterday?  :cheesy:
> *


hell yea she was. everyone was saying that she doesnt do shit anymore since they hired me. plus she left early yday cause she thinks these new pills shes on are making her loose her memory. WTF?!?! :around:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2006, 02:22 PM~5934175
> *hell yea she was. everyone was saying that she doesnt do shit anymore since they hired me. plus she left early yday cause she thinks these new pills shes on are making her loose her memory. WTF?!?! :around:
> *



you were out sick so she took off early? Must be nice to own the business....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 9 2006, 03:22 PM~5934166
> *Michael finally got a myspace, knew he wouldn't hold out too long, I'm trying to help him hook it up
> 
> www.myspace.com/mac2lac
> ...


OK


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 9 2006, 02:24 PM~5934191
> *you were out sick so she took off early?  Must be nice to own the business....
> *


no shit. i think thats why the raise they just gave me was my 3rd one for the year to keep me from leaving.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2006, 03:00 PM~5934554
> *no shit. i think thats why the raise they just gave me was my 3rd one for the year to keep me from leaving.
> *



damn it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 9 2006, 03:22 PM~5934735
> *damn it
> *


they are paying me off. haha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2006, 04:00 PM~5934554
> *no shit. i think thats why the raise they just gave me was my 3rd one for the year to keep me from leaving.
> *


YOU BALLA


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## COKEandHENNESSY (Aug 2, 2006)

hopper comin soon!!!!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COKEandHENNESSY_@Aug 9 2006, 08:07 PM~5936867
> * hopper comin soon!!!!!!
> *



yea yea yea, not till like 2008..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY STARTING IN H TOWN SOON


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 9 2006, 06:14 AM~5931666
> *What I found is $586.20 for two people roundtrip out of Austin ($293.10 per person), non stop flights but it's staying at the Plaza Hotel and Casino (downtown) I'm gonna check some other hotels, let me know if your interested.
> *



Imma stay on the strip


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 9 2006, 10:01 AM~5932737
> *Custom T-Shirts. I can put any pic on a shirt. Your ride, a flyer, CD Cover, RIP pic.
> 
> 
> ...



who much for a pic of my truck?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COKEandHENNESSY_@Aug 9 2006, 07:07 PM~5936867
> * hopper comin soon!!!!!!
> *


mine too, TWO OF THEM.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 07:13 PM~5936924
> *ROLLERZ ONLY STARTING IN H TOWN SOON
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2006, 07:34 PM~5937115
> *mine too, TWO OF THEM.
> *



I though that you retired after I brought out the yellow truck.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 07:35 PM~5937130
> *I though that you retired after I brought out the yellow truck.
> *


JUST took a brake, come on homie I'M SWITCHES4LIFE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 07:13 PM~5936924
> *ROLLERZ ONLY STARTING IN H TOWN SOON
> *



great now they are going to cut in line at every local show...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2006, 07:38 PM~5937154
> *JUST took a  brake, come on homie I'M SWITCHES4LIFE
> *


My new name is going to be HOPPING4LIFE. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 07:41 PM~5937187
> *My new name is going to be HOPPING4LIFE. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2006, 07:43 PM~5937210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


Are you going to bring your two hoppers to the KRAZY TOYZ car show this Saturday?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WHAT TIME THE HOP SAT?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 07:45 PM~5937232
> *Are you going to bring your two hoppers to the KRAZY TOYZ car show this Saturday?
> *


WILL TRY TO , HOPEFULLY ONE OF THEM B FINISHED, PLUS I HAVE TO WORK :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2006, 07:46 PM~5937240
> *WHAT TIME THE HOP SAT?
> *


The Hop will be at 2:30 pm.

Juan KT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 09:35 PM~5937130
> *I though that you retired after I brought out the yellow truck.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 07:49 PM~5937269
> *The Hop will be at 2:30 pm.
> 
> Juan KT
> *


WILL HOP 4 EXIBITION IF I GET THERE LATE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2006, 09:52 PM~5937291
> *WILL HOP 4 EXIBITION IF I GET THERE LATE :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



single? double pump?

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 07:49 PM~5937270
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 07:52 PM~5937301
> *single? double pump?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DOBLE POMPA   :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2006, 09:55 PM~5937327
> *DOBLE POMPA     :biggrin:
> *



ay guey... :0 


both of the cars?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2006, 07:52 PM~5937291
> *WILL HOP 4 EXIBITION IF I GET THERE LATE :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good ,let me know .If you want you can drop off your hopper at 6:30 in the morning and come straight to the show after work.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

also a fully street single, heard is starting some lowlows cruising at airline on sundays :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 07:57 PM~5937354
> *Sounds good ,let me know .If you want you can drop off your hopper at 6:30 in the morning and come straight to the show after work.
> *


sounds like a plan, will get with u


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 07:55 PM~5937334
> *ay guey... :0
> both of the cars?
> *


87 double blazer,
87 single cutty


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 9 2006, 10:01 PM~5937383
> *87 double blazer,
> 87 single cutty
> *



good to see you coming out again boiler... :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 9 2006, 07:39 PM~5937159
> *great now they are going to cut in line at every local show...
> *


Are you coming to the Show ?You can cut in line .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:02 PM~5937394
> *good to see you coming out again boiler...  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, i'm a lowrider not a dub rider  :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 08:03 PM~5937404
> *Are you coming to the Show ?You can cut in line .
> *



i'm on calll but i will try yo stop by in the company truck


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 9 2006, 08:09 PM~5937456
> *i'm on calll but i will try yo stop by in the company truck
> *



50% off registration for company trucks.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 08:11 PM~5937486
> *50% off registration for company trucks.
> *



i 'll throw my D's on it :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

all the hoppers in tha house


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 10:11 PM~5937486
> *50% off registration for company trucks.
> *



How much for registration?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

hoppers in tha house


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chevylo97, KRAZYTOYZ, h-town team 84 caddy, switches4life


:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:15 PM~5937519
> *How much for registration?
> *



$20 for cars/trucks

$10 for bikes/motorcycles


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 10:17 PM~5937542
> *$20 for cars/trucks
> 
> $10 for bikes/motorcycles
> *



cool... what about hoppers? :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:18 PM~5937549
> *cool... what about hoppers?  :0
> *



:0 One million dollars :0 Hoppers = $20

Juan KT


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 9 2006, 07:39 PM~5937159
> *great now they are going to cut in line at every local show...
> *


HATED BY PLENTY WANTED BY MANY DISLIKED BY SOME BUT CONFRONTED BY NONE . ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2006, 10:19 PM~5937571
> *:0 One million dollars  :0  Hoppers = $20
> 
> Juan KT
> *




one million? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 08:24 PM~5937614
> *HATED BY PLENTY WANTED BY MANY DISLIKED BY SOME BUT CONFRONTED BY NONE . ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *vandalized318*, cali rydah, DISTURBED, KRAZYTOYZ, h-town team 84 caddy



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COKEandHENNESSY+Aug 9 2006, 07:07 PM~5936867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

H-town should welcome all clubs, new and established... Keeps lowriding alive!!!

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:37 PM~5937714
> *H-town should welcome all clubs, new and established... Keeps lowriding alive!!!
> 
> uffin:
> *


:uh: :uh:

are you trying to chingalay me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2006, 10:40 PM~5937742
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> are you trying to chingalay me
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:44 PM~5937781
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

does hopping bikes count at the show also.. im hitting the high 70s..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2006, 10:02 PM~5937980
> *does hopping bikes count at the show also.. im hitting the high 70s..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 9 2006, 10:05 PM~5938008
> *:thumbsup:
> *


would like to see this bad ass regal at the show.....lol


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 9 2006, 08:37 PM~5937714
> *H-town should welcome all clubs, new and established... Keeps lowriding alive!!!
> 
> uffin:
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY IN HTOWN WILL STEPUP THE GAME


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 08:13 PM~5936924
> *ROLLERZ ONLY STARTING IN H TOWN SOON
> *


why is that :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wat up switches4life,que ya esta el cutty....ill be out soon in the GAME soon i hear alot of new caddys are out now need to check them on some hoppin to see what they GOT......(GOT LOOKS BUT WILL IT HOP)!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: for the caddys


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wat up to all the homies on LIL.....keep it real, be out again soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TONY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 06:46 AM~5939573
> *:scrutinize:
> *



clocked in early... :cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COKEandHENNESSY_@Aug 9 2006, 07:07 PM~5936867
> * hopper comin soon!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 oh.. my god is that who i think it is


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 07:13 PM~5936924
> *ROLLERZ ONLY STARTING IN H TOWN SOON
> *


 :nono:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 9 2006, 09:16 PM~5938104
> *would like to see this bad ass regal at the show.....lol
> *


so r we going?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 10 2006, 05:29 AM~5939645
> *:nono:
> *


IF YOU CANT BEAT US JOIN US IF WE WILL TAKE YOU


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2006, 05:14 PM~5935501
> *YOU BALLA
> *


i wish.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2006, 07:06 AM~5939698
> *IF YOU CANT BEAT US JOIN US IF WE WILL TAKE YOU
> *


join what


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Desert Dreams Picnic Pics

Ruthless Image


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

OH NO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i wanna go back to sleep.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 07:11 AM~5939708
> *OH NO
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cutlass king where u at


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2006, 06:06 AM~5939698
> *IF YOU CANT BEAT US JOIN US IF WE WILL TAKE YOU
> *


REALLY....all i need is sum 24's on my truck :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 07:11 AM~5939613
> *clocked in early...  :cheesy:
> *


"DA MAN" woke me up at 1am and said get my azz to work. fucking terrorizt basturds... making me come in to work.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2006, 06:06 AM~5939698
> *IF YOU CANT BEAT US JOIN US IF WE WILL TAKE YOU
> *


But if yall do credit checks then i'm FUCKED!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 08:39 AM~5939790
> *"DA MAN" woke me up at 1am and said get my azz to work.  fucking terrorizt basturds... making me come in to work.
> *



DAMN. it affects more people than we think huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 10 2006, 08:38 AM~5939786
> *REALLY....all i need is sum 24's on my truck :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 08:42 AM~5939806
> *DAMN. it affects more people than we think huh?
> *


we did check and we have 180 people scheduled to go to/from or connect in london.. so we got alot to do today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 10 2006, 08:39 AM~5939795
> *But if yall do credit checks then i'm FUCKED!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh..now we got word both airports in london completely closed..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TROUBLEMAKER DELINQUENTS...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2006, 09:02 PM~5937980
> *does hopping bikes count at the show also.. im hitting the high 70s..
> *


We can make an exhibition for you bike,let me know.


Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 09:00 AM~5939875
> *TROUBLEMAKER DELINQUENTS...
> *


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 09:03 AM~5939891
> *link?
> *




www.drudgereport.com


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 08:12 AM~5939709
> *i wanna go back to sleep.
> *


but what about all the $ you making.. you burrito balla!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that reminds me.. in all the terrorist crap going on.. aint had breakfast.. tummy growling..sounds like "grrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 08:15 AM~5939926
> *but what about all the $ you making.. you burrito balla!!
> *


burrito baller....hahahahha!!!!

dayum a burrito sounds good right now. im so hungry!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 09:45 AM~5940025
> *burrito baller....hahahahha!!!!
> 
> dayum a burrito sounds good right now. im so hungry!!!!
> *


Que onda Ballin'out'a'control?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dammit.. left crib in such a rush.. forgot wallet and cash.. hrny..bring me a burrito!! now!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 09:13 PM~5936924
> *ROLLERZ ONLY STARTING IN H TOWN SOON
> *


JT ... Hit me up ... 832-277-0205 

Dena


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 10 2006, 10:10 AM~5940172
> *JT ... Hit me up ... 832-277-0205
> 
> Dena
> *


DENA JONES!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 10:12 AM~5940183
> *DENA JONES!!
> *


QUIEN???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 10 2006, 10:16 AM~5940202
> *QUIEN???
> *


Mike Jones :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 09:05 AM~5940142
> *Que onda Ballin'out'a'control?
> *


 :roflmao: im not gonna post bout my raises anymore!



not much. im sleepy!!! went to the soccer game last night. drank too much since we were in the suite section and drinks were free.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 09:07 AM~5940157
> *dammit.. left crib in such a rush.. forgot wallet and cash..  hrny..bring me a burrito!!  now!!
> *


:uh: uh, ok. :uh:

ill be there later.... :ugh:


:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 10:21 AM~5940236
> *:roflmao: im not gonna post bout my raises anymore!
> not much. im sleepy!!! went to the soccer game last night. drank too much since we were in the suite section and drinks were free.
> *


At least they are noticing you at this job compared to the last one you had. props.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 09:24 AM~5940251
> *At least they are noticing you at this job compared to the last one you had.  props.
> *


true dat! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Pinche liv4lacs. LOL


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

crazy ass. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 10:21 AM~5940236
> *:roflmao: im not gonna post bout my raises anymore!
> not much. im sleepy!!! went to the soccer game last night. drank too much since we were in the suite section and drinks were free.
> *


Damn, you went?!!!  wish I could have gone ... I've been sick as hell ... your little man been sick too?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

whut it dew houston?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2006, 11:20 AM~5940524
> * whut it dew houston?
> *


nothing much mayne!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 10:32 AM~5940294
> *Pinche liv4lacs.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


I have many more e-mails i need to forward to ya  










Holy crap Ive missed 36 pages!!!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP H.TOWN C.CLUBS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up folx won't see you guys at the show sat I gotta work but I will be at the dance sat


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2006, 11:20 AM~5940524
> * whut it dew houston?
> *



:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuddup beeeeches :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 10 2006, 11:51 AM~5940686
> *wuddup beeeeches :biggrin:
> *


Holy mother of god!! MY HOMMIE PAT IS BACK!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 10 2006, 10:17 AM~5940514
> *Damn, you went?!!!   wish I could have gone ... I've been sick as hell ... your little man been sick too?
> *


hell yea i went!!! it was fkin awesome!! i had to see rafa marquez and ronaldino. good fkin game!!!

yea cris is still a lil sick but gettin better. his dad is keepin him since he didnt work yday and today.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

may the force be with you lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 12:02 PM~5940738
> *hell yea i went!!! it was fkin awesome!! i had to see rafa marquez and ronaldino. good fkin game!!!
> 
> yea cris is still a lil sick but gettin better. his dad is keepin him since he didnt work yday and today.
> *


  I hope he gets better soon ... Yasmeen and I have been sick and this shit ain't no joke ....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 10 2006, 12:06 PM~5940763
> * I hope he gets better soon ... Yasmeen and I have been sick and this shit ain't no joke ....
> *


Must be the crap i had right b4 the houston show...... Sux!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so how was the houston show


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so how was the houston show


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 10 2006, 11:09 AM~5940772
> *so how was the houston show
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2006, 12:10 PM~5940778
> *:0  :worship:
> *


how come you don't do me like that Fredo .... I've been gone for a few days  









:roflmao: :roflmao: j/k :happysad:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 10 2006, 11:12 AM~5940787
> *how come you don't do me like that Fredo .... I've been gone for a few days
> :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k :happysad:
> *


 :happysad: 






































:cheesy:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 10 2006, 11:08 AM~5940770
> *so how was the houston show
> *


It was a dame good show


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Are you in debt and need help fixing your credit. If you are interested in getting the credit you always wanted just let me know. You must have at least 10k +

Total Debt - Amt Saved - Monthly Payment

$150,000 -$67,140 - $2,302

$100,000 -$45,000 - $1,538

$50,000 -$22,500 - $774

$25,000 - $11,250 - $392

$10,000 - $4,500 - $163




This program last 3yrs. The numbers are based on 40 cents on the dollar settlements. However we been getting settlements for alot less.

IF INTERESTED PM SO I CAN EXPLAIN HOW THE PROGRAM WORKS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 10 2006, 11:51 AM~5940686
> *wuddup beeeeches :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 10 2006, 11:06 AM~5940763
> * I hope he gets better soon ... Yasmeen and I have been sick and this shit ain't no joke ....
> *


thanks. seems like everyone is sick. hope yall get to feelin better soon.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 12:29 PM~5940882
> *thanks. seems like everyone is sick. hope yall get to feelin better soon.
> *


something going around ... thanks chica ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2006, 12:16 PM~5940813
> *:happysad:
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2006, 12:24 PM~5940855
> *Are you in debt and need help fixing your credit. If you are interested in getting the credit you always wanted just let me know. You must have at least 10k +
> 
> Total Debt    -                  Amt Saved  -                                Monthly Payment
> ...




SPAMMER :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2006, 12:24 PM~5940855
> *Are you in debt and need help fixing your credit. If you are interested in getting the credit you always wanted just let me know. You must have at least 10k +
> 
> Total Debt    -                  Amt Saved  -                                Monthly Payment
> ...


SPAM ALERT!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 11:40 AM~5940962
> *SPAM ALERT!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What? Im just trying to help my fellow lay it low people out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 11:40 AM~5940962
> *SPAM ALERT!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 12:40 PM~5940962
> *SPAM ALERT!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW WHEN THERES A HOT POCKETS ALERT.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2006, 12:45 PM~5941010
> *What? Im just trying to help my fellow lay it low people out
> *



every day im hustlin'

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *impalastyle*, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz




:scrutinize: 


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2006, 12:45 PM~5941010
> *What? Im just trying to help my fellow lay it low people out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 11:51 AM~5941067
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: impalastyle, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz
> :scrutinize:
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5180312


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 10:51 AM~5941067
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: impalastyle, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz
> :scrutinize:
> ...


 he gots alot of catching up to do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What have you been up to Impalastyle?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 12:48 PM~5941033
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN THERES A HOT POCKETS ALERT.
> *



right :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2006, 12:53 PM~5941077
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5180312
> *



that was his last post huh?

before he went AWOL.

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 12:55 PM~5941094
> *that was his last post huh?
> 
> before he went AWOL.
> ...


NGA B GONE AGAIN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 11:53 AM~5941080
> *What have you been up to Impalastyle?
> *




not alot really, workin at this job now im ready to do something else. car is still in the garage, havent done much in a couple of months though.

got a new baby boy so it'll probably get a little neglected :biggrin: 

he was born the day of the houston show, at the woman's hospital behind the astrodome complex.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 10 2006, 01:03 PM~5941153
> *not alot really, workin at this job now im ready to do something else.  car is still in the garage, havent done much in a couple of months though.
> 
> got a new baby boy so it'll probably get a little neglected :biggrin:
> ...


orale congrats, ring me up for your work skills. we're hiring.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 10 2006, 01:03 PM~5941153
> *not alot really, workin at this job now im ready to do something else.  car is still in the garage, havent done much in a couple of months though.
> 
> got a new baby boy so it'll probably get a little neglected :biggrin:
> ...



congrats bro.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 9 2006, 07:13 PM~5936924
> *ROLLERZ ONLY STARTING IN H TOWN SOON
> *


i thought u guys already had a chapter down here in htown.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 10 2006, 12:03 PM~5941153
> *not alot really, workin at this job now im ready to do something else.  car is still in the garage, havent done much in a couple of months though.
> 
> got a new baby boy so it'll probably get a little neglected :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 congrats on the new addition to your family!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 01:09 PM~5941192
> *i thought u guys already had a chapter down here in htown.
> *


I THOUGHT SAME.. least i ran into dudes at gas station few months back, sporting RO htown, on back window.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 01:15 PM~5941249
> *I THOUGHT SAME..  least i ran into dudes at gas station few months back, sporting RO htown, on back window.
> *



:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well i thought that RO was in houston but was having hard time recruiting members. i could be wrong.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 12:15 PM~5941249
> *I THOUGHT SAME..  least i ran into dudes at gas station few months back, sporting RO htown, on back window.
> *


no shit?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 01:16 PM~5941255
> *well i thought that RO was in houston but was having hard time recruiting members. i could be wrong.
> *


wouldn't that be a shocker :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 01:16 PM~5941255
> *well i thought that RO was in houston but was having hard time recruiting members. i could be wrong.
> *


dunnno.. cars i saw was a acura legend and a isuzu truck. 

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 12:19 PM~5941268
> *dunnno.. cars i saw was a acura legend and a isuzu truck.
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 01:20 PM~5941280
> *:scrutinize:
> *


sup hrny.. wheres my burrito?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 01:10 PM~5941199
> *:0 congrats on the new addition to your family!!!  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 01:18 PM~5941262
> *no shit?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 12:21 PM~5941287
> *sup hrny..  wheres my burrito?
> *


im too tired to drive anywhere. im makin my boss take me to lunch. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 12:21 PM~5941292
> *
> *


 :around:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 11:16 AM~5941255
> *well i thought that RO was in houston but was having hard time recruiting members. i could be wrong.
> *


thats what i thought too


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2006, 01:24 PM~5941315
> *thats what i thought too
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 01:23 PM~5941305
> *:around:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 10 2006, 11:19 AM~5941265
> *wouldn't that be a shocker  :uh:
> *


well i know you tried to get me to join, but no thanks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 12:26 PM~5941337
> *:happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 12:27 PM~5941345
> *well i know you tried to get me to join, but no thanks.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 10 2006, 01:22 PM~5941298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 01:28 PM~5941355
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 01:27 PM~5941345
> *well i know you tried to get me to join, but no thanks.
> *


here we go ... I'm not playing this game with you again Kenneth ... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

violence


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 01:31 PM~5941373
> *violence
> *


Stop the /\/\/\


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 12:30 PM~5941368
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 11:25 AM~5941328
> *:uh:
> *


are you trying to chingalay me.. :uh: 
:twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 11:33 AM~5941391
> *Start more /\/\/\
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 10 2006, 11:30 AM~5941371
> *here we go ... I'm not playing this game with you again Kenneth ...  :uh:
> *


i aint gotta lieabout shit. good luck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2006, 01:35 PM~5941402
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 11:35 AM~5941411
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: 

so when we going to another rockabily concert


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2006, 01:40 PM~5941437
> *:twak:
> 
> so when we going to another rockabily concert
> *


When another cholotype band plays. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 01:35 PM~5941403
> *i aint gotta lieabout shit. good luck
> *


I'm glad you're so flattered that you have to post about it every chance you get ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 11:41 AM~5941445
> *When another cholotype band plays.  :biggrin:
> *


lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2006, 01:57 PM~5941554
> *
> *







troublemaker...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 01:26 PM~5941729
> *troublemaker...
> *


who?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2006, 02:27 PM~5941738
> *who?
> *



Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something. 


:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 07:39 AM~5939790
> *"DA MAN" woke me up at 1am and said get my azz to work.  fucking terrorizt basturds... making me come in to work.
> *


I didn't even realize wth was going on till noon today....up all night w/sick baby  and no, not Michael, a real BABY, lol



> _Originally posted by The Truth+Aug 10 2006, 07:39 AM~5939795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!  

Born to be a lowrider, lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

lol @ alac.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 10 2006, 12:22 PM~5941298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

what's up monica, your son any better?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 10 2006, 02:47 PM~5941849
> *I didn't even realize wth was going on till noon today....up all night w/sick baby   and no, not Michael, a real BABY, lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I heard no liquids were aloud AT ALL on domestic or international flights now, Michael said a lady had her liquid eyeliner taken away :0  better give me some $$ for my eyeliner, clinique is not cheap
> ...


damn. covered about 6 pages of posts in one reply.. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 02:51 PM~5941881
> *lol @ alac.
> *


LOL X2


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 10 2006, 01:58 PM~5941932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 10 2006, 01:56 PM~5941920
> *
> 
> what's up monica, your son any better?
> *


its funny how you throw a million post in one. :biggrin: 

my son is gettin a lil better. still not 100%. hes slowly gettin there...

thanks for askin! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 03:05 PM~5941996
> *my son is gettin a lil better. still not 100%. hes slowly gettin there...
> 
> thanks for askin! :cheesy:
> *


try rum.. always gets me feeling better.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 10 2006, 02:47 PM~5941849
> * aloud AT ALL on domestic or international flights now, Michael said a lady had her liquid eyeliner taken away :0  better give me some $$ for my eyeliner, clinique is not cheap
> *


yeah..then heathrow and gatwick both shut down.. until further notice.. i have tons of exchanges to process.. and im still hungry.. crown plaza hotel brought us some cake and cheese cake.. the bazturds. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 02:10 PM~5942043
> *try rum.. always gets me feeling better.
> *


ok, ill try that...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 02:05 PM~5941996
> *its funny how you throw a million post in one. :biggrin:
> 
> my son is gettin a lil better. still not 100%. hes slowly gettin there...
> ...


We have meet the teacher tomorrow night, my son was like momma I want to wear my Royal Touch shirt, I said sweetie you gotta save it for the car shows, lol, too funny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 03:13 PM~5942073
> *ok, ill try that...
> *


get a lil captain in em'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 10 2006, 03:16 PM~5942086
> *We have meet the teacher tomorrow night, my son was like momma I want to wear my Royal Touch shirt, I said sweetie you gotta save it for the car shows, lol, too funny
> *


did you get em a kid sized lrm shirt that came in the yellow bags?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 02:12 PM~5942058
> *yeah..then heathrow and gatwick both shut down.. until further notice..   i have tons of exchanges to process..  and im still hungry..  crown plaza hotel brought us some cake and cheese cake.. the bazturds.  :angry:
> *



but LIL comes first?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 10 2006, 03:18 PM~5942105
> *but LIL comes first?
> *


needed break..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 02:19 PM~5942111
> *needed break..
> *



haha...well I am behind at work since I was at the dr.'s office ALL morning.....check on you guys laters! :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 10 2006, 02:16 PM~5942086
> *We have meet the teacher tomorrow night, my son was like momma I want to wear my Royal Touch shirt, I said sweetie you gotta save it for the car shows, lol, too funny
> *


aww thats cute! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 02:17 PM~5942093
> *get a lil captain in em'
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like to drink liquor that much anymore. i start acting like a fool...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 03:23 PM~5942139
> *i dont like to drink liquor that much anymore. i start acting like a fool...
> *


same here.. but i keep doing it!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 02:37 PM~5942191
> *same here.. but i keep doing it!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i cant keep going....i pass out. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 03:54 PM~5942310
> *i cant keep going....i pass out. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2006, 03:54 PM~5942310
> *i cant keep going....i pass out. :biggrin:
> *


*reminder to stock up on liquor to spike hrnybrnchonies drinks*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 04:00 PM~5942352
> **reminder to stock up on liquor to spike hrnybrnchonies drinks*
> *


[email protected] hrny brwn chonies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry5942432


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 02:18 PM~5942102
> *did you get em a kid sized lrm shirt that came in the yellow bags?
> *



No, I didn't know they had any  

I'll have to look into that next year


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wassup ballers, mac's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 04:48 PM~5942614
> *wassup ballers, mac's
> *


PUTTING IN MY 8 HOURS TO "DA MAN"... BUT MORE LIKE 14 HOURS TODAY..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 02:49 PM~5942618
> *PUTTING IN MY 8 HOURS TO "DA MAN"...  BUT MORE LIKE 14 HOURS TODAY..
> *


try about 35 in 2 days. i eat them up on the overtime.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 04:52 PM~5942644
> *try about 35 in 2 days. i eat them up on the overtime.
> *


company man.. don't fuck up pinkys shirt!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 04:20 PM~5942437
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry5942432
> *


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 03:52 PM~5942644
> *try about 35 in 2 days. i eat them up on the overtime.
> *


 Damn!!! Mr. BIG MONEY. With all that chrome in the undercarriage and engine compartment.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Aug 10 2006, 03:00 PM~5942701
> *Damn!!!  Mr. BIG MONEY. With all that chrome in  the undercarriage and engine compartment.
> *


shit i have to work 120 hr pay periods just to keep up with you ballers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 05:05 PM~5942721
> *shit i have to work 120 hr pay periods just to keep up with you ballers.
> *


you hitting up either of the car shows this weekend?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 03:09 PM~5942744
> *you hitting up either of the car shows this weekend?
> *


i duno. might go to lake charles. whats the weather supposed to be like


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 05:13 PM~5942775
> *i duno. might go to lake charles. whats the weather supposed to be like
> *


lets see.. according to ed brandon, looks good for sat/sun!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont mind cruising in 77 degree weather but 95 is kinda hot considering my bucket doesnt have ac.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 05:26 PM~5942882
> *i dont mind cruising in 77 degree weather but 95 is kinda hot considering my bucket doesnt have ac.
> *


but u just drop the top and drive faster.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Q~VOLE HOUSTONE*

*ANYBODY GOING TO THIS IN BAYTOWN..?*

*Ramon Ayala Headlines Concert Lineup at the
Festival de la Cosecha in Baytown, Texas*

HOUSTON (July 13, 2006) -- *Festival de la Cosecha promoters today announced the musical lineup of its mammoth entertainment event coming to Baytown, Texas at the Baytown Fairgrounds, 7900 N. Main Street, on Saturday, Aug. 19, 2006. The gates open at 11 a.m. Available at the gate, tickets are $20 for adults and $5 for children 5-12. Children under 5 are free. Tickets also will be sold at H-E-B and Fiesta stores beginning Aug. 1. Group tickets, sponsorships and vendor booths are available. Over 25,000 visitors are expected to attend from Baytown, Houston, Pasadena, Deer Park, La Porte and the surrounding communities.*

Sure to become a Baytown landmark event, Festival de la Cosecha (which means harvest festival) will bring the entire family together for food and refreshments, games and prizes, petting zoo, rides, music and much more. 

The festival’s purpose is to preserve Hispanic cultural arts and to provide a family entertainment event appealing to all ages. A percentage of the event proceeds will benefit three 501© 3 non-profit organizations: Baytown Youth Rodeo Association, Talento Bilingue de Houston, and I Have a Dream® - Houston. 

Festival headliner Ramon Ayala is a songwriter, accordionist and vocalist who has defined norteño music with signature songs and definitive instrumental stylings for more than 40 years. Popular on both sides of the Rio Grande, Ayala began playing his favorite instrument, the accordion, at the age of 6. His songs frequently tell the stories of wronged lovers and hard lives. With more than 100 albums, Grammy-winner Ayala has been a strong presence in the industry for more than four decades. Popular singles include “Tragos Amargos,” “Señor Díos,” “Mi Piquito de Oro,” “Puño de Tierra,” “Tejano Enamorado,” “Lagrimas,” “Nadie Como Tu,” and “Tengo Miedo.”

The Festival de la Cosecha star lineup is the king of the accordion Ramon Ayala y sus Bravos del Norte, Los Traileros del Norte, Los Herederos de Nuevo Leon, Emilio Navaira, David Lee Garza, Little Joe y la familia and DJ Kane.

The event’s promoter, Solo Zydeco Promotions, has been promoting music festivals in the Houston area for more than ten years. Most notably have been the annual Crosby Zydeco Festival in Crosby, Texas each March and the Zydecopalooza Music Festival in Humble for a number of years. For Solo Zydeco Productions, promoting family events is a passion and forte. 

For more information regarding the Festival de la Cosecha, to reserve a vendor booth or become a sponsor, please contact event publicist Margo Williams Handy, MWH Public Relations, at 281.213.9554 or [email protected].


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

busy that weekend.. gonna go visit gangsta.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just picked me up some super chicken...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 06:39 PM~5943200
> *just picked me up some super chicken...
> *


had hartz yesterday.. them rolls!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2006, 05:34 PM~5943179
> *busy that weekend..  gonna go visit gangsta..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 WTF IS GANGSTA?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 10 2006, 04:49 PM~5943245
> *WTF IS GANGSTA?
> *


long story....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

OH


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 06:50 PM~5943253
> *long story....
> *



:0


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 10 2006, 04:47 PM~5942943
> *Q~VOLE HOUSTONE
> 
> ANYBODY GOING TO THIS IN BAYTOWN..?
> ...


too many mojados for me,i prefer my tejano music(david lee garza,emilio navaira,joe lopez)


----------



## COKEandHENNESSY (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 10 2006, 05:28 AM~5939644
> *:0  :0  oh.. my god is that who i think it is
> *


  all i can say is " GET ON DA GROUND BITCH!!!!!!!"


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 04:05 PM~5942721
> *shit i have to work 120 hr pay periods just to keep up with you ballers.
> *


Damn BALLER. I work 36/48hr weeks... You got the $$$$ I got the $.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 10 2006, 10:39 AM~5940955
> *SPAMMER  :0
> *


 more like scammer :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 10 2006, 09:51 AM~5940686
> *wuddup beeeeches :biggrin:
> *


 pat's back :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 10 2006, 11:03 AM~5941153
> *not alot really, workin at this job now im ready to do something else.  car is still in the garage, havent done much in a couple of months though.
> 
> got a new baby boy so it'll probably get a little neglected :biggrin:
> ...



congrats pat!!! what is his name? I knew she wasn't going to make it to the LRM show!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2006, 11:24 AM~5941315
> *thats what i thought too
> *



WELL THATS WHY I AM MOVING OVER THIER TO HELP THE FUTURE PRES.. GET IT DONE. AND TO WORK ON ALL THE HATERS. SO AFTER THE SUPERSHOW I WILL BE IN TEXAS. HOW YOU LIKE THAT....

PS NOT HARD JUST HARD FINDING CARS THAT ARE R.O. READY OR WILLING..SORRY YAHL..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 11 2006, 12:42 AM~5945653
> *WELL THATS WHY I AM MOVING OVER THIER TO HELP THE FUTURE PRES.. GET IT DONE. AND TO WORK ON ALL THE HATERS. SO AFTER THE SUPERSHOW I WILL BE IN TEXAS.    HOW YOU LIKE THAT....
> 
> PS NOT HARD JUST HARD FINDING CARS THAT ARE R.O. READY OR WILLING..SORRY YAHL..
> *


Good Luck.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2500 pages and no lowrider scene..... :angry: ... bring it back houston...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 10 2006, 10:42 PM~5945653
> *WELL THATS WHY I AM MOVING OVER THIER TO HELP THE FUTURE PRES.. GET IT DONE. AND TO WORK ON ALL THE HATERS. SO AFTER THE SUPERSHOW I WILL BE IN TEXAS.    HOW YOU LIKE THAT....
> 
> PS NOT HARD JUST HARD FINDING CARS THAT ARE R.O. READY OR WILLING..SORRY YAHL..
> *


how do you plan to "work on all the haters"


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 10 2006, 11:42 PM~5945653
> *WELL THATS WHY I AM MOVING OVER THIER TO HELP THE FUTURE PRES.. GET IT DONE. AND TO WORK ON ALL THE HATERS. SO AFTER THE SUPERSHOW I WILL BE IN TEXAS.    HOW YOU LIKE THAT....
> 
> PS NOT HARD JUST HARD FINDING CARS THAT ARE R.O. READY OR WILLING..SORRY YAHL..
> *


hmmmmm work on the hatters sounds like you are starting shit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 11 2006, 03:35 AM~5946518
> *2500 pages and no lowrider scene..... :angry: ... bring it back houston...
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COKEandHENNESSY_@Aug 10 2006, 06:09 PM~5943657
> * all i can say is " GET ON DA GROUND BITCH!!!!!!!"
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 10 2006, 10:42 PM~5945653
> *WELL THATS WHY I AM MOVING OVER THIER TO HELP THE FUTURE PRES.. GET IT DONE. AND TO WORK ON ALL THE HATERS. SO AFTER THE SUPERSHOW I WILL BE IN TEXAS.    HOW YOU LIKE THAT....
> 
> PS NOT HARD JUST HARD FINDING CARS THAT ARE R.O. READY OR WILLING..SORRY YAHL..
> *


NO THANKS!!!On work I already got a job..but thanks anyway :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 05:00 AM~5946708
> *how do you plan to "work on all the haters"
> *


Mayb he gonna start a day labor camp :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 11 2006, 05:28 AM~5946738
> *Mayb he gonna start a day labor camp :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jonny its 730 what u doin up this early. ballers dont wake up til after 11


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 10 2006, 10:42 PM~5945653
> *WELL THATS WHY I AM MOVING OVER THIER TO HELP THE FUTURE PRES.. GET IT DONE. AND TO WORK ON ALL THE HATERS. SO AFTER THE SUPERSHOW I WILL BE IN TEXAS.    HOW YOU LIKE THAT....
> 
> PS NOT HARD JUST HARD FINDING CARS THAT ARE R.O. READY OR WILLING..SORRY YAHL..
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2006, 03:00 PM~5942352
> **reminder to stock up on liquor to spike hrnybrnchonies drinks*
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

ill just stick to beer... :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 GOOD MORNING PEOPLE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 08:22 AM~5946806
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> ill just stick to beer... :biggrin:
> *


beer dont do it for me... rum is my drink of choice.. on rocks or with coke. 
:biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Aug 11 2006, 07:34 AM~5946831
> *:0 GOOD MORNING PEOPLE.
> *


GOOD MORNING PEOPLE TOO YOU TO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 10 2006, 07:50 PM~5943574
> *too many mojados for me,i prefer my tejano music(david lee garza,emilio navaira,joe lopez)
> *


LOL! and 20 bucks is a lil too steep to stand in the sun. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 11 2006, 08:43 AM~5946863
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE TOO YOU TO
> *


Que onda homie, got a question about my grand national pw and power seat control, ring me up when you get a chance.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 11 2006, 07:11 AM~5946715
> *hmmmmm work on the hatters sounds like you are starting shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

ready for Memorial weekend? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 09:03 AM~5946928
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ready for Memorial weekend?  :cheesy:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 09:12 AM~5946969
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


think he meant labor day.. reffering to Latin Kustoms show that weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 09:14 AM~5946973
> *think he meant labor day..  reffering to Latin Kustoms show that weekend.
> *


That too. LOL I'm still asleep. Stayed over at shortdogs house late last night hanging out.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 09:15 AM~5946976
> *That too.  LOL  I'm still asleep.  Stayed over at shortdogs house late last night hanging out.
> *



how's la bomba coming along?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 07:37 AM~5946844
> *beer dont do it for me...  rum is my drink of choice..  on rocks or with coke.
> :biggrin:
> *


  

liquor is cool but i cant hang on it as long as i can beer. and im talkin bottled beer...not draft beer. thats another story.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 09:28 AM~5947051
> *how's la bomba coming along?
> *


start messing with it next weekend. thumb hasn't healed yet.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 11 2006, 09:47 AM~5947150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale, i'm ready to do the cholo two step


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 08:51 AM~5947168
> *orale, i'm ready to do the cholo two step
> *


i wanna see that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 10 2006, 09:20 PM~5944532
> *congrats pat!!! what is his name? I knew she wasn't going to make it to the LRM show!!!!!!!!
> *



im gonna give you a shout later today


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 11 2006, 09:52 AM~5947175
> *i wanna see that
> *



so what ya selling today? :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup fellow LIL'ers. Just wanted to invite everyone out this Sunday to Hilton furniture off of 45S. We will be selling menudo starting around 11 to raise money for the American Diabetes Association. 
My wife and myself along with several people will be participating in a 3 mile run on November 18th. Anyone interested in sponsoring and/or joing our team can go to www.diabetes.org/walk and look for our team.....JC Team.
We will also be having a carwash featuring the GZ Unit girls soon. Date and location to be announced.
Thank you all for your time.
Keep Ridin' Low !!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'd join you in the run, but I don't think I'd make 3 blocks of the 3 miles.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 09:00 AM~5947199
> *so what ya selling today?    :biggrin:
> *


i dunno what depends on what you wanna buy......lol same thing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 10:00 AM~5947196
> *im gonna give you a shout later today
> *


dang homie, you put on some weight?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 11 2006, 10:03 AM~5947212
> *i dunno what depends on what you wanna buy......lol same thing
> *



got my stuff? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 11 2006, 10:01 AM~5947202
> *Sup fellow LIL'ers. Just wanted to invite everyone out this Sunday  to Hilton furniture off of 45S. We will be selling menudo starting around 11 to raise money for the American Diabetes Association.
> My wife and myself along with several people will be participating in a 3 mile run on November 18th. Anyone interested in sponsoring and/or joing our team can go to www.diabetes.org/walk and look for our team.....JC Team.
> We will also be having a carwash featuring the GZ Unit girls soon. Date and location to be announced.
> ...


MENUDO: YES!
RUN: HA.. NO.. BUT BEING DIABETIC I'LL PITCH IN A DONATION!
CARWASH: OK..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 11 2006, 08:03 AM~5947212
> *i dunno what depends on what you wanna buy......lol same thing
> *


i need some stickers for the cavi..  


u read for Sat.?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 10:08 AM~5947237
> *MENUDO: YES!
> RUN:  HA.. NO.. BUT BEING DIABETIC  I'LL PITCH IN A DONATION!
> CARWASH:  OK..
> *


The gz unit rucas are :thumbsup: them being there will have a lot of vatos dropping jaws.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 10:09 AM~5947246
> *The gz unit rucas are :thumbsup:  them being there will have a lot of vatos dropping jaws.
> *


PICS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 10:13 AM~5947264
> *PICS?
> *


go on myspace and look at dj shortdogs cd cover posted on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 10:14 AM~5947268
> *go on myspace and look at dj shortdogs cd cover posted on it.
> *


BLOCKED FROM WORK COMPUTER


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 08:03 AM~5947209
> *I'd join you in the run, but I don't think I'd make 3 blocks of the 3 miles.
> *


Lol.....orale homie , me & you both.....it's actually a 3 mile walk......but you can also sport yur 70's era roller skates....it's all good!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 08:08 AM~5947237
> *MENUDO: YES!
> RUN:  HA.. NO.. BUT BEING DIABETIC  I'LL PITCH IN A DONATION!
> CARWASH:  OK..
> *


Thanks homie! Your contribution is greatly appreciated. My dad aswell as my son are both diabetics also. So I know how it is.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 09:04 AM~5947215
> *dang homie, you put on some weight?
> 
> 
> ...



:0 yea a lil, i guess im sittin at about 220 right now.

click here for your BMI rating, according to it, im obese :biggrin: 

Fatass Calculator


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 11 2006, 08:29 AM~5947056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
for some reason, I believe you might actually have some lying around latin :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 11 2006, 09:50 AM~5947437
> *sorry, no beer for me I prefer Smirnoff vodka or Bacardi limon, crown works too, lol, not that I drink much anymore, no fun when you have to go home to a baby, again a REAL baby, not Michael, lol
> what's up John
> Good luck w/the run, $ and carwash
> ...


whut it dew............whats going on?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 11 2006, 09:54 AM~5947456
> *whut it dew............whats going on?
> *



you guys goin to the kt show before ya'll (yahl's, lol) dance?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 11 2006, 09:56 AM~5947464
> *you guys goin to the kt show before ya'll (yahl's, lol) dance?
> *


yes we are


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 11 2006, 08:56 AM~5947468
> *yes we are
> *


around 5pm... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 11 2006, 09:59 AM~5947491
> *around 5pm... :biggrin:
> *


?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 08:40 AM~5947389
> *:0  yea a lil, i guess im sittin at about 220 right now.
> 
> click here for your BMI rating, according to it, im obese :biggrin:
> ...


230...me too :biggrin: these fools want us to look like skeletors :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 11 2006, 10:23 AM~5947317
> *Lol.....orale homie , me & you both.....it's actually a 3 mile walk......but you can also sport yur 70's era roller skates....it's all good!
> *


Con los erik estrada 70's shorts with the white stripes on the sides. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 11:36 AM~5947780
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


Thanks for not asking for pics :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 10:29 AM~5947724
> *Con los erik estrada 70's shorts with the white stripes on the sides.  LOL
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 11 2006, 11:45 AM~5947842
> *:barf:
> *


??? I don't have hairy nalgas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 11:47 AM~5947864
> *???  I don't have hairy nalgas
> *



so...


still :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 10:47 AM~5947864
> *???  I don't have hairy nalgas
> *


how often do u shave them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 11 2006, 11:49 AM~5947873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never :biggrin: you want to see???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 11 2006, 11:51 AM~5947886
> *how often do u shave them
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i was just eating a torta.. but i stopped..cause now i have image in my head of latin bending over at a mirror check for ass hair. 

:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 10:29 AM~5947724
> *Con los erik estrada 70's shorts with the white stripes on the sides.  LOL
> *


 :ugh: :around: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 10:47 AM~5947864
> *???  I don't have hairy nalgas
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anything going on tonight??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 12:34 PM~5948122
> *anything going on tonight??
> *



:dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Why can't I have this kinda luck? I definitely wouldn't have called the cops though


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/08/11/...D8JE6BAO1.shtml


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 11 2006, 01:00 PM~5948256
> *Why can't I have this kinda luck?  I definitely wouldn't have called the cops though
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/08/11/...D8JE6BAO1.shtml
> *



I bet the people that paid for the house cleaning and werent getting their house cleaned were pretty ticked off... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 12:00 PM~5947943
> *i was just eating a torta.. but i stopped..cause now i have image in my head of latin bending over at a mirror check for ass hair.
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 11:00 AM~5947943
> *i was just eating a torta.. but i stopped..cause now i have image in my head of latin bending over at a mirror check for ass hair.
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wassup hustlas, g's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 01:30 PM~5948382
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 01:27 PM~5948364
> *wassup hustlas, g's
> *


SUP XRAY TECH


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 12:27 PM~5948364
> *wassup hustlas, g's
> *




sup beech wheres ur girl at?


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 11:38 AM~5948420
> *SUP XRAY TECH
> *


game rules aint got time for fools


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 01:44 PM~5948443
> *game rules aint got time for fools
> *


know what you need to go with your drop top fo? 

some g nikes. 

i think


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 11:45 AM~5948447
> *know what you need to go with your drop top fo?
> 
> some g nikes.
> ...


i been wearing g nikes since before they were cool


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 12:42 PM~5948435
> *sup beech wheres ur girl at?
> :biggrin:
> *



lemme rephrase that for those that dont know:

"where brain a.k.a. pedos at?"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian is a busy man, i heard he finally came out the closet?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 12:42 PM~5948435
> *sup beech wheres ur girl at?
> :biggrin:
> *


:wave:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


j.k :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 12:15 PM~5948293
> *:burn:
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 01:48 PM~5948460
> *brian is a busy man, i heard he finally came out the closet?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 12:48 PM~5948460
> *brian is a busy man, i heard he finally came out the closet?
> *



he makin power moves foo' :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 01:48 PM~5948460
> *brian is a busy man, i heard he finally came out the closet?
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 11:52 AM~5948477
> *he makin power moves foo' :0
> *


heard he went ahead and knocked off 2 story of glory? must have a rich b/f


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 01:52 PM~5948477
> *he makin power moves foo' :0
> *


MAMASELO!!!! PONLE VASELINA!! DALE MAS VAAASEEELIIINAAAA!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 01:55 PM~5948494
> *MAMASELO!!!!  PONLE VASELINA!!  DALE MAS VAAASEEELIIINAAAA!!!
> *



el yankee...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 01:57 PM~5948504
> *el yankee...
> *


TU PADRE REMEEKS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 12:55 PM~5948494
> *MAMASELO!!!!  PONLE VASELINA!!  DALE MAS VAAASEEELIIINAAAA!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 01:58 PM~5948506
> *TU PADRE REMEEKS
> *



el remeeks del remeeks para el club meeks... :around: :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 01:59 PM~5948508
> *el remeeks del remeeks para el club meeks...  :around:  :around:
> *


a huevo x 2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 12:55 PM~5948494
> *MAMASELO!!!!  PONLE VASELINA!!  DALE MAS VAAASEEELIIINAAAA!!!
> *



this fool :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah not 2 storys of glory, but its big enough and not in the hood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 02:00 PM~5948516
> *this fool :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah not 2 storys of glory, but its big enough and not in the hood.
> *


he finally get that house he wanted?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he said i can park my 4 at his house since he got a 6 car garage until i get my place real soon  :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:05 PM~5948541
> *he said i can park my 4 at his house since he got a 6 car garage until i get my place real soon   :uh:
> *


big ballers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:05 PM~5948541
> *he said i can park my 4 at his house since he got a 6 car garage until i get my place real soon   :uh:
> *


you can just park it in my garage fool. be safe there. 

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 01:02 PM~5948524
> *he finally get that house he wanted?
> *



i'd say its one he wanted, he missed the first one. its nice though, i cant afford that hood..175k and 1300 a mes is alot for a house mayne.com/dayyyuumm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 02:06 PM~5948548
> *i'd say its one he wanted, he missed the first one.  its nice though, i cant afford that hood..175k and 1300 a mes is alot for a house mayne.com/dayyyuumm
> *


not bad.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said 175k.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:07 PM~5948551
> *boy said 175k.
> *


that's nothing to a big baller like you  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 12:10 PM~5948563
> *that's nothing to a big baller like you    :biggrin:
> *


take me 2 jobs f.t and 2 years to get that money. thats you fool. working in the office clockin all that dough. im a poor man


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa sho' huh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:11 PM~5948568
> *take me 2 jobs f.t and 2 years to get that money. thats you fool. working in the office clockin all that dough. im a poor man
> *


I got 6 mouths to feed. Not in Baller-Status


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 12:12 PM~5948577
> *I got 6 mouths to feed.  Not in Baller-Status
> *


you got 5 pets?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:14 PM~5948596
> *you got 5 pets?
> *


si.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 01:14 PM~5948596
> *you got 5 pets?
> *



5 illegitamate children perhaps, que no? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 02:16 PM~5948605
> *5 illegitamate children perhaps, que no? :dunno:
> *


HTTP://WWW.NO-MAMES.MEX/FORUMS/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all my $ usually spoken for..

light bill
gas bill
water bill
phone
cable
car note
insurance
meds..
diabetic pills
anti-choke-a-bish pills
liquor store
taqueria
...


hell, im suprised i got $ now.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 02:17 PM~5948613
> *all my $ usually spoken for..
> 
> light bill
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

child support kills me.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 01:18 PM~5948614
> *:roflmao:
> *



fa sho' :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:18 PM~5948616
> *child support kills me.
> *


i knew hrny's lil boy is yours :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 01:18 PM~5948616
> *child support kills me.
> *


shoulda kicked her in the stomach like i me.

and its job security for you too!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:18 PM~5948616
> *child support kills me.
> *


dont pay.. be dead beat dad.. like myself. 

:biggrin: 










j/k everybody.. calm down..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 11 2006, 01:20 PM~5948626
> *shoulda kicked her in the stomach like i me.
> 
> and its job security for you too!
> *


nah, try the push down the stairs method. its harder to pin the assault on you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I give props to Pat for raising a family and not giving up on the Mustang


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 01:21 PM~5948633
> *I give props to Pat for raising a family and not giving up on the Mustang
> *



haha its parked outside right now. that hoe was broke for 2 months, i had to drive my bros maxima cus i was too lazy to fix it.

oh yea, and the stang is paid off in a year. fuck a car payment :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 02:22 PM~5948645
> *haha its parked outside right now.  that hoe was broke for 2 months, i had to drive my bros maxima cus i was too lazy to fix it.
> 
> oh yea, and the stang is paid off in a year.  fuck a car payment :angry:
> *


g4Ng$T4!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 02:22 PM~5948645
> *haha its parked outside right now.  that hoe was broke for 2 months, i had to drive my bros maxima cus i was too lazy to fix it.
> 
> oh yea, and the stang is paid off in a year.  fuck a car payment :angry:
> *


i feel ya.. i got 3 more payments left on daily.. and imma tell GMAC to kiss my ass.. never gonna get one more $ from me again.

i'll be able to afford to take hrny out to nice place for burritos..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 01:19 PM~5948622
> *i knew hrny's lil boy is yours  :scrutinize:
> *


looks just like him too..  

:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 01:24 PM~5948652
> *g4Ng$T4!!!
> 
> 
> ...




awwww dammit mayne, back from the grave :roflmao: 


forgot about that one


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

these old ladies are a trip!!! we're celebrating someones bday and they're gettin her a stripper. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whatta bunch of horny old ladies.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 01:27 PM~5948672
> *these old ladies are a trip!!! we're celebrating someones bday and they're gettin her a stripper.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whatta bunch of horny old ladies.
> *



latin took a side job huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 12:26 PM~5948661
> *looks just like him too..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 12:26 PM~5948660
> *i feel ya.. i got 3 more payments left on daily..  and imma tell GMAC to kiss my ass.. never gonna get one more $ from me again.
> 
> i'll be able to afford to take hrny out to nice place for burritos..
> *


i paid my truck off a few months back. wrote that check for 9 large and told them to fuck off. next truck i buy is going to be cash never finance again.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TRAC FONE MAYNE!!
:biggrin: 

*Three Middle Eastern Men Found With 1000 Cell Phones*

http://www.wnem.com/Global/story.asp?S=5269589


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 01:35 PM~5948685
> *i paid my truck off a few months back. wrote that check for 9 large and told them to fuck off. next truck i buy is going to be cash never finance again.
> *



str8t ballin outta control in htown.

man theres alotta rich folks here huh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:35 PM~5948685
> *i paid my truck off a few months back. wrote that check for 9 large and told them to fuck off. next truck i buy is going to be cash never finance again.
> *


you balla


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 12:37 PM~5948690
> *str8t ballin outta control in htown.
> 
> man theres alotta rich folks here huh
> *


ballin naw. i eat chicken sandwich from jack in the box. thats how i get by


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 01:37 PM~5948693
> *ballin naw. i eat chicken sandwich from jack in the box. thats how i get by
> *



***** you get the deluxe chicken sandwich, thats not on the .99 menu i got frequent flyer miles on that one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 12:38 PM~5948698
> ****** you get the deluxe chicken sandwich, thats not on the .99 menu i got frequent flyer miles on that one
> *


chicken sandwich i bring it home eat chips and koolaid so i get dinner for a buck.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 02:37 PM~5948693
> *ballin naw. i eat chicken sandwich from jack in the box. thats how i get by
> *


thats balla grubbin..compared to way i was doing it back in my really broke days.. going over to jack-n-da-box with bunch of loose change for them 2for.99 tacos..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 11 2006, 02:36 PM~5948686
> *TRAC FONE MAYNE!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


they must have alot of minutes.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 02:52 PM~5948775
> *they must have alot of minutes.
> *



Phone cost them 20 bucks, flipping them for 38... :scrutinize:  

Im in the wrong bussiness. :angry:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 12:35 PM~5948685
> *i paid my truck off a few months back. wrote that check for 9 large and told them to fuck off. next truck i buy is going to be cash never finance again.
> *


must b nice.I still got 4yrs too go on mine :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 01:34 PM~5948678
> *latin took a side job huh?
> *


 :ugh: :banghead: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 01:26 PM~5948660
> *i feel ya.. i got 3 more payments left on daily..  and imma tell GMAC to kiss my ass.. never gonna get one more $ from me again.
> 
> i'll be able to afford to take hrny out to nice place for burritos..
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 02:27 PM~5948672
> *these old ladies are a trip!!! we're celebrating someones bday and they're gettin her a stripper.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whatta bunch of horny old ladies.
> *


she a lez?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

then again im tempted to go out and buy new sierra coming out in sept.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 02:27 PM~5948918
> *she a lez?
> *


a guy stripper.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 02:35 PM~5948974
> *then again im tempted to go out and buy new sierra coming out in sept.
> 
> 
> ...


nice gas gussler.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 03:36 PM~5948982
> *a guy stripper.
> *


 thumbsdown: Pat they are calling you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 03:37 PM~5948992
> *nice gas gussler.
> *


yup.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 02:37 PM~5948992
> *nice gas gussler.
> *


x2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 02:38 PM~5948994
> *thumbsdown: Pat they are calling you.
> *



im too fat to be a stripper, but thanks for thinkin im not :biggrin: 



*** :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 03:47 PM~5949033
> *im too fat to be a stripper, but thanks for thinkin im not :biggrin:
> *** :uh:
> *


 :twak: i was talmbout your skills keeping men erect! :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 02:55 PM~5949078
> *:twak:  i was talmbout your skills keeping men erect!  :twak:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 03:58 PM~5949090
> *:ugh:
> *


so did you get your chonez wet?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 02:58 PM~5949090
> *:ugh:
> *




:ugh: :ugh: 

man its gettin kinda brian up in hurr with all this 'erect men' talk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 03:59 PM~5949097
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> man its gettin kinda brian up in hurr with all this 'erect men' talk
> *


 true :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IS THAT YOU MONICA??

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=52420351


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 02:59 PM~5949096
> *so did you get your chonez wet?
> *


:ugh: hell no. i think guy strippers are a total turn off!! a guy in a thong is NOT sexy!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 02:59 PM~5949097
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> man its gettin kinda brian up in hurr with all this 'erect men' talk
> *


no doubt!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 04:12 PM~5949178
> *:ugh: hell no. i think guy strippers are a total turn off!! a guy in a thong is NOT sexy!! :thumbsdown:
> *


besides.. you dont wear chones to even get wet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 03:08 PM~5949151
> *IS THAT YOU MONICA??
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=52420351
> *


:ugh: no :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 04:14 PM~5949191
> *:ugh: no :ugh:
> *


That nga looks just like you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 04:14 PM~5949191
> *:ugh: no :ugh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 03:13 PM~5949186
> *besides.. you dont wear chones to even get wet.
> *


so true! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 04:15 PM~5949205
> *That nga looks just like you
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 03:15 PM~5949205
> *That nga looks just like you
> 
> 
> ...


dang fool you didnt have to post my pic on here!!

i was just playing!! hahaha!!

yea its me. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

or is it?? :ugh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 04:16 PM~5949221
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> *


really doing this eye thing( :scrutinize: ) while lookin at pic.. damn im bored..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 04:17 PM~5949228
> *dang fool you didnt have to post my pic on here!!
> 
> i was just playing!! hahaha!!
> ...


Why you cut out your man, mayne?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 03:18 PM~5949235
> *really doing this eye thing( :scrutinize:  )  while lookin at pic..  damn im bored..
> *


you are....hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 04:20 PM~5949252
> *Why you cut out your man, mayne?
> *


thats gangsta!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 03:20 PM~5949252
> *Why you cut out your man, mayne?
> *


cause that wasnt my man. thats my friends lil nephew.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny.. u can glue me in.. holding a burrito. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 03:21 PM~5949260
> *thats gangsta!!
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 04:22 PM~5949272
> *hrny.. u can glue me in.. holding a burrito.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 03:22 PM~5949272
> *hrny.. u can glue me in.. holding a burrito.
> :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: ok. :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 04:26 PM~5949302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im fatter..and got less hair.


----------



## Screwed & Cutt (Aug 11, 2006)

:biggrin: Hows it going Fellow Houstonians!? I have an 87 Cutt w' t-tops that Im gonna start working on. Any suggestions???? Would really appreciate local input. Thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me.. think imma stop at liquor world on way home..maybe specs.. hmmm...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Screwed & Cutt_@Aug 11 2006, 03:28 PM~5949315
> *:biggrin: Hows it going Fellow Houstonians!? I have an 87 Cutt w' t-tops that Im gonna start working on. Any suggestions???? Would really appreciate local input. Thanks... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



16 switches like dre? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 03:26 PM~5949302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 01:37 PM~5948992
> *nice gas gussler.
> *


speaking of that i just put 75 bux in my truck... :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 03:46 PM~5949402
> *speaking of that i just put 75 bux in my truck... :angry:
> *


thats how much it takes to fill up the caddy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats way too much. glad i only fill up maybe once a month :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damit.. these fools are pissing me off.. they need to rent a luxury suv to take from here to atlanta.. and dont want an escalade expect me to call all over town to look for navigator.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 03:46 PM~5949402
> *speaking of that i just put 75 bux in my truck... :angry:
> *


GAWD DAYUM!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 02:15 PM~5949205
> *That nga looks just like you
> 
> 
> ...


 pretty hot.. ill fugg it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 04:56 PM~5949466
> *damit.. these fools are pissing me off.. they need to rent a luxury suv to take from here to atlanta.. and dont want an escalade expect me to call all over town to look for navigator.
> *


ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 05:03 PM~5949513
> *GAWD DAYUM!!!
> *


there goes your allowance.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2006, 05:04 PM~5949517
> *pretty hot.. ill fugg it
> *


remind me to show you that ass shot pic next time you are over.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin..lets go hit up a bar.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2006, 04:04 PM~5949517
> *pretty hot.. ill fugg it
> *


:uh: gee thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 04:04 PM~5949520
> *there goes your allowance.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 05:10 PM~5949567
> *
> *


you going to firme dance?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2006, 04:08 PM~5949151
> *IS THAT YOU MONICA??
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=52420351
> *


e-stalker ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 03:10 PM~5949561
> *:uh: gee thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


 your welcome.. its a good compliment :biggrin:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: YOU HAVE A JOB ... EATING.. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

couldnt help myself when i saw this at walgreens..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body going to the show in dallas this sunday


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 11 2006, 12:06 PM~5948548
> *i'd say its one he wanted, he missed the first one.  its nice though, i cant afford that hood..175k and 1300 a mes is alot for a house mayne.com/dayyyuumm
> *



damn 175k that's more like $1,750 a month including taxes(escrow), PMI, and insurance.....baller..........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2006, 12:26 PM~5948661
> *looks just like him too..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 lil kwood


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2006, 05:04 PM~5949517
> *pretty hot.. ill fugg it
> *


What u know bout that!!! UR JUST A LIL KID


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

i heard on the radio they were advertising a sports bar called 

The Hobbit Hole Sports Bar *aka* Lil’ Eddie’s Hobbit Hole Sports Bar 
its located at 9918 North Freeway (45N/West Rd)

they said that every sunday to bring out your classic cars and lowriders to hang out there,so there goes a chill spot for us


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

one day closer to ROLLER ZONLY in h town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 12 2006, 08:00 AM~5952682
> *i heard on the radio they were advertising a sports bar called
> 
> The Hobbit Hole Sports Bar  *aka*  Lil’ Eddie’s Hobbit Hole Sports Bar
> ...


your ride almost ready?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2006, 08:33 AM~5952838
> *your ride almost ready?
> *


i should be getting the damn parts this upcoming week,hopefully


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 03:55 PM~5949462
> *thats way too much. glad i only fill up maybe once a month  :biggrin:
> *


same here.last time i filled up was day of lrm show.and its only 75 cuz i put supreme.i dont put regular gas :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Around what time is the lowrider magazine show in Houston Netx year? u guys have an idea


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 12 2006, 07:00 AM~5952682
> *i heard on the radio they were advertising a sports bar called
> 
> The Hobbit Hole Sports Bar  *aka*  Lil’ Eddie’s Hobbit Hole Sports Bar
> ...



how long till that will last tho?

u know "fuckups" will show up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 12 2006, 03:05 PM~5953927
> *how long till that will last tho?
> 
> u know "fuckups" will show up
> *


FUCK..I'LL STAY HOME THEN. SHIT.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Aug 12 2006, 01:59 PM~5953903
> *Around what time is the lowrider magazine show in Houston Netx year? u guys have an idea
> *


its usually the third weekend of july, but this time it was the 4th weekend of july cause of the no dallas show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Aug 12 2006, 02:59 PM~5953903
> *Around what time is the lowrider magazine show in Houston Netx year? u guys have an idea
> *


its almost always middle of july.. came at end oif july this year.. dont think official word comes out til dec/jan..and who knows.. things can always change, just ask people in dallas. :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2006, 02:30 PM~5953974
> *FUCK..I'LL STAY HOME THEN.  SHIT.
> *


bahhahaha

didnt know you liked peeling out in the 68 and doing doughnuts


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2006, 08:20 AM~5952810
> *one day closer to ROLLER ZONLY in h town
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 so what are you trying to say


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 12 2006, 04:57 PM~5954271
> *bahhahaha
> 
> didnt know you liked peeling out in the 68 and doing doughnuts
> *


if i show up fk'd up on rum.. i just might. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 12 2006, 03:03 PM~5954300
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 so what are you trying to say
> *


that you gonna get rolled over.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2006, 04:38 PM~5954409
> *that you gonna get rolled over.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 12 2006, 03:42 PM~5954420
> *:0
> *


im just sayin, you know what im sayin


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2006, 04:55 PM~5954450
> *im just sayin, you know what im sayin
> *



nope


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who going to firme party?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Aug 12 2006, 01:36 AM~5952405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meee


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Gonna try and have Desert Dreams pics up soon.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 12 2006, 06:59 PM~5954877
> *Gonna try and have Desert Dreams pics up soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is a nice ass pic.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2006, 06:11 PM~5954773
> *who going to firme party?
> *


I cant.. money is a little tight rite now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2006, 07:52 PM~5954841
> *ima lil kid with a big dick
> 
> meee
> *



:uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2006, 04:38 PM~5954409
> *that you gonna get rolled over.
> *


no ramps no ramps :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

got this for sale or trade,,holla


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wassup g's, frank folders


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 13 2006, 10:04 AM~5958039
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats going down today...hittin up tom bass park with my moms motorcycle club today...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 13 2006, 07:17 AM~5957496
> *got this for sale or trade,,holla
> *


what kind of gears? what #


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2006, 11:52 AM~5958676
> *what kind of gears? what #
> *


super 8 rockford


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 13 2006, 12:18 PM~5958821
> *super 8 rockford
> *


call my cell homie, lost yours :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 13 2006, 12:18 PM~5958821
> *super 8 rockford
> *


will they back bumper my car?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2006, 01:30 PM~5959176
> *will they back bumper my car?
> *


sky the limit!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2006, 02:34 PM~5959202
> *ok
> *


side ports :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 13 2006, 01:41 PM~5959232
> *side ports :0
> *


yes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 13 2006, 07:17 AM~5957496
> *got this for sale or trade,,holla
> *


sold


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 
someone is gonna be reaching for the sky!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 12 2006, 09:20 AM~5952810
> *one day closer to ROLLER ZONLY in h town
> *




today? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 13 2006, 08:17 AM~5957496
> *got this for sale or trade,,holla
> *


What size are the blocks? and are both gears #8?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

<<<<------- thanks for the new avatar pic Dual!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 13 2006, 08:52 PM~5960717
> *:uh:
> *



how is the MC coming along?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 13 2006, 06:53 PM~5960724
> *how is the MC coming along?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2006, 08:59 PM~5960770
> *:uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Anyone cruising airline tonight?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i feel like ridin, but thats far.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Yea i was just asking since i drive by there on the way home from work tonight other than that it is a drive for me also


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 13 2006, 07:53 PM~5960724
> *how is the MC coming along?
> *


if you would help out a fellow NBL member it would be finished :biggrin: ..........only a couple people have seen it and it will bust out at the supershow :cheesy: 



















































:uh:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 12 2006, 03:03 PM~5954300
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 so what are you trying to say
> *


JUST SAYIN ROLLERZ IS COMING TO A CITY NEAR U VERY SOON


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2006, 10:16 PM~5961822
> *JUST SAYIN ROLLERZ IS COMING TO A CITY NEAR U VERY SOON
> *


hmmmmm ok but no skipping in line ok :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 13 2006, 08:38 PM~5961529
> *if you would help out a fellow NBL member it would be finished :biggrin: ..........only a couple people have seen it and it will bust out at the supershow :cheesy:
> :uh:
> *


u haven't called me to help


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 13 2006, 10:44 PM~5962027
> *u haven't called me to help
> *


It took me forever to figure out that you were big daddy dave....BTW when was I a tomboy??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 13 2006, 10:09 PM~5962175
> *It took me forever to figure out that you were big daddy dave....BTW when was I a tomboy??
> *



1999 or so, not so much a tomboy but a young girl that hadn't blossmed yet?


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 13 2006, 09:29 PM~5961919
> *hmmmmm ok but no skipping in line ok  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK NO SKIPPING BUT WE GET INVITED SOMETIMES THATS Y WE JUSTGO STRAIGHT IN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 13 2006, 10:38 PM~5961529
> *if you would help out a fellow NBL member it would be finished :biggrin: ..........only a couple people have seen it and it will bust out at the supershow :cheesy:
> :uh:
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2006, 11:08 PM~5962573
> *OK NO SKIPPING BUT WE GET INVITED SOMETIMES THATS Y WE JUSTGO STRAIGHT IN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 12 2006, 06:59 PM~5954877
> *Gonna try and have Desert Dreams pics up soon.
> 
> 
> ...



That is a bad a$$ picture/cadillac....



I just saw the pics from the KT show and the Firme dance on the HLC website.
Looks like everyone had fun at both. Too bad we missed them, exhausted from our daughter's party though, food was damn good but I'll be useless today


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2006, 05:31 PM~5949978
> *your welcome.. its a good compliment :biggrin:
> *


oh ok thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 12 2006, 06:59 PM~5954877
> *Gonna try and have Desert Dreams pics up soon.
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2006, 04:11 PM~5949571
> *you going to firme dance?
> *


i wanted to go but i had to do too much runnin around that day. took my lil sis back to school shoppin. by the time i got home i was too tired to do anything.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Aug 13 2006, 10:16 PM~5961822
> *JUST SAYIN ROLLERZ IS COMING TO A CITY NEAR U VERY SOON
> *



Houston chapter or something? or showing up for a show?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2006, 08:30 AM~5963572
> *i wanted to go but i had to do too much runnin around that day. took my lil sis back to school shoppin. by the time i got home i was too tired to do anything.
> *


should have went, it was fun.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

PICS?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 08:40 AM~5963587
> *PICS?
> *


NO!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

video?
link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 11 2006, 05:58 PM~5949835
> *e-stalker ...
> *


No mames capitana :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 07:35 AM~5963580
> *should have went, it was fun.
> *


yeah it was nice.....i had a blast...lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 07:35 AM~5963580
> *should have went, it was fun.
> *


i know...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 09:52 AM~5963815
> *yeah it was nice.....i had a blast...lol
> *


True, was a good gathering.  


*THIS WEEKEND*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 09:54 AM~5963829
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5752256

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)

:scrutinize: hmmmm... djlatin, 87 cutty & ....?..... hmmmmm....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 09:56 AM~5963836
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5752256
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 09:58 AM~5963849
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 
> :scrutinize:  hmmmm... djlatin, 87 cutty & ....?.....  hmmmmm....
> *




el cucuy


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 09:00 AM~5963855
> *el cucuy
> *


 :uh: 


thats me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 10:00 AM~5963855
> *el cucuy
> *


 :nono: i think i know who it is


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 09:54 AM~5963827
> *True, was a good gathering.
> 
> *


even though u were ready to start boxing a drunk.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 14 2006, 10:00 AM~5963860
> *:uh:
> thats me
> *


NOPE you are the 4th cucuy :biggrin: 

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 14 2006, 10:00 AM~5963860
> *:uh:
> thats me
> *



por eso... el cucuy. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 09:01 AM~5963866
> *NOPE you are the 4th cucuy  :biggrin:
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 10:01 AM~5963865
> *even though u were ready to start boxing a drunk..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


That punk ass trick :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 09:02 AM~5963867
> *por eso... el cucuy. :biggrin:
> *


  




































:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 09:01 AM~5963863
> *:nono:  i think i know who it is
> *


? who is it?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 09:02 AM~5963870
> *That punk ass trick  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemakers...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 10:03 AM~5963873
> *? who is it?
> *



my stuff?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 09:01 AM~5963865
> *even though u were ready to start boxing a drunk..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 10:03 AM~5963873
> *? who is it?
> *


el cucuy :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 10:05 AM~5963886
> *troublemakers...
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sat aug 19, ft bend toyota... how low can you go sale...

:dunno: :dunno: 


just heard it on radio, mentioned Los Mag CC..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HEARD RADIO COMMERCIAL TODAY CALLING OUT LOWRIDERS TO A DEALERSHIP.. MISSED DETAILS.. ANYBODY GOT INFO?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 10:31 AM~5963998
> *sat aug 19, ft bend toyota... how low can you go sale...
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


OK.. THATS ONE I HEARD.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 09:41 AM~5964028
> *OK..  THATS ONE I HEARD.
> *


what is all that about?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 10:41 AM~5964030
> *what is all that about?
> *


not sure, i only caught pieces of radio ad. just heard them something about lowriders and magnificos.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i called that dealership.. they said "ha.. dont know what you're talking about" 

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 10:41 AM~5964030
> *what is all that about?
> *


all about the benjamins


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 09:49 AM~5964064
> *well, i called that dealership.. they said "ha.. dont know what you're talking about"
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


hmmmmm really?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

too funny...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 10:52 AM~5964083
> *hmmmmm really?
> *


yup.really.. said they having an "open house" that date.. but knew nothing of low's or magnificos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 10:52 AM~5964083
> *hmmmmm really?
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

its a conspiracy...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 10:56 AM~5964107
> *its a conspiracy...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 10:56 AM~5964107
> *its a conspiracy...
> *


call the station..tell 'em they airing propaganda.. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 10:59 AM~5964129
> *call the station..tell 'em they airing propaganda..  lol
> *


http://www.no-snitching.mex/


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

who would you be snitching on?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:02 AM~5964151
> *who would you be snitching on?
> *


RADIO STATION


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 11:02 AM~5964153
> *RADIO STATION
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so.. how was the wet tshirt contest? i left before that..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i think they are trying to chingalay us!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 11:06 AM~5964193
> *so..  how was the wet tshirt contest? i left before that..
> *


I heard it was a draw between ice blocc and firmelows


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 10:09 AM~5964206
> *I heard it was a draw between ice blocc and firmelows
> *


ok rocky.....lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 10:02 AM~5964153
> *RADIO STATION
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 11:06 AM~5964193
> *so..  how was the wet tshirt contest? i left before that..
> *



pics?


and not of la tiny and blocc :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 11:11 AM~5964218
> *ok rocky.....lol
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 10:20 AM~5964281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rofl havnt seen that one in a while lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 11:20 AM~5964281
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning people...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:scrutinize: DeathDealer, you better hook my commissary up if i get locked up :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 10:26 AM~5964329
> *:scrutinize:  DeathDealer, you better hook my commissary up if i get locked up  :twak:
> *


lol...i heard about that lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 10:26 AM~5964329
> *:scrutinize:  DeathDealer, you better hook my commissary up if i get locked up  :twak:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 10:26 AM~5964329
> *:scrutinize:  DeathDealer, you better hook my commissary up if i get locked up  :twak:
> *


lol i heard about that :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok
ok &
ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:37 AM~5964375
> *ok
> ok &
> ok
> *


guess someone didnt hear about it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 10:37 AM~5964375
> *ok
> ok &
> ok
> *


dammm triple post lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 11:37 AM~5964379
> *guess someone didnt hear about it.
> *


my truck smells like a playamobile :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 11:45 AM~5964413
> *my truck smells like a playamobile  :angry:
> *


thats gangsta!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

they just played the commercial again... talking about free carne asada....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:48 AM~5964439
> *they just played the commercial again... talking about free carne asada....
> *


snitch lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:48 AM~5964439
> *they just played the commercial again... talking about free carne asada....
> *


makes em sound desperate.. im going unless they upgrade to fajitas and homemade tortillas.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 11:49 AM~5964446
> *snitch lol
> *


 :dunno: 
:twak: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 10:48 AM~5964439
> *they just played the commercial again... talking about free carne asada....
> *


and this is something that isnt really happening...???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how come theres a losmagnificios.org and .com? i miss something while i was away?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 10:48 AM~5964439
> *they just played the commercial again... talking about free carne asada....
> *


what station?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 11:52 AM~5964469
> *what station?
> *



101


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 11:52 AM~5964468
> *how come theres a losmagnificios.org and .com?  i miss something while i was away?
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:53 AM~5964477
> *:uh:
> *


what i say? 

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:53 AM~5964473
> *101
> *


No wonder i haven't heard about it. that reggeton music = :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 11:55 AM~5964485
> *No wonder i haven't heard about it.  that reggeton music = :thumbsdown:
> *



dude in here loves it :angry: so we switch stations back and forth...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2006, 11:51 AM~5964465
> *and this is something that isnt really happening...???
> *


we dont know, but dealership said they knew nothing of lows or magnificos at their "open house"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 10:56 AM~5964494
> *we dont know, but dealership said they knew nothing of lows or magnificos at their "open house"
> *


 :roflmao: theres gonna be a bunch of pissed off ppl demanding their free carne asada!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:56 AM~5964492
> *dude in here loves it :angry:  so we switch stations back and forth...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2006, 11:58 AM~5964506
> *:roflmao: theres gonna be a bunch of pissed off ppl demanding their free carne asada!!!
> *


you gonna be there asking for a burrito. 

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 11:01 AM~5964533
> *you gonna be there asking for a burrito.
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:56 AM~5964492
> *dude in here loves it :angry:  so we switch stations back and forth...
> *


Tell me about it, got a youngster here that listens to that crap and banda music also. I give him hints that it reminds me of a circus :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my gal likes it, i hate it. when we drive somewhere, whoever does the driving gets radio rights, so i drive alot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont like it, but i can usually deal with it.. except for that gasolina fk'n song..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that reminds me, firme party was cool.. but DJ sucked.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 12:22 PM~5964665
> *that reminds me, firme party was cool.. but DJ sucked.
> *



Who DJd? from 101 no?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 12:22 PM~5964665
> *that reminds me, firme party was cool.. but DJ sucked.
> *


I think that was big johns little cousin. there was too much reggeton, he played good but he needs to study the crowd while mixing. people don't get into reggeton, change it to what they want to listen to.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5831162


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Pictures from the Firme Party:
























This is just a couple of them....Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 12:27 PM~5964693
> *I think that was big johns little cousin.  there was too much reggeton, he played good but he needs to study the crowd while mixing.  people don't get into reggeton, change it to what they want to listen to.
> *


when he switched you could hear whole crowd go "aww fuck"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 14 2006, 12:27 PM~5964701
> *Pictures from the Firme Party:
> 
> 
> ...


   Dios Mio! aka Chiches Christ!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 12:28 PM~5964703
> *when he switched you could hear whole crowd go "aww fuck"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 11:30 AM~5964719
> *    Dios Mio!  aka Chiches Christ!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 14 2006, 12:31 PM~5964736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so john, who won the plaque?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:37 AM~5964779
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 12:38 PM~5964786
> *:nono:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 11:40 AM~5964796
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez won the plaque


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2006, 12:40 PM~5964803
> *houston stylez won the plaque
> *


for the wet t-shirt contest?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2006, 12:40 PM~5964803
> *houston stylez won the plaque
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 12:41 PM~5964809
> *for the wet t-shirt contest?
> *


darkness did em proud. 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2006, 10:41 AM~5964809
> *for the wet t-shirt contest?
> *


big john...who won the contest for having the most bottle caps on their shoulders


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2006, 11:44 AM~5964821
> *big john...who won the contest for having the most bottle caps on their shoulders
> *


goofy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 10:42 AM~5964816
> *darkness did em proud.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


everyone loves dem chocolate nipples


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2006, 12:44 PM~5964827
> *everyone loves dem chocolate nipples
> *


 :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 11:45 AM~5964833
> *:barf:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :banghead: :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 12:45 PM~5964833
> *:barf:
> *



x10000000000000000


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 10:44 AM~5964824
> *goofy
> *


naw *****..i started with you..u had that bottle cap on for at leat 20 minutes... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2006, 12:44 PM~5964827
> *everyone loves dem chocolate nipples
> *


 :burn:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 14 2006, 11:47 AM~5964844
> *naw *****..i started with you..u had that bottle cap on for at leat 20 minutes... :biggrin:
> *


True... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..heres the deal.

saturday 4pm-6pm ft bend toyota.. will be having cars on display from [name dispute]. according to ellie, chic working at mega 101. forgot to ask about carne asada.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] dispute c.c.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 01:40 PM~5965184
> *[email protected] dispute c.c.
> *



why do you think I have to type Los Mag. C.C.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 01:39 PM~5965176
> *ok..heres the deal.
> 
> saturday 4pm-6pm ft bend toyota..  will be having cars on display from [name dispute].  according to ellie, chic working at mega 101.  forgot to ask about carne asada.
> *



carne asada from Matamoros Meat Market... got that from commercial.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 01:45 PM~5965219
> *carne asada from Matamoros Meat Market... got that from commercial.
> *


everybody gets a lb. of uncooked carne or what??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 01:45 PM~5965219
> *carne asada from Matamoros Meat Market... got that from commercial.
> *


 :burn: definate food poisoning :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 01:48 PM~5965246
> *everybody gets a lb. of uncooked carne or what??
> *



dont know, it just says free carne asada from Matamoros Meat Market.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh no, here comes mrs 20 quotes.... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Aug 14 2006, 08:52 AM~5963815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 09:55 AM~5964099
> *yup.really.. said they having an "open house" that date.. but knew nothing of low's or magnificos.
> *


 :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by firmelows+Aug 14 2006, 10:07 AM~5964195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT IS TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 01:09 PM~5965424
> *oh no, here comes mrs 20 quotes....  :biggrin:
> *


LMMFAO!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I was right wasnt I... ? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 02:09 PM~5965424
> *oh no, here comes mrs 20 quotes....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Katrina victims blamed for Houston crime *

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060814/ap_on_...a_houston_crime


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 14 2006, 01:09 PM~5965424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OKAY, I SKIPPED THE LAST TWO PAGES OF QUOTES


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 01:31 PM~5965530
> *Katrina victims blamed for Houston crime
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060814/ap_on_...a_houston_crime
> *



"Eckels predicted the county's worst guests will go home once their federal assistance dries up. "

DANNY, DID YOU HELP WRITE THAT ARTICLE? :biggrin: 


ELLIE DID YOU SEE RIGHT NEXT TO THE ARTICLE THE WEEK IN PHOTOS? SOME BAD A$$ PICTURES TAKEN


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 01:15 PM~5965472
> *I was right wasnt I... ? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is a picture of Michael elbowing kids at our daughter's birthday party 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 14 2006, 02:39 PM~5965570
> *"Eckels predicted the county's worst guests will go home once their federal assistance dries up. "
> 
> DANNY, DID YOU HELP WRITE THAT ARTICLE? :biggrin:
> ELLIE DID YOU SEE RIGHT NEXT TO THE ARTICLE THE WEEK IN PHOTOS?  SOME BAD A$$ PICTURES TAKEN*




cool pictures...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 14 2006, 01:32 PM~5965538
> *OKAY, I SKIPPED THE LAST TWO PAGES OF QUOTES
> 
> *


 :tongue: 

you know we're just messin wit ya! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2006, 02:42 PM~5965609
> *:tongue:
> 
> you know we're just messin wit ya! :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: 





:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2006, 01:42 PM~5965609
> *:tongue:
> 
> you know we're just messin wit ya! :biggrin:
> *



I know, it's all good


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 14 2006, 01:42 PM~5965599
> *Here is a picture of Michael elbowing kids at our daughter's birthday party
> 
> 
> ...


where is he.....lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 14 2006, 01:45 PM~5965632
> *where is he.....lol
> *



baby blue shirt, surprized he didn't get caught up in the stampede, there were two grown ass women up in there too fighting little kids for candy....


What can I say? I get the good stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 11:39 AM~5965176
> *ok..heres the deal.
> 
> saturday 4pm-6pm ft bend toyota..  will be having cars on display from [name dispute].  according to ellie, chic working at mega 101.  forgot to ask about carne asada.
> *


[name dispute]...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 14 2006, 02:39 PM~5965570
> *"Eckels predicted the county's worst guests will go home once their federal assistance dries up. "
> 
> DANNY, DID YOU HELP WRITE THAT ARTICLE? :biggrin:
> ...


ME? NO.. AND THEY WONT LEAVE.. they've settled here pretty much. i say just crack down on the trouble makers.. and rest welcome to stay...



> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 14 2006, 02:47 PM~5965646
> *baby blue shirt, surprized he didn't get caught up in the stampede, there were two grown ass women up in there too fighting little kids for candy....
> What can I say?  I get the good stuff. :biggrin:
> *


gangstas!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 12:43 PM~5965211
> *why do you think I have to type Los Mag. C.C....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 14 2006, 03:01 PM~5965729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 14 2006, 01:54 PM~5965700
> *ME? NO..  AND THEY WONT LEAVE..  they've settled here pretty much.  i say just crack down on the trouble makers.. and rest welcome to stay...
> gangstas!!
> *




awwww...... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 14 2006, 02:09 PM~5965424
> *oh no, here comes mrs 20 quotes....  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.no-shit.com/lol/forums/


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

you guys are so gonna miss "mrs. 20 quotes" tomorrow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 14 2006, 04:24 PM~5966422
> *you guys are so gonna miss "mrs. 20 quotes" tomorrow
> 
> *


vacation?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wassup g's, playas


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2006, 04:11 PM~5966757
> *wassup g's, playas
> *


whut up big balla......


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 14 2006, 03:58 PM~5967041
> *whut up big balla......
> *


thats all you


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2006, 08:03 PM~5968205
> *thats all you
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up pimps,hoes


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The Chrome Incident


starring Dj Latin and Death Dealer :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

NVM :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 06:49 AM~5970636
> *:ugh:
> *


lets just say fluids with alcohol and devices used to detect alcohol on the breath should not come into close contact to each other.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

OK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2006, 07:57 AM~5970643
> *lets just say fluids with alcohol and devices used  to detect alcohol on the breath should not come into close contact to each other.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2006, 01:31 AM~5970041
> *The Chrome Incident
> starring Dj Latin and Death Dealer :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2006, 07:57 AM~5970643
> *lets just say fluids with alcohol and devices used  to detect alcohol on the breath should not come into close contact to each other.
> *


tell me about it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

tuesday....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 08:39 AM~5970733
> *tuesday....
> *



yes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 08:39 AM~5970733
> *tuesday....
> *


all day even.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

um....donuts!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

liv4japs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 08:59 AM~5970835
> *um....donuts!!! :cheesy:
> *



Had kolaches, boss brought them in... :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2006, 09:03 AM~5970859
> *liv4japs
> *


$


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 08:06 AM~5970880
> *Had kolaches, boss brought them in...  :scrutinize:
> *


i would of rather of had kolaches than donuts. a vendor brought them for us.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 15 2006, 07:10 AM~5970890
> *$
> *


gotta have it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I had 2 power bar bagels and a vanilla flavored lowfat milk


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2006, 09:18 AM~5970938
> *I had 2 power bar bagels and a vanilla flavored lowfat milk
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 15 2006, 10:17 AM~5971256
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 09:21 AM~5971282
> *:uh:
> *


working on it mayne


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 15 2006, 10:23 AM~5971289
> *working on it mayne
> *



take your time, dont worry... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 09:25 AM~5971305
> *take your time, dont worry...  :biggrin:
> *


wow wtf?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2006, 12:31 AM~5970041
> *The Chrome Incident
> starring Dj Latin and Death Dealer :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 14 2006, 11:31 PM~5970041
> *The Chrome Incident
> starring Dj Latin and Death Dealer :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: who was wearing the walgreens cologne.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2006, 11:56 AM~5971776
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: who was wearing the walgreens cologne.
> *


MY lil nga death dealer. for saving a few cents he had the splash on cologne instead of a spray bottle :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 12:10 PM~5971837
> *MY lil nga death dealer.  for saving a few cents he had the splash on cologne instead of a spray bottle  :twak:
> *


so when u gonna get locked up? maybe someone will call and visit you like gangsta. lol

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 12:12 PM~5971848
> *so when u gonna get locked up?  maybe someone will call and visit you like gangsta.  lol
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



and cry about it too... :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 11:10 AM~5971837
> *MY lil nga death dealer.  for saving a few cents he had the splash on cologne instead of a spray bottle  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 12:12 PM~5971848
> *so when u gonna get locked up?   maybe someone will call and visit you like gangsta.  lol
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!! ese pinche Gangster topic has me laughing everytime I click to read the b.s. I talked to the place that installs them thangs. He's going fix the readings. whew. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*DJLATIN: * Chingado all I drank was a coke and two bottle waters?? :dunno:  
*DEATH DEALER:* I know dude! :dunno: 
*DJLATIN: *Fk it we're almost at my house...
*DEATH DEALER:* *getting out of the truck* Well see you later latin...
*DJLATIN: * Don't forget your cologne....
*DJLATIN:* WTF???  
*DEATH DEALER:* Ah man, I'm sorry latin :0 
*DJLATIN:* IF I GET LOCKED UP, HOOK MY COMMISSARY UP NGA!  :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 12:28 PM~5971916
> *
> *


You'll get one sooner or later.. *breathalizer* readings


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 10:29 AM~5971921
> *DJLATIN:  Chingado all I drank was a coke and two bottle waters??  :dunno:
> DEATH DEALER:  I know dude!  :dunno:
> DJLATIN: Fk it we're almost at my house...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 12:29 PM~5971921
> *DJLATIN:  Chingado all I drank was a coke and two bottle waters??  :dunno:
> DEATH DEALER:  I know dude!  :dunno:
> DJLATIN: Fk it we're almost at my house...
> ...


SIXTY8IMP: HURRY DA FK UP.. IM HUNGRY... GOSH. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 12:34 PM~5971957
> *SIXTY8IMP: HURRY DA FK UP.. IM HUNGRY...  GOSH.
> *


no shit. LOL :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 12:28 PM~5971916
> *
> *


should have wen't. then you'd know.. 

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 12:34 PM~5971963
> *no shit.  LOL  :twak:
> *


funny part was you trying to give him directions.. 

djlatink..you know where (this place) is at? 
deathdealer: yeah
djlatin:well fk that, you dont want to go there..


then i just saw a bunch of pointing and  faces.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 12:39 PM~5971993
> *funny part was you trying to give him directions..
> 
> djlatink..you know where (this place) is at?
> ...


LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 11:29 AM~5971921
> *DJLATIN:  Chingado all I drank was a coke and two bottle waters??  :dunno:
> DEATH DEALER:  I know dude!  :dunno:
> DJLATIN: Fk it we're almost at my house...
> ...


dayum!!!! thats enough cologne to last a couple of years. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 11:37 AM~5971978
> *should have wen't.  then you'd know..
> 
> :uh:
> *


leave me alone!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 11:29 AM~5971921
> *DJLATIN:  Chingado all I drank was a coke and two bottle waters??  :dunno:
> DEATH DEALER:  I know dude!  :dunno:
> DJLATIN: Fk it we're almost at my house...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 12:45 PM~5972039
> *dayum!!!! thats enough cologne to last a couple of years.  :roflmao:
> *


Tell me about it, there went my new car scent :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 12:45 PM~5972039
> *dayum!!!! thats enough cologne to last a couple of years.  :roflmao:
> *


yeah, i had big bottle of that. lasted me about a year i think..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 11:47 AM~5972055
> *Tell me about it, there went my new car scent  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hey, thats alot better than having someone throw up in your car. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 12:48 PM~5972067
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey, thats alot better than having someone throw up in your car. :roflmao:
> *


True, but I smell like a wh0re everytime I get out of my truck. Also while the truck is parked in the sun, there is a 3 foot radius of CHROME cologne scent.  

Sent my ex those pics, her response:

*LOL!!! 

that's a good job on that top pic!!! LOL!

don't cologne come in spray nowadays o que? or was this old spice in a different bottle?*


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 11:45 AM~5972039
> *dayum!!!! thats enough cologne to last a couple of years.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......... :dunno: DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH YOU "SPLASH" ON.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

SELLING SOME PARTS.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5917805
PARTING OUT THIS '68 IMPALA WAGON.








*$$$*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 11:52 AM~5972096
> *True, but I smell like a wh0re everytime I get out of my truck.  Also while the truck is parked in the sun, there is a 3 foot radius of CHROME cologne scent.
> 
> Sent my ex those pics, her response:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Aug 15 2006, 11:53 AM~5972105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .......... :dunno: DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH YOU "SPLASH" ON.
> *


after shave style! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 01:14 PM~5972313
> *after shave style!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mojo style, where they splash it on leaving large wet spots on their western shirt. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 12:15 PM~5972327
> *mojo style, where they splash it on leaving large wet spots on their western shirt.  LOL
> *


 :nono: :around: :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 12:15 PM~5972327
> *mojo style, where they splash it on leaving large wet spots on their western shirt.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Aug 15 2006, 01:19 PM~5972361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyone know of a good screen printer that wont cost an arm and a leg to get some shirts done at?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 15 2006, 01:21 PM~5972380
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 12:30 PM~5972430
> *Anyone know of a good screen printer that wont cost an arm and a leg to get some shirts done at?
> *


leonnetti graphice in mo city


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 01:30 PM~5972430
> *Anyone know of a good screen printer that wont cost an arm and a leg to get some shirts done at?
> *


just go to sharpstown and get them airbrushed.. lol

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 01:49 PM~5972577
> *just go to sharpstown and get them airbrushed..  lol
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



GANGSTA!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 01:50 PM~5972590
> *GANGSTA!!
> *


for example "name dispute cc"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 15 2006, 01:48 PM~5972563
> *leonnetti graphice in mo city
> *



Damn, I got one from La Porte, the other from MO city!!! I need one closer to earth if at all possible... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 01:54 PM~5972619
> *Damn, I got one from La Porte, the other from MO city!!!  I need one closer to earth if at all possible...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn, fine then.. just go to hobby place and get some glue and glitter.. and make your own.. thats gangsta!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 01:57 PM~5972643
> *damn, fine then..  just go to hobby place and get some glue and glitter.. and make your own..  thats gangsta!!
> *



making a list right now. with rhinestones too...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 02:00 PM~5972663
> *making a list right now.  with rhinestones too...
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 11:15 AM~5972327
> *mojo style, where they splash it on leaving large wet spots on their western shirt.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 01:00 PM~5972663
> *making a list right now.  with rhinestones too...
> *


sexy! :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

PEDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 02:35 PM~5972912
> *sexy! :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 15 2006, 02:41 PM~5972954
> *PEDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *










<-------- Jack ass :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 15 2006, 01:45 PM~5972977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha

wuddup foo', workin hard or hardly workin since i know its tuff 'surveying asphalt'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 15 2006, 02:46 PM~5972991
> *ha
> 
> wuddup foo', workin hard or hardly workin since i know its tuff 'surveying asphalt'
> *


Im Quality Control asshole!! :angry: 



Thats what it says on my card  :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP H-TOWN!!!!!!
WENT TO THE SHORTHY BIG BALLA CAR SHOW IN D-TOWN MAN THAT WAS SOME HOT HOT DAY...........NOT TO MANY PEOPLE SHOWED UP SOME LOWRIDER BIKE & PRETTY GOOD TURN OUT ON CARS.............BUT H-TOWN WON 1st,2nd,3rd&CASH PRIZE IN BIKES.....LATIN CARTEL WON & CASH PRIZE AND IN LONG DIST....LATIN CUSTOMS ALSO WON & CASH PRIZE.........WELL HOUSTON WE DID IT AGAIN........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 15 2006, 01:50 PM~5973029
> *Im Quality Control asshole!! :angry:
> Thats what it says on my card   :biggrin:
> *




you know that cemex plant is right down the street from where i work now.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 15 2006, 01:59 PM~5973128
> *WHUTZ UP H-TOWN!!!!!!
> WENT TO THE SHORTHY BIG BALLA CAR SHOW IN D-TOWN MAN THAT WAS SOME HOT HOT DAY...........NOT TO MANY PEOPLE SHOWED UP SOME LOWRIDER BIKE & PRETTY GOOD TURN OUT ON CARS.............BUT H-TOWN WON 1st,2nd,3rd&CASH PRIZE IN BIKES.....LATIN CARTEL WON & CASH PRIZE AND IN LONG DIST....LATIN CUSTOMS ALSO WON & CASH PRIZE.........WELL HOUSTON WE DID IT AGAIN........... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 15 2006, 03:02 PM~5973157
> *you know that cemex plant is right down the street from where i work now.....
> *


ya..... why?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 15 2006, 02:05 PM~5973205
> *ya..... why?
> *



jus sayin, the one that dude wanted me to work at is here in stafford. its down the street..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 11:30 AM~5971925
> *You'll get one sooner or later.. breathalizer readings
> *



bahahah

thought that shit was oxigen like for old folks..

u getting one in the bomba too?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2006, 03:12 PM~5973253
> *bahahah
> 
> thought that shit was oxigen like for old folks..
> ...



that would be straight gangsta!! :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 02:14 PM~5973282
> *that would be straight gangsta!! :0
> *




ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 11:54 AM~5972619
> *Damn, I got one from La Porte, the other from MO city!!!  I need one closer to earth if at all possible...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 11:30 AM~5972430
> *Anyone know of a good screen printer that wont cost an arm and a leg to get some shirts done at?
> *


performance art in ptown..no setup fee...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2006, 03:19 PM~5973314
> *performance art in ptown..no setup fee...
> *



do you know what their minimum is? 

or have a linky, link....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 15 2006, 01:22 PM~5973356
> *do you know what their minimum is?
> 
> or have a linky, link....
> *


call up the freds..832 867 0977


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2006, 03:25 PM~5973380
> *call up the freds..832 867 0977
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2006, 03:12 PM~5973253
> *bahahah
> 
> thought that shit was oxigen like for old folks..
> ...


Nah, that '51 will be put on a trailer :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2006, 03:19 PM~5973314
> *performance art in ptown..no setup fee...
> *


He doesn't do screen printing, just vinyl transfer


----------



## ayc9889 (Aug 9, 2006)

i am just wondering if anybody knows of any car shows in the valley coming up. i am interested in knowing . the information would be great. yeah i remember richmond used to be the place to cruise. holla back if anybody knows anything


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ayc9889_@Aug 15 2006, 04:02 PM~5973706
> *i am just wondering if anybody knows of any car shows in the valley coming up. i am interested in knowing . the information would be great. yeah i remember richmond used to be the place to cruise. holla back if anybody knows anything
> *


HA.. SOMEONE KEEPS THIS THREAD ON TOPIC. LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i was on richmond the other day since that wendys and chic-fil-a are close to my house.......its not what it used to be.


BUT, they did finally repave that section of road right after hillcroft, its nice black asphalt. i have flash backs of dented up daytons cus of that road.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 15 2006, 04:07 PM~5973754
> *i was on richmond the other day since that wendys and chic-fil-a are close to my house.......its not what it used to be.
> BUT, they did finally repave that section of road right after hillcroft, its nice black asphalt.  i have flash backs of dented up daytons cus of that road.......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 15 2006, 03:07 PM~5973754
> *i was on richmond the other day since that wendys and chic-fil-a are close to my house.......its not what it used to be.
> BUT, they did finally repave that section of road right after hillcroft, its nice black asphalt.  i have flash backs of dented up daytons cus of that road.......
> *


true its not the same. so many new buisnesses have been built. some already came and went. that part of richmond was so jacked up! i hated going through there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 03:22 PM~5973887
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 


every time i see his avi i laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 04:36 PM~5974012
> *true its not the same. so many new buisnesses have been built. some already came and went. that part of richmond was so jacked up! i hated going through there.*


thats why i use to bust an illegal u-turn by t-town(on 3 of course)..rather then go thru them bumps..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2006, 04:36 PM~5974012
> *true its not the same. so many new buisnesses have been built. some already came and went. that part of richmond was so jacked up! i hated going through there.
> *


Richmond party/club strip is long gone. Only a memory. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 04:46 PM~5974085
> *Richmond party/club strip is long gone.  Only a memory.  :tears:
> *


i blame the ricers, esp ones busted at kmart raid.. media.. george bush.. and ricers again.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 15 2006, 12:21 PM~5972380
> *:wave:
> *


SUP PRIMA :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 03:43 PM~5974065
> *thats why i use to bust an illegal u-turn by t-town(on 3 of course)..rather then go thru them bumps..
> *


i remeber hitting 3 by la tapatia and then getting ready to bust a left at the light where shells is......and then my freaking break line busted and almost rearended a cop.....lol......im so glad i stopped in time lol


----------



## ayc9889 (Aug 9, 2006)

yo i do screen printing....call me or email [email protected] i can give u quotes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 04:50 PM~5974106
> *i blame the ricers, esp ones busted at kmart raid..  media..  george bush..  and ricers again.
> *


Don't forget the pendejo gangbangers that didn't know how to act in public.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 03:46 PM~5974085
> *Richmond party/club strip is long gone.  Only a memory.  :tears:
> *


true. i go to Bar-Rio sometimes though. but there are too many fresas there. i almost got into a fight there one day cause of some prissy ass bitch. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Aug 15 2006, 04:53 PM~5974148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and playas like lone star slappin hookaz in front of t-town, in his mac daddy civic on goldz


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 04:01 PM~5974204
> *were you in that blue lac with no grill?  if so, think you got me good.. one day.. i looked to my left and all i saw was a dayton spinning at eye level.  :angry:
> and playas like lone star slappin hookaz in front of t-town, in his mac daddy civic on goldz
> *


naw i had a blue cuttlass.....yeah i remember the blue lac.....lol.....i remember clowning some cat real bad he was with his chick...a week later my cutt was stolen.......i found it like another 3 days later...it was spray painted "dont clown me at richmon" i guess i made himn feel so stupid in front of his chick he had to do that...it was cool came back a week ater with all new setup and repainted the car.......lol...all the took where hydros and batts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 15 2006, 05:04 PM~5974225
> *naw i had a blue cuttlass.....yeah i remember the blue lac.....lol.....i remember  clowning some cat real bad he was with his chick...a week later my cutt was stolen.......i found it like another 3 days later...it was spray painted "dont clown me at richmon"  i guess i made himn feel so stupid in front of his chick he had to do that...it was cool came back a week ater with all new setup and repainted the car.......lol...all the took where hydros and batts.
> *


way i see it, its all in fun.. sometimes you look bad, sometimes someone else does.. some fools got too emotional about it.

lone start got tired of me clowning him, and did the honorable thing..and bought my car.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 03:01 PM~5974204
> *
> and playas like lone star slappin hookaz in front of t-town, in his mac daddy civic on goldz
> *


DONT FORGET IT WAS KANDY APPLE RED (REAL KANDY NOT THAT "FORD RED") HAD TVS AND JL IN THE TRUNK BEATIN LIKE A TYSON FIGHT.

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 03:58 PM~5974187
> *Don't forget the pendejo gangbangers that didn't know how to act in public.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 14 2006, 02:42 PM~5965599
> *Here is a picture of Michael elbowing kids at our daughter's birthday party
> 
> 
> ...


ALL DEM KIDS AND YO BIG AZZ IN THE MIDDLE GETCHO AZZ OUTA THERE EATIN UP ALL DA CANDY YOU GONNA MAKE THE KIDZ CRY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 15 2006, 02:50 PM~5974106
> *i blame the ricers, esp ones busted at kmart raid..  media..  george bush..  and ricers again.
> *



DON'T BLAME THE RICERS I WAS ONE OF THEM THAT ALMOST GOT BUSTED DURING THE RAID EVEN THOUGH NOW IM CRUISIN LOW N SLOW NOW


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 03:22 PM~5973887
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 











:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 15 2006, 03:04 PM~5974225
> *naw i had a blue cuttlass.....yeah i remember the blue lac.....lol.....i remember  clowning some cat real bad he was with his chick...a week later my cutt was stolen.......i found it like another 3 days later...it was spray painted "dont clown me at richmon"  i guess i made himn feel so stupid in front of his chick he had to do that...it was cool came back a week ater with all new setup and repainted the car.......lol...all the took where hydros and batts.
> *


X-FILES... aka "THE HAMBURGER" :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> were you in that blue lac with no grill? if so, think you got me good.. one day.. i looked to my left and all i saw was a dayton spinning at eye level. :angry:
> 
> 
> IF IT WAS A BABY BLUE 2 DOOR LAC THAT WAS MINE THE FRONT GRILL BROKE WHEN COMDEY CENTRAL WAS FILMING... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

What up people...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

someone send me a link to conrads show this weekend please.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2006, 03:22 PM~5973887
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DID THIS BLUE LAC GET UP IN THE FRONT PRETTY GOOD??


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 15 2006, 06:11 PM~5975138
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


Pat eat the meat :tongue:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I just logged in and couldn't find the houston lowrider topic, I actually had to look on page TWO!!!!! See what happens when Mrs. 20 quotes is out for one day


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 14 2006, 03:38 PM~5966544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit....that sucks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ATTN HOUSTON RIDERS

looking for a good reputable "truck shop" to take my truck in to put it back to stock height. its dropped right now but i have all the factory stuff for it. anyone know any good shops. i been watching mtv videos i want to put 26s on my truck now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 08:34 AM~5978528
> *ATTN HOUSTON RIDERS
> 
> looking for a good reputable "truck shop" to take my truck in to put it back to stock height.  its dropped right now but i have all the factory stuff for it.  anyone know any good shops.  i been watching mtv videos i want to put 26s on my truck now.
> *


You getting ready for the hurricanes and flooding?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 06:49 AM~5978552
> *You getting ready for the hurricanes and flooding?
> *


just tired of bouncing, truck rides like shit. my 64 actually rides smoother than the truck.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 16 2006, 07:18 AM~5978381
> *I just logged in and couldn't find the houston lowrider topic, I actually had to look on page TWO!!!!!  See what happens when Mrs. 20 quotes is out for one day
> *



:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 08:51 AM~5978559
> *just tired of bouncing, truck rides like shit. my 64 actually rides smoother than the truck.
> *



bag it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 06:53 AM~5978566
> *bag it
> *


pockets aint that deep


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 08:51 AM~5978559
> *just tired of bouncing, truck rides like shit. my 64 actually rides smoother than the truck.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 07:00 AM~5978584
> *
> *


i thought the drop kit was priced kind of cheap i think it was 400 installed. 2 yrs later it rides like shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so anyone know of a shop pm me thanks. looking for one specializing in trucks bags drop kits etc thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 09:04 AM~5978597
> *so anyone know of a shop pm me thanks. looking for one specializing in trucks bags drop kits etc thanks
> *


go down edgebrook on a sunday night, park and ask the paisas that are cruising where they got the hook up :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 15 2006, 08:40 PM~5975688
> *someone send me a link to conrads show this weekend please.
> *


CONRADS SHOW

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry5978624


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i should of called in today...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 09:31 AM~5978705
> *i should of called in today...
> *


That kind of day?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 07:04 AM~5978597
> *so anyone know of a shop pm me thanks. looking for one specializing in trucks bags drop kits etc thanks
> *


Marcustoms.com....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 08:39 AM~5978738
> *That kind of day?
> *


yup. didnt get much sleep last night. my fkin bitch ass neighbors upstairs had some kinda leak. :angry: maintenance came late last night and they came and started workin on it around 10:30pm. me and the lil one had to stay with my sis.  


tomorrow should be better. gonna see my co-workers son fight tomorrow at some hotel. hes a boxer and has a pretty good record. than my homie guero is gonna be performing at toc. imma be draggin major ass on friday. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

did the server crash last night around 7 or so for a really long time


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 07:12 AM~5978635
> *CONRADS SHOW
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry5978624
> *


Show is rain or shine..see yall there...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Mexican fishermen found after 11 months at sea*

http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....&src=rss&rpc=22


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 08:34 AM~5978528
> *ATTN HOUSTON RIDERS
> 
> looking for a good reputable "truck shop" to take my truck in to put it back to stock height.  its dropped right now but i have all the factory stuff for it.  anyone know any good shops.  i been watching mtv videos i want to put 26s on my truck now.*


 :uh: you told me you didnt have cable. fuking liar. 



> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 16 2006, 08:55 AM~5978571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i came in late, just getting to work now. 
:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 09:18 AM~5978890
> *:uh:  you told me you didnt have cable.  fuking liar.
> lies..  mr xraymobile on goldz
> go to don rucker.
> ...


damm i thought i was reading cathy's replies for a second......lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 16 2006, 07:52 AM~5978564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so we got jokes this morning, huh? :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around: :around:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 09:12 AM~5978635
> *CONRADS SHOW
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry5978624
> *


thanks mayne!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2006, 09:41 AM~5978747
> *Marcustoms.com....
> *


True, heard he is good


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody know if he's ok???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2006, 10:52 AM~5979070
> *anybody know if he's ok???
> *


who? you going to bag the impala?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:53 AM~5979078
> *who?  you going to bag the impala?
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2006, 10:55 AM~5979094
> *what's up
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2006, 01:31 AM~5970041
> *The Chrome Incident
> starring Dj Latin and Death Dealer :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yall are some crazy mofos! ahahahahahaha poor Latin! my bad homie!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where did dj latin go?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2006, 10:57 AM~5979109
> *where did dj latin go?
> *



hidin'


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anonymous huh? :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)<<----djlatin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 09:14 AM~5978874
> *Mexican fishermen found after 11 months at sea
> 
> http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews....&src=rss&rpc=22
> *


dayum thats crazy!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 09:18 AM~5978890
> *i came in late, just getting to work now.
> :biggrin:
> *


slacker!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2006, 11:00 AM~5979125
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)<<----djlatin
> *


What's up little man. Had to do some stuff at work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 16 2006, 09:23 AM~5978909
> *damm i thought i was reading cathy's replies for a second......lol
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 11:01 AM~5979143
> *x2 :roflmao:
> *


x3


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:01 AM~5979134
> *What's up little man.  Had to do some stuff at work.
> *


pooping? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 16 2006, 09:28 AM~5978936
> *sounds like you got your weekend set.....not sure what's up yet, so far just helping a friend w/her wedding center pieces, you know how mexicans do it.....all the girls.....drinks.....centerpieces might be a little lopsided but it'll be alright
> *


weekend...?? thats all happening thursday tomorrow night. with all that ill probably sleep all weekend. :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

orale!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2006, 11:02 AM~5979151
> *pooping?  :0
> *


Nope, I already dropped some Noe's early this morning


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2006, 10:02 AM~5979151
> *pooping?  :0
> *


 :barf: :banghead: :burn:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:05 AM~5979170
> *Nope, I already dropped some Noe's early this morning
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey noe...where you been hiding???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:05 AM~5979170
> *Nope, I already dropped some Noe's early this morning
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

found it on a mustang board and shes hot so im sharing :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she aight, i prefer em a little thicker with some big nalgas.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

she is pretty.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 10:10 AM~5979210
> *hey noe...where you been hiding???
> *


in the bikes forum, all other forums are :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 11:19 AM~5979267
> *she is pretty.
> *


AGREE I'D KNOCK THE DUST OFF THAT PU$$Y
:angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 11:23 AM~5979299
> *AGREE I'D KNOCK THE DUST OFF THAT PU$$Y
> :angel:
> *



x20


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2006, 10:22 AM~5979286
> *in the bikes forum, all other forums are :thumbsdown:
> *


oh ok.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

;klasjdfpoiuhwejrnpwdfihopixcu


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:23 AM~5979299
> *AGREE I'D KNOCK THE DUST OFF THAT PU$$Y
> :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2006, 11:26 AM~5979321
> *;klasjdfpoiuhwejrnpwdfihopixcu
> *


you still pedalling in el valle?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 10:17 AM~5979246
> *she aight, i prefer em a little thicker with some big nalgas.
> 
> *



its all good, i dont discriminate really :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:28 AM~5979342
> *you still pedalling in el valle?
> *


huh? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 11:17 AM~5979246
> *she aight, i prefer em a little thicker with some big nalgas.
> 
> *


hrny's got some big nalgas. come over again and i'll show you that pic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 16 2006, 11:38 AM~5979440
> *huh? :uh:
> *


Talking about bikes, I remember that bully kid that stole your watch and would push you around. LOL Whatever happened to him?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 11:42 AM~5979474
> *hrny's got some big nalgas.  come over again and i'll show you that pic
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who the fuck is don rucker


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 10:50 AM~5979552
> *who the fuck is don rucker
> *



:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sound like a porn star


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 11:50 AM~5979552
> *who the fuck is don rucker
> *


Don Rucker's Tire & Wheel
6432 Gulf Fwy
Houston, TX 77023
(713) 923-2859


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they did the drop on the blazer i had. been lifting and dropping trucks going back to late 80's. damn im getting old.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: DA MAN said meeting.. with bbq.. im just going for bbq..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bar b q balls


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:42 AM~5979474
> *hrny's got some big nalgas.  come over again and i'll show you that pic
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: youre such a liar! hush your mouth!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 10:45 AM~5979505
> *Talking about bikes, I remember that bully kid that stole your watch and would push you around.  LOL  Whatever happened to him?
> *


wth?? :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 12:05 PM~5979634
> *bar b q balls
> *


triple nutts??? 

try Ernest over on C.E. King ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think i remember u sent me todon rucker last time big pimp. they wanted about 1200 to lower my truck back then i said ok let me go get the check book from the truck and i burned off


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 12:11 PM~5979671
> *i think i remember u sent me todon rucker last time big pimp. they wanted about 1200 to lower my truck back then i said ok let me go get the check book from the truck and i burned off
> *



:roflmao: 

1200 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i know that isnt much to you kingpins but for small time hard working man like myself its alot of money


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

just got out of my 6 month review with the boss man. Nice juicy raise and more responsibilities with promise of promotion before the next review. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 12:20 PM~5979730
> *i know that isnt much to you kingpins but for small time hard working man like myself its alot of money
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 11:11 AM~5979671
> *i think i remember u sent me todon rucker last time big pimp. they wanted about 1200 to lower my truck back then i said ok let me go get the check book from the truck and i burned off
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 11:24 AM~5979752
> *just got out of my 6 month review with the boss man. Nice juicy raise and more responsibilities with promise of promotion before the next review.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thats awesome! congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE PASADENA CAR SHOW SUNDAY 20,06
I'LL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE I'LL BE HAVING A BOOTH THERE AT THE CAR SHOW................ :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2006, 10:45 AM~5979866
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE PASADENA CAR SHOW SUNDAY 20,06
> I'LL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE I'LL BE HAVING A BOOTH THERE AT THE CAR SHOW................ :biggrin:
> *


EMPIRE will be there...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 12:11 PM~5979671
> *i think i remember u sent me todon rucker last time big pimp. they wanted about 1200 to lower my truck back then i said ok let me go get the check book from the truck and i burned off
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 11:47 AM~5979883
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2006, 12:45 PM~5979866
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE PASADENA CAR SHOW SUNDAY 20,06
> I'LL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE I'LL BE HAVING A BOOTH THERE AT THE CAR SHOW................ :biggrin:
> *




what do you sell?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 12:28 PM~5979778
> *:cheesy: thats awesome! congrats! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 12:02 PM~5979989
> *thanks!
> *


what kinda work do you do?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im bored. leave me alone!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Graphic Design... at a ticket printing company.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 01:08 PM~5980040
> *im bored. leave me alone!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 01:06 PM~5980019
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 16 2006, 10:17 AM~5979246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 12:17 PM~5980100
> *:roflmao:
> *



I might of missed something.....


4 what is all you need?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 16 2006, 01:24 PM~5980164
> *I might of missed something.....
> 4 what is all you need?
> *



:roflmao: 

switches..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 12:25 PM~5980172
> *:roflmao:
> 
> switches..
> *



oh :0 











I agree :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 12:17 PM~5980097
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 01:26 PM~5980182
> *:buttkick:
> *


KINKY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 12:47 PM~5980350
> *KINKY
> *


 :0  :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hny likes it kinky


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY GUYS SORRY TO BOTHER YOU BUT I NEED SOME HELP. MY BABY SISTER MOVED TO HOUSTON 3 MONTHS AGO. SHE IS A DOCTOR AT BAYLOR ? I GUESS HOSPITAL OR COLLEGE?? ANY WAYS I TOLD HER TO SERVICE HER CAR EVERY THREE MONTHS. IM A ASE MASTER TECH AND OWN MY OWN SHOP SO I KNOW WHAT IM DOING. YESTERDAY SHE TOOK HER CAR TO SOME SHOP TO GET AN OIL CHANGE AND THEY TOLD HER THE MOTOR WAS GOING TO BLOW UP AND THE TRANNY WAS BAD AND THE DIFFERENTIAL WAS GOING OUT. IM SO PISSED BECAUSE SHE IS PARANOID NOW. :angry: CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GET ME THE NAME OF A REPUTABLE SHOP OR ONE OF YOU GUYS WHO OWN A SHOP. THAT I CAN TRUST TO SEND HER TO, TO GET MAINTENCE DONE FOR HER. SHE WILL BE IN HOUSTON FOR THREE TO FOUR YEARS SO I GOT TO HELP HER FIND A REAL SHOP. THANKS FOR ANY HELP IN ADVANCE.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 16 2006, 02:20 PM~5980470
> *HEY GUYS SORRY TO BOTHER YOU BUT I NEED SOME HELP. MY BABY SISTER MOVED TO HOUSTON 3 MONTHS AGO. SHE IS A DOCTOR AT BAYLOR ? I GUESS HOSPITAL OR COLLEGE?? ANY WAYS I TOLD HER TO SERVICE HER CAR EVERY THREE MONTHS. IM A ASE MASTER TECH AND OWN MY OWN SHOP SO I KNOW WHAT IM DOING. YESTERDAY SHE TOOK HER CAR TO SOME SHOP TO GET AN OIL CHANGE AND THEY TOLD HER THE MOTOR WAS GOING TO BLOW UP AND THE TRANNY WAS BAD AND THE DIFFERENTIAL WAS GOING OUT. IM SO PISSED BECAUSE SHE IS PARANOID NOW. :angry:  CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GET ME THE NAME OF A REPUTABLE SHOP OR ONE OF YOU GUYS WHO OWN A SHOP. THAT I CAN TRUST TO SEND HER TO, TO GET MAINTENCE DONE FOR HER. SHE WILL BE IN HOUSTON FOR THREE TO FOUR YEARS SO I GOT TO HELP HER FIND A REAL SHOP. THANKS FOR ANY HELP IN ADVANCE.
> *



That sucks. what part of town is she at?


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 12:23 PM~5980486
> *That sucks. what part of town is she at?
> *


WHERE EVER BAYLOR COLLEGE IS OR HOSPITAL???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 16 2006, 01:27 PM~5980508
> *WHERE EVER BAYLOR COLLEGE IS OR HOSPITAL???
> *


that would prob be downtown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 16 2006, 02:27 PM~5980508
> *WHERE EVER BAYLOR COLLEGE IS OR HOSPITAL???
> *



oh, medical center? maybe our friendly local x-ray tech (Lone Star) knows the area better than any of us...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im stumped.. my daily goes to dealer, so i wouldnt know of a shop that works on newer cars. try better business bureau maybe? :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 16 2006, 01:20 PM~5980470
> *HEY GUYS SORRY TO BOTHER YOU BUT I NEED SOME HELP. MY BABY SISTER MOVED TO HOUSTON 3 MONTHS AGO. SHE IS A DOCTOR AT BAYLOR ? I GUESS HOSPITAL OR COLLEGE?? ANY WAYS I TOLD HER TO SERVICE HER CAR EVERY THREE MONTHS. IM A ASE MASTER TECH AND OWN MY OWN SHOP SO I KNOW WHAT IM DOING. YESTERDAY SHE TOOK HER CAR TO SOME SHOP TO GET AN OIL CHANGE AND THEY TOLD HER THE MOTOR WAS GOING TO BLOW UP AND THE TRANNY WAS BAD AND THE DIFFERENTIAL WAS GOING OUT. IM SO PISSED BECAUSE SHE IS PARANOID NOW. :angry:  CAN SOMEONE PLEASE GET ME THE NAME OF A REPUTABLE SHOP OR ONE OF YOU GUYS WHO OWN A SHOP. THAT I CAN TRUST TO SEND HER TO, TO GET MAINTENCE DONE FOR HER. SHE WILL BE IN HOUSTON FOR THREE TO FOUR YEARS SO I GOT TO HELP HER FIND A REAL SHOP. THANKS FOR ANY HELP IN ADVANCE.
> *




for general maintenance, i like meineke, check out their website. they got shops all over houston.

for transmissions, COTTMAN is the place. i've had 3 done by them and my girl had the powerglide in her 63 done by them. my bro just had his muncie 4 spd done by them too. check out their website too. there is one on chimney rock/gulfton, right by 59 in the galleria area.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue7_@Aug 16 2006, 02:27 PM~5980508
> *WHERE EVER BAYLOR COLLEGE IS OR HOSPITAL???
> *


year/model of the car?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2006, 01:16 PM~5980449
> *hny likes it kinky
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 16 2006, 02:49 PM~5980669
> *for general maintenance, i like meineke, check out their website.  they got shops all over houston.
> 
> for transmissions, COTTMAN is the place.  i've had 3 done by them and my girl had the powerglide in her 63 done by them.  my bro just had his muncie 4 spd done by them too.  check out their website too.  there is one on chimney rock/gulfton, right by 59 in the galleria area.
> *


you ever do mechanic work?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 16 2006, 01:21 PM~5980141
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> after this past sunday, I'm barbecued OUT....Michael made some bacon wrapped peppers w/cheese....mmmmhhhmmm...and some bacon wrapped shrimp....damn good.
> what's up dena :wave:
> ...


he stole my recipe 

Wut up girl!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 12:07 PM~5979642
> *:roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao: youre such a liar! hush your mouth!
> *


ok :uh: 

they'll be talmbout yonalgotas soon :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 01:53 PM~5980704
> *ok  :uh:
> 
> they'll be talmbout yonalgotas soon  :angry:
> *


yea i called you a liar!!! :angry: 


who is they?!?!?! :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 02:51 PM~5980682
> *:angel:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 02:54 PM~5980708
> *:cheesy:
> *


blue 7, my boy 87 cutty aka ellie pm'ed me to ask you for pics of your sis, i said i can't do that out of respect. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 02:55 PM~5980716
> *yea i called you a liar!!! :angry:
> who is they?!?!?! :ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 02:55 PM~5980716
> *yea i called you a liar!!! :angry:
> who is they?!?!?! :ugh:
> *


sic713 & sixt8imp; I'm going to get provokito to make a t'shirt of it so that people will realize that i'm not lying.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 01:57 PM~5980729
> *blue 7, my boy 87 cutty aka ellie pm'ed me to ask you for pics of your sis, i said i can't do that out of respect.   :angry:
> *


*PWNED*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:58 PM~5980738
> *sic713 & sixt8imp; I'm going to get provokito to make a t'shirt of it so that people will realize that i'm not lying.
> *


 :0 make sure you cut me out of the pics if I'm in them .... I'm just an innocent by-stander :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 16 2006, 03:02 PM~5980760
> *:0 make sure you cut me out of the pics if I'm in them .... I'm just an innocent by-stander :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


nah, it was when i was behind her and she was shake shake shake them nalgas to your cd that was playing that night.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 16 2006, 03:02 PM~5980757
> *youre fired!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 01:56 PM~5980723
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 02:04 PM~5980769
> *oh really...:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> youre fired!!!  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 01:58 PM~5980738
> *sic713 & sixt8imp; I'm going to get provokito to make a t'shirt of it so that people will realize that i'm not lying.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 01:58 PM~5980732
> *:ugh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:58 PM~5980738
> *sic713 & sixt8imp; I'm going to get provokito to make a t'shirt of it so that people will realize that i'm not lying.
> *


tshirt of what? im lost.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 03:07 PM~5980787
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'mma wear it to Latin Kustoms car show on the 3rd :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Front of shirt is going to say... "got mix?" back is going to have yo'nalgotas pic and with a caption "got nalgas?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 03:03 PM~5980763
> *nah, it was when i was behind her and she was shake shake shake them nalgas to your cd that was playing that night.
> *



how much shipped?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 16 2006, 02:02 PM~5980760
> *:0 make sure you cut me out of the pics if I'm in them .... I'm just an innocent by-stander :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:03 PM~5980763
> *nah, it was when i was behind her and she was shake shake shake them nalgas to your cd that was playing that night.
> *


i dont remember that... :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:10 PM~5980813
> *I'mma wear it to Latin Kustoms car show on the 3rd  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Front of shirt is going to say...  "got mix?"  back is going to have yo'nalgotas pic and with a caption "got nalgas?"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fker you BETTER NOT!!! :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 03:10 PM~5980814
> *how much shipped?
> *


for you.....


ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 03:11 PM~5980822
> *i dont remember that... :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


probably cause of the beer??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 












:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 03:11 PM~5980822
> *i dont remember that... :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


I don't either


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 03:12 PM~5980831
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fker you BETTER NOT!!!  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angel: ~pics of t-shirt and dj wearing it will be posted soon~


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 16 2006, 03:16 PM~5980853
> *I don't either
> *


You two were on some vitamina P-2 that night. I snuck a snapshot on the downlow for the homies. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 02:10 PM~5980814
> *how much shipped?
> *


you too!!! 

:nono: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 03:16 PM~5980858
> *:ugh:
> *


"you all trying to chingalay me?"

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 02:13 PM~5980838
> *probably cause of the beer??
> *


no thats liquor. beer im pretty good. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 03:10 PM~5980813
> *I'mma wear it to Latin Kustoms car show on the 3rd  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Front of shirt is going to say...  "got mix?"  back is going to have yo'nalgotas pic and with a caption "got nalgas?"
> *


can you do that in a hat? how much shipped?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:16 PM~5980856
> *:angel:  ~pics of t-shirt and dj wearing it will be posted soon~
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i know your bullshittin...but just in case YOU BETTER NOT!!! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:17 PM~5980864
> *You two were on some vitamina P-2 that night.  I snuck a snapshot on the downlow for the homies.  :cheesy:
> *


fker!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 02:18 PM~5980876
> *can you do that in a hat?  how much shipped?
> *


 :buttkick: no more burritos for you! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 03:20 PM~5980897
> *:buttkick: no more burritos for you!  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no eating here tonight, no eating here tonight

youre on a diet.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 03:23 PM~5980914
> *no eating here tonight, no eating here tonight
> 
> youre on a diet.......
> *


who told you? 

im going on da south beach diet.. gonna be skinny by this time next year. heffas better be nice to me now..cause imma be big headed then.

gangsta!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 01:52 PM~5980699
> *you ever do mechanic work?
> *



yup. im mechanically inclined homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 02:25 PM~5980926
> *who told you?
> 
> im going on da south beach diet..  gonna be skinny by this time next year.  heffas better be nice to me now..cause imma be big headed then.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 03:28 PM~5980953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 03:17 PM~5980865
> *you too!!!
> 
> :nono:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *



couldnt help it... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 03:18 PM~5980876
> *can you do that in a hat?  how much shipped?
> *


Yeah i'm sure provok can do that but you'll look like a Mouseketeer with a nalga on each side of that cap. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 03:31 PM~5980971
> *Yeah i'm sure provok can do that but you'll look like a Mouseketeer with a nalga on each side of that cap.  LOL
> *


i sense a photoshop coming soon. 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 16 2006, 03:26 PM~5980941
> *yup.  im mechanically inclined homie.  :biggrin:
> *


You know how to work pistons?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 02:30 PM~5980962
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


dont get too skinny...skinny guys are not cute. :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 03:31 PM~5980974
> *i sense a photoshop coming soon.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 02:30 PM~5980965
> *couldnt help it...  :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:31 PM~5980971
> *Yeah i'm sure provok can do that but you'll look like a Mouseketeer with a nalga on each side of that cap.  LOL
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!

latin how long have you had the pic??? just watch now all of a sudden you'll get a chance to get around and scan it. :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*New Policy for Latino Employees must take effect immediately!!! 

Several visitors to our office have brought to our attention that our Spanish-speaking employees commonly use offensive language. Such behavior, in addition to violating firm practices, is highly Unprofessional, offensive both to visitors and employees, and will not be tolerated. We have decided to implement a series of rules in our office and would expect them to be applied. 

It is expected that ALL employees immediately adhere to these rules: 

1 - Words like "cabron", "ah chingado", "como chingas", and other such expressions will not be used for emphasis, no matter how heated the discussion may get. 

2 - Non important matters should not be addressed to as "pendejadas". 

3 - You will not say "la cago" when someone makes a mistake, or "ya cago el palo" if you see someone being reprimanded. All forms and derivatives of the word "cagar" are inappropriate in our environment. 

4 - Lack of determination will not be referred to as "falta de huevos", nor will a person with lack of initiative be referred to as "pendejo","mandilon". 

5 - No Manager or Supervisor, under any circumstances, will be referred to as "hijo de la chingada" or "ese cabron". 

6 - When a proposal is presented, the term "estas son babosadas" Must not be used. 

7 - Unusual or creative brainstorming meetings will not be referred to as "pinche chingaderas". 

8- Do not say "como jode" if a person is persistent, or "se jodio" if somebody is going through a difficult situation. Furthermore, you must not say "puta madre", or "esto ya valio madre" when matters become complicated in your line of work. 

9 - When asking someone to leave you alone, you should not say "vete a la chingada cabron" 

10- Do not substitute "?que Chingados quieres?" for "may I help you?" 

11- When leaving the office, using the term "me voy a la chingada" is not proper. 

12- When any office equipment fails, it must be reported as "it broke down", not as "esta chingadera valio madre". 

13- Last but not least, after reading this memo, please do not say "me voy a limpiar el culo con esto". Just keep it clean and file properly. 

GRACIAS ! EL PINCHE HUMAN RESOURCES DEPARTMENT*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 03:34 PM~5980997
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> latin how long have you had the pic??? just watch now all of a sudden you'll get a chance to get around and scan it. :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm going to look for it tonight in my album collection. will take a while to go through them but i'll find it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:32 PM~5980976
> *You know how to work pistons?
> *




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 16 2006, 03:37 PM~5981017
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 03:35 PM~5981005
> *I'm going to look for it tonight in my album collection.  will take a while to go through them but i'll find it.
> *


i got big scanner.. so no matter how big the nalgas i can scan it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:38 PM~5981029
> *:dunno:
> *





no mames buey.com/nomedigasesosgroseros


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 02:35 PM~5981005
> *I'm going to look for it tonight in my album collection.  will take a while to go through them but i'll find it.
> *


dont worry bout it! you dont have to do all that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 02:39 PM~5981034
> *i got big scanner..  so no matter how big the nalgas i can scan it.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

arrest in jon bonet ramsey murder.. 
http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/08/16/ramsey.arrest/index.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 04:00 PM~5981110
> *dont worry bout it! you dont have to do all that.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 04:09 PM~5981166
> *arrest in jon bonet ramsey murder..
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/08/16/ramsey.arrest/index.html
> *


For a second there I thought that they dug up her mother and put her bones in a cell. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 04:12 PM~5981182
> *For a second there I thought that they dug up her mother and put her bones in a cell.  lol
> *


nope, folks starting to look innocent.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

unless its the dad that got busted in thailand?

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 04:22 PM~5981226
> *unless its the dad that got busted in thailand?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Probably banging young chicks. That's why old gringos go to thailand.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 04:22 PM~5981231
> *Probably banging young chicks.  That's why old gringos go to thailand.
> *


or boys.. damn pervs.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 04:22 PM~5981231
> *Probably banging young chicks.  That's why old gringos go to thailand.
> *


COCHINOS...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2006, 03:34 PM~5980998
> *New Policy for Latino Employees must take effect immediately!!!
> 
> Several visitors to our office have brought to our attention that our Spanish-speaking employees commonly use offensive language. Such behavior, in addition to violating firm practices, is highly Unprofessional, offensive both to visitors and employees, and will not be tolerated. We have decided to implement a series of rules in our office and would expect them to be applied.
> ...




:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i feel sick.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 04:56 PM~5981370
> *i feel sick.
> *


ok.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2006, 03:56 PM~5981370
> *i feel sick.
> *



not me


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star what kind of truck u have am fixing to up grade my truck from a 6" suspension to a 12"suspension lift maybe my parts would fit yours i also have the stock spindles i have a 2005 gmc sierra 1500


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Can someone PM me details for the show this weekend?? please...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 16 2006, 03:10 PM~5981448
> *lone star what kind of truck u have am fixing to up grade my truck from a 6" suspension to a 12"suspension lift maybe my parts would fit yours i also have the stock spindles i have a  2005 gmc sierra 1500
> *


i have a 2002 silverado ext cab stepside. it has a 3/4 drop on it and i have 22s with 265 35 22. between the tire size and the drop kit the truck rides like shit. and u feel every little bump.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

even if you lift your truck up is still going to be a rough ride i have a 6"suspension lift and with 20 with an all terraine tire 305 55 20 the way they going to do my next suspension lifth is going to have air bags from an 18 wheeler so is going to go 12 inches higher than the 12 in suspension in total of 24" higher


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 16 2006, 03:38 PM~5981557
> *even if you lift your truck up is still going to be a rough ride i have a 6"suspension lift and with 20 with an all terraine tire 305 55 20 the way they going to do my next suspension lifth is going to have air bags from an 18 wheeler so is going to go 12 inches higher than the 12 in suspension in total of 24" higher
> *


damn homie u riding high. i was wanting more of a lift back to stock suspension like i said i have all the stock stuff just looking for someone to maybe put it back together. if i can get air ride at a decent price i might go that route just have to see what the funds look like


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 04:39 PM~5981564
> *damn homie u riding high. i was wanting more of a lift back to stock suspension like i said i have all the stock stuff just looking for someone to maybe put it back together. if i can get air ride at a decent price i might go that route just have to see what the funds look like
> *



that should be no problem for a big balla like u....so if ur gonna get 26's u gonna be selling tha 22's??????


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

go to juiced customs his pretty good with prices


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i have save a lot of money with instalation i have save at least 3000. with him


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 16 2006, 03:43 PM~5981590
> *that should be no problem for a big balla like u....so if ur gonna get 26's u gonna be selling tha 22's??????
> *


the 26s was a joke. i cant afford that remember im a working man. took me 3 yrs to save up for my 22s....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 16 2006, 03:45 PM~5981611
> *go to juiced customs his pretty good with prices
> *


i didnt know zefe was still in business thought he retired...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i get a good discount prices at 4 wheel parts too


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

he still around he just a a lil boy about 4 months ago


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 04:47 PM~5981628
> *the 26s was a joke. i cant afford that remember im a working man. took me 3 yrs to save up for my 22s....
> *



lol....yea i feel ya on that....it sux being a working man and still be broke as a joke. shit someone needs to throw a poker nite so that i can try to win some money....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im down for a poker night whenever. i went to casino last friday and stung for 4 bills


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up g-bodyman???? so when we seeing tha regal?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 04:51 PM~5981656
> *im down for a poker night whenever. i went to casino last friday and stung for 4 bills
> *



no shit damn i havent been to the casino for like a minute...ive been wanting to go and lose my money...lol, but yea im down for a poker nite too....its wheneva


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

let me know im always down to take someones money and drink beer


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

who is going to show this weekend


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 16 2006, 04:54 PM~5981690
> *who is going to show this weekend
> *



at the mall?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard vato-zone aka auto zone is supposed to be on and popping this saturday night. htown riders you too can go and witness my silver 64 rag hop against joe's purple 63 rag. thats right.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 04:54 PM~5981689
> *let me know im always down to take someones money and drink beer
> *



alright thats cool....ill do that.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how many car shows going onthis weekend? havent been in houston scence the houston car show


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 04:56 PM~5981703
> *i heard vato-zone aka auto zone is supposed to be on and popping this saturday night. htown riders you too can go and witness my silver 64 rag hop against joe's purple 63 rag. thats right.
> *



im ready for money ill even put money on it!

:0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 16 2006, 04:54 PM~5981690
> *who is going to show this weekend
> *



ill be there....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 16 2006, 04:57 PM~5981710
> *how many car shows going onthis weekend? havent been in houston scence the houston car show
> *



you got two more commin up within a few weeks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

me and joe made a bet that he cannot smash his continental kit on the ground. if it smashes then i will pay him, if it doesnt smash the kit is getting painted and going on my car. dont miss this event.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 04:56 PM~5981703
> *i heard vato-zone aka auto zone is supposed to be on and popping this saturday night. htown riders you too can go and witness my silver 64 rag hop against joe's purple 63 rag. thats right.
> *



hey after that we should go to joe's and play cards, that way i can take his money again.....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 16 2006, 03:59 PM~5981726
> *hey after that we should go to joe's and play cards, that way i can take his money again.....lol
> *


i will let him know when i talk to him i usually call all my hoes around 8pm at night to check up on them ill tell him then


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

where is vato zone will try to make it there


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thats whats up!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 04:58 PM~5981721
> *me and joe made a bet that he cannot smash his continental kit on the ground. if it smashes then i will pay him, if it doesnt smash the kit is getting painted and going on my car. dont miss this event.
> *



ill be sure to have front row seats for that.....


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 16 2006, 04:51 PM~5981663
> *whats up g-bodyman???? so when we seeing tha regal?
> *


What up you will see it soon


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 16 2006, 05:04 PM~5981756
> *What up you will see it soon
> *



cool....i cant wait to see the complete look. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


so whats going down this weekend besides the car show sunday?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 16 2006, 12:51 PM~5980682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huh.. wtf did i do now


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 16 2006, 05:35 PM~5981927
> *wut it do htown
> *


 whats up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

marcustoms is now a distributor for cce hydraulics and air systems he dose have some parts in stock I don't have prices give him a call 281-209-9550


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

waz up big bird did u find the lac u were looking for


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea I found one real cheap but gotta wait on word from owner fleetwood coupe


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Well i got offically banned from LIL at work. Guess i'll just have to catch up on things when i get home from work.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 16 2006, 06:43 PM~5982281
> *Well i got offically banned from LIL at work. Guess i'll just have to catch up on things when i get home from work.
> *



my condolences homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2006, 05:40 PM~5982266
> *yea I found one real cheap but gotta wait on word from owner fleetwood coupe
> *


like this???










:0


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY GUYS I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU FOR THE HELP I GOT SEVERAL OPTIONS NOW. THANKS AGAIN FOR GIVING A SHIT MOST PEOPLE WOULDNT :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 15 2006, 03:04 PM~5974225
> *naw i had a blue cuttlass.....yeah i remember the blue lac.....lol.....i remember  clowning some cat real bad he was with his chick...a week later my cutt was stolen.......i found it like another 3 days later...it was spray painted "dont clown me at richmon"  i guess i made himn feel so stupid in front of his chick he had to do that...it was cool came back a week ater with all new setup and repainted the car.......lol...all the took where hydros and batts.
> *



stupid asshole...got mad over some switches :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 16 2006, 07:43 PM~5982281
> *Well i got offically banned from LIL at work. Guess i'll just have to catch up on things when i get home from work.
> *



another one bites the dust...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2006, 06:22 PM~5981849
> *bullshit
> 
> huh.. wtf did i do now*




you always in the mix bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2006, 08:38 PM~5982658
> *like this???THATS NICE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 09:15 PM~5983292
> *
> *


That is a bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 16 2006, 07:43 PM~5982281
> *Well i got offically banned from LIL at work. Guess i'll just have to catch up on things when i get home from work.
> *


HAPPENED TO ME ABOUT A YEAR AGO. :angry: BUT FUKK EM. GOT A NEW JOB. BOUT TO HIT BALLER STATUS  WANNA BE LIKE PAT.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

after catching me on LIL.. my boss check out LIL and just said "just stay away from OFF TOPIC and i dont care" lol


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 16 2006, 09:37 PM~5983491
> *after catching me on LIL.. my boss check out LIL and just said "just stay away from OFF TOPIC and i dont care"    lol
> *


 :thumbsup: What up Danny have you thrown any more belts on the Impala.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

MAN I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YALL BUT IT WA HOT AS HELL TODAY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 16 2006, 09:34 PM~5983465
> *HAPPENED TO ME ABOUT A YEAR AGO.  :angry:  BUT FUKK EM.  GOT A NEW JOB.  BOUT TO HIT BALLER STATUS   WANNA BE LIKE PAT.
> *





:ugh: no you dont, stay in school


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 16 2006, 09:08 PM~5983666
> *:ugh:  no you dont, stay in school
> *


school is for squares


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 16 2006, 07:49 PM~5983108
> *you always in the mix bro!!!  :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it..
cuz im a young black growin up in the hood with no father figure..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 16 2006, 10:41 PM~5983528
> *:thumbsup: What up Danny have you thrown any more belts on the Impala.
> *


naw. 68 been just fine.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 12:41 AM~5984240
> *tell me about it..
> cuz im a young black growin up in the hood with no father figure..
> *


if you mom hot.. we can see what i can do about that!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Is anyone going to Conrad's show? I really wanna go, but i'm low on info. I can't find it in Show and Events......anyone???


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 17 2006, 07:53 AM~5985312
> *Is anyone going to Conrad's show? I really wanna go, but i'm low on info. I can't find it in Show and Events......anyone???
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5867552


:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whassup suckas, chumps


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 16 2006, 06:43 PM~5982281
> *Well i got offically banned from LIL at work. Guess i'll just have to catch up on things when i get home from work.
> *


that sucks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 05:28 AM~5985099
> *if you mom hot.. we can see what i can do about that!
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

KINDA QUIET. HMMM


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

no shit. guess ppl are actually working today...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Aug 16 2006, 06:43 PM~5982281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 16 2006, 11:41 PM~5984240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, just on myspace....  what's up monica :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 09:57 AM~5985693
> *no shit. guess ppl are actually working today...
> *


not me.. we slow, trying not to fall asleep.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 10:04 AM~5985742
> *:0
> tight cadi
> awww....houston cares GOOD THING YOU GUYS AREN'T FROM LOUISIANA
> ...



 

YES

:angry: 

 :biggrin: 

:biggrin: 

:0 

myspace... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 09:04 AM~5985742
> *naw, just on myspace....   what's up monica :wave:
> *


yea i knew thats where you were. :biggrin: 


hey mrs 20 quotes. :wave:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 09:08 AM~5985770
> *
> 
> YES
> ...



SKILLS....MAD PROPS.... :biggrin: 

MYSPACE BLOCKED AT WORK, HUH?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it 5 yet?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 10:12 AM~5985797
> *is it 5 yet?!?!?!?!?!
> *


yup, you can go home now.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 10:12 AM~5985790
> *SKILLS....MAD PROPS.... :biggrin:
> 
> MYSPACE BLOCKED AT WORK, HUH?
> *



:roflmao: 
NOPE. nothing blocked here... I have the only 2 computers in the company that arent monitored or blocked...  :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Good morning everyone, its almost Friday.

Juan KT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 09:13 AM~5985801
> *yup, you can go home now.
> *


 :cheesy: 

i wish! got that boxing fight i gotta go to. we're takin customers so i kinda have to go. plus ole boy is hot so im down for that. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

oh and suppose to go to toc tonight but i may not end up going...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 17 2006, 09:15 AM~5985815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S RIGHT YOU GOT LIKE A WHOLE WEEKEND PLANNED FOR TONIGHT, LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i thought about going to conrads show..but im gonna be boozing fri and sat nite.. so dont think i'd be wanting to sit in hot sun with hang over on top of that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 09:21 AM~5985869
> *THAT'S RIGHT YOU GOT LIKE A WHOLE WEEKEND PLANNED FOR TONIGHT, LOL
> *


 :roflmao: for real. but im gettin too old to party during the week. im worthless at work the next day.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

MICHAEL WORK SATURDAYS IT'S HARD TO GO OUT OF TOWN AFTERWARDS, I DON'T THINK WE'RE GOING TO THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 09:22 AM~5985877
> *i thought about going to conrads show..but im gonna be boozing fri and sat nite.. so dont think i'd be wanting to sit in hot sun with hang over on top of that.
> *


youd feel like this :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 10:24 AM~5985895
> *:roflmao: for real. but im gettin too old to party during the week. im worthless at work the next day.
> *


you ain't neva lie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 10:24 AM~5985895
> *:roflmao: for real. but im gettin too old to party during the week. im worthless at work the next day.
> *


and your hardly useful on normal days when your 100%


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 17 2006, 09:33 AM~5985936
> *you ain't neva lie
> *


 :roflmao: you know what im talkin bout...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 09:38 AM~5985953
> *and your hardly useful on normal days when your 100%
> *


 :roflmao: kiss my ass!!! 

i work around here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 10:42 AM~5985979
> *:roflmao: kiss my ass!!!
> 
> i work around here.
> *


muah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060817/ap_on_...jonbenet_ramsey


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 09:43 AM~5985983
> *muah
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 10:45 AM~5985993
> *http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060817/ap_on_...jonbenet_ramsey
> *



that is one creepy looking mofo... looks like they took him straight out of one of them killer pshyco movies.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 09:45 AM~5985993
> *http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060817/ap_on_...jonbenet_ramsey
> *


he looks like a pedophile. :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 17 2006, 09:49 AM~5986013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep that poor, little girl, they should hang him upside down in a cell by his balls :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 09:49 AM~5986013
> *that is one creepy looking mofo... looks like they took him straight out of one of them killer pshyco movies.
> 
> 
> ...


that movie from alfred hitchcock.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 09:50 AM~5986019
> *yep that poor, little girl, they should hang him upside down in a cell by his balls :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: he needs to be someones prison bitch first. 

i cant believe its been 10 years that shes been dead.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

who thinks this guy is a nutcase weirdo that didnt have anything to do with the murder....


I think he might not have been the one... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me of kevin spacey in se7en..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 09:56 AM~5986059
> *who thinks this guy is a nutcase weirdo that didnt have anything to do with the murder....
> I think he might not have been the one...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



I actually started thinking that when I read that he researched the case for a book...either way he's crazy b/c if he didn't do it, he certainly had fantasies about doing it, either way string him up :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 09:56 AM~5986059
> *who thinks this guy is a nutcase weirdo that didnt have anything to do with the murder....
> I think he might not have been the one...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i thought of that too. police just tryin to point the blame on someone so they could close the case. what was he doin in thailand?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sure makes cops and prosecutors and media look foolish now.. after all the finger pointing at the parents.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 09:59 AM~5986086
> *reminds me of kevin spacey in se7en..
> 
> 
> ...


that movie is soo sad. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 11:04 AM~5986122
> *i thought of that too. police just tryin to point the blame on someone so they could close the case. what was he doin in thailand?
> *


he was wanted in california for unrelated sexual assault charges. he fled country before trial came up.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 10:04 AM~5986122
> *i thought of that too. police just tryin to point the blame on someone so they could close the case. what was he doin in thailand?
> *



that's where all the weirdo's go, pedophiles, trannies, pervs.....etc.....etc.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 11:04 AM~5986127
> *that movie is soo sad. :tears:
> *



havent seen it... is it out on dvd yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 11:04 AM~5986127
> *that movie is soo sad. :tears:
> *


ending shocked me.. didnt think he'd pop em.. but sho nuff!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 17 2006, 10:05 AM~5986130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: you really need to get some cable :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 11:06 AM~5986137
> *that's where all the weirdo's go, pedophiles, trannies, pervs.....etc.....etc.....
> *


that too.. he was probably thinkin.. "well i have to leave, i might as well go somewhere i dan do little girls and get away with it"


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 10:07 AM~5986149
> *ending shocked me..  didnt think he'd pop em..  but sho nuff!!
> *



HELLO?!?!?!?!?! ELLIE HASN'T SEEN IT YET!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 10:06 AM~5986139
> *havent seen it... is it out on dvd yet?
> *


IT'S AN OLD MOVIE SO DEFINITELY OUT ON DVD.....I VAGUELY REMEMBER IT, I HATE GROSS MOVIES


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 10:06 AM~5986139
> *havent seen it... is it out on dvd yet?
> *


I think I have it somewhere. Dat movie is the shit.

BTW, anyone seen Constantine? pretty good movie too.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 11:08 AM~5986157
> *HELLO?!?!?!?!?!  ELLIE HASN'T SEEN IT YET!!!
> *



I was thinking of another movie... looked it up and I have seen it... :biggrin: 

carry on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bas ass movie!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lunch time..ya'll may carry on without me.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 04:28 AM~5985099
> *if you mom hot.. we can see what i can do about that!
> 
> 
> *


asshole..
my mom gets on here.. shes gunna trip when she sees that


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 17 2006, 10:10 AM~5986174
> *I think I have it somewhere. Dat movie is the shit.
> 
> BTW, anyone seen Constantine? pretty good movie too.
> *


I LOVE THAT MOVIE, THE SARCASM IN IT, I FOUND IT MORE HUMOROUS THAN SCARY, MY FAVORITE PART WAS WHEN HE EXORCISED THE LITTLE GIRL AND WAS LIKE, "I TOLD YOU MOVE THE CAR" TOO FUNNY



> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 10:11 AM~5986175
> *I was thinking of another movie... looked it up and I have seen it...  :biggrin:
> 
> carry on.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 11:11 AM~5986179
> *bas ass movie!
> 
> 
> ...



I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 10:13 AM~5986184
> *asshole..
> my mom gets on here.. shes gunna trip when she sees that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 10:13 AM~5986191
> *I guess.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 10:05 AM~5986130
> *he was wanted in california for unrelated sexual assault charges. he fled country before trial came up.
> *


sick fk.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 10:06 AM~5986137
> *that's where all the weirdo's go, pedophiles, trannies, pervs.....etc.....etc.....
> *


thats true.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 10:06 AM~5986139
> *havent seen it... is it out on dvd yet?
> *


very good movie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 10:07 AM~5986149
> *ending shocked me..  didnt think he'd pop em..  but sho nuff!!
> *


can you blame him after what he did..???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 10:08 AM~5986157
> *HELLO?!?!?!?!?!  ELLIE HASN'T SEEN IT YET!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 17 2006, 10:10 AM~5986174
> *I think I have it somewhere. Dat movie is the shit.
> 
> BTW, anyone seen Constantine? pretty good movie too.
> *


not me. i always forget to pick that movie up when im at the store.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 10:13 AM~5986184
> *asshole..
> my mom gets on here.. shes gunna trip when she sees that
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

You should of done the 20 quotes here...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 10:24 AM~5986261
> *You should of done the 20 quotes here...
> *



I'm telling you, saves time....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 10:24 AM~5986261
> *You should of done the 20 quotes here...
> *


trying to keep my post count up.  :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 11:34 AM~5986313
> *trying to keep my post count up.   :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Legal analyst: break in Ramsey case could be hoax *

http://9news.com/acm_news.aspx?OSGNAME=KUS...47-c589c01ca7bf


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who gives a fuck about that dead girl only reason is cuz shes white.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 11:53 AM~5986406
> *who gives a fuck about that dead girl only reason is  cuz shes white.
> *



:uh: 

troublemaker...


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 09:46 AM~5985640
> *KINDA QUIET.  HMMM
> *


Busy earning my $


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 11:13 AM~5986184
> *asshole..
> my mom gets on here.. shes gunna trip when she sees that
> *


what i say? 

:angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 09:55 AM~5986417
> *Busy earning my $
> *


i aint even left the house yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 11:53 AM~5986406
> *who gives a fuck about that dead girl only reason is  cuz shes white.
> *


 :0 

but thats true.. when blk or mex gurls go missing or get killed. it hardly gets the same media attention.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 11:57 AM~5986434
> *:0
> 
> but thats true..  when blk or mex gurls go missing or get killed. it hardly gets the same media attention.
> *



true...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 11:13 AM~5986184
> *asshole..
> my mom gets on here.. shes gunna trip when she sees that
> *


pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 11:58 AM~5986444
> *pics?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 10:57 AM~5986434
> *:0
> 
> but thats true..  when blk or mex gurls go missing or get killed. it hardly gets the same media attention.
> *


or it could be the money. I'm sure if a rich black or mex kid got killed it would get attention.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 11:55 AM~5986425
> *i aint even left the house yet.  :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 17 2006, 11:59 AM~5986448
> *or it could be the money. I'm sure if a rich black or mex kid got killed it would get attention.
> *


no.. i blame "da man"..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 17 2006, 11:59 AM~5986448
> *or it could be the money. I'm sure if a rich black or mex kid got killed it would get attention.
> *


Sort of like that Aruba chick that is sleeping with the fish. No one has found her but they still bring it up from time to time. If I am taken out due to crime and not found soon, I'll make sure to grab my huevos and shoot the bird with my other hand before I die, so when they find me they'll know *"BASTARDOS WHAT TOOK SOO LONG!"*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 12:04 PM~5986481
> *Sort of like that Aruba chick that is sleeping with the fish.  No one has found her but they still bring it up from time to time.  If I am taken out due to crime and not found soon, I'll make sure to grab my huevos and shoot the bird with my other hand before I die, so when they find me they'll know "BASTARDOS WHAT TOOK SOO LONG!"
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

funny thing last night, I saw a report on some child disease. The way they started was "he was a healthy bouncing baby boy with *blonde hair and blue eyes*" as if that added to his value as a human being.


:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

They are gringos with blue eyes & blonde hair that will be minority soon after mixing with others.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 12:08 PM~5986506
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> funny thing last night, I saw a report on some child disease. The way they started was "he was a healthy bouncing baby boy with blonde hair and blue eyes" as if that added to his value as a human being. :0
> *


think that goes back to hitler.. where he described perfect race as being blonde hair and blue eyed.. funny being that he himself had black hair and brown eyes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 09:59 AM~5986450
> *Must be nice
> *


1st time in 9 months that i had a day like this. no calls yet. 3 more hours to duck out before im done for the day :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 12:16 PM~5986553
> *1st time in 9 months that i had a day like this. no calls yet. 3 more hours to duck out before im done for the day  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 17 2006, 10:34 AM~5986313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree, I think it's b/c her mom had her all up in the beauty pageant mix and folks are so quick to point their fingers and judge like "that's what you get" and then the cops trying to pin it on her parents so quickly, that is why I personally think this case got so much attention.



> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Aug 17 2006, 10:59 AM~5986448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 10:18 AM~5986563
> *
> As a parent/mother, I care
> I*


care about what. aint nothing to care about. it not like any of us actually knew the girl . you think american would give a shit if anything happened to any of us , or our children doubt it. just another statistic.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 11:08 AM~5986506
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> funny thing last night, I saw a report on some child disease. The way they started was "he was a healthy bouncing baby boy with blonde hair and blue eyes" as if that added to his value as a human being.
> ...


Maybe just part of his D-E-S-C-I-P-T-I-O-N? 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 11:14 AM~5986540
> *think that goes back to hitler..  where he described perfect race as being blonde hair and blue eyed..  funny being that he himself had black hair and brown eyes.
> *


I always wondered about that also.......another thing I've always wondered about too but I'll save that for another day


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 11:04 AM~5986481
> *Sort of like that Aruba chick that is sleeping with the fish.  No one has found her but they still bring it up from time to time.  If I am taken out due to crime and not found soon, I'll make sure to grab my huevos and shoot the bird with my other hand before I die, so when they find me they'll know "BASTARDOS WHAT TOOK SOO LONG!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 12:21 PM~5986580
> *Maybe just part of his D-E-S-C-I-P-T-I-O-N?
> I always wondered about that also.......another thing I've always wondered about too but I'll save that for another day
> *




ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 10:52 AM~5986404
> *Legal analyst: break in Ramsey case could be hoax
> 
> http://9news.com/acm_news.aspx?OSGNAME=KUS...47-c589c01ca7bf
> *


big surprise. :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wasup


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 11:21 AM~5986579
> *care about what. aint nothing to care about. it not like any of us actually knew the girl . you think american would give a shit if anything happened to any of us , or our children doubt it.  just another statistic.
> *



Finding the person that did that to an innocent girl. Beat her, sexually assaulted her and then strangled her. A piece of $hit like that needs to be found, I'm sure whoever it was gets off on knowing/thinking they got away w/it. As far as America giving a shit if anything happened to one of our own if that happened, I personally think it would, b/c I would make it give a shit, that missing Aruba chick's mother don't have $hit on me, I would use every resource available legally and illegally to find my babies or whoever hurt them until the day I died.

Again, just my own personal views.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh lord here comes ride for christ c.c


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 11:25 AM~5986605
> *oh lord here  comes ride for christ c.c
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 10:25 AM~5986604
> *Finding the person that did that to an innocent girl.  Beat her, sexually assaulted her and then strangled her.  A piece of $hit like that needs to be found, I'm sure whoever it was gets off on  knowing/thinking they got away w/it.  As far as America giving a shit if anything happened to one of our own if that happened, I personally think it would, b/c I would make it give a shit, that missing Aruba chick's mother don't have $hit on me, I would use every resource available legally and illegally to find my babies or whoever hurt them until the day I died.
> 
> Again, just my own personal views.
> *


slow down. write a book already


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 17 2006, 11:23 AM~5986595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe we should open our own detective agency........"sherlock homies" ? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 12:23 PM~5986595
> *ok
> *


SPELLOWNED


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 17 2006, 10:26 AM~5986613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real christians dont insult others. shame on you , give me 10 holy mary


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 17 2006, 12:24 PM~5986599
> *wasup
> *


El chile, que dice tu neighbor "el bully"


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 11:26 AM~5986615
> *slow down. write a book already
> *



I tend to babble


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 12:24 PM~5986596
> *big surprise. :uh:
> *


legal anylist is trying to chingalay media. all BS, dude looks like pedafile.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey big pimp (sxty8) my homeboy phillip was just asking about you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 12:26 PM~5986615
> *slow down. write a book already
> *


with MULTIPLE quotes. LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 11:27 AM~5986625
> *real christians dont insult others. shame on you , give me 10 holy mary
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 11:25 AM~5986604
> *Finding the person that did that to an innocent girl.  Beat her, sexually assaulted her and then strangled her.  A piece of $hit like that needs to be found, I'm sure whoever it was gets off on  knowing/thinking they got away w/it.  As far as America giving a shit if anything happened to one of our own if that happened, I personally think it would, b/c I would make it give a shit, that missing Aruba chick's mother don't have $hit on me, I would use every resource available legally and illegally to find my babies or whoever hurt them until the day I died.
> 
> Again, just my own personal views.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

from a parents point of view i totally understand.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 11:27 AM~5986619
> *maybe we should open our own detective agency........"sherlock homies" ? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 17 2006, 12:27 PM~5986625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell em im sorry, but i like the ladies.. but he still cool dude.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 12:30 PM~5986650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


dang, don't be a follow, but a leader :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat they lookin for you


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 17 2006, 11:23 AM~5986595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 11:28 AM~5986630
> *legal anylist is trying to chingalay media.  all BS, dude looks like pedafile.
> *


obviously...thats why he ran from the charges in cali.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

lol @ noe and all his smileys!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u going to "Vato zone" saturday nite.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 12:33 PM~5986672
> *lol @ noe and all his smileys!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 12:33 PM~5986678
> *big pimp u going to "Vato zone" saturday nite.
> *


no. plans.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 11:34 AM~5986681
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 10:25 AM~5986605
> *oh lord here  comes ride for christ c.c
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 17 2006, 11:30 AM~5986650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 10:34 AM~5986684
> *no.  plans.
> *


you aint playa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 12:36 PM~5986702
> *you aint playa
> *


NBL going to show up in force?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 10:38 AM~5986708
> *NBL going to show up in force?
> *


the NBL wil be there. i bought a cutlass that im gonna take and i challange anyone to a hop.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 12:36 PM~5986702
> *you aint playa
> *


plans with a gringa.. with big boobs and freckles.. gonna be playing connect the dots! how playa is that??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 12:39 PM~5986719
> *plans with a gringa..  with big boobs and freckles.. gonna be playing connect the dots!  how playa is that??
> *


pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 10:39 AM~5986719
> *plans with a gringa..  with big boobs and freckles.. gonna be playing connect the dots!  how playa is that??
> *


take her with you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 17 2006, 12:40 PM~5986724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, white gurls aint for taking out.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 11:43 AM~5986742
> *monday!  hopefully.
> 
> no, white gurls aint for taking out.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 09:58 AM~5986444
> *pics?
> *


at me casa...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 11:31 AM~5986658
> *pat they lookin for you
> *



fo realz huh

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 10:43 AM~5986742
> *
> 
> no, white gurls aint for taking out.
> *


true.. just fuck em and chunk duece


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hex, did you get my reply?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 17 2006, 12:57 PM~5986781
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 11:43 AM~5986742
> *no, white gurls aint for taking out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

what? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 01:47 PM~5987147
> *what? :angry:
> *


nothing!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

then dont be rollin your eyes at me! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 12:43 PM~5986742
> *monday!  hopefully.
> 
> no, white gurls aint for taking out.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 01:57 PM~5987198
> *then dont be rollin your eyes at me! :angry:
> *


or what?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 02:07 PM~5987259
> *or what?
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 01:07 PM~5987259
> *or what?
> *


 :buttkick: 

dont get hurt....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 02:10 PM~5987285
> *:buttkick:
> 
> dont get hurt....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i took a shit last night at latins house


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Lets go visit Felix, the legend... Whos with me? No crying though.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14377985/
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=280293


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 02:48 PM~5987510
> *i took a shit last night at latins house
> *


congrats. no wonder he's moving.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 12:52 PM~5987543
> *congrats.  no wonder he's moving.
> *


moving sign was already there before i got to it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 02:56 PM~5987567
> *moving sign was already there before i got to it
> *



so did you see _the_ picture?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 12:57 PM~5987575
> *so did you see the picture?
> *


naw. which one..??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 03:02 PM~5987619
> *naw. which one..??
> *


hrnys nalgas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 03:02 PM~5987619
> *naw. which one..??
> *



:dunno: the one Latin has been talking about...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw i forgot.. i think he did too.. he siad sumthing about having to search for it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 03:09 PM~5987671
> *naw i forgot.. i think he did too.. he siad sumthing about having to search for it
> *



so the Myth of the Picture grows..... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 01:21 PM~5987378
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 03:26 PM~5987773
> *:angry:
> *


what?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 01:48 PM~5987514
> *Lets go visit Felix, the legend... Whos with me? No crying though.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14377985/
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 03:03 PM~5987630
> *hrnys nalgas
> *


 :0 

Donde?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 01:57 PM~5987575
> *so did you see the picture?
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 03:28 PM~5987800
> *:buttkick:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 02:11 PM~5987687
> *so the Myth of the Picture grows.....  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


latin needs to quit! yall are probably thinkin i gotta jlo ass or something. once again ill say it....


ITS ALL LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 17 2006, 02:28 PM~5987798
> *:0
> 
> Donde?
> *


oh no. jeff too.  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 02:29 PM~5987805
> *:angel:
> *


i cant believe that YOU were the one to ask bout the picture...!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 03:30 PM~5987808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> latin needs to quit! yall are probably thinkin i gotta jlo ass or something. once again ill say it....
> ITS ALL LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh and i suppose its also a lie that you never wear chones??

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 02:35 PM~5987867
> *oh and i suppose its also a lie that you never wear chones??
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


yes!!!! all lies!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 03:30 PM~5987815
> *oh no. jeff too.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Si Si.

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 03:36 PM~5987879
> *yes!!!! all lies!!!!!  :angel:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 02:43 PM~5987946
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i speak the truth!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i know the truth and i have seen the pics.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 17 2006, 04:13 PM~5988168
> *i know the truth and i  have seen the pics.......
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 17 2006, 03:13 PM~5988168
> *i know the truth and i  have seen the pics.......
> *


 :roflmao: 

so you agree that im right and latin is lying. :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 03:31 PM~5988308
> *:roflmao:
> 
> so you agree that im right and latin is lying.  :cheesy:
> *


nope latin doesnt lie


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

$10 Paypal-ed for said Foto.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2006, 02:48 PM~5987510
> *i took a shit last night at latins house
> *


Roaches want to evict my ass now


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 17 2006, 03:53 PM~5988473
> *nope latin doesnt lie
> *


 :buttkick: :angry: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 17 2006, 03:54 PM~5988479
> *$10 Paypal-ed for said Foto.
> *


only $10?????? that sux!  :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 05:00 PM~5988529
> *only $10?????? that sux!  :roflmao:
> *


Ok, $20, 8X10 please.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 17 2006, 04:53 PM~5988473
> *nope latin doesnt lie
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DAMN..YA'LL RICH.. I GOT $5 WILL THAT GET ME A WALLET SIZE??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 17 2006, 04:03 PM~5988558
> *Ok, $20, 8X10 please.
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 04:07 PM~5988580
> *DAMN..YA'LL RICH..  I GOT $5 WILL THAT GET ME A WALLET SIZE??
> *


 :buttkick: x10!!!!!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 04:03 PM~5988559
> *:angel:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 05:09 PM~5988606
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2006, 05:11 PM~5988621
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wassup losers, wimps


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*JUST PASSING THROUGH*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just got a phone call earlier looks like there is going to be a special appearance at auto zone. future king of the streets "what it DEW"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 07:19 PM~5989587
> *just got a phone call earlier looks like there is going to be a special appearance at auto zone.  future king of the streets "what it DEW"
> *


Dena?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 07:19 PM~5989587
> *just got a phone call earlier looks like there is going to be a special appearance at auto zone.  future king of the streets "what it DEW"
> *



Gangster....? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what time is auto zone goin down????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all he said was that he was gonna pull up and start gas hopping everyone better get out his way. thats what he said.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 17 2006, 07:47 PM~5990168
> *Gangster....?  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2006, 06:19 PM~5989587
> *just got a phone call earlier looks like there is going to be a special appearance at auto zone.  future king of the streets "what it DEW"
> *


dude are you even a lowrider :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Aug 16 2006, 08:46 PM~5983564
> *MAN I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YALL BUT IT WA HOT AS HELL TODAY
> *



and today also ...them damn commercial roofs get off...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 17 2006, 08:22 AM~5985877
> *i thought about going to conrads show..but im gonna be boozing fri and sat nite.. so dont think i'd be wanting to sit in hot sun with hang over on top of that.
> *



fuck that i work in the sun...sure as hell not spending my day off in the sun... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup zar


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 18 2006, 12:47 AM~5991633
> *sup zar
> *


Whats the deal homie!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

just here still at workbored out of my mind


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum....i just got to work. i got like 3 hrs of sleep...and im still fkin buzzing.

see i cant handle going out during the week.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry5992852

This weekend






















I'll be working with the EMS in case of rucas getting heatstroke.
Trained in C.P.R. (Chichi Patrol Ranger) and will gladly assist in helping rucas out. :happysad:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Krazy Toyz and Marcustoms will be there!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Yay I finally am able to change my avatar picture....hmmmmm the question is, what will I change it to....blahhhh

...i'll be there


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 07:54 AM~5992890
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry5992852
> 
> This weekend
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:54 AM~5992890
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry5992852
> 
> This weekend
> ...



We'll se you up there... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im trained in cpr, i never heard of that type of license.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i feel like i need cpr right now.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 09:16 AM~5992975
> *i feel like i need chichipr right now.
> *


i'm ready!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 09:13 AM~5992963
> *im trained in cpr, i never heard of that type of license.
> *


You get it after dropping a lot of mule on rucas, young buck


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 07:19 AM~5992989
> *i'm ready!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i called 1st :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 08:48 AM~5992872
> *dayum....i just got to work. i got like 3 hrs of sleep...and im still fkin buzzing.
> 
> see i cant handle going out during the week.
> *


  :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:54 AM~5992890
> *This weekend
> I'll be working with the EMS in case of rucas getting heatstroke.
> Trained in C.P.R. (Chichi Patrol Ranger) and will gladly assist in helping rucas out.   :happysad:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2006, 07:34 PM~5989690
> *Dena?
> *


:nono: I'll be at my cousin's wedding up the street ... I think you know the DJ?? You down?! Hny ~ you down?!  Guess I'm gonna be in PasaDENA all weekend :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 09:41 AM~5993111
> *:nono: I'll be at my cousin's wedding up the street ... I think you know the DJ??  You down?! Hny ~ you down?!  Guess I'm gonna be in PasaDENA all weekend :biggrin:
> *


DJ Shortdog? Just talked to him. Same wedding? I'm down.  

Steve getting married??? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*There once was a Red Indian whose given name was "Onestone". So named
because he had only one testicle. He hated that name and asked everyone not
to call him Onestone.

After years and years of torment, Onestone finally cracked and
said, "If anyone calls me Onestone again I will kill them!" The word got
around and nobody called him that any more.

Then one day a young woman named Blue Bird forgot and said, "Good morning,
Onestone." He jumped up, grabbed her and took her deep into the forest where
he made love to her all day and all night. He made love to her all the next
day, until Blue Bird died from exhaustion.

The word got around that Onestone meant what he promised he would do. Years
went by and no one dared call him by his given name until a woman named
Yellow Bird returned to the village after being away for many years.
Yellow Bird, who was Blue Bird's cousin, was overjoyed when she saw
Onestone. She hugged him and said, "Good to see you, Onestone."

Onestone grabbed her, took her deep into the forest, then he made love to
her all day, made love to her all night, made love to her all the next day,
made love to her all the next night, but Yellow Bird wouldn't die!


What is the moral of this story?????............................


OH, come on...take a guess!
Think about it.

And the moral is:

You can't kill two birds with one stone*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 09:46 AM~5993139
> *DJ Shortdog?  Just talked to him.  Same wedding?  I'm down.
> 
> Steve getting married???  :0
> *


I don't think so ... I think it's one of the DJ's that used to DJ at the Capricorn, but I'm not too sure ... Hell no Steve ain't getting married! :roflmao: It's a female cousin of mine ... you met her before ... she's my age ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 09:50 AM~5993159
> *I don't think so ... I think it's one of the DJ's that used to DJ at the Capricorn, but I'm not too sure ... Hell no Steve ain't getting married! :roflmao: It's a female cousin of mine ... you met her before ... she's my age ...
> *


Capricorn? I wouldn't know them. My brother would probably know those dj's. Don't keep up with tejano based djs  

oh and... PICS???? Is she the one that was at Steve's one night with that Mexican Ethiopian?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 07:20 AM~5992999
> *You get it after dropping a lot of mule on rucas, young buck
> *


i drop plenty of mule, whiskey dick sonabitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 09:56 AM~5993189
> *i drop plenty of mule, whiskey dick sonabitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 09:52 AM~5993169
> *Capricorn?  I wouldn't know them.  My brother would probably know those dj's.  Don't keep up with tejano based djs
> 
> oh and... PICS????  Is she the one that was at Steve's one night with that Mexican Ethiopian?
> *


:twak: :twak: that's them ... they're getting married ...  lol ... like I said, I'm not sure who the DJ is ... ask shortdog what place it is going to be at? It might be the same one???  It's in South Houston/Pasadena ....  anyway, just go ... I know you and Steve will be scammin on all the single ladies ... :roflmao: I will be there with all my cousins and some of my homegirls ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 10:00 AM~5993206
> *:twak: :twak: that's them ... they're getting married ...  lol ... like I said, I'm not sure who the DJ is ... ask shortdog what place it is going to be at?  It might be the same one???  It's in South Houston/Pasadena ....  anyway, just go ... I know you and Steve will be scammin on all the single ladies ... :roflmao: I will be there with all my cousins and some of my homegirls ... :biggrin:
> *


orale prima. LOL 


J/K :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:19 AM~5992989
> *i'm ready!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

hush your mouth!!!!



IM SOO HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:20 AM~5992999
> *You get it after dropping a lot of mule on rucas, young buck
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 08:30 AM~5993059
> *i called 1st :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: 

great now theres a line.... :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 08:39 AM~5993092
> *  :barf:
> *


no barfing last night. i did right and drank only beer. 

i dragged my co-workers with me and one came in later than me. :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 10:05 AM~5993227
> *no barfing last night. i did right and drank only beer.
> 
> i dragged my co-workers with me and one came in later than me.  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:  let's do lunch :cheesy: (you gotta bit the dog that bit ya  )


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 08:41 AM~5993111
> *:nono: I'll be at my cousin's wedding up the street ... I think you know the DJ??  You down?! Hny ~ you down?!  Guess I'm gonna be in PasaDENA all weekend :biggrin:
> *


i dont have my kid this weekend so im down. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:46 AM~5993139
> *DJ Shortdog?  Just talked to him.  Same wedding?  I'm down.
> 
> Steve getting married???  :0
> *


no way...not steve!?!?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 10:07 AM~5993236
> *i dont have my kid this weekend so im down.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: I'll call you and give you directions


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 08:56 AM~5993189
> *i drop plenty of mule, whiskey dick sonabitch
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 10:08 AM~5993247
> *no way...not steve!?!?
> *


I know. LOL Crazy ass vato. Going to give him the heads up on the carshow Sunday, down the road from his canton.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 10:08 AM~5993247
> *no way...not steve!?!?
> *


Come on now ... you know he' waiting for you!! :roflmao: :roflmao: oh no wait, that's his brother :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 09:06 AM~5993232
> *:roflmao:  let's do lunch  :cheesy: (you gotta bit the dog that bit ya   )
> *


lets go!!!!!!! im fkin starving!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 10:09 AM~5993254
> *I know.  LOL  Crazy ass vato.  Going to give him the heads up on the carshow Sunday, down the road from his canton.
> *


pm me his number :ugh: :happysad: you know I can't keep up with folks! especially my big ass family :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 09:08 AM~5993250
> *:0 :thumbsup: I'll call you and give you directions
> *


cool!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 09:09 AM~5993254
> *I know.  LOL  Crazy ass vato.  Going to give him the heads up on the carshow Sunday, down the road from his canton.
> *


  

hes a trip.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 10:10 AM~5993260
> *lets go!!!!!!! im fkin starving!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


somewhere that has beer ... I fkd around and had too many margarita's last night ... and you know I'm not used to drinking that gurly shit ... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 09:09 AM~5993257
> *Come on now ... you know he' waiting for you!! :roflmao: :roflmao: oh no wait, that's his brother  :0
> *


oh hell yea! and tell marky im waiting for him! :roflmao: 

he just needs to stop messin with them football players! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey why dont u squares call each other already.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 10:13 AM~5993279
> *oh hell yea! and tell marky im waiting for him!  :roflmao:
> 
> he just needs to stop messin with them football players! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THESE HOE'S AIN'T RIGHT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Come on girl .. you know he love you long time ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 10:10 AM~5993265
> *pm me his number :ugh: :happysad: you know I can't keep up with folks! especially my big ass family :biggrin:
> *


Orale. I'll email it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 09:12 AM~5993273
> *somewhere that has beer ... I fkd around and had too many margarita's last night ... and you know I'm not used to drinking that gurly shit ... :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 


fkin margaritas make me sleepy now. 


remember chris??? another one of your cousins??? that nicca called yday outta now where. :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 10:14 AM~5993288
> *Orale.  I'll email it.
> *


 I might even take the lac to the wedding so I can pass by this Pato-Zone ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 10:14 AM~5993293
> *:thumbsup:
> fkin margaritas make me sleepy now.
> remember chris??? another one of your cousins??? that nicca called yday outta now where. :angel:
> *


 :0 why don't you just change your last name already and come to all the family functions! :roflmao: :biggrin: I'm serious about lunch ... email me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 09:13 AM~5993286
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THESE HOE'S AIN'T RIGHT!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


THEY AINT EVA RIGHT!!! :roflmao: 

i wanna love him long time too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 09:16 AM~5993308
> *:0 why don't you just change your last name already and come to all the family functions! :roflmao: :biggrin: I'm serious about lunch ... email me! :thumbsup:
> *


one day girl...one day!!! :biggrin: 

cool! what time do you go to lunch?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 10:22 AM~5993343
> *one day girl...one day!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> cool! what time do you go to lunch?
> *


WHENEVER!! I EMAILED YOU ALREADY!! =)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 09:13 AM~5993283
> *hey why dont u squares call each other already.
> *


hater!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 18 2006, 10:42 AM~5993454
> *
> *


Buenos Dias


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 08:03 AM~5993221
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> 
> great now theres a line.... :ugh:
> *


i bet.. got something greater


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 09:44 AM~5993463
> *Buenos Dias
> *


sup home fry


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 18 2006, 10:50 AM~5993501
> *sup home fry
> *


just here at work home skillet


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 09:49 AM~5993497
> *i bet.. got something greater
> *


 you got something greater?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 09:53 AM~5993522
> *just here at work home skillet
> *


yeah me too....tired as a mofo........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

me too!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 18 2006, 11:09 AM~5993654
> *yeah me too....tired as a mofo........
> *



been working too hard on them stories? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 11:17 AM~5993698
> *been working too hard on them stories?  :uh:
> *


did you get your shet for the mag? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 11:18 AM~5993708
> *did you get your shet for the mag?  :0
> *



nope... its hard to find good help. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

no shit. i need an assistant.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 11:22 AM~5993753
> *no shit. i need an assistant.
> *


lol ... that's why you need to get a secretary ... like me :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 10:28 AM~5993810
> *lol ... that's why you need to get a secretary ... like me :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


actually i already have one but shes helpin another sales person since her assistant is on medical leave.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 11:36 AM~5993863
> *actually i already have one but shes helpin another sales person since her assistant is on medical leave.
> *


 I'm on my way out ... see you in a few


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 18 2006, 08:48 AM~5992872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hey, i just got to work..had catching up to do.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:07 AM~5993238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 11:54 AM~5994004
> *shoulda stayed your ass at home then.
> what if its a dude that has heat stroke?  gonna help em out too?
> :uh:
> ...




biter... :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats going down tonite besides brian


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 11:02 AM~5994061
> *whats going down tonite besides brian
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 12:02 PM~5994061
> *whats going down tonite besides brian
> *


any NBL events?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 10:23 AM~5994216
> *any NBL events?
> *


maybe some gambling, r u down


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 11:27 AM~5994243
> *maybe some gambling, r u down
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2006, 10:29 AM~5994252
> *:0
> *


????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 11:30 AM~5994260
> *????
> *


where's the spot


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2006, 12:31 PM~5994269
> *where's the spot
> *



youre 28?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 11:32 AM~5994275
> *youre 28?
> *


 yea why


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2006, 12:32 PM~5994279
> *yea why
> *



just wondering, :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 11:33 AM~5994282
> *just wondering,  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2006, 12:33 PM~5994283
> *:uh:
> *



:angry: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5993319

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 12:27 PM~5994243
> *maybe some gambling, r u down
> *


naw. hate gambling..cause im bad at math. except horse track.. did ok when i bet on the ponys.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2006, 10:33 AM~5994283
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2006, 10:56 AM~5994018
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I got one with you in it too...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 11:35 AM~5994295
> *:angry:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5993319
> ...


 :angry: fuck that oreo uncle tom talking mother fucker :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2006, 10:36 AM~5994314
> *:angry:  fuck that oreo uncle tom talking mother fucker :angry:
> *


man hold up, man hold up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

gangsta!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 11:38 AM~5994329
> *gangsta!!
> *


if you see sunday driver you'll know what i'm talking about :biggrin:

reminds me i have to give back juans copy :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 18 2006, 10:36 AM~5994313
> *I got one with you in it too...
> 
> 
> ...


why the black dude look scared :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 12:39 PM~5994347
> *why the black dude look scared  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *Dualhex02*

sup preacher man


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2006, 12:39 PM~5994342
> *if you see sunday driver you'll know what i'm talking about :biggrin:
> 
> reminds me i have to give back  juans copy :biggrin:
> *



seen it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

homeboy sic looking like man what did i get myself into how am i going to get home


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 11:54 AM~5994004
> *what if its a dude that has heat stroke?  gonna help em out too?
> :uh:
> *


let the moffuga die


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 12:58 PM~5994490
> *let the moffuga die
> *



thats what 911 is for.... :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 10:54 AM~5994004
> *shoulda stayed your ass at home then.
> what if its a dude that has heat stroke?  gonna help em out too?
> :uh:
> ...


mr 20 quotes???? :ugh:

i was gonna stay home but i had to pick up my son from my sis house this morning so since i was already up i figured i might as well go to work.

uh no. im just so fkin sleepy i need to wake up.

you shoulda got your ass online earlier so you coulda came with us!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 18 2006, 11:36 AM~5994314
> *:angry:  fuck that oreo uncle tom talking mother fucker :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 11:15 AM~5993688
> *me too!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i didnt know texasgold was so gangsta like that. r u going to get your rag out of retirement and start set trippin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

too many hardcore fools up in here!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 01:09 PM~5994576
> *too many hardcore fools up in here!!!!!!!!
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 12:07 PM~5994558
> *i didnt know texasgold was so gangsta like that.  r u going to get your rag out of retirement and start set trippin
> *


gangsta, or gangster :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 18 2006, 12:06 PM~5994547
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: hello!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 12:09 PM~5994576
> *too many hardcore fools up in here!!!!!!!!
> *


im scared.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 01:07 PM~5994558
> *i didnt know texasgold was so gangsta like that.  r u going to get your rag out of retirement and start set trippin
> *


you gonna get your OG nikes??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 01:12 PM~5994606
> *im scared.
> *


dont be scared. i got your back.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 01:00 PM~5994505
> *mr 20 quotes???? :ugh:
> 
> i was gonna stay home but i had to pick up my son from my sis house this morning so since i was already up i figured i might as well go to work.
> ...


:biggrin: 

where you at biatch! It's hott up in hurr now :ugh:


did you make it back to the office :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 12:14 PM~5994624
> *dont be scared.  i got your back.
> *


awww. :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 01:22 PM~5994690
> *awww. :cheesy:
> *


That wasn't sweet ... You're drunk again ... :twak:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 12:18 PM~5994657
> *:biggrin:
> 
> where you at biatch!  It's hott up in hurr now :ugh:
> ...


im at work girl bout to fall asleep on my desk!!!


those fkin margaritas got me a buzz but they make me sooo sleepy!! even more sleepier than i was. that fkin waiter! its all his fault! i was just gonna drink a tea! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 01:24 PM~5994704
> *im at work girl bout to fall asleep on my desk!!!
> those fkin margaritas got me a buzz but they make me sooo sleepy!! even more sleepier than i was. that fkin waiter! its all his fault! i was just gonna drink a tea! :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mentirosa! :roflmao: 

lunch was cool ... we need to do that more often  :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 01:23 PM~5994699
> *That wasn't sweet ... You're drunk again ... :twak:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k!  :biggrin:
> *


heffa.. yes it was.. im a real nice guy.. as any brawd that knows me. 

:angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 01:29 PM~5994734
> *heffa..  yes it was.. im a real nice guy..  as any brawd that knows me.
> 
> :angry:
> *


yeah you're a real gentleman :uh: .... I wasn't just fkn with Monica, anyway ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 01:29 PM~5994742
> *yeah you're a real gentleman :uh: .... I wasn't just fkn with Monica, anyway ...
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 08:54 AM~5992890
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry5992852
> 
> This weekend
> ...


bump..

you all nigz are some conversating people. had to go back ten pages to bump this up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 12:23 PM~5994699
> *That wasn't sweet ... You're drunk again ... :twak:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k!  :biggrin:
> *


i am!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 01:44 PM~5994845
> *i am!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:around: :around: :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 01:44 PM~5994845
> *i am!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 12:26 PM~5994717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: mentirosa!  :roflmao:
> 
> lunch was cool ... we need to do that more often  :thumbsup:
> *


I WAS!!! im all fkin dehydrated from last night. :biggrin: 



most def we need to have lunch more often.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 01:44 PM~5994845
> *i am!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm all retarted right now too ... :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 02:01 PM~5994911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm all retarted right now too ... :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 02:01 PM~5994911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm all retarted right now too ... :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 18 2006, 02:03 PM~5994919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 12:29 PM~5994734
> *heffa..  yes it was.. im a real nice guy..  as any brawd that knows me.
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 12:29 PM~5994742
> *yeah you're a real gentleman :uh: .... I wasn't just fkn with Monica, anyway ...
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 12:33 PM~5994756
> *bump..
> 
> you all nigz are some conversating people.  had to go back ten pages to bump this up.
> *


ok lonestar! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 12:53 PM~5994871
> *:around:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :rofl:
> *


i was buzzing this morning still from last night. just when i was starting to snap outta it i go to lunch with dena and have a couple margaritas.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 01:01 PM~5994911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm all retarted right now too ... :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


its a good thing they arent like the margaritas you had last night. i woulda drove my ass straight home.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 02:09 PM~5994962
> *i was buzzing this morning still from last night. just when i was starting to snap outta it i go to lunch with dena and have a couple margaritas.
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 02:07 PM~5994951
> *ok lonestar! :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_L-4k4FO1g


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 02:28 PM~5995075
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_L-4k4FO1g
> *


freaky 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 02:05 PM~5994933
> *:roflmao:
> *


what so funny??
:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 01:21 PM~5995026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 01:25 PM~5995049
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 01:32 PM~5995101
> *what so funny??
> :angry:
> *


dont mind me. im sleepy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 02:55 PM~5995191
> *dont mind me. im sleepy.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:57 PM~5995204
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 03:01 PM~5995238
> *:barf:
> *


I thought you like a lot of nalga?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh my god.........................................


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 02:02 PM~5995241
> *I thought you like a lot of nalga?
> *




he did say that i recall.......



:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 03:02 PM~5995241
> *I thought you like a lot of nalga?
> *


but face is ugly.. come on now.. she still has to be pretty. ugly face + fat nalgas = kinda chics even i wouldnt touch


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 01:57 PM~5995204
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2006, 02:00 PM~5995228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:07 PM~5995294
> *:twak:
> *


you so mean when you drink. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: 






:around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:04 PM~5995268
> *but face is ugly..    come on now.. she still has to be pretty.  ugly face + fat nalgas =  kinda chics even i wouldnt touch
> *


oh you have standards.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:08 PM~5995308
> *you so mean when you drink.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: thats sooo untrue! im the nicest when im drinking. :biggrin: 

just dont piss me off cause thats not good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:09 PM~5995315
> *oh you have standards.
> *


suprised?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:11 PM~5995335
> *suprised?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:10 PM~5995333
> *:roflmao: thats sooo untrue! im the nicest when im drinking.  :biggrin:
> 
> just dont piss me off cause thats not good.
> *


slow down.. you so thuggish.. you scarrin me now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:12 PM~5995349
> *slow down.. you so thuggish.. you scarrin me now.
> *


this topic is full of hardcore ppl. :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:17 PM~5995381
> *this topic is full of hardcore ppl. :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *



told you...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:17 PM~5995381
> *this topic is full of hardcore ppl. :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


not me.. im a very peaceful person. 

:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 02:17 PM~5995384
> *told you...
> *


youre one of them too! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like i said before..that skin mask/knife picture.. is just how i make love.. i aint no thug.

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:18 PM~5995392
> *not me..  im a very peaceful person.
> 
> :angel:
> *


yea right! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:21 PM~5995416
> *like i said before..that skin mask/knife picture..  is just how i make love..   i aint no thug.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: how romantic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:23 PM~5995425
> *sexy.
> *


remember that pic huh..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. rethought calling it sexy huh.. mrs.let me edit before he sees that.. actin ass.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:17 PM~5995381
> *this topic is full of hardcore ppl. :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You done got me started foo! Where's happy hour?! :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:19 PM~5995402
> *youre one of them too! :angry:
> *


Im a lover not a fighter... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 03:28 PM~5995468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: You done got me started foo!  Where's happy hour?!  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


i got 2 bottles of rum in trunk.. add ice/cups and its wherever!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 03:29 PM~5995471
> *Im a lover not a fighter...  :biggrin:
> *


after i make love, it looks like we been fighting!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:24 PM~5995443
> *oh.. rethought calling it sexy huh..  mrs.let me edit before he sees that..  actin ass.
> *


what are you talkin about.. :ugh:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 18 2006, 02:28 PM~5995468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: You done got me started foo!  Where's happy hour?!  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you for real...dayum. fk it lets go!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 02:29 PM~5995471
> *Im a lover not a fighter...  :biggrin:
> *


rrrriiiiigggghhhhhhttttt. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:29 PM~5995476
> *i got 2 bottles of rum in trunk..  add ice/cups and its wherever!!
> *


no liquor for me. ill take some beer though! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 18 2006, 03:33 PM~5995501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, but no fighting.. you o' trouble maker.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:30 PM~5995483
> *after i make love, it looks like we been fighting!!
> 
> *


pics? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:50 PM~5995573
> *pics? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


not yet. but guess what else i got in the trunk..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:47 PM~5995559
> *ok, but no fighting.. you o' trouble maker.
> *


i cant promise anything.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 03:54 PM~5995596
> *i cant promise anything.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 02:52 PM~5995583
> *not yet.  but guess what else i got in the trunk..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

also got scented candles,rope, slow jams screwed and some motion lotion.. to complete the mood.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum fool....you got a blow up doll back there too??? :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 04:09 PM~5995726
> *dayum fool....you got a blow up doll back there too??? :ugh:
> *


no, thats what you're for.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 03:13 PM~5995756
> *no, thats what you're for.
> *


:ugh: uhhhhhhhhh.....WTF?!?!!??! dang fool i almost spit out my water.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 04:18 PM~5995799
> *:ugh: uhhhhhhhhh.....WTF?!?!!??! dang fool i almost spit out my water....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its ok to spit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 18 2006, 03:35 PM~5995926
> *its ok to spit.
> 
> 
> *


:ugh: NO YOU DIDNT!!! I CANT BELIEVE YOU SAID THAT. :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 


FKER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

couldnt help myself.. it was too funny.. sorry.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2006, 07:16 AM~5992975
> *i feel like i need cpr right now.
> *



she is calling you kwood


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Evening people. just got out of work. whats been going down in the LIL world today?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 10:47 AM~5994416
> *homeboy sic looking like man what did i get myself into how am i going to get home
> *


4 reals huh... its cause i was by myself and slim wasnt there yet


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

just got in to houston today whats going down this weekend


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 18 2006, 05:51 PM~5997108
> *she is calling you kwood
> *


last person i did cpr on, died in my hands


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 07:53 PM~5997766
> *last person i did cpr on, died in my hands
> *


damn.. dena died...
r.i.p


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 10:02 PM~5997820
> *damn.. dena died...
> r.i.p
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2006, 08:02 PM~5997820
> *damn.. dena died...
> r.i.p
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 18 2006, 08:03 PM~5997837
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
assholes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2006, 07:53 PM~5997766
> *last person i did cpr on, died in my hands
> *



in that cause keep your foul month away from me..... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 18 2006, 09:10 PM~5998285
> *in that cause keep your foul month away from me..... :biggrin:
> *


i was just kidding, she didnt die. :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Anybody going to Las Vegas that has room for a bicycle pm ill help with the gas 
I just want to show my bicyle for the first time in Las Vegas


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 18 2006, 09:34 PM~5998395
> *Anybody going to Las Vegas that has room for a bicycle pm ill help with the gas
> I just want to show my bicyle for the first time in Las Vegas
> 
> ...


i dont think they will consider it carry-on laugage....Just booked my trip to Vegas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 18 2006, 11:34 PM~5998395
> *Anybody going to Las Vegas that has room for a bicycle pm ill help with the gas
> I just want to show my bicyle for the first time in Las Vegas
> 
> ...



man, thats a clean bike and tight setup!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

POKER NIGHT TONITE AT "LITTLE" JOES. 100 BUY IN...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2006, 10:06 AM~5999854
> *POKER NIGHT TONITE AT "LITTLE" JOES. 100 BUY IN...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Yo peoples.... This is gonna be my last show for a while, so hopefully i'll see all ya'll cuz i'm moving to Brenham on the 26th....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like rain??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2006, 01:31 PM~6000554
> *looks like rain??
> *


when you got it like me, sun shining 24/7.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

snyper..

you gonna be home..so i can take you your rug?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

yes sir


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 19 2006, 11:57 AM~6000432
> *Yo peoples.... This is gonna be my last show for a while, so hopefully i'll see all ya'll cuz i'm moving to Brenham on the 26th....
> *


why in the world are you going to Brenham?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 19 2006, 01:40 PM~6000599
> *yes sir
> *


aight


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is vato zone still going down today


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 19 2006, 12:44 PM~6000623
> *is vato zone still going down today
> *


thats what i wanna know too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 19 2006, 01:53 PM~6000663
> *thats what i wanna know too
> *


ride ready?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 19 2006, 12:54 PM~6000670
> *ride ready?
> *


not yet,finally got the parts now i need to paint them and install them,then i need to wait for my new booster to come in so ican get my brakes finished,then my car will finally be ready


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WHAT'S THE DAMN DEAL H-TOWN ?I GOT SO BORRED ENDED UP GOIN TO THE ROXY LAST NIGHT :thumbsdown:WHAT'S GOIN ON 4 2NIGHT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 19 2006, 11:44 AM~6000623
> *is vato zone still going down today
> *


yea.. and where is it at if its still goin down???


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 19 2006, 12:43 PM~6000614
> *why in the world are you going to Brenham?
> *


For college...I'll be up there for the next 2 years.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

can some body give directions to vato zone from hwy6 and briarforest and what time is going to start


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slimmm we need directions!!!!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 19 2006, 03:25 PM~6001170
> *can some body give directions to vato zone from hwy6 and briarforest and what time is going to start
> *


vato zone is located at


1408 Spencer Hwy
S Houston, TX 77587

across the street from the titty bar "Show Palace"


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 19 2006, 02:53 PM~6001056
> *For college...I'll be up there for the next 2 years.
> *


thats cool,just dont trust those college guys


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

wat time snyper????


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

8 or 9,im going around 9


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

de que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats for tommorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

GO TEXANS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i had fun at autozone..first time goin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

autozone was pretty cool.. nice lil turnout..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

it was nice turn out but what happen to the hoppers i thougth the two verts were goin to go at it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 19 2006, 10:32 PM~6003241
> *it was nice turn out but what happen to the hoppers i thougth the two verts were goin to go at it
> *


bullshitters!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

next weeks hangout: Bear Creek Park.... come support the lowrider movement... :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 19 2006, 10:32 PM~6003241
> *it was nice turn out but what happen to the hoppers i thougth the two verts were goin to go at it
> *


joe was scared his shit wouldnt make it home...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man.. im just getting home.. wild nite.. grubbin menudo for hangover. 

:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn real party animal there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

vato zone was pretty cool. til sic messed it up.. man ran up on me and was like "look bitch your a fucking ass" ..then he slapped me and made me cry. he skurred me. 

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2006, 10:53 AM~6004455
> *damn real party animal there.
> *


you didnt go to conrads show?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 20 2006, 08:58 AM~6004472
> *you didnt go to conrads show?
> *


naw ima chill


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2006, 11:04 AM~6004487
> *naw ima chill
> *


come over bitch.. i'll make pancakes and whoop your ass at mike tyson boxing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 20 2006, 09:07 AM~6004496
> *come over bitch..  i'll make pancakes and whoop your ass at mike tyson boxing.
> *


i just ate cheerios sucka.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2006, 11:14 AM~6004518
> *i just ate cheerios sucka.
> *


cheerios? ghetto.. if it aint frosted flakes.. it aint shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when r u going to quit being a baby and buy my setup so i can show htown what a 64 trunk is supposed to look like i make a deal with u, u by my setup i even help install it and make you hardlines.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2006, 11:18 AM~6004536
> *when r u going to quit being a baby and buy my setup so i can show htown what a 64 trunk is supposed to look like i make a deal with u, u by my setup i even help install it and make you hardlines.
> *


oh, like setup you put in the monte?? what happen to your setup of the month on that one?? 

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 20 2006, 09:20 AM~6004542
> *oh, like setup you put in the monte??  what happen to your setup of the month on that one??
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


you trippin that car was doomed from the start. wall wanted to hit the ave that night so i made it happen for him. see, you can have "all that" in the trunk. custom one of a kind setup, f/b so u wont buckle that frame, and accumulators for that smooth ride.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2006, 11:22 AM~6004556
> *you trippin that car was doomed from the start.  wall wanted to hit the ave that night so i made it happen for him.  see, you can have "all that" in the trunk. custom one of a kind setup, f/b so u wont buckle that frame, and accumulators for that smooth ride.
> 
> 
> ...



how much you asking for it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 20 2006, 09:23 AM~6004559
> *how much you asking for it?
> *


i dont even know, what u think its worth..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2006, 11:25 AM~6004562
> *i dont even know, what u think its worth..
> *


$50?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 20 2006, 09:27 AM~6004568
> *$50?
> *


for 50 bucks. i give you one gauge.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah how much u asking for it if the price is rigth i migth take it away from you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 20 2006, 10:04 AM~6004725
> *yeah how much u asking for it if the price is rigth i migth take it away from you
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 20 2006, 09:53 AM~6004452
> *man.. im just getting home.. wild nite..  grubbin menudo for hangover.
> 
> :angry:
> *


dayum. i know you'll be sleeping all day today.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 19 2006, 09:36 PM~6002713
> *GO TEXANS
> 
> 
> ...


i cant believe they won two games. isnt that how many games they won last season? lol

well hopefully they keep this up.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2006, 10:13 AM~6004761
> *i cant believe they won two games. isnt that how many games they won last season? lol
> 
> well hopefully they keep this up.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

thanx for the info last night snyper :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

anyone from houston coming to the austin show thrown by lmp on sep 17.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2006, 12:13 PM~6004761
> *i cant believe they won two games. isnt that how many games they won last season? lol
> 
> well hopefully they keep this up.
> *


dont get too excited.. preseason games dont mean much. starters usually only play 1st quarter.. rest of game is usually them trying to figure out who they gonna keep. texans defense looked decent, but offensive line looks like they gonna get run over all year. espect david carr to be laying in his ass most the season.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 20 2006, 12:23 PM~6004808
> *anyone from houston coming to the austin show thrown by lmp on sep 17.........
> *



:wave:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! IT IS HOTTTTTTTT AS HELLLLLLLLL OUT SIDE :angry:


----------



## COKEandHENNESSY (Aug 2, 2006)

HOPPER COMIN SOON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## COKEandHENNESSY (Aug 2, 2006)

not yet.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

need to hurry up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2006, 06:05 PM~6006489
> *need to hurry up
> *


whats the hurry..?? nobody is hopping in houston anyway


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## COKEandHENNESSY (Aug 2, 2006)

tryin to be done by da end of da year :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 20 2006, 03:09 PM~6005807
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! IT IS HOTTTTTTTT AS HELLLLLLLLL OUT SIDE :angry:
> 
> *



thats why i'm inside


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 20 2006, 04:35 PM~6006092
> *pics?
> *




still waiting on pics from the Firme wet-t-shrit contest :angry:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2006, 08:38 PM~6007011
> *still waiting on pics from the Firme wet-t-shrit contest :angry:
> *


There wasn't one... 

But I'll be posting pics up soon for the show today


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 20 2006, 08:09 PM~6007215
> *There wasn't one...
> 
> But I'll be posting pics up soon for the show today
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I posted them on the shows and events topic....there's a good amount...check em out!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 20 2006, 09:12 PM~6007632
> *I posted them on the shows and events topic....there's a good amount...check em out!
> *


nice pics dani :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2006, 09:13 PM~6007639
> *nice pics dani  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah.. tobad no one likes my bike to post pics of it...  
fuckers


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2006, 10:00 PM~6007902
> *yeah.. tobad no one likes my bike to post pics of it...
> fuckers
> *


speaking of bikes.... :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yeah.. good call.. here pm this guy...
tell him sic713 sent ya..
and tell hm what u want

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=4737

if he bullshits.. let me know.. and ill find it elsewhere


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2006, 10:12 PM~6007985
> *oh yeah.. good call.. here pm this guy...
> tell him sic713 sent ya..
> and tell hm what u want
> ...


finally..thanks.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 20 2006, 11:38 AM~6004878
> *dont get too excited..  preseason games dont mean much. starters usually only play 1st quarter..  rest of game is usually them trying to figure out who they gonna keep.  texans defense looked decent, but offensive line looks like they gonna get run over all year.  espect david carr to be laying in his ass most the season.
> *


thats why i said *HOPEFULLY*. :uh: and i know the preseason games dont mean shit.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Good Morning!! :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 21 2006, 08:07 AM~6009344
> *Good Morning!! :wave:
> *


:wave: good morning girl! how was your weekend?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Fine, I'm pretty exhausted though, I was like 1hr. and 45min. late this morning


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 08:11 AM~6009357
> *yes
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Free German Sheperd, 3 1/2 yr old. Solid white Female. Better if you keep it *Solo* since she doesn't get along well with other dogs.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

****** but mexi??? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 09:49 AM~6009468
> ******* but mexi??? :roflmao:
> *


Yep. Don't want to get rid of her, but she whooped up one of my beagles and that cost me $$ at the vet. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 09:59 AM~6009516
> *Yep.  Don't want to get rid of her, but she whooped up one of my beagles and that cost me $$ at the vet.  :angry:
> *



damn!! how long have you had her?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 21 2006, 08:21 AM~6009378
> *Fine, I'm pretty exhausted though, I was like 1hr. and 45min. late this morning
> *


that sucks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 08:59 AM~6009516
> *Yep.  Don't want to get rid of her, but she whooped up one of my beagles and that cost me $$ at the vet.  :angry:
> *


what did she do to the beagle?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 21 2006, 09:59 AM~6009519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a hold of Whoppers and swung her around like a rag doll. Whoppers is 30 lbs, so that Sheperd did a # on her leg. Mainly lacerations. She's ok now, just got the caca scared out of her.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 21 2006, 08:42 AM~6009448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just really tired, the baby kept me up most of the night, looking forward to tomorrow though, my daughter starts ballet and tap, I'll have to send you some pics, she' excited.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

No mas comadres


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 09:17 AM~6009581
> *Got a hold of Whoppers and swung her around like a rag doll.  Whoppers is 30 lbs, so that Sheperd did a # on her leg.  Mainly lacerations.  She's ok now, just got the caca scared out of her.
> *


ahhh...poor dog.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 07:59 AM~6009516
> *Yep.  Don't want to get rid of her, but she whooped up one of my beagles and that cost me $$ at the vet.  :angry:
> *


get a real dog....doberman pincher........and lay off that GAYter -aid
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 21 2006, 09:18 AM~6009583
> *I'm just really tired, the baby kept me up most of the night, looking forward to tomorrow though, my daughter starts ballet and tap, I'll have to send you some pics, she' excited.
> *


too cute! yea send me pics. :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 09:20 AM~6009592
> *No mas comadres
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you were really thinking that when you took the picture, too funny!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 21 2006, 10:18 AM~6009583
> *1. Is that your dog?
> 2. how was ya'lls show?
> *


1. Si
2. Didn't go, had too much to do this weekend. Need to find a casa with more land in La Porte/Deer Park to buy so I looked at a couple of them yesterday. The dogs wasted my Saturday since I had to deal with the rumble.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 09:17 AM~6009581
> *A year.  Got her from this vato that trained sheperds for law enforcement people.  He was dying due to diabetes.
> Got a hold of Whoppers and swung her around like a rag doll.  Whoppers is 30 lbs, so that Sheperd did a # on her leg.  Mainly lacerations.  She's ok now, just got the caca scared out of her.
> *



Have to admit, I've had a few friends I've wanted to do that to! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

at least you cared enough to take your dog to the vet, most people i know, would've been like, "she'll be aight"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 10:20 AM~6009592
> *No mas comadres
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 10:22 AM~6009598
> *get a real dog....doberman pincher........and lay off that GAYter -aid
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's up my Proper Speaking Moflito Homie de el west coast?

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 08:32 AM~6009647
> *What's up my Proper Speaking Moflito Homie de el west coast?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


....now listen here "SIR".....just cuz i speak like blue eye's don't mean i ant down....thee's hater's are killing me wit how i look and speak.....oh, the west is still the best......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 10:43 AM~6009707
> *....now listen here "SIR".....just wit how i look and speak.....oh, the west is still the best......
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HTTP://WWW.DICTIONARY.COM/

I give you props for at least knowing how to speak instead of spelling :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 10:45 AM~6009723
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HTTP://WWW.DICTIONARY.COM/
> 
> I give you props for at least knowing how to speak instead of spelling  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 08:45 AM~6009723
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HTTP://WWW.DICTIONARY.COM/
> 
> I give you props for at least knowing how to speak instead of spelling  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


.. ok, bed-day ha! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 10:51 AM~6009759
> *..  ok, bed-day ha! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

PLEASE HELP RABBIT GET TO VEGAS, EVERYONE KNOW THAT GAS IS HIGH AND IT'S GONNA TAKE A LOT OF MONEY JUST FOR GAS SO WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQ PLATE SALE ON SEPT.24TH AND WILL BE SELLING TICKETS FOR $5 A PLATE STARTING NOW ALSO WE WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH IN SEPT DETAILS COMING SOON AND LAST WE WILL BE RAFFLING A COMBO CUSTOM BIKE FRAME WITH CUSTOM FENDERS THOUGHS WILL BE 1 FOR $5 OR 3 FOR $ 10... WE THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND WE ARE READY TO REPRESENT HOUSTON AND WITH ALL THE NEW SUPRISES WE ARE HOPING TO REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST.



ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU..


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

you shopp-in...D-gay latin......homie don't play that..must be your last cell mate..what you ca't forget him........hey this ant off=topic! c-ya  ,


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 10:57 AM~6009796
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



fkn latin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 21 2006, 11:06 AM~6009838
> *PLEASE HELP RABBIT GET TO VEGAS, EVERYONE KNOW THAT GAS IS HIGH AND IT'S GONNA TAKE A LOT OF MONEY JUST FOR GAS SO WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQ PLATE SALE ON SEPT.24TH AND WILL BE SELLING TICKETS FOR $5 A PLATE STARTING NOW ALSO WE WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH IN SEPT DETAILS COMING SOON AND LAST WE WILL BE RAFFLING A COMBO CUSTOM BIKE FRAME WITH CUSTOM FENDERS THOUGHS WILL BE 1 FOR $5 OR 3 FOR $ 10... WE THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND WE ARE READY TO REPRESENT HOUSTON AND WITH ALL THE NEW SUPRISES WE ARE HOPING TO REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST.
> ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU..
> *


  ok


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 21 2006, 10:06 AM~6009838
> *PLEASE HELP RABBIT GET TO VEGAS, EVERYONE KNOW THAT GAS IS HIGH AND IT'S GONNA TAKE A LOT OF MONEY JUST FOR GAS SO WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQ PLATE SALE ON SEPT.24TH AND WILL BE SELLING TICKETS FOR $5 A PLATE STARTING NOW ALSO WE WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH IN SEPT DETAILS COMING SOON AND LAST WE WILL BE RAFFLING A COMBO CUSTOM BIKE FRAME WITH CUSTOM FENDERS THOUGHS WILL BE 1 FOR $5 OR 3 FOR $ 10... WE THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND WE ARE READY TO REPRESENT HOUSTON AND WITH ALL THE NEW SUPRISES WE ARE HOPING TO REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST.
> ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU..
> *


aint gas gettin cheaper


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 11:12 AM~6009867
> *you shopp-in...D-gay latin......homie don't play that..must be your last cell mate..what you ca't forget him........hey this ant off=topic!  c-ya  ,
> *




the actual meaning of this topic was lost long ago, jus like richmond ave :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 21 2006, 10:15 AM~6009885
> *aint gas gettin cheaper
> *


around where im at it is. i filled up with reg unleaded for 2.77 a gallon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 21 2006, 11:15 AM~6009885
> *aint gas gettin cheaper
> *


True, I need the hook up also on gas. I will be selling mix cds for 5 dolla's.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 11:12 AM~6009867
> *you shopp-in...D-gay latin......homie don't play that..must be your last cell mate..what you ca't forget him........hey this ant off=topic!  c-ya  ,
> *


I got a headache trying to figure out what you are trying to say = ?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston's off topic!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 09:19 AM~6009904
> *I got a headache trying to figure out what you are trying to say =  ?
> *


try this this........
:banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 11:22 AM~6009921
> *try this this........
> :banghead:
> *


ok :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 11:22 AM~6009925
> *ok  :buttkick:
> *



dont you mean 'ok ok' :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Someone just asked me to sell them my '86 regal on a payment plan for $350/month. I calculated it and if I accepted it would take them 7 months to pay it off. Should I charge them storage fees on top of that? I am not going to sell it like that, but shit.. If you don't have the cash or at least half upfront don't expect used car dealers hookups :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 21 2006, 11:25 AM~6009942
> *dont you mean 'ok ok'  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 11:26 AM~6009951
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 10:22 AM~6009921
> *try this this........
> :banghead:
> *


latin has a stalker :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 21 2006, 10:17 AM~6009894
> *the actual meaning of this topic was lost long ago, jus like richmond ave :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 10:21 AM~6009917
> *Houston's off topic!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 21 2006, 11:27 AM~6009960
> *latin has a stalker :biggrin:
> *


  I guess I can't hang my boxers outside after I wash them.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 11:32 AM~6009976
> *  I guess I can't hang my boxers outside after I wash them.
> *



:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 21 2006, 11:32 AM~6009983
> *:ugh:
> *


stalker = missing boxers :biggrin: 

and let me be the first to reply about my boxers :burn:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

at least i don't live in tx wher the biggest pile of cow and bullshit is... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 11:40 AM~6010034
> *at least i don't live in tx  wher the biggest pile of cow and bullshit is... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know you live in Califas where the largest congregation of homosexuals reside = San Francisco


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 09:41 AM~6010041
> *I know you live in Califas where the largest congregation of homosexuals reside = San Francisco
> *


only you would know sh*t like that ..never been there myself...d-gay latina :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 11:42 AM~6010051
> *only you would know sh*t like that ..never been there myself...d-gay latina :uh:
> *


Discovery Channel, GollyWally.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 09:43 AM~6010056
> *Discovery Channel,  GollyWally.
> *


..gee...wiz.....you funny......mary-cone... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 11:47 AM~6010079
> *..gee...wiz.....you funny......mary-cone... :biggrin:
> *


Talmbout it O.G.T.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 09:47 AM~6010081
> *Talmbout it O.G.T.
> *


nah..you about 60,257......... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 10:32 AM~6009976
> *  I guess I can't hang my boxers outside after I wash them.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 21 2006, 11:52 AM~6010118
> *nah..you about 60,257......... :0
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Who else was ready to un plug the DJ's mic at the show yesterday. He wouldn't shut the fuck up and just call the awards he had to bullshit between every person. 1 1/2 hours to do trophies at an outdoor show is way too long.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 11:06 AM~6010160
> *Who else was ready to un plug the DJ's mic at the show yesterday. He wouldn't shut the fuck up and just call the awards he had to bullshit between every person. 1 1/2 hours to do trophies at an outdoor show is way too long.
> *


man i was like wtf? man i seriously wanted to go up ther and tell him to shut the [email protected] up....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 12:06 PM~6010160
> *Who else was ready to un plug the DJ's mic at the show yesterday. He wouldn't shut the fuck up and just call the awards he had to bullshit between every person. 1 1/2 hours to do trophies at an outdoor show is way too long.
> *


Who was the dj/mc? I know dj azzmatic is known to talk a lot when he's drinking. Cool dude, but does talk a lot.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 11:10 AM~6010182
> *Who was the dj/mc?  I know dj azzmatic is known to talk a lot when he's drinking.  Cool dude, but does talk a lot.
> *


i member he said i been to every show her in houston......guess his ass never stayed for the awards ceremony.......lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 11:10 AM~6010182
> *Who was the dj/mc?  I know dj azzmatic is known to talk a lot when he's drinking.  Cool dude, but does talk a lot.
> *


naw wasnt azzmatic.the other dude was talking shit to azzmatic.but that dj was talkin to much.he said he had a pink bike.like we give a fuck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 21 2006, 12:13 PM~6010196
> *i member je said i been to every show her ein houston......guess his ass never stayed for the awards ceremony.......lol
> *


hooked on phonics nga!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 11:10 AM~6010182
> *Who was the dj/mc?  I know dj azzmatic is known to talk a lot when he's drinking.  Cool dude, but does talk a lot.
> *


I think his name was eric g or somthing like that. He wouldn't shut the fuck up and just read the paper. Wanting to talk to each person when they came up there to get thier trophy. That's why I didn't even go up there to get mine I gave my number to someone else and got them to go get it because I didn't want to talk to his dumb ass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 21 2006, 12:13 PM~6010197
> *naw wasnt azzmatic.the other dude was talking shit to azzmatic.but that dj was talkin to much.he said he had a pink bike.like we give a fuck.
> *


don't know then. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 12:16 PM~6010214
> *I think his name was eric g or somthing like that. He wouldn't shut the fuck up and just read the paper. Wanting to talk to each person when they came up there to get thier trophy. That's why I didn't even go up there to get mine I gave my number to someone else and got them to go get it because I didn't want to talk to his dumb ass.
> *


oh shit. LOL the youngster. he's one of the 104.9 dj's.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=37709449


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

He needs to get on his pink bike and ride it out into traffic.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 11:19 AM~6010231
> *He needs to get on his pink bike and ride it out into traffic.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 12:19 PM~6010231
> *He needs to get on his ride it out into traffic.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LOL


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't know who is more annoying him or the chump who used to mc the lrm hop.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 12:25 PM~6010262
> *I don't know who is more annoying him or the chump who used to mc the lrm hop.
> *


Don't forget dj's that mainly play Reggeton music :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 11:28 AM~6010271
> *Don't forget dj's that mainly play Reggeton music  :thumbsdown:
> *


u know u like reggaeton :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 21 2006, 12:32 PM~6010298
> *u know u like reggaeton :biggrin:
> *


Nope, it's all the same beat with a Puerto Rican yelling the lyrics out. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 11:28 AM~6010271
> *Don't forget dj's that mainly play Reggeton music  :thumbsdown:
> *


I really don't care about what music they play I just get annoyed by these dj/mc's that want to add there own dumb ass comments into the script they are given to read. No one cares that you used to have a pink bike or that your family is at the mall, just read the paper so we can go home and get out of the heat.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 12:34 PM~6010306
> *I really don't care about what music they play I just get annoyed by these dj/mc's that want to add there own dumb ass comments into the script they are given to read. No one cares that you used to have a pink bike or that your family is at the mall, just read the paper so we can go home and get out of the heat.
> *


damn. LOL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 11:34 AM~6010306
> *I really don't care about what music they play I just get annoyed by these dj/mc's that want to add there own dumb ass comments into the script they are given to read. No one cares that you used to have a pink bike or that your family is at the mall, just read the paper so we can go home and get out of the heat.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 10:06 AM~6010160
> *Who else was ready to un plug the DJ's mic at the show yesterday. He wouldn't shut the fuck up and just call the awards he had to bullshit between every person. 1 1/2 hours to do trophies at an outdoor show is way too long.
> *


yeah.. i was about ready to dick slap that dude..running his damn mouth...half the people got pissed and let before they got to they class


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

does any body know the name of the color of the hotrod thats on the flyer on conard car show orange with white is it candy or pearls only


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2006, 11:34 AM~6010306
> *I really don't care about what music they play I just get annoyed by these dj/mc's that want to add there own dumb ass comments into the script they are given to read. No one cares that you used to have a pink bike or that your family is at the mall, just read the paper so we can go home and get out of the heat.
> *


YOU TELL EM CHOP CHOP CHOPAHOLIXS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I know its getting old, but it is funny...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

LOL


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 12:43 PM~6010604
> *I know its getting old, but it is funny...
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 12:43 PM~6010604
> *I know its getting old, but it is funny...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 12:43 PM~6010604
> *I know its getting old, but it is funny...
> 
> 
> ...


I had to email that to Michael, this was his reply:

at the bottom it should say.....after submitting ticket, it can be 
melted down into a grill....haha.....
that's funny!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 21 2006, 02:01 PM~6010706
> *I had to email that to  Michael, this was his reply:
> 
> at the bottom it should say.....after submitting ticket, it can be
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 12:43 PM~6010604
> *I know its getting old, but it is funny...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 21 2006, 02:01 PM~6010706
> *I had to email that to  Michael, this was his reply:
> 
> at the bottom it should say.....after submitting ticket, it can be
> ...


Them Bryan boys from Royal Touch were sporting Paul Wall grills last time i saw them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 03:00 PM~6011019
> *Them Bryan boys from Royal Touch were sporting Paul Wall grills last time i saw them.
> *



gangsta!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 21 2006, 02:00 PM~6011019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to leave early to pick up my son from school, if I don't get back w/you today, I'll have it for you tomorrow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 21 2006, 03:03 PM~6011037
> *gangsta!
> *


Rollin' through P-Town bass'in that George Strait chopped & screwed mayne!

Alllll alllll my ex ex'ssss live in Tex Texasssss....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 02:11 PM~6011093
> *Rollin' through P-Town bass'in that George Strait chopped & screwed mayne!
> 
> Alllll alllll my ex ex'ssss live in Tex Texasssss....
> *



:0 who the hell was that? They were from Bryan?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 21 2006, 03:10 PM~6011088
> *:uh: Don't even get me started on that one!!!!!
> *


? Your Hubby Mike said " :uh: " when I asked him about it.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

You don't know who it was? Must have been at the last meeting.....too funny


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 21 2006, 03:19 PM~6011127
> *You don't know who it was?  Must have been at the last meeting.....too funny
> *


Nah a couple of meetings ago. Un chicano y un guero.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

ROLL CALL FOR THE LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 02:11 PM~6011093
> *Rollin' through P-Town bass'in that George Strait chopped & screwed mayne!
> 
> Alllll alllll my ex ex'ssss live in Tex Texasssss....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 02:19 PM~6011131
> *Nah a couple of meetings ago.  Un chicano y un guero.
> *



just my own personal opinion here but I never liked the whole "grill" thing....teeth are suppose to be white......Alex did tell Michael he wanted a grill, he's 5

:ugh:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

PARTS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry6011218


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 21 2006, 03:20 PM~6011140
> *ROLL CALL FOR THE LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there by your side mixing :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 02:35 PM~6011244
> *I'll be there by your side mixing  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Job Listing: Need an in-house delivery driver for the company. Hours are business hours 8-5pm. Located on the East side of Houston off I-10 & BW-8. Duties include picking up materials and delivering also. While not driving you'll assist the shop with duties. PM me if interested.

*MUST HAVE CLEAN OR AT LEAST GOOD DRIVING RECORD*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 21 2006, 02:20 PM~6011140
> *ROLL CALL FOR THE LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



we are there n u know this mann.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 21 2006, 03:47 PM~6011335
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: Helping out La Raza


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 03:41 PM~6011299
> *Job Listing:  Need an in-house delivery driver for the company.  Hours are business hours 8-5pm.  Located on the East side of Houston off I-10 & BW-8.  Duties include picking up materials and delivering also.  While not driving you'll assist the shop with duties.  PM me if interested.
> 
> MUST HAVE CLEAN OR AT LEAST GOOD DRIVING RECORD
> *



man im screwed all kinds a ways for all kinds a jobs.

various tickets, moving violations, speeding (including one where i got arrested)

and if its not a bad driving record, its my colorful criminal career :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 21 2006, 03:55 PM~6011391
> *man im screwed all kinds a ways for all kinds a jobs.
> 
> various tickets, moving violations, speeding (including one where i got arrested)
> ...


You sound like a country song


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 03:56 PM~6011402
> *You sound like a country song
> *



la verdad homie :dunno: 






:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 02:56 PM~6011402
> *You sound like a country song
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 21 2006, 02:20 PM~6011140
> *ROLL CALL FOR THE LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Houston Stylez will be in tha house......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gotta work sunday of kustoms show, but im off labor im down to ride out to seawall and drop top whos down to cruise to g town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2006, 05:36 PM~6011992
> *gotta work sunday of kustoms show, but im off labor im down to ride out to seawall and drop top whos down to cruise to g town
> *


maybe


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

My mom took some pictures at the Firme Dance and we just got them back today (it was on a disposable camara) if ya'll want me to post them tell me... don't worry none are embarrassing, only a few of me where she caught me offf guard...oh yeah...none with the bottle caps...sorry guys...lol


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hopefully that's a yes cuz I'm posting them...








John, Mom, Goofy








In the back is Blocc, L2r is Dualhex, Deather Dealer, Mom








DualHex, Mom








Mom and Me








Dualhex and Me








Death Dealer and Me








Me and Mike


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2006, 06:38 PM~6013475
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :twak: im bored


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *713ridaz*


sup.. 












see.. i said HI.. now quit your bitchin. 

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 21 2006, 06:49 PM~6013587
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: with this stick


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn sic where u get that "NB" from


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2006, 09:02 PM~6013720
> *:twak:  with this stick
> 
> 
> ...


you so hostile.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2006, 09:03 PM~6013736
> *damn sic where u get that "NB" from
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2006, 08:03 PM~6013736
> *damn sic where u get that "NB" from
> *


shit he made that a long time ago for the knuckle heads around the neighborhood....talk some shit and u get tha stick...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall some grimey ass ******


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2006, 08:03 PM~6013736
> *damn sic where u get that "NB" from
> *


THAT STICK IS 4 THA REGIN'S!!!!! :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2006, 08:37 PM~6014088
> *yall some grimey ass ******
> *


hey gotta have something to protect urself with the late nights working on the bikes and stuff...would call u to bring the gat but by the time u get there we would already be fukd up....lol


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

uuuhhhh :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2006, 07:03 PM~6013736
> *damn sic where u get that "NB" from
> *


i made it.. you want one.. ill make one.. and color match it for the impala


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 21 2006, 07:04 PM~6013741
> *you so hostile.
> *


lol.. thank you..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 21 2006, 08:07 PM~6013220
> *Hopefully that's a yes cuz I'm posting them...
> 
> 
> ...


Listen to the lies Dani is telling Mike! :biggrin: j/k


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Check your pm ellie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 22 2006, 07:13 AM~6016062
> *Check your pm ellie
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Job Listing: :biggrin: 

Raceway gas station at 1069 Edgebrook (across from Jack in the Crack) looking for a stocker to work from 11pm-7am. Don't know the rate all what he said was "wusup my friend, you know anyone wants a job?" Contact Al at 713.946.3400


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

spammer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 08:23 AM~6016213
> *spammer.
> *


I'm not trying to help build/fix your credit :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Is this someones lowrider?

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/196896334.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone need a '78 monte carlo? $500 bucks

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/196716702.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 08:33 AM~6016248
> *Is this someones lowrider?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/196896334.html
> *



its Jose's... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 08:31 AM~6016239
> *I'm not trying to help build/fix your credit  :uh:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 06:44 AM~6016287
> *morning
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 08:45 AM~6016290
> *:ugh:
> *


Agree


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

friendly ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sucka


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

traffic sucked ass this morning! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 08:56 AM~6016337
> *traffic sucked ass this morning! :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2006, 04:36 PM~6011992
> *gotta work sunday of kustoms show, but im off labor im down to ride out to seawall and drop top whos down to cruise to g town
> *


AWWW YOU CAN GET YOUR GOOD LUCK CHARM TO TAKE YOUR CAR FOR YOU WHERE YOU AT TEXASGOLD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 08:57 AM~6016342
> *:uh:
> *


Agree


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 07:57 AM~6016342
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: 

got my bonus check...finally! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 07:59 AM~6016352
> *Agree
> *


if you still worked at the other place youd be bitching too! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 09:03 AM~6016368
> *if you still worked at the other place youd be bitching too! :angry:
> *


LOL! Agree :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 09:02 AM~6016361
> *:twak:
> 
> got my bonus check...finally!  :biggrin:
> *


where you taking me?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 08:04 AM~6016373
> *LOL!  Agree  :biggrin:
> *


you suck! :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 08:04 AM~6016375
> *where you taking me?
> *


a taqueria? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 06:56 AM~6016337
> *latin sucked my ass this morning! :angry:
> *


cool!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 07:12 AM~6016400
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 08:11 AM~6016398
> *cool!
> *


wtf!?!?!? :ugh: :nono: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 09:14 AM~6016407
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...



:machinegun: :guns: :burn: 


:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 09:11 AM~6016398
> *cool!
> *


   Tasted like roses :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 09:08 AM~6016388
> *a taqueria? :dunno:
> *


deal


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 08:24 AM~6016456
> *    Tasted like roses  :burn:
> *


shut the hell up!!! :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 03:41 PM~6011299
> *Job Listing:  Need an in-house delivery driver for the company.  Hours are business hours 8-5pm.  Located on the East side of Houston off I-10 & BW-8.  Duties include picking up materials and delivering also.  While not driving you'll assist the shop with duties.  PM me if interested.
> 
> MUST HAVE CLEAN OR AT LEAST GOOD DRIVING RECORD
> *


TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: wally dogg, sixty8imp, Eternal Life, Lord Goofy, Hny Brn Eyz

Stalker :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: WHUTZ UP H-TOWN!!!!!!!!!!
IF U KNOW ANYONE LOOKING FOR PRE-CUT GRILLZ.............
LET ME KNOW PM ME. THEY COME IN SILVER & GOLD WITH DIAMONDS :biggrin: I WILL BE SELLING THEM AT THE NEXT LATIN KUSTOM CAR SHOW SEPT 3,06
THIS WHUT THE GRILLZ LOOKS LIKE I HAVE ALL KINDS IF ANY ONE WOULD LIKE KNOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 08:38 AM~6016517
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: wally dogg, sixty8imp, Eternal Life, Lord Goofy, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Eternal Life, WHIRLWIND, *Lord Goofy*, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 22 2006, 09:46 AM~6016553
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Eternal Life, WHIRLWIND, Lord Goofy, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz
> *


Is that your stalker?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 07:15 AM~6016412
> *wtf!?!?!?  :ugh:  :nono:  :twak:
> *


:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 10:09 AM~6016654
> *:twak:
> *


"its cause you're black"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 08:27 AM~6016729
> *"its cause you're black"
> *


im not black.. im half dominican


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 10:28 AM~6016736
> *im not black.. im half dominican
> *


sure look black.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pic of sic at nite


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 09:09 AM~6016654
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 09:30 AM~6016743
> *pic of sic at nite
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you aint right!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 22 2006, 08:28 AM~6016739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. u didnt do it right.. quit jocking strange u bitter


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 10:30 AM~6016743
> *pic of sic at nite
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sure is racist
pinche mojado


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 10:42 AM~6016814
> *sure is racist
> pinche mojado
> *


damn i was just fk'n with you.. 

and i aint no mojo.. i barely know spanish.. and dont drive a truck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 10:40 AM~6016802
> *yeah
> 
> no.. u didnt do it right.. quit jocking strange u bitter
> *


in the old school days we called them "biters"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 10:42 AM~6016814
> *sure is racist
> pinche mojado
> *


calmate mofle :angry:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 07:38 AM~6016517
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: wally dogg, sixty8imp, Eternal Life, Lord Goofy, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


triple og making his runs... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 22 2006, 10:55 AM~6016878
> *triple og making his runs... :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 08:56 AM~6016885
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 22 2006, 11:00 AM~6016904
> *:uh:
> *


can you translate for those of us that dont know "gangsta slang"??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 11:02 AM~6016913
> *can you translate for those of us that dont know "gangsta slang"??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5926958


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 11:06 AM~6016930
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5926958
> *


oh


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 10:06 AM~6016930
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5926958
> *


"they" deleted a couple pages :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 22 2006, 11:14 AM~6016960
> *"they" deleted a couple pages :uh:
> *


I noticed that. They got rid of the H-Town clowning on them fools


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 10:16 AM~6016979
> *I noticed that.  They got rid of the H-Town clowning on them fools
> *


they cant hang :biggrin: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 22 2006, 11:17 AM~6016988
> *they cant hang :biggrin:  :tears:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 09:40 AM~6016805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 10:16 AM~6016979
> *I noticed that.  They got rid of the H-Town clowning on them fools
> *


haha! that was a good read.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 22 2006, 07:46 AM~6016553
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Eternal Life, WHIRLWIND, Lord Goofy, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz
> *


was up sonia...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 11:16 AM~6016979
> *I noticed that.  They got rid of the H-Town clowning on them fools
> *



troublemakers





:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 22 2006, 07:56 AM~6016337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you really? My sister's brother in law looks black (except he has hazel eyes) and she said he hates for people to say that, he is from the islands so he is "islander" 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 09:40 AM~6016805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up BLOCC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 22 2006, 10:08 AM~6017318
> *Here too, students are back
> must be nice
> I wonder if anyone has tried to pawn a grill :barf:
> ...


Yeah people pawn there grill all the time you dont get alot


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 22 2006, 10:11 AM~6017334
> *  wuz up BLOCC
> *


Wud Up mayne im not even going to try and catch up on what going on... TOO MANY PAGES!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 10:22 AM~6017394
> *
> *


the legend has returned... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 11:04 AM~6017289
> *troublemakers
> :biggrin:
> *


for real. :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 22 2006, 10:22 AM~6017391
> *Wud Up mayne im not even going to try and catch up on what going on... TOO MANY PAGES!!!!!!
> *


yep............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 22 2006, 11:08 AM~6017318
> *Here too, students are back
> 
> must be nice
> ...


i know! that means imma have to wake up earlier. :angry: 

yea it is. :biggrin: 

:barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 12:31 PM~6017460
> *i know! that means imma have to wake up earlier.  :angry:
> 
> yea it is. :biggrin:
> ...


:scrutinize:

you were hardly on time with school was still out. so whats it matter?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC+Aug 22 2006, 11:14 AM~6017352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 11:32 AM~6017469
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> you were hardly on time with school was still out.  so whats it matter?
> *


haha! shut up! being late like 5 - 10 mins aint bad. this morning i was 30 mins late. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 12:41 PM~6017531
> *haha! shut up! being late like 5 - 10 mins aint bad. this morning i was 30 mins late. :angry:
> *


well when you get canned dont come looking for me to take care of you. 

:nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Regal not for sale anymore and German Sheperd staying at home at the moment. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 11:42 AM~6017538
> *well when you get canned dont come looking for me to take care of you.
> 
> :nono:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:46 PM~6017568
> *Regal not for sale anymore and German Sheperd staying at home at the moment.  :biggrin:
> *


huh? dog gonna live in regal or what?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 12:48 PM~6017575
> *huh?  dog gonna live in regal or what?
> *


Yeah, that nga is cruising right now hollerin' at her dawgs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 22 2006, 12:47 PM~6017571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone know of a shop that does good steel work at a low reasonable price? Need the rear corners on the '73 caprice formed and the rear lower deck lid redone plus the lip where the trunk gasket goes formed also.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:56 PM~6017647
> *Anyone know of a shop that does good steel work at a low reasonable price?  Need the rear corners on the '73 caprice formed and the rear lower deck lid redone plus the lip where the trunk gasket goes formed also.
> *


use bondo!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 12:58 PM~6017654
> *use bondo!
> *


nah, don't want to make it into a brick. This picture was taken a few years ago during a photoshoot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:58 PM~6017658
> *nah, don't want to make it into a brick.  This picture was taken a few years ago during a photoshoot.
> 
> 
> ...


who's the ruca and why she edited in?


[email protected] in front of house.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 11:51 AM~6017605
> *dont make sad face.. i didnt mean it snookums..  know i got your back.  be crowded but you can live with me..  but im still seeing other brawds though!
> *


LMMFAO!!! you are a dayum fool!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:58 PM~6017658
> *nah, don't want to make it into a brick.  This picture was taken a few years ago during a photoshoot.
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 11:58 AM~6017658
> *nah, don't want to make it into a brick.  This picture was taken a few years ago during a photoshoot.
> 
> 
> ...


FKIN LATIN!!!! :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


hey i never got paid for the shoot!! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 01:06 PM~6017702
> *FKIN LATIN!!!!  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey i never got paid for the shoot!!  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


that you?

why your head look so huge??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 01:01 PM~6017673
> *who's the ruca and why she edited in?
> [email protected] in front of house.
> *


It was a mag called PAISAS Y CASAS. She isn't edited, that's the real hrnychonies


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 01:09 PM~6017723
> *It was a mag called PAISAS Y CASAS.  She isn't edited, that's the real hrnychonies
> *



where can i pick up a copy?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 01:10 PM~6017730
> *where can i pick up a copy?
> *


It's anywhere Spokes N Juice mags are at :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 01:06 PM~6017702
> *FKIN LATIN!!!!  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey i never got paid for the shoot!!  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 01:11 PM~6017736
> *It's anywhere Spokes N Juice mags are at  :uh:
> *



I guess nowheres...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 01:06 PM~6017702
> *FKIN LATIN!!!!  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hey i never got paid for the shoot!!  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:58 PM~6017658
> *nah, don't want to make it into a brick.  This picture was taken a few years ago during a photoshoot.
> 
> 
> ...



you can print you out some posters of that one, great quality work. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

sup FRANK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 01:16 PM~6017759
> *you can print you out some posters of that one, great quality work.    :biggrin:
> *


for a t-shirt. LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 01:15 PM~6017753
> *THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 10:56 AM~6017647
> *Anyone know of a shop that does good steel work at a low reasonable price?  Need the rear corners on the '73 caprice formed and the rear lower deck lid redone plus the lip where the trunk gasket goes formed also.
> *


i might be able to do it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 22 2006, 10:08 AM~6017318
> *
> are you really?  My sister's brother in law looks black (except he has hazel eyes) and she said he hates for people to say that, he is from the islands so he is "islander"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no. i was just bullshitin


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 10:49 AM~6017586
> *Yeah, that nga is cruising right now ho'in for her dawg *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you a pimp dj


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 22 2006, 02:04 PM~6017968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you a pimp dj
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

MY POST GOT HOE-JACKED. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 01:48 PM~6017901
> *i might be able to do it
> *


You serious?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 12:07 PM~6017709
> *that you?
> 
> why your head look so huge??
> *


i had a major headache that day. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 02:09 PM~6018000
> *i had a major headache that day. :uh:
> *


OH


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:09 PM~6017723
> *It was a mag called PAISAS Y CASAS.  She isn't edited, that's the real hrnychonies
> *


it was the first edition. :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:11 PM~6017736
> *It's anywhere Spokes N Juice mags are at  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 12:16 PM~6017759
> *you can print you out some posters of that one, great quality work.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:17 PM~6017767
> *for a t-shirt.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 01:09 PM~6018002
> *OH
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 12:07 PM~6017988
> *You serious?
> *


might.. call me later and well talk about the peices that need work.. i can work with metal a little bit..and hny asss


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 01:24 PM~6018091
> *might.. call me later and well talk about the peices that need work.. i can work with metal a little bit..and hny asss
> *


hush your mouth!!! :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2006, 02:06 PM~6017980
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MY POST GOT HOE-JACKED.  LOL
> *




ho-jacked :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: wally dogg, *firmelows,* sixty8imp


cloaking device... off. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 01:43 PM~6018171
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: wally dogg, firmelows, sixty8imp
> cloaking device... off.  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2006, 12:30 PM~6018098
> *hush your mouth!!! :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


only if ur teta was in it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Are you in debt and need help fixing your credit. If you are interested in getting the credit you always wanted just let me know. You must have at least 10k +

Total Debt - Amt Saved - Monthly Payment

$150,000 -$67,140 - $2,302

$100,000 -$45,000 - $1,538

$50,000 -$22,500 - $774

$25,000 - $11,250 - $392

$10,000 - $4,500 - $163




This program last 3yrs. The numbers are based on 40 cents on the dollar settlements. However we been getting settlements for alot less.

IF INTERESTED PM SO I CAN EXPLAIN HOW THE PROGRAM WORKS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 02:50 PM~6018231
> *Are you in debt and need help fixing your credit. If you are interested in getting the credit you always wanted just let me know. You must have at least 10k +
> 
> Total Debt - Amt Saved - Monthly Payment
> ...




:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 01:51 PM~6018237
> *:uh:
> *


u in debt? i can help :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 02:50 PM~6018231
> *Are you in debt and need help fixing your credit. If you are interested in getting the credit you always wanted just let me know. You must have at least 10k +
> Total Debt - Amt Saved - Monthly Payment
> 
> ...


if i had 10k+ handy.. i wouldnt have debt trouble.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GOT SOME PARTS FOR '64,'68 '71-72 IMPALAS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=278328


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 12:51 PM~6018237
> *:uh:
> *


x4


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 01:54 PM~6018255
> *if i had 10k+ handy..  i wouldnt have debt trouble.
> *


10k in debt....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 02:52 PM~6018242
> *u in debt? i can help :biggrin:
> *



you gonna pay my bills? pay off my debt? what? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 01:56 PM~6018276
> *you gonna pay my bills? pay off my debt?  what? :biggrin:
> *


how much in debt are you?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

freakin infomercial here... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 02:55 PM~6018270
> *10k in debt....
> *


oh.. naw, im broke..but i aint in much debt.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 12:57 PM~6018287
> *freakin infomercial here...  :roflmao:
> *


:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 02:57 PM~6018282
> *how much in debt are you?
> *



lets say a _friend_ of mine is in debt 20,000.... how would you or your program help?

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 02:58 PM~6018294
> *:uh:
> *



go count the nails on your stick....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 02:50 PM~6018231
> *Are you in debt and need help fixing your credit. If you are interested in getting the credit you always wanted just let me know. You must have at least 10k +
> 
> Total Debt - Amt Saved - Monthly Payment
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 02:57 PM~6018287
> *freakin infomercial here...  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:  Employment services also.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im in debt and i need a better job :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 01:58 PM~6018295
> *lets say a friend of mine is in debt 20,000.... how would you or your program help?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


well for ur friend we would help him/her by settleing his/her accounts out at a guaranted 40 cents on the dollar so at 20000 he would save 9000 and mthly pymts 316 for 3 yrs however if we get a lower sett it will be less than 3 yrs.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 22 2006, 01:00 PM~6018302
> *go count the nails on your stick....
> *


how bout i count how many got stuck in ur butt after i hit u with it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 03:35 PM~6018578
> *well for ur friend we would help him/her by settleing his/her accounts out at a guaranted 40 cents on the dollar so at 20000 he would save 9000 and mthly pymts 316 for 3 yrs however if we get a lower sett it will be less than 3 yrs.....
> *


isn't it frowned upon to settle debt? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd just borrow $ from lone star..since he's rich.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 22 2006, 02:38 PM~6018593
> *isn't it frowned upon to settle debt? :dunno:
> *


yes if the place on ur cbr settled in full.........well when we negotiate for the sett it is based upon them putting paid in full...also on the check that is sent to them it states that by cahing this check they agreed to place paid in full on the cbr.....c.c. companies are so greedy all they want is the money.......so as long as they get that.......asap they will do whatever it takes


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up my peeps??? how is everyong doing today?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 22 2006, 03:13 PM~6018786
> *whats up my peeps??? how is everyong doing today?
> *


  chillin


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 03:13 PM~6018792
> * chillin
> *


shit i think ur ass is suppose to be working.....lol so u guys fix ur truck yet?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 22 2006, 03:14 PM~6018797
> *shit i think ur ass is suppose to be working.....lol  so u guys fix ur truck yet?
> *


i am working...lol.....should be done today


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 03:28 PM~6018890
> *i am working...lol.....should be done today
> *



thats cool....yea i need to order them bags...have to see what my check looks like on friday.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 22 2006, 03:30 PM~6018902
> *thats cool....yea i need to order them bags...have to see what my check looks like on friday.
> *


sounds good


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 22 2006, 02:13 PM~6018786
> *whats up my peeps??? how is everyong doing today?
> *


Working.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 22 2006, 03:50 PM~6019043
> *Working.
> *



yea, u gotta pay the bills brother...so how did the hopper do at the show?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 22 2006, 02:59 PM~6019110
> *yea, u gotta pay the bills brother...so how did the hopper do at the show?
> *


Second place , Hata Proof got first.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 22 2006, 04:07 PM~6019157
> *Second place , Hata Proof got first.
> *



cool cool mayne...when i grow up i wanna be balla like u...... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 22 2006, 03:10 PM~6019184
> *cool cool mayne...when i grow up i wanna be balla like u...... :biggrin:
> *


I drive an 86 mazda pickup hopper with no AC and no Radio ,that is not what a Balla drives.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 22 2006, 04:13 PM~6019207
> *I drive an 86 mazda pickup hopper with no AC and no Radio ,that is not what a Balla drives.
> *


What about the fleet of lexus, Lincolns and Cadys? :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 22 2006, 03:15 PM~6019221
> *What about the fleet of lexus, Lincolns and Cadys?  :0
> *



Why you gotta call me out like that? They are rentals. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 22 2006, 04:15 PM~6019221
> *What about the fleet of lexus, Lincolns and Cadys?  :0
> *


dont forget the bike and the truck...and the.......lol


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 03:18 PM~6019254
> *dont forget the bike and the truck...and the.......lol
> *


 I am outa here ,do not listen to the rumors.  :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 22 2006, 04:17 PM~6019240
> *Why you gotta call me out like that? They are rentals. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 22 2006, 04:19 PM~6019264
> *I am outa here ,do not listen to the rumors.   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 22 2006, 04:13 PM~6019207
> *I drive an 86 mazda pickup hopper with no AC and no Radio ,that is not what a Balla drives.
> *


hey thats better than me, i have an 81 regal with no a/c...see urs is still newer....lol u BALLA.......lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

hey jesse did u get ur A-arm from the desk?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 22 2006, 04:30 PM~6019316
> *hey thats better than me, i have an 81 regal with no a/c...see urs is still newer....lol  u BALLA.......lol
> *


On 13s :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 22 2006, 04:42 PM~6019380
> *On 13s  :thumbsup:
> *



yes sir all i need now is to put the 4 pumps in it.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 22 2006, 04:44 PM~6019392
> *yes sir all i need now is to put the 4 pumps in it.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You are just going too brake shit :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 22 2006, 01:44 PM~6018628
> *i'd just borrow $ from lone star..since he's rich.
> *


far from rich, but this time next year im planning on making a power move.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 12:52 PM~6018242
> *u in debt? i can help :biggrin:
> *


is your debt program just like paying off credit cards or other debt in full, check for the full amount. or does it go on your credit rating that you had to settle meaning you still have bad credit, just not as bad.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 05:19 PM~6019692
> *is your debt program just like paying off credit cards or other debt in full, check for the full amount. or does it go on your credit rating that you had to settle meaning you still have bad credit, just not as bad.
> *


yess we settle the accounts......however we have it to where the creditors only report paid in full 0 balance.....or even sometimes completly removing it off the c.b.r.......depends on the creditor.....the only time we negotiate to remove is when the history is so screwed up that even if you have it reporting paid in full it still messes up ur score....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 04:28 PM~6019775
> *yess we settle the accounts......however we have it to where the creditors only report paid in full 0 balance.....or even sometimes completly removing it off the c.b.r.......depends on the creditor.....the only time we negotiate to remove is when the history is so screwed up that  even if you have it reporting paid in full it still messes up ur score....
> *


hmm.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats why i buy everything cash..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 07:05 PM~6020953
> *dats why i buy everything cash..
> *


if u cant pay cash u cant afford the shit


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 07:08 PM~6020969
> *if u cant pay cash u cant afford the shit
> *


thats how i see it.. i aint got much cash.. but ill be like you and make some power moves next year


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2006, 07:46 PM~6021215
> *thats how i see it.. i aint got much cash.. but ill be like you and make some power moves next year
> *


 :0 :0 just save your pennies. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 09:08 PM~6020969
> *if u cant pay cash u cant afford the shit
> *



you plannin on shellin out a couple hundred thousand for a house?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 22 2006, 08:01 PM~6021356
> *you plannin on shellin out a couple hundred thousand for a house?
> *


hell naw, thats you fool


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 10:02 PM~6021359
> *hell naw, thats you fool
> *




neegro pleez, you ballin outta control :0 

i heard they call you daddy warbucks :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 07:58 PM~6021332
> *:0  :0  just save your pennies.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 22 2006, 08:07 PM~6021377
> *neegro pleez, you ballin outta control :0
> 
> i heard they call you daddy warbucks  :biggrin:
> *


i heard to be accepted among neighbors when you buy a 200k house u have to drive a cadillac that the only reason brian got accepted into home owners association in his new gated community.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 09:58 PM~6021332
> *:0  :0  just save your pennies.  :biggrin:
> *




that'll be alotta pennies mayne


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 10:11 PM~6021400
> *i heard to be accepted among neighbors when you buy a 200k house u have to drive a cadillac that the only reason brian got accepted into home owners association in his new gated community.
> *




ouch........



pedos are you listening?????


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

Chicano Ghost Story



This happened in a little town in Texas, and even though it sounds
like an Alfred Hitchcock tale, it's absolutely true: 

This guy was on the side of the road hitch hiking on a very dark and
stormy night. The night was cold and wet and no cars went by. The storm was so
strong he could hardly see a few feet ahead of him. 

Suddenly, he saw a car coming towards him and stopped. The guy, without
thinking about it, got in the car, closed the door, and only then
realized that there was nobody behind the wheel! 

The car starts going again, very slowly. The guy looks at the road and
sees a curve coming his way. Scared, he starts to pray and begs for his life.
Just before the car hits the curve, a hand appears through the driver's
window and turns the wheel. The guy, paralyzed in terror, watched how
the hand appeared each time the car approached a curve. Gathering his
strength,he gets out of the car and runs all the way to the nearest town. 

Wet and in shock, he goes into a cantina, asks for two shots of tequila
and starts telling everybody about the horrible experience he just went
through. 
A silence enveloped everyone when they realized the guy was crying
hysterically and wasn't drunk. 

About a half hour later, two other guys walk into the same cantina and
one said to the other, 

"Mira, vato. That's the Pendejo that got in the car while 

we were pushing it!"


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats a REAL horror story. Someone jumpin in your car while you pushin it. LOL. The least they can do is freakin help.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Girl shot in May is out of hospital
By NATHANIEL JONES
STAR-TELEGRAM STAFF WRITER

ARLINGTON -- Daisy Prado, the 2-year-old Arlington girl who was shot in the head during a drive-by shooting May 5, left the hospital Monday, her father said.

Daisy had been in a coma for a couple of months at Cook Children's Medical Center in Fort Worth. More information on her condition was unavailable Monday.

Daisy's father, Jesse Prado, would say only that Daisy was being sent to a relative's home in Grand Prairie.

But once Daisy is home, she will have an opportunity to bond with her new sister, Destiny Prado, born July 1.

Meanwhile, members of the Roller's Only lowrider car club are planning a fundraiser to help cover the costs of caring for Daisy, said Synbad Ontiveros, one of the organizers.

The event, a car show, is set for Sunday at Hot Rods & Hoggs, a bar in Arlington. Ontiveros said he hopes to raise more than $2,000. Donations will be collected at the free show.

The show will include lowrider cars and trucks from Arlington, Fort Worth, Grand Prairie, Dallas, Garland and Irving.


IN THE KNOW

Daisy fundraiser

What: Car show

When: Noon to 6 p.m. Sunday

Where: Hot Rods & Hoggs at 706 N. Watson Road in Arlington.

Cost: Free, but donations will be accepted.

To donate: There is an account set up for Daisy Prado with Chase Bank. The account number is 2336054289.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 22 2006, 09:19 PM~6021464
> *Chicano Ghost Story
> This happened in a little town in Texas, and even though it sounds
> like an Alfred Hitchcock tale, it's absolutely true:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Wednesday and tomorrow is payday.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2006, 03:55 PM~6018712
> *yes if the place on ur cbr settled in full.........well when we negotiate for the sett it is based upon them putting paid in full...also on the check that is sent to them it states that by cahing this check they agreed to place paid in full on the cbr.....c.c. companies are so greedy all they want is the money.......so as long as they get that.......asap they will do whatever it takes
> *


  well that sounds good ...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 07:08 PM~6020969
> *if u cant pay cash u cant afford the shit
> *


PREACH MY bROTHER! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 23 2006, 08:57 AM~6023947
> * well that sounds good ...
> *


yes it is.....it is a fairly new alternative.........so not many people know about this program.........but it is a good one........u need help?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 23 2006, 07:30 AM~6023495
> *Girl shot in May is out of hospital
> By NATHANIEL JONES
> STAR-TELEGRAM STAFF WRITER
> ...


Thanks for posting this Cathy


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 09:08 PM~6020969
> *if u cant pay cash u cant afford the shit
> *


  words to live by


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2006, 10:02 AM~6023967
> *yes it is.....it is a fairly new alternative.........so not many people know about this program.........but it is a good one........u need help?
> *


I don't have credit cards ... never have ... but I'm not sure what my credit looks like cause of my ex-husband  but his stuff will all be getting removed just as soon as I get my divorce decree :biggrin: Don't I just need to send a copy of that to the credit agency once I receive it? :dunno: I'm in the process of buying a house and all his stuff is the only bad stuff coming up on my credit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2006, 10:02 AM~6023967
> *yes it is.....it is a fairly new alternative.........so not many people know about this program.........but it is a good one........u need help?
> *


What do you get out of it? Percentage of the payment that goes through the company you work for? Let's say someones payback amount is 300 bucks a month. out of that 300, how much goes towards you all?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Juanito, where did you go? Ring me up on the telefonazo buey.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2006, 09:19 AM~6024058
> *Juanito, where did you go?  Ring me up on the telefonazo buey.
> *


ring ring


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2006, 10:22 AM~6024075
> *ring ring
> *



:ugh: :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2006, 10:22 AM~6024075
> *ring ring
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wheres everyone at???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

working... maybe.

or spamming other forums.... :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 10:08 AM~6024324
> *working... maybe.
> 
> or spamming other forums....  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

you mean "ruining" other topics. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yea...........so the a/c unit in my house took a big shit last night.



gotta love texas heat mayne. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ah that sucks! and you have a baby too?? im sure yall ended up stayin somewhere else right?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2006, 11:26 AM~6024458
> *ah that sucks! and you have a baby too?? im sure yall ended up stayin somewhere else right?
> *



nope stayed in the casa with all the ceiling fans on full blast. i got happy when it rained cus the temp dropped alot and we opened the windows.


the homie dave(chevylo97) is comin to check it out since hes in the a/c racket :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 23 2006, 11:50 AM~6024586
> *nope stayed in the casa with all the ceiling fans on full blast.  i got happy when it rained cus the temp dropped alot and we opened the windows.
> the homie dave(chevylo97) is comin to check it out since hes in the a/c racket  :biggrin:
> *



Hey Dave, whats the LIL discount on AC work... ? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2006, 11:06 AM~6024307
> *wheres everyone at???
> *


im at home,called in. bring me burrito.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 23 2006, 11:19 AM~6024395
> *yea...........so the a/c unit in my house took a big shit last night.
> gotta love texas heat mayne.  :thumbsdown:
> *


all what you need is for your ole lady to leave and your dog to run away. That's some country chit right thurr.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2006, 11:06 AM~6024307
> *wheres everyone at???
> *


working


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Tomorrow morning i'm gettin my wisdom teeth taken out...yikes!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 23 2006, 10:50 AM~6024586
> *nope stayed in the casa with all the ceiling fans on full blast.  i got happy when it rained cus the temp dropped alot and we opened the windows.
> the homie dave(chevylo97) is comin to check it out since hes in the a/c racket  :biggrin:
> *


dang that sucks. it poured down pretty bad last night in my area. well i hope dave can fix it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 23 2006, 11:38 AM~6024821
> *im at home,called in.  bring me burrito.
> *


SLACKER! :uh: 

how do you expect to take care of me if you are always missing work! :angry: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

FOR SALE 1,500 = 84 CUTTY


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED PM ME...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 23 2006, 01:03 PM~6024935
> *FOR SALE 1,500 = 84 CUTTY
> 
> 
> ...



cutty looks good... got any more pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Former Marine takes down man after clerk is hit*


http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,645195431,00.html


:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2006, 12:43 PM~6024844
> *all what you need is for your ole lady to leave and your dog to run away.  That's some country chit right thurr.
> *




i dont have a dog, but i have 2 cats she kicked out to stay with my mom. and she did leave me in '02, i came back in from outta town and she had moved out :uh: 




and then she had the nerve to call me and say "why the hell havnt you called" :biggrin: 



so do i qualify as fa sho kuntry now


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2006, 08:50 AM~6023917
> *Wednesday and tomorrow is payday.
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Man.. a whole 60 pages since i last read this thread.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Aug 23 2006, 02:03 PM~6025283
> *Man..  a whole 60 pages since i last read this thread.
> *



didnt miss much... 

unless you are over $10,000 in debt.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HERE GOES ANOTHER ONE FOR SALE...
THIS ONE IS A 86 REGAL
FULLY WRAPPED BODY WORK IS 80% DONE
OWNER ASKING 1,500 BUT WILL TAKE OFFERS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 01:16 PM~6025387
> *didnt miss much...
> 
> unless you are over $10,000 in debt.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 23 2006, 01:38 PM~6025109
> *i dont have a dog, but i have 2 cats she kicked out to stay with my mom.  and she did leave me in '02, i came back in from outta town and she had moved out :uh:
> and then she had the nerve to call me and say "why the hell havnt you called"  :biggrin:
> so do i qualify as fa sho kuntry now
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 23 2006, 02:17 PM~6025388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That regal got a hell of a crew cut.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2006, 02:12 PM~6025728
> *That regal got a hell of a crew cut.
> *



and clean shaven


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 23 2006, 10:08 AM~6024324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 01:16 PM~6025387
> *didnt miss much...
> 
> unless you are over $10,000 in debt.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey cathy where you been!?!?!?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2006, 02:49 PM~6026040
> *hey cathy where you been!?!?!?
> *



Working girl, been pretty busy here.....

wanted to post an update on the little girl that Rollerz Only is having the fundraiser for this weekend, keep in mind even if you can't show you can show your support to this even by making a donation :cheesy: 
Here is a article that I pulled off WFAA website.

Looks like she's back in the hospital with a high fever, as of Tuesday she was still in the hospital. 

Please read and it has more information.

ARLINGTON * Few people expected a two-year-old girl left comatose by a driveby shooting to live, but little Daisy Prado defied the odds. Her parents refused to give up on her. And recently, Daisy did emerge from the coma into a future of pain and uncertainty. 

It's not clear what Daisy feels or hears or sees, but a mother knows. 

"If I touch her right here, she can feel, 'cause she moves her eyes," Christine Arredondo said. "I know she can feel me. She knows it's me." 

Daisy's thick, black hair hides the place where doctors removed some of her brain and most of the bullet that lodged in her head. 

"The said there's a little piece of bullet left in the front of her brain," Christine said. "But they didn't want to touch it, take it out or anything. They didn't know what would happen." 

Back in May, someone fired several shots into the Arlington home where Daisy slept by her mother's side. The coma followed. Doctors warned she might never recover and Daisy's parents faced the cruel choice of whether to remove the toddler from life support. 

"But I had faith, and I knew she would be okay," said Christine. "Look at her now. She's finally home. We've been waiting for her to come home. Now she's here." 

But getting Daisy home is only the beginning. The regimen facing 20-year-old Christine is daunting even for health professionals. 

She is learning to feed her daughter through a tube. Steroids have made excess hair grow on Daisy's body. Christine must move Daisy every four hours to prevent bed sores from forming. She also constantly adjusts splints that keep Daisy's hands and feet from curling. There is a list of medicines, and Daisy's temperature must be monitored. 

Christine is also caring for her other three children, including newborn Destiny. Her family helps when they can, but mostly it comes down to mother and child. 


THE UPDATE 

Following just one day at home, Daisy was rushed back to the hospital with a fever. She remained there, Tuesday night. 


BENEFIT FOR DAISY 

Sunday, August 27th, a custom car show will benefit 2-year-old Daisy Prado. 

Hotrods and Hoggs will be at 706 N. Watson in Arlington from noon to 5:00 p.m. 

For more information, contact Savannah or Robert: 817-375-0194 or 817-932-4823


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 23 2006, 03:16 PM~6026232
> *Working girl, been pretty busy here.....
> 
> wanted to post an update on the little girl that Rollerz Only is having the fundraiser for this weekend, keep in mind even if you can't show you can show your support to this even by making a donation :cheesy:
> ...


makes me wanna cry just reading that. :tears:

i couldnt imagine going through all that as a mother.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 23 2006, 09:19 AM~6024395
> *yea...........so the a/c unit in my house took a big shit last night.
> gotta love texas heat mayne.  :thumbsdown:
> *


cant be worse than the smell i had to endure today. fuckin a/c went out in this nursing home. humid, hot and old people all in 1.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2006, 02:50 PM~6026623
> *:barf:
> *


yea but im in and out like a thief in the nite :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 03:53 PM~6026655
> *yea but im in and out like a thief in the nite :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2006, 02:58 PM~6026699
> *
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 03:48 PM~6026578
> *cant be worse than the smell i had to endure today. fuckin a/c went out in this nursing home. humid, hot and old people all in 1.
> *



like a room full of corpses


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Aug 23 2006, 12:48 PM~6024873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im still gettin paid sweetheart. i got acrued time, i got sick time, i got vacation time.. when i run out of all that.. i'll claim FMLA.. shit.. i got it worked out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 04:53 PM~6026655
> *yea but im in and out like a thief in the nite :biggrin:
> *


sup lil bowleg


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave: whats up!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 23 2006, 07:22 PM~6028223
> *:wave: whats up!
> *



whut up mayne.....whats the damn deal?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 04:48 PM~6026578
> *cant be worse than the smell i had to endure today. fuckin a/c went out in this nursing home. humid, hot and old people all in 1.
> *




old people smell = pee + poo = me goin :barf: 



on another note, more drama in sw houston today. should be on the news, jackers in a police chase crashed a stolen tahoe on the street behind my casa. 2 fools bailed on the po po's and they had all the choppers n shit flyin like 20 feet above the house for about an hour or so lookin for them. i saw a news chopper and turned it on and found out what the deal was..


so i locked the doors and got the .357 out :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 23 2006, 03:48 PM~6027226
> *sup lil bowleg
> *


whats up killa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 23 2006, 07:02 PM~6028570
> *old people smell = pee + poo = me goin  :barf:
> on another note, more drama in sw houston today.  should be on the news, jackers in a police chase crashed a stolen tahoe on the street behind my casa.  2 fools bailed on the po po's and they had all the choppers n shit flyin like 20 feet above the house for about an hour or so lookin for them.  i saw a news chopper and turned it on and found out what the deal was..
> so i locked the doors and got the .357 out :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 23 2006, 08:02 PM~6028570
> *old people smell = pee + poo = me goin  :barf:
> on another note, more drama in sw houston today.  should be on the news, jackers in a police chase crashed a stolen tahoe on the street behind my casa.  2 fools bailed on the po po's and they had all the choppers n shit flyin like 20 feet above the house for about an hour or so lookin for them.  i saw a news chopper and turned it on and found out what the deal was..
> so i locked the doors and got the .357 out :biggrin:
> *


straight "G"



































"girl" :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 08:02 PM~6021359
> *hell naw, thats you fool
> *



pat can't even afford a/c in his house


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 23 2006, 08:02 PM~6029037
> *pat can't even afford a/c in his house
> *


pat is loaded dont let him fool u


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 23 2006, 08:02 PM~6028570
> *old people smell = pee + poo = me goin  :barf:
> on another note, more drama in sw houston today.  should be on the news, jackers in a police chase crashed a stolen tahoe on the street behind my casa.  2 fools bailed on the po po's and they had all the choppers n shit flyin like 20 feet above the house for about an hour or so lookin for them.  i saw a news chopper and turned it on and found out what the deal was..
> so i locked the doors and got the .357 out :biggrin:
> *


dont be skurred :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where the cruising going on at this weekend


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 23 2006, 10:13 AM~6024711
> *Hey Dave, whats the LIL discount on AC work... ? :biggrin:
> *



no discount just mark ups ballers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 10:06 PM~6029073
> *where the cruising going on at this weekend
> *


mason park tomorrow.. put truckers on their place.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 23 2006, 08:08 PM~6029088
> *mason park tomorrow..  put truckers on their place.
> *


im on call tomoro :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 10:09 PM~6029096
> *im on call tomoro  :uh:
> *


bring xray van. take xrays @ mason park.. thats gangsta


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2006, 11:01 AM~6024924
> *dang that sucks. it poured down pretty bad last night in my area. well i hope dave can fix it.
> *



getting the parts in the morning


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 23 2006, 08:10 PM~6029107
> *bring xray van.  take xrays @ mason park.. thats gangsta
> *


i got into road rage today in the van some fools followed me from monroe and 45 to friendswood :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 10:12 PM~6029130
> *i got into road rage today in the van some fools followed me from monroe and 45 to friendswood  :biggrin:
> *


shoulda popped em.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 23 2006, 08:14 PM~6029145
> *shoulda popped em.
> *


not worth my black rhinos :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 10:17 PM~6029169
> *not worth my black rhinos  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


damn fool.. mean business huh. i just load with hollow points.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 23 2006, 08:21 PM~6029208
> *damn fool.. mean business huh.  i just load with hollow points.
> *


damn gangsta :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 08:12 PM~6029130
> *i got into road rage today in the van some fools followed me from monroe and 45 to friendswood  :biggrin:
> *


whatchu doing my house fo


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2006, 09:26 PM~6029243
> *whatchu doing my house fo
> *


scoping out the bat


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 09:12 PM~6029130
> *i got into road rage today in the van some fools followed me from monroe and 45 to friendswood  :biggrin:
> *



shit u were close to me shoot u should of holla, i would had ur back and ran them off the road for ya.....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 23 2006, 09:14 PM~6029644
> *shit u were close to me shoot u should of holla, i would had ur back and ran them off the road for ya.....lol
> *


people dont realize i dont give a fuck about a company car they playin with the wrong person :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 10:20 PM~6029691
> *people dont realize i dont give a fuck about a company car they playin with the wrong person  :biggrin:
> *


yea i kno what u mean...i drive all day long and i put up with alot of stupid people...and its like hello im in a big ass box truck, i will push u right the fuck outta my way u kno...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Aug 23 2006, 08:34 PM~6029294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


move bitch.. get out that way....! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 23 2006, 10:07 PM~6029079
> *no discount just  mark ups ballers
> *



:biggrin: :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2006, 07:10 AM~6031370
> *
> *


AGREE, Is that transformer still at the shop?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2006, 11:20 PM~6029691
> *people dont realize i dont give a fuck about a company car they playin with the wrong person  :biggrin:
> *




str8t gangsta :guns: :guns:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

sup 87 cutty


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Cutlasson13z*, impalastyle, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 09:17 AM~6031721
> *sup 87 cutty
> *


 :biggrin:


check your pm. foolio...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2006, 08:52 AM~6031617
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where hrny at? she aint checked in with me yet. imma have to whoop that azz. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 24 2006, 08:52 AM~6031617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 09:22 AM~6031743
> *where hrny at? she aint checked in with me yet.  imma have to whoop that azz.  :angry:
> *


she's tending deez nutz!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 08:45 AM~6031593
> *AGREE, Is that transformer still at the shop?
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 09:24 AM~6031754
> *she's tending deez nutz!
> *


i better get my $ then


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 09:25 AM~6031761
> *i better get my $ then
> *


I was running my debit down them nalgasakis but didn't get no receipt :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 09:25 AM~6031761
> *i better get my $ then
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 09:27 AM~6031771
> *I was running my debit down them nalgasakis but didn't get no receipt  :dunno:
> *


insufficiant funds.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know its short notice.but who down for mason park this evening? trucks and whips be out there on thur evenings (dont ask me why thur i dont know).. think its about time we crashed their spot.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 09:33 AM~6031802
> *i know its short notice.but who down for mason park this evening?  trucks and whips be out there on thur evenings (dont ask me why thur i dont know)..  think its about time we crashed their spot.
> *



troublemaker. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 09:36 AM~6031818
> *troublemaker.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 09:31 AM~6031792
> *insufficiant funds.
> *


Nah, she wasn't plugged in yet. LOL


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:nono: sneaky


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:cheesy: :rofl: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 09:33 AM~6031802
> *i know its short notice.but who down for mason park this evening?  trucks and whips be out there on thur evenings (dont ask me why thur i dont know)..  think its about time we crashed their spot.
> *


Don't forget to take some ghetthoez


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MAYNE, HOLD UP!


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 09:41 AM~6031855
> *Don't forget to take some ghetthoez
> 
> 
> ...


weird. they all in different gangs..look at the rags.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 09:44 AM~6031888
> *weird. they all in different gangs..look at the rags.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 07:22 AM~6031743
> *where hrny at? she aint checked in with me yet.  imma have to whoop that azz.  :angry:
> *


right behind ya..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 09:46 AM~6031899
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that foo died not too long ago. the jolly green giant dude...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 09:49 AM~6031910
> *that foo died not too long ago. the jolly green giant dude...
> *


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:dunno: cant make up their minds! :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 08:22 AM~6031743
> *where hrny at? she aint checked in with me yet.  imma have to whoop that azz.  :angry:
> *


 :buttkick: :wave: 

had to fix the bosses mistakes. fkin crack head biatch. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 08:24 AM~6031754
> *she's tending deez nutz!
> *


cochino!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 24 2006, 08:25 AM~6031761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both of yall aint right!!! :twak: :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 09:54 AM~6031941
> *:buttkick:  :wave:
> 
> had to fix the bosses mistakes. fkin crack head biatch. :angry:
> *


TALMBOUTIT, got a kid out of high school trying to design shit here at the office. kid never picked up a tool in his life nor even knows anything about steel. Always fixing up his fk-ups.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mini-ALAC_@Aug 24 2006, 09:57 AM~6031955
> *both of yall aint right!!!  :twak:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ALAC??? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 09:58 AM~6031961
> *ALAC???  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: at mini-ALAC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 24 2006, 09:54 AM~6031941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 07:45 AM~6031593
> *AGREE, Is that transformer still at the shop?
> *


desafortunadamente


im gonna take maters into my own hands


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2006, 10:05 AM~6032003
> *desafortunadamente
> im gonna take maters into my own hands
> *


Orale, would like to get on the b2200 soon. thanks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 10:03 AM~6031994
> *oh.
> :biggrin:
> *



so you gonna go and hit switches on them trucks or what? :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 08:58 AM~6031957
> *TALMBOUTIT, got a kid out of high school trying to design shit here at the office.  kid never picked up a tool in his life nor even knows anything about steel.  Always fixing up his fk-ups.
> *


yup thats me! and the fked up thing bout that is she STILL hasnt got to work yet. so im the one that has to hear all the bitching from our customer who btw is our biggest customer since shes not here. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 08:58 AM~6031961
> *ALAC???  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: 

her habits are rubbing off on me. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 10:05 AM~6032013
> *so you gonna go and hit switches on them trucks or what?  :0  :0
> *


no bags no switches..but imma still go thru and snag they bishes ©


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 09:00 AM~6031974
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  at mini-ALAC
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 10:07 AM~6032025
> *no bags no switches..but imma still go thru and snag they bishes
> *


gangsta!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 10:09 AM~6032036
> *gangsta!
> *


 :nono: g4Ng$T4!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 09:07 AM~6032025
> *no bags no switches..but imma still go thru and snag they bishes ©
> *


pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 10:10 AM~6032048
> *pimp
> *


but you know you one i still gonna come home to. 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Now I know what Tyrone was talking about :angry: ...


*Black students ordered to give up seats to white children*


http://www.shreveporttimes.com/apps/pbcs.d...40332/1002/NEWS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 10:10 AM~6032047
> *:nono:  g4Ng$T4!
> *



damn... thats g4Ng$T4! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dena replying... for awhile now.. she another mini-ALAC


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 10:14 AM~6032089
> *dena replying...  for awhile now..  she another mini-ALAC
> *



shes collecting the quotes...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 10:15 AM~6032094
> *shes collecting the quotes...
> *


like a bill collector?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:



what happened, shes gone... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 10:16 AM~6032108
> *:scrutinize:
> what happened, shes gone...  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 10:18 AM~6032121
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 10:14 AM~6032089
> *dena replying...  for awhile now..  she another mini-ALAC
> *


nope ... just getting ready for trial ... and every time I try to steal a minute to get on LIL ... I get pulled away ...  :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2006, 10:30 AM~6032187
> *nope ... just getting ready for trial ... and every time I try to steal a minute to get on LIL ... I get pulled away ...  :happysad:
> *


what'd you do gangsta??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Cutlasson13z, *vandalized318*, sixty8imp, 1984CADDY, EX214GIRL




how about today? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn theres alotta 'gangsta' goin on today.....
:machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

gangsterism is not good for la raza.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 10:34 AM~6032206
> *what'd you do gangsta??
> *


Nothing sonso! :twak: j/k :biggrin: I'm a litigation paralegal, remember?! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

my momma don't like alotta people in the car



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2006, 10:40 AM~6032245
> *Nothing sonso! :twak: j/k :biggrin: I'm a litigation paralegal, remember?! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


OH YEAH. ya'll take hyatt legal plan? cause im thinking of changing lawyers.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2006, 10:43 AM~6032258
> *
> *


So what kind of debt can you work with? 

just in case someone else in here was curious... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 10:42 AM~6032255
> *OH YEAH.  ya'll take hyatt legal plan?  cause im thinking of changing lawyers.
> *


nope ... we're not "that kind" of law firm :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2006, 09:45 AM~6032273
> *nope ... we're not "that kind" of law firm :biggrin:
> *


so if i accidentally ran sumbody over u can help me out :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2006, 10:45 AM~6032273
> *nope ... we're not "that kind" of law firm :biggrin:
> *


ohhhh.. ya'll too good for me huh.. i see.. fine, i'll take my retainer elsewhere. 

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

damn i forgot wut it do htown


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 10:40 AM~6032246
> *my momma don't like alotta people in the car
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

so who else is down to make that trip to the west coast???got the charter bus ready,,driver ready..we just need some down ass gangtas to make the trip...30 dollars a head...for those that dont know,,this trip was inspired by that lame ass topic..lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 24 2006, 11:00 AM~6032353
> *so who else is down to make that trip to the west coast???got the charter bus ready,,driver ready..we just need some down ass gangtas to make the trip...30 dollars a head...for those that dont know,,this trip was inspired by that lame ass topic..lol
> *


heard lone star driving.. NO THANKS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 24 2006, 11:00 AM~6032353
> *so who else is down to make that trip to the west coast???got the charter bus ready,,driver ready..we just need some down ass gangtas to make the trip...30 dollars a head...for those that dont know,,this trip was inspired by that lame ass topic..lol
> *



g4Ng$T4! ? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 09:11 AM~6032055
> *but you know you one i still gonna come home to.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 09:11 AM~6032059
> *Now I know what Tyrone was talking about  :angry: ...
> Black students ordered to give up seats to white children
> http://www.shreveporttimes.com/apps/pbcs.d...40332/1002/NEWS
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 10:02 AM~6032362
> *heard lone star driving..  NO THANKS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 24 2006, 10:00 AM~6032353
> *so who else is down to make that trip to the west coast???got the charter bus ready,,driver ready..we just need some down ass gangtas to make the trip...30 dollars a head...for those that dont know,,this trip was inspired by that lame ass topic..lol
> *


i just got out that topic.to much reading and talking about racism.i aint going.30 dollars is to much just to fall asleep.i can do that here.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 24 2006, 11:09 AM~6032400
> *i just got out that topic.to much reading and talking about racism.i aint going.30 dollars is to much just to fall asleep.i can do that here.
> *



& the "you owe me something" mentality... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 11:13 AM~6032421
> *& the "you owe me something" mentality...  :thumbsdown:
> *


i dont owe anybody shit.. cept a foot in the ass!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

headed out for lunch.. anybody want anything??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 10:13 AM~6032421
> *& the "you owe me something" mentality...  :thumbsdown:
> *


i despise that attitude so fkin much! ppl arent owed shit! you want something then go out and get it yourself. ppl are so quit to ask for something and like they are special for whatever reason it may be - gender, age, race??? fk that. those ppl need to get what they want the same way the other ppl had to. ugh! :angry: 

ok lemme stop. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 10:17 AM~6032453
> *headed out for lunch..  anybody want anything??
> *


i want some fajitas and a margarita! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 10:19 AM~6032470
> *:around:
> *


 :roflmao: 

leave me alone! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 09:44 AM~6032264
> *So what kind of debt can you work with?
> 
> just in case someone else in here was curious...  :biggrin:
> *


ANY UNSECURED DEBTS OR REPOS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 11:30 AM~6032544
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 10:30 AM~6032544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is that you sic?


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

sucio


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 09:30 AM~6032544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats me in honeys donkey booty


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bored


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 11:34 AM~6032583
> *im bored
> 
> 
> ...



incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 24 2006, 10:48 AM~6032296
> *so if i accidentally ran sumbody over u can help me out :biggrin:
> *


nope ... sorry ... :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 10:33 AM~6032579
> *thats me in honeys donkey booty
> *


:buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry but my ass DONT look like that!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 10:34 AM~6032583
> *im bored
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 09:37 AM~6032598
> *:buttkick: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sorry but my ass DONT look like that!
> *


lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:twak: :twak: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 24 2006, 11:00 AM~6032353
> *so who else is down to make that trip to the west coast???got the charter bus ready,,driver ready..we just need some down ass gangtas to make the trip...30 dollars a head...for those that dont know,,this trip was inspired by that lame ass topic..lol
> *


what's his name said he wants to go ....


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

hey E i think we should start crusing on friday nights?


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no... Saturday nights.


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 11:43 AM~6032642
> *hey E i think we should start crusing on friday nights?
> *



what E said... :biggrin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

THATS COOL uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 11:19 AM~6032471
> *i want some fajitas and a margarita! :cheesy:
> *


tonight baby. tonight

i picked up some subway.. cause imma get skinny like jerad..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2006, 10:36 AM~6032596
> *nope ... sorry ... :happysad:
> *


good thing i took off :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 11:02 AM~6032794
> *tonight baby.  tonight
> 
> i picked up some subway.. cause imma get skinny like jerad..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 24 2006, 08:54 AM~6031941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are just giving out the compliments this morning!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 11:43 AM~6032641
> *hey E i think we should start crusing on friday nights?
> *


You guys gonna cruise RIVER OAKS?

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 24 2006, 12:14 PM~6032892
> *You guys gonna cruise RIVER OAKS?
> 
> :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Aug 24 2006, 12:14 PM~6032892
> *You guys gonna cruise RIVER OAKS?
> 
> :0
> *



uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe we should.. see how long before we get ran off, arrested or put on news as "suspects"..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 12:15 PM~6032906
> *:uh:
> *


Come on, you know you wanna piss off the crackers.

:cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 24 2006, 09:11 AM~6032059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUBWAY????? What happened to the South Beach Diet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 24 2006, 12:18 PM~6032933
> *where the hell is COUSHATTA?  I had to recheck the date on that article, thought it was dug up in the archives, lol......much lawsuits....dena I hear and see $$$$, I'd mapquest COUSHATTA real quick and start handing out business cards!
> :uh:  Hurry and settle your debt so you can get cable, Ghost Hunters starts in October :cheesy:
> Margarita sounds damn good right now...
> ...



he's on the North Beach Diet... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 24 2006, 12:18 PM~6032933
> *
> SUBWAY????? What happened to the South Beach Diet?
> *


that was a joke. geez


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 11:20 AM~6032949
> *that was a joke.  geez
> *



Oh......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Players Paradise CC from SpringBranch are having a BBQ at Bear Creek Park This Saturday.  ....pm me for more info...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 24 2006, 12:26 PM~6032991
> *Players Paradise CC from SpringBranch are having a BBQ at Bear Creek Park This Saturday.  ....pm me for more info...
> *



Thats what Im talking about right there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 24 2006, 11:12 AM~6032878
> *I think it's time for another RAI$E
> awww....what a compliment Monica.... :cheesy:
> didn't know I'd be missed this morning...... :biggrin:
> ...


i think its time for another raise too! haha! but i cant complain. i got the hook up when i got my bonus. i just like to bitch. :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 24 2006, 12:18 PM~6032933
> *where the hell is COUSHATTA?  I had to recheck the date on that article, thought it was dug up in the archives, lol......much lawsuits....dena I hear and see $$$$, I'd mapquest COUSHATTA real quick and start handing out business cards!
> *


we're not "ambulance chasers" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2006, 12:39 PM~6033074
> *we're not "ambulance chasers"  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 10:29 AM~6033014
> *Thats what Im talking about right there.
> *


Union is welcome to come out and support..  ..HLC will have more future events at Bear Creek soon..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 24 2006, 12:42 PM~6033087
> *Union is welcome to come out and support..  ..HLC will have more future events at Bear Creek soon..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2006, 12:39 PM~6033068
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 24 2006, 11:00 AM~6032353
> *so who else is down to make that trip to the west coast???got the charter bus ready,,driver ready..we just need some down ass gangtas to make the trip...30 dollars a head...for those that dont know,,this trip was inspired by that lame ass topic..lol
> *


is someone going to cry on the telephony?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 12:02 PM~6032794
> *tonight baby.  tonight
> 
> i picked up some subway.. cause imma get skinny like jerad..
> *


jerad the reta'd? it is Jared.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 24 2006, 01:26 PM~6033315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ejole.. what the fuck ever.. you know what i meant.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 01:38 PM~6033381
> *aint wasting my anytime minutes.
> ejole.. what the fuck ever.. you know what i meant.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 24 2006, 01:51 PM~6033502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im thirsty now... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

me too but im drinkin a mr. pibb. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 24 2006, 12:26 PM~6032991
> *Players Paradise CC from SpringBranch are having a BBQ at Bear Creek Park This Saturday.  ....pm me for more info...
> *


Wish I could make it, throwing a b'day party for my little niece that day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:03 PM~6033582
> *Wish I could make it, throwing a b'day party for my little niece that day.
> *


primo james's kid bday party that day too..


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

Pssst. Want to Know a Secret?
A new study finds that keeping some things to yourself could be better for your health than confessing them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 02:38 PM~6033798
> *Pssst. Want to Know a Secret?
> A new study finds that keeping some things to yourself could be better for your health than confessing them.
> *




  :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

that means dont be so quick to speak before you think. just something to think about.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 02:45 PM~6033825
> *that means dont be so quick to speak before you think. just something to think about.
> *




you're fired... :angry:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

what im borred and your borring!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 02:45 PM~6033832
> *you're fired...  :angry:
> *


1st tom cruise now him?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 02:49 PM~6033846
> *1st tom cruise now him?
> *



Thats a _her_ bro... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 02:52 PM~6033876
> *Thats a her bro...  :biggrin:
> *


Your wife?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 02:52 PM~6033876
> *Thats a her bro...  :biggrin:
> *


ok..her then..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, Gotti, Cutlasson13z

que onda primo? cuantos palitos te hechastes a noche? como esta tia? tell her i miss her cooking.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:52 PM~6033884
> *Your wife?
> *



Nah... a fellow UnioN club member... ridin on 13z :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 02:55 PM~6033905
> *Nah...  a fellow UnioN club member... ridin on 13z  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 01:55 PM~6033905
> *Nah...  a fellow UnioN club member... ridin on 13z  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

things are nice when lifted


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

ewww no offense E but your not my type!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 02:57 PM~6033934
> *things are nice when lifted
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: 


good.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 02:57 PM~6033934
> *things are nice when lifted
> 
> 
> ...



looks good... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 02:58 PM~6033936
> *ewww no offense E but your not my type!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 03:00 PM~6033963
> *:roflmao:
> *



:twak: 

no pics for you... NEXT!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 02:01 PM~6033973
> *:twak:
> 
> no pics for you... NEXT!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 03:01 PM~6033973
> *:twak:
> 
> no pics for you... NEXT!!
> *


still.. :roflmao:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Cutlasson13z, since you new.. how about get in front of the class and tell us about yourself..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 01:55 PM~6033905
> *Nah...  a fellow UnioN club member... ridin on 13z  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2006, 01:57 PM~6033934
> *things are nice when lifted
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 01:58 PM~6033936
> *ewww no offense E but your not my type!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 03:10 PM~6034046
> *Cutlasson13z, since you new.. how about get in front of the class and tell us about yourself..
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:14 PM~6034076
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



otra...? :angry: 






:biggrin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

Well im from Miami and just moved to houston 1 year ago


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 03:15 PM~6034087
> *Well im from Miami and just moved to houston 1 year ago
> *



damn... its been that long already? :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 02:17 PM~6034108
> *damn... its been that long already?  :0
> *


can you belive it......its feels like it was only yesterday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2006, 03:18 PM~6034118
> *can you belive it......its feels like it was only yesterday
> *



no te digo... :biggrin: 




:angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 02:19 PM~6034132
> *no te digo...  :biggrin:
> :angry:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

yup


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

yup


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyways im the yougest member in UnioN C.C. 21 and proud!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 02:15 PM~6034083
> *otra...?  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


hey you got me several times!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:22 PM~6034165
> *hey you got me several times!
> *



true... :biggrin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

I owned a 1985 Cutlass Suprime Oldsmobile, White with a Penutbutter half rag, on chrome bullet 13z...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

anyone lookin to buy a pit? my homie is sellin their male 2 1/2 yr old blue pit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 03:15 PM~6034087
> *Well im from Miami and just moved to houston 1 year ago
> *


cool.. you bring cutlas with you? or something you scored when you got here?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 03:23 PM~6034172
> *I owned a 1985 Cutlass Suprime Oldsmobile, White with a Penutbutter half rag, on chrome bullet 13z...
> *


sounds nice.. pics??


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

Naw I brought it here but my man crashed it so im building a new one..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 03:26 PM~6034200
> *Naw I brought it here but my man crashed it so im building a new one..
> *



UnioN CC hopper coming soon... :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 03:26 PM~6034200
> *Naw I brought it here but my man crashed it so im building a new one..
> *


oh.. was he drunk?


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

More mentally ill after i was done with him....you should have seen the car it was distroyed.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im out, yous guys betta be good. dont harrass her too much. 


Im watching... :ugh:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 03:28 PM~6034217
> *UnioN CC hopper coming soon...  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


definately my car will be ready for next years lowrider show and im comming uniquely different from eveyone else....so be prepaired.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks E ill be at the shop laterz. talk to u laterz


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 01:28 PM~6034217
> *UnioN CC hopper coming soon...  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


I like Hoppers ,hope to see it soon at a show.


Juan KT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 03:31 PM~6034239
> *definately my car will be ready for next years lowrider show and im comming uniquely different from eveyone else....so be prepaired.
> *


  

as long as it aint a DONK.. being from miami you make me nervous.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks but if it aint on 13z i wont drive it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 02:58 PM~6033936
> *ewww no offense E but your not my type!
> *


pics? (hope it is not ellie in drag :uh: )


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:24 PM~6034181
> *anyone lookin to buy a pit? my homie is sellin their male 2 1/2 yr old blue pit.
> *


nah, next...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 03:29 PM~6034226
> *More mentally ill after i was done with him....you should have seen the car it was distroyed.
> *


So is your spelling :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 02:29 PM~6034226
> *More mentally ill after i was done with him....you should have seen the car it was distroyed.
> *


and they say that females are the pshyco ones.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 03:30 PM~6034233
> *Im out, yous guys betta be good. dont harrass her too much.
> Im watching...  :ugh:
> *


AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 02:39 PM~6034302
> *
> 
> as long as it aint a DONK..  being from miami you make me nervous.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:40 PM~6034313
> *pics?  (hope it is not ellie in drag  :uh: )
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 03:44 PM~6034362
> *So is your spelling  :burn:
> *


but you understood what i said right ......enough said!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:46 PM~6034384
> *:ugh:
> *


You must not know ellie :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:44 PM~6034362
> *So is your spelling  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 03:46 PM~6034386
> *but you understood what i said right ......enough said!
> *


que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 24 2006, 03:40 PM~6034313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


females are the emotional ones.. they'll cause an 18 car pile up cause they swerved to miss the kitty.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:45 PM~6034375
> *AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!!!
> *


you have to have him pshop in his captain outfit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:46 PM~6034390
> *You must not know ellie  :ugh:
> *


any guy in drag! :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:48 PM~6034411
> *you have to have him pshop in his captain outfit.
> *


Hold on cheerios! I'm doing that at the moment!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 02:47 PM~6034402
> *females are the emotional ones..  they'll cause an 18 car pile up cause they swerved to miss the kitty.
> *


:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 03:47 PM~6034402
> *:scrutinize:
> females are the emotional ones..  they'll cause an 18 car pile up cause they swerved to miss the kitty.
> *


Sort of like the lady on the tollway this morning who swerved to miss a branch (fkn twig more like it) and slammed into a utility truck. LOL

I couldn't stop laughing. :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:49 PM~6034427
> *Hold on cheerios!  I'm doing that at the moment!!!
> *


cheerios??? wtf??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:52 PM~6034458
> *cheerios??? wtf??
> *


:uh: cap'n crunch = ellie ;;;; cheerios = hrnybrnchonez since you are always cheerful :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:54 PM~6034472
> *:uh:  cap'n crunch = ellie ;;;; cheerios = hrnybrnchonez since you are always cheerful  :buttkick:
> *


:uh: youre sooo corny latin!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:52 PM~6034458
> *cheerios??? wtf??
> *


YOUR O' CHEERFULL ASS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:55 PM~6034489
> *:uh: youre sooo corny latin!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


talking about corn, i need to forward you a pic i sent to goodtimer... :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:55 PM~6034489
> *:uh: youre sooo corny latin!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


call em corn flakes.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 03:57 PM~6034510
> *call em corn flakes.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 02:56 PM~6034495
> *YOUR O' CHEERFULL ASS.
> *


AND! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2006, 02:56 PM~6034501
> *talking about corn, i need to forward you a pic i sent to goodtimer...  :ugh:
> *


 :banghead: :barf: :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 02:57 PM~6034510
> *call em corn flakes.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

713ridaz.. you got some ramps?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

old :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 24 2006, 09:00 AM~6032353
> *so who else is down to make that trip to the west coast???got the charter bus ready,,driver ready..we just need some down ass gangtas to make the trip...30 dollars a head...for those that dont know,,this trip was inspired by that lame ass topic..lol
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp, are there laws out there at mason on thurs. let go in my truck and pick up some "rucas". i got it dualed out so i fit right in with the wets now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2006, 05:03 PM~6034953
> *big pimp, are there laws out there at mason on thurs. let go in my truck and pick up some "rucas". i got it dualed out so i fit right in with the wets now.
> *


WITH THE HUGE 8" TAILPIPES ANGLE CUT??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 03:11 PM~6035014
> *WITH THE HUGE 8" TAILPIPES ANGLE CUT??
> *


2 1/4 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2006, 05:11 PM~6035019
> *2 1/4  :uh:
> *


THAT AINT SHIT.. YOU AINT GOT ******* TAILPIPES UNTIL YOU CAN FIT A CD INSIDE IT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the cd hanging on the rear view though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2006, 05:17 PM~6035063
> *i got the cd hanging on the rear view though.
> *


you behind fool.. even wets got ipods now.. be downloading rancheros!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 24 2006, 03:18 PM~6035073
> *you behind fool.. even wets got ipods now.. be downloading rancheros!!
> *


i still aint got a dvd player.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2006, 05:20 PM~6035084
> *i still aint got a dvd player.
> *


sell you a vhs/dvd combo.. vhs part dont work.. but dvd does.. $25


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*PASSING THORUGH*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 24 2006, 05:07 PM~6035439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on 13s :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

took 68 by mason.. was breaking necks!!


----------



## COKEandHENNESSY (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 24 2006, 04:07 PM~6035439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats next on the regal


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2006, 07:37 PM~6036549
> *whats next on the regal
> *


12 inch lift and 30 inch rims :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did u mean 13 inch rims and 12 inch cylinders, ok cool :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2006, 07:43 PM~6036619
> *did u mean 13 inch rims and 12 inch cylinders, ok cool  :biggrin:
> *


Yea that sounds more like it.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 24 2006, 07:19 PM~6036412
> *Looks good on 13s :cheesy:
> *


thank u sir trying to be like u when i grow up....lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2006, 07:37 PM~6036549
> *whats next on the regal
> *



4 pumps, paint, interior.....but after i get the truck done first...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 24 2006, 07:39 PM~6036569
> *12 inch lift and 30 inch rims  :biggrin:
> *



fuck that.....u all fukd up........u chicken fuker....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COKEandHENNESSY_@Aug 24 2006, 07:33 PM~6036516
> *:thumbsup:
> *



yea, im waiting to see tha hopper...well looks like u lost the bet biatch.....lol, thats $500 i get to keep in my pocket :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 23 2006, 08:21 PM~6029208
> *damn fool.. mean business huh.  i just load with undefined
> *



me too that reminds me gun show sept 9 and 10


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 05:08 AM~6031362
> *:biggrin:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: j/k


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 24 2006, 09:00 AM~6032353
> *so who else is down to make that trip to the west coast???got the charter bus ready,,driver ready..we just need some down ass gangtas to make the trip...30 dollars a head...for those that dont know,,this trip was inspired by that lame ass topic..lol
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 24 2006, 03:40 PM~6034313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :machinegun: :nono: :banghead: :buttkick: 



Estilo ALAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 24 2006, 06:07 PM~6035439
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 01:45 PM~6033825
> *that means dont be so quick to speak before you think. just something to think about.
> *



Sounds like too much of an effort, maybe I should try it


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 24 2006, 01:52 PM~6033876
> *Thats a her bro...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

one more for the "hers" of lil :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 01:58 PM~6033936
> *ewww no offense E but your not my type!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 02:31 PM~6034239
> *definately my car will be ready for next years lowrider show and im comming uniquely different from eveyone else....so be prepaired.
> *



:0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 24 2006, 02:40 PM~6034312
> *thanks but if it aint on 13z i wont drive it
> *



dammit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *ALAC*


just when we were all trying to copy your _style_, you go and change on us... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z+Aug 24 2006, 02:46 PM~6034386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww.....


that one by one stuff takes too much time and having to go back to where you left off is a pain in the ass, sorry guys


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 24 2006, 04:18 PM~6035073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tried it, my way is better...........makes more sense


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Michael bought that "I do my own stunts" shirt for our son b/c we knew it would be a matter of time before he hurt himself at school; He fell from the damn monkey bars at school on Wednesday, he was in so much pain yesterday I had to take him to the doctor, I thought it was the perfect day for him to wear that shirt......the teachers got a kick out of it when I took him back to school.......he was telling everyone, that's me (pointing at the shirt) falling from the monkey bars, ALL PROUD...............


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 25 2006, 07:47 AM~6039771
> *Michael bought that "I do my own stunts" shirt for our son b/c we knew it would be a matter of time before he hurt himself at school; He fell from the damn monkey bars at school on Wednesday, he was in so much pain yesterday I had to take him to the doctor, I thought it was the perfect day for him to wear that shirt......the teachers got a kick out of it when I took him back to school.......he was telling everyone, that's me (pointing at the shirt) falling from the monkey bars, ALL PROUD...............
> *




monkey bars are not good for la raza... :biggrin: 


He didnt get hurt too bad right? since he is back in school.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 06:49 AM~6039778
> *monkey bars are not good for la raza...  :biggrin:
> He didnt get hurt too bad right? since he is back in school.
> *



After 3 xrays and 3 HOURS at the dr.'s office, turns out he had a sprained ankle and a contusion (sp?), had a problem getting him to go back to school b/c he kept telling me, "My dad said I don't have to go to school if my pata hurts". :uh: My response, "If you don't go back to school I will not let you go back EVER again, you'll never see any of your friends EVER!!!" He just got really quiet, I guess contemplating, lol. Then I had Michael talk to him on the phone and I think he promised him a game or something, whatever, it worked :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 25 2006, 07:55 AM~6039798
> *After 3 xrays and 3 HOURS at the dr.'s office, turns out he had a sprained ankle and a contusion (sp?), had a problem getting him to go back to school b/c he kept telling me, "My dad said I don't have to go to school if my pata hurts".  :uh:  My response, "If you don't go back to school I will not let you go back EVER again, you'll never see any of your friends EVER!!!"  He just got really quiet, I guess contemplating, lol.   Then I had Michael talk to him on the phone and I think he promised him a game or something, whatever, it worked :biggrin:
> *


i'd have been like "fine. didnt like them suckas anyway.. now go get me some cheesypoofs woman"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *Hny Brn Eyz*

early to work huh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nAw she aint early to work *****.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2006, 08:21 AM~6039885
> *nAw she aint early to work *****.
> *


she gonna get canned like tom cruise then.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2006, 07:21 AM~6039885
> *nAw she aint early to work *****.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 08:22 AM~6039892
> *:scrutinize:
> *


why it look like your grill missing, in your avatar?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 06:09 AM~6039702
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :nono:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> :twak:  :machinegun:  :nono:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> :twak:  :machinegun:  :nono:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 07:14 AM~6039861
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


im hungry. bring me some breakfast. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 08:24 AM~6039902
> *why it look like your grill missing, in your avatar?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: I guess the angle the pic was taken. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 08:27 AM~6039917
> *im hungry. bring me some breakfast. :cheesy:
> *


i would..  but already at work.. "da man" aint gonna let me leave.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 08:29 AM~6039930
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  I guess the angle the pic was taken.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


oh.. not enough chrome..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 07:31 AM~6039945
> *i would..  but already at work..  "da man" aint gonna let me leave.
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 06:29 AM~6039930
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  I guess the angle the pic was taken.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



I remember that car show !! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 08:32 AM~6039949
> *oh..  not enough chrome..
> *



none of the chrome is missing.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

8 members are celebrating their birthday today
Long Roof(21), HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 08:38 AM~6039973
> *none of the chrome is missing.
> *


think i just like the earlier 80's cutty grills..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OLDS-CUTLAS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 25 2006, 08:36 AM~6039965
> *I remember that car show !! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 08:39 AM~6039982
> *think i just like the earlier 80's cutty grills..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OLDS-CUTLAS...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



I like most of them... when I snatched this car up in 02, I didnt know the front end would be so sought after. Fools come and knock on my door talking about "sell me your front end" I ask "what am I gonna put on mine?" they then point at the bucket they rode in on... as the door is slamming on their face all they can hear is me laughing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it that boy jp


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 08:38 AM~6039978
> *8 members are celebrating their birthday today
> Long Roof(21), HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> *



We can add him to the LIL Milk Carton on Off topic... _where is DualHex_ :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cuz you know what im saying u can have you know what im say 3 4 5 cars park in front of is know what im saying and if we wanted it you know whatim saying we were gonna get it you know what im sayin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 08:38 AM~6039973
> *none of the chrome is missing.
> *


what chrome? it's all plastic down to the bumpers :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 25 2006, 07:55 AM~6039798
> *After 3 xrays and 3 HOURS at the dr.'s office, turns out he had a sprained ankle and a contusion (sp?), had a problem getting him to go back to school b/c he kept telling me, "My dad said I don't have to go to school if my pata hurts".  :uh:  My response, "If you don't go back to school I will not let you go back EVER again, you'll never see any of your friends EVER!!!"  He just got really quiet, I guess contemplating, lol.  Then I had Michael talk to him on the phone and I think he promised him a game or something, whatever, it worked :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 08:55 AM~6040068
> *what chrome?  it's all plastic down to the bumpers  :thumbsdown:
> *



bumpers are real chrome, everything else is either aluminum or "chromed" plastic. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2006, 08:54 AM~6040058
> *cuz you know what im saying u can have you know what im say 3 4 5 cars park in front of is know what im saying and if we wanted it you know whatim saying we were gonna get it you know what im sayin
> *


lmfao! sunday driver = gangster. LOL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 07:10 AM~6039853
> *i'd have been like "fine. didnt like them suckas anyway.. now go get me some cheesypoofs woman"
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 07:47 AM~6040027
> *I like most of them... when I snatched this car up in 02, I didnt know the front end would be so sought after. Fools come and knock on my door talking about "sell me your front end" I ask "what am I gonna put on mine?" they then point at the bucket they rode in on... as the door is slamming on their face all they can hear is me laughing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 07:56 AM~6040078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 08:58 AM~6040091
> *bumpers are real chrome, everything else is either aluminum or "chromed" plastic.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: OK, 1/2 chrome 1/2 plastic bumpers :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2006, 06:52 AM~6040042
> *it that boy jp
> *


sup piru :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 08:58 AM~6040094
> *lmfao!  sunday driver = gangster.  LOL
> *




:0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hex!! :cheesy: 

Welcome to the 30/30 club


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 25 2006, 07:01 AM~6040105
> *sup cuzz :uh:
> *


dont ever call me cuzz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 09:01 AM~6040103
> *:uh:  OK, 1/2 chrome 1/2 plastic bumpers  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 09:01 AM~6040106
> *:0
> *


*"you all trying to chingalay me?"* :uh: 

OK, computer question, these hoez at the office told me to install yahoo instant messenger, for one i don't like that b.s. and two it threw up a menu bar on my internet thing. How do i remove that menu bar (yahoo)?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2006, 03:41 PM~6011299
> *Job Listing:  Need an in-house delivery driver for the company.  Hours are business hours 8-5pm.  Located on the East side of Houston off I-10 & BW-8.  Duties include picking up materials and delivering also.  While not driving you'll assist the shop with duties.  PM me if interested.
> 
> MUST HAVE CLEAN OR AT LEAST GOOD DRIVING RECORD
> *


Still have opening. Think rate of pay is 9-11 bucks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 09:05 AM~6040126
> *"you all trying to chingalay me?"  :uh:
> 
> OK, computer question, these hoez at the office told me to install yahoo instant messenger, for one i don't like that b.s. and two it threw up a menu bar on my internet thing.  How do i remove that menu bar (yahoo)?
> *


you using IE?
view>toolbars>customize... or just uncheck the toolbar you dont want on.

maybe
:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 09:09 AM~6040144
> *you using IE?
> view>toolbars>customize...
> 
> ...


thanks, got it.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 08:05 AM~6040126
> *"you all trying to chingalay me?"  :uh:
> 
> OK, computer question, these hoez at the office told me to install yahoo instant messenger, for one i don't like that b.s. and two it threw up a menu bar on my internet thing.  How do i remove that menu bar (yahoo)?
> *



never mind, I see you got it


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

A friend of mine sent me this email, the video is long but interesting if anyone cares to view it

"It is a documentary about 911, but viewing it in a way I never heard of before, though always did think some of the things were a little wierd, just never gave them too much thought before this."

go to www.loosechange911.com where there is a link to view this loose change 2nd edition uncut.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh no...

take that to off topic... the nut cases love that video.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 25 2006, 09:17 AM~6040171
> *A friend of mine sent me this email, the video is long but interesting if anyone cares to view it
> 
> "It is a documentary about 911, but viewing it in a way I never heard of before, though always did think some of the things were a little wierd, just never gave them too much thought before this."
> ...


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 25 2006, 07:17 AM~6040171
> *A friend of mine sent me this email, the video is long but interesting if anyone cares to view it
> 
> "It is a documentary about 911, but viewing it in a way I never heard of before, though always did think some of the things were a little wierd, just never gave them too much thought before this."
> ...


interesting video,changed my mind about 9/11


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 08:18 AM~6040174
> *oh no...
> 
> take that to off topic... the nut cases love that video.
> *



I don't have time to view it, it's like an hour and a half long.....beginning looked pretty damaging though


This was in our local paper:

"Police used the Myspace web site and a high school yearbook to match Hoskin to surveillance video from the store, documents state."




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 25 2006, 09:23 AM~6040198
> *I don't have time to view it, it's like an hour and a half long.....beginning looked pretty damaging though
> This was in our local paper:
> 
> ...



this should help with that.

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=911_morons


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 25 2006, 08:21 AM~6040191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

the viewers guide...


http://www.loosechangeguide.com/LooseChangeGuide.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Popular mechanics debunking of loose change and other 911 conspiracy theories.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/defense/1227842.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 09:28 AM~6040219
> *Popular mechanics debunking of loose change and other 911 conspiracy theories.
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/defense/1227842.html
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 09:29 AM~6040223
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Aye Aye Capitan!!!!!*



:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 25 2006, 08:25 AM~6040200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: okay, okay, I get the picture......

I loved this on that first link (which I thought was very funn)
"I believe that there is a small, reptile-like creature called Chupacabra that sucks the blood of goats in Mexico" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 08:29 AM~6040223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Helping Houston's Hungry at The Houston Food Bank is giving away boxes of free food worth $50 to elderly people in Houston. They will deliver the boxes to their homes. 

If you know someone who is interested, have them to call and apply. 

The deadline is August 31, 2006. 

They have not been able to get enough seniors to apply and will have to ship the food to another city because of lack of interest. They think that people don't know about the give away. They had about 8,000 boxes of food other people had donated. 

Channel 11 broadcast this information on the news last night. 

Call: 713-223-3700 to apply. 

Please pass this information along to someone who doesn't know and can use the food.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 08:31 AM~6040233
> *Aye Aye Capitan!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


SPEAKIN OF....latin wheres the pic from yday? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 09:43 AM~6040292
> *SPEAKIN OF....latin wheres the pic from yday? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 09:43 AM~6040292
> *SPEAKIN OF....latin wheres the pic from yday? :biggrin:
> *


Didn't get to do it, got too busy. Give me a sec...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 09:21 AM~6040191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wats up chicken fuckers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2006, 09:46 AM~6040306
> *wats up chicken fuckers
> *


Not much chicken eater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 08:44 AM~6040299
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 09:45 AM~6040303
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Nibbles doesnt like it when the mean ole govment reads his thoughts... :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 08:45 AM~6040301
> *Didn't get to do it, got too busy.  Give me a sec...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 09:48 AM~6040322
> *Nibbles doesnt like it when the mean ole govment reads his thoughts...  :scrutinize:
> *


man said Nibbles.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.......LORD HEX... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 08:51 AM~6040345
> *man said Nibbles.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 07:46 AM~6040308
> *Not much chicken eater
> *


umm chicken... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 25 2006, 08:52 AM~6040347
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY.......LORD HEX... :biggrin:
> *


Why thank you Lord of Lords :biggrin: 

I am a whopping 3jlija;fia df;ash;s fasdi0 years old.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 09:56 AM~6040368
> *Why thank you Lord of Lords  :biggrin:
> 
> I am a whopping 3jlija;fia df;ash;s fasdi0 years old.
> *


Happy b'day


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

whatz the word.. KT Juan....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 08:56 AM~6040370
> *Happy b'day
> *



Thank you and everyone in advance for their Bday wishes. Too bad I didnt schedule a Party to end all parties for my 30th. Oh well....its just another day.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 07:58 AM~6040380
> *Thank you and everyone in advance for their Bday wishes.  Too bad I didnt schedule a Party to end all parties for my 30th.  Oh well....its just another day.
> *



Krazy Toyz wishes you the best BDay.

Juan KT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 07:58 AM~6040380
> *Thank you and everyone in advance for their Bday wishes.  Too bad I didnt schedule a Party to end all parties for my 30th.  Oh well....its just another day.
> *


i thought you wre turning 39?? It most be the beard.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 25 2006, 09:01 AM~6040397
> *Krazy Toyz wishes you the best BDay.
> 
> Juan KT
> *


Hey baller!! I found a new Sony cam I like...it'll make a great bday gift and can commit me to doing photography for the MarCCEToyz unification. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 25 2006, 07:57 AM~6040377
> *whatz the word.. KT Juan....
> *



Not much ,here at work .Its Friday and I get off early today .

Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 09:58 AM~6040380
> *Thank you and everyone in advance for their Bday wishes.  Too bad I didnt schedule a Party to end all parties for my 30th.  Oh well....its just another day.
> *


Come on over tomorrow. Doing a bbq for my niece's b'day party. You can hang with the family and get your grub-on.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 08:02 AM~6040408
> *Hey baller!! I found a new Sony cam I like...it'll make a great bday gift and can commit me to doing photography for the MarCCEToyz unification.  :biggrin:
> *


I am sure that we can work something out.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 10:04 AM~6040415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its ok I guess. not one of your best though... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 09:04 AM~6040415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was s'psed to be like captain morgan or the gortons fisherman guy. :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

happy b-day church manyneeeeee


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 09:04 AM~6040415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 10:05 AM~6040423
> *its ok I guess. not one of your best though...  :biggrin:
> *


i don't have photoshop


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 08:58 AM~6040380
> *Thank you and everyone in advance for their Bday wishes.  Too bad I didnt schedule a Party to end all parties for my 30th.  Oh well....its just another day.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=52020


YOURE WELCOME! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yo juan (kt) i need to holla at you give me a call when you get a chance playa


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 10:07 AM~6040434
> *i don't have photoshop
> *



excuses...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 10:07 AM~6040438
> *yo juan (kt) i need to holla at you give me a call when you get a chance playa
> *


You going to fix his credit?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 09:08 AM~6040443
> *You going to fix his credit?
> *


man you knw that baller gots his credit in check


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 08:07 AM~6040438
> *yo juan (kt) i need to holla at you give me a call when you get a chance playa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 10:08 AM~6040447
> *man you knw that baller gots his credit in check
> *


true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

My niece's chihuahua. I need a shirt like that for myself but w/o the rabbit.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 07:54 AM~6040055
> *We can add him to the LIL Milk Carton on Off topic... where is DualHex  :scrutinize:  :ugh:
> *


HAHA you ask and shall receive :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 10:11 AM~6040464
> *HAHA you ask and shall receive :biggrin:
> *



did you get the day off or what?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 09:08 AM~6040443
> *You going to fix his credit?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

in the infamous word of ellie....."cloaking device on"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 09:14 AM~6040474
> *did you get the day off or what?
> *


NO just being a bad bad boy. Or should I say a bad old man. :0

Besides myspace is fukkin up :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 09:21 AM~6040514
> *NO just being a bad bad boy.  Or should I say a bad old man.  :0
> 
> Besides myspace is fukkin up :angry:
> *


right [email protected] myspace....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 25 2006, 09:58 AM~6040380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


myspace loser


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yo ellie any big plans this weekend homeboy?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 09:26 AM~6040546
> *happy bday *****..  never to late to throw a bash..  we can all pitch in and go buy a pinata at fiesta.. and get a keg.. and then what else you need?? oh yeah a strippa..  sure hrny will do it.
> myspace loser
> *


QUE QUE :angry: :biggrin: HAHAHA I dont watch TV so I stay on the PC, photoshopping big john, doing the HLC site, downloading DBDs and music or on myspace. :biggrin: 

Thanks for the bday wish


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 10:32 AM~6040571
> *yo ellie any big plans this weekend homeboy?
> *


maybe.
what you got cookin?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 09:34 AM~6040582
> *QUE QUE :angry:  :biggrin: HAHAHA I dont watch TV so I stay on the PC, photoshopping big john, doing the HLC site, downloading DBDs and music or on myspace. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the bday wish
> *


dammmmmm you freaking stalker or que?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 09:37 AM~6040601
> *maybe.
> what you got cookin?
> *


shit i dunno man? why you think i asked you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 10:34 AM~6040582
> *QUE QUE :angry:  :biggrin: HAHAHA I dont watch TV so I stay on the PC, photoshopping big john, doing the HLC site, downloading DBDs and music or on myspace. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the bday wish
> *


come on fool, you know you want a pinata.. so you can say..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 09:26 AM~6040546
> *happy bday *****..  never to late to throw a bash..  we can all pitch in and go buy a pinata at fiesta.. and get a keg.. and then what else you need?? oh yeah a strippa..  sure hrny will do it.
> *


anything to help a fellow LILer. :ugh: :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 09:38 AM~6040614
> *come on fool, you know you want a pinata..  so you can say..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 10:38 AM~6040609
> *shit i dunno man? why you think i asked you
> *



:scrutinize: :around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 10:38 AM~6040616
> *anything to help a fellow LILer. :ugh:  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 09:38 AM~6040616
> *anything to help a fellow LILer. :ugh:  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit all right then now we got the stripper.......now we need the keg


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 10:38 AM~6040616
> *anything to help a fellow LILer. :ugh:  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HELL, IF THATS THE CASE..ITS MY BDAY TOO!

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 10:41 AM~6040636
> *shit all right then now we got the stripper.......now we need the keg
> *



seems like the weekend is coming together nicely.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 09:38 AM~6040616
> *anything to help a fellow LILer. :ugh:  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Actually I am attending someone else's bash with the same Bday as me tonight....but you are more than welcome to strip there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sixty8imp, Dualhex02, hataproof, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ, *Cutlasson13z*

funny how 87 cutty and Cutlasson13z never on at same time.. hmmmm
:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 10:43 AM~6040653
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sixty8imp, Dualhex02, hataproof, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ, Cutlasson13z
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 25 2006, 09:42 AM~6040641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 09:37 AM~6040602
> *dammmmmm you freaking stalker or que?
> *


No i just have a reserve...think of it as an insurance policy. In case some shit goes down...i dont have to start photoshopping shite in a hurry its ready and in my photobucket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 10:43 AM~6040651
> *Actually I am attending someone else's bash with the same Bday as me tonight....but you are more than welcome to strip there.
> *


hey.. slow down there preacher.. you have to pay me first.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cloaking off!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 09:43 AM~6040653
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sixty8imp, Dualhex02, hataproof, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ, Cutlasson13z
> 
> ...


he's on he like to hide in stealth mode....


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 10:44 AM~6040659
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *





> *WHATEVER!*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *87 Cutty*, *Cutlasson13z*, hataproof, Dualhex02, sixty8imp, WHIRLWIND, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ



:biggrin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

YALL JUST HATIN THE GREATNESS OF THE CUTTYS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 10:45 AM~6040671
> *he's on he like to hide in stealth mode....
> *



YEAH... its for when I go looking through the pr0n threads... :scrutinize: :angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 25 2006, 09:44 AM~6040662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude hurry turn your cloaking back on...............






















































well at least anytime soon :biggrin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: sixty8imp, *Cutlasson13z, 87 Cutty*, hataproof, Dualhex02, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ


ok.. its settled..

anywho....


whats going on this weekend? 68 didnt move since lrm show til last nite when i put truckers in their place at mason park.. wanna do some more of that this weekend.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 10:47 AM~6040688
> *YALL JUST HATIN THE GREATNESS OF THE CUTTYS
> *


 :uh: 

everybody knows montes were the best g-bodys.. come on now. :biggrin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

MAN U WISH!!

:machinegun: G-BODYS AND MONTES :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 10:53 AM~6040726
> *MAN U WISH!!
> 
> :machinegun: G-BODYS AND MONTES :nono:
> *


my old g-body monte carlo..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 09:38 AM~6040614
> *come on fool, you know you want a pinata..  so you can say..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 09:40 AM~6040628
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angel: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 09:41 AM~6040636
> *shit all right then now we got the stripper.......now we need the keg
> *


i just have one request that there be miller lite at the party. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 09:42 AM~6040641
> *HELL, IF THATS THE CASE..ITS MY BDAY TOO!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i gotcha.  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 09:59 AM~6040757
> *i just have one request that there be miller lite at the party. :cheesy:
> *


as long as your stripping shit we can make that happen


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 09:43 AM~6040647
> *seems like the weekend is coming together nicely.
> *


who says theres no unity??? :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 09:43 AM~6040651
> *Actually I am attending someone else's bash with the same Bday as me tonight....but you are more than welcome to strip there.
> *


sounds like a plan. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 09:44 AM~6040660
> *yeah its everyones bday now...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 09:44 AM~6040666
> *hey.. slow down there preacher..  you have to pay me first.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2006, 10:00 AM~6040767
> *as long as your stripping shit we can make that happen
> *


is that all i needed to do to get some beer?? wish i woulda known that along time ago.  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

LUNCH TIME.. BE BACK..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dont forget to bring me something!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:wave: was up E


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 11:44 AM~6041042
> *:wave: was up E
> *



Just got back from lunch... Sandwich King... hmm hmmm goodness.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 11:21 AM~6040887
> *dont forget to bring me something!
> *


i got veggie soup and a salad. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 11:44 AM~6041042
> *:wave: was up E
> *



check your pm's! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 10:48 AM~6041076
> *i got veggie soup and a salad.  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: no thanks. imma get a greasy cheese burger and tater tots.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 11:55 AM~6041141
> *:uh: no thanks. imma get a greasy cheese burger and tater tots.
> *


dont eat too much.. taking you for fajitas and beer 2nite.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if anybody interested.. saw a 69 impala 4 door for sale on lawndale.. across from forest park cemetary.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 12:10 PM~6041275
> *pics?
> *


none. go look for yourself.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 11:00 AM~6041191
> *dont eat too much.. taking you for fajitas and beer 2nite.
> *


oh yea! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 12:23 PM~6041369
> *none.  go look for yourself.
> *



nah...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 10:51 AM~6040717
> *:uh:
> 
> everybody knows REGALS were the best g-bodys.. come on now.  :biggrin:
> *


agree


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:09 PM~6041732
> *agree
> *



not this again... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 01:10 PM~6041738
> *not this again...  :uh:
> *


MAMA-LOL!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:10 PM~6041741
> *MAMA-LOL!
> *



:burn: :banghead: :buttkick:  :thumbsdown: :twak: :angry: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i shoulda got the small soup.. im bloated.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 01:19 PM~6041809
> *i shoulda got the small soup.. im bloated..  :angry:
> *


ok


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

sorry i was out to lunch E


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 01:27 PM~6041871
> *sorry i was out to lunch E
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 01:27 PM~6041875
> *:scrutinize:
> *



im talking to myself again.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 01:28 PM~6041882
> *im talking to myself again.
> *


i see that


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 01:32 PM~6041910
> *i see that
> *


so did any other lowriders show up at the park yesterday, or were you the lone ranger out there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 01:34 PM~6041930
> *so did any other lowriders show up at the park yesterday, or were you the lone ranger out there?
> *


lone star didnt go.. i rolled solo.. did 1 round and came back home.. less is more..namean..

there was a cutlass though.. hitting bumper.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 01:36 PM~6041946
> *lone star didnt go.. i rolled solo..  did 1 round and came back home..  less is more..namean..
> 
> there was a cutlass though..  hitting bumper.
> *



oh yeah? thats how cutlasses [<--is that right] do it... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yeah..there was a black el camino also.. but that was it for lows.. rest were like 917329749128374289137 bagged trucks and a few magnums/300's


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

ready for tonight E


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 01:54 PM~6042056
> *ready for tonight E
> *



:ugh: :scrutinize: 










yes. :roflmao:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

E thats way to complicated i dont know how to post pics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 01:56 PM~6042080
> *E thats way to complicated i dont know hoe to post pics.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

hey i corrected it  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


professor Latin...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 01:58 PM~6042096
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> professor Latin...
> *


I don't let shit slip by


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it 5 yet?!?!?! :around:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 12:02 PM~6042133
> *is it 5 yet?!?!?! :around:
> *


why ?
u cant wait to come to my crib so we can watch movies and eat hot pockets


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:02 PM~6042133
> *is it 5 yet?!?!?! :around:
> *


i agree this day is slow


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

only 2:06 damn


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

ok E sent.......U GOT MAIL..... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2006, 01:05 PM~6042150
> *why ?
> u cant wait to come to my crib so we can watch movies and eat hot pockets
> *


yes i cant wait. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 12:10 PM~6042185
> *yes i cant wait. :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


aww yeah.. got a box of magnums ready :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:05 PM~6042152
> *i agree this day is slow
> *


hell yea. i havent done shit all day and im not. plus im too fkin full. i need a beer. :angry:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:roflmao: dirty :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 01:06 PM~6042159
> *only 2:06 damn
> *


thats what im sayin!


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

cant wait to get out of this office.......... :tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:11 PM~6042195
> *hell yea. i havent done shit all day and im not. plus im too fkin full. i need a beer. :angry:
> *


i agree with all except the beer part. :biggrin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

E andas por ahi??que haces chiko?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2006, 01:11 PM~6042190
> *aww yeah.. got a box of magnums ready :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:14 PM~6042213
> *i agree with all except the beer part.   :biggrin:
> *


a water? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *5* Anonymous Users)
1 Members: LOWEREDIMAGE


bunch of ninjas :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 12:15 PM~6042220
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 01:16 PM~6042228
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: LOWEREDIMAGE
> bunch of ninjas  :scrutinize:
> *


all yall are SKURRED!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:20 PM~6042256
> *all yall are SKURRED!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2006, 01:19 PM~6042252
> *:cheesy:  :tongue:
> *


arent you a young'n? you might have to be skooled first?  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:21 PM~6042268
> *arent you a young'n? you might have to be skooled first?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:16 PM~6042224
> *a water? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 25 2006, 05:00 PM~6042133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch, thats my mac line.. get your own sucka.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:23 PM~6042283
> *
> *


a virgin pina coloda?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 06:16 AM~6039713
> *looks good
> *



thanx, its just something for now, once i get the truck done ill make it look better..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 01:26 PM~6042299
> *yup, you can go home now.
> 
> bitch, thats my mac line..  get your own sucka.
> *


i wish!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:26 PM~6042301
> *a virgin pina coloda?
> *


i always ask for virgin mix drinks so i don't look like a square drinking a coke.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:33 PM~6042357
> *i always ask for virgin mix drinks so i don't look like a square drinking a coke.
> *


umm... you still look like a square regardless.. mr box drunks that bump you..

you shoulda least gave em a push or cussed em out.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 25 2006, 02:28 PM~6042327
> *thanx, its just something for now, once i get the truck done ill make it look better..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:37 PM~6042378
> *umm... you still look like a square regardless..  mr box drunks that bump you..
> 
> you shoulda least gave em a push or cussed em out..
> ...


I'm on paper, he needs to strike 1st. If you had front row you would have heard me calling him a trick hoe.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemakers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:39 PM~6042388
> *I'm on paper, he needs to strike 1st.  If you had front row you would have heard me calling him a trick hoe.
> *


oh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 02:40 PM~6042395
> *troublemakers
> *


Nah, I can't stand drunk people who don't know how to act.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:33 PM~6042357
> *i always ask for virgin mix drinks so i don't look like a square drinking a coke.
> *


isnt asking for a virgin anything worst than drinkin a coke??? 


i think so!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:45 PM~6042427
> *isnt asking for a virgin anything worst than drinkin a coke???
> i think so!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:45 PM~6042427
> *isnt asking for a virgin anything worst than drinkin a coke???
> i think so!
> *


nope, they serve it in a liquor glass :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:39 PM~6042388
> *I'm on paper, he needs to strike 1st.  If you had front row you would have heard me calling him a trick hoe.
> *


gang$ta


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 01:40 PM~6042395
> *troublemakers
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:43 PM~6042414
> *Nah, I can't stand drunk people who don't know how to act.
> *



true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members:* jcutty*, DISTURBED, sixty8imp, KRAZYTOYZ

otro?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:45 PM~6042429
> *nope, they serve it in a liquor glass  :biggrin:
> *


arent cokes too? at least at the bars/clubs i go to they are. you could say its a rum and coke.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:46 PM~6042439
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: jcutty, DISTURBED, sixty8imp, KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> ...


gang of cuttys.. ellie has his own cliq now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:47 PM~6042443
> *arent cokes too? at least at the bars/clubs i go to they are. you could say its a rum and coke.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:47 PM~6042443
> *arent cokes too? at least at the bars/clubs i go to they are. you could say its a rum and coke.
> *


you must go to high end places.. o' high maintanance azz!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:48 PM~6042448
> *:biggrin:
> *


you just want to feel high class drinkin a mixed drink! :biggrin: 


mixed drinks are too expensive. thats why i stick to beer. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:49 PM~6042456
> *you must go to high end places..  o' high maintanance azz!!
> *


true, i go to where they serve coke in a plastic cup. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 01:49 PM~6042456
> *you must go to high end places..  o' high maintanance azz!!
> *


 :roflmao: no i dont!!! :angel: 

i aint high maintance. jus ask lone star... :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


nah im too lazy to be high maintanance.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

E.....U GOT MAIL...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:51 PM~6042470
> *true, i go to where they serve coke in a plastic cup.  lol
> *


at coco loco once, i ordered glass of wine.. and thats what they served it in.. i was like "what da fk..??" so i left and went to high class place.. T-town.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:51 PM~6042470
> *true, i go to where they serve coke in a plastic cup.  lol
> *


ah shit well nevermind! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:47 PM~6042445
> *gang of cuttys..  ellie has his own cliq now.
> *



puros cuttys 4 life ese...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:50 PM~6042461
> *you just want to feel high class drinkin a mixed drink! :biggrin:
> mixed drinks are too expensive. thats why i stick to beer.  :cheesy:
> *


I've done all the drinking I wanted to do.  mainly use to drink beer also.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 01:52 PM~6042482
> *at coco loco once, i ordered glass of wine..  and thats what they served it in.. i was like "what da fk..??"  so i left and went to high class place.. T-town..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i remember coco loco back in the day! those cages they had on the dance floor....not sayin that i used to dance in them or anything like that. :angel: :ugh: :roflmao: 

that was in my younger dayz....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:54 PM~6042493
> *I've done all the drinking I wanted to do.    mainly use to drink beer also.
> *


  

i havent gotten to that point yet. youre way older than me though.  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:55 PM~6042494
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i remember coco loco back in the day! those cages they had on the dance floor....not sayin that i used to dance in them or anything like that. :angel: :ugh:  :roflmao:
> ...


is this the same coco loco on the southwest side of town?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Who wants some grape juice??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:56 PM~6042501
> *
> 
> i havent gotten to that point yet. youre way older than me though.   :biggrin:
> *


brought back memories of bennigans and their beer from all over the world promotion. I think after drinking 20 different beers, i said forget that, give me a bud light. It got real expensive.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

Grape Juice??? No thanks bro...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 02:55 PM~6042494
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i remember coco loco back in the day! those cages they had on the dance floor....not sayin that i used to dance in them or anything like that. :angel: :ugh:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

Coño only 3:00 p.m..............2 hours to go........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 02:59 PM~6042526
> *Coño only 3:00 p.m..............2 hours to go........
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:57 PM~6042516
> *brought back memories of bennigans and their beer from all over the world promotion.  I think after drinking 20 different beers, i said forget that, give me a bud light.  It got real expensive.
> *


i had about 11 before they told me "you dont have to drink them all at once". 

:roflmao:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

and how much younger is that 2 years ago?????  :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:56 PM~6042503
> *is this the same coco loco on the southwest side of town?
> *


westpark and hilcroft.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 01:57 PM~6042516
> *brought back memories of bennigans and their beer from all over the world promotion.  I think after drinking 20 different beers, i said forget that, give me a bud light.  It got real expensive.
> *


that is true! another reason why i drink domestic beer...unless someone else is buying.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 01:58 PM~6042520
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:01 PM~6042535
> *westpark and hilcroft.
> *


been there once, probably back around '95


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 02:00 PM~6042533
> *and how much younger is that 2 years ago?????   :ugh:
> *


:uh: if youre talkin bout my comment no it was longer than 2 years ago. try back in 97' 98'. im not as young as i look.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:05 PM~6042555
> *been there once, probably back around '95
> *


yup. long time ago. i remember only goin when it was ladies night. :cheesy:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

wow 97-98 i must have been in like middle school back then your old........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here are some pics of Cutlasson13z cut... before the incident. :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 25 2006, 01:57 PM~6042513
> *Who wants some grape juice??? :biggrin:
> *



nicca what is juice....i want some purple drank.....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:09 PM~6042575
> *yup. long time ago. i remember only goin when it was ladies night. :cheesy:
> *


brawds have it good.. they get in free.. if they look good, they drink free.. 

fk..whens it gonna be guys nite.. i wanna get in free and have heffas buying me drinks. its bullshit!! conspiracy i say!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 03:09 PM~6042579
> *wow 97-98 i must have been in like middle school back then your old........
> *



:angry: I already owned my house by then... respect your elders... :twak: 


:roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 25 2006, 01:10 PM~6042584
> *nicca what is juice....i want some purple drank.....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 02:09 PM~6042579
> *wow 97-98 i must have been in like middle school back then your old........
> *


how old are you?


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

sorry didnt mean to disrespect...... :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:11 PM~6042588
> *brawds have it good..  they get in free.. if they look good, they drink free..
> 
> fk..whens it gonna be guys nite.. i wanna get in free and have heffas buying me drinks.  its bullshit!!  conspiracy i say!
> *


dont hate! :biggrin: 

sounds like you need a suga momma.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

21


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 25 2006, 02:12 PM~6042595
> *:biggrin:
> *



get to work fuker.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 02:11 PM~6042593
> *:angry: I already owned my house by then... respect your elders...    :twak:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

kids


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:13 PM~6042607
> *dont hate! :biggrin:
> 
> sounds like you need a suga momma.
> *


you make enough to take care of me?? 

:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 25 2006, 01:14 PM~6042613
> *get to work fuker.......
> *


fuck that!!!jason rite here wit me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 03:14 PM~6042612
> *21
> *


what made you move to htown??


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

no te pongas seloso porque soy joven


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 02:14 PM~6042612
> *21
> *


oic.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

my man


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:14 PM~6042617
> *kids
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 25 2006, 02:15 PM~6042625
> *fuck that!!!jason rite here wit me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



both of u bitches need to go do something....ohyea its friday....pay up sucka.....lol


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

soo wasup 4 toonite????


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

soo wasup 4 toonite????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:14 PM~6042619
> *you make enough to take care of me??
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nope! im just makin it!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 25 2006, 01:18 PM~6042645
> *both of u bitches need to go do something....ohyea its friday....pay up sucka.....lol
> *


i gootcha homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 03:17 PM~6042640
> *my man
> *



use the quote option... so people know what the hell youre talking about... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 25 2006, 02:18 PM~6042650
> *soo wasup 4 toonite????
> *



i dont kno its whateva, go hit up the pool hall...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 02:16 PM~6042633
> *no te pongas seloso porque soy joven
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

latin you are always being clowned cause of your age.  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 03:16 PM~6042633
> *no te pongas seloso porque soy joven
> *


Why would anyone be jealous? been there, experienced it and moved on.  

Only difference between todays young generation and the ones back then are respecting parents compared to today's young folks who don't even respect themselves dancing like hoes and guys thinking they are thugs. Not saying you are, but times have changed for the worse. I blame it all on Ellie's man Mr. Presidente Bush :thumbsdown: LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 02:19 PM~6042664
> *use the quote option... so people know what the hell youre talking about...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 03:19 PM~6042664
> *use the quote option... so people know what the hell youre talking about...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok E.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:17 PM~6042636
> *oic.
> *



 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z+Aug 25 2006, 03:17 PM~6042640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then why you offering?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:20 PM~6042671
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> latin you are always being clowned cause of your age.   :biggrin:
> *


You call that clowning?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:20 PM~6042675
> *Why would anyone be jealous?  been there, experienced it and moved on.
> 
> Only difference between todays young generation and the ones back then are respecting parents compared to today's young folks who don't even respect themselves dancing like hoes and guys thinking they are thugs.  Not saying you are, but times have changed for the worse.  I blame it all on Ellie's man Mr. Presidente Bush  :thumbsdown:  LOL
> *



hit a nerve?

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 25 2006, 01:20 PM~6042668
> *i dont kno its whateva, go hit up the pool hall...
> *


kool but lets try somewhere different


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 03:22 PM~6042687
> *hit a nerve?
> 
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


nope, takes more than that gramps. btw i still say fk your boy BUSH


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:20 PM~6042675
> *Why would anyone be jealous?  been there, experienced it and moved on.
> 
> Only difference between todays young generation and the ones back then are respecting parents compared to today's young folks who don't even respect themselves dancing like hoes and guys thinking they are thugs.  Not saying you are, but times have changed for the worse.  I blame it all on Ellie's man Mr. Presidente Bush  :thumbsdown:  LOL
> *


you blame bush for EVERYTHING!!! i think you shoulda been a katrina evacuee.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bush keeps my pockets full.. so watch what you say..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:27 PM~6042694
> *nope, takes more than that gramps.  btw i still say fk your boy BUSH
> *



:biggrin: 

too bad he cant run again... Id vote his ass back in.

All these limpd**k dumbocrats cant handle these Islamofascists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 02:21 PM~6042679
> *  :dunno:
> *


what? :scrutinize: 

i was just curious about her age. shes not that much older than me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:21 PM~6042682
> *i see.  same one that wrecked you car?
> 
> then why you offering?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i wasnt offering fool! :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:28 PM~6042702
> *you blame bush for EVERYTHING!!! i think you shoulda been a katrina evacuee.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nah, I can't stand them worthless people who came here and didn't try to better themselves or even go out and look for a job. As far as Bush, I could care less. Never got into politics since it is all bullshit. You can hire a Democrat or a Republican and both are :thumbsdown: Only president I agreed with was Clinton for putting Monica Lewinski's tulips to work.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:20 PM~6042675
> *Why would anyone be jealous?  been there, experienced it and moved on.
> 
> Only difference between todays young generation and the ones back then are respecting parents compared to today's young folks who don't even respect themselves dancing like hoes and guys thinking they are thugs.  Not saying you are, but times have changed for the worse.  I blame it all on Ellie's man Mr. Presidente Bush  :thumbsdown:  LOL
> *


i totally agree with you, but its up to the parents to raise thier children, and if you raise them right there would be no hoes and thugs, the problem with todays most parents is that they dont get involved because their life is so called busy with bills and work, but us the younger generation should also be a priority.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:31 PM~6042725
> *Nah, I can't stand them worthless people who came here and didn't try to better themselves or even go out and look for a job.  As far as Bush, I could care less.  Never got into politics since it is all bullshit.  You can hire a Democrat or a Republican and both are :thumbsdown:  Only president I agreed with was Clinton for putting Monica Lewinski's tulips to work.
> *



true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:21 PM~6042686
> *You call that clowning?
> *


nah i was just talkin shit. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 03:29 PM~6042710
> *:biggrin:
> 
> too bad he cant run again... Id vote his ass back in.
> ...


I consider myself neither a Republican or Democrat. I'm a Chicano :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:27 PM~6042694
> *nope, takes more than that gramps.  btw i still say fk your boy BUSH
> *


hes older than you?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:32 PM~6042735
> *I consider myself neither a Republican or Democrat.  I'm a Chicano  :biggrin:
> *



calmate... chicano power!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 03:31 PM~6042727
> *i totally agree with you, but its up to the parents to raise thier children, and if you raise them right there would be no hoes and thugs, the problem with todays most parents is that they dont get involved because their life is so called busy with bills and work, but us the younger generation should also be a priority.
> *


  If society didn't become one big Panocha and people went back to the chankla and el sinto, believe me things would be different.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:32 PM~6042736
> *hes older than you?
> *



nope Im 31...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:31 PM~6042725
> *Nah, I can't stand them worthless people who came here and didn't try to better themselves or even go out and look for a job.  As far as Bush, I could care less.  Never got into politics since it is all bullshit.  You can hire a Democrat or a Republican and both are :thumbsdown:  Only president I agreed with was Clinton for putting Monica Lewinski's tulips to work.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dayum that hoochie for having the same name as me! :angry:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:33 PM~6042742
> *  If society didn't become one big Panocha and people went back to the chankla and el sinto, believe me things would be different.
> *


your right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 03:32 PM~6042739
> *calmate... chicano power!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:34 PM~6042744
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dayum that hoochie for having the same name as me! :angry:
> *


I know tulips :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:32 PM~6042735
> *I consider myself neither a Republican or Democrat.  I'm a Chicano  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 25 2006, 02:22 PM~6042691
> *kool but lets try somewhere different
> *



we'll see whats up....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:33 PM~6042742
> *  If society didn't become one big Panocha and people went back to the chankla and el sinto, believe me things would be different.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 02:33 PM~6042743
> *nope Im 31...
> *


oic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:32 PM~6042736
> *hes older than you?
> *


Nah, he just looks older


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:36 PM~6042757
> *I know tulips  :happysad:
> *


FKER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:37 PM~6042767
> *
> *


That's why I give credit to the current mojos that just came here and the trailer park trash that are whipping the crap of their kids when they don't listen. They remind me of the good ole days when parents could do that and tree-huggers couldn't do shit about it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 03:45 PM~6042823
> *:uh:
> *


I guess you never got the stamped belt across your nalgas :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

we're loosing the american way of life..


thats why whenever i have a hot female in bed.. i get rough, and slap em around.. and yank hair.. and call her dirty names.. 



if i dont, the terrorist win.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:46 PM~6042832
> *I guess you never got the stamped belt across your nalgas  :uh:
> *


i got belt, but grandpa was carpenter.. so he had that thick wide tool belt.. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:47 PM~6042839
> *we're loosing the american way of life..
> thats why whenever i have a hot female in bed.. i get rough, and slap em around.. and yank hair.. and call her dirty names..
> if i dont, the terrorist win.
> ...


you freak! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 03:47 PM~6042839
> *we're loosing the american way of life..
> thats why whenever i have a hot female in bed.. i get rough, and slap em around.. and yank hair.. and call her dirty names..
> if i dont, the terrorist win.
> ...


these don't count :nono:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:50 PM~6042871
> *these don't count  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:11 PM~6042588
> *brawds have it good..  they get in free.. if they look good, they drink free..
> 
> fk..whens it gonna be guys nite.. i wanna get in free and have heffas buying me drinks.  its bullshit!!  conspiracy i say!
> *


Its there to help the chonies get loose homie....deja que las viejas reciban free drinks. Its that much less you gotta buy em to get em.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 03:53 PM~6042890
> *Its there to help the chonies get loose homie....deja que las viejas reciban free drinks.  Its that much less you gotta buy em to get em.
> *


nope. main reason is they know it is like a fisherman trying to catch a shark. drop blood in the water the sharks will come.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:47 PM~6042839
> *we're loosing the american way of life..
> thats why whenever i have a hot female in bed.. i get rough, and slap em around.. and yank hair.. and call her dirty names..
> if i dont, the terrorist win.
> ...


And they say mexicans dont blow shit up! HA! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 03:54 PM~6042899
> *And they say mexicans dont blow shit up! HA! :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:54 PM~6042897
> *nope.  main reason is they know it is like a fisherman trying to catch a shark.  drop blood in the water the sharks will come.
> *


Aint that shit called chumming the water?

HAHA

WEll yeah you right without the right incentives the viejas would be at some other club or at some gay bar or some shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 03:53 PM~6042890
> *Its there to help the chonies get loose homie....deja que las viejas reciban free drinks.  Its that much less you gotta buy em to get em.
> *


when i want a female out of her chonies.. i'm usually in my ski mask, and they rarely want to argue with me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:50 PM~6042871
> *these don't count  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 02:54 PM~6042897
> *nope.  main reason is they know it is like a fisherman trying to catch a shark.  drop blood in the water the sharks will come.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got off the phone with this agent about a house. it's a 5 bedroom 2 garage yada yada yada... asks me if i have a big family. i said nope, just me and no kids. phone went silent for about 20 seconds, then he says "are you sure you want a 5 bedroom?" :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 02:56 PM~6042923
> *when i want a female out of her chonies..  i'm usually in my ski mask, and they rarely want to argue with me.
> 
> 
> *


too bad i dont wear any. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 04:04 PM~6042992
> *too bad i dont wear any. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 

cochina


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 04:04 PM~6042992
> *too bad i dont wear any. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 04:03 PM~6042987
> *got off the phone with this agent about a house.  it's a 5 bedroom 2 garage yada yada yada...  asks me if i have a big family.  i said nope, just me and no kids.  phone went silent for about 20 seconds, then he says "are you sure you want a 5 bedroom?"  :uh:
> *


tell em you a pimp, and you starting a wh9re house.. thats why you need the bedrooms.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 04:06 PM~6043009
> *tell em you a pimp, and you starting a wh9re house.. thats why you need the bedrooms.
> *


as many cars that will be in the driveway i at least have to make it look like a full house


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 03:05 PM~6042997
> *:uh:
> 
> cochina
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:06 PM~6043007
> *pics?
> *


oh hush! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 04:10 PM~6043034
> *oh hush! :biggrin:
> *


I FORGOT I HAVE A PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

4:23....................


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:12 PM~6043055
> *I FORGOT I HAVE A PIC  :biggrin:
> *


DONT START!! everyone forgot bout that. :angry:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Hay DISTURBED do you ever work :cheesy:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

probally not


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought so!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 04:24 PM~6043137
> *DONT START!! everyone forgot bout that. :angry:
> *


no we didn't.. just waiting patiantly.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 25 2006, 03:26 PM~6043152
> *Hay DISTURBED do you ever work :cheesy:
> *


He must be acting like he is.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 03:29 PM~6043177
> *no we didn't.. just waiting patiantly.
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 04:35 PM~6043225
> *:angry:
> *


20 more minutes and you can leave.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 03:04 PM~6042992
> *too bad i dont wear any. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


every day is laundry day huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 03:39 PM~6043264
> *20 more minutes and you can leave.
> *


i might have to hit up the corner store to get a beer for the drive home in traffic. its been one of those days.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

smart move..... :scrutinize: drinking and driving :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 04:45 PM~6043287
> *i might have to hit up the corner store to get a beer for the drive home in traffic. its been one of those days.
> *


feel ya.. imma go home and hit one of the bottles i got..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 25 2006, 04:48 PM~6043303
> *smart move..... :scrutinize:  drinking and driving :nono:
> *


she a gangsta like that.. she say *"FK DA LAWZ, i drive home drinin beer with no DRAWZ"*


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 04:50 PM~6043319
> *she a gangsta like that..  she say "FK DA LAWZ, i drive home drinin beer with no DRAWZ"
> *


yeah shes real gangsta till its one of you or your family members she causes the accident in.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 03:50 PM~6043319
> *she a gangsta like that..  she say "FK DA LAWZ, i drive home drinin beer with no DRAWZ"
> *


HAHAHA 

I had a large frzen margarita at lunch (2:00pm) and 2 shots of patron!! I should be sombreroed up by now right? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 04:52 PM~6043342
> *HAHAHA
> 
> I had a large frzen margarita at lunch (2:00pm) and 2 shots of patron!!  I should be sombreroed up by now right? :cheesy:
> *


actually, yeah.. thats about right. 

lol..or do like this silly lil young brawd at work says she does.. "i touch my nose..and if i can't feel it anymore.. i know im drunk and i stop drinking"
(picture a silly blonde barbie type dumb heffa demenstrating by touching her nose)




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

Have a safe drive home everyone cya laterz........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 03:43 PM~6043278
> *every day is laundry day huh?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z+Aug 25 2006, 03:48 PM~6043303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats how i roll!  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 03:52 PM~6043342
> *HAHAHA
> 
> I had a large frzen margarita at lunch (2:00pm) and 2 shots of patron!!  I should be sombreroed up by now right? :cheesy:
> *


i shoulda gone to lunch with you!  

ANYWAYS PPL HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND. :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2006, 03:37 PM~6042772
> *Nah, he just looks older
> *



you wish foo... I still get carded. :biggrin: 


Every time I come back across the border... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 05:05 PM~6043449
> *oh lord...i was being sarcastic!
> again...it was SARCASIM!!!
> thats how i roll!   :biggrin:
> ...



Give her time, she has to be broke in to the ways of LIL...


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

whatever.........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 03:55 PM~6043368
> *actually, yeah..  thats about right.
> 
> lol..or do like this silly lil young brawd at work says she does..  "i touch my nose..and if i can't feel it anymore.. i know im drunk and i stop drinking"
> ...



I can usually still feel my nose but my cheeks get tingly and numb....maybe she snorts a little bit too much snow. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2006, 07:17 PM~6044141
> *I can usually still feel my nose but my cheeks get tingly and numb....maybe she snorts a little bit too much snow. :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ohhhh









awwww


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:scrutinize: coke and hennesy I wonder who that could be.


----------



## COKEandHENNESSY (Aug 2, 2006)

:banghead: bad news fo da HOPPER. may not be out as soon a i wanted it to be. I seem to have lost control of my 2500HD chevy on slick roads and rolled it into a 
bayou  But on a good note i did not get a scratch on me. I had a guardian angel on my shoulder.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COKEandHENNESSY_@Aug 25 2006, 09:44 PM~6044800
> *:banghead: bad news fo da HOPPER. may not be out as soon a i wanted it to be.  I seem to have lost control of my 2500HD chevy on slick roads and rolled it into a
> bayou    But on a good note i did not get a scratch on me.  I had a guardian angel on my shoulder.
> *


where you drunk on [email protected]? cause that'll do it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

knockin dos dayn showin pop surraynd


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

patty cake patty cake microwave suckas make a square damn im paid


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2006, 09:12 PM~6044945
> *patty cake patty cake microwave suckas make a square damn im paid
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 25 2006, 10:24 PM~6045014
> *:0
> *


:wave:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 25 2006, 09:32 PM~6045066
> *:wave:
> *


  








































wish i had a beer :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuckin mista


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i got a liver full of liquor and a bitch.. but im fixin to kick her.. peace..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 25 2006, 10:33 PM~6045074
> *
> wish i had a beer :tears:
> *


me too ... been working extra long days getting ready for trial ... oh wait ... I got a twelve pack of ice cold Miller Lite in the fridge :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Anyone entering their rides at the DUB Show?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 05:07 PM~6043469
> *you wish foo... I still get carded.  :biggrin:
> Every time I come back across the border...  :0
> *


Has it ever crossed your mind that you might look like a terrorist from another country? Just playen homie, we still coo right! :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Ham is showing the gator...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Sup Goof, damm ur on here late! Ham, thats cool, ima check it out Sunday.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 26 2006, 03:12 AM~6046694
> *Sup Goof, damm ur on here late! Ham, thats cool, ima check it out Sunday.
> *


Im at work..shit..im working all weekend :angry:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Yup, I know how that feels, it fkn sux major.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 26 2006, 05:07 AM~6046684
> *Anyone entering their rides at the DUB Show?
> *


im thinking about it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 26 2006, 07:12 AM~6047025
> *im thinking about it.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got rained on , on the freeway this morning in the car, but it made it to the paint shop safely


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that sucks..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2006, 10:11 AM~6047288
> *got rained on , on the freeway this morning in the car, but it made it to the paint shop safely
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Help a LOLow out . Two of my 72 spoke DAYTON 13X7 got stolen. I have the Dayton spinners and adapters plus 2 rims in mint condition.Let me know if you know anyone selling one or two rims.I need them for my single pump.

Juan KT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much for those 2 wheels...gonna be hard to find only 2 wheels so sell them to me :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2006, 11:24 AM~6047876
> *how much for those 2 wheels...gonna be hard to find only 2 wheels so sell them to me  :biggrin:
> *


Lone ,if you have two .You sell yours too me.Mine are in mint condition.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

4 Dayton spinners also in mint condition.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

krazy toys how much for those wheels i need a spare for my car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i have a complete set, but i wouldnt mind having a spare...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who's goning to auto zone tonight?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

there u go krazy toys. u got 2 buyers for each wheel.....let me know...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2006, 03:54 PM~6048458
> *who's goning to auto zone tonight?
> *


ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

autozone was last saturday.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2006, 02:54 PM~6048458
> *who's goning to auto zone tonight?
> *



when the rides get done..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

if i was in houston i would go


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im down for whatever tonight.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2006, 04:16 PM~6048547
> *autozone was last saturday.
> *


so there's a cruising schedule :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2006, 02:25 PM~6048599
> *so there's a cruising schedule :ugh: :dunno:
> *


yea ther eis a cruising schedule but since you got kicked out of the NBL we no longer send you a flyer like we do the rest of our respected members.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2006, 04:25 PM~6048599
> *so there's a cruising schedule :ugh: :dunno:
> *


i received a pdf file of the schedule.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

let me check my palm pilot to check the schedule


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look like tonite is poker night. poker in the back, liquor in the front na mean


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

uh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody down for slick willys or other pool hall tonight?? aint shit else going on.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 26 2006, 05:11 AM~6046691
> *Has it ever crossed your mind that you might look like a terrorist from another country? Just playen homie, we still coo right! :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *



:scrutinize: 




:wave:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

YO EX "DENA" HIT ME UP... Will be in town 4 Dub to work with them... Need to clear up a big issue.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2006, 03:32 PM~6048652
> *look like tonite is poker night. poker in the back, liquor in the front na mean
> *


done


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 26 2006, 02:51 PM~6048757
> *anybody down for slick willys or other pool hall tonight??  aint shit else going on.
> *


meeting up at emiliano's,,big pimp u down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 26 2006, 03:17 PM~6048884
> *meeting up at emiliano's,,big pimp u down
> *


u playin cards???? dont be a square, come thru


----------



## COKEandHENNESSY (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 25 2006, 08:04 PM~6044919
> *where you drunk on [email protected]?  cause that'll do it.
> *


no i waz going back to work @1130 in da afternoon. i waz not drunk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 26 2006, 05:17 PM~6048884
> *meeting up at emiliano's,,big pimp u down
> *


where it at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont listen to 713, emilianos is a bar for the jotos...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 26 2006, 03:21 PM~6048897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pasadena


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 26 2006, 06:22 PM~6049118
> *i down,but after the fight,u still down for emiliano's
> pasadena
> *


can you narrow it down a little more?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 26 2006, 04:22 PM~6049118
> *i down,but after the fight,u still down for emiliano's
> pasadena
> *


im down for whatever homes. sppl 4 life


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 26 2006, 04:23 PM~6049125
> *can you narrow it down a little more?
> *


fuck off


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 26 2006, 06:24 PM~6049134
> *fuck off
> *


fuck you then.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 26 2006, 05:23 PM~6049125
> *can you narrow it down a little more?
> *



on spencer by the belt way on the left


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 26 2006, 05:09 PM~6048853
> *YO EX "DENA"  HIT ME UP... Will be in town 4 Dub to work with them...  Need to clear up a big issue.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Mosca ... wut it dew ... they were asking for you ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2006, 05:05 PM~6049350
> *Mosca ... wut it dew ... they were asking for you ...
> *


que que


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 26 2006, 05:49 PM~6049288
> *on spencer by the belt way on the left
> *


too much mallate and mojado music for me,i liked going to the one off of I-10 cause they played more tejano music


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 25 2006, 03:26 PM~6043152
> *Hay DISTURBED do you ever work :cheesy:
> *



yea i work...just sometime i have the luxury of going home early, shit i get the deliveries done quick and then i go home...i dont have time to bullshit around..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

what a sunday jus at work ..making $$


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 27 2006, 01:53 AM~6051724
> *yea i work...just sometime i have the luxury of going home early, shit i get the deliveries done quick and then i go home...i dont have time to bullshit around..
> *


i got a part time job throwing dice off the table...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 12:09 PM~6052515
> *i got a part time job throwing dice off the table...
> *


fuzzy dice?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ssooooooooo....................

anyone know who this car belongs to?


64 on Ebay :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 01:07 PM~6042565
> *:uh: if youre talkin bout my comment no it was longer than 2 years ago. try back in 97' 98'. im not as young as i look.
> *



i remember those days


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 27 2006, 10:57 AM~6052700
> *ssooooooooo....................
> 
> anyone know who this car belongs to?
> ...


wow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 27 2006, 12:57 PM~6052700
> *ssooooooooo....................
> 
> anyone know who this car belongs to?
> ...


looks like it was nice at one time.. looks familiar.. but dunno.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2006, 01:34 PM~6042744
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dayum that hoochie for having the same name as me! :angry:
> *



do you have DSL's too? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 01:04 PM~6052741
> *wow
> *



***** dont be scurrd of the competition foo' :angry: 


your floors dont have air conditioning so quit hatin








:biggrin:



p.s., its cold in my house now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 27 2006, 11:12 AM~6052778
> ****** dont be scurrd of the competition foo'  :angry:
> your floors dont have air conditioning so quit hatin
> :biggrin:
> ...


sell me the daytons back..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 01:13 PM~6052784
> *sell me the daytons back..
> *



no, they're holdin my car up and they are the only thing that still motivates me to fix the car.

i _have_ started workin on it again :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 27 2006, 11:57 AM~6052700
> *ssooooooooo....................
> 
> anyone know who this car belongs to?
> ...


"I purchased this vehicle knowing that the top was custom made and not factory. I took one of my friends from the local body shop with me to find out if I could install a new convertible top and was told that if all the parts were there it would not be a problem."


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 27 2006, 12:15 PM~6052793
> *no, they're holdin my car up  and they are the only thing that still motivates me to fix the car.
> 
> i have started workin on it again :0
> *


pics?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2006, 01:16 PM~6052800
> *"I purchased this vehicle knowing that the top was custom made and not factory. I took one of my friends from the local body shop with me to find out if I could install a new convertible top and was told that if all the parts were there it would not be a problem."
> *



yea, i LOVE that description, its amusing.



sorry frito, no new pics  i'll have to take some


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about the 500 dolar wheels


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 01:18 PM~6052813
> *what about the 500 dolar wheels
> *



:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Aug 27 2006, 11:17 AM~6052809
> *yea, i LOVE that description, its amusing.
> sorry frito, no new pics   i'll have to take some
> *


dont 4get to paint the garage b4 you post them pics :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 12:31 PM~6052873
> *dont 4get to paint the garage b4 you post them pics :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 01:31 PM~6052873
> *dont 4get to paint the garage b4 you post them pics :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 



thats money to fill my sandblaster with sand


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 01:18 PM~6052813
> *what about the 500 dolar wheels
> *


heard someone cleaned up last nite, like garbage man.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 11:59 AM~6053023
> *heard someone cleaned up last nite, like garbage  man.
> *


what can i say im a natural born hustler


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 12:00 PM~6053031
> *what can i say im a natural born buster
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 12:19 PM~6053101
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 02:19 PM~6053101
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 11:59 AM~6053023
> *heard someone cleaned up last nite, like garbage  man.
> *


But did he WIN WIN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 27 2006, 01:10 PM~6053380
> *But did he WIN WIN
> *


who won anyways??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 27 2006, 03:10 PM~6053380
> *But did he WIN WIN
> *


not sure..but know who LOST LOST


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

The 2 big ballers of lay it low did


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll LIL dudes are rich.. can't keep up with ya'll. imma have to get 2nd job.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

maybe even a third and forth job


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 27 2006, 03:24 PM~6053446
> *maybe even a third and forth job
> *


perhaps


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 01:14 PM~6053398
> *who won anyways??
> *


ogmoney bags took the pot for poker and then i broke joe on the dice game. cliggity cliggity clack hot hand in the dice game.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 01:22 PM~6053440
> *ya'll LIL dudes are rich..  can't keep up with ya'll.  imma have to get 2nd job.
> *


or just 72 hrs on the weekend :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*mason park thurs, roll call!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 01:40 PM~6053516
> *mason park thurs, roll call!!
> *


ill go if u pick me up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 03:50 PM~6053559
> *ill go if u pick me up
> *


nope you on your own.. talk to latin.. 

and watch out.. lil 10 yr olds got stuff on your bike.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 01:54 PM~6053573
> *nope you on your own..  talk to latin..
> 
> and watch out..  lil 10 yr olds got stuff on your bike.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 02:40 PM~6053516
> *mason park thurs, roll call!!
> *


what?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 01:40 PM~6053516
> *mason park thurs, roll call!!
> *


If i dont work maybe ill be there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 01:54 PM~6053573
> *nope you on your own..  talk to latin..
> 
> and watch out..  lil 10 yr olds got stuff on your bike.
> *


aww u suck..
4 reals.. damnn....
aint no lil kid got shit on me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 25 2006, 04:09 PM~6043488
> *Give her time, she has to be broke in to the ways of LIL...
> *


yea ok. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 12:02 PM~6052728
> *i remember those days
> *


glad to see someone does!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 12:11 PM~6052776
> *do you have DSL's too? :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: :angel: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 01:19 PM~6053101
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2006, 04:02 PM~6054064
> *:ugh: :angel: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 04:58 PM~6054046
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 05:03 PM~6054073
> *
> *


shut your ass up!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DSLs like this :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 27 2006, 04:24 PM~6053658
> *what?
> *


yup, we crashing trucker spot thursday.. least im seeing who down to go.. im going regardless.. solo rider 4 life!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm... 40 more minutes til texan show us how shitty they gonna be this year.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 27 2006, 05:53 PM~6054008
> *If i dont work maybe ill be there
> *


 :thumbsup: 



or just quit job.. and say "fuck DA MAN"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up fockers...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 05:13 PM~6054159
> *DSLs like this  :0
> 
> 
> *


no you didnt... :roflmao: 


all i gotta say is youre a dayum fool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 05:18 PM~6054180
> *hmm... 40 more minutes til texan show us how shitty they gonna be this year.
> *


wanna bet? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2006, 07:28 PM~6054502
> *wanna bet?  :cheesy:
> *


naw, gambling aint my thing. ask lone star.. that man prepared to hustle people 24/7.. catch em at a red light.. he'll grab his fuzzy dice from rearview and start game of craps.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whats up htown :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Anybody in Houston that may have one of these laying around, and may be willing to sell it, hit me up. Must be in good condition, no big cracks  












sorry its for a 1987 MC LS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 05:44 PM~6054581
> *naw, gambling aint my thing.  ask lone star.. that man prepared to hustle people 24/7..  catch em at a red light.. he'll grab his fuzzy dice from rearview and start game of craps.
> *


let hit up horse track :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 04:13 PM~6054159
> *DSLs like this  :0
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 09:49 PM~6055329
> *let hit up horse track  :cheesy:
> *


maybe next weekend.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2006, 04:01 PM~6054057
> *glad to see someone does!   :biggrin:
> *


hhhhhhaaaaaa the good ole days


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by simply rollin_@Aug 27 2006, 09:58 PM~6055447
> *i have an 87 cutlass i just moved to h-town about a half year ago. i havent seen any lowlows really most people bullshit and want you 2 join once your car is fixed. that's bullshit what happened to helping some one from the bottom that's how you gain trust and loyalty. so if anyone intrested in having another member hit me up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 08:05 PM~6055521
> *:uh:
> *



that is why there're alot of SRA members in houston


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 05:17 PM~6054174
> *yup, we crashing trucker spot thursday..  least im seeing who down to go..  im going regardless..  solo rider 4 life!
> *


what?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 09:09 PM~6055550
> *that is why there're alot of SRA members in houston
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the nbl supports sra.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 08:10 PM~6055584
> *the nbl supports sra.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wtf is sra?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind, i get it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 09:12 PM~6055598
> *wtf is sra?
> *


 :uh: Solo Riders of America :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2006, 10:15 PM~6055629
> *:uh:  Solo Riders of America :biggrin:
> *


they got plaques? lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2006, 08:15 PM~6055629
> *:uh:  Solo Riders of America :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 09:16 PM~6055647
> *they got plaques?  lol
> *


let me see if i can find it.....its been a long time since i posted it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

lets see if this works


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2006, 08:15 PM~6055629
> *:uh:  Solo Riders of America :biggrin:
> *



no dues, no meetings, no politics, and no bullshit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2006, 10:27 PM~6055730
> *lets see if this works
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 09:27 PM~6055746
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: thats the plaque....i posted it on new years eve :angry:

im working on a new one


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 09:27 PM~6055743
> *no dues, no meetings, no politics, and no bullshit
> *


just ride with pride


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2006, 08:31 PM~6055784
> *just ride with pride
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

*roll call for any local going to Las Vegas LRM*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 08:27 PM~6055743
> *no dues, no meetings, no politics, and no bullshit
> *


and plenty of beer at all sanctioned events.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 10:27 PM~6055743
> *no dues, no meetings, no politics, and no bullshit
> *


imma get plaque that says that.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 08:37 PM~6055828
> *and plenty of beer at all sanctioned events.
> *


domestic plz :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 11:09 AM~6052515
> *i got a part time job throwing dice off the table...
> *



yea u better look into that so that u can become the next self made millionaire in houston....lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 08:33 PM~6055806
> *roll call for any local going to Las Vegas LRM
> *



i will be at the hOOTers hotel and casino


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2006, 08:16 PM~6055073
> *Anybody in Houston that may have one of these laying around, and may be willing to sell it, hit me up.  Must be in good condition, no big cracks
> 
> 
> ...


bump for the late night crew, and morning crew


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 27 2006, 08:54 PM~6055997
> *yea u better look into that so that u can become the next self made millionaire in houston....lol
> *


one day. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who da fuck is this
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=22507


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 10:05 PM~6056108
> *one day.  :biggrin:
> *



yup one day.....keep on hustlin......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 27 2006, 09:08 PM~6056129
> *yup one day.....keep on hustlin......
> *


you gotta read books, like mcfly :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 11:07 PM~6056120
> *who da fuck is this
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=22507
> *


MY NEXT X-WIFE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 27 2006, 09:16 PM~6056206
> *MY NEXT X-WIFE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bullshit.. :uh: 
4 reals.....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2006, 10:15 PM~6056199
> *you gotta read books, like mcfly  :biggrin:
> *



lmao..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2006, 10:27 PM~6055730
> *lets see if this works
> 
> 
> ...



G4NG$T4!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 09:01 PM~6055485
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: 

dont listen to him. hes just talkin mess. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 27 2006, 09:04 PM~6055516
> *hhhhhhaaaaaa the good ole days
> *


yup yup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 10:07 PM~6056120
> *who da fuck is this
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=22507
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i dont know either i just think that sic is so nice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 08:39 AM~6057906
> *i dont know either i just think that sic is so nice.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 08:39 AM~6057906
> *i dont know either i just think that sic is so nice.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 07:49 AM~6057951
> *:uh:
> *


you on the other hand arent so nice. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 09:00 AM~6057986
> *you on the other hand arent so nice.  :angry:
> *


so


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 09:02 AM~6057998
> *:angry:
> *


no fajitas and beer for you. you done fk'd up now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

you'll change your mind by the end of the week.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 25 2006, 04:45 PM~6043287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 09:05 AM~6058004
> *you'll change your mind by the end of the week.
> *


doubt that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 09:04 AM~6058003
> *no fajitas and beer for you.  you done fk'd up now.
> *



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 08:06 AM~6058006
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 08:08 AM~6058012
> *doubt that.
> *


ok


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2006, 11:07 PM~6056120
> *who da fuck is this
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=22507
> *


That's my cousin ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 09:28 AM~6058092
> *That's my cousin ...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 09:27 AM~6058088
> *ok
> *


ok then.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 09:31 AM~6058103
> *:scrutinize:
> *


it is ... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 08:28 AM~6058092
> *That's my cousin ...
> *


everyones your cousin. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 09:26 AM~6058085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 09:35 AM~6058113
> *it is ... :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 09:36 AM~6058119
> *everyones your cousin. :biggrin:
> *


:uh: That's my cousin Lisa ... what can I say ... I have a big family ... her Mom and my Mom are sister's ... my Grandparent's had 10 kids ... I have a shitload of cousins ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 07:38 AM~6058129
> *:uh: That's my cousin Lisa ... what can I say ... I have a big family ... her Mom and my Mom are sister's ... my Grandparent's had 10 kids ... I have a shitload of cousins ...
> *


hook me up....  


























































j/k










































foreal..hook me up! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2006, 09:39 AM~6058131
> *hook me up....
> j/k
> foreal..hook me up! :biggrin:
> *


LOL ... she went with me to MacGregor a couple of times ...  Lemme call her and tell her to logon ... damn ... last time she was on was a year ago! lol


and I'm not hooking you up ... aren't you married :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 09:40 AM~6058135
> *LOL ... she went with me to MacGregor a couple of times ...  Lemme call her and tell her to logon ... damn ... last time she was on was a year ago! lol
> and I'm not hooking you up ... aren't you married :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 07:40 AM~6058135
> *LOL ... she went with me to MacGregor a couple of times ...  Lemme call her and tell her to logon ... damn ... last time she was on was a year ago! lol
> and I'm not hooking you up ... aren't you married :twak:
> *


i jus playin.....I LOVE MY WIFEY...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 09:40 AM~6058135
> *LOL ... she went with me to MacGregor a couple of times ...  Lemme call her and tell her to logon ... damn ... last time she was on was a year ago! lol
> and I'm not hooking you up ... aren't you married :twak:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i aint married.. but aint interested either. she cute though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2006, 09:41 AM~6058143
> *i jus playin.....I LOVE MY WIFEY...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 07:43 AM~6058153
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 09:43 AM~6058152
> *i aint married..  but aint interested either.  she cute though.
> 
> 
> *


that's cool ... cuz she's got a man ...  ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 09:47 AM~6058169
> *that's cool ... cuz she's got a man ...  ...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 09:48 AM~6058171
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


lol ... wth Latin ... she'll be on in a minute ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 09:47 AM~6058169
> *that's cool ... cuz she's got a man ...  ...  :biggrin:
> *


latin can take her out in his chrome scented truck. that'll insure he scores!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 09:48 AM~6058176
> *lol ... wth Latin ... she'll be on in a minute ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 09:50 AM~6058187
> *latin can take her out in his chrome scented truck.  that'll insure he scores!!
> *


Nah, don't smell like chrome cologne anymore. now it smells like p-2.


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 09:51 AM~6058197
> *Nah, don't smell like chrome cologne anymore.  now it smells like p-2.
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *vandalized318*, EX214GIRL, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz


today? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 09:53 AM~6058204
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 08:37 AM~6058126
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


fkin latin. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 09:56 AM~6058221
> *fkin latin. :roflmao:
> *


i'm stressed out :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 08:38 AM~6058129
> *:uh: That's my cousin Lisa ... what can I say ... I have a big family ... her Mom and my Mom are sister's ... my Grandparent's had 10 kids ... I have a shitload of cousins ...
> *


thats what im sayin. you got a big family.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 08:40 AM~6058135
> *LOL ... she went with me to MacGregor a couple of times ...  Lemme call her and tell her to logon ... damn ... last time she was on was a year ago! lol
> and I'm not hooking you up ... aren't you married :twak:
> *


these hoes aint right! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


j.k. goofy. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 08:57 AM~6058225
> *i'm stressed out  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


why?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Making plans to head towards Guadalajara & Aguas Calientes during Turkey week. Anyone with a classic that needs parts (ex: sun visor, chrome, etc..) let me know. Was told of a a man that has property full of classic cars just sitting. BTW, going also in search of a 40 ford coupe or '39 chevrolet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 09:59 AM~6058240
> *why?
> *


Got a lot going on and the house search is killing me. Don't have time for much right now. Took my mini-truck to the shop yesterday and need to get that batch back on the road again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

oic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 10:04 AM~6058261
> *oic
> *


uc2?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 09:05 AM~6058269
> *uc2?
> *


2 live crew


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 10:08 AM~6058283
> *2 live crew
> *


me soo horny?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 10:11 AM~6058299
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 09:11 AM~6058302
> *:uh:
> *


rofl


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 09:10 AM~6058290
> *me soo horny?
> *


  

cause the freaks come out at night.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 07:57 AM~6058225
> *i'm stressed out  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 28 2006, 10:18 AM~6058335
> *:tongue:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 10:16 AM~6058322
> *rofl
> *


sure


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 10:25 AM~6058370
> *sure
> *


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 10:28 AM~6058379
> *link?
> *



http://www.sure.com/ :0 .php


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 10:30 AM~6058383
> *http://www.sure.com/  :0 .php
> *


http://www.gracias.mex/


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 09:21 AM~6058348
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 28 2006, 10:18 AM~6058335
> *:tongue:
> *


reminds me.. did fast inc. get canceled? aint seen it in awhile.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 10:30 AM~6058386
> *http://www.gracias.mex/
> *



http:// www.:thumbsup: .cc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

www.YallNiggasGetDummerEveryDay.com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 10:34 AM~6058406
> *www.YallNiggasGetDummerEveryDay.com
> *



forgot the http:// 


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 10:31 AM~6058394
> *reminds me.. did fast inc. get canceled?  aint seen it in awhile.
> *


link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 10:36 AM~6058411
> *forgot the http://
> :biggrin:
> *


You forgot to point out he's a no0b.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn... he joined in apr 2006 and already has 2760 posts... !!!!!!!!!!!!


:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 10:40 AM~6058428
> *damn... he joined in apr 2006 and already has 2760 posts... !!!!!!!!!!!!
> :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


no0b wh0re


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 10:40 AM~6058428
> *damn... he joined in apr 2006 and already has 2760 posts... !!!!!!!!!!!!
> :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


im gangsta like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

There's going to be one hell of a reply once ALAC gets online. She has 3 days to quote. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 10:43 AM~6058446
> *There's going to be one hell of a reply once ALAC gets online.  She has 3 days to quote.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 10:43 AM~6058446
> *There's going to be one hell of a reply once ALAC gets online.  She has 3 days to quote.  :biggrin:
> *



shes going to need a new thread for that one... :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 10:44 AM~6058455
> *shes going to need a new thread for that one...  :ugh:
> *


AGREE


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 08:31 AM~6058394
> *reminds me.. did fast inc. get canceled?  aint seen it in awhile.
> *


yep no sec. sesond,...but i'm pitching beat up a dj..to them....latin want you for the first shoot.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 28 2006, 10:59 AM~6058515
> *yep no sec. sesond,...but i'm pitching beat up a dj..to them....latin want you for the first shoot.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


show sucked anyway.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 11:08 AM~6058558
> *que?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 28 2006, 10:59 AM~6058515
> *yep no sec. sesond,...but i'm pitching beat up a dj..to them....latin want you for the first shoot.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


??? What the fk you trying to say triple og? I don't understand your English??? Are you trying to be a true mofle o que? Stick to your proper English.

This is what I got out of your chopped & screwed English: You want to beat DJ's muledick so you need me as an actor in that pr0n shoot?? Sorry mayne, I don't do west coast gangstafag xxx flicks.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 10:14 AM~6058586
> *???  What the fk you trying to say triple og?  I don't understand your English???  Are you trying to be a true mofle o que?  Stick to your proper English.
> 
> This is what I got out of your chopped & screwed English:  You want to beat DJ's muledick so you need me as an actor in that pr0n shoot??  Sorry mayne, I don't do west coast gangstafag xxx flicks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 10:12 AM~6058579
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: H*town~shorty, EX214GIRL, STRANGE



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 06:39 AM~6057906
> *i dont know either i just think that sic is so nice.
> *


that im what,, wtf..
u said im *nice*


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 11:48 AM~6058723
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: H*town~shorty, EX214GIRL, STRANGE
> :biggrin:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 09:14 AM~6058586
> *???  What the fk you trying to say triple og?  I don't understand your English???  Are you trying to be a true mofle o que?  Stick to your proper English.
> 
> This is what I got out of your chopped & screwed English:  You want to beat DJ's muledick so you need me as an actor in that pr0n shoot??  Sorry mayne, I don't do west coast gangstafag xxx flicks.
> *


i'm so old i remember when you use to be funny...... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 28 2006, 11:52 AM~6058746
> *:wave:
> *



uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 07:58 AM~6058228
> *these hoes aint right! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j.k. goofy. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 10:48 AM~6058727
> *that im what,, wtf..
> u said im nice
> *


dayum you too?? :uh:


i was being sarcastic so dont worry. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2006, 11:00 AM~6058796
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 10:00 AM~6058797
> *dayum you too?? :uh:
> i was being sarcastic so dont worry. :cheesy:
> *


i was just surprise u said that..
but i see u dont mean it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 11:08 AM~6058862
> *i was just surprise u said that..
> but i see u dont mean it
> *


of course i do. you should know that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 10:15 AM~6058882
> *of course i do. you should know that.
> *


oh is that so.. so i guess u one of them real ass females huh


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 11:26 AM~6058944
> *oh is that so.. so i guess u one of them real ass females huh
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

another MIA?

*Liv4Lacs*

Last Active Aug 15, 2006





:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 10:36 AM~6058992
> *
> *


 :biggrin: im in love


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

did any body go to the car show in arlington tx


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 28 2006, 10:52 AM~6059100
> *did any body go to the car show in arlington tx
> *


didnt know there was one


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 11:48 AM~6059076
> *:biggrin: im in love
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 11:01 AM~6059154
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


wanna have sex.. and make some mixxed babbies..
lil "sics" with light skin and good hair


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 01:05 PM~6059176
> *wanna have sex.. and make some mixxed babbies..
> lil "sics" with light skin and good hair
> *




I almost choked on my soda... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 11:05 AM~6059183
> *I almost choked on my soda... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmfao
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 01:05 PM~6059176
> *wanna have sex.. and make some mixxed babbies..
> lil "sics" with light skin and good hair
> *


dont care if you have baby with an albino chic, that baby still gonna come out dark as hell.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 11:07 AM~6059196
> *dont care if you have baby with an albino chic, that baby still gonna come out dark as hell.
> *


no it wont..
u just a hater..
fagget


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 01:08 PM~6059209
> *no it wont..
> u just a hater..
> fagget
> *


calm down killa. just a joke. shit..


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

BRB OUT TO LUNCH.......................


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:burn: :guns: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 28 2006, 01:11 PM~6059229
> *BRB OUT TO LUNCH.......................
> *


bring me something!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

the car show was for the lil girl that got shot in her head i think it was a nice show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 01:12 PM~6059238
> *:burn:  :guns:  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body going to the odessa car show or las vegas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 28 2006, 11:10 AM~6059224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 28 2006, 01:15 PM~6059258
> *the car show was for the lil girl that got shot in her head i think  it was a nice show
> *



the one ALAC was posting...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 01:17 PM~6059277
> *lol.. i know.. u calm down killa
> 
> *


you the killa.. remember how u punked me at auto zone.. snuck up on me in the dark.. slappin me and calling me a bish.. hurt my feelings.. 

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *H*town~shorty*


uh oh.. shes back.. ya'll boys dont all jump on her at once.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah thats the same show that alac posted


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i was the only houston rider in that show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 28 2006, 01:24 PM~6059317
> *i was the only houston rider in that show
> *



Straight Reppin' :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 28 2006, 01:23 PM~6059312
> *yeah thats the same show that alac  posted
> *


I didn't make it ... but here's the link to some pics that someone else posted ... 

Pics from the Rollerz Only Benefit Show for Daisy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 28 2006, 01:30 PM~6059345
> *I didn't make it ... but here's the link to some pics that someone else posted ...
> Pics from the Rollerz Only Benefit show for Daisy
> *



link is jacked up... :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Wut up Lisa! Post up!! LOL ... Happy Belated (yesterday) Birthday Girl!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Aug 28 2006, 11:57 AM~6058773
> *i'm so old i remember when you use to be funny...... :uh:
> *


is that when you were white?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 01:31 PM~6059350
> *link is jacked up...  :0
> *


try it again


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 01:05 PM~6059176
> *wanna have sex.. and make some wallydog babbies..
> lil "sics" with light skin and good hair
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 11:20 AM~6059297
> *you the killa.. remember how u punked me at auto zone..  snuck up on me in the dark.. slappin me and calling me a bish..  hurt my feelings..
> 
> :angry:
> *


lol.. yeah right... i did sneak up on u.. but u da one who kicked me in da nutts.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 01:41 PM~6059411
> *lol.. yeah right... i did sneak up on u.. but u da one who kicked me in da nutts.
> *



ouch...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 03:40 PM~6053516
> *mason park thurs, roll call!!
> *


ttt


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 01:45 PM~6059433
> *ttt
> *


How are the cops out there ??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 12:05 PM~6059176
> *wanna have sex.. and make some mixxed babbies..
> lil "sics" with light skin and good hair
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

you are a dayum fool!!!! :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6059196
> *dont care if you have baby with an albino chic, that baby still gonna come out dark as hell.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 11:53 AM~6059480
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> you are a dayum fool!!!!  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah.. but i bet u thought twice about it


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 28 2006, 09:43 AM~6058446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 28 2006, 01:58 PM~6059528
> *:uh:
> 
> :wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 12:05 PM~6059176
> *wanna have sex.. and make some mixxed babbies..
> lil "sics" with light skin and good hair
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6059196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that family appreciated all that has been done for them, It's one of those things you wouldn't wish on anyone


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Laters, just wanted to bust up ya'lls little party
















:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 12:56 PM~6059513
> *yeah.. but i bet u thought twice about it
> *


 :biggrin: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 28 2006, 02:07 PM~6059594
> *Laters, just wanted to bust up ya'lls little party
> :wave:
> *



:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

:wave: E


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 28 2006, 02:37 PM~6059759
> *:wave: E
> *



:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 02:37 PM~6059763
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6059596
> *:biggrin: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


i guess thats a yes...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 02:45 PM~6059807
> *:uh:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 01:45 PM~6059807
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2006, 01:45 PM~6059808
> *i guess thats a yes...
> *


  :angel: :cheesy:


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

E when you comming back to the shop?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 02:48 PM~6059827
> *:roflmao:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 02:55 PM~6059876
> *:uh:
> *


e


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 02:55 PM~6059882
> *e
> *



que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 02:56 PM~6059887
> *que?
> *


she calls you E already? maybe u her type after all. 

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 02:57 PM~6059903
> *she calls you E already? maybe u here type after all.
> 
> :0
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 28 2006, 02:52 PM~6059862
> *E when you comming back to the shop?
> *



ahora. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 01:57 PM~6059903
> *she calls you E already? maybe u her type after all.
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 03:00 PM~6059931
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



So my friend has a couple of car notes are those considered in your _scam_, I mean program? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 02:01 PM~6059939
> *So my friend has a couple of car notes are those considered in your scam, I mean program?  :biggrin:
> *


car notes are secured so no unless they have already been repoed.............then i can fit them into our program :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 03:08 PM~6059994
> *car notes are secured so no unless they have already been repoed.............then i can fit them into our program :biggrin:
> *



DAMN! :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 12:49 PM~6059833
> *  :angel:  :cheesy:
> *


yeah!!!!!!
u want the "dd"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 03:08 PM~6059994
> *car notes are secured so no unless they have already been repoed.............then i can fit them into our program :biggrin:
> *


QUE? I had a repo back in '99. Got tired of paying for a civic. Years later here recently they sent me a letter for me to pay up over 10 g's. I was going to reply, send me the car and I'll send the $$.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 

http://www.9news.com/acm_news.aspx?OSGNAME...47-c589c01ca7bf


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 02:10 PM~6060007
> *QUE?  I had a repo back in '99.  Got tired of paying for a civic.  Years later here recently they sent me a letter for me to pay up over 10 g's.  I was going to reply, send me the car and I'll send the $$.
> *


damm how much did u owe on the civic and how much did they get from the auction...thats pretty high for a civic


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi people I got my wisdom teeth out and I'm in Brenham... it's kinda boring here.... but I might be down for the show this weekend...maybe...hopefully...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 03:20 PM~6060018
> *damm how much did u owe on the civic and how much did they get from the auction...thats pretty high for a civic
> *



it was autozoned out... Fast and the Furious style!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 03:20 PM~6060018
> *damm how much did u owe on the civic and how much did they get from the auction...thats pretty high for a civic
> *


Don't remember and don't care. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 01:55 PM~6059876
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 02:21 PM~6060023
> *Don't remember and don't care.  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 03:22 PM~6060028
> *nice
> *


agree


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 01:57 PM~6059903
> *she calls you E already? maybe u her type after all.
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 02:22 PM~6060030
> *agree
> *


confirmed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 03:22 PM~6060027
> *:buttkick:
> *



:angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: @ latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 03:23 PM~6060035
> *confirmed
> *


passed into law


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2006, 03:20 PM~6060018
> *damm how much did u owe on the civic and how much did they get from the auction...thats pretty high for a civic
> *


I'D NEVER BUY A FK'N HONDA. AND FK PEOPLE WHO DO.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 02:26 PM~6060048
> *passed into law
> *


let it be heard


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

word


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 03:26 PM~6060051
> *I'D NEVER BUY A FK'N HONDA.   AND FK PEOPLE WHO DO.
> *


:uh: I bought it before all this fast and furious rage after the pinche putos stole my regal. Had to get something asap and that was there. :biggrin: 

I'd buy another one too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 03:26 PM~6060052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


E, don't you roll a honda right now?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 02:24 PM~6060041
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 02:26 PM~6060051
> *I'D NEVER BUY A FK'N HONDA.  AND FK PEOPLE WHO DO.
> *


so many hardcore ppl on here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 03:35 PM~6060131
> *so many hardcore ppl on here.
> *


His malibu/impala must have been beat by a local honda ricer.  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 02:42 PM~6060164
> *His malibu/impala must have been beat by a local honda ricer.    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 28 2006, 03:42 PM~6060164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 04:08 PM~6060349
> *:uh:
> NO!!  I BAME RICERS KMART RAID FOR KILLING RICHMOND..  NUFF SAID.
> :uh:
> *


but that happened on westheimer


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 03:08 PM~6060356
> *but that happened on westheimer
> *


And richmond was dead way before that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 04:08 PM~6060356
> *but that happened on westheimer
> *


BUT THATS WHEN COPS REALLY LAYED THEIR FOOT DOWN ABOUT CRUISING. WE DIDNT GET MUCH TROUBLE FROM COPS ON RICHMOND UNTIL THAT BULLSHIT. 

THEN.. CHANNEL 2 OR WAS IT 13.. DID A STORY ABOUT THE RICHMOND STRIP.. ONLY INTERVIEWED DUDE THAT RUNS THE SHELL AND COPS.. MAKE IT SOUND LIKE WERE ALL THERE JUST TO "SHOOT UP DRUGS" (EXACTLY WHAT THEY SAID ON NEWS).. AND FEMALES "GIVING ORAL SEX IN CARS"(HELL, I'D HAVE WENT MORE OFTEN IF THERE WAS ALOT OF THAT GOING ON)..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2006, 04:10 PM~6060369
> *And richmond was dead way before that.
> *


True


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 04:12 PM~6060387
> *BUT THATS WHEN COPS REALLY LAYED THEIR FOOT DOWN ABOUT CRUISING.  WE DIDNT GET MUCH TROUBLE FROM COPS ON RICHMOND UNTIL THAT BULLSHIT.
> 
> THEN..  CHANNEL 2 OR WAS IT 13..  DID A STORY ABOUT THE RICHMOND STRIP.. ONLY INTERVIEWED DUDE THAT RUNS THE SHELL AND COPS..  MAKE IT SOUND LIKE WERE ALL THERE JUST TO "SHOOT UP DRUGS" (EXACTLY WHAT THEY SAID ON NEWS).. AND FEMALES "GIVING ORAL SEX IN CARS"(HELL, I'D HAVE WENT MORE OFTEN IF THERE WAS ALOT OF THAT GOING ON)..
> *


  But there was a lot of that. In my civic. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 04:13 PM~6060397
> *  But there was a lot of that.  In my civic.  LOL
> *


stop lying, aint room for that in a civic. damn jap cars aint meant for road head.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

K mart raid happened in 2002 and richmond has been dead since around 99.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 04:15 PM~6060408
> *stop lying, aint room for that in a civic.   damn jap cars aint meant for road head.
> *


You have the seats that lay flat, just lean back and let the girls slob stick. Then again, I wasn't but 180 lbs back then. :tears: Pinche parking at the middle of the night with the sunshade up and the windows rolled up with the a/c kicking :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2006, 04:16 PM~6060410
> *K mart raid happened in 2002 and richmond has been dead since around 99.
> *


ok ok ok.. my point is FUCK HONDAs!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 04:18 PM~6060430
> *ok ok ok..  my point is FUCK HONDAs!!!!!
> *


my point is Honda's = Cheap gas savers and reliable cars


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Honda as a lolo :thumbsdown: 
Honda as a daily :thumbsup: 
They are good on gas reliable and hold thier value, I sold my old 94 accord that didn't run for $1,500 and it sold in less than a week with no ad in the paper or online just a for sale sign in the window, try getting that for a 12 year old caviler or neon etc.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *G-Bodyman*, sixty8imp

Que onda homie, I need an inside door handle for my regal. Will go by this Saturday to pick up the window motor and that if you have one spare.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2006, 04:23 PM~6060458
> *Honda as a lolo  :thumbsdown:
> Honda as a daily  :thumbsup:
> They are good on gas reliable and hold thier value, I sold my old 94 accord that didn't run for $1,500 and it sold in less than a week with no ad in the paper or online just a for sale sign in the window, try getting that for a 12 year old caviler or neon, MALIBU ON STEROIDS AKA IMPALA etc.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 04:26 PM~6060478
> *:biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 04:29 PM~6060497
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 03:20 PM~6060440
> *my point is Honda's = Cheap gas savers and reliable cars
> *


true that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i like hondas.. they roomy enuff to fuck in the back seat.. yeaaaah!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 04:29 PM~6060500
> *
> *


my malibu on steroids got us to arandas when someones truck stank like chrome and was gonna get u locked up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 03:37 PM~6060568
> *my malibu on steroids got us to arandas when someones truck stank like chrome and was gonna get u locked up.
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 04:37 PM~6060568
> *my malibu on steroids got us to arandas when someones truck stank like chrome and was gonna get u locked up.
> 
> *


LOL! 

My primo got this two days ago.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 04:53 PM~6060616
> *LOL!
> 
> My primo got this two days ago.
> ...


PINCHE HOT RODS ARE FOR GRINGOS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 03:33 PM~6060115
> *E, don't you roll a honda right now?
> *



nope, I roll a ford and a mitsu... oh and an olds...  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2006, 03:35 PM~6060131
> *so many hardcore ppl on here.
> *



x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2006, 04:10 PM~6060369
> *And richmond was dead way before that.
> *



true dat


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

djlatin thats a bad ass car what kind is it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 28 2006, 04:16 PM~6060735
> *djlatin thats a bad ass car what kind is it
> *


It is a Nova mid 60s


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 28 2006, 04:27 PM~6060796
> *It is a Nova mid 60s
> *


its probably a 66 or 67...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2006, 03:23 PM~6060459
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: G-Bodyman, sixty8imp
> 
> ...


Cool homie just give me a call when you are ready too head on my side of town :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 28 2006, 04:30 PM~6060810
> *its probably a 66 or 67...
> *


Tru


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 28 2006, 04:31 PM~6060832
> *Tru
> *


so whats up mayne, we gonna see the regal this weekend?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 28 2006, 04:33 PM~6060847
> *so whats up mayne, we gonna see the regal this weekend?
> *


Yes you will :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 28 2006, 04:36 PM~6060891
> *Yes you will :biggrin:
> *


sweet, i guess i better get the camera ready....


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Look DISTURBED Danny just got back from macdonals


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 28 2006, 04:39 PM~6060920
> *Look DISTURBED Danny just got back from macdonals
> *


agh....asshole im hungry as hell, i think i might have to go pull a jack move on his ass....lol roll up and be like..."hey punk, gimme ur number 3 before u get fukd up"...lol


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Tru that asshole don't ask if we want some :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FUKKA CANT EVEN STEP IN THE ROOM WITHOUT YALL TALKIN ABOUT ME.
ITS ALRIGHT. IM USED TO IT.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 28 2006, 04:46 PM~6060979
> *Tru that asshole don't ask if we want some :angry:
> *



right selfish bastard....lol, thats ok remember pay back a mofo....next time we will go and take him with us and while he is playing in the playground we leave his ass there.....lol


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 28 2006, 04:47 PM~6060991
> *FUKKA CANT EVEN STEP IN THE ROOM WITHOUT YALL TALKIN ABOUT ME.
> ITS ALRIGHT.  IM USED TO IT.
> *


Good


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 28 2006, 04:47 PM~6060991
> *FUKKA CANT EVEN STEP IN THE ROOM WITHOUT YALL TALKIN ABOUT ME.
> ITS ALRIGHT.  IM USED TO IT.
> *



its ok u kno u like the attention....


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you going too bring the regal this weekend DISTURBED


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 28 2006, 04:53 PM~6061035
> *Are you going too bring the regal this weekend DISTURBED
> *


yes sir i will be bringing the regal, but trust me its nothing to look at....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up girls


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2006, 04:56 PM~6061064
> *whats up girls
> *


sup punal


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 28 2006, 03:47 PM~6060991
> *FUKKA CANT EVEN STEP IN THE ROOM WITHOUT YALL TALKIN ABOUT ME.
> ITS ALRIGHT.  IM USED TO IT.
> *


its cause ur white


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2006, 03:56 PM~6061064
> *whats up *******
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> its cause ur white
> [/quot
> ..dont forget 1/2 spaniard..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 28 2006, 03:58 PM~6061076
> *sup punal
> *


whats up sweetness


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2006, 05:01 PM~6061102
> *whats up sweetness
> *


ready to show that killer van on sun???


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> > its cause ur white
> > [/quot
> > ..dont forget 1/2 spaniard..
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 28 2006, 04:02 PM~6061105
> *ready to show that killer van on sun???
> *


still trying to get the pop-hatch working.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

dang i see all of houston stylez and bad influences are all up in here...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 28 2006, 05:03 PM~6061119
> *dang i see all of houston stylez  and bad influences are all up in here...
> *



lol,naw still got alot missing, but im sure all of Cartel will be here soon...lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think some areas of baytown dont have the internet.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2006, 05:09 PM~6061158
> *i think some areas of baytown dont have the internet.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just saying i had a few homies in baytown but they could only email me on certain days they call it rolling internet black outs


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 28 2006, 06:06 PM~6061136
> *lol,naw still got alot missing, but im sure all of Cartel will be here soon...lol
> *


 :biggrin: here we go... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 28 2006, 05:22 PM~6061220
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: here we go... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ....right on time.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the black out must have just started, jose just disappeared see what i mean


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 28 2006, 06:25 PM~6061239
> *:biggrin: ....right on time.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2006, 05:25 PM~6061243
> *the black out must have just started, jose just disappeared see what i mean
> *



yea i see what u mean well im about to blackout also, about to go to sic's house and chill...see what he is working on today. holla laterz....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

daddys here.. where all my cartel and bad influences bitches


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 28 2006, 04:33 PM~6061275
> *yea i see what u mean well im about to blackout also, about to go to sic's house and chill...see what he is working on today. holla laterz....
> *


bring sum food *****.. or sum sunkist


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> > its cause ur white
> > [/quot
> > ..dont forget 1/2 spaniard..
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

OFFICAL MAGAZINE COVERAGE BY


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

attention all hoppers of houston early developing news on cash money for the hop at in progress comming soon with more details $$$$$$$


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

UnioN CC checking in... uffin:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:cheesy: 

UnioN CC...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

deez nuts just checked in


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 28 2006, 06:53 PM~6062056
> *UnioN CC checking in...  uffin:
> *



SRA repin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Aug 28 2006, 07:52 PM~6061655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry homie wish i could make it but same day as latin kustoms but hope well with the turn out homie....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Good morning people!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 28 2006, 05:00 PM~6060659
> *PINCHE HOT RODS ARE FOR GRINGOS
> *


 :nono: For chicanos also :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 28 2006, 05:16 PM~6060735
> *djlatin thats a bad ass car what kind is it
> *


'66 chevy II


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 28 2006, 05:58 PM~6061076
> *sup punal
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:wave: Hi peoples!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 29 2006, 08:29 AM~6064633
> *:wave: Hi peoples!
> *


 

how is school going in Brenham?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 29 2006, 08:29 AM~6064633
> *:wave: Hi peoples!
> *



hey chimuela... :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 07:31 AM~6064639
> *
> 
> how is school going in Brenham?
> *


It's different..all day long I eat sleep and breath school.... a vast difference from high school


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 06:26 AM~6064622
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2006, 08:48 AM~6064689
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 29 2006, 08:47 AM~6064686
> *It's different..all day long I eat sleep and breath school.... a vast difference from high school
> *


that's good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how long is it gona take for whirlwind to reply and then no say nuthin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 29 2006, 07:29 AM~6064633
> *:wave: Hi peoples!
> *


 :thumbsup: 

mac is the shit.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2006, 09:01 AM~6064737
> *how long is it gona take for whirlwind to reply and then no say nuthin
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 07:04 AM~6064744
> *:roflmao:
> *


see what i mean


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2006, 08:01 AM~6064737
> *how long is it gona take for whirlwind to reply and then no say nuthin
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up honey...
i miss you :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2006, 09:01 AM~6064737
> *how long is it gona take for whirlwind to reply and then no say nuthin
> *


fk whirlwind. heard he a queer that just likes stalking Lone Star.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 09:03 AM~6064740
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> mac is the shit.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wut it iz folx long time no see


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 29 2006, 08:29 AM~6064633
> *:wave: Hi peoples!
> *


did you get the platinium grill while u gettin wisdoms pulled?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 09:16 AM~6064793
> *fk whirlwind.  heard he a queer that just likes stalking Lone Star.
> *



:0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 09:03 AM~6064740
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> mac is the shit.
> *


? macaroni?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 29 2006, 07:17 AM~6064800
> *wut it iz folx long time no see
> *


I thought that was you at Marcustoms on Saturday.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 09:19 AM~6064814
> *?  macaroni?
> *



and queso...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 29 2006, 09:22 AM~6064833
> *I thought that was you at Marcustoms on Saturday.
> *


primo, just called you, didn't answer. call me back, got some questions.


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

bye everyone deleting profile..................................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 29 2006, 09:28 AM~6064865
> *bye everyone deleting profile..................................
> *


Que paso? E get irate???


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

No E is fine hes a great person............just wont be on for a long time thats all....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda shortdog


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cutlasson13z_@Aug 29 2006, 09:31 AM~6064891
> *No E is fine hes a great person............just wont be on for a long time thats all....
> *



now you lying.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 09:34 AM~6064908
> *now you lying.
> *


Que onda E


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 09:34 AM~6064911
> *Que onda E
> *



wut up G :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 08:14 AM~6064784
> *whats up honey...
> i miss you :cheesy:
> *


haha!

whats up sic. :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 08:16 AM~6064794
> *
> *


its makeup. the eyeshadow she has in her mouth is made from mac. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 09:38 AM~6064925
> *haha!
> 
> whats up sic. :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 08:16 AM~6064793
> *fk whirlwind.  heard he a queer that just likes stalking Lone Star.
> *


craziness.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 08:39 AM~6064935
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 09:39 AM~6064933
> *its makeup. the eyeshadow she has in her mouth is made from mac. :cheesy:
> *



oic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 09:35 AM~6064918
> *wut up G  :biggrin:
> *


not much. I was buying a large bag of Purina at Wal-Mart last night for whoppers and was in line to check out. A woman behind me asked if I had a dog. On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Purina Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awoke in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms. I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry & that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again. I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her. Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned. I told her no; it was because I'd been sitting in the street licking my balls and a car hit me. I thought one guy was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard as he staggered out the door.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 07:42 AM~6064947
> *not much.  I was buying a large bag of Purina at Wal-Mart last night for whoppers and was in line to check out.  A woman behind me asked if I had a dog. On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Purina Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awoke in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.  I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry & that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again.  I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her.  Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned. I told her no; it was because I'd been sitting in the street licking my balls and a car hit me.  I thought one guy was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard as he staggered out the door.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..hey come over so you and my dog can breed..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 09:42 AM~6064947
> *not much.  I was buying a large bag of Purina at Wal-Mart last night for whoppers and was in line to check out.  A woman behind me asked if I had a dog. On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Purina Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awoke in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.  I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry & that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again.  I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her.  Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned. I told her no; it was because I'd been sitting in the street licking my balls and a car hit me.  I thought one guy was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard as he staggered out the door.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 27 2006, 03:40 PM~6053516
> *mason park thurs, roll call!!
> *


TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 29 2006, 09:46 AM~6064959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..hey come over so you and my dog can breed..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 09:52 AM~6064989
> *TTT
> *


Are there going to be paisas con trokas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 09:54 AM~6065001
> *  grrrrrrr
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 08:42 AM~6064947
> *not much.  I was buying a large bag of Purina at Wal-Mart last night for whoppers and was in line to check out.  A woman behind me asked if I had a dog. On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Purina Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awoke in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.  I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry & that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again.  I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her.  Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned. I told her no; it was because I'd been sitting in the street licking my balls and a car hit me.  I thought one guy was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard as he staggered out the door.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU ARE A FREAKIN IDIOT LATIN!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



although i heard on the radio the other day bout some dog food diet for real. i think its stupid.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 09:55 AM~6065004
> *Are there going to be paisas con trokas?
> *


prolly


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 09:58 AM~6065014
> *prolly
> *


then i better get some chuntarrolas and some botas de e'snake.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 10:00 AM~6065019
> *then i better get some chuntarrolas and some botas de e'snake.
> *



y tu cinto piteao... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 10:05 AM~6065042
> *y tu cinto piteao...  :biggrin:
> *


con MARTINEZ stamped on the back with cactus stampings. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 10:06 AM~6065055
> *con MARTINEZ stamped on the back with cactus stampings.  LOL
> *



straight up...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 08:42 AM~6064947
> *not much.  I was buying a large bag of Purina at Wal-Mart last night for whoppers and was in line to check out.  A woman behind me asked if I had a dog. On impulse, I told her that no, I was starting The Purina Diet again, although I probably shouldn't because I'd ended up in the hospital last time, but that I'd lost 50 pounds before I awoke in intensive care with tubes coming out of most of my orifices and IVs in both arms.  I told her that it was essentially a perfect diet and that the way that it works is to load your pants pockets with Purina nuggets and simply eat one or two every time you feel hungry & that the food is nutritionally complete so I was going to try it again.  I have to mention here that practically everyone in the line was by now enthralled with my story, particularly a guy who was behind her.  Horrified, she asked if I'd ended up in the hospital in that condition because I had been poisoned. I told her no; it was because I'd been sitting in the street licking my balls and a car hit me.  I thought one guy was going to have a heart attack he was laughing so hard as he staggered out the door.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damm that ***** is crazy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 07:38 AM~6064925
> *haha!
> 
> whats up sic. :wave:
> *


whats up baby..
how ya doing :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmmm


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 10:58 AM~6065283
> *hmmmm
> *


agree


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 10:18 AM~6065389
> *agree
> *


noted


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2006, 11:21 AM~5831865
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> LABOR DAY WEEKEND
> SEP 3 2006
> ...


TTT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

WORD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2006, 11:25 AM~5831893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 11:19 AM~6065390
> *noted
> *


MICROFICHE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 10:23 AM~6065429
> *MICROFICHE
> *


burned


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 11:24 AM~6065436
> *burned
> *


imprinted


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 11:29 AM~6065469
> *:scrutinize:
> *


faxed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 10:30 AM~6065475
> *faxed
> *


e-mailed and b.c.c.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

archive it already! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 11:33 AM~6065489
> *archive it already!  :biggrin:
> *


STAMPED. LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

and filed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 11:58 AM~6065631
> *and filed
> *


Bring me some coffee my secretary :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 11:13 AM~6065713
> *Bring me some coffee my secretary  :cheesy:
> *


shit you better be asking hny chones........cause im the ceo of the company 
(l.i.l. records and archives division) homeboy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 12:17 PM~6065731
> *shit you better be asking hny chones........cause im the ceo of the company
> (l.i.l. records and archives division) homeboy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ya mean......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

check this... :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 12:23 PM~6065790
> *check this...  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


That's when beetches knew what was up. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WOW WENT DOWN RICHMOND OVER THE WEEKEND AND SAW 1 LOWLOW HITTIN DA SWITCHEZ AND A FINE ASS PROSTITUTE :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Aug 29 2006, 10:31 AM~6065838
> *WOW WENT DOWN RICHMOND OVER THE WEEKEND AND SAW 1 LOWLOW HITTIN DA SWITCHEZ AND A FINE ASS PROSTITUTE :0
> *


richmond is history


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 29 2006, 12:33 PM~6065849
> *richmond is history
> *



let it be written...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Aug 29 2006, 12:31 PM~6065838
> *WOW WENT DOWN RICHMOND OVER THE WEEKEND AND SAW 1 LOWLOW HITTIN DA SWITCHEZ AND A FINE ASS PROSTITUTE :0
> *


PIC?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Brazilian Woman Has 14-Pound Baby*


http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/08/29/D8JQ7A580.html


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 10:33 AM~6065852
> *let it be written...
> *


i vote big john to write a book on it... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 11:23 AM~6065790
> *check this...  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


also noted


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 10:34 AM~6065858
> *PIC?
> *


ASK BIG JOHN IM SURE HE CAN GIVE U A MENTAL PICTURE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Aug 29 2006, 11:37 AM~6065883
> *ASK BIG JOHN IM SURE HE CAN GIVE U A MENTAL PICTURE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 29 2006, 12:35 PM~6065865
> *i vote big john to write a book on  it... :biggrin:
> *



no way mayne! it'll never get done... :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 11:41 AM~6065914
> *no way mayne! it'll never get done...  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 12:46 PM~6065958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :twak: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SSSSKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Aug 29 2006, 11:50 AM~6065998
> *SSSSKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah at least i didnt get this white girl hooker's number to use for later


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 10:52 AM~6066032
> *yeah at least i didnt get this white girl hooker's number to use for later
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S WHY SHE ASKED WHAT U WERE GETTIN INTO TONIGHT?? :barf: :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Aug 29 2006, 11:56 AM~6066058
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT'S WHY SHE ASKED WHAT U WERE GETTIN INTO TONIGHT?? :barf:  :barf:
> *


bro that was directed at you....shit you where the one almost jumping out the front window from the back seat to holla at her lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 12:41 PM~6065914
> *no way mayne! it'll never get done...  :angry:
> *


When is the mag set to be released?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SPEAKING OF HOOKERS WHAT HAPPENED TO LA TINY :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 12:58 PM~6066078
> *When is the mag set to be released?
> *



te hablan John.. :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WELL TIME TO GO TO WORK HOLLA AT YA LATER HOMES uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Aug 29 2006, 12:58 PM~6066081
> *SPEAKING OF HOOKERS WHAT HAPPENED TO LA TINY :0  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


I got that batch working the corner of South Main & 610


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok im pulling a alac here....lol



> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice+Aug 29 2006, 11:58 AM~6066081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per E as soon as i finish the m.j. story


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 01:04 PM~6066144
> *ok im pulling a alac here....lol
> wow......dude dont get me started on you know what? lol
> per E as soon as i finish the m.j. story
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 12:03 PM~6066134
> *I got that batch working the corner of South Main & 610
> *


yeah really nice that means she is working with mine........








la smiley


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 01:07 PM~6066179
> *yeah really nice that means she is working with mine........
> 
> 
> ...


THESE HOES AIN'T [email protected]!!!


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Aug 29 2006, 12:01 PM~6066112
> *WELL TIME TO GO TO WORK HOLLA AT YA LATER HOMES uffin:
> *


whut time u get out


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 12:08 PM~6066200
> *THESE HOES AIN'T [email protected]!!!
> 
> 
> ...


them some bad [email protected] :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 29 2006, 08:42 AM~6064947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

you guys are too funny, I needed a laugh.....I leave early now to pick up my son from kinder so I can't "act" busy anymore  LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 09:20 AM~6065122
> *whats up baby..
> how ya doing :biggrin:
> *


im doing good. how are you?  

just got back from a lunch meeting and im soo full!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 11:17 AM~6065731
> *shit you better be asking hny chones........cause im the ceo of the company
> (l.i.l. records and archives division) homeboy
> *


i get coffee for no one!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 11:23 AM~6065790
> *check this...  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: maybe back in the 50's!!! that shit aint happening no more!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 01:16 PM~6066276
> *i get coffee for no one!!!  :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

HI Monica :wave: I agree w/your MAC comment, I love it, love it, love it......when I can afford it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 01:14 PM~6066255
> *them some bad [email protected] :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

"E", Michael wants you to email him

[email protected]

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 01:17 PM~6066290
> *:uh: maybe back in the 50's!!! that shit aint happening no more!!
> *



TRUE  




















:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Aug 29 2006, 12:21 PM~6066317
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I put it on here so that EVERYONE could email him.......I guess not


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

"you all trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 29 2006, 01:24 PM~6066335
> *I put it on here so that EVERYONE could email him.......I guess not
> *


My lil nga must need attention since he can't log onto layitlow. he just emailed me :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 12:27 PM~6066363
> *My lil nga </span>must <span style=\'color:red\'>WANT attention since he can't log onto layitlow.  he just emailed me  :cheesy:
> *



:uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 29 2006, 12:17 PM~6066295
> *HI Monica  :wave:  I agree w/your MAC comment, I love it, love it, love it......when I can afford it
> *


hey cathy!!! :wave: yes mac is nice. i hear ya on affording it thats why everytime i go i make sure i get the free makeover with the $40 purchase. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 12:21 PM~6066314
> *TRUE
> :biggrin:
> *


too bad!! females are takin over!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 01:36 PM~6066422
> *too bad!! females are takin over!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Aug 29 2006, 12:21 PM~6066317
> *:uh:
> *


you always seem to pop up at just the right time....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 01:36 PM~6066422
> *too bad!! females are takin over!!
> *


Taking over what? The President is still a Male. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 01:39 PM~6066440
> *Taking over what?  The President is still a Male.  :biggrin:
> *



TRUE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 01:41 PM~6066456
> *TRUE
> *


agree


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 12:39 PM~6066440
> *Taking over what?  The President is still a Male.  :biggrin:
> *


for now....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Kids Watch As Clown Is Crushed to Death*


http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/I/IRE...-08-29-08-07-46




:0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 12:41 PM~6066466
> *agree
> *


confirmed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 11:15 AM~6066265
> *im doing good. how are you?
> 
> just got back from a lunch meeting and im soo full!!
> *


im alright.. bored ass shit..
umm lunch.. im a go make me a sandwich


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 01:51 PM~6066504
> *confirmed
> *


passed


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 01:01 PM~6066573
> *passed
> *


DENIED! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i farted.. tell me if u can smell it latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 02:03 PM~6066591
> *DENIED! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 02:03 PM~6066591
> *DENIED! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



CTRL-ALT-DELETE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 01:07 PM~6066622
> *CTRL-ALT-DELETE
> *


:buttkick: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 02:14 PM~6066662
> *:buttkick:  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 01:15 PM~6066679
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 02:23 PM~6066726
> *:uh:
> *



:guns:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 01:24 PM~6066732
> *:guns:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 12:27 PM~6066747
> *:machinegun:
> *


All this violence,and no productivity.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 02:27 PM~6066747
> *:machinegun:
> *



:twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :burn: :burn: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

"you all trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 01:34 PM~6066788
> *"you all trying to chingalay me?"
> *


noted


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 02:07 PM~6066622
> *CTRL-ALT-DELETE
> *


AGREE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 01:37 PM~6066812
> *AGREE
> *


noted


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)

Firmelows = NINJA


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

get your vote on... 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6066670

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 29 2006, 02:38 PM~6066818
> *1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 
> Firmelows = NINJA
> *



true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 01:38 PM~6066819
> *get your vote on...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6066670
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum it!!! i have a fkin crick in my neck and it fkin hurts!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: KRAZYTOYZ

DJLATIN = NINJA = STORM SHADOW

FIRMELOWS = NINJA= SNAKE EYES


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 02:40 PM~6066835
> *:nono:
> *



:angel: :ugh: :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this is the start to the official houston M.I.A. LIST

1. BLOCC
2. SENOR MAGIC
3. MAC2LAC
4. LIV4LACS
5. PROVOKE
6. LIST OTHERS PLEASE.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i gotta shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 01:43 PM~6066862
> *:angel:  :ugh:  :wave:
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: keep it up! :angry: 



:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 02:44 PM~6066870
> *this is the start to the official houston M.I.A. LIST
> 
> 1. BLOCC
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 12:41 PM~6066844
> *dayum it!!! i have a fkin crick in my neck and it fkin hurts!!!!
> *


come by later.. i can take care of that.. im a certified massage therapist


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 12:44 PM~6066870
> *this is the start to the official houston M.I.A. LIST
> 
> 1. BLOCC
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This lil migga at the office, i just figured out why he always goes to lunch at 2:30pm since school started. Too pick up his young girlfriend at high school. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 12:51 PM~6066930
> *This lil migga at the office, i just figured out why he always goes to lunch at 2:30pm since school started.  Too pick up his young girlfriend at high school.  :uh:
> *


another senor magic..

oops... 
low blowwwwwwwwwwwwwww :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:51 PM~6066930
> *This lil migga at the office, i just figured out why he always goes to lunch at 2:30pm since school started.  Too pick up his young girlfriend at high school.  :uh:
> *



whooped... let him read the 50's clip... :0 :0 


:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 01:52 PM~6066936
> *another senor magic..
> 
> oops...
> ...


noted


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 02:52 PM~6066939
> *whooped... let him read the 50's clip...  :0  :0
> :roflmao:
> *


no sht. pwhooped moffuga always on his cell. migga needs to realize that h.s. chick will dump his ass after she uses him and heads towards college. :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 03:01 PM~6066972
> *no sht.  pwhooped moffuga always on his cell.  migga needs to realize that h.s. chick will dump his ass after she uses him and heads towards college.  :buttkick:
> *



TRUE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 02:52 PM~6066936
> *another senor magic..
> 
> oops...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

More ninja's here than a sho kosugi flick

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *6 Anonymous *Users)
0 Members:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 01:46 PM~6066891
> *come by later.. i can take care of that.. im a certified massage therapist
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 01:51 PM~6066930
> *This lil migga at the office, i just figured out why he always goes to lunch at 2:30pm since school started.  Too pick up his young girlfriend at high school.  :uh:
> *


ah thats sweet. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 03:03 PM~6066986
> *More ninja's here than a sho kosugi flick
> 
> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> ...



troublemakers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:01 PM~6066972
> *no sht.  pwhooped moffuga always on his cell.  migga needs to realize that h.s. chick will dump his ass after she uses him and heads towards college.  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: 

hey you never know. maybe they are happily in love and plan to marry. you know that kind of stuff still happens....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 02:04 PM~6066997
> *ah thats sweet. :cheesy:
> *


coffee please 2 sugars...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:04 PM~6066997
> *ah thats sweet. :cheesy:
> *


no, it's pw'ed. he has some young chick controlling his ass. already showing signs of pu$$ywhoopeditis.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 02:05 PM~6067002
> *troublemakers
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:06 PM~6067006
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey you never know. maybe they are happily in love and plan to marry. you know that kind of stuff still happens....
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:06 PM~6067006
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey you never know. maybe they are happily in love and plan to marry. you know that kind of stuff still happens....
> *


don't think he'll last here when i get control of things. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 02:06 PM~6067007
> *coffee please 2 sugars...
> *


 :buttkick: 

i dont serve any beverages!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 01:04 PM~6066989
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:06 PM~6067013
> *no, it's pw'ed.  he has some young chick controlling his ass.  already showing signs of pu$$ywhoopeditis.
> *


 :roflmao: 

that is NOT being pu$$ywhooped at least not in my opinion. you gotta do alot more than pick someone up from school to show youre pwhooped.

im sure back in your dayz you did the same thing. dont EVEN lie!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:09 PM~6067038
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that is NOT being pu$$ywhooped at least not in my opinion. you gotta do alot more than pick someone up from school to show youre pwhooped.
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 02:07 PM~6067018
> *pics?
> *


lets see yours...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 02:07 PM~6067026
> *:buttkick:
> 
> i dont serve any beverages!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:10 PM~6067047
> *lets see yours...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:07 PM~6067023
> *don't think he'll last here when i get control of things.  LOL
> *


im sure by that time he'll be retired. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:09 PM~6067038
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that is NOT being pu$$ywhooped at least not in my opinion. you gotta do alot more than pick someone up from school to show youre pwhooped.
> ...


hell no, i let hoez ride the yellow submarine while i shot off to check out the Milby h.s. hoez getting out of school. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 02:10 PM~6067048
> *:nono:
> *


you can get me a beer though. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche darkness!!!! :burn: 

don't send me this crap!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 02:11 PM~6067053
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 03:12 PM~6067066
> *pinche darkness!!!!  :burn:
> 
> don't send me this crap!!!  :buttkick:
> ...




pinche sparkles and everything....


:0 :0 





:barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 03:13 PM~6067075
> *pinche sparkles and everything....
> :0  :0
> :barf:  :barf:
> *


it's got tokyo drift skid marks :burn:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 02:10 PM~6067047
> *lets see yours...
> *


wow. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:11 PM~6067056
> *hell no, i let hoez ride the yellow submarine while i shot off to check out the Milby h.s. hoez getting out of school.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: sssuuurrreee latin!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:11 PM~6067054
> *im sure by that time he'll be retired.  :roflmao:
> *


nah, the old man is about to croak and i was brought in to take his place. should be gone in a year or less.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:13 PM~6067072
> *  :biggrin:
> *



I did marry my high school girlfriend :0 !! been with her almost 15 yrs...  uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 02:13 PM~6067075
> *pinche sparkles and everything....
> :0  :0
> :barf:  :barf:
> *


FKIN LATIN...THATS FKIN SICK!!!!!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:15 PM~6067091
> *:roflmao: sssuuurrreee latin!
> *


hell yeah, milby had some tight "cover girl" looking rucas compared to our pasadena h.s. cracker chicks and coconuts.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 02:16 PM~6067096
> *I did marry my high school girlfriend  :0 !!  been with her almost 15 yrs...   uffin:
> *


i had a feeling you did. :cheesy: 


see latin high school relationships can last!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:17 PM~6067110
> *i had a feeling you did. :cheesy:
> see latin high school relationships can last!
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:17 PM~6067106
> *hell yeah, milby had some tight "cover girl" looking rucas compared to our pasadena h.s. cracker chicks and coconuts.
> *


im not surprised bout that. but i just know there was ONE GIRL that you were with that you did just bout anything for.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 02:18 PM~6067116
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


or else you wouldnt of quoted what i said.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:20 PM~6067129
> *im not surprised bout that. but i just know there was ONE GIRL that you were with that you did just bout anything for.
> *


oh yeah.. LIZZZZZZZZZZ :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 03:22 PM~6067145
> *oh yeah.. LIZZZZZZZZZZ  :happysad:
> *



:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:21 PM~6067139
> *or else you wouldnt of quoted what i said.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mga's be slanging tacos at work. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *sixty8imp*, McHam, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ




someones been quiet today...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 03:24 PM~6067163
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty8imp, McHam, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ
> someones been quiet today...
> *


hrnychneyz put him in his place. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 03:24 PM~6067162
> *mga's be slanging tacos at work.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn Hector and el Junior... slanging the tacos.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:22 PM~6067145
> *oh yeah.. LIZZZZZZZZZZ  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shut up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:24 PM~6067162
> *mga's be slanging tacos at work.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is hector the one that picks up his girl from school?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:30 PM~6067204
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> shut up!!! :biggrin:
> *


she was a total package :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 02:24 PM~6067163
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty8imp, McHam, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ
> someones been quiet today...
> *


for realz.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 10:41 AM~6065914
> *no way mayne! it'll never get done...  :angry:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:31 PM~6067209
> *is hector the one that picks up his girl from school?
> *


nah, hector is og, he claims to be a male slut. he said he'd take one for the team anyday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:25 PM~6067169
> *hrnychneyz put him in his place.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: nah i think hes mad at me for not bringing him a burrito.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:31 PM~6067210
> *she was a total package  :biggrin:
> *


what can i say...it runs in the family.  


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:32 PM~6067225
> *nah, hector is og, he claims to be a male slut.  he said he'd take one for the team anyday.
> *


 :roflmao: 

hes kinda cute. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 29 2006, 03:09 PM~6067038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


b/s.. she called last nite.. "you know im joking.. i really wanna go out for fajitas with you.. hope u aint mad".. then i told her "look.. take yo lame 1992 game elsewhere, you fk'n with a G, im out peace." then she was like "please dont hang up i'm sorry.. (could hear her cry).." then click. cause thats how i roll!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 03:37 PM~6067264
> *
> b/s..  she called last nite.. "you know im joking.. i really wanna go out for fajitas with you..  hope u aint mad"..  then i told her "look.. take yo lame 1992 game elsewhere, you fk'n with a G, im out peace."  then she was like "please dont hang up i'm sorry.. (could hear her cry).."  then click.  cause thats how i roll!!
> *


g4Ng$T4!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 01:12 PM~6067066
> *pinche darkness!!!!  :burn:
> 
> don't send me this crap!!!  :buttkick:
> ...


lol...
i shit diamonds


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 02:37 PM~6067264
> *b/s..  she called last nite.. "you know im joking.. i really wanna go out for fajitas with you..  hope u aint mad"..  then i told her "look.. take yo lame 1992 game elsewhere, you fk'n with a G, im out peace."  then she was like "please dont hang up i'm sorry.. (could hear her cry).."  then click.  cause thats how i roll!!
> *


noted


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 03:37 PM~6067264
> *in my days..  if a hooka wanted to ride in my lac..  they was gonna have to give up a lil something in return.
> :uh:
> b/s..  she called last nite.. "you know im joking.. i really wanna go out for fajitas with you..  hope u aint mad"..  then i told her "look.. take yo lame 1992 game elsewhere, you fk'n with a G, im out peace."  then she was like "please dont hang up i'm sorry.. (could hear her cry).."  then click.  cause thats how i roll!!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 02:37 PM~6067264
> *in my days..  if a hooka wanted to ride in my lac..  they was gonna have to give up a lil something in return.
> 
> :uh:
> ...


if you got something in return for just a ride in your car.... :ugh:

nicca you wish!!!!! i dont beg ANYMUTHAFKINONE!! remember that shit. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:41 PM~6067323
> *if you got something in return for just a ride in your car.... :ugh:
> 
> nicca you wish!!!!! i dont beg ANYMUTHAFKINONE!! remember that shit. :angry:
> *


oh gawd dot com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:41 PM~6067323
> *if you got something in return for just a ride in your car.... :ugh:
> 
> nicca you wish!!!!! i dont beg ANYMUTHAFKINONE!! remember that shit. :angry:
> *


ok everybody.. i j/k.. geez.. can't have a lil fun.. 

i been here busy at work.. "da man" dropped buncha crap for me to do.. but im caught up now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 03:44 PM~6067346
> *ok everybody.. i j/k.. geez.. can't have a lil fun..
> 
> i been here busy at work.. "da man" dropped buncha crap for me to do..  but im caught up now.
> *


i'm dropping out for the rest of the day. have to finish what the youngster couldn't and don't want to stay past 5pm. al rato.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2006, 02:43 PM~6067344
> *oh gawd dot com
> *


shut up!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 02:44 PM~6067346
> *ok everybody.. i j/k.. geez.. can't have a lil fun..
> 
> i been here busy at work.. "da man" dropped buncha crap for me to do..  but im caught up now.
> *


i was jokin too. couldnt you tell??? :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 02:40 PM~6067315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 03:55 PM~6067412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


come to mason thurs.. i'll push u on da swings.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 02:03 PM~6067480
> *come to mason thurs..  i'll push u off da swings.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 04:06 PM~6067500
> *
> *


thats way i like you, not saying shit!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 03:03 PM~6067480
> *come to mason thurs..  i'll push u on da swings.
> *


 :0 you have to pick me up. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2006, 04:14 PM~6067535
> *:0 you have to pick me up. :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 03:18 PM~6067563
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 02:07 PM~6067504
> *thats way i like you,  not saying shit!
> *


ugh!!! now im gunna bug u all day everyday


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up peeps....today on the way home i seen the vehicle that is gonna get the best of show this weekend......yup the mobile x-ray van...its pimpin......lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 29 2006, 03:28 PM~6067655
> *whats up peeps....today on the way home i seen the vehicle that is gonna get the best of show this weekend......yup the mobile x-ray van...its pimpin......lol
> *


noted


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 03:38 PM~6067681
> *noted
> *


stop taking notes and do some work......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 29 2006, 03:40 PM~6067693
> *stop taking notes and do some work......
> *


if you disagree please file a complaint with the complaint dept of the l.i.l. records and archives division...


thank you,
John T.
CEO L.I.L. R&A Division


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 03:43 PM~6067720
> *if you disagree please file a complaint with the complaint dept of the l.i.l. records and archives division...
> thank you,
> John T.
> ...



oh dont worry i will personally file a complaint....we are going to have a meeting= my foot in ur ass sideways.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 29 2006, 03:52 PM~6067761
> *oh dont worry i will personally file a complaint....we are going to have a meeting= my foot in ur ass sideways.....
> *


oh so sorry i am not in the complaint department......sorry


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 03:52 PM~6067764
> *oh so sorry i am not in the complaint department......sorry
> *



i dont care i kno where u live biatch....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 29 2006, 03:58 PM~6067814
> *i dont care i kno where u live biatch....
> *


noted








































WHUT AM I SUPPOSE TO BE SCARED

























GOOD YOU CAN BRING THE REST OF THOSE DVD'S WITH YOU


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2006, 04:03 PM~6067829
> *noted
> WHUT AM I SUPPOSE TO BE SCARED
> GOOD YOU CAN BRING THE REST OF THOSE DVD'S WITH YOU
> ...



yes be afraid....be very afraid....lol, ummm ill see ill let u kno, hey find out about dem bags for me. need a price


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 29 2006, 04:09 PM~6067878
> *yes be afraid....be very afraid....lol, ummm ill see ill let u kno, hey find out about dem bags for me. need a price
> *


NOTED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn hony.. u still at work.. 
dont forget to stop by so i can give u that massage


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2006, 05:15 PM~6061183
> *im just saying i had a few homies in baytown but they could only email me on certain days they call it rolling internet black outs
> *


 thats cause she had to sneak around so her hubby wouldnt findout... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i seen that boy flippin in the regal, man hold up


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2006, 04:35 PM~6068013
> *i seen that boy flippin in the regal, man hold up
> *


dont start crying puto............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 29 2006, 03:19 PM~6067934
> *thats cause she had to sneak around so her hubby wouldnt findout... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 the one with 4 kids?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 29 2006, 02:28 PM~6067655
> *whats up peeps....today on the way home i seen the vehicle that is gonna get the best of show this weekend......yup the mobile x-ray van...its pimpin......lol
> *


that bitch is so ragedy, but atleast the seat reclines and the a/c blows cold.. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2006, 04:41 PM~6068061
> *:0  :0  the one with 4 kids?
> *


 bitch u member memberrr???....... :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 08:17 AM~6064802
> *did you get the platinium grill while u gettin wisdoms pulled?
> *


LOL Nope....but I got some awesome pain killers :biggrin: I even got some left over :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 29 2006, 03:43 PM~6068069
> *bitch u member memberrr???....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whut it do ******


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 07:03 PM~6068690
> *whut it do ******
> *


whats up fool :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 29 2006, 06:09 PM~6068724
> *whats up fool :wave:
> *


nothing bored ass shit.. i gotta work tommorow.. a actuall real job..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 07:20 PM~6068854
> *nothing bored ass shit.. i gotta work tommorow.. a actuall real job..
> *


Who gave you a job :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 29 2006, 08:22 PM~6068880
> *Who gave you a job :0
> *



X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 29 2006, 06:22 PM~6068880
> *Who gave you a job :0
> *


lol.. i working for the man.. its only a couple of days.. they need a extra hand.. and since im waiting on a package from australia.. im free for the week..
extra money


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 06:26 PM~6068901
> *X2
> *


are you trying to chingalay me puto?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 08:29 PM~6068924
> *are you trying to chingalay me puto?
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 29 2006, 06:31 PM~6068934
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


ur dumb


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 08:20 PM~6068854
> *nothing bored ass shit.. i gotta work tommorow.. a actuall real job..
> *


as an evacuee??


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2006, 04:35 PM~6068013
> *i seen that boy flippin in the regal, man hold up
> *


yup on my way home from work...i was tired mayne


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2006, 04:42 PM~6068065
> *that bitch is so ragedy, but atleast the seat reclines and the a/c blows cold.. :biggrin:
> *



shit as long as u got cold ass A/C....thats all that matters.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 29 2006, 08:22 PM~6069564
> *as an evacuee??
> *


how much a hour....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 06:20 PM~6068854
> *nothing bored ass shit.. i gotta work tommorow.. a actuall real job..
> *


 :0 WOW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 29 2006, 10:50 PM~6070516
> *:0 WOW
> *


all yall can kiss my ass.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 10:59 PM~6070561
> *all yall can kiss my ass.. lol :biggrin:
> *


Na Ive seen what comes out of it :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2006, 09:38 PM~6069311
> *ur dumb
> *



:ugh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u still dumb.. and why u always the 1st one on lay it low in the morn


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2006, 07:00 AM~6071221
> *u still dumb.. and why u always the 1st one on lay it low in the morn
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


awww you noticed... :uh: 
:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

haha... now everyone is anonymous. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

whats going next? the smilies?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

morning ninjas!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is gonna get ineresting.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

for your morning reading assignment.


*NASRALLAH'S BLUNDER*
the new Saladin?

http://www.nypost.com/postopinion/opedcolu...amir_taheri.htm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2006, 06:21 AM~6071261
> *morning ninjas!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 06:08 AM~6071236
> *haha... now everyone is anonymous.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

i just realized that. fkin LIL.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 08:18 AM~6071385
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i just realized that. fkin LIL.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 30 2006, 01:11 AM~6070618
> *Na Ive seen what comes out of it  :roflmao:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Need a roll call !!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im hungry!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 06:46 AM~6071456
> *im hungry!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 08:46 AM~6071456
> *im hungry!
> *



Ive got brownies... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 30 2006, 08:41 AM~6071444
> *Need a roll call !!
> *


I'M DOWN ESE!!!!!!!! BUT FOR WHAT?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2006, 07:46 AM~6071459
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 06:48 AM~6071470
> *I'M DOWN ESE!!!!!!!!  BUT FOR WHAT?
> *


For Car Show on Sunday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 06:50 AM~6071479
> *:cheesy:
> *


yep yep yep


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 07:46 AM~6071460
> *Ive got brownies...  :biggrin:
> *


how bout ice cream? :cheesy: lol


i just found out we got donuts. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 08:51 AM~6071485
> *how bout ice cream? :cheesy: lol
> i just found out we got donuts.  :biggrin:
> *



No ice cream... too early.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 07:55 AM~6071503
> *No ice cream... too early.
> *


its never too eary for sweets. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 30 2006, 08:50 AM~6071482
> *For Car Show on Sunday.
> *


Yep, got invited by Juanito from Latin Kustoms to play some old school jams.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FULL HOUSE OF NINJAS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

where? I dont see any... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

next to go will be the smilies :angry: , then the avatars, followed closely by the quote button, finally you will only be able to read, no more posting for you, NEXT!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 09:28 AM~6071625
> *next to go will be the smilies  :angry: , then the avatars, followed closely by the quote button, finally you will only be able to read, no more posting for you, NEXT!
> *


you want some cheese for that whine?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 09:29 AM~6071629
> *you want some cheese for that whine?
> *



Just posting some observations... I could care less, oh and I dont drink :biggrin: so you can keep your queso.  












:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Aug 30 2006, 09:28 AM~6071625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 09:34 AM~6071659
> *shhh.. dont tell ALAC that.. she'll go crazy without it.
> :uh:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 09:35 AM~6071669
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 07:35 AM~6071669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 09:35 AM~6071669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that cracka got chingalay'ed!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 08:35 AM~6071669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 09:43 AM~6071714
> *that cracka got chingalay'ed!
> *



agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 09:45 AM~6071727
> *agreed
> *


passed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 09:46 AM~6071731
> *passed
> *



wheres juanito?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 09:46 AM~6071734
> *wheres juanito?
> *


Controlled


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 08:35 AM~6071669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sorry chonies  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283091


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 29 2006, 02:06 PM~6067006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 02:40 PM~6067315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that "C" for C-A-T-H-Y????? biter :angry:  :biggrin: just kidding!



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 29 2006, 02:44 PM~6067346
> *ok everybody.. i j/k.. geez.. can't have a lil fun..
> 
> i been here busy at work.. "da man" dropped buncha crap for me to do..  but im caught up now.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 29 2006, 03:14 PM~6067535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 08:46 AM~6071731
> *passed
> *


noted



where the hell is the listing of whos in the freaking forum?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 10:08 AM~6071876
> *noted
> where the hell is the listing of whos in the freaking forum?
> *



repost...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 08:52 AM~6071776
> *Sorry chonies
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=283091
> *


 :buttkick: 

yea right!!! not me!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 30 2006, 09:00 AM~6071819
> *hey are you still getting a new car, decide what you want yet?
> *


eventually. still undecided.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 09:12 AM~6071904
> *:buttkick:
> 
> yea right!!! not me!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 10:12 AM~6071904
> *:buttkick:
> 
> yea right!!! not me!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 30 2006, 10:14 AM~6071916
> *
> *


WHAT?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 10:12 AM~6071904
> *:buttkick:
> 
> yea right!!! not me!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

its 10:30 and i havent ANYTHING shit this morning.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ask Jeeves , coco73chev, Regal King, Bzauto05, josie_p, keith089, sloejoe87, Chefuckedu, N-Do, AFEWGWDMEN63, 61 Impala on 3, show-bound, drnitrus, locs_650, thadogg612, lowrora, PFCC, armadillo-man, Ben'sCustomWheels, Mistah.Martinez, 2003TownCar, $Rollin Rich$ 82, tjones, DIPPINIT, 61 CLOWNIN, RedDog, BAYTOWNSLC, ice64berg, big caddy, flyin da coupe, VGP, Lowlow76, redrum702, 62ghost, mrbplace, my64imp, Pontiak Ridah, big pimpin, hrtbrker82, fallen, Mugerjr, 100 spokes, FloRida, Hny Brn Eyz, Jason2153, djtwigsta, CUTLESSSWANGIN, BABY505DOLL, 2twin, CHEVYMAMA, lowforlife, EAR Impala, DignityStyle, ese_mr_bullet, MAYHEM, MsDani, LOWROLLER93, AZLincolnFan, caddypaul, Brown_By_Honor, BurqueRuka, MIVLIFE, SouthCentralTrueBlue, SurreysFinest, showpony2nc, KRAZYTOYZ, I. K. Rico, L-BABY, juiced67impala, Elusive, MarquisPlaya, 66impala, orlando, FINESTKREATIONS53, KingKreations, sixty8imp, OldDirty, junbug27, htowns_players, El raider, noe_from_texas, lowlyfe84, 96capala, Bedrockcc, MSN Search , thephatlander, vini59, marcelo, Rolling Stoned, kustombuilder, sixduece619, C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, mkainp, chingon48wssj, The_Golden_One, NorCal75, warrantykiller04, Knightstalker, topless_66, JBhydros, lil_loca, bigbodiez, '82Lincoln, Armando Ranflitas, 1lowcaddy, eurolak, lows-10, ez_rider, ROBERT71MC, ville83regal, 408sjsharkin, SWITCHCRAFT, For Sale, lowlife59, westryder, slammedwagon91, CAPRICHOSO86, RollerZ 57, blazinjon1988, LosAngelesRydr, Danmenace, The Coog, HYDRO909, 713ridaz, fabian, El Peak 64, neutech29512, RegalLimited82, ALAC, ckspimpala79, craziee in L.A., UFAMEA, 1963Impala, 801Rider, zooter86, LUXURIOUSCAMEL, tlop, TwistedRide666, tnimpala, ME*ME*ME, 91PurplePeopleEater, blvdsixty, OURLIFE, Cabral530, lifestyle4life, xero18, Impressive_regal, mr_brougham, back bumper regal83, mr box, Mrpiercings, RAIDERQUEEN, 3wishz, capriceclassic1, r_three_one, Big Bitch, Gotti, killa lowrider, CadyRidah, A&W, wannahop, Cincycaddy, GwitaG, M.Fuentes, azroller, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, Badass94Cad, adib_repteis, ESIDECADDY, I-beam, cubnlynx, destinyrider, lgp, raystrey, wicked63, Lwrdr83lds, Minidreams Inc., 84caddy, madd4321, STRCLOWNINREGAL, brownpride_demon, streetjuice, mrtravieso, rampage, DownLow64, icecold63, phatphord, SAD DOGG, Firefly, JStunn, kansascutty, cruize1, jimmyscustoms, tofnlow, ICHIBAN, superdodge2196, 86 cutty, kraz13, xNaTuRalxHiGhx59, shaifdaddy

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 10:37 AM~6072131
> *Ask Jeeves , coco73chev, Regal King, Bzauto05, josie_p, keith089, sloejoe87, Chefuckedu, N-Do, AFEWGWDMEN63, 61 Impala on 3, show-bound, drnitrus, locs_650, thadogg612, lowrora, PFCC, armadillo-man, Ben'sCustomWheels, Mistah.Martinez, 2003TownCar, $Rollin Rich$ 82, tjones, DIPPINIT, 61 CLOWNIN, RedDog, BAYTOWNSLC, ice64berg, big caddy, flyin da coupe, VGP, Lowlow76, redrum702, 62ghost, mrbplace, my64imp, Pontiak Ridah, big pimpin, hrtbrker82, fallen, Mugerjr, 100 spokes, FloRida, Hny Brn Eyz, Jason2153, djtwigsta, CUTLESSSWANGIN, BABY505DOLL, 2twin, CHEVYMAMA, lowforlife, EAR Impala, DignityStyle, ese_mr_bullet, MAYHEM, MsDani, LOWROLLER93, AZLincolnFan, caddypaul, Brown_By_Honor, BurqueRuka, MIVLIFE, SouthCentralTrueBlue, SurreysFinest, showpony2nc, KRAZYTOYZ, I. K. Rico, L-BABY, juiced67impala, Elusive, MarquisPlaya, 66impala, orlando, FINESTKREATIONS53, KingKreations, sixty8imp, OldDirty, junbug27, htowns_players, El raider, noe_from_texas, lowlyfe84, 96capala, Bedrockcc, MSN Search , thephatlander, vini59, marcelo, Rolling Stoned, kustombuilder, sixduece619, C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, mkainp, chingon48wssj, The_Golden_One, NorCal75, warrantykiller04, Knightstalker, topless_66, JBhydros, lil_loca, bigbodiez, '82Lincoln, Armando Ranflitas, 1lowcaddy, eurolak, lows-10, ez_rider, ROBERT71MC, ville83regal, 408sjsharkin, SWITCHCRAFT, For Sale, lowlife59, westryder, slammedwagon91, CAPRICHOSO86, RollerZ 57, blazinjon1988, LosAngelesRydr, Danmenace, The Coog, HYDRO909, 713ridaz, fabian, El Peak 64, neutech29512, RegalLimited82, ALAC, ckspimpala79, craziee in L.A., UFAMEA, 1963Impala, 801Rider, zooter86, LUXURIOUSCAMEL, tlop, TwistedRide666, tnimpala, ME*ME*ME, 91PurplePeopleEater, blvdsixty, OURLIFE, Cabral530, lifestyle4life, xero18, Impressive_regal, mr_brougham, back bumper regal83, mr box, Mrpiercings, RAIDERQUEEN, 3wishz, capriceclassic1, r_three_one, Big Bitch, Gotti, killa lowrider, CadyRidah, A&W, wannahop, Cincycaddy, GwitaG, M.Fuentes, azroller, impala_1962_ss_slow_lane, Badass94Cad, adib_repteis, ESIDECADDY, I-beam, cubnlynx, destinyrider, lgp, raystrey, wicked63, Lwrdr83lds, Minidreams Inc., 84caddy, madd4321, STRCLOWNINREGAL, brownpride_demon, streetjuice, mrtravieso, rampage, DownLow64, icecold63, phatphord, SAD DOGG, Firefly, JStunn, kansascutty, cruize1, jimmyscustoms, tofnlow, ICHIBAN, superdodge2196, 86 cutty, kraz13, xNaTuRalxHiGhx59, shaifdaddy
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


agree


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 09:59 AM~6072270
> *agree
> *


noted


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So I go to the auto parts store (4 of them) last night and started buying parts and tune up sht for my regal and my grand national. I can't believe how many KIDS are working at these places that have never heard of a GRAND NATIONAL. Then again gn's were made in the mid 80's and the kids were probably still in diapers or swangin' in their pops nutsacks :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 10:02 AM~6072295
> *So I go to the auto parts store (4 of them) last night and started buying parts and tune up sht for my regal and my grand national.  I can't believe how many KIDS are working at these places that have never heard of a GRAND NATIONAL.  Then again gn's were made in the mid 80's and the kids were probably still in diapers or swangin' in their pops nutsacks :uh:
> *


agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 11:08 AM~6072333
> *agreed
> *


passed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

noted




hny me and latin will take our morning coffee please


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 11:13 AM~6072379
> *noted
> hny me and latin will take our morning coffee please
> *


hrny, i'll skip the coffee.. i'll take a kool-aid.. red kool-aid that is.. thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Nepal boy claims to be shortest in world*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060830/ap_on_...al_shortest_boy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 11:13 AM~6072379
> *noted
> hny me and latin will take our morning coffee please
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 10:13 AM~6072379
> *noted
> hny me and latin will take our morning coffee please
> *


then i suggest yall gets yalls lazy ass up and get it. :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 10:19 AM~6072427
> *hrny, i'll skip the coffee..  i'll take a kool-aid.. red kool-aid that is..  thanks
> *


l.i.l. records and archives division 


c.e.o. - firmelows
c.o.o. - djlatin

complaints division - sixty8imp
reserch & development - 87cutty
Quality Assurance - ALAC


office secratary - Hny brn eyes


more positions to be filled soon


thanks

john t (firmelows)
ceo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 11:26 AM~6072468
> *then i suggest yall gets yalls lazy ass up and get it. :cheesy:
> *


negatory


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 11:26 AM~6072468
> *then i suggest yall gets yalls lazy ass up and get it. :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 10:19 AM~6072427
> *hrny, i'll skip the coffee..  i'll take a kool-aid.. red kool-aid that is..  thanks
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 10:26 AM~6072472
> *l.i.l.  records and archives division
> c.e.o. - firmelows
> c.o.o. - djlatin
> ...


why the hell am i the fkin secretary???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 11:30 AM~6072519
> *why the hell am i the fkin secretary???
> *


cause men do the real work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 10:26 AM~6072473
> *negatory
> *


lazy ass. then get someone else to get it cause im not.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

R&D... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 10:33 AM~6072545
> *cause men do the real work.
> 
> 
> *


bullshit!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 11:35 AM~6072551
> *lazy ass. then get someone else to get it cause im not.
> *


FIRED


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 11:38 AM~6072585
> *FIRED
> *



Its hard to find good help now days...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 10:40 AM~6072595
> *Its hard to find good help now days...
> *


tell me about it........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 11:41 AM~6072607
> *tell me about it........
> *


agree

Job Posting:

New company in search of a good secretary who knows how to massage weeboes and serve coffee. Applications taken immediately and position requires full cavity search :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 11:45 AM~6072635
> *:uh:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 11:46 AM~6072637
> *:ugh:
> *


AGREE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 10:44 AM~6072625
> *agree
> 
> Job Posting:
> ...


post this shit on monster.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 10:38 AM~6072585
> *FIRED
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 11:35 AM~6072551
> *lazy ass. then get someone else to get it cause im not.
> *


i know rucas that if i tell them to get me coffee only response is gonna be "with cream and sugar big daddy?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 10:40 AM~6072595
> *Its hard to find good help now days...
> *


shut it! :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny always late to work anyway.. very unreliable.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 10:44 AM~6072625
> *agree
> 
> Job Posting:
> ...


:barf:


THANK GOD YOU FIRED ME!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 10:55 AM~6072656
> *i know rucas that if i tell them to get me coffee only response is gonna be "with cream and sugar big daddy?"
> 
> 
> *


:uh: maybe you can tell those rucas that there is a job opening they might be intereted in.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

any suggestions on who we could hire?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 10:56 AM~6072663
> *hrny always late to work anyway.. very unreliable.
> *


so! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 11:58 AM~6072671
> *:uh: maybe you can tell those rucas that there is a job opening they might be intereted in.
> *


they dont speak english though, and dont have papers.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 10:59 AM~6072682
> *they dont speak english though, and dont have papers.
> *


im sure that latin and john dont mind.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 11:00 AM~6072684
> *im sure that latin and john dont mind.
> *


depends.........

























but i think we can agree on that one....lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 11:59 AM~6072682
> *they dont speak english though, and dont have papers.
> *



theyll take hotpockets and kool-aid for payment... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 11:56 AM~6072659
> *shut it! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 12:02 PM~6072696
> *theyll take hotpockets and kool-aid for payment...  :biggrin:
> *


hot pockets only for females that give up some nalgas..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 11:02 AM~6072696
> *theyll take hotpockets and kool-aid for payment...  :biggrin:
> *


damm my r&d dept is on fire.....good job......u can now hire your own ass-istant


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 11:02 AM~6072691
> *depends.........
> but i think we can agree on that one....lol
> *


see i know what you guys like. i could be ya'lls recruiter? or i could do marketing? girls are always better at that kind of stuff anyways. thats why im in sales


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 11:04 AM~6072719
> *see i know what you guys like. i could be ya'lls recruiter? or i could do marketing? girls are always better at that kind of stuff anyways. thats why im in sales
> *


ummmmmmmmm.....



























denied




i do have an opening for custodial engineer


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 11:03 AM~6072708
> *hot pockets only for females that give up some nalgas..
> 
> 
> *


:ugh: wow you really do go all out. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 12:04 PM~6072719
> *see i know what you guys like. i could be ya'lls recruiter? or i could do marketing? girls are always better at that kind of stuff anyways. thats why im in sales
> *


girls are good at fetching me stuff, and massaging stuff.. namean.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 11:05 AM~6072727
> *ummmmmmmmm.....
> denied
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fk yalls company then! :angry: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 12:04 PM~6072717
> *damm my r&d dept is on fire.....good job......u can now hire your own ass-istant
> *





put that on careerbuilder.com :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 12:05 PM~6072729
> *:ugh: wow you really do go all out. :ugh:
> *


i tried the romantic high class places like Long John silvers, and arandas.. but $ was hurting.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 12:06 PM~6072736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fk yalls company then! :angry:
> ...




:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 12:06 PM~6072736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fk yalls company then! :angry:
> ...


^^^disgruntal former employee^^^^


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 12:08 PM~6072749
> *i tried the romantic high class places like Long John silvers, and arandas..  but $ was hurting.
> *



dont spoil them with that Arandas now.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 11:11 AM~6072771
> *^^^disgruntal former employee^^^^
> *


damm we can see that........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 11:06 AM~6072735
> *girls are good at fetching me stuff, and massaging stuff.. namean.
> *


:uh: oh thats right i forgot youre a big ole pimp.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 12:12 PM~6072776
> *damm we can see that........
> *



agreed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 12:11 PM~6072773
> *dont spoil them with that Arandas now.
> *


think thats where i went wrong.. cause after that they'd be like "instead of watching this bootleg, lets just go to movies.. " and i'd have to lay foot down.. and be like "oh, bet you gonna want popcorn too huh??"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 11:13 AM~6072783
> *agreed
> *


noted

let it be know on the day the 30th of Aug 2 thousand and 6

Hny brw eyez is and will always be a disgrunteled ex employee of the world renoun

l.i.l. records and archives division


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 12:13 PM~6072782
> *:uh: oh thats right i forgot youre a big ole pimp.
> *


naw, im just a man.. little more bold then others, but still just a regular man.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 11:14 AM~6072795
> *noted
> 
> let it be know on the day the 30th of Aug 2 thousand and 6
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 11:08 AM~6072749
> *i tried the romantic high class places like Long John silvers, and arandas..  but $ was hurting.
> *


:ugh: youre def a great catch for any girl. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 11:11 AM~6072771
> *^^^disgruntal former employee^^^^
> *


dont make me get postal on yalls asses!!! :machinegun: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 12:21 PM~6072835
> *:ugh: youre def a great catch for any girl. :ugh:
> *


well thanks. but if thats your way to get fajitas/beer offer back on table, forget about it..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 11:11 AM~6072773
> *dont spoil them with that Arandas now.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 12:21 PM~6072842
> *dont make me get postal on yalls asses!!! :machinegun:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


^^^told ya'll^^^^^^


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 12:21 PM~6072842
> *dont make me get postal on yalls asses!!! :machinegun:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



She's got a list... :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 11:14 AM~6072795
> *noted
> 
> let it be know on the day the 30th of Aug 2 thousand and 6
> ...


take a picture and write that shit down!!!! :angry: 

fk imma put it in my sig too so NO ONE forgets!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 11:22 AM~6072848
> *well thanks.  but if thats your way to get fajitas/beer offer back on table, forget about it..
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 11:24 AM~6072860
> *She's got a list...  :ugh:
> *


of course! :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 12:31 PM~6072883
> *of course! :guns:
> *


ALL YOUR ANGRY TALK IS GETTING ME EXCITED.. MAYBE WE CAN DO FAJITAS/BEER AFTER ALL.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 11:32 AM~6072897
> *ALL YOUR ANGRY TALK IS GETTING ME EXCITED.. MAYBE WE CAN DO FAJITAS/BEER AFTER ALL.
> 
> 
> *


you dayum freak!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 11:32 AM~6072897
> *ALL YOUR ANGRY TALK IS GETTING ME EXCITED.. MAYBE WE CAN DO FAJITAS/BEER AFTER ALL.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks like the new change isnt helping the server... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 12:34 PM~6072913
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt know there was an asian lowrider club in town. . welcome.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 01:04 PM~6073065
> *i didnt know there was an asian lowrider club in town. . welcome.
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 01:07 PM~6073084
> *:scrutinize:
> *


oh, im sorry.. meant to say..

ようこそ <-welcome in japanese scribble.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Aug 30 2006, 10:26 AM~6072472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 01:10 PM~6073090
> *oh, im sorry.. meant to say..
> 
> ようこそ <-welcome i japanese scribble.
> *



  :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 30 2006, 12:12 PM~6073097
> *AWWWW....THANKS, JOHN!!!
> 
> Monica get me some coffee PLEASE :biggrin:
> ...


LMMFAO!!!!

cathy you are crazy girl!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 10:55 AM~6072656
> *i know rucas that if i tell them to get me coffee only response is gonna be "with cream and sugar big daddy?"
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 30 2006, 11:00 AM~6072684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 30 2006, 12:12 PM~6073097
> *AWWWW....THANKS, JOHN!!!
> 
> Monica get me some coffee PLEASE :biggrin:
> ...


no problemo


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Aug 30 2006, 11:14 AM~6072795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you guys are too funny when you're not working!!! 

now get back to work!

j/k


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

A friend of mine sent me this email and I thought it was too funny NOT to post, here you go, I'm sure some of you out there could use it since you guys are all PIMPS/PLAYAS/HUSTLERS  :


The Booty Call Agreement! Do You Have One? 



This pre-booty call agreement (hereinafter referred to as the "Agreement") is entered into on the _____day of __________, 2006, by_______________________, between ____________and______________.


THIS AGREEMENT SHALL COVER THE FOLLOWING RULES AND PRINCIPLES:

1. No sleeping over - unless it is very good and we need to repeat it in the morning.

2. No meeting in public except for dinner or drinks before the events of the evening.

3. No calls before 9 PM - we don't have anything to talk about.

4. None of that "lovemaking" talk - only sex allowed.

5. No emotional discussions (i.e. Where are we heading with this? Do you love me?) The 
answer is no, so don't ask.

6. No plans made in advance - that is why you are called the "backup," unless you are from 
out-of-town, then it's only a one-time advanced arrangement.

7. All gifts accepted - money is always good.

8. No baby talk - however, dirty talk is encouraged.

9. No asking for comparisons with former lovers - it's really none of your business.

10. No calling each other "friends with privileges" we are not friends, just sex buddies.

11. Calling out the wrong name during sex is OK - don't be offended.

12. No extra clothing - I don't want you leaving anything behind when you leave.

13. No falling asleep right after sex - it's over, so get your ass up, get dressed and go home.

14. Don't be offended if I don't ask if you enjoyed it.

15. You cannot borrow my car for any reason.

16. If anyone asks who you are, the standard response will be: "My roommate's 
girlfriend/boyfriend."

17. Doggie style is the preferred position - the reason is less eye contact the better.

19. No condoms, no sex.

20. Bring your own drinks - I am not your liquor store.

21. No phone use, please - don't want anyone calling back looking for you.


* EXTRA TIP FOR SUCCESSFUL BOOTY CALLS: 

The aforementioned rules may only be altered by the holder of the agreement. If the other party attempts to change or alter any terms of this Agreement, it will automatically 
become null and void and you will then be removed from the BOOTY CALL LIST and deleted from phone memory and email list. In other words, you will be BLOCKED from all communications until you understand the rules.


Participating Party

Signature_______________________________________
Date: ________________

Participating Party

Signature_______________________________________
Date: ________________


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 30 2006, 12:25 PM~6073159
> *A friend of mine sent me this email and I thought it was too funny NOT to post, here you go, I'm sure some of you out there could use it since you guys are all PIMPS/PLAYAS/HUSTLERS   :
> The Booty Call Agreement! Do You Have One?
> This pre-booty call agreement (hereinafter referred to as the "Agreement") is entered into on the _____day of __________, 2006, by_______________________, between ____________and______________.
> ...


REPOST


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 12:31 PM~6073189
> *REPOST
> *



:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 30 2006, 01:31 PM~6073189
> *REPOST
> *



agreed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 12:40 PM~6073239
> *agreed
> *


NOTED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny..coffee woman!! can't you see the hard work we putting in here??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 12:48 PM~6073282
> *hrny..coffee woman!! can't you see the hard work we putting in here??
> *


:buttkick: 

i got fired remember??? :angry: 


go ask your rucas for that shit cause i aint the one!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 01:55 PM~6073315
> *:buttkick:
> 
> i got fired remember??? :angry:
> ...


screw u then.. i aint even in mood for coffee.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 01:04 PM~6073380
> *screw u then..  i aint even in mood for coffee.
> *


then why the fk you ask for some? :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

CHILREN... CHILREN.... portensen bien.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/200856390.html

????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 02:05 PM~6073386
> *then why the fk you ask for some? :angry:
> *


so i can look at your nalgas as you walk away. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MUST SELL - Great Project car that doesn't need a ton of work. Has complete V-6 engine and German built transmission that is supposed to be virtually unstoppable. Will run with new battery. Body needs some work and new paint and the interior needs to be redone. It looks rough right now because the restoration was begun and stopped before it got too far. Bumper and door handles are removed but with the car. Interior is stripped out but the seats are with car (not mounted) T-tops are in good condition and don't leak, all the glass is good. Camaro wheels, but tires are not so great since its been sitting for a while. 

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF?????

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/200809723.html










SOMEONE NEEDS TO REALIZE THAT IS JUNKYARD MATERIAL. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 02:19 PM~6073425
> *MUST SELL -looks rough right now* because the restoration was begun and stopped before it got too far. Bumper and door handles are removed but with the car. Interior is stripped out but the seats are with car (not mounted) T-tops are in good condition and don't leak, all the glass is good. Camaro wheels, but tires are not so great since its been sitting for a while.
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WTF?????
> ...




mayne hold up!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 02:19 PM~6073425
> *MUST SELL - T-tops are in good condition and don't leak, all the glass is good. Camaro wheels, but tires are not so great since its been sitting for a while.
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WTF?????
> ...


ha...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 01:17 PM~6073413
> *so i can look at your nalgas as you walk away.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 01:19 PM~6073425
> *MUST SELL - Great Project car that doesn't need a ton of work. Has complete V-6 engine and German built transmission that is supposed to be virtually unstoppable. Will run with new battery. Body needs some work and new paint and the interior needs to be redone. It looks rough right now because the restoration was begun and stopped before it got too far. Bumper and door handles are removed but with the car. Interior is stripped out but the seats are with car (not mounted) T-tops are in good condition and don't leak, all the glass is good. Camaro wheels, but tires are not so great since its been sitting for a while.
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WTF?????
> ...


i think i found my new car. :ugh: :barf:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 02:37 PM~6073524
> *i think i found my new car. :ugh: :barf:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Needs _some_ work, other than that its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 02:38 PM~6073536
> *Needs some work, other than that its all good.  :biggrin:
> *


DISAGREE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 30 2006, 01:38 PM~6073536
> *Needs some work, other than that its all good.  :biggrin:
> *


nothing i cant handle. :cheesy: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 02:41 PM~6073571
> *nothing i cant handle. :cheesy:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 02:37 PM~6073524
> *i think i found my new car. :ugh: :barf:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


KNEW U HIGH MAINTANANCE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 02:41 PM~6073571
> *nothing i cant handle. :cheesy:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


few barrels of bondo and a sic paint job..and it'd be $ maker at lrm shows.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 01:49 PM~6073635
> *KNEW U HIGH MAINTANANCE.
> *


dont hate! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2006, 12:19 PM~6073425
> *MUST SELL - Great Project car that doesn't need a ton of work. Has complete V-6 engine and German built transmission that is supposed to be virtually unstoppable. Will run with new battery. Body needs some work and new paint and the interior needs to be redone. It looks rough right now because the restoration was begun and stopped before it got too far. Bumper and door handles are removed but with the car. Interior is stripped out but the seats are with car (not mounted) T-tops are in good condition and don't leak, all the glass is good. Camaro wheels, but tires are not so great since its been sitting for a while.
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WTF?????
> ...


nice patterns......... :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Wheres my black day laborer at??????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 02:01 PM~6073723
> *few barrels of bondo and a sic paint job..and it'd be $ maker at lrm shows.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 30 2006, 02:23 PM~6073884
> *Wheres my black day laborer at??????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 30 2006, 03:23 PM~6073884
> *Wheres my black day laborer at??????
> *


with the other day laborers learning spanish.. and sitting under freeway at 59 @ fountainview.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 03:29 PM~6073908
> *
> *


didnt u see other day where i said saw a 69 4 door for sale?

heres boo boo cam phone pic of it.. that could be you..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 03:08 PM~6074164
> *didnt u see other day where i said saw a 69 4 door for sale?
> 
> heres boo boo cam phone pic of it..  that could be you..
> ...


yea i saw you posted that the other day. did you see the price?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

umm.. not positive but think around $1800.00


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thats not bad. does it run?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 04:48 PM~6074402
> *thats not bad. does it run?
> *


think sign said it did.. u should go look.. hell, sic should buy it.. finally move up with the big boys.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 30 2006, 03:53 PM~6074436
> *think sign said it did.. u should go look..  hell, sic should buy it.. finally move up with the big boys.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Aug 30 2006, 01:23 PM~6073884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. yeah right..im not a day laborer.. im weekly


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 03:48 PM~6074402
> *thats not bad. does it run?
> *



ITS A 4 DOOR!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that 69 is ugly


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2006, 04:48 PM~6074402
> *thats not bad. does it run?
> *


:nono: it's a 4 door ... I found something for you ... I'll call you or email you tomorrow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 30 2006, 07:20 PM~6076118
> *:nono: it's a 4 door ... I found something for you ... I'll call you or email you tomorrow
> *


what? a cadillac? :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2006, 09:21 PM~6076126
> *what? a cadillac?  :uh:
> *


are you buying it for her? then don't worry about it homes ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 30 2006, 07:23 PM~6076144
> *are you buying it for her?  then don't worry about it homes ...
> *


***** i buy her a cadiilac and buy yours from you and drive that hoe off sims bayou. cuz im real like that


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

um yeah ... okay ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that why u got booted from nbl.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2006, 07:30 PM~6076165
> ****** i buy her a cadiilac and buy yours from you and drive that hoe off sims bayou. cuz im real like that
> *


gangsta


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2006, 09:33 PM~6076174
> *that why u got booted from nbl.
> *


Naw, I withdrew cause the President was a square ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the nbl has you on no-rehire status.


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 30 2006, 09:45 PM~6076216
> *
> *


wut it do Angel ...


----------



## TEXAS MADE (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS MADE_@Aug 30 2006, 08:54 PM~6076268
> *
> *


What up "G"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 30 2006, 09:59 PM~6076296
> *What up "G"
> *


:wave:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up peeps??? is there anyone in the room?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 30 2006, 10:57 PM~6076612
> *whats up peeps??? is there anyone in the room?
> *


si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BTW HAPPY B'DAY PLAYA

*ridenlow84(28)*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

happy birthday big playa


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 07:42 AM~6078328
> *BTW HAPPY B'DAY PLAYA
> 
> ridenlow84(28)
> *


happy birthday!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2006, 06:52 AM~6078353
> *happy birthday!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2006, 08:30 PM~6076165
> ****** i buy her a cadiilac and buy yours from you and drive that hoe off sims bayou. cuz im real like that
> *


 :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2006, 07:52 AM~6078357
> *:uh:
> *


what? :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what does imperfect mean


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 31 2006, 08:59 AM~6078382
> *:ugh:
> *


sup yoo nyen cc..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im already ready to go home.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 31 2006, 09:06 AM~6078412
> *sup yoo nyen cc..
> *



sup ?????????? cc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 31 2006, 09:11 AM~6078436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u going to mason? wanna see that cutty hittin bumpa!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 31 2006, 09:28 AM~6078506
> *x2
> u going to mason?  wanna see that cutty hittin bumpa!
> *


I didn't get my chuntiwear so i won't roll the trokita out there to fit in with the paisitas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 09:32 AM~6078521
> *I didn't get my chuntiwear so i won't roll the trokita out there to fit in with the paisitas
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 31 2006, 09:28 AM~6078506
> *x2
> u going to mason?  wanna see that cutty hittin bumpa!
> *



too far. Waiting on new batteries. :biggrin: 

Juanito, big news coming soon! :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 31 2006, 09:33 AM~6078530
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: Let me hit up the pearland flea market this weekend to look for a silk shirt with prints of Gallo's on the front and two AK-47's on the back. I need to get some banda music also so that I can get in the mojo mood. :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2006, 02:10 PM~6060369
> *And richmond was dead way before that.
> *


yall can add autozone to the list,RIP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 31 2006, 09:53 AM~6078617
> *yall can add autozone to the list,RIP
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 31 2006, 09:53 AM~6078617
> *yall can add autozone to the list,RIP
> *


que paso? so-ho cops already trip?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

change of managment?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

VIRUS DISCO COMPLAINED?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 31 2006, 10:02 AM~6078665
> *VIRUS DISCO COMPLAINED?
> *


LOL. PINCHE CHILANGOS :thumbsdown:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Aug 31 2006, 08:37 AM~6078544
> *too far. Waiting on new batteries.  :biggrin:
> 
> Juanito, big news coming soon!  :0  :0
> *


noted


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2006, 08:55 AM~6078368
> *what does imperfect mean
> *


flawed, defective, damaged, etc.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2006, 10:29 AM~6078838
> *noted
> *


served


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 07:58 AM~6078642
> *que paso?  so-ho cops already trip?
> *


nothing just fukin with yall.lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 31 2006, 10:41 AM~6078915
> *nothing just fukin with yall.lol
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 31 2006, 10:41 AM~6078915
> *nothing just fukin with yall.lol
> *


you banned from autozone.. you can't even go there for parts from now on.. better find an o'reillys near you sucka.

:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

man latin has lost his mind. hes hallucinating all kinds of shit now. ill pray for him. :tears:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2006, 11:02 AM~6079082
> *man latin has lost his mind. hes hallucinating all kinds of shit now. ill pray for him. :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  link?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 10:27 AM~6079282
> *  link?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=283333&st=0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

where the hell is everyone at today???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2006, 12:21 PM~6079911
> *where the hell is everyone at today???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2006, 01:21 PM~6079911
> *where the hell is everyone at today???
> *


lol ... you can't see names down at the bottom ... what's up with that? I'm working ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2006, 01:21 PM~6079911
> *where the hell is everyone at today???
> *


miss me huh?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2006, 12:21 PM~6079911
> *where the hell is everyone at today???
> *



I'm working too!!! At least trying to  I wish today was Friday already


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 31 2006, 01:45 PM~6080049
> *I'm working too!!! At least trying to  I wish today was Friday already
> *


for real ... hardly anyone here at the office today ... it'll be worse tomorrow ... or should I say better :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2006, 12:27 PM~6079952
> *lol ... you can't see names down at the bottom ... what's up with that?  I'm working ...
> *


no its cause no one is postin!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 31 2006, 12:40 PM~6080016
> *miss me huh?
> 
> 
> *


always.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 31 2006, 12:45 PM~6080049
> *I'm working too!!! At least trying to  I wish today was Friday already
> *


me too dayum it!!! :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Aug 31 2006, 12:45 PM~6080049
> *I'm working too!!! At least trying to  I wish today was Friday already
> *


wait its not friday....dayummmmmm.....lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

good afternoon peeps? whats the hap's......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm so sleeeeepy ............. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 31 2006, 01:26 PM~6080246
> *I'm so sleeeeepy ............. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


yea i feel ya on that...didnt get much sleep last nite. havent been sleeping to well lately..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 01:27 PM~6080256
> *yea i feel ya on that...didnt get much sleep last nite. havent been sleeping to well lately..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 02:27 PM~6080256
> *yea i feel ya on that...didnt get much sleep last nite. havent been sleeping to well lately..
> *


it's because you got your mind on your regal and your regal on your mind


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 01:35 PM~6080305
> *it's because you got your mind on your regal and your regal on your mind
> *


noted


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 01:35 PM~6080305
> *it's because you got your mind on your regal and your regal on your mind
> *



naw, ive got my truck more on my mind than anything...so much to do and not enough money to get it done. i wish i was a balla like half on the peeps in here....lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 01:39 PM~6080343
> *naw, ive got my truck more on my mind than anything...so much to do and not enough money to get it done. i wish i was a balla like half on the peeps in here....lol
> *


agreed


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2006, 01:36 PM~6080311
> *noted
> *


ok john that (noted) bullshit isnt funny anymore, now ur just killing it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 02:39 PM~6080343
> *naw, ive got my truck more on my mind than anything...so much to do and not enough money to get it done. i wish i was a balla like half on the peeps in here....lol
> *


SLANG


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 01:41 PM~6080352
> *ok john that (noted) bullshit isnt funny anymore, now ur just killing it...
> *


noted :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 02:41 PM~6080352
> *ok john that (noted) bullshit isnt funny anymore, now ur just killing it...
> *


AGREED


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 01:41 PM~6080356
> *SLANG
> *



fuk that....too much bullshit. ill get it done sooner or later...ill have to use the homey hook-ups...lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 02:27 PM~6080256
> *yea i feel ya on that...didnt get much sleep last nite. havent been sleeping to well lately..
> *


me either ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is anyone going to the latin rap awards?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up htown.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2006, 03:19 PM~6080668
> *is anyone going to the latin rap awards?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

so who's ready for the show this weekend??? damn anybody doing anything on monday?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 31 2006, 02:31 PM~6080738
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: what?





:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2006, 03:45 PM~6080833
> *:dunno: what?
> :biggrin:
> *


you said "latin rap awards"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 03:39 PM~6080790
> *so who's ready for the show this weekend??? damn anybody doing anything on monday?
> *


yep, working on regal and gn as i have been all week long.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 31 2006, 02:57 PM~6080898
> *you said "latin rap awards"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no shit sherlock. :uh: 




youre just a hater. :cheesy:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 03:33 PM~6081098
> *yep, working on regal and gn as i have been all week long.
> *



thats cool....sounds like u will be busy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2006, 03:19 PM~6080668
> *is anyone going to the latin rap awards?
> *


as in chicano rap or as in that reggeton bullshit?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 04:48 PM~6081180
> *thats cool....sounds like u will busy
> *


swing by in your regal. i should be there around 6pm at the casa.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 03:49 PM~6081194
> *swing by in your regal.  i should be there around 6pm at the casa.
> *



when ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 04:50 PM~6081202
> *when ?
> *


tonight and bring sekzual chocolamouse with you.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 03:51 PM~6081209
> *tonight and bring sekzual chocolamouse with you.
> *



thats cool ill see whats up, dont kno what time he is getting home from work, plus he is still working on that bike, he just got the fenders yesterday, but i probably still stop by.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 04:53 PM~6081219
> *thats cool ill see whats up,  dont kno what time he is getting home from work, plus he is still working on that bike, he just got the fenders yesterday, but i probably still stop by.
> *


that nga got a job???


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 03:54 PM~6081226
> *that nga got a job???
> *


sort of....he is helping out for awhile with miklo at this electrician company. not sure how long he has the job for, but atleast it will put some money in his pocket.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 04:57 PM~6081253
> *sort of....he is helping out for awhile with miklo at this electrician company.  not sure how long he has the job for, but atleast it will put some money in his pocket.
> *


 See you at the casa, i'm heading out. al rato.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Aug 31 2006, 12:24 PM~6080231
> *good afternoon peeps? whats the hap's......
> *


whats the haps on the craps.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2006, 04:17 PM~6081398
> *whats the haps on the craps.
> *


shake'em up shake'em up shake'em up shake'em , throw them in the circle of homies and watch me break'em with tha 7, 7 11 ,7 11, 7 even back door lil joe....and lone star picks up the cash flow..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that song fit perfect huh.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2006, 04:48 PM~6081612
> *damn that song fit perfect huh.
> *



lol....yea right...shit i wanna play cards again...i didnt have a good night that night...i need to redeem myself..lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea we need to do that again.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2006, 04:51 PM~6081630
> *yea we need to do that again.
> *



shit im down for wheneva....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

did someone say Poker :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Thanks to all who gave me birthday wish's ....Poker....seems like a good weekend for it Im down


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Whta's up H~TOWN!!*


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is any bodygoing to the majestics picnic on sunday in dfw


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 31 2006, 06:18 PM~6082281
> *is any bodygoing to the majestics  picnic on sunday in dfw
> *


ill be at the Kustoms Car Show


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

questions for the guys that know about camaras which video recorder do u recomend something under $1500.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm back in H-Town!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:

Now I can do more than just party at Wal-Mart


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2006, 05:29 PM~6081808
> *did someone say Poker :cheesy:
> *



yes sir we did....shoot lets get a game going....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall fools aint ready. before i was just testin the water, when i put my sunglasses on it time to get serious...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2006, 09:23 PM~6082988
> *yall fools aint ready. before i was just testin the water, when i put my sunglasses on it time to get serious...
> *


lol....well i guess we will have too see wont we.....lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

man poker sounds good right about now whats up for a game or something?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2006, 08:23 PM~6082988
> *yall fools aint ready. before i was just testin the water, when i put my sunglasses on it time to get serious...
> *


I was testing the waters Also


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2006, 09:10 PM~6083269
> *man poker sounds good right about now whats up for a game or something?
> *


When where whats the buy in :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 31 2006, 09:11 PM~6082577
> *questions for the guys that know about camaras which video recorder do u recomend something under $1500.
> *



i gotta sony mini-dvd camera. i like it, it does all kinds of shit and the instruction manual is 2 inches thick so i only know how to make it record :biggrin: 

panasonic and jvc has some that are touch screen, kinda cool.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 31 2006, 09:10 PM~6083270
> *I was testing the waters Also
> *


I'ma test tha beer tonite at emiloanos on spencer..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2006, 03:48 PM~6081183
> *as in chicano rap or as in that reggeton bullshit?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Sep 1 2006, 07:28 AM~6084628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 07:37 AM~6084773
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 08:37 AM~6084773
> * :uh:
> *


AGREE. Don't like them boys flows about la raza, puchando jales and comiendo tacos. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 07:56 AM~6084847
> *AGREE.  Don't like them boys flows about la raza, puchando jales and comiendo tacos.  :thumbsdown:
> *


isnt that what most chicano rap about???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 09:01 AM~6084866
> *isnt that what most chicano rap about???
> *


That's why I said I don't like nor care about chicano rap. The only chicano rap group I listened to was Lighter Shade of Brown & some of SPM's rolas.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2006, 08:23 PM~6082988
> *yall fools aint ready. before i was just testin the water, when i put my sunglasses on it time to get serious...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 08:44 AM~6084797
> *:twak:
> *


aight..damn.. i'll go with you. since you making such fuss about it.. but if i have to cut someone.. remember i warned you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2006, 07:09 AM~6084901
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


i thought u dont wake up until 1145.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 06:31 AM~6084751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that shit? look like a bunch of broke ass wanna be rappers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 09:35 AM~6084985
> *wtf is that shit? look like a bunch of broke ass wanna be rappers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bunch of borrowed cars and jewelry for an album cover


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 07:06 AM~6084888
> *That's why I said I don't like nor care about chicano rap.  The only chicano rap group I listened to was Lighter Shade of Brown & some of SPM's rolas.
> *


I use to listen to Lighter shade of Brown, are they from San Diego?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 08:19 AM~6084943
> *aight..damn.. i'll go with you.  since you making such fuss about it.. but if i have to cut someone..  remember i warned you.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 1 2006, 09:52 AM~6085057
> *I use to listen to Lighter shade of Brown, are they from San Diego?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 08:35 AM~6084985
> *wtf is that shit? look like a bunch of broke ass wanna be rappers
> *


 :uh: i dont know. i just posted up the fkin flyer. get laid already. dayum. :uh: 




:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 07:55 AM~6085082
> *:uh: i dont know. i just posted up the fkin flyer. get laid already. dayum. :uh:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


let me know when u ready


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Krazytoyz, come by my casa after the car show sunday to scope out the regal. was changing out the valve cover gaskets last night and finishing up the tune up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 08:57 AM~6085088
> *let me know when u ready
> *


:ugh: uh ok. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 09:55 AM~6085082
> *:uh: i dont know. i just posted up the fkin flyer. get laid already. dayum. :uh:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


so are you posting this up because *your boy guero* is going to be there?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 07:58 AM~6085095
> *Krazytoyz, come by my casa after the car show sunday to scope out the regal.  was changing out the valve cover gaskets last night and finishing up the tune up.
> *


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 1 2006, 08:19 AM~6084943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 08:59 AM~6085100
> *so are you posting this up because your boy guero is going to be there?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ALAC are you going to the Latin Kustoms show?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 09:55 AM~6085082
> *:uh: i dont know. i just posted up the fkin flyer. get laid already. dayum. :uh:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"Candy girl" LOLOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 10:12 AM~6085164
> *"Candy girl" LOLOL
> *


You don't know nuthin about Candy paint ..... now that's funny ... lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 08:13 AM~6085165
> *You don't know nuthin about Candy paint ..... now that's funny ... lol
> *


i had kandy paint back before you even liked lowriders


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Lone Star ,do you want both 13x7 ?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 10:15 AM~6085173
> *i had kandy paint back before you even liked lowriders
> *


that's funny too ... cause I was born loving lowriders and I'm older than you ... so step ****** ... I got so much candy paint parked in my driveway you get a toothache just by passing by ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 1 2006, 08:16 AM~6085181
> *Lone Star ,do you want both 13x7 ?
> *


i just pm u about that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 08:17 AM~6085188
> *that's funny too ... cause I was born loving lowriders and I'm older than you ... so step ****** ... I got so much candy paint parked in my driveway you get a toothache just by passing by ....
> *


"chale chiflada" all that money u paid for that burnt paint job you your painter should pay for you to go to the dentist to get that toothache looked at.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 10:05 AM~6085131
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 10:19 AM~6085198
> *"chale chiflada"  all that money u paid for that burnt paint job you your painter should pay for you to go to the dentist to get that toothache looked at.
> *


huh? que que?? no te entiendo ni madres ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 10:17 AM~6085188
> *that's funny too ... cause I was born loving lowriders and I'm older than you ... so step ****** ... I got so much candy paint parked in my driveway you get a toothache just by passing by ....
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 08:20 AM~6085203
> *huh?  que que??  no te entiendo ni madres ...
> *


hey my car has original parts and equipment, no parts pieced together from other cars with chalk writing on them


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 1 2006, 09:09 AM~6085152
> *ALAC are you going to the Latin Kustoms show?
> *



I don't think so, I'm not speaking for Michael, not sure if he or the club are planning to go or not.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 10:05 AM~6085131
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


oh, so thats why u want me to go with you.. have something to show off in front of your friends.. well forget it.. i aint no brawds trophy *****.. i aint going.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 09:17 AM~6085188
> *that's funny too ... cause I was born loving lowriders and I'm older than you ... so step ****** ... I got so much candy paint parked in my driveway you get a toothache just by passing by ....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 10:25 AM~6085234
> *oh, so thats why u want me to go with you..  have something to show off in front of your friends..  well forget it.. i aint no brawds trophy *****.. i aint going.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 10:22 AM~6085218
> *hey my car has original parts and equipment, no parts pieced together from other cars with chalk writing on them
> *


mm hmmm ... okay ... so your parts are easier to find .. yup ... you're more of a lowrider than me ... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:23 AM~6085221
> *I don't think so, I'm not speaking for Michael, not sure if he or the club are planning to go or not.....
> *


if he goes.. tell em to hit me up.. we can go across street to show palace. heard whirlwind performing.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 07:55 AM~6085082
> *:uh: i dont know. i just posted up the fkin flyer. get laid already. dayum. :uh:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 08:23 AM~6085221
> *I don't think so, I'm not speaking for Michael, not sure if he or the club are planning to go or not.....
> *


Maybe the next one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 08:26 AM~6085242
> *mm hmmm ... okay ... so your parts are easier to find .. yup ... you're more of a lowrider than me ... :uh:
> *


easier to find!! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 09:19 AM~6085200
> *
> *


i didnt know you had to have a reason to post stuff up. i posted it up there cause i wanted to. is that ok with you????



either way i dont give a fk. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 10:28 AM~6085257
> *easier to find!! LOL
> *


yeah, I can't call Cadillac Bob and order up some parts like you can ... or like I can for my 60 and for my 64 for that matter ... now what? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 10:29 AM~6085268
> *yeah, I can't call Cadillac Bob and order up some parts like you can ... or like I can for my 60 and for my 64 for that matter ... now what?  :0
> *


 :0 

dena 1 
ken 0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 08:29 AM~6085268
> *yeah, I can't call Cadillac Bob and order up some parts like you can ... or like I can for my 60 and for my 64 for that matter ... now what?  :0
> *


you dont need to call cadillac bob you can go over to pick a part and get them or any other JUNK yard. you got a 64 thats nice, ive had 3


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 09:25 AM~6085234
> *oh, so thats why u want me to go with you..  have something to show off in front of your friends..  well forget it.. i aint no brawds trophy *****.. i aint going.
> *


you dont wanna be my trophy nicca???  :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2006, 10:27 AM~6085246
> *:0  :0
> *


hey *****.. come pick me up for lunch..im at 4100 clinton dr.. big kbr complex.. they might search ride, so hide the gats..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2006, 09:27 AM~6085246
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 10:30 AM~6085285
> *you dont wanna be my trophy nicca???  :roflmao:
> *


you aint got what it takes to keep a ***** like me.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 09:26 AM~6085244
> *if he goes.. tell em to hit me up.. we can go across street to show palace.  heard whirlwind performing.
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: you think they are gonna let our 5 yr. old son in w/ya'll or you guys gonna get latin to babysit? :biggrin: 

Then again you guys could just say he's Michael's "mini me" :dunno: 



> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 1 2006, 09:27 AM~6085249
> *Maybe the next one.
> *


I might tag along to the one in Austin, if not I probably won't go again till the magnificos, it's too much of a pain in the ass to look for someone to keep the baby, and it's an even bigger pain to take her, pampers, bottles....stroller....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

battle continues,,caddy vs impala


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 09:32 AM~6085299
> *you aint got what it takes to keep a ***** like me.
> *


is that right.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2006, 08:33 AM~6085309
> *battle continues,,caddy vs impala
> *


does the cutlass want some?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 09:32 AM~6085300
> *:uh: you think they are gonna let our 5 yr. old son in w/ya'll or you guys gonna get latin to babysit?  :biggrin:
> 
> Then again you guys could just say he's Michael's "mini me" :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:32 AM~6085300
> *:uh: you think they are gonna let our 5 yr. old son in w/ya'll or you guys gonna get latin to babysit?   :biggrin:
> 
> *


yeah, latin can babysit while we hit up show palace. didnt think of that..but thanks.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ALAC , I dont have any kids ,so I have no idea how it is. Sounds like a lot of trouble.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 08:34 AM~6085315
> *does the cutlass want some?
> *


cutty king might want some!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

century 61 in the "house"


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats going on HEX?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 1 2006, 08:32 AM~6085299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 08:32 AM~6085299
> *you aint got what it takes to keep a ***** like me.
> *


pimpin way to cold. but it gone keep u warm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 10:29 AM~6085267
> *i didnt know you had to have a reason to post stuff up. i posted it up there cause i wanted to. is that ok with you????
> either way i dont give a fk. :biggrin:
> *


Let me review it with the C.E.O. and see if it is appropriate for all personnel to review.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:32 AM~6085300
> *:uh: you think they are gonna let our 5 yr. old son in w/ya'll or you guys gonna get latin to babysit?  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be busy mixing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 10:35 AM~6085325
> *yeah, latin can babysit while we hit up show palace.  didnt think of that..but thanks.
> *


 :nono: The reason I don't have any kids is because I can't stand watching them. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 08:50 AM~6085458
> *:nono:  The reason I don't have any kids is because I can't stand watching them.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


im too greedy and selfish to have any


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 08:51 AM~6085466
> *im too greedy and selfish to have any
> *


u aint lying,,40 dollars or 80 dollars..lol for joe 60% or 100%


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2006, 10:33 AM~6085309
> *battle continues,,caddy vs impala
> *


he scurred ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 10:51 AM~6085466
> *im too greedy and selfish to have any
> *


True, I'd already be divorced several times and paying childsupport out the ass if that happened. FK THAT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2006, 08:53 AM~6085479
> *u aint lying,,40 dollars or 80 dollars..lol for joe 60% or 100%
> *


fool you the same way, im surprised u even showed up to play!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 08:57 AM~6085499
> *fool you the same way, im surprised u even showed up to play!!
> *


showed up to make my baby boo happy...lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 1 2006, 09:35 AM~6085325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I guess you don't get the "my favorite uncle" shirt from your nieces/nephews? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 11:07 AM~6085573
> * :uh: I guess you don't get the "my favorite uncle" shirt from your nieces/nephews? :biggrin:
> *


I am their favorite uncle. I'm single, no kids and extra loot. B'day time comes around, their parents throw them a party and I throw them another. Christmas time comes around, I spend $$ on their gifts only because I don't have any of my own other than my ex's son who is never in need.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

start callin u dj santa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 1 2006, 10:41 AM~6085390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 09:47 AM~6085432
> *Let me review it with the C.E.O. and see if it is appropriate for all personnel to review.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yall have already outlawed me so it doesnt matter!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 11:10 AM~6085586
> *start callin u dj santa
> *


Orale, what you want for Christmas? :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 10:09 AM~6085578
> *I am their favorite uncle.  I'm single, no kids and extra loot.  B'day time comes around, their parents throw them a party and I throw them another.  Christmas time comes around, I spend $$ on their gifts only because I don't have any of my own other than my ex's son who is never in need.
> *


Dammit, do you want to be Michael's step brother???? My kids need an uncle like that! My sister and her husband do ALOT for our kids (their god children) but if me and michael didn't/don't do for them, they would go w/o......and I was just kidding about not getting the shirt.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 11:10 AM~6085588
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yall have already outlawed me so it doesnt matter!!!
> *


My C.E.O. must be mimis since he hasn't noted nor agreed on this certain matter. Be expecting our lawyers to finalize this matter at hand.

Sincerely,
Tu Padre Buey


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 09:51 AM~6085466
> *im too greedy and selfish to have any
> *


this is true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 11:13 AM~6085607
> *this is true
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:12 AM~6085600
> *Dammit, do you want to be Michael's step brother????  My kids need an uncle like that!  My sister and her husband do ALOT for our kids (their god children) but if me and michael didn't/don't do for them, they would go w/o......and I was just kidding about not getting the shirt.......
> *


 :roflmao: 

my sister and her husband treat my son like hes their own. at times i think they spoil him more than i do.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 11:13 AM~6085607
> *this is true
> *


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so, whats cracking 2nite?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 10:12 AM~6085603
> *My C.E.O. must be mimis since he hasn't noted nor agreed on this certain matter.  Be expecting our lawyers to finalize this matter at hand.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...


typical ceo. :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 10:14 AM~6085616
> *:roflmao:
> 
> my sister and her husband treat my son like hes their own. at times i think they spoil him more than i do.
> *


the sister i was talking about is the oldest out of 4 girls, they have 4 kids of their own and have taken in a 5yr. old nephew and 2 yr. old niece that on of my younger sisters' had taken away through CPS, so she has a total of 6 kids under her roof, oldest son graduates this year, trying to plan a quince for her oldest daughter and has her younger two girls in ballet/tap and cheerleading....still manages to find a way to help out w/mine, my kids don't "need" for anything, Michael and I do pretty good w/it comes to providing, it's their "wants" we have to work on.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 10:15 AM~6085624
> *so, whats cracking 2nite?
> *


im goin to the club.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:19 AM~6085648
> *the sister i was talking about is the oldest out of 4 girls, they have 4 kids of their own and have taken in a 5yr. old nephew and 2 yr. old niece that on of my younger sisters' had taken away through CPS, so she has a total of 6 kids under her roof, oldest son graduates this year, trying to plan a quince for her oldest daughter and has her younger two girls in ballet/tap and cheerleading....still manages to find a way to help out w/mine, my kids don't "need" for anything, Michael and I do pretty good w/it comes to providing, it's their "wants" we have to work on.......
> *


dang. much props to your sister for real! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 11:19 AM~6085653
> *im goin to the club.
> *


says who? you aint even run that by me. you fk'n up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 11:21 AM~6085665
> *says who?  you aint even run that by me.  you fk'n up.
> *


AGREED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 09:13 AM~6085607
> *this is true
> *


dont hate, remember i washed your car for you about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

LATIN....where'd you go last night.... I saw you by the door... then I saw you no more


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 11:15 AM~6085627
> *typical ceo.  :roflmao:
> *


noted


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 10:21 AM~6085665
> *says who?  you aint even run that by me.  you fk'n up.
> *


 :ugh: can i go to the club? :ugh:



YEA MUTHA FKIN RIGHT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


do you pay my bills???? didnt think so. i dont answer to ANYONE!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 1 2006, 11:23 AM~6085680
> *LATIN....where'd you go last night.... I saw you by the door... then I saw you no more
> *


was that a flow? you gonna be at latin rap awards??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 09:24 AM~6085691
> *:ugh: can i go to the club? :ugh:
> YEA MUTHA FKIN RIGHT!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> do you pay my bills???? didnt think so. i dont answer to ANYONE!!!
> *


just be home by 130.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 10:20 AM~6085664
> *dang. much props to your sister for real! :thumbsup:
> *



speaking about my kids "wants"; it was one thing when our son said he wanted a grill........last night I went to get pizza w/my daughter and we were listening to "bossy" and she was like, 'momma, I don't want diamonds on my grill....I want sunshine on my grill" I was like "WHAT?!?!?!??!?!" "do you know what a grill is?" she said, "yes, it goes right here on my teeth"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 1 2006, 11:23 AM~6085680
> *LATIN....where'd you go last night.... I saw you by the door... then I saw you no more
> *


that nga you were with had you all wrapped up. LOL didn't want to interfere in him getting jealous. btw nice to see you again. Will be with shortdog tonight at 104.9 radio station. ring me up if you are down to roll.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 10:23 AM~6085678
> *dont hate, remember i washed your car for you about 5 yrs ago.
> *


i was thinking it was longer than that....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 10:25 AM~6085696
> *was that a flow?  you gonna be at latin rap awards??
> *


No...i just don't know how to talk right... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 11:24 AM~6085691
> *:ugh: can i go to the club? :ugh:
> YEA MUTHA FKIN RIGHT!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> do you pay my bills???? didnt think so. i dont answer to ANYONE!!!
> *


aight.. imma print this shit.. and when you get canned for being late, and come asking to stay with me, imma show u this shit.. so go have fun at the fucking club. ((smack))


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 10:24 AM~6085691
> *:ugh: can i go to the club? :ugh:
> YEA MUTHA FKIN RIGHT!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> do you pay my bills???? didnt think so. i dont answer to ANYONE!!!
> *



DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 1 2006, 11:26 AM~6085710
> *No...i just don't know how to talk right...  :biggrin:
> *


g4Ng!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 10:25 AM~6085700
> *just be home by 130.
> *


:ugh: ok :ugh:



:roflmao: who gets home that early from the club? :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 11:27 AM~6085721
> *:ugh: ok :ugh:
> :roflmao: who gets home that early from the club? :thumbsdown:
> *


D.J. Shortdog and me :ugh: LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:25 AM~6085703
> *speaking about my kids "wants"; it was one thing when our son said he wanted a grill........last night I went to get pizza w/my daughter and we were listening to "bossy" and  she was like, 'momma, I don't want diamonds on my grill....I want sunshine on my grill" I was like "WHAT?!?!?!??!?!"  "do you know what a grill is?" she said, "yes, it goes right here on my teeth"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


my kid is constanly sing that chamillionare song riding. its too funny. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 10:26 AM~6085705
> *that nga you were with had you all wrapped up.  LOL  didn't want to interfere in him getting jealous.  btw nice to see you again.  Will be with shortdog tonight at 104.9 radio station.  ring me up if you are down to roll.
> *


he didn't care.. he saw me go and hug you... but anyway... that club was kinda boring.. there was like a 5 to 1 male to female ratio.... had I known I would have brought all my friends...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 10:27 AM~6085716
> *aight..  imma print this shit.. and when you get canned for being late, and come asking to stay with me, imma show u this shit.. so go have fun at the fucking club.  ((smack))
> 
> 
> *


 just dont hurt me. :tears:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 10:27 AM~6085726
> *D.J. Shortdog and me  :ugh:  LOL
> *


from the club??? for real??? why??? were yall not having fun???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 09:27 AM~6085721
> *:ugh: ok :ugh:
> :roflmao: who gets home that early from the club? :thumbsdown:
> *


wouldnt know. gs and playas dont go to clubs and "dance"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 1 2006, 11:28 AM~6085731
> *he didn't care.. he saw me go and hug you... but anyway... that club was kinda boring.. there was like a 5 to 1 male to female ratio.... had I known I would have brought all my friends...
> *


true, only reason we went was because it was dj azzmatic's b'day party.  

you looked real nice last night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 1 2006, 10:27 AM~6085717
> *DAMMIT!!!!
> *


gotta lets these boys know whats up.  


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 11:30 AM~6085746
> *from the club??? for real??? why??? were yall not having fun???
> *


we had to work today and were both sleepy. i worked on the regal til 9pm then got ready. he was doing stuff then rolled out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 10:31 AM~6085757
> *wouldnt know. gs and playas dont go to clubs and "dance"
> *


ok.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 10:32 AM~6085761
> *true, only reason we went was because it was dj azzmatic's b'day party.
> 
> you looked real nice last night.
> *


My friend said... dress hoochie most f the girls there are gonna be hoochie....

I walked in I was like WTF??? Where are all the girls??

I figured that was probably why you were there... I was like "OLDIES" WTF?? Is that LATIN?? LOLIt's always nice seeing you tho


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 10:33 AM~6085772
> *we had to work today and were both sleepy.  i worked on the regal til 9pm then got ready.  he was doing stuff then rolled out.
> *


oic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 1 2006, 11:35 AM~6085786
> *My friend said... dress hoochie most f the girls there are gonna be hoochie....
> 
> I walked in I was like WTF??? Where are all the girls??
> ...


  You going to the car show sunday?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 10:36 AM~6085796
> *  You going to the car show sunday?
> *


I wanted to... but since I won't be in houston to much, I think I'm just gonna spend time with my family... I know i'm a loser.. I have only been gone a week and thingshave already changed alot...

But I might be at the show in Waco next weekend... lol.... but I don't know how many are going...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 10:12 AM~6085603
> *My C.E.O. must be mimis since he hasn't noted nor agreed on this certain matter.  Be expecting our lawyers to finalize this matter at hand.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...


noted


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

u know on fri the c.e.o. doesnt start work till late i was messing arounf on myspace....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 1 2006, 11:29 AM~6085738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heard u know how to boot scoot boogie. 

:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 10:55 AM~6085851
> *its gonna sting a little, but after while you gonna like it.
> 
> 
> *



:0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 11:31 AM~6085757
> *wouldnt know. gs and playas dont go to clubs and "dance"
> *


so I guess you're not a g or a playa ... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 09:58 AM~6085863
> *so I guess you're not a g or a playa ... :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


im not a playa, im the coach


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 11:58 AM~6085863
> *so I guess you're not a g or a playa ... :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 10:55 AM~6085851
> *its gonna sting a little, but after while you gonna like it.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 10:58 AM~6085863
> *so I guess you're not a g or a playa ... :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 11:59 AM~6085870
> *im not a playa, im the coach
> *


well I'm the referee and you foul ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 12:01 PM~6085883
> *pics?
> *


already show'd you ski mask pics. remember.. u said "sexy"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 11:02 AM~6085894
> *already show'd you ski mask pics.  remember.. u said "sexy"
> *


hm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 12:03 PM~6085902
> *hm
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 10:02 AM~6085891
> *well I'm the referee and you foul ...
> *


that shit was corny.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 12:02 PM~6085891
> *well I'm the referee and you foul ...
> *


LOL!! I'll drink to that!! Time for a TECATE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 12:04 PM~6085910
> *that shit was corny.
> *


I think latin may have some "corny" pics for ya!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 1 2006, 12:05 PM~6085918
> *LOL!! I'll drink to that!! Time for a TECATE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 B Money!! Where you been?! I'll drink to that too!! Let's do this!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 1 2006, 11:06 AM~6085928
> *I think latin may have some "corny" pics for ya!
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 12:10 PM~6085952
> *:0 B Money!!  Where you been?!  I'll drink to that too!!  Let's do this!!
> *


Been workin my ass off, buyin a house, moving... You know  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 1 2006, 12:13 PM~6085970
> *Been workin my ass off, buyin a house, moving... You know   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Congratulations!! When's the house warming party?!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 1 2006, 10:13 AM~6085970
> *Been workin my ass off, buyin a house, moving... You know   :biggrin:
> *


heard you moved over there on memorial and gave up lowriding? said its a poor mans sport?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Sep 1 2006, 12:16 PM~6085987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your half correct foo..... Im off Memorial but I'll never give up lowriding!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought u said the house warming party was for drop tops only


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 12:24 PM~6086048
> *i thought u said the house warming party was for drop tops only
> *


LOL!!!!! I said the drop tops must be functional!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 1 2006, 12:30 PM~6086096
> *LOL!!!!! I said the drop tops must be functional!
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 1 2006, 12:30 PM~6086096
> *LOL!!!!! I said the drop tops must be functional!
> *


 count me in


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 1 2006, 10:30 AM~6086096
> *LOL!!!!! I said the drop tops must be functional!
> *


you been away too long.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star,

you still down for seawall labor day??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody hear about willey d's car show? heard man on radio this morning trying to promote it, talkin about "so far we got like 100 cars"... also said shit like "well i asked people what they thought of me throwing a show and they tried paying me already for booth space and car entries.. had to tell em to slow down" 


lol, and then what they ask what made em decide to do a car show.. man went into long explenation.. which all came out to sounding like "saw others making $ from car shows.. so thought i'd try it too"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 01:43 PM~6086558
> *anybody hear about willey d's car show?  heard man on radio this morning trying to promote it, talkin about "so far we got like 100 cars"... also said shit like "well i asked people what they thought of me throwing a show and they tried paying me already for booth space and car entries.. had to tell em to slow down"
> lol, and then what they ask what made em decide to do a car show..  man went into long explenation..  which all came out to sounding like "saw others making $ from car shows.. so thought i'd try it too"
> *


LINK?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 12:43 PM~6086558
> *anybody hear about willey d's car show?  heard man on radio this morning trying to promote it, talkin about "so far we got like 100 cars"... also said shit like "well i asked people what they thought of me throwing a show and they tried paying me already for booth space and car entries.. had to tell em to slow down"
> lol, and then what they ask what made em decide to do a car show..  man went into long explenation..  which all came out to sounding like "saw others making $ from car shows.. so thought i'd try it too"
> *


i heard bout it this morning. i think it was 104.9.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 01:53 PM~6086605
> *LINK?
> *



agreed


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

what are all yall doing this weekend???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 01:53 PM~6086605
> *LINK?
> *


WWW.IFiHADaPINCHElinkYwouldIfKNask/PENDEJO.ORG.CC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 02:32 PM~6086741
> *what are all yall doing this weekend???
> *


you already know!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 11:37 AM~6086525
> *lone star,
> 
> you still down for seawall labor day??
> *


im down , eithe that or bbq or something na mean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 02:41 PM~6086779
> *im down , eithe that or bbq or something na mean
> *


bbq at ur crib?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 01:39 PM~6086770
> *you already know!!
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw i heard its at dena house


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 01:47 PM~6086790
> *naw i heard its at dena house
> *


i heard that too.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 1 2006, 02:47 PM~6086790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! i just got emailed this shit! lol ... that's cool ... I bought a brisket and a bunch of meat already ... 
it's on! come on wit it ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 02:47 PM~6086790
> *naw i heard its at dena house
> *


NO SHIT??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw fuck fresno


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 02:58 PM~6086817
> *WTF! i just got emailed this shit! lol ... that's cool ... I bought a brisket and a bunch of meat already ...
> it's on! come on wit it ...
> *


You serving pechugas?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 02:59 PM~6086824
> *naw fuck fresno
> *


i thought you already did


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 01:58 PM~6086817
> *WTF! i just got emailed this shit! lol ... that's cool ... I bought a brisket and a bunch of meat already ...
> it's on! come on wit it ...
> *


ill bring a couple of cases of beer!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 03:00 PM~6086827
> *You serving pechugas?
> *


marinadas :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 02:58 PM~6086817
> *WTF! i just got emailed this shit! lol ... that's cool ... I bought a brisket and a bunch of meat already ...
> it's on! come on wit it ...
> *


sounds like setup.. im suspicious..

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 02:00 PM~6086827
> *You serving pechugas?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 1 2006, 03:01 PM~6086836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I SAID, TOO ... :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up peeps?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 1 2006, 03:03 PM~6086847
> *whats up peeps?
> *


bbq at dena's labor day.. tell everybody.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 02:04 PM~6086851
> *bbq at dena's labor day..  tell everybody.
> *



ummm ok......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 01:01 PM~6086830
> *i thought you already did
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 02:03 PM~6086844
> *MAKE SURE IT'S MILLER LITE!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> *


of course!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 1 2006, 03:02 PM~6086838
> *marinadas :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:
> *


damn, that shit made my sausage get stiff


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

what up my miggas :wave:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 1 2006, 02:06 PM~6086868
> *what up my miggas :wave:
> *



whats up mayne...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 02:06 PM~6086865
> *damn, that shit made my sausage get stiff
> *


you musta took youre viagra today? :ugh:




:roflmao: j.k. :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 02:08 PM~6086875
> *you musta took youre viagra today? :ugh:
> :roflmao: j.k. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 01:08 PM~6086875
> *you musta took youre viagra today? :ugh:
> :roflmao: j.k. :biggrin:
> *


ha man hold up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2006, 03:08 PM~6086875
> *you musta took youre viagra today? :ugh:
> :roflmao: j.k. :biggrin:
> *


pic of hrny's nalgas = natural enhancement for ole fokers

btw, a homeboy is giving away his old bbq grill if anyone wants to pick it up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I SEE YOU OVER THERE, LOOKIN LIKE SOMETHIN WRONG, CAUSE I'M OVER HERE SITTIN ON SOME CHROME...SHOTGUN TO THE DOME.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hold up ice cube


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 02:15 PM~6086911
> *pic of hrny's nalgas = natural enhancement for ole fokers
> 
> btw, a homeboy is giving away his old bbq grill if anyone wants to pick it up
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 03:15 PM~6086911
> *pic of hrny's nalgas = natural enhancement for ole fokers
> 
> btw, a homeboy is giving away his old bbq grill if anyone wants to pick it up
> ...


aint even gonna lie... grandpa grilled some briskets on something like that.. but from krogers i think..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 09:31 AM~6085757
> *wouldnt know. gs and playas dont go to clubs and "dance"
> *


x2


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 1 2006, 02:21 PM~6086958
> *x2
> *



hey so we going to hooters tonite..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 1 2006, 01:23 PM~6086974
> *hey so we going to hooters tonite..
> *


YES SIR!!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 01:04 PM~6086851
> *bbq at dena's labor day..  tell everybody.
> *


I'll bring tha torillas :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 1 2006, 02:24 PM~6086978
> *YES SIR!!!!!!
> *



sweet....im gonna go cut my hair and shave in a little bit, then ill head to the crib about 7ish


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 1 2006, 01:30 PM~6087009
> *sweet....im gonna go cut my hair and shave in a little bit, then ill head to the crib about 7ish
> *


kool. i talk 2 los he might met us at emiloanos


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 01:15 PM~6086911
> *pic of hrny's nalgas = natural enhancement for ole fokers
> 
> btw, a homeboy is giving away his old bbq grill if anyone wants to pick it up
> ...


HOOK IT UP... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 1 2006, 02:32 PM~6087029
> *kool. i talk 2 los he might met us at emiloanos
> *


thats cool, i talked to nick and he is leaving to go to dallas and i talked to sam and he said that he will holla at us after he gets off of work..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 1 2006, 03:32 PM~6087029
> *kool. i talk 2 los he might met us at <s>emiloanos</s> emiliano's
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 02:37 PM~6087058
> *
> *



thanx MR. Spelling Bee Champ.....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 1 2006, 03:38 PM~6087066
> *thanx MR. Spelling Bee Champ.....lol
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn must be nice to have friday nite off


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 03:51 PM~6087151
> *damn must be nice to have friday nite off
> *


must be nice to be cadillac'n rolling around h-town taking pix of ole chix and getting paid $$


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 02:51 PM~6087151
> *damn must be nice to have friday nite off
> *



yup...shit all weekend playa....shit roll the van thru down at hooter and get some grub...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 1 2006, 01:55 PM~6087179
> *yup...shit all weekend playa....shit roll the van thru down at hooter and get some grub...
> *


what hooters.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 03:51 PM~6087151
> *damn must be nice to have friday nite off
> *


SURE IS.. BEING "ON CALL" FOR "DA MAN" AINT KINDA GIG I'D EVER WANT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 01:58 PM~6087210
> *SURE IS..  BEING "ON CALL" FOR "DA MAN" AINT KINDA GIG I'D EVER WANT.
> *


its good when u get paid to sleep...or go to carshows :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 02:56 PM~6087189
> *what hooters.
> *



45 south at nasa rd 1....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 1 2006, 02:00 PM~6087225
> *45 south at nasa rd 1....
> *


if im in the area ill hit you up. i never know where im gonna end up...anywhere from 610 and ella to galveston.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 03:01 PM~6087235
> *if im in the area ill hit you up. i never know where im gonna end up...anywhere from 610 and ella to galveston.
> *



thats cool i think we will be down there between 8-8:30....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 04:01 PM~6087235
> *if im in the area ill hit you up. i never know where im gonna end up...anywhere from 610 and ella to galveston.
> *


ok mr world traveler


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 02:03 PM~6087254
> *ok mr world traveler
> *


thats you big chief. you the one bookin flights for nba allstars and shit.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 03:03 PM~6087254
> *ok mr world traveler
> *


hey im the same way i driver everywhere for my job, like today....from spring branch to cypress to tomball, woodlands, kingwood, and humble....i hit every major freeway just about...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 1 2006, 02:06 PM~6087270
> *hey im the same way i driver everywhere for my job, like today....from spring branch to cypress to tomball, woodlands, kingwood, and humble....i hit every major freeway just about...
> *


that used to be me...tomball, kingwood conroe porter woodlands all that shit. but i transfered to the southside, wheere we keep it real :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 03:07 PM~6087280
> *that used to be me...tomball, kingwood conroe porter woodlands all that shit. but i transfered to the southside, wheere we keep it real  :biggrin:
> *


yup i kno it sux up there, next week i got the southside....west u, bellaire, friendswood, pearland, texas city, league city, galveston, clear lake, seabrook, kemah, deer park, baytown and channel view....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 1 2006, 02:10 PM~6087295
> *yup i kno it sux up there, next week i got the southside....west u, bellaire, friendswood, pearland, texas city, league city, galveston, clear lake, seabrook, kemah, deer park, baytown and channel view....
> *


sound like me, cept you make more money


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 03:12 PM~6087311
> *sound like me, cept you make more money
> *


i seriously doubt that u big balla.....i dont make shit


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 03:54 PM~6087176
> *must be nice to be cadillac'n rolling around h-town taking pix of ole chix and getting paid $$
> *


Kenneth don't know nuthin' about cadillac'n :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 04:12 PM~6087311
> *sound like me, cept you make more money
> *


what you got on my drink 2nite homie??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 04:47 PM~6087607
> *what you got on my drink 2nite homie??
> *


You should have seen Dani last night.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 03:51 PM~6087645
> *You should have seen Dani last night.
> *


pics :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 1 2006, 04:52 PM~6087650
> *pics :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 04:51 PM~6087645
> *You should have seen Dani last night.
> *


PICS?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 09:31 AM~6085757
> *wouldnt know. gs and playas dont go to clubs and "dance"
> *


swinging my body from side to side


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what da fuck is going down tonight.. whats up for monday also


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 1 2006, 01:56 PM~6086815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2006, 03:51 PM~6087645
> *You should have seen Dani last night.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

He told me all the girl there had to dress hoochie!!!!

As for pics.... there might be a video? That's the only reason I dressed hoochie... i don't dress hoochie unless there a reason....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 12:43 PM~6086558
> *anybody hear about willey d's car show?  heard man on radio this morning trying to promote it, talkin about "so far we got like 100 cars"... also said shit like "well i asked people what they thought of me throwing a show and they tried paying me already for booth space and car entries.. had to tell em to slow down"
> lol, and then what they ask what made em decide to do a car show..  man went into long explenation..  which all came out to sounding like "saw others making $ from car shows.. so thought i'd try it too"
> *


Just another "promoter" with no real love for the cars just trying to make money off us so I say Fuckem.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sports and Entertainment merge as professional auto enthusiasts, models and celebrities compete for championship cash & prizes. Upon arrival spectators will be treated to an impressive display of custom cars, trucks, and motorcycles. A model competition between notable agencies around the country will take place. Live appearances by Action Hero’s, Costume Characters and a Youth Talent Show, will provide a surge of excitement for young attendees. There will be performances by several hot up-and-coming and professional recording artists. To keep the action moving two stages will each have a renowned DJ spinning between performances. There will be many giveaway and promotional opportunities for sponsors. As the evening nears end, we will select a winner of the drawing to WIN Willie D’s 300 with personalized wheels by model/actor Tyson Beckford, designed exclusively for the Wheels & Heels Custom Auto Show.

ALSO FEATURING 
KIDS ZONE 
MOON WALKS 
GIVE-AWAYS 
SPIDER MAN 
MAGIC TRICKS
YOUTH TALENT SHOW
CELEBRITY WHIP BATTLE

CELEBRITIES WHO 
WILL EXHIBIT VEHICLES 
VINCE YOUNG (FOOTBALL STAR) 
PAUL WALL (RAP STAR)
TYSON BECKFORD (MODEL/ FILM STAR) 
GLEN DAVIS (BASKETBALL STAR) 
RASHARD LEWIS (BASKETBALL STAR) 
SLIM THUG (RAP STAR)
BUN B (RAP STAR) 
MIKE JONES (RAP STAR)
LIL FLIP (RAP STAR)
& MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED


Got questions?
For Booths, Pre-Registration & Sponsorship call 713.977.5300 or email: [email protected]

For Live Performances call Vonnie- 832.618.6537 or email: [email protected]

For International Model Competition & Other Information call Zoe- 713.398.2554 or email: [email protected]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 1 2006, 06:29 PM~6088817
> *Just another "promoter" with no real love for the cars just trying to make money off us so I say Fuckem.
> *


yessir. fuck em. ill jam his cd, but i wont attend his carshow. i can see it already.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2006, 08:40 PM~6089447
> *yessir. fuck em. ill jam his cd, but i wont attend his carshow. i can see it already.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Pasadena peeps, what was the name of the place that sold inexpensive batteries...
how much was he selling them for?
and do ya'll have an address or something?

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 11:20 PM~6089658
> *Pasadena peeps, what was the name of the place that sold inexpensive batteries...
> how much was he selling them for?
> and do ya'll have an address or something?
> ...


its on the same rd the high schools on and there 25.00 a bat


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 1 2006, 09:41 PM~6089455
> *:uh:
> *


what up wigga


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 11:20 PM~6089658
> *Pasadena peeps, what was the name of the place that sold inexpensive batteries...
> how much was he selling them for?
> and do ya'll have an address or something?
> ...


battery express
805 Shaver St
Pasadena, TX 77506
(713) 475-8700

their gel cells work good, but dont charge each battery more then hour straight.. leads to gel hardening and becoming weaker.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Wut IT Duw. Any H-Town Low's comin to the Car Show in the ATX? Fiestas Patrias. Sept 17


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

those batteries are cheap, but watch out they can leave u stranded. left me stranded at shortys toys for tots show. but i had em for about 2 yrs and only had that 1 problem.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2006, 07:16 AM~6090911
> *those batteries are cheap, but watch out they can leave u stranded. left me stranded at shortys toys for tots show. but i had em for about 2 yrs and only had that 1 problem.
> *


u get what u pay for!!!for 80 more i would prefer to get the continental (ACID)group 31


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 2 2006, 07:36 AM~6090982
> *u get what u pay for!!!for 80 more i would prefer to get the continental (ACID)group 31
> *


we all dont got that kind of money sir


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

latest pinstripes


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 1 2006, 10:20 PM~6089658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trying to out do mike?

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 1 2006, 07:29 PM~6088817
> *Just another "promoter" with no real love for the cars just trying to make money off us so I say Fuckem.
> *


x muthafuckin 2!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 1 2006, 08:53 PM~6088940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

CELEBRITIES WHO 
WILL EXHIBIT VEHICLES 
VINCE YOUNG (FOOTBALL STAR) 
PAUL WALL (RAP STAR)
TYSON BECKFORD (MODEL/ FILM STAR) 
GLEN DAVIS (BASKETBALL STAR) 
RASHARD LEWIS (BASKETBALL STAR) 
SLIM THUG (RAP STAR)
BUN B (RAP STAR) 
MIKE JONES (RAP STAR)
LIL FLIP (RAP STAR)
& MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED





i thought glen davis used to play 1st base for the stros. wasnt he "big bopper"
what kinda ride does he have, rag duece


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 2 2006, 07:44 AM~6091026
> *latest pinstripes
> *


awww shit.. let go striping.. lol..
i need someone to practice with anyways


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2006, 09:00 AM~6091075
> *CELEBRITIES WHO
> WILL EXHIBIT VEHICLES
> VINCE YOUNG (FOOTBALL STAR)
> ...


didnt go to the DUB show dont wanna go to this deal hope it flops , i never wish bad on anyone but i will support the "movement" by not attending that crap.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wonder if kevin bass gonna be there


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT UP H-TOWN!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2006, 10:03 AM~6091085
> *didnt go to the DUB show dont wanna go to this deal hope it flops , i never wish bad on anyone but i will support the "movement"  by not attending that crap.
> 
> 
> *


I dunno ... sounds to me like they're making it a family-friendly event ... guess only time will tell ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 2 2006, 10:07 AM~6091096
> *WHUT UP H-TOWN!!!!
> *


:wave: what's happenin' in D*town?!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 2 2006, 09:09 AM~6091110
> *I dunno ... sounds to me like they're making it a family-friendly event ... guess only time will tell ...
> *


yeah sounds like.

but we will see.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 2 2006, 07:11 AM~6091115
> *:wave: what's happenin' in D*town?!
> *


WHUT UP GIRL! JUST GETTING READY FOR THE PIC-NIC 2 MORROW!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Who's all going to Latin Kustoms show tomorrow?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Sep 2 2006, 10:18 AM~6091138
> *WHUT UP GIRL! JUST GETTING READY FOR THE PIC-NIC 2 MORROW!!!
> *


 Hope ya'll have a great time and a good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I guess no one was expecting big things from 25 dollar batteries anyway... :uh:

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Sep 2 2006, 09:44 AM~6091026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they'll do the job, but if you trying to hit bumpa with em, forget about it. get something better.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 2 2006, 10:21 AM~6091148
> *Who's all going to Latin Kustoms show tomorrow?
> *


 :twak: like u need to ask...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2006, 08:04 AM~6091090
> *wonder if kevin bass gonna be there
> *


Or Billy Htacher and Bill Doran


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 2 2006, 08:21 AM~6091148
> *Who's all going to Latin Kustoms show tomorrow?
> *


  ..cant go..ill be working all weekend....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 2 2006, 10:15 AM~6091561
> *Or Billy Htacher and Bill Doran
> *


wuz up los


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 2 2006, 12:17 PM~6091567
> * ..cant go..ill be working all weekend....
> *


work wtf is that,im sick


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 2 2006, 10:26 AM~6091612
> *work wtf is that,im sick
> *


I rather make money for my family......  ..but my fellow members will be there.. ...by the way nice lac..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Sep 2 2006, 10:41 AM~6091678
> *wut it do htown
> *


Wurd up Lord Cee..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 2 2006, 10:15 AM~6091561
> *Or Billy Htacher and Bill Doran
> *


what about allen ashby


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 2 2006, 09:21 AM~6091148
> *Who's all going to Latin Kustoms show tomorrow?
> *


fa sho!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done.. it will be at the show tommorow


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 2 2006, 12:47 PM~6091713
> *I rather make money for my family......  ..but my fellow members will be there.. ...by the way nice lac..
> *


agreed with the family,but gotta love the sickdays to spend time with em :biggrin: 
and thanx


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2006, 11:34 AM~6091937
> *all done.. it will be at the show tommorow
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 1 2006, 11:57 PM~6089809
> *its on the same rd the high schools on and there 25.00 a bat
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 1 2006, 11:20 PM~6089658
> *Pasadena peeps, what was the name of the place that sold inexpensive batteries...
> how much was he selling them for?
> and do ya'll have an address or something?
> ...


how many do u need? i might be able too help u out.....let me know


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2006, 01:34 PM~6091937
> *all done.. it will be at the show tommorow
> 
> 
> ...



super clean....




but youre still :uh: .


:0 :biggrin: 







:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 2 2006, 04:11 PM~6092548
> *nice.....
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see yall fuckers at kustoms


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

shit im at work think ima be outa here soon i hope i wanna go to the show.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

good luck to all at the show....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 3 2006, 10:29 AM~6096058
> *was up goofy
> *


wuz up marcelo..where you at


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am in forthworth getting ready for the picnic from blvd and majestics


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

sup H-Town riderz............i heard someones back bumper all tha way to tha beach. wonder who it was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!seria un (LOCO). :biggrin:  oh EL LOCO de VICTOR..............


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any pics of the carshow


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 3 2006, 09:11 PM~6097833
> *any pics of the carshow
> *


thats wat im talkin about.Where the pics at!!!PICS ANYBODY.. :angry:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what the deal for today. it was hot as fuck yesterday but the emergency response team was there in full effect.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2006, 08:17 PM~6097859
> *thats wat im talkin about.Where the pics at!!!PICS ANYBODY.. :angry:
> *


X1000


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 10:00 AM~6100302
> *what the deal for today.  it was hot as fuck yesterday but the emergency response team was there in full effect.
> *


you came swangin in the work van. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 3 2006, 07:20 PM~6097878
> *
> *


--------------------

Earn Your Money Puto

Make My Bitch Pump My Gas

And When We Get Home She Fit'na Cut My *Grass*

what grass..
by the way.. nice quote


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the system on that blazer was lookin real nice props on that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 12:05 PM~6101384
> *the system on that blazer was lookin real nice props on that.
> *


thankx homie...
dat blue outfit u had on was killer...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 02:11 PM~6102017
> *thankx homie...
> dat blue outfit u had on was killer...
> *


pulls hoes sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 04:54 PM~6102266
> *pulls hoes sometimes.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 02:54 PM~6102266
> *pulls hoes sometimes.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah... they see that uniform and see that supurior baller status glowing off of you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2006, 03:50 PM~6102567
> *yeah... they see that uniform and see that supurior baller status glowing off of you
> *


shit. thats juan with his mail man attire


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 03:53 PM~6102597
> *shit. thats juan with his mail man attire
> *


dat boi got a airbrushed mail man suit


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 05:53 PM~6102597
> *shit. thats juan with his mail man attire
> *


women cant refuse a man in a uniform, especially a federal uniform. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2006, 08:13 PM~6104067
> *
> *


i seen u today homeboi.....lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 10:00 AM~6100302
> *what the deal for today.  it was hot as fuck yesterday but the emergency response team was there in full effect.
> *


I got a pic of the emergency personnel that was there. LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 06:54 AM~6106820
> *I got a pic of the emergency personnel that was there.  LOL
> *


eating a snow cone.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 08:55 AM~6106826
> *eating a snow cone.... :uh:
> *


Should I post it since it proves that through rain, snow, hurricanes or on the job, the lone'ster still makes it to shows. :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 2 2006, 10:50 AM~6091453
> *bottom left looks like one of them flying cacaroaches. thats gangsta!!his radio interview convinced me willie d in it just for the $.  enough said.
> count me out.
> they'll do the job, but if you trying to hit bumpa with em, forget about it. get something better.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


good morning everyone :wave: how was the show?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up everybody..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yo latin did you get that paperwork in order for the new hires?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup fockers...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2006, 10:24 AM~6107203
> *yo latin did you get that paperwork in order for the new hires?
> *



PICS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2006, 10:24 AM~6107203
> *yo latin did you get that paperwork in order for the new hires?
> *


nah, only paperwork i did was at the crapper. need the custodial engineer to do a checkup on it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hats off to you! Mr. Exotic cowboy boot wearer!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone watch that 9/11 twin towers documentary on Discovery channel? Pretty interesting.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 09:29 AM~6107237
> *nah, only paperwork i did was at the crapper.  need the custodial engineer to do a checkup on it.
> *


where is darkness?




also we need to get intouch with our lawyers


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 10:35 AM~6107271
> *Anyone watch that 9/11 twin towers documentary on Discovery channel?  Pretty interesting.
> *


sure did. i liked it because it described everything detail to detail. I still remember that day like it was yesterday. I was just about to go to school and my dad had called me in the room to show me that ONE of the towers was hit earlier. I thought, all man what an accident! Then from the corner of the screen i see the other plane getting closer and smash into the second tower. Immedialtely i said that was a comokazee mission. That day sucked.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

l.i.l. records and archives division 


c.e.o. - firmelows
c.o.o. - djlatin

complaints division - sixty8imp
reserch & development - 87cutty
Quality Assurance - ALAC
Head of Security - Disturbed
Custodial Engineer - Darkness



office secratary - accepting applications

more positions to be filled soon


thanks

john t (firmelows)
ceo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 10:35 AM~6107271
> *Anyone watch that 9/11 twin towers documentary on Discovery channel?  Pretty interesting.
> *



which one was that? the one that started out as a documentary of a rookie firefighter?

if not, I recommend that one _"9/11"_


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll send you my resume for the secretary position. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2006, 10:40 AM~6107316
> *l.i.l. records and archives division
> c.e.o. - firmelows
> c.o.o. - djlatin
> ...


you forgot "hoe control - dj shortdog"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

l.i.l. records and archives division 


c.e.o. - firmelows
c.o.o. - djlatin

complaints division - sixty8imp
reserch & development - 87cutty
Quality Assurance - ALAC
Head of Security - Disturbed
Hoe-Control - Dj Short Dog
Custodial Engineer - Darkness



office secratary - accepting applications

more positions to be filled soon


thanks

john t (firmelows)
ceo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 5 2006, 08:37 AM~6107291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck u.. im self imployed..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone get a good pic of that chick wearing a green outfit? Looked like two teets on two steeks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 09:56 AM~6107457
> *Anyone get a good pic of that chick wearing a green outfit?  Looked like two teets on two steeks
> *


where is frank?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2006, 10:58 AM~6107478
> *where is frank?
> *


 :dunno: frankly my dear i don't give a damn :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 10:03 AM~6107506
> *:dunno:  frankly my dear i don't give a damn  :dunno:
> *


he has the pics.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2006, 11:07 AM~6107526
> *he has the pics.......
> *


Is he the one that was there with you? LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 10:16 AM~6107580
> *Is he the one that was there with you?  LOL
> *


yeah...our token black guy.....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 08:56 AM~6107457
> *Anyone get a good pic of that chick wearing a green outfit?  Looked like two teets on two steeks
> *


lol.. she was gettin fingerd by her dude during the awards ceramony


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 11:28 AM~6107665
> *lol.. she was gettin fingerd by her dude during the awards ceramony
> *


pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 11:28 AM~6107665
> *lol.. she was gettin fingerd by her dude during the awards ceramony
> *


You serious? LOL I looked that way and saw her massaging that vato. You should have tapped me on the shoulder to get a good view :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey r&d dept...i need you to look up what kind of recourse we can take on hrny...for leaving the co. and taking sensitive materials with her...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where lone star? he at work trying to explain why xray van came back with "best van" trophy in front seat? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I didn't take that many pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2006, 11:38 AM~6107741
> *hey r&d dept...i need you to look up what kind of recourse we can take on hrny...for leaving the co. and taking sensitive materials with her...
> *



Im on it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2006, 10:38 AM~6107741
> *hey r&d dept...i need you to look up what kind of recourse we can take on hrny...for leaving the co. and taking sensitive materials with her...
> *


yall cant do nothing to me! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 10:47 AM~6107817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2006, 11:53 AM~6107872
> *yall cant do nothing to me! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 5 2006, 10:54 AM~6107880
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2006, 11:56 AM~6107902
> *:buttkick:
> *


whatever.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 5 2006, 09:30 AM~6107677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. when she was sitting in his lap.. he was all massaging her cooch..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 5 2006, 10:58 AM~6107918
> *whatever.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I've got nothing John... :dunno: 

came up with several ideas but they were pretty mean. :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 11:06 AM~6108000
> *I've got nothing John... :dunno:
> 
> came up with several ideas but they where pretty mean.  :cheesy:
> *


im sure u can dig up something...like esbionage or something like that


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 09:28 AM~6107665
> *lol.. she was gettin fingerd by her dude during the awards ceramony
> *


yea i saw Darkness talking to some of the Latin Cartel guys and they were looking also lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 11:06 AM~6108000
> *I've got nothing John... :dunno:
> 
> came up with several ideas but they were pretty mean.  :cheesy:
> *


  :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2006, 12:14 PM~6108067
> *  :angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 5 2006, 09:35 AM~6107271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to ask, do we have vision and dental? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 5 2006, 11:40 AM~6108268
> *Wish I had caught that, the only thing I watched over the weekend was Flavor of Love :ugh: I know the girls are all stupid ghetto girls and he's ugly as hell but I'm addicted.....it's too funny, can't bring myself to change the channel
> 
> I remember that day too, I had just put my baby down for a nap and was in the shower and the phone was ringing off the hook, Michael kept calling to tell me to turn the tv on, I still had shampoo in my hair and just sat there and watched everything happening, thinking it felt like a movie or something
> ...


i watch that show too. it is funny. all those girls on there are crazy. he is fkin ugly!!!

i remember i was gettin breakfast at whataburger and they were talkin about it on the radio. when i got to work everyone was watching it on the tv. very sad. i was really freakin out cause i was preg and due pretty much anyday.

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Hmmm ... September 11th .... I was in New York on business ... I was staying at a hotel less than 10 blocks from the WTC ... I was on my way to the office and got it all on video cause I was a being a real tourist and took my camera with me everywhere ... even to work so that I could try get in some footage on my lunch breaks ... it was one of the scariest moments of my life ... all I could think about was getting back to Texas to my kids ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Big news. Tmac got traded to the Bulls.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 5 2006, 01:08 PM~6108523
> *Big news. Tmac got traded to the Bulls.
> *


Nevermind, somebody was lying to me. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 5 2006, 01:09 PM~6108530
> *Nevermind, somebody was lying to me. :angry:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 5 2006, 11:53 AM~6108408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284294


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 01:23 PM~6108626
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284294
> *



htown is busy... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2006, 12:57 PM~6108448
> *Hmmm ... September 11th .... I was in New York on business ... I was staying at a hotel less than 10 blocks from the WTC ... I was on my way to the office and got it all on video cause I was a being a real tourist and took my camera with me everywhere ... even to work so that I could try get in some footage on my lunch breaks ... it was one of the scariest moments of my life ... all I could think about was getting back to Texas to my kids ...
> *


i was working at exxonmobile tower downtown.. being a travel agent, we were busy .. had 97812983749123749123749812734892734 clients call in to cancel future trips.. and another 9712938749283742938742 called cause they were stuck all over the world and wanted us to try to get em home..

after two days in hotel one client had me arrange a limo from hotel to cadi dealership where he BOUGHT an escalade to drive from chicago to houston. 

another heffa called on daily basis from japan, just to find out whats going on cause nobody at hotel she was at spoke english..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 5 2006, 01:13 PM~6108555
> *I have always wanted (still do) to go to NYC, I coulndn't imagine being there during that time....how long were flights grounded? Was it a big delay? I bet your family must've been worried too, most cell phones were to congested to get through to anyone/anywhere.
> *


yup ... couldn't get through to my family on my cell phone ... all phone lines were busy/down ... one of the main antennae's was on top of one of the WTC buildings so that added to the communications problems ... we were stuck for about a week ... they wouldn't let anyone in or out of NYC for a few days ... then when we finally were able to find a rental car - we got one and drove all the way home (to Dallas) from NYC ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 12:23 PM~6108626
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=284294
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 5 2006, 12:13 PM~6108555
> *our sons must be just a few months apart.....is your son about to turn 5?
> *


yup on the 21st of this month. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2006, 02:42 PM~6108952
> *yup on the 21st of this month. :biggrin:
> *



My sons b-day is on the 21st of this month also. he is going to be 11. uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 5 2006, 01:44 PM~6108976
> *My sons b-day is on the 21st of this month also. he is going to be 11. uffin:
> *


no shit! thats cool! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 5 2006, 09:41 AM~6107761
> *where lone star?  he at work trying to explain why xray van came back with "best van" trophy in front seat?  lol
> *


sometimes duty calls and i dont have time to fool around on layitlow. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2006, 10:57 AM~6108448
> *Hmmm ... September 11th .... I was in New York on business ... I was staying at a hotel less than 10 blocks from the WTC ... I was on my way to the office and got it all on video cause I was a being a real tourist and took my camera with me everywhere ... even to work so that I could try get in some footage on my lunch breaks ... it was one of the scariest moments of my life ... all I could think about was getting back to Texas to my kids ...
> *


thats cool and all, but no one really asked :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2006, 10:03 AM~6107506
> *:dunno:  frankly my dear i don't give a damn  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i got a new job workin in a/c and its makin me some feria. it has allowed me to finish my impala and make kenny look like dog doo doo :biggrin: 

here are some current pics:


















wut u got foo? :cheesy: 

i added the key ring as a safety feature, i can take my ride with me wherever i go. i bet kenny dont have that  

thanks to the homie dave for making this possible, mad respect mayne.com/fosho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

that looks like a florida car homie :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2006, 09:29 PM~6112086
> *that looks like a florida car homie :biggrin:
> *



nah, thats str8t up h-town gangsta from soufside shit foo :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 5 2006, 07:30 PM~6112094
> *nah, thats str8t up h-town gangsta from soufside shit foo :angry:
> *


lil gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

its quiet up in hurr tonight...........*crickets*



:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i jus made $500 on ebay. uffin: 

a buddy showed me how to make money off army surplus.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

1st time ever turning silver leaf..
whut chu bitches think??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 06:46 PM~6110811
> *thats cool and all, but no one really asked  :biggrin:
> *


everyone was posting their "where was I on 9/11" story ... so I thought I'd add my own .02 cents ... especially since I was actually there and actually witnessed it with my own two eyes ...  

oh yeah ... and ... my car is better than yours .... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 5 2006, 07:54 PM~6112345
> *everyone was posting their "where was I on 9/11" story ... so I thought I'd add my own .02 cents ... especially since I was actually there and actually witnessed it with my own two eyes ...
> 
> oh yeah ... and ... my car is better than yours ....  :biggrin:
> *


is that why u went out and bought one just like it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 5 2006, 07:43 PM~6112242
> *i jus made $500 on ebay.  uffin:
> 
> a buddy showed me how to make money off army surplus.
> *


damn takes me over 2 weeks to make 500 bucks.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 10:59 PM~6112889
> *damn takes me over 2 weeks to make 500 bucks.
> *



dont insult me hoe :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 5 2006, 09:08 PM~6112975
> *dont insult me hoe :angry:
> *


 :uh: forreal u got a gig doing a/c?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i got to work too early this morning.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I was late to work today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 11:09 PM~6112985
> *:uh:  forreal u got a gig doing a/c?
> *


He's the door greeter at Wal-Mart


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2006, 06:05 AM~6114400
> *i got to work too early this morning.
> *


i havent left the house yet


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 08:41 AM~6114507
> *:uh:
> *


i got to drop el gran deuce


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 10:59 PM~6112889
> *damn takes me over 2 weeks to make 500 bucks.
> *


yeah yeah yeah..72 hours in one weekend..we know we know..

lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2006, 08:52 AM~6114542
> *i got to drop el gran deuce
> *



:scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 6 2006, 06:59 AM~6114559
> *yeah yeah yeah..72 hours in one weekend..we know we know..
> 
> lol
> *


fuck joe.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 06:45 PM~6110803
> *sometimes duty calls and i dont have time to fool around on layitlow.  :uh:
> *


I know the feeling....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2006, 09:07 AM~6114589
> *fuck joe.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2006, 08:07 AM~6114589
> *fuck joe.
> *



que!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2006, 09:13 AM~6114621
> *I know the feeling....
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Sep 6 2006, 07:43 AM~6114766
> *
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 6 2006, 09:09 AM~6114902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

sup latin......ellie...........

see any one to mess with today? lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 6 2006, 10:38 AM~6115073
> *:biggrin:
> 
> sup latin......ellie...........
> ...



:0 :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 10:58 PM~6112879
> *is that why u went out and bought one just like it
> *


you mean better than yours ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 6 2006, 10:47 AM~6115138
> *you mean better than yours ...
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 6 2006, 11:47 AM~6115138
> *you mean better than yours ...
> *


damnnnn :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 10:48 AM~6115468
> *:scrutinize:
> *


ur boy joe and henry came to the shop last night....lol.......bad ass blazer mr. miagi built....lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 6 2006, 12:05 PM~6115584
> *ur boy joe and henry came to the shop last night....lol.......bad ass blazer  mr. miagi built....lol
> *




you heard that one too!? too funny. 

what blazer did he take over there?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 12:06 PM~6115591
> *you heard that one too!? too funny.
> 
> what blazer did he take over there?
> *


the one with 4 wheels :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2006, 12:12 PM~6115619
> *the one with 4 wheels  :uh:
> *


REALLY?
:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 11:15 AM~6115637
> *REALLY?
> :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


dude yeah 4 wheels


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 6 2006, 12:17 PM~6115650
> *dude yeah 4 wheels
> *


that one and a million others... 

GUTTED? rack? grey? no motor?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 11:23 AM~6115689
> *that one and a million others...
> 
> GUTTED? rack? grey? no motor?
> *


black body dropped vortec bagged


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 6 2006, 12:25 PM~6115701
> *black body dropped vortec bagged
> *



oh that one... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 12:44 PM~6116093
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it 5 yet??????????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2006, 01:52 PM~6116136
> *is it 5 yet??????????
> *


RIGHT!!! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2006, 01:53 PM~6116138
> *RIGHT!!! :angry:
> *


come on B ... it's only a 4 day week! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 6 2006, 12:53 PM~6116138
> *RIGHT!!! :angry:
> *


this day is going by to freakin slow!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2006, 01:52 PM~6116136
> *is it 5 yet??????????
> *


i got whole week off, so time dont mean shit to me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 6 2006, 01:35 PM~6116443
> *i got whole week off, so time dont mean shit to me.
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 

who asked you. :angry: 


lucky ass. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 6 2006, 02:35 PM~6116443
> *i got whole week off, so time dont mean shit to me.
> 
> 
> *


Today is my Friday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2006, 02:42 PM~6116491
> *:uh:
> 
> who asked you. :angry:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

how hard is it to replace an a/c compressor on a focus? anyone know. Looks simple on paper.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

how bout now....is it 5 yet??????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Soon Juanito... Soon.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 

4:10 on the clock at work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

imma try and sneak outta here early. i didnt get much sleep last night. woke up at 3:30 in the morning and couldnt go back to sleep. now im sooooooo fkin tired!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 03:48 PM~6117029
> *how hard is it to replace an a/c compressor on a focus? anyone know. Looks simple on paper.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 6 2006, 08:47 AM~6115138
> *you mean better than yours ...
> *


thats cool. my 4 is done, until i buy my house


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2006, 04:23 PM~6117383
> *thats cool. my 4 is done, until i buy my house
> *


balla


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2006, 04:10 PM~6117248
> *imma try and sneak outta here early. i didnt get much sleep last night. woke up at 3:30 in the morning and couldnt go back to sleep. now im sooooooo fkin tired!!!!!!!!
> *


i'll let you sleep next time.. my bad


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 6 2006, 02:44 PM~6117545
> *balla
> *


nah, im prolly the cheapest person you know, other than mosca :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 6 2006, 03:48 PM~6117029
> *how hard is it to replace an a/c compressor on a focus? anyone know. Looks simple on paper.
> *


FOCUS? LMFAO!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 11:09 PM~6112985
> *:uh:  forreal u got a gig doing a/c?
> *



fa show mayne  got off at 3:30 today, but still got a full day :biggrin: 

im tryin to ball outta control like you foolio


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 5 2006, 07:27 PM~6112060
> *i got a new job workin in a/c and its makin me some feria.  it has allowed me to finish my impala and make kenny look like dog doo doo :biggrin:
> 
> here are some current pics:
> ...



lucky fker, you got in just in time when summer is ending... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2006, 07:50 PM~6112312
> *1st time ever turning silver leaf..
> whut chu HOMIES think??
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2006, 08:36 AM~6114487
> *He's the door greeter at Wal-Mart
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 6 2006, 08:50 PM~6119156
> *lucky fker, you got in just in time when summer is ending... :biggrin:
> *



ha...i bet. we were up on a roof today at an office in stafford, todays not even a hot day and it was still hot as hell up there :0 


p.s., i went to pentax this morning...........that place is weird...... :scrutinize:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

That silver leafing looks bad ass.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 6 2006, 07:48 PM~6119617
> *That silver leafing looks bad ass.
> *


thankx primo

ill be hooking one of ur members up real soon too....










michael jackson style


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2006, 07:56 PM~6119676
> *thankx primo
> 
> ill be hooking one of ur members up real soon too....
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2006, 04:59 PM~6117649
> *nah, im prolly the cheapest person you know, other than mosca  :biggrin:
> *


Hes not lien!!! lol!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2006, 07:56 PM~6119676
> *thankx primo
> 
> ill be hooking one of ur members up real soon too....
> ...


they should have never gave ur black ass a brush.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what sign r u throwin uup


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 06:10 AM~6122103
> *what sign r u throwin uup
> *


looks like piru


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 7 2006, 08:15 AM~6122116
> *looks like piru
> *


lol!! Juan PM me your # I didnt save it the last time we talked.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 6 2006, 03:45 PM~6117553
> *i'll let you sleep next time..  my bad
> *


thanks for lettin me sleep last night. i really needed it. :cheesy: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2006, 08:56 PM~6119676
> *thankx primo
> 
> ill be hooking one of ur members up real soon too....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 07:04 AM~6122091
> *Hes not lien!!! lol!
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2006, 06:42 AM~6122226
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 07:47 AM~6122243
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2006, 06:48 AM~6122248
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 7 2006, 08:19 AM~6122130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos down for a dice game this weekend.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 08:47 AM~6122243
> *
> *


ol' frugal ass! lol!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 08:51 AM~6122260
> *he'll have new # next week, once he owes too much on that #.  thats how hustlas like him do it..
> 
> *


lol! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 06:55 AM~6122278
> *ol' frugal ass! lol!!
> *


im gonna penny pinch my way to wealth.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

"uncle scrooge"

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 08:56 AM~6122288
> *im gonna penny pinch my way to wealth.
> *


I always say "Im frugal not cheap!" If i was cheap wouldnt keep my girl in Coach bags and ride on Daytons!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 07:55 AM~6122278
> *ol' frugal ass! lol!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 06:58 AM~6122295
> *I always say "Im frugal not cheap!" If i was cheap wouldnt keep my girl in Coach bags and ride on Daytons!
> *


damn coach bags, memorial dr. conv caddy. whats next, phone calls with robin leach


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2006, 06:58 AM~6122297
> *:roflmao:
> *


u dont remember that birthday gift i got you??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 09:00 AM~6122311
> *damn coach bags, memorial dr. conv caddy.  whats next, phone calls with robin leach
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I cant wate to have the street infront of my pad full of lolows :cheesy: Old ppl gonna trip! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone see that paris hilton got popped for dwi. and they said its a misdemeanor and she gonna get 3 mo probation the news people were laughing and joking about it, like it no big deal, let it have been one of us...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 09:06 AM~6122336
> *anyone see that paris hilton got popped for dwi. and they said its a misdemeanor and she gonna get 3 mo probation the news people were laughing and joking about it, like it no big deal, let it have been one of us...
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 07:09 AM~6122350
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


fuckin white ppl always get off the hook.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 09:12 AM~6122367
> *fuckin white ppl always get off the hook.
> *


so your 1/2 safe! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 08:02 AM~6122317
> *u dont remember that birthday gift i got you??
> *


of course i rememeber. :cheesy: 


:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 08:04 AM~6122091
> *Hes not lien!!! lol!
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 08:04 AM~6122332
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I cant wate to have the street infront of my pad full of lolows :cheesy: Old ppl gonna trip! :biggrin:
> *


they might want to come by and take one for a spin.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 08:58 AM~6122295
> *I always say "Im frugal not cheap!" If i was cheap wouldnt keep my girl in Coach bags and ride on Daytons!
> *


 :0 You're a good man B :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 6 2006, 03:45 PM~6117553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 7 2006, 09:28 AM~6122435
> *:0 You're a good man B :worship: :worship: :worship:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

this week is freakin DRAGGING........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 08:16 AM~6122376
> *so your 1/2 safe!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 08:49 AM~6122522
> *this week is freakin DRAGGING........
> *


no shit. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 09:49 AM~6122522
> *this week is freakin DRAGGING........
> *



agreed


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 08:12 AM~6122367
> *fuckin white ppl always get off the hook.
> *


this last weekend, we where palying cards and one homeboy had to leave, but he was buzzed....he still left anyways. Down the road cop pulls him over and dude didnt have insurance and they gave him a "walk the line" test....cop let him go with a warning :uh:  ..............yup he was white


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 7 2006, 08:00 AM~6122311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



straight to jail 150k bail and 6 yrs prob. + a beat down if you in a low


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 7 2006, 06:08 AM~6122097
> *they should have never gave ur black ass a brush.....
> *


they didnt... i stole it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2006, 09:52 AM~6122537
> *no shit.  :angry:
> *


At least it’s finally beer Thursday! :cheesy: I only drink on thurs, fri and saturdays  and somtimes less than that.... Got to watch my figure. lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got damn u 713ridaz. clear ur pm box fucker


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2006, 08:07 AM~6122615
> *they didnt... i stole it
> *


man hold up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 7 2006, 08:04 AM~6122590
> *this last weekend, we where palying cards and one homeboy had to leave, but he was buzzed....he still left anyways.  Down the road cop pulls him over and dude didnt have insurance and they gave him a "walk the line" test....cop let him go with a warning :uh:   ..............yup he was white
> *


sound about right. fuck it, its 1030 i guess i go to work now :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 08:17 AM~6122664
> *man hold up
> *


awready..whut it do baby!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2006, 09:07 AM~6122615
> *they didnt... i stole it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 09:10 AM~6122634
> *At least it’s finally beer Thursday! :cheesy:  I only drink on thurs, fri and saturdays  and somtimes less than that.... Got to watch my figure. lol!
> *


 :roflmao: i hear that on beer thurs. drink specials all over town. i just have to remember to drink slow until the day i dont have to go to work the next day.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 09:49 AM~6122841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 did u find out for me?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 7 2006, 10:56 AM~6122876
> *:0 did u find out for me?
> *












soon :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup folx wut it is


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*pulling an ALAC*



> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 7 2006, 09:04 AM~6122332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ptown cops let me off easy once, pass the tests.. (cop said "dont think you are that drunk").. and only reason we got pulled over is cause passanger was wasted and stuck finger at cop that was already 2 blocks away..but somehow he saw it and did u-turn and came after us. 
:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 10:49 AM~6122841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup yoo nyen cc


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 12:51 PM~6123507
> *sup yoo nyen cc
> 
> 
> ...














:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2006, 08:41 AM~6122790
> *:roflmao:
> *


what chu laughin at fucker


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 7 2006, 11:51 AM~6123507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey is there anything going on in Houston this weekend? We got our local fiestas patrias parade and festival downtown here in Bryan, Royal Touch has a booth every year, making that $$$


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Thirsty Thursday!!!! Is it 3 o'clock yet?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 12:10 PM~6123635
> *Hey is there anything going on in Houston this weekend?  We got our local fiestas patrias parade and festival downtown here in Bryan, Royal Touch has a booth every year, making that $$$
> *


nice nice nice


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 7 2006, 12:14 PM~6123673
> *nice nice nice
> *



I don't think they'll have as many cars in the parade this year though, some are going to that Estrella show in Waco too


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 01:10 PM~6123635
> *Hey is there anything going on in Houston this weekend?  We got our local fiestas patrias parade and festival downtown here in Bryan, Royal Touch has a booth every year, making that $$$
> *


Bryan has a downtown?!?!?!?! :dunno:



:roflmao: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 7 2006, 12:21 PM~6123714
> *Bryan has a downtown?!?!?!?! :dunno:
> :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 7 2006, 12:21 PM~6123714
> *Bryan has a downtown?!?!?!?! :dunno:
> :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:
> *



DAMMIT!!! That's a good one....in all fairness it is our "historical" downtown....almost looks straight out of a John Wayne movie, lol, kinda, this festival attracts like 15,000-20,000 people a year.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 01:55 PM~6123948
> *DAMMIT!!!  That's a good one....in all fairness it is our "historical" downtown....almost looks straight out of a John Wayne movie, lol, kinda, this festival attracts like 15,000-20,000 people a year.....
> *



I like that type of setting. Im looking into buying some land in Shelby, TX. pop. 200


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 02:04 PM~6124008
> *I like that type of setting. Im looking into buying some land in Shelby, TX. pop. 200
> *


And you call me a baller. :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i couldnt live in "da country"... too quiet. if during the night i dont have cars bass'n or tires screetchin.. or police sirens, or hear the ghetto birds in the air.. i just can't sleep.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 02:09 PM~6124043
> *And you call me a baller. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 

nah... mayne. it would be a hook up. Wife's grandma is selling their "country home"... 10 acres, 1930's house, 3 car garage with workshop, creek running right through the middle of the property. She said if _we_ buy it she will lower the price way down. 

Spent last week up there, 2 trucks sitting in the garage one is a 50 something the other a 40 something... might ask her to include them with the deal :biggrin: .


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is what Im talking about. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 02:28 PM~6124165
> *here is what Im talking about.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh: 
looks like chainsaw masacre type area. good luck


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 02:29 PM~6124167
> *:uh:
> looks like chainsaw masacre type area.  good luck
> *



I know... the first couple of nights we were freakin out at all the different noises, or lack of them. had the 12 gauge next to me at all times. 

Its pretty cool though. no damn pesky neighbors to deal with. and the people you do see or talk to are the nicest, most thoughtful there can be, unless thay are just softening us up for the kill... :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 7 2006, 01:04 PM~6124008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was raised in almost every country/city setting there is, from Riesel, TX to Denver, CO.....went to FIVE schools in 7th grade :0 I definitely prefer the city over the country but a part of me misses the country life too, pastures, riding tractors and goin to backwoods rodeos......I don't even think my kids have seen a horse in person.....



> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 01:23 PM~6124123
> *:0
> 
> nah... mayne. it would be a hook up. Wife's grandma is selling their "country home"... 10 acres, 1930's house, 3 car garage with workshop, creek running right through the middle of the property. She said if we buy it she will lower the price way down.
> ...


will you still work in houston?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 02:33 PM~6124195
> *I know... the first couple of nights we were freakin out at all the different noises, or lack of them. had the 12 gauge next to me at all times.
> Its pretty cool though. no damn pesky neighbors to deal with. and the people you do see or talk to are the nicest, most thoughtful there can be, unless thay are just softening us up for the kill...  :0  :0
> *


thats when you kjnow you're use to the ghetto.. silience skurrs shit out of you. lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 01:29 PM~6124167
> *:uh:
> looks like chainsaw masacre type area.  good luck
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 02:35 PM~6124209
> *had to look it up on mapquest, looks like you'd be the same amount of distance from houston, austin and here
> I was raised in almost every country/city setting there is, from Riesel, TX to Denver, CO.....went to FIVE schools in 7th grade :0  I definitely prefer the city over the country but a part of me misses the country life too, pastures, riding tractors and goin to backwoods rodeos......I don't even think my kids have seen a horse in person.....will you still work in houston?
> *


all that smells.. the animals, the pooh.. most outdoors i do is a bbq in back yard. 

ellie gonna be a farmer. with overalls and everything. thats gangsta.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 01:28 PM~6124165
> *here is what Im talking about.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...




Hey I think I use to live there too!!



just kidding :0 



looks nice....invite us over for the house warming barbecue, I'll bring my ghost hunters gear w/me :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 01:39 PM~6124234
> *all that smells.. the animals, the pooh..  most outdoors i do is a bbq in back yard.
> 
> ellie gonna be a farmer.  with overalls and everything.  thats gangsta.
> *



that made me laugh out loud for real!!! You really are a city boy to think like that, hahahhaha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 02:35 PM~6124209
> *had to look it up on mapquest, looks like you'd be the same amount of distance from houston, austin and here
> I was raised in almost every country/city setting there is, from Riesel, TX to Denver, CO.....went to FIVE schools in 7th grade :0  I definitely prefer the city over the country but a part of me misses the country life too, pastures, riding tractors and goin to backwoods rodeos......I don't even think my kids have seen a horse in person.....
> will you still work in houston?
> *



If I stay where Im at now it would be about an hour drive in, which is what I did when I worked on 45 and Airtex. I already test drove the route. But I might be looking into something in Brenham soon... found some job openings there for my type of work. we'll see.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 02:40 PM~6124246
> *that made me laugh out loud for real!!!  You really are a city boy to think like that, hahahhaha
> *


lets try "city GROWN AZZ MAN".. 

and hey, i been out to ranches and farms before.. grandpa was a ranchero in his younger days.. he always said.. "it'd do the lil pendejo good to go out to ranch".. i was always pissed when i came back with my chuck taylors all dirty..and had to bleach em white again.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

see that is why I couldn't live/work in houston, an HOUR driving.....to and from, that is TWO hours on top of your work schedule.......I barely want to drive my 15 minutes from N. Bryan to College Station, lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 01:44 PM~6124282
> *lets try "city GROWN AZZ MAN"..
> 
> and hey, i been out to ranches and farms before.. grandpa was a ranchero in his younger days.. he always said.. "it'd do the lil pedejo good to go out to ranch"..  i was always pissed when i came back with my chuck taylors all dirty..and had to bleach em white again.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you sound like Michael, another city boy, oops, my bad......CITY GROWN AZZ MAN

that would make an interesting reality show, take some city, lowriding men into the backwoods and have them survive on catching/cooking and cleaning through nature ex. fishing, hunting, campfire, washing in rivers, lol, man I need to talk to a tv producer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 02:44 PM~6124286
> *see that is why I couldn't live/work in houston, an HOUR driving.....to and from, that is TWO hours on top of your work schedule.......I barely want to drive my 15 minutes from N. Bryan to College Station, lol
> *


thats why where you live is big decision. for 3 years i had a 45 min drive to west side(hour to hour half if there was an accident)..then i got transfer to downtown office for exxonmobile(15 minuters).. was there another 3 years.. that office got shut down.. so i got transfer to halliburton office back on westside close to old place i was at.. spent year there, til i got current gig at different halliburton office. ..15 minutes from house.. 

and now theres rumors of moving use to same office on westside i was at before. 
:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 02:39 PM~6124234
> *all that smells.. the animals, the pooh..  most outdoors i do is a bbq in back yard.
> 
> ellie gonna be a farmer.  with overalls and everything.  thats gangsta.
> *



no, not raising any farm animals. Although my little girl has been asking for a horse lately. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 02:39 PM~6124235
> *Hey I think I use to live there too!!
> just kidding  :0
> looks nice....invite us over for the house warming barbecue, I'll bring my ghost hunters gear w/me :biggrin:
> *


Done and done... we can have our first UnioN C.C. picnic there!!! :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 01:52 PM~6124332
> *no, not raising any farm animals. Although my little girl has been asking for a horse lately.  :ugh:
> *



you say that now...before you know it you'll be surrounded by chickens and goats, lol, and growing tomatoes and chile in the backyard,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 02:48 PM~6124301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you sound like Michael, another city boy, oops, my bad......CITY GROWN AZZ MAN
> ...


ummm.. no. i wouldhnt end up like tom hanks in castaway.. they'd find me still fat cause i bbq'd other contestants. and talking about "did ya'll bring bbq sauce *****?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 02:53 PM~6124348
> *Done and done... we can have our first UnioN C.C. picnic there!!!   :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


count me in. i'll bring rifle in case theres ghosts.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 01:54 PM~6124358
> *ummm.. no.  i wouldhnt end up like tom hanks in castaway..    they'd find me still fat cause i bbq'd  other contestants.  and talking about "did ya'll bring bbq sauce *****?"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You might actually surprise yourself.....

which reminds me, Michael has been on vacation this week so he's been the one getting the kids off to school, picking our son up from school, brush our daughter's curly hair for school and doing it all w/our 1 yr. old bad azz :biggrin: he's actually surprised me at how well he's done


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 01:58 PM~6124380
> *count me in. i'll bring rifle in case theres ghosts.
> *


you swear...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 03:00 PM~6124398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You might actually surprise yourself.....
> ...


it aint that a man CAN't do that kinda stuff. just that its womans work.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 03:01 PM~6124408
> *it aint that a man CAN't do that kinda stuff.  just that its womans work.
> 
> *




I do that all the time, have to do it tomorrow since wife will be out of town. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 03:01 PM~6124407
> *you swear...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 02:01 PM~6124408
> *it aint that a man CAN't do that kinda stuff.  just that its womans work.
> 
> *


shut your ass up!!! :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 02:01 PM~6124408
> *it aint that a man CAN't do that kinda stuff.  just that its womans work.
> 
> *


 :uh: 

when i got off tues, he had washed clothes, dishes and was in the middle of folding the laundry, I was shocked, I didn't think he even knew where the laundry room was, lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 7 2006, 03:04 PM~6124425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok ok ok.. relax.. i was j/k.. geez


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 7 2006, 02:03 PM~6124415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Halloween is coming up, you guys should go check out that spaghetti warehouse that night, remember to take pictures, lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 03:09 PM~6124458
> *The thing is our 1 yr. old is spoiled and just bad right now so to do those things on top of watching her is worthy of a gold medal
> Halloween is coming up, you guys should go check out that spaghetti warehouse that night, remember to take pictures, lol
> *



nah, then they want you to buy something...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 03:09 PM~6124458
> *
> Halloween is coming up, you guys should go check out that spaghetti warehouse that night, remember to take pictures, lol
> *


there wont be shit to take pics of except lasagna.. been there 9712398741293478 times, not 1 sign of a fk'n ghost.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and by da way..for holloween imma drive around in 68 with a ski mask on. looking for hnyz that like roll play!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 02:11 PM~6124472
> *nah, then they want you to buy something...
> *



Ghost Hunters on sci fi starts in oct. you gotta watch it, it's so good..........but I don't recommend if you guys move out to the country....... :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 03:24 PM~6124588
> *Ghost Hunters on sci fi starts in oct. you gotta watch it, it's so good..........but I don't recommend if you guys move out to the country....... :happysad:
> *



Im going to do it now... Ill set up a bunch of cameras all over the place and try and catch the little buggers.... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 02:26 PM~6124598
> *Im going to do it now... Ill set up a bunch of cameras all over the place and try and catch the little buggers....  :biggrin:
> *



do you have a bunch of cameras? that would be so cool to do something like that though, but it reminds me of this dream I had.....it's a long story but i'm gonna tell you guys anyways b/c it was so freaky....you have to read to the end to know what made it freaky....give me a minute i'll be back


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I dreamt that we (Michael, the kids and I) had moved into a house and that we had friends and family over….well the whole time I had this uneasy feeling inside me that made me very scared to be alone in any room of the house…one room in particular….after everyone started leaving I decided to tell Michael what I was feeling, when there was a knock at the door, at the door was our friends Alicia, Ernesto w/THEIR son alex, he’s 7, looking down. I was like, “what’s up” and Alicia said, “Alex has something to tell ya’ll” and he just kept looking down, she was like “go ahead alex tell them what you told us” and he looked at her like he was nervous, so I knelt down and said, “go ahead alex, what Is it” he looked at me and said, “there’s someone in ya’lls house and they don’t want you here” Alicia said he told them that when they were leaving and decided to bring him back so he could tell us himself, I looked at Michael and was like, “oh hell no, see I told you there was something in this house, I knew it, I knew it, I knew it, I’m not gonna stay here, and neither are the kids” he told me to go pack what I could and we would all leave together….


Ok, there’s more…. Give me another minute….sorry…..trying to finish my work too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

So I ask Michael’s grandma to come w/me to that ONE room so I could pack and the whole time I was shaking b/c I couldn’t get rid of this horrible feeling I had like someone was in the room w/us…..I grabbed what I could and told her I wasn’t gonna go back there again….as I walked into the family room where everyone was sitting, I came around the corner and saw this HUGE Christmas tree that was all lit up and this lady was on a ladder hanging something (lights, ornaments, tinsel????? I don’t know) and she turned and looked down at me smiling, it stopped me in my tracks and Alex (Ernesto and Alicia’s son) came up to me and said “you see her don’t you?” kinda smiling and I just shook my head yes and asked, “that’s how she died isn’t it, right here, in this room?” and he said yes……I woke up so scared, terrified actually b/c it was so damn real and I remembered details of it which is so unlike me to remember anything about my dreams….I looked at the alarm clock and it was like 2:20 am………well that was like a Wednesday night…I told Michael about it and after telling him I felt it was more stupid than scary and then Friday night at the meeting I went to talk to Alicia and started telling her about my dream and how alex was in it and she was like “oh my god cathy was that the night before last?” I thought about it and said “yeah, why?” she went on to tell me that she heard Alex up in the middle of the night and went to his room, she said he was sitting straight up in the middle of his bed….she asked what was wrong and he said he was scared, that someone was in his room, she said she turned on the light to show him no one was there and told him to go back to sleep……she said it was like 2:30 in the morning when she went back to bed……at 6am she went to wake him for school and he was nowhere in his room, she found him in his older brother’s room curled on the floor asleep…..she said she asked why he was in there and he said someone was in his room and they wouldn’t let him sleep, that he was scared and ran out of his room into his brother’s.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

yeah,..... that was freaky.... 


pics?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

that was so weird to me, it could just have been a coincidence but still about the closest thing I've come to _paranormal_ :biggrin: 


no pics, sorry


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

theyre gonna get you... watch your back... buahahahahaha...ha


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

did you get to watch any of those ghost hunters clips on their site?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 03:55 PM~6124761
> *did you get to watch any of those ghost hunters clips on their site?
> *



I did... Im going to have to check it out at my moms... when does it come on?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 02:58 PM~6124788
> *I did... Im going to have to check it out at my moms... when does it come on?
> *


oct. 11th, but i think it will be reruns, which i watch over and over anyways.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

crazy azz dream cathy. im like you though. i never remember my dreams unless they are bad. which sucks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2006, 04:04 PM~6124841
> *crazy azz dream cathy. im like you though. i never remember my dreams unless they are bad. which sucks.
> *


i only have 2 types of dreams.. getting laid or getting killed.. some involve both. :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 02:28 PM~6124165
> *here is what Im talking about.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Nice


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 7 2006, 03:04 PM~6124841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 03:09 PM~6124893
> *i only have 2 types of dreams..  getting laid or getting killed.. some involve both.  :angry:
> *


the worst dream i have is when something terrible happens to my son. those are the ones that usually wake me up at night and im like this :tears: cause sometimes they are just too fkin real. i hate them. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2006, 04:15 PM~6124940
> *the worst dream i have is when something terrible happens to my son. those are the ones that usually wake me up at night and im like this :tears: cause sometimes they are just too fkin real. i hate them. :angry:
> *


i'll hold u next time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 03:17 PM~6124955
> *i'll hold u next time.
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 04:15 PM~6124939
> *
> :uh:
> *


well, i cant control my dreams.. some are just me being killed then i wake up, in alot my gun jams then i get killed.. then i wake up. 

thats why i clean my guns faithfully, aint gonna jam on me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 7 2006, 04:10 PM~6124909
> *Nice
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 7 2006, 03:15 PM~6124940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so i guess it's not true, 'if you die in your sleep then you never wake up'?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 04:24 PM~6124984
> *:biggrin:
> *


living in the country :thumbsup: you can make all the noise and throw all the parties you want ... ride 4 wheelers work on 10 cars ... whatever ... it don't matter ... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 04:28 PM~6125002
> *
> so i guess it's not true, 'if you die in your sleep then you never wake up'?
> *


that was in movie nitemare on elm street.. come on now.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 03:30 PM~6125017
> *that was in movie nitemare on elm street.. come on now.
> *



i've heard people say that, I never dream of dying, I don't think....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 03:32 PM~6125029
> *i've heard people say that, I never dream of dying, I don't think....
> *


i have. sucks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 04:32 PM~6125029
> *i've heard people say that, I never dream of dying, I don't think....
> *


well i've had dreams of getting killed.. since i was 22, all end the same.. me shot and dead.. then i wake up suddenly. so guess its not true.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 7 2006, 04:29 PM~6125013
> *living in the country :thumbsup: you can make all the noise and throw all the parties you want ... ride 4 wheelers work on 10 cars ... whatever ... it don't matter ... :biggrin:
> *



true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me.. once a female woke me up..and said "who the hell are you calling a pussy ass bitch in your dreams?"... 

lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 7 2006, 03:34 PM~6125048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 04:40 PM~6125091
> *ever dream you were falling?  heard stuff about that too, some say, they actually fall off the bed, lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dreams of falling? that sounds gay.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 04:40 PM~6125091
> *ever dream you were falling?  heard stuff about that too, some say, they actually fall off the bed, lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



heard that dreams about falling is you coming back to your body.... after floating around in some other dimension.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

michael is gonna kill me for telling you guys, but once i woke up in the middle of the night and he was standing next to the bed, kinda over me, and i was like wth are you doing and he mumbled something about hte baby (our son was maybe 4mths. at the time and slept w/us) I looked around and was like omg where's alex, where's the baby, looked over the side of the bed where michael was standing and the baby was sound asleep on the floor, I picked him up and MIchael was like "what are you doing, why did you put him in the box, in the drawer" i started freaking out like "wth is wrong w/you" he snapped out of it and was like "huh? what are you talking about" after asking him 20 questions, I figured out he had been sleep walking, but he was dreaming that I had took our baby and stuck him in a shoebox and put him in a drawer....all the while in reality he took our baby out of bed and placed him on the floor kinda under the bed.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 7 2006, 03:41 PM~6125100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hadn't heard that one.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 04:48 PM~6125139
> *michael is gonna kill me for telling you guys, but once i woke up in the middle of the night and he was standing next to the bed, kinda over me, and i was like wth are you doing and he mumbled something about hte baby (our son was maybe 4mths. at the time and slept w/us) I looked around and was like omg where's alex, where's the baby, looked over the side of the bed where michael was standing and the baby was sound asleep on the floor, I picked him up and MIchael was like "what are you doing, why did you put him in the box, in the drawer" i started freaking out like "wth is wrong w/you" he snapped out of it and was like "huh? what are you talking about"  after asking him 20 questions, I figured out he had been sleep walking, but he was dreaming that I had took our baby and stuck him in a shoebox and put him in a drawer....all the while in reality he took our baby out of bed and placed him on the floor kinda under the bed.....
> *


my younger uncle, use to sleep walk.. found his ass in living room standing on tv, talking about "imma be late, imma be late".. he'd also just sit up in his bed, and start talking about shit that made no sense.. after awhile i learned best thing to do is yell at em.. "stfu and go to sleep" and in his sleep he'd reply "ok ok fucker" and go bad to bed.. and wake in morning not remembering any of it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2006, 11:14 AM~6123670
> *Thirsty Thursday!!!! Is it 3 o'clock yet?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 05:22 PM~6125483
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


yeah, thats how my uncles eyes looked when he walked in his sleep.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 04:05 PM~6125846
> *yeah, thats how my uncles eyes looked when he walked in his sleep.
> *


duno what u talkin about i skipped about 4 pages of all the mumbo jumbo.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 7 2006, 12:28 PM~6124165
> *here is what Im talking about.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



if you dont buy it tell her to sell it to me...(for the same low price of course) I want some land in the country...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 06:06 PM~6125853
> *duno what u talkin about i skipped about 4 pages of all the mumbo jumbo.
> *


nothing. nevermind.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 12:58 PM~6124380
> *count me in. i'll bring rifle in case theres ghosts.
> *



forget the ghosts shoot some deer


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 7 2006, 01:05 PM~6124427
> *:uh:
> 
> when i got off tues, he had washed clothes, dishes and was in the middle of folding the laundry, I was shocked, I didn't think he even knew where the laundry room was, lol
> *


LOL That's wrong, I would be mad is my wife told a bunch of ppl if I did any of this shit.....You making him look like a sissy(IMO)


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2006, 06:23 PM~6125980
> *LOL  That's wrong,  I would be mad is my wife told a bunch of ppl if I did any of this shit.....You making him look like a sissy(IMO)
> *



foo you already off? man we had to set FOUR big ass units today in westchase. removed the old ones and the curbs and set the new ones in :ugh: 

i got a nice tan too. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 7 2006, 04:29 PM~6126023
> *foo you already off?  man we had to set FOUR big ass units today in westchase.  removed the old ones and the curbs and set the new ones in :ugh:
> 
> i got a nice tan too. :biggrin:
> *


you scared of a little work sucka


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 06:34 PM~6126049
> *you scared of a little work sucka
> *



little work is an understatement neegrodomus :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

that was a fukin big job...OT like a mug...My truck is in the shop so i'm getting pick up and dropped til it's ready.... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2006, 04:42 PM~6126118
> *that was a fukin big job...OT like a mug...My truck is in the shop so i'm getting pick up and dropped til it's ready.... :angry:
> *


ot is a m/f. once november comes around we gonna get bus as fuck. ot is good but uncle sams like to rip new assholes with that shit.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 04:34 PM~6126049
> *you scared of a little work sucka
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 04:44 PM~6126129
> *ot is a m/f.  once november comes around we gonna get bus as fuck.  ot is good but uncle sams like to rip new assholes with that shit.
> *



that's why you add some xtra hours to your job to make up what he takes, I think for the winter we gonna get some out of town jobs  laters going to watch the NFL kick off game


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2006, 06:45 PM~6126142
> *that's why you add some xtra hours to your job to make up what he takes,  I think for the  winter we gonna get some out of town jobs   laters going to watch the NFL kick off game
> *



ha, that and now i claim kids homie :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 7 2006, 04:50 PM~6126171
> *ha, that and now i claim kids homie :biggrin:
> *


nices and nephews work too :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2006, 06:51 PM~6126182
> *nices and nephews work too :0
> *



does the six-fo' in the garage count? it sucks up alotta money... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2006, 06:16 PM~6125932
> *forget the ghosts shoot some deer
> *


this is kind of rifle i got, hk sl8-1 .223.. there wouldnt be anything left of the deer.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 05:58 PM~6126538
> *this is kind of rifle i got, hk sl8-1 .223..  there wouldnt be anything left of the deer.
> 
> 
> ...



that's what i'm talking about :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2006, 06:11 PM~6125893
> *if you dont buy it  tell her to sell it to me...(for the same low price of course) I want some land in the country...
> *



ok


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 05:58 PM~6126538
> *this is kind of rifle i got, hk sl8-1 .223..  there wouldnt be anything left of the deer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for 713 ridaz..
lol...so whos tailgate is next.. i need da practice


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

MINE :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2006, 08:17 PM~6127458
> *MINE :biggrin:
> *


4 real.. if u down.. holla at me.. it a good way for me to practice..its the only way im a get better ya know


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2006, 08:07 PM~6127390
> *for 713 ridaz..
> lol...so whos tailgate is next.. i need da practice
> 
> ...


  looking good


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2006, 08:18 PM~6127472
> *4 real.. if u down.. holla at me.. it a good way for me to practice..its the only way im a get better ya know
> *



i need to get some molding done 1st


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

need to sell asap,,,got a bumper kit,,and rim,,will fit g bodys,caddys,and maybe other cars,,serious buyers please call me at 832 860-0088


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2006, 09:05 PM~6127806
> *i need to get some molding done 1st
> *


what kind of molding.. might be able to assist you there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, *sixty8imp*


back at work?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 7 2006, 04:17 PM~6125427
> *my younger uncle, use to sleep walk.. found his ass in living room standing on tv, talking about "imma be late, imma be late"..  he'd also just sit up in his bed, and start talking about shit that made no sense..  after awhile i learned best thing to do is yell at em.. "stfu and go to sleep"  and in his sleep he'd reply "ok ok fucker" and go bad to bed..  and wake in morning not remembering any of it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2006, 05:23 PM~6125980
> *LOL  That's wrong,  I would be mad is my wife told a bunch of ppl if I did any of this shit.....You making him look like a sissy(IMO)
> *


I see it as something a man should/would be proud of, believe me he wasn't doing it for me, he was doing it for himself, everyman should be able to do for himself and vice versa......I hate, hate, H-A-T-E, taking out the trash, but I will when I have to.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup hny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2006, 08:10 AM~6129844
> *sup hny
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Whos goin to the Toyota center tonight for Carlos Mencia? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2006, 07:15 AM~6129861
> *Whos goin to the Toyota center tonight for Carlos Mencia? :cheesy:
> *


no one get to work


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2006, 09:16 AM~6129864
> *no one get to work
> *


I am working asshole! 


Ken, too cheap to buy tickets???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

not me. i dont really like mencia.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2006, 09:57 AM~6130015
> *:roflmao:
> 
> not me. i dont really like mencia.
> *


He cracks me up b/c no race is safe... He tells it like it is!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 8 2006, 09:01 AM~6129815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


juan villareal is funnier. mencia's jokes get old. lost respect for him too, after getting hitched with white gurl. and after seeing him on cribs, i was dissapointed.. not 1 low low.. just benz and buncha choppers.. seems like he just follows fads..suprised i aint see a DONK in his driveway.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

he is gonna get his but kicked by Joe Rogan...


[REPOST] :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

wut up miggas :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 8 2006, 10:04 AM~6130054
> *
> juan villareal is funnier.  mencia's jokes get old. lost respect for him too, after getting hitched with white gurl.  and after seeing him on cribs, i was dissapointed..  not 1 low low..  just benz and buncha choppers..  seems like he just follows fads..suprised i aint see a DONK in his driveway.
> *


Whats wrong with that?? Thats how we got Ken..... If I have kids of my own They'll be half breeds too. Im a guerro ya know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2006, 10:15 AM~6130119
> *Whats wrong with that?? Thats how we got Ken..... If I have kids of my own They'll be half breeds too. Im a guerro ya know.
> *


dunno.. i just aint attracted to white gurls.. gimme a latina with some big boobs and wide in da hips.. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2006, 09:15 AM~6130119
> *Whats wrong with that?? Thats how we got Ken..... If I have kids of my own They'll be half breeds too. Im a guerro ya know.
> *


the white man trying to keep a migga down :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 8 2006, 10:16 AM~6130129
> *dunno..  i just aint attracted to white gurls..  gimme a latina with some big boobs and wide in da hips..  :biggrin:
> *


I love long black hair  A tight shelf lil flaca booty and a camel tow from hell!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 8 2006, 10:17 AM~6130131
> *the white man trying to keep a migga down :biggrin:
> *


Im sorry you feel that way bro


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2006, 08:19 AM~6130139
> *I love long black hair   A tight shelf lil flaca booty and a camel tow from hell!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


umm camel toe...
yum


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2006, 10:20 AM~6130149
> *umm camel toe...
> yum
> *


pink taco  :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2006, 09:20 AM~6130143
> *Im sorry you feel that way bro
> *


 :uh: you aint taking this serious are you?




its friday lighten up, have an extra beer :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2006, 10:20 AM~6130143
> *Im sorry you feel that way bro
> *


"you all trying to chingalay me?"

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2006, 08:23 AM~6130165
> *pink taco   :biggrin:
> *


umm ..
i gotta shit..
and off to the paint store i go


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 8 2006, 10:25 AM~6130184
> *:uh: you aint taking this serious are you?
> its friday lighten up, have an extra beer :biggrin:
> *


Oh ya...... Beer is waiting for me i get off in 2 hours


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 8 2006, 10:26 AM~6130192
> *"you all trying to chingalay me?"
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Thats what the guys at work tell me everyday!

























J/k They all say im the only white mexican they know... LOL!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 09:28 AM~6130202
> *:biggrin:
> *



OMGosh, remember what that dream I had a couple of weeks back? well Michael just called me and said Ernesto was there freaking out saying they think they have a ghost in their house for real, that their 2 yr. old son chris was telling htem last night that their was a man there and that he didn't want Alesha there (his mom) and when they asked what he looked like chris said the man's nose was bleeding.......the previous owner died from an aneurism :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 09:11 AM~6130096
> *he is gonna get his but kicked by Joe Rogan...
> [REPOST] :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2006, 08:59 AM~6130028
> *He cracks me up b/c no race is safe... He tells it like it is!
> *


i liked him when he was doing standup with mike robles on that one latin comedy show.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 11:13 AM~6130428
> *OMGosh, remember what that dream I had a couple of weeks back?  well Michael just called me and said Ernesto was there freaking out saying they think they have a ghost in their house for real, that their 2 yr. old son chris was telling htem last night that their was a man there and that he didn't want Alesha there (his mom) and when they asked what he looked like chris said the man's nose was bleeding.......the previous owner died from an aneurism :0
> *




address?

I smell a ghost hunting party coming on... :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2006, 11:16 AM~6130450
> *i liked him when he was doing standup with mike robles on that one latin comedy show.
> *


gabriel iglesias cracks me up.. be here in october at improv. 

www.fluffyguy.com


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 10:19 AM~6130473
> *address?
> 
> I smell a ghost hunting party coming on...  :0  :0
> *



You know it!!! It may be nothing but I asked if I could set up two camcorders over night, we'll see, they live in Hearne which is about 15 minutes north of Bryan.

not sure if I want to spend the night there or not, I know Michael won't, ol' scary ass! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 10:34 AM~6130549
> *You know it!!!  It may be nothing but I asked if I could set up two camcorders over night, we'll see, they live in Hearne which is about 15 minutes north of Bryan.
> 
> not sure if I want to spend the night there or not, I know Michael won't, ol' scary ass! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 11:34 AM~6130549
> *You know it!!!  It may be nothing but I asked if I could set up two camcorders over night, we'll see, they live in Hearne which is about 15 minutes north of Bryan.
> 
> not sure if I want to spend the night there or not, I know Michael won't, ol' scary ass! :biggrin:
> *



THE OFFICIAL LIL GHOST HUNTER SOCIETY is now open for business. 


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 10:34 AM~6130549
> *You know it!!!  It may be nothing but I asked if I could set up two camcorders over night, we'll see, they live in Hearne which is about 15 minutes north of Bryan.
> 
> not sure if I want to spend the night there or not, I know Michael won't, ol' scary ass! :biggrin:
> *


you got that right.....ole scary ass didnt even want to go to the tracks in San Antone


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im back.. whats did i miss.. besides honey wearing no chonies...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 11:13 AM~6130428
> *OMGosh, remember what that dream I had a couple of weeks back?  well Michael just called me and said Ernesto was there freaking out saying they think they have a ghost in their house for real, that their 2 yr. old son chris was telling htem last night that their was a man there and that he didn't want Alesha there (his mom) and when they asked what he looked like chris said the man's nose was bleeding.......the previous owner died from an aneurism :0
> *



I still say those are demons, not ghosts... :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 11:26 AM~6130857
> *I still say those are demons, not ghosts...  :dunno:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 8 2006, 10:51 AM~6130650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saved it, I've only told you a small piece of the very, very long story ernesto relayed to michael, actually, I talked to Ernesto myself, if what he says is TRUE then their house is definitely haunted
:0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 11:26 AM~6130857
> *I still say those are demons, not ghosts...  :dunno:
> *


 and i still think for everything there is an opposite, what would the opposite be for demons? angels?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 12:30 PM~6130882
> *I forgot about that, I tried to talk him into staying the night at that house in hearne and he was like, hell no, I won't even go over to his house from now on much less stay there,
> I saved it, I've only told you a small piece of the very, very long story ernesto relayed to michael, actually, I talked to Ernesto myself, if what he says is TRUE then their house is definitely haunted
> :0
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 11:30 AM~6130882
> *I forgot about that, I tried to talk him into staying the night at that house in hearne and he was like, hell no, I won't even go over to his house from now on much less stay there,
> I saved it, I've only told you a small piece of the very, very long story ernesto relayed to michael, actually, I talked to Ernesto myself, if what he says is TRUE then their house is definitely haunted
> :0
> *


details please


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 12:32 PM~6130891
> *and i still think for everything there is an opposite, what would the opposite be for demons?  angels?
> *



maybe... 

Im sure not everything has manifested itself yet... :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Ernesto said that when their son chris (2yr. old) told them about the man in the house he was saying the man didn't like momma, that he wanted momma to leave and Ernesto said he jumped up and started yelling out loud that whoever was in their house need to get the f*** out of their house and then chris said, "daddy your making him mad, the cuqui is mad at you" Ernesto said he felt something cold just go right through him and then Chris said ahhhh, he's peeing on the tv and Ernesto said right then the tv started smoking (big screen) and then popped








the tv wasn't even on


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

This all happened last night, Alicia woke up w/bruises all over her this morning :ugh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

don't get me wrong, this all sounds a little "farfetched" to me, not that I think they are lying or anything but still, I've only heard of "subtle hauntings"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 11:03 AM~6130719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 11:42 AM~6130955
> *don't get me wrong, this all sounds a little "farfetched" to me, not that I think they are lying or anything but still, I've only heard of "subtle hauntings"
> *


i got my proton pack ready


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 11:40 AM~6130939
> *This all happened last night, Alicia woke up w/bruises all over her this morning :ugh:
> *


i belive you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 12:42 PM~6130955
> *don't get me wrong, this all sounds a little "farfetched" to me, not that I think they are lying or anything but still, I've only heard of "subtle hauntings"
> *



thats your new assignment... chronicle and record your findings, get some video of this and post it for us to review. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 8 2006, 11:48 AM~6130988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, got it, got it, will do........how exactly will I post? my camcorders are 8mm each


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2006, 11:07 AM~6130747
> *im back.. whats did i miss.. besides honey wearing no chonies...
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 12:48 PM~6130988
> *i got my proton pack ready
> *



wheres slimer ?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 12:52 PM~6131006
> *and what exactly does that do?  was that from ghostbusters?  they used to put the ghosts in containers or something right?  sorry, it's been awhile
> hhhhmmmm.........sounds like you have something to base that comment on..... :scrutinize:  personal experience perhaps?
> ok, got it, got it, will do........how exactly will I post?  my camcorders are 8mm each
> *



huh... no digital? Cant you digitize it to your computer?

if you can, upload it to youtube.com or something....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

honestly i wan to go up there this weekend now....me and a few guys set up some cams and stuff and see what we can get.......? hook it up alac


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 11:52 AM~6131006
> *hhhhmmmm.........sounds like you have something to base that comment on..... :scrutinize:  personal experience perhaps?
> *



yea, but it would take to long to reply....maybe one day i'll type it up and paste it on here. It has to do with diffrent levels of witchcraft and the way they use it to do harm on somebody..........long story


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 12:55 PM~6131028
> *honestly i wan to go up there this weekend now....me and a few guys set up some cams and stuff and see what we can get.......? hook it up alac
> *



lets do it... wait, these people dont want a bunch of nutcase ghost hunters in their house or property... 

Im down. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 8 2006, 11:55 AM~6131022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this weekend probably won't be good, b/c they got that fiesta to get ready for and then next weekend is the austin one, let me call ernesto, see what he says, probably gonna kill me for putting his business out there :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 11:58 AM~6131048
> *lets do it... wait, these people dont want a bunch of nutcase ghost hunters in their house or property...
> 
> Im down. :biggrin:
> *


im so serious man......im down and my cuz wants to go to.........i got the cam and poss a thermal one.....we need a recorder to see if we can hear anything..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 01:01 PM~6131061
> *im so serious man......im down and my cuz wants to go to.........i got the cam and poss a thermal one.....we need a recorder to see if we can hear anything..
> *




I have my little girls "_princess sing along radio with mic_" will that help? 


:roflmao: 


Ill go, once Ernesto says its cool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 11:38 AM~6130932
> *Ernesto said that when their son chris (2yr. old) told them about the man in the house he was saying the man didn't like momma, that he wanted momma to leave and Ernesto said he jumped up and started yelling out loud that whoever was in their house need to get the f*** out of their house and then chris said, "daddy your making him mad, the cuqui is mad at you" Ernesto said he felt something cold just go right through him and then Chris said ahhhh, he's peeing on the tv and Ernesto said right then the tv started smoking (big screen) and then popped
> the tv wasn't even on
> *


oh hell no. fk that. id be moving that night.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 12:04 PM~6131075
> *I have my little girls "princess sing along radio with mic" will that help?
> :roflmao:
> Ill go, once Ernesto says its cool.
> *


lol......u mean ur princess sing along radio :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 01:04 PM~6131078
> *lol......u mean ur princess sing along radio :0
> *



you got me... :biggrin: 






:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 12:01 PM~6131061
> *im so serious man......im down and my cuz wants to go to.........i got the cam and poss a thermal one.....we need a recorder to see if we can hear anything..
> *


yall sound like the mexican blair witch project.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 12:04 PM~6131075
> *I have my little girls "princess sing along radio with mic" will that help?
> :roflmao:
> Ill go, once Ernesto says its cool.
> *


aw :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2006, 01:13 PM~6131095
> *yall sound like the mexican blair witch project.
> *



John is gonna be running around with the camera pointed towards himself, out of breath... :roflmao: tripping over crap.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone going to ToC tonight? Provok?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 12:14 PM~6131101
> *John is gonna be running around with the camera pointed towards himself, out of breath...  :roflmao: tripping over crap.
> *


AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA!!!!! 

YOU ARE A DAYUM FOOL!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 8 2006, 12:32 PM~6131199
> *Anyone going to ToC tonight? Provok?
> *


i was there last friday and made a dayum fool of myself. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2006, 01:35 PM~6131212
> *AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA!!!!!
> 
> YOU ARE A DAYUM FOOL!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 8 2006, 12:01 PM~6131061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ernesto sez its cool


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 01:39 PM~6131234
> *ernesto sez its cool
> *



its on then?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 12:39 PM~6131234
> *ernesto sez its cool
> *



huh?!?!?!? how the hell is gonna tell you before he tells me?!?!?!?!?! :angry: 



just kidding, I'll probably change my mind before then anyways :ugh: you guys doing tomorrow or que? bring sick life so you guys can cruise in the parade on Sunday, lol :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

So you scared now or what John


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 01:45 PM~6131280
> *huh?!?!?!?  how the hell is gonna tell you before he tells me?!?!?!?!?!  :angry:
> just kidding, I'll probably change my mind before then anyways :ugh: you guys doing tomorrow or que?  bring sick life so you guys can cruise in the parade on Sunday, lol :biggrin:
> *




meidosa :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 12:50 PM~6131309
> *meidosa :biggrin:
> *



I'm just kidding, I'm already there......got vip seating....w/koolaid


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 12:39 PM~6131229
> *uh-huh, and you were laughing your ass off when i called michael a scary ass, lol :biggrin:
> 
> isn't the girl the last one left at the end of that movie?  I remember her talking to the camera w/snot running down her face :barf: I couldn't watch the entire thing, got motion sickness from all the moving of the camera
> *


well yea i was laughing cause i didnt know all that happened!! now im on michael's side. :biggrin: 

yea that was that movie.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Sep 8 2006, 12:52 PM~6131322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you want to come to monica? Michael's grandma lives down the road from them, you can chill there and watch novela's w/her :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Roll call for LIL Ghost hunter Society's first field trip...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 12:55 PM~6131350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



call provok, see if we can get some shirts made so we at least look official......i'll print labels for now  I'm gonna be there as soon as ya'll tell me when, if it's gonna be awhile, I'm still gonna go by there this weekend, scope the house out for myself.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 12:54 PM~6131338
> *you want to come to monica?  Michael's grandma lives down the road from them, you can chill there and watch novela's w/her :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

no thank you!!! ill be happy with all the stuff yall have to report back to LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 12:55 PM~6131350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Monica, I think we might need a secretary, know of anyone that might be interested?????? :0 



j/k


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 01:58 PM~6131381
> *Hey Monica, I think we might need a secretary, know of anyone that might be interested?????? :0
> j/k
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Will you guys be searching for La Llorona too? I know some peeps who sware they've seen her.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 8 2006, 02:03 PM~6131415
> *Will you guys be searching for La Llorona too? I know some peeps who sware they've seen her.
> 
> 
> ...




yesssssss!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 01:06 PM~6131441
> *yesssssss!
> *



I put that lil ghost society symbol on myspace page, people are gonna be like "wth is that?" lol 




haters.... :ugh: 

the bad part is if we do this, we are ALL amateurs.....ghost will probably have to hit us upside the head to get our attention b/c we'll be too busy scarying each other


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 02:10 PM~6131466
> *I put that lil ghost society symbol on myspace page, people are gonna be like "wth is that?" lol
> haters.... :ugh:
> 
> ...



you know it...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok im in.......who else?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 02:11 PM~6131477
> *ok im in.......who else?
> *


:wave: 

set a date and time.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 01:11 PM~6131477
> *ok im in.......who else?
> *



W-H-E-N????!?!?!?!??! AND WHO'S BRINGING WHAT????? I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING TO DO OR SOME KIND OF RESPONSIBILITY SO THAT WE TAKE THIS SERIOUS......WE'RE GONNA BE JOKING AROUND ANYWAYS BUT IF THAT IS ALL SOMEONE IS GOING FOR THEN THEY SHOULDN'T DO IT, KNOW WHAT I MEAN?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 01:13 PM~6131490
> *:wave:
> 
> set a date and time.
> *


tonight we leave around 8 30


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 02:13 PM~6131496
> *tonight we leave around 8 30
> *



why not sat night? Union meeting tonight.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 01:13 PM~6131495
> *W-H-E-N????!?!?!?!??!  AND WHO'S BRINGING WHAT?????  I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING TO DO OR SOME KIND OF RESPONSIBILITY SO THAT WE TAKE THIS SERIOUS......WE'RE GONNA BE JOKING AROUND ANYWAYS BUT IF THAT IS ALL SOMEONE IS GOING FOR THEN THEY SHOULDN'T DO IT, KNOW WHAT I MEAN?
> *


john-pics
ellie - evp recording
cathy-video
monica- making sandwiches
?????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 02:13 PM~6131495
> *W-H-E-N????!?!?!?!??!  AND WHO'S BRINGING WHAT?????  I THINK EVERYONE SHOULD HAVE SOMETHING TO DO OR SOME KIND OF RESPONSIBILITY SO THAT WE TAKE THIS SERIOUS......WE'RE GONNA BE JOKING AROUND ANYWAYS BUT IF THAT IS ALL SOMEONE IS GOING FOR THEN THEY SHOULDN'T DO IT, KNOW WHAT I MEAN?
> *



true


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 01:15 PM~6131508
> *why not sat night?  Union meeting tonight.
> *


well if you look at the cycles for the moons rotation tomorrow will be a bad night for the paranormal because there will be a small shadow cast.....tonight is ideal


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 8 2006, 01:13 PM~6131496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROYAL TOUCH MEETING TOO TOMORROW NIGHT WOULD BE BETTER IN MY OPINION TOO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 02:16 PM~6131525
> *well if you look at the cycles for the moons rotation tomorrow will be a bad night for the paranormal because there will be a small shadow cast.....tonight is ideal
> *



:twak:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 01:15 PM~6131509
> *john-pics
> ellie - evp recording
> cathy-video
> ...


YOU MEAN "PRINCESS RECORDINGS" LOL

FYI, MONICA, I PREFER TURKEY AND PROVOLONE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 01:16 PM~6131525
> *well if you look at the cycles for the moons rotation tomorrow will be a bad night for the paranormal because there will be a small shadow cast.....tonight is ideal
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 02:15 PM~6131509
> *john-pics
> ellie - evp recording
> cathy-video
> ...



all i have for that is a small voice recorder, nothing with a good mic.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

SORRY JOHN, ERNESTO SAID TOMORROW, HE'S OFF SUNDAY, HE SAID THAT HE HAD LUNCH W/HIS WIFE AND SHE ASKED WHY HE WAS ALL DRESSED UP W/ALL HIS JEWELRY ON AND HE WAS LIKE, I AIN'T GOING BACK HOME, I'LL PICK THE KIDS UP FROM SCHOOL BUT I'M COMING BACK TO BRYAN TILL YOU GET OFF OF WORK, I AIN'T GOING BACK



LOL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I HAVE TWO CAMCORDERS, I'LL BE SURE TO CHARGE THE BATTERIES TONIGHT, YOU GUYS SHOULD BRING DIGITAL CAMERAS TO TAKE RANDOM PICS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so tomorrow night? Ill call you laters John...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 8 2006, 01:31 PM~6131650
> *so tomorrow night? Ill call you laters John...
> *


orale holla...i got the digi with the night vision


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

WE STILL NEED A VOICE RECORDER

NO ONE KNOWS ANYONE THAT HAS ONE?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT HEX? THINK HE'LL BE INTERESTED? USEFUL?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 12:58 PM~6131381
> *Hey Monica, I think we might need a secretary, know of anyone that might be interested?????? :0
> j/k
> *


 :buttkick: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 01:10 PM~6131466
> *I put that lil ghost society symbol on myspace page, people are gonna be like "wth is that?" lol
> haters.... :ugh:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i can just imagine all of yall out there. it ALMOST makes me wanna come out just to get a good laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 01:15 PM~6131509
> *john-pics
> ellie - evp recording
> cathy-video
> ...


OH HELL NO!!! :angry: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 01:18 PM~6131538
> *YOU MEAN "PRINCESS RECORDINGS" LOL
> 
> FYI, MONICA, I PREFER TURKEY AND PROVOLONE
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:twak:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2006, 01:39 PM~6131701
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i can just imagine all of yall out there. it ALMOST makes me wanna come out just to get a good laugh. :biggrin:
> *



See what I mean, already.....


you should come, Michael said he'll go, and stay outside and won't stay for long....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2006, 02:40 PM~6131715
> *OH HELL YES!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 01:41 PM~6131735
> *See what I mean, already.....
> you should come, Michael said he'll go, and stay outside and won't stay for long....
> *


im too chicken! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2006, 01:40 PM~6131715
> *OH HELL NO!!!  :angry:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

when there is something strange in your neighborhood.........who you gonna call?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm working on getting a voice recorder so Ellie won't have to fight w/his daughter for the princess one..... :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 02:26 PM~6132043
> *I'm working on getting a voice recorder so Ellie won't have to fight w/his daughter for the princess one..... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and you know he really wanted to use his


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 02:27 PM~6132051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  and you know he really wanted to use his
> *



that would be funny on camera, see ellie walking around w/the pink microphone, "is there anyone here that would like to speak w/us" :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 02:30 PM~6132087
> *that would be funny on camera, see ellie walking around w/the pink microphone, "is there anyone here that would like to speak w/us"  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

what time do you think you guys will be coming, are ya'll gonna want to follow us up there from here (bryan) or just meet us in Hearne?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 02:51 PM~6132218
> *what time do  you think you guys will be coming, are ya'll gonna want to follow us up there from here (bryan) or just meet us in Hearne?
> *


prob follow of course...as for a time joe no se


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

staying the night or just a couple of hours?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 04:00 PM~6132299
> *prob follow of course...as for a time joe no se
> *



answer your phone migga.... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2006, 08:15 AM~6130119
> *Whats wrong with that?? Thats how we got Ken..... If I have kids of my own They'll be half breeds too. Im a guerro ya know.
> *


hey retardo my mom is from mex, not my dad :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 8 2006, 01:17 PM~6131966
> *when there is something strange in your neighborhood.........who you gonna call?
> *


dezz nutss


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2006, 04:47 PM~6133287
> *dezz nutss
> *


good job.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

all these miggas yakkin bout ghosts n shit. i dont fuk wit em, im too skurrd :ugh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2006, 04:47 PM~6133287
> *dezz nutss
> *


The LIL KID is learning


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Whats up Mr. Hennessy.


----------



## COKEandHENNESSY (Aug 2, 2006)

uffin:hopper still comin soon.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COKEandHENNESSY_@Sep 8 2006, 06:52 PM~6134034
> *uffin:hopper still comin soon.
> *


Put the coke and hennessy down and check your messages


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up peeps... Whats going down tomorrow night??????? I havent gone out in a while and feel like doing something!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> Whats up peeps... Whats going down tomorrow night??????? I havent gone out in a while and feel like doing something!!!!!
> [/quote
> i thought we still had a curfew in baytown? :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 8 2006, 09:38 PM~6134369
> *i thought we still had a curfew in baytown?  :biggrin:
> *


no nikka! I maybe under 21, but i party my ass off!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 8 2006, 09:42 PM~6134388
> *no nikka! I maybe under 21, but i party my ass off!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 8 2006, 07:42 PM~6134388
> *no nikka! I maybe under 21, but i party my ass off!
> *


He drinks that Chrome til the break of dawn just ask Latin


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 8 2006, 09:42 PM~6134388
> *no nikka! I maybe under 21, but i party my ass off!
> *


didnt u get a dwi on ur bike? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos going to vegas show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 03:30 PM~6132087
> *that would be funny on camera, see ellie walking around w/the pink microphone, "is there anyone here that would like to speak w/us"  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 8 2006, 10:18 PM~6134675
> *He drinks that Chrome til the break of dawn just ask Latin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 8 2006, 07:42 PM~6134388
> *no nikka! I maybe under 21, but i party my ass off!
> *


youngin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint tonight autozone night??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2006, 10:20 PM~6128295
> *what kind of molding.. might be able to assist you there
> *



Doors, cab, and the truck bed


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2006, 07:10 AM~6129842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I see it as something a man should/would be proud of, believe me he wasn't doing it for me, he was doing it for himself, everyman should be able to do for himself and vice versa......I hate, hate, H-A-T-E, taking out the trash, but I will when I have to.
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 8 2006, 09:28 AM~6130528
> *gabriel iglesias cracks me up..  be here in october at improv.
> 
> www.fluffyguy.com
> *



damn last i saw him was with liv4lac :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 8 2006, 08:41 PM~6134816
> *whos going to vegas show
> *



ME :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2006, 10:07 AM~6130747
> *im back.. whats did i miss.. besides honey wearing no chonies...
> *



prove it :cheesy: pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Sep 8 2006, 10:18 PM~6134675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: only 20 and lovin it.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

just got done needs to be cleared but that will come......... :biggrin: 
and gotta give it up to my boy SIC713 AKA DARKNESSfor putten it down..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

looks good he is doing my tailgate to my truck also im sure he will post pics when he is done


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 9 2006, 04:32 PM~6137936
> *looks good he is doing my tailgate to my truck also im sure he will post pics when he is done
> *


ty and yes hes got skills,hell be doing more to mine but i gotta keep the money hide from the wife :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sup Zar see you spying :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HELLO H-TOWN
HOWS EVERYBODY FOR THOSE THAT KNOW JOHN *AKA* ARCHANGEL NOW HE'S DOING FINE...... BUT HE STILL AT HERMAN HOSP HE MAYBE COMING HOME WED 9/12/06 IF EVERYTHINGS GOES OK.......


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 9 2006, 05:23 PM~6138169
> *HELLO H-TOWN
> HOWS EVERYBODY FOR THOSE THAT KNOW JOHN *AKA* ARCHANGEL NOW HE'S DOING FINE...... BUT HE STILL AT HERMAN HOSP HE MAYBE COMING HOME WED 9/12/06 IF EVERYTHINGS GOES OK.......
> *


gr8 to hear we got him in our paryers......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 9 2006, 04:54 PM~6138032
> *sup Zar see you spying  :biggrin:
> *


sup mayne, not spying, just reading the ghost stories, lol......


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 9 2006, 06:35 PM~6139202
> *sup mayne, not spying, just reading the ghost stories, lol......
> *


yea read those yesterday did john and them go out there afterall?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Sep 9 2006, 10:00 AM~6136919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup... ur tailgate is cursed


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

texans about to start.. wonder how bad that offensive line gets run over all day.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

mac gregor park?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 10 2006, 12:49 PM~6141934
> *mac gregor park?
> *



:uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 10 2006, 11:01 AM~6141725
> *texans about to start..  wonder how bad that offensive line gets run over all day.
> *


HALFTIME 3 SACKS... EAGLES 14-TEXANS- 10..SEE HOW TH EREST OF THE GAME GOES....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

21 10, damn texans really suck.. they gonna regret not drafting reggie bush for years and years..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Id rather watch Tigres vs. veracruz... :cheesy: 

Tigres = :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

carr has no brain, he needs someone to show him exactly what play to run, no on the field presence.... no leadership... he stinks... 
[REPOST FROM LAST YEAR]

put Rosenfels in or whatever his name is!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 10 2006, 02:41 PM~6142443
> *carr has no brain, he needs someone to show him exactly what play to run, no on the field presence.... no leadership... he stinks...
> [REPOST FROM LAST YEAR]
> 
> ...


but they kept him instead of getting vince young so carr is sucken someone the right way


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any 1997 issues of Low Times? 


Chuca, where you at? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 10 2006, 05:14 PM~6143263
> *Does anyone have any 1997 issues of Low Times?
> Chuca, where you at?  :biggrin:
> *


i might have some. take some diggin around closet.. 

why?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 10 2006, 05:46 PM~6143441
> *i might have some.  take some diggin around closet..
> 
> why?
> *



Friend of mine posed for a spread in there :biggrin: . She said it was a baby blue 64 impala...


:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 10 2006, 07:16 PM~6143984
> *Friend of mine posed for a spread in there  :biggrin: . She said it was a baby blue 64 impala...
> :0  :0
> *


i'll take look, and get back to you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 10 2006, 07:25 PM~6144031
> *i'll take look, and get back to you.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sure it was 97'? cause of few i found.. oldest is newspaper style one, march/april 99'.. i did fine an sep/oct 99' issue.. that features a 62' baby blue impala drop top, with chic wearing chrome looking bikini. model is sonia canales


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 10 2006, 07:39 PM~6144131
> *sure it was 97'?  cause of few i found.. oldest is newspaper style one, march/april 99'..  i did fine an sep/oct 99' issue.. that features a 62' baby blue impala drop top, with chic wearing chrome looking bikini. model is sonia canales
> *



nah. her name is Isela may go by Rosa though. :scrutinize: 

said she was wearing a white and navy blue 2 piece... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 10 2006, 07:44 PM~6144169
> *nah. her name is Isela may go by Rosa though.  :scrutinize:
> 
> said she was wearing a white and navy blue 2 piece...  :dunno:
> *


then nope,cause oldest issue i got is 99'.. u got pic of this isela/rosa chic? 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 10 2006, 07:45 PM~6144179
> *then nope,cause oldest issue i got is 99'..  u got pic of this isela/rosa chic?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



she is sending me some modeling pics tomorrow... :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 10 2006, 06:39 PM~6144131
> *sure it was 97'?  cause of few i found.. oldest is newspaper style one, march/april 99'..  i did fine an sep/oct 99' issue.. that features a 62' baby blue impala drop top, with chic wearing chrome looking bikini. model is sonia canales
> *


yup i got all of 2000 and 1 of 1999 the rest is like newspaper


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

had to go check....inside the mag its got a page where you could order past issues, and it only goes back to #1 July/August 98

i think this is when it came out in magazine form.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 10 2006, 07:49 PM~6144217
> *had to go check....inside the mag its got a page where you could order past issues, and it only goes back to #1 July/August 98
> *



she really didnt know when it was printed she said she didnt get a copy, but she saw it. maybe the shoot was in late 97 nov-dec but printed later...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 10 2006, 05:44 PM~6144169
> *nah. her name is Isela may go by Rosa though.  :scrutinize:
> 
> said she was wearing a white and navy blue 2 piece...  :dunno:
> *


thats my ex!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2006, 07:51 PM~6144239
> *thats my ex!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 10 2006, 05:52 PM~6144242
> *:uh:
> *


?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2006, 07:55 PM~6144271
> *?
> *


nothing, im bored.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2006, 07:51 PM~6144239
> *thats my ex!
> *




:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 10 2006, 06:00 PM~6144301
> *:0
> *


tell her to give me a call its been a while


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2006, 08:06 PM~6144307
> *tell her to give me a call its been a while
> *



ok...


she said you owe her back child support...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 10 2006, 06:07 PM~6144310
> *ok...
> she said you owe her back child support...
> *


tell her get in line..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

better yet tell her i died in a car wreck...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I just told her you wanted her to call you... :buttkick: 



:rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 10 2006, 08:13 PM~6144352
> *I just told her you wanted her to call you...  :buttkick:
> :rofl:
> *


tell her if she likes fat dudes, that wear ski masks while making love.. to call me up.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 10 2006, 06:21 PM~6144402
> *tell her if she likes fat dudes, that wear ski masks while making love..  to  call me up.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 10 2006, 06:21 PM~6144402
> *tell her if she likes fat dudes, that wear ski masks while making love..  to  call me up.
> 
> 
> *


ask her if she likes blk guys.. ones who are so dark all u can see is there smile at night


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2006, 08:09 PM~6144320
> *tell her get in line..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

todays 9/11.. i say we all hit up the butt naked and get wasted.. if we dont, the terrorist win.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 11 2006, 06:00 AM~6147038
> *todays 9/11.. i say we all hit up the butt naked and get wasted..  if we dont, the terrorist win.
> *


its just another day to me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2006, 08:26 AM~6147102
> *its just another day to me.
> *


cheap bastard, you just dont support our local skrippas.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Trip to Hearne postponed... :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2006, 08:12 PM~6144338
> *better yet tell her i died in a car wreck...
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fk mondays. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 11 2006, 08:52 AM~6147229
> *fk mondays. :thumbsdown:
> *


DISAGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 11 2006, 08:52 AM~6147229
> *fk mondays. :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LAPORTE CADILLAC (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2006, 09:57 PM~6145903
> *ask her if she likes blk guys.. ones who are so dark all u can see is there smile at night*


And that aint no lie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAPORTE CADILLAC_@Sep 11 2006, 09:09 AM~6147324
> *And that aint no lie.
> *


AGREE X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2006, 11:57 PM~6145903
> *ask her if she likes blk guys.. ones who are so dark all u can see is there smile at night
> *


if she does.. im sure she'd prefer one with a car. 

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 11 2006, 09:52 AM~6147536
> *if she does.. im sure she'd prefer one with a car.
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CAWKBLAWKED


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Guess who I saw at that show in Waco, TX yesterday??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LMFAO!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285075


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2006, 09:57 AM~6147927
> *LMFAO!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285075
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2006, 09:57 AM~6147927
> *LMFAO!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285075
> *


 :nono: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmmm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 11 2006, 07:52 AM~6147536
> *if she does.. im sure she'd prefer one with a car.
> 
> :0
> *


bitch i got a car...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2006, 01:03 PM~6148706
> *bitch i got a car...
> *


werd?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thistopicsucks.com/forums/


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2006, 02:37 PM~6149389
> *http://www.thistopicsucks.com/forums/
> *



agreed.

it needs to be closed already....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 11 2006, 02:44 PM~6149447
> *agreed.
> 
> it needs to be closed already....
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

soon Juanito...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 11 2006, 03:02 PM~6149518
> *soon Juanito...
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 11 2006, 02:02 PM~6149518
> *soon Juanito...
> *


SOON WHAT?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 11 2006, 03:27 PM~6149725
> *:ugh:
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO PICS OF THIS MODEL YOU MADE FUSS ABOUT YESTERDAY? SHOW US THE GOODS!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 11 2006, 03:28 PM~6149738
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO PICS OF THIS MODEL YOU MADE FUSS ABOUT YESTERDAY?  SHOW US THE GOODS!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

AUTO ZONE, THIS COMING SATURDAY...

ROLL CALL!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 11 2006, 04:27 PM~6150191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think i got all the auto parts i need. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2006, 04:59 PM~6150523
> *I think i got all the auto parts i need.  :dunno:
> *


maybe air freshner to get rid of Chrome smell?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 11 2006, 05:04 PM~6150555
> *maybe air freshner to get rid of Chrome smell?
> *


NAH, that was ages ago. I think I'll go see if they still have those crown air fresheners. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2006, 05:10 PM~6150594
> *NAH, that was ages ago.  I think I'll go see if they still have those crown air fresheners.  LOL
> *


those were gangsta.. had one in my 84 mc.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 11 2006, 03:27 PM~6150191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there in my pontiac,














*IF IT FUCKING STOPS RAINING SO I CAN FINISH*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Sep 11 2006, 06:55 PM~6151299
> *ill be there in my pontiac,
> IF IT FUCKING STOPS RAINING SO I CAN FINISH
> *


put raincoat on and start wrenching!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 11 2006, 02:27 PM~6150191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im down for the zone, maybe dice game or cards after whos game


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2006, 11:38 PM~6153257
> *im down for the zone, maybe dice game or cards after whos game
> *


Always tryen to hustle people, lol.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 11 2006, 03:28 PM~6149738
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO PICS OF THIS MODEL YOU MADE FUSS ABOUT YESTERDAY?  SHOW US THE GOODS!!
> *



I just asked for the issue, y'all made a fuss. :twak: 

I do have pics... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 11 2006, 09:33 AM~6147764
> *Guess who I saw at that show in Waco, TX yesterday??
> 
> 
> ...



How was the show Dani? Glad to see you guys made it out there, the folks from Estrella are pretty cool and psyched about their show, wish we could've made that one too.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay, so I didn't make it to Hearne over the weekend either, sorry  , between their schedules (Alesha and Ernesto's) and MINE (being a mom and all) I just couldn't get over there......but I got some pictures of a bruise and scratch that was on Alesha's leg/foot. Also, got to ask questions to get a better feel of their situation.....according to Alesha she can actually "see" something she said it's like a hazy white figure of a person, a man to her, she said that no one else in the house can see it (besides the kids) except her but she doesn't feel scared around it, doesn't see it all the time either, she said it's usually in the living room area....the night that the tv blew up she said she woke up w/bruises on her leg, 4 to be exact, and scratches on her feet that were still bleeding when she woke up. I'll post the pics soon.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 07:37 AM~6154508
> *
> 
> *



interesting... 


I think John is getting scurred. :0 :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 06:41 AM~6154515
> *interesting...
> I think John is getting scurred.  :0  :angry:
> *



hahahha, I don't think I'll get scared until I'm actually in the house and actually see or hear something....I laugh a lot when I'm nervous so I'll probably just be laughing anyways, lol, maybe I can get by their house sometime this week.......wish I had a digital camera, just my phone if I want to post the pics I take.....Michael said he's not stepping a foot inside their house......he's scared too, ooh maybe we should check it out on Halloween? Never mind, they are getting a priest to come by soon, we'll probably miss out on scoping out before it gets exercised :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 07:51 AM~6154538
> *hahahha, I don't think I'll get scared until I'm actually in the house and actually see or hear something....I laugh a lot when I'm nervous so I'll probably just be laughing anyways, lol, maybe I can get by their house sometime this week.......wish I had a digital camera, just my phone if I want to post the pics I take.....Michael said he's not stepping a foot inside their house......he's scared too, ooh maybe we should check it out on Halloween?  Never mind, they are getting a priest to come by soon, we'll probably miss out on scoping out before it gets exercised :angry:
> *



I would like to be there for the priest visit. that should be interesting.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 07:13 AM~6154459
> *I just asked for the issue, y'all made a fuss.  :twak:
> 
> I do have pics...  :biggrin:
> *


lets see em


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Mysterious light streaks across sky*











SEATTLE – Around 7:30 p.m. Monday, KING 5 News' phones started to ring as viewers reported seeing a ball of flames shooting across the skies of Western Washington.
Video

Jim Forman tries to solve the mystery
More... Custom Video...

The calls came in mostly from Pierce and Kitsap counties.

Michael Witig and his wife were out barbecuing when they saw something streaking through the sky. They kept rolling as the fiery tail grew behind the mystery object.

KING 5 News contacted the Air Force, FAA, National Weather Service and other local authorities, but could not immediately find an explanation for what streaked across the sky and what was caught on tape.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 07:35 AM~6154505
> *Okay, so I didn't make it to Hearne over the weekend either, sorry  , between their schedules (Alesha and Ernesto's) and MINE (being a mom and all) I just couldn't get over there......but I got some pictures of a bruise and scratch that was on Alesha's leg/foot.  Also, got to ask questions to get a better feel of their situation.....according to Alesha she can actually "see" something she said it's like a hazy white figure of a person, a man to her, she said that no one else in the house can see it (besides the kids) except her but she doesn't feel scared around it, doesn't see it all the time either, she said it's usually in the living room area....the night that the tv blew up she said she woke up w/bruises on her leg, 4 to be exact, and scratches on her feet that were still bleeding when she woke up.  I'll post the pics soon.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 06:41 AM~6154700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 07:51 AM~6154538
> *hahahha, I don't think I'll get scared until I'm actually in the house and actually see or hear something....I laugh a lot when I'm nervous so I'll probably just be laughing anyways, lol, maybe I can get by their house sometime this week.......wish I had a digital camera, just my phone if I want to post the pics I take.....Michael said he's not stepping a foot inside their house......he's scared too, ooh maybe we should check it out on Halloween?  Never mind, they are getting a priest to come by soon, we'll probably miss out on scoping out before it gets exercised :angry:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 06:42 AM~6154709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 12 2006, 07:41 AM~6154700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its like charlie brown 


whah whah whah whahh


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 07:40 AM~6154694
> *Mysterious light streaks across sky
> 
> 
> ...


that reminds me of this just after getting married, we lived out in the coutry of hwy 21 and Michael and I were driving home late at night and there was really no cars out, all of a sudden I saw the streak across the sky (no way a falling star) it was so fast I almost thought I imagined it. I said did you see that w/o looking at Michael and he said "yep" I said "what was it" he was like "don't know, don't think I want to know but it was fast, wasn't sure if you saw it" To this day we still don't know what the hell we saw that night
:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 08:51 AM~6154751
> *that reminds me of this just after getting married, we lived out in the coutry of hwy 21 and Michael and I were driving home late at night and there was really no cars out, all of a sudden I saw the streak across the sky (no way a falling star) it was so fast I almost thought I imagined it.  I said did you see that w/o looking at Michael and he said "yep" I said "what was it" he was like "don't know, don't think I want to know but it was fast, wasn't sure if you saw it"  To this day we still don't know what the hell we saw that night
> :dunno:
> *



space debris, satellite burning into the atmosphere? :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup H*town ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2006, 08:56 AM~6154775
> *sup H*town ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2006, 08:56 AM~6154775
> *sup H*town ...
> *



:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 08:40 AM~6154694
> *Mysterious light streaks across sky
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2006, 08:51 AM~6154749
> *its like charlie brown
> whah whah whah whahh
> *


AGREE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 09:04 AM~6154809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: 
keep on scrolling then... 











:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WHAT'S UP SHORT DOGGY DOG!

*dj short dog*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 12 2006, 08:59 AM~6154794
> *:uh:
> *


you got something in your eye ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 09:06 AM~6154818
> *:uh:  :uh:
> keep on scrolling then...
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 09:02 AM~6154800
> *:wave:
> *


sup Ellie ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 08:06 AM~6154818
> *:uh:  :uh:
> keep on scrolling then...
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 12 2006, 07:55 AM~6154772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 09:09 AM~6154834
> *:roflmao:
> *


que onda chiflada? get a new car yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2006, 09:07 AM~6154823
> *you got something in your eye ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 09:09 AM~6154834
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 09:09 AM~6154835
> *SPACE SHIP? ALIENS?  :0  JUST KIDDING :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dualhex? que paso? Did he get on lockdown at work from layitlow?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 12 2006, 09:11 AM~6154846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 09:04 AM~6154809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone playing fantasy football? what's it all about?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 07:19 AM~6154894
> *anyone playing fantasy football?  what's it all about?
> *


sounds gay


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2006, 06:56 AM~6154775
> *sup H*town ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 09:19 AM~6154894
> *anyone playing fantasy football?  what's it all about?
> *


never did..but geek i use to work with did.. real gay way it works.. they pick players from nfl..and every week they have their "fantasy team" and based on how well the players actually did.. that determines how well you fantasy team does against another geeks fantasy team.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2006, 09:20 AM~6154897
> *sounds gay
> *


That's what I thought when asked to join. I said....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"fantasy football"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 12 2006, 07:21 AM~6154903
> *never did..but geek i use to work with did..  real gay way it works..  they pick players from nfl..and every week they have their "fantasy team" and based on how well the players actually did.. that determines how well you fantasy team does against another geeks fantasy team.
> *


what players does your fantasy consist of


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2006, 09:21 AM~6154901
> *:uh:
> *


hello Kenneth ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

wuttup B!! wut it do?!?!?!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2006, 07:26 AM~6154921
> *hello Kenneth ...
> *


thats not my name :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2006, 09:27 AM~6154927
> *thats not my name  :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2006, 09:27 AM~6154925
> *wuttup B!!  wut it do?!?!?!
> *


were it go? :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2006, 09:31 AM~6154933
> *were it go? :cheesy:
> *


wut it is, wut it ain't, wut's it gonna be??!!!???!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 12 2006, 09:31 AM~6154936
> *wut it is, wut it ain't, wut's it gonna be??!!!???!!!
> *


LOL!!! jive turkey!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2006, 09:33 AM~6154939
> *LOL!!! jive turkey!
> *


wutchyoutalmboutwillis?? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 08:11 AM~6154845
> *que onda chiflada?  get a new car yet?
> *


chiflada? isnt that dena???

nah i havent gotten a new car yet. ive looked and stuff but there hasnt been anything that ive really really wanted.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 12 2006, 08:11 AM~6154853
> *:angry:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

VIOLENT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 09:58 AM~6155044
> *chiflada? isnt that dena???
> 
> nah i havent gotten a new car yet. ive looked and stuff but there hasnt been anything that ive really really wanted.
> *


dang i got my nga's confused.  sent you a contact #, see what he can do for you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 10:53 AM~6155230
> *dang i got my nga's confused.    sent you a contact #, see what he can do for you
> *



old age... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 10:04 AM~6155262
> *old age... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



http://www.click2houston.com/news/9828855/...00412&qs=1;bp=t

dammit! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 11:08 AM~6155283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/9828855/...00412&qs=1;bp=t
> 
> ...



yours? 
:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 11:04 AM~6155262
> *old age... :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 10:10 AM~6155289
> *yours?
> :dunno:
> *


uhm no

D.A.R.E.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 11:08 AM~6155283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/9828855/...00412&qs=1;bp=t
> 
> ...


nothing new, happens all the time in the city


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thankx for the wake up call latin...
wtf u had discolored diarreha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 11:25 AM~6155401
> *thankx for the wake up call latin...
> wtf u had discolored diarreha
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 11:25 AM~6155401
> *thankx for the wake up call latin...
> wtf u had discolored diarreha
> *


anything for my homies. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Sep 12 2006, 11:33 AM~6155467
> *houston sucks  :uh:
> *


AGREE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm ready for the next Firme CC dance. Mascarra contra Caballera!! I'll be ready for that drunk next time. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 11:42 AM~6155523
> *I'm ready for the next Firme CC dance.  Mascarra contra Caballera!!  I'll be ready for that drunk next time.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 11:44 AM~6155538
> *:0  :0
> *


I'd post the other mask pic I took but the fkn mask didn't fit my big head.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 10:42 AM~6155523
> *I'm ready for the next Firme CC dance.  Mascarra contra Caballera!!  I'll be ready for that drunk next time.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 12 2006, 11:42 AM~6155523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' big headed *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 09:31 AM~6155451
> *anything for my homies.  LOL
> *


paybacks a bitch... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 12 2006, 11:54 AM~6155598
> *told u we shoulda went and whopped em.
> o' big headed *****
> *


Thanks!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 11:56 AM~6155607
> *paybacks a bitch...  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the warning :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 11:25 AM~6155401
> *thankx for the wake up call latin...
> wtf u had discolored diarreha
> *


i guess you got the poop text too........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

brb.. i feel a shit coming .. haha.. 
wow that was a hot fart


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 11:59 AM~6155634
> *brb.. i feel a shit coming .. haha..
> wow that was a hot fart
> *




:burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *5 Anonymous Users*)
3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Liv4Lacs, sixty8imp



:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 11:59 AM~6155634
> *brb.. i feel a shit coming .. haha..
> wow that was a hot fart
> *


Did you know.......?

If you drink grape crush or koolaid your turds will turn green......

Latin must drink lotsa grape crush! :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 09:42 AM~6155523
> *I'm ready for the next Firme CC dance.  Mascarra contra Caballera!!  I'll be ready for that drunk next time.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2006, 10:06 AM~6155683
> *Did you know.......?
> 
> If you drink grape crush or koolaid your turds will turn green......
> ...


humm. now i know why my shit came out yellow


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 10:22 AM~6155769
> *humm. now i know why my shit came out yellow
> *


:barf:
by the way youre doing a job on all your work!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

anyone attending the Orange Car show this Sat.?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 12 2006, 12:41 PM~6155827
> *anyone attending the Orange Car show this Sat.?
> *


WERE SPLITTEN UP WE GOT 2 EVENTS BUT I WILL BE THERE..OOPS HAD TO EDIT ILL BE THER IF I GET MY LEAFEN CLEARED BY THEN.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 12 2006, 12:41 PM~6155827
> *anyone attending the Orange Car show this Sat.?
> *


details?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 12 2006, 10:27 AM~6155792
> *:barf:
> by the way youre doing a job on all your work!
> *


thanks fucker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2006, 11:59 AM~6155631
> *i guess you got the poop text too........
> *


homies always get the hook ups


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey honey...
whut it do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 01:31 PM~6156141
> *hey honey...
> whut it do
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 11:31 AM~6156144
> *:ugh:
> *


lick my ass.. right after i leave a shit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 01:38 PM~6156194
> *:burn:
> *


AGREE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 10:04 AM~6155262
> *old age... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 10:25 AM~6155401
> *thankx for the wake up call latin...
> wtf u had discolored diarreha
> *


gross. :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 11:39 AM~6156203
> *AGREE
> *


x6.14


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 10:42 AM~6155523
> *I'm ready for the next Firme CC dance.  Mascarra contra Caballera!!  I'll be ready for that drunk next time.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


thats you latin? your face looks all scrunched up in that mask.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 11:40 AM~6156217
> *gross. :barf:
> *


just as bad as the time i saw 68 imp nekked


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2006, 11:06 AM~6155683
> *Did you know.......?
> 
> If you drink grape crush or koolaid your turds will turn green......
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 12:31 PM~6156141
> *hey honey...
> whut it do
> *


hello. :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 01:41 PM~6156222
> *thats you latin? your face looks all scrunched up in that mask.
> *


i didn't tie the mask down in the back so it is opened up in the back. you want to see one that didn't fit, give me a sec...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 12:36 PM~6156183
> *lick my ass.. right after i leave a shit
> *


yall are some nasty mo fos!!! :barf: :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Here you go hrnybrneye :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 12:42 PM~6156226
> *just as bad as the time i saw 68 imp nekked
> *


i dont even wanna know why you saw him naked. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 01:42 PM~6156226
> *just as bad as the time i saw 68 imp nekked
> *



TMI bro... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 11:44 AM~6156244
> *hello. :wave:
> *


watcha doin??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 12 2006, 12:44 PM~6156239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 01:46 PM~6156262
> *Here you go hrnybrneye  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




wtf!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 12:44 PM~6156247
> *i didn't tie the mask down in the back so it is opened up in the back.  you want to see one that didn't fit, give me a sec...
> *


oh. sure lets see it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 12 2006, 11:46 AM~6156263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tmi??? wat dat mean


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 12:46 PM~6156262
> *Here you go hrnybrneye  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 12 2006, 01:44 PM~6156239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ajua! no se rajen mis gavilanes porque ya llego TU PADRE BUEY!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 12:46 PM~6156262
> *Here you go hrnybrneye  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i like that mask better but yea it doesnt look like it fits you.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285923


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 01:48 PM~6156294
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i like that mask better but yea it doesnt look like it fits you.
> *


It felt like a headlock wearing that mask.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 12:46 PM~6156269
> *watcha doin??
> *


just gettin outta a bullshit sales meeting that lasted 3 hours. oh well we got a free meal. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 12:48 PM~6156285
> *he was streaking at auto zone
> 
> *


 :burn: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 01:50 PM~6156310
> *just gettin outta a bullshit sales meeting that lasted 3 hours. oh well we got a free meal. :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP HNY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 12 2006, 01:49 PM~6156301
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=285923
> *


BASTARDO! I'M GOING TO SAFARI HUNT YOUR ASS IN MEMORY OF THE CROCODILE HUNTER!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 01:42 PM~6156226
> *just as bad as the time i saw 68 imp nekked
> *


TOLD YOU NOT TO TURN AROUND AND LOOK AT ME BITCH!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

you get an A+ on that one Juanito...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 12:49 PM~6156302
> *It felt like a headlock wearing that mask.
> *


your nose looks like its bout to be severed off by the mask. :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP H-TOWN 
JUST WANT TO SAY HI TO SEE HOW EVERYBODY DOING.......I'M ON MY WAY TO SEE MY HUSBAND JOHN AT HERMAN HOSP AGAIN..... I'VE BEEN THERE FOR 20 DAYS WITH HIM.......BUT I HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY AT THE CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY-9-17-06.......HELLO SIC 713.... I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR CALLING JOHN TO SEE HOW HIS IS DOING THAT HELPS HIM ALOT ON WHAT HE & I R GOING THREW.............I JUST WANT TO TELL EVERYBODY THANKS FOR CALLING JOHN BECAUSE HE BEEN THREW 3 SURGERY & A SKIN GRAFFIC........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 01:51 PM~6156329
> *BASTARDO!  I'M GOING TO SAFARI HUNT YOUR ASS IN MEMORY OF THE CROCODILE HUNTER!!!  :buttkick:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Sep 12 2006, 12:51 PM~6156323
> *WHAT UP HNY
> *


hello.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 12:51 PM~6156329
> *BASTARDO!  I'M GOING TO SAFARI HUNT YOUR ASS IN MEMORY OF THE CROCODILE HUNTER!!!  :buttkick:
> *


LMMFAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 12 2006, 12:53 PM~6156352
> *WHUTZ UP H-TOWN
> JUST WANT TO SAY HI TO SEE HOW EVERYBODY DOING.......I'M ON MY WAY TO SEE MY HUSBAND JOHN AT HERMAN HOSP AGAIN..... I'VE BEEN THERE FOR 20 DAYS WITH HIM.......BUT I HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY AT THE CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY-9-17-06.......HELLO SIC 713.... I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR CALLING JOHN TO SEE HOW HIS IS DOING THAT HELPS HIM ALOT ON WHAT HE & I R GOING THREW.............I JUST WANT TO TELL EVERYBODY THANKS FOR CALLING JOHN BECAUSE HE BEEN THREW 3 SURGERY & A SKIN GRAFFIC........
> *


hope he gets well soon.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 12:51 PM~6156329
> *BASTARDO!  I'M GOING TO SAFARI HUNT YOUR ASS IN MEMORY OF THE CROCODILE HUNTER!!!  :buttkick:
> *


oh my she's a bute


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 12 2006, 01:53 PM~6156352
> *WHUTZ UP H-TOWN
> JUST WANT TO SAY HI TO SEE HOW EVERYBODY DOING.......I'M ON MY WAY TO SEE MY HUSBAND JOHN AT HERMAN HOSP AGAIN..... I'VE BEEN THERE FOR 20 DAYS WITH HIM.......BUT I HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY AT THE CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY-9-17-06.......HELLO SIC 713.... I JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR CALLING JOHN TO SEE HOW HIS IS DOING THAT HELPS HIM ALOT ON WHAT HE & I R GOING THREW.............I JUST WANT TO TELL EVERYBODY THANKS FOR CALLING JOHN BECAUSE HE BEEN THREW 3 SURGERY & A SKIN GRAFFIC........
> *


That's your husband? I wanted to donate some $$ at the carshow but didn't know which booth to give donations at.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 11:50 AM~6156310
> *just gettin outta a bullshit sales meeting that lasted 3 hours. oh well we got a free meal. :cheesy:
> *


hahah.. i just got back from popeyes...
umm yummy.. butter biscuits


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

HEY JOHN, DID YOU CHECK OUT THE PM I SENT YOU?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 01:38 PM~6156742
> *HEY JOHN, DID YOU CHECK OUT THE PM I SENT YOU?
> *


yeah ill check it out from home to long lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 12 2006, 02:40 PM~6156761
> *yeah ill check it out from home to long lol
> *



you scurred, you just want to be home to get your blankie. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 01:50 PM~6156780
> *you scurred, you just want to be home to get your blankie.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

did you watch it yet ellie?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 03:01 PM~6156808
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> did you watch it yet ellie?
> *



watched the first one... that is some crazy mess right thurrr.... that would be me getting choked. That boy was getting hung from the rafters....

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 02:05 PM~6156833
> *watched the first one... that is some crazy mess right thurrr.... that would be me getting choked. That boy was getting hung from the rafters....
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *



and i would be the one they couldn't show b/c her ass was GONE, out the door, down the street and into the first church I could see, LMAO!!!! That was crazy though, I got into about 35 minutes of it, lots of scary stories/footage, eek!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 12 2006, 03:21 PM~6156913
> *and i would be the one they couldn't show b/c her ass was GONE, out the door, down the street and into the first church I could see, LMAO!!!!  That was crazy though, I got into about 35 minutes of it, lots of scary stories/footage, eek!
> *



just saw the one with the sheet rock being ripped from the wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
chair sliding across the floor?!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 12 2006, 02:23 PM~6156928
> *just saw the one with the sheet rock being ripped from the wall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> chair sliding across the floor?!!!!
> 
> ...



I KNOW OMG, SEE THE STUFF ALESHA AND ERNESTO ARE TELLING US ARE LIKE THOSE KIND OF STORIES, I DON'T THINK I COULD SIT THROUGH ALL THAT, I EVEN ASKED THEIR SON CHRIS (2YS) WHO DID HE SEE IN THE HOUSE AND HE SAID, "THAT MAN" "HIS NOSE BLEED" AND THEN HE GOES OFF AND SAYS ALL KIND OF STUFF I COULDN'T UNDERSTAND, I ASKED ALESHA AND SHE SAID SHE DIDN'T KNOW WHAT HE SAYS AFTER THAT BUT HE SAYS THE SAME THING TO THEM......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2006, 01:37 PM~6156740
> *hahah.. i just got back from popeyes...
> umm yummy.. butter biscuits
> *


oh hell yea that sounds good. i think imma pick up some kfc tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 03:56 PM~6157064
> *oh hell yea that sounds good. i think imma pick up some kfc tonight. :cheesy:
> *


HURRY HOME.. CAUSE KFC SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 12 2006, 03:05 PM~6157093
> *HURRY HOME..   CAUSE KFC SOUNDS GOOD.
> *


i will. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 04:13 PM~6157144
> *i will. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 12 2006, 10:56 AM~6155924
> *details?
> *


Orange Show Center For Visionary Art 25th Anniversary Celebration presents
"CAR WARS"
Sat. 9-16-06
1-6pm
2401 Munger Houston,TX info 713 926 6368 ask for Wendy.
Car entry is free..so is admission
HLC are sponsors and will have some rides on display.
for more info go toWWW.ORANGESHOW.ORG


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 07:58 AM~6155044
> *chiflada? isnt that dena???
> 
> nah i havent gotten a new car yet. ive looked and stuff but there hasnt been anything that ive really really wanted.
> *


just let me know, the money i got saved for my house i just buy you a car outright cash


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2006, 04:09 PM~6157503
> *just let me know, the money i got saved for my house i just buy you a car outright cash
> *



u making the orange show on sat wit the rest of the u.la. fleet or u scurred??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 12 2006, 03:35 PM~6157699
> *u making the orange show on sat  wit the rest of the  u.la. fleet  or u scurred??
> *


that a little too hardcore for me i think i pass


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2006, 04:50 PM~6157773
> *that a little too hardcore for me i think i pass
> *


i guess u only show where they give out traditional sweeps now... :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anybody know the name of that clothing lowrider type clothing company...the symbol is a car hoppin and the backround is red and blue...

I'm doing something for school and I'm looking web site.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 12 2006, 05:05 PM~6157836
> *Does anybody know the name of that clothing lowrider type clothing company...the symbol is a car hoppin and the backround is red and blue...
> 
> I'm doing something for school and I'm looking web site.
> *


rhyders street wear


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2006, 10:38 PM~6153257
> *im down for the zone, maybe dice game or cards after whos game
> *



u kno im game playa.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 12 2006, 04:42 PM~6157984
> *u kno im game playa.....
> *


need to go ahead and set it up then....friday is payday im ready to take fools paychecks.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2006, 05:42 PM~6157988
> *need to go ahead and set it up then....friday is payday im ready to take fools paychecks.
> *



sounds good to me....no worries i gotz plenty of money, but its always nice to add to the stack, especially when its other peeps money.....lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 06:41 AM~6154700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ditto


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

JUST WHORING BY....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 01:56 PM~6157064
> *oh hell yea that sounds good. i think imma pick up some kfc tonight. :cheesy:
> *


umm kfc.. i know what ill be eating tommorow


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 12 2006, 04:53 PM~6158051
> *sounds good to me....no worries i gotz plenty of money, but its always nice to add to the stack, especially when its other peeps money.....lol
> *


boy said he got plenty of money u read that jp???? man hold up


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Sep 11 2006, 05:55 PM~6151299
> *ill be there in my pontiac,
> IF IT FUCKING STOPS RAINING SO I CAN FINISH
> *


disregard,

these putos sent me the wrong shit,so now i have to wait until next wednesday to get my 2 incorrect parts.

if it aint one thing its another


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Sep 12 2006, 08:36 PM~6158506
> *disregard,
> 
> these putos sent me the wrong shit,so now i have to wait until next wednesday to get my 2 incorrect parts.
> ...


that sucks.

they still on your ass about ride being on blocks?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2006, 11:55 AM~6156370
> *hope he gets well soon.
> *


THANKS, HNY BRN EYZ THAT MEANS A LOT........I WILL LET HIM KNOW.......


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 12 2006, 05:35 PM~6157699
> *u making the orange show on sat  wit the rest of the  u.la. fleet  or u scurred??
> *


question is r u gunna be there??


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2006, 12:00 PM~6156417
> *That's your husband?  I wanted to donate some $$ at the carshow but didn't know which booth to give donations at.
> *


YES THAT'S MY HUSBAND..........AND THAT IS REAL NICE OF U........SOME LADY IN UR CAR CLUB DONATED SOME MONEY AT THE LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW.......JOHN & I MIGHT BE AT THE CAR SHOW THIS SUNDAY 17 COME AND SAY HI.......BUT IF JOHN DOES'NT COME HOME THIS WEEKEND........ I SHOULD BE THERE.........HoPe To C eVeRyBoDy ThErE................... :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Tell John to follow his doctors orders and hurry up and get well.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 12 2006, 08:07 PM~6159022
> *Tell John to follow his doctors orders and hurry up and get well.
> *


I SURE WILL, BUT IF U LIKE TO TALK TO HIM HERE # 713-704-8650..........


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 12 2006, 08:21 PM~6158795
> *that sucks.
> 
> they still on your ass about ride being on blocks?
> *


they said i have till october to get it running or they will tow it and *crush it*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Sep 12 2006, 10:26 PM~6159142
> *they said i have till october to get it running or they will tow it and crush it
> *


comes down to it, just tow to my house.. know "da man" use to blocked up cars here.. wont say shit.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 05:58 AM~6161440
> *:scrutinize:
> *



Good morning, did you finish watching that video yesterday Ellie?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 13 2006, 08:15 AM~6161616
> *Good morning, did you finish watching that video yesterday Ellie?
> *



Im about to watch the rest now.... got too busy yesterday.

I wonder how John did. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2006, 04:09 PM~6157503
> *just let me know, the money i got saved for my house i just buy you a car outright cash
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 07:18 AM~6161630
> *Im about to watch the rest now....  got too busy yesterday.
> 
> I wonder how John did.  :0  :biggrin:
> *



See, that kind of stuff fascinates me but I ain't gonna lie, it's scares the crap outta me too, have NEVER experienced anything like that first hand so not sure how I'd handle it.......I'd probably faint :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 12 2006, 08:22 PM~6158799
> *THANKS, HNY BRN EYZ THAT MEANS A LOT........I WILL LET HIM KNOW.......
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 06:25 AM~6161658
> *:cheesy:
> *


im a foo, but not a damn foo :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 12 2006, 06:53 PM~6158051
> *sounds good to me....no worries i gotz plenty of money, but its always nice to add to the stack, especially when its other peeps money.....lol
> *


baller! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 08:29 AM~6161674
> *im a foo, but not a damn foo  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny, i know where theres a cutty for sale!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im pretty sure jp will cut you a good deal on that blue cut dog, my setup for a lil change, and i got some wheels there u go, a lolo before halloween,,,,hell you will even bust out before dena!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 08:41 AM~6161732
> *im pretty sure jp will cut you a good deal on that blue cut dog, my setup for a lil change, and i got some wheels there u go, a lolo before halloween,,,,hell you will even bust out before dena!!!*


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 07:29 AM~6161674
> *im a foo, but not a damn foo  :biggrin:
> *


sthu


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 07:41 AM~6161732
> *im pretty sure jp will cut you a good deal on that blue cut dog, my setup for a lil change, and i got some wheels there u go, a lolo before halloween,,,,hell you will even bust out before dena!!!
> *


ahhh shit!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 13 2006, 08:26 AM~6161662
> *See, that kind of stuff fascinates me but I ain't gonna lie, it's scares the crap outta me too, have NEVER experienced anything like that first hand so not sure how I'd handle it.......I'd probably faint :biggrin:
> *



I have seen and interacted with entities before... sometimes unwillingly :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

man 104.9 are jammin nothing but tupac today.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 13 2006, 07:56 AM~6161786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so is Wild 94.9 outta Cali, been jammin here at work all morning :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 08:59 AM~6161793
> *man 104.9 are jammin nothing but tupac today.
> *


pac died on this date..

:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 13 2006, 08:04 AM~6161815
> *pac died on this date..
> 
> :angel:
> *


:uh: no shit.


:biggrin: 


cant believe its been 10 years....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 08:41 AM~6161732
> *im pretty sure jp will cut you a good deal on that blue cut dog, my setup for a lil change, and i got some wheels there u go, a lolo before halloween,,,,hell you will even bust out before dena!!!
> *


Sorry Dena.... lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 13 2006, 09:01 AM~6161801
> *:0
> so is Wild 94.9 outta Cali, been jammin  here at work all morning :cheesy:
> *


link?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 08:05 AM~6161824
> *Sorry Dena.... lol!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 09:05 AM~6161822
> *:uh: no shit.
> :biggrin:
> cant believe its been 10 years....
> *


well,thats what they want you to think.. cause tupac is still alive.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 13 2006, 08:08 AM~6161838
> *well,thats what they want you to think..  cause tupac is still alive.
> 
> 
> *


is that you loco ****???? :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 08:05 AM~6161822
> *:uh: no shit.
> :biggrin:
> cant believe its been 10 years....
> *


I know ten years!! I wasn't even legal to drink yet, not that it stopped me, lol. I still love, love, LOVE me some 2pac!! Can you believe his legacy is compared to ELVIS?!?!?! I saw a special on VH1 about the richest deceased celebrities, basically who makes more $$ from memorabilia and 2pac was ranked #2.....#1 was Elvis and #3 was Marilyn Monroe


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 13 2006, 08:06 AM~6161831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 13 2006, 09:08 AM~6161838
> *well,thats what they want you to think..  cause tupac is still alive.
> 
> 
> *



pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 13 2006, 08:09 AM~6161851
> *I know ten years!!  I wasn't even legal to drink yet, not that it stopped me, lol.  I still love, love, LOVE me some 2pac!!  Can you believe his legacy is compared to ELVIS?!?!?!  I saw a special on VH1 about the richest deceased celebrities, basically who makes more $$ from memorabilia and 2pac was ranked #2.....#1 was Elvis and #3 was Marilyn Monroe
> *


i was living in arizona when it happened. i wasnt legal either but i was still up to no good. :roflmao: tupac is my alltime favorite rapper.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 13 2006, 08:41 AM~6161732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 come on B!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

i got this one on a myspace bulletin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2006, 09:17 AM~6161881
> * come on B!!
> *


You know you cracked a lil smile :biggrin: We all know LoadStar is the Resident smart ass! lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 08:55 AM~6162054
> *You know you cracked a lil smile :biggrin: We all know LoadStar is the Resident CHEAP ass! lol!
> *


 :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 13 2006, 09:55 AM~6162054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 09:03 AM~6162099
> *:angel:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2006, 09:12 AM~6162161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angel: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAT IT DO H-TOWN.................


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Had to get a model to pose with my other two 'rastlin' masks...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 10:46 AM~6162452
> *Had to get a model to pose with my other two 'rastlin' masks...
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 10:53 AM~6162471
> *pics?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 08:56 AM~6162497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


El Santo. Nice mask.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 13 2006, 11:09 AM~6162594
> *El Santo.  Nice mask.
> *


como estas homie, been a while. te vendo mi regal. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 08:56 AM~6162497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that AMG's bitch betta have my money record I see!!?......  Ahh It also appears to be Too Short's Short but funky record right behind it.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2006, 10:12 AM~6162161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 08:56 AM~6162497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much $$$ for the lugz?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gor bored.. so im makin sumthing new


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2006, 11:28 AM~6163327
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 11:46 AM~6163458
> *gor bored.. so im makin sumthing new
> 
> 
> ...


will it be ridable....is it hard to make one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup firme - pharr?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2006, 10:48 AM~6163470
> *will it be ridable....is it hard to make one
> *


yea.. it will be when im done..
they not to hard to make.. but it take a lot of time..gotta ake sure everything is straight..and welded good.. if not youll be ridin sideways and shit


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2006, 12:46 PM~6163459
> * :0
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice fro


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2006, 12:46 PM~6163459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S PROM PIC?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 13 2006, 11:44 AM~6162982
> *Is that AMG's bitch betta have my money record I see!!?......  Ahh It also appears to be Too Short's Short but funky record right behind it.....
> *


LOL! crate of old school vinyl :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2006, 12:46 PM~6163459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What year was this taken?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 01:28 PM~6163770
> *:roflmao:
> *


:dunno: 

damn, who pi$$ed you off??

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 12:30 PM~6163781
> *:dunno:
> 
> damn, who pi$$ed you off??
> ...


no one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 01:32 PM~6163798
> *no one.
> *


g4Ng$T4!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 01:32 PM~6163798
> *no one.
> *




troublemaker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 01:34 PM~6163830
> *troublemaker
> *


AGREE, brb going to drop some cutty's


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 12:33 PM~6163811
> *g4Ng$T4!
> *


nah not me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 01:36 PM~6163852
> *nah not me.
> *


 :uh: Don't lie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 01:36 PM~6163850
> *AGREE, brb going to drop some cutty's
> *



:ugh: :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 01:28 PM~6163764
> *What year was this taken?
> *


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! LONG THIME AGO ... :biggrin: that one was taken in 95 ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 13 2006, 12:34 PM~6163830
> *troublemaker
> *


 :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 13 2006, 01:10 PM~6163613
> *WHO'S PROM PIC?
> *


mine ... LOL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2006, 01:38 PM~6163877
> *oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! LONG THIME AGO ...  :biggrin: that one was taken in 95 ...
> *


Abuela!! :cheesy: 

brb [email protected]


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2006, 12:46 PM~6163459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


could this be................


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 12:36 PM~6163850
> *AGREE, brb going to drop some cutty's
> *


:burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:39 PM~6163893
> *could this be................
> *


THE EX214GIRL ... YUP YUP ... LOL .... That was one of my prom pics ... 1995 Stairway to Heaven ... lolololol!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 12:37 PM~6163858
> *:uh:  Don't lie
> *


aint nobody lying! :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2006, 01:38 PM~6163877
> *oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! LONG THIME AGO ...  :biggrin: that one was taken in 95 ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 01:39 PM~6163891
> *Abuela!!  :cheesy:
> 
> brb [email protected]
> *


Callate buey!! :twak: I'm having a hard time coping with the fact that this is my last year being in my 20's!!! a la madre!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 13 2006, 01:41 PM~6163914
> *:uh:
> *


what niggy? :dunno: ... I didn't post it here ... texasgold did ... I posted it in the old skool cholas topic ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2006, 01:40 PM~6163903
> *THE EX214GIRL ... YUP YUP ... LOL .... That was one of my prom pics ... 1995 Stairway to Heaven ... lolololol!!
> *


Huba Hubba! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 12:39 PM~6163891
> *Abuela!!  :cheesy:
> 
> brb [email protected]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i think latin just died...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:45 PM~6163978
> *Huba Hubba! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2006, 01:43 PM~6163939
> *what niggy? :dunno: ... I didn't post it here ... texasgold did ... I posted it in the old skool cholas topic ... lol :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING.. YOU LOOKED NICE.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 01:46 PM~6163984
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HATER! :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 11:36 AM~6163850
> *AGREE, brb going to drop some cutty's
> *


You'll need this G.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 13 2006, 01:49 PM~6164023
> *NOTHING..  YOU LOOKED NICE.
> 
> 
> *


UMM ... thanks ... I think ... :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2006, 01:50 PM~6164041
> *UMM ... thanks ... I think ... :ugh:
> *


WHAT? I CANT GIVE YOU A NICE COMPLIMENT? YOU BEING ALL SUSPICIOUS LIKE THIS --> :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 13 2006, 12:50 PM~6164031
> *HATER!  :biggrin:
> *


who me??? :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 12:48 PM~6164011
> *i think latin just died...
> *


RIP


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*LATIN YOU A SICK MOFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: You need to go see a doctor!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:57 PM~6164124
> *:cheesy:
> *


your text message had to be one of the worse turds ever sent to me. :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 01:59 PM~6164148
> *RIP
> *


AGREE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 02:03 PM~6164192
> *your text message had to be one of the worse turds ever sent to me.  :burn:
> *


Your shit pics cant be topped!!! Ive never shit like the sick ass pics you text me!!! I'll pray for you brother!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:01 PM~6164173
> *LATIN YOU A SICK MOFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: You need to go see a doctor!!!!
> *


yall make me wanna throw up sometimes when yall talk bout yalls shit txts. :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 02:06 PM~6164220
> *Your shit pics cant be topped!!! Ive never shit like the sick ass pics you text me!!! I'll pray for you brother!
> *


we ought to take a vote. post mine and i'll post yours :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

*LATIN YOU SICK MUTHA FKER!!! UGH!!!! FKIN GROSS!!! NOW IM GONNA THROW UP. :barf: X10000000000000000000000000 *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 02:10 PM~6164284
> *yall make me wanna throw up sometimes when yall talk bout yalls shit txts. :barf:
> *


Thats your boy Latin!! Hes know as the turd texter!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:16 PM~6164327
> *Thats your boy Latin!! Hes know as the turd texter!!! :angry:
> *


wtf started yall doing that nasty ass habit of sending each other pics of yalls shit??? :burn:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Sep 13 2006, 11:46 AM~6163459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now i'm gonna have to go dig up some ol' photos where I'm sportin' the big hair too, lol....don't have any prom pictures since I didn't go


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 02:10 PM~6164289
> *we ought to take a vote.  post mine and i'll post yours  :ugh:
> *


u win!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 02:15 PM~6164319
> *LATIN YOU SICK MUTHA FKER!!! UGH!!!! FKIN GROSS!!! NOW IM GONNA THROW UP. :barf: X10000000000000000000000000
> *


WHAT? That was 100% Liv4Lac's Linkage??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 12:10 PM~6164284
> *yall make me wanna throw up sometimes when yall talk bout yalls shit txts. :barf:
> *


trust me.. u dont wanna see


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 02:16 PM~6164327
> *Thats your boy Latin!! Hes know as the turd texter!!! :angry:
> *


WGAPLZ! You started with that monster from 1000 leagues beneath the toilet pic you sent me! :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 13 2006, 01:18 PM~6164343
> *now i'm gonna have to go dig up some ol' photos where I'm sportin' the big hair too, lol....don't have any prom pictures since I didn't go
> *


i lost alot of my old skool pics.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 02:17 PM~6164335
> *wtf started yall doing that nasty ass habit of sending each other pics of yalls shit??? :burn:
> *


Latin even sends me b4 pics of the tacos that cause his toilet art! :angry: :twak: he even names the turds like... "Zoro" or "Corny" :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 02:17 PM~6164335
> *wtf started yall doing that nasty ass habit of sending each other pics of yalls shit??? :burn:
> *


I blame it on the whiteman :angry: 
LIV4LACS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 01:19 PM~6164353
> *WHAT?  That was 100% Liv4Lac's Linkage??
> *


you sent me Liv4Lac's shit txt?!?!?!?!? :barf: 

wtf are you saving his shit txt msgs for????? :burn:


yall are some cochinos!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:22 PM~6164385
> *Latin even sends me b4 pics of the tacos that cause his toilet art! :angry:  :twak: he even names the turds like... "Zoro" or "Corny" :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i swear yall are fkin crazy ass cochinos!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 02:23 PM~6164387
> *I blame it on the whiteman  :angry:
> LIV4LACS
> *


the proof is on my myspace page vato!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww this is funny.. i love it..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 02:26 PM~6164446
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i swear yall are fkin crazy ass cochinos!!!!
> *


My girl always calls me cochino :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 02:25 PM~6164433
> *you sent me Liv4Lac's shit txt?!?!?!?!? :barf:
> 
> wtf are you saving his shit txt msgs for????? :burn:
> ...


He had just sent it to me. I'm going to frame it :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 01:23 PM~6164387
> *I blame it on the whiteman  :angry:
> LIV4LACS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:30 PM~6164489
> *My girl always calls me cochino :biggrin:
> *


im NOT surprised!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 02:28 PM~6164470
> *the proof is on my myspace page vato!!
> 
> 
> ...


That was a painful day :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 02:30 PM~6164491
> *He had just sent it to me.  I'm going to frame it  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Aye darkness i was wondering when you going to get in on this! LoL!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 01:30 PM~6164491
> *He had just sent it to me.  I'm going to frame it  :cheesy:
> *


:burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 02:23 PM~6164387
> *I blame it on the whiteman  :angry:
> LIV4LACS
> *


LONESTAR?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:32 PM~6164521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Aye darkness i was wondering when you going to get in on this! LoL!!
> *


i didnt even ask to be in this but latin got me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 12:32 PM~6164521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Aye darkness i was wondering when you going to get in on this! LoL!!
> *


i was born in it.. i sent him a baby turd the other day..
but latin had diarreha today.. i know his culo burned when it came out..

i bet it was one of the loud "ploof" farts and shit came shooting out his ass....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 02:33 PM~6164539
> *i didnt even ask to be in this but latin got me.
> *


It's because you one of the hammies :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 13 2006, 01:33 PM~6164533
> *LONESTAR?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 02:31 PM~6164499
> *im NOT surprised!!!  :roflmao:
> *


The way i see it a good fart is great to lighten up the day with a lil laughter! My girl laughs at me all the time!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 02:34 PM~6164544
> *i was born in it.. i sent him a baby turd the other day..
> but latin had diarreha today.. i know his culo burned when it came out..
> 
> ...


You forgot the "ricochet of water" when it hit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 02:34 PM~6164547
> *It's because you one of the hammies  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 01:34 PM~6164544
> *i was born in it.. i sent him a baby turd the other day..
> but latin had diarreha today.. i know his culo burned when it came out..
> 
> ...


*NASTY NASTY NASTY!!!!!!!! I DONT WANNA KNOW ANYMORE!! *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 01:34 PM~6164547
> *It's because you one of the hammies  :cheesy:
> *


gee thanks. :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2006, 12:38 PM~6164601
> *NASTY NASTY NASTY!!!!!!!! I DONT WANNA KNOW ANYMORE!!
> *


one time.. when i was in middle school.. i was breakdancing in the gym.. and we had a big crowd.. and i was spinning..
and i farted.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:36 PM~6164570
> *The way i see it a good fart is great to lighten up the day with a lil laughter! My girl laughs at me all the time!! :biggrin:
> *


thats cool that your girl has a sense of humor like that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 12:36 PM~6164581
> *You forgot the "ricochet of water" when it hit
> *


the one person on here who has the worse farts ive ever smelt is

"disturbed"

omg... chemical warfare ass farts


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin even has a smelly butt hole thread in off topic!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 12:36 PM~6164581
> *You forgot the "ricochet of water" when it hit
> *


oh yeah.. dont u hate when it splashes on ur culo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 01:49 PM~6164683
> *Latin even has a smelly butt hole thread in off topic!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i think he was feeling a lil guilty. :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MASON PARK TOMORROW... WHO DOWN? IMMA BE THERE REGARDLESS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im eating 2 order of bacon and chees potatoe wedges from jack in the crack..

latin.. u kno what dat means..wish me luck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2006, 02:49 PM~6164683
> *Latin even has a smelly butt hole thread in off topic!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

www.ratemypoo.com

think that site might interest some of ya'll cochinos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 13 2006, 03:51 PM~6165253
> *www.ratemypoo.com
> 
> think that site might interest some of ya'll cochinos.
> *


REPOST X1.01


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2006, 03:58 PM~6165274
> *REPOST X1.01
> *


well fk u then. X719237498127349172394712893472189374812374


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 13 2006, 04:00 PM~6165287
> *well fk u then.  X719237498127349172394712893472189374812374
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 13 2006, 02:18 PM~6164343
> *:0 Dena, you definitely would've won our biggest hair contest if you can still fix it like that, lol!
> Please girl, 30 is FABULOUS!!! :cheesy:
> now i'm gonna have to go dig up some ol' photos where I'm sportin' the big hair too, lol....don't have any prom pictures since I didn't go
> *


LOL ... that's nothing ... some of the other pics I posted/have ... cucuy ... lol ... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

them are some huge turds.. i know they hurt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 04:16 PM~6165398
> *them are some huge turds.. i know they hurt
> *


you talmbout liv4lacs? he's getting his cornmaker stitched back up as we type.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2006, 12:48 PM~6163470
> *will it be ridable....is it hard to make one
> *


looks like it is but you need legs like mine to ride dat shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 03:36 PM~6165134
> *im eating 2 order of bacon and chees potatoe wedges from jack in the crack..
> 
> latin.. u kno what dat means..wish me luck
> *


u fuckers are sick


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 01:42 PM~6164653
> *the one person on here who has the worse farts ive ever smelt is
> 
> "disturbed"
> ...


I will have to agree with this, he can clear a room with just one. :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 13 2006, 05:28 PM~6166335
> *I will have to agree with this, he can clear a room with just one.  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


ill make sure i dont get near him


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 13 2006, 02:24 PM~6165464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. i know all my chairs are crying...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey sic, u play dice, youre black. please tell me you know how


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not bullshittin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 06:57 PM~6167466
> *hey sic, u play dice, youre black. please tell me you know how
> *


lmfao ass...
nope i dont know how to play... 
im a square ass *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

get with your h-style boys and learn so i can break the whole crew off. 6 hoes and pimp followed by 3-4 action.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 07:03 PM~6167541
> *get with your h-style boys and learn so i can break the whole crew off. 6 hoes and pimp followed by 3-4 action.
> *


lol.. cant break me off.. im a broke *"katrina survivor"* with no dinero.. break off disturbed.. he working them long hours rankin in da cash


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not evacuees anymore. they prefer "katrina survivors"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2006, 07:08 PM~6167574
> *not evacuees anymore. they prefer "katrina survivors"
> *


edit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

"katrina survivor"
:roflmao: means u have free rent free food and a 2,000 dollars a month spending limit,***** U AINT BROKE !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

so what's going down sat nite????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 13 2006, 08:20 PM~6168086
> *"katrina survivor"
> :roflmao: means u have free rent free food and a 2,000 dollars a month spending limit,***** U AINT BROKE !!!! :biggrin:
> *


*****.. im broke..
shhh

i just purchased flat screen


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 11:27 PM~6168509
> ******.. im broke..
> shhh
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:32 PM~6168159
> *so what's  going down sat nite????
> *


damn mosca, what's his name wants to know what the hell you're doing up so damn early?! :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2006, 03:24 AM~6169610
> *damn mosca, what's his name wants to know what the hell you're doing up so damn early?!  :biggrin:
> *


early birds get the worm....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 13 2006, 10:32 PM~6168159
> *so what's  going down sat nite????
> *


autozone. and lonestar says bring cash.. gonna be working his hustle


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 14 2006, 03:43 AM~6169622
> *early birds get the worm....
> *


early birds get the worm, but the 2nd rat gets the cheese


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2006, 07:49 AM~6169813
> *early birds get the worm, but the 2nd rat gets the cheese
> *


Mmmmmmm Cheese..........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

queso?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

thats a tripped out avi 87cutty :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 14 2006, 08:47 AM~6169997
> *thats a tripped out avi 87cutty :0
> *



its hurting my eyes already, probably wont last the whole day... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 08:48 AM~6170000
> *its hurting my eyes already, probably wont last the whole day...  :biggrin:
> *


damnit, i stared into it......... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup Brian.......need a windshield for a LeCab I just picked up. I sent Latin some pics of the car.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 14 2006, 08:52 AM~6170027
> *Sup Brian.......need a windshield for a LeCab I just picked up. I sent Latin some pics of the car.
> *


 :0 I wanna see! :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 14 2006, 08:52 AM~6170027
> *Sup Brian.......need a windshield for a LeCab I just picked up. I sent Latin some pics of the car.
> *


same as any rear wheel drive 80-92 cadillac  what year lecab did you grab?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2006, 07:14 AM~6170135
> *same as any rear wheel drive 80-92 cadillac  what year lecab did you grab?
> *


82'. I'll tell Latin to post the pics.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 14 2006, 09:23 AM~6170186
> *82'. I'll tell Latin to post the pics.
> *


you found it in houston? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2006, 09:38 AM~6170265
> *you found it in houston? :0
> *


IT'S A CLEAN MOFOKO, BASICALLY FOUND IT IN HIS FRONT YARD.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2006, 09:40 AM~6170276
> *IT'S A CLEAN MOFOKO, BASICALLY FOUND IT IN HIS FRONT YARD.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 09:43 AM~6170303
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I think his neighbor owned it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll post the lecab pics at lunch, got a lot to do at the office.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2006, 07:44 AM~6170308
> *I think his neighbor owned it.
> *


Actually he told me it use to belong to his son.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Yea the car has been here for about 2 months........it's my parents new neighbors that moved in.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2006, 09:57 AM~6170421
> *I'll post the lecab pics at lunch, got a lot to do at the office.
> *


now you wanna work  :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2006, 08:08 AM~6170507
> *now you wanna work  :biggrin:
> *


that mexican,,is the boss...he dont do a dam thing all day...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 14 2006, 10:13 AM~6170531
> *that mexican,,is the boss...he dont do a dam thing all day...
> *


es el Jefe de Jefe's ... cause he speaka da enrish ... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2006, 09:15 AM~6170553
> * da enrish
> *


chinese


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 14 2006, 10:16 AM~6170562
> *chinese
> *


LOL :biggrin: chino chino japones come caca y no me dez :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2006, 10:08 AM~6170507
> *now you wanna work  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it sucks.. theres this lac i been hearing about.. yet to see it in person.. 

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup what it iz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 14 2006, 10:26 AM~6170609
> *yeah it sucks..  theres this lac i been hearing about..  yet to see it in person..
> 
> :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2006, 10:46 AM~6170738
> *:roflmao:
> *


theres an geo tracker in my hood for sale. interested?

lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 14 2006, 10:26 AM~6170609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quit laughing  :biggrin: ... it's Thirsty Thursday ... let's do lunch :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 14 2006, 09:58 AM~6170847
> *theres an geo tracker in my hood for sale.  interested?
> 
> lol
> *


pics? :ugh:



:twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2006, 10:09 AM~6170957
> *quit laughing  :biggrin: ... it's Thirsty Thursday ... let's do lunch  :cheesy:
> *


lets go! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2006, 11:27 AM~6171169
> *lets go! :cheesy:
> *


I'll meet you at 12pm .... same place ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2006, 11:26 AM~6171160
> *pics? :ugh:
> :twak:
> *


2NITE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ANYONE THAT HAS A WINDSHIELD PLEASE PM SHORTDOG OR LATIN, WE NEED TO GET THIS READY FOR THE NEXT CARSHOW.

SINCERELY,
LOS DJ'S


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

awesome.... is it going to be on Blvd. Kings?!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2006, 10:37 AM~6171302
> *I'll meet you at 12pm .... same place ...
> *


im full.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 14 2006, 10:55 AM~6171495
> *2NITE
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2006, 01:16 PM~6172324
> *im full.
> *


I htink we should'vd ordered more food with our dirkns?!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2006, 12:41 PM~6171969
> *ANYONE THAT HAS A WINDSHIELD PLEASE PM SHORTDOG OR LATIN, WE NEED TO GET THIS READY FOR THE NEXT CARSHOW.
> 
> SINCERELY,
> ...


chingado ... pinche model car .. holmes ... puro Miller Lite ... lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2006, 01:25 PM~6172421
> *I htink we should'vd ordered more food with our dirkns?!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 01:32 PM~6172506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2006, 01:32 PM~6172515
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *




EDIT!

:ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 01:38 PM~6172554
> *EDIT!
> 
> :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Can someone please help me....
*Does anyone have any pictures of my dad...Joel Carmona....that you could like scan and send to me if they aren't already scanned... I'm doing this project and I really need pictures on him....*

-Thanks-


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 14 2006, 02:02 PM~6172788
> *Can someone please help me....
> Does anyone have any pictures of my dad...Joel Carmona....that you could like scan and send to me if they aren't already scanned... I'm doing this project and I really need pictures on him....
> 
> ...



check yo pm's!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NICE


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 01:15 PM~6172896
> *check yo pm's!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2006, 02:35 PM~6173033
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...



photoshop? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2006, 12:25 PM~6172421
> *I htink we should'vd ordered more food with our dirkns?!
> *


hell nah! i shoulda ordered one more drink!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 02:50 PM~6173163
> *photoshop?  :biggrin:
> *


nah, corner of shaver and old galveston (hwy 3) by the railroad tracks. east of almeda mall.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

There is a place on Wirt Rd called Regal Plastics... They should have the plastic needed to fix that "lecab" windsheild :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2006, 03:00 PM~6173273
> *There is a place on Wirt Rd called Regal Plastics... They should have the plastic needed to fix that "lecab" windsheild :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 14 2006, 03:05 PM~6173352
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just back from mason park.. cops shut boys down kmart raid style.


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 14 2006, 06:29 PM~6175807
> *just back from mason park..  cops shut boys down kmart raid style.
> *


damn homie i'm always there , good thing i didn't go today :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 14 2006, 09:10 PM~6176054
> *damn homie i'm always there , good thing i didn't go today :uh:
> *


they only fk'd with dudes parked by tennis courts. in that small parking lot. had em all sitting on pavement hands behind head. people rolling they didnt bother with.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

man its dead up in this bitach!!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

then again i'm never on this bitch at nite!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 14 2006, 07:26 PM~6176202
> *they only fk'd with dudes parked by tennis courts.  in that small parking lot.  had em all sitting on pavement hands behind head.  people rolling they didnt bother with.
> *


orale, haters on the move :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats the news on the hopping?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 14 2006, 07:36 PM~6176284
> *Whats the news on the hopping?
> *


tell me tell me :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2006, 01:00 PM~6173273
> *There is a place on Wirt Rd called Regal Plastics... They should have the plastic needed to fix that "lecab" windsheild :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks.....but I did find out that it's not a real Lecab, it was a chop job.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 15 2006, 07:24 AM~6178694
> *:biggrin:  thanks.....but I did find out that it's not a real Lecab, it was a chop job.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

woo hoo its friday!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im thinkin fajitas and booze.. hmmmm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 06:19 AM~6178812
> *woo hoo its friday!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


and pay. im glad i worked all them hours :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 07:22 AM~6178821
> *im thinkin fajitas and booze..  hmmmm
> *


ohhh yea!! dont you owe me a meal and drinks. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2006, 07:30 AM~6178851
> *and pay. im glad i worked all them hours  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup payday for me too. i got a nice check this time too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 06:33 AM~6178873
> *yup payday for me too. i got a nice check this time too.
> *


cool let me hold a little


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 06:19 AM~6178812
> *woo hoo its friday!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yup..it's time for the afterparty mix! Breakin all the rules..........oldschool newschool get yur requests in......oh yea might have a special guest in da building....the almighty Latin! :biggrin: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 15 2006, 08:30 AM~6178851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2006, 06:35 AM~6178883
> *BALLER
> BALLER
> *


thats all u. mr. engineer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 15 2006, 08:34 AM~6178879
> *Yup..it's time for the afterparty mix! Breakin all the rules..........oldschool newschool get yur requests in......oh yea might have a special guest in da building....the almighty Latin! :biggrin:  :0
> *


You know TU PADRE BUEY will be there tonight going "plays some of that old school shit mayne!"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 08:32 AM~6178868
> *ohhh yea!! dont you owe me a meal and drinks. :biggrin:
> *


just gotta hit me up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2006, 08:30 AM~6178851
> *and pay. im glad i worked all them hours  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


company man


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

drove the cut to work today... uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2006, 07:34 AM~6178877
> *cool let me hold a little
> *


i think you already got enough to carry.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 15 2006, 07:34 AM~6178879
> *Yup..it's time for the afterparty mix! Breakin all the rules..........oldschool newschool get yur requests in......oh yea might have a special guest in da building....the almighty Latin! :biggrin:  :0
> *


almighty latin... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you cant go wrong with oldschool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 08:46 AM~6178962
> *drove the cut to work today...  uffin:
> *


was gonna drive 68 today but i left windows down last nite after creepin mason.. and seats got wet. 

:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2006, 07:35 AM~6178883
> *BALLER
> BALLER
> *


i wish!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 07:42 AM~6178933
> *just gotta hit me up.
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty8imp, slo, *ALAC*, dj short dog

here comes 20 quotes


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 07:46 AM~6178962
> *drove the cut to work today...  uffin:
> *



Hey I talked to Alesha last night and they had some paranormal investigators come to their house.....did evp sweeps and had magnetic field readers and thermal imaging cameras, said they'd get back w/her soon.....wish she would have told me BEFORE so I could've witnessed it....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty8imp, slo, *ALAC*, dj short dog



I finished watching that video... 


:ugh: :ugh: :around:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 07:55 AM~6179034
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty8imp, slo, ALAC, dj short dog
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2006, 07:36 AM~6178891
> *You know TU PADRE BUEY will be there tonight going "plays some of that old school shit mayne!"
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 07:57 AM~6179042
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty8imp, slo, ALAC, dj short dog
> I finished watching that video...
> ...



here is the website for our "Local ghosthunters society" saw on one of their myspaces that they are looking for help but you have to be "reliable" w/THREE kids I can't say that is one of my better qualities :biggrin:


freakuency.org


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont look good for this weekend..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 08:07 AM~6179102
> *dont look good for this weekend..
> 
> 
> ...



What about Austin's forecast Mr. Weatherman? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 08:59 AM~6179061
> *here is the website for our "Local ghosthunters society" saw on one of their myspaces that they are looking for help but you have to be "reliable" w/THREE kids I can't say that is one of my better qualities :biggrin:
> freakuency.org
> *



sounds interesting.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 09:09 AM~6179112
> *What about Austin's forecast Mr. Weatherman? :cheesy:
> *


Weather for HICK AZZ Bryan, TX
Bryan, TX Weather Forecast
3:43 PM CDT THU SEP 14 2006

TONIGHT - Mostly clear. Lows in the upper 60s. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph. 

FRIDAY - Mostly sunny in the morning - then partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the lower 90s. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph. 

FRIDAY NIGHT - Partly cloudy. A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms in the evening. Lows in the mid 70s. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph. 

SATURDAY - Partly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the lower 90s. South winds 5 to 10 mph. 

SATURDAY NIGHT - Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the mid 70s. Southeast winds 5 to 10 mph. 

SUNDAY - Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs around 90. 

SUNDAY NIGHT - Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows in the lower 70s.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 08:10 AM~6179117
> *sounds interesting.
> *


I asked her could she tell if they picked up anything and she said that the investigator spoke w/Chris (the 2yr old) and told him whenever he say that man to tell her, she would walk around the house and nothing was happening/reading and then Chris said the man was in the bathroom, she goes in there and the magnetic field thing would spike, also they got some stuff on the thermal imaging camera but Alesha wasn't sure what it was :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 08:09 AM~6179112
> *What about HICK AZZ Bryan, TX
> Bryan, TX Weather Forecast
> 3:43 PM CDT THU SEP 14 2006
> ...



Can anyone see what is wrong w/this question and answer? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 09:12 AM~6179136
> *I asked her could she tell if they picked up anything and she said that the investigator spoke w/Chris (the 2yr old) and told him whenever he say that man to tell her, she would walk around the house and nothing was happening/reading and then Chris said the man was in the bathroom, she goes in there and the magnetic field thing would spike, also they got some stuff on the thermal imaging camera but Alesha wasn't sure what it was :0
> *




where's John? 

I drove through Brenham on Wednesday. I should of took a little detour that way and scoped it out.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 08:14 AM~6179151
> *where's John?
> 
> I drove through Brenham on Wednesday. I should of took a little detour that way and scoped it out.
> ...



Wouldn't have been little, Hearne is about 20 miles NORTH of Bryan....but if you want to go by let me know and I run it by Ernesto and Alesha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 09:16 AM~6179165
> *Wouldn't have been little, Hearne is about 20 miles NORTH of Bryan....but if you want to go by let me know and I run it by Ernesto and Alesha
> *



20 miles is nothing... everything here in houston is 500 miles from each other member... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2006, 06:30 AM~6178851
> *and pay. im glad i worked all them hours  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dam overtime hog


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 08:48 AM~6178974
> *almighty latin...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you cant go wrong with oldschool.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2006, 08:59 AM~6179056
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Sep 14 2006, 06:37 PM~6175849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *vandalized318*, Emperor Goofy, sixty8imp



today?!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 08:13 AM~6179144
> *Can anyone see what is wrong w/this question and answer? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 09:55 AM~6179451
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 08:18 AM~6179178
> *20 miles is nothing... everything here in houston is 500 miles from each other member...  :biggrin:
> *


true that!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 08:55 AM~6179453
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay, I don't have a prom picture but I found a picture of Michael and I when we were younger (much).....Christmas 1992 is when this was taken


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 10:25 AM~6179639
> *Okay, I don't have a prom picture but I found a picture of Michael and I when we were younger (much).....Christmas 1992 is when this was taken
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 09:25 AM~6179639
> *Okay, I don't have a prom picture but I found a picture of Michael and I when we were younger (much).....Christmas 1992 is when this was taken
> 
> 
> *


you kinda look like Jo from the facts of life. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 10:41 AM~6179776
> *you kinda look like Jo from the facts of life.  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 09:41 AM~6179776
> *you kinda look like Jo from the facts of life.  :biggrin:
> *



Good thing I liked her....I was 16 in that picture, Michael was 19, after taking the picture I was like, we make such a cute couple, I bet we're gonna have cute kids and he was like :nono: and I was like :angry: and then he was like :ugh: and i was like  and then he was like :happysad: and I was like :cheesy: and he was like "so you wanna get married?" :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 09:47 AM~6179804
> *Good thing I liked her....I was 16 in that picture, Michael was 19, after taking the picture I was like, we make such a cute couple, I bet we're gonna have cute kids and he was like  :nono: and I was like  :angry: and then he was like :ugh: and i was like   and then he was  like :happysad: and I was like  :cheesy: and he was like "so you wanna get married?"  :biggrin:
> *


wtf? i :dunno: what has got into u but u are  did you :banghead: or did you eat something bad and :barf: anyways will you be in Austin sun? if so i will :twak: for talking like this.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ATTENTION: The l.i.l. records and archives division will be having a mandatory meeting next week. I need the q.a. dept to orginize a time that is sutable for everyone. There will be a few changes implemented from then on out. It will make everyones job alot easier ....

Thanks

John t (firmelows)
CEO


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 15 2006, 09:51 AM~6179835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, just thought it was funny, we did get married the next year though. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 09:57 AM~6179870
> *Not sure about Austin, bad memories from Heat Waves there.....   + I got so  many things to do here.....it'll be a last minute decision
> Sorry, just thought it was funny, we did get married the next year though. :biggrin:
> *


SO WHO ALL IS GOING FROM BRYAN?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2006, 09:58 AM~6179876
> *SO WHO ALL IS GOING FROM BRYAN?
> *



not sure, I asked Michael about it and he didn't know either. are you guys going?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 09:47 AM~6179804
> *Good thing I liked her....I was 16 in that picture, Michael was 19, after taking the picture I was like, we make such a cute couple, I bet we're gonna have cute kids and he was like  :nono: and I was like  :angry: and then he was like :ugh: and i was like   and then he was  like :happysad: and I was like  :cheesy: and he was like "so you wanna get married?"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

too cute!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is something for the records and archives....



I found this last night looking through my old newspaper clippings. :0 



_
whatever happened to Richmond Ave.?_


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 09:59 AM~6179886
> *not sure, I asked Michael about it and he didn't know either.  are you guys going?
> *


Yeah we have too.......we will be taking off tomorrow afternoon......fun fun fun :biggrin: 

















6th street


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 10:01 AM~6179897
> *here is something for the records and archives....
> I found this last night looking through my old newspaper clippings.  :0
> 
> ...


nice good job r&d dept....thanks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

can you blow up the article?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2006, 11:03 AM~6179909
> *nice good job r&d dept....thanks
> *




that newspaper is from 1995...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2006, 11:04 AM~6179919
> *can you blow up the article?
> *



Ill post it in a bit...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 10:10 AM~6179961
> *Ill post it in a bit...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

1st part...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i see skeet stains on the article..
freaks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

2nd part...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2006, 11:19 AM~6179998
> *i see skeet stains on the article..
> freaks
> *



:angry: 

paint... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 10:21 AM~6180010
> *2nd part...
> 
> 
> ...


um yeah can you blow it up mayne?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is a chronicle article from 94... check it Sic713.


:0 :0 :0 











troublemakers....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2006, 11:26 AM~6180043
> *um yeah can you blow it up mayne?
> *




it wont let me make it bigger... it scales it down to that size no matter how big I make it.

I can read it fine on my 21 inch screen. :biggrin: 

:angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 15 2006, 09:21 AM~6180015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. u a graffiti artist too.. i like how the tried to stop our graffiti party downtown.. but they couldnt do shit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2006, 11:54 AM~6180149
> *lier.. aww skeet skeet mother fuckerssss..
> awww skeet skeet got damn
> yea..  u a graffiti artist too.. i like how the tried to stop our graffiti party downtown.. but they couldnt do shit
> *



I was...  


what party was that?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 10:21 AM~6180010
> *2nd part...
> 
> 
> ...


awww look at dani!!!! how cute!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 10:25 AM~6179639
> *Okay, I don't have a prom picture but I found a picture of Michael and I when we were younger (much).....Christmas 1992 is when this was taken
> 
> 
> *


THAT NGA WAS SKINNY!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i found an oldskool pic of me but i didnt have my hair fixed big that day. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i feel left out.. i dont have oldskoo pic to post. 

:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

and i was reppin' the homies shirts. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:19 PM~6180388
> *i found an oldskool pic of me but i didnt have my hair fixed big that day.  :roflmao:
> *



post it...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:22 PM~6180408
> *and i was reppin' the homies shirts.  :roflmao:
> *




gangsta!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 09:56 AM~6180170
> *I was...
> what party was that?
> *


the 1st one was about a month and a half ago at southside skate part.. but the city tried to shut it down.. dont know what happened tho.. it was on the news and radio...
the 2nd one was downtown.. the city tried again but i dunno what happpened.. channel 13 was there where they where having it .. some guy was painting live on the spot..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2006, 12:40 PM~6180547
> *the 1st one was about a month and a half ago at southside skate part.. but the city tried to shut it down.. dont know what happened tho.. it was on the news and radio...
> the 2nd one was downtown.. the city tried again but i dunno what happpened.. channel 13 was there where they where having it .. some guy was painting live on the spot..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats the city for you.. always tryin to put the street art down.. but fuck em.. it will never be stopped


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 11:24 AM~6180422
> *post it...
> *


dayum i look like a fkin ghost!!! i didnt go outside when the sun was out much. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i have other pics that are way more embarrasing than that one. ill have to find them and try to scan them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:46 PM~6180587
> *i have other pics that are way more embarrasing than that one. ill have to find them and try to scan them.
> *



What was your nickname? you know you had one...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 11:45 AM~6180582
> *dayum i look like a fkin ghost!!! i didnt go outside when the sun was out much. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


straight up chola......what they call you "ghost" or "la giggles", "lil loca" :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 08:25 AM~6179639
> *Okay, I don't have a prom picture but I found a picture of Michael and I when we were younger (much).....Christmas 1992 is when this was taken
> 
> 
> *


looks like bob from la bamba


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 11:47 AM~6180599
> *What was your nickname? you know you had one...
> *


what nickname? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 15 2006, 12:48 PM~6180607
> *straight up chola......what they call you "ghost" or "la giggles",  "lil loca"  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:49 PM~6180620
> *what nickname? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


spit it out.. what was it?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 10:45 AM~6180582
> *dayum i look like a fkin ghost!!! i didnt go outside when the sun was out much. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


mi vida loca


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 15 2006, 11:48 AM~6180607
> *straight up chola......what they call you "ghost" or "la giggles",  "lil loca"  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: right! nah i dont even remember. babydoll/babygirl or some stupid shit like that. :roflmao: its all funny now. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 15 2006, 10:21 AM~6180010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at you, you look like kid, lol, what year was that?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 15 2006, 11:48 AM~6180609
> *looks like bob from la bamba
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 15 2006, 11:50 AM~6180632
> *mi vida loca
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 11:52 AM~6180646
> *look at you, you look like kid, lol, what year was that?
> *


i was a kid! i was in middle school. back in 93-94???


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 15 2006, 11:48 AM~6180609
> *looks like bob from la bamba
> *


I'll tell him, I'll take that as a compliment b/c Esai Morales is fine too so I got some good taste, lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:46 PM~6180587
> *i have other pics that are way more embarrasing than that one. ill have to find them and try to scan them.
> *


lol ... me too ... I've got some where I'm wearing dickies and shit :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh... and they called me "Lil G" ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 11:55 AM~6180672
> *I'll tell him, I'll take that as a compliment b/c Esai Morales is fine too so I got some good taste, lol
> *


yes he is! he used to come on nypd blue right? doesnt matter cause i always remember him from la bamba. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2006, 12:56 PM~6180680
> *lol ... me too ... I've got some where I'm wearind dickies and shit :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh... and they called me "Lil G" ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2006, 12:56 PM~6180680
> *lol ... me too ... I've got some where I'm wearing dickies and shit :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh... and they called me "Lil G" ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2006, 11:56 AM~6180680
> *lol ... me too ... I've got some where I'm wearind dickies and shit :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh... and they called me "Lil G" ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


me too!!!! i gotta find them. though. i think the ones i wore were like 10 sizes bigger than me. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:56 PM~6180681
> *yes he is! he used to come on nypd blue right? doesnt matter cause i always remember him from la bamba.  :roflmao:
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh donna.. ohhhhhhhhh donna..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:52 PM~6180642
> *:roflmao: right! nah i dont even remember. babydoll/babygirl or some stupid shit like that.  :roflmao: its all funny now. :biggrin:
> *


you grew into a fine woman  :worship:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 12:52 PM~6180646
> *that is an amazing article, and picture....is that bike Dani's witchblade?
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> don't ever get the urge to pick up a can anymore?
> ...




nah... Ive seen alot more tagging going up on the walls here in Cy-fair... bunch of wannabes :0 :biggrin: It makes me mad more than anything, now I understand how people felt when we would vandalize their property...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 11:58 AM~6180701
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  donna..  ohhhhhhhhh  donna..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 15 2006, 11:58 AM~6180703
> *you grew into a fine woman   :worship:
> *


ahh thanks nim! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:58 PM~6180698
> *me too!!!! i gotta find them. though. i think the ones i wore were like 10 sizes bigger than me.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Naw girl ... I used to rock tight ass bodysuits with some big ass cross-color shorts, guess shorts, or z-cavarrici shorts with a red bandana hanging out my back pocket around Astroworld :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2006, 01:04 PM~6180730
> *Naw girl ... I used to rock tight ass bodysuits with some big ass cross-color shorts, guess shorts, or z-cavarrici shorts with a red bandana hanging out my back pocket around Astroworld :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *



hoodlums


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2006, 01:04 PM~6180730
> *Naw girl ... I used to rock tight ass bodysuits with some big ass cross-color shorts, guess shorts, or z-cavarrici shorts with a red bandana hanging out my back pocket around Astroworld :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


that was you? 

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2006, 12:04 PM~6180730
> *Naw girl ... I used to rock tight ass bodysuits with some big ass cross-color shorts, guess shorts, or z-cavarrici shorts with a red bandana hanging out my back pocket around Astroworld :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


damn girl you GOTTA find a pic of you lookin like that! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2006, 11:56 AM~6180680
> *lol ... me too ... I've got some where I'm wearing dickies and shit :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh... and they called me "Lil G" ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


what did the G stand for? "Gansta"?



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 15 2006, 11:56 AM~6180681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can honestly say I never did the "dickies" look, I think I've always been too 'NICE' to pull off any 'GANGSTA' look



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 15 2006, 11:58 AM~6180701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*LIL archives and Records R&D project for next week: 
*
everyone find and post an old school pic of themselves.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Sep 15 2006, 12:04 PM~6180730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 12:09 PM~6180771
> *LIL archives and Records R&D project for next week:
> 
> everyone find and post an old school pic of themselves.
> ...


ol'school pics:

ALAC = check
Mac2Lac = check


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 01:09 PM~6180771
> *LIL archives and Records R&D project for next week:
> 
> everyone find and post an old school pic of themselves.
> ...


2002 i think..me and homie juan.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 15 2006, 01:05 PM~6180740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G - Gangsta / Ghetto Girl :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

John you archiving this?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 12:09 PM~6180771
> *LIL archives and Records R&D project for next week:
> 
> everyone find and post an old school pic of themselves.
> ...


hell yea that'll be cool!!! everyone start diggin in yalls old pictures. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 12:05 PM~6180737
> *hoodlums
> *


x2


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 12:13 PM~6180800
> *2002 i think..me and homie juan.
> 
> 
> ...



sorry danny, not ol'school enough..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 01:17 PM~6180842
> *sorry danny, not ol'school enough..
> *


best i could do in such short notice.. but i'll get older stuff.. 

got 1 pic if zoot zoot.. 




got nudies too.. but dont think anyones interested.. (and no dont PM for them hrny..you freak)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 01:17 PM~6180842
> *sorry danny, not ol'school enough..
> *



has to be early to mid 90's???? :dunno:


for Latin 70's :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 12:18 PM~6180853
> *has to be early to mid 90's????  :dunno:
> for Latin 70's  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

my scanner is fked up. i may have to take pics of pictures i have. :uh: i know ghetto!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 12:18 PM~6180853
> *has to be early to mid 90's????  :dunno:
> for Latin 70's  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 15 2006, 12:18 PM~6180853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 12:18 PM~6180847
> *best i could do in such short notice..  but i'll get older stuff..
> 
> got 1 pic if zoot zoot..
> ...


ok  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:20 PM~6180861
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> my scanner is fked up. i may have to take pics of pictures i have. :uh: i know ghetto!
> *



:uh: nothing wrong w/that :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 15 2006, 12:24 PM~6180893
> *:uh: nothing wrong w/that :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 15 2006, 11:48 AM~6180609
> *looks like bob from la bamba
> *



Okay Goofy, I told Michael you said he looked like Esai Morales in that picture and this was his reply:

Michael "Go ahead...say what you gotta say....i give you permission...today...but only today puto....."


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 12:13 PM~6180810
> *John you archiving this?
> *


noted


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 11:00 AM~6180206
> *awww look at dani!!!! how cute!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn Straight! :biggrin: lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im bored, someone entertain me.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND EVERYONE!! :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dang....its pouring down raining right now!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 03:48 PM~6181948
> *dang....its pouring down raining right now!!!
> *


I can't tell ... I'm buried under tons of paper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 03:48 PM~6181948
> *dang....its pouring down raining right now!!!
> *


where u at?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2006, 02:51 PM~6181963
> *I can't tell ... I'm buried under tons of paper
> *


LOOK OUT YOUR WINDOW!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 02:51 PM~6181967
> *where u at?
> *


over here by i-10 west and 610.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 03:55 PM~6181985
> *over here by i-10 west and 610.
> *


oh. well, dont get wet.. u know sugar melts.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 02:56 PM~6181995
> *oh.  well, dont get wet.. u know sugar melts.
> *


look at ya...... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 03:58 PM~6182007
> *look at ya...... :cheesy:
> *


rather look at you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha..RIM CO called, asked me to pass message to my primo that he missed payment on his rent-to-own wheels. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: [email protected] yeah....just got a promotion.....and a raise with evry 90 days another raise....yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2006, 04:43 PM~6182354
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: [email protected] yeah....just got a promotion.....and a raise with evry 90 days another raise....yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


ya'll ****** rich. 

:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 10:45 AM~6180582
> *dayum i look like a fkin ghost!!! i didnt go outside when the sun was out much. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 15 2006, 10:34 AM~6180083
> *here is a chronicle article from 94... check it Sic713.
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


Oh shit. I still got that article too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got that old school hair cut...bald head and just the front combed back...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 15 2006, 07:06 PM~6183076
> *Oh shit. I still got that article too.
> *



YOU KNOW IT FOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 15 2006, 04:51 PM~6181963
> *I can't tell ... I'm buried under tons of paper
> *


hi :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

shout out to those who r making paper on the weekend....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 16 2006, 07:26 AM~6185439
> *shout out to those who r making paper on the weekend....
> *


Amen....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

all work no play


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think the next carshow instead of trophys and cash money they should give out these cool sets for some htown riders


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2006, 09:43 AM~6185911
> *i think the next carshow instead of trophys and cash money they should give out these cool sets for some htown riders
> 
> 
> ...



red x

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2006, 09:57 AM~6185954
> *red x
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



ha! i see it .


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 01:55 PM~6181985
> *over here by i-10 west and 610.
> *



i service that area, do you need some servicing?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 16 2006, 11:52 AM~6186144
> *i service that area, do you need some servicing?
> *



thats funny......when were gettin jobs for the day, he always asks to service the montrose area :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and heres some old pics of me..

1996









1995









the rest are in storage in cali


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 16 2006, 10:01 AM~6186163
> *thats funny......when were gettin jobs for the day, he always asks to service the montrose area :scrutinize:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 16 2006, 12:07 PM~6186184
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 16 2006, 10:05 AM~6186179
> *and heres some old pics of me..
> 
> 1996
> ...


put on a few lbs since then huh


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Q~VO H~TOWN WHAT'S UP!!WHO'S GOING WATCH THAT BOY ROCKY JUAREZ CATCH HIS PAPER TONIGHT AGAINST BARRERA.GOING TO BE ON BAD @SS FIGHT.GOING WIITH OUR HOMETOWN BOY JUAREZ IN 7...!!! *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2006, 12:20 PM~6186235
> *put on a few lbs since then huh
> *



ha... :uh: 






sad but true though 

130 to 215


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 16 2006, 10:31 AM~6186273
> *ha... :uh:
> sad but true though
> 
> ...


god damn micheline man :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 16 2006, 12:28 AM~6184602
> *hi :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

juarez got his @ss f**k up thats what he gets


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 17 2006, 01:23 AM~6189789
> *juarez got his @ss f**k up thats what he gets
> *


MAN HOMEBOY DIDN'T GET BEAT THAT BAD JUST KEPT EATING THAT JAB AND HIS EYE STARTED TO SWELL NOW IF HE WAS GETTING DROPPED AND WAS BLEEDING BADLY THEN YEAH HE GOT HIS @SS BEAT BUT TO SAY THAT WASN'T THE CASE HE TRIED TO CUT OFF THE RING BUT BARRERA WASN'T HAVING IT. HOMIE JUST GOT OUT BOXED I MEAN EVERYONE EXPECTED THEM TO TRADE BLOWS THE WHOLE CROWD WAS EXPECTING TO SEE A THROWDOWN BUT BARERRA CAME OUT WITH A GAMEPLAN STUCK TO IT AND IT WORKED END OF STORY...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

he still won and left juarez looking like sh*t i dont like juarez cuz he put my homeboy lil boy down his only 7 and he asking him if he could take a pic with him and he said he was to bussy that fool was just sitting down not even doing sh*t.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 17 2006, 09:13 AM~6190332
> *he still won and left juarez looking like sh*t  i dont like juarez cuz he put my homeboy lil boy down his only 7 and he asking him if he could take a pic with him and he said he was to bussy that fool was just sitting down not even doing sh*t.
> *


I hear you about stuff like that that's not cool especially to do that to a kid.The few times that I have ran into him he never refused a autograph or picture but I would be pissed of too if he would have pulled something like that.But the fight itself could have went down different if Juarez could of got close to him he just got outboxed plain and simple.Barerra came in in better shape this time around he knew he was going to need it to keep moving the entire fight....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

on a different note the TEXANS aren't doing nada.Looks like we are going to be 0-2...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 17 2006, 12:43 PM~6191035
> *on a different note the TEXANS aren't doing nada.Looks like we are going to be 0-2...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boiler and krazy toys doing tha damn thang


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## ray_sr (Mar 4, 2006)

My Boy is turning 6, if you think that you can make it, give me a call
if it is possible for you to show up....it would be greatly appricated
:biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

holy crap!! this thing is going BIG!!


who has something for sale?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Pictures from ATX show slowly being posted.. might post some tomorrow, I'm exhausted... 

link in my signature....muchos besos!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hey mark throw me a roll!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Sep 17 2006, 07:51 PM~6193371
> *holy crap!! this thing is going BIG!!
> who has something for sale?
> *


damn ***** where u been...
u aint miss shhit though.. same ol houston bullshit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 17 2006, 08:05 PM~6193453
> *hey mark throw me a roll!!
> *


bumper checkin yet :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 16 2006, 10:52 AM~6186144
> *i service that area, do you need some servicing?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 16 2006, 12:05 PM~6186179
> *and heres some old pics of me..
> 
> 1996
> ...


dang, el flaco


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look like some roadster 56 spokes on the foe doe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Bought my ex's lil son his halloween costume. That boy got all into it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NINJA GAIDEN...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 16 2006, 12:21 PM~6186238
> *Q~VO H~TOWN WHAT'S UP!!WHO'S GOING WATCH THAT BOY ROCKY JUAREZ CATCH HIS PAPER TONIGHT AGAINST BARRERA.GOING TO BE ON BAD @SS FIGHT.GOING WIITH OUR HOMETOWN BOY JUAREZ IN 7...!!!
> 
> *


very disappointing fight ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 09:31 AM~6195541
> *NINJA GAIDEN...
> *


 :biggrin: 

You know I had to get into the picture :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 17 2006, 01:40 PM~6191028
> *I hear you about stuff like that that's not cool especially to do that to a kid.The few times that I have ran into him he never refused a autograph or picture but I would be pissed of too if he would have pulled something like that.But the fight itself could have went down different if Juarez could of got close to him he just got outboxed plain and simple.Barerra came in in better shape this time around he knew he was going to need it to keep moving the entire fight....
> *


true dat ... but that doesn't sound like something Rocky would do ... :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp in the house


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2006, 09:34 AM~6195552
> *:biggrin:
> 
> You know I had to get into the picture  :cheesy:
> ...


:roflmao: ... nice pic Latin :thumbsup: ... little boy's costume is cool, too! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2006, 09:01 AM~6195456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did u drive your cadillac this weekend dena


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 08:33 AM~6195549
> *very disappointing fight ... :thumbsdown:
> *


for real. i lost money. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2006, 07:40 AM~6195578
> *for real. i lost money. :angry:
> *


u need more?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2006, 09:34 AM~6195552
> *:biggrin:
> 
> You know I had to get into the picture  :cheesy:
> ...


i bet lil kid whooped latins azz.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 09:33 AM~6195549
> *very disappointing fight ... :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 09:39 AM~6195573
> *did u drive your cadillac this weekend dena
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 09:39 AM~6195573
> *did u drive your cadillac this weekend dena
> *


yes I did


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 07:59 AM~6195676
> *yes I did
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 09:59 AM~6195676
> *yes I did
> *


PICS?? WITNESSES??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

affidavits... (sp?)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

(-)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 10:06 AM~6195724
> *(-)
> *


heard there gonna be a cutty bustin out soon.. 1st day on street hitting bumpa.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 18 2006, 10:00 AM~6195688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 10:07 AM~6195734
> *heard there gonna be a cutty bustin out soon..  1st day on street hitting bumpa.
> *



pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 08:07 AM~6195734
> *heard there gonna be a cutty bustin out soon..  1st day on street hitting bumpa.
> *


but is it really gonna bust out, or is it just gonna hype it up for YEARS, and never bust out?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 10:07 AM~6195734
> *heard there gonna be a cutty bustin out soon..  1st day on street hitting bumpa.
> *


link?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 10:09 AM~6195744
> *but is it really gonna bust out, or is it just gonna hype it up for YEARS, and never bust out?
> *


Kenneth ... I got a homeboy with a tow truck that can help you get that big ass chip off your shoulder


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 10:09 AM~6195744
> *but is it really gonna bust out, or is it just gonna hype it up for YEARS, and never bust out?
> *


GUESS WE'LL FIND OUT WHEN WE SEE THE FLYING CACAROCH PINSTRIPES.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 08:14 AM~6195776
> *Kenneth ... I got a homeboy with a tow truck that can help you get that big ass chip off your shoulder
> *


huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 10:14 AM~6195776
> *Kenneth ... I got a homeboy with a tow truck that can help you get that big ass chip off your shoulder
> *


come on dena, you can come back at him better then that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 08:14 AM~6195779
> *GUESS WE'LL FIND OUT WHEN WE SEE THE FLYING CACAROCH PINSTRIPES.
> 
> 
> *


*WHAT IT DEW*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 10:15 AM~6195795
> *WHAT IT DEW
> *


where jp.. he gonna get mad watch.. next time i see em he'll be like "hey fk u.. talkin shit on LIL actin mother fucker".. watch.. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JP IS GOING FOR THE 1 STOP SHOP TITLE. INTERIOR, PINSTRIPE, PAINT, LIFTS. MAN HOLD UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 10:18 AM~6195822
> *JP IS GOING FOR THE 1 STOP SHOP TITLE. INTERIOR, PINSTRIPE, PAINT, LIFTS. MAN HOLD UP
> *


power moves


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 09:09 AM~6195744
> *but is it really gonna bust out, or is it just gonna hype it up for YEARS, and never bust out?
> *


coming soon from JUAN STOP CUSTOMS




























:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 18 2006, 08:22 AM~6195855
> *coming soon from JUAN STOP CUSTOMS
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJ Jammin Joe 

http://puroparty.com/tagboard2.php

Anyone that knows him or of him, he passed away :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

knowin that fool he prolly went to the library and borrowed books on how to build a lowrider, fuck buying them :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 10:26 AM~6195886
> *knowin that fool he prolly went to the library and borrowed books on how to build a lowrider, fuck buying them  :biggrin:
> *


COPIED IMPORTANT CHAPTERS.. .05 A PAGE..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 08:29 AM~6195914
> *COPIED IMPORTANT CHAPTERS..  .05 A PAGE..
> 
> 
> *


his ears are red..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 08:41 AM~6195584
> *u need more?
> *


baller.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 08:47 AM~6195614
> *i bet lil kid whooped latins azz.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

overtime king even!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 08:42 AM~6195968
> *overtime king even!
> *


shit i havent even left the house yet and its almost 11. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 09:42 AM~6195968
> *overtime king even!
> *


for real.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2006, 08:44 AM~6195978
> *for real.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wish i could be loaded like Lone Star. i'd be scoring all da hoez


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 08:51 AM~6196011
> *wish i could be loaded like Lone Star.  i'd be scoring all da hoez
> *


im a changed man. i dont drink or gamble anymore as of saturday nite. im also a 1 woman man.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 09:49 AM~6196003
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 10:52 AM~6196016
> *im a changed man. i dont drink or gamble anymore as of saturday nite. im also a 1 woman man.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 10:52 AM~6196016
> *im a changed man. i dont drink or gamble anymore as of saturday nite. im also a 1 woman man.
> *



WTF???

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what can i say, the lord saved me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 10:57 AM~6196056
> *what can i say, the lord saved me.
> *


you o' born again christian acting ass.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 18 2006, 10:56 AM~6196055
> *WTF???
> 
> :ugh:
> *


LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *vandalized318*, sixty8imp



:scrutinize:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

Of course!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 18 2006, 11:20 AM~6196218
> *Of course!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 18 2006, 11:20 AM~6196218
> *Of course!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 11:32 AM~6196255
> *
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup chicken fuckers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 09:08 AM~6196147
> *LOL
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2006, 12:46 PM~6196620
> *sup chicken fuckers
> *


sup popcicle sucker!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 01:09 PM~6196728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY YOU AINT AT WORK OVERTIME KING?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 11:20 AM~6196800
> *WHY YOU AINT AT WORK OVERTIME KING?
> *


PAGER AINT WENT OFF YET. I GOT 2 MORE HOURS TO DUCK AND DODGE..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 01:40 PM~6196924
> *PAGER AINT WENT OFF YET. I GOT 2 MORE HOURS TO DUCK AND DODGE..
> *


OH.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it 5 yet???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 11:20 AM~6196800
> *WHY YOU AINT AT WORK OVERTIME KING?
> *


thanks for jinxing me cock sucker


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2006, 01:51 PM~6196998
> *is it 5 yet???
> *


i wish  i'm so tired from that game last night ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2006, 11:53 AM~6197015
> *:roflmao:
> *


you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 18 2006, 01:51 PM~6196998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA.. TAKE YO AZZ TO WORK *****!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 01:55 PM~6197027
> *i wish   i'm so tired from that game last night ...
> *


you aint true playa then...

cause i'm never tired of da game..
namean


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 12:55 PM~6197027
> *i wish   i'm so tired from that game last night ...
> *


which game? this shitty ass weather makes me tired.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 12:55 PM~6197030
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2006, 12:01 PM~6197087
> *which game? this shitty ass weather makes me tired.
> *


good cover up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 12:55 PM~6197034
> *YUP, YOU CAN GO HOME NOW.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 01:01 PM~6197099
> *
> good cover up
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 02:03 PM~6197115
> *:ugh:
> *


not you.. you keep yo azz at work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 01:03 PM~6197115
> *:ugh:
> *


your avi makes me dizzy. :around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2006, 02:01 PM~6197087
> *which game? this shitty ass weather makes me tired.
> *


the Dynamo/Chivas USA game ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 02:05 PM~6197131
> *the Dynamo/Chivas USA game ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 02:04 PM~6197122
> *not you.. you keep yo azz at work.
> *



one more hour.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 01:05 PM~6197131
> *the Dynamo/Chivas USA game ...
> *


thats right. i forgot you told me you were going to that game.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2006, 02:04 PM~6197124
> *your avi makes me dizzy. :around:
> *


<================== :0 


uffin: 



:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2006, 02:07 PM~6197150
> *thats right. i forgot you told me you were going to that game.
> *


 girl Yasmeen was so excited cause she got to go on the field w/the Dynamo and two of her soccer team mates :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 02:10 PM~6197171
> * girl Yasmeen was so excited cause she got to go on the field w/the Dynamo and two of her soccer team mates  :0  :biggrin:
> *


GROUPIES


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 12:15 PM~6197213
> *GROUPIES
> *


IN TRAINING


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 02:15 PM~6197213
> *GROUPIES
> *


I'm talking about my 8 year old daughter - she plays soccer ... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 01:07 PM~6197154
> *<================== :0
> uffin:
> :biggrin:
> *


that one is better!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 01:10 PM~6197171
> * girl Yasmeen was so excited cause she got to go on the field w/the Dynamo and two of her soccer team mates  :0  :biggrin:
> *


good for her! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 02:28 PM~6197252
> *I'm talking about my 8 year old daughter - she plays soccer ...  :uh:
> *


OH

MY BAD


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 02:28 PM~6197252
> *I'm talking about my 8 year old daughter - she plays soccer ...  :uh:
> *



EDIT ... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 02:33 PM~6197306
> *EDIT ...  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not even gonna go there .....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2006, 02:31 PM~6197285
> *that one is better!
> *



i KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THE CALACA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 01:36 PM~6197335
> *i KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THE CALACA
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thinkin fajitas and booze 2nite.. hmmmm


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2006, 09:10 AM~6195483
> *dang, el flaco
> *




yea memories...  


but i think i lost some pounds with this new jobby job :0 


and yea kenny, those are roadster 56 spokes, they made a limited time appearance on that car. that was my daily for awhile. i sold those rims to my bro and he put them on his glasshouse and got jacked for em.


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

<img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/anala286/rohoustondi71.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
It' official! Rollerz Only has made its way to Houston. I know there has been some controversy in the past, but the past is behind us. Let us begin with the present and make our way into the future. With another strong club such as Rollerz Only coming into the Houston area, the future of lowriders will only strengthen. This chapter will earn the respect we deserve, just as other clubs here have. As we know, there will always be HATERS that fuel the fire within us...But that's alright, they will hate because of ENVY and JEALOUSY, and maybe that is something we earn as well. We hope see everyone at upcoming.

If you have any questions you can contact me at [email protected] or just PM me.

Sincerely and Much Respect,
Ever Mendoza
Rollerz Only Houston Chapter President


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so, who's down to hit up wings-n-more 2nite?? i'll guy 1st pitcher of brew.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 18 2006, 04:07 PM~6197938
> *yea memories...
> but i think i lost some pounds with this new jobby job :0
> and yea kenny, those are roadster 56 spokes, they made a limited time appearance on that car.  that was my daily for awhile.  i sold those rims to my bro and he put them on his glasshouse and got jacked for em.
> *


pterodactyls


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 18 2006, 02:07 PM~6197938
> *yea memories...
> but i think i lost some pounds with this new jobby job :0
> and yea kenny, those are roadster 56 spokes, they made a limited time appearance on that car.  that was my daily for awhile.  i sold those rims to my bro and he put them on his glasshouse and got jacked for em.
> *


56 spoke roadsters where the shit. i got carjacked for my set too. actually little did they know they were getting crowns with roadster claw spinners, suckers :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I STILL SAY SUPREMES ARE DA SHYT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 03:28 PM~6198498
> *I STILL SAY SUPREMES ARE DA SHYT
> *


they cracked too much


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 05:28 PM~6198501
> *they cracked too much
> *


MINE NEVER DID, AND HAD EM ON A DAILY FOR ABOUT 2 YEARS.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> *JUSTDEEZ Posted Today, 05:11 PM
> pterodactyls  *


 :uh: 




> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 05:25 PM~6198482
> *56 spoke roadsters where the shit.  i got carjacked for my set too. actually little did they know they were getting crowns with roadster claw spinners, suckers  :uh:
> *



ha suckas, these had engraved center caps. he hadn't even put the switches on the glasshouse but the way it sat, it looked like it did. that, and the fact that he was coming out of new heights hydros when they were off hardy.

he cracked a buncha supremes too.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 18 2006, 08:18 AM~6195822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and fuck u 1000000 times


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 18 2006, 03:33 PM~6198532
> *:uh:
> ha suckas, these had engraved center caps.  he hadn't even put the switches on the glasshouse but the way it sat, it looked like it did.  that, and the fact that he was coming out of new heights hydros when they were off hardy.
> 
> ...


yea i had some crowns with claw spinner that i borrowed back in the day...when i got the car back i got some 56 spokes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 18 2006, 03:34 PM~6198537
> *:uh: i just installed an x-ray machine on the cutty,,so watch out...
> and fuck u 1000000 times
> *


*JUAN STOP CUSTOMS*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 05:35 PM~6198549
> *JUAN STOP CUSTOMS
> *



hey *****, i heard you dont stay in the south main no moe.....what happen sell out :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 18 2006, 03:37 PM~6198558
> *hey *****, i heard you dont stay in the south main no moe.....what happen sell out :biggrin:
> *


nah im still here. might just buy a place here. im hood rich bitchh


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 03:35 PM~6198549
> *JUAN STOP CUSTOMS
> *


ur new name is baby whirlwind


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck that ***** whirlwind if i ever find out who that is im fuckin them up on sight.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 05:38 PM~6198564
> *nah im still here. might just buy a place here. im hood rich bitchh
> *



cool...represent then baller





















c walk homie :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 18 2006, 03:42 PM~6198589
> *cool...represent then baller
> c walk homie :biggrin:
> *


keep rollin mr 60s :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 05:42 PM~6198596
> *keep rollin mr  60s  :uh:
> *



haha, jus fukn wit u fool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 18 2006, 03:43 PM~6198602
> *haha, jus fukn wit u fool.
> *


  



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Sep 18 2006, 05:34 PM~6198537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 08:33 AM~6195549
> *very disappointing fight ... :thumbsdown:
> *


*X 2* I FEEL THE SAME WAY JUST WISH HE WOULD HAVE DONE SOMETHING CHIT PULL A TYSON BITE EM IN THE EAR.. ANYTHING TO MAKE HIM STOP MOVING... :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 04:35 PM~6198549
> *JUAN STOP CUSTOMS
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 18 2006, 05:58 PM~6199358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u started it fool


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2006, 08:25 AM~6195882
> *DJ Jammin Joe
> 
> http://puroparty.com/tagboard2.php
> ...


That is my homie Big Joe or as I called him JOJO. We were on the same cooking team. As a matter a fact we just partied on Sat.


R.I.P jojo
:angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2006, 09:00 PM~6193937
> *bumper checkin yet  :0
> *


it did homie, but it's back 2 the garage 4 some serious modifications   :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 07:40 PM~6199635
> *u started it fool
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 18 2006, 06:48 PM~6199685
> *it did homie, but it's back 2 the garage 4 some serious modifications     :biggrin:
> *


what garage, juan stop customs?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 08:07 AM~6195734
> *heard there gonna be a cutty bustin out soon..  1st day on street hitting bumpa.
> *


maybe two homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 18 2006, 02:33 PM~6198144
> *<img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/anala286/rohoustondi71.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> It' official! Rollerz Only has made its way to Houston.  I know there has been some controversy in the past, but the past is behind us.  Let us begin with the present and make our way into the future.  With another strong club such as Rollerz Only coming into the Houston area, the future of lowriders will only strengthen.  This chapter will earn the respect we deserve, just as other clubs here have.  As we know, there will always be HATERS that fuel the fire within us...But that's alright, they will hate because of ENVY and JEALOUSY, and maybe that is something we earn as well.  We hope see everyone at upcoming.
> 
> ...



i taught dena was the prez of RO houston :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 18 2006, 06:51 PM~6199707
> *i taught dena was the prez of RO houston :uh:
> *


me too

:dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2006, 06:50 PM~6199699
> *what garage, juan stop customs?
> *


my garage, but we support each other  , just like u and ur homies :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 18 2006, 04:33 PM~6198144
> *<img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/anala286/rohoustondi71.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> It' official! Rollerz Only has made its way to Houston.  I know there has been some controversy in the past, but the past is behind us.  Let us begin with the present and make our way into the future.  With another strong club such as Rollerz Only coming into the Houston area, the future of lowriders will only strengthen.  This chapter will earn the respect we deserve, just as other clubs here have.  As we know, there will always be HATERS that fuel the fire within us...But that's alright, they will hate because of ENVY and JEALOUSY, and maybe that is something we earn as well.  We hope see everyone at upcoming.
> 
> ...



Cool homie... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 18 2006, 06:52 PM~6199716
> *my garage, but we support each other  , just like u and ur homies :biggrin:
> *


lowriders inc.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2006, 07:33 AM~6195549
> *very disappointing fight ... :thumbsdown:
> *


well , barrera did a smart fight, HIT AND RUN A MARATHON, i understand he didn't want to trade and risk,good 4 him, but juarez should had put more pressure and cut the ring, it would had been more interesting ORALE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 18 2006, 08:59 PM~6199780
> *well , barrera did a smart fight, HIT AND RUN A MARATHON, i understand he didn't want to trade and risk,good 4 him, but juarez should had put more pressure and cut the ring, it would had been more interesting ORALE
> *



cant beat (or almost beat) Barrera twice in a row...


I see you catching some air there Boiler... doing your thing homie!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 18 2006, 02:33 PM~6198144
> *<img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/anala286/rohoustondi71.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> It' official! Rollerz Only has made its way to Houston.  I know there has been some controversy in the past, but the past is behind us.  Let us begin with the present and make our way into the future.  With another strong club such as Rollerz Only coming into the Houston area, the future of lowriders will only strengthen.  This chapter will earn the respect we deserve, just as other clubs here have.  As we know, there will always be HATERS that fuel the fire within us...But that's alright, they will hate because of ENVY and JEALOUSY, and maybe that is something we earn as well.  We hope see everyone at upcoming.
> 
> ...


COOL HOMIES, THIS IS GOOD 4 HOUSTON


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 18 2006, 07:01 PM~6199791
> *cant beat (or almost beat) Barrera twice in a row...
> I see you catching some air there Boiler... doing your thing homie!!
> *


it's on the works homie, and my homie darkness should b taking care of the paint soon  we need to stert lookin 4 a cruising or chill spot on sat nights 2 burn some motors :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 18 2006, 09:06 PM~6199845
> *it's on the works homie, and my homie darkness should b taking care of the paint soon  we need to stert lookin 4 a cruising or chill spot on sat nights 2 burn some motors :biggrin:
> *



for sure... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2004, 05:16 PM~2349246
> *i havent been there in a while.  i used to go every chance i could get in my m/c.
> 
> id still like to cruise , wheres the spot??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 18 2006, 07:06 PM~6199845
> *it's on the works homie, and my homie darkness should b taking care of the paint soon  we need to stert lookin 4 a cruising or chill spot on sat nights 2 burn some motors :biggrin:
> *


yeahhhhhh.. u already know.. sometime this week ill be callin u .. if not this week.. next monday for sure


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got bored


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2006, 10:01 PM~6200314
> *i got bored
> 
> 
> ...


what did u do knew to it?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is that the same bike that bike is nice it has it own style to it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Sep 18 2006, 08:34 PM~6200522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP.. THANKS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats up girls


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hooka


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2006, 08:33 AM~6202180
> *whats up girls
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

loving this weather we're having right now.... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WELL GOD DAMN MR RIVER OAKS HIMSELF


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 09:13 AM~6202315
> *loving this weather we're having right now.... :cheesy:
> *




X 100000000000


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 07:13 AM~6202315
> *loving this weather we're having right now.... :cheesy:
> *


NICE CV WEATHER


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2006, 09:18 AM~6202338
> *NICE CV WEATHER
> *


  gonna drop the top on Memorial Dr. later today :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 09:13 AM~6202315
> *loving this weather we're having right now.... :cheesy:
> *


it's great! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 18 2006, 04:33 PM~6198144
> *<img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/anala286/rohoustondi71.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> It' official! Rollerz Only has made its way to Houston.  I know there has been some controversy in the past, but the past is behind us.  Let us begin with the present and make our way into the future.  With another strong club such as Rollerz Only coming into the Houston area, the future of lowriders will only strengthen.  This chapter will earn the respect we deserve, just as other clubs here have.  As we know, there will always be HATERS that fuel the fire within us...But that's alright, they will hate because of ENVY and JEALOUSY, and maybe that is something we earn as well.  We hope see everyone at upcoming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2006, 09:24 AM~6202372
> *it's great! :thumbsup:
> *


this isnt cali so enjoy why you can....... it will be sticky by thursday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 08:26 AM~6202388
> *this isnt cali so enjoy why you can....... it will be sticky by thursday
> *


yup. its suppose to rain thurs, fri and sat morning. if it rains sat afternoon imma be soooo pissed!!!! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 09:26 AM~6202388
> *this isnt cali so enjoy why you can....... it will be sticky by thursday
> *


I hear ya ... I figured I'd be doing good if it lasted through this evening ...  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

IF ONLY WEEKEND IS LIKE THIS..BE PERFECT BBQ WEATHER.. BRISKETT AND BEER..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2006, 09:31 AM~6202422
> *I hear ya ... I figured I'd be doing good if it lasted through this evening ...    :biggrin:
> *


Dena you going to Vegas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 09:35 AM~6202449
> *Dena you going to Vegas?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 09:34 AM~6202441
> *IF ONLY WEEKEND IS LIKE THIS..BE PERFECT BBQ WEATHER..  BRISKETT AND BEER..
> 
> 
> *


Shit, hopefully I'll be getting ready to go back to my old job. Got called today to talk about $$


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 09:36 AM~6202453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Okay......... Are you going? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 18 2006, 08:51 PM~6199707
> *i taught dena was the prez of RO houston :uh:
> *


no shit :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 09:37 AM~6202461
> *Shit, hopefully I'll be getting ready to go back to my old job.  Got called today to talk about $$
> *


THOUGHT U LIKED NEW JOB CAUSE ITS CLOSER?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 09:38 AM~6202473
> *THOUGHT U LIKED NEW JOB CAUSE ITS CLOSER?
> *


well when they offer you almost 10 g's more, it's worth moving over there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 09:38 AM~6202470
> *Okay......... Are you going? :cheesy:
> *


NO. I AINT GOT TRAILER, CAUSE IM NOT A BALLA LIKE LONESTAR.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 09:40 AM~6202488
> *well when they offer you almost 10 g's more, it's worth moving over there.
> *



DAMN!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 09:41 AM~6202493
> *DAMN!!!
> *


Que onda neighbor :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 09:42 AM~6202501
> *Que onda neighbor  :biggrin:
> *



right. But hopefully I wont be here too much longer... Buyer is writing up a contract for the house today.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 19 2006, 09:41 AM~6202492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im only 5 mins from your old job.... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 09:47 AM~6202538
> *Im not taking my car this year
> Im only 5 mins from your old job.... :0
> *


 :scrutinize: 
what area are you at now?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 09:35 AM~6202449
> *Dena you going to Vegas?
> *


Yessir ... how about you? Are you driving or flying?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 09:43 AM~6202511
> *right.  But hopefully I wont be here too much longer... Buyer is writing up a contract for the house today.
> *


Not bad, where you moving to? I had a major argument with this old fart that I'm suppose to take his place when he retires. I told him his attitude isn't worth a shit and his ways of doing things are prehistoric since there are better ways to improve on the explosion proof buildings being produced here. Boils down to he doesn't want someone younger showing him a better way of doing things.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 19 2006, 09:49 AM~6202550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drivin....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 09:55 AM~6202580
> *I-10 at Kirkwood
> 
> drivin....
> *


Is Chelly going too? When are you/ya'll leaving?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 08:40 AM~6202488
> *well when they offer you almost 10 g's more, it's worth moving over there.
> *


if you do you'll be on my side of the world. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm.. i got couple of airlines certificates.. maybe i should go..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 09:57 AM~6202597
> *if you do you'll be on my side of the world. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 09:53 AM~6202571
> *Not bad, where you moving to?  I had a major argument with this old fart that I'm suppose to take his place when he retires.  I told him his attitude isn't worth a shit and his ways of doing things are prehistoric since there are better ways to improve on the explosion proof buildings being produced here.  Boils down to he doesn't want someone younger showing him a better way of doing things.
> *



If all works out as planned, moving to Shelby. 

That dude is stuck in his ways huh?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2006, 09:56 AM~6202589
> *Is Chelly going too?  When are you/ya'll leaving?
> *


Yea, we'er heading out on Thursday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 09:55 AM~6202580
> *I-10 at Kirkwood
> 
> drivin....
> *




yup, yup


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 10:03 AM~6202637
> *yup, yup
> *


Gotta love the west side :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

does that mean that I would have to start a "Shelby Lowrider" thread (note: not lowrider*S*)


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 10:04 AM~6202648
> *does that mean that I would have to start a "Shelby Lowrider" thread (note: not lowriderS)
> :biggrin:
> *


lol!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Goofy you been screening your cell.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Atari!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJfCUI4Tqgo


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 19 2006, 08:10 AM~6202686
> *Goofy you been screening your cell.
> *


no sir..holla sometime homie!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 09:04 AM~6202648
> *does that mean that I would have to start a "Shelby Lowrider" thread (note: not lowriderS)
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 10:04 AM~6202648
> *does that mean that I would have to start a "Shelby Lowrider" thread (note: not lowriderS)
> :biggrin:
> *


Where is shelby at? By Bryan, Tx??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 10:22 AM~6202767
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 10:27 AM~6202794
> *Where is shelby at?  By Bryan, Tx??
> *



Shelby is 15 miles from Brenham...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: 


*NASA Tracks Mystery Object Near Atlantis Shuttle*
19 September 2006 10:55 a.m. EDT

CAPE CANAVERAL, Fla. – NASA mission controllers are tracking a mystery object hovering between the space shuttle Atlantis and Earth, and traveling at roughly the same speed as the orbiter, agency officials said Tuesday.

http://www.space.com/spaceshuttle/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 10:32 AM~6202825
> *Shelby is 15 miles from Brenham...
> *


where they make the ice cream?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 10:35 AM~6202846
> *where they make the ice cream?
> *



come on ice creammmmmmmmmmm..... 

yeah, Blue Bell is in Brenham. But they dont make a damned thing in Shelby... It is actually closer to Round Top, TX.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searc...ate=tx&zipcode=


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' country azz's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 10:41 AM~6202871
> *come on ice creammmmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> yeah, Blue Bell is in Brenham. But they dont make a damned thing in Shelby... It si actually closer to Round Top, TX.
> ...


Why the move out with the country folks?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

brb... got to drop some darkness's :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 10:42 AM~6202878
> *Why the move out with the country folks?
> *




Its nice wide open country... I like that small town rural feel. 

plus we are getting a hell of a deal on a nice sized piece of land.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 10:43 AM~6202886
> *brb... got to drop some darkness's  :burn:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 10:47 AM~6202920
> *:angry:
> *


OK :uh: next time i'll say liv4craps :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 11:01 AM~6203006
> *OK  :uh:  next time i'll say liv4craps  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*An eyeful a day keeps the doctor away!! Thanks for the info Latin......*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 18 2006, 09:47 AM~6195614
> *i bet lil kid whooped latins azz.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

okay too many replies so i'll sum it up

1.hi monica/dena/guys

2.latin-that costume is so cute....

3.ellie-i got pics of alesha's house, went friday evening...still light out, lol, give me a sec to post, haven't really looked at them for any detail....took w/camera phone


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

these are the areas that they experienced "paranormal activity" :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 08:43 AM~6202886
> *brb... got to drop some darkness's  :burn:
> *


wow.. thankx for using me.. but im not a green color...
same which cums out ur grande culo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 19 2006, 11:20 AM~6203144
> *
> 
> 
> ...




they were hiding from you...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 19 2006, 10:20 AM~6203144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LAST PIC BOTTOM RIGHT CORNER....ORB


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Toilet pic = ghost shit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 11:03 AM~6203025
> *An eyeful a day keeps the doctor away!! Thanks for the info Latin......
> 
> *










:cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 10:24 AM~6203167
> *they were hiding from you...
> *



she said it things usually start happening around 9pm.....it was around 6:30 when I took these pics....I didn't "feel" anything while I was there, not even a scared feeling, lol, except one point I thought I saw something out of the corner of my eye but it was just Alesha......(I thought I was gonna scream, lol) also I felt a little claustrophobic, although I'm not but I remember thinking "I bet this is the way claustrophobia feels" while I was in the hallway. :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2006, 11:27 AM~6203203
> *LAST PIC BOTTOM RIGHT CORNER....ORB
> *



I dont like the "orb" as paranormal phenomena theories... too many possibilities.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 11:28 AM~6203216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH! I remember 
 
/\
8================D
/\


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 11:27 AM~6203214
> *Toilet pic = ghost shit
> *




LOL!!! ghost droppings? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 11:27 AM~6203214
> *Toilet pic = ghost shit
> *


When look down and the bowl is empty? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 19 2006, 11:28 AM~6203219
> *she said it things usually start happening around 9pm.....it was around 6:30 when I took these pics....I didn't "feel" anything while I was there, not even a scared feeling, lol, except one point I thought I saw something out of the corner of my eye but it was just Alesha......(I thought I was gonna scream, lol) also I felt a little claustrophobic, although I'm not but I remember thinking "I bet this is the way claustrophobia feels" while I was in the hallway.  :ugh:  :dunno:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 11:30 AM~6203243
> *When look down and the bowl is empty? :0
> *


and when you wipe your cool-o the t.p. is still clean WTF??? FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 11:29 AM~6203228
> *OH YEAH!  I remember
> 
> /\
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 11:52 AM~6203426
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats latest on space shuttle? hit by ufo yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 11:53 AM~6203431
> *whats latest on space shuttle?  hit by ufo yet?
> *



they scrapped the landing til tomorrow... they dont know what it is yet. They are keeping the antenna boom out for the landing so they can keep an eye on it... :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 11:56 AM~6203458
> *they scrapped the landing til tomorrow... they dont know what it is yet. They are keeping the antenna boom out for the landing so they can keep an eye on it...  :0  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: 

al queda?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 11:57 AM~6203474
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> al queda?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

liv4lacs which way are u going to take driving to vegas.who else is driving to vegas?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 11:57 AM~6203474
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> al queda?
> *



this is how its gonna look when they enter the atmosphere... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 12:00 PM~6203484
> *this is how its gonna look when they enter the atmosphere...  :0
> 
> 
> ...


REPOST 1.01


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2006, 12:01 PM~6203486
> *REPOST 1.01
> *



agreed, but it was appropriate here... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 19 2006, 11:59 AM~6203479
> *liv4lacs which way are u going to take driving to vegas.who else is driving to vegas?
> *


Up threw Dallas is the fastest way from houston. Im gonna stop by AAA for maps this week  .... I dont know whos driving or flying this year???


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

take 290 to hwy 6 and then 35north when it splits stay on 35 west to 281 u should at least save an hour so u dont have to go tru dallas this will take u tru forthworth am not sure if am driving or flyin am waiting on some 22 for my dually if have them by then i will drive.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

is it 3:30 yet?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC WEBSITE has been updated.....go to see upcoming events and pics from the 3rd annual PASADENA SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW..........  WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 19 2006, 10:19 AM~6203136
> *okay too many replies so i'll sum it up
> 
> 1.hi monica/dena/guys
> ...


hey chica! :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 18 2006, 02:33 PM~6198144
> *<img src=\'http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d82/anala286/rohoustondi71.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> It' official! Rollerz Only has made its way to Houston.  I know there has been some controversy in the past, but the past is behind us.  Let us begin with the present and make our way into the future.  With another strong club such as Rollerz Only coming into the Houston area, the future of lowriders will only strengthen.  This chapter will earn the respect we deserve, just as other clubs here have.  As we know, there will always be HATERS that fuel the fire within us...But that's alright, they will hate because of ENVY and JEALOUSY, and maybe that is something we earn as well.  We hope see everyone at upcoming.
> 
> ...


  ..good luck EVER


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 09:41 AM~6202871
> *come on ice creammmmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> yeah, Blue Bell is in Brenham. But they dont make a damned thing in Shelby... It is actually closer to Round Top, TX.
> ...


good luck with the move! :cheesy: 


i could never live out in the middle of nowhere. :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 12:51 PM~6203782
> *good luck with the move! :cheesy:
> i could never live out in the middle of nowhere. :nono:
> *



thanks!

Itll be something different I tell you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 11:55 AM~6203816
> *thanks!
> 
> Itll be something different I tell you.
> *


i can only imagine....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 11:24 AM~6203990
> *i can only imagine....
> *


thats whut u told me last night


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 01:00 PM~6204148
> *thats whut u told me last night
> *


 :0 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 12:03 PM~6204163
> *:0  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


u dont wanna kick my butt.. u wanna kiss it,


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 01:04 PM~6204169
> *u dont wanna kick my butt.. u wanna kiss it,
> *


 :ugh: :burn: :nono: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 12:24 PM~6204250
> *:ugh:  :burn:  :nono:  :banghead:  :barf:
> *


i guess i am sic huh


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

what happened to everyone posting their oldskool pics??!?!?!?!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 02:39 PM~6204317
> *what happened to everyone posting their oldskool pics??!?!?!?!
> *



:0 


Ill find mine tomorrow...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 12:39 PM~6204317
> *what happened to everyone posting their oldskool pics??!?!?!?!
> *


fawk a old school pic..post a pic of ur ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 12:44 PM~6204346
> *no
> *


eat ass :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 02:45 PM~6204354
> *eat ass :angry:
> *



you get off on talking about things related to ass huh?


:dunno: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 01:40 PM~6204321
> *:0
> Ill find mine tomorrow...
> *


you forgot didnt you!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 02:46 PM~6204367
> *you forgot didnt you!!!!
> *



:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 01:40 PM~6204324
> *fawk a old school pic..post a pic of ur ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 12:46 PM~6204363
> *you get off on talking about things related to ass huh?
> :dunno:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


no i get off to honeys avi


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 02:48 PM~6204388
> *no i get off to honeys avi
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 02:39 PM~6204317
> *what happened to everyone posting their oldskool pics??!?!?!?!
> *


someone said i was too ugly.. so i didnt bother

:tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 01:48 PM~6204388
> *no i get off to honeys avi
> *


a flower?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 01:52 PM~6204408
> *someone said i was too ugly..  so i didnt bother
> 
> :tears:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 03:00 PM~6204458
> *
> *


^^^^ the someone in question


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 03:02 PM~6204471
> *^^^^ the someone in question
> *



:0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 02:02 PM~6204471
> *^^^^ the someone in question
> *


 :0 YOU FKIN LIAR!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 03:05 PM~6204491
> *:0 YOU FKIN LIAR!!!!!!!!!!!  :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


nu uh.. you said i was ugly, and stupid..and said my car was retarded looking. and i was like "geez, i only said good morning"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 03:11 PM~6204504
> *nu uh..  you said i was ugly, and stupid..and said my car was retarded looking.  and i was like  "geez, i only said good morning"
> *



LINK?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 19 2006, 03:13 PM~6204514
> *LINK?
> *


www.heffaHurtMyfeelings.com/namean


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 02:11 PM~6204504
> *nu uh..  you said i was ugly, and stupid..and said my car was retarded looking.  and i was like  "geez, i only said good morning"
> *


i was having a bad day. leave me alone. :angry: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 02:17 PM~6204538
> *www.heffaHurtMyfeelings.com/namean
> *


im bout to really hurt somethin in a min if you keep talkin all that shit. :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 03:21 PM~6204556
> *im bout to really hurt somethin in a min if you keep talkin all that shit. :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2006, 02:19 PM~6204857
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 19 2006, 03:21 PM~6204872
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 19 2006, 09:59 AM~6203479
> *liv4lacs which way are u going to take driving to vegas.who else is driving to vegas?
> *


kustoms,cartel, and shorty's are leaving on thursday also


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 19 2006, 03:03 PM~6205081
> *kustoms,cartel, and shorty's are leaving on thursday also
> *


when are we leaving??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2006, 10:04 AM~6203508
> *Up threw Dallas is the fastest way from houston. Im gonna stop by AAA for maps this week  .... I dont know whos driving or flying this year???
> *


my trucker fucker homeboy says thats the long way,,i think he might be right that fucker goes to vegas 100 times a year..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2006, 03:05 PM~6205098
> *when are we leaving??
> *


as soon as u charter the jumbo jet!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the days off, and i got the money....ill go, if u plan on drinking, if not im stayin....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

BOTH YA'LL CHEAP FK'S CAN JUST TAKE GREYHOUND.. I'LL EVEN DROP YA'LL OFF AT THE BUS STATION.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 19 2006, 03:13 PM~6205155
> *BOTH YA'LL CHEAP FK'S CAN JUST TAKE GREYHOUND.. I'LL EVEN DROP YA'LL OFF AT THE BUS STATION.
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

that boy zar................


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 19 2006, 05:36 PM~6205288
> * that boy zar................
> *


Hey Juanito, why don't u answer ur phone when I call. :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2006, 04:37 PM~6205298
> *Hey Juanito, why don't u answer ur phone when I call. :angry:
> *


nigg please when did u call playa?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Just for information Im going to be celebrating this weekend for having 900 posts on Layitlow. Wait till i hit 1000, im planning a layitlow block party in the country.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2006, 04:39 PM~6205313
> *Just for information Im going to be celebrating this weekend for having 900 posts on Layitlow. Wait till i hit 1000, im planning a layitlow block party in the country.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

:wave: sup Firme CC


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *Mizz_Diabla*, NoCaddyLikeMine, BAYTOWNSLC, sixty8imp

uh huh...look who i see :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mizz_Diabla_@Sep 19 2006, 04:40 PM~6205319
> *:wave: sup Firme CC
> *


hi there :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

josefina


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 19 2006, 07:51 AM~6202560
> *Yessir ... how about you?  Are you driving or flying?
> *



where you staying at?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 19 2006, 09:59 AM~6203479
> *liv4lacs which way are u going to take driving to vegas.who else is driving to vegas?
> *



I think I-10w j/k:biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 know desert dreams tx chapter


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 19 2006, 04:15 PM~6205480
> *any 1 know desert dreams tx chapter
> *



yes we do


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

give a halla to my homie slick,jerry and all puttin it down for desert dreams tx


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

check out our post on post your rides topic DESERT DREAMS all the homie rides from oldschool rides from back in the day to whats busttin out now from CALI to TX


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

What!!!! We got a Desert Dreams rida in hur!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

DON'T FORGET WE ARE HAVING THE BBQ PLATE SALE (BENIFIT) AT *ROSAELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN BUT THERE IS ONE CHANGE THE MONEY WILL GO TO ONE OF OUR MEMBER'S TO HELP PAY FUNERAL COST FOR HIS 2 NEWBORN BABIES *INSTEAD OF VEGAS THIS SEEMS TO BE MORE IMPORTANT...PLEASE REPOST AND WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE. 

SUNDAY SEPT. 24TH
11AM TIL 5PM
AWARDS FOR BEST TRUCK, CAR AND BIKE
GAMES FOR ADULTS AND CHILDREN


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

wassssuuuuppppp mutha suckas. its been a while. i know huh.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2006, 07:11 PM~6206493
> *wassssuuuuppppp  mutha  suckas. its been a while. i know huh.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what up tony


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO HTOWN


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2006, 09:02 PM~6206848
> *all done
> 
> 
> ...


Just got through spraying it huh?I can see the haze in the air...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HELL YEAH.. FUCKIN CLOUD WAS IN THERE FOR ABOUT 10 MINS..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2006, 02:39 PM~6204317
> *what happened to everyone posting their oldskool pics??!?!?!?!
> *



here is mine... oh and Provok too!!! this was 91-92-ish

My wall art...









Legacy C.C.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

My first low... 

'78 Malibu in 1990.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man hold up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 08:01 AM~6208995
> *here is mine... oh and Provok too!!! this was 91-92-ish
> 
> My wall art...
> ...


man you all nga's were sportin' the can spray gear

http://www.123mycodes.com/myspaceprank/boobflash.swf


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 08:01 AM~6208995
> *here is mine... oh and Provok too!!! this was 91-92-ish
> 
> My wall art...
> ...


 :uh: 
look more the the 80's o' crush goove lookin azz's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 08:45 AM~6209111
> *:uh:
> look more the the 80's o' crush goove lookin azz's
> *



HUH? dont understand a word you just said...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 08:45 AM~6209111
> *:uh:
> look more the the 80's o' crush goove lookin azz's
> *


AGREE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 08:46 AM~6209121
> *HUH?  dont understand a word you just said...
> *


It's because you are turning the urban for the country :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 08:51 AM~6209150
> *It's because you are turning the urban for the country  :uh:
> *



pleeze translate to americun.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 08:54 AM~6209169
> *pleeze translate to americun....  :biggrin:
> *


*How is it that the Muslims get a pass for invading and taking over Christian lands, and the Christians get castigated for resisting the invasion?!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 07:01 AM~6208995
> *here is mine... oh and Provok too!!! this was 91-92-ish
> 
> My wall art...
> ...


you remembered your old skool pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey shortdog, my bro-ham sent me this link. said you might know her and she's asking for attention whore votes. hook it up like free cable i guess :dunno: 

http://finessecontest.com/index.php?do=rat...t=profile&id=99


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 07:46 AM~6209121
> *HUH?  dont understand a word you just said...
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its hump day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:00 AM~6209194
> *How is it that the Muslims get a pass for invading and taking over Christian lands, and the Christians get castigated for resisting the invasion?!!!
> *


The Crusades...
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:06 AM~6209229
> *x2
> *


It's cuz yo a white woman trapped in a barrio body  

I got chingos of old school pics :biggrin: got to scan them though


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 07:05 AM~6209225
> *hey shortdog, my bro-ham sent me this link.  said you might know her and she's asking for attention whore votes.  hook it up like free cable i guess  :dunno:
> 
> http://finessecontest.com/index.php?do=rat...t=profile&id=99
> *


My computer won't let me open the link....says it's a restricted site. .....pinche company computers.... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 20 2006, 09:07 AM~6209240
> *My computer won't let me open the link....says it's a restricted site. .....pinche company computers.... :angry:
> *


they chingalay'in the brown man :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 09:07 AM~6209231
> *its hump day
> *


why is wed hump day when most people fk on the weekend? 

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 08:07 AM~6209236
> *It's cuz yo a white woman trapped in a barrio body
> 
> I got chingos of old school pics  :biggrin:  got to scan them though
> *


no i dont understand what hes sayin cause it doesnt make sense.


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 20 2006, 09:07 AM~6209240
> *My computer won't let me open the link....says it's a restricted site. .....pinche company computers.... :angry:
> *


Did you know a girl by the name of Marissa Balderaz? That's who it is.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:05 AM~6209224
> *you remembered your old skool pics! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:10 AM~6209247
> *no i dont understand what hes sayin cause it doesnt make sense.
> *


slang-street talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:10 AM~6209247
> *no i dont understand what hes sayin cause it doesnt make sense.
> *


:uh:

there you go again starting shit with me.. dont be mad cause i went to wings-n-more two-for-tues without you.. i invited, and you told me to fk off.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:11 AM~6209259
> *slang-street talk
> *



I dont think that was street talk... or slang.

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wtf??? #1 in that voting contest??? :burn: 

esta bien chupada la cabrona :buttkick:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Sep 20 2006, 07:11 AM~6209256
> *Did you know a girl by the name of Marissa Balderaz? That's who it is.
> *


Not by name.........need a pic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:13 AM~6209271
> *wtf???  #1 in that voting contest???  :burn:
> 
> esta bien chupada la cabrona  :buttkick:
> ...



 :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 09:13 AM~6209267
> *I dont think that was street talk... or slang.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


NGA-PLZ


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 08:13 AM~6209267
> *I dont think that was street talk... or slang.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


for real!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 08:12 AM~6209263
> *:uh:
> 
> there you go again starting shit with me..  dont be mad cause i went to wings-n-more two-for-tues without you..    i invited, and you told me to fk off.
> *


:ugh:

yea.....ok.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:18 AM~6209299
> *for real!
> *


okaaaayy coco'.....

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 08:13 AM~6209271
> *wtf???  #1 in that voting contest???  :burn:
> 
> esta bien chupada la cabrona  :buttkick:
> ...


wth kinda contest is that?!?!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:20 AM~6209319
> *wth kinda contest is that?!?!
> *


I guess it has to do with hair since they aren't basing it on looks :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:20 AM~6209314
> *:ugh:
> 
> yea.....ok.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 08:20 AM~6209317
> *okaaaayy coco'.....
> 
> :ugh:
> ...


if imma "coco" cause i live in the white ppls area....oh mutha-fkin-well!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 08:21 AM~6209327
> *I guess it has to do with hair since they aren't basing it on looks  :burn:
> *


that chics hair is NOT cute!


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 20 2006, 09:13 AM~6209271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:23 AM~6209343
> *if imma "coco" cause i live in the white ppls area....oh mutha-fkin-well!
> *


 :buttkick: 

i remember i once said on the telefonazo "damn, you sound like a white girl???"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 08:23 AM~6209336
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 20 2006, 09:21 AM~6209327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and neither is she :barf: imagine that on a bill board :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, rompe-cintura, sixty8imp, *ALAC*, dj short dog


gettin' all tha quotes togetha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 09:29 AM~6209373
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, rompe-cintura, sixty8imp, ALAC, dj short dog
> gettin' all tha quotes togetha
> *


AGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:33 AM~6209394
> *AGREE
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 08:26 AM~6209357
> *:buttkick:
> 
> i remember i once said on the telefonazo "damn, you sound like a white girl???"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:34 AM~6209405
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:  those were good times :tears: chingado, i was remembering you calling me up all drunk wanting to rip off some flowers that were decorations at some work gathering you were at. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:37 AM~6209424
> *:biggrin:    those were good times  :tears:  chingado, i was remembering you calling me up all drunk wanting to rip off some flowers that were decorations at some work gathering you were at.  LOL
> *



DAMN...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:37 AM~6209424
> *:biggrin:    those were good times  :tears:  chingado, i was remembering you calling me up all drunk wanting to rip off some flowers that were decorations at some work gathering you were at.  LOL
> *


gangsta


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 08:37 AM~6209424
> *:biggrin:    those were good times  :tears:  chingado, i was remembering you calling me up all drunk wanting to rip off some flowers that were decorations at some work gathering you were at.  LOL
> *


OMG!! :roflmao: youre retarded.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:43 AM~6209467
> *OMG!!  :roflmao: youre retarded.
> *


I couldn't stop laughing. :biggrin:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:37 AM~6209424
> *:biggrin:    those were good times  :tears:  chingado, i was remembering you calling me up all drunk wanting to rip off some flowers that were decorations at some work gathering you were at.  LOL
> *


so what kind of flowers did you get from her :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good morning....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Sep 20 2006, 09:53 AM~6209547
> *so what kind of flowers did you get from her :dunno:
> *


I was waiting for some tulips :ugh:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 20 2006, 09:56 AM~6209572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hidden between her thighs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Sep 20 2006, 09:58 AM~6209583
> *
> hidden between her thighs
> *


sin chonies :0


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:58 AM~6209589
> *sin chonies  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:44 AM~6209481
> *I couldn't stop laughing.  :biggrin:
> *


Why all the blastin on white ppl? LoadStar is gonna get 1/2 way mad at you!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2006, 10:03 AM~6209620
> *Why all the blastin on white ppl? LoadStar is gonna get 1/2 way mad at you!
> *


I don't have anything against white people. :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 10:07 AM~6209648
> *I don't have anything against white people.  :nono:
> *


lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Six Inmates on the Loose After Jailbreak in South Texas*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,214647,00.html


LA VILLA, Texas — Authorities searched overnight for six federal inmates who escaped a South Texas jail by overpowering a guard and cutting through at least four fences, officials said.

Hidalgo County Sheriff Lupe Trevino said the six men escaped at about 11:30 p.m. CDT Tuesday from the East Hidalgo Detention Center, a privately operated jail in La Villa, about 20 miles north of the Mexican border.

The Sheriff's Office was leading a search involving more than 60 officers, including local officers as well federal agents from the Border Patrol andU.S. Marshals Service, Trevino said. Helicopters and bloodhounds were being used in the search.

"We're considering all six individuals very dangerous and armed," Trevino said.

He said the search was focused on an approximately 4-square-mile area.

Trevino said he didn't know whether the prison guard who was overpowered by the escapees suffered any injuries.

Trevino said one of the escapees was an American being held on drug charges. He said the five others were Mexican nationals thought to be members of a criminal gang known as "Raza Unida."


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2006, 10:11 AM~6209679
> *lol!
> *


They know how to hook up the country fried steaks :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Going to my last job, got an offer I can't refuse. Bad thing is, these people I'm currently working for won't know til tomorrow evening


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 10:15 AM~6209708
> *Going to my last job, got an offer I can't refuse.  Bad thing is, these people I'm currently working for won't know til tomorrow evening
> *


POWER MOVES


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 10:15 AM~6209708
> *Going to my last job, got an offer I can't refuse.  Bad thing is, these people I'm currently working for won't know til tomorrow evening
> *


CHA-CHING!!$$!!$$!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2006, 10:28 AM~6209827
> *CHA-CHING!!$$!!$$!
> *


Feels good to be treated like a whiteman :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 09:15 AM~6209708
> *Going to my last job, got an offer I can't refuse.  Bad thing is, these people I'm currently working for won't know til tomorrow evening
> *



ah baboso!


finish the bomb now!

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *vandalized318*, EX214GIRL, sixty8imp, Liv4Lacs



R.O. in da house!!! :0


so, who else is in the Houston chapter?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2006, 10:34 AM~6209887
> *ah  baboso!
> 
> 
> ...


shit, i am thinking of selling that one and just buying one all original that doesn't need much restoration on it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats the news Latin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 20 2006, 10:43 AM~6209958
> *Whats the news Latin?
> *


Apartment complex caught on fire for the second time in less than 24 hours :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*HOUSTON -- Two fires were reported at the same apartment complex in less than 24 hours, KPRC Local 2 reported.

The first fire broke out at the Shadowtree Apartments on the West Sam Houston Tollway near Greenfork Drive at about 10:30 a.m. on Tuesday.

Fire officials said one unit was damaged in the first fire. *_

Hit me up on the cellphone Juan.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 10:51 AM~6209983
> *
> *


what's the news :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chick magnet???? 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/209747751.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 10:52 AM~6209987
> *what's the news  :uh:
> *



your hero...?


*At U.N., Chavez Calls Bush 'The Devil'*

http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/09/20/D8K8M5IG4.html

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 10:54 AM~6210001
> *your hero...?
> At U.N., Chavez Calls Bush 'The Devil'
> 
> ...


who is chavez???

this is some pimp shit and real cheap!

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/204275223.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 09:37 AM~6209900
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: vandalized318, EX214GIRL, sixty8imp, Liv4Lacs
> R.O. in da house!!!  :0
> ...


We are having an meeting this weekend. I can tell you more after that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 10:28 AM~6209835
> *Feels good to be treated like a whiteman  :happysad:
> *


Its not all what its cracked up to be


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2006, 11:08 AM~6210067
> *Its not all what its cracked up to be
> *


No hot mops for me though


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 20 2006, 11:03 AM~6210034
> *We are having an meeting this weekend. I can tell you more after that.
> *



cool. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 10:59 AM~6210021
> *who is chavez???
> 
> this is some pimp shit and real cheap!
> ...


seen white convo like it other day.. with continental kit.. man got out wearing boots and sporting cowboy hat...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Man, I'm going to lunch, post-wh0red up an appetite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

forgot i took pic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 11:28 AM~6210194
> *forgot i took pic
> 
> 
> ...




gangsta.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i bet he was black


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 08:29 AM~6209373
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, rompe-cintura, sixty8imp, ALAC, dj short dog
> gettin' all tha quotes togetha
> *


skipped right over'em...... :dunno: :wave: 

just one quote.....I have to agree w/Latin Monica, you do sound like a white girl on the phone, lol :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 20 2006, 12:36 PM~6210642
> *skipped right over'em...... :dunno:  :wave:
> 
> just one quote.....I have to agree w/Latin Monica, you do sound like a white girl on the phone, lol :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 20 2006, 11:36 AM~6210642
> *skipped right over'em...... :dunno:  :wave:
> 
> just one quote.....I have to agree w/Latin Monica, you do sound like a white girl on the phone, lol :biggrin:
> *


I don't think it's a bad thing....I get that sometimes but I've always thought it's b/c
1. I never learned spanish
2. I lived in Utah and Colorado and I remember everyone calling me Texas b/c of my country accent....tried to talk more like the natives
:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 20 2006, 08:56 AM~6209576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: x 10000000

for both of yall!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 20 2006, 11:36 AM~6210642
> *skipped right over'em...... :dunno:  :wave:
> 
> just one quote.....I have to agree w/Latin Monica, you do sound like a white girl on the phone, lol :biggrin:
> *


  

i get that all the time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 20 2006, 11:49 AM~6210717
> *I don't think it's a bad thing....I get that sometimes but I've always thought it's b/c
> 1. I never learned spanish
> 2. I lived in Utah and Colorado and I remember everyone calling me Texas b/c of my country accent....tried to talk more like the natives
> ...


my spanish isnt that great either. my son will know a hell of alot more than me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Texas Candidate Accused of Racist Crack*


Gubernatorial candidate and professional wiseacre Kinky Friedman was accused Wednesday of making another racially offensive remark _ this time in a year-old interview in which he said sexual predators should be thrown in prison and forced to "listen to a ***** talking to himself."

The independent candidate already was under fire for referring to Hurricane Katrina evacuees in Texas "crackheads and thugs." That remark was taken as a slap at black victims of the storm. 

MORE....
http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/09/20/D8K8NAD00.html


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 11:57 AM~6210788
> *my spanish isnt that great either. my son will know a hell of alot more than me.
> *



the little spanish I know I have taught my kids, colors, numbers, etc...Michael on the other hand is fluent and only speaks spanish to them if i ask him to, I feel he should speak nothing but spanish to them so they would learn it...does he listen? of course not


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 20 2006, 12:01 PM~6210821
> *the little spanish I know I have taught my kids, colors, numbers, etc...Michael on the other hand is fluent and only speaks spanish to them if i ask him to, I feel he should speak nothing but spanish to them so they would learn it...does he listen? of course not
> *


 :roflmao: 

same here. but when my son goes to his dads thats where everyone pretty much talks in spanish. he can talk it pretty good too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Very interesting....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6210947


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 01:26 PM~6210953
> *Very interesting....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6210947
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 01:27 PM~6210959
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 01:31 PM~6210980
> *
> *



Tiger Woods is suing the publishers of the pictures for saying it is his wife... he says its not... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 01:32 PM~6210987
> *Tiger Woods is suing the publishers of the pictures for saying it is his wife... he says its not...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I don't care, she still is --->  

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 20 2006, 12:26 PM~6210564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COCONUT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 01:46 PM~6211103
> *YUP, WEARING STARCHED UP WRANGLERS AND SPORTING SHERRIF BADGE..
> COCONUT
> *


You sure he wasn't a Texas Ranger? This old chicano hits up the place i get my haircut at (what's left of it) and rolls in a rancher truck with a 45 by his side and badge stuck on his old western holster.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Walker, Texas Ranger...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 12:46 PM~6211103
> *COCONUT
> *


kiss my coconut ass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 02:15 PM~6211298
> *kiss my coconut ass.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 01:16 PM~6211307
> *:burn:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 20 2006, 02:03 PM~6211219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its ok hrny.. i dont speak mojo very well either..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 02:21 PM~6211348
> *MAYBE.. BADGE LOOKED LIKE STAR WITH CIRCLE AROUND IT..
> :uh:
> *


Texas Ranger


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 01:22 PM~6211354
> *its ok hrny..  i dont speak mojo very well either..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2006, 02:23 PM~6211360
> *Texas Ranger
> *


whats a badge got to do with baseball?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 02:31 PM~6211412
> *:roflmao:
> *


it wasn't that funny.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 02:32 PM~6211418
> *whats a badge got to do with baseball?
> *


hARdy Har hAR :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 01:33 PM~6211428
> *it wasn't that funny.
> *


i know but im bored and im ready to go home. i have too much shit to do. ill prob call in on fri.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 20 2006, 02:36 PM~6211447
> *i know but im bored and im ready to go home. i have too much shit to do. ill prob call in on fri.
> *


im ready to go too.. never did get fajitas yesterday.. went to wings-n-more after all.. maybe do don carlos today.. hmmmm...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 20 2006, 02:58 PM~6211542
> *
> *


SUP yoo nyen CC


----------



## M&M Promotions (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who going to willie Ds car show heard on the radio they giving away a set of elbow swangs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

any of u ballers know a good place to get alignment done, for 22s or up. most places cant do bigger than 20.....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 05:33 PM~6212411
> *who going to willie Ds car show heard on the radio they  giving away a set of elbow swangs
> *


LOL I JUST ASKED THE SAME THING IN HTOWN ULA, I MIGHT GO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 07:37 PM~6213110
> *any of u ballers know a good place to get alignment done, for 22s or up.  most places cant do bigger than 20.....
> *


just put stock wheels on front for alignment. 
do i gotta think of everything for you?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 06:57 PM~6213765
> *just put stock wheels on front for alignment.
> do i gotta think of everything for you?
> *


its not the same foreskin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 09:02 PM~6213803
> *its not the same foreskin.
> *


mane, its same shit... put stocks on. nuff said.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no, its not the same.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 09:16 PM~6213901
> *no, its not the same.
> *


yeah it is, whatever shop told you different is trying to fk you without lube.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star give flea at montrose tire shop a call he knows a place that are good doing it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 07:17 PM~6213911
> *yeah it is, whatever shop told you different is trying to fk you without lube.
> *


when u change the wheels u change alot more shit that just the wheels :uh: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 20 2006, 07:21 PM~6213943
> *lone star give flea at montrose tire shop a call he knows a place that are good doing it.
> *


are they in the wheels book at the gas station ima pick one up tomroo and call some places....truck is pullin real bad to one side..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

check pressure?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lonestar i think his # is 7135269454


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 20 2006, 07:21 PM~6213943
> *lone star give flea at montrose tire shop a call he knows a place that are good doing it.
> *



why didn't i think of that 713-526-9454


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 07:26 PM~6213973
> *check pressure?
> *


did that i think some hit a pot hole or ran up a curb when i let them use my truck or somethin no one is admitting :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 09:37 PM~6214040
> *did that i think some hit a pot hole or ran up a curb when i let them use my truck or somethin no one is admitting  :uh:
> *


oh.. who fk u let use truck??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup pimps playas and hustlas


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 20 2006, 07:39 PM~6214052
> *sup pimps playas and hustlas
> *



was up buster :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 08:37 PM~6214040
> *did that i think some hit a pot hole or ran up a curb when i let them use my truck or somethin no one is admitting  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 05:37 PM~6213110
> *any of u ballers know a good place to get alignment done, for 22s or up.  most places cant do bigger than 20.....
> *


If you can get a hold of Ham i think he knows of a place


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 07:38 PM~6214045
> *oh..  who fk u let use truck??
> *



frito :0 sixty8imp u going to vegas?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 20 2006, 08:42 PM~6214075
> *frito  :0  sixty8imp u going to vegas?
> *


  you know i dont ball like that..........go to work and pay the bills is all i do.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 20 2006, 07:41 PM~6214071
> *If you can get a hold of Ham i think he knows of a place
> *


where were u last weekend daddy needed to get paid


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 20 2006, 09:42 PM~6214075
> *frito  :0  sixty8imp u going to vegas?
> *


me, lonestar and 713ridaz going to vegas on greyhound.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 07:43 PM~6214083
> *where were u last weekend daddy needed to get paid
> *


was on my way to a camping trip but i heard mike cleaned house


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 07:43 PM~6214088
> *me, lonestar and 713ridaz going to vegas on greyhound.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i think El Expresso goes to vegas


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 20 2006, 09:40 PM~6214056
> *was up buster :biggrin:
> *




hey fool, i missed your call....we worked real hard today and i was takin a nap :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 20 2006, 07:44 PM~6214089
> *was on my way to a camping trip but i heard mike cleaned house
> *


well wassup for this weekend then :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 20 2006, 07:43 PM~6214082
> * you know i dont ball like that..........go to work and pay the bills is all i do.
> *


i dont beleive that for a second


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 20 2006, 07:45 PM~6214097
> *hey fool, i missed your call....we worked real hard today and i was takin a nap :biggrin:
> *



ya'll had it easy 2day.....u work it opee?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 07:45 PM~6214106
> *well wassup for this weekend then  :biggrin:
> *


im down name the place ill be there


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 20 2006, 09:44 PM~6214094
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i think El Expresso goes to vegas
> *



ha we serviced el expresso the other day..what a shithole, i felt like i was in mexico.

there was a bum sleepin behind the a/c we worked on. we told him to leave and he got up and was layin in pigeon shit. there was a pigeon sittin on the iron beam above his head poopin on his face and he didnt care....... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 20 2006, 07:47 PM~6214118
> *im down name the place ill be there
> *


maybe we can do it as juan stop customs. lets just show up he cant kick us all out


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 20 2006, 07:47 PM~6214121
> *ha we serviced el expresso the other day..what a shithole, i felt like i was in mexico.
> 
> there was a bum sleepin behind the a/c we worked on. we told him to leave and he got up and was layin in pigeon shit.  there was a pigeon sittin on the iron beam above his head poopin on his face and he didnt care....... :0
> *



that must gave been at the dwntwn location


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 09:47 PM~6214124
> *maybe we can do it as juan stop customs. lets just show up he cant kick us all out
> *


jp said i'm no longer welcome at his residence, after the flying cacaroach comment. 

:angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 20 2006, 09:46 PM~6214114
> *ya'll had it easy 2day.....u work it opee?
> *



yea we set a unit out by rankin road. took us all day :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 07:47 PM~6214124
> *maybe we can do it as juan stop customs. lets just show up he cant kick us all out
> *


cool lets do it Juan Stop Customs better be ready


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 07:49 PM~6214136
> *jp said i'm no longer welcome at his residence, after the flying cacaroach comment.
> 
> :angry:
> *


just wear the ski mask he wont recognize you


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 20 2006, 07:49 PM~6214138
> *yea we set a unit out by rankin road.  took us all day :biggrin:
> *



yeah I condemned that unit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 20 2006, 09:50 PM~6214150
> *just wear the ski mask he wont recognize you
> *


ski mask is only for when i make love.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

cartier01 r u in juiced?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 20 2006, 07:51 PM~6214162
> *ski mask is only for when i make love.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
oh ok my bad


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 20 2006, 09:51 PM~6214156
> *yeah I condemned that unit
> *



so thats how you got the el expresso ticket to vegas :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 20 2006, 07:52 PM~6214170
> *so thats how you got the el expresso ticket to vegas :cheesy:
> *



no side jobs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much is a bus ticket to vegas?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 07:54 PM~6214183
> *how much is a bus ticket to vegas?
> *



give me ur 72 spoke daytons and you can have my ticket :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuckin grey hound says 168 bucks round trip be there in 35 hours sound like good deal.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 20 2006, 09:53 PM~6214179
> *i give hand jobs
> *




:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 08:57 PM~6214202
> *fuckin grey hound says 168 bucks round trip be there in 35 hours sound like good deal.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 35 hours


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 07:57 PM~6214202
> *fuckin grey hound says 168 bucks round trip be there in 35 hours sound like good deal.
> *



it takes 24hrs if you drive yourself, hitch a ride with liv4pedos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 09:54 PM~6214183
> *how much is a bus ticket to vegas?
> *


$122.00 one way....

you can make it rich in casino and fly back.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 20 2006, 07:58 PM~6214211
> *it take 24 if you drive yourself, hitch a ride with liv4pedos
> *


i wanna go. the timing just aint right this year.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 09:59 PM~6214222
> *i wanna go. the timing just aint right this year.
> *



i knew money wasnt the issue baller


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 20 2006, 08:01 PM~6214237
> *i knew money wasnt the issue baller
> *


money is always an issue.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 08:02 PM~6214248
> *money is always an issue.
> *


TRUE


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 05:37 PM~6213110
> *any of u ballers know a good place to get alignment done, for 22s or up.  most places cant do bigger than 20.....
> *


yea the NTB located in humble can do alignments for wheels up to 26s...they also do alignments on rides with air bags.

Address: 7208 FM 1960 East 
Humble, TX 77346 
Phone: (281) 812-0249


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 08:57 PM~6214202
> *fuckin grey hound says 168 bucks round trip be there in 35 hours sound like good deal.
> *



rather drive my ga damn self, besides no tellin what kinda loud, rude, stinky, greasy, jerrycurl juice drippin muthafucker you gonna end up sittin by.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 21 2006, 01:42 AM~6216121
> *yea the NTB located in humble can do alignments for wheels up to 26s...they also do alignments on rides with air bags.
> 
> Address: 7208 FM 1960 East
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2006, 07:37 PM~6213110
> *any of u ballers know a good place to get alignment done, for 22s or up.  most places cant do bigger than 20.....
> *


Down on Center St. in Deer Park about 4 blocks from 225 going south, there's a shop on the left side. Forgot the name of the shop though :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn deer park, humble,....how about somewhere in stafford, mo city...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 08:44 AM~6216586
> *damn deer park, humble,....how about somewhere in stafford, mo city...
> *


nah, them areas align elbows


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 06:46 AM~6216597
> *nah, them areas align elbows
> *


yea i could prolly just go to pasadean every corner has a truck shop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 08:48 AM~6216602
> *yea i could prolly just go to pasadean every corner has a truck shop
> *


no shit. pinche paisas :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe juan stop customs can do it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 08:51 AM~6216614
> *maybe juan stop customs can do it?
> *


whodat?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 06:51 AM~6216620
> *whodat?
> *


713ridaz. he does it all....paint, interior, setups, engine overhaul, pinstripe, makes trohpy, and after that, he even sit you down and show u how to buy/sell a house :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 08:54 AM~6216626
> *713ridaz. he does it all....paint, interior, setups, engine overhaul, pinstripe, makes trohpy, and after that, he even sit you down and show u how to buy/sell a house  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 08:54 AM~6216626
> *713ridaz. he does it all....paint, interior, setups, engine overhaul, pinstripe, makes trohpy, and after that, he even sit you down and show u how to buy/sell a house  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 21 2006, 07:08 AM~6216685
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** gonna get mad now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 09:10 AM~6216688
> ****** gonna get mad now
> *


you next on gettin banned from juan stop customs.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he cant ban me im the shop manager.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said make trophys

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just sayin u know what im sayin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 08:57 AM~6216639
> *DAMN
> *



Latin, if you had a choice between a 54 Chevy pickup or a 39 GMC Pickup which would you go with? Both are complete, engine might need a little work, body and floor boards are excellent on both. Basically they look nice but not perfect, need paint and all trim is complete on both, all original. 

_samples_ of the trucks Im talking about...

1939 GMC...










1954 Chevy...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would pick a 72 shortbed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 09:26 AM~6216743
> *Latin, if you had a choice between a 54 Chevy pickup or a 39 GMC Pickup which would you go with? Both are complete, engine might need a little work, body and floor boards are excellent on both. Basically they look nice but not perfect, need paint and all trim is complete on both, all original.
> 
> samples of the trucks Im talking about...
> ...


'39


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 09:27 AM~6216745
> *i would pick a 72 shortbed
> *



yeah... but one of those isnt being offered to me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can't go wrong either way.. but i'd go with 54' , although you'd probably have more value in 39'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 09:28 AM~6216749
> *'39
> *



I drove both about 2 yrs ago... both ran good back then. Im not sure when was the last time either one was started. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 09:28 AM~6216750
> *yeah... but one of those isnt being offered to me.
> *


Let me know when I can go see it. Thanks.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Good morning Houston.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 09:33 AM~6216771
> *Let me know when I can go see it.  Thanks.
> *



I might be going out there tomorrow or sometime this weekend, te hecho un telefonaso.
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 09:38 AM~6216789
> *I might be going out there tomorrow or sometime this weekend, te hecho un telefonaso.
> :biggrin:
> *


I'll roll with you. Shit tomorrow is my last day here, let me know what time. Buenos dias Juan.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star what you still doing online? that old lady fell out of bed and she can't get up :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 21 2006, 09:44 AM~6216814
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6212170


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 08:26 AM~6216743
> *Latin, if you had a choice between a 54 Chevy pickup or a 39 GMC Pickup which would you go with? Both are complete, engine might need a little work, body and floor boards are excellent on both. Basically they look nice but not perfect, need paint and all trim is complete on both, all original.
> 
> samples of the trucks Im talking about...
> ...


my dad had a 54 chevy truck like that all blue back in the day. it was soo bad ass. i was sad when he sold it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2006, 10:00 AM~6216901
> *my dad had a 54 chevy truck like that all blue back in the day. it was soo bad ass. i was sad when he sold it.
> *




 &


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 10:05 AM~6216926
> *  &
> *


  &


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 07:43 AM~6216811
> *lone star what you still doing online?  that old lady fell out of bed and she can't get up  :twak:
> *


went and did it and came back home.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 20 2006, 08:57 PM~6214202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO TWO WEEK NOTICE? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 09:18 AM~6217281
> *FYI- SOUTHWEST AIRLINES ROUNDTRIP OUT OF HOBBY OCT 7TH-9TH $178 + TAX ONLINE FARE
> I KNOW YOU WEREN'T ASKING OUR OPINIONS BUT I PERSONALLY LIKE THE 39 :biggrin:
> NO TWO WEEK NOTICE? :0
> *


thats 10 dollars more.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 10:25 AM~6217295
> *thats 10 dollars more.....
> *


 :uh: for AIR......but if you want to ride a BUS for hours on end be my guest, just thought I'd let you know for $10 more you could FLY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the bus is 10 bucks cheaper...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:happysad: :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 10:35 AM~6217355
> *the bus is 10 bucks cheaper...
> *



get what you pay for


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i can stretch 10 bucks lunch all week. and a lotto ticket on friday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 12:03 PM~6217514
> *i can stretch 10 bucks lunch all week. and a lotto ticket on friday.
> *


and pack of newports


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 11:03 AM~6217514
> *i can stretch 10 bucks lunch all week. and a lotto ticket on friday.
> *



DAMMIT, $10 might last me a day if I don't leave the house


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"live like no other, so later on , you can live like no other" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 12:12 PM~6217580
> *DAMMIT, $10 might last me a day if I don't leave the house
> *


but u live in the country.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 21 2006, 11:14 AM~6217604
> *but u live in the country.
> *



Everything is more expensive here than there....goes back to the supply and demand thesis _Prof. Martinez _presented awhile back....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"Reality is wrong. Dreams are for real."


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Houstonians are more demanding?  


:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 12:25 PM~6217667
> *Houstonians are more demanding?
> :cheesy:
> *


if houstonians dont like the price, we'll just steal the shit.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TRUE.


Im selling my big screen, if anyone is interested. 50". magnavox. :biggrin: 

I wont need it out in the country. :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 11:28 AM~6217685
> *TRUE.
> Im selling my big screen, if anyone is interested. 50". magnavox.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



no dish? no blockbusters in Shelby?  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 12:32 PM~6217713
> *no dish?  no blockbusters in Shelby?   :biggrin:
> *


he not gonna have electricity.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 12:32 PM~6217713
> *no dish?  no blockbusters in Shelby?   :biggrin:
> *



Dish, yes... blockbuster, no. 

I dont have cable or dish here anyways. Dont watch too much TV. i dont mean Im not gonna watch TV anymore or that I cant, its just that I dont Need a huge screen to watch it... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 21 2006, 11:32 AM~6217714
> *he not gonna have electricity.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


and an outhouse...... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 12:39 PM~6217750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and an outhouse...... :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 11:38 AM~6217746
> *Dish, yes... blockbuster, no.
> 
> I dont have cable or dish here anyways. Dont watch too much TV. i dont mean Im not gonna watch TV anymore or that I cant, its just that I dont Need a huge screen to watch it...  :biggrin:
> *



got'cha, and I have to agree....big tv's are over-rated....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 12:03 PM~6217514
> *i can stretch 10 bucks lunch all week. and a lotto ticket on friday.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 21 2006, 11:32 AM~6217714
> *he not gonna have electricity.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 10:28 AM~6217685
> *TRUE.
> Im selling my big screen, if anyone is interested. 50". magnavox.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


r u 4real of bs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 12:57 PM~6217863
> *r u 4real of bs
> *



4 real... you want to come and get it? PM me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I cant get dish at my house and i live in the city!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

you must live in a condo where the HOA wont let you put one up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2006, 01:02 PM~6217893
> *you must live in a condo where the HOA wont let you put one up.
> *


no, i have a crap load of huge pine trees around my new house..... I guess I'll have to tap that cable line in the backyard :biggrin: lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 11:18 AM~6217281
> *
> NO TWO WEEK NOTICE? :0
> *


NAH.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 01:07 PM~6217921
> *NAH.
> *


BURN DAT BRIDGE!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck a bridge.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Sep 21 2006, 12:21 PM~6217643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2006, 12:03 PM~6217902
> *no, i have a crap load of huge pine trees around my new house..... I guess I'll have to tap that cable line in the backyard :biggrin: lol!
> *


ohhh thats right. i forgot you gotta new house.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 12:39 PM~6217750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and an outhouse...... :0
> *


I better drop a major dump before I roll out there. :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 01:09 PM~6217927
> *fuck a bridge.
> *


I build them.... A lil tar and 2x4's and some hot mop action :cheesy: TxDot spares no expense!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 01:12 PM~6217946
> *I better drop a major dump before I roll out there.  :burn:
> *



Im going to lock the restrooms before you get there... dont want the septic system to be strained... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2006, 11:13 AM~6217953
> *I build them.... A lil tar and 2x4's and some hot mop action :cheesy: TxDot spares no expense!!
> *


do you wear rubber boots w/reflecto vest


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 12:14 PM~6217957
> *Im going to lock the restrooms before you get there... dont want the septic system to be strained...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2006, 01:08 PM~6217924
> *BURN DAT BRIDGE!!!
> *


Not really, they asked if I'd come back. I said, yep, let me know when the old man kicks the bucket.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 12:16 PM~6217971
> *Not really, they asked if I'd come back.  I said, yep, let me know when the old man kicks the bucket.*


SO YOU CAN TAKE OVER? 


PING PONG ENGINEER OR QUE?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 01:14 PM~6217957
> *Im going to lock the restrooms before you get there... dont want the septic system to be strained...  :biggrin:
> *


fk it, i'll fertilize your pasture.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 01:16 PM~6217971
> *Not really, they asked if I'd come back.  I said, yep, let me know when the old man kicks the bucket.
> *


  Its good to be the whitesican of the office :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 01:18 PM~6217978
> *SO YOU CAN TAKE OVER?
> PING PONG ENGINEER OR QUE?
> *


We don't get along.  He hates someone younger than him telling him easier/cheaper/quicker ways of doing things. Ole sumnabeetch thinks we still using rivets :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

let me add to that, and this kid w/o any real experience working here isn't worth a shit. if i already had the go ahead to take over, he'd be out the door immediately.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 12:19 PM~6217989
> *We don't get along.  He hates someone younger than him telling him easier/cheaper/quicker ways of doing things.  Ole sumnabeetch thinks we still using rivets  :twak:
> *



:uh: what ARE we using


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

duct tape and bubble gum


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 01:21 PM~6218000
> *:uh: what ARE we using
> *


bolts and *DEEZ NUTZ*!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

owned


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 01:25 PM~6218020
> *owned
> *


AGREE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: laters ppl. im outta here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2006, 11:29 AM~6218047
> *:wave: laters ppl. im outta here.
> *


geek


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 01:29 PM~6218048
> *geek
> *


X2


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 21 2006, 12:22 PM~6218013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: have fun w/the birthday boy!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2006, 01:29 PM~6218047
> *:wave: laters ppl. im outta here.
> *


LATA COCONUT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 01:37 PM~6218068
> *:uh:
> save it for that old man when you're walking out the door
> 
> *


Is it hard to accept an ownage?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 12:22 PM~6218013
> *bolts and DEEZ NUTZ!!!!!
> *


 :0 

OWNED







IS THAT BETTER? :uh: 


I WALKED INTO THAT ONE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 01:45 PM~6218118
> *:0
> 
> OWNED
> ...


it's a'aight. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Does anyone own a Navigator?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 21 2006, 02:02 PM~6218192
> *Does anyone own a Navigator?
> *


Nah, not in Baller status yet


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 21 2006, 01:02 PM~6218192
> *Does anyone own a Navigator?
> *



I do :wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 12:05 PM~6218206
> *I do  :wave:
> *



Must be nice to have $$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

BALLIN IN THE COUNTRY....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 21 2006, 01:12 PM~6218257
> *Must be nice to have $$$$$$$$$$$.
> *



it *WAS* nice  




:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 21 2006, 02:12 PM~6218257
> *Must be nice to have $$$$$$$$$$$.
> *


AGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

YA'LL PEOPLE RICH..

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 21 2006, 02:20 PM~6218313
> *YA'LL PEOPLE RICH..
> 
> :angry:
> *


They raise cattle out in the hills


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 02:21 PM~6218320
> *They raise cattle out in the hills
> *


EVERYBODY GOTTA HAVE A HUSTLE


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 21 2006, 01:20 PM~6218313
> *YA'LL PEOPLE RICH..
> 
> :angry:
> *



YEAH, FROM MICHAEL SLANGIN' THEM TACOS AND DR. B'S


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 02:22 PM~6218325
> *YEAH, FROM MICHAEL SLANGIN' THEM TACOS AND DR. B'S
> *


HE AINT CHARGE ME FOR THE DR B'S.. GUESS IM CONNECTED LIKE THAT


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 21 2006, 01:21 PM~6218320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HE USES THE NAVI TO SLANG TACOS OUT OF SO IT ENDS UP BEING A TAX WRITE OFF .....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 02:24 PM~6218350
> *PROBABLY SHOULDN'T TALK ABOUT MICHAEL'S MOM SINCE HE CAN'T GET ON HERE AND DEFEND HIMSELF
> HE USES THE NAVI TO SLANG TACOS OUT OF SO IT ENDS UP BEING A TAX WRITE OFF .....
> *


HUSTLERS NEVER STOP..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 02:24 PM~6218350
> *PROBABLY SHOULDN'T TALK ABOUT MICHAEL'S MOM SINCE HE CAN'T GET ON HERE AND DEFEND HIMSELF
> HE USES THE NAVI TO SLANG TACOS OUT OF SO IT ENDS UP BEING A TAX WRITE OFF .....
> *


LOL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 21 2006, 01:23 PM~6218342
> *HE AINT CHARGE ME FOR THE DR B'S..    GUESS IM CONNECTED LIKE THAT
> 
> 
> *



SORRY 'BOUT THAT, YOU'LL BE RECEIVING THE BILL SHORTLY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 02:28 PM~6218365
> *SORRY 'BOUT THAT, YOU'LL BE RECEIVING THE BILL SHORTLY
> *


GONNA GET SAME RESPONSE OTHER BILL COLLECTORS GET... "LOOK I AINT GOT IT.. DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO.. YOU KNEW I WAS BROKE WHEN YOU APPROVED LOAN.. I'D HAVE NEVER LOANED ME $.. SUCKAS"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2006, 01:29 PM~6218047
> *:wave: laters ppl. im outta here.
> *


happy birthday to your little one


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 21 2006, 01:36 PM~6218385
> *GONNA GET SAME RESPONSE OTHER BILL COLLECTORS GET... "LOOK I AINT GOT IT.. DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO..  YOU KNEW I WAS BROKE WHEN YOU APPROVED LOAN..  I'D HAVE NEVER LOANED ME $.. SUCKAS"
> *



Thanks for the headsup, I'll save that stamp


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 01:42 PM~6218414
> *:cheesy:
> *



So is the Shelby house a done deal or are you guys still thinking about it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 02:44 PM~6218428
> *So is the Shelby house a done deal or are you guys still thinking about it?
> *



I just have to close on my house and we are there.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 01:49 PM~6218442
> *I just have to close on my house and we are there.
> *


have you guys checked out the school system, hispanic ratio?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm sure there are Mexicans up there. We're in Texas and someone has to work the fields :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 02:51 PM~6218455
> *have you guys checked out the school system, hispanic ratio?
> *



yeah. schools we have a choice of Brenham or Industry. Probably brenham. 

hispanic ratio? in the schools you mean?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 01:53 PM~6218474
> *yeah. schools we have a choice of Brenham or Industry. Probably brenham.
> 
> hispanic ratio? in the schools you mean?
> *



yeah..in the schools...just curious...these little towns around us are kinda funny, a good example would be Hearne.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 02:56 PM~6218482
> *yeah..in the schools...just curious...these little towns around us are kinda funny, a good example would be Hearne.....
> *



funny like what? just come out and say it... :roflmao: they dont like the brown skinned peoples?


:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2006, 01:03 PM~6217902
> *no, i have a crap load of huge pine trees around my new house..... I guess I'll have to tap that cable line in the backyard :biggrin: lol!
> *


lots of trees ... :cheesy: I can't wait to see this new house


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2006, 01:52 PM~6218465
> *I'm sure there are Mexicans up there.  We're in Texas and someone has to work the fields  :uh:
> *



Hearne ISD was all up in the news b/c they found out that most of the white/hispanic kids were being bussed to a nearby country school (Mumford) which left them w/mostly black students......Mumford offered it's bussing system to bring the kids over even though it wasn't their district. 

I've heard good things about Brenham.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 03:00 PM~6218514
> *Hearne ISD was all up in the news b/c they found out that most of the white/hispanic kids were being bussed to a nearby country school (Mumford) which left them w/mostly black students......Mumford offered it's bussing system to bring the kids over even though it wasn't their district.
> 
> I've heard good things about Brenham.
> *



just looked into Austin county demographics... looks like we are 16%. All up in there. :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 01:59 PM~6218504
> *funny like what? just come out and say it...  :roflmao: they dont like the brown skinned peoples?
> :biggrin:
> *


okay, from personal experience, a lot of these small town schools don't like brown skinned people....if they admit it or not....when I was in 8th grade I was the ONLY non-white person that was "allowed" to go to this off campus jr. prom.......like I said though, I've heard nothing bad about Brenham school so I'm sure it's fine


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 03:04 PM~6218543
> *okay, from personal experience, a lot of these small town schools don't like brown skinned people....if they admit it or not....when I was in 8th grade I was the ONLY non-white person that was "allowed" to go to this off campus jr. prom.......like I said though, I've heard nothing bad about Brenham school so I'm sure it's fine
> *




I live in Cypress, before that in Katy, TX.... Ive seen and been through the most bold faced racist things you can imagine with these people here. It doesnt bother me, I feel like if we can take it from our own calling us sellouts and cocos etc, I can take it from these small town peeps.


"what doesnt kill you...." well you know the rest. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 02:08 PM~6218569
> *I live in Cypress, before that in Katy, TX.... Ive seen and been through the most bold faced racist things you can imagine with these people here. It doesnt bother me, I feel like if we can take it from our own calling us sellouts and cocos etc, I can take it from these small town peeps.
> "what doesnt kill you...." well you know the rest.  :biggrin:
> *



Will haunt you for the rest of your life?


just kidding, I agree.....just protective when it comes to our kids, if we don't protect them who will?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 03:11 PM~6218583
> *Will haunt you for the rest of your life?
> just kidding, I agree.....just protective when it comes to our kids, if we don't protect them who will?
> *



We all go through different stuff.. its life. 

Yeah, Ill do what I have to protect my kids, but I dont want to sheild them from reality either. Either way, Ive talked to most of the soon-to-be neighbors and they all seem pretty decent down to earth Conservatives so we should get along just fine... My wife's grandparents broke them in pretty good too .. :0 they were old school.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 21 2006, 02:20 PM~6218614
> *We all go through different stuff.. its life.
> 
> Yeah, Ill do what I have to protect my kids, but I dont want to sheild them from reality either. Either way, Ive talked to most of the soon-to-be neighbors and they all seem pretty descent down to earth Conservatives so we should get along just fine... My wife's grandparents broke them in pretty good too ..  :0  they were old school.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm sure picking the kids up in a lo-lo will get them to the top of the popularity list real quick, lol, just kidding.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 21 2006, 03:23 PM~6218642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'm sure picking the kids up in a lo-lo will get them to the top of the popularity list real quick, lol, just kidding.....
> *



:biggrin: top of the list for the 1st day of school


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chevylo97 yeah am with juiced


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a hard head makes a soft behind..
wo said u couldnt be custom while still making da all mighty dollar


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn homie, u going industrial now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2006, 07:37 PM~6220187
> *a hard head makes a soft behind..
> wo said u couldnt be custom while still making da all mighty dollar
> 
> ...


actually by painting it, you made the hard hat weaker......OSHA safety rules wont except that hard hat :happysad:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 21 2006, 08:39 PM~6220570
> *actually by painting it, you made the hard hat weaker......OSHA safety rules wont except that hard hat :happysad:
> *


This is true. Osha doesn't even want stickers or anything that can hide deffects on the hard hat.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i would tell osha, its a hard hot cover :biggrin: just like those american flag covers


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 21 2006, 08:42 PM~6220601
> *This is true. Osha doesn't even want stickers or anything that can hide deffects on the hard hat.
> *


yup, thats the reason we sell couple hundred a day :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 21 2006, 07:42 PM~6220601
> *This is true. Osha doesn't even want stickers or anything that can hide deffects on the hard hat.
> *


wow , i guess osha don't visit all companies :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 21 2006, 07:45 PM~6220622
> *yup, thats the reason we sell couple hundred a day :biggrin:
> *


where u work homie


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2006, 08:48 PM~6220649
> *where u work homie
> *


industrial supplier


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck osha we lowridin 

na mean


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 08:06 PM~6220756
> *fuck osha we lowridin
> 
> na mean
> *


fck it :biggrin: i just started to see more lowlows coming out around this area,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Sep 21 2006, 07:39 PM~6220570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


osha can kiss my ass


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2006, 08:37 PM~6220187
> *a hard head makes a soft behind..
> wo said u couldnt be custom while still making da all mighty dollar
> 
> ...


WHERES THE SILVER LEAFING? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Latin, Here is a pic of the 39 Chevy.

:0 









you can see the 54 in the reflection off the door.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Here are 2 of the other cars I was telling you about. He sold these right before passing away. top one is a 52 Deluxe the bottom one is a 53. I still see the 53 around my area, all it needed was rechroming.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

chido.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ellie, whats up??


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

last night I was helping Michael clean out the hall closet for storage and came across an old "boombox/jambox(?)". I told him we could've used it for my 80's party.....it takes like EIGHT batteries.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2006, 08:04 AM~6222780
> *ellie, whats up??
> *



you've got mail...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Officer slain during traffic stop*


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4205390.html


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

came across a lot of old pictures, video footage......8mm tapes marked cruising '95, magnificos show '97, low times mags....newspaper articles....love letters I use to write him when I was 16, I was tripping out reading some of that stuff too, most of it was pretty pathetic, I told him if I was reading those letters now and he told me they were from an ex I would've been like "what a loser" lol................he really is a pack rat


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 08:09 AM~6222815
> *came across a lot of old pictures, video footage......8mm tapes marked cruising '95, magnificos show '97, low times mags....newspaper articles....love letters I use to write him when I was 16, I was tripping out reading some of that stuff too, most of it was pretty pathetic, I told him if I was reading those letters now and he told me they were from an ex I would've been like "what a loser" lol................he really is a pack rat
> 
> 
> ...



what Low Times issues do you have?

Maybe you can find the one I was looking for a couple of weeks ago.



:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 07:10 AM~6222822
> *what Low Times issues do you have?
> 
> Maybe you can find the one I was looking for a couple of weeks ago.
> ...



I don't know, Michael was looking through them, he had a few, I don't know if he packed them away again or not, he's got much lowrider magazines, cassette tapes, and ol'school cd's. which one were you looking for again and what do you want to know about, I'll look when I get off.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 07:09 AM~6222814
> *Officer slain during traffic stop
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4205390.html
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



that is so sad  and pointless, some people really are IGNORANT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 08:12 AM~6222829
> *I don't know, Michael was looking through them, he had a few, I don't know if he packed them away again or not, he's got much lowrider magazines, cassette tapes, and ol'school cd's.  which one were you looking for again and what do you want to know about, I'll look when I get off.
> *



A girl I know was in one of their features. Name is Isela or may have gone by Rosa. 
She was wearing a blue and white 2 piece and the car is a 64 baby blue impala. The shoot was between Oct-Dec 97. May have been printed sometime in 98-99... :dunno: 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is a pic of her...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 07:17 AM~6222852
> *A girl I know was in one of their features. Name is Isela or may have gone by Rosa.
> She was wearing a blue and white 2 piece and the car is a 64 baby blue impala. The shoot was between Oct-Dec 97. May have been printed sometime in 98-99...  :dunno:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



and if he does have it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 08:25 AM~6222899
> *and if he does have it?
> *




Ill buy it from you or get hi-res copies from you... :dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 07:26 AM~6222902
> *Ill buy it from you or get hi-res copies from you...  :dunno:
> *



Knowing Michael he won't sell it but I can ask him to scan it at work and email it, I think he can only scan in b/w. Let me check first then I'll have him call you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 08:28 AM~6222916
> *Knowing Michael he won't sell it but I can ask him to scan it at work and email it, I think he can only scan in b/w.  Let me check first then I'll have him call you.
> *



cool. we'll talk about it once you do find it, if you have it. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 06:09 AM~6222814
> *Officer slain during traffic stop
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4205390.html
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


that happened in my neighorhood... disturbed stays about two blocks from where it happened...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 06:09 AM~6222814
> *Officer slain during traffic stop
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4205390.html
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


probably had it comin to him


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2006, 08:32 AM~6222936
> *that happened in my neighorhood... disturbed stays about two blocks from where it happened...
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: lone star, *vandalized318*, ALAC


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 08:04 AM~6222787
> *last night I was helping Michael clean out the hall closet for storage and came across an old "boombox/jambox(?)".  I told him we could've used it for my 80's party.....it takes like EIGHT batteries.......
> 
> 
> ...


thats how backwards the 80's were.. "lets make portable radios that are too big to carry"



> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 22 2006, 08:09 AM~6222814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


her who?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 22 2006, 09:08 AM~6223102
> *thats how backwards the 80's were..  "lets make portable radios that are too big to carry"
> man was hancuffed in back seat of car, but yet was able to shoot cop in head 4 times?  something sounds fishy..
> :scrutinize:
> ...



did you read the previous quotes? :angry:


The one from the Low Times mag I was looking for.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 22 2006, 08:08 AM~6223102
> *thats how backwards the 80's were..  "lets make portable radios that are too big to carry"
> *


FOR REAL, OMG, MICHAEL WAS LIKE, "HURRY, MY ARMS HURTS ALREADY" THAT BITCH WAS HEAVY!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 22 2006, 09:09 AM~6223108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man probably got cramp.

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, *713ridaz*, ALAC

sup juan stop customs!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 06:54 AM~6216626
> *713ridaz. he does it all....paint, interior, setups, engine overhaul, pinstripe, makes trohpy, and after that, he even sit you down and show u how to buy/sell a house  :biggrin:
> *


just like a bopper,,,all up on my shit....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said make trophy...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin by far is the sickest motherfucker i know :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 22 2006, 09:31 AM~6223236
> *Latin by far is the sickest motherfucker i know :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ANOTHER POO PIC HUH.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 22 2006, 07:31 AM~6223236
> *Latin by far is the sickest motherfucker i know :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


did u get two pics


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm sure this is old news in this topic already, but did you see the Willie D. show got re-scheduled...and even weirder, did you see the reason they gave? They rescheduled it due to the "overwhelming response". Who has ever rescheduled a show because too many people wanted to go?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I got a slide show that jackass sent 3 :angry:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Now would be a good time for a plug of [name dispute] on November 5th...where we have the whole Reliant Center...so we won't have to reschedule due to an overwhelming response.... hopefully, I'll see you guys there.

OH yeah, don't forget about the Helen Carmona Scholarship. It's going to be $500 for someone continuing their education after high school. We wanted to give it out last year, but no one even applied...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

We havent received a re-print order from them yet. :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 22 2006, 07:39 AM~6223293
> *Now would be a good time for a plug of [name dispute] on November 5th...where we have the whole Reliant Center...so we won't have to reschedule due to an overwhelming response....  hopefully, I'll see you guys there.
> 
> OH yeah, don't forget about the Helen Carmona Scholarship.  It's going to be $500 for someone continuing their education after high school.  We wanted to give it out last year, but no one even applied...
> *


  ....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 22 2006, 07:39 AM~6223293
> *Now would be a good time for a plug of [name dispute] on November 5th...where we have the whole Reliant Center...so we won't have to reschedule due to an overwhelming response....  hopefully, I'll see you guys there.
> 
> OH yeah, don't forget about the Helen Carmona Scholarship.  It's going to be $500 for someone continuing their education after high school.  We wanted to give it out last year, but no one even applied...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 22 2006, 09:37 AM~6223281
> *I'm sure this is old news in this topic already, but did you see the Willie D. show got re-scheduled...and even weirder, did you see the reason they gave?  They rescheduled it due to the "overwhelming response".  Who has ever rescheduled a show because too many people wanted to go?
> *


FK WILLIE D


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 22 2006, 07:38 AM~6223287
> *I got a slide show that jackass sent 3 :angry:
> *


well one of em was from me.. 832 372.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 22 2006, 09:39 AM~6223293
> *Now would be a good time for a plug of [name dispute] on November 5th...where we have the whole Reliant Center...so we won't have to reschedule due to an overwhelming response....  hopefully, I'll see you guys there.
> 
> OH yeah, don't forget about the Helen Carmona Scholarship.  It's going to be $500 for someone continuing their education after high school.  We wanted to give it out last year, but no one even applied...
> *


What are the guidelines/info on where/how someone can apply so I can forward the info ... Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Did someone buy plane tickets for Vegas yet??? ROLLER!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 22 2006, 11:19 AM~6223819
> *Did someone buy plane tickets for Vegas yet??? ROLLER!
> *


WE'RE TAKING THE BUS.. CAUSE WE GANGSTA LIKE THAT!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 22 2006, 12:43 PM~6224270
> *WE'RE TAKING THE BUS..  CAUSE WE GANGSTA LIKE THAT!!
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Last night looking at those letters Michael kept, we found one that I mailed while I was living in Sugarland, it said, how I got to go to the "Gallery" that was HUGE, and had an ice skating rink in it.....too funny, just had to share that w/you Houston folks :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 01:12 PM~6224448
> *Last night looking at those letters Michael kept, we found one that I mailed while I was living in Sugarland, it said, how I got to go to the "Gallery" that was HUGE, and had an ice skating rink in it.....too funny, just had to share that w/you Houston folks :cheesy:
> *


OUT OF TOWNERS.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 22 2006, 12:31 PM~6224608
> *OUT OF TOWNERS.
> *


 i lived there for about a minute, i guess that doesn't count then, huh? Besides I was only 15.....for the record I loved it!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 12:38 PM~6224662
> *i lived there for about a minute, i guess that doesn't count then, huh?  Besides I was only 15.....for the record I loved it!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup my homies.......


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2006, 12:52 PM~6224764
> *sup my homies.......
> *



MICHAEL TOLD ME YOU WERE SICK IN AUSTIN, I TAKE IT YOU DIDN'T GET TO TALK TO ERNESTO AND ALESHA ABOUT CASPER?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 01:10 PM~6224879
> *MICHAEL TOLD ME YOU WERE SICK IN AUSTIN, I TAKE IT YOU DIDN'T GET TO TALK TO ERNESTO AND ALESHA ABOUT CASPER?
> *


just a little bit....not that much


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Sep 22 2006, 11:19 AM~6223819
> *Did someone buy plane tickets for Vegas yet??? ROLLER!
> *


We're driving ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2006, 02:12 PM~6224890
> *just a little bit....not that much
> *



little bit sick or little bit talk....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 01:24 PM~6224938
> *little bit sick or little bit talk....
> *


talk


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 01:24 PM~6224938
> *little bit sick or little bit talk....
> *



I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING BUT DIDN'T SET MYSELF UP FOR ANOTHER D'S NUTZ COMMENTS :ugh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 01:27 PM~6224965
> *I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING BUT DIDN'T SET MYSELF UP FOR ANOTHER D'S NUTZ COMMENTS  :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 02:27 PM~6224965
> *I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING BUT DIDN'T SET MYSELF UP FOR ANOTHER D'S NUTZ COMMENTS  :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *




dont be scurred... :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 01:27 PM~6224965
> *I WAS WONDERING THE SAME THING BUT DIDN'T SET MYSELF UP FOR ANOTHER D'S NUTZ COMMENTS  :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:

why would you have that picture in your computer.... 

:scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 01:39 PM~6225057
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> why would you have that picture in your computer....
> ...


first i didnt have it its not hard to find pics man........its a a thing called YAHOO IMAGES.....try it it works


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2006, 02:46 PM~6225107
> *first i didnt have it its not hard to find pics man........its a a thing called YAHOO IMAGES.....try it it works
> *



sure.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 01:39 PM~6225057
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> why would you have that picture in your computer....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2006, 01:46 PM~6225107
> *first i didnt have it its not hard to find pics man........its a a thing called YAHOO IMAGES.....try it it works
> *



so what exactly did you have to type in to find that? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 02:49 PM~6225123
> *so what exactly did you have to type in to find that? :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 01:49 PM~6225123
> *so what exactly did you have to type in to find that? :0  :biggrin:
> *


deez nuts


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2006, 02:54 PM~6225136
> *deez nuts
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2006, 01:54 PM~6225136
> *deez nuts
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

MAYBE WE NEED TO START A NEW LIL POLICY...DON'T ASK/DON'T TELL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Take a \_ [email protected]!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :around: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 22 2006, 01:59 PM~6225174
> *:ugh:  :around:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ellie speaking of the karate kid....where is Miagi-son?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2006, 03:00 PM~6225182
> *ellie speaking of the karate kid....where is Miagi-son?
> *



wax on, wax off.... big circles...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2006, 03:00 PM~6225182
> *ellie speaking of the karate kid....where is Miagi-son?
> *


OR COURSE.. HE'S PART OF yoo nyen CC..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 22 2006, 03:04 PM~6225207
> *OR COURSE.. HE'S PARTY OF yoo nyen CC..
> *



:uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 22 2006, 02:04 PM~6225207
> *OR COURSE.. HE'S PART OF yoo nyen CC..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: too funny!! :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 22 2006, 02:04 PM~6225207
> *OR COURSE.. HE'S PART OF yoo nyen CC..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 22 2006, 07:25 AM~6223189
> *just like a bopper,,,all up on my shit....
> *


i heard after cards there is gonna be a boxing match tonite and juan stop customs.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 22 2006, 08:39 AM~6223293
> *Now would be a good time for a plug of [name dispute] on November 5th...where we have the whole Reliant Center...so we won't have to reschedule due to an overwhelming response....  hopefully, I'll see you guys there.
> 
> OH yeah, don't forget about the Helen Carmona Scholarship.  It's going to be $500 for someone continuing their education after high school.  We wanted to give it out last year, but no one even applied...
> *


Do I qualify because I sure as hell use the money for school.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2006, 04:10 PM~6226368
> *Do I qualify because I sure as hell use the money for school.
> *


high class people dont qualify


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 22 2006, 04:13 PM~6226387
> *high class people dont qualify
> *


yeah.. that ***** ballin.. 2 low lows.. a house.. a motorcycle.. 3 cars.. ballin ass cracker right there


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

This is my 900 post :biggrin: i wanna say thanx to all the people who made it happen.......


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

say i got a 91 caprice n a 79 chevy suburban got 2 sale one of them what do ya think i should do put hyd on da 91 clone or bag tha suburban please help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Sep 22 2006, 09:39 PM~6227326
> *say i got a 91 caprice n a 79 chevy suburban got 2 sale one of them what do ya think i should do put hyd on da 91 clone or bag tha suburban please help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT? :uh:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 22 2006, 02:23 PM~6224937
> *We're driving ...
> *



With the LAC???

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Sep 22 2006, 08:39 PM~6227326
> *say i got a 91 caprice n a 79 chevy suburban got 2 sale one of them what do ya think i should do put hyd on da 91 clone or bag tha suburban please help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 07:16 AM~6222851
> *that is so sad   and pointless, some people really are IGNORANT
> *


it was a illegal who had been deported once,and came back in.i hope this opens up the eyes of fucking bill white and rick perry and others.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

which one sould i sale !


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

lil kid shit u dont know me ese .


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

first timer


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 22 2006, 09:16 AM~6223803
> *What are the guidelines/info on where/how someone can apply so I can forward the info ... Thanks
> *


The scholarship forms are there during setup on Saturday, anyone that enters can "sponsor" 1 person (spouse, kid, cousin, etc.). This is totally free and the applications need to be turned in by a certain time (I want to say 2pm, but I don't know) during the show. From there, the winner is announced at the trophy presentation. We do ask that anyone that entered be at the trophy presentation to receive their checkif they won...

I will post applications soon, but we are revising last year's version..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 22 2006, 10:02 AM~6223397
> *FK WILLIE D
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ive seen that somewhere b-4


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2006, 08:32 AM~6222936
> *that happened in my neighorhood... disturbed stays about two blocks from where it happened...
> *


fucken getto


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Sep 22 2006, 08:39 PM~6227326
> *say i got a 91 caprice n a 79 chevy suburban got 2 sale one of them what do ya think i should do put hyd on da 91 clone or bag tha suburban please help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


crack kills


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2006, 06:44 AM~6228942
> *:uh:
> *


Classic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2006, 07:44 AM~6228942
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Working on saturdays sux!! How do you do it Loadstar?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2006, 07:44 AM~6228942
> *:uh:
> *


www.gamblersanonymous.org


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2006, 05:32 AM~6228809
> *crack kills
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 22 2006, 11:05 PM~6228112
> *The scholarship forms are there during setup on Saturday, anyone that enters can "sponsor" 1 person (spouse, kid, cousin, etc.).  This is totally free and the applications need to be turned in by a certain time (I want to say 2pm, but I don't know) during the show.  From there, the winner is announced at the trophy presentation.  We do ask that anyone that entered be at the trophy presentation to receive their checkif they won...
> 
> I will post applications soon, but we are revising last year's version..
> *


That still doesn't tell me if I qualify.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2006, 09:42 AM~6229845
> *Working on saturdays sux!! How do you do it Loadstar?
> *


sundays are worse....


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE BBQ BENIFIT IT'S STILL GOING ON AT *ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN ON SUNDAY *COME CHILL AND RELAX...
WE WILL BE HAVING GAMES AND PRIZES FOR ADULTS AND KIDS,
PLATES WILL BE READY AT 11AM... HOPE TO SEE EVERONE THERE


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 23 2006, 12:47 PM~6230194
> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE BBQ BENIFIT IT'S STILL GOING ON AT ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN ON SUNDAY COME CHILL AND RELAX...
> WE WILL BE HAVING GAMES AND PRIZES FOR ADULTS AND KIDS,
> PLATES WILL BE READY AT 11AM... HOPE TO SEE EVERONE THERE
> *


ill be there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2006, 09:42 AM~6229845
> *Working on saturdays sux!! How do you do it Loadstar?
> *


been doing it for a few years now. weekends are just like another day to me usually.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 23 2006, 09:50 AM~6229887
> *www.gamblersanonymous.org
> *


u gotta admit i did break them off pretty good...400 bills in about 10 mins  :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Sep 23 2006, 12:27 PM~6230068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sux for u!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2006, 01:00 PM~6230297
> *u gotta admit i did break them off pretty good...400 bills in about 10 mins    :uh:
> *


then down $400 in 2 minutes. 

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 23 2006, 12:27 PM~6230698
> *then down $400 in 2 minutes.
> 
> :uh:
> *


wasnt down bitch....broke even big difference :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Lord Ham Was Up BaLLER...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 23 2006, 04:24 PM~6231697
> *Lord Ham Was Up BaLLER...
> *


wuz up lord goofy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2006, 03:03 PM~6231373
> *wasnt down bitch....broke even big difference  :uh:
> *


shoulda stopped when you were up


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Working on a sunday...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If you are in any sort of school (college, trade school, etc.), of course you'd qualify...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 23 2006, 07:10 PM~6232257
> *shoulda stopped when you were up
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 23 2006, 12:05 AM~6228112
> *The scholarship forms are there during setup on Saturday, anyone that enters can "sponsor" 1 person (spouse, kid, cousin, etc.).  This is totally free and the applications need to be turned in by a certain time (I want to say 2pm, but I don't know) during the show.  From there, the winner is announced at the trophy presentation.  We do ask that anyone that entered be at the trophy presentation to receive their checkif they won...
> 
> I will post applications soon, but we are revising last year's version..
> *


Thanks for the info


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 23 2006, 10:47 AM~6230194
> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE BBQ BENIFIT IT'S STILL GOING ON AT ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN ON SUNDAY COME CHILL AND RELAX...
> WE WILL BE HAVING GAMES AND PRIZES FOR ADULTS AND KIDS,
> PLATES WILL BE READY AT 11AM... HOPE TO SEE EVERONE THERE
> *


:biggrin: Come and support the BBQ today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whenever u ready joe but this time play with your own money, not coach's money!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2006, 03:19 PM~6235352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Here are some pics from the Hypnotized BBQ benefit. I think it was a good turn out, i know i supported. After all it was for a good cause. Good luck to the family in their tought times.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

damn thats some big ass pics. SORRY! i just this camera, so i'll resize them.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 07:48 AM~6239091
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Michael tried calling you Saturday night about those low times magazines, I couldn't remember her name, what she looked like or the car.....I told him, "I think her name is Iselda, could be going by Rose, and she should be posing w/a blue 60-something Impala"

close?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: everyone.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2006, 08:08 AM~6239161
> *:wave: everyone.
> *


good morning, I think I'm still half asleep, lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 09:07 AM~6239158
> *Michael tried calling you Saturday night about those low times magazines, I couldn't remember her name, what she looked like or the car.....I told him, "I think her name is Iselda, could be going by Rose, and she should be posing w/a blue 60-something Impala"
> 
> close?
> *



yeah... I got the page the next morning... I tried figuring out who it was for about 5 seconds then forgot about it. :biggrin: 

but yeah you got it close. her name is Isela. blue 64 impala.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2006, 09:08 AM~6239161
> *:wave: everyone.
> *


o' friendly azz


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 25 2006, 08:11 AM~6239173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 09:22 AM~6239213
> *I don't think he had it.....and the magazine had the copyright or trademark or whatever it is you need for your publishing name, as 1998 so I wouldn't think they had any issues in 97
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



GREAT. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 09:28 AM~6239245
> *GREAT. :angry:
> *


told you brawd lying.. or just really off on her dates. or maybe she got wrong magazine all together.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 25 2006, 09:39 AM~6239292
> *told you brawd lying..  or just really off on her dates.  or maybe she got wrong magazine all together.
> *



:uh: 

yeah she is off on her dates, too much crack... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*M.I.A.*

Dualhex02


Last Active _Sep 03, 2006 - 05:19 PM_
Status User is offline (Offline)


:0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 25 2006, 08:28 AM~6239245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 08:09 AM~6239165
> *good morning, I think I'm still half asleep, lol
> *


 :roflmao: yea i think so.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 25 2006, 08:17 AM~6239186
> *o' friendly azz
> *


and!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2006, 09:57 AM~6239384
> *and!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 25 2006, 09:02 AM~6239405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I BEEN A G SINCE BIRTH.. USE TO SAG IN MY DIAPERS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 09:48 AM~6239334
> *M.I.A.
> 
> Dualhex02
> ...


He moved up in the world to MYSPACE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 10:17 AM~6239461
> *He moved up in the world to MYSPACE
> *


POWER MOVES


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 09:17 AM~6239461
> *He moved up in the world to MYSPACE
> *



are you at your new old job today?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 25 2006, 10:52 AM~6239629
> *
> *



Mrs. Vice President... :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 11:24 AM~6239840
> *Mrs. Vice President...  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 10:32 AM~6239509
> *are you at your new old job today?
> *


yep, counting them hours and stacking them dollars


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ellie, i can see you on that farm working the fields plowing that hill and riding that ancient tractor. nice piece of land.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 11:45 AM~6239968
> *ellie, i can see you on that farm working the fields plowing that hill and riding that ancient tractor.  nice piece of land.
> *



:biggrin: 

I picked up a number at the store we stopped at for someone selling goats for 75 bucks a piece... all I need is 4 to start my herd, then a couple of chickens and Im ready.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 09:53 AM~6239974
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I picked up a number at the store we stopped at for someone selling goats for 75 bucks a piece... all I need is 4 to start my herd, then a couple of chickens and Im ready.
> *


 :biggrin: "THE HERD" 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2006, 12:04 PM~6240024
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://texasgoatherd.com/index.htm

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know brawd that has alac beat in the "Hick Town" catagory.. she told me she use to stay in lil ******* town in indiana, where once a month the high schoolers had "tractor day"..where they drove their tractors to school.

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 25 2006, 12:16 PM~6240074
> *i know brawd that has alac beat in the "Hick Town" catagory..  she told me she use to stay in lil ******* town in indiana, where once a month the high schoolers had "tractor day"..where they drove their tractors to school.
> 
> :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 11:53 AM~6239974
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I picked up a number at the store we stopped at for someone selling goats for 75 bucks a piece... all I need is 4 to start my herd, then a couple of chickens and Im ready.
> *


I came close to buying some of those striped overalls at that little country store. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 25 2006, 11:16 AM~6240074
> *i know brawd that has alac beat in the "Hick Town" catagory..  she told me she use to stay in lil ******* town in indiana, where once a month the high schoolers had "tractor day"..where they drove their tractors to school.
> 
> :uh:
> *


oh HELL no!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 25 2006, 12:16 PM~6240074
> *i know brawd that has alac beat in the "Hick Town" catagory..  she told me she use to stay in lil ******* town in indiana, where once a month the high schoolers had "tractor day"..where they drove their tractors to school.
> 
> :uh:
> *


i saw that movie "footloose" :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 12:19 PM~6240096
> *I came close to buying some of those striped overalls at that little country store.  :biggrin:
> *



Should of got you some, then one of those Justin hats and you would be set.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 12:20 PM~6240103
> *i saw that movie "footloose"  :dunno:
> *


kevin bacon was da shit


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

True Eminence 2nd Annual Custom Car Show October 22, 2006 @ the Houston Haunted House on 9191 Gulf Freeway(I-45 one block north of college) 

All cars, trucks, bikes, motorcycles, 4x4, and welcome....

Entry Fees:

Cars/Trucks $25
Motorcycles $20
Bikes $15
Models $10

For more info e-mail us at [email protected] 

More info coming soon... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Sep 25 2006, 12:33 PM~6240177
> *True Eminence 2nd Annual Custom Car Show October 22, 2006 @ the Houston Haunted House on 9191 Gulf Freeway(I-45 one block north of college)
> 
> All cars, trucks, bikes, motorcycles, 4x4, and welcome....
> ...


dont know man, that sounds skurry.

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 12:21 PM~6240109
> *Should of got you some, then one of those Justin hats and you would be set.
> *


much obliged  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 12:39 PM~6240219
> *
> *


country slang :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 12:40 PM~6240225
> *country slang  :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 12:41 PM~6240235
> *
> *


email sent.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Sep 25 2006, 10:40 AM~6239936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see above reference please....have you even heard of Lovelady? lived there for about a minute too.



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 11:20 AM~6240103
> *i saw that movie "footloose"  :dunno:
> *


BAD ASS MOVIE, tractor chicken race.....classic



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 25 2006, 11:24 AM~6240131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 12:42 PM~6240242
> *email sent.
> *



GOT IT...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 12:44 PM~6240255
> *Congrats.....maybe I should become President of Royal Touch.....thanks for the inspiration Dena :biggrin:
> I hate, hate, HATE goats....they smell so bad and leave pellets everywhere!!!  My uncle and aunt raised goats just outside of Lovelady, TX
> see above reference please....have you even heard of Lovelady?  lived there for about a minute too.
> ...



I hate goats too, but love cabrito... mmmmhmmmmm... good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 01:24 PM~6240485
> *I hate goats too, but love cabrito... mmmmhmmmmm... good.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 01:29 PM~6240530
> *:barf:
> *



Wife liked it until she found out what it was...  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 12:36 PM~6240558
> *Wife liked it until she found out what it was...    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




none for me, I'm pretty sure I've tasted it and did not like it......just the thought grosses me out


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 02:29 PM~6240817
> *none for me, I'm pretty sure I've tasted it and did not like it......just the thought grosses me out
> *



My uncle used to get us to pick our favorite baby goat from the pen, not knowing it was going to be dinner. We would all fight for our favorite to be the one picked, later on he would tell us that we picked the best one while giving a loud belch!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 01:48 PM~6240852
> *My uncle used to get us to pick our favorite baby goat from the pen, not knowing it was going to be dinner. We would all fight for our favorite to be the one picked, later on he would tell us that we picked the best one while giving a loud belch!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:0 OMG THAT IS SO MEAN!!!! I CAN'T EAT ANIMALS ONCE I'VE SEEN THEM ALIVE....  I NEVER WAS MUCH OF A COUNTRY GIRL.......MY DAD AND UNCLES USE TO DO PARTIES COOKING GOATS, SKINNING DEERS OR FRYING CHICHARRONES (sp?) COULDN'T EAT ANY OF IT......MY GRANDMA USE TO KILL LIVE CHICKENS TO COOK FOR DINNER TOO, NEEDLESS TO SAY I ATE A LOT OF SANDWICHES AND BEAN TACOS AS A KID


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 02:54 PM~6240900
> *:0 OMG THAT IS SO MEAN!!!!  I CAN'T EAT ANIMALS ONCE I'VE SEEN THEM ALIVE....  I NEVER WAS MUCH OF A COUNTRY GIRL.......MY DAD AND UNCLES USE TO DO PARTIES COOKING GOATS, SKINNING DEERS OR FRYING CHICHARRONES (sp?)  COULDN'T EAT ANY OF IT......MY GRANDMA USE TO KILL LIVE CHICKENS TO COOK FOR DINNER TOO, NEEDLESS TO SAY I ATE A LOT OF SANDWICHES AND BEAN TACOS AS A KID
> *




:roflmao: cant beat the freshness. fresh eggs too! man hold up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 02:55 PM~6240912
> *:roflmao:  cant beat the freshness. fresh eggs too! man hold up!
> *


don't like fresh meat. has a grassy taste to it. :barf:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

can't do fresh eggs either, the taste/smell is too strong  


I think the grossest "thought" of "freshness" would be milking a cow and drinking it....eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww........how disgusting is that!!!!! just the thought......................


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 03:00 PM~6240944
> *don't like fresh meat.  has a grassy taste to it.  :barf:
> *



thats why you eat the youngins... no grass has been eaten by them yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 03:00 PM~6240950
> *can't do fresh eggs either, the taste/smell is too strong
> I think the grossest "thought" of "freshness" would be milking a cow and drinking it....eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww........how disgusting is that!!!!!  just the thought......................
> *


tell yo nga Mike to wash them eggs :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 03:00 PM~6240950
> *can't do fresh eggs either, the taste/smell is too strong
> I think the grossest "thought" of "freshness" would be milking a cow and drinking it....eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww........how disgusting is that!!!!!  just the thought......................
> *



done goats milk too...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 03:02 PM~6240969
> *tell yo nga Mike to wash them eggs  :burn:
> *



crazy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

city folk :uh: ......i been there, ive eaten everything mentioned above, and it was mmmmm mmmmm good


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 25 2006, 02:02 PM~6240969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G-R-O-S-S-E-R!!!!!

I know I milked a cow before but you couldn't have paid me to drink the milk...not even as a kid.....I'd be useless on fear factor I don't eat/drink shit that don't look or smell right.....I'd throw up just thinking about it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2006, 03:07 PM~6241009
> *city folk :uh: ......i been there, ive eaten everything mentioned above, and it was mmmmm mmmmm good
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2006, 02:07 PM~6241009
> *city folk :uh: ......i been there, ive eaten everything mentioned above, and it was mmmmm mmmmm good
> *



my family is country especially my dad's side.......I think I'll stick to my city life......always a nearby whataburger :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2006, 03:07 PM~6241009
> *city folk :uh: ......i been there, ive eaten everything mentioned above, and it was mmmmm mmmmm good
> *


AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!!!

I've tried it all as far as animals being slaughtered fresh and none of it tasted good. We'd invite chingos of families back in the days and they ate that crap while I ate a tv dinner :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 02:10 PM~6241023
> *my family is country especially my dad's side.......I think I'll stick to my city life......always a nearby whataburger :biggrin:
> *


i grew up in the ranchos de Mexico in SLP, and thats the way my grandmother brought us up.....but you're right i could never turn down whataburger :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2006, 03:13 PM~6241038
> *i grew up in the ranchos de Mexico in SLP, and thats the way my grandmother brought us up.....but you're right i could never turn down whataburger :biggrin:
> *



San Luis Potosi? thats where my father is from... family still has land in Rancherias over there too.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 25 2006, 02:10 PM~6241026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see there, long lost cousins!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 02:14 PM~6241047
> *San Luis Potosi? thats where my father is from... family still has land in Rancherias over there too.
> *


actually its MATEHUALA SLP, but not to many people know it so i just say SLP...but i have family scattered around that region :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Latin, that meat market we passed on the way back, Eckermans, slaughters the cows in-house. You can see the cows grazing behind the building.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2006, 02:13 PM~6241038
> *i grew up in the ranchos de Mexico in SLP, and thats the way my grandmother brought us up.....but you're right i could never turn down whataburger :biggrin:
> *



I think I was the only kid (6 of us) that didn't like any of it.....I wasn't raised w/any special privileges so I don't know why I was so picky. I liked Barbacoa though and menudo!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 03:03 PM~6240976
> *done goats milk too...
> *


saw a porn where female was lactating.. she kept squirting milk at the dude..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 03:21 PM~6241098
> *I think I was the only kid (6 of us) that didn't like any of it.....I wasn't raised w/any special privileges so I don't know why I was so picky.  I liked Barbacoa though and menudo!!*




x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 01:48 PM~6240852
> *My uncle used to get us to pick our favorite baby goat from the pen, not knowing it was going to be dinner. We would all fight for our favorite to be the one picked, later on he would tell us that we picked the best one while giving a loud belch!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


that is soo wrong!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 01:54 PM~6240900
> *:0 OMG THAT IS SO MEAN!!!!  I CAN'T EAT ANIMALS ONCE I'VE SEEN THEM ALIVE....  I NEVER WAS MUCH OF A COUNTRY GIRL.......MY DAD AND UNCLES USE TO DO PARTIES COOKING GOATS, SKINNING DEERS OR FRYING CHICHARRONES (sp?)  COULDN'T EAT ANY OF IT......MY GRANDMA USE TO KILL LIVE CHICKENS TO COOK FOR DINNER TOO, NEEDLESS TO SAY I ATE A LOT OF SANDWICHES AND BEAN TACOS AS A KID
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 02:00 PM~6240950
> *can't do fresh eggs either, the taste/smell is too strong
> I think the grossest "thought" of "freshness" would be milking a cow and drinking it....eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww........how disgusting is that!!!!!  just the thought......................
> *


that is pretty nasty.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2006, 02:02 PM~6240969
> *tell yo nga Mike to wash them eggs  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

latin your sick!! :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2006, 02:07 PM~6241009
> *city folk :uh: ......i been there, ive eaten everything mentioned above, and it was mmmmm mmmmm good
> *


at an old job i used to work with alot of ********. one day they brought a bbq and started cookin burgers. i thought they were regular burgers but i should of known. some of them had gone hunting for deer that weekend. i didnt know that until i had finished eating.  but they were dayum good though!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 25 2006, 02:19 PM~6241083
> *Latin, that meat market we passed on the way back, Eckermans, slaughters the cows in-house. You can see the cows grazing behind the building.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 02:21 PM~6241098
> *I think I was the only kid (6 of us) that didn't like any of it.....I wasn't raised w/any special privileges so I don't know why I was so picky.  I liked Barbacoa though and menudo!!
> *


:thumbsup: for the barbacoa.

:thumbsdown: for the menudo. i could never tolerate the smell. we'd have to help cook it and that smell would stick with me all day. :burn:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2006, 02:32 PM~6241191
> *:thumbsup: for the barbacoa.
> 
> :thumbsdown: for the menudo. i could never tolerate the smell. we'd have to help cook it and that smell would stick with me all day. :burn:
> *



If I gotta cook it I ain't eating it.....the smell cooking it does gross me out too....I prefer to go over to Michael's grandma's once it's already done!! lol, my 4yr old daughter loves menudo!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 25 2006, 02:34 PM~6241202
> *If I gotta cook it I ain't eating it.....the smell cooking it does gross me out too....I prefer to go over to Michael's grandma's once it's already done!! lol, my 4yr old daughter loves menudo!!
> *


thats why i cant eat it. the smell just brings it all back and i just cant do it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2006, 03:32 PM~6241191
> *:thumbsup: for the barbacoa.
> 
> :thumbsdown: for the menudo. i could never tolerate the smell. we'd have to help cook it and that smell would stick with me all day. :burn:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW TO MAKE MENUDO? YOU BEEN FK'N HOLDING OUT ON ME? THATS FK'D UP.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 25 2006, 02:50 PM~6241343
> *YOU KNOW HOW TO MAKE MENUDO? YOU BEEN FK'N HOLDING OUT ON ME?  THATS FK'D UP.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

i aint making that stuff anymore. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2006, 03:57 PM~6241386
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> i aint making that stuff anymore.  :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUPSUP


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Sep 25 2006, 10:33 AM~6240177
> *True Eminence 2nd Annual Custom Car Show October 22, 2006 @ the Houston Haunted House on 9191 Gulf Freeway(I-45 one block north of college)
> 
> All cars, trucks, bikes, motorcycles, 4x4, and welcome....
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2006, 03:37 PM~6241221
> *thats why i cant eat it. the smell just brings it all back and i just cant do it.
> *


You take a dump don't you? Smells just like caca. Just eat it up and think of happy clouds :twak:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

*SO DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT SUSPENSIONS,AND THAT CAN HELP ME OUT?*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Sep 25 2006, 06:11 PM~6243004
> *SO DOES ANYBODY KNOW ABOUT SUSPENSIONS,AND THAT CAN HELP ME OUT?
> *


?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2006, 07:52 PM~6243277
> *?
> *


do you know?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i know a little bit....what u need


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2006, 08:17 PM~6243481
> *i know a little bit....what u need
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2006, 08:24 PM~6244059
> *:uh:
> *


bout time for an avatar change aint it??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahah...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2006, 09:56 PM~6244387
> *bout time for an avatar change aint it??
> *


<---------------------- :cheesy:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 25 2006, 09:34 AM~6240186
> *dont know man, that sounds skurry.
> 
> :angry:
> *


Naw the haunted house won't be open but if you believe in spirits I guess it could be... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

he likes his bacon fresh too...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE+Sep 25 2006, 11:11 PM~6244976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW.......HOW DISGUSTING!!!!!! NOW THAT IS SOME COUNTRY FOLK RIGHT THERE, I'D HAVE TO BEAT MY KIDS AND MAKE UP SCRUB THEIR TONGUES W/LYSOL WIPES :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

tastes like chicken


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 26 2006, 07:05 AM~6245885
> *EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW.......HOW DISGUSTING!!!!!!  NOW THAT IS SOME COUNTRY FOLK RIGHT THERE, I'D HAVE TO BEAT MY KIDS AND MAKE UP SCRUB THEIR TONGUES W/LYSOL WIPES :biggrin:
> *


x 2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 22 2006, 08:04 AM~6222787
> *last night I was helping Michael clean out the hall closet for storage and came across an old "boombox/jambox(?)".  I told him we could've used it for my 80's party.....it takes like EIGHT batteries.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man hold up

http://www.texanwirewheels.com/index.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 08:50 AM~6246046
> *man hold up
> 
> http://www.texanwirewheels.com/index.html
> *



poking out!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 08:50 AM~6246046
> *man hold up
> 
> http://www.texanwirewheels.com/index.html
> *


[email protected] Only $3,295 per set of 4


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

at the club im showin out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 08:50 AM~6246046
> *man hold up
> 
> http://www.texanwirewheels.com/index.html
> *


damn, makes daytons look like chinas " Only $3,295 per set of 4"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 08:53 AM~6246058
> *at the club im showin out
> *


woulda been gangsta on your civic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats for the 83s...84s are 4295.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 09:00 AM~6246087
> *thats for the 83s...84s are 4295.....
> *



84's are for the ballers. I guess people riding on 83's get laughed at? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 09:00 AM~6246087
> *thats for the 83s...84s are 4295.....
> *


get some for your truck. get 5 though, and make continental kit!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard that website on the radio...right before the texify your whopper commercial


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they preach about free shipping shipping is only 80 bucks . that aint shit when u spending 4300....gimmicks :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 09:05 AM~6246124
> *i heard that website on the radio...right before the texify your whopper commercial
> *


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Teacher reprimanded after student sees nude art on museum trip*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4214639.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 26 2006, 09:17 AM~6246186
> *Teacher reprimanded after student sees nude art on museum trip
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4214639.html
> *


pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HERE YOU GO...

Botticellis, Birth of Venus


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2006, 07:54 AM~6246061
> *damn, makes daytons look like chinas  " Only $3,295 per set of 4"
> *


what bout the one that goes on the bumper, trunk, front fenders, maybe roof.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

assholes


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

our son is learning to read and spell in school, over the weekend Michael said that he came up to him and said, "look daddy, that says A-L-E-X-I-S=Alexis" "and that spells A-L-E-X=Alex" "and that's a heart". Alexis is a little girl in his room that he met in Pre-K last year and is in his class this year too......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 26 2006, 02:11 PM~6248139
> *our son is learning to read and spell in school, over the weekend Michael said that he came up to him and said, "look daddy, that says A-L-E-X-I-S=Alexis" "and that spells A-L-E-X=Alex" "and that's a heart".  Alexis is a little girl in his room that he met in Pre-K last year and is in his class this year too......
> 
> *


GIVE IT TIME.. WHEN HE GETS OLDER HE'LL BE CALLING EM HOOKAS LIKE I DO.. AND GIVE A SHYT WHAT THEIR NAME IS.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

He hasnt been ruined yet... :ugh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 01:20 PM~6248189
> *GIVE IT TIME..  WHEN HE GETS OLDER HE'LL BE CALLING EM HOOKAS LIKE I DO.. AND GIVE A SHYT WHAT THEIR NAME IS.
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Not my baby, I'm already teaching him to always respect girls unless they call him out his name, then he needs to call momma


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 26 2006, 02:22 PM~6248198
> *:uh: Not my baby, I'm already teaching him to always respect girls unless they call him out his name, then he needs to call momma
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 01:24 PM~6248208
> *:uh:
> *



I'm serious, I will not sit by and let anyone, especially a girl treat my son badly. Even at school, Alex told us one day that Alexis hit him and the next day MIchael went in and told her not to hit Alex anymore, that it's not nice (she has like 2 older brothers she plays rough with) and Michael said she just looked at him like she was all embarrassed......


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

she hasn't hit him again either, that was back when school first started


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TROUBLEMAKERS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=278576&st=40


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

RABBLE-ROUSERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 26 2006, 02:27 PM~6248231
> *I'm serious, I will not sit by and let anyone, especially a girl treat my son badly.  Even at school, Alex told us one day that Alexis hit him and the next day MIchael went in and told her not to hit Alex anymore, that it's not nice (she has like 2 older brothers she plays rough with) and Michael said she just looked at him like she was all embarrassed......
> *


she sounds like a g4ng$t4


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 01:33 PM~6248274
> *she sounds like a g4ng$t4
> *



she's the baby in a family of boys, she can be sweet though, and she's cute.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Another regal that I owned that is now up for sale:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6248420

Current owner Angel Vargas, pm me for info if interested. $3,000.00 U.S.D.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 g's? come on now, aint like its a lac.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 03:06 PM~6248461
> *3 g's?  come on now, aint like its a lac.
> *


Worth more than a Malibu on steroids :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around: :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2006, 03:10 PM~6248489
> *Worth more than a Malibu on steroids  :biggrin:
> *


that dont need a blow machine to turn on

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 03:14 PM~6248523
> *that dont need a blow machine to turn on
> 
> :0
> *


Don't worry, at your rate of drinking/driving, you'll end up with one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2006, 03:14 PM~6248530
> *Don't worry, at your rate of drinking/driving, you'll end up with one
> *


not yours truely.. pigs try to pull me over.. i'll just smash the gas!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2006, 03:14 PM~6248530
> *Don't worry, at your rate of drinking/driving, you'll end up with one
> *



Hey latin, does that thing measure your speed too?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 03:15 PM~6248542
> *not yours truely..  pigs try to pull me over.. i'll just smash the gas!
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2006, 02:01 PM~6248432
> *Another regal that I owned that is now up for sale:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6248420
> ...



THAT'S PRETTY TIGHT.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 26 2006, 03:16 PM~6248551
> *Hey latin, does that thing measure your speed too?
> *


nah, if it did, i'd be locked up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 26 2006, 03:19 PM~6248577
> *THAT'S PRETTY TIGHT.....
> *


no it aint. 

your tastes as bad at latins


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 03:19 PM~6248581
> *no it aint.
> 
> your tastes as bad at latins
> *


Nah, that car is clean and the curves bring out the class in it. Some mofles will appreciate it and drop some elbows on that mug.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2006, 03:22 PM~6248605
> *Nah, that car is clean and the curves bring out the class in it.  Some mofles will appreciate it and drop some elbows on that mug.
> *


shame what buick did with that monte carlo.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 03:24 PM~6248619
> *shame what buick did with that monte carlo.
> *


LOL, if it was a monte carlo it would be all rusted up since the mid 70's montes were notorious for rusting away quickly.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

look oddly familiar


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 03:36 PM~6248718
> *look oddly familiar
> *


only difference is the regals didn't rust away like the monte's did


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2006, 03:38 PM~6248731
> *only difference is the regals didn't rust away like the monte's did
> *


oh, and buick made it ugly.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 26 2006, 03:41 PM~6248750
> *oh, and buick made it ugly.
> *


Don't hate on "steel" cars with real bumpers.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 26 2006, 01:27 PM~6248231
> *I'm serious, I will not sit by and let anyone, especially a girl treat my son badly.  Even at school, Alex told us one day that Alexis hit him and the next day MIchael went in and told her not to hit Alex anymore, that it's not nice (she has like 2 older brothers she plays rough with) and Michael said she just looked at him like she was all embarrassed......
> *


SHE PROBABLY LIKES HIM.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres all my playaz and pimps..
i see my hoes ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: lone star, EX214GIRL, DISTURBED, Liv4Lacs


3 girls following me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*The Cutty is Gone!!!!*



:0 :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 26 2006, 02:19 PM~6248581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Congrats ellie on your new classic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2006, 07:36 AM~6253273
> *Congrats ellie on your new classic
> *



thanks bro. now its time to get dirty and spend some money :biggrin:

you have mail...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 07:38 AM~6253278
> *thanks bro. now its time to get dirty and spend some money :biggrin:
> 
> you have mail...
> *


got it, looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

post pics of that 4. i got an etched back window for u :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 07:42 AM~6253291
> *post pics of that 4. i got an etched back window for u  :biggrin:
> *


<============

see avatar... :biggrin:


Ill take some more pics today...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 07:45 AM~6253303
> *<============
> 
> see avatar...  :biggrin:
> ...


let me bust out the magnifying glass yo'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2006, 07:48 AM~6253306
> *let me bust out the magnifying glass yo'
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I might need some help from some of you OG Impala experts once I start pulling stuff apart... Im gonna put ya'll on speed dial. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 07:51 AM~6253309
> *I might need some help from some of you OG Impala experts once I start pulling stuff apart... Im gonna put ya'll on speed dial.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


RULE #1: DAYTONS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2006, 07:52 AM~6253310
> *RULE #1:  DAYTONS
> *



going on the check list...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since its a ht i would put a roof in it. man hold up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 07:53 AM~6253315
> *since its a ht i would put a roof in it. man hold up
> *



 

It has a sunroof... wut!? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 07:53 AM~6253315
> *since its a ht i would put a roof in it. man hold up
> *


already dot com has one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

then u already ahead of the game know what im sayin ,already :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 08:16 AM~6253373
> *then u already ahead of the game know what im sayin ,already  :uh:
> *



engine and trans are strong, we had tires spinning last night, okaaayyyyyyy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 08:21 AM~6253388
> *engine and trans are strong, we had tires spinning last night, okaaayyyyyyy
> *


MAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYNNNNNNNEEEEE!!!!!!! HOLD UP!!!!!!......












OK, GO NOW :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 06:51 AM~6253309
> *I might need some help from some of you OG Impala experts once I start pulling stuff apart... Im gonna put ya'll on speed dial.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so whos got a 64?...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 27 2006, 08:42 AM~6253471
> *so whos got a 64?...
> *


you :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thats the thing you missing , a 64 you got all other areas covered!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 27 2006, 08:47 AM~6253497
> *thats the thing you missing , a 64 you got all other areas  covered!
> *


  

already owned a '63 back in '89-'93


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2006, 07:52 AM~6253522
> *
> 
> already owned a '63 back in '89-'93
> *



6foe, 64, siks for, siks "T" 4.

ant nothing like a *4*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone needs to change their LIL name now..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 08:50 AM~6253518
> *:around:
> *


WHAT'D U DO WITH THE CUTTY?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 27 2006, 09:56 AM~6253850
> *WHAT'D U DO WITH THE CUTTY?
> *



traded it.

I want to thank my homie from R.O. Houston chapter for making this deal happen for me... 


uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 10:01 AM~6253891
> *traded it.
> 
> I want to thank my homie from R.O. Houston chapter for making this deal happen for me...
> ...


:uh:

THIS AINT THE GRAMMYS *****


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 27 2006, 09:35 AM~6254162
> *:uh:
> 
> THIS AINT THE GRAMMYS *****
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 27 2006, 10:37 AM~6254175
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but fo reel.. congrats on new low..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 27 2006, 10:38 AM~6254190
> *but fo reel..  congrats on new low..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 09:38 AM~6254179
> *:angry:
> *


dont be mad at me cause you forgot to give a shout out to the almighty one.  

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 27 2006, 10:41 AM~6254214
> *dont be mad at me cause you forgot to give a shout out to the almighty one.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


"i want to thank god.. because if it werent for him.. i wouldnt be the most pimpin'ist mother fker there is.. " ©


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 09:01 AM~6253891
> *traded it.
> 
> I want to thank my homie from R.O. Houston chapter for making this deal happen for me...
> ...




A G-body for 64, helluva trade!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 27 2006, 09:43 AM~6254233
> *"i want to thank god..  because if it werent for him.. i wouldnt be the most pimpin'ist mother fker there is..    "
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 27 2006, 09:43 AM~6254233
> *"i want to thank god..  because if it werent for him.. i wouldnt be the most pimpin'ist mother fker there is..    "
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its the same speech everytime!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 27 2006, 10:41 AM~6254214
> *dont be mad at me cause you forgot to give a shout out to the almighty one.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



I did, last night... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 27 2006, 10:43 AM~6254233
> *"i want to thank god..  because if it werent for him.. i wouldnt be the most pimpin'ist mother fker there is..    " ©
> *


had to © that!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 27 2006, 09:35 AM~6254162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Ellie, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You plan on lifting it or is it already? Are you changing your screen name?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 09:49 AM~6254290
> *I did, last night...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 27 2006, 11:05 AM~6254452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah Ellie, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  You plan on lifting it or is it already?  Are you changing your screen name?
> *



Not lifted... By the looks of some of the "mods" the guy was trying to hot-rod it. 

Might change the screen name.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 10:16 AM~6254526
> *Not lifted... By the looks of some of the "mods" the guy was trying to hot-rod it.
> 
> Might change the screen name.
> *



:uh: CARE FOR SUGGESTIONS? :biggrin: 

JUST KIDDING :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 27 2006, 11:19 AM~6254553
> *:uh: CARE FOR SUGGESTIONS? :biggrin:
> 
> JUST KIDDING :cheesy:
> *



Ill take some suggestions... 
this should be interesting.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 11:16 AM~6254526
> *Not lifted... By the looks of some of the "mods" the guy was trying to hot-rod it.
> 
> Might change the screen name.
> *


my car was in hot rod attire when i first got it.. .

torq thrust wheels..15's.. fat back tires..








blue grant racer wheel


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 11:22 AM~6254580
> *Ill take some suggestions...
> this should be interesting.
> *


sixFOfoSHO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 27 2006, 11:22 AM~6254586
> *my car was in hot rod attire when i first got it.. .
> 
> torq thrust wheels..15's.. fat back tires..
> ...



yeah, this one has some rally type wheels, hurst type shifter, wood steering wheel...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

another classic impala yanked away from hot rodder...

power moves!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 27 2006, 11:26 AM~6254623
> *another classic impala yanked away from hot rodder...
> 
> power moves!!
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 11:25 AM~6254605
> *yeah, this one has some rally type wheels, hurst type shifter, wood steering wheel...
> *


sell me the rally wheels


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2006, 12:00 PM~6254938
> *sell me the rally wheels
> *


:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 09:16 AM~6254526
> *Not lifted... By the looks of some of the "mods" the guy was trying to hot-rod it.
> 
> Might change the screen name.
> *


pimpala.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 27 2006, 12:02 PM~6254962
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2006, 12:00 PM~6254938
> *sell me the rally wheels
> *


Theyre not rally wheels, I just didnt know what to call them. 
They are the type the Dukes of Hazard had on the General Lee... 

look similar to these:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *vandalized318*, Emperor Goofy, sixty8imp



:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 12:12 PM~6255071
> *Theyre not rally wheels, I just didnt know what to call them.
> They are the type the Dukes of Hazard had on the General Lee...
> 
> ...


That's paisa wheels. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2006, 12:17 PM~6255115
> *That's paisa wheels.  :thumbsdown:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 12:18 PM~6255120
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


Come get them if you want them... need new tires though, we left about half the rubber on the road yesterday...

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 01:27 PM~6255597
> *:ugh:
> Come get them if you want them... need new tires though, we left about half the rubber on the road yesterday...
> 
> ...


let me take a look at them. i'm down by your canton. need to replace the ones on the '51 for temps.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 27 2006, 01:31 PM~6255620
> *let me take a look at them.  i'm down by your canton.  need to replace the ones on the '51 for temps.
> *



Ill call you when I get off work...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 01:32 PM~6255628
> *Ill call you when I get off work...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6256256


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 12:12 PM~6255071
> *Theyre not rally wheels, I just didnt know what to call them.
> They are the type the Dukes of Hazard had on the General Lee...
> 
> ...


here's a pic of the actual rims ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2006, 03:41 PM~6256684
> *here's a pic of the actual rims ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THIS UP FOR SALE ALSO: 1951 STYLELINE COUPE

2,500 CASH. SOLID CAR

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=212517&hl=

IF YOU NEED TO CONTACT ME AND DON'T HAVE MY #, ASK YOUR HOMIES FOR MY #, IF THEY DON'T HAVE IT, ASK YOUR EX-BABY MOMMA'S FOR IT. LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 09:22 AM~6254580
> *Ill take some suggestions...
> this should be interesting.
> *


just dont get plates that say FOUR LIFE cuz thats what im gettin :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Random but here goes....
This weekend is my b-day I'm turning 19, party at ToC Bar...Saturday night... everyone welcome to go 
If you want more info PM me or if you got my number call or text


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how u gona go to a bar but u cant drink yet :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 27 2006, 08:21 AM~6253388
> *engine and trans are strong, we had tires spinning last night, okaaayyyyyyy
> *




since it runs and drives, you're already off to a good start, congrats :uh: i dont suppose it came with the optional rusty floor pans and trunk?





:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 27 2006, 06:30 PM~6258621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


werd


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2006, 03:41 PM~6256684
> *here's a pic of the actual rims ...
> 
> 
> ...



yup, yup


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 07:30 PM~6258621
> *just dont get plates that say FOUR LIFE cuz thats what im gettin  :uh:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6259693
> *since it runs and drives, you're already off to a good start, congrats :uh:  i dont suppose it came with the optional rusty floor pans and trunk?
> :biggrin:
> *



checked them out yesterday... only surface rust. no holes. Trunk is perfect.

the 64 slid into my tiny garage just nicely last night. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:02 AM~6261753
> *checked them out yesterday... only surface rust. no holes. Trunk is perfect.
> 
> the 64 slid into my tiny garage just nicely last night.  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 06:09 AM~6261770
> *pics?
> *



thats what im talmbout!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 07:09 AM~6261770
> *pics?
> *



forgot.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:14 AM~6261786
> *forgot.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:14 AM~6261786
> *forgot.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:14 AM~6261786
> *forgot.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:14 AM~6261786
> *forgot.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:14 AM~6261786
> *forgot.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:14 AM~6261786
> *forgot.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:14 AM~6261786
> *forgot.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:14 AM~6261786
> *forgot.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:14 AM~6261786
> *forgot.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 09:45 PM~6259525
> *how u gona go to a bar but u cant drink yet  :uh:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

SS with no side mouldings?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 28 2006, 07:48 AM~6261909
> *SS with no side mouldings?
> *


 :biggrin: 
I have them they are all in the trunk... the guy filled in all the holes and smoothed it out... itll get fixed soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 07:57 AM~6261921
> *:biggrin:
> I have them they are all in the trunk... the guy filled in all the holes and smoothed it out... itll get fixed soon.
> *


LINK?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FO REEL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mayne hold up... 


did ya'll get your refunds when SNJ folded?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 08:08 AM~6261946
> *FO REEL
> *



you still down for what we talked about last week...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 08:02 AM~6261932
> *LINK?
> *



chain LINK? its what is holding down the hood right now... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 08:10 AM~6261948
> *Mayne hold up...
> did ya'll get your refunds when SNJ folded?
> *


nah, send me another check :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 08:31 AM~6262021
> *nah, send me another check  :twak:
> *



sure. its in the mail. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 06:12 AM~6261957
> *you still down for what we talked about last week...
> *


i gotta see what tomroo check lookin like...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 08:48 AM~6262083
> *i gotta see what tomroo check lookin like...
> *


who is that?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 06:50 AM~6262098
> *who is that?
> *


ok i dont really know how to spell tomoro so thats how i spell it. it has 2 ms or 2 rs one or the other. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 08:48 AM~6262083
> *i gotta see what tomroo check lookin like...
> *



let me know... might need that for the six fo... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 08:52 AM~6262108
> *ok i dont really know how to spell tomoro so thats how i spell it. it has 2 ms or 2 rs one or the other.  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

*TOMORROW*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 08:48 AM~6262083
> *i gotta see what tomroo check lookin like...
> *


ova TIM3 KANG


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 06:55 AM~6262125
> *ova TIM3 KANG
> *


just 10 hr this time. check gona be weak.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 08:52 AM~6262108
> *ok i dont really know how to spell tomoro so thats how i spell it. it has 2 ms or 2 rs one or the other.  :uh:
> *


*****, U NEED...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a ***** why dont u hook deez nutz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 08:56 AM~6262129
> *just 10 hr this time. check gona be weak.
> *


AINT NOTHING FOR HUSTLA LIKE YOU.. JUST BREAK THE BOYZ IN DICE..AND YOU BACK UP!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, Mr.Teardrop, *713ridaz*

Juan Stop Customs in this bish!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 06:58 AM~6262150
> *AINT NOTHING FOR HUSTLA LIKE YOU.. JUST BREAK THE BOYZ IN DICE..AND YOU BACK UP!!
> 
> *


i aint playin them chumps anymore. fools in p-dena play like suckas ill stick to my old skool potnas when it come to rollin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 08:58 AM~6262149
> *a ***** why dont u hook deez nutz
> *


owned 1.01 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:00 AM~6262158
> *i aint playin them chumps anymore. fools in p-dena play like suckas ill stick to my old skool potnas when it come to rollin
> *


always said ptown was lame.. and full of lame fks..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 07:04 AM~6262178
> *always said ptown was lame.. and full of lame fks..
> 
> 
> *


jp what u think about that? jp prolly in the garage sewing up a bike display...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:06 AM~6262189
> *jp what u think about that? jp prolly in the garage sewing up a bike display...
> *


and jammin SPM


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

three wheelin pimp on the nutsack from dusk to dawn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 09:09 AM~6262209
> *and jammin SPM
> *


WIGGY WIGGY WIGGY WIGGY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn big d he said u all up his weenie like mustard and relish what u think about that shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said "dont talk to me after way you talked shyt about my cutlas"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

hey kenny do u need that new asshole sewed,,,courtesy of robert and joe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:11 AM~6262223
> *damn big d he said u all up his weenie like mustard and relish what u think about that shit
> *


its aight.. he still my *****.. man said i was his BFF


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp he trippin he talkin about "WHAT IT DEW"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 07:13 AM~6262238
> *its aight..  he still my *****..  man said i was his BFF
> *


what is BFF??? butt-fuck-friend??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:13 AM~6262236
> *hey kenny do u need that new asshole sewed,,,courtesy of robert and joe
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2006, 07:13 AM~6262236
> *hey kenny do u need that new asshole sewed,,,courtesy of robert and joe
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I feel like playing some cards this weekend. Anyone down for Go-Fish or Battle?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 07:15 AM~6262254
> *I feel like playing some cards this weekend.  Anyone down for Go-Fish or Battle?
> *


cant do it this weekend i have one of those "72 hr" weekends ahead of me...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:13 AM~6262243
> *what is BFF??? butt-fuck-friend??
> *


aint u seen south park? oh yeah, u aint got cable..

best friends forever


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here at juan stop customs we do it all. from paint and body to pinstripe hydraulic installs, custom interior stitching hell we even make the trophys that u win at the shows. juan stop custom for all your lowriding needs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:19 AM~6262275
> *here at juan stop customs we do it all.  from paint and body to pinstripe hydraulic installs, custom interior stitching hell we even make the trophys that u win at the shows.  juan stop custom for all your lowriding needs.
> *


you forgot fridays is casino nite @ juan stop, with pizza buffet!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 07:15 AM~6262254
> *I feel like playing some cards this weekend.  Anyone down for Go-Fish or Battle?
> *



Battle :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 09:19 AM~6262279
> *you forgot fridays is casino nite @ juan stop, with pizza buffet!!
> *


I'm down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 07:19 AM~6262279
> *you forgot fridays is casino nite @ juan stop, with pizza buffet!!
> *


and non stop all nite spm on the 1s and 2s. the hits the hits and nothing but the muthafuckin hits


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:19 AM~6262275
> *here at juan stop customs we do it all.  from paint and body to pinstripe hydraulic installs, custom interior stitching hell we even make the trophys that u win at the shows.  juan stop custom for all your lowriding needs.
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:22 AM~6262291
> *and non stop all nite spm on the 1s and 2s. the hits the hits and nothing but the muthafuckin hits
> *


maybe he should start a "going to visit spm" thread?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 07:23 AM~6262297
> *maybe he should start a "going to visit spm" thread?
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 07:19 AM~6262275
> *here at juan stop customs we do it all.  from paint and body to pinstripe hydraulic installs, custom interior stitching hell we even make the trophys that u win at the shows.  juan stop custom for all your lowriding needs.
> *


feels good to have cheerleaders bopping 24/7,,,by the way i can do everything my baby boo just mentioned


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 09:23 AM~6262297
> *maybe he should start a "going to visit spm" thread?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2006, 07:26 AM~6262306
> *feels good to have cheerleaders bopping 24/7,,,by the way i can do everything my baby boo just mentioned
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:27 AM~6262313
> *:uh:
> *


ok.. time to stop.. jp gettin mad. 

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 07:27 AM~6262316
> *ok..  time to stop.. jp gettin mad.
> 
> :angry:
> *


i think its best u stop ,,i got so much ammo for ur ass...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:29 AM~6262330
> *i think its best u stop ,,i got so much ammo for ur ass...
> *


ok killa.. geez..no sense of humor.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 07:31 AM~6262339
> *ok killa..  geez..no sense of humor.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Who is going to [name dispute] in Nov?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:32 AM~6262349
> *Who is going to [name dispute] in Nov?
> *


[email protected] [name dispute]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:32 AM~6262349
> *Who is going to [name dispute] in Nov?
> *


wtf??? I TYPED IN " L O S M A G N I F I C O S " and is talmbout name dispute. What kind of chickenshit thang is that???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2006, 07:29 AM~6262330
> *i think its best u stop ,,i got so much ammo for ur ass...
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

was thinking bbq this weekend at my crib.. but looks like rain.. and some of ya'll cakes are skurred of my hood anyway.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:34 AM~6262360
> *wtf???  I TYPED IN " L O S M A G N I F I C O S " and is talmbout name dispute.  What kind of chickenshit thang is that???
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=289093

this one :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i aint goin. count me out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:35 AM~6262380
> *i aint goin. count me out.
> *


come on mayne, them people wanna pop yo' doo's and take 'da photo fo' durr cuzzz


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

who's down for the picnic this weekend???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

[name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute]


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:32 AM~6262349
> *Who is going to [name dispute] in Nov?
> *


lol @ name dispute.
but i wont be there my homie just gave me a new project to work on,and omg i need my ass kicked for taken it :buttkick: but it was free so ill do it :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:42 AM~6262419
> *[name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 28 2006, 09:43 AM~6262425
> *lol @ name dispute.
> but i wont be there my homie just gave me a new project to work on,and omg i need my ass kicked for taken it :buttkick: but it was free so ill do it :biggrin:
> *


Buy my regal mayne. Very cheap $


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:43 AM~6262433
> *Buy my regal mayne.  Very cheap $
> *


1 project at a time chit this 1 is gunna brake ta bank :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 28 2006, 09:46 AM~6262451
> *1 project at a time chit this 1 is gunna brake ta bank :banghead:
> *


pics? you working with a rust bucket? what model car is it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*"Katie's Revenge" Tattooed on Forehead of Convicted Murderer*

(with picture)

http://www.wishtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=5456126&nav=0Ra7


A man serving life in prison for molesting and killing a Crothersville girl is now part of a Department of Correction investigation.

Anthony Stockelman, convicted for the murder of Katie Collman, now has a tattoo that reads "Katie's Revenge" on his forehead.

A Department of Correction spokesperson says Stockelman did receive the tattoo while serving time at Wabash Valley Correctional Facility. While they won't comment further they do say the incident is under investigation and they have contacted the state police.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:47 AM~6262461
> *pics?  you working with a rust bucket?  what model car is it?
> *


i'll post pics in bout ten mins an its an 84 monte,and they cut the top,never lifted yet so i can save the frame.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Sep 28 2006, 09:50 AM~6262478
> *
> *


You got them pics of that chick in green that was at latin kustomz show?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2006, 09:41 AM~6262411
> *who's down for the picnic this weekend???
> *


picnic deez nutzz


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 09:47 AM~6262461
> *pics?  you working with a rust bucket?  what model car is it?
> *





now the caddie is in the back yard under a tarp  so i can get this ready 4 next july :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Jesus, you aren't lying! That's a lot of work in the future.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 10:07 AM~6262610
> *Jesus, you aren't lying!  That's a lot of work in the future.
> *


juan stop customs can have it ready for show in a week.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2006, 08:41 AM~6262411
> *who's down for the picnic this weekend???
> *


????


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 10:07 AM~6262610
> *Jesus, you aren't lying!  That's a lot of work in the future.
> *


  well lets see if i can get it done.im gunna try to have it out for our pic.on easter at the park,proudly hosted by the CARTEL.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 28 2006, 10:14 AM~6262666
> * well lets see if i can get it done.im gunna try to have it out for our pic.on easter at the park,proudly hosted by the CARTEL.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 28 2006, 10:14 AM~6262663
> *????
> *


link???


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

but needless to say i do have a bar size pool table and a blue pit puppy 4 sale now. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 28 2006, 08:14 AM~6262663
> *????
> *


u down,,kenny said maybe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i aint heard of no picnic.. maybe ***** like me aint invited. 

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 28 2006, 10:18 AM~6262703
> *link???
> *


www.youwontSHOWupINcadiAnyway.com/soWTFdoesITmatter


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 28 2006, 10:18 AM~6262704
> *but needless to say i do have a bar size pool table and a blue pit puppy 4 sale now. :biggrin:
> *


CUANTO?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 10:11 AM~6262636
> *juan stop customs can have it ready for show in a week.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 10:55 AM~6262906
> *pics?
> *


cawkblawk?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 11:14 AM~6263059
> *cawkblawk?
> *



I was just helping you out... I dont have room for that... not with a 64 in the garage... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 11:30 AM~6263179
> *I was just helping you out... I dont have room for that... not with a 64 in the garage...  :biggrin:
> *


i don't have room for it either, i was just helping him out. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

[name dispute]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

[name dispute]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I like that! [name dispute]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 11:46 AM~6263297
> *I like that!  [name dispute]
> *



yeah... we can tell


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 11:47 AM~6263304
> *yeah... we can tell
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 10:55 AM~6262906
> *pics?
> *






table needs refelting and its 300.00 obo
dog is adba reg.comes with the papers and is 300.00 firm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Man that song Tragos Amargo Licor came to my mind when i peeped that table  
(memories of borracheras :tears: )


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 11:54 AM~6263366
> *Man that song Tragos Amargo Licor came to my mind when i peeped that table
> (memories of borracheras :tears: )
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it can be yours today :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 28 2006, 11:55 AM~6263389
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it can be yours today :biggrin:
> *


nah i might relapse and fk up my 5 years 6 month sobriety


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 11:58 AM~6263408
> *nah i might relapse and fk up my 5 years 6 month sobriety
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

NICE LOOKIN PIT.. 

WHY YOU SELLING?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i already know what you going to say sixty8imp, NO COLOGNE BOTTLES NEAR MY MACHINE!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 12:00 PM~6263435
> *NICE LOOKIN PIT..
> 
> WHY YOU SELLING?
> *


worken on a new project :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 11:58 AM~6263408
> *nah i might relapse and fk up my 5 years 6 month sobriety
> *


YOU MUSTA BEEN A FK'N DRUNK BACK IN DA DAYS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 12:01 PM~6263451
> *YOU MUSTA BEEN A FK'N DRUNK BACK IN DA DAYS.
> *


nah, just swig'ed a lot and did a lil .......  too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 12:00 PM~6263439
> *i already know what you going to say sixty8imp, NO COLOGNE BOTTLES NEAR MY MACHINE!
> *


HA.. SEE, YOU WAY OFF.. 


BUT I THOUGHT IT THOUGH.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

who is going to the supershow in vegas? i need someone to pick me up a lil some'n some'n. also who is going to the pasadena fairgrounds cookoff this weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

[name dispute]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

not me....




not me....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 12:02 PM~6263463
> *nah, just swig'ed a lot and did a lil  .......   too.
> *


COCHINO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 12:06 PM~6263496
> *COCHINO
> *


more like...



...............................................


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cathy has been quiet today... 


so has vandalized... :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 12:04 PM~6263480
> *who is going to the supershow in vegas?  i need someone to pick me up a lil some'n some'n.  also who is going to the pasadena fairgrounds cookoff this weekend?
> *


we made big annocement last week.. me, lonestar and 713ridaz is taking greyhound to vegas..

 



and what cookoff? date? $?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6263512
> *we made big annocement last week.. me, lonestar and 713ridaz is taking greyhound to vegas..
> 
> 
> ...


thur-sat i think


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 12:07 PM~6263511
> *cathy has been quiet today...
> so has vandalized...  :angel:
> *


you pick a name yet?

perhaps sixfoSS?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 12:11 PM~6263541
> *you pick a name yet?
> 
> perhaps sixfoSS?
> *




sounds good... I think I might go with that one.... sending PM now. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 12:09 PM~6263534
> *thur-sat i think
> *


just looked it up...

its thurs to sat.. 

pasadena *livestock show/rodeo *& cookoff

:uh: 

no thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 12:18 PM~6263598
> *just looked it up...
> 
> its thurs to sat..
> ...



damn I might go check it out... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 12:16 PM~6263581
> *sounds good... I think I might go with that one.... sending PM now.  :biggrin:
> *


you have to pay me first..cause i got that *©*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 12:22 PM~6263626
> *damn I might go check it out...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


o' country azz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 11:07 AM~6263511
> *cathy has been quiet today...
> so has vandalized...  :angel:
> *


 :banghead: Fuck you Ellie! This shit won't even start.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[name dispute]
damm it does work......lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 28 2006, 12:34 PM~6263698
> *:banghead: Fuck you Ellie! This shit won't even start.
> *



calmado... no need to get aggressive.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 12:41 PM~6263758
> *calmado... no need to get aggressive.
> *


damn, you sold him a non-running cutlass??? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pinic!... what pinic???
did i hear chicken??

umm u know us blk folk love dat chicken


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2006, 12:48 PM~6263812
> *pinic!... what pinic???
> did i hear chicken??
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 12:47 PM~6263806
> *damn, you sold him a non-running cutlass???  :0
> *


0WNED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 10:49 AM~6263816
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: 
bitch


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *Hny Brn Eyz*


SOMEONES BEEN QUIET..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 11:24 AM~6264018
> *:uh:
> *


shut up peon :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2006, 01:25 PM~6264025
> *shut up peon :angry:
> *


go take a nap


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 11:37 AM~6264056
> *go take a nap
> *


naw.. i have to go paint shopping... $500 worth of candy paint...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2006, 01:42 PM~6264081
> *naw.. i have to go paint shopping... $500 worth of candy paint...
> *


buy my regal foo' so you don't have to pedal your ass around town.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 11:43 AM~6264087
> *buy my regal foo' so you don't have to pedal your ass around town.
> *


fuck no.. i got a car..im a get my tranny fix.. and im good to go..
and its a buick too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2006, 01:44 PM~6264099
> *fuck no.. i got a car..im a get my tranny fix.. and im good to go..
> and its a buick too
> *


pics?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: 



> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty+Sep 28 2006, 11:07 AM~6263511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

So when are you moving Ellie?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 11:47 AM~6264111
> *pics?
> *


no low low.. daily..
2 door landau buick centry


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2006, 01:53 PM~6264166
> *no low low.. daily..
> 2 door landau buick centUry
> *


bro'ham buick


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 28 2006, 01:53 PM~6264164
> *So when are you moving Ellie?
> *



soon... got a couple of people interested in the house... but you know how that goes, I wont get excited until I see them signing the papers.


:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 11:56 AM~6264186
> *bro'ham buick
> *


yea.. u already know.. with the 15s in da trunk


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 12:59 PM~6264203
> *soon...  got a couple of people interested in the house... but you know how that goes, I wont get excited until I see them signing the papers.
> :biggrin:
> *



Alesha and Ernesto were trying to sell their house too, decided to keep it and add on to it (already FIVE bedrooms)

Good luck selling your house....what part of houston?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 28 2006, 02:02 PM~6264222
> *Alesha and Ernesto were trying to sell their house too, decided to keep it and add on to it (already FIVE bedrooms)
> 
> Good luck selling your house....what part of houston?
> *



NW... Cypress really.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

the [name dispute] show is coming.....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2006, 12:02 PM~6264230
> *the [name dispute] show is coming.....lol
> *


if u dont shut up.. im a put my [name dispute] in your mouth


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2006, 02:05 PM~6264241
> *if u dont shut up.. im a put my [name dispute] in your mouth
> *



[name dispute] this.... !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 12:05 PM~6264244
> *[name dispute] this.... !
> *


[:twak: dispute]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 28 2006, 01:47 PM~6264111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A FWD..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2006, 01:05 PM~6264241
> *if u dont shut up.. im a put my [name dispute] in your mouth
> *


i got your [name dispute] right here


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Our son is "star student" of the week so the teacher asked if there were any special interests or hobbies we have......I'm going to his class tomorrow to do a presentation on lowriders, the cars/bikes and shows....it'll be interesting...maybe I should take a truucha video w/me, lol :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 28 2006, 01:10 PM~6264275
> *Our son is "star student" of the week so the teacher asked if there were any special interests or hobbies we have......I'm going to his class tomorrow to do a presentation on lowriders, the cars/bikes and shows....it'll be interesting...maybe I should take a truucha video w/me, lol :biggrin:
> *


make sure and take the one with the fights or the chicks in the bikini contest.....lol





























not realy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2006, 02:11 PM~6264284
> *make sure and take the one with the fights or the chicks in the bikini contest.....lol
> not realy
> *



troublemaker delinquent....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 01:59 PM~6264203
> *soon...  got a couple of people interested in the house... but you know how that goes, I wont get excited until I see them signing the papers.
> :biggrin:
> *


shet, i get that all the time about my regal and the '51. i don't even need those cars and letting each go for 1500.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2006, 01:11 PM~6264284
> *make sure and take the one with the fights or the chicks in the bikini contest.....lol
> not realy
> *


 :uh: 

maybe I'll take the one of my brother hopping his car at the [name dispute] show and it caught on fire after like 2 hits


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2006, 02:14 PM~6264306
> *:roflmao:
> *


where in the [name dispute] have you been?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 28 2006, 02:13 PM~6264301
> *:uh:
> 
> maybe I'll take the one of my brother hopping his car at the [name dispute] show and it caught on fire after like 2 hits
> *


You talmbout ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6262360

show?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 28 2006, 02:10 PM~6264275
> *Our son is "star student" of the week so the teacher asked if there were any special interests or hobbies we have......I'm going to his class tomorrow to do a presentation on lowriders, the cars/bikes and shows....it'll be interesting...maybe I should take a truucha video w/me, lol :biggrin:
> *


TAKE SUNDAY DRIVER WITH YOU.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 28 2006, 01:13 PM~6264301
> *:uh:
> 
> maybe I'll take the one of my brother hopping his car at the [name dispute] show and it caught on fire after like 2 hits
> *


i remember that [name dispute] show....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 28 2006, 02:15 PM~6264320
> *:roflmao:
> *


Don't [name dispute] laugh right now, this some serious b'ness :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 28 2006, 01:16 PM~6264323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only car we have w/switches is the red 82 lac but it's out of commission right now....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 28 2006, 01:19 PM~6264353
> *Yeah, my brothers car caught fire and you can see him take his shirt off trying to put it out and Rob too I think he used his cap (which he NEVER takes off, lol)  Truucha got it all on tape!!
> the only car we have w/switches is the red 82 lac but it's out of commission right now....
> *


pics from that [name dispute] show?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

The teacher requested 10 pictures of Alex for their bulletin board, I sent pics w/his sisters, w/his daddy, w/me, w/his grandparents, w/Santa Claus and one w/the red cadillac.....he was 3 and helping his daddy hop it.....he presented them to his class and said that's me, my dad and MY Cadillac


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 01:14 PM~6264313
> *where in the [name dispute] have you been?
> *


 :roflmao: 

ive been working, takin care of a sick child, and dealin with the recent loss of an old friend. :tears: just too much shit going on this week. im fkin drained!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 28 2006, 01:21 PM~6264375
> *pics from that [name dispute] show?
> *



i'm sure i do....i think we've made most magnificos shows (except the last one b/c I just had the baby)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2006, 02:22 PM~6264386
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ive been working, takin care of a sick child, and dealin with the recent loss of an old friend. :tears: just too much shit going on this week. im fkin drained!
> *


Damn, R.I.P. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 28 2006, 02:19 PM~6264353
> *
> the only car we have w/switches is the red 82 lac but it's out of commission right now....
> *


MAYBE YOUR ONLY ONE WHO HASNT SEEN IT..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 28 2006, 02:23 PM~6264393
> *i'm sure i do....i think we've made most magnificos shows (except the last one b/c I just had the baby)
> *


Tell them country boys out there about my rides for "SE VENDE"

I won't trade for tractors though


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

It's a [name dispute] type of day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 02:26 PM~6264427
> *It's a [name dispute] type of day
> *



you [name dispute] know it!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 28 2006, 01:24 PM~6264403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

alrighty

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I caught sic713 stealin' my tv yo'!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 01:23 PM~6264395
> *Damn, R.I.P.  :tears:
> *


thank you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2006, 02:41 PM~6264499
> *thank you.
> *


CLEAR OUT YOUR MAILBOX.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 02:41 PM~6264496
> *I caught sic713 stealin' my tv yo'!
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 02:41 PM~6264496
> *I caught sic713 stealin' my tv yo'!
> 
> 
> ...


ha! that shit was funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 02:41 PM~6264496
> *I caught sic713 stealin' my tv yo'!
> 
> 
> ...


IF HE HAD UNPLUGGED IT, HE'D HAVE GOT AWAY CLEAN.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 02:13 PM~6264297
> *shet, i get that all the time about my regal and the '51.  i don't even need those cars and letting each go for 1500.
> *


pics? who knows i might be able to take on another project as long as the wife dont find out :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUZ UP HTOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6264742


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 28 2006, 02:59 PM~6264649
> *pics? who knows i might be able to take on another project as long as the wife dont find out :ugh:
> *


click the link of my sig for the '51.

the regal is listed in the classifieds section of lil


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

regal

\/\/\/

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=278576&st=20


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

what's with all that [name dispute] bizzNess


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

For those who don't know yet.... check out this months Girls of Lowrider... I'M IN IT! Wow!
Who would have thought that'd I'd go from kinda the tomboyish type to the girly type in like one year


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 28 2006, 04:22 PM~6265213
> *what's with all that [name dispute] bizzNess
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 07:35 AM~6262373
> *was thinking bbq this weekend at my crib..  but looks like rain..  and some of ya'll cakes are skurred of my hood anyway.
> *


i got a pass for every hood.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 05:10 PM~6265572
> *i got a pass for every hood.
> *


not river oaks. they could care less you half white.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 28 2006, 03:32 PM~6265697
> *not river oaks.  they could care less you half white.
> *


true but i got xray van thats second to an ambulance :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

[name dispute]


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

[name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] [name dispute] i had to try it :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anybody wanna help? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 28 2006, 08:08 PM~6267567
> *anybody wanna help? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[name dispute]


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:15 PM~6267619
> *:uh:
> *


i need an Xray of the damage done to my bumper :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 28 2006, 08:57 PM~6267886
> *i need an Xray of the damage done to my bumper :uh:
> *


just need a copy of that insurance card....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2006, 09:58 PM~6267892
> *just need a copy of that insurance card....
> *


is old man joe still on for mid Oct.?? I wonder how much more it would be for Met. Gray.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 28 2006, 02:25 PM~6265232
> *For those who don't know yet.... check out this months Girls of Lowrider... I'M IN IT! Wow!
> Who would have thought that'd I'd go from kinda the tomboyish type to the girly type in like one year
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 28 2006, 09:10 PM~6267960
> *is old man joe still on for mid Oct.?? I wonder how much more it would be for Met. Gray.
> *


yea he still down i asked her last week and she said yes


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 01:41 PM~6264496
> *I caught sic713 stealin' my tv yo'!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you so crazy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Sep 29 2006, 02:22 AM~6269103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you so crazy
> *


 :0 
wut... wut?!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 29 2006, 06:45 AM~6269678
> *:0
> wut... wut?!!
> *


que que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

is it 3:30 yet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 29 2006, 07:40 AM~6269746
> *is it 3:30 yet?
> *


no it's [name dispute] right now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Who has ruled the middle east... ?
http://www.mapsofwar.com/ind/imperial-history.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2006, 01:41 PM~6264496
> *I caught sic713 stealin' my tv yo'!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 29 2006, 07:49 AM~6269771
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Who has ruled the middle east... ?
> ...


Service Temporarily Unavailable
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.mapsofwar.com Port 80


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 08:12 AM~6269830
> *Service Temporarily Unavailable
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 29 2006, 08:13 AM~6269835
> *  :dunno:
> *


says service unavailable :twak:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG, LATIN DID YOU CHECK OUT THE VIDEO THAT TOM SENT OUT....IT'S HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1211068494


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 29 2006, 07:40 AM~6269746
> *is it 3:30 yet?
> *


yes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 08:31 AM~6269888
> *OMG, LATIN DID YOU CHECK OUT THE VIDEO THAT TOM SENT OUT....IT'S HILARIOUS!!!
> *


who is tom?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see the cutdog for sale....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2006, 08:53 AM~6270002
> *i see the cutdog for sale....
> *


link?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=289240


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2006, 09:07 AM~6270078
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=289240
> *


I got $$, I'll buy it.  Anyone talk to him tell him to ring me up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the money too. its clean as fuck, but i cant do it...buy it and next year i get it from u...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2006, 09:18 AM~6270123
> *i got the money too. its clean as fuck, but i cant do it...buy it and next year i get it from u...
> *


That's cool. Will do.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 07:17 AM~6270121
> *I got $$, I'll buy it.    Anyone talk to him tell him to ring me up.
> *


Let me borrow the money and I will buy .


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2006, 08:07 AM~6270078
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=289240
> *


still a G body!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 29 2006, 09:25 AM~6270158
> *Let me borrow the money and I will buy .
> *


ok, :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

clean..but naw.. i aint rich like ya'll..to have a fleet of lows in my driveway. 

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 29 2006, 09:33 AM~6270211
> *:scrutinize:
> *


[name dispute]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk you and your [name dispute]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 09:35 AM~6270223
> *fk you and your [name dispute]
> *


Thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is getting [name dispute] outta hand!!! :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 29 2006, 09:39 AM~6270235
> *this is getting [name dispute] outta hand!!!  :ugh:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6270223


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so whats going on for the weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 09:49 AM~6270281
> *so whats going on for the weekend?
> *


pasadena fairgounds


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 09:53 AM~6270300
> *pasadena fairgounds
> *


no thanks, hanging around shyt kickers aint my idea of fun.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 10:14 AM~6270431
> *no thanks, hanging around shyt kickers aint my idea of fun.
> *


same here.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2006, 07:41 AM~6262411
> *who's down for the picnic this weekend???
> *


anybody?????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2006, 10:38 AM~6270555
> *anybody?????
> *


hlc picnic?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 08:39 AM~6270558
> *hlc picnic?
> *


no,thats for members only,,,(dallas hoptober fest)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2006, 10:43 AM~6270574
> *no,thats for members only,,,(dallas hoptober fest)
> *


I'm not a member  
oh sht, i've been to that, tight picnic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2006, 10:38 AM~6270555
> *anybody?????
> *


no casino nite at Juan Stops Customs?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 08:44 AM~6270580
> *I'm not a member
> oh sht, i've been to that, tight picnic.
> *


u down????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2006, 10:46 AM~6270595
> *u down????
> *


What day is it? Might have to call up the Majestix


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, oct. 1st, can't make it


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 08:45 AM~6270592
> *no casino nite at Juan Stops Customs?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 10:48 AM~6270609
> *damn, oct. 1st, can't make it
> *


dani's party at TOC?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2006, 10:49 AM~6270616
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 10:50 AM~6270625
> *dani's party at TOC?
> *


nah, don't like clubs with wannabe thugs and hoe a$$ baby mommas that don't know how to stay home and take care of their babies.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 10:51 AM~6270635
> *nah, don't like clubs with wannabe thugs and hoe a$$ baby mommas that don't know how to stay home and take care of their babies.
> *


if it weren't for baby mommas that are never home to take care of their kids.. i'd hardly ever score.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 10:55 AM~6270652
> *if it weren't for baby mommas that are never home to take care of their kids..  i'd hardly ever score.
> 
> 
> *


you going to do the shoulder lean when you walk through the doo'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 10:56 AM~6270663
> *you going to do the shoulder lean when you walk through the doo'
> *


naw, im not going.. hate clubs.. too man kids.. dont know how to get out a grown mans way.. end up boxing a ***** or two.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 10:57 AM~6270677
> *naw, im not going..  hate clubs..   too man kids.. dont know how to get out a grown mans way.. end up boxing a ***** or two.
> *


Same here.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HOODLUMS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 09:51 AM~6270635
> *nah, don't like clubs with wannabe thugs and hoe a$$ baby mommas that don't know how to stay home and take care of their babies.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 29 2006, 09:51 AM~6270635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 29 2006, 11:28 AM~6270826
> *:uh:
> *


Not you fool :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 10:32 AM~6270852
> *Not you fool  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 

just checking...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2006, 08:43 AM~6270574
> *no,thats for members only,,,(dallas hoptober fest)
> *


not true......  ..ive called Shorty, Mark from Houston Society,Houston Stylez, Chino from Juiced..i dont have your number..call me..if you want to go...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Just got back from my son's school, I took a picture of him and alexis....her mom said that she comes home from school talking about Alex every day, I thought that was pretty funny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 11:32 AM~6270852
> *Not you fool  :uh:
> *


why not her?

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FK MY BABY DADDY!!!! I CANT STAND HIS FKIN ASS!!! 


thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 12:08 PM~6271046
> *Just got back from my son's school, I took a picture of him and alexis....her mom said that she comes home from school talking about Alex every day , I thought that was pretty funny
> 
> *


i have same effect on females. 

but its more like "that muther fuker danny.. etc etc etc"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 29 2006, 12:31 PM~6271164
> *FK MY BABY DADDY!!!! I CANT STAND HIS FKIN ASS!!!
> thanks.
> *


fk u right back


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:32 AM~6271170
> *i have same effect on females.
> 
> but its more like "that muther fuker danny..  etc etc etc"
> *



I didn't bother to tell her mom about alex writing his and alexis's name w/a heart...didn't want to embarrass him, it's bad enough I blew him kisses, lol, he didn't mind though, he loves his momma


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 12:34 PM~6271178
> *I didn't bother to tell her mom about alex writing his and alexis's name w/a heart...didn't want to embarrass him, it's bad enough I blew him kisses, lol, he didn't mind though, he loves his momma
> *


if u ask me.. you need to be tougher with em

when i was lil.. i asked my mom once for some candy.. bitch said "i aint paying for that shit..you better steal that shyt"

so i did.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:37 AM~6271186
> *if u ask me.. you making that boy soft.
> 
> when i was lil..  i asked my mom once for some candy..  bitch said "i aint paying for that shit..you better steal that shyt"
> ...



:uh: 

Okay "Michael"

Alex isn't soft but he is a momma's boy(yes, there's a difference) but that's okay b/c the girls are definitely daddy's girls.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 12:39 PM~6271198
> *:uh:
> 
> Okay "Michael"
> ...


wel, my moms a bitch.. hate the whore. just had to let that out. 

 

its ok.. sure michaels gonna get em straight, teach em how to keep that pimp hand strong!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:29 AM~6271157
> *why not her?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


:uh:


cause im special. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 29 2006, 12:41 PM~6271207
> *:uh:
> cause im special. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

oh, and why you block my PM's you fk'n mad about something??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:33 AM~6271173
> *fk u right back
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

shut your mouth fool!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:41 AM~6271205
> *wel, my moms a bitch..  hate the whore.    just had to let that out.
> 
> 
> ...




there are therapists that can help


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:37 AM~6271186
> *if u ask me.. you need to be tougher with em
> 
> when i was lil..  i asked my mom once for some candy..  bitch said "i aint paying for that shit..you better steal that shyt"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

youre throwed off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 12:43 PM~6271214
> *there are therapists that can help
> *


if you think you need help, go for it. 

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:43 AM~6271220
> *if you think you need help, go for it.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thinkin movies 2nite, since Juan Stop Customs Casino nite is canceled.. School for Scoundrels.. however da fk its spelled.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 former Alvarado city staffers indicted
By BRIAN ROGERS

A Harris County grand jury today indicted four former employees in the
city of Houston's Office of Mayor Pro Tem, accusing them of illegally
taking bonuses and raises totaling more than $200,000.

The grand jury issued a total of nine indictments against Rosita
Hernandez, Florence Watkins, Christopher Mays and Theresa Orta, all of
whom were fired after the investigation began earlier this year.

Each is charged with theft by a public servant of more than $200,000
and tampering with a public record. Watkins is named in two tampering
indictments.

The indictment alleges that unauthorized bonuses totaled $143,500 and
unauthorized raises brought the total to at least $200,000, said
Assistant District Attorney Don Smyth.

The grand jury did not indict Councilwoman Carol Alvarado, who was
mayor pro tem when the employees got the payments.

The office handles administrative duties for the City Council.

The four fired employees must surrender to the Sheriff's Office and
post a bond, Smyth said.

"If they are guilty, they obviously took advantage of the system to get
money that they weren't entitled to," Smyth said.

The indictments conclude the investigation in the Office of Mayor Pro
Tem, Smyth said, but the investigation now will look into all other
city departments to ensure that no more improper payments have been
made.

If convicted of theft, a first-degree felony, the four face a possible
sentence ranging from five to 99 years or life in prison. They also
could receive probation.

The tampering charge is a state jail felony punishable by up to two
years behind bars.

Alvarado, who has not been implicated in any wrongdoing related to the
bonuses, testified voluntarily this week. The four former employees
appeared before the grand jury last week in response to subpoenas.

"She testified, answered all the questions that we had," said Smyth. "I
think the grand jurors received the information they wanted."

An earlier city investigation of the fired employees concluded that
they used their official positions to enrich themselves and that some
conspired together to do it.

A lawsuit filed against them by the city also accuses them of taking
steps to shield the payments from Alvarado.

Employees in Alvarado's council office, as distinct from the separate
mayor pro tem operation, did not receive bonuses and are not suspected
of wrongdoing.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:50 AM~6271244
> *thinkin movies 2nite, since Juan Stop Customs Casino nite is canceled..  School for Scoundrels..  however da fk its spelled.
> 
> 
> *



I was thinking of telling michael lets take the kiddos to see how to eat fried worms....I use to love that book in school :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 12:42 PM~6271211
> *:uh:
> 
> oh, and why you block my PM's you fk'n mad about something??
> *


LOL, you must have been bugging her. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 12:55 PM~6271278
> *LOL, you must have been bugging her. LOL
> *


FK HER THEN.. WAS ONLY GONNA ASK IF SHE WAS WEARING CHONIES.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 11:53 AM~6271264
> *4 former Alvarado city staffers indicted
> By BRIAN ROGERS
> 
> ...






THANKS!!!
I've been waiting to use that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 01:03 PM~6271332
> *
> THANKS!!!
> I've been waiting to use that
> *


REEEEEEEEEPOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!

oh by the way did what's his name call you?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 12:05 PM~6271343
> *REEEEEEEEEPOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh by the way did what's his name call you?
> *



:uh: shut up, don't even go there!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 01:08 PM~6271358
> *:uh: shut up, don't even go there!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 01:08 PM~6271358
> *:uh: shut up, don't even go there!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 12:10 PM~6271382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you might want to tell michael about your car lot specials....I don't think I'll be at their meeting tonight...if you catch him at work he'll add it to his meeting agenda


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 01:18 PM~6271449
> *you might want to tell michael about your car lot specials....I don't think I'll be at their meeting tonight...if you catch him at work he'll add it to his meeting agenda
> *


orale. just sent him an email with pics, thanks. hopefully there will be some people with loot in bryan, tx.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 12:20 PM~6271462
> *orale.  just sent him an email with pics, thanks.  hopefully there will be some people with loot in bryan, tx.
> *



wishful thinking, lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 01:35 PM~6271562
> *wishful thinking, lol
> *


:angry:  oh well might as well keep it, don't really need to sell the regal, just wanted extra space. the '51 might be sold manana. probably put the regal on ebay later on and get some real $$.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

other plan was to donate it to a charity for a tax write off.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 29 2006, 12:43 PM~6271602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheaper than having kids, I remember paying taxes, lol


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 01:46 PM~6271615
> *other plan was to donate it to a charity for a tax write off.
> *


FOOL, BEFORE YOU DO THAT.. I'D GIVE YOU $300 FOR IT.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:41 AM~6271205
> *wel, my moms a bitch..  hate the whore.    just had to let that out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 11:08 AM~6271046
> *Just got back from my son's school, I took a picture of him and alexis....her mom said that she comes home from school talking about Alex every day, I thought that was pretty funny
> 
> *


hes too cute!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 11:39 AM~6271198
> *:uh:
> 
> Okay "Michael"
> ...


mine is too but thats mainly cause hes with me more than he is with his dad. he looks just like his dad (unfortunantly) but acts just like me. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 11:42 AM~6271211
> *:uh:
> 
> oh, and why you block my PM's you fk'n mad about something??
> *


i didnt block your pm's fool! why would i be mad at you? you aint my baby daddy. :uh: i need to clear my inbox out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 29 2006, 02:18 PM~6271787
> *mine is too but thats mainly cause hes with me more than he is with his dad. he looks just like his dad (unfortunantly) but acts just like me . :biggrin:
> *


HE DONT WEAR CHONIES EITHER??

COCHINO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 11:55 AM~6271278
> *LOL, you must have been bugging her. LOL
> *


 :roflmao: 

shut up latin!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 12:03 PM~6271331
> *FK HER THEN..  WAS ONLY GONNA ASK IF SHE WAS WEARING CHONIES.
> *


 :uh: 

you must want to get dropped kicked in the forehead. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 29 2006, 02:24 PM~6271821
> *:uh:
> 
> you must want to get dropped kicked in the forehead. :angry:
> *


SLOW DOWN KILLA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 12:03 PM~6271332
> *
> THANKS!!!
> I've been waiting to use that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 01:21 PM~6271806
> *HE DONT WEAR CHONIES EITHER??
> 
> COCHINO
> *


 :twak: 

alright chester. remind me never to bring my kid around you.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 29 2006, 01:17 PM~6271781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAME W/ALEX, MAY LOOK LIKE DADDY BUT HE'S GOT MY HEART....MICHAEL IS PRETTY MEAN, LOL (HE CAN BE :angry: )


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 29 2006, 08:56 AM~6270663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i pulled out...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Sep 29 2006, 01:21 PM~6271806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 29 2006, 01:27 PM~6271844
> *THANKS GIRL, I THINK HE'S PRETTY DARN CUTE TOO!!
> 
> SAME W/ALEX, MAY LOOK LIKE DADDY BUT HE'S GOT MY HEART....MICHAEL IS PRETTY MEAN, LOL (HE CAN BE :angry: )
> *


youre welcome!  

my kids dad aint mean...hes just too freakin immature!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 02:09 PM~6271723
> *FOOL, BEFORE YOU DO THAT..  I'D GIVE YOU $300 FOR IT.
> *


GET ANOTHER 1200 AND WE'LL TALK.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 29 2006, 02:24 PM~6271821
> *:uh:
> 
> you must want to get dropped kicked in the forehead. :angry:
> *


make sure you move to the side sixty8pimp so you can end up having her legs wrapped around her head. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 29 2006, 02:31 PM~6271870
> *he gunna lean wit it , rock wit it
> *


That's disturbed's song :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 03:01 PM~6272042
> *GET ANOTHER 1200 AND WE'LL TALK.
> *


NOT FOR A REGAL.. AINT LIKE ITS A MONTE SS OR SOMETHING..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 02:02 PM~6272058
> *make sure you move to the side sixty8pimp so you can end up having her legs wrapped around her head.  LOL
> *


oh HELL no! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 03:02 PM~6272058
> *make sure you move to the side sixty8pimp so you can end up having her legs wrapped around her head.  LOL
> *


EWWW..IMAGINE THE SMELL..

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 03:11 PM~6272117
> *EWWW..IMAGINE THE SMELL..
> 
> :angry:
> *


I'm sure it tastes like chicken. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2006, 03:17 PM~6272166
> *I'm sure it tastes like chicken.  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 02:11 PM~6272117
> *EWWW..IMAGINE THE SMELL..
> 
> :angry:
> *


:buttkick: ANYMUTHAFKINWAYS NICCA!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 29 2006, 01:31 PM~6271870
> *thats why i pulled out...
> *


oic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

djlatin does the regal run good do u have pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2006, 08:38 AM~6270555
> *anybody?????
> *


no picnic for me. ill just pick up some wendys, do you like wendys?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 29 2006, 06:00 PM~6273012
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i still havent received payment for that name.. please forward it promptly. 

thank you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 29 2006, 01:40 PM~6272318
> *oic
> *


no.. u didnt see shit... i had the lights off


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 29 2006, 06:08 PM~6273049
> *i still havent received payment for that name..  please forward it promptly.
> 
> thank you
> *



paypal sent....

























:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*BLAZER= $500 (DAYTONS INCLUDED)
HYDROS= $1200
BATTERIES= $320 ALL 14
MAKING MY OWN SHIT HOP?= MOTHERFUCKING PRICELE$$!!!!!!*


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 29 2006, 09:08 PM~6273778
> *paypal sent....
> :uh:
> *


another satisfied customer.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup girls


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 29 2006, 05:00 PM~6273012
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 30 2006, 09:13 AM~6276012
> *:cheesy:
> *


Hey Elle have you posted pics of this 6FoSS yet? I dont feel like look back thru all the pages of caca.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 30 2006, 09:53 AM~6276168
> *Hey Elle have you posted pics of this 6FoSS yet? I dont feel like look back thru all the pages of caca.....
> *



Not yet... Im gonna post a new thread on project rides... taking pics today to start it off. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 30 2006, 10:54 AM~6276424
> *Not yet... Im gonna post a new thread on project rides... taking pics today to start it off.  :biggrin:
> *


now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

creepin home from work yesterday.. 80's lac on 24's.. rolled up and popped truck.. mans neons said "wutz LACkin?"
:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 30 2006, 11:05 AM~6276674
> *creepin home from work yesterday..  80's lac on 24's..  rolled up and popped truck.. mans neons said "wutz LACkin?"
> :uh:
> *



shoulda told him " YO BRAINS"


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2006, 12:40 PM~6276794
> *shoulda told him " YO BRAINS"
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what up people.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

still at work.........fixin to bailout on these chumps.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 30 2006, 11:05 AM~6276674
> *creepin home from work yesterday..  80's lac on 24's..  rolled up and popped truck.. mans neons said "wutz LACkin?"
> :uh:
> *


Should have jumped out slapped him and said "this aint miami chump get that shit out of here. "


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2006, 11:07 AM~6276887
> *still at work.........fixin to bailout on these chumps.
> *


working on saturday. damn ballers, stack that paper


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2006, 01:41 PM~6277544
> *working on saturday. damn ballers, stack that paper
> *


Im stuck at work but not ballin like you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 30 2006, 01:48 PM~6277067
> *Should have jumped out slapped him and said "this aint miami chump get that shit out of here. "
> *


i was in da daily. :angry:


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo003.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC (Apr 25, 2006)

""THE OFFICIAL (LAS VEGAS, NV) LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY feat...MAMACITAZ""

LATIN LINGO presents...MAMACITAZ 2007 Calendar Girls Release Party, The MAMACITAZ will be taking pictures and signing Calendars...for more information go to the Myspace Page...WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MYLATINLINGO...This will be the biggest party in Las Vegas, NV of the year and for the "LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY" on OCT, 6 2006.

FOR ALL INFORMATION GO TO THE MYSPACE OR LEAVE ME A PM ON HERE or CALL 702-247-7278

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo003.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c243/rea...tinlingo004.jpg


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *Dualhex02*

got bored of playing with your stapler?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 30 2006, 02:08 PM~6277618
> *Im stuck at work but not ballin like you
> *


im workin too. one of those "72 hr weekends"


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2006, 04:12 PM~6278087
> *im workin too. one of those "72 hr weekends"
> *


same here well not a 72 hour weekend maybe just a 60 hour weekend probably call it a short day on sunday lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 30 2006, 12:02 PM~6276664
> *now?
> *



not yet... been working on stripping down all of the emblems and trim left on it... :biggrin: 

I did take the pictures though... Ill let you know when I post them...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 30 2006, 04:48 PM~6278238
> *same here well not a 72 hour weekend maybe just a 60 hour weekend probably call it a short day on sunday lol
> *


yea make that money cuz u know next friday its on and poppin at juan stop customs


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

HEY DJ.L U OUT THERE TO NIGHT.....????
HEY LATIN I MIGHT OF FOUND YOU A HOUSTON BALLER....
DAMN YOU NEVER AROUND WHEN THERES MONEY INVOLED... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 30 2006, 07:41 PM~6278456
> *not yet... been working on stripping down all of the emblems and trim left on it...  :biggrin:
> 
> I did take the pictures though... Ill let you know when I post them...
> *


now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 30 2006, 07:41 PM~6278456
> *not yet... been working on stripping down all of the emblems and trim left on it...  :biggrin:
> 
> I did take the pictures though... Ill let you know when I post them...
> *


NOW?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

KNOW IMMA REGRET THIS.. 

BUT ITS ALL ABOUT 1987 EDISON MIDDLE SKOO YEARBOOK!! DAMN, I WAS A GEEKY LOOKIN *****..


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u r a fool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 09:05 AM~6281328
> *KNOW IMMA REGRET THIS..
> 
> BUT ITS ALL ABOUT 1987 EDISON MIDDLE SKOO YEARBOOK!!  DAMN, I WAS A GEEKY LOOKIN *****..
> ...


 you aint as bad as rene... damn.. wtf


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2006, 12:04 PM~6281506
> *you aint as bad as rene... damn.. wtf
> *


boy had issues.. by end of year..was sporting trench coat.. wearing eye liner..

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 10:25 AM~6281598
> *boy had issues..  by end of year..was sporting trench coat.. wearing eye liner..
> 
> :dunno:
> *


u turned him out fool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

was diggin thru boxes..and someone jacked my chuck taylors.. im pissed. 

:angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 11:40 AM~6281880
> *was diggin thru boxes..and someone jacked my chuck taylors.. im pissed.
> 
> :angry:
> *


ha.. i just bought me some chuks friday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry: aight, went shoppin for chucks.. footlocker aint have my size.. foot action only had black with yellow stripe.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 01:22 PM~6282494
> *:angry: aight, went shoppin for chucks..  footlocker aint have my size..  foot action only had black with yellow stripe.
> *


look on eastbay.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2006, 03:40 PM~6282600
> *look on eastbay.com
> *


FK THAT..IMMA ORDER ONLINE..SO I CAN CUSTOMIZE A PAIR!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 01:47 PM~6282638
> *FK THAT..IMMA ORDER ONLINE..SO I CAN CUSTOMIZE A PAIR!
> 
> 
> ...




:0 
Interesting


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WHERE LONE STAR GO? HE PROLLY DESIGNING HIS OWN THAT SAY "XRAY TECH *****"


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 01:59 PM~6282705
> *WHERE LONE STAR GO? HE PROLLY DESIGNING HIS OWN THAT SAY "XRAY TECH *****"
> *


Or Xray tech 4 Life


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 01:22 PM~6282494
> *:angry: aight, went shoppin for chucks..  footlocker aint have my size..  foot action only had black with yellow stripe.
> *


go to journeys. i got mines for about 40 bucks..with some black fat laces


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 11:02 AM~6281322
> *NOW?
> *



si...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=289897


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 1 2006, 02:01 PM~6282720
> *Or Xray tech 4 Life
> *


already knowwhatimsayn, already


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 01:59 PM~6282705
> *WHERE LONE STAR GO? HE PROLLY DESIGNING HIS OWN THAT SAY "XRAY TECH *****"
> *


some people gotta work to earn their keep :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

what do yall think. make a table out of them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw u dont want to make a table u want to sell them to me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 07:12 AM~6286733
> *:biggrin:
> *


no0b

SixFoSS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 07:49 AM~6286789
> *no0b
> 
> SixFoSS
> *



Im gonna have to change the name again. No SS!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 08:03 AM~6286827
> *Im gonna have to change the name again. No SS!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


do it "CloneSS"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 08:17 AM~6286864
> *
> *


damn loco, that verse is going through my head "DALE MAS VASELINA!!!"

LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so its not SS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2006, 08:19 AM~6286869
> *so its not SS
> *


nope.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

neither is mine


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2006, 08:21 AM~6286876
> *neither is mine
> *



for real? you BS'ing


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

answer my pm putzzz!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 08:03 AM~6286827
> *Im gonna have to change the name again. No SS!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


call it ss if you want.. it was only a dealer installed package.. from what i heard. namean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 06:35 AM~6286910
> *call it ss if you want.. it was only a dealer installed package..  from what i heard. namean
> *


its just s trim package. some SS came with straight 6 engines...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

AYE AYE CAPITAN!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody catch that new Weird Al video? remake of ridin dirty.. called "white and nerdy"

"i wanna roll with..
da gangstas..
but im just to white and nerdy..
just to white nerdy.."

features a 67 drop top! *correction..67


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2006, 07:24 AM~6286886
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 2 2006, 06:45 AM~6286952
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 


jp where u at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2006, 08:53 AM~6286973
> *:uh:
> jp where u at
> *


jp a busy man.. owner/manager of Juan Stop Customs and Casino, and real estate + his regular gig.. man got his hands full.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 07:00 AM~6287000
> *jp a busy man..  owner/manager of Juan Stop Customs and Casino, and real estate + his regular gig.. man got his hands full.
> *


i heard he was going to start landscaping business?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 06:49 AM~6286789
> *no0b
> 
> SixFoSS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2006, 09:02 AM~6287005
> *i heard he was going to start landscaping business?
> *


dang.. man gonna put wets out of business too? power moves!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 07:05 AM~6287019
> *dang..  man gonna put wets out of business too?  power moves!!
> *


also make flower beds like the nice ones at his house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2006, 09:06 AM~6287030
> *also make flower beds like the nice ones at his house.
> *


didnt see em.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 1 2006, 03:47 PM~6282638
> *FK THAT..IMMA ORDER ONLINE..SO I CAN CUSTOMIZE A PAIR!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 07:07 AM~6287031
> *didnt see em.
> *


thats the point..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2006, 09:09 AM~6287039
> *thats the point..
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

OK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i ordered those white/blue ones.. $67.. and takes 3-4 weeks..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 08:43 AM~6286946
> *sweet!
> *


Keep the gilles on the fenders that shit is throwd!!! :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 2 2006, 09:54 AM~6287266
> *Keep the gilles on the fenders that shit is throwd!!! :cheesy:
> *



WILL DO...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 09:58 AM~6287291
> *WILL DO...
> *


Umm... that was a joke you know that right :ugh: 









:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 2 2006, 10:01 AM~6287311
> *Umm... that was a joke you know that right :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *


thats why you shouldnt joke with that man.. you'll have him chroming out those grills!

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 2 2006, 10:01 AM~6287311
> *Umm... that was a joke you know that right :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey, its something different... No one else will have an Impala like it. Im thinking on keeping the wood grain too!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 10:05 AM~6287341
> *Hey, its something different... No one else will have an Impala like it. Im thinking on keeping the wood grain too!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 10:04 AM~6287339
> *thats why you shouldnt joke with that man..    you'll have him chroming out those grills!
> 
> :uh:
> *


Gills.... or Pouts..... Grills go in yo mouf!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 2 2006, 10:06 AM~6287363
> *Gills.... or Pouts..... Grills go in yo mouf!
> *


what ever da fk they called.. they got to go. 

man said ***** rig a gas tank..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 10:05 AM~6287341
> *Hey, its something different... No one else will have an Impala like it. Im thinking on keeping the wood grain too!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Say it aint so!!!! Have been taking notes from Cheech's 64? next your gonna say you want a fuzzy dash and curb feelers......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 10:08 AM~6287371
> *what ever da fk they called..  they got to go.
> 
> man said ***** rig a gas tank..
> *



thats where the racing fuel goes in... :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 2 2006, 10:09 AM~6287380
> *Say it aint so!!!! Have been taking notes from Cheech's 64? next your gonna say you want a fuzzy dash and curb feelers......
> *


damn, now I got to cancel the order. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 10:11 AM~6287396
> *damn, now I got to cancel the order.  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Install a 44" hole, get a bench seat with cloth inserts and make it into a sport coupe. I like those better anyways  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Its going to be slow and steady. Im not a baller like y'all.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 10:22 AM~6287434
> *Its going to be slow and steady. Im not a baller like y'all.
> *


Baller? You must have me confused with LoadStar.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 10:10 AM~6287385
> *thats where the racing fuel goes in...  :ugh:
> *


I got the gas tank for it Ellie ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 10:10 AM~6287385
> *thats where the racing fuel goes in...  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: 

next your gonna want to put one of these..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 10:29 AM~6287485
> *:uh:
> 
> next your gonna want to put one of these..
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 08:03 AM~6286827
> *Im gonna have to change the name again. No SS!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: yes it is a SS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 2 2006, 10:58 AM~6287687
> *:scrutinize: yes it is a SS
> *



Checked the vin... doesnt match SS code.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 10:59 AM~6287692
> *Checked the vin... doesnt match SS code.
> *


still dont mean shyt.. SS's were just an appearance package.. if you do all the SS parts.. you technically have exactly what would have been an SS from dealer.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 11:04 AM~6287740
> *still dont mean shyt..  SS's were just an appearance package..  if you do all the SS parts.. you technically have exactly what would have been an SS from dealer.
> *



I know. Im just saying, its was not an original SS off the line. According to the VIN.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 11:04 AM~6287740
> *still dont mean shyt..  SS's were just an appearance package..  if you do all the SS parts.. you technically have exactly what would have been an SS from dealer.
> *


  and that car does have all the SS parts/trim - I can tell you exactly where to check on that car ... but it is a Super Sport ... a clean one, too ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 11:06 AM~6287750
> *I know. Im just saying, its was not an original SS off the line. According to the VIN.
> *


if it wasn't a Super Sport off the line, it wouldn't have the shifter where it's at and the seats wouldn't have the chrome SS trim like they do ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 11:09 AM~6287766
> *ok
> *


you're right, its not a SS, sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 2 2006, 11:07 AM~6287757
> * and that car does have all the SS parts/trim - I can tell you exactly where to check on that car ... but it is a Super Sport ... a clean one, too . ..
> *


umm.. its not that clean.. 

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 11:11 AM~6287781
> *umm.. its not that clean..
> 
> :uh:
> *


yes it is ... find one cleaner than that for that price :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 2 2006, 11:10 AM~6287779
> *you're right, its not a SS, sell it to me  :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmmm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Kenwood 500 & 600w amps + 2 - 8" kenwood speakers all new for 400 bucks










(hopefully someone will be able to *afford* this)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 01:22 PM~6288451
> *Kenwood 500 & 600w amps + 2 - 8" kenwood speakers all new for 400 bucks
> 
> 
> ...


i dont buy anything with name ken wood!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 01:28 PM~6288483
> *i dont buy anything with name ken wood!
> 
> 
> *


the name itself represents "baller" status


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 01:30 PM~6288487
> *the name itself represents "baller" status
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 01:31 PM~6288492
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 2 2006, 01:46 PM~6288589
> *
> *


*SPAMUEL~DEL~BARRIO*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 12:48 PM~6288606
> *SPAMUEL~DEL~BARRIO
> 
> 
> *


sup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 2 2006, 01:51 PM~6288630
> *sup
> *


what does that mean?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

means he'll spam the mess outta this place.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 01:54 PM~6288655
> *means he'll spam the mess outta this place.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2006, 06:36 AM~6286912
> *its just s trim package.  some SS came with straight 6 engines...
> *


Also had shifter delete with 3 on the tree.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ask your brutha he made up that name.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 2 2006, 01:57 PM~6288676
> *ask your brutha he made up that name.....
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 2 2006, 02:00 PM~6288709
> *:cheesy:
> *


remember my offer for what we talked about essay.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

IS IT 5 YET?!?!!?!?!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2006, 02:04 PM~6288746
> *IS IT 5 YET?!?!!?!?!
> *


no, next question....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2006, 02:04 PM~6288746
> *IS IT 5 YET?!?!!?!?!
> *


SLACKER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mayne hold up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 01:05 PM~6288757
> *no, next question....
> *


can i go to sleep.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 2 2006, 01:28 PM~6288859
> *SLACKER
> *


 :angry: 

even though im sleepy im still workin so hush!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2006, 12:41 PM~6288987
> *can i go to sleepy.
> *


only in my bed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2006, 02:41 PM~6288987
> *can i go to sleep.
> *


no get to work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 2 2006, 01:43 PM~6289003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2006, 12:53 PM~6289075
> *:cheesy:
> 
> *


thought u would like that... mandingo... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2006, 02:55 PM~6289101
> *thought u would like that... mandingo... :0
> *


hey fool, i just realized i still have your pr0n demo vid on my myspace. LOL

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=40477868


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 02:13 PM~6289231
> *hey fool, i just realized i still have your pr0n demo vid on my myspace.  LOL
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=40477868
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

anyone have some 6x9s they wanna sale to me today?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Oct 2 2006, 03:16 PM~6289262
> *anyone have some 6x9s they wanna sale to me today?
> *


nah, but scroll up, i'm selling 8" woofers


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

no thanks.. i need 6x9's for the sound i am looking for


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 2 2006, 09:07 AM~6287757
> * and that car does have all the SS parts/trim - I can tell you exactly where to check on that car ... but it is a Super Sport ... a clean one, too ...
> *


ok impala expert. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:* Liv4Lacs*, DISTURBED, sixty8imp

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 05:31 PM~6290390
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Liv4Lacs, DISTURBED, sixty8imp
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

FOR THE H TOWN ROLLERZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Did anyone watch "Border Bandits" last night on PBS....?


It will be aired again on Oct 7 at 7pm. Watch it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Well finished the minor mechanical issues with the regal and it runs like new with cold a/c. i sat in it last night and ran it around the block, back memories of my regal that got stolen in '98. Not for sale anymore or anytime soon. :biggrin: 

'51 chevy coupe is sold already. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 07:29 AM~6294642
> *Well finished the minor mechanical issues with the regal and it runs like new with cold a/c.  i sat in it last night and ran it around the block, back memories of my regal that got stolen in '98.  Not for sale anymore or anytime soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> '51 chevy coupe is sold already.  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.sacurrent.com/site/printerFrien...newsid=13338425












A bit of lost Texas History.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 07:29 AM~6294642
> *Well finished the minor mechanical issues with the regal and it runs like new with cold a/c.  i sat in it last night and ran it around the block, back memories of my regal that got stolen in '98.  Not for sale anymore or anytime soon.   :biggrin:
> 
> '51 chevy coupe is sold already.  :cheesy:
> *


Damn, and I was gonna give you $2500. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 07:33 AM~6294647
> *:0  :0
> *


  man are those primos at the ends of those ropes???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2006, 07:36 AM~6294655
> *Damn, and I was gonna give you $2500.  :cheesy:
> *


You know clean uncut regals with *cold a/c* are hard to come by these days. Still got the rims. will need new tires for them :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 07:38 AM~6294662
> *  man are those primos at the ends of those ropes???
> *



yessir... you have to watch that documentary on the 7th. I already knew of how Mexicans were stripped of their lands by the new anglo settlers coming into Texas, but this shows you how the Rangers systematically did it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 07:41 AM~6294671
> *yessir... you have to watch that documentary on the 7th. I already knew of how Mexicans were stripped of their lands by the new anglo settlers coming into Texas, but this shows you how the Rangers systematically did it...
> *


damn, ring me up to remind me. Ah shit, i'll be dj'ing on the 7th, you going to record it?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 07:41 AM~6294671
> *yessir... you have to watch that documentary on the 7th. I already knew of how Mexicans were stripped of their lands by the new anglo settlers coming into Texas, but this shows you how the Rangers systematically did it...
> *


Good think im not from Texas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2006, 07:46 AM~6294679
> *Good think im not from Texas
> *


:biggrin: 

[name dispute]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 07:45 AM~6294676
> *damn, ring me up to remind me.  Ah shit, i'll be dj'ing on the 7th, you going to record it?
> *



Im ordering the DVD. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 07:47 AM~6294684
> *Im ordering the DVD.  :biggrin:
> *


link? swing by and i'll give you the loot for one.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

you guys dont even think twice about spendin $$$ I have to be a penny pincher, and you guy say im ballin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 07:48 AM~6294688
> *link?  swing by and i'll give you the loot for one.
> *



http://www.borderbanditsmovie.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2006, 07:51 AM~6294692
> *you guys dont even think twice about spendin $$$ I have to be a penny pincher, and you guy say im ballin
> *


I'm not a baller


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2006, 05:51 AM~6294692
> *you guys dont even think twice about spendin $$$ I have to be a penny pincher, and you guy say im ballin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 07:51 AM~6294693
> *http://www.borderbanditsmovie.com/
> *


Thanks, ordering today :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2006, 07:53 AM~6294700
> *:uh:
> *


 :nono: 
Should have stopped by.....would have put some lipstick on you and <s>tought</s> *taught* you how to "square" dance - texas gold 2006


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 05:55 AM~6294706
> *:nono:
> Should have stopped by.....would have put some lipstick on you and <s>tought</s> taught you how to "square" dance - texas gold 2006
> *


u like wendys?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2006, 07:56 AM~6294709
> *u like wendys?
> *


nah, i don't know the bitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trade the dueces for the regal....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2006, 07:58 AM~6294716
> *trade the dueces for the regal....
> *


'62 impala?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2006, 07:58 AM~6294716
> *trade the dueces for the regal....
> *


Just buy it fucker and do it miami style!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2006, 08:00 AM~6294722
> *Just buy it fucker and do it miami style!!
> *


 :nono: no se vende


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 05:58 AM~6294719
> *'62 impala?
> *


yea a 62 for the regal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2006, 08:09 AM~6294746
> *yea a 62 for the regal.
> *


PICS?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

DAMN.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 08:12 AM~6294756
> *DAMN.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry6294873


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 06:45 AM~6294878
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry6294873
> *


fuck that those things are a death wish.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2006, 08:49 AM~6294900
> *fuck that those things are a death wish.
> *


AGREE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 06:50 AM~6294912
> *AGREE
> *


after seen this dude get his wig split on 610 one day i never ride a bike.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i need a vacation.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 3 2006, 09:19 AM~6295076
> *i need a vacation.
> *


ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 08:20 AM~6295080
> *ok
> *


 :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 3 2006, 09:23 AM~6295093
> *:angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 07:45 AM~6294878
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry6294873
> *


nice bike.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2006, 06:54 AM~6294933
> *after seen this dude get his wig split on 610 one day i never ride a bike.
> *


If its your time to go,it doesnt matter what you are driving.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

oh god pinche indios had to ruin a classic  

http://www.glumbert.com/media/thriller


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

whats up fellow Houstonians........


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2006, 07:38 AM~6295182
> *whats up fellow Houstonians........
> *


Buy my motorcycle ! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdXCVCqeKe4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

QUE?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 3 2006, 07:40 AM~6295191
> *Buy my motorcycle ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ..wuz up playa


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 3 2006, 08:40 AM~6295191
> *Buy my motorcycle ! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 3 2006, 07:45 AM~6295211
> *:biggrin: ..wuz up playa
> *


Not much getting ready for Corpus .


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 3 2006, 08:50 AM~6295235
> *Not much getting ready for Corpus .
> *


nice


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

hno: DON'T BE SCURRED OF A LITTLE WHEELIE ACTION


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Oct 3 2006, 08:51 AM~6295241
> *hno: DON'T BE SCURRED OF A LITTLE WHEELIE ACTION
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Oct 3 2006, 07:51 AM~6295241
> *hno: DON'T BE SCURRED OF A LITTLE WHEELIE ACTION
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 06:45 AM~6294878
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry6294873
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2006, 08:54 AM~6294933
> *after seen this dude get his wig split on 610 one day i never ride a bike.
> *


pussy


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2006, 05:17 PM~6290276
> *ok impala expert.  :uh:
> *


I'm not an impala expert but I know that car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 3 2006, 10:36 AM~6295439
> *I'm not an impala expert but I know that car
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Latin are those speakers still for sale, Michael said he thinks ol' boy wants 'em...



Ellie, over the weekend some paranormal investigators set up audio and video recorders at alesha and ernersto's house....they also had someone come in that can "communicate w/the dead", said she's worked w/FBI to help solve mystery cases......all of it is very interesting, I'll send you a pm later today w/details.


Danny- that picture of you doesn't even look like you, how old were you?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 10:53 AM~6295539
> *Latin are those speakers still for sale, Michael said he thinks ol' boy wants 'em...
> Ellie, over the weekend some paranormal investigators set up audio and video recorders at alesha and ernersto's house....they also had someone come in that can "communicate w/the dead", said she's worked w/FBI to help solve mystery cases......all of it is very interesting, I'll send you a pm later today w/details.
> Danny- that picture of you doesn't even look like you, how old were you?
> *



cool.

Danny looked like a trouble maker already....
:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 09:53 AM~6295539
> *Latin are those speakers still for sale, Michael said he thinks ol' boy wants 'em...
> Ellie, over the weekend some paranormal investigators set up audio and video recorders at alesha and ernersto's house....they also had someone come in that can "communicate w/the dead", said she's worked w/FBI to help solve mystery cases......all of it is very interesting, I'll send you a pm later today w/details.
> Danny- that picture of you doesn't even look like you, how old were you?
> *


let me know too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 3 2006, 10:53 AM~6295539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut? :machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2006, 10:58 AM~6295562
> *let me know too
> *



hno: scurrdy ass .... :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Oct 3 2006, 09:58 AM~6295562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMMIT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 11:09 AM~6295609
> *:uh: think 'bout it :biggrin:
> DAMMIT
> *


dammit wut?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 10:53 AM~6295539
> *Latin are those speakers still for sale, Michael said he thinks ol' boy wants 'em...
> *


which speakers?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 3 2006, 10:05 AM~6295594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you were young...chill out......you looked really young, I thought about 13 or 14 that's all


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 11:10 AM~6295620
> *you were young...chill out......you looked really young, I thought about 13 or 14 that's all
> *


his balls hadn't dropped. LOL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 10:10 AM~6295619
> *which speakers?
> *



He's calling you bout that regal too :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 11:11 AM~6295627
> *He's calling you bout that regal too  :0
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 3 2006, 11:10 AM~6295620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, they hadnt.. but mannn... sac hangs low now.. sometimes i sit on it.. gotta reach in and adjust!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 11:11 AM~6295627
> *He's calling you bout that regal too  :0
> *


regal not for sale anymore. put more money into it and would lose out if i let it go for 1500. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 11:19 AM~6295668
> *regal not for sale anymore.  put more money into it and would lose out if i let it go for 1500.  :thumbsdown:
> *


dammit,i wanted it.. was gonna make a donk out of it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 11:29 AM~6295722
> *:uh:
> *


AGREE. Well the '73 caprice is officially coming home to Daddy now since the '51 was too much of a project that I didn't feel like dropping major money into.

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 3 2006, 10:13 AM~6295636
> *nope, they hadnt..    but mannn...  sac hangs low now..  sometimes i sit on it..  gotta reach in and adjust!
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 11:32 AM~6295735
> *AGREE.  Well the '73 caprice is officially coming home to Daddy now since the '51 was too much of a project that I didn't feel like dropping major money into.
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...



looks straight. more pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 11:35 AM~6295761
> *looks straight. more pics?
> *


top is a little rough now due to vinyl top getting moisture. rear corners need to be formed since rusted out.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 10:38 AM~6295776
> *top is a little rough now due to vinyl top getting moisture.  rear corners need to be formed since rusted out.
> 
> 
> ...



man we can donk it out at the shop real quik!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 3 2006, 11:41 AM~6295797
> *man we can donk it out at the shop real quik!
> *


nah, i'm short


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 11:41 AM~6295805
> *nah, i'm short
> *



ROPE LADDER? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i vote to cut the top!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this is how latin's gonna be rollin when he done!! power moves!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 3 2006, 11:51 AM~6295843
> *this is how latin's gonna be rollin when he done!!  power moves!
> 
> 
> ...



sweet!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 11:42 AM~6295813
> *ROPE LADDER?  :dunno:
> *


nga i ain't tarzan :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 10:58 AM~6295871
> *nga i ain't tarzan  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 3 2006, 07:40 AM~6295191
> *Buy my motorcycle ! :biggrin:
> *


if it was a gixxer i could sell it quick....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 3 2006, 10:19 AM~6295668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 3 2006, 10:19 AM~6295668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 12:15 PM~6295971
> *my bad thought you wanted $2500
> VERY NICE :thumbsup:
> *


he probably wanted 2500..woulda got 1500


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 3 2006, 11:21 AM~6295985
> *he probably wanted 2500..woulda got 1500
> *



just shows how much attention I pay....sorry, but I told him $2500


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

POP 2nite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 12:25 PM~6296014
> *just shows how much attention I pay....sorry, but I told him $2500 *


damn.. its just a regal..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

He's pretty immature


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 3 2006, 12:25 PM~6296017
> *POP 2nite.
> *


fk that..its two-for-tues at wings-n-more!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty8imp, ridenlow84, ALAC, *PROVOK
*


Damn fool! where you been? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 11:31 AM~6296069
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty8imp, ridenlow84, ALAC, PROVOK
> 
> ...


work, school and partying


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is interesting.

* Death row log records final hours of the condemned*


http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/09/27/last.days.ap/index.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok this is a first. This ******* that they hired here is in the crapper listening to music while taking a shit. wtf????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 12:21 PM~6296443
> *Ok this is a first.  This ******* that they hired here is in the crapper listening to music while taking a shit.  wtf????
> *


at least he's not on the phone...... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2006, 01:24 PM~6296468
> *at least he's not on the phone...... :0
> *



or sending text messages..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 3 2006, 01:24 PM~6296468
> *at least he's not on the phone...... :0
> *


LOL! That's different I'm giving the lowdown to homies on some shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 01:24 PM~6296474
> *or sending text messages..
> *


ok putos :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 12:27 PM~6296036
> *He's pretty immature
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 3 2006, 12:37 PM~6296575
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: WHAT?!?!?!?! HE IS!!!!!!!!!!!!






JUST ASK LATIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 12:15 PM~6295971
> *my bad thought you wanted $2500
> *


Not for sale, if i do, it's going on EBAY this time due to broke ass entrepeneurs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 01:39 PM~6296588
> *:uh: WHAT?!?!?!?!  HE IS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> JUST ASK LATIN
> *


thought u talkin about me..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 01:39 PM~6296588
> *:uh: WHAT?!?!?!?!  HE IS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> JUST ASK LATIN
> *


NGA, I don't know your homeboy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 01:54 PM~6296698
> *NGA, I don't know your homeboy.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

"You are rude, and mean, and sloppy, and frizzy - and I don't like you at all."

WT..?


:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 3 2006, 12:54 PM~6296698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13 GOING ON 30.....ONE OF MY FAVORITE MOVIES....PERFECT QUOTES FOR FOLKS TRYING TO GET UP IN MY SPACE UNINVITED, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 02:18 PM~6296799
> *DON'T FRONT, IT'S OKAY
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 02:28 PM~6296879
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks for the lysol ellie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 02:32 PM~6296918
> *thanks for the lysol ellie
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 02:34 PM~6296931
> *:roflmao:
> *


is that chick on the background on a chat site?

M0dEl-N-bAbE: ima 5'-1, size 6 and look like selena
RustedCowfolk: OH BABY YOU MAKE MY SPURS GO WILD!
M0dEl-N-bAbE: you havn't had a good woman in bed til you had me
RustedCowfolk: 8==============D


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 02:37 PM~6296968
> *is that chick on the background on a chat site?
> 
> M0dEl-N-bAbE: ima 5'-1, size 6 and look like selena
> ...



you crazy foo... thats a dude!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 02:37 PM~6296968
> *is that chick on the background on a chat site?
> 
> M0dEl-N-bAbE: ima 5'-1, size 6 and look like selena
> ...


oh sht! poor rustedcowfolk is going to get a handful of balls :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 01:39 PM~6296983
> *you crazy foo... thats a dude!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

BTW- I PURCHASED A DIGITAL CAMERA OVER THE WEEKEND, YAAAAAYYYYY!!! ONLY 3MP BUT IT WAS ONLY $29.99 AT MACY'S!!! :biggrin: I'M READY FOR GHOST HUNTING NOW


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 3 2006, 02:51 PM~6297084
> *BTW- I PURCHASED A DIGITAL CAMERA OVER THE WEEKEND, YAAAAAYYYYY!!! ONLY 3MP BUT IT WAS ONLY $29.99 AT MACY'S!!! :biggrin: I'M READY FOR GHOST HUNTING NOW
> *


pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 02:53 PM~6297091
> *pics?
> *



Did you get anything that day? the old warehouse?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 01:53 PM~6297091
> *pics?
> *



I _think_ this is it

http://www.amazon.com/Vivitar-Vivicam-3780...5937611?ie=UTF8


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 02:57 PM~6297140
> *Did you get anything that day? the old warehouse?
> *


????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 03:03 PM~6297190
> *????
> *



fantasmas... the neighbors property out in the country... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 03:05 PM~6297220
> *fantasmas... the neighbors property out in the country...  :angry:
> *


i deleted those


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn i had a lowrider sighting in htown yesterday :0 

i saw this rare bird on hempstead passed longpoint, a champagne gold big body fleetwood with knockoffs, look-ed purty clean. anybody know the car?

had to report this as i never see lows in the street here anymore


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CloneFoSS_@Oct 3 2006, 03:11 PM~6297273
> *pics?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Oct 3 2006, 03:10 PM~6297257
> *damn i had a lowrider sighting in htown yesterday :0
> 
> i saw this rare bird on hempstead passed longpoint, a champagne gold big body fleetwood with knockoffs, look-ed purty clean.  anybody know the car?
> ...


THERES A LOWRIDER SIGHTING ON MY SIDE..EVERY FRIDAY WHEN I HEAD TO LIQUOR STORE!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2006, 03:10 PM~6297716
> *
> *


 :roflmao: 

you aint right.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJblowAZZ_@Oct 3 2006, 04:10 PM~6297716
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8gimp_@Oct 3 2006, 04:32 PM~6297878
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hrny Brn Eyz_@Oct 3 2006, 04:30 PM~6297856
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you aint right.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Oct 3 2006, 02:10 PM~6297257
> *damn i had a lowrider sighting in htown yesterday :0
> 
> i saw this rare bird on hempstead passed longpoint, a champagne gold big body fleetwood with knockoffs, look-ed purty clean.  anybody know the car?
> ...


I saw three lowriders pulled over on the side of 610 north sunday One had his hood up so I guess one broke down and the other two came to help. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 3 2006, 08:36 AM~6295439
> *I'm not an impala expert but I know that car
> *


i heard its your old 64?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 3 2006, 10:25 AM~6296017
> *POP 2nite.
> *


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2006, 08:12 PM~6300466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u doin up old man


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wut...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HUH?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Man yesterday sucked, lights went out all around town around 5:30.....rush hour....folks in Bryan try to act a fool, wrecks everywhere.....College Station seemed a bit tamer.....taking turns at the intersection like civilized citizens......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

topic is called houston lowriders


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2006, 07:01 AM~6302695
> *topic is called houston lowriders
> *


 :uh: yeah it is.....good morning to you too


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 06:57 AM~6302686
> *Man yesterday sucked, lights went out all around town around 5:30.....rush hour....folks in Bryan try to act a fool, wrecks everywhere.....College Station seemed a bit tamer.....taking turns at the intersection like civilized citizens......
> *


what book is that story from?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 4 2006, 07:06 AM~6302708
> *what book is that story from?
> *



http://www.theeagle.com/stories/100406/local_20061004001.php

this one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 08:08 AM~6302717
> *http://www.theeagle.com/stories/100406/local_20061004001.php
> 
> this one
> *



I saw that on the news this morning.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 08:09 AM~6302724
> *I saw that on the news this morning.
> *


heard it on the radio, guess people drive out in the boonies w/o their headlights on.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 08:26 AM~6302804
> *heard it on the radio, guess people drive out in the boonies w/o their headlights on.
> *


call it in pinche policia :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 08:26 AM~6302804
> *heard it on the radio, guess people drive out in the boonies w/o their headlights on.
> *



CANT WAIT. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

at first there were reports that it was a state wide problem, then that it was just regional......there were conflicting reports throughout the evening....it was just too hot to stay at home and the mosquitos were really bad outside so we loaded up the kids and did what any red blooded mexicans would do.................................

went to Wal-Mart :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wow..big excitement in bryan tx huh..

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyway.. got homie lookin to buy a low.. whats available? (i know latin.. regal off market.. yada yada yada..)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 4 2006, 08:30 AM~6302833
> *wow..big excitement in bryan tx huh..
> 
> :uh:
> *


no shit, last time they had some excitement was at the premiere showing of Footloose. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 4 2006, 08:30 AM~6302833
> *wow..big excitement in bryan tx huh..
> 
> :uh:
> *



Its going to be in the history books "THE DAY B/CS WENT DARK!!" 


is the power back on?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 01:22 PM~6288451
> *Kenwood 500 & 600w amps + 2 - 8" kenwood speakers all new for 400 bucks
> 
> 
> ...


ttt

i know houston has some ballers hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 08:34 AM~6302856
> *Its going to be in the history books "THE DAY B/CS WENT DARK!!"
> is the power back on?
> *


yeah the sun came up. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

: <--------- WTH is this?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 08:36 AM~6302873
> *: <--------- WTH is this?
> *


your "just sucked cock" smiley


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

man this place is full of comedians.......peace! :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 08:37 AM~6302881
> *your "just sucked cock" smiley
> *



:roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 08:38 AM~6302888
> *man this place is full of comedians.......peace! :wave:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 08:38 AM~6302888
> *man this place is full of comedians.......peace! :wave:
> *



dont get mad... theyre just playing... :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 08:40 AM~6302912
> *dont get mad... theyre just playing...  :happysad:
> *


did she really leave cause of that? 



or did the power go out again???

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *ALAC* 


powers back up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

quick everyone act like youre doing something...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 07:34 AM~6302856
> *Its going to be in the history books "THE DAY B/CS WENT DARK!!"
> is the power back on?
> *


yeah, most of it was up around 7:00 yesterday, our house wasn't back on till around11:00....Michael said he's gonna file a claim against the city for all the ribeyes that were ruined in our fridge, lol



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 4 2006, 07:36 AM~6302869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

I came back to tell you that it started out as a "brown out" where the electricity was fading in and out....well when it started in Hearne, Ernesto was sittin' on the toilet and the lights started flickering at his house :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone should start a byran college station lowriders topic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 08:48 AM~6302972
> *yeah, most of it was up around 7:00 yesterday, our house wasn't back on till around11:00....Michael said he's gonna file a claim against the city for all the ribeyes that were ruined in our fridge, lol
> :uh:
> I know, I'm not mad....just too tired to try to come up w/comebacks
> ...



he probably thought it was the old man coming back... hno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2006, 07:49 AM~6302982
> *someone should start a byran college station lowriders topic
> *



hook it up


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2006, 07:49 AM~6302982
> *someone should start a byran college station lowriders topic
> *



make sure to name it "Royal Touch lowriders" topic b/c the other clubs in this town don't exactly qualify as lowriders......


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 07:50 AM~6302989
> *he probably thought it was the old man coming back...  hno:
> *



he did, they said he was FREAKING out, too funny!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 08:52 AM~6303001
> *make sure to name it "Royal Touch lowriders" topic b/c the other clubs in this town don't exactly qualify as lowriders......
> *



Its gonna get lonely in there...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2006, 08:49 AM~6302982
> *someone should start a byran college station lowriders topic
> *


AGREE LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Big Rig Kills Man Lying On Loop 1604*

http://www.ksat.com/news/9991538/detail.html


If you're drunk and you need to lay down somewhere, that big open stretch of flat rock-like material with stripes going down the middle probably isn't the best place

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 4 2006, 07:53 AM~6303010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I _assumed_ fellow lowriding neighbors would visit and chat for awhile......my bad


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp where u at. are u practicing pinstripes since ol boy just showed u out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

jp at store buying new spm cd!

LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 08:57 AM~6303041
> *Well I assumed fellow lowriding neighbors would visit and chat for awhile......my bad
> *


come on now, you know you're my homie and i'm just playing


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 08:00 AM~6303058
> *come on now, you know you're my homie and i'm just playing
> *



THANKS, *LATIN* :cheesy: 


Good to see _someone_ has my back 

ahem :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 09:10 AM~6303108
> *THANKS, LATIN :cheesy:
> Good to see someone has my back
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 08:12 AM~6303118
> *:ugh:
> *



btw-Michael was showing me OLDIES all up in Lowrider Magazine.....Congratulations.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 09:14 AM~6303123
> *btw-Michael was showing me OLDIES all up in Lowrider Magazine.....Congratulations.
> *


I'm not with Oldies, didn't have time to finish the bomb and figured out after I got the Grand National to my casa that I wasn't interested in the '51 coupe anymore. So I'm moving some vehicles around this weekend to bring my '73 caprice to the shop and taking two weeks off before the end of the year to strip and primer it so that my homie Angel Vargas can drop a candy on it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 08:18 AM~6303136
> *I'm not with Oldies, didn't have time to finish the bomb and figured out after I got the Grand National to my casa that I wasn't interested in the '51 coupe anymore.  So I'm moving some vehicles around this weekend to bring my '73 caprice to the shop and taking two weeks off before the end of the year to strip and primer it so that my homie Angel Vargas can drop a candy on it.
> *



OOOOOHHHHH.......my bad


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 09:21 AM~6303155
> *OOOOOHHHHH.......my bad
> *


It's all cool. Didn't feel like doing a full restoration and spend big $$ on a car that won't get me any financial gain in the future. A house near my job is more important.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 08:25 AM~6303180
> *It's all cool.  Didn't feel like doing a full restoration and spend big $$ on a car that won't get me any financial gain in the future.  A house near my job is more important.
> *



what color candy on the '73?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 09:28 AM~6303208
> *what color candy on the '73?
> *


don't know yet, i took the vinyl top off and have yet to see if i want to put that back on. if i do put one on it would be a dark blue and probably paint the body a white pearl with blue ghost patterns in it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 08:32 AM~6303236
> *don't know yet, i took the vinyl top off and have yet to see if i want to put that back on.  if i do put one on it would be a dark blue and probably paint the body a white pearl with blue ghost patterns in it.
> *



interior?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 09:32 AM~6303236
> *don't know yet, i took the vinyl top off and have yet to see if i want to put that back on.  if i do put one on it would be a dark blue and probably paint the body a white pearl with blue ghost patterns in it.
> *


ON 24'S!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 09:33 AM~6303250
> *interior?
> *


SNAKESKIN AND FUR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 09:33 AM~6303250
> *interior?
> *


zebra. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 09:35 AM~6303273
> *zebra.  :cheesy:
> *


THATS GAY.. LEPARD IS WAY TO GO!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ILLEGAL LEPARD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 4 2006, 09:35 AM~6303280
> *THATS GAY..  LEPARD IS WAY TO GO!!
> *


that's gay too :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I'd love to have a 70's monte carlo root beer brown w/gold patterns and tan interior....no switches though....too much work/trouble.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Oct 3 2006, 01:10 PM~6297257
> *damn i had a lowrider sighting in htown yesterday :0
> 
> i saw this rare bird on hempstead passed longpoint, a champagne gold big body fleetwood with knockoffs, look-ed purty clean.  anybody know the car?
> ...


thats my homie Wrath from my club..hes stays out that way


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 09:40 AM~6303321
> *I'd love to have a 70's monte carlo root beer brown w/gold patterns and tan interior....no switches though....too much work/trouble.....
> *



:uh:


Spokes and juice for me...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 09:42 AM~6303332
> *:uh:
> Spokes and juice for me...
> *


when is the mag coming out?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

here u go latin!! you can call your car "veneno"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 09:44 AM~6303343
> *when is the mag coming out?
> *



:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 4 2006, 09:45 AM~6303354
> *here u go latin!!  you can call your car "veneno"
> 
> 
> ...



get you some matching boots and belt and youre set!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 08:42 AM~6303332
> *:uh:
> Spokes and juice for me...
> *



I like switches, I've just seen Michael go through so much w/the Cadillac.....he loved to clown though.....he couldn't see a car w/rims on it w/o chasing him down just to lift up his ass to him, lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 4 2006, 09:45 AM~6303354
> *here u go latin!!  you can call your car "veneno"
> 
> 
> ...


don't need that. el veneno sale de el culo en gas format :burn:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

anyone interested?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290382


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 4 2006, 07:08 AM~6302717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheap!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 07:33 AM~6302852
> *no shit, last time they had some excitement was at the premiere showing of Footloose.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2006, 08:44 AM~6303343
> *when is the mag coming out?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 4 2006, 11:24 AM~6304023
> *:roflmao:
> *



alot of comedians around here...  













:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 10:38 AM~6304099
> *alot of comedians around here...
> :roflmao:
> *


i know! i see i missed it this morning.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 4 2006, 11:44 AM~6304131
> *i know! i see i missed it this morning.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 4 2006, 10:44 AM~6304131
> *i know! i see i missed it this morning.
> *



Hey Monica :wave: 
I was wondering where you were this morning.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 12:07 PM~6304618
> *Hey Monica :wave:
> I was wondering where you were this morning.
> *


workin girl! my boss is havin issues and isnt here much. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 01:53 PM~6304851
> *:scrutinize:
> *


X2


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Que pasa messicans?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

sure is quiet in here... :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

boo


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

Dena, you gonna make it to Vegas?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 4 2006, 02:55 PM~6305317
> *sure is quiet in here... :ugh:
> *


we were hiding from you


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hello fellow houstonians


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 4 2006, 05:52 PM~6306604
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 4 2006, 07:00 AM~6303057
> *jp at store buying new spm cd!
> 
> LOL
> ...


actually its pretty jammin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2006, 09:03 PM~6307837
> *actually its pretty jammin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and say i miss ya'll.
Much love, 
Christina H.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 4 2006, 09:23 PM~6308870
> *Just wanted to say hi to everyone and say i miss ya'll.
> Much love,
> Christina H.
> *


 :uh: 

ERASE DAT PHOENIX CREATIONS SHIT...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

I CANT BELEIVE HOW MANY PAGES THIS TOPIC HAS!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet Adictions_@Oct 5 2006, 07:01 AM~6310295
> *I CANT BELEIVE HOW MANY PAGES THIS TOPIC HAS!
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup squares, player haters


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 08:01 AM~6310470
> *sup squares, player haters
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 4 2006, 02:59 PM~6305745
> *we were hiding from you
> *


Oh, well that answers everything... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 08:01 AM~6310470
> *sup squares, player haters
> *


hey chump shouldnt you be boarding a bus?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it is folx


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NewsFlash: 400 people in Houston lose Power... 
:biggrin: 

*Fire knocks out power to part of downtown Houston*


About 400 customers, including the U.S. Post Office, the Houston Chronicle and other office buildings, are expected to be without power until later morning

By Tom Fowler
Copyright 2006 Houston Chronicle

Power is out in the northeast portion of downtown Houston due to a fire at a power substation early this morning.

About 400 customers, including the U.S. Post Office, the Houston Chronicle and other office buildings, will be without power until later morning, according to a CenterPoint Energy spokeswoman.

The University of Houston-Downtown and the state and federal courthouses do have power, so classes and court operations are expected to continue as scheduled.

Traffic lights are not operating but Metro light rail was not impacted.

The fire occurred at about 3 a.m. at a substation at McKee and Elysian.

The same substation caused an outage downtown earlier this year.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 08:01 AM~6310470
> *sup squares, player haters
> *


not much just got to take a mean shit


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 08:14 AM~6310507
> *not much just got to take a mean shit
> *


gangstuh


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

still got all my 90 cadi parts and some extra stuff for sale make me an offer shit gotta go


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2006, 08:22 AM~6310544
> *still got all my 90 cadi parts and some extra stuff for sale make me an offer shit gotta go
> *


$100 to start off the bidding


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 06:08 AM~6310485
> *hey chump shouldnt you be boarding a bus?
> *


im driving instead, we are leaving tonite once i ge tthe car loaded up after work.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 08:14 AM~6310507
> *not much just got to take a mean shit
> *


me too.... brb!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 08:35 AM~6310605
> *me too.... brb!! :cheesy:
> *


don't forget the pics!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:burn: :burn: 

AND THE LYSOL...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 08:38 AM~6310632
> *don't forget the pics!
> *


It wasn’t impressive as I was expecting from the stomach cramps....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 08:27 AM~6310560
> *$100 to start off the bidding
> *


$101.50


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when r u leaving brian??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 08:46 AM~6310672
> *when r u leaving brian??
> *


Around 7ish..... I have the day off so im gonna have the tahoe packed and ready to roll by 6


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 06:52 AM~6310695
> *Around 7ish..... I have the day off so im gonna have the tahoe packed and ready to roll by 6
> *


why dont u hold out until about 11.....so we can follow each other.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 08:53 AM~6310701
> *why dont u hold out until about 11.....so we can follow each other.
> *


Sorry man i have ppl riding with me and have a timeline to keep..... why dont you leave earlier?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 06:55 AM~6310707
> *Sorry man i have ppl riding with me and have a timeline to keep..... why dont you leave earlier?
> *


im bullshittin i aint goin, but i had u fooled :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 08:57 AM~6310715
> *im bullshittin i aint goin, but i had u fooled  :uh:
> *


sux for you!!! How about next year?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 06:59 AM~6310719
> *sux for you!!! How about next year?
> *


i guess have to wait til next year. u already know im saving my pennies.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 08:45 AM~6310671
> *$101.50
> *


$121.27 and a roll of tp


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Getting rid of chingos of 12" promo hip hop records. around 1,500 12" records for 300 bucks. bring a truck


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 5 2006, 09:01 AM~6310731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont lie!! The TP is gone! by the looks of that toilet bowl art you sent me it looks like you had to use the whole roll for clean up!! :around: :guns: 



$122.55 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 5 2006, 08:01 AM~6310470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DRIVE DA FO.. THAT'D BE GANGSTA!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 09:12 AM~6310785
> *
> SHOULD I EXPECT A TEXT MSG SOON?
> 
> ...


nah i didn't even bother sending it to you. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

unfortunately I got it... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 09:11 AM~6310776
> *For a house on this side like Latin??
> Im gonna try to take the lecab next year. Have to changer up 1st  Cant take her back to Vegas looking the same!
> 
> ...


$139.99


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 5 2006, 09:27 AM~6310862
> *unfortunately I got it... :angry:
> *


I think latin gets off to sending his poop pictures to us


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 09:28 AM~6310868
> *I think latin gets off to sending his poop pictures to us
> *


pinche green go! don't act all innocent. :twak: i've gotten chingos of pics of your butt missles!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 09:31 AM~6310878
> *pinche green go!  don't act all innocent.  :twak:  i've gotten chingos of pics of your butt missles!!
> *


whatchu tlambout willis!!??!! LoL!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 5 2006, 09:27 AM~6310862
> *unfortunately I got it... :angry:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNEW WHAT IT WAS, WHY'D YOU LOOK? UNLESS YOU GET OFF ON IT TOO!

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 09:51 AM~6310977
> *YOU ALREADY KNEW WHAT IT WAS, WHY'D YOU LOOK?  UNLESS YOU GET OFF ON IT TOO!
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


because it's the bombizzle yo'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *ALAC* 

SUP 20 QUOTES.. STILL MAD ABOUT YESTERDAY? OR STILL WORKING ON COMEBACKS??
:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 09:54 AM~6310998
> *because it's the bombizzle yo'
> *


jackass yo'!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

niga said bombizzle


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 09:51 AM~6310977
> *YOU ALREADY KNEW WHAT IT WAS, WHY'D YOU LOOK?  UNLESS YOU GET OFF ON IT TOO!
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *



I didnt know what it was... sometimes he sends me actual text messages. :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 08:27 AM~6310560
> *$100 to start off the bidding
> *


RESERVE NOT YET MET


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2006, 10:09 AM~6311090
> *RESERVE NOT YET MET
> *


$156and no cents


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 07:08 AM~6310761
> *Getting rid of chingos of 12" promo hip hop records.  around 1,500 12" records for 300 bucks.  bring a truck
> *


HOWMUCHSHIPPED????MY HOMIE MIGHT WANT SOME...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 10:16 AM~6311135
> *$156and no cents
> *


$156.01


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:18 AM~6311153
> *HOWMUCHSHIPPED????MY HOMIE MIGHT WANT SOME...
> *


pm sent


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2006, 06:01 AM~6302695
> *topic is called houston lowriders
> *


should be called houston haters,,with u and big pimp hattin all the dam time...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:39 AM~6311300
> *should be called houston haters,,with u and big pimp hattin all the dam time...
> *


HEY.. YOU ONE HATING.. WIF THAT SHREK STOOL YOU TRIED GIVING ME.. SUCKA!

LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2006, 10:39 AM~6311300
> *should be called houston haters,,with u and big pimp hattin all the dam time...
> *


casino nite still on for fri at Juan Stop Customs??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 08:59 AM~6311379
> *casino nite still on for fri at Juan Stop Customs??
> *


call the casino gaming office,,ask for mr woods


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said shrek stood...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2006, 11:24 AM~6311511
> ****** said shrek stood...
> *


stool nigro


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2006, 11:15 AM~6311465
> *call the casino gaming office,,ask for mr woods
> *


heard mr woods signing up for gamblers annonomous, after he breaks everybody at craps this weekend.. 

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2006, 11:15 AM~6311465
> *call the casino gaming office,,ask for mr woods
> *


either you're down or not!!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 09:31 AM~6311560
> *heard mr woods signing up for gamblers annonomous, after he breaks everybody at craps this weekend..
> 
> :dunno:
> *


doesnt matter if he breaks everybody or not he doesnt know how to stop he will go home even and asking everybody why didnt you stop me when i was up 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 5 2006, 11:44 AM~6311622
> *doesnt matter if he breaks everybody or not he doesnt know how to stop he will go home even and asking everybody why didnt you stop me when i was up
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fo reel


thinkin bbq at my crib sat.. who down? and ya'll ****** got no reason to be skurred of my hood, aint nobody gonna do nothing.. o' skurry azz's..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 11:46 AM~6311632
> *fo reel
> thinkin bbq at my crib sat..  who down?  and ya'll ****** got no reason to be skurred of my hood, aint nobody gonna do nothing.. o' skurry azz's..
> *


nah, don't feel like dodging bullets


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 09:46 AM~6311632
> *fo reel
> thinkin bbq at my crib sat..  who down?  and ya'll ****** got no reason to be skurred of my hood, aint nobody gonna do nothing.. o' skurry azz's..
> *


Im down Im off this weekend so Im up for whatever


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 09:27 AM~6311532
> *stool nigro
> *


sorry professor :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 12:03 PM~6311751
> *nah, don't feel like dodging bullets
> *


pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 5 2006, 12:03 PM~6311754
> *Im down Im off this weekend so Im up for whatever
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 08:58 AM~6311016
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty8imp, ALAC
> 
> ...



:wave: 

I wasn't mad and instead of comebacks I decided to just hex part of houston why you think the lights were out this morning in parts of htown?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 5 2006, 12:18 PM~6311850
> *:wave:
> 
> I wasn't mad and instead of comebacks I decided to just hex part of houston why you think the lights were out this morning in parts of htown?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 12:03 PM~6311751
> *nah, don't feel like dodging bullets
> *


Thats why your moving to this side! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 12:09 PM~6311799
> *pussy
> *


Just want to live a full life,


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 12:34 PM~6311971
> *Just want to live a full life,
> *


We all know your intestine are empty :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 12:35 PM~6311978
> *We all know your intestine are empty :uh:
> *


you got the pic? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*BBQ @ My Crib Sat, 6pm-* whenever grandma says ya'll fkrs gotta leave

pm me for address/number...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 12:39 PM~6312003
> *you got the pic?  :cheesy:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Are you guys hiding again :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

:uh: I guess b/c it sure is quiet......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DID YA'LL HEAR SOMETHING?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 02:00 PM~6312484
> *DID YA'LL HEAR SOMETHING?
> *



NO, WHAT WAS IT?

:scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 01:00 PM~6312484
> *DID YA'LL HEAR SOMETHING?
> *




:angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/anderson.cooper.360/blog/

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 5 2006, 02:01 PM~6312493
> *NO, WHAT WAS IT?
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


MUST BEEN THE WIND.. NEVERMIND


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 4 2006, 08:00 AM~6303057
> *jp at store buying new spm cd!
> 
> LOL
> ...


i cant find it anywhere.they told me it sold out the same day it came out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

AMAZON.COM

or better yet.. check with..

Juan Stop Customs/Casino/Landscaping/BootlegMusic.. 

he's probably got it, ask em to sell u a dub.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 5 2006, 02:02 PM~6312503
> *http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/anderson.cooper.360/blog/
> 
> :angry:
> *



animals.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 02:03 PM~6312509
> *MUST BEEN THE WIND.. NEVERMIND
> *



ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 5 2006, 02:06 PM~6312523
> *animals....  :angry:  :angry:
> *


BASTARDOS!! :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2006, 02:23 PM~6312665
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WHO DA HELL CALLED ME FROM Lighting Incorporated ON GULF FRWY??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

not me....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2006, 01:23 PM~6312665
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

is it 3:30 yet?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 5 2006, 01:45 PM~6312761
> *:biggrin:
> *



Hey Ellie, ghost hunters starts Wednesday the 11th on Scifi


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 5 2006, 03:11 PM~6312936
> *Hey Ellie, ghost hunters starts Wednesday the 11th on Scifi
> *



what time?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 02:05 PM~6312517
> *AMAZON.COM
> 
> or better yet..  check with..
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 5 2006, 02:11 PM~6312937
> *what time?
> *



not sure if the time listed is eastern or central

http://www.scifi.com/ghosthunters/

3 episodes back to back


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 5 2006, 03:14 PM~6312951
> *not sure if the time listed is eastern or central
> 
> http://www.scifi.com/ghosthunters/
> ...



in the morning!!!? :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 5 2006, 02:18 PM~6312977
> *in the morning!!!? :angry:
> *



I didn't even catch that....let me check


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 5 2006, 02:18 PM~6312977
> *in the morning!!!? :angry:
> *



copied from scifi schedule

08:30 AM GHOST HUNTERS EPISODE 109 
09:30 AM GHOST HUNTERS EPISODE 110 
10:30 AM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) HAUNTED SANATORIUM 
11:30 AM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) GHOSTLY CHILD 
12:30 PM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) HOME OF 3 GHOSTS 
01:30 PM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) GREY LADY HAUNTING 
02:30 PM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) SHADOWY FIGURE 
03:30 PM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) HAUNTED LIGHTHOUSE 
04:30 PM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) OLD JAIL 
05:30 PM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) TOXIC HOUSE 
06:30 PM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) BEST OF 
07:30 PM GHOST HUNTERS (S2 BACK 9) SHINING HOTEL 
*09:00 PM GHOST HUNTERS (SEASON 2.75) TOMBSTONE *

that's the new one......and these are in Eastern timezone


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 5 2006, 03:25 PM~6313023
> *copied from scifi schedule
> 
> 08:30 AM GHOST HUNTERS EPISODE 109
> ...


wut wut... and these are all on the 11th?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 5 2006, 02:26 PM~6313030
> *wut wut... and these are all on the 11th?
> *



yeah re-runs all day.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 01:30 PM~6312671
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 01:05 PM~6312517
> *AMAZON.COM
> 
> or better yet..  check with..
> ...


what about them new elmos :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*BBQ @ My Crib Sat, 6pm-* whenever grandma says ya'll fkrs gotta leave

pm me for address/number...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 5 2006, 03:40 PM~6313129
> *what about them new elmos :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: 

WORTH ASKIN THOUGH.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 12:32 PM~6312677
> *WHO DA HELL CALLED ME FROM Lighting Incorporated ON GULF FRWY??
> *


that might be mike(disturbed)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 03:44 PM~6313159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

aw how cute.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 02:32 PM~6312677
> *WHO DA HELL CALLED ME FROM Lighting Incorporated ON GULF FRWY??
> *


it's your cousin jesse aka snyper99


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2006, 09:15 AM~6311465
> *call the casino gaming office,,ask for mr woods
> *


hell yea its still on. i got a pocket full of money im ready to buy all the pots and send you chumps home broke and sad.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 5 2006, 07:11 AM~6310776
> *For a house on this side like Latin??
> 
> *


hell no i cant afford to live out there. im just broke xray tech. i just stay over here in the ghetto where its safe.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 04:40 PM~6313502
> *hell no i cant afford to live out there. im just broke xray tech.  i just stay over here in the ghetto where its safe.
> *


what game do you all play? texas holdem? let me know so i can hit the atm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 02:40 PM~6313507
> *what game do you all play?  texas holdem?  let me know so i can hit the atm
> *


yea past times weve played tx holdem. i try to get them to play 7 card stud but no one wanted to play...r u game???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 04:43 PM~6313527
> *yea past times weve played tx holdem.  i try to get them to play 7 card stud but no one wanted to play...r u game???
> *


what night?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 02:49 PM~6313591
> *what night?
> *


usualyl friday, check with owner juan stop customs, its his house i dont wanna invite fools over to his house cuz i hate when people do that shit to me. it like offering someone a beer when u didnt drop on it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2006, 04:25 PM~6313395
> *it's your cousin jesse aka snyper99
> *


WHAT DID HE WANT?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 01:32 PM~6312677
> *WHO DA HELL CALLED ME FROM Lighting Incorporated ON GULF FRWY??
> *


huh?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 02:44 PM~6313159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you said you werent going to invite(in your words)those assholes from layitlow?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2006, 03:08 PM~6313282
> *that might be mike(disturbed)
> *


no it was Jesse (snyper99)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Oct 5 2006, 03:06 PM~6313732
> *i thought you said you werent going to invite(in your words)those assholes from layitlow?
> *


big pimp say it aint so


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Oct 5 2006, 05:06 PM~6313732
> *i thought you said you werent going to invite(in your words)those assholes from layitlow?
> *


NAW, THEM ASSHOLES INVITED TOO!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 04:51 PM~6313606
> *usualyl friday, check with owner juan stop customs, its his house i dont wanna invite fools over to his house cuz i hate when people do that shit to me. it like offering someone a beer when u didnt drop on it  :biggrin:
> *


ok. i don't drink or smoke but i do eat


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 05:10 PM~6313768
> *big pimp say it aint so
> *


I'LL GET 6 PACK OF MILLER LITE , JUST FOR YOU.. ALMOST POSITIVE NOBODY WILL DRINK IT TIL YOU SHOW UP.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 05:15 PM~6313813
> *I'LL GET 6 PACK OF MILLER LITE , JUST FOR YOU..  ALMOST POSITIVE NOBODY WILL DRINK IT TIL YOU SHOW UP.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 03:15 PM~6313813
> *I'LL GET 6 PACK OF MILLER LITE , JUST FOR YOU..  ALMOST POSITIVE NOBODY WILL DRINK IT TIL YOU SHOW UP.
> *


6 pack what u tryin to do just make my breath stink. i dont work sunday, get a 18


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

what going on impalastyle


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 02:44 PM~6313159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan let me kno whats up....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 03:43 PM~6313527
> *yea past times weve played tx holdem.  i try to get them to play 7 card stud but no one wanted to play...r u game???
> *


hey ill play any card game u want sucka....u gonna lose like the last 2 times....but hey we need the practice for the big tournament in a couple of weeks..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 5 2006, 06:15 PM~6314200
> *what going on impalastyle
> *



nuthin jus been chillin at the house since about 2:30 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i work saturday 10-6pm big pimp. but ill be that evening to put my sausage on your grill


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 5 2006, 04:17 PM~6314216
> *hey ill play any card game u want sucka....u gonna lose like the last 2 times....but hey we need the practice for the big tournament in a couple of weeks..
> *


who gona lose, the lone dont ever take a loss. i told u fools gambling is an investment. i give a little bit, but later on i get it back


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 05:19 PM~6314231
> *who gona lose, the lone dont ever take a loss. i told u fools gambling is an investment. i give a little bit, but later on i get it back
> *



yup u right about it being an investment.....investment into makin my pockets fatter.....lol


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Oct 5 2006, 05:17 PM~6314217
> *nuthin jus been chillin at the house since about 2:30  :biggrin:
> *


It must be nice to get home at that time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 5 2006, 04:21 PM~6314244
> *yup u right about it being an investment.....investment into makin my pockets fatter.....lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 5 2006, 06:22 PM~6314254
> *It must be nice to get home at that time.
> *




yea, and get paid for a lil more than a full 8 hours  

theres a 66 supersport for sale down the street from my house, its white. it says $2600 :uh: 





i wish i still had my 65


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 05:23 PM~6314261
> *:uh:
> *


just make sure to have ur money ready...i think the buy in should be more..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 5 2006, 04:25 PM~6314274
> *just make sure to have ur money ready...i think the buy in should be more..
> *


you aint talking about 40$ buy-in


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

i want to take my car but not sure cause im unable to bleed the rear brakes cause the bleder screw is stripped,so im not sure,unless i can get that shit fixed saturday morning


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

liv4pedos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



call a ***** sometime :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 5 2006, 06:05 PM~6314128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lone star, said gambling is his "power move"
 



> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Oct 5 2006, 06:31 PM~6314309
> *i want to take my car but not sure cause im unable to bleed the rear brakes cause the bleder screw is stripped,so im not sure,unless i can get that shit fixed saturday morning
> *


fk back brakes.. disconnect em!! thats gangsta!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

ill just probally roll like that,i dont think anything will happen


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

ill just probally roll like that,i dont think anything will happen


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi miss ya'll! just wanted to say hi 
What's up with that BBQ
Shit I wanna go!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 5 2006, 06:07 PM~6314922
> *Hi miss ya'll! just wanted to say hi
> What's up with that BBQ
> Shit I wanna go!!
> *


no.. ur not welcome


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2006, 05:31 PM~6314305
> *you aint talking about 40$ buy-in
> *


damn u only talkin about $40....i was thinking a $100


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 5 2006, 10:31 PM~6315869
> *damn u only talkin about $40....i was thinking a $100
> *


DAMN..YA'LL SOME BALLAS


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone know this chick? said she knew half of you ballers

http://a.im.craigslist.org/AR/3g/y77RX1tzY...eSInDynha50.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Oct 5 2006, 06:31 PM~6314309
> *i want to take my car but not sure cause im unable to bleed the rear brakes cause the bleder screw is stripped,so im not sure,unless i can get that shit fixed saturday morning
> *


just buy a new cylinder


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2006, 09:00 PM~6315280
> *no.. ur not welcome
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 6 2006, 07:41 AM~6317430
> *
> *


sell me them rims fool. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 6 2006, 07:52 AM~6317447
> *no
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 5 2006, 08:31 PM~6315869
> *damn u only talkin about $40....i was thinking a $100
> *


well whats up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 5 2006, 08:31 PM~6315869
> *damn u only talkin about $40....i was thinking a $100
> *


well whats up?????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ballers!  :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man u know jp aint talking about spending more than 25 dollars a night, any night


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 04:15 PM~6313813
> *I'LL GET 6 PACK OF MILLER LITE , JUST FOR YOU..  ALMOST POSITIVE NOBODY WILL DRINK IT TIL YOU SHOW UP.
> *


aint nothing wrong with miller lite!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 6 2006, 06:28 AM~6317571
> *aint nothing wrong with miller lite!
> *


tell em again


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2006, 07:30 AM~6317576
> *tell em again
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2006, 06:30 AM~6317576
> *tell em again
> *


more like aquafina lite


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 6 2006, 08:28 AM~6317571
> *aint nothing wrong with miller lite!
> *


YOU MIGHT AS WELL DRINK PISS COLORED WATER :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 6 2006, 06:43 AM~6317644
> *more like aquafina lite
> *


r u ready to lose. big daddy needs to pay his cell phone bill


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 6 2006, 07:29 AM~6317404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

you even coming? if not, hush.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2006, 06:46 AM~6317654
> *r u ready to lose. big daddy needs to pay his cell phone bill
> *


whatever ur heart desires,,lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 6 2006, 08:48 AM~6317657
> *yup, see how i left it!!
> 
> you even coming?  if not, hush.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 6 2006, 06:48 AM~6317659
> *whatever ur heart desires,,lol
> *


u got all day to make atm runs, since youre off :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 5 2006, 03:44 PM~6313159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 6 2006, 08:59 AM~6317685
> *
> *


what you cooking and no sausage jokes since i don't play that homosexual shit.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2006, 09:01 AM~6317692
> *what you cooking and no sausage jokes since i don't play that homosexual shit.
> *


FAJITAS/SAUSAGE/CHICKEN...


MAYBE BRISKETT.. BUT FOR THAT I'D HAVE TO START COOKING EARLY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about boudan balls


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2006, 07:44 AM~6317649
> *YOU MIGHT AS WELL DRINK PISS COLORED WATER  :biggrin:
> *


if i wanted to drink piss than id drink budweiser.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 6 2006, 09:02 AM~6317698
> *FAJITAS/SAUSAGE/CHICKEN...
> MAYBE BRISKETT.. BUT FOR THAT I'D HAVE TO START COOKING EARLY.
> *


Damn, if i didn't have to spin that night i'd be there. do it again next weekend and i'll drop $30 on it. My bad, I'll be busy every weekend til New Years. dj'ing


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 6 2006, 07:48 AM~6317657
> *:uh:
> 
> you even coming?  if not, hush.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2006, 07:06 AM~6317712
> *Damn, if i didn't have to spin that night i'd be there.  do it again next weekend and i'll drop $30 on it.  My bad, I'll be busy every weekend til New Years.  dj'ing
> *


damn ,hustler.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2006, 09:07 AM~6317718
> *damn ,hustler.
> *


 :dunno: I don't like showing up to places w/o hooking something up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 6 2006, 08:28 AM~6317571
> *aint nothing wrong with miller lite!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone happen to have the s.l.a.b. cds? I think someone stole mine. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 6 2006, 09:35 AM~6317854
> *
> *


you wouldn't know about that country folk


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99+Oct 5 2006, 04:06 PM~6313732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's up Dena, where you been? :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 6 2006, 09:45 AM~6317901
> *:0
> what's up Dena, where you been?  :wave:
> *


sup girl ... been real busy lately ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 6 2006, 08:55 AM~6317949
> *sup girl ... been real busy lately ...
> *



hope you have been busy for [name dispute] 


Can't wait to see your cadi 

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 6 2006, 09:59 AM~6317963
> *hope you have been busy for [name dispute]
> Can't wait to see your cadi
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2006, 08:32 AM~6317844
> *Anyone happen to have the  s.l.a.b. cds?  I think someone stole mine.  :angry:
> *


which ones, i may find some


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 6 2006, 10:05 AM~6317993
> *which ones, i may find some
> *


vol 1-4 and whatever else came out after those.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 6 2006, 09:59 AM~6317963
> *hope you have been busy for [name dispute]
> Can't wait to see your cadi
> 
> ...


DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 6 2006, 09:46 AM~6318131
> *DONT HOLD YOUR BREATH.
> *



you've seen it haven't you, I remember you saying something once before about being the only one in houston that's seen it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 6 2006, 11:56 AM~6318559
> *you've seen it haven't you, I remember you saying something once before about being the only one in houston that's seen it
> *


NOPE.. I SAID ONLY PEOPLE THAT SUPPOSIDLY SAW IT.. WERE PEOPLE IN TRAFFIC ON 288 WHEN SHE TAKES IT TO WORK.. 

:scrutinize:

OH, AND MAYBE FIRE DEPT WHEN IT CAUGHT FIRE ON WAY TO SUPERSHOW..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 6 2006, 11:58 AM~6318575
> *NOPE..  I SAID ONLY PEOPLE THAT SUPPOSIDLY SAW IT.. WERE PEOPLE IN TRAFFIC ON 288 WHEN SHE TAKES IT TO WORK..
> 
> :scrutinize:
> ...


nice red x


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2006, 12:09 PM~6318674
> *nice red x
> *


RIGHT CLICK AND "SHOW PIC"


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 6 2006, 10:58 AM~6318575
> *NOPE..  I SAID ONLY PEOPLE THAT SUPPOSIDLY SAW IT.. WERE PEOPLE IN TRAFFIC ON 288 WHEN SHE TAKES IT TO WORK..
> 
> :scrutinize:
> ...



oh sorry I misunderstood........it happens


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 6 2006, 12:13 PM~6318704
> *RIGHT CLICK AND "SHOW PIC"
> *


nah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2006, 06:51 AM~6317665
> *u got all day to make atm runs, since youre off  :uh:
> *


If i remember correctly it was somebody else who had to make that late night ATM run


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

That new SPM does jam, "something about Mary" :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Oct 6 2006, 12:55 PM~6318874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FK A SPM


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

IS IT 2:30 YET?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

148PM


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NOW?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

2:04pm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2:10PM


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

My dog woke me up at 2:50am... :angry: :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

why does latins shit look fuzzythis is the one form yesterday...









anaconda sighting from today... this that mother fucker who tried to kill ice cube and j-lo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angry: 






























:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


ahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaahahahhahhahhaha









































ha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hmm?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2006, 02:13 PM~6319192
> *why does latins shit look fuzzythis is the one form yesterday...
> 
> 
> ...


JAYSOOSS!!! WHO'S SHIT IS THAT??? :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: 














:ugh: :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunno who shit that is.. it was a mysterious number


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is there anything going on this weekend in houston. what clubs get good on saturday nigths i finally get to go home for a couple of days


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 6 2006, 10:55 AM~6318874
> *If i remember correctly it was somebody else who had to make that late night ATM run
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2006, 02:29 PM~6319262
> *JAYSOOSS!!!  WHO'S SHIT IS THAT???  :burn:
> *


ME DAS ASCO BUEY!! YA NO ME MANDAS ESAS PINCHES FOTOS COCHINOS!! :twak: GROSERO!!! :barf: :barf: LOL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2006, 09:18 AM~6318037
> *vol 1-4 and whatever else came out after those.
> *


this is all i could find



SLAB Interstate Glidders

SLAB Trunk Action

SLAB Underground 4 Life Volume 2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 6 2006, 04:03 PM~6320414
> *this is all i could find
> 
> SLAB Interstate Glidders
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

hey danny,should i bring my tejano cds?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Oct 6 2006, 07:20 PM~6320753
> *hey danny,should i bring my tejano cds?
> *


LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME..IF U EXPECT TO EAT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 6 2006, 06:03 PM~6320414
> *this is all i could find
> 
> SLAB Interstate Glidders
> ...


cuanto for copies?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 7 2006, 01:04 AM~6322567
> *LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME..IF U EXPECT TO EAT.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 7 2006, 12:04 AM~6322567
> *LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME..IF U EXPECT TO EAT.
> *


you prefer i bring some mallate music?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Oct 7 2006, 07:11 AM~6323329
> *you prefer i bring some mallate music?
> *


if that's the case they better have 40 oz.'s


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

can i make one suggestion,if your gonna play that moyo music at least play some old school shit,cause this new stuff sucks ass







oh yeah,can i get a reserved spot in the driveway to park my car if i can take it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Oct 7 2006, 07:26 AM~6323347
> *can i make one suggestion,if your gonna play that moyo music at least play some old school shit,cause this new stuff sucks ass
> oh yeah,can i get a reserved spot in the driveway to park my car if i can take it?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99+Oct 7 2006, 07:11 AM~6323329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONSIDER IT DONE..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just payed my cell phone bill this month. thanks for the donations fellas it was put to good use. thanks mr 60/40


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2006, 10:28 AM~6323648
> *just payed my cell phone bill this month. thanks for the donations fellas it was put to good use.  thanks mr 60/40
> *


YOUR WELCOME MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so who took home the bank and what game was played?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2006, 10:34 AM~6323672
> *so who took home the bank and what game was played?
> *


LONE STAR PULLED OUT HIS 9..AND ROBBED THE GAME.. SAID IF WE TALKED TO COPS.. WE WERE DEAD MEN..

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 7 2006, 10:40 AM~6323696
> *LONE STAR PULLED OUT HIS 9..AND ROBBED THE GAME..  SAID IF  WE TALKED TO COPS..  WE WERE DEAD MEN..
> 
> :uh:
> *


I use my gambling money on an engine hoist and engine stand.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2006, 08:28 AM~6323648
> *just payed my cell phone bill this month. thanks for the donations fellas it was put to good use.  thanks mr 60/40
> *


greedy bastard


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 7 2006, 09:34 AM~6323672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and doubled it easy!

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi you guys and to take care!! Much love


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 8 2006, 12:28 AM~6326818
> *Just wanted to say hi you guys and to take care!! Much love
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 7 2006, 10:28 PM~6326818
> *Just wanted to say hi you guys and to take care!! Much love
> *


hush :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2006, 10:43 AM~6323707
> *I use my gambling money on an engine hoist and engine stand.
> *



Im gonna need something like that... soon.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

vegas update so far shorty has 3 wins and they have all been record breakers


ranger with 90"

lolos luxury sport with i believe 76 or 77

62 impala with 80"

and he is fixn to hop the mazda.............................  


houston puttin it down in sin city... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

something to make the haters hate houston even more


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

and he just took the radical hop as well with 156"................  houston we have a problem.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 8 2006, 12:29 PM~6328722
> *vegas update so far shorty has 3 wins and they have all been record breakers
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HATERS AINT GONNA LIKE THAT... 


SHORTY GONNA LEAVE ANY TROPHYS FOR ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

JP.. COME OVER.. AND BRING DRILL AND BITS! AND GET READY TO GET DIRTY.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so, whats all this majestics/RO both claiming club of year? and didnt any houston people take laptops with em? i wanna see pics dammit. 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 01:32 PM~6328742
> *something to make the haters hate houston even more
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup losers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2006, 08:25 AM~6333094
> *sup losers
> *


sup puzzy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 9 2006, 09:05 AM~6333225
> *sup puzzy
> *


:ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Keep it cool guys just wanted to say hi and to have a great day at work....well for those who do work lol!!! laterz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

well just got back in side from a long building evac....looks like some kids came into building and set the restroom on fire.................................crazy ass shit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemaker delinquents....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yep......So WHO WON CLUB OF THE YEAR?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 9 2006, 11:33 AM~6334095
> *well just got back in side from a long building evac....looks like some kids came into building and set the restroom on fire.................................crazy ass shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Pete, what's up? :wave:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

you guys sure are quiet today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 9 2006, 02:04 PM~6334470
> *yep......So WHO WON CLUB OF THE YEAR?
> *


NBL


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 9 2006, 01:36 PM~6334591
> *NBL
> *


got them fools runnin scared hno: , we on the come up


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 9 2006, 01:04 PM~6334700
> *got them fools runnin scared hno: , we on the come up
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 9 2006, 02:04 PM~6334470
> *yep......So WHO WON CLUB OF THE YEAR?
> *


The big M


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

brian a.k.a. liv4pedos called me today to let me know he won the chorizo eating contest at the aftershow party :ugh: 

he said the secret is 'how you take it in' whatever that means


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Does Brian Know who won club of the Year?

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 9 2006, 07:34 PM~6336501
> *Does Brian Know who won club of the Year?
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: look up


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 9 2006, 07:10 PM~6336334
> *The big M
> *


I thought RO got it..... :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

RO GOT THE PARTICPATION AWARD
MAJESTICS GOT OUTSTANDING CLUB OF THE YEAR.

WHATEVER THAT MEANS


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2006, 09:24 PM~6336795
> *RO GOT THE PARTICPATION AWARD
> MAJESTICS GOT OUTSTANDING CLUB OF THE YEAR.
> 
> ...


I think that LRM was scared to say who really won club of the year, thats why they made two separate awards. Props to both clubs :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ANYBODY HAVE PICS FROM THE SHOW THAT WENT....?*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=290977&st=840


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*some pics from vegas....*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

remember the school bus fights!?

http://www.local6.com/video/10034322/index.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Oct 9 2006, 08:27 PM~6336487
> *brian a.k.a. liv4pedos called me today to let me know he won the chorizo eating contest at the aftershow party :ugh:
> 
> he said the secret is 'how you take it in' whatever that means
> *


ay buey!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Oct 9 2006, 07:27 PM~6336487
> *brian a.k.a. liv4pedos called me today to let me know he won the chorizo eating contest at the aftershow party :ugh:
> 
> he said the secret is 'how you take it in' whatever that means
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 

*SCOTT PETERSON'S JAILHOUSE BEATING*
Wednesday October 4, 2006

By PATRICIA SHIPP

In a shocking murder attempt, Scott Peterson has been savagely beaten by fellow inmates at California's notorious San Quentin State Prison, The ENQUIRER has learned exclusively.

The badly bloodied killer was rushed to the prison hospital, where he was stitched up — and then broke down in tears, reveal sources.

The 34-year-old fertilizer salesman — convicted of the brutal murders of his 8-months-pregnant wife Laci and unborn baby Conner — was ambushed on Sept. 21.

Guards were returning the handcuffed death row inmate to his cell when vengeance struck with a fury.

"Scott was literally beaten to a pulp while his hands were handcuffed behind his back," revealed a source.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 06:34 AM~6338886
> *:0  :0
> 
> SCOTT PETERSON'S JAILHOUSE BEATING
> ...


the enquirer :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2006, 08:46 AM~6338938
> *the enquirer  :uh:
> *


you know he was the kid that always had his homework done on time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 08:55 AM~6338972
> *you know he was the kid that always had his homework done on time.
> *



me? unfortunately no. I passed all my classes mostly cause I passed all the tests...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dropped out of school to start hustlin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 08:58 AM~6338980
> *me? unfortunately no.  I passed all my classes mostly cause I passed all the tests...
> *


AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 09:01 AM~6338994
> *:thumbsup:
> *


btw who won Lowrider Car Club of the year??? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 07:04 AM~6339004
> *btw who won Lowrider Car Club of the year???  :dunno:
> *


some car named gorilla mexican or someshit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2006, 09:04 AM~6339007
> *some car named gorilla mexican or someshit
> *


that narrows it down, thanks :ugh: pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2006, 09:06 AM~6339018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a nice monte. is it from training day?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my bad i thought u meant car of the year but lowrider club of the year when to majestics. a lowrider club :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2006, 09:08 AM~6339022
> *my bad i thought u meant car of the year but lowrider club of the year when to majestics. a lowrider club  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2006, 09:08 AM~6339022
> *my bad i thought u meant car of the year but lowrider club of the year when to majestics. a lowrider club  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 09:10 AM~6339031
> *link?
> *


www.AwardsEarnedNotBought.com/namean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 09:16 AM~6339067
> *www.AwardsEarnedNotBought.com/namean
> *


http://www.gracias.com/forums/


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 09:24 AM~6339102
> *http://www.gracias.com/forums/
> *



broken linky? took me to gracias.com... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 09:25 AM~6339113
> *broken linky? took me to gracias.com...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Latin, remember the town we went through on the way back, Bellville?

Here is a pic of a hanging that took place there...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 09:30 AM~6339138
> *Latin, remember the town we went through on the way back, Bellville?
> 
> Here is a pic of a hanging that took place there...
> ...


hey i caught the repeat of that show that came on saturday. did you order the dvd?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 09:32 AM~6339150
> *hey i caught the repeat of that show that came on saturday.  did you order the dvd?
> *



what you think? 

Not yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 09:34 AM~6339157
> *what you think?
> 
> Not yet.
> *


same here. pinche rangers = :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 09:38 AM~6339170
> *same here.  pinche rangers = :thumbsdown:
> *



AGREED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

the b2200 went to a homeboys casa for some work (paint-engine-suspension)

anyone have old school pics of b2200's from back in the days (1988-1993) for reference?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Dualhex02*, sixty8imp



:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 09:55 AM~6339258
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dualhex02, sixty8imp
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone interested in going to HUSH on Oct 21st? Getting on the list gets you in for free and on the 1st and 2nd floors. Buying a VIP PASS gets you all the way to the 3rd & 4th floors with open bottles at tables, so pretty much all you can drink. :biggrin: Its being put together by ClubZone Houston and myself, being part of Atmosphere are bringing some entertainment. That Saturday will be 21 and up so if you can and are interested hit me up at [email protected] for info.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 08:55 AM~6339258
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dualhex02, sixty8imp
> :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah its me...I been MIA and I think I even ended up on a milk carton or two around here :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Spam!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Dualhex, I might be able to go. Down the street from the crib.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 09:02 AM~6339302
> *Spam!
> *


I call it networking, but see it as you wish. :uh: Just wanted to get some of the peeps on here to come out and hang out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 09:58 AM~6339272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nah, clubs are overrated in houston.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 10:05 AM~6339321
> *I call it networking, but see it as you wish. :uh:  Just wanted to get some of the peeps on here to come out and hang out.
> *



AYE AYE CAPITAN!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Is anyone going to the Gamepoint Carshow in SA this sunday? I need someone to record the bikini contest. Hope it's like last year. Just wit more girls.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

yallpostwhoresgetalife


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

anywhere wit fine chicks is :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 09:05 AM~6339322
> *nah, clubs are overrated in houston.
> *


yeah they are...but I havent been out so much in my life....in the past month I been to Crome, Corridor, Gatsby, Copa Cabana, and Havana. Been staying away from the common places like ToC and Drink etc.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 10 2006, 10:08 AM~6339340
> *yallpostwhoresgetalife
> *


AGREE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 10:11 AM~6339358
> *AGREE
> *


noted


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 10 2006, 09:09 AM~6339344
> *anywhere wit fine chicks is  :thumbsup:
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 10 2006, 09:11 AM~6339358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dually noted and reminded why I dont bother f'ing with this board anymore. Peace!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 09:13 AM~6339365
> *I agree  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


All eatable. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 10 2006, 09:16 AM~6339375
> *All eatable.  :biggrin:
> *


I concur....you should roll out sometime.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 09:19 AM~6339389
> *I concur....you should roll out sometime.
> *


I'll go to Hush for sure then. Sign me up. Should I take some chicks or are you gonna supply them?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Big Pimpin!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 10 2006, 09:23 AM~6339403
> *I'll go to Hush for sure then. Sign me up. Should I take some chicks or are you gonna supply them?
> *


no soy pimp...there will be some there but if everyone brought a six pack, the world would be a better place. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 08:58 AM~6339272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like fun. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 10:19 AM~6339389
> *I concur....you should roll out sometime.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU O' SHARP DRESSING MUTHER FK'R YOU!

LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 09:26 AM~6339422
> *YOU O' SHARP DRESSING MUTHER FK'R YOU!
> 
> LOL
> *


its all perception...  gotta look "the part"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 10:28 AM~6339433
> *its all perception...   gotta look "the part"
> *


oh i know..

but what u know about gold silk shirt.. gold sox and royal blue gators!! you'd have never kept up with me!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 09:30 AM~6339448
> *oh i know..
> 
> but what u know about gold silk shirt..  gold sox and royal blue gators!!  you'd have never kept up with me!
> ...


 :0 I been outpimped!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

juan call me homie....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

soon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 10:33 AM~6339464
> *:0 I been outpimped!!!
> *


dont feel bad.. im retired.. my pimp suits are hanging in playa hall of fame.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 10:14 AM~6339369
> *Dually noted and reminded why I dont bother f'ing with this board anymore.  Peace!
> *


we're just playing man


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats gong on Hex?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 10:38 AM~6339490
> *we're just playing man
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 10 2006, 08:34 AM~6339475
> *juan call me homie....
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Man the weather sucks here!! Is it raining in Houston?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 09:38 AM~6339490
> *we're just playing man
> *


Of course, I know, its not like anyone ever received a warm reception on here. I just thought I'd share info about a fun night out...wasnt trying to "spam". Next time I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 11:09 AM~6339584
> *Of course, I know, its not like anyone ever received a warm reception on here. I just thought I'd share info about a fun night out...wasnt trying to "spam".  Next time I'll keep it to myself.
> *


looks like the chicks are :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 10 2006, 09:49 AM~6339502
> *Whats gong on Hex?
> *


Wassup baller...thats right get busy and make some calls... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 10 2006, 11:08 AM~6339581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT WARM RECEPTION.. DJLATIN GAVE ME HUG AND SAID HE LOVED ME.. 

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So what's going down this weekend?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 11:20 AM~6339643
> *I GOT WARM RECEPTION..  DJLATIN GAVE ME HUG AND SAID HE LOVED ME..
> 
> :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 11:20 AM~6339643
> *NOT YET..BUT THERES 80% CHANCE
> I GOT WARM RECEPTION..  DJLATIN GAVE ME HUG AND SAID HE LOVED ME..
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 11:23 AM~6339663
> *
> *


don't get jealous :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn! I think its time to close down this topic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 11:24 AM~6339672
> *damn! I think its time to close down this topic!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 10 2006, 10:20 AM~6339643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 10 2006, 11:29 AM~6339695
> *:uh:
> *


AGREE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 10 2006, 11:40 AM~6339749
> *That was the forecast this morning 80% chance of rains....ended up being a tornado warning.....
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 10:41 AM~6339755
> *:angry:
> *



just giving ya'll a heads up on the weather.....not sure if it's going towards houston or not.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 11:24 AM~6339672
> *damn! I think its time to close down this topic!!!!!!!!!
> *


my bad.. i didnt know ya'll had a thing.. dont wanna be a home wrecka..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 11:44 AM~6339774
> *my bad..  i didnt know ya'll had a thing..  dont wanna be a home wrecka..
> *



so youre saying yall had a thing... :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 11:44 AM~6339774
> *my bad..  i didnt know ya'll had a thing..  dont wanna be a home wrecka..
> *


No mames Montrose butt rapist :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 11:46 AM~6339789
> *so youre saying yall had a thing...  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


naw, i turned em down.. told em he was barking up wrong tree.. cause i like da ladies.. esp like hrny that dont wear chonies.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 11:48 AM~6339809
> *naw, i turned em down..  told em he was barking up wrong tree.. cause i like da ladies..  esp like hrny that dont wear chonies.
> *



ay te hablan en el RO topic... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 11:49 AM~6339824
> *ay te hablan en el RO topic...  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 11:49 AM~6339824
> *ay te hablan en el RO topic...  :0
> *


lol.. i know.. kind of expected that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 11:50 AM~6339836
> *lol.. i know..  kind of expected that.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 10:48 AM~6339809
> *naw, i turned em down..  told em he was barking up wrong tree.. cause i like da ladies..  esp like hrny that dont wear chonies.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NOW THE RAIN CAME.  

better hope my regal don't go under water this time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 12:36 PM~6340105
> *NOW THE RAIN CAME.
> 
> better hope my regal don't go under water this time.
> *



Been working on the 64... I have burns on my forearms from the damn Aircraft paint stripper.... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 12:38 PM~6340110
> *Been working on the 64... I have burns on my forearms from the damn Aircraft paint stripper....  :angry:
> *


PICS?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 12:43 PM~6340142
> *PICS?
> *



Ill post some up tomorrow... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 12:38 PM~6340110
> *Been working on the 64... I have burns on my forearms from the damn Aircraft paint stripper....  :angry:
> *


your suppose to put it on the car. just lil FYI..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 12:48 PM~6340167
> *your suppose to put it on the car.  just lil FYI..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 11:36 AM~6340105
> *NOW THE RAIN CAME.
> 
> better hope my regal don't go under water this time.
> *



told'ya


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *ALAC*, sixty8imp


Rain is really coming down now!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

It was pretty bad here, they had kids in the school hallways during the warning....sun is shining bright now....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 10 2006, 01:15 PM~6340260
> *It was pretty bad here, they had kids in the school hallways during the warning....sun is shining bright now....
> *


  then


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

more like

:ugh: hno: :worship: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

we watched The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada 


it sucks!!!


watched Grandma's boy

SUCKED!!!

anyone know of any GOOD movies that have been released on DVD

no porn please :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.pentagonstrike.co.uk/flash.htm#Main


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 10 2006, 01:29 PM~6340286
> *we watched The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada
> it sucks!!!
> watched Grandma's boy
> ...


Riding Miss Daisy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 10 2006, 01:29 PM~6340286
> *we watched The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada
> it sucks!!!
> watched Grandma's boy
> ...



I really liked the three burials!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 10 2006, 01:02 PM~6340223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAIST DEEP comes out today.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 10 2006, 01:29 PM~6340288
> *http://www.pentagonstrike.co.uk/flash.htm#Main
> *



not again... wait.









ok, Im ready.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 12:32 PM~6340298
> *I really liked the three burials!!!
> *



not me, you know how pissed I'd be if I went through all that $hit for a friend only to find out he was lying his ass off?!?!?!? I've always like Tommy Lee Jones but not in that movie, or any other character in it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 01:34 PM~6340307
> *not again... wait.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 01:34 PM~6340307
> *not again... wait.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 11:34 AM~6340307
> *not again... wait.
> 
> 
> ...


Conspiracy Theory :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 10 2006, 12:33 PM~6340304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 10 2006, 01:34 PM~6340309
> *not me, you know how pissed I'd be if I went through all that $hit for a friend only to find out he was lying his ass off?!?!?!?  I've always like Tommy Lee Jones but not in that movie, or any other character in it
> *



thats what I liked, that it was not anything you would of expected... :roflmao: 

old Malqui was getting eaten by them ants and maggots... fool said he pumped him full of antifreeze!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*NEW PRICE*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6339355

KrazyToyz, you going to go through a lot of headaches and stress on this site trying to sell anything.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 01:38 PM~6340340
> *NEW PRICE
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6339355
> ...



agreed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know where in town, i can score some old skoo whino shoes??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

if any of you all suckas watch the news at night you'd know what is up with the weather.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 01:40 PM~6340351
> *anybody know where in town, i can score some old skoo whino shoes??
> *


wal-mart in austin has them


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 01:41 PM~6340353
> *if any of you all suckas watch the news at night you'd know what is up with the weather.
> *


I watch the morning news... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im soak and wet!!! the fkin power at the restaurant me and my friend went to went out. now im freezing.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 12:38 PM~6340334
> *thats what I liked, that it was not anything you would of expected...  :roflmao:
> 
> old Malqui was getting eaten by them ants and maggots... fool said he pumped him full of antifreeze!!!
> *



yeah that part was funny (kind of) and where the old man was like can you do me a favor?

sure anything


shoot me.

I think I giggled at that one.

still didn't like the movie though


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 12:51 PM~6340404
> *im soak and wet!!! the fkin power at the restaurant me and my friend went to went out. now im freezing.
> *



:0 we ordered pizza here, no one wanted to leave for lunch


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 10 2006, 01:52 PM~6340415
> *yeah that part was funny (kind of) and where the old man was like can you do me a favor?
> 
> sure anything
> ...



that was pretty sad. the old man said My son just stopped coming.... can you kill me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 12:38 PM~6340340
> *NEW PRICE
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6339355
> ...


nice bike. i would get one but theyre too dangerous.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 01:51 PM~6340404
> *im soak and wet!!! the fkin power at the restaurant me and my friend went to went out. now im freezing.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 10 2006, 12:54 PM~6340424
> *:0 we ordered pizza here, no one wanted to leave for lunch
> *


thats what we usually do here but i had to meet my friend and get something from her.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 12:54 PM~6340428
> *that was pretty sad. the old man said My son just stopped coming.... can you kill me.
> *



sad? funny? whatever, same thing :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 01:51 PM~6340404
> *im soak and wet!!! the fkin power at the restaurant me and my friend went to went out. now im freezing.
> *


pics of the t.h.o.'s!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 10:19 AM~6339389
> *I concur....you should roll out sometime.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a club where you have to have spikey hair to attend, just asken?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 10 2006, 02:18 PM~6340518
> *Is that a club where you have to have spikey hair to attend, just asken?
> *


If it is, we both can't go. :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 01:17 PM~6340514
> *pics of the t.h.o.'s!!!
> *


 :around: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 10 2006, 01:41 PM~6340353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT U GET FOR NOT WEARING CHONIES.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 10 2006, 01:18 PM~6340518
> *Is that a club where you have to have spikey hair to attend, just asken?
> *


naw but you prolly wanna leave yo grills at the crib. :uh: I dunno...why do all the people that have hair shave that shit off and the ones growing bald do the comb overs?!? I am going to enjoy my cabello while its still grows on my head, so if I wanna spike it, slick , dye it or whatever, it shouldnt matter just dont be jealous. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 01:30 PM~6340578
> *THATS WHAT U GET FOR NOT WEARING CHONIES.
> *


hush your mouth! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 03:03 PM~6340716
> *naw but you prolly wanna leave yo grills at the crib.  :uh:  I dunno...why do all the people that have hair shave that shit off and the ones growing bald do the comb overs?!?  I am going to enjoy my cabello while its still grows on my head, so if I wanna spike it, slick , dye it or whatever, it shouldnt matter just dont be jealous. :biggrin:
> *



Guess that leaves me out... :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 03:03 PM~6340716
> *naw but you prolly wanna leave yo grills at the crib.  :uh:  I dunno...why do all the people that have hair shave that shit off and the ones growing bald do the comb overs?!?  I am going to enjoy my cabello while its still grows on my head, so if I wanna spike it, slick , dye it or whatever, it shouldnt matter just dont be jealous. :biggrin:
> *


i still have hair but cut it all off due to the round island on the back that is real thin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 03:03 PM~6340716
> *naw but you prolly wanna leave yo grills at the crib.  :uh:  I dunno...why do all the people that have hair shave that shit off and the ones growing bald do the comb overs?!?  I am going to enjoy my cabello while its still grows on my head, so if I wanna spike it, slick , dye it or whatever, it shouldnt matter just dont be jealous. :biggrin:
> *


MY SHAVED HEAD IS DEAD SEXY!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 02:03 PM~6340716
> *naw but you prolly wanna leave yo grills at the crib.  :uh:  I dunno...why do all the people that have hair shave that shit off and the ones growing bald do the comb overs?!?  I am going to enjoy my cabello while its still grows on my head, so if I wanna spike it, slick , dye it or whatever, it shouldnt matter just dont be jealous. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: 

i like my sons hair to be able to have it styled too but his dad shaved it all off two weekends ago. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 10 2006, 02:08 PM~6340728
> *Guess that leaves me out...  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 10 2006, 02:11 PM~6340737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different strokes for different folks. I will keep my hair until I HAVE to shave it. So dont knock the hair. :uh: :biggrin: I plan on putting some red in it soon :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 02:11 PM~6340737
> *i still have hair but cut it all off due to the round island on the back that is real thin.
> *


alot of females appreciate you doing that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2006, 02:45 PM~6340851
> *Different strokes for different folks. I will keep my hair until I HAVE to shave it.  So dont knock the hair. :uh:  :biggrin:  I plan on putting some red in it soon  :0
> *


my lil sis wants to do that. where do you get it done cause where ive taken her before its only lasted a couple of weeks and starts fading out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 03:47 PM~6340857
> *alot of females appreciate you doing that.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 03:48 PM~6340863
> *my lil sis wants to do that. where do you get it done cause where ive taken her before its only lasted a couple of weeks and starts fading out.
> *


CHECK WITH JUAN STOP CUSTOMS.. THING HE EXPANDING INTO HAIR..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 03:57 PM~6340920
> *CHECK WITH JUAN STOP CUSTOMS.. THING HE EXPANDING INTO HAIR..
> *


link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 03:47 PM~6340857
> *alot of females appreciate you doing that.
> *


FEMALES I KNOW..APPRECIATE ALOT OF THINGS..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2006, 02:56 PM~6340917
> *
> *


the comb over and all those other hair styles guys do to "try" to hide their thinning hair or balding head is not cute. :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 02:57 PM~6340920
> *CHECK WITH JUAN STOP CUSTOMS.. THING HE EXPANDING INTO HAIR..
> *


oh ok thanks. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 02:57 PM~6340929
> *FEMALES I KNOW..APPRECIATE ALOT OF THINGS..
> 
> 
> *


like a man with a job, his own car, and his own place??? :uh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 04:04 PM~6340989
> *like a man with a job, his own car, , and his own place???  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 03:07 PM~6341013
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 04:09 PM~6341028
> *  :cheesy:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I ASKIN ME OUT? 

IF SO.. OK..BUT NO FREAKY STUFF ON 1ST DATE... 

I WANNA GO SEE CHAINSAW MASACRE.. YOU CAN HOLD ME DURING SKURRY PARTS...

hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 10 2006, 03:11 PM~6341044
> *I ASKIN ME OUT?
> 
> IF SO..  OK..BUT NO FREAKY STUFF ON 1ST DATE...
> ...


 :roflmao: 

you are a dayum fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 04:16 PM~6341085
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you are a dayum fool. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN.. OK OK.. I WONT MAKE YOU PAY.. IT'LL BE ON ME.. EVEN LET YOU GET EXTRA BUTTER ON YOUR POPCORN.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 06:40 AM~6345280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cuanto? i use to rock the payless winos


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Remember this?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2611394

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 07:29 AM~6345339
> *Remember this?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2611394
> ...


no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 06:29 AM~6345339
> *Remember this?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2611394
> ...


Yup I am in some of them wearing my prison escapee orange sweater. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 11 2006, 08:34 AM~6345487
> *Yup I am in some of them wearing my prison escapee orange sweater. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



I SEE YOU BACK THERE SNAPPING THEM PICS!!!! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2611405


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 07:35 AM~6345493
> *I SEE YOU BACK THERE SNAPPING THEM PICS!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2611405
> *


Yup..me fatter, hairier and all bearded.  back when we all used to go to McGregor. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 11 2006, 08:38 AM~6345498
> *Yup..me fatter, hairier and all bearded.    back when we all used to go to McGregor. :biggrin:
> *


did people just stop going or did someone (cops) ban the hangout?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 09:11 AM~6345674
> *did people just stop going or did someone (cops) ban the hangout?
> *



Guess people got bored of going... I didnt hear anything about the cops. :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2006, 03:40 PM~6340818
> *:roflmao:   :biggrin:
> 
> i like my sons hair to be able to have it styled too but his dad shaved it all off two weekends ago.  :angry:
> *


 no he didn't!!!  no more "Sonic" ....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 08:12 AM~6345679
> *Guess people got bored of going... I didnt hear anything about the cops.  :dunno:
> *


all of a sudden there were many other things going on on sunday, or the wetaher wasnt all that great, and the last time I tried, the parking lot or the whole park was being remodeled.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 11 2006, 09:22 AM~6345701
> *all of a sudden there were many other things going on on sunday, or the wetaher wasnt all that great, and the last time I tried, the parking lot or the whole park was being remodeled.
> *



Yup.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 10 2006, 02:40 PM~6340818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 10 2006, 03:11 PM~6341044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ellie don't forget ghost hunters tonight on scifi......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 11 2006, 09:27 AM~6345714
> *we keep a tight fade on alex, I never liked long hair on him, tried growing it out but he looked like a rottweiler pup from the back.....hahaha :biggrin:
> I AGREE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



Thanks for reminding me! I had forgotten already. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 08:28 AM~6345717
> *Thanks for reminding me! I had forgotten already.  :biggrin:
> *



no problem, here's a clip from last season

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=786537387


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 09:12 AM~6345679
> *Guess people got bored of going... I didnt hear anything about the cops.  :dunno:
> *


i was asking a question


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 11 2006, 09:27 AM~6345714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nerds


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 06:29 AM~6345339
> *Remember this?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2611394
> ...


That was before this topic turned into a complete bullshit fest.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 09:30 AM~6345725
> *i was asking a question
> *



AND THEN?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 08:32 AM~6345728
> *oh gawd
> 
> nerds
> *


 :uh: so I guess you won't be tuning in?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*The Birth of the Regal 
The Regal (as we know and love it) was introduced in 1978 as Buick’s entry in the intermediate category. The nameplate hearkens back to 1973, but those early cars are radically different from the newer ones discussed here. It was introduced as an A-body in 1978, but its designation was changed to G-body in 1982, when the front-drive intermediates were introduced. All of the really hot turbo cars were introduced after this switch, so it is common to generalize and call the Turbo Regals (often abbreviated as TR’s) G-bodies.

All G-bodies ride on a 108.1 in wheelbase. Despite the changes in car shapes over the past 15 years, the Regal is still a mid-size car. It is, for all intents and purposes, the same size as, say, a Ford Taurus. It seats 2 in front (or 3, depending on front seat options) and 3 in back. Turbo Regals typically weigh between 3500 and 3900 lbs. It’s difficult to say precisely what a particular specimen weighs, as there was such an array of options available through the years. But in any case, you’re dealing with nearly 2 tons of car.

This heft helps give it a Buick ride. Buick engineers have been deeply involved in developing suspensions that delivered both a smooth ride and good handling, dating back to the early 60’s, if not before. All of Buick’s G-bodies benefit greatly from this heritage. The various suspension packages required over the years with the turbo motor option firm up the ride a bit, to give handling more to the enthusiast’s liking without a drastic loss of comfort.*
:happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 09:32 AM~6345728
> *oh gawd
> 
> nerds
> *



who says nerds anymore? :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 08:34 AM~6345739
> *The Birth of the Regal
> The Regal (as we know and love it) was introduced in 1978 as Buick’s entry in the intermediate category. The nameplate hearkens back to 1973, but those early cars are radically different from the newer ones discussed here. It was introduced as an A-body in 1978, but its designation was changed to G-body in 1982, when the front-drive intermediates were introduced. All of the really hot turbo cars were introduced after this switch, so it is common to generalize and call the Turbo Regals (often abbreviated as TR’s) G-bodies.
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 11 2006, 09:33 AM~6345735
> *:uh: so I guess you won't be tuning in?
> *


no cable


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 11 2006, 09:32 AM~6345729
> *That was before this topic turned into a complete bullshit fest.
> *



agreed... but its LIL. what did you expect?

:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 08:36 AM~6345751
> *agreed... but its LIL. what did you expect?
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


More talk about cars than 
Ghosts
Haircuts
shit 
and page after page of smilies. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 11 2006, 09:35 AM~6345746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


talked to pete. see what we can do about the regal. got my cars either getting worked on or at the shop waiting.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 11 2006, 09:38 AM~6345759
> *More talk about cars than
> Ghosts
> Haircuts
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 11 2006, 09:38 AM~6345759
> *More talk about cars than
> Ghosts
> Haircuts
> ...



:uh: 






:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 08:38 AM~6345762
> *talked to pete.  see what we can do about the regal.  got my cars either getting worked on or at the shop waiting.
> *



that's good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 11 2006, 09:40 AM~6345773
> *that's good
> *


then again regals are hard to come by in virgin form.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 09:41 AM~6345777
> *then again regals are hard to come by in virgin form.
> *



there you go, "car talk"...

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 11 2006, 08:38 AM~6345759
> *More talk about cars than
> Ghosts
> Haircuts
> ...



that reminds me, when the electricity went out here Michael was like, man I feel sorry for mthr fckrs in the middle of getting a hair cut w/th clippers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 08:41 AM~6345777
> *then again regals are hard to come by in virgin form.
> *



Yeah it won't be like that for too long I'm sure (once/if he gets it)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 09:42 AM~6345784
> *there you go, "car talk"...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


?? i'm always discussing about "REGAL'S" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 11 2006, 09:34 AM~6345739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 09:45 AM~6345795
> *FK A REGAL
> X2
> *


Monte's = bitch cars


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 09:46 AM~6345799
> *Monte's = bitch cars
> *


BUICKS = CARS FOR FOOLS THAT DONT HAVE $ FOR A CADI.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 11 2006, 08:22 AM~6345697
> * no he didn't!!!   no more "Sonic" ....
> 
> *


yes girl he did. :angry: 

but luckily his hair grows pretty fast.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 11 2006, 08:27 AM~6345714
> *we keep a tight fade on alex, I never liked long hair on him, tried growing it out but he looked like a rottweiler pup from the back.....hahaha :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 

thats what cris has right now...a fade. i dont like it.  but hes still my lil cutie. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Cutlass' all the way... wait a minute... nothing never mind. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 09:46 AM~6345801
> *BUICKS = CARS FOR FOOLS THAT DONT HAVE $ FOR A CADI.
> 
> 
> *


already had a caddy. don't like cadillacs, flipped it quick for $. Oh and LOL on the $ part


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 11 2006, 09:48 AM~6345809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BALLA.. YOU GOT SO MANY CARS.. IF YOU CHOP EM UP AND TURN EM INTO 1.. YOU'D HAVE DA MOST GANGSTA'IST LOW EVER..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 09:53 AM~6345843
> *:thumbsup:  ON DITCHIN CUTTY FOR IMPALA..  BIG BOY LOWRIDER!!
> DAMN BALLA..  YOU GOT SO MANY CARS..  IF YOU CHOP EM UP AND TURN EM INTO 1.. YOU'D HAVE DA MOST GANGSTA'IST LOW EVER..
> 
> ...


I would but currently looking for another house near my job. more important than dropping $$ into a car right now. done that 3 times in the early 90's and were the biggest waste of money. If I lived at home with granny, i would have more money to have the gangsta'ist low ever.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 09:55 AM~6345855
> *I would but currently looking for another house near my job.  more important than dropping $$ into a car right now.  done that 3 times in the early 90's and were the biggest waste of money.  If I lived at home with granny, i would have more money to have the gangsta'ist low ever.
> *


yeah.. but ya'll ballas.. i aint.. :angry: so im still broke..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 10:02 AM~6345878
> *yeah.. but ya'll ballas.. i aint..    :angry:  so im still broke..
> *


I'm not a baller either. Got bills to pay and invest in future retirement.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 10:06 AM~6345895
> *:scrutinize:
> *


told you homeslice, 25 bills for you if you hook it up. ring me up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 10:08 AM~6345909
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 10:03 AM~6345886
> *I'm not a baller either.  Got bills to pay and invest in future retirement.
> *


same here.. most my $ usually spent already..on..

401k
ISP savings
car note
insurance
water
gas
light
cable
phone
cell
liquor store
hookaz 
taqueria (gotta feed da hookaz.namean)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 10:07 AM~6345900
> *told you homeslice, 25 bills for you if you hook it up.  ring me up.
> *



talked to him earlier this week. says he wants to chop the top!!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 10:10 AM~6345920
> *talked to him earlier this week. says he wants to chop the top!!! :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: 

oh well, found another gn (1987) that i'm working a deal on. plan to get all year models before i hit 40 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 10:11 AM~6345927
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> oh well, found another gn (1987) that i'm working a deal on.  plan to get all year models before i hit 40  :biggrin:
> *



better hurry up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 10:11 AM~6345932
> *better hurry up!
> *


i know, 4 yrs and 3 months left. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 09:51 AM~6345829
> *:biggrin:
> *


oh.. other day at carwash on harrisburg.. they had something u might be interested in for da FO.. leopard car mats...sale.. $11.99 set of all four..

i sent latin a pic.. better hurry before he beats you to em.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 10:16 AM~6345958
> *oh..  other day at carwash on harrisburg.. they had something u might be interested in for da FO..  leopard car mats...sale.. $11.99 set of all four..
> 
> 
> *



should of picked them up for me... I'd pay you back you know. No telling when I can find those again!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 10:17 AM~6345963
> *should of picked them up for me... I'd pay you back you know. No telling when I can find those again!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 10:17 AM~6345963
> *should of picked them up for me... I'd pay you back you know. No telling when I can find those again!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


hell, if i pay for em.. imma keep em.. 

power moves!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 10:22 AM~6345986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, on special too!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 10:22 AM~6345986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the ones..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 10:23 AM~6345990
> *damn, on special too!
> *


better act soon!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Who's going to Gamepoint?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 11 2006, 10:27 AM~6346004
> *Who's going to Gamepoint?
> *


What is that? Playstation type thing?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 09:30 AM~6346015
> *What is that?  Playstation type thing?
> *


Car Show this weekend in San Antonio


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 11 2006, 10:31 AM~6346020
> *Car Show this weekend in San Antonio
> *


Oh yeah. Forgot, nah.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 11 2006, 10:27 AM~6346004
> *Who's going to Gamepoint?
> *



Went last year... good show. Hopefully its bigger this year.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I found a flyer...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 08:55 AM~6345855
> *I would but currently looking for another house near my job.  more important than dropping $$ into a car right now.  done that 3 times in the early 90's and were the biggest waste of money.  If I lived at home with granny, i would have more money to have the gangsta'ist low ever.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 10:54 AM~6346161
> *:roflmao:
> *


wtf u laughing at?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

So who is all going to True Eminence car show next sunday??
EMPIRE will be there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2006, 12:28 PM~6346762
> *So who is all going to True Eminence car show next sunday??
> EMPIRE will be there
> *


location? details?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 08:09 AM~6345918
> *same here..  most my $ usually spent already..on..
> 
> 401k
> ...


did u know that 88% of todays millionaires in the united states are 1st generation millionaires.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2006, 12:31 PM~6346779
> *did u know  that 88% of todays millionaires in the united states are 1st generation millionaires.
> *


ummm.. ok.. you o' cnn money reading azz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 10:33 AM~6346794
> *ummm.. ok..  you o' cnn money reading azz
> *


gotta have my daily dose of get rich plan fool i thought u know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2006, 12:36 PM~6346809
> *gotta have my daily dose of get rich plan fool i thought u know.
> *


thought get rich plan, was fri nite casino nite at juan stop's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 12:37 PM~6346817
> *thought get rich plan, was fri nite casino nite at juan stop's
> *


i ought to try that then


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 12:47 PM~6346863
> *i ought to try that then
> *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 10:37 AM~6346817
> *thought get rich plan, was fri nite casino nite at juan stop's
> *


isnt he 1 for 5 at Juan stop casino so its a get rich slow plan huh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 11 2006, 12:52 PM~6346888
> *isnt he 1 for 5 at Juan stop casino so its a get rich slow plan huh
> *


1 for 6 is you count the craps game.. where he WAS UP $400..



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 11:11 AM~6346649
> *wtf u laughing at?
> *


 :uh: ill laugh at any fkin thing i want fool.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2006, 10:28 AM~6346762
> *So who is all going to True Eminence car show next sunday??
> EMPIRE will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 11:57 AM~6346918
> *
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 12:56 PM~6346917
> *:uh: ill laugh at any fkin thing i want fool.
> *


aight.... wanna laugh cause my grandma sick..and i live with her..cause i have to take care of her.. then go ahead.. keep laughing you bitch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 01:01 PM~6346942
> *aight....  wanna laugh cause my grandma sick..and i live with her..cause i have to take care of her..  then go ahead..  keep laughing you bitch.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2006, 11:28 AM~6346762
> *So who is all going to True Eminence car show next sunday??
> EMPIRE will be there
> *


If I come down from Brenham I'll try and show support.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

A question for ya'll computer junkies... (Latin?) How do you take a picture of the screen? Is it that * sys rq * button? If so how do you do it on a lap top.... I need to take a picture of the layitlow shows and events section for a project I'm doing.... no imparticular shows.. just so I can have the look and feel of it without loggin on..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 12:01 PM~6346942
> *aight....  wanna laugh cause my grandma sick..and i live with her..cause i have to take care of her..  then go ahead..  keep laughing you bitch.
> *


bitch?? i know your mutha fkin ass didnt just call me out like that?? ***** you dont know me to be talkin to me like that. and no one was laughing at your sick grandma. so before you start assuming shit like some jackasses do...check your self fker.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

damm it feels like a [name dispute] day today....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 11 2006, 01:15 PM~6347031
> *damm it feels like a [name dispute] day today....... :biggrin:
> *



[name dispute] yeah!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 01:13 PM~6347015
> *bitch?? i know your mutha fkin ass didnt just call me out like that?? ***** you dont know me to be talkin to me like that. and no one was laughing at your sick grandma. so before you start assuming shit like some jackasses do...check your self fker.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

STOP THE [name dispute] VIOLENCE!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

funny how some fools will clown all day never said shit. now that im laughing atta comment i didnt even post....i get called a bitch. :roflmao: 

oh well i aint trippin.... 


cause i dont give a fk.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 01:19 PM~6347066
> *funny how some fools will clown all day never said shit. now that im laughing atta comment i didnt even post....i get called a bitch. :roflmao:
> 
> oh well i aint trippin....
> ...


OKAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what in the [name dispute] ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 01:23 PM~6347107
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.  :biggrin:
> *


[name dispute] YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

all this talk is nothing but [name dispute]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 11 2006, 01:27 PM~6347142
> *all this talk is nothing but [name dispute]
> *



[name dispute] dat!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 11 2006, 01:27 PM~6347142
> *all this talk is nothing but [name dispute]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 11 2006, 12:10 PM~6346994
> * A question for ya'll computer junkies... (Latin?) How do you take a picture of the screen? Is it that  sys rq  button? If so how do you do it on a lap top.... I need to take a picture of the layitlow shows and events section for a project I'm doing.... no imparticular shows.. just so I can have the look and feel of it without loggin on..
> *


All this talk is nothing but [name dispute] some one help me! Please


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

THIS TOPIC IS COMPLETE [NAME DISPUTE]...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 11 2006, 01:33 PM~6347182
> *All this talk is nothing but [name dispute] some one help me! Please
> *



hit "print screen" then paste into whatever program you are using... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 01:34 PM~6347201
> *hit "print screen" then paste into whatever program you are using...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN PASTE it in paint and save as a jpg.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 12:35 PM~6347208
> *YOU CAN PASTE it in paint and save as a jpg.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL your silly :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 11 2006, 01:38 PM~6347223
> *LOL your silly :biggrin:
> *


_*Disclaimer for those who don't know: That sonmahbitch is not me.*_


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 01:40 PM~6347238
> *Disclaimer for those who don't know:  That sonmahbitch is not me.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 12:40 PM~6347238
> *Disclaimer for those who don't know:  That sonmahbitch is not me.
> *


LOL... I think they know the dfference between you and Steve


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sixty8pimp got the [name dispute] out of here. :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 12:34 PM~6347201
> *hit "print screen" then paste into whatever program you are using...  :biggrin:
> *


I can't get it.... :angry: :angry: I think my button is broken or something


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

is he on ninja mode now? :0 


6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *4 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: MsDani


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 11 2006, 01:45 PM~6347273
> *I can't get it....  :angry:  :angry:  I think my button is broken or something
> *


take a picture of it with your cellphone.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 12:35 PM~6347208
> *YOU CAN PASTE it in paint and save as a jpg.
> 
> 
> ...


steve is a fool!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 01:46 PM~6347283
> *take a picture of it with your cellphone.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 01:46 PM~6347287
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 12:46 PM~6347283
> *take a picture of it with your cellphone.
> *


 :twak: I tried... the screen is too bright.... it doesn't show up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 11 2006, 01:48 PM~6347295
> *:twak: I tried... the screen is too bright.... it doesn't show up
> *


shake it like a polaroid picture


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what program are you putting into?

pasting it using CTRL+V ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 01:49 PM~6347304
> *what program are you putting into?
> 
> pasting it using CTRL+V ?
> *


if she's doing it through paint, just go to the edit pulldown and click on paste


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 12:48 PM~6347299
> *shake it like a polaroid picture
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 01:56 PM~6347309
> *if she's doing it through paint, just go to the edit pulldown and click on paste
> *



[name dispute] paint!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 12:56 PM~6347309
> *if she's doing it through paint, just go to the edit pulldown and click on paste
> *


Yeah that's what I've been doing, I've done it before on my old computer but the buttons on this lap topn are different. [name dispute] it, I give up...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

latin im jammin to one of the cd's you gave me. 


you should send me some more. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 02:12 PM~6347436
> *latin im jammin to one of the cd's you gave me.
> you should send me some more. :cheesy:
> *


drop 'em chonez and we'll see :cheesy: 

actually we all need to have a get together at a stripclub and i'll take some up there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 01:18 PM~6347470
> *drop 'em chonez and we'll see  :cheesy:
> 
> actually we all need to have a get together at a stripclub and i'll take some up there.
> *


i thought you told everyone i didnt wear chonies! :scrutinize: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 


why does it have to be at a strip club???? :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up fuckers..
miss me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAPORTE CADILLAC_@Jan 16 2005, 09:41 PM~2611394
> *Just a few pics for the night.
> *


why is my bike on the floor in the 2nd pic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 02:22 PM~6347496
> *i thought you told everyone i didnt wear chonies!  :scrutinize:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> why does it have to be at a strip club???? :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

where our news person????

the president here said a plane crashed into a building in new york???

anyone hear anything bout this?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 02:35 PM~6347571
> *where our news person????
> 
> the president here said a plane crashed into a building in new york???
> ...



heard it was a small plane into an apt. building... developing story...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 01:37 PM~6347585
> *heard it was a small plane into an apt. building... developing story...
> *


keep us updated.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 02:38 PM~6347590
> *keep us updated.
> *



AYE AYE CAPITANA!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 01:39 PM~6347593
> *AYE AYE CAPITANA!!!
> *


 :angry: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 02:38 PM~6347590
> *keep us updated.
> *


it's posted in offtopic

A small airplane crashed into a 50-story residential building on Manhattan's East Side, authorities said Wednesday. Flames were shooting from several windows about midway up. "I have no idea where (the plane) came from," said a spokesman for New York area airports.

NEW YORK (CNN) -- An aircraft has crashed into the middle of a brick luxury high-rise residential building on Manhattan's Upper East Side at 72nd Street and York Avenue, police officials said. 

The building is very close to the East River. There was no word on casualties as firefighters battled the flames that shot up from several windows in the middle of the building. The Federal Aviation Administration has said a "general aviation" aircraft had hit the building. 

A North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD) spokesperson, which monitors air traffic, told CNN that it had not been tracking the aircraft.

Witness Sarah Steiner told CNN that fires were burning on the ground. "It looks like the plane just flew into someone's living room there." (Watch the orange flames ravage the apartment -- 1:50)

javascript:cnnVideo('play','/video/us/2006/10/11/kaye.ny.plane.crash.cnn','2006/10/18');

"It looks as if the aircraft didn't go into the building but fell down," she said. "It may be part of the debris burning on the ground."

Steiner said that when she arrived, she saw fire shooting out of two windows on the 30th floor of the 50-story building. 

Video from the scene shows at least three apartments in the high-rise fully engulfed in flames.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

craziness.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

The address of the building is 524 E. 72nd Street _ a 50-story condominium tower built in 1986 and located nearby Sotheby's Auction House. It has 183 apartments, many of which sell for more than $1 million.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i would never live in new york.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uh oh...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 11 2006, 01:13 PM~6347015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was busying crashing a plane.. but im back..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

oh no im scared!! hno: 



:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 12:47 PM~6347656
> *i would never live in new york.
> *


no need to.. u living with me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NORAD activated, fighter jets being scrambled, will fly over major U.S. cities..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 02:59 PM~6347718
> *oh no im scared!! hno:
> :roflmao:
> *


hmmm.. make all the jokes you want. hope you're very entertained.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 11 2006, 03:02 PM~6347744
> *NORAD activated, fighter jets being scrambled, will fly over major U.S. cities..
> *


never heard of em.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2006, 02:02 PM~6347740
> *no need to.. u living with me
> *


haha! youre crazy.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 01:06 PM~6347782
> *haha! youre crazy.
> *


crazy for your sweet ass


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 02:42 PM~6347620
> *it's posted in offtopic
> 
> A small airplane crashed into a 50-story residential building on Manhattan's East Side, authorities said Wednesday. Flames were shooting from several windows about midway up. "I have no idea where (the plane) came from," said a spokesman for New York area airports.
> ...


Hope the Jeffersons are okay!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 02:02 PM~6347746
> *hmmm..  make all the jokes you want.  hope you're very entertained.
> *


entertained? youre the one that called me out so how do you figure?



anyways like i said im not gonna talk bout this anymore.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2006, 02:08 PM~6347808
> *crazy for your sweet ass
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 03:09 PM~6347820
> *entertained? youre the one that called me out so how do you figure?
> anyways like i said im not gonna talk bout this anymore *


yeah, cause i told you to stfu.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: you just need some attention.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyway.. did anyone ever post info on True Eminence show??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT!!!*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 02:56 PM~6347693
> *stfu already.  and i'll call u a bitch all day if i want..  wtf u gonna do?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn i missed this one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 03:19 PM~6347894
> *THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT!!!
> *


they never are..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 02:26 PM~6347954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Damn i missed this one
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2006, 01:10 PM~6347828
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont want your booty.. i want your beauty


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you fukkers see this :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2006, 03:55 PM~6348183
> *you fukkers see this  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, no san antonio, LRM must be running out of money


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2006, 03:55 PM~6348183
> *you fukkers see this  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


SEE.. LRM is avoiding YOU now.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2006, 02:55 PM~6348183
> *you fukkers see this  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

i saw it on sat. i asked why. all they said was '' its subject to change''! i was like wtf!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 11 2006, 04:22 PM~6348366
> *i saw it on sat. i asked why.  all they said was '' its subject to change''! i was like wtf!!
> *


They are going broke due to their big rim ads.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 04:27 PM~6348404
> *They are going broke due to their big rim ads.
> *


They even cutt the indi show.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 11 2006, 04:50 PM~6348625
> *They even cutt the indi show....  :uh:
> *


That's what happens when a magazine goes corporate w/o even knowing what the people are all about.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 04:58 PM~6348689
> *That's what happens when a magazine goes corporate w/o even knowing what the people are all about.
> *


AGREE!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 11 2006, 10:52 AM~6346888
> *isnt he 1 for 5 at Juan stop casino so its a get rich slow plan huh
> *


actually i think im 1 for 3, and i still profited by taking 2 losses :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2006, 02:55 PM~6348183
> *you fukkers see this  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


what in the [name dispute] is thier problem?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lowrider mag has lost its appeal even more when they add those balloon captions about the cars and shows. takes it back to the high school newspaper style days. :thumbsdown:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 04:13 PM~6348790
> *Lowrider mag has lost its appeal even more when they add those balloon captions about the cars and shows.  takes it back to the high school newspaper style days.  :thumbsdown:
> *


something has seriously got to change....wtf is lrm thinking.........that is the dumbest move i ever seen them make.....yeah the ads and shit in the mag are bad but now only one show in Texas wtfing [name dispute] is up with that?.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

GUESS LRM RECOGNIZES WHO RUNS TEXAS!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cheap '76 impala

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/219155005.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this vato needs to drop these off at the junkyard. LOL

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/219212906.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/219203358.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2006, 04:40 PM~6348963
> *this vato needs to drop these off at the junkyard.  LOL
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/219212906.html
> ...



pure mierda right there


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 11 2006, 05:40 PM~6348963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll both wrong.. juan stop customs can have em ready for show in no time at all!!


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 11 2006, 12:17 PM~6347882
> *anyway..  did anyone ever post info on True Eminence show??
> *


Here you go bro if you need more info just pm me...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thursday and off for the next 3 days


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

with san antone and dallas out of the tour....it only make way for young entrepreneur to come thru and take their place. im sure its already in the works.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Spokes n Juice is suppose to take the lowrider tour to the hill country soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 08:17 AM~6353443
> *Spokes n Juice is suppose to take the lowrider tour to the hill country soon.
> *



Shelby Tx will be the first stop... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE+Oct 11 2006, 11:14 PM~6351431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link? preregister?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:11 AM~6353643
> *link? preregister?
> *


you can register at the nearest feedstore or at the thrifty nickel supermarket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 09:14 AM~6353657
> *you can register at the nearest feedstore or at the thrifty nickel supermarket
> *





maybe they'll slaughter a pig at the show..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:11 AM~6353643
> *oh yeah..haunted house..  still dont know..kinda skurry..  hno:
> link? preregister?
> *



paypal 50 bucks to [email protected]... :biggrin:  

we will have a 2 day event, take your camping gear and setup camp right next to your car... Ill have the water tanks filled and several slip and slides for the kidos... BYOB or whateva you drink! Bonfires and marshmallow roasting galore.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 11 2006, 01:56 PM~6347693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the ghost hunting activities :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 09:28 AM~6353720
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ????
> 
> *



North American Aerospace Defense


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

A friend sent me this email of shirts seen in New Orleans


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 08:20 AM~6353686
> *paypal 50 bucks to [email protected]...  :biggrin:
> 
> we will have a 2 day event, take your camping gear and setup camp right next to your car... Ill have the water tanks filled and several slip and slides for the kidos... BYOB or whateva you drink! Bonfires and marshmallow roasting galore.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'd buy a t-shirt and wear it but I would be risking having some overweight government supported heffer knock me over the head in wal-mart talmbout "NAH-AH!!"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 09:06 AM~6353972
> *I'd buy a t-shirt and wear it but I would be risking having some overweight government supported heffer knock me over the head in wal-mart talmbout "NAH-AH!!"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up homies!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 10:15 AM~6354027
> *what's up homies!!!
> *



:wave: 
They let you play on the compy today?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 09:15 AM~6354027
> *what's up homies!!!
> *



OKAY EVERYONE ACT BUSY :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 10:15 AM~6354027
> *what's up homies!!!
> *


Que onda, how is your husband?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> what's up homies!!!
> 
> 
> uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 09:21 AM~6354079
> *Que onda, how is your husband?
> *


***** i don't have a husband!!!..... :machinegun: ...you still on lockdown tomorrow night? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 10:22 AM~6354085
> *:roflmao:
> *


  hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 10:24 AM~6354104
> ****** i don't have a husband!!!..... :machinegun: ...you still on lockdown tomorrow night?  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit that's you mike? thought your wife was playing computer games. still.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:25 AM~6354105
> *  hno:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 12 2006, 10:15 AM~6354027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEHAVE YO HUBBY HERE.. HE MIGHT HAVE TO CHECK YOU!








J/K


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 12 2006, 09:20 AM~6354071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 09:26 AM~6354115
> *oh shit that's you mike?  thought your wife was playing computer games.  still.
> *



MAYBE.....HMMM.....HOW DO YOU KNOW I'M NOT....?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 10:27 AM~6354129
> *MAYBE.....HMMM.....HOW DO YOU KNOW I'M NOT....?????? :biggrin:
> *


IF IT WERE YOU..THERE'D BE 20 QUOTES.. THATS HOW WE KNOW..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:26 AM~6354121
> *YO...
> BEHAVE YO HUBBY HERE..    HE MIGHT HAVE TO CHECK YOU!
> J/K
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Aye Latin the sound effects are great :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:28 AM~6354134
> *IF IT WERE YOU..THERE'D BE 20 QUOTES..  THATS HOW WE KNOW..
> 
> 
> *



OH....GOOD POINT....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 12 2006, 09:26 AM~6354115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o si....she's been actin up o que....might have to make her ass sleep in the navi..... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 12 2006, 10:29 AM~6354143
> *Aye Latin the sound effects are great :uh:
> *


HIS POO PICS GOT SOUND EFFECTS NOW? THAT MAN THERE...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 09:29 AM~6354146
> *yeah homie...it's me....she's seems to be good at that huh....
> o si....she's been actin up o que....might have to make her ass sleep in the navi..... :angry:
> *



WHATEVER!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

He's been working on getting the new Scratch and Sniff going with the pics!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 10:29 AM~6354146
> *yeah homie...it's me....she's seems to be good at that huh....
> o si....she's been actin up o que....might have to make her ass sleep in the navi..... :angry:
> *


I AINT NO SNITCH.. 





BUT YEAH.. SHE ACTIN AN AZZ.. SO LAY YO FOOT DOWN POTNA!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 12 2006, 10:29 AM~6354143
> *Aye Latin the sound effects are great :uh:
> *


tell me about it. :cheesy: 


btw mike, i was looking around ebay for a regal (85-87) with a 307 v-8 and found none. don't know if i'd do what we talked about.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 10:30 AM~6354157
> *WHATEVER!!
> *


SEE WHAT I MEAN.. DISOBEDIANT.. (HOWEVER YOU SPELL IT)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 10:31 AM~6354162
> *He's been working on getting the new Scratch and Sniff going with the pics!
> *


technological breakthrough


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:33 AM~6354181
> *technological breakthrough
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 10:30 AM~6354151
> *HIS POO PICS GOT SOUND EFFECTS NOW?    THAT MAN THERE...
> *


yup!..... The Viet Caca was kinda funny....... :ugh: :around: :around:  :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:31 AM~6354164
> *I AINT NO SNITCH..
> BUT YEAH..  SHE ACTIN AN AZZ..  SO LAY YO FOOT DOWN POTNA!!
> *



just let me know the deal....i'll handle it!!! :machinegun:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 12 2006, 09:31 AM~6354164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 09:31 AM~6354165
> *tell me about it.  :cheesy:
> btw mike, i was looking around ebay for a regal (85-87) with a 307 v-8 and found none.  don't know if i'd do what we talked about.
> *



do what you gotta do homie....i'm sure he'll understand....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 12 2006, 10:35 AM~6354195
> *yup!..... The Viet Caca was kinda funny....... :ugh:  :around:  :around:    :ugh:
> *


i don't remember that one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 10:35 AM~6354199
> *EXCUSE ME????? WTH ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?  DON'T MAKE ME GET MONICA ON HERE TO CHECK YO AZZ POTNA :0
> I'm j/k :cheesy:
> :uh:
> *


MONICA WILL GET CHOKED DAY SHE RUNS INTO ME IN PERSON.. MAYBE EVEN CHIN CHECKED!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 10:35 AM~6354199
> *
> EXCUSE ME????? WTH ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?  DON'T MAKE ME GET MONICA ON HERE TO CHECK YO AZZ POTNA :0
> I'm j/k :cheesy:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

AND WHAT U MEAN CHECK MY AZZ? I TOLD HER TO STFU.. AND LIKE A GOOD B1TCH.. SHE DID JUST THAT..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uh oh...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 09:35 AM~6354199
> *EXCUSE ME????? WTH ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?  DON'T MAKE ME GET MONICA ON HERE TO CHECK YO AZZ POTNA :0
> I'm j/k :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 

youre crazy girl!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:37 AM~6354211
> *MONICA WILL GET CHOKED DAY SHE RUNS INTO ME IN PERSON..  MAYBE EVEN CHIN CHECKED!
> 
> 
> *



:uh: 

SO WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT

BUT YEAH.. SHE ACTIN AN AZZ

WHAT IS THAT ABOUT?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

double uh oh...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:37 AM~6354211
> *MONICA WILL GET CHOKED DAY SHE RUNS INTO ME IN PERSON..  MAYBE EVEN CHIN CHECKED!
> 
> 
> *


***** please. you aint touching me and thats a fact. i dont give a fk what you say.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 10:40 AM~6354230
> *:uh:
> 
> SO WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT
> ...


WAS J/K ABOUT THAT.. GEEZ..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:38 AM~6354219
> *AND WHAT U MEAN CHECK MY AZZ?  I TOLD HER TO STFU.. AND LIKE A GOOD B1TCH..  SHE DID JUST THAT..
> 
> 
> *


bitch.... :roflmao: 

but you sure were trying to holla at this bitch for a minute werent you. yup thats what i thought. keep running your mouth just like a BITCH would...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 10:41 AM~6354239
> ****** please. you aint touching me and thats a fact. i dont give a fk what you say.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:38 AM~6354219
> *AND WHAT U MEAN CHECK MY AZZ?  I TOLD HER TO STFU.. AND LIKE A GOOD B1TCH..  SHE DID JUST THAT..
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ...daaamnn killa...calm down...might bust a blood vessel.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT PART DEUX!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:36 AM~6354207
> *i don't remember that one
> *


  it was back when i was at the san antonio show. you had everybody laughing at that one! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 10:43 AM~6354258
> *bitch.... :roflmao:
> 
> but you sure were trying to holla at this bitch for a minute werent you. yup thats what i thought. keep running your mouth just like a BITCH would...
> *



link? pic? screen capture?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 10:43 AM~6354258
> *bitch.... :roflmao:
> 
> but you sure were trying to holla at this bitch for a minute werent you. yup thats what i thought. keep running your mouth just like a BITCH would...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 + :0 :0 :0 :0 = :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 09:43 AM~6354258
> *bitch.... :roflmao:
> 
> but you sure were trying to holla at this bitch for a minute werent you. yup thats what i thought. keep running your mouth just like a BITCH would...
> *



holla holla holla holla....like that old man on dave chapell ....haha... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 10:43 AM~6354258
> *bitch.... :roflmao:
> 
> but you sure were trying to holla at this bitch for a minute werent you. yup thats what i thought. keep running your mouth just like a BITCH would...
> *


WAS.. wont make that mistake again.. besides i aint fk'n with b1tchs that got kids anymore anyway..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 10:44 AM~6354274
> *holla holla holla holla....like that old man on dave chapell ....haha... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 09:44 AM~6354274
> *holla holla holla holla....like that old man on dave chapell ....haha... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i love that episode! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 12 2006, 10:43 AM~6354266
> * it was back when i was at the san antonio show. you had everybody laughing at that one! :biggrin:
> *


i still have it. anyone wants to check it out, pm me.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:42 AM~6354246
> *WAS J/K ABOUT THAT..    GEEZ..
> *



too late *****....spill it!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:42 AM~6354246
> *WAS J/K ABOUT THAT..    GEEZ..
> *



ALRIGHT, GLAD WE GOT THAT STRAIGHTENED OUT :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 10:44 AM~6354277
> *WAS..  wont make that mistake again..  besides i aint fk'n with b1tchs that got kids anymore anyway..
> *


nothing wrong with that :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:44 AM~6354277
> *WAS..  wont make that mistake again..  besides i aint fk'n with b1tchs that got kids anymore anyway..
> *


the only bitch i see is you!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 12 2006, 09:46 AM~6354290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 09:44 AM~6354268
> *link? pic? screen capture?
> *


 :roflmao:

funny how some folks pull this kinda shit on a daily.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:45 AM~6354287
> *i still have it.  anyone wants to check it out, pm me.
> *


no!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 10:46 AM~6354290
> *too late *****....spill it!!!
> *


start here....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6346942


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 12 2006, 09:46 AM~6354293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 10:46 AM~6354290
> *too late *****....spill it!!!
> *


aight aight.. yo wifey.. called me dumb and hurt my feelings.. and made me cry..


:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Puro drama in Houston. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and i was like "imma tell mike"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 09:46 AM~6354295
> *nothing wrong with that  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and she was like "fk mike.. give a damn what you tell em.. beat his azz too"


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 12 2006, 09:48 AM~6354306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NEVER CALLED ANYONE DUMB....RETARDED MAYBE BUT NOT DUMB :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:48 AM~6354314
> *aight aight.. yo wifey..  called me dumb and hurt my feelings.. and made me cry..
> :angry:
> *



i think she was tryin to beat on you for monica....they seem to be stickin together......LET'S JUMP EM!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around: :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

then she started talking about my momma....

:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 09:51 AM~6354342
> *i think she was tryin to beat on you for monica....they seem to be stickin together......LET'S JUMP EM!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i aint scared! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemakers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

then.. she said "yo ride wack and yo momma wack.. and fk yo wack azz"....



i was like "geez.. you sure say wack alot"


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 12 2006, 09:51 AM~6354342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, I ONLY TALD ABOUT MICHAEL'S MOMMA......B/C I KNOW HER PERSONALLY AND THE $HIT I SAY IS TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 09:52 AM~6354353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i aint scared! :biggrin:
> *



that's it....bustin out the MIL MASCARAS!!!! .....MUCHA LUCHA TIME!!!! you with me flea?? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This topic takes it back to the days of pre-school. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:49 AM~6354325
> *Puro drama in Houston.  :cheesy:
> *


AGREE


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 09:53 AM~6354361
> *then.. she said "yo ride wack and yo momma wack..  and fk yo wack azz"....
> i was like "geez..  you sure say wack alot"
> *



I ACTUALLY THINK YOUR RIDE IS CLEAN.....AND I NEVER SAY WACK..I PREFER LAME


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:53 AM~6354369
> *This topic takes it back to the days of pre-school.  :uh:
> *



not enough talk about cars... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 10:54 AM~6354373
> *I ACTUALLY THINK YOUR RIDE IS CLEAN.....AND I NEVER SAY WACK..I PREFER LAME
> *


i know.im just making shyt up cause im bored.. killing time before lunch break..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:53 AM~6354369
> *This topic takes it back to the days of pre-school.  :uh:
> *


houston lowriders


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 09:53 AM~6354362
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> NO, I ONLY TALD ABOUT MICHAEL'S MOMMA......B/C I KNOW HER PERSONALLY AND THE $HIT I SAY IS TRUE :biggrin:
> *



yeah yeah....tryin to change subject....i see now how shady you are...pm me danny....

good thing your boss was gone yesterday or she wouldnt' have let your mom in the building since ya'll don't allow pets....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 10:54 AM~6354375
> *not enough talk about cars...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: este vato :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:55 AM~6354388
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  este vato  :twak:
> *


mr ghosts stories is complaing that there aint enough car talk..

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 09:55 AM~6354386
> *yeah yeah....tryin to change subject....i see now how shady you are...pm me danny....
> 
> good thing your boss was gone yesterday or she wouldnt' have let your mom in the building since ya'll don't allow pets....
> *



I AIN'T THE ONE BEING SHADY HOMIE, I DON'T GOT TO HIDE BEHIND ANYONE ELSE OR ANYTHING I DO.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 09:57 AM~6354399
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *



say homie...so is it a true ss o no?...looks like a good starter car though...regardless


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 09:52 AM~6354357
> *troublemakers
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche gueros!! what's up with them people????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 10:59 AM~6354422
> *say homie...so is it a true ss o no?...looks like a good starter car though...regardless
> *


my vote is, that since it has all the ss goodies.. its equal to any SS.. so its an SS..

it was only a trim package anyway..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:01 AM~6354434
> *pinche gueros!!  what's up with them people????
> 
> 
> ...


ugh..reminds of of the white boy that thought having gun shot wound..would be tighter then a tattoo.. so he paid someone to shoot em in shoulder.. 

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man that is some gross shit :barf: :barf: :barf: 

she better not ever complain about it hurts in the fundio....haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 11:04 AM~6354455
> *man that is some gross shit :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> she better not ever complain about it hurts in the fundio....haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

when im at docs and i complain about drawing blood.. they look at tat that covers whole shoulder down to elbow and say shyt like "o you better shut up"..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 11:03 AM~6354447
> *ugh..reminds of of the white boy that thought having gun shot wound..would be tighter then a tattoo..  so he paid someone to shoot em in shoulder..
> 
> :uh:
> *


i saw that on hbo, ran like a lil bitch to the ambulance. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:05 AM~6354467
> *i saw that on hbo, ran like a lil bitch to the ambulance.  lol
> *


lol.. yeah.. and dude count off.. said "ok.on 3.. 1 ..2.. ((pop))" 

i was laughing my azz off..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 11:06 AM~6354479
> *lol..  yeah..  and dude count off..  said "ok.on 3..  1 ..2.. ((pop))"
> 
> i was laughing my azz off..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

that's disgusting....I think tattoos are pretty tight (usually) but even at that some folks get carried away


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn :0  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 08:41 AM~6354239
> ****** please. you aint touching me and thats a fact. i dont give a fk what you say.
> *


umm.. but i sure can :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2006, 11:08 AM~6354498
> *umm.. but i sure can :biggrin:
> *


but thats cause u can sneak up on her..being so dark..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 11:09 AM~6354505
> *but thats cause u can sneak up on her..being so dark..
> *


he stole my tv!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:11 AM~6354526
> *he stole my tv!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

fuck them skin shards make me want some funions


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. lunch time.. be back lata.. monica.. keep your mouth shut about me b1tch.. 

enough said..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 11:11 AM~6354531
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

alot of visitors coming through... :biggrin: 


:scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 12:05 PM~6354463
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> when im at docs and i complain about drawing blood..  they look at tat that covers whole shoulder down to elbow and say shyt like "o you better shut up"..
> *


I get that shit too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

because i made a topic in off topic about the skin thing.

btw, justdeez ----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6354418


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Oct 12 2006, 11:12 AM~6354543
> *fuck them skin shards make me want some funions
> *


i was thinking pork rinds myself


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:15 AM~6354566
> *because i made a topic in off topic about the skin thing.
> 
> btw, justdeez ----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6354418
> *



just saw that... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sickst3+Oct 12 2006, 12:12 PM~6354543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ya'll come on in make yourselfs comfortable... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

OMG ... I'M SO DISGUSTED!! AAAHHHH!! THAT'S GROSS LATIN! :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*chicles! palomitas, papas, cacahuates!*... *chicles!!*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I lived in Houston before for a while


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 12 2006, 11:18 AM~6354592
> *OMG ... I'M SO DISGUSTED!!  AAAHHHH!!  THAT'S GROSS LATIN!  :barf:
> *


you haven't seen nothing yet, text message on the way. :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:19 AM~6354600
> *you haven't seen nothing yet, text message on the way.  :angel:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:18 AM~6354593
> **chicles!  palomitas, papas, cacahuates!*... *chicles!!*
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:19 AM~6354600
> *you haven't seen nothing yet, text message on the way.  :angel:
> *



look like some crispy tripas if you ask me.....nasty shit!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 11:21 AM~6354617
> *look like some crispy tripas if you ask me.....nasty shit!!!!
> *




mmmmmmmmmmm tripas... good stuff!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 12 2006, 09:53 AM~6354362
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> NO, I ONLY TALD ABOUT MICHAEL'S MOMMA......B/C I KNOW HER PERSONALLY AND THE $HIT I SAY IS TRUE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:01 AM~6354434
> *pinche gueros!!  what's up with them people????
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 11:23 AM~6354637
> *wtf
> *


thanks for ttt it :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2006, 10:08 AM~6354498
> *umm.. but i sure can :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 12 2006, 10:09 AM~6354505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 12 2006, 09:09 AM~6354505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why u always laughin at me baby... i thought we had a connection


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:15 AM~6354566
> *because i made a topic in off topic about the skin thing.
> 
> btw, justdeez ----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6354418
> *


HATERS!!! :angry: 
THAT PIC IS GETTING PUBLISHED IN FHM MAGAZINE.
MADE ME 100 BUCKS RICHER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 12 2006, 11:39 AM~6354688
> *HATERS!!! :angry:
> THAT PIC IS GETTING PUBLISHED IN FHM MAGAZINE.
> MADE ME 100 BUCKS RICHER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: which issue?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 10:12 AM~6354545
> *aight.. lunch time..  be back lata..   monica..   keep your mouth shut about me b1tch..
> 
> enough said..
> *


i musta really hurt your feelings for you to be still callin me a bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 10:24 AM~6354640
> *thanks for ttt it  :twak:
> *


youre welcome! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:19 AM~6354600
> *you haven't seen nothing yet, text message on the way.  :angel:
> *


lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2006, 10:39 AM~6354684
> *why u always laughin at me baby... i thought we had a connection
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:40 AM~6354693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  which issue?
> *


NOT OUT YET. JUST GOT THE EMAIL FROM THEM 2 WEEKS AGO.
YOURE SUPPOSED TO SEND IN PICS THAT SOMEONE YOU DONT KNOW JUST JUMPED IN.
WELL, I SAID THAT I DONT KNOW WHO THAT WAS, BUT FUKK EM. ITS ME.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 12 2006, 09:42 AM~6354705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hah thats tight...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 12 2006, 11:42 AM~6354707
> *NOT OUT YET.  JUST GOT THE EMAIL FROM THEM 2 WEEKS AGO.
> YOURE SUPPOSED TO SEND IN PICS THAT SOMEONE YOU DONT KNOW JUST JUMPED IN.
> WELL, I SAID THAT I DONT KNOW WHO THAT WAS, BUT FUKK EM.  ITS ME.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 12 2006, 10:42 AM~6354707
> *NOT OUT YET.  JUST GOT THE EMAIL FROM THEM 2 WEEKS AGO.
> YOURE SUPPOSED TO SEND IN PICS THAT SOMEONE YOU DONT KNOW JUST JUMPED IN.
> WELL, I SAID THAT I DONT KNOW WHO THAT WAS, BUT FUKK EM.  ITS ME.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

For anyone interested, House Party tomorrow off of 45S and Belfort area. Its BYOB and some other stuff will already be there. for more info email me at [email protected]










For directions call one of them other fools cause I dont know the street address, I just know how to get there. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 12 2006, 12:14 PM~6354920
> *For anyone interested, House Party tomorrow off of 45S and Belfort area.  Its BYOB and some other stuff will already be there.  for more info email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


best costume huh..  sic gonna go and win.. he gonna say he's "darkness"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah latin.. me and you can go as hulk-o-maniacs..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 12:32 PM~6355015
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 12:24 PM~6354973
> *ah latin..  me and you can go as hulk-o-maniacs..
> 
> 
> *


nah,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 12 2006, 12:14 PM~6354920
> *For anyone interested, House Party tomorrow off of 45S and Belfort area.  Its BYOB and some other stuff will already be there.  for more info email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


"bringing back the house party" - as in 104.9?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:55 AM~6355134
> *"bringing back the house party"  - as in 104.9?
> *


:roflmao: 

is anyone going to any halloween costume parties?

and if so what are you dressing up as?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 12:51 PM~6355115
> *nah,
> *


c'mon.. you probably already got "i love hulk" t-shirt..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 12:57 PM~6355143
> *:roflmao:
> 
> is anyone going to any halloween costume parties?
> *


nah serious, that's what the station is known as, i'm dj'ing for a party at the humble civic center (i think that's it) on the 28th. a halloween thing. for a girl that is homies of slab city cc.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 12:57 PM~6355143
> *:roflmao:
> 
> is anyone going to any halloween costume parties?
> ...



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 12:57 PM~6355143
> *and if so what are you dressing up as?
> *


i'm going as your chonies = invisible


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:55 AM~6355134
> *"bringing back the house party"  - as in 104.9?
> *


dunno dont listen to 104.9 and I dont mean corporate sponsored "house parties" for the industry folks, just parties thrown by the people for the people. Aint been many of those.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:59 AM~6355162
> *nah serious, that's what the station is known as, i'm dj'ing for a party at the humble civic center (i think that's it) on the 28th.  a halloween thing.  for a girl that is homies of slab city cc.
> *


yea i know what you meant but i know what the flyer is meaning too.  

humble...youre gonna be far away from home! ill be in that area too. my homegirl is having a costumer party that same night at her house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think imma go as a cholo.. get me some whinos and bandana.. draw a teardrop coming from my eye.. and say "si mun"(however you spell that) alot.. and call femals and b1tchs.. "rucas" or "hynas"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 11:59 AM~6355164
> *pics?
> *


im undecided. imma try and find something this weekend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:59 AM~6355171
> *i'm going as your chonies = invisible
> *


 :roflmao: 

shut up! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 12 2006, 01:02 PM~6355190
> *dunno dont listen to 104.9 and I dont mean corporate sponsored "house parties" for the industry folks, just parties thrown by the people for the people.  Aint been many of those.
> *


sort of like a rave but in a club.  good times.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 01:02 PM~6355192
> *yea i know what you meant but i know what the flyer is meaning too.
> 
> humble...youre gonna be far away from home! ill be in that area too. my homegirl is having a costumer party that same night.
> *


ring me up that night and i'll let you know if it is open to everyone. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 12:05 PM~6355218
> *ring me up that night and i'll let you know if it is open to everyone.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: cool! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 01:02 PM~6355192
> *yea i know what you meant but i know what the flyer is meaning too.
> 
> humble...youre gonna be far away from home! ill be in that area too. my homegirl is having a costumer party that same night at her house.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 12 2006, 12:19 PM~6355291
> *:scrutinize:
> *


close to where you used to live but NOT at that fools house. :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Friday is the House party, the next day Saturday we'll all be at Havana downtown and then the following Saturday on the 21st is our HUSH event. So if anyone is interested...just putting the info out there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Axe-wielding hoody holds up McDonalds*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...in_page_id=1770


Does this guy look familiar?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2006, 01:27 PM~6355350
> *close to where you used to live but NOT at that fools house. :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 12:37 PM~6355412
> *Axe-wielding hoody holds up McDonalds
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...in_page_id=1770
> Does this guy look familiar?
> ...



is that kenny from southpark?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

we'll be in h-town friday night for my homie's bachelor party...don't know where we are going yet....probably "cruise richmond" and find a spot....any suggestions.....pm me??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 12:44 PM~6355471
> *is that kenny from southpark?
> *


Kenny wears orange


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 12 2006, 01:48 PM~6355511
> *Kenny wears orange
> 
> 
> ...



DEATH IS CREEPING UP BEHIND YOU!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGH!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 12:47 PM~6355495
> *:roflmao:
> *



i'll have a #7...supersize....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 12 2006, 12:49 PM~6355519
> *DEATH IS CREEPING UP BEHIND YOU!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGH!!!
> *



this is a defense against latin's smelly ass....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 12 2006, 10:22 AM~6354960
> *best costume huh..    sic gonna go and win..  he gonna say he's "darkness"
> *


haha.. u can go as a blue and yellow m&m with that oldschool pic u got


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 12:48 PM~6355509
> *we'll be in h-town friday night for my homie's bachelor party...don't know where we are going yet....probably "cruise richmond" and find a spot....any suggestions.....pm me??
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 12 2006, 12:42 PM~6355442
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what you were thinkin huh??? :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 12 2006, 12:58 PM~6355588
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ..... i might have to put some knockoffs on my lincoln....see how many times i get pulled over....haha...car full of meskins and beer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 01:06 PM~6355657
> *:biggrin: ..... i might have  to put some knockoffs on my lincoln....see how many times i get pulled over....haha...car full of meskins and beer!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 01:48 PM~6355509
> *we'll be in h-town friday night for my homie's bachelor party...don't know where we are going yet....probably "cruise richmond" and find a spot....any suggestions.....pm me??
> *


Nothing special on Richmond Ave. Go to Treasures on Westheimer heading towards the galleria. Top Notch hoez.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 12 2006, 01:51 PM~6355530
> *this is a defense against latin's smelly ass....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 12 2006, 01:37 PM~6355412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH.. IMMA WRITE THAT DOWN SO I DONT FORGET..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

we'll be in h-town friday night for my homie's bachelor party...don't know where we are going yet....probably "cruise richmond" and find a spot....any suggestions.....pm me??.......we should roll up deep to LEGENDS in a fleet of lowriders lol


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

.....OR THIS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Todays reading material.... 

Ed Gein. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre was based, in part, on this lunatics life.


http://www.carpenoctem.tv/killers/gein.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 13 2006, 07:17 AM~6360712
> *Todays reading material....
> 
> Ed Gein. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre was based, in part, on this lunatics life.
> ...


YEAH..READ ABOUT HIM BEFORE.. MAN WORE HIS HUMAN SKINS OVER HIMSELF.. WITH HIS PP STICKIN OUT OF COOTER HOLE.. AND DANCED UNDER THE MOONLITE..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 07:53 AM~6360809
> *YEAH..READ ABOUT HIM BEFORE..  MAN WORE HIS HUMAN SKINS OVER HIMSELF..  WITH HIS PP STICKIN OUT OF COOTER HOLE.. AND DANCED UNDER THE MOONLITE..
> *



:0 :0 

made lampshades and mobiles outta human skin and parts...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Lone... Be careful with that X-Ray machine... :biggrin: 


*One dead, 13 injured in X-ray blunder at French hospital*


Thu Oct 12, 2:18 PM ET

STRASBOURG, France (AFP) - One person died and 13 others fell sick after they were exposed to excessive doses of X-rays as they were being scanned for prostate cancer at an eastern French hospital, the regional health authority said.

The accidents occurred between May 2004 and May 2005 at Epinal Hospital, where staff misused a new software programme that had been installed in the X-ray unit, the Lorraine Regional Hospital Agency said.

Twenty-three patients received excessive doses of radiation.

The 13 who fell ill suffered from rectal inflammation and needed surgery to fit an artificial anus, it said.

The French health ministry has ordered an independent inquiry into the affair.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20061012/hl_af...HNlYwMlJVRPUCUl


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Oct 12 2006, 08:19 PM~6358120
> *we'll be in h-town friday night for my homie's bachelor party...don't know where we are going yet....probably "cruise richmond" and find a spot....any suggestions.....pm me??.......we should roll up deep to LEGENDS in a fleet of lowriders lol
> *


NO CAN DO.. FRI NITE IS CASINO NITE AT JUAN STOP CUSTOMS.. AND IM FIXIN TO BREAK THEM ******..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 13 2006, 05:56 AM~6360824
> *Hey Lone... Be careful with that X-Ray machine...  :biggrin:
> One dead, 13 injured in X-ray blunder at French hospital
> Thu Oct 12, 2:18 PM ET
> ...


damn must have been alot , as in nuclear fallout amounts...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think i go ahead and call b/s on that xray story. the machine would break before it could give out enuff radiation to cause damage like that. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 13 2006, 06:02 AM~6360843
> *ok
> *


machines have what is called a dead man switch that means if the machine stays on for up to five minutes without anyone messing with it, it turns itself off. ok class dismissed chumps


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Now here is a good one!!!



*Canada troops battle 10-ft Afghan marijuana plants*

OTTAWA (Reuters) - Canadian troops fighting Taliban militants in Afghanistan have stumbled across an unexpected and potent enemy -- almost impenetrable forests of 10-feet (three metre) high marijuana plants.

General Rick Hillier, chief of the Canadian defence staff, said on Thursday that Taliban fighters were using the forests as cover. In response, the crew of at least one armored car had camouflaged their vehicle with marijuana.

"The challenge is that marijuana plants absorb energy, heat very readily. It's very difficult to penetrate with thermal devices ... and as a result you really have to be careful that the Taliban don't dodge in and out of those marijuana forests," he said in a speech in Ottawa.

"We tried burning them with white phosphorous -- it didn't work. We tried burning them with diesel -- it didn't work. The plants are so full of water right now ... that we simply couldn't burn them," he said.

Even successful incineration had its drawbacks.

"A couple of brown plants on the edges of some of those (forests) did catch on fire. But a section of soldiers that was downwind from that had some ill effects and decided that was probably not the right course of action," Hiller said dryly.

One soldier told him later: "Sir, three years ago before I joined the army, I never thought I'd say 'That damn marijuana'."


http://today.reuters.co.uk/news/articlenew...11-Odd-2&rpc=92


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 08:04 AM~6360848
> *machines have what is called a dead man switch that means if the machine stays on for up to five minutes without anyone messing with it, it turns itself off. ok class dismissed chumps
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 08:04 AM~6360848
> *machines have what is called a dead man switch that means if the machine stays on for up to five minutes without anyone messing with it, it turns itself off. ok class dismissed chumps
> *


YOU O' XRAY TECH ACTIN AZZ


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 07:04 AM~6360848
> *machines have what is called a dead man switch that means if the machine stays on for up to five minutes without anyone messing with it, it turns itself off. ok class dismissed chumps
> *


 :roflmao: 


anyone go to the fight (boxing) last night?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 06:20 AM~6360916
> *YOU O' XRAY TECH ACTIN AZZ
> *


shut up ***** go back to bookin hotels for white people :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2006, 08:28 AM~6360949
> *:roflmao:
> anyone go to the fight (boxing) last night?
> *



who was fighting? where?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 08:28 AM~6360950
> *shut up ***** go back to bookin hotels for white people  :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET FLIGHTS AND RENTAL CARS TOO.. BUT IM OFF TODAY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 06:29 AM~6360956
> *DONT FORGET FLIGHTS AND RENTAL CARS TOO..  BUT IM OFF TODAY
> *


so whats up on tonite i havent heard from anyone???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 08:34 AM~6360975
> *so whats up on tonite i havent heard from anyone???
> *


DONT KNOW.. BUT IM DOWN FOR WHAT WHATEVER.. BRUSHIN UP ON POKER SKILLZ.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

OH..STILL GOT YOUR AQUAFINA LITE..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 13 2006, 08:37 AM~6360992
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 06:41 AM~6361021
> *x2
> *


"tha branch" yea right


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 13 2006, 07:28 AM~6360953
> *who was fighting? where?
> *


it was a couple of amateaur fights but it was alot of fun. evander holyfield, jose dias, raul marquez, and several other boxers were there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2006, 08:42 AM~6361026
> *it was a couple of amateaur fights but it was alot of fun. evander holyfield, jose dias, raul marquez, and several other boxers were there.
> 
> 
> ...



They used to have fights there every Thursday for a while. The amateur fights are better sometimes...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i agree. i saw a fight there about two months ago. my co-workers son is one of the boxers on the flyer. whenever he fights our company springs for tickets, drinks, food and we invite customers.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 08:42 AM~6361025
> *"tha branch" yea right
> *


Bring your mobile mini x-ray wagon down LongPoint chump..... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 06:55 AM~6361092
> *Bring your mobile mini x-ray wagon down LongPoint chump..... :cheesy:
> *


i do all the time. right next door to spring branch hospital. that whole area is wack.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 08:57 AM~6361105
> *i do all the time. right next door to spring branch hospital. that whole area is wack.
> *


CALL JP.. WAKE HIS AZZ UP.. TELL EM IF ITS ON 2NITE.. EVEN DO IT AT MY CRIB IF YA'LL WANT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 06:59 AM~6361122
> *CALL JP..  WAKE HIS AZZ UP.. TELL EM IF ITS ON 2NITE..  EVEN DO IT AT MY CRIB IF YA'LL WANT.
> *


he prolly at the library right now. he should log on in a few mins..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 08:57 AM~6361105
> *i do all the time. right next door to spring branch hospital. that whole area is wack.
> *


After seen 3 silver 64 rags in Vegas Ive come to the realization your ride is wack


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 07:03 AM~6361148
> *After seen 3 silver 64 rags in Vegas Ive come to the realization your ride is wack
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 09:03 AM~6361145
> *he prolly at the library right now. he should log on in a few mins..
> *


THEY GOT COMPUTERS WITH QUARTER SLOTS LIKE PAY PHONES?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 09:03 AM~6361148
> *After seen 3 silver 64 rags in Vegas Ive come to the realization your ride is wack
> *


LOL.. SAW PICS.. WAS LIKE "HMMM.. SOMEONE NEEDS KANDY PAINT"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 07:04 AM~6361156
> *THEY GOT COMPUTERS WITH QUARTER SLOTS LIKE PAY PHONES?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he told me if u get there before 1030 u can use the internet for free. he told me he was gonna look at a book about quilting, thats his next come up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 09:04 AM~6361154
> *
> *


I have work to do (slinging hot mops!) Dont you have work to do too? (x-rayin old man butt holes)... Im out...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 09:06 AM~6361163
> *he told me if u get there before 1030 u can use the internet for free.  he told me he was gonna look at a book about quilting, thats his next come up.
> *


POWER MOVES!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 07:06 AM~6361170
> *I have work to do (slinging hot mops!) Dont you have work to do too? (x-rayin old man butt holes)... Im out...
> *


its a mini van but it blows cold a/c and the seat reclines so im cool


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 09:05 AM~6361161
> *LOL..  SAW PICS..  WAS LIKE "HMMM..  SOMEONE NEEDS KANDY PAINT"
> *


no bull there were 3 silver 64 rag ss....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 09:08 AM~6361183
> *its a mini van but it blows cold a/c and the seat reclines so im cool
> *


PUT SOME D'S ON IT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 07:08 AM~6361186
> *no bull there were 3 silver 64 rag ss....
> *


bet they had black interior and not silver interior :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 09:08 AM~6361186
> *no bull there were 3 silver 64 rag ss....
> *


MAYBE LONE STAR CAN GET IN TOUCH WITH EM AND START HIS OWN CLUB.. CALLED "QUADDRUPLETS CC"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 09:08 AM~6361183
> *its a mini van but it blows cold a/c and the seat reclines so im cool
> *


  You see how i roll at work  :cheesy: My truck is about to hit 200k and its a 02!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 07:10 AM~6361198
> * You see how i roll at work   :cheesy:  My truck is about to hit 200k and its a 02!
> *


my shit is at 190k too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 09:11 AM~6361201
> *my shit is at 190k too
> *


DAMN.. MY DAILY IS 02 ALSO.. ONLY AT 89K


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 13 2006, 09:09 AM~6361192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 09:12 AM~6361207
> *yup black.... no daytons so you safe :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


SHHHHH.. HE GONNA GET MAD.. AND START TALKIN ABOUT ME NEEDING JUICE.. AND CALL ME A ***.. 


LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 09:12 AM~6361206
> *DAMN.. MY DAILY IS 02 ALSO.. ONLY AT 89K
> *


My Sierra avg's 200 miles a day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

YOU DO NEED JUICE...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 09:14 AM~6361215
> *My Sierra avg's 200 miles a day
> *


MY LOW ONLY HAS 69K ORIGINAL MILES!!!!!!



FUNNY HOW MY 68 HAS LESS MILES THEN MY 02..

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 13 2006, 09:15 AM~6361220
> *YOU DO NEED JUICE...
> *


GONNA GET BAGS.. AND GONNA ENGRAVE TANK WITH "FK AN XRAY TECH"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 09:14 AM~6361214
> *SHHHHH.. HE GONNA GET MAD..  AND START TALKIN ABOUT ME NEEDING JUICE..  AND CALL ME A ***..
> LOL
> *


he doggs me too cuz i havnt cut my car.... I just think LeCabs look like shit with plastic back windows and if i cut my car the rear glass must go :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 09:17 AM~6361230
> *he doggs me too cuz i havnt cut my car.... I just think LeCabs look like shit with plastic back windows and if i cut my car the rear glass must go :thumbsdown:
> *


IM LIL SLOW..BUT WHAT U MEAN BY "CUT"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 09:15 AM~6361221
> *MY LOW ONLY HAS 69K ORIGINAL MILES!!!!!!
> FUNNY HOW MY 68 HAS LESS MILES THEN MY 02..
> 
> ...


My Lecab has 37k og miles :cheesy: its a 82


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 09:18 AM~6361235
> *My Lecab has 37k og miles :cheesy: its a 82
> *


HMM.. OK FINE.. I'LL GIVE YOU $1500 FOR IT.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 09:17 AM~6361233
> *IM LIL SLOW..BUT WHAT U MEAN BY "CUT"
> *


juice, lift, cutt.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

anyone seen the trailer for this movie "GRIND HOUSE"?


here it is http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/film/809

CRAZY SH*T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 13 2006, 09:19 AM~6361240
> *HMM.. OK FINE.. I'LL GIVE YOU $1500 FOR IT..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol... okay i have to go now... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 09:20 AM~6361247
> *juice, lift, cutt.......
> *


OH. FK IT..BAG IT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

morning :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Oct 13 2006, 08:55 AM~6361376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mornin homies.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 13 2006, 09:23 AM~6361484
> *mornin homies.....
> *


not to sure this is mike......if it is hes pulling a cathy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 13 2006, 09:27 AM~6361500
> *not to sure this is mike......if it is hes pulling a cathy
> *



haha.....dammit....ya'll named it huh.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uh oh


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 13 2006, 08:20 AM~6361253
> *anyone seen the trailer for this movie "GRIND HOUSE"?
> here it is  http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/film/809
> 
> ...



Just seeing Quentin Tarantino and Robert Rodriguez says it'll be a bad ass movie, I just hate having to sit through all that gore $hit :barf:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

They're both talented ass mthr fckrs but their imagination is way out there....From Dusk till Dawn is still one of my FAVORITE movies


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 13 2006, 09:58 AM~6361593
> *They're both talented ass mthr fckrs but their imagination is way out there....From Dusk till Dawn is still one of my FAVORITE movies
> *


i agree. that is a good movie.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

sure is quiet :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so who all is going to San Antonio this weekend?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 13 2006, 12:14 PM~6362401
> *sure is quiet  :ugh:
> *


its cause latin isnt at work today.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 13 2006, 02:21 PM~6362785
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 13 2006, 11:50 AM~6362602
> *so who all is going to San Antonio this weekend?
> *


i was.. but i dont have transport for the bike.. my ride cancelled on us at the last minute


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2006, 02:15 PM~6362747
> *its cause latin isnt at work today.
> *


he hasnt even sent me his daily poo pics :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 02:44 PM~6362919
> *he hasnt even sent me his daily poo pics :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



did you get the "Im in love with a stripper" deal...?!

:angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 13 2006, 02:46 PM~6362924
> *did you get the "Im in love with a stripper" deal...?!
> 
> :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah yesterday..... My girl had sent that same thing to me back in march


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 02:48 PM~6362934
> *yeah yesterday..... My girl had sent that same thing to me back in march
> *



that was crazy, had my son sitting next to me, he hears the song so he tries to peek and see what Im looking at... :twak: :nono: :scrutinize: :barf: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 01:44 PM~6362919
> *he hasnt even sent me his daily poo pics :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lucky for you! i guess he only send them to me on "special occasions" cause i dont get those txts too often.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Liv4Lacs


Lotsa Ninjas today


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2006, 01:41 PM~6362904
> *i was.. but i dont have transport for the bike.. my ride cancelled on us at the last minute
> *


well we are leaving tomorrow


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 13 2006, 02:51 PM~6362962
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Liv4Lacs
> Lotsa Ninjas today
> *



troublemakers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 13 2006, 01:53 PM~6362983
> *troublemakers
> *


like yourself.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2006, 03:01 PM~6363045
> *like yourself.
> *



:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 13 2006, 12:52 PM~6362971
> *well we are leaving tomorrow
> *


oh yeah.. what are yall taking..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard lone star skurred of casino nite today.. knows imma break his azz..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp actin like a baby


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Mike said its cool at his house tonight but make sure with him


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 13 2006, 04:41 PM~6364286
> *Mike said its cool at his house tonight but make sure with him
> *


it dont matter to me jp said his house at 8 but i guess we wait for you again :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2006, 04:42 PM~6364291
> *it dont matter to me jp said his house at 8 but i guess we wait for you again  :uh:
> *


ok dont matter be there bout 11 again then


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Q~VO... H~TOWN*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAVANA



tonight



Downtown on Travis



that is all.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 14 2006, 11:45 AM~6368046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trippin fool, u forgot chronicle sales.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2006, 02:29 PM~6368171
> *trippin fool, u forgot chronicle sales.
> *


didnt forget..just ran out of room.. if i put everything.. flyer would have turned into a magazine.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2006, 02:38 PM~6368200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the business card? that man spares no expense huh..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

after me and mike took his money last nite, he said he had to make due with what he had.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2006, 02:40 PM~6368208
> *after me and mike took his money last nite, he said he had to make due with what he had.
> *


broke that man for a whole $5


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"hey.. get da fk out of here with that shit!!!!"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 14 2006, 01:56 PM~6368085
> *HAVANA
> tonight
> Downtown on Travis
> ...


is there a dress code? cause i was gonna go in dickies, wife beater and house shoes.. if i do go.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sup People...just wnated to say hi and ya'll have a great weekend...don't get too fuc*** up lol!!! Miss ya'll!! Much Love!!!! Always 
Christina


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 14 2006, 08:51 PM~6369523
> *Sup People...just wnated to say hi and ya'll have a great weekend...don't get too fuc*** up lol!!! Miss ya'll!! Much Love!!!! Always
> Christina
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 14 2006, 06:51 PM~6369523
> *Sup People...just wnated to say hi and ya'll have a great weekend...don't get too fuc*** up lol!!! Miss ya'll!! Much Love!!!! Always
> Christina
> *


miss u too


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

something for the houston haters


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. im puttin it down like that.. im on some different shit right now.. my mind is lost and confused


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 01:58 AM~6371137
> *yeah.. im puttin it down like that.. im on some different shit right now.. my mind is lost and confused
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 14 2006, 01:45 PM~6368046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

We have updated our eyecandy and past Car shows gallery....WWW.EMPIRELOWRIDERCLUB.COM
dont forget to sign the guestbook...


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

power moves!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey juan stop i was thinkin on gettin my windows tinted , is that something u guys can take care of?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 15 2006, 06:43 AM~6371771
> *power moves!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

juanstopcustomz... that shit made my day....


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 09:52 AM~6372225
> *juanstopcustomz... that shit made my day....
> *


we at juan stop kustoms are currently looking for an up and comer painter. if you are interested go ahead and call 1888-sho nuff, or fax resume to 1866 all-n-one and we can setup interview process.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 15 2006, 05:39 AM~6371694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe i should give some advice on how to get a girl and keep one,,cause yall two lonely bitches got to much time on yalls hands... :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 15 2006, 12:51 PM~6372420
> *maybe i should give some advice on how to get a girl and keep one,,cause yall two lonely bitches got to much time on yalls hands... :0  :0
> *


so Juan Stop's going to also offer dating/couples counciling? 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 15 2006, 10:51 AM~6372420
> *maybe i should give some advice on how to get a girl and keep one,,cause yall two lonely bitches got to much time on yalls hands... :0  :0
> *


keep a girl, or keep a car?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 02:33 PM~6372714
> *keep a girl, or keep a car?
> *


he must mean a girl. cause we already know how to keep a car.. 

:0


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

i wish i could get online to entertain you guys as much as you would like, but when you run an all-in-one business such as juan stop kustomz there is no time to play games. 

juan stop kustomz for all your needs

1 888 SHO-NUFF


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

If JuanStopKustomz get into cadi parts im gonna throw in the towel~~ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2006, 03:57 PM~6372958
> *If JuanStopKustomz get into cadi parts im gonna throw in the towel~~ :biggrin:
> *


MIGHT AS WELL FILE CHAPTER 11..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 04:23 PM~6373041
> *MIGHT AS WELL FILE CHAPTER 11..
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2006, 02:57 PM~6372958
> *If JuanStopKustomz get into cadi parts im gonna throw in the towel~~ :biggrin:
> *


Too late. :0 I already got some tail lights from him.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

let me know when u ready for me to strip down the 64 for that kandy treatment :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 05:40 PM~6373775
> *let me know when u ready for me to strip down the 64 for that kandy treatment  :0
> *


wheneva u ready dawg...we can do this... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Oct 15 2006, 06:42 PM~6373488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT BAD.. DO YOU MATCH COMPETITORS COUPONS? CAUSE I GOT A COUPON FROM JUAN STOP'S.. FREE PINSTRIPING WITH ANY PAINT JOB.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 06:00 PM~6373849
> *I CALLED JUAN STOP..CAUSE I NEEDED TO USE A DRILL. .MAN SAYS HE GOT LOAN A TOOL PROGRAM..  SAID HE TALKING AUTOZONE OUT OF DA GAME...
> :0
> NOT BAD..  DO YOU MATCH COMPETITORS COUPONS?  CAUSE I GOT A COUPON FROM JUAN STOP'S..  FREE PINSTRIPING WITH ANY PAINT JOB.
> *


yeah,, me and juan are gunna team up and get a shop...
called 
sicjuan customs..
we also do bikes ,model,and airbrushed t-shirts


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

what you hear is right folks. we honor competitors coupons, along with a free pinstripe job with every paint job. we will be taking houston by storm. juan stop kustomz for all your needs. no credit check. simply bring in your pay stub and roll out in style, rent to own paint jobs, wheels, tires, audio video. you name it we got it. we will even sell you a newspaper to read while the work is done to your ride, juan stop kustomz 1888 SHO NUFF


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 12:33 PM~6372714
> *keep a girl, or keep a car?
> *


maybe i should give some advice on how to get a girl and keep one,,cause yall two lonely bitches got to much time on yalls hands...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 12:02 PM~6372640
> *so Juan Stop's going to also offer dating/couples counciling?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


maybe i should give some advice on how to get a girl and keep one,,cause yall two lonely bitches got to much time on yalls hands...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

juan stop kustoms will help lowriding to stay alive, hell yeah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp i see you found out how to copy and paste. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i been married for a couple of years now,,and i still got hoes all up in my business 24/7,,,dam hoes need a life :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2006, 08:59 PM~6374253
> *   juan stop kustoms will help lowriding to stay alive, hell yeah
> *


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2006, 06:59 PM~6374253
> *   juan stop kustoms will help lowriding to stay alive, hell yeah
> *


this is absolutely right mr switches4life. we are here to stay.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 07:04 PM~6374290
> *i been married for a couple of years now,,and i still got hoes all up in my business 24/7,,,dam hoes need a life  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


me too,but not 24/7, only on weeknds :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 15 2006, 07:07 PM~6374313
> *this is absolutely right mr switches4life. we are here to stay.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 15 2006, 09:07 PM~6374313
> *this is absolutely right mr switches4life. we are here to stay.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 15 2006, 07:07 PM~6374313
> *this is absolutely right mr switches4life. we are here to stay.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 07:08 PM~6374320
> *:uh:
> *


another brandon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 15 2006, 09:12 PM~6374372
> *another brandon
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

JP.. SERIOUSLY THOUGH. IMMA SWING BY ONCE THERES DAY IT AINT RAINING AND BORROW THAT DRILL.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 15 2006, 07:12 PM~6374372
> *another brandon
> *


trippin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 05:39 PM~6373769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like we do have talented people in H TOWN, juanstopkustoms should hire this guy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the paint looks clean but the big question is

*WHAT IT DEW!!!*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 08:19 PM~6374410
> *the paint looks clean but the big question is
> 
> WHAT IT DEW!!!
> *


are you saying its all show and no go :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 07:19 PM~6374410
> *the paint looks clean but the big question is
> 
> WHAT IT DEW!!!
> *


u will find out at the next hop, probly magnificos show, ofcourse it's hoppin with some badass blocks that i bought at JUANSTOPKUSTOMS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 15 2006, 09:20 PM~6374418
> *are you saying its all show and no go :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I HEARD JUANSTOPKUSTOMS WILL BE DOING A HOUSE CALL IN 2 WEEKS. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2006, 09:22 PM~6374440
> *u will find out at the next hop, probly magnificos show, ofcourse it's hoppin with some badass blocks that i bought at JUANSTOPKUSTOMS
> *


ARE THEY ENGRAVED WITH "J.S.K"?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JP HASNT RESPONDED IN A WHILE. BOOTLEG WIRELESS MUST BE GIVING OUT DUE TO WEATHER CONDITIONS.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 09:24 PM~6374457
> *ARE THEY ENGRAVED WITH "J.S.K"?
> *


Laser etching?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 07:23 PM~6374452
> *I HEARD JUANSTOPKUSTOMS WILL BE DOING A HOUSE CALL IN 2 WEEKS.  :0
> *


where ,where i want to be there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2006, 09:25 PM~6374463
> *JP HASNT RESPONDED IN A WHILE. BOOTLEG WIRELESS MUST BE GIVING OUT DUE TO WEATHER CONDITIONS.
> *


I CAN PICTURE THAT MAN ON HIS ROOF WITH LAPTOP.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 07:24 PM~6374457
> *ARE THEY ENGRAVED WITH "J.S.K"?
> *


think so, on all 4 sides


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 07:27 PM~6374489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 14 2006, 12:45 PM~6368046
> *
> 
> 
> ...




damn fool thats a bad ass flyer....remind me to pick some up the next time we have casino nite...but that shit is funny, u crazy nicca....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 15 2006, 09:34 PM~6374544
> *damn fool thats a bad ass flyer....remind me to pick some up the next time we have casino nite...but that shit is funny, u crazy nicca....
> *


I WAS CONTRACTED BY JSK TO MAKE IT.. HE TRIED TO HIRE ME.. BUT HE CAN AFFORD MY SALARY REQUIREMENTS. 

SHOULD SEE BUSINESS CARDS I MADE FOR MYSELF.. THEY GANGSTA!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 06:39 PM~6373769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good fucker.....more practice u get the better u get....by the time u get to truck it should be a trip....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 15 2006, 07:19 PM~6373969
> *what you hear is right folks. we honor competitors coupons, along with a free pinstripe job with every paint job.  we will be taking houston by storm. juan stop kustomz for all your needs.  no credit check. simply bring in your pay stub and roll out in style, rent to own paint jobs, wheels, tires, audio video. you name it we got it.  we will even sell you a newspaper to read while the work is done to your ride, juan stop kustomz 1888 SHO NUFF
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ......SHO NUFF...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 08:36 PM~6374563
> *I WAS CONTRACTED BY JSK TO MAKE IT..  HE TRIED TO HIRE ME..  BUT HE CAN AFFORD MY SALARY REQUIREMENTS.
> 
> SHOULD SEE BUSINESS CARDS I MADE FOR MYSELF..  THEY GANGSTA!!
> *



shoot im sure that they are straight hood....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HERE IT GO!! :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 08:40 PM~6374595
> *HERE IT GO!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



sweeet.....bring some to casino nite....and practice up fool, u got better than the first time...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

so who won friday night??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Oct 15 2006, 09:42 PM~6374606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I BOUGHT IN TWICE AND WAS OUT $10.. HELL, I SPENT MORE BUYING COOKIES FROM LIL ****** WHO ROLLED UP ON US IN YARD WITH BOX FULL OF CANDYS AND COOKIES..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 15 2006, 08:42 PM~6374607
> *so who won friday night??
> *



me and kenny split the pot......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 15 2006, 08:46 PM~6374633
> *me and kenny split the pot......
> *


a whole $20


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

I BOUGHT IN TWICE AND WAS OUT $10.. HELL, I SPENT MORE BUYING COOKIES FROM LIL ****** WHO ROLLED UP ON US IN YARD WITH BOX FULL OF CANDYS AND COOKIES..
[/quote]


yea right....thats because u were mean as hell to the first set of them..."HEY...get the fuck out of here with that shit."


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 15 2006, 08:49 PM~6374647
> *a whole $20
> *



yup......a whole 20....but its cool, it bought dinner last nite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 15 2006, 09:51 PM~6374661
> *
> yea right....thats because u were mean as hell to the first set of them..."HEY...get the fuck out of here with that shit."
> *


MY SUGAR WAS LOW.. GETS ME AGGED.. SO I BLAME THAT..

:angel:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 08:54 PM~6374681
> *MY SUGAR WAS LOW..  GETS ME AGGED..  SO I BLAME THAT..
> 
> :angel:
> *



lol.....well im glad to kno that...ill be sure to stay away from u when ur sugar is low.....lol


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

FYI- due to recent customer requests.. any future "casino nites" at JSK will require minimum buy in of $20. 



juan stop!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 15 2006, 07:36 PM~6374568
> *looking good fucker.....more practice u get the better u get....by the time u get to truck it should be a trip....
> *


sho nuff....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 06:39 PM~6373769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Beautiful weather this is...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 08:35 AM~6377032
> *Beautiful weather this is...
> *


walked out the front door, and it felt like someone turned on the heater :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sixty8imp, *ALAC* , JUSTDEEZ

mr and mrs 20 quotes!! wassup!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 08:35 AM~6377032
> *Beautiful weather this is...
> *



same shit here...rainin like a mofo....

ran into scarface at a gas station on friday night in h-town....dude is really cool.... took time to take pics with us...he actually has a place here in bryan...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 09:05 AM~6377140
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sixty8imp, ALAC , JUSTDEEZ
> 
> ...



what's up homie!!!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey guys what's sup?? why aren't ya'll at work lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 10:06 AM~6377146
> *same shit here...rainin like a mofo....
> 
> ran into scarface at a gas station on friday night in h-town....dude is really cool.... took time to take pics with us...he actually has a place here in bryan...
> *


run into him once and awhile.. bushwick bill also.. 

bushwick a damn alcoholic.. i remember at club once. man got kicked out 3 times in same nite.. kept coming back saying.. "i wont start no trouble... " and they made mistake of letting em in.. few minutes later he cussin and throwin drinks.. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

:dunno: What are you guya talin about?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 16 2006, 10:08 AM~6377157
> *Hey guys what's sup?? why aren't ya'll at work lol
> *


who says we aint? we new generation mexicans.. we got jobs with computers now..


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

OOOpps * What are you guys talkin about***


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 08:10 AM~6377169
> *who says we aint?  we new generation mexicans.. we got jobs with computers now..
> *


lol Chill out mira ta buenita que fancy lol


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 14 2006, 12:45 PM~6368046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning

Michael, post that pic up you took w/face


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Spent the weekend in Shelby... mowing the fields in the damn rain!!!

Made a poncho out of a trash bag, the neighbors would drive by real slow and stare. Probably just thought "its ok it jus some of thum messicans mowers again"... 

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

hno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2006, 06:39 PM~6373769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You did that??? :0 :0 
Damn, I'm gonna say the best I've seen you do yet! I love it!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 09:12 AM~6377184
> *Spent the weekend in Shelby... mowing the fields in the damn rain!!!
> 
> Made a poncho out of a trash bag, the neighbors would drive by real slow and stare. Probably just thought "its ok it jus some of thum messicans mowers again"...
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: 

pics?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

well ya'll have fun today be careful and be good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 16 2006, 10:12 AM~6377182
> *lol Chill out  mira ta buenita que fancy lol
> *


dont understand mojo either.. please translate to american..

:biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Dani, you guys ready for [name dispute] yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 10:13 AM~6377192
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> pics?
> *



My wife took some... She was wearing her trash bag poncho too. Had her rubber boots on also, I told her I was changing her name to Mary Joe or Ellie Mae... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 09:12 AM~6377184
> *Spent the weekend in Shelby... mowing the fields in the damn rain!!!
> 
> Made a poncho out of a trash bag, the neighbors would drive by real slow and stare. Probably just thought "its ok it jus some of thum messicans mowers again"...
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 09:16 AM~6377207
> *Hey Dani, you guys ready for [name dispute] yet?
> *



man we need to get the hopper ready for the magnificos show... :biggrin: 

post that pic cat...you have it too...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 10:17 AM~6377211
> *:0
> *



Pulled out the big tractor for that one! Once I move out there Ill get Sic to throw a sic paint job on it and slap some wires on. 

:0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 16 2006, 09:16 AM~6377209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: say please mami :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 09:18 AM~6377218
> *Pulled out the big tractor for that one! Once I move out there Ill get Sic to throw a sic paint job on it and slap some wires on.
> 
> :0  :0
> *


with some 13's on it...your grass will be shaved for real!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 09:19 AM~6377222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :uh: say please mami  :biggrin:
> *



i'm gonna tell you how OJ will be told in heaven....

***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 09:21 AM~6377228
> *i'm gonna tell you how OJ will be told in heaven....
> 
> ***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Major SETI Institute Announcement*

10:00 - 11:00 am PDT

Date: Tuesday, October 17, 2006

Location: SETI Institute, 515 N. Whisman Road, Mountain View, CA, US

Web Site Address: http://www.seti.org



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 10:16 AM~6377209
> *My wife took some... She was wearing her trash bag poncho too. Had her rubber boots on also, I told her I was changing her name to Mary Joe or Ellie Mae...   :biggrin:
> *


ya'll one of them kinky couples huh... 

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 10:24 AM~6377240
> *ya'll one of them kinky couples huh...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *



uffin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 09:24 AM~6377239
> *Major SETI Institute Announcement
> 
> 10:00 - 11:00 am PDT
> ...



a little more specific please? not sure what i was looking for


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 09:24 AM~6377240
> *ya'll one of them kinky couples huh...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *



key word ....WIFE....kinky stops once the kryptonite ring goes on!!! :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 09:12 AM~6377184
> *Spent the weekend in Shelby... mowing the fields in the damn rain!!!
> 
> Made a poncho out of a trash bag, the neighbors would drive by real slow and stare. Probably just thought "its ok it jus some of thum messicans mowers again"...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 09:27 AM~6377261
> *key word ....WIFE....kinky stops once the kryptonite ring goes on!!! :twak:
> *



:uh: 

i'm gonna tell you how OJ will be told in heaven....

***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 09:27 AM~6377265
> *:uh:
> 
> i'm gonna tell you how OJ will be told in heaven....
> ...



copy CAT.... :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 10:26 AM~6377256
> *a little more specific please?  not sure what i was looking for
> *



SETI has detected several signals emanating from the center of the Galaxy. They are going to make some kind of announcement tied to that tommorrow. 

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 09:21 AM~6377228
> *i'm gonna tell you how OJ will be told in heaven....
> 
> ***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 10:27 AM~6377261
> *key word ....WIFE....kinky stops once the kryptonite ring goes on!!! :twak:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 09:29 AM~6377273
> *SETI has detected several signals emanating from the center of the Galaxy. They are going to make some kind of announcement tied to that tommorrow.
> 
> :dunno:
> *



you were makin crop circles weren't you...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 08:35 AM~6377032
> *Beautiful weather this is...
> *


for real. these shitty weather days are only good cause those are the days i get to work like 30 mins early. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 10:30 AM~6377282
> *you were makin crop circles weren't you...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



shhhhh... dont tell anyone. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 09:30 AM~6377282
> *you were makin crop circles weren't you...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 09:30 AM~6377282
> *you were makin crop circles weren't you...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 09:30 AM~6377284
> *for real. these shitty weather days are only good cause those are the days i get to work like 30 mins early.  :roflmao:
> *



it is POURING right now, glad I brought some leftovers for lunch....I ain't going out in this weather


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 09:31 AM~6377285
> *shhhhh... dont tell anyone.  :biggrin:
> *



i knew it....had your poor wife on a ladder and shit givin you directions....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 09:35 AM~6377311
> *it is POURING right now, glad I brought some leftovers for lunch....I ain't going out in this weather
> *


thats how its been all this morning, all last night and almost all day yesterday. im sure someone here will order in for lunch since its been nasty today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 10:27 AM~6377265
> *:uh:
> 
> i'm gonna tell you how OJ will be told in heaven....
> ...


speaking of OJ.. i been thinking of adding a 92-96 bronco to my stable.... 









but i'd do it in white.. like OJ!! thats gangsta!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 10:36 AM~6377319
> *i knew it....had your poor wife on a ladder and shit givin you directions....
> *


You know how they are too.. "mow more on this side, now just a little over here. Nope, the other way was better", too late I cant put the grass back in!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is interesting.


*Why men are paid more* :biggrin: 



http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,2...5000117,00.html


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 09:35 AM~6377311
> *it is POURING right now, glad I brought some leftovers for lunch....I ain't going out in this weather
> *



some damn good leftovers.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 09:39 AM~6377344
> *You know how they are too.. "mow more on this side, now just a little over here. Nope, the other way was better", too late I cant put the grass back in!!!!
> :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: YOU MISSED A SPOT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 10:43 AM~6377368
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU MISSED A SPOT!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you know it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so i was at the radio station hanging out with dj shortdog and eric g, and got a lil bored....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

took a few pics....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

started playing around....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

posed for the camera "Secretos Houston" style....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

...and put it down for the fellow wh0res..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 16 2006, 09:39 AM~6377344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 16 2006, 09:43 AM~6377368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 11:21 AM~6377562
> *:uh:
> Remind me never to move to Australia
> Yeah, Props for putting it down on the grill.....damn good!
> ...



troublemakers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

slavedrivers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 11:25 AM~6377606
> *slavedrivers
> *


hoa$$nikkuhs


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 10:19 AM~6377545
> *posed for the camera "Secretos Houston" style....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 11:27 AM~6377632
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Canal 61. Good fake "Cheaters" show :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 11:28 AM~6377643
> *:biggrin:  Canal 61.  Good fake "Cheaters" show  :cheesy:
> *



That is some funny a** stuff right thurrr. They follow the guy around to post up some "spy" cameras and we are all watching as he is placing these cameras, but the people that are going to get spied on have no clue, and they seem to not notice the other guy with the huge camera recording all of this...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 10:28 AM~6377643
> *:biggrin:  Canal 61.  Good fake "Cheaters" show  :cheesy:
> *


i perfer Jose Luis Sin Censura. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 11:31 AM~6377670
> *i perfer Jose Luis Sin Censura. :biggrin:
> *



calma calma... calma... tome asiento.

whats up with the new chain link fence in the studio!?

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 10:32 AM~6377679
> *calma calma... calma... tome asiento.
> 
> whats up with the new chain link fence in the studio!?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

for real! that sucks now that they have that fence and extra security guards. the audience cant just come up and start fighting anymore. those were the best fights. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 11:20 AM~6377552
> *...and put it down for the fellow wh0res..
> 
> 
> ...


kinda looks like you. little bit..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 11:26 AM~6377619
> *hoa$$nikkuhs
> *


by da way.. someone actually thought of something other day..

do you actually stand over toilet and take pic with pants around ankles?? because none them pics have paper in toilet..so that means either you are.. or 2nd option.. you didnt wipe.. either way.. cochino!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 11:31 AM~6377670
> *i perfer Jose Luis Sin Censura. :biggrin:
> *


MUCHA ROPA! MUCHA ROPA! Shit these last few days i have taken off i've gotten hooked on Don Cheto and Estudio 3 (I think?). Pinche paisa shows but funny as hell.










_*El Machete*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 11:45 AM~6377750
> *by da way..  someone actually thought of something other day..
> 
> do you actually stand over toilet and take pic with pants around ankles??  because none them pics have paper in toilet..so that means  either you are.. or 2nd option.. you didnt wipe.. either way..  cochino!!
> *


I'm glad I was the topic of some intellectual conversation. Hadn't wiped yet. Next time i'll take one of my dirty cola :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 11:48 AM~6377777
> *MUCHA ROPA!  MUCHA ROPA!  Shit these last few days i have taken off i've gotten hooked on Don Cheto and Estudio 3 (I think?).  Pinche paisa shows but funny as hell.
> 
> *


elana from raza tv hot azz hell..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 11:50 AM~6377786
> *I'm glad I was the topic of some intellectual conversation.  Hadn't wiped yet.  Next time i'll take one of my dirty cola   :burn:
> *


dont matter.. i delete anything you send without even looking at it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 11:51 AM~6377799
> *dont matter..  i delete anything you send without even looking at it..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WTF? LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=40138


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 15 2006, 07:14 PM~6374392
> *JP.. SERIOUSLY THOUGH.  IMMA SWING BY ONCE THERES DAY IT AINT RAINING AND BORROW THAT DRILL
> *


JSK's loan a tool program.. will require $50 deposit, and will be fully refund upon return of tool in same condition. any damage to tool will forefit depost.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 10:50 AM~6377786
> *I'm glad I was the topic of some intellectual conversation.  Hadn't wiped yet.  Next time i'll take one of my dirty cola  :burn:
> *


UGH!!! FKIN NASTY LATIN!!!! :barf: x 10000000000000000000000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 15 2006, 08:43 AM~6371771
> *power moves!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 11:57 AM~6377849
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont laugh..he might start dj'n too.. and put hurting on your business.. 


and you know he'll jam SPM all nite long!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Juan is making that money.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 12:00 PM~6377867
> *Juan is making that money.
> *


i just pray to god he never gets into travel agency business.. then im screwed.
:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 11:59 AM~6377860
> *dont laugh..he might start dj'n too..  and put hurting on your business..
> and you know he'll jam SPM all nite long!!
> *


 :angry:  I got some vinyl for him. Good price :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 12:00 PM~6377874
> *i just pray to god he never gets into travel agency business..  then im screwed.
> :angry:
> *



or printing.
:angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Latin ,whats the news with the Party ? PM me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

who made that shop flyer?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 16 2006, 12:04 PM~6377895
> *Latin ,whats the news with the Party ? PM me.
> *


Contacting her right now. give me a sec...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 12:01 PM~6377880
> *or printing.
> :angry:
> *


Hes already takin my side work..... When he starts paving hwys im not gonna make my hose payment


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 12:06 PM~6377917
> *Hes already takin my side work..... When he starts paving hwys im not gonna make my hose payment
> *


wtf??? why you paying on a "hose" ??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:04 PM~6377896
> *who made that shop flyer?
> *


not me..

:angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:09 PM~6377939
> *wtf???  why you paying on a "hose"  ??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

them hose aint right!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dammmm driving back from San Antone in the rain was a biatchhhh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 12:18 PM~6377955
> *them hose aint right!
> *


[name dispute] hose thang


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 16 2006, 12:18 PM~6377961
> *dammmm driving back from San Antone in the rain was a biatchhhh
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 16 2006, 06:54 AM~6376924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too.. even though i dont understand a word coming out they mouth.. i like to watch people get they ass whopped


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 16 2006, 10:18 AM~6377961
> *dammmm driving back from San Antone in the rain was a biatchhhh
> *


im glad i stayed home and got mt paint on...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2006, 12:25 PM~6378009
> *im glad i stayed home and got mt paint on...
> *


You need to get at me sometime lil homie  Remember what we talked about back in SanAntonio..... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 12:27 PM~6378024
> *You need to get at me sometime lil homie  Remember what we talked about back in SanAntonio.....  :cheesy:
> *


link? hey i'll be calling you this weekend to talk about what we talked about a couple weeks ago. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:36 PM~6378095
> *link?  hey i'll be calling you this weekend to talk about what we talked about a couple weeks ago.  :cheesy:
> *


we talked about alot if things..... PM me with details :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 10:27 AM~6378024
> *You need to get at me sometime lil homie  Remember what we talked about back in SanAntonio.....  :cheesy:
> *


yea i think i remember...  
im slow at times


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2006, 12:38 PM~6378111
> *yea i think i remember...
> im slow at times
> *


There were lotsa distractions that night!!!!! :biggrin:        :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 12:41 PM~6378135
> *There were lotsa distractions that night!!!!! :biggrin:                :biggrin:
> *



pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 10:41 AM~6378135
> *There were lotsa distractions that night!!!!! :biggrin:                :biggrin:
> *


thats true.. to much pussy walkin around


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 12:42 PM~6378145
> *pics?
> *


we would have been kicked out if we tried


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 12:38 PM~6378109
> *we talked about alot if things..... PM me with details :biggrin:
> *


casa & neighborhoods. which flood on this side of town. will be looking more this weekend to find the right home.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:47 PM~6378177
> *casa & neighborhoods.  which flood on this side of town.  will be looking more this weekend to find the right home.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:47 PM~6378177
> *casa & neighborhoods.  which flood on this side of town.  will be looking more this weekend to find the right home.
> *



The Colonies is a good area on W. Little York near Eldridge... doesnt seem to flood. Just drove through this morning.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave: whats up Htown!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 12:49 PM~6378191
> *The Colonies is a good area on W. Little York near Eldridge... doesnt seem to flood. Just drove through this morning.
> *


I'll have to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 11:36 AM~6378095
> *link?  hey i'll be calling you this weekend to talk about what we talked about a couple weeks ago.  :cheesy:
> *




hey..i'll be callin you to talk about what we talked about a couple months ago :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 16 2006, 12:51 PM~6378206
> *:wave: whats up Htown!!!
> *


What's up Jason


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:52 PM~6378221
> *I'll have to check it out.  Thanks.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 12:57 PM~6378271
> *hey..i'll be callin you  to talk about what we talked about a couple months ago :biggrin:
> *


  You talmbout when you were crying on the phone wondering how people would accept you if you came out of the closet????? I told you I don't discuss nor have input on stuff like that. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 11:59 AM~6378284
> *  You talmbout when you were crying on the phone wondering how people would accept you if you came out of the closet?????  I told you I don't discuss nor have input on stuff like that.  :angry:
> *



i'm talmbout the fact that i saw you strippin at the club....nice chiches by the way  ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 01:00 PM~6378298
> *i'm talmbout the fact that i saw you strippin at the club....nice chiches by the way   ....
> *


you sure that wasn't juanito from firme cc? he's known to get his shirt ripped off in those places. :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 01:00 PM~6378298
> *i'm talmbout the fact that i saw you strippin at the club....nice chiches by the way    ....
> *


PICS?

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 11:59 AM~6378284
> *  You talmbout when you were crying on the phone wondering how people would accept you if you came out of the closet?????  I told you I don't discuss nor have input on stuff like that.  :angry:
> *



this was meant for darkness...since everyone want's to talk to him bout what they talked to him, yesterday, weeks, months ago.....i just want him to paint my damn car....haha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 01:02 PM~6378312
> *PICS?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 16 2006, 12:01 PM~6378308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 01:02 PM~6378315
> *this was meant for darkness...since everyone want's to talk to him bout what they talked to him, yesterday, weeks, months ago.....i just want him to paint my damn car....haha
> *


my bad you are right, i had you confused with our h-town pr0n star.  

 

still have the flick on my page :cheesy: 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=40477868


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 11:02 AM~6378315
> *this was meant for darkness...since everyone want's to talk to him bout what they talked to him, yesterday, weeks, months ago.....i just want him to paint my damn car....haha
> *


wheneva u ready homie :biggrin: 


haha latin..
assclown :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 12:49 PM~6378191
> *The Colonies is a good area on W. Little York near Eldridge... doesnt seem to flood. Just drove through this morning.
> *


I like older homes myself... (Near Memorial Drive) LoL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 01:12 PM~6378417
> *I like older homes my self... (Near Memorial Drive) LoL!!!
> *


link?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:13 PM~6378422
> *link?
> *


Just go to www.har.com look under 77079 and 77043


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 01:12 PM~6378417
> *I like older homes myself... (Near Memorial Drive) LoL!!!
> *



The Colonies are probably late 80s early 90s... less than a 5 minute drive from his hale.

Sound like a damn real estate salesperson here :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 01:15 PM~6378440
> *Just go to www.har.com look under 77079 and 77043
> *


orale.

KrazyToyz:

_*yes they could come thats cool.the only thing is its b.y.o.b.so do you want me to save you a table?you know kids will be there because im haven games etc. for them,but after that its on for the adults.do you drink and i hope your friends dont mind that they need to bring theire own drink i think its better that way.*_


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 01:15 PM~6378440
> *Just go to www.har.com look under 77079 and 77043
> *



true


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 01:17 PM~6378447
> *The Colonies are probably late 80s early 90s... less than a 5 minute drive from his hale.
> 
> Sound like a damn real estate salesperson here  :angry:
> *


My name aint Juan :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:03 PM~6378338
> *my bad you are right, i had you confused with our h-town pr0n star.
> 
> 
> ...



haha....man you are an ass....that's messed up!!!!! hahahahaha....sorry darkness  ...but the shit is funny....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:19 PM~6378468
> *orale.
> 
> KrazyToyz:
> ...


IM DOWN..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:03 PM~6378338
> *my bad you are right, i had you confused with our h-town pr0n star.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT.. CANT ACCESS MYSPACE FROM WORK.. WHAT AM I MISSING?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 01:24 PM~6378505
> *DAMMIT..  CANT ACCESS MYSPACE FROM WORK..  WHAT AM I MISSING?
> *


some hawt pr0n action


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 01:20 PM~6378470
> *My name aint Juan :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 16 2006, 11:18 AM~6377961
> *dammmm driving back from San Antone in the rain was a biatchhhh
> *


I think Jon was sad he didn't bring his "chucksticks"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:25 PM~6378514
> *some hawt pr0n action
> *


OH..NEVERMIND.. IF I WANNA SEE P0RN ACTION.. I GOT GREAT COLLECTION AT HOME ALREADY.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 12:28 PM~6378533
> *OH..NEVERMIND..    IF I WANNA SEE P0RN ACTION.. I GOT GREAT COLLECTION AT HOME ALREADY.
> *



COCHINO..........











BURN ME SOME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 01:31 PM~6378566
> *COCHINO..........
> BURN ME SOME!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DOUBLE TEAM STUFF.. OR ANAL ACTION? GOT LITTLE OF BOTH


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 01:23 PM~6378494
> *IM DOWN..
> *


It's a couples family thang. You will need to bring a date. Ask Monica to go with you. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 16 2006, 12:32 PM~6378579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HE'D BE LIKE...HEY MONICA...LOOK... THERE'S LATIN... :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 11:21 AM~6378484
> *haha....man you are an ass....that's messed up!!!!! hahahahaha....sorry darkness  ...but the shit is funny....
> *


no prob.. its old news anyways


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2006, 01:51 PM~6378696
> *no prob.. its old news anyways
> *


True, You are still my hero


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 16 2006, 01:38 PM~6378635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAW.. MORE LIKE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This will be good, already planned for the party on the 28th.

DJLATIN = El Santo








KrazyToyz aka Juan = Mil Mascaras








we just need Boiler to be El Brazo de Plata aka Porky :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 11:18 AM~6377955
> *them hose aint right!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 12:00 PM~6378298
> *i'm talmbout the fact that i saw you strippin at the club....nice chiches by the way   ....
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2006, 12:12 PM~6378417
> *I like older homes myself... (Near Memorial Drive) LoL!!!
> *


same here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:02 PM~6378809
> *True, You are still my hero
> *


yeah :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:03 PM~6378338
> *my bad you are right, i had you confused with our h-town pr0n star.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:38 PM~6378635
> *It's a couples family thang.  You will need to bring a date.  Ask Monica to go with you.  :cheesy:
> *


latin youre trippin! :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 16 2006, 12:46 PM~6378661
> *HE'D BE LIKE...HEY MONICA...LOOK... THERE'S LATIN... :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i dont think so.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 01:03 PM~6378827
> *YOU NEVER TAKE HOOKAZ OUT..  HOW WOULD IT LOOK SHE SITS DOWN AND EVERYBODY NOTICES SHE AINT GOT CHONIES ON?
> NAW.. MORE LIKE..
> 
> ...


hookaz.... :roflmao: ***** plz! :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:08 PM~6378867
> *This will be good, already planned for the party on the 28th.
> 
> DJLATIN = El Santo
> ...


 my favorite was always el Blue Demon :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

KrazyToyz, here are the muscles we need hno: 

http://nawtythings.com/halloween/wwf.html


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 16 2006, 12:31 PM~6378566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

man its gonna fkin SUCK driving home today. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 02:59 PM~6379243
> *:ugh:
> *


X2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 03:04 PM~6379274
> *man its gonna fkin SUCK driving home today. :angry:
> *



si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yea this weather really sucks...if you got shit to do. But if you're at home doing nothing...then it's perfect... How is everyone doing today?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 03:04 PM~6379274
> *man its gonna fkin SUCK driving home today. :angry:
> *


Let's go wait it out at Palace Inn  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 03:15 PM~6379360
> *Let's go wait it out at Palace Inn    :biggrin:
> *


U SPEND THE BIG BUCKS FOR THE JACUZZI ROOM WHEN U GO THERE? KNOW I DO!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:15 PM~6379360
> *Let's go wait it out at Palace Inn    :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: yea driving in this weather sucks ass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 16 2006, 03:16 PM~6379368
> *U SPEND THE BIG BUCKS FOR THE JACUZZI ROOM WHEN U GO THERE?  KNOW I DO!
> *


 :nono: chonies don't need bubbles.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:17 PM~6379376
> *:nono: chonies don't need bubbles.
> *


 I know that's true lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 16 2006, 03:17 PM~6379371
> *:banghead:  yea driving in this weather sucks ass
> *


3-SOME? :0


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:18 PM~6379396
> *3-SOME?  :0
> *


  umm no thank you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 


TAKE PICS!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 16 2006, 03:19 PM~6379402
> *  umm no thank you?
> *


You quoting what I wrote Hrnybrneye.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ok then


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

yea that's a no in other words :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 16 2006, 03:20 PM~6379424
> *ok then
> *


ok then, 3-some? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 02:15 PM~6379360
> *Let's go wait it out at Palace Inn    :biggrin:
> *


no thanks....id rather get stuck in the water.  :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 03:23 PM~6379452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: que?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 02:17 PM~6379376
> *:nono: chonies don't need bubbles.
> *


 :roflmao: sthu! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 03:25 PM~6379461
> *no thanks....id rather get stuck in the water.   :roflmao:
> *


  fk it then, go drown :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 03:25 PM~6379462
> *:uh:  que?
> *


 :biggrin: 
de que?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

bye guys love ya'll be good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2006, 03:26 PM~6379469
> *:biggrin:
> de que?
> *


que que?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 16 2006, 02:18 PM~6379387
> *I know that's true lol
> *


 :scrutinize: how would you know???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 03:25 PM~6379468
> *  fk it then, go drown :buttkick:
> *



:0 :0 

hno: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 03:26 PM~6379479
> *:scrutinize: how would you know???
> *


:scrutinize: you pop oysters with her already :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 02:20 PM~6379418
> *You quoting what I wrote Hrnybrneye.
> *


 :roflmao: wtf is really going on??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 02:25 PM~6379468
> *  fk it then, go drown :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im so luved!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 03:28 PM~6379493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> im so luved!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 02:27 PM~6379485
> *:scrutinize:  you pop oysters with her already  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: no not with her. i dont even know who she is.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 03:29 PM~6379509
> *:roflmao: no not with her. i dont even know who she is.
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


so you have had beef skirts in bed?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 02:30 PM~6379513
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> so you have had beef skirts in bed?
> *


:twak: :buttkick:

aye fkin latin!!! youre always see the bad things.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 03:31 PM~6379528
> *:twak: :buttkick:
> 
> aye fkin latin!!! youre always see the bad things.
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 16 2006, 03:26 PM~6379472
> *bye guys love ya'll be good
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:29 PM~6379050
> *KrazyToyz, here are the muscles we need  hno:
> 
> http://nawtythings.com/halloween/wwf.html
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 16 2006, 03:35 PM~6379565
> *
> *


Just talked to boiler, said he has La Parka mask. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 12:08 PM~6378867
> *This will be good, already planned for the party on the 28th.
> 
> DJLATIN = El Santo
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 16 2006, 09:16 AM~6377207
> *Hey Dani, you guys ready for [name dispute] yet?
> *


Which will for now be called Los Magnifcos <---- so it will actually come up...lol

But yeah I'm all kinds of ready! I'l' be in Houston this weekend for the TE car show.... And also to get ome car show things done... maybe I should get to tanning..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2006, 02:12 PM~6378915
> *same here
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:08 PM~6378867
> *This will be good, already planned for the party on the 28th.
> 
> DJLATIN = El Santo
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I wish I was in Houston so I could go swimming right now...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 16 2006, 04:06 PM~6380204
> *I wish I was in Houston so I could go swimming right now...
> *


dont trip on your way back to houston.......lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2006, 01:36 PM~6379580
> *Just talked to boiler, said he has La Parka mask.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yes i do  it's way better than been brazo tha plata :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

YA'LL O' HULK-O-MANIA ACTIN AZZ'S


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yall fools trippin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup shawn what it is


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i flooded the MC out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2006, 04:10 PM~6380880
> *sup shawn what it is
> *



what up slimm... jus got back from cali traded the lead sled for a new ride .. will post pics later :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

uh oh.... 2900...getting close...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

big shout out to aztec image :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 16 2006, 06:12 PM~6381546
> *uh oh.... 2900...getting close...
> *


we are on 2900 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

this is what it looked like today 2 hour drive home....when it takes me 15 min. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 16 2006, 08:37 PM~6382387
> *this is what it looked like today 2 hour drive home....when it takes me 15 min. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


lol i got stuck in my front lawn... fuckin mud...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Oct 16 2006, 07:14 PM~6381825
> *big shout out to aztec image  :biggrin:
> *


:0 

pics from vegas


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn,clean


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slim holla at me!! :biggrin: cracked the frame gas hoppin but will have a new fully wrapped by the new year.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

damn shoulda resized those!!! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 16 2006, 07:40 PM~6381415
> *i flooded the MC out
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 16 2006, 05:29 PM~6380401
> *yes i do    it's way better than been brazo tha plata :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 , sold the regal to the KrazyToyz bunch. Now I have some room in my driveway.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 07:19 AM~6384228
> * , sold the regal to the KrazyToyz bunch.  Now I have some room in my driveway.
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 07:30 AM~6384246
> *:0
> *


Thinking about selling the 82 t'bird now :biggrin:


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that due to fierce weather conditions, Juan Stop Kustomz will now be offering for a limited time only, carpet cleaning. thats right folks, weather its your home or auto that got damaged due to the flooding and rain, call today and schedule your appt, to get that carpet looking new again. 1888 SHO NUFF.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Shelby Store... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 17 2006, 07:56 AM~6384298
> *Just wanted to let everyone know that due to fierce weather conditions, Juan Stop Kustomz will now be offering for a limited time only, carpet cleaning. thats right folks, weather its your home or auto that got damaged due to the flooding and rain, call today and schedule your appt, to get that carpet looking new again. 1888 SHO NUFF.
> *


You all bleed brake lines?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 17 2006, 07:56 AM~6384298
> *Just wanted to let everyone know that due to fierce weather conditions, Juan Stop Kustomz will now be offering for a limited time only, carpet cleaning. thats right folks, weather its your home or auto that got damaged due to the flooding and rain, call today and schedule your appt, to get that carpet looking new again. 1888 SHO NUFF.
> *



just spent all day yesterday drying out carpet in wife's car... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 08:00 AM~6384308
> *just spent all day yesterday drying out carpet in wife's car...  :angry:
> *


You should have called sho nuff


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 05:43 AM~6384188
> *pics?
> 
> 
> *


finally got the car started with all kind of smoke coming out the tail pipe....checked the air filter and it was filled with water  .....today i will be doing a complete tune up and oil change


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:02 AM~6384311
> *You should have called sho nuff
> *



I didnt know they were into carpet cleaning too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 08:02 AM~6384313
> *finally got the car started with all kind of smoke coming out the tail pipe....checked the air filter and it was filled with water  .....today i will be doing a complete tune up and oil change
> *


you better hope water didn't get in the engine.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 08:02 AM~6384313
> *finally got the car started with all kind of smoke coming out the tail pipe....checked the air filter and it was filled with water  .....today i will be doing a complete tune up and oil change
> *



maybe you should of changed the oil first, before trying to start it? :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 07:11 AM~6384334
> *you better hope water didn't get in the engine.
> *


i dont think it did, but i still wont take chances, and do a complete tune up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 08:13 AM~6384339
> *maybe you should of changed the oil first, before trying to start it?  :dunno:
> *


Very true. If water mixed with the oil you might as well expect to drive a smoking vehicle with future problems coming in the near future.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 07:13 AM~6384339
> *maybe you should of changed the oil first, before trying to start it?  :dunno:
> *


i was trying to get it out the road, two blocks from my house, and didnt have anyone help me push the car, plus i have a very high incline on my drive way


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 08:19 AM~6384353
> *i was trying to get it out the road, two blocks from my house, and didnt have anyone help me push the car, plus i have a very high inclined on my drive way
> *



I see. thats messed up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

My mission to get home yesterday consisted of fked up traffic on 225, exiting and going through neighborhood streets which ended up into parking my truck and walking through water which came up to my bolas. got home to find out after walking 6 blocks that my casa was ok and the ones at the ends of the street got water damage. luckily my cars were dry. then had to walk back to my truck and roll it home. on the way there were little pieces of shit compact cars flooded left and right down edgebrook and the street heading towards my house. got a free wet t-shirt view when this young chick decided to step out of her p.o.s. car that was flooded and made me say "DAMN!" pinche chocolate chips were looking good. got home and decided to charge up my grand national since i was glad it was ok. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 08:19 AM~6384353
> *i was trying to get it out the road, two blocks from my house, and didnt have anyone help me push the car, plus i have a very high incline on my drive way
> *


you should have called sho nuff


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:22 AM~6384363
> *you should have called sho nuff
> *



sho nuff! Juan Stop wrecker service?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 07:23 AM~6384366
> *sho nuff! Juan Stop wrecker service?
> *


you just gave the man another idea :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 08:23 AM~6384366
> *sho nuff! Juan Stop wrecker service?
> *


sho nuff!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 08:24 AM~6384375
> *you just gave the man another idea :0
> *


what's up with them slab cds mayne?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 07:25 AM~6384380
> *what's up with them slab cds mayne?
> *


do you DL music of the internet, cause i can give you the links if you want


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 06:02 AM~6384313
> *finally got the car started with all kind of smoke coming out the tail pipe....checked the air filter and it was filled with water  .....today i will be doing a complete tune up and oil change
> *


in the air filter that means the whole engine was submerged??? should have called me fool u know i got the trailer :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 08:26 AM~6384382
> *do you DL music of the internet, cause i can give you the links if you want
> *


orale. hook them up please. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:21 AM~6384362
> *My mission to get home yesterday consisted of fked up traffic on 225, exiting and going through neighborhood streets which ended up into parking my truck and walking through water which came up to my bolas.  got home to find out after walking 6 blocks that my casa was ok and the ones at the ends of the street got water damage.  luckily my cars were dry.  then had to walk back to my truck and roll it home.  on the way there were little pieces of shit compact cars flooded left and right down edgebrook and the street heading towards my house.  got a free wet t-shirt view when this young chick decided to step out of her p.o.s. car that was flooded and made me say "DAMN!"  pinche chocolate chips were looking good.  got home and decided to charge up my grand national since i was glad it was ok.  :happysad:
> *




first :angry: then :barf: then uffin: then  finally :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 08:27 AM~6384384
> *in the air filter that means the whole engine was submerged??? should have called me fool u know i got the trailer  :uh:
> *


este vato. 

*juan stop customs for all your needs from real estate to haircuts. lowriders to casino gambling. 1 (888) SHO-NUFF thats 1-888-746-6833*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 07:27 AM~6384385
> *orale.  hook them up please.  :biggrin:
> *


SLAB

Interstate Glidders

http://www.albumbase.com/url-18743-freemp3download-0

Trunk Action

http://www.albumbase.com/url-18745-freemp3download-0


Underground 4 Life - Vol. 2

http://www.albumbase.com/url-27435-freemp3download-0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 07:27 AM~6384384
> *in the air filter that means the whole engine was submerged??? should have called me fool u know i got the trailer  :uh:
> *


just went threw high water, i didnt get stalled out in the water


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 06:32 AM~6384394
> *just went threw high water, i didnt get stalled out in the water
> *


i got went and dry atleast 5 times yesterday.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 07:33 AM~6384395
> *i got went and dry atleast 5 times yesterday.
> *


you sell that car yet??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 06:35 AM~6384403
> *you sell that car yet??
> *


havent really tried


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Gotta watch yo Grill Mayne!! :biggrin: 

*Police: Sleeping Man Claims Gold Teeth Stolen Out Of Mouth*


A man in Brevard County, Fla., told authorities that someone reached into his mouth and removed his gold teeth as he slept, according to a Brevard County Sheriff's Office report.

Investigators said they responded to a reported theft at a home located at 3424 Populatic Street in Mims, Fla., on Sunday.

The report said Bryan Osteen told officers that someone entered his bedroom and took the $80 teeth out of his mouth.

Osteen said he is a heavy sleeper and did not wake up during the incident, the report said.

He said he had friends at his home and believes one of them had something to do with the crime.

The investigation continues.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 05:30 AM~6384246
> *:0
> *


Latin took payments $75 a month,








J/k . :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 08:30 AM~6384391
> *SLAB
> 
> Interstate Glidders
> ...


WTF? HOW DO YOU USE THAT SITE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:47 AM~6384450
> *WTF?  HOW DO YOU USE THAT SITE?
> *



x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 17 2006, 08:44 AM~6384438
> *Latin took payments $75 a month,
> J/k . :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

nah, Juan aka Ballin' out of control hooked it up with dead presidents paid in full.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 07:47 AM~6384450
> *WTF?  HOW DO YOU USE THAT SITE?
> *


you've never used Mega Upload??

or AlbumBase.com??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 08:49 AM~6384464
> *you've never used Mega Upload??
> *


nope, what do i have to do?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 06:50 AM~6384467
> *nope, what do i have to do?
> *


you have to join it cost 20 bucks lifetime. you can paypal the money to [email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 08:51 AM~6384469
> *you have to join it cost 20 bucks lifetime. you can paypal the money to [email protected]
> *


you take a payment plan or some rims in trade?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 07:50 AM~6384467
> *nope, what do i have to do?
> *


when you click the link...type in the letters in the box on top, then just hit Download button and wait till the little square show up asking where you want to save the file :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

thanks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 06:51 AM~6384470
> *you take a payment plan or some rims in trade?
> *


what kind of rims


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 08:58 AM~6384496
> *what kind of rims
> *


chinas. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 06:58 AM~6384497
> *chinas.  lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 08:59 AM~6384501
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

POSITIVE FEEDBACK:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293002


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:04 AM~6384519
> *POSITIVE FEEDBACK:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293002
> *


wheres my feed back for the music


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 09:07 AM~6384530
> *wheres my feed back for the music
> *


GIVE ME A SEC... :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 07:04 AM~6384519
> *POSITIVE FEEDBACK:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293002
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks


Juan KT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 07:21 AM~6384362
> *My mission to get home yesterday consisted of fked up traffic on 225, exiting and going through neighborhood streets which ended up into parking my truck and walking through water which came up to my bolas.  got home to find out after walking 6 blocks that my casa was ok and the ones at the ends of the street got water damage.  luckily my cars were dry.  then had to walk back to my truck and roll it home.  on the way there were little pieces of shit compact cars flooded left and right down edgebrook and the street heading towards my house.  got a free wet t-shirt view when this young chick decided to step out of her p.o.s. car that was flooded and made me say "DAMN!"  pinche chocolate chips were looking good.  got home and decided to charge up my grand national since i was glad it was ok.  :happysad:
> *


thats good to here. i left work early yesterday and it wasnt that bad going home. i took a couple of freeways and then some neighborhoods. i got home in pretty decent time. there were only a couple of spots where there was standing water but it wasnt that bad. i saw the news and alot of ppl gonna have a hell of a time getting their houses back to normal. sad.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2006, 09:08 AM~6384538
> *thats good to here. i left work early yesterday and it wasnt that bad going home. i took a couple of freeways and then some neighborhoods. i got home in pretty decent time. there were only a couple of spots where there was standing water but it wasnt that bad. i saw the news and alot of ppl gonna have a hell of a time getting their houses back to normal. sad.
> *


I left the office at 4:25 and made it home at 6:30pm. Caught the ending of Jose Luis Sin Censura.

TEXASGOLD:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293003


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:10 AM~6384546
> *
> TEXASGOLD:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293003
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2006, 07:08 AM~6384538
> *thats good to here. i left work early yesterday and it wasnt that bad going home. i took a couple of freeways and then some neighborhoods. i got home in pretty decent time. there were only a couple of spots where there was standing water but it wasnt that bad. i saw the news and alot of ppl gonna have a hell of a time getting their houses back to normal. sad.
> *


maybe cuz u live in willowbrook and these fools live in p-dena its only about 40 miles difference :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 09:12 AM~6384550
> *:roflmao:
> *


Ole Juan walked up with cash in hand.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 08:13 AM~6384553
> *maybe cuz u live in willowbrook and these fools live in p-dena its only about 40 miles difference  :uh:
> *













^^nice Pasadena air


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 09:16 AM~6384569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can smell it. :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 07:16 AM~6384569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see if u had lifted the car long time ago, you could have zzuutt zuuut and then bam just ride right thru all the water, know what im sayin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:10 AM~6384546
> *I left the office at 4:25 and made it home at 6:30pm.  Caught the ending of Jose Luis Sin Censura.
> 
> TEXASGOLD:
> ...


i thought that show comes on at 5?????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 08:13 AM~6384553
> *maybe cuz u live in willowbrook and these fools live in p-dena its only about 40 miles difference  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

i had to go to greenspoint first.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 09:19 AM~6384587
> *I can smell it.  :barf:
> *


scratch and sniff?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:15 AM~6384561
> *Ole Juan walked up with cash in hand.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2006, 09:20 AM~6384590
> *i thought that show comes on at 5?????
> *


 :nono: 6pm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 09:19 AM~6384588
> *see if u had lifted the car long time ago, you could have zzuutt zuuut and then bam just ride right thru all the water, know what im sayin
> *



I miss that sound...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 07:19 AM~6384587
> *I can smell it.  :barf:
> *



X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 08:21 AM~6384604
> *:nono: 6pm
> *


oic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 09:22 AM~6384610
> *I miss that sound...
> *


what happened to the cutty? i had...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 09:23 AM~6384619
> *what happened to the cutty?  i had...
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 09:25 AM~6384635
> *:roflmao:
> *


I need to do a topic on my '93 mazda project.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 09:25 AM~6384640
> *I need to do a topic on my '93 mazda project.
> *



what you doing to it? Bed dancing kit?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz+Oct 17 2006, 07:56 AM~6384298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint new idea for em.. seen man years ago tow a monte during nite time with no lights on tow vehicle or the monte.. man said he "stealth tow service"



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 17 2006, 08:24 AM~6384376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i heard he will be having it at Juan Stops used cars.. on consignment.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 09:27 AM~6384649
> *what you doing to it? Bed dancing kit?
> *


Juan Martinez (old school painter) is currentlypainting it with somewhat of tribal graphics all around the truck/cab/bed. Going to do it old school style with a tilt bed and see what KrazyToyz can do about bagging it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

god damn the dick riding has reached exponential magnitude in here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 09:31 AM~6384669
> *god damn the dick riding has reached exponential magnitude in here.
> *


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

WE HERE AT JUAN STOP KUSTOMZ ARE PLEASE TO ANNOUNCE WE WILL NOW BE OFFERING SPORTING EVENTS. THATS RIGHT FOLKS. FIRST IS BOXING. WHO IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST TO GET BEAT DOWN. IM TIRED OF THESE GUYS DRAGGING MY NAME THRU THE MUD. JUAN STOP KUSTOMZ FOR LIFE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 17 2006, 09:36 AM~6384690
> *WE HERE AT JUAN STOP KUSTOMZ ARE PLEASE TO ANNOUNCE WE WILL NOW BE OFFERING SPORTING EVENTS. THATS RIGHT FOLKS. FIRST IS BOXING. WHO IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST TO GET BEAT DOWN. IM TIRED OF THESE GUYS DRAGGING MY NAME THRU THE MUD. JUAN STOP KUSTOMZ FOR LIFE.
> *


link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 17 2006, 09:36 AM~6384690
> *WE HERE AT JUAN STOP KUSTOMZ ARE PLEASE TO ANNOUNCE WE WILL NOW BE OFFERING SPORTING EVENTS. THATS RIGHT FOLKS. FIRST IS BOXING. WHO IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST TO GET BEAT DOWN. IM TIRED OF THESE GUYS DRAGGING MY NAME THRU THE MUD. JUAN STOP KUSTOMZ FOR LIFE.
> *


 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 08:31 AM~6384669
> *god damn the dick riding has reached exponential magnitude in here.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 07:31 AM~6384669
> *god damn the dick riding has reached exponential magnitude in here.
> *


they all followed the main bitch....once again i have seen my so called friends true colors....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 17 2006, 08:27 AM~6384963
> *they all followed the main bitch....once again i have seen my so called friends true colors....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'64 impala moldings = cheap for $50 bucks :dunno: 

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/221393296.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think those are usually around 80 bucks


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 10:28 AM~6384973
> *
> *


I think u betta call Tyrone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 10:30 AM~6384983
> *i think those are usually around 80 bucks
> *


+ shipping?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2006, 10:30 AM~6384983
> *i think those are usually around 80 bucks
> *



got a pair for 30 bucks off ebay! shipping included. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 10:36 AM~6385020
> *got a pair for 30 bucks off ebay! shipping included.  :thumbsup:
> *


new?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 10:38 AM~6385041
> *new?
> *



no.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 10:45 AM~6385050
> *no.
> *


:uh: 

anyone have links or know of catalogs for '73 caprice accessories/parts/etc..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 10:49 AM~6385071
> *:uh:
> 
> anyone have links or know of catalogs for '73 caprice accessories/parts/etc..
> *



:uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 17 2006, 10:27 AM~6384963
> *they all followed the main bitch....once again i have seen my so called friends true colors....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

THINK JP MAD. 

LIKE THIS - > :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

man those slab downloads are taking forever. downloaded the 1st two and the last is giving me canas waiting on it. why is the last one a .rar file???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 11:15 AM~6385279
> *man those slab downloads are taking forever.  downloaded the 1st two and the last is giving me canas waiting on it.  why is the last one a .rar file???
> *



cause they want to make it difficult...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:18 AM~6385291
> *cause they want to make it difficult...
> *


don't get it. what is a .rar file?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 11:19 AM~6385298
> *don't get it.  what is a .rar file?
> *



same thing as a .zip. but you need their software to "unzip" it. unless the new version of Winzip can open it.

WinRAr its called

I can email Winrar to you if you cant open it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:27 AM~6385353
> *same thing as a .zip. but you need their software to "unzip" it. unless the new version of Winzip can open it.
> 
> WinRAr its called
> ...


EMAIL IT PLEASE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 10:19 AM~6385298
> *don't get it.  what is a .rar file?
> *


i thought you where an engineer :scrutinize: messing with computer all day



WinRAR is the same as WinZip

with winrar you can extract rar and zip files, but with winzip you can only do zip :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 11:28 AM~6385360
> *EMAIL IT PLEASE
> *



you have mail. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

If anyone is still interested in my 60 ... come pick it up ... I dropped the price ... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6385193


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 11:28 AM~6385360
> *EMAIL IT PLEASE
> *



got the email back... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 17 2006, 11:31 AM~6385389
> *i thought you where an engineer :scrutinize: messing with computer all day
> WinRAR is the same as WinZip
> 
> ...


You like the classic hip hop stuff? Bought this collection the other day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:38 AM~6385455
> *got the email back...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


must be yo cheap internet yo


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 10:39 AM~6385458
> *You like the classic hip hop stuff?  Bought this collection the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


whats on it....how classic, i jam mostly late 80's early 90s


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 11:42 AM~6385494
> *must be yo cheap internet yo
> *



nah... tried it from work email too... must be getting kicked back from your email. Whats the max size on files that can be received over there?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO _*DJ SHORTDOG*_. YOU ARE GETTING UP THERE PLAYA.



TEXASGOLD: 1979-SOME EARLY 90'S.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:46 AM~6385507
> *nah... tried it from work email too... must be getting kicked back from your email. Whats the max size on files that can be received over there?
> *


oh shit, this email is almost at full load. emailing you my other email...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 11:48 AM~6385521
> *oh shit, this email is almost at full load.  emailing you my other email...
> *



youve got mail? :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hello Houston


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted to see what everyone was doin? Yea Houston weather is looking a little bit better...but that's jsut my opinion lol
Be good you guys i'll be on laterz
love ya!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted to see what everyone was doin? Yea Houston weather is looking a little bit better...but that's jsut my opinion lol
Be good you guys i'll be on laterz
love ya!!!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted to see what everyone was doin? Yea Houston weather is looking a little bit better...but that's jsut my opinion lol
Be good you guys i'll be on laterz
love ya!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dammmm triple post.... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2006, 12:09 PM~6385668
> *dammmm triple post.... :0
> *


multiple orgasm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84+Oct 17 2006, 12:06 PM~6385643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((DO I HEAR AN ECHO???)))


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: 


Isnt that Christina?  :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:31 AM~6385807
> *:roflmao:
> Isnt that Christina?    :dunno:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2006, 12:41 PM~6385878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post the nudes.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

only on my computer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry6386172


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 17 2006, 01:18 PM~6386081
> *only on my computer
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

THIS THREAD GETTING RETARDED.. EVEN BY MY STANDARDS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 02:13 PM~6386388
> *THIS THREAD GETTING RETARDED.. EVEN BY MY STANDARDS.
> *


That's pretty bad. Only talk of cars today was one Mazda and a Regal. forgot; and a sunken monte.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 02:13 PM~6386388
> *THIS THREAD GETTING RETARDED.. EVEN BY MY STANDARDS.
> *



Damn!

that is bad.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

THINK IM GOING TO GO CHECK OUT OFF TOPIC..WHERE THERES NORMAL CONVERSATION GOING ON. 

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 02:14 PM~6386396
> *That's pretty bad.  Only talk of cars today was one Mazda and a Regal.  forgot;  and a sunken monte.
> *



thats more than some other days though... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2006, 02:18 PM~6386436
> *???
> *


Richmond is for the birds. All about Autozone now.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So how bout them new camaros coming out soon?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 02:19 PM~6386445
> *So how bout them new camaros coming out soon?
> *


They look tight. If all goes well, I'll be getting one.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Saw a 67 Camaro SS this weekend clean, loud and being driven by this old ass fool.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 02:25 PM~6386496
> *Saw a 67 Camaro SS this weekend clean, loud and being driven by this old ass fool.
> *


old people = :thumbsdown:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah i was at the San Antonio show this weekend.....it was a good time....hung out with them boys from Desert Dreams Sat night..........and then Sun the show was cool was wondering why Dani was trying to beat up a car?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2006, 02:29 PM~6386524
> *yeah i was at the San Antonio show this weekend.....it was a good time....hung out with them boys from Desert Dreams Sat night..........and then Sun the show was cool was wondering why Dani was trying to beat up a car?
> *


?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 01:26 PM~6386499
> *old people = :thumbsdown:
> *


look who's talking about old....lol...hey i found that pic you where asking for........







































latins first turntable....the one he learned to mix on


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2006, 01:29 PM~6386524
> *yeah i was at the San Antonio show this weekend.....it was a good time....hung out with them boys from Desert Dreams Sat night..........and then Sun the show was cool was wondering why Dani was trying to beat up a car?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nobody will ever understand that one if they weren't there.... it's kinda like the chucksticks...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey latin...we picked up a 65 impala about 2 weeks ago...the old dude had a 73 impala out there...i think ernesto still has his # if you need it...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2006, 01:35 PM~6386544
> *look who's talking about old....lol...hey i found that pic you where asking for........
> latins first turntable....the one he learned to mix on
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 17 2006, 03:14 PM~6386784
> *hey latin...we picked up a 65 impala about 2 weeks ago...the old dude had a 73 impala out there...i think ernesto still has his # if you need it...
> *


email me the #.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 02:23 PM~6386478
> *They look tight.  If all goes well, I'll be getting one.
> *


YOU MEAN YOUR NOT GOING TO WAIT FOR BUICK TO SLAP THEIR LOGO ON IT AND CALL IT THE "REGAL GN"? 


:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2006, 02:35 PM~6386544
> *look who's talking about old....lol...hey i found that pic you where asking for........
> latins first turntable....the one he learned to mix on
> 
> ...


ok *youngster* can't wait to see how old you look when you reach 35


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 04:04 PM~6387117
> *YOU MEAN YOUR NOT GOING TO WAIT FOR BUICK TO SLAP THEIR LOGO ON IT AND CALL IT THE "REGAL GN"?
> :0
> *


It's better than painting a Monte Carlo pink :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 04:06 PM~6387136
> *It's better than painting a Monte Carlo pink  :ugh:
> *


MAN HOLD UP.. THAT MONTE CARLO WAS GANGSTA PINK!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 03:11 PM~6387181
> *MAN HOLD UP.. THAT MONTE CARLO WAS GANGSTA PINK!!
> 
> 
> *


Man hold up tell me you just didn't say that!! :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 17 2006, 05:00 PM~6387526
> *Man hold up tell me you just didn't say that!! :0
> *


OK, IM LYING.. IT WAS A LITTLE DARKER THEN PINK.. BUT CAME KINDA CLOSE.. KINDA LIKE A ROSE COLOR.. WITH FLAKES.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 04:41 PM~6387844
> *OK, IM LYING.. IT WAS A LITTLE DARKER THEN PINK..  BUT CAME KINDA CLOSE..  KINDA LIKE A ROSE COLOR..  WITH FLAKES.
> 
> 
> ...


OK you are still cool then! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 17 2006, 05:51 PM~6387941
> *OK you are still cool then! :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU EVER DOUBT ME?

 


BY THE WAY.. I CLOWNED ON LONE STAR SO HARD ON RICHMOND ONE NITE IN THAT MONTE.. HE KEPT OFFERING ROLLS OF CASH FOR IT.. TIL FINALLY I GAVE IN.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

DID YOU EVER DOUBT ME?

:worship:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2006, 06:37 AM~6384413
> *Gotta watch yo Grill Mayne!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Police: Sleeping Man Claims Gold Teeth Stolen Out Of Mouth
> ...


alright MR. Chronicle


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Sup guys! How is everyone? oh yea and this is Christina..the one and only...for whoever wanted to know. Hopefully everyone had a better day than yesterday


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

ya'll take care, i'll be on laterz
much love


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone know someone who has a Taco Truck? True Eminence needs someone with updated permits to sell food at our show. If anyone can help us out with info on a Taco Truck please get with me! Thanks!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 17 2006, 09:01 PM~6389127
> *Does anyone know someone who has a Taco Truck? True Eminence needs someone with updated permits to sell food at our show. If anyone can help us out with info on a Taco Truck please get with me! Thanks!
> *


Chingo Bling maybe! :dunno:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

hey guys whats up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 17 2006, 09:08 PM~6389189
> *Chingo Bling maybe! :dunno:
> *


she said taco truck..not tamale truck.


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 07:42 PM~6389472
> *she said taco truck..not tamale truck.
> *


lol!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

it's boring :burn:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

it's boring :burn:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

it's boring :burn:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 17 2006, 08:01 PM~6389127
> *Does anyone know someone who has a Taco Truck? True Eminence needs someone with updated permits to sell food at our show. If anyone can help us out with info on a Taco Truck please get with me! Thanks!
> *


I got a Honda and a mom who makes tacos....


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

There you go


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wut it dew


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

roll call 4 this weknds carshow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 17 2006, 10:14 PM~6389742
> *roll call 4 this weknds carshow
> *


what car show?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 08:15 PM~6389753
> *what car show?
> *


true eminence :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 09:15 PM~6389753
> *what car show?
> *


TE I'll probably be there...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 17 2006, 10:22 PM~6389791
> *true eminence :uh:
> *


oh..one at haunted house.. sounds skurry..count me out..

:angry:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 09:26 PM~6389833
> *oh..one at haunted house..  sounds skurry..count me out..
> 
> :angry:
> *











I thought you were joking about the hauned house... but then I got the flyer.... wow... it really is at a haunted house... hmmmm cool... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 17 2006, 10:40 PM~6389974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. its just in their parking lot.. haunted house will be closed during show..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 09:40 PM~6389985
> *naw.. its just in their parking lot..  haunted house will be closed during show..
> *


Damn... :angry: I was hopin to kill 2 birds this weekend...there's no haunted houses in this city! 

I did a search for haunted houses in Brenham and somehow my myspace page popped up....damn google!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 17 2006, 09:14 PM~6389742
> *roll call 4 this weknds carshow
> *


I'll be there, but which haunted house is it. There are two right next to each other


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 17 2006, 08:26 PM~6389833
> *oh..one at haunted house..  sounds skurry..count me out..
> 
> :angry:
> *


pussy :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 17 2006, 08:35 PM~6388922
> *alright MR. Chronicle
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got someone already wanting my Caprice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 07:28 AM~6392114
> *link?
> *


HTTP://www.sawatshop.com/wantobuy/forums/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Myspace is a trip. I accepted this comment after putting much thought into it. Luckily Gotti is a distant cousin on the Arroyo side of the family.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6392220


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 08:16 AM~6392240
> *:roflmao:  :scrutinize:
> *


what's your myspace foo'

hey hit me up in email. got some b'ness to talmbout with you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 08:21 AM~6392266
> *what's your myspace foo'
> 
> hey hit me up in email.  got some b'ness to talmbout with you.
> *



dont have one... :biggrin: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 08:24 AM~6392277
> *dont have one...  :biggrin:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> *


don't lie! :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 08:25 AM~6392283
> *don't lie!  :twak:
> *



what you been hearing? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 08:27 AM~6392292
> *what you been hearing?  :scrutinize:
> *


I heard you be pullin' hoes in Myspace. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 08:31 AM~6392319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You know I'm playing.  Look at this brawd who sent me her campaign pic against chonies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Hny Brn Eyz*

I GOTZTA [email protected]!!!! AL RATO!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 08:34 AM~6392326
> *You know I'm playing.    Look at this brawd who sent me her campaign pic against chonies
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 07:34 AM~6392326
> *You know I'm playing.    Look at this brawd who sent me her campaign pic against chonies
> 
> 
> ...


you fker!!! i cant believe you still got that pshop!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Took this pick on sat. 2nd click and shes on tha back bumper  _I posted this pic here b/c this thread is called "houston lowriders"!_ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2006, 09:25 AM~6392566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight, who's caddy?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2006, 09:25 AM~6392566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sweet...

Hows Juans Caddy coming along. Fool doesnt get on here anymore. :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 18 2006, 09:28 AM~6392581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent touched it. Its sitting in my storage.... Been there for months.  All Juan has to do is take the door panels off and send it for paint. I dont know what the hold up is??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2006, 09:34 AM~6392606
> *My homie Oscar
> I havent touched it. Its sitting in my storage.... Been there for months.   All Juan has to do is take the door panels off and send it for paint. I dont know what the hold up is??
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SIXTY8PIMP? M.I.A.??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 09:42 AM~6392639
> *SIXTY8PIMP?  M.I.A.??
> *



Hiding from Tyrone? 




:roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 09:45 AM~6392657
> *Hiding from Tyrone?
> :roflmao: :dunno:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 17 2006, 12:41 PM~6385878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2006, 10:11 AM~6392771
> *lol!!
> *


regal is gone. going to shop smart and look for a chevelle. 1st car i ever owned and always wanted another one.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 08:59 AM~6392696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 08:45 AM~6392657
> *Hiding from Tyrone?
> :roflmao: :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk tyrone.. i been working you fk'n losers..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

troublemakers. :nono:



:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

DELINQUENTS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone going to the Autorama in Nov?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

maybe


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz, KRAZYTOYZ, *vandalized318*


you going this year?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

not worth $3,500

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/222305541.html


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 11:29 AM~6393286
> *not worth $3,500
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/222305541.html
> *


Thats a $300 junk box.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bored


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this topic fucking sucks now....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

What's up HTOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

my company is feeding us today. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 12:12 PM~6393621
> *my company is feeding us today. :cheesy:
> *



feeding you? 

:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 11:29 AM~6393286
> *not worth $3,500
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/222305541.html
> *


BET IF IT HAD A REGAL LOGO ON IT.. YOU'D THINK IT WAS A BARGAIN..

:twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:16 AM~6393649
> *feeding you?
> 
> :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


the whole company is gettin fed today. i sound like i should be in the country. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 12:19 PM~6393668
> *the whole company is gettin fed today. i sound like i should be in the country.  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: 

yup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 10:12 AM~6393621
> *my company is feeding us today. :cheesy:
> *


ill be feeding you later baby


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 11:22 AM~6393683
> *ill be feeding you later baby
> *


 :ugh: :twak: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

so anyone besides latin dressing up for halloween?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 12:23 PM~6393689
> *so anyone besides latin dressing up for halloween?
> *



you dressing up?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 10:22 AM~6393685
> *:ugh: :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why u so hatred towards me..
u know u need some chorizo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:24 AM~6393697
> *you dressing up?
> *


are you!?! i asked first. :uh: 

:roflmao: 

nah yea i am. i havent decided what imma dress up as yet.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 12:31 PM~6393742
> *are you!?! i asked first. :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...



:roflmao: 

The last couple of years the wife and i went to a club on Halloween weekend... she dresses up and I throw a mask on and carry a knife around... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 11:24 AM~6393699
> *why u so hatred towards me..
> u know u need some chorizo
> *


theres no hate.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 10:33 AM~6393750
> *theres no hate.
> *


so :twat: ing me is not hatred..
ass


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 11:12 AM~6393621
> *my company is feeding us today. :cheesy:
> *


i'm starvin...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:32 AM~6393747
> *:roflmao:
> 
> The last couple of years the wife and i went to a club on Halloween weekend... she dresses up and I throw a mask on and carry a knife around...  :roflmao:
> *


wow youre creative! :roflmao: 

what did your wife dress up as last year?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:32 AM~6393747
> *:roflmao:
> 
> The last couple of years the wife and i went to a club on Halloween weekend... she dresses up and I throw a mask on and carry a knife around...  :roflmao:
> *



i didn't know batman carried a knife.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 11:35 AM~6393757
> *so :twat: ing me is not hatred..
> ass
> *


its all luv! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 11:35 AM~6393758
> *i'm starvin...
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i hate that word skrimp. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 11:36 AM~6393769
> *i didn't know batman carried a knife.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 11:37 AM~6393774
> *LMMFAO!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i hate that word skrimp. :uh:
> *



mmmmmmmmmm skrimps.......love em!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 12:36 PM~6393766
> *wow youre creative!  :roflmao:
> 
> what did your wife dress up as last year?
> *



I have pics too!

she was a cat.

everyone, what do you say in front of whatever a woman dresses up as on halloween?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 12:36 PM~6393769
> *i didn't know batman carried a knife.....
> 
> 
> ...



the mexican one does. :rofl:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 11:38 AM~6393780
> *mmmmmmmmmm skrimps.......love em!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:40 AM~6393789
> *the mexican one does.  :rofl:
> *



the mexican batman wears an ostrich belt and boots to match....and the cape has a virgen on the back....haha :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 12:41 PM~6393798
> *the mexican batman wears an ostrich belt and boots to match....and the cape has a virgen on the back....haha  :biggrin:
> *



Rayos Robin... "el POWso"!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:39 AM~6393785
> *I have pics too!
> 
> she was a cat.
> ...


post'em!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:39 AM~6393785
> *I have pics too!
> 
> she was a cat.
> ...



link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 12:43 PM~6393815
> *post'em!
> *



theyre on my laptop... Ill post them tomorrow.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 12:18 PM~6393664
> *BET IF IT HAD A REGAL LOGO ON IT..    YOU'D THINK IT WAS A BARGAIN..
> 
> :twak:
> *


nope. i don't buy junk regals.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:48 AM~6393838
> *theyre on my laptop... Ill post them tomorrow.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 11:49 AM~6393846
> *nope.  i don't buy junk regals.
> *



i can't believe they are asking that much for that car...i sold an 88 t-top monte carlo ls for $3600 with 13's on it....left the radio, amps and speakers in it too....i wish now i would have kept it, but something had to go so i could get my fleetwood.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 10:36 AM~6393770
> *its all luv!  :roflmao:
> *


ummm.. i bet.. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up peeps..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 12:55 PM~6393884
> *i can't believe they are asking that much for that car...i sold an 88 t-top monte carlo ls for $3600 with 13's on it....left the radio, amps and speakers in it too....i wish now i would have kept it, but something had to go so i could get my fleetwood.....
> *


true, some people think their junk is worth a whole lot more than it really is. salvation army wouldn't even accept that p.o.s. monte carlo and give the guy a tax write off for $3,500.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 18 2006, 11:57 AM~6393905
> *wuz up peeps..
> *



what's up homie!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 18 2006, 12:57 PM~6393905
> *wuz up peeps..
> *


hey man still waiting on that write up for what we discussed. need it asap.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 11:57 AM~6393910
> *true, some people think their junk is worth a whole lot more than it really is.  salvation army wouldn't even accept that p.o.s. monte carlo and give the guy a tax write off for $3,500.
> *



haha...dammit...my monte was clean...i just called him to see if he would sell it back to me...apparently it's been sitting there for a while according to his dad....wish me luck!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 01:00 PM~6393931
> *haha...dammit...my monte was clean...i just called him to see if he would sell it back to me...apparently it's been sitting there for a while according to his dad....wish me luck!!!
> *


you better get it for less than a g since it has gone through a lot since you had it.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 10:58 AM~6393918
> *what's up homie!!!
> *


sorry bout friday..worked 16hrs.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 12:02 PM~6393945
> *you better get it for less than a g since it has gone through a lot since you had it.
> *



i'm gonna try....last time i talked to him was yrs ago...and he wouldn't sell it....it has been through alot.. i'll just have to see what he says....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 18 2006, 12:03 PM~6393954
> *sorry bout friday..worked 16hrs.......
> *


damn....that's cool...we had fun!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 12:59 PM~6393930
> *hey man still waiting on that write up for what we discussed.  need it asap.
> *


??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 01:13 PM~6394025
> *:ugh:
> *


It's a vato thang, your lost crackawannabe ass wouldn't understand


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 01:13 PM~6394032
> *It's a vato thang, you lost crackawannabe ass wouldn't understand
> *



:roflmao: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 12:13 PM~6394032
> *It's a vato thang, your lost crackawannabe ass wouldn't understand
> *



just like this....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 01:18 PM~6394072
> *just like this....
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HMMM...CRACKAS.. MAKING ME HUNGRY.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for honey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MAYBE EVERYTHING THINKIKNG WHAT IM THINKIN.. SHE AINT WORTH IT..EVEN IF ITS FREE..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 10 2005, 07:41 PM~2591320
> *HERE IT IS WHO EVER WANTS TO TAKE THE TITLE NEEDS TO BRING IT.
> *


old times


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 18 2006, 11:32 AM~6393747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 
i'm gonna tell you like they tell oj when he gets to heaven


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 12:45 PM~6394265
> *MAYBE EVERYTHING THINKIKNG WHAT IM THINKIN.. SHE AINT WORTH IT..EVEN IF ITS FREE..
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*FK YO COUCH *****!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=138906&st=880

yup.. good times


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 12:47 PM~6394279
> *I think that's all mexican men on halloween.....or any saturday throughout the year, lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



you just lucky i let you drive it..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 01:50 PM~6394307
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=138906&st=880
> 
> yup.. good times
> *



Damn. my car was clean!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I haven't heard of any haunted houses around town this year, that one for the show this weekend is gonna be closed right?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 12:52 PM~6394326
> *you just lucky i let you drive it..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 











:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 11:52 AM~6394335
> *Damn. my old car was clean!!!
> 
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 12:54 PM~6394356
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 12:57 PM~6394387
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

haunted house after the show.....hell yeah....







we need to bring mcgregor back.....who's down.................king of the streets? who has the title now?........................let's do it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 02:00 PM~6394420
> *haunted house after the show.....hell yeah....
> we need to bring mcgregor back.....who's down.................king of the streets?  who has the title now?........................let's do it
> *



its dead.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 12:00 PM~6394420
> *haunted house after the show.....hell yeah....
> we need to bring mcgregor back.....who's down.................king of the streets?  who has the title now?........................let's do it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 12:34 PM~6394183
> *for honey
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum....he still runnin his mouth talkin shit. :roflmao: 

like i said musta really got your feelings hurt. :tears:

get the fk over it already. dayum. :uh:


on another note...im full. im ready to go home.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 01:45 PM~6394265
> *MAYBE EVERYTHING THINKIKNG WHAT IM THINKIN.. SHE AINT WORTH IT..EVEN IF ITS FREE..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:27 PM~6394537
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



este vato... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:27 PM~6394537
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


MAN..FK THAT HOOKA.. GIVE A FK WHAT SHE THINK.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 01:28 PM~6394550
> *MAN..FK THAT HOOKA..    GIVE A FK WHAT SHE THINK.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The National weather advisory says:

To: All Investigators; All Prosecutors; All Secretaries
> Subject:
>
> I-45 Greenspoint area all service roads look to be under water already and
> the rain is still coming per Inv.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 01:31 PM~6394574
> *The National weather advisory says:
> 
> To:  All Investigators; All Prosecutors; All Secretaries
> ...


well that fkin sucks! i usually go down 45N to go home. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what ya'll think about this for a costume


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hooka, hooka, hooka. :tears: :roflmao: 


immaturity and ignorance typically go hand in hand so im not surprised by all this.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAYNE HOLD UP! This gorda asked me and my bro to sign a b'day card for this other heffer. well i said "shit, we're going on 5 years here and have never gotten a fkn card for our b'day" well she came right now and asked us to go sing happy b'day i said i don't know the words, she said "well feliz navidad" *pendeja* that is christmas. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see..thats why i aint gonna holla at hoez who got kids (breeders) anymore.. they dont know how to act.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:45 PM~6394704
> *MAYNE HOLD UP!  This gorda asked me and my bro to sign a b'day card for this other heffer.  well i said "shit, we're going on 5 years here and have never gotten a fkn card for our b'day"  well she came right now and asked us to go sing happy b'day i said i don't know the words, she said "well feliz navidad"  pendeja that is christmas.  LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

AND WHO'S BLOWING UP MY PHONE RIGHT NOW.. TO ASK ME TO LEAVE THAT HOOKA ALONE?? DONT BE COMING AT ME WITH THAT SHYT.. 


I AINT ANSWERING!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 02:48 PM~6394737
> *AND WHO'S BLOWING UP MY PHONE RIGHT NOW.. TO ASK ME TO LEAVE THAT HOOKA ALONE??  DONT BE COMING AT ME WITH THAT SHYT..
> I AINT ANSWERING!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 01:45 PM~6394704
> *MAYNE HOLD UP!  This gorda asked me and my bro to sign a b'day card for this other heffer.  well i said "shit, we're going on 5 years here and have never gotten a fkn card for our b'day"  well she came right now and asked us to go sing happy b'day i said i don't know the words, she said "well feliz navidad"  pendeja that is christmas.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hahahha that is something i would've said :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 02:48 PM~6394737
> *AND WHO'S BLOWING UP MY PHONE RIGHT NOW.. TO ASK ME TO LEAVE THAT HOOKA ALONE??  DONT BE COMING AT ME WITH THAT SHYT..
> I AINT ANSWERING!
> *



did they leave a message? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 02:54 PM~6394780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hahahha that is something i would've said :ugh:
> *


pinche crackas!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 02:54 PM~6394785
> *did they leave a message?  :biggrin:
> *


NOT SURE.. I BARELY KNOW HOW TO USE MY CELL PHONE..

:angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm not a cracker but I say things w/o thinking about it'em even afterwards when people are looking at me stupid I'm like  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Need to get something like this for my 4 dogs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:57 PM~6394821
> *Need to get something like this for my 4 dogs
> 
> 
> ...



Thats crazy! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 02:56 PM~6394812
> *I'm not a cracker but I say things w/o thinking about it'em even afterwards when people are looking at me stupid I'm like    :biggrin:
> *


Not you, these ladies here at the office.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 01:45 PM~6394704
> *MAYNE HOLD UP!  This gorda asked me and my bro to sign a b'day card for this other heffer.  well i said "shit, we're going on 5 years here and have never gotten a fkn card for our b'day"  well she came right now and asked us to go sing happy b'day i said i don't know the words, she said "well feliz navidad"  pendeja that is christmas.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you shoulda gone over there and started singing that for real.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 02:58 PM~6394831
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you shoulda gone over there and started singing that for real.
> *


Nah, I don't want to make a fool of myself.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 01:54 PM~6394785
> *did they leave a message?  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

funny how i got the same call talkin bout leave the lil boy alone.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 01:46 PM~6394708
> *see..thats why i aint gonna holla at hoez who got kids (breeders) anymore..  they dont know how to act.
> *



"don't let the smile fool ya"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so who is doing all this calling :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 01:57 PM~6394821
> *Need to get something like this for my 4 dogs
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: kinda reminds me of someone.... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:00 PM~6394856
> *so who is doing all this calling  :scrutinize:
> *



x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:00 PM~6394863
> *:roflmao: kinda reminds me of someone....  :roflmao:
> *


who?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 01:56 PM~6394812
> *I'm not a cracker but I say things w/o thinking about it'em even afterwards when people are looking at me stupid I'm like    :biggrin:
> *



his TOE GOT TRUCKED!!!!! HELLO!!!!!....HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

a long time ago at this place i was working one of our supervisors called in and said they would be late b/c they had gotten towed at the aggie bonfire the night before, when i relayed the message to our boss i was like, "soandso called and said he would be late b/c his tow got trucked" she was like, "what?" I said, "last night at bonfire, his tow got trucked" and she looked at me and said his what got what and i said, "HIS TTTTOOOOWWW GOT TTTTRRRRUUUUCCCCKKKKEEEDD"
then it hit me and i felt pretty stupid


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 01:58 PM~6394840
> *Nah, I don't want to make a fool of myself.
> *


Thats a first! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 02:02 PM~6394880
> *a long time ago at this place i was working one of our supervisors called in and said they would be late b/c they had gotten towed at the aggie bonfire the night before, when i relayed the message to our boss i was like, "soandso called and said he would be late b/c his tow got trucked" she was like, "what?" I said, "last night at bonfire, his tow got trucked" and she looked at me and said his what got what and i said, "HIS TTTTOOOOWWW GOT TTTTRRRRUUUUCCCCKKKKEEEDD"
> then it hit me and i felt pretty stupid
> *


THAT'S MY GIRL......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 02:00 PM~6394855
> *"don't let the smile fool ya"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EXACTLY!!!  

id be dayum to let some fker talk shit to me and not say anything. fk that bullshit. i dont give a fk who the hell they are.


funny how shit said in pm's were a whole hell of alot different. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 18 2006, 03:03 PM~6394883
> *Thats a first! :biggrin:
> *


I got a rep to keep at the office. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 02:04 PM~6394893
> *EXACTLY!!!
> 
> id be dayum to let some fker talk shit to me and not say anything. fk that bullshit. i dont give a fk who the hell they are.
> ...



LINK??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 02:02 PM~6394880
> *a long time ago at this place i was working one of our supervisors called in and said they would be late b/c they had gotten towed at the aggie bonfire the night before, when i relayed the message to our boss i was like, "soandso called and said he would be late b/c his tow got trucked" she was like, "what?" I said, "last night at bonfire, his tow got trucked" and she looked at me and said his what got what and i said, "HIS TTTTOOOOWWW GOT TTTTRRRRUUUUCCCCKKKKEEEDD"
> then it hit me and i felt pretty stupid
> *


 :roflmao: 

that kinda stuff happens to me too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:04 PM~6394893
> *EXACTLY!!!
> 
> id be dayum to let some fker talk shit to me and not say anything. fk that bullshit. i dont give a fk who the hell they are.
> ...


 :0 post them up :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:05 PM~6394907
> *:0  post them up  :0
> *



x500


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 02:05 PM~6394903
> *LINK??
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 03:06 PM~6394917
> *x500
> *


x2,500.057


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:05 PM~6394907
> *:0  post them up  :0
> *


 :roflmao: chismoso!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:07 PM~6394929
> *:roflmao: chismoso!!!  :roflmao:
> *



x2


but post them up... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:07 PM~6394929
> *:roflmao: chismoso!!!  :roflmao:
> *


chicken!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 18 2006, 02:03 PM~6394889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all the time girl, ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 02:08 PM~6394940
> *I'm sure I could write a book on all my stupid moments
> keeps life interesting :cheesy:
> all the time girl, ALL THE TIME!!!
> *



What was that?? YOSE MITE ??? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cows?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6394892


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So like I was talking about earlier before all of this lesbian bonding started going on, when do you think you'll get the monte mike?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 02:11 PM~6394960
> *What was that?? YOSE  MITE ??? :biggrin:
> *



okay, I didn't say to WRITE A BOOK, I said I COULD, lets save the rest for a rainy day :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:08 PM~6394935
> *chicken!
> *


chicken...?? you freakin instigator!!! :roflmao: im not chicken. he knows what he said to me in the pm's and hes not denying trying to holla so i aint trippin.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:11 PM~6394969
> *So like I was talking about earlier before all of this lesbian bonding started going on, when do you think you'll get the monte mike?
> *


link??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:12 PM~6394971
> *chicken...?? you freakin instigator!!!  :roflmao: im not chicken. he knows what he said to me in the pm's and hes not denying trying to holla so i aint trippin.
> *


how do we know you aren't lying to make it seem like he was trying to get at you :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:13 PM~6394985
> *link??
> *



x100


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 02:11 PM~6394965
> *cows?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6394892
> *



GANGSTER COW....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 02:13 PM~6394985
> *link??
> *



X10,000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 03:14 PM~6395003
> *GANGSTER COW....
> 
> 
> ...


damn, you all post some of the smallest jpgs in layitlow. magnify that shit or supersize it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 02:14 PM~6395003
> *GANGSTER COW....
> 
> 
> ...


seen that before, that bull fucked them pits up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:11 PM~6394969
> *So like I was talking about earlier before all of this lesbian bonding started going on, when do you think you'll get the monte mike?
> *



gotta call him later....so no se..... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 18 2006, 02:54 PM~6394785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS HER. ASKING WHY IM BEING SO MEAN...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 03:16 PM~6395019
> *seen that before, that bull fucked them pits up
> *




true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 03:16 PM~6395019
> *seen that before, that cow" LOL*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:17 PM~6395029
> *este vato is from the country and said  "gangsta cow"  LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Ellie, Ghost hunters tonight 8c on sci fi, better hit up your mother in law


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:13 PM~6394991
> *how do we know you aren't lying to make it seem like he was trying to get at you  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: aye latin! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:04 PM~6394893
> *EXACTLY!!!
> 
> id be dayum to let some fker talk shit to me and not say anything. fk that bullshit. i dont give a fk who the hell they are.
> ...


LETS SEE.. POST EM UP.. O' LYING HEFFA.. IM ALWAYS AN AZZ..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 03:18 PM~6395042
> *Ellie, Ghost hunters tonight 8c on sci fi, better hit up your mother in law
> *



true :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 03:16 PM~6395019
> *seen that before, that bull fucked them pits up
> *



How bad is the MC after all?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:17 PM~6395029
> *cow"  LOL
> *



more like he's FAR from Country, Michael is the citiest boy you'll ever meet :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 02:19 PM~6395045
> *LETS SEE.. POST EM UP..    O' LYING HEFFA.. IM ALWAYS AN AZZ..
> *


you should stop while you still got ppl thinkin that you COULD be tellin the truth. :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 02:22 PM~6395081
> *you should stop while you still got ppl thinkin that you COULD be tellin the truth. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 03:20 PM~6395057
> *more like he's FAR from Country, Michael is the citiest boy you'll ever meet :biggrin:
> *


he shouldn't worry, i worked with ******* cowboys at shell chemical plant straight out of high school and was at lunch eating my tacos. one of them boys asked me "hey man, what are those tacos there?" i said "your favorite, cow dick" they all laughed and i didn't get it until a primo said "baboso, vacas no tienen vergas, son los toros! :twak: "

english translation for my white folks: 

"baboso, vacas no tienen vergas, son los toros! :twak: "

"dumbass, cows don't have dicks, it's the bulls! :twak: "


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ANYWAY.. YA'LL REMEMBER DONKED OUT LAC I TOLD YA'LL ABOUT THAT POPPED TRUCK ON ME.. SAID "WHATS LACKIN?".. 

SAW THAT LAC AT THUNDERBOLT, AS IN.. "WE PUT THE YEE HAAA..BE IN YOUR MOTOR AND TRANSMISSION".. GUESS HE MUST BEEN LACKIN OIL OR WATER...


LOL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:23 PM~6395091
> *he shouldn't worry, i worked with ******* cowboys at shell chemical plant straight out of high school and was at lunch eating my tacos.  one of them boys asked me "hey man, what are those tacos there?"  i said "your favorite, cow dick"  they all laughed and i didn't get it until a primo said "baboso, vacas no tienen vergas, son los toros!  :twak: "
> 
> english translation for my white folks:
> ...


reminded me of this aggie article I read in the local paper

http://www.maroonandwhiteball.com/what.htm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:23 PM~6395091
> *he shouldn't worry, i worked with ******* cowboys at shell chemical plant straight out of high school and was at lunch eating my tacos.  one of them boys asked me "hey man, what are those tacos there?"  i said "your favorite, cow dick"  they all laughed and i didn't get it until a primo said "baboso, vacas no tienen vergas, son los toros!  :twak: "
> 
> english translation for my white folks:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 12:23 PM~6394515
> *:nono:
> *


wateva.. forget u then


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 18 2006, 03:26 PM~6395107
> *reminded me of this aggie article I read in the local paper
> 
> http://www.maroonandwhiteball.com/what.htm
> *


NASTY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 03:27 PM~6395113
> *wateva.. forget u then
> *


OH NO! first sixty8imp, now you? you better watch it or she'll expose your love letters :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

post them up!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:28 PM~6395125
> *OH NO!  first sixty8imp, now you?  you better watch it or she'll expose your love letters  :0
> *


WISH THAT B1TCH WOULD POST SOME OF THE PM'S I SENT.. THEY WENT MORE LIKE "THIS PLAYING HARD TO GET SHYT IS GETTING OLD.. STOP BULLSHYTING ALREADY"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:29 PM~6395137
> *WISH THAT B1TCH WOULD POST SOME OF THE PM'S I SENT..  THEY WENT MORE LIKE "THIS PLAYING HARD TO GET SHYT IS GETTING OLD..  STOP BULLSHYTING ALREADY"
> *



:0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:17 PM~6395029
> *este vato is from the country and said  "gangsta cow"  LOL
> *



***** i ain't from the country just cause i drive this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HMM... SHE KINDA QUIET.. BET SHE DOING SOME CREATIVE EDITING.. HOOKA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:28 PM~6395125
> *OH NO!  first sixty8imp, now you?  you better watch it or she'll expose your love letters  :0
> *


:tears: :roflmao: latin shut the hell up!!! you are a fkin fool!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:29 PM~6395137
> *WISH THAT B1TCH WOULD POST SOME OF THE PM'S I SENT..  THEY WENT MORE LIKE "THIS PLAYING HARD TO GET SHYT IS GETTING OLD..  STOP BULLSHYTING ALREADY"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:30 PM~6395149
> *HMM... SHE KINDA QUIET..    BET SHE DOING SOME CREATIVE EDITING..      HOOKA
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 03:30 PM~6395144
> *:0  :0
> *


THATS HOW U LAY DOWN GAME.. PM ME OF I EVER NEED TIPS OR ADVICE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 03:29 PM~6395134
> *post them up!
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 02:27 PM~6395113
> *wateva.. forget u then
> *



"don't let the smile fool ya"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:32 PM~6395166
> *x2
> *


X2+1


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 02:29 PM~6395137
> *WISH THAT B1TCH WOULD POST SOME OF THE PM'S I SENT..  THEY WENT MORE LIKE "THIS PLAYING HARD TO GET SHYT IS GETTING OLD..  STOP BULLSHYTING ALREADY"
> *


oh really??? like that?!?!? 


someone tell how do i post a screen shot?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:33 PM~6395177
> *oh really??? like that?!?!?
> someone tell how do i post a screen shot?
> *


YEAH..SOMEONE TELL HER.. CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 02:30 PM~6395149
> *HMM... SHE KINDA QUIET..    BET SHE DOING SOME CREATIVE EDITING..      HOOKA
> *


***** plz!!! you make it seem like i should be HAPPY you was tryin to holla!!! like you all that and shit. i dont give a fk what you got, what you drive, where you work, how much you make or any of that bullshit!!! i dont need to do any editing bout what you sent. you need to get over youself for realz!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 02:31 PM~6395163
> *THATS HOW U LAY DOWN GAME..  PM ME OF I EVER NEED TIPS OR ADVICE..
> 
> 
> *



is this how you would get when she'd pm you little messages???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:33 PM~6395177
> *oh really??? like that?!?!?
> someone tell how do i post a screen shot?
> *


ok, thanks for asking for some expert "owning techniques"

1st you open up the pm,
2nd hit your prtscn button
then open up paint
hit the edit button in paint and click on paste.
go ahead and hit the square button to the upper left menu to crop out what you want to post. then save as a jpg. upload it to www.tinypic.com then copy/paste the link to a reply.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 03:35 PM~6395197
> ****** plz!!! you make it seem like i should be HAPPY you was tryin to holla!!! like you all that and shit. i dont give a fk what you got, what you drive, where you work, how much you make or any of that bullshit!!! i dont need to do any editing bout what you sent. you need to get over youself for realz!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 02:32 PM~6395173
> *"don't let the smile fool ya"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 02:35 PM~6395201
> *is this how you would get when she'd pm you little messages???
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:35 PM~6395203
> *ok, thanks for asking for some expert "owning techniques"
> 
> 1st you open up the pm,
> ...


ok cool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 18 2006, 03:35 PM~6395197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except i'd be wackin off....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

we're getting ready to get an audience. i sent out the promotional advertisement.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:38 PM~6395227
> *BI1TCH.. I NEVER..  TRIED TO IMPRESS WITH YOU SHIT..  FIRST OF ALL..   EVERYBODY ON HERE GOT NICE CARS.. (except for latin)..   im probably one of the brokest people on here too..   but i'll still hold up my nuts and say FK YOU!!
> except i'd be wackin off....
> 
> ...


este buey, you got a malibu on steroids with impala decals and my GRAND NATIONAL is worth more than your impala. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:40 PM~6395241
> *we're getting ready to get an audience.  i sent out the promotional advertisement.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


MAN HOLD UP.. I AINT BEEN PAID YET..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 02:38 PM~6395227
> *BI1TCH.. I NEVER..  TRIED TO IMPRESS WITH YOU SHIT..  FIRST OF ALL..  EVERYBODY ON HERE GOT NICE CARS.. (except for latin)..  im probably one of the brokest people on here too..  but i'll still hold up my nuts and say FK YOU!!
> except i'd be wackin off....
> 
> ...



haha...wackin...haha..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:41 PM~6395254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MAN HOLD UP.. I AINT BEEN PAID YET..
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293315


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 01:06 PM~6394424
> *its dead.
> *


its not dead just in hibernation.....just like cruising...if everyone can work together it will be brought back..........*everyone needs to put thier diffrences aside*....and work together to bringing lowriding back to houston.....technically it never left it's still here....all we need is a strong push to bring it back.....everyone can say its dead but its *NOT*............forget all the hating or whatever it is that driveing a wedge between everyone right [email protected] take that wedge and throw that shit in the garbage..........we can bring it back and make it happen but it will take everyone not only a few.......WE CAN DO IT HOUSTON.......I KNOW WE CAN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 01:06 PM~6394424
> *its dead.
> *


its not dead just in hibernation.....just like cruising...if everyone can work together it will be brought back..........*everyone needs to put thier diffrences aside*....and work together to bringing lowriding back to houston.....technically it never left it's still here....all we need is a strong push to bring it back.....everyone can say its dead but its *NOT*............forget all the hating or whatever it is that driveing a wedge between everyone right [email protected] take that wedge and throw that shit in the garbage..........we can bring it back and make it happen but it will take everyone not only a few.......WE CAN DO IT HOUSTON.......I KNOW WE CAN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:42 PM~6395260
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293315
> *


U FORGOT TO PUT "SPONSORED BY JUAN STOP KUSTOMZ"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 03:48 PM~6395274
> *its not dead just in hibernation.....just like cruising...if everyone can work together it will be brought back..........everyone needs to put thier diffrences aside....and work together to bringing lowriding back to houston.....technically it never left it's still here....all we need is a strong push to bring it back.....everyone can say its dead but its NOT............forget all the hating or whatever it is that driveing a wedge between everyone right [email protected] take that wedge and throw that shit in the garbage..........we can bring it back and make it happen but it will take everyone not only a few.......WE CAN DO IT HOUSTON.......I KNOW WE CAN
> *


That's true. No need for separation or hating.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:50 PM~6395284
> *That's true.  No need for separation or hating.
> *


YEAH..THERES TOO MUCH HOSTILITY IN HTOWN.. WE NEED TO KEEP THE PEACE.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:50 PM~6395284
> *That's true.  No need for separation or hating.
> *


THANK YOU MY BROTHER............WE CAN DO IT.....LET'S BRING THIS SHIT BACK..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 03:51 PM~6395292
> *THANK YOU MY BROTHER............WE CAN DO IT.....LET'S BRING THIS SHIT BACK..........
> *


i am cool with both sides of the fence as far as hlc & ula goes. both are in it for one thing and that is lowriding and unity. not only that i'd offer my time to either group when asked.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:52 PM~6395298
> *i am cool with both sides of the fence as far as hlc & ula goes.   both are in it for one thing and that is lowriding and unity.  not only that i'd offer my time to either group when asked.
> *


SO.. YOU'D LEAVE NBL STUCK OUT HUH?? 

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:40 PM~6395241
> *we're getting ready to get an audience.  i sent out the promotional advertisement.
> *



and today on.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:54 PM~6395308
> *SO.. YOU'D LEAVE NBL STUCK OUT HUH??
> 
> :uh:
> *


NAH, them nga's are cool too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 03:55 PM~6395316
> *and today on.........
> 
> 
> ...


SUPPOSE TO BE "AS THE SPOKES TURN"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:52 PM~6395298
> *i am cool with both sides of the fence as far as hlc & ula goes.  both are in it for one thing and that is lowriding and unity.  not only that i'd offer my time to either group when asked.
> *


Its not even about both org.....its about everyone yeah they are both there and they both strive to promote the lowrider lifestyle and unity amongst all.....but there is more people out there than hlc and ula......(both do a great job by the way)................we just need to get it going again like it use to be........thats the way i feel


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 03:56 PM~6395325
> *Its not even about both org.....its about everyone yeah they are both there and they both strive to promote the lowrider lifestyle and unity amongst all.....but there is more people out there than hlc and ula......(both do a great job by the way)................we just need to get it going again like it use to be........thats the way i feel
> *


if LULAC can't accomplish shit as far as unity, much less can you mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:56 PM~6395322
> *NAH, them nga's are cool too.
> *


WELL.. I CANT STAND EM.. ESP THAT MUTHEER FK'R LONE STAR..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 02:58 PM~6395331
> *if LULAC can't accomplish shit as far as unity, much less can you mayne!  :biggrin:
> *


LULAC...pft.......mayne anything can happen the unity is already somewhat there........everyone in this damm site is for the lowrider lifestyle......right?............all we got to do is show how much we love the life.....do what we can to make it roll


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 04:00 PM~6395340
> *LULAC...pft.......mayne anything can happen the unity is already somewhat there........everyone in this damm site is for the lowrider lifestyle......right?............all we got to do is show how uch we love the life.....do what we can to make it roll
> *


it's cool and all that but how are you planning to make a person who hates another person (example) meet up to squash shit from the past when they don't know how to look past it and let it go like grown folks do.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:03 PM~6395347
> *it's cool and all that but how are you planning to make a person who hates another person (example) meet up to squash shit from the past when they don't know how to look past it and let it go like grown folks do.
> *


shit they dont have too....if u dont want to squash it and act like a fucking kid then so be it..........dont talk to that person........but that doesnt mean you can't go and cruise or chill at the park...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 04:04 PM~6395359
> *shit they dont have too....if u dont want to squash it and act like a fucking kid then so be it..........dont talk to that person........but that doesnt mean you can't go and cruise or chill at the park...........
> *


true.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:05 PM~6395369
> *true.
> *


u see im just tired of people talking shit about lowriding and houston......the means are there we just need to act on it............ya feel me?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 04:03 PM~6395347
> *it's cool and all that but how are you planning to make a person who hates another person (example) meet up to squash shit from the past when they don't know how to look past it and let it go like grown folks do.
> *


fk squash'n it.. im known for holding grudges.. a lil bit..

:angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 03:04 PM~6395359
> *shit they dont have too....if u dont want to squash it and act like a fucking kid then so be it..........dont talk to that person........but that doesnt mean you can't go and cruise or chill at the park...........
> *



there are haters everywhere....even in this little ass town i live in....there will always be problems...just the ones that have their shit together need to unite and have something real....get the media involved, get the cops involved...show everyone that there are not bad things going on....that's going to be the only way to have something worth spending your time on.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm still waiting for them pm's to be posted. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 04:12 PM~6395426
> *i'm still waiting for them pm's to be posted.  :scrutinize:
> *


same here


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 03:09 PM~6395405
> *there are haters everywhere....even in this little ass town i live in....there will always be problems...just the ones that have their shit together need to unite and have something real....get the media involved, get the cops involved...show everyone that there are not bad things going on....that's going to be the only way to have something worth spending your time on.....
> *


haters are a natural part of life....... i seen your haters....lol.......i mean even for a start u dont have to worry about cops media or whatever....start off small i.e mac gregor park......and evolve from there........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 02:38 PM~6395227
> *BI1TCH.. I NEVER..  TRIED TO IMPRESS WITH YOU SHIT..  FIRST OF ALL..  EVERYBODY ON HERE GOT NICE CARS.. (except for latin)..  im probably one of the brokest people on here too..  but i'll still hold up my nuts and say FK YOU!!
> except i'd be wackin off....
> 
> ...


you ready for me to post those pm's?!?!? or you gonna publicly apologize on here and admit that you talked alot of shit for no fkin reason???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 04:13 PM~6395437
> *you ready for me to post those pm's?!?!? or you gonna publicly apologize on here and admit that you talked alot of shit for no fkin reason???
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 04:13 PM~6395437
> *you ready for me to post those pm's?!?!? or you gonna publicly apologize  on here and admit that you talked alot of shit for no fkin reason???
> *


ok ok ok.. im sorry i called u a hooka, b1tch, skank.. and hoe.. geez.. you so sensative..

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 04:14 PM~6395456
> *ok ok ok.. im sorry i called u a hooka, b1tch, skank.. and hoe..  geez.. you so sensative..
> 
> :angel:
> *


GUESS SHE DID HAVE SOMETHING ON YOU! :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:14 PM~6395456
> *ok ok ok.. im sorry i called u a hooka, b1tch, skank.. and hoe..  geez.. you so sensative..
> 
> :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: 

fkin danny!!! you *KNOW* you aint right!!! and after all that work i did trying to copy those fkin pm's!!! you ass.... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ole Monica went Clint Eastwood on that ass. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:17 PM~6395471
> *Ole Monica went Clint Eastwood on that ass.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 18 2006, 04:16 PM~6395465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she aint really have much.. 


one pm where i said i was never gonna talk to her ever ever ever ever ever ever again..cause she missed my bbq...

and another where i invited her over for hot pockets and rum.. 

and if she saved an OLD one.. where i tried to convince her im really a nice guy...
<<- [email protected] that


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:16 PM~6395465
> *GUESS SHE DID HAVE SOMETHING ON YOU!  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 04:19 PM~6395490
> *she aint really have much..
> one pm where i said i was never gonna talk to her ever ever ever ever ever ever again..cause she missed my bbq...
> 
> ...


Then why did you apologize? hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 04:19 PM~6395499
> *Then why did you apologize?  hno:
> *


we negotiated..she promised me booty.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 04:21 PM~6395509
> *we negotiated..she promised me booty..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT! LOL!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:21 PM~6395509
> *we negotiated..she promised me booty..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: whatever nicca!! :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:21 PM~6395509
> *we negotiated..she promised me booty..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. TRUTH.. she said she was gonna tell people how small my package really is.. and i cant have that...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 04:23 PM~6395530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:19 PM~6395490
> *she aint really have much..
> one pm where i said i was never gonna talk to her ever ever ever ever ever ever again..cause she missed my bbq...
> 
> ...


 :nono: there were more than that.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 18 2006, 03:23 PM~6395530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 04:24 PM~6395543
> *:nono: there were more than that.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:23 PM~6395534
> *ok.. TRUTH..  she said she was gonna tell people how small my package really is.. and i cant have that...
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 04:24 PM~6395543
> *:nono: there were more than that.....
> *


b/s.... if there is i dont recall..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 04:26 PM~6395556
> *b/s....  if there is i dont recall..
> *


you must have been blinded by love


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2006, 04:27 PM~6395566
> *you must have been blinded by love
> *


i never fall in love.. usually get stuck somewhere between like-lust.. but never love.. thats how playas roll!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 18 2006, 03:26 PM~6395556
> *b/s....  if there is i dont recall..
> *



amnesia like a mofo.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

GOT KINDA QUIET....

:scrutinize:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:banghead: hno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

-------><img src=\'http://www.artshound.com/images/org/506/lafflogo.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><-----</span>


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i gotta work, on a mission for commission.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2006, 02:20 PM~6395056
> *How bad is the MC after all?
> *


i know im late and all with the answer, but it wasnt that bad....did all the maintence to it and even changed out a belt. I did notice that the alternator pulley is squeaking which is a sign that the alternator is going out (maybe due to water)
and also noticed that the fan is louder then before. maybe the fan clutch is also going bad due to the water  ....but its drivable, took it to work today...i just dont like the new noises it picked up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 06:13 PM~6396918
> *i know im late and all with the answer, but it wasnt that bad....did all the maintence to it and even changed out a belt.  I did notice that the alternator pulley is squeaking which is a sign that the alternator is going out (maybe due to water)
> and also noticed that the fan is louder then before.  maybe the fan clutch is also going bad due to the water  ....but its drivable, took it to work today...i just dont like the new noises it picked up
> *


sound like a good reason to go ahead pull the motor and take it off the frame..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2006, 07:16 PM~6396937
> *sound like a good reason to go ahead pull the motor and take it off the frame..
> *


three licks i'm on the bumper :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 06:18 PM~6396949
> *three licks i'm on the bumper :0
> *


today i seen a car like yours the alero...it was kandy red, bumper kit, trunk belts and 84;s...with the holes in the fenders....gotta love hiram clarke :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2006, 07:22 PM~6396993
> *today i seen a car like yours the alero...it was kandy red, bumper kit, trunk belts and 84;s...with the holes in the fenders....gotta love hiram clarke  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: car is already silver, just add kandy apple


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already, mayne!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 06:18 PM~6396949
> *three licks i'm on the bumper :0
> *


fredoonthebumpeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2006, 06:22 PM~6396993
> *today i seen a car like yours the alero...it was kandy red, bumper kit, trunk belts and 84;s...with the holes in the fenders....gotta love hiram clarke  :uh:
> *


he stays in stafford i see him every day :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Oct 18 2006, 06:47 PM~6397117
> *he stays in stafford i see him every day :0
> *


i like the wheels on it but the kit looked kinda funny


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 06:13 PM~6396918
> *i know im late and all with the answer, but it wasnt that bad....did all the maintence to it and even changed out a belt.  I did notice that the alternator pulley is squeaking which is a sign that the alternator is going out (maybe due to water)
> and also noticed that the fan is louder then before.  maybe the fan clutch is also going bad due to the water  ....but its drivable, took it to work today...i just dont like the new noises it picked up
> *


o shit , :angry: that's what my work truck started doing after the high water  well just the squeaking noise, hope it aint too serious :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2006, 08:51 PM~6397476
> *o shit ,  :angry:  that's what my work truck started doing after the high water  well just the squeaking noise, hope it aint too serious :uh:
> *


do you have an extra LS bumper laying around?? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2006, 06:47 PM~6397112
> *fredoonthebumpeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr
> *


bad ass avitar pic homie :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 07:54 PM~6397498
> *do you have an extra LS bumper laying around?? :biggrin:
> *


only the front, it doesn't look too good after all the hoppin but u can have it if u want


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2006, 08:58 PM~6397532
> *only the front, it doesn't look too good after all the hoppin but u can have it if u want
> *


mines has all kinds of cracks that cant seem to fix  ....need to find a good one before paint


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 18 2006, 07:59 PM~6397542
> *mines has all kinds of cracks that cant seem to fix  ....need to find a good one before paint
> *


come pick it up, r meet me at juanstopkustom- casino sat friday or sat :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2006, 09:01 PM~6397555
> *come pick it up, r meet me at juanstopkustom- casino sat friday or sat :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2006, 07:54 PM~6397499
> *bad ass avitar pic homie :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah.. u know it


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

hey guys just wanted to say and have a good night love ya!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 06:39 AM~6399401
> *:wave:
> *


o' friendly azz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 06:42 AM~6399402
> *o' friendly azz
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2006, 12:43 PM~6393815
> *post'em!
> *



here is one, last year at Drink... Damn! I gots a big head! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Oct 18 2006, 11:32 PM~6398100
> *hey guys just wanted to say and have a good night love ya!!!
> *


OK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 07:06 AM~6399425
> *here is one, last year at Drink... Damn! I gots a big head! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'd like to give props to chonies for almost owning a nga. :worship:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 07:24 AM~6399455
> *
> 
> I'd like to give props to chonies for almost owning a nga.  :worship:
> *



uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 08:27 AM~6399623
> *uffin:
> *


You have plans for anything the weekend before Jalaweenie?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 19 2006, 07:06 AM~6399425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:32 AM~6399644
> *You have plans for anything the weekend before Jalaweenie?
> *



nope...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 08:36 AM~6399660
> *nope...
> *


KrazyToyz, Boiler & their wives are hitting up the party i'm playing at. Kids are welcomed also since there will be activities. Taking my lil ninja & his mom with me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:41 AM~6399670
> *KrazyToyz, Boiler & their wives are hitting up the party i'm playing at.  Kids are welcomed also since there will be activities.  Taking my lil ninja & his mom with me.
> *



email me with info!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 06:41 AM~6399670
> *KrazyToyz, Boiler & their wives are hitting up the party i'm playing at.  Kids are welcomed also since there will be activities.  Taking my lil ninja & his mom with me.
> *


My costume is almost complete.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 08:43 AM~6399677
> *email me with info!
> *


Orale, music will be clean also, no explicit lyrics.  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2006, 08:45 AM~6399685
> *My costume is almost complete.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:45 AM~6399686
> *Orale, music will be clean also, no explicit lyrics.    :biggrin:
> *



thats cool. 

I know Im going to sound like a party pooper, but I cant stand going to events (car shows etc.) that are billed as family events that play music with explicit lyrics. :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 08:49 AM~6399700
> *thats cool.
> 
> I know Im going to sound like a party pooper, but I cant stand going to events (car shows etc.) that are billed as family events that play music with explicit lyrics.  :angry:
> ...


yeah right. LOL You can get your grind on, just don't pop wood on the floor. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:55 AM~6399721
> *yeah right.  LOL  You can get your grind on, just don't pop wood on the floor.  LOL
> *



:roflmao: 

I dont even dance foo... Im the one holding up the walls at the club.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 08:57 AM~6399729
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I dont even dance foo... Im the one holding up the walls at the club.
> *


Don't worry, I don't dance either, I just spin the records.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Oct 18 2006, 02:44 PM~6395271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as a parent: ditto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:19 AM~6399818
> *as a parent: ditto
> *


True. I don't play explicit stuff when kids are around or even at public places. Don't care for all the foken cussing.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:21 AM~6399827
> *True.  I don't play explicit stuff when kids are around or even at public places.  Don't care for all the foken cussing.
> *



so you stick to chicken noodle soup w/soda on the side?

lol :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:19 AM~6399818
> *
> :biggrin:
> not skeletor :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



yeah shes hot!
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:22 AM~6399834
> *so you stick to chicken noodle soup w/soda on the side?
> 
> lol :biggrin:
> *


   will bring my own sprite that evening.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I hate that damn song, as soon as i think folks can't come up w/anything more stupid to write a song about, I get corrected


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:27 AM~6399860
> *I hate that damn song, as soon as i think folks can't come up w/anything more stupid to write a song about, I get corrected
> *


chicken noodle soup song? can't stand that. can't believe some dj's play that stupid song. MUSIC these days = garbage.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:28 AM~6399864
> *chicken noodle soup song?  can't stand that.  can't believe some dj's play that stupid song.  MUSIC these days = garbage.
> *



Sorry, I disagree


I love The killers especially their new single, it's my fave. at the moment 

now today's "hip hop" not too impressing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 19 2006, 08:43 AM~6399677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ELLIE.. WHEN PEOPLE ARE SUPRISED YOUR WIFE/GAL IS REALLY PRETTY/HOT.. THEY TRYING TO SAY YOU TOO UGLY FOR THAT PERSON.. HAPPENS TO ME ALL DA TIME..

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:33 AM~6399875
> *Sorry, I disagree
> I love The killers especially their new single, it's my fave. at the moment
> 
> ...


Never heard of the Killers.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 09:33 AM~6399877
> *X2
> PUSSY
> G'S DONT DANCE..WE BOOGIE
> ...



I know fool, I get that all the time.

"what the hell are you doing with this guy?" :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 08:30 AM~6399868
> *
> *



http://www.amazon.com/Webstar-Presents-Cau...ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 09:33 AM~6399877
> *ELLIE..  WHEN PEOPLE ARE SUPRISED YOUR WIFE/GAL IS REALLY PRETTY/HOT..  THEY TRYING TO SAY YOU TOO UGLY FOR THAT PERSON..  HAPPENS TO ME ALL DA TIME..
> 
> :angry:
> *


Damn playa, you must date models


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 19 2006, 08:33 AM~6399877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no offense, I was just giving you a compliment


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 09:36 AM~6399885
> *Damn playa, you must date models
> *


NAW, JUST THAT WHEN YOU UGLY AS ME.. ALMOST ANY GAL TENDS TO SUPRISE PEOPLE... ONCE I WAS ASKED HOW I DID IT.. AND REPLIED..
BE SUPRISED HOW FAR YOUR GAME WILL GO WITH A SMILE, RUM & HOT POCKETS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:38 AM~6399890
> *
> You probably have just didn't know who they were, unless you been hidin out w/ben laden in a cave somewhere
> 
> *


I don't keep up with band names.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:38 AM~6399890
> *:uh: Or they are just saying that your wife is pretty
> You probably have just didn't know who they were, unless you been hidin out w/ben laden in a cave somewhere
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendID=5789109
> ...



none taken... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 09:39 AM~6399891
> *NAW, JUST THAT WHEN YOU UGLY AS ME..    ALMOST ANY GAL TENDS TO SUPRISE PEOPLE...  ONCE I WAS ASKED HOW I DID IT..  AND REPLIED..
> BE SUPRISED HOW FAR YOUR GAME WILL GO WITH A SMILE, RUM & HOT POCKETS.
> *


Hrnybrneye lost her chance.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 06:06 AM~6399425
> *here is one, last year at Drink... Damn! I gots a big head! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


aw yall look cute.... :roflmao: 

your wife is pretty.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 19 2006, 08:39 AM~6399891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhmmm....dj.....that doesn't keep up w/band names, lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:42 AM~6399905
> *new shirt logo idea?
> hhmmm....dj.....that doesn't keep up w/band names, lol
> *


let me rephrase that, i don't keep up with *today's* band names i only memorize song titles. rock/alternative isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 09:34 AM~6399881
> *Never heard of the Killers.
> *


THEY COOL..EVEN I LIKE EM.. THEIR WRITING IS KIND OF UNIQUE..AND UNUSUAL... ONCE ONE OF THEIR SONGS HAD ME THING ALL DAY.. "WTF DOES -SOMEONEBODY TOLD ME, THAT YOU HAD A BOYFRIEND WHO LOOKS LIKE A GIRLFRIEND, THAT I HAD IN FEBUARY OF LAST YEAR- "



> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:38 AM~6399890
> *:uh: Or they are just saying that your wife is pretty
> *


BUT IN THIS CASE, HE IS TOO UGLY FOR HER..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:40 AM~6399899
> *Hrnybrneye lost her chance.
> *


 :tears: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 09:45 AM~6399915
> *THEY COOL..EVEN I LIKE EM..  THEIR WRITING IS KIND OF UNIQUE..AND UNUSUAL... ONCE ONE OF THEIR SONGS HAD ME THING ALL DAY.. "WTF DOES -SOMEONEBODY TOLD ME, THAT YOU HAD A BOYFRIEND WHO LOOKS LIKE A GIRLFRIEND, THAT I HAD IN FEBUARY OF LAST YEAR- "
> BUT IN THIS CASE, HE IS TOO UGLY FOR HER..
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 19 2006, 09:40 AM~6399899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMMA COPYWRITE THAT.. SO BACK OFF!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 08:33 AM~6399875
> *Sorry, I disagree
> I love The killers especially their new single, it's my fave. at the moment
> 
> ...


i like them too.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 09:41 AM~6399904
> *aw yall look cute.... :roflmao:
> 
> your wife is pretty.
> *




Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 08:47 AM~6399923
> *NAW, WE GONNA HAVE MAKE-UP SMASHIN THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> SEE..TOLD YOU ELLIE..
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: 

for both comments...!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 08:45 AM~6399915
> *THEY COOL..EVEN I LIKE EM..  THEIR WRITING IS KIND OF UNIQUE..AND UNUSUAL... ONCE ONE OF THEIR SONGS HAD ME THING ALL DAY
> 1... "WTF DOES -SOMEONEBODY TOLD ME, THAT YOU HAD A BOYFRIEND WHO LOOKS LIKE A GIRLFRIEND, THAT I HAD IN FEBUARY OF LAST YEAR- "
> 
> ...


1.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

2.

so you're checking out his wife? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

And here we got a chick that wanted and had an 80's party but didn't know most bands or songs w/o a dj that spun in the 80's help. :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 08:47 AM~6399923
> *NAW, WE GONNA HAVE MAKE-UP SMASHIN THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> SEE..TOLD YOU ELLIE..
> ...



haha...fool said smashin...hadn't heard that in a long time...haha... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:48 AM~6399930
> *And here we got a chick that wanted and had an 80's party but didn't know most bands or songs w/o a dj that spun in the 80's help.  :twak:
> *



A _chick_ that was *13* in 1989


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 09:50 AM~6399938
> *A chick that was 13 in 1989
> *


kids :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 19 2006, 09:48 AM~6399929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CAUSE YOU LIVE IN DA COUNTRY.. YA'LL PROBABLY SAY "HAVE RELATIONS"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

so what was the verdict on the MONICA vs DANNY bout yesterday??

is it all squashed?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 08:54 AM~6399955
> *PRETTY MUCH..  CHECK OUT ALOT OF DUDES WIVES..
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 08:54 AM~6399955
> *PRETTY MUCH..  CHECK OUT ALOT OF DUDES WIVES..
> 
> 
> ...



*****...i ain't used that word since 1992....you barely catchin up or what??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 09:55 AM~6399963
> *so what was the verdict on the MONICA vs DANNY bout yesterday??
> 
> is it all squashed?
> *


SHE APOLOGIZED, AND BEGGED FOR FORGIVENESS..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 09:54 AM~6399955
> *PRETTY MUCH..  CHECK OUT ALOT OF DUDES WIVES..
> 
> 
> ...



Dont bother me none... :rofl: 

She does have 2 younger sisters, One of them is a teacher in Spring Branch ISD.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 09:55 AM~6399963
> *so what was the verdict on the MONICA vs DANNY bout yesterday??
> 
> is it all squashed?
> *


Monica has Danny by the balls.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda goofy, email me that info. need it to pass it on tonight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 19 2006, 09:57 AM~6399975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE GONNA BE BOOZE @ THIS THING U DJ'N?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:06 AM~6400013
> *HOOK IT UP, TAKE EM BOTH!
> 
> NOT REALLY..  HELL, SHE CAN EVEN GO AHEAD AND POST THOSE PM'S..DONT BOTH ME NONE..  HELL, IT MIGHT HEL OUT SOME OF YA'LL'S GAME..NAMEAN
> ...


BYOB, Bring a chick with you. Monica is available.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 01:44 PM~6395271
> *its not dead just in hibernation.....just like cruising...if everyone can work together it will be brought back..........everyone needs to put thier diffrences aside....and work together to bringing lowriding back to houston.....technically it never left it's still here....all we need is a strong push to bring it back.....everyone can say its dead but its NOT............forget all the hating or whatever it is that driveing a wedge between everyone right [email protected] take that wedge and throw that shit in the garbage..........we can bring it back and make it happen but it will take everyone not only a few.......WE CAN DO IT HOUSTON.......I KNOW WE CAN
> *


  ..set it up John..lets try for after magnificos or that next Sunday...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 10:07 AM~6400020
> *BYOB, Bring a chick with you.  Monica is available.
> *


MIGHT JUST DO THAT.. IF SHE PROMISES TO BEHAVE HERSELF.. DONT WANNA HAVE TO LAY MY PIMP HAND DOWN ON HER, IN FRONT OF ALL THOSE PEOPLE..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2006, 10:09 AM~6400025
> * ..set it up John..lets try for  after magnificos or that next Sunday...
> *


I SAY.. AFTER [name dispute] SHOW.. WE FIND A PARK TO GO KICK IT AT.. I WONT BE AT SHOW,BUT MEET YA'LL AFTER...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:11 AM~6400035
> *I SAY..  AFTER [name dispute] SHOW..  WE FIND A PARK TO GO KICK IT AT..  I WONT BE AT SHOW,BUT MEET YA'LL AFTER...
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 10:13 AM~6400044
> *:thumbsup:
> *


IS DA FO READY TO HIT THE STREETS?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:14 AM~6400047
> *IS DA FO READY TO HIT THE STREETS?
> *



crazy.

itll probably be another year for that. Im not balling outta control like some foos up in here... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 18 2006, 01:44 PM~6395271
> *its not dead just in hibernation.....just like cruising...if everyone can work together it will be brought back..........everyone needs to put thier diffrences aside....and work together to bringing lowriding back to houston.....technically it never left it's still here....all we need is a strong push to bring it back.....everyone can say its dead but its NOT............forget all the hating or whatever it is that driveing a wedge between everyone right [email protected] take that wedge and throw that shit in the garbage..........we can bring it back and make it happen but it will take everyone not only a few.......WE CAN DO IT HOUSTON.......I KNOW WE CAN
> *


pass the word


----------



## JuanStopKustomz (Oct 15, 2006)

from Sixty8imp & LoneStar

we wanna say.. JuanStopKutomz is going out of business.. regretabily.. the joke went a little to far.. sorry JP.. 


btw,i still need to borrow that drill though.. call me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:10 AM~6400029
> *MIGHT JUST DO THAT..  IF SHE PROMISES TO BEHAVE HERSELF..  DONT WANNA HAVE TO LAY MY PIMP HAND DOWN ON HER, IN FRONT OF ALL THOSE PEOPLE..
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 19 2006, 10:17 AM~6400068
> *from Sixty8imp & LoneStar
> 
> we wanna say..  JuanStopKutomz is going out of business..  regretabily..  the joke went a little to far..      sorry JP..
> ...


So who was JuanStopKustomz?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 10:15 AM~6400055
> *crazy.
> 
> itll probably be another year for that. Im not balling outta control like some foos up in here...  :biggrin:
> *


ya'll..some of these fools are rich, like lone star..

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:20 AM~6400079
> *ya'll..some of these fools are rich, like lone star..
> 
> :angry:
> *


not me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 10:19 AM~6400078
> *So who was JuanStopKustomz?
> *


like 4 different people had password.. that way JuanStopKusustomz would be on alot.. lol.. but i made it. most posts were me and lonestar though. 


sorry again JP..but it was still funny ni66a


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 08:55 AM~6399963
> *so what was the verdict on the MONICA vs DANNY bout yesterday??
> 
> is it all squashed?
> *


yea we cool....


for now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 10:22 AM~6400091
> *yea we cool....
> for now.
> *


Dang keeping the balls on lockdown and blackmail. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 09:07 AM~6400020
> *BYOB, Bring a chick with you.  Monica is available.
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 10:22 AM~6400091
> *yea we cool....
> for now.
> *


yeah, for now.. cause she tends to run off at the mouth sometimes..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 09:22 AM~6400098
> *Dang keeping the balls on lockdown and blackmail.  LOL
> *


aye latin! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 09:22 AM~6400101
> *yeah, for now.. cause she tends to run off at the mouth sometimes..
> *


i speak my mind.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 10:25 AM~6400118
> *i speak my mind.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Oct 19 2006, 09:09 AM~6400025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYONE NEEDS TO SPREAD THE WORD........THE SUNDAY AFTER MAGNIFCOS......MACGREGOR PARK..............3PM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone know a good mechanic that can rebuild a 400 block?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 10:28 AM~6400137
> *EVERYONE NEEDS TO SPREAD THE WORD........THE SUNDAY AFTER MAGNIFCOS......MACGREGOR PARK..............3PM
> *


[name dispute] is on a saturday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

krazytoyz, here you go:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:30 AM~6400146
> *[name dispute] is on a saturday?
> *



Sunday. nov 5th


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 10:35 AM~6400169
> *krazytoyz, here you go:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:35 AM~6400174
> *:uh:
> *


he was asking for pics to complete his costume.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 10:35 AM~6400172
> *Sunday. nov 5th
> *


oh..i misunderstood.. thought he mean on sunday.. day after show.. when he said "the sunday after magnificos"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:37 AM~6400187
> *oh..i misunderstood..  thought he mean on sunday.. day after show.. when he said "the sunday after magnificos"
> *


i understood what he meant. :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:35 AM~6400169
> *krazytoyz, here you go:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2006, 10:39 AM~6400200
> *:thumbsup:
> *


damn man, it's going to be funny as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I got a wrestling belt yesterday.I just need the boots.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2006, 10:41 AM~6400215
> *I got a wrestling belt yesterday.I just need the boots.
> *


i was going to ask snyper99 to borrow one of his belts. he's a wrestling afficionado. ask your father in law about what we talked.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 10:37 AM~6400189
> *i understood what he meant.  :uh:
> *


WOW..UR SMART..

:0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 08:43 AM~6400226
> *i was going to ask snyper99 to borrow one of his belts.  he's a wrestling afficionado.  ask your father in law about what we talked.
> *



His machine is broke right now.I have a backup person .I will try to get a hold of them this afternoon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:44 AM~6400236
> *WOW..UR SMART..
> 
> :0
> *


thanks!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

you fools gonna be wearin tights?? man..i just might have to come to this...haha...shit is gonna be funny as hell...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 10:54 AM~6400290
> *you fools gonna be wearin tights?? man..i just might have to come to this...haha...shit is gonna be funny as hell...
> *


Hell yeah, will have to wear a cup to keep my other head from popping up. I'm sure there will be some girls in sexy outfits.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Texas inmate kills himself hours before execution*


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metrop...an/4272131.html


would you have waited? less painful, maybe? 

:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 09:56 AM~6400299
> *Hell yeah, will have to wear a cup to keep my other head from popping up.  I'm sure there will be some girls in sexy outfits.
> *



don't forget your roll of quarters.....hahaha....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 10:58 AM~6400318
> *don't forget your roll of quarters.....hahaha....
> *


NAH two socks bundled up. lol


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 08:54 AM~6400290
> *you fools gonna be wearin tights?? man..i just might have to come to this...haha...shit is gonna be funny as hell...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2006, 11:01 AM~6400332
> *:dunno:
> *


He don't know about our muscular figures.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 09:37 AM~6400189
> *i understood what he meant.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 19 2006, 10:58 AM~6400317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE U GO AGAIN... JUST WENT U START ACTIN RIGHT.. U GO AND FK UP AGAIN...







J/K


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:21 AM~6400455
> *THERE U GO AGAIN...  JUST WENT U START ACTIN RIGHT..  U GO AND FK UP AGAIN...
> J/K
> *


 :uh: dont start with me....  


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty8imp+Oct 18 2006~~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

please don't fight and go out on a date. we need to unite.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 11:45 AM~6400552
> *please don't fight and go out on a date.  we need to unite.
> *


date? as in spend $ on her? you trippin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 11:48 AM~6400582
> *date? as in spend $ on her?    you trippin'
> *


DOUBLE CHEESEBURGER & BOTTLE OF CISCO = 3 DOLLARS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6400592 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> ok.. *start kissing* !!


 :biggrin:
[/quote]
i see you didnt post my response....ASS!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 19 2006, 11:51 AM~6400605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt wanna show your response, and make you look bad in front of all these people..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 09:06 AM~6400013
> *NOT REALLY..  HELL, SHE CAN EVEN GO AHEAD AND POST THOSE PM'S..DONT BOTH ME NONE..  IT MIGHT EVEN HELP OUT SOME OF YA'LL'S GAME..NAMEAN
> *


you mean get some pointers on your game since yours didnt fly.  


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> kinda steep for a date.. ciscos the good stuff..
> *S&J? *
> i see you didnt post my response....ASS!!! :roflmao:


didnt wanna show your response, and make you look bad in front of all these people..
[/quote]


nope


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 10:45 AM~6400552
> *please don't fight and go out on a date.  we need to unite.
> *


not a good idea. hed fall in luv. cant have that.  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:48 AM~6400582
> *date? as in spend $ on her?    you trippin'
> *


fajitas and beer.  :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 19 2006, 11:58 AM~6400642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just admit, you fein'n for my man juice
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:58 AM~6400638
> *didnt wanna show your response, and make you look bad in front of all these people..
> *


aw, arent you a sweet guy. :ugh: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 11:58 AM~6400642
> *you mean get some pointers on your game since yours didnt fly.
> :roflmao:
> *


dizzam! ownage like a mofokla!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 11:01 AM~6400666
> *:uh:
> just admit, you fein'n for my man juice
> :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 12:01 PM~6400666
> *:uh:
> just admit, you fein'n for my man juice
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:02 PM~6400675
> *dizzam!  ownage like a mofokla!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 11:02 AM~6400675
> *dizzam!  ownage like a mofokla!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 12:00 PM~6400658
> *fajitas and beer.    :roflmao:
> *


damn u expensive.. need to find gal that is happy with grilled cheese..and koolaid.. and on special occasions..maybe hot pockets!
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hrny puttin' the ownage on another level.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 11:05 AM~6400693
> *damn u expensive.. need to find gal that is happy with grilled cheese..and koolaid.. and on special occasions..maybe hot pockets!
> :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 12:08 PM~6400714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it's cool and all that, but won't you get sued for using Lowrider's logo w/o their permission?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 11:12 AM~6400744
> *it's cool and all that, but won't you get sued for using Lowrider's logo w/o their permission?
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:12 PM~6400744
> *it's cool and all that, but won't you get sued for using Lowrider's logo w/o their permission?
> *



true


Basically though, they mostly only sue if you are making a profit out of the usage.

or if you are using it in a negative way.

if not its free advertising for them.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lowrider Magazine hit me up, I need to make some extra dough and I know where Firmelows hangs out at. :biggrin: Let's sue this bastardo! :angry: 

P.S. YOUR MAGAZINE SUCKS VERGA DE CHIVO!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 11:17 AM~6400776
> *Lowrider Magazine hit me up, I need to make some extra dough and I know where Firmelows hangs out at.  :biggrin:  Let's sue this bastardo!  :angry:
> 
> P.S.  YOUR MAGAZINE SUCKS VERGA DE CHIVO!
> *


wow....



it has been changed lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 12:22 PM~6400807
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the clowns chain still has the lowrider man logo on it... please remove that one also.

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

STILL HAVE LOWRIDER LOGO ON THERE.. GONNA GET YOU FOR THAT TOO..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

IF YOU WANT. I'LL MAKE A FLYER.. BE REAL GANGSTA!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 10:22 AM~6400807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


before we pass the word..is there still construction going on at Macgregor????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2006, 12:35 PM~6400849
> *before we pass the word..is there still construction going on at Macgregor????
> *



for reals.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2006, 12:35 PM~6400849
> *before we pass the word..is there still construction going on at Macgregor????
> *


FORREAL..MAYBE FLYER SHOULD SAY "LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 11:24 AM~6400825
> *STILL HAVE LOWRIDER LOGO ON THERE..  GONNA GET YOU FOR THAT TOO..
> *


tech i dont think that is trademarked...but maybe it is....and since ellie pointed it out its free adv for them.....no money is being made......so it will be ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This is all I found on MacGregor Park construction:


October 17, 2006 - MacGregor Park, located at 5225 Calhoun, will be closed on Tuesday October 17th through Thursday October 19th in order to install some high voltage electrical upgrades. This closure includes the tennis center as well as the community center. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 12:51 PM~6400916
> *This is all I found on MacGregor Park construction:
> October 17, 2006 - MacGregor Park, located at 5225 Calhoun, will be closed on Tuesday October 17th through Thursday October 19th in order to install some high voltage electrical upgrades. This closure includes the tennis center as well as the community center. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> *


is that mobile dj going to be given the heads up? the one that was playing out the back of his ride.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 19 2006, 10:48 AM~6400582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is correct, when I was promoting a las vegas pckg. for last year's supershow i had to get permission to use the lowrider man and that is what I was told also, they never got back w/me on the whole permission thing so I took that as a "go ahead" :biggrin: 

Ellie - did you get to watch Ghost hunters last night?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 10:48 AM~6400582
> *date? as in spend $ on her?    you trippin'
> *



you are gonna make her go gary coleman on your ass..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn this came up also!!!

*Man Found Dead In Macgregor Park
Park Workers Discover Body*

POSTED: 11:48 am CDT July 26, 2006
UPDATED: 11:49 am CDT July 26, 2006


HOUSTON -- A man was found dead in Macgregor Park Wednesday, officials told KPRC Local 2.

Houston police said the man was found near the entrance to the basketball courts at the park in the 8200 block of Calhoun Road near South Macgregor Way at about 8 a.m.

Police said park workers discovered the man, believed to be in his 20s, lying face down.

The man suffered some sort of traumatic injury, police said.

An autopsy will be conducted to determine the man's identity and cause of death.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 11:53 AM~6400931
> *:roflmao:
> That is correct, when I was promoting a las vegas pckg. for last year's supershow i had to get permission to use the lowrider man and that is what I was told also, they never got back w/me on the whole permission thing so I took that as a "go ahead" :biggrin:
> 
> ...



maybe the rabbit ears on his tv didn't catch it.........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 11:55 AM~6400953
> *damn this came up also!!!
> 
> Man Found Dead In Macgregor Park
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 12:53 PM~6400931
> *:roflmao:
> That is correct, when I was promoting a las vegas pckg. for last year's supershow i had to get permission to use the lowrider man and that is what I was told also, they never got back w/me on the whole permission thing so I took that as a "go ahead" :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Nope  , my son had a project for school I was helping him on, and I forgot all about it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone notice this banner?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 11:56 AM~6400959
> *maybe the rabbit ears on his tv didn't catch it.........
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

did you make sure to tuck the covers over your feet when you went to bed? :0 hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:58 PM~6400979
> *anyone notice this banner?
> 
> 
> ...



seen that on myspace too.


:0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 12:56 PM~6400959
> *maybe the rabbit ears on his tv didn't catch it.........
> *



I put extra foil on the antennas! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

texas food banner reminded me of this morning, local radio announced Wheaties cereal box will feature UT on one side and Texas A&M to "honor the Texas legendary" competition


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 11:58 AM~6400983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> did you make sure to tuck the covers over your feet when you went to bed? :0  hno:
> *



at first yes...until i couldn't breathe under the covers  ....then it got hot....and i had to move them off.....that shit was tripped out.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:01 PM~6400998
> *at first yes...until i couldn't breathe under the covers   ....then it got hot....and i had to move them off.....that shit was tripped out.....
> *



WAS IT SCARY?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 11:59 AM~6400988
> *seen that on myspace too.
> :0  :0
> *



But you don't have myspace?!?!?!??! :scrutinize:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2006, 08:09 AM~6400025
> * ..set it up John..lets try for  after magnificos or that next Sunday...
> *


went to westheimer last night looks like HOMIES C.C is already startin out there hoppin their rides:0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 12:02 PM~6401007
> *WAS IT SCARY?
> *



no, just weird

unless you live out in the boonies like "shelby-ville"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

An old lady died in the house where i live at. So far she hasn't dropped in.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:05 PM~6401032
> *An old lady died in the house where i live at.  So far she hasn't dropped in.
> *



call her out... and take pics to post up.

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 12:00 PM~6400992
> *I put extra foil on the antennas!  :biggrin:
> *



tell you wife to try this next time....













:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 11:05 AM~6401032
> *An old lady died in the house where i live at.  So far she hasn't dropped in.
> *


she saw u walking around the house naked... and decieded not to


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:05 PM~6401032
> *An old lady died in the house where i live at.  So far she hasn't dropped in.
> *



1.how do you know she died there

2.maybe she has and you just ignore each other????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:05 PM~6401032
> *An old lady died in the house where i live at.  So far she hasn't dropped in.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

if she does...make her pay rent...or make tortillas everyday...she'll leave.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 01:03 PM~6401011
> *But you don't have myspace?!?!?!??!  :scrutinize:
> *



oooops!


No my wife and I share one, kinda like a family myspace. LOL!


Thats my final statement on that and Im standing by it.  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 01:08 PM~6401062
> *1.how do you know she died there
> 
> 2.maybe she has and you just ignore each other????
> *


it was the previous owners wife. a couple of times i have heard banging in the ceiling and walls, but it doesn't phase me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2006, 12:08 PM~6401061
> *she saw u walking around the house naked... and decieded not to
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:09 PM~6401072
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> if she does...make her pay rent...or make tortillas everyday...she'll leave.... :biggrin:
> *


nah heard she was a nice old lady. if her spirit is there, i'm cool with it. not scared of stuff like that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:07 PM~6401058
> *tell you wife to try this next time....
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:11 PM~6401088
> *it was the previous owners wife.  a couple of times i have heard banging in the ceiling and walls, but it doesn't phase me.
> *



its a demon. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2006, 01:08 PM~6401061
> *she saw u walking around the house naked... and decieded not to
> *


actually she asked me that night you and disturbed came by, "who was that ghost that fell in the mud :dunno: "


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:58 PM~6400979
> *anyone notice this banner?
> 
> 
> ...


I PUT THAT THERE!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 01:18 PM~6401144
> *I PUT THAT THERE!!
> 
> 
> *



ok


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's happening


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 19 2006, 01:24 PM~6401205
> *what's happening
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 19 2006, 01:24 PM~6401205
> *what's happening
> *



nada.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 11:13 AM~6401109
> *actually she asked me that night you and disturbed came by, "who was that ghost that fell in the mud :dunno: "
> *


disturbed...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2006, 01:30 PM~6401262
> *disturbed...
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 12:11 PM~6401086
> *oooops!
> No my wife and I share one, kinda like a family myspace. LOL!
> Thats my final statement on that and Im standing by it.    :biggrin:
> *



awww....

"A _HAPPY_ FAMILY IS A _MYSPACE_ FAMILY"
:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 19 2006, 12:11 PM~6401088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 11:33 AM~6401292
> *:twak:
> *


lmfao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 01:33 PM~6401293
> *so you are a believer  :scrutinize:
> *


not a believer but if she wants to hang out i'm cool with it. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 01:33 PM~6401293
> *awww....
> 
> "A HAPPY FAMILY IS A MYSPACE FAMILY"
> ...



troublemakers


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 12:33 PM~6401293
> *awww....
> 
> "A HAPPY FAMILY IS A MYSPACE FAMILY"
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: ......you already know who was banging on the walls!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:37 PM~6401320
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: ......you already know who was banging on the walls!!!!!!!!
> *



who?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 01:41 PM~6401341
> *who?
> *


DEEZ NUTZ!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:42 PM~6401345
> *DEEZ NUTZ!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 12:37 PM~6401320
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: ......you already know who was banging on the walls!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

If anyone is interested, here is the property right next to the land Im buying in Shelby. We can be neighbors! :0 


http://www.txls.com/members/roundtop/Detail.asp?PropID=30239


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 01:42 PM~6401348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 12:41 PM~6401341
> *who?
> *












ALL IN YOUR GRILL!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:45 PM~6401365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:45 PM~6401365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



repost


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:42 PM~6401345
> *DEEZ NUTZ!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:46 PM~6401370
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



last pages news. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 12:43 PM~6401353
> *If anyone is interested, here is the property right next to the land Im buying in Shelby. We can be neighbors!  :0
> http://www.txls.com/members/roundtop/Detail.asp?PropID=30239
> *



3 Acres on Skull Creek Road



YOU BETTER CHECK THAT CREEK!!!! :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 01:47 PM~6401381
> *last pages news.  :uh:
> *


it's cool, you won't be the last to get hit by deez nutz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:48 PM~6401385
> *3 Acres on Skull Creek Road
> YOU BETTER CHECK THAT CREEK!!!! :0  :0
> *



Done and done.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 12:47 PM~6401381
> *last pages news.  :uh:
> *



MAN I CALLED LATIN AND I WAS LAUGHING SOO DAMN HARD....HE BUSTED THAT ASS BEFORE I COULD....HAHA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:49 PM~6401395
> *MAN I CALLED LATIN AND I WAS LAUGHING SOO DAMN HARD....HE BUSTED THAT ASS BEFORE I COULD....HAHA
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



It was a conspiracy?

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 


:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 19 2006, 12:43 PM~6401353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latin you know now that you said a lady died in your house you will NEVER get Michael to step foot in it right? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:48 PM~6401385
> *3 Acres on Skull Creek Road
> YOU BETTER CHECK THAT CREEK!!!! :0  :0
> *



for 95,000 its not bad.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 01:50 PM~6401402
> *It was a conspiracy?
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> ...


i got the quickest nutz on this side of the rio grand'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:51 PM~6401412
> *i got the quickest nutz on this side of the rio grand'
> *



I dont know if I would be bragging about that. 


:0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 19 2006, 12:49 PM~6401395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry Ellie, just glad you beat me to it :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:51 PM~6401412
> *i got the quickest nutz on this side of the rio grand'
> *



DUDE...I WOULDN'T BRAG ABOUT THAT....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 01:51 PM~6401409
> *Latin you know now that you said a lady died in your house you will NEVER get Michael to step foot in it right?  :0
> *


it's cool. i'm planning on moving soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:52 PM~6401422
> *DUDE...I WOULDN'T BRAG ABOUT THAT....
> *


you want to try deez nutz? :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:52 PM~6401422
> *DUDE...I WOULDN'T BRAG ABOUT THAT....
> *



repost. again


you gatta be quick on the draw...
:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

When we bought our house that was like the third question Michael asked the realtor


1."how many rooms"
2.:what school district"
3."has anyone died here, you know by law you have to tell me right? i saw in tv if i ask you have to tell me"

LMAO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 12:52 PM~6401420
> *punk ass you were probably just waiting for me to say it  :angry:
> 
> ACTUALLY...YES I WAS...THAT WAS THE PLAN...HAHA...CHECK YOUR EMAIL...HAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


MAN HE WALKED RIGHT INTO










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 12:53 PM~6401426
> *you want to try deez nutz?  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:58 PM~6401485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:00 PM~6401494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight people.. im out.. ditchin work early.. gonna go hunt down JP and whoop his azz for not answering his phone..

peace


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 02:02 PM~6401496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:07 PM~6401525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



JUAN SENT ME A PIC OF WHAT YOU ARE WEARING TO THE PARTY

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 01:09 PM~6401535
> *JUAN SENT ME A PIC OF WHAT YOU ARE WEARING TO THE PARTY
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 02:09 PM~6401535
> *JUAN SENT ME A PIC OF WHAT YOU ARE WEARING TO THE PARTY
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


dang! lol

going to take some breakdancers also


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:11 PM~6401546
> *dang!  lol
> 
> going to take some breakdancers also
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:11 PM~6401546
> *dang!  lol
> 
> going to take some breakdancers also
> ...




HAHA...SORRY DUDE...I HAD TO BUST THAT ONE OUT....SINCE YOU'VE BEEN TALKING BOUT DRESSING AS WRESTLERS.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wtf?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6401590


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:20 PM~6401594
> *wtf?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6401590
> ...



daaaaammmnnn....that's messed up!!! hahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 02:30 PM~6401629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI. we get it... whore. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:20 PM~6401594
> *wtf?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6401590
> ...


i dont look like her. :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 02:41 PM~6401686
> *i dont look like her. :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 01:41 PM~6401686
> *i dont look like her. :nono:
> *



No it doesn't even look like you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:44 PM~6401700
> *:uh:
> 
> *


DAYUM YOU!!!! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

must be the powdery white make up.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 01:41 PM~6401686
> *i dont look like her. :nono:
> *



i'm sure latin can fix that.....haha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 01:47 PM~6401717
> *No it doesn't even look like you
> *


thank you! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2006, 02:50 PM~6401731
> *i'm sure latin can fix that.....haha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nah, i got to get some work done.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:50 PM~6401730
> *must be the powdery white make up.
> *


oh well that was back in my gangsta' dayz............... :guns: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 19 2006, 02:47 PM~6401717
> *No it doesn't even look like you
> *


capitana


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:52 PM~6401747
> *capitana
> *


For real, I was wondering who that was?!?!? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 02:51 PM~6401745
> *oh well that was back in my gangsta' dayz............... :guns:  :roflmao:
> *



Gangsta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm out of here. :wave: 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
DJLATIN Jul 2003 63,083 209 3.00% 
CarnagitsU Oct 2005 16,770 143 2.05% 
MAYHEM Mar 2004 41,370 123 1.76% 
SANCHO Aug 2005 2,111 111 1.59% 
sickst3 Nov 2005 7,308 111 1.59% 
luxuriouslocs74 Jun 2006 4,965 96 1.38% 
Perro Aug 2002 66,914 95 1.36% 
SixFoSS Dec 2004 5,228 91 1.30% 
August Dec 2003 21,702 81 1.16% 
underageimp Nov 2002 1,017 80 1.15%


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 02:54 PM~6401774
> *I'm out of here.  :wave:
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...



damn 209!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Michael I hadn't heard back from you about the picture i sent you?!?!?!

:tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

211


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 01:54 PM~6401774
> *I'm out of here.  :wave:
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...


*WHORE*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 02:56 PM~6401792
> *211
> *



where do you get that info from?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 01:55 PM~6401778
> *damn 209!!!!
> *


you made the list!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 02:57 PM~6401797
> *you made the list!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wtf?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 01:53 PM~6401763
> *Gangsta
> *


now that's gangsta


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 02:59 PM~6401807
> *I want to let everyone know that I am GAY!!! I hope you guys can still respect me!
> *



ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 01:59 PM~6401807
> *I want to let everyone know that I am GAY!!! I hope you guys can still respect me!
> *



WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT WILLIS????????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *3 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: mac2lac


:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wtf? damm co worker got to my computer.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2006, 02:57 PM~6401793
> *WHORE
> *


You got that right! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 03:20 PM~6401919
> *wtf? damm co worker got to my computer.....
> *



coworkerowned!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 03:20 PM~6401914
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mac2lac
> :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2006, 03:23 PM~6401938
> *:biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 02:22 PM~6401934
> *coworkerowned!!
> *


yep its cool tomorrow ill post his myspace link.....after i had a little fun with it....lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 03:25 PM~6401954
> *yep its cool tomorrow ill post his myspace link.....after i had a little fun with it....lol
> *



do it...

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

85 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 82 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mac2lac, Liv4Lacs

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2006, 03:26 PM~6401961
> *85 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 82 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mac2lac, Liv4lacs
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 19 2006, 03:26 PM~6401966
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im just killin time waiting on the UPS man


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 02:20 PM~6401919
> *wtf? damm co worker got to my computer.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2006, 02:54 PM~6401774
> *I'm out of here.  :wave:
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...


how da fk did i not make the list..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JuanStopKustomz_@Oct 19 2006, 08:17 AM~6400068
> *from Sixty8imp & LoneStar
> 
> we wanna say..  JuanStopKutomz is going out of business..  regretabily..  the joke went a little to far..      sorry JP..
> ...


jp hit me up :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*WHORING BY*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

butts.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2006, 07:25 AM~6392566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_


ditto....

what were u and oscar doing in my hood sucker_


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 19 2006, 07:14 PM~6403254
> *ditto....
> 
> what were u and oscar doing in my hood sucker
> *



not callin nobody to ride, thats fa sho :uh:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 19 2006, 05:14 PM~6403254
> *ditto....
> 
> what were u and oscar doing in my hood sucker
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 19 2006, 05:24 PM~6403329
> *:biggrin:
> *



u sell selling the fleetwood?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

not realy but for the right price anything is for sale :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 19 2006, 05:27 PM~6403351
> *not realy but for the right price anything is for sale :biggrin:
> *




nice car!!! i got $5 on it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my new chic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2006, 03:28 PM~6401973
> *Im just killin time waiting on the UPS man
> *


look what ups man brought me!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 05:36 PM~6403392
> *look what ups man brought me!!
> 
> 
> ...



he brought me and my wife some too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no set trippin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2006, 06:54 PM~6403916
> *no set trippin
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2006, 08:25 AM~6392566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CRUISING ON I-10


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HOT OFF THE PRESSES!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 19 2006, 08:28 AM~6400137
> *EVERYONE NEEDS TO SPREAD THE WORD........THE SUNDAY AFTER MAGNIFCOS......MACGREGOR PARK..............3PM
> *


hell yeah!!!!!!! that's what i'm talking about, now my double pump cutty is ready 4 whoever wants to do some hopping, I'M NOT TALKING SH..T, JUST WANT TO PROMOTE SOME COMP , AND BRING LOWRIDING UP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2006, 08:41 AM~6400215
> *I got a wrestling belt yesterday.I just need the boots.
> *


I WILL TAKE UR BELT AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2006, 08:42 PM~6403865
> *he brought me and my wife some too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 07:33 PM~6404191
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks u got a pm :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

braino where are u


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Oct 19 2006, 07:28 PM~6403359
> *my new chic
> *


THOUGHT YOU DONT GO TO OFF TOPIC..........LIAR.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 19 2006, 09:21 PM~6404080
> *I WILL TAKE UR BELT AWAY :biggrin:
> *


can i have the belt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i need one my pants are falling.... :biggrin: :biggrin: i'll be out real soon para jugar a los carritos.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 19 2006, 07:15 PM~6404029
> *HOT OFF THE PRESSES!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  


Isn't the HLC having a softball tournament?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

sup guys


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 19 2006, 09:57 PM~6404984
> *
> Isn't the HLC having a softball tournament?
> *


That went down on the 1st already


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 19 2006, 08:57 PM~6404984
> *
> Isn't the HLC having a softball tournament?
> *


that was on Oct 1st..go to www.houstonlowridercouncil.com for the pics....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

One *Houston Lowrider*, checking in.... 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 19 2006, 09:15 PM~6404029
> *HOT OFF THE PRESSES!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 19 2006, 09:17 PM~6404051
> *hell yeah!!!!!!! that's what i'm talking about, now my double pump cutty is ready 4 whoever wants to do some hopping, I'M NOT TALKING SH..T, JUST WANT TO PROMOTE SOME COMP , AND BRING LOWRIDING UP
> *


Orale La Parka


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 07:26 AM~6406492
> *Orale La Parka
> *



link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 19 2006, 09:15 PM~6404029
> *HOT OFF THE PRESSES!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 07:26 AM~6406494
> *link?
> *


de salchicha?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 06:47 AM~6406433
> *One Houston Lowrider, checking in....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Isnt this _Houston Lowriders?_


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 07:32 AM~6406513
> *:twak:
> *


damn foo' went to check out a silverado truck this vato wants to trade me for the '73 caprice. foker has 259,500 miles on it.  the camaro wasn't any better. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 07:42 AM~6406534
> *damn foo' went to check out a silverado truck this vato wants to trade me for the '73 caprice.  foker has 259,500 miles on it.    the camaro wasn't any better.  :thumbsdown:
> *




what happened to the other deal you were talking about?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 07:43 AM~6406539
> *what happened to the other deal you were talking about?
> *


same guy. no tiene feria right now so he offered trades. going to go to the shop to download pics of the caprice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 07:44 AM~6406543
> *same guy.  no tiene feria right now so he offered trades.  going to go to the shop to download pics of the caprice.
> *



figures...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 19 2006, 09:58 PM~6404309
> *braino where are u
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Roll call for the homies going to True Eminence Car Show......  
EMPIRE .....will be there


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 07:42 AM~6406534
> *damn foo' went to check out a silverado truck this vato wants to trade me for the '73 caprice.  foker has 259,500 miles on it.    the camaro wasn't any better.  :thumbsdown:
> *


Its brokin in for ya :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 07:53 AM~6406564
> *Its brokin in for ya :cheesy:
> *


will be broke down after another 3,000 miles.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

loving this weather we are having right now. sucks that its suppose to rain sat and sun. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 20 2006, 06:30 AM~6406724
> *loving this weather we are having right now. sucks that its suppose to rain sat and sun. :thumbsdown:
> *


you wish you knew


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 20 2006, 08:30 AM~6406724
> *loving this weather we are having right now. sucks that its suppose to rain sat and sun. :thumbsdown:
> *


you just love it since it makes your







protrude. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 08:34 AM~6406740
> *you just love it since it makes your
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pics from last night. took the vinyl top off a while back. needs metal work on rear corners of the roof.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much for the donk


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2006, 08:42 AM~6406785
> *how much for the donk
> *


for you 1 million dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Oct 20 2006, 08:46 AM~6406803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you serious o que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2006, 08:42 AM~6406785
> *how much for the donk
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trade you my 22s for it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2006, 08:48 AM~6406818
> *trade you my 22s for it?
> *


Only in Houston :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm telling you yo' this candy is the bomb yo'


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> *you serious o que?
> *


 :0 na, I'm one of those peeps who like to ask for price but never buy 'cause I'm broke


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 20 2006, 05:52 AM~6406563
> *Roll call for the homies going to True Eminence Car Show......
> EMPIRE .....will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 19 2006, 02:26 PM~6401960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard on the radio that it is suppose to be beautiful...............here anyways :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Oct 20 2006, 08:51 AM~6406839
> *:0  na, I'm one of those peeps who like to ask for price but never buy 'cause I'm broke
> *


I was about ready to work something out with you homie.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 19 2006, 07:21 PM~6404080
> *I WILL TAKE UR BELT AWAY :biggrin:
> *


We will see about that on Saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 07:48 AM~6406816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORIGINAL DONK!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 20 2006, 08:56 AM~6406877
> *ORIGINAL DONK!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> so what's up Ellie, were you ashamed to say you had a myspace page before?
> 
> MYSPACE...is stupid...for losers......................
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 20 2006, 08:53 AM~6406859
> *so what's up Ellie, were you ashamed to say you had a myspace page before?
> nice flyer
> I heard on the radio that it is suppose to be beautiful...............here anyways :biggrin:
> *



Nah... its just that its not really mine... its my wifes. 

see here is the linky link...

http://www.myspace.com/*monicalovely* <----- :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 20 2006, 08:59 AM~6406889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 06:49 AM~6406821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it is ready to be a hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 20 2006, 09:00 AM~6406900
> *Looks like it is ready to be a hopper. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 08:00 AM~6406895
> *Nah... its just that its not really mine... its my wifes.
> 
> see here is the linky link...
> ...



so it's like it's both of ya'lls, she just gets to use it?!?!?!

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> haha











[/quote]


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 20 2006, 08:01 AM~6406908
> *so it's like it's both of ya'lls, she just gets to use it?!?!?!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


D-BO!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.theeagle.com/stories/102006/am_20061020005.php


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 20 2006, 09:01 AM~6406908
> *so it's like it's both of ya'lls, she just gets to use it?!?!?!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *




"Its both of ours, itll just stay in your garage...."



:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 06:36 PM~6403392
> *look what ups man brought me!!
> 
> 
> ...



DEM KICKS IS TIGHT!!!! DID YOU GET EM FROM JUANSTOPKUSTOMS??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 09:06 AM~6406932
> *"Its both of ours, itll just stay in your garage...."
> :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 19 2006, 07:36 PM~6403392
> *look what ups man brought me!!
> 
> 
> ...



Man Hold Up!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 20 2006, 08:39 AM~6406769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never got complimented on my JuanStop flyer.. 

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 09:08 AM~6406952
> *why it wrapped up like you got it at the meat market?
> *


roof in shop has a leak when it rains


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 20 2006, 08:07 AM~6406946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 09:12 AM~6406982
> *roof in shop has a leak when it rains
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: mac2lac, Hny Brn Eyz, individual, KRAZYTOYZ, ALAC, Lord Goofy, sixty8imp



full house


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

<----i'm a ninja



> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 09:17 AM~6407026
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: mac2lac, Hny Brn Eyz, individual, KRAZYTOYZ, ALAC, Lord Goofy, sixty8imp
> full house
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

wuzz up yall :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 07:34 AM~6406740
> *you just love it since it makes your
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 09:17 AM~6407032
> *<----i'm a ninja
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 07:51 AM~6406838
> *I'm telling you yo' this candy is the bomb yo'
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?!?!!? :roflmao: you must not have anything to do today.. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 09:19 AM~6407044
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 09:17 AM~6407032
> *<----i'm a ninja
> *



si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Is it beer 30 yet??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 09:21 AM~6407057
> *Is it beer 30 yet??
> *



Real Recognize Real..... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 09:24 AM~6407070
> *Real Recognize Real..... :0
> *


I have a 30 pack of Tecate's i wanna bust open....... :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 19 2006, 07:17 PM~6404051
> *hell yeah!!!!!!! that's what i'm talking about, now my double pump cutty is ready 4 whoever wants to do some hopping, I'M NOT TALKING SH..T, JUST WANT TO PROMOTE SOME COMP , AND BRING LOWRIDING UP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 09:25 AM~6407074
> *I have a 30 pack of Tecate's i wanna bust open....... :cheesy:
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 09:21 AM~6407057
> *Is it beer 30 yet??
> *


?????????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 20 2006, 09:12 AM~6406982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU AINT SHYT UNLESS YOU GOT MILLER LITE ON ICE.. AT LEAST THATS WHAT LONE STAR SAYS.. :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 10:07 AM~6407318
> *:uh:    WELL, I CANT SAY SHYT..MY GARAGE HAS HUGE HOLE IN IT..  SO I DONT EVEN PARK RIDE IN THERE.
> 
> 
> ...



SI


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 10:07 AM~6407318
> *YOU AINT SHYT  UNLESS YOU GOT MILLER LITE ON ICE..  AT LEAST THATS WHAT LONE STAR SAYS..  :dunno:
> *


I only drink that if they run outa Bud Lite!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 10:32 AM~6407442
> *I only drink that if they run outa Bud Lite!!
> *


i never touched that woosy beer aka miller lite.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dj Short dog what size rims do you have on your 64?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 10:39 AM~6407477
> *Dj Short dog what size rims do you have on your 64?
> *


13's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 10:51 AM~6407530
> *:biggrin:
> *


you need a set of chinitas??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 10:52 AM~6407536
> *you need a set of chinitas??
> *



cuanto?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 10:54 AM~6407549
> *cuanto?
> *


for you 1 million dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Shipped?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 10:54 AM~6407549
> *cuanto?
> *


new or used?? I'll hook you up!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cali rydah, mr.debonair, dj short dog



Emil in tha house!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 10:59 AM~6407583
> *Shipped?
> *


i got two sets. one 5 with tires and the other set of 4 with tires that liv4lacs sold me. i'll let that set go for what i paid liv4lacs.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:02 AM~6407597
> *i got two sets.  one 5 with tires and the other set of 4 with tires that liv4lacs sold me.  i'll let that set go for what i paid liv4lacs.
> *


thats a deal too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 11:03 AM~6407598
> *thats a deal too
> *


it's the set that was on his cabrio with light blue spokes. never used them they are just sitting in the garage.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 20 2006, 10:34 AM~6407450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLD UP..DID U SAY BLUE SPOKES? TEXT PICS NOW!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:08 AM~6407631
> *HOLD UP..DID U SAY BLUE SPOKES?    TEXT PICS NOW!!
> *


they would match your ride.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:09 AM~6407639
> *they would match your ride.
> *


 BUT I'D HAVE TO RAISE CAR UP MORE..CAUSE IT ALREADY SCRAPS ALOT WITH THESE 14'S..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:11 AM~6407650
> *
> *


swing by the house tonight bring a lead hammer so we can trade. LOL

Were suppose to go on the regal but the regal is bye bye. i think they are 14's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HITTIN BUMPA AND SKRAPPIN FRAME.. WUT U KNOW ABOUT THAT!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:12 AM~6407658
> *swing by the house tonight bring a lead hammer so we can trade.  LOL
> 
> Were suppose to go on the regal but the regal is bye bye.  i think they are 14's
> *


EVEN BETTER.. YEAH.. I'LL COME BY AND TAKE LOOK.. OR YO LAZY AZZ JUST TAKES PICS AND SEND EM!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, dj short dog,* 713ridaz* 


:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:14 AM~6407669
> *EVEN BETTER..   YEAH.. I'LL COME BY AND TAKE LOOK.. OR YO LAZY AZZ JUST TAKES PICS AND SEND EM!
> *


yo' lazy ass needs to drive over. i'm not the one needing the rims :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:15 AM~6407676
> *yo' lazy ass needs to drive over.  i'm not the one needing the rims  :twak:
> *


BUT I WANNA SEE EM NOW!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:16 AM~6407678
> *BUT I WANNA SEE EM NOW!!!
> *


so do i. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

BY DA WAY.. I GOT A PAIR THAT U MIGHT LIKE..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:17 AM~6407683
> *so do i.  :biggrin:
> *


OH.. YOU'LL TAKE POO PICS,BUT ACTIN SHADY ABOUT PICS OF RIMS??
:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:18 AM~6407689
> *BY DA WAY.. I GOT A PAIR THAT U MIGHT LIKE..
> *


nah you can have DEEZ NUTZ


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:18 AM~6407689
> *BY DA WAY.. I GOT A PAIR THAT U MIGHT LIKE..
> *



:nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:19 AM~6407693
> *OH.. YOU'LL TAKE POO PICS,BUT ACTIN SHADY ABOUT PICS OF RIMS??
> :scrutinize:
> *


i'm at work!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

the Steak and Cheese sammich from Subway es muy bueno pa la raza...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 11:23 AM~6407723
> *the Steak and Cheese sammich from Subway es muy bueno pa la raza...
> *


OINKHUESU!!!!!!!! I think I need to get one :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:26 AM~6407734
> *OINKHUESU!!!!!!!!  I think I need to get one  :cheesy:
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 11:27 AM~6407739
> *si
> *


 :uh: 

"you all trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:31 AM~6407763
> *:uh:
> 
> "you all trying to chingalay me?"
> *



footlong on white, with mayo and spicy mustard, cheese, light on the lettuce, tomatoes, pickles, extra jalapenos... salt and pepper, oil and vinegar.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 11:23 AM~6407723
> *the Steak and Cheese sammich from Subway es muy bueno pa la raza...
> *


IT CANT BEAT LATIN'S JALAPENO TACO!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:46 AM~6407849
> *IT CANT BEAT LATIN'S JALAPENO TACO!
> *



LINK?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WWW.LATINlikesTObLOWaZZ.NET/MANHOLDUP


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SHO NUFF


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 11:46 AM~6407853
> *LINK?
> *


de salchicha?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:48 AM~6407867
> *de salchicha?
> *



de compy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ENGLISH PLEASE..I DONT SPEAK MOJO..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 11:49 AM~6407870
> *de compy
> *


this shit is boring. where's my THIS THREAD SUCKS GIF?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:48 AM~6407867
> *de salchicha?
> *


DID MY PRIMO SNYPER PM YOU LINK TO "BLVD NIGHTS DVD" THREAD?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:49 AM~6407878
> *this shit is boring.  where's my THIS THREAD SUCKS GIF?
> *



true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:49 AM~6407875
> *ENGLISH PLEASE..I DONT SPEAK MOJO..
> *


You must have forgotten about the Nopal on your forehead


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 11:50 AM~6407881
> *DID MY PRIMO SNYPER PM YOU LINK TO "BLVD NIGHTS DVD" THREAD?
> *


nope, i've seen that boring ass flick.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:50 AM~6407884
> *You must have forgotten about the Nopal on your forehead
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:51 AM~6407890
> *nope, i've seen that boring ass flick.
> *


YEAH..I PM'D HIM BACK SAYING AINT INTO LAME PACHUKO B/S


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ITS THOSE KINDA FOOLS I HATE AT CAR SHOWS.. BE LIKE "ORALE HOLMES.. THATS ONE FIRME RIDE ESE... "

THEN I DO...

:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OK..... yo' sixty8imp, just got offered 5 bills for the rims/tires. I'm sorry got to pay the bills


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:24 PM~6408021
> *OK.....  yo' sixty8imp, just got offered 5 bills for the rims/tires.  I'm sorry got to pay the bills
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 11:46 AM~6407853
> *LINK?
> *










:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 12:27 PM~6408041
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I need a whole stack of tums just looking at that....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 12:27 PM~6408041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hold up...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Rims!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 12:29 PM~6408053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:29 PM~6408058
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


500 damn i got fucked


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 12:29 PM~6408053
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I memberrrrr... 

Too bad the color would not match the color Im getting the 64 painted....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 12:30 PM~6408062
> *500 damn i got fucked
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 12:30 PM~6408062
> *500 damn i got fucked
> *


and it was good  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:31 PM~6408070
> *and it was good    :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:34 PM~6408089
> *:0
> *


don't be surprised sweetie.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:37 PM~6408109
> *don't be surprised sweetie.
> *




ni la rieges... 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:24 PM~6408021
> *OK.....  yo' sixty8imp, just got offered 5 bills for the rims/tires.  I'm sorry got to pay the bills
> *


*WELL FK YOU AND YOUR CHINAS THEN!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:42 PM~6408137
> *ni la rieges...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you denying it :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 12:43 PM~6408141
> *WELL FK YOU AND YOUR CHINAS THEN!!
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 12:43 PM~6408141
> *WELL FK YOU AND YOUR CHINAS THEN!!
> 
> 
> *


you forgot to add the 500 mayne. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:43 PM~6408147
> *you denying it  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:45 PM~6408161
> *
> *


que paso sweetie?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ay te hablan Brian...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:45 PM~6408161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who the hell is that elmer fudd looking mug?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:31 PM~6408070
> *and it was good    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:47 PM~6408174
> *ay te hablan Brian...
> *


i'm just playing fool, don't get all chiflado. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:47 PM~6408176
> *who the hell is that elmer fudd looking mug?
> *



Gien...

the real leatherface.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:47 PM~6408174
> *ay te hablan Brian...
> *


you have #?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 12:50 PM~6408201
> *you have #?
> *



no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:49 PM~6408190
> *Gien...
> 
> the real leatherface.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:51 PM~6408211
> *no
> *


u need it? for some chinas?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:51 PM~6408219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a big pussy :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 20 2006, 12:44 PM~6408156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ED GEIN.. HEAD GOT MESSED UP IN WWI, AND CAME HOME.. AND A PLAGUE.. KILLED MOST OF HIS FAMILY.. WHEN HIS MOM PASSED AWAY.. HE KEPT HER BODY IN THE HOUSE.. HE ACTUALLY DIDNT KILL THAT MANY PEOPLE.. BUT HE BECAME FAMOUS..CAUSE HE USE TO WEAR FEMALES SKINS OVER HIM.. WITH HIS PP STICKIN OUT OF WHERE COOTER HOLE WAS.. AND GO DANCE ON THE FIELD BEHIND HIS HOME.. ALSO.. HE NEVER USED A CHAINSAW.. 

THE ORIGINAL WRITER OF CHAINSAW MASSACRE, ORIGINALLY CLAIMED HE JUST CAME UP WITH STORY... BUT LATER REMEMBERED HE HEARD STORY OF ED GEIN.. AND IS WHAT UNKNOWINGLY INSPIRED HIM..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 12:52 PM~6408228
> *u need it? for some chinas?
> *



pm me the #... may need some D's in a couple months.

you have those?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 12:53 PM~6408240
> *:uh:    TELL U WHAT.. SWAP U RIMS.. + YOU CAN HAVE Hrny?
> ED GEIN..  HEAD GOT MESSED UP IN WWI, AND CAME HOME.. AND A PLAGUE..  KILLED MOST OF HIS FAMILY..  WHEN HIS MOM PASSED AWAY.. HE KEPT HER BODY IN THE HOUSE..    HE ACTUALLY DIDNT KILL THAT MANY PEOPLE..  BUT HE BECAME FAMOUS..CAUSE HE USE TO WEAR FEMALES SKINS OVER HIM..  WITH HIS PP STICKIN OUT OF WHERE COOTER HOLE WAS..  AND GO DANCE ON THE FIELD BEHIND HIS HOME..    ALSO.. HE NEVER USED A CHAINSAW..
> 
> ...



true.


actually was only charged with 2 murders. still had the gutted corpse of the last one hanging in the shed out back when police visited his house.

Most of the body parts and skin they found and he wore were from the many corpses he would dig up out of graves.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 12:53 PM~6408240
> *:uh:    TELL U WHAT.. SWAP U RIMS.. + YOU CAN HAVE Hrny?
> *


negatory on both. homeboy is giving me 100 down to hold rims til wed. he don't come up with other 400 i keep his 100 and the rims.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 01:12 PM~6408380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fool must have seen the movie the grudge part 2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:12 PM~6408380
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like a deal to me!!!!

did that other dude get with you??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 20 2006, 01:16 PM~6408411
> *sounds like a deal to me!!!!
> 
> did that other dude get with you??
> *


you talmbout deez nutz?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

If you rob a store using a toy gun, make sure the clerk doesn't have a real one :uh: 



*Robber Gunned Down in Hugo*


http://www.kxii.com/home/headlines/4439726.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 01:18 PM~6408423
> *you talmbout deez nutz?
> *



cant try it the next day... wait a while. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 01:19 PM~6408435
> *cant try it the next day... wait a while.  :roflmao:
> *


he needs to try it while i'm offline.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:18 PM~6408423
> *you talmbout deez nutz?
> *



nah fool....i'm talkin bout pete....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 01:20 PM~6408444
> *he needs to try it while i'm offline.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 20 2006, 01:21 PM~6408450
> *nah fool....i'm talkin bout pete....
> *


 :biggrin: tell pete i said what's up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 12:22 PM~6408457
> *:biggrin:  tell pete i said what's up
> *



that fool gonna be sad you sold the regal....he's on his way to bryan now....i think he's gonna keep that roadmaster....***** can't make up his mind...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SPM needs to make room in his cell..

http://www.brownsvilleherald.com/

BREAKING NEWS: Joe Lopez found guilty
Laura B. Martinez
The Brownsville Herald

A jury found Tejano artist Joe Lopez guilty today on two counts of aggravated sexual assault of a child and one count of indecency with a child. 

The jury, made up of eight women and four men, deliberated for about two hours Thursday and two hours today before reaching the guilty verdict in state district court. 

Lopez, 56 and a Brownsville native, was accused of raping a 13-year-old relative at his Rancho Viejo home in April 2004. 

Lopez was immediately taken into custody as he claimed his innocence to the judge and jury while being escorted out of the courtroom.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Latin make sure you check the toilet before sitting down next time. You are going to want to read this one. :roflmao: :roflmao: 




_Today's man superglued to a toilet in a Walmart comes from Nashville_

*Antioch Man On The Wrong End Of Practical Joke* 

http://www.newschannel5.com/global/story.asp?s=5564273


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 20 2006, 01:23 PM~6408470
> *that fool gonna be sad you sold the regal....he's on his way to bryan now....i think he's gonna keep that roadmaster....***** can't make up his mind...
> *


same old song with everyone. i tell them they want it, they don't show or call. Once it's gone they get either mad, sad, cry, bitch, etc... i'm not selling cars to anyone in TEXAS anymore.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 12:25 PM~6408483
> *Latin make sure you check the toilet before sitting down next time. You are going to want to read this one. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Today's man superglued to a toilet in a Walmart comes from Nashville
> 
> ...



i think that fool carries his own toilet seat with him.... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:27 AM~6408489
> *same old song with everyone.  i tell them they want it, they don't show or call.  Once it's gone they get either mad, sad, cry, bitch, etc... i'm not selling cars to anyone in TEXAS anymore.
> *


We might want another car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 01:25 PM~6408483
> *Latin make sure you check the toilet before sitting down next time. You are going to want to read this one. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Today's man superglued to a toilet in a Walmart comes from Nashville
> 
> ...


he probably superglued himself to sue wal-mart and get some $$


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 01:31 PM~6408511
> *he probably superglued himself to sue wal-mart and get some $$
> *



true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 20 2006, 01:30 PM~6408507
> *We might want another car.
> *


You know the price on the GN   

BY THE WAY, APPRECIATE YOUR BUSINESS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 01:16 PM~6408410
> *that fool must have seen the movie the grudge part 2
> *


IT SUCKED..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 01:33 PM~6408529
> *IT SUCKED..
> *


tell me about it. wasted time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 01:34 PM~6408540
> *tell me about it.  wasted time.
> *



so wait for it on the UPN sunday matinee??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 11:32 AM~6408523
> *You know the price on the GN
> 
> BY THE WAY, APPRECIATE YOUR BUSINESS.
> *


Trade you for my motorcycle plus cash $,$$$.$$.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 01:36 PM~6408554
> *so wait for it on the UPN sunday matinee??
> *


si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks for the heads up...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 20 2006, 01:36 PM~6408556
> *Trade you for my motorcycle plus cash $,$$$.$$.
> *


don't need the bike.  

ring me up. guess you liked the way it sounded or scratched tires down the road?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 01:27 PM~6408489
> *same old song with everyone.  i tell them they want it, they don't show or call.  Once it's gone they get either mad, sad, cry, bitch, etc... i'm not selling cars to anyone in TEXAS anymore.
> *


lol.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 01:27 PM~6408489
> *same old song with everyone.  i tell them they want it, they don't show or call.  Once it's gone they get either mad, sad, cry, bitch, etc... i'm not selling cars to anyone in TEXAS anymore.
> *


JUST LIKE WHEN SOMEONE TELLS U THEY GOT RIMS IF YOU DOWN TO TRADE.. THEN HE SAYS HE GOT EM SOLD.. AND YOU JUST AZZ'D OUT.. 

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 01:59 PM~6408674
> *JUST LIKE WHEN SOMEONE TELLS U THEY GOT RIMS IF YOU DOWN TO TRADE..  THEN HE SAYS HE GOT EM SOLD.. AND YOU JUST AZZ'D OUT..
> 
> :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 01:59 PM~6408674
> *JUST LIKE WHEN SOMEONE TELLS U THEY GOT RIMS IF YOU DOWN TO TRADE..  THEN HE SAYS HE GOT EM SOLD.. AND YOU JUST AZZ'D OUT..
> 
> :angry:
> *


That's different, $ is worth more than plain ole chrome chinas. can use the 500 towards some Daytons


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 01:02 PM~6408685
> *That's different, $ is worth more than plain ole chrome chinas.  can use the 500 towards some Daytons
> *



can't go wrong with a good set of Daytons......i've had mine for over 8 yrs....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 20 2006, 02:12 PM~6408743
> *can't go wrong with a good set of Daytons......i've had mine for over 8 yrs....
> *


I still have the 1st set i bought back in 96


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 20 2006, 11:56 AM~6408261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE SEE ABOVE QUESTION


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 20 2006, 02:28 PM~6408831
> *talk about 99 problems :barf:
> Sounds like you do business like Michael, maybe you guys should open up your own partnership:
> 
> ...


1st one is good.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

GOOD AS IN SCARY? OR AS IN GRUESOME?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 20 2006, 02:30 PM~6408848
> *GOOD AS IN SCARY? OR AS IN GRUESOME?
> *



I liked the 1st one, not gruesome scary either.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I NEVER SAW IT B/C I HATE GRUESOME MOVIES, MY SISTER SAID IT WAS GOOD SO I BORROWED IT, *MICHAEL SAID *HE HEARD IT WAS STUPID


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 20 2006, 02:32 PM~6408868
> *I NEVER SAW IT B/C I HATE GRUESOME MOVIES, MY SISTER SAID IT WAS GOOD SO I BORROWED IT, MICHAEL SAID HE HEARD IT WAS STUPID
> *


MIKE just skeer'd hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 01:35 PM~6408895
> *MIKE just skeer'd  hno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HELL YEAH, HE IS SCARY BUT I CAN'T LIE, HE SCARED THE $HIT OUTTA ME LAST NIGHT!! I WAS IN THE KIDS' CLOSET GETTING THEIR SCHOOL CLOTHES OUT AND I FELT THIS BREEZE IN MY EAR BUT NO ONE WAS THERE, I WAS LIKE "WTF???" PUNK ASS WAS HIDING BEHIND THE CLOSET DOOR BLOWING INMY EAR!! IT'S ON NOW, I'M GONNA SCARE STAINS ON HIS CHONIES W/MY PAYBACK!! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I WANT DAYTONS.. BLUE NIPS,NUB,K/O...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 20 2006, 02:39 PM~6408926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HELL YEAH, HE IS SCARY BUT I CAN'T LIE, HE SCARED THE $HIT OUTTA ME LAST NIGHT!!  I WAS IN THE KIDS' CLOSET GETTING THEIR SCHOOL CLOTHES OUT AND I FELT THIS BREEZE IN MY EAR BUT NO ONE WAS THERE, I WAS LIKE "WTF???" PUNK ASS WAS HIDING BEHIND THE CLOSET DOOR BLOWING INMY EAR!! IT'S ON NOW, I'M GONNA SCARE STAINS ON HIS CHONIES W/MY PAYBACK!! LOL
> *



damn!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 02:41 PM~6408938
> *I WANT DAYTONS.. BLUE NIPS,NUB,K/O...
> 
> 
> *


$$$$


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Well I'm out of here, time to go home, it was nice wh0ring with you all but the weekend is here.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 20 2006, 01:28 PM~6408831
> *talk about 99 problems :barf:
> Sounds like you do business like Michael, maybe you guys should open up your own partnership:
> 
> ...



it could be called....DEEEZ NUTZZ 1stopshop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 20 2006, 02:46 PM~6408977
> *it could be called....DEEEZ NUTZZ 1stopshop
> *


 :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6408711


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

No more air to spare im out!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 02:52 PM~6409029
> *No more air to spare im out!!!!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 02:53 PM~6409047
> *
> *


I need to take a dump!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 02:45 PM~6408969
> *$$$$
> *


YOU TELL ME PLAYA..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

youre slowing down Latin... 


MAYHEM Mar 2004 41,543 166 2.26%
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 26,170 164 2.24%
luxuriouslocs74 Jun 2006 5,116 151 2.06%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 46,256 137 1.87%
DJLATIN Jul 2003 63,206 120 1.64%
SixFoSS Dec 2004 5,352 112 1.53%
CarnagitsU Oct 2005 16,859 89 1.21%
Kandy Drippa Jun 2004 8,195 81 1.10%
let_it_go Jan 2006 1,582 71 0.97%
SANCHO Aug 2005 2,180 68 0.93%


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

NEVER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MAKE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

THE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

LIST


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

topic got lame


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sup JP!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293787


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 06:16 PM~6410430
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293787
> *


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 20 2006, 02:01 PM~6409536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:twak: :guns: *for Joe Lopez from MAZZ*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so whats new.. besides all the bullshit u guys talked about today.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 20 2006, 07:21 PM~6411440
> *:twak:  :guns: for Joe Lopez from MAZZ
> *


yeah that's messed up :angry: , talking about tejano music, does anybody here got tejano music 4 sale? i really miss those jams :uh: there's only 1 tajano radio station but u can't ear it real good cause it't in am :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2006, 07:31 PM~6411521
> *so whats new.. besides all the bullshit u guys talked about today.....
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: just spread the word around, about starting mcgregor on sundays , week after magnificos


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 20 2006, 07:36 PM~6411545
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  just spread the word around, about starting mcgregor on sundays , week after magnificos
> *


cool.. will do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2006, 03:15 PM~6410038
> *topic got lame
> *


agreed


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 20 2006, 08:33 PM~6411534
> *yeah that's messed up :angry: , talking about tejano music, does anybody here got tejano music 4 sale? i really miss those jams :uh:  there's only 1 tajano radio station but u can't ear it real good cause it't in am :angry:
> *


i only have about 360 tejano cds and 10,000 tejano songsbut not for sale.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up to all those peeps putting in work on sat..


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99+Oct 21 2006, 08:56 AM~6413227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people have to work saturdays? that just aint right


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 08:05 AM~6413432
> *:uh:
> people have to work saturdays?  that just aint right
> *


extra ot..$$...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 21 2006, 10:09 AM~6413451
> *extra ot..$$...
> *


oh. ya'll dudes are rich..

:angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SO WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW TOMMOROW... AND WHOS REALLY GUNNA SHOW UP..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 10:39 AM~6413914
> *SO WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW TOMMOROW... AND WHOS REALLY GUNNA SHOW UP..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 12:39 PM~6413914
> *SO WHOS GOING TO THE SHOW TOMMOROW... AND WHOS REALLY GUNNA SHOW UP..
> *


imma go... but i aint really gonna show up!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Its probably a silly question, but anyone from on here going to HUSH tonight for that party i had posted (spammed) about? Get in free if you say you are there for Club Zone party password "shake" or say you are on Atmosphere list. That gets you 2nd floor access. If you are really balling $60 ($75 at door) gets you in with VIP pass and access up to the 3rd n 4th floors with open bar and the models and celebrities. We are bringing some Ice sculpture Logos and Shot Blocks as well as the Ice Sculptor out there carving ice sculptures for a few hours. If it doesnt rain while he does it that is. Call me if interested.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 04:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 02:14 PM~6414030
> *imma go... but i aint really gonna show up!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 21 2006, 03:49 PM~6414435
> *Its probably a silly question, but anyone from on here going to HUSH tonight for that party i had posted (spammed) about?  Get in free if you say you are there for Club Zone party password "shake" or say you are on Atmosphere list.  That gets you 2nd floor access.  If you are really balling $60 ($75 at door) gets you in with VIP pass and access up to the 3rd n 4th floors with open bar and the models and celebrities.  We are bringing some Ice sculpture Logos and Shot Blocks as well as the Ice Sculptor out there carving ice sculptures for a few hours. If it doesnt rain while he does it that is.  Call me if interested.
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 02:14 PM~6414030
> *imma go... but i aint really gonna show up!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 02:14 PM~6414030
> *imma go... but i aint really gonna show up!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2006, 06:15 PM~6410038
> *topic got lame
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 21 2006, 03:49 PM~6414435
> *Its probably a silly question, but anyone from on here going to HUSH tonight for that party i had posted (spammed) about?  Get in free if you say you are there for Club Zone party password "shake" or say you are on Atmosphere list.  That gets you 2nd floor access.  If you are really balling $60 ($75 at door) gets you in with VIP pass and access up to the 3rd n 4th floors with open bar and the models and celebrities.  We are bringing some Ice sculpture Logos and Shot Blocks as well as the Ice Sculptor out there carving ice sculptures for a few hours. If it doesnt rain while he does it that is.  Call me if interested.
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 02:14 PM~6414030
> *imma go... but i aint really gonna show up!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 02:14 PM~6414030
> *imma go... but i aint really gonna show up!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 03:45 PM~6408969
> *$$$$
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 02:14 PM~6414030
> *imma go... but i aint really gonna show up!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 20 2006, 03:41 PM~6408940
> *damn!
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 02:14 PM~6414030
> *imma go... but i aint really gonna show up!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 20 2006, 07:16 PM~6410430
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=293787
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 02:14 PM~6414030
> *imma go... but i aint really gonna show up!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 21 2006, 03:49 PM~6414435
> *Its probably a silly question, but anyone from on here going to HUSH tonight for that party i had posted (spammed) about?  Get in free if you say you are there for Club Zone party password "shake" or say you are on Atmosphere list.  That gets you 2nd floor access.  If you are really balling $60 ($75 at door) gets you in with VIP pass and access up to the 3rd n 4th floors with open bar and the models and celebrities.  We are bringing some Ice sculpture Logos and Shot Blocks as well as the Ice Sculptor out there carving ice sculptures for a few hours. If it doesnt rain while he does it that is.  Call me if interested.
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2006, 03:45 PM~6408969
> *$$$$
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 03:45 PM~6408975
> *Well I'm out of here, time to go home, it was nice wh0ring with you all but the weekend is here.
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Oct 21 2006, 10:52 AM~6413390
> *:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Oct 21 2006, 09:56 AM~6413227
> *i only have about 360 tejano cds and 10,000 tejano songsbut not for sale.
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2006, 10:39 PM~6411558
> *cool.. will do
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 20 2006, 10:21 PM~6411440
> *:twak:  :guns: for Joe Lopez from MAZZ
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 20 2006, 02:16 PM~6408411
> *sounds like a deal to me!!!!
> 
> did that other dude get with you??
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 20 2006, 02:16 PM~6408411
> *sounds like a deal to me!!!!
> 
> did that other dude get with you??
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2006, 02:18 PM~6408423
> *you talmbout deez nutz?
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 20 2006, 02:21 PM~6408450
> *nah fool....i'm talkin bout pete....
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 20 2006, 02:36 PM~6408556
> *Trade you for my motorcycle plus cash $,$$$.$$.
> *


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 20 2006, 03:28 PM~6408831
> *talk about 99 problems :barf:
> Sounds like you do business like Michael, maybe you guys should open up your own partnership:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 04:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman+Oct 21 2006, 02:55 PM~6414465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman+Oct 21 2006, 03:26 PM~6414588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: someone is really entertained by the smilies.. 

"You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 21 2006, 01:52 PM~6414676
> *:uh:    someone is really entertained by the smilies..
> 
> "You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message"
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 20 2006, 08:33 PM~6411112
> *
> *


I BE THERE, JUST MAKE SURE NO COPS BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: CADDY BE SHININ BY THEN.........  READY TO HOP(PASADENA TOY DRIVE)LOCOS CREATION WILL BE THERE......TO SHOW SUPPORT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:scrutinize: :worship:NOT ANOTHER(LOCO)!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

BUTTS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HEADS.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2006, 01:40 AM~6417811
> *HEADS.
> *


WAT IT DO SICK. SEE U GETTIN DOWN WITH DAT PAINT GUN!!!!NICE WORK..............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup tony... yeah im gettin better at it..one car at a time..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2006, 05:15 PM~6410038
> *topic got lame
> *



repost.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2006, 01:49 AM~6412594
> *agreed
> *



only for the last 2 years... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

topic got lame


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

topic got lame


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

topic got lame


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

butts II.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

dude i just went through 20 pages....................... what happen to the cars :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle+Oct 22 2006, 12:44 PM~6419234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol....... hey there lil buddy..... this is houston, you member :uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 22 2006, 07:54 PM~6422107
> *
> 
> lol....... hey there lil buddy..... this is houston, you member :uh:    :cheesy:
> *


whats up girl?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 07:57 PM~6422128
> *whats up girl?
> *


dont u mean bitch :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2006, 08:11 PM~6422265
> *dont u mean bitch :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2006, 08:20 PM~6422337
> *:uh:
> *


ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cars?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 22 2006, 09:23 PM~6421895
> *dude i just went through 20 pages....................... what happen to the cars :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



here they are! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6392566


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 06:59 AM~6423888
> *here they are!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6392566
> *


YELLOW CABINETS?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 07:11 AM~6423907
> *YELLOW CABINETS?
> *




Naw they aint yellow... its the lighting foo!!!


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 20 2006, 09:33 PM~6411534
> *yeah that's messed up :angry: , talking about tejano music, does anybody here got tejano music 4 sale? i really miss those jams :uh:  there's only 1 tajano radio station but u can't ear it real good cause it't in am :angry:
> *


i got chingos buey, but you never come around :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 07:17 AM~6423916
> *:biggrin:
> *


would match my truck if it was a darker yellow. :biggrin: 

found a few casitas over by 249. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: to the fellas from bad influences.. had good time at party, with the skrippas.. boys partys go off!  

true eminence show, was pretty good.. except for sic trying to cock block, every time i was talkin to hoez... damn kids.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 07:27 AM~6423929
> *would match my truck if it was a darker yellow.  :biggrin:
> 
> found a few casitas over by 249.  :cheesy:
> ...


damn fool.. power moves!! you must be rich..

i need to step up my game.. maybe start collecting cans.. or something..


:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

see above edit /\ /\ /\




> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 07:27 AM~6423929
> *would match my truck if it was a darker yellow.  :biggrin:
> 
> found a few casitas over by 249.  :cheesy:
> ...



Damn those houses are big... big baller.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 07:30 AM~6423933
> *:thumbsup:  to the fellas from bad influences..  had good time at party, with the skrippas..  boys partys go off!
> 
> true eminence show, was pretty good..  except for sic trying to cock block, every time i was talkin to hoez...  damn kids.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 23 2006, 07:32 AM~6423934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, not a baller nor rich.  might as well get get my name changed to Gabriel Martin and move in with the white folks :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

you sure those driveways are big enough to fit _ALL_ your cars?

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 07:35 AM~6423942
> *you sure those driveways are big enough to fit ALL your cars?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


maybe he should buy a warehouse for cars, and just build a shack for him to live in.. many cars as that foo has.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 07:30 AM~6423933
> *:thumbsup:  to the fellas from bad influences..  had good time at party, with the skrippas..  boys partys go off!
> 
> true eminence show, was pretty good..  except for sic trying to cock block, every time i was talkin to hoez...  damn kids.
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 07:40 AM~6423950
> *pics?
> *


www.photobucket.com/youWASNTthereSOkissMYass.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 07:35 AM~6423942
> *you sure those driveways are big enough to fit ALL your cars?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


only got 5.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 07:41 AM~6423953
> *www.photobucket.com/youWASNTthereSOkissMYass.jpg
> *



link is broken... :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 07:41 AM~6423953
> *www.photobucket.com/youWASNTthereSOkissMYass.jpg
> *


 :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 05:27 AM~6423929
> *would match my truck if it was a darker yellow.  :biggrin:
> 
> found a few casitas over by 249.  :cheesy:
> ...


thats a whole lotta house for just you aint it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2006, 07:50 AM~6423972
> *thats a whole lotta house for just you aint it?
> *


feel the need to get lost in the house. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 05:51 AM~6423976
> *feel the need to get lost in the house.  :biggrin:
> *


shit im gettin ready to make a move but all i want is a big garage with a toilet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2006, 07:56 AM~6423991
> *shit im gettin ready to make a move but all i want is a big garage with a toilet?
> *


understand, need a toilet fo'sho'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 07:51 AM~6423976
> *feel the need to get lost in the house.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 07:57 AM~6423994
> *understand, need a toilet fo'sho'
> *


We all know you need a good can!!!!!!! You need a Ferguson!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 08:01 AM~6424007
> *We all know you need a good can!!!!!!! You need a Ferguson!! :cheesy:
> *


2.5 baths :biggrin: 

need that many incase i need to bust a deuce asap.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 08:03 AM~6424011
> *2.5 baths  :biggrin:
> 
> need that many incase i need to bust a deuce asap.
> *


I have 3 full Baths, comes in handy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 08:08 AM~6424021
> *I have 3 full Baths, comes in handy
> *


  
let me know when i can sample a crapper one day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 08:11 AM~6424028
> *
> let me know when i can sample a crapper one day
> *


LOL!!! :biggrin: You work right around the corner........ :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Four killed in pothole fight
*

FOUR people died and three were injured after an argument over who should repair a pothole in a rural road in Mexico erupted in to gunfire.

Two of the wounded were listed in serious condition at a local hospital, one with part of his jaw blown off.

Police said pistols, rifles and assault rifles were used in the gun battle, which erupted between two families in the mountain region of Pantelho.

Both families operate bus or truck services, and the heavy vehicles wear down local roads. Road repairs, which are often left to locals, are a sensitive issue.

http://news.scotsman.com/topics.cfm?tid=609&id=1499842006


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill settle for a small garage and a big toilet


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I need a large garage...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 08:18 AM~6424048
> *I need a large garage...
> *


you have space for 4 cars at your new property


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 08:19 AM~6424052
> *you have space for 4 cars at your new property
> *



si

and 1/2 a car at the one Im at now...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 08:24 AM~6424066
> *si
> 
> and 1/2 a car at the one Im at now...
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6424068


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 08:26 AM~6424073
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6424068
> *



saw it... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey hny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 06:27 AM~6423929
> *would match my truck if it was a darker yellow.  :biggrin:
> 
> found a few casitas over by 249.  :cheesy:
> ...


that first one is nice.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2006, 07:33 AM~6424104
> *hey hny
> *


hello


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 08:12 AM~6424030
> *about that time once again...
> *


 :angry: Sick!!!!












:cheesy: lol!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 08:47 AM~6424163
> *:angry:  Sick!!!!
> :cheesy: lol!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2006, 08:36 AM~6424119
> *that first one is nice.
> *


true, has a hell of a driveway and i can enclose it with a steel gate


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

krazytoyz, how did the halloween thing go? you have pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 08:51 AM~6424184
> *true, has a hell of a driveway and i can enclose it with a steel gate
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 23 2006, 07:56 AM~6423991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rent you my garage.. no toilet..but theres some buckets in there..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 06:56 AM~6424203
> *krazytoyz, how did the halloween thing go?  you have pics?
> *


It went very well,I will try to download the pics later this evening.I went to the car show yesterday, so I did not have time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 23 2006, 09:03 AM~6424237
> *It went very well,I will try to download the pics later this evening.I went to the car show yesterday, so I did not have time.
> *


orale. you contact that lady making my cape/tights?


slo will be at the shop tonight switching out the steel wheels on the caprice.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 08:04 AM~6424241
> *orale.  you contact that lady making my cape/tights?
> slo will be at the shop tonight switching out the steel wheels on the caprice.
> *



what the hell!



no wonder i seen them nice set of tires at the shop!


i thought they were for my bomb


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 23 2006, 09:08 AM~6424266
> *what the hell!
> no wonder i seen them nice set of tires at the shop!
> i thought they were for my bomb
> *


nah bought them from this guy who had a chevelle (14"). sold the 15" steelies to that homie who has that green/white '54


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

good deal, now you can pay rent!

:thumbsup: 



dat why you caled yesterday?

cus i was asleep......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 23 2006, 09:13 AM~6424294
> *good deal, now you can pay rent!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


wtf? LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THIS TOPIC SAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

AGREE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp call me so we can arrange the re-open of juan stop casino and buffet.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 08:51 AM~6424184
> *true, has a hell of a driveway and i can enclose it with a steel gate
> *


I just did a 7ft cedar fence and will be installing a steel gate soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 08:04 AM~6424516
> *I just did a 7ft cedar fence and will be installing a steel gate soon
> *


are you a pro at wood work?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 10:04 AM~6424516
> *I just did a 7ft cedar fence and will be installing a steel gate soon
> *


pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2006, 10:05 AM~6424518
> *are you a pro at wood work?
> *


you going to do a peckerwood joke :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you guys live in memorial and the other in willowbrook why u putting up steel gates and fences aint no one breaking in over there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im looking for the chrome trim piece that goes around the windsheild on an 87 caprice. Just the top piece would be fine. 

if anyone has one "laying" around let me know.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 10:07 AM~6424526
> *Im looking for the chrome trim piece that goes around the windsheild on an 87 caprice. Just the top piece would be fine.
> 
> if anyone has one "laying" around let me know.
> *


damn baller, cuantos carros tienes?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2006, 10:07 AM~6424525
> *you guys live in memorial and the other in willowbrook why u putting up steel gates and fences aint no one breaking in over there.
> *


just getting ready for when the rest of la raza decides to move in.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 10:05 AM~6424520
> *pics?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 08:10 AM~6424540
> *just getting ready for when the rest of la raza decides to move in.
> *


with u there , it has already started :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 10:08 AM~6424529
> *damn baller, cuantos carros tienes?
> *



not mine... just helping the wifes grandma out. :biggrin: 

They were driving down I-10 and that trim flew off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2006, 10:12 AM~6424547
> *with u there , it has already started  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2006, 10:12 AM~6424547
> *with u there , it has already started  :uh:
> *



true


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

What's up H-TOWN????......anyone have pics of yesterday's show??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 10:12 AM~6424545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tall ass trees = hurricane tragedy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 10:13 AM~6424558
> *true
> *


once the paleteros start pedalling in, it is time to move out


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 09:17 AM~6424572
> *once the paleteros start pedalling in, it is time to move out
> *



pimp out an ice cream truck and beat em to it.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 10:17 AM~6424572
> *once the paleteros start pedalling in, it is time to move out
> *



saw one at my moms hood last week! I drove back out thinking I took a wrong turn. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 10:19 AM~6424583
> *saw one at my moms hood last week! I drove back out thinking I took a wrong turn.  :biggrin:
> *


where does she live?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mac2lac, Lord Goofy


DAMN NINJAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 10:19 AM~6424586
> *where does she live?
> *



5 minutes from me... Fry and Clay.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 10:21 AM~6424597
> *5 minutes from me... Fry and Clay.
> *


the new barrio


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 10:12 AM~6424545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice B! I love the trees!! Your driveway is longer than mine  but it's all good ... I love my new house :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 10:22 AM~6424603
> *the new barrio
> *



si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 23 2006, 10:22 AM~6424608
> *Nice B!  I love the trees!!  Your driveway is longer than mine   but it's all good ... I love my new house  :biggrin:
> *



did you sell the Impala?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 23 2006, 10:22 AM~6424608
> *Nice B!  I love the trees!!  Your driveway is longer than mine   but it's all good ... I love my new house  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 10:23 AM~6424611
> *did you sell the Impala?
> *


yup


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 10:25 AM~6424624
> *pics?
> *


I've only got this pic I took on my camera phone ...  I didn't want a two-story - its a good size house ... 
and it's 4 bed/2 bath


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 23 2006, 10:31 AM~6424664
> *I've only got this pic I took on my camera phone ...  I didn't want a two-story - but its a good size one story ...
> and it's 4 bed/2 bath
> 
> ...



Looks good! what area you at now?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 23 2006, 10:31 AM~6424664
> *I've only got this pic I took on my camera phone ...  I didn't want a two-story - but its a good size ... and it's 4 bed/2 bath
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 23 2006, 10:14 AM~6424563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Ill stay longer next time and take the tour :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 23 2006, 10:33 AM~6424685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the trees ... wish I had big old trees around my house, but as you saw, the area is real new ... next time I'll have some Tecate on ice for ya


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 23 2006, 10:38 AM~6424724
> *same area ... I'm still in Fresno  :biggrin:
> I love the trees ... wish I had big old trees around my house, but as you saw, the area is real new ... next time I'll have some Tecate on ice for ya
> *


Im not worried about trees fallin..... my place was built in 64 and no trees have fallen yet :cheesy: My neighbor said he cut one down 3 years ago smaller than some of mine, he said it had over 80 growth rings.... 

That means I better have some Miller for ya :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 10:42 AM~6424752
> *Im not worried about trees fallin..... my place was built in 64 and no trees have fallen yet :cheesy: My neighbor said he cut one down 3 years ago smaller than some of mine, he said it had over 80 growth rings....
> 
> That means I better have some Miller for ya :biggrin:
> *


THAT NGA didn't invite me over to her house :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 10:43 AM~6424764
> *THAT NGA didn't invite me over to her house :scrutinize:
> *


we had $$ bidnezz $$ to talk about


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 10:43 AM~6424764
> *THAT NGA didn't invite me over to her house :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im off already Dena, I'll get at you a lil later$


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 23 2006, 10:42 AM~6424752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 10:46 AM~6424787
> *Im off already Dena, I'll get at you a lil later$
> *


call me whenever


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 10:44 AM~6424772
> *we had $$ bidnezz $$ to talk about
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 05:30 AM~6423933
> *:thumbsup:  to the fellas from bad influences..  had good time at party, with the skrippas..  boys partys go off!
> 
> true eminence show, was pretty good..  except for sic trying to cock block, every time i was talkin to hoez...  damn kids.
> *


bitch please...dont be mad cuz the one you wanted was trying to holla at me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 23 2006, 10:48 AM~6424803
> *call me whenever
> *


Ill call you from Ayshhhh E B...... So i buy the right Miller..... LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 10:51 AM~6424828
> *bitch please...dont be mad cuz the one you wanted was trying to holla at me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

IS THIS THE TRUTH SIXTY8IMP?? :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 10:52 AM~6424831
> *Ill call you from Ayshhhh E B...... So i buy the right Miller..... LOL!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 10:51 AM~6424828
> *bitch please...dont be mad cuz the one you wanted was trying to holla at me
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 08:12 AM~6424545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that factory


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Oct 23 2006, 11:12 AM~6424923
> *is that factory
> *


You never seen a cabriolet caddy?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SIC713, damn you were still swangin' in balls during the breakin' hey day. You were born after that time, but you got some skills on the flo' on the flo'

*Birthday 9 January 1985*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 23 2006, 10:05 AM~6424518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA.. DO YOU EVEN HAVE TO ASK? ITS SIC..COME ON NOW.. HOW HE GONNA SCORE HONEYS WITH HIS BIKE?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 09:12 AM~6424545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats real nice. i love the trees. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 11:43 AM~6425130
> *BOY..  I USE TO SEE THAT BRAWD WHILE BACK..WANT HER THAT BAD, HELP YOURSELF.    PAYPAL ME $100, AND I'LL SEND YOU PICS,ADDRESS AND HER #!!
> 
> HA..  DO YOU EVEN HAVE TO ASK?  ITS SIC..COME ON NOW..  HOW HE GONNA SCORE HONEYS WITH HIS BIKE?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 11:43 AM~6425130
> *BOY..  I USE TO SEE THAT BRAWD WHILE BACK..*


so you saying you use to tap her?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 10:43 AM~6425130
> *BOY..  I USE TO SEE THAT BRAWD WHILE BACK..WANT HER THAT BAD, HELP YOURSELF.    PAYPAL ME $100, AND I'LL SEND YOU PICS,ADDRESS AND HER #!!
> 
> 
> *


post pics so we can see who u talking about


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 23 2006, 12:07 PM~6425249
> *post pics so we can see who u talking about
> *



agreed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 11:59 AM~6425215
> *so you saying you use to tap her?
> *


NAW, SHE JUST USE TO GET OFF ON.. SHAVING MY BACK..AND SANDING DOWN MY INGROWN TOE NAILS.. MADE HER SO EXCITED..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 12:08 PM~6425258
> *agreed
> *


noted


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You are one sick mofo Liv4lacs :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angry: 












:burn: :guns: :barf: :barf: 







:barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

youre really gonna get the "this topic is for Houston lowriders" replies now!








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

YA'LL FOOLS ARE STUPID.. IM GONNNA GO LOOK AT P0RN AND TRY TO FIND AN UNDERAGE GURL TO GO OUT WITH 2NITE.. LIKE YOUR SUPPOSE TO DO ON THE INTERNET..

 







J/K.. BUT YA'LL ARE STUPID


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin is no fucking angel!!!! This was the pic he posted this morning in offtopic of the guy in the next stall!!!








I will spare you guys the pic he sent my cell moments later :angry: 

























:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I can at least point out that he ate corn last night. :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 12:48 PM~6425424
> *You are one sick mofo Liv4lacs  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for a shitty half day soo far. Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 12:58 PM~6425477
> *Will spare you guys the pic he sent my cell moments later :angry:
> :cheesy:
> *


WHATCHUTALMBOUTWILLIS? :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

















:twak: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

sick ass mofos...... :barf: ..going to put this topic in offtopic soon.... :angry:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

* For True Eminence:
Sorry I couldn't make it, I was suppose to go but I locked my self out my house and I wasn't able to get in til 4 oclock... 

I really wanted to go, I was curious about the whole haunted house part... seemed cool to me... *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 23 2006, 01:11 PM~6425528
> *sick ass mofos...... :barf: ..going to put this topic in offtopic soon.... :angry:
> *



TRUE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

any way ..roll call for Juiced carshow this Sunday???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Veitcaca aka latin :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 01:12 PM~6425532
> *TRUE
> *


Between your CNN stuff and latins poo pics Im surprised we made it this long!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2006, 01:16 PM~6425558
> *Between your CNN stuff and latins poo pics Im surprised we made it this long!
> *



This whole topic has about 20 posts that are worth keeping. 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is one...


*Four ninjas steal ATM*

Tampa, Florida - It's not quite Halloween, but that didn't stop some costumed bandits from making off with a gas station's ATM.

Tampa Police say four men dressed in ninja outfits slammed a white Ford pickup truck into the Sunoco gas station at MacDill and Azeele on Monday morning.

The suspects picked up the automatic teller machine and drove off. They then went to Riverfront Park, took the money out and drove the truck with the ATM into the Hillsborough River and fled on foot.

The robbery was reported just after 5 AM. The truck was reported stolen and the gas station was not open to the public at the time because it is undergoing renovation.

There has been no sign of the ninjas.

http://www.tampabays10.com/news/local/arti...x?storyid=42209


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

SEE YA THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

when is the next hlc meeting?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 23 2006, 01:14 PM~6425545
> *any way ..roll call for Juiced carshow this Sunday???
> *


man hold up.. gonna have costume contest..u know imma go..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 01:57 PM~6425779
> *when is the next hlc meeting?
> *


x2


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 01:57 PM~6425780
> *man hold up..  gonna have costume contest..u know imma go..
> 
> 
> *


i'd go but if i walked out the door like El Santo all the paisas down my hood would want my autograph


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

krazytoyz, you get compliments on the muscles? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 02:01 PM~6425813
> *i'd go but if i walked out the door like El Santo all the paisas down my hood would want my autograph
> *


i get autograph requests no matter what im wearing..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 02:14 PM~6425863
> *i get autograph requests no matter what im wearing..
> 
> 
> *


who do they think you are?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 23 2006, 09:31 AM~6424664
> *I've only got this pic I took on my camera phone ...  I didn't want a two-story - its a good size house ...
> and it's 4 bed/2 bath
> 
> ...


congrats Dena! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 23 2006, 09:34 AM~6425074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 12:16 PM~6425871
> *who do they think you are?
> *


big foot :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont see a 68 imp no where in this pic..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 02:28 PM~6425964
> *i dont see a 68 imp no where in this pic..
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 02:28 PM~6425964
> *i dont see a 68 imp no where in this pic..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 12:03 PM~6425826
> *krazytoyz, you get compliments on the muscles?  :biggrin:
> *


Sure did,everyone wanted to take pics with me.

Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 23 2006, 02:32 PM~6425986
> *Sure did,everyone wanted to take pics with me.
> 
> Juan KT
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 12:27 PM~6425953
> *big foot :dunno:
> *


Where are the pics from the Hop?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

assclownsss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 02:34 PM~6425996
> *assclownsss
> *


we got el santo, mil mascaras & la parka. we need either a booker t or a junkyard dog. you want to join?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*JOB OPENING!!*

Anyone with experience in CorelDraw, PhotoShop, Illustrator (PC). As of tomorrow there will be an opening in the Art Dept here at Quick Tick Int'l. if you know of anyone with these skills contact me at [email protected]

We are located on 290 near Hollister.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 02:16 PM~6425871
> *who do they think you are?
> *


they baby daddy..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 02:50 PM~6426111
> *JOB OPENING!!
> 
> Anyone with experience in CorelDraw, PhotoShop, Illustrator (PC). As of tomorrow there will be an opening in the Art Dept here at Quick Tick Int'l. if you know of anyone with these skills contact me at    [email protected]
> ...


you quitting? cuanto la hora? not for me but for dualhex


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 02:28 PM~6425964
> *i dont see a 68 imp no where in this pic..
> 
> 
> ...


not her fool.. her friend is one i went out with.. that one's taken, sort of.. good luck though!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, *Dualhex02*, KRAZYTOYZ

:cheesy: 

i just finished emailing you with the link


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 02:53 PM~6426128
> *not her fool..  her friend is one i went out with.. that one's taken, sort of..    good luck though!
> 
> 
> *


i see a wedding band on her finger.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 02:55 PM~6426136
> *i see a wedding band on her finger.
> *



her name heather, and got her # too.. paypal me $100.. to [email protected]!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 02:52 PM~6426123
> *you quitting?  cuanto la hora?  not for me but for dualhex
> *



Not sure but somewhere between 11-13. Dual might have too much experience for what we are looking for.  plus he probably get bored with the work that we do here.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2006, 02:17 PM~6425877
> *congrats Dena!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 02:56 PM~6426150
> *her name heather, and got her # too.. paypal me $100..  to [email protected]!
> 
> 
> *


why would i want to pay you for her # when i could walk up to her and ask for it if i wanted to?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 02:57 PM~6426159
> *Not sure but somewhere between 11-13. Dual might have too much experience for what we are looking for.    plus he probably get bored with the work that we do here.
> *


dang playa, thought you were ballin'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 03:01 PM~6426186
> *dang playa, thought you were ballin'
> *



fool, thats what da peons are getting... Im the boss!!!


How you think Im on LIL all day?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 03:00 PM~6426181
> *why would i want to pay you for her # when i could walk up to her and ask for it if i wanted to?
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 03:03 PM~6426204
> *fool, thats what da peons are getting... Im the boss!!!
> How you think Im on LIL all day?
> *


sorry about that baller. hook him up with your job when you leave.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 03:05 PM~6426220
> *sorry about that baller.  hook him up with your job when you leave.
> *


Nah, still not balling like ya'll.
and not leaving, yet.  hopefully soon though.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 02:03 PM~6426204
> *fool, thats what da peons are getting... Im the boss!!!
> How you think Im on LIL all day?
> *


Umm be your peon....thanks but no thanks. Besides thats a major pay cut. Never heard of Quik Tik...what it dew?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 03:17 PM~6426252
> *Umm be your peon....thanks but no thanks.  Besides thats a major pay cut.  Never heard of Quik Tik...what it dew?
> *



:uh: thats what I said.  


Print custom tickets...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 03:05 PM~6426220
> *sorry about that baller.  hook him up with your job when you leave.
> *



why you so worried about DH employment... ? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 03:00 PM~6426181
> *why would i want to pay you for her # when i could walk up to her and ask for it if i wanted to?
> *


maybe cause your shy, and afraid to approach a female..and need help?

you know, thats why pimp'n started!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 03:23 PM~6426296
> *maybe cause your shy, and afraid to approach a female..and need help?
> 
> you know, thats why pimp'n started!
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 03:17 PM~6426252
> *Umm be your peon....thanks but no thanks.  Besides thats a major pay cut.  Never heard of Quik Tik...what it dew?
> *


pics from show?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 03:23 PM~6426295
> *why you so worried about DH employment... ? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DH is a good guy. I would have hooked him up at my last job, but ended up quitting after calling my boss a no puSSy getting old man.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 03:23 PM~6426296
> *maybe cause your shy, and afraid to approach a female..and need help?
> 
> you know, thats why pimp'n started!
> ...


Nga, guess you don't know me. Wish I was like you scoring pussy like the Houston Texans score losses.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 03:24 PM~6426309
> *DH is a good guy.  I would have hooked him up at my last job, but ended up quitting after calling my boss a no puSSy getting old man.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2006, 02:20 PM~6426275
> *:uh: thats what I said.
> Print custom tickets...
> *


Besides too busy doing some sort of party organizing event planning and partying thing :biggrin: 









We brought Andy out to do some Ice Sculptures

















Still would have beed to cool to see more people from off of here come out.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON IN HERE? NOTHING? THOUGHT SO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 03:34 PM~6426330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you tap some of that already?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 03:34 PM~6426330
> *Besides too busy doing some sort of party organizing event planning and partying thing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I see bro... do your thing mayne!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 02:36 PM~6426343
> *you tap some of that already?
> *


now now  If I say yes? If I say no? Would it change whether or not anyone comes out? The ladies are there, its in your hands if you get some.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 03:41 PM~6426385
> *now now    If I say yes? If I say no? Would it change whether or not anyone comes out?  The ladies are there, its in your hands if you get some.
> *


nope, you got proof of having a good time.  make it big.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 02:42 PM~6426389
> *nope, you got proof of having a good time.    make it big.
> *


ACTUALLY we are hoping to do something at HAVANA...being that someone wants us to arrange something there again. As well as Erik of Atmosphere's Bday is Nov 2nd and Los' Bday is Nov 3rd. Tres Escorpiones....which by the way is what our logo image is....the Scorpio Sun sign. 

I figure we can have some big party in the VIP Section after That Car Show setup that night....maybe its too much to do in one weekend....but I hope to accomplish it if it kills me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 23 2006, 12:53 PM~6426128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dats old news right there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 03:52 PM~6426463
> *dats old news right there
> *


1st time i've seen the batch :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 23 2006, 03:25 PM~6426315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: foo you stupid.. saying "butts" is alot better conversion..




> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Oct 23 2006, 03:41 PM~6426385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i know!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 03:59 PM~6426490
> *just lower your stanards..and you'll score alot..  like me!
> *


if you raise your standards in your pimp game, you could have score a night out with hrnybrneyz. i met up with her and we went to the strip joint, what's up with your pimp game?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 04:01 PM~6426497
> *if you raise your standards in your pimp game, you could have score a night out with hrnybrneyz.  i met up with her and we went to the strip joint, what's up with your pimp game?
> *


guess im gettin old..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i am gettin old..even got gray chest hairs..

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no pics please


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 02:59 PM~6426490
> *
> what da hell did you just say?
> 
> *




instead of byebyebye es adiosadiosadios HAHAHA

If that confused you here is some of the stuff I have to read about rats and puppies. Good that that sh#t dont go on here!! :angry: 

_Blood will be rapidly collected from animals in Groups 1 to 4 before necropsy via terminal methods by cardiac puncture after the animals have been anesthetized with isoflurane (collection from the aorta may be used as an alternative if necessary, but only after consultation with the Sponsor’s Representative). Samples will be collected into ice-cold blood tubes, quickly mixed, and placed on wet ice until transferred to the Clinical Pathology Laboratory for processin_

We just analyze the little tubes of plasma they get outta them critters. :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2006, 11:28 AM~6425964
> *i dont see a 68 imp no where in this pic..
> 
> 
> ...


 Dang Darkass you couldnt wait to post up my lil sis's picture here on layitlow! She's married but not really....he's on lockdown for 8 years so a girl must move on with life if ya know what I mean!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 04:13 PM~6426565
> *instead of byebyebye es adiosadiosadios HAHAHA
> 
> If that confused you here is some of the stuff I have to read about rats and puppies.  Good that that sh#t dont go on here!! :angry:
> ...


2nd time.. wheres sundays pics?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 03:15 PM~6426582
> *2nd time.. wheres sundays pics?
> *


umm 2nd time? well yesterday I finally saw my family. Today the pics from sunday are on my agenda. Probably wont post them on here, but I am sure you know where to find them. :biggrin: At least the pics that I took.

I guess god makes them like this now too:

_Animals in Groups 5 to 8 will undergo a unilateral nephrectomy, have a 60-day timed release DOCA pellet (200 mg) implanted subcutaneously, and be instrumented with a jugular vein catheter (JVC) by *the vendor *before arrival at the Testing Facility. _ :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 04:26 PM~6426629
> *umm 2nd time?  well yesterday I finally saw my family.  Today the pics from sunday are on my agenda.  Probably wont post them on here, but I am sure you know where to find them.  :biggrin:  At least the pics that I took.
> *


 :dunno: OFF TOPIC?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 02:30 PM~6426651
> *:dunno:  OFF TOPIC?
> *


no sir .............houstonlowridercouncil.com..or empirelowriderclub.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 23 2006, 04:36 PM~6426723
> *no sir .............houstonlowridercouncil.com..or empirelowriderclub.com
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 23 2006, 04:36 PM~6426723
> *no sir .............houstonlowridercouncil.com..or empirelowriderclub.com
> *


hope there arent pics of nude woman on either of those sites.. that would not be appropriate.. :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 05:22 PM~6427042
> *hope there arent pics of nude woman on either of those sites..  that would not be appropriate..      :nono:
> *


What are you doing after work?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 05:35 PM~6427112
> *What are you doing after work?
> *


usual..wack off to p0rn.. 

why? wassup?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 23 2006, 02:15 PM~6426579
> *Dang Darkass you couldnt wait to post up my lil sis's picture here on layitlow! She's married but not really....he's on lockdown for 8 years so a girl must move on with life if ya know what I mean!
> *


married and husband locked up, thats right up my alley im batting a thousand when it comes to that league :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 23 2006, 12:53 PM~6426128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dats old news right there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

repost? :dunno:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

switches4life u cant call a ***** up or what!!!!! :biggrin: CALL ME UP *****, HEY I HEARD ALOT OF PEOPLE TALKIN SHIT ABOUT THE TRAILER......I GUESS THEY DONT KNOW UR GONNA PUT 26"s on it.  let them hatterz talk shit!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r71/sli...549765_3300.jpg
got these for sale 5 wheels 2 14x7 and 3 14x6 4 have tires 175/70/14 zeinith style spinners and chrome and powder blue alternating spokes and a gallon of dupont color matched paint (powder blue) 500


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2006, 07:05 PM~6428425
> *switches4life u cant call a ***** up or what!!!!! :biggrin: CALL ME UP *****, HEY I HEARD ALOT OF PEOPLE TALKIN SHIT ABOUT THE TRAILER......I GUESS THEY DONT KNOW UR GONNA PUT 26"s on it.  let them hatterz talk shit!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 26'ss uh, trailer is good it was just the ramps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 03:30 PM~6426651
> *:dunno:  OFF TOPIC?
> *


Actually....

Sunday True Eminence had their 2nd Annual Car Show at Houston Haunted Houses. Alot of people came out and supported. I have added the newest pictures to the Houston Lowrider Council Gallery So click the link to check them out on the site. Here is just a taste of the sites from yesterdays event.

Alberto "HeX" Aguirre
Mr.Popularity
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## #1 Fan (Oct 24, 2006)

what happen "hata proof"? you let me down this sunday. or did you just give a chance to the other hoppers.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 07:14 PM~6428523
> *Actually....
> 
> Sunday True Eminence had their 2nd Annual Car Show at Houston Haunted Houses.  Alot of people came out and supported.  I have added the newest pictures to the Houston Lowrider Council Gallery So click the link to check them out on the site.  Here is just a taste of the sites from yesterdays event.
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by #1 Fan_@Oct 23 2006, 09:01 PM~6428959
> *      what happen "hata proof"? you let me down this sunday. or did you just give a chance to the other hoppers.
> *


 :0  :uh:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 11:02 PM~6429443
> *:0    :uh:
> *



Thanks for the pic bro!...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by #1 Fan_@Oct 23 2006, 10:01 PM~6428959
> *      what happen "hata proof"? you let me down this sunday. or did you just give a chance to the other hoppers.
> *


.. heard big things coming from hata proof!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 09:14 PM~6428523
> *Actually....
> 
> Sunday True Eminence had their 2nd Annual Car Show at Houston Haunted Houses.  Alot of people came out and supported.  I have added the newest pictures to the Houston Lowrider Council Gallery So click the link to check them out on the site.  Here is just a taste of the sites from yesterdays event.
> ...


you must have bad azz camera.. first time a cam actually caught my ghost patterns!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

good pictures DH!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 23 2006, 06:22 PM~6427367
> *usual..wack off to p0rn..
> 
> why? wassup?
> *


went by jesse's canton to get tejano jams


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 06:48 AM~6430917
> *good pictures DH!!
> *


ditto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6430939


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 07:12 AM~6430949
> *:scrutinize:
> *


poser


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 07:19 AM~6430962
> *poser
> *



:twak: :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 07:25 AM~6430976
> *:twak:  :angel:
> *


like to chit chat all day with you young folks but an elder man has to get to work. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 07:32 AM~6430996
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: que?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 07:14 PM~6428523
> *Actually....
> 
> Sunday True Eminence had their 2nd Annual Car Show at Houston Haunted Houses.  Alot of people came out and supported.  I have added the newest pictures to the Houston Lowrider Council Gallery So click the link to check them out on the site.  Here is just a taste of the sites from yesterdays event.
> ...


lowriders :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Oct 24 2006, 04:13 AM~6430793
> *Thanks for the pic bro!...
> *


 :thumbsup: Those are web HLC versions...need full size just email me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 07:56 AM~6431067
> *lowriders  :uh:
> *



TROUBLEMAKER DELINQUENTS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Oct 23 2006, 11:36 PM~6429708
> *
> 
> THIS GREAT THREAD HAS BEEN BROUGHT TO YOU BY:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 06:56 AM~6431067
> *lowriders  :uh:
> *



letsee a red one...









A blue one..









A purple one..









And half a silver one...










I failed to see another silver rag out there showing support. No matter where each person stands I saw a show of LOWRIDERS by LOWRIDERS for LOWRIDERS...much luv to those that came out to support the True Eminence event!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So Dual you dont know of anyone that might be interested in the job I posted yesterday? We just canned a guy here and need someone ASAP.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 07:07 AM~6431093
> *So Dual you dont know of anyone that might be interested in the job I posted yesterday? We just canned a guy here and need someone ASAP.
> *


My ex perhaps...BUT ...ummm without a car no way she can get out there from where she stays. Too bad it isnt somewhere in southeast by Mason Park area....she could walk from there.

290 and Hollister right?

email me the requirements... [email protected] I'll call AIH and see if they have anybody that has those skills...send me an email with job requirements and qualifications


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 08:08 AM~6431096
> *My ex perhaps...BUT ...ummm without a car no way she can get out there from where she stays.  Too bad it isnt somewhere in southeast by Mason Park area....she could walk from there.
> 
> 290 and Hollister right?
> ...


cool.

yes, 290 and Hollister


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 06:07 AM~6431093
> *So Dual you dont know of anyone that might be interested in the job I posted yesterday? We just canned a guy here and need someone ASAP.
> *


i wanna apply


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 08:22 AM~6431135
> *i wanna apply
> *



No ballers please.

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 04:07 AM~6430878
> *you must have bad azz camera..  first time a cam actually caught my ghost patterns!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


your patterns are ugly


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 08:29 AM~6431158
> *your patterns are ugly
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 06:35 AM~6431191
> *:0
> *


if his car was lifted, patterns would look better :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 08:38 AM~6431202
> *if his car was lifted, patterns would look better  :biggrin:
> *



HE'S BAGGING IT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 08:25 AM~6431148
> *No ballers please.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 08:43 AM~6431229
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 24 2006, 06:49 AM~6430919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what he said


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2006, 09:14 PM~6428523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tow truck driver got popped 3 times, after stealing candy sable on swangas..



> *show car  in northeast Harris County.
> 
> Harris County deputies say it all started when a wrecker driver took a car from a northeast Houston home. The owners of the car began chasing the wrecker driver. Police say at some point, they allegedly shot at him, hitting him three times in the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 06:49 AM~6431256
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2006, 09:09 PM~6428463
> *http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r71/sli...549765_3300.jpg
> got these for sale 5 wheels 2 14x7 and 3 14x6 4 have tires 175/70/14 zeinith style spinners and chrome and powder blue alternating spokes and a gallon of dupont color matched paint (powder blue) 500
> *


those chrome nips or gold?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 08:54 AM~6431277
> *tow truck driver got popped 3 times, after stealing candy sable on swangas..
> *


Stupid ass 83's..... and you can buy them new now :uh: http://www.texanwirewheels.com/


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Latin did you get my PM.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 24 2006, 09:00 AM~6431297
> *:thumbsup:
> *


check yo email


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:09 AM~6431327
> *Stupid ass 83's..... and you can buy them new now :uh: http://www.texanwirewheels.com/
> *


even worse..owners of sable..claimed they put 30k into car.. 1k just for radio..and were getting ready for big car show..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 09:16 AM~6431361
> *even worse..owners of sable..claimed they put 30k into car..  1k  just for radio..and were getting ready for big car show..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



[name dispute]?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 09:18 AM~6431371
> *[name dispute]?
> *


prolly.. unless they meant heels & wheels..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 09:16 AM~6431361
> *even worse..owners of sable..claimed they put 30k into car..  1k  just for radio..and were getting ready for big car show..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Didnt they have screw fest back in june? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 09:16 AM~6431361
> *even worse..owners of sable..claimed they put 30k into car..  1k  just for radio..and were getting ready for big car show..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


guarantee they didn't have full coverage.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:09 AM~6431327
> *Stupid ass 83's..... and you can buy them new now :uh: http://www.texanwirewheels.com/
> *


wtf? Only $3,295 per set of 4


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:21 AM~6431401
> *wtf?  Only $3,295 per set of 4
> *



put some on the truck... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 24 2006, 09:20 AM~6431390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


barbain huh.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 09:22 AM~6431408
> *put some on the truck...  :0
> *


I dont think them come in sixlug *YET*!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 09:22 AM~6431408
> *put some on the truck...  :0
> *


nope. i'm not into retarded spokes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:23 AM~6431419
> *I dont think them come in sixlug YET!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


adaptaz!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 09:23 AM~6431418
> *
> nope.. they said $ lost..  they got 30k into a SABLE.. with no insurance?
> 
> *


dumb move. sable = p.o.s. from the get go


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 09:23 AM~6431418
> *yeah..  but heels & wheels got moved to december..remember..
> nope.. they said $ lost..   they got 30k into a SABLE.. with no insurance?
> barbain huh.
> *


didnt even know cuz i wasnt planning on attending.....


No insurance company would cover a sable for more than 5 grand!!! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:26 AM~6431438
> *didnt even know cuz i wasnt planning on attending.....
> No insurance company would cover a sable for over 5 grand!!! :uh:
> *


AGREE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 09:24 AM~6431425
> *adaptaz!!!
> *


the pot metal kind stacked twice :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 08:21 AM~6431401
> *wtf?  Only $3,295 per set of 4
> *




for the donk then it will sell for 30k FIRM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2006, 01:22 PM~6288451
> *Kenwood 500 & 600w amps + 2 - 8" kenwood speakers all new for 400 bucks
> 
> 
> ...


PRICE DROP = $300.00

BALLERS ONLY RESPOND.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:29 AM~6431453
> *the pot metal kind stacked twice :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 24 2006, 09:29 AM~6431454
> *for the donk then it will sell for 30k FIRM
> *


or get offered a high mileage truck and spliced up camaro = :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:30 AM~6431457
> *PRICE DROP = $300.00
> 
> BALLERS ONLY RESPOND.
> *


I only listen to talk raido do you think this will make AM jam??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:32 AM~6431473
> *or get offered a high mileage truck and spliced up camaro = :thumbsdown:
> *


LoL!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey slo, glad you offered those steel wheels to homie. that way he will stop asking for mine. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:32 AM~6431475
> *I only listen to talk raido do you think this will make AM jam??
> *


just add a reverberator to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 24 2006, 09:29 AM~6431453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those amps two channels each? 4 each?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:32 AM~6431475
> *I only listen to talk raido do you think this will make AM jam??
> *



950?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 09:34 AM~6431489
> *billet adapters, only way to go.
> 
> 
> ...


you asking too many questions, i buy, i get installed, i get headaches, i pull them out, i put them inside the house and cure my headache.  

i'm not too tech on audio b.s.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

those amps two channels each? 4 each?
[/quote]


One of the amps is a two channel and the other one is a two ,three ,or four channel.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:36 AM~6431501
> *you asking too many questions, i buy, i get installed, i get headaches, i pull them out, i put them inside the house and cure my headache.
> 
> i'm not too tech on audio b.s.
> *


guess u dont know how many ohms they put out either huh..

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 09:36 AM~6431500
> *950?
> *


 :ugh: 740


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:40 AM~6431525
> *:ugh: 740
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 24 2006, 09:40 AM~6431523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 09:41 AM~6431531
> *:uh:
> *


I was being smart ass do you really thing I JAM AM??? Im not that old :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:44 AM~6431554
> *I was being smart ass do you really thing I JAM AM??? Im not that old :biggrin:
> *


si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:46 AM~6431559
> *si
> *



x2


how old are you?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 09:48 AM~6431572
> *x2
> how old are you?
> *


My b-day is tomorrow  I'll be the big three o....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:52 AM~6431603
> *My b-day is tomorrow  I'll be the big three o....
> *


hijuelachingada!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 09:52 AM~6431603
> *My b-day is tomorrow  I'll be the big three o....
> *


 :0 :0 Party at your house?!

Ive been listening to talk radio since I was in my early twenties! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 09:53 AM~6431611
> *:0  :0  Party at your house?!
> 
> Ive been listening to talk radio since I was in my early twenties!  :roflmao:
> *


me since i got this job over 4 years ago = traffic updates


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:53 AM~6431605
> *hijuelachingada!!
> *


Im catching up to yo azzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone know when the next swap meet is being held and where at?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:57 AM~6431635
> *anyone know when the next swap meet is being held and where at?
> *


As soon as i know ill tell ya cuz i need to go too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 10:01 AM~6431651
> *As soon as i know ill tell ya cuz i need to go too
> *


  

was the horse track swap meet cancelled due to rain earlier this month?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:02 AM~6431660
> *
> 
> was the horse track swap meet cancelled due to rain earlier this month?
> *



this one?

http://www.earlyironsswapmeet.com/conroeenter.html


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Mac2lac are you coming to Houston this weekend?

Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 10:06 AM~6431683
> *this one?
> 
> http://www.earlyironsswapmeet.com/conroeenter.html
> *


you going? don't mind checking it out. looking for a set of cragar superlites (discontinued) that are similar to weld wheel draglite rims


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:07 AM~6431701
> *you going?  don't mind checking it out.
> *



Nov 4-5... sounds good.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:02 AM~6431660
> *
> 
> was the horse track swap meet cancelled due to rain earlier this month?
> *


I dunno i was in Vegas :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 10:10 AM~6431722
> *I dunno i was in Vegas :cheesy:
> *


trudat and you forgot to pic me up some mags :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 24 2006, 08:07 AM~6431693
> *Mac2lac are you coming to Houston this weekend?
> 
> Juan KT
> *


he should for the meeting...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i see alot of hlc online... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Question...who here is cool with my brother and would come hang with us at club HAVANA for his birthday from the 3rd of November on Saturday Nov 4th at night. I know I know...that would be AFTER setup for Los [email protected] Car Show and the night before actual show. I just wanted to see who was down to go for list purposes and who wanted to throw down on a bottle or two so we can be in the VIP section there. Its a Latin club with salsa and hip hop and some pop for 21 and up and dress to impress. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 10:13 AM~6431751
> *Question...who here is cool with my brother and would come hang with us at club HAVANA on Saturday Nov 4th at night.  I know I know...that would be AFTER setup for Los [email protected] Car Show and the night before actual show.  I just wanted to see who was down to go for list purposes and who wanted to throw down on a bottle or two so we can be in the VIP section there.  Its a Latin club with salsa and hip hop and some pop for 21 and up and dress to impress.  Hit me up if interested.
> *


nah. don't do overrated clubs. :biggrin: clubs these days don't match the ones from late 80's-early 90's.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 08:13 AM~6431751
> *Question...who here is cool with my brother and would come hang with us at club HAVANA for his birthday from the 3rd of November on Saturday Nov 4th at night.  I know I know...that would be AFTER setup for Los [email protected] Car Show and the night before actual show.  I just wanted to see who was down to go for list purposes and who wanted to throw down on a bottle or two so we can be in the VIP section there.  Its a Latin club with salsa and hip hop and some pop for 21 and up and dress to impress.  Hit me up if interested.
> *


im down.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 24 2006, 09:07 AM~6431693
> *Mac2lac are you coming to Houston this weekend?
> 
> Juan KT
> *



i'm hoping to.....for the meeting....trying to get ahold of slim on those wheels..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:07 AM~6431701
> *you going?  don't mind checking it out.  looking for a set of cragar superlites (discontinued) that are similar to weld wheel draglite rims
> *



I found this one for next year...  


*17th Auto Swap Meet
Mar 17th-18th
*

_at Traders Village_

Sponsored by the Vintage Chevrolet Club of America
(VCCA) - San Jacinto Region

More car stuff than you've ever seen in one place will be on display and for sale during the Traders Village 16th ANNUAL AUTO SWAP MEET, March 17-18, 2007, sponsored by the Vintage Chevrolet Club of America (VCCA) - San Jacinto Region. It's a car lovers! There will be over 800 swap meet dealers on hand with over one million car parts and accessories, plus all types of classic and antique cars and trucks on display.

Cruise the Car Corral and see all makes and models on display from the last decade. Browse through booths filled with old, new and used automobile parts, paraphernalia and more memorabilia. If you're a car enthusiast looking for something unique, this Auto Swap Meet is the place for you. Bring out the whole family. The Swap Meet is free to the public. Open each day from 8:00 a.m. to Dusk.

The market is just minute's northwest of downtown Houston on North Eldridge Road off of Highway 290. Free to the public, parking $2. Reserve your space now for 2003 Swap Meet contact:
Mr. Pat Doyle, 713-896-9315 

20'w x 16'd Spaces $30 ea.
10'w x 32'd Spaces $30 ea.
14'w x 25'd Spaces $30 ea.
14'w x 25'd Covered $40 ea.
Car Corral Spaces $25 ea.

Swap Meet Committee and Traders Village reserve the right to reject and/or eject any person or firm they deem undesirable for any reason. Their actions and decisions are final.

REMEMBER: All spaces reserved on a first come first served basis. There will be an additional $5 charge per space at gate if not pre-registered, by 3/1/05.

Only 10% non-automotive related merchandise on any swap meet space.

Make checks or money orders payable to:
SJR - VCCA, Mr. Pat Doyle, 10402 Clear Cove Lane, Houston, TX 77041


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 10:17 AM~6431792
> *i'm hoping to.....for the meeting....trying to get ahold of slim on those wheels..... :biggrin:
> *


he already sold them.

<----


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2006, 09:16 AM~6431779
> *im down.......
> *


the mrs give you permission or she coming along too? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 10:18 AM~6431799
> *I found this one for next year...
> 17th Auto Swap Meet
> Mar 17th-18th
> ...


I'll be living in the area by then. will have my list ready.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 24 2006, 09:44 AM~6431554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont know your bro.. but im down.. heard be some h0ez there..so count me in!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:19 AM~6431811
> *I'll be living in the area by then.  will have my list ready.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 10:22 AM~6431835
> *boy rollin with that 8 track in da lac, and grubbin on big mac..  dat a fact!!
> dont know your bro..  but im down..  heard be some h0ez there..so count me in!
> 
> *


you don't know carlos? cool dude.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 10:22 AM~6431835
> *boy rollin with that 8 track in da lac, and grubbin on big mac..  dat a fact!!
> *


now that i read it.. it sounds cheesy..

:angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 09:22 AM~6431835
> *dont know your bro..  but im down..  heard be some h0ez there..so count me in!
> 
> *


Carlos with the Green 64 "Travieso"...I think you have met him before.. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe.. dunno.. perhaps..possibility..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 10:24 AM~6431847
> *now that i read it..  it sounds cheesy..
> 
> :angry:
> *


si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 10:26 AM~6431859
> *si
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you think i'm going to make this boy not trust his chick from now on?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294658

:angel:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 08:17 AM~6431792
> *i'm hoping to.....for the meeting....trying to get ahold of slim on those wheels..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:29 AM~6431886
> *you think i'm going to make this boy not trust his chick from now on?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294658
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hrnybrneye 

*The following errors were found
This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.

This personal message has not been sent*
:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:37 AM~6431943
> *hrnybrneye
> 
> The following errors were found
> ...


thanks for lettin me know cause i didnt know.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2006, 10:42 AM~6431957
> *thanks for lettin me know cause i didnt know.
> *


that's what nikkush are for


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 09:25 AM~6431855
> *maybe..  dunno.. perhaps..possibility..
> *


This ***** here..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2006, 03:01 PM~6426497
> *if you raise your standards in your pimp game, you could have score a night out with hrnybrneyz.  i met up with her and we went to the strip joint, what's up with your pimp game?
> *


latin...HOW LONG AGO WAS THAT?!?!? LIKE TWO YEARS AGO?!?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and it wasnt hookin up type of thing either. dena was suppose to come with us but she sold out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 23 2006, 03:09 PM~6426542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2006, 10:47 AM~6431988
> *latin...HOW LONG AGO WAS THAT?!?!? LIKE TWO YEARS AGO?!?!?!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and it wasnt hookin up type of thing either. dena was suppose to come with us but she sold out.
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 08:47 AM~6431986
> *This ***** here..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I know him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2006, 10:47 AM~6431988
> *latin...HOW LONG AGO WAS THAT?!?!? LIKE TWO YEARS AGO?!?!?!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and it wasnt hookin up type of thing either. dena was suppose to come with us but she sold out.
> *


i know nga! LOL

Just playing with Sixty8imps pimpgame :biggrin: 

oh forgot to mention, she slept and farted on my bed also :cheesy: y con dena :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 10:47 AM~6431986
> *This ***** here..
> 
> 
> ...


seen em, dont know em.. he intimadating looking.. 

hno: 

but i'll go to havana..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:49 AM~6432007
> *i know nga!  LOL
> 
> Just playing with Sixty8imps pimpgame  :biggrin:
> ...



damn!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

any chance, anybody got a 67' upper rear seat? found one in cali.but shipping is hell.. pm me.., call, text,fax..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 10:50 AM~6432020
> *damn!
> *


them nikitas were drunk tambien :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 10:51 AM~6432027
> *any chance, anybody got a 67' upper rear seat?  found one in cali.but shipping is hell..  pm me.., call, text,fax..
> *



I dont.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 10:53 AM~6432046
> *I dont.
> *


 :uh: 
aight, i'll take you off the list


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:51 AM~6432030
> *them nikitas were drunk tambien  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 10:53 AM~6432052
> *:uh:
> aight, i'll take you off the list
> *



ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 10:51 AM~6432027
> *any chance, anybody got a 67' upper rear seat?  found one in cali.but shipping is hell..  pm me.., call, text,fax..
> *


si.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290235

Gas saver! Girls love em!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:49 AM~6432007
> *i know nga!  LOL
> 
> Just playing with Sixty8imps pimpgame  :biggrin:
> ...


LMMFAO!!! you ole instigating ass!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:57 AM~6432089
> *si.
> *


pics? price?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 24 2006, 11:00 AM~6432112
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290235
> 
> Gas saver! Girls love em!
> *


I'LL TAKE TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 09:51 AM~6432030
> *them nikitas were drunk tambien  :cheesy:
> *


we were our partying somewhere else that night too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2006, 11:02 AM~6432127
> *we were our partying somewhere else that night too.
> *


I know :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:11 AM~6431735
> *trudat and you forgot to pic me up some mags  :angry:
> *


I didnt for get. I never saw one person from TRM. Not even Brent he says hes gonna take are of me on mags but im not bothering him right now b/.c he just closed on his house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lets keep this on topic!! topic is, who gots a 67 upper rear seat???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 10:24 AM~6431847
> *now that i read it..  it sounds cheesy..
> 
> :angry:
> *


Aint no thang buta chicken wang ona strang from burger kang!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Michael did you see the comments I left you? HAHAHAH LMAO!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 24 2006, 11:10 AM~6432197
> *Hey Michael did you see the comments I left you? HAHAHAH LMAO!! :roflmao:
> *



link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Oct 24 2006, 11:18 AM~6432239
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 24 2006, 10:17 AM~6432237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 11:23 AM~6432281
> *
> *


AGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 24 2006, 11:22 AM~6432278
> *I scared the $hit outta him and some of his friends friday night, jumped out a back bedroom window, came around the back of the house and just ran up on them screaming!!!   I don't think I ever laughed so hard in my life!!!
> I was waiiiitttttttiiiiiinnnnnnnggggggggggg 4 you :uh:
> 
> ...


bryan must be a more lame place, then i 1st thought.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 10:43 AM~6432417
> *bryan must be a more lame place, then i 1st thought.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 11:43 AM~6432417
> *bryan must be a more lame place, then i 1st thought.
> *


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

macalac, 730$ inflation mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 11:46 AM~6432440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> macalac, 730$  inflation mayne
> *


you get rid of them rims after all?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 11:48 AM~6432448
> *you get rid of them rims after all?
> *


tomorrow is the deadline, he don't cough up 4 bills they go on the market for 5 bills. NO TRADES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 11:49 AM~6432456
> *tomorrow is the deadline, he don't cough up 4 bills they go on the market for 5 bills.  NO TRADES
> *


i might be down for buying em out right, but for $400.. for $500.. i can almsot get new ones..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 10:43 AM~6432417
> *bryan must be a more lame place, then i 1st thought.
> *



she just loves scaring the shit out of people.....she comes from the back yard screaming like the lechusa and shit...me and 2 of my homies were there just chillin.... hno: hno: hno: ......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 11:50 AM~6432475
> *i might be down for buying em out right, but for $400..  for $500.. i can almsot get new ones..
> *


I can get you new ones cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:46 AM~6432440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> macalac, 730$  inflation mayne
> *



:buttkick: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 11:50 AM~6432475
> *i might be down for buying em out right, but for $400..  for $500.. i can almsot get new ones..
> *


then get new ones. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 11:52 AM~6432489
> *she just loves scaring the shit out of people.....she comes from the back yard screaming like the lechusa and shit...me and 2 of my homies were there just chillin.... hno:  hno:  hno: ......
> *


someone yells lechusa i am picturing a big tit chick with milky juggs> wtf is a lechusa?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 11:52 AM~6432491
> *I can get you new ones cheaper :biggrin:
> *


with tires?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 11:56 AM~6432526
> *with tires?
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 11:56 AM~6432530
> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 11:57 AM~6432534
> *:biggrin:
> *


Lets just say I NEVER loose $$$


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 11:57 AM~6432539
> *Lets just say I NEVER loose $$$
> *


oh yeah, thanks for putting the rim with the nail in the back of my truck to where i didn't get a chance to view it til i got home. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 24 2006, 11:52 AM~6432489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got tires already!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 11:58 AM~6432545
> *oh yeah, thanks for putting the rim with the nail in the back of my truck to where i didn't get a chance to view it til i got home.  :uh:
> *


Ill give you a plug for free. FYI i never even knew it was there :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 12:00 PM~6432555
> *Ill give you a plug for free. FYI i never even knew it was there :angry:
> *


nah it's cool. i should have stuck to my motto: DON'T TRUST A WHITE MAN.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 12:00 PM~6432564
> *nah it's cool.  i should have stuck to my motto: DON'T TRUST A WHITE MAN.
> *


Then stay out my hood foolio!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 12:03 PM~6432592
> *Then stay out my hood foolio!
> *


We'll see.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 11:55 AM~6432521
> *someone yells lechusa i am picturing a big tit chick with milky juggs>  wtf is a lechusa?
> *



owl


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 12:03 PM~6432592
> *Then stay out my hood foolio!
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 12:06 PM~6432618
> *owl
> *


must be a mojadito thing. never heard of it.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 08:19 AM~6431807
> *the mrs give you permission or she coming along too? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ........you know im a solo rider... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:08 AM~6432634
> *must be a mojadito thing.  never heard of it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 12:03 PM~6432597
> *We'll see.
> *


 :around: :around: Ima tell my neighbors to keep the kids inside :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 12:11 PM~6432667
> *:around:  :around: Ima tell my neighbors to keep the kids inside :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: bastard! lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2006, 12:09 PM~6432652
> *:0  ........you know im a solo rider... :biggrin:
> *


then why couldn't you meet up with us after an h.l.c. meeting one time? :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:13 AM~6432686
> *then why couldn't you meet up with us after an h.l.c. meeting one time?  :angry:
> *


oh..u wanna put me on blast......... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

its called marriage problems


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2006, 12:21 PM~6432774
> *oh..u wanna put me on blast......... :angry:
> *


 :nono: i'm just fkn with you.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 11:08 AM~6432634
> *must be a mojadito thing.  never heard of it.
> *



this coming from dj LATIN :ugh: :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 12:34 PM~6432904
> *this coming from dj LATIN  :ugh:  :ugh:  :buttkick:
> *



si


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 10:32 AM~6432890
> *:nono: i'm just fkn with you.
> *


i know.... :biggrin: .....but.... :angry: .... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 12:34 PM~6432904
> *this coming from dj LATIN  :ugh:  :ugh:  :buttkick:
> *


I'm Chicano :happysad: 

Did spend summers in Rio Bravo, Tamaulipas though as a kid and they never spoke of a Lechusa. Probably since they didn't live on a rancho.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

oinkhuesu!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 12:38 PM~6432940
> *oinkhuesu!!
> 
> 
> ...


OH NOOOO............................. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: hno: hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2006, 11:25 AM~6432811
> *its called marriage problems
> *



been there homie......it's hard to have problems at home and hang out with the guys....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 12:41 PM~6432974
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:
> *


Theres a text headed our way  hno: hno: :angry:  hno: hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 12:43 PM~6432983
> *been there homie......it's hard to have problems at home and hang out with the guys....
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 11:37 AM~6432931
> *I'm Chicano  :happysad:
> 
> Did spend summers in Rio Bravo, Tamaulipas though as a kid and they never spoke of a Lechusa.  Probably since they didn't live on a rancho.
> *


probably cause ya'll were eatin the lechusa and they called it pollo..... :biggrin: 


y mas chicano traes las nalgas.....eres mexicano buey.....AHUA.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 12:45 PM~6433003
> *Theres a text headed our way  hno:  hno: :angry:   hno:  hno:
> *



Im not opening any text messages from Latin today. :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 12:45 PM~6433003
> *Theres a text headed our way  hno:  hno: :angry:   hno:  hno:
> *


pinche brian and ellie. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2006, 11:25 AM~6432811
> *its called marriage problems
> *


HEy I remember those....but then I took care of the situation....Happily Unmarried :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 12:53 PM~6433069
> *HEy I remember those....but then I took care of the situation....Happily Unmarried  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 12:45 PM~6433011
> *probably cause ya'll were eatin the lechusa and they called it pollo..... :biggrin:
> y mas chicano traes las nalgas.....eres mexicano buey.....AHUA.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAH them fools were crying. i didn't realize til years later my grandmother bought their pet chickens to make some caldo.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 11:54 AM~6433076
> *NAH them fools were crying.  i didn't realize til years later my grandmother bought their pet chickens to make some caldo.
> *



:0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: 

mmmmmmmmm caldo.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Question...who here is cool with my brother Carlos from Empire with the green 64 "Travieso" and would come hang with us at club HAVANA for his birthday (3rd of November) on Saturday Nov 4th at night. 
I know I know...that would be AFTER setup for Los [email protected] Car Show and the night before the actual show. I just wanted to see who was down to go for list purposes and who wanted chip in to throw down on a bottle or two so we can be in the VIP section there. Its a Latin club with salsa and hip hop and some pop for 21 and up and dress to impress. Hit me up if interested.


SO FAR: 
2 people have said yes. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 01:02 PM~6433132
> *Question...who here is cool with my brother Carlos from Empire with the green 64 "Travieso" and would come hang with us at club HAVANA for his birthday (3rd of November) on Saturday Nov 4th at night.
> I know I know...that would be AFTER setup for Los [email protected] Car Show and the night before the actual show.  I just wanted to see who was down to go for list purposes and who wanted chip in to throw down on a bottle or two so we can be in the VIP section there.  Its a Latin club with salsa and hip hop and some pop for 21 and up and dress to impress.  Hit me up if interested.
> SO FAR:
> ...


REEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSST!!!!!

I'll see if i can make it. Not a definate yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

If anyone gets a hold of slim let me know. going to buy his rims to flip them for a bill or two more. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 12:02 PM~6433132
> *Question...who here is cool with my brother Carlos from Empire with the green 64 "Travieso" and would come hang with us at club HAVANA for his birthday (3rd of November) on Saturday Nov 4th at night.
> I know I know...that would be AFTER setup for Los [email protected] Car Show and the night before the actual show.  I just wanted to see who was down to go for list purposes and who wanted chip in to throw down on a bottle or two so we can be in the VIP section there.  Its a Latin club with salsa and hip hop and some pop for 21 and up and dress to impress.  Hit me up if interested.
> SO FAR:
> ...



i could have sworn you said a tejano club.....can't make it homie...i'll have my lil man with me for the show....that's my road dogg for car shows...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 24 2006, 12:38 PM~6432940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT OPEN EM, ANYDAY.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 12:03 PM~6433138
> *REEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSST!!!!!
> 
> I'll see if i can make it.  Not a definate yet.
> *


como que repost...yeah similar info but its not a simple cut and paste....besides...i know some people dont go back and read and the post whoring has made the page number jump up drastically. I was just reiterating the message from earlier so people on now can see it as well. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 12:04 PM~6433146
> *If anyone gets a hold of slim let me know.  going to buy his rims to flip them for a bill or two more.  :biggrin:
> *



<<<------SOLD!!!!!------

just got off the phone with him...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 01:04 PM~6433148
> *FORGOT THE JALAPENOS
> *


can't do jalapenos no more, they got me sick one time.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

que onda camaradas?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

que onda camaradas?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

que onda camaradas?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6433155
> *como que repost...yeah similar info but its not a simple cut and paste....besides...i know some people dont go back and read and the post whoring has made the page number jump up drastically.  I was just reiterating the message from earlier so people on now can see it as well. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6433156
> *<<<------SOLD!!!!!------
> 
> just got off the phone with him...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
man you had me laughing when you called me
mike: "did you really buy slim's rims?" 
latin: "yeah man, i'll sell them to you for 600" 
mike: "bitch!" 
latin fk it inflation, 650..."
mike "fk you man!"
latin: 725! 750!"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 01:05 PM~6433155
> *como que repost...yeah similar info but its not a simple cut and paste....besides...i know some people dont go back and read and the post whoring has made the page number jump up drastically.  I was just reiterating the message from earlier so people on now can see it as well. :biggrin:
> *


how much to get in etc...?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 12:10 PM~6433182
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> man you had me laughing when you called me
> mike: "did you really buy slim's rims?"
> ...



hell yeah....cause i was like....i know this puto didn't buy those rims....what's he going to put them on?? won't match his truck.....the caprice is for sale.....the grandnational would spin the spokes off.... :twak: :twak: ........mamon.....haha...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 01:13 PM~6433199
> *hell yeah....cause i was like....i know this puto didn't buy those rims....what's he going to put them on?? won't match his truck.....the caprice is for sale.....the grandnational would spin the spokes off.... :twak:  :twak: ........mamon.....haha...
> *


caprice isn't for sale but for the right price, it would go just like the grand national.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 24 2006, 12:48 PM~6433030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 24 2006, 01:06 PM~6433166
> *que onda camaradas?
> *



:around: :around: :around:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 01:19 PM~6433247
> *:around:  :around:  :around:
> *


Ellie you must be as board as I am :buttkick: :angel: uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 01:02 PM~6433132
> *Question...who here is cool with my brother Carlos from Empire with the green 64 "Travieso" and would come hang with us at club HAVANA for his birthday (3rd of November) on Saturday Nov 4th at night.
> I know I know...that would be AFTER setup for Los [email protected] Car Show and the night before the actual show.  I just wanted to see who was down to go for list purposes and who wanted chip in to throw down on a bottle or two so we can be in the VIP section there.  Its a Latin club with salsa and hip hop and some pop for 21 and up and dress to impress.  Hit me up if interested.
> SO FAR:
> ...


I may go..... I think ive been there b4? Too muck rinky rinky and i forget sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

brb......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 01:23 PM~6433272
> *Ellie you must be as board as I am :buttkick:  :angel:  uffin:
> *



si,


the bad part is now that this dude got fired. I have to help these peons... until we get another peon. Its cutting into my whoring time. :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 01:27 PM~6433306
> *si,
> the bad part is now that this dude got fired. I have to help these peons... until we get another peon. Its cutting into my whoring time.  :angry:
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 01:26 PM~6433298
> *brb......
> *



Im not opening that text message... :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 01:38 PM~6433376
> *Im not opening that text message...  :angry:
> *


Its just him pushing out another log!! :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 01:40 PM~6433384
> *Its just him pushing out another log!! :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 01:44 PM~6433407
> *:roflmao:  :barf:
> *


Sound only thank god :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

QUE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 01:45 PM~6433420
> *PURO PEDO*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 01:46 PM~6433430
> *PURO PEDO
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin sent me a pic of his office!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 01:13 PM~6433644
> *Latin sent me a pic of his office!!
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 02:13 PM~6433644
> *Latin sent me a pic of his office!!
> 
> 
> ...



executive!!

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 02:16 PM~6433675
> *executive!!
> 
> :0
> *


lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

<----- 5,500


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 02:20 PM~6433698
> *<-----  5,500
> 
> 
> *


Ive been here since 02 ans still have less


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2006, 02:23 PM~6433732
> *Ive been here since 02 ans still have less
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6426216 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 02:33 PM~6433801
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6426216 :0  :0  :0
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6433825


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:39 PM~6433836
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6433825
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 02:41 PM~6433856
> *:roflmao:
> *


Damn shame the Dynamic Wheelchair Duo has to back each other up on talking shit.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/10/23/...in2117187.shtml

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 24 2006, 01:57 PM~6433966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotcha lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *DJLATIN*, ALAC

ninja mode off>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 24 2006, 02:59 PM~6433979
> *lol
> gotcha lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

uh -oh latin, no ninja gear.... :0 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ALAC, *DJLATIN*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 24 2006, 01:51 PM~6433931
> *http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/10/23/...in2117187.shtml
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: Thank God I don't have that problem!!!! 3 beautiful babies..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 24 2006, 01:59 PM~6433979
> *lol
> gotcha lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 01:57 PM~6433967
> *YOU PUSSY!
> 
> TRUST NO HOES!
> *


 :dunno: i thought it was never trust a big butt and a smile :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 03:04 PM~6434030
> *:dunno: i thought it was never trust a big butt and a smile  :dunno:
> *


 :burn: i don't look at big john that way :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:05 PM~6434039
> *:burn:  i don't look at big john that way  :ugh:
> *


glad to know that bro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 24 2006, 03:07 PM~6434058
> *glad to know that bro
> *


no problem. next time walk sideways when mike is around :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:07 PM~6434062
> *no problem.  next time walk sideways when mike is around  :ugh:
> *


 :0 i never knew i had to worry around him but dammm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:05 PM~6434039
> *:burn:  i don't look at big john that way  :ugh:
> *



i hope not..... :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 03:09 PM~6434084
> *i hope not..... :barf:
> *


why you staring at big johns cachetes?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 24 2006, 02:08 PM~6434075
> *:0 i never knew i had to worry around him but dammm
> *












:angry: :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:09 PM~6434090
> *why you staring at big johns cachetes?
> *













***** PLEASE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 03:11 PM~6434104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it's ok, we understand the closet wasn't comfortable for you. you are still my homie if you are into a big mans buttcrack.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mike..when next time city of bryan throwing another THEME PARTY.. i wanna come down for it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 03:15 PM~6434135
> *mike..when next time city of bryan throwing another THEME PARTY.. i wanna come down for it..
> *


better watch your nalgas, mike likes em big.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 03:16 PM~6434143
> *better watch your nalgas, mike likes em big.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 03:17 PM~6434152
> *:scrutinize:
> *


glad i got NO nalgas :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:13 PM~6434121
> *it's ok, we understand the closet wasn't comfortable for you.  you are still my homie if you are into a big mans buttcrack.
> *



i think we need to be careful withyou.....you were the one askin me to come stay with you when we come down to h-town.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 12:11 PM~6433186
> *how much to get in etc...?
> *


well I am trying to get a guest list, if possible, it will be free before 11pm. Pero tambien wanted to see if anyone was gonna go in on a bottle or two at the club.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 03:18 PM~6434170
> *i think we need to be careful withyou.....you were the one askin me to come stay with you when we come down to h-town.... :biggrin:
> *


Nope, you wanted a place to stay due to your car, so i offered. by the way hope this helps you...

http://www.gayhusbands.com/supportgroup.htm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 03:19 PM~6434177
> *well I am trying to get a guest list, if possible, it will be free before 11pm.  Pero tambien wanted to see if anyone was gonna go in on a bottle or two at the club.
> *


sorry man, i don't drink. alkies got to pay for their own liquor.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:19 PM~6434181
> *Nope, you wanted a place to stay due to your car, so i offered.  by the way hope this helps you...
> 
> http://www.gayhusbands.com/supportgroup.htm
> *




not only are you a member....but you are the PRESIDENT!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 03:21 PM~6434192
> *not only are you a member....but you are the PRESIDENT!!!!
> *











don't deny your feelings, i'm sure big john will understand.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:20 PM~6434187
> *sorry man, i don't drink.  alkies got to pay for their own liquor.
> *


well I remember you were addicted to Chrome at one point in time... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:24 PM~6434230
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no te nojes mijo....the jealous joto side is coming out in you homie.....maybe that's why you don't drink....haha....i can be your and john's friend too....calmate....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 03:25 PM~6434244
> *well I remember you were addicted to Chrome at one point in time... :biggrin:
> *


LOL! PINCHE JORGE! :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 03:25 PM~6434246
> *no te nojes mijo....the jealous joto side is coming out in you homie.....maybe that's why you don't drink....haha....i can be your and john's friend too....calmate....
> *


don't try to use reverse psychology. that is a form of being in denial. it's ok the homies won't ditch you for straddling the fence.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

AND I KNOW WHAT TO GET MIKE FOR XMAS!! :biggrin: 

Dont hate me John, I been sitting on this one for ages now...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 02:25 PM~6434244
> *well I remember you were addicted to Chrome at one point in time... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



he still is










hahaha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 02:31 PM~6434275
> *AND I KNOW WHAT TO GET MIKE FOR XMAS!! :biggrin:
> 
> Dont hate me John, I been sitting on this one for ages now...
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


dude you are fuckin sorry for that one!!!!!! haha......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 02:31 PM~6434275
> *AND I KNOW WHAT TO GET MIKE FOR XMAS!! :biggrin:
> 
> Dont hate me John, I been sitting on this one for ages now...
> ...


oh ok *****......i got somethign for u if u wanna go this route...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 24 2006, 02:34 PM~6434295
> *oh ok *****......i got somethign for u if u wanna go this route...
> *


I couldnt help it man...such a clean photochop and never an excuse to use it....I have no more foto fodder of you but I am sure there is plenty of me everywhere. Whats fair is fair  :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 03:31 PM~6434275
> *AND I KNOW WHAT TO GET MIKE FOR XMAS!! :biggrin:
> 
> Dont hate me John, I been sitting on this one for ages now...
> ...



That was F***********ed up!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 03:32 PM~6434280
> *he still is
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2006, 03:36 PM~6434314
> *That was F***********ed  up!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh god my eyes :burn:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 02:36 PM~6434311
> *I couldnt help it man...such a clean photochop and never an excuse to use it....I have no more foto fodder of you but I am sure there is plenty of me everywhere.  Whats fair is fair    :0  :0
> *


i think i have one stored away for a rainy day


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2006, 02:39 PM~6434319
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dude ...that is the gayest comment i've ever heard.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2006, 03:45 PM~6434347
> *dude ...that is the gayest comment i've ever heard.... :uh:
> *


guess you never seen that war flick


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 24 2006, 03:18 PM~6434170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i drink like 3 40oz's in parking lot before i go in.so im good..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty8imp, mac2lac, Dualhex02, *JUSTDEEZ* 

we know.. *BUTTS III... * 

very funny.. hardy har har


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 10:47 AM~6431986
> *This ***** here..
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen him before...... I will try to go......


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 03:31 PM~6434275
> *AND I KNOW WHAT TO GET MIKE FOR XMAS!! :biggrin:
> 
> Dont hate me John, I been sitting on this one for ages now...
> ...


Awe cool, I found my new screensaver, lol.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 24 2006, 03:05 PM~6434473
> *Awe cool, I found my new screensaver, lol.....
> *




hahahha.....dammit...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 24 2006, 04:05 PM~6434473
> *Awe cool, I found my new screensaver, lol.....
> *


that's illegal pr0nography


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 06:54 AM~6431277
> *tow truck driver got popped 3 times, after stealing candy sable on swangas..
> *


paint, kit, wheels, tvs system all that.....and still aint paid off, foolish.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 03:53 PM~6434379
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty8imp, mac2lac, Dualhex02, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> ...


WOULD YOU RATHER I TALKED ABOUT SOME OF YOUR TOPICS
1) RUM AND HOT POCKETS
2) BULLSHITTIN TO THE LADIES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 24 2006, 05:35 PM~6435139
> *WOULD YOU RATHER I TALKED ABOUT SOME OF YOUR TOPICS
> 1) RUM AND HOT POCKETS
> 2) BULLSHITTIN TO THE LADIES
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 24 2006, 05:35 PM~6435139
> *WOULD YOU RATHER I TALKED ABOUT SOME OF YOUR TOPICS
> 1) RUM AND HOT POCKETS
> 2) BULLSHITTIN TO THE LADIES
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 24 2006, 05:35 PM~6435139
> *WOULD YOU RATHER I TALKED ABOUT SOME OF YOUR TOPICS
> 1) RUM AND HOT POCKETS
> 2) BULLSHITTIN TO THE LADIES
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 05:10 PM~6434966
> *paint, kit, wheels, tvs system all that.....and still aint paid off, foolish.
> *


he was stealing it..not repo'n it.. not sure why, but yup.. was stealing it.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 04:23 PM~6435480
> *he was stealing it..not repo'n it..    not sure why, but yup.. was stealing it.
> *


where u read that?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2006, 07:10 PM~6435786
> *where u read that?
> *


didnt.. saw news story on channel 13, "where local news comes first"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

any way look what i stumbled across a pic of our beloved dh02 in his real pary form.....pic taken off montrose for gay fest 2006.......

ENJOY




























I ONLY RETALIATED FROM AN EARLIER PHOTOSHOP ATTACK.......THIS IS MY LAST OF DH02..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok goodnight


----------



## Mizz_Diabla (Jun 28, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ahhhhahhaahhaa


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 25 2006, 12:01 AM~6438799
> *any way look what i stumbled across a pic of our beloved dh02 in his real pary form.....pic taken off montrose for gay fest 2006.......
> 
> ENJOY
> ...


AHAHHAHA
I see teh force is strong with you young paduwan...Its a bit of a stretch but not as believeable as this one in all its full size glory :biggrin: :biggrin: Funny thing is its an actual CD cover...but with someone elses head!! AHAH


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









wait...



theres more




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 25 2006, 01:01 AM~6438799
> *any way look what i stumbled across a pic of our beloved dh02 in his real pary form.....pic taken off montrose for gay fest 2006.......
> 
> ENJOY
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

tucked away in her cubby.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 07:19 AM~6439449
> *tucked away in her cubby.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 07:32 AM~6439472
> *:biggrin:
> *



I got those rims off, you want them?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 07:35 AM~6439477
> *I got those rims off, you want them?
> *


which ones? call me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 07:40 AM~6439492
> *which ones?  call me.
> *



these ...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6256684


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 07:46 AM~6439507
> *these ...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6256684
> *


fling them this way, i'll give you $13.05 for s/h


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 07:57 AM~6439535
> *fling them this way, i'll give you $13.05 for s/h
> *



13.10 and thats the lowest Ill go. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 07:57 AM~6439539
> *13.10 and thats the lowest Ill go.  :biggrin:
> *


13.08


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 07:59 AM~6439546
> *13.08
> *



13.09


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 08:07 AM~6439573
> *13.09
> 
> 
> ...


13.0825 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 08:22 AM~6439612
> *13.0825  :uh:
> *













aye aye capitan!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i got two, i'll give away..if someone wants to come get 'em..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 08:32 AM~6439657
> *i got two, i'll give away..if someone wants to come get 'em..
> *



two what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 08:33 AM~6439661
> *two what?
> *


deeeezz nutttzzzz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha he got your ass.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 25 2006, 08:33 AM~6439663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so your getting castrated? you dont need them anymore? :dunno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 08:33 AM~6439663
> *deeeezz nutttzzzz
> *


nutowned 1.01


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 06:36 AM~6439669
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Im so proud of you.
> ...


dont try to play it off fool. he got you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2006, 08:40 AM~6439684
> *dont try to play it off fool. he got you
> *



:uh: 











*aye aye capitan!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2006, 08:40 AM~6439684
> *dont try to play it off fool. he got you
> *


hey foo.. answer you text messages.. yo daddy, askin you a question


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch its a cell phone........you call it people usually answer........"usually" :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 08:43 AM~6439700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2006, 08:46 AM~6439713
> *bitch its a cell phone........you call it people usually answer........"usually"  :uh:
> *


you never answer.. usually


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Please Vote Responsibly:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry6439937


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2006, 02:31 PM~6434275
> *AND I KNOW WHAT TO GET MIKE FOR XMAS!! :biggrin:
> 
> Dont hate me John, I been sitting on this one for ages now...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 07:42 AM~6439697
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNION C.C._@Oct 25 2006, 09:43 AM~6440096
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


sup YOO NYEN C.C.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

good morning Houston


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 25 2006, 10:00 AM~6440167
> *good morning Houston
> *


its gonna rain today...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, Dualhex02, 713ridaz

sup jp!!

:wave:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 07:33 AM~6439661
> *two what?
> *



:0 oh no :roflmao: :roflmao: 

anyways, we were in houston last night, you guys were not playing about ya'lls mosquito problem, they are like the size of small buzzards!!! I think I need a blood transfusion now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 10:12 AM~6440236
> *:0 oh no :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> anyways, we were in houston last night, you guys were not playing about ya'lls mosquito problem, they are like the size of small buzzards!!!  I think I need a blood transfusion now
> *


si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 25 2006, 12:01 AM~6438799
> *any way look what i stumbled across a pic of our beloved dh02 in his real pary form.....pic taken off montrose for gay fest 2006.......
> 
> ENJOY
> ...




....dammit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



and ellie....he got yo ass!!!....you could have gotten latin when you posted bout if he wanted the wheels....but you missed it!!! dammit.. :angry: ...haha...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 09:12 AM~6440236
> *:0 oh no :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> anyways, we were in houston last night, you guys were not playing about ya'lls mosquito problem, they are like the size of small buzzards!!!  I think I need a blood transfusion now
> *


man you ain't lyin....those damn mosquitos were vicious.....i thought i had a bird on my damn arm....haha


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 09:21 AM~6440286
> *man you ain't lyin....those damn mosquitos were vicious.....i thought i had a bird on my damn arm....haha
> 
> 
> ...



You guys, notice the gas prices behind his car, we were shocked to see it below $2 once we got into houston :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 10:19 AM~6440280
> *....dammit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and ellie....he got yo ass!!!....you could have gotten latin when you posted bout if he wanted the wheels....but you missed it!!! dammit.. :angry: ...haha...
> *



si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 10:23 AM~6440295
> *You guys, notice the gas prices behind his car, we were shocked to see it below $2 once we got into houston :angry:
> *


damn 2.07?!

I just filled up at 1.93/gal by the house.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 09:24 AM~6440304
> *damn 2.07?!
> 
> I just filled up at 1.93/gal by the house.
> *



yep cheapest in town right now it $2.04 at walmart ($2.01 w/walmart card)


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 09:24 AM~6440304
> *damn 2.07?!
> 
> I just filled up at 1.93/gal by the house.
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good mike.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 09:26 AM~6440317
> *looks good mike.
> *



thank you homie.....

they'll be for sale soon!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry6440329


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 10:29 AM~6440333
> *thank you homie.....
> 
> they'll be for sale soon!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, but i'm waiting for your Daytons


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 25 2006, 10:12 AM~6440236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 09:31 AM~6440345
> *Thanks, but i'm waiting for your Daytons
> *



:uh: puhlease, he'd sell one of the kids first :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 10:34 AM~6440366
> *:uh: puhlease, he'd sell one of the kids first  :angry:
> *


nah we already talked about it.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6440362


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 10:34 AM~6440366
> *:uh: puhlease, undefined :angry:
> *


PRICE? KIDS KNOW HOW TO DO ANY WELDING OR PAINTING? UPHOLSTORY? 
OR ANY OTHER NOTABLE SKILLS?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 09:35 AM~6440376
> *PRICE?  KIDS KNOW HOW TO DO ANY WELDING OR PAINTING?  UPHOLSTORY?
> OR ANY OTHER NOTABLE SKILLS?
> *



The oldest is pretty good for car show set ups...... :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 25 2006, 09:31 AM~6440345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does workin your nerves qualify as a skill??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 10:41 AM~6440429
> *:nono:
> does workin your nerves qualify as a skill??
> *


one day. :biggrin: as the run dmc song goes: hard times!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 25 2006, 09:41 AM~6440429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Define hard times? Been there, believe me, he ain't lettin them bitches go


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 10:44 AM~6440452
> *:uh: he was talking about the kids not their dad...... :biggrin:
> Define hard times?  Been there, believe me, he ain't lettin them bitches go
> *


you mean he'd rather starve than eat? LOL


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 24 2006, 08:12 PM~6436204
> *didnt.. saw news story on channel 13, "where local news comes first"
> *


http://www.khou.com/sharedcontent/VideoPla...=96884&catId=35

LOL, at the end..."Im mad but I can get it back"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Macalac i need to compose a good country song for you...

take the kids
take the wife
sell the house
and take my dog
but by golly don't take my rims


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 09:44 AM~6440452
> *:uh: he was talking about the kids not their dad...... :biggrin:
> Define hard times?  Been there, believe me, he ain't lettin them bitches go
> *



and i was talking bout you.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 10:48 AM~6440483
> *and i was talking bout you.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 09:47 AM~6440475
> *Macalac i need to compose a good country song for you...
> 
> take the kids
> ...



gonna put Daytons on my trailer house.....YYYYEEEEEEEE HAAAAWWWWW!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 25 2006, 09:45 AM~6440456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 09:48 AM~6440483
> *and i was talking bout you.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



fucker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 10:49 AM~6440491
> *YEPPERS!!!  Especially since so many people want'em, more reason for him to keep'em
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sounds like someone i know. if he knows someone wants something he won't part with it for shit even if he can't pay bills. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 08:38 AM~6440395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sure is a lot of lowriders on that calender :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 07:19 AM~6439449
> *tucked away in her cubby.
> 
> 
> ...


my baby in her new home :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2006, 10:51 AM~6440504
> *my baby in her new home :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I like that...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2006, 09:51 AM~6440504
> *my baby in her new home :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your new house Dena!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 09:45 AM~6440456
> *you mean he'd rather starve than eat?  LOL
> *



you know i'll sell you D's





































NUTZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 10:47 AM~6440475
> *Macalac i need to compose a good country song for you...
> 
> take the kids
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE A HIT.. #1 ON THE GHETTO CHARTS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2006, 08:35 AM~6439666
> *ha he got your ass.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah he did ... :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 25 2006, 10:52 AM~6440510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks girl! I'm so excited! my house is bad ass! lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 10:52 AM~6440516
> *you know i'll sell you D's
> NUTZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


NAH YOUR EXWIFE HAS THEM ON LOCKDOWN


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 09:52 AM~6440511
> *Congratulations on your new house Dena!
> *



looks like it barely fit....long ass lacs fill up a garage....

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 25 2006, 10:55 AM~6440537
> *yo
> *


QUE BUEY? :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Oct 25 2006, 09:54 AM~6440525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: leave me outta this one :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

YA'LL ARE RICH.. HOME OWNING MUTHER F11CKERS...

:angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 09:54 AM~6440526
> *NAH YOUR EXWIFE  HAS THEM ON LOCKDOWN
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....it's not d's nutzzzz.....it's dis wallet.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 



LOCKDOWN....is what you will be REAL soon cabron!!!......vas a ver.....haha... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 10:57 AM~6440554
> *Especially when it's all yours :thumbsup:
> :nono: leave me outta this one :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 10:57 AM~6440561
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....it's not d's nutzzzz.....it's dis wallet.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOCKDOWN....is what you will be REAL soon cabron!!!......vas a ver.....haha... :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 09:57 AM~6440561
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....it's not d's nutzzzz.....it's dis wallet.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOCKDOWN....is what you will be REAL soon cabron!!!......vas a ver.....haha... :biggrin:
> *



I wish :uh: 

Anyways

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoID=688287804


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 10:57 AM~6440558
> *YA'LL ARE RICH.. HOME OWNING MUTHER F11CKERS...
> 
> :angry:
> *


Just a matter of managing your $.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 10:54 AM~6440527
> *looks like it barely fit....long ass lacs fill up a garage....
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


there's still about a foot and a half in front of it, believe it or not ... but it is a big mofo ... lol :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2006, 10:00 AM~6440587
> *there's still about a foot and a half in front of it, believe it or not ... but it is a big mofo ... lol :biggrin:
> *



my coupe barely fit in the garage with my bumper kit on it....ended up knocking a hole in the wall with the front bumper guards :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

theres some whores in this house.. theres some whores in this house... if u see one point them out...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 25 2006, 11:00 AM~6440582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 10:09 AM~6440645
> *theres some whores in this house.. theres some whores in this house... if u see one point them out...
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 25 2006, 11:17 AM~6440703
> *:dunno:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:

i'm going home now after working so hard


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2006, 10:51 AM~6440504
> *my baby in her new home :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: If you put a bumper kit will she still fit???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 11:32 AM~6440792
> *:cheesy: If you put a bumper kit will she still fit???
> *


yeah, she's got the whole garage to herself right now ...  ... so I can make her fit ... but after that ... I dunno ... maybe I'll just pay someone to babysit her all day ... lol :biggrin: I'm not sure about a bumper kit anyway ... I'd like to have one, but my trunk is already suicide ....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2006, 11:37 AM~6440818
> *yeah, she's got the whole garage to herself right now ...   ... so I can make her fit ... but after that ... I dunno ... maybe I'll just pay someone to babysit her all day ... lol :biggrin: I'm not sure about a bumper kit anyway ... I'd like to have one, but my trunk is already suicide ....
> *


We already discussed that Dena... :scrutinize: Dont be hno: !! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 11:44 AM~6440850
> *We already discussed that Dena... :scrutinize: Dont be hno: !! :cheesy:
> *


make me a 20" bumpa kit for my daily!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 11:44 AM~6440850
> *We already discussed that Dena... :scrutinize: Dont be hno: !! :cheesy:
> *


oh yeah, LOL ... let me know when you got some free time then! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 11:45 AM~6440858
> *make me a 20" bumpa kit for my daily!!
> 
> 
> *


Whenever your ready......


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 25 2006, 11:46 AM~6440864
> *oh yeah, LOL ... let me know when you got some free time then!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  Ill bring the miller


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up people


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 11:50 AM~6440889
> *Whenever your ready......
> *


 :uh: i was joking..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 11:54 AM~6440922
> *:uh:  i was joking..
> *


if your from houston theres a good chance your not!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 11:59 AM~6440959
> *if your from houston theres a good chance your not!
> *


sad,but true..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 12:01 PM~6440971
> *si
> *


ready for more ellie?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 12:01 PM~6440976
> *ready for more ellie?
> *


7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty8imp, vandalized318, Hny Brn Eyz, Lord Goofy


he left!

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 12:01 PM~6440976
> *ready for more ellie?
> *



calmate... 

youre gonna milk it as long as you can huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 09:47 AM~6440475
> *Macalac i need to compose a good country song for you...
> 
> take the kids
> ...


LMMFAO!! LATIN...youre retarded.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 12:03 PM~6440991
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty8imp, vandalized318, Hny Brn Eyz, Lord Goofy
> he left!
> ...




wtf?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 12:03 PM~6440994
> *calmate...
> 
> youre gonna milk it as long as you can huh?
> *


hmmmmm... prolly.. 






j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2006, 12:05 PM~6441000
> *LMMFAO!! LATIN...youre retarded.
> *


gay too.. he hit on me in another thread..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 25 2006, 02:17 AM~6439209
> *AHAHHAHA
> I see teh force is strong with you young paduwan...Its a bit of  a stretch but not as believeable as this one in all its full size glory  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Funny thing is its an actual CD cover...but with someone elses head!! AHAH
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im in tears.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 24 2006, 11:01 PM~6438799
> *any way look what i stumbled across a pic of our beloved dh02 in his real pary form.....pic taken off montrose for gay fest 2006.......
> 
> ENJOY
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 10:54 AM~6440922
> *:uh:  i was joking..
> *



you could always put swangers on it and get it stolen by a tow truck...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 12:23 PM~6441151
> *you could always put swangers on it and get it stolen by a tow truck...... :biggrin:
> *


but i'd have to pop driver, like they did..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 12:23 PM~6441151
> *you could always put swangers on it and get it stolen by a tow truck...... :biggrin:
> *


I the big city they just rip the swanga right out the bumpa kit at the corner stoe when you buyin a 40oz. :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 12:26 PM~6441182
> *I the big city they just rip the swanga right out the bumpa kit at the corner stoe when you buyin a 40oz. :angry:  :cheesy:
> *



true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 12:07 PM~6441019
> *gay too.. he hit on me in another thread..
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6440967


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 11:35 AM~6441276
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6440967
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

better behave danny or you will end up like this....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 12:47 PM~6441392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> better behave danny or you will end up like this....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 12:47 PM~6441392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> better behave danny or you will end up like this....
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=281993&st=220


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2006, 11:47 AM~6441392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> better behave danny or you will end up like this....
> ...


Right click save..... hmmmmm that would make a cool avi


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 09:51 AM~6440503
> *sure is a lot of lowriders on that calender :uh:
> *


Are you trying to knock the calendar? 

A believe it's called cars and stars.... it features all kinds of cars... and a variety of women to.... Alot of work was put into that by alot of people.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 01:04 PM~6441594
> *Right click save..... hmmmmm that would make a cool avi
> *


aint know u into that kinda stuff.. if i did..i'd have hollar'd at you long time ago!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 01:08 PM~6441625
> *Are you trying to knock the calendar?
> 
> A believe it's called cars and stars.... it features all kinds of cars... and a variety of women to.... Alot of work was put into that by alot of people.
> *


Is that the thing that some chick was recruiting houston people to do? nice layout. Save me one.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 12:10 PM~6441640
> *aint know u into that kinda stuff..  if i did..i'd have hollar'd at you long time ago!
> 
> *


 :0 you just now found out.....





j/k


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 11:08 AM~6441625
> *Are you trying to knock the calendar?
> 
> A believe it's called cars and stars.... it features all kinds of cars... and a variety of women to.... Alot of work was put into that by alot of people.
> *


i m not knocking it.. but it would of been nice to have more lows.. than just twanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 01:30 PM~6441730
> *i m not knocking it.. but it would of been nice to have more lows.. than just twanks
> *


hater


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 12:30 PM~6441730
> *i m not knocking it.. but it would of been nice to have more lows.. than just twanks
> *


Well I know there was a photoshoot with rap a lot, and they used rap a lot cars... and slim thugs cars are in it along with a photoshoot with him... 
Ian's Import is in it... and a few others... 

Oh and my big sister Mandy posed by her car... so her car was in it. It'll be at the show just in case you see and Infinity with silver leafing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 11:33 AM~6441765
> *hater
> *


get off my nuts.. u just mad cuz i took yo gal..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 25 2006, 12:11 PM~6441647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... que es "chuck sticks"?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 01:36 PM~6441789
> *get off my nuts.. u just mad cuz i took yo gal..
> *


clear things up.. you wanted different female fool..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 11:35 AM~6441784
> *Well I know there was a photoshoot with rap a lot, and they used rap a lot cars... and slim thugs cars are in it along with a photoshoot with him...
> Ian's Import is in it... and a few others...
> 
> ...


  :around:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 25 2006, 01:35 PM~6441784
> *Well I know there was a photoshoot with rap a lot, and they used rap a lot cars... and slim thugs cars are in it along with a photoshoot with him...
> Ian's Import is in it... and a few others...
> 
> ...


You could have used my car as long as i got a free calender out of it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 11:37 AM~6441815
> *clear things up..  you wanted different female fool..
> *


yeah. but i took em both


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 01:38 PM~6441828
> *yeah. but i took em both
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 01:39 PM~6441838
> *:worship:
> *


He must have shown them his bunny :uh: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 11:39 AM~6441847
> *He must have shown them his bunny :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


no.. i showed them my 10 1/2 inch dick


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2006, 01:44 PM~6441858
> *no.. i showed them my 10 1/2 inch dick
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, G-Bodyman


sup playa


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Ellie, tonight new episode of Ghost Hunters on sci fi


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 02:32 PM~6442152
> *Hey Ellie, tonight new episode of Ghost Hunters on sci fi
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 01:35 PM~6442175
> *:cheesy:
> *



THIS SHOW INVESTIGATES THE "SHADOW PEOPLE" hno: 




















I KNOW, I KNOW "THEY ARE ALL DEMONS" :around: :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 25 2006, 02:37 PM~6442197
> *THIS SHOW INVESTIGATES THE "SHADOW PEOPLE" hno:
> I KNOW, I KNOW "THEY ARE ALL DEMONS"  :around:  :tongue:
> *



si












:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 25 2006, 02:32 PM~6442152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 02:38 PM~6442205
> *si
> :roflmao:
> *




GHOST HUNTERS? SHADOW PEOPLE? DEMONS?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 12:56 PM~6441949
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty8imp, G-Bodyman
> sup playa
> *


 Whats up man :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

JUST HERE, WAITING ON BOSS LADY TO LEAVE.. SO I CAN SNEAK OUT AND GET HAIRCUT BEFORE BARBER SHOP CLOSES!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 02:04 PM~6442456
> *JUST HERE, WAITING ON BOSS LADY TO LEAVE.. SO I CAN SNEAK OUT AND GET HAIRCUT BEFORE BARBER SHOP CLOSES!
> 
> 
> *


Cool :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 11:50 AM~6440889
> *Whenever your ready......
> 
> Ill bring the miller
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 03:04 PM~6442456
> *JUST HERE, WAITING ON BOSS LADY TO LEAVE.. SO I CAN SNEAK OUT AND GET HAIRCUT BEFORE BARBER SHOP CLOSES!
> 
> 
> *



this you big pimp?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 03:18 PM~6442588
> *this you big pimp?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2006, 03:27 PM~6442676
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


almost done...
 












its going to be fun tomorrow.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 12:38 PM~6441826
> *You could have used my car as long as i got a free calender out of it :biggrin:
> *


Only for [email protected] or any project? I may take you up on that sometime. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 25 2006, 03:46 PM~6442843
> *Only for [email protected] or any project?  I may take you up on that sometime. :biggrin:
> *


Let me know what your TALMBOUT willis :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 03:18 PM~6442588
> *this you big pimp?
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ME, WITH MY "BIGGEST G AT THE SHOW" AWARD


*DAMN PAVARATZI*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 03:33 PM~6442748
> *almost done...
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE IT.. ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH.. ITS ALL IN FUN..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 04:01 PM~6442944
> *THATS ME, WITH MY "BIGGEST G AT THE SHOW" AWARD
> 
> PAVARATZI</span>*
> [/b]


AS IN THE OPERA SINGER????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*PAPARAZZI* 


THERE, YOU O' SPELL CHECK USING AZZ


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 09:32 AM~6440792
> *:cheesy: If you put a bumper kit will she still fit???
> *













looks like another bigbody on fake daytons? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2006, 05:19 PM~6443599
> *
> looks like another bigbody on fake daytons?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 03:21 PM~6443611
> *:0
> *


the house is real nice but the car, i mean i had one of those back in 1998 when i was broke


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2006, 05:25 PM~6443645
> *the house is real nice but the car, i mean i had one of those back in 1998 when i was broke
> *


I REMEMBER


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2006, 05:19 PM~6443599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: Your a stupid ass!! :uh: Post your house foo'....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 25 2006, 04:02 PM~6442960
> *SOUNDS LIKE IT..  ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH..  ITS ALL IN FUN..
> 
> 
> *



no hard feelings... makes the day go by quicker... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 04:41 PM~6444146
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Your a stupid ass!! :uh: Post your house foo'....
> *


whos stupid


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2006, 06:46 PM~6444807
> *whos stupid
> *


ill make your bathroom look reaaaal good


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 04:41 PM~6444146
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Your a stupid ass!! :uh: Post your house foo'....
> *


hey girl isnt today your birthday, ill send you some rogaine.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

I got a portable tank of nitrogen for sale...any hoppers interested pm me


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 25 2006, 09:44 PM~6445175
> *I got a portable tank of nitrogen for sale...any hoppers interested pm me
> *


i got 2 propane tanks for sale.. 1 a little rusty!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2006, 01:35 PM~6442175
> *:cheesy:
> *



Hey did you get to watch the new episode last night?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 26 2006, 07:39 AM~6447178
> *Hey did you get to watch the new episode last night?
> *



negatory,

how was it. I really need to get cable or something...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

getting warmed up... didnt you use this one before Latin?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rumor is casino and buffet has been moved to a new location, is it true?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 26 2006, 08:30 AM~6447312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


negotiations in progress!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 07:30 AM~6447312
> *getting warmed up... didnt you use this one before Latin?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 07:04 AM~6447238
> *negatory,
> 
> how was it. I really need to get cable or something...
> *



yeah it was good, especially the part where I scared the $hit outta Michael while we were watching it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 26 2006, 08:52 AM~6447419
> *yeah it was good, especially the part where I scared the $hit outta Michael while we were watching it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *



Damn Michael... every time huh?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 26 2006, 07:52 AM~6447419
> *yeah it was good, especially the part where I scared the $hit outta Michael while we were watching it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *



yeah...she almost got hit in the mouth with the remote too.... :angry: :angry: :angry: 


then i walked up behind her in the kitchen and she shit on herself..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 07:53 AM~6447423
> *Damn Michael... every time huh?
> *



NO, I mean I S-C-A-R-E-D him like never before, thought I was gonna have to explain to the kids why momma accidently gave daddy a heartattack!!! Damn Ghost Hunters!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 08:53 AM~6447435
> *yeah...she almost got hit in the mouth with the remote too.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> then i walked up behind her in the kitchen and she shit on herself..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 26 2006, 07:54 AM~6447438
> *NO, I mean I S-C-A-R-E-D him like never before, thought I was gonna have to explain to the kids why momma accidently gave daddy a heartattack!!!  Damn Ghost Hunters!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 07:53 AM~6447435
> *yeah...she almost got hit in the mouth with the remote too.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> then i walked up behind her in the kitchen and she shit on herself..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 
<center>









I don't know what was funnier, how high you jumped off the couch or the fact that you actually were gonna use the REMOTE for protection from a damn ghost :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 08:53 AM~6447435
> *yeah...she almost got hit in the mouth  with the remote too.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> then i walked up behind her in the kitchen and she shit on herself..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


almost? turning soft on me?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 08:30 AM~6447312
> *getting warmed up... didnt you use this one before Latin?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

i just saw the comment you left me, HAHAHHAHAHA, DAMN I LAUGHED SO HARD!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 26 2006, 09:01 AM~6447476
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i just saw the comment you left me, HAHAHHAHAHA, DAMN I LAUGHED SO HARD!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 08:02 AM~6447480
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Oct 26 2006, 07:57 AM~6447455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 09:03 AM~6447487
> *
> i do like my freedom....haha...
> 
> *


fk that.. i'd have smashed her in the grill with remote.. got hauled off to jail..and when ****** ask what im in for.. be like "cause im skurred of ghosts"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 08:07 AM~6447496
> *fk that..  i'd have smashed her in the grill with remote..  got hauled off to jail..and when ****** ask what im in for.. be like "cause im skurred of ghosts"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Going to get my neighbor to drop a mural on my mazda b2200. Here's some examles of his work.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:09 AM~6447510
> *Going to get my neighbor to drop a mural on my mazda b2200.  Here's some examles of his work.
> 
> 
> ...



do it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:09 AM~6447510
> *Going to get my neighbor to drop a mural on my mazda b2200.  Here's some examles of his work.
> 
> 
> ...


not bad.. like whatever that stuff is around the multez cross


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

he'll be in town in dec. got to swing by my homies canton to see the progress on the mazda.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:13 AM~6447524
> *he'll be in town in dec.  got to swing by my homies canton to see the progress on the mazda.
> *


put me down too fool.. i want mural of ellie on my trunk... 






when people ask "why"

i'll be like "cause thats my bish"

 




j/k *****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Check this out.










homeboy is only 19 yrs old.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 26 2006, 08:03 AM~6447487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT!! THAT'S PRETTY BAD ASS!! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 09:15 AM~6447540
> *put me down too fool..  i want mural of ellie on my trunk...
> when people ask "why"
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 08:16 AM~6447547
> *Check this out.
> 
> 
> ...



damn that fool gets down.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Oct 26 2006, 09:18 AM~6447559
> *DAMN IT!!  THAT'S PRETTY BAD ASS!! :0
> *


true, need to prep the hood & trunk on my '73 caprice before he gets here also. probably get him to do some pancho villa (hood) and zapata (trunk) murals. he's only coming down for two weeks since he goes to an art school in monterrey. he's in high demand in Mexico.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 09:20 AM~6447570
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


now im doin da "hammer dance"

uh oh.. uh oh.. they put me in da mix!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 09:20 AM~6447570
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

make one of me doing the macarana now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 09:23 AM~6447590
> *make one of me doing the macarana now
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 09:24 AM~6447597
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell yeah.. im dead sexy!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:16 AM~6447547
> *Check this out.
> 
> 
> ...



how much does he charge?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 09:27 AM~6447617
> *how much does he charge?
> *


better yet.. how much does she charge!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 09:24 AM~6447597
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 09:27 AM~6447617
> *how much does he charge?
> *


he's going to hook it up since i'm pretty cool with his parents/family. got him booked for dec/spring break and two weeks in the summer. LOL

probably put skulls on the mazda hood/tailgate.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:31 AM~6447637
> *he's going to hook it up since i'm pretty cool with his parents/family.  got him booked for dec/spring break and two weeks in the summer.  LOL
> 
> probably put skulls on the mazda hood/tailgate.
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 09:32 AM~6447644
> *:0
> *


he would have done the mazda this past summer, but i wasn't ready for it. el homie doing the paint job said by dec. the b2200 should be finished and ready for the murals. he's going to swing by the shop sunday to see about getting the caprice ready also.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 08:35 AM~6447659
> *he would have done the mazda this past summer, but i wasn't ready for it.  el homie doing the paint job said by dec. the b2200 should be finished and ready for the murals.  he's going to swing by the shop sunday to see about getting the caprice ready also.
> *



BALLER!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 09:39 AM~6447677
> *BALLER!!!
> *


nah got to manage that with getting a new casa.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 25 2006, 05:19 PM~6443599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

speaker box for sale: $60 bucks, fits 88-98 chevy ext cab trucks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man.. boys garage looksl like a flea market..got everything for sale!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 09:44 AM~6447698
> *man.. boys garage looksl like a flea market..got everything for sale!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

DAMN! how many sets of wheels you got?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 08:44 AM~6447698
> *man.. boys garage looksl like a flea market..got everything for sale!!
> *



no shit!!! man i got stuff i need to sell too......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 09:47 AM~6447716
> *DAMN! how many sets of wheels you got?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 07:30 AM~6447312
> *getting warmed up... didnt you use this one before Latin?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2006, 09:50 AM~6447734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wtf u laughing at????













lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2006, 09:50 AM~6447734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


talkin to you heffa...



and hey..clean out your in box.. gonna send you a nasty PM.. too dirty for even this thread!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 08:16 AM~6447547
> *Check this out.
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 08:20 AM~6447570
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 08:24 AM~6447597
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


omfg!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 09:01 AM~6447772
> *talkin to you heffa...
> and hey..clean out your in box..  gonna send you a nasty PM..  too dirty for even this thread!
> *


hey...WATCH YOUR MOUF! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

look familiar latin??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=295100


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 10:19 AM~6447880
> *look familiar latin??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=295100
> *


WTF??????? that guy murdered someone in that crapper :burn: 

another pic of the speaker box.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

una mas...











SE VENDE! $


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2006, 06:41 PM~6444146
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Your a stupid ass!! :uh: Post your house foo'....
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY B!! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU'RE IN THAT DIRTY-THIRTY CREW, NOW!! :roflmao: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 10:25 AM~6447906
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY B!!  HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU'RE IN THAT DIRTY-THIRTY CREW, NOW!!  :roflmao: :biggrin: :happysad:
> *


  :biggrin: Your a lil late but thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

IM A MEMBER OF FOOTLOCKER V.I.P. CARD AND THEY JUST SEND ME AN EMAIL THAT IF YOU CALL FOOTLOCKER TODAY BETWEEN 9-4 PACIFIC TIME AND TAKE A 2-3 MINUTE SURVEY YOU WILL GET A $100.00 GIFT CARD TO FOOTLOCKER. 1-877-277-4653.
U CAN ONLY DO IT ONCE THOUGH!


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SPAM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

CHUCK TAYLORS.. 11 1/2 (THEY ARE OVERSIZED 1/2 SIZE THATS WHY I HAVE TO SELL).. BRAND NEW STILL IN BOX.. STILL HAVE TAGS. BLUE TONGUE/LINING/STICHING/STRIPE AND EMBROIDERY.. 

ORDERED OFF CONVERSE.COM.. I PAID $76 WITH SHIPPING.. ASKING $45+ SHIPPING.. IF YOU LOCAL IN HTOWN.. EVEN BETTER!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I TRIED TO TRADE LATIN THE SHOES FOR RIMS..BUT DIDNT GO FOR IT..

:angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 10:27 AM~6447920
> *  :biggrin: Your a lil late but thanks :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS TODAY!!! MY BAD!! WELL, IF YOU'RE LIKE ME THEN YOU STILL GOT TILL THE 31ST TO CELEBRATE!!LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 10:38 AM~6447985
> *I TRIED TO TRADE LATIN THE SHOES FOR RIMS..BUT DIDNT GO FOR IT..
> 
> :angry:
> *


WHY DON'T YOU JUST SENT THEM BACK AND TELL THEM THEY SENT THE WRONG SIZE? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

We should rename this thread to "The Houston Swap Meet and Poo Topic, With CNN daily updates".....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 10:39 AM~6447989
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS TODAY!!!  MY BAD!!  WELL, IF YOU'RE LIKE ME THEN YOU STILL GOT TILL THE 31ST TO CELEBRATE!!LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 10:30 AM~6447936
> *IM A MEMBER OF FOOTLOCKER V.I.P. CARD AND THEY JUST SEND ME AN EMAIL THAT IF YOU CALL FOOTLOCKER TODAY BETWEEN 9-4 PACIFIC TIME AND TAKE A 2-3 MINUTE SURVEY YOU WILL GET A $100.00 GIFT CARD TO FOOTLOCKER. 1-877-277-4653.
> U CAN ONLY DO IT ONCE THOUGH!
> :biggrin:
> *


BITER! POSTED IN OFF TOPIC :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 10:41 AM~6447993
> *WHY DON'T YOU JUST SENT THEM BACK AND TELL THEM THEY SENT THE WRONG SIZE? :dunno:
> *


CUSTOM MADE AND EMBROIDERED.. NO RETURNS..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 10:38 AM~6447985
> *I TRIED TO TRADE LATIN THE SHOES FOR RIMS..BUT DIDNT GO FOR IT..
> 
> :angry:
> *


wtf am i going to do with clown shoes?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 09:41 AM~6447995
> *We should rename this thread to "The Houston Swap Meet and Poo Topic, With CNN daily updates".....
> *



don't forget the ghosthunters association........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 10:41 AM~6447995
> *We should rename this thread to "The Houston Swap Meet and Poo Topic, With CNN daily updates".....
> *



SI


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 10:41 AM~6447995
> *We should rename this thread to "The Houston Swap Meet and Poo Topic, With CNN daily updates".....
> *


don't forget murals :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:43 AM~6448010
> *BITER!  POSTED IN OFF TOPIC  :twak:
> *



:biggrin: i know :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:43 AM~6448013
> *wtf am i going to do with clown shoes?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:43 AM~6448013
> *wtf am i going to do with clown shoes?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 10:43 AM~6448016
> *don't forget the ghosthunters association........
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 10:41 AM~6447993
> *WHY DON'T YOU JUST SENT THEM BACK AND TELL THEM THEY SENT THE WRONG SIZE? :dunno:
> *


IF YOU GOT BIG FEETS.. GIVE YOU DISCOUNT..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 10:30 AM~6447936
> *IM A MEMBER OF FOOTLOCKER V.I.P. CARD AND THEY JUST SEND ME AN EMAIL THAT IF YOU CALL FOOTLOCKER TODAY BETWEEN 9-4 PACIFIC TIME AND TAKE A 2-3 MINUTE SURVEY YOU WILL GET A $100.00 GIFT CARD TO FOOTLOCKER. 1-877-277-4653.
> U CAN ONLY DO IT ONCE THOUGH!
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

call it.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 10:47 AM~6448050
> *IF YOU GOT BIG FEETS..  GIVE YOU DISCOUNT..
> *


:uh: nope.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i wonder if that would be enough room for my cars


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:53 AM~6448095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i wonder if the homeowners association will allow your lowriders in the neighborhood..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

nice house!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:53 AM~6448095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real nice house Latin ... but it's two-story ... .and you're getting kinda old fool ... lol ... j/k ... I just don't like 2-stories much ... I prefer a big one-story ... that's why I fell in love with my new house :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:53 AM~6448095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYBE IF U KNOCK DOWN THE TREES AND ADD MORE PAVEMENT.. AND AND 2ND STORY TO GARAGE..THEN PERHAPS SOME OF EM WILL FIT..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 09:57 AM~6448124
> *MAYBE IF U KNOCK DOWN THE TREES AND ADD MORE PAVEMENT..  AND AND 2ND STORY TO GARAGE..THEN PERHAPS SOME OF EM WILL FIT..
> *



just have you a house built.....or a big ass garage with a few bedrooms attached.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:23 AM~6447896
> *una mas...
> 
> 
> ...


$60 dolares americanos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 10:56 AM~6448112
> *That's a real nice house Latin ... but it's two-story ... .and you're getting kinda old fool ... lol ... j/k ... I just don't like 2-stories much ... I prefer a big one-story ... that's why I fell in love with my new house :biggrin:
> *


i need the exercise.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 11:00 AM~6448147
> *just have you a house built.....or a big ass garage with a few bedrooms attached.... :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY SUGGESTED HE JUST BUY A BIG PARKING GARAGE AND PUT A TRAILER NEXT TO IT! THATS G4NG$T4


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:00 AM~6448148
> *$60 dolares americanos
> *



NEW ITEM ON THE LIL PULGA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SINCE TODAY SWAP MEET DAY.. ANYBODY GOT 2 PRONG KNOCK OFFS?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=290235


Pulga special!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 11:03 AM~6448170
> *SINCE TODAY SWAP MEET DAY.. ANYBODY GOT 2 PRONG KNOCK OFFS?
> *


yeah......


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 09:03 AM~6448170
> *SINCE TODAY SWAP MEET DAY.. ANYBODY GOT 2 PRONG KNOCK OFFS?
> *


I have some Dayton stamped 2 prong ,all four from a show car.Make offer.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 10:03 AM~6448170
> *SINCE TODAY SWAP MEET DAY.. ANYBODY GOT 2 PRONG KNOCK OFFS?
> *



I DO....1 SET GOLD DAYTON ....1 SET CHROME DAYTON FLUTED....1 SET CROWN WITH GOLD CROWN CHIPS....1 SET CHINA.....GETTING MY ZENITH STYLE THIS WEEKEND..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 11:02 AM~6448158
> *NEW ITEM ON THE LIL PULGA
> *


HOLD UP!

1982 FORD THUNDERBIRD TOWN LANDAU - $1700 CASH

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2006, 10:06 AM~6448199
> *I have some Dayton stamped 2 prong ,all four from a show car.Make offer.
> *



PM SENT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MY Virgen de MazdaLupe B2200 :happysad:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:08 AM~6448212
> *HOLD UP!
> 
> 1982 FORD THUNDERBIRD TOWN LANDAU - $1700 CASH
> ...


That would make a good hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 26 2006, 11:05 AM~6448190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CANT AFFORD THAT.. RESTORING A CLASSIC LIKE THAT TAKES YEARS OF DEDICATION..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

What do you think of these Latin?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:08 AM~6448212
> *HOLD UP!
> 
> 1982 FORD THUNDERBIRD TOWN LANDAU - $1700 CASH
> ...



would look good on some 13's.....rear wheel drive? a/c? hood close? :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:09 AM~6448222
> *MY Virgen de MazdaLupe B2200  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



This would also be a good Hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 11:10 AM~6448227
> *What do you think of these Latin?
> 
> *


look nice. more retirement home looking :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2006, 11:09 AM~6448223
> *That would make a good hopper. :biggrin:
> *


DO IT LATIN!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 09:11 AM~6448240
> *DO IT LATIN!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HA..LATIN PAINTED OVER LICENSE PLATE..SO PEOPLE ON INTERNET WONT COME TRACK HIM DOWN TO STEAL IT!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 11:10 AM~6448238
> *look nice.  more retirement home looking  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: If your not into making Money then I understand :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 11:13 AM~6448254
> *HA..LATIN PAINTED OVER LICENSE PLATE..SO PEOPLE ON INTERNET WONT COME TRACK HIM DOWN TO STEAL IT!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


got to do it.

btw: TAKEN OFF THE MARKET!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 11:13 AM~6448258
> *:uh: If your not into making Money then I understand :uh:  :uh:
> *


don't get me wrong, they look nice but i'd feel like greg brady walking out of them casas.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:19 AM~6448270
> *don't get me wrong, they look nice but i'd feel like greg brady walking out of them casas.
> *



that one brady boy scored him a young model wife......so you never know...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 11:22 AM~6448285
> *that one brady boy scored him a young model wife......so you never know...... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: time to get some checkerboard pants :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 11:22 AM~6448285
> *that one brady boy scored him a young model wife......so you never know...... :biggrin:
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2006, 11:10 AM~6448234
> *This would also be a good Hopper. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 11:19 AM~6448270
> *don't get me wrong, they look nice but i'd feel like greg brady walking out of them casas.
> *


All Im sayin is this area has gone up 40 to 50k in less than a year and theres new homes across the fence line that start at 279k and go up to 479k..... All the old homes in the trees are going away along with the apts...... In another year i wouldnt have been able to afford the neighbor hood. Anything that comes on the market here is sold in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 11:28 AM~6448318
> *All Im sayin is this area has gone up 40 to 50k in less than a year and theres new homes across the fence line that start at 279k and go up to 479k..... All the old homes in the trees are going away along with the apts...... In another year i wouldnt have been able to afford the neighbor hood. Anything that comes on the market here is sold in 2 or 3 weeks
> *


That area is turning into the new bellaire. people that bought houses there are making huge profits selling. i'm sure the area is a good place to make money but might see later on about buying another house to rent out and let the value go up.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2006, 09:06 AM~6448199
> *I have some Dayton stamped 2 prong ,all four from a show car.Make offer.
> *



Probably sold on Sunday,that was quick. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 11:34 AM~6448339
> *That area is turning into the new bellaire.  people that bought houses there are making huge profits selling.  i'm sure the area is a good place to make money but might see later on about buying another house to rent out and let the value go up.
> *


Now your talking about buyin two homes thats BALLER shit right therrr


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 11:36 AM~6448346
> *Now your talking about buyin two homes thats BALLER shit right therrr
> *



Ballin outta control!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2006, 11:35 AM~6448345
> *Probably sold on Sunday,that was quick. :biggrin:
> *


you didn't know about mike? that lil nga got more dead presidents than any baller i know :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 11:37 AM~6448353
> *Ballin outta control!!!
> *


yup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 11:36 AM~6448346
> *Now your talking about buyin two homes thats BALLER shit right therrr
> *


nah i'll be a po' messican when that happens. need to learn how to flip houses.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 11:44 AM~6448369
> *nah i'll be a po' messican when that happens.  need to learn how to flip houses.
> *


There was one here in my hood sold for 87k 4 months ago, now its about to go back on the market with a face lift for 189k.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:37 AM~6448355
> *you didn't know about mike?  that lil nga got more dead presidents than any baller i know  :biggrin:
> *


<<<<broke meskin!!!!

i just know a good deal when i see it! :biggrin: 



MAN!!! JUST SAW A 2 DOOR 80'S MODEL LINCOLN...BLUE LIKE THE WHEELS YOU GOT LATIN....HUGE SUNROOF.....DARK BLUE CLOTH TOP......MAN IT WAS NICE.....i wanted to run out there and see if they'd sell it, but i don't think i would have made it across the traffic :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 11:09 AM~6448222
> *MY Virgen de MazdaLupe B2200  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Latin I just thought of somthing you may have an interest in :biggrin: I have set of BRAND NEW chrome six lug REAL Dayton adaptors  They will fit the B2200


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey Latin, is that cdn lolow really your twin? whahahahaaaaaaaaa

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=295137


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 11:09 AM~6448222
> *MY Virgen de MazdaLupe B2200  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



I remember these trucks on Hammers (rims) :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 12:19 PM~6448604
> *I remember these trucks on Hammers (rims)  :biggrin:
> *


On Richmond Jammin Mr. Boombastic sp*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 12:21 PM~6448625
> *:biggrin:
> *


I knew that was coming


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 12:21 PM~6448621
> *On Richmond Jammin Mr. Boombastic sp*
> *



after the Rockets championship... :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 12:22 PM~6448631
> *after the Rockets championship...  :0  :0
> *


yup.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 12:23 PM~6448640
> *yup.......
> *


 :biggrin:


and 3000 pgs.


we can close it down now....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I remember these trucks on Hammers (rims) 



deep dish hammers at that!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 12:25 PM~6448651
> *I remember these trucks on Hammers (rims)
> deep dish hammers at that!! :biggrin:
> *



si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 11:25 AM~6448660
> *si
> *



there used to be a mini truck club here called....Magic Minis.....they had some nice rides....a few of them had tilt beds....old school...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 12:12 PM~6448548
> *Hey Latin I just thought of somthing you may have an interest in :biggrin: I have set of BRAND NEW chrome six lug REAL Dayton adaptors  They will fit the B2200
> *


cuanto?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 12:22 PM~6448631
> *after the Rockets championship...  :0  :0
> *


was there 2 yrs in a row. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 12:30 PM~6448702
> *there used to be a mini truck club here called....Magic Minis.....they had some nice rides....a few of them had tilt beds....old school...
> *


that's my plan to do it old school style.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 12:37 PM~6448742
> *was there 2 yrs in a row.  :cheesy:
> *



si


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 10:37 AM~6448751
> *that's my plan to do it old school style.
> *


 :machinegun: it's on!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 12:36 PM~6448734
> *cuanto?
> *


Make offer...... Not a standard LayItLow offer :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 12:44 PM~6448814
> *Make offer...... Not a standard LayItLow offer :uh:
> *


can i do a layitlow payment plan? LMFAO!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who's ready for Nov 5th?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 26 2006, 12:48 PM~6448847
> *who's ready for Nov 5th?
> *


THANKSGIVING?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 12:47 PM~6448839
> *can i do a layitlow payment plan?  LMFAO!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 11:50 AM~6448856
> *THANKSGIVING?
> *


l0s Magnific0s


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if you can save a vid off of youtube?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

IM ONLINE TRYINE TO GET A SPOT NOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 12:51 PM~6448859
> *:angry:
> *


can i get a 72 month payment plan or a 90 days same as cash? i'll trade you my tennis shoes.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 26 2006, 12:51 PM~6448861
> *l0s Magnific0s
> *



[NAME DISPUTE]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 12:54 PM~6448879
> *can i get a 72 month payment plan or a 90 days same as cash?  i'll trade you my tennis shoes.
> *


they going to ebay!!! :uh: no time for L.I.L. deals!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 12:57 PM~6448906
> *they going to ebay!!! :uh: no time for L.I.L. deals!
> *


i'm just showing you the offers i got when i was selling my regal  

send me pics to my email.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 12:58 PM~6448920
> *i'm just showing you the offers i got when i was selling my regal
> 
> send me pics to my email.
> *


Ill post pics here its swap meet day in the Houston topic memeber!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 12:59 PM~6448927
> *Ill post pics here its swap meet day in the Houston topic memeber!!
> *


i memember!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 12:53 PM~6448869
> *Does anyone know if you can save a vid off of youtube?
> *


Anyone???????????????????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 01:00 PM~6448934
> *Anyone???????????????????
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

vid


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 01:05 PM~6448958
> *vid
> *



si.


humps for the blvd.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 01:08 PM~6448975
> *si.
> humps for the blvd.
> *


two lecabs in one vid  :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 01:00 PM~6448934
> *Anyone???????????????????
> *


QUE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 12:59 PM~6448927
> *Ill post pics here its swap meet day in the Houston topic memeber!!
> *


GOT SOME I CAN TRADE YOU FOR EM..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Bargain of the day.....first reasonable offer gets them....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 01:15 PM~6449023
> *GOT SOME I CAN TRADE YOU FOR EM..
> *


I have a few sets of 5lug, have no need for six lug.... I aint puttin wires on my Tahoe!! So these are for sale. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 01:18 PM~6449053
> *I have a few sets of 5lug, have no need for six lug.... I aint puttin wires on my Tahoe!! So these are for sale. I'll post pics later.
> *


I'LL POST PICS TOO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

OK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 01:21 PM~6449071
> *OK
> *




HEARD THEY TAUGHT YOU A LESSON


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bored
its to wet to paint
shit sucks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2006, 01:24 PM~6449092
> *im bored
> its to wet to paint
> shit sucks
> *


WET SAND SUCKA!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2006, 01:24 PM~6449092
> *im bored
> its to wet to paint
> shit sucks
> *


kick rocks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

wendys for lunch? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 01:25 PM~6449102
> *wendys for lunch? :cheesy:
> *


THINKIN WING-N-MORE FOR DINNER.. ITS TWO-FOR-THURS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 01:21 PM~6449075
> *
> 
> HEARD THEY TAUGHT YOU A LESSON
> *




SURE GUY...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 26 2006, 11:24 AM~6449095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kick mazdas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 01:29 PM~6449110
> *SURE GUY...
> 
> 
> ...


anymore photoshop stuff?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 01:29 PM~6449110
> *SURE GUY...
> 
> 
> ...


YUP, GUESS THEY DID


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 01:29 PM~6449114
> *anymore photoshop stuff?
> *


X2...

HE NEVER DID DO THE MACARANA ONE..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 01:29 PM~6449114
> *anymore photoshop stuff?
> *



SI.. been busy though, havent uploaded it yet.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got tatted by empire


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 01:28 PM~6449109
> *THINKIN WING-N-MORE FOR DINNER.. ITS TWO-FOR-THURS
> *


You dont like Wendys?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 01:38 PM~6449167
> *You dont like Wendys?
> *


ONLY WENDY I LIKED WAS THIS RED HEAD WITH 38 DD'S. WHO WAS REAL "WILLING TO PLEASE"... BUT HAVENT SEEN HER IN AWHILE.. :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 26 2006, 09:43 AM~6448016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SOLD!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 01:39 PM~6449180
> *ONLY WENDY I LIKED WAS THIS RED HEAD WITH 38 DD'S.  WHO WAS REAL "WILLING TO PLEASE"...  BUT HAVENT SEEN HER IN AWHILE..  :angry:
> *


Red heads yummy!!! FIRE IN DA HOLE!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 01:39 PM~6449182
> *SOLD!!! :cheesy:
> *


GRACIAS GRACAS!!! :cheesy: 

mazda going to be pimpin' with them six lug adapters :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 01:41 PM~6449191
> *Red heads yummy!!! FIRE IN DA HOLE!!!!
> *


OH YEAH..FRECKELS TOO!

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 10:28 AM~6448318
> *All Im sayin is this area has gone up 40 to 50k in less than a year and theres new homes across the fence line that start at 279k and go up to 479k..... All the old homes in the trees are going away along with the apts...... In another year i wouldnt have been able to afford the neighbor hood. Anything that comes on the market here is sold in 2 or 3 weeks
> *


where are those houses located?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 01:41 PM~6449193
> *GRACIAS GRACAS!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> mazda going to be pimpin' with them six lug adapters  :biggrin:
> *


You'll be jammin "i got chrome n paint"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*We're on a roll this week. Shit getting sold left and right locally. Like to give a big shout out to the homies that don't give bullshit offers or trades and keep it real.* :cheesy: 


oh btw: Liv4Lacs old rims sold to BIG DANNY aka Sixty8imp


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:

I have a house I want to sell, any offers!!!!!


Ballers can buy it and rent it out.

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 01:47 PM~6449227
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I have a house I want to sell, any offers!!!!!
> *


THAT'S A BIG 10-NEGATORY!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 01:48 PM~6449236
> *THAT'S A BIG 10-NEGATORY!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Oct 26 2006, 01:44 PM~6449204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 West side I-10 and Wilcrest/Beltway 8


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 01:49 PM~6449238
> *
> *


AGREE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 01:45 PM~6449215
> *We're on a roll this week.  Shit getting sold left and right locally.  Like to give a big shout out to the homies that don't give bullshit offers or trades and keep it real.  :cheesy:
> oh btw:  Liv4Lacs old rims sold to BIG DANNY aka Sixty8imp
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2006, 01:29 PM~6449112
> *
> 
> kick mazdas
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn man them europeans and their scams trip me out...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 11:55 AM~6449282
> *
> *


all late


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2006, 02:04 PM~6449345
> *all late
> *


nga didn't notice the pe0n p0st


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 12:00 PM~6449319
> *Damn man them europeans and their scams trip me out...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: hahaha.... ollé Latin, aren't you lil's official spell checker, and former pee wee spelling bee champion? ahahahahah you wrote COSTED..... hahaha.. 

and you say you're not mexican... :biggrin: :biggrin: hahahaha...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Oct 26 2006, 02:12 PM~6449414
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  hahaha.... ollé Latin, aren't you lil's official spell checker, and former pee wee spelling bee champion?   ahahahahah you wrote COSTED..... hahaha..
> 
> and you say you're not mexican... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hahahaha...
> *


My bad my salvatruchi friend. :biggrin: 

*BY THE WAY: MAZDA NOT FOR SALE!! * :twak:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Djlatin is there another topic with more than 3000 pages?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 12:20 PM~6449452
> *My bad my salvatruchi friend.  :biggrin:
> 
> BY THE WAY:  MAZDA NOT FOR SALE!!  :twak:
> *


hahaha...I'm not salvadorian...

 When I'm looking for cars, you're not selling them. When you're selling them, I'm not looking to buy.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

What else is up for sale today?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 26 2006, 01:44 PM~6449206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WORKED OUT SWEET TRADE...

I GIVE HIM MY CHROME CHINAS W/TIRES + CHUCK TAYLORS.... I GET LIVE4LACS OLD BLUE SPOKES W/TIRES + HRNYZ CHONIES!!

POWER MOVES!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 02:26 PM~6449497
> *What else is up for sale today?
> *


*DEEEEEEZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTTTSSSSSS!!!*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY B ... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 02:27 PM~6449504
> *REPLY TO YOUR MAIL DAMMMIT!!
> WORKED OUT SWEET TRADE...
> 
> ...


  LMAO!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 02:28 PM~6449512
> *DEEEEEEZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTTTSSSSSS!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY B ... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: keep practicing.. you'll get there..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 02:28 PM~6449512
> *DEEEEEEZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTTTSSSSSS!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY B ... :biggrin:
> *


Dena do you like Wendys for lunch?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2006, 01:25 PM~6449488
> *Djlatin is there another topic with more than 3000 pages?
> *


i havn't seen one.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 01:28 PM~6449512
> *DEEEEEEZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTTTSSSSSS!!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY B ... :biggrin:
> *




man i was gonna do it....but i don't know homeboy like that.....haha....

BAAAMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 02:35 PM~6449569
> *man i was gonna do it....but i don't know homeboy like that.....haha....
> 
> BAAAMMMMM!!!!!
> *


but you know DEEZ NUTZ NGA!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 01:30 PM~6449534
> *Dena do you like Wendys for lunch?
> *




WHEN DEEZZZZ NUTS ARE ON YOUR GRILL!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 02:35 PM~6449569
> *man i was gonna do it....but i don't know homeboy like that.....haha....
> 
> BAAAMMMMM!!!!!
> *


but you know DEEZ NUTZ NGA!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 02:35 PM~6449569
> *man i was gonna do it....but i don't know homeboy like that.....haha....
> 
> BAAAMMMMM!!!!!
> *


I DONT KNOW EM LIKE THAT.. AND I WOULDA DONE IT ANYWAY.. 

CAUSE IM A G LIKE DAT!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 02:36 PM~6449579
> *WHEN DEEZZZZ NUTS ARE ON YOUR GRILL!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: didn't go with it.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 02:30 PM~6449533
> *:uh:    keep practicing.. you'll get there..
> *


NGA I BROUGHT DEEZZZ NUTTS BACK, I THOUGHT YOU KNEW?!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 02:37 PM~6449586
> *I DONT KNOW EM LIKE THAT..  AND I WOULDA DONE IT ANYWAY..
> 
> CAUSE IM A G LIKE DAT!!
> ...



si











:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 02:37 PM~6449591
> *NGA I BROUGHT DEEZZZ NUTTS BACK, I THOUGHT YOU KNEW?!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 02:30 PM~6449534
> *Dena do you like Wendys for lunch?
> *


Only Wendeeezzz nutts are on the menu :0 :roflmao: You can't scam a scamma, fool!! I'm old skool! lol :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 02:38 PM~6449598
> *si
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 02:38 PM~6449598
> *si
> 
> 
> ...


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.. OK.. THAT A GOOD ONE.. 

STILL WAITING FOR MACARANA THOUGH...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 02:38 PM~6449601
> *Only Wendeeezzz nutts are on the menu  :0  :roflmao: You can't scam a scamma, fool!!  I'm old skool! lol  :biggrin:
> *


So you liked it wendys nutts were on yo chin :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 26 2006, 01:37 PM~6449583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 02:40 PM~6449614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice manicure! :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 01:38 PM~6449598
> *si
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 02:39 PM~6449607
> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..  OK.. THAT A GOOD ONE..
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR MACARANA THOUGH...
> *



looks like you lost some weight and grew hair foo...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 01:41 PM~6449622
> *Nice manicure!  :cheesy:
> *



YOU WOULD NOTICE THE NAILS HUH.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 02:42 PM~6449629
> *looks like you lost some weight and grew hair foo...
> *


ATKINS DIET!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 01:27 PM~6449504
> *REPLY TO YOUR MAIL DAMMMIT!!
> WORKED OUT SWEET TRADE...
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :twak: :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 02:40 PM~6449610
> *So you liked it wendys nutts were on yo chin :cheesy:
> *


yes, they were on my CHIN-ga tu madre buey! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 01:38 PM~6449598
> *si
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 01:47 PM~6449672
> *yes, they were on my CHIN-ga tu madre buey! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 02:47 PM~6449672
> *yes, they were on my CHIN-ga tu madre buey! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


LoL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chingowned 1.01


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

yo big pimp danny, whats up with casino nite?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 02:37 PM~6449591
> *NGA I BROUGHT DEEZZZ NUTTS BACK, I THOUGHT YOU KNEW?!
> *


<--------------------


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 12:05 PM~6449354
> *nga didn't notice the pe0n p0st
> *


the pe0n is the one who posted after u


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2006, 03:18 PM~6449977
> *the pe0n is the one who posted after u
> *



si.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

where everybody at?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 26 2006, 02:54 PM~6449734
> *yo big pimp danny, whats up with casino nite?
> *


THINKIN SAT.. ANYWHERE GOOD FOR ME.. EVEN MY CRIB.. DONT MATTER..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 02:36 PM~6450085
> *THINKIN SAT..  ANYWHERE GOOD FOR ME..  EVEN MY CRIB..  DONT MATTER..
> *



ummm ok, just let me kno whats up...im ready to clean u fools out....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 26 2006, 02:34 PM~6450074
> *where everybody at?
> *



WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 02:44 PM~6450126
> *WHAT'S  UP HOMIE
> *



not much mayne just chillin and relaxin....enjoying my vacation....but its boring as hell today. what about u big balla?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 26 2006, 03:34 PM~6450074
> *where everybody at?
> *


HOUSTON, TX


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 02:47 PM~6450148
> *HOUSTON, TX
> *



smartass.............


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 26 2006, 03:50 PM~6450180
> *smartass.............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn B! you whore... :biggrin: 




LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 46,927 184 2.52%
luxuriouslocs74 Jun 2006 5,613 162 2.22%
flyin da coupe Jan 2004 1,791 126 1.73%
DJLATIN Jul 2003 63,732 119 1.63%
MAYHEM Mar 2004 42,051 104 1.43%
USMC_DevilDawg Apr 2004 18,324 93 1.27%
crenshaw magraw Apr 2002 9,777 72 0.99%
Hater Hurter Jul 2004 9,516 71 0.97%
LUXURIOUSCAMEL Sep 2005 7,787 65 0.89%
*Liv4Lacs Jun 2002 5,470 63 0.86%*


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 02:52 PM~6450192
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats up ellie....how is everthing going?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 26 2006, 03:54 PM~6450205
> *whats up ellie....how is everthing going?
> *



wut it dew bro? anything new on the regal?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 02:56 PM~6450215
> *wut it dew bro? anything new on the regal?
> *



chillin chillin mayne....not yet the truck is first to finish then ill start on the regal...the truck is getting a face lift, picking up new front end this weekend..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 26 2006, 03:58 PM~6450226
> *chillin chillin mayne....not yet the truck is first to finish then ill start on the regal...the truck is getting a face lift, picking up new front end this weekend..
> *



cool. repainting the whole truck?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 03:54 PM~6450203
> *Damn B! you whore...  :biggrin:
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  Feb 2004  46,927  184  2.52%
> luxuriouslocs74  Jun 2006  5,613  162  2.22%
> ...


 :uh: I NEVER MAKE THE LIST..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 02:59 PM~6450236
> *cool. repainting the whole truck?
> *



yup repainting it, new interior, rims, system, taking hydro out and putting bags, butputting the hydros it the regal.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 26 2006, 04:03 PM~6450306
> *yup repainting it, new interior, rims, system, taking hydro out and putting bags, butputting the hydros it the regal.
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ha! just got knocked back!




LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 46,927 181 2.47%
luxuriouslocs74 Jun 2006 5,615 158 2.16%
flyin da coupe Jan 2004 1,795 130 1.78%
DJLATIN Jul 2003 63,734 117 1.60%
MAYHEM Mar 2004 42,055 107 1.46%
USMC_DevilDawg Apr 2004 18,325 94 1.28%
crenshaw magraw Apr 2002 9,779 74 1.01%
Hater Hurter Jul 2004 9,516 71 0.97%
*SixFoSS Dec 2004 5,625 65 0.89%*
Liv4Lacs Jun 2002 5,470 60 0.82%


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im out.

laters foolios!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2006, 03:04 PM~6450318
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 yup, and hopefully after all that i can get an impala and start it..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 26 2006, 02:46 PM~6450138
> *not much mayne just chillin and relaxin....enjoying my vacation....but its boring as hell today. what about u big balla?
> *



chillin at work......must be nice to be workin on 2 cars at once.... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2006, 03:08 PM~6450349
> *chillin at work......must be nice to be workin on 2 cars at once.... :biggrin:
> *



yea right, but its alot of money and i dont have it....im not ballin like some people on here....lol, but after i get new parts for the truck this weekend i will be motivated to get it done


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

since i never make list.. and do what others do..and just say logged on and watch..and wait for people to talk about me.. like other people do..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

some primo in the shop done shitted in his boxers. wtf?










sorry about the blury quality of the picture. i was laughing and couldn't hold the phone steady


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

here comes the storm


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 03:36 PM~6450497
> *here comes the storm
> 
> 
> ...



rained like a mofo here yesterday.......sunny and humid today....cold front coming through...so it should get down to like 70<<< :biggrin: ....texas cold front>>>


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 02:47 PM~6450148
> *HOUSTON, TX
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
Not everyone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 07:41 AM~6447682
> *I don't need daytons to make me feel important
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats usually what people say who have fake daytons.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:03 PM~6450662
> *thats usually what people say who have fake daytons.
> *


I think if they were trying to be fake daytons they would have a fake stamp on them or something ... I ain't fakin' no funk ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 09:28 AM~6448318
> *All Im sayin is this area has gone up 40 to 50k in less than a year and theres new homes across the fence line that start at 279k and go up to 479k..... All the old homes in the trees are going away along with the apts...... In another year i wouldnt have been able to afford the neighbor hood. Anything that comes on the market here is sold in 2 or 3 weeks
> *


what happens when taxes shoot thru the roof though?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 03:06 PM~6450687
> *I think if they were trying to be fake daytons they would have a fake stamp on them or something ... I ain't fakin' no funk ...
> *


my bad they arent fake, we'll just call them "look-a-likes"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:09 PM~6450704
> *my bad they arent fake, we'll just call them "look-a-likes"
> *


 :uh: looks-a-like you wish you had them the way you be sweatin' em ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 26 2006, 03:12 PM~6450727
> *:uh: looks-a-like you wish you had them the way you be sweatin' em ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SUP LONESTAR.. I MEAN SON!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 09:44 AM~6448369
> *nah i'll be a po' messican when that happens.  need to learn how to flip houses.
> *


flippin property will leave most people broke and in debt, very dangerous.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SINCE TODAY PULGA DAY.. ANYBODY LOOKING TO BUY A 2006 PONTIAC G6, SILVER??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, 713ridaz, WestTxFinest


jp, when can i get those cds from you that i left there, call me up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2006, 05:00 PM~6450649
> *:nono:  :nono:
> Not everyone.
> *


I know, La Porte, but I was answering for myself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:15 PM~6450749
> *flippin property will leave most people broke and in debt, very dangerous.
> *


how would you know? experience?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 03:20 PM~6450781
> *how would you know?  experience?
> *


books. talk radio. other resources.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:25 PM~6450812
> *books. talk radio.  other resources.
> *


life is full of risks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 03:27 PM~6450822
> *life is full of risks.
> *


there was a good topic on the radio yesterday, 28 yr old man and his wife, wanted to become real estate investors and make a million dollars....less than a year later....facing 5 forclosures, and over 150k in credit card debt and other bills. just watch out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

LIFES A RISK ESE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn ***** how the fuck u get 64000 posts :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:35 PM~6450897
> *damn ***** how the fuck u get 64000 posts  :uh:
> *


WELL, HE AINT AT 64000 POINT YET..BUT HAS BIG PLANS FOR THAT POST.. A POO PIC THAT NO ONE WILL BELEIVE CAME OUT OF HIM..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:30 PM~6450861
> *there was a good topic on the radio yesterday, 28 yr old man and his wife, wanted to become real estate investors and make a million dollars....less than a year later....facing 5 forclosures, and over 150k in credit card debt and other bills. just watch out
> *


Well you go in buying small lots if you can afford it. They probably went out buying properties left and right with their good credit getting bank loans and ended up sitting on property that they couldn't sell quick enough, having to pay back w/o money to back up their investments. I'm not going to drop loads of money nor go seek bank loans for property. Going to take it slow and see what's out there by basing it on the market. Houston is being drowned right now with papercutter homes and town homes which will end up into the hoods of the future. If people were smart they wouldn't buy those quick made houses that really don't carry value in the long run.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:35 PM~6450897
> *damn ***** how the fuck u get 64000 posts  :uh:
> *


shit i couldn't even tell you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 03:37 PM~6450924
> *Well you go in buying small lots if you can afford it.  They probably went out buying properties left and right with their good credit getting bank loans and ended up sitting on property that they couldn't sell quick enough, having to pay back w/o money to back up their investments.  I'm not going to drop loads of money nor go seek bank loans for property.  Going to take it slow and see what's out there by basing it on the market.  Houston is being drowned right now with papercutter homes and town homes which will end up into the hoods of the future.  If people were smart they wouldn't buy those quick made houses that really don't carry value in the long run.
> *


just pay cash, namean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:38 PM~6450941
> *just pay cash, namean
> *


that's what it's all about.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 03:39 PM~6450944
> *that's what it's all about.
> *


thats why my car is fo sale :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:40 PM~6450957
> *thats why my car is fo sale  :happysad:
> *


TRADE YOU AN 02 IMPALA AND MY CHUCKS..

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 05:50 PM~6450992
> *TRADE YOU AN 02 IMPALA AND MY CHUCKS..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NOT THE CHUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

id buy the chucks, just dont care for that color much


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 05:37 PM~6450924
> *Well you go in buying small lots if you can afford it.  They probably went out buying properties left and right with their good credit getting bank loans and ended up sitting on property that they couldn't sell quick enough, having to pay back w/o money to back up their investments.  I'm not going to drop loads of money nor go seek bank loans for property.  Going to take it slow and see what's out there by basing it on the market.  Houston is being drowned right now with papercutter homes and town homes which will end up into the hoods of the future.  If people were smart they wouldn't buy those quick made houses that really don't carry value in the long run.
> *


si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:53 PM~6451014
> *id buy the chucks, just dont care for that color much
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

chucks.

gots the black and the og canvas ones. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BUSTED OVER 3,000 PAGES...*
:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 05:08 PM~6450701
> *what happens when taxes shoot thru the roof though?
> *


Paying high taxes is the price I’ll pay for a good neighborhood and good schools… Im no fool. I protested my taxes 3 different times on my townhouse and got them reduced every time.  Dont be scurrred Kenny!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 05:37 PM~6450924
> *Well you go in buying small lots if you can afford it.  They probably went out buying properties left and right with their good credit getting bank loans and ended up sitting on property that they couldn't sell quick enough, having to pay back w/o money to back up their investments.  I'm not going to drop loads of money nor go seek bank loans for property.  Going to take it slow and see what's out there by basing it on the market.  Houston is being drowned right now with papercutter homes and town homes which will end up into the hoods of the future.  If people were smart they wouldn't buy those quick made houses that really don't carry value in the long run.
> *


AGREE x2 Thats why I bought where i did!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 08:41 AM~6447995
> *We should rename this thread to "The Houston Swap Meet and Poo Topic, With CNN daily updates".....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2006, 08:53 AM~6448095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that gonna be a BIG elec. bill make sure you have two a/c system one for each floor


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 05:26 PM~6451755
> *Paying high taxes is the price I’ll pay for a good neighborhood and good schools… Im no fool. I protested my taxes 3 different times on my townhouse and got them reduced every time.    Dont be scurrred Kenny!!
> *


i disagree , all that tax money can go into ira and retire by the age 45 rich :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2006, 07:33 PM~6451798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



They forgot Real Estate classes. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 06:58 PM~6452041
> *i disagree , all that tax money can go into ira and retire by the age 45 rich  :biggrin:
> *


Thats why I bought were I did. My same house inside the loop would have cost me twice the price. I would rather have a little longer drive to work and keep that money avalible for other things.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmmmm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2006, 06:27 PM~6452274
> *Thats why I bought were I did. My same house inside the loop would have cost me twice the price. I would rather have a little longer drive to work and keep that money avalible for other things.
> *


the elky. the lac makeover.. and my pockets..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 08:34 PM~6452323
> *hmmmmm
> *



new avatar? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: UNPREDICTABLESS, *vandalized318*, sixty8imp



:wave:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2006, 07:35 PM~6452334
> *the elky. the lac makeover.. and my pockets..
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2006, 06:42 PM~6452416
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


no more paint jobs for you :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 07:58 PM~6452041
> *i disagree , all that tax money can go into ira and retire by the age 45 rich  :biggrin:
> *


All six of my cars i paid cash for only payment I have is the house. Im doin just fine on tha west side  I didnt even sell a car to get my place. You sell that 64 you'll never forgive yourself.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 08:03 PM~6453029
> *All six of my cars i paid cash for only payment I have is the house. Im doin just fine on tha west side  I didnt even sell a car to get my place. You sell that 64 you'll never forgive yourself.....
> *


homie, anyone can go get approved for a house loan. getting in debt is not my objective. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 10:10 PM~6453074
> *homie, anyone can go get approved for a house loan. getting in debt is not my objective.  :uh:
> *


LOL! you crack me up...... Never been in debt, never will!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 08:30 PM~6453274
> *LOL! you crack me up...... Never been in debt, never will!
> *


"tha branch" :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2006, 10:37 PM~6453338
> *"tha branch"  :uh:
> *


Daddys house :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dentes of foil...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...00#entry6454976


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2006, 12:11 AM~6453849
> *dentes of foil...
> 
> 
> ...


LOL GRINGOS LOCOS!

Picked this up yesterday evening. Kept the shelltop and rims, gave the truck to my dad. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 06:49 AM~6454982
> *LOL GRINGOS LOCOS!
> 
> Picked this up yesterday evening.  Kept the shelltop and rims, gave the truck to my dad.  :cheesy:
> ...


MAN HOLD UP, ITS LIKE THE 80'S ALL OVER AGAIN.. TO ROLL THAT, JUST NEED A KANGO AND ADIDAS!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 06:51 AM~6454991
> *MAN HOLD UP, ITS LIKE THE 80'S ALL OVER AGAIN..    TO ROLL THAT, JUST NEED A KANGO AND ADIDAS!
> 
> 
> *


too bad it's going to look kind of paisita with stock steelies that i'm going to replace with for him. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 06:52 AM~6454994
> *too bad it's going to look kind of paisita with stock steelies that i'm going to replace with for him.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 06:53 AM~6454998
> *
> *


the stuff you find when you wake up late to get to work and take an alternate route to avoid traffic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 07:06 AM~6455020
> *:ugh:
> *


que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 07:07 AM~6455022
> *que?
> *



de que?

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 07:07 AM~6455023
> *de que?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


y que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 07:17 AM~6455047
> *y que?
> *



o que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 07:18 AM~6455048
> *o que?
> *


porque?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 07:20 AM~6455058
> *porque?
> *



parkay?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 07:22 AM~6455067
> *parkay?
> *


butter :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

margarine?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 07:25 AM~6455086
> *margarine?
> *


 (batter!)
/\
8===============D ***************** 
/\


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.  Maybe call yellow cab and roll til the wheels fall off na' mean!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 07:35 AM~6455114
> *:uh:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 07:36 AM~6455116
> *:0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 07:43 AM~6455129
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is something car related for today. :biggrin: 


_Been wondering why people care that the Ford Taurus dies this week, besides the lost jobs? Here's a brief overview of how it may have been the most influencial car since the Model T, and why you probably owe your Corolla to it_


*Ford Set to Produce Last Taurus*

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/061019/the_last_taurus.html?.v=7


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 07:59 AM~6455207
> *Here is something car related for today.  :biggrin:
> Been wondering why people care that the Ford Taurus dies this week, besides the lost jobs? Here's a brief overview of how it may have been the most influencial car since the Model T, and why you probably owe your Corolla to it
> Ford Set to Produce Last Taurus
> ...


was junk to begin with.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 26 2006, 08:46 PM~6453380
> *Daddys house :uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 08:07 AM~6455236
> *was junk to begin with.
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what kind of rims are on the small man truck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 08:11 AM~6455256
> *what kind of rims are on the small man truck.
> *


d's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 06:24 AM~6455324
> *d's
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 08:25 AM~6455330
> *:scrutinize:
> *


also the knockoffs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 08:11 AM~6455256
> *what kind of rims are on the small man truck.
> *


engraved d's even.. saw em first hand


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 06:27 AM~6455345
> *engraved d's even..  saw em first hand
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 08:29 AM~6455355
> *:uh:
> *


with diamonds around the hubs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

interested in the daytons, looking to add them to my collection of used rusty daytons....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 08:29 AM~6455359
> *with diamonds around the hubs
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 08:34 AM~6455386
> *interested in the daytons, looking to add them to my collection of used rusty daytons....
> *


daytons dont rust.. you must have got screwed..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 08:34 AM~6455386
> *interested in the daytons, looking to add them to my collection of used rusty daytons....
> *


nga please. truck was garaged for over 5 yrs.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 08:37 AM~6455399
> *nga please.  truck was garaged for over 5 yrs.
> *



want to trade?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 06:37 AM~6455399
> *nga please.  truck was garaged for over 5 yrs.
> *


wasnt talking about your rims, i was talking about what people say about mine :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 08:43 AM~6455434
> *want to trade?
> *


like i said before.....











NGA PLZ.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 08:48 AM~6455459
> *like i said before.....
> NGA PLZ.
> *



:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 08:48 AM~6455457
> *wasnt talking about your rims, i was talking about what people say about mine  :uh:
> *


Guess I am now part of the Dayton Owners of America club :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 06:56 AM~6455498
> *Guess I am now part of the Dayton Owners of America club  :biggrin:
> *


in partnership with the NBL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 08:57 AM~6455501
> *in partnership with the NBL.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

If you plan to join with used Daytons There is a 2 year probationary period! Kenny only has one year left to become a full fledged member…


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 09:02 AM~6455528
> *If you plan to join with used Daytons There is a 2 year probationary period! Kenny only has one year left to become a full fledged member…
> *


 :biggrin:  

still going to buy a new set for the caprice.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 09:07 AM~6455554
> *:biggrin:
> 
> still going to buy a new set for the caprice.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 09:08 AM~6455560
> *
> *


boiler tripped me out last night. spoke to kevin and was told i bought the truck with d's. not 3 minutes later he shows up. flew faster than superman :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 09:10 AM~6455575
> *boiler tripped me out last night.  spoke to kevin and was told i bought the truck with d's.  not 3 minutes later he shows up.  flew faster than superman  :angry:
> *


 :0 Killer D's will do that from time to time....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 09:13 AM~6455587
> *:0 Killer D's will do that from time to time....
> *


i almost fainted like a lil biotch


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

G'Morning Folks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 27 2006, 08:57 AM~6455501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 27 2006, 09:23 AM~6455650
> *G'Morning Folks
> *


yo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 09:24 AM~6455656
> *:uh:  my NBL application was
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 09:26 AM~6455662
> *yo
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 09:26 AM~6455662
> *yo
> 
> 
> ...


seksay


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 09:37 AM~6455728
> *seksay
> *


i know.. dena taking while to reply.. she must be licking the monitor!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 09:39 AM~6455744
> *i know.. dena taking while to reply..  she must be licking the monitor!!
> 
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 09:39 AM~6455744
> *i know.. dena taking while to reply..  she must be licking the monitor!!
> 
> 
> *


I was not replying ... :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 27 2006, 09:40 AM~6455750
> *I was not replying ... :burn:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 09:40 AM~6455752
> *:scrutinize:
> *


YOU JUST GOT POSTED THE FAAAAAAAAAAKOUT!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk all that.. but they still had fun last nite..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still say i do look sexy!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 10:03 AM~6455839
> *:ugh:
> *


hush, you know you did right-click,SAVE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 10:04 AM~6455842
> *hush, you know you  did right-click,SAVE..
> 
> 
> *


I dont know you well enough to achive your gif. :biggrin: sorry


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 07:56 AM~6455498
> *Guess I am now part of the Dayton Owners of America club  :biggrin:
> *



welcome to the club...... :biggrin: 

72 spoke right??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 10:06 AM~6455849
> *I dont know you well enough to achive your gif. :biggrin: sorry
> *



:rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 27 2006, 10:06 AM~6455851
> *welcome to the club...... :biggrin:
> 
> 72 spoke right??
> *


si dot com


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Server crash #87 and its not even noon :angry: This is cutting into my whorein!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 10:19 AM~6455890
> *Server crash #87 and its not even noon :angry: This is cutting into my whorein!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


AGREE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 10:19 AM~6455890
> *Server crash #87 and its not even noon :angry: This is cutting into my whorein!! :angry:  :angry:
> *



make that top 10 again... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 10:23 AM~6455909
> *make that top 10 again...  :0
> *


I made a top 10 list?? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 10:30 AM~6455944
> *I made a top 10 list?? :0
> *



for a little while yesterday, then I knocked you off of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 10:31 AM~6455951
> *for a little while yesterday, then I knocked you off of it.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 10:35 AM~6455982
> *
> *



:happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

What is with the people in the city and there obsession with sending poo pics via cell phones :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 11:07 AM~6456160
> *What is with the people in the city and there obsession with sending poo pics via cell phones :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *



otro?
:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 04:49 AM~6454982
> *LOL GRINGOS LOCOS!
> 
> Picked this up yesterday evening.  Kept the shelltop and rims, gave the truck to my dad.  :cheesy:
> ...


U GOT THAT OFF OF EDGEBROOK HUH..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 09:07 AM~6456160
> *What is with the people in the city and there obsession with sending poo pics via cell phones :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


PUSHING TO THE LIMIT... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 11:13 AM~6456189
> *otro?
> :0
> *


THIS SUMBSABEIOTCH BLEW HIS BRAINS OUT :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2006, 11:14 AM~6456201
> *U GOT THAT OFF OF EDGEBROOK HUH..
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 11:15 AM~6456209
> *THIS SUMBSABEIOTCH BLEW HIS BRAINS OUT  :burn:
> 
> 
> *




:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2006, 11:15 AM~6456208
> *PUSHING TO THE LIMIT... :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:  :burn: :burn:  :twak: :guns: :buttkick:  :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :barf: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NUMARK MIXER FOR THE DJ'S

$200.00


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NUMARK MIXER FOR THE DJ'S

$200.00


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 11:20 AM~6456251
> *NUMARK MIXER FOR THE DJ'S
> 
> $200.00
> ...


How much for the blue spoke Kristal wire wheels under the mixer :cheesy: I see 175-75-R14 Hurks :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 11:26 AM~6456285
> *How much for the blue spoke Kristal wire wheels under the mixer :cheesy: I see 175-75-R14 Hurks :biggrin:
> *


already sold mayne. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 27 2006, 09:15 AM~6456209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THEIR MUD ALL ON ONE SIDE OF IT..
OUR CLUB SHOP IS INT THE NEOGHBORHOOD WHERE THAT TRUCK IS.. I PASSED BY LAST SATURDAY AND U CAN MUD SPLATTERD ALL ON THE SIDE OF IT. AS IF SOME ONE DID DONUTS AND THREW MUD OVER IT..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 11:27 AM~6456301
> *already sold mayne.  lol
> *


Damn they would match the LeCab :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2006, 11:29 AM~6456321
> *WAS THEIR MUD ALL ON ONE SIDE OF IT..
> OUR CLUB SHOP IS INT THE NEOGHBORHOOD WHERE THAT TRUCK IS.. I PASSED BY LAST SATURDAY AND U CAN MUD SPLATTERD ALL ON THE SIDE OF IT. AS IF SOME ONE DID DONUTS AND THREW MUD OVER IT..
> *


Si. it's all cool i was just after the shell for my mazda.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm not going to lie but damn your text message upset my stomach. feel like i'm going to puke :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 27 2006, 09:35 AM~6456360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHA YES.... PUKE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa_7P5AbUww&NR


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 11:38 AM~6456387
> *i'm not going to lie but damn your text message upset my stomach.  feel like i'm going to puke  :barf:
> *


I was wondering wtf this kid eats :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 11:45 AM~6456409
> *I was wondering wtf this kid eats :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


LOOKS LIKE SHIT TO ME :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 11:43 AM~6456404
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa_7P5AbUww&NR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 09:45 AM~6456409
> *I was wondering wtf this kid eats :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


IT WAS 2 ORDERS OF PATATOE WEDGES FROM JACK IN THE CRACK.. MIXXED WITH A KING SIZED REESES.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

sup everybody


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 09:15 AM~6456209
> *THIS SUMBSABEIOTCH BLEW HIS BRAINS OUT  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I don't know many people in Houston much less graffiti artist but I know homeboy presents himself as one...

Is the Houston graffiti artist way of "representin' " different here? 

Where I made my mark (Washington D.C.) there are two places a respectable graffiti artist would never tag up. A trash can, and the bathroom. It's kind of disrespecting your self. 

Homeboy took it further and threw his tag on the toilet. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Oct 27 2006, 12:16 PM~6456608
> *Damn, I don't know many people in Houston much less graffiti artist but I know homeboy presents himself as one...
> 
> Is the Houston graffiti artist way of "representin' " different here?
> ...












:0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Oct 27 2006, 10:16 AM~6456608
> *Damn, I don't know many people in Houston much less graffiti artist but I know homeboy presents himself as one...
> 
> Is the Houston graffiti artist way of "representin' " different here?
> ...


xx222...jus str8 nasty....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Oct 27 2006, 10:16 AM~6456607
> *sup everybody
> *


wuz up Blocc


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2006, 10:40 AM~6456793
> *wuz up Blocc
> *


sup mayne whats the deal...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Oct 27 2006, 10:46 AM~6456836
> *sup mayne whats the deal...
> *


jus at work..doing my daily job of paper work..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man that is sic!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Oct 27 2006, 10:16 AM~6456608
> *Damn, I don't know many people in Houston much less graffiti artist but I know homeboy presents himself as one...
> 
> Is the Houston graffiti artist way of "representin' " different here?
> ...


I DONT REPRESENT MY SELF AS JUST A GRAFFITI ARTIST..
IM A ARTIST... 
NUFF SAID


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Oct 27 2006, 10:40 AM~6456784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DATS ME.. BUT I DIDNT POST IT.. BLAME LATIN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2006, 01:02 PM~6456952
> *
> DATS ME.. BUT I DIDNT POST IT.. BLAME LATIN
> *


The Question is.... How many cell phones did you send it to? :uh: :uh: :burn:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si. that ees dee cuestionnn....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Oct 27 2006, 12:16 PM~6456608
> *Damn, I don't know many people in Houston much less graffiti artist but I know homeboy presents himself as one...
> 
> Is the Houston graffiti artist way of "representin' " different here?
> ...


write a book!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 01:10 PM~6457014
> *The Question is.... How many cell phones did you send it to? :uh:  :uh:  :burn:
> *


and you decided to resend it to me :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 01:13 PM~6457043
> *and you decided to resend it to me  :uh:
> *


I didnt mean to i was just tryin to quote your nasty lil homie :angel: how the hell did he get my #, LATIN???


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 11:12 AM~6457039
> *write a book!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I did.. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 01:16 PM~6457075
> *I didnt mean to i was just tryin to quote your nasty lil homie  :angel:  how the hell did he get my #, LATIN???
> *




:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 01:24 PM~6457139
> *:0  :0
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Aye Latin I have the day off again... You wanna meet up today??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Latin.

go post Powell on this one....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6457127

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 01:16 PM~6457075
> *I didnt mean to i was just tryin to quote your nasty lil homie  :angel:  how the hell did he get my #, LATIN???
> *


he probably did what a chick does and replies to all. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 01:30 PM~6457190
> *Aye Latin I have the day off again... You wanna meet up today??
> *


if you can meet me at 3pm exactly at regions bank 529/eldridge


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 01:31 PM~6457199
> *he probably did what a chick does and replies to all.  :angry:
> *


I dont remember ever giving him my #??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 01:34 PM~6457230
> *I dont remember ever giving him my #??
> *


i don't give out #'s. when i send a text message to several people, that lil hoe replies to the text message to all back.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 01:34 PM~6457230
> *I dont remember ever giving him my #??
> *




:ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 12:34 PM~6457230
> *I dont remember ever giving him my #??
> *



maybe he's a spy.....00713


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I have a question....

If I smashed my laptop because I was pissed due to the fact this piece of shit sever keeps crashing. Would Garry be liable? :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 01:32 PM~6457213
> *if you can meet me at 3pm exactly at regions bank 529/eldridge
> *


yo'


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 01:46 PM~6457310
> *I have a question....
> 
> If  I smashed my laptop because I was pissed due to the fact this piece of shit sever keeps crashing. Would Garry be liable?  :angry:
> *



no


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 27 2006, 01:32 PM~6457213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hmm?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 01:50 PM~6457346
> *que?
> *


deeeezzzzz nuuttttzzzz pendejo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 01:48 PM~6457334
> *no
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 01:52 PM~6457355
> *deeeezzzzz nuuttttzzzz  pendejo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 01:52 PM~6457355
> *deeeezzzzz nuuttttzzzz  pendejo
> *


it's not used when someone says que :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2006, 01:54 PM~6457369
> *it's not used when someone says que  :uh:
> *


It just was...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sic713 your meal on wheels is on the way..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 01:57 PM~6457395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE STRONG ASS STAPLE!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 02:00 PM~6457415
> *THATS ONE STRONG ASS STAPLE!!!
> *



agreed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 27 2006, 01:54 PM~6457369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this still my favorite.. bet i'll score all da hoez showing em that!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 27 2006, 11:10 AM~6457014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U GAVE ME YOUR NUMBER FOO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 02:00 PM~6457415
> *THATS ONE STRONG ASS STAPLE!!!
> *


LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *sixty8imp*


did you get on the list yet? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 03:00 PM~6457782
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: sixty8imp
> did you get on the list yet?  :cheesy:
> *


didnt i tell you.. since i never make list..im just gonna sit here logged on and not say anything..and wait for people to talk about me.. like some other dudes do..

but aint saying no names, but they know who they are.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Laters Im out!!!!
:biggrin: 



luxuriouslocs74 Jun 2006 5,807 207 2.63%
MAYHEM Mar 2004 42,240 186 2.36%
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 47,065 138 1.75%
DJLATIN Jul 2003 63,851 121 1.53%
SixFoSS Dec 2004 5,726 109 1.38%
N-Do Aug 2006 200 97 1.23%
abel Nov 2005 5,016 91 1.15%
crenshaw magraw Apr 2002 9,856 83 1.05%
souljahboy Dec 2003 6,039 75 0.95%


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 27 2006, 03:21 PM~6457888
> *Laters Im out!!!!
> :biggrin:
> luxuriouslocs74  Jun 2006  5,807  207  2.63%
> ...


lol...

its like a special olympics race.. even the winner is a retard!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 27 2006, 07:02 AM~6455528
> *If you plan to join with used Daytons There is a 2 year probationary period! Kenny only has one year left to become a full fledged member…
> *


fool i had a set of ds back in 1998. i had more rims than u had women chump :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Pics from the carshow this past Sunday.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2006, 07:51 PM~6459688
> *Pics from the carshow this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PICTURES RIGHT THERE*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 27 2006, 03:23 PM~6457900
> *lol...
> 
> its like a special olympics race..  even the winner is a retard!!
> *



si.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 05:06 PM~6458527
> *fool i had a set of ds back in 1998. i had more rims than u had women chump  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SIXTY8IMP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] 

me:which direction you hit spinner to take it off?
latin: fk if i know, your asking wrong guy!
me:fk.. ::dials phone:: to ask someone..
latin: ::dials phone:: let me call someone too
:uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody going to the juiced car show sunday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i planned on going..but due to smaller tires now.. i'm having clearance problems.. sits way too low.. i was banging reflectors on freeway.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what size did u get


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dunno.. lol


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

u got new rims too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

YEAH


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

[/quote]

competetion?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

That was only bought for the shelltop and daytons. going on my other mazda b2200 ext cab currently getting worked on.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2006, 09:49 AM~6461976
> *what size did u get
> *


175/75


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2006, 08:03 AM~6461851
> *
> 
> 
> ...



they aight..... :biggrin: 

looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Mac2lac is your club member coming to Houston today?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 28 2006, 09:16 AM~6462074
> *Mac2lac is your club member coming to Houston today?
> *



he might come with me tomorrow to the hlc meeting.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

chevlo97...pm me your # please


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 28 2006, 07:45 AM~6461962
> *i planned on going..but due to smaller tires now..  i'm having clearance problems..    sits way too low.. i was banging reflectors on freeway.
> 
> 
> *


hey retardo, looks like u need to put some air in those tires


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Nice outside today should have nice weather all weekend long & Im stuck at work till 9pm..*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2006, 12:15 PM~6462461
> *hey retardo, looks like u need to put some air in those tires
> *


NAW, LIKE EM LOW LIKE THAT.. OG STYLE! 



J/K..



YEAH, I KNOW.. ALSO NEED GO GET NAIL REMOVED/PLUGGED.. LOOKS LIKE LIV4FLATS HAD BEEN TAKING LECAB TO CONSTRUCTION SITES OR SOME SHIT!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2006, 11:15 AM~6462461
> *hey retardo, looks like u need to put some air in those tires
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 28 2006, 12:58 PM~6463183
> *:uh:
> *


got that new meat put on d's today :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2006, 02:30 PM~6463497
> *got that new meat put on d's today  :biggrin:
> *


to bad it came out of your own pocket


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 28 2006, 03:48 PM~6463569
> *to bad it came out of your own pocket
> *


next time bring some meat to put on the grill :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 28 2006, 03:07 PM~6463669
> *next time bring some meat to put on the grill :biggrin:
> *


will do and ill bring the beer next time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 28 2006, 02:48 PM~6463569
> *to bad it came out of your own pocket
> *


like i said, i had to let him win this time, otherweise he wouldnt wanna play anymore, cuz he never wins. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whattup big pimp


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

oh ok i see its alright chump change to what ima win next weekend


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what clubs get good tonight


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2006, 04:24 PM~6463742
> *like i said, i had to let him win this time, otherweise he wouldnt wanna play anymore, cuz he never wins.  :biggrin:
> *


u didnt let me win u got ur ass whooped...i will always play no matter what. just make sure u step ur game up for next week...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 28 2006, 04:33 PM~6464003
> *u didnt let me win u got ur ass whooped...i will always play no matter what. just make sure u step ur game up for next week...
> *


i wanna buy in, 2 times in the beginning to make it fast and painless for you losers :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2006, 05:33 PM~6464007
> *i wanna buy in, 2 times in the beginning to make it fast and painless for you losers  :biggrin:
> *


yea yea whatever biatch....when u lose quickly u will be the one hurt and a loser...lol, so u talk to big pimp, we playing tonite?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 28 2006, 04:36 PM~6464023
> *yea yea whatever biatch....when u lose quickly u will be the one hurt and a loser...lol, so u talk to big pimp, we playing tonite?
> *


he cant just spent his extra cash on new shoes for the six foe


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what u guys think i should i buy new rims for my car all crome or just keep them the way they are crome and gold.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 28 2006, 04:36 PM~6464023
> *yea yea whatever biatch....when u lose quickly u will be the one hurt and a loser...lol, so u talk to big pimp, we playing tonite?
> *


 yall aint game for tonite...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2006, 05:49 PM~6464059
> *yall aint game for tonite...
> *



im always game fool...hit me up


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2006, 04:49 PM~6464059
> *yall aint game for tonite...
> *


Not me tonight i think ima hit up SP tonight


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2006, 04:48 PM~6464055
> *what u guys think i should i buy new rims for my car all crome or just keep them the way they are crome and gold.
> *


i think it looks good the way it is


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

Wut up Homies from the 713?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

chillin at work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HMMMM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2006, 04:48 PM~6464055
> *what u guys think i should i buy new rims for my car all crome or just keep them the way they are crome and gold.
> *


leave it like it is :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2006, 06:48 PM~6464055
> *what u guys think i should i buy new rims for my car all crome or just keep them the way they are crome and gold.
> *


I VOTE FOR PEARL WHITE, WITH CHROME NIPS AND HUB.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave:  hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2006, 09:04 AM~6466010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 29 2006, 07:06 AM~6466014
> *:uh:
> *


whassup pimp. early bird gettin the worm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard they got cleaned out last nite!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

:biggrin: wasup guys..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 28 2006, 05:07 PM~6464109
> *Not me tonight i think ima hit up SP tonight
> *



i was there 4 a bachlor party.. i saw some guy wearing a chosen few t-shirt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

start saving your lunch money for the week, because daddy needs a new tire on the truck, you know who yall are.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dudeeeeeee.
go work on your car or something


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

um.. ok?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 29 2006, 06:15 PM~6468807
> *i was there 4 a bachlor party.. i saw some guy wearing a chosen few t-shirt
> *


Yea that was Nick he was there with us we had a good time


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2006, 09:12 PM~6469120
> *dudeeeeeee.
> go work on your car or something
> *



ok... 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 29 2006, 11:44 PM~6470072
> *Yea that was Nick he was there with us we had a good time
> *


which nick? nic with the '62 or nicasio with the no-2?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

La Parka, Mil Mascaras y El Santo.... remember please don't post pics from saturday night. :nono: :nono: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Where are the pics of Sat. night?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 30 2006, 08:48 AM~6471357
> *Where are the pics of Sat. night?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

New hangout spot in Pasadena, Saturday night from 6-9pm :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 30 2006, 09:09 AM~6471406
> *:scrutinize:
> *


oh man, i have to download one picture and discuss with my fellow luchadores if i can post it. LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 09:12 AM~6471414
> *oh man, i have to download one picture and discuss with my fellow luchadores if i can post it.  LMFAO!!!!!
> *



just do it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2006, 09:29 AM~6471453
> *:uh:
> *


AGREE

Daytons are gone :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 07:36 AM~6471475
> *AGREE
> 
> Daytons are gone  :biggrin:
> *


why did u sell them??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2006, 09:37 AM~6471479
> *why did u sell them??
> *


Traded them for some Grand National goodies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 07:40 AM~6471490
> *Traded them for some Grand National goodies
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2006, 09:42 AM~6471495
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 07:12 AM~6471414
> *oh man, i have to download one picture and discuss with my fellow luchadores if i can post it.  LMFAO!!!!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 30 2006, 09:43 AM~6471499
> *:nono:
> *


:angel: 

man that one chick that won the costume contest shouldn't have won. too bad she brought all her peeps to cheer her no-costume wearing ass. any chick could have painted her face chola white and put on a black dress.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 09:45 AM~6471508
> *:angel:
> 
> man that one chick that won the costume contest shouldn't have won.  too bad she brought all her peeps to cheer her no-costume wearing ass.  any chick could have painted her face chola white and put on a black dress.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

costume partys are gay.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2006, 09:48 AM~6471526
> *costume partys are gay.
> *


You wear a costume everyday you go to work :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 30 2006, 08:59 AM~6471381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup you o' cutie azz *****!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 09:53 AM~6471546
> *o' hot rodding azz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Message for Slo: Dropped off the shelltop at the shop, will take to the painter later on this week. Don't accept offers for it. Also that vato went to go look at the caprice again and suppose to come back with the $ if he was serious.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 09:54 AM~6471551
> *:biggrin:
> *


go grease lightning looking mother fucker!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 09:56 AM~6471561
> *go grease lightning looking mother fucker!
> *


nga i got no slick back hair :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 09:57 AM~6471566
> *nga i got no slick back hair  :twak:
> *


thats cause u old and bald.. 

look, heres jacket for you.. you can wear it go hang around muscle car gatherings.. maybe you can go find a muscle car forum with a houston thread..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 09:59 AM~6471575
> *thats cause u old and bald..
> 
> look, heres jacket for you..  you can wear it go hang around muscle car gatherings..    maybe you can go find a muscle car forum with a houston thread..
> ...


You have one w/o the flames? might as well drop a #3 patch to match the flames.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

found the link, thanks.  

http://www.specialadditions.com/store/products.asp?cat=27

Going to order this one. :biggrin: 

http://www.specialadditions.com/store/prod...?prod=J765%2DGM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 10:00 AM~6471580
> *You have one w/o the flames?  might as well drop a #3 patch to match the flames.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 07:45 AM~6471508
> *:angel:
> 
> man that one chick that won the costume contest shouldn't have won.  too bad she brought all her peeps to cheer her no-costume wearing ass.  any chick could have painted her face chola white and put on a black dress.
> *



She brought her entire family. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 30 2006, 10:13 AM~6471622
> *She brought her entire family. :angry:
> *


see that i wasnt invited.. fk'rs!
:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 30 2006, 10:13 AM~6471622
> *She brought her entire family. :angry:
> *


True, between you and Joe Dirt would have been the best.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 08:14 AM~6471625
> *see that i wasnt invited..    fk'rs!
> :angry:
> *



I lost your #.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 10:14 AM~6471625
> *see that i wasnt invited..    fk'rs!
> :angry:
> *


You knew about it. :uh: Your primo Jesse showed up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 30 2006, 10:16 AM~6471632
> *I lost your #.
> *


word.. dont remember giving it to you.. lol..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 08:14 AM~6471627
> *True, between you and Joe Dirt would have been the best.
> *


Joe Dirt and that guy looked like twins ,and I think that the Mullet was real. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 10:16 AM~6471633
> *You knew about it.  :uh:  Your primo Jesse showed up.
> *


i did? he did? 

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 10:20 AM~6471651
> *i did?  he did?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


i mentioned about dj'ing for it while we were struggling with your low car and the jack. yes, showed up and hung out to listen to the old school jams towards the end of the night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 10:21 AM~6471655
> *i mentioned about dj'ing for it while we were struggling with your low car  and the jack.  yes, showed up and hung out to listen to the old school jams towards the end of the night.
> *





ohhhhhhhhh.. i member now.. had forgot about that..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

here ya go latin..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 10:29 AM~6471696
> *here ya go latin..
> 
> 
> ...


already dot com. bought it at wal-mart only since it's a regal based car :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 10:32 AM~6471707
> *already dot com.  bought it at wal-mart only since it's a regal based car  :biggrin:
> *


everything i joke with you about.. you actually buy.. something wrong with you!
:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2006, 05:06 PM~6458527
> *fool i had a set of ds back in 1998. i had more rims than u had women chump  :0
> *


Aye shit bag, been rollin daytons sine 95 :uh: Ive owned more cadillacs than you've had underpants!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 10:33 AM~6471710
> *everything i joke with you about.. you actually buy..    something wrong with you!
> :uh:
> *


  i'll take a pic tonight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2006, 10:34 AM~6471711
> *Aye shit bag, been rollin daytons sine 95 :uh: : Ive owned more cadillacs than you've had underpants!!!!!   uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2006, 10:34 AM~6471711
> *Aye shit bag, been rollin daytons sine 95 :uh:  Ive owned more cadillacs than you've had underpants!!!!!  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2006, 10:34 AM~6471711
> *Aye shit bag, been rollin daytons sine 95 :uh:  Ive owned more cadillacs than you've had underpants!!!!!  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ah.. i sent you a drunken PM last nite.. need to talk business..answer it!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

fuckin HATERS!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 10:34 AM~6471712
> *  i'll take a pic tonight
> *


no thanks,, take your word for it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2006, 10:38 AM~6471732
> *fuckin HATERS!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


haters? where? point em out!!

:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 10:39 AM~6471735
> *haters? where?  point em out!!
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

corny...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 30 2006, 10:45 AM~6471763
> *corny...
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 30 2006, 09:48 AM~6471526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill get at you a lil later Im busyas fk today


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 10:46 AM~6471768
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 06:59 AM~6471381
> *New hangout spot in Pasadena, Saturday night from 6-9pm  :0
> *


NOV.11th 6-9pm at the old Dillards Parking lot at PASADENA TOWN SQUARE MALL......pm me fore more info ..Every Sat....Night


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Nov. 12th Sunday...MacGregor park...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2006, 10:51 AM~6471787
> *X3
> *


x4


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 08:43 AM~6471756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: ....damn........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 11:10 AM~6471871
> *hmm..
> *


que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 30 2006, 11:14 AM~6471896
> *:0  :biggrin: ....damn........
> *


Que onda goof, sorry for your loss


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 11:19 AM~6471918
> *que?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no more monkeys jumping on the bed...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 10:19 AM~6471918
> *que?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2006, 11:45 AM~6472053
> *:roflmao:
> *


WHAT THE FK YOU LAUGHING AT?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up h-town??.....man...mosquito's don't play in houston.....got ate the hell up at conrad's shop.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2006, 11:52 AM~6472090
> *what's up h-town??.....man...mosquito's don't play in houston.....got ate the hell up at conrad's shop.....
> *


DID YOU STOP BY AND SEE THEM WHILE U IN HTOWN??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

STILL DONT SEE HOW COUNTRY FOLK GONNA BITCH ABOUT MASQUITOS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2006, 11:52 AM~6472090
> *what's up h-town??.....man...mosquito's don't play in houston.....got ate the hell up at conrad's shop.....
> *


i figured out why there was tons of mosquitos there. the bayou runs nearby. got bit up at the shop when i dropped off the shelltop. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2006, 11:52 AM~6472090
> *what's up h-town??.....man...mosquito's don't play in houston.....got ate the hell up at conrad's shop.....
> *



repost? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 10:54 AM~6472114
> *STILL DONT SEE HOW COUNTRY FOLK GONNA BITCH ABOUT MASQUITOS
> *


they are bad here....but not that damn bad....

did latin tell you they were talkin bout you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2006, 11:57 AM~6472130
> *they are bad here....but not that damn bad....
> 
> did latin tell you they were talkin bout you?
> *


HATERS ALWAYS TALK ABOUT ME!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 10:58 AM~6472135
> *HATERS ALWAYS TALK ABOUT ME!!
> 
> 
> *



nah...they were talkin bout how you got busted in the mouth.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2006, 12:00 PM~6472147
> *nah...they were talkin bout how you got busted in the mouth.....
> *


WORD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2006, 11:57 AM~6472130
> *they are bad here....but not that damn bad....
> 
> did latin tell you they were talkin bout you?
> *


when?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 11:01 AM~6472155
> *when?
> *



ninja you member......you heard em....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I REMEMBER.. THOSE HATERS!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 30 2006, 12:03 PM~6472169
> *pics?
> *


why you asking for pics of DEEZ NUTZ?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2006, 11:03 AM~6472177
> *why you asking for pics of DEEZ NUTZ?
> *


cochino
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, *713ridaz,* mac2lac


SUP JP.. MISS U *****..GIMME A HUG!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 11:04 AM~6472186
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, 713ridaz,  mac2lac
> SUP JP..    MISS U *****..GIMME A HUG!!
> ...



que chingows....brokeback mountain o que.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 30 2006, 12:25 PM~6472338
> *:uh:
> *


DID U DO WHAT I TOLD U TO DO YET?


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp,* JUSTDEEZ* , mac2lac

THERES A WHOLE THREAD ON DEVIN DA DUDE IN OFF TOPIC.. THEY NEED YOU ASSISTANCE!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 12:34 PM~6472412
> *DID U DO WHAT I TOLD U TO DO YET?
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, JUSTDEEZ , mac2lac
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lord Goofy, *PROVOK*



:0 :0 

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 12:34 PM~6472412
> *DID U DO WHAT I TOLD U TO DO YET?
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, JUSTDEEZ , mac2lac
> ...


Sticky green....... BoooBooin :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 12:34 PM~6472412
> *DID U DO WHAT I TOLD U TO DO YET?
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, JUSTDEEZ , mac2lac
> ...


NOT GOING INTO OFF TOPIC WHILE IM AT WORK.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 10:47 AM~6472062
> *WHAT THE FK YOU LAUGHING AT?
> *


your monkey ass!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2006, 02:49 PM~6473321
> *your monkey ass!
> *


ALL LATE..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh: i do work.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no?!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 30 2006, 02:39 PM~6473263
> *NOT GOING INTO OFF TOPIC WHILE IM AT WORK.
> *


PUZZY.. YOU SKURRED OF "DA MAN"?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:burn: :burn: :burn:







:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

AREN'T YOU THE ONE SAID YOU SOOOO BUSY WITH WORK?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 04:07 PM~6473775
> *AREN'T YOU THE ONE SAID YOU SOOOO BUSY WITH WORK?
> *


Look at my total post for the day.... :uh: I'll get to your pm, I have a link to send you and ill do it later. dont worry so much Geeeeeezzzzzzzz..... :twak: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2006, 04:12 PM~6473818
> *Look at my total post for the day....  :uh:  I'll get to your pm, I have a link to send you and ill do it later. dont worry so much Geeeeeezzzzzzzz..... :twak:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


NOT WORRIED..JUST HATE SLACKERS. 

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ay te hablan en off-topic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FK EM


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 09:29 AM~6471696
> *here ya go latin..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :tears: That dammmmmmmmm Fugly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 30 2006, 04:41 PM~6474062
> *:thumbsdown:  :tears: That dammmmmmmmm Fugly!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NAW, THATS [email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 30 2006, 04:21 PM~6473878
> *ay te hablan en off-topic.
> *


LINK?


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

*FOR THOSE WHO ENJOY LOWRIDER PICNICS!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

EVERYONE IS WELCOMED

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ROSEDALE PARK

BAYTOWN, TEXAS

SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 5, 2006

11AM - ???????

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ENJOY BARBECUE, SOFTBALL, VOLLEYBALL, HOPPING

AND MUCH MORE...
*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 04:01 PM~6473727
> *PUZZY.. YOU SKURRED OF "DA MAN"?
> *


NO. JUST DONT WANNA LOSE MY JOB, THEN BE BROKE LIKE YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Oct 30 2006, 04:39 PM~6474469
> *FOR THOSE WHO ENJOY LOWRIDER PICNICS!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


:thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
nah thats the Los Magnific0s Super Custom Car Show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 30 2006, 05:47 PM~6474538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, CANT LOOSE JOB..THEN YOU MIGHT HAVE TO DRIVE A LITTLE HONDA OR TOYOTA OR NISSAN.. AND ONLY THING YOU CAN BRAG ABOUT IT, IS HOW MANY MPG IT GETS. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sounds like fun!!! but........I'LL BE AT THE [name dispute] SHOW!!!......sorry homie.....  






> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Oct 30 2006, 04:39 PM~6474469
> *FOR THOSE WHO ENJOY LOWRIDER PICNICS!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry6474796
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 30 2006, 05:16 PM~6474806
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry6474796
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 30 2006, 05:16 PM~6474806
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry6474796
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 30 2006, 06:12 PM~6474769
> *HA..  KINDA ACTUALLY DOES LOOK LIKE MY BABY PIC!
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BANK/LITTLE BANK. WANNA PLAY?
AND DONT YOU DRIVE THE IMPALA THAT REALLY ISNT AN IMPALA?
FWD-V6-4 TAIL LIGHTS :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2006, 06:24 PM~6474863
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 29 2006, 09:44 PM~6470072
> *Yea that was Nick he was there with us we had a good time
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Oct 30 2006, 03:39 PM~6474469
> *FOR THOSE WHO ENJOY LOWRIDER PICNICS!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


and the family fund has started again


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

happens every year............it gets old


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 30 2006, 05:54 PM~6475475
> *happens every year............it gets old
> *


sure does


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 30 2006, 05:00 PM~6474674
> *:thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> nah thats the Los Magnific0s Super Custom Car Show
> *


 :biggrin: Smart thinking... I just say The Los


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Who is going to the show? Who is going to the boycott, I mean picnic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill be at the boycott


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 30 2006, 08:05 PM~6476161
> *Who is going to the show? Who is going to the boycott, I mean picnic?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , the show


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 30 2006, 08:55 AM~6471803
> *NOV.11th 6-9pm at the old Dillards Parking lot at PASADENA TOWN SQUARE MALL......pm me fore more info ..Every Sat....Night
> *


hell yeah


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 30 2006, 09:21 AM~6471933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: bring ur hopper, and play


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2006, 09:38 PM~6476293
> *ill be at the boycott
> *


Liar.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2006, 09:38 PM~6476293
> *ill be at the boycott
> *


if yall want come on threw to the house i'll get some meat and will grill and chill :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 30 2006, 08:05 PM~6476161
> *Who is going to the show? Who is going to the boycott, I mean picnic?
> *


Ill be at the show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill be at home.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill be banging someones mom...
yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
milfs


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

happy halloween layitlowers


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

So i guess there is no point in telling people about this party....or is there?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

YEah....sorry guys...the club has a new owner and the management isnt budging on the dress code. For anyone from out of town....bring some nice dress shoes and some slacks with you. I was even spefically told no polo boots!! So dayum!!! :uh: 

I still think it will be fun...its Los' Bday and we will have cake(s) as well as be in the VIP....we will also have some Calendar girls like the flyer says...going around spreading the word about the calendar.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Buenos dias Gente. Proud owner of a '62 Impala SS :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 30 2006, 10:05 PM~6476161
> *Who is going to the show? Who is going to the boycott, I mean picnic?
> *


If i get a chance I'll head to the show to check it out.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 08:17 AM~6478055
> *Buenos dias Gente.  Proud owner of a '62 Impala SS  :cheesy:
> *



PICS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 08:22 AM~6478071
> *PICS?
> *


It's not a '63 like I wanted, but being a ss it's cool.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 08:29 AM~6478094
> *It's not a '63 like I wanted, but being a ss it's cool.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Los Tres Amigos

D.J. Latin - Boiler - KrazyToyz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2006, 08:39 AM~6478120
> *:ugh:
> *


Don't get skee'rd of the Luchadores :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mucha lucha


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 07:41 AM~6478124
> *Don't get skee'rd of the Luchadores  :cheesy:
> *


MUCHA LUCHA
MUCHA LUCHA 
MUCHA LUCHA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

da flea...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2006, 06:39 AM~6478120
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

todays winner...


*Mom Is Accused of Giving Baby Cocaine*


A woman whose year-old daughter died of a drug overdose was charged with murder after police found traces of cocaine in the baby's bottle, police said Monday.

Daniela Toledo do Prado, 21, brought her daughter Vitoria to the hospital on Saturday night, complaining that the child was suffering from convulsions caused by drinking spoiled milk.

The child vomited repeatedly and died of heart failure early Sunday, police investigator Paulo Roberto Rodrigues said.

Doctors found a suspicious white powder on the girl's tongue. The mother claimed the powder was milk but it tested positive for cocaine, Rodrigues said.

Police searched the mother's house and found a hypodermic needle and a bottle hidden behind a shelf in a baby supply bag. The bottle and the needle had traces of cocaine.

"In my 26 years in the profession, I have never seen a mother trying to poison her own child," said Rodrigues.

Rodrigues said Prado did not remember whether she had put cocaine in the bottle.

Prado was charged with homicide and could face between 12 and 30 years in prison if convicted.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=296077You like old school Latin..... Here you go!! Deeps!! Cant find these anymore.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2006, 09:11 AM~6478178
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=296077You like old school Latin..... Here you go!! Deeps!! Cant find these anymore.
> *


how much would it cost to rechrome them?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 09:13 AM~6478182
> *how much would it cost to rechrome them?
> *


dont know if you can.... But Id grab them if I were you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 09:11 AM~6478177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2006, 09:16 AM~6478188
> *dont know if you can.... But Id grab them if I were you.
> *


they'd have to be taken apart and resealed i guess. 

old ass supremes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I like supremes. had some on my 78 cutlass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 09:22 AM~6478201
> *I like supremes. had some on my 78 cutlass.
> *


you know where i can find some center caps for them?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 09:23 AM~6478203
> *you know where i can find some center caps for them?
> *



try competition sales... Ive seen them there.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2006, 02:43 AM~6477695
> *So i guess there is no point in telling people about this party....or is there?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Lorena is so beautiful! Nice flyer, I can start posting it right? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

more pics







































not my garage, homeboy had a mess in his garage. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 09:29 AM~6478218
> *Damn, Lorena is so beautiful! Nice flyer, I can start posting it right? :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 07:20 AM~6478197
> *they'd have to be taken apart and resealed i guess.
> 
> old ass supremes
> ...


worth about a bill, maybe...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 09:36 AM~6478242
> *worth about a bill, maybe...
> *


I don't remember asking how much they are worth? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 31 2006, 01:04 AM~6477232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE CHEAP PLASTIC ONES MEANT FOR EM, ALWAYS COME POP OFF.. THERES OTHERS THAT ARE HARD METAL, THAT GO ON FROM BEHIND.. WELL WORTH THE EXTRA FEW $'S.. AND I WOULDNT BOTHER RECHROMING..AINT WORTH IT.. CLEAN RUST WITH STEAL WOOL AND PUT A PROTECTANT TO SEAL OUT OXYGEN.. AND CALL IT A DAY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 07:43 AM~6478263
> *I don't remember asking how much they are worth?  :dunno:
> *


i got the center caps and lug nuts for them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 09:29 AM~6478218
> *Damn, Lorena is so beautiful! Nice flyer, I can start posting it right? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 09:45 AM~6478267
> *i got the center caps and lug nuts for them
> *


cuanto?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2006, 06:03 AM~6478022
> *YEah....sorry guys...the club has a new owner and the management isnt budging on the dress code.  For anyone from out of town....bring some nice dress shoes and some slacks with you.  I was even spefically told no polo boots!! So dayum!!! :uh:
> 
> I still think it will be fun...its Los' Bday and we will have cake(s) as well as be in the VIP....we will also have some Calendar girls like the flyer says...going around spreading the word about the calendar.
> *


damn whats next gotta be a prep to get in. polo boots are the most dress up pair of kicks i own :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2006, 08:03 AM~6478022
> *YEah....sorry guys...the club has a new owner and the management isnt budging on the dress code.  For anyone from out of town....bring some nice dress shoes and some slacks with you.  I was even spefically told no polo boots!! So dayum!!! :uh:
> 
> I still think it will be fun...its Los' Bday and we will have cake(s)  as well as be in the VIP....we will also have some Calendar girls like the flyer says...going around spreading the word about the calendar.
> *


MAN SAID CAKES..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 07:47 AM~6478286
> *MAN SAID CAKES..
> *


sounds like you kind of get-down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 09:44 AM~6478265
> *SOMEONE FINALLY JOINED THE IMPALA CLUB..    O' I WANNA BE LIKE YA'LL ACTIN AZZ..
> J/K..  CONGRATS..
> *


after seeing your impala again last friday, it brought back memories of my '63 and had to get another one to build up. this time i won't let it go.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 09:46 AM~6478280
> *damn whats next gotta be a prep to get in. polo boots are the most dress up pair of kicks i own  :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE I SHOULD POP OUT THE BLUE SUIT WITH MATCHING BLUE OSTRAGE SHOEZ!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 09:49 AM~6478292
> *after seeing your impala again last friday, it brought back memories of my '63 and had to get another one to build up.  this time i won't let it go.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 07:50 AM~6478295
> *MAYBE I SHOULD POP OUT THE BLUE SUIT WITH MATCHING BLUE OSTRAGE SHOEZ!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 09:48 AM~6478288
> *sounds like you kind of get-down
> *


AH *****.. I GOT A HOMIE WANNA GET IN ON NEXT POKER NITE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 09:51 AM~6478299
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 

had to call macalac last night to tell me red on passenger/white on driver


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 07:52 AM~6478308
> *AH *****..  I GOT A HOMIE WANNA GET IN ON NEXT POKER NITE.
> *


poker nite this saturday is at that boy c-los place. 20 buyin, i hear , over 30 people playing.....and after i lose i got the dice in my pocket for some real fun :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 09:52 AM~6478308
> *AH *****..  I GOT A HOMIE WANNA GET IN ON NEXT POKER NITE.
> *


You talmbout DEEZ NUTZ mayne?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 09:53 AM~6478311
> *:biggrin:
> 
> had to call macalac last night to tell me red on passenger/white on driver
> *


HA... AGAIN? LOL.. 


I SHOULDNT LAFF.. I WOULDA HAD TO CALL SOMEONE TOO.. BUT FUNNY THING IS, I DONT TRUST ANYBODY I KNOW.. LIKE LONESTAR WOULD TELL ME WRONG WAY TO DO IT, HANG UP, AND JUST LAUGH ALL DAY THINKIN OF MY WHEELS COMING OFF.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 09:53 AM~6478315
> *poker nite this saturday is at that boy c-los place.  20 buyin, i hear , over 30 people playing.....and after i lose i got the dice in my pocket for some real fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 09:55 AM~6478322
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 07:55 AM~6478321
> *HA... AGAIN?  LOL..
> I SHOULDNT LAFF..  I WOULDA HAD TO CALL SOMEONE TOO..  BUT FUNNY THING IS, I DONT TRUST ANYBODY I KNOW..  LIKE LONESTAR WOULD TELL ME WRONG WAY TO DO IT,  HANG UP, AND JUST LAUGH ALL DAY THINKIN OF MY WHEELS COMING OFF.
> *


im already gona laugh all day because that pic u posted look liek a fuckin parrot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 09:56 AM~6478330
> *im already gona laugh all day because that pic u posted look liek a fuckin parrot  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



photoshop it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 07:58 AM~6478339
> *photoshop it
> *


dont know how, i only know how to resize pics using paint, and send emails.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 09:56 AM~6478330
> *im already gona laugh all day because that pic u posted look liek a fuckin parrot  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 09:52 AM~6478307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 10:00 AM~6478352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 31 2006, 09:56 AM~6478330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

I DIDNT SEE A CAMERA. 

:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 08:01 AM~6478357
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sorry homie, I know you are currently workin' the e-pimpgame


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

tweet tweet.


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 10:05 AM~6478387
> *Sorry homie, I know you are currently workin' the e-pimpgame
> 
> 
> ...


OK..THATS BULLSHIT.. I GOT A 17" FLAT PANEL *****!!
:twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 08:06 AM~6478394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trippin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 10:06 AM~6478394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS KINDA [email protected]

"PEEP MY FEATHERS"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 10:06 AM~6478395
> *OK..THATS BULLSHIT..  I GOT A 17" FLAT PANEL *****!!
> :twak:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 31 2006, 08:52 AM~6478307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 31 2006, 10:18 AM~6478441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hardy har har


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

check it out KrazyToyz. :biggrin: 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=10818408


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

knock knock...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 10:44 AM~6478557
> *knock knock...
> *


go away!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i got some crackers for you sixty8imp, just need to hear you whistle


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 08:31 AM~6478499
> *check it out KrazyToyz.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=10818408
> *



:thumbsup: I am going to add them to my friends list.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 31 2006, 11:07 AM~6478684
> *:thumbsup: I am going to add them to my friends list.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Oct 30 2006, 03:39 PM~6474469
> *FOR THOSE WHO ENJOY LOWRIDER PICNICS!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


post pics...next time plan it on another day so we all can come to support..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2006, 06:03 AM~6478022
> *YEah....sorry guys...the club has a new owner and the management isnt budging on the dress code.  For anyone from out of town....bring some nice dress shoes and some slacks with you.  I was even spefically told no polo boots!! So dayum!!! :uh:
> 
> I still think it will be fun...its Los' Bday and we will have cake(s) as well as be in the VIP....we will also have some Calendar girls like the flyer says...going around spreading the word about the calendar.
> *


im ready homie....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LMMFAO @ all the pshop pics. fkin hillarious! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=296118


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2006, 11:32 AM~6478812
> *LMMFAO @ all the pshop pics. fkin hillarious! :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 12:01 PM~6478990
> *:tears:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2006, 11:32 AM~6478812
> *LMMFAO @ all the pshop pics. fkin hillarious! :biggrin:
> *


AGREE  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 12:29 PM~6479104
> *:tears:
> *


tears of a clowwnn... bling bling bling... bling bliing bliiinnnngg....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 12:44 PM~6479158
> *:scrutinize:
> *


ando cantando buey :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 12:51 PM~6479193
> *ando cantando buey  :scrutinize:
> *



si?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLuMWiQ6r2o


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 08:47 AM~6478286
> *MAN SAID CAKES..
> *


Well its a birthday for my bro and some friends....i didnt wanna carry one full sheet cake so my mom, who decorates cakes for a living, is making 2. One regular cake "evinado" (with a liqueaur) and one in a rolled fondant icing made to look like an Impala!! :0 Now Shes never done that before...but I have faith in her so we'll have to see.

about the shoes, yeah it sucks....I may convince them to be a tiny bit leniant with out of towners, but if you are a local, dress up. No need to roll out like me with a suit and tie. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2006, 12:13 PM~6479316
> *Well its a birthday for my bro and some friends....i didnt wanna carry one full sheet cake so my mom, who decorates cakes for a living, is making 2.  One regular cake "evinado" (with a liqueaur) and one in a rolled fondant icing made to look like an Impala!! :0  Now Shes never done that before...but I have faith in her so we'll have to see.
> 
> about the shoes, yeah it sucks....I may convince them to be a tiny bit leniant with out of towners, but if you are a local, dress up.  No need to roll out like me with a suit and tie. :biggrin:
> ...


What do I where?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 01:16 PM~6479339
> *What do I <s>where</s> wear?
> *


go buttnekkid :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 01:18 PM~6479350
> *go buttnekkid  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 12:16 PM~6479339
> *What do I where?
> *


Something nice....your sexy pics are already in the calendar...You can either go classy or borderline stripper  I seriously doubt they turn away the ladies...its usually guys that get more heat. :uh:


Go to our ATMOSPHERE page and look at the 10/07 and 10/14 galleries for an idea of what people wear to Havana. now of course now they are under new ownership.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2006, 01:19 PM~6479356
> *Something nice....your sexy pics are already in the calendar...You can either go classy or borderline stripper    I seriously doubt they turn away the ladies...its usually guys that get more heat. :uh:
> *



true


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2006, 12:16 PM~6479339
> *What do I where?
> *



you go to school where?? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 31 2006, 01:32 PM~6479432
> *
> you go to school where?? :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 31 2006, 12:32 PM~6479432
> *
> you go to school where?? :biggrin:
> *




This commercial was paid for by the city of Bryan TX. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2006, 01:52 PM~6479551
> *This commercial was paid for by the city of Bryan TX. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2006, 12:52 PM~6479551
> *This commercial was paid for by the city of Bryan TX. :biggrin:
> *



don't forget sponsored by the HLC....underwritten by ATMOSPHERE211.COM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 02:05 PM~6479621
> *si
> *


voy a tirar elote con lodo. brb....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 02:10 PM~6479647
> *voy a tirar elote con lodo.  brb....
> *



corny.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone interested in a 12 inch flip down monitor with dvd player for a car??? pm me offers.....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2006, 07:53 AM~6478315
> *poker nite this saturday is at that boy c-los place.  20 buyin, i hear , over 30 people playing.....and after i lose i got the dice in my pocket for some real fun  :biggrin:
> *


i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2006, 01:13 PM~6479316
> *Well its a birthday for my bro and some friends....i didnt wanna carry one full sheet cake so my mom, who decorates cakes for a living, is making 2.  One regular cake "evinado" (with a liqueaur) and one in a rolled fondant icing made to look like an Impala!! :0  Now Shes never done that before...but I have faith in her so we'll have to see.
> 
> about the shoes, yeah it sucks....I may convince them to be a tiny bit leniant with out of towners, but if you are a local, dress up.  No need to roll out like me with a suit and tie. :biggrin:
> ...


MAN SAID IMPALA CAKE



> _Originally posted by MsDani+Oct 31 2006, 01:16 PM~6479339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT THATS WHAT IM WEARING.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 04:20 PM~6480268
> *:uh:
> *


hey ellie, what size engine does your impala have?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 04:25 PM~6480293
> *hey ellie, what size engine does your impala have?
> *



327


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 04:26 PM~6480296
> *327
> *


cool. let me know if you are going to part with it. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 04:27 PM~6480300
> *cool.  let me know if you are going to part with it.  :biggrin:
> *



nah.

Been worked on. Im having a mechanic come and check it out for me, maybe this weekend. Hopefully he can tell me exactly whats been done to it. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2006, 04:30 PM~6480326
> *nah.
> 
> Been worked on. Im having a mechanic come and check it out for me, maybe this weekend. Hopefully he can tell me exactly whats been done to it.  :dunno:
> *


then i guess i have to travel to dallas for one.  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry6480325


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 31 2006, 02:18 PM~6479988
> *i'll be there  :biggrin:
> *


how you gonna be at two places at the same time? :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 31 2006, 02:26 PM~6480036
> *MAN SAID IMPALA CAKE
> :uh:
> BUT THATS WHAT IM WEARING.
> *


YEAH thats what I said IM-PAH-LUH CĀK is that so hard to comprehend?! :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 31 2006, 01:18 PM~6479988
> *i'll be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 31 2006, 01:18 PM~6479988
> *i'll be there  :biggrin:
> *


i got a roullette wheel, travel size, bring some cash, im dealer :biggrin:


----------



## ray_sr (Mar 4, 2006)

YALL READY 4 THIS WEEKEND?.. :biggrin:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

BREAKING NEWS: Joe Lopez gets 32½ years in three separate sentences 
By LAURA B. MARTINEZ
The Brownsville Herald

After more than a day of deliberations, a state district jury handed Tejano artist Joe Lopez 32½ years in three separate sentences. 

The jury, which began deliberating Monday afternoon, resumed deliberations in the morning, broke for lunch and picked up again at 1:30 p.m. before reaching a verdict at 2:30 p.m.

The sentences were for 20, 8½ and 4 years. 

Lopez, 56, was found guilty Oct. 20 on two counts of aggravated sexual assault and one count of indecency with a child. He was accused of raping a teenage relative in April 2004 at his Rancho Viejo home.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

he needs to go in to kick his cocaine addiction and also shitty music since he hooked up with the kumbia kings :thumbsdown:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 05:24 PM~6480947
> *he needs to go in to kick his cocaine addiction and also shitty music since he hooked up with the kumbia kings  :thumbsdown:
> *


agreed


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*E*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*NICE....*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

crap


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

POOP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shit


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

don caca


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

chorro? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2006, 08:00 AM~6478352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

doo doo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HANGOVER BLACKS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cosby kids


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 31 2006, 09:47 PM~6482192
> *chorro? :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MissouriCityCruisers_@Nov 1 2006, 03:44 AM~6483467
> *
> *


what they did to that belaire, just aint right.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*SEMA: Look Ma, No Spokes!*


http://news.windingroad.com/auto-news/sema...k-ma-no-spokes/ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup putos, jotos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tweet tweet mother fuckerz!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

BORING.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 31 2006, 10:47 PM~6482192
> *chorro? :uh:
> *


Puro!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

we have updated the gallery section on our website....TRUE EMINENCE and JUICED carshow..

WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

quiet today...
good


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

BUSY MAKING POWER MOVES!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2006, 12:44 PM~6485193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I guess they feel like proving a point, huh?

Anyways, does anyone here know what "tgd" on a text message means? Co-worker of mine here is asking.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 1 2006, 03:01 PM~6485654
> *I guess they feel like proving a point, huh?
> 
> Anyways, does anyone here know what "tgd" on a text message means?  Co-worker of mine here is asking.
> *



si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 1 2006, 03:01 PM~6485654
> *I guess they feel like proving a point, huh?
> 
> Anyways, does anyone here know what "tgd" on a text message means?  Co-worker of mine here is asking.
> *


:dunno: 
http://www.webopedia.com/quick_ref/textmes...breviations.asp


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know either, I personally thinks it's a typo


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Elli, Ghost hunters tonight, new episode....they also had a live show aboard the Queen Mary which is supposedly haunted, not sure how it went since it aired from 10p-4am......I was out by 9:00 I think


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 1 2006, 03:19 PM~6485768
> *Elli, Ghost hunters tonight, new episode....they also had a live show aboard the Queen Mary which is supposedly haunted, not sure how it went since it aired from 10p-4am......I was out by 9:00 I think
> *



:thumbsup: Im going to try and check it out...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

"Its Just Cereal..."

???? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 1 2006, 03:27 PM~6485805
> *"Its Just Cereal..."
> 
> ???? :dunno:
> *



from Click... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

oh


I saw it but don't recall that, okay I kinda do.............kinda


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

The Lucky Charms Leperchaun (sp) chasing his pot... and its just cereal.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

OK, KINDA REMEMBER HIM SAYING IT'S JUST CEREAL BUT CAN'T RECALL A LEPRECHAUN (?) IT WAS A FUNNY MOVIE BUT I THINK I WAS TIRED WHEN I WATCHED IT, WHAT ABOUT YOU MICHAEL, REMEMBER ANYTHING ABOUT A LEPRECHAUN?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 1 2006, 02:45 PM~6485882
> *OK, KINDA REMEMBER HIM SAYING IT'S JUST CEREAL BUT CAN'T RECALL A LEPRECHAUN (?)  IT WAS A FUNNY MOVIE BUT I THINK I WAS TIRED WHEN I WATCHED IT, WHAT ABOUT YOU MICHAEL, REMEMBER ANYTHING ABOUT A LEPRECHAUN?
> *



yeah....i think i remember him saying it....

hey did that fool just send you a text???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 1 2006, 03:45 PM~6485882
> *OK, KINDA REMEMBER HIM SAYING IT'S JUST CEREAL BUT CAN'T RECALL A LEPRECHAUN (?)  IT WAS A FUNNY MOVIE BUT I THINK I WAS TIRED WHEN I WATCHED IT, WHAT ABOUT YOU MICHAEL, REMEMBER ANYTHING ABOUT A LEPRECHAUN?
> *



yes Michael, help us out.

Memberrr..?
When he was having the heart attack at his sons wedding, morty was dancing saying "its only cereal... " :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2006, 02:47 PM~6485893
> *yes Michael, help us out.
> 
> Memberrr..?
> ...



*****...i can't member what happened yesterday....much less a part in a movie that i watched once....haha :biggrin: 

did that fool send you a text too?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 1 2006, 03:48 PM~6485902
> ******...i can't member what happened yesterday....much less a part in a movie that i watched once....haha  :biggrin:
> 
> did that fool send you a text too?
> *



:angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Nov 1 2006, 02:47 PM~6485891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SEE, THAT IS THE PART I REMEMBER, BUT NO LEPRECHAUN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 1 2006, 02:51 PM~6485921
> *:uh:
> SEE, THAT IS THE PART I REMEMBER, BUT NO LEPRECHAUN
> *














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 1 2006, 02:55 PM~6485951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 









:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 1 2006, 02:58 PM~6485976
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it friday yet?!?!?! :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2006, 04:56 PM~6486269
> *is it friday yet?!?!?! :around:
> *


YEAH


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2006, 04:56 PM~6486269
> *is it friday yet?!?!?! :around:
> *


that's what I said yesterday ...  ... LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2006, 05:08 PM~6486366
> *that's what I said yesterday ...   ... LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2006, 11:44 AM~6485193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 1 2006, 04:08 PM~6486366
> *that's what I said yesterday ...   ... LOL
> *


i think i said that on monday too... haha! :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

repost


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6487457

:happysad:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

sup houston, 
from detroit!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SHOW of hands....who all is going?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2006, 05:42 AM~6489734
> *SHOW of hands....who all is going?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma make them fools come with me too.. aint rollin solo!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 07:02 AM~6489888
> *imma make them fools come with me too.. aint rollin solo!
> *


mo' better than already :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 05:40 AM~6489856
> *:thumbsup:
> *


u wanna roll to tucson arizona w/ me? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2006, 05:42 AM~6489734
> *SHOW of hands....who all is going?
> *


won't be able to make it that night.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 07:31 AM~6490114
> *won't be able to make it that night.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2006, 09:35 AM~6490132
> *:uh:
> *


I had a Impala question for ya, tried to call you last light...... Why didnt you pick up? *Were you having another flash flood in the peaNutttt mine?* :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2006, 07:42 AM~6490163
> *I had a Impala question for a, tried to call you last light...... Why didnt you pick up? Were you having another flash flood in the peanutttt mine? :scrutinize:  :barf:
> *


phone didnt ring chief


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2006, 09:43 AM~6490169
> *phone didnt ring chief
> *


It was joke ***..... :uh: Latin is the only sick one here that will get it :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2006, 09:35 AM~6490132
> *:uh:
> *


i'll let you have my spot so you can check out them calendar chaychays.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2006, 09:45 AM~6490176
> *It was  joke ***..... :uh: Latin is the only sick one here that will get it :biggrin:
> *


??? don't get it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:46 AM~6490185
> *???  don't get it.
> *


Your peanut mine usually erupts around this time... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 2 2006, 08:55 AM~6489995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean [name dispute] models?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2006, 09:50 AM~6490197
> *Your peanut mine usually erupts around this time... :angry:
> *


que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:51 AM~6490201
> *que?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 09:52 AM~6490206
> *
> *


AGREE. Que paso ayer con mis fellow postwh0res? This topic was dead like Condoleeza Rice's poosey.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2006, 09:56 AM~6490221
> *He wears glass slippers while sippin' on dat surrup! :uh:
> *


THAT'S SOME g4Ng$T4 SHAT RIGHT THURR MAYNE, I WOULD HAVE NEVER BROKEN THE SECRET CODE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

it was a fucking joke!!! Im out!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2006, 09:58 AM~6490226
> *it was a fucking joke!!! Im out!!
> *


Don't lie :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:56 AM~6490222
> *AGREE.  Que paso ayer con mis fellow postwh0res?  This topic was dead like Condoleeza Rice's poosey.
> *



 


Too busy "working"

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:51 AM~6490201
> *que?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 09:59 AM~6490238
> *
> Too busy "working"
> 
> ...


yeah right.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got a 1 boo boo 14" china lying around? any condition?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 10:05 AM~6490265
> *anybody got a  1 boo boo 14" china lying around? any condition?
> *


WHAT HAPPENED? YOU ALREADY TORE ONE UP? Had 4 crappy ones but put them on the '62 to move it around.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 10:05 AM~6490268
> *NO
> *


umm.. ok.. i'll take you off the list.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:biggrin: Hex you need to buy my motorcycle. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 10:07 AM~6490278
> *umm.. ok.. i'll take you off the list.
> *



thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 10:07 AM~6490279
> *:biggrin: Hex you need to buy my motorcycle. :thumbsup:
> *


Who mayne? oh, yeah!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:57 AM~6490225
> *THAT'S SOME g4Ng$T4 SHAT RIGHT THURR MAYNE, I WOULD HAVE NEVER BROKEN THE SECRET CODE
> *


LoL!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









This thread sux so bad its not even a good time waster anymore


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2006, 10:09 AM~6490286
> *LoL!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This thread sux so bad its not even a good time waster anymore
> *



AGREED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

KrazyToyz, a homie found a six fo' if you are interested. Said it is out in the country.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 10:07 AM~6490279
> *:biggrin: Hex you need to buy my motorcycle. :thumbsup:
> *


i made offer to trade the cav + chucks, for you bike.. but noooooo.. you wanna like im screwing you on that trade or something. 

o' shisty azz!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2006, 10:09 AM~6490286
> *LoL!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> This thread sux so bad its not even a good time waster anymore
> *


ah fool. member what u asked other nite? forgot to mention, i do know of a clean 69 , but its a 4 door.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what time shortys open?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 10:18 AM~6490302
> *ah fool.  member what u asked other nite?  forgot to mention, i do know of a clean 69 , but its a 4 door.
> *


4 doors = 2 doors too many. This chino at the office wants to buy a roadmaster stationwagon ('94?) and weld the back doors shut to make it look like a two door. I was thinking (and they say Mexicans do stupid crap to cars :twak: )


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 10:07 AM~6490279
> *:biggrin: Hex you need to buy my motorcycle. :thumbsup:
> *


Trade you the t-bird for it. Don't know how to ride a moto-cycle but it would look good in the yard as a decoration :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 10:21 AM~6490316
> *4 doors = 2 doors too many.  This chino at the office wants to buy a roadmaster stationwagon ('94?) and weld the back doors shut to make it look like a two door.  I was thinking (and they say Mexicans do stupid crap to cars :twak: )
> *


well, i wouldnt mind taking a 4 door and making it 2 door, and chop top.. if i had that kinda $ and time, or knew how to weld.. but a wagon?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone going?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up my peeps


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 10:34 AM~6490383
> *Anyone going?
> 
> 
> ...



no


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 09:39 AM~6490402
> *no
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 10:39 AM~6490402
> *no
> *


ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 2 2006, 10:40 AM~6490410
> *x2
> *


x3

already got a 327 for the impala but need to go to Dallas to pick it up. hook me up with someone with time to rebuild it. You want to take a roadtrip soon to Dallas?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:42 AM~6490422
> *x3
> 
> already got a 327 for the impala but need to go to Dallas to pick it up.  hook me up with someone with time to rebuild it.  You want to take a roadtrip soon to Dallas?
> *


yes im down.

and the guy from accross the street at the shop is building up my cuzz GTO motor etc.. we can go talk to him.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 2 2006, 10:47 AM~6490453
> *yes im down.
> 
> and the guy from accross the street at the shop is building up my cuzz GTO motor etc.. we can go talk to him.
> ...


is that your primo's gto?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 08:16 AM~6490296
> *KrazyToyz, a homie found a six fo' if you are interested.  Said it is out in the country.
> *


Sure give me a call ,I already downsized my cars.Sold another one yesterday.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 08:17 AM~6490299
> *i made offer to trade the cav + chucks, for you bike..  but noooooo..  you wanna like im screwing you on that trade or something.
> 
> o' shisty azz!
> *


 :biggrin: I am still considering the deal,member.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 10:50 AM~6490476
> *Sure give me a call ,I already downsized my cars.Sold another one yesterday.
> *


  (sell me what i asked about the other night :biggrin: ) that vato called about the mazda b2200, don't know how he got my name nor #. told me to meet him to view pics of it since it is in B.F.E. Don't need the truck but if you want i can check out the pics for you.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 08:25 AM~6490335
> *Trade you the t-bird for it.  Don't know how to ride a moto-cycle but it would look good in the yard as a decoration  :dunno:
> *


Trade you plus cash for the GN. :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:49 AM~6490466
> *is that your primo's gto?
> *


ese mero


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 10:52 AM~6490491
> *Trade you plus cash for the GN. :thumbsup:
> *


ok, 8 g's + el moto

some estupido left a note on my casa saying
"trade you a 4 wheeler and a boat for that grand national"
must have been a ******* :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 08:54 AM~6490502
> *ok, 8 g's + el moto
> 
> some estupido left a note on my casa saying
> ...



Trade you the HOPPER for the GN . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats two thumbs up. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 10:54 AM~6490502
> *ok, 8 g's + el moto
> 
> some estupido left a note on my casa saying
> ...



do it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 10:58 AM~6490525
> *Trade you the HOPPER for the GN . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Thats two thumbs up. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:54 AM~6490502
> *ok, 8 g's + el moto
> 
> some estupido left a note on my casa saying
> ...



that's all he had left when his woman left him for her cousin..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 10:59 AM~6490530
> *that's all he had left when his woman left him for her cousin..... :biggrin:
> *


hope he doesn't get pissed, i wrote on the back of it "sorry, don't hunt nor fish"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

mac2lac , krazytoyz...do yall want to hit up the havana's night club Saturday night?? Me and couple of EMPIRE and HLC members are going to celebrate LOS's B-DAY


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2006, 10:01 AM~6490541
> *mac2lac , krazytoyz...do yall want to hit up the havana's night club Saturday night?? Me and couple of EMPIRE and HLC members are going to celebrate LOS's B-DAY
> *



takin my lil man with me to the show....so more than likely won't be hittin up no clubs....sorry homie....have fun!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 2 2006, 09:09 AM~6490591
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 11:15 AM~6490633
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 10:50 AM~6490483
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: I am still considering the deal,member.
> *


ok, but offers not gonna be on table too long.. had some people eye'n the cav other day..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 09:19 AM~6490657
> *ok, but offers not gonna be on table too long.. had some people eye'n the cav other day..
> *


I can be a baller like Goofy and build a show cavalier. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 11:21 AM~6490669
> *I can be a baller like Goofy and build a show cavalier. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oscar's 1954 Bel Air almost ready to hit the streets.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 10:34 AM~6490774
> *Oscar's 1954 Bel Air almost ready to hit the streets.
> 
> 
> ...


it looks real nice............ :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:34 AM~6490774
> *Oscar's 1954 Bel Air almost ready to hit the streets.
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a good hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Pics of my '62 ss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

few more. homeboy did a half ass job in stripping it but luckily he kept it in his garage.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 11:36 AM~6490800
> *That would be a good hopper. :biggrin:
> *


he wants to bag it.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:40 AM~6490851
> *few more.  homeboy did a half ass job in stripping it but luckily he kept it in his garage.
> 
> 
> ...



That would be a good hopper,too. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 11:47 AM~6490914
> *That would be a good hopper,too. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:39 AM~6490832
> *Pics of my '62 ss
> 
> 
> ...


Trade you for the moto. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 11:49 AM~6490925
> *Trade you for the moto. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 09:07 AM~6490279
> *:biggrin: Hex you need to buy my motorcycle. :thumbsup:
> *


I barely remember how to ride a bicycle...it rains too damn much in Houston, and I prefer a cruiser over a crotch rocket anyday


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:34 AM~6490383
> *Anyone going?
> 
> 
> ...


Hoy a la noche I am going to that boost Mobile Where you at thingy...con Lupe Fiasco and Frankie J. Well I am supposed to if all goes well.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 11:40 AM~6490851
> *few more.  homeboy did a half ass job in stripping it but luckily he kept it in his garage.
> 
> 
> ...



DUDE HAS LOOK ON HIS FACE.. LIKE "HEY, I DIDNT SELL IT TO EM"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 12:48 PM~6491392
> *DUDE HAS LOOK ON HIS FACE.. LIKE "HEY, I DIDNT SELL IT TO EM"
> *


Thinking about going Hot Rod on this one mayne.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 10:51 AM~6491419
> *Thinking about going Hot Rod on this one mayne.
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 12:51 PM~6491419
> *Thinking about going Hot Rod on this one mayne.
> *


 :uh: 


DO IT. PUT A FLAME JOB TO GO WITH YOUR JACKET.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 11:51 AM~6491419
> *Thinking about going Hot Rod on this one mayne.
> *



i need to bring this one back to life....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 12:54 PM~6491448
> *:uh:
> DO IT.  PUT A FLAME JOB TO GO WITH YOUR JACKET.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 12:52 PM~6491429
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 12:51 PM~6491419
> *Thinking about going Hot Rod on this one mayne.
> *



si. like this...?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 12:59 PM~6491487
> *si. like this...?
> 
> 
> ...


that's a gasser 60's style


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 12:59 PM~6491487
> *si. like this...?
> 
> 
> ...


STOP POSTING PICS OF YOUR CAR ALREADY. SKURRS ME. 

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MAYBE MORE LIKE THIS!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 01:02 PM~6491515
> *STOP POSTING PICS OF YOUR CAR ALREADY.  SKURRS ME.
> 
> :angry:
> *



ok


wachate el paracaidas....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 01:05 PM~6491523
> *MAYBE MORE LIKE THIS!
> 
> 
> ...



thats pretty clean right thurrr... hmmm.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 01:00 PM~6491497
> *si
> *


anyone know why the "oh shit" handles are expensive?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-Chevy-...bayphotohosting


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 11:59 AM~6491487
> *si. like this...?
> 
> 
> ...



might as well donk it out..... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 01:06 PM~6491530
> *thats pretty clean right thurrr... hmmm.
> *


just needs to get rid of the flames.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 01:07 PM~6491535
> *might as well donk it out..... :uh:
> *


guess you don't know the history of gasser style cars. that shit is o.g. compared to the current p.o.s. donks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 01:06 PM~6491531
> *anyone know why the "oh shit" handles are expensive?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-Chevy-...bayphotohosting
> *



damn!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 12:06 PM~6491531
> *anyone know why the "oh shit" handles are expensive?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-Chevy-...bayphotohosting
> *



cause you save on buyin new chones?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 01:09 PM~6491544
> *damn!
> *


mine has one with "impala ss" insert in it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 12:09 PM~6491543
> *guess you don't know the history of gasser style cars.  that shit is o.g. compared to the current p.o.s. donks.
> *



i used to like the old gasser cars....not my style anymore....neither are the donks....i had a collection of magazines with nothing but gasser cars in em....back in the day  remember a magazine called CAR TOONS?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 01:06 PM~6491531
> *anyone know why the "oh shit" handles are expensive?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-Chevy-...bayphotohosting
> *


PROBABLY CAUSE NOBODYS REPRODUCING THEM.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 01:11 PM~6491557
> *i used to like the old gasser cars....not my style anymore....neither are the donks....i had a collection of magazines with nothing but gasser cars in em....back in the day   remember  a magazine called CAR TOONS?
> *


yeah, i still have a few of those magazines put up. preferred those to MAD magazine and CRACKED magazine also.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 01:11 PM~6491557
> *i used to like the old gasser cars....not my style anymore....neither are the donks....i had a collection of magazines with nothing but gasser cars in em....back in the day   remember  a magazine called CAR TOONS?
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 12:12 PM~6491560
> *yeah, i still have a few of those magazines put up.  preferred those to MAD magazine and CRACKED magazine also.
> *



man i had chingos.....wish i still had em....  .....i had some old 80's lrm magazines too....lost all that shit when we moved..... :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 01:16 PM~6491582
> *man i had chingos.....wish i still had em....  .....i had some old 80's lrm magazines too....lost all that shit when we moved..... :tears:
> *


jesus, ignore my pm then. :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 12:17 PM~6491593
> *jesus, ignore my pm then.  :angry:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6491571

looks like trouble


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2006, 01:19 PM~6491603
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6491571
> 
> looks like trouble
> *


always has to be a dumbass no0b that don't know shit to start off with asking stupid questions.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 12:20 PM~6491613
> *always has to be a dumbass no0b that don't know shit to start off with asking stupid questions.
> *


especially when dealing with a loss, you would think he should show respect


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

does this pendejo want to race??? :dunno: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6491663


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 01:29 PM~6491684
> *does this pendejo want to race???  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6491663
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 2 2006, 09:21 AM~6490669
> *I can be a baller like Goofy and build a show cavalier. :biggrin:
> *


i dont have it nomore..i jus sold it......:tears: but it will still fly on EMPIRE plaque


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2006, 01:45 PM~6491791
> *i dont have it nomore..i jus sold it......:tears: but it will still fly on EMPIRE plaque
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 11:47 AM~6491802
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2006, 01:45 PM~6491791
> *i dont have it nomore..i jus sold it......:tears: but it will still fly on EMPIRE plaque
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 2 2006, 10:34 AM~6490774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks like a lotta damn work :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 11:53 AM~6491849
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 2 2006, 01:53 PM~6491853
> *that's pretty damn clean
> that looks like a lotta damn work :0
> *


it is, but it's solid.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 2 2006, 01:53 PM~6491853
> *that's pretty damn clean
> that looks like a lotta damn work :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

JUST NOT GOOD AT VISUALIZING


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 12:57 PM~6491881
> *:roflmao:
> *



DID YOU CATCH GHOST HUNTERS LAST NIGHT?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 2 2006, 01:59 PM~6491895
> *JUST NOT GOOD AT VISUALIZING
> *


probably since you don't know about it.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 01:01 PM~6491907
> *probably since you don't know about it.
> *


PROBABLY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 2 2006, 01:59 PM~6491900
> *DID YOU CATCH GHOST HUNTERS LAST NIGHT?
> *



no. do you think they have them at blockbuster.. you know in their "tv, show" section?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:02 PM~6491920
> *no. do you think they have them at blockbuster.. you know in their "tv, show" section?
> *


get cable mr. cutting corners :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 02:03 PM~6491925
> *get cable mr. cutting corners  :uh:
> *



no. Dont need it. tv is on at the house at the most an hour to an hour and a half. only when we rent movies do we really use it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 01:06 PM~6491945
> *no.  Dont need it. tv is on at the house at the most an hour to an hour and a half. only when we rent movies do we really use it.
> *


I havent even rented movies lately...I think I owe Hollywood Video like $50 in overdue fees. :0 :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 01:02 PM~6491920
> *no. do you think they have them at blockbuster.. you know in their "tv, show" section?
> *


not sure, maybe, I know they have season one on dvd already



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 01:03 PM~6491925
> *get cable mr. cutting corners  :uh:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:06 PM~6491945
> *no.  Dont need it. tv is on at the house at the most an hour to an hour and a half. only when we rent movies do we really use it.
> *


same like the internet at my house = no internet. don't feel like going home and wasting my time on the computer so i don't have it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2006, 02:08 PM~6491953
> *I havent even rented movies lately...I think I owe Hollywood Video like $50 in overdue fees. :0  :angry:
> *


back in '01 while sitting in a harris county jail, there was one folk there doing a week since blockbuster went after him. don't know if H.V. would do the same.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 02:08 PM~6491955
> *same like the internet at my house = no internet.  don't feel like going home and wasting my time on the computer so i don't have it.
> *



true. 


plus I have the $20 a month thing at Blockbuster. no late fees, 2 in 2 out. works out pretty good. IMO.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 01:06 PM~6491945
> *no.  Dont need it. tv is on at the house at the most an hour to an hour and a half. only when we rent movies do we really use it.
> *


did you ever sell your big screen? We have like 5 tv's at our house....usually 3 or 4 on at the same time watching different programs/playing games/watching a movie :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 02:09 PM~6491963
> *back in '01 while sitting in a harris county jail, there was one folk there doing a week since blockbuster went after him.  don't know if H.V. would do the same.
> *



true. 

a co-worker of mine thought he was being slick by opening multiple accounts and picking up a bunch of movies. He figured he was getting a deal for paying only the rental price then keeping the movies. foo ended up with a criminal case, charged with theft!!! LOL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:13 PM~6491984
> *true.
> 
> a co-worker of mine thought he was being slick by opening multiple accounts and picking up a bunch of movies. He figured he was getting a deal for paying only the rental price then keeping the movies. foo ended up with a criminal case, charged with theft!!! LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man when that fool was asked what he was in for, the whole tank busted out laughing, even the guys using the phones calling their peeps. LOL


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 01:09 PM~6491963
> *back in '01 while sitting in a harris county jail, there was one folk there doing a week since blockbuster went after him.  don't know if H.V. would do the same.
> *


Damn that would be so embarrassing, "What are you in for" :ugh: "Late fees"



> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 01:10 PM~6491966
> *true.
> plus I have the $20 a month thing at Blockbuster. no late fees, 2 in 2 out. works out pretty good. IMO.
> *


we rent movies and games a lot too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 02:14 PM~6491992
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> man when that fool was asked what he was in for, the whole tank busted out laughing, even the guys using the phones calling their peeps.  LOL
> *



same guy tried to take all the movies back after he found out there was a warrant out for his arrest... they laughed at him and took the movies back, foo still ended up in jail.

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 2 2006, 02:11 PM~6491970
> *did you ever sell your big screen?  We have like 5 tv's at our house....usually 3 or 4 on at the same time watching different programs/playing games/watching a movie :cheesy:
> *



havent sold the big tv yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:16 PM~6492005
> *same guy tried to take all the movies back after he found out there was a warrant out for his arrest... they laughed at him and took the movies back, foo still ended up in jail.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


true, that guy told everyone that blockbuster didn't give him any remorse and stuck it to him. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone know where to find the damn fuse or relay that controls the tow package on an 01 navigator? the running lights won't come on...everything else works when you hook up the trailer, but the running lights.....i know it's a fuse or relay, just don't have the owner's manual to find the damn thing.... :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 01:19 PM~6492021
> *true, that guy told everyone that blockbuster didn't give him any remorse and stuck it to him.  :biggrin:
> *


I havent received so much as a call or a letter...I said i THINK i owe them money


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2006, 02:36 PM~6492097
> *I havent received so much as a call or a letter...I said i THINK i owe them money
> *


Just let someone know your spn # so we can hook up the ramen noodles & crock pot


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*61-year-old woman told to remove her hoodie or leave a restaurant. Management explained that they don't allow gang-wear inside the building
* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.int.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=...62460729915H365


A pensioner was thrown out of a pub for wearing a Marks and Spencer hooded top.

Corrine Chapman was eating lunch with a friend when the manger of the Vineyard pub in Sittingbourne, Kent, asked her to take it off or leave.

She told the Mirror: "He told me hooded tops were not allowed in the restaurant and I must remove it.

"Me and my friend thought he was joking and fell about laughing. I'm 61... I didn't have my hood up and I'm not exactly a typical juvenile delinquent.

"He said there was a dress code of smart casual and no hoodies but I think I was better dressed than a lot of the customers."

He let them finish their meal before they had to leave.

The manager, who refused to give his name, said: "We have relaxed the rule now and only people in sports branded hoodies will be turned away." - Ananova.com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 02:37 PM~6492099
> *Just let someone know your spn # so we can hook up the ramen noodles & crock pot
> *



We'll throw a benefit car show for ya bro...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:39 PM~6492110
> *We'll throw a benefit car show for ya bro...
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 2 2006, 02:40 PM~6492123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



repost


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 2 2006, 01:40 PM~6492123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



meskins would just dig a tunnel under it.......


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2006, 11:45 AM~6491791
> *i dont have it nomore..i jus sold it......:tears: but it will still fly on EMPIRE plaque
> *


I will sell you my moto. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 02:44 PM~6492145
> *meskins would just dig a tunnel under it.......
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:39 PM~6492110
> *We'll throw a benefit car show for ya bro...
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 03:00 PM~6492210
> *
> 
> 
> ...



there you go... :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 02:00 PM~6492210
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......

pre reg>?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 03:02 PM~6492226
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ......
> 
> pre reg>?
> *


$45 dollars, if you can't afford it, don't complain


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 03:02 PM~6492226
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ......
> 
> pre reg>?
> *



:twak: 

pre-reg's taken up until the day of the show... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 02:03 PM~6492228
> *$45 dollars, if you can't afford it, don't complain
> *



how bout if i call 2 weeks after the deadline....can i still pre reg?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 03:04 PM~6492236
> *how bout if i call 2 weeks after the deadline....can i still pre reg?
> *


este mamon. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 03:04 PM~6492236
> *how bout if i call 2 weeks after the deadline....can i still pre reg?
> *



see above post.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 03:03 PM~6492228
> *$45 dollars, if you can't afford it, don't complain
> *



damn, he said he Might owe 50 bucks all you need is one car and a bike to enter, y ya!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 02:04 PM~6492236
> *how bout if i call 2 weeks after the deadline....can i still pre reg?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 03:05 PM~6492251
> *damn, he said he Might owe 50 bucks all you need is one car and a bike to enter, y ya!
> *


bike is $10, i need me a 5 dollar cut :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 03:07 PM~6492270
> *bike is $10, i need me a 5 dollar cut  :angry:
> *



already dot com....


money hungry greedy promoter


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 03:08 PM~6492278
> *already dot com....
> money hungry greedy promoter
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 03:09 PM~6492287
> *:buttkick:
> *



Im throwing a picnic on Dec 24... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 03:11 PM~6492305
> *Im throwing a picnic on Dec 24...  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 03:17 PM~6492359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



x10


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:11 PM~6492305
> *Im throwing a picnic on Dec 24...  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:11 PM~6492305
> *Im throwing a picnic on Dec 24...  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:08 PM~6492278
> *already dot com....
> money hungry greedy promoter
> *



everyday i'm hustlin, everyday i'm hustlin.......

watch it or you'll have you a [name dispute] goin on if it gets to be a good show.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone else getting spam in there PM Box??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2006, 02:23 PM~6492412
> *anyone else getting spam in there PM Box??
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

i guess we got a new spamuel let me take my tag off


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 2 2006, 02:30 PM~6492454
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ...


its bad enough i have to see it in all the topics, and now i get it in the PM box  :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2006, 02:32 PM~6492469
> *its bad enough i have to see it in all the topics, and now i get it in the PM box   :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2006, 02:23 PM~6492412
> *anyone else getting spam in there PM Box??
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 02:11 PM~6492305
> *Im throwing a picnic on Dec 24...  :angry:
> *


LMMFAO!!

crazy ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2006, 02:23 PM~6492412
> *anyone else getting spam in there PM Box??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2006, 03:46 PM~6492579
> *LMMFAO!!
> 
> crazy ass!!! :biggrin:
> *



:angel: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 2 2006, 01:49 PM~6492606
> *
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 2 2006, 03:01 PM~6492641
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 2 2006, 04:05 PM~6492673
> *:cheesy:
> *



whoring it up today!?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 03:05 PM~6492681
> *whoring it up today!?
> *


yeah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 2 2006, 04:07 PM~6492688
> *yeah
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2006, 03:23 PM~6492412
> *anyone else getting spam in there PM Box??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2006, 03:08 PM~6492699
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


got to catch up too you


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON CHAPTER WILL BE ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR DAISY PRADO'S FAMILY AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW ON SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 5, 2006. 

ANYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN HELPING THE PRADO'S WITH DAISY'S FUNERAL COSTS, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO STOP BY THE ROLLERZ ONLY LINE UP AT THE SHOW.

ALL DONATIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 04:15 PM~6492770
> *
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2006, 04:10 PM~6492722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you can meet me somewhere, i'll drop $20 for you to donate for me since i probably won't be attending the show due to nieces b'day party.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2006, 03:10 PM~6492722
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is so terrible and so sad what happened to this beautiful baby girl.........i couldn't even imagine losing one of my babies..... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 04:21 PM~6492820
> *if you can meet me somewhere, i'll drop $20 for you to donate for me since i probably won't be attending the show due to nieces b'day party.
> *


 I appreciate it ... as do Jesse and the Prado's ... I'll give you a call here in a little bit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 04:23 PM~6492830
> *that is so terrible and so sad what happened to this beautiful baby girl.........i couldn't even imagine losing one of my babies..... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



true.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2006, 04:24 PM~6492839
> * I appreciate it ... as do Jesse and the Prado's ... I'll give you a call here in a little bit
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 2 2006, 03:23 PM~6492830
> *that is so terrible and so sad what happened to this beautiful baby girl.........i couldn't even imagine losing one of my babies..... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


x2. i would go crazy. if something ever happened to my lil man.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2006, 04:37 PM~6492915
> *x2. i would go crazy. if something ever happened to my lil man.
> *


Nothing is going to happen to me chonies :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 03:41 PM~6492951
> *Nothing is going to happen to me chonies  :angry:
> *


i never knew a guy who didnt mind being referred to as a lil man???? :around:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2006, 04:47 PM~6493018
> *i never knew a guy who didnt mind being referred to as a lil man???? :around:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it's because i'm only 5'-7" :tears:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2006, 01:36 PM~6492498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im in tears... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that boy Wood....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 2 2006, 01:25 PM~6491649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2006, 04:26 PM~6493447
> *im in tears... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  that boy Wood....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2006, 05:44 PM~6493553
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6494028


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 2 2006, 07:51 AM~6490199
> *bitch, thought u going to tennesse off deal we worked out?
> *


naw, car is sold. need to meet halfway to deliver.


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2006, 03:10 PM~6492722
> *
> 
> 
> ...



We set up a paypal account for anyone that would like to donate that way.
Paypal [email protected]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2006, 04:37 PM~6492915
> *x2. i would go crazy. if something ever happened to my lil man.
> *


YEA I KNOW I WOULD GO CRAZY IF SUMTHIN HAPPEND TO ME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Nov 2 2006, 09:01 PM~6494934
> *We set up a paypal account for anyone that would like to donate that way.
> Paypal [email protected]
> *



Thats a good idea! 

Ill send something tomorrow morning.

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 09:39 AM~6490832
> *Pics of my '62 ss
> 
> 
> ...



damn how many projects you got!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2006, 02:00 PM~6492210
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats it?!? i am waiting for the "help norider dualhex become a rider charity fund" :uh: :biggrin: 

That shit is funny...SOMEONE's got even more time on there hands than i do!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2006, 02:01 AM~6496722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 2 2006, 10:42 PM~6495602
> *damn how many projects you got!!!!
> *


two, that and the b2200


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2006, 01:36 PM~6492498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would be funnier but that pic is about 5 yrs old, get with the times already :uh: 



















:uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2006, 08:23 PM~6497337
> *would be funnier but that pic is about 5 yrs old, get with the times already  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


? i did that about 4 months ago. You losing your mind


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 06:30 PM~6497349
> *?  i did that about 4 months ago.  You losing your mind
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

friday, no payday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2006, 08:23 PM~6497337
> *would be funnier but that pic is about 5 yrs old, get with the times already  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


Right click save Latin...... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2006, 07:37 PM~6497528
> *Right click save Latin...... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


you have my pic on your computer. i duno about u buddy :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2006, 09:39 PM~6497536
> *you have my pic on your computer. i duno about u buddy  :uh:
> *


Don’t flatter your self.... Its from your build up thread :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2006, 07:44 PM~6497553
> *Don’t flatter your self....  Its from your build up thread :uh:  :uh:
> *


its cool dog if u save my pics, u wanna go on a date ?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2006, 01:01 AM~6496722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

LoadStar





Kens myspace music


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2006, 07:53 PM~6497602
> *LoadStar
> Kens myspace music
> *


would love to stay and play on the computer with u, but someone fell out of bed, and they need me :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2006, 09:55 PM~6497606
> *would love to stay and play on the computer with u, but someone fell out of bed, and they need me  :uh:
> *


do your fingers smell old people at the of a long day?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2006, 07:59 PM~6497618
> *do your fingers smell old people at the of a long day?
> *


no *** u know each job has tools to do the job mine are gloves, yours are cones :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 4 2006, 01:02 AM~6499578
> *i'm already home :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 2 2006, 08:11 PM~6495017
> *YEA I KNOW I WOULD GO CRAZY IF SUMTHIN HAPPEND TO ME TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2006, 01:01 AM~6496722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

nice frame homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 09:14 PM~6497678
> *SI
> *



si x10


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 3 2006, 10:28 PM~6497747
> *si x10
> *



maybe x 8


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 2 2006, 02:47 PM~6492593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WHATS GOING ON WITH LIL'S CLOCK?

"Time is now: Nov 03, 2006 - 10:39 PM"


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 3 2006, 09:40 PM~6497798
> *WHATS GOING ON WITH LIL'S CLOCK?
> 
> "Time is now: Nov 03, 2006 - 10:39 PM"
> *



wishful thinking?!?!?!?

Hey did anyone else catch last night's VH! top 100 songs of the 80's? The number one song was "living on a prayer" from Bon Jovi.......I'd have to disagree w/that one :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 3 2006, 10:44 PM~6497813
> *wishful thinking?!?!?!?
> 
> Hey did anyone else catch last night's VH! top 100 songs of the 80's?  The number one song was "living on a prayer" from Bon Jovi.......I'd have to disagree w/that one :cheesy:
> *




no.

the wife would of liked that though.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 09:46 PM~6497822
> *no.
> 
> the wife would of liked that though.
> *



I only caught the last top 10 songs....I'm sure they'll be running it a bazillion times over the next week or so


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 3 2006, 09:44 PM~6497813
> *wishful thinking?!?!?!?
> 
> Hey did anyone else catch last night's VH! top 100 songs of the 80's?  The number one song was "living on a prayer" from Bon Jovi.......I'd have to disagree w/that one :cheesy:
> *



Shoulda been Twisted Sister "We're not gonna take it!" HAHAH or something by RATT, Poison or Motley Crue!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 3 2006, 09:51 PM~6497849
> *Shoulda been Twisted Sister "We're not gonna take it!" HAHAH or something by RATT, Poison or Motley Crue!!
> *



Uhm...I'd disagree with all those too, sorry charlie, I think the top 80's song should be more like michael jackson or madonna, I like almost every kind of music including the ones you listed but TOP eighties song overall?!?!!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 3 2006, 10:57 PM~6497898
> *Uhm...I'd disagree with all those too, sorry charlie, I think the top 80's song should be more like michael jackson or madonna, I like almost every kind of music including the ones you listed but TOP eighties song overall?!?!!?
> *


nah it should be the Final Countdown

rule of thumb: never sit by anyone halfdead in a doctors office.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 10:05 PM~6497946
> *nah it should be the Final Countdown
> 
> rule of thumb:  never sit by anyone halfdead in a doctors office.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 3 2006, 11:09 PM~6497970
> *
> *


agreed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

allo!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I hesitated b/c I wanted to make sure I wasn't being set up :ugh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up htown.........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 3 2006, 10:20 PM~6498056
> *wuz up htown.........
> *


allo!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 3 2006, 11:09 PM~6497970
> *
> *


i went to the doctor for the usual checkup two days ago, sat by some dead cracker with the flu and went home after the appointment. woke up yesterday spitting up yellow shit and caught the fkn flu i think. now i got another appt at 3pm today. :angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 10:21 PM~6498061
> *i went to the doctor for the usual checkup two days ago, sat by some dead cracker with the flu and went home after the appointment.  woke up yesterday spitting up yellow shit and caught the fkn flu i think.  now i got another appt at 3pm today.  :angry:
> *




thanks for the reminder, the kids and I still need to get our flu shots!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 3 2006, 11:24 PM~6498075
> *thanks for the reminder, the kids and I still need to get our flu shots!!! :biggrin:
> *


no problem.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 11:21 PM~6498061
> *i went to the doctor for the usual checkup two days ago, sat by some dead cracker with the flu and went home after the appointment.  woke up yesterday spitting up yellow shit and caught the fkn flu i think.  now i got another appt at 3pm today.  :angry:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 3 2006, 11:21 PM~6498058
> *allo!
> *



:ugh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 9 2005, 08:00 PM~2587661
> *lowrider in htown=definitely strong and still kicking 4 sho :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: aslo thanks timetaker 4 posting pictures that shows just how strong we are and proves that lowriders are here to stay 4 ever
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 10:21 PM~6498061
> *i went to the doctor for the usual checkup two days ago, sat by some dead cracker with the flu and went home after the appointment.  woke up yesterday spitting up yellow shit and caught the fkn flu i think.  now i got another appt at 3pm today.  :angry:
> *



:thumbsdown: 


don't feel too good either today....throat hurts...body aches....i hope i didn't catch tonsilitis from my son......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 3 2006, 11:41 PM~6498179
> *:thumbsdown:
> don't feel too good either today....throat hurts...body aches....i hope i didn't catch tonsilitis from my son......
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 3 2006, 10:41 PM~6498179
> *:thumbsdown:
> don't feel too good either today....throat hurts...body aches....i hope i didn't catch tonsilitis from my son......
> *



waa waa waaaa....cry baby!! :angry: 





just kidding let me call qurrena see if she can hook you up w/some meds


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up krazytoyz did u find out if the adapters fit the 72 monte carlo


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 3 2006, 09:47 PM~6498216
> *was up krazytoyz did u find out if the adapters fit the 72 monte carlo
> *


I forgot to check.I will let you know. :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 3 2006, 10:46 PM~6498207
> *waa waa waaaa....cry baby!!  :angry:
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...






:biggrin: hook it up!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 3 2006, 10:47 PM~6498216
> *was up krazytoyz did u find out if the adapters fit the 72 monte carlo
> *



5 on 5 bolt pattern?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 3 2006, 10:50 PM~6498231
> *:biggrin:  hook it up!!!
> *



sorry, she's in waco


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

mac2lac i think his adapters are from a ranger truck not sure


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 3 2006, 09:53 PM~6498249
> *mac2lac i think his adapters are from a ranger truck not sure
> *


They were on a 2000 ford ranger ,but the Dayton adapter has two different bolt patterns.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 3 2006, 10:52 PM~6498244
> *sorry, she's in waco
> *



:angry:  :thumbsdown: 


thanks for trying


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 3 2006, 10:57 PM~6498279
> *They were on a 2000 ford ranger ,but the Dayton adapter has two different bolt patterns.
> *



if they were 15 hole they would work.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 10:30 PM~6498107
> *:ugh:
> *


sa ba bien?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 12:22 AM~6498427
> *sa ba bien?
> *



:angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 11:24 PM~6498441
> *:angry:
> *


??? why suck hostility?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 12:29 AM~6498477
> *??? why suck hostility?
> *


because he rolls on a wooden knife handle steering wheel


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 12:29 AM~6498477
> *??? why suck hostility?
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:40 AM~6498524
> *because he rolls on a wooden knife handle steering wheel
> *



hater


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2006, 12:43 AM~6498541
> *hater
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2006, 11:40 PM~6498524
> *because he rolls on a wooden knife handle steering wheel
> *



splinters and termites :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 12:44 AM~6498549
> *splinters and termites :biggrin:
> *



you know you want one too...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

that must suck :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 12:45 AM~6498563
> *that must suck :0
> *



wow


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 11:44 PM~6498552
> *you know you want one too...
> *



i'm gonna carve my name in mine :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 12:51 AM~6498605
> *i'm gonna carve my name in mine  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 11:58 PM~6498659
> *si
> *


no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2006, 11:59 PM~6498672
> *
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

nice it's about time for me to go home for the day.....lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 01:05 AM~6498725
> *nice it's about time for me to go home for the day.....lol
> *



good riddance... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2006, 12:08 AM~6498746
> *good riddance...  :biggrin:
> *


just for that i think ill stay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mac2lac, monica aka hrnybrneyz said she just passed up your caddy. i sent the pic to my email to upload.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 01:20 AM~6498803
> *mac2lac, monica aka hrnybrneyz said she just passed up your caddy.  i sent the pic to my email to upload.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 01:19 AM~6498797
> *just for that i think ill stay
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2006, 12:21 AM~6498807
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 4 2006, 01:21 AM~6498806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



spy cam :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:20 AM~6498803
> *mac2lac, monica aka hrnybrneyz said she just passed up your caddy.  i sent the pic to my email to upload.
> *



:around: :around: :around: what's she doin round this way>??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 4 2006, 01:21 AM~6498806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang nga! i got the supersize pic. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 12:24 AM~6498822
> *:around:  :around:  :around: what's she doin round this way>??
> *


spy :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:24 AM~6498822
> *:around:  :around:  :around: what's she doin round this way>??
> *


she works for Cheaters


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:25 AM~6498835
> *she works for Cheaters
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 01:25 AM~6498835
> *she works for Cheaters
> *



DAMN!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:25 AM~6498835
> *she works for Cheaters
> *



o si cabron...guess you better watch your ass :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:24 AM~6498826
> *dang nga!  i got the supersize pic.  lol
> *



all up on my ride....that's the back parking lot of my office.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

where is Joe Greco?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 01:29 AM~6498864
> *where is Joe Greco?
> *



Joey? :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2006, 12:29 AM~6498866
> *Joey?  :twak:
> *


yeah ok thats what i meant


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 01:30 AM~6498870
> *yeah ok thats what i meant
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:27 AM~6498852
> *o si cabron...guess you better watch your ass :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ALAC, mac2lac, EX214GIRL, cali rydah




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:33 AM~6498895
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 01:33 AM~6498897
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what ever happened to U.P.L.N.?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 12:33 AM~6498897
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

cathy said....i wonder what she's doin in town....she laughed at the she works for cheaters comment....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:35 AM~6498907
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> cathy said....i wonder what she's doin in town....she laughed at the she works for cheaters comment....
> ...


hey homie cut that grass mayne.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 3 2006, 11:29 PM~6498477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it!!! LMMFAO 4 REAL!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

she should've called me, we could've met up for lunch or something, wired her up and sent her into Michael's office asking for an "insurance" quote.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche mike "have pinoch will travel" LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:35 AM~6498911
> *hey homie cut that grass mayne.
> *



not my responsibility.....meskin crew comes a few times a month to cut it....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*SixFoSS* Dec 2004 6,028 69 3.03% 
Lucky_863 Dec 2004 942 68 2.99% 
*DJLATIN* Jul 2003 64,290 66 2.90% 
*firmelows* Oct 2003 4,663 47 2.06% 
1 LO 64 Sep 2003 35,429 46 2.02% 
USMC_DevilDawg Apr 2004 18,798 45 1.98% 
Skim May 2005 15,149 40 1.76% 
djtwigsta May 2002 8,217 29 1.27% 
{-_-} Apr 2003 33,455 25 1.10% 
wally dogg Aug 2005 5,347 25 1.10%


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 4 2006, 12:36 AM~6498920
> *  :uh:
> Clean up the back lot Michael, never know when someone is lurkin'  :ugh:
> Damn it!!!  LMMFAO 4 REAL!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



the damn trash blows over here from the store.....


i think i would have been like.....i've seen you somewhere before....she would have said...don't let the smile fool ya....i'd been like....aaaaaaaahhhhhh *****...i know you!!!! you danny's girl.....haha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:39 AM~6498939
> *the damn trash blows over here from the store.....
> i think i would have been like.....i've seen you somewhere before....she would have said...don't let the smile fool ya....i'd been like....aaaaaaaahhhhhh *****...i know you!!!! you danny's girl.....haha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



damn! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:39 AM~6498939
> *the damn trash blows over here from the store.....
> i think i would have been like.....i've seen you somewhere before....she would have said...don't let the smile fool ya....i'd been like....aaaaaaaahhhhhh *****...i know you!!!! you danny's girl.....haha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 12:39 AM~6498939
> *the damn trash blows over here from the store.....
> i think i would have been like.....i've seen you somewhere before....she would have said...don't let the smile fool ya....i'd been like....aaaaaaaahhhhhh *****...i know you!!!! you danny's girl.....haha :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 01:38 AM~6498933
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> SixFoSS Dec 2004 6,028 69 3.03%
> ...




whore!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 4 2006, 12:38 AM~6498933
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> SixFoSS Dec 2004 6,028 69 3.03%
> ...



lonely mofo's don't have anything else to do..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's monica doing out in the boonies? :scrutinize: don't tell me she met another nga online :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 4 2006, 12:41 AM~6498953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 01:41 AM~6498955
> *what's monica doing out in the boonies?  :scrutinize:  don't tell me she met another nga online  :scrutinize:
> *



:0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:41 AM~6498955
> *what's monica doing out in the boonies?  :scrutinize:  don't tell me she met another nga online  :scrutinize:
> *



:uh: sight seeing? ghost hunting? scoping out a car? Tell her a$$ she should've called me, we could've met up at our local dairy queen :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:41 AM~6498955
> *what's monica doing out in the boonies?  :scrutinize:  don't tell me she met another nga online  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2006, 01:42 AM~6498964
> *:0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pretty soon she'll be part of the Royal Touch rucas


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:43 AM~6498969
> *pretty soon she'll be part of the Royal Touch rucas
> *


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 4 2006, 01:43 AM~6498966
> *:uh: sight seeing? ghost hunting? scoping out a car?  Tell her a$$ she should've called me, we could've met up at our local dairy queen :biggrin:
> *


nah, i don't want to waste my minutes


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 4 2006, 12:40 AM~6498950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

danny's pimp game ain't so tight after all......his girl is creepin out of town... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 01:43 AM~6498969
> *pretty soon she'll be part of the Royal Touch rucas
> *



She has to get jumped in? :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:41 AM~6498955
> *what's monica doing out in the boonies?  :scrutinize:  don't tell me she met another nga online  :scrutinize:
> *



her new myspace add might have worked....

HAVE PAN WILL TRAVEL......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 4 2006, 12:43 AM~6498969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:46 AM~6498996
> *her new myspace add might have worked....
> 
> HAVE PAN WILL TRAVEL......
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:43 AM~6498969
> *pretty soon she'll be part of the Royal Touch rucas
> *



now you know danny won't allow that :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 4 2006, 01:46 AM~6498997
> *why so sad?  You act like that is a bad thing :angry:
> *


don't get it twisted. sad because she'll move further out with the whitefolks and roll in one of your members cars shouting out "yeah nukkah, royal touch fo life!"


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2006, 12:45 AM~6498989
> *She has to get jumped in?  :dunno:
> *



of course not....life is about choices....either beat our current barrel race record or stay one night in Ernesto and Alesha's house alone....w/no electricity.......see.....choices


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:46 AM~6498999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



man i thought you were gonna pass out laughing when i told you that earlier....i was like breathe *****...shit....PARAMEDICS!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2006, 01:45 AM~6498989
> *She has to get jumped in?  :dunno:
> *


gang bang?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 4 2006, 12:48 AM~6499009
> *of course not....life is about choices....either beat our current barrel race record or stay one night in Ernesto and Alesha's house alone....w/no electricity.......see.....choices
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 01:49 AM~6499012
> *gang bang?
> *




:0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:48 AM~6499007
> *don't get it twisted.  sad because she'll move further out with the whitefolks and roll in one of your members cars shouting out "yeah nukkah, royal touch fo life!"
> *



:nono: :nono: i'd push her ass back in the car if i saw that shit....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:48 AM~6499007
> *don't get it twisted.  sad because she'll move further out with the whitefolks and roll in one of your members cars shouting out "yeah nukkah, royal touch fo life!"*


very true statement

never happened :ugh: 




> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 12:48 AM~6499010
> *man i thought you were gonna pass out laughing when i told you that earlier....i was like breathe *****...shit....PARAMEDICS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:50 AM~6499023
> *:nono:  :nono: i'd push her ass back in the car if i saw that shit....
> *


you don't know, she's ghetto like that. craziness!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:49 AM~6499012
> *gang bang?
> *



she will just have to know how to plumb a single hopping pump with correct gear head and dump...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:48 AM~6499010
> *man i thought you were gonna pass out laughing when i told you that earlier....i was like breathe *****...shit....PARAMEDICS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


it's because when you said it i pictured a big pan driving down the road. lmfao!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:51 AM~6499035
> *she will just have to know how to plumb a single hopping pump with correct gear head and dump...... :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 12:51 AM~6499035
> *she will just have to know how to plumb a single hopping pump with correct gear head and dump...... :biggrin:
> *



On the real there has only been ONE Royal Touch girl...her name was Soncy, she was the Sec./Treas....had a clean ass conv. Impala......she's in Houston last we heard.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:39 AM~6498939
> *the damn trash blows over here from the store.....
> i think i would have been like.....i've seen you somewhere before....she would have said...don't let the smile fool ya....i'd been like....aaaaaaaahhhhhh *****...i know you!!!! you danny's girl.....haha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:52 AM~6499040
> *it's because when you said it i pictured a big pan driving down the road.  lmfao!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hasta los pelos

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 4 2006, 12:53 AM~6499045
> *On the real there has only been ONE Royal Touch girl...her name was Soncy, she was the Sec./Treas....had a clean ass conv. Impala......she's in Houston last we heard.
> *



saw her old car for sale on Texas Ave the other day....didn't see how much though...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:58 AM~6499067
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hasta los pelos
> ...


flyin in da wind


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 12:20 AM~6498803
> *mac2lac, monica aka hrnybrneyz said she just passed up your caddy.  i sent the pic to my email to upload.
> 
> 
> ...



this is just proof that i drive my shit!!!!! uuuuuuhhhhhh














well....cathy has my other car today so i had to.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 02:02 AM~6499095
> *this is just proof that i drive my shit!!!!! uuuuuuhhhhhhwell....cathy has my other car today so i had to.... :biggrin:
> *


ATTENTION WH0RE ON DECK! ATTENTION WH0RE ON DECK!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 01:03 AM~6499099
> *ATTENTION WH0RE ON DECK!  ATTENTION WH0RE ON DECK!
> *


Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
SixFoSS Dec 2004 6,028 69 3.03% 
Lucky_863 Dec 2004 942 68 2.99% 
DJLATIN Jul 2003 64,290 66 2.90% 
firmelows Oct 2003 4,663 47 2.06% 
1 LO 64 Sep 2003 35,429 46 2.02% 
USMC_DevilDawg Apr 2004 18,798 45 1.98% 
Skim May 2005 15,149 40 1.76% 
djtwigsta May 2002 8,217 29 1.27% 
{-_-} Apr 2003 33,455 25 1.10% 
wally dogg Aug 2005 5,347 25 1.10% 



--------------------

we see that :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 02:04 AM~6499110
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> SixFoSS Dec 2004 6,028 69 3.03%
> ...


nah, that's *post*wh0ring


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 02:06 AM~6499123
> *nah, that's postwh0ring
> *



AGREED!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2006, 02:07 AM~6499127
> *AGREED!
> *


confirmed


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 12:59 AM~6499076
> *saw her old car for sale on Texas Ave the other day....didn't see how much though...
> *


Yeah I saw it too...looks more like a hot rod now....
do you still have her houston #?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2006, 02:08 AM~6499137
> *confirmed
> *




si



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 4 2006, 02:09 AM~6499145
> *Yeah I saw it too...looks more like a hot rod now....
> do you still have her houston #?
> *


I GOT IT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 4 2006, 02:11 AM~6499167
> *I GOT IT.
> 
> 
> *


you too :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2006, 02:13 AM~6499188
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


IM GUESSING YOU DONT HAVE IT.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 4 2006, 01:09 AM~6499145
> *Yeah I saw it too...looks more like a hot rod now....
> do you still have her houston #?
> *


no...i don't.....

that's because it has 20" spinners on it.....looks ugly like that.....


a candy green 67 impala convertible looks much better on 14" wires.... :biggrin: 

she did a good job with that ride


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:25 AM~6499293
> *no...i don't.....
> 
> that's because it has 20" spinners on it.....looks ugly like that.....
> ...



:uh: Ngga please, not when their 'BOLT ONS' c'mon now, that shit was ugly!! the car itself was tight but the bolt ons were ugly ass hell

check out this article

http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/11/03/haggard.a...ions/index.html

The male prostitute is Mike Jones, lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

update: not to get it twisted, monica is over there on business with the boss and an associate.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 4 2006, 01:37 AM~6499389
> *:uh: Ngga please, not when their 'BOLT ONS'  c'mon now, that shit was ugly!!  the car itself was tight but the bolt ons were ugly ass hell
> 
> check out this article
> ...



not the bolt ons retard....i said....KNOCK OFFS.... :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:25 AM~6499293
> *no...i don't.....
> 
> that's because it has 20" spinners on it.....looks ugly like that.....
> ...





> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2006, 01:55 AM~6499518
> *not the bolt ons retard....i said....KNOCK OFFS.... :uh:
> *



You didn't say KNOCK OFFS, RETARD!!! you said Wires and she had ugly ass bolt ons when she had it, you said, "she did a good job with that ride" it may have had knock offs but it wasn't when she had it HOMIE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im out in 20 more mins........ :cheesy: HEEELLLLLLLOOOO weekEND!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 4 2006, 02:01 AM~6499575
> *Im out in 20 more mins........  :cheesy:  HEEELLLLLLLOOOO weekEND!!
> *


i'm already home :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 4 2006, 03:02 AM~6499578
> *i'm already home :biggrin:
> *


ill be there soon... Need to stop by Triple-S Steel 1st


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 4 2006, 02:01 AM~6499572
> *You didn't say KNOCK OFFS, RETARD!!! you said Wires and she had ugly ass bolt ons when she had it, you said, "she did a good job with that ride" it may have had knock offs but it wasn't when she had it HOMIE
> *



she got it painted candy......the bolt on's had to go, but the interior was nice, it ran good and the paint was tight.....so stop hatin :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tonight...you guys and gals come out....Dont go to da strip club! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on the way to the show i pick up the back of the car , solenoid stuck, fuckin motor caught on fire :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2006, 09:33 AM~6502634
> *on the way to the show i pick up the back of the car , solenoid stuck, fuckin motor caught on fire  :angry:
> *


damn.. dat sucks.. 
thats hydraulics for you tho


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

make offers, 22/9, 265 35 22, 6 lug, one tire has 5 nails in it, takes a week to lose air


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said 5 nails.. damn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2006, 03:56 PM~6503731
> *make offers, 22/9, 265 35 22, 6 lug, one tire has 5 nails in it, takes a week to lose air
> 
> 
> *


man said week to loose air.. fk fixin nail holes. air at gas station is free!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 4 2006, 02:03 PM~6503756
> *man said week to loose air..  fk fixin nail holes.  air at gas station is free!!
> 
> 
> *


i got compressor and company van, so every friday i go ahead and air it back up and then during the week truck just sits there :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*For Sale, 20" niche rhines *</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>(rims only, tires not included)
perfect condition. brand new they retail over $400 each.
FWD GM (ie.impala,monte,grandprix). 
_Set of four for only $650 or make offer(just not a stupid one) _ 
cash only, no trades you shisty fuckers. 
only available until friday the 10th of Nov, so hurry and ask ya'll baby's mommas if its ok to buy em. 










in action!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn swap meet up in hurrrr!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2006, 03:56 PM~6503731
> *make offers, 22/9, 265 35 22, 6 lug, one tire has 5 nails in it, takes a week to lose air
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

i am looking for a male puppy or young rottweiler,if anyone has any info please let me know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 4 2006, 04:37 PM~6503925
> *For Sale, 20" niche rhines </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>(rims only, tires not included)
> perfect condition.  brand new they retail over $400 each.
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*driver needed to help with quick road trip!! *

drive with me tues evening..overnite..to tennessee.. pick up merchandise in morning probably spend at most 2 hours there.. and drive straight back.. 24 hour total travel time.. 

$200 + meals.. 



and NO.. its nothing illegal, o' skurry fuckers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 5 2006, 06:02 PM~6509551
> *driver needed to help with quick road trip!!
> 
> drive with me tues evening..overnite..to tennessee..  pick up merchandise in morning probably spend at most 2 hours there.. and drive straight back..   24 hour total travel time..
> ...


so do i get dropped off at your place or are you going to pick me up?ill go if i can get wednesday off.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 5 2006, 05:02 PM~6509551
> *driver needed to help with quick road trip!!
> 
> drive with me tues evening..overnite..to tennessee..  pick up merchandise in morning probably spend at most 2 hours there.. and drive straight back..  24 hour total travel time..
> ...


id do it, but that aint enuff money for me to call in :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2006, 07:37 PM~6509692
> *id do it, but that aint enuff money for me to call in  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, I CAN'T AFFORD LONE STAR TO BE MY SCHAUFFER..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

GOT DRIVER ALREADY!!! THANKS FOR THE OFFERS!!


DAMN YA'LL ****** IS $ HUNGRY.. FK'N PM BOX WAS FULL!! LOL..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WONDER HOW MANY OFFERS I GET IF I'M WILLING TO PAY $200 FOR SOME ASS.. 


BET BOX BE FULL OF PM'S FROM HRNY.. BE LIKE 91720394719237849812374 MESSAGES.

HOME PAGE ON LIL GONNA LOOK LIKE..

Enter | Logout
898917234971239487 new PM(s)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 5 2006, 08:45 PM~6510102
> *WONDER HOW MANY OFFERS I GET IF I'M WILLING TO PAY $200 FOR SOME ASS..
> BET BOX BE FULL OF PM'S FROM HRNY..  BE LIKE 91720394719237849812374 MESSAGES.
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 5 2006, 06:45 PM~6510102
> *WONDER HOW MANY OFFERS I GET IF I'M WILLING TO PAY $200 FOR SOME ASS..
> BET BOX BE FULL OF PM'S FROM HRNY..  BE LIKE 91720394719237849812374 MESSAGES.
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2006, 09:12 PM~6510241
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


I WAS JOKING ABOUT PAYING FOR ASS.. I DELETED YOUR PM FUCKER


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:around:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

DENA?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2006, 12:11 AM~6511264
> *DENA?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

Im trying to find out where to get the chrome belts that go on the trunk of your car. I figured that someone down south might be able to help. Thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Nov 6 2006, 12:50 AM~6511464
> *Im trying to find out where to get the chrome belts that go on the trunk of your car. I figured that someone down south might be able to help. Thanks
> *


***** said belts

here ya go!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

fotos?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 08:22 AM~6512510
> *fotos?
> *


you go to the show or picnic yesterday?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 08:40 AM~6512531
> *you go to the show or picnic yesterday?
> *



nah. my son had a tournament so couldnt make either. you?










Karate Kid!!! 2nd place!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 08:49 AM~6512552
> *nah. my son had a tournament so couldnt make either. you?
> 
> 
> ...


nope, went to my lil niece's b'day party.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 6 2006, 08:49 AM~6512552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong..... Try a laptop and a density guage thats worth more than your truck/22's and your x-ray mobile put together :uh: So the the next time you sticking yo fingers in old man ass, think of me on LayItLow all day on my laptop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2006, 03:56 PM~6503731
> *make offers, 22/9, 265 35 22, 6 lug, one tire has 5 nails in it, takes a week to lose air
> 
> 
> ...


how much w/o the nails :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

what was all the drama that went down at the show about????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2006, 09:52 AM~6512767
> *what was all the drama that went down at the show about????
> *


Did you go?? How was it?????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2006, 09:52 AM~6512767
> *what was all the drama that went down at the show about????
> *


SEE THERE, THATS WHY I DIDNT GO.. I'D HAVE SHOT SOMEONE.. AND BEEN ON CHANNEL 13 NEWS, _"WHERE LOCAL NEWS COMES FIRST"_


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemaker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 10:40 AM~6512951
> *troublemaker
> *


 :guns: <- ME AFTER DRINKING SOME RUM AND SOMEONE LOOKS AT ME WRONG WAY...


J/K


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

any pics of the picnic?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey ellie ring me up when you get a chance.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2006, 12:11 AM~6511264
> *DENA?
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 11:04 AM~6513067
> *:biggrin:
> *



so when you cutting it? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 11:04 AM~6513067
> *:biggrin:
> *


looks good.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 09:04 AM~6513067
> *:biggrin:
> *


can u post more pics of this car please...detailed ones...is it Candy Man's work?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 6 2006, 11:05 AM~6513072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't personally take any pics ... but I know some of our other members did ... I'll ask around and see what I can find ... Candyman painted the car and John Saenz did the murals. the Interior is by LM Customs, Dallas, TX


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 11:14 AM~6513132
> *
> Thanks
> *


saw some purple chips for those spinners :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 11:25 AM~6513193
> *saw some purple chips for those spinners  :cheesy:
> *


  what they look like? ... the custom ones I ordered didn't come in on time ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 11:27 AM~6513201
> * what they look like?  ... the custom ones I ordered didn't come in on time ...
> *


had the eagles in them. go to the wheel/tire shop west of shaver on spencer, not that far from fiesta.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just wanted to tell KrazyToyz thanks for inviting the homies to celebrate his wife's birthday party this past Saturday evening.

BOILER/MAC2LAC & ALAC/& ME


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 10:52 AM~6512993
> *hey ellie ring me up when you get a chance.
> *



just rang you up... phone sounded like a bunch of bats fluttering around then disconnected... :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 11:31 AM~6513218
> *had the eagles in them.  go to the wheel/tire shop west of shaver on spencer, not that far from fiesta.
> *


  if mine don't come in soon, I will ... been waiting a looooooooong time ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 11:33 AM~6513229
> *just rang you up... phone sounded like a bunch of bats fluttering around then disconnected...  :angry:
> *


same here


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2006, 07:52 AM~6512767
> *what was all the drama that went down at the show about????
> *


what drama...??
whut did i miss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 12:03 PM~6513342
> *what drama...??
> whut did i miss
> *


AY COMADRE :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

fotos being ftped for HLC site as I write this... check soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Dualhex02*, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz


how was the event on saturday?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 6 2006, 11:07 AM~6513091
> *can u post more pics of this car please...detailed ones...is it Candy  Man's work?
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T YOU RECOGNIZE IT? ALL HIS PAINT JOBS ARE BASICLY THE SAME.. EXCEPT.. 


HEY DENA, DID HE GIVE YOU DISCOUNT FOR LEAVING OFF THE BUBBLES? I DONT SEE ANY. THE GURLY COLOR LOOKS NICE THOUGH!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 12:11 PM~6513392
> *fotos being ftped for HLC site as I write this... check soon.
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 11:11 AM~6513398
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Dualhex02, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz
> how was the event on saturday?
> *



It was cooll...you mean HAVANA right? I think the people that DID go had fun. Thank you to everyone that could come out and did, my apologies to anyone that came out and couldnt get in due to dress code strictness or age limit. Maybe next year it can be planned better and the venue can be matched up better to the target audience. I really didnt choose the place, that was kind of already done by someone else.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 12:15 PM~6513424
> *It was cooll...you mean HAVANA right?  I think the people that DID go had fun.  Thank you to everyone that could come out and did, my apologies to anyone that came out and couldnt get in due to dress code strictness or age limit.  Maybe next year it can be planned better and the venue can be matched up better to the target audience.  I really didnt choose the place, that was kind of already done by someone else.
> *



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 12:15 PM~6513424
> *It was cooll...you mean HAVANA right?  I think the people that DID go had fun.  Thank you to everyone that could come out and did, my apologies to anyone that came out and couldnt get in due to dress code strictness or age limit.  Maybe next year it can be planned better and the venue can be matched up better to the target audience.  I really didnt choose the place, that was kind of already done by someone else.
> *



SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT..BUT I WAS BUSY MAKING POWER MOVES.. YA'LL UNDERSTAND LATER THIS WEEK!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I saw the infamous mystery car and it looked nice to me...ALOT of work went into that car and its evident.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 6 2006, 12:17 PM~6513435
> *SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT..BUT I WAS BUSY MAKING POWER MOVES..    YA'LL UNDERSTAND LATER THIS WEEK!!
> 
> 
> *


you sold the '67??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 12:18 PM~6513442
> *I saw the infamous mystery car and it looked nice to me...ALOT of work went into that car and its evident.
> 
> 
> ...



damn! good pics.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I SEE BUBBLES.. DENAS A BALLA!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good dena. props.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 12:19 PM~6513446
> *you sold the '67??
> *


NEVER OWNED A 67

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HLC Representing  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WHY do I always have trouble getting back behind the scenes?? I need some sort of media access badge so I can get in close.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

CAN MY CLUB JOIN THE HLC? SO WE CAN ADD OUR LOGO TO THE BANNER!!

"fk a club i ROLL Solo C.C., EAST END GHETTO,HTOWN"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 6 2006, 12:21 PM~6513458
> *NEVER OWNED A 67
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: you know i'm always going to ask you that. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 12:24 PM~6513476
> *WHY do I always have trouble getting back behind the scenes??  I need some sort of media access badge so I can get in close.
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 12:25 PM~6513479
> *:biggrin:  you know i'm always going to ask you that.  LOL
> *


WELL, THAT WAS YOUR FIRST TIME.. 

AND NO.. 6*8*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1986 Grand National is for sale if you all know any whitefolks with $ that would be interested in one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 6 2006, 12:27 PM~6513495
> *WELL, THAT WAS YOUR FIRST TIME..
> 
> AND NO.. 68
> ...


guess you forgot when you came by and i says "sixty seven looks tight"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 12:18 PM~6513442
> *I saw the infamous mystery car and it looked nice to me...ALOT of work went into that car and its evident.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Thanks!! You took some really good pics!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 12:29 PM~6513505
> *guess you forgot when you came by and i says "sixty seven looks tight"
> *


PHONE KEPT BLOWING UP, DIDNT NOTICE....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 6 2006, 12:34 PM~6513538
> *PHONE KEPT BLOWING UP,  DIDNT NOTICE....
> *


pinche bill collectors. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 6 2006, 11:27 AM~6513495
> *WELL, THAT WAS YOUR FIRST TIME..
> 
> AND NO.. 68
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 11:18 AM~6513442
> *I saw the infamous mystery car and it looked nice to me...ALOT of work went into that car and its evident.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Go Dynamo!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 12:52 PM~6513666
> *Go Dynamo!
> *


mojo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 12:54 PM~6513678
> *mojo
> *


si


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 12:52 PM~6513666
> *Go Dynamo!
> *


WOOO HOOO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 01:01 PM~6513714
> *WOOO HOOO!! :thumbsup:
> *


nga be rollin'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 01:22 PM~6513798
> *nga be rollin'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:23 PM~6513802
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 01:24 PM~6513812
> *
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: EX214GIRL, *vandalized318*, cali rydah, Dualhex02

What's up!! I'm still cheesin'!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys, well, gotta go


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 11:52 AM~6513666
> *Go Dynamo!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2006, 01:33 PM~6513872
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 12:31 PM~6513853
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: EX214GIRL, vandalized318, cali rydah, Dualhex02
> 
> ...


Looking good! Ready for the next one?
:thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[name dispute] was a damm good show


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 11:18 AM~6513442
> *I saw the infamous mystery car and it looked nice to me...ALOT of work went into that car and its evident.
> 
> 
> ...


car looks real nice


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mmmmI was the proud owner of a green 64 impala...well for a short while, until it got chopped in half!! HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

clean.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:59 PM~6514020
> *clean.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Cathy

Youtube didnt work?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318+Nov 6 2006, 01:37 PM~6513898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: THANKS!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 02:03 PM~6514042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pinche animales! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 12:59 PM~6514018
> *mmmmI was the proud owner of a green 64 impala...well for a short while, until it got chopped in half!! HAHA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that came out pretty good.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 02:04 PM~6514056
> *pinche animales!  LOL
> *



AGREED


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 01:01 PM~6514028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 6 2006, 07:49 AM~6512552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops......forgot....I'll check now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 01:59 PM~6514018
> *mmmmI was the proud owner of a green 64 impala...well for a short while, until it got chopped in half!! HAHA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



your mom should of entered that into the show. New category "Edible Lows"...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2006, 01:14 PM~6514073
> *that came out pretty good.
> *


THANKS! it was my moms handy work. She has decorated cakes at a bunch of places for quite some time now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FOR SAEL - SE VENDE $ - CASH ONLY - O.B.O.

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/230951651.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 02:18 PM~6514095
> *THANKS!  it was my moms handy work.  She has decorated cakes at a bunch of places for quite some time now.
> *


i know it's a lil xxx but can she make me a double - d style cake with cherries as nipples for my next b'day? serious though


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 01:18 PM~6514095
> *THANKS!  it was my moms handy work.  She has decorated cakes at a bunch of places for quite some time now.
> *


thats cool. was that the first impala shes done?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 02:15 PM~6514076
> *That's tight, I wanted to put Alex in something like that but he'd probably kick some kids a$$ and think he's playing
> Yeah, Thanks again Juan, even though we had to stop twice for gas :biggrin:
> I didn't notice any drama at the show either....
> ...



Trust me the instructors teach them how to measure themselves... usually the white belts start out like that, trying to chop peoples heads off!! :roflmao: 

Im so proud of my son! Took us a long time to find something that he enjoys, as far as extra curricular activities goes. 

3 more belts and he is at the top of the junior division.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 11:18 AM~6513442
> *I saw the infamous mystery car and it looked nice to me...ALOT of work went into that car and its evident.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2006, 01:22 PM~6514109
> *thats cool. was that the first impala shes done?
> *


yeah it was her first impala....shes done like school buses and VW beetles and stuff but her first lowrider cake.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 02:25 PM~6514119
> *yeah it was her first impala....shes done like school buses and VW beetles and stuff but her first lowrider cake.
> *



hop it!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:22 PM~6514112
> *Trust me the instructors teach them how to measure themselves... usually the white belts start out like that, trying to chop peoples heads off!! :roflmao:
> 
> Im so proud of my son! Took us a long time to find something that he enjoys, as far as extra curricular activities goes.
> ...



:biggrin: just kidding


okay now how do i save those videos to my computer? i still have them in my email.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 01:15 PM~6514076
> *That's tight, I wanted to put Alex in something like that but he'd probably kick some kids a$$ and think he's playing
> *


same here. i ended up puttin my son in soccer. he said next he wants to play baseball and then football. im all down for something that will get him through college.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:22 PM~6514112
> *Trust me the instructors teach them how to measure themselves... usually the white belts start out like that, trying to chop peoples heads off!! :roflmao:
> 
> Im so proud of my son! Took us a long time to find something that he enjoys, as far as extra curricular activities goes.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 02:26 PM~6514125
> *:biggrin: just kidding
> okay now how do i save those videos to my computer?  i still have them in my email.
> *



true though!!!


Cant you save the files that you sent through email?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 01:25 PM~6514119
> *yeah it was her first impala....shes done like school buses and VW beetles and stuff but her first lowrider cake.
> *


really thats cool. it came out real nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:26 PM~6514124
> *hop it!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2006, 02:26 PM~6514127
> *same here. i ended up puttin my son in soccer. he said next he wants to play baseball and then football. im all down for something that will get him through college.
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:27 PM~6514140
> *true though!!!
> Cant you save the files that you sent through email?*


THat's the problem..........I don't know how to save them to the computer, I can open them up and they play in RealPlayer but I don't see where I can save them as a file.......sensei


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2006, 02:26 PM~6514127
> *same here. i ended up puttin my son in soccer. he said next he wants to play baseball and then football. im all down for something that will get him through college.
> *


football is a lil dangerous in houston as of late. kids dropping like flies on the field.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 02:32 PM~6514170
> *THat's the problem..........I don't know how to save them to the computer, I can open them up and they play in RealPlayer but I don't see where I can save them as a file.......sensei
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

what if I re-email them to you... right click save?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:33 PM~6514180
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what if I re-email them to you... right click save?
> *



OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0 




OKAY, NEVER MIND...GIVE ME A FEW MINUTES......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 01:59 PM~6514018
> *mmmmI was the proud owner of a green 64 impala...well for a short while, until it got chopped in half!! HAHA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAN, THEM AINT DAYTONS THEM CHINAS... (SORRY, LONE STAR AINT ON..SO FIGURED I'LL FILL IN FOR EM)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ITS FWD AND V6.. BUT STILL!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

THEY 10'S, BUT I KEEP EM CLEAN


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

OK, LET'S SEE IF THIS WORKS.......

GUESS NOT


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGrNZg4IaIM


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 02:47 PM~6514263
> *OK, LET'S SEE IF THIS WORKS.......
> 
> GUESS NOT
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

GEEZ DENA.. I WAS J/K.. YOU CAR LOOK TIGHT.. YOU DO NEED SOME CHIPS THOUGH.. I GOT SOME BLUE EAGLE SPARE ONES YOU CAN HAVE. 


AND NO, I'M NOT EXPECTING ASS IN RETURN OR ANYTHING.. _ BE APPRECIATED THOUGH.._ :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:51 PM~6514281
> *:uh:
> *



I know, I know....it works now though!! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 02:49 PM~6514273
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGrNZg4IaIM
> *



Damn... hop it!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:53 PM~6514299
> *Damn... hop it!!!
> *



Yeah I had a pretty good view.....w/the bikini contest now but I'm wondering if i should post those....hhhmmmm?!?!?!?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 02:54 PM~6514306
> *Yeah I had a pretty good view.....w/the bikini contest now but I'm wondering if i should post those....hhhmmmm?!?!?!?
> *



do it.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:54 PM~6514308
> *do it.
> *



:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 02:55 PM~6514317
> *:uh:
> *


  


I already saw one of them. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok next event to look forward to


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 01:55 PM~6514320
> *
> I already saw one of them.  :biggrin:
> *



oh yeah......was it the one that is sideways? can't figure out how to adjust that


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 02:56 PM~6514327
> *oh yeah......was it the one that is sideways?  can't figure out how to adjust that
> *



nah. it wasnt sideways...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Well it is saying to give it a few minutes to process, I guess I'll repost later today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 6 2006, 02:55 PM~6514320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW , THAT WHOLE CONVO, JUST DONT SOUND RIGHT.. COCHINOS..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 6 2006, 02:01 PM~6514363
> *YOU KNOW , THAT WHOLE CONVO, JUST DONT SOUND RIGHT.. COCHINOS..
> *


 :uh: 

maybe to a perv?!?!??!?!


:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2006, 01:32 PM~6514172
> *football is a lil dangerous in houston as of late.  kids dropping like flies on the field.
> *


true that.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

okay here's the sideways view *sorry* of the bikini contest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xZJ7MN246c


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

The other pit crew....this one eventually took her top off and I think ended up humping some photographers face but I was sitten down by then.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq63f-P_yY4

Needless to say I think she won


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 6 2006, 03:20 PM~6514484
> *The other pit crew....this one eventually took her top off and I think ended up humping some photographers face but I was sitten down by then.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq63f-P_yY4
> ...



that will usually do it ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Okay here are the rest of the pics I took from the show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 10:18 AM~6513442
> *I saw the infamous mystery car and it looked nice to me...ALOT of work went into that car and its evident.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT THAT LAC LOOKING REAL NICE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 10:22 AM~6513465
> *HLC Representing    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...........


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Nov 6 2006, 05:10 PM~6515202
> *YOU GOT THAT LAC LOOKING REAL NICE !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: Thanks!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here it is, what ya'll think. took this pic today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 6 2006, 05:35 PM~6515384
> *here it is, what ya'll think.  took this pic today.
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours? damn i need to stop working for a while and stay home!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is that the rust bucket u had??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 10:18 AM~6513442
> *I saw the infamous mystery car and it looked nice to me...ALOT of work went into that car and its evident.
> 
> 
> ...


i see flaws all over that car. i thought "perfection takes time".. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 6 2006, 05:35 PM~6515384
> *here it is, what ya'll think.  took this pic today.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wish i had a nice car to post a pic of.. ya'll fools must be rich!!

:angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 06:05 PM~6515604
> *i see flaws all over that car. i thought "perfection takes time".. :uh:
> *


it's damn near close to perfect ... and I'm still working on it ... why don't you show me how to build a fleetwood then big baller ... you should be able to afford a $10,000 candy paint job ... hell if I can do it and I just bought a $160,000 house on my own ... then you should be able to do it still living at home ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 04:44 PM~6515930
> *it's damn near close to perfect ... and I'm still working on it ... why don't you show me how to build a fleetwood then big baller ... you should be able to afford a $10,000 candy paint job ... hell if I can do it and I just bought a $160,000 house on my own ... then you should be able to do it still living at home ...
> *


hey im just repeating what you said about your car when u were gonna bust out it was gonna be perfect just busting your "Balls"...oh and you didnt buy a house the bank did.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 06:56 PM~6515999
> *hey im just repeating what you said about your car when u were gonna bust out it was gonna be perfect just busting your "Balls"...oh and you didnt buy a house the bank did.
> *


Well, I got tired of people (you) crying about not seeing it ... so I thought I'd show ... I put a lot of cash down on my house ... and I didn't have to sell my car(s) to buy it ... the title to the car and the deed to the house are in my name ... that's all that matters to me ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 05:02 PM~6516006
> *Well, I got tired of people (you) crying about not seeing it ... so I thought I'd show ... I put a lot of cash down on my house ... and I didn't have to sell my car(s) to buy it ... the title to the car and the deed to the house are in my name ... that's all that matters to me ...
> *


i wouldnt build a fleetwood because those dont cost enuff. step up your game. next car i build is gonna be just for you and it wont be in no kind of enclosed trailer either


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look at this idiot..
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=701919695


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

take that beatwood down to the maaco and let them shoot a little flat black in them wheel wells, trailer queen


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:04 PM~6516013
> *i wouldnt build a fleetwood because those dont cost enuff.  step up your game. next car i build is gonna be just for you and it wont be in no kind of enclosed trailer either
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, dime a dozen 64 rags dont cost enough for me either ... only reason my car was in a trailer was for the element of surprise ...  I cruised the shit of it burning gas in the parking lot and all over town and all the way home after the show ... 

btw ... I don't even own a trailer ... don't need one ... my shit rides all day long with the a/c on full blast ... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i love yalls battles.. shit makes my day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

say man why your spinners got a hole in the middle, nevermind cuz they are faketons


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dime a dozen thats funny...more like a dozen dollars per mile


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:05 PM~6516022
> *take that beatwood down to the maaco and let them shoot a little flat black in them wheel wells, trailer queen
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you have a couple of cans of rustoleum left over from "spraying" your belly that I can borrow, instead ... then I can really be on you're level ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i might just buy a beatwood and build it in time to do a fuckin house call on thanksgiving


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:08 PM~6516043
> *say man why your spinners got a hole in the middle, nevermind cuz they are faketons
> 
> 
> ...


fuck a dayton ... my rims get more attention than some plain jane chrome daytons ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 05:13 PM~6516071
> *fuck a dayton ... my rims get more attention than some plain jane chrome daytons ...
> *


they rub more in those inner quarters too


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:12 PM~6516069
> *i might just buy a beatwood and build it in time to do a fuckin house call on thanksgiving
> *


let's see ... i got 2nd place semi-custom luxury category yesterday ... you got a lot of work ahead of you ... unless you buy one already did ... and you're gonna need a lot more money than you're gonna get for that wack top ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 05:14 PM~6516078
> *let's see ... i got 2nd place semi-custom luxury category yesterday ... you got a lot of work ahead of you ... unless you buy one already did ... and you're gonna need a lot more money than you're gonna get for that wack top ...
> *


you got 2nd because sick life didnt show up. other wise u might not have even placed :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:16 PM~6516090
> *you got 2nd because sick life didnt show up. other wise u might not have even placed  :0  :0  :0
> *


first of all, i don't think he's even in that category ... second, I wasn't even worried about placing, but it was fun as hell anyway! And finally, I'm not scared of a little friendly competition ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 05:19 PM~6516108
> *first of all, i don't think he's even in that category ... second, I wasn't even worried about placing, but it was fun as hell anyway!  And finally, I'm not scared of a little friendly competition ...
> *


see you in houston next year. nuff said


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:20 PM~6516118
> *see you in houston next year. nuff said
> *


Okay, but you better save some money for all the counseling you're gonna need after getting beat by a girl ...  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 05:21 PM~6516126
> *Okay, but you better save some money for the counseling you're gonna need after getting beat by a girl ...    :biggrin:
> *


like i said i could build a fleetwood to take you out, before thanksgiving, and still "buy" a house since youre more worried about it than me.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:22 PM~6516132
> *like i said i could build a fleetwood to take you out, before thanksgiving, and still "buy" a house since youre more worried about it than me.
> *


yeah, you could buy one already built ... and get your shack on ... whatever toots your horn ... i got my lac coming along just the way i like it ... since you're more worried about my lac than me ...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 06:22 PM~6516132
> *like i said i could build a fleetwood to take you out, before thanksgiving, and still "buy" a house since youre more worried about it than me.
> *



damn big baller....i wanna be like u when i grow up....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 6 2006, 03:35 PM~6515384
> *here it is, what ya'll think.  took this pic today.
> 
> 
> ...


details on this plz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice wheelwells big spender....... :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 6 2006, 05:24 PM~6516156
> *damn big baller....i wanna be like u when i grow up....
> *


x2... i wanna be a pimp drinking 6 miller lites


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 05:33 PM~6516223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


captain sav-a-dena


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 05:33 PM~6516223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


color matched, thanks for caring


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 07:34 PM~6516230
> *captain sav-a-dena
> *


No cones to pick up today..... :uh: I have nothing to do but bust LoadStars balls.... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 05:34 PM~6516226
> *x2... i wanna be a pimp drinking 4 miller lites
> *


its 6 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 05:38 PM~6516245
> *No cones to pick up today..... :uh:  I have nothing to do but bust LoadStars balls.... :cheesy:
> *


i thought those lecabs were worth alot, theres one for sale on this site for 15k. i wanna buy 4


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:38 PM~6516243
> *color matched, thanks for caring
> *


If its good enough for your frame then its good enough for my rod iron gate in fron of my house...  $7.87 a can :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:41 PM~6516257
> *i thought those lecabs were worth alot, theres one for sale on this site for 15k.  i wanna buy 4
> *


No motor, non euro update, no interior, and its 15k that alot of dough for a car that needs hella work to even be a driver


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2006, 11:11 PM~6511264
> *DENA?
> 
> 
> ...


*nice*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 05:40 PM~6516250
> *its 6  :uh:
> *


happy.. i edited it.. 
fucker


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all that chrome under the hood fuck. bling bling


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

YA'LL CRAZY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 05:52 PM~6516340
> *YA'LL CRAZY
> *


you all :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 6 2006, 03:35 PM~6515384
> *here it is, what ya'll think.  took this pic today.
> 
> 
> ...



i took that pic bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 08:06 PM~6516431
> *you all  :uh:
> *



you all? Please... damn yankee! :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 07:06 PM~6516434
> *you all? Please... damn yankee!  :uh:
> *


nope that would be me.....lol, im the only yankee here i believe...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"da italiano" :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 08:06 PM~6516434
> *you all? Please... damn yankee!  :uh:
> *


Its UseGuys get it right........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ya'll crazy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 08:06 PM~6516434
> *you all? Please... damn yankee!  :uh:
> *


Its UseGuys get it right........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 08:18 PM~6516526
> *Its UseGuys get it right........
> *


repost :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2006, 08:06 PM~6516432
> *i took that pic bitch!!!! :biggrin:
> *




oh damn, sorry bout that homie :biggrin: 

special shout out to david h. for takin this fine photo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 6 2006, 08:19 PM~6516534
> *oh damn, sorry bout that homie :biggrin:
> 
> special shout out to david h. for takin this fine photo
> *


and a fine photo it is...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 06:18 PM~6516524
> *ya'll crazy
> *


i think your becoming black now...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 08:19 PM~6516532
> *repost  :uh:
> *


LameItLow strikes again :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 08:20 PM~6516553
> *i think your becoming black now...
> *


that was really crazy... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 08:21 PM~6516559
> *LameItLow strikes again :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 6 2006, 07:51 PM~6516337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there goes his credit.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 6 2006, 08:25 PM~6516596
> *maybe u should tell her the same kinda chrome paint you used on your ride.
> there goes his credit.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: impalastyle,* switches4life*, cali rydah, sixty8imp, ericl815


did you hop this weekend?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 06:30 PM~6516644
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: impalastyle, switches4life, cali rydah, sixty8imp, ericl815
> did you hop this weekend?
> *


yup, but had small problem :uh: well looks like everyone else did :biggrin: :biggrin: but participating it's what 's all about right? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2006, 08:42 PM~6516771
> *yup, but had small problem :uh:  well looks like everyone else did  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but participating it's what 's all about right? :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 


ya'll didnt get any pics?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 06:43 PM~6516784
> *:thumbsup:
> ya'll didnt get any pics?
> *


don't know, about that mayweather -baldomir boring fight :uh: what a waste of ppv :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2006, 08:48 PM~6516810
> *don't know, about that mayweather -baldomir boring fight  :uh: what a waste of ppv :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



true.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

price tag on them 22's? yut?? ( mr lonstar)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

can't wait 4 this weeknd!!!! chill spot sat night, and sunday at the park :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ,


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2006, 08:54 PM~6516832
> *can't wait 4 this weeknd!!!! chill spot sat night, and sunday at the park :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: ,
> *




si


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

claro que si, my double pumper street hopper cutty is ready!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2006, 08:58 PM~6516859
> *claro que si, my double pumper street hopper cutty is ready!
> *


pics?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 06:58 PM~6516862
> *pics?
> *


pics should b taken soon  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2006, 06:58 PM~6516859
> *claro que si, my double pumper street hopper cutty is ready!
> *


you ready to drop that off to my crib yet...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 07:51 PM~6516337
> *all that chrome under the hood fuck. bling bling
> 
> 
> ...


wait till next show ... and it won't be spray can chrome like you used


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 07:11 PM~6516950
> *you ready to drop that off to my crib yet...
> *


let me burn some motors this weeknd, and then u can apply ur magic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 07:12 PM~6516960
> *wait till next show ... and it won't be spray can chrome like you used
> *


wheres the plaque


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

they make spray paint chrome...
shit how much shipped to 77075...
i need to chrome plate my dick


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

roll call for park this weekend...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2006, 07:16 PM~6516985
> *let me burn some motors this weeknd, and then u can apply ur magic
> *


kool.. i got mototrcycle to paint this week.. so it will give us both time.. sounds good homie....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2006, 06:54 PM~6516832
> *can't wait 4 this weeknd!!!! chill spot sat night, and sunday at the park :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: ,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2006, 07:17 PM~6516995
> *roll call for park this weekend...
> 
> *


si senor


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 6 2006, 07:21 PM~6517038
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


juan's mazda is working


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2006, 07:27 PM~6517076
> *juan's mazda is working
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2006, 09:16 PM~6516992
> *they make spray paint chrome...
> shit how much shipped to 77075...
> i need to chrome plate my dick
> *


Its $900 a gallon... Shit looks pretty good too. 

I only use Electroplating Of Elpaso F#*k the fake shit!!


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 10:12 PM~6516960
> *wait till next show ... and it won't be spray can chrome like you used
> *


lovin the car.... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how was the car show


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: PantyDropper, cartier01, *MIJITODEHOUSTON*, DISTURBED, 713diva

Wuz up PUTO!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 6 2006, 09:59 PM~6517263
> *lovin the car.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

holy crap that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

yall ned to stop fighten......just fukn hop that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 6 2006, 10:09 PM~6517356
> *holy crap that was funny :biggrin:
> *


What?? I call you a PUTO 3 or 4 times a day.... :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 08:00 PM~6517272
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: PantyDropper, cartier01, MIJITODEHOUSTON, DISTURBED, 713diva
> 
> ...




your gay


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 6 2006, 10:11 PM~6517371
> *yall ned to stop fighten......just fukn hop that shit  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ... I know you can out-hop that wack-top 64 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

big body looks nice!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 6 2006, 10:11 PM~6517371
> *yall ned to stop fighten......just fukn hop that shit  :biggrin:
> *


X2 


You gonna show'm 2 clicks on tha switch sunday :0


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 6 2006, 10:13 PM~6517396
> *big body looks nice!
> *


 :cheesy: Thanks!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 08:58 PM~6517260
> *Its $900 a gallon... Shit looks pretty good too.
> 
> I only use Electroplating Of Elpaso F#*k the fake shit!!
> *


HAHAHA I cant picture Darkness electroplating his device!! AHAHHA :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

The show was tight, saw alot of new rides.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

got 2 spots left on the 18 wheeler,,going to the Odessa Show..please pm for details


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2006, 10:32 PM~6517544
> *HAHAHA I cant picture Darkness electroplating his device!! AHAHHA :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2006, 10:49 PM~6517673
> *got 2 spots left on the 18 wheeler,,going to the Odessa Show..please pm for details
> *


2 cadillacs?????? :scrutinize:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: i heard that there was new junk....so i herad


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

when are u guys leaving to odessa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cha ching


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 6 2006, 07:58 PM~6517260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. ill have all the hoes wants to get fuck by a chrome plated cock


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

how u want it. show me my opponent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 09:04 PM~6517822
> *how u want it. show me my opponent
> *


i gotta eat even though i ate though. aint my birthday but i got my name on the cake :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 11:01 PM~6517279
> *Thanks :biggrin:
> *


your welcome. :biggrin:got any other pics of it...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 11:09 PM~6517863
> *i gotta eat even though i ate though. aint my birthday but i got my name on the cake  :biggrin:
> *


MASH 4 DREAMS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 09:12 PM~6517884
> *MASH 4 DREAMS
> *


no other way


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 6 2006, 10:48 PM~6517671
> *The show was tight, saw alot of new rides.
> *


is that only for show cars or is it for HOPPERS too!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 11:17 PM~6517922
> *no other way
> *


MASHING YOUR FINGER IN SOME POOR OLD MANS BUTT TO MAKE A BUCK...... :dunno: :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 6 2006, 11:11 PM~6517880
> *your welcome. :biggrin:got any other pics of it...
> *


no ... I don't have any ... I'm waiting for some pics from the actual day of the show ... all the pics posted so far were the day of setup ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 11:21 PM~6517942
> *MASHING YOUR FINGER IN SOME POOR OLD MANS BUTT TO MAKE A BUCK...... :dunno:  :twak:  :twak:    :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 06:19 PM~6516537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 09:21 PM~6517942
> *MASHING YOUR FINGER IN SOME POOR OLD MANS BUTT TO MAKE A BUCK...... :dunno:  :twak:  :twak:    :nono:
> *


lets play big bank take little bank. and im talking about what you own not what you owe. let me know when u ready.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 6 2006, 03:35 PM~6515384
> *here it is, what ya'll think.  took this pic today.
> 
> 
> ...



post the rest of the pics pat...don't b scurred :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 09:31 PM~6518019
> *lets play big bank take little bank. and im talking about what you own not what you owe. let me know when u ready.
> *



did you sell it after all?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 11:31 PM~6518019
> *lets play big bank take little bank. and im talking about what you own not what you owe. let me know when u ready.
> *


Lets play net worth takes net worth FUCKWAD :cheesy: Wanna Play? You want me to bust out my stock portfolio? Im no dummy....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2006, 09:33 PM~6518038
> *did you sell it after all?
> *


should driving home saturday evening.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 09:35 PM~6518061
> *Lets play net worth takes net worth FUCKWAD :cheesy: Wanna Play? You want me to bust out my stock portfolio? Im no dummy....
> *


why dont u stock these nuts on your forehead


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 11:36 PM~6518076
> *should driving home saturday evening.
> *


Not a power move by any means :nono: :nono: 57rags bring 80-100k, in seven to ten years you'll wish you still had your junk box rag :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 09:40 PM~6518107
> *Not a power move by any means :nono:  :nono: 57rags bring 80-100k, in seven to ten years you'll wish you still had your junk box rag :cheesy:
> *


its a fuckin car, im not married to it, theres others and will always be others.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 11:37 PM~6518086
> *why dont u stock these nuts on your forehead
> *


^^^^^^^^^

More proof your really a ***! :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2006, 11:23 PM~6517957
> *no ... I don't have any ... I'm waiting for some pics from the actual day of the show ... all the pics posted so far were  the day of setup ...
> *


yo ride looks clean, didnt have a chance to see it in person..NICE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 6 2006, 11:43 PM~6518131
> *yo ride looks clean, didnt have a chance to see it in person..NICE
> *


Thanks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 11:42 PM~6518118
> *its a fuckin car, im not married to it, theres others and will always be others.
> *


Yeah thats what i was thinking too. I'll just run down to the cadillac dealer after my LeCab in gone and buy another cuz they markin them down at David Taylor :cheesy: 




:uh: JackAss!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 09:46 PM~6518157
> *Yeah thats what i was thinking too.  I'll just run down to the cadillac dealer after my LeCab in gone and buy another cuz they markin them down at David Taylor :cheesy:
> :uh: JackAss!!!
> *


lecab is only hot item in lowrider market. so whos the jackass :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 09:46 PM~6518157
> *Yeah thats what i was thinking too.  I'll just run down to the cadillac dealer after my LeCab in gone and buy another cuz they markin them down at David Taylor :cheesy:
> :uh: JackAss!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 11:46 PM~6518168
> *lecab is only hot item in lowrider market. so whos the jackass  :uh:
> *


A collector just paid 26k for a stock one out of PA....... 




:uh: Jackass!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 09:49 PM~6518185
> *A collector just paid 26k for a stock one out of PA.......
> :uh: Jackass!!!
> *


oh thats it. 64s bring more. let me prove it to you


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2006, 11:52 PM~6518209
> *oh thats it. 64s bring more. let me prove it to you
> *


Could have sold mine for 40k three times already and been offered 50...... need i say more? Its not for sale! dont need the money. I like my car more than money what can i say  Looks great im my garage not my dads


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 09:57 PM~6518250
> *Could have sold mine for 40k three times already and been offered 50...... need i say more?  Its not for sale! dont need the money. I like my car more than money what can i say  Looks great im my garage not my dads
> *


sounds like you went to the bank and now are a slave to the lender and dont know how to act. but hey you feel comfortable writing that check every month for however much u pay more power to you. let me handle mine and you handle yours, or hers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

since everyone making power moves.. i might be doing the same.. but on the east coast...wish me luck..

individuals.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2006, 12:00 AM~6518265
> *sounds like you went to the bank and now are a slave to the lender and dont know how to act. but hey you feel comfortable writing that check every month for however much u pay more power to you. let me handle mine and you handle yours, or hers
> *


Dont worry there lil buddy my house will be paid in full in 10 to 12 years  


I can see it now. Your gonna be that hermit that lives at the end of your block all the kids are scurrrred of!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 10:03 PM~6518290
> *Dont worry there lil buddy my house will be paid in full in 10 to 12 years
> I can see it now. Your gonna be that hermit that lives at the end of your block all the kids are scurrrred of!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


paid in full sounds good. 10-12 yrs doesnt like i said do what u do. and i do what i do. some people live life different know what i mean. more power to you. if u wannt be 45 yrs old and finally own a house thats great. do it before 30 and ill be impressed


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2006, 12:06 AM~6518324
> *paid in full sounds good. 10-12 yrs doesnt like i said do what u do. and i do what i do. some people live life different know what i mean. more power to you.  if u wannt be 45 yrs old and finally own a house thats great. do it before 30 and ill be impressed
> *


Your house might be paid for* IF *you pull it off 150k or whatever you pay but like i said you'll be that hermit b/c no woman will put up with your tight wad ass ways that got you your house  My house has gone up almost 40k in three months. If i wait a year or 2 when I-10 is finished Ill just about double up....  Do your thing and ill do mine Im so glad you have enlightened me tonight. Show me the way KenStar :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall are stupid.. went from talkin bout cars.. to rust-oleum to fuckin houses.. wtf


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2006, 12:23 AM~6518485
> *yall are stupid.. went from talkin bout cars.. to rust-oleum to fuckin houses.. wtf
> *


Just keepin it real cuz kens head is so big it wont even fit in his rag top thats why hes selling it. :uh: Its better than talking about your shit pix :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 10:15 PM~6518389
> *Your house might be paid for IF you pull it off 150k or whatever you pay but like i said you'll be that hermit b/c no woman will put up with your tight wad ass ways that got you your house   My house has gone up almost 40k in three months. If i wait a year or 2 when I-10 is finished Ill just about double up....    Do your thing and ill do mine Im so glad you have enlightened me tonight. Show me the way KenStar :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


this fool wanna start talking about women. looks like u really take things to the heart. sorry buddy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2006, 12:29 AM~6518535
> *this fool wanna start talking about women. looks like u really take things to the heart. sorry buddy
> *


did i hit a nerve? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 10:31 PM~6518548
> *did i hit a nerve? :cheesy:
> *


hell naw, far from it, cuz i dont buy SHIT to impress a fuckin woman thats for damn sure. LOL you trippin me out forreal


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2006, 12:32 AM~6518555
> *hell naw, far from it, cuz i dont buy SHIT to impress a fuckin woman thats for damn sure. LOL you trippin me out forreal
> *


Ummm okay you lost me there.... Im out. Ive got cones and hot mops to tend to in the wee hours on the east side :uh: 


Note: no need to buy things to impress a woman i was born with that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2006, 10:29 PM~6518530
> *Just keepin it real cuz kens head is so big it wont even fit in his rag top thats why hes selling it. :uh: Its better than talking about your shit pix :biggrin:
> *


no thats latin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 12:03 AM~6518290
> *Dont worry there lil buddy my house will be paid in full in 10 to 12 years
> I can see it now. Your gonna be that hermit that lives at the end of your block all the kids are scurrrred of!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


kids are skurred of ken now. one nite ken punked some lil kids that were walking by selling candy.. told 'em "get da fk out of here with that shit!!" 


oh wait, that was me..nevermind.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

power moves, power moves!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 4 2006, 04:37 PM~6503925
> *For Sale, 20" niche rhines </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>(rims only, tires not included)
> perfect condition.  brand new they retail over $400 each.
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Oct 26 2006, 10:42 AM~6448002
> *CHUCK TAYLORS..  11 1/2 (THEY ARE OVERSIZED 1/2 SIZE THATS WHY I HAVE TO SELL).. BRAND NEW STILL IN BOX.. STILL HAVE TAGS.  BLUE TONGUE/LINING/STICHING/STRIPE AND EMBROIDERY..
> 
> ORDERED OFF CONVERSE.COM..  I PAID $76 WITH SHIPPING..  ASKING $40 with shipping  IF YOU LOCAL IN HTOWN..  EVEN BETTER!!
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

those look dope


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2006, 12:23 AM~6518485
> *yall are stupid.. went from talkin bout cars.. to rust-oleum to fuckin houses.. wtf
> *



:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 06:37 AM~6519592
> *:uh:
> *



x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 07:32 AM~6519576
> *those look dope
> *


$40 shipped.. even though u live like 5 minutes away, i'd still send em UPS!! lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, a lot of squares on layitlow last night posting in houston lowrider topic. nga's need to get a life. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 08:27 AM~6519675
> *damn, a lot of squares on layitlow last night posting in houston lowrider topic.  nga's need to get a life.  :biggrin:
> *



si :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 06:48 AM~6519611
> *$40 shipped..  even though u live like 5 minutes away, i'd still send em UPS!!  lol
> *



i need size 13


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 6 2006, 08:09 PM~6516449
> *nope that would be me.....lol, im the only yankee here i believe...
> *


 :nono: 

<----Chicago, Il.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 08:28 AM~6519679
> *i need size 13
> *


damn big foot!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 07:27 AM~6519675
> *damn, a lot of squares on layitlow last night posting in houston lowrider topic.  nga's need to get a life.  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 07:51 AM~6519712
> *damn big foot!
> *



to kick ass!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 08:54 AM~6519720
> *to kick ass!!
> *


ORALE!!!!!!!!


el pajaro ***** might be gone soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 08:57 AM~6519727
> *ORALE!!!!!!!!
> el pajaro ***** might be gone soon.
> *



power moves...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hot mops are hot and cones are set :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 09:16 AM~6519775
> *Hot mops are hot and cones are set :cheesy:
> *



all in a days work.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 07:57 AM~6519727
> *ORALE!!!!!!!!
> el pajaro ***** might be gone soon.
> *



where it goes to?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 09:16 AM~6519779
> *all in a days work.
> *


  and my fingers smell clean :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 09:24 AM~6519816
> *  and my fingers smell clean :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 09:20 AM~6519799
> *where it goes to?
> *


Heaven :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 09:26 AM~6519824
> *Heaven  :angel:
> *



RIP


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 08:26 AM~6519824
> *Heaven  :angel:
> *


how much shipped


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 09:31 AM~6519842
> *how much shipped
> *


$19.95


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 6 2006, 04:35 PM~6515384
> *here it is, what ya'll think.  took this pic today.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 09:37 AM~6519874
> *
> *


getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.


you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

:happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 09:40 AM~6519894
> *thats mest up
> *


que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

not one cone runover this morning :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 08:57 AM~6519973
> *not one cone runover this morning :cheesy:
> *




pm me address ill fix that.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 7 2006, 08:39 AM~6519885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mesdedded up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 10:03 AM~6519999
> *
> mesdedded up
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:05 AM~6520006
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 08:39 AM~6519885
> *getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 10:02 AM~6519996
> *pm me address ill fix that.
> *


Just to let you know it’s a felony if your caught doing it intentionally!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 10:28 AM~6520155
> *Just to let you know it’s a felony if your caught doing it intentionally!
> *





:0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 09:28 AM~6520155
> *Just to let you know it’s a felony if your caught doing it intentionally!
> *



its going to be an accident


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

morning


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 10:28 AM~6520155
> *Just to let you know it’s a felony if your caught doing it intentionally!
> *


AYE CHISME!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 10:34 AM~6520198
> *its going to be an accident
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 


so whos voting today?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hit the big "R" and head home... uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 10:40 AM~6520249
> *
> *



are you in district 22?


vote twice for Shelly!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 10:37 AM~6520223
> *:roflmao:
> so whos voting today?
> *


NOT I SAID THE FELON :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*THE ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON CHAPTER WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND IN HOUSTON AND SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT FOR THE PRADO FAMILY ... JESSE AND HIS WIFE ASKED ME TO THANK EVERYONE WHO WAS INVOLVED AND TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS, DONATIONS AND HELP THROUGH THIS DIFFICULT TIME.

WE'D ALSO LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS WHO MADE THE TRIP DOWN TO HOUSTON AND SUPPORTED US AND THE PRADO'S, SAN ANTONIO AND DALLAS CHAPTER - THANK YOU. ALSO, A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO JON AND TERESA FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT AND DONATIONS TO THE PRADO'S, AS WELL. AND TO ANY LOCAL CLUBS, SPECTATORS, ANYONE WHO DONATED TO DAISY'S FUND - WE GREATLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP.

I ALSO JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR THE PRADO'S VIA PAYPAL AT [email protected]

ONCE AGAIN, ALL DONATIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP.*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 09:41 AM~6520259
> *hit the big "R" and head home...  uffin:
> *


our company prez sent out an email to everyone asking everyone to vote republican.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nga you never called me up to meet for a donation.

btw, be right back, got to drop the deuce....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 09:42 AM~6520266
> *are you in district 22?
> vote twice for Shelly!!!!!!!!!
> *


im not too fond of her.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who all is ready for this Sunday?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 10:47 AM~6520303
> *our company prez sent out an email to everyone asking everyone to vote republican.
> *



he's a good man!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 10:48 AM~6520315
> *im not too fond of her.
> *




me neither but, look at the other option...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 09:47 AM~6520306
> *nga you never called me up to meet for a donation.
> 
> btw, be right back, got to drop the deuce....
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 09:49 AM~6520324
> *he's a good man!
> *


i think hes giving a lil extra bonus for the ppl that vote republicans. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 10:52 AM~6520355
> *i think hes giving a lil extra bonus for the ppl that vote republicans. :roflmao:
> *



mayne hold up!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 09:50 AM~6520337
> *me neither but, look at the other option...
> *


good point.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 10:54 AM~6520373
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 09:52 AM~6520355
> *i think hes giving a lil extra bonus for the ppl that vote republicans. :roflmao:
> *



:0 better do it or you won't be able to make road trips to college station.... :thumbsup: ...good shot of my car by the way :biggrin: 





:scrutinize: damn spy :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:00 AM~6520417
> *:0  better do it or you won't be able to make road trips to college station.... :thumbsup: ...good shot of my car by the way  :biggrin:
> :scrutinize: damn spy :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



secretos punto com :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:43 AM~6520271
> *NOT I SAID THE FELON  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 11:01 AM~6520424
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:47 AM~6520306
> *nga you never called me up to meet for a donation.
> 
> btw, be right back, got to drop the deuce....
> *


thanks for the text! no pics only sound :cheesy: lol!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 11:03 AM~6520448
> *thanks for the text! no pics only sound :cheesy: lol!!!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 10:48 AM~6520315
> *im not too fond of her.
> *


Agree. Im gonna write in KENNITH R WOOD :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 7 2006, 09:37 AM~6520223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well never mind then!  just kidding....the only thing that makes me equal to the the rich white republicans (which texas is full of) is my ONE vote.....I'll be damn if I sell it to him


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 11:05 AM~6520460
> *:wave:  actually already voted......I early vote
> :uh: Isn't that illegal?  if not it should be.....employers can't/shouldn't ask you to vote in their favor :angry:
> oh well never mind then!   just kidding....the only thing that makes me equal to the the rich white republicans (which texas is full of) is my ONE vote.....I'll be damn if I sell it to him
> *



Its his company, he can do whatever he wants ... HAHAHA!

rich? white?


what is rich to you?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I received this to my myspace page..I guess now that I was at this years Los [email protected], people inviting to everything...anyone heard of this? I seel something about SalMex on there. That's NIX primo I believe. Anyone else heard about this?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 10:07 AM~6520477
> *Its his company, he can do whatever he wants ... HAHAHA!
> 
> rich? white?
> ...


I personally think it's harrassment and just b/c it's HIS company HE can't do anything HE wants.....

RICH:

Oilers


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 11:11 AM~6520505
> *I personally think it's harrassment and just b/c it's HIS company HE can't do anything HE wants.....
> 
> RICH:
> ...



HAHAHA... he can close it down and nobody gets a check... thats more power than anything right thurrr... I love it.


Oilers? LOL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 11:12 AM~6520510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA BUEY CON ESA CHINGADERA!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:16 AM~6520519
> *YA BUEY CON ESA CHINGADERA!
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:14 AM~6520515
> *HAHAHA... he can close it down and nobody gets a check... thats more power than anything right thurrr... I love it.
> Oilers? LOL!
> *


Same reason you aren't ballin' at your company. More $$ in the company owners pocket by not paying you top $.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:16 AM~6520519
> *YA BUEY CON ESA CHINGADERA!
> *


I bet John be the first one not to show up... :biggrin: JK JK JK


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 10:14 AM~6520515
> *HAHAHA... he can close it down and nobody gets a check... thats more power than anything right thurrr... I love it.
> Oilers? LOL!
> *



Worked for one.....one election year he made house calls over the weekend telling all employees how to vote, I found it offensive....still do.....OILERS run this state....and at the moment one is running our country.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:17 AM~6520525
> *Same reason you aren't ballin' at your company.  More $$ in the company owners pocket by not paying you top $.
> *



its called capitalism... 

no other system has worked better.

Anyone can make their own stack doing whatever they want, be their own boss whatever.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2006, 10:18 AM~6520531
> *I bet John be the first one not to show up...  :biggrin:  JK JK JK
> *


shit im already there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2006, 11:18 AM~6520531
> *I bet John be the first one not to show up...  :biggrin:  JK JK JK
> *


like the last 2 hlc meetings


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 08:28 AM~6519679
> *i need size 13
> *


BE BACK IN TOWN FRIDAY.. SWING BY AND LET U TRY EM ON FOR SIZE, IF THEY DONT FIT.. WE'LL CUT OFF COUPLE OF TOES.. AND I STAY CLOSE TO BRISCOE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:19 AM~6520540
> *its called capitalism...
> 
> no other system has worked better.
> ...


and some bosses fail at their own enterprise ex: spokes n juice


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 11:18 AM~6520534
> *Worked for one.....one election year he made house calls over the weekend telling all employees how to vote, I found it offensive....still do.....OILERS run this state....and at the moment one is running our country.
> *



whats so bad about that? you want some peon running the country?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

got 2 spots left on the 18 wheeler,,going to the Odessa Show..please pm for details


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 10:20 AM~6520549
> *whats so bad about that? you want some peon running the country?
> *



Already is


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:19 AM~6520542
> *like the last 2 hlc meetings
> *


hey i was at the one last month


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:20 AM~6520549
> *whats so bad about that? you want some peon running the country?
> *


whoever runs the country does no better than the other. one seeks war while the other one seeks blowjobs.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 10:22 AM~6520561
> *hey i was at the one last month
> *


I concur...he was there. :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:22 AM~6520562
> *whoever runs the country does no better than the other.  one seeks war while the other one seeks blowjobs.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 11:22 AM~6520561
> *hey i was at the one last month
> *


you must have been hiding, i didn't see you :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2006, 10:22 AM~6520566
> *I concur...he was there. :biggrin:
> *


thanks bud.....i wasnt at the last one though.....i had another meeting to attend..sorry


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:20 AM~6520548
> *and some bosses fail at their own enterprise ex:  spokes n juice
> *


true, but I gave it a shot, instead of bitch about how the boss doesnt pay me what Im worth, thats crap.

thats the system though... 

Wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2006, 11:22 AM~6520566
> *I concur...he was there. :biggrin:
> *


TAN TARAAAAAN!!! AND THE CAPE GOES SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:22 AM~6520562
> *whoever runs the country does no better than the other.  one seeks war while the other one seeks blowjobs.
> *



so lets all give up now and stick our heads in the sand...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:23 AM~6520575
> *true, but I gave it a shot, instead of bitch about how the boss doesnt pay me what Im worth, thats crap.
> 
> thats the system though...
> ...


I'll give you props on trying while also trying to tend to your family. You did more than others would have attempted.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:24 AM~6520578
> *TAN TARAAAAAN!!! AND THE CAPE GOES SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I am Popular not Super. HAHAHA I notice only because juanito was tight with me and now he says wazzup from a distance and is antisocial. Or something. My heart is saddened :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2006, 11:26 AM~6520598
> *I am Popular not Super. HAHAHA  I notice only because juanito was tight with me and now he says wazzup from a distance and is antisocial.  Or something.  My heart is saddened  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Same here, he thinks he's too good.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:25 AM~6520593
> *I'll give you props on trying while also trying to tend to your family.  You did more than others would have attempted.
> *


 :biggrin: 
and thats probably the number one reason I gave up on it. Id rather put in my 8 hours and come home to the kiddos and my lovely wife than spend 1000 hours a week stressed out and taking it out on them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sixty8imp, Dualhex02, mac2lac, *ALAC* , Lord Goofy, 713ridaz

LEFT COMMENT ON ONE OF YOUR PICS ON UR MYSPACE PAGE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:27 AM~6520607
> *:biggrin:
> and thats probably the number one reason I gave up on it. Id rather put in my 8 hours and come home to the kiddos and my lovely wife than spend 1000 hours a week stressed out and taking it out on them.
> *


DON'T LIE FOOL! YOU WERE WH0RING IT UP ON LAYITLOW ALL NIGHT! :twak:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 7 2006, 10:25 AM~6520584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And very POLITE :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2006, 11:26 AM~6520598
> *I am Popular not Super. HAHAHA  I notice only because juanito was tight with me and now he says wazzup from a distance and is antisocial.  Or something.  My heart is saddened  :tears:  :tears:
> *



Ive noticed that too... no calls or anything from him anymore. oh well .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 10:21 AM~6520559
> *Already is
> *


agreed!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:28 AM~6520616
> *DON'T LIE FOOL!  YOU WERE WH0RING IT UP ON LAYITLOW ALL NIGHT!  :twak:
> *



kids were already asleep... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:28 AM~6520621
> *Ive noticed that too... no calls or anything from him anymore. oh well .
> *


Same here, if he were to call me I'd do this --->


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 11:28 AM~6520620
> *
> And very POLITE :wave:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:26 AM~6520604
> *Same here, he thinks he's too good.
> *


its power....power going to his head....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 10:28 AM~6520615
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sixty8imp, Dualhex02, mac2lac, ALAC , Lord Goofy, 713ridaz
> 
> ...



I saw it....hater :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 11:28 AM~6520620
> *or we could all just V*O*T*E :biggrin:
> Very true statement.....PROPS for ELLIE......but lets not talk religion or politics anymore before lil is full of [name dispute]
> :cheesy:
> ...



agreed!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 11:31 AM~6520657
> *I saw it....hater :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 11:31 AM~6520657
> *I saw it....hater :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


WAS GIVING YOU PROPS FOR RUBBIN SHOULDERS WITH CELEBS..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 7 2006, 10:27 AM~6520607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said he was checking out the picture of me and p. diddy (it was me and trae from rapalot)


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 10:33 AM~6520675
> *WAS GIVING YOU PROPS FOR RUBBIN SHOULDERS WITH CELEBS..
> *



she doesn't even know who the hell he is...she just saw alot of people around him and wanted to take a picture with him.....i was like...you haven't even heard any of his music...she says....so....haha :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:35 AM~6520700
> *she doesn't even know who the hell he is...she just saw alot of people around him and wanted to take a picture with him.....i was like...you haven't even heard any of his music...she says....so....haha :biggrin:
> *


owned 1.01


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:35 AM~6520700
> *she doesn't even know who the hell he is...she just saw alot of people around him and wanted to take a picture with him.....i was like...you haven't even heard any of his music...she says....so....haha :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



WHO DA FK IS HE ANYWAY?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:35 AM~6520704
> *owned 1.01
> *



how did the mucha lucha shoes fit homie??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 7 2006, 05:37 AM~6519592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got one of them flyers.. looks more like a 20 inch and up event


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 10:35 AM~6520700
> *she doesn't even know who the hell he is...she just saw alot of people around him and wanted to take a picture with him.....i was like...you haven't even heard any of his music...she says....so....haha :biggrin:
> *



I took the picture after I heard him perform.....and I didn't know who the hell he was until he started rappin then you were like, that ain't his songs...that ain't his music *HATER* I listened to his songs and liked Cadillac and the one he gots feat. tupac 

You were the one that was like, he ain't nobody, he's on the little stage :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 10:00 AM~6520417
> *:0  better do it or you won't be able to make road trips to college station.... :thumbsup: ...good shot of my car by the way  :biggrin:
> :scrutinize: damn spy :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i knew you'd like that! it was funny. i told cathy that my foreman and the prez were like "look at that car". i was like..."hey i know that car! mac2lac." they were like mac2 who?!? :roflmao: it was funny. i have a couple of more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 11:37 AM~6520721
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHO DA FK IS HE ANYWAY?
> *



fool took his Excursion to Swangin Customs... has his face airbrushed on the back door... 

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 10:05 AM~6520456
> *Agree. Im gonna write in KENNITH R WOOD :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:37 AM~6520723
> *how did the mucha lucha shoes fit homie??
> *


really haven't tried them on. probably won't wear them. investment thing nah mean.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 7 2006, 10:26 AM~6520598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


power? what power?




ok guys i dont know what ur talking about........maybe its my job i dunno but i still kick it with u all so i dunno what yall are talking about....lol........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 10:05 AM~6520460
> *:wave:  actually already voted......I early vote
> :uh: Isn't that illegal?  if not it should be.....employers can't/shouldn't ask you to vote in their favor :angry:
> oh well never mind then!   just kidding....the only thing that makes me equal to the the rich white republicans (which texas is full of) is my ONE vote.....I'll be damn if I sell it to him
> *


well his whole deal is sayin that the republican party are more in favor or small buisnesses blah blah blah. ill vote for whoever i want in the end.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2006, 11:38 AM~6520730
> *i can get away with that.. you cant
> i got one of them flyers.. looks more like a 20 inch and up event
> *



da hell you talkin bout homie, thats straight up southern cracker speak right thurr...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:39 AM~6520742
> *really haven't tried them on.  probably won't wear them.  investment thing nah mean.
> *



too bad michael already tried them on before handing them over :roflmao: :roflmao: 






just kiddin


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 10:38 AM~6520734
> *I took the picture after I heard him perform.....and I didn't know who the hell he was until he started rappin then you were like, that ain't his songs...that ain't his music  *HATER*  I listened to his songs and liked Cadillac and the one he gots feat. tupac
> 
> You were the one that was like, he ain't nobody, he's on the little stage :uh:
> *



cause you swore he was a damn celebrity....all star struck and shit....i hadn't ever heard of him....and neither had you....you just saw all the people and were an instant groupie....haha.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 10:07 AM~6520477
> *Its his company, he can do whatever he wants ... HAHAHA!
> 
> rich? white?
> ...


thats true! it is his company! plus everyone here is like family.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 10:41 AM~6520754
> *cause you swore he was a damn celebrity....all star struck and shit....i hadn't ever heard of him....and neither had you....you just saw all the people and were an instant groupie....haha.....
> *



Your mom


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 10:14 AM~6520515
> *HAHAHA... he can close it down and nobody gets a check... thats more power than anything right thurrr... I love it.
> Oilers? LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: you crack me up!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Nov 7 2006, 11:38 AM~6520734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIRST TIME I SEEN THAT LAC IN PERSON, SHE THRU A WICKED U-TURN AND BLOCKED ALL TRAFFIC ON DA STREET.. VIP STYLE!!



> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:39 AM~6520740
> *fool took his Excursion to Swangin Customs... has his face airbrushed on the back door...
> 
> :uh:
> *


SOUNDS DUMB, MIGHT AS WELL AIRBRUSH HIS AZZ ON BACK.. MAYBE PEOPLE RECOGNIZE HIM THEN!! LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 10:40 AM~6520748
> *wow...ok
> dude ur crazy
> 
> ...


i think it's yall who forgot about ur homie...right hurrrr


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 10:38 AM~6520736
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i knew you'd like that! it was funny. i told cathy that my foreman and the prez were like "look at that car". i was like..."hey i know that car! mac2lac." they were like mac2 who?!?  :roflmao: it was funny. i have a couple of more pics. :biggrin:
> *



post em up or email to my myspace.....i was shocked to see that pic when latin posted you were spyin on me....haha...i was like ..what the hell is she doing at my job?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:20 AM~6520548
> *and some bosses fail at their own enterprise ex:  spokes n juice
> *


ouch!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 11:43 AM~6520769
> *i think it's yall who forgot about ur homie...right hurrrr
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:41 AM~6520754
> *cause you swore he was a damn celebrity....all star struck and shit....i hadn't ever heard of him....and neither had you....you just saw all the people and were an instant groupie....haha.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:22 AM~6520562
> *whoever runs the country does no better than the other.  one seeks war while the other one seeks blowjobs.
> *


LMMFAO!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 10:23 AM~6520575
> *true, but I gave it a shot, instead of bitch about how the boss doesnt pay me what Im worth, thats crap.
> 
> thats the system though...
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 10:42 AM~6520764
> *Your mom
> *



it's true...don't hate....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 11:43 AM~6520769
> *i think it's yall who forgot about ur homie...right hurrrr
> *



someone with the name John is calling me right now....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 10:43 AM~6520769
> *i think it's yall who forgot about ur homie...right hurrrr
> *


How can I forget the homie that hooke dme up with my first lolo sittin sideways?!? JK

Naw I guess we all gettin involved in things that take our lil free time up.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

me and wally dog have just declared war on punk azz dj latina :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 09:40 AM~6520752
> *da hell you talkin bout homie, thats straight up southern cracker speak right thurr...
> *


i dunno.. i just woke up...
im a go clean my garage...
laters :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2006, 11:47 AM~6520806
> *i dunno.. i just woke up...
> im a go clean my garage...
> laters :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 10:28 AM~6520620
> *or we could all just V*O*T*E :biggrin:
> Very true statement.....PROPS for ELLIE......but lets not talk religion or politics anymore before lil is full of [name dispute]
> :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2006, 10:46 AM~6520798
> *How can I forget the homie that hooke dme up with my first lolo sittin sideways?!? JK
> 
> Naw I guess we all gettin involved in things that take our lil free time up.
> *


shit u can say that again........

just with los mag the this past week was hell....went to centerville after work one night picked up golf cart another pick up supplies another and then fri at reliant sat at reliant sun at reliant....shit i had no free time.....but it was worth it one bad ass show.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 10:35 AM~6520700
> *she doesn't even know who the hell he is...she just saw alot of people around him and wanted to take a picture with him.....i was like...you haven't even heard any of his music...she says....so....haha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:46 AM~6520796
> *someone with the name John is calling me right now....
> *


same here, i had to ask "whodis?"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:49 AM~6520819
> *same here, i had to ask "whodis?"
> *


at least you answered


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 11:47 AM~6520805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bucket of crackers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:41 AM~6520754
> *cause you swore he was a damn celebrity....all star struck and shit....i hadn't ever heard of him....and neither had you....you just saw all the people and were an instant groupie.... haha.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 


I'D BEAT MY WOMAN DOWN , FOR GROUPIE BEHAVIOR TOWARDS ANYBODY BUT ME.. BUT THATS JUST ME..

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:49 AM~6520819
> *same here, i had to ask "whodis?"
> *



I didnt even answer... just hit ignore...
:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 10:38 AM~6520734
> *I took the picture after I heard him perform.....and I didn't know who the hell he was until he started rappin then you were like, that ain't his songs...that ain't his music  *HATER*  I listened to his songs and liked Cadillac and the one he gots feat. tupac
> 
> You were the one that was like, he ain't nobody, he's on the little stage :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 09:49 AM~6520828
> *bucket of crackers
> *


pile of chips.....
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sixty8imp, mac2lac, KRAZYTOYZ, JUSTDEEZ, Hny Brn Eyz, Dualhex02


Thank you for the invite homie!!! You made meskins feel at home!! Thank you for letting my cousin borrow your rim too.....he said he doesn't know you, but if you need tires...to get ahold of me and he'll hook you up....much appreciated!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


and i won't tell latin what you said about him after he left....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 11:50 AM~6520832
> *:roflmao:
> *



hurry up you are way behind.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SO NOBODY KNOWS THEIR NAMES??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

otra vez?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 10:42 AM~6520764
> *Your mom
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you two crack me up!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 09:50 AM~6520836
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sixty8imp, mac2lac, KRAZYTOYZ, JUSTDEEZ, Hny Brn Eyz, Dualhex02
> Thank you for the invite homie!!! You made meskins feel at home!! Thank you for letting my cousin borrow your rim too.....he said he doesn't know you, but if you need tires...to get ahold of me and he'll hook you up....much appreciated!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Just wanted to let everyone know we still have the [name dispute] shirts available for $10, we have them in black xl and xxl. The full amount of these shirts will be donated to Daisy Prado's paypal fund if anyone is interested in having one please PM me or Jon. Shipping is free!*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 7 2006, 11:53 AM~6520850
> *Just wanted to let everyone know we still have the [name dispute] shirts available for $10, we have them in black xl and xxl.  The full amount of these shirts will be donated to Daisy Prado's paypal fund if anyone is interested in having one please PM me or Jon.  Shipping is free!
> *



pics? link?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 10:50 AM~6520829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'D BEAT MY WOMAN DOWN , FOR GROUPIE BEHAVIOR TOWARDS ANYBODY BUT ME..  BUT THATS JUST ME..
> 
> ...



i was outside hooking up the trailers, had to jump the curb because a damn hummer parked in front of them, and she calls me in the middle of it all tellin me how he had an army of people around him and shit....and i was like..uh huh...uh huh...ok...uh huh......WHO THE HELL IS HE??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
she says....SOME LOCAL ARTIST ....TRAE....i was like ok....so.....haha...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:50 AM~6520836
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sixty8imp, mac2lac, KRAZYTOYZ, JUSTDEEZ, Hny Brn Eyz, Dualhex02
> Thank you for the invite homie!!! You made meskins feel at home!! Thank you for letting my cousin borrow your rim too.....he said he doesn't know you, but if you need tires...to get ahold of me and he'll hook you up....much appreciated!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


YEAH, KRAZYTOYZ IS A COO ***** RIGHT THERE.. SMOKED SOME WEED WITH EM AT TRUE EMINENCE SHOW , IN DA PORT A POTTY.. THATS [email protected] !!

THEN THERE WERE THE HOOKAZ HE FOUND.. LEAST I THINK THEY WERE HOOKAZ.. BUT I DONT REMEMBER PAYING..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 09:50 AM~6520836
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sixty8imp, mac2lac, KRAZYTOYZ, JUSTDEEZ, Hny Brn Eyz, Dualhex02
> Thank you for the invite homie!!! You made meskins feel at home!! Thank you for letting my cousin borrow your rim too.....he said he doesn't know you, but if you need tires...to get ahold of me and he'll hook you up....much appreciated!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



I said that Latin is a VIP at the KT party.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:50 AM~6520836
> *and i won't tell latin what you said about him after he left....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  NO MAS GRAND NATIONAL!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:56 AM~6520874
> *  NO MAS GRAND NATIONAL!
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 10:54 AM~6520860
> *YEAH, KRAZYTOYZ IS A COO ***** RIGHT THERE..  SMOKED SOME WEED WITH EM AT TRUE EMINENCE SHOW , IN DA PORT A POTTY..    THATS [email protected] !!
> 
> THEN THERE WERE THE HOOKAZ HE FOUND..  LEAST I THINK THEY WERE HOOKAZ..  BUT  I DONT REMEMBER PAYING..*



that was cathy's mom..... :biggrin: 


fool what you doin with another guy in a port a potty??? you a doo doo chaser o que???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 7 2006, 11:55 AM~6520872
> *I said that Latin is a VIP at the KT party.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:56 AM~6520881
> *that was cathy's mom..... :biggrin:
> fool what you doin with another guy in a port a potty??? you a doo doo chaser o que???
> *


PICS?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:56 AM~6520881
> *that was cathy's mom..... :biggrin:
> fool what you doin with another guy in a port a potty??? you a doo doo chaser o que???
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 09:54 AM~6520860
> *YEAH, KRAZYTOYZ IS A COO ***** RIGHT THERE..  SMOKED SOME WEED WITH EM AT TRUE EMINENCE SHOW , IN DA PORT A POTTY..    THATS [email protected] !!
> 
> THEN THERE WERE THE HOOKAZ HE FOUND..  LEAST I THINK THEY WERE HOOKAZ..  BUT  I DONT REMEMBER PAYING..
> *



That was Top Secret info. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 7 2006, 11:53 AM~6520850
> *Just wanted to let everyone know we still have the [name dispute] shirts available for $10, we have them in black xl and xxl.  The full amount of these shirts will be donated to Daisy Prado's paypal fund if anyone is interested in having one please PM me or Jon.  Shipping is free!
> *


ok


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 09:56 AM~6520883
> *:uh:
> *


i say latin stay the fuc out of vip befor he go rip....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:56 AM~6520881
> *that was cathy's mom..... :biggrin:
> fool what you doin with another guy in a port a potty??? you a doo doo chaser o que???
> *


wtf?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 11:59 AM~6520904
> *i say latin stay the fuc out of vip befor he go rip....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nga i'm going to have to tie a string around your ankle and fly your paperweight ass like a kite.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 10:44 AM~6520777
> *post em up or email to my myspace.....i was shocked to see that pic when latin posted you were spyin on me....haha...i was like ..what the hell is she doing at my job??  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the pics arent that great. i was in the back seat of a big ole diesel truck that was moving.

here they are. latin knows how to enlarge them. i dont.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 11:56 AM~6520881
> *that was cathy's mom..... :biggrin:
> fool what you doin with another guy in a port a potty??? you a doo doo chaser o que???
> *


I SAID IT EARLIER..SMOKING WEED.. WE WAS GETTIN HIGH!!! YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 12:03 PM~6520942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> the pics arent that great. i was in the back seat of a big ole diesel truck that was moving.
> ...


empinate and i'll enlarge it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 12:03 PM~6520947
> *empinate and i'll enlarge it.
> *



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 10:50 AM~6520829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'D BEAT MY WOMAN DOWN , FOR GROUPIE BEHAVIOR TOWARDS ANYBODY BUT ME..  BUT THATS JUST ME..
> 
> ...


lemme guess with your mask on? :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 10:59 AM~6520904
> *i say latin stay the fuc out of vip befor he go rip....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



<<<--------is this the same guy with the black impala that didn't want to do that photo shoot for $200 a while back....came out on a tv show....man what the hell was the name of that show??

gave that white boy a hard time like a mofo.....told him...the sun is going down...better get out of here...haha...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 7 2006, 12:03 PM~6520942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF THATS WHAT TURNS U ON!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 10:50 AM~6520837
> *hurry up you are way behind.
> *


i know!!! prez was in here talkin... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 10:56 AM~6520881
> *that was cathy's mom..... :biggrin:
> fool what you doin with another guy in a port a potty??? you a doo doo chaser o que???
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:03 AM~6520947
> *empinate and i'll enlarge it.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 12:05 PM~6520964
> *<<<--------is this the same guy with the black impala that didn't want to do that photo shoot for $200 a while back....came out on a tv show....man what the hell was the name of that show??
> 
> gave that white boy a hard time like a mofo.....told him...the sun is going down...better get out of here...haha...
> *


si dot com LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Cant trust your doctor.... 

*Doctor Photographed Nude Patients, Raped Man, Police Say*


http://www.local10.com/news/10262291/detail.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'LL PAY WALLY DOGG $200 TO KEEP HIS CAR OFF TV!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:03 AM~6520947
> *empinate and i'll enlarge it.
> *


you lost me at empinate.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 11:05 AM~6520966
> *IF THATS WHAT TURNS U ON!
> *


 :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 12:07 PM~6520993
> *you lost me at empinate.
> *


MY BAD COCO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 12:08 PM~6521007
> *:around:
> *


U WANNA ROLL WITH ME ON ROAD TRIP 2NITE? KEEP ME COMPANY IN BACK SEAT.. I'LL BRING SKI MASK AND SOME SCREWED SLOW JAM CD'S


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:07 AM~6520989
> *Cant trust your doctor....
> 
> Doctor Photographed Nude Patients, Raped Man, Police Say
> ...



lonestar? :dunno: :dunno: 




sorry homie....i just had to....haha...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:00 AM~6520915
> *nga i'm going to have to tie a string around your ankle and fly your paperweight ass like a kite.
> *


you and how many mo foo's...ak all day! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 12:10 PM~6521020
> *you and how many mo foo's...ak all day! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:00 AM~6520915
> *nga i'm going to have to tie a string around your ankle and fly your paperweight ass like a kite.
> *



PINATA??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, sixty8imp, KRAZYTOYZ



7 mofokin ninjas in here


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 12:14 PM~6521056
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mac2lac, sixty8imp, KRAZYTOYZ
> 7 mofokin ninjas in here
> *



si, mucho ninjas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn server...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 10:11 AM~6521029
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what rounding up your cheerleading crew?.....i back my own shit up...mano-y-mano :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 12:43 PM~6521163
> *what rounding up your cheerleading crew?.....i back my own shit up...mano-y-mano :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 11:43 AM~6521163
> *what rounding up your cheerleading crew?.....i back my own shit up...mano-y-mano :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

lets not mess up this topic guys... :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 11:45 AM~6521174
> *lets not mess up this topic guys...  :roflmao:
> *



we would have to go back in time for that


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 01:02 PM~6521286
> *we would have to go back in time for that
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 12:43 PM~6521163
> *what rounding up your cheerleading crew?.....i back my own shit up...mano-y-mano :biggrin:
> *


it's cool, i'll bring a bucket of chicken to distract you. brb wally, got to get some tacos for lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 11:10 AM~6521017
> *U WANNA ROLL WITH ME ON ROAD TRIP 2NITE?  KEEP ME COMPANY IN BACK SEAT.. I'LL BRING SKI MASK AND SOME SCREWED SLOW JAM CD'S
> *


thanks  but no thanks. :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:09 AM~6521012
> *MY BAD COCO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2006, 01:02 PM~6521286
> *we would have to go back in time for that
> *


That aint no lie!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 01:17 PM~6521384
> *That aint no lie!
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 09:00 AM~6520915
> *nga i'm going to have to tie a string around your ankle and fly your paperweight ass like a kite.
> *


PICK MY FIELDS FIRST!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 11:12 AM~6521348
> *it's cool, i'll bring a bucket of chicken to distract you.  brb wally, got to get some tacos for lunch.  :biggrin:
> *


why you lie?..you suck on a pickle for lunch every day! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry6521657

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 02:00 PM~6521675
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry6521657
> 
> :0
> *



Damn mayne. Im tired of following all that drama around. theres like 20 topics these foos going at it in.... 


just make one que no?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MAKE IT MAKE IT!! CALLED IT "WALLY DOGG VS. DJ LATIN , THE TEX-CALI SHOWDOWN"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 02:07 PM~6521742
> *MAKE IT MAKE IT!!  CALLED IT "WALLY DOGG VS. DJ LATIN , THE TEX-CALI SHOWDOWN"
> *



what about the sancho dude and the other one whats his name?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 01:10 PM~6521763
> *what about the sancho dude and the other one whats his name?
> *


somebody just make it...lol.....call it LATIN vs All


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 01:32 PM~6521495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2006, 02:11 PM~6521769
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 02:10 PM~6521766
> *somebody just make it...lol.....call it LATIN vs All
> *


you know i woke up off topic. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 02:12 PM~6521778
> *you know i woke up off topic.  lol
> *



shit is crazy!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 01:12 PM~6521778
> *you know i woke up off topic.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 02:10 PM~6521766
> *somebody just make it...lol.....call it LATIN vs All
> *


MANNN.. LATIN WONT HAVE TO BOUNCE AROUND FROM TOPIC TO TOPIC IN.. PEOPLE WILL COME TO HIM, TO GET HATED ON! 

THANKS GANGSTA!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 02:13 PM~6521780
> *shit is crazy!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 02:15 PM~6521795
> *MANNN.. LATIN WONT HAVE TO BOUNCE AROUND FROM TOPIC TO TOPIC IN..  PEOPLE WILL COME TO HIM, TO GET HATED ON!
> 
> THANKS GANGSTA!!
> ...


 :biggrin: taking it back to the old days of some good ole fashion smack :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 01:17 PM~6521811
> *:biggrin:  taking it back to the old days of some good ole fashion smack  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 02:22 PM~6521842
> *:roflmao:
> *


ole instigating latin :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 02:25 PM~6521855
> *:ugh:
> *


chonies always calls me that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 02:26 PM~6521868
> *chonies always calls me that.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 02:29 PM~6521884
> *:cheesy:
> *


that's it man, i got a headache jumping from topic to topic, got to get some work done.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 02:36 PM~6521910
> *that's it man, i got a headache jumping from topic to topic, got to get some work done.
> *



true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 01:23 PM~6521845
> *ole instigating latin  :twak:
> *


THATS ALL YOU LATIN!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 12:12 PM~6521778
> *you know i woke up off topic.  lol
> *


use me to get fame=mouse...you one snake in the grass :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 01:58 PM~6522012
> *use me to get fame=mouse...you one snake in the grass :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 12:17 PM~6521811
> *:biggrin:  taking it back to the old days of some good ole fashion smack  :tears:
> *


dj you gonna get smacked across the border!...pinche mosco's :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 03:09 PM~6522073
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

how did this happen? 



*SixFoSS Dec 2004 6,314 169 2.20%*
DJLATIN Jul 2003 64,566 155 2.02%
SANCHO Aug 2005 2,595 120 1.56%
blueouija Apr 2003 17,279 94 1.22%
mrtravieso Jan 2003 35,612 90 1.17%
USMC_DevilDawg Apr 2004 18,990 78 1.02%
fool May 2006 874 77  1.00%
sickst3 Nov 2005 7,973 69 0.90%
fundimotorsports Dec 2005 3,107 67 0.87%
MAYHEM Mar 2004 42,765 65 0.85%


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 02:16 PM~6522143
> *how did this happen?
> SixFoSS  Dec 2004  6,314  169  2.20%
> DJLATIN  Jul 2003  64,566  155  2.02%
> ...


YOU WHORE!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 03:22 PM~6522182
> *YOU WHORE!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

and a proud one too. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 03:26 PM~6522197
> *and a proud one too. :cheesy:
> *


  



the sad part is that this isnt the only forums I post on... :0 

plus IM window is open. 

I love my job!


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 02:58 PM~6522012
> *use me to get fame=mouse...you one snake in the grass :uh:
> *


remind me to ask you for an ebonics dictionary for Christmas :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 02:28 PM~6522215
> *remind me to ask you for an ebonics dictionary for Christmas  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

DJ get everyone balls out yo mouft







:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ay guey....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 03:45 PM~6522331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 03:48 PM~6522347
> *
> 
> 
> ...



keep it real!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 02:11 PM~6522097
> *dj you gonna get smacked across the border!...pinche mosco's :uh:
> *



hey wally world....why did you give that dude a hard time about the photo shoot??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 02:57 PM~6522361
> *hey wally world....why did you give that dude a hard time about the photo shoot??
> *



i also heard that other fool got at you too.... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 03:57 PM~6522361
> *hey wally world....why did you give that dude a hard time about the photo shoot??
> *



link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 02:58 PM~6522367
> *link?
> *



workin on it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 03:59 PM~6522370
> *workin on it
> *



now?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 01:28 PM~6522215
> *remind me to ask you for an ebonics dictionary for Christmas  :uh:
> *


you can ask for anythang...you ant getting sh*t :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Nov 7 2006, 03:57 PM~6522361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












not even a sweatshirt :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

houstongroupies.com


:tears: :tears: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 04:19 PM~6522473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *sixty8imp*, EX214GIRL, wally dogg, G-Bodyman



ay te hablan pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 04:20 PM~6522476
> *houstongroupies.com
> :tears:  :tears:  :ugh:
> *


WWW.MUSTbeDOINGsomethingRIGHTsinceBiTCHESkeeptalkinABOUTus.org!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 04:20 PM~6522478
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED??
> *


$19.95 & you'll get a signed bootleg copy of Sunday Driver dbd.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 04:22 PM~6522498
> *$19.95 & you'll get a signed bootleg copy of Sunday Driver dbd.
> *



paypal? or shouild i just cut out middle man, and send over case of schlitz malt liquor?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 04:24 PM~6522522
> *paypal?  or shouild i just cut out middle man, and send over case of schlitz malt liquor?
> *


sorry man, i don't drink :nono:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Britney Spears has filed for divorce from Kevin Federline.....he had to have known his gravy train wasn't gonna last....Loser......and she's a wannabe loser :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 04:28 PM~6522554
> *Britney Spears has filed for divorce from Kevin Federline.....he had to have known his gravy train wasn't gonna last....Loser......and she's a wannabe loser :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

few mo' hours and i'll be on way to pick up the merchandise..... power moves!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 04:28 PM~6522554
> *Britney Spears has filed for divorce from Kevin Federline.....he had to have known his gravy train wasn't gonna last....Loser......and she's a wannabe loser :biggrin:
> *


ok :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 7 2006, 04:28 PM~6522554
> *Britney Spears has filed for divorce from Kevin Federline.....he had to have known his gravy train wasn't gonna last....Loser......and she's a wannabe loser :biggrin:
> *



why dont you start your own "chisme" topic?? that way i dont have to read this crap


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 02:22 PM~6522494
> *WWW.MUSTbeDOINGsomethingRIGHTsinceBiTCHESkeeptalkinABOUTus.org!!
> *


yea, all bent over.....you cacaroches are so hard to get rid of..got to get me that new stuff..kill any cacarochee's by raid


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ay guey!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 03:30 PM~6522572
> *yea, all bent over.....you cacaroches are so hard to get rid of..got to get me that new stuff..kill any cacarochee's by raid
> *



english version please....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 03:30 PM~6522572
> *yea, all bent over.....you cacaroches are so hard to get rid of..got to get me that new stuff..kill any cacarochee's by raid
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Nov 7 2006, 04:28 PM~6522561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 03:19 PM~6522473
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 02:33 PM~6522255
> *ay guey....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 04:30 PM~6522572
> *yea, all bent over.....you cacaroches are so hard to get rid of..got to get me that new stuff..kill any cacarochee's by raid
> *



YOU A ,BITCH MADE , FAKE THUG, HAVE FAT UGLY HOEZ ALL UP AT HIS CRIB (SEEN THAT SHIT ON TV) , SOFT TONE SPEAKING ASS QUEER...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 03:33 PM~6522592
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 03:36 PM~6522617
> *YOU A ,BITCH MADE , FAKE THUG, HAVE FAT UGLY ALL UP AT HIS CRIB (SEEN THAT SHIT ON TV) , SOFT TONE SPEAKING ASS QUEER...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 04:36 PM~6522617
> *YOU A ,BITCH MADE , FAKE THUG, HAVE FAT UGLY ALL UP AT HIS CRIB (SEEN THAT SHIT ON TV) , SOFT TONE SPEAKING ASS QUEER...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 03:36 PM~6522621
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



damn danny...even yo girl is laughin at you....maaaannn.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 04:37 PM~6522635
> *damn danny...even yo girl is laughin at you....maaaannn.....
> *


no respect :nono:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 02:36 PM~6522617
> *YOU A ,BITCH MADE , FAKE THUG, HAVE FAT UGLY ALL UP AT HIS CRIB (SEEN THAT SHIT ON TV) , SOFT TONE SPEAKING ASS QUEER...
> *


fuck you and your fake never was azz :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 04:37 PM~6522635
> *damn danny...even yo girl is laughin at you....maaaannn.....
> *


ITS AIGHT.. SHE BEEN REPLACED. WALLY MY BITCH NOW!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 02:38 PM~6522639
> *fuck you and your fake never was azz :uh:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 03:38 PM~6522639
> *fuck you and your fake never was azz :uh:
> *



dude....isn't it time for your sponge bath at the retirement center.....ya vete!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2006, 03:20 PM~6522476
> *houstongroupies.com
> :tears:  :tears:  :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 04:38 PM~6522640
> *ITS AIGHT..   SHE BEEN REPLACED. WALLY MY BITCH NOW!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 03:37 PM~6522635
> *damn danny...even yo girl is laughin at you....maaaannn.....
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 04:39 PM~6522646
> *dude....isn't it time for your sponge bath at the retirement center.....ya vete!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 03:38 PM~6522640
> *ITS AIGHT..  SHE BEEN REPLACED. WALLY MY BITCH NOW!!!
> 
> 
> *



oooochie wally wally 
oooochie bang bang........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 03:39 PM~6522646
> *dude....isn't it time for your sponge bath at the retirement center.....ya vete!!!
> *


lol you givin that fake a little too much credit.........they dont have retirement centers for kfc cooks.... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 03:38 PM~6522640
> *ITS AIGHT..  SHE BEEN REPLACED. WALLY MY BITCH NOW!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 04:40 PM~6522660
> *:buttkick:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY HEFFA, SHOW SOME RESPECT.. DONT GET BEAT DOWN


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 03:41 PM~6522668
> *:0
> lol you givin that fake a little too much credit.........they dont have retirement centers for kfc cooks.... :0
> *




i'll have a mashed potato bowl to go please....extra cheese.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 03:38 PM~6522638
> *no respect  :nono:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 01:39 PM~6522646
> *dude....isn't it time for your sponge bath at the retirement center.....ya vete!!!
> *


ISN'T TIME FOR AN UP TO DATE PAINT JOB?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 03:41 PM~6522671
> *HEY HEFFA, SHOW SOME RESPECT..  DONT GET BEAT DOWN
> *



lock down....no more out of town trips for yo ass.....haha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 7 2006, 03:43 PM~6522686
> *ISN'T TIME FOR AN UP TO DATE PAINT JOB?
> *



nah...black single stage ain't my style....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 7 2006, 04:43 PM~6522686
> *ISN'T TIME FOR AN UP TO DATE PAINT JOB?
> *


TAN TARAAAAAN!!! AND THE CAPE GOES SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHH!!!! SUPERMAYATE TO THE RESSSSCUUUEEE!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 03:41 PM~6522671
> *HEY HEFFA, SHOW SOME RESPECT..  DONT GET BEAT DOWN
> *


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 03:43 PM~6522687
> *lock down....no more out of town trips for yo ass.....haha
> *


shit i aint the one! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 04:44 PM~6522694
> *nah...black single stage ain't my style....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHO'S STYLE WOULD THAT BE? HMMMMM


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

could you put a little mo rice ..with my beans :uh: ....ole dj serving rice and beans between them 45's...update yo shit mc harmmer don went out long ago :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2006, 04:45 PM~6522703
> *shit i aint the one! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


U CAN'T KEEP UP WITH ME ANYWAY SAD GIRL, OR MOUSIE.. OR WHICH EVER CHOLA,HOOD RAT SOUNDING NAME YOU USE TO BE.. IM PROLLY BETTER OFF!!


















:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 04:47 PM~6522714
> *could you put a little mo rice ..with my beans :uh: ....ole dj serving rice and beans between them 45's...update yo shit mc harmmer don went out long ago :uh:
> *


whatchutalmboutbelbivdevoe?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 03:44 PM~6522695
> *TAN TARAAAAAN!!! AND THE CAPE GOES SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHHHHHHH!!!!  SUPERMAYATE TO THE RESSSSCUUUEEE!!!
> 
> 
> ...












CAAAPTAIIIN....SAAAVE A HOOOOE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 03:47 PM~6522714
> *could you put a little mo rice ..with my beans :uh: ....ole dj serving rice and beans between them 45's...update yo shit mc harmmer don went out long ago :uh:
> *




MAN....SOUNDS DAMN GOOD RIGHT BOUT NOW!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 03:48 PM~6522729
> *U CAN'T KEEP UP WITH ME ANYWAY SAD GIRL, OR MOUSIE.. OR WHICH EVER CHOLA,HOOD RAT SOUNDING NAME YOU USE TO BE..  IM PROLLY BETTER OFF!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, mac2lac, *wally dogg*, sixty8imp


:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 04:55 PM~6522792
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, mac2lac, wally dogg, sixty8imp
> :0
> *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

DJ







you can't put out this, wit tho's weak comebacks, this what you look like :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 04:57 PM~6522807
> *DJ
> 
> 
> ...


true, i'll let the nga burn and piss on it later.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

thanks for the free add......you the biggest hater on layitlow :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 04:58 PM~6522821
> *thanks for the free add......you the biggest hater on layitlow :uh:
> *


how can i be hating? don't give yourself an ego just because you came out on gay ass MTV


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 02:58 PM~6522817
> *true, i'll let the nga burn and piss on it later.
> *


yea you got to sit down to do it ....tell the truth :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 03:57 PM~6522807
> *DJ
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 04:56 PM~6522797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEM AINT DAYTONS..THEM CHINAS WITH ENGINE PAINT!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 04:02 PM~6522849
> *THEM AINT DAYTONS..THEM CHINAS WITH ENGINE PAINT!
> 
> 
> *


LONESTAR JR O QUE.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2006, 03:00 PM~6522830
> *how can i be hating?  don't give yourself an ego just because you came out on gay ass MTV
> *


you 35 and you still make 50 bucks at backyard bithday parties :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 03:02 PM~6522849
> *THEM AINT DAYTONS..THEM CHINAS WITH ENGINE PAINT!
> 
> 
> *


at least they 13's..you ole 14's riding scarydee cat :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 03:01 PM~6522840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so are tho's 24's on a pickup :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 04:23 PM~6522983
> *so are tho's 24's on a pickup :uh:
> *


man why don't you just get me some original recipe......with a side of mashed taters........


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 03:25 PM~6523003
> *man why don't you just get me some original recipe......with a side of mashed taters........
> *


soon as you finish the yard work :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 04:27 PM~6523014
> *soon as you finish the yard work :uh:
> *



trade you for a watermelon....


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 04:27 PM~6523014
> *soon as you finish the yard work :uh:
> *


as soon as you pick my cotton


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

in case you are having trouble with what ole wally is talking about please refer to this.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2006, 04:30 PM~6523043
> *in case you are having trouble with what ole wally is talking about please refer to this.......
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:0 this is your second ride........after them straw-berrrrrrry's...captain save a hoe :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 7 2006, 02:38 PM~6522640
> *ITS AIGHT..  SHE BEEN REPLACED. DJ LATIN MY BITCH NOW!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up htown


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut it dont.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

WUT IT DO


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

lame ass topic


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 7 2006, 12:23 AM~6517957
> *no ... I don't have any ... I'm waiting for some pics from the actual day of the show ... all the pics posted so far were  the day of setup ...
> *


let me know when u get those pics :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2006, 07:55 PM~6524665
> *lame ass topic
> *



there should be a dating topic......to much sausage fest here.... where the fine chicks at :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

What it Dew? how is everyone? Hopefully ok... just dropped in to say hi
much love take care laterz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

It begins....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (*16 Guests* and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:



damn


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2006, 05:03 PM~6522862
> *LONESTAR JR O QUE.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2006, 09:55 PM~6524665
> *lame ass topic
> *


since day one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 09:33 AM~6526749
> *since day one
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Nov 8 2006, 02:19 AM~6526129
> *What it Dew? how is everyone? Hopefully ok... just dropped in to say hi
> much love take care laterz
> *


ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2006, 09:55 PM~6524665
> *lame ass topic
> *


yesssssss :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 09:35 AM~6526760
> *yesssssss :angry:
> *



OK Napoleon


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 09:33 AM~6526749
> *since day one
> *


yesss yessss


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 09:36 AM~6526762
> *OK Napoleon
> *


Noooooooo....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 09:37 AM~6526769
> *Noooooooo....
> *


did monica's pimp ring you up last night?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 08:33 AM~6526749
> *since day one
> *



x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 09:38 AM~6526773
> *did monica's pimp ring you up last night?
> *


nope


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 08:34 AM~6526753
> *ok
> *



just seen mario , said the deuce was at his house.


 


need to get it to the shop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 8 2006, 09:45 AM~6526797
> *just seen mario , said the deuce was at his house.
> 
> need to get it to the shop
> *


IT'S SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 09:46 AM~6526805
> *IT'S SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 09:49 AM~6526823
> *:0
> *




:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 09:49 AM~6526823
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 09:52 AM~6526834
> *que?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 09:54 AM~6526845
> *:cheesy:
> *



cut the lacab...


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 09:55 AM~6526846
> *cut the lacab...
> :0  :0  :0
> *


Maybe I'll cut a Impala or two :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 09:56 AM~6526850
> *Maybe I'll cut a Impala or two :0
> *



si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 09:57 AM~6526859
> *si
> *


simon cobron


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 09:59 AM~6526866
> *simon
> *



orale


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 08:55 AM~6526846
> *cut the lacab...
> :0  :0  :0
> *



shit...he'd cut his arm off first....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 10:10 AM~6526910
> *shit...he'd cut his arm off first....
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 10:10 AM~6526910
> *shit...he'd cut his arm off first....
> *


I may.....  depends on other projects


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 10:12 AM~6526922
> *
> *



si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I've gotta do a 5.7 swap b4 a do any cuttin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 09:14 AM~6526931
> *I've gotta do a 5.7 swap b4 a do any cuttin
> *



balla!!! i need to swap frames on my lac too....fucked it up with my switches....it's reinforced now, but i think i'd be better off changing it.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 7 2006, 10:11 PM~6524751
> *let me know when u get those pics :biggrin:
> *


Here's a couple ... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

car looks good Dena!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cathy said...why the hell is she doing donuts in the parking lot.....

i said...mmmmmmmmmmm donuts.......haha... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 10:32 AM~6527036
> *car looks good Dena!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> cathy said...why the hell is she doing donuts in the parking lot.....
> ...


THANKS!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: fkn fire marshall sent me outside cause I had too much gas ... then it ran out and turned off ... so I made him help push it back up the ramp to get it back in the building :tongue: - Thanks to everyone who helped with that, by the way!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 8 2006, 10:37 AM~6527069
> *THANKS!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao:  :roflmao: fkn fire marshall sent me outside cause I had too much gas ... then it ran out and turned off ... so I made him help push it back up the ramp to get it back in the building :tongue:
> *



BURRITOS?

:dunno: 









j/k


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 10:39 AM~6527080
> *BURRITOS?
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 09:39 AM~6527080
> *BURRITOS?
> 
> :dunno:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 8 2006, 10:37 AM~6527069
> *THANKS!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao:  :roflmao: fkn fire marshall sent me outside cause I had too much gas ... then it ran out and turned off ... so I made him help push it back up the ramp to get it back in the building :tongue: - Thanks to everyone who helped with that, by the way!! :biggrin:
> *


I need to show your ass the digital gas guage trick  Mine always reads a 1/4 for shows :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if the topic is so lame.. then why da hell are all yall here


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2006, 11:13 AM~6527292
> *if the topic is so lame.. then why da hell are all yall here
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2006, 11:13 AM~6527292
> *if the topic is so lame.. then why da hell are all yall here
> *



That post was lame.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 11:15 AM~6527305
> *That post was lame.
> *


x10


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 11:08 AM~6527255
> *I need to show your ass the digital gas guage trick  Mine always reads a 1/4 for shows :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 11:15 AM~6527308
> *x10
> *


AGREE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 10:20 AM~6527352
> *AGREE
> *


where is your homie at today?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 8 2006, 11:23 AM~6527371
> *where is your homie at today?
> *



he is talking about lowriding today. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 8 2006, 09:14 AM~6527300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your face is lame


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2006, 11:25 AM~6527393
> *:uh: that was lame..
> but coming from a white boy i see why
> 
> ...



that was even worse...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 10:25 AM~6527390
> *he is talking about lowriding today.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 11:27 AM~6527402
> *that was even worse...
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looking for daily driver locally only. no more than $2,000 to spend on one. preferably import or minitruck with 4 cyl engine.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 12:03 PM~6527685
> *looking for daily driver locally only.  no more than $2,000 to spend on one.  preferably import or minitruck with 4 cyl engine.
> *


You just missed the Saturn... Step up and buy the Infinity :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 12:14 PM~6527784
> *You just missed the Saturn... Step up and buy the Infinity :cheesy:
> *


oh well, just bought an accord. going to pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2006, 10:08 AM~6527255
> *I need to show your ass the digital gas guage trick  Mine always reads a 1/4 for shows :biggrin:
> *


Or just turn the power to your distributor off so it acts like you are out of gas. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 7 2006, 04:33 PM~6523081
> *:0 this is your second ride........after them straw-berrrrrrry's...captain save a hoe :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



you should have asked wally dogg to sell you his ride....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 09:27 AM~6527402
> *that was even worse...
> 
> 
> ...


can my chair at least be a little shorter


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2006, 01:17 PM~6528250
> *can my chair at least be a little shorter
> *



feet all danglin and stuff... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Check out my homegirl's myspace page and add her!!!

www.myspace.com/mslisa80

and I just found out that she is single and looking!! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 02:09 PM~6528585
> *Check out my homegirl's myspace page and add her!!!
> 
> www.myspace.com/mslisa80
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 01:11 PM~6528600
> *:scrutinize:
> *



sorry, I didn't mean you homeboy....the single guys that are on here still looking!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 12:18 PM~6528260
> *feet all danglin and stuff...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

seriously she's cool and has a great personality!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this topic is lame


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 12:34 PM~6527934
> *<s>oh well, just bought an accord.  going to pick it up</s>  :biggrin:
> *


scratch that, pendejos description over the phone of immaculate i guess meant p.o.s. since the passenger side of the car was crushed. :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:31 PM~6528705
> *this topic is lame
> *


AGREE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:49 PM~6528825
> *scratch that, pendejos description over the phone of immaculate i guess meant p.o.s. since the passenger side of the car was crushed.  :twak:
> *



damn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 02:19 PM~6528651
> *seriously she's cool and has a great personality!!
> *


OK MS. NAVIGATION


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 01:49 PM~6528825
> *scratch that, pendejos description over the phone of immaculate i guess meant p.o.s. since the passenger side of the car was crushed.  :twak:
> *



IMMACULATE WITH YOUR EYES CLOSED..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 02:52 PM~6528846
> *IMMACULATE WITH YOUR EYES CLOSED..... :biggrin:
> *


his eyes closed. i walked up with cash in hand, went around the other side, he goes "it has minor dings" and i did this  "fk that man, you got scrap iron, thanks :uh: "


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:54 PM~6528863
> *his eyes closed.  i walked up with cash in hand, went around the other side, he goes "it has minor dings" and i did this   "fk that man, you got scrap iron, thanks :uh: "
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:55 PM~6528866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was going to give that sonba'beetchie $2500 for a $200 p.o.s. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:58 PM~6528880
> *i was going to give that sonba'beetchie $2500 for a $200 p.o.s.  :angry:
> *



mest up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 01:54 PM~6528863
> *his eyes closed.  i walked up with cash in hand, went around the other side, he goes "it has minor dings" and i did this   "fk that man, you got scrap iron, thanks :uh: "
> *



probably a car from louisiana


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 03:00 PM~6528890
> *probably a car from louisiana
> *


how many black folks you know named "joe english" and speak proper english. thought it was a white guy up until his street slang was being used to describe the car in person. :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 12:09 PM~6528585
> *Check out my homegirl's myspace page and add her!!!
> 
> www.myspace.com/mslisa80
> ...


do she like black guys


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 03:00 PM~6528890
> *probably a car from louisiana
> *



todo apestoso


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:28 PM~6529139
> *I didn't say to post that picture on here :uh:
> 
> anways
> ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 02:25 PM~6529109
> *not sure , but the convict in the back has his eyes on her ass for sure!!!!
> *


I think that was her date/prisoner...whatever...she won $$ for the costume contest though


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:28 PM~6529139
> *I didn't say to post that picture on here :uh:
> 
> anways
> ...



I guess Dems can be happy...


*they won something with nothing!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thats all...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 02:28 PM~6529139
> *I didn't say to post that picture on here :uh:
> 
> anways
> ...



that's the benefits of having sr's library at A&M.......they all ball lickers to me....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:30 PM~6529154
> *I think that was her date/prisoner...whatever...she won $$ for the costume contest though
> *


so did he throw her in the backseat and nightstick that a$$?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 8 2006, 02:29 PM~6529147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:31 PM~6529170
> *the cnn article....
> WE ARE
> :biggrin:
> ...




nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:32 PM~6529174
> *nice
> *


quieres queso con tu vino?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 03:32 PM~6529179
> *quieres queso con tu vino?
> *



nice


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Last night Michael's phone rang while watching the election results and I was like, "it's latin" Michael said, "oh he's just calling to make sure I voted" I busted out laughing....I could just hear latin poll calling.....HAHAHHAHA!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:34 PM~6529188
> *Last night Michael's phone rang while watching the election results and I was like, "it's latin" Michael said, "oh he's just calling to make sure I voted"  I busted out laughing....I could just hear latin poll calling.....HAHAHHAHA!!!
> *


???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So whats the plan now? I mean after the big party.... 

any one know...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 02:34 PM~6529188
> *Last night Michael's phone rang while watching the election results and I was like, "it's latin" Michael said, "oh he's just calling to make sure I voted"  I busted out laughing....I could just hear latin poll calling.....HAHAHHAHA!!!
> *


HEY, VOTING IS A PRIVELEDGE WE GET. WE SHOULD ALL VOTE. :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:35 PM~6529197
> *???
> *



:uh: calling reminding people to vote......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:35 PM~6529204
> *So whats the plan now? I mean after the big party....
> 
> any one know...
> *


what party? new years?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 8 2006, 03:35 PM~6529207
> *HEY, VOTING IS A RIGHT WE GET. WE SHOULD ALL VOTE. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:36 PM~6529208
> *:uh: calling reminding people to vote......
> *


wouldn't know anything about that, only thing i ever voted for were hoochies running for h.s. cheerleading squad.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 8 2006, 02:35 PM~6529204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Democratic Party?!?!? We haven't decided yet....maybe nominate Chet Edwards for President? I'll let you know when I get the "word" :ugh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:36 PM~6529217
> *
> *


Thanks :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:38 PM~6529230
> *The Democratic Party?!?!?  We haven't decided yet....maybe nominate Chet Edwards for President?  I'll let you know when I get the "word" :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *



exactly...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who ran for what anyway?


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:37 PM~6529225
> *wouldn't know anything about that, only thing i ever voted for were hoochies running for h.s. cheerleading squad.
> *



Did poll calling when I worked at a telemarketing company when i was like 20...I want to say I was calling for George W. and Jeb for Governers.....didn't know anything but who their daddy was


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 8 2006, 03:39 PM~6529238
> *who ran for what anyway?
> *


DEEZ NUTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:39 PM~6529250
> *DEEZ NUTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


mmmmnah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 03:39 PM~6529250
> *DEEZ NUTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ownage


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:40 PM~6529257
> *ownage
> *


mmmnahh sorry doesnt work with what i said.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:38 PM~6529235
> *exactly...
> *



It's all down hill now.....probably start a strategy to bring our very young, not even old enough to legally drink but are dying troops home....then make sure the whole mexico fence thing never finishes, continue to provide medical insurance for illegal immigrant children that have no other hopes and go ahead and legalize same sex marriage.........well all that to start with anyways.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:40 PM~6529257
> *ownage
> *


I SAY


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:39 PM~6529250
> *DEEZ NUTZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i'll vote for the candidate that uses DEEEEZZZ NUTZZZ as a slogan for their campaign....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:42 PM~6529268
> *It's all down hill now.....probably start a strategy to bring our very young, not even old enough to legally drink but are dying troops home....then make sure the whole mexico fence thing never finishes, continue to provide medical insurance for illegal immigrant children that have no other hopes and go ahead and legalize same sex marriage.........well all that to start with anyways.
> *



couldnt have said it better myself...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 8 2006, 03:41 PM~6529264
> *mmmnahh sorry doesnt work with what i said.
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Nov 8 2006, 02:43 PM~6529279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was uphill battle, it's not easy being the good guys


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 02:42 PM~6529268
> *It's all down hill now.....probably start a strategy to bring our very young, not even old enough to legally drink but are dying troops home....then make sure the whole mexico fence thing never finishes, continue to provide medical insurance for illegal immigrant children that have no other hopes and go ahead and same sex marriage.........well all that to start with anyways.
> *




WHOA *****......you took that a bit too far.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:42 PM~6529268
> *It's all down hill now.....probably start a strategy to bring our very young, not even old enough to legally drink but are dying troops home....then make sure the whole mexico fence thing never finishes, continue to provide medical insurance for illegal immigrant children that have no other hopes and go ahead and legalize same sex marriage.........well all that to start with anyways.
> *




funny thing is dems voted for the war every single time, voted down 2 proposals to bring home the troops immediately... 

Say one thing for the liberal cooks to digest in the speeches but vote for something else in real life. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:45 PM~6529299
> *funny thing is dems voted for the war every single time, voted down 2 proposals to bring home the troops immediately...
> 
> Say one thing for the liberal cooks to digest in the speeches but vote for something else in real life.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i just heard on the radio that saddam hessseheneheien escaped and made a run for it. :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 02:45 PM~6529295
> *WHOA *****......you took that a bit too far.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dems also consider you rich if you make 30,000 or more a year. so get ready to get stuck again when they let the Bush tax cuts expire.... 

I was paying taxes every year until the tax cuts... bye bye to that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:53 PM~6529377
> *Dems also consider you rich if you make 30,000 or more a year. so get ready to get stuck again when they let the Bush tax cuts expire....
> 
> I was paying taxes every year until the tax cuts... bye bye to that.
> *



shit....in these times you are rich if you can pay your bills and still eat.....fuck bush!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:53 PM~6529377
> *Dems also consider you rich if you make 30,000 or more a year. so get ready to get stuck again when they let the Bush tax cuts expire....
> 
> I was paying taxes every year until the tax cuts... bye bye to that.
> *


no shit, in previous years before bush i was only getting back 300 (if lucky) checks. he stepped in it was 15x that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 03:55 PM~6529391
> *shit....in these times you are rich if you can pay your bills and still eat.....fuck bush!!!!!!
> *


baller :uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:53 PM~6529377
> *Dems also consider you rich if you make 30,000 or more a year. so get ready to get stuck again when they let the Bush tax cuts expire....
> 
> I was paying taxes every year until the tax cuts... bye bye to that.
> *



opposite here....my only safe tax investment are my children.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:56 PM~6529404
> *opposite here....my only safe tax investment are my children.
> *


you get tax breaks for having kids as dependents, right? (don't know that's why i ask)


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

middle class definitely were taxed since the "tax cuts" for the rich were put into place


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 03:55 PM~6529391
> *shit....in these times you are rich if you can pay your bills and still eat.....fuck bush!!!!!!
> *



si, i dont care about bush either, just the conservative values... 

I would of liked the enheritance tax to have been done away with too. What is it 50-60% instead of the hard earned money you accumulated during your life going to your kids, they take it and redistribute it to lazy bums... 
sheer socialism!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:55 PM~6529395
> *no shit, in previous years before bush i was only getting back 300 (if lucky) checks.  he stepped in it was 15x that.
> *



income tax = adopt some kids...... :biggrin: .......i just don't agree with all the fuckers not working and still getting back $5-$6000.....it makes me want to tell my boss...











I QUIT......... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 8 2006, 02:58 PM~6529413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not sure about that one (clueless really) but I think children should inherite their families $$ tax free....that's what i would want for my family anyway


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok Im calm now...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

the sun will come up and set just like it always has no matter who is in power...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 03:02 PM~6529427
> *income tax = adopt some kids...... :biggrin: .......i just don't agree with all the fuckers not working and still getting back $5-$6000.....it makes me want to tell my boss...
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 04:02 PM~6529427
> *income tax = adopt some kids...... :biggrin: .......i just don't agree with all the fuckers not working and still getting back $5-$6000.....it makes me want to tell my boss...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i trip when welfare hoes get g's for working in mcdonalds and having 2+ kids.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:03 PM~6529433
> *Yes sir, big break and some of yourchild care expenses too....and for being married now, I think....
> not sure about that one (clueless really) but I think children should inherite their families $$ tax free....that's what i would want for my family anyway
> *



AGREED!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:04 PM~6529440
> *the sun will come up and set just like it always has no matter who is in power...
> 
> 
> *



Well DADDY'S BOY is still "in power" (technically) :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

one more thing...


this is what open borders gets ya.

thats a "muslim" flag on top of the white house in the guys poster back there.
This was in New York... just great.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 03:06 PM~6529446
> *yeah i trip when welfare hoes get g's for working in mcdonalds and having 2+ kids.
> *



or when they are rolling 2 carts full of groceries...paid for with foodstamps...into their new cadillac with 22's.....bling blinged out......cars worth more than their houses and shit..... :angry: 

and i'm here passing up the ribeye for a lunchable....... :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 04:08 PM~6529461
> *one more thing...
> this is what open borders gets ya.
> 
> ...


that and BANDA/DURANGENSE music :thumbsdown:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:08 PM~6529461
> *one more thing...
> this is what open borders gets ya.
> 
> ...



repost?

I think I remember you postin gthat awhile back....


I wouldn't want OPEN, just not so anti-mexican


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 04:08 PM~6529464
> *or when they are rolling 2 carts full of groceries...paid for with foodstamps...into their new cadillac with 22's.....bling blinged out......cars worth more than their houses and shit..... :angry:
> 
> and i'm here passing up the ribeye for a lunchable....... :angry:  :angry:
> *


true. no se vale.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 04:09 PM~6529471
> *repost?
> 
> I think I remember you postin gthat awhile back....
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 04:09 PM~6529471
> *repost?
> 
> I think I remember you postin gthat awhile back....
> ...



thats true.


I want to go right up to the station and punch some of these talk show host when they start talking about immigration... :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:08 PM~6529461
> *one more thing...
> this is what open borders gets ya.
> 
> ...



mexicans are here to work..."some" muslims here to destroy..... BIG difference.....

i don't hear anyone complaining about how easy it is to come here from Canada....or China....how many mexicans do you know that own a convenience store, nail salon, or dry cleaners?? mexicans nor americans can get the loans that they can from other countries....3rd world countries can apply and receive a loan of $100,000 to start a business...and not pay taxes for 7 yrs....what kind of shit is that??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 04:11 PM~6529487
> *thats true.
> I want to go right up to the station and punch some of these talk show host when they start talking about immigration...  :0  :0
> *


they tend to forget all of the katrinas that crossed the border and don't want to go back.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 04:13 PM~6529494
> *mexicans are here to work..."some" muslims here to destroy..... BIG difference.....
> 
> i don't hear anyone complaining about how easy it is to come here from Canada....or China....how many mexicans do you know that own a convenience store, nail salon, or dry cleaners?? mexicans nor americans can get the loans that they can from other countries....3rd world countries can apply and receive a loan of $100,000 to start a business...and not pay taxes for 7 yrs....what kind of shit is that??
> *



its called a loop hole... 


go to Florida and you will see the same with the Cubans... they get the same deal, because they come from an "oppressed" country.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 03:13 PM~6529496
> *they tend to forget all of the katrinas that crossed the border and don't want to go back.
> *



i would like to go to QUICKIE MART and not hear....hey "my friend" or..."ok boss"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 04:16 PM~6529519
> *i would like to go to QUICKIE MART and not hear....hey "my friend" or..."ok boss"
> *


and walk out ---> :burn: due to odor of no deodorant


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 04:16 PM~6529519
> *i would like to go to QUICKIE MART and not hear....hey "my friend" or..."ok boss"
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:08 PM~6528968
> *???????  WTFUJUSTSAYWILLIS?  I don't speak we'backish  :twak:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 03:15 PM~6529509
> *its called a loop hole...
> go to Florida and you will see the same with the Cubans... they get the same deal, because they come from an "oppressed" country.
> *



the LOOP HOLE....is causing a SHIT HOLE...here in the US.....do you even realize how many americans own land in Mexico.....it's crazy.....they are buying up all the land there right now....and building resorts....huge ass houses and living in them.....what does that tell you....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 04:18 PM~6529537
> *the LOOP HOLE....is causing a SHIT HOLE...here in the US.....do you even realize how many americans own land in Mexico.....it's crazy.....they are buying up all the land there right now....and building resorts....huge ass houses and living in them.....what does that tell you....
> *


there will be another pancho villa uprising soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 04:18 PM~6529537
> *the LOOP HOLE....is causing a SHIT HOLE...here in the US.....do you even realize how many americans own land in Mexico.....it's crazy.....they are buying up all the land there right now....and building resorts....huge ass houses and living in them.....what does that tell you....
> *



:dunno: 

uh deport them? dont know, what?

is this a trick question? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pancho Villa (Aug 12, 2004)

:guns:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ay guey.... 


ya me voy, laters!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:43 PM~6529280
> *couldnt have said it better myself...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:53 PM~6529377
> *Dems also consider you rich if you make 30,000 or more a year. so get ready to get stuck again when they let the Bush tax cuts expire....
> 
> I was paying taxes every year until the tax cuts... bye bye to that.
> *


i cant wait. :biggrin: 


:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:55 PM~6529395
> *no shit, in previous years before bush i was only getting back 300 (if lucky) checks.  he stepped in it was 15x that.
> *


tru dat.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pancho Villa_@Nov 8 2006, 03:28 PM~6529565
> *:guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:59 PM~6529417
> *si, i dont care about bush either, just the conservative values...
> 
> I would of liked the enheritance tax to have been done away with too. What is it 50-60% instead of the hard earned money you accumulated during your life going to your kids, they take it and redistribute it to lazy bums...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pancho Villa_@Nov 8 2006, 03:28 PM~6529565
> *:guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:30 PM~6529155
> *I guess Dems can be happy...
> they won something with nothing!
> 
> ...


there goes my xmas bonus. :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2006, 03:54 PM~6529740
> *there goes my xmas bonus. :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

so the ass kissin begins!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2006, 04:11 PM~6529890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> so the ass kissin begins!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit not me plenty of other folks in here though. he mentioned it today in the meeting too. he aint stupid. i dont do that kinda shit. he calls ppl out on their fake ways. :roflmao: 

im sure we'll still get a bonus though. it might not be as juicy as last years but im not trippin cause i aint greedy. id be happy if i get less than a 1/4 of what i got last year.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2006, 05:28 PM~6530041
> *shit not me plenty of other folks in here though. he mentioned it today in the meeting too. he aint stupid. i dont do that kinda shit. he calls ppl out on their fake ways. :roflmao:
> 
> im sure we'll still get a bonus though. it might not be as juicy as last years but im not trippin cause i aint greedy. id be happy if i get less than a 1/4 of what i got last year.
> *


what kind of bonus is he giving you? :ugh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

My hard earned tax dollars going to people too lazy to work. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 02:09 PM~6529468
> *that and BANDA/DURANGENSE music  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: true that :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2006, 09:13 AM~6527292
> *if the topic is so lame.. then why da hell are all yall here
> *



to check for any lowrider news


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 10:03 AM~6527685
> *looking for daily driver locally only.  no more than $2,000 to spend on one.  preferably import or minitruck with 4 cyl engine.
> *



WHAT HAPPEN TO THE COLORADO?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 8 2006, 12:09 PM~6528585
> *Check out my homegirl's myspace page and add her!!!
> 
> www.myspace.com/mslisa80
> ...



NOT BAD but 1 too many kids for me :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 01:02 PM~6528904
> *once she sees your homosexual video on my myspace page, she'll think twice.  LMFAO!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I saw that vid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2006, 02:08 PM~6529461
> *one more thing...
> this is what open borders gets ya.
> 
> ...



fk them ppl...imma start my own terrorist network and start blowing then ignorant dumbasses up :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

power moves!! new daily!!

pic i took somewhere in missisippi, i think.. on way home from tennessee with the merchandise!! lt1,leather,100k miles, runs like champ.. scored on ebay for $5500.. man said "was really hoping for 6k".. i told em after i got title and keys in hand.. "ha, i woulda went up to $6500" link to ebay description


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ALMOST FORGOT.. IN SOME HICK TOWN IN MISSIPPPI.. THIS FOOL IN A DODGE AVENGER.. CAME AT ME WANTING TO RACE.. RODE MY BUMPER FOR WHILE.. I WASNT EVEN GONNA TRY TO RACE THE *****.. SO HE GOT MAD AND WHIPPED PAST ME.. GUESS HIS MASSIVE FWD V6 ENGINE, GOT AWAY FROM HIM.. CAUSE THE ***** PULLED A DALE EARNART RIGHT INTO A CONGRETE BARRIER WALL.. SMASHED UP WHOLE SIDE OF HIS CAR.. I DROVE BY EM AND ROLLED WINDOW DOWN AND SAID "HA BITCH.. IMPRESSIVE DRIVING SKILLZ YOU GOT THERE"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 07:50 AM~6533836
> *ALMOST FORGOT..  IN SOME HICK TOWN IN MISSIPPPI..  THIS FOOL IN A DODGE AVENGER..  CAME AT ME WANTING TO RACE.. RODE MY BUMPER FOR WHILE..  I WASNT EVEN GONNA TRY TO RACE THE *****..  SO HE GOT MAD AND WHIPPED PAST ME..  GUESS HIS MASSIVE FWD V6 ENGINE, GOT AWAY FROM HIM..  CAUSE THE ***** PULLED A DALE EARNART RIGHT INTO A CONGRETE BARRIER WALL.. SMASHED UP WHOLE SIDE OF HIS CAR..  I DROVE BY EM AND ROLLED WINDOW DOWN AND SAID "HA BITCH.. IMPRESSIVE DRIVING SKILLZ YOU GOT THERE"
> *



bs...



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 07:51 AM~6533843
> *bs...
> pics?
> *


WWW.FKyouDONTbelieveMEthenBITCH.JPG


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SIC.. PM A ******.. NEED TO TALK PAINT FOR NEW DAILY!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

OH, AND I'M SORRY TO BREAK NEWS TO YA'LL WHO WERE INTERESTED..BUT..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 07:51 AM~6533843
> *bs...
> pics?
> *


AGREE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2006, 08:18 PM~6531183
> *My hard earned tax dollars going to people too lazy to work.  :angry:
> *


AGREE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 8 2006, 11:14 PM~6532287
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO THE COLORADO?
> *


I drive 90+ miles for work during weekdays, got another mazda b2200 last night for daily work transportation.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 08:09 AM~6533869
> *OH, AND I'M SORRY TO BREAK NEWS TO YA'LL  WHO WERE INTERESTED..BUT..
> 
> 
> ...


did a chino or a paisa buy that?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 08:21 AM~6533885
> *I drive 90+ miles for work during weekdays, got another mazda b2200 last night for daily work transportation.
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Nov 8 2006, 03:08 PM~6529464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember hearing Bush saying the big tax cuts for the "upper" class was specifically designed to get business owners to invest in their employees and hire new employees so basically cut unemployement rates in the long run.....That one year (working for a very well off oilman) We didn't get anything "extra" our h.r. dept. announced the company would no longer pay half our health insurance BUT the owner's unemployed daughter got a new Suburban while her husband got a new 4door chevy Dually.....both were written off as "company vehicles" :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ownage


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 07:36 AM~6533925
> *ownage
> *



it's just cereal......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 9 2006, 08:38 AM~6533932
> *it's just cereal......
> 
> *



in the end, si...

but I want my kids to end up with the real stuff "Fruit Loops" not the bagged generic kind "Fruity Rounds" or something.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 07:21 AM~6533885
> *I drive 90+ miles for work during weekdays, got another mazda b2200 last night for daily work transportation.
> 
> 
> ...



chingada madre

are you building a parking garage anytime soon.....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 07:42 AM~6533944
> *in the end, si...
> 
> but I want my kids to end up with the real stuff "Fruit Loops" not the bagged generic kind "Fruity Rounds" or something.
> ...



Very true, I want the same.....


On a different note, we drove through KFC after the [name dispute] show and I told Michael "Now ain't THAT a Bitch"!!!!!! Michael said, "I guess only in Houston" :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2006, 08:45 AM~6533951
> *chingada madre
> 
> are you building a parking garage anytime soon.....
> *


Once i move off 290/bw-8, i'm going to park all of them at the park & ride parking lot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 9 2006, 08:46 AM~6533960
> *Very true, I want the same.....
> On a different note, we drove through KFC after the [name dispute] show and I told Michael "Now ain't THAT a Bitch"!!!!!!  Michael said, "I guess only in Houston" :biggrin:
> 
> ...


they got to hustle mayne. HUSTLETOWN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 08:48 AM~6533968
> *Once i move off 290/bw-8, i'm going to park all of them at the park & ride parking lot
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 06:09 AM~6533869
> *OH, AND I'M SORRY TO BREAK NEWS TO YA'LL  WHO WERE INTERESTED..BUT..
> 
> 
> ...


sold your silver surfer too huh


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 03:25 AM~6533631
> *power moves!!  new daily!!
> 
> pic i took somewhere in missisippi, i think.. on way home from tennessee with the merchandise!!    lt1,leather,100k miles, runs like champ..  scored on ebay for $5500..  man said "was really hoping for 6k"..  i told em after i got title and keys in hand..  "ha, i woulda went up to $6500"  link to ebay description
> ...


there is this dude down here with a convertible 67 impala wanting to trade for a 96 impala......the 67 is clean...it was at the magnificos show....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 09:15 AM~6534070
> *there is this dude down here with a convertible 67 impala wanting to trade for a 96 impala......the 67 is clean...it was at the magnificos show....
> *


i'd keep the '96 ss.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Darkness....

\/\/\/ :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 08:16 AM~6534072
> *i'd keep the '96 ss.
> *



isn't it an ss clone? a caprice with ss emblems? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 09:27 AM~6534099
> *isn't it an ss clone? a caprice with ss emblems? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i was thinking the same thing. didn't real ss impalas come in solid colors w/o chrome trimming?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they stopped making "real ss" impalas in 64.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2006, 09:30 AM~6534105
> *they stopped making "real ss" impalas in 64.
> *


i have to disagree, it was '65. from then on the ss impalas looked like crap.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 9 2006, 08:22 AM~6533888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from what i know of.. SS was really just an appearance package applied to a caprice.. no real performance changes made, unless you count the 2" drop from lower spindles. and shifters were on floor instead of column. 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:29 AM~6534102
> *i was thinking the same thing.  didn't real ss impalas come in solid colors w/o chrome trimming?
> *


94's came in all back.. no chrome trin..except around windows. 

95-96 also were available in dark cherry red, and dark green/gray metallic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 09:36 AM~6534119
> *
> from what i know of.. SS was really just an appearance package applied to a caprice.. no real performance changes made, unless you count the 2" drop from lower spindles.    and shifters were on floor instead of column.
> 94's came in all back..  no chrome trin..except around windows.
> ...


bullshit, you forgot the lt1 that came in the ss compared to the caprice stock v-8.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

$5,500 for a caprice is kind of steep. i would have given less than 2 g's.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:38 AM~6534130
> *bullshit, you forgot the lt1 that came in the ss compared to the caprice stock v-8.
> *


MY STOCK V8 IS AN LT1.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 09:43 AM~6534150
> *MY STOCK V8 IS AN LT1.
> 
> 
> *


still a caprice *SS*. LOL

rare find only seen one in a text message i got yesterday. :scrutinize: 

as long as you are happy, that is what counts.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

check this out, clone ss and only 4 g's + local

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/230504044.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

kind of steep but a real SS

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/214094138.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:44 AM~6534153
> *still a caprice SS.  LOL
> 
> rare find only seen one in a text message i got yesterday.  :scrutinize:
> ...


THINK IM GONNA PUT FENDER SCRIPS THAT SAY..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 09:49 AM~6534168
> *THINK IM GONNA PUT FENDER SCRIPS THAT SAY..
> 
> 
> ...


1st one.

KrazyToyz mira ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6534174


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:46 AM~6534160
> *check this out, clone ss and only 4 g's + local
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/230504044.html
> *


its pre-95.. pointy c-pilar. also has boo boo 91 caprice door mirrors. .. so fk that car.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 08:48 AM~6534167
> *kind of steep but a real SS
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/214094138.html
> *



waaay to steep, they have recently droped in value even though they are still collector cars


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 08:53 AM~6534190
> *its pre-95..  pointy c-pilar.  so fk that.
> *


i'm gonna buy a caprice wagon and put a fleetwood front clip and all the trim pieces and call it a capricillac...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 09:53 AM~6534190
> *its pre-95..  pointy c-pilar.  so fk that.
> *


a lot cleaner tho'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2006, 09:55 AM~6534194
> *waaay to steep, they have recently droped in value even though they are still collector cars
> *


true, due to mass production of them. i'll stick to my '86 GN :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 08:55 AM~6534197
> *a lot cleaner tho'
> *



it's aight though.......his money........let him buy a caprice if he want's to.....might as well lift it too while you are at it!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 09:57 AM~6534202
> *it's aight though.......his money........let him buy a caprice if he want's to.....might as well lift it too while you are at it!!!
> *


that's why i said as long as he's happy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Nov 9 2006, 09:55 AM~6534196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you aint seen mine yet.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:56 AM~6534201
> *true, due to mass production of them.  i'll stick to my '86 GN  :biggrin:
> *



thought they were limited production... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 07:52 AM~6534179
> *1st one.
> 
> KrazyToyz mira ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6534174
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

vin check comes back as... 


VIN: 1G1BL52P7T
Year: 1996
Make: Chevrolet
Model: *Caprice Classic Impala SS*
Style/Body: Sedan 4 Door
Engine: 5.7L V8 SFI
Country of Assembly: United States 


 


were all the 94-96 impala ss' made the same thing?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 10:01 AM~6534219
> *vin check comes back as...
> VIN:  1G1BL52P7T
> Year: 1996
> ...


i know.. i did a vin check before i placed bid..it came back with that also.. and title i am looking at as i type.. says "make:chevy model: CIS (as in caprice impala ss)..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 08:42 AM~6533944
> *in the end, si...
> 
> but I want my kids to end up with the real stuff "Fruit Loops" not the bagged generic kind "Fruity Rounds" or something.
> ...













> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:29 AM~6534102
> *i was thinking the same thing.  didn't real ss impalas come in solid colors w/o chrome trimming?
> *


Im gonna put 93-96 Impala stocks on my 95 bigbody fleetwood and call it a "Fleetwood SS"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 08:56 AM~6534201
> *true, due to mass production of them.  i'll stick to my '86 GN  :biggrin:
> *



y el DEUCE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speaking of title..


can one of you fools hook me up with a temerary paper plate? ride'n real durty right now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:07 AM~6534239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm going to do the same to my b2200 mazda and call it MAZPALA SS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2006, 10:08 AM~6534243
> *y el DEUCE?
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:07 AM~6534239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ewww.. also, put some cadi logo on c-pilar.. and on rear fender put "fleetwood ss".. that'd be gangsta!!

 


seriously!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 10:09 AM~6534247
> *speaking of title..
> can one of you fools hook me up with a temerary paper plate?  ride'n real durty right now.
> *



thought they dont do those anymore. cause of fools asking these type of questions. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:10 AM~6534254
> *SOLD!!!!!!!
> *



why did you sell it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 10:10 AM~6534260
> *thought they dont do those anymore. cause of fools asking these type of questions.  :biggrin:
> *


who u calling fool *****??

:twak: 


fk it, guess i'll go register car..and give in and pay taxes to "da man".

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 10:11 AM~6534264
> *who u calling fool *****??
> 
> :twak:
> ...













:angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:09 AM~6534251
> *i'm going to do the same to my b2200 mazda and call it MAZPALA SS
> *


LMFAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I know where a 96ss is with 90k miles and a blown head for $2500obo i was gonna grab it after the 1st of the year.... Lt1's are a dime a dozen. All gm rwd cars 94-96 have them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 10:12 AM~6534268
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lets get it started!! ohhh ohhh oh ohhh.. hammer...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 10:10 AM~6534255
> *ewww..  also, put some cadi logo on c-pilar.. and on rear fender put "fleetwood ss".. that'd be gangsta!!
> 
> 
> ...


Its already been done.... the car i saw was the same color as my 95 too.... As for the 96 wagon it has been done with a cadillac clip too!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:12 AM~6534269
> *LMFAO!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I know where a 96ss is with 90k miles and a blown head for $2500obo i was gonna grab it after the 1st of the year.... Lt1's are a dime a dozen. All gm rwd cars 94-96 have them
> *



were they still making many of those?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 09:59 AM~6534210
> *thought they were limited production...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:nono: 

compare these figures to the '86 gn which was about a little over 5,000 units and '87 gn's which were a little over 20,000 units










in the long run, the '94 ss will carry more value due to low production #'s


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 10:11 AM~6534263
> *why did you sell it?
> *


make room for another '62 if all goes well.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:10 AM~6534254
> *SOLD!!!!!!!
> *



why was i not informed , thought it was a keeper....


oh an holla at me about them issues might be goin outta town the weekend so i can see wsup by then......


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 10:14 AM~6534283
> *were they still making many of those?
> *


Only every cop car, taxi, roadmaster, roadmaster wagon, caprice wagon, and big body fleetwood.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

random post


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:16 AM~6534290
> *make room for another '62 if all goes well.
> *


 :angry: 

that muffugah better not have a roof!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:15 AM~6534286
> *:nono:
> 
> compare these figures to the '86 gn which was about a little over 5,000 units and '87 gn's which were a little over 20,000 units
> ...



so in 3 years they made 69000?

I guess not too limited.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:17 AM~6534297
> *Only every cop car, taxi, roadmaster, roadmaster wagon, caprice wagon, and big body fleetwood.....
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2006, 10:16 AM~6534291
> *why was i not informed , thought it was a keeper....
> oh an holla at me about them issues might be goin outta town the weekend so i can see wsup by then......
> *


someone put dibs on the '62 the first day i posted it. can't break an agreement.  

orale will call you in a few. hopefully both the '73 & '82 t'bird will go also soon.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 9 2006, 10:14 AM~6534283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk value.. i dont like the 90-94 c-pilars or door mirrors.. even the treal 94 ss that have the filler piece looks like shyt if you ask me. glad they redid body in 95


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 10:22 AM~6534317
> *:uh:        were you locked up in the 90's or something?
> fk value.. i dont like the 90-94 c-pilars or door mirrors.. even the  treal 94 ss that have the filler piece looks like shyt if you ask me.  glad they redid body in 95
> *


a real SS had 2 doors and wasn't on a 4 DOOR SEDAN body. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, by da way.. 

for sale!

90-96 caprice chrome grill!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:23 AM~6534323
> *a real SS had 2 doors and wasn't on a 4 DOOR SEDAN body.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:23 AM~6534323
> *a real SS had 2 doors and wasn't on a 4 DOOR SEDAN body.  :biggrin:
> *


then it'd be ok for me to slap SS badge on my 68 "2 door' fastback??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 09:25 AM~6534335
> *then it'd be ok for me to slap SS badge on my 68 "2 door' fastback??
> 
> 
> *





uuuuummmm.....how bout......NO....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 10:22 AM~6534317
> *:uh:        were you locked up in the 90's or something?
> fk value.. i dont like the 90-94 c-pilars or door mirrors.. even the  treal 94 ss that have the filler piece looks like shyt if you ask me.  glad they redid body in 95
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 10:25 AM~6534335
> *then it'd be ok for me to slap SS badge on my 68 "2 door' fastback??
> 
> 
> *


no, then you'd have an ELLIE SS special.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:31 AM~6534383
> *no, then you'd have an ELLIE SS special.
> *


and about 75% of all these other foos up in here

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:31 AM~6534383
> *no, then you'd have an ELLIE SS special.
> *



my homeboy has an 86 cutlass for sale....euro clip....$1200....if anyone interested i'll take pics and post them....if not....don't bother me.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 10:34 AM~6534397
> *my homeboy has an 86 cutlass for sale....euro clip....$1200....if anyone interested i'll take pics and post them....if not....don't bother me.... :biggrin:
> *


good luck, tons of Christmas window shoppers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The newest Impala's are sooo generic, they look like ALLL other GM/Chevy cars. I can barely tell the difference at a glance between the Impala and Malibu, and the Maxx has lot of styling cues that carry over across all three including the cobalt (modern cavalier). 
Monte









Impala









Malibu









Cobalt










Alll I can say is guacala....nothing stands out from one car to the next. Kinda like all the new pontiacs have the bugs bunny teeth grills.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

LameItLow car sales :thumbsdown: anybody wanna buy a 98 Infinity I30? uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:44 AM~6534432
> *LameItLow car sales :thumbsdown: anybody wanna buy a 98 Infinity I30? uffin:  :cheesy:
> *


no..


but i primo wanted me to ask u price to do a 20" booty kit for his grand marquis. 


i know i know.. but he insists.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:44 AM~6534432
> *LameItLow car sales :thumbsdown: anybody wanna buy a 98 Infinity I30? uffin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 10:46 AM~6534440
> *no..
> but i primo wanted me to ask u price to do a 20" booty kit for his grand marquis.
> i know i know..  but he insists.
> *


he has his own kit and wheel or he needs the whole shabang?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 09:46 AM~6534440
> *no..
> but i primo wanted me to ask u price to do a 20" booty kit for his grand marquis.
> i know i know..  but he insists.
> *


 :thumbsdown: waste of a good kit...... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:47 AM~6534443
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Don’t hate on the Infinity. It’s a nice car... I inherited it, not my style so it must go!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:48 AM~6534449
> *he has his own kit and wheel or he needs the whole shabang?
> *


all he has is the wheel, with dent in it..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2006, 10:43 AM~6534429
> *The newest Impala's are sooo generic, they look like ALLL other GM/Chevy cars.  I can barely tell the difference at a glance between the Impala and Malibu, and the Maxx has lot of styling cues that carry over across all three including the cobalt (modern cavalier).
> Monte
> 
> ...



true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2006, 05:25 PM~6530551
> *what kind of bonus is he giving you?  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

but...i wont keep my hopes up that i'll get as much as i did last year.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:50 AM~6534465
> *Don’t hate on the Infinity. It’s a nice car... I inherited it, not my style so it must go!
> *


not the car, talmbout lameitlow sales. hard to sell anything on this site when you get the run around and in the end they say they don't want it, once it is sold then they cry.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:50 AM~6534465
> *Don’t hate on the Infinity. It’s a nice car... I inherited it, not my style so it must go!
> *


put booty kit on that with swangas..and bet you get top $ in 5th ward.. or hirem clark..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 10:52 AM~6534476
> *put booty kit on that with swangas..and bet you get top $ in 5th ward.. or  hirem clark..
> 
> 
> *


it will end up slamming into a taco stand. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 09:52 AM~6534476
> *put booty kit on that with swangas..and bet you get top $ in 5th ward.. or  hirem clark..
> 
> 
> *



or stolen by a tow truck :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 9 2006, 10:52 AM~6534475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ No!! LoL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 10:54 AM~6534489
> *or stolen by a tow truck :uh:
> *


SEE ALSO: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6534481


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:52 AM~6534481
> *it will end up slamming into a taco stand.  LOL
> *


LoLololol!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:54 AM~6534494
> *Agree......
> Uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........ No!! LoL!!!
> *


you dont have to like it, you'll get 3 times what its worth.. its about the hustle.namean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 10:54 AM~6534494
> *Agree......
> *


What's worse is when they say they have the cash, but are undecided. What kind of bullshit is that. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:59 AM~6534520
> *What's worse is when they say they have the cash, but are undecided.  What kind of bullshit is that.  :thumbsdown:
> *



or ask you to hold it till friday.....i'll put somethin on it....and come get it later....fucking layaway....haha....i think slim tripped out when i told him i wanted the rims....called him back within 30 min. and said....i'm on my way to h-town.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 9 2006, 10:58 AM~6534515
> *you dont have to like it, you'll get 3 times what its worth..  its about the hustle.namean
> *


Its not that, i dont wanna die selling it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 11:00 AM~6534529
> *or ask you to hold it till friday.....i'll put somethin on it....and come get it later....fucking layaway....haha....i think slim tripped out when i told him i wanted the rims....called him back within 30 min. and said....i'm on my way to h-town.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 11:00 AM~6534530
> *Its not that, i dont wanna die selling it
> *


u aint gonna die fool.. lone star aint a thug.. he just wants something with swangas and a booty kit..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:59 AM~6534520
> *What's worse is when they say they have the cash, but are undecided.  What kind of bullshit is that.  :thumbsdown:
> *


Get at me tomorrow to set up a time Sat :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 11:07 AM~6534570
> *Get at me tomorrow to set up a time Sat :cheesy:
> *


have to be saturday around 3pm. el homie is already telling me to move it.  :biggrin: 

would have moved it if this homie would have taken the '73 caprice which he already bought out of the shop. now he says he don't want it and wants me to re-sell it to give him what he paid for it. i was like "wtf?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 11:09 AM~6534580
> *have to be saturday around 3pm.  el homie is already telling me to move it.    :biggrin:
> 
> would have moved it if this homie would have taken the '73 caprice which he already bought out of the shop.  now he says he don't want it and wants me to re-sell it to give him what he paid for it.  i was like "wtf?"
> *


Oh Knooooooooowwwwwww........!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 11:16 AM~6534627
> *Oh Knooooooooowwwwwww........!!!
> *


if it wasn't blocking his fishing boat, he wouldn't of had a problem.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ninja gaiden


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Who will take KING OF THE STREETS?.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 9 2006, 11:23 AM~6534675
> *
> 
> Who will take KING OF THE STREETS?.........
> *


DEEZNUTZ!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:24 AM~6534684
> *DEEZNUTZ!!!!!!!
> *


good luck :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 9 2006, 11:25 AM~6534689
> *good luck :0
> *


:cheesy: 

I got two hoppers i'll take out there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:25 AM~6534692
> *:cheesy:
> *


where is ur homie at? did he finally get ran off?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 9 2006, 11:26 AM~6534697
> *where is ur homie at? did he finally get ran off?
> *


he's in the retirement recreation room warming up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:29 AM~6534719
> *he's in the retirement recreation room warming up
> *


rofl


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

take your pic krazytoyz, there's some new hoppers on the block


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:31 AM~6534734
> *take your pic krazytoyz, there's some new hoppers on the block
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some competition right thurr


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:29 AM~6534719
> *he's in the retirement recreation room warming up
> *



I'M READY TO GIVE HIM HIS DAILY DOSE OF CHINGA TU MADRE... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 10:48 AM~6534853
> *I'M READY TO GIVE HIM HIS DAILY DOSE OF CHINGA TU MADRE... :biggrin:
> *


nice......... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 9 2006, 11:51 AM~6534864
> *nice......... :biggrin:
> *


AGREE


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:31 AM~6534734
> *take your pic krazytoyz, there's some new hoppers on the block
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=297713&st=220# lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 9 2006, 11:56 AM~6534897
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=297713&st=220# lol
> *


i got a headache replying to that no-sh!t talking guy. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 10:58 AM~6534912
> *i got a headache replying to that no-sh!t talking guy.  :thumbsdown:
> *


THAT DUDE HAD NO COMEBACKS....KEPT SAYIN THE SAME SHIT... :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 11:06 AM~6534967
> *THAT DUDE HAD NO COMEBACKS....KEPT SAYIN THE SAME SHIT... :uh:
> *


he was a moron


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 12:43 PM~6535194
> *ok
> *


que?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

OK THIS IS THE OFFICIAL ROLL-CALL


Who is going

Who is hopping

Who is b.b.qing?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

EVERYBODY ELSE SELLS SHIT HERE. WHY CANT I?
2004 PORSCHE BOXTER SEATS
BLACK LEATHER\HEATED\ELECTRIC SLIDERS.
SELLING ON EBAY FOR $3K. MAKE AN OFFER.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 9 2006, 12:46 PM~6535212
> *
> 
> 
> ...




las bolas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 9 2006, 12:46 PM~6535215
> *EVERYBODY ELSE SELLS SHIT HERE.  WHY CANT I?
> 2004 PORSCHE BOXTER SEATS
> BLACK LEATHER\HEATED\ELECTRIC SLIDERS.
> ...


are they stolen? how much for that rug?


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 12:46 PM~6535219
> *las bolas
> *


 hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 9 2006, 11:46 AM~6535215
> *EVERYBODY ELSE SELLS SHIT HERE.  WHY CANT I?
> 2004 PORSCHE BOXTER SEATS
> BLACK LEATHER\HEATED\ELECTRIC SLIDERS.
> ...



does it come with the custom trash bag covers?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 01:06 PM~6535337
> *does it come with the custom trash bag covers?
> *



those are super sweeeeet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 01:07 PM~6535342
> *those are super sweeeeet.
> *


wouldn't mind having them also. $0.01 starting bid


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 9 2006, 10:46 AM~6535215
> *EVERYBODY ELSE SELLS SHIT HERE.  WHY CANT I?
> 2004 PORSCHE BOXTER SEATS
> BLACK LEATHER\HEATED\ELECTRIC SLIDERS.
> ...


how much for the plastic container... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 12:09 PM~6535364
> *wouldn't mind having them also.  $0.01 starting bid
> *


i'll give you $0.15....but it has to come with the twist tie...... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 12:26 PM~6535454
> *i'll give you $0.15....but it has to come with the twist tie...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2006, 01:21 PM~6535438
> *how much for the plastic container... :biggrin:
> *


damn, i wanted that :angry:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

I might let Houston be graced with my prescence this Sat.

BTW, 5bills for both the seats. Retrofit to my 911.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Nov 9 2006, 12:40 PM~6535498
> *I might let Houston be graced with my prescence this Sat.
> 
> BTW, 5bills for both the seats. Retrofit to my 911.
> *



hook me up with the custom bags man..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Nov 9 2006, 01:40 PM~6535498
> *I might let Houston be graced with my prescence this Sat.
> 
> BTW, 5bills for both the seats. Retrofit to my 911.
> *


what are you coming in town for?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 11:42 AM~6535509
> *hook me  up with the custom bags man..... :biggrin:
> *


wuz up Mike..when the next party,event ,etc.. in Bryan..so some of us HLC brothers can take a trip up there??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2006, 12:54 PM~6535596
> *wuz up Mike..when the next party,event ,etc.. in Bryan..so some of us HLC brothers can take a trip up there??
> *


not much goin on right now homie.....but i'm sure we could put somethin together if ya'll wanna come out.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 12:54 PM~6535274
> *are they stolen?  how much for that rug?
> *


He said they'er *Heated*!! :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Nov 9 2006, 12:40 PM~6535498
> *I might let Houston be graced with my prescence this Sat.
> 
> BTW, 5bills for both the seats. Retrofit to my 911.
> *


SORRY. PAID MORE THAN THAT FOR THEM.


AND THEYRE NOT STOLEN. WHOEVER GETS THEM GETS THE TRASH BAG COVERS, RUG, AND THE PLASTIC CONTAINER. CALL IN THE NEXT 30 MINUTES, AND GET A 2 LITER BOTTLE OF JARRITTOS PINA.....FREE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 9 2006, 02:00 PM~6535644
> *He said they'er Heated!! :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 9 2006, 12:02 PM~6535654
> *SORRY.  PAID MORE THAN THAT FOR THEM.
> AND THEYRE NOT STOLEN.  WHOEVER GETS THEM GETS THE TRASH BAG COVERS, RUG, AND THE PLASTIC CONTAINER.  CALL IN THE NEXT 30 MINUTES, AND GET A 2 LITER BOTTLE OF JARRITTOS PINA.....FREE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 9 2006, 01:02 PM~6535654
> *SORRY.  PAID MORE THAN THAT FOR THEM.
> AND THEYRE NOT STOLEN.  WHOEVER GETS THEM GETS THE TRASH BAG COVERS, RUG, AND THE PLASTIC CONTAINER.  CALL IN THE NEXT 30 MINUTES, AND GET A 2 LITER BOTTLE OF JARRITTOS PINA.....FREE!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 9 2006, 01:02 PM~6535654
> *SORRY.  PAID MORE THAN THAT FOR THEM.
> AND THEYRE NOT STOLEN.  WHOEVER GETS THEM GETS THE TRASH BAG COVERS, RUG, AND THE PLASTIC CONTAINER.  CALL IN THE NEXT 30 MINUTES, AND GET A 2 LITER BOTTLE OF JARRITTOS PINA.....FREE!
> *



ay buey...my favorite... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 12:00 PM~6535643
> *not much goin on right now homie.....but i'm sure we could put somethin together if ya'll wanna come out.... :biggrin:
> *


when does that drive thru light park open for the holidays??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up ladies and gentlemen


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2006, 01:05 PM~6535683
> *when does that drive thru light park open for the holidays??
> *


I THINK AFTER THANKSGIVING....I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN I HEAR SOMETHING....LAST YR, JOHN, DARKNESS, MIKE, AND BLOCC CAME DOWN....THEY WERE LIKE LIL KIDS....HAHA....THEY GRUBBED ON TAMALES AT MY HOUSE.....AMA HOOKED IT UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2006, 01:05 PM~6535683
> *when does that drive thru light park open for the holidays??
> *



http://www.santas-wonderland.com/home.html

We were trippen on the guys that came last year...figured they were looking around and saying, "Wow, look at all the TREES" :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 02:13 PM~6535715
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 01:16 PM~6535739
> *I THINK AFTER THANKSGIVING....I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN I HEAR SOMETHING....LAST YR, JOHN, DARKNESS, MIKE, AND BLOCC CAME DOWN....THEY WERE LIKE LIL KIDS....HAHA....THEY GRUBBED ON TAMALES AT MY HOUSE.....AMA HOOKED IT UP!!!! :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah, when you introduced them i remember you saying , "Cathy you remember JOhn this is MIke, Mike and Mike"


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Nov 9 2006, 01:13 PM~6535712
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT? CHOO NO LIKEY JARRITTOS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it's a repost but....

*New Policy for Latino Employees must take effect immediately! 

Several visitors to our office have brought to our attention that our Spanish-speaking employees commonly use offensive language. Such behavior, in addition to violating firm practices, is highly unprofessional, offensive both to visitors and employees, and will not be tolerated. We have decided to implement a series of rules in our office and would expect them to be applied. 

It is expected that ALL employees immediately adhere to these rules: 

1 - Phrases like "cabrón", "ah, chingado", " como chingas", and other such expressions will not be used for emphasis, no matter how heated the discussion may get. 

2 - Non-important matters should not be addressed as "pendejadas". 

3 - You will not say "la cagó" when someone makes a mistake, or "ya cago el palo" if you see someone being reprimanded. All forms and derivatives of the word "cagar" are inappropriate in our environment. 

4 - Lack of determination will not be referred to as "falta de huevos", nor will a person with lack of initiative be referred to as "pendejo" or "mandilón". 

5 - No Manager or Supervisor, under any circumstances, will be referred to as "hijo de la chingada" or "ese cabrón". 

6 - When a proposal is presented, the term "estas son babosadas" must not be used. 

7 - Unusual or creative brainstorming meetings will not be referred to as "pinche chingaderas". 

8- Do not say " como jode" if a person is persistent, or "se jodió" if somebody is going through a difficult situation. Furthermore, you must not say "puta madre", or "esto ya valió madre" when matters become complicated in your line of work. 

9 - When asking someone to leave you alone, you should not say "vete a la chingada cabron" 

10- Do not substitute "¿Que Chingados quieres?" for "May I help you?" 

11- When leaving the office, using the term "me voy a la chingada" is not proper. 

12- When any office equipment fails, it must be reported as "it broke down", not as "esta chingadera valió madre". 

13- Last but not least, after reading this memo, please do not say "me voy a limpiar el culo con esto". Just keep it clean and file properly. 

GRACIAS, 
EL PINCHE HUMAN RESOURCES DEPARTMENT *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 12:16 PM~6535739
> *I THINK AFTER THANKSGIVING....I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN I HEAR SOMETHING....LAST YR, JOHN, DARKNESS, MIKE, AND BLOCC CAME DOWN....THEY WERE LIKE LIL KIDS....HAHA....THEY GRUBBED ON TAMALES AT MY HOUSE.....AMA HOOKED IT UP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


them hoes where off da chain like maynnneeee!!1


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 02:24 PM~6535799
> *ok
> *


si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

new flat screen....

































:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2006, 01:23 PM~6535787
> *them hoes where off da chain like maynnneeee!!1
> *


I KNOW HUH...YOU STARTED TALKING SPANISH AND SHIT....HAHA...YA'LL FOOLS TORE SOME DAMN TAMALES UP....THIS YR I'LL TRY TO GET MY AMA TO HOOK IT UP AGAIN.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 02:31 PM~6535845
> *new flat screen....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 01:38 PM~6535860
> *I KNOW HUH...YOU STARTED TALKING SPANISH AND SHIT....HAHA...YA'LL FOOLS TORE SOME DAMN TAMALES UP....THIS YR I'LL TRY TO GET MY AMA TO HOOK IT UP AGAIN.... :biggrin:
> *



she's not making them this year


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 9 2006, 02:55 PM~6535950
> *she's not making them this year
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 02:01 PM~6535985
> *ok
> *



:uh: :0  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 12:38 PM~6535860
> *I KNOW HUH...YOU STARTED TALKING SPANISH AND SHIT....HAHA...YA'LL FOOLS TORE SOME DAMN TAMALES UP....THIS YR I'LL TRY TO GET MY AMA TO HOOK IT UP AGAIN.... :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me

how much shipped to 77075


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

DAMN TAMALES, MMMM GOT TO GET SOME NOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn, this topic made me laugh. LMFAO! "PRISON STYLE" LMFAO!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=295143&st=0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 9 2006, 01:55 PM~6535950
> *she's not making them this year
> *



HELLO MA....
YOU AREN'T MAKING TAMALES THIS YR?
I DON'T KNOW MIJO....
SHIT YOU CAN MAKE EM AT MY HOUSE.... :biggrin: 
I'LL LET YOU KNOW...I MIGHT MAKE SOME... :biggrin: 



I'M MAKING MENUDO RIGHT NOW... :0 :0 
YOU BETTER LEAVE ME SOME.... :biggrin: 
OF COURSE MIJO.... :biggrin: 

IT'S ON CAT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 03:17 PM~6536070
> *Damn, this topic made me laugh.  LMFAO!  "PRISON STYLE"  LMFAO!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=295143&st=0
> *




Gangsta!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 03:22 PM~6536103
> *Gangsta!!!!
> *


1st time i see dani get hardcore on LAYITLOW. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2006, 02:13 PM~6536048
> *sounds good to me
> 
> how much shipped to 77075
> *



99.95..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 03:25 PM~6536126
> *1st time i see dani get hardcore on LAYITLOW.  LOL
> *



AGREED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey juan, this vato just hit me up and told me he sold his boat, motorcycle and cadillac for 6 g's and said "come on now, i want that grand national, all what i have left is to sell my wife." i said "how much?" he said "WHAT????" LMFAO!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 03:31 PM~6536154
> *hey juan, this vato just hit me up and told me he sold his boat, motorcycle and cadillac for 6 g's and said "come on now, i want that grand national, all what i have left is to sell my wife."  i said "how much?"  he said "WHAT????"  LMFAO!!!
> *




:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Nov 9 2006, 03:35 PM~6536173
> *:uh:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 02:31 PM~6536154
> *hey juan, this vato just hit me up and told me he sold his boat, motorcycle and cadillac for 6 g's and said "come on now, i want that grand national, all what i have left is to sell my wife."  i said "how much?"  he said "WHAT????"  LMFAO!!!
> *



is she reinforced? any rust?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2006, 03:37 PM~6536187
> *is she reinforced? any rust?
> *


I first have to see if she passes O.S.H.A. weight limits


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 02:38 PM~6536197
> *I first have to see if she passes O.S.H.A. weight limits
> *



word, if so post pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2006, 03:39 PM~6536207
> *word, if so post pics
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2006, 03:39 PM~6536207
> *word, if so post pics
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 02:31 PM~6536154
> *hey juan, this vato just hit me up and told me he sold his boat, motorcycle and cadillac for 6 g's and said "come on now, i want that grand national, all what i have left is to sell my wife."  i said "how much?"  he said "WHAT????"  LMFAO!!!
> *



EVER BEEN LIFTED? CHECK FOR HAIL DAMAGE OR LOOSE PAN SYNDROME.... :biggrin: ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mac2lac, BIG_GUERO, vandalized318, KRAZYTOYZ, sixty8imp


BOY GET YO ASS BACK TO CLASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2006, 01:31 PM~6535845
> *new flat screen....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Nov 9 2006, 02:35 PM~6536173
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 01:31 PM~6536154
> *hey juan, this vato just hit me up and told me he sold his boat, motorcycle and cadillac for 6 g's and said "come on now, i want that grand national, all what i have left is to sell my wife."  i said "how much?"  he said "WHAT????"  LMFAO!!!
> *



Is that the guy from out of town or from here?  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 9 2006, 04:30 PM~6536473
> *Is that the guy from out of town or from here?   :biggrin:
> *


from here.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 02:31 PM~6536154
> *hey juan, this vato just hit me up and told me he sold his boat, motorcycle and cadillac for 6 g's and said "come on now, i want that grand national, all what i have left is to sell my wife."  i said "how much?"  he said "WHAT????"  LMFAO!!!
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 06:48 AM~6533968
> *Once i move off 290/bw-8, i'm going to park all of them at the park & ride parking lot
> *



my side of town


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what time the park is going to start


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

liv4lacs do u know the guy from your club his screen name is individuals94texas from the san antonio chapter. is he good peoples to deal with am going to buy four sets of zeniths.but am going to order 2 sets to start first.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 9 2006, 07:36 PM~6538150
> *liv4lacs do u know the guy from your club his screen name is individuals94texas from the san antonio chapter. is he good peoples to deal with am going to buy four sets of zeniths.but am going to order 2 sets to start first.
> *



how much shipped?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 9 2006, 06:36 PM~6538150
> *liv4lacs do u know the guy from your club his screen name is individuals94texas from the san antonio chapter. is he good peoples to deal with am going to buy four sets of zeniths.but am going to order 2 sets to start first.
> *


i think he moved to california


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

thats johnny....hes coo he did move to cali :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

you could talk to franky also .... hes in sananto also.... he individualstxryder


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 9 2006, 12:46 PM~6535215
> *EVERYBODY ELSE SELLS SHIT HERE.  WHY CANT I?
> 2004 PORSCHE BOXTER SEATS
> BLACK LEATHER\HEATED\ELECTRIC SLIDERS.
> ...



how much for that vid of you and ant bustin styrofoam over each others faces ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 9 2006, 06:01 PM~6537903
> *what time the park is going to start
> *


yeah, what time at dillars parking lot sat, and what time at the park sun??? :uh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 9 2006, 08:04 PM~6538605
> *yeah, what time at dillars parking lot sat, and what time at the park sun??? :uh:
> *


ill be at the park, im walking there


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

ANY BODY HAS A 4 CYLINDER MOTOR 4 SALE


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanx 4 the info guys is kind of hard to just let money go like that.if it was like 600.bucks i wouldnt be making a big deal but when u talking about more than 3000. is diff


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 9 2006, 09:04 PM~6538605
> *yeah, what time at dillars parking lot sat, and what time at the park sun??? :uh:
> *


park around 2:30


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 9 2006, 08:53 PM~6538546
> *how much for that vid of you and ant bustin styrofoam over each others faces ? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats free!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 9 2006, 08:53 PM~6538546
> *how much for that vid of you and ant bustin styrofoam over each others faces ? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YDeZI8UbhQ
THERE YOU GO. SFW. DONT WORRY. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

FOR PRE REG FORMS EMAIL ME [email protected]



WE HAVE A HUGE SHOW NEW ADD ON IS TRAE ABN .....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Moenin H-town! who ever knows the contact for the toy drive carshow on Dec.3, have them contact me soon. Thanx!
[email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 10 2006, 08:17 AM~6540622
> *Moenin H-town! who ever knows the contact for the toy drive carshow on Dec.3, have them contact me soon. Thanx!
> [email protected]
> *


thought i already gave it to you?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 06:22 AM~6540632
> *thought i already gave it to you?
> *


Got it......e-mails are slow this morning.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 06:42 AM~6540674
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2006, 09:00 AM~6540751
> *:uh:
> *


AGREE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

friday, payday :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2006, 09:12 AM~6540792
> *friday, payday  :biggrin:
> *


AGREE :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 09:15 AM~6540809
> *AGREE  :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 09:32 AM~6540866
> *:uh:
> *


que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 09:36 AM~6540871
> *que?
> *



de que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 09:38 AM~6540878
> *de que?
> *


que que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 09:46 AM~6540909
> *que que?
> *



o que?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

meh


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

seh


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 10:13 AM~6541027
> *ok
> *


damn 36d!! FTW!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MissouriCityCruisers+Nov 10 2006, 03:38 AM~6540355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought u rich.. man like yourself shouldnt worry about small things like a paycheck from "da man"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 10:26 AM~6541122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 10:28 AM~6541130
> *si
> *


Jesus, I struck palito :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know place i can go get hood ornament shaved off and welded, cheap? and i dont mean yank it off and slap bondo over hole either.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 10:36 AM~6541166
> *anybody know place i can go get hood ornament shaved off and welded, cheap?  and i dont mean yank it off and slap bondo over hole either.
> *


you taking the rolls royce hood ornament off your caprice?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 09:36 AM~6541166
> *anybody know place i can go get hood ornament shaved off and welded, cheap?  and i dont mean yank it off and slap bondo over hole either.
> *


150 not painted.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 10 2006, 10:39 AM~6541178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$100 and i'll let you keep the hood ornament..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 10:46 AM~6541208
> *$100 and i'll let you keep the hood ornament..
> *


Take it to *Slo-Latin's Shop & Storage* for estimate.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 08:36 AM~6541166
> *anybody know place i can go get hood ornament shaved off and welded, cheap?  and i dont mean yank it off and slap bondo over hole either.
> *


75.. unpainted.. but primered


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 09:48 AM~6541223
> *Take it to Slo-Latin's Shop & Storage for estimate.
> *



if i do the bodywork I will gurantee 100% perfect straight body work on that shaved pannel. FLAWLESS no ifs about it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2006, 10:48 AM~6541231
> *75.. unpainted.. but primered
> *


DAMN! COMPETITION!!!  

We'll feed you food from Jack in the box down the road, DOLLAR MENU ONLY!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2006, 10:48 AM~6541231
> *75.. unpainted.. but primered
> *


blk man with a welder? 

i dunno.. 

:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what emblem are you trying to shave... which car...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 08:51 AM~6541248
> *blk man with a welder?
> 
> i dunno..
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2006, 10:53 AM~6541257
> *what emblem are you trying to shave... which car...
> *


emblem on DEEEEZZZZZ NUTTTTZZZZ


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2006, 10:54 AM~6541261
> *:uh:
> *


AND BITCH.. IF YOU'D HAVE PAYED ATTENTION OTHER DAY.. TOLD YOU TO PM ME.. NEED TO TALK PAINT FOR NEW DAILY I GOT.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 08:54 AM~6541263
> *emblem  on DEEEEZZZZZ NUTTTTZZZZ
> *


 :uh: :uh: naw....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 10:54 AM~6541263
> *emblem  on DEEEEZZZZZ NUTTTTZZZZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 08:55 AM~6541274
> *AND BITCH.. IF YOU'D HAVE PAYED ATTENTION OTHER DAY.. SO TO PM ME..  NEED TO TALK PAINT FOR NEW DAILY I GOT.
> *


bitch.. im not about to go read all 10 pages of bullshit yall talk about.. fuck that..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2006, 10:57 AM~6541283
> *bitch.. im not about to go read all 10 pages of bullshit yall talk about.. fuck that..
> *


THEN U MISSED THE NEWS... 











bought!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2006, 09:27 AM~6534098
> *Darkness....
> 
> \/\/\/  :happysad:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Nov 10 2006, 08:59 AM~6541303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2006, 11:08 AM~6541358
> *wow....
> 
> ok
> *


FK YOU THEN CHOCOLATE BUNNY :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 10 2006, 11:16 AM~6541417
> *http://pixelgirlshop.com/item_images/552_soap_bunny_full2.jpg[img]
> [/b][/quote]
> el no workie*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 10:18 AM~6541430
> *el no workie
> *


it workie now...pero the joke is lame now....my stupid internet at work blocks me from viewing pages sometimes....I couldnt go back and edit it at first, but now I can. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2006, 12:25 AM~6539847
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YDeZI8UbhQ
> THERE YOU GO.  SFW.  DONT WORRY. :biggrin:
> *


WATCH MY DAMN VIDEO. :angry:/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2006, 12:41 PM~6541828
> *WATCH MY DAMN VIDEO. :angry:/\/\/\/\/\
> *


Nah worksafe?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 11:26 AM~6542106
> *Nah worksafe?
> *


it is


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2006, 11:41 AM~6541828
> *WATCH MY DAMN VIDEO. :angry:/\/\/\/\/\
> *


Ummm more like listen cause I cant SEE sh!t....And my work PC got no speakers....I'll have to check it out at home. I hope its not just another Jackass.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im soo glad its friday!!

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 10 2006, 02:23 PM~6542366
> *im soo glad its friday!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 10 2006, 02:23 PM~6542366
> *im soo glad its friday!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


KO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

*GO DYNAMO! *


:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 10 2006, 01:23 PM~6542366
> *im soo glad its friday!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



i used to be glad on friday's.....but shit....just got paid and already broke....hate this shit!!!!!.......any dealers out there taking applications.....


will travel..... <<--- remember latin?? :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2006, 02:21 PM~6536098
> *HELLO MA....
> YOU AREN'T MAKING TAMALES THIS YR?
> I DON'T KNOW MIJO....
> ...



:uh: YOU ARE SUCH A MOMMA'S BOY (WELL, GRANDMA'S BOY ANYWAYS)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ownage


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 03:00 PM~6542553
> *ownage
> *


groupie thing was funnier though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 03:02 PM~6542555
> *groupie thing was funnier though.
> *



houstongroupies.com?

:0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, mac2lac



zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

what it do?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 02:00 PM~6542553
> *ownage
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


no tamales or menudo for you country boy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 10 2006, 03:18 PM~6542648
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> no tamales or menudo for you country boy!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 10 2006, 01:53 PM~6542529
> *i used to be glad on friday's.....but shit....just got paid and already broke....hate this shit!!!!!.......any dealers out there taking applications.....
> will travel..... <<--- remember latin?? :biggrin:
> *


well i didnt even get paid today. i have to wait until wed.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 10 2006, 01:57 PM~6542541
> *:uh: YOU ARE SUCH A MOMMA'S BOY (WELL, GRANDMA'S BOY ANYWAYS)
> *




it's all good....your ass will be grubbin right along with me and the kids :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 10 2006, 03:26 PM~6542697
> *well i didnt even get paid today. i have to wait until wed.
> *


the way they pay you sucks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, what's the foken deal. Two topics were made about Dani's tiddies in off topic and both get deleted. Who is el Capitan of L.I.L. Sucka must think he'll get some punaney for doing that crap. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 03:37 PM~6542768
> *
> *


It's an off topic thang, you wouldn't understand :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 03:38 PM~6542774
> *It's an off topic thang, you wouldn't understand  :twak:
> *



it was for the hny pay thing you just hit add reply before i did... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 03:37 PM~6542767
> *Ok, what's the foken deal.  Two topics were made about Dani's tiddies in off topic and both get deleted.  Who is el Capitan of L.I.L.  Sucka must think he'll get some punaney for doing that crap.  :thumbsdown:
> *



link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 03:39 PM~6542785
> *it was for the hny pay thing you just hit add reply before i did...  :uh:
> *


que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 03:42 PM~6542798
> *:dunno:
> *


getting paid on the 1st and 15th of the month sucks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 10 2006, 03:47 PM~6542822
> *
> 
> ok
> *


check your email mayne.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 02:37 PM~6542767
> *Ok, what's the foken deal.  Two topics were made about Dani's tiddies in off topic and both get deleted.  Who is el Capitan of L.I.L.  Sucka must think he'll get some punaney for doing that crap.  :thumbsdown:
> *



somebody's got some pull......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 10 2006, 03:57 PM~6542848
> *somebody's got some pull......
> *


or getting titi pix. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 03:56 PM~6542844
> *check your email mayne.
> *



ya


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 02:35 PM~6542751
> *the way they pay you sucks.
> *


no it doesnt.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 02:37 PM~6542767
> *Ok, what's the foken deal.  Two topics were made about Dani's tiddies in off topic and both get deleted.  Who is el Capitan of L.I.L.  Sucka must think he'll get some punaney for doing that crap.  :thumbsdown:
> *


ask dani.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 10 2006, 04:17 PM~6542996
> *ask dani.
> *



x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 10 2006, 03:26 PM~6542697
> *well i didnt even get paid today. i have to wait until wed.
> *


i got a couple of fat checks this week...

think 20's for new daily..

and few other goodies..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 10 2006, 02:18 PM~6542648
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> no tamales or menudo for you country boy!!! :biggrin:
> *


mmm you quiero unos tacos de tripitas o un desayuno de barbacoa y lengua. Un poco de sesos con salsita! Aye que sabrosura!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2006, 02:46 PM~6542817
> *getting paid on the 1st and 15th of the month sucks.
> *


thats my pay schedule...


what if you brought that topic in here? would this get deleted???? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dunno why ya'll bitch'n.. thought ya'll dudes rich. with ya'll expensive lows and everything..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

New Policy for Latino Employees must take effect immediately!

Several visitors to our office have brought to our attention that our Spanish-speaking employees commonly use offensive language. Such behavior, in addition to violating firm practices, is highly unprofessional, offensive both to visitors and employees, and will not be tolerated. We have decided to implement a series of rules in our office and would expect them to be applied.


It is expected that ALL employees immediately adhere to these rules:

1 - Phrases like "cabrón", "ah, chingado", " como chingas", and other such expressions will not be used for emphasis, no matter how heated the discussion may get.

2 - Non-important matters should not be addressed as "pendejadas".

3 - You will not say "la cagó" when someone makes a mistake, or "ya cago el palo" if you see someone being reprimanded. All forms and derivatives of the word "cagar" are inappropriate in our environment.

4 - Lack of determination will not be referred to as "falta de huevos", nor will a person with lack of initiative be referred to as "pendejo" or "mandilón".

5 - No Manager or Supervisor, under any circumstances, will be referred to as "hijo de la chingada" or "ese cabrón".

6 - When a proposal is presented, the term "estas son babosadas" must not be used.

7 - Unusual or creative brainstorming meetings will not be referred to as "pinche chingaderas".

8- Do not say "como jode" if a person is persistent, or "se jodió" if somebody is going through a difficult situation. Furthermore, you must not say "puta madre", or "esto ya valió madre" when matters become complicated in your line of work.

9 - When asking someone to leave you alone, you should not say "vete a la chingada cabron"

10- Do not substitute "¿Que Chingados quieres?" for "May I help you?"

11- When leaving the office, using the term "me voy a la chingada" is not proper.

12- When any office equipment fails, it must be reported as "it broke down", not as "esta chingadera valió madre".

13- Last but not least, after reading this memo, please do not say "me voy a limpiar el culo con esto". Just keep it clean and file properly.

GRACIAS,
EL PINCHE HUMAN RESOURCES


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 03:53 PM~6543169
> *dunno why ya'll bitch'n..  thought ya'll dudes rich.  with ya'll expensive lows and everything..
> *


oohh hahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cual low?? I aint rich...sh!t I got $15 in the bank from now til the 15th and thats for feeding Black Betty so she can keep taking me to work.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 10 2006, 04:53 PM~6543171
> *New Policy for Latino Employees must take effect immediately!
> 
> Several visitors to our office have brought to our attention that our Spanish-speaking employees commonly use offensive language. Such behavior, in addition to violating firm practices, is highly unprofessional, offensive both to visitors and employees, and will not be tolerated. We have decided to implement a series of rules in our office and would expect them to be applied.
> ...



repost


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 03:56 PM~6543191
> *repost
> *


My bad...I dont stay on here long enough to see ALL the posts....and I just saw that off of MYSPACE and thought I'd share.  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 03:43 PM~6543113
> *i got a couple of fat checks this week...
> 
> think 20's for new daily..
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 10 2006, 05:00 PM~6543219
> *
> *


come with me tomorrow nite, imma hit up the butt naked.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 04:07 PM~6543245
> *come with me tomorrow nite, imma hit up the butt naked.
> *


tomorrow night i might not be in houston.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 10 2006, 05:43 PM~6543557
> *tomorrow night i might not be in houston.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 10 2006, 08:22 AM~6541091
> *
> thought u rich..  man like yourself shouldnt worry about small things like a paycheck from "da man"
> *


aint nothin rich about me. im about every penny.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup ****** last chance. Suburban is in a football pot for Thanksgiving day. $100.00 a square. theres only about 13 squares left. let me know.
pay-out is
1st qtr. forward=$300.00 reverse=$100.00
2nd qtr. forward=$500.00 reverse=$100.00
3rd qtr. forward=$300.00 reverse=$100.00
4th qtr. forward="SUBURBAN" reverse=$100.00
so there it is fellas the rest is up to yall. 
for more info hit me up at 713-303-5056


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*whoring by.... :biggrin: *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 10 2006, 07:43 PM~6544435
> *Sup ****** last chance. Suburban is in a football pot for Thanksgiving day. $100.00 a square. theres only about 13 squares left. let me know.
> pay-out is
> 1st  qtr. forward=$300.00        reverse=$100.00
> ...



SO YOU ARE LETTING YOUR SUBURBAN GO FOR $8500??? THAT'S PRETTY CHEAP.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WAKE UP!!!!! Where is everyone?? I know I aint the ONLY one at work!! :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

mexicans dont work on weekends everybody knows that j/k bro


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 11 2006, 11:02 AM~6547298
> *WAKE UP!!!!! Where is everyone?? I know I aint the ONLY one at work!! :angry:
> *


Im stackin paper as well..and tomorrow...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up goofy whats new in houston is any events going down this weekend


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 11 2006, 11:16 AM~6547346
> *was up goofy whats new in houston is any events going down this weekend
> *


jus kickin it at the park....sunday......next sunday carshow at Emilanos in pasadena


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

deam i shouldnt had takeing off the rims of my car.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

no more vato zone?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Nov 11 2006, 06:16 PM~6549001
> *no more vato zone?
> *


never was.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

it was better than nothing...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2006, 11:32 AM~6552315
> *it was better than nothing...
> *


well we got the park..later today...and the Pasadena mall parking lot starting next Saturday night...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Nov 12 2006, 12:22 PM~6552279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

getting ready








hitting the road








nothing but dry land :uh: 








more








dropping off










and then we helped Ken find a diamond in the rough :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

also want to thank the homie for snoring all the way home, cause he kept me awake driving back :uh: .....he knows who he is :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :wave: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 12 2006, 04:00 PM~6553526
> *also want to thank the homie for snoring all the way home, cause he kept me awake driving back :uh: .....he knows who he is :cheesy:
> *


that sorry mofo slept about 27 hrs out of the 35 or 36 thanks alot bud :uh:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 12 2006, 12:36 PM~6552332
> *well we got the park..later today...and the Pasadena mall parking lot starting next Saturday night...
> *


im there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Nov 12 2006, 04:00 PM~6553526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


humm ... mike again


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2006, 06:57 PM~6554197
> *lol.. mike
> 
> humm ... mike again
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 12 2006, 07:24 PM~6554682
> *:biggrin:
> *


normally in the one whos sleep


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im so glad everyone in the world wants to be our friends... :biggrin: 

http://www.washtimes.com/national/20061113-121539-3317r.htm

*China Sub Stalks US Fleet...*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

QUE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

another one... :biggrin: 

*Iran TV broadcasts 'US ship spy plane footage'*

http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/11/11/0...6.9ddls4rg.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Dynamo are fast workers: one year, one title* :biggrin: 


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4329861.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone go to the mall saturday evening?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

was there anything going on yesterday... I could of sworn something was posted but I couldnt quite remember... :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 13 2006, 08:53 AM~6557138
> *was there anything going on yesterday... I could of sworn something was posted but I couldnt quite remember...  :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Don't really know, was busy all weekend.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

how'd the park go yesterday>>?? any pics?? wanted to go, but meskins be broke these days.... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 10:21 AM~6557372
> *how'd the park go yesterday>>?? any pics?? wanted to go, but meskins be broke these days.... :angry:
> *


next time some rims are for sale, make sure your homies specify "fake chrome falling off the rims" :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 10:45 AM~6557448
> *next time some rims are for sale, make sure your homies specify "fake chrome falling off the rims"  :uh:
> *



:0 :0

PICS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 13 2006, 10:50 AM~6557468
> *:0  :0
> 
> PICS?
> *


wasn't even worth the time, $, or travelling for them friday night. did end up buying 4 tires for the colorado though :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 12 2006, 11:22 AM~6552279
> *never was.....
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i went to the park.. maybe hand full of rides.. houston stylez... chosen few.. rollerz only..
boiler with his cutlass hopper.. hittin back bumper... slim was out there...hypnotized showed up...firme... ham ....
and i think dats all


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2006, 11:06 AM~6557561
> *i went to the park.. maybe hand full of rides.. houston stylez... chosen few.. rollerz only..
> boiler with his cutlass hopper.. hittin back bumper... slim was out there...hypnotized showed up...firme... ham ....
> and i think dats all
> *


pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 13 2006, 07:35 AM~6557102
> *Dynamo are fast workers: one year, one title  :biggrin:
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4329861.html
> 
> ...


it was an awesome game! im so glad i went! the fans were out there strong! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 11:08 AM~6557574
> *it was an awesome game! im so glad i went! the fans were out there strong! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



MY OLDER BROTHER WAS OUT THERE TOO... he's a revoltoso...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 10:06 AM~6557568
> *pics?
> *


pics of the pic?






































:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 12 2006, 01:22 PM~6552279
> *never was.....
> *


went there a few times, it was a good gathering spot.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 13 2006, 11:12 AM~6557594
> *pics of the pic?
> :cheesy:
> *


AGREE.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 09:45 AM~6557448
> *next time some rims are for sale, make sure your homies specify "fake chrome falling off the rims"  :uh:
> *



shit what can you expect for $200???......he didn't tell me either....i was wondering why they were so cheap.....thanks for checking them out, saved me the trip... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 11:21 AM~6557638
> *shit what can you expect for $200???......he didn't tell me either....i was wondering why they were so cheap.....thanks for checking them out, saved me the trip...  :biggrin:
> *


no problem, took me an hour & 1/2 to get back home since the mazda i recently bought was way off alignment and didn't want to risk wrecking on the freeway. spent around 800 this weekend on new *BIG* tires, shocks, alignment, tune up/oil change, etc..

true, it was strange how he wanted 200 for them rims. he asked "so i guess you don't want the rims?" 

:twak: 

can't even flip that shit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 13 2006, 10:11 AM~6557588
> *MY OLDER BROTHER WAS OUT THERE TOO...  he's a revoltoso...
> *


  

it was almost like a home game with so many dynamo fans up there. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 11:36 AM~6557722
> *
> 
> it was almost like a home game with so many dynamo fans up there. :biggrin:
> *


where was the game at? did you go? my bad, i just read you went.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 10:23 AM~6557651
> *no problem, took me an hour & 1/2 to get back home since the mazda i recently bought was way off alignment and didn't want to risk wrecking on the freeway.  spent around 800 this weekend on new BIG tires, shocks, alignment, tune up/oil change, etc..
> 
> true, it was strange how he wanted 200 for them rims.  he asked "so i guess you don't want the rims?"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you should have offered him $50 and tell him the rest you are taxing him for gas and stress....haha :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 11:36 AM~6557722
> *
> 
> it was almost like a home game with so many dynamo fans up there. :biggrin:
> *



SI


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 11:37 AM~6557731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you should have offered him $50 and tell him the rest you are taxing him for gas and stress....haha :biggrin:
> *


not even worth $50.00


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 10:38 AM~6557741
> *not even worth $50.00
> *


 :0 

sorry bout that homie......at least you got the hookup on some tires.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 11:39 AM~6557751
> *:0
> 
> sorry bout that homie......at least you got the hookup on some tires.....
> *


It's all cool, I'll be hitting him up for more NTB tires. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 11:08 AM~6557574
> *it was an awesome game! im so glad i went! the fans were out there strong! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 I bet you had a blast!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 11:45 AM~6557796
> *:uh:
> *


it's gone man. got chopped for scrap.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 11:47 AM~6557820
> *it's gone man.  got chopped for scrap.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 11:49 AM~6557833
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


if it was at my casa there wouldn't be any problem. his house = my problem. oh well, you had time to take the car, can't keep the homeboy pissed due to me leaving a car on his property which i said i'd leave for a week.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 10:37 AM~6557727
> *where was the game at?  did you go?  my bad, i just read you went.
> *


up north in irving tx. i didnt get home until 1 this morning.  but it was lots of fun! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 11:52 AM~6557859
> *if it was at my casa there wouldn't be any problem.  his house = my problem.  oh well, you had time to take the car, can't keep the homeboy pissed due to me leaving a car on his property which i said i'd leave for a week.
> *


You told me Saturday from day one!!! Then on sat you tell me sunday!! Then its gone just like that???? If i knew it had to be gone i would have been there the same day you told me about the deal to pick it up. Sorry I smell bull but whatever lets you sleep at night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 11:59 AM~6557897
> *You told me Saturday from day one!!! Then on sat you tell me sunday!! Then its gone just like that???? If i knew it had to be gone i would have been there the same day you told me about the deal to pick it up. Sorry I smell bull but whatever lets you sleep at night.
> *


You calling me a liar? You got issues? I really don't give a fuck man. You got issues, we can meet and talk about them.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 13 2006, 10:46 AM~6557808
> * I bet you had a blast!! :thumbsup:
> *


we did girl. it was so much fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:01 PM~6557912
> *You calling me a liar?  You got issues?  I really don't give a fuck man.  You got issues, we can meet and talk about them.
> *


I don’t have time for games and neither do you right??? Fuck it!!! Only issues I have is how have ppl helping me move cars around getting trailers ready and adjusting there schedules to help me and its all for nothing.... waste of my time and theirs! Im not calling you anything, not even really mad... Just a bit upset b/c of all the effort wasted! I dont plan on burning bridges with you. Just look at it from my point of view. Im done with this subjuct. no need to put our biz on LameItLow. It wasnt ment to be so chage it to the game and move on....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

drama


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 12:14 PM~6557997
> *drama
> *



x 100


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 12:14 PM~6557997
> *drama
> *


No, Bidnezzz!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 12:14 PM~6557995
> *I don’t have time for games and neither do you right??? Fuck it!!! Only issues I have is how have ppl helping me move cars around getting trailers ready and adjusting there schedules to help me and its all for nothing.... waste of my time and theirs! Im not calling you anything, not even really mad... Just a bit upset b/c of all the effort wasted! I dont plan on burning bridges with you. Just look at it from my point of view. Im done with this subjuct. no need to put our biz on LameItLow. It wasnt ment to be so chage it to the game and move on....
> *


TRUE. could have gotten you a wrecker and paid 1/2.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 11:17 AM~6558014
> *TRUE.  could have gotten you a wrecker and paid 1/2.
> *



i know of a 66 impala for sale....$2500......will deliver for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 12:23 PM~6558060
> *i know of a 66 impala for sale....$2500......will deliver for the right price  :biggrin:
> *


don't need another project. getting the b2200 finished and picking up another '62 that is almost finished in the resto area.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:17 PM~6558014
> *TRUE.  could have gotten you a wrecker and paid 1/2.
> *


Dont worry about it. I was under the impression sat pick up was coo' I didnt know it had to be moved on tuesday of last week. If i did that bicth would have been moved to a asphalt plant in baytown till sat  like i said charge it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 12:25 PM~6558078
> *Dont worry about it. I was under the impression sat pick up was coo' I didnt know it had to be moved on tuesday of last week. If i did that bicth would have been moved to a asphalt plant in baytown till sat  like i said charge it.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 11:47 AM~6557820
> *it's gone man.  got chopped for scrap.
> *


Pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 12:29 PM~6558121
> *Pics?
> *


this nga. let me swing by conroe and look for it. tell your homeboy in califas to stop whining if that's who you were going to flip it to. I'll keep a lookout for another impala if i run across one.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 11:29 AM~6558121
> *Pics?
> *



made the frame and wheels with it 











:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

as a matter of fact, i know where there's a gold edition '62 sitting next to a '64 station wagon :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ARE THESE RIMS WITH BOO BOO CHROME , 14" REVERSED? IF SO.. I'LL BUY 1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 12:35 PM~6558180
> *ARE THESE RIMS WITH BOO BOO CHROME , 14" REVERSED? IF SO.. I'LL BUY 1
> *


nah, p.o.s. 18" rims


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 12:33 PM~6558161
> *made the frame and wheels with it
> 
> 
> ...



sweet..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 11:35 AM~6558177
> *as a matter of fact, i know where there's a gold edition '62 sitting next to a '64 station wagon  :0
> *



pics?? price?? had a 63 wagon...but had to sell it....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 12:38 PM~6558196
> *pics?? price?? had a 63 wagon...but had to sell it....
> *


HE WON'T SELL THEM. ALREADY TRIED.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:32 PM~6558152
> *this nga.  let me swing by conroe and look for it.  tell your homeboy in califas to stop whining if that's who you were going to flip it to.  I'll keep a lookout for another impala if i run across one.
> *


   I wasnt planin to flip it! My girl and a I were going to build it with her son...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 12:42 PM~6558215
> *   I wasnt planin to flip it! My girl and a I were going to build it with her son...
> *


cool


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 11:35 AM~6558180
> *ARE THESE RIMS WITH BOO BOO CHROME , 14" REVERSED? IF SO.. I'LL BUY 1
> *



does it have to hold air?? haha....

should have a few in like a week or so....fair condition...i'll let you know on the price as soon i get them in hand homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el shortdog is selling two sets of chinas. one set of 4 w/new tires, k.o.'s & spinners but one rim is a rusty on a few spokes. other set was the black spokes that were on lorenzo's black regal.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:42 PM~6558218
> *cool
> *


member my girl was buyin it :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 12:50 PM~6558276
> *member my girl was buyin it :cheesy:
> *


true, mine bought me a b2200 to use for work transportation. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 12:44 PM~6558228
> *does it have to hold air?? haha....
> 
> should have a few in like a week or so....fair condition...i'll let you know on the price as soon i get them in hand homie..... :biggrin:
> *


ACTUALLY NO..IT DONT HAVE TO HOLD AIR.. I CAN PUT A TUBE AND USE AS A SPARE. 

$20.. DELIVERED..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 11:50 AM~6558273
> *el shortdog is selling two sets of chinas.  one set of 4 w/new tires, k.o.'s & spinners but one rim is a rusty on a few spokes.  other set was the black spokes that were on lorenzo's black regal.
> *



pm sent


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 12:01 PM~6558359
> *ACTUALLY NO..IT DONT HAVE TO HOLD AIR..  I CAN PUT A TUBE AND USE AS A SPARE.
> 
> $20.. DELIVERED..
> *



***** $20 wouldn't get me halfway there.....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 10:35 AM~6558177
> *as a matter of fact, i know where there's a gold edition '62 sitting next to a '64 station wagon  :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 01:02 PM~6558371
> ****** $20 wouldn't get me halfway there.....
> *


OK.. $20 + LEAVE WIFEY AT HOME..AND I'LL LINE YOU UP SOME QUALITY AZZ WHEN YOU GET HERE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 13 2006, 01:02 PM~6558373
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

it's an impala museum up in that mug. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 01:02 PM~6558371
> ****** $20 wouldn't get me halfway there.....
> *


nga's want everything regalado. :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *sixty8imp,* mac2lac, dj short dog

did you call me saturday or was i dreaming??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 01:06 PM~6558408
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, mac2lac, dj short dog
> 
> ...


fk if i know.. i was drunk saturday. they were probably looking for you.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 12:03 PM~6558377
> *OK..  $20 + LEAVE WIFEY AT HOME..AND I'LL LINE YOU UP SOME QUALITY AZZ WHEN YOU GET HERE.
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

you prolly got bishes like this.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 01:08 PM~6558427
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> you proll got bishes like this.....
> ...


hell naw.. djlatin is a quality piece of azz.. BUT I NEED LEAST WEEK NOTICE.. CAUSE he A DJ , AND HE HAS BUSY SCHEDULE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 01:08 PM~6558422
> *fk if i know.. i was drunk saturday.  they were probably looking for you.
> *


so you one of them drunks who call all their homies when you are listening to corridos?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 01:09 PM~6558435
> *hell naw..  djlatin is a quality piece of azz.. BUT I NEED LEAST WEEK NOTICE..  CAUSE he  A DJ , AND HE HAS BUSY SCHEDULE..
> 
> 
> *


don't turn gay on us por favor, you already bought a gay ass caprice ss. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 01:09 PM~6558442
> *so you one of them drunks who call all their homies when you are listening to corridos?
> *


bitch, i dont listen to that fk'n rachero shit.. you o' "i miss when tejano was popular in the 90's" actin azz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:05 PM~6558390
> *nga's want everything regalado.  :twak:
> *



no shit....and delivered.....if you want it..you drive yo ass to bryan to get it....unless i'm on my way to buy shortdogs rims...then i'll throw the rim out my window on the freeway....

hello...danny...your rim is somewhere on 610....haha :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:10 PM~6558448
> *don't turn gay on us por favor, you already bought a gay ass caprice ss.  :uh:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 01:11 PM~6558456
> *bitch, i dont listen to that fk'n rachero shit..  you o' "i miss when tejano was popular in the 90's" actin azz
> *


LMFAO! Tejano had it's days, it's gone for the moment but I'll listen to 90.1 on saturday nights from 7-9pm to listen to the history of some tejano groups. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 13 2006, 01:10 PM~6558448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell, i'd go get it too!! sos pad , tube, and used tire.. thats pimpin' spare


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 01:11 PM~6558458
> *no shit....and delivered.....if you want it..you drive yo ass to bryan to get it....unless i'm on my way to buy shortdogs rims...then i'll throw the rim out my window on the freeway....
> 
> hello...danny...your rim is somewhere on 610....haha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 01:12 PM~6558469
> *just cause it dont say buick.  man gotta talk shit.
> *


don't worry, i'll be getting a t-top luxury sport soon :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:12 PM~6558467
> *LMFAO!  Tejano had it's days, it's gone for the moment but I'll listen to 90.1 on saturday nights from 7-9pm to listen to the history of some tejano groups.  :cheesy:
> *



cathy called me earlier....

EMILIO is playing here on Thanksgiving....

MAZZ that weekend

TROPA F too...don't remember what day she said....

tejano did have it's day....but it still jams when you listen to the right music....fuck banda and norteno shit....sounds like damn circus music to me...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 01:14 PM~6558478
> *don't worry, i'll be getting a t-top luxury sport soon  :cheesy:
> *


ah..but will you finish it.. 

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:14 PM~6558478
> *don't worry, i'll be getting a t-top luxury sport soon  :cheesy:
> *



get me one too.... :biggrin:


but make sure it's not a regular monte with ls headlights and trim pieces..... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 01:15 PM~6558489
> *ah..but will you finish it..
> 
> :0
> *


no need to finish it, it's in mint condition


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 12:11 PM~6558458
> *no shit....and delivered.....if you want it..you drive yo ass to bryan to get it....unless i'm on my way to buy shortdogs rims...then i'll throw the rim out my window on the freeway....
> 
> hello...danny...your rim is somewhere on 610....haha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 01:15 PM~6558487
> *cathy called me earlier....
> 
> EMILIO is playing here on Thanksgiving....
> ...


Conjunto is what has been going strong over the years and never died. All about having good times and working in the fields. :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:12 PM~6558467
> *LMFAO!  Tejano had it's days, it's gone for the moment but I'll listen to 90.1 on saturday nights from 7-9pm to listen to the history of some tejano groups.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 01:17 PM~6558508
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there u go again. how about you stfu..

:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 01:18 PM~6558519
> *there u go again.  how about you stfu..
> 
> :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 01:18 PM~6558521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


these hoez dont know how to act right. gotta pull an ike turner on em..and pound on em with a boot.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 12:19 PM~6558532
> *these hoez dont know how to act right.  gotta pull an ike turner on em..and pound on em with a boot.
> *



better calm down buey....she's gonna get one of her "futbol" buddies to kick you in the pelotas.....you won't find em for weeks....... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz



damn ninjas


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 12:26 PM~6558579
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mac2lac, sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 12:18 PM~6558519
> *there u go again.  how about you stfu..
> 
> :twak:
> *


how bout you quit being a lil whinny ass beotch.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 01:28 PM~6558597
> *how bout you quit being a lil whinny ass beotch.
> *


watch your tone, before i gotta check you again..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 12:23 PM~6558552
> *better calm down buey....she's gonna get one of her "futbol" buddies to kick you in the pelotas.....you won't find em for weeks....... :biggrin:
> *


i could handle it by myself. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 01:29 PM~6558603
> *i could handle it by myself. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 01:28 PM~6558597
> *how bout you quit being a lil whinny ass beotch.
> *


drama :uh: 































:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 01:28 PM~6558597
> *how bout you quit being a lil whinny ass beotch.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 12:30 PM~6558614
> *drama :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



and today on ....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 13 2006, 02:10 PM~6558915
> *:biggrin:
> *


pics of the park?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 02:17 PM~6558962
> *pics of the park?
> *



X 200


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 02:17 PM~6558962
> *pics of the park?
> *


WWW.WASwithAbrawdSOdidntGO.JPG


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 02:19 PM~6558978
> *WWW.WASwithAbrawdSOdidntGO.JPG
> *


WWW.ORALE.GIF


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

PICS?


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 12:30 PM~6558614
> *drama :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 12:28 PM~6558601
> *watch your tone, before i gotta check you again..
> *


youve never checked me. get it right nicca.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 02:24 PM~6559037
> *youve never checked me. get it right nicca.
> *


we need a pm por favor.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 01:25 PM~6559040
> *we need a pm por favor.
> *



x2 with proof of ownage :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 01:25 PM~6559040
> *we need a pm por favor.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 02:26 PM~6559050
> *x2 with proof of ownage :biggrin:
> *


this fool said 1988 called. LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6559029


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 02:27 PM~6559057
> *this fool said 1988 called.  LOL
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6559029
> *



:0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Estrella Car Club - WACO, TX
2nd Annual Carshow to Benefit Toys for Tots

Sunday, December 10, 2006

1:00 – 6:00 P.M.

Location:

Walmart Parking Lot 
(at the corner of Franklin and New Road)

Entry Fee: New Unwrapped Toy or $10.00



50/50 Drawing

Trophies will be awarded


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si tv?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

my cable company doesnt have si tv.

but i get mtv3 though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 03:19 PM~6559394
> *:roflmao:
> 
> my cable company doesnt have si tv.
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone remember this shark attack on a whale? :tears: 

http://www.filecabi.net/video/sharknsfw.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 03:19 PM~6559394
> *:roflmao:
> 
> my cable company doesnt have si tv.
> ...


STOP FK'N LYING.. YOU KNOW U AINT GOT NO CABLE.. SEEN THE ALUMINIUM FOIL WRAPPED AROUND RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS AT YOUR CRIB.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 02:31 PM~6559491
> *STOP FK'N LYING.. YOU KNOW U AINT GOT NO CABLE..  SEEN THE ALUMINIUM FOIL WRAPPED AROUND RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS AT YOUR CRIB.
> *


 :uh: dont get me confused with the hoodies you be fkin with.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 02:31 PM~6559491
> *STOP FK'N LYING.. YOU KNOW U AINT GOT NO CABLE..  SEEN THE ALUMINIUM FOIL WRAPPED AROUND RABBIT EAR ANTENNAS AT YOUR CRIB.
> *



she does her hair like this with foil.....and gets all the W stations..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

she said hoodies......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 03:43 PM~6559567
> *she does her hair like this with foil.....and gets all the W stations..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



repost...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 13 2006, 02:47 PM~6559593
> *repost...
> *



it's ok...it's my repost :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 03:55 PM~6559656
> *it's ok...it's my repost  :biggrin:
> *



no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 13 2006, 04:10 PM~6559767
> *no
> *


link?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2006, 02:43 PM~6559567
> *she does her hair like this with foil.....and gets all the W stations..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 12 2006, 05:00 PM~6553526
> *also want to thank the homie for snoring all the way home, cause he kept me awake driving back :uh: .....he knows who he is :cheesy:
> *



no problem homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 02:44 PM~6559575
> *she said hoodies......
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2006, 05:11 PM~6553606
> *that sorry mofo slept about 27 hrs out of the 35 or 36 thanks alot bud  :uh:
> *



hey i wasnt the only one snoring ur bitch-ass was snoring to...but shit i knocked off some good time driving back.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 13 2006, 04:14 PM~6559791
> *no problem homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that was you they were talking about? chingos of mikes and i couldn't figure out which one it was.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2006, 04:14 PM~6559795
> *
> *


so you going to post the pm o que?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2006, 04:28 PM~6553337
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...



"Hey is that a Lowrider?"........lol, that shit was funny


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 13 2006, 03:41 PM~6559552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll get any tickets? on my trip to tennessee last week. i got pulled over twice.. 1 ticket.. and one intersection camera in some hick town took pic of me doing illegal u-turn!! 


thats G4NG$T4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hey.. one of ya'll come over tonight and help me block up my 68's springs. imma turn that bish into a donk!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OK


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 13 2006, 03:23 PM~6560180
> *hey.. one of ya'll come over tonight and help me block up my 68's springs.  imma turn that bish into a donk!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 13 2006, 05:01 PM~6560455
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x2002


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up rob....big balla....i see you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: mac2lac, *Rob's 84'*, KRAZYTOYZ, dj short dog, sixty8imp



oh shit!


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

whats the deal balla


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Nov 13 2006, 05:06 PM~6560476
> *whats the deal balla
> *


look at this straner here....lol


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 13 2006, 06:08 PM~6560488
> *look at this straner here....lol
> *


yeah i dont get to come around much any more


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Nov 13 2006, 05:41 PM~6560629
> *yeah i dont get to come around much any more
> *


lol nice so whats up mayne


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 13 2006, 06:47 PM~6560682
> *lol nice so whats up mayne
> *


well i work for myself now thats a damn nightmare but the money is a little better


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Nov 13 2006, 05:14 PM~6560891
> *well i work for myself now thats a damn nightmare but the money is a little better
> *


 :uh: 
baller


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2006, 07:57 PM~6561174
> *:uh:
> baller
> *


no way far from balla :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

duece coming to a blvd near u :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Nov 13 2006, 06:36 PM~6561487
> *no way far from balla :0
> *


umm humm :0


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey guys how are ya'll? Hopefully eveyone is cool. Just dropping in to say hi and I miss ya'll! Be good lol!!! <<well, try to be good at least
Love ya'll Kisses xoxoxo's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Nov 13 2006, 07:46 PM~6561948
> *Hey guys how are ya'll? Hopefully eveyone is cool. Just dropping in to say hi and I miss ya'll! Be good lol!!! <<well, try to be good at least
> Love ya'll Kisses xoxoxo's
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2006, 08:47 PM~6561556
> *duece coming to a blvd near u  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


15k


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 09:11 PM~6562492
> *15k
> *


??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2006, 11:27 PM~6562593
> *??
> *


13k :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 09:29 PM~6562612
> *13k :uh:
> *


are u asking what i paid for it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up fuckers..


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2006, 11:29 PM~6562612
> *13k :uh:
> *



7k?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2006, 10:34 PM~6562656
> *are u asking what i paid for it?
> *



4500 no rims


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*
acting mother fuckers.*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2006, 12:50 PM~6558273
> *el shortdog is selling two sets of chinas.  one set of 4 w/new tires, k.o.'s & spinners but one rim is a rusty on a few spokes.  <s>other set was the black spokes that were on lorenzo's black regal.</s>
> *


1 set now left...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Nov 13 2006, 09:46 PM~6561948
> *Hey guys how are ya'll? Hopefully eveyone is cool. Just dropping in to say hi and I miss ya'll! Be good lol!!! <<well, try to be good at least
> Love ya'll Kisses xoxoxo's
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 08:33 AM~6564296
> *1 set now left...
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2006, 08:47 PM~6561556
> *duece coming to a blvd near u  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


skim jr?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 06:59 AM~6564366
> *skim jr?
> *


what u mean


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 09:01 AM~6564371
> *what u mean
> *


another Texas '62 vert.  
color kind of looks like his


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 07:01 AM~6564376
> *another Texas '62 vert.
> color kind of looks like his
> *


not for long


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thinkin on taking it to candy man for that bubble effect, so i can shut up some haters


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh and this one is gonna be parked in "my garage" not my dads or my girlfriends


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 09:05 AM~6564394
> *thinkin on taking it to candy man for that bubble effect, so i can shut up some haters
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 09:07 AM~6564401
> *oh and this one is gonna be parked in "my garage" not my dads or my girlfriends
> *


any pics of the sides? front?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:10 AM~6564420
> *any pics of the sides?  front?
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 14 2006, 08:01 AM~6564376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 07:10 AM~6564420
> *any pics of the sides?  front?
> *


just a couple


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 09:26 AM~6564481
> *just a couple
> 
> 
> ...


 you gonna bring it to my house to do the interior?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 14 2006, 09:05 AM~6564394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, bout time you step up your game ... feels good having the deed to your house in your own name ... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2006, 07:30 AM~6564498
> *you don't have the balls to ...  :0
> yep, bout time you step up your game ... feels good having the deed to your house in your own name ... :thumbsup:
> *


i dont wanna take it to candy because the body on the car is so straight, he wont be able to find anywhere to put bubbles


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2006, 09:30 AM~6564498
> *yep, bout time you step up your game ... feels good having the deed to your house in your own name ... :thumbsup:
> *


AGREE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 09:31 AM~6564500
> *i dont wanna take it to candy because the body on the car is so straight, he wont be able to find anywhere to put bubbles
> *


bubbles are good for la raza ...  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRSTICKEM'HA'HA'HASTICKEM!!

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRSTICKEM'HA'HA'HA'STICKEM!!!!!!!!

FAAAATBOOOOOOYYYYSSSSS.......












anyone remember seeing these lights at garage parties in the mid to late 80's?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2006, 09:32 AM~6564505
> *bubbles are good for la raza ...  :biggrin:
> *



I like bubbles... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:33 AM~6564516
> *I like bubbles...  :biggrin:
> *


only good bubbles are those coming out of the water during a bath. :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:33 AM~6564514
> *BRRRRRRRRRRRRSTICKEM'HA'HA'HASTICKEM!!
> 
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRRSTICKEM'HA'HA'HA'STICKEM!!!!!!!!
> ...


no,
I was 12 around that time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:34 AM~6564523
> *no,
> I was 12 around that time.
> *


KID!!!!!!!!!!! I was 13 in '84 and going to house parties :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:34 AM~6564523
> *no,
> I was 12 around that time.
> *


13 here :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:37 AM~6564532
> *KID!!!!!!!!!!!  I was 13 in '84 and going to house parties  :cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:37 AM~6564532
> *KID!!!!!!!!!!!  I was 13 in '84 and going to house parties  :cheesy:
> *


one of my fav cadillacs was a 84 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2006, 09:39 AM~6564542
> *one of my fav cadillacs was a 84 :cheesy:
> *


'84 was a good year. final year of b'boys bustin out on cardboard, tight hip hop music, nice looking rides, only downfall were hoez wearing those madonna glow in the dark clothing. :thumbsdown: 


8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mac2lac

got some rims for sale, hit me up!


(forgot - 1st year of the black G.N.)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:41 AM~6564554
> *'84 was a good year.  final year of b'boys bustin out on cardboard, tight hip hop music, nice looking rides, only downfall were hoez wearing those madonna glow in the dark clothing.  :thumbsdown:
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mac2lac
> ...



And Ronald Reagan was president... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:43 AM~6564564
> *And Ronald Reagan was president...  :thumbsup:
> *


That b!otch didn't know his head from his a$$. Parodies of Ronald Regan and Gorbachev ran wild on tv.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:44 AM~6564569
> *That b!otch didn't know his head from his a$$.  Parodies of Ronald Regan and Gorbachev ran wild on tv.
> *



Sure, because no other president has ever been parodied... ok. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 08:41 AM~6564554
> *'84 was a good year.  final year of b'boys bustin out on cardboard, tight hip hop music, nice looking rides, only downfall were hoez wearing those madonna glow in the dark clothing.  :thumbsdown:
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mac2lac
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2006, 08:32 AM~6564505
> *bubbles are good for la raza ...  :biggrin:
> *


milk bubbles  hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 14 2006, 09:48 AM~6564591
> *milk bubbles   hno:
> *



si!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:46 AM~6564582
> *Sure, because no other president is ever parodied... ok.  :uh:
> *


yes, but he got it the worse, capitan defend a prez. i still have that record that has ron reg rappin' in it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 09:47 AM~6564585
> *:uh:
> *


come on fool, i'll hook you up.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 08:48 AM~6564593
> *yes, but he got it the worse, capitan defend a prez.  i still have that record that has ron reg rappin' in it.
> *



i have NWA :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:48 AM~6564593
> *yes, but he got it the worse, capitan defend a prez.  i still have that record that has ron reg rappin' in it.
> *



ok capitan whatever... LOL!... mr clinton and monica... mr JIMMMMMMYYYYYY CAAAAAAAAAAAAARtaaaaa




:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 08:49 AM~6564596
> *come on fool, i'll hook you up.
> *



i just wanted them for the hopper.....wasn't planning on spending much on em....  ....i may still get em from you if you don't sell them by then.....it's all good..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 09:51 AM~6564611
> *i just wanted them for the hopper.....wasn't planning on spending much on em....  ....i may still get em from you if you don't sell them by then.....it's all good..
> *



pics?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 08:52 AM~6564617
> *pics?
> *


truucha vol 18 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 09:53 AM~6564624
> *truucha vol 18 :biggrin:
> *



link?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lowriders turned politicians


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:51 AM~6564610
> *ok capitan whatever... LOL!... mr clinton and monica... mr JIMMMMMMYYYYYY CAAAAAAAAAAAAARtaaaaa
> :biggrin:
> *


but clinton got his d!ck sucked by a torta, ron reg didn't know what viagra was since it wasn't invented yet which = no palitos. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 09:53 AM~6564631
> *lowriders turned politicians
> *



just opinions...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 09:51 AM~6564611
> *i just wanted them for the hopper.....wasn't planning on spending much on em....  ....i may still get em from you if you don't sell them by then.....it's all good..
> *


$350.95


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:54 AM~6564633
> *but clinton got his d!ck sucked by a torta, ron reg didn't know what viagra was since it wasn't invented yet which = no palitos.  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 07:54 AM~6564635
> *just opinions...
> *


isnt that what politics are?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:54 AM~6564635
> *just opinions...
> *


i could care less about political sh!t as long as i get paid.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 09:56 AM~6564641
> *isnt that what politics are?
> *


maybe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:56 AM~6564643
> *i could care less about political sh!t as long as i get paid.
> *



sure :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:59 AM~6564658
> *sure  :uh:
> *


<-- never voted, never served jury duty, never read up on politicians or sided with political figures other than Clinton and dead presidents. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is the definition of politics...

Politics is the process by which groups make decisions. Although the term is generally applied to behavior within governments, politics is observed in all human (and many non-human) group interactions, including corporate, academic, and religious institutions.


so no, they are not opinions.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:02 AM~6564670
> *<-- never voted, never served jury duty, never read up on politicians or sided with political figures other than Clinton and dead presidents.  :biggrin:
> *



ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who gives a fuck this is houston lowriders :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 10:04 AM~6564680
> *who gives a fuck this is houston lowriders  :uh:
> *



sure :uh:

opinions again.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 14 2006, 08:53 AM~6564626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NERD!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:10 AM~6564703
> *isn't spokes and juicy doing an article on it??
> 
> still waiting on the issue...
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:10 AM~6564703
> *isn't spokes and juicy doing an article on it??
> shipped....
> NERD!!!
> *



Lonestar said this is Houston Lowriders.. so get to steppin BCS!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:11 AM~6564709
> *Lonestar said this is Houston Lowriders.. so get to steppin BCS!!!
> *


we talmbout spokes n juice + rims


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:12 AM~6564712
> *Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:12 AM~6564713
> *we talmbout spokes n juice + rims
> *



and?

for houston lowriders.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 08:12 AM~6564712
> *Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it.
> *


ill sell you 2 copies


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 10:14 AM~6564717
> *ill sell you 2 copies
> *



nah... gots some boxes full still... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:11 AM~6564707
> *:biggrin:
> *



DON'T GIVE ME THIS ....THEY AT MY HOMEBOYS AND YOU HAVE UNTIL 1 TODAY TO PICK THEM UP OR AN ALIEN WILL COME GET THEM AND PUT THEM ON HIS SHIP WITH NO PICS SHIT......... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:13 AM~6564716
> *and?
> 
> for houston lowriders.
> *


si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:15 AM~6564724
> *DON'T GIVE ME THIS ....THEY AT MY HOMEBOYS AND YOU HAVE UNTIL 1 TODAY TO PICK THEM UP OR AN ALIEN WILL COME GET THEM AND PUT THEM ON HIS SHIP WITH NO PICS SHIT......... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, nah i'm picking them up tonight after work. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:15 AM~6564723
> *nah... gots some boxes full still...  :biggrin:
> *



GIVE EM TO ME....MY BABY NEEDS BABY WIPES..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hook me up with more snj t-shirts. need new rags for el canton


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 14 2006, 09:11 AM~6564709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUCH HOSTILITY......IT WAS GOOD WHILE IT LASTED.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:16 AM~6564728
> *GIVE EM TO ME....MY BABY NEEDS BABY WIPES..... :biggrin:
> *



50.00 per box... pick up only.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:17 AM~6564734
> *
> SUCH HOSTILITY......IT WAS GOOD WHILE IT LASTED.... :biggrin:
> *


look at my sig :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:17 AM~6564733
> *hook me up with more snj t-shirts.  need new rags for el canton
> *



GOOD LUCK....THIS FOOL STILL HASN'T GOTTEN BACK WITH ME ON WHAT TO DO WITH THIS CHECK FOR THE BANNER...... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:18 AM~6564737
> *50.00 per box... pick up only.
> *


why don't you just donate them to charity or the homeless people downtown?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 09:07 AM~6564401
> *oh and this one is gonna be parked in "my garage" not my dads or my girlfriends
> *


thats why if i ever meet gal that got big o' garage.. be stashing all my rides at her crib..  



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 09:31 AM~6564500
> *i dont wanna take it to candy because the body on the car is so straight, he wont be able to find anywhere to put bubbles
> *


candyman said theres always room for bubbles.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:17 AM~6564734
> *:uh:  AND YOU STILL HERE?? IT DOES SAY LOWRIDERS!!! :biggrin:
> SUCH HOSTILITY......IT WAS GOOD WHILE IT LASTED.... :biggrin:
> *



that was pretty weak there... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:18 AM~6564737
> *.50 per box... pick up only.
> *


I'LL TAKE 2 BOXES.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:19 AM~6564744
> *GOOD LUCK....THIS FOOL STILL HASN'T GOTTEN BACK WITH ME ON WHAT TO DO WITH THIS CHECK FOR THE BANNER...... :angry:
> *


? que ?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:20 AM~6564749
> *that was pretty weak there...  :uh:
> *



NO TE NOJES MIJO.....I KNOW WHERE THERE IS ANOTHER CUTTY FOR YOU..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:19 AM~6564744
> *GOOD LUCK....THIS FOOL STILL HASN'T GOTTEN BACK WITH ME ON WHAT TO DO WITH THIS CHECK FOR THE BANNER...... :angry:
> *



that was what almost a year ago... first thing I do with checks with my money is cash them.... account has been closed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:21 AM~6564759
> *that was what almost a year ago... first thing I do with checks with my money is cash them.... account has been closed.
> *


owned 1.01


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:20 AM~6564750
> *I'LL TAKE 2 BOXES.... :biggrin:
> *



quit trying. your making BCS look bad.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:22 AM~6564764
> *quit trying. your making BCS look bad.
> *


Big Country S_ _ ???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:23 AM~6564772
> *Big Country S_ _ ???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 09:15 AM~6564724
> *DON'T GIVE ME THIS ....THEY AT MY HOMEBOYS AND YOU HAVE UNTIL 1 TODAY TO PICK THEM UP OR AN ALIEN WILL COME GET THEM AND PUT THEM ON HIS SHIP WITH NO PICS SHIT......... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

and BCS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:27 AM~6564785
> *and BCS
> *


at least you didn't get SNJ tattooed on your arms like pat (impalastyle) did of a long lost car club. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:30 AM~6564797
> *at least you didn't get SNJ tattooed on your arms like pat (impalastyle) did of a long lost car club.  :cheesy:
> *



MEST UP...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:31 AM~6564800
> *MEST UP...
> *


AGREE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:21 AM~6564759
> *that was what almost a year ago... first thing I do with checks with my money is cash them.... account has been closed.
> *



WELL I GUESS THAT'S WHAT I GET FOR TRUSTING A MESKIN..... :uh: ....I'LL MAIL YOU THE CHECK BACK.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:22 AM~6564764
> *quit trying. your making BCS look bad.
> *


IT'S JUST TO WIPE MY BABY'S ASS.....GOT TO MAKE THEM USEFUL.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:34 AM~6564812
> *WELL I GUESS THAT'S WHAT I GET FOR TRUSTING A MESKIN..... :uh: ....I'LL MAIL YOU THE CHECK BACK.....
> *



I sent you the check... you let the time expire on the check itself. What does it say VOID AFTER 6 MONTHS, right? How is that my fault?

use that to wipe whatever you need wiping I dont need it back...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:37 AM~6564824
> *I sent you the check... you let the time expire on the check itself. What does it say VOID AFTER 6 MONTHS, right? How is that my fault?
> 
> use that to wipe whatever you need wiping I dont need it back...
> *



THAT'S WHY I CALLED YOU BOUT IT HOMIE....I THOUGHT I HAD LOST IT THEN FOUND IT LATER.....I FIGURED YOU'D BE GOOD FOR IT...BUT I GUESS $75 IS OUT OF YOUR BUDGET.....IT'S ALL GOOD....BUT WHEN YOU SAY, LET ME TALK TO MY "WIFE" AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU, THAT'S WHAT I EXPECT YOU TO DO....GET BACK TO ME.....I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM YOU SINCE.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mang, 1st time i've seen ellie get *juvos* on L.I.L. (huevos) :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:40 AM~6564835
> *THAT'S WHY I CALLED YOU BOUT IT HOMIE....I THOUGHT I HAD LOST IT THEN FOUND IT LATER.....I FIGURED YOU'D BE GOOD FOR IT...BUT I GUESS $75 IS OUT OF YOUR BUDGET.....IT'S ALL GOOD....BUT WHEN YOU SAY, LET ME TALK TO MY "WIFE" AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU, THAT'S WHAT I EXPECT YOU TO DO....GET BACK TO ME.....I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM YOU SINCE.......
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:40 AM~6564835
> *THAT'S WHY I CALLED YOU BOUT IT HOMIE....I THOUGHT I HAD LOST IT THEN FOUND IT LATER.....I FIGURED YOU'D BE GOOD FOR IT...BUT I GUESS $75 IS OUT OF YOUR BUDGET.....IT'S ALL GOOD....BUT WHEN YOU SAY, LET ME TALK TO MY "WIFE" AND I'LL GET BACK TO YOU, THAT'S WHAT I EXPECT YOU TO DO....GET BACK TO ME.....I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM YOU SINCE.......
> *



that was already past the time it was voided and account was closed by the "wife" (dont understand the parentheses you added but oh well) since it was her account.

I was also sending out refunds written from that account, which you got also correct me if Im wrong?


Yeah 75 is out of my budget big baller since I wrote the damn check to begin with right? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:47 AM~6564873
> *that was already past the time it was voided and account was closed by the "wife" (dont understand the parentheses you added but oh well) since it was her account.
> 
> I was also sending out refunds written from that account, which you got also correct me if Im wrong?
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

yall are crazy... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

mike send me the name and address to the person depositing this to the business account and Ill send you a new check.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You two nga's take it out on the blacktop and throwdown mano a mano, no one threatening with lawyers if you get your a$$ whooped. OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:49 AM~6564887
> *You two nga's take it out on the blacktop and throwdown mano a mano, no one threatening with lawyers if you get your a$$ whooped.  OLD SCHOOL.
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:50 AM~6564889
> *:uh:
> *


que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:50 AM~6564892
> *que?
> *



troublemaker


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:47 AM~6564873
> *that was already past the time it was voided and account was closed by the "wife" (dont understand the parentheses you added but oh well) since it was her account.
> 
> I was also sending out refunds written from that account, which you got also correct me if Im wrong?
> ...


QUOTATION MARKS...........YEAH...WHICH WE SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN SINCE WE DID PAY FOR THE YEAR IN FULL FOR THE MAGAZINE.....WE DID SUPPORT YOU SINCE WE LIKED THE MAGAZINE.... :uh: ....WRITING THE CHECK IS ONE THING.......PAYING FOR IT IS ANOTHER......RIGHT?? BIG BALLA...WITH THE IMPALA....HAHA... :biggrin: NO TE NOJES MIJO....YOU CAN BRING SPOKES BACK....I'LL GET ANOTHER SUBSCRIPTION....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:50 AM~6564893
> *troublemaker
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:49 AM~6564887
> *You two nga's take it out on the blacktop and throwdown mano a mano, no one threatening with lawyers if you get your a$$ whooped.  OLD SCHOOL.
> *



HOW BOUT WE BREAKDANCE FOR IT.....BATTLE....LATIN...YOU WEAR THAT NUT HUGGIN OUTFIT YOU GOT AND BE ON MY TEAM..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:53 AM~6564908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man.. Latin that has got to be the worst Pshop you have done.. I was expecting more from you.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:53 AM~6564908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT ONE OF THOSE BAD ASS SHIRTS.....FOR REAL THOUGH.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:53 AM~6564912
> *HOW BOUT WE BREAKDANCE FOR IT.....BATTLE....LATIN...YOU WEAR THAT NUT HUGGIN OUTFIT YOU GOT AND BE ON MY TEAM..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I can still do a few moves. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:54 AM~6564919
> *man.. Latin that has got to be the worst Pshop you have done.. I was expecting more from you.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:54 AM~6564921
> *I can still do a few moves.  :biggrin:
> *



POST THE PIC OF THE HEADSTAND AGAINST THE WALL.......

"HEY VIEJA...HELP ME WITH MY LEGS"....HAHA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Itll be after christmas though Mike... I cant afford to send you the 75 bucks yet, unless you want to steal christmas from my kids... :tears: :tears: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:57 AM~6564936
> *Itll be after christmas though Mike... I cant afford to send you the 75 bucks yet, unless you want to steal christmas from my kids...  :tears:  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I'M ALREADY LOOKING FOR MY GRINCH SUIT.....TOO LATE....PACKING UP THE HORSES TONIGHT AND LOOKING FOR YOUR HOUSE.....I'M TAKING THE CHRISTMAS TREE AND THE TRIM OFF YOUR IMPALA.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:57 AM~6564938
> *:happysad:
> *



si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:57 AM~6564936
> *Itll be after christmas though Mike... I cant afford to send you the 75 bucks yet, unless you want to steal christmas from my kids...  :tears:  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just sell the clone ss


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:59 AM~6564956
> *just sell the clone ss
> *



PINCHE LATIN......I WAS LOOKIN FOR THAT PIC OF YOU BREAKIN..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 11:01 AM~6564964
> *PINCHE LATIN......I WAS LOOKIN FOR THAT PIC OF YOU BREAKIN..... :biggrin:
> *


it's long gone. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:59 AM~6564956
> *just sell the clone ss
> *



how much will you give me for it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 11:02 AM~6564974
> *how much will you give me for it?
> *


2 g's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:04 AM~6564981
> *2 g's
> *



nah


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:12 AM~6564712
> *Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it.
> *


it's dead?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 14 2006, 11:04 AM~6564985
> *it's dead?
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 14 2006, 11:04 AM~6564985
> *it's dead?
> *



Oh... forgot to tell you... yeah. :biggrin:


just like cruising in houston.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 14 2006, 11:05 AM~6564996
> *
> *


que onda goof. date of next meeting?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:06 AM~6564997
> *Oh... forgot to tell you... yeah.  :biggrin:
> just like cruising in houston.
> *


cruising is coming back.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be taking a trip to Weslaco next week to stock up on Dickies clothing. Put your orders in if you are interested.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 14 2006, 11:07 AM~6565008
> *cruising is coming back.........
> *



so is SNJ... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 11:08 AM~6565011
> *so is SNJ...  :uh:
> *


si que va.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:06 AM~6565000
> *que onda goof.  date of next meeting?
> *


THIS SUNDAY...  talked to 104.9.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 14 2006, 11:08 AM~6565014
> *THIS SUNDAY...  talked to 104.9.....
> *


 :biggrin:  glad i could help.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 09:09 AM~6565024
> *:biggrin:    glad i could help.
> *


alwayz....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 07:05 AM~6564394
> *thinkin on taking it to candy man for that bubble effect, so i can shut up some haters
> *


can you wait a few years.. i might be abale to assist you in this department..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:02 AM~6564972
> *it's long gone.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:08 AM~6565010
> *I'll be taking a trip to Weslaco next week to stock up on Dickies clothing.  Put your orders in if you are interested.
> *


i'll roll with you.. i got a brawd out there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 11:15 AM~6565052
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i was in pain the next few days after that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

POST SOME GOT DAMN HOUSTON LOWRIDER PLZ!!!!! Less talk more content!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 11:23 AM~6565117
> *i'll roll with you.. i got a brawd out there.
> *


i'm taking la familia, you can jump in the bed of the truck :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:24 AM~6565128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i was in pain the next few days after that.
> *



man that shit had me rollin.....you sent it to my phone and cathy was all...what...what...what the hell you laughin at....man i couldnt' talk....the adidas socks are bad ass..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2006, 11:25 AM~6565129
> *POST SOME GOT DAMN HOUSTON LOWRIDER PLZ!!!!! Less talk more content!!!
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2006, 11:25 AM~6565129
> *POST SOME GOT DAMN HOUSTON LOWRIDER PLZ!!!!! Less talk more content!!!
> *


For real ... anybody got any pics of my lac at the park on Sunday? :0 Where's dualhex ... I think he got some ... :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2006, 11:25 AM~6565129
> *POST SOME GOT DAMN HOUSTON LOWRIDER PLZ!!!!! Less talk more content!!!
> *



true... 


now are we talking about houston lowriders as in the cars or the people?

dont want to get the Houston Lowrider topic mods upset... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:26 AM~6565142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2006, 11:26 AM~6565146
> *For real ... anybody got any pics of my lac at the park on Sunday?  :0  Where's dualhex ... I think he got some ... :dunno:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 11:26 AM~6565152
> *true...
> now are we talking about houston lowriders as in the cars or the people?
> 
> ...


fuck the mods! If i want news Ill go to myfoxhouston.com!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 14 2006, 11:26 AM~6565146
> *For real ... anybody got any pics of my lac at the park on Sunday?  :0  Where's dualhex ... I think he got some ... :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 09:53 AM~6564912
> *HOW BOUT WE BREAKDANCE FOR IT.....BATTLE....LATIN...YOU WEAR THAT NUT HUGGIN OUTFIT YOU GOT AND BE ON MY TEAM..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :burn: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2006, 11:28 AM~6565165
> *fuck the mods! If i want news Ill go to myfoxhouston.com!!!
> *




:0 :0 :0  :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 10:15 AM~6565052
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 11:35 AM~6565230
> *si
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that R.I.P.?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:40 AM~6565260
> *isn't that R.I.P.?
> *



its been revived... :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Legacy CC????? :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

not from houston...but here's my son's ride.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 11:40 AM~6565267
> *its been revived...  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

1992


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a cool a$$ mofoko, ain't no other like this homie.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:44 AM~6565314
> *a cool a$$ mofoko, ain't no other like this homie.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

gangstuh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 11:47 AM~6565329
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good weekend. R.I.P. to Eloy's ruca who was there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nice truck... :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:53 AM~6565382
> *That was a good weekend.  R.I.P. to Eloy's ruca who was there.
> *



true... I remember her there too.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

53 and 52

:0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey dual. where are tha pics of the park?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FIRME TACOS! TACOS DE CABRITO, CHICHARRON, FAJITAS, POLLO... FIRME TACOSSSS!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:59 AM~6565429
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that wasnt this past sunday was it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 11:59 AM~6565433
> *that wasnt this past sunday was it?
> *


old pics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2006, 12:11 PM~6565516
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


you should have sold it to me :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:12 AM~6565523
> *you should have sold it to me  :uh:
> *


You said you had 15 cars, a tricycle, and a pair of 4 wheel roller skates at the time.....and couldn't afford it.

 


Wait 'til next year though...hehehe have another one in the works.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2006, 12:11 PM~6565516
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...



thats clean I memberrr that one...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2006, 12:13 PM~6565535
> *You said you had 15 cars, a tricycle, and a pair of 4 wheel roller skates at the time.....and couldn't afford it.
> 
> 
> ...


i only got 1 car left for sale. '86 G.N. all the rest are gone. other than a couple of gems being stored secretly.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:15 AM~6565553
> *i only got 1 car left for sale.  '86 G.N.  all the rest are gone.  other than a couple of gems being stored secretly.
> *



and the holograms?? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 12:17 PM~6565575
> *and the holograms?? :biggrin:
> *


you talmbout the rims? 350.95 cash, delivered for 4 bills at the sunday meeting.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm picking up both sets and marking up the $ on them tonight :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

[name dispute] last year... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:25 AM~6565132
> *i'm taking la familia, you can jump in the bed of the truck  :dunno:
> *


aight , but no slamming the brakes cause you wanna show familia what a fat man flying over the hood looks like.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 12:15 PM~6565552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with $ signs all over it , no wonder they stole his doors and roof.. damn haters.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 12:39 PM~6565704
> *aight , but no slamming the brakes cause you wanna show familia what a fat man flying over the hood looks like.
> *



Make sure you take the video camera Latin... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 11:39 AM~6565704
> *aight , but no slamming the brakes cause you wanna show familia what a fat man flying over the hood looks like.
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 11:22 AM~6565624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



REPRESENTIN'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 12:39 PM~6565704
> *aight , but no slamming the brakes cause you wanna show familia what a fat man flying over the hood looks like.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 12:41 PM~6565716
> *with $ signs all over it , no wonder they stole his doors and roof..    damn haters.
> *


YOU AIN'T RIGHT MAN. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

estas viejas right here trying to be viejas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 12:50 PM~6565762
> *estas viejas right here trying to be viejas
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 11:50 AM~6565762
> *estas viejas right here trying to be viejas
> 
> 
> ...


hey i need one! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 12:58 PM~6565822
> *hey i need one! :cheesy:
> *



un casquito...?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 14 2006, 12:12 PM~6565910
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hopefully we will make it out this yr goofy.....not doing the parade here so i'm gonna see who i can bring down with me for the event.... :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 14 2006, 08:37 AM~6564532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually.................I GOT, lol, Michael asked me about it like two months later, saying, "I talked to Ellie about the SNJ refund and he said it was mailed and cleared but I don't remember getting it" LMAO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 01:39 PM~6566056
> *hopefully we will make it out this yr goofy.....not doing the parade here so i'm gonna see who i can bring down with me for the event.... :biggrin:
> *


bring your wife and kids


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 14 2006, 12:40 PM~6566061
> *for the record 8 performing we got the beat </span>at every family get together, lol
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: you are 30 and still performing it.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 01:43 PM~6566090
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: you are 30 and still performing it.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


nothing wrong with that, we still think we're teenagers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 12:43 PM~6566090
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: you are 30 and still performing it.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 12:43 PM~6566095
> *nothing wrong with that, we still think we're teenagers
> *



then you are hurting for 2 weeks from breakdancing..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 01:46 PM~6566125
> *then you are hurting for 2 weeks from breakdancing..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


trudat


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Nov 14 2006, 10:15 AM~6565052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STFU!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

That's some Lakewood stuff right thurrr.

"God
When I was alone, and had nothing
I asked for a friend to help me bear the pain
No one came, except God
When I needed a breath to rise, from my sleep
No one could help me.. except God

When all I saw was sadness, and I needed answers
No one heard me, except God
So when I'm asked.. who I give my unconditional love to?
I look for no other name, except God”


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

b-boy for l!f3











(even though they don't fit anymore.  )


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 12:49 PM~6566157
> *That's some "God
> When I was alone, and had nothing
> I asked for a friend to help me bear the pain
> ...



 

Tupac quote


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 14 2006, 01:52 PM~6566179
> *
> 
> Tupac quote
> *


Lakewood Church & pastor Olsteen g4Ng$T4


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 14 2006, 12:48 PM~6566143
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :uh: uh oh michael taco competition
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 01:54 PM~6566189
> *
> *


que? lo cagastes


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 12:51 PM~6566169
> *b-boy for l!f3
> 
> 
> ...



dat's dem roll of quarters outfits.....haha.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 12:51 PM~6566169
> *b-boy for l!f3
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mike, did you ever figure out why the "have pan will travel" was around your neck of the woods?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 12:57 PM~6566218
> *mike, did you ever figure out why the "have pan will travel" was around your neck of the woods?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no que she was here with boss visiting clients? :twak: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 01:59 PM~6566229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  no que she was here with boss visiting clients? :twak:  :dunno:
> *


supposedly :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 12:57 PM~6566218
> *mike, did you ever figure out why the "have pan will travel" was around your neck of the woods?
> *


 :uh: STHU!!!


i told you that day when i txted you the pics nicca. so dont play.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:  :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 01:57 PM~6566213
> *:roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 02:29 PM~6566421
> *:uh: STHU!!!
> i told you that day when i txted you the pics nicca. so dont play.
> *


don't lie :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 01:36 PM~6566469
> *don't lie  :scrutinize:
> *



wonder if he paid for gas :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 02:29 PM~6566421
> *:uh: STHU!!!
> i told you that day when i txted you the pics nicca. so dont play.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 01:36 PM~6566469
> *don't lie  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: 

pink really is your color.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 02:39 PM~6566482
> *wonder if he paid for gas :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 02:46 PM~6566506
> *:uh:
> 
> pink really is your color.
> *


don't trip, we just playing chonies.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 02:46 PM~6566506
> *:uh:
> 
> pink really is your color.
> *


dont dodge the question.. you been fk'n cheatin on me?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 03:11 PM~6566669
> *dont dodge the question.. you been fk'n cheatin on me?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 02:16 PM~6566710
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



x50


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 02:11 PM~6566669
> *dont dodge the question.. you been fk'n cheatin on me?
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snappppp!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 01:47 PM~6566510
> *don't trip, we just playing chonies.
> *


i aint trippin.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 02:11 PM~6566669
> *dont dodge the question.. you been fk'n cheatin on me?
> *


 :uh: 

who are you again....?????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 02:51 PM~6566950
> *:uh:
> 
> who are you again....?????
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 03:51 PM~6566950
> *:uh:
> 
> who are you again....?????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 03:51 PM~6566950
> *:uh:
> 
> who are you again....?????
> *


why dont u stop playing dumb, and just fess up about us?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 03:11 PM~6567060
> *why dont u stop playing dumb, and just fess up about us?
> *


pics? link? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 04:11 PM~6567060
> *why dont u stop playing dumb, and just fess up about us?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 03:11 PM~6567060
> *why dont u stop playing dumb, and just fess up about us?
> *


us....nicca there aint no us! you need to stop spreading non-sense!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 04:31 PM~6567176
> *us....nicca there aint no us! you need to stop spreading non-sense!
> *


dang, 1st showtime916 talmbout you two kicked it now this??? wtf? ftw!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 03:31 PM~6567176
> *us....nicca there aint no us! you need to stop spreading non-sense!
> *


This isnt happening between ya'll two...i seen the video? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 14 2006, 04:34 PM~6567194
> *This isnt happening between ya'll two...i seen the video? :0
> *


link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 04:31 PM~6567176
> *us....nicca there aint no us! you need to stop spreading non-sense!
> *


KNEW U ALL ABOUT GAMES.. MOST FEMALES ARE.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 14 2006, 03:14 PM~6567075
> *pics?  link?  :0
> *



how you think she got to the dynamo game fool......danny took her in his capala ss......you know he's got the hook up on hotels...... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 03:37 PM~6567224
> *how you think she got to the dynamo game fool......danny took her in his capala ss......you know he's got the hook up on hotels...... :biggrin:
> *


is that the road trip he was talking about? lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 04:37 PM~6567224
> *how you think she got to the dynamo game fool......danny took her in his capala ss......you know he's got the hook up on hotels...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 14 2006, 03:34 PM~6567194
> *This isnt happening between ya'll two...i seen the video? :0
> *


what video? :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 03:42 PM~6567271
> *what video? :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


looks like someone here is trying to act all innocent......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 03:36 PM~6567217
> *KNEW U ALL ABOUT GAMES..    MOST FEMALES ARE.
> *


:twak: 

STOP CRYIN!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 03:37 PM~6567224
> *how you think she got to the dynamo game fool......danny took her in his capala ss......you know he's got the hook up on hotels...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sssshhhiiiitttt!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 14 2006, 04:43 PM~6567277
> *:twak:
> 
> STOP CRYIN!!!  :angry:
> *


STFU.. YOU GOT GOT ALL TEARY EYES.. OTHER DAY.. telling me all kinda shit about how you dont wanna get hurt again..yada yada yada.. want to know what i was thinking, while i pretended to give a shit? i was thinking "22's or 20's?"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 03:45 PM~6567303
> *STFU.. YOU GOT GOT ALL TEARY EYES..  OTHER DAY..    telling me all kinda shit about how you dont wanna get hurt again..yada yada yada..  want to know what i was thinking, why i pretended listen?  i was thinking "22's or 20's?"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 14 2006, 04:45 PM~6567303
> *STFU.. YOU GOT GOT ALL TEARY EYES..  OTHER DAY..    telling me all kinda shit about how you dont wanna get hurt again..yada yada yada..  want to know what i was thinking, why i pretended listen?  i was thinking "22's or 20's?"
> *


THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT. LOL!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 03:46 PM~6567313
> *THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT.  LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You must not be meeting her requirements sixty8imp


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 03:59 PM~6567398
> *You must not be meeting her requirements sixty8imp
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 03:59 PM~6567398
> *You must not be meeting her requirements sixty8imp
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



fk....that.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 05:04 PM~6567441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fk....that.....
> *


guess she has a fettish of iron on peckers :dunno:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

man i thought this topic was to represent houston lowriders.......obviously there aren't any because this topic is full of bullshit like, burritos, gay stuff, he said she said blah blah blah yada yada yada.

houston is lame, admit it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 14 2006, 05:44 PM~6568531
> *man i thought this topic was to represent houston lowriders.......obviously there aren't any because this topic is full of bullshit like, burritos, gay stuff, he said she said blah blah blah yada yada yada.
> 
> houston is lame, admit it.
> *


straight up?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2006, 06:47 PM~6561556
> *duece coming to a blvd near u  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



so what did you get a 59 OR 62?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 07:26 AM~6564481
> *just a couple
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the one from DFW area?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2006, 07:53 AM~6564631
> *lowriders turned politicians
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 08:02 AM~6564672
> *here is the definition of politics...
> 
> Politics is the process by which groups make decisions. Although the term is generally applied to behavior within governments, politics is observed in all human (and many non-human) group interactions, including corporate, academic, and religious institutions.
> ...



getting too technical...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 08:16 AM~6564728
> *GIVE EM TO ME....MY BABY NEEDS BABY WIPES..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 08:30 AM~6564797
> *at least you didn't get SNJ tattooed on your arms like pat (impalastyle) did of a long lost car club.  :cheesy:
> *



that mest up latin


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 09:48 AM~6565338
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ellie do u still have the cutty?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 14 2006, 05:44 PM~6568531
> *man i thought this topic was to represent houston lowriders.......obviously there aren't any because this topic is full of bullshit like, burritos, gay stuff, he said she said blah blah blah yada yada yada.
> 
> houston is lame, admit it.
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 14 2006, 07:44 PM~6568531
> *man i thought this topic was to represent houston lowriders.......obviously there aren't any because this topic is full of bullshit like, burritos, gay stuff, he said she said blah blah blah yada yada yada.
> 
> houston is lame, admit it.
> *



repost x 100


this topic has more posts about how lame this topic is than anything... 

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2006, 09:13 PM~6569193
> *ellie do u still have the cutty?
> *



nah... traded for the 64. 


I was just postin lowriders, cars and people in the Houston Lowriders thread.

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2006, 08:49 PM~6569007
> *getting too technical...
> *



true...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 14 2006, 05:44 PM~6568531
> *man i thought this topic was to represent houston lowriders.......obviously there aren't any because this topic is full of bullshit like, burritos, gay stuff, he said she said blah blah blah yada yada yada.
> 
> houston is lame, admit it.
> *


everyday , i have to read thru about 20 new pages, :uh: just to see if there's something interesting about lowriding ofcourse  o well


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 14 2006, 05:44 PM~6568531
> *man i thought this topic was to represent houston lowriders.......obviously there aren't any because this topic is full of bullshit like, burritos, gay stuff, he said she said blah blah blah yada yada yada.
> 
> houston is lame, admit it.
> *


agreed


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2006, 10:08 AM~6565010
> *I'll be taking a trip to Weslaco next week to stock up on Dickies clothing.  Put your orders in if you are interested.
> *


can i go?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Nov 14 2006, 10:18 PM~6570327
> *can i go,i need some more work pants?
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

Odessa Car Show....got 2 spots left on the 18 wheeler,,leaving houston going thru san anto,,please pm if interested.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2006, 10:19 PM~6569779
> *everyday , i have to read thru about 20 new pages, :uh:  just to see if there's something interesting about lowriding ofcourse   o well
> *



arent yall glad its kept in the 1st page of lowrider general instead of having to look for it on page 56.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this topic is lame...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 14 2006, 07:44 PM~6568531
> *man i thought this topic was to represent houston lowriders.......obviously there aren't any because this topic is full of bullshit like, burritos, gay stuff, he said she said blah blah blah yada yada yada.
> 
> houston is lame, admit it.
> *


AGREE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2006, 08:39 PM~6568975
> *Is that the one from DFW area?
> *


no shit, that's skim's droptop. his caddy is in the background :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 06:48 AM~6572215
> *this topic is lame...
> *



x2 to the 5th power


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 07:48 AM~6572215
> *this topic is lame...
> *


AGREE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 15 2006, 08:40 AM~6572325
> *x2 to the 5th power
> *


AGREE, Houston is lame period. DALLAS is where it is at. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 08:48 AM~6572354
> *AGREE, Houston is lame period.  DALLAS is where it is at.  :biggrin:
> *



agreed...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 06:48 AM~6572354
> *AGREE, Houston is lame period.  DALLAS is where it is at.  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna show dallas what a duece rag is supposed to look like


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2006, 08:50 AM~6572361
> *im gonna show dallas what a duece rag is supposed to look like
> *


Luckily you got a Dallas rag to work off of. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 06:51 AM~6572366
> *Luckily you got a Dallas rag to work off of.  :0
> *


it came from california :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2006, 08:52 AM~6572369
> *it came from california  :uh:
> *


was being built in dallas :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 06:53 AM~6572372
> *was being built in dallas  :uh:
> *


being rebuilt and finished in houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2006, 08:59 AM~6572399
> *being rebuilt and finished in houston
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

houston has 2 types of lowriders. the ones that do things and the ones that talk about doing things. :biggrin: :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2006, 09:01 AM~6572404
> *houston has 2 types of lowriders. the ones that do things and the ones that talk about doing things.  :biggrin:  :0
> *



agreed!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2006, 09:01 AM~6572404
> *houston has 2 types of lowriders. the ones that do things and the ones that talk about doing things.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


power moves


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2006, 09:01 AM~6572404
> *houston has 2 types of lowriders. the ones that do things and the ones that talk about doing things.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


and the ones that did things before some knew how to drive


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 06:44 AM~6572338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn is that the lac with kandy paint, lifted, interior. engine work, and daytons? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

enough talking... more pictures.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mas...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 07:02 AM~6572410
> *and the ones that did things before some knew how to drive
> *


do you know what happens when you put an old rooster and a young rooster in the same cage ? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2006, 09:10 AM~6572435
> *do you know what happens when you put an old rooster and a young rooster in the same cage ?  :biggrin:
> *


sorry, wasn't raised in the hood with roosters and chickens. i'll ask your black neighbors. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2006, 09:10 AM~6572435
> *do you know what happens when you put an old rooster and a young rooster in the same cage ?  :biggrin:
> *


cock action


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:11 AM~6572441
> *cock action
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

CLEAN CAPRICE!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 09:13 AM~6572448
> *CLEAN CAPRICE!!!!!
> *


Its in Beaumont now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:15 AM~6572454
> *Its in Beaumont now
> *



:angry: 

I love that car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

AMERICAN MUSCLE :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 09:16 AM~6572458
> *:angry:
> 
> I love that car.
> *


agree......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

crushin' quarter panels!!!! :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston Lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 09:19 AM~6572466
> *AMERICAN MUSCLE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I might go that route with mine...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

say bye bye the this car too...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 09:25 AM~6572488
> *I might go that route with mine...
> *


once i land this other 62, that's my plans


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:25 AM~6572492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 09:26 AM~6572496
> *once i land this other 62, that's my plans
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

update pic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:32 AM~6572512
> *update pic
> 
> 
> ...


you going to put some gold daytons and get all the chrome in gold?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 09:34 AM~6572524
> *you going to put some gold daytons and get all the chrome in gold?
> *


my Daytons are chrome and gold.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:37 AM~6572535
> *my Daytons are chrome and gold.
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:37 AM~6572535
> *my Daytons are chrome and gold.
> *


haven't seen your car in a while. my bad. looks good.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 09:40 AM~6572550
> *haven't seen your car in a while.  my bad.  looks good.
> *


thanks


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 08:37 AM~6572535
> *my Daytons are chrome and gold.
> 
> 
> ...



damn those wheels are clean.......dayton had them on sale for a while about a yr or two ago for $1550 and i know that was damn cheap........i should have picked them ho's up....but i didn't want to sell my all chrome daytons to do it...  ....very very nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 09:45 AM~6572573
> *damn those wheels are clean.......dayton had them on sale for a while about a yr or two ago for $1550 and i know that was damn cheap........i should have picked them ho's up....but i didn't want to sell my all chrome daytons to do it...  ....very very nice!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


on sale damn! 



Thanks man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

more pics









This was in cali in front of bowtie  










This was at the mid west showdown, Michigan, summer of 04  Parked next to my homie max's fleetwood


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 08:51 AM~6572593
> *on sale damn!
> Thanks man
> *



yeah...i know...it was for a limited time and limited supply.....i want some of those damn anniversary ones....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

post your houston/bryan :biggrin: rides damit!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 10:09 AM~6572674
> *post your houston/bryan :biggrin: rides damit!!!
> *



SI

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

is there one or two shows going on this weekend? when was that emilianos thing going on?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 10:10 AM~6572686
> *SI
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i wanna see some h-town rides! and no not your daily unless its a low :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 08:32 AM~6572512
> *update pic
> 
> 
> ...


NARDI! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Nov 14 2006, 11:18 PM~6570327
> *can i go?
> *


SI


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my baby...and my son's future lowrider....












:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 15 2006, 10:13 AM~6572700
> *NARDI! :biggrin:
> *


W/plated adaptor


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 15 2006, 08:48 AM~6572354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 10:17 AM~6572720
> *W/plated adaptor
> *


big baller


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 10:16 AM~6572713
> *my baby...and my son's future lowrider....
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 10:18 AM~6572722
> *big baller
> *


no, i just save for the good stuff  I could fake the funk and buy a grant adaptor but that would look cheap!! I like to do shit right the 1st time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 10:22 AM~6572744
> *no, i just save for the good stuff   I could fake the funk and buy a grant adaptor but that would look cheap!! I like to do shit right the 1st time
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:19 AM~6572727
> *  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



it's been out of commission for a while....did some frame work on it and a new setup....was going to make it into a hopper, but i decided to rebuild it for my son...i've had it too long to just break it...was my daily driver for yrs....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

1968 cadillac......sold this one to some guy from h-town....he paid me cash in 10's and 20's....i was like :0 ....i ain't even gonna ask what you do..... he just laughed.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 10:25 AM~6572758
> *it's been out of commission for a while....did some frame work on it and a new setup....was going to make it into a hopper, but i decided to rebuild it  for my son...i've had it too long to just break it...was my daily driver for yrs....
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning fockers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 15 2006, 10:30 AM~6572794
> *morning fockers.
> *


$500 ese. right now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

1st candy blue with chrome 22's<<<<sold wheels with 68....










2nd candy job with anodized blue 22's


everyone and their momma asked me.........how did you paint your wheels......i said i didn't.....i bought new ones bishes.....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 10:31 AM~6572810
> *$500 ese.  right now.
> *


pinche mamon!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 10:27 AM~6572776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I sold this one 3 years ago to a guy from Port Arthur, same thing. 0nes, 5's, 10's and 20's.... He was trippin because he had never seen a real baby lac drop top. Gave me a G just to hold it overnight


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 15 2006, 10:34 AM~6572832
> *pinche mamon!
> *


unemployment is a mutha. $595.95


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 10:35 AM~6572840
> *unemployment is a mutha.  $595.95
> *


u aint lying man. No luck yet. Im looking for anything.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 15 2006, 09:37 AM~6572848
> *u aint lying man. No luck yet. Im looking for anything.
> *



you could work for latin....washing his 50 cars and 40 sets of rims.....dusting them daily.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 10:38 AM~6572854
> *you could work for latin....washing his 50 cars and 40 sets of rims.....dusting them daily.... :biggrin:
> *


or he could work for you so you can have some left over $$ after childsupport is taken out. :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 10:38 AM~6572854
> *you could work for latin....washing his 50 cars and 40 sets of rims.....dusting them daily.... :biggrin:
> *


true, but he pays in monopoly money


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 15 2006, 10:39 AM~6572869
> *true, but he pays in monopoly money
> *


 :biggrin: 

one day i'll be ballin' out of control


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston Lowriders!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 10:42 AM~6572882
> *:biggrin:
> 
> one day i'll be ballin' out of control
> *


luckily i still have some money away in stocks. that $$ is for security.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 15 2006, 10:47 AM~6572903
> *luckily i still have some money away in stocks. that $$ is for security.
> *


i need to work for a pawn shop :0 

on the real, another engineer called me up looking for someone to travel for them to california on a 3 week there 1 week here basis. taking measurements on structures/pipes. would you be down for it?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 09:39 AM~6572863
> *or he could work for you so you can have some left over $$ after childsupport is taken out.  :0
> *



shit.........can't afford it....unless he lets me claim him on my taxes.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 10:49 AM~6572917
> *shit.........can't afford it....unless he lets me claim him on my taxes.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 10:47 AM~6572907
> *i need to work for a pawn shop  :0
> 
> on the real, another engineer called me up looking for someone to travel for them to california on a 3 week there 1 week here basis.  taking measurements on structures/pipes.  would you be down for it?
> *


im still currently in school. wont be able to. i have to go to these classes. 2 more left to get my degree and im done!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 15 2006, 10:51 AM~6572932
> *im still currently in school. wont be able to. i have to go to these classes. 2 more left to get my degree and im done!
> *


THAT'S COOL.

anyone interested that has some kind of experience in construction/engineering(drafting) hit me up. He sent this also yesterday.

*Gabriel,

Do you know anyone that is willing to go work in California for three weeks, off 1 week and then again three weeks.

Work is to go and measure some equipment and pipe lines.

The person must be trustworthy and hard worker. He will be paid good.*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 10:53 AM~6572940
> *THAT'S COOL.
> 
> anyone interested that has some kind of experience in construction/engineering(drafting) hit me up.  He sent this also yesterday.
> ...


Ive got the construction... does high school drafting count? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 10:59 AM~6572965
> *Ive got the construction... does high school drafting count? :cheesy:
> *


you just have to know how to use a measuring tape and knowledge of piping.

(some homosexual will reply on the piping part in a homosexual way)


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 10:01 AM~6572972
> *you just have to know how to use a measuring tape and knowledge of piping.
> 
> (some homosexual will reply on the piping part in a homosexual way)
> *



normally that would be you if someone else had posted this :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 11:02 AM~6572981
> *normally that would be you if someone else had posted this  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, or you or danny cabron. :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

POST LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 11:06 AM~6573010
> *POST LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!
> *



SI, yall were getting off topic there for a sec... :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 11:01 AM~6572972
> *you just have to know how to use a measuring tape and knowledge of piping.
> 
> (NOT in a homosexual way)*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 11:10 AM~6573033
> *I know how to lay pipe!! :biggrin:
> (NOT in a homosexual way)
> *


that's something i would say :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 11:15 AM~6573085
> *that's something i would say  :cheesy:
> *


Simon!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

more pics man


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 15 2006, 11:28 AM~6573130
> *more pics man
> *



youre da photographer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 10:16 AM~6572713
> *my baby...and my son's future lowrider....
> 
> 
> ...


My Daily from back in the day! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 10:29 AM~6573132
> *youre da photographer!!!!!!!!!
> *


no pics here at work mayne


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 15 2006, 11:31 AM~6573149
> *no pics here at work mayne
> *



wut? youre working again?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 15 2006, 11:31 AM~6573149
> *no pics here at work mayne
> *


ya valio


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 11:32 AM~6573154
> *wut? youre working again?
> *


spokes n juice wasn't paying the bills.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 10:33 AM~6573160
> *spokes n juice wasn't paying the bills.
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 11:33 AM~6573160
> *spokes n juice wasn't paying the bills.
> *



TRUE DAT!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston Lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

for da hoppers!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

The new order for 2007 LRM tickets was just dropped on my desk.... buahahahahaha!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 10:44 AM~6573237
> *The new order for 2007 LRM tickets was just dropped on my desk.... buahahahahaha!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 06:46 AM~6572213
> *arent yall glad its kept in the 1st page of lowrider general instead of having to look for it on page 56....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how did that wreck happen liv4farts


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 10:30 AM~6573138
> *My Daily from back in the day! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



OH SHIT......I REMEMBER THAT CAR....IT WAS CLEAN!!!! I THINK I WOULD HAVE HAD TO WHOOP SOMEONES ASS AFTER THAT..... :angry: 

RIP............ :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 09:53 AM~6572940
> *THAT'S COOL.
> 
> anyone interested that has some kind of experience in construction/engineering(drafting) hit me up.  He sent this also yesterday.
> ...


I WOULD. JUST CANT BE GONE FOR THAT LONG :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 15 2006, 11:53 AM~6573300
> *I WOULD.  JUST CANT BE GONE FOR THAT LONG :angry:
> *


You must be on probation.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 11:57 AM~6573330
> *
> 
> 
> ...



super sweeeeettttt!!!!!


wait is that a Houston Lowrider? :burn:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 10:57 AM~6573330
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FO X FO LAC :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 11:13 AM~6573434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE'S AN IDEA FOR YOU LATIN.......GN FRONT CLIP ON THE MAZDA..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

LATIN SAID HE'LL BE BACK SHORTLY.....THEY LOST POWER AT WORK.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hell yeah its freakin windy over here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 12:21 PM~6573499
> *LATIN SAID HE'LL BE BACK SHORTLY.....THEY LOST POWER AT WORK.... :biggrin:
> *


He must have had a double flusher and knocked his whole place offline! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 12:24 PM~6573507
> *Hell yeah its freakin windy over here!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hell yeah it is here too!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 11:21 AM~6573499
> *LATIN SAID HE'LL BE BACK SHORTLY.....THEY LOST POWER AT WORK.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks for keepin us updated...




:ugh:




:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 11:26 AM~6573513
> *He must have had a double flusher and knocked his whole place offline!  :biggrin:
> *



he was saying he hoped they sent them home soon cause he had a pokin sensation and couldn't hold it any longer.....haha....i told him you better take yo ass to the store before you will need to buy some new draws........ :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 15 2006, 12:28 PM~6573531
> *thanks for keepin us updated...
> :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *



:0

was that comment Houston Lowriders topic approved? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 11:46 AM~6573629
> *:0
> 
> was that comment Houston Lowriders topic approved?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


of course not. it was from me and i dont have a low-low.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 10:24 AM~6573507
> *Hell yeah its freakin windy over here!!!!!!!!!!
> *


how u think i feel.. im trying to paint a motorcycle in this weather... :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 15 2006, 12:55 PM~6573684
> *of course not. it was from me and i dont have a low-low.
> *



troublemaker


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 15 2006, 12:56 PM~6573692
> *how u think i feel.. im trying to paint a motorcycle in this weather...  :angry:
> *



close the bay door... :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 15 2006, 12:56 PM~6573692
> *how u think i feel.. im trying to paint a motorcycle in this weather...  :angry:
> *


get a booth!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 11:57 AM~6573704
> *troublemaker
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 14 2006, 11:39 AM~6566056
> *hopefully we will make it out this yr goofy.....not doing the parade here so i'm gonna see who i can bring down with me for the event.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 12:28 PM~6573527
> *Hell yeah it is here too!
> *


I'm up 31 floors in the tallest building in downtown ... the building is swayin' and creakin' :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 15 2006, 01:26 PM~6573960
> *I'm up 31 floors in the tallest building in downtown ... the building is swayin' and creakin' :ugh:
> *



damn... sea sickness.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 15 2006, 12:26 PM~6573960
> *I'm up 31 floors in the tallest building in downtown ... the building is swayin' and creakin' :ugh:
> *


fk that!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 10:55 AM~6573322
> *You must be on probation.
> *


ME? NAW. REAL G'S NEVER GET CAUGHT.  
CANT TAKE THAT MUCH TIME OFF


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 15 2006, 01:26 PM~6573960
> *I'm up 31 floors in the tallest building in downtown ... the building is swayin' and creakin' :ugh:
> *


I worked on the 26th floor of the bank of america center awhile back  Kinda cool to look down on 45 from 26 floors up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 11:57 AM~6573330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 12:14 PM~6573445
> *THERE'S AN IDEA FOR YOU LATIN.......GN FRONT CLIP ON THE MAZDA..... :biggrin:
> *


that's a nissan there :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 15 2006, 01:26 PM~6573960
> *I'm up 31 floors in the tallest building in downtown ... the building is swayin' and creakin' :ugh:
> *


you work in that building that use to be known as the texas commerce tower in the early 90's? 75 stories tall? 50th floor has an observation area?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:09 PM~6574235
> *that's a nissan there  :twak:
> *


only you would know that!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 02:11 PM~6574253
> *only you would know that!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:10 PM~6574247
> *you work in that building that use to be known as the texas commerce tower in the early 90's?  75 stories tall?  50th floor has an observation area?
> *


I dunno what it used to be called ... but it's like 71 stories ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 15 2006, 10:58 AM~6573711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up buy me one...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 15 2006, 02:17 PM~6574290
> *I dunno what it used to be called ... but it's like 71 stories ...
> *


that's not the tallest one then. the tallest downtown is 75 stories, use to work there.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:20 PM~6574307
> *that's not the tallest one then.  the tallest downtown is 75 stories, use to work there.
> *


okay second tallest :uh: but it's still loud and hell and swaying like a mofo ... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 01:20 PM~6574307
> *that's not the tallest one then.  the tallest downtown is 75 stories, use to work there.
> *



you should work for a tourism company.....pinche landmarks expert o que....haha :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Nov 15 2006, 02:21 PM~6574313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, i just have worked in the city, ole country boy.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 15 2006, 01:21 PM~6574313
> *okay second tallest :uh: but it's still loud and hell and swaying like a mofo ...  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



just imagine how SLIM feels....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:24 PM~6574336
> *know what you mean, we use to go on the roof of the building since we  had keys to it after a night out and look over the ledge drunk.
> *



when I was at the Art Institute we had to draw the Transco tower (williams tower now)
from the top looking down... :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 01:24 PM~6574336
> *know what you mean, we use to go on the roof of the building since we  had keys to it after a night out and look over the ledge drunk.
> nah, i just have worked in the city, ole country boy.
> *


i'm just glad not to have to deal with traffic.....an hour to work , then an hour home......fk that....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 02:26 PM~6574353
> *i'm just glad not to have to deal with traffic.....an hour to work , then an hour home......fk that....... :biggrin:
> *



true dat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 02:26 PM~6574345
> *when I was at the Art Institute we had to draw the Transco tower (williams tower now)
> from the top looking down...  :ugh:
> *


you'll never see the bottom of the building.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 02:26 PM~6574353
> *i'm just glad not to have to deal with traffic.....an hour to work , then an hour home......fk that....... :biggrin:
> *


it's alright when the $ is good.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 01:27 PM~6574363
> *it's alright when the $ is good.
> *



the money better be good.....2 extra hours a day plus gas.....shit.....better be well worth it...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:27 PM~6574359
> *you'll never see the bottom of the building.
> *



nope...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Lets get back on topic here....
:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:34 AM~6572834
> *I sold this one 3 years ago to a guy from Port Arthur, same thing. 0nes, 5's, 10's and 20's.... He was trippin because he had never seen a real baby lac drop top. Gave me a G just to hold it overnight
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that car. I wondered what happened to it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 02:29 PM~6574381
> *the money better be good.....2 extra hours a day plus gas.....shit.....better be well worth it...
> *


when you get educated, degreed & experienced, it's well worth it. no handouts here, worked and paid to get where i'm at. could still work contract for other engineering firms in the evening but got burned out on that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 01:33 PM~6574404
> *when you get educated, degreed & experienced, it's well worth it.  no handouts here, worked and paid to get where i'm at.  could still work contract for other engineering firms in the evening but got burned out on that.*



shit....better be :biggrin: 


balla!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 02:39 PM~6574438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


memories of my '63 :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 02:41 PM~6574448
> *shit....better be  :biggrin:
> balla!!!!!!!
> *


to get where you are at, did you have to have a college education or did you just walk in and land a "job"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 01:42 PM~6574458
> *to get where you are at, did you have to have a college education or did you just walk in and land a "job"
> *



bilingual and had to get licensed by the state.....tests are a bitch.....college is ok for some, but not for me....don't see the use in going to school for yrs and yrs and could end up in some bullshit job anyway....some get lucky and get good jobs...the others still work at mcdonalds with their degree hanging on the wall..... :biggrin: my friend john is an architect with his own company now.....started just doing drafts at a company and worked his way up....with no school.....lucky bastard....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 02:48 PM~6574475
> *bilingual and had to get licensed by the state.....tests are a bitch.....college is ok for some, but not for me....don't see the use in going to school for yrs and yrs and could end up in some bullshit job anyway....some get lucky and get good jobs...the others still work at mcdonalds with their degree hanging on the wall..... :biggrin:  my friend john is an architect with his own company now.....started just doing drafts at a company and worked his way up....with no school.....lucky bastard....
> *


know of someone who b.s.'ed his way into a firm and now holds management. some can do it.

LOWRIDER
\/\/\/\/


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 02:53 PM~6574494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

DALLAS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 02:54 PM~6574499
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> this one looks like he's hugging a pack of bologna gone bad.....
> 
> ...


SHE'S GOT ENOUGH FOLDS FOR THE HOMIES TO DIG INTO. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:54 PM~6574497
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> DALLAS?
> *



here at MacGregor


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 02:59 PM~6574515
> *here at MacGregor
> *


everybody busts those toy hoppers, that's why i asked "dallas"

need to fine tune mine up. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

More Houston Lowriders...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

more please..........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 15 2006, 03:04 PM~6574542
> *more please..........
> *



ok...






































someone start the new topic for:

*Whatever Happened to MacGregor park?*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

"What's up girl? I'm John and I want to knock that wooden ass"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 03:07 PM~6574559
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HA-HA!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:09 PM~6574573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here u go again.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angel: 

wooden nickel head


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:02 PM~6574532
> *More Houston Lowriders...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats at the McDonalds on Memorial by my townhouse :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 03:14 PM~6574620
> *:angel:
> 
> wooden nickel head
> ...



damn!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:15 PM~6574635
> *damn!
> *


she didn't complain :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 03:15 PM~6574632
> *Thats at the McDonalds on Memorial by my townhouse :cheesy:
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn. :tears: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azgBhZfcqaQ


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 03:18 PM~6574662
> *damn.  :tears:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azgBhZfcqaQ
> *



truly mest up!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DEEZNUTZ


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:20 PM~6574685
> *truly mest up!!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wasnt this theater in the news recently?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 02:18 PM~6574662
> *damn.  :tears:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azgBhZfcqaQ
> *




man...that hurts my heart....i have 2 eddie bauer car seats but only the baby sits in one of them...the other i'm going to have to put back in the car and get another one.......i'm not taking any chances....so damn sad....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:31 PM~6574776
> *wasnt this theater in the news recently?
> 
> 
> ...


night b4 last. They didnt have a permit to have a tour and it was deemed unsafe for a tour of the inside.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 03:34 PM~6574798
> *night b4 last. They didnt have a permit to have a tour and it was deemed unsafe for a tour of the inside.
> *



yes. and they need 3 million or something to redo the inside... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:35 PM~6574803
> *yes. and they need 3 million or something to redo the inside...  :0
> *


yup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:35 PM~6574803
> *yes. and they need 3 million or something to redo the inside...  :0
> *


that strip was once a flea market in the early 90's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 03:37 PM~6574823
> *that strip was once a flea market in the early 90's
> *



damn... its been around since the 40s no... or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:39 PM~6574841
> *damn... its been around since the 40s no... or am I thinking of something else?
> *


50's i think.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 03:40 PM~6574852
> *50's i think.
> *



Im surprised, the way they like tearing stuff down here in Houston.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

More Houston Lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:41 PM~6574863
> *Im surprised, the way they like tearing stuff down here in Houston.
> *


I think they said 40's..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.texasescapes.com/TexasTheaters/...tan-Theatre.htm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:48 PM~6574921
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow those are nice!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 03:54 PM~6574983
> *wow those are nice!
> *


agreed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

old grocery store back in the days in houston.

nice bombs.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 03:57 PM~6575002
> *old grocery store back in the days in houston.
> 
> nice bombs.
> ...



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:58 PM~6575006
> *si
> *


pasadena (corner of what is now shaver & southmore west of wal-mart)










houston


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 04:09 PM~6575078
> *http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i185/gli...us/cmmnt/z2.jpg
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 04:16 PM~6575138
> *POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 03:00 PM~6575018
> *pasadena (corner of what is now shaver & southmore west of wal-mart)
> 
> 
> ...



dats dem gangsta cars :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 


wonder if they cruised richmond.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 04:17 PM~6575147
> *si
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 04:11 PM~6575089
> *:burn:
> *


I fixed that link!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 04:19 PM~6575177
> *I fixed that link!
> 
> *



I was hoping you didnt... :angry: 


:barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This topic is Lame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 04:21 PM~6575195
> *This topic is Lame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AGREE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 04:21 PM~6575195
> *This topic is Lame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im going home.... more pics tomorrow...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 04:29 PM~6575233
> *Im going home.... more pics tomorrow...
> *


ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 04:29 PM~6575233
> *Im going home.... more pics tomorrow...
> *


enough post whoring for today im out too.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 03:18 PM~6575165
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you touch my bike and i will kill you and eat your soul!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 03:03 PM~6575439
> *you touch my bike and i will kill you and eat your soul!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


my bike looked so ugly then compared to now


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=299143&st=100


THIS SHIT IS TOOOOO FUNNY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2006, 06:16 PM~6575944
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=299143&st=100
> THIS SHIT IS TOOOOO FUNNY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=299178


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone on here go to ToC frequently?? They are having an event on Nov 22nd...hit me up if u wanna know details..they will be at a NEW LOCATION :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 15 2006, 06:06 PM~6576705
> *Anyone on here go to ToC frequently?? They are having an event on Nov 22nd...hit me up if u wanna know details..they will be at a NEW LOCATION  :biggrin:
> *


hey i want to set up a party for my wifey on dec 2nd at TOC for her b-day..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 02:19 PM~6575177
> *I fixed that link!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

whats up mr goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 01:25 PM~6574725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Nov 15 2006, 06:22 PM~6576787
> *whats up mr goofy
> *


Wuts up Rob.....heard you a busy man these days....you coming down for the Toy drive??


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 15 2006, 08:24 PM~6576804
> *Wuts up Rob.....heard you a busy man these days....you coming down for the Toy drive??
> *


hope so but have to see as it gets closer


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 15 2006, 07:19 PM~6576770
> *hey i want to set up a party for my wifey on dec 2nd at TOC for her b-day..
> *


Well let me talk to the guy there... For now this will be the place to be on the 22nd for people who like to go there...or the NEW spot for ToC!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 15 2006, 05:46 AM~6572213
> *arent yall glad its kept in the 1st page of lowrider general instead of having to look for it on page 56....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


true that


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 06:39 AM~6572321
> *no shit, that's skim's droptop.  his caddy is in the background  :0
> *



alright mr. iknoweverybodyonlayitlow


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2006, 08:34 AM~6572834
> *I sold this one 3 years ago to a guy from Port Arthur, same thing. 0nes, 5's, 10's and 20's.... He was trippin because he had never seen a real baby lac drop top. Gave me a G just to hold it overnight
> 
> 
> ...



i member that baby lac


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 15 2006, 06:06 PM~6576705
> *Anyone on here go to ToC frequently?? They are having an event on Nov 22nd...hit me up if u wanna know details..they will be at a NEW LOCATION  :biggrin:
> *



toc got full of hardheads :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 15 2006, 11:48 PM~6578032
> *toc got full of hardheads :thumbsdown:
> *


you can't hang?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*YOU CALL THAT A KNIFE?!*

http://thumbnails.theplatform.com.edgesuit...lthataknife.mp4


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 15 2006, 10:48 PM~6578032
> *toc got full of hardheads :thumbsdown:
> *


Well with a new location...things are supposed to change as far as dress codes and all that..less thuggish ruggish bone. :uh: Its moving right down the street to what used to be Visions...which should allow for more room. :biggrin: 

Atmosphere and Club Zone Houston will be there with the ToC people helping it come together. The 22nd we'll be at ToC and 23rd at club Ultra...so we gonna party our turkey day away. Burn off all them calories!! HAHA :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do they let u in with nikes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 08:50 AM~6579693
> *Well with a new location...things are supposed to change as far as dress codes and all that..less thuggish ruggish bone. :uh: Its moving right down the street to what used to be Visions...which should allow for more room. :biggrin:
> 
> Atmosphere and Club Zone Houston will be there with the ToC people helping it come together.  The 22nd we'll be at ToC and 23rd at club Ultra...so we gonna party our turkey day away.  Burn off all them calories!! HAHA :uh:
> *


They can move it, still will attract the old crowd. Houston club scene = :thumbsdown: due to dumbasses that don't know how to act.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2006, 08:53 AM~6579706
> *do they let u in with nikes.
> *


that's Roys Beer Garden in the hood. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2006, 07:53 AM~6579706
> *do they let u in with nikes.
> *



They used to...they may not anymore...but fo YOU...we can make an exception


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

POST LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Was over at boiler's house last night and he wanted me to post this. got two more pics but the camera phone is shetty.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 08:58 AM~6579721
> *POST LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



didnt bring the cds with me today...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:01 AM~6579727
> *Was over at boiler's house last night and he wanted me to post this.  got two more pics but the camera phone is shetty.
> 
> 
> ...




super sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 09:09 AM~6579750
> *didnt bring the cds with me today...
> *


? MUSICA?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:14 AM~6579769
> *?  MUSICA?
> *



pics? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 09:18 AM~6579789
> *pics? :uh:
> *


mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:23 AM~6579809
> *mest  up
> *



si....

but I did snap this pic yesterday on the way home. Ride was clean.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2006, 07:53 AM~6579706
> *do they let u in with nikes.
> *



just if they are cortez...... :biggrin: 

latin ....you can wear your mucha lucha ones....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 09:38 AM~6579872
> *just if they are cortez...... :biggrin:
> 
> latin ....you can wear your mucha lucha ones....... :biggrin:
> *


Won't wear them period. Those are going in my garage with all my toys.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2006, 08:53 AM~6579706
> *do they let u in with nikes.
> *


buy my chucks bitch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 07:47 AM~6579917
> *buy my chucks bitch.
> *


THEY WILL GIVE ME THE FLU


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. by the way.. 96 caprice is cloned to SS, painted, and got rims now!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 09:49 AM~6579926
> *oh..  by the way.. 96 caprice is cloned to SS, painted, and got rims now!!
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 09:49 AM~6579926
> *oh..  by the way.. 96 caprice is cloned to SS, painted, and got rims now!!
> *


pics?

this shopworker here is selling a '95 impala ss for 5 g's. was clean last time i saw it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 16 2006, 09:50 AM~6579933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 08:50 AM~6579693
> *Well with a new location...things are supposed to change as far as dress codes and all that..less thuggish ruggish bone. :uh: Its moving right down the street to what used to be Visions...which should allow for more room. :biggrin:
> 
> Atmosphere and Club Zone Houston will be there with the ToC people helping it come together.  The 22nd we'll be at ToC and 23rd at club Ultra...so we gonna party our turkey day away.  Burn off all them calories!! HAHA :uh:
> *



do they let you in with these? 










:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 09:54 AM~6579953
> *do they let you in with these?
> 
> 
> ...


think you can only get into gay clubs with those.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 09:51 AM~6579943
> *
> 
> 
> ...



super sweet! do you drive it with the doors open mayne!!!?

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 09:54 AM~6579955
> *think you can only get into gay clubs with those.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 09:54 AM~6579955
> *think you can only get into gay clubs with those.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 16 2006, 08:50 AM~6579938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to the caprice ss logo??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:57 AM~6579972
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



it wasnt that funny. maybe 2 :roflmao: at the most. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 09:51 AM~6579943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah right. lol










where did all the chrome trim go?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 09:57 AM~6579974
> *damn that's cheap......does it have a motor??
> *


yes, he's a paisa. don't know what he has.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:59 AM~6579986
> *yeah right.  lol
> 
> 
> ...



he painted over it. paisa style!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 08:59 AM~6579986
> *yeah right.  lol
> 
> 
> ...



painted straight over it...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 16 2006, 09:55 AM~6579957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shaved em!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 10:03 AM~6580008
> *perfect for going to taqueria drive-thru's
> figured fk it, my title says impala ss, im putting impala ss!  fk what anybody thinks.
> shaved em!
> *


that was a quick turn. who did the doors open mayne?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:04 AM~6580012
> *that was a quick turn.  who did the doors open mayne?
> *


lone star. used hinges he found and home depot, meant for garage doors. he said that was OG style!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 10:06 AM~6580027
> *lone star.  used hinges he found and home depot, meant for garage doors. he said that was OG style!
> 
> 
> *


i knew it. LOL :twak: 

post the real Capala SS :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

went to where wets get their exhausts to get my tailpipes.. see the bologne cut angled pipes!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:07 AM~6580034
> *i knew it.  LOL  :twak:
> 
> post the real Capala SS  :twak:
> *


damn ok.. i was bored.. car aint done yet.. ordered some parts i need.. before i can send for body work. then paint. 

i got a pioneer , alarm and tint though..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 10:08 AM~6580037
> *went to where wets get their exhausts to get my tailpipes.. see the bologne cut angled pipes!!!
> 
> 
> *


i was around your hood last night off of canal getting some paisita hook ups on some stuff. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you get my text last night :scrutinize: 

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *Hny Brn Eyz*, sixty8imp, KRAZYTOYZ, dj short dog, mac2lac


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:12 AM~6580058
> *you get my text last night  :scrutinize:
> 
> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


she was busy *****..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Nov 16 2006, 10:13 AM~6580064
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:15 AM~6580074
> *
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:15 AM~6580079
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick: 

POST LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:12 AM~6580058
> *you get my text last night  :scrutinize:
> 
> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


yes cochino!!! i was already fallin asleep. saw it this morning.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2006, 10:17 AM~6580094
> *yes cochino!!! i was already fallin asleep. saw it this morning.
> *


it was a liv4lacs text :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:16 AM~6580087
> *:buttkick:
> 
> POST LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



this topic is lame!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Nov 16 2006, 09:13 AM~6580064
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:18 AM~6580098
> *it was a liv4lacs text  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:19 AM~6580102
> *this topic is lame!!
> *


It went down when S-N-J flopped


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2006, 10:19 AM~6580107
> *:roflmao:
> *


i need to forward you the salad toss one. listen to it. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:19 AM~6580108
> *It went down when S-N-J flopped
> *



nah... way before that. 


that why SnJ flopped...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 16 2006, 10:22 AM~6580126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:23 AM~6580136
> *SINCE THIS POST?
> 
> \/\/\/
> ...



it was all downhill from there... look at the second post...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:22 AM~6580126
> *nah... way before that.
> that why SnJ flopped...
> *


You think those mags will be worth $ in the future? Like a one hit wonder rola?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:24 AM~6580145
> *You think those mags will be worth $ in the future?  Like a one hit wonder rola?
> *



you crazy...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:24 AM~6580140
> *it was all downhill from there... look at the second post...
> *


That dumbass emo. He was telling me about his caddy and this and that when i went to chicago. my primo said "can you see emo's caddy frame?" i said "all i see is weeds and cilantro" he said "it's somewhere in there :dunno: "


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:24 AM~6580145
> *You think those mags will be worth $ in the future?  Like a one hit wonder rola?
> *



shit....there is a dude on here trying to slang the last copy of traditional lowriding.....says they renamed it......so you never know :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:21 AM~6580116
> *i need to forward you the salad toss one.  listen to it.  LOL
> *


man you fker!! i was like...WTF?!?!? my co-worker turned around to see wtf i was watchin. 

NO I DID NOT FINISH WATCHIN IT EITHER!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:26 AM~6580153
> *you crazy...
> *


Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it. - SixfoSS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 08:54 AM~6579953
> *do they let you in with these?
> 
> 
> ...


Arent those like boat shoes? :uh: Ya saben...I dunno why you fools gotta ask. If you wanna go, go if not...then dont.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2006, 10:27 AM~6580159
> *man you fker!! i was like...WTF?!?!? my co-worker turned around to see wtf i was watchin.
> 
> NO I DID NOT FINISH WATCHIN IT EITHER!!!  :angry:
> *


you need to listen to it. LMFAO!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:28 AM~6580166
> *you need to listen to it.  LMFAO!
> *


I HEARD ENOUGH AFTER TWO SECONDS!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 08:54 AM~6579953
> *do they let you in with these?
> 
> 
> ...


Arent those like boat shoes? :uh: Ya saben...I dunno why you fools gotta ask. If you wanna go, go if not...then dont.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2006, 10:28 AM~6580171
> *I HEARD ENOUGH AFTER TWO SECONDS!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

anyone wanting to view/listen to it, hit me up. :angel: 

btw it's a chick and a dude dealing with a salad.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 09:28 AM~6580164
> *Arent those like boat shoes? :uh: Ya saben...I dunno why you fools gotta ask.  If you wanna go, go if not...then dont.
> *



hold up....is that a chromed out aztec calender under your foot ellie??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 10:29 AM~6580175
> *Arent those like boat shoes? :uh: Ya saben...I dunno why you fools gotta ask.  If you wanna go, go if not...then dont.
> *



repost... :uh: 

boat shoes? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 10:31 AM~6580183
> *hold up....is that a chromed out aztec calender under your foot ellie??
> *



si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:30 AM~6580176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> anyone wanting to view/listen to it, hit me up.  :angel:
> ...



how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 08:55 AM~6579710
> *that's Roys Beer Garden in the hood.  :biggrin:
> *


I used to go to Roys :cheesy: Lostsa drunkin nights off Navigation :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 10:32 AM~6580191
> *how much shipped? :biggrin:
> *


$9.95


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 09:32 AM~6580190
> *si
> *



is it metal or aluminum foil over clay? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 10:32 AM~6580197
> *is it metal or aluminum foil over clay? :biggrin:
> *


please don't piss ellie off, wait til you get your $75 first. :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 10:32 AM~6580197
> *is it metal or aluminum foil over clay? :biggrin:
> *



:angry: 












:biggrin: 

nah its the Ken special rattle can chrome.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 09:28 AM~6579830
> *si....
> 
> but I did snap this pic yesterday on the way home. Ride was clean.
> ...


hwy6 @ Littleyork


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:33 AM~6580201
> *please don't piss ellie off, wait til you get your $75 first.  :twak:
> *




getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was askin cause i have a white one.....but it's like a hard clay type material...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 16 2006, 10:35 AM~6580210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i've met the homeboy in dallas earlier this year. :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 09:35 AM~6580208
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



maaaannnn......hook me up with the brand on that rattle can........gonna do the beat up rusted china 13's i have...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 10:35 AM~6580210
> *hwy6 @ Littleyork
> *



si. he was turning unto Little York.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 09:37 AM~6580226
> *si. he was turning unto Little York.
> *



navigation....ON.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 09:32 AM~6580190
> *si
> *


thats nice!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 09:35 AM~6580214
> *getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 08:29 AM~6580175
> *Arent those like boat shoes? :uh: Ya saben...I dunno why you fools gotta ask.  If you wanna go, go if not...then dont.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2006, 10:41 AM~6580248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

who has the list of events coming up? and more Houston Lowrider pics please...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:37 AM~6580219
> *alright mr. iknoweveryintersectioninhouston
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 09:46 AM~6580267
> *who has the list of events coming up? and more Houston Lowrider pics please...
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 06:41 AM~6579667
> *you can't hang?
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:46 AM~6580267
> *who has the list of events coming up? and more Houston Lowrider pics please...
> *


2ND ANNIVERSARY OF H.L.C. TOY DRIVE DEC. 3RD AT THE PASADENA FLEAMARKET CORNER OF SHAVER & SPENCER. DONATE YOUR LEFT OVER T-SHIRTS OR SELL THEM THERE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THE CHARITY.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:44 AM~6580257
> *THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT!!!!!!
> *


they aint ever right!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 10:47 AM~6580269
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:48 AM~6580278
> *2ND ANNIVERSARY OF H.L.C. TOY DRIVE DEC. 3RD AT THE PASADENA FLEAMARKET CORNER OF SHAVER & SPENCER.  DONATE YOUR LEFT OVER T-SHIRTS OR SELL THEM THERE TO RAISE MONEY FOR THE CHARITY.
> *


the left over shirts are used to clean up in the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 08:46 AM~6580267
> *who has the list of events coming up? and more Houston Lowrider pics please...
> *


go to WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM
for all upcoming events.........and past carshow pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:49 AM~6580288
> *the left over shirts are used to clean up in the garage.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 08:49 AM~6580284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE DON JUAN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 16 2006, 10:50 AM~6580295
> *THE DON JUAN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:48 AM~6580281
> *
> *


Latin are you talking about the salad and flatulate text? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 10:53 AM~6580309
> *Latin are you talking about the salad and flatulate text? :cheesy:
> *


yes, i showed it to the shop workers yesterday and they all busted up laughing. LOL

"aye cabron! se anda comiendo el culo!"

don't think most of these paisas know about saladtossin'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=299301


:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:55 AM~6580315
> *yes, i showed it to the shop workers yesterday and they all busted up laughing.  LOL
> 
> "aye cabron!  se anda comiendo el culo!"
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:56 AM~6580328
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=299301
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6580342

:uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Ellie, you didn't catch ghost hunters last night did you? it was so CREEPY!! They were investigating Leap Castle in Ireland. hno: 

Michael did you tell latin about his shout out on BET?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 11:00 AM~6580345
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6580342
> 
> :uh:
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6580350

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 11:02 AM~6580358
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6580350
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=166368&st=0

:uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Nov 16 2006, 10:03 AM~6580367
> *:uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 09:55 AM~6580315
> *yes, i showed it to the shop workers yesterday and they all busted up laughing.  LOL
> 
> "aye cabron!  se anda comiendo el culo!"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 16 2006, 11:01 AM~6580353
> *Hey Ellie, you didn't catch ghost hunters last night did you?  it was so CREEPY!! They were investigating Leap Castle in Ireland. hno:
> 
> Michael did you tell latin about his shout out on BET?
> *



no. didnt catch it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin did you get the hampster text?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 11:05 AM~6580390
> *Latin did you get the hampster text?
> *


when did you send it? i got the cake/salad/girls who swallow. that's it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 11:06 AM~6580396
> *when did you send it?  i got the cake/salad/girls who swallow.  that's it.
> *


Message sent :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 11:12 AM~6580428
> *Message sent :biggrin:
> *


have to step outside to view it....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:04 AM~6580377
> *no. didnt catch it.
> *



One of the investigators got laid out!!! MIchael was like if that was me i'd been like 'quit playing, ya'll motherfkers turn on a light, quit playing'

hahahahah :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 11:13 AM~6580440
> *have to step outside to view it....
> *


Recommended :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 16 2006, 11:15 AM~6580454
> *One of the investigators got laid out!!!  MIchael was like if that was me i'd been like 'quit playing, ya'll motherfkers turn on a light, quit playing'
> 
> hahahahah :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 16 2006, 10:01 AM~6580353
> *Hey Ellie, you didn't catch ghost hunters last night did you?  it was so CREEPY!! They were investigating Leap Castle in Ireland. hno:
> 
> Michael did you tell latin about his shout out on BET?
> *



no...i forgot....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:16 AM~6580459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 10:21 AM~6580116
> *i need to forward you the salad toss one.  listen to it.  LOL
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 11:15 AM~6580455
> *Recommended  :cheesy:
> *


damn, i went outside and forgot to scope it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This topic is lame...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 11:32 AM~6580549
> *This topic is lame...
> *


STOP WHINING AND POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 11:32 AM~6580554
> *STOP WHINING AND POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



no


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0 



these are all low low pics i had in photobucket lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 16 2006, 11:38 AM~6580603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that two tone regal... PeeWee's?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:39 AM~6580607
> *I like that two tone regal... PeeWee's?
> *


si


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 16 2006, 11:44 AM~6580637
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 16 2006, 11:49 AM~6580667
> *
> *


"las nubes" - Little Joe y la Familia :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OK THESE lowlows were snapped up in Dallas...thanks for the invite on the road trip Latin!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Did these ever see the light of day?? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 16 2006, 11:54 AM~6580700
> *PINCHEMAMON
> *


wtf? LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 11:55 AM~6580710
> *Did these ever see the light of day?? :0
> 
> 
> ...



they are laid out on the 3rd issue ready to go... as soon as John gets me the text for it... :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston Lowrider puppy dog... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HLC 1st Food n Toy Drive!! Be ready for the 2nd Annual Toy Drive.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our Road Trip!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 11:02 AM~6580775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 11:05 AM~6580807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 12:07 PM~6580821
> *
> *


dont hate, thats latin's new regal.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *PROVOK*, Dualhex02, mac2lac, sixty8imp, cartier01, KRAZYTOYZ



Juanito!!!!!!! wat it do?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This'll be it for me for now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 10:57 AM~6580723
> *they are laid out on the 3rd issue ready to go... as soon as John gets me the text for it...  :0  :0
> *


wtf?


i remeber someone saying this *"Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it." - SixfoSS*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 16 2006, 12:22 PM~6580926
> *wtf?
> i remeber someone saying this  "Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it." - SixfoSS
> *



:uh: 





no stories no mag... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 11:24 AM~6580932
> *:uh:
> no stories no mag...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so what your saying is if i gave you a story tomorrow the mag will be printed and distributed?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 16 2006, 12:24 PM~6580942
> *:biggrin:
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 12:24 PM~6580932
> *:uh:
> no stories no mag...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you still here?
*
Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame... *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 16 2006, 12:25 PM~6580946
> *so what your saying is if i gave you a story tomorrow the mag will be printed and distributed?
> *



uh sure... Ill print it. Newsletter style, in grayscale.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 12:27 PM~6580956
> *you still here?
> 
> Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...
> *



Have to make sure it stays that way... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 11:28 AM~6580962
> *uh sure... Ill print it. Newsletter style, in grayscale.
> *



do it TEEN ANGELS style........or on construction paper..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 12:29 PM~6580969
> *do it TEEN ANGELS style........or on construction paper..... :biggrin:
> *



link?

scratch that...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 16 2006, 10:49 AM~6580667
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 12:29 PM~6580969
> *do it TEEN ANGELS style........or on construction paper..... :biggrin:
> *


FULL of dedications from el pinta and artwork in b.w. still have some old ones from the early to late 80's.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 12:35 PM~6580984
> *FULL of dedications from el pinta and artwork in b.w.  still have some old ones from the early to late 80's.
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 12:36 PM~6580986
> *pics?
> *


i'd have to dig for them. mixed up with my late 70's-early 80's lowrider mags.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 11:37 AM~6580999
> *i'd have to dig for them.  mixed up with my late 70's-early 80's lowrider mags.
> *



mine got lost with my 80's LRM and CAR TOONS magazines :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.chicanounderground.com/


the teen angels site....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 12:40 PM~6581019
> *
> *


http://www.chicanounderground.com/


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 12:40 PM~6581023
> *mine got lost with my 80's LRM and CAR TOONS magazines :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


did you ever buy those ninja magazines when sho kosugi was making those ninja flicks in the mid 80's?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 16 2006, 12:43 PM~6581039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess you never seen one. i think conrad sells them at his stores.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 11:43 AM~6581044
> *did you ever buy those ninja magazines when sho kosugi was making those ninja flicks in the mid 80's?
> *



can't say that i did.....but i had chingos de garbage pail kids trading cars and stickers :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 12:45 PM~6581052
> *guess you never seen one.  i think conrad sells them at his stores.
> *



yes I have... just being dumb.... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i wonder if SPIKE writes to all his homies in that mag....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 12:45 PM~6581053
> *can't say that i did.....but i had chingos de garbage pail kids trading cars and stickers  :biggrin:
> *


use to buy the teen angel mags at colemans off of 59 north back in the days. got my lowrider mags at a panaderia down around harrisburg. memories.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 11:50 AM~6581083
> *use to buy the teen angel mags at colemans off of 59 north back in the days.  got my lowrider mags at a panaderia down around harrisburg.  memories.
> *


got mine at weingarten's .....i would just steal my dad's teen angels mags..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 12:50 PM~6581083
> *use to buy the teen angel mags at colemans off of 59 north back in the days.  got my lowrider mags at a panaderia down around harrisburg.  memories.
> *


They still sell them there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 12:54 PM~6581113
> *They still sell them there
> *


i stopped going there as soon as the area got infested with paisas around '89.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

This thread should be re-named "HOUSTON CHAT"!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 12:57 PM~6581134
> *This thread should be re-named "HOUSTON CHAT"!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 12:57 PM~6581134
> *This thread should be re-named "HOUSTON CHAT"!!!
> *



:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SUX


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSS!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame AND ALSO HOUSTON...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 01:02 PM~6581175
> *Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame AND ALSO HOUSTON...
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im going to off topic.... Atleast they show boobs there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LAMEITLOW.COM :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAVE YOU SEEN HER? :0 HAHA NO ONE HAS..... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *vandalized318*, Dualhex02, cali rydah, Hny Brn Eyz


check your PM's :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 01:16 PM~6581287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



RIP   :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 01:12 PM~6581251
> *HAVE YOU SEEN HER? :0  HAHA NO ONE HAS..... :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice back drop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 01:16 PM~6581287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

post more lowrider pics....










:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2006, 11:14 AM~6581269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

My 78 cutty with bolt on McCleans :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:

THATS A GOOD ISSUE.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 12:37 PM~6581418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


girl got some fat ol fingers.......haha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 01:43 PM~6581462
> *girl got some fat ol fingers.......haha
> *


someone's ole lady on layitlow.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 01:43 PM~6581470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 12:34 PM~6581409
> *My 78 cutty with bolt on McCleans  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dang! Are McCleans even still made?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

my lil niggy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 01:45 PM~6581485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 01:47 PM~6581504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 01:46 PM~6581500
> *my lil niggy.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not the one that was getting bullied by the German Shepherd right?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 01:48 PM~6581517
> *Thats not the one that was getting bullied by the German Shepherd right?
> 
> 
> *


nah that was whoppers. Whoppers 1 German Shepherd 2

after those death matches i split them. beagles & toy dog stay in the garage while i'm at work, shepherd stays outside.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 01:49 PM~6581527
> *nah that was whoppers.  Whoppers 1  German Shepherd 2
> 
> after those death matches i split them.  beagles & toy dog stay in the garage while i'm at work, shepherd stays outside.
> ...



oh.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

My 78 Malibu


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

my younger bros pit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

my boxer and my bros pit getting acquainted... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 16 2006, 12:50 PM~6581536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man....that's nice .....were those the 30 spoke baskets? you should have kept that one......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 02:16 PM~6581715
> *good looking banner  :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0  :0 ....dem some big nalguaches right durrr
> man....that's nice .....were those the 30 spoke baskets? you should have kept that one......
> *



si

agreed

&

si

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 01:17 PM~6581720
> *si
> 
> agreed
> ...


OG baskets.....can go from lowrider to hot rod in a matter of minutes.....just remove the spoke basket to a solid chrome dish.... :biggrin: .......i had some too......old school......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 02:20 PM~6581735
> *OG baskets.....can go from lowrider to hot rod in a matter of minutes.....just remove the spoke basket to a solid chrome dish.... :biggrin: .......i had some too......old school......
> *



we rode with them off sometimes... :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 16 2006, 01:21 PM~6581742
> *we rode with them off sometimes...  :0  :0
> *



i remember when i got mine...someone had painted them dark brown to match the car.... :uh: .....i used paint stripper to get the brown off ...... chrome was all good!!!! didn't have em long.....i don't think i even put them on a car....sold quick..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 02:31 PM~6581801
> *i remember when i got mine...someone had painted them dark brown to match the car.... :uh: .....i used paint stripper to get the brown off ...... chrome was all good!!!! didn't have em long.....i don't think i even put them on a car....sold quick..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 01:51 PM~6581542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT 20'S THAT GO ON A REGAL.. WITH ADAPTERS I HAVE.. $700 ADAPTERS INCLUDED.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 01:43 PM~6581462
> *girl got some fat ol fingers.......haha
> *


More like man hands :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 12:02 PM~6581175
> *Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame AND ALSO HOUSTON...
> *


THAN MOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2006, 01:37 PM~6581834
> *More like man hands :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2006, 01:55 PM~6581929
> *THAN MOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *






correct spelling must not be a job requirement where you work....haha... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 01:33 PM~6581814
> *GOT 20'S THAT GO ON A REGAL..  WITH ADAPTERS I HAVE..  $700 ADAPTERS INCLUDED.
> 
> 
> *



fool this is lay it low....you'll get $300 and a box of skittles..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 02:12 PM~6582039
> *correct spelling must not be a job requirement where you work....haha... :biggrin:
> *


not when it comes to LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2006, 02:17 PM~6582075
> *not when it comes to LIL. :biggrin:
> *



well keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 02:23 PM~6582107
> *well keep up the good work  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

:thumbsup:


we had our company thanksgiving lunch today....I'M SO FULL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2006, 02:55 PM~6581929
> *THAN MOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Education must have slipped by you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 02:33 PM~6581814
> *GOT 20'S THAT GO ON A REGAL..  WITH ADAPTERS I HAVE..  $700 ADAPTERS INCLUDED.
> 
> 
> *


nah sticking to Weld wheels.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 02:53 PM~6582262
> *Education must have slipped by you.
> *


just like your hair line.



:tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2006, 04:05 PM~6582330
> *just like your hair line.
> *


Hairline is doing good, just a spot in the rear getting thin. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 01:51 PM~6581542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY TO BRING THAT REGAL OUT OF YOUR DRIVEWAY FOR ONCE.. SHOW YOU MY CAPRICE.. BUT ALL YOU GONNA SEE IS TAILLIGHTS.. *****!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 02:12 PM~6582039
> *correct spelling must not be a job requirement where you work....haha... :biggrin:
> *


can somebody say *SPELLWNED*?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 03:06 PM~6582344
> *Hairline is doing good, just a spot in the rear getting thin.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 16 2006, 04:08 PM~6582353
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY TO BRING THAT REGAL OUT OF YOUR DRIVEWAY FOR ONCE.. SHOW YOU MY CAPRICE..  BUT ALL YOU GONNA SEE IS TAILLIGHTS.. *****!!
> 
> 
> ...


sheat, i'll smoke that caprice. LOL your car carries too much weight and non-turbo.  i'll be flipping that grand national this weekend for a bigger monster. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8701848096235163897


http://youtube.com/watch?v=wlvo8J7ZBds


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just two good old boys, never meanin' no harm....
Beats all you never saw, been in trouble with the law
Since the day they was born.

Straightenin' the curves, flattenin' the hills....
Someday the mountain might get 'em but the law never will.

Makin' their way, the only way they know how...
That's just a little bit more than the law will allow.

Just two good ol' boys, wouldn't change if they could,
Fightin' the system like two modern-day Robin Hoods...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 03:39 PM~6582593
> *Just two good old boys, never meanin' no harm....
> Beats all you never saw, been in trouble with the law
> Since the day they was born.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IF YOU GONNA RIDE..
JUST RIDE THE WHITE HORSE...
WHITE HORSE...
JUST RIDE THE WHITE HORSE....
NO NO NO......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 03:53 PM~6582701
> *IF YOU GONNA RIDE..
> JUST RIDE THE WHITE HORSE...
> WHITE HORSE...
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 03:39 PM~6582593
> *Just two good old boys, never meanin' no harm....
> Beats all you never saw, been in trouble with the law
> Since the day they was born.
> ...



PINCHE MAMON!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 03:53 PM~6582701
> *IF YOU GONNA RIDE..
> JUST RIDE THE WHITE HORSE...
> WHITE HORSE...
> ...



HEY BUEY....I TOLD YOU NOT TO POST PICS OF YOU RIDIN ME.....CABRON...HAHAHAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6582560

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THE GUY IN THE BACK LOOKS LIKE RICH!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 16 2006, 04:00 PM~6582737
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6582560
> 
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT YOU LAUGHIN AT BOX BOY?? HAHAHA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:burn: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BOYS IN BRYAN, TX HAVING A GROUP HUG.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 04:05 PM~6582774
> *WHAT YOU LAUGHIN AT BOX BOY?? HAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


 oh ok lemme hook something up for ya... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 04:06 PM~6582783
> *BOYS IN BRYAN, TX HAVING A GROUP HUG.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 05:00 PM~6582736
> *HEY BUEY....I TOLD YOU NOT TO POST PICS OF YOU RIDIN ME.....CABRON...HAHAHAA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry mayne, i'm not white nor skinny, not even a receiver. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 04:24 PM~6582921
> *sorry mayne, i'm not white nor skinny, not even a receiver.  :biggrin:
> *



MAN I HAVE TO ASK....WHY THE HELL YOU LOOK AT THIS GAY SHIT ANYWAY??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 16 2006, 05:27 PM~6582940
> *MAN I HAVE TO ASK....WHY THE HELL YOU LOOK AT THIS GAY SHIT ANYWAY??
> *


LOL, SOMEONE HOOKED THEM UP LIKE FREE CABLE. AYE CHISME!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DAMN *****......SHAVE....HAHAHAA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 06:41 AM~6579667
> *you can't hang?
> *


not with hardheads


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 16 2006, 06:23 PM~6583316
> *not with hardheads
> *


know what you mean.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 08:37 AM~6580219
> *alright mr. iknoweveryintersectioninhouston
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 05:06 PM~6582783
> *BOYS IN BRYAN, TX HAVING A GROUP HUG.
> 
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT yhat is just one boy from bryan


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

what time this saturday night at pasadena town square mall?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Nov 16 2006, 06:35 PM~6584297
> *what time this saturday night at pasadena town square mall?
> *


all the good stuff will be in odessa


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2006, 08:38 PM~6584304
> *all the good stuff will be in odessa
> *


How you gonna keep the BBQ warm when you done used all the foil?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 16 2006, 06:40 PM~6584316
> *How you gonna keep the BBQ warm when you done used all the foil?
> *


hey do you know candace


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2006, 06:38 PM~6584304
> *all the good stuff will be in odessa
> *


i sure will be there.. leaving tonight...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

can any one give me some phone numbers of some good chrome shops in htown


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sleepy time...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone have any info on shorty's toys for tots car show?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2006, 06:38 PM~6584304
> *all the good stuff will be in odessa
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy: 

this topic is lame....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Nov 16 2006, 07:36 PM~6583915
> *BULLSHIT  yhat is just one boy from bryan
> *


mike + the college boys :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 07:41 AM~6587102
> *:cheesy:
> 
> this topic is lame....
> *


*Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it. - SixfoSS*

POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 08:26 AM~6587201
> *Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it. - SixfoSS
> 
> POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 08:31 AM~6587212
> *no
> *


"you all trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this is the best!!!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5e9b8760fe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 08:41 AM~6587231
> *this is the best!!!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5e9b8760fe
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 08:42 AM~6587239
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 08:41 AM~6587231
> *this is the best!!!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5e9b8760fe
> *


cops = pinoch

especially the harris county sheriffs who are quick to pull a trigger.

that dumbass should have left quickly though. no way in hell i'd sit around for the cops to show up. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 08:51 AM~6587270
> *cops = pinoch
> 
> especially the harris county sheriffs who are quick to pull a trigger.
> *



bah...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 08:51 AM~6587273
> *bah...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I got a few homies who are Pasadena cops. Just don't chill with them when the sun goes down. hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 08:53 AM~6587282
> *I got a few homies who are Pasadena cops.  Just don't chill with them when the sun goes down.  hno:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

telephone?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody down to go see the UFC fight(Sat Nite) at Emiliano's on Spencer????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 17 2006, 09:08 AM~6587323
> *anybody down to go see the UFC fight(Sat Nite) at Emiliano's on Spencer????
> *


i was going to go with boiler out there, but his wife ended up renting it. will head to his house.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Also, D.J. Shortdog's Father needs your prayers, his dad was in a major accident yesterday in Pasadena and was taken to the hospital.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 09:36 AM~6587399
> *Also, D.J. Shortdog's Father needs your prayers, his dad was in a major accident yesterday in Pasadena and was taken to the hospital.
> *



we'll do.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 07:36 AM~6587399
> *Also, D.J. Shortdog's Father needs your prayers, his dad was in a major accident yesterday in Pasadena and was taken to the hospital.
> *


Sure will.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:32 AM~6587584
> *
> *



El NoE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:32 AM~6587584
> *
> *


Have you been to the Dickie's outlet in Weslaco since it re-opened?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:33 AM~6587596
> *what's up man
> *


el chile, i asked you a ?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 09:33 AM~6587595
> *Have you been to the Dickie's outlet in Weslaco since it re-opened?
> *


i didn't know it re-opened, but even if i did, i don't think i would have gone :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:34 AM~6587600
> *i didn't know it re-opened, but even if i did, i don't think i would have gone :biggrin:
> *


that's true Rustlers :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm more of a Dockers kinda guy, he he

naw, i don't wear dickies man


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

when are you coming down again latin? they also opened some outlets in Mercedes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:36 AM~6587614
> *when are you coming down again latin?  they also opened some outlets in Mercedes
> *


next weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:36 AM~6587608
> *i'm more of a Dockers kinda guy, he he
> 
> naw, i don't wear dickies man
> *


dockers at work, dickies on weekends.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 17 2006, 09:38 AM~6587624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dockers 24/7 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:45 AM~6587673
> *really?
> dockers 24/7  :biggrin:
> *


si. ring me up, going to be there for a day only.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup latina?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 09:47 AM~6587679
> *si.  ring me up, going to be there for a day only.
> *


for thanksgiving or what, i still got your #


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:56 AM~6587736
> *for thanksgiving or what, i still got your #
> *


nope, after t'giving. will leave friday afternoon, get there sat night at my tias. saturday morning shop for dickie's y conjunto cds, then roll back to houston in the afternoon.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 09:58 AM~6587758
> *nope, after t'giving.  will leave friday afternoon, get there sat night at my tias.  saturday morning shop for dickie's y conjunto cds, then roll back to houston in the afternoon.
> *


oh


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up houstonians???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 10:51 AM~6587701
> *sup latina?
> *


not much juanita.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 09:36 AM~6587399
> *Also, D.J. Shortdog's Father needs your prayers, his dad was in a major accident yesterday in Pasadena and was taken to the hospital.
> *


sorry to hear that ... hope he's alright ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 17 2006, 11:04 AM~6587791
> *what's up houstonians???
> *



man those were some mest up photoshops bro... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

almost hitting 29,000


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 11:09 AM~6587828
> *almost hitting 29,000
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:09 AM~6587828
> *almost hitting 29,000
> *


1 post closer


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 10:10 AM~6587835
> *1 post closer
> *


another one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 11:11 AM~6587839
> *another one
> *



si


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2006, 04:53 PM~6582701
> *IF YOU GONNA RIDE..
> JUST RIDE THE WHITE HORSE...
> WHITE HORSE...
> ...


this song has been going through my head since yesterday. :banghead:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up












:barf:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 11:13 AM~6587861
> *mest up
> :barf:
> *


AGREE
:barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

post Houston Lowrider pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 08:13 AM~6587856
> *this song has been going through my head since yesterday.  :banghead:
> *


MINE TOO!!!!! PINCHE LATIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 17 2006, 11:35 AM~6588058
> *MINE TOO!!!!! PINCHE LATIN!!!!!!!!
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 08:36 AM~6587399
> *Also, D.J. Shortdog's Father needs your prayers, his dad was in a major accident yesterday in Pasadena and was taken to the hospital.
> *


  

hope he gets well soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 11:37 AM~6588077
> *AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job... and you ain't got shit to do.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 10:09 AM~6587826
> *man those were some mest up photoshops bro...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha...yes they were... pinche latin :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

who has the # to bonafide's chrome dome tire shop? need it asap.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I dont.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got it, thanks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 17 2006, 09:08 AM~6587323
> *anybody down to go see the UFC fight(Sat Nite) at Emiliano's on Spencer????
> *


IM DOWN.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Roll call for M&M promotions car show this sunday at Emilanos on Spencer...  
Empire will be there .....


----------



## FREDLUX (Nov 17, 2006)

WHAT A CLUB WITH NO CARS :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

more Houston Lowrider pics please...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 02:18 PM~6589123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que paso aqui? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 02:22 PM~6589146
> *que paso aqui?  :uh:
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston Lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 01:35 PM~6589207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this the car that destroyed the TACOjiendo shop? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 17 2006, 02:39 PM~6589229
> *is this the car that destroyed the TACOjiendo shop? :0
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 01:35 PM~6589207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



does that car have a conti kit, i saw one exactly like that down here :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 17 2006, 02:39 PM~6589229
> *is this the car that destroyed the TACOjiendo shop? :0
> *


ok mr. iknoweverycaratthecarshowandnewscoverage :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

well, does it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 02:51 PM~6589303
> *well, does it?
> *


watch the news :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 02:51 PM~6589302
> *ok mr. iknoweverycaratthecarshowandnewscoverage  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 01:51 PM~6589302
> *ok mr. iknoweverycaratthecarshowandnewscoverage  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


that coming from mr. canyougivemethenumbertoarimshopicanlookupmyself :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 17 2006, 02:56 PM~6589346
> *that coming from mr. canyougivemethenumbertoarimshopicanlookupmyself  :biggrin:
> *


i'm just building off chevylo97's post. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

huh?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice pics

MORE PLEASE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:02 PM~6589383
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nice pics
> ...



THOSE ARE YOURS...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:random post:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 02:05 PM~6589396
> *:random post:
> *


another one :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 03:06 PM~6589403
> *another one :biggrin:
> *



si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 02:04 PM~6589392
> *THOSE ARE YOURS...
> *


How did you get my pics? lol.........u act like u use to own a magazine or something


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:07 PM~6589413
> *:0
> How did you get my pics? lol.........u act like u use to own a magazine or something
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:07 PM~6589413
> *:0
> How did you get my pics? lol.........u act like u use to own a magazine or something
> *



where was the story you promised for today? The revival of SnJ hinges on you buddy!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 02:22 PM~6589502
> *where was the story you promised for today? The revival of SnJ hinges on you buddy!!!
> 
> 
> *


yeah OK...you gonna make me write this story and nothing is gonna happen....lol :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:25 PM~6589521
> *yeah OK...you gonna make me write this story and nothing is gonna happen....lol :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 

Its official, John killed SnJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:25 PM~6589521
> *yeah OK...you gonna make me write this story and nothing is gonna happen....lol :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


get to typing so i can get my next issue :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 02:26 PM~6589533
> *:uh:
> 
> Its official, John killed SnJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


lol.......no i didnt.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 02:27 PM~6589539
> *get to typing so i can get my next issue  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


lol i wish i had photoshop at work :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:27 PM~6589541
> *lol.......no i didnt.....
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 03:32 PM~6589569
> *mest up.
> *


trudat, asked a homie to do some skinny photoshops and he came up with that. if i get like that, someone cut me up and donate the meat to the homeless.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 17 2006, 02:39 PM~6589229
> *is this the car that destroyed the TACOjiendo shop? :0
> *


naw, one that fk'd up taco van, i think was a *newer buick* .. uh oh, latin gonna be offended...

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 17 2006, 03:35 PM~6589590
> *naw, one that fk'd up taco van, i think was a newer buick ..  uh oh, latin gonna be offended...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT WAS A 4 DOOR = THROW AWAY CAR.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

damm i got no pics of u here at work ...dammm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:37 PM~6589605
> *damm i got no pics of u here at work ...dammm
> *


you don't have my framed picture at work by your computer!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

POSTEA MAS LO-RAIDAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 03:38 PM~6589618
> *POSTEA MAS LO-RAIDAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SI


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Latin Sez he is ready for the weekend


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 02:34 PM~6589588
> *trudat, asked a homie to do some skinny photoshops and he came up with that.  if i get like that, someone cut me up and donate the meat to the homeless.
> *


homie...that wouldnt be carnita...puro chicharron frito nomas. Unas tortillas, free-hoe-lease and some chichichichicharrones....(with salt) hmmm hmm good. Dotn forget the Tecate. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:49 PM~6589686
> *Latin Sez he is ready for the weekend
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

MR. BIGG's pic came in handy for you.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 02:52 PM~6589698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MR. BIGG's pic came in handy for you.
> *


who?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:53 PM~6589700
> *who?
> *


MIKE JONES!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=17538


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 02:54 PM~6589708
> *MIKE JONES!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=17538
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 03:55 PM~6589711
> *
> *


he posted that in offtopic, that was his halloween costume last year.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 03:58 PM~6589721
> *
> *


THAT'S MR. BIGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND S-N-J IS DEAD, GET OVER IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 02:56 PM~6589714
> *he posted that in offtopic, that was his halloween costume last year.
> *


oh i didnt know got it from google along with this one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 04:01 PM~6589737
> *    :dunno:
> *


IT'S A MEXICAN THING, YOUR COCONUT ASS WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND. I'M OUT OF HERE. HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 17 2006, 04:01 PM~6589740
> *oh i didnt know got it from google along with this one
> 
> 
> ...


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 04:02 PM~6589744
> *IT'S A MEXICAN THING, YOUR COCONUT ASS WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND.  I'M OUT OF HERE.  HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND.
> *



OK SUPER CHUNTARITO.

Coming from someone that wasnt even born in Mexico... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 04:03 PM~6589754
> *OK SUPER CHUNTARITO.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 04:03 PM~6589755
> *:cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 02:58 PM~6589721
> *
> *


you forget....he's mr. iknoweveryoneonlayitlowbyfirstnameandremembertheirpics.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 17 2006, 04:06 PM~6589776
> *you forget....he's mr. iknoweveryoneonlayitlowbyfirstnameandremembertheirpics.... :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yo Ham you on for some texas hold em tonight
$ 25 dollar tourny...went last night pretty cool man


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 17 2006, 02:03 PM~6589757
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dayum!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 01:31 PM~6589567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 12:15 PM~6589113
> *more Houston Lowrider pics please...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  LOS MAG last yr....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 17 2006, 03:03 PM~6589754
> *OK SUPER CHUNTARITO.
> 
> Coming from someone that wasnt even born in Mexico...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that fool said CHUNT....... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

poop


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0 who's car is this :biggrin: 









my bro's glasshouse in '96 right before he got jacked at the light









my bro's 78 monte in '96


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

not lowrider, but i love this car









homie obi wan's tray









who's car is this? :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just a random pic from work.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

few pics of gun porn from the safe


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HAY GUEYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 17 2006, 07:10 PM~6590966
> *HAY GUEYYYYY :biggrin:
> *



agreed


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## lincolnaholic (Mar 29, 2006)

ATL showin sum luv to the houston crowd!!Keep on hoppin homies!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SHIT!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi guys and to take care love ya'll, laters


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 17 2006, 05:01 PM~6590904
> *few pics of gun porn from the safe
> 
> 
> ...



moon roof pat in that your bro ss camero and guns?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Some pictures my son shot.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2006, 03:31 PM~6589567
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NO BEER NO FUCKIN WORKYYYY
REMINDS ME OF THAT TEE SHIRT :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

More Houston Lowriders!!!!!!!!!!!!

rejected pics from a photoshoot... Legions CC.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

more puppy dog pics.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Provok and SixFoSS last night... uffin: :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 18 2006, 02:39 AM~6593323
> *moon roof pat in that your bro ss camero and guns?
> *



:uh: 


that cinamon car is a 67ss chevelle a guy in dallas i know owns. and the d.e.'s are my bro's, the full size ar15 on the far right is mine. i put that together for $450. the only gun i keep here is the .357, all the rest are locked up in a safe in a mystery location


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Nov 18 2006, 10:18 AM~6594118
> *all the rest are locked up in a safe in a mystery location
> *


for when we have to go to war with the moon people :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Nov 18 2006, 01:43 AM~6593155
> *Just wanted to say hi guys and to take care love ya'll, laters
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2006, 08:52 PM~6591666
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> *


told you not to do it bitch..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2006, 11:11 AM~6594085
> *Provok and SixFoSS last night...  uffin:  :scrutinize:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll a couple now? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 18 2006, 11:38 AM~6594186
> *ya'll a couple now?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



youre so witty... :uh: 

Thats my boy right there foo... been homies since jr. high.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 18 2006, 11:21 AM~6594131
> *for when we have to go to war with the moon people :ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

aint nothing like stacking ot paper on Sat..... :uh: ...i want to go home.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 18 2006, 09:37 AM~6594180
> *told you not to do it bitch..
> *


i dont miss that bitch one bit


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2006, 09:05 AM~6594061
> *more puppy dog pics.
> 
> 
> ...


heres my new dog...








:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2006, 01:35 PM~6594715
> *heres my new dog...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Not on page 1 of LG!  :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 18 2006, 07:57 PM~6596003
> *Not on page 1 of LG!  :tongue:
> *



already!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

whutz up h-town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 19 2006, 02:08 PM~6598810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Nov 18 2006, 01:43 AM~6593155
> *Just wanted to say hi guys and to take care love ya'll, laters
> *


ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 18 2006, 10:28 AM~6593939
> *NO BEER NO FUCKIN WORKYYYY
> REMINDS ME OF THAT TEE SHIRT :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cheen-ga-ow!

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/236627178.html


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good mornin h-town!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 09:35 AM~6603339
> *good mornin h-town!!!!
> *


que onda mike.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dang krazytoyz, i'm still offended at that fool we talked about, project, his vieja is a project.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shut the fuck outta here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2006, 09:54 AM~6603405
> *shut the fuck outta here
> *


link?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

No


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 20 2006, 10:11 AM~6603459
> *No
> *


dvd?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 07:49 AM~6603389
> *dang krazytoyz, i'm still offended at that fool we talked about, project, his vieja is a project.
> *


I know,he was probably on crack.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 08:43 AM~6603370
> *que onda mike.
> *



aqui nomas...chiliando...trying to find pics of that odessa show.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 20 2006, 10:17 AM~6603490
> *I know,he was probably on crack.
> *


i got challenged to race last night on the street 3 times on the way to the hlc meeting and 4 times on the way home after leaving my soon to be ex-shop. i didn't do shet since my tags were out. funniest one was a chuntarro in a broke down f-150 truck with his family all in the truck. i was like "wtf?" and that vato kept looking at me serious with that "ANDALE!" look on his face.

enough of that, POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyone take any pics of that show at Emilianos show yesterday?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man we were on our way to the HLC meeting yesterday and my lil girl amaya(1 yr old) starts throwing up.....i didn't want to take her like that so i decided not to go....she was fine, i guess the milk she was drinking upset her stomach....  ....i stopped at heb and my other lil girl lydia(4yr old) gets out with me and says....daddy....i was like this :barf: .....it smelled nasty and i wanted to throw up....haha...i said i know mija me too....  

those of you with kids will know what i'm talkin bout.....

those of you without....will soon find out....haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone got a hookup on where to get a legit emissions/inspection test sticker? asking for a friend. :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

morning HTOWN....  ...3 more days to get our eat on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 20 2006, 09:46 AM~6603589
> *morning HTOWN....  ...3 more days to get our eat on!!!!!!!!!
> *



what's up goofy.....hit me up when ya'll are ready to come to town.....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave: wuzz up h-town


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 08:21 AM~6603507
> *aqui nomas...chiliando...trying to find pics of that odessa show.... :biggrin:
> *


there some pics from the odessa show on the post your rides


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 09:30 AM~6603535
> *man we were on our way to the HLC meeting yesterday and my lil girl amaya(1 yr old) starts throwing up.....i didn't want to take her like that so i decided not....she was fine, i guess the milk she was drinking upset her stomach....  ....i stopped at heb and my other lil girl lydia(4yr old) gets out with me and says....daddy....i was like this  :barf: .....it smelled nasty and i wanted to throw up....haha...i said i know mija me too....
> 
> those of you with kids will know what i'm talkin bout.....
> ...


  

hope she is doin better. milk throw up is the WORST!!!! :barf:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 08:53 AM~6603617
> *what's up goofy.....hit me up when ya'll are ready to come to town.....
> *


kool.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Nov 20 2006, 10:00 AM~6603642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 09:38 AM~6603560
> *anyone got a hookup on where to get a legit emissions/inspection test sticker?  asking for a friend.  :ugh:
> *



ill make some calls


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 10:15 AM~6603709
> *yeah she is......thank you....yes...the milk stinks baaaad!!!! i was driving home with the windows down trying to keep from puking myself.....
> *


YES IT IS!!! ITS THE WORST!!! ive thrown up from the smell of milk throw up too. its soo gross!!! :barf: 



tell cathy to keep her head up! got her email friday.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2006, 10:47 AM~6603834
> *YES IT IS!!! ITS THE WORST!!! ive thrown up from the smell of milk throw up too. its soo gross!!! :barf:
> tell cathy to keep her head up! got her email friday.
> *



will do....thanks....she's been putting resume's and applications everywhere.....she was tired of that job....i'm sure she'll find something soon....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2006, 11:47 AM~6603834
> *YES IT IS!!! ITS THE WORST!!! ive thrown up from the smell of milk throw up too. its soo gross!!! :barf:
> *


know what you mean, mary's son threw up in my car when he was one, i gagged for about 2 weeks until the smell died out. :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Nov 20 2006, 09:35 AM~6603339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meetings are for alcoholics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 11:50 AM~6603843
> *will do....thanks....she's been putting resume's and applications everywhere.....she was tired of that job....i'm sure she'll find something soon....
> *


she got canned? slow season but good luck.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 11:53 AM~6603854
> *o' friendly azz
> meetings
> *


you didn't attend the meeting?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 20 2006, 10:53 AM~6603853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she put in her 2 weeks...then got canned....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 12:15 PM~6603964
> *she put in her 2 weeks...then got canned....
> *


hijuelachingada


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 11:17 AM~6603974
> *hijuelachingada
> *


(it's me cat)
I had been looking for a few months now and when my boss found out things got bad around the office (for ME, that is) then it was a problem all of a sudden to eat Thanksgiving lunch w/my son and daughter (same day) so i put in my notice for the end of the week.....Went to work Friday and all my personal shit was in a box...I was like "wtf?" and my boss was at my desk talking about some missing invoices, since I'm quitting anyway I must not care about the office anymore by 'misplacing' these invoices.....I found them for them filed away incorrectly (by the girl I was training) all that drama for nothing, didn't even get a damn apology for that shit!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 10:50 AM~6603843
> *will do....thanks....she's been putting resume's and applications everywhere.....she was tired of that job....i'm sure she'll find something soon....
> *


yea she told me. i wish her all the luck!! lookin for a job sucks!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 11:26 AM~6604029
> *(it's me cat)
> I had been looking for a few months now and when my boss found out things got bad around the office (for ME, that is) then it was a problem all of a sudden to eat Thanksgiving lunch w/my son and daughter (same day) so i put in my notice for the end of  the week.....Went to work Friday and all my personal shit was in a box...I was like "wtf?" and my boss was at my desk talking about some missing invoices, since I'm quitting anyway I must not care about the office anymore by 'misplacing' these invoices.....I found them for them filed away incorrectly (by the girl I was training) all that drama for nothing, didn't even get a damn apology for that shit!! :angry:
> *


that so fked up!!! :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 11:26 AM~6604029
> *(it's me cat)
> I had been looking for a few months now and when my boss found out things got bad around the office (for ME, that is) then it was a problem all of a sudden to eat Thanksgiving lunch w/my son and daughter (same day) so i put in my notice for the end of  the week.....Went to work Friday and all my personal shit was in a box...I was like "wtf?" and my boss was at my desk talking about some missing invoices, since I'm quitting anyway I must not care about the office anymore by 'misplacing' these invoices.....I found them for them filed away incorrectly (by the girl I was training) all that drama for nothing, didn't even get a damn apology for that shit!! :angry:
> *



yeah it got bad...couldn't spend as much time on myspace and lil...haha... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 12:26 PM~6604029
> *(it's me cat)
> I had been looking for a few months now and when my boss found out things got bad around the office (for ME, that is) then it was a problem all of a sudden to eat Thanksgiving lunch w/my son and daughter (same day) so i put in my notice for the end of  the week.....Went to work Friday and all my personal shit was in a box...I was like "wtf?" and my boss was at my desk talking about some missing invoices, since I'm quitting anyway I must not care about the office anymore by 'misplacing' these invoices.....I found them for them filed away incorrectly (by the girl I was training) all that drama for nothing, didn't even get a damn apology for that shit!! :angry:
> *


at least they didn't fire you on your day off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 20 2006, 11:55 AM~6603866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


b/s.... you got canned for using "DA MAN'S" computer to be on LIL all day..






thats G4nG$T4


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 11:45 AM~6604133
> *meet deezzzz nutttzzzzzz
> b/s.... you got canned for using "DA MAN'S" computer to be on LIL all day..
> thats G4nG$T4
> *



Actually I was on lil low less and less AFTER giving my notice, trying to make sure everything was in order and training my coworker....see what you get for trying


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 01:07 PM~6604252
> *Actually I was on lil low less and less AFTER giving my notice, trying to make sure everything was in order and training my coworker....see what you get for trying
> *


yup,thats what you get for trying.. DA MAN always gonna give it to you.. no matter how good you do job..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 11:31 AM~6604058
> *at least they didn't fire you on your day off.
> *



actually she didn't have to stay and train anyone....she was already supposed to quit, she decided to stay since she had already been paid until the end of the month....i would have been like....peace niggazzzzz....i'm out...train them yo damn self... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 01:15 PM~6604284
> *actually she didn't have to stay and train anyone....she was already supposed to quit, she decided to stay since she had already been paid until the end of the month....i would have been like....peace niggazzzzz....i'm out...train them yo damn self... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well for anyone who likes going to ToC...I know I've heard people from on here say they do, ToC is moving to what used to be Visions right around the corner. This Wednesday will be the big grand opening party. Just thought I'd let everyone know in case anyone is interested....not like everyone is gonna work Thursday....OH YEAH and dont give me some sh!t about SPAM. Unless you saying lowriders dont go to clubs and party. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2006, 09:27 AM~6604032
> *yea she told me. i wish her all the luck!! lookin for a job sucks!!
> *


Mi verga es a veces ocho y de media pulgada pero estira hacia fuera a nueve y a pulgadas de tres cuartos también!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 20 2006, 01:21 PM~6604313
> *Mi verga es a veces ocho y de media pulgada pero estira hacia fuera a nueve y a pulgadas de tres cuartos también!!
> *


hey..you dont be talking that mojo shit to my gal *****.. you gonna tell her shit like that, do it in english..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 10:49 AM~6604478
> *hey..you dont be talking that mojo shit to my gal *****..    you gonna tell her shit like that, do it in english..
> 
> 
> *


DON'T BE MAD FAT LITTLE PITO BOY!!!!!!!!!!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 20 2006, 11:20 AM~6604309
> *Well for anyone who likes going to ToC...I know I've heard people from on here say they do, ToC is moving to what used to be Visions right around the corner.  This Wednesday will be the big grand opening party.  Just thought I'd let everyone know in case anyone is interested....not like everyone is gonna work Thursday....OH YEAH and dont give me some sh!t about SPAM.  Unless you saying lowriders dont go to clubs and party. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


IM there piasano,...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Sep 15 2006, 10:13 AM~6180800
> *2002 i think..me and homie juan.
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE BIG PUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 20 2006, 12:55 PM~6604520
> *DON'T BE MAD FAT LITTLE PITO BOY!!!!!!!!!!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 20 2006, 02:04 PM~6604587
> *PINCHE BIG PUN!!!!!!!!!
> *


i miss that suit. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh and take yo azz back to off topic, with your o' imma a USC cheerleader acting azz, you little queer as bitch. get off the dick already.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 11:28 AM~6604666
> *oh and take yo azz back to off topic, with your o' imma a USC cheerleader acting azz, you little queer as bitch.    get off the dick already.
> *


DON'T BE JEALOUS JABBA THE HUT JR.!!! NOT MY FAULY YOU'RE ON "BIGGEST LOSER" STATUS!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 20 2006, 02:49 PM~6604793
> *DON'T BE JEALOUS JABBA THE HUT JR.!!! NOT MY FAULY YOU'RE ON "BIGGEST LOSER" STATUS!!!!!!
> *


AH *****, AND ONE MORE THING..STOP SENDING ME YOUR "IF YOUR A REAL FRIEND" BULLETINS ON MYSPACE.. THAT SHIT GAY..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 12:13 PM~6604961
> *AH *****, AND ONE MORE THING..STOP SENDING ME YOUR "IF YOUR A REAL FRIEND" BULLETINS ON MYSPACE.. THAT SHIT GAY..
> *


NEVER SEEN YOUR PAGE CHUBBY!!!!!!!!!! I DON'T SUPPORT THE OVERWEIGHT!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 20 2006, 03:24 PM~6605045
> *mest up
> *


AGREE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 03:26 PM~6605057
> *AGREE
> *


THIS THREAD IS LAME!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 20 2006, 03:31 PM~6605080
> *THIS THREAD IS LAME!
> *



agree...

check this out.










:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Submarine with cocaine seized off Costa Rica*

SAN JOSE, Costa Rica (Reuters) - U.S. Coast Guards have seized a submarine carrying 3.5 tons of cocaine in the Pacific Ocean off Costa Rica and arrested three Colombians on board, the Costa Rican Coast Guard said on Sunday.

The submarine appeared to be a makeshift vessel unlike military submarines or those used by oceanographers. It could only submerge 6 feet under water, Costa Rican Coast Guard spokesman Jose Antonio Fallas told Reuters.

The 45-foot-long vessel was found last Wednesday near the remote Coco Island, southwest of the Central American mainland, and had traveled hundreds of miles from Colombia on its way to the United States.

It was taken to the Costa Rican port of Puntarenas where it arrived during the weekend. The Colombians were taken to the United States to be prosecuted, Fallas said.



The U.S. Coast Guard frequently patrols for drug shipments off Costa Rica but the latest seizure was believed to be the first time a submarine has been caught there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 20 2006, 03:31 PM~6605080
> *THIS THREAD IS LAME!
> *


SINCE DAY ONE.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 03:44 PM~6605155
> *SINCE DAY ONE.
> *


si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 20 2006, 12:21 PM~6604313
> *Mi verga es a veces ocho y de media pulgada pero estira hacia fuera a nueve y a pulgadas de tres cuartos también!!
> *


 :around: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 03:44 PM~6605155
> *SINCE DAY ONE.
> *


yup!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

My old car....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 20 2006, 04:14 PM~6605273
> *yup!
> *


clean cut polish.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah but sometimes its good up in hurr and sometimes I wish some people would just


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 20 2006, 04:16 PM~6605281
> *Yeah but sometimes its good up in hurr and sometimes I wish some people would just
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

heres a bunch of stickers u can use as photochoppaholics fodder...phases of a HEX. you gain some u lose some.. This ought to get real interesting.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 20 2006, 04:21 PM~6605309
> *heres a bunch of stickers u can use as photochoppaholics fodder...phases of a HEX. you gain some u lose some.. This ought to get real interesting.
> 
> 
> ...


can you supersize that pic?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 04:15 PM~6605277
> *clean cut polish.
> *


links


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

get you some 3D glasses out of the Cracker Jack and check out the dinosaurs!!












 I missed out on the crawdad boils this year....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 20 2006, 04:23 PM~6605320
> *links
> *


round 2. brb....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FOUND FLEETWOOD FOR $2500, BUT ITS IN MICHIGAN.. WHO DOWN FOR ROAD TRIP?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 20 2006, 04:16 PM~6605281
> *Yeah but sometimes its good up in hurr and sometimes I wish some people would just
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 04:42 PM~6605401
> *FOUND FLEETWOOD FOR $2500, BUT ITS IN MICHIGAN..  WHO DOWN FOR ROAD TRIP?
> *


rust car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 20 2006, 04:49 PM~6605420
> *rust car
> *


thats what i thought at first.. had my uncle to stays in michigan to go take look for me.. says if i dont buy it, he will..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it, dont think im really down for another road trip to pick up a car.. maybe just get this one shipped..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuckersssssss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 20 2006, 04:49 PM~6605420
> *rust car
> *


Frame and undercarriage will look like the battleship texas hull.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 04:52 PM~6605437
> *thats what i thought at first..  had my uncle to stays in michigan to go take look for me..  says if i dont buy it, he will..
> *


did he get on hands and knees to look under it? tell him to send you pics. northern cars = salty cancer.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 05:03 PM~6605489
> *Frame and undercarriage will look like the battleship texas hull.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 03:52 PM~6605437
> *thats what i thought at first..  had my uncle to stays in michigan to go take look for me..  says if i dont buy it, he will..
> *



make sure you check the frame real good.....dallas and san antonio are full of em man...cheap too...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ahhhh wtf ever.. dont recall me acking ya'll ****** advice.. lol...


oh by the way.. homie got one of these for sale.. $1500... dont tell em i told ya, but he'll really take $1000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and yes it runs, no a/c dont work.. wtf ya'll expect for $1000


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 04:13 PM~6605547
> *ahhhh  wtf ever..  dont recall me acking ya'll ****** advice..  lol...
> oh by the way.. homie got one of these for sale.. $1500...  dont tell em i told ya, but he'll really take $1000
> 
> ...



aight....don't say shit when you go up there and it's a caprice with cadillac emblems :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown: car to flip is all i see. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 05:28 PM~6605628
> *aight....don't say shit when you go up there and it's a caprice with cadillac emblems  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 05:28 PM~6605628
> *aight....don't say shit when you go up there and it's a caprice with cadillac emblems  :biggrin:
> *


haaaaaa.. wait, aint that what a fleetwood is??


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2006, 05:28 PM~6605632
> *:thumbsdown:  car to flip is all i see.  :biggrin:
> *


thats a buick fool.. thought you'd be wacking off by now..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 05:34 PM~6605678
> *thats a buick fool..  thought i'd be wacking off by now..
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 04:32 PM~6605659
> *haaaaaa..  wait, aint that what a fleetwood is??
> :0
> *



if you don't know the difference between a cadillac and a caprice, you don't deserve to own one..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 20 2006, 05:37 PM~6605702
> *if you don't know the difference between a cadillac and a caprice, you don't deserve to own one..... :biggrin:
> *


ah.. fk a fleetwood.. dont want it now...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 03:41 PM~6605733
> *ah.. fk a fleetwood..  dont want it now...
> 
> 
> *


that what i said


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 04:52 PM~6605437
> *thats what i thought at first..  had my uncle to stays in michigan to go take look for me..  says if i dont buy it, he will..
> *


I grew up in Detroit I know about rust buckeys


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

went to the corner of irvington and crosstimbers at the raspas place last night, looks like a potential hang out place  no cops, but it's on sunday nights :uh: , well i took my cutty down there to hop a little  and some liked it and some told me, i'b back next week with my hopper :0 so i told them, i b here homie   :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2006, 07:39 PM~6607205
> *went to the corner of irvington and crosstimbers at the raspas place last night, looks like a potential hang out place   no cops, but it's on sunday nights :uh: , well i took my cutty down there to hop a little   and some liked it and some told me, i'b back next week with my hopper :0  so i  told them, i b here homie     :biggrin:
> *


ill be there in my duece, sittin on a milk crate


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2006, 07:39 PM~6607205
> *went to the corner of irvington and crosstimbers at the raspas place last night, looks like a potential hang out place   no cops, but it's on sunday nights :uh: , well i took my cutty down there to hop a little   and some liked it and some told me, i'b back next week with my hopper :0  so i  told them, i b here homie     :biggrin:
> *



got shut down back in 98


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oscar Solano


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 20 2006, 05:34 PM~6605678
> *thats a buick fool..  thought you'd be wacking off by now..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 21 2006, 07:19 AM~6609742
> *
> *


hey babe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats good houston....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2006, 09:37 AM~6609791
> *whats good houston....
> *


DALLAS :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 07:37 AM~6609793
> *DALLAS  :biggrin:
> *


odessa's better....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much it cost to restore a car like that, never priced it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2006, 09:42 AM~6609807
> *how much it cost to restore a car like that, never priced it.
> *


he got screwed the 1st time around with this one vato, don't know how much, but he took it to conrads and got the job done right. i know he lost quite a bit of $ with the first vato that touched it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2006, 09:41 AM~6609806
> *odessa's better....
> *


pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 07:44 AM~6609818
> *pics?
> *


only of bikes...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk odessa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 07:44 AM~6609815
> *he got screwed the 1st time around with this one vato, don't know how much, but he took it to conrads and got the job done right.  i know he lost quite a bit of $ with the first vato that touched it.
> *


10? 15?20?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2006, 09:46 AM~6609831
> *only of bikes...
> *


fk odessa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahah... go to the topic.. theres pics there..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2006, 09:46 AM~6609836
> *10? 15?20?
> *


20,000. lost 5,500 when coy touched it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2006, 09:46 AM~6609831
> *only of bikes...
> *


fk bikes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 21 2006, 09:49 AM~6609847
> *fk bikes
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

poker nite friday whos down gettin fucked up then driving to dallas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 21 2006, 07:49 AM~6609847
> *fk bikes
> *


just made cuz your daddy didnt teach you how to ride one when you wasa lil cubby kid


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2006, 10:01 AM~6609878
> *just made cuz your daddy didnt teach you how to ride one when you wasa lil cubby kid
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 09:37 AM~6609793
> *DALLAS  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ... you going to my primos' b-day party up there this weekend?!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 21 2006, 10:04 AM~6609895
> *LOL ... you going to my primos' b-day party up there this weekend?!
> *


wish i could make it, going to el valluco friday night. today is my friday. off til sunday :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 21 2006, 09:54 AM~6609860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you made you aint learn to spell good when you wasa cubby, whatever the fk that is. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 21 2006, 10:07 AM~6609909
> *maybe you made you aint learn to spell good when you wasa cubby, whatever the fk that is.  lol
> *


ain't isn't a word :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 10:07 AM~6609915
> *ain't isn't a word  :twak:
> *


***** in texas it is, we got our own language.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 21 2006, 10:08 AM~6609917
> ****** in texas it is, we got our own language.
> *


ya'll come back now ya' hear?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 10:09 AM~6609920
> *ya'll come back now ya' hear ?
> *


thats tennesse talk.. it texas is "ya' hurd?"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2006, 10:57 PM~6607750
> *got shut down back in 98
> *


Sux, I was there... 

Dave, PM your Address.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 21 2006, 10:04 AM~6609895
> *LOL ... you going to my primos' b-day party up there this weekend?!
> *


Dena, PM me your new address..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 21 2006, 08:38 AM~6609796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more than you put inn yours


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2006, 09:17 AM~6609954
> *Dena, PM me your new address..
> *


 :0 housecall :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2006, 10:17 AM~6609954
> *Dena, PM me your new address..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 21 2006, 10:12 AM~6609932
> *thats tennesse talk.. it texas is "ya' hurd?"
> *


my bad, i'm not country


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 21 2006, 10:18 AM~6609956
> *would have gone with stocks...
> 
> he has a set of stock rims painted red
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 21 2006, 10:29 AM~6609995
> *:0  housecall  :0
> *


Christmas card time.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 21 2006, 10:29 AM~6609995
> *:0  housecall  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2006, 10:37 AM~6610034
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 10:36 AM~6610033
> *Christmas card time.
> *


Im gonna re-gift a fruit cake


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2006, 10:40 AM~6610050
> *Im gonna re-gift a fruit cake
> *


i always throw away those nasty cakes. worst p.o.s. ever made.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 09:41 AM~6610060
> *i always throw away those nasty cakes.  worst p.o.s. ever made.
> *


 about as bad as the ford tempo's.......useless....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 21 2006, 10:43 AM~6610070
> *about as bad as the ford tempo's.......useless....
> *


pinche cucarachas give you that "bitch please :uh: " look when you leave it out in the open.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 10:41 AM~6610060
> *i always throw away those nasty cakes.  worst p.o.s. ever made.
> *


Now
I know to send you one :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2006, 10:46 AM~6610095
> *Now
> I know to send you one  :biggrin:
> *


don't waste postage. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2006, 08:27 AM~6609763
> *hey babe
> *


 :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 10:48 AM~6610109
> *don't waste postage.  :uh:
> *


you act like I pay for postage  lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2006, 10:53 AM~6610139
> *you act like I pay for postage  lol
> *


BALLER


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2006, 07:54 AM~6609860
> *poker nite friday whos down gettin fucked up then driving to dallas
> *


lets do it im down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/237940298.html

split bumper camaro project for sale, kind of hard to find them these days.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

este topic-o chupa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

este topic-o chupa


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*...if any one knows someone wants to set up a booth call me for that info..*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something. Everyone comes in here and sez the topic is lame.......well lets do something about it.........lets get back on track here........we need to organize a day at the park for all of Houston....or a cruise night for all of houston......we have the will.....we just need to come up with the way.....lets do it.......everyone post up ideas and spots...and on Dec 6 we will choose the date spot and local........
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S JABBA THE HUT?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 21 2006, 04:44 PM~6612318
> *
> *




where is my story...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 21 2006, 03:56 PM~6612418
> *where is my story...
> 
> 
> *


u said and i quote "spokes and juice is dead...get over it"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 21 2006, 04:57 PM~6612423
> *u said and i quote "spokes and juice is dead...get over it"
> *



link?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2006, 08:47 AM~6603834
> *YES IT IS!!! ITS THE WORST!!! ive thrown up from the smell of milk throw up too. its soo gross!!! :barf:
> tell cathy to keep her head up! got her email friday.
> *


Odio cuando una muchacha dice que ella tiene gusto de vergas grandes pero cuando ella consigue uno ella no le dejará ponerlo hasta el final adentro!!!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

since nobody wants to hangout in pasadena cause of the cops,and i cant seem to keep track of vato zone(if anyone still goes) why dont we hangout at Harrisburg Plaza(Harrisburg & Wayside) my former club Unleashed Creations used to have the meetings at taco cabana when it was still there as well as Living In Luxury,and we never got messed with by the cops.its just a thought,if anyone is interested lets set a date and time,and instead of every other wekend it should be every saturday night


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
PINCHE SCOTTY.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Jan 7th Macgregor Park HLC presents.."New Years kick off Picnic"...12-?..more info coming soon!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2006, 04:31 PM~6612664
> *Jan 7th Macgregor Park  HLC presents.."New Years kick off Picnic"...12-?..more info coming soon!!!!!
> *



every one is welcome ............


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 02:09 PM~6612516
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> PINCHE SCOTTY.
> *


WHAT DID I DO?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Al rato carnal, off til Monday.  

Not going to be online, but Happy Birthday to el Homie Boiler aka switches4life. November 24th.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 05:12 PM~6612901
> *Al rato carnal, off til Monday.
> 
> Not going to be online, but Happy Birthday to el Homie Boiler aka switches4life.  November 24th.
> ...



BE CAREFUL CABRON...DON'T FORGET MY POUNDS :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 21 2006, 05:24 PM~6612988
> *BE CAREFUL CABRON...DON'T FORGET MY POUNDS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Nov 21 2006, 03:08 PM~6612513
> *since nobody wants to hangout in pasadena cause of the cops,and i cant seem to keep track of vato zone(if anyone still goes) why dont we hangout at Harrisburg Plaza(Harrisburg & Wayside) my former club Unleashed Creations used to have the meetings at taco cabana when it was still there as well as Living In Luxury,and we never got messed with by the cops.its just a thought,if anyone is interested lets set a date and time,and instead of every other wekend it should be every saturday night
> *


yeah!! i still remember when ur former c.c. and living in luxury got into some hoppin competition  that was badass, :biggrin: miss those days :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> Al rato carnal, off til Monday.
> 
> Not going to be online, but Happy Birthday to el Homie Boiler aka switches4life. November 24th.
> 
> thanks homie i preciate that,  dammn i'm getting old


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

1986 cutlass supreme...1500 firm priced to sell..,2 pumps,6 batterys,13x7 spoke rims,,runs and drives,car has potential,,just needs a little TLC,for more info call 832 860-0088 leave message if no answer...


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 21 2006, 09:38 PM~6614629
> *yeah!! i still remember when ur former c.c. and living in luxury  got into some hoppin competition   that was badass, :biggrin:  miss those days  :uh:
> *


so whats up boiler,you down or what.lets go out there this weekend


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Everyone must be off today,I have to work. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> > Al rato carnal, off til Monday.
> >
> > Not going to be online, but Happy Birthday to el Homie Boiler aka switches4life. November 24th.
> >
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 22 2006, 08:33 AM~6616695
> *Everyone must be off today,I have to work. :angry:
> *


 :angry: I'M ONLY OFF ON THURSDAY!!! :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 22 2006, 08:58 AM~6616799
> *:angry: I'M ONLY OFF ON THURSDAY!!! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

To anyone interested this is a tiny sneak peak from the 2nd floor of ToC. Tonight is the grand opening for the new spot on 112 Travis...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

have a happy and safe thanksgiving from the LuxuriouS CC.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 22 2006, 02:09 PM~6618390
> *
> *


office?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2006, 01:11 PM~6618410
> *office?
> *


you already know...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 21 2006, 11:16 PM~6614825
> *1986 cutlass supreme...1500 firm priced to sell..,2 pumps,6 batterys,13x7 spoke rims,,runs and drives,car has potential,,just needs a little TLC,for more info call 832 860-0088 leave message if no answer...
> *


pics?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 22 2006, 02:17 PM~6618444
> *you already know...
> *


tonight?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2006, 01:41 PM~6618538
> *tonight?
> *


yea im down... hit me up later


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 22 2006, 02:58 PM~6618645
> *yea im down... hit me up later
> *


cool


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

happy thanksgiving fellow riders. keep it safe, keep it real


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!!! ENJOY YOUR TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS......

MICHAEL CORDOVA
ROYAL TOUCH CC


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Q~VO HOUSTONE !!*

*HAVE A SAFE & HAPPY HOLIDAY BEST WISHES TO ALL*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 21 2006, 08:13 AM~6609937
> *Sux, I was there...
> 
> Dave, PM your Address.
> *


 pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 22 2006, 11:24 AM~6617863
> *To anyone interested this is a tiny sneak peak from the 2nd floor of ToC.  Tonight is the grand opening for the new spot on 112 Travis...
> 
> 
> ...



they pay you to advertise?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > Al rato carnal, off til Monday.
> >
> > Not going to be online, but Happy Birthday to el Homie Boiler aka switches4life. November 24th.
> >
> ...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE! :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy: 

Turkey Time!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 23 2006, 12:14 AM~6622259
> *they pay you to advertise?
> *


im gonna put in that offer on monday, ill keep u posted


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2006, 07:33 AM~6623208
> *im gonna put in that offer on monday, ill keep u posted
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM GENUINE LOWRIDERS*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

quote=Cadi Luva,Feb 4 2006, 06:30 PM~4777059]
:0 :0 :0
[/quote]


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

_<span style='font-family:Optima'>*<span style='font-family:Courier'><span style=\'color:blue\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHERE D SECRET PARTY GONNA BE AT.. :biggrin: :cheesy: HEARD IT COULD BE A LITTLE FREAKY "KNOWN YOU" :biggrin: QUE LA PASES BIEN EN TU DIA, DE PARTE DE TODOS LOS <span style=\'color:gray\'>"<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOCOS CREATIONS</span>"[/CODE]</span></span></span>*</span>_


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 01:04 PM~6611213
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NSFW! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 24 2006, 08:44 AM~6628337
> *Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving :biggrin:
> *



it was aite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk thanksgiving


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 24 2006, 10:29 AM~6628688
> *fk thanksgiving
> *



x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 24 2006, 09:29 AM~6628688
> *fk thanksgiving
> *


you just mad cuse they tried to cook your ass...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2006, 11:52 AM~6629036
> *you just mad cuse they tried to cook your ass...
> *



low blow


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2006, 10:52 AM~6629036
> *you just mad cuse they tried to cook your ass...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no, i'm mad cause moving ham from over to counter.. hot juice spilled and burnt me, then some got on floor and i slipped and broke my shit.. foot is all tore up.. walkin wif cain. so i be like "fk thanksgiving" 


by da way.. finally aired up tires on 68.. so cleareance problem fixed. lol and scoring me some 24's for 96 today or tomorrow..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and mannnnnnnn.. im watching La Raza Tv" right now.. elena rojas ..mannnnnnn.. bish giving me hard on..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 24 2006, 01:51 PM~6629840
> *and mannnnnnnn.. im watching La Raza Tv" right now..  elena rojas ..mannnnnnn..  bish giving me hard on..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 24 2006, 01:50 PM~6629834
> *no, i'm mad cause moving ham from over to counter..  hot juice spilled and burnt me, then some got on floor and i slipped and broke my shit..  foot is all tore up..  walkin wif cain.  so i be like "fk thanksgiving"
> by da way..  finally aired up tires on 68.. so cleareance problem fixed.  lol  and scoring me some 24's for 96 today or tomorrow..
> *


they take xrays :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2006, 05:33 PM~6630280
> *:0
> they take xrays  :0
> *


yeah they did,and xray techs are losers. so ex-ray deeezzzz nuttttzzzz


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

so nobody is down to chill at Harisburg Plaza this saturday night?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 24 2006, 02:40 AM~6627842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

attn htown riders. got these 22's for sale. 305 40 22...tires have about 95% left, rims and tires in excellent shape, no scrathes, 6 lug...$1800 pm me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 24 2006, 04:28 PM~6630475
> *yeah they did,and xray techs are losers. so ex-ray deeezzzz nuttttzzzz
> *


aint much there to x-ray


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Nov 24 2006, 07:06 PM~6630602
> *so nobody is down to chill at Harisburg Plaza this saturday night?
> *


im down


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 24 2006, 02:50 PM~6629834
> *no, i'm mad cause moving ham from over to counter..  hot juice spilled and burnt me, then some got on floor and i slipped and broke my shit..  foot is all tore up..  walkin wif cain.  so i be like "fk thanksgiving"
> by da way..  finally aired up tires on 68.. so cleareance problem fixed.  lol  and scoring me some 24's for 96 today or tomorrow..
> *



so was the ham ok??


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 25 2006, 06:21 AM~6632961
> *im down
> *


well i guess well be the only two idiots there,atleast well be doing our part.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 25 2006, 08:58 AM~6633095
> *so was the ham ok??
> *


Thats fk up :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Nov 25 2006, 09:58 AM~6633095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 25 2006, 09:33 AM~6633180
> *was d.licious!! as i was slipping, i had sense enough to toss it on counter..  big save!!
> 
> 
> ...



good save!!!! i would have just picked it up and washed it off.....good as new :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

another beauitful day and im here at work... :angry: ...got to stack the ot...for XMAS....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 25 2006, 12:21 PM~6633721
> *another beauitful day and im here at work... :angry: ...got to stack the ot...for XMAS....
> *



don't feel bad homie....i'm workin too...... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk work.. i went shopping for shoes today!! not chucks though!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 25 2006, 09:33 AM~6633180
> *was d.licious!! as i was slipping, i had sense enough to toss it on counter..  big save!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

For sale $40 for the set.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2006, 07:24 PM~6635230
> *For sale $40 for the set.
> 
> 
> ...


those the weirdest looking hubcaps i ever seen. 

:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Their not hub caps they are end caps for Hydraulic motors.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2006, 06:10 PM~6630838
> *attn htown riders. got these 22's for sale. 305 40 22...tires have about 95% left, rims and tires in excellent shape, no scrathes, 6 lug...$1800 pm me
> 
> 
> ...


dont pass this deal up


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2004, 03:34 PM~2349354
> *i remember when t town was peters wildlife. then it came t town.  and all the hard heads came out.  i rather ride on westheimer but theres nothing but rice.  richmond is kind of bumpy for a lifted ride...
> *


not that bumpy when u have 14 batties :biggrin:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 04:36 PM~2349369
> *that is true...and yes the timer is full of ricers........but i think everyone in Houston needs to do something somewhere........for one i miss hitting switches and cruising with the boys.....2nd i spend to much money now in the damm clubs.
> *


i propose Harrisburg Plaza as a chill spot cause there is plenty of parking,lighting and people passing by to gawk at the cars,plus when my former club used to have meetings there at taco cabana the police never,ever messed with us.and it should be weekly not every other week.



lets set a date for it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 25 2006, 09:59 PM~6636113
> *not that bumpy when u have 14 batties :biggrin:
> *


my car aint got 14 and it drives real smooth....and "hopps"better than a lot of doubles and singles w/v8...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 25 2006, 07:36 PM~6635325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2006, 09:17 PM~6635886
> *dont pass this deal up
> *


thought you already sold em?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 26 2006, 01:33 AM~6637489
> *thought you already sold em?
> *


this is new set. im gonna put them on today see how it looks....but they are for sale, like brand new.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ANY GOING TO AUTORAMA TODAY...???? ILL BE OUT THERE AROUND 3PM...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 26 2006, 02:32 AM~6637478
> *ummm.. i know, i was joking..
> ok.
> *


Sarcasm doesn't work well on the internet.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2006, 06:24 PM~6635230
> *For sale $40 for the set.
> 
> 
> ...


Still for sale.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 25 2006, 04:01 PM~6634303
> *fk work.. i went shopping for shoes today!!  not chucks though!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 26 2006, 12:31 PM~6638706
> *
> *


isnt that a caprice?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 26 2006, 11:31 AM~6638706
> *
> *


 nice caprice... 5.7??? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99+Nov 26 2006, 01:37 PM~6638728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5.7 LT1 indeed..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so is it a caprice or impala?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 26 2006, 03:35 PM~6639862
> *no, who said that?  lol
> 5.7 LT1  indeed..
> 
> ...


nice i got one wanna race for titles???


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

QUOTE(firmelows @ Nov 1 2004, 04:36 PM) 
that is true...and yes the timer is full of ricers........but i think everyone in Houston needs to do something somewhere........for one i miss hitting switches and cruising with the boys.....2nd i spend to much money now in the damm clubs.

x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2006, 07:17 PM~6635886
> *dont pass this deal up
> *


very clean 22s for sale. tires less than 3000 miles. rims are a 9.9 out of 10. very clean.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

suicide hood, going radical on this one.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 04:03 PM~6640038
> *so is it a caprice or impala?
> *


its a caprice... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:uh: :worship:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 04:35 PM~6640227
> *suicide hood, going radical on this one.
> 
> 
> ...



is that ur new house


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 26 2006, 10:13 PM~6642377
> *is that ur new house
> *


nah. seller accepted the other offer, but im still gonna put my back up offer in...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

this topic is lame!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2006, 12:52 PM~6629036
> *you just mad cuse they tried to cook your ass...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Nov 26 2006, 01:37 PM~6638728
> *isnt that a caprice?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 06:03 PM~6640038
> *so is it a caprice or impala?
> *


po'mans impala


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 06:35 PM~6640227
> *suicide hood, going radical on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 08:48 AM~6643816
> *po'mans impala
> *


well, i'm not rich like ya'll ballas.. 

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 27 2006, 09:04 AM~6643842
> *well, i'm not rich like ya'll ballas..
> 
> :angry:
> *


i'm not rich.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 27 2006, 07:04 AM~6643842
> *well, i'm not rich like ya'll ballas..
> 
> :angry:
> *


ballers, you the one choppin up the 'vard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 27 2006, 09:08 AM~6643850
> *:roflmao:
> *


you sell your house yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2006, 08:10 PM~6630838
> *attn htown riders. got these 22's for sale. 305 40 22...tires have about 95% left, rims and tires in excellent shape, no scrathes, 6 lug...$1800 pm me
> 
> 
> ...


i thought boiler bought these? if i was into riding in the clouds i'd buy them.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 09:24 AM~6643897
> *you sell your house yet?
> *


turned down another offer last night. It felt like I was selling it on LIL, selling it at crackhead price and still people asking for refrigerator and washer and drier, plus more on sellers assistance. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 07:26 AM~6643906
> *i thought boiler bought these?  if i was into riding in the clouds i'd buy them.
> *


this is another set


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 27 2006, 09:27 AM~6643908
> *turned down another offer last night. It felt like I was selling it on LIL, selling it at crackhead price and still people asking for refrigerator and washer and drier, plus more on sellers assistance.  :angry:
> *


right now people getting casas for less than asked.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i keep hearing its a buyers market. what area do you live sixfoss


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 09:28 AM~6643912
> *right now people getting casas for less than asked.
> 
> 
> ...



fuck it. by the time someones comes with the right offer I probably have enough saved to have both houses...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2006, 09:30 AM~6643915
> *i keep hearing its a buyers market. what area do you live sixfoss
> *



cypress


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 27 2006, 09:30 AM~6643917
> *fuck it. by the time someones comes with the right offer I probably have enough saved to have both houses...
> *


a la verga! big baller, shot caller, 20" rims on the impaler!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 27 2006, 07:31 AM~6643919
> *cypress
> *


too rich for my blood :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 09:31 AM~6643920
> *a la verga!  big baller, shot caller, 20" rims on the impaler!!
> *




13's :0 


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2006, 09:32 AM~6643924
> *too rich for my blood  :biggrin:
> *


it's a decent area. a few more miles north you are out in the country


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2006, 09:32 AM~6643924
> *too rich for my blood  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: 

theres a bit of everything over here. most of the neighborhoods are in the 120 to 250 range.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 27 2006, 07:34 AM~6643930
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> theres a bit of everything over here. most of the neighborhoods are in the 120 to 250 range.
> *


taxes too much.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2006, 09:35 AM~6643935
> *taxes too much.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good mornin h-town


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 27 2006, 09:41 AM~6643955
> *good mornin h-town
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Wanted to wish Juan "KrazyToyz" Galvan a happy birthday also, sorry I couldn't make it Saturday night.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 08:45 AM~6643966
> *Wanted to wish Juan "KrazyToyz" Galvan a happy birthday also, sorry I couldn't make it Saturday night.
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whos gonna watch the Nativity movie?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 27 2006, 09:55 AM~6644007
> *whos gonna watch the Nativity movie?
> *


que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 27 2006, 08:55 AM~6644007
> *whos gonna watch the Nativity movie?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 10:08 AM~6644074
> *link?
> *




http://www.thenativitystory.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 27 2006, 10:11 AM~6644091
> *http://www.thenativitystory.com/
> 
> 
> *


worksafe?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 10:47 AM~6644236
> *worksafe?
> *


maybe...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 27 2006, 09:21 AM~6643886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


balla.. man said "this is my other set of 22's



> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 27 2006, 09:30 AM~6643915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice area huh.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see, ya'll dudes rich... buying drop-top duece, sixfo's, GN's,cribs in nice hoods.. ya'll make it hard for broke azz ***** like me, who just trying to keep up.. i feel like that squirl on ice age, just trying to fight for his nut.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 27 2006, 10:52 AM~6644252
> *maybe...
> *


OK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 27 2006, 11:04 AM~6644286
> *see, ya'll dudes rich...  buying drop-top duece, sixfo's, GN's,cribs in nice hoods..  ya'll make it hard for broke azz ***** like me,  who just trying to keep up..  i feel like that squirl on ice age, just trying to fight for his nut.
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: you can have all the nuts you want :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 09:15 AM~6644327
> *:ugh: you can have all the nuts you want  :ugh:
> *


can have deez nutts


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 03:12 PM~6612901
> *Al rato carnal, off til Monday.
> 
> Not going to be online, but Happy Birthday to el Homie Boiler aka switches4life.  November 24th.
> ...


DAMN YOU GOT A PITO HEAD!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 27 2006, 12:53 PM~6644884
> *DAMN YOU GOT A PITO HEAD!!!!!!!
> *


YOU LOVE PITO HEADS!!!! AYE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2006, 08:01 AM~6603650
> *
> 
> hope she is doin better. milk throw up is the WORST!!!! :barf:
> *


Amo la mirada en una cara de los hynas cuando los ganchos agarradores ella mi verga para la primera vez y realizo que ella va a tener esto para arriba en ella!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JUAN (KRAZYTOYZ)!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2006, 01:32 PM~6645341
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JUAN (KRAZYTOYZ)!!!!!!!
> *


HAPPY B-DAY JUAN!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2006, 02:32 PM~6645341
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JUAN (KRAZYTOYZ)!!!!!!!
> *


repost cabron! you didn't go to work?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yes happy b-day to Juan-kt.................and to Horacio-Firme


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 27 2006, 02:39 PM~6645384
> *yes happy b-day to Juan-kt.................and to Horacio-Firme
> *


happy birthday to horacio also.

dena, your primo got a hookup on a job. he's going to cali manana. give him a telefonazo.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 02:40 PM~6645390
> *happy birthday to horacio also.
> 
> dena, your primo got a hookup on a job.  he's going to cali manana.  give him a telefonazo.
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2006, 09:54 AM~6644895
> *YOU LOVE PITO HEADS!!!!  AYE!!!!!!!!
> *


IT'S NOT THAT PUTO!! YOUR HEAD STANDS OUT LIKE A BEACON!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2006, 12:32 PM~6645341
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JUAN (KRAZYTOYZ)!!!!!!!
> *



Thanks Victor


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 27 2006, 12:36 PM~6645363
> *HAPPY B-DAY JUAN!!!!
> *



Thanks ,I am the big 30 ,over the hill. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 27 2006, 01:39 PM~6645384
> *yes happy b-day to Juan-kt.................and to Horacio-Firme
> *



HAPPY B-DAY HORACIO!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Happy B-DAy Horacio!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' friendly muther fuckers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 27 2006, 04:05 PM~6645749
> *o' friendly muther fuckers.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it. - SixfoSS


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

new page


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sanchowned

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 27 2006, 05:52 PM~6646406
> *sanchowned
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












_*The warden threw a party in the county jail.
The prison band was there and they began to wail.
The band was jumpin’ and the joint began to swing.
You should’ve heard those knocked out jailbirds sing.
Let’s rock, everybody, let’s rock.
Everybody in the whole cell block
Was dancin’ to the jailhouse rock.*_


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mac2lac, Rob's 84'

oh snap...Royal Touch in da House!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

chill spot at crosstimbers and irvingnton was good again this past sunday,  but that s on sundays,  where is it going to b sat nights at??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6649243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup.. thats it right there.. but lets add a lil red in it instead...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2006, 12:04 AM~6649243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can find me in my hood, swangin' in the drop
Trunk popped up, now I'm lettin' back the top


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey guys, yesterday Teresa rolled our Bravada in the rain (someone ran her off the road). Anyways, the kids and her are fine. The truck only had liability insurance and we want to get rid of it. (The front is totally smashed in). I'm sure there are still some good parts on it (one side is fine, the back is fine, and it has most of the glass). What's the best way to get rid of it and get the most money for it? 

Then, I need a little, good gas mileage car to drive back and forth to work (I work across town)...so if anyone knows someone selling a car that fits this description, let me know. I'll try to post pics of the truck later.










The front looks a lot worse than the side...surprising the side it rolled on looks semi-ok.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that's a job for Maaco


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2006, 08:06 AM~6650667
> *that's a job for Maaco
> *


Ken has the hook up there


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 28 2006, 06:34 AM~6650606
> *Hey guys, yesterday Teresa rolled our Bravada in the rain (someone ran her off the road).  Anyways, the kids and her are fine.  The truck only had liability insurance and we want to get rid of it.  (The front is totally smashed in).  I'm sure there are still some good parts on it (one side is fine, the back is fine, and it has most of the glass).  What's the best way to get rid of it and get the most money for it?
> 
> Then, I need a little, good gas mileage car to drive back and forth to work (I work across town)...so if anyone knows someone selling a car that fits this description, let me know.  I'll try to post pics of the truck later.
> ...



damn homie....sorry to hear that....glad everyone was ok....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 28 2006, 09:14 AM~6650843
> *Ken has the hook up there
> *


AGREE, took a picture of my chile, was going to send it to you but would rather post it for all to see. :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 28 2006, 09:35 AM~6650917
> *:ugh:
> *


Bachelor fridge, tortillas de maiz, chile y mantequilla


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2006, 09:23 AM~6650871
> *AGREE, took a picture of my chile, was going to send it to you but would rather post it for all to see.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 28 2006, 07:34 AM~6650606
> *Hey guys, yesterday Teresa rolled our Bravada in the rain (someone ran her off the road).  Anyways, the kids and her are fine.  The truck only had liability insurance and we want to get rid of it.  (The front is totally smashed in).  I'm sure there are still some good parts on it (one side is fine, the back is fine, and it has most of the glass).  What's the best way to get rid of it and get the most money for it?
> 
> Then, I need a little, good gas mileage car to drive back and forth to work (I work across town)...so if anyone knows someone selling a car that fits this description, let me know.  I'll try to post pics of the truck later.
> ...


TRADE YOU SOME CUSTOM MADE CHUCKS.. SIZE 11 1/2..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

sup ppl.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

update.....Dad is finally coming home from the hospital after that car accident almost 2 weeks ago. :happysad: 


also be on the lookout for Lil flip ft.Lyfe Jennings video...out soon. It features Topless Betty.....reppin' H-Town!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 28 2006, 11:50 AM~6651776
> *update.....Dad is finally coming home from the hospital after that car accident almost 2 weeks ago. :happysad:
> also be on the lookout for Lil flip ft.Lyfe Jennings video...out soon. It features Topless Betty.....reppin' H-Town!
> *



glad to hear that about your dad!! :thumbsup: 

i'll be lookin for the video.....congratulations


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 28 2006, 11:50 AM~6651776
> *update.....Dad is finally coming home from the hospital after that car accident almost 2 weeks ago. :happysad:
> also be on the lookout for Lil flip ft.Lyfe Jennings video...out soon. It features Topless Betty.....reppin' H-Town!
> *


good to hear bout your dad. wish him all the best.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 28 2006, 12:12 PM~6652308
> *good to hear bout your dad. wish him all the best.
> *


Thank you all.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

be looking out at your local ghetto convienence stores as well as megaplexxx on 45, for dvd entitled.. "slapped her with the burrito".. featuring yours truely Sixty8imp and Hny Brn Eyz..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 28 2006, 12:50 PM~6651776
> *update.....Dad is finally coming home from the hospital after that car accident almost 2 weeks ago. :happysad:
> also be on the lookout for Lil flip ft.Lyfe Jennings video...out soon. It features Topless Betty.....reppin' H-Town!
> *


orale, will meet up around 8pm. have to stay a little later at the office.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hammnizee...the office?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 28 2006, 01:42 PM~6652996
> * hammnizee...the office?
> *


yes sir


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 28 2006, 02:44 PM~6653015
> *yes sir
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 28 2006, 01:43 PM~6652563
> *be looking out at your local ghetto convienence stores as well as megaplexxx on 45, for dvd entitled..  "slapped her with the burrito"..  featuring yours truely Sixty8imp and Hny Brn Eyz..
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 28 2006, 04:06 PM~6653803
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



she didn't say no homie....let me know....i'll help you distribute them....$14.99 plus shipping.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 28 2006, 12:45 PM~6651737
> * sup ppl.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2006, 04:58 PM~6654155
> *:ugh:
> *



AGREE


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

1986 cutlass,two-pumps,13x7 spokes,clean tiltle,runs and drive,,1500 firm,,for more info please call 832-860-0088 or pm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 28 2006, 05:30 PM~6653980
> *she didn't say no homie....let me know....i'll help you distribute them....$14.99 plus shipping.... :biggrin:
> *


she knows she can't deny it.. 


and hell yeah.. lets make that paper.. power moves!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

sixty8imp :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Nov 28 2006, 09:01 PM~6655306
> *sixty8imp :wave:
> *


YO.. whens next party?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Week going by quick, will be a cold one tomorrow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2006, 04:34 PM~6640220
> *very clean 22s for sale. tires less than 3000 miles. rims are a 9.9 out of 10. very clean.
> 
> 
> ...


1800 obo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oscar Solano selling a set of 14X7 chrome knockoff rims with new 5.20's he bought through Coker Tires for 4 bills. Tires mounted and still brand new.

email at: [email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2006, 08:29 AM~6609632
> *Oscar Solano
> 
> 
> ...


4 bills for the wheels..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 28 2006, 04:30 PM~6653980
> *she didn't say no homie....let me know....i'll help you distribute them....$14.99 plus shipping.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

youre crazy and so is he!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2006, 04:58 PM~6654155
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2006, 08:45 AM~6658483
> *4 bills for the wheels..
> *


that's pretty cheap....basically buying the tires and getting the rims free...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 29 2006, 10:25 AM~6658682
> *that's pretty cheap....basically buying the tires and getting the rims free...
> *


paid 475 for tires, has receipt.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boring...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2006, 10:33 AM~6659024
> *boring...
> *


say homie....gave your # to my homie down there...he knows a guy looking for a paint job....i want my commission on it bish.....haha :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 29 2006, 10:19 AM~6659399
> *say homie....gave your # to my homie down there...he knows a guy looking for a paint job....i want my commission on it bish.....haha  :biggrin:
> *


lol.....bitch please...
ill give you some commision alright


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2006, 12:40 PM~6659556
> *lol.....bitch please...
> ill give you some commision alright
> *


that's why i don't send you business :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Havent worked since last Wed.  

Company moved to a new location next to Willowbrook mall and the power was not turned on til today! But only lights worked no sockets... so another day off, thanks Centerpoint. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 29 2006, 12:49 PM~6659633
> *Havent worked since last Wed.
> 
> Company moved to a new location next to Willowbrook mall and the power was not turned on til today! But only lights worked no sockets... so another day off, thanks Centerpoint.  :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2006, 01:00 PM~6659705
> *ok
> *



si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2006, 11:40 AM~6659556
> *lol.....bitch please...
> ill give you some commision alright
> *



HELLO....MR SHABBA RANKS...I FOUND YOUR SON!!! HE'S A BISH THOUGH.......DOESN'T WANT TO HELP A MESKIN OUT FOR SENDIN HIM BUSINESS.... :biggrin: 


mr loverman....shabba!!!!!!!

haha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 29 2006, 11:49 AM~6659633
> *Havent worked since last Wed.
> 
> Company moved to a new location next to Willowbrook mall and the power was not turned on til today! But only lights worked no sockets... so another day off, thanks Centerpoint.  :biggrin:
> *


i live down the street from that mall. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 29 2006, 10:43 AM~6659573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know that song to well.. ***
let me find the number for lamigra..
i think we got a mexican on the internet again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 29 2006, 01:22 PM~6659829
> *i live down the street from that mall. :cheesy:
> *


you two can have nooners at Palace Inn :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2006, 12:28 PM~6659862
> *you two can have nooners at Palace Inn  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i dont work around there!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 29 2006, 01:21 PM~6659821
> *HELLO....MR SHABBA RANKS...I FOUND YOUR SON!!! HE'S A BISH THOUGH.......DOESN'T WANT TO HELP A MESKIN OUT FOR SENDIN HIM BUSINESS.... :biggrin:
> mr loverman....shabba!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


ya mon!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2006, 12:25 PM~6659849
> *yea.. but u send me shit txts
> you know that song to well.. ***
> let me find the number for lamigra..
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

don't make me get kramer on your ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2006, 12:28 PM~6659862
> *you two can have nooners at Palace Inn  :cheesy:
> *



watch it....danny is gonna get mad....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 29 2006, 01:37 PM~6659907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> don't make me get kramer on your ass!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 29 2006, 12:38 PM~6659909
> *watch it....danny is gonna get mad....
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

hows cathy doin?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 29 2006, 01:05 PM~6660063
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> hows cathy doin?
> *



she's aight....stressin the job thing...you know how it goes...she hates not workin....but she's been lookin....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 29 2006, 01:16 PM~6660114
> *she's aight....stressin the job thing...you know how it goes...she hates not workin....but she's been lookin....
> *


yup! i know how that goes! wish her luck! hope she finds something soon.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 29 2006, 02:45 PM~6660613
> *yup! i know how that goes! wish her luck! hope she finds something soon.
> *



thanks....bills start adding up quick....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 29 2006, 04:11 PM~6660807
> *thanks....bills start adding up quick....
> *


put her to hustle mota to them college kids.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

palace inn is tight though.. one room had black lights.. mirrors and a jacuzzi.. oh, hrny already knows!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

being without a job is not good for la raza. too bad posting on LIL doesnt pay!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 29 2006, 04:19 PM~6660867
> *being without a job is not good for la raza. too bad posting on LIL doesnt pay!!  :cheesy:
> *


you mean you aint got your check?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 29 2006, 04:20 PM~6660874
> *you mean you aint got your check?
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 29 2006, 04:22 PM~6660887
> *
> *


Maybe thats how Latin is buying all those cars... :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2006, 01:28 PM~6659862
> *you two can have nooners at Palace Inn  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 29 2006, 04:19 PM~6660867
> *being without a job is not good for la raza. too bad posting on LIL doesnt pay!!  :cheesy:
> *


Soon you'll have to pay to post :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 29 2006, 04:26 PM~6660920
> *Maybe thats how Latin is buying all those cars...  :scrutinize:
> *


nope, it comes from making good bank.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2006, 04:32 PM~6660974
> *Soon you'll have to pay to post :0
> *


the day that happens is the day i go back to work. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 29 2006, 04:46 PM~6661058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Edit* Tight WAD Baller :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2006, 04:59 PM~6661174
> *Baller
> 
> *Edit* Tight WAD Baller :uh:
> *


Nah I spend my money. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 29 2006, 11:22 AM~6659829
> *i live down the street from that mall. :cheesy:
> *


i know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets deal. 832 228 0230

1800 obo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2006, 05:29 PM~6661455
> *lets deal. 832 228 0230
> 
> 1800 obo
> ...


nah, i'll start the bidding.. $595.95


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2006, 03:53 PM~6661690
> *nah, i'll start the bidding..  $595.95
> *


x 2.5 and "might" can talk


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2006, 03:53 PM~6661690
> *nah, i'll start the bidding..  $595.95
> *


595.96 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

umm candy lookin so sweet..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

EVERYONE READY?!?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dec 8!

http://apocalypto.movies.go.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 30 2006, 07:51 AM~6665271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's going to be good


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 08:16 AM~6665339
> *that's going to be good
> *



si.

did you see the trailer on the link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 30 2006, 08:21 AM~6665352
> *si.
> 
> did you see the trailer on the link?
> *


i saw previews last weekend. looks interesting.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2006, 03:29 PM~6661455
> *lets deal. 832 228 0230
> 
> 1800 obo
> ...


just in time for christmas.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2006, 09:39 AM~6665606
> *just in time for christmas.
> *


how much for the tires?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2006, 09:51 PM~6663117
> *595.96 :0
> *


597.23 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 29 2006, 03:19 PM~6660864
> *palace inn is tight though..  one room had black lights..  mirrors and a jacuzzi..  oh, hrny already knows!
> 
> 
> *


huh? not me... :ugh:


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2006, 03:59 PM~6661174
> *Baller
> 
> *Edit* Tight WAD Baller :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2006, 04:12 PM~6661307
> *i know
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 30 2006, 06:51 AM~6665271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see that. :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I KNOW THERE IS GONNA BE ALOT OF SICK WOMEN TODAY.........LOTS OF CASES OF NIPPLITIS WITH IT BEING SOOOO COLD..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 30 2006, 09:07 AM~6665751
> *i wanna see that. :thumbsup:
> *



I'M SURE DANNY WILL GET THE BOOTLEG VERSION FOR YOU.....YA'LL CAN HANG OUT AND EAT HOT POCKETS AND RUM..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 10:07 AM~6665755
> *I KNOW THERE IS GONNA BE ALOT OF SICK WOMEN TODAY.........LOTS OF CASES OF NIPPLITIS WITH IT BEING SOOOO COLD..... :biggrin:
> *


you are lucky alac isn't online. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 30 2006, 10:35 AM~6665921
> *:cheesy:
> *


Disclaimer: Tidday topic aren't lame... 


:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Latin....its going to be cold ...pullin out the Baby Blue Mink for Sunday??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 09:07 AM~6665755
> *I KNOW THERE IS GONNA BE ALOT OF SICK WOMEN TODAY.........LOTS OF CASES OF NIPPLITIS WITH IT BEING SOOOO COLD..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 09:09 AM~6665761
> *I'M SURE DANNY WILL GET THE BOOTLEG VERSION FOR YOU.....YA'LL CAN HANG OUT AND EAT HOT POCKETS AND RUM..... :biggrin:
> *


rum?!? hes probably bust out with some lone star beer or some boone's farm wine.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:40 AM~6665944
> *Disclaimer: Tidday topic aren't lame...
> :cheesy:
> *


yum


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2006, 10:48 AM~6665996
> *wuz up Latin....its going to be cold ...pullin out the Baby Blue Mink for Sunday??? :biggrin:
> *


and the pinky pimp ring :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 30 2006, 10:52 AM~6666017
> *rum?!? hes probably bust out with some lone star beer or some boone's farm wine.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ole school


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you going Sunday, Dena? Bring La-Non-Chonies with you :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 09:58 AM~6666058
> *ole school
> *


 :roflmao: 

for real! i remember drinking that back in the day. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 30 2006, 11:00 AM~6666066
> *:roflmao:
> 
> for real! i remember drinking that back in the day. :biggrin:
> *


Try some Cisco. Put me down for the count several times. :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Goofdawg, I might need some help Sunday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:01 AM~6666073
> *Try some Cisco.  Put me down for the count several times.  :burn:
> *


i remember that and alize too!!

but the drink that fked me the worst and *STILL* to this day if i smell it i get nauseous is MD20/20. :burn: :barf: that shit is the devil!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 30 2006, 11:06 AM~6666100
> *i remember that and alize too!!
> 
> but the drink that fked me the worst and STILL to this day if i smell it i get nauseous is MD20/20. :burn: :barf: that shit is the devil!!!
> *


Me is Goldschlager. Sent me falling out a second story window only to wake up the next morning with a backache and dew from the morning.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:08 AM~6666117
> *Me is Goldschlager.  Sent me falling out a second story window only to wake up the next morning with a backache and dew from the morning.
> *


DAYUMN IT!!!! thats crazy!!! 

yea but that shit is fkin strong too. blah! :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Liv4Lacs, thanks for your gut deposit text message :burn:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 30 2006, 09:35 AM~6665917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THUNDERBIRD AND HAWAIIAN PUNCH :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DAMN MIKE, either your wife is quoting all that she has missed in the past two weeks or you are picking up where she left off. 










:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 09:02 AM~6666081
> *Goofdawg, I might need some help Sunday.
> *


call me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2006, 11:18 AM~6666176
> *call me
> *


I need you to pick something up heavy for me.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:19 AM~6666183
> *I need you to pick something up heavy for me.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 11:15 AM~6666161
> *Liv4Lacs, thanks for your gut deposit text message  :burn:
> *


Just returning the favor! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 30 2006, 11:21 AM~6666193
> *:0
> *


?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:22 AM~6666198
> *?
> *


oh i felt a deeeez nuts coming on......lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 30 2006, 11:23 AM~6666207
> *oh i felt a deeeez nuts coming on......lol
> *


AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!!!!!!!!

Remind me not to invite you when I'm planning a crime :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:24 AM~6666213
> *AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Remind me not to invite you when I'm planning a crime  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 30 2006, 11:25 AM~6666219
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:18 AM~6666175
> *DAMN MIKE, either your wife is quoting all that she has missed in the past two weeks or you are picking up where she left off.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche rip off artists. they will try any story to rip a person off. says his brother is moving to u.s.a. but wants the vehicle shipped??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:08 AM~6666117
> *Me is Goldschlager.  Sent me falling out a second story window only to wake up the next morning with a backache and dew from the morning.
> *


MD 20/20, THUNDERBIRD, AND KING COBRA MADE ME FORGET MY DAMN NAME....NOT A GOOD MIXTURE.I THREW UP SO MUCH I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO DIE....I HAD TO CRAWL UP THE STAIRS WITH MY BROTHER'S HELP....I WAS LIKE 17 OR 18....MAN I WAS SOOO DAMN SICK.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:43 AM~6666349
> *pinche rip off artists.  they will try any story to rip a person off.  says his brother is moving to u.s.a. but wants the vehicle shipped??
> 
> 
> ...



FRENCH TOAST..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 11:43 AM~6666349
> *pinche rip off artists.  they will try any story to rip a person off.  says his brother is moving to u.s.a. but wants the vehicle shipped??
> 
> 
> ...


"I want to see her french toast all spread and buttered up please" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My sides hurt from laughing so hard!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 10:17 AM~6666168
> *WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THUNDERBIRD AND HAWAIIAN PUNCH :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha!!! man i would only drink thunderbird when that was the only thing around.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 10:45 AM~6666361
> *MD 20/20, THUNDERBIRD, AND KING COBRA MADE ME FORGET MY DAMN NAME....NOT A GOOD MIXTURE.I THREW UP SO MUCH I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO DIE....I HAD TO CRAWL UP THE STAIRS WITH MY BROTHER'S HELP....I WAS LIKE 17 OR 18....MAN I WAS SOOO DAMN SICK.....
> *


but i bet you had a good fkin time before you got sick though!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:43 AM~6666349
> *pinche rip off artists.  they will try any story to rip a person off.  says his brother is moving to u.s.a. but wants the vehicle shipped??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 30 2006, 10:56 AM~6666422
> *hahahahaha!!! man i would only drink thunderbird when that was the only thing around....  :biggrin:
> *



I STILL DRINK OLD ENGLISH 40'Z EVERY NOW AND THEN....NOT A BIG DRINKER ANYMORE...BUT IF I DRINK 2 40'Z I'M READY TO LAY IT DOWN... :biggrin: 

HAVEN'T HAD ANY THUNDERBIRD IN YRS.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 30 2006, 10:57 AM~6666427
> *but i bet you had a good fkin time before you got sick though!!!  :roflmao:
> *


yeah i did...i think...haha....but i never drank mad dog again...fk that shit....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S JABBA THE HUT?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 30 2006, 12:02 PM~6666456
> *WHERE'S JABBA THE HUT?
> *


en mis pantalones cabron, anda acostado sobre dos huevos


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 11:01 AM~6666453
> *yeah i did...i think...haha....but i never drank mad dog again...fk that shit....
> *


neither have i and i dont think ill ever be brave enough to drink that shit again!! hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 30 2006, 11:23 AM~6666207
> *oh i felt a deeeez nuts coming on......lol
> *


I still got Goofy, he just called me up asking what i needed help with hno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 11:34 AM~6666622
> *I still got Goofy, he just called me up asking what i needed help with  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 11:34 AM~6666622
> *I still got Goofy, he just called me up asking what i needed help with  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 10:34 AM~6666622
> *I still got Goofy, he just called me up asking what i needed help with  hno:
> *


 :angry: ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 30 2006, 11:14 AM~6666889
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Nov 30 2006, 12:46 PM~6667136
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Nov 30 2006, 01:46 PM~6667136
> *
> *



:biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 10:09 AM~6665761
> *I'M SURE DANNY WILL GET THE BOOTLEG VERSION FOR YOU.....YA'LL CAN HANG OUT AND EAT HOT POCKETS AND RUM..... :biggrin:
> *


already got the bootleg.. also got mel's other movie.. passion of the christ part II "the ressurection".. and yup.. always got stash of rum at crib.. you dont have to tell hrny..she already knows..  



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 30 2006, 10:52 AM~6666017
> *rum?!? hes probably bust out with some lone star beer or some boone's farm wine.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


stfu.. you must got me mixed up with one of your other ******.. cause i drink rum or crown.. nothting else. and heffa, dont act like you didnt enjoy the hot pockets other day.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

gotta see this lac if you haven't already...bad ass....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297131


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 02:19 PM~6667309
> *gotta see this lac if you haven't already...bad ass....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297131
> *



ESE CADDY ES MUY BUENO.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 02:19 PM~6667309
> *gotta see this lac if you haven't already...bad ass....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=297131
> *


i dont like it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 30 2006, 04:28 PM~6668311
> *:scrutinize:
> *



si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 30 2006, 02:33 PM~6667829
> *i dont like it.
> *



come on now.....can't be a hater all your life....why don't you do your caprice like that? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 04:41 PM~6668415
> *come on now.....can't be a hater all your life....why don't you do your caprice like that? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 + :0 = :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 07:56 AM~6665679
> *597.23  :uh:
> *


597.25


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Nov 30 2006, 01:05 PM~6667235
> *already got the bootleg.. also got mel's other movie..  passion of the christ part II "the ressurection"..  and yup..  always got stash of rum at crib.. you dont have to tell hrny..she already knows..
> stfu..  you must got me mixed up with one of your other ******.. cause i drink rum or crown.. nothting else.  and heffa, dont act like you didnt enjoy the hot pockets other day.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


***** hot pockets are for the high schoolers you be fkin wit!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 03:41 PM~6668415
> *come on now.....can't be a hater all your life....why don't you do your caprice like that? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2006, 05:38 PM~6668822
> *597.25
> *


598.95 CASH MONEY MILLIONAIRES! LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 30 2006, 04:39 PM~6668829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ***** hot pockets are for the high schoolers you be fkin wit!!!
> *



oh shit danny...she's movin on up to the cheeseburger macaroni..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 30 2006, 05:46 PM~6668888
> *oh shit danny...she's movin on up to the cheeseburger macaroni..... :biggrin:
> *


nah she's on the 2 bottles of cheap wine and a happy meal circuit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FEMA director disappointed with Katrina ruling
By MICHAEL HEDGES and MIKE SNYDER

WASHINGTON — The director of the Federal Emergency Management Agency
said today he was disappointed that a judge, in a sharply critical
ruling, ordered the agency to resume housing aid to thousands of
Hurricane Katrina evacuees.

"It's almost a thing of no good deed goes unpunished," Director R.
David Paulison told reporters at the National Press Club. "We felt like
we did a good job."

Paulison said he thought the agency handled the situation correctly.
"We used the same forms that we have used for decades," he said.

A federal judge on Wednesday ordered the federal government to resume
paying rent and make three months of retroactive payments for about
2,600 hurricane evacuee households in Houston and thousands more across
the country.

U.S. District Judge Richard J. Leon saidthat FEMAhad not sufficiently
explained why it cut off the payments this year.

FEMA must not only resume the payments, it must "pay to each of these
evacuees the short-term assistance benefits they would have otherwise
received from September 1, 2006, through November 30, 2006," Leon
wrote.

It was unclear, however, how the hurricane victims would get their
money, because many of the families have scattered since losing
assistance.

"It's going to be a challenge finding them," said Sue Sere, a Houston
lawyer with Lone Star Legal Aid, a service for the poor that has worked
with evacuees.

Leaders of the Houston chapter of the Association of Community
Organizations for Reform Now, which filed the lawsuit, said they would
spread leaflets at complexes where the evacuees lived, call phone
numbers in the group's records and take other steps to find the
evacuees who could benefit.

About 11,000 evacuee households are covered by the ruling, said Ginny
Goldman, ACORN's head organizer in Texas. "This is a substantial amount
of money," she said. "We are talking many millions of dollars."

Most of the affected evacuees are in Texas, with "the larger part
living now in Houston," Goldman said.


'Finally something good'

One is Wanda Jones, 49, from the New Orleans area. She came to Houston
with her elderly father during Hurricane Katrina.

"This is wonderful news," she said. "We are feeling good that finally
something good has happened for us."

Some of the FEMA aid has gone to Hurricane Rita victims.

Jones said she moved into an apartment in southwest Houston soon after
the storm and was paying her rent with FEMA aid until it was cut off in
April.

"I just got a letter saying I wasn't eligible anymore, but it didn't
give me a reason," she said.

Since then, she has paid rent with earnings from a job and money left
from a FEMA payout for the loss of her possessions in Louisiana, she
said.

Jones said her job ended in May and she doesn't have money to pay her
rent, which is due next week.

She said she hopes the decision will help her avoid eviction.


Letters called confusing

FEMA spokesman Aaron Walker denied that the agency had improperly ended
the payments.

"FEMA's emergency sheltering initiative was conceived as a
compassionate but short-term solution to shelter evacuees," Walker
said. "By law, sheltering assistance can be provided for only a limited
period of time."

Walker said not everyone was eligible for long-term rental assistance.
He said they were informed that they were being cut off and given 60
days to appeal.

But the judge agreed with those bringing the lawsuit that letters sent
to those denied further benefits were "vague and uninformative" and
often gave contradictory information.

The judge's decision came in the form of a preliminary injunction. It
permits those whose payments were ended to appeal FEMA's action and
requires FEMA to make payments while the appeals are pending.

"In essence, each additional day plaintiffs go without assistance, they
are harmed further," Leon said.

The judge also ordered FEMA to better explain why the payments stopped.


2,600 households dropped

In the aftermath of Katrina and Rita, FEMA began paying rent and
utilities for evacuees through programs administered by local
governments. At its height, Houston's Joint Hurricane Housing Task
Force housed about 34,000 households.

In February, FEMA began shifting evacuees into a separate housing
program that pays rent but not utilities and has tighter eligibility
rules. Ultimately, the agency decided about 2,600 Houston households
were ineligible for that program. Those families received their last
rent payments in August.

ACORN's lawsuit, filed in August, echoed complaints by Mayor Bill White
and others in Houston that FEMA's notification procedures were so
confusing that evacuees had no basis on which to appeal or correct the
problems that led to denial of aid.

"This ruling is a victory for thousands of our fellow citizens who have
done everything within their power to put the pieces of their lives
back together," ACORN President Maude Hurd said. "Americans are
compassionate people, and we want to see Katrina survivors get help to
rebuild their homes, lives and communities, not the runaround from the
government."

FEMA has the option of continuing to defend its position in the case
despite the temporary injunction. But Leon said he thinks the evacuees
"are highly likely to succeed on the merits" if the case goes forward.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2006, 05:59 PM~6668977
> *FEMA director disappointed with Katrina ruling
> By MICHAEL HEDGES and MIKE SNYDER
> 
> ...



[insert colin powell here]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 30 2006, 05:51 AM~6665271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm about 30% into boxing, 20% into lowriding, AND 50% INTO THE ANCIENT MAYA HISTORY, IT IS JUST VERY INTERESTING, CANT WAIT FOR NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2006, 09:17 PM~6670038
> *i'm about 30% into boxing, 20% into lowriding, AND 50% INTO THE ANCIENT MAYA HISTORY, IT IS JUST VERY INTERESTING, CANT WAIT FOR NEXT FRIDAY
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

they will have a report about the movie, on aqui y ahora on univision today at 9 pm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2006, 09:31 PM~6670145
> *they will have a report about the movie, on aqui y ahora on univision today at 9 pm
> *


Arent they interviewing Mel Gibson?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone here know how to ride a horse?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 30 2006, 08:35 PM~6669781
> *[insert colin powell here]
> *


I thought you were into all that political crap?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 30 2006, 10:11 PM~6670444
> *Does anyone here know how to ride a horse?
> *


No, but a lot of chicks know how to ride the MUUUUUUUUULE  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 09:46 AM~6673069
> *I thought you were into all that political crap?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda mike


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

aqui nomas.....enjoying the weather :biggrin: ......ready for sunday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 1 2006, 09:56 AM~6673119
> *aqui nomas.....enjoying the weather  :biggrin: ......ready for sunday?
> *


yes, ready. had a lady rear end me this a.m.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike yall dont know how to ride horses? just saying you know being a more experienced country folk.

Ive ridden before but thats when I was younger and Im not too sure I was actually controlling the horse or the horse was just walking around... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 09:57 AM~6673127
> *yes, ready.  had a lady rear end me this a.m.
> *



mest up... is everyone ok?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 1 2006, 09:59 AM~6673132
> *Mike yall dont know how to ride horses? just saying you know being a more experienced country folk.
> 
> Ive ridden before but thats when I was younger and Im not too sure I was actually controlling the horse or the horse was just walking around...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's racial profiling


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 10:01 AM~6673141
> *that's racial profiling
> *



just saying... :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 1 2006, 10:01 AM~6673139
> *mest up...  is everyone ok?
> *


yeah, 290/fm529 two left lanes go left, right goes straight. 18 wheeler in farthest left lane decided to go straight and cut everyone off, the lady that hit me went under my b2200. i was about to drive the colorado today, thank god i didn't. :biggrin: i think my shoulder is hurting. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 10:03 AM~6673151
> *yeah, 290/fm529 two left lanes go left, right goes straight.  18 wheeler in farthest left lane decided to go straight and cut everyone off, the lady that hit me went under my b2200.  i was about to drive the colorado today, thank god i didn't.  :biggrin:  i think my shoulder is hurting.  :0
> *



seen that happen there before... crazy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 1 2006, 10:04 AM~6673155
> *seen that happen there before... crazy.
> *


should i call Jim Adler? :0 she was telling me how she got rear ended last week and i looked at her car, just a scratch on the rear bumper. she's supposedly has back pain due to that. guess i have back pain now hno: 








<--- victim


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 10:09 AM~6673177
> *should i call Jim Adler?  :0  she was telling me how she got rear ended last week and i looked at her car, just a scratch on the rear bumper.  she's supposedly has back pain due to that.  guess i have back pain now  hno:
> 
> 
> ...



call him, "the Texas Hammer"!!!
:0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Dec 1 2006, 08:59 AM~6673132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see a set of daytons in your future :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 1 2006, 10:14 AM~6673198
> *i see a set of daytons in your future :biggrin:
> *


fk that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 1 2006, 10:13 AM~6673195
> *call him, "the Texas Hammer"!!!
> :0  :0  :0
> *


nah.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 10:32 AM~6673276
> *nah.
> *



ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 1 2006, 10:33 AM~6673281
> *ok
> *


Texas Justice court


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nada


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 11:39 AM~6673588
> *:uh:
> *



agreed


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 1 2006, 11:44 AM~6674308
> *agreed
> *


disagreed


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2006, 08:55 AM~6666037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2006, 01:45 PM~6674312
> *disagreed
> *


OPTIGREED


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 01:52 PM~6674354
> *OPTIGREED
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

did you all try this phone trace thing? http://www.phonetrace.org/


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 11:52 AM~6674354
> *OPTIGREED
> *


pedigreed :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2006, 01:56 PM~6674386
> *pedigreed  :biggrin:
> *


VATOGREED


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Proceeds from the Raffle of this Previously owned, restored Lowrider Bicycle go to the Bridge Over Troubled Water organization....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 1 2006, 11:57 AM~6674394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


agreed................................


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 12:54 PM~6674379
> *did you all try this phone trace thing?  http://www.phonetrace.org/
> *



:uh: ...saw that in off topic.... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 1 2006, 12:57 PM~6674394
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 1 2006, 02:10 PM~6674446
> *:uh: ...saw that in off topic.... :uh:
> *


that's where i got it from. hopefully some will locate their missing folks.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 01:36 PM~6674627
> *that's where i got it from.  hopefully some will locate their missing folks.
> *



man i know....it's not a pretty site...but i'm sure it will work for some people.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 1 2006, 02:42 PM~6674678
> *man i know....it's not a pretty site...but i'm sure it will work for some people.....
> *


i found firmelows on it. got his address also :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 02:43 PM~6674685
> *i found firmelows on it.  got his address also  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 01:43 PM~6674685
> *i found firmelows on it.  got his address also  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 1 2006, 02:54 PM~6674750
> *:0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 1 2006, 02:54 PM~6674750
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 

que onda con el helicopter action :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 02:14 PM~6674887
> *:0  :0
> 
> que onda con el helicopter action  :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 1 2006, 03:29 PM~6674976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2006, 03:30 PM~6674981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 1 2006, 02:31 PM~6674990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did it answer your horse "riding" question... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 1 2006, 03:47 PM~6675103
> *did it answer your horse "riding" question... :biggrin:
> *




:rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

big booty bitches yo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 2 2006, 08:58 PM~6682165
> *big booty bitches yo
> *



pics?


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 3 2006, 12:14 PM~6684758
> *
> *


bumper?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 3 2006, 12:47 PM~6685115
> *bumper?
> *


check


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

im in houston so i guess i'll put my smiley face in too.. :wave:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Dec 3 2006, 03:00 PM~6685431
> *im in houston so i guess i'll put my smiley face in too.. :wave:
> *


welcome to Houston.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 3 2006, 03:04 PM~6685449
> *welcome to Houston.
> *


thanx alot homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

attn htown, if anyone knows good trustworthy contractors specializing in tile flooring, marble or and carpet plz forward the info to me via pm or 832 228 0230. bbb afiliates are a plus. thanks.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a brand new Nintendo Wii for sale $400 for local pick up. Anyone interested pm me.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2006, 04:51 PM~6685714
> *attn htown, if anyone knows good trustworthy contractors specializing in tile flooring, marble or and carpet plz forward the info to me via pm or 832 228 0230. bbb afiliates are a plus. thanks.
> *


iceblocc


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 1 2006, 03:47 PM~6675103
> *did it answer your horse "riding" question... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2006, 06:31 AM~6689822
> *iceblocc
> *


??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2006, 08:43 AM~6689860
> *??
> *


he does flooring.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2006, 07:02 AM~6689917
> *he does flooring.
> *


whats his number pm me his number and company name


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2006, 09:20 AM~6689959
> *whats his number pm me his number and company name
> *


no company. him and his dad do that on the side. pm'ing #


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HLC event was good!!! good turnout eventhough it was cold....good job to latin and all the other dj's....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

under events....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 4 2006, 10:59 AM~6690321
> *under events....
> *



link?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 4 2006, 10:00 AM~6690329
> *link?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=296072

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 4 2006, 10:33 AM~6690200
> *HLC event was good!!! good turnout eventhough it was cold....good job to latin and all the other dj's....
> *


shortdog did most mixing, couldn't really mix on the tt's since it was windy and kept shifting the needle. eric g also did good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dualhex did a good job of taking pics. Everytime I looked up he was flashing away


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn it was cold. and i forgot a jacket.. my nips still hard.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 4 2006, 11:36 AM~6690480
> *damn it was cold. and i forgot a jacket..  my nips still hard.
> *


pics :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2006, 11:37 AM~6690485
> *pics  :ugh:
> *


www.hrnybrneyezHasEmSoAskHerPuto.jpg


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 4 2006, 10:36 AM~6690480
> *damn it was cold. and i forgot a jacket..  my nips still hard.
> *


big pimp...walkin with a limp!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 4 2006, 11:46 AM~6690517
> *big pimp...walkin with a limp!!!... :biggrin:
> *


injured but always in da game!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 4 2006, 11:45 AM~6690511
> *www.hrnybrneyezHasEmSoAskHerPuto.jpg
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 4 2006, 11:49 AM~6690531
> *injured but always in da game!!
> 
> 
> *


at least the ham was saved. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hamon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2006, 12:25 PM~6690724
> *at least the ham was saved.  :cheesy:
> *


yeah..was some good azz ham.. was eating it in samiches,in eggs, even made tacos with it.. there was that much left. 

lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone take a pic of sixty8imp sitting on the colorado's tailgate. post it up. fker don't want to close like it use too. :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2006, 12:47 PM~6690888
> *anyone take a pic of sixty8imp sitting on the colorado's tailgate.  post it up.  fker don't want to close like it use too.  :twak:
> *



damn!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 4 2006, 12:48 PM~6690902
> *damn!
> *


need it for insurance claim dept.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2006, 11:47 AM~6690888
> *anyone take a pic of sixty8imp sitting on the colorado's tailgate.  post it up.  fker don't want to close like it use too.  :twak:
> *


claim it on his insurance
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 4 2006, 12:51 PM~6690921
> *claim it on his insurance
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2006, 12:47 PM~6690888
> *anyone take a pic of sixty8imp sitting on the colorado's tailgate.  post it up.  fker don't want to close like it use too.  :twak:
> *


fk u want picture for? hell yeah i broke it. i pulled a rick james and was like "fk yo truck *****"..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 4 2006, 12:53 PM~6690935
> *fk u want picture for?  hell yeah i broke it.  i pulled a rick james and was like "fk yo truck *****"..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2006, 12:54 PM~6690943
> *
> *


seriously..bring it by tomorrow.. i'll lean on it other way.. straighten it right out!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 4 2006, 11:53 AM~6690935
> *fk u want picture for?  hell yeah i broke it.  i pulled a rick james and was like "fk yo truck *****"..
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 4 2006, 12:58 PM~6690958
> *seriously..bring it by tomorrow.. i'll lean on it other way.. straighten it right out!!
> 
> 
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
how am i going to explain this sht to the insurance agency :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously though.. just send me the bill.. a ****** rich.. buy yo azz a whole tailgate. get you one with the crooked sitting frenched license plate, like the mini-truckers. thats G4NG$T4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2006, 01:03 PM~6690968
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> how am i going to explain this sht to the insurance agency  :angry:
> *


INSURANCE IS FOR SUCKAS.. i roll durty!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 4 2006, 01:07 PM~6690994
> *seriously though.. just send me the bill..    a ****** rich..  buy yo azz a whole tailgate.  get you one with the crooked sitting frenched license plate, like the mini-truckers.  thats G4NG$T4
> 
> 
> ...


20" rims on the impaler'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

UH.. they 22's.. and its a caprice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 4 2006, 02:18 PM~6691452
> *UH..  they 22's..  and its a caprice.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 4 2006, 04:14 PM~6692299
> *
> *



check your pm's :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats for sale in houston. looking for a new ride


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2006, 09:32 PM~6694372
> *whats for sale in houston. looking for a new ride
> *



i saw a gremlin the other day, it was yellow with wood side paneling


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 4 2006, 08:29 PM~6694674
> *i saw a gremlin the other day, it was yellow with wood side paneling
> *


how much know what im sayin :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2006, 09:31 PM~6694683
> *how much know what im sayin :0
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

on another note, this is what i grilled Sunday :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2006, 08:51 PM~6694783
> *on another note, this is what i grilled Sunday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for inviting


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2006, 10:02 PM~6694859
> *thanks for inviting
> *


im saying, know what im sayin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2006, 09:02 PM~6694859
> *thanks for inviting
> *


x2
asshole


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

post up some Lowriders!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still looking for a new ride. whats out there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2006, 08:47 AM~6696710
> *still looking for a new ride. whats out there.
> *


DEEZNUTZ


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

what happen to the 62rag?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 11:36 AM~6697590
> *
> *


Go Dynamo! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

No.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2006, 11:48 AM~6697649
> *Go Dynamo!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 12:16 PM~6697879
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

LATIN ..shoulda came by crib last nite.. sniper was there.. bustin guns and smoking weed..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 5 2006, 11:16 AM~6697884
> *LATIN ..shoulda came by crib last nite..  sniper was there..  bustin guns and smoking weed..
> *


Now that's gangsta.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 5 2006, 12:16 PM~6697884
> *LATIN ..shoulda came by crib last nite..  sniper was there..  bustin guns and smoking weed..
> *


you didn't call


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2006, 10:48 AM~6697649
> *Go Dynamo!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

i got my signed that night after the win. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 12:36 PM~6698040
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i got my signed that night after the win. :biggrin:
> ...



 

I just got mine in... I couldnt find them anywhere. I had to order it and place a deposit for them to hold it for me. 

A lady at best Buy was trying to buy it off my back this past weekend. Craziness!

Who signed yours?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Lisa Foronda resigns Anchor Position
*

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4378456.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 12:36 PM~6698040
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i got my signed that night after the win. :biggrin:
> ...


Nikkuh, you look older :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2006, 12:44 PM~6698123
> *Lisa Foronda resigns Anchor Position
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully she goes into pr0n


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 5 2006, 09:03 AM~6697393
> *what happen to the 62rag?
> *


its gone


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2006, 12:53 PM~6698230
> *its gone
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 10:36 AM~6698040
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i got my signed that night after the win. :biggrin:
> ...


hot mama


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone have any input on a Cadillac CTS? Good car or junk?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 10:55 AM~6698249
> *Anyone have any input on a Cadillac CTS?  Good car or junk?
> *


u saw the add for 11gs on a 03


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 12:55 PM~6698249
> *Anyone have any input on a Cadillac CTS?  Good car or junk?
> *


good car.. rwd.. strong v6.. , interior looks plane though.. price for 400+ hp v8 "cts-v" is over 50k if you can even find one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2006, 12:54 PM~6698237
> *hot mama
> *


lay off b1tch.. thats my hoe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2006, 01:03 PM~6698323
> *u saw the add for 11gs on a 03
> *


? nah, i don't buy off layitlow. homie has one that he doesn't want to pay on anymore, '03 with 60,000+ miles.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 01:06 PM~6698353
> *?  nah, i don't buy off layitlow.  homie has one that he doesn't want to pay on anymore, '03 with 60,000+ miles.
> *


hmm.. is it a black one on 20" blades thats currently being hidden from repo man?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 5 2006, 01:07 PM~6698366
> *hmm.. is it a black one on 20" blades thats currently being hidden from repo man?
> *


nope, he makes $. stock wheels. black though


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Please visit the Houston Lowrider Council
Website


To see the pictures of the turnout from our second annual Food n Toy Drive benefiting the Bridge over Troubled Water organization








Congratulations to Chris on winning the 20" Chrome Lowrider Bicycle donated by Roman Cardenas and restored by Carlos Aguirre (Empire Car Club) and Alberto Aguirre (Atmosphere Ent.)

Shout outs go out to all the people that came out to support the event Pasadena Indoor Flea Market, Club Zone Houston, Party 104.9, Warren GZ, DJ Shortdog, DJ Latin, DJ Alien, Eric G, Chino of Juiced CC, Pancho Claus, the hoppers, exhibitors and anyone else I may be forgetting.

Here are a few pics from that day's event:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 11:36 AM~6698040
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i got my signed that night after the win. :biggrin:
> ...



oh snap....i see some photoshoppin in your near future.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2006, 11:08 AM~6698383
> *Please visit the Houston Lowrider Council
> Website
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2006, 01:11 PM~6698407
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 01:10 PM~6698403
> *oh snap....i see some photoshoppin in your near future.... :biggrin:
> *


photoshop me laying da meat on her!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303297 <- just in time for xmas.. will make great stocking stuffer


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 5 2006, 12:53 PM~6698226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you even get it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 5 2006, 01:18 PM~6698454
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303297  <- just in time for xmas.. will make great stocking stuffer
> *


can't fool, i'm on papel. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 5 2006, 12:17 PM~6698450
> *photoshop me laying da meat on her!
> *



:dunno: thought you ate all the ham :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2006, 10:54 AM~6698235
> *
> *


got bigger plans in the works


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 01:27 PM~6698555
> *:dunno: thought you ate all the ham :dunno:
> *


but she likes the burrito


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2006, 01:31 PM~6698570
> *got bigger plans in the works
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 01:32 PM~6698575
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



x5


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2006, 11:39 AM~6698066
> *
> 
> I just got mine in... I couldnt find them anywhere. I had to order it and place a deposit for them to hold it for me.
> ...


Craig Waibel signed my jersey. it was a pretty crazy day but i had a blast!

i cant believe that someone wanted to buy it off your back!! prob for an xmas gift or something...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 5 2006, 12:32 PM~6698573
> *but she likes the burrito
> *



does she make you yell.........GO DYNAMO??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2006, 11:44 AM~6698123
> *Lisa Foronda resigns Anchor Position
> 
> 
> ...


 

i gotta grudge with channel 11 right now. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 12:35 PM~6698596
> *
> 
> i gotta grude with channel 11 right now. :angry:
> *


 :dunno: SPELL CHECK :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 11:50 AM~6698200
> *Nikkuh, you look older  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

its cool though...i still got all my hair.  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 01:34 PM~6698593
> *does she make you yell.........GO DYNAMO??
> *


she fk'n told you?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2006, 11:54 AM~6698237
> *hot mama
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 01:35 PM~6698596
> *
> 
> i gotta grude with channel 11 right now. :angry:
> *


WTF IS A GRUDE?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 5 2006, 12:05 PM~6698347
> *lay off b1tch.. thats my hoe
> *


***** plz!!! :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 12:36 PM~6698602
> *:0  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> its cool though...i still got all my hair.
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 
BUT CAN YOU DO DIS??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 01:36 PM~6698602
> *:0  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> its cool though...i still got all my hair.
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 5 2006, 12:17 PM~6698450
> *photoshop me laying da meat on her!
> *


:ugh:


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 12:35 PM~6698600
> *:dunno: SPELL CHECK  :dunno:
> *


  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 01:37 PM~6698622
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> BUT CAN YOU DO DIS??
> 
> ...


makes my neck hurt just thinking about that day


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 5 2006, 12:36 PM~6698606
> *she fk'n told you?
> *



saw it on channel 11 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 12:40 PM~6698647
> *makes my neck hurt just thinking about that day
> *



i still want some of those custom adidas socks!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So why do you have a *grudge* on channel 11, Monique?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 12:37 PM~6698617
> *WTF IS A GRUDE?
> *


NICCA YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 01:46 PM~6698682
> *NICCA YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 12:37 PM~6698622
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> BUT CAN YOU DO DIS??
> 
> ...


HELL NO!! i dont rock pepto-bismol pink jumpsuits.... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 12:44 PM~6698674
> *So why do you have a grudge on channel 11, Monique?
> *


they are harrassing my peeps right now....long story.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 01:48 PM~6698700
> *they are harrassing my peeps right now....long story.
> *


Los Mojaditos? We got time, I'm on lunch. Let it all out. So que onda?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 12:51 PM~6698724
> *Los Mojaditos?  We got time, I'm on lunch.  Let it all out.  So que onda?
> *



they must had snapped a pic of her at pornutopia....published without permission.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 01:54 PM~6698742
> *they must had snapped a pic of her at pornutopia....published without permission.... :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 01:57 PM~6698768
> *pics?
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 5 2006, 01:59 PM~6698779
> *x2
> *


AGREE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 12:54 PM~6698742
> *they must had snapped a pic of her at pornutopia....published without permission.... :biggrin:
> *



Shes screwed:

If you can see it, you can shoot it

Aside from sensitive government buildings (e.g., military bases), if you're on public property you can photograph anything you like, including private property. There are some limits — using a zoom lens to shoot someone who has a reasonable expectation of privacy isn't covered — but no one can come charging out of a business and tell you not to take photos of the building, period.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dual. Boondock Saints 2 coming... you heard?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2006, 02:02 PM~6698804
> *Shes screwed:
> 
> If you can see it, you can shoot it
> ...


someone hook up her pan pic


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 02:05 PM~6698828
> *someone hook up her pan pic
> *


andale pues :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2006, 01:04 PM~6698825
> *Dual. Boondock Saints 2 coming... you heard?
> *


to cinema or str8 to video??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2006, 02:09 PM~6698857
> *to cinema or str8 to video??
> *



Cinema is the plan I heard. The Columbine incident 2 weeks before the release date of the first one got it pulled from the cinemas...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2006, 11:08 AM~6698383
> *Please visit the Houston Lowrider Council
> Website
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 01:05 PM~6698828
> *someone hook up her pan pic
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 03:19 PM~6699405
> *
> 
> 
> ...



repost :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2006, 02:24 PM~6699449
> *repost :uh:
> *












WHAT YOU SAY BOUT MY POST :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 03:27 PM~6699473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jjjjjj...jjjj ust take your post and leave.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2006, 12:54 PM~6698742
> *they must had snapped a pic of her at pornutopia....published without permission.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


NO THATS NOT TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 01:05 PM~6698828
> *someone hook up her pan pic
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2006, 02:41 PM~6699554
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NO THATS NOT TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

SE VENDEN... In case some of you guys are looking for a project. 
(not my rides)

1973 CHEVY Caprice: 2 door, convertible, $3000. (713)478-2276. INDIVIDUAL


1964 CHEVY Impala: 2 dr, V-8, auto, running, needs restoration. $4650. (832)512-6639. INDIVIDUAL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me of pedro's (aka cheech) impala.. 



::sings::

so fine....
my baby do got darn fine..
i do it to her nearly all of da time..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Dec 5 2006, 04:51 PM~6700261
> *SE VENDEN... In case some of you guys are looking for a project.
> (not my rides)
> 
> ...


craigslist rides


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2006, 03:12 PM~6700406
> *craigslist rides
> *










Que? nah! thegreensheet.com

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2006, 06:47 AM~6696710
> *still looking for a new ride. whats out there.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Dec 5 2006, 05:17 PM~6700445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://houston.craigslist.org/car/236708837.html


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2006, 10:54 AM~6698237
> *hot mama
> *


w/DSL's :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

set of 5 rims,,13x7 chrome spokes for sale 375.00 obo, ,like new condition,new tires,,,832-860-0088


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2348734


:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 5 2006, 10:31 PM~6703580
> *w/DSL's  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin for a bid body lac so i can show dena whats up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2006, 09:36 AM~6705497
> *lookin for a bid body lac so i can show dena whats up.
> *


big?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 07:37 AM~6705503
> *big?
> *


yeah like these nuts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2006, 09:38 AM~6705506
> *yeah like these nuts
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2006, 09:36 AM~6705497
> *lookin for a bid body lac so i can show dena whats up.
> *


why dont you get a LeCab so you can show me whats up? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 5 2006, 11:31 PM~6703580
> *w/DSL's  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2006, 08:36 AM~6705497
> *lookin for a bid body lac so i can show dena whats up.
> *


slim has a homeboy with one for sale...it's like a green color with tan interior...not sure if he still has it or not....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2BFU1iqD3A

Damn, I remember this shoot like it was yesterday! I still miss that car.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2006, 10:42 AM~6705866
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2BFU1iqD3A
> 
> Damn, I remember this shoot like it was yesterday! I still miss that car.....
> *



that boy had all them women running around but he had to be messing with them little girls... :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 6 2006, 09:47 AM~6705881
> *that boy had all them women running around but he had to be messing with them little girls...  :angry:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


that's why it's hard for me to believe that he would do some shit like that....you never know though.... :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 10:50 AM~6705895
> *that's why it's hard for me to believe that he would do some shit like that....you never know though.... :angry:
> *


I used to know someone that worked for cps and the story i got was grafic and they said it was all true! :burn: :barf: :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2006, 09:36 AM~6705497
> *lookin for a bid body lac so i can show dena whats up.
> *


:roflmao: good one Kenneth!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2006, 11:00 AM~6705941
> *I used to know someone that worked for cps and the story i got was grafic and they said it was all true! :burn:  :barf:  :barf:
> *





:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*Anybody looking for a frame for a 64 Impala ... almost fully wrapped (about 85%) ... hit me up at 832-277-0205 

Dena*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 6 2006, 11:02 AM~6705959
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


That scum bag must have givin my car ojo. thats why it was totaled 3 months later! Should'ev rubbed an egg on it after the shoot!!!! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2006, 11:09 AM~6706002
> *That scum bag must have givin my car ojo. thats why it was totaled 3 months later! Should'ev rubbed an egg on it after the shoot!!!! :angry:
> *


 :angry: 
si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2006, 10:00 AM~6705941
> *I used to know someone that worked for cps and the story i got was grafic and they said it was all true! :burn:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 09:50 AM~6705895
> *that's why it's hard for me to believe that he would do some shit like that....you never know though.... :angry:
> *


true.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

any word on his appeal? heard through the grapevine he has no chance with the d.a.'s office. :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 6 2006, 10:05 AM~6705984
> *Anybody looking for a frame for a 64 Impala ... almost fully wrapped (about 85%) ... hit me up at 832-277-0205
> 
> Dena
> *


one of my club members wants it....he's very interested....just get me the info as soon as possible....he said he'd come get it today if it's a rolling chassis.....hit me back..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 11:28 AM~6706102
> *any word on his appeal?  heard through the grapevine he has no chance with the d.a.'s office.  :0
> *



GOOD.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anybody in houston need audio equip get at me :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303483


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 10:28 AM~6706102
> *any word on his appeal?  heard through the grapevine he has no chance with the d.a.'s office.  :0
> *



man that fool ain't gettin out....they are cracking down big time on child abuse and child pornography....they busted a guy here from A&M yesterday....he was in the Corp of Cadets....dumbass!!! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 11:35 AM~6706153
> *one of my club members wants it....he's very interested....just get me the info as soon as possible....he said he'd come get it today if it's a rolling chassis.....hit me back..
> *


  pm sent


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2006, 09:36 AM~6705497
> *lookin for a bid body lac so i can show dena whats up.
> *


wont be hard. put some chinas, generic paint.. and couple pumps..and you got her beat!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man.. no work til monday!  and got moms and grandma in kitchen making tamales.. man hold up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 6 2006, 12:12 PM~6706357
> *man..  no work til monday!    and got moms and grandma in kitchen making tamales.. man hold up!
> *


you sending out invites? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 12:14 PM~6706371
> *you sending out invites?  :cheesy:
> *


fk it.. bring booze.. and its on. bring my bitch hrny too. tired of wasting gas scooping her up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 12:04 PM~6706323
> *man that fool ain't gettin out....they are cracking down big time on child abuse and child pornography....they busted a guy here from A&M yesterday....he was in the Corp of Cadets....dumbass!!! :angry:
> *


it's just like dwi's. I can agree on both. Had my fun and headaches with drinking and dealing with courts. No mas, done with that crap. As far as vatos that hurt innocent children need a bullet through their head.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 6 2006, 12:15 PM~6706383
> *fk it..  bring booze.. and its on.  bring my bitch hrny too.  tired of wasting gas scooping her up.
> *


 :nono: how about i give you $20 for your booze funds. she lives closer to you than me. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 12:16 PM~6706392
> *it's just like dwi's.  I can agree on both.  Had my fun and headaches with drinking and dealing with courts.  No mas, done with that crap.  As far as vatos that hurt innocent children need a bullet through their head.
> *



true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 11:04 AM~6706323
> *man that fool ain't gettin out....they are cracking down big time on child abuse and child pornography....they busted a guy here from A&M yesterday....he was in the Corp of Cadets....dumbass!!! :angry:
> *


those are the worst kind of criminals in my eyes.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 6 2006, 11:15 AM~6706383
> *fk it..  bring booze.. and its on.  bring my bitch hrny too.  tired of wasting gas scooping her up.
> *


***** plz!!! you couldnt handle me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 12:20 PM~6706414
> ****** plz!!! you couldnt handle me.
> *


challenge? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 12:20 PM~6706414
> ****** plz!!! you couldnt handle me.
> *



damn!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 12:20 PM~6706414
> ****** plz!!! you couldnt handle me.
> *


 :0 G*aNgStuH*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 11:17 AM~6706397
> *:nono:  how about i give you $20 for your booze funds.  she lives closer to you than me.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

shit i dont think many ppl live close to where im at.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 11:22 AM~6706432
> *challenge?  :0
> *


nah imma chill.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 11:16 AM~6706392
> *it's just like dwi's.  I can agree on both.  Had my fun and headaches with drinking and dealing with courts.  No mas, done with that crap.  As far as vatos that hurt innocent children need a bullet through their head.
> *



i say put all these putos on an island, set it on fire and the first fucker to jump in the water deals with the firing squad....made up of family members of the victims...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 11:20 AM~6706414
> ****** plz!!! you couldnt handle me.
> *



www.hijolachingada.com :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone hear of that local in humble trying to be a captain after witnessing a robbery in a gas station? got capped after following those fools and to top it off, they hit his car. LOL

fk that, get a license plate, let them flee, call the cops.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 12:47 PM~6706595
> *i say put all these putos on an island, set it on fire and the first fucker to jump in the water deals with the firing squad....made up of family members of the victims...
> *


50 caliber?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin captains... :roflmao: 

someones always tryin to be a hero. :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 12:49 PM~6706614
> *anyone hear of that local in humble trying to be a captain after witnessing a robbery in a gas station?  got capped after following those fools and to top it off, they hit his car.  LOL
> 
> fk that, get a license plate, let them flee, call the cops.
> *



link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 6 2006, 12:50 PM~6706625
> *link?
> *


try khou, came out on the news this a.m.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 12:50 PM~6706623
> *fkin captains... :roflmao:
> 
> someones always tryin to be a hero. :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


if i see some sht like that go down, believe me i'm fleeing too and not paying for my gas. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 11:50 AM~6706619
> *50 caliber?
> *


9mm, 45, 30/30, AK 47, bow and arrow, blowgun, harpoon, whatever it takes to make them feel it!!! :angry: as long as they get dealt with...prison is too easy for these child abusing fuckers....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THE DUMBASS ---> http://www.click2houston.com/news/10474720/detail.html


http://www.click2houston.com/index.html


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 11:55 AM~6706652
> *THE DUMBASS ---> http://www.click2houston.com/news/10474720/detail.html
> http://www.click2houston.com/index.html
> *


 :uh: bob the bear :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 12:57 PM~6706668
> *:uh: bob the bear :uh:
> *


You think he was a Good Ole Boy? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Van Crashes Into Tamale Business*


HOUSTON -- A van crashed into a northwest Houston tamale business Tuesday night, KPRC reported.

Police said the van hit a pickup truck in the parking lot on East 27th Street and Airline Boulevard at about 8 p.m. before it slammed into Reyes Nopalitos, which makes tamales and piñatas.

The driver of the van fled on foot, according to investigators.

The business was closed at the time of the accident. No one was injured.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 6 2006, 01:02 PM~6706708
> *
> 
> Van Crashes Into Tamale Business
> ...


I wouldn't eat from those trucks anymore. Easy way to catch hepatitis c if the cook is infected. City has no control on sanitary conditions of those tacos on wheels


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 12:50 PM~6706623
> *fkin captains... :roflmao:
> 
> someones always tryin to be a hero. :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: please hny confront the captains :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 6 2006, 12:36 PM~6706521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star, you sell your impala to a chick?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=42044


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2006, 12:50 PM~6706992
> *Im not that far :cheesy:
> *


 :0 thats true!! i forgot bout you...  

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302370

WTF??? :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

QUE?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 02:24 PM~6707219
> *:around:
> *



Werent you looking for a ride not too long ago? ay ta.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 6 2006, 01:26 PM~6707231
> *Werent you looking for a ride not too long ago? ay ta....  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :banghead: :barf: :nono: :buttkick: 


not quite what i had in mind....but thanks anyways for lookin out. :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 02:11 PM~6707118
> *:0 thats true!! i forgot bout you...
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: 


 You forgot the guerro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Can someone just cut them lazy bastards off and ship them back :angry: 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4382893.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 02:41 PM~6707334
> *:twak:  :banghead:  :barf:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> not quite what i had in mind....but thanks anyways for lookin out. :roflmao:
> *



No problem... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 01:51 PM~6707398
> *Can someone just cut them lazy bastards off and ship them back  :angry:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4382893.html
> *



I wonder what would happen if all the MEXICANS working in Louisiana got deported. Would the evacuees go back to rebuild their own city?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 02:57 PM~6707447
> *I wonder what would happen if all the MEXICANS working in Louisiana got deported. Would the evacuees go back to rebuild their own city?
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 02:57 PM~6707447
> *I wonder what would happen if all the MEXICANS working in Louisiana got deported. Would the evacuees go back to rebuild their own city?
> *


Nawlins wouldn't become a city again. Just one big ole shithole...















....my bad, was always a shithole, it just moved to Houston :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 03:00 PM~6707476
> *Nawlins wouldn't become a city again.  Just one big ole shithole...
> ....my bad, was always a shithole, it just moved to Houston  :uh:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2006, 01:50 PM~6707390
> *:cheesy:
> You forgot the guerro
> *


for real. theyre the ones youre suppose to always have your eye on.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 01:51 PM~6707398
> *Can someone just cut them lazy bastards off and ship them back  :angry:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4382893.html
> *


fk that!! make them mo fos walk!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 03:11 PM~6707575
> *fk that!! make them mo fos walk!
> *


TRUE, not all evacuees are guilty of it, but the majority that live off the Gov't and whine about every little thing are the ones that really need to take a hike.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 02:38 PM~6707766
> *TRUE, not all evacuees are guilty of it, but the majority that live off the Gov't and whine about every little thing are the ones that really need to take a hike.
> *


not just the evacuees live off the gov't...there are plenty of fuckers that do...i hate seeing 3 baskets full of groceries being pushed to an escalade, and just saw them pay with lonestar....it pisses me off...i work 6 days a week and i'm in line with my damn basket half full.....and don't even get me started on those damn $5-$6,000 income tax returns :angry: :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 02:11 PM~6707575
> *fk that!! make them mo fos walk!
> *



they should be required to do some type of community service....picking up trash, working at a recycling center, painting over all of darkness's damn grafitti... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 03:43 PM~6707802
> *they should be required to do some type of community service....picking up trash, working at a recycling center, painting over all of darkness's damn grafitti... :biggrin:
> *



true that... good idea!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 03:41 PM~6707788
> *not just the evacuees live off the gov't...there are plenty of fuckers that do...i hate seeing 3 baskets full of groceries being pushed to an escalade, and just saw them pay with lonestar....it pisses me off...i work 6 days a week and i'm in line with my damn basket half full.....and don't even get me started on those damn $5-$6,000 income tax returns  :angry:  :angry:
> *


you see that all the time at wal-mart. pinche raza that looks like they just crossed and rolling in an escalade


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 11:36 AM~6706521
> *:roflmao:
> 
> shit i dont think many ppl live close to where im at.
> *


WE'RE OUT THERE! 1960&45 FUKKAS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 02:38 PM~6707766
> *TRUE, not all evacuees are guilty of it, but the majority that live off the Gov't and whine about every little thing are the ones that really need to take a hike.
> *


i agree.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 6 2006, 02:51 PM~6707877
> *WE'RE OUT THERE!  1960&45 FUKKAS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cool!! i dont feel so alone anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 6 2006, 01:58 PM~6707048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll stay in leave it to beaver land.. boys aint even worried about a drive-by.. barely look as cars drive-by.. must be nice to have $ to live in nice hood.. in my hood.. we got hand on our gats ready to blast..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 02:41 PM~6707788
> *not just the evacuees live off the gov't...there are plenty of fuckers that do...i hate seeing 3 baskets full of groceries being pushed to an escalade, and just saw them pay with lonestar....it pisses me off...i work 6 days a week and i'm in line with my damn basket half full.....and don't even get me started on those damn $5-$6,000 income tax returns  :angry:  :angry:
> *


the system sucks. its too fkin easy for ppl to collect.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 04:20 PM~6708056
> *the system sucks. its too fkin easy for ppl to collect.
> *


i'll have to disagree.. i still have been reembursed for gas $ ,liquor, hotel,and grub.. when i evacuated due to hurricane rita. 

:angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 6 2006, 03:22 PM~6708067
> *i'll have to disagree.. i still have been reembursed for gas $ ,liquor, hotel,and grub.. when i evacuated due to hurricane rita.
> 
> :angry:
> *


RICHMOND RITA DON'T COUNT HOMIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 6 2006, 04:31 PM~6708119
> *RICHMOND RITA DON'T COUNT HOMIE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG BOTTOMS..MUDFLAPS MY GIRLS GOT EM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 6 2006, 05:25 PM~6708383
> *BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG BOTTOMS..MUDFLAPS MY GIRLS GOT EM
> *


Have u lost it homie??


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 6 2006, 03:19 PM~6708046
> *:uh:
> ya'll stay in leave it to beaver land.. boys aint even worried about a drive-by..  barely look as cars drive-by..  must be nice to have $ to live in nice hood..  in my hood.. we got hand on our gats ready to blast..
> *


"LEAVE IT TO BEAVER LAND" ?

IT AINT THE HOOD, BUT IT AINT MALIBU.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 6 2006, 06:35 PM~6708849
> *"LEAVE IT TO BEAVER LAND" ?
> 
> IT AINT THE HOOD, BUT IT AINT MALIBU.
> *


That's Malibu to him :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://hornymanatee.com/index.html

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 6 2006, 10:09 AM~6706343
> *wont be hard. put some chinas, generic paint.. and couple pumps..and you got her beat!
> 
> 
> *


i got some daytons already.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Htown....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup hoe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2006, 06:40 PM~6708910
> *That's Malibu to him  :biggrin:
> *


but imma save one..and one day have me a house with an attached garage. and in nice hood..where i dont have to sleep holding my gat and wearing shoes. (wear shoes when i sleep in case i gotta come out blastin)


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2006, 08:42 AM~6705866
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2BFU1iqD3A
> 
> Damn, I remember this shoot like it was yesterday! I still miss that car.....
> *



i member that day............


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2006, 10:36 AM~6706521
> *:roflmao:
> 
> shit i dont think many ppl live close to where im at.
> *


 I do!!!!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 6 2006, 06:19 PM~6708731
> *Have u lost it homie??
> *



Hey Brian if you read this can you pm me info on some panels? Ive been tryin to reach you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4810914

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 02:31 PM~4810914
> *and we got there talking about pushin a ladies poop in
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happens if u dont go to jury duty


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2006, 09:15 AM~6713077
> *what happens if u dont go to jury duty
> *



nothing. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2006, 09:15 AM~6713077
> *what happens if u dont go to jury duty
> *


you end up like this











actually nothing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just remember i had jury duty reset for back in nov. but forgot :uh: 

good thing zar dont know where i live :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Saw this on the way home yesterday... Lincoln!
It was super clean.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2006, 09:26 AM~6713131
> *just remember i had jury duty reset for back in nov. but forgot  :uh:
> 
> good thing zar dont know where i live  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


fk jury duty!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 02:33 PM~4810925
> * wheres Latin when you need him? lol!! he would love this.......
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 02:34 PM~4810928
> *yea he would....
> 
> lets all do a shocker tonight in his honor
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2006, 09:26 AM~6713131
> *just remember i had jury duty reset for back in nov. but forgot  :uh:
> 
> good thing zar dont know where i live  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


they may have cancelled anyway ... you'll find out if they didn't if you get a warrant for arrest in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 7 2006, 10:24 AM~6713453
> *they may have cancelled anyway ... you'll find out if they didn't if you get a warrant for arrest in the mail :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 10:19 AM~6713427
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 7 2006, 09:24 AM~6713453
> *they may have cancelled anyway ... you'll find out if they didn't if you get a warrant for arrest in the mail :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 7 2006, 10:24 AM~6713453
> *they may have cancelled anyway ... you'll find out if they didn't if you get a warrant for arrest in the mail :biggrin:
> *


that won't happen. they got more to deal with than someone missing jury duty.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Htown...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2006, 10:46 AM~6713582
> *wuz up Htown...
> *


el chile


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 7 2006, 10:24 AM~6713453
> *they may have cancelled anyway ... you'll find out if they didn't if you get a warrant for arrest in the mail :biggrin:
> *


bullshit. i've had jury duty like 97197349128743 times.. showed up zero times.. no warrant.. no nothing. know u work for lawyers..but u dont know shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know where i can buy some winos?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 7 2006, 09:05 AM~6713685
> *anybody know where i can buy some winos?
> 
> 
> ...


el payless.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 08:47 AM~6713593
> *el chile
> *


hey you down for toc saturday night? its my wifeys birthday..getting vip section...that boy "DUDE HEX" is going :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 7 2006, 11:03 AM~6713670
> *bullshit.  i've had jury duty like 97197349128743 times..  showed up zero times..  no warrant.. no nothing.  know u work for lawyers..but u dont know shit.
> 
> 
> *


got the d.a. connection here. :biggrin: 

anyone think they have a warrant due to anything, let me know. I charge $19.95 cash money millionaires and will keep it discreet. :angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2006, 11:09 AM~6713710
> *hey you down for toc saturday night? its my wifeys birthday..getting vip section...that boy "DUDE HEX" is going  :biggrin:
> *


count me in. *just remind me *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 11:10 AM~6713711
> *got the d.a. connection here.  :biggrin:
> 
> anyone think they have a warrant due to anything, let me know.  I charge $19.95 cash money millionaires and will keep it discreet.  :angel:
> *


this connection can make warrents go byebye??? LMK..... I have a friend that use your friend :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2006, 11:41 AM~6713872
> *this connection can make warrents go byebye??? LMK..... I have a friend that use your friend :biggrin:
> *


Nope. can't do that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 12:09 PM~6714054
> *Nope.  can't do that.
> *


  some help you are.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2006, 12:36 PM~6714234
> * some help you are.......
> *


don't have judge connection yet


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 12:49 PM~6714303
> *don't have judge connection yet
> *


You got any hookups on tickets?? I got my 1st ticket in almost 9 years last week :angry: $223 for a fucking stop sign.... 3 blocks from my pad and the cop said i stopped but i didnt stop long enough to look both directions... The fucked up part about it is to the left its less then 50feet till its a dead end street!! :uh: :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2006, 01:03 PM~6714375
> *You got any hookups on tickets?? I got my 1st ticket in almost 9 years last week :angry: $223 for a fucking stop sign.... 3 blocks from my pad and the cop said i stopped but i didnt stop long enough to look both directions... The fucked up part about it is to the left its less then 50feet till its a dead end street!! :uh:  :angry:
> *



troublemaker


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 7 2006, 01:06 PM~6714395
> *troublemaker
> *


Yeah you know me....... 1st ticket in over 8 years!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2006, 01:03 PM~6714375
> *You got any hookups on tickets?? I got my 1st ticket in almost 9 years last week :angry: $223 for a fucking stop sign.... 3 blocks from my pad and the cop said i stopped but i didnt stop long enough to look both directions... The fucked up part about it is to the left its less then 50feet till its a dead end street!! :uh:  :angry:
> *


contact "zar" lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 01:11 PM~6714419
> *contact "zar"  lol
> *


i wouldnt want to ask him... no need to get anyone in truble. Ill just take defensive driving


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2006, 01:14 PM~6714441
> *i wouldnt want to ask him... no need to get anyone in truble. Ill just take defensive driving
> *



you cant get that deferred (sp)?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 7 2006, 11:03 AM~6713670
> *bullshit.  i've had jury duty like 97197349128743 times..   showed up zero times..  no warrant.. no nothing.   know u work for lawyers..but u dont know shit.
> 
> 
> *


First of all, dick face ... I do know my shit ... I've been in the legal field for 15 years ... so fuck off ... there are tons of reasons why you may not have received a warrant for your arrest OR FINE ... YET ... but they will catch up with you ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 7 2006, 01:19 PM~6714489
> *First of all, dick face ... I do know my shit ... I've been in the legal field for 15 years ... so fuck off ... there are tons of reasons why you may not have received a warrant for your arrest OR FINE ... YET ... but they will catch up with you ...
> *


 :0 

true...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 7 2006, 01:15 PM~6714452
> *you cant get that deferred (sp)?
> *


I think so its been so long since ive been to court i dont remember... "deferred disposition"?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2006, 01:24 PM~6714514
> *I think so its been so long since ive been to court i dont remember... "deferred disposition"?
> *



si

you pay them to defer, then you are on some type of probation for 3 months after that you go back and pay the rest of the fine, so its not on your record. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 7 2006, 01:19 PM~6714489
> *First of all, dick face ... I do know my shit ... I've been in the legal field for 15 years ... so fuck off ... there are tons of reasons why you may not have received a warrant for your arrest OR FINE ... YET ... but they will catch up with you ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 7 2006, 01:25 PM~6714534
> *si
> 
> you pay them to defer, then you are on some type of probation for 3 months after that you go back and pay the rest of the fine, so its not on your record.  :biggrin:
> *


If i member correctly its six months and if you dont get another ticket in that time frame then is dissmissed... All you pay is court cost, what a scam! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2006, 01:33 PM~6714590
> *If i member correctly its six months and if you dont get another ticket in that time frame then is dissmissed... All you pay is court cost, what a scam! :angry:
> *



scam fo sho!!! you still pay a fine though,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Dec 7 2006, 01:03 PM~6714375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok... whats reason i never got letter saying i have warrant? i'm not in legal field.. but usually thats first step. 

 

i got served once, for a murder case.. so showed up for that one. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WORD FROM THE D.A.'s office:

I asked, if someone didn't go to jury duty que pasa?

ANSWER:
*city of county? don't matter. he needs to call, and theyll reschedule him. otherwise, he may have a warrant for his arrest, or a fine. may not catch up to him now, maybe later*.

La GranChichis was right :worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 02:02 PM~6714752
> *WORD FROM THE D.A.'s office:
> 
> I asked, if someone didn't go to jury duty que pasa?
> ...


fk that. fk'rs aint sent me shit ever. catch up my azz, aint like i'm hiding from em.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*UPDATE: 

YOU ARE SAFE CULIACANES!!!!!!!!!!!!*

jury duty is really no big deal, haven't heard of someone being arrested over jury duty. if your a felon, your probably excused. it's the tickets, so best take care of that.

whew on the fel0n part. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 7 2006, 01:35 PM~6714604
> *after 7 years of having warrant in gtown..  they cleared it out and sold it to collection agency as an outstanding debt.
> 
> ok...  whats reason i never got letter saying i have warrant? i'm not in legal field.. but usually thats first step.
> ...


Thats one way to get outta warrents :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry6715201

andale latin....cheap price


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 02:06 PM~6714783
> *UPDATE:
> 
> YOU ARE SAFE CULIACANES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


i feel an apology is in order.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2006, 11:07 AM~6713696
> *el payless.. :biggrin:
> *


went to atzlan wear at mall.. conrad was there.. i asked em about winos.. he said "naww.. try payless".. 


by da way.. payless didnt have em either. 

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 7 2006, 02:54 PM~6715229
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry6715201
> 
> andale latin....cheap price
> *


Nah, got rid of my '73. why would i want another one?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 7 2006, 03:38 PM~6715518
> *went to atzlan wear at mall..  conrad was there.. i asked em about winos.. he said "naww.. try payless"..
> by da way.. payless didnt have em either.
> 
> ...


lazy ba'sta'd

http://cgi.ebay.com/WINO-WINOS-WINOS-SHOES...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wino's Male Shoes Late 70's to 80's Black canvas shoes with tan rubber soles and 3 pairs of eyelets. Made in China and sold at local drug stores and some grocery stores. Simple shoes that where worn by the "vatos and cholos" with Khaki pants, web belts and pressed T-shirts. These would also be accompanied by a hairnet, and on cold days, a "Derby" jacket.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6715627


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 02:02 PM~6714752
> *WORD FROM THE D.A.'s office:
> 
> I asked, if someone didn't go to jury duty que pasa?
> ...


  you're okay if you report before the deadline, which is usually the night before duty by like 8:00pm or something ... felony is one of the many exemptions that you can claim ... but you gotta do it in time ... you also have like one or two chances to reschedule if you are not exempt ...

another thing ... if you've moved and haven't updated your driver's license they could be sending your information to a prior address ..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 02:06 PM~6714783
> *UPDATE:
> 
> YOU ARE SAFE CULIACANES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 como dice mi amigo ... "que que"???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 7 2006, 04:24 PM~6715729
> * como dice mi amigo ... "que que"???
> *


*You cannot serve on a jury if:

*You have been convicted of a felony or of any type of theft (unless rights have been restored)
*You are now on probation or deferred adjudication for a felony or for any type of theft; or
*You are now under indictment for a felony or are now under criminal charges for any type of theft.*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 04:05 PM~6715630
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6715627
> *


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 7 2006, 05:01 PM~6715957
> *lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


second one was a smokey


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 05:12 PM~6716034
> *second one was a smokey
> *


The FLATULATOR!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

attn htown riders i got an 18ft car hauler for sale. great condition. all new wiring and new light assemblies. tires are good, need 1 tire though. rest are fine. 1000 got the title here. let me know 832 228 0230.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2006, 04:56 PM~6716307
> *attn htown riders i got an 18ft car hauler for sale. great condition. all new wiring and new light assemblies. tires are good, need 1 tire though. rest are fine.  1000 got the title here. let me know 832 228 0230.
> *



pics??

shipped??
:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2006, 12:49 PM~6714303
> *don't have judge connection yet
> *



i do, my sis dates a guy that got elected to a bench in the recent elections


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2006, 07:17 PM~6716888
> *i do, my sis dates a guy that got elected to a bench in the recent elections
> *


what court? civil or criminal court?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

civil, but he got connections. came from the county d.a.'s office and his dad is some big shot federal judge.





p.s., shouldn't be off here already?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 7 2006, 04:20 PM~6716453
> *pics??
> 
> shipped??
> ...


CALL IF SERIOUS.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303863


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TTB


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2006, 05:50 PM~6717149
> *CALL IF SERIOUS.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303863
> *


  come get this deal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 08:48 AM~6721356
> *  come get this deal
> *


You take layaway? LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 07:08 AM~6721419
> *You take layaway? LOL
> *


how much u got to put down come with 8 and the other 2 in 2 weeks and its yours


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 09:23 AM~6721478
> *how much u got to put down come with 8 and the other 2 in 2 weeks and its yours
> *


chinga'o! that's worse than Wal-Marts layaway plan  

(adios wal-mart layaway :tears: )


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i perfer the dave ramsey 100% down payment plan. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 09:32 AM~6721522
> *i perfer the dave ramsey 100% down payment plan.  :biggrin:
> *


me too, and no trades for 22" rims :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 07:38 AM~6721548
> *me too, and no trades for 22" rims  :biggrin:
> *


those are for sale too


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Let me know if anyone has a set of descent 14 inch Daytons for sale for one of my vehicles.I would like some all chrome ,but gold is ok.I need them by tomorrow so I can cruise on Sunday .

Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 8 2006, 09:42 AM~6721573
> *Let me know if anyone has a set of descent 14 inch Daytons for sale for one of my vehicles.I would like some all chrome ,but gold is ok.I need them by tomorrow so I can cruise on Sunday .
> 
> Juan KT
> *


the lone'ster can help you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got some all chrome 72 spoke tires are new still have stickers on them u can get em for a grand they are cherry


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 09:46 AM~6721598
> *i got some all chrome 72 spoke tires are new still have stickers on them u can get em for a grand they are cherry
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they are 13 though sorry,


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it 5 yet???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 8 2006, 10:10 AM~6721738
> *is it 5 yet???
> *


pen0rtime


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

QUE?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6721266


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 10:30 AM~6721830
> *QUE?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6721266
> *


did you ever get that dvd?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 10:39 AM~6721879
> *did  you ever get that dvd?
> *



which one the Rangers? or the one on the link? The one on the link is only out in pirated versions  and I havent been able to find one yet. 

the other one my bro got so I figured I didnt need to buy it too :biggrin: .


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 09:14 AM~6721763
> *pen0rtime
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 08:46 AM~6721598
> *i got some all chrome 72 spoke tires are new still have stickers on them u can get em for a grand they are cherry
> *


dammmmmm......i new you where trying to get out the game :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 10:46 AM~6721905
> *which one the Rangers? or the one on the link? The one on the link is only out in pirated versions    and I havent been able to find one yet.
> 
> the other one my bro got so I figured I didnt need to buy it too  :biggrin: .
> *


rangers??? wtf? FTW!

what are you talmboutmayne?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 11:11 AM~6722028
> *rangers???  wtf?  FTW!
> 
> what are you talmboutmayne?
> *


 :uh: 
you are getting senile in your old age... 

the one that came out on ch8, about the Mexicans getting run off their land by the Texas Rangers. :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 11:15 AM~6722059
> *:uh:
> you are getting senile in your old age...
> 
> ...


oh yeah, hook a copy up. told my dad about it. cuanto?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 11:17 AM~6722072
> *oh yeah, hook a copy up.  told my dad about it.  cuanto?
> *



1 million dollars? free shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 10:15 AM~6722059
> *:uh:
> you are getting senile in your old age...
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 11:19 AM~6722080
> *1 million dollars?    free shipping.  :biggrin:
> *


HOW ABOUT 2 MILLION?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha, ya'll fuckers jinxed me.. received jury summons today in mail. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 07:49 AM~6721623
> *they are 13 though sorry,
> *


Let me know if you find some 14 inch Daytons.Thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 8 2006, 11:26 AM~6722126
> *ha, ya'll fuckers jinxed me..  received jury summons today in mail.  lol
> *


you going?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 8 2006, 11:26 AM~6722126
> *ha, ya'll fuckers jinxed me..  received jury summons today in mail.  lol
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 8 2006, 11:33 AM~6722169
> *:rofl:
> *



agreed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 8 2006, 11:26 AM~6722126
> *ha, ya'll fuckers jinxed me..  received jury summons today in mail.  lol
> *



thats how they are luring you in, then they arrest you for all the other dates you missed.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ha!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 8 2006, 11:41 AM~6722230
> *ha!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 11:43 AM~6722247
> *
> 
> 
> ...



can you say seizure....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 8 2006, 10:26 AM~6722126
> *ha, ya'll fuckers jinxed me..  received jury summons today in mail.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 12:43 PM~6722536
> *si
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Dec 8 2006, 10:26 AM~6722126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you didnt have anything to do with that, did ya :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 8 2006, 12:55 PM~6722608
> *:0 you didnt have anything to do with that, did ya :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6722810


selling all my Lowrider mags, check the topic out


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 02:11 PM~6723055
> *:cheesy:
> *


i'm thinking about buying the whole lot. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 02:12 PM~6723063
> *i'm thinking about buying the whole lot.  :0
> *



do it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 02:13 PM~6723068
> *do it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 02:14 PM~6723079
> *:biggrin:
> *


nah, just interested in orlies & tlm


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 8 2006, 02:21 PM~6723100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



rabble rouser!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6723034

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://i-am-random-j.blogspot.com/2006/10/...id-picture.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 02:25 PM~6723131
> *http://i-am-random-j.blogspot.com/2006/10/...id-picture.html
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 01:23 PM~6723110
> *rabble rouser!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6723034
> ...



<<<<<<<TROUBLEMAKER :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 01:25 PM~6723131
> *http://i-am-random-j.blogspot.com/2006/10/...id-picture.html
> *


MAN...POOR GIRL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 8 2006, 02:43 PM~6723249
> *MAN...POOR GIRL
> *



that was mest up... they just kept going, talking bout "WTF? this girl is all in the way with this damn seizure!!!"

then the guys taking her off the stage are dragging her like some kind of carcass. 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 02:45 PM~6723270
> *that was mest up... they just kept going, talking bout "WTF? this girl is all in the way with this damn seizure!!!"
> 
> then the guys taking her off the stage are dragging her like some kind of carcass.
> ...


 :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 8 2006, 12:55 PM~6722608
> *:0 you didnt have anything to do with that, did ya :cheesy:
> *


of course not! :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2006, 12:55 PM~6722603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2006, 05:50 PM~6717149
> *CALL IF SERIOUS.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303863
> *


trailer is sold thanks for lookin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 03:37 PM~6723565
> *trailer is sold thanks for lookin
> *



no problem... :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 01:45 PM~6723270
> *that was mest up... they just kept going, talking bout "WTF? this girl is all in the way with this damn seizure!!!"
> 
> then the guys taking her off the stage are dragging her like some kind of carcass.
> ...


that is sooo fked up!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 8 2006, 01:40 PM~6723584
> *no problem...  :ugh:
> *


today is a good day. trailer gone, plus payday who want to shoot the dice


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 02:45 PM~6723622
> *today is a good day. trailer gone, plus payday who want to shoot the dice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 02:45 PM~6723622
> *today is a good day. trailer gone, plus payday who want to shoot the dice
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 8 2006, 11:32 AM~6722163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hater


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 8 2006, 05:31 PM~6725091
> *:uh:
> *


call up coach im ready to break him


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Cutlasson13z (Jun 8, 2006)

whats good everyone.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i gotta take a shitt!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big dave


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES... I KNOW YOUR GONNA BE AT OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC DOGS........ WE GONNA KICK IT HOMIES.... EAT SOME Q..... SWANG SOME CARS..... AND LOOK AT THIS BITCHES ASSES. OMAHA, NE. MAY 5 2007 IT GOING DOWN. WE GIVING OUT 5 TROPHYS, NO CHIPPIN!!!!!!!! CK US AT COLDBLOODED SITE. YEAH!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nebraska aint that far im sure theres a shit load of badass rides out there


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2006, 09:16 PM~6731527
> *nebraska aint that far im sure theres a shit load of badass rides out there
> *


COME AND CK IT HOMIE! U SEE THE HYPE ON THE COLD BLOODED PAGE!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

earlier today.. pair of 68 fastbacks!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

roll call 4 irvingnton tomorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Rancho Del Viejo
10801 East Fwy
Houston, TX 77029

(713) 674-7088



all i gotta say is hot ******* chics dressed in santa helper outfits..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 10 2006, 11:00 AM~6734458
> *Rancho Del Viejo
> 10801 East Fwy
> Houston, TX 77029
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 10 2006, 12:00 PM~6734458
> *Rancho Del Viejo
> 10801 East Fwy
> Houston, TX 77029
> ...


HMM... im gettin hungry again.. maybe go check out some ho ho ho's!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im looking for a 20" lowrider bike. Somethin local and new or reletively new. 

need before X-Mas!

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 9 2006, 09:08 PM~6731884
> *roll call 4 irvingnton tomorrow
> *


is Irvington still gonna be on ? weather sux ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 9 2006, 08:29 PM~6731625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got a boat tail rivi now? damn you a baller man.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 10 2006, 03:59 PM~6735415
> *Im looking for a 20" lowrider bike. Somethin local and new or reletively new.
> 
> need before X-Mas!
> ...


this place off of shaver st in pasadena sells new lowrider bikes.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 08:49 AM~6739717
> *this place off of shaver st in pasadena sells new lowrider bikes.
> *



you dont know the name of the place?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 08:54 AM~6739728
> *you dont know the name of the place?
> *


nope, head 225 east, exit shaver/main exit, go south on shaver pass up southmore, pass the next light, go down before the next light and it is on the right side. small little shop but they put bikes out there in front.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 08:59 AM~6739736
> *nope, head 225 east, exit shaver/main exit, go south on shaver pass up southmore, pass the next light, go down before the next light and it is on the right side.  small little shop but they put bikes out there in front.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 09:01 AM~6739741
> *
> *


when are you heading out there?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 09:14 AM~6739772
> *when are you heading out there?
> *



probably wednesday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 09:18 AM~6739781
> *probably wednesday.
> *


if i roll down there tonight in that area i'll get the #


saw that flick by mel gibson this weekend, very good movie.  

several mexican people walked out since they couldn't read the subtitles.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 09:19 AM~6739783
> *if i roll down there tonight in that area i'll get the #
> saw that flick by mel gibson this weekend, very good movie.
> 
> ...



thanks. 

Yeah, the movie was good. The wife got a little nauseous with some of the scenes... :biggrin: .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 09:25 AM~6739802
> *thanks.
> 
> Yeah, the movie was good. The wife got a little nauseous with some of the scenes...  :biggrin: .
> *


It was full of action that it made 2 hours go by fast.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 08:54 AM~6739728
> *you dont know the name of the place?
> *


also place at corner of 75th st @ harrisburg. think only new bikes though. also got scooters, pocket rockets,atv's, and prepaid phone cards.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

matter of fact,its right by my crib.. paypal me $20 and i'll go look, take pics and get prices for you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 10:03 AM~6739957
> *also place at corner of 75th st @ harrisburg.  think only new bikes though.  also got scooters, pocket rockets,atv's, and prepaid phone cards.
> *



I prefer a new bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 10:08 AM~6739970
> *I prefer a new bike.  :biggrin:
> *


well just paypal me the $20 and i'll do shopping for you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm doing it for free.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 10:15 AM~6740003
> *I'm doing it for free.
> *


sucka


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 10:17 AM~6740009
> *sucka
> *


nope. i don't try to make $ off my fellow homies.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 10:19 AM~6740018
> *nope.  i don't try to make $ off my fellow homies. *


like i said.. SUCKA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 10:20 AM~6740025
> *like i said.. SUCKA
> *


well i did make some $ off you and flipped the rims you traded with cash to me for a good trade with someone else :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 10:15 AM~6740003
> *I'm doing it for free.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 10:20 AM~6740025
> *like i said.. SUCKA
> *


You did get sucka'd on EBAY for a Caprala SS though :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 10:21 AM~6740036
> *:biggrin:
> *


paypal received. have info for you by tonight!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 10:24 AM~6740051
> *You did get sucka'd on EBAY for a Caprala SS though  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


oh.. got some work done on it this past weekend. ya'll boys aint gonna be ready when its all done.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 10:27 AM~6740059
> *oh..  got some work done on it this past weekend.  ya'll boys aint gonna be ready when its all done.
> 
> 
> *


still not a true SS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 10:27 AM~6740065
> *still not a true SS  :biggrin:
> *


so, kiss my aSS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 10:28 AM~6740069
> *so, kiss my aSS
> *


no thanks :ugh: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 9 2006, 08:57 PM~6731824
> *earlier today..  pair of 68 fastbacks!!
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse finally get the car out?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 10:32 AM~6740091
> *Jesse finally get the car out?
> *


that pic was at harrisburg plaza sat nite..there like 9719374293487 low's out there. why didnt u come by? 

and yeah.. his catalina came out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 10:34 AM~6740099
> *that pic was at harrisburg plaza sat nite..there like 9719374293487 low's out there.  why didnt u come by?
> 
> and yeah.. his catalina came out.
> *


was dealing with real estate agent and looked at a few more cribs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 10:35 AM~6740110
> *was dealing with real estate agent and looked at a few more cribs
> *


oh.

i was j/k.. that pic was at tia's funeral in alvin. i had to take low cause daily was at shop getting caprice evidence shaved off. so talked primo into taking catalina too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 10:38 AM~6740134
> *oh.
> 
> i was j/k.. that pic was at tia's funeral in alvin.  i had to take low cause daily was at shop getting caprice evidence shaved off.  so talked primo into taking catalina too.
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 10:38 AM~6740134
> *oh.
> 
> i was j/k.. that pic was at tia's funeral in alvin.  i had to take low cause daily was at shop getting caprice evidence shaved off.  so talked primo into taking catalina too.
> ...


on Saturday? who's your tia :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 11 2006, 10:51 AM~6740204
> *on Saturday?  who's your tia  :scrutinize:
> *


You all might be cuzfolks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Hola.........amigos


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

nasty ass weather outside.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 08:38 AM~6740134
> *oh.
> 
> i was j/k.. that pic was at tia's funeral in alvin.  i had to take low cause daily was at shop getting caprice evidence shaved off.  so talked primo into taking catalina too.
> ...


yup yup...
stupid 3m tape


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2006, 11:54 AM~6740505
> *yup yup...
> stupid 3m tape
> *


you going to throw on your signature patterns?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2006, 11:54 AM~6740505
> *yup yup...
> stupid 3m tape
> *


already got all the tape off. 

.75 at car wish using pressure spray!!

 





j/k.. that didnt work. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 11 2006, 11:54 AM~6740505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant afford that custom crooked overspray stuff, i'm going to have to keep it simple.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 12:07 PM~6740616
> *i cant afford that custom  crooked overspray stuff, i'm going to have to keep it simple.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm going to check on my b2200 this week. need a hook up on an airbag installer. Won't consider it a "lowrider" though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 12:09 PM~6740624
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'm going to check on my b2200 this week.  need a hook up on an airbag installer.  Won't consider it a "lowrider" though.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 12:18 PM~6740690
> *:0  :0
> *


had to throw that in before i get shotdown. LOL

nah, lowrider = spokes + mods + hydros + custom paint, imo unless it is a traditional o.g.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

does anybody have marccustoms shop number that they can post


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if you ask me..

only trucks i'd called lowriders are bomb trucks. otherwise they aint shyt


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh no.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

::looks around for duezpaid to come talk shyt::

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 12:46 PM~6740870
> *if you ask me..
> 
> only trucks i'd called lowriders are bomb trucks. otherwise they aint shyt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 11 2006, 12:45 PM~6740858
> *does anybody have marccustoms shop number that they can post
> *


look on the hlc website, it might be there.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 11 2006, 11:45 AM~6740858
> *does anybody have marccustoms shop number that they can post
> *



281 209 9550

the man does awsome work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2006, 01:11 PM~6741070
> *281 209 9550
> 
> the man does awsome work
> ...


you still down for dallas in the last week of dec?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 11:46 AM~6740870
> *if you ask me..
> 
> only trucks i'd called lowriders are bomb trucks. otherwise they aint shyt
> *



real talk


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 12:12 PM~6741079
> *you still down for dallas in the last week of dec?
> *



fa sho , your truck o mine


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2006, 01:13 PM~6741091
> *fa sho , your truck o mine
> *


if you take yours i'll pay gas :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

TRUCKS TRUCKS TRUCKS.. why dont ya'll ****** get cb radios..so ya'll can can pretend like ya'll truck drivers.. be like "breaker breaker.. this is nasty poo (aka dj latin).. whats your 40?" 


or even better.. be like "candy cane!!"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 01:47 PM~6741294
> *TRUCKS TRUCKS TRUCKS.. why dont ya'll ****** get cb radios..so ya'll can can pretend like ya'll truck drivers.. be like "breaker breaker..  this is nasty poo (aka dj latin).. whats your 40?"
> or even better..  be like  "candy cane!!"
> *


your attempt at trying to be funny is a failure, please control alt delete your computer to come up with some new shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hell with it, imma get a cb.. and get huge antenna.. with a tennis ball on it.. thats gangsta!! my handles gonna be "sancho"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 01:49 PM~6741303
> *hell with it, imma get a cb..  and get huge antenna..  with a tennis ball on it..  thats gangsta!!  my handles gonna be "sancho"
> *


we already got a ******* by that name in off topic. he's the west coast handle, you can be the gulf coast handle.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 01:50 PM~6741307
> *we already got a ******* by that name in off topic.  he's the west coast handle, you can be the gulf coast handle.
> *


FK THAT THEN.. i'll have to think of something else..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, im bored.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 01:59 PM~6741373
> *ok, im bored.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 01:27 PM~6741511
> *SI
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 12:15 PM~6741104
> *if you take yours i'll pay gas  :biggrin:
> *



im down. got the straps n shit ready.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2006, 02:57 PM~6741689
> *im down. got the straps n shit ready.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2006, 03:11 PM~6741792
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


327 engine


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 03:25 PM~6741883
> *327 engine
> *



thats the one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

327 sucks.. imma do a swap for a hemi.. when i donk out my 68


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 03:28 PM~6741905
> *327 sucks..  imma do a swap for a hemi..  when i donk out my 68
> 
> *


this coming from someone who doesn't know anything about mechanics :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 03:29 PM~6741911
> *this coming from someone who doesn't know anything about mechanics  :twak:
> *


i can turn a wrench.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 11 2006, 09:56 AM~6740525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its say sic bitch 
"SIIIC"
get it right heffer..and bitch shits not crooked dammit..better be nice or im a dubble your price


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2006, 03:31 PM~6741929
> *no.. plain and simple.. maybe some leafing..
> maybe
> yeah right.. if that was the case.. i could of down it myself
> ...


oh. ok SIIIC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sure looks like it says **** though.. 

just saying.. namean, ya hurd!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 03:43 PM~6742023
> *sure looks like it says **** though..
> 
> just saying.. namean, ya hurd!!
> *


AGREE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 02:44 PM~6742030
> *AGREE
> *



X2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 11 2006, 04:09 PM~6742123
> *X2
> *



x3


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

/3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who made the shirts anyway? maybe that was their lil practical joke.. 

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone was sitting around t-shirt shop high, thinking "ha.. mannn..imma make the blk dudes shirt say ****.. sweet"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 03:28 PM~6741905
> *327 sucks..  imma do a swap for a hemi..  when i donk out my 68
> 
> *


383 stroker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma get a hemi brutha.. j/k

seriously, if i did do a swap it'd probably be for a ls1, but i'm not rich like ya'll ******.. 

:angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Dec 11 2006, 01:36 PM~6741965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dew the shirts.. some guy made them


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where you go ellie.. man said $239.00 , he had purple, blue and burgandy.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 06:57 PM~6743451
> *where you go ellie..  man said $239.00 , he had purple, blue and burgandy.
> 
> 
> ...


thats still to high.. i can get it cheaper in the bikes forums..
enriques went up on they prices...


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 07:57 PM~6743451
> *where you go ellie..  man said $239.00 , he had purple, blue and burgandy.
> 
> 
> ...


ive been going to enriques since they were in Del Sol on canal and 67th back in the mid 90's,i need to go get some parts for my nephews bike.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2006, 09:06 PM~6744204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA.. GOOD IDEAL..
SHE DEEP THROATIN THAT BITCH TOO. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 11 2006, 11:06 PM~6744204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 11 2006, 08:57 PM~6743451
> *where you go ellie..  man said $239.00 , he had purple, blue and burgandy.
> 
> 
> ...



damn 239?! I was hoping something around 175ish...  

Thanks for checking though, lets see what the other guy sells his for. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Dec 11 2006, 08:59 PM~6743808
> *ive been going to enriques since they were in Del Sol on canal and 67th back in the mid 90's,i need to go get some parts for my nephews bike.
> *



x2

not many people know whats up with that, before it burned to the ground.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Pit bull puppy chews off baby's toes while parents sleep*

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...orld&id=4844287

:angry: :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 12 2006, 08:06 AM~6745986
> *Pit bull puppy chews off baby's toes while parents sleep
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...orld&id=4844287
> ...


thats soo fkin sad. i heard that on the news this morning. vets say that it would of taken at least an hour for the puppy to have done that. poor baby!! :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

need these gone last week come with all offers 832 228 0230. they rub on the front of my truck from it being dropped, they are taking up space need gone. my loss your gain


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Dec 12 2006, 07:50 AM~6745826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt me.. :angel:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2006, 01:25 PM~6741883
> *327 engine
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 10:00 AM~6746118
> *$59.99 on ebay..
> 
> 
> ...



link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2006, 09:57 AM~6746110
> *need these gone last week come with all offers 832 228 0230. they rub on the front of my truck from it being dropped, they are taking up space need gone. my loss your gain
> 
> 
> ...


$200.95


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 12 2006, 10:16 AM~6746190
> *link?
> 
> 
> *


actually, that one is OG fool.. gonna buy it myself!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 10:21 AM~6746225
> *actually, that one is OG fool..  gonna buy it myself!!
> 
> 
> *



pick up only. in Iowa. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Custom-Lowride...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2006, 10:18 AM~6746202
> *$200.95
> *


i'll beat that at $199.95


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 12 2006, 10:22 AM~6746233
> *pick up only. in Iowa.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Custom-Lowride...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


i know, imma drive..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 10:22 AM~6746235
> *i'll beat that at $199.95
> *


you went a dollar less????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2006, 10:31 AM~6746283
> *you went a dollar less????
> *


aint we talking about much to haul them boo boo rims away?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 12 2006, 10:36 AM~6746327
> *
> *


just buy a frame, then you and da boy can have fun of picking parts and putting it together ya'llselves (is that a word?).. have sic beat in no time at all!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 10:38 AM~6746340
> *just buy a frame, then you and da boy can have fun of picking parts and putting it together ya'llselves (is that a word?)..  have sic beat in no time at all!!
> 
> 
> *



already... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 10:36 AM~6746325
> *aint we talking about much to haul them boo boo rims away?
> *


They're damaged?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 10:36 AM~6746325
> *aint we talking about much to haul them boo boo rims away?
> *


they are booboo!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2006, 09:18 AM~6746202
> *$200.95
> *


$200.96


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2006, 10:46 AM~6746389
> *they are booboo!
> *


?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2006, 10:42 AM~6746368
> *They're damaged?
> *


not that i know of, they just ugly.. if you ask me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 12 2006, 10:54 AM~6746430
> *$200.96
> *


$198.95


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 11:00 AM~6746472
> *not that i know of, they just ugly.. if you ask me.
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 11:00 AM~6746472
> *not that i know of, they just ugly.. if you ask me.
> 
> 
> *


In that case $105.32


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2006, 11:19 AM~6746550
> *In that case $105.32
> *


you win then, not even worth my gas to go to ghetto azz hiram clark to pick em up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

woo hoo!!! just got my bonus check today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2006, 11:06 AM~6746768
> *woo hoo!!! just got my bonus check today!!! :biggrin:
> *


got mine sat!!! thank GOD!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ....i needed it!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 11:43 AM~6746677
> *you win then, not even worth my gas to go to ghetto azz hiram clark to pick em up.
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

went to see Apocalypto....bad ass movie...damn good!!!!! 

good advice from the critics....Martinez & Varela :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 12 2006, 12:21 PM~6746833
> *went to see Apocalypto....bad ass movie...damn good!!!!!
> 
> good advice from the critics....Martinez & Varela :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2006, 08:42 AM~6746368
> *They're damaged?
> *


no they arent damaged they are like new less than 3000 miles on rims and tires. just got a bunch of ****** on my dick thats all.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 12 2006, 11:17 AM~6746816
> *got mine sat!!! thank GOD!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ....i needed it!!!!
> *


i hear ya. i needed mine too! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2006, 12:31 PM~6746869
> *no they arent damaged they are like new less than 3000 miles on rims and tires. just got a bunch of ****** on my dick thats all.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
glad i'm mexican! :0 :0 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

BUTTS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

BALL BREATH!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2006, 11:40 AM~6746934
> *POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mas lowriders!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 08:36 AM~6746325
> *aint we talking about much to haul them boo boo rims away?
> *


why u claiming SS aint nothing SS about a caprice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2006, 12:51 PM~6746996
> *why u claiming SS aint nothing SS about a caprice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 12 2006, 12:40 PM~6746937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2006, 11:51 AM~6746996
> *why u claiming SS aint nothing SS about a caprice
> *



:0 :0 ....WHAT IF IT'S A CAPRISSE??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 12 2006, 01:01 PM~6747045
> *:0  :0 ....WHAT IF IT'S A CAPRISSE??
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 12 2006, 12:06 PM~6746768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: 







oh.. imma call u fool.. you know about what.. lol so answer it bitch.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 12 2006, 08:57 AM~6746110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shit thats right in yo hood you know who it was call 713 222 TIPS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 12 2006, 01:31 PM~6747244
> *shit thats right in yo hood you know who it was call 713 222 TIPS
> *


did that once for uncle of mine, who pissed me off, called me fatazz .. knew man had warrants for violating parole.. so called 222-tips.. gave em address.. they did kick-door tactical assault style, with helments and everything.. laughed my fatazz off when i heard.. funny how they pay you too.. only payoff 1 day per month.. they give you a password and name/address of bank, day before payday.. and you write it on piece of paper and go to the designated bank. hand teller piece of paper with password and they give you cash.. all mission impossible style. funny stuff. 


so anybody got warrants?? lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OK


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

AGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it..serves ***** right..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its like i told my moms other day.. i said "bitch.. nobody fk's with me and gets away with it"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 03:12 PM~6747740
> *its like i told my moms other day.. i said "bitch.. nobody fk's with me and gets away with it"
> *



:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 12 2006, 12:53 PM~6747338
> *did that once for uncle of mine, who pissed me off, called me fatazz ..  knew man had warrants for violating parole.. so called 222-tips..  gave em address..  they did kick-door tactical assault style, with helments and everything..  laughed my fatazz off when i heard..    funny how they pay you too.. only payoff 1 day per month..  they give you a password  and name/address of bank, day before payday.. and you write it on piece of paper and go to the designated bank. hand teller piece of paper with password and they give you cash..  all mission impossible style.  funny stuff.
> so anybody got warrants??  lol
> *


now thats gangsta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 12 2006, 03:23 PM~6747829
> *now thats gangsta
> 
> 
> *


i'm all about money and gettin back at ******.. and in that move.. i covered both!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This Topic Sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 12 2006, 03:36 PM~6747954
> *This Topic Sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AGREE SERIOUSLY AGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

POST MORE PICS OF LOWS..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

here ya go ellie.. lowrider bikes between $144-169 with free ground shipping..

http://store.shop72.com/20behecrform.html


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2006, 02:48 PM~6748072
> *AGREE SERIOUSLY AGREE
> *


x2


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2006, 11:06 AM~6746768
> *woo hoo!!! just got my bonus check today!!! :biggrin:
> *


*we don't get them it sucks......*  :tears:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Dec 11 2006, 08:59 PM~6743808
> *ive been going to enriques since they were in Del Sol on canal and 67th back in the mid 90's,i need to go get some parts for my nephews bike.
> *


*where is his store at now...?*


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 12 2006, 06:12 PM~6749326
> *where is his store at now...?
> *


75th and harrisburg close to mason park


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Dec 12 2006, 08:02 PM~6749679
> *75th and harrisburg close to mason park
> *


bet fire was insurance scam.. thats gangsta!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2006, 09:57 AM~6746110
> *need these gone last week come with all offers 832 228 0230. they rub on the front of my truck from it being dropped, they are taking up space need gone. my loss your gain
> 
> 
> ...



lemme get them daytons and these :biggrin: 


c'mon now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

package deal for both, but not just the daytons. gotta have something to put on the ride soon.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2006, 10:35 PM~6750740
> *package deal for both, but not just the daytons. gotta have something to put on the ride soon.
> *



what kinda package deal? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chillin in the shop.. working on a houston low


















pics look like shit.. there was alot of sanding dust in the air


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2006, 09:51 PM~6750828
> *chillin in the shop.. working on a houston low
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you know something about my bumper???.......any word from the bird


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 12 2006, 08:47 PM~6750806
> *what kinda package deal? :cheesy:
> *


make an offer u know what they are worth. i was told the tires cost 350 each from a rim shop on post oak. the fit nice on that tahoe. and ride smooth.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 12 2006, 08:56 PM~6750882
> *maybe you know something about my bumper???.......any word from the bird
> *


atleast u have a car stop whining :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2006, 10:06 PM~6750940
> *atleast u have a car stop whining  :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 12 2006, 08:56 PM~6750882
> *maybe you know something about my bumper???.......any word from the bird
> *


tommorow hes off.. and is gunna work on it all day.. its basically done.. just needs touch up work..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2006, 10:10 PM~6750990
> *tommorow hes off.. and is gunna work on it all day.. its basically done.. just needs touch up work..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2006, 09:10 PM~6750990
> *tommorow hes off.. and is gunna work on it all day.. its basically done.. just needs touch up work..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Dec 12 2006, 09:11 PM~6751002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 two pea's in a pod :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2006, 09:22 PM~6751126
> *two pea's in a pod :uh:
> *


you know candace?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

64 is gone!!! SOLD! uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2006, 09:26 PM~6751160
> *you know candace?
> *


go work and make my money....
i need a candy painted shitter


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 12 2006, 11:36 PM~6751229
> *64 is gone!!! SOLD!  uffin:
> *


 :uh: 

i know bike cost alot,but you didnt have to sell the fo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 06:09 AM~6753049
> *:uh:
> 
> i know bike cost alot,but you didnt have to sell the fo
> *



If Im going to beat Sic I need all the money I can get.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2006, 07:51 AM~6753155
> *If Im going to beat Sic I need all the money I can get....  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CALL THE #'S ALL NIGHT?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 08:03 AM~6753175
> *YOU CALL THE #'S ALL NIGHT?
> *



que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2006, 07:51 AM~6753155
> *If Im going to beat Sic I need all the money I can get....  :biggrin:
> *


real talk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 09:18 AM~6753383
> *real talk
> *


any updates on the caprice? pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont care if they are 34 years old.. buff em out and they'll look like brand new.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 09:20 AM~6753389
> *any updates on the caprice?  pics?
> *


no. but think i need new rear tires already.. been doing burnouts up/down harrisburg blvd..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 09:23 AM~6753402
> *no.  but think i need new rear tires already..  been doing burnouts up/down harrisburg blvd..
> 
> 
> *


don't lie, you know that blvd is full of potholes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 09:27 AM~6753414
> *don't lie, you know that blvd is full of potholes
> *


only cause i chopped it up with my blades!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fake blades equivalent to fake daytons


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2006, 09:29 AM~6753420
> *fake blades equivalent to fake daytons
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2006, 09:29 AM~6753420
> *fake blades equivalent to fake daytons
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 09:32 AM~6753430
> *:tears:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

How are you Homies doing down there in Houston???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2006, 08:29 AM~6753420
> *fake blades equivalent to fake daytons
> *



now that's gangsta..... :biggrin: ....and 22" tires don't cost that much homie...265/35/22's---$150-200....305/40/22's---$160-250....that dude was scammin you :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Dec 13 2006, 09:58 AM~6753550
> *How are you Homies doing down there in Houston???
> *


pretty good. you back in the states? i'll be heading to dallas in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 13 2006, 10:00 AM~6753561
> *now that's gangsta..... :biggrin: ....and 22" tires don't cost that much homie...265/35/22's---$150-200....305/40/22's---$160-250....that dude was scammin you :angry:
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/cas/248307315.html


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 08:05 AM~6753588
> *pretty good.  you back in the states?  i'll be heading to dallas in a couple of weeks.
> *


 Yeah I'm back stateside... and finely Home back in TX... I've missed allot around here since May 05... only been back a week look forward to getting up to speed, you have family out here in Dallas... well hit us up when your in town !!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1 set of 13X7 spoke rims (5 actually) with tires. $300.00 CASH.

(bought off of Brickhouse from Majestix a while back)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Dec 13 2006, 10:09 AM~6753613
> *Yeah I'm back stateside... and finely Home back in TX... I've missed allot around here since May 05... only been back a week look forward to getting up to speed, you have family out here in Dallas... well hit us up when your in town !!
> *


I hang out with some of the Majestix when I go up there. Got family up there but we don't really talk.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 08:11 AM~6753632
> *I hang out with some of the Majestix when I go up there.  Got family up there but we don't really talk.
> *


Kool Mando and the crew are righteous homies.... So you hang in the graland / plano area !! Sorry to hear that homie well be safe driving up here....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Dec 13 2006, 10:19 AM~6753666
> *Kool Mando and the crew are righteous homies.... So you hang in the graland / plano area !! Sorry to hear that homie well be safe driving back up here....
> *


Thanks  Got a hook up on a complete 327 engine and can't pass that up.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 08:10 AM~6753621
> *1 set of 13X7 spoke rims (5 actually) with tires.  $300.00 CASH.
> 
> (bought off of Brickhouse from Majestix a while back)
> *


 That's a good price from Brickhouse kool homie !!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 13 2006, 10:00 AM~6753561
> *now that's gangsta..... :biggrin: ....and 22" tires don't cost that much homie...265/35/22's---$150-200....305/40/22's---$160-250....that dude was scammin you :angry:
> *


yeah i know, price went down for 20's and 22's.. aint nobody scam me, i paid about $170 per tire.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 13 2006, 09:05 AM~6753593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shipped?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 08:20 AM~6753679
> *Thanks    Got a hook up on a complete 327 engine and can't pass that up.
> *


Sweet deal !!! must be to drive up here to pick up !!,


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

does anyone know where i can get a good flip out screen that plays dvd's....at a good price.....help a meskin out.....saw a pioneer one at the pawn shop and they wanted $800....touch screen.....is that too much??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 13 2006, 10:24 AM~6753699
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> *


i'll bring them to my job, you meet me during the week. otherwise, local pick up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 13 2006, 10:29 AM~6753738
> *does anyone know where i can get a good flip out screen that plays dvd's....at a good price.....help a meskin out.....saw a pioneer one at the pawn shop and they wanted $800....touch screen.....is that too much??
> *


http://www.bestbuy.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

2 - PEAVEY SPEAKERS - $700 (NO LESS/MIGHT CONSIDER TRADES W/CASH) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SP4's. Dual blackwidows 15" woofers w/horn. 2000watt each.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Need this truck gone. 800 cash. rebuilt engine/interior redone/paint (all done 2 1/2 yrs ago)

1985 Dodge Ram 50


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 10:35 AM~6753784
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh Hey Nice.. Me Like. Do you think those would do good in the shop?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Dec 13 2006, 10:46 AM~6753839
> *Ahh Hey Nice.. Me Like. Do you think those would do good in the shop?
> *


they'd blow your ear drums out and make the neighbors complain. LOL

retail 700+ each new.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 13 2006, 10:29 AM~6753738
> *does anyone know where i can get a good flip out screen that plays dvd's....at a good price.....help a meskin out.....saw a pioneer one at the pawn shop and they wanted $800....touch screen.....is that too much??
> *


i know ***** that'll do an 10" monitor built in/dvd player and two wireless headphones.. for around $750. installed!!

oh, and if he tries to talk you into letting him play santa claus for xmas time for $50.. the crooked eye and tattoos will skurr the kids, so say no. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 10:40 AM~6753806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$5


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

do they have built in amps or fed by a preamp


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 09:35 AM~6753784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.samedaymusic.com/product--PEVSP4

these ain't no joke!!! i just talked to ernesto...he's going to call you later...he's very interested....he said you had called him already...i told him he better hurry before they are gone!!! 

called my other homie about the rims....he's checkin his finances and will get back to me...i told his ass too...better hurry before i buy them and sell them for more to your ass.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Dec 13 2006, 10:50 AM~6753859
> *do they have built in amps or fed by a preamp
> *


these are passive. you need an amp.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2006, 05:51 AM~6753155
> *If Im going to beat Sic I need all the money I can get....  :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY BOUT ME.. IM IN A WHOLE DIFFERENT CLASS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what it do?...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 13 2006, 10:54 AM~6753865
> *http://www.samedaymusic.com/product--PEVSP4
> 
> these ain't no joke!!! i just talked to ernesto...he's going to call you later...he's very interested....he said you had called him already...i told him he better hurry before they are gone!!!
> ...


tell your boys to hurry up. got shortdog bargaining for the rims right now. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2006, 11:09 AM~6753895
> *DONT WORRY BOUT ME.. IM IN A WHOLE DIFFERENT CLASS
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2006, 11:13 AM~6753925
> *:uh:
> *


UPPER? MIDDLE? WELFARE?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 10:15 AM~6753932
> *UPPER?  MIDDLE?  WELFARE?
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 11:15 AM~6753932
> *UPPER?  MIDDLE?  WELFARE?
> *


KATRINA EVAC..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 11:23 AM~6753999
> *KATRINA EVAC..
> 
> 
> *


ya valio


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 09:11 AM~6753910
> *tell your boys to hurry up.  got shortdog bargaining for the rims right now.  LOL
> *


 :biggrin: yea go ahead and mount them on that dodge truck and throw the speakers in the back.....I'll be there to pick everything up!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 13 2006, 11:28 AM~6754044
> *:biggrin: yea go ahead and mount them on that dodge truck and throw the speakers in the back.....I'll be there to pick everything up!
> *



damn :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 13 2006, 11:28 AM~6754044
> *:biggrin: yea go ahead and mount them on that dodge truck and throw the speakers in the back.....I'll be there to pick everything up!
> *


chinga-ow LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2006, 11:29 AM~6754050
> *damn  :0  :0  :0
> *


he's just joking. still for sale SE VENDE $


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 13 2006, 11:28 AM~6754044
> *:biggrin: yea go ahead and mount them on that dodge truck and throw the speakers in the back.....I'll be there to pick everything up!
> *


dang, you must be rich.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 11:35 AM~6754099
> *dang, you must be rich.
> *


my lil niggy lives with the white folks :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

800+ 12" records, mainly promo hip hop/rap/r&b pick up only. bring a truck.

$150 CASH


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 10:38 AM~6754122
> *800+ 12" records, mainly promo hip hop/rap/r&b pick up only.  bring a truck.
> 
> $150 CASH
> *



chingow buey....you having a garage sale o que?? getting married?? wtf???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 13 2006, 11:46 AM~6754175
> *chingow buey....you having a garage sale o que?? getting married?? wtf???
> *


will be moving in the upcoming months and don't want to take all this shet with me. :biggrin: 

got chingos more of vinyl, need to reduce.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 09:48 AM~6754185
> *will be moving in the upcoming months and don't want to take all this shet with me.  :biggrin:
> 
> got chingos more of vinyl, need to reduce.
> *


The wax doctor put him on a strict low-vinyl diet. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 13 2006, 12:06 PM~6754305
> *The wax doctor  put him on a strict    low-vinyl diet. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 13 2006, 11:35 AM~6754104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got any milli vanilli? that makes hrny h0rny..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 11:23 AM~6754440
> *WORD..    think i'll stay in the hood, where i belong.  where you can bust guns on new years and nobody says shit.
> got any milli vanilli?  that makes hrny h0rny..
> *



how bout tone loc? funky cold medina? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got some Kwame - OnleeU


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 09:35 AM~6754104
> *my lil niggy lives with the white folks  :biggrin:
> *


Actually one neighbor is Puerto Rican and the other are Asian.....  lil of everything....There's a couple a houses 4 sale w/plenty of room for your truck collection and record collection. .....Like Mr.Rogers said..."Won't u b my neighbor" :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 13 2006, 12:32 PM~6754479
> *Actually one neighbor is Puerto Rican and the other are Asian.....   lil of everything....There's a couple a houses 4 sale w/plenty of room for your truck collection and record collection. .....Like Mr.Rogers said..."Won't u b my neighbor" :biggrin:
> *


YOU SERIOUS? i'll go by tonight. we can link the systems and mix. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 10:38 AM~6754509
> *YOU SERIOUS?  i'll go by tonight.  we can link the systems and mix.  :biggrin:
> *


That way we'll run everybody out!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 12:31 PM~6754473
> *Got some Kwame - OnleeU
> *


no thanks..

how about joe cooley, dj's and mc's?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 13 2006, 01:05 PM~6754624
> *That way we'll run everybody out!! :biggrin:
> *


bullshit.. white folks.. organize.. they'll have meetings, petition, hire attorneys and get neighborhood commitee's involved.. in my hood.. you say "hey, turn that shit off"..


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 11:09 AM~6754650
> *bullshit.. white folks.. organize.. they'll have meetings, petition, hire attorneys and get neighborhood commitee's involved..  in my hood..  you say "hey, turn that shit off"..
> *


Well so far I've had bout 3 parties w/loud music (Latin,deathdealer & others are witnesses) and no problems yet. Key is being cool with your neighbors.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 13 2006, 01:16 PM~6754705
> *Well so far I've had bout 3 parties w/loud music (Latin,deathdealer & others are witnesses) and no problems yet. Key is being cool with your neighbors.
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 01:06 PM~6754631
> *no thanks..
> 
> how about joe cooley, dj's and mc's?
> *


got that, 3 copies as a matter of fact :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Dec 13 2006, 01:16 PM~6754705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 12:19 PM~6754722
> *got that, 3 copies as a matter of fact  :cheesy:
> *


sportin fila's and adidas and in summer kangols....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 13 2006, 01:49 PM~6754883
> *sportin fila's and adidas and in summer kangols....... :biggrin:
> *


RODNEY O
RODNEY OO
RODNEY O
RO'O'DNEY O!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 09:23 AM~6753999
> *KATRINA EVAC..
> 
> 
> *


*****.. U SEEN MY HOOD.. YOU KNOW WHAT IM WORKING WITH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2006, 02:05 PM~6754981
> ******.. U SEEN MY HOOD.. YOU KNOW WHAT IM WORKING WITH
> *


yeah, they shoulda neva gave yo blk azz money.. you o' living lavish actin azz muther fker. im jealous


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 01:12 PM~6755024
> *yeah, they shoulda neva gave yo blk azz money..  you o' living lavish actin azz muther fker.  im jealous
> *


OLE-ACTIN-LIKE-U-LIVE-IN-RWANDA-ACTIN-AZZ :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2006, 02:17 PM~6755054
> *OLE-ACTIN-LIKE-U-LIVE-IN-RWANDA-ACTIN-AZZ :uh:
> *


FK YOU, YOU O' GROUPIE, LEMME GO CHASE DOWN DEVIN DA DUDE AND GET A PIC HUGGIN MY FAV RAPPER, ACTIN AZZ..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2006, 02:17 PM~6755054
> *OLE-ACTIN-LIKE-U-LIVE-IN-RWANDA-ACTIN-AZZ :uh:
> *


O' i got money and stay in nice hood, so i sport the fake bling watch with ferrari kit, actin azz!! 











boy even posed for pic, knew it'd come in handy one day.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

YOU ALL ARE STUPID


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 02:44 PM~6755594
> *O' i got money and stay in nice hood, so i sport the fake bling watch with ferrari kit, actin azz!!
> 
> 
> ...


you just mad cuz i got more watches than you've had chicks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 13 2006, 06:04 PM~6756249
> *you just mad cuz i got more watches than you've had chicks.
> *


thats it? after all that time, thats best comeback you got? 

damn, your not even worth fucking with.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 13 2006, 05:15 PM~6756300
> *thats it?  after all that time, thats best comeback you got?
> 
> damn, your not even worth fucking with.
> *


YOURE THE ONE THAT WAS GEEKIN'. TRYING TO TAKE MY PIC LIKE A PAPARAZZI. I SHOULDNT EVEN BE REPLYING TO YOUR ASS. YOU WONT BE ABLE TO RESPOND TILL YOU GO TO WORK TOMORROW. THEY DONT GOT INTERNETS IN BEIRUT, OR WHERE EVER THE FUKK YOU LIVE. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk that. i got bootleg internet at crib..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** PROBALY ON HIS CELL PHONE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2006, 12:09 AM~6757860
> ****** PROBALY ON HIS CELL PHONE
> *


bullshit, i wouldnt fk up my minutes on ya'll lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Picked up the bike yesterday. Shorty has them for 199.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 10:40 AM~6753806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!


Thanks MarcCustoms for the hookup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 10:35 AM~6753784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 11:38 AM~6754122
> *800+ 12" records, mainly promo hip hop/rap/r&b pick up only.  bring a truck.
> 
> $150 CASH
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2006, 08:06 AM~6759015
> *si
> *


If you decide to get shtfaced during the holidays, ring me up i'll go pick you up at the bar and drive you to your house homie.  :biggrin: 

don't want you to get a PWI


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Dec 12 2006, 07:02 PM~6749679
> *75th and harrisburg close to mason park
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2006, 08:42 AM~6759129
> *If you decide to get shtfaced during the holidays, ring me up i'll go pick you up at the bar and drive you to your house homie.    :biggrin:
> 
> don't want you to get a PWI
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2006, 08:44 AM~6759137
> *:biggrin:
> *


Pedalling While Intoxicated :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2006, 08:45 AM~6759145
> *Pedalling While Intoxicated  :cheesy:
> *



si :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 13 2006, 01:16 PM~6754705
> *Well so far I've had bout 3 parties w/loud music (Latin,deathdealer & others are witnesses) and no problems yet. Key is being cool with your neighbors.
> *


Arree..... Im having my 3rd party this weekend!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 14 2006, 08:46 AM~6759151
> *Arree..... Im having my 3rd party this weekend!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks for the invite! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 13 2006, 12:32 PM~6754479
> *Actually one neighbor is Puerto Rican and the other are Asian.....   lil of everything....There's a couple a houses 4 sale w/plenty of room for your truck collection and record collection. .....Like Mr.Rogers said..."Won't u b my neighbor" :biggrin:
> *


Seems like I'll be your future neighbor :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2006, 08:52 AM~6759176
> *mest up
> *


where that pic go?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Yo were two hard muthafuckaz
takin' out any punk ass suckaz
can you believe this or so be frightened
were strong as fuck, with the power of a titan
settin' a mark of destruction get it
so don't front, and say you ain't with it
you wanna rumble with us you can't hang
cause were something like a two man gang
start some shit is what we do best
scared by the suckaz say fuck the rest
so yo Eazy bust it and shoot to kill
and tell these stupid muthafuckaz the deal

I look you dead in the eye and I spit
tell you to your face punk you ain't shit
I don't give a goddamn about feelin's
I'm just as a happy as long as I'm killin'
a 187 is in progress *****
just as soon as I pull this trigger
automatic heavily I start firin'
and the kids on the block 
I'm the one there admirin'
a bad mouth ***** on the violent tip
I catch you talkin' some shit
and I'mma bust your lip
now who you gonna tell that I'm makin' ya soft
the police ain't shit cause I pay 'em off
I move slow always ready to go so fuck it
and bitches on my dick they know they can suck it
I'm a hard head, always havin' a fit
when I'm not allowed to tear up shit

I'm a hard muthafucka

2 Hard Muthafuckaz! (x4)

Now look at me I'm a crazed bitch
with a case to a profanity pitch
Ren is a ***** that don't give a fuck
to pussy ass fool tryin' to press his luck
I'm ready to scrap that's if your ready to go
I take you out goin' toe to toe
E saw the conversion and hit you from the back
while you gettin' fucked by a ruthless jack
critical condition is what you recieved
thinkin' up some back up to go on retrieve
but Eazy tell what would happen my man
Eazy-E: "they would get fucked up by a ruthless clan"
so it's simple we don't give a fuck right
so you and ya boys can get the fuck out my site
I'm on tilt with class gettin' ready to blast
cause I'm a hard muthafucka!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2006, 08:58 AM~6759193
> *where that pic go?
> *


edit :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6751007


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2006, 09:06 AM~6759225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
Repost!!! 


I couldnt get the video to work right.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2006, 06:49 AM~6759162
> *Seems like I'll be your future neighbor  :cheesy:
> *


Block Party time!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This one is better... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

here is the video... :biggrin: 

*Kung Fu Movie Casting Call*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 14 2006, 09:21 AM~6759276
> *Block Party time!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2006, 09:41 AM~6759322
> *here is the video...  :biggrin:
> 
> Kung Fu Movie Casting Call
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT BLACK DUDE AND THE ONE THAT WANTED TO KNOCK THE APPLE OFF WERE SOME SERIOUS JOKES. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2006, 10:02 AM~6759393
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT BLACK DUDE AND THE ONE THAT WANTED TO KNOCK THE APPLE OFF WERE SOME SERIOUS JOKES.  LOL
> *



FOOL said "youre gonna like this..." :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2006, 10:04 AM~6759401
> *FOOL said "youre gonna like this..."  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that black guy tried to play it off. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2006, 08:06 AM~6759410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that black guy tried to play it off.  LOL
> *


he dazed himself...
funny shit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 14 2006, 08:42 AM~6759129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


repost from the 90's even.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2006, 01:21 PM~6760470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



move in on friday?? wtf....people don't work friday's in houston o que??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 14 2006, 03:10 PM~6760670
> *move in on friday?? wtf....people don't work friday's in houston o que??
> *


si.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2006, 03:11 PM~6760675
> *si.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 14 2006, 03:22 PM~6760724
> *
> *



agreed


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry6761051


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

kind of busy right now but i'll read it later


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2006, 10:35 AM~6753784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

agree, time to change your avatar ellie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR(25)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOCO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 08:02 AM~6764285
> *agree, time to change your avatar ellie
> *



I know, Ive been looking for one... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 15 2006, 08:45 AM~6764388
> *I know, Ive been looking for one...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: soccer is for suckers :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 09:10 AM~6764453
> *:uh: soccer is for suckers  :uh:
> *



:uh:

*Futbol* compadre. 



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 15 2006, 09:12 AM~6764455
> *:uh:
> 
> Futbol compadre.
> ...


 :thumbsdown: 

Bandwagon sport. If it wasn't for chingos of paisas flooding the states, this sport would still be unpopular.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 09:14 AM~6764458
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> Bandwagon sport.  If it wasn't for chingos of paisas flooding the states, this sport would still be unpopular.
> *



WTF! made no sense. 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gold accumulators

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=305289


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 15 2006, 09:19 AM~6764466
> *WTF! made no sense.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


True, forgot you are from Mexico, but this sport wasn't popular 5 years ago. Only in the remote sections of Houston where paisas congregate (ex: southwest areas). To me this sport is boring, more boring than baseball.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 15 2006, 08:19 AM~6764466
> *WTF! made no sense.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i agree. isnt soccer the most popular sport in the world???


so ellie...you going to the game in january?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 09:28 AM~6764489
> *True, forgot you are from Mexico, but this sport wasn't popular 5 years ago.  Only in the remote sections of Houston where paisas congregate (ex: southwest areas).  To me this sport is boring, more boring than baseball.
> *



true...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn Latin, your a spy or what? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 09:28 AM~6764492
> *i agree. isnt soccer the most popular sport in the world???
> so ellie...you going to the game in january?
> *


I'm referring to its popularity in the States.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 15 2006, 09:29 AM~6764494
> *Damn Latin, your a spy or what? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

she was probably looking for the vato that was really down for her.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 08:28 AM~6764489
> *True, forgot you are from Mexico, but this sport wasn't popular 5 years ago.  Only in the remote sections of Houston where paisas congregate (ex: southwest areas).  To me this sport is boring, more boring than baseball.
> *


no reason to hate on it as much as you do. you always have a negative comment about soccer. to each their own right? now that i understand the game and all its technicalities i like watching it.  

(waiting for your comment bout me being a coconut. :uh: )


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 09:31 AM~6764501
> *no reason to hate on it as much as you do. you always have a negative comment about soccer. to each their own right? now that i understand the game and all its technicalities i like watching it.
> 
> (waiting for your comment bout me being a coconut. :ugh: )
> *


I don't hate the sport, just don't care for it. Like I said "bandwagon fan"

No coconut comment. I give you credit for hanging out with paisas and seeking the roots that you have missed out on. :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 09:28 AM~6764492
> *i agree. isnt soccer the most popular sport in the world???
> so ellie...you going to the game in january?
> *



Rayados vs Tigres? you know it... Ordered my tickets already. 
They need to double up on security for that day, its gonna get crazy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 15 2006, 09:33 AM~6764512
> *Rayados vs Tigres? you know it... Ordered my tickets already.
> They need to double up on security for that day, its gonna get crazy.
> *


Hopefully some boxing matches and beer throwing will be shown on the news after the game. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 09:34 AM~6764514
> *Hopefully some boxing matches and beer throwing will be shown on the news after the game.  :biggrin:
> *



with these two teams playing each other might be a bit more than that. Monterrey grinds to a halt when these two teams play, they both play out of Monterrey.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 07:31 AM~6764501
> *no reason to hate on it as much as you do. you always have a negative comment about soccer. to each their own right? now that i understand the game and all its technicalities i like watching it.
> 
> (waiting for your comment bout me being a coconut. :uh: )
> *


i got season tickets  2 of them


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 09:30 AM~6764497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> she was probably looking for the vato that was really down for her.
> *


AGREE!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 15 2006, 09:37 AM~6764525
> *AGREE!!!!!
> *


  BROS BEFORE HOES


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 09:36 AM~6764522
> *i got season tickets    2 of them
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 09:36 AM~6764522
> *i got season tickets    2 of them
> *


There you go, you two can rekindle the love you both once had. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we went to the last soccer game together i thought u were mr chisme you should know :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 08:32 AM~6764508
> *I don't hate the sport, just don't care for it.  Like I said "bandwagon fan"
> 
> No coconut comment.  I give you credit for hanging out with paisas and seeking the roots that you have missed out on.  :happysad:
> *


im not a bandwagon fan. i cant watch a sport i dont understand.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 09:41 AM~6764546
> *we went to the last soccer game together i thought u were mr chisme you should know  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

nah i didn't go, wouldn't know.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 09:42 AM~6764548
> *im not a bandwagon fan. i cant watch a sport i dont understand.
> *


ok.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 09:38 AM~6764527
> *  BROS BEFORE HOES
> *


lol :happysad: 

On a different note I wanted to let you know im going to retire my Str8 spy pics. I hope you got hours of enjoyment out of them :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 15 2006, 08:33 AM~6764512
> *Rayados vs Tigres? you know it... Ordered my tickets already.
> They need to double up on security for that day, its gonna get crazy.
> *


same here. hope its not too cold outside that day. but then again after a couple of beers the weather is always nice. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 15 2006, 09:43 AM~6764558
> *lol :happysad:
> 
> On a different note I wanted to let you know im going to retire my Str8 spy pics. I hope you got hours of enjoyment out of them :biggrin:
> *


Man you are lucky my camera phone got busted. Otherwise there would have been retalliation :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 08:34 AM~6764514
> *Hopefully some boxing matches and beer throwing will be shown on the news after the game.  :biggrin:
> *


im going to a boxing match tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 09:44 AM~6764569
> *Man you are lucky my camera phone got busted.  Otherwise there would have been retalliation  :burn:
> *


Str8 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 09:44 AM~6764570
> *im going to a boxing match tonight. :biggrin:
> *


Who is fighting?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 08:36 AM~6764522
> *i got season tickets    2 of them
> *


cool! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 07:44 AM~6764570
> *im going to a boxing match tonight. :biggrin:
> *


let me catch you doing something and theres gonna be a boxing match of another kind going on


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 08:41 AM~6764546
> *we went to the last soccer game together i thought u were mr chisme you should know  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 09:45 AM~6764579
> *let me catch you doing something and theres gonna be a boxing match of another kind going on
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 08:45 AM~6764576
> *Who is fighting?
> *


Welterweight Jesus Soto Karass v Luciano Perez 12 
~ WBC Continental Americas Welterweight Title ~

Super Middleweight Jesus Gonzales v Darnell Boone 

Light Middleweight Chase Shields v Joshua Smith 

Middleweight Andy Lee v Keon Johnson 

Featherweight Elezar Renteria v To be Announced 

Light Welterweight John Rarden v To be Announced


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't care what anyone says soccer is more boring than watching paint dry.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 08:45 AM~6764579
> *let me catch you doing something and theres gonna be a boxing match of another kind going on
> *


hno: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 15 2006, 09:49 AM~6764589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 09:44 AM~6764565
> *same here. hope its not too cold outside that day. but then again after a couple of beers the weather is always nice.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hny how the fuck u get 30,000 posts


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 08:51 AM~6764596
> *Sounds good
> *


plus its entry, drinks, and food is all free! :biggrin: 

i think that fight is gonna air on telefutura.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2006, 09:49 AM~6764590
> *I don't care what anyone says soccer is more boring than watching paint dry.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


let me know when any sport here in the states can fill a 115,000 seat stadium week in and week out... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

somone should cop these. make the ride 10 times better. and the gold plating is nice. i got 4, only need 2 so these 2 are for sale for 2 big bens dont sleep on this deal


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 08:51 AM~6764599
> *hny how the fuck u get 30,000 posts
> *


its called skillz!  :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 09:52 AM~6764606
> *plus its entry, drinks, and food is all free! :biggrin:
> 
> i think that fight is gonna air on telefutura.
> *


DAMN NOT BAD! LET ME KNOW WHEN THE NEXT FIGHT GOES DOWN


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 08:53 AM~6764614
> *DAMN NOT BAD!  LET ME KNOW WHEN THE NEXT FIGHT GOES DOWN
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

FK SOCCER..... :biggrin: .....AND DAMN LONESTAR YOU STARTIN TO SOUND LIKE DANNY......WHAT'S THIS GIRL DOIN TO YA'LL FOOLS??


DON'T LET THE SMILE FOOL YA! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2006, 09:59 AM~6764645
> *FK SOCCER..... :biggrin: .....AND DAMN LONESTAR YOU STARTIN TO SOUND LIKE DANNY......WHAT'S THIS GIRL DOIN TO YA'LL FOOLS??
> DON'T LET THE SMILE FOOL YA! :biggrin:
> *


it's the pan pan pan pan paaannn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2006, 07:59 AM~6764645
> *FK SOCCER..... :biggrin: .....AND DAMN LONESTAR YOU STARTIN TO SOUND LIKE DANNY......WHAT'S THIS GIRL DOIN TO YA'LL FOOLS??
> DON'T LET THE SMILE FOOL YA! :biggrin:
> *


i known hny since before layitlow and before big danny had the internet


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2006, 08:59 AM~6764645
> *FK SOCCER..... :biggrin: .....AND DAMN LONESTAR YOU STARTIN TO SOUND LIKE DANNY......WHAT'S THIS GIRL DOIN TO YA'LL FOOLS??
> DON'T LET THE SMILE FOOL YA! :biggrin:
> *


STHU!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 09:01 AM~6764651
> *it's the pan pan pan pan paaannn
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 09:01 AM~6764655
> *i known hny since before layitlow and before big danny had the internet
> *


thats true.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 15 2006, 10:07 AM~6764671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you still have tape on your windows from Rita???? wtf


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 15 2006, 10:09 AM~6764677
> *you still have tape on your windows from Rita???? wtf
> *


Probably from Hurricane Alicia. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 15 2006, 10:12 AM~6764699
> *:cheesy:
> *


Funny: The ones that dont believe in HIM are the ones most outspoken against HIM... Who are they really trying to convince?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 15 2006, 10:09 AM~6764677
> *you still have tape on your windows from Rita???? wtf
> *


those neighbors puto.. my house aint that nice.. they weird people. that man a balla though,dont work.. got hurt in phillip 66 explosion in the 80's.. and claimed huge settlement.. 

so of course since he a ******* now he has whole fleet of ranchero decked out ford trucks/suv's.. and spends all his days training his roosters to fight.. 

man even bought neighbors house to live in for awhile, while he completely gutted and remodeled his house..but fk'r can't take tape off windows.. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 10:11 AM~6764691
> *Probably from Hurricane Alicia.  LOL
> *


and i thought i was lazy.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 10:14 AM~6764709
> *Who are they really trying to convince</span>?
> *


 deeezzzz nutttzzzz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 15 2006, 09:17 AM~6764717
> *those neighbors puto..  my house aint that nice..  they weird people.  that man a balla though,dont work.. got hurt in phillip 66 explosion in the 80's.. and claimed huge settlement..
> 
> so of course since he a ******* now he has whole fleet of ranchero decked out ford trucks/suv's.. and spends all his days training his roosters to fight..
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 09:01 AM~6764655
> *i known hny since before layitlow and before big danny had the internet
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Can't picture ken locked up in a freezer. LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6764814


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.... sitting in there with the cold cuts.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

houston lowriding?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 15 2006, 10:55 AM~6764925
> *houston lowriding?
> 
> 
> ...



how much shipped?

any rust?

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 15 2006, 10:55 AM~6764925
> *houston lowriding?[/b][/quote]
> 
> houston lowriding is dead.. get over it.. all the fake bitch sellouts.. who went out and trade in lows for cars/suv's with big o' rims.. fk'd it up for everybody.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DALLAS,TX is where it's at :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 15 2006, 09:53 AM~6764907
> *mest up.... sitting in there with the cold cuts.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone know of a good mechanic/machinist that knows how to bore blocks?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 08:49 AM~6764877
> *Can't picture ken locked up in a freezer.  LOL
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6764814
> *


ya it happened on the 1st day on the job. i stayed working there then 3 months later i got car jacked after work so i quit after that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 11:05 AM~6764990
> *ya it happened on the 1st day on the job.  i stayed working there then 3 months later i got car jacked  after work so i quit after that.
> *


civic?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 11:05 AM~6764990
> *ya it happened on the 1st day on the job.  i stayed working there then 3 months later i got car jacked after work so i quit after that.
> *


what hood?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

subway on chimney rock and braeswood yea my civic on them 56 spoke roadsters and 2 15s :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 15 2006, 10:59 AM~6764953
> *houston lowriding is dead.. get over it..  all the fake bitch sellouts.. who went out and trade in lows for cars/suv's with big o' rims..  fk'd it up for everybody.
> 
> :angry:
> *


yup


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2006, 11:06 AM~6765009
> *subway on chimney rock and braeswood yea my civic on them 56 spoke roadsters  and 2 15s  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 09:28 AM~6764492
> *i agree. isnt soccer the most popular sport in the world???
> so ellie...you going to the game in january?
> *


YES IT IS! ALWAYS HAS BEEN ... I always knew the U.S. would eventually catch on, though ...  

YOU BETTER TAKE ME WITH YOU GIRL!! ARRRIBA LOS RAYADOS!!! AAJJJUUAAA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 11:51 AM~6765231
> *YES IT IS!  ALWAYS HAS BEEN ... I always knew the U.S. would eventually catch on, though ...
> 
> YOU BETTER TAKE ME WITH YOU GIRL!!  ARRRIBA LOS RAYADOS!!!  AAJJJUUAAA!!!  :biggrin:
> *


soccers for short shorts wearing queers.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 11:51 AM~6765231
> *YES IT IS!  ALWAYS HAS BEEN ... I always knew the U.S. would eventually catch on, though ...
> 
> YOU BETTER TAKE ME WITH YOU GIRL!!  ARRRIBA LOS RAYADOS!!!  AAJJJUUAAA!!!  :biggrin:
> *





















:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 10:51 AM~6765231
> *YES IT IS!  ALWAYS HAS BEEN ... I always knew the U.S. would eventually catch on, though ...
> 
> YOU BETTER TAKE ME WITH YOU GIRL!!  ARRRIBA LOS RAYADOS!!!  AAJJJUUAAA!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

lets go girl!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 15 2006, 10:56 AM~6765255
> *soccers for short shorts wearing queers.
> *


 :angry: my son plays soccer!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

groupies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 12:13 PM~6765317
> *:angry: my son plays soccer!
> *


i call that a parental mistake.. but whatever.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 15 2006, 12:12 PM~6765309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you just don't make any damn sense most of the time ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 15 2006, 12:14 PM~6765326
> *i call that a parental mistake..  but whatever.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

damn that is not right. :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 15 2006, 11:57 AM~6765256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 15 2006, 11:14 AM~6765326
> *i call that a parental mistake..  but whatever.
> *


 :uh: what the hell do you know about anything parental???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 12:32 PM~6765498
> *:uh: what the hell do you know about anything parental???
> *


a lot ... he still lives at home with his parents .... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 11:43 AM~6765531
> *a lot ... he still lives at home with his parents ....  :0  :roflmao:
> *


ah shit... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 11:43 AM~6765531
> *a lot ... he still lives at home with his parents ....  :0  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 12:32 PM~6765498
> *:uh: what the hell do you know about anything parental???
> *


owned 1.01


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 12:43 PM~6765531
> *a lot ... he still lives at home with his parents ....  :0  :roflmao:
> *


chingaowned!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 10:43 AM~6765531
> *a lot ... he still lives at home with his parents ....  :0  :roflmao:
> *


too bad you cant say that about me anymore


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Dec 15 2006, 12:20 PM~6765362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong!! stay with grandma.. get yo facts straight.. she sick and needs someone to take care of her.. as for my parents, my moms a bar hopping skank.. and my dad is an ex-con type that talks about "la pinta" and says "orale holmes" and "chale" alot.. 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2006, 12:56 PM~6765590
> *ah shit...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 15 2006, 01:45 PM~6765820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: calling me names is not good for your health :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 03:26 PM~6766271
> *:tongue:
> :uh: calling me names is not good for your health :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 02:26 PM~6766271
> *:tongue:
> :uh: calling me names is not good for your health :nono:
> *


drive by :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 15 2006, 03:38 PM~6766315
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 03:52 PM~6766397
> *LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> *


Only I'm allowed to call you names. Right my Chichotonota!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 03:54 PM~6766406
> *Only I'm allowed to call you names.  Right my Chichotonota!!!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 15 2006, 02:56 PM~6766416
> *
> *


 :ugh: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 15 2006, 03:38 PM~6766315
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?
> *


not when hoez dont know how to act.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 15 2006, 03:59 PM~6766428
> *:ugh:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa sho.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2006, 02:54 PM~6766406
> *Only I'm allowed to call you names.  Right my Chichotonota!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh holiday spirit having azzes.. bahhumbug..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

For those that don't know, L&M Custom's Louie's Daughter was killed in a car wreck this Past Friday.

Apparently her boyfriend was driving and is in the hospital.

All ULA Members are asked to please make it out to Joe's Burger on Monday, Dec. 18th @ 7pm.

There will be a rosary at 8pm.

Belinda has all the info on it so if you have questions get hold of her.

I am sorry I don't have all the info.

If anybody from Houston wants to send condolences please put it on the ULA Thread.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

RIP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

carmelo anthony pop that boy hard.. lol.. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261216018


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

who went to that toy drive this past weekend? pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 08:50 AM~6779013
> *who went to that toy drive this past weekend?  pics?
> *


i was hung over...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 09:32 AM~6779088
> *i was hung over...
> *


 :nono: 

you want to die young? alcohol is not good for diabetes.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 09:33 AM~6779089
> *:nono:
> 
> you want to die young?  alcohol is not good for diabetes.
> *



true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 09:33 AM~6779089
> *:nono:
> 
> you want to die young?  alcohol is not good for diabetes.
> *


oh.. are you a doctor? or in some way trained in the medical field? if not.. i suggest you SHUT DA FK UP!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 09:48 AM~6779140
> *oh.. are you a doctor? or in some way trained in the medical field? if not..  i suggest you SHUT DA FK UP!!
> 
> 
> *


no pendejo but a smart person would know when to stop unless he wants to end up with a stump for a leg or w/o legs. :uh: 

Don't ask me to push your wheelchair when that day comes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my wheelchair gonna be motorized.. with an lt1 and bags..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz*

The perfect couple :happysad: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh and by the way.. i've had this discussion with my doctor before.. and result was for me to ease back into drinking and see how my body reacts and learn to manage alcohol vs. sugar/carb intake so that i dont crash(go to high) or fall out (go to low).. and i've done that and know what my limitations are.. 

gracias penche dr.phil


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 09:59 AM~6779198
> *oh and by the way..  i've had this discussion with my doctor before.. and result was for me to ease back into drinking and see how my body reacts and learn to manage alcohol vs. sugar/carb intake so that i dont crash(go to high)  or fall out (go to low)..  and i've done that and know what my limitations are..
> 
> gracias penche dr.phil
> *


No problem Grasshoppa'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 09:57 AM~6779192
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 10:00 AM~6779204
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: 

she's wife worthy :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 18 2006, 10:02 AM~6779215
> *:0  :0
> *


you don't think so? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

here are a couple of pics from the fight on friday. i also included a couple for my LIL homies. :biggrin: 

jesus soto won this fight. this was the best fight of the night.










this dude knocked his opponent the fk out! it was bad.










here he is laid out and how he looked when he got up. i felt bad for this guy. it was his first professional fight too.























































she had the best ass of them.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 08:57 AM~6779192
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty8imp, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 10:01 AM~6779209
> *:dunno:
> 
> she's wife worthy  :biggrin:
> *


cant make a ho a housewife..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 10:03 AM~6779218
> *you don't think so?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice pinochers!  I agree on that chick and the "best a$$" :cheesy: 

THANKS FOR THINKING ABOUT US ON FRIDAY NIGHT. APPRECIATE IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 10:10 AM~6779253
> *cant make a ho a housewife..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 09:10 AM~6779253
> *cant make a ho a housewife..
> *


stfu. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 18 2006, 10:09 AM~6779243
> *here are a couple of pics from the fight on friday. i also included a couple for my LIL homies.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



thanks for being so thoughtful... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

could you zoom in on the best ass please.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 10:16 AM~6779277
> *could you zoom in on the best ass please.... :biggrin:
> *


got some ole local mags from texasgold. saw some old pics of you and the lady. you were thinner.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 18 2006, 09:11 AM~6779263
> *thanks for being so thoughtful...  :biggrin:
> *


no problem. they were miller lite girls so i took that into consideration too.  :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 09:16 AM~6779277
> *could you zoom in on the best ass please.... :biggrin:
> *


you like that huh?? :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 10:17 AM~6779282
> *got some ole local mags from texasgold.  saw some old pics of you and the lady.  you were thinner.
> *



did you get any LowTimes?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 09:17 AM~6779282
> *got some ole local mags from texasgold.  saw some old pics of you and the lady.  you were thinner.
> *


yeah...we were pretty cool with silvia from lowtimes....we met her in waco when she worked for vajito magazine, that's the same time we met SPM....she came out to 2 of our anniversary dances and took pics for the magazine.....one of our cars was featured in that mag and i can't find that damn issue...it's a blue 65....

yeah i used to be skinny..... :biggrin: ...but then i started making more money and got to eat steaks!!!!haha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 18 2006, 09:18 AM~6779286
> *you like that huh??  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...you are OK in my book :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 18 2006, 10:23 AM~6779298
> *did you get any LowTimes?
> *


si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 10:33 AM~6779342
> *yeah...we were pretty cool with silvia from lowtimes....we met her in waco when she worked for vajito magazine, that's the same time we met SPM....she came out to 2 of our anniversary dances and took pics for the magazine.....one of our cars was featured in that mag and i can't find that damn issue...it's a blue 65....
> 
> yeah i used to be skinny..... :biggrin: ...but then i started making more money and got to eat steaks!!!!haha
> *


I think I got it. some mags feature some royal touch cars.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 10:40 AM~6779373
> *si
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 09:41 AM~6779376
> *I think I got it.  some mags feature some royal touch cars.
> *


i had told him that if he sold them separately that i wanted the lowtimes ones :angry: ...how much do you want for them?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 18 2006, 10:45 AM~6779391
> *
> *


Didn't care for the lowrider magazine stuff. basically got everything else for a buck each. GOOD SELLER. Nice clean car that Lonestar has at his house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HELL. i got a whole collection of lowrider magazines.. even have the anniverary issue.. that came with the copy of the original 1st lrm from 1977.. probably have a collection of about 100 or so.. and i'll throw in a few low times, orlys, and streetlow's i have.. and a few sticky p0rns.. all for $200..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 11:23 AM~6779533
> *HELL. i got a whole collection of lowrider magazines..  even have the anniverary issue.. that came with the copy of the original 1st lrm from 1977..  probably have a collection of about 100 or so.. and i'll throw in a few low times, orlys, and streetlow's i have..  and a few sticky p0rns..  all for $200..
> 
> 
> *


NAH.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all of 2002 with the anniversary collectors issue for $50?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 18 2006, 11:26 AM~6779543
> *:roflmao:
> *


$40? 



come on somebody.. i need $ for penicillan.. its all your fault hrny..this shyt better clear up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Houston TEXANS = Joke


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how abot a geniwine 11" grant chain steering wheel with some rust?? $15?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll buy these for $1.00 each.

*low times, orlys, and streetlow's*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 11:30 AM~6779571
> *I'll buy these for $1.00 each.
> 
> low times, orlys, and streetlow's
> *


$2 and you got deal


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 11:29 AM~6779563
> *Houston TEXANS = Joke
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 11:32 AM~6779582
> *$2 and you got deal
> *


HOW MANY do you have? and are the orly's the owl magazines or do you mean Orlies? You have any blvd mags?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or how about this.. 

of all mags i have (except 2002 lrm, i wont break up that year)..

buy 10 or more = $1 each
buy 5 and they = $1.50 each

wont sell any less then 5 at one time. my time is too valueable for that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 11:37 AM~6779600
> *or how about this..
> 
> of all mags i have (except 2002 lrm, i wont break up that year)..
> ...


answer your phone nga


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 11:36 AM~6779589
> *HOW MANY do you have?  and are the orly's the owl magazines or do you mean Orlies?  You have any blvd mags?
> *


i have a few "orlys lowriding", not many..

same for "street low" 

have most of the low times including 1 of the newspaper style ones




btw, how much are SNJ worth?? bet they go for high price..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 10:28 AM~6779554
> *$40?
> come on somebody.. i need $ for penicillan..  its all your fault hrny..this shyt better clear up..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 11:39 AM~6779612
> *i have a few "orlys lowriding", not many..
> 
> same for "street low"
> ...


Done deal. Low Times, Orlies, StreetLows. Let me know when to pick up. SNJ no valen verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrga. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 11:42 AM~6779629
> *Done deal.  Low Times, Orlies, StreetLows.  Let me know when to pick up.  SNJ no valen verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrga.  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 11:42 AM~6779629
> *Done deal.  Low Times, Orlies, StreetLows.  Let me know when to pick up.  SNJ no valen verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrga.    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

how many lowtimes you got?....$2 each :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 18 2006, 11:45 AM~6779638
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 11:46 AM~6779647
> *how many lowtimes you got?....$2 each :biggrin:
> *


Sorry brah, too late.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 11:46 AM~6779647
> *how many lowtimes you got?....$2 each :biggrin:
> *


no longer available.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'll do inventory later today.. but basicly have almost all lrm from 97 to 04.. few mini-trucks and truckin' (dont ask).. like a whole years worth of hot rod when prime media suckered me in to free trial..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 11:53 AM~6779679
> *i'll do inventory later today..  but basicly have almost all lrm from 97 to 04..  few mini-trucks and truckin' (dont ask)..  like a whole years worth of hot rod when prime media suckered me in to free trial..
> *


I'll take the Minitruckin' & truckin' also. Cash in hand, can meet up tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1985 Dodge Ram 50 - SOLD
Peavey Speakers - SOLD
Set of 5 spoke rims w/tires - SOLD

Thanks to the Nonwindow shoppers :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 11:54 AM~6779682
> *I'll take the Minitruckin' & truckin' also.  Cash in hand, can meet up tonight.  :cheesy:
> *


no can do 2nite.. got ass lined up.. might be able to do something tues anytime.. cause its starting to look like im going to have tues-thurs off..cause i have to use my vacation by end of next week or loose it.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Dec 17 2006, 08:47 PM~6776710
> *For those that don't know, L&M Custom's Louie's Daughter was killed in a car wreck this Past Friday.
> 
> Apparently her boyfriend was driving and is in the hospital.
> ...


I can't even begin to find the words to say how sorry I am to hear this ... Luis Morales is family to me, as I'm sure he is with so many people ... my whole hearted condolences to him and Ester and their whole family ... and my prayers are with Tony and his family, as well


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 11:59 AM~6779701
> *no can do 2nite..  got ass lined up..  might be able to do something tues anytime.. cause its starting to look like im going to have tues-thurs off..cause i have to use my vacation by end of next week or loose it.
> *


Orale tomorrow is fine.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up htown.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone know a good chrome plater? I want to get some parts plated for the 98 Cartier that I just bought last week.

Juan KT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL* presents...
*NEW YEARS KICK OFF PICNIC 07*
MacGregor Park, Houston,TX
Sunday 1-07-07
11am-??
B.Y.O.G.
more info..call Goofy 832 275 4306
*
all clubs,solo riders are welcomed....*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 18 2006, 10:18 AM~6779791
> *Anyone know a good chrome plater? I want to get some parts plated for the 98 Cartier that I just bought last week.
> 
> Juan KT
> *


  holla


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 18 2006, 10:19 AM~6779797
> *    holla
> *


Whats up Goofy? Irvington was full of LowLows last night .Krazytoyz was out there with 10 cars .I took the Cartier on 14s.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 18 2006, 10:24 AM~6779815
> *Whats up Goofy? Irvington was full of LowLows last night .Krazytoyz was out there with  10 cars .I took the Cartier on 14s.
> *


thanx for the invite....  ...j/k..im still sick.... :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 18 2006, 11:18 AM~6779791
> *Anyone know a good chrome plater? I want to get some parts plated for the 98 Cartier that I just bought last week.
> 
> Juan KT
> *



ballers can do that!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 10:47 AM~6779654
> *Sorry brah, too late.
> *


MAMON!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

these kustom little trikes make great christmas presents for young ones...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 12:04 PM~6780024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD JOB....YOU ARE GETTING BETTER COUNT CHOCULA!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 01:02 PM~6780002
> *these kustom little trikes make great christmas presents for young ones...
> 
> 
> ...


You only do patterns or do you also paint cars in just one color? You do the sanding, clear, wet sanding, candies, pearls, metallic, etc... or just mainly patterns?? any orange peel?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 01:02 PM~6780002
> *these kustom little trikes make great christmas presents for young ones...
> 
> 
> ...


$ delivered? color options? discount for two?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah fool.. i asked you a question..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

To Repost...use this address and paste it into the IMG window

http://houstonlowridercouncil.com/imgs/010707picnicflyer.jpg


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 10:29 AM~6779563
> *Houston TEXANS = Joke
> *


fk yes. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 18 2006, 01:51 PM~6780292
> *fk yes.  :angry:
> *


They need to get a real quarterback


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that flyer say "bring your own grill"?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 02:10 PM~6780365
> *that flyer say "bring your own grill"?
> 
> 
> ...


them emo's need a haircut


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 02:07 PM~6780354
> *They need to get a real quarterback
> *


they just need a "brotha" to play quarterback.. maybe atlanta mad at Vic enough to trade em.. hmmm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Dec 18 2006, 11:18 AM~6780090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not for sale..
yes devilered.... any color options.. small discount


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 02:11 PM~6780372
> *they just need a "brotha" to play quarterback.. maybe atlanta mad at Vic enough to trade em..  hmmm
> *


AGREE. FK THAT CURRENT CRACKA.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 02:11 PM~6780373
> *
> yes devilered.... any color options.. small discount
> *


how much notice you need?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 02:11 PM~6780373
> ****** said chocula
> i do everything..
> *


You can do candy painjobs? post some up. On cars though, not bikes.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 01:07 PM~6780354
> *They need to get a real quarterback
> *


DALLAS is where it's at!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 01:14 PM~6780385
> *You can do candy painjobs?  post some up.  On cars though, not bikes.
> *


 paint any houses? post pics of candy coated houses please....would also like to see flaked out garage doors? how much shipped?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 02:24 PM~6780425
> *DALLAS is where it's at!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


In many ways other than freeways


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 02:26 PM~6780434
> *paint any houses? post pics of candy coated houses please....would also like to see flaked out garage doors? how much shipped?
> *


You going to pi$$ him off. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 01:28 PM~6780447
> *You going to pi$$ him off.  :angry:
> *


nah....he's a COOL ARROW!!!! :thumbsup: ...he knows he can tag up my garage with his old **** avatar whenever he wants....but i want flakes and patterns on my garage door.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Dec 18 2006, 12:13 PM~6780383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


acutally i do paint houses.. use to work doing that..
no pics of candy houses..
flaked garage doors.. humm that is possible...
no ship.. meet you half way


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 02:40 PM~6780479
> *yeah i  do.. only ones where the elco and boilers.. but i got something comming in the next few weeks.. candy pink cutlass.. ill keep ya posted
> *


ok, i'll let you know if angel vargas doesn't have time to do a candy for me in Feb. You take it down to the metal and smooth the body out or just say fk it and leave it all wavy/dings?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 12:42 PM~6780486
> *ok, i'll let you know if angel vargas doesn't have time to do a candy for me in Feb.  You take it down to the metal and smooth the body out or just say fk it and leave it all wavy/dings?
> *


i dont like fucking with body work.. ill tell you thats now.. ill do minor shit.. but ill rather you have it done alredy and ready for paint..

but no.. i do ,do bodywork.. im not going to leave it all shitty looking..but its something i dont like to do.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 02:50 PM~6780507
> *i dont like fucking with body work.. ill tell you thats now.. ill do minor shit.. but ill rather you have it done alredy and ready for paint..
> 
> but no.. i do ,do bodywork.. im not going to leave it all shitty looking..but its something i dont like to do.. :uh:
> *


Nombre ya valio verga! Thanks for your time. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 12:51 PM~6780511
> *Nombre ya valio verga!  Thanks for your time.  :angry:
> *


i have no ideal what u just said..
but fuck u too...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Getting some murals done when my neighbor comes in Dec. 26th. He said that if someone needs one done since he'll be in on limited time, to let me know. SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY! He's doing my Mazda b2200 & a snugtop also. Only one other person in need of murals due to time.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 01:51 PM~6780511
> *Nombre ya valio verga!  Thanks for your time.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 02:53 PM~6780519
> *i have no ideal what u just said..
> but fuck u too...
> *


:cheesy: but serious, do you at least use a paint booth or do you do it paisa style with dust in the paint? might need a flipcar painted if it's paisa style.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 01:53 PM~6780519
> *i have no ideal what u just said..
> but fuck u too...
> *


ya valio verga.... means....your skill level just made me realize i was asking the wrong person and should have just tried to do the shit myself.com :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 02:57 PM~6780537
> *ya valio verga.... means....your skill level just made me realize i was asking the wrong person and should have just tried to do the shit myself.com :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 02:57 PM~6780537
> *ya valio verga.... means....your skill level just made me realize i was asking the wrong person and should have just tried to do the shit myself.com :biggrin:
> *


http://www.tellitlikeitis.com/forums/


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 01:55 PM~6780526
> *:cheesy:  but serious, do you at least use a paint booth or do you do it paisa style with dust in the paint?  might need a flipcar painted if it's paisa style.
> *


honestly homie....you can still get dirt in the paint in a paintbooth...seen it many times...and i've seen some bad ass paint jobs painted in a garage or even outside.....i guess just the skill level of the painter is what matters....

but he better have a booth if he's gonna paint my shit....hahahaha....just kiddin negrachi....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 03:00 PM~6780548
> *honestly homie....you can still get dirt in the paint in a paintbooth...seen it many times...and i've seen some bad ass paint jobs painted in a garage or even outside.....i guess just the skill level of the painter is what matters....
> 
> but he better have a booth if he's gonna paint my shit....hahahaha....just kiddin negrachi....
> *


i already know that, but i'm talking about the paint job where you get chingos of insects & hair + dust all over it. Can't even cut a fart while spraying due to backfiring up a dust storm. brb going to drop some sic713's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic's gonna paint my car at the car wash.. we just gonna duct tape some plastic at each end..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 01:07 PM~6780354
> *They need to get a real quarterback
> *


no shit. i was so glad when vince young clowned the texans last week.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 01:24 PM~6780425
> *DALLAS is where it's at!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 02:00 PM~6780548
> *honestly homie....you can still get dirt in the paint in a paintbooth...seen it many times...and i've seen some bad ass paint jobs painted in a garage or even outside.....i guess just the skill level of the painter is what matters....
> 
> but he better have a booth if he's gonna paint my shit....hahahaha....just kiddin negrachi....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 18 2006, 03:20 PM~6780647
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


italiano for moflito


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

is that like an enchirito?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 18 2006, 12:55 PM~6780526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta...i guess i can use your lungs as my air source..  
naw we can do it at my dads place.. already got permission from da owner


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 01:05 PM~6780575
> *i already know that, but i'm talking about the paint job where you get chingos of insects & hair + dust all over it.  Can't even cut a fart while spraying due to backfiring up a dust storm.  brb going to drop some sic713's
> *


i have no hair.. so thats out the question...
no insects.. 
and its ok to fart.. the heat will help the paint dry


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know yall wanna buy your kids one...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 04:05 PM~6780867
> *i know yall wanna buy your kids one...
> 
> 
> ...


fool, you still aint given a price.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 02:16 PM~6780902
> *fool, you still aint given a price.
> *


this one is already sold.. but i can make more..
it cost him 400..
that included shipping.. the bike.. the mods.. and paint..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 04:29 PM~6780959
> *this one is already sold.. but i can make more..
> it cost him 400..
> that included shipping.. the bike.. the mods.. and paint..
> *


damn! ballers!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 03:05 PM~6780867
> *i know yall wanna buy your kids one...
> 
> 
> ...


good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 15 2006, 10:30 PM~6768539
> *fa sho.
> *



u gonna have to change your handle too


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 06:38 AM~6778980
> *carmelo anthony pop that boy hard..  lol..
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261216018
> *



the NBA has gotten too ghetto


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2006, 10:36 AM~6779886
> *ballers can do that!!!
> *



I had to take out a 2nd mortgage. J/k :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 18 2006, 04:29 PM~6780959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like it though..skurrs the rich white folks that all seat courtside.. usually cracks me up when a sweaty blk dude falls all over a snowflake sitting courtside.. but its funnier watching em go running cause carmelo done went off!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 18 2006, 05:11 PM~6781162
> *I had to take out a 2nd mortgage. J/k  :biggrin:
> *


'64 impala vert, se vende


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 18 2006, 02:15 PM~6780623
> *no shit. i was so glad when vince young clowned the texans last week.
> *


that was the texas's biggest mistake...i thought for sure they would get vince young......dumbasses.... :angry: 



> i dont have a booth. but i can rent one.. or i can use my dads extra garage.. the dust isnt as bad as u would think.. but thats why u buff it afterwards to get rid of the dust particles
> 
> oh.. i see
> thats true.. you are right my old fart one...
> im painting your shit.. humm candy doo doo green


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody in nside near fulton/hogan area, down to do some durtywerk for me?? pm a *****..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 03:20 PM~6781212
> *'64 impala vert, se vende
> *



Where ??  :0 SS ??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 18 2006, 05:32 PM~6781290
> *Where ??    :0 SS ??
> *


fk an SS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$159.00


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 18 2006, 05:32 PM~6781290
> *Where ??    :0 SS ??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

DUB CITY!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJ Shortdog, have dinner ready, I'll be there around 8pm. :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*SPREAD THE LOVE THIS CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 04:12 PM~6781438
> *DJ Shortdog, have dinner ready, I'll be there around 8pm.  :scrutinize:
> *


Si como no............ :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 18 2006, 06:23 PM~6781498
> *Si como no............ :uh:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

i want to thank everyone who supported the annual jugetes para el barrio car show at the George R. Brown this weekend in behalf of LATIN FANTASY C.C. special thanks to the H.L.C, and all car clubs and individuals who always show support for this event it could of been much better if everyone would realize what the proceeds go to and thats the kids

and bigg thanks to U.C.E. car club for coming out all the way from lubbock to support a good cause ...thats what its all about....... 

i also want to give props to shorty and sheila for the special recognition they received today at the houston city leaders luncheon for their continued comitment to the jugetes para el barrio and it was great to see the positive response from city officials and other guests towards the lowriders on exibit

and thanx to the u.l.a for always supporting this event and showing what support and dedication to the community and the under previledged is all about :biggrin: 

so be listening for horns and look out for the caravan of lowriders on christmas morning delivering toys to all the under previledged kids...because u never know they could be coming through your neighborhood...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 08:48 AM~6779401
> *Didn't care for the lowrider magazine stuff.  basically got everything else for a buck each.  GOOD SELLER.  Nice clean car that Lonestar has at his house.
> *


its my new bucket gonna paint it lift it and put the Ds on it. should bring it home to my new place soon :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2006, 07:12 PM~6781699
> *its my new bucket gonna paint it lift it and put the Ds on it. should bring it home to my new place soon  :biggrin:
> *



no offense dogg, I'm happy for you and all....but i'm sick of your house.............




:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 18 2006, 03:53 PM~6781358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no custom paint tho


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 18 2006, 04:54 PM~6781080
> *u gonna have to change your handle too
> *



rivistyle?

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuckyogrill c.c.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2006, 11:08 PM~6782983
> *fuckyogrill c.c.
> *



u wanna join foo?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what i gotta do to join


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2006, 11:11 PM~6783003
> *who i gotta do to join
> *



talk to dave.......




nah, well...i guess your already a member cus you hired "2 Fat Guys in an Attic A/C, Co." to fix you up :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 18 2006, 09:14 PM~6783011
> *talk to dave.......
> nah, well...i guess your already a member cus you hired "2 Fat Guys in an Attic A/C, Co."  to fix you up :cheesy:
> *


subcontracted by fat ****** united


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2006, 07:12 PM~6781699
> *its my new bucket gonna paint it lift it and put the Ds on it. should bring it home to my new place soon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 10:26 PM~6782791
> *no custom paint tho
> *


got no bondo though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 10:26 PM~6782791
> *no custom paint tho
> *


keepin it OG


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2006, 07:12 PM~6781699
> *its my new bucket gonna paint it lift it and put the Ds on it. should bring it home to my new place soon  :biggrin:
> *


bullshit, you gonna put some chinaz.. and i got set of bullet k/o's to sell to you, for em..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 19 2006, 08:43 AM~6784445
> *bullshit, you gonna put some chinaz..  and i got set of bullet k/o's to sell to you, for em..
> *


What time tonight? I leave the office at 6pm and can roll by the hood around 6:30 to pick up those mags.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Watch your backs.... 
:scrutinize: 
:0 

*
Rapist Preys on Men in Houston Area*
http://www.breitbart.com/news/2006/12/18/D8M3GR280.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 19 2006, 08:57 AM~6784467
> *Watch your backs....
> :scrutinize:
> :0
> ...


I got to warn Death Dealer and REC, heard that vato was buttsecksin' in Baytown. Was diggin' into young crackers turd silo's though but he might have the urge for some Messican rump.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Victims have described the attacker as a clean-shaven black man, 18 to 21 years old, 5-foot-6 to 6 feet tall, with a shaved head.* 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that surely narrows it down. :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I heard on the news that they don't think many victims will come forward due to getting assrammed and embarassment from coming forward. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

(not in exact words, but you get the point or at least they did)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Really mest up  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=306081


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 19 2006, 07:57 AM~6784467
> *Watch your backs....
> :scrutinize:
> :0
> ...


craziness!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THESE HOES AIN'T RIGHT!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

they never are....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.aybuey.com/forums/


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Dec 18 2006, 06:13 PM~6781445
> *SPREAD THE LOVE THIS CHRISTMAS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 18 2006, 11:51 AM~6780290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 19 2006, 10:54 AM~6784867
> *
> *


  


Juan aka Krazytoyz....

64 Impala vert or....











:dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2006, 06:21 AM~6784406
> *got no bondo though
> *


i dont use bondo.. its called body filler


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

for sale across the street from Willowbrook mall. 1947


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2006, 08:56 AM~6784463
> *What time tonight?  I leave the office at 6pm and can roll by the hood around 6:30 to pick up those mags.
> *


whenever.. no plans today.. sorry i didnt answer phone.. i was phone sexin wif hrny.. she a freak..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 19 2006, 01:44 PM~6785680
> *whenever..  no plans today.. sorry i didnt answer phone.. i was phone sexin wif hrny..  she a freak..*


I remember the days talking to her :tears:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2006, 08:58 AM~6784891
> *
> Juan aka Krazytoyz....
> 
> ...



Impala vert  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 19 2006, 02:07 PM~6785767
> *Impala vert    :biggrin:
> *


too bad i'm looking for one also.  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin..

did inventory..

10 orlies lowriding
9 street customs
2 vajitos
5 lowtimes + 1 newspaper style
1 mini-trucking
1 streettrucks
2 truckin'
1 sport truck

so come with $ puto! 

still available..

2000 lrm calander (2 of em, one still in plastic unopened)
lrm "best of classics" volume V 
1998 lrm calander
1999 lrm calander
(above will be $5 each)

years worth of HOTROD
1 streetrodder
and chingos de LRM's most between 97-2004


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll take this:

latin..

did inventory..

*10 orlies lowriding
9 street customs
2 vajitos
5 lowtimes + 1 newspaper style
1 mini-trucking
1 streettrucks
2 truckin'*

so come with $ puto!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2006, 02:52 PM~6785997
> *I'll take this:
> 
> latin..
> ...


$31 cash only..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 19 2006, 03:09 PM~6786080
> *$31 cash only..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if anybodys looking.. 02 lincoln for $2800 in my hood.. says low mileage.. but i didnt get off to look myself..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This cat needs one of those sic713 bike to roll with the doors open mayne!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 19 2006, 12:14 PM~6785550
> *for sale across the street from Willowbrook mall. 1947
> 
> 
> ...


is that in the best buy parking lot?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 19 2006, 12:44 PM~6785680
> *whenever..  no plans today.. sorry i didnt answer phone.. i was phone sexin wif hrny..  she a freak..
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 19 2006, 01:31 PM~6786205
> *if anybodys looking..  02 lincoln for $2800 in my hood..  says low mileage.. but i didnt get off to look myself..
> 
> 
> ...


02 for 2800....something is probably wrong with it, flood car or something, thats way under priced....unless it has over 300k miles...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 19 2006, 04:22 PM~6786454
> *is that in the best buy parking lot?
> *


si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2006, 06:06 PM~6787017
> *02 for 2800....something is probably wrong with it, flood car or something, thats way under priced....unless it has over 300k miles...
> *


KIND OF RESPONSE I'D EXPECT FROM SOMEONE WHO PAID MORE THEN THAT FOR ONE, AND DROVE HALFWAY ACROSS COUNTRY FOR IT.. 

LOL


----------



## UNION C.C. (Apr 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*red indicates SOLD!

did inventory..

10 orlies lowriding
9 street customs
2 vajitos
5 lowtimes + 1 newspaper style
1 mini-trucking
1 streettrucks
2 truckin'
1 sport truck
2002 lrm anniversary issues, including original 1977 reproduction of 1st lrm
2000 lrm calander (2 of em, one still in plastic unopened)
lrm "best of classics" volume V 
1998 lrm calander
1999 lrm calander
(above will be $5 each)

years worth of HOTROD
1 streetrodder
and chingos de LRM's most between 97-2004 (2002 not available)


and latin, sorry dog attacked you... warned you she a killa..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

conversation went like..

latin: they're big, didnt realize they that big.
me: thanks


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Look at this masterpiece...a true work of art......

Born on Date: 12.1.06
Location: 59 at Crosstimbers
Weather: VERY cold

I challenge anyone to come with something finer............. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 19 2006, 05:29 PM~6787398
> *KIND OF RESPONSE I'D EXPECT FROM SOMEONE WHO PAID MORE THEN THAT FOR ONE, AND DROVE HALFWAY ACROSS COUNTRY FOR IT..
> 
> LOL
> *


go ahead and buy it then, look online and see what 02's are going for, with "low miles".....i didnt drive half way across the country for it, i drove about 45 mins....you on the other hand DID drive halfway across the country for it.....thats what we'll call it...IT....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2006, 09:31 PM~6788272
> *go ahead and buy it then, look online and see what 02's are going for, with "low miles".....i didnt drive half way across the country for it, i drove about 45 mins....you on the other hand DID drive halfway across the country for it.....thats what we'll call it...IT....
> *


 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any pics of juans new car and lonestar


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 19 2006, 10:47 PM~6789259
> *any pics of juans new car and lonestar
> *


mine aint nothin special just a stock white 98 exec. series. might go kandy red on it with spindle swap to fit 13s and 2 pump


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2006, 10:31 PM~6788272
> *go ahead and buy it then, look online and see what 02's are going for, with "low miles".....i didnt drive half way across the country for it, i drove about 45 mins....you on the other hand DID drive halfway across the country for it.....thats what we'll call it...IT....
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 08:40 AM~6790261
> *:0
> *



agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 19 2006, 08:59 PM~6787819
> *conversation went like..
> 
> latin: they're big, didnt realize they that big.
> ...


you forgot to add that we were referring to the rims on your <s>impala</s> *caprice*. not your lil pito


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 09:37 AM~6790398
> *you forgot to add that we were referring to the rims on your impala.  not your lil pito
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 07:45 AM~6790430
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lincs are dime-a-dozen..


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

merry christmas tx's...and you too dj...ole buster! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 20 2006, 10:32 AM~6790572
> *merry christmas tx's...and you too dj...ole buster! :biggrin:
> *


fk you, you o' fake azz *****, holiday spiriting having queer..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 20 2006, 10:32 AM~6790572
> *merry christmas tx's...and you too dj...ole buster! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Likewise Hollywood!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

Another macalac?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=42211


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 10:58 AM~6790662
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 08:58 AM~6790662
> *
> *


wait til you see my "luxury low". im gonna smack bumper all up and down your street so get ready


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 10:58 AM~6790661
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Another macalac?
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:00 AM~6790670
> *wait til you see my "luxury low". im gonna smack bumper all up and down your street so get ready
> *


 hno: :uh: I'll believe that when I see it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 09:20 AM~6790765
> *hno:  :uh: I'll believe that when I see it
> *


will also demonstrate to you what a kandy paint job looks like


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 19 2006, 10:47 PM~6789259
> *any pics of juans new car and lonestar
> *


I will try to get pics this weekend ,by the time I get home at 6 it is too dark to take pics.

Juan KT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 08:31 AM~6790564
> *lincs are dime-a-dozen..
> *


Not a Cartier!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 11:20 AM~6790765
> *hno:  :uh: I'll believe that when I see it
> *


ummm.. bet you he has linc finished by next week, and that it dont catch fire on the way.. like someone else who had a lil incident..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:23 AM~6790781
> *will also demonstrate to you what a kandy paint job looks like
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks Kenneth ... I needed a good laugh ... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

here we go. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 11:29 AM~6790813
> *ummm.. bet you he has linc finished by next week,  and that it dont catch fire on the way..   like someone else who had a lil incident..
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, if I had my car painted at Maaco or in someone's garage ... I could turn out a shitty paint job in a week, too ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you know what im sayin.all that funny shit along the side of your wackalac that shit aint player. im gonna show u whats up boong bing blind you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 10:32 AM~6790835
> *here we go.  lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I need to chrome plate some parts for the Cartier ,like the A-arms and the rear-end ,trailing arms.Does anyone know a good plater.

Juan KT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I need to chrome plate some parts for the Cartier ,like the A-arms and the rear-end ,trailing arms.Does anyone know a good plater?

Juan KT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I need to chrome plate some parts for the Cartier ,like the A-arms and the rear-end ,trailing arms.Does anyone know a good plater?

Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

about time this topic gets some action. need some popcorn hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 11:33 AM~6790838
> *yeah, if I had my car painted at Maaco or in someone's garage ... I could turn out a shitty paint job in a week, too ...
> *


fk a candyman paint job.. every car show has at least 3 or 4 of them.. just look for the bubbles..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 11:35 AM~6790867
> *fk a candyman paint job..  every car show has at least 3 or 4 of them..    just look for the bubbles..
> *


sort of like saying sic713s look the same?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did i forget to mention its gonna be on Ds. not some chinese wire wheels you know what im sayin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Dec 20 2006, 11:34 AM~6790848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:33 AM~6790840
> *you know what im sayin.all that funny shit along the side of your wackalac that shit aint player. im gonna show u whats up boong bing blind you
> *


it's gonna take a lot more than a case of spray paint and a homeboy hook up ...  ain't no other paint job on the streets of Houston that's on my level :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 11:35 AM~6790867
> *fk a candyman paint job..  every car show has at least 3 or 4 of them..    just look for the bubbles..
> *


is your car even painted? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 11:33 AM~6790842
> *:roflmao:
> *


stfu bitch.. :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 20 2006, 10:40 AM~6790932
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 11:39 AM~6790924
> *it's gonna take a lot more than a case of spray paint and a homeboy hook up ...    ain't no other paint job on the streets of Houston that's on my level  :0
> *


I'd have to disagree. Seen some good work.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:38 AM~6790915
> *did i forget to mention its gonna be on Ds. not some chinese wire wheels you know what im sayin
> *


well your on Ds, so that makes sense ... Ds muddafukkkinnnuutttttsssssssss!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 11:40 AM~6790931
> *is your car even painted? :dunno:
> *


if you would have showed up at more then 1 car show this year.. you might have seen it in person..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 09:39 AM~6790924
> *it's gonna take a lot more than a case of spray paint and a homeboy hook up ...    ain't no other paint job on the streets of Houston that's on my level  :0
> *


do i need to chrome the whole undercarraige again just in the time to show you out at the houston show?????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 10:41 AM~6790933
> *stfu bitch..  :twak:
> *


watch who the fk you call bitch for real. i dont know what the fk is your problem. you act like you know me to be playin with me like that. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Baby is sent through X-ray machine at LAX* 

A woman places her month-old grandson in a bin for carry-on items. Doctors later determine he did not get a dangerous dose of radiation.

http://www.latimes.com/news/la-me-baby20de...0,4869996.story


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 11:42 AM~6790947
> *watch who the fk you call bitch for real. i dont know what the fk is your problem. you act like you know me to be playin with me like that.  :uh:
> *


hush bitch..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 11:41 AM~6790937
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 20 2006, 10:42 AM~6790948
> *
> 
> Baby is sent through X-ray machine at LAX
> ...


craziness.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 11:41 AM~6790941
> *if you would have showed up at more then 1 car show this year.. you might have seen it in person..
> *


if you would be cruisin in the streets ... you would have seen my lac in person, too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 20 2006, 09:42 AM~6790948
> *
> 
> Baby is sent through X-ray machine at LAX
> ...


u get more dose from standing in the sun for a couple hours at the beach than with that thing. people are ignorant


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:42 AM~6790946
> *do i need to chrome the whole undercarraige again just in the time to show you out at the houston show?????
> *


whatever toots your horn!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 10:43 AM~6790954
> *hush bitch..
> *


youre the bitch. fkin attention whore.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 11:42 AM~6790947
> *watch who the fk you call bitch for real. i dont know what the fk is your problem. you act like you know me to be playin with me like that.  :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many years until u hit the switch. 2009


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:46 AM~6790980
> *how many years until u hit the switch. 2009
> *


before you hit your next switch ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

have u ever hit a switch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 11:45 AM~6790966
> *if you would be cruisin in the streets ... you would have seen my lac in person, too
> *


oh, but i have been on the streets too.. from magnolia park, to ptown, to alvin to 1960.. from strip club to da taqueria.. i'm all about rolling my shyt on the streets.. as for shows/events.. i took 68 to orange show, lrm show, true eminence show.. true eminence car wash, desert dreams car wash,even my tia's funeral.. and thats REAL TALK.. 

so dont even front like you queen of the streets or something bitch.. you with your o' hand-me-down lac..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 11:42 AM~6790947
> *watch who the fk you call bitch for real. i dont know what the fk is your problem. you act like you know me to be playin with me like that.  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i might fuck around and suicide my trunk. and leave it empty


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 11:41 AM~6790938
> *I'd have to disagree.  Seen some good work.
> *


  ... I'm just saying ... custom candy paint, patterns, etc. ... on the streets every weekend ... I don't see it ... maybe I'm just not going to the right spots? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 09:51 AM~6791011
> * ... I'm just saying ... custom candy paint, patterns, etc.  ... on the streets every weekend ... I don't see it ... maybe I'm just not going to the right spots? :dunno:
> *


shit has been around way tighter than yours. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 11:51 AM~6791011
> * ... I'm just saying ... custom candy paint, patterns, etc.  ... on the streets every weekend ... I don't see it ... maybe I'm just not going to the right spots? :dunno:
> *


hwy 288 in traffic, aint exactly a "spot"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:48 AM~6790994
> *have u ever hit a switch
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 11:50 AM~6791001
> *oh, but i have been on the streets too..  from magnolia park, to ptown, to alvin to 1960..  from strip club to da taqueria..  i'm all about rolling my shyt on the streets..  as for shows/events.. i took 68 to orange show, lrm show, true eminence show..      true eminence car wash, desert dreams car wash,even my tia's funeral.. and thats REAL TALK..
> 
> so dont even front like you queen of the streets or something bitch..    you with your o' hand-me-down lac..
> *


Look, I know you don't have any respect for women cause your mom is a hoe ... but you need to correct yourself and have some respect before you get yourself into some real trouble.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gone ahead and open up that hood all the way show off that stock caddy motor


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 20 2006, 11:52 AM~6791016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't know where I be at ... so fuck off ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 20 2006, 11:55 AM~6791047
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 20 2006, 11:50 AM~6791007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather leave it empty and stock than do it half ass and show it ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DAMN ATLEAST PAINT THE WHEEL WEELS GET RID OF THAT DIRTY LOOK. MOST PAINTERS TAKE CARE OF THAT, MOST


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 11:53 AM~6791027
> *Look, I know you don't have any respect for women  cause your mom is a hoe ... but you need to correct yourself and have some respect before you get yourself into some real trouble.
> *


thats where you wrong.. i dont have respect for anybody..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

queque


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:57 AM~6791057
> *DAMN ATLEAST PAINT THE WHEEL WEELS GET RID OF THAT DIRTY LOOK. MOST PAINTERS TAKE CARE OF THAT, MOST
> *


why don't you tell me where you got that case of rustoleum to take care of yours ... I'd ask you to help, but I wouldn't want to paint bugs on the car like you did :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 11:57 AM~6791058
> *thats where you wrong.. i dont have respect for anybody..
> *


then kill yourself and do us all a favor ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 11:58 AM~6791063
> *why don't you tell me where you got that case of rustoleum to take care of yours ... I'd ask you to help, but I wouldn't want to paint bugs on the car like you did  :uh:
> *



CANDY COATED SKEETERS.... :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 20 2006, 11:57 AM~6791060
> *queque
> *


sup *****.. come over sat nite.. help me wrap gifts..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 09:58 AM~6791063
> *why don't you tell me where you got that case of rustoleum to take care of yours ... I'd ask you to help, but I wouldn't want to paint bugs on the car like you did  :uh:
> *


WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT RUSTOLEUM I SOLD THAT BITCH AND COULD HAVE BOUGHT YOUR CAR LIKE 9 TIMES


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:58 AM~6791074
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT RUSTOLEUM I SOLD THAT BITCH AND COULD HAVE BOUGHT YOUR CAR LIKE 9 TIMES
> *


 :roflmao: sure Kenneth ... whatever makes you feel better about yourself .. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 11:58 AM~6791071
> *then kill yourself and do us all a favor ...
> *


naw.. tried that once.. then i realized.. nothing wrong with me.. its everybody else that are fk'n losers.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 09:59 AM~6791081
> *:roflmao: sure Kenneth ... whatever makes you feel better about yourself .. :roflmao:
> *


HAS THAT GOLD ON THOSE FAYTONS FADED YET LOLOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 12:01 PM~6791094
> *HAS THAT GOLD ON THOSE FAYTONS FADED YET LOLOL
> *


they lacked shine in pics i saw..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Popcorn!! Get your hot buttered coated popcorrn!!! palomitasss!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 12:02 PM~6791099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u aint got nachos bitch?? what kind of esablishment you running here.. if you dont have nachos..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 12:01 PM~6791094
> *HAS THAT GOLD ON THOSE FAYTONS FADED YET LOLOL
> *


if I wanted Daytons ... I would have bought Daytons ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 12:03 PM~6791110
> *if I wanted Daytons ... I would have bought Daytons ...
> *


hmm.. guess you didnt want chips for your knock offs either.. thought the open hole looked gangsta!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 12:04 PM~6791115
> *hmm.. guess you didnt want chips for your knock offs either..  thought the open hole looked gangsta!!
> *


that was for you to stick your little dick in ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 12:05 PM~6791118
> *that was for you to stick your little dick in ...
> *


wtf you so mad about? your azz got no sense of humor.. geez


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dang el lil pito came up again. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. i call time out.. gonna go grab some lunch.. gives dena time to catch her breath.. know she huffin and puffin, and agged.. lol

 

resume this in an hour..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 12:03 PM~6791106
> *u aint got nachos bitch??  what kind of esablishment you running here.. if you dont have nachos..
> *


nga hold up, you have to wait for ellie pedalling his ass towards this block. he's about two blocks down with the nacho cart. :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 10:07 AM~6791131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dang el lil pito came up again.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 12:09 PM~6791140
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fk u too.. you o' home owning azz..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 12:09 PM~6791139
> *nga hold up, you have to wait for ellie pedalling his ass towards this block.  he's about two blocks down with the nacho cart.  :twak:
> *












:biggrin: 

RING RING... (thats my bike bell) 

Nachos, aguas, paletas....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 09:05 AM~6791118
> *that was for you to stick your little dick in ...
> *


go get 'em baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 10:10 AM~6791148
> *fk u too.. you o' home owning azz..
> *


LIL PEPITO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 20 2006, 12:12 PM~6791160
> *:biggrin:
> 
> RING RING... (thats my bike bell)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 12:16 PM~6791189
> *:biggrin:
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6791160

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ill take a bag of popcorn and un agua de melon.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 20 2006, 12:18 PM~6791202
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6791160
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm going to miss seeing that when i move to the whitefolks hood. :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 08:42 AM~6790608
> *fk you, you o' fake azz *****, holiday spiriting having queer..
> *


and fuc you ole fake azz rider solo ****.....i bet i'm mo ***** than you...now what?.....have a very merry christmas punk! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 20 2006, 12:31 PM~6791290
> *and fuc you ole fake azz rider solo ****.....i bet i'm mo ***** than you...now what?.....have a very merry christmas punk! :biggrin:
> *



japan called.. they wanna know how long before feds take your car too.. said they ready to put bid in..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

pimping ant a crime homeboy.....unless the john snitches....ole 20' on a chevy foo....got sum 13 for sell...naw i'll give um to ya..o' buster :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 20 2006, 12:40 PM~6791347
> *pimping ant a crime homeboy.....unless the john snitches....ole 20' on a chevy foo....got sum 13 for sell...naw i'll give um to ya..o' buster :biggrin:
> *


if you pimpin' you must be the kmart of pimps.. cause i seen your bitches on da tv.. o' cutting you off and speaking for yo azz.. like you they ho.. 

and i aint even understand 2nd half of what you said.. you o' hooked on ebonics 3rd edition reading azz..


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

PLAYER HATER :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 20 2006, 12:47 PM~6791389
> *PLAYER HATER :uh:
> *


player faker


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 20 2006, 08:58 AM~6791063
> *why don't you tell me where you got that case of rustoleum to take care of yours ... I'd ask you to help, but I wouldn't want to paint bugs on the car like you did  :uh:
> *


BUT DID YOU GET BENT OVER


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 09:50 AM~6791001
> *oh, but i have been on the streets too..  from magnolia park, to ptown, to alvin to 1960..  from strip club to da taqueria..  i'm all about rolling my shyt on the streets..  as for shows/events.. i took 68 to orange show, lrm show, true eminence show..      true eminence car wash, desert dreams car wash,even my tia's funeral.. and thats REAL TALK..
> 
> so dont even front like you queen of the streets or something bitch..    you with your o' hand-me-down lac..
> *










IN THAT BUCKET....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 10:49 AM~6791398
> *player faker
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 09:49 AM~6791398
> *player faker
> *


bucket roller!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 20 2006, 01:21 PM~6791560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that aint the bitch that was with you on fast inc.. one i saw weighted twice as much, half as tall.. and look like a man.. 

:uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 11:42 AM~6791685
> *that aint the bitch that was with you on fast inc..  one i saw weighted twice as much, half as tall.. and look like a man..
> 
> :uh:
> *


bla bla....stop talking out the side of yo.neck....that ant no low rider in you pic.........sorry air bag .rider........what you saying? .looks like she could beat yo azz up.....yep!..o' punkey brewster foo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Dec 20 2006, 02:00 PM~6791790
> *bla bla....stop talking out the side of yo.neck....that ant no low rider in you pic.........sorry air bag .rider........what you saying? .looks like she could beat yo azz up.....yep!..o' punkey brewster foo
> *


damn wally, i was expecting a better comeback then that from you. guess you running low on material. better luck next time you fk'n house *****.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FARTS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 20 2006, 02:19 PM~6791875
> *FARTS
> *


ferrari kit sporting muther fker


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 01:21 PM~6791885
> *ferrari kit sporting muther fker
> *


WTF DOES THAT MEAN? FORGIVE ME. I DONT SPEAK RETARD. :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 12:18 PM~6791869
> *damn wally, i was expecting a better comeback then that from you.    guess you running low on material.    better luck next time you fk'n house *****.
> *


oh my...your so funny....where do you get your STUFF?......LMAO.....i'm .taking this as a tap out on your part...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually i got to go.. leaving work early.. gonna go stop by body shop.. then creep over to hrnys and ram it in her azz for lil whille.. then stop by taqueria and go home.. ya'll fkers have a nice day..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 20 2006, 09:38 AM~6790913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i can change that...

wait.. i know i can


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 01:29 PM~6791941
> *actually i got to go..  leaving work early.. gonna go stop by body shop.. then creep over to hrnys and ram it in her azz for lil whille.. then stop by taqueria and go home..    ya'll fkers have a nice day..
> 
> 
> *


keep dreamin asshole. you aint ever gettin a piece of this.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 02:44 PM~6792034
> *keep dreamin asshole. you aint ever gettin a piece of this.
> *


hes seems to have a thing for you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2006, 01:47 PM~6792047
> *hes seems to have a thing for you
> *


 :tears: hno: :roflmao: 

i guess thats how he pulls his typical hoodies that he fks with.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 11:00 AM~6790670
> *wait til you see my "luxury low". im gonna smack bumper all up and down your street so get ready
> *


:uh: :uh: Ill be sure to have a real luxury car waitin to show ya what to clicks can do!! Have fun grinding the fuc out yo lincolin to get rims on it!! Oh and dont forget to buy a shit load of extended wheel studs..... LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 12:29 PM~6791941
> *actually i got to go..  leaving work early.. gonna go stop by body shop.. then creep over to hrnys and ram it in her azz for lil whille.. then stop by taqueria and go home..    ya'll fkers have a nice day..
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2006, 02:38 PM~6792000
> *whyu gotta put me in this shit.. not all my stuff looks the same puta..
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 02:44 PM~6792034
> *keep dreamin asshole. you aint ever gettin a piece of this.
> *


Ya valio sixty8imp. You might as well clock out and turn in your Pimp card.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2006, 02:58 PM~6792099
> *:uh:  :uh: Ill be sure to have a real luxury car waitin to show ya what to clicks can do!! Have fun grinding the fuc out yo lincolin to get rims on it!! Oh and dont forget to buy a shit load of extended wheel studs..... LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 01:16 PM~6792202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not funny bitch.. wait till the hlc kickof pinic.. ill have a paint job out there..
something you wouldnt even thought i painted


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2006, 01:58 PM~6792099
> *:uh:  :uh: Ill be sure to have a real luxury car waitin to show ya what to clicks can do!! Have fun grinding the fuc out yo lincolin to get rims on it!! Oh and dont forget to buy a shit load of extended wheel studs..... LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2006, 04:10 PM~6792520
> *not funny bitch.. wait till the hlc kickof pinic.. ill have a paint job out there..
> something you wouldnt even thought i painted
> *


it better have some curves in it and less straight tape patterns.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2006, 04:11 PM~6792531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2006, 04:10 PM~6792520
> *not funny bitch.. wait till the hlc kickof pinic.. ill have a paint job out there..
> something you wouldnt even thought i painted
> *


something thats actually buffed out?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MEST UP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 04:17 PM~6792577
> *something thats actually buffed out?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2006, 04:11 PM~6792531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


captain save a ho?

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 02:49 PM~6792050
> *:tears:  hno:  :roflmao:
> 
> i guess thats how he pulls his typical hoodies that he fks with.
> *


dont have me get latin to post your black lipstick, puto/chola fake ASS wannabe sadgurl picture again.. you fk'n stupid wh0re.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 04:35 PM~6792732
> *dont have me get latin to post your black lipstick, puto/chola fake ASS wannabe sadgurl picture again..  you fk'n stupid wh0re.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 20 2006, 03:35 PM~6792732
> *dont have me get latin to post your black lipstick, puto/chola fake ASS wannabe sadgurl picture again..  you fk'n stupid wh0re.
> *


this is the last time im ever gonna respond to you. im tired of my name being in your mouth and im even more tired of wasting my time of a miserable ole attention whore needing to get laid fat mutha fker who talks shit all fkin day. 

fk off and have a nice fkin life. im sick of you already.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 04:59 PM~6792917
> *this is the last time im ever gonna respond to you. im tired of my name being in your mouth and im even more tired of wasting my time of a miserable ole attention whore needing to get laid fat mutha fker who talks shit all fkin day.
> 
> fk off and have a nice fkin life. im sick of you already.
> *


that mean you aint gonna let me hit? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my hearts broken.. where will i find another single mom, who has no future ahead of her? oh, wait, those are dime-a-dozen.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anywho..anybody in houston lookin for some chrome bullet koff spinners? i got set of 4.. almost new.. from when i replaced bullets with a 2 prong.. make offer. dena, you can use em to replace yours that are missing chips.

the ones pictured here..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 03:59 PM~6792917
> *this is the last time im ever gonna respond to you. im tired of my name being in your mouth and im even more tired of wasting my time of a miserable ole attention whore needing to get laid fat mutha fker who talks shit all fkin day.
> 
> fk off and have a nice fkin life. im sick of you already.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 20 2006, 05:21 PM~6793016
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2.. think bitch really mad this time. o well..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man this topic sux big hairy donkey jackass balls.


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

wuz up sixyty8imp,,,,,how muchyou for the bullets?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

INTERESTING FACTS



In the 1400's a law was set forth that a man was 
not allowed to beat his wife with a stick thicker than his thumb. Hence 
we have "the rule of thumb". 

Many years ago in Scotland , a new game was invented. 
It was ruled "Gentlemen Only...Ladies Forbidden"...and thus the 
word GOLF entered into the English language. 

The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime 
time TV was Fred and Wil ma Flintstone 

Every day more money is printed for Monopoly than the 
US Treasury. 

Men can read smaller print than women can; women can 
hear better. 

Coca-Cola was originally green. 

It is impossible to lick your elbow. 

The average number of people airborne over the US any 
given hour: 61,000 

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their 
hair. 

The first novel ever written on a typewriter: 
Tom Sawyer 

Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a 
great king in history: 
Spades - King David 
Hearts - Charlemagne 
Clubs -Alexander, the Great 
Diamonds - Julius Caesar 

111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321 

If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has 
both front legs in the air, the person died in battle. If the horse has 
one front leg in the air the person died as a result of wounds 
received in battle. 


If the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person 
died of natural causes. 

Q. If you were to spell out numbers, how far would 
you have to go until you would find the letter "A"? 
A. One thousand 

Q. What do bullet-proof vests, fire escapes, 
windshield wipers, and laser printers all have in common? 
A. All invented by women. 

Q. What is the only food that doesn't spoil? 
A. Honey 

In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed 
frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress 
tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase......... 
"goodnight, sleep tight." 

It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years 
ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply 
his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a 
honey beer and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was 
called the honey month, which we know today as the honeymoon. 

In English pubs, ale is ordered by pints and 
quarts... So in old England , when customers got unruly, the bartender would 
yell at them "Mind your pints and quarts, and settle down." It's where we get the 
phrase "mind your P's and Q's" 

Many years ago in England , pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the rim, 
or handle, of their ceramic cups. When they 
needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. 
"Wet your whistle" is the phrase inspired by this practice. 

Don't delete this just because it looks weird. 
Believe it or not, you can read it.......... 

I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd 
waht I was rdgnieg. 
The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid aoccdrnig to 
rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr 
the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist 
and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and 
you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid 
deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. 

AND FINALLY~~~~ 
At least 75% of people who read this will try to 
lick their elbow!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 20 2006, 04:34 PM~6793115
> *man this topic sux big hairy donkey jackass balls.
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

LOOKING FOR ONE OR TWO 100 SPOKE CHROME DAYTONS....PM ME IF YOU HAVE FOR SALE....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 20 2006, 05:34 PM~6793115
> *man this topic sux big hairy donkey jackass balls.
> *


AGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 20 2006, 05:42 PM~6793174
> *wuz up sixyty8imp,,,,,how muchyou for the bullets?
> *


*one million dollars..*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 20 2006, 05:45 PM~6793193
> *LOOKING FOR ONE OR TWO 100 SPOKE CHROME DAYTONS....PM ME IF YOU HAVE FOR SALE....
> *


i know a dumbazz with a lincoln that i might steal some from.. let you know..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2006, 05:47 PM~6793205
> *AGREE
> *



si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Dec 20 2006, 02:11 PM~6792531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owneddddddddd


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2006, 12:58 PM~6792099
> *:uh:  :uh: Ill be sure to have a real luxury car waitin to show ya what to clicks can do!! Have fun grinding the fuc out yo lincolin to get rims on it!! Oh and dont forget to buy a shit load of extended wheel studs..... LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wasnt no one really talkin to you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2006, 02:59 PM~6792917
> *this is the last time im ever gonna respond to you. im tired of my name being in your mouth and im even more tired of wasting my time of a miserable ole attention whore needing to get laid fat mutha fker who talks shit all fkin day.
> 
> fk off and have a nice fkin life. im sick of you already.
> *


man hold up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2006, 09:14 PM~6794574
> *
> owneddddddddd
> *


any word from the bird


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2006, 10:30 PM~6794654
> *wasnt no one really talkin to you.
> *


is that english?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2006, 09:00 PM~6794808
> *any word from the bird
> *


fiberglass done.. needs touch ups.. to cold.. resin takes fuckin forever to dry


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2006, 03:20 PM~6781212
> *'64 impala vert, se vende
> *


 pics


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 18 2006, 08:25 PM~6782784
> *no offense dogg, I'm happy for you and all....but i'm sick of your house.............
> :biggrin:
> *


ditto :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2006, 11:55 PM~6783739
> *subcontracted by fat ****** united
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 19 2006, 11:14 AM~6785550
> *for sale across the street from Willowbrook mall. 1947
> 
> 
> ...



saw it last nite


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 19 2006, 01:31 PM~6786205
> *if anybodys looking..  02 lincoln for $2800 in my hood..  says low mileage.. but i didnt get off to look myself..
> 
> 
> ...



me pm the info


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 19 2006, 07:47 PM~6788058
> *Look at this masterpiece...a true work of art......
> 
> Born on Date: 12.1.06
> ...



sick bastard :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 21 2006, 07:50 AM~6796275
> *:cheesy:
> *


time to check it out :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 20 2006, 11:00 PM~6794808
> *any word from the bird
> *


bird is the word


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 08:13 AM~6796287
> *time to check it out  :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 21 2006, 08:21 AM~6796301
> *:0
> *


pure comedy out of that fool


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 08:30 AM~6796322
> *pure comedy out of that fool
> *



simon

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u trippin :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2006, 09:23 AM~6796469
> *big pimp u trippin  :0
> *


off my meds.. ready to lay foot in a bitchs ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ruthless


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 21 2006, 12:39 AM~6795371
> *saw it last nite
> *



did you get a price... 

I havent stopped to look at it yet. I always end up on the far lane and dont want to go through the trouble of getting back into that crazy traffic. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin hillarious. some ppl need to grow up. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ROCKY BALBOA review!!


i laughed i cried, i cheered.. go see that shit!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 21 2006, 09:28 AM~6796485
> *fkin hillarious. some ppl need to grow up.  :roflmao:
> *


if you weren't going to comment about me anymore.. i suggest you stfu bitch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 21 2006, 09:26 AM~6796480
> *did you get a price...
> 
> I havent stopped to look at it yet. I always end up on the far lane and dont want to go through the trouble of getting back into that crazy traffic.  :biggrin:
> *


might pass by tonight. where exactly is it at around willowbrook mall?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 09:32 AM~6796498
> *might pass by tonight.  where exactly is it at around willowbrook mall?
> *



it is in the Best Buy parking lot, right in front of Toys r us.

from what Ive seen, it looks super clean, im sure it will be top dollar.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hno: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 21 2006, 09:34 AM~6796508
> *it is in the Best Buy parking lot, right in front of Toys r us.
> *


  too bad i don't have a camera phone anymore. got to bust out the digital cam. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 09:35 AM~6796514
> *  too bad don't have a camera phone anymore  got to bust out the digital cam.  :biggrin:
> *


no more poo pics? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 21 2006, 09:34 AM~6796508
> *it is in the Best Buy parking lot, right in front of Toys r us.
> 
> from what Ive seen, it looks super clean, im sure it will be top dollar.
> *


latin aint worried about price.. he fk'n rich


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 09:36 AM~6796517
> *no more poo pics?  lol
> *


nah, someone broke it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 09:39 AM~6796531
> *nah, someone broke it.
> *


got a t-moble motorola v600.. needs battery.. $50


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 09:41 AM~6796543
> *got a t-moble motorola v600..  needs battery..  $50
> *


i got cingular


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 09:45 AM~6796567
> *i got cingular
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Monica..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

http://houstonlowridercouncil.com/imgs/010707picnicflyer.jpg


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 21 2006, 10:14 AM~6796683
> *
> *


que tienes b?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2006, 10:02 AM~6796949
> *que tienes texasgold?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2006, 11:02 AM~6796949
> *que tienes b?
> *


sad since my cam phone broke. no mas do0k!e pics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 21 2006, 11:14 AM~6797031
> *:roflmao:
> *


don't worry, hopefully santa will hook it up like free cable. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

used motorola v600 for t-mobile.. pics,texts,email,t-zones..etc etc.. has battery but needs to be replaced soon,charge dont last long anymore.. $50. even is pre-loaded with some sluts phone #'s


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 11:23 AM~6797075
> *used motorola v600 for t-mobile.. pics,texts,email,t-zones..etc etc..  has battery but needs to be replaced soon,charge dont last long anymore..  $50.  even is pre-loaded with some sluts phone #'s
> 
> 
> ...


nah. el paso on that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$30?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 21 2006, 09:49 AM~6796888
> *wuz up Monica..
> *


hey goofy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 10:11 AM~6797019
> *sad since my cam phone broke.  no mas do0k!e pics
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 11:36 AM~6797146
> *$30?
> *


nah, dallas pa'ca


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 21 2006, 11:38 AM~6797159
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


i bet you remember those pics :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Sep 17 2006, 09:51 PM~6193371
> *holy crap!! this thing is going BIG!!
> who has something for sale?
> *


sixty8imp has a cellphone for sale/se vende $


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 21 2006, 11:11 AM~6797015
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: where da rusty daytons at?! :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 10:39 AM~6797164
> *i bet  you remember those pics  :happysad:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

REAL TALK: not even sure why some bitches come here..when they dont own a low, go to car shows, or even give a fk about lows.. perhaps groupie bitches like that should go find a soccer forum to go fk around in.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

look what my secret santa got me lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemaker


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


good gift firme!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 21 2006, 11:35 AM~6797434
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> good gift firme!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 11:11 AM~6797019
> *sad since my cam phone broke.  no mas do0k!e pics
> *


No *?*about it!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6797501


:0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 21 2006, 12:26 PM~6797389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they must know you. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 21 2006, 12:49 PM~6797520
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6797501
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


I already replied to that storyteller. Needs to get the facts straight if he wants to clown. Must suck for limpy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 01:02 PM~6797604
> *I already replied to that storyteller.  Needs to get the facts straight if he wants to clown.  Must suck for  limpy.
> *




:0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Dec 21 2006, 12:26 PM~6797389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was Miller Lite we'd be asking what's for lunch?! LOL!! :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2006, 01:27 PM~6797742
> *LOL!
> 
> If it was Miller Lite we'd be asking what's for lunch?! LOL!! :thumbsup:
> *


Chichotz, you and hrny left a case of Miller Lite at my casa last time. Next time I'll get you two rookies a six pack. :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 01:28 PM~6797750
> *Chichotz, you and hrny left a case of Miller Lite at my casa last time.  Next time I'll get you two rookies a six pack.  :angry:
> *


:buttkick: that's cause we had already been drinking for how many hours straight, Hny?!


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

An associate of mine is looking for a hydraulic hose shop in Houston for some custom power steering lines, any recommended shops?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2006, 01:30 PM~6797764
> *:buttkick: that's cause we had already been drinking for how many hours straight, Hny?!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2006, 12:27 PM~6797742
> *LOL!
> 
> If it was Miller Lite we'd be asking what's for lunch?! LOL!! :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> *


Miller lite....pfttt......Bud Light all the way......i know i seen u drinking bud light before....just dont exactly remember where..........lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2006, 12:27 PM~6797742
> *LOL!
> 
> If it was Miller Lite we'd be asking what's for lunch?! LOL!! :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> *


you already know girl! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2006, 12:30 PM~6797764
> *:buttkick: that's cause we had already been drinking for how many hours straight, Hny?!
> *


shit i dont even remember. hell i dont even remember where the hell we were before we went over there! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who wanna take over payments on my 2006 pontiac g6, silver.. like new.. holla @ a *****.. only like 5k miles on it.. snatched back from ex-gal last nite gangsta style!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 21 2006, 01:57 PM~6797932
> *shit i dont even remember. hell i dont even remember where the hell we were before we went over there!  :roflmao:
> *


You all came from that club off I-10. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 01:11 PM~6798057
> *You all came from that club off I-10.  LOL
> *


oh ok. shoulda known! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

::yawn:: 


think wings-n-more 2nite.. 2-for-thursdays..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 12:14 PM~6798077
> *::yawn::
> think wings-n-more 2nite.. 2-for-thursdays..
> *


umm sounds good too


----------



## bagged90linkin (Jan 16, 2006)

sup yall dis slimonthabumperrrrrr just sayin whats up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagged90linkin_@Dec 21 2006, 02:08 PM~6798475
> *sup yall dis slimonthabumperrrrrr just sayin whats up
> *


NEW PROFILE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2006, 03:06 PM~6798446
> *umm sounds good too
> *


hmm.. since latin rich.. i say he pays.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 03:26 PM~6798577
> *hmm..  since latin rich.. i say he pays.
> *


Yeah right. You all are some big ole boys, I don't have that much loot. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 03:37 PM~6798650
> *Yeah right.  You all are some big ole boys, I don't have that much loot.  :angry:
> *


b/s.. lies.. you o' home owner with fleet of 13 cars..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 21 2006, 01:42 PM~6797851
> *Miller lite....pfttt......Bud Light all the way......i know i seen u drinking bud light before....just dont exactly remember where..........lol
> *


LOL .... I don't remember either ... I blame the Bud Light ... LOL ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 21 2006, 01:56 PM~6797925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FO' REAL! :tongue:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2006, 02:47 PM~6798729
> *LOL .... I don't remember either ... I blame the Bud Light ... LOL ...
> *


shit i blame the tequilla :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 21 2006, 03:52 PM~6798746
> *shit i blame the tequilla :0
> *


is that when the stripper ripped your shirt?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 02:53 PM~6798753
> *is that when the stripper ripped your shirt?
> *


lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 03:53 PM~6798753
> *is that when the stripper ripped your shirt?
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2006, 02:48 PM~6798736
> *LOL! :thumbsup:
> ME EITHER!
> OH ... YEAH ... I STILL DON'T REMEMBER! LOL
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=306507&st=80#


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 21 2006, 05:00 PM~6799241
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=306507&st=80#
> *


thanks chismosa, but i was waiting to post it when i got back in from the shop. Here's the pic :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 05:07 PM~6799287
> *thanks chismosa, but i was waiting to post it when i got back in from the shop.  Here's the pic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. is that dude to your right all cuddled up with you? 

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 05:26 PM~6799412
> *umm.. is that dude to your right all cuddled up with you?
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


Nah, it's my brother. He had dientes de tinfoil in his mouth.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 05:44 PM~6799540
> *Nah, it's my brother.  He had dientes de tinfoil in his mouth.
> *


ya'll dumb


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

motorola v600 just went down to $25..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 05:53 PM~6799622
> *motorola v600 just went down to $25..
> *


i'll check back tomorrow on it. price is dropping faster than wal-mart specials


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pat, post more pics of your rivi'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 21 2006, 05:56 PM~6799652
> *pat, post more pics of your rivi'
> *


fk a buick


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 06:06 PM~6799680
> *fk a buick
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

hahahahahahahah


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 21 2006, 07:26 AM~6796480
> *did you get a price...
> 
> I havent stopped to look at it yet. I always end up on the far lane and dont want to go through the trouble of getting back into that crazy traffic.  :biggrin:
> *



i'll stop 2nite


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

So whats everyone doing this weekend????? I finally have a weekend off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hit me up fockers!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 21 2006, 06:06 PM~6799680
> *fk a buick
> *



fk a impala on air. :uh: 



and lay off the burritos ol' diabetic ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 22 2006, 12:05 AM~6801510
> *fk a impala on air. :uh:
> and lay off the burritos ol' diabetic ass
> *


rivistyle :uh: should be turdboystyle! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

update...

*Tape leads to arrest in 'good Samaritan' death*
Parolee charged in slaying of man who chased thief after store robbery


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4420164.html

:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 08:32 AM~6802819
> *update...
> 
> Tape leads to arrest in 'good Samaritan' death
> ...


The "good samaritain" was a cadillac owner


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Check out this example of people getting off their butts and doing something for themselves. I just might go to their little cafe and buying some sammiches to help them out!  :biggrin: 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4420136.html

Beth Nguyen, 29, and Wayne Tran, 30, arrived in Houston in late August 2005. In the chaotic months just after the hurricane, they crammed 15 extended family members into a friend's home and stood in line each day for aid from the government and charities.

But Nguyen, a Vietnamese American, said she started to feel uncomfortable relying on others, and frustrated waiting for word that they could return to New Orleans. So she *used her insurance money and a loan from her sister to open a Po Boy shop *outside the Heights.

The Jazzie Cafe, a red-and-blue bungalow at 1221 W. 19th, is a tiny place with only two tables and a patio. Business is slow. She and Tran are looking for second jobs to help the cafe stay open, but they're not ready to consider leaving Houston.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

passed by that area last night, didn't see the bomb. guess due to the rain they put it up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 22 2006, 12:05 AM~6801510
> *fk a impala on air. :uh:
> and lay off the burritos ol' diabetic ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 08:54 AM~6802863
> *passed by that area last night, didn't see the bomb.  guess due to the rain they put it up.
> *



yeah, it wasnt out there when I left work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Going to be a slow day, leaving at noon and be off the next 10 days


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 09:15 AM~6802922
> *Going to be a slow day, leaving at noon and be off the next 10 days
> *



si


Im using my last days of vacation next week also...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I would like to say what'z up to the Houston riders. I'm new to LIL and the Houston area.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:01 AM~6803090
> *I would like to say what'z up to the Houston riders. I'm new to LIL and the Houston area.
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a/s/l? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
need to find sixty8imp a new e-love.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanx SixFoss! When the weather get's better out here I can meet up with some guys to roll.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 10:07 AM~6803120
> *a/s/l?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> need to find sixty8imp a new e-love.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

His old love :tears: 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Coca Pearl, *Hny Brn Eyz*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 08:15 AM~6802922
> *Going to be a slow day, leaving at noon and be off the next 10 days
> *


ill be drinkin it up around 10 today. we're having our xmas party today in house and fkin off all day today. i'll probably leave around 1.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 22 2006, 10:12 AM~6803144
> *ill be drinkin it up around 10 today. we're having our xmas party today in house and fkin off all day today. i'll probably leave around 1.
> *



Damn... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 22 2006, 10:12 AM~6803144
> *ill be drinkin it up around 10 today. we're having our xmas party today in house and fkin off all day today. i'll probably leave around 1.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Dec 22 2006, 10:07 AM~6803124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just moved to Houston you said?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:15 AM~6803161
> *Been trying this since the first post...  :biggrin:
> Just moved to Houston you said?
> *


it's been dead for a long time.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:15 AM~6803161
> *Been trying this since the first post...  :biggrin:
> Just moved to Houston you said?
> *



I moved to Houston Sunday. I actually live on Richmond Ave.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:18 AM~6803172
> *I moved to Houston Sunday. I actually live on Richmond Ave.
> *


where off of richmond?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:18 AM~6803172
> *I moved to Houston Sunday. I actually live on Richmond Ave.
> *



Damn... a Houston Noob :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:19 AM~6803178
> *Damn... a Houston Noob  :biggrin:
> *



Yes Sir Boss! Ready to break my training wheels off and roll of three. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:19 AM~6803178
> *Damn... a Houston Noob  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 10:18 AM~6803175
> *where off of richmond?
> *


Over By Hayes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:28 AM~6803231
> *Over By Hayes.
> *


? never heard of it. I thought Hayes street was by downtown?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 10:30 AM~6803242
> *?  never heard of it.  I thought Hayes street was by downtown?
> 
> 
> ...



Hayes run north and south. Six blocks over from Beltway 8.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 10:30 AM~6803242
> *?  never heard of it.  I thought Hayes street was by downtown?
> 
> 
> ...



Yellow Cab on Hayes street... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:32 AM~6803252
> *Hayes run north and south. Six blocks over from Beltway 8.
> *


that's in chinatown. i don't travel that far.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:32 AM~6803252
> *Hayes run north and south. Six blocks over from Beltway 8.
> *



thats by Wilcrest.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 22 2006, 08:12 AM~6803144
> *ill be drinkin it up around 10 today. we're having our xmas party today in house and fkin off all day today. i'll probably leave around 1.
> *


 call me if you need a designated drive


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:33 AM~6803258
> *Yellow Cab on Hayes street...  :biggrin:
> *


Don't need a cab here. I can use one of my three cars: 86 Monte Carlo LS, 2004 Impala, or my 66.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 09:28 AM~6803231
> *Over By Hayes.
> *


thats around the westchase area. nice out there.  

welcome to houston. where were you living before?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:35 AM~6803274
> *Don't need a cab here. I can use one of my three cars: 86 Monte Carlo LS, 2004 Impala, or my 66.
> *



pics?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:34 AM~6803269
> *thats by Wilcrest.
> *



Correct.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 22 2006, 09:34 AM~6803272
> *call me if you need a designated drive
> *


will do.  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 22 2006, 10:35 AM~6803277
> *thats around the westchase area. nice out there.
> 
> welcome to houston. where were you living before?
> *



It's pretty nice. Moved from DFW. (Lewisville area).


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 10:37 AM~6803299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 07:15 AM~6802922
> *Going to be a slow day, leaving at noon and be off the next 10 days
> *


i would have been off too but it's my turn on the oncall rotation from the 26th thur th 1st and no one would trade


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:35 AM~6803284
> *pics?
> *



Don't have pic's of car yet, but you will see the LS at the next event.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 07:15 AM~6802922
> *Going to be a slow day, leaving at noon and be off the next 10 days
> *


same here piazano...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 08:40 AM~6803319
> *Don't have pic's of car yet, but you will see the LS at the next event.
> *










http://houstonlowridercouncil.com/imgs/010707picnicflyer.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 22 2006, 10:43 AM~6803344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will Be there Lord Goofy. Thanx for the Info.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 10:44 AM~6803354
> *mest up
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 10:45 AM~6803369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 22 2006, 10:35 AM~6803277
> *thats around the westchase area. nice out there.
> 
> welcome to houston. where were you living before?
> *


yeah its nice on the west side....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 08:45 AM~6803366
> *Will Be there Lord Goofy. Thanx for the Info.
> *


no problem..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 08:37 AM~6803299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even though its old.. still funny ass fuck..
makes me say ouch...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2006, 10:50 AM~6803398
> *even though its old.. still funny ass fuck..
> makes me say ouch...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 08:50 AM~6803399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tea baggeddd


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 08:50 AM~6803399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:40 AM~6803319
> *Don't have pic's of car yet, but you will see the LS at the next event.
> *


Is your LS lt.blue? Saw one yesterday on my side and i had never seen it b4... Im on Wilcrest and I-10


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:01 AM~6803090
> *I would like to say what'z up to the Houston riders. I'm new to LIL and the Houston area.
> *


 :wave: 


dont mind the things those bitches say.. i'm really nice guy.. when i'm on my meds.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2006, 10:53 AM~6803420
> *Is your LS lt.blue? Saw one yesterday on my side and i had never seen it b4... Im on Wilcrest and I-10
> *


No. It's a Mocha Pearl color from the 2005 Infiniti FX. On 14's.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 10:55 AM~6803429
> *:wave:
> dont mind the things those bitches say.. i'm really nice guy.. when i'm on my meds.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 08:55 AM~6803429
> *:wave:
> dont mind the things those bitches say.. i'm really nice guy.. when i'm on my meds.
> *


lol.. so who you going to fuck with today.. i need to be entertained..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 10:55 AM~6803429
> *:wave:
> dont mind the things those bitches say.. i'm really nice guy.. when i'm on my meds.
> *



What'z up Sixty8imp!

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TROUBLEMAKERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2006, 10:57 AM~6803442
> *lol.. so who you going to fuck with today.. i need to be entertained..
> *


looks like your the lucky bitch today.. like in your [email protected] gone wild video!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:55 AM~6803432
> *No. It's a Mocha Pearl color from the 2005 Infiniti FX. On 14's.
> *


Im sure ill be seein it, your right up the street from me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2006, 10:57 AM~6803442
> *lol.. so who you going to fuck with today.. i need to be entertained..
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:58 AM~6803448
> *What'z up Sixty8imp!
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 11:00 AM~6803464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh no... Krazy KKK Astroworld Guy!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2006, 10:59 AM~6803462
> *Im sure ill be seein it, your right up the street from me
> *


Yep! I'll be at the get 2gether on the 7th and sure to be rolling to streets b4 it goes back to paint prison. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2006, 10:49 AM~6803396
> *yeah its nice on the west side....
> *


thats why i stay in hood.. i'm OG like dat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6803455


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lean wit it rock wit it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

left house this morning.. to smell of tamale making.. gonna be on 2nite.. yummmm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hey..wheres my chipandales dancer pic?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 11:07 AM~6803537
> *hey..wheres my chipandales dancer pic?
> *



ay ta...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. and they still in good condition.. used but still pack a punch.. 

also still got phone for sale.. and the LRM magazines and calanders.. latin cleaned me out of everything else.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 11:09 AM~6803560
> *ay ta...
> 
> 
> ...


drives da females crazy.. sic too.. he queer like that..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

or these?




























:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i need to bust mine out... brb...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 11:12 AM~6803581
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


geek


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Rolling out guy's. Heading to the South. Sixty8imp save some of this tamales for me and I'll bring the Corona's. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 11:13 AM~6803587
> *Rolling out guy's. Heading to the South. Sixty8imp save some of this tamales for me and I'll bring the Corona's. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 11:13 AM~6803587
> *Rolling out guy's. Heading to the South. Sixty8imp save some of this tamales for me and I'll bring the Corona's. :thumbsup:
> *


deal..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice titis


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 11:16 AM~6803606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fk'n stupid.. i'd never wear red chucks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 11:17 AM~6803619
> *thats fk'n stupid..  i'd never wear red chucks.
> *


but you'd wear purple socks?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 11:17 AM~6803613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup peeps?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 11:03 AM~6803497
> *thats why i stay in hood..  i'm OG like dat
> *


i moved from detroit years ago. Im done with the hood... except when i sell cadillac parts :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin: 

i need to get busy and get a project out. here you go, some of john also.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2006, 11:20 AM~6803631
> *i moved from detroit years ago. Im done with the hood... except when i sell cadillac parts :cheesy:
> *


<----Southside Chicago :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 22 2006, 11:18 AM~6803626
> * sup peeps?
> *


ay buey! i got to go! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 11:18 AM~6803623
> *but you'd wear purple socks?
> *


latin..come over for tamales 2nite.. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

some of latin


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 22 2006, 10:31 AM~6803722
> *some of latin
> 
> 
> ...



The sad part is the last two on here arent even photoshops!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 22 2006, 11:35 AM~6803746
> *The sad part is the last two on here arent even photoshops!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 22 2006, 11:35 AM~6803746
> *The sad part is the last two on here arent even photoshops!! :0
> *


What's sad about it? I'm one of those folks who doesn't get all butthurt when photoshopped or do something stupid in a pic.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 11:23 AM~6803651
> *<----Southside Chicago  :cheesy:
> *


east side of detroit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemakers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 11:50 AM~6803840
> *troublemakers
> *


You don't know nothing about a hood until you hit up one of those two hoods. Makes Houstons hoods look like Disneyland.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 11:53 AM~6803856
> *You don't know nothing about a hood until you hit up one of those two hoods.  Makes Houstons hoods look like Disneyland.
> *



Thats good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh..coca pearl is a dude.. damn queer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2006, 11:49 AM~6803832
> *east side of detroit
> *


fk detriot..fk chicago.. ya'll o' POP drinking mother fkers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 11:58 AM~6803882
> *ugh..coca pearl is a dude..  damn queer
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 11:53 AM~6803856
> *You don't know nothing about a hood until you hit up one of those two hoods.  Makes Houstons hoods look like Disneyland.
> *


been to s.side chicago..wasnt any more ghetto.. just dirtier. like someone should pop out a broom and get they azz to work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 11:58 AM~6803882
> *ugh..coca pearl is a dude..  damn queer
> *


I guess you were pm'ing him trying to get with him :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 12:00 PM~6803895
> *been to s.side chicago..wasnt any more ghetto.. just dirtier.  like someone should pop out a broom and get they azz to work.
> *


I know you have been around the world and back. I'll let you tell it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Couple of cousins up there are state troopers... uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 12:00 PM~6803899
> *I guess you were pm'ing him trying to get with him  :uh:
> *



mest up... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 12:03 PM~6803928
> *mest up...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 12:00 PM~6803899
> *I guess you were pm'ing him trying to get with him  :uh:
> *


I see Sixty8imp doesn't understanding meaning and terms of the word (Coca). If he was thinking the I was a chic he needs to read carefully. My E-mail address reads *Mrxhymes.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 12:08 PM~6803963
> *I see Sixty8imp doesn't understanding meaning and terms of the word (Coca). If he was thinking the I was a chic he needs to read carefully. My E-mail address reads Mrxhymes.
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
did he pm you? post it up. :biggrin:*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 11:58 AM~6803882
> *ugh..coca pearl is a dude..  damn queer
> *


Don't your reading first b4 you act.

So who is the damn queer now.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 12:11 PM~6803985
> *Don't your reading first b4 you act.
> 
> So who is the damn queer now.
> ...


OWNED! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 12:09 PM~6803969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> did he pm you?  post it up.  :biggrin:
> *



so,where did you move here from? cars you got? you hot?

danny aka sixty8imp :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 12:13 PM~6804009
> *so,where did you move here from?  cars you got?  you hot?
> 
> danny aka sixty8imp  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 11:13 AM~6804009
> *so,where did you move here from?  cars you got?  you hot?
> 
> danny aka sixty8imp  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 12:13 PM~6804009
> *so,where did you move here from?  cars you got?  you hot?
> 
> danny aka sixty8imp  :twak:
> *



DJLATIN

This is the e-mail for Sixty8imp he pm'd me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 12:15 PM~6804023
> *DJLATIN
> 
> This is the e-mail for Sixty8imp he pm'd me.
> *


are you his type? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk that queer.. ***** replied saying "yeah.. im sizzilin.. " and told me about his cars...


anyway.. no fk'n tamales for him..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk'n out of towners


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

today at 330pm.. inside edition is doing story about Ghost Riding..


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x100


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 12:42 PM~6804168
> *fk that queer.. ***** replied saying "yeah.. im sizzilin.. " and told me about his cars...
> anyway.. no fk'n tamales for him..
> *


Man don't lie, you were all up on that steak. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 12:47 PM~6804187
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: x100
> *


last time i let latin fix me up.. :angry:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bah hum bug.. fk xmas..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 12:52 PM~6804220
> *last time i let latin fix me up..    :angry:
> *


a/s/l 

LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 22 2006, 12:58 PM~6804268
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



x1000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 22 2006, 12:58 PM~6804268
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sometimes i just throw myself  

me avente! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Dec 22 2006, 10:01 AM~6803090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm and ex-Dallas to Houston Lowrider too :biggrin: Welcome to Houston :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 12:53 PM~6804227
> *bah hum bug..  fk xmas..
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 22 2006, 01:02 PM~6804295
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 


7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *SD*ANGELA*CALI*, rompe-cintura, EX214GIRL
que onda mi ruca? al rato te hecho un telefonazo. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *SD*ANGELA*CALI*, rompe-cintura

:cheesy: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 22 2006, 01:03 PM~6804306
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SD*ANGELA*CALI, rompe-cintura
> 
> ...


 :angry: :uh: :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 12:05 PM~6804314
> *:angry:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 11:59 AM~6803887
> *fk detriot..fk chicago.. ya'll o' POP drinking mother fkers
> *


Orange pop :cheesy: aka Fago :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2006, 01:06 PM~6804326
> *Orange pop :cheesy: aka Fago :biggrin:
> *



Barrilitos :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 12:08 PM~6803963
> *I see Sixty8imp doesn't understanding meaning and terms of the word (Coca). If he was thinking the I was a chic he needs to read carefully. My E-mail address reads Mrxhymes.
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Homowned. 

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 22 2006, 01:08 PM~6804333
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's a classic. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 12:43 PM~6804171
> *fk'n out of towners
> *


i been here 17 years im not a outta towner anymore


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 01:01 PM~6804293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2006, 01:10 PM~6804352
> *i been here 17 years im not a outta towner anymore
> *


Me going on 32 years as soon as i hit 36 on jan 11th  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6804351

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn man, we just ate some bbq at the office, i guess i got the cows asshole since my breath smells like bullshit now :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 11:53 AM~6803856
> *You don't know nothing about a hood until you hit up one of those two hoods.  Makes Houstons hoods look like Disneyland.
> *


yup!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 01:11 PM~6804360
> *Me going on 32 years as soon as i hit 36 on jan 11th    :biggrin:
> *


old fart


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2006, 01:14 PM~6804375
> *old fart
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 01:14 PM~6804377
> *
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2006, 10:14 AM~6804375
> *old fart
> *


I'M OLDER!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 11:11 AM~6803985
> *Don't your reading first b4 you act.
> 
> So who is the damn queer now.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAQHAHAAH!!!!!!!
YOU CAUGHT HIM BEING A **** ON THE LOW. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 22 2006, 01:16 PM~6804391
> *I'M OLDER!!!!!
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 22 2006, 01:11 PM~6804360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm right behind ya'll .... I'll be 30 next year :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 22 2006, 01:18 PM~6804406
> *I'm right behind ya'll .... I'll be 30 next year :tears:
> *


just rub it in why dont ya.... I am already!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im out guys... Have a safe weekend and a great christmas!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 22 2006, 10:13 AM~6804009
> *so,where did you move here from?  cars you got?  you hot?
> 
> danny aka sixty8imp  :twak:
> *


danny was owned by a noob...
:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hardy har har.. ya'll ****** lucky i took my meds today.. or i'd actually be mad. 

queers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 01:31 PM~6804497
> *hardy har har.. ya'll ****** lucky i took my meds today..  or i'd actually be mad.
> 
> queers
> *


 :dunno: I didn't ask him if he was hot?  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 12:33 PM~6804505
> *:dunno:  I didn't ask him if he was hot?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x 1,000,000,00000000000


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

AYE CHISME!!! JOTOWNED!!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Dec 22 2006, 01:36 PM~6804521
> *AYE CHISME!!!  JOTOWNED!!!!  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you a female? cause im tired of this "crying game" shit


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 12:42 PM~6804558
> *you a female? cause im tired of this "crying game" shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Man, i'm not going to leave early today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 01:46 PM~6804583
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Man, i'm not going to leave early today.
> *


go now bitch.. oh, and no tamales for you after all either.. mother fker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 01:48 PM~6804593
> *go now bitch..    oh, and no tamales for you after all either..  mother fker
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Dec 22 2006, 01:19 PM~6804415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: You too B!! Ya'll have a Merry Christmas!! Hit me up over the holidays! I'm leaving work early today and off until next year!! woo hooo!!! It's definitely Miller Time!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bye dena..

:wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 22 2006, 12:51 PM~6804620
> *:tongue:
> :wave: You too B!!  Ya'll have a Merry Christmas!!  Hit me up over the holidays! I'm leaving work early today and off until next year!!  woo hooo!!!  It's definitely Miller Time!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 22 2006, 01:51 PM~6804620
> *:tongue:
> :wave: You too B!!  Ya'll have a Merry Christmas!!  Hit me up over the holidays! I'm leaving work early today and off until next year!!  woo hooo!!!  It's definitely Miller Time!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


adios tig ole biddies :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and this..


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

:0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I heard someone got owned in here... came to see the chisme.. must have been latin


----------



## sweet~n~lucious (Dec 22, 2006)

hello everyone.......my name is cassandra and im new here.......just wanted to say hi to all of my fellow houston people


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweet~n~lucious_@Dec 22 2006, 02:41 PM~6804903
> *hello everyone.......my name is cassandra and im new here.......just wanted to say hi to all of my fellow houston people
> *


que onda prima. so what did you think of the topic?


----------



## sweet~n~lucious (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 12:47 PM~6804945
> *que onda prima.  so what did you think of the topic?
> *


hey whats up? Come on now you think im going to read all these pages. So you coming over for christmas?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweet~n~lucious_@Dec 22 2006, 02:48 PM~6804952
> *hey whats up? Come on now you think im going to read all these pages. So you coming over for christmas?
> *


yeah i'll stop by and say what's up to tia.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sweet~n~lucious (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 12:52 PM~6804971
> *yeah i'll stop by and say what's up to tia.
> *


thats good she really misses you. she told me about how when you where WAY younger how she would babysit you. all the stories, too funny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: 



i aint falling for this again.. putos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sweet~n~lucious_@Dec 22 2006, 02:54 PM~6804980
> *thats good she really misses you. she told me about how when you where WAY younger how she would babysit you. all the stories, too funny
> *


 I'll see you all later. Leaving the office.

AL RATO CARNALES Y CARNALITAS.


----------



## sweet~n~lucious (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2006, 01:00 PM~6805025
> *  I'll see you all later.  Leaving the office.
> 
> AL RATO CARNALES Y CARNALITAS.
> *


bye bye see u soon primo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 22 2006, 01:53 PM~6804638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need a budlight so damn bad right now!!! I went to baytown to pick up my pay check and now im stuck on I-10 west bound near Monmouth!! I havent moved in almost a hour!!! This traffic is sick!!!!!!! dumb motherfuckers wreck and fuck it up for everybody! :angry: they cuttin into my beer time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! assholes :angry:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone love ya'll laterz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 22 2006, 12:53 PM~6804638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 22 2006, 08:59 AM~6803461
> *looks like your the lucky bitch today..  like in your [email protected] gone wild video!!
> *


YEA.. LOOK WHOS THE *** TODAY.. PUTA


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good morning peoples!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shut up hoe


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Happy Holidays*




Representing all over Texas...... (*TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER*)


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

merry christmas/happy new years/happy b-day to me :biggrin: 

thanks again dave  


........and bojoe too


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn yall check this shit out


http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/11402728...d_by_a_Tire_Rim


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 24 2006, 06:12 PM~6816666
> *damn yall check this shit out
> http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/11402728...d_by_a_Tire_Rim
> *


there was a story about that in LRM few years ago.. he said he would be back!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

by the way.. bah humbug..and..

*fuck christmas!!!*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 24 2006, 07:37 PM~6817424
> *by the way..  bah humbug..and..
> 
> fuck christmas!!!
> *


THE MALL WOULDNT HIRE YOU TO BE SANTA THIS YEAR AGAIN, HUH?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 24 2006, 09:25 PM~6817652
> *THE MALL WOULDNT HIRE YOU TO BE SANTA THIS YEAR AGAIN, HUH?
> *


nope, said i was too fat.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

WHATS UP HOUSTON RIDERS










MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 24 2006, 07:25 PM~6817652
> *THE MALL WOULDNT HIRE YOU TO BE SANTA THIS YEAR AGAIN, HUH?
> *


ha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looking for car club in houston.. one where i wont be expected to go to meetings, or wash cars, or make bbq, etc etc.. and if say i aint showing, i aint showing..fk ya'll.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Merry X-mas to all Houston Riders!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 22 2006, 01:01 PM~6804291
> *
> 
> I'm and ex-Dallas to Houston Lowrider too :biggrin: Welcome to Houston :thumbsup:
> *


Than! EX214GIRL! uffin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

marry x-mas from the HYPNOTIZED family


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 25 2006, 12:28 PM~6821048
> *looking for car club in houston.. one where i wont be expected to go to meetings, or wash cars, or make bbq, etc etc..  and if say i aint showing, i aint showing..fk ya'll.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 25 2006, 04:48 PM~6822014
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'm guessing thats not an invite.. 

:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 25 2006, 11:28 AM~6821048
> *looking for car club in houston.. one where i wont be expected to go to meetings, or wash cars, or make bbq, etc etc..  and if say i aint showing, i aint showing..fk ya'll.
> 
> 
> *


i would say join the NBL. but we dont allow airbags.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2006, 07:23 PM~6823210
> *i would say join the NBL. but we dont allow airbags.
> *


i would have passed anyway..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok scrooge its all good. we dont want a 68 anyways aint nothing stylish about em :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2006, 09:28 PM~6823977
> *ok scrooge its all good. we dont want a 68 anyways aint nothing stylish about em  :biggrin:
> *


fk you and your dime-a-dozen lincoln, puto!! oh, and change your avatar already.. you aint rolling no 64..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 26 2006, 03:54 AM~6826333
> *fk you and your dime-a-dozen lincoln, puto!!  oh, and change your avatar already.. you aint rolling no 64..
> *


just cuz no one else has a 68 fast back doesnt mean its worth alot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2006, 09:29 AM~6826491
> *just cuz no one else has a 68 fast back doesnt mean its worth alot
> *


worth more then your fk'n gay ass lincoln


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bitch


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up sixty8imp :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Dec 26 2006, 10:52 AM~6826808
> *Whatz up sixty8imp :thumbsup:
> *


say o' shit.. putting in my 8 hours to "da man".. and using "da man's" computer to play on internet..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 26 2006, 10:01 AM~6826846
> *say o' shit..  putting in my 8 hours to "da man"..  and using "da man's" computer to play on internet..
> *


Thats cool I am being a lazy hoe off for the rest of the year


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning fockers.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Death Dealer did santa give you what you wanted for christmas


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, he gave me a nice cup of shit.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 26 2006, 08:13 AM~6826600
> *worth more then your fk'n gay ass lincoln
> *


i didnt buy it to profit from it i bought it to tear it up,


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I gotta make it out to ToC this weekend. Playboy and clubin, no brainer!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk TOC.. after this past weekend.. bobby said i aint welcome there no more.. said he dont give a fk if i'm his cousin..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 26 2006, 11:43 AM~6827076
> *fk TOC.. after this past weekend.. bobby said i aint welcome there no more..  said he dont give a fk if i'm his cousin..
> *


WTF did you do? My homeboy Eddie and Mike hook me up with drinks there. I showed up late one time and the wouldn't let me in, i was like, Do you know who i am??????? Im Death Dealer bitch! I ended up calling Ian, so i eventually got through! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 26 2006, 11:45 AM~6827088
> *WTF did you do? My homeboy Eddie and Mike hook me up with drinks there. I showed up late one time and the wouldn't let me in, i was like, Do you know who i am??????? Im Death Dealer bitch! I ended up calling Ian, so i eventually got through! :biggrin:
> *


some bullshit rule about no guns.. and sneaking in your own liquor.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 26 2006, 10:41 AM~6827064
> *I gotta make it out to ToC this weekend. Playboy and clubin, no brainer!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

My old high school buddy Ric invited me to Ultra for a photoshoot....and hang with some broads :biggrin: 




























THEN we were at Copa for the Naughty Miss Santa competition











THE WINNER


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Mayne! thats what that text was about! I missed out bigtime


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, her top says "F#CK Me I'm Famous" 

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2006, 11:50 AM~6827131
> *Yeah, her top says "F#CK Me I'm Famous"
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


I sure wouldve helped her out on that!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2006, 11:48 AM~6827112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one on da right looks like a man.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 26 2006, 10:52 AM~6827148
> *one on da right looks like a man..  :scrutinize:
> *


prolly why she didnt win...actually got booed. Good thing you agree or else I'd be worried.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I would voted for her.....................................................



















to get the hell outta the club!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thats all you Death Dealer :0 :biggrin: 













Me likey the winner though :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

lol. you bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i want a wife beater shirt, that says "wife beater"


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 26 2006, 12:14 PM~6827291
> *i want a wife beater shirt, that says "wife beater"
> *


lol! too funny.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think they promote Famous Stars n Straps...hence her top saying that. And alot of them promoters we work with there were sporting that brand. I got a Dayton belt buckle for Xmas....I just need the belt so I can sport that B!tch!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2006, 12:16 PM~6827304
> *I think they promote Famous Stars n Straps...hence her top saying that.  And alot of them promoters we work with there were sporting that brand.  I got a Dayton belt buckle for Xmas....I just need the belt so I can sport that B!tch!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

alright bert, where are the nudes??? humm......... :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 26 2006, 11:14 AM~6827291
> *i want a wife beater shirt, that says "wife beater"
> *


Its been done...thats an old idea :uh: 

Come up with something that'll make money and blow it up!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 26 2006, 11:17 AM~6827312
> *alright bert, where are the nudes??? humm......... :ugh:
> *


Its called private collection. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2006, 12:18 PM~6827321
> *Its called private collection. :biggrin:
> *


the bid starts at .25 cents, nobody out bid me! ahahahahahaha. Hopefully i'll make it out to the clubin scence this weekend. Im going back on my diet the 1st and that means no more drinking!  Now if i dont eat anything that day, i can have about 4. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2006, 12:17 PM~6827316
> *Its been done...thats an old idea  :uh:
> 
> Come up with something that'll make money and blow it up!!
> *


fk $.. i just want the shirt. think i'll go get some wife beaters embroidered this weekend.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 26 2006, 11:22 AM~6827360
> *the bid starts at .25 cents, nobody out bid me! ahahahahahaha. Hopefully i'll make it out to the clubin scence this weekend. Im going back on my diet the 1st and that means no more drinking!    Now if i dont eat anything that day, i can have about 4. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah well iffin you dont eat nuthin, you'll prolly only need 3 to get lit up.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2006, 12:28 PM~6827405
> *Yeah well iffin you dont eat nuthin, you'll prolly only need 3 to get lit up.
> *


Nope, on the Atkins i can eat alot, but no carbs!! Thats the hard part. Last year i went on it and lost 55lbs in a month in half. I dont weight nearly as much as i did last year so im planning on losing about 30lbs. gotta stay under 30 carbs aday. Its tough, but i have alot of will power.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 26 2006, 11:44 AM~6827516
> *Nope, on the Atkins i can eat alot, but no carbs!! Thats the hard part. Last year i went on it and lost 55lbs in a month in half. I dont weight nearly as much as i did last year so im planning on losing about 30lbs. gotta stay under 30 carbs aday. Its tough, but i have alot of will power.
> *


 I dont trust Atkins because it puts you in a state of ketosis or a simulated diabetic state. Its just most people cant understand excercise makes a world of difference. I eat decent portions but thats rule number 1 portion control. I eat a lot of fiber but I dont cut out carbs all together. All my breads and stuff are STONE GROUND whole wheat (higher fiber content). Meat portion should be no more than the size of your fist. Eliminate sodas and up your water intake. Excercise in the morning, get your metabolism up and ride off of that all day, as opposed to an evening workout, go home, shower and relax. That helped me lose about 50 lbs without extreme dieting. Its psychological....the same food served in a smaller plate feels like you had a more filling meal than served on a huge plate. Purely all in your head.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up h-town??......hope everyone had a good christmas!!!!....i know my babies did..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Dec 10 2006, 07:44 PM~6736462
> *I rode in a car with airbags for the second time and it rides ruff as hell. Is there a way to get them to ride smoother? It was smooth over small bumps but when you hit big bumps it feels like you fell on your ass.
> *


what'd i say yesterday? bah humbug.. fk fk'n xmas.. 

:angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2006, 09:38 AM~6827046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah , and bring ur STREET HOPPER TOO, i think it's time to find out who's houston's king of the streets again   ( no radicals circus please) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 26 2006, 03:08 PM~6829199
> *what'd i say yesterday? bah humbug.. fk fk'n xmas..
> 
> :angry:
> *



either santa shit in your stocking or he called you fat boy :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 26 2006, 04:30 PM~6829414
> *either santa shit in your stocking or he called you fat boy :biggrin:
> *


both.. 

:tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 26 2006, 03:37 PM~6829462
> *both..
> 
> :tears:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2006, 01:16 PM~6827773
> *I dont trust Atkins because it puts you in a state of ketosis or a simulated diabetic state.  Its just most people cant understand excercise makes a world of difference.  I eat decent portions but thats rule number 1 portion control.  I eat a lot of fiber but I dont cut out carbs all together.  All my breads and stuff are STONE GROUND whole wheat (higher fiber content).  Meat portion should be no more than the size of your fist.  Eliminate sodas and up your water intake.  Excercise in the morning, get your metabolism up and ride off of that all day, as opposed to an evening workout, go home, shower and relax.  That helped me lose about 50 lbs without extreme dieting.  Its psychological....the same food served in a smaller plate feels like you had a more filling meal than served on a huge plate.  Purely all in your head.
> *


I dont trust it either, but i'd figure it'll help me lose it real quick then i go on a real diet. I'll be at the weight by mid feb then slow it down. I havent run at all this month, kinda the holiday getaway. Starting the 1st, running the usual 2 miles at the up and down elevation park we have here. not really looking forward to it, but when i start to see the results, it'll give me more motivation.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

well for christmas eve i stabbed my homeboy flaco in the hand and there was blood everywhere and he was shaking scared as fuck cause it wouldnt stop bleeding and i talked to him yesterday and he sad that he cant move his hand.i told him i would take him to the emergency room but he didnt want to go.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Dec 26 2006, 07:29 PM~6831577
> *well for christmas eve i stabbed my homeboy flaco in the hand and there was blood everywhere and he was shaking scared as fuck cause it wouldnt stop bleeding and i talked to him yesterday and he sad that he cant move his hand.i told him i would take him to the emergency room but he didnt want to go.
> *


gangsta :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Dec 26 2006, 08:29 PM~6831577
> *well for christmas eve i stabbed my homeboy flaco in the hand and there was blood everywhere and he was shaking scared as fuck cause it wouldnt stop bleeding and i talked to him yesterday and he sad that he cant move his hand.i told him i would take him to the emergency room but he didnt want to go.
> *



let me guess......he tried to steal your tamales :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99+Dec 26 2006, 09:29 PM~6831577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what happens.. fork to da knuckles..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 26 2006, 03:06 PM~6829172
> *what's up h-town??......hope everyone had a good christmas!!!!....i know my babies did..... :biggrin:
> *


xmas was great! had a great time with the family. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got pumps for sale? with or without tanks is ok.. motors must be chrome.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 27 2006, 12:05 PM~6835419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats stupid.. dont look right, unless it would have antlers on the hood.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey guys, in 2007 we are going to launch the WWT (WEGO WORLD TOUR). It is going to be a new car show tour open to different promoters with different sizes of shows. We are still adding shows to the calendar and finalizing some sponsorship deals, but if you would go check out WWT Web Site and let me know what you think that would be great. 

This would be almost an exclusively Texas based tour...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 27 2006, 12:13 PM~6835446
> *Hey guys, in 2007 we are going to launch the WWT (WEGO WORLD TOUR).  It is going to be a new car show tour open to different promoters with different sizes of shows.  We are still adding shows to the calendar and finalizing some sponsorship deals, but if you would go check out WWT Web Site and let me know what you think that would be great.
> 
> This would be almost an exclusively Texas based tour...
> ...


i dont like wrestling. check with snyper and latin..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 27 2006, 11:13 AM~6835446
> *Hey guys, in 2007 we are going to launch the WWT (WEGO WORLD TOUR).  It is going to be a new http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...qpid=6835446car show tour open to different promoters with different sizes of shows.  We are still adding shows to the calendar and finalizing some sponsorship deals, but if you would go check out WWT Web Site and let me know what you think that would be great.
> 
> This would be almost an exclusively Texas based tour...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Aren't you supposed to be at work?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 27 2006, 11:18 AM~6835472
> *Aren't you supposed to be at work?
> *


i am with a freaking ear ache can hear shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 27 2006, 10:19 AM~6835475
> *i am with a freaking ear ache can hear shit
> *


lier.. i just called you


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 02:18 PM~6836698
> *lier.. i just called you
> *


u called me?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 26 2006, 08:04 PM~6831432
> *I dont trust it either, but i'd figure it'll help me lose it real quick then i go on a real diet. I'll be at the weight by mid feb then slow it down. I havent run at all this month, kinda the holiday getaway. Starting the 1st, running the usual 2 miles at the up and down elevation park we have here. not really looking forward to it, but when i start to see the results, it'll give me more motivation.
> *


This is what my typical meals look like....nto very delicious looking.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*
= what mine is usually like*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know how to get in touch with someone from marcustoms? need to talk power moves for da 68..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Marcustoms, Inc.
Marcustoms Custom Automotive
1820 Humble Westfield Rd.
Houston, Tx 77073
Shop: 281.209.9550
[email protected]
WWW. M A R C U S T O M S . C O M
COOL CARS/CCE Hydraulics Houston Distributor
Sales, Service, & Installation
Authorized Dealer For:
Master Image Customs
Kp Components


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2006, 04:53 PM~6837382
> *Marcustoms, Inc.
> Marcustoms Custom Automotive
> 1820 Humble Westfield Rd.
> ...


damn.. are the fk'n marcustoms fan club president or something?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 27 2006, 03:03 PM~6837494
> *damn.. are the fk'n marcustoms fan club president or something?
> *


he posted like 2 pages ago.. but i forgot it was around the time u where being a ***


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 05:05 PM~6837512
> *he posted like 2 pages ago.. but i forgot it was around the time u where being a ***
> *


ah, fk you.. you o' insane clown posse listening mother fker..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 04:05 PM~6837512
> *he posted like 2 pages ago.. but i forgot it was around the time u where being a ***
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 27 2006, 03:14 PM~6837585
> *ah, fk you..  you o' insane clown posse listening mother fker..
> *


it was in your car.. you the one who bought the cd..
i just pushed play..



btw.. burn me a copy puta!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who this mark dude from marcustoms? i know this *****? i left message.. aint heard back yet.. his shop nice as the houston stylez shop?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 04:05 PM~6837512
> *he posted like 2 pages ago.. but i forgot it was around the time u where being a ***
> *


HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAA!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2006, 05:54 PM~6837944
> *HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAA!
> *


ah.. geneva watch.. hush up.. oh, and tell max.. when's next party.. imma come thru.. just promise you wont get naked again..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 27 2006, 03:49 PM~6837905
> *who this mark dude from marcustoms? i know this *****? i left message.. aint heard back yet..    his shop nice as the houston stylez shop?
> *


u might of seen him hop the yellow truck from krazy toyz.. and his shop is better than ours..
but we're cheaper...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 25 2006, 01:28 PM~6821048
> *looking for car club in houston.. one where i wont be expected to go to meetings, or wash cars, or make bbq, etc etc..  and if say i aint showing, i aint showing..fk ya'll.
> 
> 
> *



no invites?


:angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 27 2006, 05:03 PM~6838009
> *ah.. geneva watch..  hush up..  oh, and tell max.. when's next party..  imma come thru.. just promise you wont get naked again..
> *


GENEVA? MUST BE JOKING. NO FAKE SHIT AROUND HERE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2006, 08:18 PM~6839655
> *GENEVA?  MUST BE JOKING.  NO FAKE SHIT AROUND HERE.
> *


yo .. what yall doing for new years.. might head up there to max's


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2006, 09:19 PM~6839674
> *yo .. what yall doing for new years.. might head up there to max's
> *


THATS WHERE WE'LL BE. DONT TELL SIXTY8IMP.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2006, 08:21 PM~6839679
> *THATS WHERE WE'LL BE.  DONT TELL SIXTY8IMP.
> *


ok.. i wont tell dat grouchie ass ***** shit..
fuckin bastard


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk ya'll.. i got plans for new years anyway.. gonna get wasted.. and go behind house and bust guns..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 27 2006, 09:40 PM~6839806
> *fk ya'll..  i got plans for new years anyway..  gonna get wasted.. and go behind hosue and bust guns..
> *


GET DRUNK AND CATCH A BULLET WITH YOUR TEETH! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2006, 08:57 PM~6839942
> *GET DRUNK AND CATCH A BULLET WITH YOUR TEETH! :cheesy:
> *


or with his ass..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> hell yeah , and bring ur STREET HOPPER TOO, i think it's time to find out who's houston's king of the streets again
> 
> 
> I want to welcome SWITCHES4LIFE to KRAZY TOYZ.For those that dont know ,now you know.
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 28 2006, 12:04 AM~6840495
> *I want to welcome SWITCHES4LIFE to KRAZY TOYZ.For those that dont know ,now you know.
> Juan KT
> *


power moves..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 27 2006, 10:40 PM~6839806
> *fk ya'll..  i got plans for new years anyway..  gonna get wasted.. and go behind house and bust guns..
> *


New years, aka Shoot day....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 28 2006, 08:57 AM~6842137
> *New years, aka Shoot day....
> *


not in your hood.. they'll call HPD,ATF, FBI, CIA, KGB.. all will sworm in on you.. ya'll ****** be tasered so long.. your pube hairs will fry.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 28 2006, 10:11 AM~6842343
> *not in your hood..  they'll call HPD,ATF, FBI, CIA, KGB.. all will sworm in on you.. ya'll ****** be tasered so long.. your pube hairs will fry.
> *


Right behind my house is brand new homes and right next to them is the hood apartments i used to hang out in back in high school..... I hear gun shots once a week... Last weekend all i could hear was 102.9 The reason i still bought my place is b/c the apartments days are numbered


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What'z Houston!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What'z up Houston!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

11 members are celebrating their birthday today
DavyFromSC(30), Lil_Rob00(24), MIJITODEHOUSTON(25), M.Fuentes(22), bigalaska(21), chiquito1228(18), madeinchina628(30), Ice Block(22), LostSoul(31), str8_tripn_82(24), *BloCc(22)* 

dang.. blocc, you just a youngsta.. happy bday *****..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this lame.. i'd done like 10 mins worth of work..since i got here a 8am.. so fk'n bored. 


oh, party my crib new years eve.. booze and hookaz..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 28 2006, 11:13 AM~6842825
> *11 members are celebrating their birthday today
> DavyFromSC(30), Lil_Rob00(24), MIJITODEHOUSTON(25), M.Fuentes(22), bigalaska(21), chiquito1228(18), madeinchina628(30), Ice Block(22), LostSoul(31), str8_tripn_82(24), BloCc(22)
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, im bored again.. someone entertain me


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 28 2006, 12:43 PM~6844116
> *this lame..  i'd done like 10 mins worth of work..since i got here a 8am..  so fk'n bored.
> oh, party my crib new years eve..  booze and hookaz..
> *


Hookaz?? 










Now skrippas on the other hand! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 28 2006, 04:02 PM~6845564
> *Hookaz??
> 
> 
> ...


aint much of a difference if you ask me.. both give head like champs when they drunk..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

que pasa messicans...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 28 2006, 12:43 PM~6844116
> *this lame..  i'd done like 10 mins worth of work..since i got here a 8am..  so fk'n bored.
> oh, party my crib new years eve..  booze and hookaz..
> *


can i go?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Dec 28 2006, 11:46 PM~6849954
> *can i go?
> *


i guess.. you here every new years.. some shit about how we related..and you have to be invited.. but i dunno.. :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..and snyper.. gotta promise you wont stab nobody.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SSSHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh do you hear that?




:0 




:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 29 2006, 07:38 AM~6852221
> *oh..and snyper..  gotta promise you wont stab nobody.
> *


ok,ill bring my gun then


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2006, 06:57 PM~6857857
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!!!!!!!! HOPE EVERYONE PARTIES SAFELY!!!!!!!! SEE YA IN 2007!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave: :wave: HAPPY NEW YEAR :wave: :wave:
http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

haters, busters


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like bush can sit down and shut the fuck now.....looks like he got his man


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://pandachute.com/videos/leaked_saddam_being_hung_video


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

vid looks shitty


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE, IF NOT HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

juan are u interested in selling your winch that u have hook up to your trailer call me if u want to sell it 2819145166.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE!!!! :thumbsup: HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD TIME.............NEW YEAR NEW HOPPER... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Dec 31 2006, 05:52 PM~6871388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT, LET GET THE PARTY STARTED...  ILL BE THERE FO SURE, ITS TIME TO SEE WHOS" KING OF STREET SINGLES"....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

happy new year from the HYPNOTIZED family


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > hell yeah , and bring ur STREET HOPPER TOO, i think it's time to find out who's houston's king of the streets again
> > I want to welcome SWITCHES4LIFE to KRAZY TOYZ.For those that dont know ,now you know.
> > Juan KT
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=15849

happy birthday sone of a bitch..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy New Years to everyone! uffin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM BAD INFLUENCES AND OUR EXTENDED FAMILY.

FYI. DARKNESS IS IN THE BACK SOMEWHERE. :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

To all the members of L.I.L. that I will be meeting at MaGregor Park on the 7th. I will not be able to bring out my LS to the picnic. :tears:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

que que?? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2007, 03:04 PM~6875992
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=15849
> 
> happy birthday sone of a bitch..
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 1 2007, 04:36 PM~6877106
> *To all the members of L.I.L. that I will be meeting at MaGregor Park on the 7th. I will not be able to bring out my LS to the picnic. :tears:
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 1 2007, 09:19 PM~6878932
> *:biggrin:
> *


Don't :tears: getting old


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Dec 22 2006, 06:18 PM~6806038
> *Just wanted to say hi to everyone love ya'll laterz
> *


ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Dec 26 2006, 09:29 PM~6831577
> *well for christmas eve i stabbed my homeboy flaco in the hand and there was blood everywhere and he was shaking scared as fuck cause it wouldnt stop bleeding and i talked to him yesterday and he sad that he cant move his hand.i told him i would take him to the emergency room but he didnt want to go.
> *


DID HE DISRESPECT YOUR TEJANO COLLECTION.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Some new discovered talent in Houston. 19 yrs old and throwing down.






































Will have pics next week of the work he'll be doing on my Mazda. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mas...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone need a mural done hit me up asap, he'll be here til the 10th. Wednesday til Friday he might be available, Sat & Sun doing the bed of my Mazda B2200 and Mon-Tues he might be able to do a little something. I know he's going to do a homeboys truck sometime this week before Friday. Charges reasonable and his murals look realistic and not cartoon or distorted like. Boiler just hit me up so tomorrow might be booked.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

El Mazda in progress...




























FYI: Will not be considered a lowrider but will be done in the late 80's minitruck style with tilt bed to show the mural that will be done on the shell of the snugtop & a set of fresh daytons :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el homeboy Juan's trokita which will sport a fresh mural soon :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 31 2006, 04:59 PM~6871729
> *juan are u interested in selling your winch that u have hook up to your trailer call me if u want to sell it 2819145166.
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:31 PM~6871868
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE!!!! :thumbsup: HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD TIME.............NEW YEAR NEW HOPPER... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: My Cartier should be ready sometime this year.


Juan KT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Happy New Year to everyone !! 

From KRAZY TOYZ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

An ole ford I'm picking up for hauling. Only got it since the body is straight and only 79,000 original miles. Will flip later.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 2 2007, 09:59 AM~6881123
> *Happy New Year to everyone !!
> 
> From KRAZY TOYZ
> *


Que onda Juan? How was the party? Time for a diet, put on 15 lbs since Thanksgiving.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 08:02 AM~6881131
> *Que onda Juan?  How was the party?  Time for a diet, put on 15 lbs since Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> ...


The party was fun.Too many people in my House ,I need a bigger house. :biggrin: 

You should've came to the party.You were suppose to come yesterday too.

Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 2 2007, 10:18 AM~6881179
> *The party was fun.Too many people in my House ,I need a bigger house. :biggrin:
> 
> You should've came to the party.You were suppose to come yesterday too.
> ...


The drive back from el valle was tiring Sunday. Called yesterday and got the voicemail.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

dude gets down on the murals.....look realistic!!! 

you puttin SUAVECITO on the top of the truck? :biggrin: bust it out with some deep dish 15x8's....low pro's....

nothing wrong with a mini-truck....we have a die hard mini trucker in our club too...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 08:14 AM~6880989
> *Some new discovered talent in Houston.  19 yrs old and throwing down.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 10:28 AM~6881212
> *dude gets down on the murals.....look realistic!!!
> 
> you puttin SUAVECITO on the top of the truck? :biggrin:  bust it out with some deep dish 15x8's....low pro's....
> ...


it's going with an aztec theme to it. had a 63 impala already but always wanted to do a minitruck. going to get the frame wrapped and probably chromed out. should have done that 1st but intentions at the beginning was just to paint and put rims. going all out with it now and will be picking up an early 60's impala soon


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

a new year....a new begining


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 11:12 AM~6881439
> *a new year....a new begining
> *



:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 11:36 AM~6881565
> * HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 09:36 AM~6881565
> * HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 08:33 AM~6881228
> *it's going with an aztec theme to it.  had a 63 impala already but always wanted to do a minitruck.  going to get the frame wrapped and probably chromed out.  should have done that 1st but intentions at the beginning was just to paint and put rims.  going all out with it now and will be picking up an early 60's impala soon
> *


BET 20 YOU DONT FINISH IT


AND DAMN HOW MANY TIMES U SEND THE HAPPY NEW YEAR TXT MESSAGE I GOT IT ATLEAST 10 TIMES :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 11:44 AM~6881605
> *BET 20 YOU DONT FINISH IT
> AND DAMN HOW MANY TIMES U SEND THE HAPPY NEW YEAR TXT MESSAGE I GOT IT ATLEAST 10 TIMES  :uh:
> *


Bet is on. I sent it once, probably yo'cheap cellphone service.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 09:46 AM~6881613
> *Bet is on.  I sent it once, probably yo'cheap cellphone service.
> *


AINT NOTHIN CHEAP ABOUT THE LONE. NOT EVEN THE WHEELS I ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 11:48 AM~6881630
> *AINT NOTHIN CHEAP ABOUT THE LONE.  NOT EVEN THE WHEELS I ROLL  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DID YOU COPY THAT DENA. I SAID AINT NOTHING CHEAP ABOUT THE WHEELS I ROLL.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 2 2007, 12:15 PM~6881792
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 12:16 PM~6881801
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 2 2007, 12:16 PM~6881802
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2006, 12:16 PM~6827304
> *I got a Dayton belt buckle for Xmas....I just need the belt so I can sport that B!tch!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and a car also :cheesy: Looks nice.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 12:08 PM~6881739
> *DID YOU COPY THAT DENA. I SAID AINT NOTHING CHEAP ABOUT THE WHEELS I ROLL.
> *


Too bad you can't say the same about your house or car! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 12:30 PM~6881906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAPPY FKN NEW YEAR!! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 2 2007, 12:34 PM~6881942
> *mest up.
> *


AGREE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 11:36 AM~6881948
> *AGREE
> *


Noted


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 12:38 PM~6881960
> *Noted
> *


BOOKED


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 11:39 AM~6881969
> *BOOKED
> *


Archived


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 12:40 PM~6881974
> *Archived
> *


MICROFICHED


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

shred it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headli...ld/4438299.html

interesting


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

stupid


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 10:29 AM~6881904
> *Too bad you can't say the same about your house or car!  :0
> *


TRICK PLEASE I GOT MORE IN MY SURROUND SOUND HOME THEATRE AND FISH TANK THAN YOU DO ON THAT FLEETWOOD, OH AND ITS ALL PAID FOR IN FULL,


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

LONE STAR , Whats the deal with the chrome accumulators?

Juan KT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FOR THE RECORD I COULD HAVE WENT THE BEATWOOD ROUTE. BUT FUCK THAT 1996 AINT NEW ENUFF FOR ME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 12:45 PM~6881996
> *TRICK PLEASE I GOT MORE IN MY SURROUND SOUND HOME THEATRE AND FISH TANK THAN YOU DO ON THAT FLEETWOOD, OH AND ITS ALL PAID FOR IN FULL,
> *


Yeah, I'm sure you worked it into the "sale" paid in full by the bank


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 2 2007, 10:47 AM~6882003
> *LONE STAR , Whats the deal with the chrome accumulators?
> 
> Juan KT
> *


SORRY, SOLD THEM LAST WEEK.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 10:48 AM~6882010
> *Yeah, I'm sure you worked it into the "sale" paid in full by the bank
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT MY BANK SITUATION. JUST KNOW I AINT 100K OR MORE IN DEBT. NOT EVEN 50. SHIT NOT EVEN 40 NOT EVEN 30?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 12:47 PM~6882007
> *FOR THE RECORD I COULD HAVE WENT THE BEATWOOD ROUTE. BUT FUCK THAT 1996 AINT NEW ENUFF FOR ME
> *


I UNDERSTAND ... YOU DIDN'T BUY A FLEETWOOD CAUSE YOU WERE AFRAID YOU'D FIX IT ALL UP AND FOLKS WOULD STILL SAY MY RIDE WAS BETTER ... AND YOU CAN'T HANDLE GETTING BEAT BY A GIRL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 12:49 PM~6882019
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT MY BANK SITUATION. JUST KNOW I AINT 100K OR MORE IN DEBT. NOT EVEN 50. SHIT NOT EVEN 40 NOT EVEN 30?
> *


NEVER SAID I WAS WORRIED ABOUT YOUR BANK SITUATION ... I'M STRAIGHT ... I GOT EVERYTHING I'VE EVER WANTED AND MORE ... MAYBE SOMEDAY YOU CAN MAKE IT UP HERE TO UPPER MIDDLE CLASS AMERICA


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whut it dew peeps....HAPPY NEW YEARS to all of ya....hopefully this will be a better year than last.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 10:51 AM~6882028
> *NEVER SAID I WAS WORRIED ABOUT YOUR BANK SITUATION ... I'M STRAIGHT ... I GOT EVERYTHING I'VE EVER WANTED AND MORE ... MAYBE SOMEDAY YOU CAN MAKE IT UP HERE TO UPPER MIDDLE CLASS AMERICA
> *


FRESNO IS MIDDLE CLASS AMERICA LOLOL HOW MANY TRAILERS ARE THERE IN FRESNO TX.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 2 2007, 12:51 PM~6882029
> *whut it dew peeps....HAPPY NEW YEARS to all of ya....hopefully this will be a better year than last.
> *


AGREE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 12:52 PM~6882033
> *FRESNO IS MIDDLE CLASS AMERICA LOLOL HOW MANY TRAILERS ARE THERE IN FRESNO TX.
> *


NOT WHERE I'M AT ... I'M HAPPY TO PAY MY $5500 IN TAXES SO MY KIDS CAN GO TO SOME OF THE BEST SCHOOLS IN THE HOUSTON AREA ... SO YOU CAN PUT THAT IN YOUR PIPE AND SMOKE IT ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 12:45 PM~6881994
> *stupid
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

5500 IN TAXES DOES THAT COME WITH SOME VASELINE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 12:54 PM~6882052
> *5500 IN TAXES DOES THAT COME WITH SOME VASELINE.
> *


WELL THAT WAS MIGHTY GAY OF YOU ... :uh: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DIDNT U SAY U WERE BORDER LINE WITH QUAIL VALLEY. YOU PAY 5500. CROSS OVER FT BEND TOLL ROAD AND PAY 5500 MINUS 3500


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 12:55 PM~6882060
> *DIDNT U SAY U WERE BORDER LINE WITH QUAIL VALLEY. YOU PAY 5500. CROSS OVER FT BEND TOLL ROAD AND PAY 5500 MINUS 3500
> *


NOPE ... I'M IN NEW FRESNO ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 10:58 AM~6882078
> *NOPE ... I'M IN NEW FRESNO ...
> *


IS THAT WHAT THE HOME BUILDER TOLD U LOL. OK DENA U WIN, YOURE BETTER THAN ME, YOUR CAR AND HOUSE HOUSE ARE BETTER THAN ME. BUT WHEN IM 35 OR 40 HOW EVER OLD YOU ARE MAYBE I CAN BE JUST LIKE U WITH MY FIRST LOWRIDER AND FIRST HOUSE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 2 2007, 08:28 AM~6880919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if fresno is middle class, im in the slums..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 12:58 PM~6882078
> *NOPE ... I'M IN NEW FRESNO ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you said "new" fresno.. like old one wasn't bad enough..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:00 PM~6882095
> * :uh:    never thought i'd say this, but what a waste of primer. .
> *


Damn I thought mikes wife was replying to topics in one shot? As long as you don't sit on the tailgate later on, everything will be fine.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:03 PM~6882108
> *Damn I thought mikes wife was replying to topics in one shot?  As long as you don't sit on the tailgate later on, everything will be fine.
> *


*****, thats 1st thing imma do.. be like "fk yo tailgate ******, shoulda never gave a ***** money"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, and i had to catch up..cause i just got to work..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:04 PM~6882115
> ******, thats 1st thing imma do..  be like "fk yo tailgate ******, shoulda never gave a ***** money"
> *


? makes no sense caprice rollin' on menudo pots :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, another white lincoln for sale.. 75k miles in my hood..looks/runs brand new.. i decided not to.. but if ya'll want it.. its at lot on corner of canal/s.wayside or macario garcia.. or whatever da fk that street is named this year..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:06 PM~6882123
> *?  makes no sense caprice rollin' on menudo pots  :uh:
> *


ha.. wrong.. had menudo pots on the 02 impala.. puto..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:07 PM~6882131
> *oh, another white lincoln for sale..  75k miles in my hood..looks/runs brand new..  i decided not to.. but if ya'll want it.. its at lot on corner of canal/s.wayside or macario garcia.. or whatever da fk that street is named this year..
> *


How about you get a casa instead of buying cars and step up to the next level?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

got enuff real estate experts up in hurr that can offer advise!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 2 2007, 01:08 PM~6882149
> *got enuff real estate experts up in hurr that can offer advise!!!  :roflmao:
> *


Si, my advice is move to the country fo' mo' land. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:09 PM~6882159
> *Si, my advice is move to the country fo' mo' land.  :biggrin:
> *



Out towards Sealy its 2000/ acre!!!!!!!!!!!

My bros and I are picking some up and setting a trailer on it for now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:08 PM~6882143
> *How about you get a casa instead of buying cars and step up to the next level?
> *


naw.. imma hold out til i find me a rich brawd, to finance my spread.. 
that, or just build a huge garage for my cars, and live in there.. thats keepin it real.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 2 2007, 01:10 PM~6882166
> *Out towards Sealy its 2000/ acre!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My bros and I are picking some up and setting a trailer on it for now.
> ...


You ought to buy the next lot and drop that trailer that is currently on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now that i think about it.. my bedroom feels like a garage.. with all the boxes of car parts and crap i got everywhere.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:12 PM~6882180
> *now that i think about it.. my bedroom feels like a garage.. with all the boxes of car parts and crap i got everywhere..    :angry:
> *


My current bedroom is twice as big as that and the next is 4 times :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:12 PM~6882178
> *You ought to buy the next lot and drop that trailer that is currently on it.
> *



Im planning on it once I move into the other place.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:13 PM~6882186
> *My current bedroom is twice as big as that and the next is 4 times  :biggrin:
> *


thats cause your rich.. balla even.. 


wish i could be like ya'll rich dudes.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 2 2007, 01:13 PM~6882188
> *Im planning on it once I move into the other place.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:14 PM~6882193
> *thats cause your rich..  balla even..
> wish i could be like ya'll rich dudes..  :angry:
> *


I'm a po' messican


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:15 PM~6882197
> *I'm a po' messican
> *


lies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:16 PM~6882208
> *lies
> *


:uh: 

you the one sporting the capalla on 22's and a '68 impala on 13's :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 11:14 AM~6882193
> *thats cause your rich..  balla even..
> wish i could be like ya'll rich dudes..  :angry:
> *


just have to work hard for da man like how u make fun of me doing it :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a broke ******


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 01:18 PM~6882222
> *im a broke ******
> *


no joke  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 01:17 PM~6882214
> *just have to work hard for da man like how u make fun of me doing it  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 12:59 PM~6882087
> *IS THAT WHAT THE HOME BUILDER TOLD U LOL. OK DENA U WIN, YOURE BETTER THAN ME, YOUR CAR AND HOUSE HOUSE ARE BETTER THAN ME. BUT WHEN IM 35 OR 40 HOW EVER OLD YOU ARE MAYBE I CAN BE JUST LIKE U WITH MY FIRST LOWRIDER AND FIRST HOUSE
> *


LOL ... YEAH, YOU KNOW ME KENNETH ... THIS IS NOT MY FIRST HOUSE NOR MY FIRST LOWRIDER EITHER .... DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT CAUSE IT TOOK YOU THIS LONG TO GET OUT OF YOUR DADDY'S HOUSE .... SHIT I HAD MY OWN HOUSE AND A LOWRIDER BY THE TIME I WAS 21 ... AND I'M NOT QUITE 30 YEARS OLD YET ... NOT THAT IT MATTERS ... THAT DOESN'T BOTHER ME ... I KNOW I'M BETTER .... I DON'T NEED YOU TO REASSURE ME OF THAT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:20 PM~6882239
> *:angry:
> *


I just read your sig. LOL :thumbsup: 

*looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows.. *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:01 PM~6882102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you said "new" fresno..   like old one wasn't bad enough..
> *


I'm not even going to waste my time with your ole living in the projects with Grandma ass ... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 11:18 AM~6882230
> *no joke    :biggrin:
> *


its true...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 01:23 PM~6882258
> *I'm not even going to waste my time with your ole living in the projects with Grandma ass ...  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 11:21 AM~6882246
> *LOL ... YEAH, YOU KNOW ME KENNETH ... THIS IS NOT MY FIRST HOUSE NOR MY FIRST LOWRIDER EITHER .... DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT CAUSE IT TOOK YOU THIS LONG TO GET OUT OF YOUR DADDY'S HOUSE .... SHIT I HAD MY OWN HOUSE AND A LOWRIDER BY THE TIME I WAS 21 ... AND I'M NOT QUITE 30 YEARS OLD YET ... NOT THAT IT MATTERS ... THAT DOESN'T BOTHER ME ... I KNOW I'M BETTER .... I DON'T NEED YOU TO REASSURE ME OF THAT
> *


IT DIDNT TAKE ME "THIS LONG" I STAY WITH POPS BY CHOICE. REMEMBER I DONT HAVE 3 OR 4 OR 5 KIDS . LIKE I SAID YOU FEEL GREAT PAYING FOR THAT 140K HOUSE AND 5500 A YEAR IN TAXES HEY MORE POWER TO YOU. I DONT NEED TO "KEEP UP" WITH THE OTHERS. IM FINE WHERE IM AT. NA MEAN. YOU SOUND LIKE SOMEONE WE BOTH KNOW. TYPICAL HATER.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 01:24 PM~6882262
> *its true...
> *


At least my lil niggy won't be cold this winter :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 01:24 PM~6882265
> *IT DIDNT TAKE ME "THIS LONG" I STAY WITH POPS BY CHOICE. REMEMBER I DONT HAVE 3 OR 4 OR 5 KIDS . LIKE I SAID YOU FEEL GREAT PAYING FOR THAT 140K HOUSE AND 5500 A YEAR IN TAXES HEY MORE POWER TO YOU. I DONT NEED TO "KEEP UP" WITH THE OTHERS. IM FINE WHERE IM AT. NA MEAN.  YOU SOUND LIKE SOMEONE WE BOTH KNOW. TYPICAL HATER.
> *


HATER! :roflmao: YOU THE ONE WORRIED ABOUT WHAT KIND OF RIMS I GOT FROM THE GET GO! LOL ... I GOT 2 BEAUTIFUL KIDS, A 160K HOUSE, A BAD ASS LOWRIDER LAC, A BAD ASS JOB AND MONEY IN THE BANK ... I GOT EVERYTHING AND MORE ... WHY WOULD I NEED TO HATE ON ANYONE?! ON THE CONTRARY ... I'M HAPPY YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR HOUSE AND YOU'RE MOVING UP ... BUYING HOUSES IS GOOD FOR LA RAZA :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 11:27 AM~6882280
> *HATER! :roflmao: YOU THE ONE WORRIED ABOUT WHAT KIND OF RIMS I GOT FROM THE GET GO!  LOL ... I GOT 2 BEAUTIFUL KIDS, A 160K HOUSE, A BAD ASS LOWRIDER LAC, A BAD ASS JOB AND MONEY IN THE BANK ... I GOT EVERYTHING AND MORE ... WHY WOULD I NEED TO HATE ON ANYONE?!  ON THE CONTRARY ... I'M HAPPY YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR HOUSE AND YOU'RE MOVING UP ... BUYING HOUSES IS GOOD FOR LA RAZA :biggrin:
> *


IF U GOT MONEY IN THE BANK WHY DONT U PAY OFF SOME OF THE 160K PAY IT EARLY NAMEAN THATS HOW U ROLL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 11:25 AM~6882267
> *At least my lil niggy won't be cold this winter  :cheesy:
> *


and why you say that..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 01:18 PM~6882222
> *im a broke ******
> *


*CONFIRMED!!*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG..........

WE CAN JUST JUMP IN DANNY'S CAR AND FIND A GOOD MUD HOLE..... :biggrin: 










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 11:31 AM~6882305
> *CONFIRMED!!
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i new i should have stayed in offtopic :uh: 


starting the new year on a bad note.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 01:30 PM~6882303
> *and why you say that..
> *


 :uh: 
can't even give Latin Claus some props :uh: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 2 2007, 01:22 PM~6882250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch, i stay in magnolia park..where we park da chebys on da yard.. and sport a platinium debit card.. 

REAL TALK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:34 PM~6882331
> *
> bitch, i stay in magnolia park..where we park da chebys on da yard.. and sport a platinium debit card..
> 
> ...


you forgot to add, and houses that still have tape on the windows since tropical storm allison :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 01:29 PM~6882294
> *IF U GOT MONEY IN THE BANK WHY DONT U PAY OFF SOME OF THE 160K PAY IT EARLY NAMEAN THATS HOW U ROLL
> *


WHO SAID I WASN'T? I AM PAYING IT OFF EARLY .... DAMN HOMIE .... DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME ... I'LL BE ALRIGHT :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 01:32 PM~6882315
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG..........
> 
> WE CAN JUST JUMP IN DANNY'S CAR AND FIND A GOOD MUD HOLE..... :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh: 

sorry, i dont live out in country where ya'll go mud'n and have "take tractor to work" days.. otherwise i'd be down.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 11:33 AM~6882321
> *:uh:
> can't even give Latin Claus some props  :uh:  :angry:
> *


**props**
happy!? :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 2 2007, 01:32 PM~6882317
> *i new i should have stayed in offtopic :uh:
> starting the new year on a bad note.
> *


:tongue: HAPPY NEW YEAR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:36 PM~6882350
> *:uh:
> 
> sorry, i dont live out in country where ya'll go mud'n and have "take tractor to work" days..    otherwise i'd be down.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 11:22 AM~6882250
> *I just read your sig.  LOL  :thumbsup:
> 
> looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows..
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 01:37 PM~6882355
> ***props**
> happy!? :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2007, 01:37 PM~6882362
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:36 PM~6882345
> *you forgot to add, and houses that still have tape on the windows since tropical storm allison  :dunno:
> *


thats neighbor.. and yeah, tape still there.. he just scored a new FORD van too.. from my count, thats 4 trucks,1 suv, 2 conversion vans since he got his lawsuit $.. oh, reminds me, he selling his 99 expedition on 22's.. if anybody interested.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2007, 01:37 PM~6882362
> *:thumbsdown:
> *




:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:38 PM~6882375
> *thats neighbor.. and yeah, tape still there..  he just scored a new FORD van too.. from my count, thats 4 trucks,1 suv, 2 conversion vans since he got his lawsuit $..  oh, reminds me, he selling his 99 expedition on 22's.. if anybody interested.
> *


if he was smart he would of used that $ to get out of the hood and make a better life for him and the kids instead of fronting like he has something by rolling fancy cars.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 11:39 AM~6882386
> *:tears:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 12:36 PM~6882350
> *:uh:
> 
> sorry, i dont live out in country where ya'll go mud'n and have "take tractor to work" days..    otherwise i'd be down.
> *



but i bet your front yard is all mud when it rains from your ass parkin on the grass.....no tractor needed here homie...i drive lacs....real lacs....not capriSSes...... :biggrin: ....i'm gonna need your address so when i lift my lac or my lincoln....i'll hop on your ass in your mud pit.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 12:40 PM~6882390
> *if he was smart he would of used that $ to get out of the hood and make a better life for him and the kids instead of fronting like he has something by rolling fancy cars.
> *



he is....he's the coyote....transportin meskins and drugs.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:40 PM~6882390
> *if he was smart he would of used that $ to get out of the hood and make a better life for him and the kids instead of fronting like he has something by rolling fancy cars.
> *


ha, aint nothing fancy about his cars.. just said he had alot of em.. and he did a ellie..and got a bunch of land with animals and horse, roosters, etc etc.. but did it in the motherland.. mexico..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 11:53 AM~6882484
> *but i bet your front yard is all mud when it rains from your ass parkin on the grass.....no tractor needed here homie...i drive lacs....real lacs....not capriSSes...... :biggrin: ....i'm gonna need your address so when i lift my lac or my lincoln....i'll hop on your ass in your mud pit.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


will any of these be needing some paint?? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 12:58 PM~6882524
> *will any of these be needing some paint?? :biggrin:
> *


lincoln...nothing special...maybe the same color with some patterns or pinstriping....it's my daily right now....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 01:53 PM~6882484
> *but i bet your front yard is all mud when it rains from your ass parkin on the grass.....no tractor needed here homie...i drive lacs....real lacs....not capriSSes...... :biggrin: ....i'm gonna need your address so when i lift my lac or my lincoln....i'll hop on your ass in your mud pit.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hop? you say hop? you aint even lifted.. unless something changed since last time is ee yo car..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 01:59 PM~6882528
> *lincoln...nothing special...maybe the same color with some patterns or pinstriping....it's my daily right now....
> *


baller :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 02:00 PM~6882535
> *baller  :0
> *


country folks being having paper


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:00 PM~6882534
> *hop? you say hop?  you aint even lifted..    unless something changed since last time is ee yo car..
> *



you haven't seen my red lac......but here you go just in case you need to know who's at your door..... :biggrin: ....and it ain't nothing but a weekend to lift one of these other 2 cars....just no need to do it right now....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:03 PM~6882553
> *you haven't seen my red lac......but here you go just in case you need to know who's at your door..... :biggrin: ....and it ain't nothing but a weekend to lift one of these other 2 cars....just no need to do it right now....
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 11:59 AM~6882528
> *lincoln...nothing special...maybe the same color with some patterns or pinstriping....it's my daily right now....
> *


humm 
u 
say 
patterns..
lets 
do 
it...
now 
dammit..
now :0 
dont 
wanna 
hear
your 
excuses 
either....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:05 PM~6882564
> *:worship:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

was going to make it into a hopper...reinforced the frame, dropped a 307 v8 in it.....extended and reinforced upper and lower a-arms.....reinforced crossmember....4 CCE PUMPS.....2 FUERTE 1" pumps with real ADEX dump....2 comp pumps to the back....poses really nice.....12 batteries.... :biggrin: 

but now...

i'm gonna build it for my son...he loves that car....so i'm gonna tear it apart....and start from scratch.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw an owl and thought of your ole scary a$$ mike hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 01:09 PM~6882602
> *humm
> u
> say
> ...



do you do any type of BUBBLES?? cause that's the shit!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 02:10 PM~6882608
> *Saw an owl and thought of your ole scary a$$ mike  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

mean when wifey skurred da fk out of em? jumped off couch like a female?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:11 PM~6882619
> *do you do any type of BUBBLES?? cause that's the shit!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 2 2007, 01:10 PM~6882608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just mad cause i can jump fker..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:13 PM~6882633
> *fk a lechusa.....i don't even play.....
> you just mad cause i can jump fker..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:12 PM~6882626
> *:0
> *



man i ain't gonna lie...first time i saw that shit on a car i tripped out...i thought it was real tight....looks bad ass......it just got old like 20" blades on an impala :biggrin: ....not knocking his painting, cause dude gets down...one of the best out there.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:13 PM~6882633
> *fk a lechusa.....i don't even play.....
> you just mad cause i can jump fker..... :biggrin:
> *


i dont gotta jump.. i carry 9 at all times..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:16 PM~6882659
> *man i ain't gonna lie...first time i saw that shit on a car i tripped out...i thought it was real tight....looks bad ass......it just got old like 20" blades on an impala :biggrin: ....not knocking his painting, cause dude gets down...one of the best out there.....
> *


well, you gotta be able to paint that good.. when you've done same paintjob 97129387419283741892347192834789127 times. key is repetition. suprised he dont have a drive-thru paint service..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:10 PM~6882608
> *Saw an owl and thought of your ole scary a$$ mike  hno:
> 
> 
> ...



hey is that darkness in the background with a slingshot?? haha :biggrin: 

ole squirrel huntin ass.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:16 PM~6882661
> *i dont gotta jump.. i carry 9 at all times..
> *



o si...like a ghost is gonna be scared of you with a gun....nombre...cayate....you'll end up screaming and shootin yourself in the leg....you are better off trying to hit it with your cane fker...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:16 PM~6882659
> *man i ain't gonna lie...first time i saw that shit on a car i tripped out...i thought it was real tight....looks bad ass......it just got old like 20" blades on an impala :biggrin: ....not knocking his painting, cause dude gets down...one of the best out there.....
> *


He's doing good for his age. Needs to complete the circle and become good in all aspects of painting. Still has time to perfect his skills.  

my bad, thought you were talking about sic713 aka darkness. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:19 PM~6882690
> *o si...like a ghost is gonna be scared of you with a gun....nombre...cayate....you'll end up screaming and shootin yourself in the leg....you are better off trying to hit it with your cane fker...... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

well, didnt have to use cane in awhile.. foot WAS gettin better.. til i fell down new years eve.. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:17 PM~6882670
> *well, you gotta be able to paint that good.. when you've done same paintjob 97129387419283741892347192834789127 times.  key is repetition.  suprised he dont have a drive-thru paint service..
> 
> 
> *



true...but you have to admit...he puts it down for the rollerz...... the leal bros from corpus are bad ass too...and cheaper....i've seen some nice work come from them.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:17 PM~6882674
> *hey is that darkness in the background with a slingshot?? haha  :biggrin:
> 
> ole squirrel huntin ass.....
> *


Nah that's the lechusa looking for you hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 02:21 PM~6882715
> *Nah that's the lechusa looking for you  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 12:11 PM~6882619
> *do you do any type of BUBBLES?? cause that's the shit!!!! :biggrin:
> *


if only requested.. but they wont be for covering up my fuck ups..
my goal is to make people say whos kandy man??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 12:21 PM~6882703
> *He's doing good for his age.  Needs to complete the circle and become good in all aspects of painting.  Still has time to perfect his skills.
> 
> my bad, thought you were talking about sic713 aka darkness.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: give me a couple of yrs.. circle will be completed and look more like a star


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 02:26 PM~6882742
> *:biggrin:  give me a couple of yrs.. circle will be completed and look more like a star
> *


I'll give you a call by then :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 12:27 PM~6882750
> *I'll give you a call by then  :biggrin:
> *


might be sooner than you think..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 01:25 PM~6882738
> *if only requested.. but they wont be for covering up my fuck ups..
> my goal is to make people say whos kandy man??
> *



you got potential homie....you've done good so far....practice makes perfect :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 01:28 PM~6882760
> *you got potential homie....you've done good so far....practice makes perfect :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:16 PM~6882659
> *man i ain't gonna lie...first time i saw that shit on a car i tripped out...i thought it was real tight....looks bad ass......it just got old like 20" blades on an impala :biggrin: ....not knocking his painting, cause dude gets down...one of the best out there.....
> *


  me too ... that's why I asked for the bubbles on my car ... as long as I like em ... that's all that matters


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 01:27 PM~6882753
> *might be sooner than you think..
> *



shit...he'll have to decide which one of his 435 he wants to paint.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 12:28 PM~6882760
> *you got potential homie....you've done good so far....practice makes perfect :biggrin:
> *


true..true..
this yr ill have more cars out.. and bikes...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:29 PM~6882773
> *shit...he'll have to decide which one of his 435 he wants to paint.... :biggrin:
> *


nope, only got 2 cars & 3 trucks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 02:29 PM~6882778
> *true..true..
> this yr ill have more cars out.. and bikes...
> *


do the minor body work on my grand national and spray it jet black and you have some more business.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 01:29 PM~6882778
> *true..true..
> this yr ill have more cars out.. and bikes...
> *


give me a spray gun and i do damage....

self taught painter on the come-up...

sic713 kustoms
832-372-0874

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:31 PM~6882798
> *give me a spray gun and i do damage....
> 
> self taught painter on the come-up...
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:31 PM~6882795
> *do the minor body work on my grand national and spray it jet black and you have some more business.
> *



the paint is called WETBLACK....HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:34 PM~6882821
> *the paint is called WETBLACK....HAHA :biggrin:
> *


? Wouldn't know my Salvadorean Lechusa Foker :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 2 2007, 12:31 PM~6882795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, 88cutlass88, sixty8imp
:uh: :uh: 

damn ninjas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 02:29 PM~6882778
> *true..true..
> this yr ill have more cars out.. and bikes...
> *


who'd let you work on their damn car???


j/k.. oh.. and prolly ready to buy materials this weekend.. let u know.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:36 PM~6882837
> *who'd let you work on their damn car???
> j/k..  oh.. and prolly ready to buy materials this weekend..  let u know.
> *



POWER MOVES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 02:35 PM~6882831
> *ehhh you suck.. i wanna do some patterns..
> but yeah.. i can do it.. black sucks
> 
> ...


Guess you can't smooth a body straight and spray black w/o showing imperfections?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:36 PM~6882846
> *POWER MOVES
> *


yeah.. sic's gonna morph my caprice into an impala..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:35 PM~6882829
> *?  Wouldn't know my Salvadorean Lechusa Foker  :dunno:
> *



i'm meskin.....and i'll bbq that damn lechusa at sic's shop while he paints my car..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 02:36 PM~6882837
> *who'd let you work on their damn car???
> j/k..  oh.. and prolly ready to buy materials this weekend..  let u know.
> *


codo


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:38 PM~6882858
> *Guess you can't smooth a body straight and spray black w/o showing imperfections?
> *


bubbles :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:38 PM~6882870
> *bubbles  :dunno:
> *


THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 02:38 PM~6882870
> *bubbles  :dunno:
> *


works for candyman.. 

maybe sic should come up with his own signature cover up. since he dont want his work confused for candyman's


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:40 PM~6882889
> *THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 2 2007, 12:36 PM~6882837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw i dont need a signature cover up..im not tryin to have flaws
but i do have a sugnature i put on everything


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BigTex, bagged90linkin, ALAC, mac2lac


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

:wave: 

Happy New Year folks!!! Hope it's a better year for everyone!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 11:36 AM~6882347
> *WHO SAID I WASN'T? I AM PAYING IT OFF EARLY .... DAMN HOMIE .... DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME ... I'LL BE ALRIGHT  :uh:
> *


TAKE SOME OF YOUR OWN ADVICE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 2 2007, 03:24 PM~6883193
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

Where's all my Hoppers at? 2007 Hata Proof is coming out hard !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 03:05 PM~6883076
> *cool.. call me
> never tried it.. its hard i know that.. just takes alot of time..and alot of blocking
> im not tryin to be a bodyman..
> ...


ha..tell you what.. do labor on my 96 for free.. and i'll let you paint your name,email, and phone # on my my car.. trunk lid and front bumper.. let you have like a 2"x 6" area to put what you please.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:31 PM~6883235
> *ha..tell you what..   do labor on my 96 for free.. and i'll let you paint your name,email, and phone # on my my car..  trunk lid and front bumper..  let you have like a 2"x 6" area to put what you please.
> 
> 
> *


no :uh:
my sigs goin on there regardless


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 2 2007, 03:31 PM~6883234
> *Where's all my Hoppers at? 2007 Hata Proof is  coming out hard !!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


there theres a red lac coming all way from the country.. suppose to hit bumper.. but he has problem with rules at most venue's.. see, he being country, likes to be barefooted. least thats what i heard.. :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 03:17 PM~6883154
> *TAKE SOME OF YOUR OWN ADVICE
> *


HATE ON ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dang dena, i should have gone by your crib for grub!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry6883236


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 02:33 PM~6883248
> *there theres a red lac coming all way from the country..  suppose to hit bumper..  but he has problem with rules at most venue's..  see, he being country, likes to be barefooted.  least thats what i heard..  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 03:32 PM~6883247
> *no :uh:
> my sigs goin on there regardless
> *


i'll slap another "shocker" sticker over it..so no biggie..

 





j/k


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 02:33 PM~6883249
> *HATE ON ...
> 
> 
> ...


your girls are cute, (nice house)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 03:33 PM~6883249
> *HATE ON ...
> 
> 
> ...


aint nothing in that pic to hate on..house looks nice, cutE kids.. 


well, there is that charlie brown lookin azz xmas tree..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jan 2 2007, 03:34 PM~6883265
> *your girls are cute, (nice house)
> *


THANKS ... but those are not my kids ...


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 02:35 PM~6883273
> *THANKS ... but those are not my kids ...
> *


oh sorry, you have two girls though right? btw - the orphans in the pic are still cute (hahaha)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 01:34 PM~6883259
> *i'll slap another "shocker" sticker over it..so no biggie..
> 
> 
> ...


asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 03:35 PM~6883273
> *THANKS ... but those are not my kids ...
> *


YOU KNOW, CHILD LABOR IS ILLEGAL.. :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 03:35 PM~6883267
> *aint nothing in that pic to hate on..house looks nice, cutE kids..
> well, there is that charlie brown lookin azz xmas tree..
> *


that's my kids' tree :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jan 2 2007, 03:38 PM~6883292
> *oh sorry, you have two girls though right?  btw - the orphans in the pic are still cute (hahaha)
> *


yes I do :biggrin: ... those are Josie_P's kids


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 03:39 PM~6883304
> *that's my kids' tree :uh:
> *


ok.. kinda small.. balla like you shoulda sprung for something little bigger.. being your rich and all.. huge house and lac.. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 02:33 PM~6883248
> *there theres a red lac coming all way from the country..  suppose to hit bumper..  but he has problem with rules at most venue's..  see, he being country, likes to be barefooted.  least thats what i heard..  :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ......better than a bigfoot capriSSe.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 02:35 PM~6883273
> *THANKS ... but those are not my kids ...
> *


i was bout to say...dang they've changed! LOL

nice house girl. congrats.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 01:33 PM~6883249
> *HATE ON ...
> 
> 
> ...


wow looks nice. i guess thats your way of publicly asking for the pics of my place i dont need a family house so heres my pad, not all that, cant do it big like you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 02:42 PM~6883328
> *wow looks nice. i guess thats your way of publicly asking for the pics of my place i dont need a family house so heres my pad, not all that, cant do it big like you
> 
> 
> ...


my son were watching the same thing last night. :biggrin: 

nice house. congrats to you too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 03:42 PM~6883328
> *wow looks nice. i guess thats your way of publicly asking for the pics of my place i dont need a family house so heres my pad, not all that, cant do it big like you
> 
> 
> ...


lone star,

that our new place? lemme know when move in is..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2007, 03:44 PM~6883347
> *my son were watching the same thing last night. :biggrin:
> 
> nice house. congrats to you too.
> *


Could have been your crib also


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2007, 01:44 PM~6883347
> *my son were watching the same thing last night. :biggrin:
> 
> nice house. congrats to you too.
> *


thanks poker tournament in 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 03:47 PM~6883363
> *Could have been your crib also
> *


it is *****.. lonestar invited me to move in.. said he just wants some of my left over hoez in return..and pitch in on cable bill.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 02:47 PM~6883363
> *Could have been your crib also
> *


  :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 01:47 PM~6883363
> *Could have been your crib also
> *


trippin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 02:47 PM~6883364
> *thanks poker tournament in 2 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 03:48 PM~6883377
> *it is *****..  lonestar invited me to move in.. said he just wants some of my left over hoez in return..and pitch in on cable bill.
> 
> 
> *


didn't know you didn't wear chonies?? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. read that wrong.. but yeah, coulda been urs too hrny.. NOT a power move..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 03:42 PM~6883328
> *wow looks nice. i guess thats your way of publicly asking for the pics of my place i dont need a family house so heres my pad, not all that, cant do it big like you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 03:41 PM~6883315
> *ok..  kinda small..  balla like you shoulda sprung for something little bigger..  being your rich and all.. huge house and lac..  :uh:
> *


next year I will  they're not worried about the tree ... they were more worried about what was under it ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 01:51 PM~6883400
> *
> *





















i know you see that banner, peep game


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You all had chingos de fajitas y pollo!  :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 03:55 PM~6883437
> *You all had chingos de fajitas y pollo!    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ... you should have stopped by ... I know you don't drink, but had a little bit of that too ... lol :biggrin: ... I wonder if Mr. A got a pic of the big new trash can full of ice and Miller Lite Longnecks ... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 03:58 PM~6883443
> *LOL ... you should have stopped by ... I know you don't drink, but had a little bit of that too ... lol :biggrin: ...  I wonder if Mr. A got a pic of the big new trash can full of ice and Miller Lite Longnecks ... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I was too tired from the trip and homegirl wasn't feeling good. Next time. Housewarming party? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 02:55 PM~6883437
> *You all had chingos de fajitas y pollo!    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


and i see the miller lite.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2007, 04:00 PM~6883458
> *and i see the miller lite.
> *


damn i never saw that. LOL :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 2 2007, 03:59 PM~6883452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that ain't shit! lol ... we had a brand new trash can full of ice and miller lite longnecks .... lol ... i don't know if Mr. A took pics ... he was taking pics like crazy ... I was taking other kinds of shots! lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 03:00 PM~6883463
> *damn i never saw that.  LOL  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: i was lookin for the good stuff. saw the fajitas, the chicken, and then the miller lite. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 03:01 PM~6883471
> * that ain't shit! lol ... we had a brand new trash can full of ice and miller lite longnecks .... lol ... i don't know if Mr. A took pics ... he was taking pics like crazy ... I was taking other kinds of shots! lmao :biggrin:
> *


  

looks like yall had a good time.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 02:48 PM~6883377
> *it is *****..  lonestar invited me to move in.. said he just wants some of my left over hoez in return..and pitch in on cable bill.
> 
> 
> *



***** you ain't housebroke yet.....you'd be on his couch with yo feet sayin....fk yo couch *****, the first time he won't share his pizza with you....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 04:03 PM~6883493
> ****** you ain't housebroke yet.....you'd be on his couch with yo feet sayin....fk yo couch *****, the first time he won't share his pizza with you....... :biggrin:
> *


and sharing the same bar of soap :burn:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2007, 03:01 PM~6883472
> *:roflmao: i was lookin for the good stuff. saw the fajitas, the chicken, and then the miller lite. :biggrin:
> *


you forget the cilantro....and 50 onions in the bowl...looks damn good!!!!....i make some bad ass guacamole if you invite.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 03:04 PM~6883504
> *and sharing the same bar of soap  :burn:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 04:05 PM~6883510
> *you forget the cilantro....and 50 onions in the bowl...looks damn good!!!!....i make some bad ass guacamole if you invite.... :biggrin:
> *


lol ... I was making borracho beans and black eyed peas for good luck ... :biggrin: hell yeah, I'll send an invitation to ya'll too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 04:03 PM~6883493
> ****** you ain't housebroke yet.....you'd be on his couch with yo feet sayin....fk yo couch *****, the first time he won't share his pizza with you....... :biggrin:
> *


my pubes would be all over it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 04:08 PM~6883545
> *my pubes would be all over it!
> *


 :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 02:04 PM~6883504
> *and sharing the same bar of soap  :burn:
> *


2 full baths so i aint sharin soap with no one


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Did i hear Party at Dena's?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 04:17 PM~6883614
> *Did i hear Party at Dena's?
> *


 yessir! :thumbsup: I'll let everyone know when ... my daughter's birthday is also this month .... so I've gotta figure out the dates for the all upcoming parties :biggrin: ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 03:19 PM~6883627
> * yessir! :thumbsup: I'll let everyone know when ... my daughter's birthday is also this month .... so I've gotta figure out the dates for the all upcoming parties :biggrin: ...
> *


i'll bring the 18 pack.......lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 04:21 PM~6883642
> *i'll bring the 18 pack.......lol
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Seems like I'll be seeing George Strait at the rodeo this year and got 4 extra tickets to flip on EBAY :cheesy: 

LEVEL 5!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 04:17 PM~6883614
> *Did i hear Party at Dena's?
> *


I HEARD PARTY AT KEN'S


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 03:27 PM~6883684
> *I HEARD PARTY AT KEN'S
> *


a poker party?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

poker in the back, liquor up front.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 04:28 PM~6883699
> *a poker party?
> *


HE WOULDNT LIKE THAT.. I'D CLEAN UP


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 03:29 PM~6883710
> *HE WOULDNT LIKE THAT..  I'D CLEAN UP
> *


lol yeah ok......man i would have to schol u on some hold em .......im feining for some hold em right now havnt played like in over 2 weeks.....my homies place was closed for the holidays....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea we can do a poker party not this weekend but next weekend. im right here in quail valley.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 04:32 PM~6883732
> *yea we can do a poker party not this weekend but next weekend. im right here in quail valley.
> *


QUAIL WHERE DA FK IS THAT?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 03:32 PM~6883732
> *yea we can do a poker party not this weekend but next weekend. im right here in quail valley.
> *


thats cool let me know....cause i might be at my homies place.......big bucks there.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 02:33 PM~6883734
> *QUAIL WHAT?
> *


quail valley puneta. ft bend county


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 04:34 PM~6883748
> *quail valley puneta.  ft bend county
> *


HMM.. CAN YOU BUST GUNS THERE?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 03:34 PM~6883748
> *quail valley puneta.  ft bend county
> *


nice what part?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 02:34 PM~6883753
> *HMM.. CAN YOU BUST GUNS THERE?
> *


i dumped 2 clips for new years to let the neighbors know im ready :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 02:35 PM~6883757
> *nice what part?
> *


2234 and cartwright


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 03:36 PM~6883766
> *2234 and cartwright
> *


damm whats up neighbor


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 04:35 PM~6883759
> *i dumped 2 clips for new years to let the neighbors know im ready  :biggrin:
> *


2 CLIPS FOR A LIL 9MM.. 

I LET OFF OVER 50 ROUNDS FROM THIS THING..











OH, AND IT STILL FOR SALE.. $1200


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 02:37 PM~6883784
> *damm whats up neighbor
> *


where u at,


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 04:26 PM~6883683
> *Seems like I'll be seeing George Strait at the rodeo this year and got 4 extra tickets to flip on EBAY  :cheesy:
> 
> LEVEL 5!
> *


the rodeo tickets went on sale already? damn, i gotta get mine ... Dave .. .get at me for some cookoff tickets, too please!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 03:40 PM~6883808
> *where u at,
> *


stafford...off 5th


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 03:54 PM~6883428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 04:43 PM~6883848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WOULND BE INTERESTED IN AN HK ASSAULT RIFLE, TO PROTECT YOUR LOVELY HOME AND FAMILY.. WHOULD YOU? 

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what hte backyard look like


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 04:44 PM~6883857
> *YOU WOULND BE INTERESTED IN AN HK ASSAULT RIFLE, TO PROTECT YOUR LOVELY HOME AND FAMILY.. WHOULD YOU?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I already have one, but thanks ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 04:40 PM~6883820
> *the rodeo tickets went on sale already?  damn, i gotta get mine ... Dave .. .get at me for some cookoff tickets, too please!!
> *


got the hookup from the d.a.'s office :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 04:45 PM~6883867
> *what hte backyard look like
> *


i don't have pics ... but it looks like a fenced in yard with a deck  

peep game ... i mean skylight in the foyer ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

mama's in the kitchen tryin' to fix us a hot plate ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

GOT HIGH CEILINGS??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

GOT CROWN MOULDING?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

RUB-A-DUB-DUB .... I GOT A WHIRLPOOL TUB!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not only did u go with a "cheesy" couch u went with "cheesy" color for the dining area too. nice decorative skills


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 05:02 PM~6884006
> *not only did u go with a "cheesy" couch u went with "cheesy" color for the dining area too. nice decorative skills
> *


the couches are old as hell ... i'm gonna pick me up some new ones soon ... and they won't be no *Good Times Sectionals *... that's the breakfast area in Ralph Lauren Yellow ... I haven't painted the rest of the house yet ... except for my girls' room ... can you say CUSTOM PAINT!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why dont u hang those faketons on the wall they will match all the loud colors and then maybe u can go out and buy some genuine authentic daytons to go on that 1993 beatwood


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This topic went to Jones VS Jones

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 05:07 PM~6884042
> *why dont u hang those faketons on the wall they will match all the loud colors and then maybe u can go out and buy some genuine authentic daytons to go on that 1993 beatwood
> *


:YAWNS:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 04:09 PM~6884050
> *This topic went to Jones VS Jones
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 03:09 PM~6884050
> *This topic went to Jones VS Jones
> 
> :uh:
> *


i just posted the living room dont need to put pics of every corner of my place, like some people


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Well will hopefully be in this by February. Just a lil ole house


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 05:10 PM~6884059
> *i just posted the living room dont need to put pics of every corner of my place, like some people
> *


wwwaaaaa ..... i win, you loose ... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 05:12 PM~6884067
> *Well will hopefully be in this by February.  Just a lil ole house
> 
> 
> ...


nice  i could so see you chillin on that chair under the tree, too :biggrin: lol ... I opted for the 2300 square foot one story ... didn't want to hear kiddos running upstairs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 03:12 PM~6884067
> *Well will hopefully be in this by February.  Just a lil ole house
> 
> 
> ...


i closed on my place in 1 week. i set the record :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 04:12 PM~6884067
> *Well will hopefully be in this by February.  Just a lil ole house
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 05:14 PM~6884074
> *nice  i could so see you chillin on that chair under the tree, too :biggrin: lol ... I opted for the 2300 square foot one story ... didn't want to hear kiddos running upstairs
> *


This one is a lil over 2100 sq feet and has access to side of house for putting rv, boat, cars, etc.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 04:12 PM~6884067
> *Well will hopefully be in this by February.  Just a lil ole house
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 03:12 PM~6884068
> *wwwaaaaa ..... i win, you loose ... :biggrin:
> *


if i wanted a big new house i could got one. anyone can get one. shit u can get one with nothing out of pocket and roll closing costs, taxes and insurance all into one "BIG" bill. but that aint how i wanna do things thought we went over that already :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 05:19 PM~6884109
> *if i wanted a big new house i could got one. anyone can get one. shit u can get one with nothing out of pocket and roll closing costs, taxes and insurance all into one "BIG" bill. but that aint how i wanna do things  thought we went over that already  :uh:
> *


I just put a lump sum down ... didn't roll anything but my lac into the garage


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 03:22 PM~6884124
> *I just put a lump sum down ... didn't roll anything but my lac into the garage
> *


let me school u on the basics real quick. rule #1 its not how much u spend its how much u save :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 05:24 PM~6884129
> *let me school u on the basics real quick. rule #1 its not how much u spend its how much u save  :uh:
> *


save deeezzz nuttts


----------



## countryrollerz (Sep 11, 2006)

what up ro see ur in tha house


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by countryrollerz_@Jan 2 2007, 05:29 PM~6884153
> *what up ro see ur in tha house
> *


What's up Roller! Happy New Year! When ya'll coming down here again? They got a picnic/cruise going down here next Sunday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 05:09 PM~6884050
> *This topic went to Jones VS Jones
> 
> :uh:
> *


reminds me. who hear new mike jones coming out in feb? "mike jones, an american dream". theres gonna be a movie to go with it.. but the track "mr.jones".. pretty tight.. i think..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic..

by the way, you can't go to picnic.. you'll be busy blocking my shyt ******!!


----------



## countryrollerz (Sep 11, 2006)

maybe because raul got his s10 back from the candyman shop


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by countryrollerz_@Jan 2 2007, 05:39 PM~6884194
> *maybe because raul got his s10 back from the candyman shop
> *


 :0  let me know ... call Ever or me ... my number is 832-277-0205

 Dena


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 05:52 PM~6884258
> *:0   let me know ... call Ever or me ... my number is 832-277-0205
> 
> Dena
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

IM BORED.. who got $ on my drink?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 05:09 PM~6884365
> *IM BORED..  who got $ on my drink?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Question:



Should Firme Lowrider Club throw another party to kickoff the lowrider show season in Texas. It would prob be around Feb. Please give your input.



Thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 06:15 PM~6884413
> *Question:
> Should Firme Lowrider Club throw another party to kickoff the lowrider show season in Texas. It would prob be around Feb. Please give your input.
> Thanks
> *


hell yeah.. do that shyt again.. i'll try to pace myself, so i dont get kicked out so early this time.. 

oh, and fk it.. just make it a valetines dance, since u doing it in feb.. decorate with heart and cupids and shyt.. and dj latin can play slow jams all nite.. and i'll dance with my bitch (lone star)


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 05:18 PM~6884437
> *hell yeah..  do that shyt again..  i'll try to pace myself, so i dont get kicked out so early this time..
> 
> oh, and fk it.. just make it a valetines dance, since u doing it in feb..  decorate with heart and cupids and shyt..  and dj latin can play slow jams all nite..  and i'll dance with my bitch (lone star)
> *


lol....dude u didnt get kicked out early last time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 06:19 PM~6884452
> *lol....dude u didnt get kicked out early last time
> *


yeah huh.. dani slapped me.. said i was drunk.. and i have to leave... or said she was gonna put some lead in my azz.. she gangsta like that.. she skurred me..



hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 06:18 PM~6884437
> *hell yeah..  do that shyt again..  i'll try to pace myself, so i dont get kicked out so early this time..
> 
> oh, and fk it.. just make it a valetines dance, since u doing it in feb..  decorate with heart and cupids and shyt..  and dj latin can play slow jams all nite..  and i'll dance with my bitch (lone star)
> *


Nah, I'll leave the dj'ing to that kid playing reggeton music. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 2 2007, 05:23 PM~6884497
> *yeah huh..  dani slapped me.. said i was drunk.. and i have to leave... or said she was gonna put some lead in my azz..  she gangsta like that..  she skurred me..
> hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine
:0 .

sup sup sup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 06:24 PM~6884508
> *Nah, I'll leave the dj'ing to that kid playing reggeton music.  :biggrin:
> *


fk no.. dont let that shit happen again.. then i wont go..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 08:28 AM~6881212
> *dude gets down on the murals.....look realistic!!!
> 
> you puttin SUAVECITO on the top of the truck? :biggrin:  bust it out with some deep dish 15x8's....low pro's....
> ...



why u talking about my truck..........lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 10:45 AM~6881996
> *TRICK PLEASE I GOT MORE IN MY SURROUND SOUND HOME THEATRE AND FISH TANK THAN YOU DO ON THAT FLEETWOOD, OH AND ITS ALL PAID FOR IN FULL,
> *



with new a/c and heating :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 2 2007, 03:35 PM~6884171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.. but new dj..
i request latin.. cuz that other dude sucked..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 2 2007, 03:31 PM~6883234
> *Where's all my Hoppers at? 2007 Hata Proof is  coming out hard !!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 2 2007, 09:56 AM~6881113
> *:thumbsup: My Cartier should be ready sometime this year.
> Juan KT
> *


wuz up juan, como la pasaste bro!!!!  
I HEARD YOU NEW RIDE LOOKS CLEAN.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2007, 02:40 PM~6883820
> *the rodeo tickets went on sale already?  damn, i gotta get mine ... Dave .. .get at me for some cookoff tickets, too please!!
> *



sooon as i know something i will let you know


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 02:41 PM~6883825
> *stafford...off 5th
> *



:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up ham??


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 08:31 PM~6886908
> *what's up ham??
> *


sup mike..

just here catchin up on whats been going on...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

before....









after coming soon


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam+Jan 2 2007, 09:34 PM~6886930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fool if you paint that candy.....you are going to have to come do my garage door next.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2007, 08:45 PM~6887024
> *
> fool if you paint that candy.....you are going to have to come do my garage door next.... :biggrin:
> *


u best belive it going to be yandy...
give me a couple of days.. ill post up the finish product


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 08:54 PM~6887100
> *u best belive it going to be yandy...
> give me a couple of days.. ill post up the finish product
> *


what u know about "yandy"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2007, 09:44 PM~6887627
> *what u know about "yandy"
> *


i kno alot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

umm.. flake..
yummayyy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2007, 10:16 PM~6886803
> *
> *


Don't forget mafioso, today :scrutinize:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

What it is people? Did you fools miss me or what? lol DONT answer that..

WHATS UP?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2007, 10:33 AM~6881228
> *it's going with an aztec theme to it.  had a 63 impala already but always wanted to do a minitruck.  going to get the frame wrapped and probably chromed out.  should have done that 1st but intentions at the beginning was just to paint and put rims.  going all out with it now and will be picking up an early 60's impala soon
> *


Boiler, don't copy my style! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2007, 08:16 PM~6885580
> *probaly wont be going anyways.. puttin in work at da shop
> yes.. but new dj..
> i request latin.. cuz that other dude sucked..
> *


latin was the dj of last years season kick off party puto..

it was the firme anniversary party, where we had to listen to penche reagayton..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 09:25 AM~6889647
> *Boiler, don't copy my style! :angry:
> *


wow.. aztec theme.. dont think i ever seen that done before.. 

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 09:52 AM~6889774
> *wow.. aztec theme..  dont think i ever seen that done before..
> 
> :ugh:
> *


i'm just fkn with him. guess we should have 3-way called you. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 09:51 AM~6889769
> *latin was the dj of last years season kick off party puto..
> 
> it was the firme anniversary party, where we had to listen to penche reagayton..
> *


well at the last party they had a good crowd but they disliked the reggeton that the dj was playing. you go to a bar where 99.9% listens to tejano/conjunto and hip hop, but I think el Juanito was letting his cuz or nephew get some play which was cool but he should have known reggeton is not good for la raza.

:nono: 
dj


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:09 AM~6889854
> *well at the last party they had a good crowd but they disliked the reggeton that the dj was playing.  you go to a bar where 99.9% listens to tejano/conjunto and hip hop, but I think el Juanito was letting his cuz or nephew get some play which was cool but he should have known reggeton is not good for la raza.
> 
> :nono:
> ...


fk tejano too!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 10:10 AM~6889862
> *fk tejano too!!
> *


LOL, better than reggeton. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:11 AM~6889873
> *LOL, better than reggeton.  :biggrin:
> *


that aint saying much though..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 10:12 AM~6889875
> *that aint saying much though..
> 
> 
> *


I forgot, you are blaxican :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:06 AM~6889842
> *i'm just fkn with him.  guess we should have 3-way called you.  :uh:
> *


liar.. you know you already had bought the aztec calander from the flea market. you were gonna use it on a continental kit..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

just don't step on my stacy's when i'm drunk and dancin tejano....and we cool.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 10:19 AM~6889908
> *liar.. you know you already had bought the aztec calander from the flea market.  you were gonna use it on a continental kit..
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I got two calendar (copper) plates. No continental kit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 10:20 AM~6889912
> *just don't step on my stacy's when i'm drunk and dancin tejano....and we cool.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 10:20 AM~6889912
> *just don't step on my stacy's when i'm drunk and dancin tejano....and we cool.... :biggrin:
> *


Man your wife had me laughing last night, it's all about _*hustlin'*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:21 AM~6889918
> *Man your wife had me laughing last night, it's all about hustlin'  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 10:32 AM~6889956
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBTOIotABTk


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 10:36 AM~6889968
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBTOIotABTk
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what does she tell him? don't want to turn up the volume.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:48 AM~6890028
> *what does she tell him?  don't want to turn up the volume.
> *


lol.. she tells em "wanna pet my chihuahua? Ai!!"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 10:50 AM~6890041
> *lol..  she tells em "wanna pet my chihuahua?  Ai!!"
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 1 2007, 11:01 PM~6879204
> *
> *


I took my car over to the Goodyear shop to get a gas leak fix and the guy that was driving it into the shop wrecked my car. :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 10:53 AM~6890064
> *I took my car over to the Goodyear shop to get a gas leak fix and the guy that was driving it into the shop wrecked my car. :guns:
> *


damn, pics?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:56 AM~6890078
> *damn, pics?
> *


I don't have a digtial camrea, but it was the front end and the driver side fender. All this happened on New Year's Eve, but they are paying for all the damage that did to the car. Which they have taken it to the shop to get fix yesterday. But then it trying to find the parts and getting them.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION......Sat Jan. 6th


*SHOW PALACE*



WHO'S DOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 10:59 AM~6890097
> *I don't have a digtial camrea, but it was the front end and the driver side fender.  All this happened on New Year's Eve, but they are paying for all the damage that did to the car. Which they have taken it to the shop to get fix yesterday. But then it trying to find the parts and getting them.
> *


which vehicle?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 10:59 AM~6890099
> *ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION......Sat Jan. 6th
> SHOW PALACE
> WHO'S DOWN
> *


maybe..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:00 AM~6890101
> *which vehicle?
> *


The 86 Monte Carlo LS (Coca Pearl).


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 11:02 AM~6890111
> *The 86 Monte Carlo LS (Coca Pearl).
> *


fenders and rockers panels are a b1tch for find for luxury sports.. good luck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 11:02 AM~6890111
> *The 86 Monte Carlo LS (Coca Pearl).
> *


I got a set and front end that I acquired from Boiler  rocker panels and all :biggrin: 

(don't have a monte though  )


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 09:59 AM~6890099
> *ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION......Sat Jan. 6th
> SHOW PALACE
> WHO'S DOWN
> *



I need some details.. what is it?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 11:03 AM~6890116
> *fenders and rockers panels are a b1tch for find for luxury sports..  good luck
> *


I know. I have a homie is Dallas the has the whole front end that I'm trying to get from him. Which I need to call him to see what'z up. He is going to overnight them to me through UPS, haven't heard back from him yet.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 10:06 AM~6890143
> *I need some details..  what is it?
> *


a very good strip club


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:04 AM~6890123
> *I got a set and front end that I acquired from Boiler    rocker panels and all  :biggrin:
> 
> (don't have a monte though   )
> *


damn fool.. why dont you just change ur name to pick-a-part.. you got everything in stock.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 11:06 AM~6890143
> *I need some details..  what is it?
> *


buttnaked, 45 south, exit college/airport, head east on college which turns into spencer, on left side across from autozone before perez st. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 11:08 AM~6890157
> *damn fool..  why dont you just change ur name to pick-a-part..  you got everything in stock.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 11:06 AM~6890143
> *I need some details..  what is it?
> *


fine mexican hood rats.. putting coochie in your face for $1.. and its BYOB..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:08 AM~6890160
> *buttnaked, 45 south, exit college/airport, head east on college which turns into spencer, on left side across from autozone before perez st.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pienche yellow pages......we going to celebrate my b-day


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:04 AM~6890123
> *I got a set and front end that I acquired from Boiler    rocker panels and all  :biggrin:
> 
> (don't have a monte though   )
> *


The shop said they can fix the fender. I would need the top end cap, corner light, and the rocker panels. How much you want for them if my homie don't come through?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 11:10 AM~6890176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pienche yellow pages......we going to celebrate my b-day
> *


  can't make it, need to finish the bed of the mazda but happy early b'day


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:11 AM~6890181
> *  can't make it, need to finish the bed of the mazda but happy early b'day
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 11:09 AM~6890166
> *fine mexican hood rats.. putting coochie in your face for $1..  and its BYOB..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 11:10 AM~6890177
> *The shop said they can fix the fender. I would need the top end cap, corner light, and the rocker panels. How much you want for them if my homie don't come through?
> *


NO SE VENDE

Got a lot of regal parts too :biggrin: 

(but sold my regal  ; but have a grand national :cheesy: )


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:12 AM~6890190
> *NO SE VENDE
> 
> Got a lot of regal parts too  :biggrin:
> ...


this ***** here.. he a "one man car club"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 11:10 AM~6890176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pienche yellow pages......we going to celebrate my b-day
> *


you gonna tell them its your b-day? That blk girl with the huge bolt on cans will fuck you up if you do :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:14 AM~6890216
> *you gonna tell them its your b-day? That blk girl with the huge bolt on cans will fuck you up if you do :cheesy:
> *


prob not....lol.....i still have flashbacks from my last visit :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:12 AM~6890190
> *NO SE VENDE
> 
> Got a lot of regal parts too  :biggrin:
> ...


NO SE VENDE?????

Don't understand spanish all the much.

But if you have all the parts the I need for the car. I can get the money from Goodyear and try and pick them up today.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What'z up Liv4Lacs?

I was in you neighbor hood over the weekend. In Lakeside Apartments.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 11:17 AM~6890239
> *NO SE VENDE?????
> 
> Don't understand spanish all the much.
> ...


i'll just tell you where he lives..and you can go steal it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 11:16 AM~6890233
> *prob not....lol.....i still have flashbacks from my last visit :0
> *


If you go comando and dont wear a belt you should be safe :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 11:22 AM~6890281
> *i'll just tell you where he lives..and you can go steal it.
> 
> 
> *



Do I need to bring my S.W.A.T. suit??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 11:17 AM~6890239
> *NO SE VENDE?????
> 
> Don't understand spanish all the much.
> ...


NOT FOR SALE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 11:19 AM~6890250
> *What'z up Liv4Lacs?
> 
> I was in you neighbor hood over the weekend. In Lakeside Apartments.
> *


one more mile north and your in my backyard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 11:16 AM~6890233
> *prob not....lol.....i still have flashbacks from my last visit :0
> *


so do we :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:26 AM~6890303
> *NOT FOR SALE
> *


your a fk'n car parts tease.. you b1tch.. got that man all excited.. you hoez aint right..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:26 AM~6890303
> *NOT FOR SALE
> *


Are they lawn furnitue?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:27 AM~6890309
> *so do we  :burn:
> *


we need to go again latin. ill buy you a water  
I dont know whats better...... Pandora's (dallas) or Paradise (san antonio)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 11:29 AM~6890324
> *your a fk'n car parts tease.. you b1tch..  got that man all excited..  you hoez aint right..
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

might need them later in life :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 11:30 AM~6890338
> *Are they lawn furnitue?
> *


he just being a hoe and playing hard to get.. tell that man.. "fk your ls front end".. and watch em set price..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 11:30 AM~6890341
> *we need to go again latin. ill buy you a water
> I dont know whats better...... Pandora's (dallas) or Paradise (san antonio)
> *


we'll see. my b'day is on the 11th, so i might go this sat to hang out with juanito el stripper :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> one more mile north and your in my backyard
> [/quote
> 
> Next time I'm in the area I'll blow the horn...........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 3 2007, 11:32 AM~6890355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 11:31 AM~6890349
> *he just being a hoe and playing hard to get..  tell that man.. "fk your ls front end".. and watch em set price..
> *


nah, i think you were the hoe trying to ask another man if he is fine :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:32 AM~6890351
> *we'll see.  my b'day is on the 11th, so i might go this sat to hang out with juanito el stripper  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:31 AM~6890342
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> might need them later in life  :biggrin:
> *



They don't look good on Mazda's. So hand them over I have some use for them besides collecting rust in your yard.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 10:33 AM~6890366
> *nah, i think you were the hoe trying to ask another man if he is fine  :ugh:
> *


 :0 oWnEd


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:33 AM~6890366
> *nah, i think you were the hoe trying to ask another man if he is fine  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 11:35 AM~6890380
> *They don't look good on Mazda's. So hand them over I have some use for them besides collecting rust in your yard.
> *


Garage kept staying warm and free of rust :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

DJ......roll this up and smoke it ....  punk!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know where theres a whole luxury sport for sale..running.. looks like crap,but good for parts..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> Next time I'm in the area I'll blow the horn...........


:biggrin:
[/quote]

When I leave the crib I might pass through there to go to the other crib.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 3 2007, 11:36 AM~6890386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 3 2007, 11:36 AM~6890386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you used fast inc. $ to finally put patterns on your car.. when you gonna have enough $ to finish it?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 10:16 AM~6890233
> *prob not....lol.....i still have flashbacks from my last visit :0
> *


Damn what happened? got you all traumatized and shit (i prolly didnt spell that right)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:36 AM~6890385
> *Garage kept staying warm and free of rust  :biggrin:
> *



That's cool will get the others and have them shipped from Dallas.

Thanx for the look out....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> =Coca Pearl,Jan 3 2007, 11:36 AM~6890392]
> :biggrin:


When I leave the crib I might pass through there to go to the other crib.
[/quote]
man has two cribs :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> man has two cribs :0


:0
[/quote]


Gotta have the party place and the place to lay your head.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 09:37 AM~6890406
> *i see you used fast inc. $ to finally put patterns on your car..  when you gonna have enough $ to finish it?
> *


never gonna finish it......i ant new ta the game i'm true .ta the game.......thanks for the x-mas card tho...sixtylimp :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 3 2007, 11:54 AM~6890533
> *never gonna finish it......i ant new ta  the game i'm true .ta the game.......thanks for the x-mas card tho...sixtylimp :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 11:42 AM~6890442
> *
> man has two cribs :0
> *


must be balla like yourself.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 09:55 AM~6890538
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 3 2007, 11:54 AM~6890533
> *never gonna finish it......i ant new ta  the game i'm true .ta the game.......thanks for the x-mas card tho...sixtylimp :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i meant finish the patterns.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:02 PM~6890589
> *must be balla like yourself.
> *


not a baller i just work hard!


Its raining so im going home now :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:02 PM~6890589
> *must be balla like yourself.
> *



Not ballin. Both places are apartments. Need a house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 12:07 PM~6890622
> *not a baller i just work hard!
> Its raining so im going home now :biggrin:
> *


hard work is for suckas


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:10 PM~6890650
> *hard work is for suckas
> *


I guess ima sucka to own my place off of memorial dr


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2007, 04:15 PM~6884413
> *Question:
> Should Firme Lowrider Club throw another party to kickoff the lowrider show season in Texas. It would prob be around Feb. Please give your input.
> Thanks
> *


if in feb do it after the 3rd...Doing a Empire anniv. party ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 12:13 PM~6890679
> *I guess ima sucka to own my place off of memorial dr
> *


yeah.. should do like me.. and live in hood..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where lone star? wonder if NBL is having an anniversay party too.. 

hmmm


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2007, 11:14 AM~6890696
> *if in feb do it after the 3rd...Doing a Empire anniv. party ...
> *


thats the day we had planned already :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 12:18 PM~6890748
> *thats the day we had planned already :biggrin:
> *


I'm attending the Empire anniversary, can't stand low life drunks at bars. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2007, 12:18 PM~6890743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sunday.. thats the lords day.. so i wont be able to make it. but ya'll siners have funn.. i'll pray for you..

:angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 12:19 PM~6890760
> *I'm attending the Empire anniversary, can't stand low life drunks at bars.  :biggrin:
> *


i wasn't that drunk.. 

:angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:19 AM~6890760
> *I'm attending the Empire anniversary, can't stand low life drunks at bars.  :biggrin:
> *


lol.....j/k no day picked yet...also look out for the Firme Lowrider Club 10 anniv. Banquet.......this is going to be big


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:21 PM~6890784
> *i wasn't that drunk..
> 
> :angry:
> *


Not you nigz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 12:21 PM~6890785
> *lol.....j/k no day picked yet...also look out for the Firme Lowrider Club 10 anniv. Banquet.......this is going to be big
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 12:22 PM~6890793
> *Not you nigz
> *


oh.. you talking about dude that punked you and you were skurred to fight em.. i remember that.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:23 PM~6890800
> *oh.. you talking about dude that punked you and you were skurred to fight em.. i remember that..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


How did he punk me? I'm on paper and won't strike 1st.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:25 AM~6890818
> *How did he punk me?  I'm on paper and won't strike 1st.
> *


there was not going to be a fight.........it was taken care of and he was kicked out........


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 10:03 AM~6890599
> *i meant finish the patterns.
> *


if i tell ya that ....then i'd have ta pop a cap in yo azz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 12:26 PM~6890828
> *there was not going to be a fight.........it was taken care of and he was kicked out........
> *


Respect to the function.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:27 AM~6890842
> *Respect to the function.
> *


^^^^^ good peeps right thur


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 3 2007, 12:27 PM~6890841
> *if i tell ya that ....then i'd have ta pop a cap in yo azz
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

got the pants dropped and all. LOL


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Looks like we have 3 events to kick off the season right.. i'm proud of you guys..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 12:28 PM~6890859
> *Looks like we have 3 events to kick off the season right..  i'm proud of you guys..
> *


picnic
anniversary (EMPIRE)
firme dance
Show Palace

I'm counting 4 :cheesy:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 09:59 AM~6890099
> *ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION......Sat Jan. 6th
> SHOW PALACE
> WHO'S DOWN
> *


hey show palace is run down i think we should move it to xtc south i got the hook up there its were dreamers was at in south houston :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda john, you have pics of the new years eve party?

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *latinkustoms4ever*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 12:36 PM~6890918
> *hey show palace is run down i think we should move it to xtc south i got the hook up there its were dreamers was at in south houston :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


by hallaballoos! :cheesy: fin'ass'hoes?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 11:36 AM~6890918
> *hey show palace is run down i think we should move it to xtc south i got the hook up there its were dreamers was at in south houston :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u serious? im gonna have to holla at u later to get some details


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:30 AM~6890871
> *picnic
> anniversary (EMPIRE)
> firme dance
> ...


firme dance is tenative......


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:36 AM~6890920
> *Que onda john, you have pics of the new years eve party?
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


ihavent got them pics yet but i will soon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 12:39 PM~6890946
> *ihavent got them pics yet but i will soon
> *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 11:37 AM~6890930
> *u serious? im gonna have to holla at u later to get some details
> *


yea my boy runs it he is the gm and he got most of thr girls from sp over there so let me kno


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 12:40 PM~6890965
> *yea my boy runs it he is the gm and he got most of thr girls from sp over there so let me kno
> *


might as well.  place is kind of small though, you can rsvp?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:41 AM~6890971
> *might as well.    place is kind of small though, you can rsvp?
> *


trust me he will keep a section open for us if i tell him


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:39 AM~6890950
> *
> *


all i kno is there is nothin like a kustoms party it was of the hook


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 12:45 PM~6891003
> *trust me he will keep a section open for us if i tell him
> *


I say do it, but it is up to juanito since it's his b'day. new scenery and place is more comfortable than show palace. if it is done, try to get the rear corner of the club. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 12:47 PM~6891015
> *all i kno is there is nothin like a kustoms party it was of the hook
> *


would have gone, but was tired from the trip.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jan 3 2007, 12:26 PM~6890828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:41 AM~6890971
> *might as well.    place is kind of small though, you can rsvp?
> *


i say lets do it......where is it located?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:51 PM~6891038
> *good thing too.. cause latin look skurred..
> 
> *


Yeah right fake g4Ng$T4 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 12:53 PM~6891053
> *i say lets do it......where is it located?
> *


45 south, exit monroe, go east, at hwy 3 make a right, after hullaballoos on hwy 3.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 12:54 PM~6891059
> *Yeah right fake g4Ng$T4  :uh:
> *


mini-truckin bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:56 PM~6891079
> *mini-truckin bitch
> *


capalla rollin' hoe


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 11:53 AM~6891053
> *i say lets do it......where is it located?
> *


well i need 2 kno how many people are going i need to kno


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 12:57 PM~6891092
> *well i need 2 kno how many people are going i need to kno
> *


I'll go, how much $ to get in?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:58 AM~6891107
> *I'll go, how much $ to get in?
> *


depends on how many people go and its byob


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:30 AM~6890871
> *picnic
> anniversary (EMPIRE)
> firme dance
> ...


Ohh dam i miscounted.. ohh well.. thanks bro.. is there a HLC callender up to date on events or not?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 01:04 PM~6891168
> *Ohh dam  i miscounted..  ohh well..  thanks bro..  is there a HLC callender up to date on events or not?
> *


I think it's on the HLC website.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

strip club covers suck..


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 12:05 PM~6891180
> *strip club covers suck..
> *


i never pay so whats that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't go to establishments that encourange sins of the flesh.. i'd hope ya'll would see whats wrong with that and not go either.. my prayers are with ya'll


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 01:05 PM~6891180
> *strip club covers suck..
> *


true, but it is buttnaked, they make most their money by selling setups and door cover charge.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 01:07 PM~6891203
> *i never pay so whats that
> *


You must be a regular at them :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

indeed.. but its like you got like a 20 dolla door charge.. then the drinks are 8 dollars each and then dances 20-40 i mean damn dogg.. 

i'm glad i got an ol lady..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 01:01 PM~6891135
> *depends on how many people go and its byob
> *


the ? is..... butt nekked????? or only topless??


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 12:09 PM~6891225
> *You must be a regular at them  :biggrin:
> *


no just make a call even at the clubs in downtown too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 01:10 PM~6891241
> *indeed..  but its like you got like a 20 dolla door charge..  then the drinks are 8 dollars each and then dances 20-40 i mean damn dogg..
> 
> i'm glad i got an ol lady..
> *


nah, it's byob. i go to them probably once a year around this time. other than that, it does no use for me. at age 21 it was fun, now it's a waste of time and don't feel like giving hoes money for nothing.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 12:11 PM~6891253
> *the ? is..... butt nekked????? or only topless??
> *


butt naked


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 01:12 PM~6891254
> *no just make a call even at the clubs in downtown too
> *


andas vip o que? LOL to each their own, haven't gone to a club in a while. same ole b.s.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 12:12 PM~6891262
> *nah, it's byob.  i go to them probably once a year around this time.  other than that, it does no use for me.  at age 21 it was fun, now it's a waste of time and don't feel like giving hoes money for nothing.
> *



yea i know its byob.. i'm talkin bout clubs in general.. they soo damn expensive that it makes me wanna hop up on stage and try to make some money back yadig?


get the skrippas to tip me..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 01:15 PM~6891283
> *yea i know its byob..  i'm talkin bout clubs  in general..  they soo damn expensive that it makes me wanna hop up on stage and try to make some money back yadig?
> *


i'dig


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Ooohh shit!! i just passed my 1000 post..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2007, 01:13 PM~6891267
> *butt naked
> *


 :0


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

TITTIES!!!! ass.. walkin arround.. BUKKED NAKEEED!! 

man i need to listen to that Bernie Mack thing on the Kanye West Cd.. shit is too funny...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

U can count me in if Latin sell me them parts........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. who does uphostory in town? need something simple done!


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

damn this topic is still jumpin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shhhhhhhh.. blocc's here.. everybody be quiet.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

What it is BlocC..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

did you pick those parts up yet latin....i almost talked boiler out of them... :biggrin: ...but he said...if latin doesn't come get em...i'll give em to you....true homie right thurrr.....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 11:20 AM~6891332
> *shhhhhhhh.. blocc's here..  everybody be quiet.
> *


Lol, yes yes be very quiet...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 11:22 AM~6891344
> *What it is BlocC..
> *


whats the dealy...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 3 2007, 12:23 PM~6891348
> *Lol, yes yes be very quiet...
> *



are we hunting wabbits?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 01:22 PM~6891345
> *did you pick those parts up yet latin....i almost talked boiler out of them... :biggrin: ...but he said...if latin doesn't come get em...i'll give em to you....true homie right thurrr.....
> *


If it the parts for a Monte Carlo LS. Tell Boiler I can pick them up today. Give me a couple of hours and he'll have his money.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:20 PM~6891324
> *ok.. who does uphostory in town? need something simple done!
> *


umm.. i asked a fk'n question


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 01:22 PM~6891345
> *did you pick those parts up yet latin....i almost talked boiler out of them... :biggrin: ...but he said...if latin doesn't come get em...i'll give em to you....true homie right thurrr.....
> *


that nga talked to me this morning. i got all the trimming and lights, just need to get him to bring that front clip over so i can brake it down and store it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 01:24 PM~6891359
> *If it the parts for a Monte Carlo LS. Tell Boiler I can pick them up today. Give me a couple of hours and he'll have his money.
> *


It's for an LS. You'd have to talk to the owner of the parts

<----  :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:25 PM~6891361
> *umm.. i asked a fk'n question
> *


I can do small things.. but i dont sew..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 01:25 PM~6891363
> *that nga talked to me this morning.  i got all the trimming and lights, just need to get him to bring that front clip over so i can brake it down and store it.
> *


Don't need to break them down just hand them over.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 11:24 AM~6891356
> *are we hunting wabbits?
> *


its duck season...or is it?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 01:26 PM~6891371
> *It's for an LS.  You'd have to talk to the owner of the parts
> 
> <----    :biggrin:
> *


Holla at me. Give me a price and I'll be over to pick them up.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:25 PM~6891361
> *umm.. i asked a fk'n question
> *


281-499-8483 ordaya's upholstery


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

shit man i donno.. but i do know its always chicken and ribs season.. ya feel meh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:25 PM~6891361
> *umm.. i asked a fk'n question
> *


horatio with firme.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..heres my place.. dont hate!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 01:28 PM~6891388
> *Holla at me. Give me a price and I'll be over to pick them up.
> *


nah, i need them for another ls coming my way soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 01:22 PM~6891345
> *did you pick those parts up yet latin....i almost talked boiler out of them... :biggrin: ...but he said...if latin doesn't come get em...i'll give em to you....true homie right thurrr.....
> *


lying a$$ nga, he said *"i haven't talked to his fata$$ in a while"* LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:31 PM~6891413
> *aight..heres my place..  dont hate!
> 
> 
> ...



Sixty8imp u'r ballin :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 01:31 PM~6891418
> *nah, i need them for another ls coming my way soon.
> *


Soon is what 2008!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 01:32 PM~6891426
> *Sixty8imp u'r ballin :biggrin:
> *


yeah..notice the dish on the roof


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 11:29 AM~6891395
> *shit man  i donno..  but i do know its always chicken and ribs season..  ya feel meh?
> *


lol....yeah....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 01:34 PM~6891435
> *Soon is what 2008!
> *


weeks or a month. i always buy extra parts of certain cars in case of front end collisions :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 01:34 PM~6891435
> *Soon is what 2008!
> *


give it a month.. he'll have change of plans and then he'll sell it.. 

aint yet seen em finish 1 car since i know da ******.. and he done been thru like 8 during that time..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:31 PM~6891413
> *aight..heres my place..  dont hate!
> 
> 
> ...


that's not your crib fool :twak: 

looks like it though :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:35 PM~6891445
> *give it a month..  he'll have change of plans and then he'll sell it..
> 
> aint yet seen em finish 1 car since i know da ******..  and he done been thru like 8 during that time..
> *


only one that was a project was the '51. others were bought to flip. you ought to try that sometime for easy $.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 01:35 PM~6891449
> *that's not your crib fool  :twak:
> 
> looks like it though  :biggrin:
> *


fool, that is my crib.. b4 the remodel..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:34 PM~6891438
> *yeah..notice the dish on the roof
> *



I don't even have a dish at either one of my places.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:37 PM~6891458
> *fool, that is my crib.. b4 the remodel..
> 
> 
> *


so you saying you got a front yard now, moved the fence back 5 feet, added an extension on the side of the house and tore down that old garage in the back in less than a week :uh: :biggrin: forgot, and grew some patchy grass?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:35 PM~6891445
> *give it a month..  he'll have change of plans and then he'll sell it..
> 
> aint yet seen em finish 1 car since i know da ******..  and he done been thru like 8 during that time..
> *


Trying to get them b4 week out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 01:38 PM~6891465
> *so you saying you got a front yard now, moved the fence back 5 feet, added an extension on the side of the house and tore down that old garage in the back in less than a week  :uh:  :biggrin:  forgot, and grew some patchy grass?
> *


yeah..cause im ballin like that..  and fool, i always had a front yard.. just that i park car on it sometimes..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:40 PM~6891485
> *yeah..cause im ballin like that..      and fool, i always had a front yard..  just that i park car on it sometimes..
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I live by the galleria... I'm too broke to be ballin after rent..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 01:39 PM~6891472
> *Trying to get them b4 week out.
> *


well, i cant remember where i seen that ls for sale..but sure its somewhere on my drive home.. if i see it..i'll check price.. you might wanna just buy it complete and save parts. esp them fenders.. those a hard find..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 3 2007, 01:41 PM~6891498
> *I live by the galleria...  I'm too broke to be ballin after rent..
> *


lived there years ago. know what you mean. traffic sucks big time.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

whats up DJLATIN?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows.. 

i can be contected via PM or email me at [email protected] 
or fridays between 6-7pm i make regular appearance at liquor world on woodridge.. man hold up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 3 2007, 01:45 PM~6891527
> *whats up DJLATIN?
> *


? iceblock? que onda, changed screenname? swing by tonight, boiler will be getting a mural done of some scarface theme.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 01:46 PM~6891532
> *?  iceblock?  que onda, changed screenname?  swing by tonight, boiler will be getting a mural done of some scarface theme.
> *


more original stuff.. how do ya'll come up with it??


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:46 AM~6891532
> *?  iceblock?  que onda, changed screenname?  swing by tonight, boiler will be getting a mural done of some scarface theme.
> *


yes it is I El BloCc...lol who's doin the mural?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:43 PM~6891506
> *well,  i cant remember where i seen that ls for sale..but sure its somewhere on my drive home.. if i see it..i'll check price..  you might wanna just buy it complete and save parts.  esp them fenders.. those a hard find..
> *


I know what you mean. my homie has all the parts but he b.s. with time. I will probably have to go to Dallas to pick them up. The people at the shop are waiting on him. They already have the car apart.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:47 PM~6891543
> *more original stuff..  how do ya'll come up with it??
> *


we pull it out of your turd launcher :cheesy:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 11:46 AM~6891531
> *looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows..
> 
> i can be contected via PM or email me at [email protected]
> ...


is that a word?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 3 2007, 01:47 PM~6891548
> *yes it is I El BloCc...lol who's doin the mural?
> *


el vecino. scroll back some pages to see him throwdown some paint.

here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6880989


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 3 2007, 01:49 PM~6891556
> *is that a word?
> *


if i said it, it is..


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 11:50 AM~6891565
> *if i said it, it is..
> 
> 
> *


i beileve ya i believe ya :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..time to hit up vending machines.. gettin some crackhead shakes.. need some shuga.. being diabetic aint good for la raza..


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


is this to far LATIN?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 3 2007, 01:52 PM~6891585
> *is this to far LATIN?
> *


far for what?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:53 AM~6891589
> *far for what?
> *


too find the photos of homeboys painting...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 3 2007, 01:54 PM~6891596
> *too find the photos of homeboys painting...
> *


go back a page and i linked it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hummmm


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 01:20 PM~6891324
> *ok.. who does uphostory in town? need something simple done!
> *


me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

your mailbox won't last a week on a post. what's your addy?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 01:37 PM~6891461
> *I don't even have a dish at either one of my places.
> *


me too... i only have 5 channels


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 01:55 PM~6891609
> *me
> *


I'll bring my car to you if I don't have to take it back to Dallas.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 02:00 PM~6891644
> *me too... i only have 5 channels
> *


I have cable at my party crib, but not at the place with the family..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 01:39 PM~6891472
> *Trying to get them b4 week out.
> *


Im off work and its not really rainin now so ima head to the bone yard... what to you need exactly?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 02:02 PM~6891665
> *I'll bring my car to you if I don't have to take it back to Dallas.
> *


I did what you see in my avitar
<----------


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 02:04 PM~6891682
> *Im off work and its not really rainin now so ima head to the bone yard... what to you need exactly?
> *


The top front end, corner light, left fender trim.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 02:05 PM~6891689
> *I did what you see in my avitar
> <----------
> *


Cool. I've seen your car at a few shows. Nice work.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 11:56 AM~6891613
> *your mailbox won't last a week on a post.  what's your addy?
> *


its not even mines...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so whos all down for sat?.....will we see the famous bathroom bandit there?.......j/k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 02:07 PM~6891702
> *Cool. I've seen your car at a few shows. Nice work.
> *


i did the dash, door panels, rear panels and carpet. I had a friend sew the seat covers for the rear and i put them together.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 02:09 PM~6891718
> *so whos all down for sat?.....will we see the famous bathroom bandit there?.......j/k
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 02:09 PM~6891718
> *so whos all down for sat?.....will we see the famous bathroom bandit there?.......j/k
> *


can the guerro go? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 02:07 PM~6891705
> *its not even mines...
> *


then you wont be mad..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 02:11 PM~6891723
> *i did the dash, door panels, rear panels and carpet. I had a friend sew the seat covers for the rear and i put them together.
> *


Cool. I'm looking to have it whole inside redone. 

On the parts it will be for a Monte Carlo LS.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 02:12 PM~6891734
> *Cool. I'm looking to have it whole inside redone.
> 
> On the parts it will be for a Monte Carlo LS.
> *


lights or the whole front header panel?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 01:12 PM~6891730
> *can the guerro go? :biggrin:
> *


i dont see why not


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 02:14 PM~6891737
> *lights or the whole front header panel?
> *


You can get the whole front header panel with lights and left fender also with molding also. [email protected] it. Goodyear paying for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 12:12 PM~6891732
> *then you wont be mad..
> 
> 
> *


why would the owner be mad


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 02:18 PM~6891762
> *why would the owner be mad
> *


Someone going to jack him for his mailbox if on the post.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 3 2007, 12:20 PM~6891775
> *Someone going to jack him for his mailbox if on the post.
> *


ehh.. theyll get shot by his wifey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 02:18 PM~6891762
> *why would the owner be mad
> *


cause when it comes up missing, he gonna realize he shoulda never hired yo azz.. cause all you did was tell your homies to go steal it..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 02:22 PM~6891792
> *ehh.. theyll get shot by his wifey
> *


She must be like my mom's. She walks around the house with the 9mm on the hip.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 02:22 PM~6891792
> *ehh.. theyll get shot by his wifey
> *


i dont even go take shyt in my house..with my 9 with me..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 02:23 PM~6891797
> *cause when it comes up missing, he gonna realize he shoulda never hired yo azz.. cause all you did was tell your homies to go steal it..
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 02:24 PM~6891809
> *i dont even go take shyt in my house..with my 9 with me..
> 
> 
> *


you are going to end up shooting el gusanito


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hny u invited too :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 02:56 PM~6892029
> *hny u invited too :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 02:05 PM~6892096
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Gotta go lunch time. 

Liv4Lacs. I pm'd you my number if you find anything give me a holla.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 02:56 PM~6892029
> *hny u invited too :biggrin:
> *


her and dena are some titibar troopers :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 02:15 PM~6892181
> *her and dena are some titibar troopers  :thumbsup:
> *


i concur


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well the mail box just got fucked.. its going to be orange instead of green..
stupid green paint was wayyy to reduce from the previous car.. and it was to thin.. so i stripped it..
now im a have to re-pattern it and spray it orange...



dammit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 03:16 PM~6892190
> *i concur
> *


name some other chicks that have trooped with the boys?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 02:19 PM~6892214
> *name some other chicks that have trooped with the boys?
> *


those 2 and ummmm ummm i dunno...drawing a blank


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 3 2007, 12:31 PM~6891413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that ***** told me at the hlc toy drive....said he cut the car in pieces and gave you the front clip, but you hadn't come to get it yet...and if you didn't, he'd give it to me....i told him i'd pick it up if you didnt' want it....ol lyin ass *****..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 03:27 PM~6892311
> *love the leanin posts....
> *


gracias..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 03:27 PM~6892311
> *that ***** told me at the hlc toy drive....said he cut the car in pieces and gave you the front clip, but you hadn't come to get it yet...and if you didn't, he'd give it to me....i told him i'd pick it up if you didnt' want it....ol lyin ass *****..... :biggrin:
> *


i'll just hold it til you trade me some rackety old daytons for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0







:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i seen a broughham for sale.. near harrisburg.. only missing headlights. but clean.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 01:56 PM~6892029
> *hny u invited too :biggrin:
> *


aw thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 02:15 PM~6892181
> *her and dena are some titibar troopers  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: 

that one time we went to show palace werent we celebrating 3 ppls bdays?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2007, 03:46 PM~6892517
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that one time we went to show palace werent we celebrating 3 ppls bdays?
> *


si.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 03:39 PM~6892447
> *i seen a broughham for sale.. near harrisburg..  only missing headlights.  but clean.
> *


let me know if you see a '67 chevelle 2 dr


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

64 vert, kind of a lot of dough though

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/257011389.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 03:51 PM~6892568
> *let me know if you see a '67 chevelle 2 dr
> *


doubt it. i say highly unlikely..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 04:02 PM~6892672
> *doubt it. i say highly unlikely..
> *


true, getting real hard to find.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 04:01 PM~6892664
> *64 vert, kind of a lot of dough though
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/257011389.html
> *





> *restored from chasie n up got to see if any just a lil bondo but perty much a solid car  its being garage keeped *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

homie from high skoo has a chevelle.. he had it back then too.. been his daily driver since fool was in 10th grade.. just saw em on 288 other day.. still running strong.. but doubt he'd sell..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 03:39 PM~6892447
> *i seen a broughham for sale.. near harrisburg..  only missing headlights.  but clean.
> *


price, pics, location?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 04:08 PM~6892718
> *price, pics, location?
> *


nips got hard huh.. thought so.. 


its like on ave b between s.wayside and marcio garcia.. i actually seen it from the alley.. behind the taqueria el alteno on harrisburg. as for price and pics.. go look for yourself.. cause that alley is skurry. and i dont wanna go alone.. 

hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 3 2007, 04:15 PM~6892773
> *nips got hard huh..  thought so..
> its like on ave b between s.wayside and marcio garcia.. i actually seen it from the alley..  behind the taqueria el alteno on harrisburg.  as for price and pics.. go look for yourself.. cause that alley is skurry. and i dont wanna go alone..
> 
> ...


My nipps only get hard for lecabs!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 3 2007, 02:34 PM~6892391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gettin a facelift huh.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 04:40 PM~6892997
> *nah...not work some d's......
> 
> *


still trip on your getting an attaboy for telling that guy what rims he had. LOL

You probably fked up someones Christmas in Oregon

:twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 03:43 PM~6893034
> *still trip on your getting an attaboy for telling that guy what rims he had.  LOL
> 
> You probably fked up someones Christmas in Oregon
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 05:13 PM~6893360
> *:biggrin:
> *


going to post some pics of the chicks car that hit my mazda a month ago. don't trip on the damage to my daily mazda.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NIX IS IN THE CASA! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

la viejas focus :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

my mazda :tears: 

note: wreck was at 5mph :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Ellie's wife hit you? :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 04:43 PM~6893671
> *NIX IS IN THE CASA!  :cheesy:
> *


you saw me??? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2007, 05:47 PM~6893705
> *you saw me??? :ugh:
> *


si, put down my pr0n :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 05:47 PM~6893700
> *Ellie's wife hit you? :0
> *


nah, she isn't a buffarilla :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I got a check cut out for $850.00 for pain and suffering


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

290 @ 529/Beltway 8???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 05:50 PM~6893734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

290 & fm529


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:51 PM~6893743
> *
> 
> 290 & fm529
> *


damn your fast i was editin and you already replied!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 05:52 PM~6893766
> *damn your fast i was editin and you already replied!! :0
> *


i got wh0re skillz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i bet sic can just buff out that focus.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dammmmm i guess after she hit you from behind u decided to rear end that bufarrilllaaaaa :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:54 PM~6893781
> *i got wh0re skillz
> *


No bullshit thur....


Posts: 67,436 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

latin u must be bored......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 3 2007, 03:55 PM~6893799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a houston stylez set-up...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 3 2007, 06:07 PM~6893893
> *latin u must be bored......
> *


si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 06:07 PM~6893895
> *a houston stylez set-up...
> *


that setup was a smoker. :cheesy: 

dj shortdog & my rucas son


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:08 PM~6893902
> *si
> *


yea mayne me too...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:08 PM~6893902
> *si
> *


lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2007, 05:56 PM~6893808
> *No bullshit thur....
> Posts: 67,436 :0
> *


Any luck out there?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 3 2007, 06:09 PM~6893914
> *yea mayne me too...
> *


this dj is cutting up the 1's and 2's










:cheesy:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

a houston stylez set-up...
[/quote]

yea did it 2 damn days....thanx nix.....fuker.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:10 PM~6893921
> *this dj is cutting up the 1's and 2's
> 
> 
> ...



damn that boi jammin like a mofo....DJ turn it up, DJ turn it up....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 3 2007, 06:15 PM~6893958
> *damn that boi jammin like a mofo....DJ turn it up, DJ turn it up....lol
> *


you know how to hook up the switches for the bishes? might need your assistance soon. :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:16 PM~6893963
> *you know how to hook up the switches for the bishes?  might need your assistance soon.  :0
> *



oh really, are we doing something to tha mazda?????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:16 PM~6893963
> *you know how to hook up the switches for the bishes?  might need your assistance soon.  :0
> *


got a good hydraulic installer here...my homeboy luis....does reinforcements too....builds trailers for a living...damn good welder!!!! custom work if necessary!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 3 2007, 06:17 PM~6893978
> *oh really, are we doing something to tha mazda?????
> *


The green extended cab.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, Big-Tymer, DISTURBED


what's up mr mike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 06:25 PM~6894029
> *got a good hydraulic installer here...my homeboy luis....does reinforcements too....builds trailers for a living...damn good welder!!!! custom work if necessary!!!
> *


let me see what shortdog's homeboy quotes me on, then i'll get his # to see what he would charge.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:26 PM~6894034
> *The green extended cab.
> *


sounds cool, just let me kno whats up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 05:56 PM~6893800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i never noticed your post. LMFAO! pinche tortuga panties it looks like. :twak: :burn:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2007, 05:26 PM~6894040
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mac2lac, Big-Tymer, DISTURBED
> what's up mr mike!!!!!!!!!
> *



not much MR. CORDOVA....just chillin, finished getting over from being sick...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 3 2007, 06:28 PM~6894049
> *sounds cool, just let me kno whats up.
> *


swing by the house tonight. we should be getting there by 7pm. boiler, oscar and a few others. going to take pics of boilers mural and stuff.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2007, 08:59 AM~6890099
> *ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION......Sat Jan. 6th
> SHOW PALACE
> WHO'S DOWN
> *



ghetto ass strip club


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2007, 06:31 PM~6894090
> *ghetto ass strip club
> *


Aren't all buttnaked?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:30 PM~6894082
> *swing by the house tonight.  we should be getting there by 7pm.  boiler, oscar and a few others.  going to take pics of boilers mural and stuff.
> *



ok, cool....ill roll by and ill bring the black guy also....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 3 2007, 06:32 PM~6894099
> *ok, cool....ill roll by and ill bring the black guy also....lol
> *


yeah might need him to deflect some lighting. :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 05:32 PM~6894103
> *yeah might need him to deflect some lighting.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 03:59 PM~6893841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 3 2007, 06:37 PM~6894155
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2007, 04:31 PM~6894094
> *Aren't all buttnaked?
> *



true but show palace has sure gone down the past couple of years


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> a houston stylez set-up...


yea did it 2 damn days....thanx nix.....fuker.
[/quote]
ur welcome buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2007, 06:31 PM~6894090
> *ghetto ass strip club
> *


best kind!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

definately


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Senor_Magic*, New Orleans Roller


:0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

down in tx we like yandy coated mailboxes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

yandy!!

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So the homies got together last night for viewing an artist :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sic713 was thrilled to be there :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

the homies were getting their game faces on


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sic713 was showing us his ninja techniques :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

soulninja :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el homie prepares his canvas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a lil more here...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

some more there....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

and now it starts...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hechale hechale!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el homie getting down...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

taking form...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

last pic i took last night, had to go mimis....











picking up boiler to pick up his finished product tonight after he completes this job. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a lil something el homie was playing around with...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2007, 07:07 PM~6894430
> *true but show palace has sure gone down the past couple of years
> *


I agree, that's what happens when all broke ass thugs discovered that place spending all their minimum wage checks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 08:43 AM~6899492
> *So the homies got together last night for viewing an artist  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GROUPIES


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 09:07 AM~6899578
> *GROUPIES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2007, 11:16 PM~6897987
> *down in tx we like yandy coated mailboxes
> 
> 
> ...


huh ***** whaaat


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2007, 09:37 AM~6899698
> *
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

dude gets down on the murals!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2007, 08:37 AM~6899698
> *
> *


must be nice to be ballin with a few hoppers and murals on escalades!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 09:40 AM~6899711
> *dude gets down on the murals!!!
> *


homie hookups.  won't get any better than this, especially in $ and realistic compared to cartoon sprayers.  

Going to setup a shop for him by next year and do some business. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boiler trump of pasadena texas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

foo gets down for real. Freehand too... mayne hold up.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 07:03 AM~6899566
> *I agree, that's what happens when all broke ass thugs discovered that place spending all their minimum wage checks.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 07:56 AM~6899537
> *last pic i took last night, had to go mimis....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 09:32 AM~6899948
> *
> *



FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2007, 10:35 AM~6899972
> *FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2007, 10:35 AM~6899972
> *FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


man hold up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 10:39 AM~6899993
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:40 AM~6900004
> *:0
> *


looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows.. 


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 10:41 AM~6900008
> *looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows..
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



they can just ship me a plaque.. and chunk da duece.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:42 AM~6900013
> *they can just ship me a plaque.. and chunk da duece.
> *


 :0 

CHONKDOS!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2007, 09:35 AM~6899972
> *FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: 

didnt you go to the game last night? it was cold!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:39 AM~6899993
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  

you got my gift yet? :cheesy: 


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 10:49 AM~6900053
> *:cheesy:
> 
> didnt you go to the game last night? it was cold!
> *


pics of t.h.o.'s :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thought ya'll was joking about scarface theme.. 
hmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 10:50 AM~6900059
> *
> 
> you got my gift yet? :cheesy:
> ...


i'm returning the six pack since the longneck wasn't accepted :uh: 

you know i'm not going to post that comment hno: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:55 AM~6900097
> *thought ya'll was joking about scarface theme..
> hmm
> *


can't do murals on a capalla :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:53 AM~6900089
> *pics of t.h.o.'s  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

have ya'll heard if it's supposed to rain in houston this weekend or not? i wanna go to the picnic sunday.....been raining her since last night....slowed down today....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 09:49 AM~6900053
> *:cheesy:
> 
> didnt you go to the game last night? it was cold!
> *



nah... sold my ticket. other stuff came up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:55 AM~6900098
> *i'm returning the six pack since the longneck wasn't accepted  :uh:
> 
> you know i'm not going to post that comment  hno:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 10:57 AM~6900112
> *
> *


titi hard ons :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 10:56 AM~6900110
> *can't do murals on a capalla  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


fk a mural


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2007, 09:58 AM~6900121
> *nah... sold my ticket. other stuff came up.
> *


oh. it was fun regardless. alot of ppl there. i was just glad it didnt start raining until later. i thought i was gonna catch the flu last night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 11:00 AM~6900143
> *fk a mural
> *


:biggrin: 

you can put N4v!g4T!0n 4 v!D4 to represent your hood :cheesy: 
and chingos of taco chops y cantinas all over it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 AM~6900147
> *oh. it was fun regardless. alot of ppl there. i was just glad it didnt start raining until later. i thought i was gonna catch the flu last night.
> *


sent you a PM..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:59 AM~6900129
> *titi hard ons  :cheesy:
> *


oic. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i took pics last night. ill try and upload them later on today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 11:02 AM~6900151
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you can put N4v!g4T!0n 4 v!D4 to represent your hood  :cheesy:
> *


that'd fk'n be stupid.. since im closer to hAriZzbuR6!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 10:03 AM~6900157
> *oic.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i took pics last night. ill try and upload them later on today.
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 11:03 AM~6900158
> *that'd fk'n be stupid.. since im closer to hAriZzbuR6!!
> *


same ******* community :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 11:04 AM~6900168
> *same ******* community  :uh:
> *


you one that is a fixing up a mini-truck like "suavecito" and a tejano groupie, and has blow up doll ramone ayala.. and you wanna call other people ********?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 08:57 AM~6900115
> *have ya'll heard if it's supposed to rain in houston this weekend or not? i wanna go to the picnic sunday.....been raining her since last night....slowed down today....
> *


im trying to get hold of the rain god ...he dont answer... :biggrin: ...man i hope not.......but i can alwayz reset the date..but we will see ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:03 AM~6900158
> *that'd fk'n be stupid.. since im closer to hAriZzbuR6!!
> *



you could paint grass on the side of it since you park on the front lawn..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:04 AM~6900168
> *same ******* community  :uh:
> *


its BARRIO MAGNO... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:05 AM~6900181
> *you one that is a fixing up a mini-truck like "suavecito" and a tejano groupie, and has blow up doll ramone ayala.. and you wanna call other people ********?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:06 AM~6900184
> *you could paint grass on the side of it since you park on the front lawn..... :biggrin:
> *


dang.. didnt think of that.. fk ur smart..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 11:05 AM~6900181
> *you one that is a fixing up a mini-truck like "suavecito" and a tejano groupie, and has blow up doll ramone ayala.. and you wanna call other people ********?
> *


LOL, sorry if i misrepresented your neighbors, i apologize to the VISA residents.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:06 AM~6900190
> *its BARRIO MAGNO... :biggrin:
> *


but them intellectuals spell it "varrio" LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:09 AM~6900214
> *but them intellectuals spell it "varrio"  LOL
> *


vullshyt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:11 AM~6900217
> *vullshyt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ejole.. penchez haturz..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 11:12 AM~6900223
> *ejole..  penchez haters..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 10:05 AM~6900182
> *im trying to get hold of the rain god ...he dont answer... :biggrin: ...man i hope not.......but i can alwayz reset the date..but we will see ...
> *



SUNGOD KUSTOMS.....ASK FOR CONRAD :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 09:12 AM~6900225
> *SUNGOD KUSTOMS.....ASK FOR CONRAD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

weather looks good for sunday.. 30% chance of rain in AM.. dont mean shyt.. looks like its all a go to me.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 09:13 AM~6900230
> *weather looks good for sunday.. 30% chance of rain in AM..    dont mean shyt..    looks like its all a go to me.
> 
> 
> *


simon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 11:13 AM~6900230
> *weather looks good for sunday.. 30% chance of rain in AM..    dont mean shyt..    looks like its all a go to me.
> 
> 
> *


so you attending the picnic?

*looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows..* 

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:14 AM~6900234
> *simon
> *


orale


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 10:06 AM~6900184
> *you could paint grass on the side of it since you park on the front lawn..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 11:14 AM~6900235
> *so you attending the picnic?
> 
> looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows..
> ...


said i wouldnt make bbq.. but i'll grub some bbq all fk'n day!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:14 AM~6900235
> *so you attending the picnic?
> 
> gay azz toy drives
> ...


he was there if i recalled...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:06 AM~6900184
> *you could paint grass on the side of it since you park on the front lawn..... :biggrin:
> *


damn how did i miss this? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:16 AM~6900247
> *he was there if i recalled...
> *


68 wasnt!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:16 AM~6900247
> *he was there if i recalled...
> *


true i got proof. pinche tailgate don't close right :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 09:16 AM~6900253
> *68 wasnt!!
> 
> 
> *


but you were


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 11:16 AM~6900250
> *damn how did i miss this?  LOL
> *


its called old age..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:15 AM~6900243
> *said i wouldnt make bbq.. but i'll grub some bbq all fk'n day!!
> 
> 
> *



hungry bastaaad!!!! bust out the capriSSe on helicopter blades for the picnic....i might need to chop up some cilantro y cebolla!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:16 AM~6900258
> *true i got proof.  pinche tailgate don't close right  :twak:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:17 AM~6900260
> *but you were
> *


and my nips were cold..so i left soon after..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:17 AM~6900265
> *hungry bastaaad!!!! bust out the capriSSe on helicopter blades for the picnic....i might need to chop up some cilantro y cebolla!!!!!
> *


sixty8 bustin out sunday.. sorry..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 09:17 AM~6900269
> *and my nips were cold..so i left soon after..
> 
> 
> *


WEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:17 AM~6900260
> *but you were
> *


and the capala.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:17 AM~6900265
> *hungry bastaaad!!!! bust out the capriSSe on helicopter blades for the picnic....i might need to chop up some cilantro y cebolla!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
let me use one to make some menudo. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:19 AM~6900283
> *WEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fk, i aint have a jacket,and it was freeze'n.. you were all bundled up like you going mountain climb'n and shyt.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 09:20 AM~6900297
> *fk, i aint have a jacket,and it was freeze'n..  you were all bundled up like you going mountain climb'n and shyt.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 11:19 AM~6900284
> *and the capala.
> *


as i drove off, they tried to hand me a trophy.. i was like "naw naw.. its ok.. appreciate the offer though"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 10:20 AM~6900290
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> let me use one to make some menudo.  lol
> *



flip it over,,,put some charcoal in it.....put a grate on it....make some fajitas in the 22" blade pit :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 11:21 AM~6900305
> *as i drove off, they tried to hand me a trophy.. i was like "naw naw..  its ok..  appreciate the offer though"
> *


for best conversion of '06?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:21 AM~6900308
> *flip it over,,,put some charcoal in it.....put a grate on it....make some fajitas in the 22" blade pit :biggrin:
> *


hmmm.. bbq pit made from rims.. man hold up.. gotta write this down..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:21 AM~6900305
> *as i drove off, they tried to hand me a trophy.. i was like "naw naw..  its ok..  appreciate the offer though"
> *


that wasn't a trophy...that was the hinge you broke on latin's tailgate fker.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:22 AM~6900315
> *that wasn't a trophy...that was the hinge you broke on latin's tailgate fker.....
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 09:21 AM~6900305
> *as i drove off, they tried to hand me a trophy.. i was like "naw naw..  its ok..  appreciate the offer though"
> *


it was for people choice award.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 11:21 AM~6900312
> *for best conversion of '06?
> *


yeah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 10:17 AM~6900265
> *hungry bastaaad!!!! bust out the capriSSe on helicopter blades for the picnic....i might need to chop up some cilantro y cebolla!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 09:22 AM~6900315
> *that wasn't a trophy...that was the hinge you broke on latin's tailgate fker.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im in tears........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:22 AM~6900315
> *that wasn't a trophy...that was the hinge you broke on latin's tailgate fker.....
> *


wtf i want it for? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:24 AM~6900341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im in tears........
> *


i want to call you but chingado i don't want to bust out laughing.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 10:22 AM~6900315
> *that wasn't a trophy...that was the hinge you broke on latin's tailgate fker.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 09:25 AM~6900344
> *i want to call you but chingado i don't want to bust out laughing.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 11:25 AM~6900344
> *i want to call you but chingado i don't want to bust out laughing.
> *


freaky phone sekz huh.. you perv


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:21 AM~6900305
> *as i drove off, they tried to hand me a trophy.. i was like "naw naw..  its ok..  appreciate the offer though"
> *



what's messed up is.......we ate right after you left.......but i saw your ass backin the car up to the pit.....tryin to hook it up to your hitch...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 09:25 AM~6900355
> *what's messed up is.......we ate right after you left.......but i saw your ass backin the car up to the pit.....tryin to hook it up to your hitch...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: please mike make it stop im in tears!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 11:25 AM~6900352
> *freaky phone sekz huh..  you perv
> *


nah it is 'bout bu'ness


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:25 AM~6900355
> *what's messed up is.......we ate right after you left.......but i saw your ass backin the car up to the pit.....tryin to hook it up to your hitch...... :biggrin:
> *


nga said "say say latin let me borrow that hitch on your mazda truck" :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:25 AM~6900355
> *what's messed up is.......we ate right after you left.......but i saw your ass backin the car up to the pit.....tryin to hook it up to your hitch...... :biggrin:
> *


fk yeah..that shyt smelled good.. made a ***** hungry.. goofy promised me a plate, but never came thru..

:tears:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 09:28 AM~6900371
> *fk yeah..that shyt smelled good..  made a ***** hungry..  goofy promised me a plate, but never came thru..
> 
> :tears:
> *


greedy bastard ...it wasnt ready...and you left....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey heffa

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> mad? no. is that what you call it "leaned on me a lil"... i guess.


ok.. dang. i'm sorry.. didnt mean to hurt you feelings by calling you a b1tch and numerous other things. 

07 is a new year, and i'm trying to change my wayz..

:angel:

[/quote]
[/quote]


:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

come on Hny.. gimme a hug..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> mad? no. is that what you call it "leaned on me a lil"... i guess.


ok.. dang. i'm sorry.. didnt mean to hurt you feelings by calling you a b1tch and numerous other things. 

07 is a new year, and i'm trying to change my wayz..

:angel:

[/quote]
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I think you lost your ticket to her chonies already playa.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 10:39 AM~6900429
> *I think you lost your ticket to her chonies already playa.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> mad? no. is that what you call it "leaned on me a lil"... i guess.


ok.. dang. i'm sorry.. didnt mean to hurt you feelings by calling you a b1tch and numerous other things. 

07 is a new year, and i'm trying to change my wayz..

:angel:

[/quote]
[/quote]


ass kisser.....no que no chingon!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 11:39 AM~6900429
> *I think you lost your ticket to her chonies already playa.
> *


but im just trying to make up and be FRIENDS..

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:42 AM~6900456
> *
> ass kisser.....no que no chingon!!! :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:42 AM~6900456
> *
> ass kisser.....no que no chingon!!! :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:42 AM~6900458
> *but im just trying to make up and be FRIENDS..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



you ain't gots to lie...you know you tryin to get her to pose next to your car for the photo shoot for SPOKES AND JUICE..... :biggrin: 

CHISME!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:46 AM~6900482
> *you ain't gots to lie...you know you tryin to get her to pose next to your car for the photo shoot for SPOKES AND JUICE..... :biggrin:
> 
> CHISME!!!!!!!
> *


really think my car could make it SNJ?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:47 AM~6900489
> *really think my car could make it SNJ?
> *



nah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2007, 11:47 AM~6900499
> *nah
> *


 :uh: guess that settles it, got a no, from the founder/editor/photographer/writer/printer himself..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:49 AM~6900507
> *:uh:  guess that settles it, got a no, from the founder/editor/photographer/writer/printer himself..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

fk it i need to get some work done. al rato.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Wooooo!! noting like a nice wet day! aye guys?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:47 AM~6900489
> *really think my car could make it SNJ?
> *



if it did...it'd take john 4 months to write the article...... :biggrin: 


just had to throw that in there big firme!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 12:00 PM~6900563
> *if it did...it'd take john 4 months to write the article...... :biggrin:
> just had to throw that in there big firme!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:35 AM~6900410
> *come on Hny.. gimme a hug..
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 10:42 AM~6900458
> *but im just trying to make up and be FRIENDS..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2007, 10:47 AM~6900499
> *nah
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:00 AM~6900563
> *if it did...it'd take john 4 months to write the article...... :biggrin:
> just had to throw that in there big firme!!! :biggrin:
> *



or never... :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:00 AM~6900563
> *if it did...it'd take john 4 months to write the article...... :biggrin:
> just had to throw that in there big firme!!! :biggrin:
> *


i was on as the photographer not the writer....lol..........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2007, 11:24 AM~6900716
> *i was on as the photographer not the writer....lol..........
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2007, 11:26 AM~6900726
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2007, 12:24 PM~6900716
> *i was on as the photographer not the writer....lol..........
> *


oh.. digital camera scored for xmas helped seal the deal huh..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 11:40 AM~6900817
> *oh.. digital camera scored for xmas helped seal the deal huh..
> *


ummm nahhhhh.....i didnt score it for x-mas i bought it Cash!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 4 2007, 11:56 AM~6900546
> *Wooooo!!  noting like a nice wet day!  aye guys?
> *


no work for me  :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2007, 12:53 PM~6900917
> *ummm nahhhhh.....i didnt score it for x-mas i bought it Cash!
> *


balla


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 12:58 PM~6900950
> *balla
> *


take some pics of those seats and pm them to me!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2007, 07:35 AM~6899686
> *huh ***** whaaat
> *


not even done yet homie.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2007, 01:00 PM~6900965
> *take some pics of those seats and pm them to me!
> *


lazy azz.. come look at em.. dont be skurred of my hood.. take you on tour to see that broham while u here..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 01:32 PM~6901210
> *lazy azz..  come look at em..  dont be skurred of my hood.. take you on tour to see that broham while u here..
> 
> 
> *


Yes I am lazy today just watchin the rain..... Im in your area all the time no biggie... just send some pics im chillin today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2007, 01:35 PM~6901234
> *Yes I am lazy today just watchin the rain.....  Im in your area all the time no biggie... just send some pics im chillin today
> *


aight..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dena.. i dont hear police knockin down my door yet.. if they are, they knockin very softly!!  



> *
> HC Number:    13141xxx
> 
> Juror Number:    2127-04
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

send me you spn #, you won't make it in county w/o commissary


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 01:02 PM~6901519
> *dena.. i dont hear police knockin down my door yet.. if they are, they knockin very softly!!
> *



Address: 1019 Congress 
Houston TX 77002 


HOUSECALL :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 02:16 PM~6901621
> *send me you spn #, you won't make it in county w/o commissary
> *


aint nobody going to jail.. i got lawyers on payroll now.. one call, and i'd be sprung.. and grubbin at taqueria.. talking about "fk'n latin jinx me"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 02:20 PM~6901646
> *Address:    1019 Congress
> Houston TX 77002
> HOUSECALL :biggrin:
> *


uh oh. i left my address up.. hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 01:16 PM~6901621
> *send me you spn #, you won't make it in county w/o commissary
> *


what does the county give you and what do you have to buy on your own?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ive never been called for jury duty.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2007, 02:23 PM~6901673
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 02:23 PM~6901669
> *what does the county give you and what do you have to buy on your own?
> *


dunno.. never been locked up.. 

:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

why do i find that hard to believe.....??? :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 01:23 PM~6901669
> *what does the county give you and what do you have to buy on your own?
> *



shit.....more shit....mix it all together.....and you get shit that you wouldn't feed your dog.... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 4 2007, 02:30 PM~6901721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soups are good.. and then theirs always stationary shyt and stamps, and hankies.. you know, you gotta do that hankie art work to pass the time!

 




so i hear


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 01:31 PM~6901726
> *shit.....more shit....mix it all together.....and you get shit that you wouldn't feed your dog.... :angry:
> *


oic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 02:23 PM~6901669
> *what does the county give you and what do you have to buy on your own?
> *


chonies y ramen noodles :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 02:31 PM~6901726
> *shit.....more shit....mix it all together.....and you get shit that you wouldn't feed your dog.... :angry:
> *


country mix spreads :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

finally located a '67 chevelle, thanks shortdog! :worship:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so.. who all in for picnic sunday? roll call!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 02:07 PM~6901999
> *so.. who all in for picnic sunday? roll call!
> *


all in? did somebody say *"ALL IN"*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2007, 03:10 PM~6902022
> *all in? did somebody say "ALL IN"
> *


I SAY THAT ALOT.. ASK LONE STAR, DISTURBED,LOS,JP..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 02:16 PM~6902067
> *I SAY THAT ALOT.. ASK LONE STAR, DISTURBED,LOS,JP..
> *


BLUFFER :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 03:07 PM~6901999
> *so.. who all in for picnic sunday? roll call!
> *


nope, and won't make it to xtc sat night. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2007, 03:21 PM~6902110
> *BLUFFER  :0
> *


NAW.. IF I GO ALL IN, I HAVE A STRONG HAND..
















OR MAYBE I DONT..

:scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 02:34 PM~6902218
> *NAW.. IF I GO ALL IN, I HAVE A STRONG HAND..
> OR MAYBE I DONT..
> 
> ...


its all about eading the cards...











you got to know when to hold em,



know when to fold em





know when to walk away



know when to run


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 01:37 PM~6901769
> *chonies y ramen noodles  :burn:
> *


thats what i had for lunch today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 03:41 PM~6902287
> *thats what i had for lunch today.
> *


CHONIES?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 02:41 PM~6902287
> *thats what i had for lunch today.
> *



beef flavor please....used to grub ramen noodles all the damn time...started adding shit to them....green onions...cheese....nombre....ghetto for real.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 02:07 PM~6901999
> *so.. who all in for picnic sunday? roll call!
> *



si Dios quiere i'll be there....might just roll the daily....water pump out on the lac....plus i might have to pick up some daytons while i'm there..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2007, 02:37 PM~6902255
> *its all about eading the cards...
> you got to know when to hold em,
> know when to fold em
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 03:41 PM~6902296
> *CHONIES?
> *


con cafe. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 03:44 PM~6902327
> *si Dios quiere i'll be there....might just roll the daily....water pump out on the lac....plus i might have to pick up some daytons while i'm there..... :biggrin:
> *


bringing wifey? or we gonna go do some hoe chasin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2007, 03:37 PM~6902255
> *its all about eading the cards...
> you got to know when to hold em,
> know when to fold em
> ...


orale kenny rogers :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kenny rogers was da shyt..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 02:41 PM~6902296
> *CHONIES?
> *


yes. want some? :ugh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 02:43 PM~6902311
> *beef flavor please....used to grub ramen noodles all the damn time...started adding shit to them....green onions...cheese....nombre....ghetto for real.... :biggrin:
> *


yup! thats what flavor i had. thats the only flavor i get.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 02:48 PM~6902373
> *con cafe.  lol
> *


and sugar??? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 03:53 PM~6902429
> *yup! thats what flavor i had. thats the only flavor i get.
> *


Te gusta el rez?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 02:48 PM~6902377
> *bringing wifey? or we gonna go do some hoe chasin?
> *


 :uh: my son and daughter will more than likely come with me.....my lil baby is still sick....getting over pneumonia and double ear infection...don't wanna take her out in the cold....so cathy said she's stay home with her.....but you know i always roll with my lil man(alex) and now lydia is showing interest in the events....she told me the other day she wanted to go to the next car show with me in houston texas.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 03:52 PM~6902421
> *yes. want some? :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


yeah..
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 03:54 PM~6902444
> *and sugar??? :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 03:54 PM~6902448
> *:uh:  my son and daughter will more than likely come with me.....my lil baby is still sick....getting over pneumonia and double ear infection...don't wanna take her out in the cold....so cathy said she's stay home with her.....but you know i always roll with my lil man(alex) and now lydia is showing interest in the events....she told me the other day she wanted to go to the next car show with me in houston texas.... :biggrin:
> *


oh.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 02:54 PM~6902447
> *Te gusta el rez?
> *


nomas las beef skirts :biggrin: ........oh and ribeyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 02:54 PM~6902448
> *:uh:  my son and daughter will more than likely come with me.....my lil baby is still sick....getting over pneumonia and double ear infection...don't wanna take her out in the cold....so cathy said she's stay home with her.....but you know i always roll with my lil man(alex) and now lydia is showing interest in the events....she told me the other day she wanted to go to the next car show with me in houston texas.... :biggrin:
> *


i hope the baby gets well soon. cathy told me bout the baby yday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 03:57 PM~6902478
> *nomas las beef skirts  :biggrin: ........oh and ribeyes!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..who down to hit up bar fri nite?

thinkin stephanies on lawndale.. i know synper is down.. and whats cool is no matter where in park at, you can see your car.. its layed out good like that.. at least until it gets too packed.. so ya'll can even bring your lows.. if we do it, i will. 

oh, and you can bring ur own liquor, they sell everything else.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 02:54 PM~6902447
> *Te gusta el rez?
> *


 :cheesy: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 03:58 PM~6902493
> *ok..who down to hit up bar fri nite?
> 
> thinkin stephanies on lawndale.. i know synper is down..  and whats cool is no matter where in bar you at, you can see your car..  its layed out good like that..  so ya'll can even bring your lows..  if we do it, i will.
> ...


they got more potholes in that parking lot than them bishes got gunshot wounds :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 02:54 PM~6902450
> *yeah..
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 03:58 PM~6902510
> *they got more potholes in that parking lot than them bishes got gunshot wounds  :nono:
> *


puto, we aint throwing a fk'n hop contest.. so stfu.. who cares..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 02:57 PM~6902481
> *i hope the baby gets well soon. cathy told me bout the baby yday.
> *



she's doing better....but cathy has been having to deal with her since she's home all day now....i get home and she looks like she's ready to run out the door....haha....amaya is a handful...and worse when she get whiny....all she wants is for cathy to be holding her....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 04:00 PM~6902522
> *puto, we aint throwing a fk'n hop contest..  so stfu.. who cares..
> *


Don't get all emotional whitney :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 04:00 PM~6902523
> *she's doing better....but cathy has been having to deal with her since she's home all day now....i get home and she looks like she's ready to run out the door....haha....amaya is a handful...and worse when she get whiny....all she wants is for cathy to be holding her.... *


just like you when you get skurred of ghosts..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 04:01 PM~6902539
> *just like you when you get skurred of ghosts..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


owned 1.01


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 04:02 PM~6902550
> *owned 1.01
> *


noted


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 03:01 PM~6902539
> *just like you when you get skurred of ghosts..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
i don't mess with the CUUUU CUUUYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 04:03 PM~6902557
> *noted
> *


FILED


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 03:00 PM~6902522
> *puto, we aint throwing a fk'n hop contest..  so stfu.. who cares..
> *


SUPREME OWNAGE....TALKED TO YOU LIKE YOU HIS BISH....HAHA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 04:04 PM~6902579
> *SUPREME OWNAGE....TALKED TO YOU LIKE YOU HIS BISH....HAHA
> *


counterownaged, he gets soo emotional like whitney houston, roger that roger? over and out.. sssshhhhkk!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 03:00 PM~6902523
> *she's doing better....but cathy has been having to deal with her since she's home all day now....i get home and she looks like she's ready to run out the door....haha....amaya is a handful...and worse when she get whiny....all she wants is for cathy to be holding her....
> *


i bet. i believe being a stay at home mom is harder work than working a full time job.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 03:01 PM~6902539
> *just like you when you get skurred of ghosts..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 03:06 PM~6902603
> *counterownaged, he gets soo emotional like whitney houston, roger that roger? over and out.. sssshhhhkk!
> *


you gotta whooop that ass like bobby did......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 04:08 PM~6902622
> *you gotta whooop that ass like bobby did......
> *


 :biggrin: and throw him some rocks to shut up. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 4 2007, 03:07 PM~6902611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not that funny....... :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 03:08 PM~6902631
> *:biggrin:  and throw him some rocks to shut up.  LOL
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 03:09 PM~6902641
> *shiiiiiiit.....i was at home for a week with the kids....fk that....i was like...i wanna go back to work so i can relax!!!! :biggrin:
> it's not that funny....... :angry:
> *


hell yea!! i know what you mean!! kids are hard work and when they are sick its 10x more work.  

yes it was that funny! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 02:16 PM~6902067
> *I SAY THAT ALOT.. ASK LONE STAR, DISTURBED,LOS,JP..
> *


yea u do....but u never kno sometimes, but thats ok cause come next weekend im gonna take ur chump changes and make u hit up an atm.....lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 4 2007, 03:28 PM~6902819
> *yea u do....but u never kno sometimes, but thats ok cause come next weekend im gonna take ur chump changes and make u hit up an atm.....lol
> *


if i was playing u would be doing the same......lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2007, 03:33 PM~6902859
> *if i was playing u would be doing the same......lol
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2007, 03:33 PM~6902859
> *if i was playing u would be doing the same......lol
> *


well maybe u need to show up and we will have to see...shoot im hungry for money..i need to get the truck done so i wont feel bad about making u go broke....lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 4 2007, 03:39 PM~6902900
> *well maybe u need to show up and we will have to see...shoot im hungry for money..i need to get the truck done so i wont feel bad about making u go broke....lol
> *


ILL PROB BE AT ANOTHER GAME....BUT WHO KNOWS I MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE AN APPERANCE........JUST PM THE INFO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 03:38 PM~6902890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that baby looks scary.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 04:06 PM~6902603
> *counterownaged, he gets soo emotional like whitney houston, roger that roger? over and out.. sssshhhhkk!
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 04:48 PM~6902974
> *that baby looks scary.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 02:48 PM~6902974
> *that baby looks scary.
> *


aww im sorry.. i knew i should of pulled out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2007, 05:28 PM~6903375
> *aww im sorry.. i knew i should of pulled out
> *


you must have used some of that micheal jackson spermz.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 04:28 PM~6903383
> *you must have used some of that micheal jackson spermz.
> *


bleached mecos.....haha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2007, 04:28 PM~6903375
> *aww im sorry.. i knew i should of pulled out
> *


our albino child??? :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 04:28 PM~6903383
> *you must have used some of that micheal jackson spermz.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 4 2007, 04:09 PM~6902641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw ******.. im going home with all ya'll loot.. ya hurd!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2007, 10:58 AM~6900947
> *no work for me   :cheesy:
> *



ME TOO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2007, 03:33 PM~6903420
> *our albino child??? :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry babe.. lets try it again.. maybe it just you


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 4 2007, 06:31 PM~6904002
> *ME TOO
> *


how do you ball so hard?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

QUE ONDA SNYPER99.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whatz up :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 4 2007, 07:09 PM~6904325
> *whatz up :wave:
> *


sold those rims homie


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 06:10 PM~6904335
> *sold those rims homie
> *


Glad you got the money :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2007, 02:37 PM~6901769
> *chonies y ramen noodles  :burn:
> *


DON'T FORGET THE SHIT ON A SHINGLE {PENUTBUTTER AND GRAM CRACKERS}


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 11:12 AM~6900225
> *SUNGOD KUSTOMS.....ASK FOR CONRAD :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Hey does anyone know of something going down at mason this saturday?*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 4 2007, 08:04 PM~6904814
> *Hey does anyone know of something going down at mason this saturday?
> *


wets playing soccer? no wait, thats in summer.. and on sundays..nevermind..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 07:41 AM~6899715
> *must be nice to be ballin with a few hoppers and murals on escalades!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


who?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2007, 10:40 PM~6906137
> *que?
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2007, 08:49 PM~6906244
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gangsta than a mutha


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2007, 10:07 PM~6906432
> *gangsta than a mutha
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what im talking about! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2007, 11:03 PM~6906390
> *x3
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2007, 09:07 PM~6906432
> *gangsta than a mutha
> 
> 
> ...


put me on ur waiting list, i want the mailman to trip on my mailbox too :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2007, 09:17 PM~6906539
> *put me on ur waiting list, i want  the mailman to trip on my mailbox too :biggrin:
> *


u can be next...this one is done


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Ima glue cadillac emblems all over my mail box!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 4 2007, 07:16 PM~6904889
> *wets playing soccer?  no wait, thats in summer..  and on sundays..nevermind..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2007, 09:23 PM~6906617
> *Ima glue cadillac emblems all over my mail box!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


gangsta


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 4 2007, 09:23 PM~6905931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn negrachi....that looks damn good....how much shipped?? i'll bring one to the picnic for you to do for me....holla at me....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2007, 10:37 PM~6907284
> *you make ballin look easy :biggrin:
> damn negrachi....that looks damn good....how much shipped?? i'll bring one to the picnic for you to do for me....holla at me....
> *


4 show.. ill call you in the morn


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2007, 10:07 PM~6906432
> *gangsta than a mutha
> 
> 
> ...



Is this mailbox approved by the postmaster? :biggrin: 


  

Ill buy one and use it as my inbox at work... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i forgot to download the pics of boilers trokita with the artwork


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 5 2007, 05:58 AM~6908771
> *Is this mailbox approved by the postmaster?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

mailbox looks really nice sic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 07:22 AM~6909016
> *:roflmao:
> 
> mailbox looks really nice sic.
> *


so do you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2007, 10:07 PM~6906432
> *gangsta than a mutha
> 
> 
> ...


WATCH. BET HE DONT USE IT NOW.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2007, 08:40 AM~6909074
> *so do you
> *


aw. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2007, 09:40 AM~6909074
> *so do you
> *


i wanna be a mac daddy like you. can i hang out and maybe learn from a pimp like yourself?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What'z peoples!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 5 2007, 10:14 AM~6909232
> *SI
> *


damn, forgot to download the pics while i was at the shop :banghead:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 5 2007, 10:21 AM~6909256
> *:roflmao:
> *


pinche paisas distracted me and started to learn more chistes and paisa slang.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

morning htown...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2qpoxOvYrQ


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Coca Pearl, *Gotti*, mac2lac

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what you know about this mac2lac?

*For all you sucker MC's perpetratin a FRAUD
Your rhymes are cold wack and keep the crowd cold lost
You're the kind of guy that girl ignored
I'm drivin Caddy, you fixin a FORD
My name is Joseph Simmons but my middle name's Lord
and when I'm rockin on the mic, you should all applaud
Because we're (wheelin, dealin, we got a funny feelin)
We rock from the floor up the ceilin
We groove it (you move it) it has been proven
We calmed the seven seas because our music is SOOTHIN
We create it (relate it) and often demonstrate it
We'll diss a sucker MC make the other suckers hate it
We're rising (suprising) and often hypnotizing
We always tell the truth and then we never slip no lies in
No curls (no braids) peasy-head and still get paid
Jam Master cut the record up and down and cross-fade*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i drive caddy's..... :biggrin: 

man...downloaded some old school gucci crew II last night.....also got me some afro rican and afrika bambatta i had been missin..... :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 10:27 AM~6909597
> *what you know about this mac2lac?
> 
> For all you sucker MC's perpetratin a FRAUD
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 5 2007, 07:22 AM~6909016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x 2


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

On a warm summers evenin on a train bound for nowhere,
I met up with the gambler; we were both too tired to sleep.
So we took turns a starin out the window at the darkness
til boredom overtook us, and he began to speak.

He said, son, Ive made a life out of readin peoples faces,
And knowin what their cards were by the way they held their eyes.
So if you dont mind my sayin, I can see youre out of aces.
For a taste of your whiskey Ill give you some advice.

So I handed him my bottle and he drank down my last swallow.
Then he bummed a cigarette and asked me for a light.
And the night got deathly quiet, and his face lost all expression.
Said, if youre gonna play the game, boy, ya gotta learn to play it right.

You got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em,
Know when to walk away and know when to run.
You never count your money when youre sittin at the table.
Therell be time enough for countin when the dealins done.

Now evry gambler knows that the secret to survivin
Is knowin what to throw away and knowing what to keep.
cause evry hands a winner and evry hands a loser,
And the best that you can hope for is to die in your sleep.

So when hed finished speakin, he turned back towards the window,
Crushed out his cigarette and faded off to sleep.
And somewhere in the darkness the gambler, he broke even.
But in his final words I found an ace that I could keep.

You got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em,
Know when to walk away and know when to run.
You never count your money when youre sittin at the table.
Therell be time enough for countin when the dealins done.

You got to know when to hold em, know when to fold em,
Know when to walk away and know when to run.
You never count you r money when youre sittin at the table.
Therell be time enough for countin when the dealins done.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mac2lac.. sup biotch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 11:31 AM~6909623
> *i drive caddy's..... :biggrin:
> 
> man...downloaded some old school gucci crew II last night.....also got me some afro rican and afrika bambatta i had been missin..... :biggrin:
> *


if you hit up a soundwaves, go to the compilation section and get the history of hip hop vol 1-12 on tommyboy records.  

*The Tommy Boy collection focuses on the time before Hip-Hop Culture was considered mainstream and just before Gangsta Rap exploded on the airwaves.*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 10:39 AM~6909680
> *mac2lac.. sup biotch
> *



que pasa negrachi??????......i posted your candy box up in off topic.....looks like you got some fools wanting to take some batting practice on your mailbox already.............pinches haters............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn white people..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 10:34 AM~6909647
> *so do you
> *


 :roflmao: thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 10:43 AM~6909712
> *if you hit up a soundwaves, go to the compilation section and get the history of hip hop vol 1-12 on tommyboy records.
> 
> The Tommy Boy collection focuses on the time before Hip-Hop Culture was considered mainstream and just before Gangsta Rap exploded on the airwaves.
> *



yeah man i like that old school shit.....i'm gonna have to look for that.....thanks for the info!!!  

i have some mix cd's that i bought at the austin flea market yrs ago...HAPPY'S PARTY MIX...they are tight too.....just breakdance music.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 10:46 AM~6909729
> *que pasa negrachi??????......i posted your candy box up in off topic.....looks like you got some fools wanting to take some batting practice on your mailbox already.............pinches haters............
> *


link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 11:48 AM~6909746
> *:roflmao: thanks. :biggrin:
> *


dont let it get to ur head. you look aight..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tommyboy.com/


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 10:49 AM~6909757
> *dont let it get to ur head. you look aight..
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i never do. its just the internet...remember.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:43 AM~6909712
> *if you hit up a soundwaves, go to the compilation section and get the history of hip hop vol 1-12 on tommyboy records.
> 
> The Tommy Boy collection focuses on the time before Hip-Hop Culture was considered mainstream and just before Gangsta Rap exploded on the airwaves.
> *


check your schedule for july 15th.. thinkin bday party at my crib.. put yo azz to work.. and NO FK"N tejano.. leave that shyt at home.. play 1 tejano jam, and u dont get paid.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 10:49 AM~6909754
> *link?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry6909778


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 11:50 AM~6909768
> *:uh: i never do. its just the internet...remember.
> *


ok ok.. u are very lovely looking.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2006, 11:39 AM~6385458
> *You like the classic hip hop stuff?  Bought this collection the other day.
> 
> 
> ...


i posted this a while back :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 11:50 AM~6909777
> *check your schedule for july 15th..  thinkin bday party at my crib..  put yo azz to work..  and NO FK"N tejano.. leave that shyt at home..    play 1 tejano jam, and u dont get paid.
> *


i'd have to pass

*hood = hardheads with guns *:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:53 AM~6909807
> *i'd have to pass
> 
> hood = hardheads with guns  :biggrin:
> *


dont be skurred. i'm providing security. besides.. you gonna know most people there.. hlc, ulc, nbl and various solo ridaz.. just watch out for snyper and his knife


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 10:52 AM~6909790
> *ok ok.. u are very lovely looking.
> *


 :roflmao: you fker! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 5 2007, 09:46 AM~6909729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw.. u welcome hunny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 11:57 AM~6909835
> *:roflmao: you fker!  :roflmao:
> *


but im serious.. pinky swear


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 11:56 AM~6909829
> *dont be skurred. i'm providing security.
> *


haven't done a hood houseparty party since my early 20's. how about i give you some cds and you go get a couple of walkmans and a mic and cold rock the show? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:59 AM~6909854
> *haven't done a hood houseparty party since my early 20's.  how about i give you some cds and you go get a couple of walkmans and a mic and cold rock the show?  :uh:
> *


scroll up for edit.. and stop being a puzzy.. aint nothing gonna happen.. all family and rest of people u should already know puto.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i was scared driving your car through the hood... thought the mojos where gunna yack me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 12:01 PM~6909873
> *scroll up for edit.. and stop being a puzzy..  aint nothing gonna happen..  all family and rest of people u should already know puto.
> *


sorry nigzilla, let me take a look.... nah i got things to take care of don't have time to mix.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 12:02 PM~6909884
> *i was scared driving your car through the hood... thought the mojos where gunna yack me
> *


 :uh: they were.. they called me.. said "some ****** stole your car.. imma pop em.. " i was like.. "no no no.. he working on it" .. see, i saved your life.. 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:02 PM~6909887
> *sorry nigzilla, let me take a look....  nah i got things to take care of don't have time to mix.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 10:05 AM~6909914
> *:uh:    they were..  they called me.. said "some ****** stole your car.. imma pop em.. "  i was like.. "no no no.. he working on it"  .. see, i saved your life..
> :scrutinize:
> *


i wouldnt doubt it..
:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..

DJ needed.. july 15th.. 8pm'ish - 1am.. 

NO FK"N tejano..
rap/hip-hop/and esp screw.. 

*warning* this is week before supershow

pm me your BID


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 5 2007, 10:52 AM~6909796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pos dame un precio buey.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 12:12 PM~6909992
> *ok..
> 
> DJ needed..  july 15th..  8pm'ish - 1am..
> ...


*one million dollars..*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:14 PM~6910005
> *one million dollars..
> 
> 
> ...


for that price.. dj better give me head da whole time, while spinning..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 11:12 AM~6909992
> *ok..
> 
> DJ needed..  july 15th..  8pm'ish - 1am..
> ...



is it BYOBPV??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 12:16 PM~6910022
> *for that price..  dj better give me head da whole time, while spinning..
> *


that's some gay shit right thurr :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 11:16 AM~6910022
> *for that price..   dj better give me head da whole time, while spinning..
> *


wtf? man everyone needs to watch out for this guy...first he asked coca pearl (a dude) if he was hott? now this..... :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 5 2007, 10:14 AM~6910001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2
***..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 12:27 PM~6910110
> *translate hoe
> 
> very gay.. hes live up to his name..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 5 2007, 12:29 PM~6910140
> *:ugh:
> *


Liv4Lacs U had any luck at the bone yard on them parts?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:40 PM~6910223
> *Liv4Lacs U had any luck at the bone yard on them parts?
> *


no but ima try again tomorrow


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 5 2007, 12:43 PM~6910244
> *no but ima try again tomorrow
> *


Holla at me and let me know. I pm'd you my number.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:20 AM~6910050
> *that's some gay shit right thurr  :ugh:
> *



true


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 5 2007, 11:46 AM~6910266
> *true
> *


agreed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2007, 11:25 AM~6910092
> *wtf? man everyone needs to watch out for this guy...first he asked coca pearl (a dude) if he was hott? now this..... :barf:
> *



true


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where is he now.. guess he left cuz we called him a ***
for the 3rd time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:40 PM~6910223
> *Liv4Lacs U had any luck at the bone yard on them parts?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 5 2007, 12:16 PM~6910028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk u, i was getting some lunch. aint worried or mad about what ya'll LIL fools be yappin about.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:50 PM~6910303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 5 2007, 12:54 PM~6910335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 11:12 AM~6909992
> *ok..
> 
> DJ needed..  july 15th..  8pm'ish - 1am..
> ...


ask latin's brother rompe.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 12:56 PM~6910350
> *ask latin's brother rompe.
> *


he won't do it, he's mainly tejano.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:50 PM~6910303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See their you go b.sing again. I don't don't want to have to pull a S.W.A.T. move and raid you house.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 11:27 AM~6910110
> *translate hoe
> 
> BIGTIME BUTT HUSTLER....
> *





> i dont speak country.. BYOBPV?
> 
> ........BRING YOUR OWN BULLET PROOF VEST.......
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:00 PM~6910384
> *See their you go b.sing again. I don't don't want to have to pull a S.W.A.T. move and raid you house.
> *



you won't find nothing but car parts, rims, and records.....maybe some old bread, mayonaise, and jalapenos...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 01:02 PM~6910403
> *you won't find nothing but car parts, rims, and records.....maybe some old bread, mayonaise, and jalapenos...... :biggrin:
> *


Just need the car parts. I'll let him keep his dads records and his dinner.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 01:05 PM~6910429
> *Just need the car parts. I'll let him keep his dads records and his dinner.
> *


damn i was about to do a good deed and sell them to you. fokdischit! LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:04 PM~6910427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let you laugh for now Latin, but let's see who LS will be cleaner. Mine or u'rs. If you are able to get on my level....

:nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:07 PM~6910450
> *damn i was about to do a good deed and sell them to you.  fokdischit!  LOL
> *


dayummmmmmmmm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll ****** exxagerating about my hood.. it aint that bad. :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:07 PM~6910458
> *I'll let you laugh for now Latin, but let's see who LS will be cleaner. Mine or u'rs. If you are able to get on my level....
> 
> :nono:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:58 AM~6910366
> *he won't do it, he's mainly tejano.
> 
> 
> ...


oic. well i tried to help out.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:07 PM~6910458
> *I'll let you laugh for now Latin, but let's see who LS will be cleaner. Mine or u'rs. If you are able to get on my level....
> 
> :nono:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

sounds like an episode of PINKS right thurrrr


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 01:07 PM~6910458
> *I'll let you laugh for now Latin, but let's see who LS will be cleaner. Mine or u'rs. If you are able to get on my level....
> 
> :nono:
> *


It's all cool, i don't jones vs jones. i'll just keep the extra front clip and ls trim for the day a goodyear employee decides to wreck my ride


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:07 PM~6910458
> *I'll let you laugh for now Latin, but let's see who LS will be cleaner. Mine or u'rs. If you are able to get on my level....
> 
> :nono:
> *


 :0 aye chisme!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:07 PM~6910450
> *damn i was about to do a good deed and sell them to you.  fokdischit!  LOL
> *



You wasn't going to sell nothing. I've been at you about selling them to me but you have b.sing with the parts. If you about business sell the [email protected] and get me a price and I'll pick them up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 01:08 PM~6910472
> *oic. well i tried to help out.
> *


you can still help out with party.. we need female to jump out of cake.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:09 PM~6910487
> *It's all cool, i don't jones vs jones.  i'll just keep the extra front clip and ls trim for the day a goodyear employee decides to wreck my ride
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

latin youre such an ass. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 01:09 PM~6910490
> *You wasn't going to sell nothing. I've been at you about selling them to me but you have b.sing with the parts. If you about business sell the [email protected] and get me a price and I'll pick them up.
> *


bring me a thousand and i'll give you the front clip, rear tail lights, side trimming :biggrin: 

ole po' messican needs to get paid to support my family of six


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:10 PM~6910506
> *bring me a thousand and i'll give you the front clip, rear tail lights, side trimming  :biggrin:
> 
> ole po' messican needs to get paid to support my family of six
> *



damn....now that's a lick.....1000% profit is bad ass.....hahahaha.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:10 PM~6910506
> *bring me a thousand and i'll give you the front clip, rear tail lights, side trimming  :biggrin:
> 
> ole po' messican needs to get paid to support my family of six
> *


too low.. tell em $1500..and u throw in some old skoo records. and a cracked bottle of CHROME


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:10 PM~6910506
> *bring me a thousand and i'll give you the front clip, rear tail lights, side trimming  :biggrin:
> 
> ole po' messican needs to get paid to support my family of six
> *


Spinning records not working out for you. :uh: 

Don't need the rear tail.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 01:12 PM~6910516
> *damn....now that's a lick.....1000% profit is bad ass.....hahahaha.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit, i'd pay it if i was in need. LOL 

EX: That truck that i bought just for the snugtop and ditched the truck. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 01:12 PM~6910526
> *Spinning records not working out for you. :uh:
> 
> Don't need the rear tail.
> *


That's a hobby. Don't need to spin records to get paid and make ends meet.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 12:12 PM~6910518
> *too low.. tell em $1500..and u throw in some old skoo records.  and a cracked bottle of CHROME
> *



nah...homie will probably bust out with....I GOT THIS TO TRADE....hahaha....latin loves that line!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 12:09 PM~6910496
> *you can still help out with party..  we need female to jump out of cake.
> *


you wouldnt want me coming out of a cake...how bout dani?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 01:14 PM~6910546
> *you wouldnt want me coming out of a cake...how bout dani?
> *


well you got the ass and she has the tits, how about both? :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:12 PM~6910526
> *Spinning records not working out for you. :uh:
> 
> Don't need the rear tail.
> *



you do realize you moved to HUSTLETOWN....... right homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 01:12 PM~6910526
> *Spinning records not working out for you. :uh:
> 
> Don't need the rear tail.
> *


i'd tell em $800 for all. and he deliver.. dont let that bish overprice you.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 12:14 PM~6910546
> *you wouldnt want me coming out of a cake...how bout dani?
> *



you know it's just gonna be a big cardboard box with a dora cake sticker on the side.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 5 2007, 01:14 PM~6910546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:14 PM~6910550
> *well you got the ass and she has the tits, how about both?  :cheesy:
> *


ah hell... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 01:16 PM~6910564
> *you know it's just gonna be a big cardboard box with a dora cake sticker on the side.... :biggrin:
> *


so


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 01:14 PM~6910552
> *you do realize you moved to HUSTLETOWN....... right homie.... :biggrin:
> *


   ask your EX-wife about the hustle. LOL cathy "Damn, Latin my sister will buy two tickets from you!!! me "i'll link you to the ebay listing" cathy " :uh: "


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 12:16 PM~6910564
> *you know it's just gonna be a big cardboard box with a dora cake sticker on the side.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 01:15 PM~6910555
> *i'd tell em $800 for all.  and he deliver..  dont let that bish overprice you.
> *


wtf you talmboutwillis?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:16 PM~6910570
> *    ask your EX-wife about the hustle.  LOL  cathy "Damn, Latin my sister will buy two tickets from you!!!  me "i'll link you to the ebay listing"  cathy " :uh: "
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

def some shit that you would say.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:16 PM~6910570
> *    ask your EX-wife about the hustle.  LOL  cathy "Damn, Latin my sister will buy two tickets from you!!!  me "i'll link you to the ebay listing"  cathy " :uh: "
> *



i know....she was like...man...fk latin...that bish...tryin to get rich off some tickets....i said...don't hate...i'd do the same thing....then i offered you $500 for all of them....  ....i'd flip em too.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

It's the '07, no more "trades" from anyone for stuff I'm selling :twak: 

ends up being shit i end up flipping since I have no use for the trades :angry: 


CASH ONLY! NO EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 01:14 PM~6910552
> *you do realize you moved to HUSTLETOWN....... right homie.... :biggrin:
> *


Got the parts. Actually the whole front end................. :thumbsup: 

Hustling


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 01:18 PM~6910586
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> def some shit that you would say.
> *


dog and cat food ain't cheap. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:17 PM~6910579
> *wtf you talmboutwillis?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:19 PM~6910593
> *It's the '07, no more "trades" from anyone for stuff I'm selling  :twak:
> 
> ends up being shit i end up flipping since I have no use for the trades  :angry:
> ...


hoo doo flippa


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:19 PM~6910593
> *It's the '07, no more "trades" from anyone for stuff I'm selling  :twak:
> 
> ends up being shit i end up flipping since I have no use for the trades  :angry:
> ...


not even for some old school records?? or some cheap china wheels with bald tires??
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 01:19 PM~6910591
> *i know....she was like...man...fk latin...that bish...tryin to get rich off some tickets....i said...don't hate...i'd do the same thing....then i offered you $500 for all of them....  ....i'd flip em too.....
> *


it's all about the dead presidents, she ought to know that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 01:21 PM~6910617
> *not even for some old school records?? or some cheap china wheels with bald tires??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nombre buey. shortdog and me were passing a set of chinas back and forth in trades. got passed more than a hooker at a bachelor party


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> i dont speak country.. BYOBPV?
> fk u, i was getting some lunch. aint worried or mad about what ya'll LIL fools be yappin about.


yo.. u briging the car tonight


> > i dont speak country.. BYOBPV?
> >
> > ........BRING YOUR OWN BULLET PROOF VEST.......
> >
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:14 PM~6910550
> *well you got the ass and she has the tits, how about both?  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanx for you business Latin but I got the parts......... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mike.. call me.. so we can discuse yandy mail boxes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 01:24 PM~6910647
> *Thanx for you business Latin but I got the parts......... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:25 PM~6910658
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 5 2007, 01:23 PM~6910631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ******.. you should buy like 91729374198478 different kind.. and go sell them hoez all painted up at flea market. 

wets will love em.. be like "its yandy.. orale.." and take home to pasadena and put on their apartment


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u bringing the car today


----------



## sweet~n~lucious (Dec 22, 2006)

hey primo, how are you today?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 01:37 PM~6910777
> *u bringing the car today
> *


no.. in morning. gonna keep eye on you this time.. 

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet~n~lucious_@Jan 5 2007, 01:38 PM~6910791
> *hey primo, how are you today?
> *


:uh: 

i aint falling for that again.. know sweet's a dude.


----------



## sweet~n~lucious (Dec 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 11:41 AM~6910818
> *:uh:
> 
> i aint falling for that again..  know sweet's a dude.
> *


omg what are you talking ab0ut u dont know me i'll get my primo on you


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:19 PM~6910598
> *Got the parts. Actually the whole front end................. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hustling
> *


you need the bumper from that front end, if not how much??


mines out getting fixed, but dont know if i'll see it again


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet~n~lucious_@Jan 5 2007, 01:42 PM~6910829
> *omg what are you talking ab0ut u dont know me i'll get my primo on you
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 5 2007, 12:42 PM~6910834
> *you need the bumper from that front end, if not how much??
> mines out getting fixed, but dont know if i'll see it again
> *



:0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sweet~n~lucious_@Jan 5 2007, 12:42 PM~6910829
> *omg what are you talking ab0ut u dont know me i'll get my primo on you
> *



ay guey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol...

was that the car that got driven off dolly/trailer without a rap..and bumper got ripped off? 

that was funny stuff.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 5 2007, 01:42 PM~6910834
> *you need the bumper from that front end, if not how much??
> mines out getting fixed, but dont know if i'll see it again
> *


I won't need the bumber, but when I get them end I will see what shape its in a let you know how much.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 11:40 AM~6910809
> *no.. in morning.  gonna keep eye on you this time..
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


lol.. hahaha.. bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 5 2007, 01:42 PM~6910834
> *you need the bumper from that front end, if not how much??
> mines out getting fixed, but dont know if i'll see it again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DAMN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 01:47 PM~6910885
> *lol.. hahaha.. bitch
> *


Don't forget your cd :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 12:44 PM~6910859
> *lol...
> 
> was that the car that got driven off dolly/trailer without a rap..and bumper got ripped off?
> ...


 :uh: nah fool, that aint me, i aint that stupid :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

speaking of... ring me up nigzilla and don't forget my freshest kids dvd :twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:47 PM~6910881
> *I won't need the bumber, but when I get them end I will see what shape its in a let you know how much.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:48 PM~6910892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> DAMN
> *


I have two front ends on the way. Being a baller like Latin. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 01:52 PM~6910934
> *I have two front ends on the way. Being a baller like Latin. :biggrin:
> *


one to keep and one to flip :cheesy: 


btw mike dj shortdog told me to let you know he is ----> " only Short has the prefered trade platninum visa card" 

:uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 12:52 PM~6910934
> *I have two front ends on the way. Being a baller like Latin. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:49 PM~6910903
> *Don't forget your cd  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah.. i'll burn it for em 2nite.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 12:24 PM~6910648
> *mike.. call me.. so we can discuse yandy mail boxes
> *



answer the phone puto.....how you gonna run a business and not answer..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 01:53 PM~6910947
> *answer the phone puto.....how you gonna run a business and not answer..... :biggrin:
> *


i was on the phone with him :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 01:53 PM~6910943
> *one to keep and one to flip  :cheesy:
> btw mike dj shortdog told me to let you know he is ----> " only Short has the prefered trade platninum visa card"
> 
> ...


Both to keep.


Only flipping fingers to haters.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 5 2007, 11:49 AM~6910903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im on th phone with u now...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 5 2007, 01:54 PM~6910960
> *Both to keep.
> Only flipping fingers to haters.............. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 5 2007, 01:51 PM~6910921
> *
> *


Got a bumper cover coming this weekend for $80.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:56 PM~6910976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



ese Boiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 5 2007, 01:57 PM~6910985
> *ese Boiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


that fool said "damn i look like a homies toy!"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:58 PM~6911001
> *that fool said "damn i look like a homies toy!"
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 5 2007, 01:57 PM~6910985
> *ese Boiler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


That's correct then hit them with a three wheel.


:rofl:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

looking good for Sunday so far...




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:53 PM~6910943
> *one to keep and one to flip  :cheesy:
> btw mike dj shortdog told me to let you know he is ----> " only Short has the prefered trade platninum visa card"
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the homie hookup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 02:04 PM~6911047
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> the homie hookup
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2007, 02:01 PM~6911033
> *looking good for Sunday so far...
> 
> 
> ...


rain down to only 10% huh..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:56 PM~6910976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


the 3 stooges...


ese larry(boiler) moefuka(latin) and good thing there is a flash(darkness) :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 5 2007, 12:08 PM~6911078
> *the 3 stooges...
> ese larry(boiler) moefuka(latin) and good thing there is a flash(darkness) :biggrin:
> *


i wanna take this time and give props to the "MAN"
for inventing the flash...
props :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 5 2007, 01:08 PM~6911071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap, there is someone standing next to Latin?!?! I need to turn up the brightness on my monitor at work!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2007, 12:11 PM~6911102
> *
> Oh snap, there is someone standing next to Latin?!?! I need to turn up the brightness on my monitor at work!!  :0
> *


ha ha...
blacks jokes getting old


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2007, 02:14 PM~6911128
> *ha ha...
> blacks jokes getting old
> *


i agree but props to the extra lighting we had.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2007, 02:11 PM~6911102
> *Dont quote me boy I aint said shhhhh This is from the weatherchannel.com
> 
> *


hmm.. ed brandon has different opinion for sunday.. hmmm


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 01:18 PM~6911168
> *hmm..  ed brandon has different opinion for sunday.. hmmm
> 
> 
> ...


one more time.....

SUNGOD KUSTOMS......ASK FOR CONRAD....I THINK HE HAD A PYRAMID BEHIND THE SHOP.....PRAY TO THE SUNGODS!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 12:15 PM~6911145
> *i agree but props to the extra lighting we had.
> *


i guess


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 02:36 PM~6911333
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


wazzzzzzzuuuppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 5 2007, 01:40 PM~6911367
> *mest up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 01:48 PM~6911453
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Peace out. Heading to the other crib.............

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

here come the pics.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shoulda put a cadi logo in that "the world is mine" thing.. but otherwise.. nice work.. how much he charge for capalas?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clear should be getting sprayed around 5pm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 03:18 PM~6911693
> *shoulda put a cadi logo in that "the world is mine" thing..    but otherwise.. nice work..  how much he charge for capalas?
> *


so now you want a mural :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 02:20 PM~6911707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 03:20 PM~6911707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he has look in his face, like "hey puto.. put camera away.. someone needs to pay me already"



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 03:20 PM~6911714
> *so now you want a mural  :uh:
> *


power moves!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speaking of POWER MOVES.. i got a text earlier from someone.. saying "how much were them 22's?" aint gonna say who..cause i dont put peoples business out there like that.. 

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 03:22 PM~6911738
> *power moves!
> 
> 
> *


depends on what you want. all customers go through me first. don't need no broke a$$ ballers trying to get quality stuff at peanut rates.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 03:29 PM~6911788
> *depends on what you want.  all customers go through me first.  don't need no broke a$$ ballers trying to get quality stuff at peanut rates.
> *


well, fk u then.. i already know a guy..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 03:30 PM~6911798
> *well, fk u then.. i already know a guy..
> 
> 
> *


LOL! take your peanuts that way then :twak: 

call me tomorrow and i'll see if he has time to do something for you. saturday he'll be on the mazda, sunday might be open, mon-tues he'll be doing boilers suv again, wednesday he goes back to the art institute in monterrey.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so, who down for stephanies ice house 2nite? i'll get 1st round..maybe 2nd.. 



pm me if ya'll down.. or call me.. if you aint got my #, get it..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 02:29 PM~6911788
> *depends on what you want.  all customers go through me first.  don't need no broke a$$ ballers trying to get quality stuff at peanut rates.
> *


dayum. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 03:36 PM~6911843
> *dayum. :uh:
> *


business :uh:  
putting up a shop for him and also something for me to sell products from Mexico soon.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 02:53 PM~6911957
> *business  :uh:
> putting up a shop for him and also something for me to sell products from Mexico soon.
> *



hook me up with some of them sodas from mexico and some gold jewelry..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'll take like a dozen cartons of marlboro red's 100's.. 


gracias


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 03:47 PM~6912322
> *i'll take like a dozen cartons of marlboro red's 100's..
> gracias
> *


YOU GONNA DIE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2007, 04:49 PM~6912336
> *YOU GONNA DIE.
> *


we all are.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh.. red headed white chic i know..said she wants a pretty boy, latin dude, thats hung.. i can't help wif the pretty part.. who wants her? pm me for her #


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 03:56 PM~6912409
> *ugh..  red headed white chic i know..said she wants a pretty boy, latin dude, thats hung..    i can't help wif the pretty part..    who wants her?  pm me for her #
> *


you running a dating service now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 5 2007, 05:06 PM~6912504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why? u looking? what kinda guy u like?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol..she said "why does his shirt say ****?" 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 04:17 PM~6912605
> *why? u looking?  what kinda guy u like?
> *


 :roflmao: no thanks. im good.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

anyone know where i can take my son to watch that wrestling fight on sunday. :uh: hes really wanting to watch it and i dont want to pay $50 on that crap.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 07:57 AM~6909147
> *aw.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 05:36 PM~6912786
> *anyone know where i can take my son to watch that wrestling fight on sunday. :uh: hes really wanting to watch it and i dont want to pay $50 on that crap.
> *


WINGS-N-MORE USUALLY DOES A WRESTLING THING.. ask latin.he dresses up like luncha libre and gets discount on cover.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 08:08 AM~6909201
> *i wanna be a mac daddy like you.    can i hang out and maybe learn from a pimp like yourself?
> *


go buy a penis pump


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2007, 05:49 PM~6912899
> *go buy a penis pump
> *


those expensive?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 03:50 PM~6912903
> *those expensive?
> *


the return far outweighs the price :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 04:44 PM~6912856
> *WINGS-N-MORE USUALLY DOES A WRESTLING THING..    ask latin.he dresses up like luncha libre and gets discount on cover.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanks cause i just called SRO's and they arent gonna have it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2007, 05:52 PM~6912924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thanks cause i just called SRO's and they arent gonna have it.
> *


Wings N More - more info »
6006 Gulf Fwy, Houston, TX
(713) 921-9464 - close call - 2 reviews 
Wings N More - more info »
6006 Gulf Fwy, Houston, TX
(713) 921-9464 - close call 
Wings N More - more info »
9410 North Fwy, Houston, TX
(281) 847-1222 - close call 
Wings N More - more info »
8150 Southwest Fwy, Houston, TX
(713) 981-9464 - close call 
Wings N More - more info »
13280 Northwest Fwy, Houston, TX
(281) 345-4433 - close call 
Wings'n More - more info »
15135 North Fwy, Houston, TX
(281) 873-8900 - close call 
Wings N More Co - more info »
5003 Garth Rd, Baytown, TX
(281) 421-9464 - close call 
Wings N More - more info »
16580 I 45 S, Conroe, TX
(936) 321-0600 - close call 
Wings N More Co - more info »
Unverified listing
14520 Memorial Dr, Houston, TX
(281) 421-9464 
Wings 'N More - more info »
Unverified listing
8400 Highway 6 N, Houston, TX
(281) 345-4433


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2007, 04:49 PM~6912899
> *go buy a penis pump
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2007, 05:52 PM~6912923
> *the return far outweighs the price  :ugh:
> *


power moves!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lonestar..down for bar 2nite?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6913240


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone+Jan 5 2007, 06:49 PM~6913447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 04:02 PM~6913001
> *lonestar..down for bar 2nite?
> *


on call for da man until 5pm monday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2007, 07:02 PM~6913529
> *on call for da man until 5pm monday.
> *


company man


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2007, 08:14 PM~6914474
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2007, 08:15 PM~6914482
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2007, 08:15 PM~6914485
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 06:02 PM~6914022
> *company man
> *


i gotta get those adex's


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

still grindin'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY JOHN!!!!!!!


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2007, 12:01 PM~6911033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this an open invitation to solo riders also or just clubs and organiztions?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Palo_@Jan 6 2007, 08:55 AM~6918546
> *Is this an open invitation to solo riders also or just clubs and organiztions?
> *


everyone....


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

NEED DIRECTIONS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Palo (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 6 2007, 09:11 AM~6918597
> *everyone....
> *


cool, will try to make it out there and hang out for awhile. Maybe get to meet some of ya'll.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CAN'T BRING THE LAC.....WATER PUMP IS LEAKING :angry: :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

YEAH....UNCLE WAS TOO BUSY TO FIX FOR ME.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im bringing the focus...  with a brushed aluminum bezel around the gauges. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2007, 11:29 AM~6918662
> *NEED DIRECTIONS!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2007, 10:39 AM~6918715
> * YEAH....UNCLE WAS TOO BUSY TO FIX FOR ME.....
> *



so youre gonna be there for sure? Ill have your money there then. :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 6 2007, 11:39 AM~6918716
> *Im bringing the focus...   with a brushed aluminum bezel around the gauges.  :cheesy:
> *


bringing wifey?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 6 2007, 10:39 AM~6918716
> *Im bringing the focus...   with a brushed aluminum bezel around the gauges.  :cheesy:
> *


I MIGHT JUST THROW THE 14" D'S ON THE NAVI.....TRANSMISSION MIGHT BLOW UP, BUT IT WOULD BE COOL TO ROLL ON......














JUST PLAYIN....I WOULDN'T DO THAT RETARDED SHIT....HAHAHA


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 6 2007, 10:40 AM~6918721
> *so youre gonna be there for sure? Ill have your money there then.  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: ....YES SIR HOMIE....SI DIOS QUIERE.....GOT SOME BUSINESS TO TEND TO IN H-TOWN.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 10:40 AM~6918722
> *bringing wifey?
> *




:ugh: :guns: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2007, 11:41 AM~6918725
> *I MIGHT JUST THROW THE 14" D'S ON THE NAVI.....TRANSMISSION MIGHT BLOW UP, BUT IT WOULD BE COOL TO ROLL ON......
> JUST PLAYIN....I WOULDN'T DO THAT RETARDED SHIT....HAHAHA
> *


i would.. thats gangsta.. 

tranny wont fk up though..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 6 2007, 11:43 AM~6918734
> *:ugh:  :guns:  :ugh:
> *


slow down killa.. i was j/k.. 

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 10:45 AM~6918742
> *slow down killa.. i was j/k..
> 
> :angry:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

besides.. my new years resolution.. is "no more married chics".. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 09:46 AM~6918745
> *besides.. my new years resolution.. is "no more married chics"..  :biggrin:
> *


not me i love wreckin homes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2007, 01:01 PM~6919025
> *not me i love wreckin homes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2007, 09:24 AM~6918424
> *HAPPY B-DAY JOHN!!!!!!!
> *


thanks mayne


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm going to be there.. come holla at me peeps.. gimmie some food!!! :biggrin: yall keep an eye out for me!! 

black dude w/ dreads, and piercings.. (not darkness)


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2007, 04:01 PM~6912452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who chopped the top on this car?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 5 2007, 11:56 PM~6915589
> *still grindin'
> *


still ....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 6 2007, 09:49 PM~6921875
> *still ....
> *


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 09:03 PM~6921939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Grindin indeed...


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

hopper on da way uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just got home from the monster truck show they had a complete 90 model cadi on the other side of the track.... about the time i noticed that guess who sends me a text message.....you guessed it cadiking himself brian this motherfucker threw himself on top of the car and demanded that they remove the car from the track :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they carried his ass out of there........naw just kidding that would have been funny though......naw it got krushed but brian says he got the moldings and the cluster i almost belive his ass


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@Jan 6 2007, 10:09 PM~6922865
> *hopper on da way uffin:
> *


sure.. i gotta paint it 1st


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2007, 12:54 AM~6923259
> *just got home from the monster truck show they had a complete 90 model cadi on the other side of the track.... about the time i noticed that guess who sends me a text message.....you guessed it cadiking himself brian this motherfucker threw himself on top of the car and demanded that they remove the car from the track :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: they carried his ass out of there........naw just kidding that would have been funny though......naw it got krushed but brian says he got the moldings and the cluster i almost belive his ass
> *


 :cheesy: pics sent :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

aight homies....we will be on our way shortly.....come by and holla at us!!!! ROYAL TOUCH will be puttin it down on the fajitas!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fatpatina


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2007, 01:27 AM~6923496
> *:cheesy: pics sent :biggrin:
> *


See you all at the picnic......... :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2007, 12:27 AM~6923496
> *:cheesy: pics sent :biggrin:
> *



I was there too. no pics though. 

Fool had neons and spinning wheels... mayne hold up!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 12:54 PM~6925320
> *I was there too. no pics though.
> 
> Fool had neons and spinning wheels... mayne hold up!!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 6 2007, 05:58 PM~6921016
> *I'm going to be there.. come holla at me peeps..  gimmie some food!!! :biggrin:  yall keep an eye out for me!!
> 
> black dude w/ dreads, and piercings..  (not darkness)
> *


ha ha ha.. im way darker than u


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2007, 12:54 AM~6923259
> *just got home from the monster truck show they had a complete 90 model cadi on the other side of the track.... about the time i noticed that guess who sends me a text message.....you guessed it cadiking himself brian this motherfucker threw himself on top of the car and demanded that they remove the car from the track :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: they carried his ass out of there........naw just kidding that would have been funny though......naw it got krushed but brian says he got the moldings and the cluster i almost belive his ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

The park was on and poppin'!! :thumbsup: too bad I had to come to work :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 7 2007, 03:48 PM~6926777
> *The park was on and poppin'!! :thumbsup: too bad I had to come to work :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2007, 05:49 PM~6926785
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

PARK WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, MUCH RESPECT TO ALL THE 'HLC'...PICNIC WAS OF THE CHAIN, HAD A GOOD TIME HOPPIN AND DRIVIN AROUND...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD TO SEE JENTE DE ULA THERE TOO... :thumbsup: MIS RESPETOS PARA TODOS Y PARA EL MAS LOCO DE TODOS MI HOMITO 'EL BOILER ON THE BUMPER' :bangheadOOR BUMPER. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

had a good time today at the picnic........ :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MAN!!!!!!!!! THE PARK WAS GOOD TODAY!!!!!!!! MY KIDS HAD FUN, WE ATE DAMN GOOD,.....68IMP....COCA PEARL....AND DARKNESS CAME TO GRUB DOWN WITH US!!! HOPE YOU ALL GOT ENOUGH TO EAT!!! SORRY I HAD TO LEAVE SO QUICK, BUT I HAD TO PICK THESE UP.....NOTHING LIKE A GOOD SET OF 72 SPOKE DAYTONS WITH PORCELAIN EAGLE EMBLEMS!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 08:20 PM~6928765
> *MAN!!!!!!!!! THE PARK WAS GOOD TODAY!!!!!!!! MY KIDS HAD FUN, WE ATE DAMN GOOD,.....68IMP....COCA PEARL....AND DARKNESS CAME TO GRUB DOWN WITH US!!! HOPE YOU ALL GOT ENOUGH TO EAT!!! SORRY I HAD TO LEAVE SO QUICK, BUT I HAD TO PICK THESE UP.....NOTHING LIKE A GOOD SET OF 72 SPOKE DAYTONS WITH PORCELAIN EAGLE EMBLEMS!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


where was.. was he the black dude sitting there grubbin when i came by and said whats up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2007, 09:25 PM~6928807
> *where was.. was he the black dude sitting there grubbin when i came by and said whats up
> *












HE'S IN THIS PIC....HE SAID....MAN...I'M NOT AS BLACK AS HIM....HAHAHAHAA...BIG DANNY HAD A BOTTLE IN HIS COOLER....HAD HIS RUM READY....I TOLD HIM...I'M NOT PUTTIN YOUR DAMN HOT POCKETS ON MY GRILL FKER..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 09:31 PM~6928863
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Damn, what you doing John?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuckers....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn, this topic has over a million views already...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

big john throwin the WAKE UP CALL.....danny chunkin the SHOCKER....



my big boy ALEX and big girl LYDIA representin ROYAL TOUCH......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man JUAN from KRAZY TOYZ has a bad ass lincoln!!! it is going to be nasty if he lifts it.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:00 PM~6929151
> *man JUAN from KRAZY TOYZ has a bad ass lincoln!!! it is going to be nasty if he lifts it.....
> *



cartier?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

How is this for a New Years surprise...

THIS PAST FRIDAY IT WAS CONFIRMED TO ME THAT I HAVE A 14 YEAR OLD SON!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 10:07 PM~6929256
> *How is this for a New Years surprise...
> 
> THIS PAST FRIDAY IT WAS CONFIRMED TO ME THAT I HAVE A 14 YEAR OLD SON!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


is this what you said 



"you all trying to chingalay me?"



:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 7 2007, 10:10 PM~6929271
> *is this what you said
> "you all trying to chingalay me?"
> :0
> *


you know i did... :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big freetos


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Jan 7 2007, 10:05 PM~6929230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:12 PM~6929294
> *SI.COM
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 .......DAMN FOOL....HOW OLD ARE YOU??
> ...




im 32. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

5 Members: mac2lac, MIJITODEHOUSTON, chevylo97, JUSTDEEZ, sixty8imp


YOU AT THE OFFICE O QUE....I KNOW THEY DON'T HAVE COMPUTERS IN THE HOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 09:13 PM~6929315
> *5 Members: mac2lac, MIJITODEHOUSTON, chevylo97, JUSTDEEZ, sixty8imp
> YOU AT THE OFFICE O QUE....I KNOW THEY DON'T HAVE COMPUTERS IN THE HOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


that fools hood aint shit. i used to walk those streets without a pass all the time


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2007, 10:14 PM~6929326
> *that fools hood aint shit. i used to walk those streets without a pass all the time
> *




real talk 07

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 10:13 PM~6929312
> *im 32.  :biggrin:
> *



MAN...I'LL BE 34 ON THE 20TH :angry: <<<----OLD BASTAAD :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:14 PM~6929334
> *MAN...I'LL BE 34 ON THE 20TH :angry: <<<----OLD BASTAAD :biggrin:
> *


its alright, Latin is still the oldest on here... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 10:15 PM~6929340
> *its alright, Latin is still the oldest on here...  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ....DANNY SAID...man what the hell is Latin building a Mazda for?? i said oh...the MAZDALICIOUS??...he busted out laughin.... :biggrin: ....then you heard...is he puttin the old school 15x8 deep dish HAMMERS ON IT?? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jan 7 2007, 05:48 PM~6926777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i said "thats darkness, aka sic, aka mike... darkness, this coca pearl, aka mike.. " yo azz too busy fixin your hair to notice. 



> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 7 2007, 10:31 PM~6928863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

why didnt u make it to park? all i heard was "ellie lying,he aint coming".. aint saying who said it..cause i aint no snitch.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:18 PM~6929373
> *:thumbsup: ....DANNY SAID...man what the hell is Latin building a Mazda for?? i said oh...the MAZDALICIOUS??...he busted out laughin.... :biggrin: ....then you heard...is he puttin the old school 15x8 deep dish HAMMERS ON IT?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 

he said its not gonna be a lowrider. maybe he'll throw some 5 stars on it :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

mac2lac, Rob's 84', LOCO 52 RAGTOP, chevylo97, sixty8imp

isn't it past your bedtime homie?? haha...you missed out today man...it was tight.... :biggrin: your 5th is shipped and delivered by rios shipping co..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:19 PM~6929385
> *didnt see a girly lac..  was hoping you'd come thru..
> i said "thats darkness, aka sic, aka mike...  darkness, this coca pearl, aka mike.. " yo azz too busy fixin your hair to notice.
> thanks for da grub..  good stuff..  tell wifey i said, next time she sends u solo.. to make sure she makes homemade tortillas, and send with you.
> ...



:0 :0 probably big John... :biggrin:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

did everyone get back ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Jan 7 2007, 10:22 PM~6929411
> *did everyone get back ok
> *



yes sir....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:18 PM~6929373
> *:thumbsup: ....DANNY SAID...man what the hell is Latin building a Mazda for?? i said oh...the MAZDALICIOUS??...he busted out laughin.... :biggrin: ....then you heard...is he puttin the old school 15x8 deep dish HAMMERS ON IT?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lets correct this.. i said "he gonna put old skoo BBS's on it?" you said Hammers.. on them sporty 50 series tires.. 

lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:23 PM~6929424
> *lets correct this.. i said "he gonna put old skoo BBS's on it?"  you said Hammers..  on them sporty 50 series tires..
> 
> lol
> *



sticking out like 9 inches from the wheel wells.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:22 PM~6929421
> *yes sir....
> *


[email protected] "so i hit em with a stick"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:19 PM~6929385
> *didnt see a girly lac..  was hoping you'd come thru..
> i said "thats darkness, aka sic, aka mike...  darkness, this coca pearl, aka mike.. " yo azz too busy fixin your hair to notice.
> thanks for da grub..  good stuff..  tell wifey i said, next time she sends u solo.. to make sure she makes homemade tortillas, and send with you.
> ...


no problem big homie....it was cool hangin out....you are a trip man....you said i thought ellie was comin...i said, he's probably not cause you asked if his WIFE was comin too....haha :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 10:22 PM~6929410
> *:0 :0 probably big John...  :biggrin:
> *


man fool...i realized my age real quick when my 5 yr old son comes in the house singin....OOOOOOOOOOOOO OOO OOOO ..SALLY ...WHEW....THAT GIRL..... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:25 PM~6929447
> *
> [email protected] "so i hit em with a stick"
> *



conversation with my son went....daddy...jj hit me...i said ...ya'll don't be fighting....he says....so i hit him with a stick?.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:25 PM~6929449
> *no problem big homie....it was cool hangin out....you are a trip man....you said i thought ellie was comin...i said, he's probably not cause you asked if his WIFE was comin too....haha :biggrin:
> 
> man fool...i realized my age real quick when my 5 yr old son comes in the house singin....OOOOOOOOOOOOO OOO OOOO ..SALLY ...WHEW....THAT GIRL..... :0
> *



:angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 10:25 PM~6929443
> *sticking out like 9 inches from the wheel wells.
> *


back in the day my homie had a jetta with deep dish rims....we called it the big roller skate.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows.. just ship me a plaque, and we're straight!! 

future ROYAL TOUCH president.....houston chapter..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man, im pissed though.. just got home 10pm.. after park, i meet up wif brawd.. and locked driver door on 68.. now the fucker dont unlock.. bish thought i being romantic opening passanger door.. i was like "fk that, i gotta get in from this side"


so, who got a slimjim? need to get this driver door unlocked. and no, there aint a pull knob..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:30 PM~6929494
> *looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows.. just ship me a plaque, and we're straight!!
> 
> future ROYAL TOUCH president.....houston chapter..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ha.. NO THANKS.. dont even joke.... if i started chapter.. i'd just hand out plaques and say "there u go puto.. now dont call me or come by here for shyt"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

park was bad ass homies, this should happen more often que no :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:33 PM~6929521
> *ha.. NO THANKS..   dont even joke....  if i started chapter.. i'd just hand out plaques and say "there u go puto..  now dont call me or come by here for shyt"
> *


i'd have you start it...round up the members....then kick your ass out for bein lazy....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2007, 10:33 PM~6929524
> *park was bad ass homies, this should happen more often que no :cheesy:
> *


you just sayin that cause you was clownin everyone out there.....on the bumper all damn day!!! your car is tight homie.....so is the escalade.... :biggrin: 

but i agree with you...it was bad ass!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry: when that DONK rolled in.. mike was like "danny,theres rest of your club"..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:37 PM~6929567
> *:angry: when that DONK rolled in.. mike was like "danny,theres rest of your club"..
> *












i thought ya'll was gonna go muddin' :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:36 PM~6929562
> *i'd have you start it...round up the members....then kick your ass out for bein lazy....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you just sayin that cause you was clownin everyone out there.....on the bumper all damn day!!! your car is tight homie.....so is the escalade.... :biggrin:
> ...


man almost smashed hopper into escalade, with fresh 2 day old murals.. and didnt give a fk.. thats GANGSTA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:38 PM~6929583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i have nicer rims then that..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 09:36 PM~6929562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you just sayin that cause you was clownin everyone out there.....on the bumper all damn day!!! your car is tight homie.....so is the escalade.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


is not really all about the cars only, IS ALL ABOUT THE GREAT LOWRIDING COMMUNITY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:25 PM~6929449
> *no problem big homie....it was cool hangin out....you are a trip man....you said i thought ellie was comin...i said, he's probably not cause you asked if his WIFE was comin too....haha :biggrin:
> 
> man fool...i realized my age real quick when my 5 yr old son comes in the house singin....OOOOOOOOOOOOO OOO OOOO ..SALLY ...WHEW....THAT GIRL..... :0
> *



yeah I couldnt take her around when so many pimps stalking the grounds... :0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2007, 11:42 PM~6929622
> *is not really all about the cars only, IS ALL ABOUT THE GREAT LOWRIDING COMMUNITY
> *


but DONKS are whats happening now!!! 

















j/k..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 09:40 PM~6929598
> *man almost smashed hopper into escalade, with fresh 2 day old murals..  and didnt give a fk..  thats GANGSTA
> *


and my wife almost died of a heartattack :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:28 PM~6929478
> *back in the day my homie had a jetta with deep dish rims....we called it the big roller skate.... :biggrin:
> *


my escort looked like that. had the darned chrome mud flaps at an angle to catch the mud it flung out the sides.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2007, 10:42 PM~6929622
> *is not really all about the cars only, IS ALL ABOUT THE GREAT LOWRIDING COMMUNITY
> *



i agree....it was a good atmosphere....a few of my members didn't go last yr and were really surprised at how everyone got along....


i said...that's cause danny and dena are on opposite sides of the park :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 11:42 PM~6929631
> *yeah I couldnt take her around when so many pimps stalking the grounds...  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *



i dunno..but someone said you didnt come..cause u werent pre-registered.. like at LRM show.. where u waited all day.. and gave up and left.. 

:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2007, 09:33 PM~6929524
> *park was bad ass homies, this should happen more often que no :cheesy:
> *


yo foo.. did u hit dat navagator


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:45 PM~6929655
> *i dunno..but someone said you didnt come..cause u werent pre-registered.. like at LRM show..  where u waited all day.. and gave up and left..
> 
> :dunno:
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 7 2007, 11:44 PM~6929642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she was there?? wtf.. didnt see her.. i was gonna apologize for my rude behavior.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2007, 11:45 PM~6929663
> *yo foo.. did u hit dat navagator
> *


close..but no..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 09:43 PM~6929639
> *but DONKS are whats happening now!!!
> j/k..
> *


that donk dude was acting a fool at irvington earlier, he was getting out the car while the car was still rolling, I guess he's been watching too many donk videos :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 10:42 PM~6929631
> *yeah I couldnt take her around when so many pimps stalking the grounds...  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *



she would have been ok....noone pimped out this model.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 7 2007, 09:47 PM~6929681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this was funny.. me standing by my car.. i spot justdeez..

me:hey *****!! 
him: yeah, what? :ugh: 
me:wanna box bitch? or what? cause of all shyt i said on LIL?
him: (nervous laugh), no. hno: 
mek,thought so.. later then.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2007, 09:45 PM~6929663
> *yo foo.. did u hit dat navagator
> *


naw, he was trying to blame it on me, he had a redish scratch in there and i drive a white cutty


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:47 PM~6929688
> *she would have been ok....noone pimped out this model.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:50 PM~6929702
> *this was funny.. me standing by my car..  i spot justdeez..
> 
> me:hey *****!!
> ...




real talk 07.

damn


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So where are all the pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2007, 11:47 PM~6929682
> *that donk dude was acting a fool at irvington earlier, he was getting out the car while the car was still rolling, I guess he's been watching too many donk videos :biggrin:
> *


ghost riding.. stupid.. go to youtube, and you can look at bunch of dorks doing it.. i posted up funniest one while back.. too lazy to look it up.. but 2 white guys and 1 asian.. funny stuff.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ghost ride da whip...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 09:51 PM~6929717
> *So where are all the pics?
> *


x2, guess they'r waiting to go to work to do it :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2007, 10:48 PM~6929691
> *koo..fuckin car jumped like 2 feet hittin 3 wheel
> 
> asshole
> *


baby you know i'm playin....you had that jerry curl kickin today....hahaha...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 09:52 PM~6929723
> *ghost riding..  stupid..  go to youtube, and you can look at bunch of dorks doing it..  i posted up funniest one while back.. too lazy to look it up.. but 2 white guys and 1 asian.. funny stuff.
> *


well i didn't know stupid :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:54 PM~6929744
> *baby you know i'm playin....you had that jerry curl kickin today....hahaha...
> *


\


:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:50 PM~6929702
> *this was funny.. me standing by my car..  i spot justdeez..
> 
> me:hey *****!!
> ...


why you always lying? 

never said no. i said whenever you ready. 


real talk 07 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2007, 10:55 PM~6929759
> *why you always lying?
> 
> never said no.  i said whenever you ready.
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 7 2007, 11:54 PM~6929750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ok , i was exxaggerating..but bish u did look nevrvous for minute..thought that shyt was funny.. lol

and dont use "real talk 07" , i have copywrite on it bitch.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mannnnn. i actually didnt wanna leave so early.. but i was cold.. my nips were gettin hard..


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:57 PM~6929795
> *geez.. just giving you some info..    :angry:
> ok ok , i was exxaggerating..but bish u did look nevrvous for minute..thought that shyt was funny..  lol
> 
> ...


how the hell you gonna tell me i look nervous? you always mis-judging things. just like when you thought coco pearl was a chick.
























!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] men walking around.. taking pics for a magazine.. i was like "spokes n juice?" lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2007, 12:00 AM~6929830
> *how the hell you gonna tell me i look nervous?  you always mis-judging things.  just like when you thought coco pearl was a chick.
> !
> *


:uh: 

that was latin's fault.. last time i let em set me up. fucker


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jan 7 2007, 11:00 PM~6929830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had to call big john when you said that homie....almost spit my dr. pepper out....haha


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2007, 11:00 PM~6929830
> *how the hell you gonna tell me i look nervous?  you always mis-judging things.  just like when you thought coco pearl was a chick.
> !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 7 2007, 11:03 PM~6929862
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"If u dont like me then take a number and get in line with everyone else..."

now servin number 1,658,465 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] tree civic!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:05 PM~6929874
> *"If u dont like me then take a number and get in line with everyone else..."
> 
> now servin number 1,658,465 :biggrin:
> *



probably right, oh wells cant make everyone happy....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

damn, i honestly didnt except anyone to be online...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 09:00 PM~6929151
> *man JUAN from KRAZY TOYZ has a bad ass lincoln!!! it is going to be nasty if he lifts it.....
> *


I dont really like Hydraulics.J/k :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 7 2007, 11:06 PM~6929888
> *probably right, oh wells cant make everyone happy....
> *


 i'm the most hated here in bryan...i just say fk em.... :biggrin: .watch them daytons spin fkers :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 8 2007, 12:08 AM~6929908
> *I dont really like Hydraulics.J/k :biggrin:
> *


and dont like smoking weed in port-a-potty either.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 09:05 PM~6929230
> *cartier?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Who has a white bigbody with a navy rag on it?? I just saw it on Eldridge and Briarforest with his HID's beamin'...... I was like..... Daaamm! :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:09 PM~6929910
> *i'm the most hated here in bryan...i just say fk em.... :biggrin: .watch them daytons spin fkers :biggrin:
> *


 yea im sure here to......lol, j/p....u cool as hell in my book. we kick ass in some madden....lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 8 2007, 12:08 AM~6929906
> *damn, i honestly didnt except anyone to be online...
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:09 AM~6929910
> *i'm the most hated here in bryan...i just say fk em.... :biggrin: .watch them daytons spin fkers :biggrin:
> *



mac2lac's car club enrollment motivation. "one think i can say about royal touch, we are well feed"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 7 2007, 11:08 PM~6929908
> *I dont really like Hydraulics.J/k :biggrin:
> *










<<<<--------and that's not your truck either huh..... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:00 PM~6929151
> *man JUAN from KRAZY TOYZ has a bad ass lincoln!!! it is going to be nasty if he lifts it.....
> *


im kick his ass if he dose heneeds to buy another lincon thats not so clean and juice that one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:09 AM~6929910
> *i'm the most hated here in bryan...i just say fk em.... :biggrin: .watch them daytons spin fkers :biggrin:
> *


Are those 14's????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2007, 12:11 AM~6929942
> *im kick his ass if he dose heneeds to buy another lincon thats not so clean and juice that one
> *


Nice and clean, even better!!! Juice that mother!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

had 2 people at park ask me.. "are those live4lac's old rims?" 

:angry:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:09 PM~6929910
> *i'm the most hated here in bryan...i just say fk em.... :biggrin: .watch them daytons spin fkers :biggrin:
> *


i think the most hated here is big danny...... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:11 PM~6929936
> *mac2lac's car club enrollment motivation.  "one think i can say about royal touch, we are well feed"
> *



correction....i said...they can say a lot of shit about us...but they'll never call us skinny.... :biggrin: cause we grub homie...you were witness to that today :biggrin: 


and.....we invite!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 12:13 AM~6929960
> *had 2 people at park ask me.. "are those live4lac's old rims?"
> 
> :angry:
> *


They have an eye for quality!!  I didnt even see ya... damn!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 8 2007, 12:13 AM~6929961
> *i think the most hated here is big danny...... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


think im most hated statewide.. well, most of state at least.. aint pissed off people in west texas YET


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:15 PM~6929986
> *think im most hated statewide..  well, most of state at least.. aint pissed off people in west texas YET
> *


give it some time, im sure that u will....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 7 2007, 11:11 PM~6929942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mest up


> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 7 2007, 11:13 PM~6929961
> *i think the most hated here is big danny...... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2.com



sorry...cathy is rubbing off on me.... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2007, 10:11 PM~6929942
> *im kick his ass if he dose heneeds to buy another lincon thats not so clean and juice that one
> *



:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: lows4life, DISTURBED, KRAZYTOYZ, sixty8imp, mac2lac, New Orleans Roller, BloCc, LOWLIFE76, hataproof, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 8 2007, 12:13 AM~6929963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm trying..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2007, 11:17 PM~6930010
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: lows4life, DISTURBED, KRAZYTOYZ, sixty8imp, mac2lac, New Orleans Roller, BloCc, LOWLIFE76, hataproof, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> ...


= a bunch of sleepy fkers at work tomorrow.....damn layitlow.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i say we do mcgregor every sunday.. and mac2lac does ALL the cooking.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:19 PM~6930031
> *i say we do mcgregor every sunday.. and mac2lac does ALL the cooking.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:17 PM~6930019
> *= a bunch of sleepy fkers at work tomorrow.....damn layitlow.... :biggrin:
> *


its ok im late everyday, so if i came in early they would think something is wrong, then they would expect for me to come early or on time all the time....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:16 AM~6929997
> *oh no...he should lift it... :biggrin:
> yes sir... :biggrin:
> agreed
> ...


The wifey has been giving you quoting lessions!!! :0 Im glad you found the 14's b4 i did... Lol, I would have been all over them :biggrin: I saw you at the park homie and ment to say was up but i was talking to so many ppl


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 7 2007, 09:50 PM~6929703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is how is surpose to be...

















real talk..07
sucka


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:19 PM~6930031
> *i say we do mcgregor every sunday.. and mac2lac does ALL the cooking.
> *



its been tried before and it worked for awhile, but it just started to die out.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 7 2007, 11:13 PM~6929961
> *i think the most hated here is big danny...... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS FUKKED UP. I GUESS IM LITTLE DANNY. AND IM 230 LBS! :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2007, 11:22 PM~6930056
> *THATS FUKKED UP.  I GUESS IM LITTLE DANNY.  AND IM 230 LBS! :0
> *


no ur retarded danny....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 8 2007, 12:21 AM~6930048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm asshole danny


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 7 2007, 11:23 PM~6930071
> *no ur retarded danny....lol
> *


REAL TALK 08!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 8 2007, 12:23 AM~6930071
> *no ur retarded danny....lol
> *


 :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:24 PM~6930076
> *well, i was joking..cause if we tried every week..  it would prolly die out again..  1 big gathering once and awhile is probably better..
> i'm asshole danny
> *


 yea tru that, shit come next weekend ur gonna be broke ass danny....lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:19 PM~6930031
> *i say we do mcgregor every sunday.. and mac2lac does ALL the cooking.
> *


 :uh: 
looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows.. just ship me a plaque, and we're straight!! --sixty8imp

i think next time we makin bacon wrapped shrimp.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2007, 12:24 AM~6930078
> *REAL TALK 08!
> *


think i preffered when your ass just said BUTTS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 12:24 AM~6930076
> *well, i was joking..cause if we tried every week..  it would prolly die out again..  1 big gathering once and awhile is probably better..
> i'm asshole danny
> *


Smart Ass DannY!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 8 2007, 12:25 AM~6930091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like seafood.. but know what, let a ***** know when u gonna do something in bryan.. i'll roll thru in my DONK.. i wanna see what ya'll tractors look like.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 12:25 AM~6930096
> *Smart Ass DannY!!!
> *


noticed huh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 7 2007, 10:21 PM~6930048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2..
dee dee dee






real talk 2k1


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

fuck i'm hungry


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 7 2007, 11:20 PM~6930039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. :0 :0 ...just found out you got a kid too :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:27 PM~6930117
> *shit, few days after pay day, i'm always broke ass danny.. aint rich like ****** on here..
> i dont like seafood..    but know what, let a ***** know when u gonna do something in bryan.. i'll roll thru in my DONK.. i wanna see what ya'll tractors look like.
> *


we are planning another easter picnic this yr...workin on it already....i'll let ya know......details coming soon....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310046


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:30 AM~6930154
> *mr popular....that's ok...i don't talk to white folks... :biggrin: ...haha...just playin fker....i got at that dude at the lrm show and been huntin him down since then.... :biggrin:
> *


  



We talked at LRM?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:31 AM~6930165
> *we are planning another easter picnic this yr...workin on it already....i'll let ya know......details coming soon....
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2007, 11:32 PM~6930170
> *
> We talked at LRM?
> *



the dude with the rims.... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:31 PM~6930165
> *we are planning another easter picnic this yr...workin on it already....i'll let ya know......details coming soon....
> *



u guys gonna throw another car show???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:32 AM~6930181
> *the dude with the rims.... :biggrin:
> *


Damn  







:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 8 2007, 12:33 AM~6930185
> *u guys gonna throw another car show???
> *


they gonna throw a ho down, and tractor pull..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:34 PM~6930201
> *they gonna throw a ho down, and tractor pull..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2007, 11:32 PM~6930170
> *
> We talked at LRM?
> *


you should have come and broke bread with us homie....we had plenty of tortillas and fajitas....we would have even helped you pronounce it right.... :biggrin: ....

were you over by boilers car when he was hopping it kinda close to where you were parked...?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tractor pull on d's.. dont get no more gangsta then that


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:34 PM~6930201
> *they gonna throw a ho down, and tractor pull..
> *



its sure to be a hoot nanny!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:34 AM~6930207
> *you should have come and broke bread with us homie....we had plenty of tortillas and fajitas....we would have even helped you pronounce it right.... :biggrin: ....
> 
> were you over by boilers car when he was hopping it kinda close to where you were parked...?
> *


tell wifey, we want homemade tortillas next time.. 

k thx


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 7 2007, 11:33 PM~6930185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you already volunteered for this position....don't back out now ho.....gonna throw a ho down and tractor pull your ass.....
:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:32 PM~6930181
> *the dude with the rims.... :biggrin:
> *


That narrows it down eh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:34 PM~6930201
> *they gonna throw a ho down, and tractor pull..
> *


lol... start square dancing and shit..
2 step boogie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 7 2007, 11:37 PM~6930238
> *That narrows it down eh?
> *


business 101 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:36 PM~6930234
> *not sure yet....building an expo center here....waitin to see how that goes...
> you already volunteered for this position....don't back out now ho.....gonna throw a ho down and tractor pull your ass..... :biggrin:
> *


ha.... nice come back


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2007, 11:37 PM~6930242
> *lol... start square dancing and shit..
> 2 step boogie
> *


you be quiet or i'll put a post on your back and make you my scarecrow puto....... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:34 AM~6930207
> *you should have come and broke bread with us homie....we had plenty of tortillas and fajitas....we would have even helped you pronounce it right.... :biggrin: ....
> 
> were you over by boilers car when he was hopping it kinda close to where you were parked...?
> *


I have no problem pronouncing that shit  My last 2 chics were latins and my ex wife..... and my girl now... Lol!!!! Ya that was me!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:38 PM~6930244
> *business 101 :biggrin:
> *


fasho..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:39 PM~6930258
> *you be quiet or i'll put a post on your back and make you my scarecrow puto....... :biggrin:
> *


scare crow.. ha.. i thought thats what you was for..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2007, 11:39 PM~6930263
> *I have no problem pronouncing that shit  My last 2 chics were latins and my ex wife..... and my girl now...  Lol!!!!  Ya that was me!
> *


sorry to hear that homie...  
....better not piss em off....you will end up being just lived4lacs.....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:30 PM~6930154
> *.. :0 :0  ...just found out you got a kid too :0  :0
> *


HELLLLLLLLLNAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWMMMMAAAAAAAYYYYYYNNNNNNEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:41 AM~6930276
> *sorry to hear that homie...
> ....better not piss em off....you will end up being just lived4lacs.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Im not sorry!! Im doin much better now. Her loss not mine :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2007, 11:40 PM~6930269
> *scare crow.. ha.. i thought thats what you was for..
> *


i'm savin a booth for your monkey ass....custom painted mailboxes and trailer hitches.....better do some face painting too..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2007, 11:42 PM~6930288
> *Im not sorry!! Im doin much better now. Her loss not mine :biggrin:
> *



no homie...i meant sorry that they all are latinas.....them meskin girls don't play....once you go wet...you don't go back..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:42 AM~6930289
> *i'm savin a booth for your monkey ass....custom painted mailboxes and trailer hitches.....better do some face painting too..... :biggrin:
> *


He can paint those hitch nutts!! Lol!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:42 PM~6930289
> *i'm savin a booth for your monkey ass....custom painted mailboxes and trailer hitches.....better do some face painting too..... :biggrin:
> *


your face is going to need alot of paint


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:43 AM~6930299
> *no homie...i meant sorry that they all are latinas.....them meskin girls don't play....once you go wet...you don't go back..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol....... I have always liked women with blk hair...... When i lived in Detroit i liked the Italian chics


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

New Orleans Roller, texmex, mac2lac, JUSTDEEZ, sixty8imp


***** if you picked up a brawd at 10...wtf you doin on lil??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2007, 10:43 PM~6930301
> *He can paint those hitch nutts!! Lol!!! :cheesy:
> *


ill pass on those.. not tryin to hold some balls in my hand..
thats the work for asshole danny...





remember.. the guy that was pmin another guy asking if he's hot :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2007, 11:44 PM~6930305
> *your face is going to need alot of paint
> *


say fool...did my homeboy call you? he was at the park.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 7 2007, 11:45 PM~6930317
> *lol....... I have always liked women with blk hair......  When i lived in Detroit i liked the Italian chics
> *


how is this model for you?? you like chocolate? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2007, 11:46 PM~6930323
> *ill pass on those.. not tryin to hold some balls in my hand..
> thats the work for asshole danny...
> remember.. the guy that was pmin another guy asking if he's hot :biggrin:
> *


pmowned


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:45 PM~6930319
> *New Orleans Roller, texmex, mac2lac, JUSTDEEZ, sixty8imp
> ***** if you picked up a brawd at 10...wtf you doin on lil??
> *



She must be a lowrider..... or she's taking a shower....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:46 PM~6930325
> *say fool...did my homeboy call you? he was at the park.....
> *


who..?












these nutts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:45 PM~6930319
> *New Orleans Roller, texmex, mac2lac, JUSTDEEZ, sixty8imp
> ***** if you picked up a brawd at 10...wtf you doin on lil??
> *


min man..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:48 AM~6930338
> *how is this model for you?? you like chocolate? :biggrin:
> 
> *


Sorry but NO! I like Ginger Snaps and carmel  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:45 AM~6930319
> *New Orleans Roller, texmex, mac2lac, JUSTDEEZ, sixty8imp
> ***** if you picked up a brawd at 10...wtf you doin on lil??
> *


no, meet up wif her when i left park.. went to palace inn.. no parking spots right outside room.. so i had to park further down... so i locked door.. all done by 9pm..thats when i discovered door wouldnt unlock.after all da sex'n


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 12:52 AM~6930368
> *who..?
> these nutts
> *


deeezzzz nuttzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 7 2007, 10:53 PM~6930374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least someones getting some..

10 bucks.. 2 hours.. gangsta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight fuckers.. im going to bed.. 


duece


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 10:57 PM~6930405
> *deeezzzz nuttzzzzzz
> *


in your mouthhhhhhhhhh




















real talk
2k7


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 12:58 AM~6930410
> *ummm.. lovely
> 
> at least someones getting some..
> ...


and 68 parked outside..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:00 PM~6930417
> *and 68 parked outside..
> 
> 
> *


real rider.. takes his low to motels. to fuck chicks..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 12:04 AM~6930456
> *real rider.. takes his low to motels. to fuck chicks..
> *


and locks his door that he can't open now....... :biggrin: 


ok putos.......laterzzzzzzzz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 7 2007, 11:19 PM~6929385
> *didnt see a girly lac..  was hoping you'd come thru..
> i said "thats darkness, aka sic, aka mike...  darkness, this coca pearl, aka mike.. " yo azz too busy fixin your hair to notice.
> thanks for da grub..  good stuff..  tell wifey i said, next time she sends u solo.. to make sure she makes homemade tortillas, and send with you.
> ...


I was there ... but didn't take the lac cause I just stopped by on my way to work 



> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:44 PM~6929646
> *i agree....it was a good atmosphere....a few of my members didn't go last yr and were really surprised at how everyone got along....
> i said...that's cause danny and dena are on opposite sides of the park :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk its cold.. brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

LOOK OUT LOW4LIFE IS COMING TO YOUR TOWN.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jan 8 2007, 07:19 AM~6931432
> *LOOK OUT LOW4LIFE IS COMING TO YOUR TOWN.. :biggrin:
> *


word


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

palabra


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 11:40 AM~6918722
> *bringing wifey?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Jan 7 2007, 08:07 PM~6927730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 10:31 PM~6928863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So did they have a love connection?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 07:37 AM~6931596
> *So did they have a love connection?
> *



:0 

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 11:07 PM~6929256
> *How is this for a New Years surprise...
> 
> THIS PAST FRIDAY IT WAS CONFIRMED TO ME THAT I HAVE A 14 YEAR OLD SON!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


14 yrs of back child support is not good for la raza

 
dj


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2007, 11:18 PM~6929373
> *:thumbsup: ....DANNY SAID...man what the hell is Latin building a Mazda for?? i said oh...the MAZDALICIOUS??...he busted out laughin.... :biggrin: ....then you heard...is he puttin the old school 15x8 deep dish HAMMERS ON IT?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAZTECA, get it right :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 7 2007, 11:20 PM~6929391
> *:0  :0
> 
> he said its not gonna be a lowrider. maybe he'll throw some 5 stars on it :dunno:
> *


hydros, spokes and a dumptruck style bed. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 07:38 AM~6931599
> *14 yrs of back child support is not good for la raza
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2007, 12:00 AM~6929830
> *how the hell you gonna tell me i look nervous?  you always mis-judging things.  just like when you thought coco pearl was a chick.
> !
> *


he's chasin' pipis into the '07 and beyond!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 07:43 AM~6931615
> *he's chasin' pipis into the '07 and beyond!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 12:45 AM~6930319
> *New Orleans Roller, texmex, mac2lac, JUSTDEEZ, sixty8imp
> ***** if you picked up a brawd at 10...wtf you doin on lil??
> *


he was faking the funk, probably broke the pages of a hustler magazine at 10pm busted a a cig after a jerk and logged onto layitlow to calm his nerves down :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 08:40 AM~6931607
> *
> *


attorney's hitting you up already? i'll post up some pics of the work done on the bed of the mazda in a sec...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 07:50 AM~6931628
> *attorney's hitting you up already?  i'll post up some pics of the work done on the bed of the mazda in a sec...
> *



NAH FOO. its not like that, at least from what the girl is telling me. She just said she finally wanted to tell me after holding back 14 years. She said she doesnt want anything from me, just for me to know he is my son. The only thing he knows is that her husband is his dad.

Its a long story, fit for a mexican novela :biggrin: .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 08:53 AM~6931635
> *NAH FOO. its not like that, at least from what the girl is telling me. She just said she finally wanted to tell me after holding back 14 years. She said she doesnt want anything from me, just for me to know he is my son. The only thing he knows is that her husband is his dad.
> 
> Its a long story, fit for a mexican novela  :biggrin: .
> *


lucky mofoker. glad i told some chick back when i was 20 my name was fred. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 07:57 AM~6931645
> *lucky mofoker.  glad i told some chick back when i was 20 my name was fred.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

friday i was chilling at performance art waiting to get some decals done for my mazda and el homie nix is ringing a migga up to walk out and witness some P-Town rides...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

go to friendswood and start to take the bed off the mazda...

(fok a build up topic, i'll keep it in houston lowrider topic  )


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mas.... *by the way link to the pics to yesterday's picnic? someone post it please*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el placazo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

.........  .............


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

...... :biggrin: ...........  ...............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: sixty8imp












:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

last ones, had to go mimis so i left around 8:30, will be back tonight to take pics of the finished product and tailgate


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said he building a mini truck my tall ass cant even fit in that :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2007, 09:40 AM~6931817
> *boy said he building a mini truck my tall ass cant even fit in that  :ugh:
> *


ext cab, just remove the seats and ride on the fold down babyseats :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0





> :cheesy:





> So did they have a love connection?





> 14 yrs of back child support is not good for la raza
> 
> 
> 
> dj





> REAL TALK '07</span> [/b]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 09:44 AM~6931825
> *you o' i dont have computer at crib, soi have to catch up when i get to work on monday actin mother fker..
> 
> and nobody cares about your pinche bed dancer..
> ...


your attempt at muliquoting failed.  

always got to have a hater in the crowd.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 09:46 AM~6931833
> *your attempt at muliquoting failed.
> 
> always got to have a hater in the crowd.
> *


someone told me you gonna go to lrm show , and enter bed dancing competition...


aint saying who.. cause i aint a snitch. 

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 12:12 AM~6929957
> *Nice and clean, even better!!! Juice that mother!!!!!
> *


dont you got a drop thats nice and clean bet you wont juice that motherfuckr :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 09:49 AM~6931848
> *someone told me you gonna go to lrm show , and enter bed dancing competition...
> aint saying who.. cause i aint a snitch.
> 
> ...


nope, not into bed dancing. just a regular lift to expose the mural on the snugtop  

you planning to enter the capala in the lrm? would be accepted since people lost touch on what "lowriding" is in Houston rolling on dubs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 8 2007, 09:50 AM~6931852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


******, imma slap a silverado rear end in 96, and tow my 68 with my 96.. man hold up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 09:55 AM~6931878
> *******, imma slap a silverado rear end in 96, and tow my 68 with my 96..    man hold up..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

why would you want to tow a stock '68 on chinas? :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 09:55 AM~6931882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> 
> why would you want to tow a stock '68 on chinas?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

these hoez aint right..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 10:24 AM~6932003
> *these hoez aint right..
> *


any sparks?? :dunno: 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Coca Pearl, sixty8imp*


:happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What's up Latin? Thought that you would have came out to the park yesterday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:32 AM~6932025
> *What's up Latin? Thought that you would have came out to the park yesterday.
> *


nah had to skip it, spent all weekend with the mazda, will catch a next gathering though  

why were you all dressed up at the park?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:34 AM~6932035
> *nah had to skip it, spent all weekend with the mazda, will catch a next gathering though
> 
> why were you all dressed up at the park?
> *


Understandable. Just coming from chruch, but mac2lac told me that I was a lowerider pimp coming out to meet some chics.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:34 AM~6932035
> *nah had to skip it, spent all weekend with the mazda, will catch a next gathering though
> 
> why were you all dressed up at the park?
> *


HA.. MAC2LAC TOLD EM SAME SHYT..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:36 AM~6932042
> *Understandable. Just coming from chruch, but mac2lac told me that I was a lowerider pimp coming out to meet some chics.
> *


  

i'll be heading to dallas soon once i talk to eloy from majestix on a chrome shop. you know of a good one up there?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 10:37 AM~6932044
> *HA.. MAC2LAC TOLD EM SAME SHYT..
> *



Yeah dog, I don't own any dickies.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:38 AM~6932051
> *Yeah dog, I don't own any dickies.
> *


it's alright, you don't have to look like ice cube to lowride. carlton look does fine. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:38 AM~6932051
> *Yeah dog, I don't own any dickies.
> *


ANY FIESTA GROCERY STORE GOT EM CHEAP.. OR FLEA MARKET.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:38 AM~6932048
> *
> 
> i'll be heading to dallas soon once i talk to eloy from majestix on a chrome shop.  you know of a good one up there?
> *


The one Eloy is going to send you to is Dirty Joe on Plano Rd. There is another name Pleto's if I'm spelling it right but you will have a longer wait time becuz everyone goes to him. Dirty Joe does a good job everyone in Majestix get's their chrome done from them.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

should i put this on the hood? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 10:41 AM~6932058
> *ANY FIESTA GROCERY STORE GOT EM CHEAP..  OR FLEA MARKET.
> *


Might have to go to Fiesta to get some. I see alot of fine chic in there. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:43 AM~6932069
> *should i put this on the hood?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, DEFINATELY.. BUT PUT YOURS AND HRNY'S FACES..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:42 AM~6932064
> *The one Eloy is going to send you to is Dirty Joe on Plano Rd. There is another name Pleto's if I'm spelling it right but you will have a longer wait time becuz everyone goes to him. Dirty Joe does a good job everyone in Majestix get's their chrome done from them.
> *


orale thanks. you got a # to pleto's?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:39 AM~6932055
> *it's alright, you don't have to look like ice cube to lowride.  carlton look does fine.  :biggrin:
> *


Next time I'll do the Carlton dance.............. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:46 AM~6932086
> *orale thanks.  you got a # to pleto's?
> *


I'll get it for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:46 AM~6932087
> *Next time I'll do the Carlton dance.............. :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: COULDA AT LEAST TOOK TIME TO PHOTOSHOP HIS FACE ON IT. YOU SLACKIN LATIN.. LAZY PUTO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 10:47 AM~6932093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

g4Ng$T4!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WHERES MY CHIPPONDALES PIC? STILL CRACKS ME UP


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 09:49 AM~6931848
> *someone told me you gonna go to lrm show , and enter bed dancing competition...
> aint saying who.. cause i aint a snitch.
> 
> ...


thats right fuck latin :angry: :roflmao: 

































pinche insstagator :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:46 AM~6932086
> *orale thanks.  you got a # to pleto's?
> *


The number to Pleto's 972-286-2322. :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good to meet you homie....didn't mean to clown on your high class dressed ass...but i was like man...is this darkness's dad? hahaha...just kidding homie...hope you got enough to eat...cause i know my boys don't play when it comes to food.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 10:58 AM~6932150
> *good to meet you homie....didn't mean to clown on your high class dressed ass...but i was like man...is this darkness's dad? hahaha...just kidding homie...hope you got enough to eat...cause i know my boys don't play when it comes to food.... :biggrin:
> *


It's cool. I came out to meet some momma's. I had to send my girl on the other side of the park some that I can look around, but then she don't care if I look at other women. The food was good. Thanx homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:56 AM~6932136
> *The number to Pleto's 972-286-2322. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks loco


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 11:10 AM~6932190
> *Thanks loco
> *


No problem. uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, Coca Pearl, Hrny Brn Eyz

:wave:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 08:35 AM~6931798
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


     ........I SEE YOU LATIN.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sixty8imp are you going to lift the 68 or is it lifted?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so coca pearl is darkness' kin folk?




lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2007, 09:50 AM~6931852
> *dont you got a drop thats nice and clean bet you wont juice that motherfuckr :0  :0  :0
> *


Not the same and you know it!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 11:30 AM~6932282
> *
> so coca pearl is darkness' kin folk?
> lol
> *


No sir!

Mac2lac is going to have everyone thinking that I'm Sic713 dad.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:32 AM~6932299
> *No sir!
> 
> Mac2lac is going to have everyone thinking that I'm Sic713 dad.
> *


oh ok lol.....so that was u hanging out royal touch and danny?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 09:45 AM~6932075
> *YEAH, DEFINATELY..  BUT PUT YOURS AND HRNY'S FACES..
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 11:32 AM~6932299
> *No sir!
> 
> Mac2lac is going to have everyone thinking that I'm Sic713 dad.
> *


Your wife must be burple if that's the case :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 11:32 AM~6932301
> *oh ok lol.....so that was u hanging out royal touch and danny?
> *



Correct.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 09:47 AM~6932093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 11:29 AM~6932273
> *Sixty8imp are you going to lift the 68 or is it lifted?
> *


you didnt see me roll in hittin bumpa?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 11:33 AM~6932304
> *Your wife must be burple if that's the case  :0
> *


No she would have been Midnight......... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 10:25 AM~6932244
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, Coca Pearl, Hrny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


:wave:

hey thanks for tellin me bout wing n more. my son had a blast last night. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:34 AM~6932317
> *No she would have been Midnight......... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 8 2007, 11:34 AM~6932318
> *:wave:
> 
> hey thanks for tellin me bout wing n more. my son had a blast last night. :cheesy:
> *


coo coo.. which one u go to? and was latin there dressed like lucha libre?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:33 AM~6932309
> *Correct.
> *


i was about to ask for your autograph..........lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:34 AM~6932312
> *you didnt see me roll in hittin bumpa?
> *


I thought is was becuz of the weight.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 11:36 AM~6932329
> *I thought is was becuz of the weight.... :biggrin:
> *


was.. so no need to lift it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:34 AM~6932312
> *you didnt see me roll in hittin bumpa?
> *


must have gotten a flat :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 10:35 AM~6932326
> *coo coo..  which one u go to? and was latin there dressed like lucha libre?
> *


 :roflmao: 

they were only showing it at the marque location. there were a couple of grown ass men with masks on...one of them coulda been latin. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 11:35 AM~6932328
> *i was about to ask for your autograph..........lol
> *


Autograph are $10......lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 8 2007, 11:37 AM~6932337
> *:roflmao:
> 
> they were only showing it at the marque location. there were a couple of grown ass men with masks on...one of them coulda been latin. :ugh:
> *


nah, wasn't me, i'd be walking by rubbing wood on your big ole ass saying "exkoosme!"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 8 2007, 11:37 AM~6932337
> *:roflmao:
> 
> they were only showing it at the marque location. there were a couple of grown ass men with masks on...one of them coulda been latin. :ugh:
> *


it was.. told ya!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:37 AM~6932335
> *was..  so no need to lift it.
> 
> 
> *


Ok. You need to do and aircraft setup.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

who all went to irvington after?.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 11:39 AM~6932348
> *Ok. You need to do and aircraft setup.
> *


he's too scared to cut that non-sought after '68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 11:39 AM~6932348
> *Ok. You need to do and aircraft setup.
> *


blah blah blah.. im gonna do bags.. everybody knows that..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:41 AM~6932360
> *blah blah blah.. im gonna do bags..  everybody knows that..
> 
> 
> *


Bags are for groceries.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 8 2007, 11:41 AM~6932358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bag are a pain in da ass :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 11:42 AM~6932366
> *Bags are for groceries.
> *


so true


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 10:42 AM~6932366
> *Bags are for groceries.
> *



TRUE
:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:38 AM~6932342
> *nah, wasn't me, i'd be walking by rubbing wood on your big ole ass saying "exkoosme!"
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey was that spokes and juice at the park taking pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 11:45 AM~6932388
> *hey was that spokes and juice at the park taking pics?
> *


nga took his banner to that also? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 11:45 AM~6932388
> *hey was that spokes and juice at the park taking pics?
> *


lol.... haaaa.. that was funny stuff..




[email protected]"car club magazine"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 11:45 AM~6932388
> *hey was that spokes and juice at the park taking pics?
> *


I was some company starting a car club mag.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 11:47 AM~6932392
> *nga took his banner to that also?  lol
> *


b1tch.. go yourself next time..that way yo azz dont have to ask 97129347192374 questions come monday.. 

REAL TALK '07


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:48 AM~6932397
> *b1tch..  go yourself next time..that way yo azz dont have to ask 97129347192374 questions come monday..
> 
> REAL TALK '07
> *


sorry man, i was busy with the mazda since i don't want to just slap on rims and call it a "lowrider" :uh: 

REAL TALK '07 AND BEYOND PUTO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 11:49 AM~6932404
> *sorry man, i was busy with the mazda since i don't want to just slap on rims and call it a "lowrider"  :uh:
> 
> REAL TALK '07 AND BEYOND PUTO
> *


give a fk how many aztec murals you put on a jap mini-truck.. its still ain't no LOW..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:51 AM~6932414
> *give a fk how many aztec murals you put on a jap mini-truck.. its still ain't no LOW..
> 
> 
> *


guess you didn't know i'm going to lift it with chrome undies also. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:49 AM~6932404
> *sorry man, i was busy with the mazda since i don't want to just slap on rims and call it a "lowrider"  :uh:
> 
> REAL TALK '07 AND BEYOND PUTO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 11:51 AM~6932415
> *guess you didn't know i'm going to lift it with chrome undies also.  :0
> *


so.. still a mini-truck.. go talk to duezpaid..maybe he's interested in hearing about your bed dancer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:53 AM~6932423
> *so..  still a mini-truck..  go talk to duezpaid..maybe he's interested in hearing about your bed dancer.
> 
> 
> *


don't be jealous since i can afford a new home and several cars. :biggrin: 

impala coming my way soon, might lift that also to show you what the term "lowrider" means and don't come with me by posting your pink monte :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 11:51 AM~6932415
> *guess you didn't know i'm going to lift it with chrome undies also.  :0
> *


Chrome panties still won't help it.......... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 11:55 AM~6932434
> *Chrome panties still won't help it.......... :0
> *


nobody asked you oreo. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 11:55 AM~6932432
> *don't be jealous since i can afford a new home and several cars.  :biggrin:
> 
> impala coming my way soon, might lift that also to show you what the term "lowrider" means and don't come with me by posting your pink monte :ugh:
> *


thats cause u rich.. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 11:56 AM~6932444
> *nobody asked you oreo.  :biggrin:
> *


Don't get mad. I'll teach you how to do the Carlton............ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 11:56 AM~6932444
> *nobody asked you oreo.  :biggrin:
> *


Latin..seriously..its a fk'n mini-truck.. when ur done, just sell it.. sure a white boy will want it.. then go get a traditional..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:38 AM~6932342
> *nah, wasn't me, i'd be walking by rubbing wood on your big ole ass saying "exkoosme!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 8 2007, 11:57 AM~6932454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and didn't i say when i started the mazda that i wouldn't consider it a lowrider? just a lifted show truck. the impala is what is going to be the lowrider. don't worry man, i'll let you ride in the backseat passenger corner for when i want to hit the 3 wheel motion. :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 12:01 PM~6932478
> * i'll let you ride in the backseat passenger corner for when i want to hit the 3 wheel motion.
> *



:uh: It's going to fall over.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 12:03 PM~6932490
> *:uh:  It's going to fall over.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
or bend the frame :angry: 

and if the wrapped fame gets fked up ya valio verrrrga!!! :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 12:01 PM~6932478
> *Well i can't dance so i might have to take a dance lesson class.  :biggrin:
> and didn't i say when i started the mazda that i wouldn't consider it a lowrider?  just a lifted show truck.  the impala is what is going to be the lowrider.  don't worry man, i'll let you ride in the backseat passenger corner for when i want to hit the 3 wheel motion.  :cheesy:
> *


lrm dont have a catagory for that.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 12:05 PM~6932499
> *lrm dont have a catagory for that..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


shit i guess i'll be like you and just get a stock on chinas then


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 12:04 PM~6932495
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> or bend the frame  :angry:
> *


U'r going to have to build a double wrap frame.........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 12:06 PM~6932502
> *shit i guess i'll be like you and just get a stock on chinas then
> *


dont get no more gangsta then that..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 12:07 PM~6932505
> *dont get no more gangsta then that..
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

besides.. i do have improvements lined up for 68 in 07.. keepin that under wraps though.. know how ya'll haters are.. gonna start on 68, once i get paint on 96 all finished.. then i aint doing shyt to it.. last dime i'll spend on the daily.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 12:11 PM~6932535
> *besides.. i do have improvements lined up for 68 in 07..  keepin that under wraps though..  know how ya'll haters are..    gonna start on 68, once i get paint on 96 all finished..  then i aint doing shyt to it.. last dime i'll spend on the daily.
> *


Daily's don't get painted nor a car wash.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 12:06 PM~6932502
> *shit i guess i'll be like you and just get a stock on chinas then
> *


glad i sold them :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so where the party going to be at this weekend?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I would like to thank everyone from the HLC,ULA,Rollerz Only,Latin Arrivals,Strickly Homies,All other clubs,Solo riders,family and friends for making the HLC New Year's BBQ a success yestarday. HLC has more plans for future events for the yr and with your great support we will have good turnouts!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 12:22 PM~6932610
> *glad i sold them :uh:
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 12:32 PM~6932689
> *same here  :biggrin:
> *


and we both made $$$ :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 12:32 PM~6932689
> *same here  :biggrin:
> *


I guess I need to get them next so I can get a hit..............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 12:35 PM~6932705
> *and we both made $$$ :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 12:35 PM~6932710
> *I guess I need to get them next so I can get a hit..............
> 
> 
> *


They served there purpose while I had them!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 12:38 PM~6932722
> *They served there purpose while I had them!
> *


What u'r rolling on now?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 12:40 PM~6932741
> *What u'r rolling on now?
> *


you don't know?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 12:40 PM~6932741
> *What u'r rolling on now?
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 12:43 PM~6932763
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wave: :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 8 2007, 12:15 PM~6932560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on dezzzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 12:35 PM~6932710
> *I guess I need to get them next so I can get a hit..............
> 
> 
> *


how much u talkin about? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:01 PM~6932911
> *how much u talkin about?  :biggrin:
> *


A pack of






these nutzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 12:59 PM~6932889
> *aint what i heard.. heard u seen em on my 68..and got lil teary eyed..
> *


 :tears: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:04 PM~6932940
> *:tears:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


sell em back to you, for $500, with tires.. and i even fixed the nail that was in one of em!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:09 PM~6932963
> *sell em back to you, for $500, with tires.. and i even fixed the nail that was in one of em!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that famous nail :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 09:33 AM~6932304
> *Your wife must be burple if that's the case  :0
> *


bitch :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 01:12 PM~6932984
> *bitch :angry:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:10 PM~6932970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that famous nail  :tears:
> *


nothing beats lone star's cheap ass.. man said "it has a nail,but i air up once and week, and i'm cool.. fk paying $10 to have it plugged,air at gas station free"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it. - SixfoSS


real talk 06

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 01:22 PM~6933049
> *Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it. - SixfoSS
> real talk 06
> 
> ...


 :0 

Ill kill ya if you're not devout!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 12:24 PM~6933056
> *:0
> 
> Ill kill ya if you're not devout!!
> *



:0 

thanks mister latin....


cant be too proper on here or people accuse ya of being a coco... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:19 PM~6933032
> *nothing beats lone star's cheap ass..  man said "it has a nail,but i air up once and week, and i'm cool..  fk paying $10 to have it plugged,air at gas station free"
> *


I did a three wheel for them a they pluged my tired for free, but you can't don't that with grocery bags............... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 01:25 PM~6933065
> *I did a three wheel for them a they pluged my tired for free, but you can't don't that with grocery bags............... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:10 PM~6932970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that famous nail  :tears:
> *


never saw a nail


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 8 2007, 01:25 PM~6933065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf u laughing at puto azz mini-trucker? :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:28 PM~6933093
> *never saw a nail
> *


I guess you forgot our conversation after i got the wheels home. it's cool, i made a good return on them. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:28 PM~6933093
> *never saw a nail
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:29 PM~6933105
> *
> wtf u laughing at puto azz mini-trucker?  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

BUNCHA NINJAS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:29 PM~6933105
> *:uh:  alot of talk from someone who only has a g-body.
> 
> *



3 cars. Daily, G-body, and Truck.

But my g-body is juiced not going to be a grocery cart.



:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok, got a ? why do bitches always do that hand pose when taking pics? that has to be the dumbest thing i have ever seen.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:35 PM~6933155
> *ok, got a ? why do bitches always do that hand pose when taking pics?  that has to be the dumbest thing i have ever seen.
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin aint ready!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hw6KD9pths


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:42 PM~6933221
> *latin aint ready!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hw6KD9pths
> ...


shit, if i did that as in the video with fire, i could bbq your big ass. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 11:25 AM~6933065
> *I did a three wheel for them a they pluged my tired for free, but you can't don't that with grocery bags............... :uh:
> *


damn.. you already know who the enemy is huh..
good.. he getting owned every minute


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:42 AM~6933221
> *latin aint ready!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Hw6KD9pths
> ...


shit wack


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 01:45 PM~6933237
> *damn.. you already know who the enemy is huh..
> good.. he getting owned every minute
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 01:45 PM~6933237
> *damn.. you already know who the enemy is huh..
> good.. he getting owned every minute
> *


fool.. only owning you know about.. is day yo acestors got 0wned day they got on the ship.. 

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:47 PM~6933259
> *fool..  only owning you know about.. is day yo acestors got 0wned day they got on the ship..
> 
> :0
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:48 PM~6933274
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


ahhhh shyt.. here we go again.. penche danny took things too far.. blah blah blah.. kiss my fat azz..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:49 PM~6933282
> *ahhhh shyt.. here we go again.. penche danny took things too far..    blah blah blah.. kiss my fat azz..
> *


nah, just instigating :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 01:45 PM~6933237
> *damn.. you already know who the enemy is huh..
> good.. he getting owned every minute
> *


Don't get me wrong the homie is cool, but still don't know why homie is putting grogery bags on his ride. I guess he wants to ride with the Civic that was looking like the Christmas tree yesterday at the park...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 01:50 PM~6933295
> *Don't get me wrong the homie is cool, but still don't know why homie is putting grogery bags on his ride. I guess he wants to ride with the Civic that was looking like the Christmas tree yesterday at the park...........
> *


pics?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:30 PM~6933108
> *I guess you forgot our conversation after i got the wheels home.  it's cool, i made a good return on them.  :cheesy:
> *


I never saw it!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:52 PM~6933310
> *I never saw it!!!!
> *


i know homie  
need the hook up on some new daytons.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:50 PM~6933287
> *nah, just instigating  :biggrin:
> *


i know you o' lucha libre actin azz..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 12:52 PM~6933309
> *pics?
> *



video?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 01:53 PM~6933316
> *video?
> *


dbd?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:52 PM~6933309
> *pics?
> *


I don't think anyone took pics of rides out there. I was green with red rims and moldings. I thought it was Santa.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

green civic, with red rims.. or was it other way around? idk.. fk it..it was lame.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 12:54 PM~6933323
> *I don't think anyone took pics of rides out there. I was green with red rims and moldings. I thought it was Santa.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



just wait for Dual to get on, was he out there? Im sure he'll have the pics if he was.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 01:54 PM~6933323
> *I don't think anyone took pics of rides out there. I was green with red rims and moldings. I thought it was Santa.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


someone from houston?? not good for la raza

:nono: 
dj


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i got set thats available.. was saving them for for something special i had planned..but $ tight..so they have to go.. they the lowrider anniversary wheels, from 02.. ones eched with"lowrider".. and i'm desperate for $.. so $3000


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:53 PM~6933314
> *i know homie
> need the hook up on some new daytons.
> *


Performance Plus in LA is where I got mine.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:54 PM~6933326
> *green civic, with red rims.. or was it other way around?  idk..  fk it..it was lame.
> *


It was lame. He forgot his Santa suit.

Yep from Houston.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 01:56 PM~6933335
> *just wait for Dual to get on, was he out there? Im sure he'll have the pics if he was.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah..he was there..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:56 PM~6933340
> *Performance Plus in LA is where I got mine.
> *


orale, that's who angelo from rollerz only referred me too last time i spoke to him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 01:56 PM~6933335
> *just wait for Dual to get on, was he out there? Im sure he'll have the pics if he was.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pics not on hlc website yet. he's on myspace though, let me warner bros about this

http://www.houstonlowridercouncil.com/gallery.html


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:58 PM~6933349
> *orale, that's who angelo from rollerz only referred me too last time i spoke to him.
> *


best price I found


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:59 PM~6933356
> *pics not on hlc website yet.  he's on myspace though, let me warner bros about this
> 
> http://www.houstonlowridercouncil.com/gallery.html
> *


tell em site still only has 06 events.. tell em its 07 now..


REAL TALK '07


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

www.carclubvip.com click on albums..and the pic of the only donk out there yestarday... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:01 PM~6933369
> *tell em site still only has 06 events.. tell em its 07 now..
> REAL TALK '07
> *


alreadydotcom


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:01 PM~6933369
> *tell em site still only has 06 events.. tell em its 07 now..
> REAL TALK '07
> *


real recognize real....................lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 8 2007, 02:02 PM~6933374
> *www.carclubvip.com click on albums..and the pic of the only donk out there yestarday... :uh:
> *


wtf? why did they put the donk as the opening page? lol

whose page is this??? :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 02:02 PM~6933378
> *real recognize real....................lol
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 8 2007, 02:02 PM~6933374
> *www.carclubvip.com click on albums..and the pic of the only donk out there yestarday... :uh:
> *


that fools that were there yesterday?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:03 PM~6933382
> *wtf?  why did they put the donk as the opening page?  lol
> 
> whose page is this???  :twak:
> *


I think that dude busted his grille offroadin!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:03 PM~6933382
> *wtf?  why did they put the donk as the opening page?  lol
> 
> whose page is this???  :twak:
> *


its a magazine for car clubs.. not just lows.. so even your bed dancer can be on there.. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay buey, iceblocc needs to catch up! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:05 PM~6933394
> *its a magazine for car clubs.. not just lows.. so even your bed dancer can be on there..  lol
> *


true but it is HLC not a donk organization :twak: 

rims are worth more than the car. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:47 AM~6933259
> *fool..  only owning you know about.. is day yo acestors got 0wned day they got on the ship..
> 
> :0
> *


bitch.. your ansestors got owned the day they was swimming over here.. at least we didnt have to swim...

go fight on a pyramind or something...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 02:07 PM~6933409
> *bitch.. your ansestors got owned the day they was swimming over here.. at least we didnt have to swim...
> 
> go fight on a pyramind or something...
> *


 :nono: we don't claim him :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:08 PM~6933415
> *:nono:  we don't claim him  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:14 PM~6933448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice catalina & :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 8 2007, 01:02 PM~6933374
> *www.carclubvip.com click on albums..and the pic of the only donk out there yestarday... :uh:
> *


sNj?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

heard the 87cutty might have made it out there, did anyone see it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 02:15 PM~6933456
> *heard the 87cutty might have made it out there, did anyone see it?
> *


next time go out there instead of asking 235,234,398 questions! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 02:15 PM~6933456
> *heard the 87cutty might have made it out there, did anyone see it?
> *


nope


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:17 PM~6933460
> *next time go out there instead of asking 235,234,398 questions!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 01:15 PM~6933454
> *sNj?
> *



Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it. - SixfoSS


:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:15 PM~6933451
> *nice catalina &  :ugh:
> *


The Catalina and the Shopping cart......... :0 

Nice ride Sixty8imp.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 01:20 PM~6933475
> *Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it. - SixfoSS
> :biggrin:
> *


so tell me why did snj fall?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 02:21 PM~6933481
> *The Catalina and the Shopping cart......... :0
> 
> Nice ride Sixty8imp.
> *


fk that.. imma get HEB to sponsor me..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 02:22 PM~6933483
> *so tell me why did snj fall?
> *


cause lowriding is dead.. donks are the latest thing..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:24 PM~6933500
> *cause lowriding is dead..  donks are the latest thing..
> *



real talk.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 02:25 PM~6933507
> *real talk.
> *


'07 even


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 02:25 PM~6933507
> *real talk.
> *


FA'SHO FA'SHO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:23 PM~6933495
> *fk that.. imma get HEB to sponsor me..
> *


Provok can help u there :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:23 PM~6933495
> *fk that.. imma get HEB to sponsor me..
> *



Just go in there and jack some bags, but make sure they are the white one so they can dress up you undercarriage.......... :guns:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:26 PM~6933510
> *FA'SHO FA'SHO
> *



dos open mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:26 PM~6933516
> *Provok can help u there :cheesy:
> *


hijuelachingada lmfao!!!!!!!!! i got to walk outside. LMFAO!!!!! PINCHE BRIAN! OH MAN.... LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:26 PM~6933516
> *Provok can help u there :cheesy:
> *



true, that foo must own at least half the shares at HEB. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:27 PM~6933524
> *hijuelachingada lmfao!!!!!!!!!  i got to walk outside.  LMFAO!!!!!  PINCHE BRIAN!  OH MAN....  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


that boy is almost a CEO  :biggrin: Hes only been there 10 years


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*PROVOK*

User's local time Jan 8 2007, 01:30 PM
Total Cumulative Posts 1,627
( 2 posts per day / 0.05% of total forum posts )
Most active in Lowrider General
( 1029 posts / 80% of this member's active posts )
Last Active Yesterday, 10:41 AM
Status User is offline (Offline)



:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 02:28 PM~6933530
> *true, that foo must own at least half the shares at HEB.  :0
> *


lowlos all in the front back in the day


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OK, what is the purpose of this? Hoe'attracting? Let me know so I can post a topless shirt of *me* on myspace. :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:50 PM~6933712
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sic I see that you found a light bright enough so that we can see you. What is that a 1000 watt bulb.................... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 02:52 PM~6933740
> *Sic I see that you found a light bright enough so that we can see you. What is that a 1000 watt bulb.................... :biggrin:
> *


damn i guess the million man march didn't mean shit. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:50 PM~6933712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man said a female asked em for a topless pic.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:53 PM~6933751
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> man said a female asked em for a topless pic..    :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:52 PM~6933746
> *damn i guess the million man march didn't mean shit.  LOL
> *


Went to Cinco De Mayo instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 02:55 PM~6933768
> *Went to Cinco De Mayo instead. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 02:55 PM~6933768
> *Went to Cinco De Mayo instead. :thumbsup:
> *


never undersood that day.. damn mexicans having a holiday to celbrate mayonaise.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:56 PM~6933782
> *never undersood that day..  damn mexicans having a holiday to celbrate mayonaise.
> *


brrrrPAAAHHHH!!!!!!!! Thank you thank you, Sixty8imp will be performing on Fridays and Saturdays here at The Comedy Showcase! 












:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:56 PM~6933782
> *never undersood that day..  damn mexicans having a holiday to celbrate mayonaise.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You didn't say that was mayonaise that was around you mouth.......... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:50 PM~6933712
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i guess he's TOO SEXY FOR HIS SHIRT!!! ...got the jerry curls kickin...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 01:59 PM~6933807
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You didn't say that was mayonaise that was around you mouth.......... :0
> *



damn fool....you fit right in on this topic....this is shit talker central....eventhough danny hit on you,,,,you still stuck around.....cool dude... :biggrin: 



















but you need to tell your son to put his shirt on before we see some guy on dateline tryin to hit it......haha :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 03:02 PM~6933842
> *mest up
> *


AGREE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 8 2007, 12:50 PM~6933712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck a jerry curl...get off my nuts hoe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:03 PM~6933853
> *all up on my dick huh.. get off my page hoe
> 
> its called a flash
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:50 PM~6933712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Son put u'r damn shirt on. I don't want to see this sh*t................
:buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:03 PM~6933861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AGREED X 500


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 01:03 PM~6933862
> *Son put u'r damn shirt on. I don't want to see this sh*t................
> :buttkick:
> *


im not the one posting it for you to see.. its latins fault..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey who turned out the lights?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:05 PM~6933882
> *im not the one posting it for you to see.. its latins fault..
> *


nigzilla, i went to look at my myspace and there was a 1/2 nekkid blackman in my friendslist, i was like "when did i add eddie murphy to my shit?"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2006, 11:13 AM~6354553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


classic :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck yall.. im out


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:05 PM~6933882
> *im not the one posting it for you to see.. its latins fault..
> *


Latin stay out of my son's SH*T.................. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:06 PM~6933897
> *classic  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:07 PM~6933909
> *fuck yall.. im out
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 01:08 PM~6933912
> *Latin stay out of my son's SH*T.................. :biggrin:
> *


dad.. tell him to get off my nutts


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 02:09 PM~6933932
> *dad.. tell him to get off my nutts
> *


damn


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 01:55 PM~6933768
> *Went to Cinco De Mayo instead. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 02:09 PM~6933932
> *dad.. tell him to get off my nutts
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 02:01 PM~6933838
> *damn fool....you fit right in on this topic....this is shit talker central....eventhough danny hit on you,,,,you still stuck around.....cool dude... :biggrin:
> but you need to tell your son to put his shirt on before we see some guy on dateline tryin to hit it......haha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 25 2006, 09:33 AM~5309145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wonder if she's still a freak :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:09 PM~6933932
> *dad.. tell him to get off my nutts
> *


U'll keep swinging on my son's nutt he will shot u with the new mayo. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 02:03 PM~6933853
> *all up on my dick huh.. get off my page hoe
> 
> its called a flash
> ...


 :0 ah shit... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 8 2007, 02:58 PM~6933800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, tell em how that pic is only for females on myspace.. you trying to score with..

"don't be jealous that I've been chatting online with babes all day. Besides, we both know that I'm training to be a cage fighter." ..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 8 2007, 03:11 PM~6933947
> *:roflmao:
> *


I try and go every year. :thumbsup: in S.A.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:09 PM~6933932
> *dad.. tell him to get off my nutts
> *


mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 8 2007, 03:13 PM~6933977
> *:0 ah shit...  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AGREE. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:07 PM~6933909
> *fuck yall.. im out
> *


uh.. he mad again.. like when ya'll posted his azz rape video..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 02:13 PM~6933985
> *I try and go every year. :thumbsup: in S.A.
> *


thats tite.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:15 PM~6933996
> *uh..  he mad again.. like when ya'll posted his azz rape video..
> *



mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 03:15 PM~6933996
> *uh..  he mad again.. like when ya'll posted his azz rape video..
> *


yeah, i deleted that. was funny though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 8 2007, 03:13 PM~6933985
> *I try and go every year. :thumbsup: in S.A.
> *


thats fiesta..thats not same thing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 03:15 PM~6934005
> *yeah, i deleted that.  was funny though.
> *


[email protected] chic in video pointed and said "[email protected] gone wild" 

lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 03:15 PM~6934008
> *thats fiesta..thats not same thing.
> *


That's different event. I'm black you still don't get things right.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 03:16 PM~6934016
> *[email protected] chic in video pointed and said "[email protected] gone wild"
> 
> lol
> *



My son told me to get Malcom X on you for this post. :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:18 PM~6934037
> *que que?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 01:13 PM~6933980
> *:uh:
> x2
> yeah, tell em how that pic is only for females on myspace..  you trying to score with..
> ...


what the fuck does that have to do with anything...
offtopic like a mother fucker...

what size are your tits.. 68 dd..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:19 PM~6934052
> *what the fuck does that have to do with anything...
> offtopic like a mother fucker...
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pics? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:23 PM~6934085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pics?  :ugh:
> *



:twak: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tigo bitties...
boy got a custom made bra by dickies..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 03:28 PM~6934119
> *tigo bitties...
> boy got a custom made bra by dickies..
> *


dang.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 8 2007, 03:18 PM~6934035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.. UR ARE MAD HUH.. YOU'RE ACTUALLY COMING UP WIF GOOD STUFF.. I AINT EVEN THOUGHT OF A COMEBACK YET.. GIVE U PROPS FOR THAT.. 

:worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

clownin..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 03:28 PM~6934125
> *dang.
> *


X2


IMMA LEAVE EM ALONE NOW.. HE'S BEING MEAN. .

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THIS GUY IS HONEST ON HIS P.O.S.

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/259503002.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 03:43 PM~6934236
> *THIS GUY IS HONEST ON HIS P.O.S.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/259503002.html
> *


SO, WHEN U GONNA BUY IT?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 02:46 PM~6934261
> *SO, WHEN U GONNA BUY IT?
> *





1000 bucks for a cd player... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 03:46 PM~6934261
> *SO, WHEN U GONNA BUY IT?
> *


don't know, how is the market for ford ltd's in your hood? paisas love those cars.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:47 PM~6934275
> *don't know, how is the market for ford ltd's in your hood?  paisas love those cars.
> *



with the wide rims. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 01:48 PM~6934278
> *with the wide rims.  :0
> *


clowin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 03:48 PM~6934278
> *with the wide rims.  :0
> *


and 102.9 estereo latino + la raza stickers on the bumpers, trying to win "CIIIEN DOLARES!!!"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:47 PM~6934275
> *don't know, how is the market for ford ltd's in your hood?  paisas love those cars.
> *



there was one at the park yesterday....posin 3...blockin traffic....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 03:52 PM~6934323
> *there was one at the park yesterday....posin 3...blockin traffic....
> *


i saw the pics in that link. who owns that?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, McHam, 1984CADDY


damn ninjas :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 01:51 PM~6934315
> *and 102.9 estereo latino + la raza stickers on the bumpers, trying to win "CIIIEN DOLARES!!!"
> *


dont forget the crush velvet dash board cover



> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 01:52 PM~6934323
> *there was one at the park yesterday....posin 3...blockin traffic....
> *


yea.. mother fucker had a nice 3 wheel.. draggin the bumper .. fucked the concrete up..

never seen that car before..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:23 PM~6934085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pics?  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 8 2007, 03:47 PM~6934275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEEEZZZ NUTTZZZZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so yeah.. i need some help...

can anybody get my door on 68 unlocked? last time i got it unlocked, was by sticking a large file in door and just poking at the parts inside.. pm a ******...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 04:56 PM~6934931
> *so yeah.. i need some help...
> 
> can anybody get my door on 68 unlocked?  last time i got it unlocked, was by sticking a large file in door and just poking at the parts inside.. pm a ******...
> *


brick + window = unlocked.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 05:23 PM~6935195
> *brick + window = unlocked.
> *


puto..window works fine.. still can't open door from inside either.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 05:27 PM~6935232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$ shipped?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 05:31 PM~6935272
> *puto..window works fine..  still can't open door from inside either.
> *


trash the '68 and keep the window then :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 05:37 PM~6935318
> *trash the '68 and keep the window then  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 04:27 PM~6935232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice water hose reels..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 05:50 PM~6935477
> *nice water hose reels..... :biggrin:
> *


those are kinda OG gangsta now adays.. namean, make me wish i kept my LA wires..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

fk bolt ons....i got daytons bish.... :biggrin: i'd rather roll supremes.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 10:43 AM~6932763
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice trailer


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, *Senor_Magic*, chevylo97, Hny Brn Eyz
:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 06:36 PM~6935948
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Senor_Magic, chevylo97, Hny Brn Eyz
> :0
> *


agree


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 05:37 PM~6935965
> *agree
> *


hell its a new year....what else could poss happen?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 04:38 PM~6935984
> *hell its a new year....what else could poss happen?
> *


DANNY WILL STOP BEIN A ***? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 06:38 PM~6935984
> *hell its a new year....what else could poss happen?
> *


ya no saluda el homie.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 05:41 PM~6936004
> *ya no saluda el homie.
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 05:36 PM~6935948
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Senor_Magic, chevylo97, Hny Brn Eyz
> :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 05:37 PM~6935965
> *agree
> *


Shit got my internet back, got me a chingon job, and fixin to get my ride by the end of the week... I'm back putos


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2007, 05:38 PM~6935984
> *hell its a new year....what else could poss happen?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 8 2007, 07:12 PM~6936417
> *Shit got my internet back, got me a chingon job, and fixin to get my ride by the end of the week... I'm back putos
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 05:41 PM~6936004
> *ya no saluda el homie.
> *


hey give me a minute I'm trying to catch up on reading









so umm hello :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 8 2007, 06:12 PM~6936417
> *Shit got my internet back, got me a chingon job, and fixin to get my ride by the end of the week... I'm back putos
> *



oh snap!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MAJIC BACK LIKE SPOKES AND JUICE..... :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 06:22 PM~6936547
> *MAJIC BACK LIKE SPOKES AND JUICE..... :biggrin:
> *



so you're saying he is really not back.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 06:19 PM~6936519
> *oh snap!
> *


Oh yeah '07 is gonna be my lucky year :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 06:22 PM~6936547
> *MAJIC BACK LIKE SPOKES AND JUICE..... :biggrin:
> *


Oh snap SnJ's back...are they taking subscriptions again :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 8 2007, 06:28 PM~6936624
> *Oh yeah '07 is gonna be my lucky year  :cheesy:
> *



Thats good bro. What ride you getting?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 8 2007, 07:22 PM~6936547
> *MAJIC BACK LIKE SPOKES AND JUICE..... :biggrin:
> *


sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 06:32 PM~6936663
> *sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt!!!!!!!
> *



*
Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it. - SixfoSS*
:0 :0


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

Wud up...everybody...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 8 2007, 06:34 PM~6936685
> *Wud up...everybody...
> *



Damn! Blocc, Magic, what is this world coming to?


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 11:19 AM~6933032
> *nothing beats lone star's cheap ass..  man said "it has a nail,but i air up once and week, and i'm cool..  fk paying $10 to have it plugged,air at gas station free"
> *


dont hate ***** i might score another set this weekend but these are dont-stoppas


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 8 2007, 06:31 PM~6936650
> *Thats good bro. What ride you getting?
> *


'85 cutlass, and an '83 regal :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 8 2007, 05:47 PM~6936798
> *'85 cutlass, and an '83 regal  :biggrin:
> *


when u need some paint..holla at cha boy.. ill take care of u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic+Jan 8 2007, 07:30 PM~6936648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you aint gonna do shyt, but score some rusty chinas.. so stfu.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 06:55 PM~6936868
> *when u need some paint..holla at cha boy.. ill take care of u
> *


sounds like a plan my man


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

sic713 you the man :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for those who drink beer and play cards im hosting an event at my new place next saturday. bring your cards, dice, lows, pistols whatever. until the sun comes up. hit me up for details i got a handful of people coming but everyone welcome cuz thats how i do it namean.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 07:55 PM~6936868
> *when u need some paint..holla at cha boy.. ill take care of u
> *


when u gonna find a spot, to have your own shop?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2007, 07:57 PM~6936892
> *for those who drink beer and play cards im hosting an event at my new place next saturday. bring your cards, dice, lows, pistols whatever. until the sun comes up. hit me up for details i got a handful of people coming but everyone welcome cuz thats how i do it namean.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 05:58 PM~6936903
> *:uh:
> *


u comin or what? dont be a pussy i wanna take your money. and any bitch u bring


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2007, 08:02 PM~6936933
> *u comin or what? dont be a pussy i wanna take your money. and any bitch u bring
> *


any bitch i bring, would be one i stole from you.. so no biggie...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic+Jan 8 2007, 05:56 PM~6936889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno.. when u buy me one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 8 2007, 06:05 PM~6936946
> *any bitch i bring, would be one i stole from you.. so no biggie...
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 06:10 PM~6936981
> *
> 
> im down
> ...


maybe all you SE fools can rent a van and car pool :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2007, 07:47 PM~6936796
> *dont hate ***** i might score another set this weekend but these are dont-stoppas
> *


they better be davins of don't pull it out suckaaaaaaa real playas ride d's remmember


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:50 PM~6933712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man hold up boy got buckwheat in the headlock


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2007, 06:20 PM~6937056
> *maybe all you SE fools can rent a van and car pool  :uh:
> *


a xray van


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2007, 06:55 PM~6937350
> *they better be davins of don't pull it out suckaaaaaaa real playas ride d's remmember
> *


i cant ball like some of u


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 02:06 PM~6933404
> *true but it is HLC not a donk organization  :twak:
> 
> rims are worth more than the car.  :uh:
> *


same thing as a set of brand new daytons 72 spokes and 5.20 on a regal rims worth more than the car


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 8 2007, 11:32 AM~6932295
> *Not the same and you know it!!!
> *


quit babying that car and wrap a frame and put it under there so we can put that luxury liner on the bumperrrrrr you tha damn cadi king boy getcha shit togetherrr :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2007, 09:06 PM~6937487
> *i cant ball like some of u
> *


das funny somebody said yo name was wilson


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2007, 05:57 PM~6936892
> *for those who drink beer and play cards im hosting an event at my new place next saturday. bring your cards, dice, lows, pistols whatever. until the sun comes up. hit me up for details i got a handful of people coming but everyone welcome cuz thats how i do it namean.
> *



i got the lone star beer, the UNO cards, a set of loaded dice, a low that is out of comission, and a lot of guns..... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i just noticed yall fkers need to do some damn workrounyea (work around here) i got 669 post or sumthin like that sum of yall got post double even triple what i got


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

que pasa people.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 8 2007, 08:26 PM~6937691
> *que pasa people.
> *


SUP PRIMO! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up mayne!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what it do


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2007, 07:57 PM~6937954
> *what it do
> *


sup mr. back bumper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 8 2007, 08:20 PM~6937056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LATIN said heard while back, there was gonna be trophy for being a post wh0re.. man still crossing his fingers, and going for da title!!


DJLATIN Jul 2003 67,801


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2007, 09:30 PM~6937726
> *SUP PRIMO! :biggrin:
> *


yo nix, were all them impalas chosen few? boys came thru talkin about "this impala section" 

man hold up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up homie's.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 08:06 PM~6938046
> *sup mr. back bumper
> *


and no weight   just pumps and batt's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2007, 08:43 PM~6938397
> *and no weight     just pumps and batt's
> *


4 sho


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2007, 08:15 PM~6937596
> *das funny somebody said yo name was wilson
> *


sooo true


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i need a nice windshield, no damage or cracks off any one of these cars:

full size chevy 2dr 71 to 76 ht 
---------------- 4dr 71 to 76 ht 
olds delta88 2 and 4 dr 71 to 76 
pontiac catlina and bonneville 71 72 2dr and 4dr ht 
73 to 74 catalina 4dr ht 
73 to 74 bonneville 2dr 
73 to 74 bonneville 4dr ht 
73 to 76 catalina 2dr 
71 to 76 eldorado ht 
77 to 78 eldorado 
71 to 78 toronado


anybody? need price and condition :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow.. i just turned 22 4 mins ago


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 12:04 AM~6939666
> *wow.. i just turned 22 4 mins ago
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY *****!!!!!! WASS GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2007, 12:05 AM~6940113
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY *****!!!!!! WASS GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND???
> *


whats up...
i dunno


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 01:14 AM~6940181
> *whats up...
> i dunno
> *


HIT ME UP DAWG WE'LL ALL GO DO SUMTHIN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2007, 12:15 AM~6940196
> *HIT ME UP DAWG WE'LL ALL GO DO SUMTHIN
> *


ill see wats up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 01:04 AM~6939666
> *wow.. i just turned 22 4 mins ago
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 8 2007, 07:47 PM~6936798
> *'85 cutlass, and an '83 regal  :biggrin:
> *


baller!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 8 2007, 09:24 PM~6937679
> *i  got the lone star beer, the UNO cards, a set of loaded dice, a low that is out of comission, and a lot of guns..... :biggrin:
> *


 :smoke: g4Ng$T4 & old school at that, :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 01:04 AM~6939666
> *wow.. i just turned 22 4 mins ago
> *


HAPPY B'DAY MOFLITOS!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2007, 11:04 PM~6939666
> *wow.. i just turned 22 4 mins ago
> *


get a job


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AD85 (Jun 27, 2006)

whats up h-town :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AD85_@Jan 9 2007, 09:15 AM~6941074
> *whats up h-town  :biggrin:
> *


Not much, just awarding medals.


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

what da dam deal


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 09:11 AM~6941062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY NEGRACHI....... :biggrin:




latin....hahahahaha.....you an ass!!!!! hahaha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what he said. /\/\/\


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

took some pics of the bed last night, still has to get clear coat. tailgate still in the works.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

........  .............


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looks good homie.......you definately will be turnin some heads...... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp in the house


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2007, 09:38 AM~6941182
> *looks good homie.......you definately will be turnin some heads...... :biggrin:
> *


thanks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 8 2007, 09:13 PM~6937580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only way to do it :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2007, 09:49 AM~6941238
> *Ive got other plans homie!!!  You'll see in late Feb.
> 
> the only way to do it :cheesy:
> *


das what im talmbout


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2007, 09:06 PM~6937492
> *same thing as a set of brand new daytons 72 spokes and 5.20 on a regal rims worth more than the car
> *


g-body's will become the next sought after. 4 doors are parts cars.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 07:39 AM~6941185
> * ............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 9 2007, 09:17 AM~6941088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what g-body owners keep saying.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:21 AM~6941400
> *i wanna thank all the losers and haters that nominated me..
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


about time you roll into work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:22 AM~6941407
> *about time you roll into work
> *


been at work.. but busy..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:23 AM~6941411
> *been at work.. but busy..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

btw sixty8imp, talked to el homie last night and am going to use you in the temple scene from apacolypto that will go on the snugtop. you'll be the lil chubby kid that was sitting with his family. LOL


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310446


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, Dualhex02, dj short dog

DH checkin in.. da true playa right there.. :worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:31 AM~6941463
> *btw sixty8imp, talked to el homie last night and am going to use you in the temple scene from apacolypto that will go on the snugtop.  you'll be the lil chubby kid that was sitting with his family.  LOL
> *


how much am i getting paid for use of my image? (dont make me call my attorneys Whiteguy & Whiteguy)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:32 AM~6941470
> *how much am i getting paid for use of my image?  (dont make me call my attorne)
> *


don't worry, i'll put a paleta infront of your mug. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:33 AM~6941476
> *don't worry, i'll put a paleta infront of your mug.  LOL
> *


seriously.. put my face on your fk'n bed dancer.. and i want $..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 09:31 AM~6941464
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, Dualhex02, dj short dog
> 
> ...



Why you say dat? :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 08:35 AM~6941166
> *took some pics of the bed last night, still has to get clear coat.  tailgate still in the works.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good compa :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:36 AM~6941494
> *seriously..  put my face on your fk'n bed dancer.. and i want $..
> *


nah, i wouldn't want weight on the top


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 10:37 AM~6941502
> *Why you say dat?  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 09:38 AM~6941512
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I aint no playa..  

Too bad she didnt let me take any pictures and then the one pic I took came out too bright :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 10:40 AM~6941529
> *I aint no playa..
> 
> Too bad she didnt let me take any pictures and then the one pic I took came out too bright  :angry:
> *


i had two fools ask me "who that honey with dualhex?" aint saying who, cause i aint type to call out a ****** on here.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 10:34 AM~6941480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 09:42 AM~6941548
> *i had two fools ask me "who that honey with dualhex?"  aint saying who, cause i aint type to call out a ****** on here..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


well the white one...cause at one time i had two ladies walking with me...was actually out on the prowl looking to find herself a meskin. She said it was like a buffet out there. :0 

The other one was with me....and I heard that from a few people as well. :biggrin: 


See...stupid evening sun at a messed up angle....she didnt wanna take any pics. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 10:47 AM~6941583
> *well the white one...cause at one time i had two ladies walking with me...was actually out on the prowl looking to find herself a meskin.  She said it was like a buffet out there.  :0
> 
> The other one was with me....and I heard that from a few people as well.  :biggrin:
> ...


Is that your new girl? :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 10:47 AM~6941583
> *well the white one...cause at one time i had two ladies walking with me...was actually out on the prowl looking to find herself a meskin.  She said it was like a buffet out there.  :0
> 
> The other one was with me....and I heard that from a few people as well.  :biggrin:
> ...


one in that pic, is one they were talkin about.. them fools aint interested in no white gurls, least i aint. and yeah, she looked alot better, then that pic shows. how much for her $ shipped?




j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:48 AM~6941591
> *Is that your new girl?  :thumbsup:
> *


you should have went... so you dont have to ask 91723974981237412897 fk'n questions puto!!
:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, latinwarrior13, Dualhex02

uh oh.. driveby..


::hides under desk::


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:52 AM~6941603
> *you should have went... so you dont have to ask 91723974981237412897 fk'n questions puto!!
> :twak:
> *


sorry man but i'm ---> *looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows.. just ship me a plaque, and we're straight!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe i'll have a layitlow.com plaque made.. hmmmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:54 AM~6941616
> *maybe i'll have a layitlow.com plaque made..  hmmmm
> *


nah, i'd rather join S.R.A. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:55 AM~6941623
> *nah,  i'd rather join S.R.A.  :biggrin:
> *


no bed dancers allowed.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 09:48 AM~6941591
> *Is that your new girl?  :thumbsup:
> *


Well we been talking but nothin official. We are like worlds apart and trying to see if we can meet in the middle. Also its instant family, just add DH02. No biggie, been there before.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone know anything about these guys?

CARCLUBVIP.COM 

They new on the block or what :dunno: I seen them out there, doing there thang. Its good to see more people supporting lowriders...unless they got an angle or something like others that may have been out there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 10:59 AM~6941639
> *Well we been talking but nothin official.  We are like worlds apart and trying to see if we can meet in the middle.  Also its instant family, just add DH02.  No biggie, been there before.
> *


ah ******..what ever happen wif your sis? you ever beat that ******* ass? you never updated us..dont think.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i thought you were makin a shocker plaque danny..... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 09:55 AM~6941623
> *nah,  i'd rather join S.R.A.  :biggrin:
> *


anyone can be a SRA member, just have to respect other SRA members



and everything else is out the window, no rules :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:57 AM~6941633
> *no bed dancers allowed.
> *


i guess your stock on chinas don't flow with it either


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:03 AM~6941659
> *Anyone know anything about these guys?
> 
> CARCLUBVIP.COM
> ...


think they arabs or something.. definately like middle eastern..and said their paper magazine should be coming out soon.. seems like its about car clubs in houston specificly.. but cover all types of cars. might be cool..but i think their photos suck..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2007, 11:09 AM~6941697
> *anyone can be a SRA member, just have to respect other SRA members
> and everything else is out the window, no rules :biggrin:
> *


not bad, as long as i can keep talking sh!t to danny aka capala, it's all good. LOL

IS HE A MEMBER :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:09 AM~6941701
> *think they arabs or something..  definately like middle eastern..and said their paper magazine should be coming out soon..  seems like its about car clubs in houston specificly..  but cover all types of cars.  might be cool..but i think their photos suck..
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2007, 11:11 AM~6941717
> *:0
> *


eses taliban! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:12 AM~6941726
> *eses taliban!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


akbar mufassa hussein de la cruz......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2007, 11:05 AM~6941671
> *i thought you were makin a shocker plaque danny..... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: those was jokes.. come on now.. who'd put something that says "the shocker" on their car. 



> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 9 2007, 11:09 AM~6941697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most SRA on chinas.. so stfu with your 1980's hammers..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2007, 11:16 AM~6941746
> *akbar mufassa hussein de la cruz......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:16 AM~6941748
> *most SRA on chinas.. so stfu with your 1980's hammers..
> 
> 
> ...


nga getting all sentimental :tears: 

nah, no hammers, DAYTON SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:16 AM~6941748
> *
> i keep waiting for a meeting.. but nothing..  :uh:
> *


no meetings


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2007, 11:18 AM~6941756
> *no meetings
> *


let him wait, it gives him something to do.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:18 AM~6941762
> *let him wait, it gives him something to do.
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2007, 11:18 AM~6941756
> *no meetings
> *


fk it, imma design a plaque.. better then that ugly azz one you did.. get back to you on that..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 10:59 AM~6941639
> *Well we been talking but nothin official.  We are like worlds apart and trying to see if we can meet in the middle.  Also its instant family, just add DH02.  No biggie, been there before.
> *


nothing wrong with that as long as you are good to them and them to you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:21 AM~6941781
> *fk it, imma design a plaque..   better then that ugly azz one you did..    get back to you on that..
> *


nga you ain't no artist. :twak: 

already disrespecting la PLACA :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:09 AM~6941701
> *think they arabs or something..  definately like middle eastern..and said their paper magazine should be coming out soon..  seems like its about car clubs in houston specificly..  but cover all types of cars.  might be cool..but i think their photos suck..
> *


I dunno about taliban....I seen em but wasnt talking to them. I was just looking at the pics.
...........
...........
...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 9 2007, 11:22 AM~6941786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, told u pics sucked..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dang someone smells like a hooker up in this office. walked to go see who it is and ran into an old wrinkled goat! viejita killed my wood. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:24 AM~6941791
> *no rules..remember.. so stfu
> *


nah bish'ash'hoe!  

Don't make me break my S.R.A. PLAQUE on yo'ass! LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:24 AM~6941791
> *no rules..remember.. so stfu
> yup, told u pics sucked..
> *


Well I saw 2 guys looking like they fit in...I think it was a couple of guys from a club or something....then there was the 2 foreigners too. Which one of those groups is carclubvip.com??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:28 AM~6941810
> *Well I saw 2 guys looking like they fit in...I think it was a couple of guys from a club or something....then there was the 2 foreigners too.  Which one of those groups is carclubvip.com??
> *


The ones taking the pics? Man you didn't go paparazzi on them and shoot some pics of them shooting pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DualHex02 let me know where you got your belt buckle, will need one when i'm finished with my b2200 to hold up DEEZNUTZ when i roll up and dumptruck danny's ass when he decides to sit on my tailgate. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:28 AM~6941810
> *Well I saw 2 guys looking like they fit in...I think it was a couple of guys from a club or something....then there was the 2 foreigners too.  Which one of those groups is carclubvip.com??
> *


ones that didnt fit in, were carclubvip.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:29 AM~6941816
> *The ones taking the pics?  Man you didn't go paparazzi on them and shoot some pics of them shooting pics?
> *


You mean like this?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 09:30 AM~6941834
> *DualHex02 let me know where you got your belt buckle, will need one when i'm finished with my b2200 to hold up DEEZNUTZ when i roll up and dumptruck danny's ass when he decides to sit on my tailgate.  lol*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:09 AM~6941701
> *think they arabs or something..  definately like middle eastern..and said their paper magazine should be coming out soon..  seems like its about car clubs in houston specificly..  but cover all types of cars.  might be cool..but i think their photos suck..
> *



you just mad cause they forgot the wide angle lenzzzzz...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:33 AM~6941849
> *You mean like this?
> 
> 
> ...


looks like provok :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2007, 11:33 AM~6941854
> *you just mad cause they forgot the wide angle lenzzzzz...... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:33 AM~6941849
> *You mean like this?
> 
> 
> ...


lol ... just checked out the pics! they're good! you got me 3-wheelin! :0 tite pic, thanks :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:32 AM~6941844
> *ones that didnt fit in, were carclubvip.
> *


who were the other guys? I just briefly saw them walk by.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: EX214GIRL, ridenlow84, mac2lac, Lord Goofy, Dualhex02, sixty8imp



sup homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2007, 11:33 AM~6941854
> *you just mad cause they forgot the wide angle lenzzzzz...... :biggrin:
> *


that too :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jan 9 2007, 10:33 AM~6941849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heavy duty tailgate hinges right thuurrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 11:35 AM~6941864
> *lol ... just checked out the pics! they're good!  you got me 3-wheelin!  :0 tite pic, thanks  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


pics? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:35 AM~6941865
> *who were the other guys?  I just briefly saw them walk by.
> *


dunno.. only saw them when they swormed my car for pics when i showed up. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2007, 11:35 AM~6941871
> *heavy duty tailgate hinges right thuurrrrr :biggrin:
> *


true, they don't make them like they use too. el homie juan (pintor) said "que onda gabe, why does your tailgate look crooked? :dunno: " i said "i was carrying a heavy load on it :uh: " 


:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:38 AM~6941887
> *true, they don't make them like they use too.  el homie juan (pintor) said "que onda gabe, why does your tailgate look crooked? :dunno: "  i said "i was carrying a heavy load on it :uh: "
> :angry:
> *


told you i'd buy you whole new tailgate, with scrooked license plate frenched into it.. so you can fit in with mini-truckers.. but you declined.. so fk u


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

weak


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2007, 10:35 AM~6941871
> *isn't that for spokes and juice?? :biggrin:
> heavy duty tailgate hinges right thuurrrrr :biggrin:
> *



troublemaker delinquents


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:39 AM~6941894
> *told you i'd buy you whole new tailgate, with scrooked license plate frenched into it..  so you can fit in with mini-truckers.. but you declined..  so fk u
> *


we talmbout the colorado :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:30 AM~6941834
> *DualHex02 let me know where you got your belt buckle, will need one when i'm finished with my b2200 to hold up DEEZNUTZ when i roll up and dumptruck danny's ass when he decides to sit on my tailgate.  lol
> *



My bro Carlos has a spot that sells em. For a surcharge we can get em for ya... from Famous Stars n Straps....some clothing line Travis Barker from Blink 182.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:41 AM~6941908
> *My bro Carlos has a spot that sells em.  For a surcharge we can get em for ya... from Famous Stars n Straps....some clothing line Travis Barker from Blink 182.
> 
> 
> ...


i've seen those on the net a while back, will get back at him


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 10:35 AM~6941864
> *lol ... just checked out the pics! they're good!  you got me 3-wheelin!  :0 tite pic, thanks  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:43 AM~6941916
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's gang$ta! lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:43 AM~6941916
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


that's the one mr. a was rolling in dallas one weekend, tight ride.  

is that hrnybrneyz in the backseat?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:44 AM~6941925
> *that's the one mr. a was rolling in dallas one weekend, tight ride.
> 
> is that hrnybrneyz in the backseat?
> *


Mr. A?? I don't think so ... :dunno: 

nope ... those are some of my fellow car club members ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 11:48 AM~6941948
> *Mr. A?? I don't think so ... :dunno:
> 
> nope ... those are some of my fellow car club members ...
> *


looks like a candy one from dallas with the same black top. only this one has patterns.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 11:48 AM~6941948
> *Mr. A?? I don't think so ... :dunno:
> 
> nope ... that's not hny...
> *


why u in back seat?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:49 AM~6941955
> *why u in back seat?
> *


i'm drivin' in that pic ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:49 AM~6941954
> *looks like a candy one from dallas with the same black top.  only this one has patterns.
> *


by da way.. it it aint got 6 round taillights.. aint no impala.. might as well be a caprice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 10:49 AM~6941960
> *i'm drivin' in that pic ...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:50 AM~6941964
> *by da way.. it it aint got 6 round taillights.. aint no impala.. might as well be a caprice.
> 
> 
> *


then i guess your capala is really a CAPRICE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 11:49 AM~6941960
> *i'm drivin' in that pic ...
> *


oh. but who's car? saw it parked when i got there.. i asked someone "did darkness paint that? looks kinda like his style" lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:51 AM~6941973
> *then i guess your capala is really a CAPRICE
> *



4 dooos open mayyyyne.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:51 AM~6941973
> *then i guess your capala is really a CAPRICE
> *


dont really care.. just a daily..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:52 AM~6941984
> *dont really care.. just a daily..
> *


and 4 doors = :thumbsdown: 

nga you don't have a family to be rolling a family car :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:44 AM~6941925
> *that's the one mr. a was rolling in dallas one weekend, tight ride.
> 
> *


  

thanks .... but it's not mine ... it belongs to the President of my Chapter


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:53 AM~6941992
> *and 4 doors = :thumbsdown:
> 
> nga you don't have a family to be rolling a family car  :twak:
> *


well, whens last time chevy made a TRUE fulsize 2 door? like the 70's?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 11:53 AM~6941995
> *
> 
> thanks .... but it's not mine ... it belongs to the President of my Chapter
> ...


? is, did it come from DALLAS?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:54 AM~6942004
> *? is, did it come from DALLAS?
> *


 :0 


sure does look like same car though.. with patterns added..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

We even got some visitors from Florida or something ..











:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:54 AM~6942004
> *? is, did it come from DALLAS?
> *


yes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:53 AM~6941997
> *well, whens last time chevy made a TRUE fulsize 2 door?  like the 70's?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 11:55 AM~6942011
> *yes
> *


then that is it. just has patterns now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:55 AM~6942010
> *We even got some visitors from Florida or something ..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:56 AM~6942020
> *then that is it.  just has patterns now.
> *


i was just saying that I didn't know that my cousin, Mr. A, drove it ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe they just look alike..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:55 AM~6942010
> *We even got some visitors from Florida or something ..
> 
> 
> ...


someone told me, that fool had them step bars before it was lifted, when he only had 22's on it.. must be a really short ******.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 11:56 AM~6942027
> *i was just saying that I didn't know that my cousin, Mr. A, drove it ...
> *


he borrowed it one weekend from one of his homeboys when i went to pick up the '86 regal from a youngster. was hitting switches for the bishes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:58 AM~6942039
> *he borrowed it one weekend from one of his homeboys when i went to pick up the '86 regal from a youngster.  was hitting switches for the bishes.
> *


he borrowed it? then dena driving it?


is it like a rental lowrider or something? wonder what daily rate is.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 12:00 PM~6942050
> *he borrowed it?  then dena driving it?
> is it like a rental lowrider or something?    wonder what daily rate is..
> 
> ...


don't start cabron, you are going to break the unity in this topic :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 12:01 PM~6942055
> *don't start cabron, you are going to break the unity in this topic  :twak:
> *


ok ok ok..i'm sorry.. but i just come up with such good stuff.. its like my fingers just type, and i have no control over it.. 

:angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 9 2007, 11:58 AM~6942039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're so ignorant ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 12:04 PM~6942063
> * ... he was driving it when it used to be my homeboy Chaky's ride ... before he sold it
> *


there you go "chaky"  cool mofo.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 12:04 PM~6942063
> * ... he was driving it when it used to be my homeboy Chaky's ride ... before he sold it
> you're so ignorant ...
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 10:58 AM~6942038
> *someone told me, that fool had them step bars before it was lifted, when he only had 22's on it..  must be a really short ******..    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats how it starts...first one...then 2...then we got a whole club posted up next to the 6 taillight impala club ...haha. All in all is was a good turn out for so early in the year. WE had HLC, Carclubvip.com, and others taking pics and video, my Atmosphere Entertainment partner came out to support, ClubZone Houston was out there throwing some meat on their grill with Bayou City CC, solo riders, unaffiliated clubs, ULA, HLC, everyone coming together. A very positive way to start out 2007 for lowriding


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 12:05 PM~6942077
> *Thats how it starts...first one...then 2...then we got a whole club posted up next to the 6 taillight impala club ...haha.  All in all is was a good turn out for so early in the year.  WE had HLC, Carclubvip.com, and others taking pics and video, my Atmosphere Entertainment partner came out to support, ClubZone Houston was out there throwing some meat on their grill with Bayou City CC, solo riders, unaffiliated clubs, ULA, HLC, everyone coming together.  A very positive way to start out 2007 for lowriding
> 
> *


yeah..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:07 AM~6942087
> *yeah..
> *


doesnt read very convincing. Sounds kinda sarcastic actually. hmmmm darn this expressionless internet. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:08 AM~6942094
> *doesnt read very convincing.  Sounds kinda sarcastic actually.  hmmmm darn this expressionless internet. :angry:
> *



yeah











:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 11:09 AM~6942099
> *yeah
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah









what he wrote


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 12:08 PM~6942094
> *doesnt read very convincing.  Sounds kinda sarcastic actually.  hmmmm darn this expressionless internet. :angry:
> *


*Atmosphere Entertainment partner came out to support, ClubZone Houston *

is this like a singles group?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 12:05 PM~6942070
> *there you go "chaky"    cool mofo.
> *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 09:53 AM~6941995
> *
> 
> thanks .... but it's not mine ... it belongs to the President of my Chapter
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jan 9 2007, 12:14 PM~6942139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: what's up sleeper ... ya'll getting ready for the LRM show in Miami?!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 09:43 AM~6941916
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


ben got that one sick.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena u wanna come to my party


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 8 2007, 06:12 PM~6936417
> *Shit got my internet back, got me a chingon job, and fixin to get my ride by the end of the week... I'm back putos
> *


thats awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 12:04 AM~6939666
> *wow.. i just turned 22 4 mins ago
> *


HAPPY BDAY SIC! :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2007, 09:35 AM~6941866
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: EX214GIRL, ridenlow84, mac2lac, Lord Goofy, Dualhex02, sixty8imp
> sup homie
> *


sup just here catching up on some reading


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 9 2007, 11:29 AM~6942215
> *sup just here catching up on some reading
> *


lol what time u did u leave sat?


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 10:16 AM~6942145
> *:thumbsup: what's up sleeper ... ya'll getting ready for the LRM show in Miami?!
> *


Oh yeah, a lot of family is gonna make it out, so it should be a big reunion.... you gonna make it??? you should bring your caddy :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:11 AM~6942118
> *Atmosphere Entertainment partner came out to support, ClubZone Houston
> 
> is this like a singles group?
> *


no buey..

:uh: 

Right now we just take pics at clubs, putting together special events, and may start promoting a spot on Richmond one night. Club Zone does pretty much same thing...so they are in essence the competition....but like they say keep friends close and enemies closer. HAHAHA jk. 

Atmosphere211.com

Puro pinche party!! Basically puro vato single....hangin out and partying and getting paid in the process


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 12:37 PM~6942263
> *no buey..
> 
> :uh:
> ...


that's cool. so in otherwords you all try to hype the club scene in Houston. Had a friend that did that in the 90's but didn't go no where with it and is now paying childsupport for two hoodrats he met in clubs and living at home with the folks. As long as you do it right, it will go somewhere. Try to promote something other than rap and reggeton. That shit is getting soo old, can't wait for the day the venue changes. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:42 AM~6942285
> *that's cool.  so in otherwords you all try to hype the club scene in Houston.  Had a friend that did that in the 90's but didn't go no where with it and is now paying childsupport for two hoodrats he met in clubs and living at home with the folks.  As long as you do it right, it will go somewhere.  Try to promote something other than rap and reggeton.  That shit is getting soo old, can't wait for the day the venue changes.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 9 2007, 07:07 AM~6941050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. not my style
get it right bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 12:43 PM~6942294
> *:0  :0
> *


it happens if you front like a baller and still living at home and forget to wrap the chilito. homeboy promoting his checks to the future of America now.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jan 9 2007, 12:33 PM~6942239
> *Oh yeah, a lot of family is gonna make it out, so it should be a big reunion.... you gonna make it??? you should bring your caddy  :0
> *


man, I wish I could make it ... my lac's getting ready to go back to the shop for a little while  ... but you never know ... if it's ready ... I'll definitely try to make it out there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 12:47 PM~6942317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hoes other than rupaul in the last pic :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2007, 12:19 PM~6942160
> *ben got that one sick.
> *


without even taking it off trailer, even.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 12:47 PM~6942320
> *man, I wish I could make it ... my lac's getting ready to go back to the shop for a little while   ... but you never know ... if it's ready ... I'll definitely try to make it out there
> *


gonna make houston lrm this year?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 11:42 AM~6942285
> *that's cool.  so in otherwords you all try to hype the club scene in Houston.  Had a friend that did that in the 90's but didn't go no where with it and is now paying childsupport for two hoodrats he met in clubs and living at home with the folks.  As long as you do it right, it will go somewhere.  Try to promote something other than rap and reggeton.  That shit is getting soo old, can't wait for the day the venue changes.  :biggrin:
> *


Well we are trying to do more of a different scene, I personally am not into reggaeton at all. Its all about matching the event, to target audience and making usre your audience isnt a bunch of freeloaders that expect everything for free and dont buy drinks and stuff. The only way you make money is if others spend it.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 10:47 AM~6942320
> *man, I wish I could make it ... my lac's getting ready to go back to the shop for a little while   ... but you never know ... if it's ready ... I'll definitely try to make it out there
> *


good luck on it, if you do come, (even with out the caddy) youll fall in love with miami...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 12:50 PM~6942347
> *Well we are trying to do more of a different scene, I personally am not into reggaeton at all.  Its all about matching the event, to target audience and making usre your audience isnt a bunch of freeloaders that expect everything for free and dont buy drinks and stuff.  The only way you make money is if others spend it.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 9 2007, 12:50 PM~6942341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks  that's what I've heard ...  ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 08:11 AM~6941062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 12:56 PM~6942375
> *mest up
> *


AGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 12:53 PM~6942358
> *yes
> 
> thanks  that's what I've heard ...  ...
> *


cool.. finally get to see your lac in person.. 


yeah, miami nice.. fort lauderdale too.. stayed out in coral gables for about a month once.. for da jobby job.. miss it.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 12:56 PM~6942377
> *AGREE
> *


co-signed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 01:08 PM~6942456
> *still mest up
> *


man, you going to pi$$ off el homie and he'll fk up your paintjob


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

!!!!!

BAD INFLUENCES HITTING THE PARK *BACK TO THE FUTURE STYLE*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 01:11 PM~6942470
> *man, you going to pi$$ off el homie and he'll fk up your paintjob
> *


we aint even 100% it was gonna come out right away.. 

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2007, 01:12 PM~6942474
> *!!!!!
> 
> BAD INFLUENCES HITTING THE PARK BACK TO THE FUTURE STYLE
> ...


 :uh: 


shoulda boxed yo azz, if i knew u gonna act dumb like that. 

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 12:13 PM~6942484
> *:uh:
> shoulda boxed yo azz, if i knew u gonna act dumb like that.
> 
> ...


I'LL SMACK THAT STACK OF PANCAKES YOU CALL A NECK, AND THEN RUN.

HOW YOU GONNA CATCH ME?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:12 AM~6942476
> *we aint even 100% it was gonna come out right away..
> 
> :uh:
> *


yea with the none matching colors u picking.. dont worry bout how its going to come out..
you wont have any complaints


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2007, 01:15 PM~6942489
> *I'LL SMACK THAT STACK OF PANCAKES YOU CALL A NECK, AND THEN RUN.
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA CATCH ME?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OH MAN. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 12:16 PM~6942496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> OH MAN.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




x1000000000


----------



## elchuntaroguapo (Jan 9, 2007)

orale !! houstone in la casa!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2007, 12:15 PM~6942489
> *I'LL SMACK THAT STACK OF PANCAKES YOU CALL A NECK, AND THEN RUN.
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA CATCH ME?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2007, 01:15 PM~6942489
> *I'LL SMACK THAT STACK OF PANCAKES YOU CALL A NECK, AND THEN RUN.
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA CATCH ME?
> *


 :guns:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 12:24 PM~6942548
> *:guns:
> *



violence


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 12:24 PM~6942548
> *:guns:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i need to stop going to stores in my hood.. see shyt like this.. 
















if you cant read it.. sticker on window is a smile now, cry later. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 01:25 PM~6942557
> *violence
> *


indeed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 12:26 PM~6942566
> *i need to stop going to stores in my hood..  see shyt like this..
> 
> 
> ...



how much shipped?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

should see that civic up close.. man actually look time to put around all edges of windows.. like 7812397841928347812974 little celtic cross's (like bikers use).. thats the white'ish outline u see around windows.. funny shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 01:28 PM~6942581
> *how much shipped?
> *


knew u were a closet wetbazck.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2007, 01:15 PM~6942489
> *I'LL SMACK THAT STACK OF PANCAKES YOU CALL A NECK, AND THEN RUN.
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA CATCH ME?
> *


Pack of hot dogs on the back of yo neck Ive heard but a stack of pancakes is a new one :cheesy: LoL!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2007, 12:15 PM~6942489
> *I'LL SMACK THAT STACK OF PANCAKES YOU CALL A NECK, AND THEN RUN.
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA CATCH ME?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats fked up. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2007, 01:31 PM~6942599
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats fked up. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

why some of ya'll so mean.. dang.. i aint do nothing to ya'll.. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2007, 12:31 PM~6942599
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats fked up. :biggrin:
> *


danny was missin you at the park...he had his cooler ready for ya...bottle of rum and all...... :biggrin: .......he was all triste.....until coca pearl showed up and he was all :biggrin: ...HOW YOU DOIN...<<like joey from friends.....haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2007, 01:33 PM~6942618
> *danny was missin you at the park...he had his cooler ready for ya...bottle of rum and all...... :biggrin: .......he was all triste.....until coca pearl showed up and he was all  :biggrin: ...HOW YOU DOIN...<<like joey from friends.....haha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 12:29 PM~6942592
> *knew u were a closet wetbazck.
> *



you know it... 

im putting the _HOTTTTT_ sticker on the focus tonight!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 12:36 PM~6942641
> *you know it...
> 
> im putting the HOTTTTT sticker on the focus tonight!
> *



with the spinnin hubcaps<<<<GANGSTA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 01:36 PM~6942641
> *you know it...
> 
> im putting the HOTTTTT sticker on the focus tonight!
> *


its ULTRA HOTTT puto.. lol, i remember those.. my datsun had one.. 




ewwwww.. i said datsun..aint thought of that car in years.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 12:56 PM~6942381
> *cool..  finally get to see your lac in person..
> yeah, miami nice.. fort lauderdale too..  stayed out in coral gables for about a month once..  for da jobby job..    miss it..  :angry:
> *


my lac was at the last car show in houston and at the last "keep it real" picnic ... only reason i didn't take it this time was cause i had to go to work ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 9 2007, 01:39 PM~6942678
> *my lac was at the last car show in houston and at the last "keep it real" picnic ... only reason i didn't take it this time was cause i had to go to work ...
> *


grindin' huh


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 12:38 PM~6942654
> *its ULTRA HOTTT puto..  lol, i remember those.. my datsun had one..
> ewwwww..  i said datsun..aint thought of that car in years.
> *



bitch, it was HOTTTTT first, I had one on my escort.... 

then they went with Ultra Hot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 01:43 PM~6942718
> *bitch, it was HOTTTTT first, I had one on my escort....
> 
> then they went with Ultra Hot.
> ...


do a flaming superman logo..and put "super hot"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 01:43 PM~6942718
> *bitch, it was HOTTTTT first, I had one on my escort....
> 
> then they went with Ultra Hot.
> ...


DON'T ARGUE WITH THE MAN. Let him tell it and this topic will ride smooth for the rest of the day. Go against the current and we'll all have headaches reading his bullshit. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 01:45 PM~6942734
> *DON'T ARGUE WITH THE MAN.  Let him tell it and this topic will ride smooth for the rest of the day.  Go against the current and we'll all have headaches reading his bullshit.  :angry:
> *


take some asprin and quit ur b1tching mother fker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 01:46 PM~6942747
> *take some asprin and quit ur b1tching mother fker
> *


i sense photoshop picture in the works! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 01:48 PM~6942762
> *i sense photoshop picture in the works!  :angry:
> *


who are you.. mrs cleo?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 01:48 PM~6942762
> *i sense photoshop picture in the works!  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 01:49 PM~6942769
> *who are you..  mrs cleo?
> *


NAH FOOL! i'm not jamaican mon'


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2007, 12:33 PM~6942618
> *danny was missin you at the park...he had his cooler ready for ya...bottle of rum and all...... :biggrin: .......he was all triste.....until coca pearl showed up and he was all  :biggrin: ...HOW YOU DOIN...<<like joey from friends.....haha
> *


aw...poor danny.  


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn.. guess its fk with danny day.. geez.. ya'll so hostile towards a ******.. im out.. peace


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 01:54 PM~6942820
> *damn.. guess its fk with danny day..  geez..  ya'll so hostile towards a ******..  im out.. peace
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 12:57 PM~6942841
> *
> *



si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 12:36 PM~6942641
> *you know it...
> 
> im putting the HOTTTTT sticker on the focus tonight!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2007, 12:59 PM~6942858
> *:roflmao:
> *



:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 12:43 PM~6942718
> *bitch, it was HOTTTTT first, I had one on my escort....
> 
> then they went with Ultra Hot.
> ...


i dont think ive ever seen you type a cuss word. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2007, 02:01 PM~6942877
> *i dont think ive ever seen you type a cuss word.  :roflmao:
> *


I guess you didn't see when he said snj is dead


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2007, 01:01 PM~6942877
> *i dont think ive ever seen you type a cuss word.  :roflmao:
> *



sorry... that will be my last one.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 01:02 PM~6942883
> *I guess you didn't see when he said snj is dead
> *



shhhhhh.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 12:54 PM~6942820
> *damn.. guess its fk with danny day..  geez..  ya'll so hostile towards a ******..  im out.. peace
> *


aw


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2006, 09:06 AM~6759225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got to say these two + brian kashin are 3 cool mugs. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:12 AM~6564712
> *Fuck SNJ!!! its dead get over it.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310483#


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 01:04 PM~6942910
> *I got to say these two + brian kashin are 3 cool mugs.  :thumbsup:
> *



when you live in the "hood" we lived in, you had to be hard.... check out the shanty houses in our hood. 

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 01:02 PM~6942883
> *I guess you didn't see when he said snj is dead
> *


snj is dead.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 9 2007, 01:06 PM~6942932
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310483#
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 02:07 PM~6942940
> *when you live in the "hood" we lived in, you had to be hard.... check out the shanty houses in our hood.
> 
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


troublemaker delinquents


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 02:04 PM~6942910
> *I got to say these two + brian kashin are 3 cool mugs.  :thumbsup:
> *


Boy you got my shyt all mispelled........ LOL!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2007, 01:10 PM~6942989
> *Boy you got my shyt all mispelled........ LOL!!!
> *



I didnt see your pic on there, Pshop that mug on there... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2007, 02:10 PM~6942989
> *Boy you got my shyt all mispelled........ LOL!!!
> *


don't complain you know what i'm talmin'bout nah mean!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 02:07 PM~6942940
> *when you live in the "hood" we lived in, you had to be hard.... check out the shanty houses in our hood.
> 
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You had it better than me.... I lived in dumpy apartments


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 9 2007, 01:12 PM~6943016
> *You had it better than me.... I lived in dumpy apartments
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 9 2007, 02:12 PM~6943013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latin will pull one from my myspace page or my girls b4 long :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 9 2007, 02:15 PM~6943047
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 10:58 AM~6942039
> *he borrowed it one weekend from one of his homeboys when i went to pick up the '86 regal from a youngster.  was hitting switches for the bishes.
> *


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 11:00 AM~6942050
> *he borrowed it?  then dena driving it?
> is it like a rental lowrider or something?    wonder what daily rate is..
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


when did you start a club here in bryan danny???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2007, 11:55 AM~6942010
> *We even got some visitors from Florida or something ..
> 
> 
> ...


dat ***** told me next time i see it its gonna be on 28 i just click the switch twice and on the third time i punched the gas


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> well the white one...cause at one time i had two ladies walking with me...was actually out on the prowl looking to find herself a meskin. She said it was like a buffet out there. :0
> 
> 
> she didnt want no ******? :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A+Jan 9 2007, 03:09 PM~6943609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stfu.. dont want nothing to do with country folkz.. but that is a clean ride.. kinda like it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 04:49 PM~6944459
> *geez.. just a joke.. dang..
> stfu..  dont want nothing to do with country folkz..  but that is a clean ride.. kinda like it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WHO DOWN FOR WINGS-N-MORE 2NITE.. ITS TWO-FOR-TUESDAYS.. I'LL BUY DA BEER..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 03:58 PM~6944563
> *WHO DOWN FOR WINGS-N-MORE 2NITE.. ITS TWO-FOR-TUESDAYS..  I'LL BUY DA BEER..
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :uh: 

and eat all the wings too.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2007, 05:24 PM~6944799
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> and eat all the wings too.....
> *


actually, i dont like touching sticky food with my hands, so i order buffalo tenders and eat with a fork, thats same reason i avoid ribs.. too messy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 04:58 PM~6944563
> *WHO DOWN FOR WINGS-N-MORE 2NITE.. ITS TWO-FOR-TUESDAYS..  I'LL BUY DA BEER..
> 
> 
> *


which one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 05:43 PM~6944977
> *which one?
> *


s.wayside.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 05:54 PM~6945090
> *s.wayside.
> *


going to meet boiler after work, i'll see if he wants to roll by.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2007, 06:35 PM~6945531
> *going to meet boiler after work, i'll see if he wants to roll by.
> *


AIGHT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > well the white one...cause at one time i had two ladies walking with me...was actually out on the prowl looking to find herself a meskin. She said it was like a buffet out there. :0
> > she didnt want no ******? :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :tears:
> 
> 
> i guess not..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

big danny...get on the ball *****.. im ready to spray the car foo.. hurry the fuck up...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 07:34 PM~6946073
> *big danny...get on the ball *****.. im ready to spray the car foo.. hurry the fuck up...
> *


unless you wanna paint it with water colors.. you gonna have to wait til next pay day.. sucka.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2007, 11:21 AM~6942175
> *thats awesome! :thumbsup:
> *


Awww did you miss me cabrona :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 05:34 PM~6946073
> *big danny...get on the ball *****.. im ready to spray the car foo.. hurry the fuck up...
> *



You need to get on the ball too fool....................my seat.........................


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 05:54 PM~6945090
> *s.wayside.
> *


i went to the one on my side of time with this girl i had the lemon peper


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good seeing everyone out there this past Sund. Look forward to more lowrider events this year.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2007, 10:40 PM~6947835
> *i went to the one on my side of time with this girl i had the lemon peper
> *


i thought i was man enough for the Suicidal sauce... aint gonna lie, i wanted to cry like a bitch.. didnt wanna look like a pussy..so i finished it all.. mouth was burning for hours.. then after that.. ass was burning..

:tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 9 2007, 06:07 PM~6946379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch.. buy me a jig saw...
ey yo nix.. lemme barrow your jig saw


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 11:17 PM~6948189
> *well get on your grind.. for some reason im excited about painting your car
> bitch.. buy me a jig saw...
> ey yo nix.. lemme barrow your jig saw
> *


1st time painting a car built after 88? :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 10:17 PM~6948189
> *well get on your grind.. for some reason im excited about painting your car
> bitch.. buy me a jig saw...
> ey yo nix.. lemme barrow your jig saw
> *


O BOY IS SELLIN ONE FOR LIKE 5 BUX


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic.. mesh was waste of $.. dont like it.. imma bring you my bbq grill.. and let u cut it to fit. (im serious)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 09:18 PM~6948196
> *1st time painting a car built after 88?  :uh:
> *


no.. i painted my dads lac... the 1st car i ever painted.. but for some reason im happy about doing your two tone.. so hurr up.. while a ***** in the mood...
time to get on my grind..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jan 9 2007, 09:20 PM~6948220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ok.. fuck it.. no problem.. u the one who picked it out..
what dont u like about it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 11:22 PM~6948239
> *no.. i painted my dads lac... the 1st car i ever painted.. but for some reason im happy about doing your two tone.. so hurr up.. while a ***** in the mood...
> time to get on my grind..
> *


didnt u do los's car 2 tone? one that needs buffing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 09:23 PM~6948257
> *didnt u do los's car 2 tone?  one that needs buffing
> *


yes...
but im waiting for him to buy sandpaper and compound so i can buff it..
half the trunk is buffed.. just did it to see what it would look like


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 11:23 PM~6948256
> *?? :0
> lol ok.. fuck it.. no problem.. u the one who picked it out..
> what dont u like about it
> *


it was only one they had. and I dont know..just dont seem right..  my bbq grill has bigger openings and is stronger.. so will hold shape better.. right now.. you can see slight dents in that pepboys bullshit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well.. this coming weekend, u can do all prep work..cause i should be ready to buy all the paint following.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 9 2007, 05:29 PM~6944851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit.. slim messed up my fun..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 9 2007, 09:24 PM~6948272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im a need the car friday all day then..drop it off thursday night.. take the 68 to work..
youll be riding around in a wetsanded and bondoed car


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

:biggrin: 

WHAT IS IZ??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 11:33 PM~6948354
> *thats cool.. we can do that.. no biggie
> im a need the car friday all day then..drop it off thursday night.. take the 68 to work..
> youll be riding around in a wetsanded and bondoed car
> *


ugh, guess i better get door on 68 unlocked.. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 9 2007, 08:00 PM~6947398
> *
> *


see you in march your cut vs my linc. i heard u a baller lets put some $$$ on it :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone looking for an impala? the homie ernesto has two for sale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=43208

http://www.cardomain.com/id/979_Swangin

FREEPORT, TX


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 07:42 AM~6950270
> *see you in march your cut vs my linc. i heard u a baller lets put some $$$ on it  :biggrin:
> *



but what it do?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 06:45 AM~6950280
> *anyone looking for an impala?  the homie ernesto has two for sale.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=43208
> ...


details


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 07:00 AM~6950310
> *details
> *


heard there was a few new body style at the park. gonna have to step it up a notch.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:00 AM~6950310
> *details
> *


why don't you just pm the vato? :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 09:17 PM~6948189
> *well get on your grind.. for some reason im excited about painting your car
> bitch.. buy me a jig saw...
> ey yo nix.. lemme barrow your jig saw
> *



ill go get one tonight and take it to you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 07:18 AM~6950366
> *why don't you just pm the vato?  :uh:
> *


u the one that posted it up. guest speaker


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 10 2007, 08:21 AM~6950381
> *ill go get one tonight and take it to you.
> *





*IF YOU AINT BAGGED THEN YOU AINT SHIT!*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:25 AM~6950396
> *u the one that posted it up. guest speaker
> *


ok, '63 and '64 for sale. pm the vato.

better? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 09:26 AM~6950397
> *IF YOU AINT BAGGED THEN YOU AINT SHIT!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


what kind of shit is that? lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 08:28 AM~6950404
> *what kind of shit is that?  lol
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=42220

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 09:31 AM~6950422
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=42220
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i guess i'm going to get some wal-mart bags :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:36 AM~6950445
> *i guess i'm going to get some wal-mart bags  :angry:
> *


HEB foo'!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 09:38 AM~6950449
> *HEB foo'!
> *


true, got to support the Hispanic Employment Bureau


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 07:45 AM~6950280
> *anyone looking for an impala?  the homie ernesto has two for sale.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=43208
> ...


my homie is sellin his 79 cutlass to get a clean 64 SS for $4000....never been cut....i believe he's gettin it today...redone 327...an old dude had....

he tells me....mike..i'm gonna need some rims and switches...cause i'm paintin this bitch by march.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 







and fk bags........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 10 2007, 08:42 AM~6950270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there was only 1 fastback though. some pimp azz vato rolled in with it.. man drank rum, ate bbq, and chunked duece and rolled out to booty call at palace inn..

so i heard.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:42 AM~6950468
> *my homie is sellin his 79 cutlass to get a clean 64 SS for $4000....never been cut....i believe he's gettin it today...redone 327...an old dude had....
> 
> he tells me....mike..i'm gonna need some rims and switches...cause i'm paintin this bitch by march.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


know what you mean. i've landed some good deals in the past from old folks.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

hey whats up dj latin...i got them pics of the front end....im uploading them to my computer so i can email them to you, all the parts you asked for looked good





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 08:41 AM~6950460
> *true, got to support the Hispanic Employment Bureau
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 09:45 AM~6950485
> *
> dont buy LIL cars..
> *


actually don't sell cars on layitlow since broke motherfuckers always want shit dirt cheap.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 08:47 AM~6950502
> *actually don't sell cars on layitlow since broke motherfuckers always want shit dirt cheap.
> *



OR MAKE TRADES :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:47 AM~6950502
> *actually don't sell cars on layitlow since broke motherfuckers always want shit dirt cheap.
> *


that too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 07:47 AM~6950502
> *actually don't sell cars on layitlow since broke motherfuckers always want shit dirt cheap.
> *


ive generated over 40k from selling my cars on layitlow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2007, 09:47 AM~6950496
> *hey whats up dj latin...i got them pics of the front end....im uploading them to my computer so i can email them to you, all the parts you asked for looked good
> *


cool i can go sunday after i view them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:48 AM~6950507
> *OR MAKE TRADES :biggrin:
> *


shhhh.. lone star gonna get mad.. he said them trades got em a house..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:48 AM~6950509
> *ive generated over 40k from selling my cars on layitlow.
> *


see.told ya..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:48 AM~6950509
> *ive generated over 40k from selling my cars on layitlow.
> *


true, but how many lowballers did you get, especially the ones who want to trade 20" rims :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 08:49 AM~6950515
> *shhhh.. lone star gonna get mad..  he said them trades got em a house..
> *



POWER MOVES!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:48 AM~6950507
> *OR MAKE TRADES :biggrin:
> *


i'm done with trades. sorry shortdog, but i need cash from now on. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:50 AM~6950528
> *POWER MOVES!!
> *


*POWER MOVES '07 ©*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 07:50 AM~6950524
> *true, but how many lowballers did you get, especially the ones who want to trade 20" rims  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


got a handful of lowballers but the ones who bought the cars werent members, they were guests who emailed me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 08:50 AM~6950528
> *POWER MOVES!!
> *



be checking your mail by the end of the week.... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:52 AM~6950539
> *got a handful of lowballers but the ones who bought the cars werent members, they were guests who emailed me
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 07:49 AM~6950515
> *shhhh.. lone star gonna get mad..  he said them trades got em a house..
> *


dont hate. sell your 68 and buy a house.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 08:52 AM~6950543
> *be checking your mail by the end of the week....  :0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:53 AM~6950546
> *dont hate. sell your 68 and buy a house.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man...thinkin bout sellin my 92 lincoln to buy a newer lincoln or a caprice wagon....saw the one at the picnic and it made me want one.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:53 AM~6950546
> *dont hate. sell your 68 and buy a house.
> *


FK A HOUSE.. I'LL LIVE WITH YOU.. B4 I SELL MY '68 

I'LL BE LIKE "FK YOU BISH, YOU TAKE OUT THE FK'N TRASH.. AND HAVE DINNER COOKED WHEN I GET HOME MUTHER FKER"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:55 AM~6950556
> *man...thinkin bout sellin my 92 lincoln to buy a newer lincoln or a caprice wagon....saw the one at the picnic and it made me want one.....
> *


GO TO IMPALASSFORUM.COM, THEY GOT SOME GOOD DEALS IN THE CLASSIFIED THREADS..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 07:55 AM~6950559
> *FK A HOUSE.. I'LL LIVE WITH YOU.. B4 I SELL MY '68
> 
> I'LL BE LIKE "FK YOU BISH, YOU TAKE OUT THE FK'N TRASH..  AND HAVE DINNER COOKED WHEN I GET HOME MUTHER FKER"
> *


$500 rent i got extra room. let me legally pimp you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 08:56 AM~6950567
> *GO TO IMPALASSFORUM.COM, THEY GOT SOME GOOD DEALS IN THE CLASSIFIED THREADS..
> *



i might just have to get that wagon....throw some SS emblems on it...an impala grill and impala tailights.....have me a CAPALA SS WAGON..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:56 AM~6950568
> *$500 rent i got extra room.  let me legally pimp you
> *


B1TCH.. I WASNT GONNA PAY RENT. I WAS GONNA HIJACK YO CRIB.. have yo place full of hot pockets, rum, and thick hoez.. 

speaking of think hoez. imma PM bout one.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:45 AM~6950486
> *know what you mean.  i've landed some good deals in the past from old folks.
> *


x8


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:59 AM~6950584
> *i might just have to get that wagon....throw some SS emblems on it...an impala grill and impala tailights.....have me a CAPALA SS WAGON..... :biggrin:
> *


wouldnt be the first one.. thought of it myself,but was thinking 14" spokes this time around..

by the way.. if you want a wagon with a moonroof over back seat (doesnt open, more like skylight).. get olds custom cruiser wagon, or buick roadmaster wagon.. 



went out wif brawd that had custom cruiser.. made offer to buy, she said no..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

picked up the new carlos mencia and also the new george lopez cds. good stuff.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:59 AM~6950584
> *i might just have to get that wagon....throw some SS emblems on it...an impala grill and impala tailights.....have me a CAPALA SS WAGON..... :biggrin:
> *


I sold a 94 roadmaster wagon with an impala clip done right 2 years ago for a friend... $3500 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 09:01 AM~6950600
> *wouldnt be the first one..  thought of it myself,but was thinking 14" spokes this time around..
> 
> by the way.. if you want a wagon with a moonroof over back seat (doesnt open, more like skylight)..  get olds custom cruiser wagon, or buick roadmaster wagon..
> ...



don't like em.......i'd rather get the caprice...look for a parted out fleetwood....jack the panels ....buy the front clip....and make it a fleetwagon... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda hollywood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

QUESTION: I'm planning on landing a casa with a 1/2 acre, how much do paisas charge to mow that shit? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 10:02 AM~6950607
> *don't like em.......i'd rather get the caprice...look for a parted out fleetwood....jack the panels ....buy the front clip....and make it a fleetwagon... :biggrin:
> *


Its been done too. Ive been told the clip doesnt just bold right on. Its not an easy job....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 07:59 AM~6950584
> *i might just have to get that wagon....throw some SS emblems on it...an impala grill and impala tailights.....have me a CAPALA SS WAGON..... :biggrin:
> *


gerardo from gerardo tattoo over here in hiram clarke had one it was tight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 10 2007, 10:01 AM~6950602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, custom cruiser is exactly the same, except has the skylight.. but still thats been done b4 too.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:02 AM~6950608
> *que onda hollywood.
> *


aqui no mas waking up ... how's la vida


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 10:04 AM~6950619
> *QUESTION:  I'm planning on landing a casa with a 1/2 acre, how much do paisas charge to mow that shit?  :dunno:
> *


Ill do it :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 10:05 AM~6950629
> *groupie ******
> well, custom cruiser is exactly the same, except has the skylight..  but still thats been done b4 too.
> *


That skylight is pretty cool too..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 10:05 AM~6950629
> *groupie ******
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 10 2007, 10:05 AM~6950630
> *aqui no mas waking up ... how's la vida
> *


going good.  ring me up sometime on the weekend.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:07 AM~6950643
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



forgot some of this...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

just need some suuurrrup and it's texas made flapjacks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 10:07 AM~6950643
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


where da syrup??

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:09 AM~6950656
> *just need some suuurrrup and it's texas made flapjacks
> *


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:08 AM~6950647
> *going good.    ring me up sometime on the weekend.
> *


Orale, why what's the plan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2007, 01:15 PM~6942489
> *I'LL SMACK THAT STACK OF PANCAKES YOU CALL A NECK, AND THEN RUN.
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA CATCH ME?
> *


classic, if i had more room in my sig, i'd quote it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 10 2007, 10:12 AM~6950678
> *Orale, why what's the plan
> *


fajitas at my dads canton in deer park saturday for my b'day. family thing, bring your kid & wifey.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 9 2007, 08:48 PM~6947259
> *Awww did you miss me cabrona :biggrin:
> *


of course!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:07 AM~6950643
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 10:13 AM~6950683
> *mest up.
> *


mest up '07


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 10:16 AM~6950703
> *mest up '07
> *


AGREE '07


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star, pm sent


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

GOOD MORNIN H-TOWN PEEPS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HAPPY B'DAY LOCA

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310706


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:18 AM~6950721
> *HAPPY B'DAY LOCA
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310706
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:07 AM~6950643
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



HIJOSUPINCHEMADRE!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:18 AM~6950721
> *HAPPY B'DAY LOCA
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310706
> *



SI. wheres the party at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

isnt it someones bday today


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Members: mac2lac, HAPPY B-DAY!!!! :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 10:21 AM~6950749
> *SI. wheres the party at?
> *


LOL, damn i want to reply malo, but i'll keep it to myself


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt read. oh well i dont need layitlow to remind its your bday monica


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:07 AM~6950643
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dayum now im hungry.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:18 AM~6950721
> *HAPPY B'DAY LOCA
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310706
> *


thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 10:23 AM~6950765
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dayum now im hungry.
> *


there you go, you get barbacoa y pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

stupid. hrny aint even at work today.. 


edit-nevermind


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:23 AM~6950760
> *LOL, damn i want to reply malo, but i'll keep it to myself
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 09:21 AM~6950749
> *SI. wheres the party at?
> *


good question!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:22 AM~6950754
> *isnt it someones bday today
> *


 :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 10:25 AM~6950780
> *:roflmao:
> *


FOKIT!

:cheesy: 
/\
8==========D *********** : 
/\ 

IN HER MOUTH AND WE'RE ALL COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:23 AM~6950759
> *Members: mac2lac, HAPPY B-DAY!!!! :wave:
> *


aw thanks!





i feel soo loved.... :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday HrNy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

happy birthday monica.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:23 AM~6950763
> *didnt read. oh well i dont need layitlow to remind its your bday monica
> *


is that right.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

27, few years ago you told me your were 19? wtf


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:24 AM~6950769
> *there you go, you get barbacoa y pancakes for breakfast.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:26 AM~6950788
> *FOKIT!
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: You know I'm in line :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 10:27 AM~6950802
> *27, few years ago you told me your were 19? wtf
> *


You were chester'd


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 08:27 AM~6950800
> *is that right.... :biggrin:
> *


you know u share the same bday as a couple of my old school potnas dont flatter yourself :biggrin: jk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 09:24 AM~6950770
> *stupid. hrny aint even at work today..
> edit-nevermind
> *


im here today but im off tomorrow.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:27 AM~6950802
> *27, few years ago you told me your were 19? wtf
> *



mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:26 AM~6950788
> *FOKIT!
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


you fker!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 10:28 AM~6950807
> *You were chester'd
> *


aint we all been? knew bish was lying to me, saying she 20.. fact that she waking in front of the high skoo should have clued in me.. 

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 10:28 AM~6950812
> *im here today but im off tomorrow.
> *


damn we ought to check into palace in and celebrate both b'days. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 10:28 AM~6950807
> *You were chester'd
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 10 2007, 09:26 AM~6950794
> *Happy Birthday HrNy
> *


thanks magic! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 10:29 AM~6950824
> *damn we ought to check into palace in and celebrate both b'days.  lol
> *


one on s.wayside just had all rooms redone.. aint cheezy no more.. real classy now..still got blk lights,mirrors and stars on ceiling though


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 09:27 AM~6950799
> *happy birthday monica.
> *


thanks danny. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 10:31 AM~6950836
> *thanks danny. :cheesy:
> *


welcome


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:27 AM~6950802
> *27, few years ago you told me your were 19? wtf
> *


 :roflmao: you freakin liar!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 10:30 AM~6950834
> *one on s.wayside just had all rooms redone.. aint cheezy no more.. real classy now..still got blk lights,mirrors and stars on ceiling though
> *


wayside got too many hookaz.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jan 10 2007, 09:28 AM~6950805
> *:0  :biggrin: You know I'm in line  :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 10:31 AM~6950841
> *wayside got too many hookaz.
> *


i wish, i aint see any..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:28 AM~6950808
> *you know u share the same bday as a couple of my old school potnas dont flatter yourself  :biggrin:  jk
> *


you ass. :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:29 AM~6950824
> *damn we ought to check into palace in and celebrate both b'days.  lol
> *


no youre mexican ass didnt.... :ugh:

:roflmao: 

btw...whats the palace inn??? 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 09:34 AM~6950854
> *no youre mexican ass didnt.... :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...




:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 10:34 AM~6950854
> *no youre mexican ass didnt.... :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


mirrors on the wall, blacklights, stars and planets on the ceiling, pr0n on tv.. man hold up...FTW!

FORGOT: pr0n on two channels and all for $20.00. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

monica.. here you go cup cake..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 08:33 AM~6950847
> *you ass. :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


remember the casino


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 10:35 AM~6950860
> *mirrors on the wall, blacklights, starts and planets on the ceiling, pr0n on tv.. man hold up...FTW!
> 
> FORGOT:  pr0n on two channels and all for $20.00.  :cheesy:
> *


wayside one, dont have murals on wall no more.. just plain color, and nice light fixtures too.. room actually real nice now..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:35 AM~6950860
> *mirrors on the wall, blacklights, starts and planets on the ceiling, pr0n on tv.. man hold up...FTW!
> 
> FORGOT:  pr0n on two channels and all for $20.00.  :cheesy:
> *


sounds like a great place... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 09:35 AM~6950861
> *monica.. here you go cup cake..
> 
> 
> ...


aw! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck taking to hotel just bring them home to the house namean.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 10:42 AM~6950915
> *sounds like a great place...  :roflmao:
> *


i'll go show you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 10:43 AM~6950921
> *fuck taking to hotel just bring them home to the house namean.
> *


:nono: not if your ruca lives with you  :biggrin: 


:angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:44 AM~6950925
> *:nono:  not if your ruca lives with you    :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 10:43 AM~6950921
> *fuck taking to hotel just bring them home to the house namean.
> *


naw, aint living solo like you.. walk in with female and grandma be like "which one this?" 

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 10:44 AM~6950930
> *:0  :0
> *


you know i'm just joking fool. i don't play around and am faithful like a father to his nuns :uh: 


:angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 08:44 AM~6950925
> *:nono:  not if your ruca lives with you    :biggrin:
> :angel:
> *


nah i dont want those problems


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:35 AM~6950863
> *remember the casino
> *


yea that was fun.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 08:46 AM~6950945
> *yea that was fun.
> *


didnt u hit on blazing 777 that nite kingpin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:45 AM~6950939
> *you know i'm just joking fool.  i don't play around and am faithful like a father to his nuns  :uh:
> :angel:
> *



:biggrin: 

:angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2007, 10:50 AM~6950972
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 09:43 AM~6950923
> *i'll go show you.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 09:45 AM~6950932
> *naw, aint living solo like you..    walk in with female and grandma be like "which one this?"
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

you should be gettin that email right about now...




> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:50 AM~6950974
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Aye Latin, they have a Palace Inn on Beltway and I-10 now. For those lunch break screw fests :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 09:46 AM~6950946
> *didnt u hit on blazing 777 that nite kingpin
> *


yup. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2007, 10:52 AM~6950985
> *you should be gettin that email right about now...
> *


got it, thanks  

liv4lacs i don't work off i-10 & beltway anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 10:55 AM~6951009
> *got it, thanks
> 
> liv4lacs i don't work off i-10 & beltway anymore.  :biggrin:
> *


529 and Beltway? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 09:59 AM~6951026
> *529 and Beltway? :dunno:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 10:59 AM~6951026
> *529 and Beltway? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

i have to be an :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 11:02 AM~6951050
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> i have to be an :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:07 AM~6950643
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 09:13 AM~6950680
> *classic, if i had more room in my sig, i'd quote it
> *


DAMMIT. SO CLOSE. :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper+Jan 10 2007, 09:01 AM~6950314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: you crack me up B :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 10 2007, 12:39 PM~6951610
> *
> 
> wut up primo!
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Oh and happy B-Day Hny!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 10:42 AM~6951629
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Oh and happy B-Day Hny!
> *


"Go shawty.........it's ya birthday"



also airing tonight...."WATCH THE PREMIERE OF THE LIL FLIPS 'GHETTO MINDSTATE" VIDEO 
ON BET'S ACCESS GRANTED "........Topless Betty is the picture car!   
JAN. 10th


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 10 2007, 12:55 PM~6951716
> *"Go shawty.........it's ya birthday"
> also airing tonight...."WATCH THE PREMIERE OF THE LIL FLIPS 'GHETTO MINDSTATE" VIDEO
> ON BET'S ACCESS GRANTED "........Topless  Betty is the picture car!
> ...


for those that don't know "topless betty" is his '64 convertible impala :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 10 2007, 12:55 PM~6951716
> *"Go shawty.........it's ya birthday"
> also airing tonight...."WATCH THE PREMIERE OF THE LIL FLIPS 'GHETTO MINDSTATE" VIDEO
> ON BET'S ACCESS GRANTED "........Topless  Betty is the picture car!
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 10 2007, 12:55 PM~6951716
> *"Go shawty.........it's ya birthday"
> also airing tonight...."WATCH THE PREMIERE OF THE LIL FLIPS 'GHETTO MINDSTATE" VIDEO
> ON BET'S ACCESS GRANTED "........Topless  Betty is the picture car!
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 10 2007, 12:55 PM~6951716
> *"Go shawty.........it's ya birthday"
> also airing tonight...."WATCH THE PREMIERE OF THE LIL FLIPS 'GHETTO MINDSTATE" VIDEO
> ON BET'S ACCESS GRANTED "........Topless  Betty is the picture car!
> ...


saw it last nite..

 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 12:56 PM~6951722
> *for those that don't know "topless betty" is his '64 convertible impala  :cheesy:
> *


too bad your bed dancer wasn't ready yet.. maybe next time..

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

happy birthday hrny..
how old are u now.. 30?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Damit this week is draggin!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 12:37 PM~6952084
> *Damit this week is draggin!!
> *



agreed


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 10 2007, 11:39 AM~6951610
> *
> 
> wut up primo!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THANKS GIRLIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

This cant be real.....?








MudMaster :uh: 








If Houston Lowriding comes to this Im moving!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 11:42 AM~6951629
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Oh and happy B-Day Hny!
> *


thank you! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 10 2007, 11:55 AM~6951716
> *"Go shawty.........it's ya birthday"
> also airing tonight...."WATCH THE PREMIERE OF THE LIL FLIPS 'GHETTO MINDSTATE" VIDEO
> ON BET'S ACCESS GRANTED "........Topless  Betty is the picture car!
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it's already getting there liv4lacs


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 12:29 PM~6952039
> *happy birthday hrny..
> how old are u now.. 30?
> *


 :0 you aint right. im 27.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 01:54 PM~6952242
> *it's already getting there liv4lacs
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 01:51 PM~6952206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CIVIC IS PHOTOSHOP.. I HOPE.. 

it wont come to that though.. djlatin is single handedly gonna bring back the mini-truck craze.. with his aztec themed mazda bed dancer!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 01:59 PM~6952280
> *CIVIC IS PHOTOSHOP..  I HOPE..
> 
> it wont come to that though..  djlatin is single handedly gonna bring back the mini-truck craze..  with his aztec themed mazda bed dancer!!
> ...


you are the 1st wave of the flood control vehicles with that capala :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 01:59 PM~6952280
> *CIVIC IS PHOTOSHOP..  I HOPE..
> 
> it wont come to that though..  djlatin is single handedly gonna bring back the mini-truck craze..  with his aztec themed mazda bed dancer!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 02:07 PM~6952361
> *you are the 1st wave of the flood control vehicles with that capala  :uh:
> *


lol!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HA... remember i asked someone why latin was making a mini-truck.. his reply "i dont know.. maybe mid-life crisis" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:10 PM~6952387
> *HA... remember i asked someone why latin was making a mini-truck.. his reply "i dont know..  maybe mid-life crisis"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no, probably since i got the funds to do it and still roll a home instead of living on a set of mattresses on the floor without a frame :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 02:11 PM~6952400
> *no, probably since i got the funds to do it and still roll a home instead of living on a set of mattresses on the floor without a frame  :twak:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

they said u miss the 80's.. :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 01:10 PM~6952387
> *HA... remember i asked someone why latin was making a mini-truck.. his reply "i dont know..  maybe mid-life crisis"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i remember that.......i know who said it to................lets just say it was a country boy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:13 PM~6952423
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> they said u miss the 80's..    :roflmao:
> *


i say someone stole your bed frame. LOL

well the crew you were hanging with in that pic, practically still lives at home so they can't really say much


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 10 2007, 02:14 PM~6952432
> *i remember that.......i know who said it to................lets just say it was a country boy
> *


damn hard to believe when him and his wife had an 80's party. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 10 2007, 02:14 PM~6952438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he aint say the 80's part.. someone else thru that in.. 


shyt, im waiting for next 80's party..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:17 PM~6952456
> *
> he aint say the 80's part..    someone else thru that in..
> shyt, im waiting for next 80's party..
> *


i was talmbout the mid life crisis.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey sixty8 Is this how you getem to the Palace Inn?? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:17 PM~6952456
> *
> he aint say the 80's part..    someone else thru that in..
> shyt, im waiting for next 80's party..
> *


i was talmbout the mid life crisis. you talmbout that kneegrowski you tried to courtship via pm's?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 02:14 PM~6952438
> *i say someone stole your bed frame.  LOL
> 
> well the crew you were hanging with in that pic, practically still lives at home so they can't really say much
> *


next time go yourself, so you dont have to ask 9172394871293471923478 questions puto!! ©


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:18 PM~6952465
> *Hey sixty8 Is this how you getem to the Palace Inn?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nah he gets them SPM age chicks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:18 PM~6952465
> *Hey sixty8 Is this how you getem to the Palace Inn?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. i just duct tape em down and say "who gonna fk'n believe you? you just a drunk hood rat.. now stop fighting it, and enjoy"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 02:19 PM~6952479
> *nah he gets them SPM age chicks.
> *


i wish.. mostly been 35-40 now adays.. aint know brawds that old be freaky.. but sure enough..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 11:51 AM~6952206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naw never..
doesnt even have to deal with houston lowriding...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 02:18 PM~6952467
> *i was talmbout the mid life crisis.  you talmbout that kneegrowski you tried to courtship via pm's?
> *


Hes black and polish?????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:23 PM~6952519
> *Hes black and polish?????
> *


probably, looked like a token. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 02:25 PM~6952538
> *probably, looked like a token.  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:27 PM~6952563
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i'm just waiting for the fool to show up to spruce up the topic.  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard someone bustin out with a bumpa check'n linc, that gonna show liv4lacs how you suppose to do luxury cars.. 

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:29 PM~6952580
> *heard someone bustin out with a bumpa check'n linc, that gonna show liv4lacs how you suppose to do luxury cars..
> 
> :dunno:
> *


anymore chisme we need to know?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 02:33 PM~6952612
> *anymore chisme we need to know?
> *


not at the moment..but i'll keep u updated.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:29 PM~6952580
> *heard someone bustin out with a bumpa check'n linc, that gonna show liv4lacs how you suppose to do luxury cars..
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Ford sux!! Especially dime a dozen Lincolns! The only for I’d ever buy would be a F250 diesel !


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 01:38 PM~6952652
> *Ford sux!! Especially dime a dozen Lincolns! The only for I’d ever buy would be a F250 diesel !
> *



hold up son.. I own a lincoln.. 89


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 10 2007, 02:39 PM~6952664
> *hold up son..  I own a lincoln..  89
> *


Sorry homie Im not a ford fan..... Power steering pumps wine and ac always goes out! I worked for BayWay Lincoln for awhile and everbody that worked there drove chevys.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CORRECTION!!!!

cathy had an 80's party....i just got drunk there and passed out on the stage....and grubbed some damn good menudo.......mmmmmmmmmmm ama hooked it up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:43 PM~6952695
> *Sorry homie Im not a ford fan..... Power steering pumps wine and ac always goes out! I worked for BayWay Lincoln  for awhile and everbody that worked there drove chevys.
> *


same here. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 01:38 PM~6952652
> *Ford sux!! Especially dime a dozen Lincolns! The only for I’d ever buy would be a F250 diesel !
> *


i just got a 97 lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

and danny....why you bringin up old shit??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i just need sum rims


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 01:49 PM~6952756
> *i just got a 97 lincoln :biggrin:
> *



lincolns gonna get played out real quick like the fleetwoods did......i'm thinkin bout puttin mine back stock




















and buyin an 02 lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 01:50 PM~6952764
> *i just need sum rims
> *



juan from krazy toyz is sellin some...pm him....14's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:50 PM~6952766
> *lincolns gonna get played out real quick like the fleetwoods did......i'm thinkin bout puttin mine back stock
> and buyin an 02 lincoln  :biggrin:
> *


thought you already have a navi?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 01:51 PM~6952775
> *thought you already have a navi?
> *



that's cathy's......i drive a 92 lincoln as my daily....fleetwood and my 82 coupe chill at home now.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:47 PM~6952733
> *<span style='color:red'>i just got drunk there and passed out on the stage....and grubbed some damn good menudo.......mmmmmmmmmmm ama hooked it up!!! :biggrin:
> *


your ruca was running around like a chicken w/o her head that night looking for you.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 02:50 PM~6952764
> *i just need sum rims
> *


Should buy my 95 BigBody bumperkit roof and grille


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:52 PM~6952778
> *that's cathy's......i drive a 92 lincoln as my daily....fleetwood and my 82 coupe chill at home now.... :biggrin:
> *


/\/\
ballers


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 01:52 PM~6952781
> *your ruca was running around like a chicken w/o her head that night looking for you.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i know.....she said....i was looking everywhere for you...i said...i've been right here....chillin... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 01:53 PM~6952785
> *Should buy my 95 BigBody bumperkit roof and grille
> *



price


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:53 PM~6952788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i know.....she said....i was looking everywhere for you...i said...i've been right here....chillin... :biggrin:
> *


i think i laughed the whole way to the hotel. LOL

You brought me some menudo while i was packing up the records, i said chingado, thanks for spilling 3/4 of it homie.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 01:53 PM~6952786
> */\/\
> ballers
> *



faaaarrr from it....bank owns it...we just pay for it....if we don't pay...they D-BO us...... :biggrin: 


my daily is paid for.....traded my blue 22's for it...may sell it though....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 01:54 PM~6952798
> *i think i laughed the whole way to the hotel.  LOL
> 
> You brought me some menudo while i was packing up the records, i said chingado, thanks for spilling 3/4 of it homie.
> *



man i was throwed...i think i gave you my bowl...thumb all in it...hahaha..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:56 PM~6952808
> *man i was throwed...i think i gave you my bowl...thumb all in it...hahaha..... :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:52 PM~6952778
> *that's cathy's......i drive a 92 lincoln as my daily....fleetwood and my 82 coupe chill at home now.... :biggrin:
> *


Preserve the cars with the better resale  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 01:57 PM~6952817
> *:burn:
> *


good company, good music, good drinks = passed out on stage and sleep all the way home in the back of the navi and not helping the dj with his equipment :biggrin: 


sorry homie.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 01:57 PM~6952821
> *Preserve the cars with the better resale   :biggrin:
> *



hopin to do a rebuild on my coupe soon homie....i just may need your skills on the facelift and full 90's conversion...dash, panels, trim.....everything.....

i'll get at you when the time comes..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:58 PM~6952830
> *good company, good music, good drinks = passed out on stage and sleep all the way home in the back of the navi and not helping the dj with his equipment  :biggrin:
> sorry homie.....
> *


it's alright your wife carried it. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:54 PM~6952793
> *price
> *


May already be sold if it falls through you want me to shoot you a price?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 02:00 PM~6952838
> *it's alright your wife carried it.  :biggrin:
> *



better be talkin bout your dj shit fker......hahaha...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:01 PM~6952842
> *May already be sold if it falls through you want me to shoot you a price?
> *



yes sir....would it make a good daily?? pm me details please......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 03:00 PM~6952837
> *hopin to do a rebuild on my coupe soon homie....i just may need your skills on the facelift and full 90's conversion...dash, panels, trim.....everything.....
> 
> i'll get at you when the time comes..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 01:53 PM~6952785
> *Should buy my 95 BigBody bumperkit roof and grille
> *


u should buy my fleetwood.dont want it.i got the lincoln now


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 03:01 PM~6952842
> *May already be sold if it falls through you want me to shoot you a price?
> *


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! call me please .... on my cell in about 15 minutes if you can!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 03:03 PM~6952867
> *u should buy my fleetwood.dont want it.i got the lincoln now
> *


you need to sell me the coupe :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 03:01 PM~6952846
> *better be talkin bout your dj shit fker......hahaha...
> *


that too. lmfao!











nga i respect the both of you.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:04 PM~6952872
> *you need to sell me the coupe :cheesy:
> *


thats what i was talkin about.but i was bullshiting.i aint sellin it. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 10 2007, 03:04 PM~6952871
> *noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! call me please .... on my cell in about 15 minutes if you can!!!
> *


Tell Luis its way to nice to make it into a 2door :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 03:05 PM~6952885
> *thats what i was talkin about.but i was bullshiting.i aint sellin it. :biggrin:
> *


 Its okay I have other things to put together


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:08 PM~6952908
> *Its okay I have other things to put together
> *


i know u do


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jan 10 2007, 02:04 PM~6952871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ....puto..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 03:10 PM~6952916
> *:angry: ....damn blocker.... :angry:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 10 2007, 02:04 PM~6952871
> *noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! call me please .... on my cell in about 15 minutes if you can!!!
> *


 :angry: :nono: :nono: ...you already got one.....he asked me first.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*NOTE TO ANYONE SELLING ME ANYTHING:

PM me 1st porque la raza de Houston es bien ruthless. LOL*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 03:09 PM~6952914
> *i know u do
> *


 :scrutinize: What have you heard I havent told anybody!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 02:15 PM~6952953
> *NOTE TO ANYONE SELLING ME ANYTHING:
> 
> PM me 1st porque la raza de Houston es bien ruthless.  LOL
> *



Noted and archived.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine<----famous words :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller+Jan 10 2007, 02:39 PM~6952664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET SOME 24'S.. thats latest thing on da streets.. fk small spokes..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:16 PM~6952958
> *:scrutinize: What have you heard I havent told anybody!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:19 PM~6952978
> *getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine<----famous words :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:20 PM~6952989
> *
> :uh:
> 
> ...


 :angry: 
fk 24's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 02:27 PM~6953042
> *:angry:
> fk 24's
> *



real talk 07


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 02:27 PM~6953042
> *:angry:
> fk 24's
> *



real talk 07


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:28 PM~6953053
> *real talk 07
> *


AGREE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

AGREED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 10 2007, 03:19 PM~6952978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:30 PM~6953071
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hny, youre ruthless!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:31 PM~6953078
> *Hny, youre ruthless!
> *


IMAGINE IF I HAD USED HER CHOLA PICTURE.. MANNNN..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im gangsta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 03:34 PM~6953106
> *im gangsta
> *


we know..we know.. we skurred.. hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Jan 10 2007, 03:27 PM~6953042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

i should put 24's on da 68.. just to piss ya'll off..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:36 PM~6953123
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> i should put 24's on da 68.. just to piss ya'll off..
> ...



do it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:36 PM~6953123
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> i should put 24's on da 68.. just to piss ya'll off..
> ...



you'd be better off buying a trailer house and pullin it around with the capala....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 02:35 PM~6953117
> *we know..we know..    we skurred..    hno:
> *


just makin sure


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:37 PM~6953129
> *do it
> *


was j/k dang..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 03:39 PM~6953139
> *you'd be better off buying a trailer house and pullin it around with the capala....
> *


that what ya'll do in da country?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 03:36 PM~6953123
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> i should put 24's on da 68.. just to piss ya'll off..
> ...


Ima put swangas on da drop!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 03:55 PM~6953243
> *Ima put swangas on da drop!!
> *


SWEET..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 02:55 PM~6953243
> *Ima put swangas on da drop!!
> *


i thought i saw it once with swangas


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 10 2007, 02:46 PM~6953191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you'll be blastin at tow truck drivers too by the time you know it....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 03:06 PM~6953301
> *i thought i saw it once with swangas
> *


trade you some daytons for your lac....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 03:08 PM~6953318
> *trade you some daytons for your lac....
> *


trade you sum money for sum daytons :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 03:09 PM~6953330
> *trade you sum money for sum daytons :biggrin:
> *



trade you some money and daytons for the lac....and i'll tell danny to hook you up with pancakes for breakfast... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 03:11 PM~6953344
> *trade you some money and daytons for the lac....and i'll tell danny to hook you up with pancakes for breakfast... :biggrin:
> *


naw im on a diet.dont need no pancakes. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2007, 02:31 PM~6953078
> *Hny, youre ruthless!
> *


:angel:

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

but i do need rims


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i still have those lrm anniversay d's for sale. 3 g's.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 03:31 PM~6953483
> *i still have those lrm anniversay d's for sale.  3 g's.
> *


let me borrow them for a while just to see if i like them :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 03:14 PM~6953383
> *but i do need rims
> *



you can borrow d's

























nutzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 03:55 PM~6953629
> *you can borrow d's
> nutzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 02:55 PM~6953629
> *you can borrow d's
> nutzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:
> *


u need to since u dont have any of your own


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 03:06 PM~6952892
> *Tell Luis its way to nice to make it into a 2door :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: he's not touching it ... lol ... I want it for a daily :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 04:49 PM~6953582
> *let me borrow them for a while just to see if i like them :biggrin:
> *


ha.. wouldnt let u borrow a rusty china..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 10 2007, 04:07 PM~6953721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so he can't borrow your blue ones? :biggrin:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

anybody know Ernesto the tint man?

can't remember where that fool's shop is at, i know it's off of tidwell


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 10 2007, 05:16 PM~6953798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STUBNER-AIRLINE


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 05:20 PM~6953829
> *
> STUBNER-AIRLINE
> *


stubner-airline and tidwell?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 04:08 PM~6953731
> *ha..    wouldnt let u borrow a rusty china..
> *


damn thats mest up mannnn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Jan 10 2007, 05:23 PM~6953856
> *stubner-airline and tidwell?
> *


THINK SO.. WHEN I WENT, i was headed north..then exited what i think was tidwell.. made left .. down to stubner/airline then left and think its down a block or two.. could be wrong,but way i remember it


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 05:38 PM~6953964
> *THINK SO..  WHEN I WENT, i was headed north..then exited what i think was tidwell.. made left ..  down to stubner/airline then left  and think its down a block or two..    could be wrong,but way i remember it
> *


that sounds about right, ernesto's a cool muthafucker bro, i appreciate it uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Jan 10 2007, 05:40 PM~6953977
> *that sounds about right, ernesto's a cool muthafucker bro, i appreciate it uffin:
> *


yeah..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 04:11 PM~6953344
> *trade you some money and daytons for the lac....and i'll tell danny to hook you up with pancakes for breakfast... :biggrin:
> *


sumbody gonna be missin a neck :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 05:35 PM~6953940
> *damn thats mest up mannnn
> *


*mest up '07 ©*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2007, 05:46 PM~6954021
> *sumbody gonna be missin a neck      :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hardy har har


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 05:47 PM~6954029
> *hardy har har
> *


sorry dog but when hommie said that i couldnt stop rollin


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2007, 04:49 PM~6954042
> *sorry dog but when hommie said that i couldnt stop rollin
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk boff ya'll then.. 

:guns:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 04:52 PM~6954067
> *fk boff ya'll then..
> 
> :guns:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 05:50 PM~6954050
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2007, 11:56 AM~6952250
> *:0 you aint right. im 27.
> *


HAPPY B-DAY CHONIES!!!!!!!!

what u trying to say i'll be 30 this year :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2007, 06:05 PM~6954165
> *HAPPY B-DAY  CHONIES!!!!!!!!
> 
> what u trying to say i'll be 30 this year :tears:  :tears:
> *


dang, everyone hitting their 30's already, i'm 4 short of 40 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 05:52 PM~6954067
> *fk boff ya'll then..
> 
> :guns:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2007, 06:07 PM~6954185
> *:nono:
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 05:06 PM~6954182
> *dang, everyone hitting their 30's already, i'm 4 short of 40  :biggrin:
> *


<<<<<<<34 on the 20th


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2007, 04:49 PM~6954042
> *sorry dog but when hommie said that i couldnt stop rollin
> *




i'll never look at pancakes the same way again.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 06:16 PM~6954254
> *<<<<<<<34 on the 20th
> *


ay buey. we rocked the b-boy stance around the same time :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 04:06 PM~6954182
> *dang, everyone hitting their 30's already, i'm 4 short from collecting
> SSI   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 12:50 PM~6952764
> *i just need sum rims
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2007, 06:22 PM~6954318
> *
> *


ay buey! nah, more like 30 years. lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 04:17 PM~6954260
> *i'll never look at pancakes the same way again.... :biggrin:
> *


tell ur wife i put them tickets on order 2day


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

March 11: Go Tejano Day with Pesado :thumbsdown: and Emilio :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 03:06 PM~6953301
> *i thought i saw it once with swangas
> *


There is a light blue cadillac converatble ( not a lecab) on swangas that stays some where near cullen and 610. I saw it a couple days ago.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2007, 04:26 PM~6954343
> *March 11: Go Tejano Day with Pesado :thumbsdown:  and Emilio  :thumbsup:
> *


i'm gonna walk out after Emilio finishs his set


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2007, 05:37 PM~6954428
> *i'm gonna walk out after Emilio finishs his set
> *


i like pesado


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2007, 06:37 PM~6954428
> *i'm gonna walk out after Emilio finishs his set
> *


same here, don't care for paisa stuff.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 04:40 PM~6954442
> *i like pesado
> *


chuntaro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2007, 06:43 PM~6954464
> *chuntaro
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

WHATS UP FOR SUNDAY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 10 2007, 06:28 PM~6954361
> *There is a light blue cadillac converatble ( not a lecab) on swangas that stays some where near cullen and 610. I saw it a couple days ago.
> *


I'm not even gonna ask difference between lecab and convertible.. cause then brian gonna write a whole book about it.. and expect use to read.. and maybe even have pop quiz tomorrow...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 10 2007, 06:50 PM~6954518
> *WHATS UP FOR SUNDAY
> *


deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 10 2007, 05:43 PM~6954464
> *chuntaro
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 05:52 PM~6954536
> *I'm not even gonna ask difference between lecab and convertible.. cause then brian gonna write a whole book about it.. and expect use to read.. and maybe even have pop quiz tomorrow...
> 
> *


you should ask anyway.piss him off a lil


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 06:55 PM~6954564
> *you should ask anyway.piss him off a lil
> *


naw..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 05:56 PM~6954572
> *naw..
> *


u scared


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 05:54 PM~6954546
> *deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME U SEE THEM NUTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 10 2007, 05:50 PM~6954518
> *WHATS UP FOR SUNDAY
> *


IRVINGTON :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 10 2007, 06:24 PM~6954844
> *WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME U SEE THEM NUTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fkn mest up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 06:29 PM~6954887
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fkn mest up
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2007, 06:26 PM~6954861
> *IRVINGTON :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 10 2007, 05:53 PM~6955088
> *FOR SURE
> *


SUP PRINCESS


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 10 2007, 06:53 PM~6955088
> *FOR SURE
> *


I'LL TAKE THE CAPRICE THIS TIME! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 05:54 PM~6955099
> *SUP PRINCESS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Jan 10 2007, 06:59 PM~6954605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 06:09 PM~6955223
> *:uh:
> *


SUP HOHO


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

hey lone star, i am diggin your car on the avator...is it fully restored?




> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 07:35 PM~6955434
> *SUP HOHO
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2007, 08:44 PM~6955505
> *hey lone star, i am diggin your car on the avator...is it fully restored?
> *


call jesse jackson that boys drangin the bumperrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 06:17 PM~6954260
> *i'll never look at pancakes the same way again.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

plus the door to quarter gap does not match...




> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2007, 08:27 PM~6955810
> *call jesse jackson that boys drangin the bumperrrrrrrrrr
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

what is up los





> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 10 2007, 09:11 PM~6956170
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2007, 09:20 PM~6956234
> *what is up los
> *


wut it do.just chillin


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 06:35 PM~6955434
> *SUP HOHO
> *


sup babycakes


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 09:36 PM~6956353
> *sup babycakes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 10 2007, 09:44 PM~6956419
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

I THINK I'LL TAKE MY CHEVY OUT FOR A CRUSE SUNDAY DOWN IRVINTON BLV.


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jan 10 2007, 09:39 PM~6956376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I FUK UP ON THIS POST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jan 10 2007, 10:03 PM~6956591
> *I FUK UP ON THIS POST :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

shouldn't you fkers be asleep


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:10 PM~6956671
> *shouldn't you fkers be asleep
> *


SHOULD U BE MAKIN ME SOME TAMALES


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 10:11 PM~6956680
> *SHOULD U BE MAKIN ME SOME TAMALES
> *


shouldn't you be slavin on someone's car :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

weather for irvington, aint looking good.. 80% chance of rain..so count me out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 11:12 PM~6956695
> *shouldn't you be slavin on someone's car :biggrin:
> *


friday..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 10 2007, 09:12 PM~6956695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUMMM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 11:17 PM~6956756
> *NOT YOURS I KNOW
> 
> HUMMM
> *


gonna be raining all weekend.. perfect weather for wet sanding!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 10:17 PM~6956756
> *NOT YOURS I KNOW
> 
> HUMMM
> *


you should be cleaning your sweaty ass prints off this one fker... :biggrin: ...shouldn't models be getting their beauty sleep??....cause you need it RUPAUL.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mest up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 10:23 PM~6956833
> *you should be cleaning your sweaty ass prints off this one fker... :biggrin: ...shouldn't models be getting their beauty sleep??....cause you need it RUPAUL.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 10 2007, 09:18 PM~6956767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. so original.. ok michelle.. u must like that pic.. u always posting it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 10:27 PM~6956882
> *ha.. i need  rain coat..
> 
> wow.. so original.. ok michelle.. u must like that pic.. u always posting it
> *


oh yes...i love it...i've always dreamed of having a black dude posing like a girl on my car.....especially with wrinkled pants and a **** shirt.....the blow pop in your mouth just sets it off......ay negrito tan chulo.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

go make my cash
or no paint job for you..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 09:33 PM~6956932
> *oh yes...i love it...i've always dreamed of having a black dude posing like a girl on my car.....especially with wrinkled pants and a **** shirt.....the blow pop in your mouth just sets it off......ay negrito tan chulo.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea.. but its not your car.. i think yours had a lil leaking problem.. need to rely on some better diapers..
dont wanna see u stuck on the side of country rd 187..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

what up sic...i seen some of your work on other forum and you have skills...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2007, 09:34 PM~6956943
> *what up sic...i seen some of your work on other forum and you have skills...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 11:33 PM~6956932
> *oh yes...i love it...i've always dreamed of having a black dude posing like a girl on my car.....especially with wrinkled pants and a **** shirt.....the blow pop in your mouth just sets it off......ay negrito tan chulo.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ha..u shoulda seen em at the orange show, man came back from ice cream truck..sucking on a rainbow colored popsicle. 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 09:37 PM~6956974
> *ha..u shoulda seen em at the orange show, man came back from ice cream truck..sucking on a rainbow colored popsicle.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


damn.. u sure pay alot of attention to me..
u hangin off my nutts like my pebs..

let me get my gilette mack4 and shave u off


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 11:40 PM~6956996
> *damn.. u sure pay alot of attention to me..
> u hangin off my nutts like my pebs..
> 
> ...


thats best comeback you could think of? go to bed, get some rest.. try again tomorrow..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 09:41 PM~6957004
> *thats best comeback you could think of?  go to bed, get some rest..  try again tomorrow..
> 
> 
> *


i dont sit at the computer all day like you thinking of come backs..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

yo sic, i might have to hit you up soon so you can do some patterns on my top...how is the pin striping comming along?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2007, 09:47 PM~6957070
> *yo sic, i might have to hit you up soon so you can do some patterns on my top...how is the pin striping comming along?
> *


how u gona jack my signatre :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 10 2007, 09:47 PM~6957070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 10:14 PM~6957391
> *its gettin better.. been practiceing some long lines on  project car.. i see a big improvment..
> 
> but im down for some patterns.. let me know..
> ...


u coming thru saturday with your crew??


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

yo homie, i didnt jack your signature...i jacked jeezys phrase :biggrin: naw sic im jus a new memeber on here but seen your work...




> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 11:18 PM~6957429
> *u coming thru saturday with your crew??
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 10 2007, 10:34 PM~6956942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta give it to him.....homie has skills.....you know you comin up when someone points to a car and says....now that's sic's paint style.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 10 2007, 10:18 PM~6957429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. 68limp says all my shit looks the same.. he thinks its a bad thing.. 

i think its good.. but there isnt anything out there the same.. i think he need his meds


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

i have a 64 i am doin the bodywork to and i wanted go old school and flake and patter the top, like that screne from blvd. nights...i was checkin out sics forum and he is raw with the patters, he has a good style 





> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 11:28 PM~6957524
> *water pump....yeah...had a lil set back, but it's all good...took the navi to the picnic :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

i used to stay on greenspoint but moved south of houston down 288





> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 11:31 PM~6957543
> *this st. right??
> pm me the address
> thats cool.. you live in houston
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 10 2007, 10:34 PM~6957569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.. not far from me.. im by the beltway.. close to 288


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

i want have it done before july...but yea ill holla at you...




> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 11:36 PM~6957591
> *thanks.. ill be done.. let me know when ya ready :biggrin:
> cool.. not far from me.. im by the beltway.. close to 288
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2007, 10:39 PM~6957614
> *i want have it done before july...but yea ill holla at you...
> *


cool


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

one of my club members might be getting a 64...it's silver...he want's to paint it the same color and maybe pattern out the top with flakes....you know i told him he had to take it to SIC KUSTOMS....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 10:45 PM~6957665
> *one of my club members might be getting a 64...it's silver...he want's to paint it the same color and maybe pattern out the top with flakes....you know i told him he had to take it to SIC KUSTOMS....
> *


actually i will be going to him.. do it over the weekend.. spend the night up there with u guys...i can do it outside.. no biggie..

ill bring the truck with all my material.. and such :biggrin: 
better sooner than later.. tell him hurr up


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 10:47 PM~6957674
> *actually i will be going to him.. do it over the weekend.. spend the night up there with u guys...i can do it outside.. no biggie..
> 
> ill bring the truck with all my material.. and such :biggrin:
> ...


dont forget your lube


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2007, 11:47 PM~6957674
> *actually i will be going to him.. do it over the weekend.. spend the night up there with u guys...i can do it outside.. no biggie..
> 
> ill bring the truck with all my material.. and such :biggrin:
> ...



that's gangsta...i'll let him know homie....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Jan 10 2007, 11:07 PM~6957838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright...
gangsta to the fullest


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i want my washer and dryer kandy red


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 11:21 PM~6957933
> *i want my washer and dryer kandy red
> *


give me money for labor and material..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.
happy birthday to all 3 dj latins

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8165

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=20599

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=23090


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2007, 10:33 PM~6956932
> *oh yes...i love it...i've always dreamed of having a black dude posing like a girl on my car.....especially with wrinkled pants and a **** shirt.....the blow pop in your mouth just sets it off......ay negrito tan chulo.....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 01:36 AM~6958363
> *lol.
> happy birthday to all 3 dj latins
> 
> ...



Happy B-day loco!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 10 2007, 07:24 PM~6954844
> *WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME U SEE THEM NUTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 02:36 AM~6958363
> *lol.
> happy birthday to all 3 dj latins
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DJ LATIN!!!!  HOPE YOU GET A MOUTHFUL OF PAN TONIGHT..... :biggrin: 

and no break dancing....you might break a hip....haha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 12:21 AM~6957933
> *i want my washer and dryer kandy red
> *


sounds tight...i have a bad ass idea for a garage door..... :biggrin: ....it's alot of airbrushing though.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, here's the deal sic713... when i move into the other place, i'm going to buy a toilet for the garage and want you to paint it candy. already got the Homies® toilet seat.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 06:51 AM~6958984
> *Ok, here's the deal sic713... when i move into the other place, i'm going to buy a toilet for the garage and want you to paint it candy.  already got the Homies® toilet seat.
> *


im 3 steps ahead of you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 08:53 AM~6958992
> *im 3 steps ahead of you
> *


pics? :0 

you already got the homies toilet seat? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

six tickets to george strait y 4 to tejano day to see emilio navaira, man ftw! who is going tejano day?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 10 2007, 06:52 PM~6954536
> *I'm not even gonna ask difference between lecab and convertible.. cause then brian gonna write a whole book about it.. and expect use to read.. and maybe even have pop quiz tomorrow...
> 
> *


I could write a book on why not to buy a Capala vs buyin a tru SS Impala


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 08:22 AM~6959105
> *I could write a book on why not to buy a Capala vs buyin a tru SS Impala
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 01:21 AM~6957933
> *i want my washer and dryer kandy red
> *


You a baller just buy the candy red LG washer and dryer!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 09:36 AM~6959168
> *You a baller just buy the candy red LG washer and dryer!
> *


he'd rather trade 22" rims for it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 09:39 AM~6959184
> *he'd rather trade 22" rims for it.
> *


LG's cost alot more than china 22's...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll boys aint ready..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 09:22 AM~6959105
> *I could write a book on why not to buy a Capala vs buyin a tru SS Impala
> *


 :guns:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 08:36 AM~6959168
> *You a baller just buy the candy red LG washer and dryer!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Jan 11 2007, 10:26 AM~6959482
> *
> *


pics?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

too many BALLERS in here ......candy coated shitters....mayne hold up.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 10:34 AM~6959525
> *too many BALLERS in here ......candy coated shitters....mayne hold up.....
> *


you can beat that.. candy paint your whole outhouse..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What'z up? :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wutz going down....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

happy b-day my nig!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SADDAMS CAT!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday Latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jan 11 2007, 11:04 AM~6959660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks. going to see MICHEAL SALGADO @ The Warehouse saturday for my b'day


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ruined that glasshouse


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 11:34 AM~6959857
> *ruined that glasshouse
> *


Looks more like a SH*T house. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just needs white walls and a big daddy grill..  














j/k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*TODAY*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 11:45 AM~6959941
> *TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


got to get work done.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 11:46 AM~6959955
> *got to get work done.
> *


Get to work and stop looking at porn on the net. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WOW ELLIE....good to see you support black awareness.....and nice penmanship.... :biggrin: 

thanks for the good business homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 10:54 AM~6960019
> *Get to work and stop looking at porn on the net. :biggrin:
> *


what's up homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 11:58 AM~6960041
> *what's up homie... :biggrin:
> *


Nothing sitting here b.sing until it time to go the the southwest.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 11:54 AM~6960019
> *Get to work and stop looking at porn on the net. :biggrin:
> *


Uncle Sam was good to me this year. getting back 6 g's :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:09 PM~6960124
> *Uncle Sam was good to me this year.  getting back 6 g's  :cheesy:
> *


Tell Uncle Sam that he need to start giving me some money back that fcking [email protected]@hole. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:09 PM~6960124
> *Uncle Sam was good to me this year.  getting back 6 g's  :cheesy:
> *


I still havent got my W2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 12:12 PM~6960150
> *Tell Uncle Sam that he need to start giving me some money back that fcking [email protected]@hole. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 12:17 PM~6960191
> *I still havent got my W2
> *


You don't need it to file. Use your last paystub of the year. Make sure you have your company id#, gross/fed income, med & ss totals. also have the address of the company you work for.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:18 PM~6960194
> *:biggrin:
> *


I need for him to start sponsering my car.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

southwest?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:19 PM~6960203
> *You don't need it to file.  Use your last paystub of the year.  Make sure you have your company id#, gross/fed income, med & ss totals.  also have the address of the company you work for.
> *


They hired me w/out a SS #....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2007, 12:21 PM~6960212
> *southwest?
> *


??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 12:20 PM~6960207
> *I need for him to start sponsering my car.
> *


You claim 0 dependents or more for taxes throughout the year?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 12:25 PM~6960241
> *They hired me w/out a SS #....
> *


Tell them I need a job. 

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

damm is it friday yet?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:25 PM~6960243
> *You claim 0 dependents or more for taxes throughout the year?
> *


Goes to childsupport. 

Have to pay childsupport on SIC.....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 12:25 PM~6960241
> *They hired me w/out a SS #....
> *


damn that's southwest under the fwy style. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 12:28 PM~6960264
> *Goes to childsupport.
> 
> Have to pay childsupport on SIC.....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2007, 11:27 AM~6960260
> *damm is it friday yet?
> *


No, but it is payday :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2007, 12:27 PM~6960260
> *damm is it friday yet?
> *



It's Friday everyday for me.............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:28 PM~6960273
> *:biggrin:
> *


Gotta take care of the kid......... :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 12:29 PM~6960279
> *It's Friday everyday for me.............
> *


You must be unemployed or self employed.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:33 PM~6960309
> *You must be unemployed or self employed.
> *


You can say both. Don't work, but need a job.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 12:35 PM~6960335
> *You can say both. Don't work, but need a job.......
> *


what's your skills?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:35 PM~6960339
> *what's your skills?
> *


Work in traveling.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 12:37 PM~6960356
> *Work in traveling.
> *


hit up sixty8imp, he works in that.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:39 PM~6960368
> *hit up sixty8imp, he works in that.
> *


With him in the car that's moving to weight and will so the car down.....



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 11 2007, 06:51 AM~6958984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. thats what you get for leaving my mommy.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

yea.. thats what you get for leaving my mommy.
[/quote]

She didn't have to do me like that...............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 11 2007, 12:09 PM~6960124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but we aint hiring.. kellogg/brown/root just seperated from halliburton completely.. so its crazy around here.. i'm officially no longer a halliburton contactor.. know im KBR contractor.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 11:09 AM~6960124
> *Uncle Sam was good to me this year.  getting back 6 g's  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 WTF......


how many kids did you claim.....you got some evacuees at your house o que??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 11 2007, 11:28 AM~6960264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are YOB'S.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:39 PM~6960368
> *hit up sixty8imp, he works in that.
> *


mac2lac wifey a travel agent too.. well, was.til she got canned.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 11:55 AM~6960516
> *mac2lac wifey a travel agent too.. well, was.til she got canned.
> *


 :0 .....she didn't do travel....bookeeping, accounting, and customer service....also payroll....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 12:55 PM~6960516
> *mac2lac wifey a travel agent too.. well, was.til she got canned.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 12:57 PM~6960532
> *:0 .....she didn't do travel....bookeeping, accounting, and customer service....also payroll....
> *


oh. i see. oh yeah, i remember now.. all that drama that happened.. she still looking?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 12:53 PM~6960486
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 WTF......
> how many kids did you claim.....you got some evacuees at your house o que??
> *


0, need to know how to cut the corner with uncle sam legally. need a good taxman to work the #'s and don't forget to file 0 dependents.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=310986&st=20


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 12:55 PM~6960510
> *:0  :0 ....i'm dat baby's daddy..... :0  :0
> 
> *





I'm the pappy.................. :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:59 PM~6960557
> *0, need to know how to cut the corner with uncle sam legally.  need a good taxman to work the #'s and don't forget to file 0 dependents.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=310986&st=20
> *


I alway claim zero


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 01:02 PM~6960583
> *I alway claim zero
> *


  Something the tax man said is file 0 dependents jan - oct, in nov/dec file exempt. you'll only loose a couple hundred at income tax time of the amount that you would make but in nov & dec you'd get all your $. the following jan switch it back to 0 dependents.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

tax consultation 101....

go on...i'm listening....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

preach on homie







> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:06 PM~6960613
> *  Something the tax man said is file 0 dependents jan - oct, in nov/dec file exempt.  you'll only loose a couple hundred at income tax time of the amount that you would make but in nov & dec you'd get all your $.  the following jan switch it back to 0 dependents.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 11 2007, 01:02 PM~6960583
> *I alway claim zero
> *



I came through your hood this morning blown this horn and someone's papa pulled his shotgun on me saying that I looked supected and to move my [email protected]@.

:guns: :guns: :guns: 

I told him I'll be back around 2:30pm and I'll have something for you [email protected]@..

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 10:58 AM~6960546
> *oh.  i see.  oh yeah, i remember now..  all that drama that happened..  she still looking?
> *


u bring the car nugga..
bring dinero too.. ***** gotta pay cell phone..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 01:36 PM~6960862
> *u bring the car nugga..
> bring dinero too.. ***** gotta pay cell phone..
> *


oh , 2nite huh.. why dont i pick u up in morning..u can leave me at work.. then pick me up after.. be like i got my own person blk cheauffer..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 01:38 PM~6960887
> *oh , 2nite huh.. why dont i pick u up in morning..u can leave me at work..  then pick me up after..  be like i got my own person blk cheauffer..
> 
> 
> *


If your riding in the back you will be hitting back bumper again...... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 01:40 PM~6960908
> *If your riding in the back you will be hitting back bumper again...... :uh:
> *


even better.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 11:38 AM~6960887
> *oh , 2nite huh.. why dont i pick u up in morning..u can leave me at work..  then pick me up after..  be like i got my own person blk cheauffer..
> 
> 
> *


what time u go in to work.. :uh: gotta wake my lazy ass up..
we can do that.. but i still need money to buy shit... bondo, sand paper,etc..and money for my bill :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 11:06 AM~6960613
> *  Something the tax man said is file 0 dependents jan - oct, in nov/dec file exempt.  you'll only loose a couple hundred at income tax time of the amount that you would make but in nov & dec you'd get all your $.  the following jan switch it back to 0 dependents.
> *


need a contact number for your tax person. they took out ridiculous amount from me. call me


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 01:42 PM~6960929
> *even better.
> *


All you need is scrap blocks and you'll be ready for the night life.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 01:46 PM~6960965
> *what time u go in to work.. :uh: gotta wake my lazy ass up..
> we can do that.. but i still need money to buy shit... bondo, sand paper,etc..and money for my bill :cheesy:
> *


ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 11:49 AM~6961001
> *ok
> *


thats all u got to say? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 01:53 PM~6961041
> *thats all u got to say? :uh:
> *


what else there to say.. asked question, i gave answer.. dang..






edit-oh, my bad.. i gotta be at work.. 830am.. i can get away with 930am though.. so pick u up at 845'ish..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 12:46 PM~6960975
> *need a contact number for your tax person. they took out ridiculous amount from me. call me
> *



kept over 5g's from me.... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 11:54 AM~6961057
> *what else there to say.. asked question, i gave answer..  dang..
> edit-oh, my bad.. i gotta be at work..  830am..  i can get away with 930am though..    so pick u up at 845'ish..
> *


 good boy.. heres a doggy biscuit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 01:46 PM~6960975
> *need a contact number for your tax person. they took out ridiculous amount from me. call me
> *


this nga, it will cost you a set of daytons for the hookup. nothings for free, remember?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 02:00 PM~6961102
> *good boy.. heres a doggy biscuit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 01:46 PM~6960965
> *what time u go in to work.. :uh: gotta wake my lazy ass up..
> we can do that.. but i still need money to buy shit... bondo, sand paper,etc..and money for my bill :cheesy:
> *


nga, i need to get my dvd back :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 01:01 PM~6961107
> *this nga, it will cost you a set of daytons for the hookup.  nothings for free, remember?
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ....i say GOT DAMN......a set of d's.....MAYNE HOLD UP.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 02:04 PM~6961134
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ....i say GOT DAMN......a set of d's.....MAYNE HOLD UP.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 02:04 PM~6961134
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ....i say GOT DAMN......a set of d's.....MAYNE HOLD UP.....
> *


he needs those d's.. he gonna have tough competition..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 02:17 PM~6961224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Latin he got you. This mini has the Ocean Spray paint job.......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 02:18 PM~6961237
> *Damn Latin he got you. This mini has the Ocean Spray paint job.......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is that the lil mermaid on the snugtop?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 02:19 PM~6961242
> *is that the lil mermaid on the snugtop?
> *


finding nemo..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:01 PM~6961113
> *nga, i need to get my dvd back  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i know.. ill bring it next time i come over


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 02:21 PM~6961257
> *i know.. ill bring it next time i come over
> *


p0rn freaks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 12:25 PM~6961282
> *p0rn freaks
> *


you probaly got more than anybody.. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 02:25 PM~6961282
> *p0rn freaks
> *


nope, hip hop/breaking documentary on the history of b'boys.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 02:19 PM~6961242
> *is that the lil mermaid on the snugtop?
> *


Olny thing you will need to complete is it the wind sticker the say:

"*MINI TRUCKIN"*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 11 2007, 02:26 PM~6961286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even worse


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 02:30 PM~6961310
> *Olny thing you will need to complete is it the wind sticker the say:
> 
> "MINI TRUCKIN"
> *


*
and sticker on bed window that says "ulta hot" for that 80's OG look.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 02:30 PM~6961310
> *Olny thing you will need to complete is it the wind sticker the say:
> 
> "MINI TRUCKIN"
> *


*
nah, that's paisa putting a sticker across your windshield.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 02:30 PM~6961319
> *and sticker on bed window that says "ulta hot"  for that 80's OG look.
> *


that was gay back then like the autozone flourescent accesories people put on them. especially the crown air freshener.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 02:31 PM~6961326
> *nah, that's paisa putting a sticker across your windshield.
> *


Mine says fck you mini truck..................... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 02:33 PM~6961339
> *Mine says fck you mini truck..................... :biggrin:
> *


if i did, it would say "NO UNEMPLOYMENT LINE HERE" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 02:32 PM~6961336
> *that was gay back then like the autozone flourescent accesories people put on them.  especially the crown air freshener.
> *


crown air freshener was gangsta! fk you.. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 02:34 PM~6961351
> *if i did, it would say "NO UNEMPLOYMENT LINE HERE"  :biggrin:
> *


Don't need unemployment. Got money!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 02:35 PM~6961365
> *crown air freshener was gangsta!  fk you..  :angry:
> *


no, it was "wannabe gangster" look. nga's don't know shit about organized crime.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 02:35 PM~6961365
> *crown air freshener was gangsta!  fk you..  :angry:
> *


If it's gangsta why was you hiding it under your seat Sunday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 02:37 PM~6961381
> *If it's gangsta why was you hiding it under your seat Sunday?
> *


must have had a deep recess in that bucket. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 02:38 PM~6961388
> *must have had a deep recess in that bucket.  LOL
> *


On the passenger side becuz the driver side seat was worn out had a big dip in it....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 02:40 PM~6961402
> *On the passenger side becuz the driver side seat was worn out had a big dip in it....
> *


Probably had a glove compartment modeled after the closet from the Chronicles of Narnjia to fit his ass in it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 01:36 PM~6961375
> *no, it was "wannabe gangster" look.  nga's don't know shit about organized crime.
> *


UNORGANIZED CRIME


> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 01:37 PM~6961381
> *If it's gangsta why was you hiding it under your seat Sunday?
> *


HE LIKES IT TO POKE HIS ASS....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 02:41 PM~6961412
> *Probably had a glove compartment modeled after the closet from the Chronicles of Narnjia to fit his ass in it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 02:51 PM~6961477
> *mest up
> *


Just get you some truck seats and you'll be all right.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see if i offer ya'll hoez some liquor next time. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 02:56 PM~6961494
> *see if i offer ya'll hoez some liquor next time.    :angry:
> *


i don't drink :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 02:56 PM~6961494
> *see if i offer ya'll hoez some liquor next time.    :angry:
> *


Stop :tears: Just looking out for you so don't have to sit on the floor board to drive you car...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 02:58 PM~6961504
> *i don't drink  :biggrin:
> *


How are you going to get offered something if you wasn't there.
:nono: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 01:56 PM~6961494
> *see if i offer ya'll hoez some liquor next time.    :angry:
> *


you didn't offer shit *****..... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 11 2007, 03:01 PM~6961517
> *How are you going to get offered something if you wasn't there.
> :nono:  :nono:
> *


1st gathering i miss and i get that.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 03:17 PM~6961593
> *1st gathering i miss and i get that.
> *


Don't worry Sixty8imp babysitted the cooler the whole time. :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i farted


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHERES PAT?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2007, 01:51 PM~6961827
> *WHERES PAT?
> *


i farted on him :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 03:10 PM~6961555
> *you didn't offer shit *****..... :angry:
> *


stop lying.. you said no.. something about how wifey said you couldnt drink.. least thats way i remember it..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 03:23 PM~6962028
> *stop lying.. you said no..  something about how wifey said you couldnt drink..  least thats way i remember it..
> *



hahahhaah.....stop lyin beaaatch....i don't drink and drive.....and much less when i have my babies with me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 04:27 PM~6962056
> *hahahhaah.....stop lyin beaaatch....i don't drink and drive.....and much less when i have my babies with me..  :biggrin:
> *


ok ok.. that was excuse you used.. but i still say PUZZy!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

juan from krazytoyz drank..we even ducted in port-o-potty to smoke.. he gangsta like that..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 11 2007, 03:36 PM~6962124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 04:42 PM~6962170
> *fk that....
> 
> dwi, probation, bail bonds, <<<aren't good for la raza
> *


I KNOW.. LATIN TOLD ME.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 04:42 PM~6962170
> *fk that....
> 
> dwi, probation, bail bonds, <<<aren't good for la raza
> *


  

all it takes is a few miles over the speed limit one weekend and voila, vamos al bote cabron!

at least 1st two were.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 04:48 PM~6962213
> *I KNOW.. LATIN TOLD ME..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Life of a dj who partied hard back in the days and left clubs wasted. Your llego-land ass wouldn't be able to hang. Look back and say "wasted time and $"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 04:58 PM~6962274
> *Life of a dj who partied hard back in the days and left clubs wasted.  Your llego-land ass wouldn't be able to hang.  Look back and say "wasted time and $"
> *


:uh: man, you dont know nothing about leaving no clubs wasted.. i was a kang of gettin kicked out the club wasted.. 


but i'll admit, i'm too old for that now.. rather go home early and get to sleep.. 

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 05:02 PM~6962305
> *:uh:    man, you dont know nothing about leaving no clubs wasted..   i was a kang of gettin kicked out the club wasted..
> but i'll admit, i'm too old for that now.. rather go home early and get to sleep..
> 
> ...


OK, I'll let you tell it Legend  

That lifestyle ended going on six years on March 9th. Wasn't a drinker to begin with. Sudden death of my Mother was hard to deal with and got looped into it and whatever else came with that choice since anger overcame. Not proud of the legal crap that I went through numerous times nor putting people in danger due to stupidity. I can at least say I am lucky to have survived those 10 years of my life which ended suddenly due to flat lining at a hospital. That will scare a person to re-think their life.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 03:58 PM~6962274
> *Life of a dj who partied hard back in the days and left clubs wasted.  Your llego-land ass wouldn't be able to hang.  Look back and say "wasted time and $"
> *



TURNTABLES MAY WOBBLE, BUT THEY DON'T FALL DOWN...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 05:07 PM~6962324
> *TURNTABLES MAY WOBBLE, BUT THEY DON'T FALL DOWN...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 04:07 PM~6962330
> *:biggrin:
> *


they don't know nothin bout that homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 11 2007, 05:03 PM~6962308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yeah... pepper sprayed at exxgravaganza..


twice.. 


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 12:01 PM~6961107
> *this nga, it will cost you a set of daytons for the hookup.  nothings for free, remember?
> *


nevermind. dont ask me for shit either anymore


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 05:42 PM~6962632
> *nevermind.  dont ask me for shit either anymore
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry6962638


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 05:42 PM~6962632
> *nevermind.  dont ask me for shit either anymore
> *


LOL, let me see..... I don't remember asking your for anything other than frito's #.  

Yet you asked me for legal information on your pistol and case numerous times 

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 05:43 PM~6962648
> *LOL, let me see.....  I don't remember asking your for anything other than frito's #.
> 
> Yet you asked me for legal information on your pistol and case numerous times
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 03:43 PM~6962648
> *LOL, let me see.....  I don't remember asking your for anything other than frito's #.
> 
> Yet you asked me for legal information on your pistol and case numerous times
> ...


its cool homie, forget i asked.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 04:43 PM~6962648
> *LOL, let me see.....  I don't remember asking your for anything other than frito's #.
> 
> Yet you asked me for legal information on your pistol and case numerous times
> ...



:0 CHISMEOWNED :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2007, 05:46 PM~6962679
> *its cool homie, forget i asked.
> *


all you got to do is ring a miggah for the #. dial the digits.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 05:47 PM~6962685
> *:0 CHISMEOWNED :0
> *



*:0 CHISMEOWNED :0 '07*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 05:47 PM~6962687
> *all you got to do is ring a miggah for the #.  dial the digits.
> *


dont kiss azz now.. tell that man "fk you and your taxes" 

dont be a puzzy!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 05:48 PM~6962692
> *:0 CHISMEOWNED :0  '07
> *


bola de maricones '07


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 04:49 PM~6962703
> *dont kiss azz now..  tell that man "fk you and your taxes"
> 
> dont be a puzzy!
> *



THEM AIN'T DAYTONS......THEM CHINA'S.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 05:49 PM~6962703
> *dont kiss azz now..  tell that man "fk you and your taxes"
> 
> dont be a puzzy!
> *


nah, was just playing with the lone'ster, didn't expect him to get all sentimental.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 04:50 PM~6962709
> *nah, was just playing with the lone'ster, didn't expect him to get all sentimental.
> *



HE AIN'T GONNA TELL YOU NOTHIN CAUSE YOU THE.....

PHOTOSHOPAHOLIC....SHOPAHOOOOOOLIIIIIICCC :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 11 2007, 05:50 PM~6962706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lone star is a sensative ******.. you hurt man's feelings.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 04:51 PM~6962719
> *that a dime-a-dozen lac..    :0
> lone star is a sensative ******..  you hurt man's feelings.
> *



dat fool cool......anybody that rolls daytons is cool with me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

them may not be daytons on da ride, but i got engraved anniversary daytons stashed!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tax Man:

Benny Alaniz
281-250-0817

He's off telephone rd & that street that goes from almeda mall to telephone (forgot the name of it). Once you reach telephone, head south past the light, turn into the neighborhood that is behind the apartments with a hpd storefront in it. go down to 4th street, make a right. Other than that, ask him for directions. Does business from 9am-9pm. Been doing my taxes since early 90's and be sure to ask him on what to do for the next year to get more $. This vato helps people and is reasonable. Tell him Gabriel sent you or DJ Latin since he knows me by that alias also.*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 04:56 PM~6962768
> *them may not be daytons on da ride, but i got engraved anniversary daytons stashed!
> 
> 
> *



pics...link......cause i hear the hot air escapin.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2007, 06:05 PM~6962816
> *pics...link......cause i hear the hot air escapin.... :biggrin:
> *


unless you talkin about forking over 3 g's for em, i aint posting shyt. go google em yourself.. they were 02 lowrider anniversary wheels..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

had whole anniversy year magazines to go with em, but latin talked me out of them. :angry: fk'n hustla


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 06:21 PM~6962935
> *unless you talkin about forking over 3 g's for em, i aint posting shyt.    go google em yourself..  they were 02 lowrider anniversary wheels..
> *


let me guess, they are under your bed. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 06:27 PM~6963011
> *let me guess, they are under your bed.  :biggrin:
> *


you looked huh? fk'n nosey puto..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

to whoever put me down as a refference at rent-a-tire or rent-a-wheel.. your late on this weeks payment.. man said better come pay.. 


and stop putting me down for stupid shyt like that.. 

you know who you are..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 06:38 PM~6963143
> *to whoever put me down as a refference at rent-a-tire or rent-a-wheel..  your late on this weeks payment.. man said better come pay..
> and stop putting me down for stupid shyt like that..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 07:18 AM~6959082
> *six tickets to george strait y 4 to tejano day to see emilio navaira, man ftw!  who is going tejano day?
> *



me, how much for the GS ticket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 06:40 PM~6963170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND LATIN, STOP CALLING ME, ASKIN WHO DID IT.. 

PINCHE CHISMOSO '07


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2007, 06:42 PM~6963186
> *me, how much for the GS ticket
> *


I'll hook you up to the ebay links when they get posted.


HUSTLETOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 06:42 PM~6963194
> *AND LATIN, STOP CALLING ME, ASKIN WHO DID IT..
> 
> PINCHE CHISMOSO '07
> *


bish i was calling you to ask you if i could use you for a reference from rent a tire, didn't even get to ask that "IT WAS YOU!!!!!!" after you said that i couldn't stop laughing :twak:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 06:49 PM~6963231
> *bish i was calling you to ask you if i could use you for a reference from rent a tire, didn't even get to ask that "IT WAS YOU!!!!!!" after you said that i couldn't stop laughing :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

anybody anybody whois selling a juiced car for sale for 800.00


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

anybody know who is selling a juiced car for sale for 800.00


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jan 11 2007, 08:16 PM~6964077
> *anybody know who is selling a juiced car for sale for 800.00
> *












:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 07:35 PM~6964215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chingow
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

funny!!!!!!1


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

really anybody selling a lowrider?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

COME CHECK IT OUT.JANUARY 26 AT CLUB LIQUID THERE WILL BE LIVE LOCAL HOUSTON RAPPERS FILMING A MUSIC VIDEO AND THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF BITCHES THERE.

(i wont be there cause i hate rap but im advertising for a friend as a favor)


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 11 2007, 08:18 AM~6959082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just stoppin in to say hi to everyone and to show some love be good!!! Laterz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 11 2007, 05:39 PM~6962602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREED!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99+Jan 11 2007, 10:11 PM~6965056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


confirmed '07


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 11 2007, 11:18 PM~6966364
> *:uh:    parking lot shoot..or inside club? only interested if they looking for rides..  and what fk'n rapper?
> *


i dont fucking know,i dont listen to crap oh i mean rap.its probally some pinche mallate wannabes im guessing,oh and its inside the club.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YALL FOOLS BE IN DIS BITCH TRIPPIN ALL DAY KEEPS ME ROLLIN LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jan 12 2007, 01:59 AM~6967437
> *i dont fucking know,i dont listen to crap oh i mean rap.its probally some pinche mallate wannabes im guessing,oh and its inside the club.
> *


count me out then..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 06:15 AM~6968139
> *count me out then..
> *


thanks bitch.. im awake now.. cum pick me up when u ready..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 11 2007, 10:30 PM~6965221
> *Just stoppin in to say hi to everyone and to show some love be good!!! Laterz
> *


ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 08:15 AM~6968139
> *count me out then..
> *


i thought you were blaxican :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 07:21 AM~6968160
> *ok
> *



x10


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anything going on this weekend?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 08:14 AM~6968255
> *anything going on this weekend?
> *


no que you were going to see salgado??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 12 2007, 09:17 AM~6968266
> *no que you were going to see salgado??
> *


Saturday night. :biggrin: 

Been a grip since I've seen him in concert


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2007, 09:50 AM~6968380
> *:scrutinize:
> *


green i'm telling you :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 12 2007, 08:22 AM~6968161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know someone that needs a booty kit for a linc.. he just dont realize it yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 12 2007, 09:59 AM~6968416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes too cheap to buy one and he wants to smack back bumper too... I would smash a bumper kit fk it!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 10:02 AM~6968431
> *you gonna put a big belt buckle on, with cowboy hat.. and nut huggers?
> 
> pinche chuntaros. *


Nope. Not my style. Not a chuntarro, I'm a chicano who knows where my roots come from. In case you didn't know, conjunto music derived from migrant tejano workers who worked the fields and picked up the accordion into their music after being introduced of it by the Germans who settled in Texas back in the days. After that, the Mexicanos picked it up across the border in the 60's.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 10:05 AM~6968455
> *Nope.  Not my style.  Not a chuntarro, I'm a chicano who knows where my roots come from.  In case you didn't know, conjunto music derived from migrant tejano workers who worked the fields and picked up the accordion into  their music after being introduced of it by the Germans who settled in Texas back in the days.  After that, the chuntarros picked it up across the border in the 60's.
> *


I failed texas history  (i only lived here 3 weeks when they threw me in there :angry: )


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2007, 10:08 AM~6968476
> *I failed texas history  (i only lived here 3 weeks when they threw me in there :angry: )
> *


There's a good dvd out there called Conjunto Dreams. Interesting video.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 08:05 AM~6968455
> *Nope.  Not my style.  Not a chuntarro, I'm a chicano who knows where my roots come from.  In case you didn't know, conjunto music derived from migrant tejano workers who worked the fields and picked up the accordion into  their music after being introduced of it by the Germans who settled in Texas back in the days.  After that, the chuntarros picked it up across the border in the 60's.
> *


So you're Mexican?


Chicano
One entry found for Chicano.


Main Entry: Chi·ca·no 
Pronunciation: chi-'kä-(")nO also shi-
Function: noun
Inflected Form(s): plural -nos
Etymology: Mexican Spanish, alteration of Spanish mexicano Mexican
: an American and especially a man or boy of Mexican descent 

:biggrin: :biggrin: sup G, just messing with you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

CHICANO POWER!!

:cheesy: uffin: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 12 2007, 10:16 AM~6968518
> *So you're Mexican?
> Chicano
> One entry found for Chicano.
> ...


Si, mi profe' I didn't cross the border, the border crossed me :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 12 2007, 10:05 AM~6968455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me, new movie coming out.. Mike Jones:An American Dream


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 09:21 AM~6968540
> *:uh:  thanks for info.. but i don't give a FK
> it was all lies anyway..  made it look like davy crockett, sam houston, and everybody else who was here to steal tejas from mexicanos were heros..and mexican army were devils..    alamo was a victory in my book..
> 
> ...



Mike Jones, who?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 12 2007, 10:23 AM~6968555
> *Mike Jones, who?
> *


sixty8imp's hero


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 10:24 AM~6968569
> *sixty8imp's hero
> *


that man my pappy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy belated birthday latin! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 12 2007, 10:32 AM~6968615
> *happy belated birthday latin! :cheesy:
> *


mann.. someone say 40 yrs old? man hold up..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I aint Mike Jones keep my name out yo mouf! uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2007, 06:02 PM~6962798
> *Tax Man:
> 
> Benny Alaniz
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 12 2007, 10:32 AM~6968615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully you'll make 40


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 12 2007, 10:32 AM~6968615
> *happy belated birthday latin! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 ditto! sorry Latin! I've been out of the office ... :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 12 2007, 10:42 AM~6968678
> *:0 ditto!  sorry Latin!  I've been out of the office ... :happysad:
> *


Gracias.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 10:40 AM~6968672
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> hopefully you'll make 40
> *


yeah..  


and happy birthday old man.. if you can still get it up, i hope you get some 2nite.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 10:47 AM~6968708
> *yeah..
> and happy birthday old man..  if you can still get it up, i hope you get some 2nite.
> 
> ...


you want to come hold the cold steel?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 10:48 AM~6968719
> *you want to come hold the cold steel?
> *


try to be cool wif a ****** and look how you act.. dang.. fk u then.. hope your wee wee falls off old man. never gonna come with you to the dark side!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 11:09 AM~6968848
> *try to be cool wif a ****** and look how you act..    dang.. fk u then..  hope your wee wee falls off old man.  never gonna come with you to the dark side!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if ya'll wondering where darkness is, that man slaving over my daily right now.. i told him he not allowed to get on computer, only thing he allowed to do on my time is block and wet sand!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 11:17 AM~6968908
> *if ya'll wondering where darkness is, that man slaving over my daily right now.. i told him he not allowed to get on computer, only thing he allowed to do on my time is block and wet sand!!
> 
> 
> *


he's probably cruising it going to get breakfast down edgebrook.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 11:23 AM~6968945
> *he's probably cruising it going to get breakfast down edgebrook.
> *


warned em about that. told em, i'd call police and say a blk iraqi stole my shyt, planning suicide drive by.. they'd be on em fast.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 11:23 AM~6968945
> *he's probably cruising it going to get breakfast down edgebrook.
> *


I was just on 45 and i swear i saw your ride pullin off the feeder into the Ritz! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2007, 11:39 AM~6969038
> *I was just on 45 and i swear i saw your ride pullin off the feeder into the Ritz! :0
> *


:scrutinize:

liar.. you couldnt been on 45..heard u skurred of SE

hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 11:42 AM~6969066
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> liar.. you couldnt been on 45..heard u skurred of SE
> ...


Im off of parkplace weekly


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2007, 11:48 AM~6969094
> *Im off of parkplace weekly
> *


bet not at night though..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or in the le cab..
:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 11:49 AM~6969104
> *bet not at night though..
> 
> 
> *


man, if you call that a hood to be scared of, then you is a big turkey. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 12:01 PM~6969182
> *man, if you call that a hood to be scared of, then you is a big turkey.  LOL
> *


naw, not really.. just fk'n wif em.. 


besides, you one skurred of my hood. talkin about "i wanna leave before it gets much darker" 

hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 12:03 PM~6969199
> *naw, not really..    just fk'n wif em..
> besides, you one skurred of my hood.  talkin about "i wanna leave before it gets much darker"
> 
> ...


nga please. nothing there but a bunch of retired ole folks in that hood that don't want to leave the hood since their homes were paid off back in the 60's and their grown up children that don't want to leave either since it's rent free for them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 12:05 PM~6969219
> *nga please.  nothing there but a bunch of retired ole folks in that hood that don't want to leave the hood since their homes were paid off back in the 60's and their grown up children that don't want to leave either since it's rent free for them.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 11:49 AM~6969104
> *bet not at night though..
> 
> 
> *


All the time homie! P-town too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2007, 11:25 AM~6969384
> *All the time homie! P-town too
> *



B is gangstuh !!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 11:58 AM~6969163
> *or in the le cab..
> :0
> *


many times!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Had the LeCab off of S.PostOak last Sat. All I saw was Teef!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 12 2007, 11:30 AM~6969409
> *Had the LeCab off of S.PostOak last Sat. All I saw was Teef!! lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

houston thread is lame......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 12 2007, 01:20 PM~6969727
> *houston thread is lame......
> *


since day one, whatchutalmbout?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 12:25 PM~6969755
> *since day one, whatchutalmbout?
> *



true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 12 2007, 12:25 PM~6969384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 12:25 PM~6969755
> *since day one, whatchutalmbout?
> *



it got really bad on or around april of 06... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 12 2007, 01:41 PM~6969894
> *it got really bad on or around april of 06...  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i remember.. got really fk'd up then..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

fk what you hurd, you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint that about same time this one switch hitta.. came out of retirement, and said he making his car show come back, in a fastback? 

think i remember something like that..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sixty8imp 

d.licious
*****
Posts: 5,686
Joined: *Apr 2006*
From: houston
Car Club: fk a club i ROLL Solo C.C.


:biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Gabris?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 12 2007, 01:57 PM~6970015
> *Gabris?
> *


GABIS

nickname since i was in diapers mayne.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 01:56 PM~6970005
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


gabris?

who da fk is this gabe character anyway..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 01:58 PM~6970031
> *GABIS
> 
> nickname since i was in diapers mayne.
> *


1961? 1962? am i close?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 12:58 PM~6970031
> *GABIS
> 
> nickname since i was in diapers mayne.
> *



oic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NINJAS :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2007, 02:01 PM~6970059
> *NINJAS :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 02:00 PM~6970044
> *1961? 1962?  am i close?
> *


someone must have told this guy he's a natural born commedian.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

one of them ninjas prolly whirlwind.. heard he actually a queer.. so i heard..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 02:03 PM~6970075
> *someone must have told this guy he's a natural born commedian.
> *


stfu gabris.. 





j/k ******.. 


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 01:02 PM~6970065
> *:uh:
> *


NOOBS JUST DONT UNDERSTAND


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 02:05 PM~6970098
> *stfu gabris..
> j/k ******..
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im tired...
big danny got me working like a slave


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

more pics, tailgate. don't like the pajaro though

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6970157


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 01:16 PM~6970212
> *more pics, tailgate.  don't like the pajaro though
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6970157
> *



pollo malcomido... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 12 2007, 02:17 PM~6970221
> *pollo malcomido...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was from a shotglass he brought from mexico. looked better on the shotglass. most images are from some aztec history books i have and scenes from apocalypto.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 02:16 PM~6970212
> *more pics, tailgate.  don't like the pajaro though
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6970157
> *


think its cause there aint any background stuff, just sittin there against silver background.. might look better when finished.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 02:31 PM~6970333
> *think its cause there aint any background stuff, just sittin there against silver background..    might look better when finished.
> *


true, he's coming back in two weeks, we'll see.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 02:34 PM~6970351
> *true, he's coming back in two weeks, we'll see.
> *


maybe he can airbrush me slappin some rucas on my hood...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 02:35 PM~6970356
> *maybe he can airbrush me slappin some rucas on my hood...
> 
> 
> *


sure he can. the young vato has skills for his age.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 02:37 PM~6970377
> *sure he can.  the young vato has skills for his age.
> *


airbrush me in hrny in this pose.. 










except, i'll be one sittin down, and her doing all da work..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin, they laughing at you over there..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry6969978


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 02:47 PM~6970451
> *latin, they laughing at you over there..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry6969978
> *


it's all cool.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6970496


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 02:56 PM~6970523
> *it's all cool.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6970496
> *


OH YEAH, WHAT ABOUT THIS..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=311190&st=40


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and you aint even ready for all this..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=311093&hl=


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 12 2007, 12:46 PM~6969931
> *fk what you hurd, you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2007, 12:56 PM~6970005
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


aw gabis.... LOL


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Been thinking about moving to texas wheres it all at in texas? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 12 2007, 03:56 PM~6970967
> *Been thinking about moving to texas wheres it all at in texas? :biggrin:
> *


BRYAN/COLLEGE STATION.. THATS PLACE IS DA SHIZZZLE MY NIZZLE..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 12 2007, 02:56 PM~6970967
> *Been thinking about moving to texas wheres it all at in texas? :biggrin:
> *


lowrider scene....Odessa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 12 2007, 01:56 PM~6970967
> *Been thinking about moving to texas wheres it all at in texas? :biggrin:
> *


yea come move to texas and open up a shop.. so i can work for you..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2007, 01:58 PM~6970991
> *lowrider scene....Odessa
> *


i seen more lows on the streets out there than i do here at the shows


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2007, 04:01 PM~6971021
> *i seen more lows on the streets out there than i do here at the shows
> *


get to work!!

:twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 04:33 PM~6971279
> *get to work!!
> 
> :twak:
> *


Stop picking on my son "FAT BASTARD" u'r car will get done when he decides to finish it..............

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2007, 02:00 PM~6971011
> *yea come move to texas and open up a shop.. so i can work for you..
> *


youre hired :biggrin: ive got a couple responds and pms houston is what im hearing my wife wants to move to texas.but i need city life


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 12 2007, 05:02 PM~6971511
> *youre hired :biggrin: ive got a couple responds and pms houston is what im hearing my wife wants to move to texas.but i need city life
> *


htown where u wanna be then.. san antonio is cool to visit, but job market sucks.. dallas is lame, reminds me of houston in da 80's.. after that, aint much left but austin,but thats mostly college town, cool if you single.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 05:15 PM~6971598
> *htown where u wanna be then..  san antonio is cool to visit, but job market sucks..  dallas is lame, reminds me of houston in da 80's..  after that, aint much left but austin,but thats mostly college town, cool if you single.
> *


Dallas is not lame. There are more lowrider events in Dallas.


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 12 2007, 05:21 PM~6971652
> *Dallas is not lame. There are more lowrider events in Dallas.
> :biggrin:
> *


did that man ask which city was best for lowriding? no, he didn't ******..he said he looking for "city life".. so stfu, and pay attention..b4 you try to call someone out! ya hurd!

:twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

all this gangsta talk is not good for la raza....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 05:32 PM~6971745
> *did that man ask which city was best for lowriding?  no, he didn't ******..he said he looking for "city life"..  so stfu, and pay attention..b4 you try to call someone out!  ya hurd!
> 
> :twak:
> *


The city life in Dallas is good also. I can checked you anytime I want.


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 12 2007, 06:03 PM~6971983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


says you.. 

and if so, why da fk u here and not there?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 06:21 PM~6972124
> *fk u country boy..  go cover up your tractor big freeze coming this weekend.
> says you..
> 
> ...


Correct. I have places out here and not one there. But may be back out there soon. Have a another son that lives in Dallas.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 06:21 PM~6972124
> *fk u country boy..  go cover up your tractor big freeze coming this weekend.
> says you..
> 
> ...




hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> fk u country boy.. go cover up your tractor big freeze coming this weekend.
> says you..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 12 2007, 02:33 PM~6971279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes dad.. you tell him..



> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 12 2007, 03:02 PM~6971511
> *youre hired :biggrin: ive got a couple responds and pms houston is what im hearing my wife wants to move to texas.but i need city life
> *


yaaay! keep me update if u move here or not


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup htown


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> > fk u country boy.. go cover up your tractor big freeze coming this weekend.
> > says you..
> > look here fat boy.....you best watch who you talkin to like that potna....you don't know me.....i'll dig a huge hole and bury yo monkey ass....kill you, bring you back to life, then kill your pancake neck havin ass again.. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 05:32 PM~6971745
> *did that man ask which city was best for lowriding?   no, he didn't ******..he said he looking for "city life"..   so stfu, and pay attention..b4 you try to call someone out!   ya hurd!
> 
> :twak:
> *


***** said stfu and pay attention....fuck he thank he thank he is professor KEENBEAN ass ***** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2007, 08:30 PM~6973246
> ****** said stfu and pay attention....fuck he thank he thank he is professor KEENBEAN ass ***** :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


o' typing faster then you can think acting azz...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 07:38 PM~6973325
> *o' typing faster then you can think acting azz...
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:0


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

uffin: hopper comin soon!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 08:38 PM~6973325
> *o' typing faster then you can think acting azz...
> 
> 
> *


NAW BISH I MEANTTO DO THAT SHIT SO YO SLO ASS COULD KEEP UP *IHOP*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows.. just ship me a plaque, and we're straight!! *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@Jan 12 2007, 10:08 PM~6974021
> *uffin: hopper comin soon!!!!!!!  uffin:
> *


single pump huh.. if its silver ls, i seen it.. got alot of work to do!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 09:46 PM~6974846
> *single pump huh..  if its silver ls, i seen it..  got alot of work to do!
> 
> 
> *


NO.. THATS OUR DOUBLE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

does anyone have the hookup on the tickets for the houston livestock show and rodeo carnival??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 12:59 AM~6975512
> *NO.. THATS OUR DOUBLE
> *


oh, ok. your single pump, look like it almost ready for bumpa check'n


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

god this topic is stupid...somebody please shoot it now and put it out of its misery.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2007, 11:35 AM~6977222
> *does anyone have the hookup on the tickets for the houston livestock show and rodeo carnival??
> *


sorry fool.. i heard the cheeta gurls are already sold out. better luck next year.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 13 2007, 10:38 AM~6977237
> *sorry fool..  i heard the cheeta gurls are already sold out.  better luck next year.
> 
> 
> *



dammit...that's who i wanted to see too.... :biggrin: 

nah *****....i said CARNIVAL tickets....want to take the kids again this yr....the books online are like $50...but i didn't know if anyone had the hookup on em.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2007, 11:41 AM~6977245
> *dammit...that's who i wanted to see too.... :biggrin:
> 
> nah *****....i said CARNIVAL tickets....want to take the kids again this yr....the books online are like $50...but i didn't know if anyone had the hookup on em.....
> *


oh.. carnival.. hmmm..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2007, 11:41 AM~6977245
> *dammit...that's who i wanted to see too.... :biggrin:
> 
> nah *****....i said CARNIVAL tickets....want to take the kids again this yr....the books online are like $50...but i didn't know if anyone had the hookup on em.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 13 2007, 09:37 AM~6977234
> *oh, ok.  your single pump, look like it almost ready for bumpa check'n
> *


almost...finish up the rear end.. and ill throw some paint on it..
will be attending a few shows


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

JUst wanted to say hi to my favorite men in the world lol!!! you know who you are...what's everyone up to???


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Big mike I miss you brother...i love you laterz!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still aint falling for it.. 

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 13 2007, 03:33 PM~6978861
> *still aint falling for it..
> 
> :uh:
> *


your retarded.. shes the real deal..


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

does macgregor park still happen on sundays? my ride is in the shop gettin juiced right now just wanna know where everyone meets at


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 13 2007, 06:10 PM~6979646
> *does macgregor park still happen on sundays? my ride is in the shop gettin juiced right now just wanna know where everyone meets at
> *


sunday night..
irvington...
thats the latest spot i know of.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

where is irvington?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 13 2007, 06:29 PM~6979766
> *where is irvington?
> *


off of 45.. 45 north exit tidwell.. some one on here knows exactly..
what side of town your coming from?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 13 2007, 07:10 PM~6979646
> *does macgregor park still happen on sundays? my ride is in the shop gettin juiced right now just wanna know where everyone meets at
> *



goooood question... i been tryin to figure that out since i got here..


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2007, 08:50 PM~6979893
> *off of 45.. 45 north exit tidwell.. some one on here knows exactly..
> what side of town your coming from?
> *


bellaire and beltway. i know where you are talking about but i would need a exact location.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

take 610 east exit irvington make a left and cruse about 2 miles you'll hit tidwell


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jan 13 2007, 09:33 PM~6980604
> *take 610 east exit irvington make a left and cruse about 2 miles you'll hit tidwell
> *


ITS CROSSTIMBERS ISN'T IT?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2007, 12:40 AM~6981654
> *ITS CROSSTIMBERS ISN'T IT?
> *


yep yep


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

well i might see yall next sunday night then :cheesy: hopefully i get my car out the shop soon.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 12 2007, 04:15 PM~6971598
> *htown where u wanna be then..  san antonio is cool to visit, but job market sucks..  dallas is lame, reminds me of houston in da 80's..  after that, aint much left but austin,but thats mostly college town, cool if you single.
> *


This is about right.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2007, 08:25 PM~6973184
> *lololoo ***** said pancake neck havin ass :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2007, 08:25 PM~6973184
> *lololoo ***** said pancake neck havin ass :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Sixty8imp Got Syrup!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

68imp - the missouri city lowrider coalition needs your address to sent the invoice for fucking up my curb with your choppers. thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2007, 01:56 PM~6984216
> *68imp - the missouri city lowrider coalition needs your address to sent the invoice for fucking up my curb with your choppers. thanks
> *


fk the MCLC (aka Just 1 person name Lone Star), imma send them a bill for damage to my rim. and thats what choppaz are for, leaving yo block chopped up ******!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, and tell the MCLC to get off they azz and look for my wallet..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 02:26 PM~6984407
> *oh, and tell the MCLC to get off they azz and look for my wallet..
> *


They jacked you for you wallet? :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 14 2007, 02:45 PM~6984536
> *They jacked you for you wallet? :guns:
> *


i was wasted, and after i starting choking the pizza man for showing up so late.. Lone Star and the boys.. said "fatazz, time for you to go" and tossed me out.. and i was like "fk yo couch..shoulda never gave ya'll niggush money".. then sic, startin hittin me, and calling me a bitch.. and said "bitch, fk ur caprice..".. and i was like "fk mo city, fk a lincoln, fk your tropical paradise, o' gilligans island actin azz".. 

so anyway, now my wallet is MIA.. 




:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no sign of a wallet cheif. ill look more tonite.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard disturbed walked away paid. ....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 02:50 PM~6984563
> *i was wasted, and after i starting choking the pizza man for showing up so late..  Lone Star and the boys.. said "fatazz, time for you to go" and tossed me out.. and i was like "fk yo couch..shoulda never gave ya'll niggush money".. then sic, startin hittin me, and calling me a bitch..  and said "bitch, fk ur caprice..".. and i was like "fk mo city, fk a lincoln, fk your tropical paradise, o' gilligans island actin azz"..
> 
> so anyway, now my wallet is MIA..
> ...


I hear that you wallet was found at King's............

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2007, 02:58 PM~6984603
> *no sign of a wallet cheif.  ill look more tonite.
> *


nevermind, found it.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2007, 02:02 PM~6984626
> *i heard disturbed walked away paid. ....
> *


yea i walked with a little bit of money....told u i was ready to play


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2007, 03:02 PM~6984626
> *i heard disturbed walked away paid. ....
> *


man lucky, i aint have glasses.. i was drunk and couldnt even see what was on the flop.. lol.. didnt give a fk either.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 14 2007, 03:16 PM~6984694
> *yea i walked with a little bit of money....told u i was ready to play
> *


did you score the tropical paradise light chingarera?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 03:14 PM~6984686
> *nevermind, found it.
> *


You was that wasted last night?

:around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 14 2007, 03:20 PM~6984717
> *You was that wasted last night?
> 
> :around:
> *


finished off that bottle of rum.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 03:26 PM~6984746
> *finished off that bottle of rum..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie you wasn't messing around then?

:biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 02:17 PM~6984701
> *did you score the tropical paradise light chingarera?
> *


naw i let him keep it....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 14 2007, 03:28 PM~6984761
> *naw i let him keep it....
> *


shoulda up the stakes and put ur low against his HD tv..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 02:16 PM~6984697
> *man lucky, i aint have glasses..  i was drunk and couldnt even see what was on the flop..  lol..  didnt give a fk either.
> *


 no i wasnt lucky playa, u just fell into the trap of getting drunk first then playing, shoot it was like taking candy from a baby....lol, told u i was gonna wreck shop.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 02:29 PM~6984768
> *shoulda up the stakes and put ur low against his HD tv..
> 
> 
> *



hey there is always next weekend.....might have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 14 2007, 03:32 PM~6984780
> *hey there is always next weekend.....might have to keep that in mind.
> *


yeah.. take that mans HD.. leave em watching a lil 13" 

thats gangsta!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 02:33 PM~6984787
> *yeah..  take that mans HD..  leave em watching a lil 13"
> 
> thats gangsta!
> ...



thats mest up, but we all kno how he cant ever stop gambling so i guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

real talk
2k7


shit was funny
niga makin booty calls

REAL TALK '07...Words of Wisdom from Sixty8Imp....... "Hey there must be something wrong with her if she is fucking with me" and " You need to go get a voice implant so that u can sound like a real man, because i thought i was talkin to a bitch at first"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

disturb wouldnt of walked away with nada if i was there....better be glad we had some issues at the shop


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 14 2007, 02:55 PM~6984881
> *disturb wouldnt of walked away with nada if i was there....better be glad we had some issues at the shop
> *


 yea yea yea, talk is cheap.....shit we didnt start playing til like 11, i would have taking ur money to fool.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 14 2007, 03:02 PM~6984915
> *yea yea yea, talk is cheap.....shit we didnt start playing til like 11, i would have taking ur money to fool.
> *


nah dont think so mayne.....im pro


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 14 2007, 03:03 PM~6984928
> *nah dont think so mayne.....im pro
> *


like i said talk is cheap mayne......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 14 2007, 03:09 PM~6984948
> *like i said talk is cheap mayne......
> *


next time man its a bet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2007, 03:45 PM~6984832
> *real talk
> 2k7
> shit was funny
> ...



no.. correction..

i said..

"i aint a home wrecka.. something gotta be wrong with that relationship already if married bitch, wants to be fk'n around with me"


and i told that dude, "****** dont worry about who da fk i am, just put ur wife on phone.. and you need to work on your voice, cause i thought i was talking to a bitch at first"

then..i called back..wifey answered.. and she said "why u callin startin trouble".. and my reply was "cause yo husbang wanted to get crunk with me.. just hit me up tomorrow when that ****** aint around.. " and she just replied "ok, i will"


lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 03:10 PM~6984952
> *no..  correction..
> 
> i said..
> ...


PLAYA OF THE YEAR'07 AWARD goes to........SIXTY8IMP....aka Big Danny.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 14 2007, 04:16 PM~6984991
> *PLAYA OF THE YEAR'07 AWARD goes to........SIXTY8IMP....aka Big Danny.. :thumbsup:
> *


and its only january!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 03:17 PM~6984995
> *and its only january!!
> 
> 
> *


GANGSTA....................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

because i heard theres some misunderstandings.. and rumors going around. let me clear something up..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 05:10 PM~6985325
> *because i heard theres some misunderstandings.. and rumors going around. let me clear something up..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 14 2007, 05:22 PM~6985391
> *Nice.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 14 2007, 01:32 PM~6984780
> *hey there is always next weekend.....might have to keep that in mind.
> *


whenever u ready i know its out of the ways, but im down whenever


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet lone star wont ever be able to get a pizza delivered again. 

:biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2007, 05:23 PM~6985717
> *whenever u ready i know its out of the ways, but im down whenever
> *



its really not out the way, im down for whenever also.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 05:25 PM~6985733
> *bet lone star wont ever be able to get a pizza delivered again.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats because its ur fault....lol, talking shit and scaring the pizza guy...it was like when u yelled at those kids and juan's house.....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 14 2007, 06:32 PM~6985786
> *thats because its ur fault....lol, talking shit and scaring the pizza guy...it was like when u yelled at those kids and juan's house.....lol
> *


so


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and all i told em, was "damn ******, sure took long enough"


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 05:41 PM~6985850
> *and all i told em, was "damn ******, sure took long enough"
> *


yea u aint lyin...pizza hut like 5minutes away and it took them 2 hrs to delivery the damn food...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk..now im hungry.. im out..


duece..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 04:10 PM~6985325
> *because i heard theres some misunderstandings.. and rumors going around. let me clear something up..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 14 2007, 05:03 PM~6985990
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


spoken like a true president


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2007, 06:04 PM~6986000
> *spoken like a true president
> *


always on top of things


I'm like the Panama Canal.....it has to go through me.


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

1984 regal w/ chopped top, has 350 from a 94 chevy truck, dual exhuast, has 2 working pumps, pop trunk, and also 13" wheels. want $1,800 obo or trade the car no longer has the vert top was removed cause it was damage.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 14 2007, 05:06 PM~6986017
> *always on top of things
> I'm like the Panama Canal.....it has to go through me.
> *


huh mayne


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 04:10 PM~6985325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a bad design, just not feeling the base or the lettering :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 14 2007, 07:03 PM~6985990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm.. base and lettering, is the design.. wtf?? stay off the pipe ******. 

oh,and its alot better then yours.. lets see u post that shyt up again..i need a laugh..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2007, 07:04 PM~6986000
> *spoken like a true president
> *


and you STFU Mr.WouldYouLIkeYourIceCubedOrCrushed, ballin azz ******


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Real Talk '07*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 06:35 PM~6986233
> *..i need a laugh..
> *


just take a look in the mirror.......pancake boooyyyyyyyy :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 14 2007, 06:43 PM~6986310
> *just take a look in the mirror.......pancake boooyyyyyyyy :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 14 2007, 07:43 PM~6986310
> *just take a look in the mirror.......pancake boooyyyyyyyy :roflmao:
> *


hardy har har..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 06:45 PM~6986326
> *hardy har har..
> *


 :biggrin: ....should have shared some of that bottle


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man danny ain't gonna live that pancake comment down.....shit was funny.... :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 14 2007, 02:08 AM~6982562
> *well i might see yall next sunday night then  :cheesy: hopefully i get my car out the shop soon.
> *



what kinda whip you got?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 14 2007, 07:46 PM~6986331
> *:biggrin: ....should have shared some of that bottle
> *


i offered.. man ken said "this aquafina lite, is all you need"..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Where is the 3rd issue of SNJ?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 14 2007, 07:04 PM~6986453
> *Where is the 3rd issue of SNJ?
> *


never coming out........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 14 2007, 05:43 PM~6986310
> *just take a look in the mirror.......pancake boooyyyyyyyy :roflmao:
> *


got some eggs to go with that


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Alright people on a serious note, a friend of Latin Cartel car club has passed away yesterday. As most of you know funeral costs are high and times arent exactly great. If you can donate anything, a dollar even, it will be well appreciated. You can contact me (Jorge) or Jose for more info. PM me for any questions of comments.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 14 2007, 07:13 PM~6986497
> *never coming out........
> *


aww fiddle sticks!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2007, 06:54 PM~6986385
> *man danny ain't gonna live that pancake comment down.....shit was funny.... :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU, THANK YOU. IM VERY FUNNY.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup htown


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2007, 07:54 PM~6986385
> *man danny ain't gonna live that pancake comment down.....shit was funny.... :biggrin:
> *


shit my mom made pancakes this morning shit she couldnt figure out why i was rollin so hard


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 06:41 PM~6985850
> *and all i told em, was "damn ******, sure took long enough"
> *


thats fucked up :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jan 14 2007, 07:46 PM~6986832
> *aww fiddle sticks!
> *


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 14 2007, 05:43 PM~6986310
> *just take a look in the mirror.......pancake boooyyyyyyyy :roflmao:
> *


call him the flapjack ***


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2007, 11:33 PM~6988638
> *call him the flapjack ***
> *


fk u tropical paradise queer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats why u curbed them fake blades. fake shit aint allowed on my street


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2007, 11:40 PM~6988722
> *thats why u curbed them fake blades. fake shit aint allowed on my street
> *


that why you called me one day, askin of 22" fake blades would fit a town car? 

:0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 13 2007, 04:17 PM~6978451
> *JUst wanted to say hi to my favorite men in the world lol!!! you know who you are...what's everyone up to???
> *


ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 02:50 PM~6984563
> *i was wasted, and after i starting choking the pizza man for showing up so late..  Lone Star and the boys.. said "fatazz, time for you to go" and tossed me out.. and i was like "fk yo couch..shoulda never gave ya'll niggush money".. then sic, startin hittin me, and calling me a bitch..  and said "bitch, fk ur caprice..".. and i was like "fk mo city, fk a lincoln, fk your tropical paradise, o' gilligans island actin azz"..
> 
> so anyway, now my wallet is MIA..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 14 2007, 05:10 PM~6985325
> *because i heard theres some misunderstandings.. and rumors going around. let me clear something up..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 14 2007, 07:03 PM~6985990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

has anyone sold anything on craigslist?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 08:43 AM~6990492
> *has anyone sold anything on craigslist?
> *


si, a couple of cars, dj equipment, records, etc...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 08:43 AM~6990492
> *has anyone sold anything on craigslist?
> *


fk that fake azz wannabe ebay


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 07:47 AM~6990500
> *si, a couple of cars, dj equipment, records, etc...
> *



do you have to have an account with them?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 08:51 AM~6990512
> *do you have to have an account with them?
> *


nah, you just post what you want to sell, they send you a confirmation email, click it and it gets posted.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 07:54 AM~6990517
> *nah, you just post what you want to sell, they send you a confirmation email, click it and it gets posted.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk'n instigators..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...00#entry6990518


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 08:54 AM~6990522
> *
> *


You sell the house yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 08:00 AM~6990544
> *You sell the house yet?
> *



closing in a week.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 09:01 AM~6990548
> *closing in a week.
> 
> 
> *


  I bet you are ready. Same here. :biggrin: 

Dad asked me, "hey you don't mind if I leave my sports car at your casa" 


:uh:  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 08:03 AM~6990554
> *  I bet you are ready.  Same here.  :biggrin:
> 
> Dad asked me, "hey you don't mind if I leave my sports car at your casa"
> ...



man... Ive had this damn house on the market for a year!!!

Plans have changed though. I probably wont be getting the property in Shelby. Most likely going out of state. :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 09:08 AM~6990569
> *man... Ive had this damn house on the market for a year!!!
> 
> Plans have changed though. I probably wont be getting the property in Shelby. Most likely going out of state.    :0  :0
> *


what state? or going to mexico?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 08:23 AM~6990599
> *what state?  or going to mexico?
> *



North Carolina. my younger brother lives there and has something setup for me up there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 09:27 AM~6990608
> *North Carolina.  my younger brother lives there and has something setup for me up there.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 14 2007, 07:44 PM~6986808
> *Alright people on a serious note, a friend of Latin Cartel car club has passed away yesterday. As most of you know funeral costs are high and times arent exactly great. If you can donate anything, a dollar even, it will be well appreciated. You can contact me (Jorge) or Jose for more info. PM me for any questions of comments.
> *


sorry to hear that. my condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2007, 09:30 AM~6990615
> *sorry to hear that. my condolences go out to his family and friends.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 08:36 AM~6990628
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 09:37 AM~6990634
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

no work this week :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 09:43 AM~6990650
> * no work this week :cheesy:
> *


Dang, MLK celebrationthon?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Nov 1 2004, 03:17 PM~2348765
> *Where the fu$k is Richmond Ave :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 09:45 AM~6990656
> *Dang, MLK celebrationthon?
> *


No, TxDot says its to cold :biggrin: Needs to be 60 degrees and rising for me to do my job.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 15 2007, 09:43 AM~6990650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 09:52 AM~6990682
> *No, TxDot says its to cold :biggrin: Needs to be 60 degrees and rising for me to do my job.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 09:52 AM~6990682
> *No, TxDot says its to cold :biggrin: Needs to be 60 degrees and rising for me to do my job.
> *


TxDot, same bastardz responsible for a statewide traffic jam? :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 09:54 AM~6990686
> *
> *


Its cool b/c if it rains or its cold I dont work :cheesy: and I still get my check every Friday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 09:54 AM~6990687
> *TxDot, same bastardz responsible for a statewide traffic jam?  :angry:
> *


All I do is test the new pavement....... If your stuck in a traffic jam take metro :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 14 2007, 07:44 PM~6986808
> *Alright people on a serious note, a friend of Latin Cartel car club has passed away yesterday. As most of you know funeral costs are high and times arent exactly great. If you can donate anything, a dollar even, it will be well appreciated. You can contact me (Jorge) or Jose for more info. PM me for any questions of comments.
> *


sorry to hear that homie.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 09:59 AM~6990703
> *sorry to hear that homie.....
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 09:57 AM~6990697
> *All I do is test the new pavement....... If your stuck in a traffic jam take metro :uh:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 09:56 AM~6990691
> *Its cool b/c if it rains or its cold I dont work :cheesy: and I still get my check every Friday
> *


  i'll have to take some days off to move soon. might hire a few paisas off richey st.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 09:07 AM~6990732
> *  i'll have to take some days off to move soon.  might hire a few paisas off richey st.
> *


i'm gonna have to find some to pour me a new slab pretty soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

to latin cartel: hey vato give me a call and ill see if we can help out in any way im frm victoria tx ask fr jay perez 3615790652 hit me up jorge


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 10:14 AM~6990755
> *i'm gonna have to find some to pour me a new slab pretty soon.... :biggrin:
> *


IF you get a hookup on some concrete, let me know.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 10:24 AM~6990794
> *IF you get a hookup on some concrete, let me know.
> *


$90 bux a yard in houston


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 09:39 AM~6990864
> *$90 bux a yard in houston
> *


thought it was 70??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2007, 10:41 AM~6990877
> *thought it was 70??
> *


$20 is for him.. fk'n hustla


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2007, 10:41 AM~6990877
> *thought it was 70??
> *


link?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats up Houston?Anyone cruise Irvington last night?

Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 15 2007, 10:45 AM~6990908
> *Whats up Houston?Anyone cruise Irvington last night?
> 
> Juan KT
> *


It was raining. Only cars on 20+ up were able to swang through there. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2007, 10:41 AM~6990877
> *thought it was 70??
> *


I just looked into it b4 x-mas and it was right at $90 a yard. I need 4 yards pretty soon... You got a hook up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jan 15 2007, 10:45 AM~6990908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 10:47 AM~6990915
> *I just looked into it b4 x-mas and it was right at $90 a yard. I need 4 yards pretty soon... You got a hook up?
> *


let me know if you get a hookup. need to get some put down soon.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 09:47 AM~6990915
> *I just looked into it b4 x-mas and it was right at $90 a yard. I need 4 yards pretty soon... You got a hook up?
> *


i think i do now :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 10:47 AM~6990915
> *I just looked into it b4 x-mas and it was right at $90 a yard. I need 4 yards pretty soon... You got a hook up?
> *


ah ******..when u gonna have a bbq.. so i can come skurr ur fk'n neighbors?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard there new lac making way down to h-town.. a bumpa smacka.. so i heard.

aint saying who, cause i dont put peoples business out there like that.. just saying.. keep eye out..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2007, 10:49 AM~6990923
> *i think i do now :cheesy:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 09:56 AM~6990954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i did that like 6 months ago.....on paint took about 15 min. but i like


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2007, 09:18 AM~6990773
> *to latin cartel: hey vato give me a call and ill see if we can help out in any way im frm victoria tx ask fr jay perez  3615790652  hit me up jorge
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2007, 10:57 AM~6990959
> *i did that like 6 months ago.....on paint took about 15 min.  but i like
> *


real high quality stuff there..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 10:00 AM~6990969
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


oh snap :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 10:01 AM~6990973
> *real high quality stuff there..
> 
> 
> *


you back talking :guns: 




work your magic with that


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 10:49 AM~6990924
> *ah ******..when u gonna have a bbq.. so i can come skurr ur fk'n neighbors?
> *


My neighbors are cool as hell... The guy next door is 71 and loves my homies lolows... My boy Oscar was smackin back bumper in front of my place for the old guy. I was funny as hell! Old dude said "WOW THAT SURE IS NEAT"!! When we open the trunk his eyes looked like they were gonna pop out. I guess he never saw 14 bat and 4 pumps b4 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

groupies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:03 AM~6990982
> *My neighbors are cool as hell... The guy next door is 71 and loves my homies lolows... My boy Oscar was smackin back bumper in front of my place for the old guy. I was funny as hell! Old dude said "WOW THAT SURE IS NEAT"!! When we open the trunk his eyes looked like they were gonna pop out. I guess he never saw 14 bat and 4 pumps b4 :biggrin:
> *


maybe he use to empty trunks.. like your la cab..

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 11:04 AM~6990987
> *maybe he use to empty trunks.. like your la cab..
> 
> :0
> *


I have other plans homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like i said Worst Groupie is a male groupie.. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 11:05 AM~6990989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Jay Perez :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 10:05 AM~6990993
> *like i said Worst Groupie is a male groupie..  :uh:
> *


so i guess i can't be a fan of the sixty8 house of pancakes?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyway..


oh, found another lincoln for sale..this one on 20's.. if someone interested.. PM me for location..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:09 AM~6991007
> *so i guess i can't be a fan of the sixty8 house of pancakes?
> *


can't stop ya


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:09 AM~6991007
> *so i guess i can't be a fan of the sixty8 house of pancakes?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 11:10 AM~6991009
> *anyway..
> oh, found another lincoln for sale..this one on 20's.. if someone interested..  PM me for location..
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 09:10 AM~6991009
> *anyway..
> oh, found another lincoln for sale..this one on 20's.. if someone interested..  PM me for location..
> *


Take the 20's off and maybe what year.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 10:11 AM~6991017
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


i guess dena lacblocked me cause i ain't heard nada from you on your fleet homie....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 11:10 AM~6991009
> *anyway..
> oh, found another lincoln for sale..this one on 20's.. if someone interested..  PM me for location..
> *


fo' doo's = :thumbsdown:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:13 AM~6991026
> *i guess dena lacblocked me cause i ain't heard nada from you on your fleet homie....
> *


lol .... naw, i ain't heard nuthin' from B either ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

so next HLC picnic is going to be second week of Feb. @ Moody park..more info TBA..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:13 AM~6991026
> *i guess dena lacblocked me cause i ain't heard nada from you on your fleet homie....
> *


I havent talked to her about it. I have a guy that wants to pay alot for it. hes just waiting on me. Ill let you both know if it falls through...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 11:15 AM~6991036
> *so next HLC picnic is going to be second week of Feb. @ Moody park..more info TBA..
> *


I'm not in a car club so I have to turn in my light saber.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 09:16 AM~6991045
> *I'm not in a car club so I have to turn in my light saber.
> *


 :biggrin: ..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Ill be installing the sunroof and grill in a week or two then we'll see what happens...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 11:16 AM~6991047
> *:biggrin: ..
> *


I'll be one of those Han Solo Mofogahs :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 15 2007, 10:15 AM~6991039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can chill at our spot homie.....we usually cook enough to feed a few extra folks :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:17 AM~6991050
> *Ill be installing the sunroof and grill in a week or two then we'll see what happens...
> *


I already have a part of it ... so just sell it to me! :biggrin: lol ... (I need to get that back to you, btw :happysad


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:18 AM~6991057
> *you can chill at our spot homie.....we usually cook enough to feed a few extra folks  :biggrin:
> *


as long as big Danny isn't there hogging up the pit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jan 15 2007, 11:12 AM~6991019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11th of feb.. going for valentine theme?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 09:17 AM~6991052
> *I'll be one of those Han Solo Mofogahs  :cheesy:
> *


NO chewbacca


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 11:19 AM~6991067
> *NO chewbacca
> *


sorry, i'm pelon. Sixty8imp = Jaba the Hutto


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 08:37 AM~6990634
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


  :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 09:19 AM~6991065
> *98'ish.. like lone stars..
> it might have fo doo's, still better then your bed dancer,on 50 series low proz..
> 
> ...


Yea we can have you dressed like cupid .. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 15 2007, 10:19 AM~6991064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man where is that johnba the hutt photo when i need it..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 11:19 AM~6991065
> *it might have fo doo's, still better then your bed dancer,on 50 series low proz..
> 
> *


Lincolns are better than Capala's though


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 09:20 AM~6991071
> *sorry, i'm pelon.  Sixty8imp = Jaba the Hutto
> *


thats big john..remember the pic Hex made..lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 11:20 AM~6991078
> *Yea we  can have you dressed like cupid .. :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 11:21 AM~6991090
> *thats big john..remember the pic Hex made..lol :biggrin:
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 09:21 AM~6991082
> *:biggrin: ....everyone is welcome.....especially if he supplies the pancakes  :biggrin:
> man where is that johnba the hutt photo when i need it..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: stop it mike... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 15 2007, 10:20 AM~6991078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the one i'm talmbout :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 15 2007, 11:15 AM~6991036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, didnt grub that much.. too busy gettin my drunk on! 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 01:33 PM~5445181
> *I'm part of the Dark Side of the Force.  Here I am giving props to El Jaba.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 01:14 PM~5445050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 15 2007, 11:19 AM~6991062
> *I already have a part of it ... so just sell it to me!  :biggrin: lol ... (I need to get that back to you, btw :happysad
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 01:41 PM~5445215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 15 2007, 11:20 AM~6991078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shame u dont have either


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 10:21 AM~6991082
> *:biggrin: ....everyone is welcome.....especially if he supplies the pancakes  :biggrin:
> man where is that johnba the hutt photo when i need it..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 10:24 AM~6991109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 09:24 AM~6991109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hold up..whats latest on firme party??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 10:25 AM~6991115
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 11:27 AM~6991124
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh man, my sides hurt and have tears rolling down. lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 09:27 AM~6991125
> *hold up..whats latest on firme party??
> *


ask Big johnba


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 11:28 AM~6991131
> *oh man, my sides hurt and have tears rolling down.  lol
> *


You must be in the can again...... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats gangsta right thurr..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What's up "Pancakes" Got Sryup!

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

another toy.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 10:28 AM~6991133
> *ask Big johnba
> *


the all knowing....JOHNBA THE HUTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=302251&st=100

:tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 10:33 AM~6991154
> *another toy.
> 
> 
> ...



how much shipped? what about the lac next to it.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:35 AM~6991166
> *how much shipped? what about the lac next to it.... :biggrin:
> *


no se vende. This is the exact same regal as the one that got stolen from me around '98 when i lived in the Galleria area.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:35 AM~6991166
> *how much shipped? what about the lac next to it.... :biggrin:
> *


man ignores a lac.. for regal.. whats that tell you about them bed dancers.. no taste..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 11:36 AM~6991173
> *man ignores a lac.. for  regal..    whats that tell you about them bed dancers.. no taste..
> *


nga always hating.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:35 AM~6991166
> *how much shipped? what about the lac next to it.... :biggrin:
> *


???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:37 AM~6991178
> *???
> *


he won't sell it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 11:36 AM~6991172
> *no se vende.  This is the exact same regal as the one that got stolen from me around '98 when i lived in the Galleria area.
> *


blah blah blah..every time u have a car for sale.. theres something about it..that makes it have sentimental value.. :scrutinize: 

when you finally sell the colorado.. your gonna be like "my homie danny messed up the tailgate.. good times..  "


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 11:36 AM~6991173
> *man ignores a lac.. for  regal..    whats that tell you about them bed dancers.. no taste..
> *


Some ppl like G bodys some like fake ass CapalaSS's......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jan 14 2007, 07:06 PM~6986020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is up for sale but need a top...............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 11:37 AM~6991182
> *blah blah blah..every time u have a car for sale..  theres something about it..that makes it have sentimental value..      :scrutinize:
> 
> when you finally sell the colorado.. your gonna be like "my homie danny messed up the tailgate..    good times..   "
> *


Why don't you step up the game and do something with your stock impala?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:38 AM~6991184
> *Some ppl like G bodys some like fake ass CapalaSS's......
> *


yo B





stfu


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 11:38 AM~6991185
> *This one is up for sale but need a top...............
> *


ruined a good regal


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 10:37 AM~6991182
> *blah blah blah..every time u have a car for sale..  theres something about it..that makes it have sentimental value..      :scrutinize:
> 
> when you finally sell the colorado.. your gonna be like "my homie danny messed up the tailgate..    good times..   "
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 10:38 AM~6991184
> *Some ppl like G bodys some like fake ass CapalaSS's......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 11:39 AM~6991191
> *yo B
> stfu
> *


Have you ever been down "SHUTTHEFUCKUP AVE." :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 11:40 AM~6991193
> *ruined a good regal
> *


Agree


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 10:40 AM~6991198
> *Have you ever been down "SHUTTHEFUCKUP AVE." :cheesy:
> *


he's a regular at www.quitchingando.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:40 AM~6991198
> *Have you ever been down "SHUTTHEFUCKUP AVE." :cheesy:
> *


He has daily but can't understand the meaning of it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 11:40 AM~6991193
> *ruined a good regal
> *


Drop Regal's or Ls's are nice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 10:40 AM~6991198
> *Have you ever been down "SHUTTHEFUCKUP AVE." :cheesy:
> *



is that where he scratched the daytons, i mean chinas, i mean brabus, i mean limited choppa's.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:43 AM~6991215
> *is that where he scratched the daytons, i mean chinas, i mean brabus, i mean limited choppa's.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:43 AM~6991215
> *is that where he scratched the daytons, i mean chinas, i mean brabus, i mean limited choppa's.... :biggrin:
> *


I still have my Brabus  they put up for now. Gave my ETC to mamma


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 11:39 AM~6991188
> *Why don't you step up the game and do something with your stock impala?
> *


stock? as in all original (except paint)? blowing original cold a/c? interior looking showroom new? the original .520 spare in trunk? original zero rust floor, original t-3 headlights from 1968? man hold up.. someone looks like they game needs to be stepped up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 11:45 AM~6991225
> *stock? as in all original (except paint)?  blowing original cold a/c?  interior looking showroom new?  the original .520 spare in trunk? original zero rust floor, original t-3 headlights from 1968?    man hold up..  someone looks like they game needs to be stepped up.
> *


put some hydros on it mayne, don't be hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:40 AM~6991198
> *Have you ever been down "SHUTTHEFUCKUP AVE." :cheesy:
> *


chopped it up :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:43 AM~6991215
> *is that where he scratched the daytons, i mean chinas, i mean brabus, i mean limited choppa's.... :biggrin:
> *


hmmm.. aight.. that was good one.. didnt see that one coming.. 

:worship:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 10:45 AM~6991225
> *stock? as in all original (except paint)?  blowing original cold a/c?  interior looking showroom new?  the original .520 spare in trunk? original zero rust floor, original t-3 headlights from 1968?    man hold up..  someone looks like they game needs to be stepped up.
> *



didn't realize you have that much game in the 68 homie....damn good knowledge right thurrr......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 11:46 AM~6991231
> *put some hydros on it mayne, don't be hno:
> *


Remember he wants grocery bags! :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 11:49 AM~6991252
> *Remember he wants grocery bags! :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

what are t-3 headlamps worth...?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:49 AM~6991257
> *what are t-3 headlamps worth...?
> *


not much after a rock from an 18 wheeler hits them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 15 2007, 11:49 AM~6991257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 11:51 AM~6991267
> *not much after a rock from an 18 wheeler hits them
> *


i found a big ass box full of new ones in the woods on a job i was on last summer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 10:52 AM~6991283
> *i found a big ass box full of new ones in the woods on a job i was on last summer.
> *



hey i called you last night bro.... no anwser....again


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 15 2007, 11:53 AM~6991292
> *hey i called you last night bro.... no anwser....again
> *


call me now im at home


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:52 AM~6991283
> *i found a big ass box full of new ones in the woods on a job i was on last summer.
> *


you can probably ebay them and make some change. hit up dj shortdog, he's always looking for stuff like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

sup guys, hey im looking fr a descent st of switches. my 3 yr old boy has a 1970 chevy impala sport coupe, and he wants a hopper. yall of anyone, hit me up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:52 AM~6991283
> *i found a big ass box full of new ones in the woods on a job i was on last summer.
> *


i just checked..and originals are going for like $30 each..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2007, 10:56 AM~6991313
> *sup guys, hey im looking fr a descent st of switches. my 3 yr old boy has a 1970 chevy impala sport coupe, and he wants a hopper. yall of anyone, hit me up
> *


new or used?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 11:55 AM~6991309
> *you can probably ebay them and make some change.  hit up dj shortdog, he's always looking for stuff like that.
> *


Well i didnt take them b/c I was kinda tresspassing :angel: and someone saw me so I had to burn.........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 10:57 AM~6991319
> *Well i didnt take them b/c I was kinda tresspassing :angel: and someone saw me so I had to burn.........
> *



just found out.....i tried to get my hands on these two..... 63 wagon and 64 wagon....sittin in an empty lot for yrs.....got crushed like a month ago...... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 11:57 AM~6991319
> *Well i didnt take them b/c I was kinda tresspassing :angel: and someone saw me so I had to burn.........
> *


ohhhh..so you were trying to steal em.. thats gangsta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:59 AM~6991329
> *just found out.....i tried to get my hands on these two..... 63 wagon and 64 wagon....sittin in an empty lot for yrs.....got crushed like a month ago...... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


That sucks. Kind of like the guy that never wants to sell the old impala because "he's going to fix it one day" 

Bastard let it rust to the ground.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:59 AM~6991329
> *just found out.....i tried to get my hands on these two..... 63 wagon and 64 wagon....sittin in an empty lot for yrs.....got crushed like a month ago...... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


probably too far gone, if they crushed em..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:00 PM~6991339
> *That sucks.  Kind of like the guy that never wants to sell the old impala because "he's going to fix it one day"
> 
> Bastard let it rust to the ground.
> *


that was like neighbor down street.. had a 66 sittin in back yard for years.. i remembered that car from when i was about 8 years old.. dude has ss cragers on it.. clean.. 

anyway, he left for chicago wif his new wife, to live.. his dad kept saying he aint selling cause his son gonna move back one day.. and he gonna restore it..yada yada yada.. day i finally see a for sale sign, i go look..and hood rusted thru, frame has rust all over it.. firewall is tore up.. cats had been living inside of it.. and mans said "its a classic, so i can't go down on the price"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:59 AM~6991329
> *just found out.....i tried to get my hands on these two..... 63 wagon and 64 wagon....sittin in an empty lot for yrs.....got crushed like a month ago...... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Understand what you mean. It house a old lady with a 5 window truck in her drive way. That I want and she want sell and it has been sitting in the same spot for 10 years. :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 12:04 PM~6991370
> *that was like neighbor down street.. had a 66 sittin in back yard for years..  i remembered that car from when i was about 8 years old..  dude has ss cragers on it..  clean..
> 
> anyway, he left for chicago wif his new wife, to live..  his dad kept saying he aint selling cause his son gonna move back one day.. and he gonna restore it..yada yada yada..    day i finally see a for sale sign, i go look..and hood rusted thru, frame has rust all over it..  firewall is tore up..  cats had been living inside of it..  and mans said "its a classic, so i can't go down on the price"
> *


know what you mean. the old fart asked me if i still wanted to give him $3,000 for a pile of rust on wheels.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

But some people would buy cars like that. Pat (rivistyle) met a homeboy of mine that bought a '64ss impala that had soo much cancer that it wouldn't of been worthy of restoring. Last I heard, he was trying to sell it to me for 2,000.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 10:55 AM~6991306
> *call me now im at home
> *



cool  im callin


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 15 2007, 11:10 AM~6991410
> *cool    im callin
> *



pm your number i must have a old # for you or sumthing???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 15 2007, 12:12 PM~6991418
> *pm your number i must have a old # for you or sumthing???
> *


no you just have super bad timing i was in tha chitter! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Shortdog's Impala in the lil flip vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2-CdFM7atI


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 12:23 PM~6991480
> *no you just have super bad timing i was in tha chitter! :cheesy:
> *


Liv4Lacs did you get my post about me coming thru your hood?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:30 PM~6991521
> *Liv4Lacs did you get my post about me coming thru your hood?
> *


si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:30 PM~6991521
> *Liv4Lacs did you get my post about me coming thru your hood?
> *


you just reminded me of something...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 12:32 PM~6991532
> *si
> *


Papa has me hiding out on the northside now. Will resuface to the south in a few days.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:33 PM~6991541
> *you just reminded me of something...
> *


What's that? :scrutinize:


----------



## Orgasm Donor #138 (Jan 15, 2007)

anyone want some donations?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:35 PM~6991562
> *What's that? :scrutinize:
> *


I need to pick up that front clip at Boiler's house :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:36 PM~6991571
> *I need to pick up that front clip at Boiler's house  :cheesy:
> *


Funny. Already got the car fixed and back at the house and have extra parts.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:38 PM~6991585
> *Funny. Already got the car fixed and back at the house and have extra parts.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:40 PM~6991601
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Went out rollin Saturday b4 it rain, but need to get the car reg. or paper tag.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:44 PM~6991630
> *Went out rollin Saturday b4 it rain, but need to get the car reg. or paper tag.
> *


ridin durty


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:30 PM~6991519
> *D.J. Shortdog's Impala in the lil flip vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2-CdFM7atI
> *


saw access granted.. fk'd up how lil flip and that other fool in song, was all talkin about the car, describing it.. but act like short dogg aint allowed no camera/mic time..and its his fk'n car.. 

mest up '07


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 12:45 PM~6991635
> *saw access granted..  fk'd up how lil flip and that other fool in song, was all talkin about the car, describing it.. but act like short dogg aint allowed no camera/mic time..and its his fk'n car..
> 
> mest up '07
> *


he got paid though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 12:44 PM~6991633
> *ridin durty
> *


drove capala from tennessee to htown.. no tags what so ever.. 1st think i did when i got here, was photoshop me a tennessee plate, and used one of them plastic license plate covers to help hide fact its just a piece of paper..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 12:44 PM~6991633
> *ridin durty
> *


That's always. No insurance, no reg., and no license. Drove from Dallas like that also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:45 PM~6991642
> *he got paid though
> *


i aint nosey type..


but how much? 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:47 PM~6991656
> *That's always. No insurance, no reg., and no license. Drove from Dallas like that also. :thumbsup:
> *


if you end up in county (harris) tell them you got a medical condition so they don't put you in population. also don't start crying like a bish :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 12:48 PM~6991666
> *i aint nosey type..
> but how much?
> 
> ...


ask the man, mayne. rent your car out to rappers, you can make side loot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:49 PM~6991672
> *ask the man, mayne.  rent your car out to rappers, you can make side loot.
> *


fk that, my ride aint no rental car. and i'd be too picky.. and i'd be like "oh hell naw, get that hooka's boney knees off my hood b4 she puts a dent" then da thuggin would start..

:machinegun:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:48 PM~6991668
> *if you end up in county (harris) tell them you got a medical condition so they don't put you in population.  also don't start crying like a bish  :biggrin:
> *


I will be sure to let them know. I have to go there Wednesday, But the crying part that's you when you could get none from that doll in the shop you was at.

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 12:47 PM~6991652
> *drove capala from tennessee to htown..  no tags what so ever.. 1st think i did when i got here,  was photoshop me a tennessee plate, and used one of them plastic license plate covers to help hide fact its just a piece of paper..
> 
> 
> *


Ive driven six cars back from Boston like that  the last one was my Tahoe and got pulled over... showed my bill of sale and they let me go... being white works out sometime... Lol!!  2200 miles no plates :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:53 PM~6991704
> *I will be sure to let them know. I have to go there Wednesday, But the crying part that's you when you could get none from that doll in the shop you was at.
> 
> :uh:
> *


mayne hold up Carlton............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 12:55 PM~6991717
> *Ive driven six cars back from Boston like that  the last one was my Tahoe and got pulled over... showed my bill of sale and they let me go... being white works out sometime... Lol!!  2200 miles no plates :cheesy:
> *


It only works for me in Dallas. Got pulled over the night I was coming here. Jail in Dallas is over crowed. So if you have numberous of tickets and you go in the morning you will be out by night with all tickets time served. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:56 PM~6991722
> *mayne hold up Carlton............
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that you are still jealous that you are not able to bust moves like me. But I can help you with these at you feet.

:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 01:01 PM~6991761
> *I believe that you are still jealous that you are not able to bust moves like me. But I can help you with these at you feet.
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just be sure to leave the whiteboy clothing at home. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 10:01 AM~6931913
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:03 PM~6991774
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just be sure to leave the whiteboy clothing at home.  LOL
> *


Next time I'm at the mall I'll be sure to pick up you some Brooks Brothers and Penny loft. I'll even throw is the pennies................ :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 01:09 PM~6991808
> *Next time I'm at the mall I'll be sure to pick up you some Brooks Brothers and Penny loft. I'll even throw is the pennies................ :0
> *


wtf is that? LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:10 PM~6991812
> *wtf is that?  LOL
> *


Im white and i dont even know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 01:12 PM~6991821
> *Im white and i dont even know
> *


Must be some high rise living or some shit like that. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:19 PM~6991884
> *Must be some high rise living or some shit like that.  LOL
> *


agree


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:10 PM~6991812
> *wtf is that?  LOL
> *


Brooks Brothers is located at Willow Brook Mall and the Gallreia


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 11:21 AM~6991901
> *Brooks Brothers is located at Willow Brook Mall and the Gallreia
> *


I go to The brook..but never seen that store..  ..Macy's..wut it DO! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 01:21 PM~6991901
> *Brooks Brothers is located at Willow Brook Mall and the Gallreia
> *


brookstone?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 01:22 PM~6991915
> *I go to The brook..but never seen that store..  ..Macy's..wut it DO! :biggrin:
> *


For the next event I'll come out in the Brooks Brothers!
:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

that fool must live in the apts at the galleria......ballin!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 01:23 PM~6991921
> *brookstone?
> *


Nope. Brooks Brothers is a clothing store.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:21 PM~6991901
> *Brooks Brothers is located at Willow Brook Mall and the Gallreia
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

1961 brookwood


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 11:24 AM~6991932
> *For the next event I'll come out in the Brooks Brothers!
> :biggrin:
> *


Next event is in the heart of NORTH SIDE "Barrio Fulton"..ya dont want to be dressing like that homezslice..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 01:24 PM~6991938
> *that fool must live in the apts at the galleria......ballin!!!!!!
> *


My money still read's FOOD COUPON!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:28 PM~6991965
> *My money still read's FOOD COUPON!
> *



hook a meskin up next time......i'll buy double the fajitas i did for the picnic...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 01:27 PM~6991956
> *1961 brookwood
> *


That's you next project?

Be sure you don't put 20's on it like that one that was at the picnic! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 01:30 PM~6991980
> *That's you next project?
> 
> Be sure you don't put 20's on it like that one that was at the picnic! :thumbsdown:
> *


naw just post whorin......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 01:28 PM~6991971
> *hook a meskin up next time......i'll buy double the fajitas i did for the picnic...... :biggrin:
> *


I'll try but you saw my son going to everyone's grill tryin to eat. I got the check at the first of the month and with him eating it was gone by the third. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 01:27 PM~6991961
> *Next event is in the heart of NORTH SIDE "Barrio Fulton"..ya dont want to be dressing like that homezslice..
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:32 PM~6991995
> *I'll try but you saw my son going to everyone's grill tryin to eat. I got the check at the first of the month and with him eating it was gone by the third. :0
> *


it's all good...he's a growin boy....we had plenty to go around...shit i think i still got some at home....haha


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 01:35 PM~6992032
> *it's all good...he's a growin boy....we had plenty to go around...shit i think i still got some at home....haha
> *


Let time fam know I'll be over for dinner and I bring the drinks! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2007, 01:27 PM~6991961
> *Next event is in the heart of NORTH SIDE "Barrio Fulton"..ya dont want to be dressing like that homezslice..
> *


I'll be sure to go over to Fiesta and get some Dickes!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:37 PM~6992054
> *I'll be sure to go over to Fiesta and get some Dicks!
> *



that some **** shit right thuuurrrrrr!!!! :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 11:40 AM~6992074
> *that some **** shit right thuuurrrrrr!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 01:40 PM~6992074
> *that some **** shit right thuuurrrrrr!!!! :0
> *


Don't get me mixed up with Sixty8imp aka Dick Rider C.C.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 15 2007, 12:41 PM~6992086
> *Don't get me mixed up with Sixty8imp aka Dick Rider C.C.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that's SENOR PASQUAL PANCAKE PESCUESO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: 


anyway..to be serious for a minute.. just 1.. lol..

mac2lac.. uf u comind down in feb for picnic.. i'll negotiate with grandma on homemade tortillas..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 01:43 PM~6992095
> *that's SENOR PASQUAL PANCAKE PESCUESO.... :biggrin:
> *



GOT SYRUP!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 01:40 PM~6992074
> *that some **** shit right thuuurrrrrr!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 12:45 PM~6992112
> *:uh:
> anyway..to be serious for a minute..  just 1.. lol..
> 
> ...



DAMN HOMIE....puttin abuelita on the grind..... :biggrin: ....but....we will more than likely be there....i'll let you know homie....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this one mike?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:29 PM~6992389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:29 PM~6992389
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:29 PM~6992389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man i have the perfect heading for that....but john is cool with me...right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2007, 01:47 PM~6992127
> *DAMN HOMIE....puttin abuelita on the grind..... :biggrin: ....but....we will more than likely be there....i'll let you know homie....
> *


yup yup.. and if she says NO.. and calls me a pendejo.. i know a taqueria that got good tortillas by the dozen.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 02:35 PM~6992442
> *yup yup.. and if she says NO..  and calls me a pendejo.. i know a taqueria that got good tortillas by the dozen..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

clicked wrong shyt.. o well..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 01:36 PM~6992449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pimp


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 01:35 PM~6992442
> *yup yup.. and if she says NO..  and calls me a pendejo.. i know a taqueria that got good tortillas by the dozen..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



i can hear it now....que que....estas pendejo....vete al echh e b.....estas fumando mucho de esa mierda.......pero me das poquito por mis ojos mijo.....ya no miro muy bien.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 15 2007, 02:36 PM~6992449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 15 2007, 02:36 PM~6992449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those gold daytons?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:39 PM~6992474
> *are those gold daytons?
> *



dem chinas..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 02:39 PM~6992474
> *are those gold daytons?
> *



Yep! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i can tell from the red x them is chinas.. 

uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2007, 01:33 PM~6992420
> *mest up
> *


x100000000000000000 


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2007, 02:45 PM~6992516
> *x100000000000000000
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 02:39 PM~6992474
> *are those gold daytons?
> *


they str8 outta detroit..... painted OG gold :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:29 PM~6992389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the best one ever.. 
living legend... that shit matches up perfectly


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 03:09 PM~6992676
> *thats the best one ever..
> living legend... that shit matches up perfectly
> *


no.. your pose on the chop top was better.. and no choppin of photo required..


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 01:20 PM~6992760
> *no.. your pose on the chop top was better.. and no choppin of photo required..
> :roflmao:
> *


your pm asking are you hot?
was even better


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 03:20 PM~6992766
> *your pm  asking are you hot?
> was even better
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 03:20 PM~6992766
> *your pm  asking are you hot?
> was even better
> *


OWNED 1.01


:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 02:45 PM~6992522
> *:uh:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6992762


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 03:30 PM~6992846
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6992762
> *


take away the GN and GNX and regal wasn't shyt. but an overchromed monte carlo that wanted to be an eldorado


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 03:36 PM~6992905
> *take away the GN and GNX and regal wasn't shyt. but an overchromed monte carlo that wanted to be an eldorado
> *


don't hate since you prefer a g-body with plastic bumpers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 03:37 PM~6992917
> *don't hate since you prefer a g-body with plastic bumpers
> *


they were polyurathane ******.. get it straight

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 01:28 PM~6992832
> *OWNED 1.01
> :0
> *


yes! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311920


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 02:37 PM~6992917
> *don't hate since you prefer a g-body with plastic bumpers
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6993704


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 02:20 PM~6992766
> *your pm  asking are you hot?
> was even better
> *


HE GETS OWNED EVERY DAY NOW. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 04:54 PM~6993709
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6993704
> *


Lol!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 15 2007, 05:27 PM~6994024
> *HE GETS OWNED EVERY DAY NOW. :cheesy:
> *


fk u and yo geneva watch wearing, marty mcfly actin, Devin da Dude groupie azz..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 05:44 PM~6994798
> *fk u and yo geneva watch wearing, marty mcfly actin, Devin da Dude groupie azz..
> *


you can say all that, but it dont amount to 













PANCAKE NECK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 15 2007, 05:17 PM~6995086
> *you can say all that, but it dont amount to
> "are you hot"*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2007, 12:30 PM~6991519
> *D.J. Shortdog's Impala in the lil flip vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2-CdFM7atI
> *


Is that the car that is located off of Tidwell?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2007, 07:22 PM~6995165
> *and
> 
> "are you hot"
> *


mest up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2007, 06:42 AM~6950270
> *see you in march your cut vs my linc. i heard u a baller lets put some $$$ on it  :biggrin:
> *


not a baller but let's do it :cheesy: :cheesy: , but why till march? let's do it now :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lil flip video "because of me they respect htown"

flip must have forgotten about uncle face and the ghetto boys. been puttin it down for the h 

flip gets 2 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: for that

best thing he ever did was the freestyle on southside still holdin other than that he shit is bootylicious


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2007, 07:17 PM~6996206
> *not a baller but let's do it :cheesy:  :cheesy: , but why till march? let's do it now :biggrin:
> *


i gotta get it right first. im in between buckets right now


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2007, 07:18 PM~6996214
> *i gotta get it right first.  im in between buckets right now
> *


no problema  mean while i b having fun at irvingnton on sundays, yup yup when??? SUNDAY!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 15 2007, 06:17 PM~6995086
> *you can say all that, but it dont amount to
> PANCAKE NECK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2007, 09:24 PM~6996256
> *no problema   mean while i b having fun at irvingnton on sundays, yup yup when??? SUNDAY!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:  sunday................!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 07:57 PM~6996501
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:   sunday................!!
> *


que tranza raza


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

irvington huh.. dunno about n.side.. them ******* aint right


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 15 2007, 10:23 AM~6991101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michael's grandma makes them for him too, all he has to do it ask her and it would be a done deal!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jan 15 2007, 10:59 PM~6997234
> *Sorry I don't do tortillas, can't even remember the last time I even 'tried' to make them.
> Michael's grandma makes them for him too, all he has to do it ask her and it would be a done deal!
> *


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 10:02 PM~6997257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you posted a funny image?!?!?! Just a red x on this end
:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jan 15 2007, 11:04 PM~6997279
> *I'm assuming you posted a funny image?!?!?!  Just a red x on this end
> :dunno:
> *


dr evil, saying "o 'rly"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint as funny, when you have to describe it..

:angry:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 10:05 PM~6997307
> *aint as funny, when you have to describe it..
> 
> :angry:
> *



BUT THAT IS^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 10:04 PM~6997294
> *dr evil, saying "o 'rly"
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cant go 2 sleep and i have 2 get up in 2 hours


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 12:13 AM~6998022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sixty8imp:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

its cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 04:56 AM~6999290
> *Sixty8imp:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2007, 07:17 AM~6999491
> *its cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nice and warm here at the office :cheesy: 


*Rich Boy Sellin' Crack coke ****** Wanna Jack Shit Tight floss neck Just Bought 
A Cadillac(Throw Some D's On Da Bitch!!)Just Bought A Cadillac(Throw Some D's 
On Dat Bitch!!)Just Bought A Cadillac(Throw Some D's On Dat Bitch!!) 

Rich Boy Sellin Crack Fuck ****** Wanna Jack Shit floss neck Just Bought A 
Cadillac Took It To Da Chop Shop Got Da Damn Top Dropped Two Colored Flipped Flopped 
Candy Red Lolipop. Its Hoes In Da parkin'lot but i Still Got My Glock Cocked 
New Money Motha Fucka Don't You See Da Big Knot Don't You See Da Big Chain Don't 
You Da Big Rims Wonda Who Dey Hatin' On Lately Baby Its Him Candy Paint, Gator Skin 
Seats Call Me Dun Dee,Up In Yo 'hood Im Da Boy Dat You Wanna Be Haydurs Wish 
Dey Could Feel Da Wood In My 83' Ridin' Wit No Tint So Motha-Mothas No Its Me... 

Rich Boy Sellin' Crack coke ****** Wanna Jack Shit Tight floss neck Just Bought 
A Cadillac(Throw Some D's On Da Bitch!!)Just Bought A Cadillac(Throw Some D's 
On Dat Bitch!!)Just Bought A Cadillac(Throw Some D's On Dat Bitch!!) 

I Neva Slip, I Neva Fall, Alot Of Hoes Give Me Dey Numbas But I Neva Call 
A Real O.G Look At VIP nd see a ***** Ball, then Afta We Hit Da Club baby Imma Hit Dem Draws Yea 
Imma Brek You Off And thats all, Every Freak Should Have A Picture Of My 
Dick On Dey Wall Polow Be The Shit Zone 4 Be The Click Yea Dis Fa My Dawgs 
Yea Gangsters, Hustlas,Wankstas,Bustas (Wait A Minute Muthafucka) 

Rich Boy Sellin' Crack Fuck ****** Wanna Jack Shit Tight floss neck Just Bought 
A Cadillac(Throw Some D's On Da Bitch!!)Just Bought A Cadillac(Throw Some D's 
On Dat Bitch!!)Just Bought A Cadillac(Throw Some D's On Dat Bitch!!) 

Hit The Block On Some New 10 Thousand Dolla Wheels. Kinda Strange How I Feel, 
Toucha Gator On My Wheel Got Peanut Butter Icecream Petterpan Seats Just Gotta 
Fresh Cut Now We Lookin For Them Freaks. Take Her Bacc Yella Bitch Make Her Dropp 
Dem Draws Ima Show yuh howta Ball,Middle Finga To Da Law So Fuck Dem 
****** What Dey Wanna Do? Hatin On A PlayaCus My 'lac skate 22's. When 
I Pull Up Imma Park Right At Da Front Pour Lean In My Cup Got Purp In My Blunt. 
Imma Real Pimp Bitch Im Not Playin' Like A Trick Just Bought A New 'lac to Put Dem 
Thangs On Dat Bitch!!!!! 

Rich Boy Sellin' Crack Fuck ****** Wanna Jack Shit Tight floss neck Just Bought 
A Cadillac(Throw Some D's On Da Bitch!!)Just Bought A Cadillac(Throw Some D's 
On Dat Bitch!!)Just Bought A Cadillac(Throw Some D's On Dat Bitch!!)*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin: 


Off topic: check this link out, this guy actually achieved what many of us dreamt of when we were little. Being able to fly. 

Check out the video.

http://jet-man.com/actuel_eng.html#


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 16 2007, 09:02 AM~6999685
> *:biggrin:
> Off topic:  check this link out, this guy actually achieved what many of us dreamt of when we were little.    Being able to fly.
> 
> ...


is it worksafe oscar?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:29 AM~6999597
> *nice and warm here at the office  :cheesy:
> Rich Boy Sellin' Crack coke ****** Wanna Jack Shit Tight floss neck Just Bought
> A Cadillac(Throw Some D's On Da Bitch!!)Just Bought A Cadillac(Throw Some D's
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 09:15 AM~6999725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The ReText Pirate! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


(It's a nerd/dork thang, you wouldn't understand :dunno: )


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:26 AM~6999757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que Vivan Los Astros!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 04:56 AM~6999290
> *Sixty8imp:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 09:26 AM~6999757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$ shipped?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 09:28 AM~6999766
> *Coca Pearl
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 09:29 AM~6999772
> *$ shipped?
> *


*one million dollars..*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

What is the craziest thing any of you have done to get revenge on someone?


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 09:33 AM~6999785
> *What is the craziest thing any of you have done to get revenge on someone?
> :biggrin:
> *


Nothing, time will revenge the person.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:35 AM~6999798
> *Nothing, time will revenge the person.
> *



si... ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 09:38 AM~6999809
> *si... ?
> *


what are you planning to do P-2?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:39 AM~6999811
> *what are you planning to do P-2?
> *


nothing.
:scrutinize: 

P-2?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 09:40 AM~6999815
> *nothing.
> :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


pedos


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:43 AM~6999826
> *pedos
> *



mest up....


I want to read masterplans, not "oh key their cars" type stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 09:45 AM~6999837
> *mest up....
> I want to read masterplans, not "oh key their cars" type stuff.
> *


that's bish moves


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:48 AM~6999849
> *that's bish moves
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok, well years ago when i was in my early 20's, rang up this vato since his ruca didn't want to leave my apartment. told him that i was her sancho and got tired of her psycho a$$. :angel: 

think he divorced her after that.  


revenge was on her since she keyed my regal.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:51 AM~6999864
> *ok, well years ago when i was in my early 20's, rang up this vato since his ruca didn't want to leave my apartment.  told him that i was her sancho and got tired of her psycho a$$.  :angel:
> 
> think he divorced her after that.
> ...



mest up, this girl was staying there with you, or just for the night? 

Poor Regal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 09:54 AM~6999878
> *mest up, this girl was staying there with you, or just for the night?
> 
> Poor Regal.
> *


Nah, she got mad since she found another girl at my apartment. LOL

I was like "bish, you married :twak: "


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:56 AM~6999896
> *Nah, she got mad since she found another girl at my apartment.  LOL
> 
> I was like "bish, you married  :twak: "
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 10:04 AM~6999948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't do that anymore. I'm an ---> :angel: '07


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 16 2007, 09:31 AM~6999783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brawd tried playing me.. so next time i went out with her.. drove over to crystal beach.. in water, yanked bikini off.. went back to car..she sittin in water thinkin im playing.. drove off.. left bish butt naked on crystal beach all alone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 10:19 AM~7000009
> *brawd tried playing me.. so next time i went out with her..  drove over to crystal beach..  in water, yanked bikini off..  went back to car..she sittin in water thinkin im playing..  drove off..  left bish butt naked on crystal beach all alone.
> 
> 
> *


and you went to palace in with Lefita la Jefita and Rightwonda?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

as a courtesy, i'll be offering motivational quotes in my signature, new one every week.. in hopes to help others.. as its been brought to my attention, i should use my powers for good!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 10:38 AM~7000094
> *as a courtesy, i'll be offering motivational quotes in my signature, new one every week..    in hopes to help others..    as its been brought to my attention, i should use my powers for good!
> 
> 
> *


ok no0b


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> nice and warm here at the office :cheesy:
> 
> yea and im outside on the computer... :uh: ... :biggrin: ..talkin bout when i woke up to go to work...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 16 2007, 10:41 AM~7000110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my pinche gato decided to sleep on my bed. fker kept pressing into my side since it was a cold mofogah last night. :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> yea and im outside on the computer... :uh: ... :biggrin: ..talkin bout when i woke up to go to work...


my pinche gato decided to sleep on my bed. fker kept pressing into my side since it was a cold mofogah last night. :angry:
[/quote]
My dog froze his ass off put his ass in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2007, 10:48 AM~7000144
> *My dog froze his ass off put his ass in the garage :biggrin:
> *


LOL, same here, but i ran the dryer for them several times this a.m. didn't get much sleep.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 07:10 AM~6999709
> *is it worksafe oscar?
> *



Si señor...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7000215


:banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda quiet..hmmm


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 09:26 AM~6999757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: How many years ago did I take that pic, Hny?! Good Times


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 09:28 AM~6999766
> *Coca Pearl
> 
> 
> ...


Dj Latin :


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 16 2007, 12:15 PM~7000802
> *:cheesy: How many years ago did I take that pic, Hny?!  Good Times
> *


looks like she was at a sports bar chilling


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

today a sad day for me.. :tears: 


but i'll maintain.. know me.. shyt dont keep me down..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 12:20 PM~7000850
> *today a sad day for me..    :tears:
> but i'll maintain..  know me..  shyt dont keep me down..
> 
> ...


Stop :tears: and


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 12:26 PM~7000905
> *Stop  :tears: and
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 12:20 PM~7000850
> *today a sad day for me..    :tears:
> but i'll maintain..  know me..  shyt dont keep me down..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that primo. We all got them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 12:33 PM~7000953
> *Sorry to hear that primo.  We all got them.
> *


yeah.. 



to change subject.. 

i i got text message early this morning.. saying..

"look my husband and i had huge fight, he found out i was seeing you. i can't see you no more. hope you're not mad, i'm sorry"












i replied..

"who is this?" 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fucking home wrecker
shell be back..
they alwasy come back.....



well as for mandingo. they do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 12:37 PM~7000988
> *fucking home wrecker
> shell be back..
> they alwasy come back.....
> ...


QUE QUE?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 09:35 AM~6999798
> *Nothing, time will revenge the person.
> *


Karma......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like i said other day..

"i aint no home wrecka, something already wrong with that relationship, if she wants to be fk'n around with me"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 12:39 PM~7001001
> *Karma......
> *


that bish too..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 12:36 PM~7000974
> *yeah..
> to change subject..
> 
> ...



She was surpose to come over after the fight......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 12:40 PM~7001019
> *that bish too..
> 
> 
> *


This is proof karma is real!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i still havent found out how that wreck happened.. no one tells me ish


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 12:46 PM~7001076
> *This is proof karma is real!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 12:44 PM~7001050
> *She was surpose to come over after the fight......
> *


well, still no sure who she is.. my new years resolution was to stop seeing married chics.. so those brawds got deleted from my cell phone.. and i dont recognize the #. 

so,guess it dont matter. and NO, that aint got nothing to do with me being down today.. today is day my g/f passed away few years back.. and dont go gettin all "awww..im sorry.. " or putting this smiley. :angel: 

she woulda called ya'll puzzies for [email protected] shyt like that.. she was rude, and mean and had more guns then me, and always ready to box.. but fine too..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 12:53 PM~7001139
> *i still havent found out how that wreck happened.. no one tells me ish
> *


I was on Hwy6 and Bellair at the light 3rd car back, then whammmm!!! Stupid 16 year old fuckwad In his brand new s-10 smaked into me then bounced off of me hit a Astro van. Hes was going between 45-65mph's (the cops guessed). Hit me so hard pushed me into a brandnew lincoln..... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 12:53 PM~7001139
> *i still havent found out how that wreck happened.. no one tells me ish
> *


see , what happen was.. he was driving right.. then he saw an impala roll by.. then when he realized it was in a dime-a-dozen lac.. his subconcience took over and tried to do a komkazi run at the impala..but hit curb.. and flipped like 97192374912374897 times.. 


least, what i think i heard..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 10:57 AM~7001183
> *well, still no sure who she is..  my new years resolution was to stop seeing married chics..  so those brawds got deleted from my cell phone..  and i dont recognize the #.
> 
> so,guess it dont matter.  and NO, that aint got nothing to do with me being down today..    today is day my g/f passed away few years back..    and dont go gettin all "awww..im sorry.. " or putting this smiley.  :angel:
> ...


 :angel: 
be strong my black brotha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 10:59 AM~7001220
> *I was on Hwy6 and Bellair at the light 3rd car back, then whammmm!!! Stupid 16 year old fuckwad In his brand new s-10 smaked into me then bounced off of me hit a Astro van. Hes was going between 45-65mph's (the cops guessed). Hit me so hard pushed me into a brandnew lincoln..... :angry:
> *


fuckin sucks..i bet u stripped that car of everything tha was savageable..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 12:57 PM~7001183
> *well, still no sure who she is..  my new years resolution was to stop seeing married chics..  so those brawds got deleted from my cell phone..  and i dont recognize the #.
> 
> so,guess it dont matter.  and NO, that aint got nothing to do with me being down today..    today is day my g/f passed away few years back..    and dont go gettin all "awww..im sorry.. " or putting this smiley.  :angel:
> ...



Gotta you homie. Well stop being down. She's calling you a pussy right now.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 12:59 PM~7001222
> *see , what happen was..  he was driving right.. then he saw an impala roll by..  then when he realized it was in a dime-a-dozen lac..  his subconcience took over and tried to do a komkazi run at the impala..but hit curb.. and flipped like 97192374912374897 times..
> least, what i think i heard..
> *


This quote is proof your a jackass!! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 01:01 PM~7001247
> *fuckin sucks..i bet u stripped that car of everything tha was savageable..
> *


lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 11:02 AM~7001261
> *This quote is proof your a jackass!! :cheesy:
> *


shouldnt u be at work un-icing my freeways


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 01:03 PM~7001281
> *shouldnt u be at work un-icing my freeways
> *


No I just build em...... Even if I was I'd still be on here. My laptop has wireless


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 01:00 PM~7001228
> *:angel:
> be strong my black brotha
> *


asa mama lakum


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 16 2007, 01:02 PM~7001260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them wurdz of wizdum sucka.. betta recognize..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 01:08 PM~7001342
> *:biggrin:  nuff said..
> 
> *


So break out the rum! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 01:10 PM~7001365
> *So break out the rum! :biggrin:
> *


thats for 2nite, during freezing rain.. got hood rat down street imma call over to keep me wurm..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 01:08 PM~7001342
> *:biggrin:  nuff said..
> them wurdz of wizdum sucka..  betta recognize..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 16 2007, 11:05 AM~7001303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what? :uh: 
fuck u bish


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 01:11 PM~7001374
> *thats for 2nite, during freezing rain..  got hood rat down street imma call over to keep me wurm..
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

My girl pissed me off so I left and went to the other crib.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 10 2007, 01:51 PM~6952206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH RIGHT..... YOU KNOW YOU'll lift THE Le CAB! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7001399
> *aww i see..
> what? :uh:
> fuck u bish
> *


my bad.. i thought u spoke blk muslin.. u know.. like them dudes in bow ties..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 01:16 PM~7001416
> *my bad.. i thought u spoke blk muslin..  u know..  like them dudes in bow ties..
> *



Bean pie my Brotha!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i'm off today....boss called this mornin...i said...it's an ice storm here...she says...ok ....stay home....i went to sleep and just got up....looked outside...and it's snowin like a mofo....can't tell you the last time i saw snow here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 01:48 PM~7001760
> *i'm off today....boss called this mornin...i said...it's an ice storm here...she says...ok ....stay home....i went to sleep and just got up....looked outside...and it's snowin like a mofo....can't tell you the last time i saw snow here.... :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 01:48 PM~7001760
> *i'm off today....boss called this mornin...i said...it's an ice storm here...she says...ok ....stay home....i went to sleep and just got up....looked outside...and it's snowin like a mofo....can't tell you the last time i saw snow here.... :biggrin:
> *


looks like im gonna be off all week....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 12:51 PM~7001785
> *looks like im gonna be off all week....
> *


get me those pics homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 01:59 PM~7001912
> *get me those pics homie.... :biggrin:
> *


I will they in the Tahoe and my girl took it to work cuz its 4 wheel drive and it might get icy..LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 12:59 PM~7001220
> *I was on Hwy6 and Bellair at the light 3rd car back, then whammmm!!! Stupid 16 year old fuckwad In his brand new s-10 smaked into me then bounced off of me hit a Astro van. Hes was going between 45-65mph's (the cops guessed). Hit me so hard pushed me into a brandnew lincoln..... :angry:
> *


you didn't end up in the hospital?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 01:02 PM~7001260
> *Gotta you homie. Well stop being down. She's calling you a pussy right now.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 01:01 PM~7001935
> *I will they in the Tahoe and my girl took it to work cuz its 4 wheel drive and it might get icy..LOL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


doors on the cars here are frozen shut......me and cathy were outside having a snowball fight....hands froze up quick....but it was fun....i'll get pics when she finds the damn camera :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 01:48 PM~7001760
> *i'm off today....boss called this mornin...i said...it's an ice storm here...she says...ok ....stay home....i went to sleep and just got up....looked outside...and it's snowin like a mofo....can't tell you the last time i saw snow here.... :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 01:51 PM~7001785
> *looks like im gonna be off all week....
> *


AIGHT.. I FOUND SOMETHING you might not like, and might make you cry.. so brace yourself..

False Start
_By Allison Stacy _ 








Was Detroit's historical hero a genealogical fraud? Antoine de la Mothe Cadillac, the city's founder, claimed to come from a noble family in southern France. According to Cadillac's marriage certificate, his father was a member of the Toulouse Parliament and his mother was descended from the aristocratic Malenfant family. 

But Cadillac apparently forged his family origins. The Detroit Free Press recently exposed Cadillac's heritage hoax: As it turns out, Cadillac—né Antoine Laumet—was actually a commoner. So was his mom. His dad was a local judge, not a member of parliament. Cadillac fabricated the coat of arms that the Cadillac car company later adopted. 

Most historians agree that Cadillac was an arrogant, greedy (albeit well-educated) con artist. So how has he managed to dupe Detroiters for 300 years? A great city wants a hero, not a scoundrel. As historian Yves Zoltvany told the Free Press, "It was expected that civic-minded Detroiters with a taste of history would make him into a great man"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 02:02 PM~7001950
> *you didn't end up in the hospital?
> *


si, I did


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 02:06 PM~7002003
> *AIGHT.. I FOUND SOMETHING you might not like, and might make you cry.. so brace yourself..
> 
> False Start
> ...


I failed US history too..... WTF you want a cookie or somethin? who gives a fk!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 01:06 PM~7002003
> *AIGHT.. I FOUND SOMETHING you might not like, and might make you cry.. so brace yourself..
> 
> False Start
> ...



that's Gang$ta.....

he also came up with the phrase......



Throw some D's on it...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 02:06 PM~7002009
> *si, I did
> *


one of my fears is getting rear ended like that. luckily the black bish that should have been at home on doctors rest was only going 5mph when she hit my mazda.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 02:11 PM~7002061
> *that's Gang$ta.....
> 
> he also came up with the phrase......
> ...


mr cadi was a thug.. man hold up.. uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 02:10 PM~7002048
> *I failed US history too..... WTF you want a cookie or somethin? who gives a fk!!
> *


AGREE, i barely passed history, didn't care for whiteman's "let you tell it" stuff.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

knowledge is power.. putoz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 02:14 PM~7002096
> *knowledge is power..  putoz
> *


KNOWLEDGE DEEZNUTZ PUTO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 16 2007, 09:15 AM~7000802
> *:cheesy: How many years ago did I take that pic, Hny?!  Good Times
> *


DID YOU GET BENT OVER THIS PAST WEEKEND


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 02:14 PM~7002096
> *knowledge is power..  putoz
> *


I use to own a Cadillac to. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 11:20 AM~7002171
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

in like 86, I HAD AN 81 SEVILLE.. FWD, SUCKED AZZ.. LIKE THIS ONE.. i was 17 at the time.. 1st tranny went, lost reverse..use to push out of parking spots.. then engine finally blew.. sat in driveway for 2 years..then someone made offer.. of $700 and sold it. 










then in about 96 i had a 84 coupe de ville.. that was suppose to be a project car, but never happened.. when timing went bad, sold it for $300 same week i sold an 81 monte carl cl, that was fk'n up also.. then i got the 88 luxury sport.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

click on em

it's starting to melt :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 16 2007, 11:15 AM~7000802
> *:cheesy: How many years ago did I take that pic, Hny?!  Good Times
> *


 :roflmao: 

that was back when the astros were up against the cardinals. youre right...good times.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 02:41 PM~7002386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


am i trippin..or does the paint on hood not match paint on fenders?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 12:02 PM~7001260
> *Gotta you homie. Well stop being down. She's calling you a pussy right now.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 02:43 PM~7002412
> *click on em
> 
> it's starting to melt  :angry:
> ...


how much for the house next door?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 02:43 PM~7002412
> *click on em
> 
> it's starting to melt  :angry:
> ...


WHEELS DON'T MATCH


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 01:43 PM~7002412
> *click on em
> 
> it's starting to melt  :angry:
> ...


  

ill be staying home tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 12:47 PM~7002465
> *am i trippin..or does the paint on hood not match paint on fenders?
> *


it has a blue and white ice pearl in it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2007, 02:50 PM~7002490
> *
> 
> ill be staying home tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


CHICKENS. man you all wouldn't last in chicago. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 02:50 PM~7002497
> *it has a blue and white ice pearl in it
> *


WHERE'S YOUR SHOP LOCATED AT SO I CAN GET MY DVD :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 16 2007, 01:47 PM~7002465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you look closely...there is a baby blue pinstripe between the white and blue....was gonna get more baby blue done, but i might just repaint the whole car....wheels may be for sale soon since i have the 72's now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 16 2007, 02:49 PM~7002482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT DOES IT MATCH.. CAUSE LOOKING CLOSE AT EDGE LOOKS LIKE DIFFERENT SHADES.. I'M JUST SAYING..NAMEAN

AND SEND ME PICS OF THE RIMS.. GONNA START COLLECTION OF BLUE CHINAZ..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 01:56 PM~7002551
> *X2
> BUT DOES IT MATCH.. CAUSE LOOKING CLOSE AT EDGE LOOKS LIKE DIFFERENT SHADES..    I'M JUST SAYING..NAMEAN
> 
> ...


yes homie...it does match...i guess the pearl is throwin you off.....if you serious bout the rims, we can talk...won't waste my time takin pics for nothin.... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 02:59 PM~7002578
> *yes homie...it does match...i guess the pearl is throwin you off.....if you serious bout the rims, we can talk...won't waste my time takin pics for nothin.... :angry:
> *


WAIT, nevermind.. only like spokes painted, not outter rim.. sorry..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 02:56 PM~7002551
> *X2
> BUT DOES IT MATCH.. CAUSE LOOKING CLOSE AT EDGE LOOKS LIKE DIFFERENT SHADES..    I'M JUST SAYING..NAMEAN
> 
> ...


Yeah right you want thme for the 68!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 12:52 PM~7002510
> *WHERE'S YOUR SHOP LOCATED AT SO I CAN GET MY DVD  :twak:
> *


off of fuqua and monroe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 03:02 PM~7002614
> *off of fuqua and monroe
> *


see you there :scrutinize: 

remind me though


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:04 PM~7002646
> *
> 
> remind me though
> *


 :nono: Tie a ribbon around you finger with a tag on it to remind yourself.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 03:02 PM~7002612
> *Yeah right you want thme for the 68!
> *


SHHHHHHHH.. :twak: 



J/K.. NEXT SET OF RIMS THAT GO ON 68 WILL BE REAL D'S, OR MAYBE Z'S..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 01:04 PM~7002646
> *see you there  :scrutinize:
> 
> remind me though
> *


ill forget.. im a bout to go work on a motorcycle i have to paint.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 03:07 PM~7002685
> *ill forget.. im a bout to go work on a motorcycle i have to paint.. :cheesy:
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 03:07 PM~7002685
> *ill forget.. im a bout to go work on a motorcycle i have to paint.. :cheesy:
> *


AINT U SUPPOSE TO START ON MY CAR TOMORROW? 

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 01:51 PM~7002500
> *CHICKENS.  man you all wouldn't last in chicago.  LOL
> *


i wouldnt want to live in chicago. it has nothing to do with being a chicken. i just want to stay my lazy ass at home.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2007, 02:10 PM~7002715
> *i wouldnt want to live in chicago. it has nothing to do with being a chicken. i just want to stay my lazy ass at home.
> *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 02:10 PM~7002721
> *x2
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2007, 02:10 PM~7002715
> *i wouldnt want to live in chicago. it has nothing to do with being a chicken. i just want to stay my lazy ass at home.
> *



chicago is overrated... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:07 PM~7002678
> *SHHHHHHHH..  :twak:
> J/K..  NEXT SET OF RIMS THAT GO ON 68 WILL BE REAL D'S, OR MAYBE Z'S..
> *


If so don't put bags on it. :nono: That would be a fcked up combo.

Impala :thumbsup: 
D's or Z's :thumbsup: 
Grocery Bags :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 02:16 PM~7002783
> *If so don't put bags on it.  :nono: That would be a fcked up combo.
> 
> Impala :thumbsup:
> ...



mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 16 2007, 01:08 PM~7002695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am.. we still got alot of material to buy.. and blah blah blah...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2007, 03:10 PM~7002715
> *i wouldnt want to live in chicago. it has nothing to do with being a chicken. i just want to stay my lazy ass at home.
> *


that's cool. i was lazy yesterday so i left at 4pm. guess it was due to MLK day, felt like a lazy ******


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 02:22 PM~7002854
> *that's cool.  i was lazy yesterday so i left at 4pm.  guess it was due to MLK day, felt like a lazy ******
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 03:12 PM~7002745
> *chicago is overrated...  :0
> *


Chicago is still there, Spokes N Juice went bye bye after being overrated. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 02:23 PM~7002865
> *Chicago is still there, Spokes N Juice went bye bye after being overrated.  :biggrin:
> *





I knew Id get a reaction from you to that one... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 03:24 PM~7002879
> *I knew Id get a reaction from you to that one...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:  ,
speaking of, I'll be in Chicago in May :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 02:25 PM~7002882
> *:biggrin:   ,
> speaking of, I'll be in Chicago in May  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :cheesy: 


I need to go up there this year, visit the rest of the Varela clan  .


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:25 PM~7002882
> *:biggrin:   ,
> speaking of, I'll be in Chicago in May  :cheesy:
> *


Did you ever get a chance to go to Dallas for your chrome?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 03:28 PM~7002911
> *Did you ever get a chance to go to Dallas for your chrome?
> *


Haven't taken off what I need to get chromed yet. Probably go in March.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 02:51 PM~7002500
> *CHICKENS.  man you all wouldn't last in chicago.  LOL
> *


AH ******, dont be talkin to her like that.. get yo azz popped in grill..


oh, and FK chicago.. chicago aint got shyt htown dont, except snow and more trash on streets.and in winter the snow covers the trash..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:29 PM~7002922
> *Haven't taken off what I need to get chromed yet.  Probably go in March.
> *


Ok. I should be back up that way b4 then. In March there is going to be a car show is Dallas on the 18th if not mistaken.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 16 2007, 03:16 PM~7002783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


payday fri.. wanna do tear down thurs? start paint fri, be done and buffed by sunday?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:32 PM~7002942
> *AH ******, dont be talkin to her like that..  get yo azz popped in grill..
> oh, and FK chicago..  chicago aint got shyt htown dont, except snow and more trash on streets.and in winter the snow covers the trash..
> *


Damn Sixty8imp is tryin you get gangsta on you Latin:

IMG]http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/Coca_Pearl/doggydog.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 03:36 PM~7002997
> *Damn Sixty8imp is tryin you get gangsta on you Latin:
> 
> IMG]http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/Coca_Pearl/doggydog.jpg[/IMG]
> *


 :uh: slow down when you clickin shyt.. i kn0w u got hard on, just thinkin of clownin..but take it slow.. then maybe image will pop up.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:32 PM~7002942
> *AH ******, dont be talkin to her like that..  get yo azz popped in grill..
> oh, and FK chicago..  chicago aint got shyt htown dont, except snow and more trash on streets.and in winter the snow covers the trash..
> *


Damn Sixty8imp is tryin you get gangsta on you Latin:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:22 PM~7002854
> *that's cool.  i was lazy yesterday so i left at 4pm.  guess it was due to MLK day, felt like a lazy ******
> *


 :roflmao: GUESS THAT'S WHY I PLAYED VIDEO GAMES MOST OF YESTERDAY TOO? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 03:38 PM~7003028
> *Damn Sixty8imp is tryin you get gangsta on you Latin:
> 
> 
> ...


there u go again..u clicked reply instead of edit.. go try again.. we'll pretend we didnt see it.. 

::covers eyes::


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:34 PM~7002980
> *ah ******.. u go worry about the bumper on your g-body..    let big boys worry about what to do with classics..  ok potna!!
> *


There is nothing wrong with the bumper on my car. :nono: :nono: 

And you was the one at the park :tears: becuz you wanted your LS back. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:32 PM~7002942
> *AH ******, dont be talkin to her like that..  get yo azz popped in grill..
> oh, and FK chicago..  chicago aint got shyt htown dont, except snow and more trash on streets.and in winter the snow covers the trash..
> *


I think you lost your ticket to her heart already dot com. even more when you revealed that you ask guys if they are hot. :ugh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 16 2007, 02:12 PM~7002734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a few days ago you said you guys might not be moving to Shelby after all, is the land still for sale? I'm sure not at your in-law hookup price though  

I was reading a few pages back and my son is sitting next to me talking and said, "go back up momma....look.....that's mario shaking Princess Peach!!!"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:38 PM~7003024
> *:uh:  slow down when you clickin shyt..  i kn0w u got hard on, just thinkin of clownin..but take it slow..    then maybe image will pop up.
> *


Don't get upset becuz you go to the motel to use them dck beat on youself and come on here and say that you was with someone's wife..... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 03:41 PM~7003050
> *There is nothing wrong with the bumper on my car. :nono:  :nono:
> 
> And you was the one at the park  :tears: becuz you wanted your LS back. :0
> *


just so i can show ya'll niggush how you suppose to rip thru a parking lot on 3.. suppose to be doing it drunk, while grubbin hot wings, and talkin on da phone.. like i use to do on richmond back in da days..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jan 16 2007, 03:42 PM~7003067
> *Hey Monica, how was your birthday?  Don't know much about Chicago but I LOVED living in Denver, LOVED IT!!!  The weather was the best part about it.
> I saw a few days ago you said you guys might not be moving to Shelby after all, is the land still for sale?  I'm sure not at your in-law hookup price though
> 
> ...


sorry...... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:45 PM~7003103
> *just so i can show ya'll niggush how you suppose to rip thru a parking lot on 3..    suppose to be doing it drunk, while grubbin hot wings, and talkin on da phone..  like i use to do on richmond back in da days..
> 
> 
> ...


in the pink monte :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 02:46 PM~7003107
> *sorry...... :0
> *



troublemaker.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 03:46 PM~7003117
> *troublemaker.
> *


AGREE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:46 PM~7003113
> *in the pink monte  :ugh:
> *


puzzy pink to be exact!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:45 PM~7003103
> *just so i can show ya'll niggush how you suppose to rip thru a parking lot on 3..    suppose to be doing it drunk, while grubbin hot wings, and talkin on da phone..  like i use to do on richmond back in da days..
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still cry when you pull pic out or do you have it frame on your wall above your couch. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jan 16 2007, 03:42 PM~7003067
> *I was reading a few pages back and my son is sitting next to me talking and said, "go back up momma....look.....that's mario shaking Princess Peach!!!"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


he gotta learn how to "shake" females from somewhere..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 03:48 PM~7003135
> *Do you still cry when you pull pic out or do you have it frame on your wall above your couch. :biggrin:
> *


Mexicans don't frame shit. some scotch tape or a thumb tack y voila!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:49 PM~7003153
> *Mexicans don't frame shit.  some scotch tape or a thumb tack y voila!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:49 PM~7003147
> *he gotta learn how to "shake" females from somewhere..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Jan 16 2007, 03:40 PM~7003040
> *:roflmao: GUESS THAT'S WHY I PLAYED VIDEO GAMES MOST OF YESTERDAY TOO? :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:49 PM~7003153
> *Mexicans don't frame shit.  some scotch tape or a thumb tack y voila!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Maybe Ima bust out the Atari and play some PitFall today


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 16 2007, 02:46 PM~7003107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:49 PM~7003153
> *Mexicans don't frame shit.  some scotch tape or a thumb tack y voila!
> *


pretty soon, you can pretty much consider it "kodak wallpaper" cause there aint a spot left on the wall..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jan 16 2007, 03:56 PM~7003216
> *It's okay, just thought it was funny, I should've known better than to have him next to me while viewing lil.......He just is a big Nintendo player....
> :uh:
> *


what i say? what i say? 

:dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:57 PM~7003226
> *what i say?    what i say?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Its hard to tell cuz you always sayin somethin!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 03:59 PM~7003242
> *Its hard to tell cuz you always sayin somethin!! :uh:
> *


i aint say that..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 04:00 PM~7003259
> *i aint say that..
> *


Take the hot pocket out your mouth so we can understand you. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 03:59 PM~7003242
> *Its hard to tell cuz you always sayin somethin!! :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard an htown LIL'er is gettin hitched soon.. 

aint saying names..cause i aint fk'n chismoso like latin..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 02:43 PM~7002412
> *click on em
> 
> it's starting to melt  :angry:
> ...


Mac2lac is you Cutty for sale I know someone that is looking to buy one?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 04:15 PM~7003430
> *heard an htown LIL'er is gettin hitched soon..
> 
> aint saying names..cause i aint fk'n chismoso like latin..
> *


i think you take the cake when it comes to chisme.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 03:20 PM~7003498
> *Mac2lac is you Cutty for sale I know someone that is looking to buy one?
> *


sorry not for sale...
that's our hopper homie....actually need to put some work into it....hopefully it's comin out soon... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 04:23 PM~7003535
> *sorry not for sale...
> that's our hopper homie....actually need to put some work into it....hopefully it's comin out soon... :biggrin:
> *


you don't sell shit, you'd rather starve than let something go. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 01:34 PM~7002980
> *ah ******.. u go worry about the bumper on your g-body..    let big boys worry about what to do with classics..  ok potna!!
> payday fri..  wanna do tear down thurs?  start paint fri, be done and buffed by sunday?
> *


wont be buffed by sunday.. gotta let the paint cure.. its cold out *****.. shit takes alot longer to dry..how much money u got.. u bout to spend atleast 450 on material im guessin..


latin.. come by the crib after work.. and pink up the bideo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 02:23 PM~7003535
> *sorry not for sale...
> that's our hopper homie....actually need to put some work into it....hopefully it's comin out soon... :biggrin:
> *


and then ill throw some paint on it :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:23 PM~7003542
> *you don't sell shit, you'd rather starve than let something go.  LOL
> *



do i look like i starve to you? :biggrin: ....i hold onto shit until someone really wants it.....sound familiar? workin on a dayton collection right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 04:25 PM~7003558
> *do i look like i starve to you?  :biggrin: ....i hold onto shit until someone really wants it.....sound familiar? workin on a dayton collection right now.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 04:24 PM~7003546
> *wont be buffed by sunday.. gotta let the paint cure.. its cold out *****.. shit takes alot longer to dry..how much money u got.. u bout to spend atleast 450 on material im guessin..
> latin.. come by the crib after work.. and pink up the bideo
> *


no problem, i'll call for directions


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 02:26 PM~7003582
> *no problem, i'll call for directions
> *


ok babe
:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:23 PM~7003542
> *you don't sell shit, you'd rather starve than let something go.  LOL
> *


U'r the same way................ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 04:23 PM~7003535
> *sorry not for sale...
> that's our hopper homie....actually need to put some work into it....hopefully it's comin out soon... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The day Layitlow took a big shit dive

\/\/\/\/\/


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=258260&hl=


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 04:24 PM~7003546
> *wont be buffed by sunday.. gotta let the paint cure.. its cold out *****.. shit takes alot longer to dry..how much money u got.. u bout to spend atleast 450 on material im guessin..
> latin.. come by the crib after work.. and pink up the bideo
> *


i'll call u after work.. and dont talk to me like i'm broke.. i wouldnt be setting date, if i aint have the cash potna!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 04:26 PM~7003590
> *ok babe
> :uh:
> *


i've never been to your house. if katrina didn't happen it would be easy to find it, i'd just ask where does the blackman live, now all them fools are all up in that hood.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:30 PM~7003624
> *The day Layitlow took a big shit dive
> 
> \/\/\/\/\/
> ...


no, this was the day

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=310446&hl=


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 04:32 PM~7003646
> *no, this was the day
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=310446&hl=
> *


i could go out and buy a stock impala and throw spoke wheels and call it a "lowrider" or go way out of town and pick up a caprice and text everyone that i got an impala while not thinking that we all know the difference between those 4 door p.o.s. look like, but what for?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:34 PM~7003661
> *i could go out and buy a stock impala and throw spoke wheels and call it a "lowrider" or go way out of town and pick up a caprice and text everyone that i got an impala while not thinking that we all know the difference between those 4 door p.o.s. look like, but what for?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:30 PM~7003624
> *The day Layitlow took a big shit dive
> 
> \/\/\/\/\/
> ...


20"s

:buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:34 PM~7003661
> *i could go out and buy a stock impala and throw spoke wheels and call it a "lowrider" or go way out of town and pick up a caprice and text everyone that i got an impala while not thinking that we all know the difference between those 4 door p.o.s. look like, but what for?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 27 2006, 11:37 PM~6840281
> *had hydros before..  considering bags this time around..  dont know much about it.. have few questions...
> 
> hear they are just as much trouble as hydros..  my biggest worry is a busted hose or bag..  how often can i expect that?  car isn't a daily.. so wont get alot of use..    and any other problems i can expect?
> ...



YA VALIO MIERDA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FK ALL YA'LL THEN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:30 PM~7003624
> *The day Layitlow took a big shit dive
> 
> \/\/\/\/\/
> ...


I just found a 68 the other day.... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 02:12 PM~7002745
> *chicago is overrated...  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 02:22 PM~7002854
> *that's cool.  i was lazy yesterday so i left at 4pm.  guess it was due to MLK day, felt like a lazy ******
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

now heres a deal!
http://houston.craigslist.org/car/246200227.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jan 16 2007, 02:42 PM~7003067
> *Hey Monica, how was your birthday?  Don't know much about Chicago but I LOVED living in Denver, LOVED IT!!!  The weather was the best part about it.
> I saw a few days ago you said you guys might not be moving to Shelby after all, is the land still for sale?  I'm sure not at your in-law hookup price though
> 
> ...


my bday and my bday weekend was pretty good! thanks for askin. :biggrin:


too cute!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2007, 02:46 PM~7003117
> *troublemaker.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 03:15 PM~7003430
> *heard an htown LIL'er is gettin hitched soon..
> 
> aint saying names..cause i aint fk'n chismoso like latin..
> *


latin...a chismoso instigator....???? 


:roflmao: j.k. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 16 2007, 03:30 PM~7003624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: @ both of you. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 04:59 PM~7003945
> *now heres a deal!
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/246200227.html
> *


saw that the other day. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 16 2007, 02:30 PM~7003625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my hood is rich black folks...
no katrina victims here..


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:34 PM~7003661
> *i could go out and buy a stock impala and throw spoke wheels and call it a "lowrider" or go way out of town and pick up a caprice and text everyone that i got an impala while not thinking that we all know the difference between those 4 door p.o.s. look like, but what for?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 03:38 PM~7003709
> *YA VALIO MIERDA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:16 PM~7004159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 05:14 PM~7004138
> *my hood is rich black folks...
> no katrina victims here..
> *


dang, this is going to be a 1st..


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 16 2007, 04:16 PM~7004163
> *:cheesy:
> *


SUP PRIMA


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:16 PM~7004164
> *dang, this is going to be a 1st..
> *


they are gonna bust out a video for black history month on how to keep yo hood nice.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:16 PM~7004164
> *dang, this is going to be a 1st..
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 04:19 PM~7004195
> *they are gonna bust out a video for black history month on how to keep yo hood nice.....
> *


 :roflmao: ......THEYLL FUCK ALL THOSE HOUSES UP IN LESS THAN 2 YEARS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:18 PM~7004186
> *SUP PRIMA
> *


que onda homie, know of a taqueria where you can show them mugs how to prepare taquitos. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:20 PM~7004212
> *:roflmao: ......THEYLL FUCK ALL THOSE HOUSES UP IN LESS THAN 2 YEARS.
> *


1st come the liquor stores going up around the perimeter, then comes the prostitution, scratch off lotto tickets, milk and some nga's rolling around in a red hyundai with a sawed off.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

there you go danny....hurry up and buy


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=300173


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:20 PM~7004212
> *:roflmao: ......THEYLL FUCK ALL THOSE HOUSES UP IN LESS THAN 2 YEARS.
> *


 :ugh: ........................................................ :ugh: :rofl:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:20 PM~7004215
> *que onda homie, know of a taqueria where you can show them mugs how to prepare taquitos.  :cheesy:
> *


YOU MEAN THE "TONY TACOS". .......YOULL HAVE TO LEAVE POPS AT HOME ON THE NEXT ONE. 

























.......HES TOO IMPATIENT. LOL. = GETS MAD & GOES TO SLEEP. .......GOOD TIMES. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:23 PM~7004242
> *YOU MEAN THE "TONY TACOS". .......YOULL HAVE TO LEAVE POPS AT HOME ON THE NEXT ONE.
> .......HES TOO IMPATIENT. LOL. = GETS MAD & GOES TO SLEEP. .......GOOD TIMES.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he was like "now that is a taquero" LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 04:22 PM~7004237
> *there you go danny....hurry up and buy
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=300173
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:22 PM~7004232
> *1st come the liquor stores going up around the perimeter, then comes the prostitution, scratch off lotto tickets, milk and some nga's rolling around in a red hyundai with a sawed off.
> *



you forgot SIC713 spray painted on the liquor store....and the car will have patterns done by sic kustoms.....and this will be on the back of the milk cartons....


MISSING...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:24 PM~7004255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he was like "now that is a taquero"  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......ARTE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:18 PM~7004186
> *SUP PRIMA
> *


WHAT'S UP PRIMO?! I'M GETTING READY TO LEAVE THE OFFICE ... HEAD TO THE HOUSE AND MAKE SOME ALBONDIGAS ... IT'S FKN COLD OUTSIDE! LOL ... HOPEFULLY IT'LL ICE TONIGHT/TOMORROW AND OUR OFFICE WILL CLOSE :biggrin: TOMORROW IS AMEERAH'S BIRTHDAY SO I WANNA STAY HOME :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:25 PM~7004267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .......ARTE
> *


no shit, i busted out laughing when he said your taco techniques was art. lol


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 16 2007, 04:26 PM~7004273
> *WHAT'S UP PRIMO?!  I'M GETTING READY TO LEAVE THE OFFICE ... HEAD TO THE HOUSE AND MAKE SOME ALBONDIGAS ... IT'S FKN COLD OUTSIDE! LOL ... HOPEFULLY IT'LL ICE TONIGHT/TOMORROW AND OUR OFFICE WILL CLOSE :biggrin: TOMORROW IS AMEERAH'S BIRTHDAY AND I WANNA STAY HOME  :biggrin:
> *


HOLY SHIT THAT SOUNDS GOOD!!!! .....IMA TELL CHALE TO MAKE SOME TONIGHT. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

now this is funny!!!!
http://houston.craigslist.org/wan/263642595.html


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 16 2007, 04:26 PM~7004273
> *WHAT'S UP PRIMO?!  I'M GETTING READY TO LEAVE THE OFFICE ... HEAD TO THE HOUSE AND MAKE SOME ALBONDIGAS ... IT'S FKN COLD OUTSIDE! LOL ... HOPEFULLY IT'LL ICE TONIGHT/TOMORROW AND OUR OFFICE WILL CLOSE :biggrin: TOMORROW IS AMEERAH'S BIRTHDAY SO I WANNA STAY HOME  :biggrin:
> *



CATHY hookin up the chili right now....white rice and cornbread.....MAYNE HOLD UP......


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:26 PM~7004284
> *no shit, i busted out laughing when he said your taco techniques was art.  lol
> *


I ATE THERE SOMETIME LAST MONTH. ........I STARTED LAUGHING WHEN I MADE ONE. ..........:LOOKS AROUND TO SEE IF SOMEHOW YOUR DAD WAS WATCHING ME:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 16 2007, 05:29 PM~7004303
> *now this is funny!!!!
> http://houston.craigslist.org/wan/263642595.html
> *


there's no way


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:27 PM~7004291
> *HOLY SHIT THAT SOUNDS GOOD!!!! .....IMA TELL CHALE TO MAKE SOME TONIGHT.  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:29 PM~7004314
> *I ATE THERE SOMETIME LAST MONTH. ........I STARTED LAUGHING WHEN I MADE ONE. ..........:LOOKS AROUND TO SEE IF YOUR DAD WAS LOOKING:
> *


i asked him "vamos para dallas?" he said "esta vez we won't stop to eat" LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 05:29 PM~7004312
> *CATHY hookin up the chili right now....white rice and cornbread.....MAYNE HOLD UP......
> *


GRINGONDIGAS?! :roflmao: j/k Cat! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/244757490.html

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 04:32 PM~7004339
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/244757490.html
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..BOY SAID 925.00


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:30 PM~7004318
> *there's no way
> *


$500 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 04:35 PM~7004361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..BOY SAID 925.00
> *



no shit....he must have had a 6 wheel car that they came off of.....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 04:36 PM~7004381
> *no shit....he must have had a 6 wheel car that they came off of.....
> *


OLD SCHOOL MINI TRUCK. :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 16 2007, 04:32 PM~7004333
> *GRINGONDIGAS?!  :roflmao: j/k Cat! :biggrin:
> *



i don't give a damn....i wanted some since yesterday, but she was sick.....hookin it up today though....grub down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 04:37 PM~7004394
> *OLD SCHOOL MINI TRUCK.  :dunno:
> *


one of my homies from my club has one....an old toyota...350 chev motor stickin out the hood....and 6 wheels....he's been workin on it for yrs...usually takes it to the heat wave....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 05:37 PM~7004394
> *OLD SCHOOL MINI TRUCK.  :dunno:
> *


this is houston, probably had two 5th wheels out back on his tempo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

free cadillac.... :0 
http://houston.craigslist.org/car/259633254.html


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 04:39 PM~7004413
> *one of my homies from my club has one....an old toyota...350 chev motor stickin out the hood....and 6 wheels....he's been workin on it for yrs...usually takes it to the heat wave....
> *


  BAD ASS SHOW RITE THURR.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:39 PM~7004416
> *this is houston, probably had two 5th wheels out back on his tempo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 16 2007, 04:39 PM~7004421
> *  BAD ASS SHOW RITE THURR.
> *



HOT ass show....went twice and was like fk this...haha....showed my car both times...second time we just chilled at the hotel.....too damn hot....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/255278009.html

this shit come with a Mariachi or what??  

I HAVE A 92 CAPRICE CLASSIC, ITS IN GREAT CONDITION. IM ASKING 4000$ OBO. IT HAS A BRAND NEW REBUILT FACTORY ENGINE WHICH ONLY HAS 20,000 MILES ON IT. THE CAR IS LIGHT BLUE, WITH DARK BLUE INTERIOR. IT HAS ALOT OF MUSIC IN IT, BUT WITHOUT THE MUSIC THEN I CAN LOWER THE PRICE. IT HAS A LAMBO DOOR KIT IM WILLING TO INCLUDE WITH THE CAR. IT HAS 2 15in SPEAKERS, 2 2000WATT AMPS, 4 6X9 SPEAKERS BUILT IN A CONSOLE IN THE BACK OF THE CAR, INDASH DVD/TV 7IN TV SCREEN, AND ALOT MORE. FOR MORE INFO OR PICS, U CAN EMAIL ME OR REACH ME AT 337 348 2959...FOR PAYMENTS, I DONT ACCEPT NO KIND OF WIRING PAYMENT METHODS. CASH ONLY, IM ALSO WILLING TO DO TRADES.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 05:42 PM~7004442
> *HOT ass show....went twice and was like fk this...haha....showed my car both times...second time we just chilled at the hotel.....too damn hot....
> *


Went the last year they had it at RoundRock. way better than when they moved it to austin. tiddays' everywhere.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/254978479.html

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

68imp this is all you even your color!!!
:0 :0 :0 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/car/261682035.html











Bags and all!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/261190920.html

SIXTY8IMP needs to slap that fella for not realizing he has a bel-air


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 04:43 PM~7004457
> *Went the last year they had it at RoundRock.  way better than when they moved it to austin.  tiddays' everywhere.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 10:38 AM~7000094
> *as a courtesy, i'll be offering motivational quotes in my signature, new one every week..    in hopes to help others..    as its been brought to my attention, i should use my powers for good!
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sixty8imp, the janitor at the office has some palo for you. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:42 PM~7005030
> *Sixty8imp, the janitor at the office has some palo for you.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


if the pic wasnt posted i can see him asking "is he hott" lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 16 2007, 06:43 PM~7005045
> *if the pic wasnt posted i can see him asking "is he hott" lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:47 PM~7005079
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 16 2007, 06:49 PM~7005094
> *:0
> *


asked the old man, "hey viejo, ven a tomar un foto y ponle palo para los haters"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:50 PM~7005111
> *asked the old man, "hey viejo, ven a tomar un foto y ponle palo para los haters"
> *


translation-----hey old man come here and take a picture so we can send to Danny, and make sure you show him what your gonna do. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 16 2007, 03:16 PM~7004164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eat shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 16 2007, 06:53 PM~7005129
> *translation-----hey old man come here and take a picture so we can send to Danny, and make sure you show him what your gonna do. :0
> *


at least the broom has a rubber on it. :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:57 PM~7005167
> *at least the broom has a rubber on it.  :cheesy:
> *


safety first.....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2007, 03:46 PM~7004482
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/254978479.html
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


why u got all this *** shit in your photobucket


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 06:59 PM~7005179
> *why u got all this *** shit in your photobucket
> 
> 
> ...


http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k254/mac2lac/

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

homeskillet just got SICOWNED!!!!!!! TIME FOR SOME SCREENSHOTS!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:05 PM~7005242
> *http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k254/mac2lac/
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


had to do something.. kept postin up that damn pic. asshole..
hell see it when he gets home..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Cold outside Houston...good time to wash your car :0 :biggrin: j/k*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 05:22 PM~7004232
> *rolling a in a red hyundai with a sawed off.
> *


The was me was me in high school.... :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 05:59 PM~7005179
> *why u got all this *** shit in your photobucket
> 
> 
> ...


and the last one....someone had mentioned before that latin had a loved chrome.... :biggrin: so i posted it up for him...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody selling tvs for cars


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 10:53 AM~7001139
> *i still havent found out how that wreck happened.. no one tells me ish
> *



he got rear ended by a 16 year old


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 06:27 PM~7005397
> *had to do something.. kept postin up that damn pic. asshole..
> hell see it when he gets home..
> *



any more questions count chocula??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 16 2007, 07:12 PM~7005746
> *anybody selling tvs for cars
> *



drive safe homie...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanx mac2lac my girl is trying to make stay untill tomorrow morrning


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

damn..itz cold..wut up Zar..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 16 2007, 06:12 PM~7005746
> *anybody selling tvs for cars
> *


 i do :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 16 2007, 07:23 PM~7005817
> *thanx mac2lac my girl is trying to make stay untill tomorrow morrning
> *


better safe than sorry homie....the roads are iced over here......so you never know....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 16 2007, 06:51 PM~7006023
> *i do :biggrin:
> *


u do.. i need a screen.. a small one..?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 08:00 PM~7006080
> *u do.. i need a screen.. a small one..?
> *


i got a small screen and 2 15 inch screens


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2007, 07:00 PM~7006080
> *u do.. i need a screen.. a small one..?
> *



5.6"


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

for sale 1500.00 obo


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 16 2007, 06:51 PM~7006023
> *i do :biggrin:
> *


i got some that I never installed so they are just sitting the closet


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how much for the 15


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chevylo what size are they


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jan 16 2007, 07:06 PM~7006140
> *for sale 1500.00 obo
> 
> 
> *


$500 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

juan when u going to sell me the winch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Jan 16 2007, 07:03 PM~7006111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill keep that in mind


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 16 2007, 07:07 PM~7006146
> *chevylo what size are they
> *



5.6" i think if u interested i'll take a pic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah take it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 16 2007, 09:07 PM~7006152
> *$500 :biggrin:
> *


$500 or less would be correct missing the convertible top............. :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 16 2007, 07:12 PM~7006196
> *$500 or less would be correct missing the convertible top............. :dunno:
> *



and the possibility of a bent frame


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

and body flex when goin over a speed bump...


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

frame is wrapped up just the body to be reinforced has a 350 in it from a 94 truck with headers and dual exhuast


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 16 2007, 07:11 PM~7006185
> *yeah take it
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i thugth they were for the head rest or sun visors


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 16 2007, 07:27 PM~7006319
> *i thugth they were for the head rest or sun visors
> *


me too :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 16 2007, 07:27 PM~7006319
> *i thugth they were for the head rest or sun visors
> *



the one on the right comes out the case and i think i can be mounted on the head rest


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 15 2007, 08:57 PM~6997208
> *irvington huh..  dunno about n.side..  them ******* aint right
> *


irvington is getting better everytime, :cheesy: but yeah u might want to take a few homies with u , like we do  couse yes there is some cholos around, :biggrin: but they'r cool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jan 16 2007, 09:07 PM~7006152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got a homie, i never go anywhere without..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2007, 08:54 PM~7006518
> *irvington is getting better everytime, :cheesy:  but yeah u might want to take a few homies with u , like we do   couse yes there is some cholos around, :biggrin:  but they'r cool
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 16 2007, 07:25 PM~7006305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring the umbrella its raining screens


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jan 16 2007, 09:23 PM~7006300
> *frame is wrapped up just the body to be reinforced has a 350 in it from a 94 truck with headers and dual exhuast
> *


would like to see more pics of the car before i make any offers looks like it has potential


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

PICS??????

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2007, 10:44 PM~7007835
> *would like to see more pics of the car before i make any offers looks like it has potential
> *


i wonder what happened to the conv. top...


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

the was given to me but did not work but ill get more pics and post them ill take 1,200.00


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:59 AM~7008800
> *i wonder what happened to the conv. top...
> *


what it dosent work :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 08:14 AM~7009701
> *what it dosent work :dunno:
> *


is it juiced and do the hydros work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2007, 09:54 PM~7006518
> *irvington is getting better everytime, :cheesy:  but yeah u might want to take a few homies with u , like we do   couse yes there is some cholos around, :biggrin:  but they'r cool
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 10:52 PM~7007120
> *$501
> *


$502 would probably just keep the front clip and rear bumper/lights + trunklid


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man hold up ***** three wheelin a donk 1.min 9 sec into the vidio check my myspace


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 09:42 AM~7009933
> *man hold up ***** three wheelin a donk 1.min 9 sec into the vidio<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SVb_ao7AJ3A"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SVb_ao7AJ3A" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> *


no0b v1.4


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 09:43 AM~7009937
> *no0b v1.4
> *


yea i know cuz i spend my day working not tring to find my way around windows ....but today due to heavy snow conditions i couldnt get to work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 09:46 AM~7009951
> *yea i know cuz i spend my day working not tring to find my way around windows ....but today due to heavy snow conditions i couldnt get to work :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 09:48 AM~7009961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 17 2007, 09:58 AM~7009998
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


you at work?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe ill slam into the gaurd rail so i can get workmans comp


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2007, 10:01 AM~7010006
> *maybe ill slam into the gaurd rail so i can get workmans comp
> *


you just going to give liv4lacs o.t.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 06:42 PM~7005030
> *Sixty8imp, the janitor at the office has some palo for you.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Taking requests. Let me know what you want the janitor to do "gang signs, birdie, etc..." and i'll get him to throw it up.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 09:07 AM~7010027
> *Taking requests.  Let me know what you want the janitor to do "gang signs, birdie, etc..." and i'll get him to throw it up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......I CANT THINK OF NOTHING.................FOR NOW.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 17 2007, 09:46 AM~7009951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont do gardrails..... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 10:14 AM~7010065
> *:uh:  :uh:
> I dont do gardrails..... :uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 09:58 AM~7010001
> *you at work?
> *


NOPE :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 17 2007, 10:26 AM~7010165
> *NOPE :biggrin:
> *


i was going to take the day off also, pero daddy needs to get paid since i won't accept salary wages. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"da man" got me at work. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 10:30 AM~7010200
> *i was going to take the day off also, pero daddy needs to get paid since i won't accept salary wages.  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


   




for latin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 08:38 AM~7010263
> *"da man" got me at work.    :angry:
> *


healthcare industry doenst stop. aint no point in being a little pussy just cause its cold and raining. this shit isnt even serious they put a pic of some house on new caney and it had like a few icicles on the mail box what a joke.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 10:39 AM~7010273
> *
> for latin
> *


every time you fuckers post a link i always check the properties gotta watch out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 10:39 AM~7010273
> *
> for latin
> *


had a chance to buy a real one, only thing is that shortdog thought it was a fake gn and didn't tell me about it a couple of hours too late. :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

bout to go get me sumthng to eat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 10:50 AM~7010354
> *bout to go get me sumthng to eat
> *


ok.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2007, 10:45 AM~7010317
> *healthcare industry doenst stop.  aint no point in being a little pussy just cause its cold and raining. this shit isnt even serious they put a pic of some house on new caney and it had like a few icicles on the mail box what a joke.
> *


1st.. aint nobody being a puzzy... 2nd.. just saying day off woulda been cool. mr hdtv balla


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2007, 10:45 AM~7010317
> *healthcare industry doenst stop.  aint no point in being a little pussy just cause its cold and raining. this shit isnt even serious they put a pic of some house on new caney and it had like a few icicles on the mail box what a joke.
> *


So go x-ray some old man balls and have fun gettin there :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

is this girl related to dani?










chingo of bulletins get posted 24/7 of "nothing" wtf?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 16 2007, 07:52 PM~7007120
> *$501
> got a homie, i never go anywhere without..
> 
> ...


SOUL POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up... nobody showed up to work here at the office only me and the owner.... 

bunch of wusses.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 11:09 AM~7010471
> *is this girl related to dani?
> 
> 
> ...


I asked her when she was gonna stop b/s'n and let me hit.. she replied "y0ur rude and disrespetful" i replied to her "ha, you call yourself cochina,and you want to be treated with respect?" after that, took her off friends list..she think myspace is gonna be her ticket to her modeling career. 


forward you whole thing later. funny stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 11:18 AM~7010546
> *I asked her when she was gonna stop b/s'n and let me hit..  she replied "y0ur rude and disrespetful"  i replied to her "ha, you call yourself cochina,and you want to be treated with respect?"    after that, took her off friends list..she think myspace is gonna be her ticket to her modeling career.
> forward you whole thing later.  funny stuff.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

este loco. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 10:19 AM~7010553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> este loco.  LOL
> *



x20


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 11:19 AM~7010553
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> este loco.  LOL
> *


what i say? 

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 11:20 AM~7010566
> *what i say?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


she think myspace is gonna be her ticket to her modeling career.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 11:20 AM~7010566
> *what i say?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


you gave her some real talk


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 10:22 AM~7010582
> *she think myspace is gonna be her ticket to her modeling career.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



oh I was laughing at this....


*want to be treated with respect?*

:biggrin: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:23 AM~7010589
> *you gave her some real talk
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 11:22 AM~7010582
> *she think myspace is gonna be her ticket to her modeling career.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whys her page on private?? she shows her bewbs or what


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 10:24 AM~7010600
> *whys her page on private?? she shows her bewbs or what
> *



damn B. trying to scope it out too... 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:24 AM~7010600
> *whys her page on private?? she shows her bewbs or what
> *


EMAIL ME FOO'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 11:22 AM~7010582
> *she think myspace is gonna be her ticket to her modeling career.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she does think that though.. i told her straight out, that i just wanted some of that azz..and she got all offended. she the one that calls herself cochiina.. she said "its just a nickname". 



> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:23 AM~7010589
> *you gave her some real talk
> *


real talk '06 (happen in december)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 17 2007, 11:25 AM~7010606
> *damn B. trying to scope it out too...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cochina = scoping  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 10:26 AM~7010623
> *cochina = scoping   :biggrin:
> *



si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 17 2007, 11:27 AM~7010627
> *si
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:24 AM~7010600
> *whys her page on private?? she shows her bewbs or what
> *


she emailed me cooter shots. deleted em though. wasn't nice, kinda like a fajita with a 5 o clock shadow.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 11:28 AM~7010638
> *she emailed me cooter shots.  deleted em though.  wasn't nice, kinda like a fajita with a 5 o clock shadow.
> *


chopped beeeeeeeeef


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:30 AM~7010651
> *chopped beeeeeeeeef
> *


WIF HAIR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 11:31 AM~7010662
> *WIF HAIR
> *


I dont like bare cuz im not a Chester... I prefer a hitler stash or the small triangle/arrow :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

shit i'm home again today.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 11:35 AM~7010698
> *shit i'm home again today.... :biggrin:
> *


ok.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 11:35 AM~7010698
> *shit i'm home again today.... :biggrin:
> *


got a pic of those ko's homie....... but,,, You may be mad at me....

I dont know if i want to sell them now :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 10:38 AM~7010733
> *got a pic of those ko's homie....... but,,, You may be mad at me....
> 
> I dont know if i want to sell them now :happysad:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

send me the pic homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:38 AM~7010733
> *got a pic of those ko's homie....... but,,, You may be mad at me....
> 
> I dont know if i want to sell them now :happysad:
> *


someone in wheels thread is looking for booty kit.. go make that paper!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 11:47 AM~7010826
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> send me the pic homie.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 10:53 AM~7010892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Whats up Houston, I have a Houston Swapmeet going on in the vehicle parts, so if ya have anything laying around post it up and support, i stole this idea from the dallas guys and theres whent pretty good, with cars being posted and many parts, this way we dont have to worry about scams or shipping cus it will be local...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 11:55 AM~7010906
> *
> *


They cost a grip! So I dunno if i wanna let'em go.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:58 AM~7010927
> *They cost a grip! So I dunno if i wanna let'em go.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 10:58 AM~7010927
> *They cost a grip! So I dunno if i wanna let'em go.
> *


i believe you.....i don't think i would either


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:00 PM~7010945
> *i believe you.....i don't think i would either
> *


make an offer times are tuff.......LoL!!!










j/k


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sorry about that slim....phone went dead :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 12:04 PM~7010986
> *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


you ought to hear boiler sing his screen name. lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

que pasa peeps...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:02 PM~7010970
> *sorry about that slim....phone went dead :angry:
> *


coo cuz i was talkin then i go so whut do you think...................no reply so i looked at the phone like damn all dat ***** had to do was say damn ***** you ever shut up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:00 PM~7010945
> *i believe you.....i don't think i would either
> *


I dont really need them anymore so I might just yoink the cadillac chips outta them and post them up on ebay...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 11:08 AM~7011013
> *coo cuz i was talkin then i go so whut do you think...................no reply so i looked at the phone like damn all dat ***** had to do was say damn ***** you ever shut up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was talkin too...and i looked at the phone and the fucker was off....hahaha...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 12:04 PM~7010986
> *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


what up suckaaaaaaa nice spinners if they had a chevy emblem on them id spare no expence on dem hoez


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 09:07 AM~7010027
> *Taking requests.  Let me know what you want the janitor to do "gang signs, birdie, etc..." and i'll get him to throw it up.
> *


the shocker


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:09 AM~7011016
> *I dont really need them anymore so I might just yoink the cadillac chips outta them and post them up on ebay...
> *



well give me a price then homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 12:09 PM~7011021
> *what up suckaaaaaaa nice spinners
> *


sup short stuff


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 17 2007, 11:53 AM~7010892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jan 17 2007, 12:10 PM~7011026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


high bidder!!!


Slim, I'll put some chevy chips for the right price  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 12:13 PM~7011049
> *$20
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

$100


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 12:13 PM~7011052
> *lol!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> high bidder!!!
> ...


ill leave'em with the hole in the middle for a better price


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i don't think the dayton spinners have a hole in the middle


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:17 PM~7011073
> *$100
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:19 PM~7011094
> *i don't think the dayton spinners have a hole in the middle
> *


damn.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 12:10 PM~7011026
> *the shocker
> *


good one.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:20 AM~7011108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


100 and some timmy chans..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:19 PM~7011094
> *i don't think the dayton spinners have a hole in the middle
> *


These are Zineth style engraved, but not Dayton sorry if I missled you. My homie paid $600 for them. They arent perfect so I know I cant even get half that. Im just puttin them out there to see what happens


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:24 AM~7011143
> *These are Zineth style engraved, but not Dayton sorry if I missled you. My homie paid $600 for them. They arent perfect so I know I cant even get half that. Im just puttin them out there to see what happens
> *



so they are the china brand spinners?

still $100 with chips.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:25 PM~7011154
> *so they are the china brand spinners?
> 
> still $100 with chips.....
> *


I guess they are chinas... Your really not paying for the ko your paying for the engraving.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:26 AM~7011170
> *I guess they are chinas... Your really not paying for the ko your paying for the engraving.
> *


101.00 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 17 2007, 12:30 PM~7011206
> *101.00  :biggrin:
> *


ebay it is


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 12:34 PM~7011249
> *ebay it is
> *


only way to get what you want $$


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:34 AM~7011249
> *ebay it is
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 17 2007, 12:14 PM~7011058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AINT DAYTON


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 11:59 AM~7011501
> *$20 + 3 FOOT HIGH STACK OF LRM'S +  CHROME BULLET CAPS ?
> 
> AND I KNEW THEY WERE CHINA CAPS WHOLE TIME.
> ...


but they still engraved chinas with lac chips....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 01:01 PM~7011523
> *but they still engraved chinas with lac chips....
> *


STILL AINT COMING OUT OF POCKET MORE THEN $20


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:02 PM~7011532
> *STILL AINT COMING OUT OF POCKET MORE THEN $20
> *


$20.05


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:04 PM~7011554
> *$20.05
> *


Ellie got you beat! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7011563


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

you fkn messican!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 01:10 PM~7011615
> *you fkn messican!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

funny.............



















NOT!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 01:13 PM~7011630
> *funny.............
> NOT!
> *


  






















:angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 12:14 PM~7011645
> *YOU FOKEN A##HOLE!  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 09:09 AM~7010471
> *is this girl related to dani?
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that bitch.. i deleted her bitch ass too..
she thinks shes gunna become a model with the name cochina..she a fat hoe anyways..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 12:19 PM~7011699
> *fuck that bitch.. i deleted her bitch ass too..
> she thinks shes gunna become a model with the name cochina..she a fat hoe anyways..
> *


 :barf: she fugly


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn thats harsh.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 12:20 PM~7011711
> *lol..... good one :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 17 2007, 01:19 PM~7011699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

so.. i just wanted some azz.. didn't ask bish for hand in marriage.. dang..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:19 PM~7011699
> *fuck that bitch.. i deleted her bitch ass too..
> she thinks shes gunna become a model with the name cochina..she a fat hoe anyways..
> *


one i wouldnt mind poken


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:19 PM~7011699
> *fuck that bitch.. i deleted her bitch ass too..
> she thinks shes gunna become a model with the name cochina..she a fat hoe anyways..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 11:20 AM~7011710
> *Damn thats harsh.... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 01:25 PM~7011749
> *one i wouldnt mind poken
> *


 :guns: :barf:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

check properties lol not this time...... and you gotta watch that other ***** too


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 12:19 PM~7011699
> *fuck that bitch.. i deleted her bitch ass too..
> she thinks shes gunna become a model with the name cochina..she a fat hoe anyways..
> *



damn homie...did she reject you or break your heart??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 11:23 AM~7011732
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> so.. i just wanted some azz..  didn't ask bish for hand in marriage..  dang..
> *


fuck that.. i denied her friends request once....
after she realizes i didnt add her.. she fuckin added me again.. she desperate..

needs to make dinero to take care of her nappy headed cochino ass kids..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I can sense the anger..... anyone been laid lately??? lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 11:20 AM~7011705
> *:barf: she fugly
> *


bitch ass flatter then a board :barf:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:28 PM~7011787
> *fuck that.. i denied her friends request once....
> after she realizes i didnt add her.. she fuckin added me again.. she desperate..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: she deleted darkness cuz he dont wanna pay child support


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:28 PM~7011787
> *fuck that.. i denied her friends request once....
> after she realizes i didnt add her.. she fuckin added me again.. she desperate..
> 
> ...


I black dude said this..... LoL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:28 PM~7011787
> *fuck that.. i denied her friends request once....
> after she realizes i didnt add her.. she fuckin added me again.. she desperate..
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

who is that vato she dates?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 12:28 PM~7011787
> *fuck that.. i denied her friends request once....
> after she realizes i didnt add her.. she fuckin added me again.. she desperate..
> 
> ...



damn homie...calm down...it'll be ok....why you talkin bout coca pearls kids like that mayne..... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 01:30 PM~7011812
> *I black dude said this..... LoL!!! :biggrin:
> *


Darkness aint black, hes puerto rican...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 09:28 AM~7010638
> *she emailed me cooter shots.  deleted em though.  wasn't nice, kinda like a fajita with a 5 o clock shadow.
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:31 PM~7011817
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> who is that vato she dates?
> *


PROVOK all up on it.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 01:28 PM~7011786
> *damn homie...did she reject you or break your heart??
> *


probably did. these chicks think myspace is going to make them famous anus one day.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:35 PM~7011856
> *PROVOK all up on it.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


i'll beat it up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 12:35 PM~7011856
> *PROVOK all up on it.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 01:37 PM~7011871
> *i'll beat it up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 01:37 PM~7011871
> *i'll beat it up
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :barf: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 12:36 PM~7011868
> *probably did.  these chicks think myspace is going to make them famous anus one day.
> *



it might if they post culo shots....it might get them on THE FLAVOR OF LOVE!!!! hahaha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

whats wrong with her face? looks like the bitch got hit with the ugly stick :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 12:38 PM~7011884
> *whats wrong with her face? looks like the bitch got hit with the ugly stick :0
> *



looks like the tree fell on her homie...not just a stick...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 01:38 PM~7011882
> *it might if they post culo shots....it might get them on THE FLAVOR OF LOVE!!!! hahaha
> *


give me a sec... ugh.... :uh: 

(diggin' through myspace...)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 01:38 PM~7011884
> *whats wrong with her face? looks like the bitch got hit with the ugly stick :0
> *


one side of her face looks lazy like she had a stroke :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 12:40 PM~7011896
> *one side of her face looks lazy like she had a stroke  :ugh:
> *



that's damage from the ugly sticks hittin her face...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dammm the bitch even on lil look....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=39284

serious link too no code=3 here


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 12:40 PM~7011896
> *one side of her face looks lazy like she had a stroke  :ugh:
> *



mest up and effed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 12:42 PM~7011915
> *dammm the bitch even on lil look....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=39284
> 
> serious link too no code=3 here
> *




:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 17 2007, 01:42 PM~7011917
> *mest up and effed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 01:42 PM~7011915
> *dammm the bitch even on lil look....http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=39284
> 
> serious link too no code=3 here
> *


no shyt.. thats where i ran across her 1st.. sent her PM askin if she hot.. 


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Jan 17 2007, 11:30 AM~7011795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes my dad.. but those are the ugly step kids...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont get me wrong.. ill probaly hit and quit it..
but the whole cochina name makes me think twice..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 17 2007, 01:42 PM~7011917
> *mest up and effed up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pr0n model/actor maybe, but don't see it go any further than that.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:46 PM~7011949
> *yea i have.. but i dont have to buy them things like you
> *



not cool mayne!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 12:46 PM~7011948
> *no shyt.. thats where i ran across her 1st..    sent her PM askin if she hot..
> :roflmao:
> *


for some reason i really believe you did send her a pm saying that.........





























































probably thought it was her man on her screen name.......j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet she can get casanova death dealer pu$$y whooped..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:48 PM~7011970
> *bet she can get casanova death dealer pu$$y whooped..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 01:48 PM~7011967
> *for some reason i really believe you did send her a pm saying that.........
> probably thought it was her man on her screen name.......j/k :biggrin:
> *


umm..cause i did.. but no. so hardy har har


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 11:47 AM~7011964
> *not cool mayne!
> *


lol..the most ill buy them are some magnums..!

death dealer like buying hoes hotdogs and nachos and crashows


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 12:46 PM~7011949
> *yea i have.. but i dont have to buy them things like you
> 
> :0
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:48 PM~7011970
> *bet she can get casanova death dealer pu$$y whooped..
> *


haha. WTF is this, hate on Death Dealer day???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 12:49 PM~7011981
> *umm..cause i did..
> *


wtf? so u did think it was her man huh......lol....and i was only joking....lol


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:49 PM~7011984
> *lol..the most ill buy them are some magnums..!
> 
> death dealer like buying hoes hotdogs and nachos and crashows
> *


this mother fucker said hotdogs and nachos!!! lmao!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 12:49 PM~7011984
> *lol..the most ill buy them are some magnums..!
> 
> death dealer like buying hoes hotdogs and nachos and crashows
> *



you ain't right.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:49 PM~7011984
> *lol..the most ill buy them are some magnums..!
> 
> death dealer like buying hoes hotdogs and nachos and crashows
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

nga never bought me shit! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Jan 17 2007, 01:49 PM~7011986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, i mean that I DID pm her.. but not for stupid reason u said.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 11:49 AM~7011986
> *haha. WTF is this, hate on Death Dealer day???
> *


yes.. normally its hate on big danny day
aka
68limp
aka
"are u hot"




> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 11:50 AM~7011993
> *this mother fucker said hotdogs and nachos!!! lmao!
> *


lol..would u rather me say skittles and a coke


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 12:51 PM~7011998
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> nga never bought me shit!  :angry:
> *



cause you don't have 20 lbs of beef skirts ....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:49 PM~7011984
> *lol..the most ill buy them are some magnums..!
> 
> death dealer like buying hoes hotdogs and nachos and crashows
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:51 PM~7011998
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> nga never bought me shit!  :angry:
> *


I gotcha next show man. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7011971LoL!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:51 PM~7011998
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> nga never bought me shit!  :angry:
> *


and tried to score with you, by "accidently" breaking bottle of chrome..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:52 PM~7012009
> *cause you don't have 20 lbs of beef skirts ....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
x100


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 12:49 PM~7011984
> *lol..the most ill buy them are some magnums..!
> 
> death dealer like buying hoes hotdogs and nachos and crashows
> *


sounds like.....
i'm in love with a stripper/myspace whore/wannabe pron star/i'm really a nice girl named cochina..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 01:52 PM~7012009
> *cause you don't have 20 lbs of beef skirts ....
> *


that explains it. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 01:52 PM~7012009
> *cause you don't have 20 lbs of beef skirts ....
> *


humm.... maybe......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 01:52 PM~7012015
> *I gotcha next show man. :biggrin:
> *


watch out latin, like it goes.. nothings for free.. he gonna want some chon chon..

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 12:52 PM~7012016
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7011971LoL!!!!
> *



mest up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:53 PM~7012029
> *sounds like.....
> i'm in love with a stripper/myspace whore/wannabe pron star/i'm really a nice girl named cochina..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 01:53 PM~7012029
> *sounds like.....
> i'm in love with a stripper/myspace whore/wannabe pron star/i'm really a nice girl named cochina..... :biggrin:
> *


Not her mayne! i have perfect eyesight.... lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:53 PM~7012023
> *and tried to score with you, by "accidently" breaking bottle of chrome..
> *


blew into that fkn machine and put it down, kept rolling, looked down.. .07... 1.2 ..... 2.5 ....... 3.4 ..... wtf?  

got home and got


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:54 PM~7012036
> *watch out latin, like it goes.. nothings for free..  he gonna want some chon chon..
> 
> :0
> *


nah, he don't go around asking guys if they are hot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 01:53 PM~7012029
> *sounds like.....
> i'm in love with a stripper/myspace whore/wannabe pron star/i'm really a nice girl named cochina..... :biggrin:
> *


all the heffa seems to do all day.. is post bulletins..saying..

"comment my new pics"
like 97192387419273498127489 times.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 12:54 PM~7012036
> *watch out latin, like it goes.. nothings for free..  he gonna want some chon chon..
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:56 PM~7012062
> *all the heffa seems to do all day.. is post bulletins..saying..
> 
> "comment my new pics"
> ...


NO SHT! I ASKED "FOR WHAT?" SHE SAID, COMMENT ON THEM AND I'LL COMMENT ON YOURS, SO I PUT ONE ON PROVOKS SAYING "THAT'S MY NGA PROVOK" BEEN A MONTH AGO. :dunno: STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN A COMMENT :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 12:56 PM~7012062
> *all the heffa seems to do all day.. is post bulletins..saying..
> 
> "comment my new pics"
> ...



LONELY BITCH.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 01:58 PM~7012076
> *LONELY BITCH.....
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:58 PM~7012073
> *NO SHT!  I ASKED "FOR WHAT?"  SHE SAID, COMMENT ON THEM AND I'LL COMMENT ON YOURS, SO I PUT ONE ON PROVOKS SAYING "THAT'S MY NGA PROVOK"  BEEN A MONTH AGO.  :dunno:  STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN A COMMENT  :tears:
> *


you got jipped huh.. beat her azz



oh, by the way.. she married too.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

attention whore....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:58 PM~7012073
> *NO SHT!  I ASKED "FOR WHAT?"  SHE SAID, COMMENT ON THEM AND I'LL COMMENT ON YOURS, SO I PUT ONE ON PROVOKS SAYING "THAT'S MY NGA PROVOK"  BEEN A MONTH AGO.  :dunno:  STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN A COMMENT  :tears:
> *


It'll be ok homie.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 17 2007, 01:00 PM~7012090
> *attention whore....
> *


AGREED


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:55 PM~7012050
> *blew into that fkn machine and put it down, kept rolling, looked down.. .07... 1.2 ..... 2.5 ....... 3.4 .....  wtf?
> 
> got home and got
> *


Man im still sorry about that. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 11:55 AM~7012047
> *Not her mayne! i have perfect eyesight.... lol
> *


bullshit..
perfect for spilling chrome


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:00 PM~7012088
> *you got jipped huh..  beat her azz
> oh, by the way..  she married too..
> 
> ...



man i bet her damn ears are ringin......haha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 02:00 PM~7012087
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i was gonna say, maybe her stratagy is working, bish got us all talkin about her.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:03 PM~7012120
> *bullshit..
> perfect for spilling chrome
> *


Thats soooooo 06! Lets hear some real talk 07!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 02:03 PM~7012122
> *man i bet her damn ears are ringin......haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Maury Povich fucking sux!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 17 2007, 12:04 PM~7012133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok real talk 07..
go buy me some nachos and a lollipop hoe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 02:06 PM~7012145
> *Maury Povich fucking sux!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Houston Lowriders is more entertaining. 

at 5pm watch Jose Luis sin Censura!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 12:06 PM~7012145
> *Maury Povich fucking sux!! :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


did my man cheat,because i only have one leg


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:06 PM~7012155
> *yea.. but she getting talked about in a bad way.
> 
> ok real talk 07..
> ...


I got ur lollipop hoe. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 02:00 PM~7012097
> *AGREED
> *


whats status on FIRME party/dance? i say a valentines dance, sat, the same weekend of HLC picnic.. Casanova Death Dealer, will have his hands full, since he such playa, with his 2 gallon bottle of cologne.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

daytime programing sux, not even any bewbs on the novelas today


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:07 PM~7012162
> *did my man cheat,because i only have one leg
> *


lol you saw that too..... I really need to hook up my free cable :cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:08 PM~7012171
> *whats status on FIRME party/dance?    i say a valentines dance, sat, the same weekend of HLC picnic..    Casanova Death Dealer, will have his hands full, since he such playa, with his 2 gallon bottle of cologne.
> 
> 
> *



lol! you freaking punks. I got my girl im talking to. BIATCHES!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 12:07 PM~7012167
> *I got ur lollipop hoe. :biggrin:
> *


yea i bet..
from what dani told everyone in a bullitin.. aint much there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 02:08 PM~7012174
> *daytime programing sux, not even any bewbs on the novelas today
> *


2pm put it on channel 3.. for "la raza tv".. know u dont know spanish, but just keep eye out for this brawd.. mannnnnnnnn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 02:10 PM~7012203
> *lol! you freaking punks. I got my girl im talking to. BIATCHES!
> *


oh, sorry CDD..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 17 2007, 12:09 PM~7012187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what shes gunna have a d.j battle against latin at the dance..
and ill be in the middle bustin some moves


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 01:10 PM~7012203
> *lol! you freaking punks. I got my girl im talking to. BIATCHES!
> *



mayne....you bringin houstone cochina out in public....you a brave soldier homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:10 PM~7012205
> *yea i bet..
> from what dani told everyone in a bullitin.. aint much there
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

PPOWNED

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:10 PM~7012205
> *yea i bet..
> from what dani told everyone in a bullitin.. aint much there
> *


shut up ***! I said "real talk"


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:12 PM~7012229
> *what shes gunna have a d.j battle against latin at the dance..
> and ill be in the middle bustin some moves
> *


haha. you look like a mf'er that does break dancin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 12:15 PM~7012257
> *shut up ***! I said "real talk"
> haha. you look like a mf'er that does break dancin
> *


i do.. when i wanna


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 02:14 PM~7012244
> *mayne....you bringin houstone cochina out in public....you a brave soldier homie.. :biggrin:
> *


haha. Not her silly *****! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:10 PM~7012205
> *yea i bet..
> from what dani told everyone in a bullitin.. aint much there
> *


 :0 chisme0wned


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:10 PM~7012205
> *yea i bet..
> from what dani told everyone in a bullitin.. aint much there
> *


aaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww das fucked up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 01:16 PM~7012267
> *haha. Not her silly *****! :biggrin:
> *



OH.....my bad homie....didn't mean to talk bad about your woman... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

chismes x10


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i could say something, to make it worse.. but i wanna be innocent in all this...so i'll just sit back and laugh..



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:07 PM~7012159
> *Houston Lowriders is more entertaining.
> 
> at 5pm watch Jose Luis sin Censura!
> *


That show is okay its a bit more rawnchi than Springer...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:20 PM~7012308
> *i could say something, to make it worse.. but i wanna be innocent in all this...so i'll just sit back and laugh..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now that is a first :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 02:24 PM~7012336
> *now that is a first :biggrin:
> *


know how hard it is for me, to not say it? sucks being mature.. 

:angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:25 PM~7012341
> *know how hard it is for me, to not say it?    sucks being mature..
> 
> :angry:
> *



shyte talkin 101


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:25 PM~7012341
> *know how hard it is for me, to not say it?    sucks being mature..
> 
> :angry:
> *


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 12:25 PM~7012341
> *know how hard it is for me, to not say it?    sucks being mature..
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:10 PM~7012205
> *yea i bet..
> from what dani told everyone in a bullitin.. aint much there
> *


CHIN'GAO!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:12 PM~7012229
> *what shes gunna have a d.j battle against latin at the dance..
> and ill be in the middle bustin some moves
> *


We'll battle for turntables


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Chismes 101


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh sic.. how about u finish up that fools bike over weekend.. give you capala monday.. u can have it all week? oh, and just nothing happens to da donk's 22's, im giving you the car sitting on 4 donut spares (seriously)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how come all the blk dudes that be on maury
always be with the fat white hoes...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:27 PM~7012366
> *We'll battle for turntables
> *


Technics against Technics. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:27 PM~7012366
> *We'll battle for turntables
> *


so his new ruca is a DJ?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:28 PM~7012374
> *oh sic.. how about u finish up that fools bike over weekend.. give you capala monday.. u can have it all week?  oh, and just nothing happens to da donk's 22's, im giving you the car sitting on 4 donut spares (seriously)
> *


what did you do with the IMPALA wheels?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:28 PM~7012376
> *how come all the blk dudes that be on maury
> always be with the fat white hoes...
> *


it's a proven fact black men take fat white hoes to parade them like trophy's


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:29 PM~7012381
> *so his new ruca is a DJ?
> *


we're talking right now, just taking things slow for once. cant fuck this one up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 02:28 PM~7012377
> *Technics against Technics. lol
> *


those don't look like technics on her dresser :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:30 PM~7012389
> *it's a proven fact black men take fat white hoes to parade them like trophy's
> *


yup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 12:28 PM~7012374
> *oh sic.. how about u finish up that fools bike over weekend.. give you capala monday.. u can have it all week?  oh, and just nothing happens to da donk's 22's, im giving you the car sitting on 4 donut spares (seriously)
> *


the bikes no rush.. its to cold to ride anyways.. i can take as long as i want..
we can do ur car this weekend.. i already got permision from the shop in pasadena..

and yea u can bring it on donuts...dat way i dont have to taped up the 20's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 17 2007, 02:29 PM~7012386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha
---------playaz inspirational thought of the week------
Don't matter if she a dime and you ugly as an old
penny, don't ever let that stop you from hollar'n @ a 
female. you'd be suprised how far a nice smile and 
positive attitude will take ya! then if that dont work
just lower your standards!
© all rights reserved 14jan07


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:31 PM~7012412
> *sold
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I would have bought them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 02:31 PM~7012401
> *the bikes no rush.. its to cold to ride anyways.. i can take as long as i want..
> we can do ur car this weekend.. i already got permision from the shop in pasadena..
> 
> ...


22's puto.. 

and ok, what time paint place close fri? or we can go sat morning..whatever..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:30 PM~7012397
> *those don't look like technics on her dresser  :scrutinize:
> *


i just wrote that. i cant remember what she has. i'll find out and get back with you. lol.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 02:32 PM~7012420
> *I would have bought them
> *


woulda, coulda, but didn't.. o well.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 02:33 PM~7012427
> *i just wrote that. i cant remember what she has. i'll find out and get back with you. lol.
> *












stanton tt's, probably worth 250 bucks a pair.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:33 PM~7012433
> *woulda, coulda, but didn't..  o well.
> *


did you post them up in here?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 01:28 PM~7012376
> *how come all the blk dudes that be on maury
> always be with the fat white hoes...
> *


cause they keep them warm and


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:33 PM~7012435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hold da fk up.. does she stay near i-10 close to federal?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 02:34 PM~7012439
> *did you post them up in here?
> *


What were you asking for them?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:33 PM~7012435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she doesnt have those anymore. the company she works for got her some other ones.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:33 PM~7012435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she looks like she'd beat yo ass....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:35 PM~7012451
> *hold da fk up..  does she stay near i-10 close to federal?
> *


nope


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 12:32 PM~7012424
> *22's puto..
> 
> and ok, what time paint place close fri?  or we can go sat morning..whatever..
> *


they close at about 5-530..
sat will suck.. because they only mix paint until 12.. 
i can go and get everything fri.. just give me the money


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 02:36 PM~7012461
> *she looks like she'd beat yo ass....
> *


prolly has.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 17 2007, 02:36 PM~7012458
> *she doesnt have those anymore. the company she works for got her some other ones.
> *


that's cool.

i was going to say she needs to move up. http://www.topdjgear.com/stantondjlab2.html

if she needs some technics, i might sell another set i have. got rid of 8 sets since last year :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Jan 17 2007, 02:36 PM~7012464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: 

oh wait, atm only gives me max of $300 per day.. i'd have to go use credit card, but just remembered.. i'm off friday.. so we'll do it friday..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:38 PM~7012478
> *oh ok..  for second there, thought yo gal was this freak i knew.
> :scrutinize:
> 
> ...


wtf? LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:30 PM~7012389
> *it's a proven fact black men take fat white hoes to parade them like trophy's
> *


glad im not fat............shit a fat white hoe aint shit to parade look i got dis big ass white ho


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:39 PM~7012490
> *wtf?  LOL
> *


i was thinking the same thing...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 02:40 PM~7012498
> *glad im not fat............shit a fat white hoe aint shit to parade look i got dis big ass white ho
> *


not you homie, you are a chicano. :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:41 PM~7012510
> *not you homie, you are a chicano.  :cheesy:
> *


lollollol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 12:38 PM~7012478
> *
> oh wait, atm only gives me max of $300 per day.. i'd have to go use credit card, but just remembered.. i'm off friday..  so we'll do it friday..
> *


ok.. well give me 300 today.. and 200 tommorow..lol
it doesnt matter.. we gotta make stops at about 3 places..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:39 PM~7012490
> *wtf?  LOL
> *



MEST UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 17 2007, 02:39 PM~7012490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see above.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:48 PM~7012578
> *from ATM, debit card limit (when using like a credit card) is 2 g's a day..
> see above.
> *


your atm is gay :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:48 PM~7012578
> *from ATM, debit card limit (when using like a credit card) is 2 g's a day..
> see above.
> *


DEBIT i get unlimited.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 01:49 PM~7012591
> *DEBIT i get unlimited.
> *


yup yup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:49 PM~7012591
> *DEBIT i get unlimited.
> *


cause u rich like liv4lacs and lonestar.. 

i'm just a broke azz ****** working on my come up.. 

:angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:49 PM~7012591
> *DEBIT i get unlimited.
> *


me too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:50 PM~7012597
> *cause u rich like liv4lacs and lonestar..
> 
> i'm just a broke azz ****** working on my come up..
> ...


I'm not rich


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, i need to switch banks, fo real..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:50 PM~7012597
> *cause u rich like liv4lacs and lonestar..
> 
> i'm just a broke azz ****** working on my come up..
> ...


im nowhere near rich homie im making it and that it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 02:50 PM~7012602
> *I'm not rich
> *


lies.. saw roll of $'s yo had when u came for magazines.. wanted to buy every i had for sale, some stuff not for sale.. you like "wheres that rifle at?".. then you were "how much for the lil dog?" ..and "wheres your computer, might wanna buy that too?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 01:50 PM~7012603
> *damn, i need to switch banks, fo real..
> *



pick up one of Dave Ramseys books.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:52 PM~7012620
> *lies.. saw roll of $'s yo had when u came for magazines..  wanted to buy every i had for sale, some stuff not for sale..  you like "wheres that rifle at?"..  then you were "how much for the lil dog?" ..and "wheres your computer, might wanna buy that too?"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually, i've been on same type of account at chase (was bank-one), since back in my broke dayz.. when i got a two week check for $1100, and thought that was alot of $.. lol.. so went and opened an account, and really havent changed the kind of account i have, still limited to like 10 checks a month, and all transations have to be as debit card, or via ATM , even deposits.. guess i should go update that some day..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

darn trouble makers..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=74534&st=620


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 02:01 PM~7012703
> *darn trouble makers..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=74534&st=620
> *



X10


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 03:01 PM~7012703
> *darn trouble makers..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=74534&st=620
> *


LOLOLOLOL YOS A DAMN FOOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2007, 03:20 PM~7012875
> *LOLOLOLOL YOS A DAMN FOOL
> *


i actually like some of their stuff.. like this..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. some of them shirts are tight


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 11:53 AM~7010892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mac2lac

I got a homie that can engrave some for you like these are better if you have the k/o's......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

vote for the home team cabrones

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=312428


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 17 2007, 02:03 PM~7013259
> *mac2lac
> 
> I got a homie that can engrave some for you like these are better if you have the k/o's......
> *


nice!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 12:35 PM~7012444
> *cause they keep them warm and
> 
> 
> ...


so true! so true!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 04:30 PM~7013530
> *where's that pj ba-bo-so.........i 'm slaying that foo....no justice no peace! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=312431


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 03:34 PM~7013570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=312431
> *


that was a hard one.......but i went for the one that doesnt know how to speak....."ole man wally"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 04:36 PM~7013590
> *that was a hard one.......but i went for the one that doesnt know how to speak....."ole man wally"
> *


you voted with good strategy


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2007, 03:37 PM~7013599
> *you voted with good strategy
> *


i tell you what it was a vewy hurd dicesione....lol


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 03:41 PM~7013627
> *pinche.....do-do-bird....gonna expose your .brokeback bitch azz when i get a min! :uh:
> *


lol! do-do bird wtf.......is that like a put down from the 20's o something?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 04:39 PM~7013615
> *i tell you what it was a vewy hurd dicesione....lol
> *


HEY, ASKED U QUESTION EARLIER..WHATS LATEST ON FIRME PARTY? FORGOT WHAT YOU REPLIED, OR MISSED IT.. OR DIDNT CARE..OR SOMETHING.. SO WHATS LATEST?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 04:44 PM~7013661
> *HEY, ASKED U QUESTION EARLIER..WHATS LATEST ON FIRME PARTY?  FORGOT WHAT YOU REPLIED, OR MISSED IT.. OR DIDNT CARE..OR SOMETHING.. SO WHATS LATEST?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7013660

Now the world knows about you hooking up with guys


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 03:44 PM~7013661
> *HEY, ASKED U QUESTION EARLIER..WHATS LATEST ON FIRME PARTY?  FORGOT WHAT YOU REPLIED, OR MISSED IT.. OR DIDNT CARE..OR SOMETHING.. SO WHATS LATEST?
> *


still in the works.......or as wally would say "itz more than a do-do stone throw away from the hop to the spot from the drop to hawpening"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 04:48 PM~7013696
> *still in the works.......or as wally would say "itz more than a do-do stone throw away from the hop to the spot from the drop to hawpening"
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 03:47 PM~7013684
> *:guns: no here's sumthang from the twentys :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 04:47 PM~7013684
> *:guns: no here's sumthang from the twentys :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 05:04 PM~7013858
> *THIS FOE YOU FRUITFLYS!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 04:04 PM~7013858
> *THIS FOE YOU FRUITFLYS!
> 
> 
> ...


more pics from wallys photobucket


















wtf? child porn?




















more @ http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m223/wallydogg/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 17 2007, 05:20 PM~7013998
> *more pics from wallys photobucket
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 08:58 AM~7010400
> *So go x-ray some old man balls and have fun gettin there :uh:
> *


why dont u get off my dick step daddy


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2007, 05:32 PM~7014117
> *why dont u get off my dick step daddy
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 05:55 PM~7014397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

awwwww old man deleting all his gay pics lol :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Damm wally ur pics went from 160 to like 101 u sure did have a lot of **** shit in your photobucket


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 17 2007, 03:03 PM~7013259
> *mac2lac
> 
> I got a homie that can engrave some for you like these are better if you have the k/o's......
> *


get at me homie....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2007, 05:32 PM~7014117
> *why dont u get off my dick step daddy
> *


Jack ass :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big mike sup for this weekend, u aint talkin about it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

found this today...82 lincoln continental mark VI.....57,000 original miles...needs a fuel pump....don't know much about lincoln, but this bitch is clean...2 tone black and grey...a/c and heater work....tell me some good and bad about this car if you know please....


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 06:58 PM~7014962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put that bitch on Ebay and make some dough!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'd give him 1,000 for that


on the other hand...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=312472


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

romantic smooth talkin i gave to Cochiina


> *RE: RE: RE: RE: RE: FW: well?
> Body: Thanks
> 
> ----------------- Original Message -----------------
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 07:03 PM~7015042
> *romantic smooth talkin i gave to Cochiina
> *


dang!

First Of All Thats a NickName that ive had for a long time and it doesnt make me look bad becuase ive been with my dude for 4 years. another thing i dont give a fuck what you think....you aint shit nor about shit so move around and go find someone else to fuck jhahaha...i mean seriously is that all u can get is internet pussy? bye im done talking to you already.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

myspace0wned!! LOL!!! :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 07:11 PM~7015150
> *
> *


ALL I FUCKING SEE IS X's damit!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 05:59 PM~7014978
> *put that bitch on Ebay and make some dough!
> *



thought about that too....but this bitch is straight...has some old school 30's and vogues on it...i told him...you can keep the rims...i don't have no use for em....he said...nah...i'll give them to you with the car...he said, if you buy it, when can you come get it...i said shit...i'll get it right now...i have a trailer, it's all up to how much you want....dude said 2500....i said...i'll give you 300....hahaha....he told me he can't let it go that cheap since he knows what he has....i said aight man...let me see what i can do and i'll be back.....i'll go show him 1000 and i bet he comes off of it... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 06:11 PM~7015150
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 17 2007, 07:12 PM~7015159
> *ALL I FUCKING SEE IS X's damit!!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 07:18 PM~7015240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats all i see


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2007, 05:50 PM~7014866
> *big mike sup for this weekend, u aint talkin about it
> *



it whatever mayne.....im ready to get rich quick.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 17 2007, 05:25 PM~7015304
> *it whatever mayne.....im ready to get rich quick.
> *


yea right..
its fuckin cold..
gotta go work././
holla


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 06:27 PM~7015332
> *yea right..
> its fuckin cold..
> gotta go work././
> ...



dont be mad cause i got money and ur ass is broke....


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star, i'm not attending another casino nite at your crib, until the MCLC reimburses me for my rim. 

paypal is acceptible


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 06:34 PM~7015403
> *lone star, i'm not attending another casino nite at your crib, until the MCLC reimburses me for my rim.
> 
> paypal is acceptible
> *


MCLC says fuk ur rim ******.....learn how to drive...........lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if they were mono block chops u would have chopped that curb up instead of that curb choppin your rim up


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jan 17 2007, 06:49 PM~7015549
> *
> *



somebody throw a piece of chicken so this fool can leave...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

uffin: a part of my pump is tha pic to da left uffin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@Jan 17 2007, 06:16 PM~7015875
> *uffin: a part of my pump is tha pic to da left uffin:
> *


sure is..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 17 2007, 05:28 PM~7015348
> *dont be mad cause i got money and ur ass is broke....
> *


when biig danny pays me i wont..
im only broke because of my stupid bike


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ready 4 some gas hoppin sunday ssllliiiimmm?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2007, 08:17 PM~7017067
> *ready 4 some gas hoppin sunday  ssllliiiimmm?
> *


i called shotgun


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

85 show cutty to bust on 2007
87 cutty street hopper, no fkng weight!!
87 blazer rad hopper yeah that bitch got weight but i built it 4 the kids.
2003 escalade on 26's , no fukng rent to own bull shit, i own them bitches!!
2000 chevy on 22's *with all the chunter shit on it for the damn escapade chunter ass clubs.*

lol.. fuckin boiler :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 08:24 PM~7017145
> *i called shotgun
> *


lets roll :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2007, 08:26 PM~7017165
> *lets roll :biggrin:
> *


im down.. sunday night.. ill call ya..and come your crib..
roll with you up there


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man if it wasn't so damn far, i'd roll out....shit....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 08:37 PM~7017261
> *im down.. sunday night.. ill call ya..and come your crib..
> roll with you up there
> *


orale  don't forget ur eskimo jacket :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2007, 09:25 PM~7017156
> *BOILER IS A BALLER!!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2007, 08:46 PM~7017342
> *orale    don't forget ur eskimo jacket :biggrin:
> *


yea i got it.. :cheesy:


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

Whatz goin down? mac2lac


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 08:46 PM~7017343
> *BOILER IS A BALLER!!!
> *


no baller i just like toys, i seen all those rides u have too mr mac2lac dot baller dot com :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 08:44 PM~7017331
> *man if it wasn't so damn far, i'd roll out....shit....
> *


u only stay about 1 and half hour from here , come on SI SE PUEDE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sukie+Jan 17 2007, 09:48 PM~7017367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on a sunday night it would kick my ass having to drive back and then get up early the next mornin mayne..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 08:46 PM~7017343
> *BOILER IS A BALLER!!!
> *


bitch.. 3500....asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 17 2007, 10:44 PM~7017331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUSSY


just get yo azz over here ******.. fk waking up next morning.. aint that fk'n far.. cause i need to roll with someone..cause 68 aint going out in public with door not being able to open, and darkness working on capala


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 10:28 PM~7017667
> *PUSSY
> PUSSY
> just get yo azz over here ******..  fk waking up next morning..  aint that fk'n far..  cause i need to roll with someone..cause 68 aint going out in public with door not being able to open, and darkness working on capala
> *


i'll think about it... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP DISH!!!!!!!! DAYUUUMMM



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/EXTRA-WIDE-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 11:40 PM~7017775
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP DISH!!!!!!!! DAYUUUMMM
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/EXTRA-WIDE-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


cant find pic anymore, but earlier today i saw some 10" wide wire wheels.. 7 or 8 lug, or something like that.. for heavy duty trucks.. look pretty cool


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 17 2007, 11:11 PM~7017993
> *cant find pic anymore, but earlier today i saw some 10" wide wire wheels..  7 or 8 lug, or something like that..  for heavy duty trucks..  look pretty cool
> *


try it again....i think i fixed it....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i had already found ones u linked.. 

oh, and i just found ones i meant.. they for dualies


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 11:40 PM~7017775
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP DISH!!!!!!!! DAYUUUMMM
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/EXTRA-WIDE-...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


Reminds me of Tonys van "Thug Life" they were 15x10 Dayton 72's  Old School!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

for the late night crowd...vida g.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 12:58 AM~7018325
> *Reminds me of Tonys van "Thug Life" they were 15x10 Dayton 72's  Old School!!
> *


man took van to club roxy once.. thats gangsta.. 


what was up wif all the rumors of him being gay? remember someone told me they had asked em.. and man said "people think that cause my best friend's gay".. :scrutinize: 

and what happen to that van? aint around no more?


oh,and didn't he switch to 20" spokes? thats what he was sittin on, when i saw thug life at the roxy.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2007, 12:15 AM~7018444
> *for the late night crowd...vida g.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WWAAAZZAAAHHHHHH!!! Just wanted to see whats new up in this [email protected]!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 17 2007, 08:48 PM~7016184
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 10:46 PM~7017343
> *BOILER IS A BALLER!!!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*"you all trying to chingalay me?"*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

*crickets*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*fart* jejejejejejejejejee


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

pedoro


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

it stinks in here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 18 2007, 10:10 AM~7020248
> *:uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


KrazyToyz let me know if possible today on what we talmbout.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 09:17 AM~7020304
> *POST MORE LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> KrazyToyz let me know if possible today on what we talmbout.
> *


I got two more people interested,highest bidder wins.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 18 2007, 11:20 AM~7020326
> *I got two more people interested,highest bidder wins.
> *


Nombre, in that case I'll pass. LOL

don't like deals unless it has a set price.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 18 2007, 10:20 AM~7020326
> *I got two more people interested,highest bidder wins.
> *


in that case....let me in on the deal..... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 09:24 AM~7020369
> *Nombre, in that case I'll pass.  LOL
> 
> don't like deals unless it has a set price.
> *



Its EBAY on Layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 18 2007, 11:46 AM~7020540
> *Its EBAY on Layitlow. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown: 

It will be ebay on layitlow when I reveal that vert impala. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 11:46 AM~7020539
> *in that case....let me in on the deal..... :biggrin:
> *


ORALE DENA. :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


J/K dena :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7020538


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 10:50 AM~7020574
> *ORALE DENA.  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> J/K dena  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ......she was lacblockin me huh......hahaha.....not blockin...just wanna see what's on the market..... :biggrin: ...since you want a set price but won't sell a ***** tickets.....mrebay.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 11:59 AM~7020636
> *:biggrin: ......she was lacblockin me huh......hahaha.....not blockin...just wanna see what's on the market..... :biggrin: ...since you want a set price but won't sell a ***** tickets.....mrebay.com
> *


DEEZNUTZ are on the market, I'll hook you up.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 18 2007, 11:50 AM~7020574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA'LL QUIT HATIN' ... I WENT TO LOOK AT THE LAC WAY BEFORE HE POSTED ANYTHING ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 18 2007, 12:02 PM~7020657
> *YA'LL QUIT HATIN' ... I WENT TO LOOK AT THE LAC WAY BEFORE HE POSTED ANYTHING ABOUT IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

BRIAN, I MEAN CAP'NSAVADENA ... WHERE U AT? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 11:01 AM~7020652
> *DEEZNUTZ are on the market, I'll hook you up.
> *



allergic to peanuts....sorry homie....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 12:04 PM~7020669
> *allergic to peanuts....sorry homie....
> *


these are walnuts for you to nail on your chin.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 11:05 AM~7020680
> *these are walnuts for you to nail on your chin.
> *



:uh: that sounds very gay right thurr..... :uh: next thing i know, you'll be pming me asking me if i'm hot.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 12:07 PM~7020690
> *:uh: that sounds very gay right thurr..... :uh:  next thing i know, you'll be pming me asking me if i'm hot.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 09:49 AM~7020564
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> It will be ebay on layitlow when I reveal that vert impala.  LOL
> *


I was just kidding.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 18 2007, 12:16 PM~7020747
> *I was just kidding.
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 10:17 AM~7020755
> *
> *


I have class tonite ,I forgot. Lets make the deal tomorrow .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 18 2007, 12:20 PM~7020777
> *I have class tonite ,I forgot. Lets make the deal tomorrow .
> *


no problem. would be better, got a lot to do tonight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 18 2007, 12:20 PM~7020777
> *I have class tonite ,I forgot. Lets make the deal tomorrow .
> *


fk that.. tell that man, why it has sentimental value, and gonna be hard to let it go.. yada yada yada.. thats the b/s he tries to pull every time to raise price..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 12:38 PM~7020904
> *fk that.. tell that man, why it has sentimental value, and gonna be hard to let it go.. yada yada yada..  thats the b/s he tries to pull every time to raise price..
> *


negatory, only car was the t-bird since it belonged to a homegirls mom. homegirl passed away.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin's be tryin to jack prices up, wif crap like this..

"they brought me home from hospital in car like this, brings back memories.. "

"this car is kinda car, my cousin's baby momma let me borrow, when i met my 2d wife"

"these rims, are same color, of my fav shirt, when i was like 3rd grade"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 12:43 PM~7020934
> *latin's be tryin to jack prices up, wif crap like this..
> 
> "they brought me home from hospital in car like this, brings back memories.. "
> ...


this nga always got to talk shit. only thing worthy you got since my gn is worth more than your caprice and impala :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=258260&st=0

not looking good mayne


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 18 2007, 12:04 PM~7020667
> *BRIAN, I MEAN CAP'NSAVADENA ... WHERE U AT? :biggrin:
> *


I just woke up......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 11:48 AM~7020979
> *I just woke up......
> *



:biggrin: that was me on tues and wed.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 12:48 PM~7020974
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=258260&st=0
> 
> not looking good mayne
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

off today and tomorrow.. 4 day weekend.. man hold up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 12:54 PM~7021028
> *off today and tomorrow..   4 day weekend.. man hold up..
> 
> 
> *


Thank God. LOL

OH HOLD UP, IT'S YOUR DAYS OFF AND THE BEST YOU CAN DO IS POSTWH0RE ON THE INTERNET? :uh: 

go take a walk, catch a movie, get laid by them hookaz you always talk about, etc... :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 12:52 PM~7021016
> *
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...79599276&rd=1,1git you some of these


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 12:58 PM~7021053
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...79599276&rd=1,1git you some of these
> *


he'd start cooking some bacon on them discs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

motherfoker, forgot to put the trash can by the street today :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 18 2007, 12:55 PM~7021034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont eat pork.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 01:02 PM~7021093
> *just woke up, gimme some time..  dang
> no thanks, i'm not a hot rodder.. thats latin.. he probably already bid a few times.
> dont eat pork..    :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 01:01 PM~7021082
> *motherfoker, forgot to put the trash can by the street today  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


put your trash in the neighbors can, and tell em trash man forgot to stop at they house. g4ng$t4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 01:04 PM~7021112
> *put your trash in the neighbors can, and tell em trash man forgot to stop at they house.  g4ng$t4
> *


might have to dump it at darkness' crib yo'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2007, 01:25 PM~7021268
> *
> *


Que onda homie.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 11:05 AM~7021118
> *might have to dump it at darkness' crib yo'
> *


THANKS
ASSHOLE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 01:40 PM~7021383
> *THANKS
> ASSHOLE
> *


 :biggrin: hey man, you surprised me, i thought you lived off OST style livin.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 11:42 AM~7021401
> *:biggrin:  hey man, you surprised me, i thought you lived off OST style livin.
> *


LOL..
I TOLD YA...
ITS A COOL NEIGHBORHOOD..
QUIET


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 01:45 PM~7021429
> *LOL..
> I TOLD YA...
> ITS A COOL NEIGHBORHOOD..
> ...


just got to watch out for that taliban i saw at your crib.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 01:45 PM~7021429
> *LOL..
> I TOLD YA...
> ITS A COOL NEIGHBORHOOD..
> ...


quiet is good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my hood quiet.. all knuckle heads moved out.. like snyper and his bro..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 01:52 PM~7021479
> *my hood quiet..  all knuckle heads moved out.. like snyper and his bro..
> *


 :thumbsup: 

cool peeps right thurr.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 12:52 PM~7021479
> *my hood quiet..  all knuckle heads moved out.. like snyper and his bro..
> *


when blocc, darkness, john, and disturbed came to my house, they were like....damn...you leave your car outside??? :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: .....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC EVENTS* *07*

EMPIRE ANNVERSARY PARTY @ MY HOUSE(GOOFY)..2/10

BAYOU CITY CC BBQ @ MOODY PICNIC 2/11

ROYAL TOUCH CC EASTER PICNIC @ BRYAN TX 3/25

HLC 2 ANNUAL PICNIC @ MacGregor Park 4/1

SLAB CITY CC 1st ANNUAL BBQ @ MacGregor Park 4/15

PLAYERS PARADISE CC CAR SHOW @ SPRINGWOODS HIGH SCHOOL 4/28


go to WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM
for more info on other events....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 01:53 PM~7021491
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> cool peeps right thurr.
> *


i'll give props to snyper..man said his low is his daily..and still sports chucks, and dont give a fk.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Its quiet here too but you still hear gun shots from the apartments from time to time :machinegun: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 01:56 PM~7021511
> *i'll give props to snyper..man said his low is his daily..and still sports chucks, and dont give a fk.
> *


  and love tejano music and wrestling :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2007, 01:55 PM~7021508
> *HLC EVENTS 07
> 
> BAYOU CITY CC BBQ @ Moody Park  2/11
> ...


 :uh: damn, i need to get my door fixed.. 

hey, wasn't there gonna be a HLC picnic in feb 11th?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 12:56 PM~7021519
> *  and love tejano music and wrestling  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 01:57 PM~7021529
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


wwe, wwf type thang mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 18 2007, 01:56 PM~7021515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: pinche lucha libre actin mother fkrs..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 12:58 PM~7021538
> *wwe, wwf type thang mayne
> *



HACKSAW JIM DUGAN??....JUNKYARD DOG?....LEAPIN LANNY POFFO??.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:00 PM~7021552
> *HACKSAW JIM DUGAN??....JUNKYARD DOG?....LEAPIN LANNY POFFO??.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 18 2007, 11:48 AM~7021457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT SHIT..U DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERYDAY..
YOUR LACS KNOWN IN TRACTOR TOWN


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 01:02 PM~7021567
> *LOL...HES COOL.. THATS MY LIL NIGGY
> YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT SHIT..U DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERYDAY..
> YOUR LACS KNOWN IN TRACTOR TOWN
> *



yo girl called.....SHE THINKS MY TRACTOR'S SEXY!!!!! :biggrin: ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:04 PM~7021583
> *yo girl called.....SHE THINKS MY TRACTOR'S SEXY!!!!! :biggrin: ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 02:02 PM~7021567
> *LOL...HES COOL.. THATS MY LIL NIGGY
> YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT SHIT..U DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERYDAY..
> YOUR LACS KNOWN IN TRACTOR TOWN
> *


theres a Lecab in that tractor town, its sits out side too :scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 11:57 AM~7021527
> *:uh:  damn, i need to get my door fixed..
> 
> hey, wasn't there gonna be a HLC picnic in feb 11th?
> *


BAYOU CITY IS PART OF HLC..they will be Hosting it..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 18 2007, 12:04 PM~7021583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO GET IT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 01:05 PM~7021591
> *theres a Lecab in that tractor town, its sits out side too :scrutinize:
> *



a lecab here?? never seen it...one lac runnin around with the top chopped off though......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:07 PM~7021623
> *a lecab here?? never seen it...one lac runnin around with the top chopped off though......
> *


its not right in Bryan but very close


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 01:08 PM~7021634
> *its not right in Bryan but very close
> *



navasota? caldwell? hearne? madisonville? i'll go huntin for that bitch....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:09 PM~7021649
> *navasota? caldwell? hearne? madisonville? i'll go huntin for that bitch....
> *


 uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 01:09 PM~7021656
> *uffin:
> *



it must not be for sale.... :biggrin: ....i know i've never seen it here....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:10 PM~7021662
> *it must not be for sale.... :biggrin: ....i know i've never seen it here....
> *


been tryin for almost 5 years :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 01:11 PM~7021669
> *been tryin for almost 5 years :biggrin:
> *


if it's in brenham....he won't sell it....old dude out there gets cars and holds onto them.... :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:13 PM~7021683
> *if it's in brenham....he won't sell it....old dude out there gets cars and holds onto them.... :angry:
> *


nope but i did here theres a blue/grey one out there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 18 2007, 02:07 PM~7021615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


b, bet you have every lacab in texas, maybe even further, on 24 hour satallite tracking. so you can sworm in , moment a 4 sale sign goes on it.. 


oh, you prolly seen this already.. but man hold up, 90'd eldorado..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 02:14 PM~7021692
> *
> b, bet you have every lacab in texas, maybe even further, on 24 hour satallite tracking.    so you can sworm in , moment a 4 sale sign goes on it..
> oh, you prolly seen this already..  but man hold up, 90'd eldorado..
> ...


I wish my house would be paid in full if i did  Gotta keep up that hustle!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

matter of fact.. if i were to have a lecab, i wouldnt register it at my address.. cause B would be over all da time.. hounding a ******.. "why aint it washed?".. "have you changed the oil?".. "you know, you should wax it!".. "when you gonna sell it?".. "thats not even the original top!".. like he the fk'n lecab police and shyt. 

:angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 01:14 PM~7021691
> *nope but i did here theres a blue/grey one out there.
> *



i think someone is fkin with you....cause if it was here...i'd know of it....everyone here knows me and my lacs...if one comes out, i hear about it....if one is for sale, i hear about it....i knew about the chop top one the day he cut the top.. :biggrin: ...i know a guy that all he does is buy the 90 lacs, paints them, puts swangas on em and sells em....he's like a damn cadillac hound....i'm gonna call him and put the word out on that lecab :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:20 PM~7021746
> *i think someone is fkin with you....cause if it was here...i'd know of it....everyone here knows me and my lacs...if one comes out, i hear about it....if one is for sale, i hear about it....i knew about the chop top one the day he cut the top.. :biggrin: ...i know a guy that all he does is buy the 90 lacs, paints them, puts swangas on em and sells em....he's like a damn cadillac hound....i'm gonna call him and put the word out on that lecab :biggrin:
> *


CAWKBLAWK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 02:18 PM~7021724
> *matter of fact.. if i were to have a lecab, i wouldnt register it at my address.. cause B would be over all da time..  hounding a ******..  "why aint it washed?"..  "have you changed the oil?"..  "you know, you should wax it!"..  "when you gonna sell it?"..  "thats not even the original top!"..  like he the fk'n lecab police and shyt.
> 
> :angry:
> *


I havent changed my oil in almost 2 years on the lecab  Oh and yeah my plates dont go to my addy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 01:21 PM~7021761
> *CAWKBLAWK
> *


never said i was gonna buy it.....just wanna see if someone ain't bullshittin him....mr ihaveafrontclipforamontebutiwontselliteventhoughidon'thaveone...... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:20 PM~7021746
> *i think someone is fkin with you....cause if it was here...i'd know of it....everyone here knows me and my lacs...if one comes out, i hear about it....if one is for sale, i hear about it....i knew about the chop top one the day he cut the top.. :biggrin: ...i know a guy that all he does is buy the 90 lacs, paints them, puts swangas on em and sells em....he's like a damn cadillac hound....i'm gonna call him and put the word out on that lecab :biggrin:
> *


Good friend of mine saw it on the hwy last year. He knows his cars. He said it was a 80s lecab w/ a lt grey top, old man driving it. he would have turned around but he was working and his bossman was ridin with him that day...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:23 PM~7021781
> *never said i was gonna buy it.....just wanna see if someone ain't bullshittin him....mr ihaveafrontclipforamontebutiwontselliteventhoughidon'thaveone...... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 02:26 PM~7021808
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

if that car was around here...it would be at this car show that is here every yr...it's nothing but classic cars....from everywhere....never seen it there....if it's here...he's hiding it... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:28 PM~7021840
> *if that car was around here...it would be at this car show that is here every yr...it's nothing but classic cars....from everywhere....never seen it there....if it's here...he's hiding it... :biggrin:
> *


My friend told me he even saw the hood ornament.
<-----------------


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

BIG DANNY...
JUSTDEEZ
CALL ME LATER


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 01:30 PM~7021859
> *My friend told me he even saw the hood ornament.
> <-----------------
> *


 :0 ........hello 911...put an apb out on an 80's model lecab.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:35 PM~7021909
> *:0 ........hello 911...put an apb out on an 80's model lecab.... :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

saw one in conroe about a year & 1/2 back.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 01:33 PM~7021893
> *BIG DANNY...
> JUSTDEEZ
> CALL ME LATER
> *


I'LL CALL YOU NOW. AINT DOIN SHIT. 

AND YES LATIN, WE KNOW


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 01:36 PM~7021914
> *lol
> *


if i ever hear of it, or come across it, i'll let you know homie....you a big balla like that.....the only bills i stack are.....
light bill
cable bill
phone bill
gas bill
mortgage
insurance
:angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2007, 01:37 PM~7021922
> *I'LL CALL YOU NOW.  AINT DOIN SHIT.
> 
> AND YES LATIN, WE KNOW
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2007, 12:37 PM~7021922
> *I'LL CALL YOU NOW.  AINT DOIN SHIT.
> 
> AND YES LATIN, WE KNOW
> ...


ALRIGHT.. ILL BE WAITING BABY


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

whats tha deal dj latin?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:35 PM~7021909
> *:0 ........hello 911...put an apb out on an 80's model lecab.... :biggrin:
> *


b gonna jump in his patrol car, and go look for it!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2007, 02:46 PM~7022003
> *whats tha deal dj latin?
> *


you get the email?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 02:47 PM~7022015
> *b gonna jump in his patrol car, and go look for it!!
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

yea i got it, you still have my #?hit me up




> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 01:48 PM~7022033
> *you get the email?
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 01:47 PM~7022015
> *b gonna jump in his patrol car, and go look for it!!
> 
> 
> ...


***** stopped workin on it to search for the lecab..... :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 02:47 PM~7022015
> *b gonna jump in his patrol car, and go look for it!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

hey i zoomed in on the pics of the wheels and it looks like he curb checked them pretty bad









> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 01:51 PM~7022063
> ****** stopped workin on it to search for the lecab..... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

right click save!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

6 Members: mac2lac, sic713, Texas_Bowties, sixty8imp, sukie, JUSTDEEZ

what's up COOL ARROW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 02:52 PM~7022073
> *right click save!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


that will be $20, because that image is © all rights reserved


paypal, is accepted. at [email protected]

gracias


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

someone make the lights strobe and I'll have a new avitar!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 02:56 PM~7022116
> *someone make the lights strobe and I'll have a new avitar!!! :cheesy:
> *


that'll cost you a grip..


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 12:53 PM~7022076
> *6 Members: mac2lac, sic713, Texas_Bowties, sixty8imp, sukie, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> what's up COOL ARROW.... :biggrin:
> *



Whatz up BIG PIMPIN....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

chillin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 02:54 PM~7022100
> *that will be $20, because that image is  © all rights reserved
> paypal, is accepted.  at [email protected]
> 
> ...


Cant copyright an image that wasnt yours to begin with ass wad. I took that pic ®!!!


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

Im home for a few weeks where yall @ on fri nite?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sukie_@Jan 18 2007, 02:00 PM~7022152
> *Im home for a few weeks where yall @ on fri nite?
> *



chillin at mickey d's on villa maria....had to get out the cold and rain......we post up in that bitch like it's ours :biggrin:


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 01:01 PM~7022160
> *chillin at mickey d's on villa maria....had to get out the cold and rain......we post up in that bitch like it's ours  :biggrin:
> *



you know it .... same time ?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sukie_@Jan 18 2007, 02:02 PM~7022174
> *you know it .... same time ?
> *


yes sirrrr....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2007, 02:50 PM~7022054
> *yea i got it, you still have my #?hit me up
> *


will do tonight.


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

Im down Ill see yall there...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sukie_@Jan 18 2007, 02:07 PM~7022213
> *Im down Ill see yall there...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 02:59 PM~7022145
> *Cant copyright an image that wasnt yours to begin with ass wad. I took that pic ®!!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 03:11 PM~7022247
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok you right-click-save actin azzz.. 

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wassup wif that car anyway?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

same car


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SOLD!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that's the one you sold last year?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 02:15 PM~7022282
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 

how much shipped?


mest up, I didnt even see your SOLD post... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 03:19 PM~7022321
> *si
> *


clean caddy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

sold this one to MI. three years ago and now is in NC. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 02:23 PM~7022351
> *sold this one to MI. three years ago and now is in NC. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Ill be looking for that bad boy up there.

Im headed to NC this Saturday, going to be there all week.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 03:25 PM~7022370
> *Ill be looking for that bad boy up there.
> 
> Im headed to NC this Saturday, going to be there all week.
> *


you already going to make the move?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 02:26 PM~7022386
> *you already going to make the move?
> *



si. I just need to go up there and get stuff set up. Then i can come back down and tie up a bunch of loose ends before moving everyone up there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 03:28 PM~7022401
> *si. I just need to go up there and get stuff set up. Then i can come back down and tie up a bunch of loose ends before moving everyone up there.
> *


good luck homie, we need to get together and have dinner before you leave.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 03:28 PM~7022401
> *si. I just need to go up there and get stuff set up. Then i can come back down and tie up a bunch of loose ends before moving everyone up there.
> *


you need to keep in touch with your houston homies  




Look at these cheap ass rims on this lecab what was this guy thinking :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 02:30 PM~7022408
> *good luck homie, we  need to get together and have dinner before you leave.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 03:31 PM~7022416
> *:thumbsup:
> *


your family + my girl & her son, aquarium downtown, i'll pick up the tab.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 02:31 PM~7022414
> *you need to keep in touch with your houston homies
> Look at these cheap ass rims on this lecab what was this guy thinking :uh:
> 
> ...



Ill still keep lurking in the Houston lowriders thread.
:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 02:32 PM~7022425
> *your family + my girl & her son, aquarium downtown, i'll pick up the tab.
> *



sounds good bro.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 03:35 PM~7022445
> *Ill still keep lurking in the Houston lowriders thread.
> :biggrin:
> *


keep your eyes open for these when you over in NC.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 02:40 PM~7022487
> *keep your eyes open for these when you over in NC.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 

I will.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 02:40 PM~7022487
> *keep your eyes open for these when you over in NC.
> 
> 
> ...


he really means look out for......FOR SALE.....signs....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 02:28 PM~7022401
> *si. I just need to go up there and get stuff set up. Then i can come back down and tie up a bunch of loose ends before moving everyone up there.
> *



damn homie...that was quick....good luck to you man!!!! you should have a going away party..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

he's moving? what about spokes and juice?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 18 2007, 03:49 PM~7022586
> *he's moving? what about spokes and juice?
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 02:48 PM~7022574
> *damn homie...that was quick....good luck to you man!!!! you should have a going away party..... :biggrin:
> *



thanks.. 

Maybe at a club or something. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 18 2007, 02:49 PM~7022586
> *he's moving? what about spokes and juice?
> *


SNJ is dead!!!! get over it...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 18 2007, 02:49 PM~7022586
> *he's moving? what about spokes and juice?
> *



Ill hand it over to you danielson.... keep hope alive!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 18 2007, 03:31 PM~7022414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SNJ moving homebase, is all thats happening.. power moves


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 02:50 PM~7022591
> *
> 
> 
> ...




let me guess......getting black magic pumps??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you see, if juanito wouldn't have taken soo long submitting that story, ellie would still have snj up and running and not having to move.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2007, 03:51 PM~7022610
> *let me guess......getting black magic pumps??
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 03:51 PM~7022605
> *Ill hand it over to you danielson.... keep hope alive!!!!!
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 02:51 PM~7022605
> *Ill hand it over to you danielson.... keep hope alive!!!!!
> *


sounds good......ill have all the paper work drawn up for u to sign


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 18 2007, 03:59 PM~7022698
> *sounds good......ill have all the paper work drawn up for u to sign
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 18 2007, 02:59 PM~7022698
> *sounds good......ill have all the paper work drawn up for u to sign
> *



ok

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 04:01 PM~7022733
> *ok
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ELLIE.. YOUR MOVING?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 04:23 PM~7022918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 18 2007, 03:50 PM~7023215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ALL IT NEEDS NOW IS A SIREN PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND..
SOMEONE PHOTSHOP A POLICE BUMPER ON IT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 18 2007, 04:50 PM~7023215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make the head lights wig wag :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 18 2007, 02:29 PM~7023002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIIITTTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 03:18 PM~7023410
> *Can you make the head lights wig wag :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Is this a cartier? what does cartier mean??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

firmelows, here's your request.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7023763


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Jan 18 2007, 05:34 PM~7023543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont concern yourself with it.. you aint ready for no lincoln. stick to the bed dancer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 06:54 PM~7024157
> *dont concern yourself with it..  you aint ready for no lincoln. stick to the bed dancer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 18 2007, 03:50 PM~7023215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 18 2007, 03:29 PM~7023002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2007, 11:55 AM~7021508
> *HLC EVENTS 07
> 
> BAYOU CITY CC BBQ @ Moody Park  2/11
> ...



where all these come from?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE.....


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 18 2007, 02:29 PM~7023002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: my single pump mc will be there. hopefully uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

IT SHOULD BE A GOOD EVENT....SO FAR THEY HAVE BEEN....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

lazy ass helpers
pattycakes aka patrice aka hollywood aka giggles


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 09:34 PM~7025607
> *
> 
> 
> ...





asshole.


i was sick ***. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 09:34 PM~7025607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatta bum :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 18 2007, 05:34 PM~7023543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i hear that guy is a stud :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 09:39 PM~7025648
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



the caddy cops huh...


hey we need to hook up foolio :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2007, 09:39 PM~7025650
> *i hear that guy is a stud :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2007, 07:39 PM~7025650
> *i hear that guy is a stud :cheesy:
> *



more like a dud


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

haters come in all shapes and sizes.........



(dave)


hee hee


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2007, 07:41 PM~7025675
> *haters come in all shapes and sizes.........
> (dave)
> hee hee
> *



u lucky i was nice enough not to take pics of u tossing ur cookies :biggrin: 

:barf: rivistyle


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7025698
> *u lucky i was nice enough not to take pics of u tossing ur cookies :biggrin:
> 
> :barf:  rivistyle
> *



more like tossin my chinese buffet, munchos and sobe drink.


the sprinkles from that ice cream i ate came out whole though..... :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey lets hit up marco taco again for some barbacoa.



p.s., try not to wash the truck with your puke next time dave. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2007, 09:48 PM~7025729
> *more like tossin my chinese buffet, munchos and sobe drink.
> the sprinkles from that ice cream i ate came out whole though..... :scrutinize:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I want this for my avitar but it wont work......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2007, 07:49 PM~7025742
> *hey lets hit up marco taco again for some barbacoa.
> p.s., try not to wash the truck with your puke next time dave. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 09:55 PM~7025786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *




hahahahhahahahahahahaa that shit was funny.

i guess karma is a bitch though huh :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2007, 07:56 PM~7025796
> *hahahahhahahahahahahaa that shit was funny.
> 
> i guess karma is a bitch though huh :roflmao:
> *



we even :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7025801
> *we even :cheesy:
> *




 















for now....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2007, 07:59 PM~7025807
> *
> for now....
> *



i still have the "got caught w/yo pants down pic"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 10:01 PM~7025821
> *i still have the "got caught w/yo pants down pic"
> *





:0 



i'm outta here loco.


peace. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

LADIES AND GENTELMEN.........!!!! CHILDREN OF ALL AGES.......!!!! BULLS BUNCH PROUDLY BRINGS TO YOU ITS 2007 KICK OFF PAAAAAARRRRRRTTTTYYYYY..............AND IT ALL GOES DOWN NEXT WEEKEND JAN 19 & 20 COME OUT TO THE METRO GO TEXAN COOKOFF 14351 WALLESVILLE RD @ PURPLE SAGE!!! WALK IN LOOK UP TO THE RIGHT AND SEE THE BIG RED BULLS PRODUCTIONS BUS AND LISTEN FOR DJ GABE MIXXIN IT ALL UP!!! THAT RIGHTS DOIN IT BIGGER AND BETTER THAN EVER WITH 3 SPOTS THIS YEAR BULLS BUNCH WILL BE SHOWSTOPPIN LIKE ALWAYS!!!!! COME ON OUT..... WE WILL BE FEATURING A FEW STARS AND SOME BIG NAMES!!! "SHHH THATS A SECRET!!! LETS KEEP IT ON THE D.L" ANYWAYS GET READY TO COME OUT AND PARTY BULLS BUNCH STYLE NEXT FRI & SAT @ THE METRO GO TEXAN COOKOFF!!!!!! THIS IS YOUR INVITE!!!! SO IF YOU ARE READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND GO AHEAD AND REPOST!!!!!!! 

FOR MORE INFO CONTACT GABE:713.408.7230 OR BULL 713.416.0359


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

disturbed i'm here with your boy snyper at end zone :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2007, 10:05 PM~7026406
> *disturbed i'm here with your boy snyper at end zone :biggrin:
> *



cool sounds good.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

A LIL SUMTHING


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 11:49 PM~7026765
> *A LIL SUMTHING
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 10:49 PM~7026765
> *A LIL SUMTHING
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 19 2007, 12:05 AM~7026913
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


man..............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Darkness if you still have my # get at me.....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 11:07 PM~7026934
> *man..............
> *


not my fault that truth hurts...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 19 2007, 12:13 AM~7026989
> *not my fault that truth hurts...
> *


I think hes get better.......


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 11:14 PM~7027009
> *I think hes get better.......
> *



yea he is, but he can do better than that one....ive been there when he has done better....this one is just ugly to me, he knows like to give him a hard time.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 19 2007, 12:16 AM~7027037
> *yea he is, but he can do better than that one....ive been there when he has done better....this one is just ugly to me, he knows like to give him a hard time.
> *


Hes a lil nasty ass mofo but hes got tallent and needs to be hooked up with the right ppl... Ive been tryin to put him in contact with some good ppl for awhile now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 18 2007, 10:05 PM~7026913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eat shit again.. 
for the 3rd time


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 11:19 PM~7027062
> *Hes a lil nasty ass mofo but hes got tallent and needs to be hooked up with the right ppl... Ive been tryin to put him in contact with some good ppl for awhile now.
> *



yea he is, wild crazy ******......thats cool, that is what he needs and in 5 yrs he will be on top of the game....tru test is coming up when he paints my truck.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is this better.. my master disturbed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 18 2007, 10:21 PM~7027078
> *yea he is, wild crazy ******......thats cool, that is what he needs and in 5 yrs he will be on top of the game....tru test is coming up when he paints my truck.
> *


yea.. u a picky son of a bitch..
i dont want u there when im doing it..
sit outside while i spray...
:uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 11:22 PM~7027083
> *is this better.. my master disturbed
> 
> 
> ...



hey yea thats what im talking about, i want that one for the truck mayne...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 10:13 PM~7026988
> *Darkness if you still have my # get at me.....
> *


i dont have it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 12:21 AM~7027077
> *ok
> *


Ill swing by tomorrow if its coo'?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 18 2007, 10:23 PM~7027093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call me.. ill be around in the streets with 68 limp


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 12:25 AM~7027106
> *yes master..
> ay yi capitan`
> call me.. ill be around in the streets with 68 limp
> *


pm sent i dont have yo #...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 10:26 PM~7027113
> *pm sent i dont have yo #...
> *


its on my sig..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 11:23 PM~7027089
> *yea.. u a picky son of a bitch..
> i dont want u there when im doing it..
> sit outside while i spray...
> ...



everybody is picky....yea thats what happen last time wit the stripes, i got kicked out while they sprayed....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 18 2007, 10:27 PM~7027118
> *everybody is picky....yea thats what happen last time wit the stripes, i got kicked out while they sprayed....
> *


good
how bout this one master


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bored


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 11:28 PM~7027128
> *good
> how bout this one master
> 
> ...




that one is old......its not bad, i just think that red or orange whatever it is kinda throws it off, doesnt match


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 12:26 AM~7027114
> *its on my sig..
> *


sent you a new screen saver for your phone :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 07:17 PM~7025459
> *where all these come from?
> *


NORTH SIDE and Spring Branch.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 10:28 PM~7027128
> *good
> how bout this one master
> 
> ...


looks good darkness


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 10:37 PM~7027194
> *sent you a new screen saver for your phone :cheesy:
> *


im afraid to open it..when disturbed finishes runnin his mouth.. ill check it

thanks dark vader


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 10:41 PM~7027247
> *im afraid to open it..when disturbed finishes runnin his mouth.. ill check it
> 
> thanks dark vader
> *


:angry: ..its Darth......get it right jota :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 19 2007, 12:37 AM~7027203
> *NORTH SIDE and Spring Branch.....
> *


PLAYERS PARADISE LIVE 3 BLOCKS FROM ME :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 10:43 PM~7027274
> *PLAYERS PARADISE LIVE 3 BLOCKS FROM ME :0
> *


right by wisterwood and gessner


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 19 2007, 12:44 AM~7027289
> *right by wisterwood and gessner
> *


naw Britmore


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 10:45 PM~7027297
> *naw Britmore
> *


Raul the president of PP lives off brittmoore


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:43 PM~7027272
> *:angry:  ..its Darth......get it right jota :biggrin:
> *


ok dark


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2007, 10:47 PM~7027332
> *Raul the president of PP lives off brittmoore
> *


cochina


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 10:48 PM~7027340
> *ok dark
> *


 :uh: ..wut up mike.. u gonna let jigga here get down on the truck..  ..u still going with the same colors??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 19 2007, 12:47 AM~7027332
> *Raul the president of PP lives off brittmoore
> *


A very good friend of mine started that club years ago. they came and went but i guess they coming back


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 11:49 PM~7027352
> *cochina
> *


aint that sixty8imp's chick?????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2007, 11:50 PM~7027359
> *:uh: ..wut up mike.. u gonna let jigga here get down on the truck..  ..u still going with the same colors??
> *



yea he is....nope change of plans again.....its gonna be a surprise


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I WAS BORN IN 1905. WE JUICED THE FIRST MODEL T, AND BOY WAS IT A SHITTY RIDE. IMAGINE HITTIN CORNERS IN 3 FEET OF SNOW WHILE GOING TO SKOOL BAREFOOT, AND THEN WORKING IN THE COAL MINE JUST TRYIN TO SCRAPE UP ENOUGH MONEY FOR SOME TEN SPOKE DAYTONS.


LoL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 18 2007, 10:53 PM~7027395
> *wut it do
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 19 2007, 12:53 AM~7027395
> *wut it do
> *


do it wut


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 10:54 PM~7027405
> *do it wut
> *


it wut do


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 12:55 AM~7027406
> *it wut do
> *


done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 18 2007, 10:56 PM~7027415
> *done
> *


enod


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Jan 18 2007, 11:53 PM~7027395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when did u dew


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 18 2007, 10:58 PM~7027434
> *mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnam


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 12:00 AM~7027445
> *nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnam
> *


wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwam


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 10:49 PM~7027352
> *cochina
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: black bastard..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2007, 11:03 PM~7027472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: black bastard..
> *


spainard bastard...

cumbia kings..
ahhhaaa ahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 18 2007, 11:03 PM~7027465
> *hno:
> *


 :nono: weakkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 19 2007, 01:03 AM~7027465
> *hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 19 2007, 12:04 AM~7027481
> *:nono: weakkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

damn nobody has to work tomorrow or what....******* on here late...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

shit i do...but i aint sleepy......


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 19 2007, 12:07 AM~7027513
> *shit i do...but i aint sleepy......
> *



yea mayne me too...everyday thang for me.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

kumbia kings..... :biggrin: .....bastard. :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 19 2007, 12:09 AM~7027528
> *kumiba kings..... :biggrin: .....bastard. :angry:
> *


kumiba kings


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 18 2007, 11:14 PM~7027561
> *kumiba kings
> *


i mispelled it..word nerd!!! :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 19 2007, 12:23 AM~7027093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got azz coming, gonna have to give you cash and keys, and go do your thing.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 18 2007, 11:29 PM~7027648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even better.. sounds good..ill call ya


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

call early.. cause i aint got much time with her.. she gotta get back to hubby b4 he comes home from work. 

lol

oh, and i wanna see receipts..whatever aint accounted for, comes out of labor!

:scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 19 2007, 01:51 AM~7027834
> *call early.. cause i aint got much time with her..  she gotta get back to hubby b4 he comes home from work.
> 
> lol
> ...


damn tight wads :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 01:52 AM~7027844
> *damn tight wads :uh:
> *


it aint a cadi, so turn the patrol car off.. and mind your business


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 19 2007, 01:53 AM~7027861
> *it aint a cadi, so turn the patrol car off..   and mind your business
> *


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 18 2007, 11:51 PM~7027834
> *call early.. cause i aint got much time with her..  she gotta get back to hubby b4 he comes home from work.
> 
> lol
> ...


damn.. u got all day with her.. wow.. baller
i got recipts.. i keep them all..ill add u all the material.. and add up the ending labor..
tight wad


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 02:02 AM~7027957
> *:uh:
> damn.. u got all day with her.. wow.. baller
> i got recipts.. i keep them all..ill add u all the material.. and add up the ending labor..
> ...


ok.. go to bed.. you gotta call me 8am'ish.. we'll go grub breakfast.. then drop me off.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 19 2007, 12:05 AM~7027977
> *ok..  go to bed.. you gotta call me 8am'ish.. we'll go grub breakfast..  then drop me off.
> *


nga said 8 ish... ha.. more like 11 ish


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 02:06 AM~7027983
> *nga said 8 ish... ha.. more like 11 ish
> *


damn and i was gonna call you around 7  





Get that screen saver?? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 02:06 AM~7027983
> *nga said 8 ish... ha.. more like 11 ish
> *


fk that ******.. you on my time.. 8am!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 19 2007, 02:10 AM~7028011
> *fk that ******.. you on my time..  8am!!
> *


Im tryin to make this kid long term money..... Not Capala change :uh:






:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 02:14 AM~7028046
> *Im tryin to make this kid long term money..... Not Capala change :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


ok, mr cadi police.. wasnt talkin to you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 19 2007, 12:08 AM~7028003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill be up early foo.. ill call u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im out.. 


duece


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

1


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup it' s me again... Darkness how you holdin up hun? Disturbed just letting you know i miss you lol!! Love ya'll laterz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 19 2007, 03:09 AM~7028373
> *Yup it' s me again... Darkness how you holdin up hun? Disturbed just letting you know i miss you lol!! Love ya'll laterz
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 09:34 PM~7025607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he went mimis :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 18 2007, 11:21 PM~7026540
> *cool sounds good.....
> *


it sucked hardcore


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 11:49 PM~7026765
> *A LIL SUMTHING
> 
> 
> ...


don't look good foo' is that one of sixty8imps fender skirts for his capala?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 19 2007, 01:14 AM~7027561
> *kumiba kings
> *


african tribe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 01:52 AM~7027844
> *damn tight wads :uh:
> *


no shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 19 2007, 03:09 AM~7028373
> *Yup it' s me again... Darkness how you holdin up hun? Disturbed just letting you know i miss you lol!! Love ya'll laterz
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 03:24 PM~7022938
> *ELLIE.. YOUR MOVING?
> *



si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 02:20 AM~7028083
> *got damn.. no way in hell ill be awake then
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7007491

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 07:34 PM~7025607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant make any money sleepin.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jan 19 2007, 01:09 AM~7028373
> *Yup it' s me again... Darkness how you holdin up hun? Disturbed just letting you know i miss you lol!! Love ya'll laterz
> *


hi :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 07:28 AM~7029010
> *hi :biggrin:
> *


wassup bro ham


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn sucks waking up this early


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 09:29 AM~7029019
> *damn sucks waking up this early
> *


you get use to it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2007, 08:05 AM~7028892
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7007491
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



mest up


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah latin.. they callin u out.. man said fk' a bed dancer, he got whole front clip puttin in work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 07:31 AM~7029027
> *you get use to it
> *


ill pass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 19 2007, 09:34 AM~7029043
> *ah latin.. they callin u out.. man said fk' a bed dancer, he got whole front clip puttin in work
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't even have an engine. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2007, 09:42 AM~7029082
> *Doesn't even have an engine.  :biggrin:
> *


its rear engine puto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 19 2007, 09:43 AM~7029094
> *its rear engine puto
> *


like your P-2 nalgas?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2007, 06:41 PM~7014796
> *get at me homie....
> *


Mac2lac I sent you a pm about the k/o's............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 19 2007, 09:52 AM~7029154
> *Mac2lac I sent you a pm about the k/o's............. :thumbsup:
> *


i guess mine will go to ebay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7029169

One day, one day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2007, 08:56 AM~7029174
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7029169
> 
> One day, one day
> *



:tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7029198


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 10:00 AM~7029209
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7029198
> *


go back to it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2007, 09:01 AM~7029219
> *go back to it  :biggrin:
> *



mest up....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 19 2007, 10:02 AM~7029223
> *mest up....
> *


AGREE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 09:54 AM~7029166
> *i guess mine will go to ebay
> *


Not trying you knock you on your yard sale........... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 19 2007, 10:04 AM~7029238
> *Not trying you knock you on your yard sale........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 10:04 AM~7029242
> *
> *


how did you get your avi to work?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2007, 10:05 AM~7029246
> *how did you get your avi to work?
> *


homie hookups :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ught guys. im outs
be back later


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 19 2007, 08:52 AM~7029154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you never gave me a price copper.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 10:04 AM~7029242
> *
> *


Mac2lac still might hit you up on them........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im out too.... Gonna watch people's court :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 19 2007, 10:16 AM~7029310
> *got it homie....also got a good hookup on some chrome in dallas.... :biggrin:
> you never gave me a price copper.. :biggrin:
> *


there's a good pan topic in off topic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 19 2007, 10:16 AM~7029310
> *got it homie....also got a good hookup on some chrome in dallas.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Yep. The homie that does the engraving will get them chrome also. he does all my engraving. The same number that I gave to Latin does my chrome also.

This is some if the engraving that he has done on my son's bike. Sic has seen the bike also.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Latin I'm going to put hydro's on my hunting truck.............. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 19 2007, 10:27 AM~7029376
> *Latin I'm going to put hydro's on my hunting truck.............. :0
> 
> 
> ...


you are the 1st black person that i know of that hunts. make sure to not forget your orange vest so they'll see your blackass at night


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2007, 10:29 AM~7029384
> *you are the 1st black person that i know of that hunts.  make sure to not forget your orange vest so they'll see your blackass at night
> *


LOL......... I'll make sure that I don't take a radio so I wont be out there don't the Carlton........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 19 2007, 10:32 AM~7029402
> *LOL......... I'll make sure that I don't take a radio so I wont be out there don't the Carlton........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 19 2007, 09:32 AM~7029402
> *LOL......... I'll make sure that I don't take a radio so I wont be out there don't the Carlton........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



my homie traded his lac with switches for a 2 door s-10 blazer....that fool cut the top off the dam blazer to take it to his deer lease....damn white boyz..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 19 2007, 10:37 AM~7029420
> *my homie traded his lac with switches for a 2 door s-10 blazer....that fool cut the top off the dam blazer to take it to his deer lease....damn white boyz..... :biggrin:
> *


you see a lot of that in la porte. hunting vehicles.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2007, 10:33 AM~7029404
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I guess I will have wear my Timberland's instead of my lofers? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 19 2007, 10:37 AM~7029420
> *my homie traded his lac with switches for a 2 door s-10 blazer....that fool cut the top off the dam blazer to take it to his deer lease....damn white boyz..... :biggrin:
> *


Stupid they could have done like my have buy a convetible truck. The top on mine comes off. :thumbsup: 

No need to cut this one.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 08:06 AM~7029256
> *homie hookups :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 19 2007, 09:43 AM~7029450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 18 2007, 08:34 PM~7025607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 19 2007, 08:25 AM~7029368
> *Yep. The homie that does the engraving will get them chrome also. he does all my engraving. The same number that I gave to Latin does my chrome also.
> 
> This is some if the engraving that he has done on my son's bike. Sic has seen the bike also.
> ...


nice bike....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Latin ur fuckin crazy....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

had to put the janitor to work


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2007, 10:47 AM~7029472
> *nice bike....
> *


Thanx. Going under the knife at the end of the year........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2007, 02:28 PM~7022401
> *si. I just need to go up there and get stuff set up. Then i can come back down and tie up a bunch of loose ends before moving everyone up there.
> *


best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 11:22 PM~7027083
> *is this better.. my master disturbed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 18 2007, 11:51 PM~7027375
> *aint that sixty8imp's chick?????????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2007, 09:50 AM~7029488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMMFG!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHHAA!!! 

LATIN YOU ARE FKIN CRAZY!!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 19 2007, 10:01 AM~7029539
> *best of luck to you and your family.
> *



thanks!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 19 2007, 11:20 AM~7029671
> *OMMFG!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHHAA!!!
> 
> LATIN YOU ARE FKIN CRAZY!!!
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=312472&hl=


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 19 2007, 10:29 AM~7029749
> *:biggrin:
> *



Did you cash that bad boy already?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 19 2007, 10:10 AM~7029281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont get jealous, she dont mean nothing to me, just asked her for some ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 19 2007, 10:38 AM~7029818
> *Did you cash that bad boy already?
> *



today...thank you homie :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 19 2007, 11:13 AM~7030164
> *today...thank you homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 19 2007, 12:13 PM~7030164
> *today...thank you homie  :biggrin:
> *


don't spend it all in one place


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:dunno:







hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 19 2007, 07:32 AM~7029402
> *LOL......... I'll make sure that I don't take a radio so I wont be out there don't the Carlton........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ARE YOU A KNEEGUH?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 19 2007, 12:33 PM~7030374
> *ARE YOU A KNEEGUH?
> *


black on outside, white on inside


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got the capal loaded up.. off to p-town we go...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 19 2007, 10:48 AM~7029912
> *dont get jealous, she dont mean nothing to me, just asked her for some ass
> *


im not surprised by that at all.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 19 2007, 12:29 PM~7030976
> *Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...
> *




The views and opinions expressed in this post are strictly those of the post author and do not necessarily reflect the views of any organization the author is a member of or holds an active role in.


Disclaimer: If you aint part of the solution...you can only be part of the problem.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 19 2007, 12:29 PM~7030976
> *Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 19 2007, 01:29 PM~7030976
> *Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

PROVOK

Last Active Jan 17, 2007 - 01:11 PM


 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2007, 12:43 PM~7031095
> *The views and opinions expressed in this post are strictly those of the post author and do not necessarily reflect the views of any organization the author is a member of or holds an active role in.
> Disclaimer: If you aint part of the solution...you can only be part of the problem.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2007, 01:43 PM~7031095
> *The views and opinions expressed in this post are strictly those of the post author and do not necessarily reflect the views of any organization the author is a member of or holds an active role in.
> Disclaimer: If you aint part of the solution...you can only be part of the problem.
> *


Disclaimer: QUE QUE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Disclaimer: Don't take shyt too serious... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Disclaimer : I Farted.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Texas hold-em this weekend?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Disclaimer: It stinks in here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DISCLAIMER: almost time to go home


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Disclaimer: I need to get home and pack my stuff. I need to buy some fajitas too. My bro wants me to take some to BBQ this week. Since they dont have Mexican meat markets up there.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Disclaimer: Please excuse me for being a







whore


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DISCLAIMER:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup htown


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 19 2007, 01:56 PM~7031742
> *DISCLAIMER:
> 
> 
> ...


DISCLAIMER : X2


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Disclamer: i want to go home already


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 19 2007, 02:47 PM~7031646
> *Disclaimer: I need to get home and pack my stuff. I need to buy some fajitas too. My bro wants me to take some to BBQ this week. Since they dont have Mexican meat markets up there.
> *


DISCLAIMER: SHIT NGA WRITE A BOOK!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DISCLAIMER: GOOD TOPIC http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=312916&st=220


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 19 2007, 12:36 PM~7031527
> *Texas hold-em this weekend?
> *



DISCLAIMER: I'm all in!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jan 19 2007, 03:04 PM~7032468
> *DISCLAIMER: I'm all in!!!
> *


Disclaimer: thats what im talking about


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2007, 12:56 PM~7030627
> *just got the capal loaded up.. off to p-town we go...
> *


GOOD LUCK GOING TO PTOWN , WITHOUT TAILLIGHTS.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2007, 09:35 AM~7030392
> *black on outside, white on inside
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 19 2007, 01:35 PM~7031519
> *Disclaimer : I Farted.
> *



The gasses passed in this post are strictly those of the gas passer and do not necessarily reflect the diets and habits of any organization the passer is a member of or holds an active doody in.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2007, 05:08 PM~7033239
> *The gasses passed in this post are strictly those of the gas passer and do not necessarily reflect the diets and habits of any organization the passer is a member of or holds an active doody in.
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

he said doody


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, *Big-Tymer*

BOJOE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2007, 05:44 PM~7033633
> *chevylo97, Big-Tymer
> 
> BOJOE!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2007, 07:28 AM~7029009
> *cant make any money sleepin.
> *



it's a drive TIME FEE!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 19 2007, 08:43 AM~7029450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2007, 09:54 AM~7029166
> *i guess mine will go to ebay
> *


not so fast white boy with ba ass cadi with no juice


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im tired


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 19 2007, 07:05 PM~7034302
> *Whatz up SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MAYNE HOLD UP....LOOK WHAT I FOUND....OLD SCHOOL FOR REAL!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 20 2007, 02:12 AM~7037470
> *MAYNE HOLD UP....LOOK WHAT I FOUND....OLD SCHOOL FOR REAL!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i got like infinity of those in the garage.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 20 2007, 01:23 AM~7037516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

stacking paper on sat...  and not doing shit..jus on my computer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 19 2007, 12:36 PM~7031527
> *Texas hold-em this weekend?
> *


that what u said last wkend :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2007, 11:02 AM~7038617
> *that what u said last wkend  :uh:
> *


what he says every weekend.. man all talk.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats going on with your car , i wanna check it out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2007, 11:05 AM~7038632
> *whats going on with your car , i wanna check it out.
> *


like i told everybody else, if you wanna see it.. pay admission at next car show!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 20 2007, 09:06 AM~7038637
> *like i told everybody else, if you wanna see it.. pay admission at next car show!
> 
> 
> *


bitch please if i wanna see i just go to walmart and buy a DUB hotweel car. oh by the way if u are going silver and candy green 2 tone, i seen one on the freeway already the other day


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 20 2007, 02:23 AM~7037516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look like movie grease rejects.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2007, 11:10 AM~7038660
> *bitch please if i wanna see i just go to walmart and buy a DUB hotweel car. oh by the way if u are going silver and candy green 2 tone, i seen one on the freeway already the other day
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's the deal htown


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

2 Members: mac2lac, CadillacRoyalty


you pete's homie??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2007, 10:02 AM~7038617
> *that what u said last wkend  :uh:
> *


HEY SHIT CAME UP........SO WHATS UP FOR TONIGHT?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this weeks inspirational quote is up! by yours truely

---------playaz inspirational quote of the week------
playaz dont always win, occasionally you'll have a bad
loss.. the square frontin as a playa, will chunk duece
and take off.. its the true playa, that just walks it off!!
© all rights reserved 20jan07


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 20 2007, 03:41 PM~7040556
> *HEY SHIT CAME UP........SO WHATS UP FOR TONIGHT?
> *


duno? sup?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2007, 06:12 PM~7040751
> *duno? sup?
> *


negorachi was laying first coats early.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 20 2007, 04:17 PM~7040804
> *negorachi was laying first coats early..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHY ARENT U THERE HELPING LAZY FUCK.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 20 2007, 02:00 PM~7040089
> *what's the deal htown
> *


HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE!! U r an official lowrider veterano :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2007, 06:22 PM~7040850
> *WHY ARENT U THERE HELPING LAZY FUCK.
> *


while he did all that, i was working on opening up taillight housing, spraying it with red flake, putting gasket glue, and installing clear lenses.. thats as much as i can help, without fk'n something up.

these, but know alot of fools got tickets for em..and didnt want trouble from cops.. so sprayed inside with chrome paint and put some red flake over.. hopefully brights up red enough to keep cops off my azz


----------



## slimed (Jan 17, 2007)

Check out this video: low rider 

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...logID=168087175


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 20 2007, 04:17 PM~7040804
> *negorachi was laying first coats early..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yea... and i had a bunch of problems too.. gunna take longer than expected.. nothing to freak out over.. just gotta sand down some things and shot a different brand of primer.. for some reason im gettin a nasty reaction with the good brand . i dunno.. im so tired.. but heres a motivation pic


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 20 2007, 06:25 PM~7041181
> *HAPPY  B-DAY HOMIE!!  U r an official lowrider veterano :biggrin:
> *


thank you homie!!!!....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2007, 09:28 PM~7041694
> *yea... and i had a bunch of problems too.. gunna take longer than expected.. nothing to freak out over.. just gotta sand down some things and shot a different brand of primer.. for some reason im gettin a nasty reaction with the good brand . i dunno.. im so tired.. but heres a motivation pic
> 
> 
> ...


my cars alergic to expensive stuff..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u painting the wrong car joto. more like allergic to lowrides


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2007, 09:56 PM~7041843
> *u painting the wrong car joto. more like allergic to lowrides
> *


low dont need paint.. yet


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 20 2007, 04:00 PM~7040089
> *what's the deal htown
> *


happy b-day homito.....que la pases bien!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 20 2007, 09:57 PM~7042138
> *happy b-day homito.....que la pases bien!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


thank you homie....much appreciated!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

whats up folx


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

96 fleetwood for sale..pm more info


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 21 2007, 01:06 PM~7044943
> *96 fleetwood for sale..pm more info
> *


$500


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 21 2007, 02:09 PM~7046058
> *$500
> *


i got king kong in the trunk


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 21 2007, 12:06 PM~7044943
> *96 fleetwood for sale..pm more info
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2007, 06:19 PM~7046902
> *i got king kong in the trunk
> *


let me know if you want trunk done.. seen your work on 64.. i felt bad.. think i'll help you out this time.. no charge..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 21 2007, 08:36 PM~7048291
> *let me know if you want trunk done..  seen your work on 64..  i felt bad..  think i'll help you out this time.. no charge..
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 21 2007, 10:13 PM~7048708
> *:0  :0
> *


Are You Hott Kutomz..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 21 2007, 09:36 PM~7048291
> *let me know if you want trunk done..  seen your work on 64..  i felt bad..  think i'll help you out this time.. no charge..
> 
> 
> *


You havent seen my work yet  Worked for Woodlands car stereo for 4 years


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2007, 10:39 PM~7049112
> *You havent seen my work yet  Worked for Woodlands car stereo for 4 years
> *


woodlands? installing cd changers in hybrids aint exactly custom work..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 21 2007, 07:36 PM~7048291
> *let me know if you want trunk done..  seen your work on 64..  i felt bad..  think i'll help you out this time.. no charge..
> 
> 
> *


bitch i rather have my stock tape player and cd changer than let u touch my car. plus my trunks consist of chrome and batteries


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

anybody selling a g-body?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 21 2007, 10:58 PM~7049394
> *woodlands?  installing cd changers in hybrids aint exactly custom work..
> 
> 
> *


If you only knew homie  The brothas from MadisonVille used to keep me paid  All I used to work on was cadillacs and burbans......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like irvington got shut down early place look like a ghosttown when i rolled thru


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2007, 11:05 PM~7050313
> *If you only knew homie  The brothas from MadisonVille used to keep me paid  All I used to work on was cadillacs and burbans......
> *


Paul Wall lives in the Woodlands... :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2007, 11:05 PM~7050313
> *If you only knew homie  The brothas from MadisonVille used to keep me paid  All I used to work on was cadillacs and burbans......
> *


that fool said MADISONVILLE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that's a lil hick town...about 20 min from here....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 12:32 AM~7050701
> *that fool said MADISONVILLE!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> that's a lil hick town...about 20 min from here....
> *


Full of bruthas with lots a cash..... it tripped me out how much loot they used to spend..... I remember one guy spend almost 8gs on the music i put in his trunk. he paid us in ones, fives and tens mostly!! LoL!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 22 2007, 12:05 AM~7050313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you o' unique whips actin azz!!

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2007, 11:43 PM~7050025
> *bitch i rather have my stock tape player and cd changer than let u touch my car. plus my trunks consist of chrome and batteries
> *


aight then..dont want my free services, fk u then.. dont be sending me messages with questions then.. yo azz on your own. and fk ur chrome pumps.. u aint know nothing about chrome pumps.. til i let you buy monte from me..and u said u gonna improve setup, MrImmaHoldDownBatteriesWifA2x4 bootleg azz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2007, 11:51 PM~7050934
> *Full of bruthas with lots a cash..... it tripped me out how much loot they used to spend..... I remember one guy spend almost 8gs on the music i put in his trunk. he paid us in ones, fives and tens mostly!! LoL!!!
> *


yup....bunch of fools got busted out there not too long ago...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 01:18 AM~7051189
> *yup....bunch of fools got busted out there not too long ago...
> *


lol.. peep this.. my homie married daughter of this drug dealer.. and i worked with my homie at furrows (its like home depot).. so his father in-law wanted a garage built at crib.. bought all materials there.. had it delivered COD.. driver came back to the store..and asked me "what does his in-laws do for living?" and i was like "why you ask?".. he replied "cause they paid for $5000 worth of shyt with cash".. i was like "so.. people do that all the time" he then said "but in $1's?" i starting laughing my azz off.. and told em "dont even mentioned that shyt again..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 12:35 AM~7051300
> *lol..  peep this.. my homie married daughter of this drug dealer..    and i worked with my homie at furrows (its like home depot)..  so his father in-law wanted a garage built at crib..    bought all materials there..  had it delivered COD..  driver came back to the store..and asked me "what does his in-laws do for living?" and i was like "why you ask?"..  he replied "cause they paid for $5000 worth of shyt with cash".. i was like "so..  people do that all the time" he then said "but in $1's?"  i starting laughing my azz off.. and told em "dont even mentioned that shyt again..
> *



when i sold my 68 cadillac...dude came here from houston...paid me all in 5's and 10's....7g's....i was like dayum...i ain't even gonna ask what you do....he just laughed....cathy was all embarassed taking it to the bank the next day....haha....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 01:44 AM~7051352
> *when i sold my 68 cadillac...dude came here from houston...paid me all in 5's and 10's....7g's....i was like dayum...i ain't even gonna ask what you do....he just laughed....cathy was all embarassed taking it to the bank the next day....haha....
> *


then cathy aint hood.. cause i'd have went to bank..and been like "count this shyt..and hurry up.. i got more $ to make"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 20 2007, 07:36 PM~7041231
> *while he did all that, i was working on opening up taillight housing, spraying it with red flake, putting gasket glue, and installingricer*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 08:31 AM~7052211
> *ricer
> *


******


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 09:37 AM~7052381
> *******
> *


migga


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WELL DENA LOOKS LIKE YOU LUCKED OUT. 90S MILD OR SEMI LUXURY THIS YEAR WAS GONNA BE ALL MINE, BUT I SOLD THE LINC YESTERDAY. SORRY I COULDNT SHOW YOU OUT AGAIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

man says his caprice is really an impala ss  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7052191


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 09:47 AM~7052435
> *man says his caprice is really an impala ss
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7052191
> *


all caprices and ss's say same thing on title.. "chevrolet caprice impala ss".. so even someone with a SS has caprice on his title.. "da man" said they are same car, so didnt let them have different name.. ss is technically just a trim level. puto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 09:51 AM~7052451
> *all caprices and ss's say same thing on title..  "chevrolet caprice impala ss".. so even someone with a SS has caprice on his title..  "da man" said they are same car, so didnt let them have different name..  ss is technically just a trim level.  puto
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 
:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jan 21 2007, 10:43 PM~7050029
> *anybody selling a g-body?
> *


sixty8imp is sellin his round body?? interested??

hit him up at ....www.areyouhot.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DON'T GO SEE THAT MOVIE "BABEL" IT IS ONE OF THE LONGEST BORING MOVIES I'VE SEEN SOO FAR THIS DECADE. NEXT TIME WE'LL LISTEN TO THE 8 YR OLD WHEN IT COMES TO PICKING A MOVIE TO SEE. :banghead: :banghead: 

TOP IT OFF, THE HORNY JAPONESA IN THE FLICK DOESN'T GET HER FIRE TURNED OFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 10:00 AM~7052478
> *sixty8imp is sellin his round body?? interested??
> 
> hit him up at ....www.areyouhot.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 09:01 AM~7052482
> *DON'T GO SEE THAT MOVIE "BABEL" IT IS ONE OF THE LONGEST BORING MOVIES I'VE SEEN SOO FAR THIS DECADE.  NEXT TIME WE'LL LISTEN TO THE 8 YR OLD WHEN IT COMES TO PICKING A MOVIE TO SEE.  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> TOP IT OFF, THE HORNY JAPONESA IN THE FLICK DOESN'T GET HER FIRE TURNED OFF  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dreamgirls was a good movie.....i originally didn't want to see it, but there wasn't shit else that interested me...but....to my surprise....i liked it.....jaime foxx did a damn good job in it.....so did eddie murphy.....beyonce was overshadowed by that other chic....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok Siskel and Ebert...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 10:04 AM~7052500
> *dreamgirls was a good movie.....i originally didn't want to see it, but there wasn't shit else that interested me...but....to my surprise....i liked it.....jaime foxx did a damn good job in it.....so did eddie murphy.....beyonce was overshadowed by that other chic....
> *


well boiler & wife, me, the girl and her son went to the theater after we ate dinner. had to pick one flick that started at that time, it was either eragon (which my girls son was telling us to go see) or babel which the girls kept saying how "oh what's his name is in it!) so we went to go see babel. boiler almost fell asleep on my shoulder a few times. :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 09:07 AM~7052514
> *well boiler & wife, me, the girl and her son went to the theater after we ate dinner.  had to pick one flick that started at that time, it was either eragon (which my girls son was telling us to go see) or babel which the girls kept saying how "oh what's his name is in it!) so we went to go see babel.  boiler almost fell asleep on my shoulder a few times.  :twak:*


aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwww......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:07 AM~7052514
> *well boiler & wife, me, the girl  and her son went to the theater after we ate dinner.  had to pick one flick that started at that time, it was either eragon (which my girls son was telling us to go see) or babel which the girls kept saying how "oh what's his name is in it!) so we went to go see babel.  boiler almost fell asleep on my shoulder a few times.  :twak:
> *



****** said he went on double date.. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:11 AM~7052530
> ******* said he went on double date..    :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:12 AM~7052533
> *:biggrin:
> *


or else ya'll some swingers? 

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:13 AM~7052542
> *or else ya'll some swingers?
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


nah, we aren't gringos :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man o man.. negorachi just called.. said "if i leave your doors open, will that kill your battery?" :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

AreUhotKustomz!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 22 2007, 10:21 AM~7052576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Guess you don't know the difference :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7052586


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anyone know who I can take my car to? So that I can get the brake fixed on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:23 AM~7052588
> *Guess you don't know the difference  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7052586
> *


go worry about your bed dancer.. let the grown folks, worry about big bodies..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 10:25 AM~7052598
> *Does anyone know who I can take my car to? So that I can get the brake fixed on it.
> *


theres lil shop in pasadena.. close to spencer/shaver.. forgot name of it..but its right next to wholesale wheel and tire.. cheap and fast.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:25 AM~7052600
> *go worry about your bed dancer.. let the grown folks, worry about big bodies..
> *


YOU MEAN FAMILY CARS :0 

4 Doors on a sedan = Grocery getters


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:26 AM~7052607
> *theres lil shop in pasadena..  close to spencer/shaver..  forgot name of it..but its right next to wholesale wheel and tire..  cheap and fast.
> *


screw that, old galveston & college, behind the corner of the mcdonalds, there's an orange/white building. people are good, quick, cheap & guarantee their work.

ask for harry tel: 713.946.6611


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:28 AM~7052614
> *screw that, old galveston & college, behind the corner of the mcdonalds, there's an orange/white building.  people are good, quick, cheap & guarantee their work.
> *


Will check them out. Goodyear wanted me to bring my car back to them I was like yeah right FCK that. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 10:30 AM~7052620
> *Will check them out. Goodyear wanted me to bring my car back to them I was like yeah right FCK that. :thumbsdown:
> *


posted the # to the mechanic.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:30 AM~7052621
> *posted the # to the mechanic.
> *


For Goodyear?

#713-978-7115


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 10:32 AM~7052625
> *For Goodyear?
> 
> #713-978-7115
> *


no fool, the # to the mechanic. scroll up for it to my post


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:34 AM~7052642
> *no fool, the # to the mechanic.  scroll up for it to my post
> *


Got it???

What time does eveyone goes to Irvington on Sunday's? I went out there Sunday night didn't see anyone.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 09:38 AM~7052665
> *Got it???
> 
> What time does eveyone goes to Irvington on Sunday's? I went out there Sunday night didn't see anyone.
> *


cause they heard you were comin... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 10:38 AM~7052665
> *Got it???
> 
> What time does eveyone goes to Irvington on Sunday's? I went out there Sunday night didn't see anyone.
> *


probably since the weather sucks :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 10:41 AM~7052671
> *cause they heard you were comin... :biggrin:
> *


I didn't wear my chruch shoes this time...............

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:41 AM~7052673
> *probably since the weather sucks  :dunno:
> *


actually sunday was nice.. sun was shining.. for awhile there, thought about washing the low.. then i said fk it and went back to bed.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:43 AM~7052678
> *actually sunday was nice..  sun was shining..  for awhile there, thought about washing the low..  then i said fk it and went back to bed.
> 
> 
> *


Same here. Until my girl started getting on my damn nerves. Then I went for a roll.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 10:44 AM~7052684
> *Same here. Until my girl started getting on my damn nerves. Then I went for a roll.
> *


like at the park,whole day you told her to stay by the car.. while you chilled and grubbed.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:46 AM~7052691
> *like at the park,whole day you told her to stay by the car.. while you chilled and grubbed..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2007, 11:55 AM~7021508
> *HLC EVENTS 07
> 
> BAYOU CITY CC BBQ @ MOODY PICNIC 2/11
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 22 2007, 08:54 AM~7052739
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 22 2007, 10:55 AM~7052745
> *:thumbsup:
> *


homeboy never called back. :dunno: 

i'll call you later.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 09:46 AM~7052691
> *like at the park,whole day you told her to stay by the car.. while you chilled and grubbed..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


you better watch her fool....there is a lot of chorizo runnin around at the picnics.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 07:21 AM~7052196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 09:00 AM~7052776
> *homeboy never called back.  :dunno:
> 
> i'll call you later.
> *



Ok.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:00 AM~7052778
> *you better watch her fool....there is a lot of chorizo runnin around at the picnics.....
> *


Don't matter! I'm on the market for a new chic soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

aight homies....

WE ARE WORKING ON OUR PICNIC AGAIN THIS YR.....3/25...EASTER PICNIC....EASTER BUNNY WILL BE BACK...WILL BE AT THE SAME PARK AS LAST YR....MORE INFO COMING SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 11:03 AM~7052806
> *Don't matter! I'm on the market for a new chic soon. :thumbsup:
> *


post your pics of your soon to be ex for the other playa's in here. sixty8imp might be interested.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:04 AM~7052818
> *post your pics of your soon to be ex for the other playa's in here.  sixty8imp might be interested.
> *


Sixty8imp. Likes guys. He don't want to see pics of chics.......

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 11:06 AM~7052829
> *Sixty8imp. Likes guys. He don't want to see pics of chics.......
> 
> :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

sorry i didn't return your call, had a busy saturday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7052815


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:06 AM~7052831
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> sorry i didn't return your call, had a busy saturday.
> *



That's cool. After I rolled I ended up taken the car back home. Also Will need some work on my hydro's front want stay up.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 09:03 AM~7052809
> *aight homies....
> 
> WE ARE WORKING ON OUR PICNIC AGAIN THIS YR.....3/25...EASTER PICNIC....EASTER BUNNY WILL BE BACK...WILL BE AT THE SAME PARK AS LAST YR....MORE INFO COMING SOON!!! :biggrin:
> *


Krazy Toyz had fun last year ,we should make it this year!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 22 2007, 11:10 AM~7052850
> *Krazy Toyz had fun last year ,we should make it this year!
> *


another caravan of houston peeps again? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:03 AM~7052809
> *aight homies....
> 
> WE ARE WORKING ON OUR PICNIC AGAIN THIS YR.....3/25...EASTER PICNIC....EASTER BUNNY WILL BE BACK...WILL BE AT THE SAME PARK AS LAST YR....MORE INFO COMING SOON!!! :biggrin:
> *


i'd come, but dont wanna get in trouble for choppin up lil town's streets.. if they aint still gravel.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jan 22 2007, 10:10 AM~7052850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the invitation is open to all of ya'll ....you know that already....bring the kids!!!! this yr....the easter egg hunt....should have some surprises!!!!! it's going to be much much bigger!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 09:10 AM~7052858
> *another caravan of houston peeps again?  :biggrin:
> *


Is the Mazda going to be ready .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:12 AM~7052873
> *the invitation is open to all of ya'll ....you know that already....bring the kids!!!! this yr....the easter egg hunt....should have some surprises!!!!! it's going to be much much bigger!!!!
> *


That's cool. We'll be ready that weekend.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:12 AM~7052868
> *i'd come, but dont wanna get in trouble for choppin up lil town's streets..  if they aint still gravel.
> 
> 
> *



fool..there are sooooo many of those cheap blades here...i think you'd be embarrased by the candy red impala here with swangas and vogues....bumper kit leanin.....<<ugly shit>>....but it's here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:12 AM~7052873
> *the invitation is open to all of ya'll ....you know that already....bring the kids!!!! this yr....the easter egg hunt....should have some surprises!!!!! it's going to be much much bigger!!!!
> *



Are you going to try a put Sixty8imp in a egg? Is that what you meaning by bring much bigger???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 10:14 AM~7052887
> *Are you going to try a put Sixty8imp in a egg? Is that what you meaning by bring much bigger???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 22 2007, 11:13 AM~7052879
> *Is the Mazda going to be ready .
> *


still have some ways to go. hoping by the end of the year since funds is going towards the home.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

actually last yr we underestimated the amount of people that would show up for an easter egg hunt.....we had a lot of eggs, but it only lasted like 2 minutes.....it's all good....it's for the kids!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:16 AM~7052898
> *still have some ways to go.  hoping by the end of the year since funds is going towards the home.
> *



you down to dj again? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:14 AM~7052884
> *fool..there are sooooo many of those cheap blades here...i think you'd be embarrased by the candy red impala here with swangas and vogues....bumper kit leanin.....<<ugly shit>>....but it's here.... :biggrin:
> *


all blades are cheap.. but not cheap as your fk'n smurf blue 22" chinaz..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:17 AM~7052911
> *you down to dj again? :biggrin:
> *


anytime. but this time, we need to be away from the sun. one of my fat pat 12" singles "tops drop" got warped


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i bet you i could buy 2 sets of blades for what i paid for those custom made wheels.....gold nipples, gold hub, gold spinner, candy blue spokes........ your blades....cheap ass chrome plating......#156483168 of 9943515793135871567168519356 MADE IN CHINA.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:21 AM~7052941
> *i bet you i could buy 2 sets of blades for what i paid for those custom made wheels.....gold nipples, gold hub, gold spinner, candy blue spokes........ your blades....cheap ass chrome plating......#156483168 of 9943515793135871567168519356 MADE IN CHINA.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:16 AM~7052898
> *still have some ways to go.  hoping by the end of the year since funds is going towards the home.
> *


Just do like this guy told me yesterday. He asked me how much did I pay for the painted job on my car and I told him. He told me that he could have gotten the same paint job for $500 cheaper by going to Macco and fixing all the rust spots with fiber glass and bondo.... :twak: :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:19 AM~7052927
> *anytime.  but this time, we need to be away from the sun.  one of my fat pat 12" singles "tops drop" got warped
> *



will do....we'll put the tables by the soda machines..... :biggrin: ...thanks homie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:21 AM~7052941
> *i bet you i could buy 2 sets of blades for what i paid for those custom made wheels.....gold nipples, gold hub, gold spinner, candy blue spokes........ your blades....cheap ass chrome plating......#156483168 of 9943515793135871567168519356 MADE IN CHINA.....
> *


ha.. i got quoted $750 for custom made 22's.. man said another $100 to have spokes candy.. so if you paid much more then that, you got fk'd.. sucka!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 11:22 AM~7052948
> *Just do like this guy told me yesterday. He asked me how much did I pay for the painted job on my car and I told him. He told me that he could have gotten the same paint job for $500 cheaper by going to Macco and fixing all the rust spots with fiber glass and bondo.... :twak:  :twak:
> *


paint & murals will be done by march. what's going to take time is wrapping the frame, chrome plating rest of suspension, doing interior. should have done that 1st but didn't plan this until after the fact that the truck was getting worked on. oh well, if paint gets damaged, i'll get it repainted.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, and all that gold..sure looks faded and dull.. just saying..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:24 AM~7052973
> *paint & murals will be done by march.  what's going to take time is wrapping the frame, chrome plating rest of suspension, doing interior.  should have done that 1st but didn't plan this until after the fact that the truck was getting worked on.  oh well, if paint gets damaged, i'll get it repainted.
> *


I need to get another frame with suspension. So I can redo my hrdyo setup. I guess I can surprise my mom by putting the frame in her garage the next time I go to Dallas.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 11:28 AM~7053003
> *I need to get another frame with suspension. So I can redo my hrdyo setup. I guess I can surprise my mom by putting the frame in her garage the next time I go to Dallas.........
> *


i forgot, also need mr. a from dallas to do a rack for the bed. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:24 AM~7052969
> *ha..  i got quoted $750 for custom made 22's.. man said another $100 to have spokes candy..  so if you paid much more then that, you got fk'd..  sucka!!
> *


doesn't include tires huh......you got that now maybe...but i was rolling 22's while you were still sitting on china 14's on a PINK car....that was my second set of 22's....first ones were chrome...and yes...i got them when they were expensive...why roll rims when they are cheap?? blade were hot back in what....99...2000 maybe??? real blades...brabus blocks.... :biggrin: .....how much did you pay for your unlimiteds?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:29 AM~7053018
> *i forgot, also need mr. a from dallas to do a rack for the bed.  :biggrin:
> *


Are you going with a chrome rack???

Sixty8imp has a rack................68DDD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 11:32 AM~7053041
> *Are you going with a chrome rack???
> 
> Sixty8imp has a rack................68DDD
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 10:32 AM~7053041
> *Are you going with a chrome rack???
> 
> Sixty8imp has a rack................68DDD
> ...



( O )( O )


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:32 AM~7053048
> *(  O  )(  O  )
> *


nombre buey, i need some air. lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:32 AM~7053048
> *(  O  )(  O  )
> *


IMG]http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/Coca_Pearl/Bump.gif[/IMG]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 11:34 AM~7053059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no0b


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:32 AM~7053048
> *(      O      )(      O      )
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:30 AM~7053026
> *doesn't include tires huh......you got that now maybe...but i was rolling 22's while you were still sitting on china 14's on a PINK car....that was my second set of 22's....first ones were chrome...and yes...i got them when they were expensive...why roll rims when they are cheap?? blade were hot back in what....99...2000 maybe??? real blades...brabus blocks.... :biggrin: .....how much did you pay for your unlimiteds?
> *


if u knew anything, you'd know real brabus monoblocks only came in 18" and arent even made anymore.. fkrs claiming to have real blades in 20"+, have the closest look-a-like.. which are called "bravus"... and monte carlo had 13".. and was a legend on da street.. you dont know nothing about swangin 3's on richmond, while grubbin hot wings and talkin on da phone..all at same time!!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:29 AM~7053018
> *i forgot, also need mr. a from dallas to do a rack for the bed.  :biggrin:
> *


  ........4 STAGE Z RACK COMMING UP!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 22 2007, 11:36 AM~7053072
> * ........4 STAGE Z RACK COMMING UP!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Jan 22 2007, 11:36 AM~7053072
> * ........4 STAGE Z RACK COMMING UP!
> *


There you go Latin!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:36 AM~7053081
> *:biggrin:
> *



Chrome it. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 11:37 AM~7053082
> *There you go Latin!!!
> *


that vato is good people


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:35 AM~7053066
> *if u knew anything, you'd know real brabus monoblocks only came in 18" and arent even made anymore..  fkrs claiming to have real blades in 20"+, have the closest look-a-like.. which are called "bravus"...    and monte carlo had 13"..    and was a legend on da street..    you dont know nothing about swangin 3's on richmond, while grubbin hot wings and talkin on da phone..all at same time!!
> *



recheck your info homie....they made them up to 19".....my homie had a set...and i had my lac on ricmond before....candy red....hittin switches on DAYTONS!!! what you know bout that....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 10:32 AM~7053041
> *Are you going with a chrome rack???
> 
> Sixty8imp has a rack................68DDD
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:38 AM~7053095
> *recheck your info homie....they made them up to 19".....my homie had a set...and i had my lac on ricmond before....candy red....hittin switches on DAYTONS!!! what you know bout that....
> *


lemme guess, the daytons that were made b4 dayton started putting stamps on em huh? suckaz all fall for that.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:38 AM~7053093
> *that vato is good people
> *


Might know who he yes. Probably seen him at some events is Dallas. Or at L&M Kustoms.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 11:41 AM~7053113
> *Might know who he yes. Probably seen him at some events is Dallas. Or at L&M Kustoms.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:40 AM~7053107
> *lemme guess, the daytons that were made b4 dayton started putting stamps on em huh?    suckaz all fall for that..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



when you get a chance....i'll teach you how to check for real daytons homie...nipples all facing the same way....225a or 225c stamped on the inside of the hub.....take the tire off....actual manufacturing date engraved on the rim....nuff said :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. and if you tell me where i can score some REAL brabus monoblock's in 22", i'll go buy those fk'rs today.. otherwise stfu country azz ******, and go play wif ur tractor


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 11:43 AM~7053129
> *oh.. and if you tell me where i can score some REAL brabus monoblock's in 22", i'll go buy those fk'rs today..  otherwise stfu country azz ******, and go play wif ur tractor
> *


big baller :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:41 AM~7053120
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ok. I bought a few parts from Luis over there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2007, 11:43 AM~7053138
> *Ok. I bought a few parts from Luis over there.
> *


homeboy was hopping that impala at the majestix picnic last year.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh.. nose bleed.. think imma leave work.. been having migrane and eyes all irritated.. now i'm drippin blood.. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:43 AM~7053129
> *oh.. and if you tell me where i can score some REAL brabus monoblock's in 22", i'll go buy those fk'rs today..  otherwise stfu country azz ******, and go play wif ur tractor
> *



nah...your rims match your car....you can't put expensive rims on a capala


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:46 AM~7053159
> *homeboy was hopping that impala at the majestix picnic last year.
> *


Ok. I didn't go to the majestix picnic last year. But will sure to be there this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 11:47 AM~7053166
> *ugh..  nose bleed..  think imma leave work..  been having migrane and eyes all irritated..  now i'm drippin blood..  :angry:
> *


stay away from el cocainage. not good for la raza  

take care loco.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 10:47 AM~7053166
> *ugh..  nose bleed..  think imma leave work..  been having migrane and eyes all irritated..  now i'm drippin blood..  :angry:
> *


damn fool....you better get that shit checked.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 08:21 AM~7052196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lololololol fucken janitor bustin a move


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 11:47 AM~7053166
> *ugh..  nose bleed..  think imma leave work..  been having migrane and eyes all irritated..  now i'm drippin blood..  :angry:
> *


You always come on here :tears: Suck that sh*t up. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 11:50 AM~7053189
> *lololololol fucken janitor bustin a move
> *


that fool might have a heartattack if he sees this. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk ya'll actin all concerned and shyt. ya'll was just clownin my rims, my car and my tittiez.. mother fkers.. 

lol....


ugh, but i was serious.. fk'n head hurts.. clogged up nose with tissue, so blood would stop.. prolly wait til after lunch since company providing lunch..then go home..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 11:54 AM~7053229
> *fk ya'll actin all concerned and shyt. ya'll was just clownin my rims, my car and my tittiez.. mother fkers..
> 
> lol....
> ...


Get the free lunch frist homie then leave............. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 11:35 AM~7053066
> *if u knew anything, you'd know real brabus monoblocks only came in 18" and arent even made anymore..  fkrs claiming to have real blades in 20"+, have the closest look-a-like.. which are called "bravus"...    and monte carlo had 13"..    and was a legend on da street..    you dont know nothing about swangin 3's on richmond, while grubbin hot wings and talkin on da phone..all at same time!!
> *


thats where your wrong............. real brabus came only in 19" player cuz i been choppin blades since choppin blades was cool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:52 AM~7053211
> *that fool might have a heartattack if he sees this.  LOL
> *


thinkin imma make a sign and get some homeless to hold it, and take pics.. like you suggested.. gonna be funny shyt.. gonna make a sign says "them aint daytons, them chinaz"..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 11:54 AM~7053229
> *fk ya'll actin all concerned and shyt. ya'll was just clownin my rims, my car and my tittiez.. mother fkers..
> 
> lol....
> ...


you chasing the white line this past weekend?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 11:56 AM~7053241
> *thats where your wrong............. real brabus came only in 19" player cuz i been choppin blades since choppin blades was cool
> *


looks like i was a lil late on that one :banghead: :banghead: damn dial-up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

check out da new ride i couldnt make it to work today cuz i had to test out the new ride


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 22 2007, 11:57 AM~7053244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17's and 18's too.. dont come back argueing unless u got proof.. nuff said


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:04 PM~7053288
> *check out da new ride i couldnt make it to work today cuz i had to test out the new ride
> 
> 
> ...


/\/\/\
BOILER JR.

:cheesy: 
baller


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:04 PM~7053288
> *check out da new ride i couldnt make it to work today cuz i had to test out the new ride
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll LIL dudes are rich..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 12:04 PM~7053293
> *nope.  could be from paint and gasket glue fumes..
> 17's and 18's too..  dont come back argueing unless u got proof..  nuff said
> *


my bad but im on 24's now so i cant see ya lil ******


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:08 PM~7053321
> *my bad but im on 24's now so i cant see ya lil ******
> *


24" rims + 7'-6" tall vato = astronaut


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 12:06 PM~7053305
> *ya'll LIL dudes are rich..
> *


RICH!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MIGHT WANNA CHECK THE BLUE BOOK VALUE ON A 2002 ESCALADE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:10 PM~7053342
> *RICH!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU MIGHT WANNA CHECK THE BLUE BOOK VALUE ON A 2002 ESCALADE
> *


23,000 give or take a few.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 12:09 PM~7053333
> *24" rims + 7'-6" tall vato = astronaut
> *


LOLOLOL 7'6" 6'9"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:11 PM~7053353
> *LOLOLOL 7'6" 6'9"
> *


you still a giant. LOL :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 12:11 PM~7053350
> *23,000 give or take a few.
> *


GIVE A FEW 25,300 I GOT IT FO 23,000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 22 2007, 12:10 PM~7053342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said.. rich!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CALI WHERE YOU BEEN *****


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 12:14 PM~7053385
> *******.. if year is 2000+ , you doing it harder then most fools on here..
> like i said.. rich!!
> *


IT AINT LIKE I JUST GAVE HIM CASH......... WELL I DID BUT THE IT WASENT MY MONEY I GOTTA PAY DEM CHIPS BACK.........WITH DIP TOO *****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:17 PM~7053410
> *IT AINT LIKE I JUST GAVE HIM CASH......... WELL I DID BUT THE IT WASENT MY MONEY I GOTTA PAY DEM CHIPS BACK.........WITH DIP TOO *****
> *


Got my eye on an '02 also. later this year.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 12:18 PM~7053428
> *Got my eye on an '02 also.  later this year.
> *


SEE DIS WHAT HAPPEND I SITTIN IN THE HONDA AND I WAS LIKE DAMN ITS SMALL IN HERE THEN MY LIL SISTER GOSE NAW ***** YOU BIG IN HERE....... I WAS LOOKIN FOR A EXT BUT I SAW THAT AND IT WAS CHEAPER SO I WENT FO IT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:23 PM~7053472
> *SEE DIS WHAT HAPPEND I SITTIN IN THE HONDA AND I WAS LIKE DAMN ITS SMALL IN HERE THEN MY LIL SISTER GOSE NAW ***** YOU BIG IN HERE....... I WAS LOOKIN FOR A EXT BUT I SAW THAT AND IT WAS CHEAPER SO I WENT FO IT
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/car/257255101.html

this would be a deal as long as the pics are posted and it didn't have salvage title. LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 12:26 PM~7053516
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/257255101.html
> 
> this would be a deal as long as the pics are posted
> *


IF YOU HAD CASH MONEY I SAW THAT ONE ALSO BUT IT HAS A SALVAGE TITLE THATS THE PROBLEM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:32 PM~7053570
> *IF YOU HAD CASH MONEY I SAW THAT ONE ALSO BUT IT HAS A SALVAGE TITLE THATS THE PROBLEM
> *


TRUE, there's a 4X4 looking escalade on there, very cheap but probably has problems.

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/260980495.html


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:32 PM~7053570
> *IF YOU HAD CASH MONEY I SAW THAT ONE ALSO BUT IT HAS A SALVAGE TITLE THATS THE PROBLEM
> *


NOONE WILL FINANCE A SALVAGE TITLE WELL ATLEAST MY CREDIT UNION WOULDNT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:17 PM~7053410
> *IT AINT LIKE I JUST GAVE HIM CASH......... WELL I DID BUT THE IT WASENT MY MONEY I GOTTA PAY DEM CHIPS BACK.........WITH DIP TOO *****
> *


blk man with good credit? 

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:35 PM~7053600
> *NOONE WILL FINANCE A SALVAGE TITLE WELL ATLEAST MY CREDIT UNION WOULDNT
> *


nope. cash money for something like that. sixty8imp could probably drop that much change.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 12:37 PM~7053612
> *nope.  cash money for something like that.  sixty8imp could probably drop that much change.
> *


already sent email..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 12:34 PM~7053591
> *TRUE, there's a 4X4 looking escalade on there, very cheap but probably has problems.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/260980495.html
> *


I DONT LIKE THAT BODYSTYLE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] tire upgrade makes it stand out from other street rollin Escalades.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 12:43 PM~7053664
> *[email protected] tire upgrade makes it stand out from other street rollin Escalades.
> *


he's ready to go rock climbing


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

in cali... gettin the rider done... almost finish.. i see u stepped ya game up... nice ride




> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 10:15 AM~7053394
> *CALI WHERE YOU BEEN *****
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 12:43 PM~7053664
> *[email protected] tire upgrade makes it stand out from other street rollin Escalades.
> *


FUCKEN TIRES MAKIN ALL THAT DAMN NOISE SONDS LIKE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 22 2007, 12:46 PM~7053683
> *in cali... gettin the rider done... almost finish.. i see u stepped ya game up... nice ride
> *


SUMTHIN LIKE THAT A LIL MO BROKER THOUGH


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

doubt it ... now u can come scoop a brother up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 22 2007, 12:50 PM~7053719
> *doubt it ... now u can come scoop a brother up
> *


IN THE CRV BETTER ON GAS AND I LOOKS BETTER


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 10:04 AM~7053288
> *check out da new ride i couldnt make it to work today cuz i had to test out the new ride
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ride Slim,put some hydraulics on it. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:18 AM~7053428
> *Got my eye on an '02 also.  later this year.
> *



I am going to save money ,so I can afford a 2002 Escalade one day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

slim.. i just realized.. your rims look like flowers.. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 22 2007, 12:53 PM~7053741
> *Nice ride Slim,put some hydraulics on it. :biggrin:
> *


SHIT THAT FUCKER BE LUCKY IF I PUT A RADIO IN IT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 22 2007, 12:55 PM~7053754
> *I am going to save money ,so I can afford a 2002 Escalade one day.
> *


you already had one fool


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 12:55 PM~7053755
> *slim.. i just realized.. your rims look like flowers..      :uh:
> *


LOL AND YO RIMS LOOK LIKE MIDJETS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

no space in the crv for both of us...lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:57 PM~7053766
> *LOL AND YO RIMS LOOK LIKE MIDJETS
> *


MIDJETS?

The word you've entered isn't in the dictionary. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search bar above. 

Suggestions for midjet: 
1. midget
2. midgut
3. midgets
4. miter
5. midguts
6. magi
7. mages
8. Meiji
9. Meijis
10. meager


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:02 PM~7053807
> *MIDJETS?
> 
> The word you've entered isn't in the dictionary. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search bar above.
> ...


SORRY I DIDN'T KNOW THIS WAS THE NATIONAL SPEELING BEE. I'LL TRY NOT TO SPELL THE SHIT WRONG NEXT TIME. MS CRABTREE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 12:55 PM~7053755
> *slim.. i just realized.. your rims look like flowers..      :uh:
> *













here now all you need is 11 more of these to give to yo gal on valentines day


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ya'll startin an escalade club? big ballers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 01:18 PM~7053896
> *ya'll startin an escalade club? big ballers!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not a bad idea ESCALADEBOYZ.COM/ALREADY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 01:18 PM~7053896
> *ya'll startin an escalade club? big ballers!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not a bad idea ESCALADEBOYZ.COM/ALREADY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] CALLED IN BOMB THREAT ON FLIGHT GOING TO TYLER TX.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HOUSTON (Reuters) - Investigators have determined there is no threat to about 50 passengers on board a commercial regional flight that landed on Monday morning at Houston's Bush Intercontinental Airport, according to a Houston airport spokeswoman.

A non-specific bomb threat to the propeller-driven plane, providing regional service to Continental Airlines Houston hub at the Tyler, Texas, airport was phoned in to law enforcement officials at about 10:30 a.m. CST (1630 GMT) Monday, a Houston FBI spokeswoman said.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:31 PM~7053991
> *HOUSTON (Reuters) - Investigators have determined there is no threat to about 50 passengers on board a commercial regional flight that landed on Monday morning at Houston's Bush Intercontinental Airport, according to a Houston airport spokeswoman.
> 
> A non-specific bomb threat to the propeller-driven plane, providing regional service to Continental Airlines Houston hub at the Tyler, Texas, airport was phoned in to law enforcement officials at about 10:30 a.m. CST (1630 GMT) Monday, a Houston FBI spokeswoman said.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 09:10 AM~7052858
> *another caravan of houston peeps again?  :biggrin:
> *


  ..u know it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

egypt is the place to be
egypt egypt



:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 01:32 PM~7054001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.. WHOEVERS CAR THAT IS..HE MUST BE A STRAIGHT G!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:47 PM~7054089
> *DAMN.. WHOEVERS CAR THAT IS..HE MUST BE A STRAIGHT G!!
> 
> 
> *


Your painter sent that to me and said "post this up since brokeass danny can't afford a camphone"  

i'm going to have to start charging you per message.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 01:49 PM~7054100
> *Your painter sent that to me and said "post this up since brokeass danny can't afford a camphone"
> 
> i'm going to have to start charging you per message.
> *


I GOT CAM PHONE.. I HAD CAM PHONE WIF YA'LL SUCKAZ WAS STILL PUTTIN 1134 5 06 AND 911 ON PAGERS!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:56 PM~7054149
> *I GOT CAM PHONE.. I HAD CAM PHONE WIF YA'LL SUCKAZ WAS STILL PUTTIN 1134 5 06 AND 911 ON PAGERS!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 11:35 AM~7053066
> *if u knew anything, you'd know real brabus monoblocks only came in 18" and arent even made anymore..   fkrs claiming to have real blades in 20"+, have the closest look-a-like.. which are called "bravus"...    and monte carlo had 13"..    and was a legend on da street..    you dont know nothing about swangin 3's on richmond, while grubbin hot wings and talkin on da phone..all at same time!!
> *


For your info REAL Brabus Blades came in 19's and no bigger not 18's!!! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313583


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 01:38 PM~7054033
> *egypt is the place to be
> egypt egypt
> :cheesy:
> *


Lol!!! :roflmao:  :burn: :barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 12:17 PM~7053890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Flowers? I woulda said more like snowflakes.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Brabus mono block IV's 20x9.5  I had them drilled and sleeved to fit the cadillac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:03 PM~7054185
> *For your info REAL Brabus Blades came in 19's and no bigger not 18's!!!  :uh:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mercedes-Br...1QQcmdZViewItem <- 17'S? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Brabus-Mono...VQQcmdZViewItem <- 18'S? "MADE IN GERMANY MONOBLOCK II" STAMPED RIGHT INTO THE LIP..SURE LOOKS LIKE THEY REAL TO ME.. POTNA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:23 PM~7054272
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Mercedes-Br...1QQcmdZViewItem    <- 17'S?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Brabus-Mono...VQQcmdZViewItem <- 18'S?  "MADE IN GERMANY MONOBLOCK II" STAMPED RIGHT INTO THE LIP..SURE LOOKS LIKE THEY REAL TO ME.. POTNA
> *


Aye fuck wad I ment they came in 19s any thing lager is FAKE AND MADE IN CHINA LIKE THE WHEELS I GAVE UP TO YOUR BONE STOCK 68!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:25 PM~7054296
> *Aye fuck wad I ment they came in 19s any thing lager is FAKE AND MADE IN CHINA LIKE THE WHEELS I GAVE UP TO YOUR BONE STOCK 68!!
> *


YOU SAID "NOT 18'S".. JUST ADMIT YOU GOT BLADE0WNED..


AND WTF I NEED U TO TELL ME THAT FOR ANYWAY.. I KNEW 20+ BLADES ARE ALL FAKE.. HELL, I MENTIONED IT EARLIER.MAYBE US HUSH AND JUST CATCH UP FOR POSTING SHYT..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:26 PM~7054312
> *YOU SAID "NOT 18'S"..    JUST ADMIT YOU GOT BLADE0WNED..
> *


The only one gettin BLAD0WENED is your ass for buyin fake made in china ones


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FUKK BLADES!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it's gettin' hot in hurr!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: ***** paid for the tires and got the blades free.....i think my son won some in his fruit loops box.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 22 2007, 02:28 PM~7054325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOIN THRU MENAPAUSE HUH.. KNEW U OLD, BUT DAMN..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 02:31 PM~7054349
> *:biggrin: ***** paid for the tires and got the blades free.....i think my son won some in his fruit loops box.... :biggrin:
> *


it must really bother him that his blades are fake?? Hes the one bringin it TTT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:32 PM~7054352
> *YOU GOIN THRU MENAPAUSE HUH..    KNEW U OLD, BUT DAMN..
> *


nope, you got basically everyone on l.i.l. treating you like the local bar wh0re.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:33 PM~7054355
> *it must really bother him that his blades are fake?? Hes the one bringin it TTT!!! :cheesy:
> *


must be since he got a$$ raped on the price he paid for them, but i'm not one to say how much $ :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 02:31 PM~7054349
> *:biggrin: ***** paid for the tires and got the blades free.....i think my son won some in his fruit loops box.... :biggrin:
> *


not only was i not insulted.. your comment wasnt even funny.. look mike.. sit down, relax think about it some more.. really put some effort this time.. say something about my momma.. or my pancake neck.. least that stung a little.. ok? now try it again!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:32 PM~7054352
> *STILL CHOP, SO I COULD GIVE A FK..
> *


You choppin but that chrome will be flakin :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:34 PM~7054365
> *not only was i not insulted..  your comment wasnt even funny..    look mike..  sit down, relax think about it some more..  really put some effort this time.. say something about my momma.. or my pancake neck..  least that stung a little..  ok?  now try it again!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:34 PM~7054366
> *You choppin but that chrome will be flakin :biggrin:
> *


like snow season in houston. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:34 PM~7054366
> *You choppin but that chrome will be flakin :biggrin:
> *


like i said earlier..show me some real brabus monoblocks in 22" and i'll bo buy em today..otherwise stfu.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:34 PM~7054365
> *not only was i not insulted..  your comment wasnt even funny..    look mike..  sit down, relax think about it some more..  really put some effort this time.. say something about my momma.. or my pancake neck..  least that stung a little..  ok?  now try it again!
> *



i guess you have to post this everytime you don't have a comeback.....tilt yo head back ....sorry bout makin your nose bleed earlier talkin bout your fake ass unlimiteds....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:36 PM~7054376
> *like i said earlier..show me some real brabus monoblocks in 22" and i'll bo buy em today..otherwise stfu.
> *


guess your aunt jemima got paid today, huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 02:37 PM~7054377
> *i guess you have to post this everytime you don't have a comeback.....tilt yo head back ....sorry bout makin your nose bleed earlier talkin bout your fake ass unlimiteds....
> *


****** just hating cause he spent a grip on some smurf blue and dull gold chinaz.. talkin about "bought em when they use to be expensive" 

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:36 PM~7054376
> *like i said earlier..show me some real brabus monoblocks in 22" and i'll bo buy em today..otherwise stfu.
> *


Buy some fuckin Foose or something MADE IN THE USA!! :uh: I just passed on some 22" Foose with brand new Nittos for 1200. Like the Ikea ad says "you dont have to be rich just smart"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2007, 02:37 PM~7054383
> *guess your aunt jemima got paid today, huh?
> *


ah ******, i might be from hood.. but i got some cash stashed.. why dont yo azz to find a care to make a lowrider so you can play wif the big boys.. and i dont mean that fk'n nissan.. puto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:40 PM~7054402
> *ah ******, i might be from hood.. but i got some cash stashed..    why dont yo azz to find a care to make a lowrider so you can play wif the big boys.. and i dont mean that fk'n nissan..  puto
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:40 PM~7054400
> *Buy some fuckin Foose or something MADE IN THE USA!! :uh: I just passed on some 22" Foose with brand new Nittos for 1200. Like the Ikea ad says "you dont have to be rich just smart"
> *


chinese are my friends..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:39 PM~7054391
> ******* just hating cause he spent a grip on some smurf blue and dull gold chinaz..  talkin about "bought em when they use to be expensive"
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


i speak the truth.....at least i had rims that were expensive.....unlimited have always been cheap.....nuff said pancake head..... :biggrin: 

i'm gonna buy me an old police car and put some fake ass unlimiteds on it...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 02:41 PM~7054404
> *pics?
> *


haa.u aint seen it? his sentra.. its the one he was gonna put them $1800 porche seats in.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 02:41 PM~7054407
> *i speak the truth.....at least i had rims that were expensive.....unlimited have always been cheap.....nuff said pancake head..... :biggrin:
> 
> i'm gonna buy me an old police car and put some fake ass unlimiteds on it...... :biggrin:
> *


well, check with me on the price of the unlimiteds.. that way u dont get fk'd again..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:42 PM~7054415
> *haa.u aint seen it? his sentra..  its the one he was gonna put them $1800 porche seats in..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nope, never seen it. thought he had a 442 cutty?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:41 PM~7054405
> *chinese are my friends..
> 
> 
> *


not only was i not insulted.. your comment wasnt even funny.. look Danny.. sit down, relax think about it some more.. really put some effort this time.. say something about my momma.. or my old rims on your 68.. least that would sting alittle.. ok? now try it again!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7054429
> *not only was i not insulted..  your comment wasnt even funny..    look Danny..  sit down, relax think about it some more..  really put some effort this time.. say something about my momma.. or my old rims on your 68..  least that would sting alittle..  ok?  now try it again!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 02:43 PM~7054424
> *nope, never seen it.  thought he had a 442 cutty?
> *


hell, never seen man behind the wheel of anything.. he always riding b1tch when i see him in a car.. and car of his i do know about is his POS nissan sentra


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7054429
> *not only was i not insulted..  your comment wasnt even funny..    look Danny..  sit down, relax think about it some more..  really put some effort this time.. say something about my momma.. or my old rims on your 68..  least that would sting alittle..  ok?  now try it again!
> *


 :uh: sounds familiar


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:43 PM~7054421
> *well, check with me on the price of the unlimiteds..  that way u dont get fk'd again..
> 
> 
> *


not only was i not insulted.. your comment wasnt even funny.. look danny.. sit down, relax think about it some more.. really put some effort this time.. say something about my momma.. or about my tractor...or i'm from the county.. ok? now try it again!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 02:47 PM~7054448
> *not only was i not insulted.. your comment wasnt even funny.. look danny.. sit down, relax think about it some more.. really put some effort this time.. say something about my momma.. or about my tractor...or i'm from the county.. ok? now try it again!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hardy har har


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll ******* aint no fun.. justdeez left cause i mentioned his sentra.. ****** acts like it was secret.. latin keeps pm'n me about pager messages.. man needs a hobby.. i think.. 

imma go tell boss i wanna leave.. still feeling like crap..and ya'll ******* wont stop fk'n wif me.. :angry: 

deuce


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:50 PM~7054470
> *ya'll ******* aint no fun..  justdeez left cause i mentioned his sentra..  ****** acts like it was secret..    latin keeps pm'n me about pager messages.. man needs a hobby.. i think..
> 
> imma go tell boss i wanna leave..  still feeling like crap..and ya'll ******* wont stop fk'n wif me..  :angry:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it's fk wit a fat boy day.....i'm next on the list....haha... :biggrin: ...again..sorry for stressin you out to the point your nose bled.....my bad homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SENTRA??? WHERE THE FUKK YOU GET THAT?
AND THE PORSCHE SEATS WERE JUST TO FLIP. MADE A GRAND OFF THEM. BUT, YOU WOULDNT KNOW SHIT ABOUT THAT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:46 PM~7054440
> *hell, never seen man behind the wheel of anything..    he always riding b1tch when i see him in a car..    and car of his i do know about is his POS nissan sentra
> *


damn that's harsh :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2007, 03:00 PM~7054534
> *SENTRA???  WHERE THE FUKK YOU GET THAT?
> AND THE PORSCHE SEATS WERE JUST TO FLIP.  MADE A GRAND OFF THEM.  BUT, YOU WOULDNT KNOW SHIT ABOUT THAT.
> *


you aint gotz to lie craig!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: corolla? oh yeah.. it was a corolla .. my bad..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PINCHE DANNY. LOL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 01:46 PM~7054440
> *hell, never seen man behind the wheel of anything..    he always riding b1tch when i see him in a car..    and car of his i do know about is his POS nissan sentra
> *


PROBABLY CUZ MY RIDE AINT LEGAL TO CRUISE IN DUMBASS.
AND WHY YOU PAY SO MUCH ATTENTION TO WHAT OTHER DUDES ARE DOIN?
NEXT YOU GONNA ASK IF I'M HOT :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2007, 03:09 PM~7054594
> *PROBABLY CUZ MY RIDE AINT LEGAL TO CRUISE IN DUMBASS.
> AND WHY YOU PAY SO MUCH ATTENTION TO WHAT OTHER DUDES ARE DOIN?
> NEXT YOU GONNA ASK IF I'M HOT :uh:
> *


u aint gotta be hot.. you a balla with a big diamond watch!! [email protected] de fake diamonds..and man all proud and poses for pic.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe just sell a few diamonds off your watch..and you can upgrade out of that corolla.. 

power moves '07


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:12 PM~7054614
> *u aint gotta be hot.. you a balla with a big diamond watch!!  [email protected] de fake diamonds..and man all proud and poses for pic..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHY THE HELL YOU ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT MY WATCHES? JEALOUSY IS A MUFFUKKA, HUH?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

OH, AND FYI. I USED TO BE SPONSORED BY THE COMPANY THAT MADE THAT WATCH. FLY AS A MUFUKKA!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2007, 03:19 PM~7054665
> *WHY THE HELL YOU ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT MY WATCHES?  JEALOUSY IS A MUFFUKKA, HUH?
> *


YEAH.. your right.. wish i could be rich enough to have watch made of same fake dIAMONDS lil teenage gurls put on their cell phones..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DAMN. BEFORE THE PANCAKE NECK!!!!!!









AND WHY YOU GOT THIS IN YOUR PHOTOBUCKET????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2007, 03:27 PM~7054747
> *DAMN.  BEFORE THE PANCAKE NECK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  

is that danny?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

KNOWIN DAMN WELL EVERY TIME YOUR BIG ASS HITS A SPEED BUMP YOUR BELLY HONKS THAT HORN!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

That 68 needs a Nardi....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 03:34 PM~7054800
> *That 68 needs a Nardi....
> *


WAS GONNA PUT A PORCH STEERING WHEEL..BUT JUSTDEEZ SAID HE SAVING IT FOR HIS COROLLA.. 

:angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:34 PM~7054800
> *That 68 needs a Nardi....
> *


BUT YOU KNOW HE'LL JUST GET A FLEA MARKET GRANT!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2007, 03:27 PM~7054747
> *DAMN.  BEFORE THE PANCAKE NECK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HOLD UP. That don't look like a pachuco/cholito style that you got there danny, from back in the days, and what's up with pipilongstockings up in the corner :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

THAT HAM IS THE HAM, THAT MADE ME BUST MY AZZ AND FK UP MY ANKLE.. :angry: 


AND THAT WAS MIDDLE SKOO PIC. 8TH GRADE.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:42 PM~7054863
> *THAT HAM IS THE HAM, THAT MADE ME BUST MY AZZ AND FK UP MY ANKLE..  :angry:
> AND THAT WAS MIDDLE SKOO PIC.  8TH GRADE.
> *


SO..................WHY YOU GOT A PIC OF A HAM????? INSPIRATION???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 03:42 PM~7054858
> *HOLD UP.  That don't look like a pachuco/cholito style that you got there danny, from back in the days, and what's up with pipilongstockings up in the corner  :dunno:
> *


THOUGHT WE TALKED ABOUT THAT FOOL LAST TIME WHEN I POSTED THAT PIC..man came back from summer vacation with huge mohawk thing.. by middle of year it turned into twin mohawks.. by end of year man was wearing trench coat and wearing makeup.. so i dunno.. boy turned fruity i guess.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 03:44 PM~7054879
> *THOUGHT WE TALKED ABOUT THAT FOOL LAST TIME WHEN I POSTED THAT PIC..man came back from summer vacation with huge mohawk thing..  by middle of year it turned into twin mohawks.. by end of year man was wearing trench coat and wearing makeup..  so i dunno..  boy turned fruity i guess.*


must have been the water in your hood :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

should see my ROTC pic from austin h.s.. man hold up.. good thing i didn load that one..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 03:48 PM~7054915
> *should see my ROTC pic from austin h.s..  man hold up..    good thing i didn load that one..
> 
> 
> *


load it up mang.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 03:48 PM~7054922
> *load it up mang.
> *


its on puter at crib.. i walked in boss office wif bleeding nose.. told me to stuff tissue in it, and get back to work.. 

damn slave drivers... 


speakin of that.. sic send more pics yet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 03:51 PM~7054938
> *its on puter at crib..  i walked in boss office wif bleeding nose.. told me to stuff tissue in it, and get back to work..
> 
> damn slave drivers...
> ...


nope, he's slaving on the ride


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 03:57 PM~7055006
> *nope, he's slaving on the ride
> *


hope he dont do too good of a job.. man might try to raise price.. damn hustla


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 04:10 PM~7055119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the chrome fender skirts.other then that.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 03:26 PM~7055256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 03:26 PM~7055256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Latifah kinda looks like Madea in that picture.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 22 2007, 03:43 PM~7055384
> *Latifah kinda looks like Madea in that picture.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 03:26 PM~7055256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dunno about ya'll ******* no more.. 

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 05:04 PM~7055542
> *i dunno about ya'll ******* no more..
> 
> :angry:
> *


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 03:26 PM~7055256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

North Carolina rides....

:0 :0 










:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 08:19 AM~7052571
> *man o man..  negorachi just called..  said "if i leave your doors open, will that kill your battery?"  :uh:
> *


shut up hoe.. i put the charger on it and got it started


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 09:43 AM~7053129
> *oh.. and if you tell me where i can score some REAL brabus monoblock's in 22", i'll go buy those fk'rs today..  otherwise stfu country azz ******, and go play wif ur tractor
> *


hahah.. hes gunna go gas hop his tractor in the corn fields



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 02:01 PM~7055045
> *hope he dont do too good of a job.. man might try to raise price..  damn hustla
> *


u know i am


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 22 2007, 03:04 PM~7055542
> *i dunno about ya'll ******* no more..
> 
> :angry:
> *


can i request a pay advance..
im a lil short on dinero..
hooptie needs gas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:20 PM~7054265
> *Brabus mono block IV's 20x9.5   I had them drilled and sleeved to fit the cadillac
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRIAN I SAW A VERT LIKE THAT ON WESTPARK LAST WEEK


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 08:07 AM~7052514
> *well boiler & wife, me, the girl and her son went to the theater after we ate dinner.  had to pick one flick that started at that time, it was either eragon (which my girls son was telling us to go see) or babel which the girls kept saying how "oh what's his name is in it!) so we went to go see babel.  boiler almost fell asleep on my shoulder a few times.  :twak:
> *


orale cabron? orale guey no mameyssss :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 10:04 AM~7053288
> *check out da new ride i couldnt make it to work today cuz i had to test out the new ride
> 
> 
> ...


there u go big homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 10:08 AM~7053321
> *my bad but im on 24's now so i cant see ya lil ******
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2007, 10:18 AM~7053428
> *Got my eye on an '02 also.  later this year.
> *


a la burger!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NO GO ON THE ESCALADE RAN INTO ROAD BLOCK.... THEY TREATIN A ***** LIKE HE GOT BAD CREDIT ......... AND LOOKS LIKETHE TRUCK BEEN RECKED ALSO HOMIE WONT BUDGE ON THE PRICE WE GONNA TRY AGAIN ON THE PRICE WE'LL SEE.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2007, 11:18 AM~7053896
> *ya'll startin an escalade club? big ballers!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


been having 1 :biggrin: slim is the latest :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 07:17 PM~7057806
> *NO GO ON THE ESCALADE RAN INTO ROAD BLOCK.... THEY TREATIN A ***** LIKE HE GOT BAD CREDIT ......... AND LOOKS LIKETHE TRUCK BEEN RECKED ALSO HOMIE WONT BUDGE ON THE PRICE WE GONNA TRY AGAIN ON THE PRICE WE'LL SEE.....
> *


 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 21 2007, 10:12 PM~7050412
> *looks like irvington got shut down early place look like a ghosttown when i rolled thru
> *


like fck...ing always!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: some stupid want 2 act badass dumb fu..ers took out a little 22 sounded like crackers, and shoot up couple of rounds , 10 minutes later bunch of cops show up :angry: :angry: :uh: and once again we r out of cruising spots :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2007, 06:56 PM~7057664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good  silver leaf 4 trim uh :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 09:17 PM~7057806
> *NO GO ON THE ESCALADE RAN INTO ROAD BLOCK.... THEY TREATIN A ***** LIKE HE GOT BAD CREDIT ......... AND LOOKS LIKETHE TRUCK BEEN RECKED ALSO HOMIE WONT BUDGE ON THE PRICE WE GONNA TRY AGAIN ON THE PRICE WE'LL SEE.....
> *


LOAN WAS APROVED OR 25,000 SO SAYS EMAIL..... I TAKE THE TRUCK FOR THEM TO LOOK AT AND THE LOAN OFFICER SAYS WELL WE CAN ONLY DO 21,500 I SAY BUT YOU PRE APPROVED ME FOR 25,000 THEY SAY BUT THE TRADE IN VALUE IS 21,500 SO I SAY WHY WOULD U PRE APPROVE ME FOR 25,000 THEN WE GET THE CAR OVER HERE YOU TELL ME YOU CAN ONLY DO 21,500 THE BLUE BOOK SAY 25,3SUMTHING


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 07:33 PM~7057973
> *LOAN WAS APROVED OR 25,000 SO SAYS EMAIL..... I TAKE THE TRUCK FOR THEM TO LOOK AT AND THE LOAN OFFICER SAYS WELL WE CAN ONLY DO 21,500 I SAY BUT YOU PRE APPROVED ME FOR 25,000 THEY SAY BUT THE TRADE IN VALUE IS 21,500 SO I SAY WHY WOULD U PRE APPROVE ME FOR 25,000 THEN WE GET THE CAR OVER HERE YOU TELL ME YOU CAN ONLY DO 21,500 THE BLUE BOOK SAY 25,3SUMTHING
> *


trippin ass fools, want to give u a hard time :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 09:33 PM~7057973
> *LOAN WAS APROVED OR 25,000 SO SAYS EMAIL..... I TAKE THE TRUCK FOR THEM TO LOOK AT AND THE LOAN OFFICER SAYS WELL WE CAN ONLY DO 21,500 I SAY BUT YOU PRE APPROVED ME FOR 25,000 THEY SAY BUT THE TRADE IN VALUE IS 21,500 SO I SAY WHY WOULD U PRE APPROVE ME FOR 25,000 THEN WE GET THE CAR OVER HERE YOU TELL ME YOU CAN ONLY DO 21,500 THE BLUE BOOK SAY 25,3SUMTHING
> *


Just go buy a new one, they give loans to just about anyone for new shit...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 09:38 PM~7058014
> *Just go buy a new one, they give loans to just about anyone for new shit...
> *


FUCKIT IM JUST GONNA WAIT A LIL WHILE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 09:45 PM~7058078
> *FUCKIT IM JUST GONNA WAIT A LIL WHILE
> *


Thats what im gonna do too. I wanna pay cash, fuck payments...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 09:38 PM~7058014
> *Just go buy a new one, they give loans to just about anyone for new shit...
> *


I DONT LIKE THE NEW ONES I THINKTHEY UGLY THE LOAN FOR A NEW ONE ISNT A PROBLEM CREDIT SCORE LIKE 780 OR 790 SUMTHIN LIKE THAT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 09:46 PM~7058091
> *Thats what im gonna do too. I wanna pay cash, fuck payments...
> *


JJUST MEANS I'LL HAVE THE MONEY TO BUT THE BUMPERRRKIT AND THOSE SPINNERS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

start saving , the new ones starting price is 58 big K's  and yes thet'r ugly but luxureee


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 22 2007, 02:10 PM~7055119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car, but some wrong with those wheels :uh: , brian, r u really want to keep that pic in ur avitar :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2007, 09:51 PM~7058134
> *start saving , the new ones starting price is 58 big K's    and yes thet'r ugly but luxureee
> *


Sorry I have to disagree...... New ones are fckin badass!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2007, 07:48 PM~7058107
> *I DONT LIKE THE NEW ONES I THINKTHEY UGLY THE LOAN FOR A NEW ONE ISNT A PROBLEM CREDIT SCORE LIKE 780 OR 790 SUMTHIN LIKE THAT
> *


thats good credit. but do u really want an 800+ car note a month. it gets old real quick. i never buy another new vehicle unless i can put about 75% down or just buy it outright. just making the bank rich.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2007, 10:20 PM~7058479
> *thats good credit. but do u really want an 800+ car note a month. it gets old real quick. i never buy another new vehicle unless i can put about 75% down or just buy it outright. just making the bank rich.
> *


I agree with you for once :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 22 2007, 08:34 PM~7057473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know.. it gave me some head aches in a few places.. but its comming along..
tommorow evening im a go clear it.. and weds day ill pick it up.. bring it home and put it together.. thursday ill try to buff it.. and it should b ready for pick up...

sorry about the wait.. but sometime u can depend on other people..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2007, 09:24 PM~7057871
> *like fck...ing always!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry: some stupid want 2 act badass dumb fu..ers took out a little 22 sounded like crackers, and shoot up couple of rounds , 10 minutes later bunch of cops show up :angry:  :angry:  :uh:  and once again we r out of cruising spots :uh:
> *


it figures. dumbasses always show up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2007, 09:04 PM~7057716
> *orale cabron? orale guey no mameyssss :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


X2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 09:18 AM~7061456
> *:0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 07:18 AM~7061456
> *:0
> *


What was wrong with your cell yesterday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 23 2007, 10:13 AM~7061654
> *What was wrong with your cell yesterday?
> *


Was in the middle of the building. bad reception and low battery. ring a migga up. called you 2 times and left messages.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 08:28 AM~7061818
> *Was in the middle of the building.  bad reception and low battery.  ring a migga up.  called you 2 times and left messages.
> *


I called you back and went straight to voicemail.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 23 2007, 10:35 AM~7061851
> *I called you back and went straight to voicemail.
> *


battery was dying. this new phone eats the cells up quick.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

here you go:

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/267071597.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 10:49 AM~7061910
> *here you go:
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/267071597.html
> *


its got racing stripes.. man hold up..be gangsta on some 22's..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

www.myspace.com/lacimer


THATS THE FREAKY RED HEAD CHIC.. HELP YOURSELVES..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my homie in houston needs a passenger side fender for a regal.....also looking for some 13's...let me know if you have any of this...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2007, 11:56 AM~7062297
> * my homie in houston needs a passenger side fender for a regal.....also looking for some 13's...let me know if you have any of this...
> *


what condition he need them 13's in? cause i know fools with gang of rusted ones.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 10:58 AM~7062315
> *what condition he need them 13's in? cause i know fools with gang of rusted ones.
> 
> 
> *



haha....if he sells em cheap, i may just pick them up for the hell of it....spares.....but lookin for some clean ones too....no bolt ons please.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2007, 12:01 PM~7062330
> *haha....if he sells em cheap, i may just pick them up for the hell of it....spares.....but lookin for some clean ones too....no bolt ons please.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: o' picky azz..nothing wrong wif some rust..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

quiet today..people are acutally working


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2007, 09:20 PM~7058479
> *thats good credit. but do u really want an 800+ car note a month. it gets old real quick. i never buy another new vehicle unless i can put about 75% down or just buy it outright. just making the bank rich.
> *



I am gonna have to agree....my friggin hooptie truck was sticker at 21,750 after I got skrewed with interest, I ended up paying 33,000 in the end!! :angry: But I just had to have one so bad back then. I was paying $567/month and THAT got old quick...cant imagine $800/month!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 01:15 PM~7062931
> *quiet today..people are acutally working
> *


si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 01:15 PM~7062931
> *quiet today..people are acutally working
> *


im not


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ANYBODY GOT 1 USED CHINA? 14"? WITH OR WITHOUT RUST..WITH OR WITHOUT TIRE.. EVEN LEAKING?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 02:38 PM~7063611
> *ANYBODY GOT 1 USED CHINA?  14"? WITH OR WITHOUT RUST..WITH OR WITHOUT TIRE.. EVEN LEAKING?
> *


i throw shit like that in the trash.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2007, 02:42 PM~7063634
> *i throw shit like that in the trash.
> *


DAMMIT,SHOULDA CALLED ME..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 02:43 PM~7063640
> *DAMMIT,SHOULDA CALLED ME..
> *


ill keep my eyes open...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

what up latin









> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 01:04 PM~7063362
> *si
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2007, 02:44 PM~7063650
> *ill keep my eyes open...
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i got one fool.....$100 you pick up..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2007, 02:50 PM~7063701
> *i got one fool.....$100 you pick up..... :biggrin:
> *


sounds like bargain.. be right there..
:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 01:51 PM~7063720
> *sounds like bargain.. be right there..
> :uh:
> *


i have a few...let me look for em....i might have a used 175/75/14 for yo ass too....holla at me...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2007, 02:50 PM~7063701
> *i got one fool.....$100 you pick up..... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN! i sold two sets of chinas for 2 bills. LOL


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

you still want that front clip for the regal?












> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 01:54 PM~7063748
> *DAMN!  i sold two sets of chinas for 2 bills.  LOL
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously.. i'll pay up to $35 for old rusty china.. even if it leaks..long as theres no big dents in it. and no spokes missing.. 14"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 23 2007, 03:02 PM~7063814
> *you still want that front clip for the regal?
> *


si.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 23 2007, 01:54 PM~7063748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta buy pampers for my baby homie.... :biggrin: ....i know i have some old ones, but i also have a few good ones....i'll hook you up with an old one i have outside....si lo quieres


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 02:08 PM~7063872
> *si.
> *


you don't need it putoso....let my homie get it...he just needs the fender... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2007, 03:45 PM~7064135
> *gotta buy pampers for my baby homie.... :biggrin: ....i know i have some old ones, but i also have a few good ones....i'll hook you up with an old one i have outside....si lo quieres
> *


TRADE YOU FOR THAT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 02:53 PM~7064179
> *TRADE YOU FOR THAT CHAIN STEERING WHEEL.
> *


damn indian giver....you already told me i could have it....beyotch!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2007, 03:45 PM~7064135
> *you don't need it putoso....let my homie get it...he just needs the fender... :biggrin:
> *


need it incase a goodyear employee wrecks my grand national :twak: tell yo'****** to find their own shit. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2007, 04:07 PM~7064259
> *damn indian giver....you already told me i could have it....beyotch!! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 


j/k.. u can still have it.. let me know what u find lying around.. and send pics.. tell u which one to bring to picnic on 11th of feb..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

negorachi just called/1st layers of candy going on now!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

House warming party to be announced. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wtf??

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/267272912.html

them people stole the door. lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

For all the cadillac lovers...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313710


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a lil sumthing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 05:57 PM~7065051
> *a lil sumthing
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 05:00 PM~7065070
> *:uh:
> *


YOU DONT WANT A CUSTOM PAINTED CAPALA?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 23 2007, 04:08 PM~7065132
> *YOU DONT WANT A CUSTOM PAINTED CAPALA?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 06:24 PM~7065249
> *:uh:
> *


you kind of like candyman, his signature is bubbles, yours is same pinstripe patterns :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 23 2007, 06:26 PM~7065263
> *:wave:
> *


what's up jason. how's the t-type coming along?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 05:27 PM~7065268
> *what's up jason.  how's the t-type coming along?
> *


Working on it slow!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 23 2007, 06:29 PM~7065286
> *Working on it slow!
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 23 2007, 05:29 PM~7065286
> *Working on it slow!
> *


 :scrutinize: MENTIROSO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 06:25 PM~7065252
> *you kind of like candyman, his signature is bubbles, yours is same pinstripe patterns  :biggrin:
> *


skribbles kustoms


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 05:25 PM~7065252
> *you kind of like candyman, his signature is bubbles, yours is same pinstripe patterns  :biggrin:
> *



mest up...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 04:25 PM~7065252
> *you kind of like candyman, his signature is bubbles, yours is same pinstripe patterns  :biggrin:
> *


no.. ive never done dat stripe pattern



anybody else got sumthing smart to say..
kiss my ass :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 07:06 PM~7065558
> *no.. ive never done dat stripe pattern
> anybody else got sumthing smart to say..
> kiss my ass :angry:
> *


look the same to me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they gonna look at it..and be like.. "oh.. sic painted it.." and imma be like "naw.. what makes u think that?"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

then they gonna be like "it says sic right there in the paint" imma be like "naw..that says ****"


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 04:57 PM~7065051
> *a lil sumthing
> 
> 
> ...


its looking good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 03:57 PM~7065051
> *a lil sumthing
> 
> 
> ...


when u ready, i got money


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sic u wanna give these htown haters something to talk about, hit me up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2007, 07:36 PM~7065736
> *sic u wanna give these htown haters something to talk about, hit me up
> *


excuse me..he is currently contracted to me.. so back off sucka.. he aint got time to chit chattin on phone wif you bitch..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2007, 10:20 PM~7058479
> *thats good credit. but do u really want an 800+ car note a month. it gets old real quick. i never buy another new vehicle unless i can put about 75% down or just buy it outright. just making the bank rich.
> *


hell naw i dont want anything over 30k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i want a 26" trike beach cruiser.. to take to work..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 05:37 PM~7065742
> *excuse me..he is currently contracted to me..  so back off sucka..  he aint got time to chit chattin on phone wif you bitch..
> *


bitch im talkin about when he ready to paint a lowrider not a fuckin dunk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2007, 08:09 PM~7065941
> *bitch im talkin about when he ready to paint a lowrider not a fuckin dunk
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 06:12 PM~7065964
> *:angry:
> *


i picked up an 83 fleetwood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2007, 08:16 PM~7065983
> *i picked up an 83 fleetwood
> *


so.. fk a fleetwood..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk ur lincoln


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk ur xray van


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk ur hdtv


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk ur tropical paradise chingarera..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bring your main gal over here so i can fuck her too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2007, 08:33 PM~7066097
> *bring your main gal over here so i can fuck her too
> *


dont have a main gal.. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 23 2007, 05:15 PM~7065603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got back do


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 07:22 PM~7066010
> *so..  fk a fleetwood..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 23 2007, 07:24 PM~7066023
> *fk ur lincoln
> *


 :angry: hold up mannnnnnnnnn i got both


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 23 2007, 08:21 PM~7066964
> *:angry: hold up mannnnnnnnnn i got both
> *


 :uh: 
no one asked u


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk boufum den


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 08:38 PM~7066126
> *naw.. u trippin..
> *


i'm just playing hutto


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2007, 04:09 PM~7064281
> *need it incase a goodyear employee wrecks my grand national  :twak:  tell yo'****** to find their own shit.  LOL
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 24 2007, 09:04 AM~7069992
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: what it is bro'ham?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 09:04 AM~7069994
> *:biggrin:  what it is bro'ham?
> *


Nothing much waiting on it to stop fcking raining so I can take my car to the shop...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 24 2007, 09:37 AM~7070108
> *Nothing much waiting on it to stop fcking raining so I can take my car to the shop...
> *


100% Today, tomorrow suppose to clear up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 09:38 AM~7070113
> *100% Today, tomorrow suppose to clear up
> *


I guess I will have to wating until 2morrow. :ugh: Hopefully by next week the car should be legal to roll the streets.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 24 2007, 08:41 AM~7070132
> *I guess I will have to wating until 2morrow. :ugh: Hopefully by next week the car should be legal to roll the streets.
> *



a legal black guy?? is there such a thing?? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 24 2007, 09:49 AM~7070175
> *a legal black guy?? is there such a thing?? :biggrin:
> *


It's not the many of us so don't tell anybody. :nono: But the car will be in my brother's name becuz I don't have my licnese.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 24 2007, 08:49 AM~7070175
> *a legal black guy?? is there such a thing?? :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 24 2007, 08:52 AM~7070189
> *It's not the many of us so don't tell anybody. :nono: But the car will be in my brother's name becuz I don't have my licnese.
> *


i knew it....ridin dirty.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 24 2007, 10:04 AM~7070259
> *i knew it....ridin dirty.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Couldn't do it no other way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2007, 03:33 PM~7054795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's why he got the chain wheel. So he's belly will not hit the horn anymore.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 24 2007, 10:14 AM~7070332
> *That's why he got the chain wheel. So he's belly will not hit the horn anymore.
> *


man this topic was getting off to a good clean start. thanks for throwing smack early in the a.m. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 10:25 AM~7070385
> *man this topic was getting off to a good clean start.  thanks for throwing smack early in the a.m.  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston Lowrider topic is lame.... IMHO :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 24 2007, 10:14 AM~7070332
> *That's why he got the chain wheel. So he's belly will not hit the horn anymore.
> *


:uh: true.. but lost weight since i got car.. whole diabetis kickin in thing made me drop alot of weight quick.. almost dying will do that.. 

uffin:


yeah, i was bigger.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


this dude has the right idea.. about time someone said something..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 10:35 AM~7070451
> *:uh:    true.. but lost weight since i got car..  whole diabetis kickin in thing made me drop alot of weight quick.. almost dying will do that..
> 
> uffin:
> ...


Get the weight down homie. Don't need you in the yandy coated casket no time soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 10:35 AM~7070451
> *:uh:    true.. but lost weight since i got car..  whole diabetis kickin in thing made me drop alot of weight quick.. almost dying will do that..
> 
> uffin:
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah.. i tried the rum and cigs diet.. paki at liquor store knows me by name now.. "jello mistu danny.. not in capala today?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Every other house here has a bomb in the garage. Alot of Hot Rods, alot of restored classics. Saw a 59 impala sitting in a field yesterday, going back today to talk to owner. 

Saw 2 63 impalas for sale on side of road too. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 24 2007, 10:42 AM~7070502
> *Every other house here has a bomb in the garage. Alot of Hot Rods, alot of restored classics. Saw a 59 impala sitting in a field yesterday, going back today to talk to owner.
> 
> Saw 2 63 impalas for sale on side of road too.  :cheesy:
> *


shame u dont still have that customized cutlas to show them ******* out!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ellie..maybe you can get them to subscribe to SNJ!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 09:43 AM~7070512
> *shame u dont still have that customized cutlas to show them ******* out!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 10:43 AM~7070512
> *shame u dont still have that customized cutlas to show them ******* out!!
> 
> 
> *


yogirl fool


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 10:40 AM~7070491
> *yeah.. i tried the rum and cigs diet..    paki at liquor store knows me by name now..  "jello mistu danny.. not in capala today?"
> *


Should have hit you up yesterday. Got a 12 pack of Corona from the paki. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 09:44 AM~7070522
> *yogirl fool
> 
> 
> ...



glittery stuff is always cool.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 10:44 AM~7070522
> *yogirl fool
> 
> 
> ...


she said i didnt have any respect for woman, and not to talk to her no more.. :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 10:50 AM~7070567
> *she said i didnt have any respect for woman, and not to talk to her no more..      :tears:
> *


you should have respected her modelling career


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 10:50 AM~7070571
> *you should have respected her modelling career
> *


yeah.. shoulda.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 10:51 AM~7070578
> *yeah.. shoulda..    :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuSVDYC0i9o


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody heard from negorachi? bet man rollin my shyt in rain creepin by da high skoo's, tryin to spit game.. like "yeah baby.. this my donk.. i painted it too.. want skip skoo and chill wif a playa?"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

omg.. its snoop-zillla


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2007, 11:18 AM~7070744
> *omg.. its snoop-zillla
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

don't think negorachi gonna wanna work on another car of mine again.. called other day.. cussed em out about a few things.. man got mad , and went off on me.. said that i'm too picky.. and then said "but its just your donk azz daily b1tch.. so stfu ho3..before i paint it puzzy pink and put CAPALA on the side"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: talk about great customer service..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 11:27 AM~7070795
> *don't think negorachi gonna wanna work on another car of mine again.. called other day..  cussed em out about a few things..  man got mad , and went off on me.. said that i'm too picky..  and then said "but its just your donk azz daily b1tch..  so stfu ho3..before i paint it puzzy pink and put CAPALA on the side"
> *


probably since you aren't paying for "picky" status. show him more $ and then you can be as picky as you want to be.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 09:17 AM~7070743
> *anybody heard from negorachi?  bet man rollin my shyt in rain creepin by da high skoo's, tryin to spit game.. like "yeah baby.. this my donk.. i painted it too..  want skip skoo and chill wif a playa?"
> *


***** u dumb.. going to pick up car around 11 or so.. bring it home and park it.. 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 09:27 AM~7070795
> *don't think negorachi gonna wanna work on another car of mine again.. called other day..  cussed em out about a few things..  man got mad , and went off on me.. said that i'm too picky..  and then said "but its just your donk azz daily b1tch..  so stfu ho3..before i paint it puzzy pink and put CAPALA on the side"
> *


this ***** here..u got problems boy..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 09:46 AM~7070945
> *probably since you aren't paying for "picky" status.  show him more $ and then you can be as picky as you want to be.
> *


oh hes paying for it..
should be more shit.. all the damn work into


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2007, 11:47 AM~7070960
> *oh hes paying for it..
> should be more shit.. all the damn work into
> *


ought to charge him by the hour on just labor + materials. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 09:48 AM~7070970
> *ought to charge him by the hour on just labor + materials.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


labor +


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2007, 11:54 AM~7071027
> *labor +
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

how much you charge an hr?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 11:55 AM~7071034
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> how much you charge an hr?
> *


i'm payin da ****** in hot pockets.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 12:01 PM~7071076
> *i'm payin da ****** in hot pockets.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he needs to charge an extra "picky" fee. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 12:02 PM~7071084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he needs to charge an extra "picky" fee.  LOL
> *


if he thinks i'm picky about my daily.. that man aint gonna wanna touch my low.. he gonna be like "fk u, take that shyt somewhere else.. "


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 12:09 PM~7071127
> *if he thinks i'm picky about my daily.. that man aint gonna wanna touch my low..  he gonna be like "fk u, take that shyt somewhere else.. "
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i have no complaints about the work Juan Martinez & Jose (muralist) have done on my mazda. They know what they're doing and getting paid.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 12:12 PM~7071153
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i have no complaints about the work Juan Martinez & Jose (muralist) have done on my mazda.  They know what they're doing and getting paid.
> *


but thats just a bed dancer.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 24 2007, 09:55 AM~7071034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


acually the low will be easier..fk new cars


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2007, 12:13 PM~7071159
> *i dunno
> lol.. bitch please.. ramon noodles
> 
> ...


except imma be pickier..

and dont joke, i got whole box of them noodles at crib.. they go good with ham!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 12:13 PM~7071156
> *but thats just a bed dancer.
> *


he's getting the GRAND NATIONAL also which is worth more than your two cars put together and a '62 coming soon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 12:14 PM~7071178
> *he's getting the GRAND NATIONAL also which is worth more than your two cars put together and a '62 coming soon
> *


blah blah blah.. grand national.. just a v6 with a turbo.. its the buick cheerleaders like yourself that keep price high on those.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 12:16 PM~7071196
> *blah blah blah..  grand national..  just a v6 with a turbo..  its the buick cheerleaders like yourself that keep price high on those.
> *


less than 6,000 produced in '86


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 12:21 PM~7071245
> *less than 6,000 produced in '86
> *


fk a buick


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 12:22 PM~7071256
> *fk a buick
> *


fk a capala :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 10:14 AM~7071178
> *"and a '62 coming soon
> *


.......................... :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 24 2007, 12:39 PM~7071435
> *.......................... :0
> *


:biggrin:  

hey we need to get some speaker cables and rca jacks to run from your house to mine :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

fuckin ******... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 24 2007, 12:48 PM~7071523
> *fuckin ******... :biggrin:
> *


You know you ran to the tv when that show came on back in the days. ESO ESO ESO ESO!


Shortdog try to outbid my offer: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7071552


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

KNIFE STABS AND SHOOTS



January 23, 2007 -- Law-enforcement agencies across the country have been warned about a deadly new weapon - a knife that fires bullets. 
The Drug Enforcement Agency has sent out a bulletin alerting cops and federal agents about the device, a working knife with a trigger mechanism near its handle that can be easily concealed. It can fire five rounds. 
The alert came after a video demonstrating the gun-knife surfaced on the Web site YouTube. "We have not seen it on the streets yet, but there are guns out there being fashioned into pens, cellphones, Blackberrys. Soon, I'm sure, we'll see iPods being compromised," said DEA spokesman Douglas Collier.


KNIFE GUN VIDEO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=313814&st=140

trouble makers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 01:16 PM~7071821
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=313814&st=140
> 
> trouble makers.
> *


dammit..it disappeared.. duezpaid is a snitch azz.. dont like when he gets called out i guess.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 12:20 PM~7071865
> *dammit..it disappeared..  duezpaid is a snitch azz.. dont like when he gets called out i guess.
> *


what was it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2007, 02:00 PM~7072180
> *what was it?
> *


X2


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

We were giving Magic some advice on gun buying and me and sixty started talking shit in his topic.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=314051&hl=


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 24 2007, 02:02 PM~7072206
> *We were giving Magic some advice on gun buying and me and sixty started talking shit in his topic.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=314051&hl=
> *


  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7072283


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 02:05 PM~7072236
> *
> *


Thanks for the craigslist info yasterday..... Picked it up!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2007, 02:11 PM~7072289
> *Thanks for the craigslist info yasterday..... Picked it up!! :cheesy:
> *


  let me know what else, always looking in several sites


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 02:12 PM~7072294
> *  let me know what else, always looking in several sites
> *


Oh and it came with 2 front clips  Thanks man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2007, 02:12 PM~7072301
> *Oh and it came with 2 front clips   Thanks man
> *


  hell of a steal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*About time, the suck and so does that station. Should have left it as Rock 101 before they turned it to shit.

On Friday, after finishing their Mega 101 morning show, the Mexicanz —
Ricardo "Chico" Rico and Rascal Condi — were let go.

"Many of you have heard rumors that we are no longer at Mega," Condi
wrote on the pair's MySpace page. "Well, in short, you heard right. ...
In our business this happens, even though this news was devastating to
both Chico and myself."

Michele Clarke of station owner Clear Channel, said the decision was
made because the show's ratings lagged behind other daytime programming
"for more than a year."

The station's new morning show, called The Mega Flo' Morning Show,
retains Mexicanz sidekicks Liz and Chile and features newcomers Eli and
Bo Corona. Corona, Clarke said, has been in Houston radio for 15 years
and has "consistently been our highest-rated personality on Mega since
our launch."*


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 

LONESTAR AUTIONEERS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 24 2007, 02:26 PM~7072392
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> LONESTAR AUTIONEERS
> *


aybuey! i got 5 on it!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 02:27 PM~7072405
> *aybuey!  i got 5 on it!
> *


never really liked that car


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2007, 02:35 PM~7072465
> *never really liked that car
> *


same here, too much transformers going on.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7072480
> *same here, too much transformers going on.
> *


Yup.. I didnt know the owner got pinched?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2007, 02:41 PM~7072507
> *Yup.. I didnt know the owner got pinched?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

you want a fuckin cookie?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 12:43 PM~7072520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2007, 02:47 PM~7072548
> *you want a fuckin cookie?
> *


nah, just send me a pic :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 02:27 PM~7072405
> *aybuey!  i got 5 on it!
> *


i'll add in $5 and we'll part it out!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually, did you see other cars on the list? 

1965 Buick Riviera Coupe
1865 caprice conertible
2002 cadillac escalade.. 

hmmmm


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

And 60 El Camino, and 55 Bel Air. I wonder if they are customized in any way.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 02:50 PM~7072561
> *nah, just send me a pic  :biggrin:
> *


Ill eat the cookie and send you a pic afew hours later :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 24 2007, 03:01 PM~7072630
> *And  60 El Camino, and 55 Bel Air.  I wonder if they are customized in any way.
> *


hmmm.. malo could go for a bargain.. i think.. make more $ parting it out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 24 2007, 03:01 PM~7072630
> *And  60 El Camino, and 55 Bel Air.  I wonder if they are customized in any way.
> *


i missed this one..

1950 Ford Truck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2007, 03:03 PM~7072641
> *Ill eat the cookie and send you a pic afew hours later :cheesy:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 03:10 PM~7072683
> *:burn:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 10:44 AM~7070522
> *yogirl fool
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2007, 03:15 PM~7072739
> *
> *


sending you the vid of the janitor actually dancing. see if you can convert it to a gif or mpg


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2007, 09:32 PM~7067114
> *:uh:
> no one asked u
> *


 :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 24 2007, 02:08 PM~7073105
> *:twak:
> *


a day late

anyways.. the capala is here at my crib..
making room in my garage for it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2007, 03:16 PM~7073192
> *a day late
> 
> anyways.. the capala is here at my crib..
> ...


i just got on foo


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 01:43 PM~7072520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u whore


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 10:53 AM~7071564
> *You know you ran to the tv when that show came on back in the days.  ESO ESO ESO ESO!
> Shortdog try to outbid my offer:  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7071552
> *


oye papa..no mi gusta el show! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

your girl is calling for attention again sixty8imp

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 06:00 PM~7074165
> *your girl is calling for attention again sixty8imp
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


HA, I ALMOST CLICKED "DELETE FROM FRIENDS" ON THE PIC.. 

AND THAT BISH HAS NEW PICS EVERY 3 DAYS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 06:07 PM~7074229
> *HA, I ALMOST CLICKED "DELETE FROM FRIENDS" ON THE PIC..
> 
> AND THAT BISH HAS NEW PICS EVERY 3 DAYS.
> *


going to see what the hoopla is on them pics...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

her and chingobling :dunno: 


her w/o her nostril


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 24 2007, 06:13 PM~7074262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP MAKING FUN OF HER.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 06:27 PM~7074377
> *:uh: I'M GETTIN JEALOUS NOW    :tears:
> STOP MAKING FUN OF HER..  :angry:
> *


? not making fun, showing you what you are missing :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 06:38 PM~7074487
> *?  not making fun, showing you what you are missing  :dunno:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 11:27 AM~7070795
> *don't think negorachi gonna wanna work on another car of mine again.. called other day..   cussed em out about a few things..  man got mad , and went off on me.. said that i'm too picky..   and then said "but its just your donk azz daily b1tch..  so stfu ho3..before i paint it puzzy pink and put CAPALA on the side"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall fuckers be crackin me the fuck up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 24 2007, 02:12 PM~7072301
> *Oh and it came with 2 front clips   Thanks man
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: inside information wutup wit dat


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 24 2007, 02:26 PM~7072392
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> LONESTAR AUTIONEERS
> *


damn there gose another rollerz car us marshalls got his ass........sucks........but thats the way it gose......eazy come eazy go............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2007, 05:47 PM~7075029
> *damn there gose another rollerz car us marshalls got his ass........sucks........but thats the way it gose......eazy come eazy go............
> *


i sleep good at nite thats all i gotta say


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if marshals kept cars instead of auctioning them..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2007, 05:47 PM~7075029
> *damn there gose another rollerz car us marshalls got his ass........sucks........but thats the way it gose......eazy come eazy go............
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 06:12 PM~7075276
> *if marshals kept cars instead of auctioning them..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 07:12 PM~7075276
> *if marshals kept cars instead of auctioning them..
> 
> 
> ...


just what we need more cops on the road :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 24 2007, 08:46 PM~7075681
> *just what we need more cops on the road :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 24 2007, 01:26 PM~7072392
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> LONESTAR AUTIONEERS
> *


losin your ride to the feds is not good for la raza, lowriding, or hard working, honest livin folks.... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 24 2007, 08:57 PM~7075795
> *losin your ride to the feds is not good for la raza, lowriding, or hard working, honest livin folks.... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


if u cant build it with honest money then you shouldn't be in the game.Like Blade says "MUTHAFUCKAZZZ IZ ALWAYS TRING TO ICE SKATE TO THE TOP"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2007, 08:56 PM~7076386
> *if u cant build it with honest money then you shouldn't be in the game.Like Blade says "MUTHAFUCKAZZZ IZ ALWAYS TRING TO ICE SKATE TO THE TOP"
> *



true


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Jan 24 2007, 08:59 PM~7076411
> *:wave:
> *


wow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2007, 07:56 PM~7076386
> *if u cant build it with honest money then you shouldn't be in the game.Like Blade says "MUTHAFUCKAZZZ IZ ALWAYS TRING TO ICE SKATE TO THE TOP"
> *



slim stop hating .....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 24 2007, 07:58 PM~7076404
> *true
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2007, 12:43 PM~7072520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ponte a trabajar cabronee :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 24 2007, 06:53 PM~7075743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 24 2007, 10:16 PM~7078044
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


did u get my pm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

house in mo city exploded overnite.. :0 LoneStar a trouble maker..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2007, 10:58 PM~7077133
> *ponte a trabajar cabronee :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW LIL ONE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that's it, i'm logging off for a while. this disturbed me. hno: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7079988


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 08:35 AM~7079991
> *that's it, i'm logging off for a while.  this disturbed me.  hno:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7079988
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 25 2007, 08:52 AM~7080039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dumbass danny can't even spell lunch break right.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7080055


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2007, 07:28 PM~7074936
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: inside information wutup wit dat
> *


59


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

taking it back to the old school :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

how much for the custom carpet?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 24 2007, 02:26 PM~7072392
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> LONESTAR AUTIONEERS
> *


I heard that someone else from Rollerz bought this car and put it up in storage?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 10:06 AM~7080371
> *I heard that someone else from Rollerz bought this car and put it up in storage?
> *


Don't look like it.

*Preview: Tuesday, February 27, 2007 from 12:00am - 4:00pm.*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 10:09 AM~7080382
> *Don't look like it.
> 
> Preview: Tuesday, February 27, 2007 from 12:00am - 4:00pm.
> *


I guess so. My homie from high school owned it. Fast money and fast life get you time fast.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 10:11 AM~7080394
> *I guess so. My homie from high school owned it. Fast money and fast life get you time fast.
> *


oh well. it happens.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 10:12 AM~7080402
> *oh well.  it happens.
> *


Yep!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mas triste


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 10:47 AM~7080624
> *mas triste
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 08:54 AM~7080319
> *
> 
> how much for the custom carpet?
> *


even trade for the old school bed dancer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 25 2007, 11:02 AM~7080718
> *even trade for the old school bed dancer
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hijuesu!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

whats the fastest way to get to fairmont and beltway 8 from 610 and 290?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 08:47 AM~7080624
> *mas triste
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2007, 09:21 AM~7080845
> *whats the fastest way to get to fairmont and beltway 8 from 610 and 290?
> *


beltway.. stop by my crib on the way


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2007, 11:21 AM~7080845
> *whats the fastest way to get to fairmont and beltway 8 from 610 and 290?
> *


610 to i-10 east, go 610 east loop south, go take pasadena exit 225, head to bw-8 exit go down all the way to fairmont.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 09:27 AM~7080889
> *610 to i-10 east, go 610 east loop south, go take pasadena exit 225,  head to bw-8 exit go down all the way to fairmont.
> *


ol map quest lookin ass *****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 11:28 AM~7080899
> *ol map quest lookin ass *****
> *


been driving the roads since you were in diapers. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 10:27 AM~7080889
> *610 to i-10 east, go 610 east loop south, go take pasadena exit 225,  head to bw-8 exit go down all the way to fairmont.
> *


so i should take 610 instead of 45?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2007, 08:21 AM~7080845
> *whats the fastest way to get to fairmont and beltway 8 from 610 and 290?
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO GET BENT OVER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 25 2007, 09:29 AM~7080912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats the case..
45 south exit monroe


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 25 2007, 10:33 AM~7080937
> *ARE YOU GOING TO GET BENT OVER
> *


thats your fave question! :roflmao:

yea im heading over for a nooner. :uh: :twak: :roflmao: 

i have an errand i have to take care of.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 10:35 AM~7080954
> *if thats the case..
> 45 south exit monroe
> *


 :roflmao: 

whats up sic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2007, 09:36 AM~7080967
> *:roflmao:
> 
> whats up sic?
> *


whats hny.
hows it hangin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2007, 11:32 AM~7080935
> *so i should take 610 instead of 45?
> *


yes, 45 too much traffic unless it is late or on weekends.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *Coca Pearl*

mom says .. wheres the child surport


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 10:42 AM~7081004
> *yes, 45 too much traffic unless it is late or on weekends.
> *


well im wanting to leave in bout 15 mins. so it'll be before 11am this morning.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 10:40 AM~7080994
> *whats hny.
> hows it hangin
> *


doin alright. just workin and stuff. same ole same ole.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2007, 11:42 AM~7081011
> *well im wanting to leave in bout 15 mins. so it'll be before 11am this morning.
> *


45 s downtown traffic might get a little congested, but other than that, it should be smooth sailing. leave your choniez in the mailbox s'il vous plait.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2007, 09:45 AM~7081032
> *doin alright. just workin and stuff. same ole same ole.
> *


sounds like fun.. same here..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 10:45 AM~7081038
> *45 s downtown traffic might get a little congested, but other than that, it should be smooth sailing.  leave your choniez in the mailbox s'il vous plait.
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2007, 11:46 AM~7081043
> *:buttkick:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


i'll put a rapid refund on them. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 11:42 AM~7081005
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, Coca Pearl
> 
> ...


Tell her I sent the damn check and not to call me about it no more.......... :biggrin: 

What'z up Sic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 09:48 AM~7081064
> *Tell her I sent the damn check and not to call me about it no more.......... :biggrin:
> 
> What'z up Sic?
> *


nuttin chillin bout to go work on the capala


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 11:56 AM~7081122
> *nuttin chillin bout to go work on the capala
> *


Sit the sh*t out with the trash. If it's not a real Impala should not be in the game. Now this should be out rollin the streets:








:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 10:01 AM~7081164
> *Sit the sh*t out with the trash. If it's not a real Impala should not be in the game. Now this should be out rollin the streets:
> 
> 
> ...


 lol.. wtf is that.. a herse?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 12:03 PM~7081177
> *lol.. wtf is that.. a herse?
> *


Caddy wagon 90'd..........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 11:01 AM~7081164
> *Sit the sh*t out with the trash. If it's not a real Impala should not be in the game. Now this should be out rollin the streets:
> 
> 
> ...



man....that shit is tight....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey darkness.....my homie has a crack on his motorcycle.....check it out and see if you can fix it.....































:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 25 2007, 12:07 PM~7081191
> *man....that shit is tight....
> *


If my funds was strong enough I will pick it up. It's on ebay in part cars, car is located in Wharton, Texas.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 11:12 AM~7081235
> *If my funds was strong enough I will pick it up. It's on ebay in part cars, car is located in Wharton, Texas.
> *



hhhhmmmm....not too far from me...what's the price on it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 25 2007, 10:05 AM~7081184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. to much bondo needed there..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 25 2007, 12:11 PM~7081231
> *hey darkness.....my homie has a crack on his motorcycle.....check it out and see if you can fix it.....
> 
> 
> ...


that's a big muffler


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 25 2007, 12:12 PM~7081239
> *hhhhmmmm....not too far from me...what's the price on it?
> *


Right now it's at $10.50, but it have a reserve. Not sure with the reserve is at. Buy it and I'll trade you my LS for it. Need room for the kids......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 25 2007, 12:12 PM~7081239
> *hhhhmmmm....not too far from me...what's the price on it?
> *


surprised you'd want a car that had dead people rolling in it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 25 2007, 11:14 AM~7081255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


throw some d's on it!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 12:20 PM~7081294
> *surprised you'd want a car that had dead people rolling in it.
> *


It's not a hearse it's a wagon and 81 that is 90'd out with sunroof! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: the brickhouse


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 12:01 PM~7081164
> *Sit the sh*t out with the trash. If it's not a real Impala should not be in the game. Now this should be out rollin the streets:
> 
> 
> ...


I been knowin about this car for 3 years already. I was tryin to buy it but the guy is a crook!! He has had it listed on ebay for over a year under 2 different seller ID's. I had cash in hand twice and he asked me to pay by PayPal only :uh: Ive seen the car in person too. Its located in Houston and the bum that sleeps at the storage lot where its at told me he has sold 2 time already but the ppl never pick it up.... I think this guy is a scammer so beware!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 25 2007, 10:06 AM~7080371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of my 1st photoshops.. workin on da skillz!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:10 PM~7081739
> *I been knowin about this car for 3 years already. I was tryin to buy it but the guy is a crook!! He has had it listed on ebay for over a year under 2 different seller ID's. I had cash in hand twice and he asked me to pay by PayPal only :uh: Ive seen the car in person too. Its located in Houston and the bum that sleeps at the storage lot where its at told me he has sold 2 time already but the ppl never pick it up.... I think this guy is a scammer so beware!!!
> *


Good looking on. This would be a nice ride when fixed up.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 25 2007, 01:15 PM~7081783
> *:roflmao:  wonder who woulda started a rumor like that.
> 
> *


It's in one of there topics.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 01:18 PM~7081812
> *It's in one of there topics.
> *


well, its either believe crap you hear in internet or believe...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 01:16 PM~7081795
> *Good looking on. This would be a nice ride when fixed up.
> *


I agree.... He had it listed for 2175 buy it now. I offered 1800.... then he had it listed for 1500 I called him he said paypal. So Im like why you gonna take less than the 1st offer I gave you PayPal only? Then last week it was 1100 buy it now. This week it starting bid $1 with a reserve..... Hes a fuckin scammer!! His other sell ID was removed from ebay do to so many bad feeback and his feedback was set as privet :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 25 2007, 01:24 PM~7081852
> *well, its either believe crap you hear in internet or believe...
> 
> 
> ...


I see that it is with them now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:27 PM~7081880
> *I agree.... He had it listed for 2175 buy it now. I offered 1800.... then he had it listed for 1500 I called him he said paypal. So Im like why you gonna take less than the 1st offer I gave you PayPal only? Then last week it was 1100 buy it now. This week it starting bid $1 with a reserve..... Hes a fuckin scammer!! His other sell ID was removed from ebay do to so many bad feeback and his feedback was set as privet :uh:
> *


paypal when you two live in the same city? scam


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:27 PM~7081880
> *I agree.... He had it listed for 2175 buy it now. I offered 1800.... then he had it listed for 1500 I called him he said paypal. So Im like why you gonna take less than the 1st offer I gave you PayPal only? Then last week it was 1100 buy it now. This week it starting bid $1 with a reserve..... Hes a fuckin scammer!! His other sell ID was removed from ebay do to so many bad feeback and his feedback was set as privet :uh:
> *


That fcker!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 25 2007, 01:24 PM~7081852
> *well, its either believe crap you hear in internet or believe...
> 
> 
> ...


bet you don't have the balls to post that in their topic.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

This was my plast project that I was working on and decided to let it fold to get the LS. What was next on the list for the caddy was a 44 inch sunroof from a town car and decided to do something different.


IMG]http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/Coca_Pearl/OldPro.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 01:32 PM~7081932
> *This was my plast project that I was working on and decided to let it fold to get the LS. What was next on the list for the caddy was a 44 inch sunroof from a town car and decided to do something  different.
> 
> 
> ...


moflies like them caddies


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 01:28 PM~7081890
> *paypal when you two live in the same city?  scam
> *


the car is 5 mins from my house..... I told him I have a trailer to get it and i have cash he said "pay me by paypal"... dont trust the guy. he told me himself he got paid for the car once but the guy was in europe and hadnt picked it up.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:34 PM~7081951
> *the car is 5 mins from my house..... I told him I have a trailer to get it and i have cash he said "pay me by paypal"... dont trust the guy. he told me himself he got paid for the car once but the guy was in europe and hadnt picked it up.....
> *


He need to let Caddy go so someone can "throw d's on the bish"! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:34 PM~7081951
> *the car is 5 mins from my house..... I told him I have a trailer to get it and i have cash he said "pay me by paypal"... dont trust the guy. he told me himself he got paid for the car once but the guy was in europe and hadnt picked it up.....
> *


fire up the LFL cruiser.. u got citations to write..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:34 PM~7081951
> *the car is 5 mins from my house..... I told him I have a trailer to get it and i have cash he said "pay me by paypal"... dont trust the guy. he told me himself he got paid for the car once but the guy was in europe and hadnt picked it up.....
> *


this dumbass, you ought to go there with cash in hand, get on his computer, transfer funds when you have title in hand, then go outside and load it up, WHILE DRIVING OFF SAY "THERE'S YOUR PAYPAL PUTO!"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 01:34 PM~7081949
> *moflies like them caddies
> *


My mom use to roll a brown one like it back in the 80's.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 25 2007, 01:38 PM~7081979
> *fire up the LFL cruiser.. u got citations to write..
> 
> 
> ...


Take the fcker straight to Harris County. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 01:38 PM~7081983
> *My mom use to roll a brown one like it back in the 80's.
> *


saw one for sale recently in south houston.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 01:38 PM~7081982
> *this dumbass, you ought to go there with cash in hand, get on his computer, transfer funds when you have title in hand, then go outside and load it up, WHILE DRIVING OFF SAY "THERE'S YOUR PAYPAL PUTO!"
> *


Ive been cash in hand........ :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:42 PM~7082015
> *Ive been cash in hand........ :angry:
> *


yeah but get on his computer and transfer funds so he doesn't cry like a bish


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 01:43 PM~7082024
> *yeah but get on his computer and transfer funds so he doesn't cry like a bish
> *


I just got tired of messing with him.... I know that bish would be nice with some d's and a 2 pump setup :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 01:41 PM~7082006
> *saw one for sale recently in south houston.
> *


Can't buy anyone project anytime soon. Have to finish the ones I have now. And LS is going back to paint prison pretty soon for a complete make over....
:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 01:48 PM~7082057
> *Can't buy anyone project anytime soon. Have to finish the ones I have now. And LS is going back to paint prison pretty soon for a complete make over....
> :0
> *


you ought to get your childsupport $ back and get sic713 to spray it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:45 PM~7082038
> *I just got tired of messing with him.... I know that bish would be nice with some d's and a 2 pump setup :cheesy:
> *



Yep wammy tank showing with the batteries hiding under the floor board....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 01:49 PM~7082069
> *you ought to get your childsupport $ back and get sic713 to spray it.
> *


Sounds like a plan. I should head over there right now. But when mom's let me in I will be like this:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 25 2007, 01:52 PM~7082094
> *Sounds like a plan. I should head over there right now. But when mom's let me in I will be like this:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 25 2007, 11:10 AM~7081739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


humm spray whut.. a car.. :uh: 
im down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 02:20 PM~7082361
> *cadillac police to the rescue
> yea.. dont worry mofo.. im workin on it now.. leting the grease remover dry
> humm spray whut.. a car.. :uh:
> ...


his monte ls


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 02:21 PM~7082369
> *his monte ls
> *


It's going to stay the same color just going to do some remodeling and get some chrome panties.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 02:20 PM~7082361
> *cadillac police to the rescue
> *


Always on patrol :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 25 2007, 12:28 PM~7082442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 02:59 PM~7082797
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Im in your hood today Im workin off Fuqua...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:01 PM~7082806
> *
> Im in your hood today Im workin off Fuqua...
> *


im at home today.. off fuqua..
fuqua and what?




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=314230


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 03:05 PM~7082858
> *im at home today.. off fuqua..
> fuqua and what?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Was off Makawa but now im almost home


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 25 2007, 01:44 PM~7083261
> *Was off Makawa but now im almost home
> *


not far at all


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2007, 01:31 PM~7081924
> *bet you don't have the balls to post that in their topic.
> *


did that last nite..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=26163&st=35220


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 25 2007, 05:20 PM~7084198
> *did that last nite..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=26163&st=35220
> *


 :0 

troublemaker!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just back from nigarachi's house.. car looks good.. man got his whole hood smelling like fresh paint.. gettin lil kids at the school high on fumes.. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 03:46 PM~7083277
> *not far at all
> *


Ill be over there again tomorrow, Ill call ya!




Anyone need a 90-92 cadillac brougham trunk lid get at me. Cleaning out my storage.......  $50 takes it. I normally sell them for $150


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what up slim???? pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

post pics of the capala :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bitch


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 09:48 PM~7086979
> *bitch
> 
> 
> ...


damn ***** you painted the wheels too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 25 2007, 08:01 PM~7087105
> *damn ***** you painted the wheels too
> *


lol.. naw them hoes are just that dirty..


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

uffin: my hopper's next, and it's comin soon. So be on da lookout uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@Jan 25 2007, 08:24 PM~7087377
> *uffin: my hopper's next, and it's comin soon. So be on da lookout uffin:
> *


oh it sure is...
do i hear a sic pattern roof coming..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 08:27 PM~7087422
> *oh it sure is...
> do i hear a sic pattern roof coming..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2007, 08:43 PM~7087649
> *:uh:
> *


lol.. shut up hoe..
im doing a pattern roof on the single pump monte hopper..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 07:48 PM~7086979
> *bitch
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 08:27 PM~7087422
> *oh it sure is...
> do i hear a sic pattern roof coming..
> *


wait a minute sic, what about my cutty, i'm ready to spray it :cheesy: , is that single pump prime yellow right now?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2007, 08:57 PM~7087845
> *wait a minute  sic, what about my cutty, i'm ready to spray it :cheesy: , is that single pump prime yellow right now??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im waiting on you.. whenever you ready and give me the call...

for now it is.. ha ha...but not in a couple weeks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 09:48 PM~7086979
> *bitch
> 
> 
> ...


dont like it.. repaint whole car again..  





j/k..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn negrachi.....you gettin down homie....good job!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 25 2007, 09:10 PM~7088011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mexicant


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 08:48 PM~7086979
> *bitch
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@Jan 25 2007, 08:24 PM~7087377
> *uffin: my hopper's next, and it's comin soon. So be on da lookout uffin:
> *


a man,,, he said pay up....or???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i only paid sic 2 family size box's of hot pockets..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 25 2007, 10:47 PM~7088416
> *i only paid sic 2 family size box's of hot pockets..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic.. this dude whats to know.. how much?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

where's everybody at?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

damn!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ! GETTIN SLEEPY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 09:48 PM~7086979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but the grille needs to be silver too :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 25 2007, 09:47 PM~7088416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. ill pass.. scrape that how for parts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 25 2007, 11:16 PM~7088087
> *damn negrachi.....you gettin down homie....good job!!!!
> *


boy getting better at his skills


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 07:22 AM~7091155
> *boy getting better at his skills
> 
> 
> ...



Boy selling ad space for his posts!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 26 2007, 08:50 AM~7091247
> *Boy selling ad space for his posts!!  :0
> *


 :0 

you still in kentucky?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 08:01 AM~7091287
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ...



si 

North Carolina... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 26 2007, 09:02 AM~7091295
> *si
> 
> North Carolina...  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah, working out there already?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 09:48 PM~7086979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those rims just don't look right on that car.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 08:48 PM~7086979
> *bitch
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Jan 26 2007, 08:50 AM~7091247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u act right, might let u drive it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

two things..

1. 68 wouldnt start this morning..while cranking i heard a kinda thump from engine.. thought i flooded it out..but i waited 30 mins..and tried again..and nothing.. thinking timing chain.. ??? any experience mechanics? 

2. who can give a ****** a ride home from work today? :angry: had one of my honies drop me off.. but said she going to get high.. so didnt think i could trust her to scoop me up after work. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 08:13 AM~7091344
> *oh yeah, working out there already?
> *



not yet. Had initial interview with a company here and checking out the area. also checking out houses here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 26 2007, 10:23 AM~7091768
> *not yet. Had initial interview with a company here and checking out the area. also checking out houses here.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 10:23 AM~7091767
> *two things..
> 
> 1. 68 wouldnt start this morning..while cranking i heard a kinda thump from engine..  thought i flooded it out..but i waited 30 mins..and tried again..and nothing..  thinking timing chain..  ???  any experience mechanics?
> ...


1. YOU NEED TO CHROME IT OUT!
2. if you work down 45 & north main i can scoop you up around 4pm since i have to pick up my lil boy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 10:31 AM~7091819
> *1.  YOU NEED TO CHROME IT OUT!
> 2.  if you work down 45 & north main i can scoop you up around 4pm since i have to pick up my lil boy.
> *


wont start cause it needs chrome? :uh: 

and nevermind.. already a PM, offering me ride home..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 08:23 AM~7091767
> *two things..
> 
> 1. 68 wouldnt start this morning..while cranking i heard a kinda thump from engine..  thought i flooded it out..but i waited 30 mins..and tried again..and nothing..  thinking timing chain..  ???  any experience mechanics?
> ...


i might be able to get you.. depends on how far i am with the car


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 10:40 AM~7091869
> *wont start cause it needs chrome?  :uh:
> 
> and nevermind..  already a PM, offering me ride home..
> *


did you tell hrnybrneye thanks?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2007, 10:40 AM~7091872
> *i might be able to get you.. depends on how far i am with the car
> *


naw, got a ride.. you just get to work on da capala..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 10:42 AM~7091889
> *did you tell hrnybrneye thanks?
> *


i was told not to say who, cause they are tired of immature people on LIL talkin mess and spreading rumors.. (think that meant you,but dunno) :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 10:44 AM~7091905
> *i was told not to say who, cause they are tired of immature people on LIL talkin mess and spreading rumors.. (think that meant you,but dunno)  :dunno:
> *


nga, you the one with "someone told me but i ain't saying who" type of bullshit. they ought to let you cane your way back home :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 10:47 AM~7091928
> *nga, you the one with "someone told me but i ain't saying who" type of bullshit.  they ought to let you cane your way back home  :twak:
> *


why u wanna bring up old shyt? i'm a changed man..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 10:49 AM~7091940
> *why u wanna bring up old shyt?  i'm a changed man..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but i did hear thats gonna be a new candy lac smackin bumpa on houston streets SOON!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 10:55 AM~7092001
> *but i did hear thats gonna be a new candy lac smackin bumpa on houston streets SOON!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=314519


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7086952

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 10:55 AM~7092001
> *but i did hear thats gonna be a new candy lac smackin bumpa on houston streets SOON!
> *


I heard thers gonna be 2 lecab cadis in houston now, in the same zip code, in the same driveway


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 10:57 AM~7092019
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=314519
> *


 :0 lucky.. tony montana 68 conv..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 26 2007, 11:13 AM~7092145
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7086952
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  

got another one of homeboy playing his broom like a guitar :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 09:20 AM~7091750
> *if u act right, might let u drive it.
> *


 :ugh: wow...thanks. :uh:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 11:18 AM~7092177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got one coming up of you :0 




and a whole lot more :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 09:42 AM~7091889
> *did you tell hrnybrneye thanks?
> *


 :nono: wasnt me. im going straight home after work and going to bed. got home late and im trying to stay awake. if my boss was here today and not in las vegas i woulda called in. 

fk it. got a buisness trip next week in new orleans. gettin a lil getaway on the companys bill.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 10:18 AM~7092177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!

latin i didnt know you could still move like that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 26 2007, 11:42 AM~7092355
> *AHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> latin i didnt know you could still move like that.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


had to warm up the huesos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 26 2007, 11:40 AM~7092343
> *:nono: wasnt me. im going straight home after work and going to bed. got home late and im trying to stay awake. if my boss was here today and not in las vegas i woulda called in.
> 
> fk it. got a buisness trip next week in new orleans. gettin a lil getaway on the companys bill.
> *


pack up some of these nawlin folks with you and give them a free ride back home


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 26 2007, 11:40 AM~7092343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he can't.. thats why they had to use CGI.. (computer generated imagary).. its amazing what can be done with computers now adays.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 11:53 AM~7092449
> *
> 
> he can't.. thats why they had to use CGI..  (computer generated imagary)..  its amazing what can be done with computers now adays.
> *


True, I got one coming up of you burning off the calories :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 10:44 AM~7092371
> *had to warm up the huesos
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 10:45 AM~7092379
> *pack up some of these nawlin folks with you and give them a free ride back home
> *


if i could i would!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


fk that. we're flying.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 26 2007, 10:53 AM~7092449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: x 1000000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 26 2007, 12:06 PM~7092572
> *if i could i would!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fk that. we're flying.
> *


hang them from the wings. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 11:07 AM~7092584
> *hang them from the wings.  LOL
> *


theyd never get off.  :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 26 2007, 12:12 PM~7092623
> *theyd never get off.   :roflmao:
> *


true, they are some fat welfare hoez.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

why dont you two get a room.. dang..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=314078

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 26 2007, 09:12 AM~7092623
> *theyd never get off.   :roflmao:
> *


DO THEY BEND YOU OVER


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so yea.. im buffing right now..
fuck wetsanding.. shit sucks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 11:29 AM~7092776
> *why dont you two get a room..  dang..
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2007, 02:21 PM~7093933
> *so yea.. im buffing right now..
> fuck wetsanding.. shit sucks
> *


more wet sanding = More $$...... You want quality then you have to pay for it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2007, 01:43 PM~7094210
> *more wet sanding = More $$...... You want quality then you have to pay for it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2007, 02:21 PM~7093933
> *so yea.. im buffing right now..
> fuck wetsanding.. shit sucks
> *


WHAT TIME U GONNA BE DONE? CAN I PICK UP AFTER WORK? IF SO, I'LL JUST HAVE MY RIDE DROP ME OFF THERE.. IF YOU PROMISE NOT TO SNITCH ON WHO GAVE ME RIDE..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2007, 02:43 PM~7094210
> *more wet sanding = More $$...... You want quality then you have to pay for it
> *


well when he makes his come up.. he can just hire some wets to do the dirty work.. and only come out of office when its time to spray da yandy!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 03:02 PM~7094452
> *well when he makes his come up.. he can just hire some wets to do the dirty work..  and only come out of office when its time to spray da yandy!!
> 
> 
> *


You got off cheap homie  Darkness is making a name for himself and once that happens the prices skyrocket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2007, 03:31 PM~7094716
> *You got off cheap homie  Darkness is making a name for himself and once that happens the prices skyrocket
> *


******.. i was one that provided a rookie some canvas to work on making a name for himself.. think it was fare deal..considering how much coulda went wrong, and experience gain.. man knows all about wrinkled paint now. 


and yeah, this is probably cheapest im ever gonna get a paint job this nice.. hate to see what he gonna change year or two from now when im ready to paid low.. gonna have to ask lonestar for a loan. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 03:52 PM~7094898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stupid, i never been to canada.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 03:52 PM~7094907
> *stupid, i never been to canada.
> *


thought you been all over the world the way you tell it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mest up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 26 2007, 06:04 PM~7096055
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2007, 01:57 PM~7094953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 26 2007, 06:17 PM~7096127
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh, you think thats funny huh..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 26 2007, 06:42 PM~7096326
> *mest up
> *


agree


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 26 2007, 10:23 AM~7091768
> *not yet. Had initial interview with a company here and checking out the area. also checking out houses here.
> *


damn ***** hated houston so much he moved so quick he forgot to figure out where the fuck he was gonna live out there :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ridin with no tint so the mufucka know its me


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2007, 07:15 PM~7097041
> *ridin with no tint so the mufucka know its me
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 26 2007, 12:43 PM~7094210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. something like that..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 26 2007, 08:14 PM~7097033
> *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR :wave:
> *


sup dog


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wetsanding bitches
ill post up the finish picss tommorow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp r u gonna go chopping up and down richmond tomoro with that shiney new paint job


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2007, 07:46 PM~7097323
> *wetsanding bitches
> ill post up the finish picss tommorow
> 
> ...


get you a power sander, they a little pricey, but they do a nice job.....well worth it in the end it will save your arms :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 26 2007, 08:07 PM~7098019
> *get you a power sander, they a little pricey, but they do a nice job.....well worth it in the end it will save your arms :biggrin:
> *


yea i plan on it..they sell air powered wetsanders.. they have lil water pumps in them..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2007, 06:15 PM~7097041
> *ridin with no tint so the mufucka know its me
> 
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

will pay up to 50 bucks 4 every ( NO U TURN) sign knocked off from 610 to fondren at RICHMOND AVE or steal it and take it to ur house r whatever. we just need a cruising place!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2007, 10:17 PM~7099367
> *will pay up to 50 bucks 4 every ( NO U TURN) sign knocked off from 610 to fondren at RICHMOND AVE or steal it and take it to ur house r whatever. we just need a cruising place!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


how many signs on there might be worth my time :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

are ya gonna cruise this weekend?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 26 2007, 09:18 PM~7097542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we cruise every weekend.. rain or shine..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2007, 08:15 PM~7097041
> *ridin with no tint so the mufucka know its me
> 
> 
> *


Throw some deez on that bish!!  

Kenny give me a call!!


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 27 2007, 12:17 AM~7099367
> *will pay up to 50 bucks 4 every ( NO U TURN) sign knocked off from 610 to fondren at RICHMOND AVE or steal it and take it to ur house r whatever. we just need a cruising place!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I got 10 On top of every 50...lol


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2007, 02:19 AM~7090241
> ****** said family size..
> ha.. ill pass.. scrape that how for parts
> *



Hey Hey Ill Take It...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

got some 13" 88 spoke d's....one has curb check...what are they worth? the chrome looks brand new!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 26 2007, 04:26 PM~7096203
> *oh, you think thats funny huh..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ....


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

forsale 96 cadillac fleetwood..custom grill sold..it has factory grill..... 
3500..obo
832 275 4306


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 27 2007, 07:54 AM~7100684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


3500 what wrong with it. might have a buyer might be me


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 27 2007, 08:10 AM~7100622
> *got some 13" 88 spoke d's....one has curb check...what are they worth? the chrome looks brand new!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



clear pic of curb check......rate it from 1-10


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms+Jan 27 2007, 05:28 AM~7100462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


worth like $150.. but i'll give you $200..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 27 2007, 09:47 AM~7100831
> *clear pic of curb check......rate it from 1-10
> *



i would say a 4...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 27 2007, 09:56 AM~7100857
> *ha.. dude just said frames fk'd up (like i guessed).. and insurance gonna give him $7500.. so he taking the cash and running..  lol
> worth like $150..  but i'll give you $200..
> *



sale pending to my homie from the club.... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 27 2007, 07:54 AM~7100684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That would make a good hopper.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

need stock fleetwood grill.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

What is going on Mac2lac?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 27 2007, 10:12 AM~7100940
> *What is going on Mac2lac?
> *



just chillin homie....tryin to stack my chips so i can be like you houston ballas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 27 2007, 11:23 AM~7100977
> *just chillin homie....tryin to stack my chips so i can be like you houston ballas!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2007, 02:59 PM~7082797
> *what color is it now
> 
> *


This is the color of my ride:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 27 2007, 10:16 AM~7101204
> *This is the color of my ride:
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 27 2007, 01:18 AM~7099717
> *:uh:  yeah.. see you there
> we cruise every weekend..  rain or shine..
> *


when and where i wanna join in on the fun :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the capala is gone..
next in line..
boiler!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2007, 04:18 PM~7102916
> *the capala is gone..
> next in line..
> boiler!!
> *


  what about me :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2007, 03:18 PM~7102916
> *the capala is gone..
> next in line..
> boiler!!
> *


ill pay in full, to get next in line :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Jan 27 2007, 04:08 PM~7103173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. shit... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning peeps...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I know just fucking with you :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 12:10 AM~7106234
> *wheneva u get a daily :0
> lol.. shit... :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 27 2007, 07:54 AM~7100684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!!

THANX KT!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 28 2007, 03:27 PM~7109852
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: looks good wanna race??? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so who is going to Irvington tonight?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 28 2007, 04:27 PM~7109852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 28 2007, 05:28 PM~7109867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. head turner.. had to give out sic's # when i was at car wash.. lol.. sic skillz really improving.. some flaws..but he getting there.  just glad i got a pain job from em before he gets better and starts charging people out the azz.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 01:10 AM~7106234
> *wheneva u get a daily :0
> lol.. shit... :0  :0  :0
> *


man.. boy lonestar said he'll give you few g's up front and let u keep change.. least thats way i remember hearing it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well aight.. imma go peep mtv2.. its a pimp my ride marathon.. currently watching pimp my ride germany.. hosted by lil jon.. whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt??


deuce


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 28 2007, 04:04 PM~7110168
> *man..  boy lonestar said he'll give you few g's up front and let u keep change..  least thats way i remember hearing it..
> *


oh yea kenny.
humm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

poker nite in 2 weeks at lone star gambling shack. dice in the corner for who ever ready.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2007, 04:15 PM~7110250
> *oh yea kenny.
> humm
> *


just waiting for it to come home


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 28 2007, 06:30 PM~7110331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont hold your breath. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 28 2007, 04:37 PM~7110402
> *since garage empty..  do it there.. so when stakes get high..you can slap your d's on da table..
> dont hold your breath.  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sixty i bet i can keep up.... can u ???? whenever you ready we can race.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2007, 04:31 PM~7110339
> *just waiting for it to come home
> *


yup yup...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*was at the golden gloves this past friday night thought I seen Ms.Dani in the house out there....*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 28 2007, 09:37 PM~7111995
> *was at the golden gloves this past friday night thought I seen Ms.Dani in the house out there....
> *


yeah homie..its only called stalking when the judge says so..  













j/k


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

13" all chrome knockoffs...new tires...rims still look new...$300


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 28 2007, 09:54 PM~7112164
> *yeah homie..its only called stalking when the judge says so..
> j/k
> *


lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 28 2007, 03:28 PM~7109871
> *so who is going to Irvington tonight?
> *


irvington was good but , cops are showing up to clean area at 9:30 so i guess we get 3 hours of cruising :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2007, 03:18 PM~7102916
> *the capala is gone..
> next in line..
> boiler!!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

tonight @ hwy 6 and I-10


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Contact GIL for more info 832 654 3225


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2007, 09:32 PM~7113263
> *    :biggrin:
> *


odering paint tommorow.. ill call you and let u know how much more i will need


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

need adaptors for knockoffs....even if you have singles...trying to make a few sets....let me know what you have...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 28 2007, 11:59 PM~7113626
> *need adaptors for knockoffs....even if you have singles...trying to make a few sets....let me know what you have...
> *


I have brand new chrome dayton adaptors for sale....... six lug :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man...4 wheel drive lac? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

go to sleep hoes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2007, 12:31 AM~7113965
> *man...4 wheel drive lac?  :biggrin:
> *


for lac'n off road!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 12:14 AM~7113792
> *I have brand new chrome dayton adaptors for sale....... six lug :twak:
> *


$75


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 29 2007, 09:10 AM~7115817
> *:cheesy:
> *


back in houston or still in the boonies


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 08:12 AM~7115821
> *back in houston or still in the boonies
> *



back in town! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 29 2007, 09:17 AM~7115833
> *back in town!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 28 2007, 10:25 AM~7107884
> *SOLD!!!
> 
> THANX KT!
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 28 2007, 09:50 PM~7113496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still for sale.. HK sl8-1, .223.. 10 round mag, also includes parts to convert to 30 round mag (included too).


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 29 2007, 09:45 AM~7115892
> *
> *


what's up man. forgot to call you yesterday, had to attend a friends daughter b'day party and then had boiler come over last night.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 08:13 AM~7115667
> *$75
> *


no sale


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 09:52 AM~7115917
> *no sale
> *


$80 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i got here too early this morning.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 29 2007, 09:53 AM~7115921
> *i got here too early this morning.
> *


OK


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 09:52 AM~7115918
> *$80  :biggrin:
> *


ummmm NO!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 10:02 AM~7115958
> *ummmm NO!
> *


What'z up Liv4lacs. I see that you all had a lil get 2gether yesterday. Should have told Shane to give my a call I would have came out..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 29 2007, 10:06 AM~7115968
> *What'z up Liv4lacs. I see that you all had a lil get 2gether yesterday. Should have told Shane to give my a call I would have came out..... :biggrin:
> *


It really wasnt planned.... Now I know your down for next time and Ill get at ya


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 10:11 AM~7115995
> *It really wasnt planned.... Now I know your down for next time and Ill get at ya
> *


 :biggrin: 

Yeah becuz Latin calling me to see what I was up to Saturday but I was already in Katy having "Corona Time"!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 10:02 AM~7115958
> *ummmm NO!
> *


no problem. anyone else got something to sell? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 28 2007, 05:27 PM~7109852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when i creep by, i got 'em lookin in da sky, for the choppaz flyin by!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. new playa inspirational quote in sig..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 10:14 AM~7116006
> *when i creep by, i got 'em lookin in da sky, for the choppaz flyin by!
> *


anyone ask you already if it's a clone?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 29 2007, 10:13 AM~7116003
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Yeah becuz Latin calling me to see what I was up to Saturday but I was already in Katy having "Corona Time"!
> *


Was on my way out when I was returning your call. Went to a homeboys b'day party off Lockwood and chilled.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 10:17 AM~7116032
> *anyone ask you already if it's a clone?
> *


naw, they too busy admiring..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 10:24 AM~7116076
> *naw, they too busy admiring..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

looks good. ready to chop up the hood. you get the '68 running?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 10:27 AM~7116087
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> looks good.  ready to chop up the hood.  you get the '68 running?
> *


yeah..already hit up car wash yesterday.. broke some necks..and had to give sic's # out to one dude..who calls himself "capone".. lol yeah, 68 was running same day.. like a champ even.. so :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 10:29 AM~7116097
> *yeah..already hit up car wash yesterday..  broke some necks..and had to give sic's # out to one dude..who calls himself "capone".. lol    yeah, 68 was running same day..  like a champ even..  so  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 10:24 AM~7116073
> *Was on my way out when I was returning your call.  Went to a homeboys b'day party off Lockwood and chilled.
> *


Ok. Sh*t my girl had me running all over the place that night if I knew that she was going to do that I would have stayed at the house. We had to go to 610 and W. Bellfort then go to 10 and Fry Rd. and back out to 610 and W. Bellfort. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 29 2007, 10:37 AM~7116140
> *Ok. Sh*t my girl had me running all over the place that night if I knew that she was going to do that I would have stayed at the house. We had to go to 610 and W. Bellfort then go to 10 and Fry Rd. and back out to 610 and W. Bellfort. :angry:
> *


local runs?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 10:39 AM~7116146
> *local runs?
> *


Not for me after having a six pack of Corona's on the way to Katy. Then having a 12 pack at the party and having to drive to 610 and W. Bellfort and making it back to Wilcrest and Richmond. :nono: 

And I had to do all the driving. :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up h-town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll boys pockets aint this deep..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0073473142&rd=1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 11:05 AM~7116253
> *ya'll boys pockets aint this deep..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0073473142&rd=1
> *


where's the pic of your set?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 11:05 AM~7116253
> *ya'll boys pockets aint this deep..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0073473142&rd=1
> *


Wouldn't pay that much for them. His on the pipe real strong...............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2007, 11:04 AM~7116250
> *what's up h-town
> *


what's up mike, was chilling with a couple of homies, oscar and john yesterday and mentioned your picnic. they said they'll roll out there and also will notifiy H-Bombs to get them to show up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 11:07 AM~7116263
> *where's the pic of your set?
> *


www.whatsetPUTO.org/namean.htm :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 11:09 AM~7116275
> *www.whatsetPUTO.org/namean.htm  :biggrin:
> *


thought you said you had a set of d's like that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 29 2007, 11:08 AM~7116264
> *Wouldn't pay that much for them. His on the pipe real strong...............
> *


naw, they worth it.. anniversary editions... be stupid to actually drive on em though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 11:11 AM~7116284
> *thought you said you had a set of d's like that.
> *


i musta been drunk.. :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 10:11 AM~7116287
> *naw, they worth it..  anniversary editions...  be stupid to actually drive on em though.
> *


dont know who told you that, but they aint worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 29 2007, 11:13 AM~7116295
> *dont know who told you that, but they aint worth it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: already put my bid in..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 11:11 AM~7116287
> *naw, they worth it..  anniversary editions...  be stupid to actually drive on em though.
> *


That's B.S. $4,500. I would roll on them. For anything that I spend money will sure to be used instead of sitting around to collect dust.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh. hate to be chismoso like latin.. but heard big news coming soon on new chill spot.. 


reminds me, did anybody try going to irvington last nite?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 29 2007, 11:13 AM~7116295
> *dont know who told you that, but they aint worth it :biggrin:
> *


agree... they ugly!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 11:15 AM~7116306
> *oh.  hate to be chismoso like latin..  but heard big news coming soon on new chill spot..
> reminds me, did anybody try going to irvington last nite?
> *


I must have picked a nerve in your ass, because you keep bringing my name up.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 11:18 AM~7116325
> *I must have picked a nerve in your ass, because you keep bringing my name up.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He missed you...............

:tears: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dang, wasn't that funny. 

and does anybody have some 3m, double sided acrylic tape?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 11:52 AM~7116536
> *dang, wasn't that funny.
> 
> and does anybody have some 3m, double sided  acrylic tape?
> *


Try Auto Zone, O'Reilly's, or Advance Auto. They have plenty!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

does anyone know of an internet provider that does not require a phone line (home phone) for DSL?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 29 2007, 12:19 PM~7116750
> *does anyone know of an internet provider that does not require a phone line (home phone) for DSL?
> *


UMM.. DSL IS THRU PHONE LINES.. PENDEJO.. only other choices, i think are cable unless you go like thru a mobile phone company and get a wireless setup..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i got broadband in whip, be checking emails at red lights.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 11:21 AM~7116768
> *UMM.. DSL IS THRU PHONE LINES..  PENDEJO..  only other choices, i think are cable unless you go like thru a mobile phone company and get a wireless setup..
> *



Dumbass, you dont need a home phone for that shyt anymore get with the times tubby.
I wasnt asking if it was doable, i was asking if anyone had it.
:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 29 2007, 12:28 PM~7116828
> *tubby.
> I wasnt asking if it was doable, i was asking if anyone had it.
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 11:37 AM~7116895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 29 2007, 12:40 PM~7116919
> *:biggrin:
> *


mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I have verizon on my laptop its pretty cool.... I dont get bored in I-10 traffic anymore :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 11:56 AM~7117032
> *I have verizon on my laptop its pretty cool.... I dont get bored in I-10 traffic anymore :cheesy:
> *



how does that work?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 29 2007, 12:49 PM~7116979
> *si
> *


ya valio


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 29 2007, 10:05 AM~7116253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks homie....i hope it all goes well....we are planning on a bigger crowd than last yr....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 29 2007, 12:57 PM~7117036
> *how does that work?
> *


I have a wireless card... basic plug-n-play... Signal is good for the most part but in some places i work it can be very slow. Alot of the time I work in the middle of no where


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2007, 12:59 PM~7117055
> * :biggrin:  thanks homie....i hope it all goes well....we are planning on a bigger crowd than last yr....
> *


 

look at the new street low coverage in Weslaco, TX for the Viejitos show. There's a green business coupe '53. Homeboy Oscar is going to try to get him (Jerry) to take it. I'm sure he'll go since he doesn't mind travelling to shows.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 12:03 PM~7117090
> *
> 
> look at the new street low coverage in Weslaco, TX for the Viejitos show.  There's a green business coupe '53.  Homeboy Oscar is going to try to get him (Jerry) to take it.  I'm sure he'll go since he doesn't mind travelling to shows.
> *



it would be good to have a lot of lows out there...hoping houston will bring some hoppers out :biggrin: ......we'll hit back bumper on our tractor!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 12:02 PM~7117083
> *I have a wireless card... basic plug-n-play... Signal is good for the most part but in some places i work it can be very slow. Alot of the time I work in the middle of no where
> *



My laptop has a wireless card, so I can get verizon wireless and pick that up anywhere?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 09:15 AM~7116306
> *oh.  hate to be chismoso like latin..  but heard big news coming soon on new chill spot..
> reminds me, did anybody try going to irvington last nite?
> *


i was there..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2007, 11:06 AM~7117127
> *it would be good to have a lot of lows out there...hoping houston will bring some hoppers out  :biggrin: ......we'll hit back bumper on our tractor!!!!
> *


im ready....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: i think these are going to look good on my lac.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Jan 29 2007, 01:09 PM~7117157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude your collecting daytons?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 29 2007, 01:03 PM~7117090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how was it? cop shut it down?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sucks ordering paint off the net..
sites moving slow ass shit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 12:29 PM~7117327
> *I would think so..... :biggrin:
> 
> Damn dude your collecting daytons?
> *



:biggrin: should have another set of chrome 72's on the way too.... :biggrin: 

tryin to stack my chips like dem h-town boyz


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 02:00 PM~7117612
> *sucks ordering paint off the net..
> sites moving slow ass shit
> *


does it save you that much $?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2007, 02:15 PM~7117723
> *:biggrin:  should have another set of chrome 72's on the way too.... :biggrin:
> 
> tryin to stack my chips like dem h-town boyz
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 12:18 PM~7117741
> *does it save you that much $?
> *


it cost more.. but its different brands of stuff.. better shit.. im spray candy this time.. so i gotta use the right shit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 02:39 PM~7117928
> *it cost more.. but its different brands of stuff.. better shit.. im spray candy this time.. so i gotta use the right shit
> *


I told you my homie is a HOK dealer...... he'll hook you up too...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 12:46 PM~7117988
> *I told you my homie is a HOK dealer...... he'll hook you up too...
> *


yea.. i dont use the whole hok system.. shits to expensive..

internet has good prices.. the best around
smartshoppersinc.com


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

you usin sem products sic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2007, 12:58 PM~7118076
> *you usin sem products sic?
> *


for boilers cutty i am..
im a try it out.. heard some good things about it..
if i like it..
fuck hok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 03:00 PM~7118087
> *for boilers cutty i am..
> im a try it out.. heard some good things about it..
> if i like it..
> ...


REAL TALK '07


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 01:05 PM~7118134
> *REAL TALK '07
> *


lol..

gotta go.. time to work on the motorcycle i put up to do your capala...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 03:00 PM~7118087
> *for boilers cutty i am..
> im a try it out.. heard some good things about it..
> if i like it..
> ...


you doing both the hopper and show car or just the hopper?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 03:05 PM~7118134
> *REAL TALK '07
> *


fuck tryin to look out for ppl too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 03:12 PM~7118196
> *fuck tryin to look out for ppl too
> *


no shet, try to hook up a nga and he throws away the hookups


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 29 2007, 01:10 PM~7118169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt throw away shit.. so stfu :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i use all brands.. but if his hook up is better. then 
if not,ill stick to the internet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 03:39 PM~7118437
> *both.. one at a time..
> *


no shit?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 01:45 PM~7118493
> *no shit?
> *


yes shit... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 03:46 PM~7118500
> *yes shit... :0
> *


cool shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 01:48 PM~7118517
> *cool shit
> *


real shit 07!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 04:21 PM~7118814
> *real shit 07!
> *


i doubt that shit, if homeboy wants a show quality paintjob for the show car, he ought to take it to a veterano

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm a veterano and I got a box of crayons. I'll hook it up like a coloring book :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 02:32 PM~7118926
> *i doubt that shit, if homeboy wants a show quality paintjob for the show car, he ought to take it to a veterano
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


so now you doubtin my skills or what..
:uh: 


youll see :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 05:32 PM~7119615
> *so now you doubtin my skills or what..
> :uh:
> youll see :angry:
> *


come on ese, i know you got skills :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 05:16 PM~7120155
> *come on ese, i know you got skills  :angry:
> *


boy said ESE....to darkness.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2007, 06:39 PM~7120436
> *boy said ESE....to darkness.... :biggrin:
> *


he is somewhat chicano :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 29 2007, 05:41 PM~7120454
> *
> *



what's up big john!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 29 2007, 04:16 PM~7120155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no :uh: 
im mandingo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2007, 03:08 PM~7118153
> *lol..
> 
> gotta go.. time to work on the motorcycle i put up to do your capala...
> *


if that bike comes out same colors as my car, imma kick your azz!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 06:45 PM~7120495
> *he is somewhat chicano  :dunno:
> *


thought he was adopted by mexicans, as one of their own? cause he knows how to spray yandy.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 05:13 PM~7120764
> *if that bike comes out same colors as my car, imma kick your azz!
> *


bikes all black with a blue pearl


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I know you guys missed me ...hahah but I been a little busy...  





















:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the one on the right is my ex im gonna kill that bitch when i see her


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2007, 08:24 PM~7121521
> *I know you guys missed me ...hahah but I been a little busy...
> 
> 
> ...


woudn't mind being busy like that.. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2007, 07:25 PM~7121535
> *the one on the right is my ex im gonna kill that bitch when i see her
> *



This one? She didnt say a word to anyone.... How long were yall together?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just bullshittin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2007, 08:27 PM~7121560
> *This one?  She didnt say a word to anyone.... How long were yall together?
> 
> 
> ...


playaz relationships only last 1 nite..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 07:28 PM~7121567
> *playaz relationships only last 1 nite..
> *



If they spend the night over til the sun come up? Does that remove your playa status?!? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DH..any club parties this weekend? normally dont go to clubs.. but think i might this weekend.. dont care if i'm da "old perv dude" in da clubs..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I like mine more on the lighter complected creamy side  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 06:30 PM~7121580
> *DH..any club parties this weekend?  normally dont go to clubs..  but think i might this weekend..  dont care if i'm da "old perv dude" in da clubs..
> 
> 
> *


what u gonna do dance :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2007, 08:32 PM~7121603
> *what u gonna do dance  :uh:
> *


imma boot scoot boogy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 06:33 PM~7121615
> *imma boot scoot boogy
> *


yea and fall down like u did with that ham on thanksgiving


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2007, 08:30 PM~7121589
> *I like mine more on the lighter complected creamy side    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


not my flava.. like my females lil thick, lil more hood..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 07:30 PM~7121580
> *DH..any club parties this weekend?  normally dont go to clubs..  but think i might this weekend..  dont care if i'm da "old perv dude" in da clubs..
> 
> 
> *



I am not sure....pretty soon our site will offer promoters the baility to send us their event flyers to be posted there. The idea, you can go to our site and see wassup for the weekend and also where we are gonna be, for the people that wanna hang out with us. Every saturday we are at Copa...sometimes we go to Ultra and Copa since they are neighboring clubs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2007, 08:34 PM~7121628
> *yea and fall down like u did with that ham on thanksgiving
> *


******, i sacrificed my ankle to save the ham.. :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 07:30 PM~7121580
> *DH..any club parties this weekend?   normally dont go to clubs..  but think i might this weekend..   dont care if i'm da "old perv dude" in da clubs..
> 
> 
> *


oops double post... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont do the club thing ill be in the parking lot waiting maybe in the linc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2007, 08:35 PM~7121637
> *I am not sure....pretty soon our site will offer promoters the baility to send us their event flyers to be posted there.  The idea, you can go to our site and see wassup for the weekend and also where we are gonna be, for the people that wanna hang out with us.  Every saturday we are at Copa...sometimes we go to Ultra and Copa since they are neighboring clubs.
> *


metal detectors?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 07:37 PM~7121667
> *metal detectors?
> *


Only one i been to with metal detectors is TOC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2007, 08:36 PM~7121660
> *i dont do the club thing ill be in the parking lot waiting maybe in the linc
> *


you can keep an eye on my car.. while im inside gettin wasted and grabbin hoez azz's..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2007, 08:38 PM~7121673
> *Only one i been to with metal detectors is TOC
> *


got two primos working there, neither one give me ride.. hoez think imma start trouble.. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 07:39 PM~7121686
> *got two primos working there, neither one give me ride..  hoez think imma start trouble..  :angry:
> *


they just afraid they cant take you if you do start trouble :0 :biggrin: 

Well I am out heading over to SE to go drop off the CD of pictures from last nights lingerie shoot.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok one last one....


:biggrin: 














 

Alberto
Atmosphere211.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2007, 08:41 PM~7121696
> *they just afraid they cant take you if you do start trouble  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Well I am out heading over to SE to go drop off the CD of pictures from last nights lingerie shoot.
> *


man said lingerie shoot..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2007, 08:42 PM~7121706
> *ok one last one....
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


put me down, wif the one in the illegal lepard!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you mean the chunky one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 29 2007, 08:59 PM~7121884
> *you mean the chunky one?
> *


yup


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 29 2007, 06:43 PM~7121717
> *put me down, wif the one in the illegal lepard!!
> *


bish looks good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 29 2007, 06:24 PM~7121521
> *I know you guys missed me ...hahah but I been a little busy...
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!! i want to b like u when i grow up :biggrin: hook me up, i'm normaly single on weekends  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2007, 09:36 PM~7113325
> *tonight @ hwy 6 and I-10
> 
> 
> ...


let me know, when ya hangin out at there again,  r yall takin house calls? :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 01:10 PM~7118169
> *you doing both the hopper and show car or just the hopper?
> *


just the hopper homie, I'M NOT A BALLER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2007, 01:48 PM~7118517
> *cool shit
> *


claudy day :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 29 2007, 06:32 PM~7121603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hamowneddddd


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jan 29 2007, 07:24 PM~7121521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he likes em with more scars and bullet wounds... :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2007, 08:55 PM~7122412
> *let me know, when ya hangin out at there again,    r yall takin house calls? :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2007, 09:59 PM~7122466
> *just the hopper homie, I'M NOT A BALLER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2007, 09:55 PM~7122412
> *let me know, when ya hangin out at there again,    r yall takin house calls? :cheesy:
> *


Its a cool ass spot! the owners of the pizza joint are cool as hell and theres lots of space to park, chill, hop or whatever makes ya happy.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2007, 12:11 AM~7124121
> *
> *


your logged in on your celly arent you? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 30 2007, 12:12 AM~7124135
> *:uh:
> *


go to sleep pedos!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

go to sleep my bicthes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 30 2007, 12:12 AM~7124136
> *:uh:
> *


what happened to the impala? finished it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2007, 12:12 AM~7124138
> *your logged in on your celly arent you? :biggrin:
> *


Si  

anyone got any artwork or can take pics of stuff they have hanging on their walls?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=315452


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"da man" cracked down on internet time.. so lata suckaz!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 30 2007, 12:30 PM~7127824
> *"da man" cracked down on internet time..  so lata suckaz!
> *


about time SUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

quiet today..
whens there gunna be another dena v.s kenny...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 01:48 PM~7128521
> *quiet today..
> whens there gunna be another dena v.s kenny...
> *


don't start, this topic has had some rest lately. how about you post pics of that bike? you are getting good at your trade essay mandingo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2007, 11:57 AM~7128597
> *don't start, this topic has had some rest lately.  how about you post pics of that bike?  you are getting good at your trade essay mandingo
> *


which bike.. the hyabussa

still working on it.. damage plastics are a bitch



old school pic..sic deville#1


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 01:04 PM~7128678
> *which bike.. the hyabussa
> 
> still working on it.. damage plastics are a bitch
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 02:04 PM~7128678
> *which bike.. the hyabussa
> 
> still working on it.. damage plastics are a bitch
> ...


she still posing? she get a new outfit yet?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look at me.. in the back eating chicken...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2007, 12:09 PM~7128718
> *she still posing?  she get a new outfit yet?
> *


yea.. shes posing again for u latin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 12:04 PM~7128678
> *which bike.. the hyabussa
> 
> still working on it.. damage plastics are a bitch
> ...


lol my lil homie in the back snappin a pic of her ass for his personal album


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 01:11 PM~7128737
> *lol my lil homie in the back snappin a pic of her ass for his personal album
> *


rofl :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ SAYS HES SPREADING THE LOVE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 02:10 PM~7128721
> *look at me.. in the back eating chicken...
> *


thought you were trying to get a better angle at the chonch'


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2007, 12:29 PM~7128884
> *thought you were trying to get a better angle at the chonch'
> *


I WAS DOING BOTH.. NGA WAS HUNGRY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP FOLX JUST CHECKED ON THE 94 CAPRICE PAINT SHOULD BE DONE BY THIS WEEKEND ARTWORK AND ALL WILL POST PIC FOR ALL TO SEE.................................SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 30 2007, 01:08 PM~7129254
> *SUP FOLX JUST CHECKED ON THE 94 CAPRICE PAINT SHOULD BE DONE BY THIS WEEKEND ARTWORK AND ALL WILL POST PIC FOR  ALL TO SEE.................................SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


 REMEMBER YOU TOLD ME I GET A SNEAK PEEP...
SO WHERE THEY AT HOE? :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:bitchsmack:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 30 2007, 05:06 PM~7130388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

that cd is so you can take off your shirt and wave it around in the air while your gay ass is hanging out the side of a Pathfinder and hollarin' at the boys of Montrose yelling out "PULL OVA'!! PULL OVAAAA!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wtf?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2007, 05:13 PM~7130444
> *wtf?!?!  :roflmao:
> *


Oscar and his bullshet.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

COMING SOON!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 01:18 PM~7128803
> *JUSTDEEZ SAYS HES SPREADING THE LOVE
> 
> 
> ...


G4NG$T4!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2007, 04:48 PM~7130769
> *G4NG$T4!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2007, 05:30 PM~7110331
> *poker nite in 2 weeks at lone star gambling shack.  dice in the corner for who ever ready.
> *


DO YOU WANT ME TO TAKE YOUR MONEY ONCE AGAIN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 30 2007, 03:55 PM~7130834
> *DO YOU WANT ME TO TAKE YOUR MONEY ONCE AGAIN
> *


yea then maybe u can get off dial up internet :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Jan 30 2007, 11:46 AM~7127495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ready for Miami ??!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

speaking of.....does anyone know who got that car...rollin malo? i hope the feds didn't get to keep it.... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 30 2007, 05:25 PM~7130555
> *COMING SOON!!!!    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 30 2007, 04:09 PM~7130967
> * ready for Miami ??!!
> *


since your car is stock with a paint job are u driving it out there?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2007, 06:24 PM~7131091
> *since your car is stock with a paint job are u driving it out there?
> *


stock? it's got custom interior, custom paint, custom rims, too many mods to list ... and you have what? shut up no-rider ....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my wish has been granted


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 30 2007, 04:26 PM~7131106
> *stock?  it's got custom interior, custom paint, custom rims, too many mods to list ... and you have what? shut up no-rider ....
> *


i got king kong in the trunk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it doesnt take me 3 years to throw together a fleetwood, more like 3 months


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

AND I DONT HAVE TO TRAVEL ALL OVER TEXAS TO DIFFERENT SHOPS, NEXT TIME UTILIZE THE LOCAL TALENT RIGHT HERE IN THE H, SELLOUT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 30 2007, 04:51 PM~7130805
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2007, 01:09 PM~7128718
> *she still posing?  she get a new outfit yet?
> *


Yeah I think its camouflage. :0 She joined the military.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2007, 05:57 PM~7131423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 30 2007, 06:58 PM~7131429
> *Yeah I think its camouflage. :0 She joined the military.
> *


bon voyage then :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 30 2007, 04:06 PM~7130388
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I might have to pick that one up, :cheesy: ain't nothing wrong w/disco!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it.. i'll drive 68 to miami.. who down?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2007, 09:55 PM~7122412
> *let me know, when ya hangin out at there again,    r yall takin house calls? :cheesy:
> *


yeah,if they are takin them let me know of any SINGLES!!! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: pull up.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats up h-town riders...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 30 2007, 06:28 PM~7131656
> *fk it.. i'll drive 68 to miami..  who down?
> *


yeah until you break the damn lock again.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 30 2007, 10:20 PM~7133379
> *yeah until you break the damn lock again.... :biggrin:
> *


still aint fixed.. gonna jump in dukes of hazard style!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 30 2007, 09:24 PM~7133422
> *still aint fixed.. gonna jump in dukes of hazard style!
> 
> 
> *


HAHA...hate doin that shit...you know a fat boy scared to fall...haha..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 30 2007, 09:05 PM~7132604
> *yeah,if they are takin them let me know of any SINGLES!!! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: pull up.
> *


the light blue cadi hits bumperrrrrr FROM WHAT I HEAR :dunno: so mabey that would be a good match up. He anna nose up with me but i dont have a car anymore........still got the setup though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 30 2007, 11:58 PM~7135645
> *the light blue cadi hits bumperrrrrr FROM WHAT I HEAR :dunno: so mabey that would be a good match up. He anna nose up with me but i dont have a car anymore........still got the setup though :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



aint that caddy a double with 14 batts??? :dunno:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good mornin pew toes... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda poo=tahhhs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2007, 06:33 PM~7131174
> *my wish has been granted
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2007, 02:05 AM~7135700
> *aint that caddy a double with 14 batts??? :dunno:
> *


4 pumps 14 batts


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2007, 07:13 AM~7136545
> *4 pumps 14 batts
> *



well im sure it hits the bumper... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2007, 10:29 AM~7136876
> *well im sure it hits the bumper... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sooo.. whats the topic for todays discussion??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 11:52 AM~7137560
> *sooo.. whats the topic for todays discussion??
> *


getting to work


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

much work here too...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 31 2007, 12:05 PM~7137677
> *much work here too...
> *


No work here chillin and running errands.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 31 2007, 09:59 AM~7137631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey dad..
i need some money..
mom said bring it now..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 12:16 PM~7137764
> *
> hey dad..
> i need some money..
> ...


 Hey son! Tell your mother she hit up me bank account hard enough. I'm at a neg. right now. Let her know that I'll be by later after making some rounds. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 12:18 PM~7137777
> *Hey son! Tell your mother she hit up me bank account hard enough. I'm at a neg. right now. Let her know that I'll be by later after making some rounds. :biggrin:
> *


both the son and dad don't have jobs. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 12:27 PM~7137842
> *both the son and dad don't have jobs.  :uh:
> *


I have to make the rounds and pick my money!!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 12:31 PM~7137885
> *I have to make the rounds and pick my money!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 11:52 AM~7137560
> *sooo.. whats the topic for todays discussion??
> *


about paint job on capala.. HOOKA OUTSIDE LIQUOR store last nite, told me to tell you.. you got real talent..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 12:33 PM~7137899
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Yep that's how I'm doing it in 07'.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 31 2007, 10:18 AM~7137777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. well tell that hooka i said thanks..

its a head turner huh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 10:27 AM~7137842
> *both the son and dad don't have jobs.  :uh:
> *


we probaly dont have jobs.. we get it somehow..

i learned from the best :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 12:40 PM~7137948
> *
> lol.. well tell that hooka i said thanks..
> 
> ...


yeah.. until they get up close with sun hittin silver hard.. like when LIL'er came by house other day to peep it out.. 

by da way.. for those of you that wanna just pop in to see my car (ain't saying names).. stop at taqueria el alteno and a ****** a #13.. before you come over.. dang..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 12:40 PM~7137948
> *lol.. ***** u know u out fuckin with da hoes..
> bring me one too.. and il tell mom to cut you sum slack
> 
> *


Trying to do that right now.

IMG]http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/Coca_Pearl/Freak.jpg[/IMG]

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Correction!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man o man.. word came down for "DA MAN".. office moving.. gonna be downtown in march..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*



Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 31 2007, 10:46 AM~7137994-->



yeah..  until they get up close with sun hittin silver hard..  like when LIL'er came by house other day to peep it out.. 

by da way.. for those of you that wanna just pop in to see my car (ain't saying names)..  stop at taqueria el alteno and a ****** a #13.. before you come over..  dang..  

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


> _gives u the shits huh
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 10:46 AM~7137995
> *Trying to do that right now.
> ...


thanks.. ill let mom know


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 12:49 PM~7138020
> *
> 
> thanks.. ill let mom know
> *


*

:thumbsup:*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 12:49 PM~7138020
> *
> gives u the shits huh
> 
> *


foo..i'm real mexican.. crap thunder and fart lighting!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 12:53 PM~7138053
> *foo..i'm real mexican..  crap thunder and fart lighting!
> *


I crap hell storms!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 12:41 PM~7137956
> *we probaly dont have jobs.. we get it somehow..
> 
> i learned from the best :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 10:59 AM~7138103
> *I crap hell storms!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 12:48 PM~7138006
> *Correction!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 01:02 PM~7138122
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


That's my boy learning the ropes. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 01:07 PM~7138166
> *That's my boy learning the ropes. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/1161967663.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 01:17 PM~7138223
> *http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d74/sic713/1161967663.jpg
> *


nasty hoe :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

DAMN!!!! I LIKE THE ONE LEANING ON THE RED CAR


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 11:49 AM~7138503
> *nasty hoe  :uh:
> *


all time fav.. its a legend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 12:48 PM~7138006
> *Correction!
> 
> 
> ...


are they christian, cause i only like gals that jesus christ would approve of.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 06:48 PM~7138006
> *Correction!
> 
> 
> ...


just a question..how does that one without butthole ever take a crap?
I know fine women don't, but still.. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Jan 31 2007, 02:26 PM~7138840
> *just a question..how does that one without butthole ever take a crap?
> I know fine women don't, but still..  :biggrin:
> *


She craps thunder and farts lighting?? :dunno: The one on the right has a nice turd cutter tho! uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2007, 06:53 PM~7131384
> *AND I DONT HAVE TO TRAVEL ALL OVER TEXAS TO DIFFERENT SHOPS, NEXT TIME UTILIZE THE LOCAL TALENT RIGHT HERE IN THE H, SELLOUT
> *


DON'T HATE ME CAUSE I'M WORLDWIDE AND YOU'RE STILL STUCK IN THE CITY LIMITS ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 12:03 PM~7138128
> *
> *




si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 11:27 AM~7137842
> *both the son and dad don't have jobs.  :uh:
> *



thanks to tax payers like us :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 31 2007, 04:45 PM~7140157
> *thanks to tax payers like us :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 10:48 AM~7138006
> *Correction!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 31 2007, 04:45 PM~7140157
> *thanks to tax payers like us :angry:
> *


I just paid my taxes on my house today..... Holy crap it hurt!!  :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man it looks like those girls asses are on steroids.....humongous!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 31 2007, 05:28 PM~7140525
> *man it looks like those girls asses are on steroids.....humongous!!!!!!!
> *


i bet i'd lick those chickeneyes


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 05:30 PM~7140550
> *i bet i'd lick those chickeneyes
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 03:14 PM~7139220
> *DON'T HATE ME CAUSE I'M WORLDWIDE AND YOU'RE STILL STUCK IN THE CITY LIMITS ...
> *


 :uh: taking your car to corpus, dont exactly make you a world traveler.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 04:30 PM~7140550
> *i bet i'd lick those chickeneyes
> *


damn latin I didnt know you did rim jobs?! :0 

Hey I dont blame you I'd toss both them b#tches salads


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 31 2007, 05:46 PM~7140677
> *damn latin I didnt know you did rim jobs?!  :0
> 
> Hey I dont blame you I'd toss both them b#tches salads
> *


x  3


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

change this topic to houston lowrider freaks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 05:50 PM~7140713
> *change this topic to houston lowrider freaks
> *


 :cheesy: You qualify!! I member you at Paradise..... LoL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 31 2007, 05:46 PM~7140677
> *damn latin I didnt know you did rim jobs?!  :0
> 
> Hey I dont blame you I'd toss both them b#tches salads
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

with or without ranch dressing? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 31 2007, 06:00 PM~7140781
> *with or without ranch dressing? :biggrin:
> *


W/O
es mejor ponerlas whip cream a esas cabronas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 01:14 PM~7139220
> *DON'T HATE ME CAUSE I'M WORLDWIDE AND YOU'RE STILL STUCK IN THE CITY LIMITS ...
> *


worldwide trick please ive own more lowrides than your paint job has bubbles in it. remember that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 04:01 PM~7140790
> *worldwide trick please ive own more lowrides than your paint job has bubbles in it. remember that
> *


nice comeback..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 05:01 PM~7140790
> *worldwide trick please ive own more lowrides than your paint job has bubbles in it. remember that
> *


 :0 :0 ...i hear bubbles...and think of my kids singin...bubbles...bubble baath...with bubbles.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 31 2007, 04:09 PM~7140839
> *:0  :0 ...i hear bubbles...and think of my kids singin...bubbles...bubble baath...with bubbles.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

only bubbles i produce are when i shart :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ROUND 3! DING DING!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 31 2007, 05:40 PM~7140635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, start calling me names cause that's all you got ... slappin' some rims on a ride does not make it a lowrider ... I've been lowriding since you were still in diapers ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 06:15 PM~7140868
> *:uh: you don't know shit about me or my car ... so mind your own business son ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ya'll can hate on the bubbles all ya'll want ... but they're always in your mouth ... so they must be doing something right ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:15 PM~7140868
> *yeah, start calling me names cause that's all you got ... slappin' some rims on a ride does not make it a lowrider ... I've been lowriding since you were still in diapers ...
> *


are u having a bad day?...does your top not matching the rest of the car have anything to do with it???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:16 PM~7140882
> *are u having a bad day?...does your top not matching the rest of the car have anything to do with it???
> *


i'm having a wonderful day ... matter of fact ... i'm going to take the lac out for a cruise when i get home from work ... what are you gonna roll out in ... the geritol-mobile??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats your address, i wanna let my daytons rip up on your front yard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Mosca, thanks for the help yesterday, appreciate it.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:19 PM~7140901
> *whats your address, i wanna let my daytons rip up on your front yard
> *


what are you gonna do? put them in the back of your truck and come over??? i'll be making a house call real soon ... call truucha or jerry springer ... it don't matter ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn Latin, I'll never catch up to you, you filthy post whore... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2007, 06:21 PM~7140922
> *damn Latin, I'll never catch up to you, you filthy post whore... :0  :roflmao:
> *


Wax on Wax off Danielson!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:20 PM~7140913
> *what are you gonna do?  put them in the back of your truck and come over??? i'll be making a house call real soon ... call truucha or jerry springer ... it don't matter ...
> *


i wouldnt even call that a cadillac is dont even have a kit. much less a roof.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:22 PM~7140936
> *i wouldnt even call that a cadillac is dont even have a kit. much less a roof.
> *


lol ... you don't know what is has, do you?? it hasn't been on the streets for a reason  don't be scurred ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 05:22 PM~7140934
> *Wax on Wax off Danielson!
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:23 PM~7140941
> *lol ... you don't know what is has, do you??  it hasn't been on the streets for a reason   don't be scurred ...
> *


just dont let it end up on the us marshall auction


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:24 PM~7140945
> *just dont let it end up on the us marshall auction
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, lol. vicious :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

about time this topic caught on fire again :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 06:25 PM~7140963
> *damn, lol.  vicious  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> about time this topic caught on fire like Lone Star's Balls again  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and for your info ms dena the ride is in the shop lets just say its gonna be the first in the h to hit the streets


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 06:26 PM~7140969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my post got hijacked! :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:27 PM~7140975
> *and for your info ms dena the ride is in the shop lets just say its gonna be the first in the h to hit the streets
> *


where's it at ... MAACO??? I could turn out a wanna-be-lowrider in 3 months too, if I did a half ass setup and a wack-ass paint job and spent the rest of the money on some overrated daytons ... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:28 PM~7140988
> *where's it at ... MAACO???  I could turn out a wanna-be-lowrider in 3 months too, if I did a half ass setup and a wack-ass paint job and spent the rest of the money on some overrated daytons ...  :uh:
> *


no not maaco...and no the setup isnt half ass. and the rest of the money wasnt spend on daytons i already had those. the rest is spend on the house. 1 month in and i own over 60% of it, what about u????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just playing dena. dont get mad. its only a car u can always sell it and get another. wait u already tried that with no luck LOLOLOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:30 PM~7140998
> *no not maaco...and no the setup isnt half ass. and the rest of the money wasnt spend on daytons i already had those. the rest is spend on the house. 1 month in and i own over 60% of it, what about u????
> *


I'm on my third house little one ... I opted not to buy a house in the projects this time ... so I'm happy to pay my mortgage every month ... maybe when you graduate to a house over $100K you can try to compete with the grown folks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THESE HOEZ AIN'T RIGHT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:31 PM~7141009
> *im just playing dena. dont get mad. its only a car u can always sell it and get another. wait u already tried that with no luck LOLOLOL
> *


who said it was ever really for sale? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:31 PM~7141016
> *I'm on my third house little one ... I opted not to buy a house in the projects this time ... so I'm happy to pay my mortgage every month ... maybe when you graduate to a house over $100K you can try to compete with the grown folks
> *


paying over 100k isnt the only way to own one over 100k. read a book or something :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, guess i'm not going to get shit done for the last hour, who has the popcorn? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shit if i had 20k in that ragedy ass bucket i wouldnt wanna sell it either. you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:32 PM~7141029
> *paying over 100k isnt the only way to own one over 100k.  read a book or something  :uh:
> *


you don't pay my bills ... so don't worry them ...  I got money to spend ... so if I want to buy a $160,000 house ... I can do that ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happened to your 60. id be scared the new owner come back and sue you for a tetnis infection that fred flinstone lookin shit.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:34 PM~7141042
> *shit if i had 20k in that ragedy ass bucket i wouldnt wanna sell it either. you should be ashamed of yourself
> *


damn Kenneth ... it really bothers you how much money I spend, doesn't it?? Do you need a loan?? Did you find out not living at home with Daddy is harder than you thought? I can spare some change if you need it ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 05:33 PM~7141031
> *damn, guess i'm not going to get shit done for the last hour, who has the popcorn?  :cheesy:
> *


right hurr sir


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:36 PM~7141064
> *damn Kenneth ... it really bothers you how much money I spend, doesn't it??  Do you need a loan??  Did you find out not living at home with Daddy is harder than you thought?  I can spare some change if you need it ...
> *


you are already far enuff in the hole to loan me any money


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:36 PM~7141063
> *what happened to your 60. id be scared the new owner come back and sue you for a tetnis infection that fred flinstone lookin shit.
> *


That's why you kept offering me money to buy it ... but I wouldn't sell it to you cause you would have half-assed it ... I sold it to a real lowrider ... and he and all his buddies agree ... (since they actually saw the car in person, unlike you) .... that the 60 is in damn good condition ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2007, 06:37 PM~7141069
> *right hurr sir
> *


 :cheesy: 

Hooters this weekend? See what elizars schedule looks like. has to be in the evening though, will be busy coordinating the murals on the mazda.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:37 PM~7141082
> *you are already far enuff in the hole to loan me any money
> *


 :roflmao: whatever helps you sleep better at night ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i kept offering to buy just like u kept offering me to ROLL with u


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 05:38 PM~7141091
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Hooters this weekend?  See what elizars schedule looks like.  has to be in the evening though, will be busy coordinating the murals on the mazda.
> *


orale sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

go ahead get it out of your system before you go home dena we all know you dont have the internet at home


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:39 PM~7141096
> *i kept offering to buy just like u kept offering me to ROLL with u
> *


please ... you couldn't ROLL even if you wanted to


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2007, 06:39 PM~7141097
> *orale sounds good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:40 PM~7141104
> *go ahead get it out of your system before you go home dena we all know you dont have the internet at home
> *


wrong again ... I've got high speed internet now ... damn Kenneth ... today is just not your day!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"ive got high speed internet now" LOL just now its 2007?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:42 PM~7141127
> *"ive got high speed internet now" LOL just now its 2007?
> *


I had it before I moved to the boonies ... before you even knew what the internet was ... then didn't have it cause they didn't offer it ... now they offer it where I live so I have it again ... damn ... you need to know everything about me???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jan 31 2007, 06:15 PM~7140868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 06:44 PM~7141151
> *know little more about your car then you think.. but imma stay quiet..   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you can believe anything Kenneth or anyone else tells you ... but if you want to be a man about it ... then see it for yourself before you start talking shit ... make opinions on your own ... not based on someone else's ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:45 PM~7141157
> *:ugh:
> *


say something sucka..dont be skurred of her. pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 06:45 PM~7141161
> *you can believe anything Kenneth or anyone else tells you ... but if you want to be a man about it ... then see it for yourself before you start talking shit ... make opinions on your own ... not based on someone else's ...
> *


haaaaa.. kenny actually didnt say shit.. but guess we know who you had some pillow talk with..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said pillow talk


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 06:47 PM~7141174
> *haaaaa..  kenny actually didnt say shit..  but guess we know who you had some pillow talk with..
> *


 :uh: I said Kenneth or anyone else ... Kenneth has never seen my lac in person ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:47 PM~7141179
> *boy said pillow talk
> *


in da xray van i bet.. o' cheap azz ******


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:48 PM~7141187
> *:uh: I said Kenneth or anyone else ... Kenneth has never seen my lac in person ...
> *


yea cuz that ragedy motherfucker caught on fire


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 06:48 PM~7141188
> *in da xray van i bet..  o' cheap azz ******
> *


like i always say ... you don't know me ... cause if you did ... you'd know that I have a man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 06:48 PM~7141187
> *:uh: I said Kenneth or anyone else ... Kenneth has never seen my lac in person ...
> *


what i know has nothing to do with what your car looks like.. more about how you came to have it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but dont mind me.. i dont know what i'm talkin about..remember.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:49 PM~7141192
> *yea cuz that ragedy motherfucker caught on fire
> *


well, least thats the story..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 31 2007, 06:49 PM~7141192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't know shit about how/where/when I bought my car ... so quit trying to act like you know somebody ... if you really wanted to know ... why didn't you just walk up to me at Mac Gregor a few weeks back?? Everybody knew where to find me ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 06:52 PM~7141232
> *you don't know shit about how/where/when I bought my car ... so quit trying to act like you know somebody ... if you really wanted to know ... why didn't you just walk up to me at Mac Gregor a few weeks back?? Everybody knew where to find me ...
> *


bought? lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 06:50 PM~7141204
> *but dont mind me..  i dont know what i'm talkin about..remember..  lol
> *


you don't know what you're talking about ... you don't know me ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 06:52 PM~7141232
> *if you really wanted to know ... why didn't you just walk up to me at Mac Gregor a few weeks back?? Everybody knew where to find me ...
> *


ay buey!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 06:53 PM~7141244
> *bought?  lol
> *


yeah bought ... what ... you think somebody gave it to me ... I'm sure you'd like to believe that ... I see how it hurts you to think that a girl could actually buy and fix up a better lowrider than you could ever dream of having ... but whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 04:54 PM~7141248
> *you don't know what you're talking about ... you don't know me ...
> *


shup ***** this shit got boring. i own your ass everytime. take some time off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

..and top still dont match.. looks like someone put a kids blanket on your roof.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:55 PM~7141264
> *shup ***** this shit got boring. i own your ass everytime. take some time off.
> *


you're the only one that thinks you own me all the time :roflmao: la la la la Kenneth's world ... :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 06:56 PM~7141273
> *..and top still dont match..  looks like someone put a kids blanket on your roof.
> *


you need to put a blanket over that ragedy ass 68 ... don't nobody want to see that shit :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 06:57 PM~7141281
> *you need to put a blanket over that ragedy ass 68 ... don't nobody want to see that shit  :roflmao:
> *


my raggidy 68 was at macgregor.. i don't have to go to RENT-a-LOW to be seen in an impala.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 31 2007, 06:58 PM~7141293
> *        :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


trouble makers.. 

:angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 06:59 PM~7141301
> *my raggidy 68 was at macgregor.. i don't have go to RENT-a-LOW to be seen in an impala.
> *


I didn't take it cause I had to go to work ... so I can keep you haters hatin ... nawmean ...  

and if I want to throw a 3 in my president's car ... I can do that ... we're family ... so hate on bitches ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 07:00 PM~7141310
> *I didn't take it cause I had to go to work ... so I can keep you haters hatin ... nawmean ...
> 
> and if I want to throw a 3 in my president's car ... I can do that ... we're family ... so hate on bitches ...
> *


thought you took chiflada to work all da time.. how you're seen on 288 in it on regular basis? but you can't bring it to park before work? aint like its lifted or anything.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:biggrin: NOTHING BUT LOVE IN HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 07:02 PM~7141325
> *thought you took chiflada to work all da time..  how you're seen on 288 in it on regular basis? but you can't bring it to park before work? aint like its lifted or anything.
> *


there you go ... just cause it wasn't lifted at the last show doesn't mean shit ... this is 2007 ... move on ... shit.

and i took my lac to the "KEEP IT REAL" picnic ... where were you and all the other houston "LOWRIDERS"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint like you have charge batteries, or clean daytons.. or load it on a trailer.. or setup a spinning display.. just wash it and turn da key.. and hope it dont catch fire..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 04:25 PM~7140963
> *damn, lol.  vicious  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> about time this topic caught on fire again  :biggrin:
> *


i told u

dammit
i left for 15mins and missed all this shit..
looks like im a be heading to boilers a lil bit late...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 07:04 PM~7141355
> *aint like you have charge batteries, or clean daytons..  or load it on a trailer..  or setup a spinning display..  just wash it and turn da key..  and hope it dont catch fire..
> *


it was a minor problem that has been fixed ... get over it ... and fuck a dayton


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 07:03 PM~7141335
> *there you go ... just cause it wasn't lifted at the last show doesn't mean shit ... this is 2007 ... move on ... shit.
> 
> and i took my lac to the "KEEP IT REAL" picnic ... where were you and all the other houston "LOWRIDERS"
> *


weird.. how only picnic you took your car to.. is the one none of us went to.. sure you were there? pics? keep it real!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 07:04 PM~7141363
> *i told u
> 
> dammit
> ...


tell homie that he keeps forgetting that painting that was used to do his tailgate.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 07:05 PM~7141374
> *it was a minor problem that has been fixed ... get over it ... and fuck a dayton
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 07:05 PM~7141375
> *weird.. how only picnic you took your car to.. is the one none of us went to..  sure you were there? pics?  keep it real!
> *


i don't have to post pics .... ask anybody else that was there if you're so interested ... there was a couple of guys from Latin Kustoms and other car clubs that came over and said what's up ... I think Dualhex took some pics ... ask around since you're so concerned ... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 05:06 PM~7141381
> *tell homie that he keeps forgetting that painting that was used to do his tailgate.
> *


huh... you lost me on that one..
shh im trying to read here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

keep it real pinic?
which one was that...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 07:06 PM~7141393
> *huh... you lost me on that one..
> shh im trying to read here
> *


he'll know what it's about, got to go check out a car after work. peace loco. did you get the "fire in the sky" message? laters.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 07:06 PM~7141392
> *i don't have to post pics .... ask anybody else that was there if you're so interested ... there was a couple of guys from Latin Kustoms that came over and said what's up ... I think Dualhex took some pics ... ask around since you're so concerned ...  :uh:
> *


.. know what.. fk lil joe.. i'll booty rape that ******.. 
 








j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 07:07 PM~7141402
> *keep it real pinic?
> which one was that...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2007, 05:08 PM~7141406
> *he'll know what it's about, got to go check out a car after work.  peace loco.  did you get the "fire in the sky" message?  laters.
> *


ok.. ill probaly forget...
but laters

ill be back to catch up on this shit..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 07:08 PM~7141411
> *..  know what.. fk lil joe..  i'll booty rape that ******..
> 
> j/k
> *


http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~cult/images/Gifs/****.gif


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: i said j/k.. dang..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. who snitched? and damn you fast.. phone ringing.. bet its lil joe to bitch. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..just got off phone..

FYI

lil joe/wifey had lil boy sunday.. moms and baby doing good..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 9 2006, 04:09 PM~6536349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this one :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 07:17 PM~7141512
> *:uh:
> *


so, how many people kept it real?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 07:20 PM~7141536
> *so, how many people kept it real?
> *


I know Rollerz Only was there :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, and this last one at macgregor park.. i was gonna go lookin for you..but mac2lac.. told me to sit my fat azz down and not to start trouble.. and hit me with a fork.. :angry: told em it was just to say hi.. but he aint believe me. told me to sit my fat azz down, how fajitas almost ready.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 07:21 PM~7141540
> *I know Rollerz Only was there :thumbsup:
> *


ok..thats 3


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WERE FAMILY SO HATE ON BITCHEZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 07:34 PM~7141686
> *WERE FAMILY SO HATE ON BITCHEZ
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IM GONNA ASK THE PRESIDENT OF MY CLUB IF I CAN BORROW HIS CAR LOLOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 07:36 PM~7141696
> *IM GONNA ASK THE PRESIDENT OF MY CLUB IF I CAN BORROW HIS CAR LOLOL
> *


gotta pay rent ******.. aint no borrowing

1-800-rnt-a-low


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star, imma come work on my car at your crib sat morning.. i'll bring some breakfast hot pockets.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 07:36 PM~7141696
> *IM GONNA ASK THE PRESIDENT OF MY CLUB IF I CAN BORROW HIS CAR LOLOL
> *


Let him know that I need to borrow the car to.............

:biggrin: 

I see that is has been getting hot like fish grease in here for today..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 06:16 PM~7142108
> *Let him know that I need to borrow the car to.............
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


dena know im just fuckin with her but she get all worked up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 06:16 PM~7141497
> *ok..just got off phone..
> 
> FYI
> ...



word was on the phone with him earlier tellin me he was gonna go see them at the hospital.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 31 2007, 08:53 PM~7142513
> *word was on the phone with him earlier tellin me he was gonna go see them at the hospital.
> 
> 
> *


he told me he was a home depot. think ****** gonna make his own baby crib.. o' cheap azz ******


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 08:28 PM~7142232
> *dena know im just fuckin with her but she get all worked up
> *


just admit you got crush on her pussy. valetines day coming soon.. make yo move!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:27 PM~7140975
> *and for your info ms dena the ride is in the shop lets just say its gonna be the first in the h to hit the streets
> *


i seen it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2007, 09:28 PM~7142886
> *i seen it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 and i seen it when it was in line to go under da knife..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 08:28 PM~7142232
> *dena know im just fuckin with her but she get all worked up
> *


You have a crush on her right Lone star? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 06:16 PM~7140882
> *are u having a bad day?...does your top not matching the rest of the car have anything to do with it???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

top does kinda look like a purple, like if barney got washed in wrong kinda soap.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 06:57 PM~7141281
> *you need to put a blanket over that ragedy ass 68 ... don't nobody want to see that shit  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yall fuckers crack me tha fuck up lolololololol this shit is off tha hook im in dis bitch rollin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm sick.someone bring me some soup,pack of cigs, and a porn..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 31 2007, 05:24 PM~7140945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2007, 05:17 PM~7141512
> *this one :uh:
> *


i remember
she was one of the 20 people who showed up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 07:27 PM~7142878
> *just admit you got crush on her pussy.    valetines day coming soon..  make yo move!
> *


trippin. she already knows me and hny brn are back together.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2007, 10:07 PM~7124079
> *Its a cool ass spot! the owners of the pizza joint are cool as hell and theres lots of space to park, chill, hop or whatever makes ya happy.....
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2007, 07:13 AM~7136545
> *4 pumps 14 batts
> *


i'm 4 pumps 12 batt, let's do some friendly nose to nose  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 09:48 PM~7143060
> *i'm sick.someone bring me some soup,pack of cigs, and a porn..
> 
> 
> *












I'll get her to bring it over for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 10:16 PM~7143290
> *i'm 4 pumps 12 batt, let's do some friendly nose  to nose   :biggrin:
> *


I'm sitting 4 pumpa 8 batteries!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 31 2007, 08:25 PM~7142859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 08:21 PM~7143334
> *I'm sitting 4 pumpa 8 batteries!!!! :biggrin:
> *


good 4 cruising


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 10:30 PM~7143432
> *good 4 cruising
> *


Yeah no hopping. Just something to hit the street and pull up on a fool that want's to clown and think he's the sh*t. :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 08:33 PM~7143461
> *Yeah no hopping. Just something to hit the street and pull up on a fool that want's to clown and think he's the sh*t. :thumbsup:
> *


send me those fools :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 10:37 PM~7143511
> *send me those fools :biggrin:
> *


I'll clown them until I break something but haven't broken anything yet. Will send them to you if they are still talking st*t. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 08:21 PM~7143334
> *I'm sitting 4 pumpa 8 batteries!!!! :biggrin:
> *


we got one of them too..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 10:50 PM~7143629
> *we got one of them too..
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about getting rid of mine for something else. Something w/o hydro. Like a 90'd coupe.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 08:50 PM~7143629
> *we got one of them too..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: u sure it's just one? :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

kustoms talking bout hanging out at mambo's([email protected]) on sundays,,details coming soon......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 08:52 PM~7143648
> *I've been thinking about getting rid of mine for something else. Something w/o hydro. Like a 90'd coupe.
> *


no hydros, not much fun


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 10:57 PM~7143700
> *no hydros, not much fun
> *


Have been thinking about getting out of lowriding and getting a nice daily. I found one in KY, but I don't know if he wants to trade, but then I don't want to make the drive. I picked mine up from Ohio and that was a 24hr drive one way. To KY is a 17hr drive one way. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2007, 08:57 PM~7143696
> *kustoms talking bout hanging out at mambo's([email protected]) on sundays,,details coming soon......
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: kustoms have enough rides to provide a potential hangin crew to start something   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2007, 08:57 PM~7143696
> *kustoms talking bout hanging out at mambo's([email protected]) on sundays,,details coming soon......
> *


scoop


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 09:01 PM~7143734
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: kustoms have enough rides to provide a potential hangin crew to start something     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea they do....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 09:01 PM~7143723
> *Have been thinking about getting out of lowriding and getting a nice daily. I found one in KY, but I don't know if he wants to trade, but then I don't want to make the drive. I picked mine up from Ohio and that was a 24hr drive one way. To KY is a 17hr drive one way. :angry:
> *


just keep the lowlow and get a daily :dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 09:05 PM~7143782
> *just keep the lowlow and get a daily :dunno:
> *


baller talk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2007, 09:05 PM~7143776
> *yea they do....
> *


tought u said u had a euro 87 cutty front clip 4 sale? que paso? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boiler sell me back the duces i got a stack


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 09:10 PM~7143828
> *boiler sell me back the duces i got a stack
> *


the duces?? que es eso? (translation) what u talking about willis? u mean those 13's r the 22's?? :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 09:09 PM~7143816
> *tought u said u had a euro 87 cutty front clip 4 sale? que paso? :0
> *


still got it,,,call me if u interested


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2007, 09:15 PM~7143877
> *still got it,,,call me if u interested
> *


if u stop changing phone #'s :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 11:05 PM~7143782
> *just keep the lowlow and get a daily :dunno:
> *


Have a 2002 Impala. But would like this instead:










And put this bumper kit on the azz end of it.










:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 11:20 PM~7143917
> *
> *


That's why I need to Caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 09:22 PM~7143938
> *That's why I need to Caddy. :biggrin:
> *


u can make that happen ,,here in houston,,shaine got the caddy for sale and slim got all the 90 parts...hit them up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2007, 11:25 PM~7143958
> *u can make that happen ,,here in houston,,shaine got the caddy for sale and slim got all the 90 parts...hit them up
> *


Will have to hit Shaine up. Plus he has saw the ride and he know what's up with it. But I will have to get the car already 90'd out. Becuz the only the my car need is the interior redone for a nice street car or have it clean. But need to get pic of it to post.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres an el camino in my hood for sale its orange on 13 in bolt ons its been parked but looks good pm me if interested i can get the info.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 11:29 PM~7144004
> *theres an el camino in my hood for sale its orange on 13 in bolt ons its been parked but looks good pm me if interested i can get the info.
> *


I can haul some azz with that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 09:10 PM~7143828
> *boiler sell me back the duces i got a stack
> *


Dina, did u hear that? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2007, 09:34 PM~7144062
> *Dina, did u hear that? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dina :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 31 2007, 08:55 PM~7143676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea...get more info.. i like elcos


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 09:47 PM~7144168
> *yes.. i think
> 
> oh yea...get more info.. i like elcos
> *


dont know much about it might be a late 70s or maybe an 80. it look good from teh street on 13 bolt on ill look for the number


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 11:47 PM~7144168
> *yes.. i think
> 
> oh yea...get more info.. i like elcos
> *


Get it son and paint it the same color as your bike.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 31 2007, 09:48 PM~7144177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont u buy it for me dad.. naw it wont look nuttin like my bike..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 11:52 PM~7144216
> *kool.. :biggrin:
> why dont u buy it for me dad.. naw it wont look nuttin like my bike..
> *


I'll look out for you son if it's an 80's can get the LS front end for you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 09:55 PM~7144254
> *I'll look out for you son if it's an 80's can get the LS front end for you!!!! :biggrin:
> *


exactly what i wanna do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 31 2007, 10:02 PM~7143185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get more info.. might need to score that!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 09:57 PM~7144276
> *[email protected]
> looks famliar
> 
> *


yea.. sittin on a trailor in the shop...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 11:57 PM~7144275
> *exactly what i wanna do
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 11:59 PM~7144302
> *yea.. sittin on a trailor in the shop...
> *


post pics of da fridge!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 10:02 PM~7144334
> *post pics of da fridge!
> *


this is all i got


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 12:04 AM~7144355
> *this is all i got
> 
> 
> ...


houton stylez hard at work!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 10:07 PM~7144384
> *houton stylez hard at work!
> *


no,2 lazy fucks chillin watching me and mista sand down the monte..

as u see ,disturbeds chillin smoking a cig...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2007, 09:59 PM~7144302
> *yea.. sittin on a trailor in the shop...
> *


it will be comeing off the trailer this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 31 2007, 11:11 PM~7145038
> *it will be  comeing off the trailer this weekend :biggrin:
> *


i heard.. call me


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2007, 11:25 PM~7143958
> *u can make that happen ,,here in houston,,shaine got the caddy for sale and slim got all the 90 parts...hit them up
> *


caddy sold as of the day before yesterday still got all the 90 shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 31 2007, 09:32 PM~7142930
> *top does kinda look like a purple, like  if barney got washed in wrong kinda soap.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2007, 06:33 AM~7145976
> *caddy sold as of the day before yesterday still got all the 90 shit
> *


I guess my hope of getting rid of the LS for a 90'coupe. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 08:36 AM~7146160
> *I guess my hope of getting rid of the LS for a 90'coupe. :angry:
> *


how much for the ls?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 08:37 AM~7146165
> *how much for the ls?
> *


Whould prefer a straight up trade for a 90'd coupe that is painted but w/o hydo's.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 08:41 AM~7146173
> *Whould prefer a straight up trade for a 90'd coupe that is painted but w/o hydo's.
> *


/\/\/\/\
chupa riatas! :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 07:43 AM~7146186
> */\/\/\/\
> chupa riatas!  :wave:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 08:43 AM~7146186
> */\/\/\/\
> chupa riatas!  :wave:
> *


$4000 g's and two hot pockets for me and my son.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 08:48 AM~7146204
> *$4000 g's and two hot pockets for me and my son.
> *


that's kind of steep. how about just 4 g's?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 08:50 AM~7146211
> *that's kind of steep.  how about just 4 g's?
> *


Damn Latin your killing me man. I would need the hot pockets to. Work with me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 08:52 AM~7146215
> *Damn Latin your killing me man. I would need the hot pockets to. Work with me.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 08:53 AM~7146223
> *:uh:
> *


OK. buy that 90'd coupe from Big Doe for $2000 g's. And have Sic paint it and we can trade rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 08:56 AM~7146232
> *OK. buy that 90'd coupe from Big Doe for $2000 g's. And have Sic paint it and we can trade rides. :thumbsup:
> *


nah, i'm cool. i'll stick to regals :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 09:00 AM~7146242
> *nah, i'm cool.  i'll stick to regals  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Or should I just keep it and send it back to prison?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 09:04 AM~7146254
> *:biggrin: Or should I just keep it and send it back to prison?
> *


you mean garage it?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 09:05 AM~7146257
> *you mean garage it?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 09:09 AM~7146268
> *:thumbsup:
> *


where's your boy sixty8imp at?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2007, 09:32 AM~7146344
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 09:31 AM~7146340
> *where's your boy sixty8imp at?
> 
> 
> ...


Probably in bathroom doing his daily morning work out....... :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 09:39 AM~7146370
> *Probably in bathroom doing his daily morning work out....... :0  :0
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sixty8imp:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jan 31 2007, 11:25 PM~7143958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2007, 09:54 AM~7146456
> *Sold
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Is that the one that you had in the yard?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 09:56 AM~7146472
> *Is that the one that you had in the yard?
> *


????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2007, 10:00 AM~7146498
> *????
> *


It was one pic that you posted and it was a coupe in the yard


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2007, 09:02 PM~7143185
> *trippin. she already knows me and hny brn are back together.
> *


 :0 dayum ken you werent suppose to say anything!  :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 10:01 AM~7146506
> *It was one pic that you posted and it was a coupe in the yard
> *


i dont remember


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2007, 10:04 AM~7146527
> *i dont remember
> *


I tired looking for it to far back. That's cool. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 09:10 AM~7146560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 1 2007, 10:11 AM~7146571
> *:0
> *


Agree......... WYF LoL!!!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2007, 10:18 AM~7146604
> *Agree......... WYF LoL!!!! :0
> *


as much as they jones, they ought to hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

just imagine the cars and houses they'd have.....mayne hold up.... :biggrin: ....have a trailer house out back with daytons on it.... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2007, 10:19 AM~7146613
> *just imagine the cars and houses they'd have.....mayne hold up.... :biggrin: ....have a trailer house out back with daytons on it.... :0
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 1 2007, 08:41 AM~7146173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk ya'll *******.. im at home sick..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 10:28 AM~7146663
> *and fk ya'll *******.. im at home sick..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

que onda loco.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 10:26 AM~7146655
> *ha..good luck.. a luxury sport aint that valueable.
> 
> 
> *


Don't get mad becuz you have a shitpala!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 10:39 AM~7146748
> *Don't get mad becuz you have a shitpala!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

If my lip doesnt end up falling or rotting off...I am gonna get some iced out custom lip jewry hahah some diamond encrusted snake fangs for my snakebite piercing(s). Right now I gots only one toofs but hopefully have the second one soon...if this one ever heals!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 09:10 AM~7146560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!! HAHAAHAHAHHA!!!! AH DAYUM. BOTH THEM ARENT GONNA BE TOO HAPPY BOUT THAT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn dual, why you got to post that shit here, myspace bulletin was enough :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 1 2007, 09:40 AM~7146753
> *If my lip doesnt end up falling or rotting off...I am gonna get some iced out custom lip jewry hahah some diamond encrusted snake fangs for my snakebite piercing(s).  Right now I gots only one toofs but hopefully have the second one soon...if this one ever heals!!
> 
> 
> ...


that looks painful.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 09:42 AM~7146762
> *damn dual, why you got to post that shit here, myspace bulletin was enough  :burn:
> *


So I can gross out the LILers that arent myspacers...you double duty folks just get a double dose.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dual & macalac

1970 lincoln is like this one
ebay Item number: 190078429076


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 1 2007, 10:45 AM~7146785
> *So I can gross out the LILers that arent myspacers...you double duty folks just get a double dose.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jan 31 2007, 07:23 PM~7141561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he got stacks cause he builds lowriders to sell them ... not for the love


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 09:46 AM~7146791
> *dual & macalac
> 
> 1970 lincoln is like this one
> ...



Yes BUT i wanted the 4 door, not for its rarity, which actually alot of those lincolns are hard to find, and if not the car, then PARTS are hard to find....but I just like the 4 door because of the factory rear suicide doors.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 1 2007, 10:48 AM~7146804
> *Yes BUT i wanted the 4 door, not for its rarity, which actually alot of those lincolns are hard to find, and if not the car, then PARTS are hard to find....but I just like the 4 door because of the factory rear suicide doors.
> *


that's cool, i'll probably buy it and flip it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

kinda like this one from the Tainted Love video by Marilyn Manson....










:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 1 2007, 10:50 AM~7146822
> *kinda like this one from the Tainted Love video by Marilyn Manson....
> 
> 
> ...


front end kind of looks like that. i'll go and take pics of it today since i leave early.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 09:51 AM~7146830
> *front end kind of looks like that.  i'll go and take pics of it today since i leave early.
> *


flip it in payments? hahah I am a broke meskin living from check to check...I aint ballin outta control like some.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 1 2007, 10:53 AM~7146840
> *flip it in payments?  hahah I am a broke meskin living from check to check...I aint ballin outta control like some.
> *


CASH MONEY MILLIONAIRES!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 09:53 AM~7146843
> *CASH MONEY MILLIONAIRES!!!
> *


maybe soon Atmosphere will have me gettin some extra playin money.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 1 2007, 10:56 AM~7146851
> *maybe soon Atmosphere will have me gettin some extra playin money.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 1 2007, 10:46 AM~7146791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 11:00 AM~7146870
> *now, thats a linc.. not like that bullshyt ken is fk'n wif..
> x2
> *


already got a buyer, making 3 extra g's :biggrin: 

guess i'll be picking it up tonight :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 11:01 AM~7146877
> *already got a buyer, making 3 extra g's  :biggrin:
> 
> guess i'll be picking it up tonight  :cheesy:
> *


flippin classics.. to build a mazda bed dancer.. thats just azz backwards.. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that coupe deville 67 or 68.. simliar to this one.. is still at that lot on harrisburg.. wonder why it aint sold yet.. hmm..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 11:12 AM~7146940
> *flippin classics.. to build a mazda bed dancer..  thats just azz backwards..  :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Time for me to hit the block fellas will holld back later!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 1 2007, 08:10 AM~7146560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the black one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 11:16 AM~7146970
> *pefect heights too... :biggrin:
> the black one
> *


gray one.. in 2nd ward.. little past railroad tracks.. think imma go take close look at it.. post pics when i do.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> wtf .. :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 11:12 AM~7146940
> *flippin classics.. to build a mazda bed dancer..  thats just azz backwards..  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

already got $ in bank for mazda, this extra loot is to find more classics to flip :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 1 2007, 11:22 AM~7147005
> *
> wtf .. :twak:
> *


wonder what ya'll wedding cake look like..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 11:28 AM~7147052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i please have the slice with the mounds :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cheap as ken is.. bet this is what it would look like.. "one per person"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Feb 1 2007, 10:14 AM~7146951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forgot the bubbles.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 09:18 AM~7146977
> *gray one..  in 2nd ward..  little past railroad tracks..  think imma go take close look at it..  post pics when i do.
> *


yea thats the one.. on the right hand side.. in a fenced parking lot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2007, 11:34 AM~7147092
> *how much...i had a 68 convertible that i shouldn't have sold  ....but...had to feed the kids
> forgot the bubbles.... :biggrin:
> *


i'll prolly go back later..and get more details..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 11:36 AM~7147100
> *yea thats the one.. on the right hand side.. in a fenced parking lot
> *


wrong again.. its on left hand side.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 11:39 AM~7147121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. kinda looks like dena and ken too..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 10:23 AM~7147010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> already got $ in bank for mazda, this extra loot is to find more classics to flip  :biggrin:
> *


Got a classic waiting for you at the shop rolling chasie with drive train. All new breaks. Powdercoated frame n shit. 

Gonna go on ebay next week. And the auto trader.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 1 2007, 11:43 AM~7147151
> *Got a classic waiting for you at the shop rolling chasie with drive train. All new breaks. Powdercoated frame n shit.
> 
> Gonna go on ebay next week. And the auto trader.
> *


orale, i'll swing by. is the body on it? blasted?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 11:40 AM~7147128
> *lol..  kinda looks like dena and ken too..
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 10:45 AM~7147160
> *orale, i'll swing by.  is the body on it?  blasted?
> *


Na that's the fun part I'm leaving that for the new owner.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 1 2007, 11:52 AM~7147203
> *Na that's the fun part I'm leaving that for the new owner.
> *


i'll pass. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

if i didn't want to deal with the '51 much less would i deal with that bel air. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 09:37 AM~7147107
> *wrong again.. its on left hand side.
> *


ok.. wel theres was on on the right side.. this was a long time ago.. havent been in the area


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 10:54 AM~7147217
> *i'll pass.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> if i didn't want to deal with the '51 much less would i deal with that bel air.  :biggrin:
> *



If I do that I have to add another G to the price tag. And if I do that might as will paint it. 

Gonna call Conrad see if any of his members want it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 1 2007, 11:59 AM~7147245
> *If I do that I have to add another G to the price tag. And if I do that might as will paint it.
> 
> Gonna call Conrad see if any of his members want it.
> *


orale.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 10:51 AM~7147199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

danny your girl needs attention again


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 11:26 AM~7147425
> *danny your girl needs attention again
> 
> 
> ...



DID YOU LEAVE A VOICE MESSAGE?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 1 2007, 12:29 PM~7147448
> *DID YOU LEAVE A VOICE MESSAGE?
> *


yeah of a toilet flushing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 12:26 PM~7147425
> *danny your girl needs attention again
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. well go pay attention to her.. think you do..since you always checking her bulletins.. :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nope, i'm dropping her ass and this rinkytink dj for posting up "look at my page" bulletins. that shit gets annoying.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 11:51 AM~7147199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why didn't you put dena's face on chula while you were at it?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

damn! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 01:31 PM~7147911
> *why didn't you put dena's face on chula while you were at it?
> *


?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 11:30 AM~7147456
> *yeah of a toilet flushing
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 01:37 PM~7147951
> *?
> *


I sent you an invitation did you get it on your celly? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2007, 01:59 PM~7148105
> *I sent you an invitation did you get it on your celly? :cheesy:
> *


NASTY A$$ LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 02:02 PM~7148125
> *NASTY A$$  LOL
> *


I decided to invite you when I saw the fire in the sky!! :twak: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2007, 02:04 PM~7148142
> *I decided to invite you when I saw the fire in the sky!!  :twak:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 02:10 PM~7148174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Fire in the sky was mest up....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hyabussa.. black with a blue pearl


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody needs a custom display board for their low low at the carshows.. holla


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 02:18 PM~7148228
> *hyabussa.. black with a blue pearl
> 
> 
> ...


dont like it..start over..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..gonna go now and check out that lac.. might send one of ya'll pics..so ya'll can post..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 12:27 PM~7148315
> *dont like it..start over..
> *


you couldnt ride it anyways.. to much bike for you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 12:28 PM~7148326
> *aight..gonna go now and check out that lac..  might send one of ya'll pics..so ya'll can post..
> 
> 
> *


is tommorow payday for me?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 02:18 PM~7148228
> *hyabussa.. black with a blue pearl
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 02:31 PM~7148351
> *is tommorow payday for me?
> *


got to get paid before you let a car go :twak: 

he don't pay put a lien on it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 1 2007, 02:31 PM~7148345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


payday? what you talkin about?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 1 2007, 12:43 PM~7148430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. thats your problem..

tommorow my bad.. i keep thinkin its friday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 03:11 PM~7148682
> *
> 
> tommorow my bad.. i keep thinkin its friday
> *


what about tomorrow?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

interior was spotless.. and looked brand new.. didnt get pics of engine..but that was clean azz hell too.. paint is gray and oxidized..but body was straight and dent free.. 

price a little high i think..but dont matter. cause turns out car was sold just 3 days ago..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 01:12 PM~7148692
> *what about tomorrow?
> *


ok.. act stupid if u wanna :uh: 
you not part of houston stylez.. paint job wasnt free


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 03:42 PM~7148951
> *ok.. act stupid if u wanna :uh:
> you not part of houston stylez.. paint job wasnt free
> *


******, i gave u them family sized hot pockets.. thought we settled up?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 01:46 PM~7148974
> *******, i gave u them family sized hot pockets..  thought we settled up?
> *


you forgot the kool-aid hoe


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 02:52 PM~7149036
> *you forgot the kool-aid hoe
> *


what color?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny..dont cry over ken/dena's marriage.. we can get hitched.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn.. i use to be skinny in high skoo (im on da far right).. think i need to start working out.. and get on atkins..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 03:21 PM~7149271
> *hrny..dont cry over ken/dena's marriage..  we can get hitched.
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY FKIN GAWD...!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 02:19 PM~7148748
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that mf is stupid....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 1 2007, 02:15 PM~7149215
> *what color?
> *


red


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 02:26 PM~7148305
> *anybody needs a custom display board for their low low at the carshows.. holla
> 
> 
> ...


Might need one..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 1 2007, 03:43 PM~7149938
> *Might need one..........
> *


4 show..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i need one that says..

96 clone SS..
"da shocker"
bodywork by: some blk guy
paint by: some blk guy
interor: smells like azz
wheels:fake azz blades, wholesale wheel/tire "home of 90 day lay-a-way" 
audio by: some ****** nama tino in ptown..
..google it bitches..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 1 2007, 05:11 PM~7149630
> *OH MY FKIN GAWD...!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you dont like it? i think we look good on top of da cake.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 04:54 PM~7150418
> *i need one that says..
> 
> 96 clone SS..
> ...


 aww shit.. me ,disturbed,and bin laden laughin our asses off...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im a make you fool.. no bullshit...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my new sig


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 07:06 PM~7150555
> *aww shit.. me ,disturbed,and bin laden laughin our asses off...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> im a make you fool.. no bullshit...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck u then fat boy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 07:11 PM~7150604
> *fuck u then fat boy
> *


name calling.. before you get paid? not smart move!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 06:54 PM~7150418
> *i need one that says..
> 
> 96 clone SS..
> ...


almost forgot..

lighting:crap from ebay
grill: fk that *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall spend too much time on the internet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Feb 1 2007, 05:13 PM~7150626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and u right behind us


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2007, 06:16 PM~7150672
> *yall spend too much time on the internet
> *


SHIT GETS ADDICTING. KINDA LIKE CRACK.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 03:23 PM~7149284
> *damn..  i use to be skinny in high skoo (im on da far right)..  think i need to start working out..  and get on atkins..
> 
> 
> ...




damn wut the fuk happened???????? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 1 2007, 09:02 PM~7152485
> *damn wut the fuk happened???????? :0
> *



x10


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Feb 1 2007, 06:39 PM~7151442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot pockets :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 09:04 PM~7152521
> *well i wouldnt know about crack..
> but 68immp would..how else does he get hookaz
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 1 2007, 09:48 AM~7146804
> *Yes BUT i wanted the 4 door, not for its rarity, which actually alot of those lincolns are hard to find, and if not the car, then PARTS are hard to find....but I just like the 4 door because of the factory rear suicide doors.
> *



i know where one of those cars is...


its in a warehouse that deals in church stuff like benches n shit. i was on a call and went into the back to shut the breaker off, this place was FULL of all kinds of shit. I shut the breaker off and turned around and saw the car under piles of clothes. looked to be reeeallll solid and og. fat gangster whites n all. nobobdy would of known it was there, i had to move shit from around it to see the car.


probably been there for years...funny thing is, this warehouse had no door big enough to drive that car through......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 09:04 PM~7152521
> *well i wouldnt know about crack..
> but 68immp would..how else does he get hookaz
> 
> ...





the whole truck load?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Feb 1 2007, 10:02 PM~7152485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 







fk'n haters.. dang


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 1 2007, 08:09 PM~7152592
> *the whole truck load?
> *


he gots a account with hot pockets..
***** gets discounts by the box


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 11:01 PM~7153306
> *he gots a account with hot pockets..
> ***** gets discounts by the box
> *


i wish


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Feb 1 2007, 08:09 PM~7152592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 1 2007, 09:07 PM~7152571
> *i know where one of those cars is...
> its in a warehouse that deals in church stuff like benches n shit.  i was on a call and went into the back to shut the breaker off, this place was FULL of all kinds of shit.  I shut the breaker off and turned around and saw the car under piles of clothes.  looked to be reeeallll solid and og.  fat gangster whites n all.  nobobdy would of known it was there, i had to move shit from around it to see the car.
> probably been there for years...funny thing is, this warehouse had no door big enough to drive that car through......
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2007, 09:39 PM~7153679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dumb


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 10:44 PM~7153736
> *dumb
> *



you just mad cause that mummy is lighter than you.... :biggrin: ....hater.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2007, 09:48 PM~7153777
> *you just mad cause that mummy is lighter than you.... :biggrin: ....hater.....
> *


you just mad cuz the mummy got more teeth than u


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 10:50 PM~7153807
> *you just mad cuz the mummy got more teeth than u
> *


you better be glad you have teeth or we couldn't see yo ass in the dark... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2007, 09:54 PM~7153836
> *you better be glad you have teeth or we couldn't see yo ass in the dark... :biggrin:
> *


thats why the white man invented "flash"
theres a good thing god invented *******...who else would cut my grass


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 11:10 PM~7153982
> *thats why the white man invented "flash"
> theres a good thing god invented *******...who else would cut my grass
> *



no shit...cause we know ya'll lazy fkers ain't gonna cut it....but i bet we put a crop of watermelons on that shit and the grass would be cut everyday.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2007, 10:11 PM~7153988
> *no shit...cause we know ya'll lazy fkers ain't gonna cut it....but i bet we put a crop of watermelons on that shit and the grass would be cut everyday.... :biggrin:
> *


no shit.. yall need watermelon.. so the lil ****** riding a 3 wheel bike with corn and snow cones can make a living


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> Have a 2002 Impala. But would like this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2007, 11:29 PM~7154149
> *no shit.. yall need watermelon.. so the lil ****** riding a 3 wheel bike with corn and snow cones can make a living
> *



he's called a paletero....and it's sandia puto.... :biggrin: ....

errr day he's hustlin', errr day he's hustlin'.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> > Have a 2002 Impala. But would like this instead:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> > Have a 2002 Impala. But would like this instead:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 31 2007, 09:28 PM~7143991
> *Will have to hit Shaine up. Plus he has saw the ride and he know what's up with it. But I will have to get the car already 90'd out. Becuz the only the my car need is the interior redone for a nice street car or have it clean. But need to get pic of it to post.
> *



i bought from Shane on Monday


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2007, 04:33 AM~7145976
> *caddy sold as of the day before yesterday still got all the 90 shit
> *



:0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2007, 08:10 AM~7146560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



love hurts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

* Just in case anyone wanted a DVD from this past Los [email protected] Car show, Mark has some at his shop, M & N Last Minute Customs. He doesn't get on layitlow so I thought I'd put the word out on the net.
* And also he's got calendars too, but I guess anyone who wanted one probably already has one, but if you don't you can grab one from him, or let me know and I'll bring one to the next show... for more info hit me up. 
Have a nice day ya'll


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x :uh::uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 1 2007, 04:21 PM~7149271
> *hrny..dont cry over ken/dena's marriage..  we can get hitched.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 07:40 AM~7155658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 2 2007, 01:04 AM~7154417
> *  Just in case anyone wanted a DVD from this past Los [email protected] Car show, Mark has some at his shop, M & N Last Minute Customs. He doesn't get on layitlow so I thought I'd put the word out on the net.
> And also he's got calendars too, but I guess anyone who wanted one probably already has one, but if you don't you can grab one from him, or let me know and I'll bring one to the next show... for more info hit me up.
> Have a nice day ya'll
> *


YOU ALL NEKKID IN IT? If not i'll pass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 2 2007, 08:42 AM~7155665
> *:roflmao:
> *


nga got the shoouulda lean got the shooouuulda leannn


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 07:44 AM~7155670
> *nga got the shoouulda lean got the shooouuulda leannn
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> > Have a 2002 Impala. But would like this instead:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 2 2007, 08:49 AM~7155683
> *a/c pays good huh baller :biggrin:
> *


maybe i need to get out of the engineering field


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

GOT THE DAY OFF. PAYDAY :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

slackers


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2007, 06:59 AM~7155707
> *GOT THE DAY OFF. PAYDAY  :uh:
> *


 must be nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 2 2007, 07:07 AM~7155729
> *must be nice
> *


I RATHER BE AT WORK THAN BE HOME SICK.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 07:40 AM~7155658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

youre a dayum fool latin!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sorry ass latin....cake just leanin....haha....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 2 2007, 09:47 AM~7155861
> *sorry ass latin....cake just leanin....haha....
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316186


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 08:47 AM~7155864
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316186
> *


baboso


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2007, 09:08 AM~7155735
> *I RATHER BE AT WORK THAN BE HOME SICK.
> *


x2..... but i'm sick azz hell.. was pukin last nite.. all fk'd up on cough syrup right now.. i'm even talkin slow.. like djscrew..mannnnnnnn..hold..up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk u latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 2 2007, 09:51 AM~7155879
> *and fk u latin
> *













:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 2 2007, 09:05 AM~7155956
> *mest up
> *



true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 2 2007, 10:05 AM~7155956
> *mest up
> *


It's alright, your cousin Jesse sent me your 'rastlin' picture from back in the days. Didn't know you were a hardcore 'rastlin' afficionado :dunno: 










*El Charrito*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 09:08 AM~7155964
> *It's alright, your cousin Jesse sent me your 'rastlin' picture from back in the days.  Didn't know you were a hardcore 'rastlin' afficionado  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



*El Charrito * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 2 2007, 10:09 AM~7155966
> *El Charrito  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

mest up x1000000000000

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> > i got one pics will be posted next week :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Yeah I talked to Shaine yesterday and he told me that he is waiting for you to come pick it up and that slim still have the parts. If you want to get rid of it. I should be going by Al's 2morrow and I'll be taking the LS and some Corona's so holla at Shaine he's going by there to.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 10:08 AM~7155964
> *It's alright, your cousin Jesse sent me your 'rastlin' picture from back in the days.  Didn't know you were a hardcore 'rastlin' afficionado  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Sixty8imp wrestling hot pocket and noodles................ :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whut it dew fellas...



sup honey.. i had a good time with you last night...
cant wait to do it again!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 10:44 AM~7156479
> *whut it dew fellas...
> sup honey.. i had a good time with you last night...
> cant wait to do it again!
> *


 :0 
watch it fool...EL CHARRITO....will body slam yo ass....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 2 2007, 09:47 AM~7156491
> *:0
> watch it fool...EL CHARRITO....will body slam yo ass....
> *


ill choke him with my dick


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 12:01 PM~7156593
> *ill choke him with my dick
> *


he'll yakazuma yo'blackazz.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 12:05 PM~7156624
> *he'll yakazuma yo'blackazz.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 10:05 AM~7156624
> *he'll yakazuma yo'blackazz.
> 
> 
> ...


really messed up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

poker this weekend?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2007, 10:33 AM~7156827
> *poker this weekend?
> *


poke who??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 10:44 AM~7156479
> *whut it dew fellas...
> sup honey.. i had a good time with you last night...
> cant wait to do it again!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

whats goin on sic? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 2 2007, 11:10 AM~7157062
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> whats goin on sic? :biggrin:
> *


whats up shawty


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

warning...
aircraft paint stripper burns..

ouch.. got that shit on my arm...
im gunna die


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 02:18 PM~7157575
> *warning...
> aircraft paint stripper burns..
> 
> ...


I could have told you that son. Aircraft paint stipper is no joke to play with when you get it on you skin........ :burn: :burn: :tears:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 2 2007, 12:48 PM~7157813
> *I could have told you that son. Aircraft paint stipper is no joke to play with when you get it on you skin........ :burn:  :burn:  :tears:
> *


IT ONLY HURTS THE FIRST TIME...........................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 12:18 PM~7157575
> *warning...
> aircraft paint stripper burns..
> 
> ...


I GUESS I CANT PAY YOU FOR MY PAINT JOB THEN..............................LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 10:12 AM~7156680
> *really messed up
> *


LOOKS LIKE CADILACPIMPIN FROM A TX...........LOL........... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 2 2007, 12:48 PM~7157813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what???
noo...... i still got a good arm to paint with


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mest up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

al ratos gatos... weekend starts now. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

This thread went off the deep end today :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

this thread is crap.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 2 2007, 05:37 PM~7159702
> *this thread is crap.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 2 2007, 06:37 PM~7159702
> *this thread is crap.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 2 2007, 04:37 PM~7159702
> *this thread is crap.
> *


agreed..
but we both keep coming back


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already!.com/mayne


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 2 2007, 06:49 AM~7155683
> *a/c pays good huh baller :biggrin:
> *



shouldn't you be at the jobsite


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2007, 08:08 AM~7155964
> *It's alright, your cousin Jesse sent me your 'rastlin' picture from back in the days.  Didn't know you were a hardcore 'rastlin' afficionado  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: este guey lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whut it do boiler...
freshly painted hopper comming soon wey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2007, 07:58 PM~7160951
> *whut it do boiler...
> freshly painted hopper comming soon wey
> *


 :cheesy:   si , si si, wey, :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

for sale or trade,,14x6 according to ken's wheel shop,,might be 14x7


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270085418480 <- thinkin road trip to tennessee again  .. score me a matching hopper!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 2 2007, 08:14 PM~7161073
> *for sale or trade,,14x6 according to ken's wheel shop,,might be 14x7
> *


could have cleaned them up first :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 2 2007, 10:14 PM~7161073
> *for sale or trade,,14x6 according to ken's wheel shop,,might be 14x7
> *


$50 for all 4


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

my new ride....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 3 2007, 04:24 PM~7166157
> *my new ride....
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 3 2007, 05:24 PM~7166157
> *my new ride....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 3 2007, 05:46 PM~7166260
> *Thi guy must be on crack
> $38K for an average lookinh 73 impala.  :uh:
> Ebay
> *


link didnt work..but you mean this one? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

1973 Chevy Impala completely restored to show car quality. New custom 20" chrome rims and high performance tires. (Brake dust covers custom painted.) Completely restored matching, custom interior with leather seats, new carpet and leather trim. New CD player, amplifier and 10" speakers. New metallic blue, with pearl, custom paint job. Brand new 350 V8 engine and new transmission with passing gear! Both have less than 3000 miles. Receipts for restorations available upon purchase/request. *Professionally appraised at $45,000.00 *asking $38,000.00 obo!

link to it on ebay


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 3 2007, 04:58 PM~7166315
> *link didnt work..but you mean this one?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Yea that was it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

got sum progress on da chevy today......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2007, 05:36 PM~7166853
> *got sum progress on da chevy today......
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea hes bad ass dont let the stensils fool you he can free hand is ass off but i wanted clean crisp lines.......murals not done yet but i had to show off dem titays


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 2 2007, 10:14 PM~7161073
> *for sale or trade,,14x6 according to ken's wheel shop,,might be 14x7
> *



they are all 14x6


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 3 2007, 03:24 PM~7166157
> *my new ride....
> *


  nice ride,r u going to keep this one :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2007, 05:36 PM~7166853
> *got sum progress on da chevy today......
> 
> 
> ...


who's doing it? looks good homie :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2007, 05:36 PM~7166853
> *got sum progress on da chevy today......
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2007, 08:31 PM~7167223
> *who's doing it? looks good homie :cheesy:
> *


the same guy that painted my honda his name is jesse galvan


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2007, 06:10 PM~7167080
> *yea hes bad ass dont let the stensils fool you he can free hand is ass off but i wanted clean crisp lines.......murals not done yet but i had to show off dem titays
> *


 lol.. yea ,all muralist use stencils... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

is that pamela anderson turned black?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 3 2007, 03:24 PM~7166157
> *my new ride....
> *


throw some ds on that bitch


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 3 2007, 07:29 PM~7167210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2007, 05:36 PM~7166853
> *got sum progress on da chevy today......
> 
> 
> ...



lookin good slim.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 3 2007, 11:53 PM~7169214
> *
> 
> not true
> ...


bullshit.. no way in hell u can get a clean crisp line with out using a stencil..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 01:14 AM~7169338
> *bullshit.. no way in hell u can get a clean crisp line with out using a stencil..
> *


STENCIL OR NO STENCIL, WHAT DOES IT MATTER? IT LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 4 2007, 01:10 AM~7168921
> *is that pamela anderson turned black?
> *


naw dat bish was to skinny had to add some meat on her ...... shit stomach was touching her back


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 4 2007, 02:39 AM~7169480
> *STENCIL OR NO STENCIL, WHAT DOES IT MATTER? IT LOOKS GOOD! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx homie put alot of thought into this car not to mention money hope it as nice as my vision


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2007, 02:00 AM~7169247
> *lookin good slim.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx big homie we gonna do more work on it tommorrow


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2007, 08:12 PM~7167415
> *the same guy that painted my honda his name is jesse galvan
> *


 :thumbsup: tell jesse I said whatz up!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

OK..WHO'S BBQ'N FOR THE SUPERBOWL? AND WHAT TIME SHOULD I SHOW UP?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 3 2007, 03:24 PM~7166157
> *my new ride....
> *


nice...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2007, 06:36 PM~7166853
> *got sum progress on da chevy today......
> 
> 
> ...



damn slim...you really bustin it out huh?? even painted the daytons :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea ***** need to get dat shit done....***** wanna watch the super bowl fuck dat shit i lolos to build


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2007, 11:27 AM~7171132
> *yea ***** need to get dat shit done....***** wanna watch the super bowl fuck dat shit i lolos to build
> *


TRU


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

sic713 I think I found a daily ride :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

irvington???..Im rollin ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice look on the Lac 713ridaz! :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 01:14 AM~7169338
> *bullshit.. no way in hell u can get a clean crisp line with out using a stencil..
> *



you said "all" muralist used stencils


nothing bout crips clean lines.



and i said not true.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Feb 4 2007, 09:51 AM~7170628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after the game yes......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2007, 02:26 AM~7169890
> *thankx big homie we gonna do more work on it tommorrow
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 4 2007, 01:58 PM~7171709
> *we are.....
> 
> *


address? and save a ***** a plate.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 3 2007, 03:24 PM~7166157
> *my new ride....
> *


heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go dena, just for you. step up your game


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 4 2007, 11:09 AM~7171383
> *irvington???..Im rollin ...
> *


get there early, couse cops r shuttin down at 9:30 EVERY SUNDAY now,  :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2007, 10:27 AM~7171132
> *yea ***** need to get dat shit done....***** wanna watch the super bowl fuck dat shit i lolos to build
> *


x100000000,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 12:26 PM~7171955
> *heres mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


heard u just got it from the hydros store, is it bumper checking? :biggrin: trunk pics? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2007, 01:33 PM~7172371
> *heard u just got it from the hydros store, is it bumper checking? :biggrin:  trunk pics? :biggrin:
> *


its a little something i cant do it big like you though :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 01:41 PM~7172438
> *its a little something i cant do it big like you though  :0
> *


 :0 looks nice homie, linlcolns vs caddys uh


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 3 2007, 06:27 PM~7167199
> *they are all 14x6
> *


thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 03:41 PM~7172438
> *its a little something i cant do it big like you though  :0
> *


setup pics puto


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 02:27 PM~7171970
> *here u go dena, just for you.  step up your game
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: you should sell them and buy some sheetrock to put on your garage walls :roflmao: btw ... you the one need to step up your game .... all I see is a stock Lincoln with some rims ... get some candy paint, some murals, some mods, some interior ... shit, anything .... then try to get on my level ....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn its fuckin boring i aint did nothing all day just sit around and i wanna work on the caprice and dat ***** wanna watch otha ****** throw balls around :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2007, 05:01 PM~7173687
> *damn its fuckin boring i aint did nothing all day just sit around and i wanna work on the caprice and dat ***** wanna watch otha ****** throw balls around :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 4 2007, 06:22 PM~7173472
> *:roflmao: you should sell them and buy some sheetrock to put on your garage walls :roflmao: btw ... you the one need to step up your game .... all I see is a stock Lincoln with some rims ... get some candy paint, some murals, some mods, some interior ... shit, anything .... then try to get on my level ....
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice Linc. Lone star. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone needs to tell liv4lacs to have the road crew on irvington early tomorrow morning..cause i'm fixin 2 chop it up 2nite!!!  

heading over during halftime!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

can i get some directions from richmond and wilcrest. to irvington......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2007, 07:41 PM~7173898
> *can i get some directions from richmond and wilcrest. to irvington......
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

which freeway is it off of?? 45 north.. 610????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2007, 07:52 PM~7173952
> *which freeway is it off of?? 45 north.. 610????
> *


You can go done either one. If you take 45 north exit Tidwell and make a right and go all the way down and you will run into Irvington. If you take 610 east you can exit Tidwell also and make a left and run into Irvington!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2007, 07:41 PM~7173898
> *can i get some directions from richmond and wilcrest. to irvington......
> *


We live in the same area homie!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2007, 05:01 PM~7173687
> *damn its fuckin boring i aint did nothing all day just sit around and i wanna work on the caprice and dat ***** wanna watch otha ****** throw balls around :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


haha.. ***** said balls


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 4 2007, 06:05 PM~7174040
> *We live in the same area homie!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wussup peeps...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 4 2007, 04:22 PM~7173472
> *:roflmao: you should sell them and buy some sheetrock to put on your garage walls :roflmao: btw ... you the one need to step up your game .... all I see is a stock Lincoln with some rims ... get some candy paint, some murals, some mods, some interior ... shit, anything .... then try to get on my level ....
> *


hey i got this linc the week of christmas..i doesnt take me years to put something together to hit the streets.  


ps, theres sheetrock behind the plywood :uh:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 07:15 PM~7174114
> *hey i got this linc the week of christmas..i doesnt take me years to put something together to hit the streets.
> ps, theres sheetrock behind the plywood  :uh:
> *


that's a long as time to just slap some rims on a ragedy ass linc.


btw ... this is Dena ... I'm at my president's house on his screen name ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

may have been a "long time" but you will NEVER see my shit up for auction, can u dig that?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 06:21 PM~7174148
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


captain sav-a-dena #2


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sic713, vandalized318, lone star, Coca Pearl, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, G-Bodyman

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmnnnnnnnnn .... you called in the backup ... :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LONE COME PIC A ***** UP LET GO TO IRVINGTON


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 07:22 PM~7174161
> *may have been a "long time" but you will NEVER see my shit up for auction, can u dig that?
> *


at least they made it to the auction ... not the garage sale ... you building that linc to sell it too??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2007, 06:25 PM~7174183
> *LONE COME PIC A ***** UP LET GO TO IRVINGTON
> *


im gonna hit it up next sunday. i dont have insurance yet and the car isnt even in my name yet :biggrin: i know them laws would love to pull any lowrider over.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Feb 4 2007, 08:23 PM~7174167
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sic713, vandalized318, lone star, Coca Pearl, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, G-Bodyman
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 08:26 PM~7174191
> *im gonna hit it up next sunday. i dont have insurance yet and the car isnt even in my name yet  :biggrin:  i know them laws would love to pull any lowrider over.
> *


YEA DAS HOW MY SHIT IS IF ITS OUT THE PAINT SHOP TUE LIKE HE SAYS ITS GOING TO THE MUFFLER SHOP I MIGHT DRIVE IT ..................NAW WE GONNA JUICE IT FIRST


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2007, 08:28 PM~7174203
> *YEA DAS HOW MY SHIT IS IF ITS OUT THE PAINT SHOP TUE LIKE HE SAYS ITS GOING TO THE MUFFLER SHOP I MIGHT DRIVE IT ..................NAW WE GONNA JUICE IT FIRST
> *


I still ride dirty........... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 4 2007, 06:31 PM~7174221
> *I still ride dirty........... :0  :biggrin:
> *


i cant give them cops the satisfaction of giving me a ticket.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 08:31 PM~7174227
> *i cant give them cops the satisfaction of giving me a ticket.
> *


Understand not really trying to do that either but work was needing to be done to the low. So I said fck it and rolled out.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAYTONS NOT CHINAS MAYNE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 02:27 PM~7171970
> *here u go dena, just for you.  step up your game
> 
> 
> ...


who needs to step it up??? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 4 2007, 06:40 PM~7174272
> *who needs to step it up???  :0
> 
> 
> ...


if those are daytons, spend the extra 300 and get some dayton spinners 

why those spinners got a hole in the middle :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

selling big screen... 400 takes it.
PM me, phone jacked up. ill post pics in a bit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2007, 06:25 PM~7174183
> *LONE COME PIC A ***** UP LET GO TO IRVINGTON
> *


just left there.. didnt see anyone i knew.. so i burned off..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 08:51 PM~7174325
> *if those are daytons, spend the extra 300 and get some dayton spinners
> 
> why those spinners got a hole in the middle  :uh:
> *


THEM CHINA SPINNERS.. I GOT BOX OF EM I AINT GOT AROUND TO PUTTING ON YET. 

DENA, I GOT 4 SPARE GLUE ON CHIPS, IF YOU WANT EM.. NO CHARGE. .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man ya'll some fools....dena..yo car is tight...but it does need daytons to set it off....get some colored ones...everyone knows they more expensive.... :biggrin: 

good look on the lincoln lonestar...that bitch is nasty...name it...LINCOCHINA..... :biggrin: 

and danny....save those spinners for your china's.....they will break soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 4 2007, 08:39 PM~7175154
> *
> 
> and danny....save those spinners for your china's.....they will break soon.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 09:13 PM~7175579
> *
> *


sup pimp


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2007, 09:26 PM~7175740
> *sup pimp
> *


waitin on u.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 09:40 PM~7175903
> *waitin on u.
> *


thats whats up.. im working im workin.. trust me.. i cant wait..
bout to show these hatta whats up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 12:26 PM~7171955
> *heres mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


baller you already juiced ur ride!!! I was by ur house the other day hustling some appliances :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2007, 01:29 PM~7172326
> *get there early, couse cops r shuttin down at 9:30 EVERY SUNDAY now,    :angry:
> *



too many pendejos messing the cruising up from what i heard


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 06:15 PM~7174114
> *hey i got this linc the week of christmas..i doesnt take me years to put something together to hit the streets.
> ps, theres sheetrock behind the plywood  :uh:
> *



true I vouch for that


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star car looks nice bro who did your set up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houstons own....

shawty


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

When I grow up I wanna be like Kenny........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> for sale or trade,,14x6 according to ken's wheel shop,,might be 14x7
> I see you have it home


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Liv4lacs

HolyCrap!! Ninja city......


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2007, 01:28 AM~7169063
> *throw some ds on that bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

my muralist was hard at work yesterday


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2007, 07:01 PM~7173687
> *damn its fuckin boring i aint did nothing all day just sit around and i wanna work on the caprice and dat ***** wanna watch otha ****** throw balls around :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2007, 10:39 AM~7178147
> *:cheesy:
> *


i'll send you pics to post today
going back right now to truck sick but need to get it finished stage 2 of paint will be done today stage 3 to be done in march


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

went to Irvington..it was alright..for sure next week gonna be pack..right after bayou city's bbq ..down fulton...everyone should go creeping.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 5 2007, 09:53 AM~7178205
> *went to Irvington..it was alright..for sure next week gonna be pack..right after  bayou city's bbq ..down fulton...everyone should go creeping.
> *



If I can find a spot to park and chill in NW side, similar to what was being done at Auto Zone across from show palace, would anyone be interested? The guy says he's had imports there before but loves lowriders, had a monte carlo with candy paint and switches....right now he has 3 imprts but wants to get into lowriding again. What would u guys expect or ask for? so I can see if he can accomodate...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 5 2007, 10:27 AM~7178086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FK IMPORTS..AND FK ANYBODY THAT SUPPORTS IMPORTS.. 


BTW, THERE SUPPOSE TO BE SPOT STARTING IN MY HOOD SOON.. SO I HEARD..  AND YA'LL PUZZIEZ DONT BE SKURRED OF MY HOOD.. ANYBODY FK WIF U.. JUST TELL EM U KNOW ME..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got off phone wif this midgit dude i know.. said him and his boys aint gonna be ready to start chill spot at harrisburg plaza for couple months (rides aint ready)... but i say we start a lil something something anyway.. how about we chill there this sat nite at mambos(harrisburg @ wayside).. sunday we hit up irvington..  

roll call!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

who's going to the park this weekend?....i need directions dammit... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Sundays.... Hwy6 @ I-10, Brothers Pizza in the Sam's parking lot  Good spot to kickit!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 5 2007, 11:52 AM~7178991
> *If I can find a spot to park and chill in NW side, similar to what was being done at Auto Zone across from show palace, would anyone be interested?  The guy says he's had imports there before but loves lowriders, had a monte carlo with candy paint and switches....right now he has 3 imprts but wants to get into lowriding again.  What would u guys expect or ask for? so I can see if he can accomodate...
> *


WHERE AT?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 5 2007, 01:06 PM~7179106
> *X2
> COUNT ME IN
> FK IMPORTS..AND FK ANYBODY THAT SUPPORTS IMPORTS..
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 5 2007, 12:44 PM~7179417
> *WHERE AT?
> *



Weeeeird...its also a Pizza place on Northwest Fwy.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 5 2007, 02:12 PM~7179633
> *Weeeeird...its also a Pizza place on Northwest Fwy.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

someone post the hlc pinics events please


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2007, 01:45 PM~7179882
> *someone post the hlc pinics events please
> *



ROYAL TOUCH PICNIC......MARCH 25TH....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 5 2007, 12:19 PM~7179234
> *just got off phone wif this midgit dude i know..  said him and his boys aint gonna be ready to start chill spot at harrisburg plaza for couple months (rides aint ready)...  but i say we start a lil something something anyway..  how about we chill there this sat nite at mambos(harrisburg @ wayside).. sunday we hit up irvington..
> 
> roll call!!
> *




hahahhahhaha a "certain midgit dude" huh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2007, 06:12 PM~7182355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that boy sic is on the grind!!!!...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2007, 05:12 PM~7182355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hurry up


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2007, 07:12 PM~7182355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna make fun of this picture, until I seen the screen name that posted it.  cant wait to see the end result now!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Feb 5 2007, 08:19 PM~7183046
> *i was gonna make fun of this picture, until I seen the screen name that posted it.    cant wait to see the end result now!
> *


IT STILL HITS BUMPERRRRRR ON THREE LICKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKS A LITTLE LIKE THIS :banghead:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 09:24 PM~7183561
> *IT STILL HITS BUMPERRRRRR ON THREE LICKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOOKS A LITTLE LIKE THIS :banghead:
> *


GOT MY WHEELS BACK TODAY AND I PUT THE NEW TO ME KNOCK OFFS ON THOSE BITCHES ARE BAD ASS I ALMOST THOUGHT THEY WHERE CHINAS BUT THEN I THOUGHT DEEZ DAYTONS MAYNE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 5 2007, 11:19 AM~7179234
> *just got off phone wif this midgit dude i know..  said him and his boys aint gonna be ready to start chill spot at harrisburg plaza for couple months (rides aint ready)...  but i say we start a lil something something anyway..  how about we chill there this sat nite at mambos(harrisburg @ wayside).. sunday we hit up irvington..
> 
> roll call!!
> *


hell yeah!!!!!!!!! count me there :cheesy: :cheesy: i know that's a good hang out place


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 07:24 PM~7183561
> *IT STILL HITS BUMPERRRRRR ON THREE LICKS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOOKS A LITTLE LIKE THIS :banghead:
> *


 :cheesy:  chrome under is the next stop  :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 5 2007, 12:19 PM~7179234
> *just got off phone wif this midgit dude i know..  said him and his boys aint gonna be ready to start chill spot at harrisburg plaza for couple months (rides aint ready)...  but i say we start a lil something something anyway..  how about we chill there this sat nite at mambos(harrisburg @ wayside).. sunday we hit up irvington..
> 
> roll call!!
> *


shit ill finish one of my rides for that!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 07:28 PM~7183600
> *GOT MY WHEELS BACK TODAY AND I PUT THE NEW TO ME KNOCK OFFS ON THOSE BITCHES ARE BAD ASS I ALMOST THOUGHT THEY WHERE CHINAS BUT THEN I THOUGHT DEEZ DAYTONS MAYNE
> *


u talking about those engraved knock offs u had last night mainnnnn?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2007, 07:33 PM~7183648
> *u talking about those engraved knock offs u had last night mainnnnn?
> *



:0 i couldnt get a look at them slimm?? thats messed up!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2007, 09:28 PM~7183607
> *hell yeah!!!!!!!!! count me there :cheesy:  :cheesy:  i know that's a good hang out place
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just wait til i let sic paint the crown vic i have planned.. ya'll boys aint ready..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

here ya go still gotta pinstipe the gold line and add the chevy emblems


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 09:54 PM~7183866
> *here ya go still gotta pinstipe the gold line and add the chevy emblems
> 
> 
> ...


puting new tires tommorrow so ill have me sum freash gator backs on dem thangs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 09:56 PM~7183897
> *puting new tires tommorrow so ill have me sum freash gator backs on dem thangs
> *


fk that.. leave them tires..overspray on whitewalls!! aint no more gangsta then dat!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 07:54 PM~7183866
> *here ya go still gotta pinstipe the gold line and add the chevy emblems
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 r u trying to blow some competition uh :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2007, 07:49 PM~7183800
> *:0
> *


mazteca hood pics please!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2007, 09:59 PM~7183939
> *mazteca hood pics please!! :biggrin:
> *


homeboy threw down coming back in march to finish up the cab then in april to finish the snugtop


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 5 2007, 09:58 PM~7183924
> *fk that.. leave them tires..overspray on whitewalls!!  aint no more gangsta then dat!!
> *


i do like the red walls but i know they wont hold up with the 1 3/4 exstended a arms


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 10:06 PM~7184040
> *i do like the red walls but i know they wont hold up with the 1 3/4 exstended a arms
> *


 :uh: i was joking..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2007, 09:58 PM~7183927
> *:0  :0  r u trying to blow some competition uh :biggrin:
> *


naw just steppin my game up......like sum folkx say


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 5 2007, 10:08 PM~7184061
> *:uh:  i was joking..
> *


yea but i wasent i like the look think that shit is off the hook


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 10:08 PM~7184063
> *naw just steppin my game up......like sum folkx say
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 10:09 PM~7184075
> *yea but i wasent i like the look think that shit is off the hook
> *


well, coker has redline tires..but smallest are 14's


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 08:06 PM~7184040
> *i do like the red walls but i know they wont hold up with the 1 3/4 exstended a arms
> *


1 3/4 EXTENDED ARM?? damn slim what u smoking :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2007, 10:15 PM~7184163
> *1 3/4 EXTENDED ARM??  damn slim what u smoking :biggrin:
> *


just a thought 1 1/2i need that look even when its locked up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 09:06 PM~7184040
> *i do like the red walls but i know they wont hold up with the 1 3/4 exstended a arms
> *


they used to do them whitewalls diffrent colors over on the Northside....i think they where called northside wheel and tire, or airline tires something like that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2007, 10:20 PM~7184223
> *they used to do them whitewalls diffrent colors over on the Northside....i think they where called northside wheel and tire, or airline tires something like that
> *


naw that place is called nicks tire on airline and rittenhouse


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2007, 09:26 PM~7184291
> *naw that place is called nicks tire on airline and rittenhouse
> *


i thought he was on jensen


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2007, 10:46 PM~7184500
> *i thought he was on jensen
> *


yea there is one ther also


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 5 2007, 05:32 PM~7182545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up.. lol..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DAMN SLIM...YO RIMS GONNA BE TOUCHIN THE SIDEWALK WITH THEM A-ARMS...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

walk it out...messican style...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

been laughin at that all week :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ah i feel good..
just got sum pussy...
going to sleep
lataz hoes


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lufthansa airlines hooked me up with 2 pairs of rodeo tickets.. 1 pair for beyonce, 1 pair for cheetah girls.. make offer!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 12:15 AM~7186301
> *walk it out...messican style...
> *


AHAHAHAHA!!! 

thats fkin hillarious!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Feb 6 2007, 08:23 AM~7187742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i laughed so damn hard when i saw it....
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 09:55 AM~7187860
> *
> damn homie....truck is coming out bad ass...can't wait to see it finished....
> 
> *


go to the mazteca topic, posting pics.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man...those some bad ass pics...the one that is going on the hood is going to be tight.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 10:07 AM~7187913
> * man...those some bad ass pics...the one that is going on the hood is going to be tight.....
> *


IT IS. will post it later, got to finish some stuff here. actually i can post a couple from my cell, give me a sec...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 12:15 AM~7186301
> *walk it out...messican style...
> *



mayne that looks like a damn workout.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 6 2007, 10:33 AM~7188035
> *mayne that looks like a damn workout.
> *


hehe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=310446&st=140

MAZTECA still have two phases to go on the murals.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i got 5 pm's for cheetah gurls.. i wont say who.. but HAAAAA...

have to make sure i get tickets in hand..before i sell em.. then i'll put em up for bid.. ebay style.. to friends only (leaves you out latin,you put0) !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 6 2007, 12:37 PM~7188826
> *i got 5 pm's for cheetah gurls.. i wont say who..   but HAAAAA...
> 
> have to make sure i get tickets in hand..before i sell em..  then i'll put em up for bid..  ebay style.. to friends only (leaves you out latin,you put0)  !
> *


wouldn't want them hoe tickets.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' boot scoot boogie dancin azz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 6 2007, 12:58 PM~7189026
> *o' boot scoot boogie dancin azz
> *


ole cane limpin' azz


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What's up people's.............. :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 12:38 PM~7188835
> *wouldn't want them hoe tickets.
> 
> 
> ...


what section or level are those George Strait tickets in, Latin??

I already got mine (for George, Hannah Montana and Emilio), but I wanted a couple more for George


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2007, 10:20 PM~7184223
> *they used to do them whitewalls diffrent colors over on the Northside....i think they where called northside wheel and tire, or airline tires something like that
> *


I think they look pretty good ... I seen some red walls on some custom rims on a red 62 before ... it looked pretty clean


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2007, 01:16 PM~7189229
> *
> *


Did you find Irvington the other day w/o problems?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 11:21 AM~7189282
> *Did you find Irvington the other day w/o problems?
> *


yea i did...good looking out.. chilled with slim ole tall ass until the cops came then i left.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 18 2007, 11:55 AM~7021508
> *HLC EVENTS 07
> 
> EMPIRE ANNVERSARY PARTY @ MY HOUSE(GOOFY)..2/10
> ...


ya dig...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2007, 01:23 PM~7189299
> *yea i did...good looking out.. chilled with slim ole tall ass until the cops came then i left..  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Cops always have to mess up the party.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 6 2007, 01:18 PM~7189253
> *what section or level are those George Strait tickets in, Latin??
> 
> I already got mine (for George, Hannah Montana and Emilio), but I wanted a couple more for George
> ...


4 going on ebay soon. only keeping two.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2007, 01:23 PM~7189299
> *yea i did...good looking out.. chilled with slim ole tall ass until the cops came then i left..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:30 PM~7189382
> *4 going on ebay soon.  only keeping two.
> *


what level?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 11:31 AM~7189395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:31 PM~7189395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Should have been "Nothing Covered by Fat Bastard"


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 6 2007, 01:31 PM~7189397
> *what level?
> *


sec 517
row j

no homie hook ups, no trades for chinas (you hear that dj shortdog :twak: ) ebay only. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:34 PM~7189429
> *sec 517
> row j
> 
> ...



Not even on the Hustle Man hook up???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 01:36 PM~7189438
> *Not even on the Hustle Man hook up???
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Damn I wanted to wear my sh*t kickers out there.............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 01:39 PM~7189467
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> Damn I wanted to wear my sh*t kickers out there.............
> *


We took this pic for my #1 fan Sixty8limp


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

He's going to print that out and blow it up poster size to put on his wall.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 01:43 PM~7189493
> *He's going to print that out and blow it up poster size to put on his wall.
> *


wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:44 PM~7189499
> *wouldn't doubt it.
> *


Where is he at anyway in the back sucking on ding dong's and ho ho's or did he get his feelings hurt already and signed off?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 6 2007, 01:43 PM~7189492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crunk = lil john going to be there?? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 01:46 PM~7189511
> *Where is he at anyway in the back sucking on ding dong's and ho ho's or did he get his feelings hurt already and signed off?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:46 PM~7189514
> *crunk = lil john going to be there??  :dunno:
> *


I'll bring the LS out there. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm still waiting for the flyer for Royal Touch picnic :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 12:31 PM~7189395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:04 PM~7189655
> *I'm still waiting for the flyer for Royal Touch picnic  :dunno:
> *


hex is workin on it....tryin to have it for the picnic sunday :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 6 2007, 11:37 AM~7188826
> *i got 5 pm's for cheetah gurls.. i wont say who..  but HAAAAA...
> 
> have to make sure i get tickets in hand..before i sell em..  then i'll put em up for bid..  ebay style.. to friends only (leaves you out latin,you put0)  !
> *



bitch i pm'ed you bout the tickets....told you i wanted them for my niece.....get at me when you get em.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 02:10 PM~7189698
> *bitch i pm'ed you bout the tickets....told you i wanted them for my niece.....get at me when you get em.... :biggrin:
> *


seems he's going to layitlowe-bay them LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 02:10 PM~7189698
> *bitch i pm'ed you bout the tickets....told you i wanted them for my niece.....get at me when you get em.... :biggrin:
> *


He's not coming back on the net his feelings was hurt 2day.............


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:13 PM~7189712
> *seems he's going to layitlowe-bay them  LOL
> *


no reserve?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 02:16 PM~7189722
> *no reserve?
> *


Reserve sat at $250............. :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 02:16 PM~7189722
> *no reserve?
> *


unas tamales y 40 oz.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 01:17 PM~7189736
> *Reserve sat at $250............. :around:
> *


$2.50 and a rusted china....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:19 PM~7189749
> *unas tamales y 40 oz.
> *


OLD ENGLISH PLEASE.....ICE COLD!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 02:19 PM~7189751
> *$2.50 and a rusted china....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 02:19 PM~7189751
> *$2.50 and a rusted china....
> *


with a broken spinner!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 01:22 PM~7189776
> *with a broken spinner!!!
> *



A ONE PRONG SPINNER....


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Might be in Houston the 16th-18th of March. Any lowrider meets going down regularly on the weekends or anything? Would like to see how H-town handles it if I can make it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 02:24 PM~7189791
> *A ONE PRONG SPINNER....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 6 2007, 02:39 PM~7189904
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that your boy's shop?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 6 2007, 01:39 PM~7189904
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



Why you hatin? Answer your phone or come by the house. BTW, I need a big screen for the garage.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Feb 6 2007, 01:50 PM~7189987
> *Why you hatin? Answer your phone or come by the house. BTW, I need a big screen for the garage.
> *



:0 :0 Who's hating loco?! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

My phone is mest up... I have the big screen at the storage we can go get it tomorrow.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

I need swanging cutoms shop - joe to give me a call.....got a biz opp for ya


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 6 2007, 01:53 PM~7190007
> *I need swanging cutoms shop - joe to give me a call.....got a biz opp for ya
> *



:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 6 2007, 01:54 PM~7190011
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:47 PM~7189966
> *isn't that your boy's shop?
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 6 2007, 02:52 PM~7190004
> *:0  :0 Who's hating loco?!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> My phone is mest up... I have the big screen at the storage we can go get it tomorrow.
> *


brokeazznga! you mean i sent you all of those multimedia messages and you didn't get them


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:58 PM~7190041
> *brokeazznga!  you mean i sent you all of those multimedia messages and you didn't get them
> *



what messages? :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Im waiting for the payoff on the house...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 6 2007, 02:59 PM~7190048
> *what messages?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Im waiting for the payoff on the house...
> *


:uh: 

i got 17 days and off to the other house :biggrin: 

i got to let shortdog know what i like to eat for breakfast since we'll be neighbors :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 02:00 PM~7190055
> *:uh:
> 
> i got 17 days and off to the other house  :biggrin:
> ...



huevos rancheros....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 6 2007, 03:03 PM~7190070
> *huevos rancheros....
> *


nah, prefer scrambled. can't stand that yoke shit.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

joe is cool people....eventhough he never gets back to a meskin.....that fool never calls back....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 03:19 PM~7190173
> *joe is cool people....eventhough he never gets back to a meskin.....that fool never calls back....
> *


Just like Latin can't talk on the phone............. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 03:25 PM~7190218
> *Just like Latin can't talk on the phone............. :biggrin:
> *


You call to waste my time fool. I'm a busy man, man!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 03:26 PM~7190223
> *You call to waste my time fool.  I'm a busy man, man!
> *


I don't have sh*t else to do. Judge Judy wasn't on yet...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 03:19 PM~7190173
> *joe is cool people....eventhough he never gets back to a meskin.....that fool never calls back....
> *


hey, do you think i should leave this or take it off? homeboy is suppose to clear it tonight. when the homie comes back in march it will be continued and filled in.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 03:29 PM~7190239
> *hey, do you think i should leave this or take it off?  homeboy is suppose to clear it tonight.  when the homie comes back in march it will be continued and filled in.
> 
> 
> *


Leave it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 03:33 PM~7190265
> *Leave it!
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 I bet Sixty8imp like Punch!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:34 PM~7189429
> *sec 517
> row j
> 
> ...


lol .... that's too high up for me anyway ... I want to enjoy the concert ... not worry about my nose bleeding :roflmao: j/k Latin :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 02:29 PM~7190239
> *hey, do you think i should leave this or take it off?  homeboy is suppose to clear it tonight.  when the homie comes back in march it will be continued and filled in.
> 
> 
> ...



take it off. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 03:41 PM~7190329
> *:0 I bet Sixty8imp like Punch!
> *


Ponch sonso :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 6 2007, 03:43 PM~7190341
> *lol .... that's too high up for me anyway ... I want to enjoy the concert ... not worry about my nose bleeding :roflmao: j/k Latin :biggrin:
> *


It's all good, wasn't planning to sell them on layitlow anyways. EBAY is my friend.  

10 rows up is too high? guess you got the dirt seats right up front baller


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 03:43 PM~7190344
> *Ponch sonso  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 6 2007, 03:43 PM~7190342
> *take it off.  :thumbsdown:
> *


nah, i better leave it to show coconuts a lil history :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 02:45 PM~7190367
> *nah, i better leave it to show coconuts a lil history  :biggrin:
> *



ok


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 03:44 PM~7190350
> *It's all good, wasn't planning to sell them on layitlow anyways.  EBAY is my friend.
> *


  I just wanted two extra tickets somewhere in the same level as I am ... in the 100's ... so I could take my parents with me ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 03:45 PM~7190367
> *nah, i better leave it to show coconuts a lil history  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 6 2007, 03:47 PM~7190395
> * I just wanted two extra tickets somewhere in the same level as I am ... in the 100's ... so I could take my parents with me ...
> *


you better try ebay before they get ridiculous in price.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 03:48 PM~7190408
> *you better try ebay before they get ridiculous in price.
> *


if that's the case, shit, I might sell the two I have !! lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 6 2007, 03:49 PM~7190419
> *if that's the case, shit, I might sell the two I have !! lol!
> *


i already got offered 500 for the extra 4 i got. that's not even on ebay.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 6 2007, 02:39 PM~7189904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Answer your phone, too! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 6 2007, 02:43 PM~7190341
> *lol .... that's too high up for me anyway ... I want to enjoy the concert ... not worry about my nose bleeding :roflmao: j/k Latin :biggrin:
> *



nosebleed sectionowned.... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 04:16 PM~7190692
> *nosebleed sectionowned.... :0
> *


You like the new avatar culiacas?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 04:20 PM~7190716
> *You like the new avatar culiacas?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 04:25 PM~7190747
> *:uh:
> *


hey, you got a nice ass coca pearl :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 04:36 PM~7190854
> *hey, you got a nice ass coca pearl  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Way are you av jacking? Don't make me send the Police over to your crib..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 04:40 PM~7190886
> *Way are you av jacking? Don't make me send the Police over to your crib..
> 
> 
> ...


 KIND OF LIKE hrnybryneyz right thurr!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 03:40 PM~7190886
> *Way are you av jacking? Don't make me send the Police over to your crib..
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


chicharonies :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 03:36 PM~7190854
> *hey, you got a nice ass coca pearl  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 01:19 PM~7190173
> *joe is cool people....eventhough he never gets back to a meskin.....that fool never calls back....
> *


 :uh: ..who lied to you...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

EVERYONE WELCOME!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO HEX FOR PUTTING THIS FLYER TOGETHER FOR ME!!!! THANK YOU HOMIE!!!! YOU WON'T GO HUNGRY AT OUR PICNIC!!! GUARANTEED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

YOU COMIN TO HOP HOMIE?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 08:51 PM~7194522
> *YOU COMIN TO HOP HOMIE?
> *


u damn right i'm going!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 08:38 PM~7194381
> *EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  ......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look what i scored, good luck finding a set of these (coach u know what im talkin about)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 09:47 PM~7194485
> *I GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO HEX FOR PUTTING THIS FLYER TOGETHER FOR ME!!!! THANK YOU HOMIE!!!! YOU WON'T GO HUNGRY AT OUR PICNIC!!! GUARANTEED!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2007, 10:05 PM~7194686
> *look what i scored, good luck finding a set of these (coach u know what im talkin about)
> 
> 
> ...


VINTAGE. BOUGHT THESE IN 95.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2007, 09:14 PM~7194822
> *VINTAGE.  BOUGHT THESE IN 95.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2007, 10:05 PM~7194686
> *look what i scored, good luck finding a set of these (coach u know what im talkin about)
> 
> 
> ...



i see ya...i just hit homeboyz up today about the blue ones....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 09:28 PM~7195006
> *i see ya...i just hit homeboyz up today about the blue ones....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 6 2007, 10:14 PM~7194822
> *VINTAGE.  BOUGHT THESE IN 95.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

do you have some of these to go with them :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2007, 10:29 PM~7195028
> *:biggrin:
> *


you should bring that linc down to our picnic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 09:33 PM~7195065
> *you should bring that linc down to our picnic
> *


and pick me up in it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when is the picnic???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 6 2007, 10:33 PM~7195063
> *:cheesy:
> 
> do you have some of these to go with them :cheesy:
> ...


  i don't....i only have these










:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2007, 10:35 PM~7195087
> *when is the picnic???
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that the same weekend as the annual thing in baytown


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena u takin notes on all these pics in here, knowwhatimsayin 

on them tha-hangs


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2007, 09:37 PM~7195112
> *is that the same weekend as the annual thing in baytown
> *


nah..theres is on easter i think april 8th..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

dollar bill rollin on them daytons


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

that's why we did ours so early......so we could go to others and others could come to ours.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 6 2007, 09:48 PM~7195228
> *dollar bill rollin on them daytons
> *


heard thru grape vine u gettin ready to wreck off brand new set???? dont cheat yourself, treat yourself :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 09:48 PM~7195230
> *that's why we did ours so early......so we could go to others and others could come to ours.... :biggrin:
> *


is dayton sponsoring this event


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sun 03/18/07 - LMP Events Carshow in Dallas
Sun 03/18/07 - Holy Rollerz 4th Ann Carshow @ Armadillo Flea Market 45N @ Airtex
*Sun 03/25/07 - 10th Anniv Royal Touch/Easter Picnic @ Sue Haswell Park in Bryan TX*
Sun 04/01/07 - HLC 2nd Anniversary Picnic @ MacGregor
*Sun 04/08/07 - Latin Cartel Easter Bash @ Roseland Park*
Sun 04/15/07 - Slab City 1 Yr Anniv BBQ at Mason Park
Sun 04/22/07 - Elim Church Car Show
Sun 04/28/07 - Players Paradise Car Show @ Springwood High School


I try to keep the site updated....if anything is missing let me know. It helps to check out the HLC website


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2007, 10:50 PM~7195253
> *is dayton sponsoring this event
> *



not a bad idea for next yr...i'm gonna have to make some calls... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> look what i scored, good luck finding a set of these (coach u know what im talkin about) coach got his lil heart crushed earlier....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 02:40 PM~7190886
> *Way are you av jacking? Don't make me send the Police over to your crib..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > look what i scored, good luck finding a set of these (coach u know what im talkin about) coach got his lil heart crushed earlier....
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 6 2007, 03:40 PM~7190886
> *Way are you av jacking? Don't make me send the Police over to your crib..
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: all praise ChiChi's Christ!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7194381
> *EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 6 2007, 09:51 PM~7195264
> *Sun 03/18/07 - LMP Events Carshow in Dallas
> Sun 03/18/07 - Holy Rollerz 4th Ann Carshow @ Armadillo Flea Market 45N @ Airtex
> Sun 03/25/07 - 10th Anniv Royal Touch/Easter Picnic @ Sue Haswell Park in Bryan TX
> ...



SLAB CITY 1YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC IS @ MACGREGOR PARK NOT MASON :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Feb 7 2007, 08:24 AM~7197223
> *SLAB CITY 1YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC IS @ MACGREGOR PARK NOT MASON  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Feb 7 2007, 07:24 AM~7197223
> *SLAB CITY 1YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC IS @ MACGREGOR PARK NOT MASON  :biggrin:
> *



Hey thanks for the info...Its fixed. Let me know if anyone finds any other errors.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WEGO WORLD TOUR....

Here is a preliminary show list:

3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
5/6 - LMPevents 1st Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (FULL POINTS)
6/3 - ASP 1st Annual in Houston (Reliant Arena) (FULL POINTS)
8/5 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Market Hall) (HALF POINTS)
8/11 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) (FULL POINTS)
8/28 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX (HALF POINTS)
9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)
9/16 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (HALF POINTS)

and the Tour Championship show....
Nov. - 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Center (FULL POINTS)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

It's for sale:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry7197482


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:04 PM~7190077
> *nah, prefer scrambled.  can't stand that yoke shit.
> *


Sorry homie...all I got is a 1/2 box of apple jacks and some W.I.C. Approved shit still un-opened. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 7 2007, 09:44 AM~7197497
> *Sorry homie...all I got is a 1/2 box of apple jacks and some W.I.C. Approved shit still un-opened.  :0
> *


I'll take the apple jacks :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2007, 11:49 PM~7195245
> *heard thru grape vine u gettin ready to wreck off brand new set???? dont cheat yourself, treat yourself  :biggrin:
> *


new is the only way to go!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Mother Charged With Serving Alcohol To Teens*

44-year-old Selene Thoms is charged with aiding and abetting the underage consumption of alcohol, contributing to the delinquency of a minor and resisting arrest. Police say Thoms was hosting a very large party at her estate off Elk Mountain Scenic Highway Friday night where several arrests were made. Police are still investigating and more charges are pending. The Department of Social Services is also involved with this case because police say at least one of Thoms'underage children was at the party and was intoxicated.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


piggy likes his beer...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wwjd?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 09:01 AM~7197591
> *wwjd?
> *



sepa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 7 2007, 10:02 AM~7197594
> *sepa
> *


he'd probably bring spokes n juice back to life. :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 09:07 AM~7197614
> *he'd probably bring spokes n juice back to life.  :angel:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 7 2007, 10:12 AM~7197636
> *
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 10:15 AM~7197651
> *x2
> *


►►►x3


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What's up Latin I see that you like the pic of the Police???? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 7 2007, 10:25 AM~7197702
> *What's up Latin I see that you like the pic of the Police???? :biggrin:
> *


?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

LINK?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 7 2007, 10:38 AM~7197759
> *LINK?
> *


AGREE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 10:37 AM~7197751
> *?
> *


This police pic:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 7 2007, 09:40 AM~7197780
> *This police pic:
> 
> 
> ...



Where did she stash the pepper spray? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 7 2007, 10:45 AM~7197808
> *Where did she stash the pepper spray?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


in her pinoch


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 10:46 AM~7197810
> *in her pinoch
> *


I'm going in............ :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 7 2007, 08:27 AM~7197424
> *WEGO WORLD TOUR....
> 
> Here is a preliminary show list:
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok, what's "wego" ???


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 7 2007, 04:40 PM~7197780
> *This police pic:
> 
> 
> ...


whoa, is this a bust?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 09:55 AM~7197872
> *ok, what's "wego"  ???
> *


wheeled events governing organization......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 7 2007, 10:57 AM~7197880
> *whoa, is this a bust?
> *


LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 7 2007, 10:58 AM~7197887
> *wheeled evets governing organization......
> *


???? got a lot of abbreviations these days, hard to keep up. sort of like "cooking teams" all over h-town and truck clubs.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 7 2007, 09:58 AM~7197887
> *wheeled evets governing organization......
> *



whats evets?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 10:00 AM~7197895
> *????  got a lot of abbreviations these days, hard to keep up.  sort of like "cooking teams" all over h-town and truck clubs.
> *


lol.....i know....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 7 2007, 11:00 AM~7197901
> *lol.....i know....
> *


who came up with that? why didn't you just use "hlc" events?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

GOOFY...holla at me when you get a chance...got a price on a car hauler from houston to dallas...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 7 2007, 11:04 AM~7197927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bet it smells like curry :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 7 2007, 11:03 AM~7197922
> *GOOFY...holla at me when you get a chance...got a price on a car hauler from houston to dallas...
> *


Just drive it over to dallas....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 10:02 AM~7197917
> *who came up with that?  why didn't you just use "hlc" events?
> *


these are not events thrown by 
"HLC"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 7 2007, 11:05 AM~7197934
> *these are not events thrown by
> "HLC"
> *


Royal Touch picnic? My bad, I read it wrong

9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 11:05 AM~7197932
> *bet it smells like curry  :burn:
> *


LMFAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2007, 10:10 AM~7197958
> *LMFAO!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



AGREE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sixty8imp new tat:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 10:06 AM~7197942
> *Royal Touch picnic?  My bad, I read it wrong
> 
> 9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)
> *



I think thats a club thats part of the HLC doing something with WEGO, in similar fashion to Bayou City CC doing their picnic this coming weekend with Club Zone Houston. Not an "HLC Event", but an event being hosted by a member of the HLC..yeah that may sound kind of confusing now that I think of it. :angry:

I guess as in usual fashion, each club does their own thing organizing and such to have their events and as part of the HLC gets support from other HLC clubs. Whereas an "HLC Event" is organized by the HLC as a whole with all clubs participating to raise funds and organize.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 7 2007, 12:00 PM~7198211
> *I think thats a club thats part of the HLC doing something with WEGO, in similar fashion to Bayou City CC doing their picnic this coming weekend with Club Zone Houston.  Not an "HLC Event", but an event being hosted by a member of the HLC..yeah that may sound kind of confusing now that I think of it. :angry:
> *


Orale, juanito explained it to me already. Got it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 11:02 AM~7198225
> *Orale, juanito explained it to me already.  Got it.
> *



exactly we talking about juanito..


hahah


JK


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 7 2007, 08:57 AM~7197571
> *si
> piggy likes his beer...
> 
> ...


that thing is ugly and cute at the same time. :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

My girl says the same thing when I get nekked :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2007, 11:15 AM~7198294
> *My girl says the same thing when I get nekked :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2007, 12:15 PM~7198294
> *My girl says the same thing when I get nekked :cheesy:
> *


T.M.I.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2007, 11:15 AM~7198294
> *My girl says the same thing when I get nekked :cheesy:
> *


TMI!!! :ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 7 2007, 12:17 PM~7198314
> *REEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSTTT!!!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 12:17 PM~7198312
> *T.M.I.
> *


FIRE IN DA SKY = T.M.I.!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2007, 12:19 PM~7198322
> *FIRE IN DA SKY = T.M.I.!!!!!!
> *


Hawaiian "wish you were here" vacation postcard = TMI!!! LMFAO!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 12:20 PM~7198329
> *Hawaiian "wish you were here" vacation postcard = TMI!!!  LMFAO!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 11:19 AM~7198320
> *REEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSTTT!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: 

i saw that. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 7 2007, 09:03 AM~7197922
> *GOOFY...holla at me when you get a chance...got a price on a car hauler from houston to dallas...
> *


okee dokee


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where has big danny been anyways


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2007, 02:24 PM~7199261
> *where has big danny been anyways
> *


ring him up, he's been sick lately.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whats going down this weekend any cruz spots


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 01:36 PM~7199327
> *ring him up, he's been sick lately.
> *



i know you got my p.m. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 7 2007, 03:03 PM~7199529
> *i know you got my p.m.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: and for your answer, no i didn't keep up with the chisme on smoothhoneypot, comadre :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2007, 12:36 PM~7199327
> *ring him up, he's been sick lately.
> *


alright.. ill call my baby up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2007, 03:50 PM~7199845
> *alright.. ill call my baby up..
> *


tell him daddy said what's up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2007, 02:50 PM~7199845
> *alright.. ill call my baby up..
> *



say fool...i'll hook you up with a box of church's chicken if you pinstripe my car at the picnic... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mardi gras this weekend? least thats what my primo text me about.. unless he was drunk.. :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 7 2007, 03:37 PM~7201019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now he gets on


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 7 2007, 04:14 PM~7201375
> *mardi gras this weekend?  least thats what my primo text me about..  unless he was drunk..    :dunno:
> *


mardi gras at the house, im handing out beads


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 7 2007, 06:30 PM~7202044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Flyer came out good Dual!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

guey of life cc


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2007, 08:11 PM~7203344
> *guey of life cc
> *


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2007, 08:13 PM~7203371
> *:uh:
> *


SUP BIG PLAYER


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2007, 09:11 PM~7203344
> *guey of life cc
> *


HATER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2007, 08:16 PM~7203402
> *SUP BIG PLAYER
> *


whut it do.. just got done doing some paint work.. 2 weeks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 7 2007, 08:26 PM~7203516
> *HATER
> *


CMON COACH, SHOW ME THE ROPES


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2007, 09:34 PM~7203628
> *whut it do.. just got done doing some paint work.. 2 weeks
> *


im next :biggrin: ...cash money in hand


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ok, I've heard some questions about what is WEGO? and what is it about?

Well, the WWT is in no means competition for LRM/Go-Lo events. 

We just wanted to put together a series of shows open to any respected promoters who wanted to participate. We realize the car show scene has died down a lot over the past few years and wanted to bring it back up again. Hopefully, with the tour prize money, it will push people to show at more shows and help make the shows big again. Big shows attracts new people to the sport/culture and helps keep lowriding in the spotlight.

As one of the organizers of this venture, we are in no way trying to profit from the WWT. All of the sponsor money raised is being used for the cash awards, trophies, promotional material, etc. I will not make a penny on the tour itself. My personal benefit will be, hopefully, there will be more cars at my personal events. 

The cash payouts at the championship show will probably be as follows:
$2,500 - Tour Champion
$2,500 - Club Champion
$500 - Radical Custom Champ
$500 - Full Custom Champ
$500 - Semi Custom Champ
$500 - Mild Custom Champ
$500 - Street Custom Champ
$500 - Bike Champion
$500 - Hop Champion
$500 - Association Champion

I also wanted to stress having the "class champions"...normally cash awards are only for the "radical" cars and other full custom automobiles. We wanted each class of car to have a tour champion so even the daily driver in "street custom" can have a chance to be the champion and pick up some cash. Hopefully, as the tour grows and sponsors grow, we will be able to continually increase the prize money!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i might have to set up a special section for my LIL homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2007, 09:11 PM~7203344
> *guey of life cc
> *



hahaha


can i get an application


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 7 2007, 11:32 PM~7204420
> *ok, I've heard some questions about what is WEGO?  and what is it about?
> 
> Well, the WWT is in no means competition for LRM/Go-Lo events.
> ...


WWT? i aint into wrestling.. 





j/k..

and by the way.. fk a car show.. fk a plastic trophy.. scene died because people who weren't real moved on to other fads.. and some only cared about shows and acted like pussies about taking their cars out on the streets. only car show that matters to me, is da one that goes on when i stop at a red light!  

real talk '07


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 7 2007, 11:45 PM~7204599
> *i might have to set up a special section for my LIL homies!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


if i have the monday after off.. i might come thru.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 7 2007, 11:33 PM~7205182
> *if i have the monday after off.. i might come thru.
> *



come thru playa.....i'm sure honey wouldn't mind the road trip.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2007, 12:47 AM~7205312
> *come thru playa.....i'm sure honey wouldn't mind the road trip.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 7 2007, 09:18 PM~7204271
> *im next :biggrin: ...cash money in hand
> *


OH YEA.. PROBALY WILL DO U NEXT.. EASY SHIT..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5014388

mest up..






but i do have 1 question.. if she such a good mother of 2.. wtf she doing at a club on a wed nite?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2007, 08:11 PM~7202358
> *mardi gras at the house, im handing out beads
> *


you want to see sixty8imps tits?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 7 2007, 11:32 PM~7204420
> *ok, I've heard some questions about what is WEGO?  and what is it about?
> 
> Well, the WWT is in no means competition for LRM/Go-Lo events.
> ...


tell la comadre juana i said thanks for getting you to clarifying this up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 8 2007, 07:32 AM~7206734
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5014388
> 
> mest up..
> ...


true and why did she go back to the club where she had a previous confrontation.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemakers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 08:18 AM~7206850
> *troublemakers
> *


she asked for it.

*They were leaving when another group of people in a black Hummer started following them. That's when authorities say someone in the Hummer opened fire on the young woman. Authorities say it was two or three weeks ago she had some short of confrontation with someone in that Hummer and this shooting may have been out of revenge.*

they say young woman, but i heard on the news she was 40 :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 07:29 AM~7206897
> *she asked for it.
> 
> They were leaving when another group of people in a black Hummer started following them. That's when authorities say someone in the Hummer opened fire on the young woman.  Authorities say it was two or three weeks ago she had some short of confrontation with someone in that Hummer and this shooting may have been out of revenge.
> ...



biased liberal media... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 08:41 AM~7206939
> *biased liberal media...  :biggrin:
> *


que que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 08:41 AM~7206939
> *biased liberal media...  :biggrin:
> *


watch..they some how gonna connect this with not having secure borders.. fk'n media.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2007, 01:36 PM~7190291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 8 2007, 08:59 AM~7206997
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 07:29 AM~7206897
> *she asked for it.
> 
> They were leaving when another group of people in a black Hummer started following them. That's when authorities say someone in the Hummer opened fire on the young woman.  Authorities say it was two or three weeks ago she had some short of confrontation with someone in that Hummer and this shooting may have been out of revenge.
> ...


haven't you heard? 40 is the new 20+20.....haha :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2007, 09:12 AM~7207069
> *haven't you heard? 40 is the new 20+20.....haha :uh:
> *


guess i got 4 more years to be young again


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 09:19 AM~7207099
> *no
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i need a bumperrrrr kit like asap someone hook me up gimmie a call at 281-772-2607


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2007, 10:05 AM~7207270
> *i need a bumperrrrr kit like asap someone hook me up gimmie a call at 281-772-2607
> *


Here go one for you Slim already pinstriped.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hrnybrneyz vs Divynne1

Place your bets!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7207107


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 09:49 AM~7207545
> *Hrnybrneyz vs Divynne1
> 
> Place your bets!
> ...


 :0 cat fight.....lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 7 2007, 10:29 PM~7205169
> *WWT?  i aint into wrestling..
> j/k..
> 
> ...


  ..WWEEEEAAAKKKK!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 7 2007, 08:15 PM~7202849
> *Flyer came out good Dual!
> 
> *



gracias


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 7 2007, 10:45 PM~7204599
> *i might have to set up a special section for my LIL homies!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Yup right next to the grill so we can intercept the fajitas fresh off the grill :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Can someone post up a list of upcoming events.... :biggrin: 

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 12:04 PM~7208238
> *Can someone post up a list of upcoming events....  :biggrin:
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :around:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2007, 11:09 AM~7208277
> *:around:
> *



thanks brian!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 12:14 PM~7208325
> *:0  :0
> *


AGREE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 12:04 PM~7208238
> *Can someone post up a list of upcoming events....  :biggrin:
> 
> :ugh:
> *


been done over and over, let your fingers do the walking and click back some pages.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 09:49 AM~7207545
> *Hrnybrneyz vs Divynne1
> 
> Place your bets!
> ...














































SWEETIE.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 11:20 AM~7208363
> *been done over and over, let your fingers do the walking and click back some pages.
> *



nah


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2007, 11:29 AM~7208441
> *SWEETIE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 8 2007, 12:12 PM~7208304
> *thanks brian!!
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2007, 11:02 AM~7208223
> *Yup right next to the grill so we can intercept the fajitas fresh off the grill  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

you know we do brisket, sausage, rice and beans homie.... :biggrin: .....but we'll have the pit blazed up for any of our hlc/lil homies that wanna use it....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 8 2007, 12:29 PM~7208441
> *SWEETIE.
> *


you going to get her g4Ng4$T4 on the set again and make her go HOUSTONE on the richmond topic. lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 10:04 AM~7208238
> *Can someone post up a list of upcoming events....  :biggrin:
> 
> :ugh:
> *


throwback 05... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Peanut Butter Jelly Time... Do the Peanut Butter Jelly Wit a Baseball Bat!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2007, 10:58 AM~7208682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you know we do brisket, sausage, rice and beans homie.... :biggrin: .....but we'll have the pit blazed up for any of our hlc/lil homies that wanna use it....
> *


fo sho...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2007, 11:09 AM~7208769
> *Peanut Butter Jelly Time... Do the Peanut Butter Jelly Wit a Baseball Bat!!
> *


thats my cell ringer


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2007, 11:58 AM~7208682
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you know we do brisket, sausage, rice and beans homie.... :biggrin: .....but we'll have the pit blazed up for any of our hlc/lil homies that wanna use it....
> *



good thing there is a carnerecia nearby the park huh? :biggrin: HAHA thats tight imma intercept some brisket then


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 11:04 AM~7208238
> *Can someone post up a list of upcoming events....  :biggrin:
> 
> :ugh:
> *



Sun 03/18/07 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
Sun 03/18/07 - Holy Rollerz 4th Ann Carshow @ Armadillo Flea Market 45N @ Airtex
Sun 03/25/07 - 10th Anniv Royal Touch/Easter Picnic @ Sue Haswell Park in Bryan TX
Sun 04/01/07 - HLC 2nd Anniversary Picnic @ MacGregor
Sun 04/08/07 - Latin Cartel Easter Bash @ Roseland Park
Sun 04/15/07 - Slab City 1 Yr Anniv BBQ at MacGregor Park
Sun 04/22/07 - Elim Church Car Show
Sun 04/28/07 - Players Paradise Car Show @ Springwood High School
Wed 04/31/07 - Spokes n Juice Vol 2 Issue 1 release party
Sun 05/06/07 - LMPevents 1st Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (FULL POINTS)
Sun 06/03/07 - ASP 1st Annual in Houston (Reliant Arena) (FULL POINTS)
Sun 08/05/07 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Market Hall) (HALF POINTS)
Sat 08/11/07 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) (FULL POINTS)
Tue 08/28/07 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX (HALF POINTS)
Sun 09/02/07 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)
Sun 09/16/07 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (HALF POINTS)
Sun 11/25/07 - 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Center Houston TX (FULL POINTS)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 11:59 AM~7208687
> *you going to get her g4Ng4$T4 on the set again and make her go HOUSTONE on the richmond topic.  lol
> *


SORRY. MY APOLOGIES. DONT WANT NO TROUBLE.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2007, 01:31 PM~7209437
> *Sun 03/18/07 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
> Sun 03/18/07 - Holy Rollerz 4th Ann Carshow @ Armadillo Flea Market 45N @ Airtex
> Sun 03/25/07 - 10th Anniv Royal Touch/Easter Picnic @ Sue Haswell Park in Bryan TX
> ...



thank you kind sir... :biggrin:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

thats alot of events..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2007, 01:31 PM~7209437
> *Sun 03/18/07 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
> Sun 03/18/07 - Holy Rollerz 4th Ann Carshow @ Armadillo Flea Market 45N @ Airtex
> Sun 03/25/07 - 10th Anniv Royal Touch/Easter Picnic @ Sue Haswell Park in Bryan TX
> ...


wtf?
LOL! April 31 lol!



in the famous word of the owner


"SPOKES AND JUICE IS DEAD. GET OVER IT"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2007, 01:42 PM~7209540
> *wtf?
> LOL! April 31 lol!
> in the famous word of the owner
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2007, 01:42 PM~7209540
> *wtf?
> LOL! April 31 lol!
> in the famous word of the owner
> ...



That was just a bonus event for being too lazy to click back a few pages....at least you fokkers didnt accuse me of repooooooosting the events. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2007, 01:51 PM~7209622
> *That was just a bonus event for being too lazy to click back a few pages....at least you fokkers didnt accuse me of repooooooosting the events. :uh:
> *


lol!.....cant be a repost there was a new event added......good thinking...lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So what event is coming this weekend? 

I dont even feel like scrolling up on the same page... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 02:55 PM~7209658
> *So what event is coming this weekend?
> 
> I dont even feel like scrolling up on the same page...  :biggrin:
> *


ellie's going away party.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 02:13 PM~7209808
> *ellie's going away party.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 01:55 PM~7209658
> *So what event is coming this weekend?
> 
> I dont even feel like scrolling up on the same page...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1












I never got to hit that :angry: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2007, 03:59 PM~7210229
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> ...


wtf??? serious?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 03:00 PM~7210234
> *wtf???  serious?
> *


its true


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 03:00 PM~7210234
> *wtf???  serious?
> *



MSNBC Article


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2007, 04:02 PM~7210256
> *MSNBC Article
> *


dang. oh well.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2007, 02:59 PM~7210229
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> ...



you were so close too...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos going to the picnic this weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 8 2007, 04:06 PM~7210318
> *you were so close too...
> *


guess he can't







anymore.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 02:18 PM~7209320
> *thats my cell ringer
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 8 2007, 03:09 PM~7210342
> *whos going to the picnic this weekend
> *


gonna try to make it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 02:18 PM~7209320
> *thats my cell ringer
> *


Trim Spa Baby!!!!!!! :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHAT A WASTE OF SILICONE :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2007, 04:35 PM~7210706
> *Trim Spa Baby!!!!!!! :0
> *


Official photograph of her R.I.P.  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=317699


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 03:40 PM~7210771
> *Official photograph of her R.I.P.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=317699
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Feb 8 2007, 04:41 PM~7210791
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

CHINGESUMADRE! THEY DELETED THE OFFICIAL PIC! :angry:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone here drive a 4 door 90d caddy in the alief area, or anyone know who it belongs to? saw him on beechnut today very clean car


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 8 2007, 03:06 PM~7210318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there are always DVDs, as long as the idea of her rotting in a casket doesnt pop into my head during the process....would that make me a necrophiliac?!? :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body have directions to the park from westimer and eldrige


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 8 2007, 05:04 PM~7211055
> *any body have directions to the park from westimer and eldrige
> *


which park?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 8 2007, 04:04 PM~7211055
> *any body have directions to the park from westimer and eldrige
> *


 i think mapquest might be able to help you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Southpark?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 8 2007, 05:04 PM~7211055
> *any body have directions to the park from westimer and eldrige
> *


do you live off windchase?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

liv4lacs i just move to some new apts between richmond and westimer on synott i use to live by briarforest and hwy6 next to the hs but the apts got to getto 2 live there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 8 2007, 05:26 PM~7211231
> *liv4lacs i just move to some new apts between richmond and westimer on synott i use to live by briarforest and hwy6 next to the hs but the apts got to getto 2 live there.
> *


Go east on westheimer to 610 west loop, head south, follow loop going east on south loop, you can go up 288 to O.S.T. and exit there, make right, head down you'll see the park. If I'm wrong, then I apologize, I don't keep up with streets.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 8 2007, 05:26 PM~7211231
> *liv4lacs i just move to some new apts between richmond and westimer on synott i use to live by briarforest and hwy6 next to the hs but the apts got to getto 2 live there.
> *


My girl used to stay off Windchaise and Richmond. Your 5 mins down the road from me :0 Lolows coming back the the west side :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we need to crus some where in hwy 6


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

****this goes out to all my smokers on the westside****

on bellaire and hwy 6 is a smoke shop called zig zag. i work there if you come by ill hook you up with whatever you need uffin:


i only work weekeneds but anytime after 5 on friday and saturday im there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2007, 05:31 PM~7211287
> *My girl used to stay off Windchaise and Richmond . Your 5 mins down the road from me :0 Lolows coming back the the west side :cheesy:
> *


oh yeah.. yo gal did use to stay here.. i remember..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

real game in a playa, isn't known when he is on top.. it shows when the chips are down


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lonestar u taking your car to moody park sunday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 8 2007, 04:02 PM~7211610
> *lonestar u taking your car to moody park sunday
> *


i duno.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 8 2007, 04:51 PM~7211495
> *****this goes out to all my smokers on the westside****
> 
> on bellaire and hwy 6 is a smoke shop called zig zag. i work there if you come by ill hook you up with whatever you need uffin:
> ...


to bad i dont smoke cuz i live on bellaire and hwy 6


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

84 caddy did u put rims on your tc already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2007, 06:06 PM~7211643
> *i duno.
> *


saw linc calling u out on irvington sunday.. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone that attended Pasadena High school in the past or went to their carshows

*AUTOBODY SHOP INSTRUCTOR JOE MARTINEZ PASADENA H.S. PASSED AWAY TODAY. R.I.P.*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 8 2007, 06:06 PM~7211648
> *to bad i dont smoke cuz i live on bellaire and hwy 6
> *


well come by anyway i wanna meet some other lowriders in houston uffin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 03:55 PM~7210960
> *CHINGESUMADRE!  THEY DELETED THE OFFICIAL PIC!  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chuca2007 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 8 2007, 04:51 PM~7211495
> *****this goes out to all my smokers on the westside****
> 
> on bellaire and hwy 6 is a smoke shop called zig zag. i work there if you come by ill hook you up with whatever you need uffin:
> ...



Hey hey 6 days without a cigarette.....FIENDING again...this is my make or break shot. If I cant quit then I might as well accept the lung cancer.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2007, 05:30 PM~7211894
> *Anyone that attended Pasadena High school in the past or went to their carshows
> 
> AUTOBODY SHOP INSTRUCTOR JOE MARTINEZ PASADENA H.S. PASSED AWAY TODAY.  R.I.P.
> *


hes with god now.....atleast that what he used to preach.


He used to preach more, then teach. (not to be funny)


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

which clubs get good on fridays


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 8 2007, 04:22 PM~7211808
> *saw linc calling u out on irvington sunday..    :0
> *


my car isnt presentable right now.. give me a couple weeks.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star did u swap the spindles on the car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2007, 05:58 PM~7212630
> *my car isnt presentable right now.. give me a couple weeks.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chevylo just bought a cadillac...
throw some d's on that bitch


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up big bird hows the car


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

pm sent slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 8 2007, 03:59 PM~7210229
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> ...


i did..... pussy aint worth shit and she can't fuck to save her life..............but she could suck a mean one.........i call her dirtdevil :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2007, 07:06 PM~7213176
> *i did..... pussy aint worth shit and she can't fuck to save her life..............but she could suck a mean one.........i call her dirtdevil :biggrin:
> *


your going to hell


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 8 2007, 10:10 AM~7207295
> *Here go one for you Slim already pinstriped.
> 
> 
> ...


id love to smashthabumperrrrrr


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 09:19 PM~7213360
> *your going to hell
> *


now you got a riding partner couldnt let ya roll by yo self


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2007, 07:21 PM~7213383
> *id love to smashthabumperrrrrr
> *










just like this..lol :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0 beat it up..... skeet it up.... but dont eat it up


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

whats up htown


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 8 2007, 06:06 PM~7212677
> *lone star did u swap the spindles on the car
> *


upper a arms, spindles, calipers, rotors, from a 1990. brackets have to be fabbed up to fit the 1990 uppers..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2007, 06:48 PM~7213000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in the coupe de kill :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2007, 07:24 PM~7213424
> *now you got a riding partner couldnt let ya roll by yo self
> *


4 sho.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

was at the shop today workin on mt shit we got most of the murals painted hes gold leafing my car now hope this shit look nice or ima repaint that bitch real talk


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2007, 08:04 PM~7213847
> *was at the shop today workin on mt shit we got most of the murals painted hes gold leafing my car now hope this shit look nice or ima repaint that bitch real talk
> *


WHAT SHOP ??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 8 2007, 10:05 PM~7213862
> *WHAT SHOP ??
> *


its called house of kustoms but my homie jesse galvan is painting my murals there


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2007, 08:07 PM~7213878
> *its called house of kustoms but my homie jesse galvan is painting my murals there
> *


DOES AMIL STILL PAINT CARS ??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2007, 07:48 PM~7213000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice lac....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 8 2007, 10:09 PM~7213896
> *DOES AMIL STILL PAINT CARS ??
> *


yes sir bad motherfucker :thumbsup: :thumbsup: from what i hear


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 8 2007, 02:09 PM~7210342
> *whos going to the picnic this weekend
> *


i b there, :cheesy: no hopper


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2007, 10:33 PM~7214124
> *i b there,  :cheesy:  no hopper
> *


i'll be there :biggrin: no hopper


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

may bring down the lac on the new shoes....








:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2007, 08:34 PM~7214138
> *may bring down the lac on the new shoes....
> 
> 
> ...


nice zapatossss senor


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

grassy ass :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2007, 08:33 PM~7214124
> *i b there,  :cheesy:  no hopper
> *


yup yup.. but soon you will


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2007, 08:59 PM~7214347
> *yup yup.. but soon you will
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2007, 09:16 PM~7214478
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


got it sanded good to day.. tommorow im a get alot done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2007, 08:33 PM~7214124
> *i b there,  :cheesy:  no hopper
> *


thats too bad, cuz im ready


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lame


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

yup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

all day


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2007, 10:34 PM~7214138
> *may bring down the lac on the new shoes....
> 
> 
> ...


new or used?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2007, 08:01 AM~7217269
> *all day
> *


everyday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

any poker going on this weekend?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 9 2007, 09:53 AM~7217866
> * any poker going on this weekend?
> *


Good question ......Any answers?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 9 2007, 10:18 AM~7218066
> *Good question ......Any answers?
> *


i think at kennys


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 9 2007, 11:53 AM~7217866
> * any poker going on this weekend?
> *


I POKE HER EVERY WEEKEND.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2007, 10:32 AM~7218173
> *i think at kennys
> *


Oh ok guess its time to shut him down again huh


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 9 2007, 10:36 AM~7218202
> *Oh ok guess its time to shut him down again huh
> *


wont take much


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 9 2007, 12:33 PM~7218181
> *I POKE HER EVERY WEEKEND.
> *


I was ganna say that but thought it was even too stupid for this thread! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

theres nuttin to stupid for houston lows


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2007, 08:48 PM~7213000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lac. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2007, 03:02 PM~7218876
> *theres nuttin to stupid for houston lows
> *


Like posting pics of yurr shit and puttin *sic713* on a sq of TP in the bowl!! :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2007, 02:16 PM~7219565
> *Like posting pics of yurr shit and puttin *sic713* on a sq of TP in the bowl!! :burn:
> *


u know you loved it.. its a classic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2007, 04:19 PM~7219591
> *u know you loved it.. its a classic
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 9 2007, 01:17 PM~7219020
> *Nice lac. :thumbsup:
> *



int is clean too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2007, 12:31 PM~7218626
> *wont take much
> *


got that income tax refund today. minumum buy in this weekend is 1000$. no limit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coach did u read that. yea thats right.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2007, 03:54 PM~7220352
> *got that income tax refund today. minumum buy in this weekend is 1000$. no limit
> *


hummm.. yeah..so what poker sat night, your crib


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2007, 04:00 PM~7220400
> *hummm.. yeah..so what poker sat night, your crib
> *


sure why not. i get off around 5. lowrider parking only , all others will be towed, sorry big pimp


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2007, 04:18 PM~7220506
> *sure why not. i get off around 5. lowrider parking only , all others will be towed, sorry big pimp
> *


he better throw some d's on it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2007, 09:02 AM~7217276
> *new or used?
> *



new to me........gold still new....they daytons...that's all that matters.... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2007, 04:56 PM~7220774
> *new to me........gold still new....they daytons...that's all that matters.... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 9 2007, 03:02 PM~7218876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i aint rich like these fools with their expensive rims.. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2007, 12:20 AM~7216191
> *thats too bad, cuz im ready
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

que onda loco, :scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2007, 08:51 PM~7221637
> *que onda loco,  :scrutinize:
> *


que rollo bro, wat u up too.....I WAS CHECKIN OUT BACK PAGES AND SEEN YO CAR GETTIN NAKED ON SICS DRIVEWAY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE LIKE U....


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

hey vatos wut kind of car clubs still are in houston tx ?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> got that income tax refund today. minumum buy in this weekend is 1000$. no limit
> [/quote GET THEM DICE READY SO I CAN TAKE YOUR $$$$$$$ ONCE AGAIN


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Feb 9 2007, 08:40 PM~7221966
> *hey vatos wut kind of car clubs still are in houston tx ?
> *


none


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > got that income tax refund today. minumum buy in this weekend is 1000$. no limit
> > [/quote GET THEM DICE READY SO I CAN TAKE YOUR $$$$$$$ ONCE AGAIN
> 
> 
> i keep dice fool. just remember this is mo city house rules. hope you know.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pinic roll call???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont worry about no picnic u got work to do youngin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha.. sundays my off day..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2007, 11:34 PM~7222880
> *i keep dice fool. just remember this is mo city house rules. hope you know.
> *


just remember.. its called "rollin dice" cause you suppose to roll em.. not try to set em down, way you be trying to cheat.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

need a shop to fix door lock on my 68.. went to lil ike's and man said he too busy sprayin yandy on slabs.. another shop didnt wanna touch it.. said they got bigger insurance jobs they working on.. fk'n putos.. 


:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 10 2007, 09:29 AM~7225095
> *just remember.. its called "rollin dice" cause you suppose to roll em.. not try to set em down, way you be trying to cheat.
> 
> 
> *


when you are a player like me u dont need to cheat, its natural.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i will be at the picnic not sure if taking my towncar but will take the lifted truck


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

dena I lost your email address but I got the cookoff tickets for satuday...$35ea

I can only hold them till this friday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 10 2007, 02:24 PM~7225957
> *dena I lost your email address but I got the cookoff tickets for satuday...$35ea
> 
> I can only hold them till this friday
> *


 :uh: COOKOFF TICKETS HUH..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 10 2007, 12:36 PM~7226031
> *:uh:  COOKOFF TICKETS HUH..
> *


might fuck around and cook you


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

wanted to go to picnic, but i might not make it...got sick as hell last night....didn't go to work today....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2007, 01:11 PM~7226285
> *wanted to go to picnic, but i might not make it...got sick as hell last night....didn't go to work today....
> *


drink half of nyquil tonight, and u b ok 4 tomorrow


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2007, 07:22 PM~7221835
> *que rollo bro, wat u up too.....I WAS CHECKIN OUT BACK PAGES AND SEEN YO CAR GETTIN NAKED ON SICS DRIVEWAY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:WHEN I GROW UP I WANNA BE LIKE U....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carnalesstyle_@Feb 9 2007, 07:40 PM~7221966
> *hey vatos wut kind of car clubs still are in houston tx ?
> *


un chingo y dos mas :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what up peeps...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Wake for Mr. Martinez PHS instructor is tomorrow at Grandview Memorial funeral home 8501 Spencer from 5-8pm.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

some pics of my lac on the new shoes....and my old wheels on my homies regal.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 10 2007, 12:36 PM~7226031
> *:uh:  COOKOFF TICKETS HUH..
> *



yup COOKOFF, :biggrin:

BIG BERTHA Y LOS AMIGOS
THURSDAY FEB 22, 2007 CHENTE BARRERA . .serving time 6:30-8:30 . 
FRIDAY FEB 23, 2007 JAIME Y LOS CHAMACOS . . serving time 6:30-8:30 . . SATURDAY FEB24, 2007 GRUPO VIDA . . . .serving time 5:30-7:30. . .
21 & up $35


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

saw s-10 for sale.. clean paint, like a teal green.. on what looks like new chinaz.. back is dropped..front aint.. man says runs good.. but i didnt bother getting out of car to find out.. if anybody interested, $1800, and its on 75th st.. umm.. right near erath or someshyt can't miss it. and yeah, picture sucks(looks good in person).. buy me a digital cam or stfu.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2007, 04:31 PM~7226687
> *some pics of my lac on the new shoes....and my old wheels on my homies regal.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


much better


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:







:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2007, 07:01 PM~7228098
> *much better
> *



agreed x100000000


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 10 2007, 05:30 PM~7227451
> *saw s-10 for sale..  clean paint, like a teal green..  on what looks like new chinaz..  back is dropped..front aint.. man says runs good..  but i didnt bother getting out of car to find out..    if anybody interested, $1800, and its on 75th st.. umm.. right near erath or someshyt can't miss it.  and yeah, picture sucks(looks good in person).. buy me a digital cam or stfu.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2007, 09:58 PM~7228849
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


well, add "22" blade" to list with fakes, along with limited,STARR,Bravus,Ace Alloy..and i just found MOB..and i know theres two others i can't remember name of.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2007, 09:58 PM~7228849
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i think those are called brutus or sumthin like that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i had wanted these.. but price was over $1000 EACH..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bring it to the south and Imma show ya what it dew


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Moody Park......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres is moddy park at??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 10:22 AM~7231535
> *wheres is moddy park at??
> *


in nawf side.....45n exit patton..take right on fulton..right hand side...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 12:22 PM~7231535
> *wheres is moddy park at??
> *


Ask your Homie FriedChicken :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

how's the weather? are any of ya'll going to the park?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2007, 10:30 AM~7231562
> *how's the weather? are any of ya'll going to the park?
> *


same as yestarday..not raining


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 11 2007, 12:31 PM~7231563
> *same as yestarday..not raining
> *


30% today


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool.. i might stopped through there.. havent decieded


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this is all goofy here

http://www.shooshtime.com/clips/video.php?id=12598


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Thats who i had in mind wheni i posted it in off topic lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 11 2007, 12:17 PM~7231525
> *Moody Park......
> 
> 
> ...


that da "death star"?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 01:52 PM~7232006
> *this is all goofy here
> 
> http://www.shooshtime.com/clips/video.php?id=12598
> *


this one better...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlamylwwfHY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wasn't gonna do it.. but couldnt help myself.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 01:59 PM~7232697
> *this one better...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlamylwwfHY
> *


repost


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good turnout at the park  park was a little small tough, :biggrin: had a good time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what happen slim? no show today :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sorry dog i had to help out my homie big shane....... then we went to take a look at the caprice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

park was cool.. except for switchs4life.. man said "wassup".. i was like "who are you?".. he was like "switchs4life bitch".. then got mad and slapped me.. and said "fk you and your capala".. damn trouble makers.. 

:angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 05:47 PM~7233947
> *park was cool..  except for switchs4life.. man said "wassup".. i was like "who are you?".. he was like "switchs4life bitch".. then got mad and slapped me..  and said "fk you and your capala"..  damn trouble makers..
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: no wayyyy,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and theres a new 3wheelnpimp in a luxury sport,cocapearl.. man said he aint got brakes but fk it..he gonna 3 wheel around parking lot til car stops on its own.. dats gangsta!! like how at every bbq he been to..man tells wifey to stay in da car while he chills wif da fellas.. thats pimp'n right there!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cocapearl has a cleanass ls,  he's probably doing some three wheeling right now :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good talkin to the homies at the park today....had to leave a lil early...the lil one was actin up....coca pearl does have a nice ls....  

and cathy asked him....oooohhh...your the guy that danny asked if he was hot.....hahahahaha.....

hope everyone can make it to our picnic.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/nike-air-force-1-mr-ca...1QQcmdZViewItem


i'd bid on these, but they don't fit me....i think they will go for cheap....mr cartoon shoes.....hard to find....temple is not far from me...so if you win or want them, i could get them for you and we can work out pick up near houston....let me know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2007, 08:44 PM~7234321
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/nike-air-force-1-mr-ca...1QQcmdZViewItem
> i'd bid on these, but they don't fit me....i think they will go for cheap....mr cartoon shoes.....hard to find....temple is not far from me...so if you win or want them, i could get them for you and we can work out pick up near houston....let me know
> *


never liked af1's.. dont give a fk how many rappers yap about em.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i don't either...just the mr cartoon ones are tight...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

was gunna go to the park.. but i was bein lazy.. didnt wanna make the drive.. went to shop instead and rode with da homie in the hopper clowing truck clubs..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] clubs.. how many crooked tailights in tailgate did you see? 

:roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

didnt make it out the park but wish i could have. someone post pics :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 05:53 PM~7233977
> *and theres a new 3wheelnpimp in a luxury sport,cocapearl..  man said he aint got brakes but fk it..he gonna 3 wheel around parking lot til car stops on its own..  dats gangsta!!    like how at every bbq he been to..man tells wifey to stay in da car while he chills wif da fellas..  thats pimp'n right there!!
> *



pics :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 08:02 PM~7234848
> *[email protected] clubs..  how many crooked tailights in tailgate did you see?
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


about 3 at least.. we just rode around the hood by the shop hittin speed bumps at full speed.. still breakin in them new springs


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

surprised your ass went..any more pics..?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 09:47 PM~7235770
> *surprised your ass went..any more pics..?
> *


thats not me...i was puttin a tyson fight in the trunk


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2007, 09:49 PM~7235792
> *thats not me...i was puttin a tyson fight in the trunk
> *


no shit.. looks like urs...
ill change that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gunna have to call that boy king kong


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 12:00 AM~7235883
> *gunna have to call that boy king kong
> *


king kong kenny?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2007, 11:49 PM~7235792
> *thats not me...i was puttin a tyson fight in the trunk
> *


pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 10:04 PM~7235913
> *king kong kenny?
> *


haha.. :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2007, 10:49 PM~7235792
> *thats not me...i was puttin a tyson fight in the trunk
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 11 2007, 10:11 PM~7235982
> *:uh:
> *


yea i know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2007, 12:16 AM~7236020
> *yea i know
> *


told ya.. you shoulda asked me to help out.. look what i did for someone last week!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 11:21 PM~7236065
> *told ya.. you shoulda asked me to help out.. look what i did for someone last week!
> 
> 
> ...


si :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2007, 12:29 AM~7236146
> *si  :uh:
> *


what happen with the linc? come out more like a drunk monkey instead of king kong?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 10:35 PM~7236205
> *what happen with the linc?  come out more like a drunk monkey instead of king kong?
> *


minor electrical problems but profits from last nite dice game, will get me back in action this week


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2007, 12:36 AM~7236213
> *minor electrical problems but profits from last nite dice game, will get me back in action this week
> *


crossed some wires and fried some shit huh..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 10:36 PM~7236221
> *crossed some wires and fried some shit huh..
> *


naw :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2007, 12:39 AM~7236251
> *naw  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

that car is cursed to never have bang in the trunk :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 11 2007, 10:44 PM~7236290
> *that car is cursed to never have bang in the trunk :uh:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2007, 11:44 PM~7236295
> *
> *


why dont you just pass them jls to me, and i'll put them to good use


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna drive the ragedy bucket into sims bayou


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2007, 12:44 AM~7236290
> *that car is cursed to never have bang in the trunk :uh:
> *


should have called me thats what i dose cuz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hey coca that monte lookin real nice heard my homie AL gotcha setup workin great


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2007, 04:31 PM~7226687
> *some pics of my lac on the new shoes....and my old wheels on my homies regal.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 07:47 PM~7233947
> *park was cool..  except for switchs4life.. man said "wassup".. i was like "who are you?".. he was like "switchs4life bitch".. then got mad and slapped me..  and said "fk you and your capala"..  damn trouble makers..
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2007, 06:53 AM~7237739
> *hey coca that monte lookin real nice heard my homie AL gotcha setup workin great
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got this ice box where my heart use to be.. i'm so cold i'm so cold i'm so cold..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 09:27 AM~7238010
> *que que?
> *


If you askin me think back to 05.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 09:30 AM~7238020
> *If you askin me think back to 05.....
> *


i don't even remember what happened in 06


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this jack must be on crack

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/269549248.html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2007, 06:53 AM~7237739
> *hey coca that monte lookin real nice heard my homie AL gotcha setup workin great
> *


Thanx! Bigthangs told me about Al and Shaine. They came by the house to check it out and I was able to take it by Al's a week later. I called Shaine to come by Al's when I was going over there but he told me that you all were picking up some D's. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 11 2007, 07:53 PM~7233977
> *and theres a new 3wheelnpimp in a luxury sport,cocapearl..  man said he aint got brakes but fk it..he gonna 3 wheel around parking lot til car stops on its own..  dats gangsta!!    like how at every bbq he been to..man tells wifey to stay in da car while he chills wif da fellas..  thats pimp'n right there!!
> *


 :thumbsup: Can't have wifey following me all over the place I have azz to look at......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2007, 08:20 PM~7234138
> *good talkin to the homies at the park today....had to leave a lil early...the lil one was actin up....coca pearl does have a nice ls....
> 
> and cathy asked him....oooohhh...your the guy that danny asked if he was hot.....hahahahaha.....
> ...


Thanx homie more to come on the LS!  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Better keep her in the car at Al's too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:05 AM~7238170
> *Better keep her in the car at Al's too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'd have to AGREE on this 100%


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 10:08 AM~7238176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i'd  have to AGREE on this 100%
> *


not really a joke, now that I look back the jokes on him :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:13 AM~7238193
> *not really a joke, now that I look back the jokes on him :cheesy:
> *


NO SHIT DOT COM


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:05 AM~7238170
> *Better keep her in the car at Al's too
> *


She is up for grab's she is about to be kicked to the crub.............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:14 AM~7238198
> *She is up for grab's she is about to be kicked to the crub.............
> *


Sixty8imp might want some of that. Post pics for the grabbings


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 10:47 PM~7235770
> *surprised your ass went..any more pics..?
> *



that just shows you my dedication homie.....cruised all the way from bryan to chill for about an hour....the roll back home.... :biggrin: ...it's only bout an hour and a half drive....felt good to have the lac back on the highway....daytons spinnin mayne!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 09:15 AM~7238203
> *Sixty8imp might want some of that.  Post pics for the grabbings
> *



well he already hit on her man....so he might as well try for the old lady too.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For those who attended EMPIRE's 4th anniversary gathering, it was nice seeing the homies move forward.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 10:15 AM~7238203
> *Sixty8imp might want some of that.  Post pics for the grabbings
> *


Pic:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:22 AM~7238229
> *Pic:
> 
> 
> ...


okkkkkk......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 10:26 AM~7238247
> *okkkkkk......
> *



:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:30 AM~7238267
> *:angry:
> *


 :ugh: que? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:05 AM~7238170
> *Better keep her in the car at Al's too
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn lol thats fucked up :roflmao: :nono: stop it brian thats wrong and your a better person than that.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:14 AM~7238198
> *She is up for grab's she is about to be kicked to the crub.............
> *


he only wants woman that are taken... Shes safe if you dont want her...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:32 AM~7238281
> *he only wants woman that are taken... Shes safe if you dont want her...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2007, 10:31 AM~7238276
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn lol thats fucked up :roflmao:  :nono: stop it brian thats wrong and your a better person than that.....
> *


Ask Al the next time you see him how he got his old baby mama.... Its a his MO!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 10:31 AM~7238272
> *:ugh:  que?  :biggrin:
> *


On the phone with her now and she is bishing.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 AM~7238310
> *On the phone with her now and she is bishing.
> *


CHUNK DUCE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:32 AM~7238281
> *he only wants woman that are taken... Shes safe if you dont want her...
> *


Al's is a cool homie he wouldn't seem the do that to a homie.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:38 AM~7238313
> *CHUNK DUCE!! :biggrin:
> *


Hung up on her azz!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:39 AM~7238318
> *Al's is a cool homie he wouldn't seem the do that to a homie.
> *


lol if you only knew..... He was my best friend for over 5 years....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:40 AM~7238327
> *lol if you only knew..... He was my best friend for over 5 years....
> *


When I go back over to Al's to have redo my whole setup. I'll trade work for girl. :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:45 AM~7238346
> *When I go back over to Al's to have redo my whole setup. I'll trade work for girl. :0
> *


manholdup.com nidda said trade work for girl


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2007, 10:46 AM~7238353
> *manholdup.com nidda said trade work for girl
> *


 :thumbsup: I keep cars longer then I would keep a girl.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:45 AM~7238346
> *When I go back over to Al's to have redo my whole setup. I'll trade work for girl. :0
> *


Fuck his work too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:39 AM~7238318
> *Al's is a cool homie he wouldn't seem the do that to a homie.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

monday morning venting I feel better now!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:48 AM~7238366
> *Fuck his work too
> *


Damn you and Al on bad terms?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:52 AM~7238386
> *Damn you and Al on bad terms?
> *


lol......................................


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:54 AM~7238400
> *lol......................................
> *


Or you didn't have your Starbucks this morning?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I memberrrrr


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Had good time yestarday at the picnic.....wuts up coca....nice meeting ya....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 12 2007, 10:59 AM~7238432
> *Had good time yestarday at the picnic.....wuts up coca....nice meeting ya....
> *


It was a nice turn out. Good meeting you to Goofy!!! uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 10:58 AM~7238428
> *I memberrrrr
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:55 AM~7238408
> *Or you didn't have your Starbucks this morning?
> *


Im not starbucks fan, real talk..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 11:01 AM~7238455
> *Im not starbucks fan, real talk..
> *


I'm a member of the Starbucks C.C. in Dallas. Go there all the time for my girl that in Dallas. I have a membership card and all. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 08:18 AM~7238220
> *For those who attended EMPIRE's 4th anniversary gathering, it was nice seeing the homies move forward.
> *


THANX HOMIE....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *chuca2007*, sic713, MALDITO713


:0 :0

:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 11:47 AM~7238736
> *link?
> *


si, I want proof itsa she! lol!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 11:53 AM~7238799
> *si, I want proof itsa she! lol!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 11:58 AM~7238848
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


cant just ask "if shes hot" :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:00 AM~7238854
> *cant just ask "if shes hot" :biggrin:
> *


yea.. dont want a owning do u


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

own away puto :cheesy:

I think u hold the record for most owned in this thread there lil buddy...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 12:00 PM~7238854
> *cant just ask "if shes hot" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I would have to see her in person, don't go for pic's. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 12:04 PM~7238879
> *yea.. dont want a owning do u
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 10:05 AM~7238891
> *own away puto :cheesy:
> 
> I think u hold the record for most owned in this thread there lil buddy...
> *


no.. danny passed me up already


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2007, 12:16 PM~7238983
> *
> *


What'z up homie I called you over the weekend to see if you was going to roll out to the pinic yesterday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 12:14 PM~7238962
> *no.. danny passed me up already
> *


x2 even though your pr0n flick was posted a while back


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:24 AM~7239048
> *What'z up homie I called you over the weekend to see if you was going to roll out to the pinic yesterday.
> *



i got ya voicemail but it was on sunday night...lol. thanks for the call... i hear you are the new 3wheelinpimp...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 04:25 PM~5562743
> *let's watch the play by play action  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 04:59 PM~5563071
> *Just saw the DVD cover.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 11:29 AM~5560837
> *OH MAN!!!!!!!!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'M TRYING TO HOLD BACK THE LAUGHTER AT THE OFFICE.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIRTY SANCHEZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


THIS HAS TO BE THE FUNNIEST THING SINCE THIS TOPIC WAS MADE.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 12:29 PM~7239073
> *THIS HAS TO BE THE FUNNIEST THING SINCE THIS TOPIC WAS MADE.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I forgot about some of those ownages....... Are you sure Danny is in the lead now? Its a close call


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 12 2007, 12:33 PM~7239093
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


~classic moment~


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 12:35 PM~7239112
> *I forgot about some of those ownages....... Are you sure Danny is in the lead now? Its a close call
> *


sic713 took the crown back


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2007, 12:26 PM~7239059
> *:biggrin:
> i got ya voicemail but it was on sunday night...lol. thanks for the call... i hear you are the new 3wheelinpimp...
> *


Cool. Yeah I was out there trying to do a little something. Had one fool come out in a black LS 3 wheelin his sh*t and broke one of his cylinders and starting leaking juice all over the parking lot........ :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Boy my son is fcking up...................

:uh: :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 12:37 PM~7239132
> *Boy my son is fcking up...................
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


I can't stop laughing. You need to have a talk with him. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 12:35 PM~7239119
> *sic713 took the crown back
> *


he tried to clown me today and got re-owned :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 12:38 PM~7239145
> *he tried to clown me today and got re-owned :cheesy:
> *


That's a recyclowned :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 12 2007, 10:59 AM~7238432
> *Had good time yestarday at the picnic.....wuts up coca....nice meeting ya....
> *


you met em before at other picnic.. when you went around to everybody with a bbq pit and did some taste testing. and what you gonna do to the "death star" next? 











> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 12:35 PM~7239119
> *sic713 took the crown back
> *


nothing can beat sic's [email protected] gone wild video. and it aint even a photoshop.. its real deal.. thats da mest up part.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 12:40 PM~7239156
> *
> nothing can beat sic's [email protected] gone wild video. and it aint even a photoshop.. its real deal..  thats da mest up part.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 12:40 PM~7239155
> *That's a recyclowned  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TRUE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

someone ring up my lil buddy and tell him to check out l.i.l.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda McHam? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 10 2007, 02:24 PM~7225957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see I might have done the Friday night one ... but I don't want to be rushing around after work ...  ... bring back Gary Hobbs :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 12:38 PM~7239142
> *I can't stop laughing.  You need to have a talk with him.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


This sh*t just ain't right................. :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 12 2007, 12:44 PM~7239184
> *see I might have done the Friday night one ... but I don't want to be rushing around after work ...   ... bring back Gary Hobbs :biggrin:
> *


$35 bucks a ticket? Let me know if you are going.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 12:45 PM~7239196
> *$35 bucks a ticket?  Let me know if you are going.
> *


yeah, and it includes your cover, food and drinks  at least it did last year ... :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 10:43 AM~7239181
> *Que onda McHam?  :biggrin:
> *



chillin.... just here catchin up on the last couple of pages...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 12 2007, 12:46 PM~7239199
> *yeah, and it includes your cover, food and drinks  at least it did last year ... :biggrin:
> *


dang! ring me up scotty! Chingado, I just remembered I'll be moving into the other canton, got to pass :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 12 2007, 12:46 PM~7239199
> *yeah, and it includes your cover, food and drinks  at least it did last year ... :biggrin:
> *


u say drink?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

friday is sold out....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 12 2007, 12:46 PM~7239200
> *chillin.... just here catchin up on the last couple of pages...
> *


Orale, can't wait to see the interior of your Nav' in the near future.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 12:48 PM~7239209
> *friday is sold out....
> *


are you going Friday??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 12:48 PM~7239209
> *friday is sold out....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"da man" is moving us to an office downtown.. close to crown plaza hotel.. anybody got hook up with parking garage around there? company reimbursing $90 a month to cover parking.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 12 2007, 12:48 PM~7239213
> *are you going Friday??
> *


was thinking about it till I found out its sold out. Not sure about going Sat cuz I may buy my girl Mana tickets as one of her v-day gifts


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 12:50 PM~7239230
> *"da man" is moving us to an office downtown..  close to crown plaza hotel.. anybody got hook up with parking garage around there?  company reimbursing  $90 a month to cover parking.
> *


Just park on the street yo blades can chop off any boot the meter maid installs :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 12:52 PM~7239252
> *Just park on the street yo blades can chop off any boot the meter maid installs :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 12:50 PM~7239230
> *"da man" is moving us to an office downtown..  close to crown plaza hotel.. anybody got hook up with parking garage around there?  company reimbursing  $90 a month to cover parking.
> *


tell that nga to hook up his employees with RESERVED parking.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

when i was working on the exxonmobile account.. i had it good .. $50 for garage parking with attached tunnel to building.. use to take the monte carlo sometimes.. use to 3 wheel up to my floor.  after 9/11 security got tight and contactors got kicked out of garage. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 12:55 PM~7239268
> *tell that nga to hook up his employees with RESERVED parking.
> *


don't get that good for contractors.. if i can't find place where da shocker gonna be safe.. imma have to just park here at old office..and take their free shuttle. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 88cutlass88, BloCc

anybody hear a train coming? oh..thats just blocc blowin his horn.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 12:58 PM~7239297
> *don't get that good for contractors.. if i can't find place where da shocker gonna be safe..  imma have to just park here at old office..and take their free shuttle.  :angry:
> *


downtown parking isn't safe period. might as well take the shuttle or get you a cheap daily.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 11:51 AM~7239237
> *was thinking about it till I found out its sold out. Not sure about going Sat cuz I may buy my girl Mana tickets as one of her v-day gifts
> *



Those tickets are expensive too. What prices have you found them for? I used to have a hookup with a cousin that worked at XO, but she is not in the same department anymore.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 10:59 AM~7239310
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 88cutlass88, BloCc
> 
> ...


believe it or not that was the little black s-10 making all that noise making you jump i seen ya...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

another rain day......... $uck$...... LoL!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 01:00 PM~7239329
> *Those tickets are expensive too. What prices have you found them for? I used to have a hookup with a cousin that worked at XO, but she is not in the same department anymore.
> *


$100 each


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 12:02 PM~7239335
> *$100 each
> *


thats not bad, the cheapest I found were 250.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 12:51 PM~7239237
> *was thinking about it till I found out its sold out. Not sure about going Sat cuz I may buy my girl Mana tickets as one of her v-day gifts
> *


let me know if ya'll decide to go ... I'm not too excited about Grupo Vida, but I love the cookoff ... we had a blast last year ... right Dave?! :ugh: lol! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 01:00 PM~7239329
> *Those tickets are expensive too. What prices have you found them for? I used to have a hookup with a cousin that worked at XO, but she is not in the same department anymore.
> *


My boy is a baller :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 12:03 PM~7239343
> *My boy is a baller  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



I forgot.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 01:04 PM~7239347
> *I forgot.
> *


Don't act like you aren't ballin' out of control :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 12 2007, 01:01 PM~7239330
> *believe it or not that was the little black s-10 making all that noise making you jump i seen ya...
> *


lies..u know fat people can't jump.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 11:06 AM~7239362
> *lies..u know fat people can't jump.
> *


well, from a distance it looked like you were trying...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 12 2007, 01:08 PM~7239372
> *well, from a distance it looked like you were trying...
> *


That was that sh*tmix he was eating talking to him............ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 01:10 PM~7239391
> *That was that sh*tmix he was eating talking to him............ :biggrin:
> *


my blood sugar was low..thats why i was chuggin coke and eating a trail mix.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HAMNIZZIE.......wut it do playa...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 01:11 PM~7239397
> *my blood sugar was low..thats why i was chuggin coke and eating a trail mix.
> *


You need to get that right don't want to have to take you over to Herman Memorial!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Feb 12 2007, 01:03 PM~7239342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All lies!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 01:13 PM~7239413
> *You need to get that right don't want to have to take you over to Herman Memorial!
> *


esp in ur car.. with its brakes that dont work.. just leaned on it..and it was few seconds away from being in another wreck.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 12 2007, 11:13 AM~7239411
> *HAMNIZZIE.......wut it do playa...
> *



just here chillin...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 01:14 PM~7239418
> *esp in ur car..  with its brakes that dont work..  just leaned on it..and it was few seconds away from being in another wreck.
> *


The emerg. brake do work. Plus you to big to be leaning on my car. That's a wreck by itself...........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok, so who was the person saturday night on the internet doing one of those cellphone pranks to lord goofy, blocc, dj latin, etc... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 01:39 PM~7239578
> *ok, so who was the person saturday night on the internet doing one of those cellphone pranks to lord goofy, blocc, dj latin, etc...  :angry:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

They've added pictures now, in case any of you were interested or planning to attend.

Big Baller Rides
:angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 12 2007, 01:22 PM~7239903
> *They've added pictures now, in case any of you were interested or planning to attend.
> 
> Big Baller Rides
> ...





used to be baller rides......they marshall rides now......

confiscated rides are not good for la raza


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 12 2007, 02:22 PM~7239903
> *They've added pictures now, in case any of you were interested or planning to attend.
> 
> Big Baller Rides
> ...


nice '55 and el camino


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im looking to buy a hd like the 1999 Silverado shown... I was thinking an 03 but if the price is right on that 99....... Hmmmmm


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

rollin malo is going to be auction too the pics are not on that link yet


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.lonestarauctioneers.com/auction...icles/index.htm


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 11:39 AM~7239578
> *ok, so who was the person saturday night on the internet doing one of those cellphone pranks to lord goofy, blocc, dj latin, etc...  :angry:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Sixty8, now these some wheels fo tha Capala


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 12 2007, 03:06 PM~7240255
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: 

you got hit also.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 01:25 PM~7240395
> *:dunno:
> 
> you got hit also.
> *



yup :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 03:25 PM~7240395
> *:dunno:
> 
> you got hit also.
> *


must not have been good if you did forward it to me...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 12 2007, 03:29 PM~7240419
> *must not have been good if you did forward it to me...
> *


someone with a lot of time doing that cellphone prank b.s. got one in a robotic voice talmbout "YOU ARE AN A$$HOLE" :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yeah that shit was weird man....had dj latin calling me i was like wtf.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 12 2007, 03:39 PM~7240498
> *yeah that shit was weird man....had dj latin calling me i was like wtf.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
bad part about it, i was eating fajitas when you, blocc and goofy kept telling me i was calling


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 01:25 PM~7240395
> *:dunno:
> 
> you got hit also.
> *



i was chillin next to john and i get a call from john??? i was like wtf? that shit was weird...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 12 2007, 03:43 PM~7240536
> *i was chillin next to john and i get a call from john??? i was like wtf? that shit was weird...
> *


some panocha had a lot of time on their hands. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

really mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 03:47 PM~7240567
> *really mest up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 03:44 PM~7240549
> *some panocha had a lot of time on their hands.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 12 2007, 01:39 PM~7239578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 10:27 AM~7239064
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 12 2007, 11:03 AM~7239342
> *let me know if ya'll decide to go ... I'm not too excited about Grupo Vida, but I love the cookoff ... we had a blast last year ... right Dave?! :ugh: lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

for sale


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nah.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 12 2007, 10:35 AM~7239120
> *Cool. Yeah I was out there trying to do a little something. Had one fool come out in a black LS 3 wheelin his sh*t and broke one of his cylinders and starting leaking juice all over the parking lot........ :uh:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 12 2007, 05:12 PM~7241170
> *:uh:
> *


nyet


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 12 2007, 05:00 PM~7241056
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ill pay you to keep them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 12 2007, 05:00 PM~7241056
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


how you gonna sell a plaque? aint that one you tried giving me before? "danny.. please start a chapter in h-town.. people respect you, haters fear you, woman admire you".. least thats whay i recall convo going.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

throw some cheese on it
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1864270073


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 05:42 PM~7241919
> *throw some cheese on it
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1864270073
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dena i seen you drivin the lac down 288. car looks clean, but it was smokin real bad, whats up with that????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2007, 07:15 PM~7242177
> *hey dena i seen you drivin the lac down 288. car looks clean, but it was smokin real bad, whats up with that????
> *


even the smoke was clean!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ALAC


:0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 12 2007, 08:59 AM~7238155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Ellie :wave: You guys moved yet? I had training last week for my new job and I told my boss that the place gave me the creeps, I didn't know if it was b/c it was an old building or what but it made me feel creepy...she said "well you know it use to be a morgue, right?" :0 hno: 



> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 12 2007, 11:44 AM~7239184
> *You can go ahead and let them go ... I think I'm going to pass on Grupo Vida ... but thanks a bunch for lookin' out
> see I might have done the Friday night one ... but I don't want to be rushing around after work ...   ... bring back Gary Hobbs :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: What's up Dena?!?!? You gonna make it to Bryan for the Easter Picnic?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *PROVOK*, ALAC

mest up

:0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 07:05 PM~7242556
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: ALAC
> :0  :0
> *



SomeONE wants to hog up the computer all the damn time!! :ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Feb 12 2007, 07:08 PM~7242578
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:
> Hey Ellie :wave:  You guys moved yet?  I had training last week for my new job and I told my boss that the place gave me the creeps, I didn't know if it was b/c it was an old building or what but it made me feel creepy...she said "well you know it use to be a morgue, right?" :0  hno:
> ...



morgue? That should be interesting, make sure you take your ghost huntin' equipment!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Feb 12 2007, 08:10 PM~7242595
> *SomeONE wants to hog up the computer all the damn time!! :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: well, he is da man of da house.. nuff said.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

What equipment?!?! I have to go back there tomorrow, from 8:30 to 5! Now that I know why it gave me the creeps I'll be jumping at every little sound!! I'll take my digi though people are gonna be like "WTF?!?!?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy: 

My Laptop!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Feb 12 2007, 07:13 PM~7242621
> *What equipment?!?!  I have to go back there tomorrow, from 8:30 to 5!  Now that I know why it gave me the creeps I'll be jumping at every little sound!!  I'll take my digi though people are gonna be like "WTF?!?!?"
> *


uhhh... video camera, sound recorders, tv screens, large fuzzy mics, proton packs....


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 07:11 PM~7242604
> *:uh:  well, he is da man of da house..  nuff said.
> *


 :uh: 

I was talking about the kids......nickjr, disney.com.....starfall.com.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Feb 12 2007, 08:15 PM~7242638
> *:uh:
> 
> I was talking about the kids......nickjr, disney.com.....starfall.com.....
> *


oh ok then.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. fk this imma go get back to da grind.. ya'll boys aint gonna know what hit ya.. when i roll thru in da old skoo..


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 07:15 PM~7242636
> *uhhh... video camera, sound recorders, tv screens, large fuzzy mics,  proton packs....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I got instructions on where to go, through the back door, down the stairs to the basement...

I go through the back doors...see the stairs to the basement and in front of me another door that says "caution hazardous chemicals in use" i look down the stairway again and decide to take my chances through the door....the stairs just gave me chills...through the door I ask where the lab is and they are like, go back out that door and go down the stairs to th basement...I was like DAMMIT!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 07:16 PM~7242650
> *oh ok then..  lol
> *



You coming to the picnic this year danny?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Feb 12 2007, 07:19 PM~7242676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I got instructions on where to go, through the back door, down the stairs to the basement...
> ...



Once you get past the first week, youll be alright. Are there any mirrors hanging in the place? :0 :0


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 07:25 PM~7242731
> *Once you get past the first week, youll be alright. Are there any mirrors hanging in the place?  :0  :0
> *



I don't _work_ there, my training classes are there......I was only there for a couple of hours but I'll be there a full day tomorrow....no mirrors, except the bathrooms which are creepy too....just a REALLY old building, smelly too! :barf: 

Never did I think a morgue though


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Feb 12 2007, 07:37 PM~7242822
> *I don't work there, my training classes are there......I was only there for a couple of hours but I'll be there a full day tomorrow....no mirrors, except the bathrooms which are creepy too....just a REALLY old building, smelly too! :barf:
> 
> Never did I think a morgue though
> *



creepy


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll take some pics of the stairwell, that's the place that gave me the heebee-jeebees!! 

Ok, I'm out!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2007, 07:38 PM~7234705
> *was gunna go to the park.. but i was bein lazy.. didnt wanna make the drive.. went to shop instead and rode with da homie in the hopper clowing truck clubs..
> *


how high yalls monte is hoppin homie? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2007, 09:20 PM~7235524
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup, my homboy said he's gonna kandy it out and lift it sooner than later, :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Feb 12 2007, 08:20 PM~7242686
> *You coming to the picnic this year danny?
> *


maybe and when's next 80's party? or maybe do a 70's i'll roll thru wif butterfly collar and platform shoez!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2007, 06:44 PM~7242873
> *how high yalls monte is hoppin homie? :biggrin:
> *


not hoppin yet.. springs are still stiff.. we gunna charge the batts and start pushin on it again


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 12 2007, 04:52 PM~7241559
> *:uh: ill pay you to keep them
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER+Feb 12 2007, 04:52 PM~7241559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** please...i think i hurt your feeling by asking you if the fool in the donk was one of your members... :uh: 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 08:12 PM~7243085
> *maybe and when's next 80's party?  or maybe do a 70's  i'll roll thru wif butterfly collar and platform shoez!
> *


platforms better be made of steel.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2007, 06:48 PM~7242897
> *yup yup, my homboy said he's gonna kandy it out and lift it sooner than later,  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mande?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

guwhat?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hola?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 10:04 PM~7244291
> *guwhat?
> *


ay guey... what you doing on at this time? :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayate!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

biotch!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 12 2007, 11:06 PM~7244324
> *ay guey... what you doing on at this time?  :0  :0
> *


on the crapper patrullando y cagando you acting like you've seen a ghost at the morgue :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 11:08 PM~7244352
> *mayate!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 10:10 PM~7244393
> *on the crapper patrullando y cagando you acting like you've seen a ghost at the morgue  :biggrin:
> *



si... Im scurred hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

going 2 sleep watch khou news reporter going 2 get attacked


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 10:20 PM~7244562
> *going 2 sleep watch khou news reporter going 2 get attacked
> *


link?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just gettin started


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice what is it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you think justin timberlake knocked the soul food off that black chick from houston?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2007, 09:30 PM~7244703
> *nice what is it?
> *


a breifcase for all my striping shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 12 2007, 09:45 PM~7243456
> *
> ***** please...i think i hurt your feeling by asking you if the fool in the donk was one of your members... :uh:
> 
> ...


donk comment was mest up :angry: 

as for da shoes.. you aint ready!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 10:54 PM~7244985
> *donk comment was mest up  :angry:
> 
> as for da shoes.. you aint ready!
> ...



either those bitches would be flat by the end of the night or you would break your damn ankle like you almost did trying to save that ham.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 09:28 PM~7244666
> *just gettin started
> 
> 
> ...


ehh i fucked up
dammit


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2007, 10:25 PM~7245224
> *ehh i fucked up
> dammit
> 
> ...


see he is working on his own stuff instead of finishing customers :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2007, 12:09 AM~7245108
> *either those bitches would be flat by the end of the night or you would break your damn ankle like you almost did trying to save that ham.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 13 2007, 02:50 AM~7246216
> *see he is working on his own stuff instead of finishing customers  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Post a pic of your setup. I got a corner light for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 12 2007, 09:45 PM~7243456
> *:uh: sounds like some hater remarks goin on right  thurrr.....since you the big balla....break yoself......pay up suckkka....
> *


do you take paypal  i dont hate ragedy ass rims


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 12 2007, 11:54 PM~7244985
> *donk comment was mest up  :angry:
> 
> as for da shoes.. you aint ready!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 13 2007, 08:10 AM~7246998
> *do you take paypal   i dont hate ragedy ass rims
> *



sure do....send [email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2007, 09:14 AM~7247010
> *sure do....send [email protected]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2007, 09:14 AM~7247010
> *sure do....send [email protected]
> *


isnt that your moms addy :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2007, 09:14 AM~7247010
> *sure do....send [email protected]
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 13 2007, 09:46 AM~7247152
> *isnt that your moms addy :dunno:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 13 2007, 09:46 AM~7247152
> *isnt that your moms addy :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER+Feb 13 2007, 09:46 AM~7247152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 13 2007, 09:58 AM~7247211
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2007, 10:04 AM~7247230
> *
> *


fire in the sky :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 13 2007, 10:07 AM~7247245
> *fire in the sky :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


has he sent you one of his works of art? :burn:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 10:13 AM~7247272
> *has he sent you one of his works of art?  :burn:
> *


 :nono: no new ones from lacs :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 13 2007, 10:16 AM~7247291
> *:nono: no new ones from lacs :biggrin:
> *


you don't know what you are missing :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 10:17 AM~7247294
> *you don't know what you are missing  :barf:
> *


give me his # and Ill get him up to date with my archives :cheesy:


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2007, 10:26 AM~7247340
> *give me his # and Ill get him up to date with my archives :cheesy:
> *


sending text message...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2007, 10:06 PM~7243671
> *:uh:
> *


damn ... I thought that was your car ... looks exactly the same ... :around:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2007, 10:26 AM~7247340
> *give me his # and Ill get him up to date with my archives :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 13 2007, 10:29 AM~7247352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Roooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllerz! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 13 2007, 10:43 AM~7247417
> *Roooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllerz! :thumbsup:
> *


FOO' you called me saturday night, que onda?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 10:43 AM~7247421
> *FOO' you called me saturday night, que onda?
> *


I didn't call you saturday night ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 13 2007, 10:47 AM~7247438
> *I didn't call you saturday night ...
> *


You serious? Got a call around midnight. Thought you were probably out getting crunk! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 10:48 AM~7247439
> *You serious?  Got a call around midnight.  Thought you were probably out getting crunk!  :cheesy:
> *


I was out around that time ... but I didn't call you ... so I dunno :dunno: don't be blamin' shit on me! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2007, 06:48 PM~7242897
> *yup yup, my homboy said he's gonna kandy it out and lift it sooner than later,  :biggrin:
> *


true... My homie Jose from EMPIRE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 13 2007, 10:51 AM~7247451
> *I was out around that time ... but I didn't call you ... so I dunno :dunno: don't be blamin' shit on me! :twak: :roflmao:
> *


02/10/07
11:04pm

Was at Empire's anniversary, got it, said to goof, dena just called, i'll call her back later and forgot about it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 10:36 AM~7247377
> *sending text message...
> *


Invitation text sent :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2007, 10:55 AM~7247469
> *Invitation text sent :biggrin:
> *


10-4


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 13 2007, 10:55 AM~7247469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have new footage to go along with the sound effects :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 13 2007, 10:57 AM~7247485
> *i have new footage to go along with the sound effects :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 10:58 AM~7247496
> *:uh:
> *


YouTube? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 13 2007, 12:50 AM~7246216
> *see he is working on his own stuff instead of finishing customers  :biggrin:
> *


ha no.. wont catch me outside at 11 oclock workin on shit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Feb 13 2007, 08:46 AM~7247152
> *isnt that your moms addy :dunno:
> *



no...i saw that tattooed on your girls ass...made a great bullseye to shoot on :biggrin: 
GOOD TIMES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2007, 09:40 AM~7247770
> *no...i saw that tattooed on your girls ass...made a great bullseye to shoot on  :biggrin:
> GOOD TIMES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2007, 11:41 AM~7247773
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 13 2007, 10:29 AM~7247352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WASSUP WIF THE BLEACHERS? WAS IT HOMECOMING?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche sixty8imp :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 11:28 AM~7248152
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

KRAZYTOYZ aka Juan, anyone know if his wife had her baby yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 11:59 AM~7248428
> *KRAZYTOYZ aka Juan, anyone know if his wife had her baby yet?
> *



NO aka nyet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 12:59 PM~7248428
> *KRAZYTOYZ aka Juan, anyone know if his wife had her baby yet?
> *


we was smoking other nite.. didnt say nothing to me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 13 2007, 01:02 PM~7248449
> *NO aka nyet
> *


OK aka ORALE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 01:09 PM~7248505
> *OK aka ORALE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2007, 01:13 PM~7248534
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: aka :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 13 2007, 12:30 PM~7248166
> *WASSUP WIF THE BLEACHERS? WAS IT HOMECOMING?
> *


don't they usually have bleachers for folks to sit and watch the hop? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THIS VATO IN OFFTOPIC posted this cadillac.



> _Originally posted by John Brown_@Feb 13 2007, 01:58 PM~7248823
> *HOLLELUJAH HOLLA BACK
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313823
> *


 :around:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. that bitch is super clean.. and on sum d's


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 13 2007, 11:52 AM~7248789
> *don't they usually have bleachers for folks to sit and watch the hop?  :uh:
> *


it was the awards ceremony


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 13 2007, 01:52 PM~7248789
> *don't they usually have bleachers for folks to sit and watch the hop?  :uh:
> *


it was just a joke.. geez..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 09:05 AM~7246976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone took pics of the setup, but on the corner light why are you playing your not sell sh*t..... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 13 2007, 05:53 PM~7250705
> *I don't think anyone took pics of the setup, but on the corner light why are you playing your not sell sh*t..... :0
> *


$50! CASH MONEY ONLY! NO TIRE KICKERS!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

didnt get the cheetah gurls tickets.. sorry mac2lac... 

did get the beyonce ones..but they already sold.. sorry


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone see the 6 car pile up no 610 and bellair today :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2007, 06:27 PM~7251419
> *anyone see the 6 car pile up no 610 and bellair today  :uh:
> *



troublemaker, rubber-neckers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 13 2007, 06:04 PM~7251699
> *troublemaker, pancake-neckers
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 13 2007, 03:53 PM~7250705
> *I don't think anyone took pics of the setup, but on the corner light why are you playing your not sell sh*t..... :0
> *


coca ls looks good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sic713 told me my shit might b ready this weknd :cheesy: , got some housecalls to do


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2007, 09:27 PM~7253449
> *sic713 told me my shit might b ready this weknd :cheesy: , got some housecalls to do
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2007, 08:27 PM~7253449
> *sic713 told me my shit might b ready this weknd :cheesy: , got some housecalls to do
> *


will it make it to missouri city? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2007, 09:27 PM~7253449
> *sic713 told me my shit might b ready this weknd :cheesy: , got some housecalls to do
> *


next!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2007, 08:27 PM~7253449
> *sic713 told me my shit might b ready this weknd :cheesy: , got some housecalls to do
> *


yes sir!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u aint ready to hit 225 on them gold roadstars


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

new spinners :0 



















:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2007, 08:30 PM~7253504
> *will it make it to missouri city?  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2007, 08:47 PM~7253766
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 13 2007, 09:43 PM~7253699
> *new spinners :0
> 
> 
> ...



i'm ready to see them on a car.....they are tight.....drove my lac there on dem daytons....no problems... :biggrin: ....hour and a half each way.....hhhhmmm should i lift it>>??? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2007, 09:53 PM~7253852
> *i'm ready to see them on a car.....they are tight.....drove my lac there on dem daytons....no problems... :biggrin: ....hour and a half each way.....hhhhmmm should i lift it>>??? :biggrin:
> *


no other way to do it.....lift it  



once the car gets some paint, then i'll be rollin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats ghey


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 13 2007, 11:20 PM~7254226
> *thats ghey
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sent sixty8imp a valentines on myspace, hope he approves it. hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 14 2007, 09:16 AM~7257809
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Don't get jealous :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FK VALENTINES DAY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 08:17 AM~7257817
> *Don't get jealous  :uh:
> *



:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 14 2007, 08:21 AM~7257835
> *FK VALENTINES DAY
> *



x20

:0 :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 14 2007, 09:23 AM~7257839
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 09:28 AM~7257869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


meatspin :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2007, 09:41 AM~7257941
> *meatspin :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2007, 06:51 PM~7251180
> *$50!  CASH MONEY ONLY!  NO TIRE KICKERS!!
> *


$50 dollar for a light. You must be trying to get your girl a V-day gift? :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2007, 10:15 PM~7253281
> *coca ls looks good.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx! Homie more updates to come! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 14 2007, 10:09 AM~7258177
> *$50 dollar for a light. You must be trying to get your girl a V-day gift? :nono:
> *


Nah, this is Hustletown, see a nga in need you inflate the price. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 10:26 AM~7258287
> *Nah, this is Hustletown, see a nga in need you inflate the price.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Understand but we are not on Wall St. I'm not in need of the part that bad. I have one in Dallas waiting for me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 14 2007, 10:32 AM~7258313
> *Understand but we are not on Wall St. I'm not in need of the part that bad. I have one in Dallas waiting for me!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 10:39 AM~7258353
> *
> *


Right now it just a matter of time b4 I head out to Dallas and pick up some more parts. But mainly waiting on the fool to finish my truck so I can do some more updates to the MC. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 14 2007, 10:43 AM~7258377
> *Right now it just a matter of time b4 I head out to Dallas and pick up some more parts. But mainly waiting on the fool to finish my truck so I can do some more updates to the MC. :0
> *


what kind of truck?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 10:49 AM~7258420
> *what kind of truck?
> *


The little yellow truck I posted when we were talking about hunting. You probably thought that I was b.sing but when they get it going you will see me rolling it.

I just rollin in my drop top! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 14 2007, 10:51 AM~7258431
> *
> *


What'z up cali rydah?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nothing chillen :biggrin: reading what i have missed in houston.. and it dont look like much :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 14 2007, 10:56 AM~7258481
> *The little yellow truck I posted when we were talking about hunting. You probably thought that I was b.sing but when they get it going you will see me rolling it.
> 
> I just rollin in my drop top! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You serious? LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 14 2007, 10:58 AM~7258503
> *nothing chillen  :biggrin: reading what i have missed in houston.. and it dont look like much  :nono:
> *


No you didn't miss much.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 10:59 AM~7258511
> *You serious?  LOL
> *


Yes sir boss! Need to go test out my SKS! :0 So I bought that truck so I can drive in the woods!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 14 2007, 09:01 AM~7258517
> *No you didn't miss much.
> *



i figured that... :biggrin: so whats up with you??? still tryna slang the ls for a caddy??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 14 2007, 11:03 AM~7258529
> *i figured that... :biggrin: so whats up with you??? still tryna slang the ls for a caddy??
> *


Nothing much just trying to get some more work done on the LS. Was trying to holla at the guy the bought the Coupe from Shaine to see if he wanted to do something but haven't heard anything back so I just might keep it and put some chrome panties, redo my setup, and slap some powder coated 13's. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 14 2007, 09:08 AM~7258558
> *Nothing much just trying to get some more work done on the LS. Was trying to holla at the guy the bought the Coupe from Shaine to see if he wanted to do something but haven't heard anything back so I just might keep it and put some chrome panties, redo my setup, and slap some powder coated 13's. :biggrin:
> *



must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 14 2007, 11:10 AM~7258575
> *must be nice  :biggrin:
> *


Just need to hit up the grocery store for parts soon.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 14 2007, 09:17 AM~7258619
> *Just need to hit up the grocery store for parts soon.
> *



lol... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

quiet today huh..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Valentines day, all the members are on myspace casanova'in the hoez.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7259869
> *Valentines day, all the members are on myspace casanova'in the hoez.
> *


ha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fk valentines. all i need are my ******


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7259869
> *Valentines day, all the members are on myspace casanova'in the hoez.
> *


Yep! Doing that internet pimping! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7260103


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 01:37 PM~7260235
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7260103
> *



mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 14 2007, 02:52 PM~7260348
> *mest up
> *


mang i'm trying to get some work done and my chick is tripping


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 14 2007, 03:24 PM~7260599
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2007, 10:52 AM~7259869
> *Valentines day, all the members are on myspace casanova'in the hoez.
> *



Thats funny! But you know your all myspacin it up doin the same!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Feb 14 2007, 02:45 PM~7260756
> *Thats funny! But you know your all myspacin it up doin the same!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Feb 14 2007, 03:45 PM~7260756
> *Thats funny! But you know your all myspacin it up doin the same!!!!!!
> *


Don't trip loca, i got a project due today. LOL

Did my share of owning a few mugs today in off topic though :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

stfu


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2007, 04:22 PM~7261073
> *stfu
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dropped Atmosphere....ready to go on my own....still wanna do some stuff Latin!! Need a new Monicker for myself and to create a website for....so when people ask where the pics will be....they can go there.  


Ready for Saturday at Fitzgeralds to see my boys in Eyeagainst!! It kinda feels good to not HAVE to go to a club. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2007, 05:49 PM~7261712
> *I dropped Atmosphere....ready to go on my own....still wanna do some stuff Latin!!  Need a new Monicker for myself and to create a website for....so when people ask where the pics will be....they can go there.
> Ready for Saturday at Fitzgeralds to see my boys in Eyeagainst!!  It kinda feels good to not HAVE to go to a club.  :biggrin:
> *


wtf?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 14 2007, 03:27 PM~7261109
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 she looks kinda damn good right thurr...... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7259869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I ALWAYS SAID.. FK A CLUB.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and imma beat shit out of next bish that fk's up my phone bill with another fk'n happy vtines day text msg.. fk'n hookaz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 14 2007, 03:49 PM~7261712
> *
> Ready for Saturday at Fitzgeralds to see my boys in Eyeagainst!!  It kinda feels good to not HAVE to go to a club.  :biggrin:
> *


i found myself at that place fitzgeralds it must have been head banger night cuz me and my homie were along way from home and out of place bigtime. never going back to that place


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2007, 06:46 PM~7262083
> *i found myself at that place fitzgeralds it must have been head banger night cuz me and my homie were along way from home and out of place bigtime. never going back to that place
> *


umm... every nite is headbanger/skater/punk nite.. my lil bro plays there sometimes with his band.. "focusyn"

yeah.. lil bro's a sk8ter.. i'm so ashamed. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 14 2007, 04:58 PM~7262202
> *umm...  every nite is headbanger/skater/punk nite.. my lil bro plays there sometimes with his band.. "focusyn"
> 
> yeah..  lil bro's a sk8ter..  i'm so ashamed.  :angry:
> *


i didnt know. never been there. i showed up in my chucks, but they werent worn out enuff to fit in..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 14 2007, 09:08 AM~7258558
> *Nothing much just trying to get some more work done on the LS. Was trying to holla at the guy the bought the Coupe from Shaine to see if he wanted to do something but haven't heard anything back so I just might keep it and put some chrome panties, redo my setup, and slap some powder coated 13's. :biggrin:
> *



that's funny i haven't heard my phone ring :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2007, 06:59 PM~7262220
> *i didnt know. never been there. i showed up in my chucks, but they werent worn out enuff to fit in..
> *


i never even been before.. bro invited bunch of times..but i had already seen the kinda crowd just by driving by a few times..and knew it wasn't place for me. and yeah.. if your clothes came new with tags on it.. you wont get past their dress code. gotta be sporting something from thrift store.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> that's funny i haven't heard my phone ring :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 14 2007, 05:10 PM~7261837
> *:0 she looks kinda damn good right thurr...... :0
> *



si senor


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they full of it.. i think


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Feb 14 2007, 09:31 PM~7264682
> *HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE!!!
> *


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup sweetness


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2007, 09:56 PM~7264963
> *sup sweetness
> *


I see you like that dark chocalate


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 15 2007, 12:02 AM~7265022
> *I see you like that dark chocalate
> *


he smooth talkin em to get his ride painted.. playa like that.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 14 2007, 09:56 PM~7264963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 14 2007, 10:13 PM~7265120
> *he smooth talkin em to get his ride painted..  playa like that..  lol
> *


U KEEP A PACK OF SALT DONT U


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2007, 10:29 PM~7265252
> *U KEEP A PACK OF SALT DONT U
> *


gotta keep that ham seasoned :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HUH WHUUUTTTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2007, 10:40 PM~7265357
> *HUH WHUUUTTTT
> *


nvm


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2007, 10:38 PM~7265331
> *gotta keep that ham seasoned :0
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** said ham


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2007, 05:46 PM~7262083
> *i found myself at that place fitzgeralds it must have been head banger night cuz me and my homie were along way from home and out of place bigtime. never going back to that place
> *


Thats cool...yeah its a rock music venue for local acts and some major label bands come through there when they start out. Maybe Numbers is more for u if you still dig on 80's The Cure type music.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 15 2007, 07:02 AM~7266779
> *Thats cool...yeah its a rock music venue for local acts and some major label bands come through there when they start out.  Maybe Numbers is more for u if you still dig on 80's The Cure type music.
> *


the music i like, too many hardheads places never last being open cuz someone gets shot. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 15 2007, 09:02 AM~7266779
> *Thats cool...yeah its a rock music venue for local acts and some major label bands come through there when they start out.  Maybe Numbers is more for u if you still dig on 80's The Cure type music.
> *


man said #'s and the cure! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2007, 09:14 AM~7266826
> *the music i like, too many hardheads places never last being open cuz someone gets shot.  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 15 2007, 09:02 AM~7266779
> *Thats cool...yeah its a rock music venue for local acts and some major label bands come through there when they start out.  Maybe Numbers is more for u if you still dig on 80's The Cure type music.
> *


Numbers is a freakshow, haven't been there since '95. I remember in the late 80's they use to have nickel beer, get fked up off 75 cents. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 08:16 AM~7266834
> *Numbers is a freakshow, haven't been there since '95.  I remember in the late 80's they use to have nickel beer, get fked up off 75 cents.  LOL
> *


:roflmao: i dont know. last time i went it wasnt that bad. maybe i went on a calm night but that was bout a year ago to see my friends band play. 


eh, and theres nothing wrong with the Cure!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 09:37 AM~7266930
> *:roflmao: i dont know. last time i went it wasnt that bad. maybe i went on a calm night but that was bout a year ago to see my friends band play.
> eh, and theres nothing wrong with the Crue!
> *


CRUE? MOTLEY CRUE?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 09:07 AM~7267038
> *CRUE?  MOTLEY CRUE?
> *


:uh: :twak:

you know i meant the Cure! and i know you like them cause you were at their concert too. haha!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 09:37 AM~7267162
> *:uh: :twak:
> 
> you know i meant the Cure! and i know you like them cause you were at their concert too. haha!
> *



with a mullet? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 10:37 AM~7267162
> *:uh: :twak:
> 
> you know i meant the Cure! and i know you like them cause you were at their concert too. haha!
> *


Never denied it, it's all about the New Wave/Industrial days :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So who rollin to Mardi Gra Sat???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2007, 10:55 AM~7267242
> *So who rollin to Mardi Gra Sat???
> *


nah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 09:49 AM~7267215
> *with a mullet? :0
> *


haha! i think i was still in pampers when latin had hair. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 09:51 AM~7267223
> *Never denied it, it's all about the New Wave/Industrial days  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 10:58 AM~7267254
> *haha! i think i was still in pampers when latin had hair. :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 10:00 AM~7267262
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 15 2007, 11:03 AM~7267277
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


you clicked on the wrong topic homie, LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=184607


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 09:05 AM~7267291
> *you clicked on the wrong topic homie, LOL
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=184607
> *


no was just passing thru baboso.. wait nevermind ill be nice dont want to be photoshopped :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 09:58 AM~7267254
> *haha! i think i was still in pampers when latin had hair. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 


next time you in pampers again....you'll be bald too....hahaha.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 12:03 PM~7267711
> *:0  :0
> next time you in pampers again....you'll be bald too....hahaha.... :biggrin:
> *


it's getting hot in thurr!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=319325


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 11:03 AM~7267711
> *:0  :0
> next time you in pampers again....you'll be bald too....hahaha.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 15 2007, 12:01 PM~7267697
> *no was just passing thru baboso.. wait nevermind ill be nice dont want to be photoshopped :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2007, 10:55 AM~7267242
> *So who rollin to Mardi Gra Sat???
> *


not me.. going to austin this weekend.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 10:06 AM~7267733
> *it's getting hot in thurr!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=319325
> *


 its gunna get deleted soon


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 11:44 AM~7268072
> *its gunna get deleted soon
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2007, 10:47 AM~7268109
> *:uh:
> *


stfu


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 12:07 PM~7268299
> *stfu
> *



REPOST


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 01:07 PM~7268299
> *stfu
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2007, 01:07 PM~7268306
> *REPOST
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

havent been to mardi gras in years. does it still get packed where u cant even move because im on call this weekend and looking for any excuse to get out of going to galveston in the middle of the night :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 06:16 AM~7266834
> *Numbers is a freakshow, haven't been there since '95.  I remember in the late 80's they use to have nickel beer, get fked up off 75 cents.  LOL
> *


Ha that was the shit back in the dayzzzzzzzzzzz nickle beer!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 15 2007, 11:07 AM~7268306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stfu x3


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 01:22 PM~7268433
> *stfux2
> 
> stfu x3
> *


Lick my balls you paint sniffin junky :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Feb 15 2007, 01:20 PM~7268424
> *Ha that was the shit back in the dayzzzzzzzzzzz nickle beer!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 11:27 AM~7268479
> *Lick my balls you paint sniffin junky :cheesy:
> *


lick my ass u shit textin ****..

ol 90'd cadillac dumpster diving bastard..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 01:41 PM~7268598
> *lick my ass u shit textin ****..
> 
> ol 90'd cadillac dumpster diving bastard..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 01:41 PM~7268598
> *lick my ass u shit textin ****..
> 
> ol 90'd cadillac dumpster diving bastard..
> *


I love my 40k dumpster......... :cheesy: You have no room to talk you tp sq taggin shit bag


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 01:42 PM~7268609
> *I love my 40k dumpster......... :cheesy:
> *


That's what it's appraised at?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 12:42 PM~7268609
> *I love my 40k dumpster......... :cheesy: You have no room to talk you tp sq taggin shit bag
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 01:43 PM~7268615
> *That's what it's appraised at?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 01:44 PM~7268627
> *
> *


Who appraised it for you?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 11:42 AM~7268609
> *I love my 40k dumpster......... :cheesy: You have no room to talk you tp sq taggin shit bag
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man...the rollin malo topic is tight....hahahaa


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 12:52 PM~7268696
> *man...the rollin malo topic is tight....hahahaa
> *



troublemaker


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2007, 12:54 PM~7268707
> *troublemaker
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2007, 01:54 PM~7268707
> *troublemaker
> *


delinquents


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 01:54 PM~7268721
> *delinquents
> *


yup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 01:56 PM~7268740
> *yup
> *


kneegrow, who appraised your car, need to get the gn appraised once i finish tuning it up.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 14 2007, 07:00 PM~7262231
> *that's funny i haven't heard my phone ring :biggrin:
> *


I posted it on here a few days back and I told Shaine about it b4 you picked the car up. :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 15 2007, 12:54 PM~7268707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

lol this is hilarious......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7268854

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2007, 02:12 PM~7268887
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7268854
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dang, mike got called a cap'n. LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: crazy.........its pretty hilarious i think.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 01:13 PM~7268892
> *dang, mike got called a cap'n.  LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 01:13 PM~7268892
> *dang, mike got called a cap'n.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: 

come on latin...wheres the pshop of mike with his cap'n uniform!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 11:42 AM~7268609
> *I love my 40k dumpster......... :cheesy: You have no room to talk you tp sq taggin shit bag
> *


hey i just hit a pothole on 225.. go fix it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 02:15 PM~7268913
> *:roflmao:
> 
> come on latin...wheres the pshop of mike with his cap'n uniform!!! :biggrin:
> *


can't do my homie like that. :nono: 

damn, mike busted out with my material!!! "PEDAL" :angry: 

GOT TO JOHN ROGANOWN HIS A$$!


----------



## chuca2007 (Feb 8, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 01:19 PM~7268961
> *can't do my homie like that.  :nono:
> 
> damn, mike busted out with my material!!!  "PEDAL"  :angry:
> ...


now youre cap'n. :uh: LOL

do you mean JOE rogan?!?!? :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well we all know what the topic of the day is..
bet ya 10 bucks by 5 oclock it would be 15 pages


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 02:20 PM~7268970
> *now youre cap'n. :uh: LOL
> 
> do you mean JOE rogan?!?!? :ugh:
> *


THAT NGA TOO CAPITANA!!!! LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7216890


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 01:20 PM~7268970
> *now youre cap'n. :uh: LOL
> 
> do you mean JOE rogan?!?!? :ugh:
> *



MEST UP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2007, 02:21 PM~7268983
> *MEST UP
> *


troublemakers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2007, 01:21 PM~7268983
> *MEST UP
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Latin Buger King called me and told me to tell you to come pick up your food and not to go to McDonald's.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 02:24 PM~7269013
> *x2 :angry:
> *


+4


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 12:29 PM~7269057
> *+4
> *


-2 divide by 6


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 01:46 PM~7269261
> *-2 divide by 6
> *



:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7269507


hno: hno: hno: hno: 

Its been nice knowing you homie...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAHAHAHA.....THESE DUDES ARE FKIN HILARIOUS......IT DOESN'T TAKE MUCH TO GET THEM GOING..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 02:18 PM~7269599
> *HAHAHAHA.....THESE DUDES ARE FKIN HILARIOUS......IT DOESN'T TAKE MUCH TO GET THEM GOING..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

some people....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2007, 03:12 PM~7269533
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7269507
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> ...


i want the ole school caddy :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 02:38 PM~7269812
> *i want the ole school caddy  :biggrin:
> *



Ill take his watch


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

you fkers ain't gettin my shit.... :angry: ....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

and the new used D's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2007, 03:49 PM~7269919
> *and the new used D's
> *


i'll take his fat laces


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

lmmfao @ tony o talkin shit to mike. :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic713 Today, 12:21 PM | | Post #73055 

some black guy

Posts: 8,663
Joined: Jan 2005
From: beltway 8 and telephone
Car Club: houston stylez b.c




well we all know what the topic of the day is..
bet ya 10 bucks by 5 oclock it would be 15 pages 

is almost there


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 03:04 PM~7270054
> *lmmfao @ tony o talkin shit to mike. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 03:05 PM~7270060
> *:uh:
> 
> I LOVE IT!!
> *


you better edit! :angry: 

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 03:07 PM~7270068
> *you better edit! :angry:
> 
> LOL :biggrin:
> *



i hit reply too fast.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Do any of you guys really care why that car is up for auction......? I know I dont!! I just hope it can make it back to the show scene


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

that car deserves to be on the showroom floor....it's bad ass.....but all this drama for what....i'm like dayum...i can't say shit...these *****'s all over me.....hahaha....it should go back to rollerz....cause everyone knows what club it's from regardless...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2007, 04:04 PM~7270054
> *lmmfao @ tony o talkin shit to mike. :biggrin:
> *


1st time i've seen tony0 go from casanova to g4ng4st4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 04:05 PM~7270060
> * :happysad:
> 
> I LOVE HIM!!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 04:14 PM~7270118
> *:ugh:
> *



x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

For those of you bidding on the LeCab It sold "buy it Now" to My Momma!! Im headed to the tax office to reg it in her name right now


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 03:13 PM~7270112
> *1st time i've seen tony0 go from casanova to g4ng4st4
> *


 :roflmao: thats why it was funny to me. i remember him and his thing for vanessa.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 04:18 PM~7270146
> *For those of you bidding on the LeCab It sold "buy it Now" to My Momma!! Im headed to the tax office to reg it in her name right now
> *


Alright Big Timer! I have everything in my brother name. But I'm still fly!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 15 2007, 04:19 PM~7270163
> *Alright Big Timer! I have everything in my brother name. But I'm still fly!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ima only child


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i put everything on my parents name


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 15 2007, 04:21 PM~7270181
> *i put everything on my parents name
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 04:20 PM~7270169
> *Ima only child
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i have nothing to worry about even though on paper, everything is in my own name


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 04:24 PM~7270215
> *i have nothing to worry about even though on paper, everything is in my own name
> *


I have everything on paper, but my dog ate it!!!!! :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 15 2007, 04:27 PM~7270248
> *I have everything on paper, but my dog ate it!!!!! :twak:
> *


i'd slap the hoe :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 04:27 PM~7270255
> *i'd slap the hoe  :angry:
> *


I said fck it! No more Buger King for you!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I have a Question...... What if some rich texas oil tycoon whats to buy the car from that auction?? Say he wants to have it in his 10th floor office as a show piece right next to his stuffed lions? And money is no object??? Then what??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 04:29 PM~7270276
> *I have a Question...... What if some rich texas oil tycoon whats to buy the car from that auction?? Say he wants to have it in his 10th floor office as a show piece right next to his stuffed lions? And money is no object??? Then what??
> *


i think he'd rather buy a ferarri


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 04:30 PM~7270281
> *i think he'd rather buy a ferarri
> *


you never know


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

the sun is shine'in Ima pull the lecab out and take it with me to the tax office on 6 n clay


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i know if my friend wins the bid that car will be in monterrey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 15 2007, 04:28 PM~7270264
> *I said fck it! No more Buger King for you!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dog said *"LS CORNER LAMP $52.95 CASH MONEY ONLY NO TIRE KICKERS OR UNEMPLOYEED ENTREPENEURS!!!!!!!"*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 04:29 PM~7270276
> *I have a Question...... What if some rich texas oil tycoon whats to buy the car from that auction?? Say he wants to have it in his 10th floor office as a show piece right next to his stuffed lions? And money is no object??? Then what??
> *


Texas oil tycoon Sixty8imp:










:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2007, 04:35 PM~7270335
> *dog said  "LS CORNER LAMP $52.95 CASH MONEY ONLY NO TIRE KICKERS OR UNEMPLOYEED ENTREPENEURS!!!!!!!"
> *


I will drop the dog off at the SPCA!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 15 2007, 04:36 PM~7270343
> *I will drop the dog off at the SPCA!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2007, 03:29 PM~7270276
> *I have a Question...... What if some rich texas oil tycoon whats to buy the car from that auction?? Say he wants to have it in his 10th floor office as a show piece right next to his stuffed lions? And money is no object??? Then what??
> *



rollerz would :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: his rich ass...and push the car off the 10th floor onto a specially built net that is extended from their candy coated helicopters escorted by their 2 stealth fighters...and get away clean :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 03:53 PM~7270488
> *rollerz would :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: his rich ass...and push the car off the 10th floor onto a specially built net that is extended from their candy coated helicopters escorted by their 2 stealth fighters...and get away clean :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 04:53 PM~7270488
> *rollerz would :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: his rich ass...and push the car off the 10th floor onto a specially built net that is extended from their candy coated helicopters escorted by their 2 stealth fighters...and get away clean :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

any of you fkers got an adex for sale??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

trouble makers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 04:53 PM~7270488
> *rollerz would :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: his rich ass...and push the car off the 10th floor onto a specially built net that is extended from their candy coated helicopters escorted by their 2 stealth fighters...and get away clean :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 15 2007, 04:35 PM~7270337
> *Texas oil tycoon Sixty8imp:
> 
> 
> ...


stupid.. 

i aint that skinny.. and dont dress like chingo bling


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 15 2007, 02:05 PM~7270056
> *sic713  Today, 12:21 PM    |  | Post #73055
> 
> some black guy
> ...


im a page off.. thats all


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what happen to rollin malo topic got deleted


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

quote=Coca Pearl,Feb 14 2007, 09:08 AM~7258558]Nothing much just trying to get some more work done on the LS. *Was trying to holla at the guy the bought the Coupe from Shaine to see if he wanted to do something but haven't heard anything back so *I just might keep it and put some chrome panties, redo my setup, and slap some powder coated 13's. :biggrin:
[/quote]


that's funny i haven't heard my phone ring :biggrin:


alot of typing but no action


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 04:53 PM~7270488
> *rollerz would :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns: his rich ass...and push the car off the 10th floor onto a specially built net that is extended from their candy coated helicopters escorted by their 2 stealth fighters...and get away clean :biggrin:
> *


SHAKE AND BAKE BABY


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Feb 15 2007, 06:49 PM~7272575
> *SHAKE AND BAKE BABY
> *


UUUUUMMMMMMMMMMM i love shake and bake po chops and shicken


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: i see u.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2007, 08:55 AM~7267242
> *So who rollin to Mardi Gra Sat???
> *


me and my homies, we r gonna b rolling DEEP


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 15 2007, 09:35 PM~7273051
> *UUUUUMMMMMMMMMMM i love shake and bake po chops and shicken
> *


yummy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2007, 09:54 PM~7273846
> *
> *


 hno: i see dead people



























:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2007, 10:00 PM~7273904
> *hno: i see dead people
> :cheesy:
> *


agreed...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

*Tomorrow (Friday) at 12-noon
Emilliano's off I-10 and Wayside

If you'd like to bring your lowrider, they are filming a movie with Danny Trejo...that guy from Bound By Honor....*

Hope to see ya'll there... 
Just keeping ya'll informed... this might have already been posted... :dunno:

-Dani-


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 15 2007, 10:00 PM~7273904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm haunting ya'lls ass.....haha....latin called me earlier and i told him....shit...aren't you surprised i'm still alive...he laughed and said...oh yeah...you supposed to get shot huh....haha...man that was crazy...too much drama....and i was just fkin with them dudes....it's all good... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2007, 10:02 PM~7274466
> *Tomorrow (Friday) at 12-noon
> Emilliano's off I-10 and Wayside
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slim get at me... i leave tonight i need to know what u need from pro hopper :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 16 2007, 12:02 AM~7274466
> *Tomorrow (Friday) at 12-noon
> Emilliano's off I-10 and Wayside
> 
> ...


umm.. like most people i'll be at work.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 15 2007, 07:59 PM~7272031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 16 2007, 12:02 AM~7274466
> *12-noon</span>
> Emilliano's off I-10 and Wayside
> 
> ...


  

This might be your break to get into the movies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2007, 12:06 AM~7274494
> *i'm haunting ya'lls ass.....haha....latin called me earlier and i told him....shit...aren't you surprised i'm still alive...he laughed and said...oh yeah...you supposed to get shot huh....haha...man that was crazy...too much drama....and i was just fkin with them dudes....it's all good... :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to have to duck, drop and roll on the ground constantly when I'm around you. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Liquor Store Clerk Shoots, Kills Robber*

HOUSTON -- A liquor store clerk shot and killed a man who tried to rob his store on Wednesday, officials told KPRC Local 2.

Houston police said the shooting happened at Ione's Liquor Mart on Broadway Street near Bellfort Street at about 5:45 p.m.

Officers said the robber pulled out a gun but was distracted when another customer walked in. The clerk then pulled out his own gun.

"The clerk was able to pull a firearm of his own and fatally shot the robbery suspect inside the store," Sgt. David Crane said.

Police said the robber walked in with two women. One was taken into custody for question but the other got away. Officials said they do not know if the women played a role in the robbery.

No charges have been filed against the clerk.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...*_


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 15 2007, 02:35 PM~7270337
> *Texas oil tycoon Sixty8imp:
> 
> 
> ...



Do they call him "Crazy Legs McGraw"????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 16 2007, 09:17 AM~7276173
> *Do they call him "Crazy Legs McGraw"????
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 07:21 AM~7276001
> *I'm going to have to duck, drop and roll on the ground constantly when I'm around you.  LOL
> *



got my vest already... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 16 2007, 02:00 AM~7275290
> *slim get at me... i leave tonight i need to know what u need from pro hopper  :biggrin:
> *


can you bring me back an all chrome 2pump set up?? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2007, 09:24 AM~7276196
> *got my vest already... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: You still hurr!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 08:31 AM~7276224
> *:cheesy:  You still hurr!
> *



It wont be long now....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 16 2007, 09:33 AM~7276233
> *It wont be long now....
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sssssshhhhhh....they lookin for me....i'm hidin with bin laden.....but i hear them candy coated helicopters flyin around....... :biggrin: 

them dudes took it too seriously....i was only fkn around....and they got all pissed off.....i tried to apologize.......lettin them know i was just playin....it's not like i was talkin shit bout homeboy or his car.....shit got deep quick....haha...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl is going to get you hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 08:37 AM~7276255
> *Coca Pearl is going to get you hno:
> *



i'll just throw him some argyle socks ...and he'll be aight..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 16 2007, 09:33 AM~7276233
> *It wont be long now....
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7276265
> *i'll just throw him some argyle socks ...and he'll be aight..... :biggrin:
> *


que que?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 08:43 AM~7276283
> *que que?
> *


like the ones carlton wears......con las linas de color buey....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2007, 09:45 AM~7276298
> *like the ones carlton wears......con las linas de color buey....
> *


 :0


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 08:16 AM~7276170
> *Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...
> *


maybe thats why all the other topics get invaded by houston lowriders. :dunno:


btw, mike...hope you stay alive. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 16 2007, 08:17 AM~7276173
> *Do they call him "Crazy Legs McGraw"????
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2007, 08:36 AM~7276246
> *sssssshhhhhh....they lookin for me....i'm hidin with bin laden.....but i hear them candy coated helicopters flyin around....... :biggrin:
> 
> them dudes took it too seriously....i was only fkn around....and they got all pissed off.....i tried to apologize.......lettin them know i was just playin....it's not like i was talkin shit bout homeboy or his car.....shit got deep quick....haha...
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 10:30 AM~7276602
> *btw, mike...hope you stay alive.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: 

LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 16 2007, 09:29 AM~7276594
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 16 2007, 10:29 AM~7276594
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 09:30 AM~7276602
> *maybe thats why all the other topics get invaded by houston lowriders. :dunno:
> btw, mike...hope you stay alive.
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2007, 09:35 AM~7276652
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 09:38 AM~7276670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 16 2007, 10:49 AM~7276750
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2007, 07:36 AM~7276246
> *sssssshhhhhh....they lookin for me....i'm hidin with bin laden.....but i hear them candy coated helicopters flyin around....... :biggrin:
> 
> them dudes took it too seriously....i was only fkn around....and they got all pissed off.....i tried to apologize.......lettin them know i was just playin....it's not like i was talkin shit bout homeboy or his car.....shit got deep quick....haha...
> *


dont feel bad.. they want my ass to.. check their topic.. page 1000 i think.. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 16 2007, 09:49 AM~7276750
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...



best shyt ever.... sure classic!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 10:51 AM~7276771
> *dont feel bad.. they want my ass to.. check their topic.. page 1000 i think.. lol
> *


  















:wave: x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 08:53 AM~7276781
> *
> :wave: x2
> *


that was lat yr.. im still alive so yea...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 10:54 AM~7276787
> *that was lat yr.. im still alive so yea...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 16 2007, 09:49 AM~7276750
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!! AH SHIT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THATS FKIN AWESOME. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 11:35 AM~7277034
> *LMMFAO!!! AH SHIT...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THATS FKIN AWESOME.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


candy coated laser rays :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 16 2007, 09:49 AM~7276750
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...




see....now i have a fan club.....rollerz made me famous.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 10:40 AM~7276680
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 16 2007, 10:52 AM~7276777
> *best shyt ever.... sure classic!
> *


awww man LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 11:16 AM~7277374
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

the mods are here...... Shhhhhhhhhhhhh......... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what's up H-town?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's up loco

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tequilalow57, mac2lac, arabretard


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 11:16 AM~7277374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: x1000000000000000


:roflmao: fk that. im was not meant to be a housewife.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 12:26 PM~7277456
> *:twak: x1000000000000000
> :roflmao:  fk that. im was not meant to be a housewife.
> *


I dont want a house wife I want a woman to work and then come home and cook dinner :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2007, 10:13 AM~7277341
> *see....now i have a fan club.....rollerz made me famous.... :biggrin:
> *



Not a fan... :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2007, 12:27 PM~7277471
> *I dont want a house wife I want a woman to work and then come home and cook dinner :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 16 2007, 12:29 PM~7277483
> *Not a fan...  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


true, oscar is a solo rider of america


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2007, 11:27 AM~7277471
> *I dont want a house wife I want a woman to work and then come home and cook dinner :biggrin:
> *


  

i can live with that as long as the guy is cleaning up afterwards.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 12:33 PM~7277522
> *
> 
> i can live with that as long as the guy is cleaning up afterwards.
> *


holy crap my girl and you are alot alike then


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 11:33 AM~7277522
> *
> 
> i can live with that as long as the guy is cleaning up afterwards.
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 10:32 AM~7277506
> *true, oscar is a solo rider of america
> *


 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 16 2007, 11:34 AM~7277531
> *holy crap my girl and you are alot alike then
> *


 :thumbsup: 

thats awesome.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 16 2007, 10:35 AM~7276652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



but them choppaz aint candy coated..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 12:33 PM~7277522
> *
> 
> i can live with that as long as the guy is cleaning up afterwards.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Discussed with Hrnybrneyz & Liv4Lacs about having another gathering at a buttnekkid club before we head out to the Royal Touch picnic on March 25th. What do you all think about the weekend before which is March 17th? Has to be somewhere off 290 or around that area so that Mike and his wife can go to it also w/o having to dip far into Houston.*

Post ideas on stripclubs/buttnekkids


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 11:48 AM~7277657
> *Discussed with Hrnybrneyz & Liv4Lacs about having another gathering at a buttnekkid club before we head out to the Royal Touch picnic on March 25th.  What do you all think about the weekend before which is March 17th?  Has to be somewhere off 290 or around that area so that Mike and his wife can go to it also w/o having to dip far into Houston.
> 
> Post ideas on stripclubs/buttnekkids
> *



good idea....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 12:48 PM~7277657
> *Discussed with Hrnybrneyz & Liv4Lacs about having another gathering at a buttnekkid club before we head out to the Royal Touch picnic on March 25th.  What do you all think about the weekend before which is March 17th?  Has to be somewhere off 290 or around that area so that Mike and his wife can go to it also w/o having to dip far into Houston.
> 
> Post ideas on stripclubs/buttnekkids
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 11:48 AM~7277657
> *Discussed with Hrnybrneyz & Liv4Lacs about having another gathering at a buttnekkid club before we head out to the Royal Touch picnic on March 25th.  What do you all think about the weekend before which is March 17th?  Has to be somewhere off 290 or around that area so that Mike and his wife can go to it also w/o having to dip far into Houston.
> 
> Post ideas on stripclubs/buttnekkids
> *


i dont know of any buttnekkids. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 12:48 PM~7277657
> *Discussed with Hrnybrneyz & Liv4Lacs about having another gathering at a buttnekkid club before we head out to the Royal Touch picnic on March 25th.  What do you all think about the weekend before which is March 17th?  Has to be somewhere off 290 or around that area so that Mike and his wife can go to it also w/o having to dip far into Houston.
> 
> Post ideas on stripclubs/buttnekkids
> *


i'll go check out da the buttnekkids and report back when i find good location! someone just paypal me the $ i need for drinks,cover,lap dances! my usual service fees will be waived.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 12:55 PM~7277726
> *i dont know of any buttnekkids. :angel:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 16 2007, 12:55 PM~7277733
> *i'll go check out da the buttnekkids and report back when i find good location!  someone just paypal me the $ i need for drinks,cover,lap dances!  my usual service fees will be waived.
> 
> 
> *


as long as you wear your strippy boots


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 12:57 PM~7277756
> *as long as you wear your strippy boots
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

gotta go outside city limits to get the best show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry7277711 


trouble makers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 16 2007, 12:58 PM~7277770
> *:uh:
> 
> mest up
> *


i'd tip you :angry:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

sup errrrybody...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 16 2007, 12:59 PM~7277779
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry7277711
> trouble makers.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 16 2007, 11:56 AM~7277739
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 16 2007, 11:59 AM~7277779
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry7277711
> trouble makers.
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dead men walking


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 16 2007, 11:59 AM~7277779
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry7277711
> trouble makers.
> *


mest up....fker...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

umm just ate some timmy chans..
im good to go now..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 12:17 PM~7277987
> *umm just ate some timmy chans..
> im good to go now..
> *


dayum i havent had timmy chans in along time.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 11:18 AM~7277994
> *dayum i havent had timmy chans in along time.
> *


i gotta shit now..

come over later baby.. i still got a whole thing of shrimp fried rice and some wings.. we can share a big cup of kool-aid


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 16 2007, 12:16 PM~7277978
> *dead men walking
> *


 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 12:20 PM~7278014
> *i gotta shit now..
> 
> come over later baby.. i still got a whole thing of shrimp  fried rice and some wings.. we can share a big cup of kool-aid
> *


:ugh: :twak: 

re-heated chineses food is nasty. :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 16 2007, 11:22 AM~7278031
> *:ugh: :twak:
> 
> re-heated chineses food is nasty. :barf:
> *


shit aint real chinese food..
it hood-nese...
ill keep it warm for u..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2007, 01:16 PM~7277983
> *mest up....fker...
> *


x2 got to respect everyone.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 12:17 PM~7277987
> *umm just ate some timmy chans..
> im good to go now..
> *



damn good grubb right thurrr......

man we went to an HLC meeting....and we had timmy chans in the back of the tahoe.....pulled it out and big john said....oh snap...that's a w6 right right.....hahahah...man we laugh all the way home about that shit....cause the ***** was right..hahaha..


----------



## SIX-8*CAPRICE (Aug 9, 2006)

NOW DOING CUSTOM CAR CLUB PENDANTS


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whats going down this weekend


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX-8*CAPRICE_@Feb 16 2007, 01:53 PM~7278346
> *NOW DOING CUSTOM CAR CLUB PENDANTS
> 
> 
> ...


You do the car club pendants and I'll do her!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 15 2007, 06:28 PM~7271205
> *stupid..
> 
> i aint that skinny.. and dont dress like chingo bling
> *


Why can't you be the Tamaley King!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> quote=Coca Pearl,Feb 14 2007, 09:08 AM~7258558]Nothing much just trying to get some more work done on the LS. *Was trying to holla at the guy the bought the Coupe from Shaine to see if he wanted to do something but haven't heard anything back so *I just might keep it and put some chrome panties, redo my setup, and slap some powder coated 13's. :biggrin:


that's funny i haven't heard my phone ring :biggrin:
alot of typing but no action 
[/quote]

Hit me up with a number and we'll put titles up!!!! :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7278499


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 01:25 PM~7278617
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7278499
> *



mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *vandalized318*


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 16 2007, 02:34 PM~7278696
> *mest up
> *


AGREE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 02:35 PM~7278711
> *AGREE
> *


Kids playing pin the tail on the donkey is a :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 16 2007, 02:38 PM~7278740
> *Kids playing pin the tail on the donkey is a :nono:
> *


Homies rolling with a sidecorner lamp missing is a :nono: 

Ring me up when you downtown eating peanut butter sammiches


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 01:53 PM~7278871
> *Homies rolling with a sidecorner lamp missing is a :nono:
> 
> Ring me up when you downtown eating peanut butter sammiches
> *



peanut butter is not good for la raza at this time....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

coca pearl am going to fw this weekend need to bring my furniture from my other apt if u need anything back from up there.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 02:53 PM~7278871
> *Homies rolling with a sidecorner lamp missing is a :nono:
> 
> Ring me up when you downtown eating peanut butter sammiches
> *


Down eat sammiches homie! Only hot plates lunches. Ask the homie I still have his bish!!!!! :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 16 2007, 02:57 PM~7278910
> *coca pearl am going to fw this weekend need to bring my furniture from my other apt if u need anything back from up there.
> *


Yep a new wifey! :biggrin: The corner light and driver side moldings from Gilbert over at Bad Boyz Hydro'z!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i can get the parts not the wife


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 16 2007, 02:57 PM~7278908
> *peanut butter is not good for la raza at this time....
> *


My son doesn't eat peanut butter either!!!! :nono:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

if i bring new wife she migth get lost on her way here and end up in my apt


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

coca u got pm :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 16 2007, 03:05 PM~7278964
> *i can get the parts not the wife
> *


Kool! Just hog tie her and put her in the trunk!! 










If you get pulled over bring her to.










:thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 16 2007, 03:06 PM~7278973
> *if i bring new wife she migth get lost on her way here and end up in my apt
> *


We can tag team her!!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 16 2007, 03:32 PM~7279220
> *lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


She can be the play toy! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 16 2007, 03:44 PM~7279334
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


x2 don't see why two men would want to be in the same room dicking down a chick. i'll leave that to the pr0n people.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 03:46 PM~7279358
> *x2 don't see why two men would want to be in the same room dicking down a chick.  i'll leave that to the pr0n people.
> *


I'm the pron star with chicks. I like to fck them in the azz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 02:46 PM~7279358
> *x2 don't see why two men would want to be in the same room dicking down a chick.  i'll leave that to the pr0n people.
> *



agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 16 2007, 03:48 PM~7279381
> *I'm the pron star with chicks. I like to fck them in the azz!!!! :biggrin:
> *


make sure you don't slip and get your homie in the bootyhole


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Well I'm out, another Regal (1987) coming to Houston tomorrow. You better be ready Boiler, I'm heading out at 6 A.M. :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 03:50 PM~7279396
> *make sure you don't slip and get your homie in the bootyhole
> *


:nono: 
I'm not that type of ************!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 03:54 PM~7279446
> *Well I'm out, another Regal (1987) coming to Houston tomorrow.  You better be ready Boiler, I'm heading out at 6 A.M.  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

stupid buick.. my damn water pump was leaking.. but i got it fix.. good thing daddy a mechanic..
and not u coca pearl.. u aint my daddy no mo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 02:53 PM~7279966
> *stupid buick.. my damn water pump was leaking.. but i got it fix.. good thing daddy a mechanic..
> and not u coca pearl.. u aint my daddy no mo
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 04:53 PM~7279966
> *stupid buick.. my damn water pump was leaking.. but i got it fix.. good thing daddy a mechanic..
> and not u coca pearl.. u aint my daddy no mo
> *


Tell your momma to give me back my damn child support check back then. 

Fckin kids! Go to your room!!:buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 16 2007, 02:57 PM~7280001
> *Tell your momma to give me back my damn child support check back then.
> 
> Fckin kids! Go to your room!!:buttkick:
> *


fuck u and my room..my momma aint givin u shit back.. that moneys goin to my bike


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 08:00 PM~7281078
> *fuck u and my room..my momma aint givin u shit back.. that moneys goin to my bike
> *


I see right now that we are going to be on Nanny 911. For me kicking you ass you little bastard!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 16 2007, 06:38 PM~7281354
> *I see right now that we are going to be on Nanny 911. For me kicking you ass you little bastard!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 awww im tellin momma u called me a bastard..she aint gunna let u claim me on your taxes next yr


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 08:55 PM~7281505
> *awww im tellin momma u called me a bastard..she aint gunna let u claim me on your taxes next yr
> *


Quit being a start azz fcker! Don't tell momma hno: that I need you for next yr.... 

What'z been going on?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 16 2007, 07:08 PM~7281616
> *Quit being a start azz fcker! Don't tell momma hno: that I need you for next yr....
> 
> What'z been going on?
> *


lol.. nada.. just got done with the body work on boilers cutty..
tommorow its gets the candy treatment....

whast been up with u


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2007, 09:15 PM~7281655
> *lol.. nada.. just got done with the body work on boilers cutty..
> tommorow its gets the candy treatment....
> 
> ...


Cool. Wait for these fcker to finish my hunting truck so I can roll it.... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2007, 10:02 PM~7274466
> *Tomorrow (Friday) at 12-noon
> Emilliano's off I-10 and Wayside
> 
> ...



damn good actor :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 16 2007, 09:24 PM~7281729
> *damn good actor :biggrin:
> *


Was on my way to the North at that time could not make it out!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 13 2007, 09:43 PM~7253699
> *new spinners :0
> 
> 
> ...












:cheesy:

thanks again to the homie Danny


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 16 2007, 08:29 PM~7281776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> that's funny i haven't heard my phone ring :biggrin:
> alot of typing but no action


Hit me up with a number and we'll put titles up!!!! :0 :0
[/quote]

713-248-1759


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 16 2007, 07:29 PM~7281776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> Hit me up with a number and we'll put titles up!!!! :0 :0


713-248-1759
[/quote]

U'r a cool homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 16 2007, 08:29 PM~7281776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD THEY FOUND A GOOD HOME :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Feb 16 2007, 09:49 AM~7276750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I'm assuming your referring to me....sorry, don't do strip clubs.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyone in Houston lookin for a ride Im sellin this Infiniti I30
http://houston.craigslist.org/car/279933391.html


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 03:54 PM~7279446
> *Well I'm out, another Regal (1987) coming to Houston tomorrow.  You better be ready Boiler, I'm heading out at 6 A.M.  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


damn niggga didnt you justt get rid of a regal


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Everybody get up it is time to watch Sat. morning cartoons in your Power Ranger underwear. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 16 2007, 07:29 PM~7281776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u think u cool or what


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

gaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

explosion around the corner from my old place.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lil something..
to be continued








slim playing around with my damn tape.. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

those baytons on the cutlass are badass, my bad did i spell that wrong :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

big foto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2007, 08:46 PM~7287465
> *those baytons on the cutlass are badass, my bad did i spell that wrong  :uh:
> *


thought they were zaytons?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 17 2007, 08:02 PM~7287792
> *big foto
> *



i know my fault... :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

http://i9.tinypic.com/2pzjxxx.jpg
Baytowns New club
"Baytown Donks Car Club :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOD WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHYYYYYYY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5044193


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 17 2007, 10:44 PM~7288282
> *http://i9.tinypic.com/2pzjxxx.jpg
> Baytowns New club
> "Baytown Donks Car Club :0
> ...


danny's club member......


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 17 2007, 11:07 PM~7288414
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5044193
> *


that was my car....candy lasers are a bitch.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 17 2007, 11:44 PM~7288282
> *http://i9.tinypic.com/2pzjxxx.jpg
> Baytowns New club
> "Baytown Donks Car Club :0
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2007, 08:30 PM~7287401
> *lil something..
> to be continued
> 
> ...


ha ha ha hater


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE HUSTLE TOWN AREA! CHECK IT OUT WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO TEXAS AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!

THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" CAR CLUB, KEEPEN IT TRADITIONAL!!!!
"WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA! 
www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 18 2007, 08:46 AM~7289647
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE HUSTLE TOWN AREA! CHECK IT OUT WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO TEXAS AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" CAR CLUB, KEEPEN IT TRADITIONAL!!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE NEW MEXICO AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO YOUR AREA, AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE COLORADO AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS IN THE COLORADO AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO COLORADO AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE AUSTRALIA AREA! CHECK IT OUT, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO "AUS" AREA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES"!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE ARIZONA AREA! CHECK IT OUT, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO ARZIONA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" !!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE OHIO AREA! CHECK IT OUT, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO, "OHIO" AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE NORTH WEST AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" IS LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO THE NORTH WEST AREA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE "PA" AREA, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO "PA" AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE LOUISVILLE AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB IS COMMING TO COLORADO AREA! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO LOUISVILLE AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE UTAH AREA! CHECK IT OUT, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO UTAH AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE ILLINOIS AREA! CHECK IT OUT, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO ILLINOIS AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE NORTH CAROLINA AREA! CHECK IT OUT, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO NORTH CAROLINA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE INDIANA AREA! CHECK IT OUT, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO INDIANA AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE "ATL" AREA! CHECK IT OUT, WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO THE "ATL" AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" COLORADO CHAPTER!!!!
> "WIN, LOSE. OR TIE, ITS "GOOD TIMES" TILL WE DIE!!!!!!!!!ALEX ELA!
> www.goodtimescarclub.com <<<<<CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

trouble makers

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry7289978


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Always starting somthing.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Feb 18 2007, 07:46 AM~7289647
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE HUSTLE TOWN AREA! CHECK IT OUT WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 16 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING SCENE TO TEXAS AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> THANKS FROM THE "GOOD TIMES" CAR CLUB, KEEPEN IT TRADITIONAL!!!!
> ...


Good luck. Houston is known for doing our own thing, thats one reason I think you don't see chapters from many of the large multi chapters clubs here. But if it does work out for you that will be good just another club add to the mix.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 18 2007, 10:41 AM~7290325
> *Good luck. Houston is known for doing our own thing, thats one reason I think you don't see chapters from many of the large multi chapters clubs here. But if it does work out for you that will be good just another club add to the mix.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk lowriders.. donks are whats going on now!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 03:18 PM~7291264
> *fk lowriders..  donks are whats going on now!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

There alot of Chingo and company fans in the area? We got to see him up here at a show in September... real funny. Anyway, here's a couple pics. Enjoy.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 04:18 PM~7291264
> *fk lowriders..  donks are whats going on now!
> *


my lil bro say get on his level :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2007, 07:15 PM~7292258
> *my lil bro say get on his level :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


like my sig says.. boys trying to download my style! btw, 96 is just my daily... i'll toss it out tomorrow and work on something else.. that ride dont mean shit to me. tell lil bro to park a classic next to his ride, then maybe he'll be at my level.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..and tell lil bro i got an SS grill.. $25.. ask sic for pics.. thing still sittin in his garage. also got front corner lights.. $15

can't help em with that gap between door and fender though..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 07:27 PM~7292343
> *oh..and tell lil bro i got an SS grill.. $25..     ask sic for pics..  thing still sittin in his garage.  also got front corner lights.. $15
> 
> can't help em with that gap between door and fender though..
> ...


car sold already he got another in the works.... thats what happends when you got lambo doors he said getcha sum 24s bang and poptrunk.......oh yea he's going 26's on this one ......***** said he didnt wanna capala bootleg like you did :roflmao: :roflmao: nice try


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2007, 08:07 PM~7292687
> *car sold already he got another in the works.... thats what happends when you got lambo doors he said getcha sum 24s bang and poptrunk.......oh yea he's going 26's on this one ......***** said he didnt wanna capala bootleg like you did  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  nice try
> *


lambo doors? 24's? 26's? no thanks.. only 68' getting $ spent on it from now on. daily is as good as it will get.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Check out the video I made. I know the quality sucks but I was bored and made it using videos I had on my computer. 
Houston Lowriders


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

repost


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What'z up Houston!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

apple over silver tease


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Aztec Image making a comeback :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 08:08 PM~7293608
> *apple over silver tease
> 
> 
> ...


damn it looks nice


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looks good sic...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:08 PM~7293608
> *apple over silver tease
> 
> 
> ...


would have looked better if you had left what i did on the hood....





























jk looks good


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:08 PM~7293608
> *apple over silver tease
> 
> 
> ...


SIC PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THA H-TOWN.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 18 2007, 08:23 PM~7293811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 sho.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WAT IT DO SLIM!!!U AINT OUT CRIPIN TONIGHT..... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 18 2007, 10:28 PM~7293872
> *WAT IT DO SLIM!!!U AINT OUT CRIPIN TONIGHT..... :biggrin:
> *


naw i just got home from hwy 6 area


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:28 PM~7293867
> *thanks
> haha.. if u didnt do so many lines. :uh: .simple and clean homie..  :biggrin:
> but u know what your doing..
> ...


i'll show ya whats up on the complicated stuff when you ready have ya doinng LA STYLE radical roofs in no time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2007, 08:32 PM~7293923
> *i'll show ya whats up on the complicated stuff when you ready have ya doinng LA STYLE radical roofs in no time
> *


im already doing that.. you just havent see it yet..
just wait


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 18 2007, 08:12 PM~7293655
> *Aztec Image making a comeback :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wishbone, narrow rear end how did i know :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 18 2007, 10:08 PM~7293608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would have came out better if sic woulda borrowed couple of kids from the skoo across street.. and let them lay out the stripping.. 


oh, sic.. got any silver laying around? dust covers came in..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2007, 10:37 PM~7293994
> *wishbone, narrow rear end how did i know  :biggrin:
> *


 cause u used chrome paint on yours?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 08:38 PM~7294004
> *
> oh, sic..  got any silver laying around?  dust covers came in..
> *


yea.. i got some


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:39 PM~7294028
> *yea.. i got some
> *


drop em off tomorrow nite then


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 08:40 PM~7294032
> *drop em off tomorrow nite then
> *


no wait.. i dont have my compressor.. all my shits at boilers..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: fk it.. i'll use some spray paint.. pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:41 PM~7294049
> *no wait.. i dont have my compressor.. all my shits at boilers..
> *


oh *****.. if u aint gonna have ur own shop.. ditch the buick and get a truck.. geez... "mobile yandy layer" man hold up!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 08:42 PM~7294078
> *oh *****.. if u aint gonna have ur own shop.. ditch the buick and get a truck..  geez...  "mobile yandy layer"  man hold up!!
> *


no.. im not done with boilers car.. thats why all my shits there.. i got a truck.. dont worry bout me sucka


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:45 PM~7294126
> *no.. im not done with boilers car.. thats why all my shits there.. i got a truck.. dont worry bout me sucka
> *


oh.. that chevy wif da plush interior? i member that one.. gangsta!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 08:46 PM~7294140
> *oh.. that chevy wif da plush interior?  i member that one.. gangsta!!
> *


already.. runs good.. thats all that matters


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah *****.. i might need your services again soon.. i want a trike.. like a 26" beach cruiser trike.. with fleetwood fenders over back wheels.. and front fender with headlight molded in.. but on purpose, i wanna make it look real bootleg.. 
imma call it "lac'n fundz"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 08:50 PM~7294187
> *ah *****.. i might need your services again soon.. i want a trike..  like a 26" beach cruiser trike..  with fleetwood fenders over back wheels..  and front fender with headlight molded in.. but on purpose, i wanna make it look real bootleg..
> imma call it "lac'n fundz"
> *


your retarded


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:53 PM~7294228
> *your retarded
> *


fk u then.. i'll take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 10:42 PM~7294058
> *:uh:    fk it.. i'll use some spray paint..  pussy
> *


That's a serious :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
Paint or chrome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 08:54 PM~7294232
> *fk u then.. i'll take my business elsewhere.
> *


ok.. to who? no one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 18 2007, 10:55 PM~7294244
> *That's a serious  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> Paint or chrome!!! :biggrin:
> *


just wait.. gonna come out gangsta! i'm like a magician with rattle can paint!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 10:58 PM~7294289
> *just wait.. gonna come out gangsta!  i'm like a magician with rattle can paint!
> *


Sh*t is going to have runs in it and going to be spray painted extra thick... Don't do it!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sic your step mom broke my phone in half that bish!!!! :tears: 
Now I can't call and check on my kids...... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:57 PM~7294279
> *ok.. to who? no one
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 18 2007, 11:00 PM~7294315
> *Sh*t is going to have runs in it and going to be spray painted extra thick... Don't do it!!!!!!
> *


actually i did it before when i had choppaz on my blazer.. came out fine.. even rattle can painted interior to monte. just gotta be patient and lay thin coats and let dry between


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 18 2007, 09:02 PM~7294331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea,exactly


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 11:03 PM~7294346
> *actually i did it before when i had choppaz on my blazer.. came out fine..  even rattle can painted interior to monte.  just gotta be patient and lay thin coats and let dry between
> *


But if the sh*t gets chiped on painted interior it looks fcked ,but I know that I will be going up against that soon. 

On my first monte I had I rattled the can on my ome rims and rolled the spokes hubs..... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 11:04 PM~7294370
> *and u telling me because?
> *


U want be getting u'r child support check next week................... :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 18 2007, 11:07 PM~7294388
> *But if the sh*t gets chiped on painted interior it looks fcked ,but I know that I will be going up against that soon.
> 
> On my first monte I had I rattled the can on my ome rims and rolled the spokes hubs..... :0
> *


i use a glaze as a clear coat..meant for pottery and shyt.. gives it smooth hard coat.. real gangsta that stuff is.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 18 2007, 09:08 PM~7294396
> *U want be getting u'r child support check next week................... :0  :0
> *


i dont care.. youll just get locked up..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 11:04 PM~7294370
> *and u telling me because?
> *


U want be getting u'r child support check next week................... :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2007, 06:46 PM~7287465
> *those baytons on the cutlass are badass, my bad did i spell that wrong  :uh:
> *


they use to b on ur ex 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 11:10 PM~7294411
> *i dont care.. youll just get locked up..
> *


I'll be on the run as always........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

both pairs of mach 3 for sale. $75 each pair ( 2 spring in a pair for you slow fools)....boiler whats up?????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 11:09 PM~7294401
> *i use a glaze as a clear coat..meant for pottery and shyt..  gives it smooth hard coat..    real gangsta that stuff is.
> *


Sounds kool!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2007, 11:13 PM~7294445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tell dena.. them purple ones will match her top!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 18 2007, 11:13 PM~7294448
> *Sounds kool!
> *


people use to ask who painted my swtichbox.. like "how they get clear coat so smooth" i'd be like "glaze i got at hobby store" lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 18 2007, 09:12 PM~7294438
> *I'll be on the run as always........
> *


ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 11:16 PM~7294478
> *people use to ask who painted my swtichbox..  like "how they get clear coat so smooth"  i'd be like "glaze i got at hobby store"  lol
> *


I'm going to have my switch plate engraved......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2007, 09:13 PM~7294445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u suppost to call me? :uh: well anyways hold me a pair of them mach 3'sss


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 18 2007, 11:20 PM~7294521
> *I'm going to have my switch plate engraved......
> *


  imma use house switches.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2007, 09:22 PM~7294537
> *u suppost to call me? :uh: well anyways hold me a pair of them mach 3'sss
> *


***** u said u were gonna call me. i didnt go to ptown today. but u want a pair they are yours



1 pair left


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 11:16 PM~7294478
> *people use to ask who painted my swtichbox..  like "how they get clear coat so smooth"  i'd be like "glaze i got at hobby store"  lol
> *


I'm going to have my switch plate engraved......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 11:17 PM~7294497
> *ok
> *


I just bought this with you child support check. Blackberry 7100i


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 18 2007, 11:23 PM~7294551
> *    imma use house switches.
> *


I'll got the clapper on mine. Clap on/Clap off!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 18 2007, 09:29 PM~7294592
> *I just bought this with you child support check. Blackberry 7100i
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2007, 11:22 PM~7294537
> *u suppost to call me? :uh: well anyways hold me a pair of them mach 3'sss
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 11:30 PM~7294612
> *ok
> *


Thanx foe the support!!!!! :thumbsup: 
I'll hook you up with the kids meal for McDonald's and you get to pick the toy you want!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm out.. deuce


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 18 2007, 09:33 PM~7294645
> *Thanx foe the support!!!!! :thumbsup:
> I'll hook you up with the kids meal for McDonald's and you get to pick the toy you want!!!!
> *


ok


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> ***** u said u were gonna call me. i didnt go to ptown today. but u want a pair they are yours
> 1 pair left
> [/quot SAVE ME A PAIR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 16 2007, 04:08 PM~7279607
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy: 

paint + fillers = good as new. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Feb 16 2007, 11:43 PM~7282828
> * :uh:  I'm assuming your referring to me....sorry, don't do strip clubs.
> *


more pan for macalac, liv4lacs, hrnbrneye & me :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2007, 09:07 AM~7284805
> *damn niggga didnt you justt get rid of a regal
> *


yes, got the regal blues :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2007, 10:08 PM~7293608
> *apple over silver tease
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 07:20 AM~7296258
> *more pan for macalac, liv4lacs, hrnbrneye & me  :cheesy:
> *


so when is this going down?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame... 

Ill kill ya if youre not devout!!*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 19 2007, 08:37 AM~7296288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hrnybrneye won't go unless there is another female that isn't a stripper present. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 07:40 AM~7296299
> *hrnybrneye won't go unless there is another female that isn't a stripper present.  :angry:
> *



mest up...


lets find one. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 07:39 AM~7296294
> *
> Ill kill ya if youre not devout!!
> *





:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 08:42 AM~7296304
> *mest up...
> lets find one.  :biggrin:
> *


Take your wife.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 07:44 AM~7296309
> *Take your wife.
> *



nah....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 08:45 AM~7296317
> *nah....
> *


true, danny might ask her if she's hot.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2006, 10:47 AM~5519287
> *Here's another one for your archive.  actually two, his ex all drunk and stoned.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


We can see if provok can take that stoner with us to the strippytippy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 07:48 AM~7296321
> *We can see if provok can take that stoner with us to the strippytippy.
> *



true.... 

or he might have another one to take.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 08:55 AM~7296339
> *true....
> 
> or he might have another one to take.
> *


true.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 08:16 AM~7296252
> *:cheesy:
> 
> paint + fillers = good as new.  :biggrin:
> ...


i like how you made the bumpers "floaters" never would have thought of something like that.. good custom work!  



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 19 2007, 08:20 AM~7296258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see her pic... she hot!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 08:40 AM~7296299
> *hrnybrneye won't go unless there is another female that isn't a stripper present.  :angry:
> *


invite cochiina!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:15 AM~7296413
> *invite cochiina!!
> *


She'll be taking applications for myspace friends request. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 08:15 AM~7296413
> *invite cochiina!!
> *



shes too wholesome for that.... :twak: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 09:19 AM~7296432
> *shes too wholesome for that....  :twak:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


ya valio :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:13 AM~7296406
> *i like how you made the bumpers "floaters"  never would have thought of something like that.. good custom work!
> *


LOL, yeah need fiberglass fillers. Going to need some soon.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 19 2007, 09:19 AM~7296429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah, forgot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:25 AM~7296442
> *so, didn't u see her recent pics? dani has some on her page.. cochiina rubbin shoulders with celebs now.. has pics with cochiina danny trejo.. or whatever his name is.    so myspace is taking cochiina places!
> oh yeah, forgot
> *


link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dani looks good, pero la otra... :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 08:29 AM~7296452
> *Dani looks good, pero la otra...  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 09:29 AM~7296452
> *Dani looks good, pero la otra...  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:25 AM~7296442
> *so, didn't u see her recent pics? dani has some on her page.. cochiina rubbin shoulders with celebs now.. has pics with cochiina danny trejo.. or whatever his name is.    so myspace is taking cochiina places!
> 
> *


It's going to take her to the closes Motel 6.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 08:16 AM~7296252
> *:cheesy:
> 
> paint + fillers = good as new.  :biggrin:
> ...


Or you going to put the truck on hold to get the Regal going or do both at the same time?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Shyt was mest up Latin.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *mac2lac
*


Glad you made it through the weekend homie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 09:42 AM~7296510
> *Or you going to put the truck on hold to get the Regal going or do both at the same time?
> *


Same time.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man i know....i kept lookin for the choppas with the candy lasers.... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so whos using the image uploader now?


----------



## lowinccorp (Nov 25, 2006)

look guys it seems that all of ya"ll been talking or writing about it but still no one does nothing I dont want to offend the HLC but were they at ?, what are they doing to help us out the people who want to cruise and have fun with our _familias._ I personly dont care for the HLC to me all thay do is just guareenty cars for all the members in their org. when thy have a car show or barbaque and thats it. I know that they could do better and if they have or are trying _disculpen_ All you real riders wanted to go back to richmond well fuck it every body just call everyone you know and say " look man were going to richmond you down, for real", and just go down there and lets take our strip back, what are the cops going to do, were not going to be 3 or 4 were going to be houndreds, And well for all the haters out there that are going to try to hate on us fuck you in advance.:machinegun: :twak: Me im ready just tell me the saturday its going down on and i'll be there  !! LOWRIDER POR VIDA !!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :wave: 
(sorry about my spelling)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowinccorp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:16 AM~7296695
> *look guys it seems that all of ya"ll been talking or writing about it but still no one does nothing I dont want to offend the HLC but were they at ?, what are they doing to help us out the people who want to cruise and have fun with our familias. I personly dont care for the HLC to me all thay do is just guareenty cars for all the members in their org. when thy have a car show or barbaque and thats it. I know that they could do better and if they have or are trying disculpen All you real riders wanted to go back to richmont well fuck it every body just call everyone you know and say " look man were going to richmont you down, for real", and just go down there and lets take our strip back, what are the cops going to do, were not going to be 3 or 4 were going to be houndreds, And well for all the haters out there that are going to try to hate on us fuck you in advance.:machinegun: :twak: Me im ready just tell me the saturday its going down on and i'll be there   !! LOWRIDER POR VIDA !!! :biggrin:    :roflmao:  :wave:
> (sorry about my spelling)
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda shortdog. call me up when you get a chance.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 10:17 AM~7296698
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :dunno: 

You find Richmond Ave. yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowinccorp_@Feb 19 2007, 08:16 AM~7296695
> *look guys it seems that all of ya"ll been talking or writing about it but still no one does nothing I dont want to offend the HLC but were they at ?, what are they doing to help us out the people who want to cruise and have fun with our familias. I personly dont care for the HLC to me all thay do is just guareenty cars for all the members in their org. when thy have a car show or barbaque and thats it. I know that they could do better and if they have or are trying disculpen All you real riders wanted to go back to richmond well fuck it every body just call everyone you know and say " look man were going to richmond you down, for real", and just go down there and lets take our strip back, what are the cops going to do, were not going to be 3 or 4 were going to be houndreds, And well for all the haters out there that are going to try to hate on us fuck you in advance.:machinegun: :twak: Me im ready just tell me the saturday its going down on and i'll be there   !! LOWRIDER POR VIDA !!! :biggrin:    :roflmao:  :wave:
> (sorry about my spelling)
> *


dude your retarded..richmond is dead.. get over it.. no matter how many people we get together and try to cruise..cops will shut it down...i dont think to many people want their low impounded..

if ya wana cruise. go hit up mlk..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que? need to get work done


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2007, 09:38 AM~7296793
> *dude your retarded..richmond is dead.. get over it.. no matter how many people we get together and try to cruise..cops will shut it down...i dont think to many people want their low impounded..
> 
> if ya wana cruise. go hit up mlk..
> *


of course he would suggest mlk............j/k man....hey firme was on richmond and westheimer this weekend.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 11:21 AM~7297022
> *of course he would suggest mlk............j/k man....het firme was on richmond and westheimer this weekend.......
> *


pics?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 10:57 AM~7297206
> *pics?
> *


no pics sorry


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 11:11 AM~7297287
> *no pics sorry
> *



link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 12:11 PM~7297287
> *no pics sorry
> *


then we dont believe you


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 11:25 AM~7297413
> *then we dont believe you
> *


lol...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 11:30 AM~7297473
> *lol...
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 11:30 AM~7297473
> *lol...
> *



you down for the field trip Latin is putting together in March?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 11:33 AM~7297488
> *you down for the field trip Latin is putting together in March?
> *


shit i like field trips.....what is it? and when?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 11:44 AM~7297570
> *shit i like field trips.....what is it? and when?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7277657


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 12:45 PM~7297577
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7277657
> *


count me in.. 

and are you bringing your wifey? 

:biggrin: 








j/k


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 12:01 PM~7297685
> *count me in..
> 
> and are you bringing your wifey?
> ...



nah

she is staying at home that night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 01:02 PM~7297687
> *nah
> 
> she is staying at home that night.
> *


oh..in that case.. i wont be able to make it.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 11:45 AM~7297577
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7277657
> *


march 17 no can do....will be in Dallas for our show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 12:09 PM~7297718
> *march 17 no can do....will be in Dallas for our show
> *



Im doing those tickets here...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 12:11 PM~7297731
> *Im doing those tickets here...
> *


i know lol


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

firme is trowing a car show?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowinccorp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:16 AM~7296695
> *look guys it seems that all of ya"ll been talking or writing about it but still no one does nothing I dont want to offend the HLC but were they at ?, what are they doing to help us out the people who want to cruise and have fun with our familias. I personly dont care for the HLC to me all thay do is just guareenty cars for all the members in their org. when thy have a car show or barbaque and thats it. I know that they could do better and if they have or are trying disculpen All you real riders wanted to go back to richmond well fuck it every body just call everyone you know and say " look man were going to richmond you down, for real", and just go down there and lets take our strip back, what are the cops going to do, were not going to be 3 or 4 were going to be houndreds, And well for all the haters out there that are going to try to hate on us fuck you in advance.:machinegun: :twak: Me im ready just tell me the saturday its going down on and i'll be there   !! LOWRIDER POR VIDA !!! :biggrin:    :roflmao:  :wave:
> (sorry about my spelling)
> *


 :uh: .......sorry...but when i cruised richmond....it was not a family scene....HLC is not here to hold your hand if you want to cruise around....if you organize something and it's positive, i'm sure you could approach the group and see what we could do to help....i've been in HLC for a while now and have nothing negative to say about it....i'll support as much as i can....i'm not from houston, but i'm there enough to claim residence....haha... :biggrin: ....the cops shut richmond down for a reason....so get something together homie....i'll ride through...show some support....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 12:29 PM~7297852
> *:uh: .......sorry...but when i cruised richmond....it was not a family scene....HLC is not here to hold your hand if you want to cruise around....if you organize something and it's positive, i'm sure you could approach the group and see what we could do to help....i've been in HLC for a while now and have nothing negative to say about it....i'll support as much as i can....i'm not from houston, but i'm there enough to claim residence....haha... :biggrin: ....the cops shut richmond down for a reason....so get something together homie....i'll ride through...show some support....
> *



troublemaker


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 12:31 PM~7297865
> *troublemaker
> *


i speak on behalf of troublemaker.com.....danny is the president.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, *vandalized318*, BloCc


did you feel the explosion.... :0 :0 
it was right around the corner.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 12:34 PM~7297888
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mac2lac, vandalized318, BloCc
> did you feel the explosion....  :0  :0
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: 
lasers gettin closer


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

I was at my mom's. I heard and saw it, but Ever was cruising in the lolo He went exploring and got so close he said he could feel the heat.
When are y'all leaving?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Feb 19 2007, 12:39 PM~7297919
> *I was at my mom's.  I heard and saw it, but Ever was cruising in the lolo He went exploring and got so close he said he could feel the heat.
> When are y'all leaving?
> *



not definite yet. you know how it is with waiting on Jobs to come through. 

House is finally sold. 

I havent seen Ever in the lolo around the area, does he drive it often?



I know "PM A ******"

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 12:36 PM~7297903
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> lasers gettin closer
> *


We thought our choppers got here already and that explosion saturday was you! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Feb 19 2007, 12:43 PM~7297954
> *We thought our choppers got here already and that explosion saturday was you! :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 09:56 AM~7296590
> *Same time.
> *


That's go to push your deadline back.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 01:09 PM~7297718
> *march 17 no can do....will be in Dallas for our show
> *


I'll be there!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Feb 19 2007, 12:43 PM~7297954
> *We thought our choppers got here already and that explosion saturday was you! :biggrin:
> *


no...not yet....but gettin close.... :biggrin: ....got a call from a roller from hearne.... hno: hno: ....haha....talkin bizness.... :biggrin:  he has a 350 for sale.....he's movin to ft worth soon....needs to get rid of it....i bought an anti aircraft rocket from him :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 12:29 PM~7297849
> *firme is trowing a car show?
> *


soon...the show im talking about is the lmp events show in Dallas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 12:53 PM~7298018
> *soon...the show im talking about is the lmp events show in Dallas
> *



flyer?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Goofy I saw one of you members in a Candy red Navi. at the rim shop on 45 and west rd..... :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

mac2lac are the cops in bryan always assholes they pull me over and the had me stop for 45 min that they were waiting for a unit with a dog to sniff around the trucks only cuz i told them they couldnt serch my trucks.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 02:05 PM~7298098
> *mac2lac are the cops in bryan always assholes they pull  me over and the had me stop for 45 min  that they were waiting for a unit with a dog to sniff around the trucks only cuz i told them they couldnt serch my trucks.
> *


Dogs were going to scratch and sniff you sh*t................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowinccorp_@Feb 19 2007, 08:16 AM~7296695
> *look guys it seems that all of ya"ll been talking or writing about it but still no one does nothing I dont want to offend the HLC but were they at ?, what are they doing to help us out the people who want to cruise and have fun with our familias. I personly dont care for the HLC to me all thay do is just guareenty cars for all the members in their org. when thy have a car show or barbaque and thats it. I know that they could do better and if they have or are trying disculpen All you real riders wanted to go back to richmond well fuck it every body just call everyone you know and say " look man were going to richmond you down, for real", and just go down there and lets take our strip back, what are the cops going to do, were not going to be 3 or 4 were going to be houndreds, And well for all the haters out there that are going to try to hate on us fuck you in advance.:machinegun: :twak: Me im ready just tell me the saturday its going down on and i'll be there   !! LOWRIDER POR VIDA !!! :biggrin:     :roflmao:  :wave:
> (sorry about my spelling)
> *


cruising down richmond at 2am is not family time.. :uh: I dont want to take my 2yr son out that late... Why richmond??? Why not on Sunday..75th ,memorial park, edgebrook, irvington ..etc???? You want to start cruising again..start it..we will support it...And one more thing HLC is down to back any club or solo rider regardless if they not with HLC...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

coca..that Navi is Empire motor sports..they a rim shop..the only navi in my club is the white one "NASTY NAVI" belongs to the VP in EMPIRE.....HAM


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats where they made me pull over


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 02:13 PM~7298159
> *cruising down richmond at 2am is not family time.. :uh: I dont want to take my 2yr son out that late... Why richmond??? Why not on Sunday..75th ,memorial park, edgebrook, irvington ..etc???? You want to start cruising again..start it..we will support it...And one more thing HLC is down to back in club or solo rider regardless if they not with HLC...
> *


He wants to ride his big wheel down Richmond............
That's way he feel's he's not getting any love.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 02:16 PM~7298177
> *coca..that Navi is Empire motor sports..they a rim shop..the only navi in my club is the white one "NASTY NAVI" belongs to the VP in EMPIRE.....HAM
> *


Ok. I notice the Big Empire emblem on the back window with the crown.........


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

pic is not loading up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 02:16 PM~7298180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Azz'z. :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 12:18 PM~7298197
> *Ok. I notice the Big Empire emblem on the back window with the crown.........
> *


yeah..they copied our logo..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 02:19 PM~7298208
> *yeah..they copied our logo..
> *


Fckers!!!! That's a serious :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 12:20 PM~7298216
> *Fckers!!!! That's a serious  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


i talked to the dudes..im cool with them but as long as they dont use it as a club im cool..cause theres only 1 real ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 01:19 PM~7298208
> *yeah..they copied our logo..
> *



sue them.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 12:26 PM~7298272
> *sue them.
> *


nah....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 02:26 PM~7298269
> *i talked to the dudes..im cool with them but as long as they dont use it as a club im cool..cause theres only 1 real ...
> 
> 
> ...


As long as the don't start another chapter with talk with you is cool.

Drama is not good for the la raza..........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 01:27 PM~7298279
> *nah....
> *



ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 02:27 PM~7298279
> *nah....
> *


Is you club reg. with the state?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 01:45 PM~7297972
> *That's go to push your deadline back.
> *


Don't need to. Some of us got real jobs to pay for our hobbies.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 12:29 PM~7298289
> *Is you club reg. with the state?
> *


yeah....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:29 PM~7298295
> *Don't need to.  Some of us got real jobs to pay for our hobbies.
> *


My jobs pays real good!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:18 PM~7298197
> *Ok. I notice the Big Empire emblem on the back window with the crown.........
> *


Don't forget some paisa dj that goes by "EMPIRE" sticker kind of looks like the way they write it. :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 12:28 PM~7298283
> *As long as the don't start another chapter with talk with you is cool.
> 
> Drama is not good for the la raza..........
> *


theres 2 more empire..in Cali..and in Georgia..but we have different logos...we tried to branch together some yrs ago but ..it didnt go threw..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 02:29 PM~7298298
> *yeah....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 01:32 PM~7298316
> *theres 2 more empire..in Cali..and in Georgia..but we have different logos...we tried to branch together some yrs ago but ..it didnt go threw..
> *


hey goof why did u get pulled over last night?

lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 12:31 PM~7298313
> *Don't forget some paisa dj that goes by "EMPIRE"  sticker kind of looks like the way they write it.  :0
> *


no it has a cowboy hat...intead of a crown..lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:31 PM~7298311
> *My jobs pays real good!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


then why can't your broke ass pay $50 for a corner lamp?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 02:32 PM~7298316
> *theres 2 more empire..in Cali..and in Georgia..but we have different logos...we tried to branch together some yrs ago but ..it didnt go threw..
> *


That's how it was when I first starting out lowdering with Vizions C. C. in Irving, Tx.
There was another Vizions C.C. in another state and they wanted to join together but fell threw.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:33 PM~7298333
> *then why can't your broke ass pay $50 for a corner lamp?
> *


Becuz I rather my $50 dollars go to someone else instead of you.............. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:36 PM~7298351
> *Becuz I rather my $50 dollars go to someone else instead of you.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just heard on Wall Street the price of the corner lamps jumped up $20 due to limited availability.

$70.00 CASH MONEY MILLIONAIRES ONLY!!! NO TIRE KICKERS!!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any of u guys from monterrey need stuff from there cuz am going this weekend. leaving thur


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 02:38 PM~7298370
> *any of u guys from monterrey need stuff from there cuz am going this weekend. leaving thur
> *


Nah, think dena's from there and eligio.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 01:38 PM~7298370
> *any of u guys from monterrey need stuff from there cuz am going this weekend. leaving thur
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:37 PM~7298363
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> just heard on Wall Street the price of the corner lamps jumped up $20 due to limited availability.
> ...


We'll I'm going to kick the tires on your titty dancer :biggrin: :biggrin: , becuz I'm not buying from you. You didn't want to sell in the beginning so I'm not buying now. NO DEAL!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

u got pics from la cola del caballo i think thats the name of the water fall


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:42 PM~7298408
> *We'll I'm going to kick the tires on your titty dancer :biggrin:  :biggrin: , becuz I'm not buying from you. You didn't want to sell in the beginning so I'm not buying now. NO DEAL!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

$75.95!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 01:43 PM~7298419
> *u got pics from la cola del caballo i think thats the name of the water fall
> *



yeah, but not here at work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hanging out with EMPIRE CC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:43 PM~7298426
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> $75.95!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:45 PM~7298440
> *Hanging out with EMPIRE CC
> 
> *


I see that you are a Star Trak Rider........... :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we buggy jump from the hotel that next to the entrance there. i need to look 4 the pics


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixfoss u go there a lot i like to party at el barrio antiguo thats a bad ass place to party i go there at least once every 2 months


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:47 PM~7298465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 02:49 PM~7298482
> *we buggy jump from the hotel that next to the entrance there. i need to look 4 the pics
> *


That's why they wanted to smell you truck...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:49 PM~7298480
> *I see that you are a Star Trak Rider........... :uh:
> *


No but I'll buy that bucket of yours and finish it right.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:51 PM~7298503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stay out of my sh*t.....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

why is that coca pearl


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 01:51 PM~7298502
> *sixfoss u go there a lot i like to party at el barrio antiguo  thats a bad ass place to party i go there at least once every 2 months
> *



I dont go as much as I would like to anymore. Probably been 2 years since Ive been.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:53 PM~7298520
> *Stay out of my sh*t.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:52 PM~7298511
> *No but I'll buy that bucket of yours and finish it right.
> *


No buckets here. You must want Sixty8imp's Sh8tpala!!!!

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:54 PM~7298529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 01:45 PM~7298440
> *Hanging out with EMPIRE CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:55 PM~7298544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:58 PM~7298566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Alright fcker it time to go watch Maury....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:55 PM~7298538
> *No buckets here. You must want Sixty8imp's Sh8tpala!!!!
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Nah, I'm more into g-bodies as long as they don't have a resevoir of hydraulic fluid spilled all in the trunk.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 03:00 PM~7298577
> *Alright fcker it time to go watch Maury....
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 03:00 PM~7298583
> *Nah, I'm more into g-bodies as long as they don't have a resevoir of hydraulic fluid spilled all in the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


No leaks on my rides.... :nono: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 03:02 PM~7298606
> *No leaks on my rides.... :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2007, 08:59 AM~6931655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still some tight rides.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 19 2007, 01:33 PM~7297881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY INTO STAR WARS TOO? DANG

I SAY WE KICK THEIR AZZ!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 03:13 PM~7298704
> *Still some tight rides.
> *


ROBERT SOLD HIS.. dunno why.. thought dude was rich and didn't need anymore $.. so i heard.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 03:17 PM~7298740
> *ROBERT SOLD HIS..  dunno why..  thought dude was rich and didn't need anymore $..  so i heard.
> *


think he got a vert.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 03:19 PM~7298765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 02:26 PM~7298839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wonder where did i get that from?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *NoCaddyLikeMine*


:0 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 02:36 PM~7298910
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine
> :0  :0  :scrutinize:
> *


i think coca pearl called the police


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 03:41 PM~7298949
> *i think coca pearl called the police
> *


for theft of jpgs?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

coca pearl probably call the cops on me too to get pull over


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Feb 19 2007, 01:05 PM~7298098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

probably this week i be tru there not sure


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sixty8imp, you still interested in the A/S/L?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 02:43 PM~7298419
> *u got pics from la cola del caballo i think thats the name of the water fall
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 04:05 PM~7299589
> *Sixty8imp, you still interested in the A/S/L?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 05:07 PM~7299609
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


:dunno: got more thighs than Popeye's :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Puro Jale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=316100&st=0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice pic ex214


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MEST UP


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2007, 08:37 PM~7293994
> *wishbone, narrow rear end how did i know  :biggrin:
> *



did you also know it was your old rear end.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lonestar u got pics of your set up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 04:06 PM~7300095
> *did you also know it was your old rear end.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where did the cheerleader go?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 12:38 PM~7298370
> *any of u guys from monterrey need stuff from there cuz am going this weekend. leaving thur
> *



tacos de trompo and some gringas :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 05:06 PM~7300095
> *did you also know it was your old rear end.
> *



why u lookin at the mans rear end :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 04:08 PM~7300108
> *lonestar u got pics of your set up
> *


nothin special just 2 chrome pump 72v 6 battery 8 switch. its not a show car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 04:27 PM~7300240
> *why u lookin at the mans rear end :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 04:27 PM~7300240
> *why u lookin at the mans rear end :uh:
> *



b/c we've already seen your's at the shop panty dropper :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 06:29 PM~7300253
> *b/c we've already seen your at the shop panty dropper :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

bet that mug was a jungle :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 05:29 PM~7300253
> *b/c we've already seen your at the shop panty dropper :biggrin:
> *



dont make me pull out the x rated pics of your belly :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 04:30 PM~7300265
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> bet that mug was a jungle  :burn:
> *



it wasn't pretty :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 06:31 PM~7300271
> *dont make me pull out the x rated pics of your belly  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 05:31 PM~7300272
> *it wasn't pretty  :barf:
> *



thats NOT what you were sayin behind the dumpster at work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat, dave what kind of a/c operation r u guys running over there :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 04:31 PM~7300271
> *dont make me pull out the x rated pics of your belly  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



still got pics of you sick remember this :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 05:27 PM~7300241
> *nothin special just 2 chrome pump 72v 6 battery 8 switch. its not a show car
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.... but wut it dew...? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 04:32 PM~7300282
> *thats NOT what you were sayin behind the dumpster at work
> *


yup u and you plaid boxers


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 05:23 PM~7300216
> *Where did the cheerleader go?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 04:33 PM~7300284
> *pat, dave what kind of a/c operation r u guys running over there  :uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 05:33 PM~7300284
> *pat, dave what kind of a/c operation r u guys running over there  :uh:
> *



who said anything about a/c?????? :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 05:34 PM~7300304
> *yup u and you plaid boxers
> *





hahhahahhhahaa F.N.U. Gone Wild: Uncensored


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 04:36 PM~7300312
> *who said anything about a/c??????  :0
> *


a/c stands for ass and cock


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 04:37 PM~7300324
> *hahhahahhhahaa F.N.U. Gone Wild: Uncensored
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 04:34 PM~7300302
> *yeah.... but wut it dew...? :0  :biggrin:
> *


i just upped the volts to 72 yesterday it has a little something for the red light.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 05:40 PM~7300336
> *a/c stands for ass and cock
> *



now your talkin :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

here you go pat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 04:42 PM~7300351
> *now your talkin  :biggrin:
> *


i seen you too up in my attic but i was like bun b, i see it and dont see it namean


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 05:43 PM~7300359
> *i seen you too up in my attic but i was like bun b, i see it and dont see it namean
> *



were you spyin :scrutinize: 



p.s., dave the cadi aint shit :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 04:43 PM~7300359
> *i seen you too up in my attic but i was like bun b, i see it and dont see it namean
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 06:45 PM~7300368
> *were you spyin :scrutinize:
> p.s., dave the cadi aint shit :biggrin:
> *


who's caddy is that? going to get lifted/euro'd/candy/daytons/etc???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

<------------------------the only preview anyone will get :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 04:46 PM~7300374
> *who's caddy is that?  going to get lifted/euro'd/candy/daytons/etc???
> *



 





lifted maybe in a couple of years


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 05:46 PM~7300374
> *who's caddy is that?  going to get lifted/euro'd/candy/daytons/etc???
> *



pillsbury paint job/30ft. spinners/fucci interior, you know, the works foo'


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 05:29 PM~7300253
> *b/c we've already seen your's at the shop panty dropper :biggrin:
> *


 Post that pic


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 19 2007, 04:49 PM~7300404
> *Post that pic
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 19 2007, 05:49 PM~7300404
> *Post that pic
> *




dammit bojoe figured out how to use the computer???????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's some old skool for ya'll....  


The D.O.C. - The Formula


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 05:52 PM~7300430
> *dammit bojoe figured out how to use the computer???????
> *


I have people!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 06:48 PM~7300388
> *
> lifted maybe in a couple of years
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 19 2007, 05:58 PM~7300469
> *I love cake!
> *




:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 06:48 PM~7300389
> *pillsbury paint job/30ft. spinners/fucci interior, you know, the works foo'
> *


Y EL YANDY?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 06:01 PM~7300502
> *Y EL YANDY?
> *



simon homie, so he can join Baytown Dongs, i mean Donks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 07:02 PM~7300509
> *simon homie, so he can join Baytown Dongs, i mean Donks
> *


Is that really a car club or just someone clowning?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 06:02 PM~7300511
> *Is that really a car club or just someone clowning?
> *



i think its real


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Feb 19 2007, 07:02 PM~7300509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its real.. i was their inspiration.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 01:19 PM~7298208
> *yeah..they copied our logo..
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2007, 06:23 PM~7300216
> *Where did the cheerleader go?
> 
> 
> ...


Funny :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 














Not!!!! :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 06:43 PM~7300356
> *here you go pat
> 
> 
> ...


Would look better in my drive way!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 02:19 PM~7298208
> *yeah..they copied our logo..
> *


daaaaaaaamn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 19 2007, 05:24 PM~7300655
> *
> *


u ready to get that LS on the switch knowwhatimtalmbout


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 07:56 PM~7300856
> *u ready to get that LS on the switch knowwhatimtalmbout
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 05:58 PM~7300867
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


watch out. comin after yours, from what i heard cept this one is on 13


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 02:20 PM~7298216
> *Fckers!!!! That's a serious  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


wasen't intetional its a biz and i just so happens they both had the same logo just goofy had it before......but on a good note you wont have to worry about sumone saying they saw sum junk with empire on the back window cuz all dat ****** rides are clean as hell


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2007, 03:41 PM~7298949
> *i think coca pearl called the police
> *


This is the only police I talk to


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star have u hop your car yet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 06:01 PM~7300890
> *lone star have u hop your car yet?
> *


lil bit


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 08:00 PM~7300878
> *watch out. comin after yours, from what i heard cept this one is on 13
> *


Powdercoated 13's on the way!!! :wave: :worship:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 07:00 PM~7300878
> *watch out. comin after yours, from what i heard cept this one is on 13
> *


13s all day.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 07:01 PM~7300890
> *lone star have u hop your car yet?
> *



Post up some pictures of your car... the avatar is too small.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2007, 08:00 PM~7300879
> *wasen't intetional its a biz and i just so happens they both had the same logo just goofy had it before......but on a good note you wont have to worry about sumone saying they saw sum junk with empire on the back window cuz all dat ****** rides are clean as hell
> *


This been cleaned up homie. Talked with Goofy about it!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 19 2007, 06:03 PM~7300910
> *13s all day.
> *


 :uh: someday :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 19 2007, 08:03 PM~7300910
> *13s all day.
> *


Got you homie. I travel back and forth out of town in mine that's why I have 14's on it now. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 06:07 PM~7300938
> *Got you homie. I travel back and forth out of town in mine that's why I have 14's on it now. :biggrin:
> *


excuses....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 08:06 PM~7300928
> *This been cleaned up homie. Talked with Goofy about it!!!
> *


oh cool guess im just a lil tardy here ill just take my d hall and go to my seat :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 07:07 PM~7300936
> *:uh:  someday  :uh:
> *


couple weeks :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 19 2007, 06:08 PM~7300948
> *couple weeks :uh:
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

[img=http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9808/553837239fullgi8.th.jpg]


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 08:08 PM~7300942
> *excuses....
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 07:09 PM~7300953
> *[img=http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9808/553837239fullgi8.th.jpg]
> *



  

its not lifted?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

no am putting air bags


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wish my car was done i would post pic but we gotta redo the car now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 06:11 PM~7300969
> *no am putting air bags
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:09 PM~7300953
> *[img=http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/9808/553837239fullgi8.th.jpg]
> *


That was at the Hogs and Hot Rods in Arlington on 360?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 07:09 PM~7300953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7300970
> *wish my car was done i would post pic but we gotta redo the car now
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7300969
> *no am putting trash bags
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7300980
> *:biggrin:
> *


I have some extra gorcery bags..
:biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah thats where the pic was from u were there coca pearl


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 07:10 PM~7300965
> *
> *


clean.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:14 PM~7300996
> *yeah thats where the pic was from u were there coca pearl
> *


Yep and it was hot as hell that day. :burn:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 08:11 PM~7300979
> *:dunno:
> *


i didn't like the way the paint came out....so we gonna keep the color and the murals on the trunk and change the sides to sumthing more simple and them ima throw down with an LA STYLE radical roof


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats at the majestics and blvd aces pic in fort worth


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 06:12 PM~7300985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wonder how a two door would look...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 07:15 PM~7301006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 08:17 PM~7301021
> *i wonder how a two door would look...
> *


tring to talk a homie with deep pockets into paying topo to make him one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2007, 08:15 PM~7301007
> *i didn't like the way the paint came out....so we gonna keep the color and the murals on the trunk and change the sides to sumthing more simple and them ima throw down with an LA STYLE radical roof
> *


Nice. I did something traditional but clean. Need to go grocery shopping soon for more upgrades.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i want to get me a 2 door cadillac and put some switches


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 08:17 PM~7301021
> *i wonder how a two door would look...
> *


Hook it up lone star 2door linc....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:19 PM~7301037
> *i want to get me a 2 door cadillac and put some switches
> *


chevylo will sell his for the right price....  
Found that out on the low.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we talk but his supose to let me know until march i tougth u were going to jump on it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Event for those with an aversion to dressing up HAHAHAH jk.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

krazytoyz pm with a price on the winch if u want to sell it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:22 PM~7301059
> *we talk but his supose to let me know until march i tougth u were going to jump on it
> *


I talked with him and he's not ready for a trade. No time soon. :scrutinize: 
Plus he's wanting an LS without juice.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i never wore dickies back in the days i use to get my ben davis ship from cali those were the days


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i just got this install


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:33 PM~7301133
> *i just got this install
> *


Nice!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what some of you been waiting for...:uh:
houstons cleanest hopper..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

who is that sic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 19 2007, 07:22 PM~7301060
> *Event for those with an aversion to dressing up HAHAHAH jk.
> 
> 
> ...



is this part of your new event promoting career?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 06:53 PM~7301289
> *who is that sic
> *


photobuckets trippin.. im loading the pics right now..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2007, 07:55 PM~7301300
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lines are looking cleaner....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 06:23 PM~7301061
> *krazytoyz pm with a price on the winch if u want to sell it
> *


I might sell it ,I am looking at an enclosed trailer on Saturday.I will let you know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 19 2007, 08:17 PM~7301021
> *i wonder how a two door would look...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 06:56 PM~7301307
> *lines are looking cleaner....
> *


yes they are.. thanks


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 06:33 PM~7301133
> *i just got this install
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 08:57 PM~7301314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   hno:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i like it migth have too chop mine and make it conv


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2007, 08:55 PM~7301300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 06:57 PM~7301314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How would a two door capala convertible look?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what size of trailer are u getting


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2007, 06:59 PM~7301326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 19 2007, 08:59 PM~7301334
> *How would a two door capala convertible look?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 06:57 PM~7301314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn darkness that bitch look throwed good work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 04:34 PM~7300302
> *yeah.... but wut it dew...? :0  :biggrin:
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

lookin good sic....man...gold leaf is tight too...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 19 2007, 08:59 PM~7301334
> *How would a two door capala convertible look?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2007, 07:34 PM~7301660
> *x4 :biggrin:
> *


its on "real" daytons though..... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 07:41 PM~7301745
> *lookin good sic....man...gold leaf is tight too...
> *


sic did a badass job, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: should i still HOP with it


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

paint jobs looking bad ass darkness. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 19 2007, 07:46 PM~7301804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2007, 08:46 PM~7301804
> *sic did a badass job,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: should i still HOP with it
> *



hop that shyt till da gold leaf falls off Boiler!!!!!!

you know your going to.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 07:46 PM~7301798
> *its on "real" daytons though..... :0
> *


i got real daytons on my blazer :dunno: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 08:49 PM~7301844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mest up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 07:48 PM~7301827
> *hop that shyt till da gold leaf falls off Boiler!!!!!!
> 
> you know your going to.
> *


 :biggrin: u know me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 07:49 PM~7301844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


boy, that's a waste of work :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 09:49 PM~7301850
> *mest up
> *


x2 :barf:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > ***** u said u were gonna call me. i didnt go to ptown today. but u want a pair they are yours
> > 1 pair left
> > [/quot SAVE ME A PAIR
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think the el camino SS might be tight if it had 10 batteries and 4 pumps in the bed! and sitting on 13" spokes!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 08:55 PM~7301916
> *think the el camino SS might be tight if it had 10 batteries and 4 pumps in the bed!  and sitting on 13" spokes!
> *



nah...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2007, 07:48 PM~7301837
> *i got real daytons on my blazer :dunno:  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2007, 08:48 PM~7301837
> *i got real daytons on my blazer :dunno:  :0
> *



pics?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:55 PM~7301916
> *think the el camino SS might be tight if it had 10 batteries and 4 pumps in the bed!  and sitting on 13" spokes!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowinccorp_@Feb 19 2007, 08:16 AM~7296695
> *look guys it seems that all of ya"ll been talking or writing about it but still no one does nothing I dont want to offend the HLC but were they at ?, what are they doing to help us out the people who want to cruise and have fun with our familias. I personly dont care for the HLC to me all thay do is just guareenty cars for all the members in their org. when thy have a car show or barbaque and thats it. I know that they could do better and if they have or are trying disculpen All you real riders wanted to go back to richmond well fuck it every body just call everyone you know and say " look man were going to richmond you down, for real", and just go down there and lets take our strip back, what are the cops going to do, were not going to be 3 or 4 were going to be houndreds, And well for all the haters out there that are going to try to hate on us fuck you in advance.:machinegun: :twak: Me im ready just tell me the saturday its going down on and i'll be there   !! LOWRIDER POR VIDA !!! :biggrin:    :roflmao:  :wave:
> (sorry about my spelling)
> *


well homie,lately it is very hard to find a good cruising spot, it's almost Impossible to cruise without the cops showing up :angry: most of the truck clubs that try to cruise on edgebrook are'nt able to cruise couse of the cops , and then u have irvingnton which u can cruise but cops show up at 9pm everysunday, so i think the only potential place to cruise r hang out is the park like mcgregor r cruise arrisburg in magnolia, ONE THING 4 SHO , WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 07:55 PM~7301916
> *think the el camino SS might be tight if it had 10 batteries and 4 pumps in the bed!  and sitting on 13" spokes!
> *


+ A SIC PAINT JOB :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2007, 10:03 PM~7302020
> *+ A SIC PAINT JOB :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how about westimer has long as your not racing cops dont fuck with u 2 weekends ago i seen a white 4 door car w/switches around a bunch of import cars


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

back in the days in richmond there was a chop top 96 impala style with a roll bar and it had the tvs on the roll bar


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 10:07 PM~7302070
> *how about westimer has long as your not racing cops dont fuck with u 2 weekends ago i seen a white 4 door car w/switches around a bunch of import cars
> *


count me out.. can't stand those lil fk'rs and their fart can mufflers. i'll get agged and shoot one of em.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 07:59 PM~7301969
> *pics?
> *


don't know how to work this digital camera yet :angry: but ask my homie slimonthebumper, he knows, plus i don't really care about them couse they'r standars, good 4 hopping though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:08 PM~7302089
> *back in the days in richmond there was a chop top 96  impala style with a roll bar and it had the tvs on the roll bar
> *


was it silver and on some choppaz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 08:08 PM~7302095
> *count me out.. can't stand those lil fk'rs and their fart can mufflers.  i get get agged and shoot one of em.
> *


calmate , they only want some rice :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:07 PM~7302070
> *how about westimer has long as your not racing cops dont fuck with u 2 weekends ago i seen a white 4 door car w/switches around a bunch of import cars
> *


maybe, we should give it a try


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2007, 10:11 PM~7302133
> *calmate , they only want some rice :biggrin:
> *


fk that.. fk them fuckers.. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Now this is a flake job


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

that's right , we like big body classics, not import plastics!! haha my wife gets mad, she has an eclipse :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2007, 10:18 PM~7302206
> *that's right , we like big body classics, not import plastics!! haha my wife hets mad, she has an eclipse :biggrin:
> *


time for divorce


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

my car club holds the meeting at mambos in magnolia every other sunday we always see a couple of lolos around there hitting switches


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 08:19 PM~7302228
> *time for divorce
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic713 i think it was silver dont rember it to good.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 10:20 PM~7302238
> *my car club holds the meeting at mambos in magnolia every other sunday we always see a couple of lolos around there hitting switches
> *


Might have to come one weekend and show them how the 3wheelinpimp does it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 10:20 PM~7302238
> *my car club holds the meeting at mambos in magnolia every other sunday we always see a couple of lolos around there hitting switches
> *


umm.. thats my hood.. i dont see any low low's hittin switchez.. 

i call bullshit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:20 PM~7302238
> *my car club holds the meeting at mambos in magnolia every other sunday we always see a couple of lolos around there hitting switches
> *


what!!!??? lolows hitting swithes? , i b there


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

next time i will take pics this sunday is supost to be the meeting but i wont go unless i get in town early


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2007, 10:23 PM~7302282
> *pics?
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:21 PM~7302255
> *sic713 i think it was silver dont rember it to good.
> *


what's ur car club name


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

there was even a 96 deville with airbags a white one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:24 PM~7302297
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fallas


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

juiced


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 09:25 PM~7302318
> *juiced
> *


good people JuiceD


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i been with them when there was a pasadena chapter


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 19 2007, 08:25 PM~7302313
> *there was even a 96 deville with airbags a white one
> *


i see that foo everywhere, he always hits them airbags when i'm on my chunter truck, wait till i catch his ass with my cutty :guns:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

need some 6" and some 12 or 14" cylinders, adex, 4 ton springs.... 

2 awg cable, and copper ends<< they try to kill a meskin down here on this...anyone have the hookup??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 10:28 PM~7302359
> *need some 6" and some 12 or 14" cylinders, adex, 4 ton springs....
> 
> 2 awg cable, and copper ends<< they try to kill a meskin down here on this...anyone have the hookup??
> *


That's becuz you are in a foeign country....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 08:28 PM~7302359
> *need some 6" and some 12 or 14" cylinders, adex, 4 ton springs....
> 
> 2 awg cable, and copper ends<< they try to kill a meskin down here on this...anyone have the hookup??
> *


i smell housecall


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 09:30 PM~7302385
> *That's becuz you are in a foeign country....
> *



you must want to be my first victim..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2007, 09:33 PM~7302409
> *i smell housecall
> *



i know where you live... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 10:34 PM~7302423
> *you must want to be my first victim..... :biggrin:
> *


I'm not into hopping. I'm only into make my chick sit in the car while I go look at ass..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 19 2007, 09:37 PM~7302474
> *I'm not into hopping. I'm only into make my chick sit in the car while I go look at ass..... :biggrin:
> *



you a pro at that....pimp hand strong.... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 09:28 PM~7302359
> *need some 6" and some 12 or 14" cylinders, adex, 4 ton springs....
> 
> 2 awg cable, and copper ends<< they try to kill a meskin down here on this...anyone have the hookup??
> *


to bad you missed out on that deal lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 19 2007, 08:39 PM~7302492
> *to bad you missed out on that deal lol :biggrin:
> *


even i would of bought it and i have no car


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 19 2007, 09:39 PM~7302492
> *to bad you missed out on that deal lol :biggrin:
> *


man i know....i even told that homie i'd give him more $$$ ...i needed it all....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 10:38 PM~7302482
> *you a pro at that....pimp hand strong.... :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir. I'm on the hunt for a new chick now. Maybe! :around:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 08:34 PM~7302434
> *i know where you live... :biggrin:
> *


somewhere inside 610, and don't forget my switch candle


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

2007 should b a good year for the hoppers in htown, cause i know about 5 r 6 potential hoppers to bust out in a few months  , they'r all tring to keep it as a suppost BIG SECRET, but come on homies, aqui puro chisme :biggrin: but it's goooood :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

deam all these hoppers and no chill spots


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 19 2007, 08:26 PM~7302328
> *good people JuiceD
> *



i member those days


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 10:05 PM~7302827
> *i member those days
> *



and lil red berettas on 13's too huh? :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i use to have a white conv lebaron with 12" cylinders in the back


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2007, 10:05 PM~7302827
> *i member those days
> *


it was fun back then....riding up to 75th or Harrisburg.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 19 2007, 09:15 PM~7302957
> *it was fun back then....riding up to 75th or Harrisburg.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Feb 19 2007, 11:09 PM~7302868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless u live here and got stuck in traffic by accident.. but guess it sucked for me cause i was in a hoo doo at the time.. in my broke days..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 09:45 PM~7303386
> *:uh:
> *


you crack me up at times..say nugga.. call me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how i rolled on 75th back in da days..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:45 PM~7303388
> *and gay civic's on d's..
> unless u live here and got stuck in traffic by accident..  but guess it sucked for me cause i was in a hoo doo at the time.. in my broke days..
> *


it was on daytons though. thats all that mattered back then. and had king kong and george foreman in the trunk.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 19 2007, 10:15 PM~7302957
> *it was fun back then....riding up to 75th or Harrisburg.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2007, 11:48 PM~7303434
> *it was on daytons though. thats all that mattered back then. and had king kong and george foreman in the trunk.
> *


so..monte had chrome pumps w/marzachi's in da trunk, king kong in back seat, and big titty bitch ridin shot gun.. 5th wheel in da cushon,and ***** like you was jealous when i creeped by scraping exaust hitting that 3 wheel! sittin there in ur lil civic with another dude.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

my shit use to 3 wheel but the back wheels only


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

old skoo email address was [email protected] what u know about that!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:00 AM~7303597
> *old skoo email address was [email protected]    what u know about that!
> *


That's my new e-mail address!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sixty8imp remember this










:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 09:52 PM~7303486
> *so..monte had chrome pumps w/marzachi's in da trunk, king kong in back seat, and big titty bitch ridin shot gun..  5th wheel in da cushon,and ***** like you was jealous when i creeped by scraping exaust hitting that 3 wheel!    sittin there in ur lil civic with another dude.
> 
> 
> *


yea then i cashed you out on that ragedy motherfucker plastic ass wood wheel


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ahahahah....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 12:11 AM~7303769
> *yea then i cashed you out on that ragedy motherfucker plastic ass wood wheel
> *


That's when he went with the chain wheel...........

:0 :twak:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

this is what i roll in back in 97 :biggrin: 
CLASSIC CRUISERS CAR CLUB


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Rolled this in 90...












Heres what I rolled in 92...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2007, 08:55 PM~7301300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 19 2007, 08:56 PM~7301312
> *I might sell it ,I am looking at an enclosed trailer on Saturday.I will let you know.
> *


shortdog is selling his, might want to hit him up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

rolled this in 94. :uh: 





































:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2007, 10:41 PM~7302517
> *man i know....i even told that homie i'd give him more $$$ ...i needed it all....
> *


#1cawkblawka /\/\


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 07:38 AM~7305406
> *#1cawkblawka /\/\
> *



agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 19 2007, 11:52 PM~7303486
> *so..monte had chrome pumps w/marzachi's in da trunk, king kong in back seat, and big titty bitch ridin shot gun..  5th wheel in da cushon,and ***** like you was jealous when i creeped by scraping exaust hitting that 3 wheel!    sittin there in ur lil civic with another dude.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 08:39 AM~7305409
> *agreed
> *


NOTED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 20 2007, 12:11 AM~7303759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was real wood.. sucka.. and aint my fault u broke ball joints on richmond in it, and you and your date riding home in back of a flatbed!  

that had to be embarrassing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 09:11 AM~7305508
> *that was real wood.. sucka.. and aint my fault u broke ball joints on richmond in it, and you and your date riding home in back of a flatbed!
> 
> that had to be embarrassing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

next project!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 09:20 AM~7305543
> *next project!
> 
> 
> ...


switches? candy? custom interior? spokes?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 08:20 AM~7305543
> *next project!
> 
> 
> ...



estilo Chong


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

here ya go latin..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 09:26 AM~7305567
> *here ya go latin..
> 
> 
> ...


Gas powered? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 08:27 AM~7305576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



build something like this SIC, then youll be at the top of the Bike building world.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 08:28 AM~7305582
> *Gas powered?  :cheesy:
> *



P-2s with ethanol....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 09:28 AM~7305583
> *build something like this SIC, then youll be at the top of the Bike building world.
> *


but he should use some gator shoes.. man, boys wont know what hit em


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 07:38 AM~7305406
> *#1cawkblawka /\/\
> *


bish.....he asked for $250...i offered $275..... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 09:28 AM~7305583
> *build something like this SIC, then youll be at the top of the Bike building world.
> *


he'll be kicking himself in the azz.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 09:29 AM~7305590
> *P-2s with ethanol....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 09:33 AM~7305608
> *bish.....he asked for $250...i offered $275..... :angry:
> *


but did he make a deal with someone before you offered $275 :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 08:37 AM~7305629
> *but did he make a deal with someone before you offered $275  :scrutinize:
> *


no....i offered it to him in a pm before he even made a topic for it....i saw it on the houston swapmeet first....then saw he made a topic and posted my offer there as well.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 09:39 AM~7305641
> *no....i offered it to him in a pm before he even made a topic for it....i saw it on the houston swapmeet first....then saw he made a topic and posted my offer there as well.... :biggrin:
> *


sucks.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 08:40 AM~7305644
> *sucks.
> *



yeah.....then i find out lonestar is buying it and i'm like...bish..i needed that shit....he said...you should move to houston :uh: ....i offered to go get it that night...then lonestar tries to sell me some pink springs...and i'm like...ok...i don't want that ugly shit....but i really did, but can't let him know that cause the price will go up x100025435100.35..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 09:43 AM~7305662
> *yeah.....then i find out lonestar is buying it and i'm like...bish..i needed that shit....he said...you should move to houston  :uh: ....i offered to go get it that night...then lonestar tries to sell me some pink springs...and i'm like...ok...i don't want that ugly shit....but i really did, but can't let him know that cause the price will go up x100025435100.35..... :biggrin:
> *


he does business like me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 08:44 AM~7305669
> *he does business like me
> *



i know....i'm like that too... :biggrin: 

SUPPLY AND DEMAND.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 09:45 AM~7305673
> *i know....i'm like that too... :biggrin:
> 
> SUPPLY AND DEMAND.....
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

well....i was gonna lift the lac....but gotta rebuild the bottom half of the engine...needs a new crank and berrings....knocks when starting, but now showing low oil pressure....fk....oh well....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 09:47 AM~7305686
> *well....i was gonna lift the lac....but gotta rebuild the bottom half of the engine...needs a new crank and berrings....knocks when starting, but now showing low oil pressure....fk....oh well....
> *


just get the 350.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Ill kill ya if youre not devout!!*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 08:48 AM~7305692
> *just get the 350.
> *



it is a 350....i'll be better off rebuilding this one.....top half is good to go....might have to do some chroming..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 09:49 AM~7305701
> *it is a 350....i'll be better off rebuilding this one.....top half is good to go....might have to do some chroming..... :biggrin:
> *


BALLER


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 08:49 AM~7305699
> *Ill kill ya if youre not devout!!
> 
> 
> ...



believe that... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 08:51 AM~7305711
> *BALLER
> *


baller on a budget :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 10:01 AM~7305759
> *baller on a budget :biggrin:
> *


<---nonballer


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 10:02 AM~7305766
> *<---nonballer
> *


Latin you still want that appraisers info?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone up for a topic raid?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry7305807


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wwjd?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*For the people trying to get into the movies or tv, here's your chance. they're looking for 15-25 know it alls who still don't know what life is about or experienced all aspects of it yet.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=320493


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 10:51 AM~7306046
> *wwjd?
> *


he would get his car appraised


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 11:00 AM~7306101
> *he would get his car appraised
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 20 2007, 09:43 AM~7305662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he'd say... but wut it dew ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 10:09 AM~7305811
> *Anyone up for a topic raid?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry7305807
> *


trouble makers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MBAH....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

........HABM


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

YEP YEP YEP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 07:28 AM~7305583
> *build something like this SIC, then youll be at the top of the Bike building world.
> *


naw ill pass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2007, 11:36 AM~7306384
> *naw ill pass
> *


well hush up and get to work on my fleetwood trike "lac'n fundz" then sucka


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2007, 10:36 AM~7306384
> *naw ill pass
> *



mayne, you try and help a brotha out and this is what we get....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 11:39 AM~7306403
> *mayne, you try and help a brotha out and this is what we get....
> *


leave em alone..he big time custom car painter now.. he dont need our input. fk'n big headed *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 09:37 AM~7306392
> *well hush up and get to work on my fleetwood trike "lac'n fundz"  then sucka
> *


no.. i still gotta finish my bike sucka..


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 20 2007, 09:39 AM~7306403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats what she said


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 09:27 AM~7305576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sic.. make me a trike like this..but using chucks! man hold up..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2007, 10:43 AM~7306443
> *no.. i still gotta finish my bike sucka..
> ha.. no..i dont own that many pair of shoes
> 
> ...



you can find the shoes you need from the donation drop boxes you see everywhere around town....  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2007, 11:43 AM~7306443
> *
> ha.. no..i dont own that many pair of shoes
> 
> ...


I got some gators and ostich shoes you can use for you bike build up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

we'll just start up a LIL shoe donation program, to help sic build a bike!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Feb 20 2007, 09:45 AM~7306459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not gunna be caught lookin in one of those boxes..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2007, 11:48 AM~7306489
> *haha... alright someone buy me a shit load of chucks and ill make it...
> 
> im not gunna be caught lookin in one of those boxes..
> *


do it at night..they'll never see you!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 09:48 AM~7306494
> *do it at night..they'll never see you!
> *


no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 11:48 AM~7306494
> *do it at night..they'll never see you!
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 11:53 AM~7306528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 11:53 AM~7306528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 11:59 AM~7306585
> *so
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 11:59 AM~7306585
> *so
> *



:nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:01 PM~7306601
> *:nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 12:08 PM~7306652
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you loved projuect chicks.............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:09 PM~7306662
> *I knew you loved projuect chicks.............
> *


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

1987 Regal for sale in Miami Fl.

Two tone paint, candy teal, and pearl teal with silver ice pearl, mural on trunk of leatherface along with gold leafing, pinstriping.

candy anodized bumpers, , 3 pump set up, 8 painted batteries, 388 stroker engine, all chrome undercarriage, painted belly, reinforced frame, shaved firewall, shaved doors, engraved parts, canvas top, custom interior, stereo system, candy anodized teal and gold custom rims, guaranteed show winner. 

$11k or best offer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clean regal


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 12:12 PM~7306699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what you tell her when she don't want to give you any chon chon!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:17 PM~7306747
> *That's what you tell her when she don't want to give you any chon chon!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yep.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ay guey!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 12:22 PM~7306789
> *ay guey!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper+Feb 20 2007, 12:14 PM~7306718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 12:20 PM~7306768
> *Yep.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That's how the pimp hand works.


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 10:26 AM~7306822
> *11K? haaaa..  and RO etched into quarters.. that  mean buyer has to join up?  :uh:  and those colors are just fk'n ugly.  what is it with people that got tops that dont even match the car?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



The engraved windows wont come with the car. The buyer can join any club they wish, even if it is "marshalls c.c." or whatever you love to promote.

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 20 2007, 12:34 PM~7306889
> *The engraved windows wont come with the car. The buyer can join any club they wish, even if it is "marshalls c.c." or whatever you love to promote.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Lone star tell your homie texasgold he don't have to worry about coming after me with the LS. Mine might be leaving soon..... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 07:11 AM~7305508
> *
> that was real wood.. sucka.. and aint my fault u broke ball joints on richmond in it, and you and your date riding home in back of a flatbed!
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 20 2007, 12:34 PM~7306889
> *The engraved windows wont come with the car. The buyer can join any club they wish, even if it is "marshalls c.c." or whatever you love to promote.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion.
> *


no windows and man wants 11k? honestly, all jokes aside.. price kinda steep.

and windows are etched not engraved.. theres difference.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:37 PM~7306912
> *Lone star tell your homie texasgold he don't have to worry about coming after me with the LS. Mine might be leaving soon..... :0
> *


gathering other day had people making offers huh..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 20 2007, 12:34 PM~7306889
> *The engraved windows wont come with the car. The buyer can join any club they wish, even if it is "marshalls c.c." or whatever you love to promote.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion.
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

coca pearl where is the ls going


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:37 PM~7306912
> *Lone star tell your homie texasgold he don't have to worry about coming after me with the LS. Mine might be leaving soon..... :0
> *


childsupport got you down?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

prolly sellin it to pay child support.. all sic's fault..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
child support is a bitch


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:39 PM~7306931
> *gathering other day had people making offers huh..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats why they say is cheaper to keep them


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 12:40 PM~7306941
> *coca pearl where is the ls going
> *


Caddy my be coming through........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is this all you fuckers do all day its talk back and forth to each other.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 12:41 PM~7306948
> *childsupport got you down?
> *


Yep!!!!

:burn: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 20 2007, 12:41 PM~7306948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
there aint shit to do


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:41 PM~7306951
> *prolly sellin it to pay child support..  all sic's fault..
> *


yep the little fcker is been acting a ass lately. :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 12:43 PM~7306964
> *is this all you fuckers do all day its talk back and forth to each other.
> *


You can talk with us if it make you feel better.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:46 PM~7306992
> *You can talk with us if it make you feel better.
> *


tell the new owner i got a corner lamp for sale.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 11:43 AM~7306964
> *is this all you fuckers do all day its talk back and forth to each other.
> *



si :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 20 2007, 12:43 PM~7306964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk that.. he too good for us.. he big time x-ray tech with a house and lincoln.. fk'n queer he is.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 12:44 PM~7306975
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> there aint shit to do
> *


For me there is got to get my warrants taken care of........
Not got for the la raza to have warrant and go cruise the lo lo that not reg......


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:48 PM~7307011
> *For me there is got to get my warrants taken care of........
> Not got for the la raza to have warrant and go cruise the lo lo that not reg......
> *


how much or are you trading for caddy?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 12:46 PM~7307000
> *tell the new owner i got a corner lamp for sale.
> *


Going to Dallas this weekend to pick that up and the Felix plates that going to go with the car..... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 12:48 PM~7307019
> *how much or are you trading for caddy?
> *


straight trade across the board!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 10:46 AM~7306992
> *You can talk with us if it make you feel better.
> *


i just came home for lunch and see whats up but aint much up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 20 2007, 10:51 AM~7307037
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 12:51 PM~7307036
> *i just came home for lunch and see whats up but aint much up
> *


Get back to work. But enjoy your ramen noodles.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

not to get people mad but whats the purpose of having 2 organisations hlc and ula


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 12:51 PM~7307036
> *i just came home for lunch and see whats up but aint much up
> *


ah fool..lets go to gun range.. wanna try out my new toy i got this weekend!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 12:42 PM~7306959
> *thats why they say is cheaper to keep them
> *


not always true :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 12:54 PM~7307068
> *not to get people mad but whats the purpose of having 2 organisations  hlc and ula
> *


uh oh.. 


here we go again..



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh,, and everybody.. this one still for sale!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 12:54 PM~7307068
> *not to get people mad but whats the purpose of having 2 organisations  hlc and ula
> *


They have lowrider assioc. in different cities with different names. HLC is for Houston and ULA is for the DFW area.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how much are u selling it for


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:55 PM~7307080
> *uh oh..
> here we go again..
> :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:55 PM~7307080
> *uh oh..
> here we go again..
> :uh:
> *


That's sort of like asking, what are 20"+ rims, full size trucks, escalades & lexus doing in lowriding?? Will cause issues.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

houston have a ula too coca pearl


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:54 PM~7307075
> *ah fool..lets go to gun range..  wanna try out my new toy i got this weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I can use that for hunting..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:56 PM~7307092
> *They have lowrider assioc. in different cities with different names. HLC is for Houston and ULA is for the DFW area.
> *


There's a ULA in Houston also


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

where u go hunting at


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 12:55 PM~7307077
> *not always true :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin sell my Infiniti for me!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:57 PM~7307109
> *Nice I can use that for hunting..........
> *


hunting? oh, yeah..guess it could be used for that too. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 12:58 PM~7307119
> *There's a ULA in Houston also
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 12:58 PM~7307124
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ask Al!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 12:58 PM~7307126
> *Latin sell my Infiniti for me!
> *


pic? future baby momma needs a ride. due in 3 months and still driving hoo doo cavalier.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 11:58 AM~7307126
> *Latin sell my Infiniti for me!
> *



what up B?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am going to newfoundland in canada to hunt this summer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 12:58 PM~7307126
> *Latin sell my Infiniti for me!
> *


man, only people that will drop 5 g's on that are gringos or middle eastern. ebay is better.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 12:58 PM~7307123
> *where u go  hunting at
> *


In the parking lot when I see fcker standing around the LS. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 12:59 PM~7307140
> *am going to newfoundland in canada to hunt this summer
> *


buy the rifle i got for sale. $1000 hk sl8-1 (google it). with original receipt. like new.. box.. manual.. parts required to upgrade magazine from 10rd to 30rd including the 30rd mag.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 12:59 PM~7307135
> *ask Al!!!! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Feb 20 2007, 12:59 PM~7307136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just here wasting my life away on lil, call me tonight......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:00 PM~7307153
> *buy the rifle i got for sale.  $1000  hk sl8-1 (google it).  with original receipt.  like new..  box.. manual..    parts required to upgrade magazine from 10rd to 30rd including the 30rd mag.
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 50rd mag. for the sks with hollo points..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 01:03 PM~7307185
> *I have a 50rd mag. for the sks with hollo points..........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 01:00 PM~7307146
> *man, only people that will drop 5 g's on that are gringos or middle eastern.  ebay is better.
> *


I was thinking that too plus packys!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 20 2007, 01:03 PM~7307180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont sound like something that'll fit in my pocket.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 01:04 PM~7307190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yep the spelling bee champ..... :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:37 PM~7306917
> *no windows and man wants 11k?  honestly, all jokes aside.. price kinda steep.
> 
> and windows are etched not engraved.. theres difference.
> *


You don't have the money to buy it anyway so shut the fuck up already :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:06 PM~7307206
> *
> dont sound like something that'll fit in my pocket.
> *


Your to big for anything to fit in you pockets...........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:06 PM~7307206
> *142k miles. $5000 OBO…
> 
> price kinda steap for maxima with that many miles.    good luck.
> ...


best offer asswad!


----------



## sleeper (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 11:07 AM~7307215
> *You don't have the money to buy it anyway so shut the fuck up already  :uh:
> *


every price is "kinda steep" for him


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:07 PM~7307215
> *You don't have the money to buy it anyway so shut the fuck up already  :uh:
> *


Those are some harsh words.... :biggrin: Your going to hurt his feelings. :tears:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleeper_@Feb 20 2007, 01:08 PM~7307223
> *every price is "kinda steep" for him
> *


He has comments for everybody's ride ... he needs to worry about his own ugly ass piece of shit ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Feb 20 2007, 01:07 PM~7307215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trade you busted up cav + $2500


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:09 PM~7307231
> *He has comments for everybody's ride ... he needs to worry about his own ugly ass piece of shit ...
> *


but hes choppin up tha block!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:10 PM~7307240
> *damn.  just saying..  and i actually do got that kinda $..  i'm 401k and ISP pimpin..  and bank account aint hurtin either.          and aint gotta worry about marshalls claimin my shyt
> you spotted gat other day!
> trade you busted up cav + $2500
> *


I don't have to worry about Marshall's getting my shit either ... why don't you get off that shit already ... I'd have a shitload of money stacked up too if I lived at home off of my Grandma and her social security ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:10 PM~7307240
> *damn.   just saying..  and i actually do got that kinda $..   i'm 401k and ISP pimpin..   and bank account aint hurtin either.          and aint gotta worry about marshalls claimin my shyt
> you spotted gat other day!
> trade you busted up cav + $2500
> *


cash no trades....... come with $4500


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:10 PM~7307240
> *
> you spotted gat other day!
> 
> *


That's becuz you had on that baby shirt. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 11:07 AM~7307215
> *You don't have the money to buy it anyway so shut the fuck up already  :uh:
> *


so i guess u think your fleetwood is worth 25


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:11 PM~7307251
> *I don't have to worry about Marshall's getting my shit either ... why don't you get off that shit already ... I'd have a shitload of money stacked up too if I lived at home off of my Grandma and her social security ...
> *


damn, you like got no sense of fk'n humor today.. like u just came here to fk with me.. geez..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:12 PM~7307260
> *so i guess u think your fleetwood is worth 25
> *


it's worth a lot more than that to me ... and that's where it's staying ... I'm not building it to sell and hit a lick ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:11 PM~7307251
> *I don't have to worry about Marshall's getting my shit either ... why don't you get off that shit already ... I'd have a shitload of money stacked up too if I lived at home off of my Grandma and her social security ...
> *


Damn she being really harsh on you today Sixty8imp. Are you ok over there or do you need for grandma to get you some milk and cookies...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 20 2007, 01:12 PM~7307260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. grandma makes some mean coffee though.. come over on da weekend some day.. have her make up some breakfast with homemade tortillas.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Feb 20 2007, 12:07 PM~7307215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Feb 20 2007, 12:09 PM~7307231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


i see some candy lasers in your future homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:13 PM~7307273
> *it's worth a lot more than that to me ... and that's where it's staying ... I'm not building it to sell and hit a lick ...
> *


I hit a lick on my lecab and sold it last week.... Dont tell anybody :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 01:15 PM~7307296
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:12 PM~7307268
> *damn, you like got no sense of fk'n humor today..  like u just came here to fk with me..    geez..
> *


You're always "joking" about the U.S. Marshalls ... I work hard for my money and build my shit honestly ... accusing someone of some bullshit is nothing to "joke" about ... why do you worry about how I pay for my shit anyway ... as long as you're not paying for it ... its none of your fuckin business ... and I can put a rainbow top on my lac if I want ... its not your car so why does it bother you so much?? ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:15 PM~7307294
> *:uh:
> naw.. grandma makes some mean coffee though..  come over on da weekend some day.. have her make up some breakfast with homemade tortillas.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:17 PM~7307321
> *You're always "joking" about the U.S. Marshalls ... I work hard for my money and build my shit honestly ... accusing someone of some bullshit is nothing to "joke" about ... why do you worry about how I pay for my shit anyway ... as long as you're not paying for it ... its none of your fuckin business ... and I can put a rainbow top on my lac if I want ... its not your car so why does it bother you so much?? ...
> *


ok ok ok.. sorry..


you invited over for breakfast with homemade tortillas too.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 01:15 PM~7307299
> *I hit a lick on my lecab and sold it last week.... Dont tell anybody :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER NOT! :tongue:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 11:13 AM~7307273
> *it's worth a lot more than that to me ... and that's where it's staying ... I'm not building it to sell and hit a lick ...
> *


its a car. its not a child, or a sibling. its a car. :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:20 PM~7307360
> *its a car. its not a child, or a sibling. its a car.  :uh:
> *


whatever helps you sleep better at night


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

got this the other day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 11:21 AM~7307365
> *whatever helps you sleep better at night
> *


tell your sister to call me , got something for her.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:22 PM~7307377
> *tell your sister to call me , got something for her.
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:09 PM~7307231
> *He has comments for everybody's ride ... he needs to worry about his own ugly ass piece of shit ...
> *


lol, no shit


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 01:21 PM~7307366
> *
> got this the other day
> *


Nice. I need a 4-4.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone needs to answer they text msg


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:19 PM~7307346
> *YOU BETTER NOT! :tongue:
> *


75k


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 01:22 PM~7307387
> *lol, no shit
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 11:22 AM~7307385
> *:uh:  :ugh:
> *


you already know.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:11 PM~7307251
> *I don't have to worry about Marshall's getting my shit either ... why don't you get off that shit already ... I'd have a shitload of money stacked up too if I lived at home off of my Grandma and her social security ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 01:22 PM~7307387
> *lol, no shit
> *


ok 80's bed dancer aztec worry actin azz


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 01:23 PM~7307396
> *75k
> *


You could buy Lone Star's House Cash! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:24 PM~7307412
> *You could buy Lone Star's House Cash!  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:24 PM~7307412
> *You could buy Lone Star's House Cash!  :0  :0 :biggrin:
> *


2 of them


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

75k is a good price 4 your car so what are u getting next


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 01:24 PM~7307417
> *2 of them
> *


painted candy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 11:24 AM~7307412
> *You could buy Lone Star's House Cash!  :0  :0 :biggrin:
> *


or maybe help you out on catchin up on all that interest for the next 7 or 8 years


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 11:24 AM~7307417
> *2 of them
> *


maybe with 75 u can get your ex back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or 75k will get you like 20-25 fleetwoods


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 01:25 PM~7307421
> *75k is a good price 4 your car so what are u getting next
> *


 Im just bull shittin..... Its not for sale..... I dont need to sell it so why should I....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:25 PM~7307435
> *maybe with 75 u can get your ex back
> *


i aint like her anyway.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:25 PM~7307435
> *maybe with 75 u can get your ex back
> *


thats almost as much of a waste as a house in mo city


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:24 PM~7307409
> *ok 80's bed dancer aztec worry actin azz
> *


not worried here, about time for you to move out the house, don't you think?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:26 PM~7307447
> *i aint like her anyway.
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 20 2007, 01:25 PM~7307426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe he could buy you a girlfriend??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:25 PM~7307426
> *or maybe help you out on catchin up on all that interest for the next 7 or 8 years
> *


my house will be paid in full in 12yrs or less


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 11:27 AM~7307454
> *thats almost as much of a waste as a house in mo city
> *


yea know but u cant stop talking about her, or where i live


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:18 PM~7307341
> *ok ok ok..  sorry..
> you invited over for breakfast with homemade tortillas too.
> *


 :uh: 

no que no chingon..... :biggrin: ..........you already know you can't argue with best of the best....they work hard on their rides and take it personal when someone else speaks on it.....

just leave it alone.....or the lasers will find yo monkey ass.... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 01:28 PM~7307469
> *my house will be paid in full in 12yrs or less
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 01:28 PM~7307472
> *:uh:
> 
> no que no chingon..... :biggrin: ..........you already know you can't argue with best of the best....they work hard on their rides and take it personal when someone else speaks on it.....
> ...


lasers sure have u actin polite lately! 

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 11:28 AM~7307465
> *why don't you help with interest on these nutts ... :around:
> or maybe he could buy you a girlfriend??
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:28 PM~7307465
> *why don't you help with interest on these nutts ... :around:
> or maybe he could buy you a girlfriend??
> *


he did that and made ALL her kids stay with grandma!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:29 PM~7307483
> *
> *


ahh shyt.. ya'll gonna make this ****** cry now..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 20 2007, 01:27 PM~7307454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tongue:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 11:30 AM~7307489
> *ahh shyt.. ya'll gonna make this ****** cry now..
> *


only thing that would make me cry is a fast back 68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 01:29 PM~7307487
> *he did that and made ALL her kids stay with grandma!
> *


G4NG$4


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:31 PM~7307494
> *only thing that would make me cry is a wack back 68
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:31 PM~7307494
> *only thing that would make me cry is a fast back 68
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wack back lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:31 PM~7307494
> *only thing that would make me cry is a fast back 68
> *


so you aint feelin da 68? aint how you gal said it.. "ken said he liked your car..how it was clean"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 11:32 AM~7307514
> *so you aint feelin da 68?  aint how you gal said it..  "ken said he liked your car..how it was clean"
> *


yea, i usually tell them anything.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 01:30 PM~7307493
> *ain't nothing wrong with Mo City! It's right up the street from me!  :biggrin:
> :tongue:
> *


your on the 200k side


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:33 PM~7307521
> *yea, i usually tell them anything.
> *


oh :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still lol @ wack back haha that was a good one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 01:33 PM~7307528
> *your on the 200k side
> *


damn :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:33 PM~7307529
> *oh  :angry:
> *


kinda how ppl talk to him about the town car....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:29 PM~7307482
> *lasers sure have u actin polite lately!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



nah *****...i'm still an asshole by nature....just not fun when people take it seriously...so i leave it alone.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 01:34 PM~7307551
> *nah *****...i'm still an asshole by nature....just not fun when people take it seriously...so i leave it alone.....
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think imma buy crib in mo city now too.. seems to be where da ballas kick it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 12:33 PM~7307528
> *your on the 200k side
> *



damn dena....yo man must have a bad ass job!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 01:34 PM~7307546
> *kinda how ppl talk to him about the town car....
> *


just ask em to check the fuses..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 01:35 PM~7307561
> *damn dena....yo man must have a bad ass job!!!!!
> *


imma have to get 2nd and 3rd job just to keep up wif these ballas.. do taco bell in evenings then sell ice cream on a bicycle on weekends.. get sic to yandy paint bike.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 11:37 AM~7307575
> *just ask em to check the fuses..
> *


dont hate on the JLs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:38 PM~7307590
> *imma have to get 2nd and 3rd job just to keep up wif these ballas..    do taco bell in evenings then sell ice cream on a bicycle on weekends..  get sic to yandy paint bike.
> *


better reinforce the frame hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look at all these haters surrounding me everyday.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 11:30 AM~7307493
> *ain't nothing wrong with Mo City! It's right up the street from me!  :biggrin:
> :tongue:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 01:39 PM~7307603
> *better reinforce the frame  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Feb 20 2007, 12:38 PM~7307590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dayum.....I-BEAMS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 20 2007, 01:39 PM~7307603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND C-CHANNELS


AND AMMO BOX!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:43 PM~7307652
> *ALREADY IN WORKS..
> AND C-CHANNELS
> AND AMMO BOX!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"LAC'N FUNDZ" COMING SOON!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 12:46 PM~7307678
> *"LAC'N FUNDZ" COMING SOON!!
> *


the color of the seat better match the bike or i'm gonna clown like you do fker... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up... left for lunch, came back and had to catch up on 5 pages....

ole conversating foos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 01:57 PM~7307792
> *mest up... left for lunch, came back and had to catch up on 5 pages....
> 
> ole conversating foos.
> *


Don't forget the invites for breakfast :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 01:04 PM~7307862
> *Don't forget the invites for breakfast  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 20 2007, 02:05 PM~7307871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chained reinforced chonies


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 01:06 PM~7307878
> *chained reinforced chonies
> *



but wut it dew... 




uh... nevermind


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 20 2007, 01:33 PM~7307528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know what it iz Ham


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2007, 01:54 PM~7307764
> *the color of the seat better match the bike or i'm gonna clown like you do fker... :biggrin:
> *


GONNA MAKE SEAT DOO DOO BROWN, IN CASE THERES AN ACCIDENT!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 02:06 PM~7307878
> *chained reinforced chonies
> *


KNOW SOMEONE WHO AINT INVITED NOW. PUTO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 01:10 PM~7307922
> *KNOW SOMEONE WHO AINT INVITED NOW.  PUTO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 02:10 PM~7307922
> *KNOW SOMEONE WHO AINT INVITED NOW.  PUTO
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 02:07 PM~7307885
> *but wut it dew...
> uh... nevermind
> *


it dew trainhorn out the rear exhaust


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 01:14 PM~7307954
> *it dew trainhorn out the rear exhaust
> *




beep.... beep..... beep.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2007, 02:15 PM~7307971
> *beep.... beep..... beep.....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The year is 2007 and I guess hrnybrneyz is following the trend since she rolls nekkid muffin.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 20 2007, 02:07 PM~7307890
> *
> LOL! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: believe that!
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DENA HATES ME. 


imma go cry.. deuce


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 02:24 PM~7308039
> *DENA HATES ME.
> imma go cry..  deuce
> *


chonk dos!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *lowinccorp*

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sixty8imp I just came back from grocery shopping. I have some extra bags for you when you get ready to install your setup....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 02:16 PM~7308402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 01:39 PM~7307596
> *dont hate on the JLs
> *


Hating on JL Audio is a serious crime.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 03:16 PM~7308402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7308437


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 03:48 PM~7308719
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7308437
> 
> 
> ...


WORD


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

can u say godwned?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 20 2007, 03:59 PM~7308848
> *can u say godwned?
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 04:00 PM~7308858
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man.. hold up.. fool gets killed trying to jack regal on swangas.. 

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5049683

2/20/07 - KTRK/HOUSTON) - An accused car thief was killed and a bullet grazed the man he was allegedly trying to rob.


Two men allegedly tried to break into a car parked outside a home on Campbell Road near Derrick in northwest Houston. The situation quickly escalated into a gunfight between the two men and the owner of the car. 

"By the time I made it to the corner, they were shooting at him," said the victim's fiancé Katrina Burgess. 

Burgess says she and her fiancé, Alfred Stephens, were inside their home around 5:30am when their alarm on their blue Buick went off. A small camera mounted outside revealed two men apparently trying to take the vehicle. Stephens chased the men outside and gunshots soon ran out. 

"He told me to hurry," said Burgess. "He said, 'they shooting at me. They shot me'. And that's when started running back to the house." 

By the time police arrived, one man was found dead a block away. A second suspect was captured and taken into custody. 

The suspected get away car was lodged in a ditch and Stephens appeared to have bullet holes in his T-shirt. 

"I guess it went like this. I don't know," said Burgess. "The ambulance (crew) says he was really lucky." 

Police recovered a silver-plated semi-automatic weapon from inside the home. 

If the suspects wanted the car it wouldn't have been easy to get to it since Burgess used another vehicle to block it in. She does this every night since this isn't the first time something like this has happened. 

"Someone has already broken into my house," she said. "Somebody has already tried to steal this car four times. I told him to sell this car. It's not worth his life." 

Police have made no arrests in this incident just yet. Neighbors told Eyewitness News that they have seen an increase of drug activity over the last four to five years.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

talkin on da celly while news reporter trying to enterview you.. dats [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 04:06 PM~7308908
> *man.. hold up.. fool gets killed trying to jack regal on swangas..
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5049683
> ...


Latin homies trying to get him some parts for is new regal....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 04:14 PM~7308975
> *Latin homies trying to get him some parts for is new regal....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bumper fillers? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i need those fenders :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 04:14 PM~7308975
> *Latin homies trying to get him some parts for is new regal....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 04:16 PM~7308991
> *i need those fenders  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


dont try taking his.. man means business. :guns:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 04:16 PM~7308991
> *i need those fenders  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


Homie said supply and demand........... :guns: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fool killed a man while wearing flip-flops!! hood rich, at its best!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 03:17 PM~7308412
> *Sixty8imp I just came back from  grocery shopping. I have some extra bags for you when you get ready to install your setup....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 04:22 PM~7309042
> *fool killed a man while wearing flip-flops!!    hood rich, at its best!
> *


That's Debo little brother Debo Jr.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

didnt dude that ran into taco van die too?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 04:20 PM~7309029
> *Homie said supply and demand...........  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Next time they'll have a shoot out in the streets during king kong in the trunk night.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 01:04 PM~7307862
> *Don't forget the invites for breakfast  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



SWANGAS= dead man's wheels..... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 04:27 PM~7309084
> *didnt dude that ran into taco van die too?
> *


Yep ate to many taco's and didn't want to share with the homless....
They told him fck your taco's bish.......... :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 04:31 PM~7309119
> *Yep ate to many taco's and didn't want to share with the homless....
> They told him fck your taco's bish.......... :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 04:29 PM~7309105
> *Next time they'll have a shoot out in the streets during king kong in the trunk night.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wasn't it a 90's candy red regal that was stolen and during chase hit taco stand?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 04:35 PM~7309157
> *wasn't it a 90's candy red regal that was stolen and during chase hit taco stand?
> *


This is not an information center for information call 411 or check on the news website....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 04:35 PM~7309157
> *wasn't it a 90's candy red regal that was stolen and during chase hit taco stand?
> *


nope, it was a ford.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be off all next week, going to give you all a chance to catch up on the posts. :biggrin: 





<---- :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sixty8imp??

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/281333303.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 04:43 PM~7309256
> *sixty8imp??
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/281333303.html
> *


[email protected]$6900 for this..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 04:43 PM~7309256
> *sixty8imp??
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/281333303.html
> *


Will except trades of equal value.......

:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 04:47 PM~7309280
> *Will except trades of equal value.......
> 
> :0  :0
> *


equal value? hold up.. latin.. fire up that POS regal u workin on.. go trade the dude. then u can be rolling like us big boys!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 04:48 PM~7309291
> *equal value?  hold up..  latin..  fire up that POS regal u workin on..  go trade the dude.  then u can be rolling like us big boys!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 04:48 PM~7309291
> *equal value?   hold up..   latin..  fire up that POS regal u workin on..  go trade the dude.   then u can be rolling like us big boys!
> *


already rolled an impala back when your poverty stricken ass was stuck in the hood. only difference now these days is that you got two cars, but still in the hood.  

wouldn't roll a wackback impala anyways.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 04:59 PM~7309399
> *already rolled an impala back when your poverty stricken ass was stuck in the hood.  only difference now these days is that you got two cars, but still in the hood.
> 
> wouldn't roll a wackback impala anyways.
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 05:25 PM~7309625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 05:33 PM~7309689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I hear the candy coated lazers coming................... :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 05:47 PM~7309804
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 05:55 PM~7309871
> *:nono:
> *


Did that hurt you feeling don't :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 05:48 PM~7309816
> *I hear the candy coated lazers coming................... :0  :0  :angry:
> *


link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 05:56 PM~7309879
> *Did that hurt you feeling don't  :tears:
> *


no, damnit i just cracked a fart, thought i could put a silencer on it but it sounded like a whoopie cushion :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 05:56 PM~7309880
> *link?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 20 2007, 05:14 PM~7309503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: everythings always fk'n a joke to you mother fkers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 06:00 PM~7309916
> *:uh:  everythings always fk'n a joke to you mother fkers.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 02:06 PM~7308908
> *man.. hold up.. fool gets killed trying to jack regal on swangas..
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5049683
> ...


****** lose they life over swangin them thangs - pimp c


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 05:33 PM~7309689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!!


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1980-Oldsmo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

some clear...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2007, 05:58 PM~7309887
> *no, damnit i just cracked a fart, thought i could put a silencer on it but it sounded like a whoopie cushion  :burn:
> *


You know that a silencer will not fit on the master blaster.... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 06:00 PM~7309916
> *:uh:  everythings always fk'n a joke to you mother fkers.
> *


You always giving people a hard time as man up fckers and stop bishin...... :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2007, 06:29 PM~7310110
> *lol!!!
> *


When the pimp catch an attitude "DROP IT LIKE IT HOT!!!!!"........... :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 03:46 PM~7309272
> *[email protected]$6900 for this..
> 
> 
> ...



seen that car today at the hcc school right there on 45 by your hood.


i was :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ok lets clear sum things up..........Individuals plaque in the back window suckaaaaaaaa now anounce that atcha meeting


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2007, 09:09 PM~7302868
> *and lil red berettas on 13's too huh? :biggrin:
> *




shut up bish 000'rrrrreeeeeeeaaaaaallllllllllllyyyyyyyyy


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

FNU 4LIFE: SRA & NBL member  
^^ steady gaining weight, almost there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 08:52 PM~7311016
> *shane and mick never said i couldn't be in individuals because my paint didn't look right so stop misinforming ya folx........shane said he liked the paint and the way i was going with it but he noticed the other side didn't look the same. i told jesse to redo the otherside and he was but see thats the thing about haterz they make ya work harder on ya shit so u can bust out on they azz ya feel me.....redoing the paint.... 3  i can't figure out why you so intrested in what my status is with Individuals why you callin my folx (shane) askin what the deal with slim im just the lil guy tring to do my thang.......dog i thought you were a cool mother fucker dog i asked you how did the car look you said it was nice then behind my back you say it looks like shit damn dog its like that.........dont forget where yo shit was back in the day how you use to pull up missin the center caps on ya wheels paint lookin like shit......dog i ain't never dog on yo ride cuz i now what it takes to build a ride.....so i guess its like they say when you blow up you look down on the lil people..... but its cool homie Honest Hustle comming soon it will have an Individuals plaque in the back window suckaaaaaaaa now anounce that atcha meeting
> *


aint even gonna ask who u talkin about yappin about your ride.. and status wif the big I.. just gonna say, good luck.. from few pics you've show'd us, looks like you doing your thing! even though yo bish ass dissed my capala.. lol 

keep up the good work!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 06:52 PM~7311016
> *ok lets clear sum things up..........Individuals plaque in the back window suckaaaaaaaa now anounce that atcha meeting
> *



damn what did i miss??? :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 04:06 PM~7308908
> *man.. hold up.. fool gets killed trying to jack regal on swangas..
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5049683
> ...


I SAW THAT CAR LIKE LASTWEEK BUT IT HAD DUMMYS ON THE FRONT AND IT WAS PARKED IN THE SAME SPOT GUESS HE WAS WATING ON SUM FRESH VOUGES TO COME IN .....BUT I SAID THAT A ***** WAS GONNA TRY TO GET IT CUZ IT LOOK TO EASY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 20 2007, 09:17 PM~7311301
> *aint even gonna ask who u talkin about yappin about your ride..  and status wif the big I..  just gonna say, good luck..  from few pics you've show'd us, looks like you doing your thing!  even though yo bish ass dissed my capala.. lol
> 
> keep up the good work!
> *


THANKX DOG BUT IT WAS MY LIL BRO THAT DISSED YO CAPALA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 20 2007, 08:09 PM~7310670
> *seen that car today at the hcc school right there on 45 by your hood.
> i was :ugh:
> *


not sure why the dude thinks its worth that much. scored mine for around same price.. clean paint, and almost perfect OG interior, working a/c.. zero rust.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 09:24 PM~7311390
> *THANKX DOG BUT IT WAS MY LIL BRO THAT DISSED YO CAPALA
> *


well fk him.. tell em come get at me when he got a classic to talk about! 











j/k..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn , lots of drama today :uh: , i could make a good story about this topic, it would b perfect!! it would have drama, some action, and lots of comedy  J/K , OK J/K


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

bunch of maso's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 20 2007, 08:04 PM~7311142
> *shut up bish 000'rrrrreeeeeeeaaaaaallllllllllllyyyyyyyyy
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





> *texasgold Posted Today, 08:17 PM
> FNU 4LIFE: SRA & NBL member
> ^^ steady gaining weight, almost there *



naaaaahhh.....you got awhile before you get FNU Status. you can hang with the big dogs when you approach 220 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dont let the hater put u down big bird


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DOG THAS SLOW LANE SHIT ....IM DOING 100 OVER HERE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 06:52 PM~7311016
> *ok lets clear sum things up..........Individuals plaque in the back window suckaaaaaaaa now anounce that atcha meeting
> *


keepin it real.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa' sho'?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 20 2007, 08:54 PM~7311625
> *naaaaahhh.....you got awhile before you get FNU Status.  you can hang with the big dogs when you approach 220  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 .....no can do :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 20 2007, 07:54 PM~7311625
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> naaaaahhh.....you got awhile before you get FNU Status.  you can hang with the big dogs when you approach 220  :biggrin:
> *


220 , looks like im already in


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2007, 09:01 PM~7311727
> *:0 .....no can do :nono:
> *



its cool, FNU isn't for everyone





> *lone star Posted Today, 09:01 PM
> QUOTE(rivistyle @ Feb 20 2007, 07:54 PM)
> 
> naaaaahhh.....you got awhile before you get FNU Status.  you can hang with the big dogs when you approach 220
> ...



nah, your jus tall. you gotta be 'round all around' nahmean as in when you sit around the house, you sit AROUND the house :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard individuals gonna do it big in 07 in houston, just what i heard though


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 09:11 PM~7311888
> *i heard individuals gonna do it big in 07 in houston, just what i heard though
> *



 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i heard dave's belly is gonna do it real big


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good luck to individuals in houston show the guys from fw chapter were some cool guys to chill with


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 20 2007, 08:20 PM~7312011
> *i heard dave's belly is gonna do it real big
> *


house real big, belly real big


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 08:11 PM~7311888
> *i heard individuals gonna do it big in 07 in houston, just what i heard though
> *


"INDIVIDUALS" ALWAYS DOING IT B'I'G !!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Individuals


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 09:23 PM~7312057
> *house real big, belly real big
> *



nah, jus belly in this case


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 20 2007, 09:54 PM~7311625
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> naaaaahhh.....you got awhile before you get FNU Status.  you can hang with the big dogs when you approach 220  :biggrin:
> *


I got $2.20. Can I be in the big dog club????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2007, 07:22 PM~7311366
> *damn what did i miss???  :0
> *


x2..
expose this hater..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NAW DOG THAT PERSON KNOW WHO HE\SHE IS AND NEED TO QUIT WORRIN BOUT MY HUSTLE NAAAAAAMEAN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 09:46 PM~7312995
> *NAW DOG THAT PERSON KNOW WHO HE\SHE IS AND NEED TO QUIT WORRIN BOUT MY HUSTLE NAAAAAAMEAN
> *


koo koo... holla at me about that leaf.. ill get down on it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2007, 11:54 PM~7313060
> *koo koo... holla at me about that leaf.. ill get down on it
> *


NOT GOING THAT WAY ANYMORE JUST NICE AND SIMPLE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 10:00 PM~7313123
> *NOT GOING THAT WAY ANYMORE JUST NICE AND SIMPLE
> *


***** always changing his mind...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Texasgold homie said can you get on his level....










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 11:46 PM~7312995
> *NAW DOG THAT PERSON KNOW WHO HE\SHE IS AND NEED TO QUIT WORRIN BOUT MY HUSTLE NAAAAAAMEAN
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2007, 10:11 PM~7311888
> *i heard individuals gonna do it big in 07 in houston, just what i heard though
> *


 :0 

they accept DONK capalas?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 21 2007, 05:52 AM~7314726
> *:0
> 
> they accept DONK capalas?
> ...


I DON'T THINK YOU WANNA ASK THEM THAT I GOT ALOT OF SHIT OVER THEM DAYTONS .....SO I CAN JUST IMAGINE ALL THE SHIT YOU WOULD GET OVER THA CAPALA :0  SO JUST NOT ASK AND SAY YOU DID


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 12:30 AM~7313372
> ****** always changing his mind...
> *


 :biggrin: YEA I KNOW THATS WHAT DA PAINTER SAID THATS PROLY WHY THE OTHER SIDE DIDNT MATCH HE SAID LET ME HURRY AND FINISH THIS SIDE FO DAT ***** CHANGE HIS MIND


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 21 2007, 06:10 AM~7314747
> *I DON'T THINK YOU WANNA ASK THEM THAT I GOT ALOT OF SHIT OVER THEM DAYTONS .....SO I CAN JUST IMAGINE ALL THE SHIT YOU WOULD GET OVER THA CAPALA :0   SO JUST NOT ASK AND SAY YOU DID
> *


yeah, i was joking.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 21 2007, 06:19 AM~7314756
> *:biggrin:  YEA I KNOW THATS WHAT DA PAINTER SAID THATS PROLY WHY THE OTHER SIDE DIDNT MATCH HE SAID LET ME HURRY AND FINISH THIS SIDE FO DAT ***** CHANGE HIS MIND
> *


sic got frustrated with me.. should call himself "damn ***** u picky kustoms" lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 08:52 PM~7311016
> *ok lets clear sum things up..........Individuals plaque in the back window suckaaaaaaaa now anounce that atcha meeting
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 02:19 AM~7314099
> *Texasgold homie said can you get on his level....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 21 2007, 06:10 AM~7314747
> *I DON'T THINK YOU WANNA ASK THEM THAT I GOT ALOT OF SHIT OVER THEM DAYTONS .....SO I CAN JUST IMAGINE ALL THE SHIT YOU WOULD GET OVER THA CAPALA :0   SO JUST NOT ASK AND SAY YOU DID
> *


OWNED 1.01


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 21 2007, 01:19 AM~7314099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up h-towners...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Disclaimer: If you aint part of the solution...you can only be part of the problem.

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

"your mom has toxic cooch"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

"YOU GOTTA PAY TO PLAY"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

87 Monte Carlo LS (Coca Pearl)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 16 2004, 12:41 PM~2417523
> *I'm down! Just let me know where & when!   I can get several people w/lo-lo's to meet and start it back up. :biggrin: Also know some people in the police force(Houston & Pasadena) that might be able to help us out somehow.
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Who Next Wit Plex


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 18 2004, 01:16 PM~2424975
> *Is there a way to contact all layitlow members from Houston and tell them about it.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacluvinlatina_@Dec 3 2004, 10:18 AM~2470874
> *What is a mayugua? :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 09:47 AM~7315546
> *:0
> *



mest up :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2005, 01:19 PM~2577673
> *hope that caddy makes out  my doubblepumper is ready to take on it  no ofense just want to have a good time      i heard there is a lots of hoppers at there but they want to bet money just take it to the park why build it if not use
> *


que que? *GET OFF LAYITLOW!!! - BOILER*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nga gets married and had to sell the ride. ya valio.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 09:52 AM~7315574
> *Nga gets married and had to sell the ride.  ya valio.
> 
> 
> ...



lock down


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hi!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2007, 10:07 AM~7315672
> * hi!
> *



:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 10:07 AM~7315675
> *:uh:
> *


lol :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 08:52 PM~7311016
> *i can't figure out why you so intrested in what my status is with Individuals why you callin my folx (shane) askin what the deal with slim im just the lil guy tring to do my thang.......dog i thought you were a cool mother fucker dog i asked you how did the car look you said it was nice then behind my back you say it looks like shit damn dog its like that
> *


NOT COOL. :nono: 

Don't see why anyone would want to hate on el Slim :angry:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 08:52 AM~7315574
> *Nga gets married and had to sell the ride.  ya valio.
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahaha.... That is a negative on that one mi comandante... got married, got small business going, and got a project going that is moving really really really slow due to not having the time to work on it and refusing to pay someone else to do the work. :biggrin: It's not a lolo though


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Feb 21 2007, 11:33 AM~7315748
> * It's not a lolo though
> *


what is it mi samurai fugitivo??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Just talked to a new guy in the plant. Says he used to be in Latin Image C.C..

Just bough an 84 Linc... super clean.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 11:44 AM~7315824
> *Just talked to a new guy in the plant. Says he used to be in Latin Image C.C..
> 
> Just bough an 84 Linc... super clean.
> *


ok, and?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 10:45 AM~7315829
> *ok, and?
> *



 

just saying....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 11:46 AM~7315845
> *
> 
> just saying....
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 10:24 AM~7315393
> *87 Monte Carlo LS (Coca Pearl)
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Attention Boiler: Your canton Saturday night at 9pm, GEORGE LOPEZ special on H.B.O. Is it going down, or is it going down.*

_*DISCLAIMER: Didn't want to pm a ******, text a ****** or ring a *******_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 11:49 AM~7315859
> *
> *


R.I.P Big Mike 2/10/75-12/29/05

posting up signatures


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*give me a spray gun and i do damage*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

UNIDOSPORLANETA Mayne!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

L.I.L.M.A.F.M.(lay it low members against female mods)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:50 AM~7315867
> *R.I.P Big Mike 2/10/75-12/29/05
> 
> posting up signatures
> *


UNIDOSPORLANETA Mayne!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 11:54 AM~7315902
> *UNIDOSPORLANETA Mayne!
> *


REEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSST!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 11:53 AM~7315891
> *UNIDOSPORLANETA Mayne!
> *


"you all trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 10:54 AM~7315902
> *UNIDOSPORLANETA Mayne!
> *



biter


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

UnidosPorLaNeta representing that dirty south


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:54 AM~7315907
> *REEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSST!
> *


Mest up ©


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 11:55 AM~7315911
> *biter
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Car Club: UnioN C.C.*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 11:55 AM~7315911
> *biter
> *


Take a \_ [email protected]!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*first one in houston tp put 14s on a 98 and up town car*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 20 2007, 09:33 PM~7311478
> *bunch of maso's
> *


AGREE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:56 AM~7315922
> *X2
> *


1993 MAZTECA EXT CAB aka (titty dancer)


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol u that bord bro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 11:59 AM~7315961
> *1993 MAZTECA EXT CAB aka (titty dancer)
> *


ohlawdmaynefoshodotcom


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i think he just wants to get has many post before he goes to vacation


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 09:52 AM~7315886
> *give me a spray gun and i do damage
> *


no


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:01 PM~7315978
> *oh law d mayne fosho dot.com
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 12:03 PM~7316011
> *i think he just wants to get has many post before he goes to vacation
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 12:03 PM~7316014
> *no
> *


self taught painter on the come up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 12:03 PM~7316011
> *i think he just wants to get has many post before he goes to vacation
> *


Yep trying to get 72,000 b4 doing so.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 12:03 PM~7316014
> *no
> *


really proud sponsor for
bad influences b.c


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:04 PM~7316024
> *Yep trying to get 72,000 b4 doing so.
> *


Don't want you to pass me up hno: 

Posts: 705


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:05 PM~7316030
> *really proud sponsor for
> bad influences b.c
> *


asskisser :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:06 PM~7316033
> *Don't want you to pass me up  hno:
> 
> Posts: 705
> *


"Shitnology at its best"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:07 PM~7316045
> *"Shitnology at its best"
> *


wtf? who's sig is that?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:06 PM~7316039
> *asskisser  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 21 2007, 10:05 AM~7316030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:08 PM~7316050
> *wtf?  who's sig is that?
> *


Pay attention fcker-------- Technology at its best = Shitnology at its best


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 12:09 PM~7316056
> *inside joke..
> you wouldnt understand... your and outkast
> 
> ...


primo, really need the regal painted before may, see if you can swing by the house this week.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 10:10 AM~7316064
> *primo, really need the regal painted before may, see if you can swing by the house this week.
> *


jump on the waiting list..im 4 cars deep.. lined up cash in hand..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 12:09 PM~7316056
> *inside joke..
> you wouldnt understand... your and outkast
> 
> *


I choose to be the outkast. I don't want to join a car club. "I'm a black John Salter!" :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 12:12 PM~7316078
> *jump on the waiting list..im 4 cars deep.. lined up cash in hand..
> *


put me down for the 5th, cash isn't an issue.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

BLAH. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:10 PM~7316064
> *primo, really need the regal painted before may.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:13 PM~7316084
> *put me down for the 5th, cash isn't an issue.
> *


Nonballa on a mission!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 21 2007, 12:13 PM~7316088
> *BLAH. :angry:
> *


how's the vert coming along?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 21 2007, 10:13 AM~7316084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blah blahhhh.. any word yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Baller


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 11:09 AM~7316056
> *inside joke..
> you wouldnt understand... your and outkast
> *


ITS A BLACK THANG


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 12:15 PM~7316105
> *ok
> *


see if you can give me an exact date around april since the muralist will be in town for a week.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 21 2007, 12:15 PM~7316112
> *ITS A BLACK THANG
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:14 PM~7316099
> *Nonballa on a mission!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


wish i was deep in $ like you


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:17 PM~7316130
> *wish i was deep in $ like you
> *


My money is not deep I live sammich to sammich!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:19 PM~7316138
> *My money is not deep I live sammich to sammich!!! :biggrin:
> *


county style! :cheesy: 


is that my lil ngy provok on the scene? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

we need a female for the field trip Provok....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 12:22 PM~7316169
> *we need a female for the field trip Provok....
> *


and not his drunk ex or that chick that went with us for my b'day at show palace a couple of years ago. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:20 PM~7316150
> *county style!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


Straight grill cheese and ham!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2007, 12:48 PM~7277657
> *Discussed with Hrnybrneyz & Liv4Lacs about having another gathering at a buttnekkid club before we head out to the Royal Touch picnic on March 25th.  What do you all think about the weekend before which is March 17th?  Has to be somewhere off 290 or around that area so that Mike and his wife can go to it also w/o having to dip far into Houston.
> 
> Post ideas on stripclubs/buttnekkids
> *


PROVOK, Hook up a female to go with us and hrny.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:14 AM~7316100
> *how's the vert coming along?
> *


TOP SECRET


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 21 2007, 12:29 PM~7316216
> *TOP SECRET
> *


LMFAO!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:25 AM~7316185
> *PROVOK, Hook up a female to go with us and hrny.
> *



fool dont say shyt anymore... :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF is up with all the drama since my last post??? I hate when I miss the good stuff....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:29 AM~7316219
> *LMFAO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 12:30 PM~7316225
> *fool dont say shyt anymore...  :angry:
> *


too good for us.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:32 AM~7316245
> *too good for us.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:32 PM~7316245
> *too good for us.
> *


he's getting sensitive!!!! :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:13 AM~7316084
> *put me down for the 5th, cash isn't an issue.
> *


BALLER!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP FOLX


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am starting a company know in houston its a hot shot service if your company need any deliveries u guys can just call me i have a 1 ton with a 40' trailer we already stablish the same company in fw and odessa we have all the permits million dollar insurance 4 cargo 2819145166
hughes oildfield transp.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

il let u know when im ready latina


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:25 AM~7315735
> *NOT COOL.  :nono:
> 
> Don't see why anyone would want to hate on el Slim  :angry:
> *


SHIT I DONT KNOW EITHER BUT IM SHUR THAT PERSON CAN FIND MORE PRODUCTIVE THINGS TO TALK ABOUT THAN MY HONEST HUSTLE........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 12:42 PM~7316312
> *am starting a company know in houston its a hot shot service if your company need any deliveries u guys can just call me i have a 1 ton with a 40' trailer we already stablish the same company in fw and odessa we have all the permits million dollar insurance 4 cargo 2819145166
> hughes oildfield transp.
> *


THAT 40 FOOT TRAILOR WILL FIT WHAT 3 4 CARS ON IT GONNA BE BANKIN COME VEGAS TIME :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT IT IS HAM


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

it only fits 2 or 3 depending on the size of the car


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 12:42 PM~7316312
> *am starting a company know in houston its a hot shot service if your company need any deliveries u guys can just call me i have a 1 ton with a 40' trailer we already stablish the same company in fw and odessa we have all the permits million dollar insurance 4 cargo 2819145166
> hughes oildfield transp.
> *


you all transport vehicles? pick up and deliver? actually, drop off a car, pick up another on trade and deliver trade to houston.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 21 2007, 12:44 PM~7316330
> *SHIT I DONT KNOW EITHER BUT IM SHUR THAT PERSON CAN FIND MORE PRODUCTIVE THINGS TO TALK ABOUT THAN MY HONEST HUSTLE........
> *


trudat


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

will transport what ever u need broi usually just deliver to the oil rigs but i also got a inclose 20 ft trailer 4 car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PROVOK, cartier01, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Coca Pearl


shhhhh, there he is again..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm down for the trip. I'll see if I can get a girl.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 21 2007, 11:53 AM~7316401
> *I'm down for the trip. I'll see if I can get a girl.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 12:53 PM~7316397
> *will transport what ever u need broi usually just deliver to the oil rigs but i also got a inclose 20 ft trailer 4 car
> *


pm me your name & #, might need something done soon. 8 hours one way, 8 hours back.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 12:53 PM~7316405
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


ay dios mio! provok, you working today?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 12:53 PM~7316405
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


SixFoSS don't start :tears: again.....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:55 AM~7316421
> *ay dios mio!  provok, you working today?
> *


yea, about to head out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 21 2007, 12:58 PM~7316446
> *yea, about to head out.
> *


lunch next time. ring me up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:59 AM~7316455
> *lunch next time.  ring me up.
> *



foo dont know how to dial no more....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 11:59 AM~7316455
> *lunch next time.  ring me up.
> *


Koo.

Might take her to to picnic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7316462
> *foo dont know how to dial no more....
> *


not even answer, called him twice. guess i got to be a baller :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 21 2007, 12:01 PM~7316464
> *Koo.
> 
> Might take her to to picnic.
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 21 2007, 01:01 PM~7316464
> *Koo.
> 
> Might take her to to picnic.
> ...


  i'm going to need those things they put on horses to blind their side view


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:01 PM~7316470
> *not even answer, called him twice.  guess i got to be a baller  :angry:
> *



trying to be like me :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

she looks good but needs to clean her room


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:02 PM~7316477
> *trying to be like me  :biggrin:
> *


no shit pu-2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 01:02 PM~7316478
> *she looks good but needs to clean her room
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
provok likes them like that "cochinas"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:02 PM~7316482
> *no shit pu-2
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

bye fucker. i'll be back tomorrow to get details on the trip.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Juan, you going to Dallas?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 21 2007, 01:04 PM~7316497
> *bye fucker. i'll be back tomorrow to get details on the trip.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:04 PM~7316501
> *Juan, you going to Dallas?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:04 PM~7316501
> *Juan, you going to Dallas?
> *


I'll be going just waiting on my phone to come in....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 01:03 PM~7316488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> provok likes them like that  "cochinas"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 01:06 PM~7316518
> *I'll be going just waiting on my phone to come in....
> *


Ok Juan :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:05 PM~7316505
> *:ugh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 21 2007, 01:07 PM~7316525
> *:uh:
> *


my lilnga provok will put your game to shame.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:07 PM~7316527
> *Ok Juan  :uh:
> *



x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 01:07 PM~7316527
> *Ok Juan  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:08 PM~7316543
> *x2
> *


co-signer! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You don't have to be a cheerleader for Latin!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:14 PM~7316587
> *co-signer! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You don't have to be a cheerleader for Latin!
> *



mga said co-signer :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:16 PM~7316608
> *mga said co-signer  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Latin aka Batman
SixFoSS aka Robin!!! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:18 PM~7316622
> *Latin aka Batman
> SixFoSS aka Robin!!! :0
> *



F*ck that, Dont you know who I am? IM DA JUGGERNAUGHT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:19 PM~7316629
> *F*ck that, Dont you know who I am? IM DA JUGGERNAUGHT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :0  :0
> *


Your Lain's wing man.........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:18 PM~7316622
> *Latin aka Batman
> SixFoSS aka Robin!!! :0
> *



you think that highly of Latin... :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:21 PM~7316644
> *you think that highly of Latin...  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Oviously you do your being his echo!!!!! : :


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:24 PM~7316661
> *Obviously you do you're being his echo!!!!! :  :
> *



you're the one making him the superhero.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


puro pedo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:25 PM~7316668
> *youre the one making him the superhero.
> *


You the one walking behind him holding his shirt tail with you blanket on your shoulder and tumb in your mouth. So his you superhero!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:29 PM~7316696
> *You the one walking behind him holding his shirt tail with you blanket on your shoulder and tumb in your mouth. So his you superhero!
> *



yeah ok mofles, im his wingman... give it up already. 

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 01:18 PM~7316622
> *Latin aka Batman
> SixFoSS aka Robin!!! :0
> *


coca pearl aka oreo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:31 PM~7316706
> *yeah ok mofles, im his wingman... give it up already.
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 01:35 PM~7316726
> *coca pearl aka oreo
> 
> 
> ...


and you azz was locked in the trunk!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Cunning robber gets away with deer meat, guns and liquor. Gets caught 2 hours later by his footprints in the snow leading back to his house


http://www.timesleader.com/mld/timesleader/16745935.htm

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 01:36 PM~7316738
> *and you azz was locked in the trunk!
> *


no, i was taking the picture of 5 geeks rolling in a droptop.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:31 PM~7316706
> *yeah ok mofles, im his wingman... give it up already.
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:37 PM~7316744
> *Cunning robber gets away with deer meat, guns and liquor. Gets caught 2 hours later by his footprints in the snow leading back to his house
> http://www.timesleader.com/mld/timesleader/16745935.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:35 PM~7316726
> *coca pearl aka oreo
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 01:39 PM~7316757
> *no, i was taking the picture of 5 geeks rolling in a droptop.
> *


Then you asked for a ride.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2007, 12:43 PM~7316792
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



shhhh, dont laugh...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 12:45 PM~7316823
> *shhhh, dont laugh...
> *


yeah ok............. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 01:44 PM~7316805
> *Then you asked for a ride.
> *


nope, i laughed.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2007, 12:46 PM~7316828
> *yeah ok............. :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2007, 01:46 PM~7316828
> *yeah ok............. :uh:
> *


you going to hurt his feelings and get labeled my "navigator" :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:45 PM~7316823
> *shhhh, dont laugh...
> *


I didn't get my feeling hurt by the pic. It's on sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 12:46 PM~7316841
> *you going to hurt his feelings and get labeled my "navigator"  :uh:
> *


lol wouldnt want that now.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 01:46 PM~7316841
> *you going to hurt his feelings and get labeled my "navigator"  :uh:
> *


SixFoSS was the one that got his feelings hurt. :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2007, 01:48 PM~7316859
> *lol wouldnt want that now.......
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I dont have feelings


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 12:50 PM~7316886
> *I dont have feelings
> *


he lost those when sNj went down..... :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:50 PM~7316881
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2007, 01:51 PM~7316893
> *he lost those when sNj  went down..... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2007, 01:51 PM~7316893
> *he lost those when sNj  went down..... :0
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2007, 12:51 PM~7316893
> *he lost those when sNj  went down..... :0
> *



true dat


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 12:53 PM~7316925
> *true dat
> *



RIP


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 21 2007, 12:53 PM~7316921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it all went down hill from there.... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:53 PM~7316925
> *true dat
> *


g4Ng$T4.

talked with your bro'ham provok on the cellio, said he's down for the weekend before the picnic (titibar) and also the Royal Touch picnic. Talmbout got to take pics for SNJ.

As far as Boiler, Saturday night at his canton - George Lopez gathering. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 01:53 PM~7316925
> *true dat
> *


They are going to make a come back..................






NOT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 12:57 PM~7316964
> *They are going to make a come back..................
> NOT!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you'd be surprised :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

on top of that, got 5th in line to get a sic713 candy paint job  

let me know what horatio's workload is looking like juanito.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

My neighbor just got picked up by the Army................. :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2007, 12:58 PM~7316978
> *you'd be surprised :0
> *




:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 02:01 PM~7317001
> *My neighbor just got picked up by the Army................. :0  :0  :0
> *


did he cry like a bish?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 02:03 PM~7317019
> *did he cry like a bish?
> *


Actually it was a chick. She was cussing them out and yelling and sh*t.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

G.I. Jane!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 02:07 PM~7317047
> *Actually it was a chick. She was cussing them out and yelling and sh*t.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

poor chick, hope she gave it up before she gets OWNED.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JUSTDEEZ, *Anonymous*


:ugh:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Feb 21 2007, 02:10 PM~7317076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Feb 21 2007, 01:10 PM~7317076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Feb 21 2007, 02:10 PM~7317076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's you and you Pappy fcker!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 02:12 PM~7317097
> *mest up
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 12:09 PM~7316056
> *inside joke..
> you wouldnt understand... your and outkast
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

aluminum


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 02:08 PM~7317057
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> poor chick, hope she gave it up before she gets OWNED.
> *


She probably did becuz I saw her and one of the officers go in the house b4 they got in the car......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 02:17 PM~7317142
> *aluminum
> *


I couldn't afford the real one. It' plastic with aluminum spray paint.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 02:17 PM~7317144
> *She probably did becuz I saw her and one of the officers go in the house b4 they got in the car......
> *


dang.


----------



## sweet~n~lucious (Dec 22, 2006)

hi everyone :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweet~n~lucious_@Feb 21 2007, 02:35 PM~7317287
> *hi everyone :biggrin:
> *


Look  it's Sixty8imp's sweetheart!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 02:49 PM~7317407
> *Look  it's Sixty8imp's sweetheart!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

where u stay army picking up people know


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 03:41 PM~7317808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :0 ....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 


thats fked up.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 11:44 AM~7316329
> *il let u know when im ready latina
> *


sic.....im thinking Aztec Gold again :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

are u going to have the aztec mural like before i use to like that mural was bad ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 03:17 PM~7318158
> *sic.....im thinking Aztec Gold again :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 03:19 PM~7318177
> *are u going to have the aztec mural like before i use to like that mural was bad ass
> *


in the trunk maybe...if i can find a good enough artist


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

who did it before


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 03:32 PM~7318302
> *who did it before
> *


some guy out in la porte.....but i dont think he does them anymore


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk ya'll ******


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Q-vo HOUSTON !!!!......

You guys got anything planned for this weekend ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 21 2007, 04:38 PM~7318361
> *Q-vo HOUSTON !!!!......
> 
> You guys got anything planned for this weekend ?
> *


yes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 04:35 PM~7318334
> *some guy out in la porte.....but i dont think he does them anymore
> *


ring me up, you'll have to get on his list though. LOL

soo far, me (mazda/regal/grand national) & boiler (cutlass) and i think a homie that wants some murals, but still up in the air.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

heres a cheap car for ya Latin......
http://houston.craigslist.org/car/282000395.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2007, 04:51 PM~7318471
> *heres a cheap car for ya Latin......
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/282000395.html
> *


wtf am i going to do with that pos? not even into cadillacs to start with. :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 04:52 PM~7318481
> *wtf am i going to do with that pos?  not even into cadillacs to start with.  :ugh:
> *


well you buy and sell so many rides thought you might have wanted to invest it that gem :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2007, 04:57 PM~7318518
> *well you buy and sell so many rides thought you might have wanted to invest it that gem :cheesy:
> *


cadillacs are not worth my time. would rather flip an import for easy $ than a caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 02:35 PM~7318334
> *some guy out in la porte.....but i dont think he does them anymore
> *


He moved his shop a few blocks down..he did my mural too..he still does them..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 04:26 PM~7318248
> *in the trunk maybe...if i can find a good enough artist
> *


GUY THAT DID MY CARIS BAD ASS AT THAT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

here you go liv4lacs, your favorite.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7319564


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am looking for a transmission shop any body knows of any good ones


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2007, 11:21 AM~7307366
> *
> got this the other day
> *



what kind of gun is that?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i seem to remember a fat guy jumping through the window of this car...... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2007, 06:52 PM~7311016
> *ok lets clear sum things up..........Individuals plaque in the back window suckaaaaaaaa now anounce that atcha meeting
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 06:43 PM~7320382
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u pulled me in stupid that's the night b almost got jacked.... damn i was ready to blast a fool :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

'96


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 07:51 PM~7320445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  u pulled me in stupid that's the night b almost got jacked.... damn i was ready to blast a fool :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



yea, you were pretty pissed....like someone stole your twinkies or sumthin :roflmao: 

j/k foo', we was all pretty agged up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 20 2007, 08:20 PM~7312011
> *i heard dave's belly is gonna do it real big
> *



just like your month did it big when my dick was in it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 07:55 PM~7320485
> *just like your month did it big when my dick was in it
> *




sumthin like this :0 



***** it was like suckin through a coffee straw :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 08:52 AM~7315574
> *Nga gets married and had to sell the ride.  ya valio.
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice i would have bought!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 06:56 PM~7320498
> *sumthin like this  :0
> ***** it was like suckin through a coffee straw  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


but u still did it ***

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 08:00 PM~7320545
> *but u still did it ***
> 
> :0
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 07:52 PM~7320454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


club still around??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 08:03 PM~7320585
> *club still around??
> *



not to my knowledge, i left it in '97.


heard some of them are still around....

anyone know?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:04 PM~7320595
> *not to my knowledge, i left it in '97.
> heard some of them are still around....
> 
> ...


liked the name


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 08:07 PM~7320620
> *liked the name
> *




yea, it was cool. we were strong for about a year. then came the in-fighting and he said she said b.s. i lost heart.

do you remember any of the cars frito?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:10 PM~7320641
> *yea, it was cool.  we were strong for about a year.  then came the in-fighting and he said she said b.s.  i lost heart.
> 
> do you remember any of the cars frito?
> *


nah not really


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 08:13 PM~7320672
> *nah not really
> *



you was a youngin' back then :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 07:03 PM~7320585
> *club still around??
> *



pats a lifetime member


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 08:17 PM~7320698
> *pats a lifetime member
> *




wtf took you so long hoe :angry: 








:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 07:18 PM~7320705
> *wtf took you so long hoe :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



i was reading 40 pages of non-lowrider material in this topic


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 08:19 PM~7320718
> *i was reading 40 pages of non-lowrider material in this topic
> *



thats pretty much a waste of time


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:15 PM~7320683
> *you was a youngin' back then  :biggrin:
> *


i was 20 :uh:....ok ok 19 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 08:22 PM~7320752
> *i was 20 :uh:
> *




daaamn so your an old fart like me now? i thought you was younger, whats your secret???????


:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:23 PM~7320773
> *daaamn so your an old fart like me now?  i thought you was younger, whats your secret???????
> :biggrin:
> *


jack off atleast once a day.........be right back


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 08:24 PM~7320780
> *jack off atleast once a day.........be right back
> *




hmmmmm i should look about 12 then


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 07:20 PM~7320734
> *thats pretty much a waste of time
> *


just ppl trading insults. some funny, some old, and some just fkd up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 08:26 PM~7320807
> *just ppl trading insults. some funny, some old, and some just fkd up
> *



lots of fat jokes huh


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 08:26 PM~7320807
> *just ppl trading insults. some funny, some old, and some just fkd up
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

well i tried an posted some lowrider related material


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuts going on dave...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 09:49 AM~7315860
> *Attention Boiler:  Your canton Saturday night at 9pm, GEORGE LOPEZ special on H.B.O.  Is it going down, or is it going down.
> 
> DISCLAIMER:  Didn't want to pm a ******, text a ****** or ring a ******
> *


ya esta!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2007, 07:33 PM~7320888
> *ya esta!!
> *


wutz up boiler..you ready for richmond?? ill be there at 3am...lol :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 21 2007, 07:35 PM~7320902
> *wutz up boiler..you ready for richmond?? ill be there at 3am...lol :biggrin:
> *


let's do it


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 07:43 PM~7320382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where were those pics took at, Momo's?????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 02:17 PM~7318158
> *sic.....im thinking Aztec Gold again :0
> 
> 
> ...


coo.. let me know.. we can do this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a lil something...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 07:27 PM~7320815
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


ditto


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 21 2007, 07:31 PM~7320850
> *wuts going on dave...
> *



chillin gettting ready to party at the cookoff thrus, fri, and sat


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 08:06 PM~7321267
> *a lil something...
> 
> 
> ...



nice, looks good might have to check it out in person


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 21 2007, 07:48 PM~7321061
> *where were those pics took at,  Momo's?????
> *


they look like they were taken by pop's house? :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 09:12 PM~7321324
> *they look  like they were taken by pop's house? :dunno:
> *




momo's house


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:14 PM~7321349
> *momo's house
> *



nah hood looks to clean....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 09:15 PM~7321363
> *nah hood looks to clean....
> *




neegro, i took those pics, its momo's house. that cruddy lookin house behind it got raided by the police one night


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:16 PM~7321375
> *neegro, i took those pics, its momo's house.  that cruddy lookin house behind it got raided by the police one night
> *



i just dont beleive it's nawfs side, those houses don't have at least one junked car in the front yard :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 08:10 PM~7321307
> *nice, looks good might have to check it out in person
> *


sic713 got down on this cutty, even tough i rushed him, so if some imperfections show up, it's not his fault  it's just a hopper anyways


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2007, 08:19 PM~7321405
> *sic713 got  down on this cutty, even tough i rushed him, so if some imperfections show up, it's not his fault  it's just a hopper anyways
> *



deep pockets :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:16 PM~7321375
> *neegro, i took those pics, its momo's house.  that cruddy lookin house behind it got raided by the police one night
> *



u get ur wheels yet?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wave: What'z up peoples?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 09:23 PM~7321444
> *u get ur wheels yet?
> *




nope, he said he'd ship em tuesday.

and it is nawfside foo', dirty nawfside at that. all the junky houses were down the street from there where that crappy 4 door impala was.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT UP CP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

whats goin on in h-town


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2007, 09:27 PM~7321483
> *whats goin on in h-town
> *



not a damn thing unfortunately


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 21 2007, 10:27 PM~7321478
> *WHAT UP CP
> *


Chillin jamming the old skol Eight Ball & MJG " On the outside looking in" 94 classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:26 PM~7321472
> *nope, he said he'd ship em tuesday.
> 
> and it is nawfside foo', dirty nawfside at that.  all the junky houses were down the street from there where that crappy 4 door impala was.
> *



whatever u wonna be politcally correct ass muncher, IRS just hit got to do some caddy parts shopping?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 10:30 PM~7321517
> *not a damn thing unfortunately
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 09:32 PM~7321540
> *whatever u wonna be politcally correct ass muncher, IRS just hit got to do some caddy parts shopping?
> *



im shocked at your potty mouth :0 


sell the caddy and get a certain 65 impala we found out about......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 10:32 PM~7321540
> *whatever u wonna be politcally correct ass muncher, IRS just hit got to do some caddy parts shopping?
> *


 :thumbsup: IRS don't look out for me. Goes to the damn kid Sic.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 09:33 PM~7321551
> *:angry:
> *




but its true.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 10:34 PM~7321557
> *im shocked at your potty mouth  :0
> sell the caddy and get a certain 65 impala we found out about......
> *


He's not ready to let the caddy go yet!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:34 PM~7321557
> *im shocked at your potty mouth  :0
> sell the caddy and get a certain 65 impala we found out about......
> *



got a side huslte in that works that will let me get that 65....ssssssshhhhhhh


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 09:35 PM~7321571
> *He's not ready to let the caddy go yet!
> *



sure he is. right davey?




p.s., i'm tellin james


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 10:35 PM~7321568
> *but its true.
> *


U'r right not even anything good on tv. Wednesday nights suck.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DAMN SIC....CAR LOOKS GOOD HOMIE....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 08:35 PM~7321571
> *He's not ready to let the caddy go yet!
> *



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ talks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 09:36 PM~7321583
> *U'r right not even anything good on tv. Wednesday nights suck.
> *





true dat, thats why im actually in here tonight


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 10:35 PM~7321573
> *got a side huslte in that works that will let me get that 65....ssssssshhhhhhh
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:36 PM~7321577
> *sure he is.  right davey?
> p.s., i'm tellin james
> *



side hustle not side job stupid


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 09:37 PM~7321601
> *side hustle not side job stupid
> *




dont call me stupid, tubby :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 










i'm sensitive :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 10:36 PM~7321592
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ talks
> *


I'll let cali rydah know, becuz he wants my LS and I want u'r coupe. :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 09:38 PM~7321613
> *I'll let cali rydah know, becuz he wants my LS and I want u'r coupe. :cheesy:
> *




and dave wants an impala.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 10:37 PM~7321595
> *true dat, thats why im actually in here tonight
> *


I went by the mall and there even wasn't a fine enough chick to bring home a start a porn movie with.... :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 21 2007, 08:10 PM~7321307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 10:39 PM~7321628
> *and dave wants an impala.
> *


He wants and LS also..........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 08:41 PM~7321650
> *He wants and LS also..........
> *



uncut :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

one like this david? :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 09:40 PM~7321647
> *hit up boiler.. or hit up the next event
> 
> *


is it already gone....so when do i bring mine?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 10:42 PM~7321665
> *uncut :biggrin:
> *


I know! It has a guy in Dallas that has one. I'll check and see if he wants to sell it and let you know.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 08:42 PM~7321669
> *is it already gone....so when do i bring mine?
> *


not yet.. will be officially done either tommorow or friday..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 09:45 PM~7321695
> *not yet.. will be officially done either tommorow or friday..
> *


i want to see it before its gone...let me know i'll drop by anytime


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 08:20 PM~7321412
> *deep pockets :biggrin:
> *


wish


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 08:06 PM~7321267
> *a lil something...
> 
> 
> ...


boong bing blind ya


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 08:45 PM~7321701
> *i want to see it before its gone...let me know i'll drop by anytime
> *


ill be at his house tommorow buffing it.. hit me up sometime around 1


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 09:50 PM~7321757
> *ill be at his house tommorow buffing it.. hit me up sometime around 1
> *


what area, i'll drop by on lunch break


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 08:52 PM~7321777
> *what area, i'll drop by on lunch break
> *


45 and woodridge


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 09:56 PM~7321836
> *45 and woodridge
> *


cool down the street


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2007, 08:57 PM~7321845
> *cool down the street
> *


alright. just ring me up son..
nahhh meaaan!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

night crew in this bish...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

A little something for Sic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 11:22 PM~7322083
> *night crew in this bish...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WAT IT DO H TOWN


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 21 2007, 11:24 PM~7322106
> *WAT IT DO H TOWN
> *


New Member 

:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SOMETHN LIKE NEW LONG TIME NO BEEN ON REALLY SO LONG FORGOT MY OLD PASSWORD


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up homie's.....just here chillin lookin for lac parts... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That's 70's show it is on! OUT............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAKES TWO OF US LOOKIN FOR SOME FLEETWOOD PARTS HERE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 10:06 PM~7321267
> *a lil something...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 21 2007, 10:29 PM~7322170
> *MAKES TWO OF US LOOKIN FOR SOME FLEETWOOD PARTS HERE
> *


.

me too....need the chrome molding on the right rear quarter panel....the top one....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

looking for a whole car... im on a hunt. 

:scrutinize: hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2007, 10:36 PM~7322243
> *looking for a whole car... im on a hunt.
> 
> :scrutinize:  hno:
> *



i found a few fleetwoods here....but none have the shit i need.... :angry: 

plastic piece under gas filler
plastic piece at the very back of the trunk
chrome strip on right rear
plastic pieces on front bumper
gold hood and trunk emblems


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

BET IM ON THE HUNT FOR HOOD AND CORE SUPPORT FOR A 95 FLEET


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SHIT MY BOY GOT A WHOLE FRONT BUMBER THAT HE CAN PROBABLY SELL TO YOU IF YOU NEED THE SHIT OF THE BUMPER


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 21 2007, 10:40 PM~7322287
> *SHIT MY BOY GOT A WHOLE FRONT BUMBER THAT HE CAN PROBABLY SELL TO YOU IF YOU NEED THE SHIT OF THE BUMPER
> *



get at me with the info....if the bumper is clean and complete...i may knock it off....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chevylo the gun is a .38 super auto by taurus pt38s


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

car looks good sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 09:46 PM~7322348
> *car looks good sic
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 08:42 PM~7321666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali rydah is your hopper done


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Feb 21 2007, 09:25 PM~7320784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup....... Momo's no doubt about it I was there almost eveyday I wont forget that yard


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 21 2007, 09:53 PM~7322420
> *was up cali rydah is your hopper done
> *



yessirrrr.... its doing pretty good for a single but i wanna bust all the double pump street cars asses in htown so i got more work to do ...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool cool u still in houston


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

no in cali right now :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2007, 11:59 PM~7322476
> *no in cali right now  :biggrin:
> *


DONT COME BACK WITHOUT THEM SACO :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up big bird chicken boy said when are u getting the spare tire have u been to triple og zefe


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2007, 11:59 PM~7322476
> *no in cali right now  :biggrin:
> *


can you bring me some In/Out plz :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 22 2007, 12:02 AM~7322511
> *was up big bird chicken boy said when are u getting the spare tire have u been to triple og zefe
> *


I NEEDTO GIVE THAT BACK TO FIRME BEEN HAD THAT SHIT FO 9 YEARS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 21 2007, 10:02 PM~7322505
> *DONT COME BACK WITHOUT THEM SACO :biggrin:
> *


pro hopper trip on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

tell me wich one it was i can get it 4 u


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2007, 11:55 PM~7322441
> *yessirrrr.... its doing pretty good for a single but i wanna bust all the double pump street cars asses in htown so i got more work to do ...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 22 2007, 12:49 AM~7323069
> *tell me wich one it was i can get it 4 u
> *


ALL I KNOW IS IT WAS WHITE THATS TO FAR BACK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2007, 10:04 PM~7322547
> *can you bring me some In/Out plz :cheesy:
> *


had that for lunch yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 10:59 PM~7323176
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


yea its doing 46 inches right now... trying to get it to 55 or 60 need to lock up more :0 SINGLE PUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 22 2007, 01:25 AM~7323350
> *yea its doing 46 inches right now... trying to get it to 55 or 60 need to lock up more :0 SINGLE PUMP :thumbsup:
> *


Bad ass 4 a single. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 11:37 PM~7323415
> *Bad ass 4 a single.  :thumbsup:
> *



thats a chipper out here.. i got served five times already


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 22 2007, 01:38 AM~7323421
> *thats a chipper out here.. i got served five times already
> *


 :0 Shouldn't let that happen. A couple tried me and I became the 3wheelinking out here! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 22 2007, 12:17 AM~7323663
> *:0 Shouldn't let that happen. A couple tried me and I became the 3wheelinking out here! :biggrin:
> *


dont worry... i will be ready when i come back out there :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 22 2007, 03:04 AM~7323837
> *dont worry... i will be ready when i come back out there :biggrin:
> *


That's what'z up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2007, 09:04 PM~7320595
> *not to my knowledge, i left it in '97.
> heard some of them are still around....
> 
> ...


i heard someone has a tat :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 09:26 PM~7320807
> *just ppl trading insults. some funny, some old, and some just fkd up
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 10:06 PM~7321267
> *a lil something...
> 
> 
> ...


orange peel :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2007, 08:26 PM~7320807
> *just ppl trading insults. some funny, some old, and some just fkd up
> *




Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 08:09 AM~7324311
> *Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 chevylow and rivistyle sure got in the insult mode last night. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemakers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 08:23 AM~7324346
> *troublemakers
> *


maravilla


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 07:24 AM~7324348
> *maravilla
> *



that is a good name though....


and a new page


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 08:28 AM~7324357
> *that is a good name though....
> and a new page
> *


delinquentes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Talmbout a vote between Chico & DJLATIN


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 21 2007, 05:06 PM~7318595
> *dj latin won the vote fair and square,have a new poll
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 08:32 AM~7324374
> *Talmbout a vote between Chico & DJLATIN
> *


Gracias chismosa :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 07:44 AM~7324408
> *Gracias chismosa  :twak:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: 

just posting sigs


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 08:45 AM~7324415
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> just posting sigs
> ...


oh man, i forgot about that. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 22 2007, 01:23 AM~7323340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an everyday thing with them......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 08:32 AM~7324374
> *Talmbout a vote between Chico & DJLATIN
> *


link?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 08:01 AM~7324485
> *link?
> *



pics?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 09:07 AM~7324522
> *pics?
> *


si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 09:01 AM~7324485
> *link?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry7318595


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

anyone got a hook up on cookoff wristbands for tomorrow?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2007, 09:06 PM~7321267
> *a lil something...
> 
> 
> ...


looks tite sic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

INDEPENDENT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2007, 10:06 AM~7324844
> *anyone got a hook up on cookoff wristbands for tomorrow?
> *


no.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 09:10 AM~7324864
> *INDEPENDENT
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 22 2007, 12:17 AM~7323663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks baby :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 09:10 AM~7324867
> *no.
> *


:uh: ok thanks. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2007, 09:21 AM~7324930
> *:uh: ok thanks. :angry:
> *


chevylo......get ahold of dave....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 10:21 AM~7324926
> *no shit eh.. its not even buffed yet
> 
> *


how many coats of clear did you put on it? damn, i think i'll stick to angel or juan, they are anti-naranjas. LOL


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2007, 03:49 PM~7318455
> *ring me up, you'll have to get on his list though.  LOL
> 
> soo far, me (mazda/regal/grand national) & boiler (cutlass) and i think a homie that wants some murals, but still up in the air.
> *


 :ugh: thats alright lol....i think i already have someone in mind.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 22 2007, 11:03 AM~7325232
> *:ugh: thats alright lol....i think i already have someone in mind.
> *


no problem.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Coca Pearl, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 

What'z up Frankie!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Coca Pearl @ Feb 22 2007, 12:17 AM) 
Shouldn't let that happen. A couple tried me and I became the 3wheelinking out here! 





> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 10:21 AM~7324926
> *thats gunna chage soon
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 10:59 AM~7325208
> *how many coats of clear did you put on it?  damn, i think i'll stick to angel or juan, they are anti-naranjas.  LOL
> *


nothing against your work loco, looks good. had to state that before people start crying out HATER this and HATER that.

I already got 4 g's into the MAZDA in just paint/murals and only 1/2way there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 11:20 AM~7325366
> *nothing against your work loco, looks good.  had to state that before people start crying out HATER this and HATER that.
> 
> I already got 4 g's into the MAZDA in just paint/murals and only 1/2way there.
> *


hater :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 11:22 AM~7325385
> *hater :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
still debating on whether or not to put candy to give it a deeper effect. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 11:24 AM~7325400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> still debating on whether or not to put candy to give it a deeper effect.  :biggrin:
> *


baller :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 11:25 AM~7325407
> *baller :uh:
> *


takes time and $. that's why i have to see the truck put together. also need a rack for the bed made.  

then i'll need an enclosed trailer since i'd cry like a bish if i got a chunk of paint chipped on it. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 10:26 AM~7325414
> *takes time and $.  that's why i have to see the truck put together.  also need a rack for the bed made.
> 
> then i'll need an enclosed trailer since i'd cry like a bish if i got a chunk of paint chipped on it.  :angry:
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 11:31 AM~7325457
> *pics?
> *


not yet kneegrow, dealing with the house 1st.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 22 2007, 10:24 AM~7325400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like an email i sent you earlier..... :biggrin: .....candy blue over it all and it's bad ass....will really set the murals in deep.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 11:32 AM~7325475
> *sounds like an email i sent you earlier..... :biggrin: .....candy blue over it all and it's bad ass....will really set the murals in deep.....
> *


true. got juan martinez letting me know also about doing a candy over all of it. like i said, still up in the air, got to see it all put together 1st.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Do a candy teal or organic green. Over all that. It will make everything look nice and dark. Giving it great contrast.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 11:44 AM~7325555
> *Do a candy teal or organic green. Over all that. It will make everything look nice and dark. Giving it great contrast.
> *


not a bad idea.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 10:20 AM~7325366
> *nothing against your work loco, looks good.  had to state that before people start crying out HATER this and HATER that.
> 
> I already got 4 g's into the MAZDA in just paint/murals and only 1/2way there.
> *


That's why I keep my comments to my self unless my opinion is asked round here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 11:46 AM~7325572
> *That's why I keep my comments to my self unless my opinion is asked round here.
> *


 :biggrin: true, but the world is open to opinions and if someone gets upset, what can i say?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*"you all trying to chingalay me?"*


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

maravillas was a gang in east la from back in the day dont know if they still around they had plaques too in their cars


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 22 2007, 11:54 AM~7325642
> *maravillas was a gang in east la from back in the day dont know if they still around they had plaques too in their cars
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 22 2007, 10:54 AM~7325642
> *maravillas was a gang in east la from back in the day dont know if they still around they had plaques too in their cars
> *



dayum


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is dead in here


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 22 2007, 12:24 PM~7325883
> *is dead in here
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 06:59 AM~7324288
> *i heard someone has a tat  :0
> *


MEST UP :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 12:26 PM~7325894
> *x2
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7326092

hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 22 2007, 08:59 AM~7325208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont care..in a couple of yrs when i get my shit down packed.. ill know who gets hook ups and not..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 12:21 PM~7326380
> *i dont put coats.. i put gallons
> 
> well we got something you can 3 with.. dont forget boilers cutlass has a nice 3
> ...



really mest up... :ugh: :ugh: :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 11:23 AM~7326396
> *really mest up...  :ugh:  :ugh:  :burn:
> *


no..
dont you got something to do..
like make a new magazine...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 12:27 PM~7326430
> *no..
> dont you got something to do..
> like make a new magazine...
> *



 

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 01:21 PM~7326380
> *i dont care..in a couple of yrs when i get my shit down packed.. ill know who gets hook ups and not..
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 12:37 PM~7326522
> *:tears:
> *



no chille chapulin... it'll be ok.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 01:39 PM~7326555
> *no chille chapulin... it'll be ok.
> *


you just don't know


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 01:21 PM~7326380
> *
> 
> well we got something you can 3 with.. dont forget boilers cutlass has a nice 3
> ...


Your correct "boiler's cutlass". What you go to bring to the table. 
Pull up or shut up. 

Now let me see if you can stunt like your daddy..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 22 2007, 01:48 PM~7326631
> *Your correct "boiler's cutlass". What you go to bring to the table.
> Pull up or shut up.
> 
> ...


damn, i guess you won't get the hookup in 3 years also :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 22 2007, 11:48 AM~7326631
> *Your correct "boiler's cutlass". What you go to bring to the table.
> Pull up or shut up.
> 
> ...


who the fuck are u.. lil wayne now..


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 11:49 AM~7326641
> *damn, i guess you won't get the hookup in 3 years also  :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 01:56 PM~7326700
> *who the fuck are u.. lil wayne now..
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:49 PM~7326641
> *damn, i guess you won't get the hookup in 3 years also  :uh:
> *


I guess so, but don't need hook up's! Got money over here. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 22 2007, 01:59 PM~7326734
> *I guess so, but don't need hook up's! Got money over here. :0
> *


me too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ya'll are starting to talk as much nonsense as the night crew.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 01:59 PM~7326741
> *Ya'll are starting to talk as much nonsense as the night crew....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


got to keep up.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 01:56 PM~7326700
> *who the fuck are u.. lil wayne now..
> 
> 
> *


Not I'm the person that you dream you can be!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 22 2007, 02:02 PM~7326767
> *Not I'm the person that you dream you can be!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:59 PM~7326740
> *me too
> *


I got $2.50 sorry correction $2.47. :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 22 2007, 12:56 PM~7326700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh sh!t looks like there might be a domestic violence call in a few....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 22 2007, 02:03 PM~7326783
> *I got $2.50 sorry correction $2.47. :angry:
> *


$.07 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 01:59 PM~7326741
> *Ya'll are starting to talk as much nonsense as the night crew....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: I work the day shift and the night shift...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 12:21 PM~7326380
> *i dont care..in a couple of yrs when i get my shit down packed.. ill know who gets hook ups and not..
> *


A smart future business owner would never say something like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 02:06 PM~7326809
> *A smart future business owner would never say something like that.
> *


That's true, could backfire. :0 


*SLO*WNED!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hope you get your future straight in the paint business homie, but next thing you'll be saying is calling everyone HATER and putting ovals on cars :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 22 2007, 02:03 PM~7326784
> *oh sh!t looks like there might be a domestic violence call in a few....
> *


 :angel: Naw! Just some lil fcker smelling his on panites!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:09 PM~7326830
> *Hope you get your future straight in the paint business homie, but next thing you'll be saying is calling everyone HATER and putting ovals on cars  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si

pagina nueva


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 22 2007, 01:10 PM~7326838
> *:angel: Naw! Just some lil fcker smelling his own panites!
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm a hater. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 22 2007, 02:10 PM~7326839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 02:12 PM~7326860
> *I'm a hater. :cheese:
> *


pinche joe. LOL

yo' ring me up around 6:35, that's around the time i'm over by the ship channel. i tend to forget where i'm suppose to go when i turn on the satellite radio and drift away in my head. remind me to stop by your shop.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 02:13 PM~7326876
> *pinche joe.  LOL
> 
> yo' ring me up around 6:35, that's around the time i'm over by the ship channel.  i tend to forget where i'm suppose to go when i turn on the satellite radio and drift away in my head.  remind me to stop by your shop.
> *


baller


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:13 PM~7326876
> *pinche joe.  LOL
> 
> yo' ring me up around 6:35, that's around the time i'm over by the ship channel.  i tend to forget where i'm suppose to go when i turn on the satellite radio and drift away in my head.  remind me to stop by your shop.
> *


Ill call you and guide you with turn by turn directions if necessary. 

10-4


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 01:16 PM~7326900
> *baller
> *


And show off


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 22 2007, 02:16 PM~7326900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias navigator.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 02:18 PM~7326918
> *And  show off
> *


? fk you then, don't ask to listen to my playboy radio station HATER! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:20 PM~7326947
> *?  fk you then, don't ask to listen to my playboy radio station HATER!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ay guey.... H-town=Hater Nation


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:20 PM~7326947
> *?  fk you then, don't ask to listen to my playboy radio station HATER!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 02:22 PM~7326968
> *ay guey.... H-town=Hater Nation
> *


AGREE, LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:20 PM~7326947
> *?  fk you then, don't ask to listen to my playboy radio station HATER!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Omg. Latin. Your such a hater.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 01:06 PM~7326809
> *A smart future business owner would never say something like that.
> *


no que you don't give your opinion...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry7326995


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:22 PM~7326976
> *AGREE, LOL
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:09 PM~7326830
> *Hope you get your future straight in the paint business homie, but next thing you'll be saying is calling everyone HATER and putting ovals on cars  :uh:
> *


ovals? Man its all about the isosceles triange.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 01:28 PM~7327050
> *no que you don't give your opinion...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 






Its more of a suggestion from a friend.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 22 2007, 01:30 PM~7327075
> *ovals? Man its all about the isosceles triange.
> *


ay tu......fk it....i can work with the ovals.....and cadillac emblems... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 01:31 PM~7327083
> *:0
> Its more of a suggestion from a friend.
> 
> ...



friends don't let friends paint ovals :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 01:31 PM~7327091
> *friends don't let friends paint ovals  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 01:31 PM~7327091
> *friends don't let friends paint ovals  :biggrin:
> *


 what about this?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 02:24 PM~7327001
> *Omg. Latin. Your  such a hater.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'm going to hate when i walk off with those fender skirts. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 22 2007, 02:30 PM~7327075
> *ovals? Man its all about the isosceles triange.
> *


you turning french on us?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 02:19 PM~7326928
> *nah 2+ hours in houston traffic jams = need a relaxing thing to listen to other than houstons crappy radio repeat stations.
> *


I started listening to some really old shyt.... Im in the boonies so I get to jam Patsy Cline and Johnny Cash...... :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:38 PM~7327143
> *you turning french on us?
> *



He'll be surrendering soon. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 02:40 PM~7327163
> *I started listening to some really old shyt.... Im in the boonies so I get to jam Patsy Cline and Johnny Cash...... :cheesy:
> *


baller


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:37 PM~7327138
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i'm going to hate when i walk off with those fender skirts.  LOL
> *


Gonna hate you all the way home. 


Snd you gonna hate me when you the the 53 lookin dope.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7327202
> *Gonna hate you all the way home.
> Snd you gonna hate me when you the the 53 lookin dope.
> *


dang, you hating soo much that i couldn't understand what you were trying to talmbout??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 01:44 PM~7327202
> *Gonna hate you all the way home.
> And
> you gonna hate me when you the the 53 lookin dope.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7327197
> *baller
> *


que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 02:46 PM~7327227
> *you gonna hate me when you the the 53 lookin dope.
> 
> *


did you screw and chop it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

You just watch your self hater. I won't hook you up later.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 01:41 PM~7327172
> *He'll be surrendering soon.  :0
> *


lol looks who' s talkng..... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 02:49 PM~7327248
> *You just watch your self hater. I won't hook you up later.
> *


orale alligator o eres masturbater?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 22 2007, 01:49 PM~7327253
> *lol looks who' s talkng..... :0
> *



another hater right thurrr.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm hatting so much today I don't know what I'm doing anymore.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2007, 02:51 PM~7327276
> *I'm hatting so much today I don't know what I'm doing anymore.
> *


latin has that effect on ppl


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 02:53 PM~7327291
> *latin has that effect on ppl
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 01:51 PM~7327271
> *another hater right thurrr.
> *


wow........i aint hating just telling it how it is


real talk '07!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Note: When buyin a RWD 80, 81 or 82 Cadillac..... Always remember if the top goes down the price goes up!*

the man isn't lying


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 22 2007, 02:56 PM~7327317
> *wow........i aint hating just telling it how it is
> real talk '07!
> 
> *


where's your compa sixty8imp?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 01:53 PM~7327291
> *latin has that effect on ppl
> *


i agree.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got to stack my loot.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:58 PM~7327334
> *where's your compa sixty8imp?
> *


lol whatyoutalmanbout.com/yeahright.html

i think that man been getting his feelings hurt to much...thats why he doesnt come around


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2007, 03:00 PM~7327346
> *i agree.
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 22 2007, 01:56 PM~7327317
> *wow........i aint hating just telling it how it is
> real talk '07!
> 
> *



wow


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 02:07 PM~7327419
> *wow
> *


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

saturday....TEX MEX07 anybody going?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:12 PM~7327477
> *saturday....TEX MEX07 anybody going?
> *


donde?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:13 PM~7327490
> *donde?
> *


Tomball...at the new Showboat drive inn... dont have the addresss right now its on myspace...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:15 PM~7327513
> *Tomball...at the new Showboat drive inn... dont have the addresss right now its on myspace...
> *


kind of far for me. going to boilers house for a carshow.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:22 PM~7327603
> *
> *


TIGHT!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:22 PM~7327603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nonlowriding. :dunno: I'm sure the homies Juan and Angel will be there.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:23 PM~7327620
> *Nonlowriding.  :dunno:
> *


yes, very true...but a while back if you recall a person said i was not a lowrider because of what i drove so i assumed this is where i belonged since i do not have "2" qualities that "make" a lowrider...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:26 PM~7327644
> *yes, very true...but a while back if you recall a person said i was not a lowrider because of what i drove so i assumed this is where i belonged since i do not have "2" qualities that "make" a lowrider...
> *


what two qualities are those? quien?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 01:12 PM~7327477
> *saturday....TEX MEX07 anybody going?
> *



:thumbsup: i'll be there!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 02:26 PM~7327644
> *yes, very true...but a while back if you recall a person said i was not a lowrider because of what i drove so i assumed this is where i belonged since i do not have "2" qualities that "make" a lowrider...
> *



mest up


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 22 2007, 01:30 PM~7327663
> *:thumbsup: i'll be there!
> *


New "BloCc's" will be put on tomorrow fresh for the wake up call...you ready?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:30 PM~7327658
> *what two qualities are those?  quien?
> *


13's and switches....are what "makes" a lowrider :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:33 PM~7327698
> *13's and switches....are what "makes" a lowrider  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:
> *


well i think they are right :dunno:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 01:32 PM~7327682
> *New "BloCc's" will be put on tomorrow fresh for the wake up call...you ready?
> *



im ready... just got me a new set of 24's


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:34 PM~7327705
> *well i think they are right  :dunno:
> *


well i always thought a lowrider was a person and what they liked, style, im not arguing with traditionals thats one thing but many people have different views...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:36 PM~7327729
> *well i always thought a lowrider was a person and what they liked, style, im not arguing with traditionals thats one thing but many people have different views...
> *


a "lowrider" is a vehicle, not a person.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 02:34 PM~7327705
> *well i think they are right  :dunno:
> *



oh no

hno: hno:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 22 2007, 01:35 PM~7327718
> *im ready... just got me a new set of 24's
> *


we gettin some video done too...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 01:36 PM~7327729
> *well i always thought a lowrider was a person and what they liked, style, im not arguing with traditionals thats one thing but many people have different views...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Definitions of Lowrider:

A low rider is a car or truck which has had its suspension system modified (usually with hydraulic suspension) so that it rides as low to the ground as possible. Low riders are very often classic cars from the 1950s which rode low to begin with, although large numbers of 1940s and 1960s cars are also so modified, and to a lesser degree newer vehicles.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 02:36 PM~7327729
> *well i always thought a lowrider was a person and what they liked, style, im not arguing with traditionals thats one thing but many people have different views...
> *


different people have different views....traditional lowriding is one thing......07 lowriding is another....i personally don't give a damn....as long as it's not an ugly ass donk....not into bags...but if that's what you want....do it....

but look at it this way.....at the truck show....are you entering it as a lowrider?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 02:42 PM~7327790
> *different people have different views....traditional lowriding is one thing......07 lowriding is another....i personally don't give a damn....as long as it's not an ugly ass donk....not into bags...but if that's what you want....do it....
> 
> but look at it this way.....at the truck show....are you entering it as a lowrider?
> *




hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 02:43 PM~7327805
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


is SNJ doing show coverage? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 03:42 PM~7327790
> *different people have different views....traditional lowriding is one thing......07 lowriding is another....i personally don't give a damn....as long as it's not an ugly ass donk....not into bags...but if that's what you want....do it....
> 
> but look at it this way.....at the truck show....are you entering it as a lowrider?
> *


True, just my opinion, lowered trucks on bags = TRUCKIN'

Been that way since day one. But then again everyone has their own views. Don't care for donks or big rims either.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7327813
> *is SNJ doing show coverage?  :biggrin:
> *



nah.... we'll pass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 03:45 PM~7327820
> *nah.... we'll pass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:40 PM~7327764
> *Definitions of Lowrider:
> 
> A low rider is a car or truck which has had its suspension system modified (usually with hydraulic suspension) so that it rides as low to the ground as possible. Low riders are very often classic cars from the 1950s which rode low to begin with, although large numbers of 1940s and 1960s cars are also so modified, and to a lesser degree newer vehicles.
> *


i aint sayin i am lets understand that first..second this was said because im on a lowrider web site, lowrider group, lowrider shows etc. basically sayin i have no place here...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:45 PM~7327823
> *i aint sayin i am lets understand that first..second this was said because im on a lowrider web site, lowrider group, lowrider shows etc. basically sayin i have no place here...
> *


?? didn't say that, the definition is on the web.  


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&defl=en...nition&ct=title


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 02:45 PM~7327823
> *i aint sayin i am lets understand that first..second this was said because im on a lowrider web site, lowrider group, lowrider shows etc. basically sayin i have no place here...
> *


So...This is where I am "supposed" have a snappy catch phrase....Well Damnit I Mutha****in Don't!
:biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:47 PM~7327837
> *??  didn't say that, the definition is on the web.
> *


no, i didnt say you said that... im talkin bout when this happen like 100 years ago (exaggerating)


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 01:48 PM~7327843
> *So...This is where I am "supposed" have a snappy catch phrase....Well Damnit I Mutha****in Don't!
> :biggrin:
> *


"YOU GOTTA PAY TO PLAY"
:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 02:45 PM~7327823
> *i aint sayin i am lets understand that first..second this was said because im on a lowrider web site, lowrider group, lowrider shows etc. basically sayin i have no place here...
> *




you do what you do homie....i think what it all goes back to is the way HOT RODS, DONKS, BAGGED TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES have shown up on the lowrider scene....it's all in what you want to do nowadays....

so keep on TRUCKIN'!!!!  .......we see you rollin'!!!!!.....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 01:36 PM~7327729
> *well i always thought a lowrider was a person and what they liked, style, im not arguing with traditionals thats one thing but many people have different views...
> *




A LOWRIDER IS A CAR NOT A PERSON


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 02:50 PM~7327864
> *"YOU GOTTA PAY TO PLAY"
> :biggrin:
> *


H.L.C.= Support,Respect and Unity


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:37 PM~7327738
> *a "lowrider" is a vehicle, not a person.
> *




'DAMN YOU BEAT ME TO IT! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 02:51 PM~7327883
> *A LOWRIDER IS A CAR NOT A PERSON
> *




:0 hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 02:52 PM~7327894
> *'DAMN YOU BEAT ME TO IT! :angry:
> *



i think latin can read what people are going to post before they post it :0


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 01:51 PM~7327874
> *you do what you do homie....i think what it all goes back to is the way HOT RODS, DONKS, BAGGED TRUCKS, MOTORCYCLES have shown up on the lowrider scene....it's all in what you want to do nowadays....
> 
> so keep on TRUCKIN'!!!!  .......we see you rollin'!!!!!.....
> *


True i agree...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 03:53 PM~7327902
> *i think latin can read what people are going to post before they post it  :0
> *


the only thing that separates Houston from other places is that it is full of cars on DUBS and claiming to be lowriders.  

and florida, well let's just say it needs to sink so they can put those BIGFOOT cars to good use. LOL


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 22 2007, 01:52 PM~7327894
> *'DAMN YOU BEAT ME TO IT! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: hey we put the same thing in where were from...weird.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 02:56 PM~7327927
> *:biggrin: hey we put the same thing in where were from...weird.....
> *



except yours has a bunch of ***** on it

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 03:57 PM~7327937
> *except yours has a bunch of ***** on it
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hater :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i was gone 4 a few hours and all thisw cathing up to do


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:55 PM~7327919
> *the only thing that separates Houston from other places is that it is full of cars on DUBS and claiming to be lowriders.
> 
> and florida, well let's just say it needs to sink so they can put those BIGFOOT cars to good use.  LOL
> *


are you mad latin...LOL on the phone you just laugh LOL i might have struck a nerve is it possible? :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am at the carwash and they have free interenet 4 customers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:58 PM~7327952
> *are you mad latin...LOL on the phone you just laugh LOL i might have struck a nerve is it possible?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah i was laughing because i'm waiting for lonestar to show up. LOL


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 01:57 PM~7327937
> *except yours has a bunch of ***** on it
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah, censorship is funny....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 02:57 PM~7327942
> *hater  :uh:
> *



si

new page


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 04:00 PM~7327968
> *si
> 
> new page
> *


AY TU :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

well now that i gave you guys something to talk about im outty ....peace....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 04:02 PM~7327981
> *well now that i gave you guys something to talk about im outty ....peace....
> *


 :wave: 

call you later.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 03:02 PM~7327981
> *well now that i gave you guys something to talk about im outty ....peace....
> *



take yo non lowridin monsta truck ass on... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 04:02 PM~7327988
> *take yo non lowridin monsta truck ass on... :biggrin:
> *


hater :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 03:03 PM~7327990
> *hater   :uh:
> *


si
mini-trucker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 04:03 PM~7327995
> *si
> mini-trucker
> *


no mames stock on 13's. LOL


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 02:02 PM~7327988
> *take yo non lowridin monsta truck ass on... :biggrin:
> *


hey did that guy ever get his candy cadillac fixed after homeboy hit him at your picnic last year?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 22 2007, 03:04 PM~7328004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...then the fence fell on it at HEAT WAVE.....hahahaha.....that dude that hit him was 3-wheelin his blazer and it flipped over on his arm....dude was in the hospital for a while....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

blocc check your phone, you keep calling me. :twak:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 02:06 PM~7328015
> *get it right...candy paint....and daytons...14's.... :biggrin:
> 
> you still a mini-trucker... :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN....aight im outty


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 02:07 PM~7328022
> *blocc check your phone, you keep calling me.  :twak:
> *


no you keep callin me.... :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 04:06 PM~7328015
> *get it right...candy paint....and daytons...14's.... :biggrin:
> 
> you still a mini-trucker... :biggrin:
> *


but no switches for the bishes on your caddy. minitrucker that will have juice. :cheesy: 

and a regal, and a Grand National, and a '55 o.g. and a soon to get o.g. '56, mayne hold up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Feb 22 2007, 04:08 PM~7328031
> *no you keep callin me.... :buttkick:
> *


someone fkn around with the phones again. they must have an hlc phone list and nothing better to do. macalac just called me.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 22 2007, 03:09 PM~7328035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** you just called me too


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

MIKE MAN WHATS UP? U JUST CALLED?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 04:12 PM~7328066
> *soon *****....soon....and i already have a lac with switches....
> ***** you just called me too
> *


juanito just called also. ugh, take me off the list.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

blocc just called too :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 04:14 PM~7328083
> *blocc just called too  :angry:
> *


take me off the fkn hlc list. same sht happened at goofy's anniversary gathering.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hey, nobody called me...    :rofl: :rofl:

new page


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 03:16 PM~7328100
> *take me off the fkn hlc list.  same sht happened at goofy's anniversary gathering.
> *


but how the hell can someone call and your number comes up....that's fked up :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 04:17 PM~7328109
> *but how the hell can someone call and your number comes up....that's fked up :angry:
> *


one of those computer things where it asks to call someone then put in the other persons #.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 03:17 PM~7328105
> *hey, nobody called me...        :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> new page
> *



noone calls the SNJ list.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 03:18 PM~7328115
> *noone calls the SNJ list.... :biggrin:
> *



actually, Im still getting calls from fuckers that want to subscribe or advertise....  

I get freakin letters from the pinta too.... No, I dont want to be your pen pal... :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 22 2007, 03:19 PM~7328122
> *actually, Im still getting calls from fuckers that want to subscribe or advertise....
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

well hotdamn! now hrnybrneyz called me up. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 22 2007, 03:19 PM~7328125
> *:0
> :0
> *



edit


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 03:19 PM~7328128
> *well hotdamn!  now hrnybrneyz called me up.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WOW


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 03:19 PM~7328128
> *well hotdamn!  now hrnybrneyz called me up.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2007, 04:29 PM~7328199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 22 2007, 03:31 PM~7328211
> *getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2007, 04:33 PM~7328228
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 03:33 PM~7328221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 03:35 PM~7328243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?!?! :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 02:56 PM~7327319
> *Note: When buyin a RWD 80, 81 or 82 Cadillac..... Always remember if the top goes down the price goes up!
> 
> the man isn't lying
> *


So you got the text?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 05:09 PM~7328520
> *So you got the text?
> *


told you yesterday i got it, just don't juice it or bag it or price will drop.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 05:20 PM~7328581
> *told you yesterday i got it, just don't juice it or bag it or price will drop.
> *


says who?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 12:48 PM~7326092
> *last night at wataburger, had to be a soldier and finish my burger and fries with the quickness, but play it off and tell my chick and her son, follow me to the house, i'll try to drive slow.  little did she know i was having a shitattack and had to fly down the freeway cutting warning farts and not looking back to see if they were behind me in her car.  LOL
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 05:21 PM~7328590
> *says who?
> *


show me a car collector who will pay you top dollar for a cut up ride.

*EXCLUDING THE JAPANESE* :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 04:21 PM~7328590
> *says who?
> *


what time should i call later to talk bizness...??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2007, 05:33 PM~7328670
> *what time should i call later to talk bizness...??
> *


You better trade him your house and your cars for his convert. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 22 2007, 05:31 PM~7328654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8ish.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 05:37 PM~7328702
> *Its a special intrest car now and its no longer worth much to the avg collector, even if it only has 39k miles
> *


what's the # to the appraisal person?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2007, 04:37 PM~7328702
> *Its a special intrest car now and its no longer worth much to the avg collector, even if it only has 39k miles
> 
> 8ish.....
> *



 thought you called me Bish......haha :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

any pumps for sale?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

u going to put them on the impala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 22 2007, 06:45 PM~7329249
> *u going to put them on the impala
> *


aint saying..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

a friend of mine has some engrave 4 sale


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 08:21 AM~7324926
> *thats gunna chage soon
> no shit eh.. its not even buffed yet
> 
> ...


dont sweat the arm chair critics homie, u on the come up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

onemore lincon to add to h town list of lowriders my homie matts car........


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2007, 07:50 PM~7330157
> *onemore lincon to add to h town list of lowriders my homie matts car........
> 
> 
> ...


who laid the lines down on it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 22 2007, 09:01 PM~7330247
> *who laid the lines down on it.
> *


JESSE GALVAN 832-229-3590 SAME GUY DID MY MURAL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

PINCHE ESLIMMER WAT IT ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2007, 08:06 PM~7330277
> *JESSE GALVAN     832-229-3590 SAME GUY DID MY MURAL
> *


pics of the mural  on a PM please.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2007, 01:40 PM~7327764
> *Definitions of Lowrider:
> 
> A low rider is a car or truck which has had its suspension system modified (usually with hydraulic suspension) so that it rides as low to the ground as possible. Low riders are very often classic cars from the 1950s which rode low to begin with, although large numbers of 1940s and 1960s cars are also so modified, and to a lesser degree newer vehicles.
> *



here we go AGAIN


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

lookin 4 a 5th wheel kit 2 fit a g-body


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WAT IT DO ANYBODY KNOW OF ANY FLEETWOODS AROUND WIT A GOOD FRONT END LOOKIN FOR HOOD AND CORE SUPPORT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2007, 08:50 PM~7330157
> *onemore lincon to add to h town list of lowriders my homie matts car........
> 
> 
> ...


Saw u'r homie yesterday when I was coming out of the store on the north. Clean Linc in person!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

CHECK IT OUT!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Feb 22 2007, 12:02 PM~7326767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who gives a shit...remember what you said..
"ill never let sic touch one of my cars.."
:0 


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 22 2007, 12:07 PM~7326816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why because you are one..
and ill never go that oval route.. not my style..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

orange what?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 12:41 AM~7332423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Came out nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks dad


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 12:55 AM~7332560
> *thanks dad
> *


I see painting is keeping you busy, but when is the bike coming out?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 22 2007, 11:11 PM~7332694
> *I see painting is keeping you busy, but when is the bike coming out?
> *


lrm houston.. im working on it.. jsut no one knows..ill bust out turning heads once again..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 01:23 AM~7332794
> *lrm houston.. im working on it.. jsut no one knows..ill bust out turning heads once again..
> *


Hopefully I have something to bring to lrm houston show....Tight!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 22 2007, 11:25 PM~7332807
> *Hopefully I have something to bring to lrm houston show....Tight!
> *


thats whats up..im going to bed. had a long day...im tired and sore.. bye dad..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 01:26 AM~7332811
> *thats whats up..im going to bed. had a long day...im tired and sore.. bye dad..
> *


Later son. I have to stay and keep the haters away from the LS. :machinegun:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 11:33 PM~7332350
> *who gives a shit...remember what you said..
> "ill never let sic touch one of my cars.."
> :0 .
> *


True. You know why. Cus I'm a picky bastard to the fullest and I won't settle for anthing next to perfect. 

A long time ago I was taught what a high quality custom paint job is supposed to look like and what is needed to get it. 


All my comment meant was. If you wanna be successfull you don't want to be picky bout your customers. Any motherfucke with money should be your friend.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 11:41 PM~7332423
> *orange what?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but how many coats of clear are actualy left on it after all that wetsanding? 

Real painter talk!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh and anyone will tell you a picture hides a lot. I gotta check that put in person to realy appreciate it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 12:33 AM~7332350
> *why because you are one..
> *


nga please. i'm a shit talker and instigator like monique always says


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 23 2007, 07:21 AM~7333651
> *Yeah but how many coats of clear are actualy left on it after all that wetsanding?
> 
> Real painter talk!
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

it's boiler's hopper though, will get abused.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2007, 10:41 PM~7332423
> *orange what?
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice. should call it orange u hatin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:14 AM~7333741
> *looks nice. should call it orange u hatin
> *


guess you don't see all the orange peel on the door? if the nga can't stand someone commenting on his work, he ought to find another profession. paint job is tight, won't argue with that.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 06:57 AM~7333693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> it's boiler's hopper though, will get abused.
> *


Yeah its probably a good paint jobs for that car. A nice street hopper. You would not throw a vanderslice paint job on something that is prone to land on another car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, I'm not a painter. I'll take Angel Vargas or Juan Martinez to Boier's after work and see what they critique.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 06:19 AM~7333747
> *guess you don't see all the orange peel on the door?  if the nga can't stand someone commenting on his work, he ought to find another profession.  paint job is tight, won't argue with that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:24 AM~7333762
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sic, like i said dont mind the arm chair critics this is what your 4th or 5th complete job on a car. i think it looks damn good, cant wait to get the linc sprayed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 06:25 AM~7333764
> *
> *


who is angel and juan martinez? never heard of them, but when u take them ask them what their first cars painted looked like. remember its easier to throw eggs than it is to catch them.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:28 AM~7333772
> *sic, like i said dont mind the arm chair critics this is what your 4th or 5th complete job on a car.  i think it looks damn good, cant wait to get the linc sprayed
> *


i'd brown nose too if i wanted to save $.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 06:30 AM~7333780
> *i'd brown nose too if i wanted to save $.
> *


aint no one trying to save money i already told him i would buy him a brand new top of the line paint gun when he does my car. maybe u should take your muraled down truck to a professional instead of trying to save money.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up....


H-TOWN!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:30 AM~7333778
> *who is angel and juan martinez? never heard of them, but when u take them ask them what their first cars painted looked like. remember its easier to throw eggs than it is to catch them.
> *


well i've known them since h.s. they probably have almost 20 yrs experience each in painting rides. they were always picky about their work and always were out to get it right the 1st time. Funny how the tide turns when you all want to criticize candyman's jobs, but when it comes to el homie sic713's job, you all get defensive.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:31 AM~7333783
> *aint no one trying to save money i already told him i would buy him a brand new top of the line paint gun when he does my car. maybe u should take your muraled down truck to a professional instead of trying to save money.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

well the painter is a professional and the muralist is a youngster who comes on a show in Monterrey on painting/customizing cars.  

and both are getting paid. money isn't an issue.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kandy man charges 10k for a paint job. sic chargne 1/10th of that. i dont really care what anything thinks im just stickin up for a friend of mine. but lets turn the tables and talk about this










wow the circles are so perfect and the thunder clouds looks so realistic. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

So many haters in here. Dam.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:37 AM~7333796
> *kandy man charges 10k for a paint job. sic chargne 1/10th of that. i dont really care what anything thinks im just stickin up for a friend of mine. but lets turn the tables and talk about this
> 
> 
> ...


you see me complaining in my topic? friend of mine also, didn't know i'd hurt feelings by giving my opinion. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why didnt the muralist remove the door handle and lock, the glass and window trim. are the murals continous in the door jabs. im gonna take fonzy over so he can check out the murals and get a professional second opinion. see what im saying . all that jive, not needed. stop all this hatin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:39 AM~7333805
> *why didnt the muralist remove the door handle and lock, the glass and window trim. are the murals continous in the door jabs. im gonna take fonzy over so he can check out the murals and get a professional second opinion. see what im saying . all that jive, not needed. stop all this hatin.
> *


no one hating, it's all opinions.  

murals are done the way i asked. by the way the lock was removed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2006, 10:45 AM~4545988
> *who can hate on a 93 fleetwood with bubbles on it  :uh:
> *


ok....

difference is dena gets defensive on her work, i don't. it's done for what i like, opinions welcomed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i guess homie, do your thing.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:31 AM~7333783
> *aint no one trying to save money i already told him i would buy him a brand new top of the line paint gun when he does my car. maybe u should take your muraled down truck to a professional instead of trying to save money.
> *


Its not the gun its the painter..... I know many painters that use 39 dollar guns and get down..... sic is gettin there and Ive offered to get him in contact with the right ppl so he can gain knowledge and make money doing it. The balls in his court.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:42 AM~7333810
> *i guess homie, do your thing.
> *


likewise. couple more years sic will be top notch, have told him that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u keep bringing up me dena and kandyman. me and dena are friends and if u jokers couldnt figure that out that we go back and forth on here joking, get a clue. kandyman is a known painter i think he gets down on the jobs. theres plenty of painters out there that get down. but were they born with a gold plater paint gun. no they had to start somewhere. im sure they caught heat also maybe thier first job wasnt mirror finish like glass. and lazer straight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:45 AM~7333822
> *u keep bringing up me dena and kandyman. me and dena are friends and if u jokers couldnt figure that out that we go back and forth on here joking, get a clue.  kandyman is a known painter i think he gets down on the jobs. theres plenty of painters out there that get down. but were they born with a gold plater paint gun. no they had to start somewhere. im sure they caught heat also maybe thier first job wasnt mirror finish like glass. and lazer straight.
> *


i know you all are friends. never doubted that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Sic. Aka. Mike is my homie since back in high school. At least I hope to think he still my homie. But takes the critisism I give him the wrong way. 

I would have loved for hime to meet the guy that taught me and learned the way I did. 

Yeah I know. Ppl will ask. How many paint jobs have you put out. But that's because I don't do rush jobs and paint in weather like this. 

All I know is I'll have something for ya non beleivers in July. 

Courtesy of yours truly


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:39 AM~7333805
> *are the murals continous in the door jabs.
> *


still isn't finished. fender wells, door jambs, engine bay, frame, under vehicle, it's all get covered. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 07:44 AM~7333818
> *likewise.  couple more years sic will be top notch, have told him that.
> *


That's for dam sho. Gotta crawl before you walk.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 23 2007, 08:52 AM~7333847
> *Sic. Aka. Mike is my homie since back in high school. At least I hope to think he still my homie. But takes the critisism I give him the wrong way.
> 
> I would have loved for hime to meet the guy that taught me and learned the way I did.
> ...


same here, hope sic don't take the opinions in the wrong way. homeboy and juan had a conversation at my canton in dec. they both talked about painting and soo on. knowledge from other people in the business i'm sure he takes in. i listen to other engineers/designers because i know that i don't know it all as far as my profession goes. always got to be able to take in opinions/criticism to strive for better.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 08:57 AM~7333860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a retarded dude drinking a beer? might as well give a 5 yr old one too.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 07:58 AM~7333865
> *is that a retarded dude drinking a beer?  might as well give a 5 yr old one too.
> *



si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:30 AM~7333780
> *i'd brown nose too if i wanted to save $.
> *


Hahahahahahahahahahahhahaha.................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Omg. Someone delete this topic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 09:02 AM~7333888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop being a hater :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 23 2007, 07:21 AM~7333651
> *Yeah but how many coats of clear are actualy left on it after all that wetsanding?
> 
> Real painter talk!
> ...


dosent matter theres only 3 ? that matter.....
1 Is the finish mirror glass?
2 Are you satisfied with your job........
3 Dose the customer like it.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:04 AM~7333893
> *dosent matter theres only 3 ? that matter.....
> 1 Is the finish mirror glass?
> 2 Are you satisfied with your job........
> ...


Boiler likes it and is proud of it. Can't even give opinions w/o someone getting offended.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:04 AM~7333893
> *dosent matter theres only 3 ? that matter.....
> 1 Is the finish mirror glass?
> 2 Are you satisfied with your job........
> ...


all the rest of that is slow lane shit.........and ***** should just take it for what its worth if it aint worth shit then it is what it is


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 09:06 AM~7333899
> *Boiler likes it and is proud of it.  Can't even give opinions w/o someone getting offended.
> *


i feel ya dog but sic is a friend of everyone here and you give words of incuragement(or however u spell that shit) dog


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 08:02 AM~7333888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha ha 

Oh man you done fucked up man. 


Motherfuckers over here lookin at me like I'm crazy. Laughin by my self at work. !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:10 AM~7333913
> *i feel ya dog but sic is a friend of everyone here and you give words of incuragement(or however u spell that shit) dog
> *


ok, my bad, next time i'll pass out valentine cards.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

kind of funny, i got a shitload of hating/shit talking, etc.. from a certain member on my truck, i laughed and jabbed back, didn't take it personal. if anything i still see that person as a homeboy even though i photoshopped him a lot. :biggrin: 

yet no one gave me esquina while all that was going on. :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 08:04 AM~7333893
> *dosent matter theres only 3 ? that matter.....
> 1 Is the finish mirror glass?
> 2 Are you satisfied with your job........
> ...


Yeah that's th most important thing. 

You must also worry about your rep. 

Snd like stayed before for that car I'm sure its very adequate. Its a hopper. 

I know victor well and am sure he is happy as a clam and does not intend to compete for best paint.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 09:13 AM~7333921
> *ok, my bad, next time i'll pass out valentine cards.
> *


just sayin dog ***** just tring to do his thang and its not like he charge an arm and a leg sic dose a great job on his art work he just needs to slo down a lil and work on his tape and flow........now das real painter talk


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:13 AM~7333921
> *ok, my bad, next time i'll pass out valentine cards.
> *


I want one too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:18 AM~7333946
> *just sayin dog ***** just tring to do his thang and its not like he charge an arm and a leg sic dose a great job on his art work he just needs to slo down a lil and work on his tape and flow........now das real painter talk
> *


 :biggrin:  man has skills, never doubted. youngster who will put it down for houston and compete with the big dogs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 23 2007, 09:19 AM~7333952
> *I want one too.
> *


today after work baby.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 08:18 AM~7333946
> *just sayin dog ***** just tring to do his thang and its not like he charge an arm and a leg sic dose a great job on his art work he just needs to slo down a lil and work on his tape and flow........now das real painter talk
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 09:15 AM~7333932
> *kind of funny, i got a shitload of hating/shit talking, etc.. from a certain member on my truck, i laughed and jabbed back, didn't take it personal.  if anything i still see that person as a homeboy even though i photoshopped him a lot.  :biggrin:
> 
> yet no one gave me esquina while all that was going on.  :angry:
> *



eslim no nintindo :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 08:04 AM~7333893
> *dosent matter theres only 3 ? that matter.....
> 1 Is the finish mirror glass?
> 2 Are you satisfied with your job........
> ...



HOOKED ON PHONICS......SLIM I THINK THE ALTITUDE FKS WITH YOUR SPELLING....HAHA... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:15 AM~7333932
> *kind of funny, i got a shitload of hating/shit talking, etc.. from a certain member on my truck, i laughed and jabbed back, didn't take it personal.  if anything i still see that person as a homeboy even though i photoshopped him a lot.  :biggrin:
> 
> yet no one gave me esquina while all that was going on.  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:20 AM~7333956
> *today after work baby.
> *



:angry: 

I already told you. 

















Not in public!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:25 AM~7333982
> *eslim no nintindo :dunno:
> *


no one-o ejumpo to defendo me-o truck-o.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 06:57 AM~7333861
> *same here, hope sic don't take the opinions in the wrong way.  homeboy and juan had a conversation at my canton in dec.  they both talked about painting and soo on.  knowledge from other people in the business i'm sure he takes in.  i listen to other engineers/designers because i know that i don't know it all as far as my profession goes.  always got to be able to take in opinions/criticism to strive for better.
> *



True that..... I've learned more from fellow designers and co-workers than I ever did in school. Everybody is a critic, you just have to learn and take everything as constructive critisism.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 23 2007, 09:26 AM~7333987
> *:angry:
> 
> I already told you.
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:26 AM~7333991
> *no one-o ejumpo to defendo me-o truck-o.
> *



nobody took up for latin when danny dogs him out about his mini-truck....entiendes buey?? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:28 AM~7334000
> *nobody took up for latin when danny dogs him out about his mini-truck....entiendes buey?? :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: sixty8imp












:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:25 AM~7333983
> *HOOKED ON PHONICS......SLIM I THINK THE ALTITUDE FKS WITH YOUR SPELLING....HAHA... :biggrin:
> *


lol shut up ***** or is it ******......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:29 AM~7334005
> *lol shut up ***** or is it ******......
> *


oh lawd.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 09:26 AM~7333991
> *no one-o ejumpo to defendo me-o truck-o.
> *


yo digo me *****


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 08:29 AM~7334005
> *lol shut up ***** or is it ******......
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:31 AM~7334011
> *yo digo me *****
> *


fa' sho' fa' sho'


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 08:28 AM~7334000
> *nobody took up for latin when danny dogs him out about his mini-truck....entiendes buey?? :biggrin:
> *


Cus Latin is a hater. so noone backs him up. 


Real talk.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:31 AM~7334015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never seen a blackman with a cowlick :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:31 AM~7334015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


welldat ***** super ugly


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 23 2007, 09:32 AM~7334021
> *Cus Latin is a hater. so noone backs him up.
> Real talk.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 09:33 AM~7334026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a first grade pic of sic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:35 AM~7334035
> *that looks like a first grade pic of sic
> *


no opinions please. 













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 08:35 AM~7334035
> *that looks like a first grade pic of sic
> *



it's not him....no orange peel on it.... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 09:36 AM~7334041
> *no opinions please.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not an opinion pic makes it fact


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:36 AM~7334043
> *it's not him....no orange peel on it.... :biggrin:
> *


bastard. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:37 AM~7334046
> *not an opinion pic makes it fact
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:36 AM~7334043
> *it's not him....no orange peel on it.... :biggrin:
> *


wetsanded an buffed custumer approved


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:15 AM~7333932
> *kind of funny, i got a shitload of hating/shit talking, etc.. from a certain member on my truck, i laughed and jabbed back, didn't take it personal.  if anything i still see that person as a homeboy even though i photoshopped him a lot.  :biggrin:
> 
> yet no one gave me esquina while all that was going on.  :angry:
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 09:38 AM~7334054
> *wetsanded an buffed custumer approved
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 08:36 AM~7334043
> *it's not him....no orange peel on it.... :biggrin:
> *


BA ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i see it like this mayne...my homies first candy job was my red lac....fk orange peel...that bish had alligator skin....but once buffed out...it was clean as hell....


sic is starting out....but once he's big time...people are going to complain about how expensive he is...never satisfied....it's your money...spend it where you want and shut the hell up....haha... :biggrin: 


REAL TALK 08


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 09:40 AM~7334062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had a woodie that day :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:41 AM~7334072
> *i see it like this mayne...my homies first candy job was my red lac....fk orange peel...REAL TALK 08</span>
> *


That's what happens a majority of the time. should have made some alligator clear boots.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 08:40 AM~7334062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy smokes robin....se me paro....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh man. My fuckin sides hurt from laughing at this shit so much. Dam. 


Thank god its Friday!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:43 AM~7334083
> *holy smokes robin....se me paro....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it was them lil green tights. that's hottt!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:44 AM~7334090
> *it was them lil green tights.  that's hottt!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :burn:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 08:41 AM~7334072
> *i see it like this mayne...my homies first candy job was my red lac....fk orange peel...that bish had alligator skin....but once buffed out...it was clean as hell....
> sic is starting out....but once he's big time...people are going to complain about how expensive he is...never satisfied....it's your money...spend it where you want and shut the hell up....haha... :biggrin:
> REAL TALK 08
> *


Preach brother


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:44 AM~7334090
> *it was them lil green tights.  that's hottt!
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 23 2007, 07:30 AM~7333778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 agree


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:49 AM~7334121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 23 2007, 09:51 AM~7334136
> *if you only new lol
> *


they didn't do candies til a couple years out of high school. as far as danny, if he got offended, oh well. guess his cousin was right, man likes to talk shit but doesn't like shit talking back.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:52 AM~7334143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:53 AM~7334149
> *they didn't do candies til a couple years out of high school.  as far as danny, if he got offended, oh well.  guess his cousin was right, man likes to talk shit but doesn't like shit talking back.
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:54 AM~7334157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 09:55 AM~7334169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 08:56 AM~7334174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 08:40 AM~7334062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2007, 08:18 AM~7333946
> *just sayin dog ***** just tring to do his thang and its not like he charge an arm and a leg sic dose a great job on his art work he just needs to slo down a lil and work on his tape and flow........REAL TALK 08</span>
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 23 2007, 09:01 AM~7334201
> *LMMFAO!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



so youre still down for the field trip with Batman and Robin? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 10:06 AM~7334230
> *so youre still down for the field trip with Batman and Robin?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 08:02 AM~7333888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum it took me like 5 mins to realize what that sign said.  :roflmao: 

im so happy its FRIDAY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Ya'll fckers are cracking me up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Another great reason why I don't come to houston lowrider. I don't get no work done.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 23 2007, 10:12 AM~7334267
> *Another great reason why I don't come to houston lowrider. I don't get no work done.
> *


x2 got to go since i got a project to finish before today.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 10:13 AM~7334273
> *x2 got to go since i got a project to finish before today.
> *


U'r almost to you 72,000 post b4 vacation!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 23 2007, 09:40 AM~7334062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 07:13 AM~7333921
> *ok, my bad, next time i'll pass out valentine cards.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 07:36 AM~7334043
> *it's not him....no orange peel on it.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ..yall some foolz man..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Cat listening to Stevie Wonder *










*Cat listening to HOUSE music*










*Cat listening to Metal *










*Cat listening to Hip Hop* 










*Cat listening to GANGSTA RAP* 










*Cat listening to Techno(on Ecstasy)*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 10:14 AM~7334622
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD SHYT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Darkness...gotz skillz i seen ..some good ...some bad...but he can paint..so you want a show stopper paint spend the $$$ or you want a local or a homie trying to make a name..take it to the sic aka darkness


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 23 2007, 11:18 AM~7334654
> *Darkness...gotz skillz i seen ..some good ...some bad...but he can paint..so you want a  show stopper paint spend the $$$ or you want a local or a homie trying to make a name..take it to the sic aka darkness
> *


_*This message posted and paid for by the Houston Lowrider Council*_


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

--Toilet kicking like King Kong--


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 23 2007, 11:27 AM~7334720
> *--Toilet kicking like King Kong--
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 23 2007, 10:27 AM~7334720
> *--Toilet kicking like King Kong--
> *


probably happy yo ass got off it.....hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 10:32 AM~7334764
> *probably happy yo ass got off it.....hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 11:32 AM~7334764
> *probably happy yo ass got off it.....hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 10:48 AM~7334893
> *
> 
> 
> ...



POP, LOCK & DROP IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic doing his thing..

as for my caprice, i could have spent a little more and went somewhere else and probably got the job done a little better.. but sic my homie, and i wanted to help em get some some experience.. i liked the paint job. and got no orange peel. and what better car to let a homie learn with, then a daily. 

besides, all paint has orange peel before its buffed out, even sic said it wasn't finished yet and needed buffing. and no, he's not perfect.. and needs more experience. but every painter had to start somewhere. 


deuce.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 21 2007, 11:28 PM~7322157
> *That's 70's show it is on! OUT............
> *


You sound like me ... I got seasons 1 through 5 on DVD ... lol :biggrin: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 23 2007, 12:00 PM~7334957
> *You sound like me ... I got seasons 1 through 5 on DVD ... lol :biggrin: :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


see if you can get steve to burn me some copies of those.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 12:06 PM~7334996
> *see if you can get steve to burn me some copies of those.
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Feb 23 2007, 05:21 AM~7333651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks..
just like i thanked you before for letting me paint your car...
real talk..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2007, 08:50 PM~7330157
> *onemore lincon to add to h town list of lowriders my homie matts car........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont mind the cristism,, but if you got something negative to say.. keep ya mouth shut.. some people in here need to really grow the fuck up...yea im noob still learning.. self taught...and thats the way i want it..
1 deep in this bish..theres no way in hell u can compare me to other mofos with yrs of experience.. i been doing this shit for 1 1/2 yrs...

im done with all this shit..
everyone who critize positive.. thanks..
negative ones can suck my dick..



happy:uh:^^^


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 23 2007, 12:06 PM~7334996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:around: :around: I'll see what I can do ... its 20 DVD's ... each has like 7-10 episodes or some shit like that ... I think Steve's in Cali right now ... but I'll ask him when he gets back ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 12:33 PM~7335228
> *i dont mind the cristism,, but if you got something negative to say.. keep ya mouth shut.. some people in here need to really grow the fuck up...yea im  noob still learning.. self taught...and thats the way i want it..
> 1 deep in this bish..theres no way in hell u can compare me to other mofos with yrs of experience.. i been doing this shit for 1 1/2 yrs...
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 11:33 AM~7335228
> *i dont mind the cristism,, but if you got something negative to say.. keep ya mouth shut.. some people in here need to really grow the fuck up...yea im  noob still learning.. self taught...and thats the way i want it..
> 1 deep in this bish..theres no way in hell u can compare me to other mofos with yrs of experience.. i been doing this shit for 1 1/2 yrs...
> 
> ...



say homie....i'll trade you spelling lessons for candy coats.... :biggrin: 


suck me dick?? mr crabs o que??<<spongebob>>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 12:37 PM~7335254
> *say homie....i'll trade you spelling lessons for candy coats.... :biggrin:
> suck me dick?? mr crabs o que??<<spongebob>>
> *


please don't start.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 10:37 AM~7335254
> *say homie....i'll trade you spelling lessons for candy coats.... :biggrin:
> suck me dick?? mr crabs o que??<<spongebob>>
> *


my bad dawg.. i was on a long distance business call..
wasnt paying attention


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 23 2007, 11:32 AM~7335222
> * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 Looking good big homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 11:33 AM~7335228
> *i dont mind the cristism,, but if you got something negative to say.. keep ya mouth shut.. some people in here need to really grow the fuck up...yea im  noob still learning.. self taught...and thats the way i want it..
> 1 deep in this bish..theres no way in hell u can compare me to other mofos with yrs of experience.. i been doing this shit for 1 1/2 yrs...
> 
> ...



I understand how you feel bro... In my field of work, Graphic Design, I hear criticism day in and day out. Good and Bad.
From customers, bosses, co-workers etc.... 

The thing I learned after 13 years of doing this is just dont take it personal. 
I go home every day knowing I did the best I could with the knowledge and tools available to me, and I sleep sound and wake up the next day ready for more. 
You have to take the good with the bad criticisim, its part of the creative persons game, youll learn a great deal from it, just dont take it personal.

Im far from a great artist, I consider myself more of a production artist, which means I get shyt done!!!

We all have to start somewhere and learn as we go.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Feb 23 2007, 11:43 AM~7335301
> *Looking good big homie
> *



Pics of your ride?

I know you are about to come out hard too....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 23 2007, 11:38 AM~7335262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:biggrin: ....it's all good pew toe....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 12:43 PM~7335304
> *I understand how you feel bro... In my field of work, Graphic Design, I hear criticism day in and day out. Good and Bad.
> From customers, bosses, co-workers etc....
> 
> ...


x2. get both positive and negative at the office, don't phase me, nor will i tell someone to *"SUCK MY DICK"* because of the negative responses.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 10:46 AM~7335329
> *:uh:
> :0
> :biggrin: ....it's all good pew toe....
> *


hey.. i just saw that comment u left me..for the leafing at the picnic.. ill try.. hopefully its not to windy..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 23 2007, 10:43 AM~7335304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats just me.. oh wells


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 12:53 PM~7335383
> *yea.. i use the negative shit as motivation..
> thats just me.. oh wells
> *


it's all cool sweetstuff. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 11:37 AM~7335254
> *say homie....i'll trade you spelling lessons for candy coats.... :biggrin:
> suck me dick?? mr crabs o que??<<spongebob>>
> *


 :roflmao: i love spongebob! the movie is one of my favorite movies. cracks me up everytime i watch it. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 23 2007, 12:35 PM~7335239
> *:around: :around: I'll see what I can do ... its 20 DVD's ... each has like 7-10 episodes or some shit like that ... I think Steve's in Cali right now ... but I'll ask him when he gets back ...
> *


damn, i'll talk to him and take him some dvdr's when he comes in. just let me know por cuanto me lo das?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 23 2007, 11:56 AM~7335397
> *:roflmao: i love spongebob! the movie is one of my favorite movies. cracks me up everytime i watch it. :biggrin:
> *



you just like to watch it for Hasselhof... (sp?) :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 11:58 AM~7335407
> *you just like to watch it for Hasselhof... (sp?)    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i take it youve seen it too. hahaha!! that was fkin hillarious too. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 23 2007, 12:02 PM~7335433
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i take it youve seen it too. hahaha!! that was fkin hillarious too. :biggrin:
> *



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 12:30 PM~7335200
> *
> just like i thanked you before for letting me paint your car...
> real talk..
> *


yeah.. and look you gave me at paint store when you asked "are you nervous?" 

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ham


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 23 2007, 11:24 AM~7335594
> *ham
> *


goofy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MAC2LAC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 01:27 PM~7335617
> *MAC2LAC
> *


SixFoSS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 23 2007, 11:52 AM~7335370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheese


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 12:27 PM~7335617
> *MAC2LAC
> *


SIXFOSS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

DJLatin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

slo


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 11:48 AM~7335342
> *x2.  get both positive and negative at the office, don't phase me, nor will i tell someone to "SUCK MY DICK" because of the negative responses.
> *


Word. Talk bout childish. Un professionalism to the fullest. 

It don't work to well here at work at least.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

emperor goofy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 12:32 PM~7335671
> *slo
> *


Miklo


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

lord goofy :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

firmelows


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FIRMELOWS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 12:40 PM~7335742
> *FIRMELOWS
> *



repost


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 01:40 PM~7335748
> *repost
> *


WWWDOTSIDOTCOM


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

weak.com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Anonymous x2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 01:44 PM~7335786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? man i busted out laughing :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 11:44 AM~7335786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 01:44 PM~7335792
> *wtf?  man i busted out laughing  :twak:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 23 2007, 01:45 PM~7335795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he looks more espanol. LOL :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 12:44 PM~7335786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit look scary yo!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 11:47 AM~7335809
> *he looks more espanol.  LOL  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 01:46 PM~7335802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

JUSTDEEZ


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 01:48 PM~7335819
> *:burn:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 11:49 AM~7335830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

check your email

glade plugups. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 23 2007, 01:47 PM~7335815
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 11:50 AM~7335837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Pentagon abandons 700 ton, non-nuclear bomb test in Nevada desert on news that it might get to try out its toys in Iran soon  

http://www.abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory?id=2897047


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hoff over load hes too














to keep posting...... Im done


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 01:54 PM~7335867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goodtimer?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SIXFOSS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 11:54 AM~7335866
> *Hoff over load hes too
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

LATIN


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TOO MANY CHINEY :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 23 2007, 12:00 PM~7335916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin Im in fuckin tears!!!!!!!! Plugups!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 23 2007, 02:00 PM~7335916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chuybucks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 02:04 PM~7335952
> *Latin Im in fuckin tears!!!!!!!! Plugups!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


kind of bad when homegirl said she's going to get me the potpurri scent plugups :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 01:06 PM~7335963
> *chuybucks
> *


NOT WURF SHIEEET :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 02:07 PM~7335965
> *kind of bad when homegirl said she's going to get me the potpurri scent plugups  :angry:
> *


Im crackin up over here!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















Breath......






















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
























uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 23 2007, 02:07 PM~7335967
> *NOT WURF SHIEEET :angry:
> *


ya valio


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 02:09 PM~7335984
> *Im crackin up over here!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Breath......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Guess i farted around her one too many times.  
*
"FOO' YOU NEED SOME!! "*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im out fellas....... Have a safe weekend......  






still :roflmao: <------ @ Plugups!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 02:15 PM~7336042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would have bought it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 01:20 PM~7336087
> *would have bought it
> *



Shyt was clean... I miss it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 02:22 PM~7336101
> *Shyt was clean... I miss it.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

whose blue cutty?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 01:25 PM~7336130
> *whose blue cutty?
> *



sepa... I stopped to check it out cause they were selling it. Homeboy said "I put alot of work into it but Imma sell it cheap, Im only asking 8000 for it... LOL!!!"

I laughed in his face and walked....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 02:28 PM~7336152
> *sepa... I stopped to check it out cause they were selling it. Homeboy said "I put alot of work into it but Imma sell it cheap, Im only asking 8000 for it... LOL!!!"
> 
> I laughed in his face and walked....
> *


should have told him keep the rims, here's 2 g's.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 01:30 PM~7336169
> *should have told him keep the rims, here's 2 g's.
> *



I was in my cutty and I drove off hittin switches on hiz azz....


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 01:22 PM~7336101
> *Shyt was clean... I miss it.
> *


It's in a ditch off Barker Cypress.  But you'll be proud when they pull it out.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Feb 23 2007, 01:31 PM~7336182
> *It's in a ditch off Barker Cypress.   But you'll be proud when they pull it out.
> *



mest up... :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Feb 23 2007, 02:31 PM~7336182
> *It's in a ditch off Barker Cypress.   But you'll be proud when they pull it out.
> *


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Cool Homeboys


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 23 2007, 11:11 AM~7335502
> *yeah.. and look you gave me at paint store when you asked "are you nervous?"
> 
> :ugh:
> *


i did...



> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 11:28 AM~7335632
> *that's cool....i'm sure i'd find somewhere to get it done....
> 
> 
> *


under a tent or something.. or ill come early and do it at your crib...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

H-town needs a crown like that...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 02:52 PM~7336364
> *H-town needs a crown like that...
> *


*King of the Streets*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 01:53 PM~7336369
> *King of the Streets
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 02:54 PM~7336387
> *si
> *


who are the warriors from houston?

Boiler aka switches4life
KrazyToyz
Shorty


forgot the other peoples names.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 01:58 PM~7336409
> *who are the warriors from houston?
> 
> Boiler aka switches4life
> ...



they should post up.... whoever has a street hopper or will have one out soon, add your name to the list.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Well I'm out of this joint. Al rato.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 12:58 PM~7336409
> *who are the warriors from houston?
> 
> mista "houstonstylez"
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 23 2007, 12:00 PM~7334957
> *You sound like me ... I got seasons 1 through 5 on DVD ... lol :biggrin: :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


That's an every night show for me.........


Everybody in the house shut the fck up or go to your room. That 70's show is coming on and I want quiet. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 01:53 PM~7336369
> *King of the Haterz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 02:17 PM~7336546
> *
> *


Back Bumper on a street car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2007, 09:55 PM~7322441
> *yessirrrr.... its doing pretty good for a single but i wanna bust all the double pump street cars asses in htown so i got more work to do ...
> *


 :0 cool, keep on working :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2007, 11:38 PM~7323421
> *thats a chipper out here.. i got served five times already
> *


they use a lot of weight at there  :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man alotta hatin in here today.


hater town lives up to its reputation :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Coca Pearl, switches4life, BAYTOWNSLC

What's up Boiler!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2007, 06:42 AM~7333811
> *Its not the gun its the painter..... I know many painters that use 39 dollar guns and get down..... sic is gettin there and Ive offered to get him in contact with the right ppl so he can gain knowledge and make money doing it. The balls in his court.
> *


THAT'S FUCKING RIGHT!!!!! THE MOTHAFUCKING BALL IS IN HIS MOTHAFUCKING COURT!!! :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 23 2007, 05:20 PM~7338202
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Coca Pearl, switches4life, BAYTOWNSLC
> 
> ...


what's up homie, just trying to catch up to all this hatin, i mean all these pages :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 06:27 PM~7338241
> *what's up homie, just trying to catch up to all this hatin, i mean all these pages :biggrin:
> *


oh so much hatin....so little time.... :biggrin: 

que onda boiler....hopper looks damn good homie...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 07:27 PM~7338241
> *what's up homie, just trying to catch up to all this hatin, i mean all these pages :biggrin:
> *


Yes there is alot of hatin on these pages, but it's only going to have my son step his game up and prices.......... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 23 2007, 06:33 PM~7338267
> *Yes there is alot of hatin on these pages, but it's only going to have my son step his game up and prices.......... :biggrin:
> *



agreed x2 homie... :biggrin: 

what' up with the Split??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 07:36 PM~7338295
> *agreed x2 homie... :biggrin:
> 
> what' up with the Split??
> *


que???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 07:36 PM~7338295
> *agreed x2 homie... :biggrin:
> 
> what' up with the Split??
> *


Taking it on a road trip to Dallas in a few.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 12:58 PM~7336409
> *who are the warriors from houston?
> 
> Boiler aka switches4life
> ...


u can't really put us agains a hydrualics shop , i rigweld 4 living and they do what they do best 4 a living


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm out fellas holla when I make it to Dallas. uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 23 2007, 05:28 PM~7338245
> *oh so much hatin....so little time.... :biggrin:
> 
> que onda boiler....hopper looks damn good homie...
> *


thanks bro,like i said 4 about 100000000 times, seems like theres been some confusion about my homie sic713 paintjobs, my cutty came out damn good I'M A SATISFIED CUSTOMER even though I rushed him on the car because I still got a lot of things to do to it plus his prices are very fair, after all, I probably going to mess it up after all this damn hop, sic is getting better and better as time goes by


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 23 2007, 05:49 PM~7338379
> *I'm out fellas holla when I make it to Dallas. uffin:
> *


i'm taking this cutty to dallas 4 the hop on the 18th next month


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 06:44 PM~7338348
> *u can't really put us agains a hydrualics shop , i rigweld 4 living and they do what they do best 4 a living
> *


i feel you on that....shop hop would be cool....and a street hop category separate...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 06:52 PM~7338395
> * sic is getting better and better as time goes by
> *


sure is....i cant wait to see 15-20 cars from now when people start talking bout "i cant wait to get that sic paint job".


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 23 2007, 05:52 PM~7338395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be lovely..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 23 2007, 06:05 PM~7338472
> *sure is....i cant wait to see 15-20 cars from now when people start talking bout "i cant wait to get that sic paint job".
> *


i got 4 BIG G'S waiting 4 sic for him to redo a complete diferent paint job 4 my 85 cutty, i'm gonna let him take all his time on that one :biggrin: now that one is 4 show class


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 06:12 PM~7338523
> *i got 4 BIG G'S waiting 4 sic for him to redo a complete diferent paint job 4 my 85 cutty,  i'm gonna let him take all his time on that one :biggrin: now that one is 4 show class
> *


yup yup... we got plans... big plans...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 06:12 PM~7338523
> *i got 4 BIG G'S waiting 4 sic for him to redo a complete diferent paint job 4 my 85 cutty,  i'm gonna let him take all his time on that one :biggrin: now that one is 4 show class
> *


thanks for letting me hop your car yesterday,,,oops


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 06:16 PM~7338547
> *thanks for letting me hop your car yesterday,,,oops
> *


 :uh: ?????? bring those coils already!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 04:54 PM~7338021
> *:0 cool, keep on working :biggrin:
> *


dont worry...i will


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 04:59 PM~7338069
> *they use a lot of weight at there   :biggrin:
> *


yeah they do and nobodys complaining...but i dont need it.... just need to take my time...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 06:16 PM~7338547
> *thanks for letting me hop your car yesterday,,,oops
> *


this ***** here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 23 2007, 02:22 PM~7336108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2007, 09:33 AM~7335228
> *i dont mind the cristism,, but if you got something negative to say.. keep ya mouth shut.. some people in here need to really grow the fuck up...yea im  noob still learning.. self taught...and thats the way i want it..
> 1 deep in this bish..theres no way in hell u can compare me to other mofos with yrs of experience.. i been doing this shit for 1 1/2 yrs...
> 
> ...



I'm a proud customer! All I know is that one day you will be BIG and your gonna remember those of us who gave you the chance to learn and those of us who helped you gain the experience to become the KICK ASS painter I KNOW you will be! Your already on your way up! When you are bigtime it's gonna be us folks that you do hook up a $10,000 paint job for cheap!Wink Wink!   Hey hey Darkness! Everyone has someting to say on people who shine so shine away baby! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Feb 24 2007, 12:14 AM~7340821
> *I'm a proud customer! All I know is that one day you will be BIG and your gonna remember those of us who gave you the chance to learn and those of us who helped you gain the experience to become the KICK ASS painter I KNOW you will be! Your already on your way up! When you are bigtime it's gonna be us folks that you do hook up a $10,000 paint job for cheap!Wink Wink!     Hey hey Darkness! Everyone has someting to say on people who shine so shine away baby! :biggrin:
> *


thats why u my #1 bitch...
u made my day better..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2007, 12:24 AM~7340873
> *thats why u my #1 bitch...
> u made my day better..
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2007, 02:24 AM~7340873
> *thats why u my #1 bitch...
> u made my day better..
> *


OL SOFFF AZZ ***** :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2007, 07:08 AM~7341455
> *OL SOFFF AZZ ***** :angry:
> *


lol.. ***** ,you softer than jello..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Feb 24 2007, 12:14 AM~7340821
> *I'm a proud customer! All I know is that one day you will be BIG and your gonna remember those of us who gave you the chance to learn and those of us who helped you gain the experience to become the KICK ASS painter I KNOW you will be! Your already on your way up! When you are bigtime it's gonna be us folks that you do hook up a $10,000 paint job for cheap!Wink Wink!     Hey hey Darkness! Everyone has someting to say on people who shine so shine away baby! :biggrin:
> *


WEAK!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 24 2007, 08:45 AM~7341638
> *WEAK!
> *


you know she gon kick yo ass when she sees you


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2007, 09:04 AM~7341669
> *you know she gon kick yo ass when she sees you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 24 2007, 07:45 AM~7341638
> *WEAK!
> *



Might be WEAK but it's true! Darkness might not be no Kandyman painter YET but he just might be oneday soon! All I have left to say is keep doing what your doing Darkness and come paint my shit already!!!! :biggrin: I'm gonna go get my tires put on my rims now!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SPONSORED :biggrin: GET IN LINE :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 24 2007, 09:19 AM~7341971
> *SPONSORED :biggrin: GET IN LINE :0
> *


 Thats funny! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Feb 24 2007, 10:11 AM~7341930
> *Might be WEAK but it's true! Darkness might not be no Kandyman painter YET but he just might be oneday soon! All I have left to say is keep doing what your doing Darkness and come paint my shit already!!!! :biggrin: I'm gonna go get my tires put on my rims now!
> *


get a sense of humor :uh:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Whatup houston...yall seen my homie cruzin around there yet?


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Feb 24 2007, 10:38 AM~7342051
> *Whatup houston...yall seen my homie cruzin around there yet?
> 
> 
> ...


seen him last Sunday night cruzin irvington..


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Yea he been looking for the hotspots..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Feb 24 2007, 11:38 AM~7342051
> *Whatup houston...yall seen my homie cruzin around there yet?
> 
> 
> ...


na, but he gonna be highly dissapointed


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Feb 24 2007, 11:38 AM~7342051
> *Whatup houston...yall seen my homie cruzin around there yet?
> 
> 
> ...


he has one clean set up.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Feb 24 2007, 10:38 AM~7342051
> *Whatup houston...yall seen my homie cruzin around there yet?
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. but i seen the car at shortys couple weeks ago


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 07:44 PM~7338348
> *u can't really put us agains a hydrualics shop , i rigweld 4 living and they do what they do best 4 a living
> *


TRUE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 23 2007, 07:33 PM~7338267
> *Yes there is alot of hatin on these pages, but it's only going to have my son step his game up and prices.......... :biggrin:
> *


pinche haters :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 23 2007, 07:06 PM~7338111
> *man alotta hatin in here today.
> hater town lives up to its reputation  :uh:
> *


no mas opinions or critiques, seems I hurt a lot of feelings. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2007, 03:19 PM~7342692
> *naw.. but i seen the car at shortys couple weeks ago
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 24 2007, 12:29 PM~7342014
> *get a sense of humor :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7344958


anybody?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy: :uh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2007, 12:53 PM~7336369
> *King of the Streets
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who all headed to irvington 2nite?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NOT ME TO MANY PO PO


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 24 2007, 12:38 PM~7342285
> *na, but he gonna be highly dissapointed
> *


Why is that?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Feb 25 2007, 08:46 AM~7346470
> *Why is that?
> *


Theirs really no spot to ride in H-town with out the cops fucking with you. :angry:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2007, 08:56 AM~7346490
> *Theirs really no spot to ride in H-town with out the cops fucking with you. :angry:
> *


Same way here...he told me he got pulled over the other nite for his license plate hangin and he had the ass locked but the cops didnt say nething..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2007, 08:56 AM~7346490
> *Theirs really no spot to ride in H-town with out the cops fucking with you. :angry:
> *


THAT AIN'T NO LIE. BUT IT'S BECAUSE YOU ALWAYS GOT SOME KNUCKLEHEADS THAT GOTTA FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE. I MEAN THE ONES THAT START PEELING OUT, SHOOTING GUNS IN THE AIR, CARJACKING, AND TRYING TO BE ALL HARD AND START SHIT. THAT'S WHAT MAKE THE COPS COME AROUND AND BREAK IT UP. IF WE COULD GET RID OF THE KNUCKLEHEADS CRUISING WOULD BE ALOT BETTER.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 25 2007, 09:01 AM~7346397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still think it was the news story about richmond (mostly lies), and kmart raid..that keeps cops trying to shut down any cruise spots that pop up. and i know kmart raid had nothing to do with lows, but cops dont give a fk..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low priorityz_@Feb 24 2007, 11:38 AM~7342051
> *Whatup houston...yall seen my homie cruzin around there yet?
> 
> 
> ...


that fucker. :angry: j/k :biggrin: lol i got the same car just without hydros.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 25 2007, 12:46 PM~7347043
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> i never had problems with cops about hydros..  i even dropped car once while i was waiting for cop to run my license..  man didn't care.. came back and gave me my ticket for expired tags.. and thats it.
> ...


shit bro try hoppin yo car 30 or over and make it hit the bumper(rear one)not front, and see if u dont have a big problem then...... :biggrin: :0 had to be d'  LOCOS u might end up in jail like me!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 25 2007, 05:31 PM~7348549
> *shit bro try hoppin yo car 30 or over and make it hit the bumper(rear one)not front, and see if u dont have a big problem then...... :biggrin:  :0 had to be d'   LOCOS u might end up in jail like me!!!!
> *


5th floor downtown? know it well..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

car ready for its makeover


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 25 2007, 07:34 PM~7349219
> *car ready for its makeover
> 
> 
> ...


leaving landau top? going with gold after all?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 25 2007, 06:38 PM~7349239
> *leaving landau top?   going with gold after all?
> *


nah i think im going with a gray, w/ matching top


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup yup.. fender all ready blocked and primered...within 30 mins of drop off


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

yea car has minimal body work, real straight car


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 23 2007, 12:22 PM~7336101
> *Shyt was clean... I miss it.
> *



who u sell it to?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 25 2007, 08:40 PM~7350232
> *who u sell it to?
> *



Houston RO prez... :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 25 2007, 06:48 PM~7349304
> *yea car has minimal body work, real straight car
> *


if its that clean and straight, do it in black.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 25 2007, 07:44 PM~7349273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 25 2007, 10:00 PM~7351002
> *if its that clean and straight, do it in black.
> 
> 
> *


are you painting it......then dont worry about it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

irvington, was pretty crowded 2nite.. 

linc's on bags callin someone out.. :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

speaker box for sale $50


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

every week we go to mcgregor park and not many people there but would like everyone else to come out every Sunday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 25 2007, 09:29 PM~7351268
> *speaker box for sale $50
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DIDN'T SEE ANY PO PO SO I LEFT MABEY THEY WAS PLANNIN A STING OR SUMTHIN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MY BAD DAVID I WAS IN A MEETING WHEN YOU CALLED


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2007, 09:31 PM~7351288
> *MY BAD DAVID I WAS IN A MEETING WHEN YOU CALLED
> *



will call u 2morrow what time u get out of work?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 25 2007, 11:29 PM~7351268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wondered that myself.. there for awhile and not 1 cop.. something smelt fishy.. figured i'd leave before they shut it down.. and got stuck in traffic. lol.. 

and no, its not cause there was another two-tone caprice there.. :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> 10's or 12's?
> 
> 
> 10's


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM IRVINGTON LOOKED LIKE THE MEXICAN STILL TIPPIN VIDEO TONIGHT, LOT OF BAGS OUT THERE STUNTIN ON EVERYBODY THINK ITS TIME THEY GET PUT IN PLACE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Also for them hoppers i got a portable nitrogen tank with regulater that is for sale. pm if interested will post pics tues....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2007, 11:38 PM~7351369
> *DAM IRVINGTON LOOKED LIKE THE MEXICAN STILL TIPPIN VIDEO TONIGHT, LOT OF BAGS OUT THERE STUNTIN ON EVERYBODY THINK ITS TIME THEY GET PUT IN PLACE
> *


and like 91723947129384719283741892347 choppaz.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 25 2007, 11:36 PM~7351344
> *
> 
> 10's
> *


oh.. nevermind.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 25 2007, 11:03 PM~7351642
> *and like 91723947129384719283741892347 choppaz..    :angry:
> *



dime a dozen.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 26 2007, 12:22 AM~7351885
> *dime a dozen.....
> *


only 1 with a sic kustoms paint job though..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 25 2007, 05:48 PM~7349304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha,, u ben seeing a 2 tone black/siler impala impala around here.. 
on some twanks.. but yours is cleaner :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 12:48 AM~7352170
> *
> haha,, u ben seeing a 2 tone black/siler impala impala around here..
> on some twanks.. but yours is cleaner :biggrin:
> *


if its a caprice that had the pointy quarter window.. it was out there on irvington.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 25 2007, 11:07 PM~7352364
> *if its a caprice that had the pointy quarter window.. it was out there on irvington.
> *


koo koo.. i should of went..but i was busy working..and was to tired to do shit afterwards


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 12:20 AM~7352494
> *koo koo.. i should of went..but i was busy working..and was to tired to do shit afterwards
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

few pics from last nite..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mrouija



bet a WWT advertisement is coming. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 25 2007, 10:08 PM~7351080
> *are you painting it......then dont worry about it
> *


no but i could, and just a suggestion.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 05:46 AM~7353213
> *few pics from last nite..
> 
> 
> ...


yea. thats the one..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

SO WHATS TODAY TOPIC??? GIVE YOUR OPINIONS ABOUT SIC WORK... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT UP LOS...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 09:46 AM~7353723
> *SO WHATS TODAY TOPIC??? GIVE YOUR OPINIONS ABOUT SIC WORK... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



oh no man!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 26 2007, 08:47 AM~7353733
> *:uh:
> *


DAMN LOS MAD AT ME NOW...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 08:47 AM~7353732
> *WUT UP LOS...
> *


Chillin Chillin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 08:46 AM~7353723
> *SO WHATS TODAY TOPIC??? GIVE YOUR OPINIONS ABOUT SIC WORK... :biggrin:
> *


here we go again..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT UP DARKNASS...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 08:48 AM~7353740
> *DAMN LOS MAD AT ME NOW...
> *


Naw I dont get mad I get even :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 26 2007, 08:49 AM~7353749
> *Naw I dont get mad I get even  :biggrin:
> *


OH NO DONT GIVE ME HOUSE CALL... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 08:49 AM~7353748
> *WUT UP DARKNASS...
> *


whats up...tired ass fuck man..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 08:51 AM~7353754
> *whats up...tired ass fuck man..
> *


LIFE OF A WORKIN MAN..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 08:52 AM~7353761
> *LIFE OF A WORKIN  MAN..
> *


yea right..yesterday was surpose to be a rest day.. ended up workin on some out of towners bikes..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 26 2007, 08:49 AM~7353749
> *Naw I dont get mad I get even  :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT YOU DID..WHEN U STOLE ROB FROM ME... :biggrin: J/K


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 08:54 AM~7353774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BUILDING A SPACE SHIP?? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 09:55 AM~7353778
> *YOU BUILDING A SPACE SHIP?? :biggrin:
> *


HA , just might call it "LA NAVE"


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 08:56 AM~7353789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOMBA


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 09:57 AM~7353796
> *BOMBA
> *


yes sir

100% lazer staight , with lead work and all, with a lil help from one of houstons top undercover bodyman/painter.

wait till its done.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 10:54 AM~7353774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now get one for a 68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic.. add me back on your waiting list.. might need some more work soon...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...95085%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 09:04 AM~7353834
> *sic.. add me back on your waiting list..  might need some more work soon...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...95085%26fvi%3D1
> *


dont do it.looks clean with out kit....my 2 cents..but please dont hold it against me :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 10:04 AM~7353834
> *sic.. add me back on your waiting list..  might need some more work soon...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...95085%26fvi%3D1
> *


nice kit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Feb 26 2007, 08:53 AM~7353766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ight....let me know


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 09:13 AM~7353884
> *low blow
> ight....let me know
> *


the rules are there aint no rules.... :biggrin: ..u know jus fk'n but..thats me.."GOOFY"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 10:04 AM~7353834
> *sic.. add me back on your waiting list..  might need some more work soon...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...95085%26fvi%3D1
> *



how bout a smooth kit, like the one me and homboy did on his CAP


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 09:18 AM~7353926
> *how bout a smooth kit, like the one me and homboy did on his CAP
> 
> 
> ...


now thats nice......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 09:20 AM~7353930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


redoing it??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Feb 26 2007, 10:19 AM~7353928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na thats when we did it the first time, over a year ago.

someone else has it now, they re doing it tho, hope fully we will see something soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 26 2007, 10:28 AM~7353976
> *uffin:
> *


no smoking in lowrider general


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 10:30 AM~7354004
> *no smoking in lowrider general
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 09:14 AM~7353893
> *the rules are there aint no rules.... :biggrin: ..u know jus fk'n but..thats me.."DARKVADER"
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 26 2007, 10:33 AM~7354017
> *
> *


thanks sir.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

one of houstons next badeest rides, comming soon.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2007, 11:06 AM~7354254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it has a roof?....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 12:06 PM~7354259
> *it has a roof?....
> *


si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame... 


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 12:25 PM~7354389
> *Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...
> x2
> *


old news


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 11:20 AM~7353930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinda like the white walls.. 


but i was joking about the bumpers.. i'm done with the 96.. focus and $ now going into 68.. its at shop now gettin 4 pumps and 10 batteries!! $ from rifle i sold, got spent right away!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey goofy i know someone who has spaces to dallas man..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 11:45 AM~7354123
> *one of houstons next badeest rides, comming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good so far.. and man said we putting discs in back with chrome calipars. dang balla!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 09:35 AM~7354031
> *
> *


weakkkkk............. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 11:29 AM~7354407
> *kinda like the white walls..
> but i was joking about the bumpers..  i'm done with the 96..  focus and $ now going into 68..  its at shop now gettin 4 pumps and 10 batteries!!  $ from rifle i sold, got spent right away!
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 10:29 AM~7354407
> *kinda like the white walls..
> but i was joking about the bumpers..  i'm done with the 96..  focus and $ now going into 68..  its at shop now gettin 4 pumps and 10 batteries!!  $ from rifle i sold, got spent right away!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 01:26 PM~7354747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS KINDA THE COLOR OF THE MONTE!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh: 




> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 26 2007, 12:56 PM~7354932
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 26 2007, 12:57 PM~7354934
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 26 2007, 01:03 PM~7354980
> *:ugh:
> *



:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so, whats coming up this weekend? any events soon? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 26 2007, 01:06 PM~7354998
> *so, whats coming up this weekend? any events soon? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 26 2007, 10:34 AM~7354433
> *
> 
> hey goofy i know someone who has spaces to dallas man..... :biggrin:
> *



pm me :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 10:35 AM~7354448
> *looks good so far..    and man said we putting discs in back with chrome calipars.  dang balla!
> *


CANT WAIT TILL WE FINISH OUT FRAME OFF...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 26 2007, 01:27 PM~7355114
> *pm me  :biggrin:
> *


goofy has info already


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 26 2007, 12:36 PM~7355152
> *goofy has info already
> *


10 four


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Hny Brn Eyz*


cloaking off... :scrutinize: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:0 i got caught slippin.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 12:48 PM~7354868
> *THAT WAS KINDA THE COLOR OF THE MONTE!
> *



the pink monte!

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2007, 01:58 PM~7355283
> *:0 i got caught slippin.
> *


i never slip , i never fall.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2007, 01:58 PM~7355283
> *:0 i got caught slippin.
> *



:0 

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 02:59 PM~7355287
> *the pink monte!
> 
> :0
> *


PUZZY PINK! CAUSE I WAS ALWAYS DEEP IN IT .. YA HURD


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 02:11 PM~7355383
> *PUZZY PINK!  CAUSE I WAS ALWAYS DEEP IN IT ..  YA HURD
> *


werd


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2007, 01:58 PM~7355283
> *:0 i got caught slippin.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

any hoppers gonna go claim your streets back next sunday on irvington? boys with bags say they run da streets.. :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 02:27 PM~7355509
> *any hoppers gonna go claim your streets back next sunday on irvington?  boys with bags say they run da streets..    :ugh:
> *


 :uh: bags :uh: 

paper or plastic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

STILL GOT A FEW SPOTS LEFT ON THE CAR HAULER FOR THE DALLAS SHOW ON MARCH 18


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2007, 01:40 PM~7355614
> *STILL GOT A FEW SPOTS LEFT ON THE CAR HAULER FOR THE DALLAS SHOW ON MARCH 18
> *


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED, DONATED MONEY, BOUGHT BBQ PLATES FOR MY BEST FRIENDS UNCLE Charles “BUBBA” Merchant! A LOT OF MONEY WAS RAISED TO HELP HIM AND HIS FAMILY! HE HAS PLAYED A MAJOR PART IN A LOT OF OUR LIVES TOWING SOMETING FOR US AT SOME POINT AND TIME! PLEASE KEEP HIM AND HIS FAMILY IN YALLS PRAYERS BECAUSE OF LAST WEEK HIS WIFE WAS ALSO TOLD SHE HAS CANCER. HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICTURES I TOOK OF OUR HOUSTON LOWRIDERS WHO CAME OUT AND SHOWED SUPPORT! AGAIN THANKS!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Feb 26 2007, 03:29 PM~7355526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: not if your driving. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so much drama i miss this weekend


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 26 2007, 02:53 PM~7356106
> *so much drama i miss this weekend
> *


YUP...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

pics from la cueba in monterrey








driving up the mountain








bottom of the trail 








top of the trail getting ready to go down


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 26 2007, 02:19 PM~7355445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

not like that! :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

my baby girl 1st trip to mexico


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

badass pics cartier01


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 26 2007, 05:12 PM~7356769
> *thanxs
> *


where is that , la cola de caballo?

gots to check that out next time in MTY


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah is up there


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

shit next time i go am taking my 4 wheeler it was fun off riding up there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what ya'll think.. add skirts to the 68? heres 67 with same skirts.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

car would look really nice with skirts go 4 it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 05:20 PM~7356821
> *what ya'll think.. add skirts to the 68? heres 67 with same skirts.
> 
> 
> ...



you can only apreciate them if its gonna be slammed like that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 06:26 PM~7356855
> *you can only apreciate them if its gonna be slammed like that.
> *


what u talkin about 68 gonna be laying on its frame by friday!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

who is doing your set up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint saying.. don't want some nosey people going by to take sneak peek...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 06:20 PM~7357157
> *what u talkin about  68 gonna be laying on its frame by friday!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whatz up rug442 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 26 2007, 11:45 AM~7354123
> *one of houstons next badeest rides, comming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN 60'S GONNA BE HARD TO COMPETE IN THIS YEAR I KNOW OF LIKE 3 CARS BUSTIN OUT THIS YEAR AND SOME COMMIN FROM LA ALSO FOR THE HOUSTON SHOW GOOD LUCK


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

mac2lac, 713ridaz

sorry i didn't call you homie...ran out of time in h-town....


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 26 2007, 07:38 PM~7357794
> *DAMN 60'S GONNA BE HARD TO COMPETE IN THIS YEAR I KNOW OF LIKE 3 CARS BUSTIN OUT THIS YEAR AND SOME COMMIN FROM LA ALSO FOR THE HOUSTON SHOW GOOD LUCK
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

j/k.. 68 just at a shop gettin door fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 07:44 PM~7357845
> *j/k..  68 just at a shop gettin door fixed.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
so many fkers trying to download my style.. they must think i'm a ringtone.
:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 26 2007, 09:00 PM~7357999
> *:uh:
> so many fkers trying to download my style.. they must think i'm a ringtone.
> :uh:
> *


you too?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 08:04 PM~7358038
> *you too?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 07:37 PM~7358470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see swirls...lol.. :biggrin: j/k..do ya thang My NIG..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 07:56 PM~7358685
> *I see swirls...lol.. :biggrin: j/k..do ya thang My NIG..
> *


huh


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what color is that ls going to be sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 26 2007, 08:35 PM~7359147
> *what color is that ls going to be sic
> *


candy pussy pink


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 09:51 PM~7359309
> *candy pussy pink
> *



stop or you will make danny cry.... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 08:51 PM~7359309
> *candy pussy pink
> *


ill bring some sample photos from saturday nite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 26 2007, 11:16 PM~7359556
> *stop or you will make danny cry.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


too late.. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 26 2007, 09:16 PM~7359556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of yourself


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 09:39 PM~7359810
> *2 late
> 
> of yourself
> *


naw. bitch dont u got some work to do. the longer u take the longer im w/o a truck :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 08:51 PM~7359309
> *candy pussy pink
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 09:29 PM~7359690
> *too late..  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


yea, first thing i did when i got that beater is take off the dummy lights.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 10:29 PM~7359690
> *too late..  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


i want my car just like that, with the fat white walls too....and the dummy light up front :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 09:29 PM~7359690
> *too late..  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ..thought that was rose ..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2007, 09:41 PM~7359838
> *i want my car just like that, with the fat white walls too....and the dummy light up front :0
> *


with the gray carpet


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2007, 09:41 PM~7359838
> *i want my car just like that, with the fat white walls too....and the dummy light up front :0
> *


what color you painting the LS??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coach, remember nothing comes to a sleeper but a dream.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 10:43 PM~7359859
> *what color you painting the LS??
> *


Dark Metallic Grey


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2007, 09:46 PM~7359902
> *Dark Metallic Grey
> *


with HOK gold over it. right :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 11:41 PM~7359842
> *:biggrin: ..thought that was rose ..
> *


person i sold it to.. called it "pussy pink" :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2007, 09:46 PM~7359902
> *Dark Metallic Grey
> *


you gonna take off the top or redo it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 26 2007, 09:48 PM~7359936
> *person i sold it to..  called it "pussy pink"  :uh:
> *


so what the real name candy rose wood.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 11:53 PM~7360010
> *so what the real name candy rose wood.. :biggrin:
> *


candy rose metallic pearl


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

didnt you have some roses sand blasted on the windsheild??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 10:52 PM~7359998
> *you gonna take off the top or redo it
> *


redo it to match the color or as close to it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2007, 11:54 PM~7360034
> *didnt you have some roses sand blasted on the windsheild??
> *


etched in the quarter windows,u can kinda see it if you look close at the pic


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2007, 10:47 PM~7359928
> *with HOK gold over it. right  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2007, 09:54 PM~7360036
> *redo it to match the color or as close to it.
> *


dark grey or black would look good..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2007, 09:56 PM~7360053
> *:0
> *


Return of the golden warrior... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2007, 09:40 PM~7359826
> *naw. bitch dont u got some work to do. the longer u take the longer im w/o a truck  :uh:
> *


u got a lincoln..
come help sand.. it get done faster


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2007, 10:19 PM~7360403
> *u got a lincoln..
> come help sand.. it get done faster
> *


i busted the oil pan on the linc, and busted a ball joint last night gas hopping down the street


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2007, 12:27 AM~7360525
> *i busted the oil pan on the linc, and busted a ball joint last night gas hopping down the street
> *


jb weld


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 26 2007, 10:27 PM~7360525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super glue


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man. Who that. Man. Who that commin down.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> i busted the oil pan on the linc, and busted a ball joint last night gas hopping down the street
> 
> 
> 
> daammmn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Feb 27 2007, 06:59 AM~7361881
> *
> daammmn
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*slab city car club bbq benfit
for elas gonzales jr
march 10,2007

buffalo freds ice house
2708 shepard dr*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

GIF CC


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 06:20 AM~7361911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man where you get that. That's the old spokeless wheel on that bike. 

Way ahead of its time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 27 2007, 07:38 AM~7361935
> *Man where you get that. That's the old spokeless wheel on that bike.
> 
> Way ahead of its time.
> *


fk that.. wait til sic comes out with that rim made of shoes!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't wait.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

GOOD MORNING H. TOWN PEOPLE :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes. A good morning it is.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Dono if the powder coated blue looks better than the chrome valve cover. 

Oh. What to do. What to do.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Shyt looks clean.... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2007, 07:41 AM~7362056
> *Shyt looks clean....
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



oh i bet to you say that to all the other nice cars.


:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 27 2007, 07:53 AM~7362084
> *oh i bet to you say that to all the other nice cars.
> :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 27 2007, 08:53 AM~7362084
> *oh i bet to you say that to all the other nice cars.
> :cheesy:
> *


playa workin his game


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 08:16 AM~7362156
> *playa workin his game
> *


is what you gotta do to make friends round here.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

What the hate is going on here??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 05:20 AM~7361911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


havent seen that bike in a while.. it was for sale at one time..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 26 2007, 11:54 PM~7360036
> *redo it to match the color or as close to it.
> *


Do ya have someone to do that top yet? :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2007, 10:27 PM~7360525
> *i busted the oil pan on the linc, and busted a ball joint last night gas hopping down the street
> *




SOME MORE FRONT BUMPER ACTION HUH?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2007, 09:56 AM~7362537
> *Do ya have someone to do that top yet? :biggrin:
> *


best price gets it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2007, 11:03 AM~7362579
> *best price gets it
> *


I wont get the job then....  But you can bring it to me later for the 2nd or 3rd top :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 27 2007, 11:02 AM~7362573
> *:biggrin:
> *


Frankie, dont you have another thread to whore in?? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2007, 10:06 AM~7362589
> *I wont get the job then....  But you can bring it to me later for the 2nd or 3rd top :cheesy:
> *


guy that did my caprice top did a good job, and it lasted for a long time might have to look him up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2007, 09:40 AM~7362450
> *mest up
> *


X2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

*crickets*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2007, 11:25 AM~7363220
> **crickets*
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 27 2007, 10:50 AM~7362506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20 + TAX, NO WARRANTY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 12:39 PM~7363342
> *$20 + TAX, NO WARRANTY
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2007, 12:44 PM~7363376
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 27 2007, 10:25 AM~7363220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not smart enuff


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 12:47 PM~7363393
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is dead in here people are actually working hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 12:52 PM~7363432
> *no shit.. after all the hatin.. its quiet
> 
> im not smart enuff
> *


OK. i'll tell u how to do it.. and u do all the work.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ill be looking for a 94-96 Towncar soon... cash in hand.
*
No tire kicker here!!*
:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*yawn*


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

goofy where did u buy the pedal car u have?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 11:05 AM~7363553
> *OK.  i'll tell u how to do it.. and u do all the work.
> *


ok... im listening


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Ok...here some info on the HLC 2nd Annual Picnic @ MacGregor Park


Hop 1st $200 2nd $125 3r $75

Tug o war Trophy & $50
Tire Toss Trophy & $50


BEST CAR,TRUCK,SUV,Lowrider Bike...Trophy


flyer real soon.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 27 2007, 12:11 PM~7363600
> *Ok...here some info on the HLC 2nd Annual Picnic @ MacGregor Park
> Hop  1st $200 2nd $125 3r $75
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 27 2007, 11:07 AM~7363569
> *goofy where did u buy the pedal car u have?
> *


bought it from Nix...my homenig "SIC" Darknass painted it...  took all the parts to get engraved and Gold plated to Cortez in Dallas.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2007, 11:06 AM~7363556
> **yawn*
> *


BURP..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 01:09 PM~7363582
> *ok... im listening
> *


get 2 rims that where one fits inside the other and weld in some roller skate wheels between em!  that'll be $150 , gracias.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Feb 27 2007, 11:11 AM~7363600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** you retarded


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

oh ok i want to get one for my lil girl


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 27 2007, 11:25 AM~7363700
> *oh ok i want to get one for my lil girl
> *


i think walmart sells them


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

still selling this magnavox. 400 takes it :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

for real sic thats where they sell them


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 27 2007, 11:29 AM~7363736
> *for real sic thats where they sell them
> *


Ebay....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 27 2007, 12:03 PM~7363527
> *is dead in here people are actually working hno:
> *


Busy day today. 

And. Notice that grandpa Latin aint been in here.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 27 2007, 01:39 PM~7363805
> *Busy day today.
> 
> And. Notice that grandpa Latin aint been in here.
> *


He took the week off to move...... We all know hes too cheap to buy a home puter.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2007, 12:28 PM~7363728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



say homie....how is the color on it? my big screen is 6 yrs old and the fker is already losing it's color quality.... :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2007, 12:54 PM~7363908
> *say homie....how is the color on it? my big screen is 6 yrs old and the fker is already losing it's color quality.... :angry:
> *



this one is only 3 yrs old. Color is good. We dont watch tv so much so we used it mainly on weekends.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2007, 12:46 PM~7363852
> *He took the week off to move...... We all know hes too cheap to buy a home puter.
> *


if he got paid to send out shit pics he'd be rich :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2007, 12:58 PM~7363937
> *if he got paid to send out shit pics he'd be rich :uh:
> *



and a play by play on Jerry Springer and Jim Adler commercials.... :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2007, 01:59 PM~7363944
> *and a play by play on Jerry Springer and Jim Adler commercials....  :roflmao:
> *


you got that shit too........?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2007, 01:04 PM~7363969
> *you got that shit too........?
> *



si, with picture goodness.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2007, 02:05 PM~7363977
> *si, with picture goodness.
> 
> 
> *


poo pix :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 12:26 PM~7363710
> *i think walmart sells them
> *


TARGET HAS THEM. OR THE WAY THE WHITE CHICKS SAY IT.....TAR-JAY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs 4 the info


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

hno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:wave: :tongue: :banghead: hno: : :barf: :happysad: :scrutinize: :nono: :rofl: :around: :buttkick: :worship: :wave: :burn: :guns: :ugh:  :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any event this weekend


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2007, 01:04 PM~7363969
> *you got that shit too........?
> *


Ditto. Its like your there watching it with him!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry7364274


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 27 2007, 12:59 PM~7363944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sent it to me too.....ol' lonely fker.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2007, 12:46 PM~7363852
> *He took the week off to move...... We all know hes too cheap to buy a home puter.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dog for sale.. pekingese.. spoiled.. sharp teefs

also have a chewed up pair of j's for sale.. size 11 1/2 $20.. 



fk'n dog


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2007, 01:29 PM~7364111
> *TARGET HAS THEM.  OR THE WAY THE WHITE CHICKS SAY IT.....TAR-JAY
> *


that would be a no....they only carry them during x-mas....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 27 2007, 11:29 AM~7363736
> *for real sic thats where they sell them
> *


that what ive heard...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 07:49 PM~7367431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si...

best work yet.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont start


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 07:57 PM~7368114
> *dont start
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 08:57 PM~7368114
> *dont start
> *



:dunno: :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 06:49 PM~7367431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kandy paint so damn wet leavin drips on the freeway :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 06:49 PM~7367431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit i see a twisted grill on the sic mobile.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3wheelinpimp - come down to mo city and i show you how to catch air, and im not talkin about air bags either


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2007, 09:33 PM~7368474
> *3wheelinpimp - come down to mo city and i show you how to catch air, and im not talkin about air bags either
> *


 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos the 3 wheelpimp


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats right suckas the cleanest mothafucka in the park!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 08:49 PM~7367431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


candy primer!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 09:43 PM~7368555
> *candy primer!
> *


thats the way i roll


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2007, 10:33 PM~7368474
> *3wheelinpimp - come down to mo city and i show you how to catch air, and im not talkin about air bags either
> *


i no longer have rights to that name.. now belongs to cocapearl. 

i've retired from fried sillynoids, dead batteries, and broken ball joints.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

texasgold.. i like how your trunk lid suicides all the way back.. like picnic table.. thats gangsta!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 08:47 PM~7368604
> *texasgold.. i like how your trunk lid suicides all the way back..  like picnic table.. thats gangsta!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 09:47 PM~7368604
> *texasgold.. i like how your trunk lid suicides all the way back..  like picnic table.. thats gangsta!
> *


gotta be ready for the picnics, gotta be able to handle all the food for the homies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 08:45 PM~7368577
> *i no longer have rights to that name..  now belongs to cocapearl.
> 
> i've retired from fried sillynoids, dead batteries, and broken ball joints.
> *


bitch is 2007 u need to get updated version of websters "sillynoids"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2007, 10:50 PM~7368634
> *bitch is 2007 u need to get updated version of websters "sillynoids"
> *


i aint have quality education like you rich ******..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2007, 10:49 PM~7368630
> *gotta be ready for the picnics, gotta be able to handle all the food for the homies
> *


good lookin out! '07 even!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 08:51 PM~7368645
> *i aint have quality education like you rich ******..
> *


what so hard about spelling solenoids. are u really gonna bag that car. we cant be cool anymore if u do.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2007, 10:59 PM~7368699
> *what so hard about spelling solenoids.  are u really gonna bag that car. we cant be cool anymore if u do.
> *


but *****..u said we'd be BFF, Best Friends Forever...

:tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all my homies are lowriders. bags dont = lowriders im sorry.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 27 2007, 10:03 PM~7368717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the NBL does not approve bags.....for off road use only, nowhere near the streets


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

****** i won the lotto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























i'll be collectin my $10 tomorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 27 2007, 11:08 PM~7368778
> ******* i won the lotto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i'll be collectin my $10 tomorrow
> *


i scored like $650 once.. with 4 numbers.. or 5.. i forget


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2007, 09:06 PM~7368759
> *the NBL does not approve bags.....for off road use only, nowhere near the streets
> *


its outlined in chapter 2 of the rule book.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Feb 27 2007, 08:05 PM~7368191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always thinking of food


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 11:14 PM~7368850
> *haha... shh whatchu know about that
> already...
> 
> ...


fajitas in da trunk.. man, i'm ready for that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 10:15 PM~7368865
> *fajitas in da trunk.. man, i'm ready for that
> *





fa' sho' fAt gAn$tA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 09:15 PM~7368865
> *fajitas in da trunk.. man, i'm ready for that
> *


u making me hungry.. i think im a go hit up the taco stand


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 09:18 PM~7368899
> *u making me hungry.. i think im a go hit up the taco stand
> *


trippin, KFC got that tuesday special. 1.99. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont bring me none.. i already ate.. chinese grub from rice's across from milby!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 09:18 PM~7368899
> *u making me hungry.. i think im a go hit up the taco stand
> *


jus hit up jack for there world famous tacos..lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2007, 11:19 PM~7368911
> *trippin, KFC got that tuesday special. 1.99.  :biggrin:
> *


wings-n-more got two-for-tues.. pay for 10 wings get 10 more free.. but they charge extra for ranch dressin.. so bring ur own.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2007, 09:19 PM~7368911
> *trippin, KFC got that tuesday special. 1.99.  :biggrin:
> *


popeyes got poman tuesday's 2 pieces for .89 cents


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

KFC 2 piece buscuit and a side for 199. i got 2 orders. :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2007, 11:22 PM~7368956
> *KFC 2 piece buscuit and a side for 199. i got 2 orders.  :happysad:
> *


i'm guessing u aint gonna be ordering pizza anymore huh.. 

sorry about that.. aint mean to get you on the "do not deliver to that puto" list at pizza hut.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea thanks.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

danny i need a pic of the deathstar..email it to me..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2007, 09:27 PM~7369000
> *yea thanks.
> *


theres alwayz lil ceasers :biggrin: 5 dollas


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 10:19 PM~7368917
> *dont bring me none.. i already hate..  chinese grub from rice's across from milby!
> *



that's the damn truth.....

burn out on 30's :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
[/URL]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 27 2007, 09:19 PM~7368911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yuck..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

translucent (clear) centers.. thats gangsta!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

FOR ANYBODY NEEDING HYDRAULIC PARTS OR BATTERIES, CHOCHI'S NEW CELL PHONE NUMBER IS 713-689-0839


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if anybody lookin for a capala. saw one at lot next to milby.. straight body, clean paint.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2007, 09:29 PM~7369024
> *that's the damn truth.....
> 
> burn out on 30's :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


PLEASE GOD MAKE IT STOP!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

something looks fishy.. passanger side wheels aint clear.. either he has to save up for the other two..or its a photoshop


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 09:41 PM~7369154
> *something looks fishy..  passanger side wheels aint clear..  either he has to save up for the other two..or its a photoshop
> *


its part of the circus act.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic.. think u can pull this off? for your bike?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nope.. but sic deville 3 will be having something like that...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 11:55 PM~7369293
> *nope.. but sic deville 3 will be having something like that...
> *


thats what i meant.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2007, 07:53 PM~7338404
> *i'm taking this cutty to dallas 4 the hop on the 18th next month
> *


I'll be there at the show............. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 09:56 PM~7369298
> *thats what i meant.
> *


im not smart enough


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 09:54 PM~7369278
> *sic..  think u can pull this off? for your bike?
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE !!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2007, 07:49 PM~7367431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2007, 12:08 AM~7369420
> *im not smart enough
> *


man.. thats easy..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/index.ph...ab5bd05ffb3a99e

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 27 2007, 10:54 PM~7369278
> *sic..  think u can pull this off? for your bike?
> 
> 
> ...



my painter does realistics flames in the NS pm a ***** for info if interested.

(not cheap) high quality.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Just to let people know. I'm selling my Cadillac. I'm asking $5000. It has a $1500 touch screen radio, digital dash, wood grain steering wheel, grille, bumber kit, 4 pumps, and 90 parts. Needs paint job and top. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2007, 10:33 AM~7371630
> *Just to let people know. I'm selling my Cadillac. I'm asking $5000. It has a $1500 touch screen radio, digital dash, wood grain steering wheel, grille, bumber kit, 4 pumps, and 90 parts. Needs paint job and top. Let me know if interested.
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.... foo gonna regret it later.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2007, 09:33 AM~7371630
> *Just to let people know. I'm selling my Cadillac. I'm asking $5000. It has a $1500 touch screen radio, digital dash, wood grain steering wheel, grille, bumber kit, 4 pumps, and 90 parts. Needs paint job and top. Let me know if interested.
> 
> 
> ...


no pic?

red x


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Feb 28 2007, 07:22 AM~7371279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shit


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 28 2007, 09:52 AM~7371757
> *no pic?
> 
> red x
> *


ok i see now..

hows the car mechanicaly miles, AC trans?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2007, 09:33 AM~7371630
> *Just to let people know. I'm selling my Cadillac. I'm asking $5000. It has a $1500 touch screen radio, digital dash, wood grain steering wheel, grille, bumber kit, 4 pumps, and 90 parts. Needs paint job and top. Let me know if interested.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 11:24 AM~7372521
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 28 2007, 11:48 AM~7372224
> *ok i see now..
> 
> hows the car mechanicaly miles, AC trans?
> *


Car is all there........ I did the 92 digital dash, the fleewood coupe conversion on the roof, the bumper kit and the euro clip. All it really needs is a paint job and the new top. its almost done... the hard parts are already complete


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2007, 11:32 AM~7372566
> *Car is all there........ I did the 92 digital dash, the fleewood coupe conversion on the roof, the bumper kit and the euro clip. All it really needs is a paint job and the new top. its almost done... the hard parts are already complete
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2007, 12:32 PM~7372566
> *Car is all there........ I did the 92 digital dash, the fleewood coupe conversion on the roof, the bumper kit and the euro clip. All it really needs is a paint job and the new top. its almost done... the hard parts are already complete
> *


Did you some 90 moldings for it 2?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...10796%26fvi%3D1


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 11:41 AM~7372646
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...10796%26fvi%3D1
> *



do it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 28 2007, 12:40 PM~7372627
> *Did you some 90 moldings for it 2?
> *


nope, that was next on the list.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 12:41 PM~7372646
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...10796%26fvi%3D1
> *


I needed that bish last night................ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2007, 12:51 PM~7372726
> *nope, that was next on the list.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 12:31 PM~7373034
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 12:42 PM~7372649
> *do it
> *


hmmm..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

been stocking up on things i need for 68.. UPS and Fedex hittin up my crib every other day! power moves!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and no. i didnt order sillynoids..

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Angleton police officer accidentally shot at firing range * 
(2/28/07 - KTRK/BRAZORIA COUNTY, TX) - A police officer is expected to go home from the hospital today after being accidentally shot by a fellow officer.

The Angleton police department is not releasing the name of either officer. The incident happened while training at the Brazoria County firing range yesterday. 

Police say the bullet went through a wall before wounding the officer. He was not seriously injured. 
(Copyright © 2007, KTRK-TV)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3wheelpimp when u get that ragedy bucket bagged bring it by the house. we can nose up in the street.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2007, 06:20 PM~7375109
> *3wheelpimp when u get that ragedy bucket bagged bring it by the house. we can nose up in the street.
> *


why i gotta come to you? still skurred to take linc any further then end of your street?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 06:47 PM~7375693
> *why i gotta come to you?  still skurred to take linc any further then end of your street?
> *


meet up at mcgregor. and let the cars do the talking.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2007, 11:06 AM~7363554
> *Ill be looking for a 94-96 Towncar soon... cash in hand.
> 
> No tire kicker here!!
> ...



arn't u moving?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2007, 11:28 AM~7363728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


200


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 05:47 PM~7375693
> *why i gotta come to you?  still skurred to take linc any further then end of your street?
> *


if i go down your street i might wreck a home.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

300 for the tv :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn tirekickingLILbuyinglowballin'windowshoppin'foos.com


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 28 2007, 08:24 PM~7376465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


301.00 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2007, 09:40 PM~7376600
> *:0
> 301.00 :cheesy:
> *


150 and some taco and corona's............. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 28 2007, 08:46 PM~7376652
> *150 and some taco and corona's............. :biggrin:
> *




here is the high bidder right now...





:biggrin: 














:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 28 2007, 08:46 PM~7376652
> *150 and some taco and corona's............. :biggrin:
> *


$175 and all the back issues of SNJ along with a SNJ shirt(classic) no longer available and will put up for sale on ebay soon :biggrin: ....and i'll come pick it up and take ya'll to eat.... :biggrin: 



















$310


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 08:53 PM~7376710
> *$175 and all the back issues of SNJ along with a SNJ shirt....and i'll come pick it up and take ya'll to eat.... :biggrin:
> $310
> *


 :0 thats hard to beat....the hard to find SNJ issues :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 08:53 PM~7376710
> *$175 and all the back issues of SNJ along with a SNJ shirt(classic) no longer available and will put up for sale on ebay soon :biggrin: ....and i'll come pick it up and take ya'll to eat.... :biggrin:
> $310
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2007, 08:54 PM~7376715
> *:0 thats hard to beat....the hard to find SNJ issues :0
> *



I just chunked 3 boxes full in the dumpster... no more room in the storage.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2007, 09:54 PM~7376715
> *:0 thats hard to beat....the hard to find SNJ issues :0
> *


Damn I just got beat out of a tv for my room.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2007, 09:54 PM~7376715
> *:0 thats hard to beat....the hard to find SNJ issues :0
> *


what if someone offers a portrait that lights up!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 28 2007, 05:55 PM~7375737
> *meet up at mcgregor. and let the cars do the talking.
> 
> *


and i take on tha winner :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

last sunday i went to crostimber n erventen by northline mall it got perty good there wuz about 10 lo los out there me n my homies r goin this sunday ridin deep . anyways they need more lowriders out there . whos goin this sunday


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Feb 28 2007, 10:11 PM~7376875
> *last sunday i went to crostimber n erventen by northline mall it got perty good there wuz about 10 lo los out there me n my homies r goin this sunday ridin deep . anyways they need more lowriders out there . whos goin this sunday
> *


did u see a bad ass two-tone impala on choppaz?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 09:12 PM~7376884
> *did u see a bad ass two-tone impala on choppaz?
> *



whos?

pics?


:biggrin:


damn edit


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

yes sir but then again every body had choppaz there needs to be more lowriders over there thouge


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Feb 28 2007, 10:14 PM~7376904
> *yes sir but then again every body had  choppaz  there needs to be more lowriders over there thouge
> *


my low is in da shop.. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2007, 10:27 PM~7360525
> *i busted the oil pan on the linc, and busted a ball joint last night gas hopping down the street
> *


u need to get those napa unbreakable balljoints


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 08:12 PM~7376884
> *did u see a bad ass two-tone impala on choppaz?
> 
> 
> ...


 that hoe lookin clean


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Feb 28 2007, 08:11 PM~7376875
> *last sunday i went to crostimber n erventen by northline mall it got perty good there wuz about 10 lo los out there me n my homies r goin this sunday ridin deep . anyways they need more lowriders out there . whos goin this sunday
> *


i b there with my freshly painted cutty ready to take on anybody!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2007, 09:18 PM~7376942
> *i b there with my freshly painted cutty ready to take on anybody!!!    :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0

but.... what it do?


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 08:20 PM~7376957
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> but.... what it do?
> *


x2 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 08:20 PM~7376957
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> but.... what it do?
> *


yes sir, all street legal and drivable


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 08:20 PM~7376957
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> but.... what it do?
> *


 try to make it to irvingnton and watch me act a fool :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2007, 09:22 PM~7376976
> *yes sir, all street legal and drivable
> *


pics? vid? link?

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ok we got away from the auction...what's top bid...i need another big screen.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2007, 09:24 PM~7376998
> *try to make it to irvingnton and watch me act a fool :biggrin:
> *



si senor...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 09:25 PM~7377004
> *ok we got away from the auction...what's top bid...i need another big screen.... :biggrin:
> *



400.00


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 09:26 PM~7377016
> *400.00
> *



"you all trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 09:27 PM~7377021
> *"you all trying to chingalay me?"
> *



x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 08:25 PM~7377001
> *pics? vid? link?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


if i only knew how to post pics, vid in here but honestly, i don't really know shit about computers  no avia en mi rancho :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 09:28 PM~7377028
> *x2
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: 

you still live in the woods? where can i see merchandise?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2007, 09:28 PM~7377037
> *if i only knew how to post pics, vid in here but honestly, i don't really know shit about computers   no avia en mi rancho :biggrin:
> *


en el rancho...the closest you get to a computer is an etch a sketch


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 09:29 PM~7377041
> *:biggrin:
> 
> you still live in the woods? where can i see merchandise?
> *



I live off 290 and hwy6...

TV is in storage on Barkers Cypress, closer to where I used to live.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Feb 28 2007, 10:17 PM~7376935
> *that hoe lookin clean
> *


thanks..but some ****** wanna hate.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

boys wont be ready for me on irvington when i roll up in my low...











if shop gets the door fixed.. aint gonna take it out there and have to climb out the passnager side.. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 08:30 PM~7377056
> *en el rancho...the closest you get to a computer is an etch a sketch
> 
> 
> ...


if u come to htown 4 that screen, don't forget to bring my switch :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..got some chisme for ya'll fkers.. 

president of a well know, and well respected houston area car club.. will be giving up his position as president.. cause in his words "tired of all the putos in club fucking me over, not showing up at meetings"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mac2lac.. still got that steering wheel.. better come claim it before i toss it out.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 09:39 PM~7377138
> *ok..got some chisme for ya'll fkers..
> 
> president of a well know, and well respected houston area car club..  will be giving up his position as president.. cause in his words "tired of all the putos in club fucking me over, not showing up at meetings"
> *


aye chisme



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 09:41 PM~7377165
> *mac2lac.. still got that steering wheel..  better come claim it before i toss it out.
> *


hold it for me puto.... :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 08:39 PM~7377138
> *ok..got some chisme for ya'll fkers..
> 
> president of a well know, and well respected houston area car club..  will be giving up his position as president.. cause in his words "tired of all the putos in club fucking me over, not showing up at meetings"
> *


 :0 :0 dammn members :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2007, 10:43 PM~7377197
> *aye chisme
> hold it for me puto.... :angry:
> *


ok ok ok.. it sittin squre in middle of my open garage.. so if some crackhead steals it.. aint my fault.


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 08:35 PM~7377103
> *boys wont be ready for me on irvington when i roll up in my low...
> 
> 
> ...



badazz
mane ther was a 68 droptop last sunday 2 .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Feb 28 2007, 10:46 PM~7377225
> *badazz
> mane ther was a 68 droptop last sunday 2 .
> *


saw it.. i was parked at opposite side of that parking lot


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HMMMMMMMMM SOUND LIKE SOME LOWRIDERS MOTIVATED NOW TO GO OUT TO IRVINGTON NOW HUH?????????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WAT UP BOILER I BET A BRAAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDDD NEWWWWWWWWWW CANDY PAINTED 350 WILL GET THE CUTTY TO IRVINGTON FASTER :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 08:47 PM~7377240
> *saw it.. i was parked at opposite side of that parking lot
> *


 yea i was on the intersection were the elcomino and the caddy was with the red s-10


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2007, 10:00 PM~7377396
> *WAT UP BOILER I BET A BRAAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDDD NEWWWWWWWWWW CANDY PAINTED 350 WILL GET THE CUTTY TO IRVINGTON FASTER  :biggrin:
> *



what color and how much


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7377708


troublemaker :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i guess


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 08:20 PM~7376957
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> but.... what it do?
> *


heard it taps jesus in the chin!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2007, 10:50 PM~7377948
> *heard it taps jesus in the chin!!!!
> *


BULL SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Feb 28 2007, 10:11 PM~7376875
> *last sunday i went to crostimber n erventen by northline mall it got perty good there wuz about 10 lo los out there me n my homies r goin this sunday ridin deep . anyways they need more lowriders out there . whos goin this sunday
> *


Damn now that I'm not in Houston ya'll have a hang out spot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize: :burn: :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2007, 10:16 PM~7376924
> *u need to get those napa unbreakable balljoints
> *


lone star get the extenions also!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## J MANIC (Mar 1, 2007)

I have three questions maybe yall can answer.
Ok I own a 1989 Crown Vic and curious why i never see any CV lowriders or hear 'em put in the same category as deville's and tc's?
Don't get me wrong it wont stop me from putting lowrider touches on mine.
I'm rolling on spokes and have two old school rf power dvc 15s with ppi 21500.
Just stacking a lil more change to get some juice,just dont know what shop will hook me up,any suggestions?
Oh yeah is Master Street Designs still open?

Appreciate it playaz,Peace


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J MANIC_@Mar 1 2007, 02:47 AM~7379769
> *I have three questions maybe yall can answer.
> Ok I own a 1989 Crown Vic and curious why i never see any CV lowriders or hear 'em put in the same category as deville's and tc's?
> Don't get me wrong it wont stop me from putting lowrider touches on mine.
> ...


Cus its a ford. Get a Chevy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

No


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 1 2007, 01:46 AM~7379229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J MANIC_@Mar 1 2007, 01:47 AM~7379769
> *I have three questions maybe yall can answer.
> Ok I own a 1989 Crown Vic and curious why i never see any CV lowriders or hear 'em put in the same category as deville's and tc's?
> Don't get me wrong it wont stop me from putting lowrider touches on mine.
> ...


master street designs was the biggest rip off in town.,


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 07:15 AM~7380177
> *master street designs was the biggest rip off in town.,
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 1 2007, 08:22 AM~7380443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i would individualy punch each one in the face and since their eyes are closed none would be the wiser.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

on the cool, doesnt it look like the same persons face was photoshopped into the different peoples heads...?

:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 08:08 AM~7380169
> *we waited for you to leave.
> this is why crown vic's suck as lows...
> 
> ...


I'm sure you all did. You didn't want me 3wheelpimpin on your block anymore......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 1 2007, 06:11 AM~7379995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need some fruit..........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 1 2007, 10:09 AM~7380930
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 1 2007, 11:10 AM~7380938
> *:uh:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2007, 11:11 AM~7380939
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 1 2007, 11:13 AM~7380947
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 1 2007, 08:36 AM~7380761
> *on the cool, doesnt it look like the same persons face was photoshopped into the different peoples heads...?
> 
> :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


oh shit.. it does.. nice eye :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2007, 11:15 AM~7380961
> *:uh:
> *


sitting here freezin my azz off..........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.planetdan.net/pics/misc/tetka.html this is a repost but this is very addicting


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2007, 10:26 PM~7377016
> *400.00
> *


nga plz.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 1 2007, 11:05 AM~7381216
> *nga plz.
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 1 2007, 09:27 AM~7381014
> *http://www.planetdan.net/pics/misc/tetka.html this is a repost but this is very addicting
> *


never seen that before.. shits funny..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 1 2007, 12:06 PM~7381225
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 1 2007, 11:14 AM~7381303
> *:biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 1 2007, 10:36 AM~7380761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe i missed it.. but why'd you leave?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

body shop called.. door's open. just waiting on parts to fix it. if ya'll lucky.. ya'll might see me in 68 on irvington sun nite!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2007, 09:56 PM~7368105
> *si...
> 
> best work yet.
> *


 :nono: don't start :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 1 2007, 12:44 PM~7381579
> *:nono: don't start  :nono:
> *


postin from yo celly again.... lol, couldnt stand it anymore huh. Your ass was havin withdrawls from lil!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2007, 12:54 PM~7381658
> *postin from yo celly again.... lol, couldnt stand it anymore huh. Your ass was havin withdrawls from lil!!!
> *


nah came by my dads crib to help him out and get some boxes to move. just stepped in layitlow for a second. leaving now, al rato.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 12:41 PM~7381541
> *
> maybe i missed it.. but why'd you leave?
> *


My son lives in Dallas.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 11:43 AM~7381566
> *body shop called.. door's open.  just waiting on parts to fix it.  if ya'll lucky.. ya'll might see me in 68 on irvington sun nite!!
> *


What was wrong with them.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up coca pearl when u coming back to htown who is going on saunday to irvington


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 1 2007, 03:01 PM~7382639
> *was up coca pearl when u coming back to htown who is going on saunday to irvington
> *


Not sure when. I had a chick call me today and wants me to come fck her in the azz so might have to make the trip tonight.

When I do decide to come that way I'll holla at you to see if you need something from this way. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 1 2007, 04:11 AM~7379995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hummmm.... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 1 2007, 01:33 PM~7382001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont get all upset, its just fruit..aint like he posted picture of a cotton field.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 04:38 PM~7383371
> *but i thought sic lived here.
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


another one that lives in Dallas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 1 2007, 04:45 PM~7383417
> *another one that lives in Dallas.
> *


oh.. sic got a half/bro..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 04:45 PM~7383421
> *oh.. sic got a half/bro..
> *


Yep a younger brotha mom is spanish......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 1 2007, 05:07 PM~7383541
> *Yep a younger brotha mom is spanish......
> *


aight.. if u gonna be hanging out wif mexicans.. dont call em "spanish" , get yo azz kicked for pullin shyt like that.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 05:25 PM~7384029
> *aight..  if u gonna be hanging out wif mexicans..  dont call em "spanish"  , get yo azz kicked for pullin shyt like that.
> *


cept for goofy, hes spanish...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 1 2007, 06:44 PM~7384159
> *cept for goofy, hes spanish...
> *


ok. correction.. except for goofy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*mayne hold up!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 07:45 PM~7384649
> *mayne hold up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 


and now i get it.. fk i'm slow.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u not the only one..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

paint it orange.. so ****** can't bitch about orange peal.. say "suppose to be that way"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 05:52 PM~7384705
> *paint it orange.. so ****** can't bitch about orange peal..  say "suppose to be that way"
> *


we are.. gunna paint it tangerine.. and call it "orange peelin"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 07:54 PM~7384721
> *we are.. gunna paint it tangerine.. and call it "orange peelin"
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 1 2007, 06:45 PM~7384649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 06:54 PM~7384721
> *we are.. gunna paint it tangerine.. and call it "orange peelin"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:machinegun:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 05:54 PM~7384721
> *we are.. gunna paint it tangerine.. and call it "orange peelin"
> *


paint that bitch ernge namean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u ready to swang the go -cart?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got some 4 lug adapters.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 07:45 PM~7385779
> *i got some 4 lug adapters.....
> *


dem hoes not even 4 lug.. they 1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well then i got a welder...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 07:48 PM~7385831
> *well then i got a welder...
> *


trippin.. u aint certified..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im a certified pipe layer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 09:48 PM~7385831
> *well then i got a welder...
> *


sloppy weldz kustoms


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you a sloppy everythang


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

big sloppy...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big slops


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SLOPPAHOLIX


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2007, 09:00 PM~7377396
> *WAT UP BOILER I BET A BRAAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDDD NEWWWWWWWWWW CANDY PAINTED 350 WILL GET THE CUTTY TO IRVINGTON FASTER  :biggrin:
> *


what's up homie, how u pop out up in here :biggrin: hey u down to do some gas hoppin sunday at irvingnton or what :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SO WAT UP FOR SUNDAY HOPEFULLY IT BE SOME JUICE OUT THERE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 07:54 PM~7385917
> *trippin.. u aint certified..
> *


i am :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FO SHO YOU ALREADY KNOW ILL BE THERE TO SEE THE CUTDOG ON THE BUMPER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2007, 08:07 PM~7386069
> *SO WAT UP FOR SUNDAY HOPEFULLY IT BE SOME JUICE OUT THERE
> *


yeah cause them airbags suck :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i added 4 more batteries yesterday. all 10 to the noise watch out.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2007, 08:08 PM~7386092
> *FO SHO YOU ALREADY KNOW ILL BE THERE TO SEE THE CUTDOG ON THE BUMPER
> *


let slimmm know we gonna b at there on the bumperrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

YEA DAS Y I CALLED U CUZ IT WAS NOTHIN BUT A TOXIC WASTE OF AIR OUT THERE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 08:11 PM~7386126
> *i added 4 more batteries yesterday. all 10 to the noise watch out.
> *


 :0 :0 5 licks u should b on the bumper  and ur engine about 2 inch lower :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2007, 08:12 PM~7386138
> *YEA DAS Y I CALLED U CUZ IT WAS NOTHIN BUT A TOXIC WASTE OF AIR OUT THERE
> *


and crooked ass licence plates uh :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM TEN BATTERIES THAT MOTHAFUCKA GON BE BOUNCIN!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2007, 08:15 PM~7386165
> *:0  :0 5 licks u should b on the bumper  and ur engine about 2 inch lower :biggrin:
> *


u put them springs in yet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 08:19 PM~7386224
> *u put them springs in yet
> *


manana did u let the other ones go?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea they sold the next day. :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 08:22 PM~7386248
> *yea they sold the next day.  :0
> *


hustler numero uno


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats txgold he the one who got the setup and paintjob, from hustle money. u da man


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 08:25 PM~7386286
> *thats txgold he the one who got the setup and paintjob, from hustle money. u da man
> *


so r u gonna make it to irvingnton? they said no cops showed up last week


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2007, 08:30 PM~7386343
> *so r u gonna make it to irvingnton? they said no cops showed up last week
> *


i got off sunday hmmmm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 08:31 PM~7386354
> *i got off sunday hmmmm
> *


try to make it , we got to take the sttreets back to lowriding, big ass rims r trying to take ova :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2007, 09:36 PM~7386405
> *try to make it , we got to take the sttreets back to lowriding, big ass rims r trying to take ova :biggrin:
> *


as soon as im right with my car, im out on the spot


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

grippin nardi grain :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sound like low's planning to claim streets back sunday nite.. :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2007, 08:37 PM~7386420
> *as soon as im right with my car, im out on the spot
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 08:47 PM~7386525
> *sound like low's planning to claim streets back sunday nite..  :0
> *


yea so get with the program.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 10:51 PM~7386581
> *yea so get with the program.
> *


fk that.. imma do lambo doors, air bags, and chingos of neon lights!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 08:52 PM~7386589
> *fk that.. imma do lambo doors, air bags, and chingos of neon lights!
> *


bitch than keep that shit in your driveway, we lowridin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 1 2007, 10:47 PM~7386524
> *grippin nardi grain  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Thats OG shit right therrrrr.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2007, 09:55 PM~7386635
> *Thats OG shit right therrrrr.....
> *




you'd know :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 1 2007, 10:58 PM~7386683
> *you'd know  :biggrin:
> *


You stoppin by this weekend???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2007, 10:01 PM~7386710
> *You stoppin by this weekend???
> *



after i get some GOOD sleep......this week was pretty rough :around:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 06:25 PM~7384029
> *aight..  if u gonna be hanging out wif mexicans..  dont call em "spanish"  , get yo azz kicked for pullin shyt like that.
> *


They get offended when you say mexicans too, becuz not all are mexicans Spanish has always worked for me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

steering wheel sucks.. you dont know what time it is..











 





j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 1 2007, 11:05 PM~7386757
> *They get offended when you say mexicans too, becuz not all are mexicans Spanish has always worked for me.
> *


call em "ese" , wont avoid an ass whooping.. just makes me laugh hearing blk gay say that word.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

menance II society: "they dropped us off in the wrong hood.. left us where da ESE's stay"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 1 2007, 11:03 PM~7386738
> *after i get some GOOD sleep......this week was pretty rough  :around:
> *


Im going outta town sunday night or mon morning so come oun wit it foo"! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 10:52 PM~7386589
> *fk that.. imma do lambo doors, air bags, and chingos of neon lights!
> *


I bet you going to get some strobe neon lights!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 1 2007, 11:10 PM~7386822
> *I bet you going to get some strobe neon lights!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


if i have enough $


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 11:06 PM~7386766
> *steering wheel sucks.. you dont know what time it is..
> 
> 
> ...


U going Flavor Flav style.............. :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2007, 10:09 PM~7386801
> *Im going outta town sunday night or mon morning so come oun wit it foo"! :biggrin:
> *



wutchu goin outta town furr :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 11:08 PM~7386785
> *call em "ese"      , wont avoid an ass whooping..  just makes me laugh hearing blk gay say that word.
> *


Hey ESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 1 2007, 11:13 PM~7386861
> *wutchu goin outta town furr :scrutinize:
> *


werk man werk  one week in Austin....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 11:12 PM~7386843
> *if i have enough $
> *


Tell grandma to let you borrow some money.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2007, 10:14 PM~7386878
> *werk man werk   one week in Austin....
> *




baller...

i'll give you a shout mañana, i'm out foolio


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma put this one in da 68.. aint puttin NOS though, gonna use the button to flip on the neons and swing up lambo doors all in one motion!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 1 2007, 11:14 PM~7386884
> *Tell grandma to let you borrow some money.
> *


she already said NO, she told me air bags are gay. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 1 2007, 10:47 PM~7386524
> *grippin nardi grain  :0
> 
> 
> ...


That would look good in the LS........

Grippin grain and 3wheelpimpin........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 11:16 PM~7386905
> *imma put this one in da 68..  aint puttin NOS though, gonna use the button to flip on the neons and swing up lambo doors all in one motion!
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 11:16 PM~7386918
> *she already said NO,  she told me air bags are gay.    :angry:
> *


She's right.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 1 2007, 11:22 PM~7386976
> *agreed
> *


Which we know that he is not going to put that in the 68 or lambo the doors. Bullsh*ter.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2007, 11:26 PM~7387022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can find Nadri's on ebay for $230 and cheaper.............. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Story:
After his wife leaves him for his younger brother, down-and-out former bluesman Lazarus (Samuel L. Jackson) finds the beaten half naked body of Rae (Christina Ricci) on his property and *decides that it's his mission to cure the girl of her wicked ways by chaining her to his radiator until she gets over her "condition."*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 1 2007, 02:38 PM~7383371
> *but i thought sic lived here.
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 06:54 PM~7384721
> *we are.. gunna paint it tangerine.. and call it "orange peelin"
> *





> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2007, 08:26 PM~7385569
> *paint that bitch ernge namean
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 2 2007, 07:54 AM~7389192
> *:biggrin:
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/1985-Texas-GOOFY-Vanit...1QQcmdZViewItem you need this man...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

rents due


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 2 2007, 10:12 AM~7389676
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1985-Texas-GOOFY-Vanit...1QQcmdZViewItem you need this man...
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

slow day


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:around: :around:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 1 2007, 05:45 PM~7384649
> *mayne hold up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Orange u happy to see me?? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 2 2007, 01:35 PM~7390865
> *Orange u happy to see me?? :biggrin:
> *


Look like one of them gave you a bitter beer face......... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 2 2007, 02:35 PM~7391615
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2007, 02:45 PM~7391678
> *
> *



si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 2 2007, 02:49 PM~7391700
> *si
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 2 2007, 03:11 PM~7391824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 2 2007, 04:11 PM~7391824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like shadow games..........I see you..........


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

i"ll be ready for you


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Feb 28 2007, 08:35 PM~7377103
> *boys wont be ready for me on irvington when i roll up in my low...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2007, 10:26 PM~7387022
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88cutlass88_@Mar 2 2007, 05:41 PM~7392223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look like you need to extend those upper a arms........... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks better all bowed in like that..thats gangsta!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone know a good shop to put a dual exhaust on my car? its a 86 cutlass, and i would prefer something on the SW side if possible


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 2 2007, 06:17 PM~7392785
> *anyone know a good shop to put a dual exhaust on my car? its a 86 cutlass, and i would prefer something on the SW side if possible
> *


 :dunno: Their is one on the northside! I will find out how much 4 you!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 2 2007, 07:37 PM~7392941
> *:dunno: Their is one on the northside! I will find out how much 4 you!
> *


thanks a lot man :thumbsup: whats the place called?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 2 2007, 04:28 PM~7392440
> *:uh:
> *


clownin on you. even dropped the top and all u can do is :uh: 



:0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 2 2007, 06:38 PM~7392507
> *looks better all bowed in like that..thats gangsta!!
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Mar 2 2007, 07:17 PM~7392785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause 68 still at shop.. they still waiting on parts.

oh, and fuck you


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 2 2007, 08:05 PM~7393071
> *cause 68 still at shop..  they still waiting on parts.
> 
> oh, and fuck you
> *



:0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

roll call to irvington


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can't take low..but i'll still be there.. in my capalac!









_cadi solitaire concept_

also found these.. lol..










70's corvette based lac!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 2 2007, 03:11 PM~7391824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

morning people's.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

its a nice day to go cruising


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 3 2007, 11:54 AM~7396448
> *its a nice day to go cruising
> *


Everyone's hitting up Mambo's.........


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

the one on hillcroft?




random - anyone have any G-Force Italian Dump cartridge seals? :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

mambos the one from magnolia who else is going up there


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

coca pearl u back from d town


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 3 2007, 11:56 AM~7396737
> *mambos the one from magnolia who else is going up there
> *



might swing by, its right down the street from the house...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 3 2007, 10:56 AM~7396737
> *mambos the one from magnolia who else is going up there
> *


i want to go but i have two birthday partys to go to..on both side of my family...  Ill be at "THE IRV" tomorrow...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 3 2007, 12:56 PM~7396746
> *coca pearl u back from d town
> *


I'll be here for a min. might be moving to Dallas, but will come to H-town from time to time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a fan club in off topic................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 3 2007, 08:35 PM~7399519
> *I have a fan club in off topic................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



link?


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2006, 06:49 AM~5479220
> *Mayne!! What did you guys do?!? :0
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: who remembers dis?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 4 2007, 12:25 AM~7400771
> *link?
> *


Just look over there I have about 15 topics on me............. :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

got deam bro they got love 4 u in the off topic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i seen a lolo in gessner and memorial it was a candy green cadillac 93 style


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@Mar 3 2007, 10:54 PM~7400936
> *uffin: who remembers dis?
> *


haha.. was some funny shit..
race trak


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 4 2007, 12:20 AM~7401385
> *i seen a lolo in gessner and memorial it was a candy green cadillac 93 style
> *


Hes one of my members he from The Branch..a 93 fleetwood.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 4 2007, 12:21 AM~7401063
> *Just look over there I have about 15 topics on me............. :biggrin:
> *



troublemaker delinquents


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 3 2007, 12:14 PM~7396528
> *Everyone's hitting up Mambo's.........
> *


pics?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos going to irvington and what times is best to get there


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 4 2007, 08:51 AM~7402312
> *troublemaker delinquents
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up h-town


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 4 2007, 11:08 AM~7402612
> *pics?
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hope u ready boiler. im already hittin higher than the mail boxes in mo city :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 4 2007, 07:37 AM~7402210
> *Hes one of my members he from The Branch..a 93 fleetwood.
> *


I use to see the homie's car over at the body shop all the time. He must work over there?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FOR SALE = 
JL audio W-0 12 inch in box. no rips no tears.
kenwood 600 amp 4 channel
lanzar 360 2 channel
the 12s sound good with the kenwood on them. something to listen to. change of plans for my car is the reason im selling. taking offers. 832 228 0230. ready to sell today.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2007, 03:39 PM~7404389
> *FOR SALE =
> JL audio W-0 12 inch in box. no rips no tears.
> kenwood 600 amp 4 channel
> ...



.wav files?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2007, 02:00 PM~7403777
> *hope u ready boiler. im already hittin higher than the mail boxes in mo city  :biggrin:
> *



oh snap! thats about... this high... :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u mean wav files


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2007, 03:46 PM~7404444
> *what u mean wav files
> *



The format for storing sound in files developed jointly by Microsoft and IBM. Support for WAV files was built into Windows 95 making it the de facto standard for sound on PCs. WAV sound files end with a.wav extension and can be played by nearly all Windows applications that support sound. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2007, 04:39 PM~7404389
> *FOR SALE =
> JL audio W-0 12 inch in box. no rips no tears.
> kenwood 600 amp 4 channel
> ...


$100


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and wassup wif the kingsford on the floor? u planning bbq and not inviting? bitch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

$100 for what..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

$25.00


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whats up zar! how ya been?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2007, 08:56 PM~7406032
> *$100 for what..
> *


all of it, u can keep the box though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin. i aint that broke..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

LIL prices...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2007, 10:10 PM~7406517
> *trippin. i aint that broke..
> *


$120


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all the choppaz on irvington make me wanna sell mine. :angry:

only switch hittaz i saw was a blue cutty, a 80's crown vic and lac from hypnotized.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 4 2007, 09:15 PM~7406563
> *all the choppaz on irvington make me wanna sell mine.  :angry:
> 
> only switch hittaz i saw was a blue cutty,  a 80's crown vic and lac from hypnotized.
> *


you didnt see this linc out there :0 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOQ1wn0ZAk0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 4 2007, 08:15 PM~7406563
> *all the choppaz on irvington make me wanna sell mine.  :angry:
> 
> only switch hittaz i saw was a blue cutty,  a 80's crown vic and lac from hypnotized.
> *


i saw u out there.. chillin.. yea fuckin choppa city and shit man..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 4 2007, 10:19 PM~7406593
> *you didnt see this linc out there :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOQ1wn0ZAk0
> *


heard that one never leaves MO city


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2007, 10:19 PM~7406596
> *i saw u out there.. chillin.. yea fuckin choppa city and shit man..
> *


aint see u. oh yeah, it was nitetime. 


u see da bloods there chillin? with no cars? lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 4 2007, 08:19 PM~7406593
> *you didnt see this linc out there :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOQ1wn0ZAk0
> *


rookie switchman


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2007, 10:24 PM~7406636
> *rookie switchman
> *


cheap cam phone too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2007, 09:24 PM~7406636
> *rookie switchman
> *



mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 4 2007, 08:23 PM~7406631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2007, 10:26 PM~7406655
> *yea i saw em..
> i was by clothes max.. chillin..
> 
> ...


did u hear me hit my PA system?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 4 2007, 10:52 PM~7406811
> *did u hear me hit my PA system?
> *


Speaker phone in your front grill.............. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 4 2007, 11:25 PM~7407105
> *Speaker phone in your front grill.............. :nono:
> *


actually.. i was bored yesterday.. and had a cb radio installed.. 


with this speaker mounted in grill! 









not even 15 minutes after getting it yesterday.. some truck with bags was clownin.. so i hit pa switch and said "i aint impressed".... in shock, man swerved and almost hit a car. lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM ANOTHER DISSAPOINTING DAY FULL OF FAKE KNOCK OFF CHOPPERS AT IRVINGTON


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2007, 11:45 PM~7407299
> *DAM ANOTHER DISSAPOINTING DAY FULL OF FAKE KNOCK OFF CHOPPERS AT IRVINGTON
> *


ugh.. didnt we cover this.. all choppaz are fake. unless its the 17-19" brabus that say "made in germany"










MONOBLOCK II

8.5 x 17 8.5 x 18 8.5 x 19
9.5 x 19
10.0 x 19 



MONOBLOCK II 2pc. (with buttons)

7.5 x 17
8.5 x 17
9.0 x 17
9.5 x 17
10.0 x 17 8.0 x 18
8.5 x 18
9.0 x 18
9.5 x 18
10.0 x 18
10.5 x 18
11.0 x 18
13.0 x 18
8.5 x 19
9.5 x 19
10.0 x 19
11.0 x 19


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HA TRUE MY BAD GUESS I MISSED FAKE STUNTIN ON FAKE CHOPPERZ CLASS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 4 2007, 08:52 PM~7406811
> *did u hear me hit my PA system?
> *


nope


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2007, 12:01 AM~7407462
> *HA TRUE MY BAD GUESS I MISSED FAKE STUNTIN ON FAKE CHOPPERZ CLASS
> *


yeah..we had about 5 pages about em few weeks ago. lol


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

pics from a video shoot we ad today


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: i wasn't invited to the video shoot. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

not many rides for a video shoot....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88cutlass88_@Mar 2 2007, 05:41 PM~7392223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_Most of you probably already know that things have gone way too far recently with the post whoring, racism, posting nudity, harassing others, and pretty much everything else that goes on in Off Topic and it is spreading to the other forums.

Too many people are sick of it, including me and I'm not in the mood to deal with it or look the other way any more. Consider this the warning. It needs to stop.

Just play nice and please don't do anything to make me notice you because I will permanently ban and delete, without any other warning, accounts that get out of hand when it comes to following the rules.

And a reminder:

Forum Rules

While we prefer an open atmosphere on this site, this isn't necessarily an "anything goes" message board. Please keep in mind the following rules:
No Pornographic images. Please do not post pictures of nudity in the forums. This is not a porn site!

No vulgar, obscene or hateful images (such as extreme pictures of graphic violence, veraciously crude materials, etc.)

No hateful speech (racist remarks, overt harassment, etc.) or like attacks against another member, or group of members.

No Avatar Abuse. Please keep your avatars fairly clean. No pornography in the avatars.

No spamming. Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum. Examples include: empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy or increase a member's post count. This determination is made by the forum Moderator or Administrator and is not up for discussion.

Posts in a particular forum need to stay on topic as much as possible. If you want to talk about something that is drastically removed from the topic of a forum, please use the Off Topic forum.

Have fun and don't take everything you read too seriously. We have these rules for those who like to start trouble, but overall we do realize that most members are respectful. Bottom line, RESPECT ONE ANOTHER and keep on riding!_

:0 

*gone a week and this is what happens*  

*time to be an angel and be respectful.* :angel: 



:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 4 2007, 10:23 PM~7406631
> *aint see u.  oh yeah, it was nitetime.
> u see da bloods there chillin?  with no cars?  lol
> *


yeah, then the crips drove by them ... waited until they got about 1/2 a mile from them, then started throwing gang signs back :uh: Irvington was pretty wack ... lot of fools actin' a DONKey out there ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2007, 10:09 AM~7410091
> *yeah, then the crips drove by them ... waited until they got about 1/2 a mile from them, then started throwing gang signs back :uh: Irvington was pretty wack ... lot of fools actin' a DONKey out there ... :thumbsdown:
> *


so is it worth the drive out there. i havent been


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2007, 10:09 AM~7410091
> *yeah, then the crips drove by them ... waited until they got about 1/2 a mile from them, then started throwing gang signs back :uh: Irvington was pretty wack ... lot of fools actin' a DONKey out there ... :thumbsdown:
> *


ha.. it was alright.. i see the baggers didint want to fuck with hydros..
kevin from hypnotized shut they asses down.. gas hoppin and shit...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2007, 12:17 PM~7410136
> *so is it worth the drive out there. i havent been
> *


We got there pretty late, and from what I saw ... its not worth it ... unless its a different scene earlier ... all I saw was a lot of young'ns actin' a fool ... ridin' wit da doo's open :uh:; folks ridin on top of the hood of their cars ... swangan and burnin out ... I even saw some fools driving with the trunk and hood open ... and they didn't have shit to be showin' off :uh: oh, and the bloods and crips throwin' signs at each other :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, , 713diva


match made in heaven :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

we left close to 9.. i didnt see all that crazy shit..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2007, 10:21 AM~7410175
> *We got there pretty late, and from what I saw ... its not worth it ... unless its a different scene earlier ... all I saw was a lot of young'ns actin' a fool ... ridin' wit da doo's open :uh:; folks ridin on top of the hood of their cars ... swangan and burnin out ... I even saw some fools driving with the trunk and hood open ... and they didn't have shit to be showin' off :uh: oh, and the bloods and crips throwin' signs at each other  :scrutinize:
> *


sound like trouble out there..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2007, 12:23 PM~7410192
> *we left close to 9.. i didnt see all that crazy shit..
> *


so what time do folks usually start gettin out there? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2007, 10:23 AM~7410196
> *sound like trouble out there..
> *


answer ur fone hoe... wanted to buy your speakers...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2007, 12:23 PM~7410196
> *sound like trouble out there..
> *


yeah, but like I said, we got there late ... even though ... there's gotta be a better spot ....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2007, 10:24 AM~7410198
> *so what time do folks usually start gettin out there? :dunno:
> *


about 7-8...not sure exactly..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2007, 10:25 AM~7410206
> *yeah, but like I said, we got there late ... even though ... there's gotta be a better spot ....
> *


when u ready to nose up im gonna do some more mods to the car. all u gonna see is my chrome transmission pan.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 5 2007, 12:26 PM~7410212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on the strip last night ... where were you at??!! You better get you another pair of them sunglasses .... you're gonna need em! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2007, 10:31 AM~7410240
> *
> I was on the strip last night ... where were you at??!! You better get you another pair of them sunglasses .... you're gonna need em! :biggrin:
> *


i had other stuff going on, plus from what u said i dont think im gonna go out there.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2007, 12:35 PM~7410264
> *i had other stuff going on, plus from what u said i dont think im gonna go out there.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Mar 5 2007, 12:09 PM~7410091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you skurred of some lil kids? pu$$y


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 5 2007, 10:38 AM~7410290
> *
> you skurred of some lil kids?  pu$$y
> *


nah i aint scared. but what i wanna go see some people peel out and act out for. plus u dont even take your low. and once u put bags, it aint even gonna be a low, might as well not even come on layitlow anymore... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

there were more cars that show up later but they use those for the swanging did anybody go to mambos saturday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2007, 12:40 PM~7410300
> *nah i aint scared. but what i wanna go see some people peel out and act out for. plus u dont even take your low. and once u put bags, it aint even gonna be a low, might as well not even come on layitlow anymore... :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 5 2007, 12:51 PM~7410383
> *there were more cars that show up later but they use those for the swanging did anybody go to mambos saturday
> *


i dont like seafood..besides i been banned from mambos and any other connie's seafood owned establishments.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 4 2007, 11:40 PM~7407245
> *actually.. i was bored yesterday.. and had a cb radio installed..
> with this speaker mounted in grill!
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 5 2007, 01:22 AM~7408122
> *pics from a video shoot we ad today
> 
> 
> ...


It has a Benz S500 painted the same color like that Buick here in Dallas fcking fugly..................
:twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2007, 12:25 PM~7410203
> *answer ur fone hoe... wanted to buy your speakers...
> *


My son it going to put King Kong on his bike................... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 01:36 PM~7410658
> *My son it going to put King Kong on his bike................... :0
> *


PICS?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 5 2007, 02:10 PM~7410880
> *PICS?
> *


Sercet Project.......................Pics................ :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 02:13 PM~7410896
> *Sercet Project.......................Pics................ :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 5 2007, 02:19 PM~7410923
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Did you enjoy your vacation homie!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 02:46 PM~7411157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Did you enjoy your vacation homie!!!!!
> *


Yes and no. Had time to relax up until i had to move stuff from two homes into one. Got it all done but my back and legs are killing me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 11:36 AM~7410658
> *My son it going to put King Kong on his bike................... :0
> *


no... never that.. speakers on lowrider bikes is wack..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2007, 02:59 PM~7411238
> *no... never that.. speakers on lowrider bikes is wack..
> *


have to agree.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 5 2007, 02:52 PM~7411198
> *Yes and no.  Had time to relax up until i had to move stuff from two homes into one.  Got it all done but my back and legs are killing me.
> *


Yeah moving it a bish that's way I haven't moved my things to Dallas yet. Being lazy and don't want to do it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2007, 02:59 PM~7411238
> *no... never that.. speakers on lowrider bikes is wack..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 03:01 PM~7411253
> *Yeah moving it a bish that's way I haven't moved my things to Dallas yet. Being lazy and don't want to do it.
> *


you moved?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 5 2007, 03:05 PM~7411271
> *you moved?
> *


I've been gone for a week now. But I will be back and forth to H-town.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shop called, said having trouble getting part to fix door. told man name of company and part #.. you'd think they'd already know where to get stuff for classics.. o well. be fixed by friday.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 5 2007, 03:52 PM~7411634
> *shop called, said having trouble getting part to fix door.    told man name of company and part #..    you'd think they'd already know where to get stuff for classics.. o well.  be fixed by friday.
> *


Shops say they know about cars but really don't.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

did u took your car to dallas already


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I see I havent missed much today...... :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

slow day


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2007, 11:23 AM~7410196
> *sound like trouble out there..
> *




nah, jus sounds like houston :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 5 2007, 04:07 PM~7412522
> *slow day
> *


more like a couple of days...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 5 2007, 05:12 PM~7412153
> *did u took your car to dallas already
> *


Yep! Drove it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 06:57 PM~7412806
> *nah, jus sounds like houston :uh:
> *


agree


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2007, 08:02 PM~7413688
> *agree
> *



you still outta town foo'


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 5 2007, 01:52 PM~7411198
> *Yes and no.  Had time to relax up until i had to move stuff from two homes into one.  Got it all done but my back and legs are killing me.
> *



cant say the same, old man.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

kinda quiet....here's something cool to talk about. in the attic yesterday runnin some electrical stuff and i pulled up some insulation and found 3 rolled up newpapers from the late 50's, all in nice condition. my house was built in '55. theres some neat shit in them, here's some pics.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh yea, read the classifieds in the car ad pic :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 08:40 PM~7413988
> *oh yea, read the classifieds in the car ad pic :0
> *


wow has inflation really made for that drastic of a price difference on a used car?!?! a 1958 paper with used 1955 (3yrs old) vehicles for $1500. Right now 3yrs used is around 7-12K if not more, depending on what you are getting. :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 5 2007, 01:52 PM~7411198
> *Yes and no.  Had time to relax up until i had to move stuff from two homes into one.  Got it all done but my back and legs are killing me.
> *


Damn loco you should have called, I would have assisted


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 5 2007, 09:03 PM~7414179
> *wow has inflation really made for that drastic of a price difference on a used car?!?! a 1958 paper with used 1955 (3yrs old) vehicles for $1500.  Right now 3yrs used is around 7-12K if not more, depending on what you are getting. :0
> *



yea i know...the house trips me out. those houses on willowbend are big and the lots are huge. i wanted to buy there, but i'm too po'.

i especially like the personals that say 'whites only', or '********' different time man.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 09:07 PM~7413726
> *you still outta town foo'
> *


ya


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 4 2007, 11:32 PM~7408184
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is this blanca's bike?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2007, 10:21 AM~7410173
> *ha.. it was alright.. i see the baggers didint want to fuck with hydros..
> kevin from hypnotized shut they asses down.. gas hoppin and shit...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 08:06 PM~7414204
> *yea i know...the house trips me out.  those houses on willowbend are big and the lots are huge.  i wanted to buy there, but i'm too po'.
> 
> i especially like the personals that say 'whites only', or '********'  different time man.
> *


different time, same shit. just not as obvious.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

straight up it aint that bad out there on irvington man,really we just need more riders out there it get krunk n shit and out of control wit the swangin n shit but nothin too crazy i ain t seen no fights or out of control shit, shit we just need the lowriders out there to establish it as a chill cruisin spot not a mothafuckn swangin video, i mean it is houston it is gona be swangas and choppas and ******* out there but thas why we go and take over that bitch and run em out straight up just quit askin bout how it is and the dumb shit just go out there and settle that spot for us !


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

and the shit start bout 8 830 it get packed round 9 930.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2007, 10:03 PM~7414891
> *different time, same shit. just not as obvious.
> *



not really


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh yea, saw a real clean red colored cutty with switches on spencer today, had something on the back window. anyone know the car?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2007, 10:03 PM~7414891
> *different time, same shit. just not as obvious.
> *


plus foos were getting paid a couple hundred a month. so it all evened out. So that $22,000 2100 sqft home could only be afforded by the middle class the same as now. oh and only whites please... :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 09:50 PM~7415412
> *not really
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2007, 10:53 PM~7415452
> *:uh:
> *




:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chevylo yeah thats blancas bike


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 11:51 PM~7415430
> *oh yea, saw a real clean red colored cutty with switches on spencer today, had something on the back window.  anyone know the car?
> *


That may have been Boiler? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 10:36 PM~7415959
> *That may have been Boiler? :biggrin:
> *


nope...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 5 2007, 09:35 PM~7413949
> *cant say the same, old man.
> 
> 
> *


That's why i got you and death dealer to help carry the real heavy stuff :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2007, 10:06 PM~7414204
> *yea i know...the house trips me out.  those houses on willowbend are big and the lots are huge.  i wanted to buy there, but i'm too po'.
> 
> i especially like the personals that say 'whites only', or '********'  different time man.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i didn't read that. bet those times really sucked. :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Mar 5 2007, 10:03 PM~7414182
> *Damn loco you should have called, I would have assisted
> *


You've been M.I.A.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2007, 07:25 AM~7417715
> *You've been M.I.A.
> *



true dat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 08:28 AM~7417723
> *true dat
> *


ya valio off topic :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2007, 07:42 AM~7417766
> *ya valio off topic  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



at least we still have Houston lowriders.... :uh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 08:45 AM~7417777
> *at least we still have Houston lowriders....  :uh:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


<span style=\'color:red\'>*Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame... *</span>


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2007, 08:52 AM~7417798
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame... </span>
> *


Since Im in austin this week i should make a austin lowrider thread so it can be lame too :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 09:19 AM~7418287
> *Since Im in austin this week i should make a austin lowrider  thread so it can be lame too :uh:
> *



do it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 10:20 AM~7418294
> *do it
> *


lame


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 6 2007, 09:19 AM~7418287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 10:27 AM~7418348
> *agreed
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

jesus is here.. in htown!  

http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=2925021&page=1 


March, 6, 2007— A few weeks ago, in a tattoo parlor in the hip art deco district of Miami Beach, people were lining up to get "666" tattooed on their bodies, and then smiling through their pain. But these are not devil worshipers. They see themselves as devout followers of Jesus Christ. But the major difference that separates them from other Christians around the world is that the *Jesus Christ they worship is alive and well — and living in the suburbs of Houston.* 

These people belong to a new movement devoted to a man who calls himself the Second Coming of Jesus, and also claims the title of Antichrist, which to him is the next incarnation of Jesus on earth, not an evil being. To show their devotion, some followers ink themselves with "666." One follower said, "I just want to make sure it's visible, that everyone knows my life belongs to the man." Another said, "I want everyone to know I'm one of the antichrists."

They and others like them are fervently devoted, some say fanatically, to a 60-year-old Puerto Rican whose legal name, to his pleasure, is Jose de Jesus, or "Jose of Jesus." He counts followers in more than 30 countries; some say they total more than a million. But where does this man, who claims to be God, live? Not where you might expect: He resides with his wife in a suburban community just outside Houston. 


The Birth of 'Jesus'

When asked to explain who he is, de Jesus responds: "Jesus Christ, man, the second manifestation, the Second Coming of Christ." He acknowledges that "it bothers a lot of people" that he calls himself Jesus.

De Jesus' beginning was anything but grand. Born in Puerto Rico, de Jesus grew up poor, living in government housing. He stole for a living to pay for his teenage heroin addiction and admits to eight felony charges that put him behind bars for nine months.

Like many, de Jesus says he was born again in prison. From there he moved to the United States, where he became involved in church youth groups, and eventually a minister in Boston. But it was a vision, de Jesus says, that turned him from man of God to being God. 


continued.. click link at top to read rest of this b/s..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HELL NAH


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Where is coca? did he get banned too? Ay Chisme...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 12:16 PM~7419068
> *Where is coca? did he get banned too? Ay Chisme...
> *


banned for what?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2007, 11:20 AM~7419104
> *banned for what?
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 5 2007, 08:13 PM~7413344
> *Yep! Drove it.  :thumbsup:
> *


when did you get banned fool if you were still posting yesterday? LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Is anyone a bartender in here?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

why ppl gettin banned?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 01:12 PM~7419508
> *Is anyone a bartender in here?
> *


nope.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 01:14 PM~7419521
> *why ppl gettin banned?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323503


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man....the world is comin to an end......people gettin 666 tattoos, a man callin himself God....nombre.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nah


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 09:19 AM~7418287
> *Since Im in austin this week i should make a austin lowrider  thread so it can be lame too :uh:
> *


stop by the flea market in manor and pick up a few sets of 175/75/14's....they go cheap there.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 01:33 PM~7419647
> *nah
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 6 2007, 01:30 PM~7419627
> *man....the world is comin to an end......people gettin 666 tattoos, a man callin himself God....nombre.....
> *


no.. he said he's jesus christ not god.. god's his pops..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 11:12 AM~7419508
> *Is anyone a bartender in here?
> *


ridinlow84


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2007, 02:36 PM~7420554
> *ridinlow84
> *



cool...

Im taking a class to become a bartender...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 03:40 PM~7420578
> *cool...
> 
> Im taking a class to become a bartender...
> *


class? aint hard to be bar tender in barrio.. just got know how to twist the napkin around the bottle to where i stays on..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

another LOW coming soon to the streets of Houston.....

courtesy of yours truly.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

did you buy that?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2007, 05:01 PM~7421555
> *did you buy that?
> *


hell no.

im trying to get rid of cars.

its a customers. that bitch is lazer straight. and fresh paint on it. gonna finish it up this weekend putting the rest of the fron end . went to his house to assemble it and in like 2 hours was almost done.

***** was like "you dont need a manual or nothing!"


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice impala


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 6 2007, 06:08 PM~7421616
> *hell no.
> 
> im trying to get rid of cars.
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2007, 05:11 PM~7421643
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 6 2007, 06:14 PM~7421670
> *:0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2007, 05:29 PM~7421792
> *:dunno:
> *


dont start


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 6 2007, 06:29 PM~7421797
> *dont start
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 6 2007, 06:08 PM~7421616
> *hell no.
> 
> im trying to get rid of cars.
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323872

wow!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 6 2007, 03:58 PM~7421522
> *another LOW coming soon to the streets of Houston.....
> 
> courtesy of yours truly.
> ...


that carburator is ugly.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 05:58 PM~7421999
> *that carburator is ugly.
> *



hater :uh: 

why don't you get some caprice muzik and chill.........

already


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2007, 12:16 PM~7419068
> *Where is coca? did he get banned too? Ay Chisme...
> *


I'm still on here homie. Been out rolling the LS getting parts today.............. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2007, 12:24 PM~7419136
> *when did you get banned fool if you were still posting yesterday?  LOL
> *


No I didn't get banned I'm a good guy! :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 6 2007, 02:46 PM~7420172
> *no.. he said he's jesus christ not god.. god's his pops..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 6 2007, 06:08 PM~7421616
> *hell no.
> 
> im trying to get rid of cars.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Tell him no homie I went to UTI................


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 05:58 PM~7421999
> *that carburator is ugly.
> *


yeah it is.

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 6 2007, 07:27 PM~7422569
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Tell him no homie I went to UTI................
> *


ha!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 06:10 PM~7422453
> *hater :uh:
> 
> why don't you get some caprice muzik and chill.........
> ...


already


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 08:05 PM~7422913
> *already
> *



fa' sho' :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trunk fulla funk huh


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 07:06 PM~7422923
> *fa' sho'  :biggrin:
> *



fo jas :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 6 2007, 08:11 PM~7422970
> *fo jas :biggrin:
> *



tha sme caddy man


i think im a buy a caprice box


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 07:15 PM~7422999
> *tha sme caddy man
> i think im a buy a caprice box
> *


caprice classic, already


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 08:16 PM~7423012
> *caprice classic, already
> *



cuttin up on twenty fo's


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 09:09 PM~7422950
> *trunk fulla funk huh
> *


that's right ... king kong too ... like that fool took a big nasty shit .... and gonna serve it on your plate


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 6 2007, 08:19 PM~7423038
> *that's right ... king kong too ... like that fool took a big nasty shit .... and gonna serve it on your plate
> *




i could probably help out with that :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hows the gold on them wheels lookin....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 09:19 PM~7423033
> *cuttin up on twenty fo's
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Mar 6 2007, 09:20 PM~7423050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks damn good ... maybe you can ask anyone who saw me on Irvington ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 6 2007, 07:19 PM~7423038
> *that's right ... king kong too ... like that fool took a big nasty shit .... and gonna serve it on your plate
> *


i finally found the right sample color for the linc paint job. here should go good with the daytons.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 09:26 PM~7423103
> *i finally found the right sample color for the linc paint job. here should go good with the daytons.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

beep beep who got the keys to da caprice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 07:33 PM~7423125
> *beep beep who got the keys to da caprice
> *


vrroooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 09:26 PM~7423103
> *i finally found the right sample color for the linc paint job. here should go good with the daytons.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 09:20 PM~7423050
> *i could probably help out with that  :ugh:
> *


king kong on roof tops!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

in case ya'll missed it:

Ya'll dont know


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 6 2007, 01:36 PM~7419667
> *stop by the flea market in manor and pick up a few sets of 175/75/14's....they go cheap there.....
> *


directions plz.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 08:36 PM~7423148
> *king kong on roof tops!
> *




wut roof top :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2007, 09:35 PM~7423140
> *vrroooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


Not me............... :biggrin: 

Rivistyle with the 350 that's a beast....................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 07:26 PM~7423103
> *i finally found the right sample color for the linc paint job. here should go good with the daytons.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the king kong.. im settin off alarms again baby!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 6 2007, 07:38 PM~7423167
> *Not me............... :biggrin:
> 
> Rivistyle with the 350 that's a beast....................
> *


i be stuntin on that ass..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2007, 09:39 PM~7423174
> *thanks for the king kong.. im settin off alarms again baby!!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2007, 07:39 PM~7423174
> *thanks for the king kong.. im settin off alarms again baby!!
> *


that shit hit hard for some W-0. u gonna have to buy new side molding, it gonna knock em off :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2007, 09:39 PM~7423177
> *i be stuntin on that ass..
> *


Same here it's time to buy some new tires from 3wheelpimpin all day...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 09:41 PM~7423189
> *that shit hit hard for some W-0.  u gonna have to buy new side molding, it gonna knock em off  :biggrin:
> *


I had W-O's in my last MC non LS. With the new MC LS going with W-7............... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2007, 07:41 PM~7423189
> *that shit hit hard for some W-0.  u gonna have to buy new side molding, it gonna knock em off  :biggrin:
> *


bo shit huh.. they already hangin off...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 09:38 PM~7423164
> *wut roof top :ugh:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 6 2007, 08:38 PM~7423167
> *Not me............... :biggrin:
> 
> Rivistyle with the 350 that's a beast....................
> *



ha, thats shits wack :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



seen that on bet the other day and was like wtf??????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 08:44 PM~7423217
> *:burn:
> *




i burned that roof real good


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 09:44 PM~7423221
> *ha, thats shits wack :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> seen that on bet the other day and was like wtf??????
> *


im to po fo cable


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 09:44 PM~7423221
> *ha, thats shits wack :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> seen that on bet the other day and was like wtf??????
> *


The fugly Caprice that he is driving in the video. The guy that own's it live here in Dallas. If you come up for the car show in the 18th you might see it there. It is not video status............... :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 09:45 PM~7423238
> *i burned that roof real good
> *


i bet you burned your fundio that day too....... :around:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 09:46 PM~7423242
> *im to po fo cable
> *


I watch tv from the neighbors window............. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 08:46 PM~7423242
> *im to po fo cable
> *



Note: When buyin a RWD 80, 81 or 82 Cadillac..... Always remember if the top goes down the price goes up!

:biggrin: 


if you go 290 into austin...you will pass through manor....flea market on the right....the tire shop is by a bad ass taco stand....get some fajita gorditas....the best!!!! bunch of meskins....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 08:46 PM~7423242
> *im to po fo cable
> *


 :uh:

mr. lecabriolet/gold nardi/daytons/nice big fat crib


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7423715
> *:uh:
> 
> mr. lecabriolet/gold nardi/daytons/nice big fat crib
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 08:36 PM~7423151
> *in case ya'll missed it:
> 
> Ya'll dont know
> *


SAW YOU POSTED IT IN OFF TOPIC YESTERDAY. JUNK :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 6 2007, 10:19 PM~7424040
> *SAW YOU POSTED IT IN OFF TOPIC YESTERDAY.  JUNK :angry:
> *




aaawwwlllreeeaadyyy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NUNCA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 6 2007, 09:21 PM~7423056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its cause my ride wasnt available.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 6 2007, 09:33 PM~7423125
> *beep beep who got the keys to da caprice
> *


i do i do :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2007, 09:46 PM~7423242
> *im to po fo cable
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

YOU'D THINK WE WERE IN CHURCH UP IN THIS MUG


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 7 2007, 08:38 AM~7426228
> *YOU'D THINK WE WERE IN CHURCH UP IN THIS MUG
> *


no shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 7 2007, 06:15 AM~7426148
> *i do i do :biggrin:
> *


which one?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 7 2007, 07:37 AM~7426227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2007, 08:57 AM~7426303
> *x2
> x2
> *


can't even clown nga's anymore.  
i blame it on chuck & coca pearl :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 7 2007, 07:55 AM~7426077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 7 2007, 06:55 AM~7426077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

already been practicing the tire toss... im losing my arm..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 7 2007, 09:53 AM~7426538
> *
> *


you called, what's up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 10:12 AM~7426618
> *already been practicing the tire toss... im losing my arm..
> *


i got that event.. so save your energy.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2007, 07:59 AM~7426312
> *can't even clown nga's anymore.
> i blame it on chuck & coca pearl  :angry:
> *


gotta blame someone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2007, 10:56 AM~7426851
> *gotta blame someone
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 01:38 AM~7425236
> *i didnt see u
> 
> *


We were posted up at Tampico ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 7 2007, 09:58 AM~7426872
> *We were posted up at Tampico ...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 7 2007, 10:59 AM~7426878
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 7 2007, 11:00 AM~7426885
> *:cheesy: :wave:
> *


*TRUNK FULL OF FUNK I AIN'T NEVER BEEN NO PUNK*

my nga :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

GANGSTA


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 7 2007, 10:35 AM~7427145
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 01:38 AM~7425236
> *
> its cause my ride wasnt available.
> *


Get the ride ready homie....................... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2007, 08:59 AM~7426312
> *can't even clown nga's anymore.
> i blame it on chuck & coca pearl  :angry:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 7 2007, 11:46 AM~7427245
> *:twak:
> *


SNITCH. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2007, 11:54 AM~7427324
> *SNITCH.  LOL
> *


That's not what you said when I told you what happen. You was on the phone laughing your azz off.................. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 7 2007, 12:06 PM~7427411
> *That's not what you said when I told you what happen. You was on the phone laughing your azz off.................. :biggrin:
> *


I know ngy. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2007, 12:06 PM~7427418
> *I know ngy.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Mar 7 2007, 10:58 AM~7426872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


96 going in for alagator interior next week.. after i get 68 back friday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 7 2007, 12:34 PM~7427681
> *:uh:
> *


what fool


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2007, 11:38 AM~7427722
> *what fool
> *


que buey?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 08:42 AM~7426244
> *which one?
> *


tha 94 suckaaaaaa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 7 2007, 12:40 PM~7427733
> *que buey?
> *


que onda tiny?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

As some of you already know in the beginning of february my Grandfather had past away. Being in and out of the hospital and the funeral were very costly as most of you know. Were having a beneifit Bar-B-Que on March 31st to help out. Gaby's Bar-B-Que is donating the cooking of the briskets and were also going to have some rides out there just as an attraction. Anyone can bring there cars, trucks, SUV's, imports, etc. etc. to show if you like.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 08:31 AM~7426723
> *i got that event..  so save your energy.
> *


yea right.. u couldnt even toss a torta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Mar 7 2007, 01:12 PM~7428034
> *As some of you already know in the beginning of february my Grandfather had past away. Being in and out of the hospital and the funeral were very costly as most of you know. Were having a beneifit Bar-B-Que on March 31st to help out. Gaby's Bar-B-Que is donating the cooking of the briskets and were also going to have some rides out there just as an attraction. Anyone can bring there cars, trucks, SUV's, imports, etc. etc. to show if you like.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn didn't know that, may he rest in peace.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Mar 7 2007, 11:12 AM~7428034
> *As some of you already know in the beginning of february my Grandfather had past away. Being in and out of the hospital and the funeral were very costly as most of you know. Were having a beneifit Bar-B-Que on March 31st to help out. Gaby's Bar-B-Que is donating the cooking of the briskets and were also going to have some rides out there just as an attraction. Anyone can bring there cars, trucks, SUV's, imports, etc. etc. to show if you like.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks latin...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Imma take pictures of Vida this Friday at Crome nukkahs!! I was invited to come out and put my skills to work. My first official venture after dropping Atmosphere and going solo. I was also asked to take over the Copa Cabana gig on Saturdays because Atmosphere hasnt been fulfillin duties. I guess I wasnt as easily replaceable as that ***** thought. :uh: 

He told me once I was knowledgeable...I had skills and knew things...whereas he was intelligent and the intelligent people use the knowledgeable people to make them money. Basically he screwed me every chance he got....so I dropped them like a bad habit.... I'd post my flash flyer for the Vida event, but I dont think flash can be embedded on here. Its on my myspace page though  



[email protected] IMAGE.com
WWW.NMEIMAGE.COM
 

Its cool the Atmosphere is a little polluted anyway.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 7 2007, 06:55 AM~7426077
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Ummm you just couldnt wait huh??? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok here is the bling version of the logo, in case I havent been on here with it...  










NME IMAGE coming soon.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 7 2007, 01:00 PM~7428289
> *ok here is the bling version of the logo, in case I havent been on here with it...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 01:12 PM~7428037
> *yea right.. u couldnt even toss a torta
> *


i would usually reply with something about your skin pigment, but LIL put their foot down about stuff like that. :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 01:03 PM~7428308
> *i would usually reply with something about your skin pigment, but LIL put their foot down about stuff like that.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

los magnificos.....damm it doesnt work....lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 12:03 PM~7428308
> *i would usually reply with something about your skin pigment, but LIL put their foot down about stuff like that.  :angry:
> *


why.. u think someone is gnna snitch to the mods..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 01:12 PM~7428374
> *why.. u think someone is gnna snitch to the mods..
> *


 :0 oh noooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey mr cato........watch out man they might ban you for your avatar........for the racial stereotype...... :0



didn't want to call you by ur nick name.............people r :ugh: us


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 7 2007, 01:48 PM~7428239
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Imma take pictures of Vida this Friday at Crome nukkahs!!  I was invited to come out  and put my skills to work.  My first official venture after dropping Atmosphere and going solo.  I was also asked to take over the Copa Cabana gig on Saturdays because Atmosphere hasnt been fulfillin duties.  I guess I wasnt as easily replaceable as that ***** thought.  :uh:
> 
> He told me once I was knowledgeable...I had skills and knew things...whereas he was intelligent and the intelligent people use the knowledgeable people to make them money.  Basically he screwed me every chance he got....so I dropped them like a bad habit....  I'd post my flash flyer for the Vida event, but I dont think flash can be embedded on here.  Its on my myspace page though
> ...


  You didn't need them anyways.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 02:03 PM~7428308
> *i would usually reply with something about your skin pigment, but LIL put their foot down about stuff like that.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic hows the ls coming along any resent pics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 7 2007, 01:24 PM~7428472
> *sic hows the ls coming along any resent pics
> *



x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 7 2007, 02:27 PM~7428488
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 02:12 PM~7428374
> *why.. u think someone is gnna snitch to the mods..
> *


 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 7 2007, 01:00 PM~7428289
> *ok here is the bling version of the logo, in case I havent been on here with it...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good and good luck with your new thing.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 01:03 PM~7428308
> *i would usually reply with something about your skin pigment, but LIL put their foot down about stuff like that.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2007, 02:33 PM~7428533
> *looks good and good luck with your new thing.
> *


x2 the man has skills.  

You need to come up with a logo for deathdealer. his yellow stamp makes the pics look tacky.

*Disclaimer: This is only an opinion (not hating) and not meant to offend anyone or hurt a persons feelings.*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2007, 01:36 PM~7428557
> *x2 the man has skills.
> 
> You need to come up with a logo for deathdealer.  his yellow stamp makes the pics look tacky.
> ...


hater. :nono:


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2007, 01:39 PM~7428581
> *hater. :nono:
> :roflmao:
> *


agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 7 2007, 02:42 PM~7428599
> *agreed
> *


 :uh: hater :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 7 2007, 01:07 PM~7428335
> *  los magnificos.....damm it doesnt work....lol
> *


[name dispute] :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2007, 01:42 PM~7428603
> *:uh:  hater  :uh:
> *



si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 7 2007, 01:00 PM~7428289
> *ok here is the bling version of the logo, in case I havent been on here with it...
> 
> 
> ...



te aventaste buey....

looks good, how does it look in BW? for printing purposes you know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DH make me my own website.. with online store..

i'm going to start selling stolen stuff.. anything and everything, esp guns, cell phones, and car parts. i'm call it "ItMightHaveBeenYoursSoShouldFit.com"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 7 2007, 12:16 PM~7428413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bodys done and is straight. its at the place im a spray it.. ill be doing it tonight.. ill be posting pics soon..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 03:50 PM~7429105
> *wow.. ***** called me by last nam..
> 
> bodys done and is straight. its at the place im a spray it.. ill be doing it tonight.. ill be posting pics soon..
> *


if you need some help, just call me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 02:34 PM~7429521
> *if you need some help, just call me.
> *


wtf u gunna do..??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 03:55 PM~7429705
> *wtf u gunna do..??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 02:50 PM~7429105
> *wow.. ***** called me by last nam..
> 
> bodys done and is straight. its at the place im a spray it.. ill be doing it tonight.. ill be posting pics soon..
> *


just being proper......lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ole proper foo's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

R.I.P. Anthony Aguirre


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

once again I see i havent missed much.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2007, 04:50 PM~7430172
> *once again I see i havent missed much.....
> *


cept for off topic thats where its going down!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2007, 04:55 PM~7429705
> *wtf u gunna do..??
> *


i can flake out taillights with glitter (insert cuss wurd that starts with a B here)!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 04:54 PM~7430199
> *i can flake out taillights with glitter (insert cuss wurd  that starts with a B here)!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2007, 05:53 PM~7430196
> *cept for off topic thats where its going down!
> *


I mean HOUSTON LOWRIDERS STUFF  :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Al rato carnales.

http://offtopicriots.21.forumer.com/


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I say we all just post in here now.......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2007, 05:48 PM~7430661
> *I say we all just post in here now.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2007, 05:39 PM~7430600
> *Al rato carnales.
> 
> http://offtopicriots.21.forumer.com/
> *


ya stufos


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 7 2007, 03:55 PM~7429705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38865

wtf??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 7 2007, 07:50 PM~7431136
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=38865
> 
> wtf??
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2007, 05:48 PM~7430661
> *I say we all just post in here now.......
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 7 2007, 12:35 PM~7427695
> *let me know next time.. i'll buy u a raspa.
> 96 going in for alagator interior next week.. after i get 68 back friday.
> *


I getting pig skin in the LS................... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Mar 7 2007, 01:12 PM~7428034
> *As some of you already know in the beginning of february my Grandfather had past away. Being in and out of the hospital and the funeral were very costly as most of you know. Were having a beneifit Bar-B-Que on March 31st to help out. Gaby's Bar-B-Que is donating the cooking of the briskets and were also going to have some rides out there just as an attraction. Anyone can bring there cars, trucks, SUV's, imports, etc. etc. to show if you like.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there homie to show support. Sorry to here about your grandfather............ :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2007, 05:53 PM~7430196
> *cept for off topic thats where its going down!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 7 2007, 09:27 PM~7431953
> *I getting pig skin in the LS................... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DUB Magazine Car Show & Concert in
HOUSTON, TX AUGUST 26, 2007 12PM-6PM 

RELIANT CENTER
1 RELIANT PARK 
HOUSTON, TX 77054 HALLS D&E

CARS ROLL IN SATURDAY August 25th
Car roll in is on SATURDAY between 2pm and 4pm. You must be pre-registered and paid, or you will be turned away. This roll in time is firm. NO SUNDAY load-in. Failure to load in on SATURDAY will constitute the elimination of your car from the show without refund. When you check in you will receive to wristband for you and your passenger. You will be allowed back in to the building on SUNDAY with your wristband at 8am.

BOOTH DISPLAY VEHICLES
Cars going in an exhibitor booth, must roll in between 1pm and 4pm. Please keep in mind that all display cars must fit entirely inside exhibitor booth.

All vehicles must have the gas cap taped off and the batteries must be disconnected. We will be strict on this due to fire codes. Please have hoods up and batteries disconnected by 6pm on Saturday For inspection. Failure to comply will result in disqualification and
removal from show.

YOUR SPACE
Your vehicle must stay inside the designated taped areas. You can’t have sponsor banners or displays around your vehicle. You can’t bring in outside food and beverage into halls. Any such items brought in will be confiscated and destroyed.

FUEL REQUIREMENTS
All vehicles must have less than 1/4 of a tank of gas - the gas cap must be taped up or locked.

Battery cables must be disconnected. Cars are not to be started on any show day at any time, under any circumstances.

EXIT
The event is scheduled to end at 6pm. No cars will be admitted leave prior to 6pm. Once the public safely clears the venue, cars will be allowed to exit.

ABSOLUTELY NO SUNDAY ROLL IN.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 7 2007, 06:35 PM~7430584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


skatein on 72's.........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 7 2007, 01:36 PM~7428557
> *x2 the man has skills.
> 
> You need to come up with a logo for deathdealer.  his yellow stamp makes the pics look tacky.
> ...



I almost did...I was doin the shield and crossing 2 axes like on his bike....then I looked at MY logo and thought it was too friggin similar...So i just went with the Yellow text he has grown accustom to.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 7 2007, 01:47 PM~7428632
> *te aventaste buey....
> 
> looks good, how does it look in BW? for printing purposes you know.
> *


That version is for use only in full color...

Otherwise...take out the color glows on this and THATS what its supposed to look like....BUT its not gonna have only one embodyment. I plan on making a few variables.










There are other color combos too...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 7 2007, 03:54 PM~7430199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea ,i know..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 7 2007, 10:29 PM~7433013
> *That version is for use only in full color...
> 
> Otherwise...take out the color glows on this and THATS what its supposed to look like....BUT its not gonna have only one embodyment.  I plan on making a few variables.
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

i cant sleep..........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2007, 11:07 PM~7433381
> *i cant sleep..........
> *



ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 8 2007, 12:07 AM~7433381
> *i cant sleep..........
> *


Want some cookies and milk!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

weekends creepin up , and th weather is lookin gangsta


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

MORNING HTOWN....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 8 2007, 06:21 AM~7434723
> *weekends creepin up , and th weather is lookin gangsta
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 8 2007, 08:13 AM~7434991
> *si
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 7 2007, 11:06 PM~7433365
> *
> *


Thanks...I was trying to stay away from something club specific...because I am planning on using it for anything photo related. NME (enemy) sounds cool enough yet stands for New Media Experience which to me sounds pro enough. I almost went with CityatDark (which I was told sounded evil) or StellarPartyNights, which would immediately force me into a club scene niche.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 8 2007, 06:31 AM~7434913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good enough for me.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://offtopicriots.21.forumer.com/index....bdf1c30fc75b8e7


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 8 2007, 09:52 AM~7435349
> *http://offtopicriots.21.forumer.com/index....bdf1c30fc75b8e7
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 8 2007, 09:30 AM~7435244
> *Good enough for me.
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

If anyone has any question on the HLC picnic you can contact one of the Board directors


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

traitors


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 8 2007, 09:55 AM~7435771
> *If anyone has any question on the HLC picnic you can contact one of the Board directors
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 8 2007, 10:27 AM~7435946
> *traitors
> *



look at you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ls is being sprayed..
gotta make sure i got my orange peel patterns on it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 11:52 AM~7436108
> *ls is being sprayed..
> gotta make sure i got my orange peel patterns on it..
> *


 :cheesy: make sure to squeeze the oranges :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 11:52 AM~7436108
> *ls is being sprayed..
> gotta make sure i got my orange peel patterns on it..
> *


Sun dry the orange peels and use them for patterns.............. :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 8 2007, 10:52 AM~7436108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just glue the skins right on it!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

when not painting i a booth , WET THE FLOOR. and walls if possible, to avoid dirt and debris in your paint.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 8 2007, 12:03 PM~7436164
> *when not painting i a booth , WET THE FLOOR. and walls if possible, to avoid dirt and debris in your paint.
> *


he knows that. 

:twak: <- will that get me banned? hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

all this banning is some bullshit....isn't this all in fun?? can't call darkness a *****.....or talk about his orange tree.....wtf is layitlow coming to????...next we won't be able to call danny fat boy....hahah....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Did I miss some censorship issues or something?? Hmm maybe we need to develop our own inside code for insults. Like "Fresh Florida squeeze" means...well...u know. hmmmm


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 09:52 AM~7436108
> *ls is being sprayed..
> gotta make sure i got my orange peel patterns on it..
> *


orange you gonna paint 713 diva ride ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 8 2007, 06:29 AM~7434908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My apologies to a car club that I accidentally omitted. HAHA thanks for noticing before someone else did!! :biggrin: You stare closely at something for so long and not take a step back...sometimes you just need someone else to look at it and see things you missed.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 8 2007, 12:15 PM~7436224
> * :twak:  <- will that get me banned?  hno:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 8 2007, 11:37 AM~7436593
> *orange you gonna paint 713 diva ride ?? :biggrin:
> *


yea,shes next


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 8 2007, 01:39 PM~7436601
> *My apologies to a car club that I accidentally omitted. HAHA thanks for noticing before someone else did!! :biggrin:   You stare closely at something for so long and not take a step back...sometimes you just need someone else to look at it and see things you missed.
> *


forgot about me too :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 8 2007, 02:20 PM~7436793
> *forgot about me too  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

i got tired of registering on the other forums... people getting shut down... Mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dang.. i got some chisme i'm dying to yap about. but dang it.. i can't.. would start so much drama again.. :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chisme make the day fun here


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

post it on the new offtopicriotpuntocom


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 8 2007, 01:20 PM~7436793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

does anyone have a hook up on some 175/75 r14 white wall tires,i need some immediately


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 8 2007, 01:20 PM~7436793
> *forgot about me too  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: falta el mio....NO RIDERS of AMERICA UNITED


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

buttcracks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

puttin in work...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where them haters at where them haters at mannnn


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2007, 09:07 PM~7440783
> *where them haters at where them haters at mannnn
> *


pop my trunk,pop my ,pop my ,pop my trunk.
yep yep yep yepppppp


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic what color are the patterns going to be


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 8 2007, 09:27 PM~7440976
> *sic what color are the patterns going to be
> *


youll see... simple and clean..
colors are custom mix by yours truely


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 10:00 PM~7440698
> *
> 
> 
> ...



do yo' thing talent man  



i know a guy with a boattail riviera that needs a paintjob :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

and to think all this is costing me nothing, besides paint :0 


thanks big homie for hooking me up....saved me some money.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Mar 8 2007, 09:39 PM~7441098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem.. dont mind helping friends when i can


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mambo's sat nite mar 10th.....fuck ups stay home....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 8 2007, 10:51 PM~7441259
> *mambo's sat nite mar 10th.....fuck ups stay home....
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 8 2007, 10:51 PM~7441259
> *mambo's sat nite mar 10th.....fuck ups stay home....
> *



Where that be? I probably be at Copa or Milan Saturday night.

Friday however...imma be in the VIP taking pics of...

:biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how good is this club crome


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

U'r hoie is gone off them Corona's...................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

U'r homie is gone off them Corona's...............Thanx Louie and Chunky!

Going to sleep good 2night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 8 2007, 11:11 PM~7441485
> *how good is this club crome
> *



no smoking inside...near river oaks on shepherd...very pretentious...Dress code strictly enforced...AND its $20 to get in that night....but more to chill in Vida's VIP. So I dunno if it would be something you get into....dont know what clubs you like.

CROMELOUNGE.COM


I personally dont like it, but hey....asi es la VIDA! pun intended.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Mar 8 2007, 11:51 PM~7441259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


metal detectors?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Bunch of ninjas up in here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 11:00 PM~7440698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice & smooth


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 9 2007, 12:03 AM~7441404
> *Where that be?  I probably be at Copa or Milan Saturday night.
> 
> Friday however...imma be in the VIP taking pics of...
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 9 2007, 03:58 AM~7442824
> *no smoking inside...near river oaks on shepherd...very pretentious...Dress code strictly enforced...AND its $20 to get in that night....but more to chill in Vida's VIP.  So I dunno if it would be something you get into....dont know what clubs you like.
> 
> CROMELOUNGE.COM
> ...


is that the club that is on the 2nd floor above where birra porrettis use to be in river oaks?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


400.00


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 9 2007, 09:03 AM~7443309
> *que?
> 400.00
> *


$150.00 you deliver


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

<BIG>WOW I COULDN'T HELP MYSELF A CAPRICE WITH A PHANTOM FRONT END


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Mar 9 2007, 09:07 AM~7443330
> *<BIG>WOW I COULDN'T HELP MYSELF A CAPRICE WITH A PHANTOM FRONT END
> *


someone had a lot of money to burn. even put ricer stickers on the windows.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 08:04 AM~7443318
> *$150.00 you deliver
> *



Im not Mattress Mac...  :biggrin: 



TODAY!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 9 2007, 07:46 AM~7443231
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


no mames buey..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 9 2007, 09:14 AM~7443364
> *Im not Mattress Mac...   :biggrin:
> TODAY!
> *


should have sold it to me last saturday when i rented the uhaul to move and was offering 300.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 08:48 AM~7443524
> *should have sold it to me last saturday when i rented the uhaul to move and was offering 300.
> *



i offered 300 too and i would come pick it up....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 9 2007, 07:22 AM~7443152
> *fk it then i'll stay home  :angry:
> corner of harrisburg @ s.wayside.  where taco cabana use to be
> metal detectors?
> *


Ahhh ok I know where Mambos is...I been living in SW so long now and stuff keeps changing in SE soo much. I miss tha hood.  


No metal detectors....they have HPD though. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 07:58 AM~7443288
> *is that the club that is on the 2nd floor above where birra porrettis use to be in river oaks?
> *



Naw there isnt a second floor here. The front of the club doesnt face shepherd. I dunno if that helps.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Crome Outside


















Crome Inside


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

place looks too nice id feel uncomfortable there!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 11:40 AM~7444141
> *place looks too nice id feel uncomfortable there!
> *


X2 one of those snobby places.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dont be skurred


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 9 2007, 12:00 PM~7444261
> *dont be skurred
> *


i'm not a baller.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 11:19 AM~7444338
> *i'm not a baller.
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 12:20 PM~7444344
> *x2
> *


see you after work, baller. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 11:20 AM~7444350
> *see you after work, baller.  :uh:
> *


there n ready


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 12:25 PM~7444382
> *there n ready
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 11:28 AM~7444400
> *
> *


still got that rule for sale?

trade even for the skurts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 12:31 PM~7444420
> *still got that rule for sale?
> 
> trade even for the skurts
> *


LOL, sold it to vato in shop.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2007, 04:02 PM~7437428
> *
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2007, 11:41 PM~7441128
> *and to think all this is costing me nothing, besides paint  :0
> thanks big homie for hooking me up....saved me some money.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 11:40 AM~7444141
> *place looks too nice id feel uncomfortable there!
> *


Put your Dickies on in step up in the club................ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2007, 01:03 PM~7444629
> *Put your Dickies on in step up in the club................ :biggrin:
> *


just tell them you are related to Jesse James West Coast Choppers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 9 2007, 01:04 PM~7444639
> *SI
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MAYBE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Disclaimer: Houston Lowriders topic is lame...*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Mar 9 2007, 11:05 AM~7443900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Its Friday. ****** prolly trying to catch up on work from fuckin around all week on lil and off topic forums.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 01:18 PM~7444745
> *Its Friday. ****** prolly trying to catch up on work from fuckin around all week on lil and off topic forums.
> 
> 
> *


true. trying to finish stuff here that needs to be ready for the shop to build.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

check out the vehicle section for more pics asking 2500/obo


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Say no to G bodies.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2007, 10:00 PM~7440698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 02:28 PM~7445170
> *Say no to G bodies.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone from H.L.C. recognize El Tejanito?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 9 2007, 01:38 PM~7445229
> *nice!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

saw a LIL member on 225 earlier.. all rolling window down and waving like a groupie. aint sayin names though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.deadsilencemovie.net/


at gas station.. dude from the boxx gave me "advance screening" pass for this moving..was thinking cool.. then i checked date.. its 1 day before it comes out in theatres. :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 11:47 AM~7444189
> *X2 one of those snobby places.
> *


all the ladies have bolt ons in those clubs      :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 01:04 PM~7444638
> *just tell them you are related to Jesse James West Coast Choppers
> *


 :thumbsup: 

U think that would work for me too................


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 02:28 PM~7445170
> *Say no to G bodies.
> *


That a serious :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Mar 9 2007, 09:07 AM~7443330
> *<BIG>WOW I COULDN'T HELP MYSELF A CAPRICE WITH A PHANTOM FRONT END
> *


thatsnot it that bitch got chrome undies too


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 9 2007, 12:12 PM~7444691
> *
> x2 but fk it im going anyway, imma make that place hood!
> 
> *


If you get in....find me


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 9 2007, 03:42 PM~7445956
> *http://www.deadsilencemovie.net/
> at gas station.. dude from the boxx gave me "advance screening" pass for this moving..was thinking cool..  then i checked date.. its 1 day before it comes out in theatres.    :twak:
> *



1 or 2 days is about as advanced as it gets for a screening...early enough for the newspaper folks to see it and trash it in the reviews. U gotta be industry or maybe a hacker to see it before that.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 9 2007, 08:24 PM~7446996
> *1 or 2 days is about as advanced as it gets for a screening...early enough for the newspaper folks to see it and trash it in the reviews.  U gotta be industry or maybe a hacker to see it before that.... :0
> *


naw.. i usually get advance screening passes couple months before they come out. passes look same as ones radio station gave me. its just one pass that says "admit two" and has date/location. dont even give em up at ticket booth.. just just wave u thru.  

those advance screenings are little different.. they search you for cameras before going in.. and walk around keeping eye out for bootleggers. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 9 2007, 08:22 PM~7446985
> *If you get in....find me
> *


i actually was gonna go..but this afternoon i got caught up working on 96.. and now i'm all pissed and dirty and aint up for it.. maybe tomorrow nite. where u gonna be at? copa cabana or someshyt like that?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here ya go..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

candy over that? or is that final product? hell, looks good as is..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 9 2007, 11:34 PM~7448303
> *candy over that? or is that final product?  hell, looks good as is..
> *


final :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2007, 11:46 PM~7448061
> *here ya go..
> 
> *


 #76092

Ride coming out nice homies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 10 2007, 12:35 AM~7448309
> *final :biggrin:
> *


Did you find the other parts you were looking for?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 10 2007, 12:52 AM~7448676
> *Did you find the other parts you were looking for?
> *


gonna go check them out today...most likely i'll have to buy them


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2007, 09:46 PM~7448061
> *here ya go..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic u got down that looks bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2007, 11:46 PM~7448061
> *here ya go..
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice..... i wanna show you sum suff hit me up when you on your nexr roof dog show ya how to get down cali style......... but that shit looks nice well on yo way dog


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 10 2007, 12:25 PM~7450202
> *gonna go check them out today...most likely i'll have to buy them
> *


Cool. Also you can check in the parts topic. I found the parts I needed in there..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2007, 01:07 PM~7450907
> *thats nice..... i wanna show you sum suff hit me up when you on your nexr roof dog show ya how to get down cali style......... but that shit looks nice well on yo way dog
> *


 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star when is going to start on yours


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 10 2007, 01:16 PM~7450948
> *lone star when is going to start on yours
> *


who knows


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 10 2007, 01:07 PM~7450907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

roof top.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 10 2007, 05:30 PM~7451859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow... dress all in that ass


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2007, 07:28 PM~7451851
> *roof top.
> 
> *


U got down on the LS homie! Clean...................... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks dad


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

copa huh


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2007, 08:45 PM~7452109
> *thanks dad
> *


 :thumbsup: Son. Mainly waiting to see what the bike is going to look like........... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone who got DH's phone # tell that ***** to call me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who going to mambos 2nite? call a *****.. bored as hell


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2007, 08:03 PM~7451971
> *wow... dress all in that ass
> *


DAS NT THE DRESS DAS ME :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 06:58 AM~7443288
> *is that the club that is on the 2nd floor above where birra porrettis use to be in river oaks?
> *



that's sherlucks


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0LjrhGB_yM

:cheesy: 


video quality is bad


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pased by , not a motherfuckin thing going on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

it was aight


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say darkness...that paint job came out tight as hell...you gettin there homie....don't forget what we talked bout doin at the picnic... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 10 2007, 11:40 PM~7453113
> *say darkness...that paint job came out tight as hell...you gettin there homie....don't forget what we talked bout doin at the picnic... :biggrin:
> *



for the love of god, not in public please.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 10 2007, 11:58 PM~7453215
> *for the love of god, not in public please.
> *



YOU CAN JOIN IN TOO...BUT...YOU GOTTA PAY TO PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 10 2007, 06:47 PM~7452122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. im gettin my stuff ready.. am i gunna stripe your car??


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was mambos good today


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 12:30 AM~7453389
> *me either.. youll see..
> 
> cool.. glad to see him bring it out..
> ...



si...gold leaf too...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 10 2007, 11:38 PM~7453415
> *si...gold leaf too...
> *


silver leaf u mean.. gold wont match


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body going to the dallas car show next weekend or the one at the flea market here in houston


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 11 2007, 01:56 AM~7453486
> *any body going to the dallas car show next weekend or the one at the flea market here in houston
> *


I'll be at the one in Dallas................. :biggrin: 

Repping Solo Riders of America C.C.................... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 01:30 AM~7453389
> *me either.. youll see..
> 
> *


Let me know what show it's going to be at so I can be like............... :thumbsup: :worship: hno: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 01:30 AM~7453389
> *me either.. youll see..
> 
> cool.. glad to see him bring it out..
> ...


if thats the case.. i'll be there too..and capala paint needs some warranty work on the pinstriping.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 11 2007, 01:11 AM~7453735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no prob


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 11 2007, 01:09 AM~7453730
> *
> 
> Repping Solo Riders of America C.C.................... :0
> *


has this been approved by texas gold.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2007, 09:07 AM~7454163
> *has this been approved by texas gold.
> *


thought he was in Sic Paint Job cc now?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 11 2007, 02:09 AM~7453730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proud member, but will always rep the SRA


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## 71383cut (Jan 1, 2007)

Anybody heard of Hpnotiq Dreamz C.C.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nope never heard of them hows oing to the rodeo today


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos going to the rodeo today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..todays go tejano day huh.. no wonder all wets gettin their trucks washed.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 11 2007, 01:34 PM~7455122
> *oh..todays go tejano day huh..  no wonder all wets gettin their trucks washed.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up coca pearl hows dallas i will be up there during the week


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 08:53 AM~7454140
> *lrm houston if everything goes good...
> *


Kool. Well you have to get a move on it son.................


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone have any LS trim clips....looking for the ones up front they are a little diffrent from the rest of the car


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 10:24 AM~7454353
> *:0 ....since you a fellow LS driver, i guess i 'll let you make it. :biggrin:
> 
> *


Thanx Sir! I want let another LS driver down........................ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 11 2007, 02:12 PM~7455280
> *was up coca pearl hows dallas i will be up there during the week
> *


What'z up homie? We cruise every weekend here? We have two cruising spots on Saturday nights and cruise twice on Sunday's


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool am only going up there cuz there some land rigs that they own me money


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 11 2007, 02:25 PM~7455359
> *cool am only going up there cuz there some land rigs that they own me money
> *


Pull out the collection plate homie!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 11 2007, 12:13 PM~7455288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somebody broke them...:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 02:31 PM~7455393
> *tell me bout it.. donate me sum money.. i need to get my custom made choppaz.. im a slab the bike out..
> i already got the air vents installed
> 
> *


I trying to get some work done on the LS, but need new tires 3wheelin is killem....... :machinegun:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 12:47 AM~7453444
> *silver leaf u mean.. gold wont match
> *



got gold daytons on it now mayne....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2007, 02:56 PM~7455504
> *got gold daytons on it now mayne....
> *


How many rims you are gong to buy homie............I see you in other topics buying up the block.............. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 11 2007, 12:35 PM~7455412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so.. u car is blue and white.. u need some chrome d's on it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 02:14 PM~7455290
> *anyone have any LS trim clips....looking for the ones up front they are a little diffrent from the rest of the car
> *


u talkin about the pop in style ones? think i got a few lying around. i'll look.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nope..cant find em..

but if you need just there push pin to hold the clip in..

http://northlandfasteners.biz/Store/index....5a1259205a8e2f2

and here you should find the clip, if thats part you need.

http://northlandfasteners.biz/Store/index.php?cPath=25_63


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man o man.. i went out to look for those clips.. and had drama wif neighbor.. i'm having my house painted..and man is bitchin that some tiny bit of overspray got on his rusty 80's truck. and wants $50 for the damage. man came around into my driveway wanting to box.. almost popped em. uh oh..cops here now.. be back in a few.. i hope.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mannnn.. drama.. but its all good. po po's didnt take me in. my neighbor was fixin to box the police when they told em they couldnt take me in. had him handcuffed for awhile. funny stuff..




why so quiet? where everybody at? something going on i wasnt invited to?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like us both arent invited


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

people at the rodeo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

(curse wurd hurr) the rodeo


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

he is the first youngest kid to perfome at the rodeo he is hispanic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

big bird u didnt go to irvington


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

emilio


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 11 2007, 02:01 PM~7455520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but wut it dew


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

texasgold car came out bad ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 11 2007, 09:16 PM~7457684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 11 2007, 01:09 AM~7453730
> *I'll be at the one in Dallas................. :biggrin:
> 
> Repping Solo Riders of America C.C.................... :0
> *



gotta be a member 1st b4 repping


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 08:04 PM~7457553
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

top is black now :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 11 2007, 08:04 PM~7457553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see i see.. no gold.. it will kill it.. listen to the painter


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 09:09 PM~7458143
> *top is black now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how it come out?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

anybody need front end for a 81 lac??????????? got whole front end trying to sell upgrading to a 90 so got extra front end


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 11 2007, 10:09 PM~7458144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


came out good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 09:12 PM~7458179
> *just bought a LS....throw some Ds on it.
> 
> came out good
> *


coo coo.. post them pics in my pain topic...
gracias


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2007, 09:12 PM~7458173
> *anybody need front end for a 81 lac??????????? got whole front end trying to sell upgrading to a 90 so got extra front end
> *



x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

look pat


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 09:09 PM~7458143
> *top is black now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2007, 10:17 PM~7458217
> *look pat
> 
> 
> ...


lets get to it....im down to help :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 09:21 PM~7458250
> *lets get to it....im down to help :biggrin:
> *



just got it going last night now its maintaince time


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2007, 10:22 PM~7458260
> *just got it going last night now its maintaince time
> *


  thats what i like to here.....the old school cats making a comeback


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 09:23 PM~7458277
> *  thats what i like to here.....the old school cats making a comeback
> *


  

drove by irvington and looked like thugville


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma start my own shop.. when guys can't even afford sic's cheap prices, they can come to me.. 

RaTtLe kAn KuStUmZ!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2007, 11:26 PM~7458308
> *
> 
> drove by irvington and looked like thugville
> *


 :angry: sorry


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2007, 10:17 PM~7458217
> *look pat
> 
> 
> ...




daaammmn.........a ghost from the ashes



who did that for you? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 11 2007, 09:30 PM~7458353
> *daaammmn.........a ghost from the ashes
> 
> who did that for you? :biggrin:
> *



me and oscar


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2007, 10:32 PM~7458368
> *me and oscar
> *




so i guess your arm tired from handin him tools :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




j/k foolio, its about time


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 11 2007, 09:34 PM~7458399
> *so i guess your arm tired from handin him tools :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/k foolio, its about time
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


just like u hand them to me at work :0 


c u @ the shop 2morrow biach :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

wuz up h-town! how was irvington ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2007, 10:36 PM~7458422
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> just like u hand them to me at work :0
> c u @ the shop 2morrow biach  :biggrin:
> *




ass :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2007, 10:21 PM~7458849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u took your d's off?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

old school ways needs to come back and show how we use to do in richmond like them old days


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 10:21 PM~7458858
> *u took your d's off?
> *


naw


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2007, 10:28 PM~7458922
> *naw
> *


ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 10:30 PM~7458943
> *ok
> *


dont ask such foolish questions...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2007, 10:36 PM~7458995
> *dont ask such foolish questions...
> *


but i am a fool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

current project-713 divas"cutty"
next in line-lonestar & ??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Mar 11 2007, 10:42 PM~7458488
> *wuz up h-town! how was irvington  ?
> *


too many cops


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 11 2007, 08:38 PM~7457337
> *people at the rodeo
> *


fuck the rodeo.

rodeo=car show for horses?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2007, 11:17 PM~7458217
> *look pat
> 
> 
> ...


get it ready to ride i see old plates and inspection


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 08:04 PM~7457553
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean frito...good choice of color for the top..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 01:54 PM~7445681
> *anyone from H.L.C. recognize El Tejanito?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: .. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2007, 11:46 PM~7448061
> *here ya go..
> 
> 
> ...


like those colors, nice & clean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 11 2007, 01:56 AM~7453486
> *any body going to the dallas car show next weekend or the one at the flea market here in houston
> *


flea market


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 10:04 PM~7457553
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *ilive right here in 5th ward off of 610 hardy toll road.u need to come ride with us on sunday nights on irvinton boulevard at crosstimbers.thers alot bad ass rides out there.i have a 95,two of my boys got 95s,one has a 94,3 other boys of mine got 96s.and there some people around here that are ridin that we are trying to recruit.maybe start a ss club.i looks clean when u see about 8 or 9 impala ss,s come down in line hurtin them boyz.
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2007, 02:28 PM~7445170
> *Say no to G bodies.
> *


need a couple more g-bodies for the other side of the driveway.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

shortdog, the bolt didn't work. think there's a nut that i'm missing on the inside of the fender, probably suppose to be welded on?? :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 10:09 PM~7458144
> *d's or stars...
> damnbitch looks good... can i borrow it
> 
> ...


listen to the payer.... :biggrin:.....i'll tell you why later bish...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=325159

Don't need it or crave it. :happysad:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2007, 06:04 AM~7459926
> *shortdog, the bolt didn't work.  think there's a nut that i'm missing on the inside of the fender, probably suppose to be welded on??  :dunno:
> *


Yea should have a welded nut on the fender.....
Went by yur crib yesterday but u didn't pick up yur phone......I was taking Betty out for a spin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 12 2007, 08:55 AM~7460079
> *Yea should have a welded nut on the fender.....
> Went by yur crib yesterday but u didn't pick up yur phone......I was taking Betty out for a spin.
> *


i was in the backyard storing stuff in the shed. should have gone ghetto and honked your horn until i looked out. will roll this coming weekend with you, i'll hold the ak-fo'7.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2007, 09:10 AM~7460126
> *:cheesy:
> *


please, no postwh0ring. hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2007, 10:46 PM~7448061
> *here ya go..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 10:09 PM~7458143
> *top is black now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good fredo.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2007, 07:47 AM~7459881
> *need a couple more g-bodies for the other side of the driveway.
> 
> 
> ...


a lot of room in the back for some more cars. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2007, 08:05 AM~7460376
> *looks good fredo.
> *


like you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

right here shortdog. come over tonight after 8pm if you get a chance.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 12 2007, 10:08 AM~7460382
> *a lot of room in the <s>back</s> side for some more cars. :biggrin:
> *


   

too bad i don't have an RV.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2007, 10:12 AM~7460399
> *
> 
> too bad i don't have an RV.
> *


you know what i meant messican.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 12 2007, 10:16 AM~7460407
> *you know what i meant messican.
> *


when are you going to come skinnydip in my pool. :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2007, 10:18 AM~7460417
> *when are you going to come skinnydip in my pool.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: just gimme the word and a girl and im there!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=316333&st=20


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2007, 09:09 AM~7460385
> *like you
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2007, 10:25 AM~7460458
> *:roflmao:
> *


no post wh0ring :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2007, 10:54 AM~7460621
> *:cheesy:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7460649

opinions?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 11 2007, 11:31 PM~7459314
> *current project-713 divas"cutty"
> next in line-lonestar & ??
> 
> *


yup... i forgot who goes in the ?? marks..


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2007, 06:31 AM~7460006
> *listen to the payer.... :biggrin:.....i'll tell you why later bish...
> *


alright.. if you say so ... call me up and well talk..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2007, 10:14 AM~7460737
> *yup... i forgot who goes in the ?? marks..
> You know hoe!!!!!! :biggrin:
> alright.. if you say so ... call me up and well talk..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 12 2007, 11:22 AM~7460782
> *
> *


what's up man, after work? where can we meet at for transaction? i usually go 290/i-10/610south.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2007, 11:32 PM~7458368
> *me and oscar
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2007, 10:14 AM~7460737
> *yup... i forgot who goes in the ?? marks..
> 
> alright.. if you say so ... call me up and well talk..
> *



:biggrin: .....all good homie...i know you lookin out for me...but i got some plans....trust me....it involves you and your work.....  .....



:0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry7460815


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2007, 11:32 AM~7460832
> *:biggrin: .....all good homie...i know you lookin out for me...but i got some plans....trust me....it involves you and your work.....  .....
> :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry7460815
> *


 :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7460826

undercover owning :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This fool has been having his craigslist posting of his chevelle for going on 8 months already. Should have realized a '70 chevelle project won't get him no where near 8 g's.

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/292605668.html

:twak:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice house dj latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 12 2007, 11:42 AM~7460882
> *nice house dj latin
> *


thanks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 12 2007, 11:42 AM~7460882
> *nice house dj latin
> *


proof hes ballin


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

look at all this guys ballin in here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2007, 11:47 AM~7460924
> *proof hes ballin
> *


nah, i'm a po' messican


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Mar 12 2007, 09:22 AM~7460782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hummm thats good to hear.. call me up later after work.. we'll talk..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2007, 11:51 AM~7460963
> *nah, i'm a po' messican
> *


and Ima rich white boy :uh:


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2007, 12:05 PM~7461050
> *and Ima rich white boy :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2007, 12:10 PM~7461090
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2007, 12:13 PM~7461107
> *
> *


x2


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whores


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hey michael pm me your last name... LOL!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man....my homie wrecked his car last night.....so....parting out 96 lincoln towncar....back half gone....from doors forward still good....motor and tranny still good....all interior good....let me know if you or anyone you know needs parts... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2007, 01:35 PM~7461714
> *man....my homie wrecked his car last night.....so....parting out 96 lincoln towncar....back half gone....from doors forward still good....motor and tranny still good....all interior good....let me know if you or anyone you know needs parts... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


nah, ford.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2007, 12:42 PM~7461754
> *nah, ford.
> *



is mazda made by ford?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry7462161



EBAYOWNAGE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2007, 02:43 PM~7462141
> *is mazda made by ford?
> *


orly?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hi!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2007, 01:52 PM~7462212
> *orly?
> *


 :biggrin: 
si.com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:loco:  :wow: :werd:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2007, 03:20 PM~7455610
> *whos fault is that.. switch happy ass *****
> 
> *


I have to give it to the people out here............ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2007, 10:04 PM~7457553
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


From this pic looks like my ride on 13's..................It's clean homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2007, 10:59 PM~7458056
> *gotta be a member 1st b4 repping
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i got tha caprice to tha house today look real nice with the red and gold thangs up on there can't wait to see what the Z's look like but kinda like the red a gold better.......we'll see


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looking for car club in houston area. with no rules, or meetings, or dues.. and i dont make bbq or wash cars...


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 12 2007, 07:00 PM~7464315
> *looking for car club in houston area. with no rules, or meetings, or dues.. and i dont make bbq or wash cars...
> 
> 
> *


yea right


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 10 2007, 11:56 PM~7453486
> *any body going to the dallas car show next weekend or the one at the flea market here in houston
> *


we r going to dallas :cheesy: just got some new batteries , so we can hop at there


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2007, 07:09 PM~7464398
> *we r going to dallas :cheesy:  just got some new batteries , so we can hop at there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 10 2007, 11:35 PM~7453401
> *was mambos good today
> *


mambos was good,not many lowlows but the ones that show were badass  it can b a good hang out place,
mambos = 95% lowriders and about 5% dubs (sixty8pimp)was the only one :biggrin: 
irvingnton was packed then a mo, but 80% dubs  and about 20% lowlows :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2007, 07:22 PM~7464531
> *mambos was good,not many lowlows but the ones that show were badass    it can b a good hang out place,
> mambos = 95% lowriders and about 5% dubs (sixty8pimp)was the only one :biggrin:
> irvingnton  was packed then a mo, but 80% dubs   and about 20% lowlows :uh:
> *



pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2007, 08:22 PM~7464531
> *mambos was good,not many lowlows but the ones that show were badass    it can b a good hang out place,
> mambos = 95% lowriders and about 5% dubs (sixty8pimp)was the only one :biggrin:
> irvingnton  was packed then a mo, but 80% dubs   and about 20% lowlows :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2007, 08:34 PM~7464622
> *pics?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: didn't go to either said i was going to both sorry ha to work sat i was tired as hell.......then sunday made homie finish my car...so that meant i had to babysit him all day till my shit was done got there at 9 am done by 8 i was like im going home


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2007, 06:22 PM~7464531
> *mambos was good,not many lowlows but the ones that show were badass    it can b a good hang out place,
> mambos = 95% lowriders and about 5% dubs (sixty8pimp)was the only one :biggrin:
> irvingnton  was packed then a mo, but 80% dubs   and about 20% lowlows :uh:
> *


yeah we were out on irvington yesterday not that many lowlows


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2007, 05:57 PM~7464277
> *i got tha caprice to tha house today look real nice with the red and gold thangs up on there can't wait to see what the Z's look like but kinda like the red a gold better.......we'll see
> *


email me some pics slim

[email protected]


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2007, 05:47 AM~7459881
> *need a couple more g-bodies for the other side of the driveway.
> 
> 
> ...



baller.... that's a BIG house...u gonna start a family ....hell u got a swiming pool richie rich....j/k...hope u have more than one a/c system if not save your $$$big electric bill$$...if you need appliance let me know i got da hook up


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

post some pics slim


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

who know a good body man that can do some serious molding?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 12 2007, 07:24 PM~7465040
> *baller.... that's a BIG house...u gonna start a family ....hell u got  a swiming pool richie rich....j/k...hope u have more than one a/c system if not save your $$$big electric bill$$...if you need appliance let me know i got da hook up
> *


yea i got hit in the head with a icicle this past weekend from the new a/c


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2007, 08:41 PM~7465221
> *yea i got hit in the head with a icicle this past weekend from the new a/c
> *




fa' sho'


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 12 2007, 09:24 PM~7465041
> *post some pics slim
> *


nope not till its done sorry


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2007, 07:41 PM~7465221
> *yea i got hit in the head with a icicle this past weekend from the new a/c
> *



:biggrin: 

rivistyle and i had to take care of a fellow lowrider


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2007, 08:38 PM~7464660
> *:dunno: didn't go to either said i was going to both sorry ha to work sat i was tired as hell.......then sunday made homie finish my car...so that meant i had to babysit him all day till my shit was done got there at 9 am done by 8 i was like im going home
> *


I know what's that's like. Had to bibysitt my painter for three days to finish my car.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEP YEP


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2007, 10:24 PM~7465647
> *YEP YEP
> *


Going to have to take it back for more work.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got home from some stripes..
check it out


















the rest are in the paint and body section


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

no pics of the rest of it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 12 2007, 09:48 PM~7466469
> *no pics of the rest of it
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=251549&st=620


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who can do car a/c?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 13 2007, 12:02 AM~7466609
> *who can do car a/c?
> *


Get a fan from Home Depot homie................. :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 12 2007, 10:20 PM~7466756
> *Get a fan from Home Depot homie................. :wow:
> *


duct tape it to the dash board


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

funny shit
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2011364321


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 12:45 AM~7466959
> *duct tape it to the dash board
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Make sure it plugs into the cig. lighter...............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 12 2007, 11:15 PM~7467104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Make sure it plugs into the cig. lighter...............
> *


hood style..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 01:03 AM~7467060
> *funny shit
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2011364321
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 01:19 AM~7467128
> *hood style..
> *


That's the best way and only way to go.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 13 2007, 12:15 AM~7467104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Make sure it plugs into the cig. lighter...............
> *



bish...i used to roll like that back in the day.... :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fuckin tuesday, that means wednesday is tomorrow.

and its all down hill from there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 13 2007, 05:05 AM~7467638
> *fuckin tuesday, that means wednesday is tomorrow.
> 
> and its all down hill from there.
> ...


Everyday is the weekend for me homies................. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 13 2007, 07:00 AM~7467895
> *Everyday is the weekend for me homies................. :biggrin:
> *


Knowing that just makes my day better. 

Been up since 4. Putting in work by the time I know it its lunch time. Then I'm out this bitch by 2PM.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 13 2007, 08:05 AM~7467906
> *Knowing that just makes my day better.
> 
> Been up since 4. Putting in work by the time I know it its lunch time. Then I'm out this bitch by 2PM.
> *


It's going to go by quick homie.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 13 2007, 08:24 AM~7467954
> *no
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 13 2007, 05:05 AM~7467638
> *fuckin tuesday, that means wednesday is tomorrow.
> 
> and its all down hill from there.
> ...


why is wed called hump day? when most people smash on weekends?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

PIMPS SMASH ANY DAY...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TRUE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 13 2007, 08:54 AM~7468313
> *why is wed called hump day? when most people smash on weekends?
> *


No idea. Maybe. My hump day is Friday if that's the case.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Shit I'm tellin ya. Already going on 10:30 then an hour after to lunch. Then an hour after that get ready to go home.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously..can anybody do car a/c? check for leak, add freon? maybe change compressor if needed? wanna get 96 frosty before summer comes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my low i never drives has cold a/c but my daily dont. thats gangsta!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

35k http://www.customcarcool.com/ <- they local


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 13 2007, 09:54 AM~7468313
> *why is wed called hump day? when most people smash on weekends?
> *


I smash everyday homie. Charging the batteries now gettin ready to smash on the next bish.................. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

pimp


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey you guys ...for what I do...is this an ok shirt design? 









Its a two tone so done on a black shirt it only uses white and whatever color I want for her shirt and text. I was thinking of going orange to match the card I designed...









FRONT

The back side is more plain.

I also had to go back and edit the old pics I took and put MY logo on them so I tweaked them a little more and thought I'd share them. My former crew is still using their old ones and AHAHAH give me credit in teeny tiny letters on the site...AHAHAH


it says: "Partial Credit Prior to March 2007 to alberto Aguirre Jr. "












Enjoy!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bit clutered but nice


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 13 2007, 09:41 AM~7468533
> *35k    http://www.customcarcool.com/ <- they local
> 
> 
> ...



looks expensive/over priced


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2007, 10:54 AM~7468575
> *pimp
> *


Nope not me.................... :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 13 2007, 11:15 AM~7468683
> *looks expensive/over priced
> *


There is a red one here in Dallas going for $50K.............

I'm still collecting pennies so I can buy it............ :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 13 2007, 10:18 AM~7468700
> *There is a red one here in Dallas going for $50K.............
> 
> I'm still collecting pennies so I can buy it............ :angry:
> *



handle that.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 13 2007, 11:29 AM~7468764
> *handle that.
> 
> 
> *


Got 250 pennies and still going....................... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So is the field trip still on for this weekend? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 13 2007, 09:41 AM~7468533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think someone on LIL just sold one for over 70gs :0 .....so 35 seems fair


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 13 2007, 11:42 AM~7469161
> *i think someone on LIL just sold one for over 70gs :0 .....so 35 seems fair
> *


Doubt it is what it seems.

A 100 point convertible 57 chev. Matching numbers is a 3 digit car.

So for 35K I don't expect much. Sure it looks pretty on the outside in pictures. But for that price a clean drop 57 would ben sold before the for sale sign was put on it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7193187


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 13 2007, 12:58 PM~7469235
> *Doubt it is what it seems.
> 
> A 100 point convertible 57 chev. Matching numbers is a 3 digit car.
> ...


WELL, go take look at it..

CUSTOM CAR COOL 
1525-C North Post Oak Road 
Houston, TX 77055

(713) 680 9664/fax (713) 680 9186

or email us at: [email protected]


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 13 2007, 01:01 PM~7469252
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7193187
> *


The one here is the same color.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 13 2007, 08:21 AM~7468426
> *seriously..can anybody do car a/c?  check for leak, add freon?  maybe change compressor if needed?    wanna get 96 frosty before summer comes.
> *



i would but i dont have the adaptors to connect into the service ports


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 13 2007, 06:23 PM~7470976
> *i would i dont have the adaptors to connect into the service ports
> *


i got em... i think. but one of the gauges is shot.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 13 2007, 05:23 PM~7470976
> *i would i dont have the adaptors to connect into the service ports
> *



:uh: professional


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

messed chones


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

tambien eso


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2007, 06:43 PM~7471922
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got something back from the water jet


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 08:25 PM~7472299
> *got something back from the water jet
> 
> 
> ...


aluminum?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

1/4 steel


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 13 2007, 08:34 PM~7472373
> *aluminum?
> *


NOT ALUMINUM. JUST GANGSTA.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 13 2007, 08:39 PM~7472416
> *i love guys that wear tight wranglers*


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SO.


























ASSHOLE. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 13 2007, 08:52 PM~7472530
> *SO.
> ASSHOLE. :uh:
> *




:roflmao: 


love ya man............................................














and not in a tight wranglers way


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 13 2007, 07:55 PM~7472552
> *:roflmao:
> love ya man............................................
> and not in a tight wranglers way
> *


sureeeee


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 09:05 PM~7472669
> *sureeeee
> *




you want in on this :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HE DONT WANT NONE. SKURRED.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 13 2007, 09:29 PM~7472869
> *i'm gay dammit, and i don't care who knows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




double :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 13 2007, 09:32 PM~7472885
> *I GOT CAUGHT BEATING OFF TO AN ALVIN AND THE CHIPMONKS CHRISTMAS SPECIAL.
> *


GROSS DUDE. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 13 2007, 08:28 PM~7472858
> *i want my bosses cock in my ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 08:25 PM~7472299
> *got something back from the water jet
> 
> 
> ...



sic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 09:25 PM~7472299
> *got something back from the water jet
> 
> 
> ...


That's bad azz son................. :thumbsup: 

I need something made from the water jet.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my homie hooked it up..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2007, 12:06 AM~7473657
> *my homie hooked it up..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

muthafuckin HATE RAIN!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

good morning houston


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 12 2007, 09:24 PM~7465040
> *baller.... that's a BIG house...u gonna start a family ....hell u got  a swiming pool richie rich....j/k...hope u have more than one a/c system if not save your $$$big electric bill$$...if you need appliance let me know i got da hook up
> *


you do electrical? need some outside lights put on.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 13 2007, 08:05 AM~7467906
> *Knowing that just makes my day better.
> 
> Been up since 4. Putting in work by the time I know it its lunch time. Then I'm out this bitch by 2PM.
> *


baller :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2007, 11:03 AM~7468613
> *I also had to go back and edit the old pics I took and put MY logo on them so I tweaked them a little more and thought I'd share them.  My former crew is still using their old ones and AHAHAH give me credit in teeny tiny letters on the site...AHAHAH
> it says: "Partial Credit Prior to March 2007 to alberto Aguirre Jr. "
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 13 2007, 01:58 PM~7469528
> *WELL, go take look at it..
> 
> CUSTOM CAR COOL
> ...


right across from northwest mall on the other side of the tracks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 06:21 AM~7474893
> *baller  :uh:
> *


Aint got nothin on this 6.35/hr


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 06:26 AM~7474903
> *right across from northwest mall on the other side of the tracks.
> *


Straight up hood there.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Sun is peeking through in pearland.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 08:25 PM~7472299
> *got something back from the water jet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 06:26 AM~7474903
> *right across from northwest mall on the other side of the tracks.
> *


close to where i work.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2007, 06:02 AM~7474982
> *close to where i work.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2007, 08:02 AM~7474982
> *close to where i work.
> *


y el yesca?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=325159&st=40

i guess they banned him from posting


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 14 2007, 07:54 AM~7474965
> *Aint got nothin on this 6.35/hr
> *


pussay ass fences in my hood. barely press on them and they split. replaced rear fence yesterday with real wood. felt like shit with a fever but had to do it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 07:07 AM~7474991
> *pussay ass fences in my hood.  barely press on them and they split.  replaced rear fence yesterday with real wood.  felt like shit with a fever but had to do it.
> *


You don't need no fence where you at now. There no neegas there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 14 2007, 08:12 AM~7475005
> *You don't need no fence where you at now. There no neegas there.
> *


but there's pitbulls  and a nosey ass hag living behind me. don't want look over and catch her fingering a twatie while i'm in my pool skinnydippin' :burn: <---visual of me nekkid


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Guacala! 


Any fine bishes live round there?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 14 2007, 08:17 AM~7475014
> *Guacala!
> Any fine bishes live round there?
> *


oh hell yeah, remember the one i pointed out? well shortdog called me up saying "hey fool, you see that fine ass latina living a couple houses down from you?"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 08:19 AM~7475017
> *oh hell yeah, remember the one i pointed out?  well shortdog called me up saying "hey fool, you see that fine ass latina living a couple houses down from you?"
> *


WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU WAITING FOR HOOK A ***** UP


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 07:19 AM~7475017
> *oh hell yeah, remember the one i pointed out?  well shortdog called me up saying "hey fool, you see that fine ass latina living a couple houses down from you?"
> *


Oh yeah. 

Ha. Look at you two. Grown ass Perverted as DJ's. 






:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 14 2007, 08:23 AM~7475028
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU WAITING FOR HOOK A ***** UP
> *


She's a 10.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 14 2007, 08:24 AM~7475032
> *Oh yeah.
> 
> Ha. Look at you two. Grown ass  Perverted as DJ's.
> ...


Didn't even bring it up while talking about chinita rims. He already scoped out my block. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 08:25 AM~7475034
> *She's a 10.
> *


DAMN GOTTA GET MY A GAME OUT THE SAFE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 14 2007, 08:27 AM~7475041
> *DAMN GOTTA GET MY A GAME OUT THE SAFE
> *


This past weekend she was out in some small ass shorts, had all the good ole boys sitting on their lawns drinking Budweisers. :biggrin: 

BIGTIMEEDIT!! :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so is the weekend field trip canceled?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 14 2007, 08:37 AM~7475075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i always feel like somebody's watching me :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 14 2007, 08:39 AM~7475082
> *so is the weekend field trip canceled?
> *


my part yes, got to make a new gate and will be as tired as a moffugah.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

GOTTA GET MY GRIND ON TODAY...... GOTTA MAKE THEM 13'S FIT ON THE BIG BODY :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2007, 07:05 AM~7474986
> *:wave:
> *


hello


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 14 2007, 09:02 AM~7475156
> *GOTTA GET MY GRIND ON TODAY...... GOTTA MAKE THEM 13'S FIT ON THE BIG BODY :biggrin:
> *


  can't argue with that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 07:12 AM~7475006
> *but there's pitbulls   and a nosey ass hag living behind me.  don't want look over and catch her fingering a twatie while i'm in my pool skinnydippin'  :burn: <---visual of me nekkid
> *


cochino! :ugh: :burn: :barf: :banghead: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 07:05 AM~7474988
> *y el yesca?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: 

he made a topic bout it yday on OTR. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> Oh yeah.
> 
> Ha. Look at you two. Grown ass Perverted as DJ's.
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bbq my crib saturday.. if you gonna come in a low.. give me heads up and i'll save a good parking spot.  lows get VIP treatment in my driveway!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2007, 09:07 AM~7475173
> *:roflmao:
> 
> he made a topic bout it yday on OTR. :biggrin:
> *


crybaby.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Mar 14 2007, 09:07 AM~7475176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saturday fool, around 2pm. LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lookin like shit outside houston.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

let me step out and take a pic... brb....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

well that sucks...gonna be in htown today and tomorrow....shitty weather is not good for the carnival...hope tomorrow looks better...if not...i'll have to take my ass back on sat....kids gonna be pissed... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 14 2007, 11:16 AM~7475824
> *Lookin like shit outside houston.
> *


Same here in Dallas................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 10:24 AM~7475905
> *let me step out and take a pic... brb....
> *


no dont .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 14 2007, 11:30 AM~7475943
> *no dont .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 10:33 AM~7475960
> *:uh:
> *


Gud yob.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 05:18 AM~7474886
> *you do electrical?  need some outside lights put on.
> *



i do some but i also know 5 electrians that r friends


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 06:07 AM~7474991
> *pussay ass fences in my hood.  barely press on them and they split.  replaced rear fence yesterday with real wood.  felt like shit with a fever but had to do it.
> *



got an uncle that does fencing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Mar 14 2007, 12:27 PM~7476262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, i'll ring up impalastyle to get your #.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 11:53 AM~7476450
> * got my pops doing the rest of the fence since i had to come to work.
> cool, i'll ring up impalastyle to get your #.
> *



In this weather. Man. Much props.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 14 2007, 01:22 PM~7476623
> *In this weather. Man. Much props.
> *


Not today, when the rain passes he'll do the gate to the backyard. then on weekend we'll redo the rest.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its fucking hailing outside..
got dammit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2007, 02:16 PM~7476988
> *its fucking hailing outside..
> got dammit
> *


COVERED PARKING AT JOB


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 14 2007, 12:27 PM~7477053
> *COVERED PARKING AT JOB
> *


already


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

traffic is going to be a motherf----- going home.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

be there or be square...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 14 2007, 01:37 PM~7477512
> *be there or be square...
> 
> 
> ...


ill be making $$$$ so ill be square..  ..but my EMPIRE brothers will be reppin..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 14 2007, 01:37 PM~7477512
> *be there or be square...
> 
> 
> ...



is that right $25 for pedal cars? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 14 2007, 05:29 PM~7478285
> *is that right $25 for pedal cars? :0
> *


Hu$tleTown


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 10:53 AM~7476450
> *got my pops doing the rest of the fence since i had to come to work.
> cool, i'll ring up impalastyle to get your #.
> *



who???

u mean rivistyle


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 14 2007, 05:36 PM~7478351
> *who???
> 
> u mean rivistyle
> *


Yeah that n ga too.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 14 2007, 03:29 PM~7478285
> *is that right $25 for pedal cars? :0
> *


man my pockets aint that deep...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2007, 05:40 PM~7478383
> *man my pockets aint that deep...
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2007, 03:40 PM~7478379
> *Yeah that n       ga too.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

email me that pic i can use it at the shop


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh: 2 all the layitlow bishes


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh yea, who got stuck in the flooding today?

i did....

here's a shi...i mean crummy pic of beechnut at 59. notice the water up over the curbs, couldn't see em and i hit one. then i got to spend an hour tryin to get into my hood, tried 5 different ways in. all flooded out. :angry:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2007, 06:27 PM~7479077
> *oh yea, who got stuck in the flooding today?
> 
> i did....
> ...


Now thats sucks!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 14 2007, 06:56 PM~7479275
> *Now thats sucks!! :thumbsdown:
> *



yea it did. i liked the part when the water started comin in thru the doors :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 14 2007, 05:56 PM~7479275
> *Now thats sucks!! :thumbsdown:
> *


u dont have to worry..
zzzz zzzzzzz...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2007, 07:27 PM~7479077
> *oh yea, who got stuck in the flooding today?
> 
> i did....
> ...


Damn I'm gald I left Houston. No flooding here in Dallas only rained one day this week. LS parked in the garage................ :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2007, 07:25 PM~7472299
> *got something back from the water jet
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2007, 05:27 PM~7479077
> *oh yea, who got stuck in the flooding today?
> 
> i did....
> ...


damn thats close to were i live


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2007, 05:27 PM~7479077
> *oh yea, who got stuck in the flooding today?
> 
> i did....
> ...


i drove in it all day, quit whining.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2007, 06:09 PM~7479372
> *yea it did.  i liked the part when the water started comin in thru the doors :uh:
> *



why did u go thru the water in 1st place genius? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 14 2007, 09:22 PM~7480485
> *why did u go thru the water in 1st place genius? :biggrin:
> *


hey queer, i didnt have a choice :uh: 


and as for you kenny, you weren't stuck 4 blocks from your house with shit ready to bust out your ass while waiting for the water to go down....you wanna talk about misery?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2007, 08:37 PM~7480608
> *hey queer, i didnt have a choice :uh:
> and as for you kenny, you weren't stuck 4 blocks from your house with shit ready to bust out your ass while waiting for the water to go down....you wanna talk about misery?
> *


nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2007, 09:39 PM~7480626
> *nice
> *



definately :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2007, 08:37 PM~7480608
> *hey queer, i didnt have a choice :uh:
> and as for you kenny, you weren't stuck 4 blocks from your house with shit ready to bust out your ass while waiting for the water to go down....you wanna talk about misery?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u need to get ur insides check out :barf: 

how is ur car, any damage?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 14 2007, 09:42 PM~7480664
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u need to get ur insides check out :barf:
> ...



you know me and poo man, we're good homies


it was makin some funny noises in the drivetrain, the clutch was definately water logged and the engine bay was basically steam cleaned by the water hittin the hot block. water got inside through the bottoms of the doors, probably gonna smell like socks for awhile. the temp gauge went waaaayyyyyy down when the water started to hit the block, it was weird.

this hpd cop, pulls up beside me and says, 'your car aint gonna make homie', i said oh yea? haha, i was kinda hopin it'd get flooded.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LOL I DROVE THE CAPRICE AROUND IN THE RAIN SO I'D HAVE A REASON TO WASH IT TOMMORROW.....HAD IT SINCE OCTOBER I HAVE ONLY DRIVEN IT LIKE THREE TIMES


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 14 2007, 08:59 PM~7480850
> *LOL I DROVE THE CAPRICE AROUND IN THE RAIN SO I'D HAVE A REASON TO WASH IT TOMMORROW.....HAD IT SINCE OCTOBER I HAVE ONLY DRIVEN IT LIKE THREE TIMES
> *


 HAAAAAAAAAAAAA NIGGAAAAAAAAA BUT I DROVE IT LIKE A WHOLE MONTH SUCKA (WIT THAT FAKE ASS LT1 MOTOR)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2007, 11:52 PM~7481307
> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAA NIGGAAAAAAAAA BUT I DROVE IT LIKE A WHOLE MONTH SUCKA (WIT THAT FAKE ASS LT1 MOTOR)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

MY NEXT THREE SUNDAYS!!! :0  :biggrin: 










MARCH 18











MARCH 25











APRIL 1


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2007, 07:24 PM~7479058
> *:uh: 2 all the layitlow bishes
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2007, 08:09 PM~7479372
> *yea it did.  i liked the part when the water started comin in thru the doors :uh:
> *


guess 20+ inch rims come in handy during rainstorms :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 06:28 AM~7482414
> *:cheesy:
> *


nice sig. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 15 2007, 08:29 AM~7482552
> *nice sig. :biggrin:
> *


you just notice? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 15 2007, 07:29 AM~7482552
> *nice sig. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2007, 11:52 PM~7481307
> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAA NIGGAAAAAAAAA BUT I DROVE IT LIKE A WHOLE MONTH SUCKA (WIT THAT FAKE ASS LT1 MOTOR)
> *


SHUT UP HOE MY SHIT AIN'T FAKE IMA GET DAT BITCH TUNED AFTER I GET MY TUNE UP :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mest up!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 07:38 AM~7482579
> *you just notice?  :uh:
> *


yup.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

feet don't fail me now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena see you in july next time u see the linc its gonna be kandy coated, chrome under and on the bumper with that chrome in the back window thats how we do it know whatimsayin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 09:27 AM~7482987
> *feet don't fail me now
> 
> 
> ...



YOU ONE DANCIN FOOL! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 10:36 AM~7483058
> *YOU ONE DANCIN FOOL!  :roflmao:
> *


macalac don't got shit on this.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 09:27 AM~7482987
> *feet don't fail me now
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 09:27 AM~7482987
> *feet don't fail me now
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!! who did that one???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 15 2007, 11:28 AM~7483390
> *LMMFAO!!! who did that one???
> *


DJ Jammin' Joe


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 10:30 AM~7483404
> *DJ Jammin' Joe
> *


its a good one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 15 2007, 11:32 AM~7483413
> *its a good one.
> *


legs hurt just looking at it


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos showing at the armadillo flea market


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 15 2007, 10:28 AM~7482998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but yeah..after mambos sat nite.. bbq at my crib.. like 2 minutes away from there..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 15 2007, 09:50 AM~7483533
> *whos showing at the armadillo flea market
> *


Empire Lowrider Club


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so mambos is official every sat nite


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 15 2007, 12:21 PM~7483726
> *so mambos is official every sat nite
> *


until some asshole fucks it up for everyone.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 11:25 AM~7483752
> *until some asshole fucks it up for everyone.
> *



in time


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that shouldnt take long to get fuck up. what time people show up there


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 10:27 AM~7482987
> *feet don't fail me now
> 
> 
> ...


U got me beat on this homie.................. :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 15 2007, 11:37 AM~7483825
> *that shouldnt take long to get fuck up. what time people show up there
> *


7


its a cool spot, plus if you get hungry you can get a table and eat, plus the waitress are nice looking :nicoderm:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we usually have the meetings there every other sunday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 15 2007, 12:21 PM~7483726
> *so mambos is official every sat nite
> *


GOOD CROWD LAST WEEKEND. lone star spent most his time in mambos grubbin skrimps


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemakers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 01:08 PM~7484062
> *troublemakers
> *


delinquents, you sell that tv yet?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 12:12 PM~7484094
> *delinquents,  you sell that tv yet?
> *



come pick that mug up foo... its waiting for you. 450.00 ill clean that biatch up good for ya...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got an old rusty 5 lug disc brake rotor with studs still on it? dont matter condition.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 01:19 PM~7484135
> *come pick that mug up foo... its waiting for you. 450.00 ill clean that biatch up good for ya...
> *


nah, got a fence to pay for. 150 and i'll pick it up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 12:27 PM~7484179
> *nah, got a fence to pay for.  150 and i'll pick it up.
> *



nah... ill plug that shyt up and watch the Simpsons at the storage while I rummage through my crap.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 01:29 PM~7484191
> *nah... ill plug that shyt up and watch the Simpsons at the storage while I rummage through my crap.
> *


Thought you were moving?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 12:34 PM~7484221
> *Thought you were moving?
> *



si... I got the call yesterday... they need me to send some more info. 

Damned VP wants to have a conference call with me tomorrow hno: hno: 

So, we are getting closer.  

"PM A MIGGAH"

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 01:38 PM~7484252
> *si... I got the call yesterday... they need me to send some more info.
> 
> Damned VP wants to have a conference call with me tomorrow  hno:  hno:
> ...


not bad. 150 cash money if you can't take the tv with you. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 12:44 PM~7484286
> *not bad.  150 cash money if you can't take the tv with you.  LOL
> *



mest up...

Ill tie that thing up to the top of the Focus all the way to Eastern NC.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 01:46 PM~7484298
> *mest up...
> 
> Ill tie that thing up to the top of the Focus all the way to Eastern NC.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 01:46 PM~7484298
> *mest up...
> 
> Ill tie that thing up to the top of the Focus all the way to Eastern NC.
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 01:46 PM~7484298
> *mest up...
> 
> Ill tie that thing up to the top of the Focus all the way to Eastern NC.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

MAN HOLD UP GET YOU A POWER INVERTER AND A DVD PLAYER AND YOU HAVE SCREENS ON YOU RIDE BREAKIN THEM BOYZ OFF :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MAN I BEEN CRUSIN ALL MORNING IN THA CAPRICE RUNS GREAT FEW PROBLEMS WITH THE AC SHIT SHUTS OFF WHEN I GET ON IT AND THE COMPRSSOR DOSEN'T COME BACK ON....ITS OK MARK WILL GET IT RIGHT FO ME......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 03:19 PM~7484820
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MAN HOLD UP GET YOU A POWER INVERTER AND A DVD PLAYER AND YOU HAVE SCREENS ON YOU RIDE BREAKIN THEM BOYZ OFF  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 03:19 PM~7484820
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MAN HOLD UP GET YOU A POWER INVERTER AND A DVD PLAYER AND YOU HAVE SCREENS ON YOU RIDE BREAKIN THEM BOYZ OFF  :biggrin:
> *


FK A/C JUST ALWAYS DRIVE REAL FAST.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 15 2007, 03:51 PM~7484970
> *FK A/C JUST ALWAYS DRIVE REAL FAST.
> *


FUCKDAT WHAT DO I DO AT THE STOPLIGHT CAN RUN'EM ALL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 03:54 PM~7484977
> *FUCKDAT WHAT DO I DO AT THE STOPLIGHT CAN RUN'EM ALL
> *


Yes Sirrrrrrrrrr. Just say fuck and keep on rolling.

If you get pulled over the the police ask way did you run the light. Tell them it's hot as fuck what do you think................... :burn:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 03:19 PM~7484820
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> MAN HOLD UP GET YOU A POWER INVERTER AND A DVD PLAYER AND YOU HAVE SCREENS ON YOU RIDE BREAKIN THEM BOYZ OFF  :biggrin:
> *










$15 FOR PORTABLE B/W TV'S.. IMMA GET LIKE 20 OF THEM..AND SHOW THEM BOYS IN THAT BUICK HOW old skoo does it.. wif da rabbit ears..

 


reminds me, did anybody see them boys get pulled over sunday night.. was laughing so hard..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

there a new car club coming 2 h-town by the name of hypnotiq dreamz :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 04:25 PM~7485158
> *there a  new car club coming 2 h-town by  the name of hypnotiq dreamz :biggrin:
> *


OH GOD NOT ANOTHER DREAMS CLUB


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 02:25 PM~7485158
> *there a  new car club coming 2 h-town by  the name of hypnotiq dreamz :biggrin:
> *


cool dude


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

remebers solo riderz there a new car club in h-town and the name is hypnotiq dreamz c.c. p rolling a regal with color spokes and hub 2 shorty heavy hitter pump coming soon. :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 04:27 PM~7485162
> *OH GOD NOT ANOTHER DREAMS CLUB
> *


Que onda slim, you need to check out the neighbor this weekend. lol


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 02:34 PM~7485200
> *Que onda slim, you need to check out the neighbor this weekend.  lol
> *


why what going on in the neighbor


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 04:37 PM~7485219
> *why what going on in the neighbor
> *


someone slim would like to meet. post pics of your regal.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 02:41 PM~7485244
> *someone slim would like to meet.  post pics of your regal.
> *


regal in paint stage right now i'am just want 2 get the name out there so people wil know that hypnotiq dreamz will be out soon and i need good people 2 get in


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 04:51 PM~7485311
> *regal in paint stage right now i'am just want 2 get the name out there so people wil know  that hypnotiq dreamz will be out soon and i need good people 2 get in
> *


how many members do you currently have?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 02:52 PM~7485313
> *how many members do you currently have?
> *


like i said the culb just about 2 hit the streets none right now hope 2change that real soon


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

the club


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 04:57 PM~7485346
> *like  i said the culb just about 2 hit the streets none right now hope 2change that real soon
> *


orale, goodluck.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 02:59 PM~7485356
> *orale, goodluck.
> *


thank man good 2 hear


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 15 2007, 10:44 AM~7483872
> *7
> its a cool spot, plus if you get hungry you can get a table and eat, plus the waitress are nice looking :nicoderm:
> *


i thought it was every other saturday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2007, 10:28 AM~7482998
> *dena  see you in july next time u see the linc its gonna be kandy coated, chrome under and on the bumper with that chrome in the back window thats how we do it know whatimsayin
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2007, 05:04 PM~7485386
> *i thought it was every other saturday
> *


well, i'm up for whenever. except this saturday.. bbq at crib..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody have a lock rod for a 60's impala/caprice/biscayne/catalina??


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey 2 all what up the word is that a new club is coming 2 h-town :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Juan? Jason (regal) came by. Should have asked him to hook me up with a couple of spare a-arms to take to you for my '87.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 03:51 PM~7485719
> *hey 2 all what up the word is that a new club is coming 2 h-town :thumbsup:
> *


yea, u said it like 3 times already


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2007, 05:05 PM~7485816
> *yea, u said it like 3 times already
> *


 :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey sic713 i need u 2 paint my regal hit me back


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 15 2007, 06:07 PM~7485820
> *:0
> *


you going to dallas or local car show? is there a swapmeet going on this weekend also?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2007, 05:09 PM~7485836
> *you going to dallas or local car show?  is there a swapmeet going on this weekend also?
> *


man u know im gonna be in Dallas...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

i know i said it 3 times dont hate i just got 2 put it out there cuz its my club


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

headed out :cheesy: tomorrow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 15 2007, 06:10 PM~7485842
> *man u know im gonna be in Dallas...
> *


my bad nga, didn't know. need to hit up the swapmeet for some stuff, probably go with the h-bomb crew out there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 04:07 PM~7485824
> *hey sic713 i need u  2 paint my regal  hit me back
> *


i already hit u back up on my paint topic..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 15 2007, 06:11 PM~7485846
> *headed out  :cheesy:  tomorrow
> *


negrassi, pick me up something from the show, will call you later. going home.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

my bad ididt get it so what the cost


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 04:13 PM~7485860
> *my bad ididt get it so what the cost
> *


cool.. ill hit u up in a few weeks homie


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hpnotiq dreamz c.c. coming soon h-town :twak:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 04:19 PM~7485913
> *hpnotiq dreamz c.c. coming soon  h-town :twak:
> *


that s hypnotiq


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 05:22 PM~7485935
> *that s hypnotiq
> *


hey u can use the edit button to go back and correct ur mistakes :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 15 2007, 04:22 PM~7485935
> *that s hypnotiq
> *


who? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 15 2007, 04:27 PM~7485967
> *who?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that hypnotiq dreamz


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

what club are showing this weekend


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

What was that club again...? :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 07:46 PM~7486704
> *What was that club again...? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

TARANTULAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ok ok ok can't stand it anymore i cant keep it under wraps any longer enjoy cus dis all you gettin......



















new car new shoes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hold up slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

all these pics an none of the mural complete


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whatz up SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR  :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 15 2007, 09:31 PM~7486993
> *whatz up  SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR   :thumbsup:
> *


chillin been cruzin all damn day


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 08:32 PM~7487001
> *chillin
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 08:27 PM~7486956
> *ok ok ok can't stand it anymore i cant keep it under wraps any longer enjoy cus dis all you gettin......
> 
> 
> ...



where the mirrors at!

lookin DOPE!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tite...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 07:27 PM~7486956
> *ok ok ok can't stand it anymore i cant keep it under wraps any longer enjoy cus dis all you gettin......
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks clean bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim the caprice is ch"I"llin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2007, 09:41 PM~7487065
> *slim the caprice is ch"I"llin
> 
> 
> *


u see my lo.. u see my lo is bad.... man.... picture perfect ***** you should take a photograph


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 15 2007, 09:39 PM~7487053
> *damn looks clean bro
> *


thankx homie will be juiced sooooooooon


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 08:32 PM~7487001
> *chillin been cruzin all damn day
> *


You could call a fool :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 15 2007, 09:34 PM~7487011
> *where the mirrors at!
> 
> lookin DOPE!!!!
> *


smart guy wet sanded the paint off of that one the other is on there but still not finished more paint work to come.........radical roof


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Homer Pimpson, BAYTOWNSLC
they let everybodie on this topic!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 15 2007, 09:45 PM~7487093
> *You could call a fool :biggrin:
> *


naw caprice got major burnouts didnt wanna leave ya in tha dust


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 08:48 PM~7487114
> *naw caprice got major burnouts didnt wanna leave ya in tha dust
> *


thats write you are going to put 26 on it thats why you have a fast motor! :tears:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 08:27 PM~7486956
> *ok ok ok can't stand it anymore i cant keep it under wraps any longer enjoy cus dis all you gettin......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 15 2007, 10:03 PM~7487247
> *thats write you are going to put 26 feet of rubber on the street thats why you have a fast motor! :tears:
> *


man hold up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 15 2007, 08:12 PM~7487348
> *
> *


nice advitar..

oh yea i left my drop cloth and sand paper in your wifeys car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 15 2007, 06:10 PM~7485842
> *man u know im gonna be in Dallas...
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll see you are boiler at the show homie............. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 15 2007, 09:39 PM~7487053
> *damn looks clean bro
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 15 2007, 10:12 PM~7487348
> *
> *


You should get them parts 2morrow and Saturday homie! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

bad ass car big bird


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hey fagalac did you get to the water hose quick enogh cuz dat fake ass lt1 almost burn the fuckin street up in front of marcustoms


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 11:15 PM~7487941
> *hey fagalac did you get to the water hose quick enogh cuz dat fake ass lt1 almost burn the fuckin street up in front of marcustoms
> *


 :burn: hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

YOU BETTA SLOW DAT SHIT DOWM BEFORE YOU LOSE UR ONLY TIP U GOT LEFT ON THAT RACE CAR EXHAUST, A BUT BET IT CANT DO DAT WIT 8 BATTERIES AND PUMPS IN THA BACK BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

caprice chillin 

a low with an LT1 under da hood. gangsta!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2007, 09:32 PM~7487552
> *nice advitar..
> 
> oh yea i left my drop cloth and sand paper in your wifeys car
> *













yea i know, its in my garage......come pick up your check$$ :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 15 2007, 09:56 PM~7488217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me know when ya home..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2007, 10:57 PM~7488228
> *let me know when ya home..
> *


tomorrow after 7


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2007, 02:23 PM~7484844
> *MAN I BEEN CRUSIN ALL MORNING IN THA CAPRICE RUNS GREAT FEW PROBLEMS WITH THE AC SHIT SHUTS OFF WHEN I GET ON IT AND THE COMPRSSOR DOSEN'T COME BACK ON....ITS OK MARK WILL GET IT RIGHT FO ME......
> *



don't the cop cars do that too??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 15 2007, 09:58 PM~7488238
> *tomorrow after 7
> *


alright


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man rain came down in h-town....glad it settled down so i could take my babies to the carnival....thanks for the info on the tire shop latin....meskin tried to chingalay me for $50 for a used tire....i said...nombre buey...just put on the spare...fk it...

HUSTLETOWN....fo realzzzz


spent 9 hours at the carnival so i couldn't make it by yo house mayne....next time for sure...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

car looks damn good slim!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2007, 11:30 PM~7488063
> *YOU BETTA SLOW DAT SHIT DOWM BEFORE YOU LOSE UR ONLY TIP U GOT LEFT ON THAT RACE CAR EXHAUST, A BUT BET IT CANT DO DAT WIT 8 BATTERIES AND PUMPS IN THA BACK BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2007, 11:30 PM~7488063
> *YOU BETTA SLOW DAT SHIT DOWM BEFORE YOU LOSE UR ONLY TIP U GOT LEFT ON THAT RACE CAR EXHAUST, A BUT BET IT CANT DO DAT WIT 8 BATTERIES AND PUMPS IN THA BACK BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: shit i was hopen tha bitch would blow off oh well gettin new exauhst today z 28 tips and flowmaster new cats and all


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 15 2007, 08:46 PM~7486704
> *What was that club again...? :dunno:
> *


don't start :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 15 2007, 09:34 PM~7487011
> *where the mirrors at!
> 
> lookin DOPE!!!!
> *


tall people don't need mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 16 2007, 07:19 AM~7489172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  shit i was hopen tha bitch would blow off oh well gettin new exauhst today z 28 tips and flowmaster new cats and all
> *


You want me to post the other pic of the caprice homie? :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 15 2007, 10:53 PM~7487741
> *bad ass car big bird
> *


thankx dog its not done yet still got way more thing to do to it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2007, 07:24 AM~7489182
> *You want me to post the other pic of the caprice homie?  :cheesy:
> *


naw sumone forgot to clean the paint off the white walls


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 12:59 AM~7488627
> *thanks for the info on the tire shop latin....meskin tried to chingalay me for $50 for a used tire....i said...nombre buey...just put on the spare...fk it...
> *


dang, you serious? LOL Pinche paisas. :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 16 2007, 07:31 AM~7489202
> *naw sumone forgot to clean the paint off the white walls
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Forgetting to clean the paint is bad for la raza. :nono: 

 
dj


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2007, 07:32 AM~7489205
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Forgetting to clean the paint is bad for la raza.  :nono:
> ...



damn i forgot to go to the carwash yesterday i was to busy enjoying my cruz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone going to the swapmeet this weekend at traders village? Got my shopping list ready


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 16 2007, 08:04 AM~7489311
> *nah
> *


it's around your way, i'll give you a bill fifty for that fred flinstone tv.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2007, 07:12 AM~7489334
> *it's around your way, i'll give you a bill fifty for that fred flinstone tv.
> *



yeah, right around the corner... 

yaba daba dooooooooo bishes...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 16 2007, 08:24 AM~7489371
> *yeah, right around the corner...
> 
> yaba daba dooooooooo bishes...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 16 2007, 07:19 AM~7489172
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  shit i was hopen tha bitch would blow off oh well gettin new exauhst today z 28 tips and flowmaster new cats and all
> *


wanna race, just holla at a ******..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Wanted to take the 53 but gonna be finishing customers 64 sat and Sunday gotta help my members with there rides at the car show. 

And the bomb might be sold anyways so not trippin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 16 2007, 08:47 AM~7489437
> *Wanted to take the 53 but gonna be finishing customers 64 sat and Sunday gotta help my members with there rides at the car show.
> 
> And the bomb might be sold anyways so not trippin.
> *


You posted in another topic talmbout a '66 you have. Is that the gto?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2007, 08:02 AM~7489499
> *You posted in another topic talmbout a '66 you have.  Is that the gto?
> *


Na was tellin caqui my shit wasn't the only ones to be finished. 

The gto is gettin disk breaks now and as soon as that gets done. Fresh paint on it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 16 2007, 09:08 AM~7489513
> *Na was tellin caqui my shit wasn't the only ones to be finished.
> 
> The gto is gettin disk breaks now and as soon as that gets done. Fresh paint on it.
> *


Not bad. Still looking for a good '67 chevelle for that engine at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2007, 08:14 AM~7489540
> *Not bad.  Still looking for a good '67 chevelle for that engine at the shop  :biggrin:
> *


Aint seen nothing decent recently. Pick up he trader and get ready for a road trip.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 16 2007, 09:21 AM~7489567
> *Aint seen nothing decent recently. Pick up he trader and get ready for a road trip.
> *


true. i'll see what's out at the swapmeet though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what does the lone have up his sleeve now :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2007, 10:03 AM~7489761
> *what does the lone have up his sleeve now  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

nice


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *vandalized318*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR



:0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

see u at the show dena hope u got some chrome under the car by then


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know how far albuq NM is from houston?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 16 2007, 08:46 AM~7489435
> *wanna race, just holla at a ******..
> *


shur would hate to blow the doors off that sic painted capala and leave u at the light lookin like this


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2007, 10:18 AM~7489850
> *does anyone know how far albuq NM is from houston?
> *


14 hours around 900 miles


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2007, 10:18 AM~7489850
> *does anyone know how far albuq NM is from houston?
> *


  who cares, its worth the haul.. namean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. got more chisme.. someone in town.. with some really deep pockets is having their low's, body work, paint and uphostory.. do by a celeberity of sorts. :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lonestar which way are u going up there


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2007, 09:22 AM~7489887
> *14 hours around 900 miles
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 16 2007, 09:53 AM~7490105
> *x2
> *



x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

saw an 80's van on 13's yesterday.. with flames i think.. or something.. i dunno.. not good pic..but here it is..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 16 2007, 10:18 AM~7490258
> *saw an 80's van on 13's yesterday..  with flames i think.. or something.. i dunno..  not good pic..but here it is..
> 
> 
> ...



TRUE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 16 2007, 10:18 AM~7490258
> *saw an 80's van on 13's yesterday..  with flames i think.. or something.. i dunno..  not good pic..but here it is..
> 
> 
> ...



van-mizzle's? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

the a-team


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 16 2007, 11:33 AM~7490360
> *van-mizzle's? :dunno:
> *


look clean in person. had 13" red spoke chinas


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2007, 10:05 AM~7489770
> *see u at the show dena hope u got some chrome under the car by then
> *


well its about time ... you gotta get on top of your game if you wanna compete with me ... :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2007, 11:06 AM~7490579
> * you gotta get on top of your game
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 16 2007, 11:04 AM~7490564
> *look clean in person.  had 13" red spoke chinas
> *


they where 14x6 :uh: 


guy works at eastex paint on wayside


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats a big van with small wheels who rembembers the van call thug life whatever happen to it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2007, 10:06 AM~7490579
> *well its about time ... you gotta get on top of your game if you wanna compete with me ...  :0
> *


on top of my game u act like i slipped up. this is gonna be my 3rd build, since u got your cadil"LACK"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah latin....he tried to chingalay me....big time...tread separated from tire...really surprised it didn't blow out.....thank God....got some goodies in today... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 12:41 PM~7490834
> *yeah latin....he tried to chingalay me....big time...tread separated from tire...really surprised it didn't blow out.....thank God....got some goodies in today... :biggrin:
> *


That fker would hook me up when i went for a spare tire on a car to flip. Oh well.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2007, 12:29 PM~7490736
> *on top of my game u act like i slipped up. this is gonna be my 3rd build, since u got your cadil"LACK"
> *


well maybe you'll get it right this time ... like they say ... third time's a charm ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

so were is every body goin to be cruzin after the car show ?irventon?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 16 2007, 11:26 AM~7490727
> *thats a big van with small wheels who rembembers the van call thug life whatever happen to it
> *



yeah Tonys van from street beat. it sput up on 20s now, but he had 15s before.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 16 2007, 12:22 PM~7490702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Mar 16 2007, 12:59 PM~7490947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mexican park


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

mexican park weres that at


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 16 2007, 09:18 AM~7490258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u beat me to it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

miss my 68. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

wheres the 68 at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shop getting lambo doors and gator seats and raised up to fit some 24's


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 16 2007, 12:24 PM~7491096
> *mexican park
> *


they remove them signs from there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 16 2007, 01:45 PM~7491252
> *they remove them signs from there?
> *


signs?  :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: as mr lonestar would say.....STEPPIN GAME UP....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 01:55 PM~7491301
> *:biggrin: as mr lonestar would say.....STEPPIN GAME UP....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HELL WITH MR LONE STAR.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 01:55 PM~7491301
> *:biggrin: as mr lonestar would say.....STEPPIN GAME UP....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn nga, how many sets of rims do you have in stock now?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

why would u do that to that car so your new club is going to magnolias donks cc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 16 2007, 01:59 PM~7491329
> *why would u do that to that car so your new club is going to magnolias donks cc
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 12:55 PM~7491301
> *:biggrin: as mr lonestar would say.....STEPPIN GAME UP....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I love them rims mayne!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2007, 12:57 PM~7491319
> *damn nga, how many sets of rims do you have in stock now?
> *



just a few....these two are just extra's....maybe cut one for a bumper kit....the other as a spare....gotta send em off to have the back spokes done in blue....got some chrome uppers too, but they aren't as clean...may just sell em.....or put em on the hopper....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 16 2007, 01:07 PM~7491381
> *I love them rims mayne!!
> *



thanks homie....gotta make em like this now....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 01:08 PM~7491398
> *thanks homie....gotta make em like this now....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 02:07 PM~7491387
> *just a few....these two are just extra's....maybe cut one for a bumper kit....the other as a spare....gotta send em off to have the back spokes done in blue....got some chrome uppers too, but they aren't as clean...may just sell em.....or put em on the hopper....
> *


U STILL got that 14" china for me?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7491432
> *U STILL  got that 14" china for me?
> *


si....does it have to hold air?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

mac2lac how many 14 chinas u have i need one to 4 spare


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 02:19 PM~7491466
> *si....does it have to hold air?
> *


NOPE. just gonna use as a spare, i'll put a tube. just can't be missing spokes or have dents. even lil rust is ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 16 2007, 02:22 PM~7491484
> *mac2lac how many 14 chinas u have i need one to 4 spare
> *


hey.. lay off.. i called dibs


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixty8imp going gangsta:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats why i ask him how many he had


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody car clubs or solo riders that are going to be on the irish parade tomorrow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2007, 10:59 AM~7490947
> *well maybe you'll get it right this time ... like they say ... third time's a charm ...
> *


thats funny.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2007, 02:35 PM~7491574
> *thats funny.
> *


why dont you take your linc to candyman. just be sure to take your moldings and other trim off yourself. heard stuff like that disappears at his shop.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 16 2007, 02:31 PM~7491546
> *anybody car clubs or solo riders that are going to be on the irish parade tomorrow
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Mar 16 2007, 01:22 PM~7491484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chisme.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 02:53 PM~7491694
> *i got a few...i'll look for em....
> aight...got one that's been sittin outside....has a lil rust...  :biggrin:
> chisme.... :0
> *


i'm going to have it reconditioned at Rattle Kan Kustumz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 16 2007, 01:57 PM~7491710
> *i'm going to have it reconditioned at Rattle Kan Kustumz
> *


now you know i ain't gonna do you like that.....i got one, but i think it leaks air....


does anyone know of a place that can reseal em?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 02:59 PM~7491726
> *now you know i ain't gonna do you like that.....i got one, but i think it leaks air....
> does anyone know of a place that can reseal em?
> *


not in town. and leaking air is ok.. i'll use a tube. just a spare anyway


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

does any one know where there a shop 4 rent in pasadena or la porte
4 a good price


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

looking 2 rent one 4 the new car club so if anyone hears of one hit me back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 16 2007, 03:31 PM~7491881
> *looking 2 rent one 4 the  new car club so if anyone hears of one hit me back
> *


OH..your clubs from pasadena? sweet, dont think i heard of a club being from around there.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 16 2007, 02:31 PM~7491881
> *looking 2 rent one 4 the  new car club so if anyone hears of one hit me back
> *


what's the club called....???


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 03:10 PM~7492086
> *what's the club called....???
> *


 :uh: 
Shouldn't YOU be working!?!??!?!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

That's what I thought!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmmm as per mister.net


RIP Dualhex.com 03-18-2007

thats when my domain name expires and I will not renew. I have moved on to my own identity...instead of dualhex02 which consisted of the ex and I as "dual" Hexes. 


Now I go by my new name.. NME for my domain NMEIMAGE.COM :biggrin: 



R.I.P. dualhex


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2007, 04:32 PM~7492212
> *hmmm as per mister.net
> RIP Dualhex.com 03-18-2007
> 
> ...


 :uh: ok. 


people still gonna call me home wrecka!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2007, 02:10 PM~7492086
> *what's the club called....???
> *


hey the club call hypnotiq dreamz


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

and got off work at 230 so a lot of time for lowriding


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any parts for 86 regal


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

remembers need a shop 4 my club so if u now of one hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2007, 09:03 AM~7489761
> *what does the lone have up his sleeve now  :0
> 
> 
> ...




somthin 'sweet'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i recognize that curb.. 

reminds me.. umm.. lone star.. the Mousouri City Lowrider Association still hasn't reimbursed me for my rim.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 16 2007, 10:26 AM~7490727
> *thats a big van with small wheels who rembembers the van call thug life whatever happen to it
> *



it's around


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2007, 08:03 AM~7489761
> *what does the lone have up his sleeve now  :0
> 
> 
> ...



nice trailer  


M.I.A. liv4pedos :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man license plate says M16. thats gangsta :machinegun:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixty8imp u going to show your car at the show sunday


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lonestar i like that trailer how much did u pay 4 it do u want to sell it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 16 2007, 03:31 PM~7491881
> *looking 2 rent one 4 the  new car club so if anyone hears of one hit me back
> *


I have a Huffy you can rent homie................. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 16 2007, 09:22 PM~7494332
> *I have a Huffy you can rent homie................. :biggrin:
> *


let that huffy go and get a real lolo by the way i dont need that i need a shop


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 16 2007, 02:28 PM~7491870
> *does any one know where there a shop 4 rent in pasadena or la porte
> 4 a good price
> *


no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 16 2007, 06:58 PM~7493562
> *lonestar i like that trailer how much did u pay 4 it do u want to sell it
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 16 2007, 06:58 PM~7493562
> *lonestar i like that trailer how much did u pay 4 it do u want to sell it
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 16 2007, 08:56 PM~7493555
> *sixty8imp u going to show your car at the show sunday
> *


said earlier..68 at shop. :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 17 2007, 09:12 AM~7495784
> *said earlier..68 at shop.  :angry:
> *


still........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 17 2007, 10:14 AM~7495789
> *still........
> *


waiting on parts. damn classics


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 17 2007, 09:17 AM~7495795
> *waiting on parts.  damn classics
> *


oh i know how that goes.


http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Chevy/58-68pa...68Chevindex.htm

58-68 owners.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 17 2007, 10:24 AM~7495823
> *oh i know how that goes.
> http://www.tocmp.com/manuals/Chevy/58-68pa...68Chevindex.htm
> 
> ...


actually already got the door latch assembly i needed from classic industries, but nobody makes a lock rod.. ordered one from classic car place in chicago, but they sent it regular US mail. so taking forever. i could have just went without it, but i had already paid for lock rod so figured i might as well just wait.

all this trouble because i took 68 to palace inn on a booty call, and had to lock the door. :angry:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Anybody know a good (reputable) trans shop? The cars still driveable so it doesnt matter what side of town its on


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

Happy St. Patrick's Day To Everyone !!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Mar 17 2007, 12:19 PM~7496539
> *Anybody know a good (reputable) trans shop?  The cars still driveable so it doesnt matter what side of town its on
> *



go to cottman, they do real good work. i've had 2 powerglides and the muncie 4speed from my bros 68 camaro done by them. they get 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

whats up 71383cut


----------



## 71383cut (Jan 1, 2007)

what it do


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 71383cut_@Mar 17 2007, 04:39 PM~7497866
> *what it do
> *


not much


----------



## 71383cut (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 17 2007, 05:41 PM~7497874
> *not much
> *


what u up to


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 71383cut_@Mar 17 2007, 04:43 PM~7497880
> *what u up to
> *


nothing just on layitlow


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 17 2007, 06:09 PM~7497740
> *go to cottman, they do real good work.  i've had 2 powerglides and the muncie 4speed from my bros 68 camaro done by them.  they get 2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, anybody else got a recommendation?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 17 2007, 02:04 AM~7495120
> *let that huffy go and get a real lolo by the way i dont need that i need a shop
> *


Huffies are the sh*t homie! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 17 2007, 09:52 PM~7498907
> *Huffies are the sh*t homie! :biggrin:
> *


well everyone just herein dallas.........wow the arenas filled up quick........and ur boy coca pearl trying to 3 wheel in the arena lol.........it looks like tomorrow will be a good show......oh and rolling malo showed up :0


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Shrek or Darkness.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2007, 11:39 PM~7499088
> *well everyone just herein dallas.........wow the arenas filled up quick........and ur boy coca pearl trying to 3 wheel in the arena lol.........it looks like tomorrow will be a good show......oh and rolling malo showed up :0
> *


:0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

What you talking bout willis?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said shrek


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Some more of Darkness pinstripes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so who gonna be at irvington 2nite? know alot people still be on way back from dallas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 17 2007, 08:51 PM~7499140
> *Shrek or Darkness.
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my freaking god yall have me laughing my ass off!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is dead in here


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

todays flea market show


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dj latin competition


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looks like a bad ass car show.......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 18 2007, 04:20 PM~7501871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

glad to see the car is out again


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

real good show was there all day great hoppers


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2007, 06:51 PM~7502765
> *real good show was there all day great hoppers
> *


X2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 18 2007, 09:14 PM~7502915
> *X2
> *


i went to irvington but the popos had folx pulled over left and right so i didnt even park i went home soon as i got there


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2007, 07:16 PM~7502936
> *i went to irvington but the popos had folx pulled over left and right so i didnt even park i went home soon as i got there
> *


some club members were talking about going dont know if they went


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cops always fucking shit up


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 18 2007, 08:21 PM~7502974
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is an awesome sight!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 18 2007, 09:20 PM~7502966
> *some club members were talking about going dont know if they went
> *


yea they went dont think for long though


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how did they roll it back again


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 18 2007, 09:38 PM~7503070
> *how did they roll it back again
> *


not shur i left before they did


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 18 2007, 09:21 PM~7502974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 18 2007, 06:49 PM~7502757
> *:cheesy:
> 
> glad to see the car is out again
> *



yeah me and rivistyle did a double take when we saw the car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 18 2007, 09:16 PM~7502936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought i saw it at irvington last weekend. coulda been a blue one. not sure


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2007, 09:30 PM~7503541
> *yeah me and rivistyle did a double take when we saw the car
> *



fa' sho' 




it was a cool show, got to see the homies


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 18 2007, 09:38 PM~7503620
> *x2..  saw cops all posted up everywhere.. so just hit u-turn and went home.
> :0    dont think sic can fix that.
> thought i saw it at irvington last weekend.   coulda been a blue one.  not sure
> *



some bondo, and it will be all good...


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 18 2007, 08:20 PM~7502966
> *some club members were talking about going dont know if they went
> *


it was too late we did not go


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sky_@Mar 18 2007, 09:59 PM~7503796
> *it was too late we did not go
> *


good


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2007, 11:39 PM~7499088
> *well everyone just herein dallas.........wow the arenas filled up quick........and ur boy coca pearl trying to 3 wheel in the arena lol.........it looks like tomorrow will be a good show......oh and rolling malo showed up :0
> *


I was looking for you homie! I 3wheeled out of the show..................... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

HATA PROOF SHALL RETURN :werd:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hata proof 2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2007, 08:30 PM~7503541
> *yeah me and rivistyle did a double take when we saw the car
> *


everyone is busting back out again :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 18 2007, 07:21 PM~7502974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, man hold up :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2007, 11:44 PM~7504145
> *:uh:
> *


Wearing the tires down to the wire son.............. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hum


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 18 2007, 10:58 PM~7503786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 18 2007, 10:13 PM~7503906
> *I was looking for you homie! I 3wheeled out of the show..................... :biggrin:
> *


lol mayne i was calling out the trophys mayne.........and then we loaded up and hit the road


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 12:35 AM~7504723
> *lol mayne i was calling out the trophys mayne.........and then we loaded up and hit the road
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 18 2007, 05:23 PM~7501873
> *dj latin competition
> 
> 
> ...


  

how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7503119
> *R.I.P.
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

looks like i missed a good show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2007, 08:26 AM~7505382
> *looks like i missed a good show
> *


hey fool, you been M.I.A.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2007, 11:03 PM~7504308
> *hum
> 
> 
> ...


now i miss it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 19 2007, 08:45 AM~7505426
> *now i miss it
> *


still looks good.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 08:51 AM~7505450
> *true
> *


was spokes n juice doing coverage of show?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 07:54 AM~7505459
> *was spokes n juice doing coverage of show?
> *



Nah, Firmelows done forgot about the little people... moved up to bigger and better thangs!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 08:55 AM~7505464
> *Nah, Firmelows done forgot about the little people... moved up to bigger and better thangs!!
> *


How's the '64 coming along?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 07:59 AM~7505480
> *How's the '64 coming along?
> *



its going really nice... at some junkyard I hear... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 09:03 AM~7505493
> *its going really nice... at some junkyard I hear...  :biggrin:
> *


not bad


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 18 2007, 08:21 PM~7502974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone have more pics of this?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 08:32 AM~7505393
> *hey fool, you been M.I.A.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 19 2007, 09:24 AM~7505575
> *Anyone have more pics of this?
> *


http://www.usedpartscentral.com/state_texas.htm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 19 2007, 09:24 AM~7505575
> *Anyone have more pics of this?
> *


mpeg? :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 19 2007, 06:45 AM~7505426
> *now i miss it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*THIS WEEKEND:*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 09:38 AM~7505890
> *THIS WEEKEND:
> 
> 
> ...



 

READY............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 10:30 AM~7505853
> *:uh:
> *


LONE STAR scoop me up around 7pm.. go pick up 68.. lambo doors and gator seats done.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 19 2007, 08:40 AM~7505901
> *
> 
> READY............
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's the meeting point for the caravan heading out this year?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 09:46 AM~7505933
> *What's the meeting point for the caravan heading out this year?
> *



damn, scoop me up Latin, Ill throw in gas money...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 08:46 AM~7505933
> *What's the meeting point for the caravan heading out this year?
> *



Meeting at your house.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 10:47 AM~7505938
> *damn, scoop me up Latin, Ill throw in gas money...
> *


I'm leaving around 7am. taking girl & her son but got a homie that will be going also, he might take his ride out there. i'll give him the heads up. tell your girl to drop you off at wataburger off 290/jones.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 19 2007, 10:49 AM~7505950
> *Meeting at your house.
> *


a la vergas. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 09:50 AM~7505957
> *I'm leaving around 7am.  taking girl & her son but got a homie that will be going also, he might take his ride out there.  i'll give him the heads up.  tell your girl to drop you off at wataburger off 290/jones.
> *



cool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 19 2007, 08:41 AM~7505906
> *LONE STAR  scoop me up around 7pm.. go pick up 68..  lambo doors and gator seats done.
> *


i took the day off from work. sick... :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 08:53 AM~7505972
> *i took the day off from work. sick... :cheesy:
> *


How is the Lincoln coming a long.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 19 2007, 08:55 AM~7505987
> *How is the Lincoln coming a long.
> *


its out of state right now....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 08:56 AM~7505993
> *its out of state right now....
> *


Is it coming back or just on vacation?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 10:56 AM~7505993
> *its out of state right now....
> *


WHAT COLOR DID YOU PIC???!!! (LOL)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 19 2007, 10:53 AM~7505972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


business trip


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 19 2007, 11:03 AM~7506042
> *WHAT COLOR DID YOU PIC???!!! (LOL)
> *


que onda tetzilla?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 19 2007, 11:03 AM~7506042
> *WHAT COLOR DID YOU PIC???!!! (LOL)
> *


gurly purple, so he can be like you. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 19 2007, 09:03 AM~7506042
> *WHAT COLOR DID YOU PIC???!!! (LOL)
> *


trick u already know what color i picked . i picked ALLLL THE COLORS SEE YOU IN JULY.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 11:03 AM~7506047
> *que onda tetzilla?
> *


 :twak: aqui nomas ... trabajando ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 19 2007, 11:04 AM~7506055
> *:twak: aqui nomas ... trabajando ...
> *


ay me la saludas. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 19 2007, 09:04 AM~7506055
> *:twak: aqui nomas ... trabajando ...
> *


it was memorial hermann calling they want a fool to come work for them :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 11:04 AM~7506053
> *trick u already know what color i picked . i picked ALLLL THE COLORS SEE YOU IN JULY.
> *


okay putito ... don't get beat by a girl ... better get it together ... hno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 11:05 AM~7506062
> *it was memorial hermann calling they want a fool to come work for them  :0
> *


:wow: there's a lot of "fine hunnies" in the med center ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone know a good engraver?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 11:07 AM~7506078
> *anyone know a good engraver?
> *


yeah ... call 713-Dez-Nuts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

AGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lil something i did for a neighbor over weekend.. aint my best work..but boy didnt wanna dish out that much $ so thats what he gets.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if you wondering about the subwoofers.. he so cheap, he got em on lay-a-way.. and gonna bring those to install when he gets em out. :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 19 2007, 09:08 AM~7506080
> *yeah ... call 713-Dez-Nuts
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 19 2007, 11:08 AM~7506080
> *yeah ... call 713-Dez-Nuts
> *


Ken has that # on speed dial.... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 11:33 AM~7506214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 







:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos that handsome guy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 11:41 AM~7506262
> *whos that handsome guy
> *


My BFF :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody see the trailer yet for "through the valley?" 

if not here it is.. http://tripilleye.com//index.php?option=co...apper&Itemid=27 

seems low budget. normally wouldnt bother watchin it, but since dani in it, i prolly will.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 19 2007, 10:42 AM~7506275
> *anybody see the trailer yet for "through the valley?"
> 
> if not here it is..  http://tripilleye.com//index.php?option=co...apper&Itemid=27
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER*, texmex, Liv4Lacs


Houston topic not SanAntonio foo'!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This fool making us wait a bit too long. 

Apocalypto This DVD will be released and shipped on May 22, 2007.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

kaboooooooooooom guess who stepped in tha roooooooooooom


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2007, 11:48 AM~7506314
> *kaboooooooooooom guess who stepped in tha roooooooooooom
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 11:48 AM~7506311
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

***** already know :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2007, 10:49 AM~7506320
> *whats so funny?
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2007, 11:49 AM~7506320
> *whats so funny?
> *


hey suckaaaa where you workin at today


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2007, 11:48 AM~7506314
> *kaboooooooooooom guess who stepped in tha roooooooooooom
> *


Your too skinny to make a kaboom......... This would be more believable if it was sixty8imp's post.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY LIV4JACKS WHERE YOU WORKIN AT TODAY SUCKAAAA..... I NEED A FAVOR IF YOU IN THE AREA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2007, 11:50 AM~7506326
> ****** already know  :biggrin:
> *


you going to bryan, tx this weekend?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 11:54 AM~7506361
> *you going to bryan, tx this weekend?
> *


NO SIR GOTTA WORK SAT AND GOTTA START JUICEIN THE CAR SUN WWW.MARCUSTOMS.COM /ALREADY .BMF


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2007, 11:55 AM~7506369
> *NO SIR GOTTA WORK SAT AND GOTTA START JUICEIN THE CAR SUN WWW.MARCUSTOMS.COM /ALREADY .BMF
> *


orale.mex


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2007, 11:53 AM~7506357
> *HEY LIV4JACKS WHERE YOU WORKIN AT TODAY SUCKAAAA..... I NEED A FAVOR IF YOU IN THE AREA
> *


LOLolOLOLLL!!! Im 108 miles north east of H-Town......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2007, 11:56 AM~7506376
> *LOLolOLOLLL!!! Im 108 miles north east of H-Town......... :biggrin:
> *


/\/\/\
baller


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 09:54 AM~7506361
> *you going to bryan, tx this weekend?
> *


Da EMPIZZLE will be there wit some of the other HLC NIZZLES... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NEED SOMEONE TO PICK UP MY WHEELS FROM EASTSIDE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 11:59 AM~7506392
> */\/\/\
> baller
> *


If my company truck was a EXT maybe but its not its just a loaded out Sierra


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim next time i see the caprice i wanna see that hoe smashin bumper down the street namean.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2007, 12:01 PM~7506404
> *If my company truck was a EXT maybe but its not its just a loaded out Sierra
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

...............AAAAAAAAAAAAAND BRINGTHEM TO MY HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2007, 12:01 PM~7506400
> *NEED SOMEONE TO PICK UP MY WHEELS FROM EASTSIDE
> *


I have to stop and see Tim today so I can prob help you out


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 12:01 PM~7506405
> *slim next time i see the caprice i wanna see that hoe smashin bumper down the street namean.
> *


NAW ***** SHIT JUST GONNA MOVE QUICK :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2007, 12:03 PM~7506419
> *I have to stop and see Tim today so I can prob help you out
> *


THANKX DUDE THAT WOULB BE A BIG HELP CALL ME WHEN YOU GET THERE IF YOU GO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2007, 12:04 PM~7506426
> *THANKX DUDE THAT WOULB BE A BIG HELP CALL ME WHEN YOU GET THERE IF YOU GO
> *


you been waitin on this.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats in the boxes slim some 20s


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 12:09 PM~7506447
> *whats in the boxes slim some 20s
> *


thats a giant pallet if thats true :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2007, 12:01 PM~7506400
> *NEED SOMEONE TO PICK UP MY WHEELS FROM EASTSIDE
> *


i'm available after 530pm to pick em up for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 12:09 PM~7506447
> *whats in the boxes slim some 20s
> *


22" choppaz i bet.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw slim aint queer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 12:17 PM~7506501
> *naw slim aint queer
> *


he turned you down huh.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yeah


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 19 2007, 09:47 AM~7505938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 08:46 AM~7505933
> *What's the meeting point for the caravan heading out this year?
> *


9am same spot last yr 290


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 19 2007, 11:33 AM~7506596
> *9am same spot last yr 290
> *



290 and what?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 12:38 PM~7506627
> *290 and what?
> *


think it is jones exit from 290, where the wataburger is at.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 19 2007, 12:30 PM~7506574
> *did you get some tires from that flea market i told you bout?
> *


naw didnt go home that way.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 01:35 AM~7504723
> *lol mayne i was calling out the trophys mayne.........and then we loaded up and hit the road
> *


I brought home a 3rd place trophy for street. I was like :biggrin: being that it had alot of ride out there and clean ones too...........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2007, 11:07 AM~7506078
> *anyone know a good engraver?
> *


I have a homie here in Dallas that does bad azz engraving.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2007, 12:07 PM~7506438
> *you been waitin on this.....
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats an old pic in that case i should've got them hoes three weeks ago when i saw that pic..........................20's as much as i paid fo dem wheels i could imagine how much the 20's cost if they even make them


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

^^^ myspace groupie!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

slim they dont make 20s thats why i got 2 sets of zeniths 13 and 14 all crome they bigest they make is 18 thats what jd told me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2007, 01:32 PM~7507355
> *^^^  myspace groupie!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 02:42 PM~7507425
> *:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:
> *


you trying to meet a sancha?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 01:42 PM~7507425
> *:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 02:12 PM~7507600
> *you trying to meet a sancha?
> *



already!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2007, 12:58 PM~7507136
> *I brought home a 3rd place trophy for street. I was like  :biggrin: being that it had alot of ride out there and clean ones too...........
> *


what? i think i called ur number by mistake then.....lol just kidding mayne


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 02:23 PM~7507650
> *what? i think i called ur number by mistake then.....lol just kidding mayne
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 02:12 PM~7507600
> *you trying to meet a sancha?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

is that why you have your comments needing approval before they can be posted???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2007, 03:24 PM~7507659
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> is that why you have your comments needing approval before they can be posted???
> *


nah fool, don't need homies posting up homosekzual comments playing stupid. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2007, 02:24 PM~7507659
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> is that why you have your comments needing approval before they can be posted???
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 02:19 PM~7507631
> *already!
> 
> 
> *


myspace pimp. :uh:


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2007, 02:26 PM~7507676
> *myspace pimp. :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *



done and done.com/next

you have mail.... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 02:25 PM~7507666
> *nah fool, don't need homies posting up homosekzual comments playing stupid.  :angry:
> *


i didnt post any **** type shit....why didnt you post my comment???? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 03:23 PM~7507650
> *what? i think i called ur number by mistake then.....lol just kidding mayne
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It was a good show homie. Even my mother came out to the show. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 02:23 PM~7507654
> *:uh:
> *


yo man was looking for u......to give u ur wristbands mayne


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2007, 02:27 PM~7507686
> *i didnt post any **** type shit....why didnt you post my comment???? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *



myspacecommentdeletedowned.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 02:26 PM~7507683
> *done and done.com/next
> 
> you have mail....  :0
> *


 :wow: oic. :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 02:28 PM~7507690
> *yo man was looking for u......to give u ur wristbands mayne
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2007, 03:27 PM~7507686
> *i didnt post any **** type shit....why didnt you post my comment???? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


what you say nga?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2007, 02:27 PM~7507688
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> It was a good show homie. Even my mother came out to the show. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 glad u enjoyed it.......man there was soo many people there the line never ended.......at 5:45 there was still a line of people waiting to get in


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WHO GOT Z'S FOR SALE. i'll take 5 14x7. delivered to my crib.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 02:28 PM~7507696
> *myspacecommentdeletedowned.....
> *


noshit.com

mest up.  :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 03:29 PM~7507705
> *:0  glad u enjoyed it.......man there was soo many people there the line never ended.......at 5:45 there was still a line of people waiting to get in
> *


fool check your email


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 02:29 PM~7507703
> *what you say nga?
> *


oh you wanna act like you dont remember. thats cool. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone get these fake profiles trying to hustle ipods?

About me:
*How would you like to get a free Apple Ipod or Iphone? Just clicks the link below and enter your email address and it's yours for FREE!

Get Your Apple Ipod! 

Get Your Apple Iphone! 

How would you like an extra 500 dollars in your pocket? Just take a quick survery below and show them that MySpace is better than Hi5 or Friendster. 

Click Here To Show MySpace Your Support! 
Who I'd like to meet:
*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 02:30 PM~7507711
> *fool check your email
> *


im not at work...took today off :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 02:32 PM~7507725
> *im not at work...took today off :biggrin:
> *



slacker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2007, 03:31 PM~7507718
> *oh you wanna act like you dont remember. thats cool. :roflmao:
> *


  




BIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTCCCCCCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 12:33 PM~7507731
> *
> BIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTCCCCCCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHERE'S THE MOJADO MAZDA?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 02:33 PM~7507731
> *
> BIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTCCCCCCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



link?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2007, 02:32 PM~7507729
> *slacker
> *


hater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 02:33 PM~7507731
> *
> BIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTCCCCCCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LMMFAO!! i take it NNNOOOOWWW you remember!!! caught a lil of that alzheimers for a minute there huh latin. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 19 2007, 03:33 PM~7507736
> *WHERE'S THE MOJADO MAZDA?
> *


It's at the painters, read the sig ngy. Putting up a collection for a NOVA since you been dreaming of one for the longest.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2007, 03:34 PM~7507741
> *LMMFAO!! i take it NNNOOOOWWW you remember!!! caught a lil of that alzheimers for a minute there huh latin.  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*ATTENTION: FYI, Don't ask John aka firmelows to pick you up something. The ole fart forgets and only hooks himself up *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 02:36 PM~7507758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2007, 03:51 PM~7507843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2007, 02:53 PM~7507863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 19 2007, 02:29 PM~7507706
> *WHO GOT Z'S FOR SALE.  i'll take 5 14x7.  delivered to my crib.
> *



dayton's only......zenith been havin too many issues with their wheels lately....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

***** PLEASE!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i havent had any problems with my zeniths yet i been having them for more than a year and my other 2 sets are in the closet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 01:29 PM~7507705
> *:0  glad u enjoyed it.......man there was soo many people there the line never ended.......at 5:45 there was still a line of people waiting to get in
> *


damn someone got paid then.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 19 2007, 04:23 PM~7508065
> *i havent had any problems with my zeniths yet i been having them for more than  a year and my other 2 sets are in the closet
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 19 2007, 03:23 PM~7508065
> *i havent had any problems with my zeniths yet i been having them for more than  a year and my other 2 sets are in the closet
> *



BALLER!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 19 2007, 04:14 PM~7508008
> *dayton's only......zenith been havin too many issues with their wheels lately....
> *


no problems with mine yet either......... :dunno: no false informing please unless you experienced first hand :biggrin: my bad one problem with my wheels them fuckers cost me to much money .......jd a real husler fucker could sell sand to the beach


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2007, 05:31 PM~7508731
> *no problems with mine yet either......... :dunno: no false informing please unless you experienced first hand :biggrin: my bad one problem with my wheels them fuckers cost me to much money .......jd a real husler fucker could sell sand to the beach
> *



no need to inform anyone...i roll D's....so no worries homie :biggrin: ......got some air for sale if you need it......hussla.....

and i'mma talk shit cause you ain't comin to our picnic.... :angry: .......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Mar 19 2007, 05:45 PM~7509191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thoes my homeboyz WATTUP Desert Dreams. en yo dat was a good show i had a red 95 lincoln towncar jucied/w my bike "the White Rose" the bike got second place in its class, and my car got best hydro setup! EN I LUV IT! good show and it was my first official show here in H-town and my cars first show fixed up and wit hydros, thanxs to SHORTY! so it was pretty good


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Mar 19 2007, 07:52 PM~7510308
> *thoes my homeboyz WATTUP Desert Dreams. en yo dat was a good show i had a red 95 lincoln towncar jucied/w my bike "the White Rose" the bike got second place in its class, and my car got best hydro setup! EN I LUV IT! good show and it was my first official show here in H-town and my cars first show fixed up and wit hydros, thanxs to SHORTY! so it was pretty good
> *


THAT WAS A BAD AZZ SETUP :thumbsup:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

thanxs mane worth every penny


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

ima try 4 dat Bryans our second home family out da ass over there + me en da fam going over there saturday to see them so i may or may not


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

were in bryan r yall based at were yall be hanging


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 03:29 PM~7507705
> *:0  glad u enjoyed it.......man there was soo many people there the line never ended.......at 5:45 there was still a line of people waiting to get in
> *


I know my mother left around that time and when I was coming back in they were turning people away being that the show was almost over and they sold out of tickets............

When you sell out b4 the show and again during the show that a bad azz show homie! :biggrin: 

Glad I did come early Saturday morning to get in for set up.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Mar 19 2007, 07:57 PM~7510361
> *THAT WAS A BAD AZZ SETUP  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Mar 19 2007, 09:15 PM~7510537
> *ima try 4 dat Bryans our second home family out da ass over there + me en da fam going over there saturday to see them so i may or may not
> *



who you related to here? not really a spot to chill here...we bout the only true club in town.....noone here to clown or ride on...so we just have our meetings on friday nights and go home.....but....that may just change....should be bustin out another lifted lac soon....holla at me if you decide to come down.....picnic will be fun...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 19 2007, 08:06 PM~7510443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there.. pinstripe mateials in hand.. striping cars if people want..

peeps who actually are trying to help a *****..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Mar 19 2007, 07:57 PM~7510361
> *THAT WAS A BAD AZZ SETUP  :thumbsup:
> *


should have opened the truck more


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2007, 09:18 PM~7510560
> *I know my mother left around that time and when I was coming back in they were turning people away being that the show was almost over and they sold out of tickets............
> 
> When you sell out b4 the show and again during the show that a bad azz show homie! :biggrin:
> ...


lol i didn't recognize you at first...lol.....i was like who is this cat acting like he know me......lol....then i was like tim who is that.......lol....then i was like ohhh thats carlton.....lol


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 19 2007, 08:22 PM~7510608
> *who you related to here? not really a spot to chill here...we bout the only true club in town.....noone here to clown or ride on...so we just have our meetings on friday nights and go home.....but....that may just change....should be bustin out another lifted lac soon....holla at me if you decide to come down.....picnic will be fun...
> *


i hear ya dog its a small town huh en i dont know if you know any YBARRAs? or Yogi's? theres more but thats all i can give u right now


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 10:43 PM~7510835
> *lol i didn't recognize you at first...lol.....i was like who is this cat acting like he know me......lol....then i was like tim who is that.......lol....then i was like ohhh thats carlton.....lol
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 19 2007, 09:31 PM~7510124
> *no need to inform anyone...i roll D's....so no worries homie  :biggrin: ......got some air for sale if you need it......hussla.....
> 
> and i'mma talk shit cause you ain't comin to our picnic.... :angry: .......
> *


damn i needed some air the other day when my one of my daytons started leaking from the spokes and i was way the hell over there off of hwy 6with no spare :angry: but i had a lil air compressor.......sorry dog i want to go but im workin on someone eles time so u know how that gose.....i'll be ther in spirit :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2007, 10:43 PM~7510835
> *lol i didn't recognize you at first...lol.....i was like who is this cat acting like he know me......lol....then i was like tim who is that.......lol....then i was like ohhh thats carlton.....lol
> *


man said carlton :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

slim did u pick up your rims


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 19 2007, 10:06 PM~7510443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right around the corner


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 10:37 PM~7510744
> *ill be there.. pinstripe mateials in hand.. striping cars if people want..
> 
> peeps who actually are trying to help a *****..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinstripe my turntables essay :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2007, 09:37 PM~7510744
> *ill be there.. pinstripe mateials in hand.. striping cars if people want..
> 
> peeps who actually are trying to help a *****..
> *



Pinstripe the Focus... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 08:09 AM~7512792
> *Pinstripe the Focus...  :0
> *


You still want to go? Girl & her son won't be going. Probably got two homies riding, have room for 4th.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 19 2007, 10:40 PM~7511435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he can ride in the back and hold the big screen :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 08:18 AM~7512813
> *he can ride in the back and hold the big screen  :biggrin:
> *


if that's the case i'll turn back home and drop it off. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 07:21 AM~7512824
> *if that's the case i'll turn back home and drop it off.  :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 08:09 AM~7512792
> *Pinstripe the Focus...  :0
> 
> 
> ...


you going to lift it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 07:33 AM~7512856
> *you going to lift it?
> *



maybe... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 08:39 AM~7512873
> *maybe...  :biggrin:
> *


i think you ought to donk it since you are going to the east coast :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 07:41 AM~7512885
> *i think you ought to donk it since you are going to the east coast  :cheesy:
> *



Lambo doors for the front and suicide on the rear doors.... mayne hold up!!
6 inch lift with 24's.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 08:47 AM~7512916
> *Lambo doors for the front and suicide on the rear doors.... mayne hold up!!
> 6 inch lift with 24's.
> *


baller


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 07:47 AM~7512916
> *Lambo doors for the front and suicide on the rear doors.... mayne hold up!!
> 6 inch lift with 24's.
> *



throw some d's on it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Latin's paisa homie at the tire shops tried to chingalay me...

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 08:53 AM~7512943
> *Latin's paisa homie at the tire shops tried to chingalay me...
> 
> :0  :0
> *


THAT nga wasn't my homie. Macalac called me like a bish on a close tire shop, so i directed him to one. Otherwise I would have told him to roll til the rims fall off :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 19 2007, 08:06 PM~7510443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are you having a Hop?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 07:58 AM~7512974
> *Are you having a Hop?
> *



bunny hop?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 08:48 AM~7512926
> *throw some d's on it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 07:54 AM~7512952
> *THAT nga wasn't my homie.  Macalac called me like a bish on a close tire shop, so i directed him to one.  Otherwise I would have told him to roll til the rims fall off  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: 


anyone going to POP tonight?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 08:07 AM~7513014
> *bunny hop?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 09:14 AM~7513049
> *:roflmao:
> anyone going to POP tonight?
> *


nah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 08:14 AM~7513049
> *:roflmao:
> anyone going to POP tonight?
> *



they still have that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 09:20 AM~7513068
> *they still have that?
> *


Yeah, you got to be a member of Miller Lite to know talmbout that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 08:20 AM~7513068
> *they still have that?
> *


yup. it'll be around for awhile until some knuckle heads fk it up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 09:21 AM~7513069
> *Yeah, you got to be a member of Miller Lite to know talmbout that.
> *


lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 08:21 AM~7513069
> *Yeah, you got to be a member of Miller Lite to know talmbout that.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 08:21 AM~7513069
> *Yeah, you got to be a member of Miller Lite to know talmbout that.
> *


:thumbsup:


hater! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 08:24 AM~7513080
> *yup. it'll be around for awhile until some knuckle heads fk it up.
> *



True... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 20 2007, 08:47 AM~7512916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: why everybody act like i start trouble everywhere. ain't my fault haters always setting me off. dang


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 09:24 AM~7513080
> *yup. it'll be around for awhile until some knuckle heads fk it up.
> *


true.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 09:27 AM~7513102
> *:thumbsup:
> hater! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


knee grow please. :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:29 AM~7513112
> *i aint, neither are you.  :angry:
> :uh:  why everybody act like i start trouble everywhere.  ain't my fault haters always setting me off.  dang
> *


nicca plz!!!!!!!!!! :loco: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 08:31 AM~7513121
> *knee grow please.  :loco:
> *


racist!  


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 09:32 AM~7513123
> * :loco:
> *


like i said you aint going.. if you do.. easter trip to bryan is off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 09:33 AM~7513130
> *racist!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 09:30 AM~7513114
> *true.
> *


Yup Thats H-town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 20 2007, 09:39 AM~7513160
> *Yup Thats H-town
> *


booty kit on 68 installed.. thanks for that link.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:42 AM~7513173
> *booty kit on 68 installed..  thanks for that link.
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 09:42 AM~7513176
> *pics?
> *


www.payEntryatNextShowlikeEverybodyElsedammit.jpg


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:43 AM~7513183
> *www.payEntryatNextShowlikeEverybodyElsedammit.jpg
> *



broken link, no workie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 09:44 AM~7513189
> *broken link, no workie...
> *


try this one.. 

www.clickONdeeeeezNutz.jpg


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:46 AM~7513199
> *try this one..
> 
> www.clickONdeeeeezNutz.jpg
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 09:54 AM~7513250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


www.gositinthecornerdumbass.gif :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:36 AM~7513147
> *like i said you aint going..  if you do..  easter trip to bryan is off.
> 
> 
> ...


ssshhhiiitttt. imma be there!! jammin'.  

who said i was going to bryan??? and who said i was going with you?!?! ive already been offered a ride from someone else. so i aint trippin.  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 10:01 AM~7513285
> *ssshhhiiitttt. imma be there!! jammin'.
> 
> who said i was going to bryan??? and who said i was going with you?!?! ive already been offered a ride from someone else. so i aint trippin.   :biggrin:
> *


You ought to go, spokes n juice is looking for a few models.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 09:05 AM~7513300
> *You ought to go, spokes n juice is looking for a few models.
> *



:0 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 10:01 AM~7513285
> *ssshhhiiitttt. imma be there!! jammin'.
> 
> who said i was going to bryan??? and who said i was going with you?!?! ive already been offered a ride from someone else. so i aint trippin.   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 10:06 AM~7513307
> *:0  :ugh:
> *


wait til you see the t-shirt i'll be wearing. :cheesy: 

Got to represent


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 09:05 AM~7513300
> *You ought to go, spokes n juice is looking for a few models.
> *


 :roflmao: 

my old ass is not trying to be a model. but thanks for the info. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 09:09 AM~7513328
> *wait til you see the t-shirt i'll be wearing.  :cheesy:
> 
> Got to represent
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 09:09 AM~7513327
> *:uh:  :tears:
> *


 :tongue: 

we can still be friends right? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hijadesureputamadre!

I've been bombarded by spam messages this morning. This makes the 12th different myspace profile with the same message. :twak: 

*H3Y BABE !!!...Cool myspace u got there.. was just browsing people who live near me and found ya..... Feel free to add me to your M~S~N or A~I~M (both are listed on my MS page..I prefer M`S`N as A'I'M freezes on me so I may not get ur messages...I jusst m0ved so try!ng to meeet sum new people.. xoxox chat soon cutie xoxoxo Sara! *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 10:11 AM~7513340
> *:0  :0
> *


not a spokes n juice t-shirt. :uh: those ended up into my mechanic grimey shirts.  

The t-shirt will be in reference to my cagada topic :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2007, 10:11 AM~7513345
> *:tongue:
> 
> we can still be friends right? :cheesy:
> *


NO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 10:12 AM~7513352
> *Hijadesureputamadre!
> 
> I've been bombarded by spam messages this morning.  This makes the 12th different myspace profile with the same message.  :twak:
> ...


I got the same crap six times in a row the other day..... :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 09:12 AM~7513352
> *Hijadesureputamadre!
> 
> I've been bombarded by spam messages this morning.  This makes the 12th different myspace profile with the same message.  :twak:
> ...



yo mayne tell her i love her !


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 09:21 AM~7513394
> *NO
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 20 2007, 10:46 AM~7513502
> *yo mayne tell her i love her !
> *


she probably saw you on the ground handcuffed infront of the church. LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 09:58 AM~7513563
> *she probably saw you on the ground handcuffed infront of the church.  LOL
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!

true im hard core now. where do i get my cookie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 20 2007, 11:01 AM~7513579
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!
> 
> true im hard core now. where do i get my cookie.
> *


ask mario, he probably has one in his lunch. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 10:06 AM~7513597
> *ask mario, he probably has one in his lunch.  :biggrin:
> *


ha that fool comes in tommorow.

they hook your shit up yet?

they got some 99.99 special right now......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 20 2007, 11:08 AM~7513608
> *ha that fool comes in tommorow.
> 
> they hook your shit up yet?
> ...


send me a salesman fool.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 10:08 AM~7513613
> *send me a salesman fool.
> *



thought i did. ill try a non arab one this time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 10:08 AM~7513613
> *send me a salesman fool.
> *



baller


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 20 2007, 09:14 AM~7513049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, I think Bud Lite is sponsoring it now  :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2007, 11:25 AM~7513733
> *you know it! lol
> actually, I think Bud Lite is sponsoring it now    :nosad:
> *


Them fkers too late. Should have done that 6 years ago.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 09:44 AM~7513189
> *broken link, no workie...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 20 2007, 11:34 AM~7513799
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


when you gonna be ready to race that caprice. lt1 vs. lt1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2007, 11:25 AM~7513733
> *you know it! lol
> actually, I think Bud Lite is sponsoring it now    :nosad:
> *


beer sucks anyway.. let me know when its sponsored by crown royal or bacardi.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 20 2007, 07:54 AM~7512952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds personal right thurrrr mayne.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 10:42 AM~7513852
> *beer sucks anyway..  let me know when its sponsored by crown royal or bacardi.
> *



Finally, something we agree on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2007, 10:25 AM~7513733
> *you know it! lol
> actually, I think Bud Lite is sponsoring it now    :nosad:
> *


ill call you when i get there. :cheesy: 

that sucks! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 10:44 AM~7513864
> *sounds personal right thurrrr mayne.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hny, what time i pick u up tonite...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 11:45 AM~7513877
> *Finally, something we agree on!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 20 2007, 11:42 AM~7513852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FO REAL! I prefer Crown over anything, too  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill give u something to drink


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 12:06 PM~7514017
> *ill give u something to drink
> *


nobody wants aquafina lite. you o' cheap beer drinkin azz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 10:10 AM~7514049
> *nobody wants aquafina lite.  you o' cheap beer drinkin azz
> *


ill let u pick the drink and i bet i can drink 3 times as much as you. fuckin rookie.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 12:06 PM~7514017
> *ill give u something to drink
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2007, 11:14 AM~7514068
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 12:11 PM~7514052
> *ill let u pick the drink and i bet i can drink 3 times as much as you. fuckin rookie.
> *


uh oh.. was i just challanged? will i get SERVED? :roflmao:


you need to just stick to your miller lite and not try to step up to grown folks drinks.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2007, 12:15 PM~7514075
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 11:17 AM~7514087
> *uh oh..  was i just challanged?  will i get SERVED?  :roflmao:
> you need to just stick to your miller lite and not try to step up to grown folks drinks.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 10:17 AM~7514087
> *uh oh..  was i just challanged?  will i get SERVED?  :roflmao:
> you need to just stick to your miller lite and not try to step up to grown folks drinks.
> *


like i said i let u pick the drink. bitch, i can drink more drinks than hny shot u down. thats alot of drinkin goin on :biggrin: :biggrin: 

just fuckin with u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 12:21 PM~7514127
> *like i said i let u pick the drink.  bitch, i can drink more drinks than hny shot u down. thats alot of drinkin goin on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> just fuckin with u
> *


naww.. hold up screw.. lets do it.. i win, i get your d's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u can get deez in your mouth


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 11:24 AM~7514144
> *naww.. hold up screw..  lets do it.. i win, i get your d's.
> *



mayne...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

knew you'd puzzy out.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 11:21 AM~7514127
> *like i said i let u pick the drink.  bitch, i can drink more drinks than hny shot u down. thats alot of drinkin goin on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> just fuckin with u
> *


hnybrwneyeowned :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 11:25 AM~7514155
> *hnybrwneyeowned :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

come thru next poker nite. ill take your money then drink u under the table, again.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Who all is going to Bryan this Sunday? I have some people that want me to take pics that evening...but it would mean coming back with someone that is planning on coming back early. Hit me up to let me know if anyone is returning around the 4:00 - 5:00 ish hour.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 12:28 PM~7514175
> *come thru next poker nite. ill take your money then drink  u under the table, again.
> *


drink me under table? you were fk'n with a 6 pack of water.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 11:29 AM~7514184
> *drink me under table? you were fk'n with a 6 pack of water.
> *


smart.....let other fools get drunk and make mistakes.....power move.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 11:31 AM~7514193
> *smart.....let other fools get drunk and make mistakes.....power move.....
> *



true


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 11:31 AM~7514193
> *smart.....let other fools get drunk and make mistakes.....power move.....
> *


worked for me this past saturday.....won $160 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 10:31 AM~7514193
> *smart.....let other fools get drunk and make mistakes.....power move.....
> *


youre not invited next time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 12:25 PM~7514155
> *hnybrwneyeowned :0
> *


Http://www.thatsafactjack.com/


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2007, 10:33 AM~7514220
> *worked for me this past saturday.....won $160 :0
> *


takes me almost 3 days to make 160.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 12:31 PM~7514193
> *smart.....let other fools get drunk and make mistakes.....power move.....
> *


naw.. i aint been invited back to lone star crib since i pulled gat on pizza man and told em his azz took too long. lone star was like "calm down fool" i was like "naw fk that.. they said 30 minutes".. then 713ridaz was like "danny put the gat down.. it aint worth it". :angry: then texasgold slapped me and said to sit da fk down.. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 11:34 AM~7514231
> *Http://www.thatsafactjack.com/
> *




whoooooooaaaaaa... whoooooaaaaaa... ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 11:35 AM~7514236
> *takes me almost 3 days to make 160.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 12:35 PM~7514236
> *takes me almost 3 days to make 160.
> *


we know.. 70 hour weekends yada yada yada


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 10:36 AM~7514246
> *we know.. 70 hour weekends yada yada yada
> *


naw they cut my weekends out. so im looking for a second job all work no play


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on second thought. i think taking your money is a second job. poker nite in 2 weeks.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 11:37 AM~7514258
> *on second thought. i think taking your money is a second job. poker nite in 2 weeks.
> *


im going to louisiana next week.....but for work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2007, 10:40 AM~7514286
> *im going to louisiana next week.....but for work
> *


damn hustle man.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'll be in new jersey.. sorry.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn, too many ninjas!!

20 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 20 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 11:41 AM~7514291
> *damn hustle man.
> *


they paying me $20 for every Katrina evacuee that i bring back :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2007, 12:43 PM~7514302
> *they paying me $20 for every Katrina evacuee that i bring back :0
> *


you gonna be a rich man.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2007, 12:43 PM~7514302
> *they paying me $20 for every Katrina evacuee that i bring back :0
> *


You going to be like the coyote for the black folks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 12:46 PM~7514327
> *You going to be like the coyote for the black folks
> *


lol :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 11:03 AM~7513997
> *hny, what time i pick u up tonite...
> *


be here when i get off.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 11:21 AM~7514127
> *like i said i let u pick the drink.  bitch, i can drink more drinks than hny shot u down. thats alot of drinkin goin on  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> just fuckin with u
> *


 :0 you aint right fool. :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 11:25 AM~7514155
> *hnybrwneyeowned :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HMMM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 12:46 PM~7514327
> *You going to be like the coyote for the black folks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 20 2007, 11:33 AM~7514221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













you ain't black.....you meskin..... :biggrin: ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 20 2007, 02:03 PM~7514742
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 20 2007, 02:16 PM~7514820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You make no sense???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

How many members do you have now?

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: low 86 regal


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2007, 02:08 PM~7515186
> *How many members do you have now?
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...



pics?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

dangit!! It happens everytime...stupid job settings!! People post foul language and I get this "Forbidden by rating check You are not permitted to access the URL http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=76980 due to the policy of your organization. " Sometimes I can only read every other page.. :uh: I guess I may as well quit coming on here at all....from work I get that and by the time I am home its deader than dead. RIP Lay It Low :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 20 2007, 04:47 PM~7515887
> *dangit!! It happens everytime...stupid job settings!! People post foul language and I get this "Forbidden by rating check You are not permitted to access the URL http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=76980 due to the policy of your organization. "  Sometimes I can only read every other page..  :uh:  I guess I may as well quit coming on here at all....from work I get that and by the time I am home its deader than dead.  RIP Lay It Low :angry:
> 
> *


what the fuck?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

drove by POP , saw chingo bling in his monte carlo with sticker on back that says "they cant deport us all". he gonna sell tamales maybe? :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats the news Cartier01?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

not much bro just got back from fortworth hows the town car going


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dang..everybody gettin a town car. :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 06:38 PM~7516872
> *dang..everybody gettin a town car.    :angry:
> *


when u gettin one :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 20 2007, 07:41 PM~7516897
> *when u gettin one :biggrin:
> *


when theres one made by chevy. cause i'm bowtie for life!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 05:38 PM~7516872
> *dang..everybody gettin a town car.    :angry:
> *


they aint all kandy painted with chrome under though


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 06:44 PM~7516917
> *they aint all kandy painted with chrome under though
> *


pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 07:44 PM~7516917
> *they aint all kandy painted with chrome under though
> *


[email protected] times the charm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star, come check out the 68.. lambo doors, gator seats..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star is sic713 painting your car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 20 2007, 06:09 AM~7512792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. im just the the pattern top...

oh yea i got a price for you on your top.. il pm u


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool let me know asap


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

already did


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 06:43 PM~7516909
> *there theres one made by chevy.  cause i'm bowtie for life!
> *


  

x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 05:53 PM~7516980
> *lone star, come check out the 68.. lambo doors, gator seats..
> *


sound dumb, rather stay home and watch american idol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 08:59 PM~7517549
> *sound dumb, rather stay home and watch american idol
> *


dont hate just cause im da fat mack wif da fastback, and you in a wannabe cadillac.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hataproof


hataproof.. brawd at work selling 95'ish 2 door blazer if you looking for hataproof 2......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 07:24 PM~7517777
> *dont hate just cause im da fat mack wif da fastback, and you in a wannabe cadillac.
> *


hold up


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I am ashamed to say I saw this car on the freeway today.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 20 2007, 07:56 AM~7513257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Hata Proof Will Be There!!!!!! Ready :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2007, 09:35 PM~7517881
> *I am ashamed to say I saw this car on the freeway today.
> 
> 
> ...


hold up fool. thats member of magnolia donks.. show respect..




j/k.. lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't know what was te best part the 27s, the puffy blue top on a red car or the sticker that said 27" bitches.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2007, 09:38 PM~7517909
> *I don't know what was te best part the 27s, the puffy blue top on a red car or the sticker that said 27" bitches.
> *


prolly a tie.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I almost forgot about the bad ass truck steps it had on the side.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2007, 09:41 PM~7517943
> *I almost forgot about the bad ass truck steps it had on the side.
> *


i'm saving up for those.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 05:44 PM~7516917
> *they aint all kandy painted with chrome under though
> *


If they dont hit over 45 inches high ,its not for me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 09:44 PM~7517973
> *If they dont hit over 45 inches high ,its not for me.
> *


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 07:36 PM~7517884
> *Cool Hata Proof Will Be There!!!!!! Ready  :0
> *


Sounds good ,Bebo told me that he wants to hit the switch, finally and hop against me.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 07:32 PM~7517849
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: hataproof
> hataproof.. brawd at work selling 95'ish 2 door blazer if you looking for hataproof 2......
> *



Thanks but Hata Proof #2 already under construction


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 07:47 PM~7517996
> *Sounds good ,Bebo told me that he wants to hit the switch, finally and hop against me.
> *



Yeah it's me Bebo and I am ready so tell  me how much cash you wanna bet no chump change!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Mar 20 2007, 09:47 PM~7517996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 07:49 PM~7518014
> *Thanks but Hata Proof #2  already under construction
> *


hey bebo, r u going to hit ur own switch? on top of that flying carpet :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2007, 07:57 PM~7518047
> *hey bebo, r u going to hit ur own switch? on top of that flying carpet :biggrin:
> *



Hell Yeah luv u long time !!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 09:59 PM~7518064
> *Hell Yeah luv u long time !!!!  :cheesy:
> *


shame you didnt save the flip it over like pancake move for LRM show.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mestup


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 07:53 PM~7518027
> *Yeah it's me Bebo and I am ready so tell   me how much cash you wanna bet no chump change!!!!!
> *


are the owner of hataproof?Some girl at the show told me that it belongs to her .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 07:59 PM~7518064
> *Hell Yeah luv u long time !!!!  :cheesy:
> *


luv me long time?? wtf se te voltio el disco o que chingaos :roflmao: ..lov yall too homies, onde esta mi ***** vic


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:02 PM~7518105
> *are the owner of hataproof?Some girl at the show told me that it belongs to her .
> *



Yes Sir that's my wife!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Mar 20 2007, 10:02 PM~7518105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:01 PM~7518091
> *shame you didnt save the flip it over like pancake move for LRM show.
> *


Thats a good idea ,Bebo I will hop against you at the LRM show in July.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh snap... shop calls up in this mug!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ive got the video camera... DO IT!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2007, 08:02 PM~7518108
> *luv me long time?? wtf se te voltio el disco o que chingaos :roflmao: ..lov yall too homies, onde esta mi *****  vic
> *



He's on vacation fool!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:03 PM~7518127
> *Thats a good idea ,Bebo I will hop against you at the LRM show in July.
> *


Be ready in 2 weeks if you wanna hop!! It's all for fun


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 08:03 PM~7518122
> *Yes Sir that's my wife!!!
> *


I will see about the money,I dont have a lot of money like your wife.She told me that she has a lot of money and she doesnt need any.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 08:06 PM~7518154
> *Be ready in 2 weeks if you wanna hop!! It's all for fun
> *



I can wait till the LRM .Its just friendly competition.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 08:04 PM~7518131
> *He's on vacation fool!
> *


must b nice :biggrin:  with a margarita on the side :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:06 PM~7518155
> *I will see about the money,I dont have a lot of money like your wife.She told me that she has a lot of money and she doesnt nee any.
> *



Yes Sir that's right she does Thank God we don't need the money It's the pride that we have in our truck the money  does'nt matter


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:07 PM~7518169
> *I can wait till the LRM .Its just friendly competition.
> *



That's what I'm saying it's all about the game


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:07 PM~7518169
> *I can wait till the LRM .Its just friendly competition.
> *


x2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2007, 08:35 PM~7517881
> *I am ashamed to say I saw this car on the freeway today.
> 
> 
> ...




this makes the baby jesus cry


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 08:11 PM~7518219
> *That's what I'm saying it's all about the game
> *


OK , so we will hop at the LRM show in July ,dont back Bebo.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody needs a candied out hopper.. let me know, im bored ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh.. screw friendly i wanna see some boxing.. but since this only LRM show in texas sure they gonna be some drama on saturday. lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

yall b the kings of radicals, BUT FOR NOW I'M THE MUT...KING OF THE STREETS IN HTOWN, since i drive my shit everywhere  no offense


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 08:09 PM~7518191
> *Yes Sir that's right she does Thank God we don't need the money It's the pride that we have in our truck the money   does'nt matter
> *


So how many people have to own one Hopper? :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:14 PM~7518239
> *OK , so we will hop at the LRM show in July ,dont back Bebo.
> *



Why wait till the LRM SHOW lets do this at the picnic April 1,2007 and I never back out but you know that my blazer dont qualify at the LRM SHOW


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:15 PM~7518250
> *So how many people have to own one Hopper? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2007, 08:14 PM~7518243
> *anybody needs a candied out hopper.. let me know, im bored ...
> *


come and paint my chunter truck, i want green, white, and red mmmm looks like a flag :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2007, 08:15 PM~7518246
> *yall b the kings of radicals, BUT FOR NOW I'M THE MUT...KING OF THE STREETS IN HTOWN, since i drive my shit everywhere   no offense
> *


 Dont worry ,You know my future street hopper is going to hit some inches!!!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:15 PM~7518250
> *So how many people have to own one Hopper? :biggrin:
> *



Well I payed to build my own hopper I did'nt buy it already made or sponsored by anyone :roflmao:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2007, 08:17 PM~7518268
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Boiler stop kissing ass nunca vas a cambiar cabron!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

why wait for LRM or picnic.. how about mambos this sat nite??

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh snap////


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:22 PM~7518320
> *why wait for LRM or picnic.. how about mambos this sat nite??
> 
> :0
> *



naw we will save it for the picnic!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 08:20 PM~7518303
> *Well I payed to build my own hopper I did'nt buy it already made or sponsored by anyone  :roflmao:
> *


You paid someone to build it and I paid for one already built !!SAME THING 

Unless you build your own by yourself !!That is a fact!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ive got the camera


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 08:21 PM~7518312
> *Boiler stop kissing ass nunca vas a cambiar cabron!!!!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :biggrin: ya me boy a dormir , ya no se peleen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 10:23 PM~7518328
> *naw we will save it for the picnic!!!!!
> *


uh huh


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 09:24 PM~7518339
> *You paid someone to build it and I paid for one already built !!SAME THING
> 
> Unless you build your own by yourself !!That is a fact!
> *


true dat


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 08:17 PM~7518265
> *Why wait till the LRM SHOW lets do this at the picnic April 1,2007 and I never back out but you know that my blazer dont qualify at the LRM SHOW
> *


That means that we are not in the same category! another fact!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for some "friendly competition" da shit talkin gettin pretty thick. :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2007, 08:24 PM~7518343
> *:loco:  :loco:  :biggrin:  ya me boy a dormir , ya no se peleen
> *


Later , Victor . me too 
I have to get up early to go to work.I am not a money bags!  :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:24 PM~7518339
> *You paid someone to build it and I paid for one already built !!SAME THING
> 
> Unless you build your own by yourself !!That is a fact!
> *


Yeah that is a fact your right
But I paid the best to have the best and it is all for competition so take it the way you want to take it JUAN!!! HATA PROOF#1 AND Good Night AND ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN AND KEEP HOUSTON IN THE LOWRIDER SPIRIT WE SHOULD ALL BE THERE FOR ONE ANOTHER INSTEAD AGAINST EACH OTHER PEACE :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:28 PM~7518374
> *for some "friendly competition" da shit talkin gettin pretty thick.  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:29 PM~7518377
> *Later , Victor . me too
> I have to get up early to go to work.I am not a money bags!   :biggrin:
> *



AW TOO BAD FOR YOU GUY'S :loco: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 20 2007, 10:30 PM~7518399
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


mr coupe deville pimp.. whats da deal? been waiting on a part for the 68.. US mail fk'n me over.. get on them boys!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:32 PM~7518418
> *mr coupe deville pimp..  whats da deal?  been waiting on a part for the 68..  US mail fk'n me over..  get on them boys!
> *


should have paid for express mail....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 20 2007, 08:32 PM~7518418
> *mr coupe deville pimp..  whats da deal?  been waiting on a part for the 68..  US mail fk'n me over..  get on them boys!
> *


coupe deville waht u talmbout its a fleetwood coupe thats how the "I" does it. tell this ***** what T"I"ME it is 713ridaz


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

BUTTS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 07:44 PM~7517973
> *If they dont hit over 45 inches high ,its not for me.
> *


thats cool i want mine to look pretty too :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 08:40 PM~7518474
> *coupe deville waht u talmbout its a fleetwood coupe thats how the "I" does it. tell this ***** what T"I"ME it is 713ridaz
> *


i'm mr coupe deville... :biggrin: hmmm "I"??? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 20 2007, 08:24 PM~7518339
> *You paid someone to build it and I paid for one already built !!SAME THING
> 
> Unless you build your own by yourself !!That is a fact!
> *



Juan did your brother tell you about the nitrogen tank?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 20 2007, 08:46 PM~7518523
> *i'm mr coupe deville... :biggrin:  hmmm "I"??? :biggrin:
> *


coupe de kill.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 08:48 PM~7518556
> *coupe de k"I"ll.
> 
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn it got hot im here yall still with that hoppin shit.......... old news....... besides i cant keep up with you fuckers deep pockets so ima just build a nice clean chevy fo yo ass :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 09:30 PM~7518391
> *Yeah that is a fact your right
> But I paid the best to have the best and it is all for competition so take it the way you want to take it JUAN!!! HATA PROOF#1 AND Good Night AND ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN AND KEEP HOUSTON IN THE LOWRIDER SPIRIT WE SHOULD ALL BE THERE FOR ONE ANOTHER INSTEAD AGAINST EACH OTHER PEACE      :thumbsup:
> *


IF IT WAS BUILT BUY THE BEST WHY DID IT HAVE TO HAVE A ALUMINUM BLOCK INSTALLED JUST TO FLIP OVER FOR THIS SHOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 20 2007, 10:52 PM~7519098
> *IF IT WAS BUILT BUY THE BEST  WHY DID IT HAVE TO HAVE A ALUMINUM BLOCK INSTALLED JUST TO FLIP OVER  FOR THIS SHOW :0  :biggrin:
> *


good show u put on in Dallas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2007, 08:19 PM~7518290
> *come and paint my chunter truck, i want green, white, and red mmmm looks like a flag  :biggrin:
> *


aww shit.. here we go again..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Mar 20 2007, 09:03 PM~7518122
> *Yes Sir that's my wife!!!
> *


financial advisor... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2007, 10:44 PM~7518508
> *thats cool i want mine to look pretty too  :biggrin:
> *


might as well have bought a crown vic if you were gonna get a town car. both ugly azz hell.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Early up in this mug


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3/20/07 - KTRK/HOUSTON) - A Bellaire High School algebra teacher is accused of having an inappropriate relationship with a former student. Police say they caught the woman in a van with a half-naked teen.

On a quiet cul-de-sac in Meyerland, Stathy Demeris saw something unusual Sunday night. She spotted a young man standing in front of an empty house across the street from where he lived. 

He said, "I thought maybe they were casing out a house, you know, if they were planning to come back and do something. I had no idea they were having sex back there." 

Demeris called the constable's office. Deputies arrived to find the 16-year-old boy and Tamara Ryman, 37, partially unclothed in the back of the driveway. According to authorities, Ryman, a teacher at Bellaire High School, was acting as a guardian to the teen. That's something her in-laws didn't approve of. 

Tamara's father-in-law Blaine Ryman told Eyewitness News, "Let's just say we were concerned. It's a case of not necessarily what is, but what it appears to be." 

Family members say the teen had been living with Ryman, her husband and their children at a home in southwest Houston. Neighbors who know the family are shocked. 

"I can't believe it," said one neighbor. "You know, even though this happens all the time, I just thought, well, that's not her." 

Both Ryman and the teen are charged with criminal trespassing. Children's Protective Services and the Houston police are investigating for possible additional charges. Ryman has been placed on an administrative job away from students during the investigation. 

"Does it disturb me? Yeah," said parent Frances Wilson. "Do I think she should be in the classroom? No. I think she should be removed." 

CPS officials are investigating the situation. Ryman's two children are currently staying with relatives. 




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Teachers is freaks these days.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 21 2007, 03:10 AM~7520094
> *might as well have bought a crown vic if you were gonna get a town car.  both ugly azz hell.
> *


better than a fastback on 14s that dont match


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

house call


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2007, 10:04 PM~7518130
> *oh snap... shop calls up in this mug!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ive got the video camera... DO IT!
> *


Spokes n Juice is dead :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 06:22 AM~7520253
> *Spokes n Juice is dead  :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2007, 10:15 PM~7518246
> *yall b the kings of radicals, BUT FOR NOW I'M THE MUT...KING OF THE STREETS IN HTOWN, since i drive my shit everywhere   no offense
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im going to do SNJ Videos!!!!!

Now accepting applications for SNJ Models!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 07:24 AM~7520260
> *Im going to do SNJ Videos!!!!!
> 
> Now accepting applications for SNJ Models!
> *


it will fail after the 4th.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

To anyone still sending me money for subscriptions to SNJ...


*SNJ IS DEAD, GET OVER IT!!!!!!!*

I received 2 more this week. LOL!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 06:28 AM~7520266
> *it will fail after the 4th.
> *



My goal is to get to the 5th this time....

plus it would be alot cheaper to film, produce, market... etc. :yes: :loco: :wow: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2007, 07:14 AM~7520238
> *better than a fastback on 14s that dont match
> *


they match something on my car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jots!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2007, 05:14 AM~7520238
> *better than a fastback on 14s that dont match
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, radicalkingz


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 07:30 AM~7520275
> *My goal is to get to the 5th this time....
> 
> plus it would be alot cheaper to film, produce, market... etc.  :yes:  :loco:  :wow:  :scrutinize:
> *


true.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

spokesandjuice.com

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

You are not authorized to view this page 
You might not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials you supplied. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you believe you should be able to view this directory or page, please try to contact the Web site by using any e-mail address or phone number that may be listed on the *www.spokesandjuice.com *home page.

You can click Search to look for information on the Internet.

HTTP Error 403 - Forbidden 
Internet Explorer 

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 21 2007, 07:00 AM~7520369
> *You are not authorized to view this page
> You might not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials you supplied.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 08:01 AM~7520372
> *:0
> *


hrnybrneye is down to be one of your models.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 07:13 AM~7520407
> *hrnybrneye is down to be one of your models.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

just say no to plastic bumpers!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Reminiscing on the old school :tears: 

Waking up early morning knowing it was a school day. Walking out the front door and putting the key into the '67 Chevelle. Drop the Eric B & Rakim tape into the deck and backing up the ride to hit the road to the high school. Drive up to my homeboy Jose's house and watch him throw up the "what's up?" sign. Gets in and says "QUE ONDA LOCO?" while closing the door. I say "it's time to pick up the Rickster so sit back and relax." We drive down the ways and pick up homeboy Rick. He comes out the door and does some breaking moves while approaching the car. Gets in and says "damn that song is tight going to be another good day!" We roll off and drop the windows and rewind the tape to play the same jam from the beginning while rolling through the parking lot to park the ride. Walk up to school and start shaking hands to the homeboys, chilling with the fools of the Brown Connection from way back then. Israel Escareno give the head knod to say what's up while we all walk in for another school day. Those were the days when times were good, no fears no worries just good old days.

R.I.P. JOSE ANTONIO LUNA :tears: 

*I ain't no joke, I use to let the mic smoke
Now I slam it when I'm done and make sure it's broke
When i'm gone I wrote this song cuz I won't let
Nobody press up and mess up to seen I set
I like to stand in a crowd and watch the people wonder damn
Bu think about it then you'll understand
I'm just an addict addicted to music
Maybe it's a habit, I gotta use it
Even if it's jazz or the quiet storm
I hook a beat up convert it in a hip-hop form
Write a rhyme in graffitti in every show you see me in
Deep concentration cuz I'm no comedian
Jokers are wild if you wanna be tame
I treat you like a child then you're gonna be named
Another enemy, not even a friend of me
Cuz you'll get fried in the end if you pretend to be
?Can be? cuz I just put your mind on pause
And I can beat you when you compare my rhyme wit yours
I wake you up and as I stare in your face you seem stun
Remember me, the one you got your idea from
But soon you start to suffer but you only get rougher
When you start to stutter that's when you had enuff of
Biting it, I make you choke, you can't provoke
You can't cope, you should of broke cuz I ain't no joke

I got a question, it's serious as cancer
Who can keep the average dancer
Hyper as a heart attack nobody smiling
Cuz you're expressing the rhyme that I'm styling
This is what we all sit down to write
You can't make it so you take it home, break it and bite
Use pieces and bits of all the hip-hop hits
Get the style down pack then it's time to ?swit?
Put my tape on pause and add some more to yours
Then you figure you're ready for the neighborhood chores
The E-M-C-E-E don't even try to be

When you come up to speak, don't even lie to me
You like to exaggerate, dream and imaginate
Then change the rhyme around, that can aggravate me
So when you see me come up, freeze
Or you'll be one of those 7 MC's
They think that I'm a new jack but only if they knew that
They who think wrong are they who can't do that
Style that I'm doing, they might ruin
Patterns of paragraphs based on you and
Your offbeat DJ, if anything he play
Sound familiar, I'll wait til E say
Play 'em, so I'ma have to dis and broke
You could get a smack for this, I ain't no joke

I hold the microphone like a grudge
B'll hold the record so the needle don't budge
I hold a conversation cuz when I invent
I nominated my DJ the presdient
When I'm see I'll, people freestyle, going steadily
So pucker up and whistle my melody
But whatever you do, don't miss one
They'll be another rough rhyme after this one
Before you know it, you're following and fiending
Waiting for the punchline to get the meaning
Like before the middle of my story I'm telling
Nobody beats the R so stop yelling
Save it, put it in your pocket for later
Cuz I'm moving the crowd and be a record fader
No interruptions and the mic is broke
When I'm gone, then you can joke
Cuz everything is real on a serious tip
Keep playing and I varies quick
And take you for a walk through hell
Feed your dome then watch your eyeballs swell
Guide you out of triple stage darkness
When it get dark again then I'ma spark this
Microphone cuz the heat is on, you see smoke
And I'm finish when the beat is gone, I'm no joke*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 08:31 AM~7520475
> *:tears:
> *


I'm sure you and Provok had good times


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:tears: those were the days...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 08:37 AM~7520487
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SixFoSS = http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=40977

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 07:47 AM~7520533
> *SixFoSS = http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=40977
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



NC too... right down the street from where Ill be moving to.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 20 2007, 08:47 PM~7518539
> *Juan did your brother tell you about the nitrogen tank?
> *


Yes he did ,but I had already got one .


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 20 2007, 09:52 PM~7519098
> *IF IT WAS BUILT BUY THE BEST  WHY DID IT HAVE TO HAVE A ALUMINUM BLOCK INSTALLED JUST TO FLIP OVER  FOR THIS SHOW :0  :biggrin:
> *



Whats going on in Dallas?Are you going to San Antonio this weekend?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 06:22 AM~7520253
> *Spokes n Juice is dead  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2007, 09:35 PM~7517881
> *I am ashamed to say I saw this car on the freeway today.
> 
> 
> ...


ClownCity


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 07:13 AM~7520407
> *hrnybrneye is down to be one of your models.
> *


im too fat to model.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:12 AM~7520663
> *im too fat to model.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

POP was tite last night. plannin on being there next week too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:15 AM~7520676
> *POP was tite last night. plannin on being there next week too.
> *


You get lit?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 08:15 AM~7520676
> *POP was tite last night. plannin on being there next week too.
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 09:17 AM~7520687
> *pics?
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:15 AM~7520676
> *POP was tite last night. plannin on being there next week too.
> *


chingo bling sell tamales from trunk of his monte carlo?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 08:15 AM~7520681
> *You get lit?
> *


 uffin: 

bumped into some ppl from back in the dayz. you ALWAYS bump into someone up there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:32 AM~7520753
> *uffin:
> 
> bumped into some ppl from back in the dayz. you ALWAYS bump into someone up there.
> *


True, like a high school reunion.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 08:17 AM~7520687
> *pics?
> *


i didnt take that many. i took only a couple with dena.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:34 AM~7520766
> *i didnt take that many. i took only a couple with dena.
> *


post them up fool :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 08:34 AM~7520762
> *True, like a high school reunion.
> *


for real! its kinda scary some of the ppl you bump into. you just never know who you'll see. :around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 08:34 AM~7520766
> *i didnt take that many. i took only a couple with dena.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 08:37 AM~7520774
> *post them up fool  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:43 AM~7520799
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 08:53 AM~7520837
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:04 AM~7520883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a couple of rabble rousers to me... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:04 AM~7520883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone is faded :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 09:06 AM~7520894
> *looks like a couple of rabble rousers to me...  :biggrin:
> *


couple of who?? whats?? ahaha!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 10:04 AM~7520883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang, kneegrow reppin' the R.O. :cheesy: 

Look at them grip them brews :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 21 2007, 09:10 AM~7520913
> *Looks like someone is faded :yes:
> *


not yet. we were later on though. well i was. i lost dena when stevie b came out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 09:11 AM~7520924
> *dang, kneegrow reppin' the R.O.  :cheesy:
> 
> Look at them grip them brews  :biggrin:
> *


yea she was. i was like i see ya girl!! haha!!

fkin budlight. :nosad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 09:14 AM~7520948
> *yea she was. i was like i see ya girl!! haha!!
> 
> fkin budlight.  :nosad:
> *



bud light is no bueno for La Raza


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 10:14 AM~7520948
> *yea she was. i was like i see ya girl!! haha!!
> 
> fkin budlight.  :nosad:
> *


Bud Light = :thumbsup: 

Tony and his *tacos*, Dena knows all about them mugs. LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=327116


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 09:16 AM~7520962
> *bud light is no bueno for La Raza
> *


esp this morning.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 10:19 AM~7520987
> *esp this morning.
> *


You must have a hangover = real mans beer. LOL

Not that watered down miller lite. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 09:21 AM~7521009
> *You must have a hangover = real mans beer.  LOL
> 
> Not that watered down miller lite.  :biggrin:
> *


hangovers are no bueno either....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 10:12 AM~7520934
> *not yet. we were later on though. well i was. i lost dena when stevie b came out.
> *


lol ... you got lost fool! I was asking Dina .... where's Monica? cabrona! you left us with the lawyer! lol ... 

we're gonna stir up some trouble .. THA DENA'S ... LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 10:19 AM~7520987
> *esp this morning.
> *


No kidding ... Bud Lite :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Macalac, you ready? Already got the design and hitting up Performance Art Saturday. All what Fred said was "wtf? LOL"  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7521103


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 09:39 AM~7521112
> *Macalac, you ready?  Already got the design and hitting up Performance Art Saturday.  All what Fred said was "wtf?  LOL"
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7521103
> *




already homie......

MAC2LAC on the front with the McDonalds arch's

on the back...
www.layitlow.com

i survived the off topic riots '07

very bottom....

houston lowriders #1

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 09:21 AM~7521009
> *You must have a hangover = real mans beer.  LOL
> 
> Not that watered down miller lite.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i aint a man! fool!! i got a gallon of water right now. fkin dry mouth the next day sucks ass! :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 11:06 AM~7521295
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i aint a man! fool!! i got a gallon of water right now. fkin dry mouth the next day sucks ass! :nosad:
> *


drink gatorade


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2007, 09:31 AM~7521063
> *lol ... you got lost fool!  I was asking Dina .... where's Monica? cabrona!  you left us with the lawyer! lol ...
> 
> we're gonna stir up some trouble .. THA DENA'S ... LOL
> *


 :roflmao: 

i was thinkin mercedes would of gotten him to be her suga daddy by that time. that fool would NOT go away!!!!

i know yall two...the two dena cochinas. shes coming next week too. i already corrupted her too. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 10:07 AM~7521302
> *drink gatorade
> *


maybe i can get someone to bring it to me.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Las mujeres de travieso.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 10:11 AM~7521332
> *maybe i can get someone to bring it to me.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 10:28 AM~7521430
> *:biggrin:
> *


is that an offer??? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 10:33 AM~7521455
> *is that an offer???  :cheesy:
> *



just got back from driving around picking up lunch...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what about the spokes and juice is dead shirt>


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 10:36 AM~7521474
> *just got back from driving around picking up lunch...
> *


and you didnt bring me anything! i was bout to say if you could pick up lunch thatd be awesome. :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 10:37 AM~7521484
> *and you didnt bring me anything! i was bout to say if you could pick up lunch thatd be awesome. :thumbsdown: :biggrin:
> *



tomorrow uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2007, 10:36 AM~7521475
> *what about the spokes and juice is dead shirt>
> *



Do It!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 21 2007, 11:06 AM~7521295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2007, 11:36 AM~7521475
> *what about the spokes and juice is dead shirt>
> *


do it fool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i want shirt that says..


www.iSmashedYoGal.com/orale.htm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 11:37 AM~7521484
> *and you didnt bring me anything! i was bout to say if you could pick up lunch thatd be awesome. :thumbsdown: :biggrin:
> *


i called in today. woulda took you some lunch..but we aint friends. remember. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 21 2007, 12:02 PM~7521645
> *i want shirt that says..
> www.iSmashedhrnybrneye.com/orale.htm
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2007, 10:39 AM~7521502
> *tomorrow  uffin:
> *


cool! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2007, 10:44 AM~7521540
> *you ain't lying!
> lol ... no shit! :roflmao:
> *


i heard she was lookin for "her" lawyer. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 21 2007, 11:03 AM~7521652
> *i called in today. woulda took you some lunch..but we aint friends. remember.  :angry:
> *


thats cause you dont wanna be my friend. :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 12:32 PM~7521851
> *thats cause you dont wanna be my friend. :tongue:
> *


only if benifits cum with it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 21 2007, 11:33 AM~7521859
> *only if benifits cum with it.
> *


 :ugh: hno: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

already.com


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

-NO COMMENT F0'L!f3-


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Take a \_ [email protected]!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

TRUNK FULL OF FUNK I AIN'T NEVER BEEN NO PUNK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

"you all trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so many fkers trying to download my style.. they must think i'm a ringtone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*******Topless Betty********


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

STILL PLAYING WITH CARS, AFTER ALL THESE YEARS..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Note: When buyin a RWD 80, 81 or 82 Cadillac..... Always remember if the top goes down the price goes up!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*LONE STAR *











[/quote]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tell homie to hurry up.. i got pattern top to do..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

umm.. goofy.. here ya go.. march 28th..

*Star Wars' Star Joins Post Office Staff*
WASHINGTON (March 15, 2007) -- Thirty years ago, in theaters near and far, far away, a movie opened the imaginations of millions, combining the magics of mythology and special effects to launch the "Star Wars" phenomenon. 

A star of those films -- the brave little robot R2-D2 -- is about to take a turn collecting mail as the Postal Service and Lucasfilm Ltd. commemorate that movie launch. 

The post office is wrapping mail collection boxes in some 200 cities nationwide in a special covering to look like R2-D2. 

It's part of a promotion for a new stamp to be announced March 28, Anita T. Bizzotto, the post office's chief marketing officer, said. 

"It's a little teaser for the upcoming announcement and we decided to have a little fun with it," she said. 

About 400 mailboxes will be covered to look like the stout droid. "When you look at a mailbox, the resemblance to R2-D2 is too good to pass up," Bizzotto said. 

While postal officials would like people to look for these mailboxes and maybe even drop in a letter, Bizzotto urged people not to tamper with them, noting that's a crime.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 21 2007, 11:02 AM~7521645
> *i want shirt that says..
> www.iSmashedYoGal.com/orale.htm
> *



www.areyouhot.com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 21 2007, 02:37 PM~7522533
> *www.areyouhot.com
> *


DAMN, LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mestup.com/allday/everyday.php


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2007, 11:09 AM~7522063
> *tell homie to hurry up.. i got  pattern top to do..
> *




HE'LL BE SHOOTIN IT THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEN HE SAID IT'LL TAKE HIM ABOUT 3 DAYS TO BUFF IT.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2007, 07:15 AM~7520676
> *POP was tite last night. plannin on being there next week too.
> *


ill be there next week....watchin from around the corner


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> *LONE STAR *


[/quote]
damn its ready for one of those hopping dvd's


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2007, 05:22 AM~7520253
> *Spokes n Juice is dead  :uh:
> *



we know get over it :angry:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2007, 10:56 PM~7519132
> *good show u put on in Dallas
> *


thanx


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 21 2007, 06:50 AM~7520552
> *Yes he did ,but I had already got one .
> *



any hopper's need a portable nitrogen tank hit me up :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 21 2007, 05:54 PM~7524173
> *any hopper's need a portable nitrogen tank hit me up :cheesy:
> *




:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic on the grind working on something for me.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

system/enslosure for sale.. 1 sub blown.. comes with everything you see in trunk.. floor, side panels, amp, subs..even fire extinguisher.. fits 00-05 impala. make offer.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixty8imp did u do the system your self


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for my ***** big d


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 21 2007, 01:51 PM~7523130
> *HE'LL BE SHOOTIN IT THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEN HE SAID IT'LL TAKE HIM ABOUT 3 DAYS TO BUFF IT.
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice mail box


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Mar 21 2007, 09:17 PM~7525363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gotta do the sides and put some clear on the leaf.. tommorow or fri u can come get it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 21 2007, 07:32 PM~7525491
> *nice mail box
> *


call me up homie.. wheneva


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2007, 09:37 PM~7525551
> *gotta do the sides and put some clear on the leaf.. tommorow or fri u can come get it
> *


cool.. no hurry


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 21 2007, 07:40 PM~7525579
> *cool.. no hurry
> *


i know.. i got bored so i did it while i was watching mythbusters..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i will call you tomorrow or friday been busy paying 4 the plates on my truck them hoes cust me 500 bucks so i can roll with one plate in the front of truck so i can run them ez tag station for free and they take pics of my rear plates and the one i have says IF YOU CANT RUN WITH THE BIG DOGS STAY IN THE HOUSE will posrt a pic later on 

sixty8imp i like the way you have the system set up you should have a stereo shop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 21 2007, 09:48 PM~7525652
> *
> 
> sixty8imp i like the way you have the system set up you should have a stereo shop
> *


u aint heard of Rattle Kan Kustomz?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 21 2007, 07:48 PM~7525652
> *i will call you tomorrow or friday been busy paying 4 the plates on my truck them hoes cust me 500 bucks so i can roll with one plate in the front of truck so i can run them  ez tag station for free and they take pics of my rear plates  and the one i have says  IF YOU CANT RUN WITH THE BIG DOGS STAY IN THE HOUSE  will posrt a pic later on
> 
> sixty8imp i like the way you have the system set up you should have a stereo shop
> *


these ****** aint right..
lol.. cool.. u got the number..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah i got your number


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2007, 07:31 PM~7525478
> *for my ***** big d
> 
> 
> ...


I CANT WAIT TO KNOCK THAT OFF WITH MY BAT. AND BURN OFF


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2007, 07:58 PM~7525718
> *I CANT WAIT TO KNOCK THAT OFF WITH MY BAT. AND BURN OFF
> *


not cool.. you should do one to match your car


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star going gangstar on six8imp


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

si no puedes correr con los perros grandes quedate en el patio i think i got it rigth


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 22 2007, 04:43 AM~7527821
> *Ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 05:49 AM~7527901
> *:uh:
> *


How much shipped?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 22 2007, 07:14 AM~7528075
> *How much shipped?
> *












:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.hoeasswomendrivers.com/suck/


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 07:33 AM~7528149
> *hoeasswomen*drivers.com/suck/]http://www.hoeasswomendrivers.com/suck/
> [/b]



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 08:36 AM~7528164
> *pics?
> *


in a few, did you see it? fkn hoe went straight towards the truck, luckily only damaged driver side corner of it. her p.o.s. was fked though. LOL


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 06:39 AM~7528170
> *in a few, did you see it?  fkn hoe went straight towards the truck, luckily only damaged driver side corner of it.  her p.o.s. was fked though.  LOL
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

scored some 3-bar swept fluted dayton spinners last night.....still look new... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2007, 05:10 PM~7523828
> *ill be there next week....watchin from around the corner
> *


 :roflmao: youre retarded fool!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 07:39 AM~7528170
> *in a few, did you see it?  fkn hoe went straight towards the truck, luckily only damaged driver side corner of it.  her p.o.s. was fked though.  LOL
> *


fool you are always gettin into accidents!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 08:01 AM~7528247
> *fool you are always gettin into accidents!
> *


seems like he's always gettin hit from "behind" huh.........aye chisme...... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 22 2007, 06:47 AM~7528200
> *scored some 3-bar swept fluted dayton spinners last night.....still look new... :biggrin:
> *



Sell them to me I need some new ones for my hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 07:39 AM~7528170
> *in a few, did you see it?  fkn hoe went straight towards the truck, luckily only damaged driver side corner of it.  her p.o.s. was fked though.  LOL
> *


She look good tho?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Slo would you PM me Kevins Number?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 22 2007, 07:47 AM~7528200
> *scored some 3-bar swept fluted dayton spinners last night.....still look new... :biggrin:
> *


Where at?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 09:01 AM~7528247
> *fool you are always gettin into accidents!
> *


well been hit 2 times, this makes it the 3rd. all three the others at fault. the hoe got ticketed. i must need a brighter colored truck :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 22 2007, 08:15 AM~7528327
> *Slo would you PM me Kevins Number?
> *


Sure. Juan? 

Does he owe you money! Ha 

PM sent.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 22 2007, 08:09 AM~7528284
> *seems like he's always gettin hit from "behind" huh.........aye chisme...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 22 2007, 07:21 AM~7528358
> *Sure. Juan?
> 
> Does he owe you money! Ha
> ...


No, just need to talk about hoppers. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 22 2007, 09:09 AM~7528284
> *seems like he's always gettin hit from "behind" huh.........aye chisme...... :biggrin:
> *


no this one was infront. hoe was using the turn only lane as a cruising lane.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 22 2007, 09:15 AM~7528322
> *She look good tho?
> *


had big tits, young cracker, nothing to jump for joy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 22 2007, 09:13 AM~7528314
> *Sell them to me I need some new ones for my hopper. :biggrin:
> *


este juan always wanting to buy everything. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 22 2007, 09:09 AM~7528284
> *seems like he's always gettin hit from "behind" huh.........aye chisme...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Company is on lockdown....

A couple of co-workers have been having an affair, both are married. 
The husband of the lady found out and came up to the office to confront the guy smashing his wife. Both dudes pulled out guns. 

took off in cars with wife chasing both of them.

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 09:41 AM~7528437
> *Company is on lockdown....
> 
> A couple of co-workers have been having an affair, both are married.
> ...


Only in Texas. Glad it wasn't you involved. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 08:42 AM~7528442
> *Only in Texas.  Glad it wasn't you involved.  LOL
> *



hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 08:41 AM~7528437
> *Company is on lockdown....
> 
> A couple of co-workers have been having an affair, both are married.
> ...


 :0 DDAAAYYYUUUMMMMM!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 09:45 AM~7528452
> *hno:
> *


What kind of guns did they bust out? You witness it? Did you dive like a bish?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 08:42 AM~7528442
> *Only in Texas.  Glad it wasn't you involved.  LOL
> *


 :werd:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 07:28 AM~7528394
> *este juan always wanting to buy everything.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



What you been up to?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Mar 22 2007, 08:13 AM~7528314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


locally


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 21 2007, 08:15 PM~7525906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tight dog.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 22 2007, 09:56 AM~7528545
> *What you been up to?
> *


accidents, building a new fence, organizing.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 08:46 AM~7528463
> *What kind of guns did they bust out?  You witness it?  Did you dive like a bish?
> *



yeah, I was in the plant... the lady's husband comes barreling through the parking lot almost pulls all the way in through the bay doors. Sancho runs to his desk and pulls out el cuete, looked like a revolver. I hit the damn floor, hid behind the presses... :biggrin: 

Husband jumps out talking major mess, starts waving gun in the air talkinbout Imma kill you fool!

Sancho runs out and jumps in his car with the husband in hot pursuit... Wife jumps in her car and goes after them... 

*MEST UP*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 10:07 AM~7528620
> *yeah, I was in the plant... the lady's husband comes barreling through the parking lot almost pulls all the way in through the bay doors. Sancho runs to his desk and pulls out el cuete, looked like a revolver. I hit the damn floor, hid behind the presses...  :biggrin:
> 
> Husband jumps out talking major mess, starts waving gun in the air talkinbout Imma kill you fool!
> ...


********?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn man....you need a brighter truck.....i can see why she couldn't see you.... :biggrin: ....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 09:08 AM~7528628
> *********?
> *


Kneegrows


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Update: 


SANCHO JUST PULLED UP TO THE PARKING LOT!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 09:09 AM~7528633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 09:11 AM~7528643
> *Update:
> SANCHO JUST PULLED UP TO THE PARKING LOT!!!
> *


is he yellin...run mf run...duck mf duck.....????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 10:11 AM~7528643
> *Update:
> SANCHO JUST PULLED UP TO THE PARKING LOT!!!
> *


RUN NGA RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Where are the cops at?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

UPDATE: Couldn't reach Ellie on the cellphone. Probably took some lead in the head.

Vaya con Dios MESTUP :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

we locked the art dept.. bad thing is we dont have any windows looking out into the plant from here. damn.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 10:15 AM~7528669
> *we locked the art dept.. bad thing is we dont have any windows looking out into the plant from here. damn.
> *


UPDATE: MY NGA STILL ALIVE. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 09:15 AM~7528669
> *we locked the art dept.. bad thing is we dont have any windows looking out into the plant from here. damn.
> *



keep us updated..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

WellHOEright.........!!!!! Score for TEXAS.............!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 09:07 AM~7528620
> *yeah, I was in the plant... the lady's husband comes barreling through the parking lot almost pulls all the way in through the bay doors. Sancho runs to his desk and pulls out el cuete, looked like a revolver. I hit the damn floor, hid behind the presses...  :biggrin:
> 
> Husband jumps out talking major mess, starts waving gun in the air talkinbout Imma kill you fool!
> ...


sounds like a novella


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si.

Sancho didnt stop, he kept going... Cops came and left looking for them I guess.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 09:19 AM~7528690
> *sounds like a novella
> *


a negvela :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 09:15 AM~7528666
> *UPDATE:  Couldn't reach Ellie on the cellphone.  Probably took some lead in the head.
> 
> Vaya con Dios MESTUP  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 22 2007, 09:07 AM~7528625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well unlock the freaking door and look outside :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 10:20 AM~7528696
> *si.
> 
> Sancho didnt stop, he kept going... Cops came and left looking for them I guess.
> *


they'll never catch a crackhead.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

take some pictures ellie when you get a chance. why would someone keep a gun at his desk? probably knew his time was coming to face the husband. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dh02 how was the [email protected] transmissions?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 22 2007, 10:25 AM~7528737
> *dh02 how was the fucking transmissions?
> *


he won't be able to see that since you typed "fucking"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 10:26 AM~7528744
> *he won't be able to see that since you typed "fucking"
> *


that fuckin sux!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 09:26 AM~7528744
> *he won't be able to see that since you typed "fucking"
> *


lol oops i forgot...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2007, 09:18 AM~7528688
> *WellHOEright.........!!!!! Score for TEXAS.............!!!
> *


that whataburger commercial. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 09:25 AM~7528736
> *take some pictures ellie when you get a chance.  why would someone keep a gun at his desk?  probably knew his time was coming to face the husband.  :biggrin:
> *



I just heard this had spilled over from last night... so sancho was ready today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 22 2007, 10:27 AM~7528757
> *lol oops i forgot...
> *


it's fucking ok.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 22 2007, 09:20 AM~7528700
> *a negvela :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: true. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 20 2007, 04:47 PM~7515887
> *dangit!! It happens everytime...stupid job settings!! People post foul language and I get this "Forbidden by rating check You are not permitted to access the URL http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=76980 due to the policy of your organization. "  Sometimes I can only read every other page..  :uh:  I guess I may as well quit coming on here at all....from work I get that and by the time I am home its deader than dead.  RIP Lay It Low :angry:
> 
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 09:25 AM~7528736
> *take some pictures ellie when you get a chance.  why would someone keep a gun at his desk?  probably knew his time was coming to face the husband.  :biggrin:
> *


for real. guilty conscience.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 09:29 AM~7528764
> *I just heard this had spilled over from last night... so sancho was ready today.
> *


drama!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 09:29 AM~7528765
> *it's fucking ok.
> *


i fucking appreciate the heads up....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 22 2007, 10:32 AM~7528793
> *getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

poor dh. :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 09:33 AM~7528799
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP
> *


FUCK OFF....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest Up!

Sanchos wife came up here looking for the lady here... :roflmao: 

So now we have 4 people running around out there in the Willowbrook area hot as fuck!!!!!!!!!!! sorry DH02... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 09:49 AM~7528910
> *Mest Up!
> 
> Sanchos wife came up here looking for the lady here... :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: 

glad im not at home right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 10:29 AM~7528763
> *that whataburger commercial.  :roflmao:
> *


Burger King mustard whopper :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Damn.... *HNN* Houston News Network, up to the minute news, traffic, and weather... :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 22 2007, 09:52 AM~7528930
> *Burger King mustard whopper :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

that guy is a fool.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 22 2007, 09:57 AM~7528959
> *Damn.... HNN Houston News Network, up to the minute news, traffic, and weather... :around:
> *



live news NOW....when you need it....check back for further updates.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

just snuck out to warm up my hot pocket... everything is quiet out there. a bunch of people went home... pussies...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 10:49 AM~7528910
> *Mest Up!
> 
> Sanchos wife came up here looking for the lady here... :roflmao:
> ...


drama, if you need information comadre on their status and what they're being charged for, hit me up, got the d.a. connection :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 11:22 AM~7529089
> *just snuck out to warm up my hot pocket... everything is quiet out there. a bunch of people went home... pussies...
> *


i guess your company will be hiring for two positions soon, "was she hot?" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 10:35 AM~7529153
> *i guess your company will be hiring for two positions soon, "was she hot?"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 10:35 AM~7529153
> *i guess your company will be hiring for two positions soon, "was she hot?"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yup, Sancho came in to talk to the owner. Tried telling him that there was nothing going on, that his wife and her husband were "overreacting"... :roflmao: :loco: :nosad: 

Fool waited too long and got took in by cops rolling back through... :roflmao: :roflmao:

oh and she is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 10:41 AM~7529196
> *yup, Sancho came in to talk to the owner. Tried telling him that there was nothing going on, that his wife and her husband were "overreacting"...  :roflmao:  :loco:  :nosad:
> 
> Fool waited too long and got took in by cops rolling back through...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 09:41 AM~7528437
> *Company is on lockdown....
> 
> A couple of co-workers have been having an affair, both are married.
> ...


YOU WORK AT A POST OFFICE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rompe-cintura_@Mar 22 2007, 10:46 AM~7529230
> *YOU WORK AT A POST OFFICE?
> *



NAH, shots would of been fired if it was a postman... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rompe-cintura (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 11:47 AM~7529241
> *NAH, shots would of been fired if it was a postman...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 11:47 AM~7529241
> *NAH, shots would of been fired if it was a postman...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey you leave Moscar out of this :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

oh so chromy..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 10:41 AM~7529196
> *yup, Sancho came in to talk to the owner. Tried telling him that there was nothing going on, that his wife and her husband were "overreacting"...  :roflmao:  :loco:  :nosad:
> 
> Fool waited too long and got took in by cops rolling back through...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 22 2007, 11:03 AM~7529347
> *pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



you comin to the picnic homie??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 22 2007, 12:01 PM~7529335
> *oh so chromy..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dang fool, see more gut than chrome. LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 22 2007, 11:08 AM~7529381
> *you comin to the picnic homie??
> *


dunno yet........most likely yeah...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 22 2007, 11:12 AM~7529412
> *dunno yet........most likely yeah...
> *



trouble maker


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 11:13 AM~7529416
> *trouble maker
> *


now how am i a trouble maker?...do u got those pics........? :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> Company is on lockdown....
> 
> A couple of co-workers have been having an affair, both are married.
> The husband of the lady found out and came up to the office to confront the guy smashing his wife. Both dudes pulled out guns.
> ...





> What kind of guns did they bust out? You witness it? Did you dive like a bish?





> yeah, I was in the plant... the lady's husband comes barreling through the parking lot almost pulls all the way in through the bay doors. Sancho runs to his desk and pulls out el cuete, looked like a revolver. I hit the damn floor, hid behind the presses... :biggrin:
> 
> Husband jumps out talking major mess, starts waving gun in the air talkinbout Imma kill you fool!
> 
> ...





> Update:
> SANCHO JUST PULLED UP TO THE PARKING LOT!!!





> UPDATE: Couldn't reach Ellie on the cellphone. Probably took some lead in the head.
> 
> Vaya con Dios MESTUP :angel:





> we locked the art dept.. bad thing is we dont have any windows looking out into the plant from here. damn.





> UPDATE: MY NGA STILL ALIVE. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





> take some pictures ellie when you get a chance. why would someone keep a gun at his desk? probably knew his time was coming to face the husband. :biggrin:





> I just heard this had spilled over from last night... so sancho was ready today.





> Mest Up!
> 
> Sanchos wife came up here looking for the lady here... :roflmao:
> 
> So now we have 4 people running around out there in the Willowbrook area hot as fuck!!!!!!!!!!! sorry DH02... :roflmao:





> just snuck out to warm up my hot pocket... everything is quiet out there. a bunch of people went home... pussies...



AYE, CHISME, TA BUENA LA PINCHI NOVELA!!! 

THE BLACK, AND THE RESTLESS!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what kind of job u got people are taking guns to their jobs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Mar 22 2007, 11:22 AM~7529481
> *AYE, CHISME, TA BUENA LA PINCHI NOVELA!!!
> 
> THE BLACK, AND THE RESTLESS!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

today in the morning i seen a 90s style town car with a fifth wheel kit that was made out of wood the hole bumper kit it even had a knock off rim cut out in the wood it had belts made out of wood too it was on 59 south wish i had my camera


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 22 2007, 11:26 AM~7529507
> *what kind of job u got people are taking guns to their jobs
> *



A job full of gangstas!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i just found out that robert they use to call him el imortal from imoratl crusers i think thats was his car club name he use to drive up and down richmond on tree wheel all the time with a blue cutlass or regal is been in the hospital. they cut half off his both legs off


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 22 2007, 11:18 AM~7529452
> *now how am i a trouble maker?...do u got those pics........? :biggrin:
> *



what pics?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 11:41 AM~7529605
> *what pics?
> 
> 
> ...


the chick from work...lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Mar 22 2007, 11:22 AM~7529481
> *AYE, CHISME, TA BUENA LA PINCHI NOVELA!!!
> 
> THE BLACK, AND THE RESTLESS!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 11:31 AM~7529544
> *A job full of gangstas!!!
> *


any of the guys single? :ugh:

:roflmao: j.k :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

pics? :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 22 2007, 09:41 AM~7528437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where i email resume?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Damn we have alot of outof town vistors in the HTOWN topic :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 12:06 PM~7529739
> *HA
> PU$$Y
> 
> ...



www.roundfile.com/troublemakers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 12:58 PM~7529686
> *any of the guys single? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: j.k :biggrin:
> *


they carry guns.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny gets turned on by guns.  this prolly makes her moist --> :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 12:11 PM~7529766
> *they carry guns.
> *


so i can always feel protected. :cheesy: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 12:12 PM~7529767
> *hrny gets turned on by guns.              this prolly makes her moist -->  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


:ugh: uh...yea it does. :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 12:17 PM~7529784
> *:ugh: uh...yea it does.  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *




:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where yo job at anyway?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 22 2007, 11:11 AM~7529407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause we still say fuck in here.....OFF TOPIC SUCKS!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 01:16 PM~7529781
> *so i can always feel protected. :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> *


sixty8imp, she's calling you. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

naw, she don't want me.. i aint a "home owner" with a "lincoln". :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NY fertility clinic used wrong sperm, suit claims
Baby darker than either parent; judge allows malpractice case to proceed

Updated: 8:31 a.m. CT March 22, 2007

NEW YORK - A couple can proceed with a lawsuit against a fertility clinic they filed after the wife gave birth to a daughter whose skin they thought was too dark to be their child, a judge has ruled.

Thomas and Nancy Andrews, of Commack, N.Y., sued New York Medical Services for Reproductive Medicine, accusing the Manhattan clinic of medical malpractice and other offenses. They claim the Park Avenue clinic used another man’s sperm to inseminate Nancy Andrews’ eggs.

Three DNA tests — a home kit and two professional laboratory tests — confirmed that Thomas Andrews was not the baby’s biological father, state Supreme Court Judge Sheila Abdus-Salaam quoted the couple as saying.
Story continues below ↓advertisement

The couple says that they have been forced to raise a child who is “not even the same race, nationality, color ... as they are,” the judge said in the ruling.

The lawsuit, which seeks unspecified damages, came to light Wednesday after the judge issued a decision that allows them to proceed with parts of the lawsuit while dismissing other parts.

The judge quoted the couple as saying that after their daughter, Jessica, was born Oct. 19, 2004, they knew something was wrong because of her physical appearance.

They say that “while we love Baby Jessica as our own, we are reminded of this terrible mistake each and every time we look at her; it is simply impossible to ignore,” the judge’s decision said.

The judge, in her ruling made public Wednesday, dismissed the claims against Dr. Martin Keltz, who had advised the procedure and had performed the embryo implantation.

She allowed the case to proceed against Dr. Reginald Puckett as owner of the clinic but threw out the case against him as an individual.

In trying to have the lawsuit against Puckett dismissed, his lawyer, Martin B. Adams, told the court that Puckett “did not examine, communicate with, care for or treat plaintiffs.”

The judge found Carlo Acosta, the non-physician embryologist who processed the egg and sperm for creation of an embryo, also could be held liable.

The couple’s lawyer, Howard J. Stern, did not immediately return a telephone call for comment.
© 2007 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17735987/


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 22 2007, 10:36 AM~7529572
> *i just found out  that robert they use to call him el imortal from imoratl crusers i think thats was his car club name he use to drive up and down richmond on tree wheel all the time with a blue cutlass or regal is been in the hospital. they cut  half off his both legs off
> *


yea thats one of boilers best friends... hes the dude that did boilers frame swap... hes a cool ass dude..had a bad work accident..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 12:18 PM~7529790
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 12:29 PM~7529848
> *:loco:
> *



:werd:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 12:23 PM~7529814
> *sixty8imp, she's calling you.  :0
> *












:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 12:26 PM~7529832
> *naw, she don't want me.. i aint  a "home owner" with a "lincoln".    :angry:
> *


:roflmao:

hush your mouth! i dont worry bout what anyone on here gots. if it aint in my name then i aint worried bout it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 01:26 PM~7529832
> *naw, she don't want me.. i aint  a "home owner" with a "lincoln".    :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

She'll never find another guy like ken again. Her loss


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 12:38 PM~7529900
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> She'll never find another guy like ken again.  Her loss
> *


yea youre right. ive been trying to deal with it and move on for the last several years. :tears:



:roflmao: shut the hell up latin! youre dumb fool!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 01:36 PM~7529886
> *:roflmao:
> 
> hush your mouth! i dont worry bout what anyone on here gots. if it aint in my name then i aint worried bout it.
> *


:uh: aint nothing in mine in my name or my address. having things in your legit name and addy is foolish.. like time i pulled gun on some punk.. he called cops.. busted in my uncles house quick. while i was home at grandma's sleeping like a baby.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 12:48 PM~7529953
> *:uh:  aint nothing in mine in my name or my address.    having things in your legit name and addy is foolish..  like time i pulled gun on some punk.. he called cops..    busted in my uncles house quick.    while i was home at grandma's sleeping like a baby.
> *


im not living the gangsta life so all that doesnt pertain to me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 01:51 PM~7529970
> *im not living the gangsta life so all that doesnt pertain to me.
> *


thought you were chola por vida? i remember the pic with the dark lipstick. sexy



oh, and who said i'm living the "gangsta life".. i felt my life was threatened and found it necessary to discharge my weapon and flee the situation i found myself in.. <- thats what my lawyer taught me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 12:55 PM~7529991
> *thought you were chola por vida? i remember the pic with the dark lipstick.  sexy
> oh, and who said i'm living the "gangsta life"..    i felt my life was threatened and found it necessary to discharge my weapon and flee the situation i found myself in..  <- thats what my lawyer taught me.
> *


 :roflmao: 

nah not me. i had to get my shit straight when i had my kid. left alot of that alone long time ago. now imma good girl. :angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 22 2007, 01:05 PM~7530037
> *:biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 01:40 PM~7529913
> *yea youre right. ive been trying to deal with it and move on for the last several years. :tears:
> :roflmao: shut the hell up latin! youre dumb fool!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dammit.. i ordered wrong part for the car. told body shop just put it back together.. picking it up tomorrow. maybe drive it to bryan? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 02:04 PM~7530031
> *:roflmao:
> 
> nah not me. i had to get my shit straight when i had my kid. left alot of that alone long time ago. now imma good girl. :angel:
> *


i like good girls.. but i really like cochina girls.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 01:13 PM~7530068
> *:uh:
> *


its a really sensative subject. :tears:

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 01:23 PM~7530114
> *i like good girls..  but i really like cochina girls.
> *


i suggest you hit up that chic on myspace then.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 02:26 PM~7530128
> *i suggest you hit up that chic on myspace then.
> *


you got that girl "they call me cochina" on your myspace friends list?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2007, 01:30 PM~7530144
> *you got that girl "they call me cochina" on your myspace friends list?
> *


no...not me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 22 2007, 02:26 PM~7530128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 01:34 PM~7530168
> *myspace blocked at work and makes computer lag at home.  :angry:
> *


sucks for you.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

F**K Myspace... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and as for cochiina.. thats just a nickname that she's had for a long time now.. show her some respect. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 01:36 PM~7530181
> *F**K Myspace...  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 02:36 PM~7530183
> *and as for cochiina..  thats just a nickname that she's had for a long time now..    show her some respect.  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 01:36 PM~7530183
> *and as for cochiina..  thats just a nickname that she's had for a long time now..    show her some respect.  :roflmao:
> *


i agree. :nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im fuckin bored..
whats new


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SIC lets get some green paint.. got booty kit for 96 ready to be sprayed.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 01:00 PM~7530321
> *SIC lets get some green paint..  got booty kit for 96 ready to be sprayed.
> *


can i slap u afterwards


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what happen to the novela 

just about everybody in their mom has a myspace


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 22 2007, 01:44 PM~7530587
> *what happen to the novela
> 
> just about everybody in their mom has a myspace
> *


yea, my mom has one too..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got some chisme..

heard someone building a trike.. baby blue with all gold plating and helmet to match.. gonna call it "bluez kluez"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

chismoso. i think youve gotten worse than latin now.... :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 04:21 PM~7530805
> *chismoso. i think youve gotten worse than latin now.... :nono:
> *


but my info comes from reliable sources.. i should work for the news or somethign.. i can be creepin around town in the action 13 news van.. just gotta put some blades on it..then i'd be set.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 04:21 PM~7530805
> *chismoso. i think youve gotten worse than latin now.... :nono:
> *


kneegrow, when have i posted shit like that? i could careless what others do. i'm doing my own thing. not out to hurt anyones feelings either by expressing my opinions or clowning back at others. already learned feelings get hurt. fuck that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 22 2007, 11:36 AM~7529886
> *:roflmao:
> 
> hush your mouth! i dont worry bout what anyone on here gots. if it aint in my name then i aint worried bout it.
> *


its in my name. but soon you will have my name.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mac2lac : how much for the 3 prongs....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2007, 05:09 PM~7531072
> *its in my name. but soon you will have my name.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 22 2007, 03:13 PM~7531107
> *:angry:
> *


youre invited though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh aight.. thats different then.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hairpie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2007, 01:28 PM~7530472
> *can i slap u afterwards
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2007, 04:13 PM~7531104
> *mac2lac : how much for the 3 prongs....
> *


no se vende......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 22 2007, 07:48 PM~7533060
> *no se vende......
> *


i said how much


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 22 2007, 08:48 PM~7533060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he still mad about that deal you beat him out of :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 22 2007, 07:54 PM~7533137
> *i think he still mad about that deal you beat him out of :biggrin:
> *


shouldnt be mad at me....should be mad at you. :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2007, 09:03 PM~7533266
> *shouldnt be mad at me....should be mad at you.  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :nicoderm: :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HEY I LOST MY FLYER WHENS THE PICNIC IN BRYAN?????????????????????????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2007, 09:09 PM~7533358
> *HEY I LOST MY FLYER WHENS THE PICNIC IN BRYAN?????????????????????????
> *



sunday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 22 2007, 08:10 PM~7533372
> *sunday
> *


FO SHO THANKS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 22 2007, 08:53 PM~7533117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah homie....i'm glad someone got some use out of it...  ....lac gonna get lifted either way....sittin on D's....and chrome panties.... :biggrin:


----------



## Training Day (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2007, 09:09 PM~7533358
> *HEY I LOST MY FLYER WHENS THE PICNIC IN BRYAN?????????????????????????
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Finally Friday


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2007, 04:09 PM~7531072
> *its in my name. but soon you will have my name.
> *


 :ugh: :nono: im never changing my name.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stfu already talkin all that bullshit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

chevy ridin' high boy..chevy ridin' high.. dis is [email protected]$t4 musik


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2007, 08:23 AM~7535469
> *:ugh:  :nono: im never changing my name.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 06:23 AM~7535338
> *Finally Friday
> *


no shit!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2007, 07:24 AM~7535477
> *stfu already talkin all that bullshit
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 07:27 AM~7535487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2007, 08:28 AM~7535496
> *:nosad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 07:32 AM~7535508
> *:uh:
> *


wth? :ugh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2007, 08:37 AM~7535534
> *wth? :ugh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest Up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 07:38 AM~7535542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e302/mliandro/*****%20pleezzzeee/pope.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2007, 08:48 AM~7535590
> *http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e302/mliandro/*****%20pleezzzeee/pope.jpg
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 07:49 AM~7535593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e302/mliandro/*****%20pleezzzeee/151047260_l.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2007, 08:52 AM~7535612
> *http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e302/mliandro/*****%20pleezzzeee/151047260_l.jpg
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wtf?!!?! :roflmao: 

THAT IS SOOO NOT RIGHT!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2007, 08:57 AM~7535633
> *wtf?!!?! :roflmao:
> 
> THAT IS SOOO NOT RIGHT!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Isn't this the name of a group?? http://blink-182.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 08:02 AM~7535652
> *Isn't this the name of a group??  http://blink-182.com/
> *


yes


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 08:49 AM~7535593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. who gonna give me ride to scoop up 68 2nite? yes, its really gonna be ready.. door fixed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 23 2007, 09:59 AM~7535884
> *aight..  who gonna give me ride to scoop up 68 2nite?  yes, its really gonna be ready..  door fixed.
> *


yo tap switch, touch screen asked you a question. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2007, 08:11 AM~7535690
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped?? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2007, 10:08 AM~7535918
> *how much shipped?? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 23 2007, 09:09 AM~7535923
> *:0
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7535924


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2007, 10:08 AM~7535918
> *how much shipped?? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


FREE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2007, 09:22 AM~7535992
> *FREE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


send me 50. i have alot of friends. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2007, 10:29 AM~7536034
> *send me 50. i have alot of friends. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I make them in my garage...... :biggrin: There made of a lite weight plastic and install on anyones face..... I made the prototype for my girl in honor of all woman!
 lol


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh and I almost forgot I give free demos!!
All woman must meet stricked weight and hygiene requirements to qualify… 
:cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

liv4lacs been a hustler


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2007, 11:13 AM~7536300
> *Oh and I almost forgot I give free demos!!
> All woman must meet stricked weight and hygiene requirements to qualify…
> :cheesy:
> *


Better hope a guy don't put a wig on to get their salad tossed.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 10:16 AM~7536324
> *Better hope a guy don't put a wig on to get their salad tossed.
> *


 :0 :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You better open wide cabron. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hoe a$$ nga :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 10:25 AM~7536383
> *hoe a$$ nga  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 11:20 AM~7536354
> *You better open wide cabron.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 










When I designed the product I ONLY had petite woman in mind :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2007, 11:25 AM~7536382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DJ Latina



lol!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2007, 11:26 AM~7536390
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> When I designed the product I ONLY had petite woman in mind  :biggrin:
> *


juanito don't discriminate. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 11:28 AM~7536401
> *juanito don't discriminate.  LOL
> *


I DO :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so whats your new product name


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 23 2007, 11:35 AM~7536455
> *so whats your new product name
> *


He might as well call it LavaCulos


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic what u working on know


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

The Lickey Pot? :dunno: The smile can? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 23 2007, 10:35 AM~7536455
> *so whats your new product name
> *


chupanalga......lambeculos..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 23 2007, 10:35 AM~7536455
> *so whats your new product name
> *



Lenguasuelta


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 23 2007, 11:59 AM~7536647
> *chupanalga......lambeculos..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Ill get all the latinas with that one fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2007, 11:22 AM~7536862
> *:thumbsup: Ill get all the latinas with that one fo sho :biggrin:
> *


you bringin the lac and products to the picnic homie?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2007, 01:42 PM~7537305
> *
> *


http://www.oddpic.com/data/504/medium/owned-by-midget.jpg


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 12:50 PM~7537344
> *http://www.oddpic.com/data/504/medium/owned-by-midget.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2007, 02:27 PM~7537543
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 01:44 PM~7537642
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2007, 12:50 PM~7537344
> *http://www.oddpic.com/data/504/medium/owned-by-midget.jpg
> *



NSFW
NSFW!!
NSFW!!!! :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone know any web designers?? I dabble in it but have no time doing all the photos and editing and I am wanting a site that blows my former crews outta tha water.

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 23 2007, 12:50 PM~7537013
> *you bringin the lac and products to the picnic homie?
> *


cant homie I cant :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 23 2007, 04:04 PM~7538128
> *anyone know any web designers?? I dabble in it but have no time doing all the photos and editing and I am wanting a site that blows my former crews outta tha water.
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i could do it, but you can't afford me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 23 2007, 09:42 AM~7536501
> *was up sic what u working on know
> *


just 713 divas cutty..
and then probaly you..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2007, 08:54 PM~7539434
> *just 713 divas cutty..
> and then probaly you..
> *


lone star's roof? 

and my mailbox?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 23 2007, 07:07 PM~7539508
> *lone star's roof?
> 
> and my mailbox?
> ...


i dunno.. ***** hasnt said shit..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star so cheap. i bet he gonna just use that pinstripe tape from autozone. he's done it before. lol :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 24 2007, 10:27 AM~7542194
> *:biggrin:
> *


you find me a rim yet? if so i'll take delivery tomorrow.when i come thru.. and seriously.. it dont have to be in good shape..just a spare.. just no dents or missing spokes..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

saw this abomination at the intersection of fondren/bellaire this morning. said he's gonna fuck up sixty8imp at the shows this year










and i saw that ugly cadillac the other day, the red one with the blue fucci top :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that car can be part of magnolias donks cc 
sixty8imp u need to come up with a plaque 4 your club


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 24 2007, 11:43 AM~7542625
> *saw this abomination at the intersection of fondren/bellaire this morning.  said he's gonna fuck up sixty8imp at the shows this year
> 
> 
> ...



look like a belair, a horrible horrible bel.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 24 2007, 10:01 AM~7542289
> *you find me a rim yet?  if so i'll take delivery tomorrow.when i come thru.. and seriously..  it dont have to be in good shape..just a spare..  just no dents or missing spokes..
> *



yup...i got you covered....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its a 68 caprice with 68 biscayne rear bumper. and he got me skurred now. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 24 2007, 01:46 PM~7542918
> *yup...i got you covered....
> *


i'll bring steering wheel too.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i forgot to mention, it was a four door with the window posts.

that makes it 20x more deadly in the show.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 24 2007, 06:54 AM~7541980
> *lone star so cheap. i bet he gonna just use that pinstripe tape from autozone.    he's done it before.  lol  :0
> *


CHEAP IS MY MIDDLE NAME. SMART IS MY FIRST


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY DENA I WAS OVER OFF ALMEDA THIS MORNING AT A JUNK YARD. LOOK FAMILIAR????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2007, 03:53 PM~7543479
> *HEY DENA I WAS OVER OFF ALMEDA THIS MORNING AT A JUNK YARD. LOOK FAMILIAR????
> 
> 
> ...


still has rock panels too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 24 2007, 03:29 PM~7543370
> *i forgot to mention, it was a four door with the window posts.
> 
> that makes it 20x more deadly in the show.
> *


oh, if it had the window posts then it was a biscayne. ugly.. 68 biscaynes has those ugly rain gutters over doors too. in that pic you posted..looks like the dude put that expensive chrome trim on his gutters, kind you get at vatozone. i better step my game up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wut wut?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wut wut?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey does anyone have bumper fillers for a 86 regal i need front and back if u do or know were to get some let me now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 25 2007, 08:42 AM~7546654
> *wut wut?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny brn eyez is a trouble maker... walked up to me at bbq today and was like "fk what you heard" then slapped me. then i had to choke her and let her know she can't pull that kinda stuff with me, without encuring some consiquences and reprocussions. then i sent her to fix me a plate.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 25 2007, 06:00 PM~7549288
> *hrny brn eyez is a trouble maker...    walked up to me at bbq today and was like "fk what you heard"  then slapped me.    then i had to choke her and let her know she can't pull that kinda stuff with me, without encuring some consiquences and reprocussions.    then i sent her to fix me a plate.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she drank all my booze too. darn alcoholics.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest Up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 25 2007, 07:00 PM~7549288
> *hrny brn eyez is a trouble maker...    walked up to me at bbq today and was like "fk what you heard"  then slapped me.    then i had to choke her and let her know she can't pull that kinda stuff with me, without encuring some consiquences and reprocussions.    then i sent her to fix me a plate.
> *


 :roflmao: 

nicca shut up!! you didnt do a dayum thing!! acting all scary at first and not wanting to say hi. ole scary ass. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 25 2007, 08:51 PM~7549983
> *she drank all my booze too.  darn alcoholics.
> *


ole drunk ass. you left an unopened bottle on the table. :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i knew yall had something going on :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2007, 09:28 PM~7550223
> *ole drunk ass. you left an unopened bottle on the table. :rofl:
> *



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2007, 09:29 PM~7550232
> *i knew yall had something going on  :scrutinize:
> *


who? :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2007, 09:29 PM~7550232
> *i knew yall had something going on  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 25 2007, 10:23 PM~7550189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm just pissed they didn't let me ride in the train. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2007, 10:29 PM~7550232
> *i knew yall had something going on  :scrutinize:
> *


not me.. she aint my type.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 25 2007, 09:49 PM~7550370
> *didnt recognize you without your black chola lipstick.
> wheres it at?  i want it back.
> :twak:
> *


chola lipstick.... :roflmao: 

its probably still on the picnic table. go back and get it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 25 2007, 09:51 PM~7550380
> *not me..  she aint my type.
> *


i think my feelings are hurt. :tears: 

:ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 25 2007, 10:55 PM~7550402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't cry.. just walk it off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: sic713

man sic was on the grind all day.. had a whole crowd around him... like a buncha pinstripe groupies.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 25 2007, 08:25 PM~7550201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now u know they train wouldnt make it up the hill.. come on now..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2007, 11:13 PM~7550499
> *haha... oh so true
> 
> now u know they train wouldnt make it up the hill.. come on now..
> *


actually, the dude said i could take it for a spin if i wanted.. but i said no.. knowing me, i'd have drove it over to the store for more drink.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 25 2007, 09:12 PM~7550494
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: sic713
> 
> ...


gotta do what i can.. it was cool tho.. lil crowd made me stripe better...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 25 2007, 09:14 PM~7550506
> *actually, the dude said i could take it for a spin if i wanted..  but i said no..  knowing me, i'd have drove it over to the store for more drink.
> *


i could see you doing that.. ringing the lil bell.. swangin and bangin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2007, 11:15 PM~7550513
> *i could see you doing that.. ringing the lil bell.. swangin and bangin...
> *


one the barrells had HLC and Royal Touch stickers on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

going to bed...


and thanks Royal Touch for the grub.. them boys dont mess around when it comes to taking care of fellow riders!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 25 2007, 09:21 PM~7550569
> *going to bed...
> and thanks Royal Touch for the grub..  them boys dont mess around when it comes to taking care of fellow riders!
> *


laters.. gotta long week ahead of me..
gotta spray some bitches ride candy pink..ill post up pics...

oh yea, thanks for mike letting me stripe ya car..nice when people trust me.. ill finish it next weekend..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 25 2007, 09:50 PM~7550373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you homie....much appreciated...sorry to keep you busy all damn day...but you had a crowd around you like you were passing out money....i'll have you back here real soon with some more work mayne.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED THE PICNIC!!!! THANK YOU LATIN FOR SPINNIN THE WHEELS OF STEEL!!!! IT WAS A GOOD DAY.....I HOPE EVERYONE GOT PLENTY TO EAT AND DRINK.....SEEING EVERYONE COME DOWN FROM OUT OF TOWN REALLY MOTIVATES US TO MAKE NEXT YR BIGGER AND BETTER......AGAIN...THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU FOR COMING!!!!!!!!!

I'D LIKE TO THANK MY GUYS FOR MAKING THE WHOLE EVENT GO SMOOTHLY....EASTER EGG HUNT WAS NO JOKE....WE GAVE AWAY ALL 11 BIKES....THANK YOU TO ALL WHO DONATED.....

OH....AND CATHY....YOU PUT IT DOWN ON THE BEANS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry I didnt make it to Bryan....my ride sold me out...I dont even know if that nukkah is still alive...he was supposed to come back from Corpus saturday and roll with me out to Bryan on Sunday. I called and texted him like crazy...no luck. That fool better be deathly ill or locked up. :angry: 

I at least had a good time at the shoot I was gonna do back in H-town after Bryan. Just got back and did up a couple of pics...its hard getting the ladies to sit still when you aint using a flash with a long shutter to get the inside lighting at a club...  Oh well I think these are a couple decent shots...

I think a couple of these ladies wanna do a lowrider shoot.. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

oh the happy couple.... :biggrin: 

go dj, that's my dj......SNJ IN THE HOUSE....

DARKNESS GETTIN DOWN...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 24 2007, 05:31 PM~7543836
> *oh, if it had the window posts then it was a biscayne.  ugly..  68 biscaynes has those ugly rain gutters over doors too.  in that pic you posted..looks like the dude put that expensive chrome trim on his gutters, kind you get at vatozone. i better step my game up.
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought the 2 door biscaynes looked nice.  

mainly used for hot rodding or 1/4 track back in the days. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 01:23 AM~7551274
> *I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED THE PICNIC!!!! THANK YOU LATIN FOR SPINNIN THE WHEELS OF STEEL!!!! IT WAS A GOOD DAY.....I HOPE EVERYONE GOT PLENTY TO EAT AND DRINK.....SEEING EVERYONE COME DOWN FROM OUT OF TOWN REALLY MOTIVATES US TO MAKE NEXT YR BIGGER AND BETTER......AGAIN...THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU FOR COMING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'D LIKE TO THANK MY GUYS FOR MAKING THE WHOLE EVENT GO SMOOTHLY....EASTER EGG HUNT WAS NO JOKE....WE GAVE AWAY ALL 11 BIKES....THANK YOU TO ALL WHO DONATED.....
> ...


another good gathering that Royal Touch organized. Good times. Could have left out the rap music with cusswords though. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 06:41 AM~7551822
> *another good gathering that Royal Touch organized.  Good times.  Could have left out the rap music with cusswords though.  LOL
> *



Walk it out...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

was blinded by the sparkles in their eyes :happysad: 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 24 2007, 03:29 PM~7543370
> *i forgot to mention, it was a four door with the window posts.
> 
> that makes it 20x more deadly in the show.
> *


A Houston show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 07:21 AM~7551956
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was Sic's...

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 08:27 AM~7551982
> *I thought it was Sic's...
> 
> :dunno:
> *


same here, said it wasn't. i opened it to look inside, then realized what if it was a bomb some taliban left there and went off. hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 07:30 AM~7551993
> *same here, said it wasn't.  i opened it to look inside, then realized what if it was a bomb some taliban left there and went off.  hno:
> *



hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 02:30 AM~7551502
> *
> oh the happy couple.... :biggrin:
> *


hrny.. they talkin about us , so i guess we doing something right.. ballin in da mix, with the camera lights shining bright.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today is gonna be a good day :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

that was danny's gun and whip in case monica got out of hand....hahaha....

it was mine...took it out there in case bikes needed repair.....

thank you all again....and thanks latin for dj'ing.....you got down once again homie....and we did tell the damn dj no cusswords... :angry: 

hope everyone had a good time....i know i did.....and i'm payin for it today....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

was a nice set of tools too. if no one claims it, i got dibs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 08:46 AM~7552068
> *that was danny's gun and whip in case monica got out of hand....hahaha....
> 
> it was mine...took it out there in case bikes needed repair.....
> ...


You and me, we're getting old


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 07:49 AM~7552084
> *You and me, we're getting old
> *



Imagine if you would of got in on that jalapeno eating contest... :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 08:50 AM~7552086
> *Imagine if you would of got in on that jalapeno eating contest...  :burn:
> *


DANG, If i lived closer i would have. Bet i would have won. eat them like candy.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 07:50 AM~7552086
> *Imagine if you would of got in on that jalapeno eating contest...  :burn:
> *



man....that girl got sick....like right afterwards....i thought she was going to pass out.....so i tried one of those jalapeno's......nombre.....they were hot for real....hahahaha....the worst part was the juice once you bit it.....shit would choke you.....she put down like 6 of em....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 07:51 AM~7552094
> *man....that girl got sick....like right afterwards....i thought she was going to pass out.....so i tried one of those jalapeno's......nombre.....they were hot for real....hahahaha....the worst part was the juice once you bit it.....shit would choke you.....she put down like 6 of em....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I saw her walking around like 30 minutes later looking dazed... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 08:51 AM~7552094
> *man....that girl got sick....like right afterwards....i thought she was going to pass out.....so i tried one of those jalapeno's......nombre.....they were hot for real....hahahaha....the worst part was the juice once you bit it.....shit would choke you.....she put down like 6 of em....
> *


ROOKIES :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seen a dude with a SNJ t-shirt.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 06:53 AM~7552102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I saw her walking around like 30 minutes later looking dazed...  :0
> *


girl starting to drink that sprite....then she threw up right next to me... :barf:....... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 08:50 AM~7552387
> *seen a dude with a SNJ t-shirt.
> *



bastard...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 26 2007, 08:52 AM~7552394
> *girl starting to drink that sprite....then she threw up right next to me... :barf:.......  :roflmao:
> *



pics?

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 24 2007, 10:43 AM~7542625
> *saw this abomination at the intersection of fondren/bellaire this morning.  said he's gonna fuck up sixty8imp at the shows this year
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 07:57 AM~7552413
> *pics?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hell naw..me and the crew ran ....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 26 2007, 10:01 AM~7552429
> *hell naw..me and the crew ran ....
> *


wasn't her husband the black dude that was mixing? she didn't look too good after all that. just kind of sat around.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pics coming up in a sec....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2007, 03:53 PM~7543479
> *HEY DENA I WAS OVER OFF ALMEDA THIS MORNING AT A JUNK YARD. LOOK FAMILIAR????
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someting you had parked in your driveway last time I went by ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2007, 08:46 AM~7552066
> *today is gonna be a good day  :biggrin:
> *


 you ain't down!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 26 2007, 08:17 AM~7552533
> * you ain't down!
> *


ima drop that bomb on them at 4pm today they aint gonna see it comin :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 26 2007, 08:16 AM~7552524
> *looks like someting you had parked in your driveway last time I went by ...
> *


that mofo was in a junkyard and it still had big daddy grill. whats your excuse????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2007, 10:22 AM~7552559
> *ima drop that bomb on them at 4pm today they aint gonna see it comin  :biggrin:
> *


do it! do it!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2007, 10:23 AM~7552560
> *that mofo was in a junkyard and it still had big daddy grill. whats your excuse????
> *


looks like that's all it had ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 26 2007, 08:25 AM~7552577
> *do it! do it!
> *


"due to recent events and circumstances i have elected to resign my postioning with the company thanks for your time." sincerely yours deez nuts and laugh all the way out the door.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 09:11 AM~7552492
> *wasn't her husband the black dude that was mixing?  she didn't look too good after all that.  just kind of sat around.
> *


yeah...that was her husband...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2007, 10:26 AM~7552585
> *"due to recent events and circumstances i have elected to resign my postioning with the company thanks for your time." sincerely yours deez nuts and laugh all the way out the door.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 10:29 AM~7552597
> *yeah...that was her husband...
> *


Cool peeps.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 09:55 AM~7552404
> *bastard...
> *


yeah, he was.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 09:32 AM~7552611
> *yeah, he was.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that green 64 ht still for sale.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2007, 10:26 AM~7552585
> *"due to recent events and circumstances i have elected to resign my postioning with the company thanks for your time." sincerely yours deez nuts and laugh all the way out the door.
> *


i'm going to send you a card, thats "congrats on your new job.. how wheres that $ you owe me puto?"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2007, 10:35 AM~7552632
> *is that green 64 ht still for sale.
> *


you dont want it. so much smoke coming out of back, look like man had a bbq in the trunk. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 08:35 AM~7552633
> *i'm going to send you a card, thats "congrats on your new job.. how wheres that $ you owe me puto?"
> *


ill get it. this company gonna have to come with atleast $5 more an hr to keep me here. even then, i might not stay :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...49037%26fvi%3D1


now,thats what you should get.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 09:33 AM~7552623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ole hidden camera taking pics azz... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 25 2007, 11:16 PM~7551234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope...youll know if its mines.. ilt wil be either striped and tagged the fuck up..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 08:37 AM~7552645
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...49037%26fvi%3D1
> now,thats what you should get.
> *


theres a few impala rags on ebay right now i was browsing. its tempting


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 10:38 AM~7552653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha..look at his face.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2007, 10:39 AM~7552657
> *theres a few impala rags on ebay right now i was browsing. its tempting
> *


screw a ragtop.. just chop top your linc and convert to 2 door.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

he decided to keep it homie....some shit happened to the back brakes...i guess they locked up....but he drove it home...like 20 min from here ....no problems....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 10:39 AM~7552654
> *ole hidden camera taking pics azz...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 09:42 AM~7552672
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I always knew them country boys were trouble makers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 10:42 AM~7552672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. i almost forgot about that.. cop was like "the musics too loud..i can hear it from all way over there.. " then mac2lac was like "look here potna.. why dont you stfu get back in your car before i bitch slap you" then the cop took off.. thats gangsta.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 10:45 AM~7552690
> *I always knew them country boys were trouble makers.
> *


delinquentes also


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 10:45 AM~7552690
> *I always knew them country boys were trouble makers.
> *


ha.. 1st think he told me.. was "naw.. you in DA HOOD right here".. i looked around.. didn't see anything hood about it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 10:45 AM~7552700
> *ha.. i almost forgot about that..  cop was like "the musics too loud..i can hear it from all way over there.. "  then  mac2lac was like "look here potna.. why dont you stfu get back in your car before i bitch slap you"  then the cop took off..  thats gangsta.
> *


heard the cop say "who's the dj?" i sat down with the quickness. :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7552711
> *heard the cop say "who's the dj?"  i sat down with the quickness.  :angel:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boilers new ride..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 10:47 AM~7552711
> *heard the cop say "who's the dj?"  i sat down with the quickness.  :angel:
> *


i saw them point at you like 8 times.. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 10:48 AM~7552716
> *boilers new ride..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 09:49 AM~7552719
> *i saw them point at you like 8 times..    :roflmao:
> *



they were saying "yeah thats the culprit right thurrr....."


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 10:49 AM~7552719
> *i saw them point at you like 8 times..    :roflmao:
> *


it would have been a'hole & elbow out of that park for me LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 10:47 AM~7552711
> *heard the cop say "who's the dj?"  i sat down with the quickness.  :angel:
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328082

they say they're doing 50" next hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hahahahaha.....the first cop was cool....second one was a culo....but we still turned it up after he left....man we even taxed the paletero....luis...the one with the white s-10....stopped him and told him he had to pay us to sell ice cream there....so we settled on a price of $30.....i told him...you leave without paying us...and i take your bike...and i hopped on that bish....hhahaha....

end of the day came...he said...i make no money...but you can have free ice cream....nombre....each one of us took like 3 or more.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 09:51 AM~7552739
> *hahahahaha.....the first cop was cool....second one was a culo....but we still turned it up after he left....man we even taxed the paletero....luis...the one with the white s-10....stopped him and told him he had to pay us to sell ice cream there....so we settled on a price of $30.....i told him...you leave without paying us...and i take your bike...and i hopped on that bish....hhahaha....
> 
> end of the day came...he said...i make no money...but you can have free ice cream....nombre....each one of us took like 3 or more.... :biggrin:
> *



mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 10:51 AM~7552739
> *hahahahaha.....the first cop was cool....second one was a culo....but we still turned it up after he left....man we even taxed the paletero....luis...the one with the white s-10....stopped him and told him he had to pay us to sell ice cream there....so we settled on a price of $30.....i told him...you leave without paying us...and i take your bike...and i hopped on that bish....hhahaha....
> 
> end of the day came...he said...i make no money...but you can have free ice cream....nombre....each one of us took like 3 or more.... :biggrin:
> *


that one member of yours has the pics of you on that bike. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 10:41 AM~7552665
> *he decided to keep it homie....some shit happened to the back brakes...i guess they locked up....but he drove it home...like 20 min from here ....no problems....
> *


look like his battery rack came apart and the brace was touching the battery poles.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 09:48 AM~7552716
> *boilers new ride..
> 
> 
> ...



look like shop fans to me....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 10:58 AM~7552775
> *look like shop fans to me....
> *


sucks they had to sacrifice a regal for that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah....all that shit is comin out his trunk...it's time for a new install for that 64.....i told him...pull up or shut up... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i left a whole 30 minutes after everbody else.. caught up with caravan like 3/4 of the way there.. stopped and ate/smoked cig.. caught up again.. what you know about that LT1 under the hood!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 11:01 AM~7552788
> *i left a whole 30 minutes after everbody else.. caught up with caravan like 3/4 of the way there..  stopped and ate/smoked cig..  caught up again..    what you know about that LT1 under the hood!
> *


thought you got pulled over when i saw you pass up the caravan again

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 11:02 AM~7552801
> *thought you got pulled over when i saw you pass up the caravan again
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naw.. i did pass up the pigs though.. sic was skurred.. as i was passing up that trooper i just smashed the gas.. and was gone. never skurred, live life like a g!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 09:04 AM~7552816
> *naw..  i did pass up the pigs though..    sic was skurred..  as i was passing up that trooper i just smashed the gas.. and was gone.  never skurred, live life like a g!
> *


*****, my speedometer broke.. i never know how fast im going..
plus i was chillin bangin screw.. cant ride fast to that...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 11:06 AM~7552825
> ******, my speedometer broke.. i never know how fast im going..
> plus i was chillin bangin screw.. cant ride fast to that...
> *


calm down foo.. was j/k.. geez.. 

but that trooper did follow you for awhile.. prolly cause u blk.. mest up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 10:06 AM~7552825
> ******, my speedometer broke.. i never know how fast im going..
> plus i was chillin bangin screw.. cant ride fast to that...
> *












hopefully i'll make it there sunday.....so you can finish it up....thanks again homie....looks good...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 26 2007, 09:07 AM~7552833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucker u better make it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 11:13 AM~7552853
> *fucker u better make it..
> *


X2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i plan on being there, but you never know what comes up....but as of right now...today...i'm going home, throwing a rim in the trunk for sixty8imp...and makin plans for my son's b-day party sat......other than that....we plannin on goin....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 09:32 AM~7552970
> *i plan on being there, but you never know what comes up....but as of right now...today...i'm going home, throwing a rim in the trunk for sixty8imp...and makin plans for my son's b-day party sat......other than that....we plannin on goin....
> *


much better..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## AD85 (Jun 27, 2006)

ill be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 09:39 AM~7552656
> *its no prob.. tired ass hell but im good.. now who has pics of it.. someone post em..
> oh yea and watch the leaf.. i didnt get a chance to put clear over it.. should be ok till this weekend..
> *


i took pics of your work but i forgot my camera at home. ill post them up tonight.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 10:59 AM~7553193
> *i took pics of your work but i forgot my camera at home. ill post them up tonight.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 11:02 AM~7553209
> *:uh:
> *


yes so that means you'll get the pics you want tonight too. :biggrin: 

so whens the next road trip? :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 11:14 AM~7553305
> *yes so that means you'll get the pics you want tonight too. :biggrin:
> 
> so whens the next road trip? :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 12:14 PM~7553305
> *yes so that means you'll get the pics you want tonight too . :biggrin:
> 
> so whens the next road trip? :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 you told me you dont take nudies.. wtf. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 11:25 AM~7553381
> *:0
> *


pics from the picnic!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 12:26 PM~7553387
> *pics from the picnic!!!
> *


sureeee


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 12:25 PM~7553381
> *:0  you told me you dont take nudies..  wtf.  :angry:
> *


How much shipped to 77079?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 11:26 AM~7553392
> *sureeee
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2007, 11:30 AM~7553419
> *How much shipped to 77079?
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 12:35 PM~7553461
> *:0
> *


or do I pick them up in person? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2007, 12:30 PM~7553419
> *How much shipped to 77079?
> *


77571 :ugh: 

j/k don't want to see my family in the nude :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 12:38 PM~7553479
> *77571  :ugh:
> 
> j/k don't want to see my family in the nude  :burn:
> *


what if you had a cousin that had big tetas?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 11:42 AM~7553497
> *what if you had a cousin that had big tetas?
> *



:twak: :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 12:42 PM~7553497
> *what if you had a cousin that had big tetas?
> *


I'd close my eyes and just peek :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 12:44 PM~7553522
> *I'd close my eyes and just peek  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2007, 11:37 AM~7553474
> *or do I pick them up in person? :cheesy:
> *


there ya go. we can swap pics for those seats. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 11:38 AM~7553479
> *77571  :ugh:
> 
> j/k don't want to see my family in the nude  :burn:
> *


family...? i didnt know we were related?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 12:50 PM~7553559
> *there ya go. we can swap pics for those seats.  :cheesy:
> *


deal........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 12:50 PM~7553567
> *family...? i didnt know we were related?!?! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2007, 11:51 AM~7553572
> *deal........
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2007, 09:37 AM~7553013
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Donkey Kong ain't got nothing on this:











HOUSTON Style............ Flood what????????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

40inchers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 26 2007, 11:57 AM~7553611
> *Donkey Kong ain't got nothing on this:
> 
> 
> ...



how much shipped to 77095? any rust?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 01:01 PM~7553645
> *how much shipped to 77095? any rust?
> *


you wouldn't have to climb 3 l3vels of stairs to get home with that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 12:03 PM~7553657
> *you wouldn't have to climb 3 l3vels of stairs to get home with that.
> *



I would just jump right into the bedroom window...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 01:04 PM~7553665
> *I would just jump right into the bedroom window...
> *


i regret buying a two story home


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 12:05 PM~7553672
> *i regret buying a two story home
> *



:roflmao: 

yup, last home was 2 story, never again. 

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 10:05 AM~7553672
> *i regret buying a two story home
> *


??????????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 12:04 PM~7553665
> *I would just jump right into the bedroom window...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 11:01 AM~7553645
> *how much shipped to 77095? any rust?
> *


Make offer, having an extra mouse installed...and getting cats off wet pet food and feeding them tortillas con queso for boost. 

(it is powered by 3 cats and 6 mice at the moment)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 12:05 PM~7553672
> *i regret buying a two story home
> *


ive always said when i get a house itd be one story.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 26 2007, 12:10 PM~7553710
> *Make offer, having an extra mouse installed...and getting cats off wet pet food and feeding them tortillas con queso for boost.
> 
> (it is powered by 3 cats and 6 mice at the moment)
> *



sweet set-up... 
200.00 and you keep the rims.

any pics of the interior... 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 01:11 PM~7553715
> *ive always said when i get a house itd be one story.
> *


thing that sucks, you want to be chilling in a room, something you forget is on the 1st floor, walk down. Go back up, a few minutes later you want a drink of water, go back down, go back up. Someone knocks on your door, you have to go back down. Ando como calzones de 'uta para arriba y abajo.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 12:12 PM~7553733
> *thing that sucks, you want to be chilling in a room, something you forget is on the 1st floor, walk down.  Go back up, a few minutes later you want a drink of water, go back down, go back up.  Someone knocks on your door, you have to go back down.  Ando como calzones de 'uta para arriba y abajo.
> *



I dont miss that shyt!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

specially with 2 kids asking for something all the time... 

talmbout come and look at what I drew on the wall :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 01:12 PM~7553733
> *thing that sucks, you want to be chilling in a room, something you forget is on the 1st floor, walk down.  Go back up, a few minutes later you want a drink of water, go back down, go back up.  Someone knocks on your door, you have to go back down.  Ando como calzones de 'uta para arriba y abajo.
> *


Had my townhouse for over 4 years so I knew I didnt want a 2nd floor again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 26 2007, 01:15 PM~7553753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be moving in 5 years again.  

Saw some good land in La Porte with nice homes with single story living.  

That or move to Austin.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 12:15 PM~7553751
> *I dont miss that shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> specially with 2 kids asking for something all the time...
> ...


 :roflmao: 

yea my sis has a two story and it gets old quick!!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 11:12 AM~7553726
> *sweet set-up...
> 200.00 and you keep the rims.
> 
> ...


Clean interior... potato sack covered seat, and AM 2 station radio with 16 tweeters.










250.99 or 2,600.00 Pesos.......... comes with stock 10" rims off a 1959 mini cooper.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 01:18 PM~7553774
> *I'll be moving in 5 years again.
> 
> Saw some good land in La Porte with nice homes with single story living.
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2007, 12:36 PM~7553873
> *
> *



SNJ BISHES!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 12:40 PM~7553898
> *SNJ BISHES!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SNJ is dead, get over it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 12:40 PM~7553898
> *SNJ BISHES!!!
> *


is SNJ making a comeback? :0 cam and models waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey bryan folks...how'd yalls local news appearance come out?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 12:57 PM~7554013
> *hey bryan folks...how'd yalls local news appearance come out?
> *



link...?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

if i had a link i wouldnt be askin how it came out? :uh: :biggrin: 

hey did you ever find out bout what we were talkin bout on the way back to houston? you were suppose to send me that link and im still waiting...!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 02:02 PM~7554053
> *if i had a link i wouldnt be askin how it came out? :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> hey did you ever find out bout what we were talkin bout on the way back to houston? you were suppose to send me that link and im still waiting...!!!
> *


Spokes n Juice is dead, get over it :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 01:02 PM~7554053
> *if i had a link i wouldnt be askin how it came out? :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> hey did you ever find out bout what we were talkin bout on the way back to houston? you were suppose to send me that link and im still waiting...!!!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 01:04 PM~7554078
> *Spokes n Juice is dead, get over it  :uh:
> *


really? dayum i was gonna send my subscription in this week. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 10:58 AM~7552775
> *look like shop fans to me....
> *


cuttin these hoes up chop chop chop chop


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 01:08 PM~7554099
> *really? dayum i was gonna send my subscription in this week. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 26 2007, 12:57 PM~7554013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/6698117.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 01:10 PM~7554116
> *came out good.....we were surprised to see 2 different stations out there....
> http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/6698117.html
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 01:10 PM~7554116
> *came out good.....we were surprised to see 2 different stations out there....
> http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/6698117.html
> *


thats cool.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Jus bought another cadillac.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2007, 02:17 PM~7554159
> *Jus bought another cadillac.........
> *


those some d's on it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 02:21 PM~7554182
> *those some d's on it
> *


gonna throw some for sale signs on it and makes some paper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2007, 02:28 PM~7554234
> *gonna throw some for sale signs on it and makes some paper
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 02:10 PM~7554116
> *came out good.....we were surprised to see 2 different stations out there....
> *


ya'll actually get tv reception out in the country? next thing you know, ya'll have some cement ponds.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 26 2007, 02:31 PM~7554260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. 
Glad I clicked the link now I have a new radar for when Im working in the sticks  Ya know hot mop tar dont stick in tha rain :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 12:04 PM~7554078
> *Spokes n Juice is dead, get over it  :uh:
> *












:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 26 2007, 02:00 PM~7554459
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, we were supposed to keep that cover under wraps homie!....

:biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 01:04 PM~7554490
> *damn, we were supposed to keep that cover under wraps homie!....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I thought we were waiting on that ethiopian bearded lady for a cover re-shot? Or are we still going with the toothless 3 nipple red hair?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

the bar code is covering the daytons


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 26 2007, 02:08 PM~7554516
> *I thought we were waiting on that ethiopian bearded lady for a cover re-shot? Or are we still going with the toothless 3 nipple red hair?
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BIOTCHES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 26 2007, 02:00 PM~7554459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

latin had competition at the bryan show. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I told you to stop drinking those wine coolers at the park Danny....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

how to survive candy coated lasers.... :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 26 2007, 01:08 PM~7554519
> *the bar code is covering the daytons
> *



According to the owner, he had "the runs" that day and was not able to mount them prior to the photoshoot............so we had to improvise.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 02:17 PM~7554583
> *I told you to stop drinking those wine coolers at the park Danny....
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

thats the first thing i asked him when i saw the bottle. is that a wine cooler???? :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 26 2007, 02:19 PM~7554595
> *According to the owner, he had "the runs" that day and was not able to mount them prior to the photoshoot............so we had to improvise.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 26 2007, 03:19 PM~7554595
> *According to the owner, he had "the runs" that day and was not able to mount them prior to the photoshoot............so we had to improvise.
> *


that means he'll never get those wheels mounted


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2007, 03:17 PM~7554583
> *I told you to stop drinking those wine coolers at the park Danny....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 03:17 PM~7554582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> latin had competition at the bryan show. :0
> *


Saw that. Prehistoric lift though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2007, 03:19 PM~7554596
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!
> 
> thats the first thing i asked him when i saw the bottle. is that a wine cooler????  :roflmao:
> *


I'm surprised no one said "REPOST" when i asked that question. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 02:33 PM~7554700
> *I'm surprised no one said "REPOST" when i asked that question.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: 

if your brother would of been there he would of.


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 12:10 PM~7554116
> *came out good.....we were surprised to see 2 different stations out there....
> http://www.kbtx.com/home/headlines/6698117.html
> *


a yo good picnic homiez yall really showed a brother some love. ROYAL TOUCH, EMPIRE,BONIFIED, DE LA RAZA, SIC713 all yall fools show me sum love en im greatfull dat im glade yall liked my ride en shit, u know i was loving yalls. Mike thanks 4 da hospitallity homie it was good to do a show in our second home u know we gatta do it again just holla at me home all yall


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HARDY HAR HAR


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I HAVE TO ALSO GIVE THANKS TO EMPIRE FOR DONATING A BIKE.....THERE WERE SOME HAPPY KIDS OUT THERE THAT DAY.....


CAN'T WAIT TILL THE RELEASE OF THE MAGAZINE.....MONICA SAID...NOT ONLY IS SHE A MODEL...BUT ALSO THE PHOTOGRAPER/EDITOR/DELIVERY DRIVER :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Mar 26 2007, 03:21 PM~7555121
> *a yo good picnic homiez yall really showed a brother some love. ROYAL TOUCH, EMPIRE,BONIFIED, DE LA RAZA, SIC713  all yall fools show me sum love en im greatfull dat  im glade yall liked my ride en shit, u know i was loving yalls. Mike thanks 4 da hospitallity homie it was good to do a show in our second home u know we gatta do it again just holla at me home all yall
> *



no problem homie....see you at the HLC picnic.....thank you for coming out.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 04:53 PM~7555410
> *no problem homie....see you at the HLC picnic.....thank you for coming out.....
> *


Is that this weekend?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 02:50 PM~7555372
> *I HAVE TO ALSO GIVE THANKS TO EMPIRE FOR DONATING A BIKE.....THERE WERE SOME HAPPY KIDS OUT THERE THAT DAY.....
> CAN'T WAIT TILL THE RELEASE OF THE MAGAZINE.....MONICA SAID...NOT ONLY IS SHE A MODEL...BUT ALSO THE PHOTOGRAPER/EDITOR/DELIVERY DRIVER :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM.....THE EMPIZZLE down to help anytime homie....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2007, 11:05 AM~7553672
> *i regret buying a two story home
> *


they do suck :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 26 2007, 05:43 PM~7556143
> *they do suck :angry:
> *



agreed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i wanna just buy a warehouse, to keep and work on rides.. bust guns.. and other playa shyt like that.. 

in yard i'll park something like this for my living area.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any more pics picnic look good


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 06:05 PM~7556263
> *i wanna just buy a warehouse, to keep and work on rides..    bust guns.. and other playa shyt like that..
> 
> in yard i'll park something like this for my living area.
> ...


gangsta


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713_@Mar 26 2007, 02:21 PM~7555121
> *a yo good picnic homiez yall really showed a brother some love. ROYAL TOUCH, EMPIRE,BONIFIED, DE LA RAZA, SIC713  all yall fools show me sum love en im greatfull dat  im glade yall liked my ride en shit, u know i was loving yalls. Mike thanks 4 da hospitallity homie it was good to do a show in our second home u know we gatta do it again just holla at me home all yall
> *


sup homie.. cool meetin ya dawg.. see ya at the hlc pinic...
ill be there again striping.. gunna head ou early and stay as late as i can..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 08:12 PM~7556685
> *sup homie.. cool meetin ya dawg.. see ya at the hlc pinic...
> ill be there again striping.. gunna head ou early and stay as late as i can..
> *


damn sic.. u working hard azz a mexican.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hows the car going big bird


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 06:12 PM~7556685
> *sup homie.. cool meetin ya dawg.. see ya at the hlc pinic...
> ill be there again striping.. gunna head ou early and stay as late as i can..
> *


dats wassup homie and again good job on da caddi. icing on da cake namean


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 26 2007, 09:02 PM~7556996
> *hows the car going big bird
> *


ITS ALMOST THERE INSIDES ARE ALMOST DONE JUST NEED TO DROP OFF THE SEATS AND ORDER MY CARPET AND HEADLINER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 26 2007, 06:47 PM~7556918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 4 sho


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 26 2007, 06:05 PM~7556263
> *i wanna just buy a warehouse, to keep and work on rides..    bust guns.. and other playa shyt like that..
> 
> in yard i'll park something like this for my living area.
> ...


BETTA THAN TAKIN BRAWDS TO THE HOUR HO-TEL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man. Stuck in a meeting Al morning at the marriot. 

Gotta be on lil through blackberry. 

Somebody tell a story. I need to stay awake.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 06:34 AM~7559765
> *Man. Stuck in a meeting Al morning at the marriot.
> 
> Gotta be on lil through blackberry.
> ...



ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 06:42 AM~7559776
> *ok
> *


No.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

World famous Hater crew


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 06:56 AM~7559805
> *World famous Hater crew
> *


Exactly. Accepting applications.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they said they had good time at bbq in bryan.. and hope to see ya'll when ya'll come down next weekend.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 08:31 AM~7559901
> *mest up
> *


mest up was wearing SNJ shirt, and thinking nobody was gonna say anythang. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 07:33 AM~7559912
> *mest up was wearing SNJ shirt, and thinking nobody was gonna say anythang.  :0
> *



you kidding me, thats why I wore it... :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 06:42 AM~7559776
> *ok
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Finishing up the last details on this customer so we can have a fresh 64 out in the streets.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

who painted it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2007, 03:50 PM~7555372
> *I HAVE TO ALSO GIVE THANKS TO EMPIRE FOR DONATING A BIKE.....THERE WERE SOME HAPPY KIDS OUT THERE THAT DAY.....
> CAN'T WAIT TILL THE RELEASE OF THE MAGAZINE.....MONICA SAID...NOT ONLY IS SHE A MODEL...BUT ALSO THE PHOTOGRAPER/EDITOR/DELIVERY DRIVER :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: just trying to help my friend on saving some money! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 07:37 AM~7559930
> *you kidding me, thats why I wore it...  :roflmao:
> *


you like stirring up the chisme.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 07:58 AM~7560002
> *who painted it?
> *


Ironically a ford paint and body man. 

And I took care of assembly. 

And that bitch is lazer straight. Just how a car supposed to be.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 08:10 AM~7560035
> *you like stirring up the chisme.
> *



you know I do...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 09:21 AM~7560076
> *Ironically a ford paint and body man.
> 
> And I took care of assembly.
> ...


need a cadillac sprayed you think he'll be interested?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 08:55 AM~7559994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aftermarket door mirros suck.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

For those OGs that remember. Saw this hood legend sittin in some back yard. Made me wanna give the owner a wad of cash so I could drive it outta there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2007, 09:39 AM~7552656
> *its no prob.. tired ass hell but im good.. now who has pics of it.. someone post em..
> oh yea and watch the leaf.. i didnt get a chance to put clear over it.. should be ok till this weekend..
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 08:24 AM~7560090
> *you know I do...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 09:25 AM~7560094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its still tony's you want his #? I put the sunroof in that van 12 years ago


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 08:24 AM~7560091
> *need a cadillac sprayed you think he'll be interested?
> *


Ill ask when I get a chance and see what he says. 

If not wait till my Chevy is sprayed and see If my painters quality meets your standards. They exceded mines. And I'm a picky motherfucker. 

But if I get word from the 64s painter ill give a heads up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 09:34 AM~7560128
> *Ill ask when I get a chance and see what he says.
> 
> If not wait till my Chevy is sprayed and see If my painters quality meets your standards. They exceded mines. And I'm a picky motherfucker.
> ...


thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 08:30 AM~7560110
> *its still tony's you want his #? I put the sunroof in that van 12 years ago
> *


 Yeah. I was at his house yesterday. Got some work going on there. 

Doubt he would part with it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 07:34 AM~7559765
> *Man. Stuck in a meeting Al morning at the marriot.
> 
> Gotta be on lil through blackberry.
> ...


no


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

5 more days..hope to see everyone out there!! The Weather is looking good for sunday...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 27 2007, 08:49 AM~7560208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 08:48 AM~7560202
> *no
> *


Fine. The meeting over anyway. 

Gonna get with you later this week so I can take my lil bro to look at your truck see if he likes it. 

If its still there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 27 2007, 09:49 AM~7560208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Won't be there, will be doing some tuning up on this... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 09:48 AM~7560202
> *no
> *


DJgBODY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 09:53 AM~7560228
> *Fine. The meeting over anyway.
> 
> Gonna get with you later this week so I can take my lil bro to look at your truck see if he likes it.
> ...


1st one to bring me 1500 cash takes it. got it for 2,600 & put almost a g in new a/c system, brake booster/master cylinder, replaced valve seals, new shocks, tune up, etc..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 08:56 AM~7560247
> *1st one to bring me 1500 cash takes it.  got it for 2,600 & put almost a g in new a/c system, brake booster/master cylinder, replaced valve seals, new shocks, tune up, etc..
> *



pics?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 08:54 AM~7560233
> *Won't be there, will be doing some tuning up on this...  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Dam you fool. But the by the house is still there. :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 09:56 AM~7560247
> *1st one to bring me 1500 cash takes it.  got it for 2,600 & put almost a g in new a/c system, brake booster/master cylinder, replaced valve seals, new shocks, tune up, etc..
> *


man you dont keep shit do you?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 08:59 AM~7560256
> *man you dont keep shit do you?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 09:59 AM~7560256
> *man you dont keep shit do you?
> *


not the mazteca truck, i have another mazda b2200. i'll post up pics..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 08:57 AM~7560252
> *Dam you fool.  But the by the house is still there. :dunno:
> *



que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 09:57 AM~7560252
> *Dam you fool.  But the by the house is still there. :dunno:
> *


i'll pick that shit up also. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Royal Touch Picnic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 10:00 AM~7560262
> *not the mazteca truck, i have another mazda b2200.  i'll post up pics..
> *


i was gonna say..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 09:57 AM~7560251
> *pics?
> *


here delinquentes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Royal Touch Picnic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 09:00 AM~7560262
> *not the mazteca truck, i have another mazda b2200.  i'll post up pics..
> *



the one you bought for the top?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 10:05 AM~7560297
> *the one you bought for the top?
> *


no, a different one. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 09:05 AM~7560294
> *here delinquentes
> 
> 
> ...



I like the upholstery!

what year is it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Need this shit gone by this weekend or i'll just give my dad another mazda truck :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 10:09 AM~7560323
> *I like the upholstery!
> 
> what year is it?
> *


that's some custom shet right thurrr made by the previous owners fat nasty nalgas. 1992 Mazda B2200 SE-5 Standard


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 10:06 AM~7560304
> *no, a different one.  LOL
> *


you should stick to shit with 5 lugs :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You can juice it/hop it/throw some d's on that shit and go against KrazyToyz :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 10:11 AM~7560337
> *you should stick to shit with 5 lugs :uh:
> *


b2200's are the only imports i'll buy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 09:09 AM~7560323
> *I like the upholstery!
> 
> what year is it?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

standard...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 09:11 AM~7560340
> *You can juice it/hop it/throw some d's on that shit and go against KrazyToyz  :cheesy:
> *



I liked that s-10 at the picnic... with those white wheels...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 10:15 AM~7560360
> *standard...
> *


nga, don't tell me your bish ass don't know how to drive standard. i give lessons on weekends :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 09:19 AM~7560394
> *I liked that s-10 at the picnic... with those white wheels...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 09:19 AM~7560395
> *nga, don't tell me your bish ass don't know how to drive standard.  i give lessons on weekends  :uh:
> *



I do know... just dont want to be driving that shyt in Houston traffic.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 10:23 AM~7560425
> *I do know... just dont want to be driving that shyt in Houston traffic.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  it's ok til you get a call on the cellio.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 09:20 AM~7560405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


si, thats the one...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 07:56 AM~7560247
> *1st one to bring me 1500 cash takes it.  got it for 2,600 & put almost a g in new a/c system, brake booster/master cylinder, replaced valve seals, new shocks, tune up, etc..
> *


I'll give you $1,200(honestly all I have to work with, not trying to low ball you) and pick it up tonight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 10:24 AM~7560433
> *si, thats the one...
> *


clean.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 27 2007, 10:26 AM~7560441
> *I'll give you $1,200(honestly all I have to work with, not trying to low ball you) and pick it up tonight.
> *


no sir, got it listed in craigslist for 2,500. only reason i dropped it to 1500 is because i have to make room for the malibu and my chick said one has to go. LOL

Tell your wife/dad/mother in law/brother/son to let you borrow 300 more and you can drive off in the sunset. Have had several people i held the truck for on "HOLD IT FOR ME AND I'LL HAVE THE CASH BY NEXT WEEK" but never show up. Like I said, 1st come 1st takes it.

Got to call boiler and see how serious he is about it though since i ran it across him last night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 10:19 AM~7560394
> *I liked that s-10 at the picnic... with those white wheels...
> 
> 
> *


all i thought to myself was "those must be hard to keep clean"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 09:29 AM~7560468
> *all i thought to myself was "those must be hard to keep clean"
> *



true


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 10:28 AM~7560465
> *no sir, got it listed in craigslist for 2,500.  only reason i dropped it to 1500 is because i have to make room for the malibu and my chick said one has to go.  LOL
> 
> Tell your wife/dad/mother in law/brother/son to let you borrow 300 more and you can drive off in the sunset.  Have had several people i held the truck for on "HOLD IT FOR ME AND I'LL HAVE THE CASH BY NEXT WEEK" but never show up.  Like I said, 1st come 1st takes it.
> ...


my driveway was starting to look like a cadillac lot and my girl mentioned one needed to go so I sold the Infiniti on sunday. I havent told her that I just bought another lac and a full size blazer :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 10:35 AM~7560506
> *my driveway was starting to look like a cadillac lot and my girl mentioned one needed to go so I sold the Infiniti on sunday. I havent told her that I just bought another lac and a full size blazer :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's my problem, i sell one and get another. it's like a turnaround in my driveway.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ballers


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 27 2007, 10:37 AM~7560519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Hustlers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 10:38 AM~7560530
> *ballers
> *


nah, po' messican


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

granny took care of this mali'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 10:44 AM~7560576
> *granny took care of this mali'
> 
> 
> ...


can I have the flag off the rearview? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 10:47 AM~7560603
> *can I have the flag off the rearview? :biggrin:
> *


si. i need to sell it to afford a few more drop blocks. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got bored saturday while getting ready for the picnic and decided to decorate the walls on my garage..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 10:54 AM~7560641
> *
> *


i still like toys :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 09:25 AM~7560094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did they retire that?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 09:53 AM~7560634
> *got bored saturday while getting ready for the picnic and decided to decorate the walls on my garage..
> 
> 
> ...


gonna get ruined out there


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what happen to the door 

dj latin what year is the malibu nice car to put a big block and race it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 27 2007, 11:15 AM~7560753
> *what happen to the door
> 
> dj latin what year is the malibu nice car to put a big block and race it
> *


'79


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2007, 11:14 AM~7560751
> *gonna get ruined out there
> *


they'll come down this weekend coming up, got the kids rolling by on bikes waiting for me to take a cagada break so they can ramsack my garage. hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 11:18 AM~7560780
> *'79
> *


get this for it
http://cgi.ebay.com/FOXY-DEE-JAY-1980-Texa...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 10:21 AM~7560803
> *they'll come down this weekend coming up, got the kids rolling by on bikes waiting for me to take a cagada break so they can ramsack my garage.  hno:
> *



Gonna get mocosowned....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 11:21 AM~7560805
> *get this for it
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FOXY-DEE-JAY-1980-Texa...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


nah, i'll get one that says NGA-PLZ


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 11:27 AM~7560853
> *nah, i'll get one that says NGA-PLZ
> *


Gotta get the vintage og shyt! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 27 2007, 11:30 AM~7560875
> *Gotta get the vintage og shyt! :biggrin:
> *


true, but not foxy :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 10:39 AM~7560971
> *
> *



:uh:

youve been replaced....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 10:04 AM~7560702
> *did they retire that?
> *



its just not the "in" thing to ride now a days...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 11:47 AM~7561051
> *its just not the "in" thing to ride now a days...
> *


we in Houston fool, they ride anything


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ls front clip.. if anybody needs/wants one..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986-87-88-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 11:48 AM~7561070
> *ls front clip.. if anybody needs/wants one..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986-87-88-...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


I'll sell the one I got from Boiler for 4 bills and split the $ with him. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 10:41 AM~7560992
> *:uh:
> 
> youve been replaced....
> *


lol mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 07:27 AM~7560102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks punk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is the fleetwood lifted


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 10:55 AM~7561147
> *lol mest up
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2007, 10:15 AM~7561325
> *is the fleetwood lifted
> *


not yet , he says


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh, like dena's oh ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

When the LINC coming home???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

saturday hopefully


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2007, 12:31 PM~7561458
> *oh, like dena's oh ok
> *


lift deez nutts in your mouth :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2007, 10:58 AM~7561175
> *thanks punk
> *


ha! youre welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 01:16 PM~7561712
> *ha! youre welcome. :biggrin:
> *


you ready? or you ain't ready? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2007, 12:18 PM~7561720
> *you ready? or you ain't ready?  :biggrin:
> *


oh im more than ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 01:22 PM~7561753
> *oh im more than ready! :thumbsup:
> *


must be the budweiser :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lonestar is the linc going to be at the pic this sunday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

goofy, use the force!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2007, 11:15 AM~7561325
> *is the fleetwood lifted
> *


comin soon....would have gotten it done for the hlc picnic....but not gonna rush it...gettin all my shit together....soon....real soon....i'm taking addresses....housecalls coming soon.....got 2 lifted fleetwoods here in town....sorry bonafide....but i gotta do it....with chromy arms and daytons....fk some china wheels..... :biggrin: 


THAT STOCK PAINT STANK MAYNE!!!!!!! STEP UP OR MOVE OVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 12:23 PM~7561758
> *must be the budweiser  :cheesy:
> *


i dont have a choice but to settle for the budlight.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 12:28 PM~7561798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 27 2007, 01:18 PM~7561720
> *you ready? or you ain't ready?  :biggrin:
> *


missed u at bbq. :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 12:30 PM~7561818
> *missed u at bbq.    :tears:
> *


i told my homie's....hey...that's danny...sixty8imp.....and they say..oooohhh...the big smiley face.....hahahahaha....i laugh hard and say....yeah...that's him.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 27 2007, 11:26 AM~7561787
> *lonestar is the linc going to be at the pic this sunday
> *


prolly not, but maybe. depends when i get back in town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 01:31 PM~7561822
> *i told my homie's....hey...that's danny...sixty8imp.....and they say..oooohhh...the big smiley face.....hahahahaha....i laugh hard and say....yeah...that's him.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

PLEASE POST PICS HERE FROM THE PICNIC.....THANK YOU....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7551515


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HEY DARKNESS....BE READY HOMIE.....MAY HAVE A FEW JOBS FOR YOU SUNDAY.....BUT I'M FIRST BISH.... :biggrin: ......WHAT YOU LIKE TO DRINK? I'LL HOOK YOU UP....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 01:31 PM~7561822
> *i told my homie's....hey...that's danny...sixty8imp.....and they say..oooohhh...the big smiley face.....hahahahaha....i laugh hard and say....yeah...that's him.... :biggrin:
> *


dang.. i was feeling like a celeberity in your lil town.. one female asked for my autograph.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2007, 12:31 PM~7561823
> *prolly not, but maybe. depends when i get back in town
> *


can't wait to see it....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 01:35 PM~7561862
> *PLEASE POST PICS HERE FROM THE PICNIC.....THANK YOU....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7551515
> *


nah


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 12:38 PM~7561892
> *nah
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 12:35 PM~7561862
> *PLEASE POST PICS HERE FROM THE PICNIC.....THANK YOU....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7551515
> *


hey mike, i emailed Cathy this morning and sent her all the pics i took from Sunday. 

oh, tell your lil man happy birthday for me. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 12:39 PM~7561902
> *hey mike, i emailed Cathy this morning and sent her all the pics i took from Sunday.
> 
> oh, tell your lil man happy birthday for me. :biggrin:
> *



thank you....i need to get some to hex or albert or nme....whatever he's called now...hahahaa....

will do.....went to have lunch with him at school...took him mcdonalds....man it was sooo much fun....he loved it....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 11:37 AM~7561879
> *HEY DARKNESS....BE READY HOMIE.....MAY HAVE A FEW JOBS FOR YOU SUNDAY.....BUT I'M FIRST BISH.... :biggrin: ......WHAT YOU LIKE TO DRINK? I'LL HOOK YOU UP....
> *


he drinks yoohoo. pussy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2007, 01:45 PM~7561950
> *he drinks yoohoo. pussy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey *slo*yo'role, where's the pinche cable sales guy you were suppose to send over?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star where did u took the linc to paint


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 27 2007, 01:49 PM~7561986
> *lone star where did u took the linc to paint
> *


think he said sic713 was going to be painting it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 27 2007, 01:49 PM~7561986
> *lone star where did u took the linc to paint
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 12:42 PM~7561932
> *thank you....i need to get some to hex or albert or nme....whatever he's called now...hahahaa....
> 
> will do.....went to have lunch with him at school...took him mcdonalds....man it was sooo much fun....he loved it....
> *


i remember those days! it was always cool when your parents would come and eat lunch with you. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 01:54 PM~7562025
> *i remember those days! it was always cool when your parents would come and eat lunch with you. :cheesy:
> *


My parents worked, never got to enjoy that. :tears:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 12:46 PM~7561960
> *hey sloyo'role, where's the pinche cable sales guy you were suppose to send over?
> *


Sepa. :donno: Ill make some call and have my ppl call your ppl.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 01:54 PM~7562025
> *i remember those days! it was always cool when your parents would come and eat lunch with you. :cheesy:
> *


my real pops was in da pen.. moms was out being a ho. :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 01:57 PM~7562052
> *Sepa. :donno:  Ill make some call and have my ppl call your ppl.
> *


orale, este loco. :twak: 

*"you can call me a hater all day any day. But you will never hear of me being called a liar" *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 01:57 PM~7562055
> *my real pops was in da pen..  moms was out being a ho.  :tears:
> *


g4Ng$T4


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2007, 12:45 PM~7561950
> *he drinks yoohoo. pussy
> *



didn't know yoohoo made pussy flavor...... :biggrin: 

that should be called...yoho.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

3 Members: mac2lac, TX REGULATER, slo


que onda buey.......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 12:57 PM~7562061
> *orale, este loco.  :twak:
> 
> "you can call me a hater all day any day. But you will never hear of me being called a liar"
> *


I always tell the truth. Even when I lie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 11:52 AM~7562010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 02:03 PM~7562108
> *I always tell the truth. Even when I lie.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually.. that reminded me of some chisme.. i HEARD theres a low low in town, we all know very well.. that was actually painted at maaco. but you aint hear that from me..cause i aint no chismoso.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

got one here in town too....he's ridin like he really did something big...all proud....nombre...should have just jeft it primered...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 02:08 PM~7562146
> *got one here in town too....he's ridin like he really did something big...all proud....nombre...should have just jeft it primered...
> *


when i went to store for drink.. think i pissed off some dude in a lac on 20s. man looked mad that he a few inches short. :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 01:08 PM~7562146
> *got one here in town too....he's ridin like he really did something big...all proud....nombre...should have just jeft it primered...
> *


I know of a few here in town like that too.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 11:37 AM~7561879
> *HEY DARKNESS....BE READY HOMIE.....MAY HAVE A FEW JOBS FOR YOU SUNDAY.....BUT I'M FIRST BISH.... :biggrin: ......WHAT YOU LIKE TO DRINK? I'LL HOOK YOU UP....
> *


i will , ill be there early.. so well get something figured out...

ill drink anything, im not picky...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2007, 01:31 PM~7562292
> *i will , ill be there early.. so well get something figured out...
> 
> ill drink anything, im not picky...
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2007, 01:31 PM~7562292
> *i will , ill be there early.. so well get something figured out...
> 
> ill drink anything, im not picky...
> *



WHAT YOU CALL EARLY??.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 12:41 PM~7562353
> *WHAT YOU CALL EARLY??.....
> *


whateva time u get there.. let me know when u close, and ill head up there..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2007, 01:58 PM~7562461
> *whateva time u get there.. let me know when u close, and ill head up there..
> *


cool....i'll give you a call....better answer too bish....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 02:41 PM~7562353
> *WHAT YOU CALL EARLY??.....
> *


he calls noon the crack of dawn..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

"your mom has toxic cooch"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 02:15 PM~7562577
> *"your mom has toxic cooch"
> *


Take a \_ [email protected]!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Latin's paisa homie at the tire shops tried to chingalay me...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 27 2007, 01:06 PM~7562522
> *cool....i'll give you a call....better answer too bish....
> *


i will foo.. i always do


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

current project-713 divas"cutty"


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

can somebody tell me how to get to pop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 27 2007, 03:36 PM~7562784
> *can somebody tell me how to get to pop
> *


east side of downtown north of the harris county court house.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

today it gets good


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 01:47 PM~7562392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chido


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 12:36 PM~7562782
> *current project-713 divas"cutty"
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 27 2007, 01:36 PM~7562784
> *can somebody tell me how to get to pop
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who peforming at POP this week?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 04:13 PM~7563149
> *who peforming at POP this week?
> *


hrnybrneyz la flauta majica :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: JUSTDEEZ, low 86 regal, rivistyle, NIX CUSTOMS

How's the new car club going? How many members do you currently have?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 03:38 PM~7563377
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: JUSTDEEZ, low 86 regal, rivistyle, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


whats the name again?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2007, 04:38 PM~7563381
> *whats the name again?
> *


don't remember :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

La Fiebre with Kinto Sol 


:uh: i'm staying home. damn ranchero/mojo shyt. hate it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2007, 03:00 PM~7563021
> *
> *


youre not going?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 03:24 PM~7563242
> *hrnybrneyz la flauta majica  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 03:46 PM~7563469
> *La Fiebre with Kinto Sol
> :uh:  i'm staying home.  damn ranchero/mojo shyt.  hate it.
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 05:02 PM~7563591
> *:uh:  :nono:
> *


look lanier listening azz.. you go listen to rachero crap if you want. imma go hit up wings-n-more.. tis two-for-tuesday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 05:19 PM~7563655
> *look lanier listening azz..  you go listen to rachero crap if you want.  imma go hit up wings-n-more.. tis two-for-tuesday.
> *


which one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ALL OF EM. but i was kiddin about going.. i'm stuck late at work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 05:29 PM~7563718
> *ALL OF EM.  but i was kiddin about going.. i'm stuck late at work.
> *


same here, had to pick up rental.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 05:33 PM~7563764
> *mest up
> *


 :uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh: 

/\/\
YEAH RIGHT :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 04:19 PM~7563655
> *look lanier listening azz..  you go listen to rachero crap if you want.  imma go hit up wings-n-more.. tis two-for-tuesday.
> *


 :roflmao: shut your ass up!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 05:33 PM~7563764
> *mest up
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 04:36 PM~7563783
> *:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:
> 
> /\/\
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 04:36 PM~7563783
> *:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:
> 
> /\/\
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 04:40 PM~7563820
> *:werd:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 05:39 PM~7563809
> *:roflmao: shut your ass up!!!
> *


thought i'd forget huh.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 04:44 PM~7563854
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 27 2007, 04:48 PM~7563877
> *thought i'd forget huh.
> *


aint nothin wrong with freestyle music!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2007, 06:32 PM~7564076
> *aint nothin wrong with freestyle music!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

ok people its that time of year again... my birthday is on wednesday the 28th, but we will be celebrating on the 31st at Barney's pool hall off of 45s & Monroe. for those that know this is the only time of year i drink so if u wanna go watch me act stupid and have sum fun hit me up or just show up. im not sure what time we will be heading up there but i would say about 10pm. if u have any questions hit me up with a message....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 27 2007, 06:58 PM~7564238
> *ok people its that time of year again... my birthday is on wednesday the 28th, but we will be celebrating on the 31st at Barney's pool hall off of 45s & Monroe. for those that know this is the only time of year i drink so if u wanna go watch me act stupid and have sum fun hit me up or just show up. im not sure what time we will be heading up there but i would say about 10pm. if u have any questions hit me up with a message....
> *


count me in.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

"If u dont like me then take a number and get in line with everyone else..."


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 27 2007, 05:58 PM~7564238
> *ok people its that time of year again... my birthday is on wednesday the 28th, but we will be celebrating on the 31st at Barney's pool hall off of 45s & Monroe. for those that know this is the only time of year i drink so if u wanna go watch me act stupid and have sum fun hit me up or just show up. im not sure what time we will be heading up there but i would say about 10pm. if u have any questions hit me up with a message....
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WHOS GOING TO THE PICNIC? AND WILL DARKNESS WIN TIRE TOSS?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 07:49 PM~7565609
> *WHOS GOING TO THE PICNIC? AND WILL DARKNESS WIN TIRE TOSS?
> *


4 sho , oh yeah Darkness gonna trow that damn tire all the way to mlk probably :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 27 2007, 08:53 PM~7565652
> *4 sho , oh yeah Darkness gonna trow that damn tire all the way to mlk probably :biggrin:
> *


DAYUMMMMM


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Got the camera ready... is there going to be any hopping worth the trouble?

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 07:56 PM~7565692
> *Got the camera ready... is there going to be any hopping worth the trouble?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


been hearing a lots of rumors, :cheesy: lots of hoppers suppost to show up :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 27 2007, 08:59 PM~7565729
> *been hearing a lots of rumors, :cheesy:  lots of hoppers suppost to show up :0
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0 i think the cam is coming out of retirement


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 27 2007, 08:59 PM~7565729
> *been hearing a lots of rumors, :cheesy:  lots of hoppers suppost to show up :0
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 09:04 PM~7565772
> *:0 i think the cam is coming out of retirement
> *



:0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 09:03 PM~7565761
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 08:03 PM~7565761
> *:scrutinize:
> *


claro que SI :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 09:05 PM~7565794
> *:0  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 09:07 PM~7565810
> *:machinegun:
> *



:wave: 


Is that truck of your ready or what?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2007, 09:08 PM~7565816
> *:wave:
> Is that truck of your ready or what?
> *


nope waiting on some owed money so we can get the paint


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 01:36 PM~7562782
> *current project-713 divas"cutty"
> *


youuu knooowww



> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 07:49 PM~7565609
> *WHOS GOING TO THE PICNIC? AND WILL DARKNESS WIN TIRE TOSS?
> *


i hope i do. im a try..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2007, 09:38 PM~7566092
> *youuu knooowww
> i hope i do. im a try..
> *


be careful not to hurt ur painting arm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

excuse me..but i'll be winning the tire toss.. leave a rim on that bitch.. and i'll still win.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 27 2007, 08:40 PM~7566100
> *be careful not to hurt ur painting arm
> *


i can spray with my left..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Mar 27 2007, 08:48 PM~7565593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im down for that. might even take the bomb....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

GRILL ON THE CHEVY LOOKIN LIKE A SET OF NEW BRACES :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 28 2007, 04:17 AM~7567295
> *GRILL ON THE CHEVY LOOKIN LIKE A SET OF NEW BRACES :biggrin:
> *


Better be postin up pics of that real soon. Gonna have everyone trying to know what you got over there.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 11:28 AM~7561798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 27 2007, 04:58 PM~7564238
> *ok people its that time of year again... my birthday is on wednesday the 28th, but we will be celebrating on the 31st at Barney's pool hall off of 45s & Monroe. for those that know this is the only time of year i drink so if u wanna go watch me act stupid and have sum fun hit me up or just show up. im not sure what time we will be heading up there but i would say about 10pm. if u have any questions hit me up with a message....
> *


u drinkin??? yea i mthere.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 27 2007, 06:58 PM~7564238
> *ok people its that time of year again... my birthday is on wednesday the 28th, but we will be celebrating on the 31st at Barney's pool hall off of 45s & Monroe. for those that know this is the only time of year i drink so if u wanna go watch me act stupid and have sum fun hit me up or just show up. im not sure what time we will be heading up there but i would say about 10pm. if u have any questions hit me up with a message....
> *


Happy b'day bro


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Better not rain today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 07:36 AM~7567502
> *Better not rain today.
> *


might be an auction tonight in la porte. got 5 people coming over at 7:30 for the mazda :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 06:37 AM~7567506
> *might be an auction tonight in la porte.  got 5 people coming over at 7:30 for the mazda  :cheesy:
> *



have them box for it and video tape it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 07:38 AM~7567507
> *have them box for it and video tape it...
> *


one paisa sent me an email: i need that truck to help my family out in Mexico would you consider $700?" Basically means "hey bend over w/o vaseline so i can take the truck to mexico and sell it for 3 g's."


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nga's must think I'm a broke a$$ messican :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 06:41 AM~7567515
> *one paisa sent me an email:  i need that truck to help my family out in Mexico would you consider $700?"  Basically means "hey bend over w/o vaseline so i can take the truck to mexico and sell it for 3 g's."
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 06:41 AM~7567515
> *one paisa sent me an email:  i need that truck to help my family out in Mexico would you consider $700?"  Basically means "hey bend over w/o vaseline so i can take the truck to mexico and sell it for 3 g's."
> *


and they gonna pull it down there with a ford tempo....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 07:52 AM~7567561
> *and they gonna pull it down there with a ford tempo....
> *


Con pink flamingos and boxes of clothes hanging out the trunk.

replied: I am sorry to hear that about your family in Mexico, but I'd rather give it to a family in need here to save you the time and money taking it to Mexico.

:happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 07:38 AM~7567507
> *have them box for it and video tape it...
> *


loser has to buy it? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 08:32 AM~7567663
> *loser has to buy it?    :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..almost forgot.. saw this car in my hood when i got back from bryan.. at the mcdonalds.. guess that had a grand reopening thing.. and i missed it.. :angry: saw it on a trailer as it was leaving.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 07:33 AM~7567670
> *oh..almost forgot..  saw this car in my hood when i got back from bryan..  at the mcdonalds..  guess that had a grand reopening thing..  and i missed it..  :angry:    saw it on a trailer as it was leaving.
> 
> 
> ...



surprised it didn't have blades on it.....every other big car in houston does.... :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 05:42 AM~7567519
> *Nga's must think I'm a broke a$$ messican  :uh:
> *


No señor... we know this is how your pool looks like?










Saw it on MTV Cribs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 28 2007, 08:41 AM~7567694
> *No señor... we know this is how your pool looks like?
> 
> 
> ...


more like green water in the pool due to pollen  

anyone with experience on pools hit me up. will pay $ for lesson on cleaning/treating it. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 06:37 AM~7567506
> *might be an auction tonight in la porte.  got 5 people coming over at 7:30 for the mazda  :cheesy:
> *


Sounds good. To the highest bidder then?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 07:48 AM~7567715
> *more like green water in the pool due to pollen
> 
> anyone with experience on pools hit me up.  will pay $ for lesson on cleaning/treating it.  :biggrin:
> *


Sure pollen. Stop using it as a bath tub and it won't get like that buey.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 08:54 AM~7567726
> *Sure pollen. Stop using it as a bath tub and it won't get like that buey.
> *


mexican with a pool, sounds like a good spot to degrease large car parts.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 07:56 AM~7567735
> *mexican with a pool, sounds like a good spot to degrease large car parts.
> *


What else would it be used for? :dunno: cus we all know mex don't swim.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 07:32 AM~7567663
> *loser has to buy it?    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:01 AM~7567753
> *:roflmao:
> *


you biddin on it huh?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 08:48 AM~7567715
> *more like green water in the pool due to pollen
> 
> anyone with experience on pools hit me up.  will pay $ for lesson on cleaning/treating it.  :biggrin:
> *


two story and a pool....... Damn you are ballin!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 08:20 AM~7567830
> *you biddin on it huh?
> *


nah i cant drive stick.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2007, 08:21 AM~7567833
> *two story and a pool....... Damn you are ballin!
> *


Its above ground. The kind that floods your house when it breaks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not hating. Latin. I'm telling the truth.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 08:52 AM~7567722
> *Sounds good. To the highest bidder then?
> *


got off the phone, whiteman from the woodlands with 2 g's meeting me after work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2007, 09:21 AM~7567833
> *two story and a pool....... Damn you are ballin!
> *


above ground, didn't want one in the ground and risk having a dog or two bloated and floating when i get home.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 09:29 AM~7567862
> *I'm not hating. Latin. I'm telling the truth.
> *


I'm open to opinions, comments, etc... and not thin skinned to get offended.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:25 AM~7567849
> *nah i cant drive stick.
> *


then how did you have a son :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 08:31 AM~7567874
> *got off the phone, whiteman from the woodlands with 2 g's meeting me after work.
> *


Hell yeah. That's enough to clean your pool and some chinas for the GN.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 09:38 AM~7567908
> *Hell yeah. That's enough to clean your pool and some chinas for the GN.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 08:33 AM~7567877
> *above ground, didn't want one in the ground and risk having a dog or two bloated and floating when i get home.
> *


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. 

I just pictured a bunch of dead dogs floating in your pool all stuff. Ah man. Good stuff there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 09:40 AM~7567922
> *Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> I just pictured a bunch of dead dogs floating in your pool all stuff. Ah man. Good stuff there.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 08:34 AM~7567881
> *I'm open to opinions, comments, etc... and not thin skinned to get offended.
> *


True. No need for more sensitive mofugas in here.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 08:34 AM~7567884
> *then how did you have a son  :uh:
> *


i said i dont drive stick but i can ride one. :ugh: :roflmao: 


I HATE BUDLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 


going to bryan today so i plan on taking a nap to and from. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 08:42 AM~7567935
> *
> *


You need some orange peel in your life mayne.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:43 AM~7567946
> *i said i dont drive stick but i can ride one. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah. we heard. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 09:45 AM~7567962
> *You need some orange peel in your life mayne.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:43 AM~7567946
> *i said i dont drive stick but i can ride one. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> I HATE BUDLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> going to bryan today so i plan on taking a nap to and from.  :biggrin:
> *


say what's up to the cordova's for me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 09:45 AM~7567962
> *You need some orange peel in your life mayne.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 08:59 AM~7568040
> *say what's up to the cordova's for me.
> *



she'll probably be asleep until the grub is ready...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2007, 09:25 AM~7568203
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2007, 08:43 AM~7567946
> *i said i dont drive stick but i can ride one. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> I HATE BUDLIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> going to bryan today so i plan on taking a nap to and from.  :biggrin:
> *



roncando in the back seat.......bring me some timmy chan's.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 09:54 AM~7568441
> *roncando in the back seat.......bring me some timmy chan's.....
> *



:0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

almost lunchtime then im out this biotch at 2...got cars to build.



and its wed, its all down hill from here.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 11:11 AM~7568574
> *almost lunchtime then im out this biotch at 2...got cars to build.
> and its wed, its all down hill from here.
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nah


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo+Mar 28 2007, 11:11 AM~7568574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hater :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2007, 11:28 AM~7568693
> *
> 
> Hater :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 05:25 AM~7567304
> *Better be postin up pics of that real soon. Gonna have everyone trying to know what you got over there.
> *


NOT TILL ITS DONE FUNNY THOUGH I LEAVE THE CAR OUTSIDE AND NOONE SEEN IT......GUESS CUZ I LIVE WAY THE FUCK OVER HERE AND YOU GUYS STAY WAY THE FUCK OVER THERE..... LLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 28 2007, 11:36 AM~7568728
> *NOT TILL ITS DONE FUNNY THOUGH I LEAVE THE CAR OUTSIDE AND NOONE SEEN IT......GUESS CUZ I LIVE  WAY THE FUCK OVER HERE AND YOU GUYS STAY WAY THE FUCK OVER THERE..... LLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> *


Bring it to my house asshole :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 11:30 AM~7568698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


  oh nice skid mark......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike, Hny says how come you didnt drive the caddy to work today?


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2007, 11:57 AM~7568837
> *  oh nice skid mark......
> *


that engineer has a bad habit of leaving skids on the rear of toilet seats. :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 11:07 AM~7568896
> *that engineer has a bad habit of leaving skids on the rear of toilet seats.  :burn:
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 12:08 PM~7568908
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


same here man. top it off i feel sick. ate some chicken my chick cooked last night, don't think the grease sat well. :burn:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 11:05 AM~7568890
> *Mike, Hny says how come you didnt drive the caddy to work today?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



brought the daily(lincoln).....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 12:11 PM~7568920
> *brought the daily(lincoln).....
> *


baller


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 12:08 PM~7568908
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


what you didnt get pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 11:12 AM~7568924
> *baller
> *



agreed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 08:54 AM~7568441
> *roncando in the back seat.......bring me some timmy chan's.....
> *


 hows the leafing so far..how many people from the club want shit done...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2007, 11:14 AM~7568937
> *what you didnt get pics?
> *



no..... :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 11:21 AM~7568984
> *hows the leafing so far..how many people from the club want shit done...
> *


it's cool....i haven't driven it....i'll know more for sure friday night.....i'll call you


if anyone saw the grey 64ss at the picnic...it's for sale....$4500 obo....runs damn good....should be getting pics soon....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 12:22 PM~7568985
> *no.....  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 10:27 AM~7569020
> *it's cool....i haven't driven it....i'll know more for sure friday night.....i'll call you
> if anyone saw the grey 64ss at the picnic...it's for sale....$4500 obo....runs damn good....should be getting pics soon....
> *


 alright.. ill bring clear with me this weekend so i can protect it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 12:27 PM~7569020
> *it's cool....i haven't driven it....i'll know more for sure friday night.....i'll call you
> if anyone saw the grey 64ss at the picnic...it's for sale....$4500 obo....runs damn good....should be getting pics soon....
> *


pics?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 11:28 AM~7569029
> *alright.. ill bring clear with me this weekend so i can protect it..
> *



cool....i know you'll hook it up....you did a good job considering the circumstances....had a crowd around you....i'd be nervous as hell....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 10:35 AM~7569071
> *cool....i know you'll hook it up....you did a good job considering the circumstances....had a crowd around you....i'd be nervous as hell....
> *


yea.. true. wind was a bitch...

crowd didnt bother me to much, but the train did.. i didnt want anyone to bump me.. would of sucked..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im outs.. bout to spray my motorcycle...
mike call me later when u got free time..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 12:40 PM~7569108
> *im outs.. bout to spray my motorcycle...
> mike call me later when u got free time..
> *


*im youngsta doin my thang...but ya gotta give me credit for tryin..*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 11:32 AM~7569050
> *pics?
> *


Didn't your vieja say no more cars.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 12:43 PM~7569123
> *Didn't your vieja say no more cars.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 11:41 AM~7569113
> *im youngsta doin my thang...but ya gotta give me credit for tryin..
> 
> 
> *


Smart.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 11:41 AM~7569113
> *im youngsta doin my thang...but ya gotta give me credit for tryin..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 11:21 AM~7568984
> *hows the leafing so far..how many people from the club want shit done...
> *


got something new for you soon. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 28 2007, 11:04 AM~7569256
> *got something new for you soon. :biggrin:
> *


alright, just call me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 11:41 AM~7569113
> *im youngsta doin my thang...but ya gotta give me credit for tryin..
> 
> 
> *



gotta admit....boy is tryin....i would have been cussin folk out to get the hell away from me at the picnic.... :biggrin: ......and you know there will be critics.....but criticism = motivation......so keep your head up negrachi.........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

oh and yes....i've already heard...plenty of times.....hey...you know that line is not straight.....yes i know...but thanks for taking the time to point it out....it's all good....it will be fixed or redone, or fk it....i'll be part of the crooked line mafia.....now what?? :machinegun: :machinegun: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 12:21 PM~7569361
> *oh and yes....i've already heard...plenty of times.....hey...you know that line is not straight.....yes i know...but thanks for taking the time to point it out....it's all good....it will be fixed or redone, or fk it....i'll be part of the crooked line mafia.....now what??  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *



mest up....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 01:18 PM~7569349
> *gotta admit....boy is tryin....i would have been cussin folk out to get the hell away from me at the picnic.... :biggrin: ......and you know there will be critics.....but criticism = motivation......so keep your head up negrachi.........
> *


got to do what you got to do to move forward.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 01:21 PM~7569361
> *oh and yes....i've already heard...plenty of times.....hey...you know that line is not straight.....yes i know...but thanks for taking the time to point it out....it's all good....it will be fixed or redone, or fk it....i'll be part of the crooked line mafia.....now what??  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


i didn't get a chance to check it out, so i have no comment. btw, i was asked by some people coming in from austin how to get to macgregor, did a quick little map, not too accurate but to the point.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 12:32 PM~7569425
> *got to do what you got to do to move forward.
> *


No.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SOMETIMES


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 12:34 PM~7569437
> *i didn't get a chance to check it out, so i have no comment.  btw, i was asked by some people coming in from austin how to get to macgregor, did a quick little map, not too accurate but to the point.
> 
> 
> ...


Look like a diagram for flux capacitor.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin call me when you have some time I need to vent and your the only one that will understand :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 12:34 PM~7569437
> *i didn't get a chance to check it out, so i have no comment.  btw, i was asked by some people coming in from austin how to get to macgregor, did a quick little map, not too accurate but to the point.
> 
> 
> ...



cool....if all goes right, i'll be at the picnic....you can see it there....comments welcome....shit....even hating welcome...haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

OK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 02:15 PM~7569683
> *OK
> *


Okkkkkkayyyyy......... kkkkay............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 TICKETS FOR LAFF STOP SAT NITE.. WHO WANTS EM?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 01:19 PM~7569700
> *6 TICKETS FOR LAFF STOP SAT NITE..  WHO WANTS EM?
> *


who's performing?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2007, 01:20 PM~7569709
> *who's performing?
> *



somebody tell this man who's performing, I dont have the heart... 


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 01:27 PM~7569751
> *somebody tell this man who's performing, I dont have the heart...
> :biggrin:
> *


wow!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2007, 01:30 PM~7569775
> *wow!
> *



yeah, you know who....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2007, 01:20 PM~7569709
> *who's performing?
> *


DEEEEZZZZZ....................aww you know the rest


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 28 2007, 01:40 PM~7569859
> *DEEEEZZZZZ....................aww you know the rest
> *


 :uh: lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 01:55 PM~7570025
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2007, 01:58 PM~7570047
> *:uh:
> *



Take a \_ [email protected]!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 01:59 PM~7570058
> *Take a \_ [email protected]!!!
> *


:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2007, 02:03 PM~7570089
> *:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:
> *



mmmmnahhhh!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 27 2007, 04:58 PM~7564238
> *ok people its that time of year again... my birthday is on wednesday the 28th, but we will be celebrating on the 31st at Barney's pool hall off of 45s & Monroe. for those that know this is the only time of year i drink so if u wanna go watch me act stupid and have sum fun hit me up or just show up. im not sure what time we will be heading up there but i would say about 10pm. if u have any questions hit me up with a message....
> *


AND NO HATERS ALLOWED!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Mest up ©


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2007, 02:16 PM~7570211
> *Mest up ©
> *



Posts: 5,400
Joined: Oct 2003
From: Houston TX
Car Club: Firme Lowrider Club


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 28 2007, 01:21 PM~7569361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can call me a hater all day, but you can never call me a liar.  

(or something like that)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Posts: 8,802
Joined: Dec 2004
From: Houston, Texas
Car Club: si c.c.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 11:21 AM~7569361
> *oh and yes....i've already heard...plenty of times.....hey...you know that line is not straight.....yes i know...but thanks for taking the time to point it out....it's all good....it will be fixed or redone, or fk it....i'll be part of the crooked line mafia.....now what??  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


the people who hate on my *****...should critize the ones who call themselves professional painters and that leave big ass white runs on customers cars..sic never called himself a pro but he's trying and he's not gunna give up cuz of some pendejos who call themselves his homie but r the first 1's too talk shit bout tha man behind his back...and thats THE TRUTH!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 01:19 PM~7570240
> *
> you can call me a hater all day, but you can never call me a liar.
> 
> ...


lol..u've supported my ***** and much respect too everybody else who has also..but F**K THE HATERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 28 2007, 03:26 PM~7570293
> *the people who hate on my *****...should critize the ones who call themselves professional painters and that leave big ass white runs on customers cars..sic never called himself a pro but he's trying and he's not gunna give up cuz of some pendejos who call themselves his homie but r the first 1's too talk shit bout tha man behind his back...and thats THE TRUTH!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic admits he aint perfect and still learning.. and lets you know up front before hand. someone wants some perfect work done.. check back with him in couple years or go somewhere else. either way price gonna be triple or more!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Mar 28 2007, 02:26 PM~7570293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 28 2007, 02:26 PM~7570293
> *the people who hate on my *****...should critize the ones who call themselves professional painters and that leave big ass white runs on customers cars..sic never called himself a pro but he's trying and he's not gunna give up cuz of some pendejos who call themselves his homie but r the first 1's too talk shit bout tha man behind his back...and thats THE TRUTH!!
> *


preach on my brutha......drinking room?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 08:49 AM~7567992
> *yeah. we heard.  :0
> *


shut up!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2007, 08:59 AM~7568040
> *say what's up to the cordova's for me.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 11:05 AM~7568890
> *Mike, Hny says how come you didnt drive the caddy to work today?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 11:11 AM~7568920
> *brought the daily(lincoln).....
> *


i saw it. my pres was askin...monica, wheres your friends lowrider? :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2007, 02:55 PM~7570536
> *i saw it. my pres was askin...monica, wheres your friends lowrider?  :roflmao:
> *


oh so you woke up long enough to talk to him huh.....haha... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 28 2007, 02:26 PM~7570293
> *the people who hate on my *****...should critize the ones who call themselves professional painters and that leave big ass white runs on customers cars..sic never called himself a pro but he's trying and he's not gunna give up cuz of some pendejos who call themselves his homie but r the first 1's too talk shit bout tha man behind his back...and thats THE TRUTH!!
> *


  

sic is a cool ass guy. real chill and laid back. it was cool meeting him on sunday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 02:58 PM~7570560
> *oh so you woke up long enough to talk to him huh.....haha... :biggrin:
> *


haha! by that time i had to. we had already met up with our customers by then driving to that same place j. cody's...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 28 2007, 05:51 AM~7567420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u sir....thank u


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2007, 03:08 PM~7570642
> *
> 
> sic is a cool ass guy. real chill and laid back. it was cool meeting him on sunday.
> *



you dont have to lie... he'll be ok.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Mar 28 2007, 02:12 PM~7570173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes fuck the haters. fuck them all.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 28 2007, 03:08 PM~7570642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


next time....tell them to go to BUPPY'S or C&J's....much better food.....BUPPY'S is only open until 2 though.....damn good...!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 03:32 PM~7570830
> *you dont have to lie... he'll be ok..  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 04:04 PM~7571105
> *what lil time he had to talk....boy was workin on the lac all day....hu$tlin'
> 
> next time....tell them to go to BUPPY'S or C&J's....much better food.....BUPPY'S is only open until 2 though.....damn good...!!!!!
> *


yea he was. i woulda been nervous with all them ppl around. he did have a crowd around him.

would either of those places be able to hold up to 15 ppl?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MAN HOLD UP WE GOT A INTERNATIONAL *****


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2007, 07:25 AM~7567849
> *nah i cant drive stick.
> *



that's not what lonestar said :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

awesome


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 28 2007, 03:54 PM~7571426
> *that's not what lonestar said :biggrin:
> *


i just throw on the labcoat and they call me dr feelgood. :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

liv4lacs are you working by conroe on hwy 105


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 02:19 PM~7570240
> *
> 
> you can call me a hater all day, but you can never call me a liar.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Mar 28 2007, 01:26 PM~7570293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw if i had a mini truck, it wouldn have ain materials in the back..
it would have 4 pumps and 14 batts..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok.. heres something i need to know.i never come on here saying how good and badass this and that is. i have never gotton big headed over any of my work,nor have i asked for someone opinion.. but why is it that people got my name in their mouth,talkin shit about my work .. if you really got somethng to say,tell me to my face or write it here...enough is enough.. i was tryin to stay quiet,but i gotta speak my mind...

yea some of my lines come out crooked and i got orange peel problems and etc. but hey ya gotta give me credit for trying. ill love to see one of you all pick up a spray gun, better yet pick up a pinstring brush and lay out a straight..i garrantee it wont be perfect..practice makes perfect and that what im doing.. practicing untill i come the best..

i got so mch on my mind i want to type but i, done..so stay off my nutts..and just leave it like that, im tired of all the smart remarks that are being pointed towards me..
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont even know wtf to say anymore..

its cause im black huh..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 06:46 PM~7572034
> *i dont even know wtf to say anymore..
> 
> its cause im black huh..
> *


yes


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 28 2007, 04:12 PM~7571154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't worry mijo...i'll bring you some shicken to the parke...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 06:46 PM~7572034
> *i dont even know wtf to say anymore..
> 
> its cause im black huh..
> *


dont sweat it....i remember seeing certin cars back in the day rougher then a 220 grit sand paper, and they where displayed at the Houston supershow....and now they think they doing it big :nosad: 


i got your back


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 05:45 PM~7572024
> *ok.. heres something i need to know.i never come on here saying how good and badass this and that is. i have never gotton big headed over any of my work,nor have i asked for someone opinion.. but why is it that people got my name in their mouth,talkin shit about my work .. if you really got somethng to say,tell me to my face or write it here...enough is enough.. i was tryin to stay quiet,but i gotta speak my mind...
> 
> yea some of my lines come out crooked and i got orange peel problems and etc. but hey ya gotta give me credit for trying. ill love to see one of you all pick up a spray gun, better yet pick up a pinstring brush and lay out a straight..i garrantee it wont be perfect..practice makes perfect and that what im doing.. practicing untill i come the best..
> ...


youre name is like a dick. them haters cant keep it out their mouth


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 28 2007, 05:52 PM~7572084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ya ya its all better now... go paint sumteen....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 06:01 PM~7572168
> *ya ya its all better now... go paint sumteen....
> *


no its not. it wil never be better..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 07:03 PM~7572183
> *no its not. it wil never be better..
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2007, 07:06 PM~7572200
> *
> *


Disclaimer: L.I.L. (houston topic) is lame



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2007, 07:07 PM~7572203
> *Disclaimer: L.I.L. (houston topic) is lame
> :biggrin:
> *


true dat


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2007, 07:07 PM~7572203
> *Disclaimer: L.I.L. (houston topic) is lame
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

STILL PLAYING WITH CARS, AFTER ALL THESE YEARS..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2007, 07:47 PM~7572994
> *STILL PLAYING WITH CARS, AFTER ALL THESE YEARS..
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

roll call who is going to the show on saturday at north harris????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2007, 08:05 PM~7573190
> *:biggrin:
> *


base coat layed.. i forgot to go pick up the candy.. but ill get it tommorow..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 09:20 PM~7573321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED? OR FUKK IT. ILL COME GET IT. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 10:20 PM~7573321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take one in blue/silver.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 28 2007, 10:13 PM~7573265
> *roll call who is going to the show on saturday at north harris????????
> 
> 
> *


maybe. if i get 68 back, and in time to get it cleaned up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and what show u talkin about? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.. 50% chance of rain sat.. count me out.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:loco: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 10:04 PM~7573785
> *and what show u talkin about?  lol
> *


the show is at north harris! Its put on by the school.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2007, 11:54 AM~7568818
> *Bring it to my house asshole :biggrin:
> *


in due time old grasshoppa but you gonna have to sale and install a bumperkit so get on ya hustle and go get it...........please :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 06:45 PM~7572024
> *ok.. heres something i need to know.i never come on here saying how good and badass this and that is. i have never gotton big headed over any of my work,nor have i asked for someone opinion.. but why is it that people got my name in their mouth,talkin shit about my work .. if you really got somethng to say,tell me to my face or write it here...enough is enough.. i was tryin to stay quiet,but i gotta speak my mind...
> 
> yea some of my lines come out crooked and i got orange peel problems and etc. but hey ya gotta give me credit for trying. ill love to see one of you all pick up a spray gun, better yet pick up a pinstring brush and lay out a straight..i garrantee it wont be perfect..practice makes perfect and that what im doing.. practicing untill i come the best..
> ...


You wanna know why they hate? Its cus they're not creative and they dont have a talent! So they compensate by talking shit.Their job is to make you feel bad about yourself and in turn making them feel better.They wanna break you. Dont give them that.All its gonna do is make you stronger. Do what I do , Dont pay em any mind.Is what they say REALLY worth your worries??? Keep your head up and dont mind those Haters! I've tried laying some lines, Shit they aint no joke! One thing I learned was when pulling long lines watch your breathing that makes a BIG difference. See ya at tha Park on Sunday. I would NEVER dedicate anything to a hater. Keep that in mind!


----------



## J MANIC (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 28 2007, 11:13 PM~7573840
> *the show is at north harris! Its put on by the school.
> *


i think there's one in spring branch too,at spring woods hs.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 28 2007, 10:09 PM~7573821
> *nevermind.. 50% chance of rain sat..  count me out.
> *


Not like you got a. Chop top. Or is it cus your made of sugar and yo ass will melt. 

:ugh:















:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 04:43 AM~7575086
> *Not like you got a. Chop top. Or is it cus your made of sugar and yo ass will melt.
> 
> :ugh:
> ...


its cause my 68 has the original winshield wipers froom '68.. ruber is all hard and cracked. but i want to keep car OG like that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma get shirt made that says "mest up"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 29 2007, 05:38 AM~7575213
> *its cause my 68 has the original winshield wipers froom '68..    ruber is all hard and cracked.  but i want to keep car OG like that.
> *


Rain X yo. 

I put that on my old 64 and wouldn't even use the wipers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 28 2007, 02:00 PM~7569610
> *Latin call me when you have some time I need to vent and your the only one that will understand :biggrin:
> *


dang, just read this, left work early. must be a cagada issue.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2007, 03:38 PM~7570397
> *:0 .....it's all good....like i told the homie sic...it will just make him stronger to know people got his name in they mouth....he needs to come out with a ride and call it....HATE ME NOW.........hhhhhmmm ...latin does have a mazda for sale....and he does need a truck to carry his paint stuff around....hhhmmmm
> 
> :0
> *


sold last night, 2 g's.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2007, 06:13 PM~7571549
> *i just throw on the labcoat and they call me dr feelgood.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 07:45 PM~7572024
> *ok.. heres something i need to know.i never come on here saying how good and badass this and that is. i have never gotton big headed over any of my work,nor have i asked for someone opinion.. but why is it that people got my name in their mouth,talkin shit about my work .. if you really got somethng to say,tell me to my face or write it here...enough is enough.. i was tryin to stay quiet,but i gotta speak my mind...
> 
> yea some of my lines come out crooked and i got orange peel problems and etc. but hey ya gotta give me credit for trying. ill love to see one of you all pick up a spray gun, better yet pick up a pinstring brush and lay out a straight..i garrantee it wont be perfect..practice makes perfect and that what im doing.. practicing untill i come the best..
> ...


nga, the orange peel was a joke. just fkn with you back then and trying to get under your skin to get a reaction and fkn with boiler who knows i was joking around. apparently you couldn't take a joke. just realized some people you can joke with, some you can't. we were within talking distance sunday and as you can tell, i dropped it. just move forward and do your thing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 10:20 PM~7573321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot to put R.O. on that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2007, 07:31 PM~7571943
> *yea painter by the name of angel..
> and it does got my pinstripes on it..
> *


no shit? vargas? let me go talk shit to him about that and call him the running man. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 07:41 AM~7575318
> *mest up.com
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 06:52 AM~7575343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 08:20 AM~7575407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seksay!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 29 2007, 06:05 AM~7575254
> *imma get shirt made that says "mest up"
> *



ellie was wearin it sunday at the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 07:40 AM~7575464
> *ellie was wearin it sunday at the picnic  :biggrin:
> *



I should of....

for reals, Im going to get some made.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 people died, R.I.P.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 08:20 AM~7575407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 08:58 AM~7575534
> *R.I.P.
> *


x3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 06:37 AM~7575310
> *nga, the orange peel was a joke.  just fkn with you back then and trying to get under your skin to get a reaction and fkn with boiler who knows i was joking around.  apparently you couldn't take a joke.  just realized some people you can joke with, some you can't.  we were within talking distance sunday and as you can tell, i dropped it.  just move forward and do your thing.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 07:30 AM~7575301
> *dang, just read this, left work early.  must be a cagada issue.
> *


nope something else..... Did you get my pic? It was \_!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 29 2007, 08:56 AM~7575831
> *nope something else..... Did you get my pic? It was \_!
> *


Yo what ride were you trying to paint. An 80s lac? So I can pas the word this weekend to those people.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 10:01 AM~7575865
> *Yo what ride were you trying to paint. An 80s lac? So I can pas the word this weekend to those people.
> *


85 fleetwood coupe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 29 2007, 09:56 AM~7575831
> *nope something else..... Did you get my pic? It was \_!
> *


asshole! that is one long ass link. looks like someone was storing a water hose in the crapper. :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 09:09 AM~7575900
> *asshole!  that is one long ass link.  looks like someone was storing a water hose in the crapper.  :burn:
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 10:11 AM~7575913
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


forwarding.... you won't believe what your eyes will witness, pinche brian must have been working a hulahoop while dropping that roll...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 10:09 AM~7575900
> *asshole!  that is one long ass link.  looks like someone was storing a water hose in the crapper.  :burn:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! Call me puta!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 09:17 AM~7575943
> *forwarding....  you won't believe what your eyes will witness, pinche brian must have been working a hulahoop while dropping that roll...
> *



hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 29 2007, 10:18 AM~7575951
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! Call me puta!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JESUS, I'm going to get fired for laughing outloud.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 09:22 AM~7575983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JESUS, I'm going to get fired for laughing outloud.
> *



he wants you to call him puta?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Sick fucks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 10:23 AM~7575994
> *he wants you to call him puta?
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 29 2007, 09:30 AM~7576040
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 10:33 AM~7576055
> *:biggrin:
> *


Mest up ©


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

AGREED


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 10:36 AM~7576076
> *AGREED
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 10:23 AM~7575994
> *he wants you to call him puta?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 10:27 AM~7576433
> *si
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 10:45 AM~7576571
> *:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:
> *


Lies.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 10:46 AM~7576586
> *Lies.
> *



true


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

im not a hater, im just a very truthfull motherfucker. sorry if if the truth hurts.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 11:45 AM~7576571
> *:uh: All the REAL fun is on myspace... :uh:
> *


don't lie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 10:57 AM~7576663
> *don't lie
> *



-NO COMMENT F0'L!f3-


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 10:49 AM~7576615
> *im not a hater, im just a very truthfull motherfucker. sorry if if the truth hurts.
> *


Lies.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Trunk Kickin Like KungFu!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

CALIFAS | TEXAS | CHITOWN -CONNECTION HOLDING IT DOWN INTO THE '07


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 29 2007, 12:08 PM~7576728
> *Trunk Kickin Like KungFu!!!!
> *


better than breath kickin like kungfu


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TastefullyTopless®


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WWW.EMPIRELOWRIDERCLUB.COM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 12:11 PM~7576748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


took me 5 mins to figure out what it says. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 12:14 PM~7576779
> *TastefullyTopless®
> *


theres only one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 29 2007, 11:17 AM~7576805
> *took me 5 mins to figure out what it says.    :thumbsdown:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WWW.FKaCarShowAndAPlasticTrophyEyeRepresentWhereItMattersOnDaStreetsYquePuto.com/YaHeard.htm


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 29 2007, 10:17 AM~7576801
> *WWW.EMPIRELOWRIDERCLUB.COM
> *


www.firmelowriderclub.com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

THE MAJESTY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 29 2007, 12:21 PM~7576834
> *theres only one
> *


cause you probably bought all the other LeCabs and have em stashed for spare parts. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 10:22 AM~7576842
> *THE MAJESTY
> *


TOTALLY :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 29 2007, 12:23 PM~7576846
> *cause you probably bought all the other LeCabs and have em stashed for spare parts.  :uh:
> *


thats the plan :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 29 2007, 11:25 AM~7576867
> *thats the plan :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 29 2007, 12:22 PM~7576839
> *www.firmelowriderclub.com
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 29 2007, 11:35 AM~7576942
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"they 4's but I keep them clean, I keep them clean"


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 29 2007, 10:17 AM~7576805
> *took me 5 mins to figure out what it says.    :thumbsdown:
> *



For real? man it would take you for ever to try and figure out my parla style artwork.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Disclaimer: L.I.L. is lame...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 11:41 AM~7577003
> *For real? man it would take you for ever to try and figure out my parla style artwork.
> 
> 
> ...



sweet...

some of it looks like its on canvas.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Latin's paisa homie at the tire shops tried to chingalay me...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

so many fkers trying to download my style.. they must think i'm a ringtone.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

"YOU GOTTA PAY TO PLAY"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

firmelows


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SixFoSS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Lo-Fi Version


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 10:43 AM~7577019
> *sweet...
> 
> some of it looks like its on canvas.
> *



Mixed media, wood, canvas, sintra... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Time is now: Mar 29, 2007 - 11:56 AM


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Time is now: Mar 29, 2007 - 11:56 AM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 12:41 PM~7577003
> *For real? man it would take you for ever to try and figure out my parla style artwork.
> 
> 
> ...


didn't know you were a tagger. tight work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Bikes | Girls | Store | Info | Outline | Help | Privacy | Advertise on this site


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 11:56 AM~7577145
> *Mixed media, wood, canvas, sintra... :biggrin:
> *



have you ever shown? gallery?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

╔»®NO COMMENT®«╝


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You see I'm from Chi-Town aka Chicago, where the name speaks for itself. I'm from the CHI where everybody on the move. From the windy city where we talk fast fuck chopped and screwed. Where it's cutlass, caprice, chevy or regal. with them nines, tecs mossburg shotties and eagles. Speaking of eagles, we the true home of McNabb. Jordan, Shawna, Dee Brown, Da Brat, Kanye West, John Legand and even R Kelly getting people ass. And we hit up the circle, Jackson and washingtion park for fun. And we so hood, kids can't walk to school without guns. Plus we da only ****** that even fuck with mild sauce on chicken eat Jew Town polishes, Remas, maxwells and Harolds chicken. Even riding in funeral lines you gotta worry about slugs. The gang origiantors, NO CRYPTS OR BLOODS. Ride wit GD'S, BD'S, FOES, MOES, AND SOULS VICE LORDS, LATIN KINGS, SPANISH COBRAS AND MO' El RUKINS, MAFIAS, UNKNOWNS AND BREEDS Trust me we got the number of yo' gangs times 3. Larry Hoover, Cheif Malee, Jeff Forte, Willie Lord Al Capone, Shorty Freeman and King Neil. Ben Wilson, Rick Wilson, Alonzo Verge, Skip Dillard, Cochice and Ronnie Fields. Wild 100'S, MAYWOOD!!!!!(Murdawoodz), and K town Westside, Southside - outsiders get scraped if they came around. Cabrini Green, Rock Well and a Park thats never Humble (Humble Park) Stateway, The Icky, Argale and the Jungle. We cruise, 95th, Madison, Stoney Island and King Sell Dope, Coke, Blow, Shock and Cush Green Where we call each other Charlie and Joes and girls fight with vaseline, and locks just for calling them hoes Congrats New Orleans, but we been leading in murders. Long before 2004, the streets heard of US. Where ain't shit about us DIRTY, we stay CLEAN Where jukin' and footworking is our thing No ratchet, jigging, chicken or two step Come to the Chi and we can truly see if YOU STEP. Keep our mouths closed, no snitchng in my town Yours truly, all residents of Chi- Town. You see I'm from Chi-Town aka Chicago, where the name speaks for itself.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:02 PM~7577194
> *You see I'm from Chi-Town aka Chicago, where the name speaks for itself. I'm from the CHI where everybody on the move. From the windy city where we talk fast fuck chopped and screwed. Where it's cutlass, caprice, chevy or regal. with them nines, tecs mossburg shotties and eagles. Speaking of eagles, we the true home of McNabb. Jordan, Shawna, Dee Brown, Da Brat, Kanye West, John Legand and even R Kelly getting people ass. And we hit up the circle, Jackson and washingtion park for fun. And we so hood, kids can't walk to school without guns. Plus we da only ****** that even fuck with mild sauce on chicken eat Jew Town polishes, Remas, maxwells and Harolds chicken. Even riding in funeral lines you gotta worry about slugs. The gang origiantors, NO CRYPTS OR BLOODS. Ride wit GD'S, BD'S, FOES, MOES, AND SOULS VICE LORDS, LATIN KINGS, SPANISH COBRAS AND MO' El RUKINS, MAFIAS, UNKNOWNS AND BREEDS Trust me we got the number of yo' gangs times 3. Larry Hoover, Cheif Malee, Jeff Forte, Willie Lord Al Capone, Shorty Freeman and King Neil. Ben Wilson, Rick Wilson, Alonzo Verge, Skip Dillard, Cochice and Ronnie Fields. Wild 100'S, MAYWOOD!!!!!(Murdawoodz), and K town Westside, Southside - outsiders get scraped if they came around. Cabrini Green, Rock Well and a Park thats never Humble (Humble Park) Stateway, The Icky, Argale and the Jungle. We cruise, 95th, Madison, Stoney Island and King Sell Dope, Coke, Blow, Shock and Cush Green Where we call each other Charlie and Joes and girls fight with vaseline, and locks just for calling them hoes Congrats New Orleans, but we been leading in murders. Long before 2004, the streets heard of US. Where ain't shit about us DIRTY, we stay CLEAN Where jukin' and footworking is our thing No ratchet, jigging, chicken or two step Come to the Chi and we can truly see if YOU STEP. Keep our mouths closed, no snitchng in my town Yours truly, all residents of Chi- Town. You see I'm from Chi-Town aka Chicago, where the name speaks for itself.
> *



mmmmnahhhh!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Whores


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

where? :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Rolin in my 64 in my 53 chev in my low bike , nothin like pulling a corner in a clean ass chevy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i see i didnt miss much on here today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Home Page No Information 
Birthday 10 January 1980 
Location htown baby!!! 
Interests No Information


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 28 2007, 08:58 PM~7573717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet u would, let me know if ya serious...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 29 2007, 12:08 PM~7577233
> *i see i didnt miss much on here today.
> *


FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

| | Post #78262


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:06 PM~7577223
> *Rolin in my 64 in my 53 chev in my low bike , nothin like pulling a corner in a clean ass chevy
> *



sometimes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LMP EVENTS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Invision Power Board © 2007 IPS, Inc.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

everywher


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:09 PM~7577250
> *tres changos
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 12:09 PM~7577243
> *FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!
> *


already.com :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

No.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 12:11 PM~7577261
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 29 2007, 12:12 PM~7577269
> *:0
> *



true


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 12:11 PM~7577267
> *No.
> *


Si.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Racisim.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 01:13 PM~7577274
> *true
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Stop the violence.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

so richmond ave....what happened to it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ellie post that picture of that malibu that you use to own. don't want to flip threw tons of pages to look for it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Chingen su madre Los que no me entienden.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 01:16 PM~7577299
> *Chingen su madre Los que no me entienden.
> *


la tuya


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:15 PM~7577293
> *ellie post that picture of that malibu that you use to own.  don't want to flip threw tons of pages to look for it.
> *


No.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:17 PM~7577302
> *la tuya
> *


Say no to. G bodies.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 01:19 PM~7577313
> *Say no to. G bodies.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 29 2007, 05:37 AM~7575310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go head...paint job looked like shit to me.. wasnt impressed one dit..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

aye chisme!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Passed by a dealership earlier. Had a 94 mustang for sale. On the windshield it sad "hot rod".


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 01:20 PM~7577319
> *yea u so call claimed that you was joking about the orange peel thing.. but it was no joke when u and slo was talking behind my back..
> no was it..
> dont lie and say ya didnt.. cuz i know..
> ...


Could it be like 3 different people, two of which are presidents of two different clubs (FROM ULA & HLC) and the person that you painted his car called me telling me you were talking shit about me? Be a man son, ring me up and we can discuss this in person.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 12:21 PM~7577330
> *Passed  by a dealership earlier. Had a 94 mustang for sale. On the windshield it sad "hot rod".
> *



pics?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lies. Jealousy. Hatred.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 01:23 PM~7577346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 12:23 PM~7577345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im eatin some right now! :roflmao:

thats my lunch today.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:24 PM~7577350
> *what year is it?
> *



78


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

se acabo la fiesta?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ya no chillen....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Slo don't talk behind noones back. I tell one and all to their face. 

Anything that was said was what you already knew mike cato. Is all. 

I'm a picky motherfucker. And my level of quality is not that of the average rider. You knew that before you left hypnotized, mike. You worrying bout the wrong things. 

Keep at what you doing and handle yours. No need for none of this bad mouthing etc etc. 

Out of all these people I known you the longest before you were in this game. I helped you come in and make the scene . And you make it seem like there is beef here. 

Ah but whatever you wanna think mr cato. No hard feelings here Ill speak my my and give my opinion whenever I damn please. 

Remember your in a hobby/lifestyle where everyone is a critic and will judge everything. 

Any questions or comments call me. My number aint changed in 5 years.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 01:20 PM~7577319
> *go head...paint job looked like shit to me.. wasnt impressed one dit..
> *


as for this part, he is known to do quick jobs. did the candies for conrad and does candies on the side. painted my dads 280z in the late 90's and didn't impress me since he sprayed it in a garage instead of a shop. since then he hasn't painted nothing for me other than *two turntable covers.* i'm not going to go run to him and tell him that someone is talking shit about him online. he's like me, doesn't give a fuck. i take my work to juan mtz.



















paint job looked like shit to me

*don't tell me, tell angel. guarantee you he won't get mad, stop talking to you, talk shit, etc because he can take an opinion without getting hurt...*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Now back to whoring


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 12:38 PM~7577465
> *Now back to whoring
> *



si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Almost ready for the printers. Scheduled release date: April 32, 2007


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Blair: Britain Won't Negotiate With Iran


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Stop the E violence.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 12:43 PM~7577509
> *Almost ready for the printers. Scheduled release date: April 32, 2007
> 
> 
> ...



best model yet!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 01:44 PM~7577517
> *best model yet!!
> *


could have put hrnybrneyz on it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 12:43 PM~7577509
> *Almost ready for the printers. Scheduled release date: April 32, 2007
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:45 PM~7577522
> *could have put hrnybrneyz on it
> *



for the anniversary issue? :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:45 PM~7577522
> *could have put hrnybrneyz on it
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

When are you going to reveal your minitruck unique9deuce?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 12:47 PM~7577533
> *for the anniversary issue?  :0  :0
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 01:47 PM~7577533
> *for the anniversary issue?  :0  :0
> *


for the meatbeater issue.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 11:48 AM~7577538
> *When are you going to reveal your minitruck unique9deuce?
> *



Scheduled release date: ««February 30th, 2008­¤


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 01:50 PM~7577563
> *Scheduled release date: ««February 30th, 2008­¤
> *


nissan, mazda, isuzu, ranger, s-10, etc..??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 29 2007, 12:48 PM~7577545
> *:buttkick:  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 11:50 AM~7577570
> *nissan, mazda, isuzu, ranger, s-10, etc..??
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 01:53 PM~7577603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pup? that's a nissan sonso


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

SixFoSS's co-workers might be in on this ruling:


DALLAS (Reuters) - Criminals in Texas beware: if you threaten someone in their car or *office*, the citizens of this state where guns are ubiquitous have the right to shoot you dead.

FULL STORY


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 11:55 AM~7577616
> *pup?  that's a nissan sonso
> *


If that's a nissan...............you're The King of Cumbia dancing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 01:59 PM~7577656
> *If that's a nissan...............you're The King of Cumbia dancing.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:50 PM~7577570
> *nissan, mazda, isuzu, ranger, s-10, etc..??
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

isuzu.










the one you posted, looks more like a nissan in the front, the isuzu was more rounded.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 01:57 PM~7577642
> *SixFoSS's co-workers might be in on this ruling:
> DALLAS (Reuters) - Criminals in Texas beware: if you threaten someone in their car or office, the citizens of this state where guns are ubiquitous  have the right to shoot you dead.
> 
> ...


 ubiquitous ? :dunno:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:05 PM~7577700
> *isuzu.
> 
> 
> ...


Because it is a photoshop rendering....it is an isuzu hahaha... look at this vectorized version of it, without phamton grill and different bumper.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 02:08 PM~7577723
> *Because it is a photoshop rendering....it is an isuzu hahaha... look at this vectorized version of it, without phamton grill and different bumper.
> 
> 
> ...


now i see it. you shortened the rear window also.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 11:36 AM~7577452
> *as for this part, he is known to do quick jobs.  did the candies for conrad and does candies on the side.  painted my dads 280z in the late 90's and didn't impress me since he sprayed it in a garage instead of a shop.  since then he hasn't painted nothing for me other than two turntable covers.  i'm not going to go run to him and tell him that someone is talking shit about him online.  he's like me, doesn't give a fuck.  i take my work to juan mtz.
> 
> 
> ...


 if thats the case, then you should tell me.. instead of telling others.. dont hide behind the pms on here.. things got ways of coming back to :0 me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still just a crappy mini-truck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 02:11 PM~7577739
> *if thats the case, then you should tell me.. instead of telling others.. dont hide behind the pms on here.. things got ways of coming back to  :0 me.
> *


waiting for my phone to ring.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:09 PM~7577731
> *now i see it.  you shortened the rear window also.
> *


Was planning to but making a new lexan extra cab window is expensive, and clear fiber glass looks crappy..... forget about a glass one...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 29 2007, 12:11 PM~7577742
> *still just a crappy mini-truck.
> *


Tell me about it, but hey when you have real responsibilities in life but still want to and like cutting things up and fabricating.....any crappy mini truck can be your tool for craftsmanship.

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 29 2007, 12:20 PM~7577319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sure about that???


refer back to first reply ^^^^^^^^


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 01:16 PM~7577774
> *Tell me about it, but hey when you have real responsibilities in life but still want to and like cutting things up and fabricating.....any crappy mini truck can be your tool for craftsmanship.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 02:16 PM~7577774
> *Tell me about it, but hey when you have real responsibilities in life but still want to and like cutting things up and fabricating.....any crappy mini truck can be your tool for craftsmanship.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


mine took a backseat right now. got the house as 1st priority.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 12:18 PM~7577786
> *mine took a backseat right now.  got the house as 1st priority.
> *


  you know what I'm talking about, there are responsibilities that come first in a grown mans life.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh: man all the love in this topic is making me sic........... :barf: :barf: 


sounds like ya'll got some issues to resolve.....judge ellie will preside.....

TODAY ON PEOPLE'S COURT........... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 01:20 PM~7577806
> *:uh: man all the love in this topic is making me sic........... :barf:  :barf:
> sounds like ya'll got some issues to resolve.....judge ellie will preside.....
> 
> ...



All come to order please and rise moffockas....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:20 PM~7577806
> *:uh: man all the love in this topic is making me sic........... :barf:  :barf:
> sounds like ya'll got some issues to resolve.....judge ellie will preside.....
> 
> ...


I could care less. But seriously, a conversation in person would be better to settle it all for once. That way all can be said and discussed and dropped.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 01:19 PM~7577798
> *  you know what I'm talking about, there are responsibilities that come first in a grown mans life.
> *



i feel you on that one...my lac had to wait for 2 yrs ....no car shows....no upgrades...nada....when my son and daughter were born....but it's well worth it....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 01:21 PM~7577815
> *All come to order please and rise moffockas....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:22 PM~7577818
> *i feel you on that one...my lac had to wait for 2 yrs ....no car shows....no upgrades...nada....when my son and daughter were born....but it's well worth it....
> *


Going to set up a college fund for my girls son. Before I know it he'll be turning 18.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 01:22 PM~7577816
> *I could care less.  But seriously,  a conversation in person would be better to settle it all for once.  That way all can be said and discussed and dropped.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 01:22 PM~7577816
> *I could care less.  But seriously,  a conversation in person would be better to settle it all for once.  That way all can be said and discussed and dropped.
> *




agreed.......but the lil court should still hold merit in the situation..... :biggrin: 

all in favor say....I....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 12:20 PM~7577806
> *:uh: man all the love in this topic is making me sic........... :barf:  :barf:
> sounds like ya'll got some issues to resolve.....judge ellie will preside.....
> 
> ...


ur an idiot


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 01:23 PM~7577826
> *Going to set up a college fund for my girls son.  Before I know it he'll be turning 18.
> *



give him the GN too so he can turn it into a lowrider with his college fund..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 01:24 PM~7577836
> *agreed.......but the lil court should still hold merit in the situation..... :biggrin:
> 
> all in favor say....I....
> *



here, here...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

xtra xtra read all about it.......LIL Court is now in session..........the orange peel trial is now in session.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:25 PM~7577844
> *give him the GN too so he can turn it into a lowrider with his college fund..... :biggrin:
> *


Believe me, if i have it that long it will be sold along with anything other vehicle i have to help with furthering his education.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 29 2007, 01:27 PM~7577857
> *xtra xtra read all about it.......LIL Court is now in session..........the orange peel trial is now in session.......... :biggrin:
> *



the case of Sic vs. (presumed) Haters

no precedents, well maybe a few in Houston.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall foos need help. dont you all got some work to do...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 02:30 PM~7577874
> *yall foos need help. dont you all got some work to do...
> *


all day everyday. sucks being el jefe.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

today in the case of the orange peel trials.....the judge will hear testimony from sic....the (presumed)haters will be required to take a polygraph test to back up their testimony....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sorry no cams where allowed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 01:30 PM~7577874
> *yall foos need help. dont you all got some work to do...
> *



nah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:32 PM~7577890
> *today in the case of the orange peel trials.....the judge will hear testimony from sic....the (presumed)haters will be required to take a polygraph test to back up their testimony....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche judge judy :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 29 2007, 02:36 PM~7577918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Pure comedy. Now I remember why I use to not ever post shit here. ill be in paint and body. 

Anyone got anything to tell me call me. If you don't got my number get it. Way too many ppl have my number.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 02:38 PM~7577941
> *Pure comedy. Now I remember why I use to not ever  post shit here. ill be in paint and body.
> 
> Anyone got anything to tell me call me.  If you don't got my number get it. Way too many ppl have my number.
> *


I'm going to call you fool. Where's the pinche cable salesguy :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 01:38 PM~7577941
> *Pure comedy. Now I remember why I use to not ever  post shit here. ill be in paint and body.
> 
> Anyone got anything to tell me call me.  If you don't got my number get it. Way too many ppl have my number.
> *



link?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 29 2007, 01:38 PM~7577941
> *Pure comedy. Now I remember why I use to not ever  post shit here. ill be in paint and body.
> 
> Anyone got anything to tell me call me.  If you don't got my number get it. Way too many ppl have my number.
> *


can't we all just get along........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:41 PM~7577964
> *can't we all just get along........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 12:41 PM~7577964
> *can't we all just get along........
> 
> 
> ...


never.. cant get along with da fake


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 02:42 PM~7577974
> *never.. cant get along with da fake
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 01:43 PM~7577984
> *:tears:
> *



ya.... ya mi chimpayate... its going to be ok....

time heals all... maybe.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 01:42 PM~7577974
> *never.. cant get along with da fake
> *












***** what??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 02:45 PM~7577998
> *ya.... ya mi chimpayate... its going to be ok....
> 
> time heals all... maybe.
> *


i know daddy


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 01:42 PM~7577972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf those are some nice tits :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 29 2007, 02:46 PM~7578010
> *wtf those are some nice tits :cheesy:
> *


shit hanging like mangos


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mac2lac


DAMN NINJA'S :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 29 2007, 12:17 PM~7577779
> *i can vouch for that......its not good to talk or write shit about other people, and bring other peoples name  on it......alot of other people can back up that statement.
> 
> you sure about that???
> ...


hell i heard ****** even gossiping about where and why i took my ride to get painted. dont worry about what i got or who i roll with, build something to talk for you. can u dig it :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 01:50 PM~7578037
> *hell i heard ****** even gossiping about where and why i took my ride to get painted.  dont worry about what i got or who i roll with, build something to  talk for you. can u dig it  :biggrin:
> *



fk what ya heard :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 01:51 PM~7578046
> *fk what ya heard :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

craziness!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 29 2007, 01:53 PM~7578056
> *craziness!
> *



really?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 29 2007, 02:53 PM~7578056
> *craziness!
> *


oh lawd


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 12:51 PM~7578046
> *fk what ya heard :biggrin:
> *


i know u might still be a little mad from that 3 pump setup but if thats case u gonna have a tantrum pretty soon :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 01:55 PM~7578067
> *really?!?
> *


si.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 01:59 PM~7578086
> *i know u might still be a little mad from that 3 pump setup but if thats case u gonna have a tantrum pretty soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



you don't know me very well....i got somethin comin fo yo ass.... :biggrin: ....i'll need your address soon.....housecalls..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 01:59 PM~7578086
> *i know u might still be a little mad from that 3 pump setup but if thats case u gonna have a tantrum pretty soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:01 PM~7578102
> *you don't know me very well....i got somethin comin fo yo ass.... :biggrin: ....i'll need your address soon.....housecalls..... :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:01 PM~7578102
> *you don't know me very well....i got somethin comin fo yo ass.... :biggrin: ....i'll need your address soon.....housecalls..... :biggrin:
> *


are we gonna see it on the next SNJ video :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 01:01 PM~7578102
> *you don't know me very well....i got somethin comin fo yo ass.... :biggrin: ....i'll need your address soon.....housecalls..... :biggrin:
> *


if u come, come with kandy paint, chrome under, and $1000 cash...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 29 2007, 02:04 PM~7578131
> *are we gonna see it on the next SNJ video :cheesy:
> *


i think so. :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 03:05 PM~7578137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TinTan


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kandy paint be lookin pretty makin haters feel shitty


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 02:07 PM~7578150
> *kandy paint be lookin pretty makin haters feel shitty
> *


send the pics foo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 29 2007, 02:05 PM~7578135
> *i think so. :cheesy:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 02:08 PM~7578165
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny gonna model on sic's buick for next issue of SNJ.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 02:04 PM~7578133
> *if u come, come with kandy paint, chrome under, and $1000 cash...
> *






just a few parts.....

cash?? i'll hop you for the hell of it....on d's....i ain't skurred....win or lose....it's on.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 29 2007, 03:10 PM~7578174
> *8====D :yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 29 2007, 02:10 PM~7578176
> *hrny gonna model on sic's buick for next issue of SNJ.
> *


im too fat! :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 02:10 PM~7578180
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 29 2007, 03:12 PM~7578192
> *im too fat! :nosad:
> *


naw.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:10 PM~7578178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 02:14 PM~7578206
> *:0  :0
> *


instigator


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:15 PM~7578215
> *instigator
> *



:0 :0 

:werd:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so much drama in houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 29 2007, 03:18 PM~7578246
> *so much drama in houston
> *


Houston 2 Live


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 01:10 PM~7578178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, but i dont do patial undercarriage. no half steppin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boy what a day


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 02:20 PM~7578268
> *nice, but i dont do patial undercarriage. no half steppin
> 
> 
> ...



Im Blind!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:20 PM~7578268
> *nice, but i dont do patial undercarriage. no half steppin
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i'm blinded by the shine! :0 

Ellie you got Lownedstar'd!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 02:23 PM~7578295
> *damn, i'm blinded by the shine!  :0
> *



*repaaaaaust!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 02:20 PM~7578268
> *nice, but i dont do patial undercarriage. no half steppin
> 
> 
> ...


this is what i have now...not what i used to have.....

it's just the beginning homie.....but it sounds like you got a point to prove.....i don't mind upsetting you.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boys wanna talk about 64's. ive had a couple


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 03:23 PM~7578298
> *repaaaaaust!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


chupaloshuevospincheidiotabueydotcom!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 01:23 PM~7578303
> *this is what i have now...not what i used to have.....
> 
> it's just the beginning homie.....but it sounds like you got a point to prove.....i don't mind upsetting you.... :biggrin:
> *


im just fuckin with u :biggrin: 
im a rookie to this lowridin shit. im let dena and all them other haters speak on it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 02:24 PM~7578306
> *chupaloshuevospincheidiotabueydotcom!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

daytons. ive had a couple sets too. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 29 2007, 03:25 PM~7578318
> *
> *


i'm just kidding.

Signed,
_*Hater-o*_


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 29 2007, 02:24 PM~7578305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know homie...i'm fkin with you too....now you got me skurred of the linc... hno: hno: .....gonna have to step my game up..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 02:27 PM~7578329
> *i'm just kidding.
> 
> Signed,
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena where u at. with that suicide trunk :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 01:23 PM~7578303
> *this is what i have now...not what i used to have.....
> 
> *


yea i know its the past. what i used to have. but i dont take steps back. this linc is just a bucket until i get back in a rag :0 might happen sooner than most people predicted. haters always motivate me.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:27 PM~7578338
> *dena where u at. with that suicide trunk  :uh:  :uh:
> *


why don't you commit suicide already :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 02:27 PM~7578327
> *daytons. ive had a couple sets too.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i still have.....4 sets.... :biggrin: ....and a few spares.... :biggrin: .....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that impala was sick i think his linc is going to look good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 01:27 PM~7578333
> *single stage.... :biggrin:
> 
> i know homie...i'm fkin with you too....now you got me skurred of the linc... hno:  hno: .....gonna have to step my game up..... :biggrin:
> *


yea that was my single stage "maaco" paint. people laughed. i laughed too, all the way to the bank.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 03:29 PM~7578352
> *why don't you commit suicide already  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'M NOT GOING TO LIE, I BUSTED OUT LAUGHING, PINCHE DENA. LMFAO!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:25 PM~7578311
> *im just fuckin with u :biggrin:
> im a rookie to this lowridin shit. im let dena and all them other haters speak on it
> 
> ...


why I gotta be a hater for? you know I don't hate ... I just call it like I see it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 01:29 PM~7578352
> *why don't you commit suicide already  :uh:
> *


that trunk aint full of nothin. but air. and i aint talkin about compressors


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 29 2007, 02:27 PM~7578338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 01:30 PM~7578368
> *why I gotta be a hater for?  you know I don't hate ... I just call it like I see it  :biggrin:
> *


get one thing straight. u dont ask the questions i ask the questions


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

round 2......... the after noon crew.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you know what im sayin. what kinda rims are these??? luxors??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 29 2007, 03:34 PM~7578396
> *
> 
> 
> ...










time for a break :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did u leave your bumper kit at home or where u absent that day in lowriding school. thats lowridin 101


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: gurly colors.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:35 PM~7578400
> *you know what im sayin. what kinda rims are these??? luxors??????
> 
> 
> ...


they're the kind YOU LOVE to hate


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:37 PM~7578414
> *did u leave your bumper kit at home or where u absent that day in lowriding school.  thats lowridin 101
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about my bumper :ugh: worry about what you need to do to that Stinkin' Lincoln ... so may door dings I thought that shit was a pinata!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man hold up.. gunna be 2 chicks riding around h-town with candy girlie colors..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 01:42 PM~7578451
> *Don't worry about my bumper :ugh: worry about what you need to do to that Stinkin' Lincoln ... so may door dings I thought that shit was a pinata!
> *


thats a lie :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 03:43 PM~7578452
> *man hold up.. gunna be 2 chicks riding around h-town with candy girlie colors..
> *


SO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:30 PM~7578366
> *yea that was my single stage "maaco" paint. people laughed. i laughed too, all the way to the bank.
> *


somebody got got!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 03:43 PM~7578452
> *man hold up.. gunna be 2 chicks riding around h-town with candy girlie colors..
> *


there's gonna be more than that .. just remember who came here first  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 01:47 PM~7578468
> *somebody got got!!
> *


what u mean, u talkin about when u got your car painted?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:48 PM~7578476
> *what u mean, u talkin about when u got your car painted?
> *


naw, when yours got painted and they stole your radio! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2006, 09:33 AM~5309145
> *..SUP GIRL, CAN I GET YOUR DIGITS?...
> 
> 
> ...


The good ole times :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Mar 29 2007, 01:47 PM~7578466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shouldnt matter whos 1st.. get together and ride out..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 03:49 PM~7578482
> *The good ole times  :happysad:
> *


Latin ... stop looking at that pic already :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 01:48 PM~7578480
> *naw, when yours got painted and they stole your radio! :roflmao:
> *


radio aint shit. lets talk about rocker panels and other parts :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 02:48 PM~7578475
> *there's gonna be more than that .. just remember who came here first    :biggrin:
> *



it's not who's FIRST....it's who's BEST.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:50 PM~7578489
> *radio aint shit. lets talk about rocker panels and other parts  :0
> *


don't speak too soon ... you haven't seen your car or picked it up yet! it might be worse than you think :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 03:50 PM~7578488
> *Latin ... stop looking at that pic already :ugh:
> *


that was one firme tight ass.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt anyone tell u that roofs are supposed to be patterned down. thats lowridin 102


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 03:50 PM~7578493
> *it's not who's FIRST....it's who's BEST.....
> *


ME AND ME ... I STILL WIN!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gonna be stuck here late again.. man this job aint nothing but work. ..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 03:52 PM~7578512
> *ME AND ME ... I STILL WIN!!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:52 PM~7578509
> *didnt anyone tell u that roofs are supposed to be patterned down. thats lowridin 102
> 
> 
> ...


eat 103 balls :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 02:52 PM~7578512
> *ME AND ME ... I STILL WIN!!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *



ok bubblehead.... :biggrin: .....but i do remember hearing bout a girly pink monte in h-town before.....so you weren't first :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u must have missed that whole week of class. cuz u forgot your grill too


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 03:55 PM~7578535
> *ok bubblehead.... :biggrin: .....but i do remember hearing bout a girly pink monte in h-town before.....so you weren't first :biggrin:
> *


a gay guy does not count as being a female rider ... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it was fun dena but i got paper to chase. chrome under doesnt come cheap. you wouldnt know about it anyways


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 02:56 PM~7578544
> *a gay guy does not count as being a female rider ...  :0  :roflmao:
> *


what if he has chiches? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 03:56 PM~7578544
> *a gay guy does not count as being a female rider ...  :0  :roflmao:
> *


dizzam!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 03:57 PM~7578550
> *what if he has chiches? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you are cold blooded man. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 02:57 PM~7578554
> *dizzam!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


TRUNK KICKIN LIKE YO' MAMMAS NALGAS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 02:57 PM~7578550
> *what if he has chiches? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 01:52 PM~7578509
> *didnt anyone tell u that roofs are supposed to be patterned down. thats lowridin 102
> 
> 
> ...


say dena. what is that some sort of custom exhaust comin out of the top quarter panel


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 03:57 PM~7578547
> *it was fun dena but i got paper to chase. chrome under doesnt come cheap. you wouldnt know about it anyways
> *


that's cool ... I'm already making that bread ... but write this down ... those pics of my lac were taken back in November of last year ... I showed the car so everyone could stop saying it was a myth ... :around: ... and even with no grill, no pattern top, no chrome undies, etc ... I still took 2nd place Full Custom ... and I had a long way to go ... and it was "my first show"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 04:01 PM~7578578
> *say dena. what is that some sort of custom exhaust comin out of the top quarter panel
> *


those are called french antennas ... old skool lowriding 101 young buck


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 02:49 PM~7578482
> *The good ole times  :happysad:
> *


ok latin her is her # 832-725-8888


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 29 2007, 04:05 PM~7578601
> *ok latin her is her # 832-725-8888
> *


Did you at least shave the splinters on that ass?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 29 2007, 04:03 PM~7578595
> *those are called french antennas ... old skool lowriding 101 young buck
> *


they must a took a page from the mini-truck customizing class.. cause those only fools i've seen lately with em.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 03:06 PM~7578609
> *Did you at least shave the splinters on that ass?
> *


come on now mayne...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 29 2007, 04:06 PM~7578611
> *they must a took a page from the mini-truck customizing class..  cause those only fools i've seen lately with em.
> *


HATER!!!!!!!!!
might have to do that and make it come out the snugtop :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 29 2007, 04:07 PM~7578617
> *come on now mayne...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 03:07 PM~7578619
> *HATER!!!!!!!!!
> might have to do that and make it come out the snugtop  :biggrin:
> *



put a round moonroof on it too while you are at it.....and rabbit ear antenna's...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 04:11 PM~7578639
> *put a round moonroof on it too while you are at it.....and rabbit ear antenna's...
> *


I'm going to use your pic for that scene on apocalypto where the little chubby kid is sitting and watching the sacrifices. :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 03:12 PM~7578644
> *I'm going to use your pic for that scene on apocalypto where the little chubby kid is sitting and watching the sacrifices.  :twak:
> *


you told me you did danny for that scene already.....put your head on the hater spear..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 04:13 PM~7578653
> *you told me you did danny for that scene already.....put your head on the hater spear..... :biggrin:
> *


HATERRRR!!!! Nah, that was back then when he was hatin' on my mazda when i wrote that in houston hateriders


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 03:15 PM~7578671
> *HATERRRR!!!!  Nah, that was back then when he was hatin' on my mazda when i wrote that in houston hateriders
> *


POST CANDIDATES HERE :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328895


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 04:16 PM~7578680
> *POST CANDIDATES HERE :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328895
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7578689

you got a new battle brewing in the distance...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 03:18 PM~7578702
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7578689
> 
> you got a new battle brewing in the distance...
> *



HE AIN'T READY.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 04:20 PM~7578711
> *HE AIN'T READY.... :biggrin:
> *


I just cracked a fart when i laughed and read this. oops. :happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

someone better watch out.....remember the cany coated copters?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

[name dispute]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2007, 04:23 PM~7578731
> *[name dispute]
> *


f0 l!f3


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 29 2007, 03:23 PM~7578730
> *someone better watch out.....remember the cany coated copters?
> *


they can take a #


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 03:26 PM~7578753
> *they can take a #
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 04:26 PM~7578753
> *they can take a #
> *


i think i'm going to call in sick during the lrm show. don't want to get hit by a stray laser.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2007, 03:28 PM~7578765
> *i think i'm going to call in sick during the lrm show.  don't want to get hit by a stray laser.
> *



just breakdance around them.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 04:31 PM~7578792
> *just breakdance around them.....
> 
> 
> ...


We were talking about that pic at the picnic. goodtimes.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

***** i laughed so damn hard when you sent that to me....man...i couldn't even tell cathy what i was laughing at..... :biggrin: ...GOOD TIMES......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2007, 04:33 PM~7578809
> ****** i laughed so damn hard when you sent that to me....man...i couldn't even tell cathy what i was laughing at..... :biggrin: ...GOOD TIMES......
> *


my girl almost missed my legs coming down fast. LOL


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2007, 02:30 PM~7578366
> *yea that was my single stage "maaco" paint. people laughed. i laughed too, all the way to the bank.
> *


 yes u did, i was witness of that.....lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 29 2007, 03:12 PM~7578192
> *im too fat! :nosad:
> *


IN THAT CASE I LOVE FAT GIRLS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

sup fuckers 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *switches4life*


rims looking good homie..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 07:33 PM~7580552
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, switches4life
> rims looking good homie..
> *


pics ?:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

girl on centerfold on may lowridermag looks so damn good :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2007, 07:35 PM~7580559
> *pics ?:biggrin:
> *


yea
hold up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 06:49 PM~7580643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 07:49 PM~7580643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait to stick them on the cutty :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

probaly saturday.. ill let u know..tommorow ill clear them...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 07:57 PM~7580713
> *probaly saturday.. ill let u know..tommorow ill clear them...
> *


cool , laters got to go 2 work early :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2007, 08:00 PM~7580742
> *cool , laters got to go 2 work early :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


lataz true homie...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

rims look sic....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2007, 07:49 PM~7580643
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

STOP THE HATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2007, 07:15 AM~7582891
> *STOP THE HATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

10 members are celebrating their birthday today
lacluvinlatina(25), 



happy b'day :ugh: 













:loco:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 06:34 AM~7582925
> *10 members are celebrating their birthday today
> lacluvinlatina(25),
> happy b'day  :ugh:
> ...




:0 :0 

mest up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

No more hate.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 06:34 AM~7582925
> *10 members are celebrating their birthday today
> lacluvinlatina(25),
> happy b'day  :ugh:
> ...


Yo. One of the members is a contractor Installer. When you gonna be ready to do that so they can hook you up same day.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 07:49 AM~7582959
> *Yo. One of the members is a contractor Installer. When you gonna be ready to do that so they can hook you up same day.
> *


need someone to come sell some service 1st :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 30 2007, 08:02 AM~7582988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STOP BEING A HATER!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 07:04 AM~7582995
> *need someone to come sell some service 1st  :twak:
> *


:uh: same person will knock out 2 birds with one stone 

Animal. 








So you can use your interntes. 

:ugh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 06:05 AM~7582998
> *STOP BEING A HATER!!!!!
> *



  Ok I renounce haterhood.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hatin is not good for La Raza....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 30 2007, 07:15 AM~7583024
> *hatin is not good for La Raza....
> *


Lies.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Who's making the trip this year?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 08:09 AM~7583009
> *:uh: same person will knock out 2 birds with one stone
> 
> Animal.
> ...


tell him to ring me up. wouldn't even get to use the internetes, the kid would be on it surfing for cartoons and games.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 07:19 AM~7583041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Only if I can ride in the bed of your paisa truck all the way over there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 08:22 AM~7583053
> *Only if I can ride in the bed of your paisa truck all the way over there.
> *


That's cool. Just don't break your neck checking out the heffers on the highway.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 07:21 AM~7583049
> *tell him to ring me up.  wouldn't even get to use the internetes, the kid would be on it surfing for cartoons and games.
> *


Ha. Chiquillowned! 

Ok. What day you be ready to instal. Sat? 

Your house had cable or dish before. ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 08:25 AM~7583066
> *Ha. Chiquillowned!
> 
> Ok. What day you be ready to instal. Sat?
> ...


Saturday after 2pm. Cable.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 07:26 AM~7583072
> *Saturday after 2pm.  Cable.
> *


Word. Should be done without a prob. 

Ill get him yo number and tell him to hit you up then.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 08:36 AM~7583106
> *Word. Should be done without a prob.
> 
> Ill get him yo number and tell him to hit you up then.
> *


ok, thanks hater.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 07:46 AM~7583119
> *ok, thanks hater.
> *


Fkn hater. 

No empieses.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 29 2007, 05:14 PM~7579316
> *IN THAT CASE I LOVE FAT GIRLS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 07:34 AM~7582925
> *10 members are celebrating their birthday today
> lacluvinlatina(25),
> happy b'day  :ugh:
> ...


 :uh: *BEEEAACCCHHH!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2007, 09:20 AM~7583239
> *:uh: BEEEAACCCHHH!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Man I missed alot of action yesterday  Got outta the office at 1 and went home to water my garden


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2007, 09:24 AM~7583257
> *Man I missed alot of action yesterday  Got outta the office at 1 and went home to water my garden
> *


man said garden :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 30 2007, 09:25 AM~7583269
> *man said garden  :uh:
> *


we got those also, but won't admit to watering it :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I fuckin hate rain.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 09:40 AM~7583350
> *I fuckin hate rain.
> *


GUESS there's going to be chingos of mosquitos at the picnic sunday.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329033


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2007, 09:52 AM~7583400
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329033
> *


that shit put me to sleep. turned it off 1/2 way through


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 08:47 AM~7583378
> *GUESS there's going to be chingos of mosquitos at the picnic sunday.
> *


Yep. And by mosquitoes. You don't mean black folk right?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 09:53 AM~7583406
> *that shit put me to sleep.  turned it off 1/2 way through
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

***********RAIN OR SHINE TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS************

THIS EVENT IS TO CELEBRATE TWO YRS OF THE HLC FOUNDING ...
*THIS IS NOT A HLC MEMBERS ONLY EVENT.. EVERYONE IS WELCOME..!*

I HAVE RECIEVED MANY CALLS REGARDING THIS ISSUE...  

THE HLC IS HERE FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO BRING YOU EVENTS ALL YR LONG...WE DONT HAVE MANY CHILL SPOTS BUT WE TRY TO BRING EVENTS TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY SO WE CAN BRING OUR RIDES AND FAMILY TO
SHOW OUR LOVE FOR THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 09:54 AM~7583412
> *Yep. And by mosquitoes.
> *


Was at a homeboys house over in jacinto port and got eaten alive by them mugs. head looked like someone with cleats stomped on it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Pendejo missed the clearance by 1 inch. 











Beltway and 35


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Think it was the nos bottle for a ricer. Or a bottle for a truck with bags.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 10:14 AM~7583507
> *Think it was the nos bottle for a ricer. Or a bottle for a truck with bags.
> *


NAW SUMONE ORDERED A TANK OF HATORAID


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 10:13 AM~7583500
> *Pendejo missed the clearance by 1 inch.
> 
> 
> ...


let the air out the tires..and he can get out. happens to me in da capala all the time.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 30 2007, 10:19 AM~7583524
> *let the air out the tires..and he can get out.    happens to me in da capala all the time.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 30 2007, 10:19 AM~7583524
> *let the air out the tires..and he can get out.    happens to me in da capala all the time.
> *


lol :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2007, 10:19 AM~7583521
> *NAW SUMONE ORDERED A TANK OF HATORAID
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

guess it will be a lil late


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

its friday and almost 10:30.... I think ima call it a day and head to tha house


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2007, 10:25 AM~7583547
> *its friday and almost 10:30.... I think ima call it a day and head to tha house
> *


baller


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

liv4lacs, homeboy comes in sunday so you can introduce him to that moto'man. i'll give him your # or we can meet up somewhere.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 30 2007, 09:19 AM~7583521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 30 2007, 09:24 AM~7583257
> *Man I missed alot of action yesterday  Got outta the office at 1 and went home to water my garden
> *


You need to upgrade to an electronic sprinkler system like me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2007, 10:39 AM~7583650
> *You need to upgrade to an electronic sprinkler system like me  :biggrin:
> *


ballin' out of control!!!

i just pay a paisa to come do mine. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 10:40 AM~7583659
> *ballin' out of control!!!
> 
> i just pay a paisa to come do mine.  :biggrin:
> *


Not to water my grass .. I do pay a paisa to cut my yard, though ... and me and my parents are the paisa's who do my landscaping ... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2007, 09:19 AM~7583521
> *NAW SUMONE ORDERED A TANK OF HATORAID
> *


Lol. It was not me this time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 09:48 AM~7583738
> *Lol. It was not me this time.
> *



Lies


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2007, 09:39 AM~7583650
> *You need to upgrade to an electronic sprinkler system like me  :biggrin:
> *



is there anything you don't have? i bet it's hard to buy you shit for b-days, christmas, or just to buy it......you man must have a bad ass job.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 30 2007, 09:49 AM~7583750
> *Lies
> *


True


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 30 2007, 10:41 AM~7583671
> *Not to water my grass .. I do pay a paisa to cut my yard, though ... and me and my parents are the paisa's who do my landscaping ...  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


come do my landscaping then :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2007, 08:53 AM~7583794
> *is there anything you don't have? i bet it's hard to buy you shit for b-days, christmas, or just to buy it......you man must have a bad ass job.....
> *


:nono: HATIN'


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 30 2007, 10:53 AM~7583794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i hope its some new wheels.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 30 2007, 10:03 AM~7583905
> *:nono: HATIN'
> *



not hatin' bish....stating facts....read back...she's a baller....ralph lauren covered walls.....high ceilings.....candylac in the driveway.......... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

lowrider general is going to shyt too... LOL!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 30 2007, 10:23 AM~7584116
> *lowrider general is going to shyt too... LOL!
> *


si


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2007, 09:17 AM~7584050
> *not hatin' bish....stating facts....read back...she's a baller....ralph lauren covered walls.....high ceilings.....candylac in the driveway.......... :0
> *



:biggrin: well since even friendly comments are taken as hate..........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 10:27 AM~7584149
> *si
> *



why you hatin....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wwjd?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 10:30 AM~7584172
> *wwjd?
> *



join RO??...they have all the other ballers and celebrities.....


yeah yeah i know......I'M HATIN' :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2007, 11:32 AM~7584180
> *join RO??...they have all the other ballers and celebrities.....
> yeah yeah i know......I'M HATIN' :angry:
> *


HATER


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 10:32 AM~7584188
> *HATER
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2007, 10:32 AM~7584180
> *join RO??...they have all the other ballers and celebrities.....
> yeah yeah i know......I'M HATIN' :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 30 2007, 10:35 AM~7584203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 30 2007, 10:29 AM~7584168
> *why you hatin....
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos going to the show sat


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 30 2007, 09:50 AM~7584334
> *whos going to the show sat
> *


Have to work..but some of my members will be going.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Mar 30 2007, 10:39 AM~7583650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if they'll have em.. 


hear the candy copters in air yet? :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 30 2007, 11:06 AM~7584472
> *you lowrider people got alot of $.
> :scrutinize:
> :0
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2007, 11:08 AM~7584484
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



"I survived the off topic riots '07"


:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 30 2007, 12:13 PM~7584523
> *"I survived the off topic riots '07"
> :0  :0
> *


got quiet.. see what you did. :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 30 2007, 11:13 AM~7584523
> *"I survived the off topic riots '07"
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

This post has been edited by sixty8imp: Today, 11:07 AM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 30 2007, 12:23 PM~7584587
> *This post has been edited by sixty8imp: Today, 11:07 AM
> *


cause a new thought came to me at 11:06am. and?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

--------------------


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3931 Pages « < 3929 3930 3931


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2007, 11:23 AM~7584583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this will go down in history


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Car Club: si c.c.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 11:30 AM~7584633
> *this will go down in history
> *



that is on the way to mcgregor park....i'll put it up and serve to all the haterz.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Next Oldest · Lowrider General · Next Newest »


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2007, 11:37 AM~7584668
> *that is on the way to mcgregor park....i'll put it up and serve to all the haterz.... :biggrin:
> *


Ill have a large please.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Guided Mode
Normal Mode Close all Tags


Open Tags:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 11:48 AM~7584728
> *Ill have a large please.
> *



cheers.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Bikes | Girls | Store | Info | Outline | Help | Privacy | Advertise on this site

© 2007 LayItLow.com Message Board Statistics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #78601 Go to the top of the page


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Most likely I will be considered a hater for doing so, but I wanted to post this pic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Mar 30 2007, 12:06 PM~7584864
> *Most likely I will be considered a hater for doing so, but I wanted to post this pic.
> 
> 
> ...



hater


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sponsoring
"bad influences b.c"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 30 2007, 11:15 AM~7584928
> *sponsoring
> "bad influences b.c"
> *


i sure am...they bring me so much business. i gotta hook em up...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

"you all trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## AD85 (Jun 27, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AD85_@Mar 30 2007, 12:24 PM~7584986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AD85_@Mar 30 2007, 12:24 PM~7584986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha ooooh shiiit.....

right click....save.....

where's the pic of the paletero's bike?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2007, 12:09 PM~7584886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: Looks familiar.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic you going to the car show tomorrow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 30 2007, 12:45 PM~7585601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno.. i might be at the shop working on the sic deville3..
you going?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

hey mike sup wit 61' problems


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 30 2007, 01:21 PM~7585911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


alot.. but well get er done


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1968-CHEVY-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah am going to be there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 30 2007, 02:15 PM~7586225
> *yeah am going to be there
> *


cool.. i dunno if im a go.. got alot of stuff to do..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

if u go are u going to pinstripe car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw, ill pinstripe sunday at the hlc pinic..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 30 2007, 02:21 PM~7585911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: hey thats 99 problems from bowtie connection south. sweet ride......


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey 2 everyone iam still looking for a shop in pasadena or laporte so if any one can help let me know thank alot,cuz i need 2 rent one for the club


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 30 2007, 04:12 PM~7586522
> *hey 2 everyone  iam still looking for a shop in pasadena or laporte so if any one can help let me know thank alot,cuz i need 2 rent one for the club
> *


storages or shop to work out of?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 30 2007, 03:25 PM~7586579
> *storages or shop to work out of?
> *


a shop to cuz got 2 be able 2 work out of it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 30 2007, 04:12 PM~7586522
> *hey 2 everyone  iam still looking for a shop in pasadena or laporte so if any one can help let me know thank alot,cuz i need 2 rent one for the club
> *


what's the name of the club??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2007, 06:33 PM~7587189
> *what's the name of the club??
> *


funny guy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2007, 06:19 AM~7583041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 30 2007, 02:15 PM~7586225
> *yeah am going to be there
> *


where s the location homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 30 2007, 10:26 AM~7584607
> *--------------------
> *


r u taking ur ex spokes and juice video cam? to the park sunday, cause there s gonna b some serious hoppin within two of my homies,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 30 2007, 06:32 PM~7587520
> *r u taking ur ex spokes and juice video cam? to the park sunday, cause there s gonna b some serious hoppin within two of my homies,
> *


come get the rims tommoroow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic.. how's my mail box coming along?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 30 2007, 07:32 PM~7587520
> *r u taking ur ex spokes and juice video cam? to the park sunday, cause there s gonna b some serious hoppin within two of my homies,
> *


yessir Ill be there with video camera in hand.... no potato chippin or Ill delete that mess.... :angry: :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 30 2007, 07:26 PM~7587853
> *sic.. how's my mail box coming along?
> *


IM A RE SPRAY THAT HOE.. IM GLAD U REMINDED ME


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 30 2007, 08:26 PM~7587853
> *sic.. how's my mail box coming along?
> *












cause i'm a hater :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuckin hate rain.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 31 2007, 04:37 AM~7589546
> *Fuckin hate rain.
> *


no rain tomorrow..but fuckin soggy ground.. :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is at the north harries school i think thats the name. the picnic is still going to be on goofy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 31 2007, 09:13 AM~7589926
> *is at the north harries school i think thats the name. the picnic is still going to be on goofy
> *


fa sho , without a doubt, rain or shine


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 31 2007, 09:24 AM~7589959
> *fa sho , without a doubt, rain or shine
> *



si?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool will be there


----------



## chuca2007 (Feb 8, 2007)

North Harris College Car Show Has be canceled due to weather.

Thanks 

A. Chuca


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fuck it


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuca2007_@Mar 31 2007, 08:51 AM~7590076
> *North Harris College Car Show Has be canceled due to weather.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


sorry to hear that...call me or list it up..on new date..


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

brian, give me a call i tried to reach you earlier got my carpet samples today so im gonna order my carpet this week!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 31 2007, 08:13 AM~7589926
> *is at the north harries school i think thats the name. the picnic is still going to be on goofy
> *












************RAIN OR SHINE*****************


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

the tug o war should be really good in the mud


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 31 2007, 11:59 AM~7590597
> *the tug o war should be really good in the mud
> *


Be even more fun on the slippery concrete.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

disturbs's bday thing 2nite at barneys pool hall? who going?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is it slicks or barneys. im down. and im bringin the dice for anyone ni the parking lot...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 27 2007, 06:58 PM~7564238
> *ok people its that time of year again... my birthday is on wednesday the 28th, but we will be celebrating on the 31st at Barney's pool hall off of 45s & Monroe. for those that know this is the only time of year i drink so if u wanna go watch me act stupid and have sum fun hit me up or just show up. im not sure what time we will be heading up there but i would say about 10pm. if u have any questions hit me up with a message....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2007, 01:33 PM~7590960
> *is it slicks or barneys. im down. and im bringin the dice for anyone ni the parking lot...
> *












:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 30 2007, 08:21 PM~7587468
> *me
> *


Well worth it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:werd:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 30 2007, 07:40 PM~7587941
> *yessir Ill be there with video camera in hand.... no potato chippin or Ill delete that mess....  :angry:  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


no chippers :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 31 2007, 06:52 PM~7591812
> *:werd:
> 
> 
> ...


sic scored an el camino? :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 31 2007, 11:41 AM~7590503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can sombody please gimme directions, i'll be comming from 45 and fm 1960


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i saw a few of you roll through planet zero tonight. dunno who you were, but every single car was clean. there was a new style white town car, a 73 red impala with badass patterns, a coupe deville, and somethin else i forgot.


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

Im looking for another Regal..


81-87 Regal couple.. uncut, no vinyl tops. Let me know something


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Apr 1 2007, 01:44 AM~7594190
> *Im looking for another Regal..
> 81-87 Regal couple.. uncut, no vinyl tops.  Let me know something
> *


hey how much are willind to give for one cuz got one just like u like it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2007, 02:33 PM~7590960
> *is it slicks or barneys. im down. and im bringin the dice for anyone ni the parking lot...
> *


too bad you didn't bring the dice. i'd have left with your $ and your daytons.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

what time is everyone gonna roll out to the park?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

are they still going to the park today


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I MIGHT GO DONT THINK IMA BE THERE FOR LONG


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 31 2007, 07:08 PM~7592368
> *sic scored an el camino?  :0
> *


calling it EL SICO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 1 2007, 11:28 AM~7594964
> *calling it EL SICO
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good turn out at the hlc picnic


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

no pics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 1 2007, 06:10 PM~7597342
> *good turn out at the hlc picnic
> *


hell yeah !!! it's nice to see many lolows and best of all , a good lowrider comunity


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.mestup.com

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

was spokes and juice out there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2007, 09:34 PM~7597978
> *was spokes and juice out there?
> *


DONK box's and bubbles shoulda been. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2007, 08:34 PM~7597978
> *was spokes and juice out there?
> *


nah... had some important business to tend to...  

did anyone record the hop?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good picnic, good hop, good people.....thanks sic for hookin the lac up ....we ain't finished doin business yet homie....i'm gonna have to bring you to bryan....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2007, 08:43 PM~7598072
> *good picnic, good hop, good people.....thanks sic for hookin the lac up ....we ain't finished doin business yet homie....i'm gonna have to bring you to bryan....
> *



video?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sky_@Apr 1 2007, 07:34 PM~7597510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic.

cept for the cracked windshield


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 1 2007, 07:10 PM~7597342
> *good turn out at the hlc picnic
> *


that was your link up there?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 1 2007, 09:08 PM~7598307
> *that was your link up there?
> *



beef or pork?
:dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2007, 09:13 PM~7598341
> *beef or pork?
> :dunno:
> *


we had both on our grill....so :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 1 2007, 09:18 PM~7598397
> *we had both on our grill....so :dunno:
> *



pics?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*THE HLC *WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR FAMILYS,FRIENDS ,SPONSORS,SOLO RIDERS,THE ULA,ROLLERZ ONLY,NEW ERA,HOLY ROLLERZ, CHOSEN FEW ,ALL CAR AND TRUCK HOPPERS AND ALL CLUBS THAT I FORGOT TO MENTION WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE 2ND ANNUAL HLC PICNIC!!!!!!!!!!!

*WE HAD GOOD FOOD,A GOOD HOP, AND DAMN GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!*

WE WILL CONTINUE TO BRING MORE EVENTS THIS YR AND WE WILL KEEP SHOWING WHAT THE HLC IS ALL ABOUT..*"SUPPORT,RESPECT, AND UNITY"*


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2007, 08:23 PM~7598444
> *THE HLC WOULD  LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR FAMILYS,FRIENDS ,SPONSORS,SOLO RIDERS,THE ULA,ROLLERZ ONLY,NEW ERA,HOLY ROLLERZ, CHOSEN FEW ,ALL CAR AND TRUCK  HOPPERS AND ALL CLUBS THAT I FORGOT TO MENTION WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE 2ND ANNUAL HLC PICNIC!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE HAD GOOD FOOD,A GOOD HOP, AND DAMN GOOD TIME!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2007, 09:20 PM~7598420
> *pics?
> *


no its in my tummy now


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 1 2007, 08:18 PM~7598397
> *we had both on our grill....so :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey....you forgot ROYAL TOUCH.....we should have gotten a trophy for furthest distance.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

another sic job...... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

any pics from the picnic


----------



## luxuriousjr81 (Jun 27, 2006)

WHATS UP HOUSTON?? "BIG DADDY" JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SUM LOV...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Ryonboy (Apr 2, 2007)

When is the next Car show in the houston area???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2007, 08:40 PM~7598662
> *hey....you forgot ROYAL TOUCH.....we should have gotten a trophy for furthest distance.... :biggrin:
> *


***** you hlc.... :uh: we thanking other people..lol..not ourselves :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2007, 09:48 PM~7598743
> ****** you hlc.... :uh: we thanking other people..lol..not ourselves  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: can i at least get a DEATHSTAR BURGER?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2007, 08:50 PM~7598760
> *:biggrin:  can i at least get a DEATHSTAR BURGER?? :biggrin:
> *


bastard..u should asked for a lightsaber dog..lol :biggrin:
thanks for coming out homie...i know yall boyz are down for us..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2007, 09:51 PM~7598768
> *bastard..u should asked for a lightsaber dog..lol :biggrin:
> thanks for coming out homie...i know yall boyz are down for us..
> *



ALWAYS HOMIE!!!! we don't mind makin the trip....good people...nice rides...we always have a good time!!!!....  ...next time we may just have to bring more that one ride to hop... :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks for the pics Mike!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

slo there were a couple of town cars today mine is the one with the tint gold zeniths silver car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 1 2007, 07:43 PM~7598072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i checked it out... im ready..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

good things come to good people.. i guess all the hard work i been puttin in for my club made a difference..
thanks to everyone for houston stylez... nick "chosen few" , chris $ tera "true eminence" for the rims..
and everyone else that knew the secret and helped out.. i really appriciate it..truely..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 1 2007, 11:12 PM~7599387
> *slo there were a couple of town cars today mine is the one with the tint gold zeniths silver car
> *


well thats the only one that caught my eye...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2007, 11:37 PM~7599530
> *good things come to good people.. i guess all the hard work i been puttin in for my club made a difference..
> thanks to everyone for houston stylez... nick "chosen few" , chris $ tera "true eminence" for the rims..
> and everyone else that knew the secret and helped out.. i really appriciate it..truely..
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

another week another $.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 07:41 AM~7600308
> *already
> *


was at the office saturday evening, should have called for pick up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 06:46 AM~7600321
> *was at the office saturday evening, should have called for pick up.
> *



mest up... I was busy anyways. :biggrin:

before...










After...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 07:49 AM~7600329
> *mest up... I was busy anyways.  :biggrin:
> *


 got to get busy, short week & have several eng. projects i need to knock out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 07:49 AM~7600329
> *mest up... I was busy anyways.  :biggrin:
> 
> before...
> ...


little bit of jack left over. pu$$y


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 07:16 AM~7600418
> *little bit of jack left over.  pu$$y
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd have drank both those bottles.. ate all of the cake.. been wasted and swinging that knife around.. and still been up at 7am washing my ride, and talking about who down for bbq. cause i'm a g like that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 07:24 AM~7600448
> *i'd have drank both those bottles..  all of the cake..    been wasted and swinging that knife around..    and still been up at 7am talking about who down for bbq.  cause i'm a g like that.
> *



I got distracted with something else... :biggrin: 

But yeah, Im not a pro at drinking...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 07:24 AM~7600448
> *i'd have drank both those bottles..  ate all of the cake..    been wasted and swinging that knife around..    and still been up at 7am washing my ride, and talking about who down for bbq.  cause i'm a g like that.
> *



***** you left the park early talkin bout....imma go puke....but i'll be back.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 08:42 AM~7600511
> ****** you left the park early talkin bout....imma go puke....but i'll be back.... :biggrin:
> *


well, i didn't puke after all. but was moist fartin so bad.. i just decided to stay home near da can.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 07:24 AM~7600448
> *i'd have drank both those bottles..  ate all of the cake..    been wasted and swinging that knife around..    and still been up at 7am washing my ride, and talking about who down for bbq.  cause i'm a g like that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2007, 10:37 PM~7599530
> *good things come to good people.. i guess all the hard work i been puttin in for my club made a difference..
> thanks to everyone for houston stylez... nick "chosen few" , chris $ tera "true eminence" for the rims..
> and everyone else that knew the secret and helped out.. i really appriciate it..truely..
> ...


 well bless your heart :tears:



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speaking of getting wasted.. ya'll should have stopped me sat nite..ended up curb checkin another choppa at about 4am way out by 290/jones rd.. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 08:22 AM~7600672
> *speaking of getting wasted..    ya'll should have stopped me sat nite..ended up curb checkin another choppa at about 4am way out by 290/jones rd..  :angry:
> *



it's ok....there are still....133354981897651659843548164983584165 choppaz rollin round in houston


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2007, 11:37 PM~7599530
> *good things come to good people.. i guess all the hard work i been puttin in for my club made a difference..
> thanks to everyone for houston stylez... nick "chosen few" , chris $ tera "true eminence" for the rims..
> and everyone else that knew the secret and helped out.. i really appriciate it..truely..
> ...


look at all that trim :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

(or something like that)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 09:58 AM~7600813
> *it's ok....there are still....133354981897651659843548164983584165 choppaz rollin round in houston
> *


yeah.. seen a wet buying some used 22" choppaz from pawn shop saturday.. think thats a sign choppaz got to go. thinking 14" chinaz


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2007, 09:50 PM~7598760
> *:biggrin:  can i at least get a DEATHSTAR BURGER?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody remember name of that brawd i met at barneys? i got her # in my phone..but stored it under h0e :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 11:03 AM~7601118
> *pics?
> *


should have went yourself.. so you wouldnt have to ask 9172938471923749128347128347 questions on monday.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 10:09 AM~7601149
> *should have went yourself.. so you wouldnt have to ask 9172938471923749128347128347 questions on monday.
> *



Nah....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 10:09 AM~7601149
> *should have went yourself.. so you wouldnt have to ask 9172938471923749128347128347 questions on monday.
> *


he had SnJ bizness to attend too......lol :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 10:14 AM~7601178
> *he had SnJ bizness to attend too......lol :0
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 10:14 AM~7601178
> *he had SnJ bizness to attend too......lol :0
> *


maybe the mag is making an undercover come back...? :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 10:18 AM~7601203
> *maybe the mag is making an undercover come back...? :0
> *


ya never know.......i was actually looking at issue 1 yesterday.......couldnt find # 2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 10:18 AM~7601203
> *maybe the mag is making an undercover come back...? :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 10:14 AM~7601178
> *he had SnJ bizness to attend too......lol :0
> *



well we poured out a little Hi-C for tha fallen homie SnJ. SixfoSS always asks for pics....hahah just say " :uh: " and move on to next message.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2007, 10:24 AM~7601233
> *well we poured out a little Hi-C for tha fallen homie SnJ.  SixfoSS always asks for pics....hahah just say "  :uh:  " and move on to next message.
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 10:25 AM~7601242
> *pics?
> *



Well last night I did Saturday's pics for my NMEIMAGE.com site so tonight imma do Sundays pics for the HLC website.

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 10:19 AM~7601210
> *ya never know.......i was actually looking at issue 1 yesterday.......couldnt find # 2
> *


yup. you just never know...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2007, 10:29 AM~7601260
> *Well last night I did Saturday's pics for my NMEIMAGE.com site so tonight imma do Sundays pics for the HLC website.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2007, 11:29 AM~7601260
> *Well last night I did Saturday's pics for my NMEIMAGE.com site so tonight imma do Sundays pics for the HLC website.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the shocker  


oh, and dont be looking all skurred next time i roll up on you.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2007, 10:24 AM~7601233
> *well we poured out a little Hi-C for tha fallen homie SnJ.  SixfoSS always asks for pics....hahah just say "  :uh:  " and move on to next message.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 10:33 AM~7601283
> *yup. you just never know...
> *



shhhhh....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 10:34 AM~7601293
> *shhhhh....
> *


 :no:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 10:35 AM~7601298
> *:no:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Apr 2 2007, 11:34 AM~7601293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




now see there..thats why you never tell a female shyt..


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 10:38 AM~7601323
> *now see there..thats why you never tell a female shyt..
> *


haha! nicca shut ur ass up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:38 AM~7601323
> *now see there..thats why you never tell a female shyt..
> *


think he's stealing your girl from you. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 2 2007, 10:39 AM~7601331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 10:41 AM~7601340
> *think he's stealing your girl from you.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?!?! :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: 

latin...youre a fool for real! :roflmao:



that burrito looks good. think imma go to a taqueria today. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 11:44 AM~7601367
> *wtf?!?!  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> 
> latin...youre a fool for real! :roflmao:
> ...


kool aid asked me the other day "what happened to that burrito girl?"

goodtimes :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 10:44 AM~7601373
> *kool aid asked me the other day "what happened to that burrito girl?"
> 
> goodtimes  :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT!!! LMMFAO!!! THAT WAS TOO FKIN FUNNY!!! I FORGOT BOUT THAT!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


that was a cool night! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 2 2007, 10:39 AM~7601331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 2 2007, 11:41 AM~7601339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had done lost interest awhile back.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 09:46 AM~7601392
> *mest up
> *



It'll come out when LATIN's and my crappy minitrucks come out! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:47 AM~7601398
> *:nono:
> i had done lost interest awhile back.
> *


  she still talmbout you daily. tell her "don't worry nicca i'm sure he still wants to hit it" she goes ----> :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 10:47 AM~7601398
> *:nono:
> i had done lost interest awhile back.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 11:45 AM~7601386
> *OH SHIT!!! LMMFAO!!! THAT WAS TOO FKIN FUNNY!!! I FORGOT BOUT THAT!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that was a cool night! :biggrin:
> *


haven't hung around the crew in a while though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 2 2007, 10:48 AM~7601411
> *It'll come out when LATIN's and my crappy minitrucks come out!  :biggrin:
> *



he'll probably sell it before he finishes it anyways... :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mojo's are gonna be like "ejole.. mazteca.. i likez i likez.."


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

whoaaaaaaaa ***** aint nobody hittin shit less i hit it first..........................now what are we hittin again.....(note this rule exclueds fat girls,girls with vd,girls with dicks,to many kids(as in more then one), and bad credit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 10:54 AM~7601465
> *mojo's are gonna be like "ejole..  mazteca..  i likez i likez.."
> *



and then run off to the flea market to get their last name in Old English decal....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2007, 11:56 AM~7601475
> *whoaaaaaaaa ***** aint nobody hittin shit less i hit it first..........................now what are we hittin again.....(note this rule exclueds fat girls,girls with vd,girls with dicks ,to many kids(as in more then one), and bad credit
> *


you picky azz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 11:59 AM~7601495
> *and then run off to the flea market to get their last name in Old English decal....
> *


they'll show up with sticker in hand.. just in case


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:00 AM~7601504
> *they'll show up with sticker in hand..      just in case
> *


TRUE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 11:52 AM~7601449
> *he'll probably sell it before he finishes it anyways...  :0  :0
> *


wouldn't doubt it. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:54 AM~7601465
> *mojo's are gonna be like "ejole..  mazteca..  i likez i likez.."
> *


it would be a suicide drive riding through your hood. end up walking out of it w/o truck and chanklas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

naw..they'd take the chanklas too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 2 2007, 07:19 AM~7600654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its all going bye bye too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 10:00 AM~7601504
> *they'll show up with sticker in hand..      just in case
> *


thats chicks name is jessica.. olds news *****, u can have her...
too much torta for me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 11:10 AM~7601578
> *this *****
> 
> its all going bye bye too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 12:11 PM~7601583
> *thats chicks name is jessica.. olds news *****, u can have her...
> too much torta for me
> *


foo, i wasn't asking permission.. just her name. you that bent out of shape about it.. keep her. aint gonna loose a homie over a brawd.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MAZTECA would end up on someone's front lawn...... :biggrin: ......you know meskins park on the grass....

went to stafford after the park yesterday....homie went to check on the progress on his car.....and got plenty of....HIJOLACHINGADA....MIRA, MIRA...pointing at my car..:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and all that trim looks OG like that.. might want to consider keeping it and polishing it up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:14 PM~7601602
> *MAZTECA would end up on someone's front lawn...... :biggrin: ......you know meskins park on the grass....
> 
> went to stafford after the park yesterday....homie went to check on the progress on his car.....and got plenty of....HIJOLACHINGADA....MIRA, MIRA...pointing at my car..:biggrin:
> *


can't expect much from stafford..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:14 PM~7601602
> *MAZTECA would end up on someone's front lawn...... :biggrin: ......you know meskins park on the grass....
> 
> *


wouldnt doubt it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 2 2007, 10:11 AM~7601590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw..im only keeping some of it..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 11:14 AM~7601602
> *MAZTECA would end up on someone's front lawn...... :biggrin: ......you know meskins park on the grass....
> 
> went to stafford after the park yesterday....homie went to check on the progress on his car.....and got plenty of....HIJOLACHINGADA....MIRA, MIRA...pointing at my car..:biggrin:
> *


wtf? u where in stafford?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 12:17 PM~7601627
> *wtf? u where in stafford?
> *


they forgot to check with you for permission huh. :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 10:14 AM~7601602
> *MAZTECA would end up on someone's front lawn...... :biggrin: ......you know meskins park on the grass....
> 
> went to stafford after the park yesterday....homie went to check on the progress on his car.....and got plenty of....HIJOLACHINGADA....MIRA, MIRA...pointing at my car..:biggrin:
> *


did u have a pass to come thru here.??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 11:17 AM~7601627
> *wtf? u where in stafford?
> *


si
:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:18 AM~7601634
> *they forgot to check with you for permission huh.    :nono:
> *


big time :nono: you have to be asked to come to stafford.....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

umm.. yeah.. man left the designated approved areas of town for him to travel..without permission .. gonna be trouble.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2007, 11:19 AM~7601639
> *did u have a pass to come thru here.??
> *



rollin through....future housecalls..... :biggrin: 

no pass needed....daytons spinnin' mayne....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:20 AM~7601649
> *umm..  yeah..  man left the designated approved areas of town for him to travel..without permission ..      gonna be trouble.
> *


he left the approved triange for bryan refugee's :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:21 PM~7601654
> *rollin through....future housecalls..... :biggrin:
> 
> no pass needed....daytons spinnin' mayne....
> *


dunno about these out of towners sometimes. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 2 2007, 11:20 AM~7601645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm gangsta like that....  folks must not had seen a clean lowrider in those parts in a while.....actin like i was the only one in town and shit...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:22 AM~7601660
> *dunno about these out of towners sometimes.  :uh:
> *



TROUBLE MAKERS THATS ALL...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

last out of towner that dared drive out into restricted area.. firmelows ate him.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

next time u come thru here, u need a pass. you lucky the mocity lowrider alliance doesnt slap you with a fine.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 11:22 AM~7601659
> *he left the approved triange for bryan refugee's :biggrin:
> *


from what i've heard...sounds like we got plenty of h-town refugees here from that storm that came ya'lls way


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 11:23 AM~7601671
> *well next time i come....i'll just ride on 3 wheels everywhere....till someone comes out to play....
> i'm gangsta like that....  folks must not had seen a clean lowrider in those parts in a while.....actin like i was the only one in town and shit...
> *


lol yeah ok they prob where saying oh shit he aint got nothing on the orange one... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:24 PM~7601687
> *from what i've heard...sounds like we got plenty of h-town refugees here from that storm that came ya'lls way
> *


not me.. i went to valley got and drunk with primos. "rio grande valle.. the motherland"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:24 AM~7601682
> *last out of towner that dared drive out into restricted area..  firmelows ate him.
> *


 :0 ok this nikka here wants to talk about eating someone........lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:23 PM~7601671
> *i'm gangsta like that....  folks must not had seen a clean lowrider in those parts in a while.....actin like i was the only one in town and shit...
> *


 :0 insult to firme cc!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 2 2007, 11:24 AM~7601682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't see any lowriders while i was there.....oh there was one....but it was just my reflection on the store windows.... :biggrin: next time i'll announce my arrival...see who comes out to play....ain't scurred to drive my shit....daytons rollin hour and half each way.....gangsta....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 12:26 PM~7601699
> *:0  ok this nikka here wants to talk about eating someone........lol
> *


lowblow! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 11:27 AM~7601703
> *:0  insult to firme cc!
> *



MEST UP


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 11:27 AM~7601704
> *:0
> 
> didn't see any lowriders while i was there.....oh there was one....but it was just my reflection on the store windows.... :biggrin: next time i'll announce my arrival...see who comes out to play....ain't scurred to drive my shit....daytons rollin hour and half each way.....gangsta....
> *


lol this nikka wasnt even in stafford ....he had the wrong key map....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 11:28 AM~7601715
> *lol this nikka wasnt even in stafford ....he had the wrong key map....
> *



probably in Katy somewhere.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 12:28 PM~7601715
> *lol this nikka wasnt even in stafford ....he had the wrong key map....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 2 2007, 11:25 AM~7601691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


instigator


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:27 PM~7601704
> *:0
> 
> didn't see any lowriders while i was there.....oh there was one....but it was just my reflection on the store windows.... :biggrin: next time i'll announce my arrival...see who comes out to play....ain't scurred to drive my shit....daytons rollin hour and half each way.....gangsta....
> *


get lifted.. then talk about how much you drive it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i been putting it down all up and down murphy, tx parkway. s main, w.orem. so it aint nothin new for a low to pass thru here. u must have been in fresno, with the other beatwood :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 10:29 AM~7601729
> *get lifted.. then talk about how much you drive it.
> *


straight up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres my daddys cocapearl...
my daddy let me hit his switches at the park yesterday....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:29 PM~7601728
> *orange one is for show only.....from what i'm told....  .....plus they prolly hadn't seen it in yrs.....
> 
> instigator
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2007, 12:30 PM~7601733
> *i been putting it down all up and down murphy, tx parkway. s main, w.orem. so it aint nothin new for a low to pass thru here. u must have been in fresno, with the other beatwood  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

reminds me.. mo city lowrider association.. still owes me for that curbed check rim. or just turn over your d's and we'll call it even.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 11:28 AM~7601715
> *lol this nikka wasnt even in stafford ....he had the wrong key map....
> *


stopped in front of horacio's house....then went to store down the street by his shop....***** what??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 1 2007, 11:37 PM~7599530
> *good things come to good people.. i guess all the hard work i been puttin in for my club made a difference..
> thanks to everyone for houston stylez... nick "chosen few" , chris $ tera "true eminence" for the rims..
> and everyone else that knew the secret and helped out.. i really appriciate it..truely..
> ...


You deserved it bro, keep up the good work and " FUCK DA HATERS" :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 2 2007, 11:29 AM~7601729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i puts it down homie.....you'll see....i'll drive to you....will you drive to me??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:33 PM~7601750
> *stopped in front of horacio's house....then went to store down the street by his shop....***** what??
> *


shoulda dared to come to my hood.. you'd still be on harrisburg on blocks.. and saying "but dang.. i just stopped at red light for a second"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:36 AM~7601768
> *shoulda dared to come to my hood..  you'd still be on harrisburg on blocks..    and saying "but dang.. i just stopped at red light for a second"
> *


don't wanna be eaten by you hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:36 PM~7601764
> *been there...done that....red lac used to hit richmond back in the day....drove to JOEL CARMONA car shows...(remember those)?...and many other H-town shows....drove to LRM magazine shows in Dallas and San Antonio.....again....i ain't scurred.....
> 
> i puts it down homie.....you'll see....i'll drive to you....will you drive to me??
> *


take yo ride to meet a booty call at motel at 2am, then come talk.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:36 PM~7601764
> *been there...done that....red lac used to hit richmond back in the day....drove to JOEL CARMONA car shows...(remember those)?...and many other H-town shows....drove to LRM magazine shows in Dallas and San Antonio.....again....i ain't scurred.....
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:38 PM~7601779
> *don't wanna be eaten by you  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


naw, a wet woulda stole your d's to put on their new truck "mazteca"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:38 AM~7601780
> *take yo ride to meet a booty call at motel at 2am, then come talk.
> *


no....cause then i'll probably break my door lock like you did.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:39 PM~7601787
> *no....cause then i'll probably break my door lock like you did.... :uh:
> *


hey.. its gettin fixed. hopefully. 

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 12:39 PM~7601786
> *naw, a wet woulda stole your d's to put on their new truck "mazteca"
> *


oh yes i would :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 11:41 AM~7601807
> *oh yes i would  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

haters


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:42 PM~7601815
> *:uh:
> *


fuck you hater, keep your rims then :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 10:36 AM~7601764
> *been there...done that....red lac used to hit richmond back in the day....drove to JOEL CARMONA car shows...(remember those)?...and many other H-town shows....drove to LRM magazine shows in Dallas and San Antonio.....again....i ain't scurred.....
> 
> i puts it down homie.....you'll see....i'll drive to you....will you drive to me??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 11:29 AM~7601728
> *orange one is for show only.....from what i'm told....  .....plus they prolly hadn't seen it in yrs.....
> 
> instigator
> *


for show only lol......that car beeen on the street been driven to san anotone dallas and even good ole bryan


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 11:43 AM~7601821
> *fuck you hater, keep your rims then  :angry:
> *



WOW....for the #1 hater to call me a hater means i did something right.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 11:43 AM~7601827
> *for show only lol......that car beeen on the street been driven to san anotone dallas and even good ole bryan
> *



pics?


oh yeah I took some of those nevermind.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:44 PM~7601829
> *WOW....for the #1 hater to call me a hater means i did something right.... :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: 

btw, angel said for the haters: "what do you expect for 400 bucks?"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, for those of you who wish to visit my side of town.. a ghetto pass can be arranged anytime of day.. just hit me up on my cell.. or creep by my crib..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 11:43 AM~7601827
> *for show only lol......that car beeen on the street been driven to san anotone dallas and even good ole bryan
> *


  

i wonder how many other so called riders can say that.....hhhhmmmmm


went there after we left the park homie.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:45 PM~7601840
> *
> 
> i wonder how many other so called riders can say that.....hhhhmmmmm
> ...


why you got to hate on the orange lac? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 11:44 AM~7601831
> *:cheesy:
> 
> btw, angel said for the haters:  "what do you expect for 400 bucks?"
> *


candy...no runs....and buffed....all in one weekend.... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:45 AM~7601838
> *well, for those of you who wish to visit my side of town..    a ghetto pass can be arranged anytime of day.. just hit me up on my cell.. or creep by my crib..
> 
> 
> ...


fence worth more than the house....gangsta.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the orange lac been putting it down on the street. i can vouch for that. seen it fresno, richmond back in the day....oh it was lifted too, and on gold d's :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 11:46 AM~7601844
> *why you got to hate on the orange lac?  :biggrin:
> *



i'm trying to join the WORLD CLASS HATER CREW.......you gonna let me in? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2007, 12:48 PM~7601853
> *the orange lac been putting it down on the street. i can vouch for that.  seen it fresno, richmond back in the day....oh it was lifted too, and on gold d's  :0
> *


i seen orange lac at butt naked 1 time.. thats [email protected]$t4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:48 PM~7601857
> *i'm trying to join the WORLD CLASS HATER CREW.......you gonna let me in? :biggrin:
> *


si, send application to Http://www.deeznutz.com/


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 11:49 AM~7601861
> *i seen orange lac at butt naked 1 time..  thats [email protected]$t4
> *


yeah its been to a few..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2007, 11:48 AM~7601853
> *the orange lac been putting it down on the street. i can vouch for that.  seen it fresno, richmond back in the day....oh it was lifted too, and on gold d's  :0
> *



yeah i heard it's been puttin it down for a while....

FIRME C.C.<<<good peeps


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:47 PM~7601852
> *candy...no runs....and buffed....all in one weekend.... :biggrin:
> *


then he laughed and said "i don't care what them naggars think."


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 11:49 AM~7601863
> *si, send application to Http://www.deeznutz.com/
> *



does the fax come out your nalgas o que?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 11:50 AM~7601869
> *then he laughed and said "i don't care what them naggars think."
> *


THAT'S RACIST.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 11:51 AM~7601871
> *does the fax come out your nalgas o que?
> *



paper cuts... :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:51 PM~7601871
> *does the fax come out your nalgas o que?
> *


si. paypal only


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 11:52 AM~7601878
> *paper cuts...  :burn:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:52 PM~7601877
> *THAT'S RACIST.....
> *


like a bucket of kfc chicken :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 11:54 AM~7601890
> *like a bucket of kfc chicken  :angry:
> *


speaking of that....i think darkness dad was munching on that in his car at the park.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 12:55 PM~7601894
> *speaking of that....i think darkness dad was munching on that in his car at the park.....
> *


That fool called me up saturday, forgot to ring him back.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 11:55 AM~7601894
> *speaking of that....i think darkness dad was munching on that in his car at the park.....
> *


i was too busy tryin to get a DEATHSTAR burger to notice.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 10:52 AM~7601877
> *THAT'S RACIST.....
> *


theres a couple of racist people here.. blacco. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 11:57 AM~7601913
> *theres a couple of racist people here.. blacco. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 11:57 AM~7601913
> *theres a couple of racist people here.. blacco. :0
> *



i don't like mexicans..... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:57 PM~7601916
> *i don't like mexicans..... :angry:
> *


me neither, only good for cutting my grass.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 11:58 AM~7601924
> *me neither, only good for cutting my grass.
> *



lawn manicurists....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:59 PM~7601931
> *lawn manicurists....
> *


they did a good job sunday at the canton. picked up the dog turds and put them in a trashbag.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 10:57 AM~7601915
> *:0
> *


only speaking the truth..
cant knock me for being real


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 11:57 AM~7601913
> *theres a couple of racist people here.. blacco. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 10:57 AM~7601913
> *theres a couple of racist people here.. blacco. :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 01:00 PM~7601939
> *only speaking the truth..
> cant knock me for being real
> *


keepitrealdog


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 12:00 PM~7601939
> *only speaking the truth..
> cant knock me for being real
> *


preach on my brutha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 12:02 PM~7601952
> *keepitrealdog
> *


hater


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 11:02 AM~7601953
> *preach on my brutha
> *


not gunna preach..said what i gotta say...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 2 2007, 10:57 AM~7601915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3
yall know whats up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

anyone with tickets to sell for todays astro game?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 01:05 PM~7601964
> *hater
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 12:07 PM~7601975
> *anyone with tickets to see for todays astro game?
> *


anyone with tickets to sell for todays astro game?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 10:51 AM~7601871
> *does the fax come out your nalgas o que?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

All what I got to say, mike cato (since there's another mike here) i'm open for discussion so you can let it all out. I won't get mad, angry, etc. Yes the orange peel went to far and i apologize, some shit talking was going on and also apologize on that. at the same time, i was getting calls from others telling me you were talking smack which i sent you a text back then about it and you didn't say much. Friendship is gone and it's cool with me, but if you want to end this, name the place and we'll discuss everything you want on the issue. I'll even buy you dinner.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 12:23 PM~7602090
> *All what I got to say, mike cato (since there's another mike here) i'm open for discussion so you can let it all out.  I won't get mad, angry, etc.  Yes the orange peel went to far and i apologize, some shit talking was going on and also apologize on that.  at the same time, i was getting calls from others telling me you were talking smack which i sent you a text back then about it and you didn't say much.  Friendship is gone and it's cool with me, but if you want to end this, name the place and we'll discuss everything you want on the issue.  I'll even buy you dinner.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 01:25 PM~7602102
> *
> *


no need to quote it, no need to edit it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 12:27 PM~7602110
> *no need to quote it, no need to edit it.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 01:27 PM~7602116
> *
> *


mamon :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 12:28 PM~7602121
> *mamon  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

and its only monday. ugh!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 01:29 PM~7602130
> *:roflmao:
> 
> and its only monday. ugh!
> *


go back to the kitchen :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 01:29 PM~7602130
> *:roflmao:
> 
> and its only monday. ugh!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Now we was once two homies of the same kind
Quick to holla at a hoochie with the same line 
You was just a little smaller but you still rolled... :angel: :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some folks dont have the slightest clue lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

How Come.. we dont even talk no more
And you dont even call no more
We don't barely keep in touch at all
and I don't even feel the same love when we hug no more
And I heard it through the grapevine.. We even Beefin Now
After all the years we been down.. aint no way no how
This bullshit cant be true
We Family.. aint a damn thing changed.. unless its you!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 12:23 PM~7602090
> *All what I got to say, mike cato (since there's another mike here) i'm open for discussion so you can let it all out.  I won't get mad, angry, etc.  Yes the orange peel went to far and i apologize, some shit talking was going on and also apologize on that.  at the same time, i was getting calls from others telling me you were talking smack which i sent you a text back then about it and you didn't say much.  Friendship is gone and it's cool with me, but if you want to end this, name the place and we'll discuss everything you want on the issue.  I'll even buy you dinner.
> *



i'll meet up wit ya'll.....mediator.....you know...since latin's buyin and all.....anyone else??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:38 PM~7602196
> *i'll meet up wit ya'll.....mediator.....you know...since latin's buyin and all.....anyone else??
> *



Ive got some issues I would like to talk about too... where we meeting?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 01:40 PM~7602204
> *Ive got some issues I would like to talk about too... where we meeting?
> *


hooters 290.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 12:41 PM~7602208
> *hooters 290.
> *



tomorrow?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2007, 12:33 PM~7602164
> *some folks dont have the slightest clue lol
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 01:42 PM~7602216
> *tomorrow?
> *


tusnalgas


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 12:40 PM~7602204
> *Ive got some issues I would like to talk about too... where we meeting?
> *


SNJ issues....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:43 PM~7602228
> *SNJ issues....
> *



nah... hater issues...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 12:41 PM~7602208
> *hooters 290.
> *


shit i'm down....if ya'll for real.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:45 PM~7602246
> *shit i'm down....if ya'll for real.....
> *



latin said tusnalgas so :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 12:45 PM~7602244
> *nah... hater issues...
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn....must had been a lot of haters....noone is talkin now.. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:50 PM~7602285
> *damn....must had been a lot of haters....noone is talkin now.. :biggrin:
> *



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 01:45 PM~7602246
> *shit i'm down....if ya'll for real.....
> *


UMM.. thought we pointed this out.. you must apply for a pass ahead of time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 01:50 PM~7602285
> *damn....must had been a lot of haters....noone is talkin now.. :biggrin:
> *


was out in the shop.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 12:52 PM~7602307
> *UMM..    thought we pointed this out.. you must apply for a pass ahead of time.
> *


i thought you left with the rest of the haterz.......you not invited now.... :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2007, 12:30 PM~7601733
> *i been putting it down all up and down murphy, tx parkway. s main, w.orem. so it aint nothin new for a low to pass thru here. u must have been in fresno, with the other beatwood  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know what you're talking about ... but fuck you anyway ... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 11:57 AM~7601913
> *theres a couple of racist people here.. blacco. :0
> *


All I am going to say on the matter is that what is said in the dark soon comes to light and .....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 12:30 PM~7602140
> *go back to the kitchen  :uh:
> *


fk u!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man why the fk is everyone fkn cussin?????


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

fock this shyt!!! Im out this bish...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 2 2007, 01:55 PM~7602340
> *I don't know what you're talking about ... but fuck you anyway ...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 02:02 PM~7602405
> *fk u!!!!!!!!!!
> *


plzfool.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 01:05 PM~7602430
> *
> *


FUCK YOU BECASUE YOU DON'T HAVE TO LIKE ME


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 01:07 PM~7602451
> *FUCK YOU BECASUE YOU DON'T HAVE TO LIKE ME
> *


Thats fucking right. 
And oh yea


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 01:07 PM~7602445
> *plzfool.
> *


imma get your gal on her ass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 02:09 PM~7602468
> *imma get your gal on her ass
> *


 damn lesbian monica :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 2 2007, 01:01 PM~7602392
> *All I am going to say on the matter is that what is said in the dark soon comes to light and .....
> 
> *



confucious sez...

what is said in the dark soon comes to light and .....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 01:10 PM~7602470
> *  damn lesbian monica  :nono:
> *


YOUR ass!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 01:10 PM~7602470
> *  damn lesbian monica  :nono:
> *



pics?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 12:03 PM~7602418
> *man why the fk is everyone fkn cussin?????
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 12:07 PM~7601975
> *anyone with tickets to sell for todays astroS game?
> *


anyone with tickets to sell for todays astroS game?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 2 2007, 01:14 PM~7602511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 02:28 PM~7602643
> *:roflmao:
> *


it ain't that funny.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 02:26 PM~7602625
> *anyone with tickets to sell for todays astroS game?
> *


asked the homeboy, he said no.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 01:34 PM~7602703
> *asked the homeboy, he said no.
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 01:31 PM~7602665
> *it ain't that funny..    :uh:
> *


who asked you?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 12:06 PM~7601974
> *x3
> yall know whats up
> *


 :wave: you forgot me too :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 03:00 PM~7602931
> *who asked you?
> *


SNJ, come check ur gurl..she gettin mouthy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 02:02 PM~7602949
> *SNJ, come check ur gurl..she gettin mouthy.
> *


LMMFAO!!!! nicca stop being foolish!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2007, 03:11 PM~7603014
> *mest up
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

big plans 2nite wif this honey dip.. one of ya'll come help me shave my back..so i don't freak her out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 03:22 PM~7603080
> *big plans 2nite wif this honey dip..    one of ya'll come help me shave my back..so i don't freak her out.
> *


i'll send the mexican that weedwacked my yard, only charges 20 bucks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 02:22 PM~7603080
> *big plans 2nite wif this honey dip..    one of ya'll come help me shave my back..so i don't freak her out.
> *


 :barf: :burn: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 03:24 PM~7603095
> *:barf:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


visual is not good :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 03:24 PM~7603095
> *:barf:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


come on.. pay you $50.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 02:34 PM~7603161
> *come on..  pay you $50.
> *


ha! nah imma pass. might break a nail. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 03:36 PM~7603172
> *ha! nah imma pass. might break a nail. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:tongue:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2007, 01:36 PM~7603172
> *ha! nah imma pass. might break a nail. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


u and ur nails


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 03:04 PM~7603391
> *u and ur nails
> *


 :tongue: hahaha!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 02:22 PM~7603080
> *big plans 2nite wif this honey dip..    one of ya'll come help me shave my back..so i don't freak her out.
> *



damn chubacca...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic the el camino is nice are u going to put hydros on it


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i miss a lot today. mac 2 lac that the first time i seen your lac up close i like the pistripes that sic did on it


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

A little fun from this sunday.... I havent finished yet, but my a.d.d. kicked in and I got a little distracted...Javier was being a funny man hahahha so here ya go..one extra turn deserves another.  :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 2 2007, 07:34 PM~7605196
> *was up sic the el camino is nice are u going to put hydros on it
> *


yes he is gonna put hydros.....4 pumps.....when we bought him the car we told him to take his time on it. he is started off good---car, rims, new tires and all of us for help and support...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 2 2007, 09:04 PM~7605871
> *yes he is gonna put hydros.....4 pumps.....when we bought him the car we told him to take his time on it. he is started off good---car, rims, new tires and all of us for help and support...
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 2 2007, 07:36 PM~7605217
> *i miss a lot today. mac 2 lac that the first time i seen your lac up close i like the pistripes that sic did on it
> *



thank you sir...was that you in the linc with the cont kit on the trunk?...if so...i liked that...definately something different...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

fuck that i got me sum new choppaz










:biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah thats my toy car

slim you almost run over chicken boy


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up vandalized318 how was the trip last nigth


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2007, 09:23 PM~7605985
> *fuck that i got me sum new choppaz
> 
> 
> ...



hell yea slim u pimpin now mayne!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my bad i was swangin in tha Q45 its my dads but i keep it clean had to leave cuz he wanted his shit back


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 2 2007, 10:26 PM~7606003
> *hell yea slim u pimpin now mayne!!!!!!!!
> *


i keep telllin yall fools im choppin these hoes up :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody knows if the rear axel of an 84 cutlass will fit a 76 montecarlo


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2007, 09:27 PM~7606010
> *i keep telllin yall fools im choppin these hoes up :biggrin:
> *



yea mayne, cant wait to see tha ride....


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 2 2007, 09:25 PM~7605996
> *was up vandalized318 how was the trip last nigth
> *



I was allright, I'm in New Orleans now. I was cool getting together this weekend.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

they send me to dallas to pick some shit up but wasnt ready so they pay me to drive empty back home


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Apr 2 2007, 09:28 PM~7606018
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is swangin customs still open...if so...where??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2007, 10:38 PM~7606111
> *is swangin customs still open...if so...where??
> *


hwy6 and w little york not to far from the old shop


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

slo which car was yours


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 2 2007, 09:58 PM~7606283
> *slo which car was yours
> *


no car at the park  rode undercover.

mines are at my shop being built up from the ground up similtaneously :biggrin: 

i was just there with my car club supporting , plaque in hand and all. ride or no ride gotta make my presence.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2007, 10:23 PM~7605985
> *fuck that i got me sum new choppaz
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 2 2007, 06:34 PM~7605196
> *was up sic the el camino is nice are u going to put hydros on it
> *


yup.. only way to do it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 10:49 PM~7606695
> *yup.. only way to do it
> *



bag it.


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2007, 10:23 PM~7605985
> *fuck that i got me sum new choppaz
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 07:01 AM~7607991
> *bag it.
> :biggrin:
> *


on 24's


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man I feel like being an ass hole today. :biggrin: um gonna see if I can get some fools written up .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

P.O.P tonight to celebrate Dena's last day to say shes in her 20's. homegirl you're gettin old!! :roflmao:


hope it doesnt rain! (knock on wood)


and for the cochinos...im not talkin bout that kinda wood! :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 08:45 AM~7608221
> *P.O.P tonight to celebrate Dena's last day to say shes in her 20's. homegirl you're gettin old!! :roflmao:
> hope it doesnt rain! (knock on wood)
> and for the cochinos...im not talkin bout that kinda wood! :angel:
> *


 :uh: i'll be there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 07:45 AM~7608221
> *P.O.P tonight to celebrate Dena's last day to say shes in her 20's. homegirl you're gettin old!! :roflmao:
> hope it doesnt rain! (knock on wood)
> and for the cochinos...im not talkin bout that kinda wood! :angel:
> *



Its going to rain...

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont drink that much though.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 07:45 AM~7608216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of the whole thing?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 07:53 AM~7608245
> *Its going to rain...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


True


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 07:53 AM~7608243
> *:uh:  i'll be there.
> *


  

free beer with the P.O.P flyer. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 3 2007, 08:55 AM~7608254
> *Pics of the whole thing?
> *












i was like "bitch wheres my rim" 

he was like "look man.. i'm sorry. i don't want no trouble"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 07:53 AM~7608245
> *Its going to rain...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HATER! :angry: 

if it does we'll just have to move the party somewhere else.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 08:58 AM~7608264
> *
> 
> free beer with the P.O.P flyer. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: beer is for dudes that have a patch on their work shirt with their name on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 08:59 AM~7608271
> *HATER! :angry:
> 
> if it does we'll just have to move the party somewhere else.
> *


palace inn


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 07:59 AM~7608273
> *:uh:  beer is for dudes that have a patch on their work shirt with their name on it.
> *


my bad! i forgot you drink wine coolers.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 08:02 AM~7608280
> *palace inn
> *


 :nono: 

it aint that kinda party!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:04 AM~7608290
> *my bad! i forgot you drink wine coolers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 08:06 AM~7608299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



x 100000000000000


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 08:09 AM~7608315
> *:biggrin:
> *



p.p.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 09:10 AM~7608321
> *p.p.
> *


PURO PEDO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:04 AM~7608290
> *my bad! i forgot you drink wine coolers.
> *


IT WAS RUM. AINT NO WINE IN IT.. o' jammin da lanier actin azz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:09 AM~7608315
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 08:12 AM~7608330
> *PURO PEDO
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 09:15 AM~7608346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

All done.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 09:17 AM~7608351
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 08:15 AM~7608343
> *IT WAS RUM.  AINT NO WINE IN IT..  o'  jammin da lanier actin azz
> *


still a wine cooler in my book! :biggrin: 


nothing wrong with freestyle music fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:21 AM~7608368
> *still a wine cooler in my book!  :biggrin:
> nothing wrong with freestyle music fool.
> *


freestyle? what so freestyle about it?


and from what i remember.. yo azz was skurred to drink.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 08:20 AM~7608364
> *
> 
> 
> ...




take that bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:21 AM~7608368
> *still a wine cooler in my book!  :biggrin:
> nothing wrong with freestyle music fool.
> *


X2, but linear sucks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 09:21 AM~7608371
> *X2, but linear sucks
> *


she was all singing along and tappin her feet.. thought she was gonna bust out in some 80's dance moves..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 08:21 AM~7608369
> *freestyle?    what so freestyle about it?
> and from what i remember.. yo azz was skurred to drink.
> *


skurred to drink...haha! shit you dont know me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 09:21 AM~7608370
> *take that bishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


it's only a trailer


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 08:21 AM~7608371
> *X2, but linear sucks
> *


:roflmao: you didnt even play them that day!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 08:25 AM~7608388
> *it's only a trailer
> 
> 
> ...



Im going to have to watch that one...

looks riveting.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:25 AM~7608387
> *skurred to drink...haha! shit you dont know me.
> *


i know i know i know.. you use to be a chola back in da days.. we all saw the picture.. blah blah blah.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 08:23 AM~7608379
> *she was all singing along and tappin her feet..  thought she was gonna bust out in some 80's dance moves..
> *


dayum fool! you really was watching me huh? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 08:26 AM~7608401
> *i know i know i know.. you use to be a chola back in da days.. we all saw the picture..  blah blah blah.
> *


nah. not me. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:25 AM~7608393
> *:roflmao: you didnt even play them that day!
> *


yeah he did.. you were singing along like it you was at a kareoke club.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:26 AM~7608402
> *dayum fool! you really was watching me huh? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


everybody was.. thats when cops came and said to keep it down.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:25 AM~7608393
> *:roflmao: you didnt even play them that day!
> *


i played you one song by stevie b. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 09:30 AM~7608422
> *i played you one song by stevie b.  :uh:
> *


stevie b..linear.. all sounds same to me.. just like ranchero/tejano/northteno.. all same. . mojo shyt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 09:34 AM~7608444
> *stevie b..linear.. all sounds same to me..  just like ranchero/tejano/northteno.. all same. .    mojo shyt
> *


true, like today's rap, plain moyo bullshit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 09:36 AM~7608455
> *true, like today's rap, plain moyo bullshit
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 08:45 AM~7608221
> *P.O.P tonight to celebrate Dena's last day to say shes in her 20's. homegirl you're gettin old!! :roflmao:
> hope it doesnt rain! (knock on wood)
> and for the cochinos...im not talkin bout that kinda wood! :angel:
> *


 Girl, you know it's my 10th annual 21st Birthday party! lol :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 09:45 AM~7608501
> * Girl, you know it's my 10th annual 21st Birthday party! lol :roflmao: :happysad:
> *


i remember when you were young


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 09:46 AM~7608509
> *i remember when you were young
> *


i remember when you had hair  








:roflmao: just fkn wit you Latin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 09:45 AM~7608501
> * Girl, you know it's my 10th annual 21st Birthday party! lol :roflmao: :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 09:47 AM~7608512
> *i remember when you had hair
> :roflmao: just fkn wit you Latin :biggrin:
> *


at least someone does because i don't :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 08:27 AM~7608408
> *yeah he did..  you were singing along like it you was at a kareoke club.
> *


 :roflmao: 

shut the hell up!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 08:30 AM~7608422
> *i played you one song by stevie b.  :uh:
> *


jammin'!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 07:58 AM~7608266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what i really said was.....fk yo rim bish... :angry: ......you better leave before i put this capala on jack stands and use your rims for bbq pits :angry: 


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 3 2007, 08:04 AM~7608290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that's soooo wrong......but funny.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 08:45 AM~7608501
> * Girl, you know it's my 10th annual 21st Birthday party! lol :roflmao: :happysad:
> *


do you mean youre 10th annual 20th bday party! are you already drunk or is old age already kickin in? :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 08:47 AM~7608512
> *i remember when you had hair
> :roflmao: just fkn wit you Latin :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:56 AM~7608579
> *do you mean youre 10th annual 20th bday party! are you already drunk or is old age already kickin in? :roflmao:
> *


you must be drunk!! lol this is my 10th time celebrating turning 21  lol ... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 08:57 AM~7608598
> *you must be drunk!! lol this is my 10th time celebrating turning 21   lol ... :roflmao:
> *


yea i am.  :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Apr 2 2007, 10:28 PM~7606018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 08:41 AM~7608484
> *:0
> *


Guy said. Can't do no more side jobs at his work. Boss don't lettem. When you lookin to get that particular caddy sprayed? Soon or when you find someone you trust?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 06:45 AM~7608216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 07:45 AM~7608501
> * Girl, you know it's my 10th annual 21st Birthday party! lol :roflmao: :happysad:
> *


sorry homie i gotta work. but next week im working dayshift, so see ya there


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 3 2007, 09:59 AM~7608615
> *Guy said. Can't do no more side jobs at his work. Boss don't lettem. When you lookin to get that particular caddy sprayed? Soon or when you find someone you trust?
> *


both!!


 Thanks for lookin out..... The ppl I use now just dont have time  This car has to be on point so I may wait on my ppl's  





grillz

Houston isnt even on the board


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena how old are u gona be?? 34?? damn im glad time is still on my side


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 10:11 AM~7608692
> *dena how old are u gona be?? 34?? damn im glad time is still on my side
> *


shut up fool ... I'm going to be 30! 30 and Flirty and Thriving! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 10:11 AM~7608692
> *dena how old are u gona be?? 34?? damn im glad time is still on my side
> *


34? DAMN THATS OLD


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:16 AM~7608734
> *34? DAMN THATS OLD
> *


  I'M GOING TO BE 30!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 10:20 AM~7608756
> * I'M GOING TO BE 30!
> *


oh. not as old then. and happy birthday.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:21 AM~7608763
> *oh.  not as old then.  and happy birthday.
> *


:buttkick: THANKS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Dont woman hit there sexual peek at 30? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 10:22 AM~7608771
> *Dont woman hit there sexual peek at 30? :biggrin:
> *


wouldnt know..after 20.. i dont mess with em.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh.. :angry: 68 is ready..but weather is crap.. wont be picking up til thru or fri.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 10:22 AM~7608771
> *Dont woman hit there sexual peek at 30? :biggrin:
> *


  :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:22 AM~7608776
> *wouldnt know..after 20.. i dont mess with em.
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 10:25 AM~7608791
> *  :yes:
> *


prove it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:22 AM~7608776
> *wouldnt know..after 20.. i dont mess with em.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 08:13 AM~7608712
> *shut up fool ... I'm going to be 30!  30 and Flirty and Thriving! lol :biggrin:
> *


glad im only 26.i still have about 6 years to get on your level  




:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Apr 3 2007, 10:25 AM~7608791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:25 AM~7608796
> *prove it
> *


:twak: :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 10:26 AM~7608800
> *glad im only 26.i still have about 6 years to get on your level
> :uh:
> *


bought my townhome on memorial at 24


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm just fk'n wif ya'll. i'm 34 my damn self.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 10:26 AM~7608800
> *glad im only 26.i still have about 6 years to get on your level
> :uh:
> *


26 ... shit, its all down hill after 25! You better start looking for a girl and having some babies before your thingy stops working!! :roflmao: jk :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 10:28 AM~7608816
> *26 ... shit, its all down hill after 25! You better start looking for a girl and having some babies before your thingy stops working!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 09:25 AM~7608796
> *prove it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 10:28 AM~7608816
> *26 ... shit, its all down hill after 25! You better start looking for a girl and having some babies before your thingy stops working!!  :roflmao: jk :tongue:
> *


kneegrow!!!!! :angry: 

I'm 36 and still no babies :angel: 

muuledeek still workie though :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 10:27 AM~7608811
> *bought my townhome on memorial at 24
> *


had my townhome in Uptown Dallas at 19 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:29 AM~7608823
> *kneegrow!!!!!  :angry:
> 
> I'm 36 and still no babies  :angel:
> *


sometimes.. shooting blanks is a good thing. no child support.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:29 AM~7608823
> *kneegrow!!!!!  :angry:
> 
> I'm 36 and still no babies  :angel:
> *


you shoot dust now its too late for you :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Jones VS Jones up in this mug.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 09:28 AM~7608816
> *26 ... shit, its all down hill after 25! You better start looking for a girl and having some babies before your thingy stops working!!  :roflmao: jk :tongue:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

viagra.com


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 3 2007, 10:30 AM~7608827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: double burn! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 09:30 AM~7608829
> *you shoot dust now its too late for you :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 10:29 AM~7608825
> *had my townhome in Uptown Dallas at 19  :0
> *


I was still hustlein cadillac parts out my trunk at 19 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i wouldnt mind shooting dust. cause i likes to hit it raw.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 10:30 AM~7608835
> *:roflmao: double burn! :roflmao:
> *


It's all cool. Only got to spend $ on one kid. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:32 AM~7608845
> *i wouldnt mind shooting dust.    cause i likes to hit it raw.
> *


i'm sure monica would love that. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 10:31 AM~7608842
> *I was still hustlein cadillac parts out my trunk at 19 :cheesy:
> *


i was selling 1st generation gameboys i stole from warehouse job, out of truck of seville at milby when i was 17.. what u know about that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:32 AM~7608846
> *It's all cool.  Only got to spend $ on one kid.  :biggrin:
> *


Having a step son is cool.... hes 9 so no cleaning up baby shit :cheesy: Im cool if i dont have any of my own


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:33 AM~7608851
> *i'm sure monica would love that.  :0
> *


well, i wasn't making her an off.. was just saying.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 09:33 AM~7608851
> *i'm sure monica would love that.  :0
> *


biatch plz!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:35 AM~7608859
> *well, i wasn't making her an off.. was just saying.
> *


man everyone saw how giggly and shy she got around you. was like a kindergarten crush up in that mug. ithinkshestillwantsyou


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 10:34 AM~7608857
> *Having a step son is cool.... hes 9 so no cleaning up baby shit :cheesy: Im cool if i dont have any of my own
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll o' bradys bunch actin azz's can take care of my kids then. save me some $


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:34 AM~7608854
> *i was selling 1st generation gameboys i stole from warehouse job, out of truck of seville at milby when i was 17..  what u know about that.
> *


Homie I was selling cadillac rims and vogues out my 81 fleet coupe trunk at 16. 
I had the HOOK UP at the cadillac dealer down the street from my house...  I would pay the guy for the shit and he would tell me "im putting this cash in the petty cash for the sevice dept" LOL!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 10:38 AM~7608879
> *Homie I was selling cadillac rims and vogues out my 81 fleet coupe trunk at 16.
> I had the HOOK UP at the cadillac dealer down the street from my house...  I would pay the guy for the shit and he would tell me "im putting this cash in the petty cash for the sevice dept" LOL!!!!
> *


i was slanging mota to the cholitos at the age of 16 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how i was rolling at 17.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:40 AM~7608886
> *i was slanging mota to the cholitos at the age of 16  :0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 09:36 AM~7608867
> *man everyone saw how giggly and shy she got around you.  was like a kindergarten crush up in that mug.  ithinkshestillwantsyou
> *


youre stupid latin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 10:43 AM~7608899
> *:nono:
> *


someone had to support their habits.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 10:43 AM~7608902
> *<s>youre</s> you're stupid latin.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:42 AM~7608898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bought my 1st fleet coupe for $600 sold for $2400 a year later


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

arabretard was that your lolo at the planet zone sat the 4 door cutlass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 10:45 AM~7608919
> *Bought my 1st fleet coupe for $600 sold for $2400 a year later
> *


took that seville off my uncle that went to prison. free of charge. suppose to give it back when he got out.. but man got 60 years. car done been gone.. he still in da joint.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 09:08 AM~7608677
> *both!!
> Thanks for lookin out..... The ppl I use now just dont have time   This car has to be on point so I may wait on my ppl's
> *


I heard that. Never can be too picky. I'm gonna try and get few pics of my painters work. See if its to your liking. If so go from there. 
High quality shit. Show bikes and hot rods type shit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:48 AM~7608934
> *took that seville off my uncle that went to prison.  free of charge.  suppose to give it back when he got out.. but man got  60 years.    car done been gone.. he still in da joint.
> *


sux


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 10:46 AM~7608924
> *arabretard was that your lolo at the planet zone sat the 4 door cutlass
> *


ya it was. i saw yall drive through but my car was on the street


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 3 2007, 10:49 AM~7608940
> *I heard that. Never can be too picky. I'm gonna try  and get few pics of my painters work. See if its to your liking. If so go from there.
> High quality shit. Show bikes and hot rods type shit
> 
> *


Thank


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i seen it there before


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 10:51 AM~7608958
> *i seen it there before
> *


its up there everytime they have a meet. i must have missed the last time you came thru, cause i dont remember seeing any lows there. that must have been when i went to go uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 08:28 AM~7608816
> *26 ... shit, its all down hill after 25! You better start looking for a girl and having some babies before your thingy stops working!!  :roflmao: jk :tongue:
> *


i dont make babies. thats for fools that make love.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 3 2007, 08:27 AM~7608811
> *bought my townhome on memorial at 24
> *


cool but this isnt HAR.com.

so how many lifted rides have u had


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 11:10 AM~7609073
> *cool but this isnt HAR.com.
> 
> so how many lifted rides have u had
> *


At least went I sell my shit I ALWAYS make money and not break even


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow thats alot of lifted cars


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 11:13 AM~7609097
> *wow thats alot of lifted cars
> *


if thats all you got on me well...... Lol... Nevermind!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh ya. the house is in my name, not the tjones either


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 09:16 AM~7609124
> *:0
> *


what about you too bitch this is layitlow.com. get in where u fit in


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 11:18 AM~7609142
> *what about you too bitch this is layitlow.com.  get in where u fit in
> *


i lay it deep ask a few of yo ex's.. they know


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 11:16 AM~7609118
> *oh ya. the house is in my name, not the tjones either
> *


Keep going homie.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok. 

Final interview for NC job in 30 min. hno: hno: 

inside source said offer to be extended at end of interview.... :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 09:20 AM~7609156
> *i lay it deep    ask a few of yo ex's..  they know
> *


lolol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 11:20 AM~7609160
> *ok.
> 
> Final interview for NC job in 30 min.  hno:  hno:
> ...


sure it'll go fine.. sure you and nochonies gonna be happy in NC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 11:20 AM~7609160
> *ok.
> 
> Final interview for NC job in 30 min.  hno:  hno:
> ...


You in town or out of town?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 09:21 AM~7609170
> *sure it'll go fine..  sure you and nochonies gonna be happy in NC
> *


so the rumors are true :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 11:21 AM~7609170
> *sure it'll go fine..  sure you and nochonies gonna be happy in NC
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 11:20 AM~7609167
> *lolol
> *


ah puto.. give me ride to scoop up 68 thursday.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:21 AM~7609171
> *You in town or out of town?
> *



Im in H-town.

Conference call and all... LOL! 

pinchays bolios.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hmm... they both love soccer futbol, both are chilangos, both are trying to reach their roots of the homeland .. hmm.... :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 11:21 AM~7609175
> *so the rumors are true  :0  :0
> *


 :werd:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

All lies I tell you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 11:24 AM~7609202
> *All lies I tell you.
> *


admitting is the first step to recovery


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

guess i wont be needing this after all..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 09:22 AM~7609181
> *ah puto.. give me ride to scoop up 68 thursday.
> *


make it early friday morning and i can do it. good friday is going to be a "GOOD FRIDAY" even for the haters :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 11:26 AM~7609212
> *guess i wont be needing this after all..
> 
> 
> ...


we tried


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

since we on the subject or rumors and pinche chismosos who don't have their facts straight.. 

wanna clear something up..

i have NO AFFILIATION with any car club, nor am i in discussions with.. or considering joing one at the moment. i'm cool with alot of clubs.. but thats where it ends.. day i join up with a club.. let ya'll know.. til then.. all that yappin you hear is b/s..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 11:27 AM~7609224
> *make it early friday morning and i can do it. good friday is going to be a "GOOD FRIDAY" even for the haters  :biggrin:
> *


naw.. its cool.. just got off phone, got ride lined up already.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:21 AM~7609170
> *sure it'll go fine..  sure you and nochonies gonna be happy in NC
> *


 :twak: youre a dayum fool.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:32 AM~7609261
> *:twak: youre a dayum fool.
> *


*God, grant me the serenity
To accept the things I cannot change,
Courage to change the things I can,
and wisdom to know the difference.*


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:32 AM~7609261
> *:twak: youre a dayum fool.
> *


what i say? it was just a joke? did that joke reveal something that was a secret? 

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 10:21 AM~7609175
> *so the rumors are true  :0  :0
> *


alright chismoso! keep listening to the rumors.


bunch of gossiping grown ass men. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:36 AM~7608867
> *man everyone saw how giggly and shy she got around you.  was like a kindergarten crush up in that mug.  ithinkshestillwantsyou
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:23 AM~7609198
> *hmm... they both love soccer futbol, both are chilangos, both are trying to reach their roots of the homeland ..  hmm....  :scrutinize:
> *


you got too much time on your hands to be remembering this kinda stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:33 AM~7609273
> *alright chismoso! keep listening to the rumors.
> bunch of gossiping grown ass men.  :uh:
> :teehee!:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:33 AM~7609273
> *alright chismoso! keep listening to the rumors.
> bunch of gossiping grown ass men.  :uh:
> *


yeah.. those fkr's


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:33 AM~7609269
> *what i say?  it was just a joke?  did that joke reveal something that was a secret?
> 
> :0
> *


ha, ha, ha. :uh: 


i knew ppl would start assuming. keep on assuming...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:34 AM~7609281
> *you got too much time on your hands to be remembering this kinda stuff.
> *


 :dunno: 

i just remember our soccer arguments, that's all


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:35 AM~7609290
> *ha, ha, ha.  :uh:
> i knew ppl would start assuming. keep on assuming...
> *


 :dunno: i aint assume shyt.. i was just bullshyting.. go listen to some stevie b and calm da fk down. dang.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:33 AM~7609273
> *alright chismoso! keep listening to the rumors.
> bunch of gossiping grown ass men.  :uh:
> *


actually i was just bullshittin about any rumors, but u just gave yourself away.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:35 AM~7609290
> *ha, ha, ha.  :uh:
> i knew ppl would start assuming. keep on assuming...
> *


and i also thought it was just rumors. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

and ppl wonder the reason for my signatures.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:36 AM~7609304
> *and ppl wonder the reason for my signatures.
> *


ole instigating ass /\/\/\


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:36 AM~7609304
> *and ppl wonder the reason for my signatures.
> *


im just tryin to help you out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 11:36 AM~7609301
> *actually i was just bullshittin about any rumors, but u just gave yourself away.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 10:36 AM~7609301
> *actually i was just bullshittin about any rumors, but u just gave yourself away.
> *


i didnt give shit away. me and ellie are just cool.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:36 AM~7609304
> *and ppl wonder the reason for my signatures.
> *


i heard Hny Brn Eyz :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uh oh.. now she aint claiming him. :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 10:37 AM~7609312
> *im just tryin to help you out
> *


no need to. ill ask next time i want your help.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:38 AM~7609316
> *i didnt give shit away. me and ellie are just cool.
> But i wish ellie would give me a chance to make his life a happy one
> *


  ellie is cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 3 2007, 10:39 AM~7609323
> *i heard Hny Brn Eyz :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

crazy fuckers....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i aint trying to start no drama...


but damn ellie.. you gonna put up wif that shyt? 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

boss lady wanna talk to me about internet time.. if i dont come back.. i'll miss ya'll :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 11:42 AM~7609352
> *boss lady wanna talk to me about internet time.. if i dont come back.. i'll miss ya'll  :tears:
> *


vaya con dios big homeskillet. we all get that at one time or another.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 11:42 AM~7609359
> *vaya con dios big homeskillet.  we all get that at one time or another.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. im back.. nothing big.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:48 AM~7609399
> *ok.. im back.. nothing big.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:36 AM~7609304
> *and ppl wonder the reason for my signatures.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 11:48 AM~7609399
> *ok.. im back.. nothing big.
> *


***** was shittin bricks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 10:49 AM~7609402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

CRAZY FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Double Shockers!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 3 2007, 11:52 AM~7609424
> ****** was shittin bricks
> *


no i wan't.. i walked in there.. and said "sup?"
she like "you on lunch?" i'm like "yup" she like "oh.nevermind then"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2007, 11:56 AM~7609453
> *Double Shockers!!
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. what i say other day.. so many suckers trying to download my style. i'm feeling like a ringtone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 09:39 AM~7609325
> *no need to. ill ask next time i want your help.
> *


lose the tude, dude

before i flex my pimp muscle


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 11:01 AM~7609498
> *lose the tude, dude
> 
> before i flex my pimp muscle
> *


muscle.... :roflmao: 

aint no one got an attitude. im chillin.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 10:04 AM~7609517
> *muscle.... :roflmao:
> 
> aint no one got an attitude. im chillin.
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 12:00 PM~7609494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 12:04 PM~7609517
> *muscle.... :roflmao:
> 
> aint no one got an attitude. im chillin.
> *


where that $ you owe me?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 11:07 AM~7609549
> *where that $ you owe me?
> *


i owe you?? :ugh: shit, you got the wrong girl.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 12:12 PM~7609578
> *i owe you?? :ugh: shit, you got the wrong girl.
> *


OOPS.. quoted wrong person.. that was meant for lone star.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

was watching spaceballs other day... forgot main characters name was Lone Star..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am sooo confused now..  :dunno:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 09:58 AM~7609471
> *umm..  what i say other day..    so many suckers trying to download my style. i'm feeling like a ringtone.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*got that shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He shoots, he scores!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ill be moving the f**k outta Houston in 3 weeks fuckers!!!!!!!*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

*WANT YOUR RIDE IN A VIDEO?*

April 10th Rob G, Lil Keke and Slim Thug are going to shoot the video for Reppin My Block. my boy Tito is Rob G's DJ and wants me to let all the h-town low lows know that they want them in their video! i dont have all the details im just the messanger. if you want your ride to be in the video email my boy tito at _[email protected]_. along with the email please include a picture of your low. he will give you all the information pertaining location, time, etc...go out there and represent htown!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 10:32 AM~7609717
> *got that shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> He shoots, he scores!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



Congrats on the job!!! I moved from the east coast to Houston, big change. Wish I could go back. Different setting, different way of life. Congrats!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Apr 3 2007, 12:32 PM~7609717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY 1 QUESTION.. HOW MUCH $ WE TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 3 2007, 11:37 AM~7609754
> *Congrats on the job!!! I moved from the east coast to Houston, big change. Wish I could go back. Different setting, different way of life. Congrats!!!
> *



Thanks Bro! 

More money, More responsibility but with the way the US keeps getting into wars It would be a pretty secure job... :roflmao: The job is for a defense contractor.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 08:22 AM~7608776
> *wouldnt know..after 20.. i dont mess with em.
> *


LOL....i thought 17... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 12:39 PM~7609764
> *
> ONLY 1 QUESTION..  HOW MUCH $ WE TALKING ABOUT?
> *


i dont think there is any money involved. do it for the love of the city


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2007, 12:41 PM~7609788
> *LOL....i thought 17... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT WAS WHEN I WAS 22.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 12:42 PM~7609791
> *i dont think there is any money involved. do it for the love of the city
> *


dammit.. if its one of those all fk'n day shoots.. they better at least feed a ******.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 11:39 AM~7609764
> *CONGRATS..
> ONLY 1 QUESTION..  HOW MUCH $ WE TALKING ABOUT?
> *



thanks!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 10:42 AM~7609792
> *THAT WAS WHEN  I WAS 22.
> *


hey bastard i chunk the duece at ya sunday and you stuck your nose up and rolled by...... :angry:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 10:41 AM~7609785
> *Thanks Bro!
> 
> More money, More responsibility but with the way the US keeps getting into wars It would be a pretty secure job...  :roflmao:  The job is for a defense contractor.
> *


Watch the roads in North Cakalakie...went to a show in Greenville once, ended up disturbing a kkk meeting or something...was approached by a Marilyn Manson look a like and asked to leave or else... hno:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 12:43 PM~7609805
> *dammit..  if its one of those all fk'n day shoots..  they better at least feed a ******.
> *


lol maybe dawg i dont know. email tito and he will let you know everything. make sure to tell him youre from layitlow  

[email protected]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 3 2007, 11:47 AM~7609838
> *Watch the roads in North Cakalakie...went to a show in Greenville once, ended up disturbing a kkk meeting or something...was approached by a Marilyn Manson look a like and asked to leave or else... hno:
> *



:0 :0 

Ill be hanging out mostly in or around the Marine bases out there... Cherry Point etc.

My brother out there is an Marine Vet, he'll have my back... :guns:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 10:50 AM~7609868
> *:0  :0
> 
> Ill be hanging out mostly in or around the Marine bases out there... Cherry Point etc.
> ...


Cool, still doing graphic design out there or the job is completely something else?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 3 2007, 11:52 AM~7609875
> *Cool, still doing graphic design out there or the job is completely something else?
> *




Laying out manuals, more technical stuff... but the pay and benefits are worth the lower level of creativity needed....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Congrats mayne!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 12:03 PM~7609940
> *Congrats mayne!
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 11:39 AM~7609764
> *CONGRATS..
> ONLY 1 QUESTION..  HOW MUCH $ WE TALKING ABOUT?
> *


If its anything like Chingo Blings shoot...you will probably show up early, not get fed, no money...and when the artist shows up, he'll ignore you and walk right past you. I guess its called handling his business, but if the people and their cars werent there....there would be no business to handle. At least say wassup to some people.....provide bottled water or some damn thing. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 12:05 PM~7609948
> *
> *


i think this calls for you to post up some pics of lowriders....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 11:41 AM~7609785
> *Thanks Bro!
> 
> More money, More responsibility but with the way the US keeps getting into wars It would be a pretty secure job...  :roflmao:  The job is for a defense contractor.
> *



CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!!!!  WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY THE BEST!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 12:06 PM~7609961
> *i think this calls for you to post up some pics of lowriders....
> *



SNJ is dead.....get over it....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 12:07 PM~7609966
> *SNJ is dead.....get over it....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 11:42 AM~7609791
> *i dont think there is any money involved. do it for the love of the city
> *



Rob G is a cool cat, that would be enough reason. He isnt a showboat. Down to earth guy.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2007, 01:06 PM~7609958
> *If its anything like Chingo Blings shoot...you will probably show up early, not get fed, no money...and when the artist shows up, he'll ignore you and walk right past you.  I guess its called handling his business, but if the people and their cars werent there....there would be no business to handle.  At least say wassup to some people.....provide bottled water or some damn thing. :uh:
> *


well i dont know how chingo bling is around "normal people", but ive been around rob g enough to know that hes just like everyone else. one of the coolest cats youll ever meet.


JUST FOUND OUT MORE INFO: this will not just be a video shoot, it is also going to be a BBQ. for those of you worried about food/drinks that is going to be taken care of. there is going to be a domino tourney as well as dice. it sounds like a all day event but looks like its going to be more fun than i thought 

once again heres the email you need to send a message to
[email protected]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 12:07 PM~7609963
> *CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!!!!   WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY THE BEST!!!
> *



thanks mayne!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 12:07 PM~7609966
> *SNJ is dead.....get over it....
> *


SNJ : CALI Edition


Maybe its time for Firmelows to pick up the torch and run with it...well carry on the SNJ name.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2007, 01:08 PM~7609971
> *Rob G is a cool cat, that would be enough reason.  He isnt a showboat.  Down to earth guy.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2007, 12:11 PM~7609993
> *SNJ : CALI Edition
> Maybe its time for Firmelows to pick up the torch and run with it...well carry on the SNJ name.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I talked to him for a bit at Crome for the Vida Guerra event I took pictures at.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2007, 12:11 PM~7609993
> *SNJ : CALI Edition
> Maybe its time for Firmelows to pick up the torch and run with it...well carry on the SNJ name.
> *



:0 :0 

He'll have the crowd waiting years for the re-release cause he cant finish a story... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 12:15 PM~7610021
> *:0  :0
> 
> He'll have the crowd waiting years for the re-release cause he cant finish a story...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


lol how do u know it isnt already done? ......anyways ellie wouldn't give up the name


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 3 2007, 12:44 PM~7609822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm staying home.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 12:20 PM~7610045
> *lol how do u know it isnt already done? ......anyways ellie wouldn't give up the name
> *



Its not done...  

nah, Ill sell it...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

congrats on your new job sixfoss


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 11:21 AM~7610051
> *did i? my bad..  i was about to puke..  was hung over from nite before.
> i'm staying home.
> *


how u gona be hung over and u drinking drinks with fruit and cherries in them


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 12:22 PM~7610054
> *Its not done...
> 
> nah, Ill sell it...
> *


$5.00


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 12:26 PM~7610070
> *congrats on your new job sixfoss
> *



thanks!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 12:26 PM~7610071
> *how u gona be hung over and u drinking drinks with fruit and cherries in them
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 12:27 PM~7610077
> *$5.00
> *


ok.






















no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

congrats ellie! when are we moving? :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:28 AM~7610089
> *congrats ellie! when are we moving? :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


over my dead body


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 12:28 PM~7610094
> *over my dead body
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

my room ready to be moved in?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 12:32 PM~7609717
> *got that shyt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> He shoots, he scores!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


you taking your wife?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 12:28 PM~7610089
> *congrats ellie! when are we moving? :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *



shhhh.... dont tell them yet.


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 12:28 PM~7610094
> *over my dead body
> *



:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 11:30 AM~7610104
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> my room ready to be moved in?
> *


naw its already occupied. go with ellie :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2007, 01:06 PM~7609958
> *If its anything like Chingo Blings shoot...you will probably show up early, not get fed, no money...and when the artist shows up, he'll ignore you and walk right past you.  I guess its called handling his business, but if the people and their cars werent there....there would be no business to handle.  At least say wassup to some people.....provide bottled water or some damn thing. :uh:
> *


figures...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

happy early birthday "denasaur" gettin up there lil buddy 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixfoss do u have any old issues left from snj left that u want to sell


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 11:36 AM~7610139
> *sixfoss do u have any old issues left from snj left that u want to sell
> *


i do...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 01:26 PM~7610071
> *how u gona be hung over and u drinking drinks with fruit and cherries in them
> *


fk u and your aquafina lite i was drankin rum/coke and taking shots fri nite.. til 5am.. while you were sippin that bottled water.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 01:36 PM~7610139
> *sixfoss do u have any old issues left from snj left that u want to sell
> *


i think everybody does.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 12:36 PM~7610139
> *sixfoss do u have any old issues left from snj left that u want to sell
> *



Ive got boxes...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 12:31 PM~7610115
> *shhhh.... dont tell them yet.
> :biggrin:
> *


oh yea. i forgot. :yes:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 01:34 PM~7610129
> *happy early birthday "denasaur" gettin up there lil buddy
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 I'm going to kick your ass when I see you! oh, and Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 12:32 PM~7610120
> *naw its already occupied. go with ellie  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: forget you then punk! :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how much for 2 copys of every month that you have


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 11:37 AM~7610143
> *fk u and your aquafina lite    i was drankin rum/coke and taking shots fri nite..  til 5am..  while you were sippin that bottled water.
> *


yea while u sittin there drinkin your rum and coke some other ***** was macking your broad down.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 12:34 PM~7610129
> *happy early birthday "denasaur" gettin up there lil buddy
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMMFAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 01:39 PM~7610164
> *how much for 2 copys of every month that you have
> *


i could have got them free for you if you wouldn't of asked out in the open


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 12:39 PM~7610164
> *how much for 2 copys of every month that you have
> *


$25


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 01:39 PM~7610168
> *yea while u sittin there drinkin your rum and coke some other ***** was macking your broad down.
> *


what did i say? ain't interested in hrny.. ellie can mack her down all he wants.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 12:39 PM~7610168
> *yea while u sittin there drinkin your rum and coke some other ***** was macking your broad down.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 12:40 PM~7610178
> *what did i say?  ain't interested in hrny..  ellie can mack her down all he wants.
> *


 :uh: nicca i wasnt even there! so i wasnt me!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 01:42 PM~7610186
> *:uh: nicca i wasnt even there! so i wasnt me!
> *


you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 01:39 PM~7610168
> *yea while u sittin there drinkin your rum and coke some other ***** was macking your broad down.
> *


was she Pentecockstal???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 11:42 AM~7610189
> *was she Pentecockstal???
> *


penecockstal broads aint nothin but trouble....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 01:42 PM~7610189
> *was she Pentecockstal???
> *


thought she was cathoelic :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 12:42 PM~7610187
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 01:43 PM~7610196
> *
> *


ngaplz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 3 2007, 01:42 PM~7610186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. she had all her legs and arms. why?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 01:43 PM~7610191
> *penecockstal broads aint nothin but trouble....
> *


abadieblabadiewobadiebolaaaahaja!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 12:44 PM~7610203
> *ngaplz
> *


biatch plz!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll need jesus


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 12:50 PM~7610240
> *ya'll need jesus
> *



x50


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 01:48 PM~7610221
> *biatch plz!
> *


hoeplz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 12:52 PM~7610255
> *hoeplz
> *


chismoso plz!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2007, 01:57 PM~7610283
> *chismoso plz!
> *


antichoniezplz!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 12:36 PM~7610139
> *sixfoss do u have any old issues left from snj left that u want to sell
> *



he donated them to the refugees from new orleans......they threw them back at him....so he may have a few.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 01:01 PM~7610316
> *he donated them to the refugees from new orleans......they threw them back at him....so he may have a few.....
> *



true


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i will take 2 copys of every issue


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 3 2007, 01:09 PM~7610373
> *i will take 2 copys of every issue
> *



pm me your address and Ill send them to you.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2007, 12:22 PM~7610054
> *Its not done...
> 
> nah, Ill sell it...
> *



Nah....rather start with new name. Start fresh.. nah mean SnJ name might be jinxed :0 hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2007, 01:53 PM~7610683
> *Nah....rather start with new name.  Start fresh.. nah mean  SnJ name might be jinxed  :0  hno:
> *



heheeh....yeah.

still bringing in the money.  

unfortunately I have to send it back. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ditched work.. at da crib now.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2007, 12:34 PM~7610129
> *happy early birthday "denasaur" gettin up there lil buddy
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 12:38 PM~7610159
> * I'm going to kick your ass when I see you! oh, and Thanks  :biggrin:
> *


sorry but that had me rolling :rofl:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 01:21 PM~7610051
> *i'm staying home.
> *


its not gonna be like that chingo blings video shoot. in a previous post i stated that there is going to be a BBQ with lots of events to keep you entertained. so theres the food that you asked for :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 03:41 PM~7610981
> *its not gonna be like that chingo blings video shoot. in a previous post i stated that there is going to be a BBQ with lots of events to keep you entertained. so theres the food that you asked for  :biggrin:
> *


were you the one trying to sell that 4 door cutlass on craigslist for the longest time or is that someone else?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 03:46 PM~7611009
> *were you the one trying to sell that 4 door cutlass on craigslist for the longest time or is that someone else?
> *


not me homie. im keeping my 4 door :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

that man look pissed!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 03:47 PM~7611019
> *not me homie. im keeping my 4 door  :0
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/car/302371407.html

my bad, but that 4 door is clean though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 03:50 PM~7611035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably because he needs a corner light for his monte and i keep forgetting to call him back.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 03:50 PM~7611040
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/302371407.html
> 
> my bad, but that 4 door is clean though.
> *


those tires looks huge on that car, it needs some 13s. it would make a nice project


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 03:54 PM~7611064
> *those tires looks huge on that car. it needs some 13s
> *


boy don't know whether to be a donk or lowrider i guess.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

he dont wanna piss anybody off so he did a lil of both :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wtf? houston-imports in the house? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *arabretard, SWAT_Tito*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

takin over this mother fucker!


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey whats up peeps!?!? Yeah Im a n00b here but my lil homey arabretard has had me lurking on here for a hot minute. 

This is about the video shoot on Tuesday april 10th. Its for Reppin My Block by Rob G ft Lil Keke and Slim Thug. I need some bad ass low lows to come and represent H-town on a NATIONAL scale!! Yes there will be activities ie: dominos tourney, dice, moonwalk for the lil ones. Also BBQ FOR ALL!! small donation and we will feed ya ass!!  I am being selective of the cars so get at me [email protected] or [email protected]om Lets show em what we bout round hur!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 03:57 PM~7611083
> *takin over this mother fucker!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just don't bring saymebeatch or whatever her name is. she'll get shot down for throwing out "******" freely. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 3 2007, 03:57 PM~7611084
> *Hey whats up peeps!?!? Yeah Im a n00b here but my lil homey arabretard has had me lurking on here for a hot minute.
> 
> This is about the video shoot on Tuesday april 10th. Its for Reppin My Block by Rob G ft Lil Keke and Slim Thug. I need some bad ass low lows  to come and represent H-town on a NATIONAL scale!! Yes there will be activities ie: dominos tourney, dice, moonwalk for the lil ones. Also BBQ FOR ALL!! small donation and we will feed ya ass!!    I am being selective of the cars so get at me [email protected] or [email protected] Lets show em what we bout round hur!!!!
> *


any imports going to be there :scrutinize:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

she needs to get shot for having noassatall :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 03:59 PM~7611101
> *she needs to get shot for having noassatall  :cheesy:
> *


black genes with no booty is bad for la raza :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

even worse shes black and hispanic :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 04:02 PM~7611125
> *even worse shes black and hispanic :roflmao:
> *


i know i met her a$$ years ago when angel v had a shop in deer park. cool peeps though.


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 03:59 PM~7611099
> *any imports going to be there  :scrutinize:
> *


Very very select few like BMWs and mercedes mainly. Not your typical ricors cus man we reppin the H to the fullest ya know!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

chilling at the picnic.....MAC2LAC.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ya shes a cool chick, but besides her concaving ass the rest of her is pretty nice :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

damn that fleet is off the hinges


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone know of a place that sells fillers for a '78 malibu?


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes she does have a NICE RACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 04:05 PM~7611162
> *ya shes a cool chick, but besides her concaving ass the rest of her is pretty nice :cheesy:
> *


1st thing i asked angel "why does that black girl got no ass?" he said "probably the dominican genes took over that part."

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 3 2007, 04:07 PM~7611175
> *Yes she does have a NICE RACK!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I got no comment

myoleladyprobablychecksmyreplieshere  


nice girl though :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 03:05 PM~7611155
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man hold up....hook me up with some of that sticker.....i want that grill too


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 03:13 PM~7611225
> *man hold up....hook me up with some of that sticker.....
> *


as soon as u let me know when i could get some of that ice pearl....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 04:13 PM~7611225
> *man hold up....hook me up with some of that sticker.....
> *


that cadi looks like it wants to eat up the competition in that stance hno: 

tight cadillac for sure.


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

DOnt forget to let me know what the deal is with some firme rides out there!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 3 2007, 03:57 PM~7611084
> *Hey whats up peeps!?!? Yeah Im a n00b here but my lil homey arabretard has had me lurking on here for a hot minute.
> 
> This is about the video shoot on Tuesday april 10th. Its for Reppin My Block by Rob G ft Lil Keke and Slim Thug. I need some bad ass low lows  to come and represent H-town on a NATIONAL scale!! Yes there will be activities ie: dominos tourney, dice, moonwalk for the lil ones. Also BBQ FOR ALL!! small donation and we will feed ya ass!!    I am being selective of the cars so get at me [email protected] or [email protected] Lets show em what we bout round hur!!!!
> *


hmmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 03:14 PM~7611237
> *as soon as u let me know when i could get some of that ice pearl....
> *












here's some icing for ya :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

what mall is that in?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 04:21 PM~7611293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you going to make bigjohn go on break :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this nga thought it was christmas in july


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 03:21 PM~7611293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im not the one eating doughnuts....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 3 2007, 03:57 PM~7611084
> *Hey whats up peeps!?!? Yeah Im a n00b here but my lil homey arabretard has had me lurking on here for a hot minute.
> 
> This is about the video shoot on Tuesday april 10th. Its for Reppin My Block by Rob G ft Lil Keke and Slim Thug. I need some bad ass low lows  to come and represent H-town on a NATIONAL scale!! Yes there will be activities ie: dominos tourney, dice, moonwalk for the lil ones. Also BBQ FOR ALL!! small donation and we will feed ya ass!!    I am being selective of the cars so get at me [email protected] or [email protected] Lets show em what we bout round hur!!!!
> *


hold up.. just realized he said tuesday.. wtf. people gotta work.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 04:26 PM~7611332
> *hold up.. just realized he said tuesday..  wtf.  people gotta work.
> *


i asked the same question. doesnt make sense why they made it like that :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 3 2007, 04:27 PM~7611341
> *i asked the same question. doesnt make sense why they made it like that  :dunno:
> *


LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

one eye that man saying ohhhhhh so thats candy......and the other well looks like the pic speaks for itself


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 04:29 PM~7611359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never noticed he was iguana'ed on the cadi and vincents old nalgas

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 3 2007, 03:15 PM~7611243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then who is?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mac2lac, *NoCaddyLikeMine* :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 04:30 PM~7611373
> *didn't realize there were paparazzi.... :uh:
> *


It was right infront of you. i guess you forgot you put down that pink HOUSTONE t-shirt you had in your hands :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 03:29 PM~7611359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: HATER :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 03:33 PM~7611394
> *It was right infront of you.  i guess you forgot you put down that pink HOUSTONE t-shirt you had in your hands  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i hit it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 3 2007, 03:33 PM~7611394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope she was on top....


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 04:26 PM~7611332
> *hold up.. just realized he said tuesday..  wtf.  people gotta work.
> *


Yeah dunno why they did it this way, production companies are weird like that. Its gonna be an ALL DAY thing so more than welcome to show up!! or call in sick!! hahah!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 04:36 PM~7611422
> *:uh:
> 
> hope she was on top....
> *


nah, i ended up using her as firewood, she couldn't hold a stance after that romp.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 03:36 PM~7611422
> *:uh:
> 
> hope she was on top....
> *


dont hate cause the guy maneguin? didnt even look ur way.....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 04:29 PM~7611359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im just glad he was not staring at me, what a relief, lol.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 03:37 PM~7611435
> *dont hate cause the guy maneguin? didnt even look ur way.....
> *



heard he was behind you in ya'lls 3-some....called in sick with splinters in your mouth and ass......we heard bout that......haha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 3 2007, 03:40 PM~7611457
> *Im just glad he was not staring at me, what a relief, lol.....
> *



stop lying.......you just want me to share my donuts with you..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 04:40 PM~7611458
> *heard he was behind you in ya'lls 3-some....called in sick with splinters in your mouth and ass......we heard bout that......haha
> *


boy manequin
girl manequin
john


whew! :biggrin: i was the photographer :burn:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 02:50 PM~7611035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know how it goes...guys arent allowed to smile in pics. Its not like I paparazzied him...he asked me to. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 03:42 PM~7611472
> *boy manequin
> girl manequin
> john
> ...


W-I-D-E angle lens.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2007, 04:44 PM~7611491
> *You know how it goes...guys arent allowed to smile in pics.  Its not like I paparazzied him...he asked me to.  :biggrin:
> *


gotta show your gangsta


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 03:40 PM~7611458
> *heard he was behind you in ya'lls 3-some....called in sick with splinters in your mouth and ass......we heard bout that......haha
> *


lol shit i heard that u where so worked up after leaving Houston u went back to the farm and had at it with a goat :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 02:59 PM~7611099
> *any imports going to be there  :scrutinize:
> *


The question is are dubs gonna be there :0 ....I think chingo was hoping for dubs and not lowriders like Los's Impala and Chris's Blazer.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 03:46 PM~7611504
> *lol shit i heard that u where so worked up after leaving Houston u went back to the farm and had at it with a goat  :0
> *



stop callin your mom names..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

oh you where there alright....didnt u and mac2lac disapear to the back room?>





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 03:42 PM~7611472
> *boy manequin
> girl manequin
> john
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 03:49 PM~7611516
> *
> 
> 
> ...





no bearded ladies for me :uh: :nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2007, 03:50 PM~7611524
> *no bearded ladies for me  :uh:  :nono:
> *


lol thats right i know u like shaving them..... :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 04:49 PM~7611516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no seas mamon buey. LOL

FOKIT, HERE'S BIGJOHN IN DRAG!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

o-hay-tay


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 3 2007, 03:52 PM~7611535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 03:56 PM~7611558
> *no seas mamon buey.  LOL
> 
> FOKIT, HERE'S BIGJOHN IN DRAG!
> ...


this man here trying to pass his ruca off as me.........the bad thing is she doesnt know its you cause bang that shit dressed up like......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 05:07 PM~7611636
> *this man here trying to pass his ruca off as me.........the bad thing is she doesnt know its you cause bang that shit dressed up like......
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO! the shocker de reynosa!


orale shirley temple :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

here u go spray this on ur cooch! lol!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 3 2007, 03:06 PM~7610767
> *:biggrin:
> 
> sorry but that had me rolling :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 05:10 PM~7611652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll make your pu$$y get thirsty for some drank. 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 04:17 PM~7611686
> *i'll make your pu$$y get thirsty for some drank.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 05:27 PM~7611729
> *
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 04:29 PM~7611734
> *
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 3 2007, 02:04 PM~7611144
> *Very very select few like BMWs and mercedes mainly. Not your typical ricors cus man we reppin the H to the fullest ya know!
> *


where s the location homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2007, 02:46 PM~7611505
> *The question is are dubs gonna be there  :0 ....I think chingo was hoping for dubs and not lowriders like Los's Impala and Chris's Blazer.
> *


cool pics in the h.l.c. web,  u must have a high definition cam :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2007, 10:49 PM~7613828
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 3 2007, 08:55 PM~7613871
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:
:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up all day every day...


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 3 2007, 06:10 PM~7611655
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i hope this car is at the show in july i wanna see it and "chiflada" in the same class and see what happens


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 03:56 PM~7611558
> *no seas mamon buey.  LOL
> 
> FOKIT, HERE'S BIGJOHN IN DRAG!
> ...


DDDAAAAAMMMMNNNNN THats a bada$$ photoshop Latin!! Your skills have improved ten times over!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2007, 06:47 PM~7612387
> *cool pics in the h.l.c. web,    u must have a high definition cam :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I upgraded from last years model. Went from Sony to Canon. From 8mp to 10mp...so most of those original pics can print pretty big for those who want one they may have liked. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2007, 12:23 AM~7614467
> *DDDAAAAAMMMMNNNNN THats a bada$$ photoshop Latin!! Your skills have improved ten times over!! :biggrin:
> *


ey what can i say?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 04:21 PM~7611289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$? shipped?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 07:33 AM~7615435
> *$? shipped?
> *


it was for sale at one point :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DENA! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 06:38 AM~7615439
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DENA! :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

happy birthday twin towers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 06:40 AM~7615446
> *happy birthday twin towers
> *



:wow:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 06:40 AM~7615446
> *happy birthday twin towers
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 06:48 AM~7615461
> *:roflmao:
> *



p.p.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 07:56 AM~7615480
> *p.p.
> *


how was it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 06:56 AM~7615481
> *how was it?
> *



 

pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 07:57 AM~7615484
> *
> 
> pics?
> *


dvd?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 06:58 AM~7615488
> *dvd?
> *



blue ray disc?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 06:56 AM~7615481
> *how was it?
> *


POP was aight. there werent that many ppl there but i still had a blast and stayed til they kicked us out. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 08:01 AM~7615495
> *POP was aight. there werent that many ppl there but i still had a blast and stayed til they kicked us out.  :cheesy:
> *


typical hoodrat


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 07:02 AM~7615498
> *typical hoodrat
> *


biatch plz! i aint a fkin hoodrat.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 07:03 AM~7615502
> *biatch plz! i aint a fkin hoodrat.
> *



trouble maker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 08:03 AM~7615502
> *biatch plz! i aint a fkin hoodrat.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
no te rajes!

who was playing?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 07:04 AM~7615504
> *trouble maker
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 07:04 AM~7615505
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no te rajes!
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

mazz.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 07:06 AM~7615506
> *:nono:
> *



:buttkick: 





















:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 08:08 AM~7615511
> *:uh:
> 
> mazz.
> *


 :ugh: 

no freestyle artist?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 07:09 AM~7615515
> *:ugh:
> 
> no freestyle artist?
> *


 :buttkick: 

:nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 08:10 AM~7615516
> *:buttkick:
> 
> :nosad:
> *


how was the budlight?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 07:08 AM~7615512
> *:buttkick:
> :yes:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 07:11 AM~7615518
> *how was the budlight?
> *


pretty good. ive adjusted.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 07:12 AM~7615520
> *:loco:
> *



p.p.


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 08:14 AM~7615526
> *pretty good. ive adjusted.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 07:14 AM~7615527
> *p.p.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 4 2007, 07:36 AM~7615437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just her,but it wasn't kareoke day


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good morning houstonians...........happy b-day Dena.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 07:25 AM~7615561
> *don't make someone pop out your chola picture.
> just her,but it wasn't kareoke day
> *


:roflmao: 

hush your mouth!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fell asleep last nite and forgot to pick up 68. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 09:09 AM~7615680
> *fell asleep last nite and forgot to pick up 68.    :angry:
> *


g4Ng$T4!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 08:11 AM~7615686
> *g4Ng$T4!
> *



already


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hump day......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2007, 09:41 AM~7615841
> *hump day......
> *


i smash on weekends.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 08:42 AM~7615847
> *i smash on weekends.
> *


  poor bed........RIP...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 09:02 AM~7615935
> *  poor bed........RIP...
> *



:0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 09:09 AM~7615977
> *:0  :0
> *



yeah we know....

MEST UP....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 10:02 AM~7615935
> *  poor bed........RIP...
> *


bed belongs to palace inn..so what do i care.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 09:10 AM~7615985
> *yeah we know....
> 
> MEST UP....
> *



you know it.


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2007, 07:15 PM~7612249
> *where s the location homie
> *


Location to be disclosed via PM. I will eventually post it up for everyone to see once I get the ok. Dont want it to get out of hand just yet


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 08:14 AM~7615526
> *pretty good. ive adjusted.
> *


   :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 4 2007, 10:16 AM~7616026
> *Location to be disclosed via PM. I will eventually post it up for everyone to see once I get the ok. Dont want it to get out of hand just yet
> *


 :uh: o' top secret mission impossible actin azz


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

This thread will self destruct in 5...4...3...2.. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh snap!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mira putos, 2 for 1 special. you get to hit the hoodrat and have granny nibble on your pirulin.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey Hny!!!

pics of last night?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 10:02 AM~7615935
> *  poor bed........RIP...
> *


you are cold blooded fool

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:30 AM~7616114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

No


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

All lies.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:30 AM~7616114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hrny bwn eyez?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 09:31 AM~7616123
> *you are cold blooded fool
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :biggrin: ......cause i'm a hater..... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 10:38 AM~7616169
> *hrny bwn eyez?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 09:30 AM~7616117
> *Hey Hny!!!
> 
> pics of last night?
> *


HUH? what pics?!? i didnt have my camera with me last night. :ugh:

:roflmao: :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 09:41 AM~7616194
> *HUH? what pics?!? i didnt have my camera with me last night. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: :angel:
> *



:uh: 

hater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 09:38 AM~7616169
> *hrny bwn eyez?
> *


 :roflmao: 

YEA RIGHT!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 09:41 AM~7616196
> *:uh:
> 
> hater
> *


me and the birthday girl!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 10:50 AM~7616247
> *me and the birthday girl!
> 
> 
> ...


you must have been at the ranch section because i see a marano in the background. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 09:51 AM~7616256
> *you must have been at the ranch section because i see a marano in the background.  :angry:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 09:51 AM~7616256
> *you must have been at the ranch section because i see a marano in the background.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: 

dena's girl was macking to one of the cops.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 08:50 AM~7616247
> *me and the birthday girl!
> 
> 
> ...


she doesnt look happy, dena whats wrong??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 09:54 AM~7616284
> *she doesnt look happy, dena whats wrong??
> *


cause you didnt show up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 09:50 AM~7616247
> *me and the birthday girl!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 10:53 AM~7616272
> *:roflmao:
> 
> dena's girl was macking to one of the cops.
> *


wouldn't doubt it. was it her homegirl mercedes?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 10:50 AM~7616247
> *me and the birthday girl!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 08:56 AM~7616292
> *cause you didnt show up.
> *


i had to work. next week im goin fasho


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 09:56 AM~7616297
> *wouldn't doubt it.  was it her homegirl mercedes?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if mercedez goes up there ,nevermind i aint goin





:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 09:56 AM~7616299
> *:uh:
> *


what fool?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 10:57 AM~7616303
> *:roflmao:
> *


guess it was, that girl has no shame in her game.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 09:56 AM~7616300
> *i had to work. next week im goin fasho
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 09:57 AM~7616305
> *if mercedez goes up there ,nevermind i aint goin
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aint nothin changed, benzo still lookin for sugar daddy at pop :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:56 AM~7616297
> *wouldn't doubt it.  was it her homegirl mercedes?
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

GOLD DIGGAZ THERE HUH.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 09:58 AM~7616311
> *guess it was, that girl has no shame in her game.
> *


i dont know all bout that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:02 AM~7616338
> *i dont know all bout that.
> *


you saying she's a proper woman? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 09:01 AM~7616335
> *GOLD DIGGAZ THERE HUH.
> *


huh knowwhatimsayin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:04 AM~7616354
> *you saying she's a proper woman?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


fker. :roflmao: 

im saying the only time i see or talk to her is at POP.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are there even proper women at pop??


:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 11:07 AM~7616370
> *are there even proper women at pop??
> :0
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one i met up there said "yea i saw you last week, i likededed you" i said oh forreal ok :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 10:07 AM~7616370
> *are there even proper women at pop??
> :0
> *


yea me. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:05 AM~7616364
> *fker. :roflmao:
> 
> im saying the only time i see or talk to her is at POP.
> *


go one night with her to the warehouse. i sat back with provok and was like "wtf?" thought she was the invited stripper for everyones birthday. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 10:10 AM~7616386
> *last one i met up there said "yea i saw you last week, i likededed you" i said oh forreal ok  :uh:
> *


LMMFAO!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 09:10 AM~7616387
> *yea me.  :cheesy:
> *


u with ellie now, u have no business at pop.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:10 AM~7616387
> *yea me.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:10 AM~7616391
> *go one night with her to the warehouse.  i sat back with provok and was like "wtf?"  thought she was the invited stripper for everyones birthday.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

craziness!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all u gotta do is take a SNJ business card with u, and tell em u lookin for models for the magazine. they melt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:12 AM~7616400
> *:roflmao:
> 
> craziness!!!
> *


i'm sure if beer was a little cheaper, ngas would have been dropping $ her way.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 10:11 AM~7616393
> *u with ellie now, u have no business at pop.
> *


 :uh: youre right. i shoulda been home packing. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 4 2007, 11:07 AM~7616370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u playa



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 4 2007, 11:10 AM~7616387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he gonna have to lay his foot down about this going out shyt.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 4 2007, 11:12 AM~7616405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:11 AM~7616396
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


ffffaaawwwkkkk yyyoooouuuu!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 11:10 AM~7616386
> *last one i met up there said "yea i saw you last week, i likededed you" i said oh forreal ok  :uh:
> *


classy :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:15 AM~7616422
> *ffffaaawwwkkkk yyyoooouuuu!!!
> *


negatory homeskilletwrecka!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:16 AM~7616431
> *negatory homeskilletwrecka!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 11:16 AM~7616432
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 11:15 AM~7616420
> *hmmm
> *


It works just ask Provok...... Seen Him in action! lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:13 AM~7616409
> *i'm sure if beer was a little cheaper, ngas would have been dropping $ her way.
> *


they had free beer with the flyer last night.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 4 2007, 09:18 AM~7616444
> *It works just ask Provok...... Seen Him in action! lol!
> *


he the one who showed me i pulled the budlight model like that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:16 AM~7616431
> *negatory homeskilletwrecka!
> *


no your biatch ass didnt!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: 

i aint a homewrecka!! i dont have time for that kinda shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 09:19 AM~7616457
> *no your biatch ass didnt!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> i aint a homewrecka!! i dont have time for that kinda shit.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 10:18 AM~7616455
> *he the one who showed me i pulled the budlight model like that.
> 
> *



cardboard cutouts don't count :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:18 AM~7616447
> *they had free beer with the flyer last night.
> *


damn, must be losing the real working crowd to thugs and hoes and trying to pull them back in with free promo's. 

not implying you or dena since you are part of the working crew. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 11:18 AM~7616455
> *he the one who showed me i pulled the budlight model like that.
> 
> *


already


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 09:19 AM~7616463
> *cardboard cutouts don't count :biggrin:
> *


is that u in the pic starrin at some dudes ass??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 10:19 AM~7616463
> *cardboard cutouts don't count :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 4 2007, 11:18 AM~7616444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so his wife was pretty huh. remmeber that.. "wow ellie.. your wife is so pretty" you playa you.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:20 AM~7616466
> *damn, must be losing the real working crowd to thugs and hoes and trying to pull them back in with free promo's.
> 
> not implying you or dena since you are part of the working crew.  :biggrin:
> *


there were alot of older ppl there last night. i told dena the place was full of old skoolers! haha!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:24 AM~7616508
> *there were alot of older ppl there last night. i told dena the place was full of old skoolers! haha!
> *


of course, it's MAZZ.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 10:24 AM~7616508
> *there were alot of older ppl there last night. i told dena the place was full of old skoolers! haha!
> *



PUROS VIEJITOS....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 10:23 AM~7616494
> *so his wife was pretty huh.      remmeber that.. "wow ellie.. your wife is so pretty"    you playa you..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 

dont hate cause i pulled her and you didnt.  :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2007, 04:29 PM~7611359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: 

pinche mike looks like he's doing the chacha slide on that chrome pole :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 10:28 AM~7616515
> *:0
> 
> dont hate cause i pulled her and you didnt.   :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 10:29 AM~7616521
> *:0  :0
> *


we can still be friends right? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dang.. all 3 of ya'll? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 10:29 AM~7616526
> *we can still be friends right?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 09:29 AM~7616527
> *dang.. all 3 of ya'll?    :0
> *


huh thats whatimtalmbout


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 10:29 AM~7616527
> *dang.. all 3 of ya'll?    :0
> *


   


bunch of cochinos up in here!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:31 AM~7616543
> *pics?
> *



link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 11:32 AM~7616545
> *link?
> *


www.ejoleHrnyGoezBoffWayz.com/namean.htm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

oldie but goodie


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll8Qm8yDj-8


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so.. all i gotta do is go to POP and tell brawds i'm with SNJ and looking for models huh? 

might work better then what i been doing.. telling waitress.. "tell that bish i want her to come over here"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 09:38 AM~7616592
> *so.. all i gotta do is go to POP and tell brawds i'm with SNJ and looking for models huh?
> 
> might work better then what i been doing..  telling waitress.. "tell that bish i want her to come over here"
> *


u can tell them, but u gotta have a low to back it up. so might not work for u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 11:40 AM~7616603
> *u can tell them, but u gotta have a low to back it up. so might not work for u
> *


 :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 10:36 AM~7616573
> *www.ejoleHrnyGoezBoffWayz.com/namean.htm
> *


 :angel:  

you scared you got competition now? :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 10:40 AM~7616603
> *u can tell them, but u gotta have a low to back it up. so might not work for u
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:41 AM~7616612
> *:angel:
> 
> you scared you got competition now?  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


naw.. u all talk. you'd be to skurred to touch a female.. you all shy in person as it is.. after all da shyt u talk on here.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Stop relay calling me fuckers!!! talkinbout roger, roger.... over and out!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 11:42 AM~7616624
> *Stop relay calling me fuckers!!!  talkinbout roger, roger.... over and out!!!!
> *


thought ur name was ellie not roger?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 10:40 AM~7616603
> *u can tell them, but u gotta have a low to back it up. so might not work for u
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 11:42 AM~7616621
> *naw.. u all talk.  you'd be to skurred to touch a female..    you all shy in person as it is..  after all da shyt u talk on here.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 10:42 AM~7616621
> *naw.. u all talk.  you'd be to skurred to touch a female..    you all shy in person as it is..  after all da shyt u talk on here.
> *


yea...you right.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:44 AM~7616643
> *yea...you right.   :teehee!:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fo real.. after all that.. i walked up and said.. "sup.. i'm danny".. she like "oh.. hi.. how are you doing :: :: "


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2007, 10:36 AM~7608867
> *man ithinkshestillwantsyou
> 
> 
> ...


proof is in the pudding


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 09:47 AM~7616663
> *
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:44 AM~7616649
> *:uh:
> *


fawk you!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 11:47 AM~7616666
> *lol
> *


ah ******..about to PM you.. gotta tell you something..don't want all these pinche chismosos to hear.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:48 AM~7616674
> *fawk you!! :roflmao:
> *


negatory roger that over.. shhk!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 10:45 AM~7616653
> *fo real.. after all that..  i walked up and said.. "sup.. i'm danny".. she like "oh.. hi.. how are you doing  ::  ::  "
> *


:roflmao:

what the fk ever!! you were all scary to even come over and say hi. 


but you sure were quick to take a picture with me huh...yea.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 10:42 AM~7616624
> *Stop relay calling me fuckers!!!  talkinbout roger, roger.... over and out!!!!
> *


hahahah!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 10:50 AM~7616685
> *:roflmao:
> 
> what the fk ever!! you were all scary to even come over and say hi.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


CHICKEN WANGS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:50 AM~7616685
> *:roflmao:
> 
> what the fk ever!! you were all scary to even come over and say hi.
> ...


pic???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 10:49 AM~7616677
> *ah ******..about to PM you..    gotta tell you something..don't want all these pinche chismosos to hear.
> *


secretes cant be kept on LIL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:51 AM~7616694
> *pic???
> *


 :dunno: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 4 2007, 11:51 AM~7616698
> *secretes cant be kept on LIL
> *


hey fool, cable installers working on good friday?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 11:50 AM~7616685
> *:roflmao:
> 
> what the fk ever!! you were all scary to even come over and say hi.
> ...


scary? heffa, i aint even know that was you..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i was just looking around..thinking 'what this brawd gigglin about?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 10:54 AM~7616727
> *scary? heffa, i aint even know that was you..
> *


 :roflmao: 

yea ok.  :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 10:53 AM~7616717
> *hey fool, cable installers working on good friday?
> *


yes especialy contractors like ole boy.

ppls need cable, its like crack.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 4 2007, 11:56 AM~7616742
> *yes especialy contractors like ole boy.
> 
> ppls need cable, its like crack.
> *


cool, i'll give him a call again.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7616738

/\/\/\
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 10:55 AM~7616739
> *i was just looking around..thinking 'what this brawd gigglin about?"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 4 2007, 10:22 AM~7616483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 12:18 PM~7616898
> *HATER...... :uh:
> 
> :uh:
> *


HATER :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 11:18 AM~7616898
> *HATER...... :uh:
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2007, 11:30 AM~7616979
> *:0
> *



:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 11:27 AM~7616958
> *HATER  :uh:
> *












just got these in.. :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Coca Pearl


trouble


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up homie.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

X2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 12:00 PM~7617174
> *X2
> *



pics?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2007, 10:40 PM~7598662
> *hey....you forgot ROYAL TOUCH.....we should have gotten a trophy for furthest distance.... :biggrin:
> *


I should have gotten that homie...........I drove from Dallas............ :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 4 2007, 12:04 PM~7617205
> *I should have gotten that homie...........I drove from Dallas............ :biggrin:
> *


si :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 12:46 PM~7617087
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Coca Pearl
> trouble
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 4 2007, 12:06 PM~7617217
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 01:06 PM~7617216
> *si :biggrin:
> *


When I was coming back to Dallas and I took the Bryan exit to go to Sonic..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

There must be a balance...no more one sided snakebites. Got the other one done last night.....owweee. :0 




Its swollen like a puffer fish....but once that goes down they line up nice....they did as soon as I got it done. They are vertical snakebites, not just multiple labret. So instead of going straight in, they go up and down and you can see the other side on the inside top of my lip.

Sick Bastard :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2007, 12:17 PM~7617300
> *There must be a balance...no more one sided snakebites.  Got the other one done last night.....owweee. :0
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 4 2007, 01:17 PM~7617300
> *There must be a balance...no more one sided snakebites.  Got the other one done last night.....owweee. :0
> 
> 
> ...


WHITE PEOPLE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

QUIET.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:02 PM~7617578
> *QUIET.
> *



shhhhh sleeping.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:08 PM~7617604
> *shhhhh sleeping.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 4 2007, 12:07 PM~7617228
> *When I was coming back to Dallas and I took the  Bryan exit to go to Sonic..... :biggrin:
> *


should have called me homie....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:11 PM~7617621
> *:uh:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 12:25 PM~7617348
> *WHITE PEOPLE
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 02:24 PM~7617699
> *:roflmao:
> *


NOCHONIES. WONT HAVE MUCH TO PACK HUH


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:25 PM~7617705
> *NOCHONIES.  WONT HAVE MUCH TO PACK HUH
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:25 PM~7617705
> *NOCHONIES.   WONT HAVE MUCH TO PACK HUH
> *


good point.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:27 PM~7617716
> *:cheesy:
> *


so you plan to stake a life on the east coast and retire there?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 01:38 PM~7617784
> *so you plan to stake a life on the east coast and retire there?
> *



yeah....


Ill be hanging out with Nicholas Sparks. 

y'all romantic actin fools know who that is, dont lie. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:40 PM~7617801
> *yeah....
> Ill be hanging out with Nicholas Sparks.
> 
> ...


didnt he play for the nicks?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:48 PM~7617873
> *didnt he play for the nicks?
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:40 PM~7617801
> *yeah....
> Ill be hanging out with Nicholas Sparks.
> 
> ...


sorry but i don't keep up with movies :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 01:51 PM~7617895
> *sorry but i don't keep up with movies  :dunno:
> *



he is an author, loco...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

guess ellie is only romantic actin azz in here.. no wonder he scored MsHrnyNoChonies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:53 PM~7617909
> *he is an author, loco...
> *


first his names nicholas.now its arthur..make up ur mind.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:53 PM~7617909
> *he is an author, loco...
> *


I don't read. only reading i did was before exams at u of h.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:54 PM~7617916
> *guess ellie is only romantic actin azz in here..  no wonder he scored MsHrnyNoChonies
> *


how you know i wasnt the one that scored him. :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:54 PM~7617916
> *guess ellie is only romantic actin azz in here..  no wonder he scored MsHrnyNoChonies
> *



 

Im the only one to not deny it... :roflmao: 

I know Latin knows about "The Notebook" thats why he said he doesnt keep up with movies... :roflmao: 

Major chick flick based on one of his books, that fool lives in the town Ill be moving to. New Bern.

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:54 PM~7617922
> *first his names nicholas.now its arthur..make up ur mind.
> *


 :roflmao: 

youre a dayum fool! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 01:57 PM~7617933
> *how you know i wasnt the one that scored him. :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *



true dat, but not in front of the fellas... 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 02:57 PM~7617933
> *how you know i wasnt the one that scored him. :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


yeah.. you saw wifeys pic and was like "imma take her man.. wreck their home and make him move away with me to where The Notebook was written"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:59 PM~7617949
> *yeah..  you saw wifeys pic and was like "imma take her man..  wreck their home and make him move away with me to where The Notebook was written"
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 01:58 PM~7617948
> *true dat, but not in front of the fellas...
> :biggrin:
> *


oh my bad.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 12:57 PM~7617933
> *how you know i wasnt the one that scored him. :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


i knew it :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 02:03 PM~7617990
> *i knew it  :angry:
> *


 :0 
sorry bro... we're still cool though right?

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:57 PM~7617935
> *
> 
> Im the only one to not deny it...  :roflmao:
> ...


never heard of it, i thought you meant nicholas cage :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:05 PM~7618002
> *never heard of it, i thought you meant nicholas cage  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 01:59 PM~7617949
> *yeah..  you saw wifeys pic and was like "imma take her man..  wreck their home and make him move away with me to where The Notebook was written"
> *


i got her first.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 02:06 PM~7618010
> *i got her first.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:06 PM~7618010
> *i got her first.
> *


no you didnt.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 02:03 PM~7617990
> *i knew it  :angry:
> *


  do i still get that raincheck? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 02:07 PM~7618022
> *no you didnt.
> 
> 
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 01:07 PM~7618027
> *  do i still get that raincheck? :cheesy:
> *


i dont know if i have time for you anymore.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 03:09 PM~7618040
> *i dont know if i have time for you anymore.
> *


don't worry hrny..he told me same thing when i told em i was gonna put airbags in 68.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 02:09 PM~7618040
> *i dont know if i have time for you anymore.
> *


:tears: 


but ken.......




:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So a hooker asked her surgeon to make another hole in her ass. Surgeon asked why? She said "business is good so i'm opening up a new location"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 02:11 PM~7618053
> *don't worry hrny..he told me same thing when i told em i was gonna put airbags in 68.
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 03:12 PM~7618060
> *So a hooker asked her surgeon to make another hole in her ass. Surgeon asked why? She said "business is good so i'm opening up a new location"
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:15 PM~7618083
> *
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got a comadre asking me in email about the chisme of monica & ellie. i am a recovering chismoholic so i don't have the downlow on that. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 03:16 PM~7618099
> *got a comadre asking me in email about the chisme of monica & ellie.  i am a recovering chismoholic so i don't have the downlow on that.  :angel:
> *


tell her to call me.. i'll tell her.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CHISME.....makes the world go round.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:16 PM~7618099
> *got a comadre asking me in email about the chisme of monica & ellie.  i am a recovering chismoholic so i don't have the downlow on that.   :angel:
> *


WTF?!?! :roflmao:

told ya...bunch of grown ass gossiping ppl!!!!!!!!!


send him my sig. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:16 PM~7618099
> *got a comadre asking me in email about the chisme of monica & ellie.  i am a recovering chismoholic so i don't have the downlow on that.  :angel:
> *



MEST UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:17 PM~7618111
> *WTF?!?! :roflmao:
> 
> told ya...bunch of grown ass gossiping ppl!!!!!!!!!
> ...


fk yo signature :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 02:17 PM~7618104
> *tell her to call me.. i'll tell her.
> 
> 
> *


you aint got shit to tell so hush your mouth!


only thing youd be askin is "are you hot"?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 02:18 PM~7618120
> *fk yo signature  :twak:
> *


youre a chismoso so fk what you say!  


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:17 PM~7618111
> *WTF?!?! :roflmao:
> 
> told ya...bunch of grown ass gossiping ppl!!!!!!!!!
> ...


ALREADY DOT COM


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:18 PM~7618121
> *you aint got shit to tell so hush your mouth!
> only thing youd be askin is "are you hot"?
> *


what u gettin all mad about? huh? trippin.. u should be happy.. you moving to NC


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 02:21 PM~7618156
> *what u gettin all mad about? huh?    trippin.. u should be happy..    you moving to NC
> *


aint no one gettin mad nicca. im just talkin shit. are you gettin your feelings hurt?



you gonna throw us a going away party? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll all trippin.. imma go call that brawd from barneys sat nite.. see if she wanna get some hot pockets and to go palace inn 2nite.. 


deuce.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:24 PM~7618173
> *aint no one gettin mad nicca. im just talkin shit. are you gettin your feelings hurt?
> you gonna throw us a going away party? :cheesy:
> *



i would.. but most of ya'll skurred of my hood. ya'll ain't real enough.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Ain't saying no names, but nga worse than my tia on a bud light trip* :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:18 PM~7618121
> *you aint got shit to tell so hush your mouth!
> only thing youd be askin is "are you hot"?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pinchay John


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:27 PM~7618204
> *pinchay John
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:25 PM~7618191
> *Ain't saying no names, but nga worse than my tia on a bud light trip  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...



LMMFAO!!! OH SKURRY ASS NICCA!! CANT ASK HIMSELF!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 03:27 PM~7618204
> *pinchay John
> *


WTF?  I BLOCKED OUT HIS NAME. You must got them superman powers :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2007, 02:27 PM~7618204
> *pinchay John
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 02:28 PM~7618212
> *LMMFAO!!! OH SKURRY ASS NICCA!! CANT ASK HIMSELF!!
> *


 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:25 PM~7618191
> *Ain't saying no names, but nga worse than my tia on a bud light trip  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...




chismosowned :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:28 PM~7618212
> *LMMFAO!!! OH SKURRY ASS NICCA!! CANT ASK HIMSELF!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:29 PM~7618220
> *WTF?  I BLOCKED OUT HIS NAME.  You must got them superman powers :scrutinize:
> *


no you didnt fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who da fk is gabriel?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 01:12 PM~7618056
> *:tears:
> but ken.......
> :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


sorry. its just not working out


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 02:30 PM~7618231
> *chismosowned :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 02:31 PM~7618241
> *who da fk is gabriel?
> *


the dj....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:33 PM~7618255
> *the dj....
> *


oh. thought his real name was Latin


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

SNJ Headquarters due to upcoming move? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 02:32 PM~7618248
> *sorry. its just not working out
> *


:tears:


its cause of mercedes huh? i already know..... :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2007, 03:32 PM~7618249
> *:biggrin:
> *


AH SHIT SON! i forgot to spraypaint your name on some of the email. my bad dog!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 01:34 PM~7618263
> *:tears:
> its cause of mercedes huh? i already know..... :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:34 PM~7618263
> *:tears:
> its cause of mercedes huh? i already know..... :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 03:35 PM~7618265
> *AH SHIT SON!  i forgot to spraypaint your name on some of the email.  my bad dog!
> *


you could read his name on stuff you did spray paint.. you aint no tagger.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 03:33 PM~7618257
> *oh.  thought his real name was Latin
> *


It is, Gabriel is for tax reasons only


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:35 PM~7618265
> *AH SHIT SON!  i forgot to spraypaint your name on some of the email.  my bad dog!
> *


its ok lmao!.......it made the afternoon alot more entertaining.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 03:36 PM~7618282
> *you could read his name on stuff you did spray paint.. you aint no tagger.
> *


arthritis kicking in mayne  

Ellie, my worse nightmare happened this morning in the two story. Was walking down the stairs in my boxers and socks and slipped down 5 stairs landing on my culito. I guess it is like in the movies, there's no way to stop the slide. :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 01:38 PM~7618294
> *arthritis kicking in mayne
> 
> Ellie, my worse nightmare happened this morning in the two story.  Was walking down the stairs in my boxers and socks and slipped down 5 stairs landing on my culito.  I guess it is like in the movies, there's no way to stop the slide.  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I can picture you saying " I meant to do that"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 4 2007, 03:43 PM~7618319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I can picture you saying " I meant to do that"
> *


nah woke up my girl and her son when i yelled like a bish "OH SHIIIIITTT!!!" she said all what she heard was that and 5 bumping noises. :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I still have my cane if you need to borrow it.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 01:45 PM~7618334
> *nah woke up my girl and her son when i yelled like a bish "OH SHIIIIITTT!!!"  she said all what she heard was that and 5 bumping noises.  :twak:
> *



LOL she probably thought you fell in the toilet.....and were trying to find something to grab...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 03:47 PM~7618345
> *I still have my cane if you need to borrow it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 4 2007, 01:27 PM~7618207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2007, 02:35 PM~7618265
> *AH SHIT SON!  i forgot to spraypaint your name on some of the email.  my bad dog!
> *


LMMFAO!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 02:47 PM~7618345
> *I still have my cane if you need to borrow it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2007, 02:36 PM~7618286
> *its ok lmao!.......it made the afternoon alot more entertaining.......
> *


true dat......



CHISMOSO!!! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

watch out dena theres a new kandy luxury in town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 02:51 PM~7618371
> *true dat......
> CHISMOSO!!!  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: so anyways since we are on the subject....do tell....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2007, 03:13 PM~7618531
> *:biggrin:  so anyways since we are on the subject....do tell....
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

fker! :roflmao:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 4 2007, 03:15 PM~7618545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time, location, pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2007, 03:17 PM~7618556
> *today on l.i.l. as the rim spins....
> 
> *


 :roflmao: 

for real!!!!!!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

posting this up again cause you post whores go thru a million pages a day :0 

*WANT YOUR RIDE IN THE REPPIN MY BLOCK VIDEO?*

April 10th Rob G, Lil Keke and Slim Thug are going to shoot the video for Reppin My Block. my boy Tito is Rob G's DJ and wants me to let all the h-town low lows know that they want them in their video! i dont have all the details im just the messanger. this will also be a bbq with dominos and dice tourneys. if you want your ride to be in the video email my boy tito at _[email protected]_. along with the email please include a picture of your low. he will give you all the information pertaining location, time, etc...go out there and represent htown!

dont forget to email [email protected]


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

the car looks good lonestar


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2007, 03:22 PM~7618592
> *:roflmao:
> 
> for real!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 4 2007, 04:32 PM~7618672
> *the car looks good lonestar
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2007, 03:57 PM~7618426
> *watch out dena theres a new kandy luxury in town
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot to do the french antenna thing like the mini-truckers do.. then you got dena beat for sure.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

coca pearl....get at me homie....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

candy looks good lonestar....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I THINK.. its hard to say how good lone star's linc came out.. from the pic he took on that raggidy azz camera phone.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 03:54 PM~7618821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey the check valves are backwards.......lol j/k oh and nice calculator....looks SHARP!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 03:54 PM~7618821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what you gone do with all that......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2007, 04:02 PM~7618881
> *hey the check valves are backwards.......lol j/k oh and nice calculator....looks SHARP!
> *



OH SNAP....THANK YOU.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 04:06 PM~7618912
> *OH SNAP....THANK YOU.... :biggrin:
> *


sup my nig?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 4 2007, 04:05 PM~7618908
> *what you gone do with all that......
> *



going to coca pearl......all 1 inch.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2007, 04:07 PM~7618915
> *sup my nig?
> *


chillin...tryin to help my homie sell some parts....












1 inch ported low joe's block....dual return

3/4 inch ck valve

set of powerballs

hi/lo bearing end cap

mini truck cups

showtime backing plate

plastic single switch handle

billet aluminum single switch handle

delta dump

3 return hoses

single knockoff

TAKING OFFERS....OR TRADES....NEED THIS SHIT GONE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 05:07 PM~7618922
> *going to coca pearl......all 1 inch.....
> *


Hydraulic department here throws those away daily. I could make a killing if I hit the dumpster.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 04:08 PM~7618930
> *chillin...tryin to help my homie sell some parts....
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the rusted power ball and the switch........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 05:08 PM~7618930
> *chillin...tryin to help my homie sell some parts....
> 
> 
> ...


dj shortdog will trade you a set of rusty chinitas for all that shit.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 4 2007, 04:09 PM~7618938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rusted but new....for you...i'll knock off $5 for the smartass remark.....2 switch handles...which one do you want? one chrome...one solid billet....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 04:13 PM~7618965
> *no....don't do that....just tell me where it's at....and i'll get someone to get it.... :biggrin: ....
> rusted but new....for you...i'll knock off $5 for the smartass remark.....2 switch handles...which one do you want? one chrome...one solid billet....
> *


ill take the 2...how much.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if your homie hurtin for $ that bad.. i'll just pitch in $5 for you to stop posting that picture.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 04:15 PM~7618980
> *if your homie hurtin for $ that bad..  i'll just pitch in $5 for you to stop posting that picture.
> *



you have no use for any of this so please stay out of the conversation....if you don't have switches...keep comments to yourself..... :uh: HATER.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 04:15 PM~7618980
> *if your homie hurtin for $ that bad..  i'll just pitch in $5 for you to stop posting that picture.
> *


i got something for you to forget about that pic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 05:13 PM~7618965
> *no....don't do that....just tell me where it's at....and i'll get someone to get it.... :biggrin: ....
> *


the company has armed guards now with 9mm on their sides. caught too many mojos stealing shit from the company after hours. they stole the hell out of aluminum blocks, valves, hoses, etc...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2007, 05:18 PM~7618999
> *i got something for you to forget about that pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 4 2007, 05:18 PM~7618999
> *i got something for you to forget about that pic
> 
> 
> ...


making me hungry b1tch


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 4 2007, 04:18 PM~7618999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: .....well jump yo ass in the dumpster then...or get someone to hook you up.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 04:20 PM~7619011
> *making me hungry b1tch
> *


i know me tooo!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but yeah.. maybe its cause ya'll live in the country.. but here in htown..that whole lot of parts prolly worth $5 $10 maybe..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 05:20 PM~7619015
> *haha.....dammit
> 
> :angry: .....well jump yo ass in the dumpster then...or get someone to hook you up.....
> *


I'll see what i can do. That's what's going to supply my stuff. :cheesy: 
Need to put a sticker across my windshield *~SPONSORED BY LATIN'S JOB~* on the regal. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

still waiting on price for both chrome and billet


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 4 2007, 04:21 PM~7619025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool...let me know...on the real....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 05:23 PM~7619046
> *someone who doesn't know better would say that.... :uh:
> cool...let me know...on the real....
> *


i got like infinity of those hoses in my garage. sylinoids too. use to stay stocked up!  as for a delta dump, i wouldnt bother with a used one. since they cheap already.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 03:15 PM~7618980
> *if your homie hurtin for $ that bad..  i'll just pitch in $5 for you to stop posting that picture.
> *


fkin danny.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk.. i really am hungry now. thinking hartz chicken.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yup.. thats what imma do.. pick some up on way home..

im out..

deuce suckaz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 04:25 PM~7619060
> *i got like infinity of those hoses in my garage.  sylinoids too.  use to stay stocked up!        as for a delta dump, i wouldnt bother with a used one.  since they cheap already.
> *


i'll give you a box of hot pockets for them......maybe you can steal hny back from ellie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 2 2007, 12:29 PM~7601729
> *get lifted.. then talk about how much you drive it.
> *


I'm lifted and will drive world wide................. :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 12:31 PM~7601736
> *wheres my daddys cocapearl...
> my daddy let me hit his switches at the park yesterday....
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2007, 12:55 PM~7601894
> *speaking of that....i think darkness dad was munching on that in his car at the park.....
> *


 :biggrin: Got hungry homie..........Had to run and get something to eat...........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2007, 12:56 PM~7601908
> *That fool called me up saturday, forgot to ring him back.
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 4 2007, 05:28 PM~7619081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but u aint got brakes.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 05:19 PM~7619361
> *you didn't even make good on the rim..  doubt you'd make it over with some hot pockets.
> but u aint got brakes.
> *



rim sittin somewhere on 290.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest Up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

Royal Touch bout to come out rippen it big dont hate we just try to keep it alive! holla at mike if ya need springs or springs broke in.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

help need info i was going tru the hlc web site pics of the car show of holy rollerz i seen a pic that said baby dubs for strollers any info of who sells them


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Apr 4 2007, 08:45 PM~7620773
> *Royal Touch bout to come out rippen it big dont hate we just try to keep it alive!  holla at mike if ya need springs or springs broke in.
> *



 .....sssssshhhhhh....you givin away the secrets puto..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 4 2007, 09:07 PM~7620900
> *help need info i was going tru the hlc web site pics of the car show of holy rollerz i seen a pic that said baby dubs for strollers any info of who sells them
> *



i saw that too...they look tight...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hopefully somebody has the info in here from them guys


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 4 2007, 08:24 PM~7621009
> *hopefully somebody has the info in here from them guys
> *


they have a booth at the armadillo flea market..dont know there number but they open on sat. and sun.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE TUG O WAR AT THE HLC PICNIC WAS CANCELLED DUE TO WET GROUND.. SO WE WILL HAVE IT AT SLAB CITY'S PICNIC!!!

$100 AND TROPHY
5 MEMBERS PER TEAM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2007, 11:03 PM~7621262
> *
> THE TUG O WAR AT THE HLC PICNIC WAS CANCELLED DUE TO WET GROUND.. SO WE WILL HAVE IT AT SLAB CITY'S PICNIC!!!
> 
> ...


o' skurry azz's.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 03:08 PM~7618930
> *chillin...tryin to help my homie sell some parts....
> 
> 
> ...


 i need some powerballs.. how much


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much for the 1 inch check, are u going to baytown on easter..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ffo yadirf gniht doog


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 06:43 AM~7622617
> *  ffo yadirf gniht doog
> *



not me...  


I did put my 2 weeks notice in though... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 07:46 AM~7622622
> *not me...
> I did put my 2 weeks notice in though...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Roll trees ride D's make cheese and shake fleas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 07:46 AM~7622622
> *not me...
> I did put my 2 weeks notice in though...  :biggrin:
> *


  SNJ EAST


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 07:25 AM~7622714
> *    SNJ EAST
> *



already


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2007, 10:15 PM~7621324
> *i need some powerballs.. how much
> *


sale pending.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 04:28 PM~7619081
> *i'll give you a box of hot pockets for them......maybe you can steal hny back from ellie.... :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:

why you gotta bring me up in this shit... :angry: 


fker. :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 06:43 AM~7622617
> *  ffo yadirf gniht doog
> *


x2.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 08:44 AM~7622769
> *:ugh:
> 
> why you gotta bring me up in this shit... :angry:
> ...


you have been pimped more than any other chick on layitlow. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 4 2007, 04:28 PM~7619081
> *i'll give you a box of hot pockets for them......maybe you can steal hny back from ellie.... :biggrin:
> *



I missed this one.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Oh and that will never happen.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanx 4 the info goofy


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixfoss are u taking the impala with you or u going to sell it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 08:54 AM~7622821
> *sixfoss are u taking the impala with you or u going to sell it
> *


i bought it for 600 cash


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 5 2007, 08:49 AM~7622796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope..never happen.. cause i lost interest


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 07:49 AM~7622796
> *you have been pimped more than any other chick on layitlow.  LOL
> *


for realz! how the hell did i get picked??? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 07:55 AM~7622826
> *i bought it for 600 cash
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

besides.. hot pockets dont do it to score points with hrny.. you have to be the romantic type,that reads romanace books and be a big time magazine editor.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 07:50 AM~7622801
> *I missed this one.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Oh and that will never happen.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:58 AM~7622839
> *:0
> nope..never happen..
> Would you love me
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 08:59 AM~7622846
> *for realz! how the hell did i get picked??? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


they kept score.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 07:58 AM~7622839
> *:0
> nope..never happen..    cause i lost interest
> *


:tears: its cause im not a chola anymore huh? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 09:00 AM~7622850
> *besides..    hot pockets dont do it to score points with hrny.. you have to be the romantic type,that reads romanace books and be a big time magazine editor.
> *


YOU FORGOT ABOUT FUTBOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:00 AM~7622850
> *besides..    hot pockets dont do it to score points with hrny.. you have to be the romantic type,that reads romanace books and be a big time magazine editor.
> *


so whatcha tryin to say....i have high standards? :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:00 AM~7622859
> *they kept score.
> *


FFFUUUUCCCCKKKKKKK YYYYYOOOOOUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:01 AM~7622861
> *:tears: its cause im not a chola anymore huh? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


yeah.. it was a big dissappointment.. expected you to be wearing blk lipstick..and have drawn on eyebrows.. and say things like "sup ese" :angry: 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 09:01 AM~7622862
> *YOU FORGOT ABOUT FUTBOL
> *


yeah.. that too.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

VP asked me to put the word out about the open position here... LOL!

anyone know how to use CorelDraw (main program used here) and can work while whoring it up on LIL all day PM me.

Cake ass job people.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:02 AM~7622867
> *so whatcha tryin to say....i have high standards? :ugh:
> *


yeah.. u want high class dudes.. that read and shyt.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:03 AM~7622871
> *FFFUUUUCCCCKKKKKKK YYYYYOOOOOUUUUU!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 09:03 AM~7622873
> *VP asked me to put the word out about the open position here... LOL!
> 
> anyone know how to use CorelDraw (main program used here) and can work while whoring it up on LIL all day PM me.
> ...


my bro does. working for wheels magazine right now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:01 AM~7622862
> *YOU FORGOT ABOUT FUTBOL
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 09:03 AM~7622873
> *VP asked me to put the word out about the open position here... LOL!
> 
> anyone know how to use CorelDraw (main program used here) and can work while whoring it up on LIL all day PM me.
> ...


I haven't heard of that program in years.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:05 AM~7622889
> *I haven't heard of that program in years.
> *



yeah? they finally crossed over to MAC... LOL!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:03 AM~7622872
> *yeah..  it was a big dissappointment..  expected you to be wearing blk lipstick..and have drawn on eyebrows..  and say things like "sup ese"  :angry:
> *


sorry. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:07 AM~7622905
> *sorry. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


expected a thug chola.. instead i got lil miss giggles.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:05 AM~7622885
> *my bro does.    working for wheels magazine right now.
> *



Let me know if he is interested.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:04 AM~7622877
> *yeah.. u want high class dudes..  that read and shyt.
> *


i expect nothing but the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:09 AM~7622915
> *expected a thug chola.. instead i got lil miss giggles.
> *


who told la giggles is what they used to call me??? :ugh:


j.k.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:03 AM~7622873
> *VP asked me to put the word out about the open position here... LOL!
> 
> anyone know how to use CorelDraw (main program used here) and can work while whoring it up on LIL all day PM me.
> ...


ill ask my lazy ass lil brother. he hasnt done shit since he moved here from the east coast bout a month ago.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 08:10 AM~7622920
> *i expect nothing but the best. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 09:09 AM~7622915
> *expected a thug chola.. instead i got lil miss giggles.
> *


La TeEhEe!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 08:12 AM~7622930
> *ill ask my lazy ass lil brother. he hasnt done shit since he moved here from the east coast bout a month ago.
> *



cool. 

you know how to get a hold of me. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 09:10 AM~7622919
> *Let me know if he is interested.
> *


left lil bro a voicemail


dont laugh when he comes to interview.. he a skater/punk rock, jam at fitzgeralds with his band "focusyn" actin azz. but he gets all that from his dad side.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:12 AM~7622934
> *
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:13 AM~7622935
> *La TeEhEe!
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

shut the hell up! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:15 AM~7622942
> *cool.
> 
> you know how to get a hold of me.  :biggrin:
> *


true.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:12 AM~7622930
> *ill ask my lazy ass lil brother. he hasnt done shit  since he moved here from the east coast bout a month ago.
> *


thats a good way to put a good word in for em.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:17 AM~7622950
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> shut the hell up! :biggrin:
> *


teehee!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 09:15 AM~7622942
> *cool.
> 
> you know how to get a hold of me.  :biggrin:
> *


she knows how to get a hold of alot of guys from LIL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 09:18 AM~7622961
> *thats a good way to put a good word in for em..  :uh:
> *


he'd fit right in with the rest of the lazy white collar workers of america. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:16 AM~7622946
> *left lil bro a voicemail
> dont laugh when he comes to interview.. he a skater/punk rock, jam at fitzgeralds with his band "focusyn" actin azz.    but he gets all that from his dad side.
> *


pics? :ugh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 09:19 AM~7622966
> *she knows how to get a hold of alot of guys from LIL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:18 AM~7622961
> *thats a good way to put a good word in for em..   :uh:
> *


:roflmao: 

he says hes on vacation...but im just being a hater. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:19 AM~7622966
> *she knows how to get a hold of alot of guys from LIL.
> *


cause im a pimp.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:20 AM~7622971
> *:roflmao:
> 
> he says hes on vacation...but im just being a hater. :uh:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:19 AM~7622967
> *he'd fit right in with the rest of the lazy white collar workers of america.  :biggrin:
> *


  

he worked at a bank for awhile in virginia. hes all into like making movies and stuff like that right now. :dunno: all that aint gonna pay his bills any time soon though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 08:21 AM~7622976
> *cause im a pimp.
> *



:0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:19 AM~7622968
> *pics? :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:22 AM~7622980
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:22 AM~7622983
> *:0  :0  :wow:
> *


dont act like you dont know. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

www.myspace.com/focusyntexas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:19 AM~7622967
> *he'd fit right in with the rest of the lazy white collar workers of america.  :biggrin:
> *



si


specially those salespeople... trying to brown nose with event tickets.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:23 AM~7622984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 08:27 AM~7623005
> *dont act like you dont know. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:28 AM~7623011
> *www.myspace.com/focusyntexas
> *


oohhhh ok. which one is he?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:30 AM~7623028
> *oohhhh ok. which one is he?
> *


lenny (aka leonard robles when he was still mexican)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:28 AM~7623013
> *si
> specially those salespeople...  trying to brown nose with event tickets.
> *


 :0 HATER!

gonna get fked up on companys money. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:31 AM~7623033
> *lenny  (aka leonard robles when he was still mexican)
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 08:34 AM~7623043
> *:0 HATER!
> 
> gonna get fked up on companys money.  :biggrin:
> *



p.p. memberrrrrr


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 5 2007, 07:44 AM~7622769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't you tell danny that you expected fajitas once.....then he said....hot pockets only bish.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:36 AM~7623050
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


he drinks more then me though.. one nite had arguement with his wifey.. got wasted and said he was leaving her.. she hide keys.. man said fk it and rode off on a bicycle in his draws.. screaming "i'm free at last" 


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:37 AM~7623053
> *p.p. memberrrrrr
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2007, 09:37 AM~7623056
> *cause the pic from the easter picnic shows it all.....young love..... :biggrin:
> PIMP HAND STRONG.......
> 
> ...


uh oh.. we gonna have to do some scrolling back.. but thats kinda way i remember it happening.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 5 2007, 08:37 AM~7623056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea huh?!? yall fools be remembering EVERYTHING!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:38 AM~7623059
> *he drinks more then me though..  one nite had arguement with his wifey..  got wasted and said he was leaving her..  she hide keys.. man said fk it and rode off on a bicycle in his draws.. screaming "i'm free at last"
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yall dont look nothing alike but from that comment....i can see how yall are brothers.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:41 AM~7623075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yall dont look nothing alike but from that comment....i can see how yall are brothers.
> *


YEAH. different daddys.. my dad was ex-con tatted up.. talkin about "la pinta" all the time ,smoking weed type.. his dad was 60's rock-n-roll hippie smoking weed type.. our mom sure knew how to pick the biggest losers.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330299


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



should be here tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 08:49 AM~7623125
> *YEAH.  different daddys..  my dad was ex-con tatted up..  talkin about "la pinta" all the time ,smoking weed type..  his dad was 60's rock-n-roll hippie smoking weed type..  our mom sure knew how to pick the biggest losers.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2007, 09:52 AM~7623146
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=330299
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> should be here tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


you got more daytons than cars


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 09:55 AM~7623159
> *
> *


dont be sad. my dad died in prison.. his cleaned up and got his shyt together..been clean and sober for 10 years now.. so all worked out good.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 09:00 AM~7623192
> *dont be sad.  my dad died in prison.. his cleaned up and got his shyt together..been clean and sober for 10 years now..  so all worked out good.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today is gonna be a good day. last day on the job :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:59 AM~7623183
> *you got more daytons than cars
> *



HATER..... :uh: 


i have daytons for all my cars....just not puttin 14's on the navi..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2007, 10:04 AM~7623219
> *HATER..... :uh:
> i have daytons for all my cars....just not puttin 14's on the navi..... :biggrin:
> *


How can that be hating? Just wish I was ballin' to buy all kinds of daytons


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 09:04 AM~7623216
> *today is gonna be a good day. last day on the job  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



otro?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 09:06 AM~7623238
> *otro?
> *



damn catholics..... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2007, 10:07 AM~7623243
> *damn catholics..... :angry:
> *


HATER :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2007, 09:07 AM~7623243
> *damn catholics..... :angry:
> *



que que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 10:04 AM~7623216
> *today is gonna be a good day. last day on the job  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Just got home.. You wanna stop by I just bought some beer.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 09:04 AM~7623216
> *today is gonna be a good day. last day on the job  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow is a better one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:06 AM~7623238
> *otro?
> *


as long as the price keeps going up, i keep changing jobs.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 5 2007, 08:12 AM~7623274
> *tomorrow is a better one
> *


u mean when i bleed all the way down i-10 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 09:12 AM~7623276
> *as long as the price keeps going up, i keep changing jobs.
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 07:03 AM~7622873
> *VP asked me to put the word out about the open position here... LOL!
> 
> anyone know how to use CorelDraw (main program used here) and can work while whoring it up on LIL all day PM me.
> ...



How much x hour, or salary???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 5 2007, 09:16 AM~7623299
> *How much x hour, or salary???
> *


depends on experience... it is by the hour. 

between 12 and 15 / hour, but you didnt hear that from me... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

car looking good i know u got more pics than that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 5 2007, 10:04 AM~7623216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats all?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I even got miller for ya ken


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 10:25 AM~7623343
> *I even got aquafina lite  for ya ken
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is nice out side to go crusing


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 09:25 AM~7623343
> *I even got miller for ya ken
> *




ill still drink it even though ive adjusted to bud light. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 10:26 AM~7623352
> *
> *


mind yo business giggles.. grown folks talkin


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:18 AM~7623308
> *depends on experience... it is by the hour.
> 
> between 12 and 15 / hour, but you didnt hear that from me...  :biggrin:
> *


That's it?... I guess I'll stop complaining now about my job.

Third graphics job I see that don't pay much. Time to freshen up on autocad and get mad skills and make money like LATIN.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

SUP MY H-TOWN PEEPS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

indeed is nice day.. scooping up 68 this evening.. catch me on 225 with lambo doors raised up.. and da gator interior..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 09:24 AM~7623338
> *word
> thats all?
> *



yeah. you wont be doing high quality catalog printing here bud. 

I know for a fact that Wheels does not pay more than that either, I was offered a job there once.... :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so u got you plaque magnolia donks cc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 10:28 AM~7623368
> *yeah. you wont be doing high quality catalog printing here bud.
> 
> I know for a fact that Wheels does not pay more than that either, I was offered a job there once....  :0
> *


well, sure it'd be upgrade for my bro.. just that i couldnt live off that.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 09:26 AM~7623351
> *is nice out side to go crusing
> *


stuck at work  

was cruising the company truck tho a min a go in pearland


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 10:29 AM~7623374
> *so u got you plaque magnolia donks cc
> *


coming soon.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 09:26 AM~7623355
> *mind yo business giggles.. grown folks talkin
> *


 :buttkick: 

dont make me get all chola on your ass nicca! :angry:


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey mi gente, this just in!!! 

The Reppin My Block video shoot has been changed to MONDAY the 9th!!! So i still need some bad ass rides to represent the H and latinos!! Come on help a **** out!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *SWAT_Tito* , cartier01


we know we know.. video chingarera tuesday.. yada yada yada


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 5 2007, 09:27 AM~7623360
> *That's it?... I guess I'll stop complaining now about my job.
> 
> Third graphics job I see that don't pay much.  Time to freshen up on autocad and get mad skills and make money like LATIN.
> *



yup, google that stuff nobody is getting over 13 now days for this, every tom dick and harry with Paint thinks they are a graphic designer.

Unless you are in management...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any events going down this weekend


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 5 2007, 09:27 AM~7623361
> *SUP MY H-TOWN PEEPS.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 5 2007, 10:31 AM~7623390
> *Hey mi gente, this just in!!!
> 
> The Reppin My Block video shoot has been changed to MONDAY the 9th!!! So i still need some bad ass rides to represent the H and latinos!! Come on help a **** out!!  :biggrin:
> *


lame.. how fk u gonna change dates with little notice? count me out now.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i probably go off riding today truck and 4 wheeler needs a mud bath


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 10:26 AM~7623352
> *
> 
> ill still drink it even though ive adjusted to bud light.  :biggrin:
> *


I wanna try the new Tecate Lite :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:31 AM~7623392
> *yup, google that stuff nobody is getting over 13 now days for this, every tom dick and harry with Paint thinks they are a graphic designer.
> 
> Unless you are in management...
> *



I know, doing a little fix it freelance job right now. Guy who did the previous graphics had everything done and printed at 72dpi and charged an arm and a leg for it. Customer tells me, "he doesn't really work as a graphic designer but he said he could do it, that it looked easy"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 10:26 AM~7623351
> *is nice out side to go crusing
> *


Or do a big body vinly top  Then take the rag for a drive


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

tecate lite is been out for a while i think i had it in tampico last year dont really rember much from that trip


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lets take the rides out for a crusie lets make jobs stop calls


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:32 AM~7623399
> *lame..    how fk u gonna change dates with little notice?  count me out now.
> *


Dont shoot the messenger homey. I just get the info and try and do my part. Why you out?? Come oooonnn, come out!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 10:37 AM~7623420
> *lets take the rides out for a crusie lets make jobs stop calls
> *


lets do it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 09:37 AM~7623420
> *lets take the rides out for a crusie lets make jobs stop calls
> *


hahahah that be some shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 5 2007, 10:38 AM~7623424
> *Dont shoot the messenger homey. I just get the info and try and do my part. Why you out?? Come oooonnn, come out!
> *


cause i'll be busy making $ that day. aint gonna go to boss and ask them to change day off from tuesday to monday..and look like a dumb azz.


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:43 AM~7623448
> *cause i'll be busy making $ that day.  aint gonna go to boss and ask them to change day off from tuesday to monday..and look like a dumb azz.
> *


i feel ya 100 man cant hate on that. do what u gotta do!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 08:23 AM~7623335
> *car looking good i know u got more pics than that
> *


i only got a couple more. i havent seen the car in person yet i pick it up tomoro. on "good" friday :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 10:18 AM~7623308
> *depends on experience... it is by the hour.
> 
> between 12 and 15 / hour, but you didnt hear that from me...  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good luck on your road trip how far u have to go to pick it up tomorrow the hwys are going to be pack


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 5 2007, 10:27 AM~7623360
> *That's it?... I guess I'll stop complaining now about my job.
> 
> Third graphics job I see that don't pay much.  Time to freshen up on autocad and get mad skills and make money like LATIN.
> *


It isn't just about cad, you need to know ANSI standards, steel properties, design, calculations, mechanical aspects of components, etc...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 5 2007, 10:27 AM~7623361
> *SUP MY H-TOWN PEEPS.
> *


You going to be here Saturday? Going to have the Mariachis sing "el mariachi loco" for your taco-eating-ass. LOL


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:52 AM~7623496
> *It isn't just about cad, you need to know ANSI standards, steel properties, design, calculations, mechanical aspects of components, etc...
> *


 :cheesy: 


I should apply for the job and when get job offer and discuss $$$...stand up and say.. "you trying to chingalay me?"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 09:52 AM~7623496
> *It isn't just about cad, you need to know ANSI standards, steel properties, design, calculations, mechanical aspects of components, etc...
> *



ay tu.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 10:36 AM~7623413
> *tecate lite is been out for a while i think i had it in tampico last year dont really rember much from that trip
> *


I havent seen it at all........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 5 2007, 10:58 AM~7623527
> *ay tu.
> *


 :biggrin: 

i got a drafting position for you son. take courses at san jac since it's the po'mans college and not expensive and i'll hook you up.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am not sure if they sell them in the states


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:59 AM~7623538
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i got a drafting position for you son.  take courses at san jac since it's the po'mans college and not expensive and i'll hook you up.
> *



Damn G...what has become of you, all studious, proper, articulate, and rich now.....  Higher learning paying off I guess.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 08:51 AM~7623489
> *good luck on your road trip how far u have to go to pick it up tomorrow the hwys are going to be pack
> *


sa/tx


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 09:59 AM~7623538
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i got a drafting position for you son.  take courses at san jac since it's the po'mans college and not expensive and i'll hook you up.
> *


ya sta.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 11:00 AM~7623544
> *am not sure if they sell them in the states
> *


Saw a bilboard on Hempstead Hwy this week :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ole drunk azzes...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 09:53 AM~7623503
> *You going to be here Saturday?  Going to have the Mariachis sing "el mariachi loco" for your taco-eating-ass.  LOL
> *


ARRIBA, ARRIBA!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 5 2007, 11:02 AM~7623552
> *Damn G...what has become of you, all studious, proper, articulate, and rich now.....             Higher learning paying off I guess.
> *


Not rich, dad said either you work at shell dpmc or take your ass to college. did 3 years at shell busting sweat in summer & freezing during the winter while going to el universidad in the evenings and then went full time when i left the plant. also did the itt tech school. all together about 6.5 years of schooling. Never worked for my dad since shell chemical plant. Lesson learned that type of work sucks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 11:06 AM~7623573
> *ole drunk azzes...
> *


plan to be by 5 o'clock


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 10:07 AM~7623584
> *plan to be by 5 o'clock
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

okay maybe not that early.... Got to get this top done


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 5 2007, 11:06 AM~7623575
> *ARRIBA, ARRIBA!!
> *


My dad would end up laughing seeing you walk through that door. Good times.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i havent drank scence i went to tampico 

san antonio bad ass city to party at good memories


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 10:07 AM~7623584
> *plan to be by 5 o'clock
> *


i plan to start at 5 o' clock. :biggrin:


----------



## SWAT_Tito (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:09 AM~7623591
> *My dad would end up laughing seeing you walk through that door.  Good times.
> *


You and AKTNBAD coming out?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 09:07 AM~7623581
> *Not rich, dad said either you work at shell dpmc or take your ass to college.  did 3 years at shell busting sweat in summer & freezing during the summer while going to el universidad in the evenings and then went full time when i left the plant.  also did the itt tech school.  all together about 6.5 years of schooling.  Never worked for my dad since shell chemical plant.  Lesson learned that type of work sucks.
> *


 :biggrin: was just messing with you, but likewhyse got head straight got an education and do ok for myself. In my case I didn't want employees to continue saying I had it good being the owners son...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 5 2007, 11:11 AM~7623608
> *:biggrin: was just messing with you, but likewhyse got head straight got an education and do ok for myself.  In my case I didn't want employees to continue saying I had it good being the owners son...
> *


I know yo' ass is edumakated mr. environmental engineer. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

post pics of the top 

liv4lacs whats the bigest sun roof u can put on a town car


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 11:10 AM~7623595
> *i plan to start at 5 o' clock. :biggrin:
> *


  
Ken wont reply to my invites so Ima go back to the pakkie store and trade the miller for Tecate  I tried to make peace.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 10:10 AM~7623595
> *i plan to start at 5 o' clock. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 10:13 AM~7623622
> *
> Ken wont reply to my invites so Ima go back to the pakkie store and trade the miller for Tecate   I tried to make peace.....
> *


 :roflmao: 

at least you tried....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 
so many ninjas


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 11:12 AM~7623618
> *post pics of the top
> 
> liv4lacs whats the bigest sun roof u can put on a town car
> *


I will when im done....  
I think 36 or 38..... Ive looked into it b4 but its been awhile I think I have one that fits a towncar new in the box I have to check


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 11:14 AM~7623633
> *:roflmao:
> 
> at least you tried....
> *


I guess


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i been thinking about getting one but not sure i want to do it before sic gets down on my patterns


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 10:09 AM~7623591
> *My dad would end up laughing seeing you walk through that door.  Good times.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 5 2007, 11:10 AM~7623605
> *You and AKTNBAD coming out?
> *


i don't have a lowrider. got a mazda b2200 being worked on and getting stuff together to put hydros on my regal. Don't know aktnbad???

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=310446

If anyone has 13" chinitas for my malibu at a decent price and not rusted plant holders, let me know.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 11:13 AM~7623622
> *
> Ken wont reply to my invites so Ima go back to the pakkie store and trade the miller for Tecate   I tried to make peace.....
> *


 :ugh: 

:biggrin: 

If i still drank, i'd swing by and have a cold one after work. you get my text?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 11:16 AM~7623644
> *I will when im done....
> I think 36 or 38..... Ive looked into it b4 but its been awhile I think I have one that fits a towncar new in the box I have to check
> *


let me know how much one would be for an '87 regal. dj shortdog needs someone to install one in his fleetwood if you know of someone you recommend. he'd trade rusted chinitas for labor. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 09:13 AM~7623622
> *
> Ken wont reply to my invites so Ima go back to the pakkie store and trade the miller for Tecate   I tried to make peace.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 11:10 AM~7623595
> *i plan to start at 5 o' clock. :biggrin:
> *


you'll be without chonies by 6 o' clock.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:21 AM~7623687
> *:ugh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


si... thanks for the invite  I may be able to swing by....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 11:34 AM~7623752
> *si... thanks for the invite  I may be able to swing by....
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 11:26 AM~7623702
> *:uh:
> *


swing by foo'!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:34 AM~7623751
> *you'll be without chonies by 6 o' clock.
> *


thats the plan.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 10:35 AM~7623761
> *thats the plan.
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic i got u a new customer to paint a 69 or 68 bug


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 11:35 AM~7623761
> *thats the plan.
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:35 AM~7623765
> *
> *



HATER


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 10:36 AM~7623767
> *
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 10:37 AM~7623776
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *



:angel: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet email are going around asking "she really gonna be without chonies by 6pm?" 


ain't saying who would send emails like that..cause i aint no snitch.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 09:36 AM~7623768
> *sic i got u a new customer to paint a 69 or 68 bug
> *


alright..
tell em to call me up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:39 AM~7623791
> *bet email are going around asking "she really gonna be without chonies by 6pm?"
> ain't saying who would send emails like that..cause i aint no snitch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he hasn't sent one yet. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:39 AM~7623791
> *bet email are going around asking "she really gonna be without chonies by 6pm?"
> ain't saying who would send emails like that..cause i aint no snitch.
> *




YEAH.... *cough* John *cough* huh?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

NAH NO EMAILS...HERE IF I WANTED TO KNOW I WOULD JUST ASK.......OR CALL :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 11:41 AM~7623806
> *YEAH.... *cough* John *cough*  huh?
> *


The active ingredient of purple drank is codeine, a narcotic medication contained in prescription strength cough syrups due to its antitussive properties. Some prescription cough syrups also contain anti-histamine medications, such as promethazine, which have a mild sedative effect. When taken in large quantities, both medications can lead to sedation and altered levels of consciousness.[1] Purple drank is not made with over-the-counter Robitussin. Although dextromethorphan is sometimes used recreationally, it has different effects and is used by a different community than codeine-based cough syrups.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:42 AM~7623814
> *NAH NO EMAILS...HERE  IF I WANTED TO KNOW I WOULD JUST ASK.......OR CALL :biggrin:
> *


man said "fk it.. aint sending latin shyt no more.. i'll just call"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:42 AM~7623814
> *NAH NO EMAILS...HERE  IF I WANTED TO KNOW I WOULD JUST ASK.......OR CALL :biggrin:
> *


<----waiting for phone to ring...

asdfasdfadsfasdfadsf


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 10:42 AM~7623815
> *The active ingredient of purple drank is codeine, a narcotic medication contained in prescription strength cough syrups due to its antitussive properties. Some prescription cough syrups also contain anti-histamine medications, such as promethazine, which have a mild sedative effect. When taken in large quantities, both medications can lead to sedation and altered levels of consciousness.[1] Purple drank is not made with over-the-counter Robitussin. Although dextromethorphan is sometimes used recreationally, it has different effects and is used by a different community than codeine-based cough syrups.
> *



THANKS!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:42 AM~7623815
> *The active ingredient of purple drank is codeine, a narcotic medication contained in prescription strength cough syrups due to its antitussive properties. Some prescription cough syrups also contain anti-histamine medications, such as promethazine, which have a mild sedative effect. When taken in large quantities, both medications can lead to sedation and altered levels of consciousness.[1] Purple drank is not made with over-the-counter Robitussin. Although dextromethorphan is sometimes used recreationally, it has different effects and is used by a different community than codeine-based cough syrups.
> *


and now I know!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 10:43 AM~7623824
> *<----waiting for phone to ring...
> 
> asdfasdfadsfasdfadsf
> *


not u ill just call ms chonies her self :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:45 AM~7623837
> *not u ill just call ms chonies her self :biggrin:
> *


you pimp


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:39 AM~7623791
> *bet email are going around asking "she really gonna be without chonies by 6pm?"
> ain't saying who would send emails like that..cause i aint no snitch.
> *


 :0 

john...it was just a joke.  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:42 AM~7623814
> *NAH NO EMAILS...HERE  IF I WANTED TO KNOW I WOULD JUST ASK.......OR CALL :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 10:47 AM~7623856
> *  :roflmao:
> *


calling now!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:45 AM~7623837
> *not u ill just call ms chonies her self :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

jolly rancher and sprite anyone?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:47 AM~7623864
> *calling now!
> *


 hno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 10:51 AM~7623893
> *hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 11:49 AM~7623879
> *jolly rancher and sprite anyone?
> *


got to give it that taste. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow no answer........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2007, 10:49 AM~7623879
> *jolly rancher and sprite anyone?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:52 AM~7623903
> *wow no answer........
> *


I don't think she's thirsty for DA'JOHN


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:52 AM~7623903
> *wow no answer........
> *


that was you!?! :0 

im on the phone with my customer right now!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 11:55 AM~7623914
> *:cheesy:
> *


my nga is thirsty


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 10:56 AM~7623921
> *that was you!?!  :0
> 
> im on the phone with my customer right now!! :roflmao:
> *


ok well when u get off call me back....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:57 AM~7623934
> *ok well when u get off call me back....... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 10:56 AM~7623928
> *my nga is thirsty
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it.. imma call her too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:55 AM~7623919
> *I don't think she's thirsty for DA'JOHN
> 
> 
> ...


for some reason I think this belongs in the freak thread in off topic...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

on da phone with her now.. she giggling saying "your so silly"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 10:57 AM~7623939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


someone is jealous :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:57 AM~7623934
> *ok well when u get off call me back....... :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she said "were you really gonna make me fajitas? :: ::Giggle:: "


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:00 AM~7623960
> *someone is jealous :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 12:01 PM~7623967
> *she said "were you really gonna make me fajitas?  ::  ::Giggle:: "
> *


i think you are lying, she says :teehee!: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hung up.. said couldn't talk anymore.. said SOMEONE was gettin mad


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 11:02 AM~7623972
> *:0
> *


it's k she still hasn't called back.......i mihgt just have to try again :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:03 AM~7623984
> *hung up.. said couldn't talk anymore..    said SOMEONE was gettin mad
> *



Boss man? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Ive got that top to get started on im out.... Be safe the weekend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 12:04 PM~7623994
> *Boss man?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


she aint say..but mighta been ken. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:06 AM~7624006
> *she aint say..but mighta been ken.  :0
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 12:06 PM~7624011
> *:0  :0
> *


AGREED


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:07 AM~7624016
> *AGREED
> *


NOTED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uh oh.. my phone ringing now.. guess someone wanna cuss me out.. hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 12:07 PM~7624019
> *NOTED
> *


BOOKED


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:08 AM~7624030
> *BOOKED
> *


FILED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 12:09 PM~7624033
> *FILED
> *


MICROFICHED


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:58 AM~7623944
> *fk it.. imma call her too
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:59 AM~7623954
> *on da phone with her now..  she giggling  saying "your so silly"
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:00 AM~7623960
> *someone is jealous :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.. it was body shop.. said "umm.. while cleaning car for you to pickup tonight..we found some bullets. we put them in the glove compartment." :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:01 AM~7623967
> *she said "were you really gonna make me fajitas?  ::  ::Giggle:: "
> *


hell yea! im hungry!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:03 AM~7623981
> *i think you are lying, she says :teehee!:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 5 2007, 12:13 PM~7624061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, tell Mr. I READ Romance Novels to feed you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:03 AM~7623984
> *hung up.. said couldn't talk anymore..    said SOMEONE was gettin mad
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:06 AM~7624006
> *she aint say..but mighta been ken.  :0
> *


nah ken is hung up on mercedes now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:08 AM~7624028
> *uh oh.. my phone ringing now..    guess someone wanna cuss me out..  hno:
> *


chismosos!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 12:17 PM~7624094
> *nah ken is hung up on mercedes now.
> *


 :0 well, change your name to lincoln..and maybe he'll be interested in you again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:16 AM~7624084
> *:uh:  she really sounded like that..
> well, tell Mr. I READ Romance Novels  to feed you.
> *


no i dont fool. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 12:18 PM~7624102
> *:0      well, change your name to lincoln..and maybe he'll be interested in you again.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 12:14 PM~7624071
> *nevermind.. it was body shop..  said  "umm..  while cleaning car for you to pickup tonight..we found some bullets.  we put them in the glove compartment."  :dunno:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:18 AM~7624102
> *:0      well, change your name to lincoln..and maybe he'll be interested in you again.
> *


for real. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TORTILLAS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 12:18 PM~7624109
> *no i dont fool. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


yeah you do.. o' gigglin azz.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

old bullets from last drive by is not good u can get busted like that
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

calling.....  ..... :angry: :angry: :angry: still no answer...thats it back to emails...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

uh, yea...im on a call with my customer. cant talk right now. im suppose to be taking notes right now. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 12:20 PM~7624119
> *for real. :roflmao:
> *


or candy. that'll get his attention too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:20 AM~7624123
> *yeah you do.. o' gigglin azz.
> *


AND! im a happy person. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:21 AM~7624133
> *or candy.    that'll get his attention too.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Apr 5 2007, 12:21 PM~7624126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.. damn.. and answer phone.. john wanna ask you question.. stop playing like u talkin to customer.. i was just talkin to you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:21 AM~7624128
> *calling.....  ..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry: still no answer...thats it back to emails...
> *


hey i was just thinking....who gave you my number? :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 11:28 AM~7624152
> *hey i was just thinking....who gave you my number? :ugh:
> *


u did awile back.....remember i hooked u up with the job...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:27 AM~7624151
> *ok..  damn..    and answer phone.. john wanna ask you question..  stop playing like u talkin to customer.. i was just talkin to you.
> *


:twak: ole lying ass!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:29 AM~7624156
> *u did awile back.....remember i hooked u up with the job...
> *


ohhh yea!! thats right!! that was along time ago!! im surprised you still have it. :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

one more page to 4000


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2007, 11:31 AM~7624164
> *one more page to 4000
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

oh snap 4000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 12:30 PM~7624158
> *:twak: ole lying ass!!! :roflmao:
> *


i know i know i know.. "you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit." we heard it before. we know u aint thuggish like that.. ur gigglin azz.. so stop pretending.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 11:30 AM~7624161
> *ohhh yea!! thats right!! that was along time ago!! im surprised you still have it. :roflmao:
> *


iyeah i got it...so u gonna call or am i gonna have to put ur number on the phone dialer aka the blaster?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 12:28 PM~7624152
> *hey i was just thinking....who gave you my number? :ugh:
> *


not me :angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 12:32 PM~7624173
> *iyeah i got it...so u gonna call or am i gonna have to put ur number on the phone dialer aka the blaster?
> *


dumbass, that was you at goofy's party making all of our cellphones call each other. :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 12:36 PM~7624201
> *dumbass, that was you at goofy's party making all of our cellphones call each other.  :twak:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





page 4000


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MEST UP


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:36 AM~7624201
> *dumbass, that was you at goofy's party making all of our cellphones call each other.  :twak:
> *


what? what happened at goofys party? im talking about the machine here at work cabron.....that keeps dialing untill she answers....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

once fool here at work downloaded a virus.. it was funny though.. all the items on the desktop would run away from the cursor. he was chasing em for 30 minutes before he realized what was wrong. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hoeazzjohn. you had me calling up my cell service asking wtf is up with the phone. :guns:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:39 AM~7624221
> *what? what happened at goofys party? im talking about the machine here at work cabron.....that keeps dialing untill she answers....
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:39 AM~7624225
> *hoeazzjohn.  you had me calling up my cell service asking wtf is up with the phone.  :guns:
> *


dude what are you talking about?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 12:39 PM~7624221
> *what? what happened at goofys party? im talking about the machine here at work cabron.....that keeps dialing untill she answers....
> *


i guess you don't remember everyone looking at you and asking you if you were fkn with the cellphones making them call each other. iceblocc said "latin you are calling me, what's up" my cell was in the truck and thought "oh shit someone stole the truck" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:40 AM~7624231
> *dude what are you talking about?
> *


 :loco: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:40 AM~7624231
> *dude what are you talking about?
> *



trouble maker thats all.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:40 AM~7624236
> *i guess you don't remember everyone looking at you and asking you if you were fkn with the cellphones making them call each other.  iceblocc said "latin you are calling me, what's up"  my cell was in the truck and thought "oh shit someone stole the truck"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


looking at me......dude i seriously don't know what your talking about.......how could i do anything if i was there at the party with u?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:32 AM~7624173
> *iyeah i got it...so u gonna call or am i gonna have to put ur number on the phone dialer aka the blaster?
> *


 hno: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 12:40 PM~7624231
> *dude what are you talking about?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:31 AM~7624171
> *i know i know i know.. "you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit."  we heard it before.      we know u aint thuggish like that.. ur gigglin azz.. so stop pretending.
> *


:angel:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 12:41 PM~7624246
> *looking at me......dude i seriously don't know what your talking about.......how could i do anything if i was there at the party with u?
> *


call goofy, he'll refresh your memory :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

everyone just thought you were the person that was making all of our cellphones call each other. you were standing there all innocent, so immediately everyone looked your way.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:43 AM~7624264
> *call goofy, he'll refresh your memory  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> everyone just thought you were the person that was making all of our cellphones call each other.  you were standing there all innocent, so immediately everyone looked your way.
> *


wtf? dude i didnt do shit...... i was just reading the last post u made how could i call blocc's phone with ur cell #.....wtf?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 12:45 PM~7624276
> *wtf? dude i didnt do shit...... i was just reading the last post u made how could i call blocc's phone with ur cell #.....wtf?
> *


i know, but everyone thought you were up to something. some kind of nerd jedi trick


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

***** WHAT......***** WHO???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 11:47 AM~7624290
> *i know, but everyone thought you were up to something.  some kind of nerd jedi trick
> *


jedi....lol dude im not the star wars fan.....lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 10:47 AM~7624290
> *i know, but everyone thought you were up to something.  some kind of nerd jedi trick
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 12:47 PM~7624290
> *i know, but everyone thought you were up to something.  some kind of nerd jedi trick *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2007, 12:48 PM~7624298
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:angel:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 10:48 AM~7624295
> *jedi....lol dude im not the star wars fan.....lol
> *


SCREW YOU JERKY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2007, 12:49 PM~7624302
> *SCREW YOU JERKY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2007, 11:49 AM~7624302
> *SCREW YOU JERKY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol im not the one calling ur homies nerds......lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 12:50 PM~7624309
> *lol im not the one calling ur homies nerds......lol
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:48 AM~7624295
> *jedi....lol dude im not the star wars fan.....lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 11:52 AM~7624317
> *:roflmao:
> *



Joined: Feb 2003
From: htown baby!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ALL OF YA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2007, 11:54 AM~7624327
> *ALL OF YA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2007, 12:54 PM~7624327
> *ALL OF YA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

guess who's photobucket im in....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hey hoe...u dont need to be post my pics!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:

atleast put this one up..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 11:53 AM~7624325
> *Joined: Feb 2003
> From: htown baby!!!
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2007, 12:00 PM~7624363
> *hey hoe...u dont need to be post my pics!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> atleast put this one up..
> ...


i was but i was like nah that aint cool cause that was ur weeding u know....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2007, 11:54 AM~7624327
> *ALL OF YA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 11:57 AM~7624346
> *guess who's photobucket im in....
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2007, 11:03 AM~7624380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey asshole...dont start!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2007, 01:00 PM~7624363
> *hey hoe...u dont need to be post my pics!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> 
> atleast put this one up..
> ...


pimp


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 10:17 AM~7624094
> *nah ken is hung up on mercedes now.
> *


said who?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 01:42 PM~7624626
> *said who?
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 5 2007, 02:10 PM~7624788
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 5 2007, 12:10 PM~7624788
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


grow up :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

admit it.. he got u


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 01:22 PM~7624851
> *grow up  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2007, 12:28 PM~7624880
> *admit it.. he got u
> *


yea he got me. but ill be back. always redeem myself


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 12:32 PM~7624893
> *yea he got me. but ill be back. always redeem myself
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 5 2007, 01:10 PM~7624788
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 5 2007, 02:10 PM~7624788
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 5 2007, 01:47 PM~7624957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*REPAAAUUUSSSTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 02:32 PM~7624893
> *yea he got me. but ill be back. always redeem myself
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 01:49 PM~7624978
> *REPAAAUUUSSSTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :buttkick: 

are you laughing over there?? :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 01:55 PM~7625002
> *:buttkick:
> 
> are you laughing over there?? :roflmao:
> *



:angry: :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fk...this day is draggin!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 01:56 PM~7625006
> *:angry:  :nosad:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 02:56 PM~7625007
> *fk...this day is draggin!!! :angry:
> *


negatory, already 3pm.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 01:58 PM~7625018
> *negatory, already 3pm.
> *



true, 30 minutes and Im out!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2007, 01:58 PM~7625018
> *negatory, already 3pm.
> *


 :uh: it should already be 5. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 02:01 PM~7625030
> *:uh: it should already be 5. :angry:
> *



no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 03:01 PM~7625030
> *:uh: it should already be 5. :angry:
> *


eager to get them chonies off huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 02:18 PM~7625119
> *eager to get then chonies off huh?
> *


i thought that was happening at 6. :ugh: :cheesy: 

:roflmao: im just ready to this day over with.

its too nice outside to be stuck at work!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 03:20 PM~7625136
> *i thought that was happening at 6. :ugh: :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao: im just ready to this day over with.
> ...


save me a drink.. and i'll come booze with you. got half bottle of rum in the car.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 02:18 PM~7625119
> *eager to get them chonies off huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 04:16 PM~7625524
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT U LAUGHIN AT EMAIL CHISMOSO.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 03:32 PM~7625635
> *WHAT U LAUGHIN AT EMAIL CHISMOSO.
> *



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 03:32 PM~7625635
> *WHAT U LAUGHIN AT EMAIL CHISMOSO.
> *


 :roflmao: 


10 more minutes.... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 04:46 PM~7625707
> *:roflmao:
> 10 more minutes.... :cheesy:
> *


calm down.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4:53pm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 03:51 PM~7625732
> *calm down.
> *


  

going to a boxing match tonight. company is flipping the bill as long as we take customers we get everything free. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 04:53 PM~7625741
> *
> 
> going to a boxing match tonight. company is flipping the bill as long as we take customers we get everything free.  :biggrin:
> *


wheres my invite?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 03:53 PM~7625741
> *
> 
> going to a boxing match tonight. company is flipping the bill as long as we take customers we get everything free.  :biggrin:
> *


boxing match afterwards....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

giggles grown man talkin to you!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 03:57 PM~7625762
> *wheres my invite?
> *


you arent a customer of mine.  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 03:59 PM~7625766
> *boxing match afterwards....
> *


 :0 same place as last time. :ugh:


:angel: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 05:02 PM~7625782
> *you arent a customer of mine.   :roflmao:
> *


then give me my $ back. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 04:00 PM~7625768
> *giggles grown man talkin to you!!
> 
> 
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 04:04 PM~7625793
> *then give me my $ back.    :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 05:07 PM~7625805
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


ok Dj Hrny brn Eyez..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 04:08 PM~7625813
> *ok Dj Hrny brn Eyez..
> *


no youre ass didnt!!! :uh:

:roflmao: 

shut up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 05:07 PM~7625805
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 05:10 PM~7625821
> *no youre ass didnt!!! :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


you shut da fk up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 04:11 PM~7625831
> *you shut da fk up
> *


:uh: :nono: 

dont get upset danny. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 05:12 PM~7625839
> *:uh: :nono:
> 
> dont get upset danny.  :biggrin:
> *


naw.. fk that.. you holding out on drink tickets. thats b/s


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 04:13 PM~7625846
> *naw.. fk that..  you holding out on drink tickets. thats b/s
> *


oh yea you right. id be mad too. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 05:15 PM~7625854
> *oh yea you right. id be mad too. :angry:
> *


check your pm's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

relax ellie..dont want ur gurl.. just want her drink tickets. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 05:17 PM~7625865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 04:18 PM~7625876
> *relax ellie..dont want ur gurl.. just want her drink tickets.  :biggrin:
> *


those mine too...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 04:20 PM~7625893
> *those mine too...
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 05:20 PM~7625893
> *those mine too...
> *


greedy azz :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 04:24 PM~7625921
> *greedy azz  :angry:
> *


step...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 04:18 PM~7625876
> *relax ellie..dont want ur gurl.. just want her drink tickets.  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK EVER!!! :twak: :buttkick:

you aint right fker... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm out.. finna scoop up da low..  

deuce.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 04:20 PM~7625893
> *those mine too...
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 04:28 PM~7625944
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 04:35 PM~7625985
> *:wow:
> *


AYE CHISME


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

time to email.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*DISCLAIMER: 

EVERYTHING YOU HAVE READ ABOUT MONICA AND I IS NOT TRUE. WE ARE JUST VERY GOOD FRIENDS. WE WERE JUST HAVING FUN ITH Y'ALL CRAZY FUCKERS!!*














Now I have to go get ready for some boxing tonight...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 04:36 PM~7625992
> *time to email.
> *


probably will email.....since u the scared one to call a nikka back......now i know why Danny dropped u........lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 04:40 PM~7626017
> *DISCLAIMER:
> 
> EVERYTHING YOU HAVE READ ABOUT MONICA AND I IS NOT TRUE. WE ARE JUST VERY GOOD FRIENDS. WE WERE JUST HAVING FUN ITH Y'ALL CRAZY FUCKERS!!
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 04:41 PM~7626024
> *probably will email.....since u the scared one to call a nikka back......now i know why Danny dropped u........lol :biggrin:
> *


:tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 04:44 PM~7626036
> *:tears:
> *


awww i mention Danny and look what happens..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 04:45 PM~7626040
> *awww i mention Danny and look what happens..... :biggrin:
> *


trouble maker delinquent


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 04:45 PM~7626042
> *trouble maker delinquent
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

didnt miss much


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just a bunch of angry people e-smacking each other around


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2007, 05:41 PM~7626024
> *probably will email.....since u the scared one to call a nikka back......now i know why Danny dropped u........lol :biggrin:
> *


you think you know..but u got no idea.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 05:40 PM~7626017
> *DISCLAIMER:
> 
> EVERYTHING YOU HAVE READ ABOUT MONICA AND I IS NOT TRUE. WE ARE JUST VERY GOOD FRIENDS. WE WERE JUST HAVING FUN ITH Y'ALL CRAZY FUCKERS!!
> ...


 :scrutinize: 

for some reason.. i doubt anybody is going to believe you.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2007, 02:22 PM~7624851
> *grow up  :uh:
> *


sorry dog had to getcha....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2007, 09:15 PM~7621324
> *i need some powerballs.. how much
> *


what u trying to do :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2007, 06:49 PM~7627034
> *what u trying to do :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


i need em for my elco


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2007, 06:55 PM~7627090
> *i need em for my elco
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWAT_Tito_@Apr 5 2007, 08:31 AM~7623390
> *Hey mi gente, this just in!!!
> 
> The Reppin My Block video shoot has been changed to MONDAY the 9th!!! So i still need some bad ass rides to represent the H and latinos!! Come on help a **** out!!  :biggrin:
> *


cool homie , let us know where's the location


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2007, 06:55 PM~7627090
> *i need em for my elco
> *


hey i got a couple of hydros stuff laying around , come pick them up, i need to clean my garage :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 4 2007, 06:19 PM~7619361
> *
> but u aint got brakes.
> *


Got them fixed homie............ :biggrin: 

You still working on getting your door to lock and unlock................. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Apr 5 2007, 10:33 PM~7627949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jalapeno eating contest = someone blowin chunks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:50 PM~7628506
> *got 68 back today actually.  had missed it.  since it had to sit there waiting on a door latch assembly.. had em install new mirrors i had stashed in trunk..  total cost came to $160, dirt cheap for getting work done at a dealership.    too bad easter gonna be rained out..or i'd take it to baytown.
> jalapeno eating contest =  someone blowin chunks
> *


go to sleep, monicA SAID..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 11:57 PM~7628540
> *go to sleep, monicA SAID..
> *


tell giggles to stfu.. 


and to call me if she got something to say.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:59 PM~7628553
> *tell giggles to stfu..
> and to call me if she got something to say.
> 
> ...



she said no... 

TUACA rocks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 12:00 AM~7628560
> *she said no...
> 
> TUACA rocks
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

must be a freestyle word.. i dunno.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:02 PM~7628576
> *must be a freestyle word.. i dunno.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

brandy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 12:05 AM~7628592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> brandy
> *


thought her name was monica? :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2007, 07:55 PM~7627090
> *i need em for my elco
> *



I'LL GET YOU SOME NEW ONES....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 11:06 PM~7628599
> *thought her name was monica?  :uh:
> *



DAMN NOVELA UP IN HERE....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so,whats going on this weekend besides getting muddy in baytown?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it.. im out.. deuce


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 5 2007, 10:59 PM~7628553
> *tell giggles to stfu..
> and to call me if she got something to say.
> 
> ...


why dont u tell me ole skurry ass niccca... :uh:



i think someone got into my password.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 5 2007, 11:25 PM~7628751
> *why dont you tell me ole skurry ass niccca... :uh:
> i think someone got into my password.
> *


someone did...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 6 2007, 12:25 AM~7628751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

way too mufuckin early..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Nov 1 2004, 03:17 PM~2348765
> *Where the fu$k is Richmond Ave :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good morning putos..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 6 2007, 08:59 AM~7630183
> *good morning putos..
> *


 morning puta :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

all lies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2007, 09:00 AM~7630186
> * morning puta :cheesy:
> *


ah puto.. why you shutting down i-10 tonight? just to stop ken from bring his linc home? shutting down a whole freeway to hate on someone.. thats gangsta.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 09:04 AM~7630199
> *ah puto..  why you shutting down i-10 tonight? just to stop ken from bring his linc home?  shutting down a whole freeway to hate on someone..  thats gangsta.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 6 2007, 08:09 AM~7630219
> *:uh:
> *



x2


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 08:48 PM~7628069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is close to my house


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2007, 09:03 PM~7621262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Apr 6 2007, 08:18 AM~7630250
> *this is close to my house
> *



yeah?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 08:30 AM~7630311
> *yeah?
> *


lies


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

who are the sad motherfuckers that had to work today?




























me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 07:04 AM~7630199
> *ah puto..  why you shutting down i-10 tonight? just to stop ken from bring his linc home?  shutting down a whole freeway to hate on someone..  thats gangsta.
> *


theres been a whole lot of hatin goin on lately. but in 2007 the haters gonna get shut down, knowwhatimsayin?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 6 2007, 07:38 AM~7630346
> *who are the sad motherfuckers that had to work today?
> me.
> *


ha....im at hm....but getting paid....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2007, 07:38 AM~7630350
> *theres been a whole lot of hatin goin on lately. but in 2007 the haters gonna get shut down, knowwhatimsayin?
> *


u put any flake or patterns in the paint??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 6 2007, 07:41 AM~7630361
> *u put any flake or patterns in the paint??
> *


naw just straight kandy. dont wanna take away from the glow :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 6 2007, 09:38 AM~7630350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cost too much to add patterns huh


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 6 2007, 07:36 AM~7630339
> *lies
> *


this foo right here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 07:43 AM~7630373
> *:uh:
> cost too much to add patterns huh
> *


YEA IT COST TOO MUCH. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2007, 07:42 AM~7630366
> *naw just straight kandy. dont wanna take away from the glow  :biggrin:
> *


lay some leafing...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Apr 6 2007, 08:43 AM~7630374
> *this foo right here  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hater


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

one of ya'll fkrs that aint working.. come bring a ****** some lunch.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 04:13 AM~7629838
> *your password is DannyMakesMeWet
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SixFoSS, Hny Brn Eyz, ridenlow84

:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: 

p.p.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 10:01 AM~7630443
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


don't lie.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 09:11 AM~7630493
> *don't lie.
> *


 :loco: 

soo...did you get a phone call last night? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 10:13 AM~7630504
> *:loco:
> 
> soo...did you get a phone call last night? :ugh:
> *


yeah. not from you though. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 09:15 AM~7630525
> *yeah. not from you though.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2007, 09:48 PM~7628069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

meh


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

chisme cc :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

OK


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Trouble maker here! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 6 2007, 10:30 AM~7631015
> *Trouble maker here! :biggrin:
> *



agreed


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 10:32 AM~7631035
> *agreed
> *


hater


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 6 2007, 10:43 AM~7631095
> *hater
> *


true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lame. 


tell hrny to come take chonies off and entertain us.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 11:32 AM~7631035
> *agreed
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

brought low to work.. HPD working security had to point out that he drove his 1973 corvette pace car to work. . like i give a fk what a pig drives.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 11:21 AM~7631289
> *lame.
> tell hrny to come take chonies off and entertain us.
> *


 :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 01:24 PM~7631709
> *:nono:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this topic has been pretty lame today. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 12:27 PM~7631731
> *this topic has been pretty lame today. :thumbsdown:
> *



que que?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 12:29 PM~7631740
> *que que?
> *


hater.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 12:30 PM~7631750
> *hater.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This one is better...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 12:41 PM~7631824
> *This one is better...
> 
> 
> ...


yum....cheesecake!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ellie....i think your an alcoholic. :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 12:43 PM~7631851
> *ellie....i think your an alcoholic. :ugh:
> *


u should know.....lol..... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 01:43 PM~7631851
> *ellie....i think your an alcoholic. :ugh:
> *


so


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 12:43 PM~7631851
> *ellie....i think your an alcoholic. :ugh:
> *



I know, specially if Im drinking alone... huh? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 12:44 PM~7631857
> *so
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she probably giggling cause she aint wearin chonies.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 01:46 PM~7631867
> *I know, specially if Im drinking alone... huh?  :biggrin:
> *


post editing azz..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2007, 12:44 PM~7631854
> *u should know.....lol..... :0
> *


what are you talkin bout... :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

zup h town, where's my haterzzzz at :biggrin: :loco:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 01:29 PM~7632115
> *zup h town, where's my haterzzzz at :biggrin:  :loco:
> *



:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 08:25 AM~7630567
> *si
> *


two events on the same date


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 01:31 PM~7632141
> *two events on the same date
> *



true


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 12:32 PM~7632153
> *true
> *


uchale, guess flippin that coin would do it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 12:46 PM~7631867
> *I know, specially if Im drinking alone... huh?  :biggrin:
> *


especially...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 01:33 PM~7632171
> *uchale, guess flippin that coin would do it
> *



or the cutty...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

did the house call ever go down?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2007, 01:36 PM~7632204
> *did the house call ever go down?
> *



AYE CHISME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

people gettin drunk and a date.. need to stay off LIL.. thats just retarded. i think


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 01:40 PM~7632240
> *people gettin drunk and a date..  need to stay off LIL..  thats just retarded.  i think
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 01:40 PM~7632240
> *people gettin drunk and a date..  need to stay off LIL..  thats just retarded.  i think
> *


true


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2007, 12:36 PM~7632204
> *did the house call ever go down?
> *


not really, they said kevin's truck was hetting up real high, but when i got there , it wasn't doing all that, :uh: i called most of everybody with hoppers to show up at the next picnic at mc gregor to set things up 4 good NOW  YALL BETER HAVE YALLS WAGON READY TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 01:40 PM~7632240
> *people gettin drunk and a date..  need to stay off LIL..   thats just retarded.  i think
> *


for real


anyone got tickets to sell to the astros game tonight?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 01:47 PM~7632296
> *for real
> anyone got tickets to sell to the astros game tonight?
> *


i second that


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 01:45 PM~7632278
> *not really, they said kevin's truck was hetting up real high, but when i got there , it wasn't doing all that,  :uh:  i called most of everybody with hoppers to show up at the next picnic at mc gregor to set things up 4 good NOW   YALL BETER HAVE YALLS WAGON READY TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you ain't ready......but i did hear of a new hopper coming out soon


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2007, 01:50 PM~7632305
> *you ain't ready......but i did hear of a new hopper coming out soon
> *


 :uh: 
ALWAYS THE SAME STORY.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2007, 12:49 PM~7632299
> *i second that
> *


astros suck, dynamos is what u want to see :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2007, 12:50 PM~7632305
> *you ain't ready......but i did hear of a new hopper coming out soon
> *


been hearing that since this topic started :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 02:47 PM~7632296
> *for real
> anyone got tickets to sell to the astros game tonight?
> *


i got 3.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2007, 12:50 PM~7632305
> *you ain't ready......but i did hear of a new hopper coming out soon
> *


just finished welding them lift bars on the cutty, yall don't want none after this :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no wait.. i only got a pair.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 01:51 PM~7632313
> *astros suck, dynamos is what u want to see :biggrin:
> *


haha, they are off to a bad start.

didnt the dynamo lose last night against pachuca. i got tickets for next weeks game though.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://firmelowriderclub.com/MOV00277.MPG


I THINK THIS IS IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah.,thats it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 12:58 PM~7632361
> *haha, they are off to a bad start.
> 
> didnt the dynamo lose last night against pachuca. i got tickets for next weeks game though.
> *


 pachuca from mexico?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 01:58 PM~7632361
> *haha, they are off to a bad start.
> 
> didnt the dynamo lose last night against pachuca. i got tickets for next weeks game though.
> *



What was the global score cause the Dynamo had already beaten them on the first game...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:01 PM~7632387
> *pachuca from mexico?
> *


yup. they were in the CONCACAF Champions' Cup.

http://houston.mlsnet.com/news/team_news.j...=.jsp&team=t200


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 02:03 PM~7632396
> *yup. they were in the CONCACAF Champions' Cup.
> 
> http://houston.mlsnet.com/news/team_news.j...=.jsp&team=t200
> *



:angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 01:03 PM~7632396
> *yup. they were in the CONCACAF Champions' Cup.
> 
> http://houston.mlsnet.com/news/team_news.j...=.jsp&team=t200
> *


maannn, how can i missed that! guess i been working too much :biggrin: pachuca is my favorite mexico soccer team, it always beats tigeres on the finals haha:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

soccers for mojos


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 02:03 PM~7632394
> *What was the global score cause the Dynamo had already beaten them on the first game...
> *


:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://firmelowriderclub.com/MOV00277.MPG


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:06 PM~7632413
> *maannn, how can i missed that! guess i been working too much :biggrin: pachuca is my favorite mexico soccer team, it always beats tigeres on the finals  haha:biggrin:
> *



Tigres suck azz.... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 01:07 PM~7632417
> *soccers for mojos
> *


baseball is 4 fatasses


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 03:09 PM~7632433
> *baseball is 4 fatasses
> *


dont like baseball either


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:06 PM~7632413
> *maannn, how can i missed that! guess i been working too much :biggrin: pachuca is my favorite mexico soccer team, it always beats tigeres on the finals  haha:biggrin:
> *


work can do that! yea i didnt get to see the game cause i was at the boxing match eating wings and drinking beer so i cant complain too much.

pachuca is a good team. i like them. tigres....i dont like them but im a kikin fan so that really sucks that he plays for them now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 02:07 PM~7632417
> *soccers for mojos
> *


HATER :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 03:10 PM~7632438
> *work can do that! yea i didnt get to see the game cause i was at the boxing match eating wings and drinking beer so i cant complain too much.
> 
> pachuca is a good team. i like them. tigres....i dont like them but im a kikin fan so that really sucks that he plays for them now.
> *


groupie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 02:08 PM~7632428
> *Tigres suck azz.... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


just what a rayado fan would say. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 02:10 PM~7632438
> *work can do that! yea i didnt get to see the game cause i was at the boxing match eating wings and drinking beer so i cant complain too much.
> 
> pachuca is a good team. i like them. tigres....i dont like them but im a kikin fan so that really sucks that he plays for them now.
> *



Thats why he is with them, cause he sucks azz too...


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:09 PM~7632433
> *baseball is 4 fatasses
> *


:roflmao:

well i like soccer and im not a mojo and i like baseball and im not a fatass so i dont know where i fit in. :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 01:10 PM~7632438
> *work can do that! yea i didnt get to see the game cause i was at the boxing match eating wings and drinking beer so i cant complain too much.
> 
> pachuca is a good team. i like them. tigres....i dont like them but im a kikin fan so that really sucks that he plays for them now.
> *


so u like boxing and soccer


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 02:11 PM~7632443
> *groupie
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 02:12 PM~7632448
> *Thats why he is with them, cause he sucks azz too...
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HATER!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 02:11 PM~7632445
> *just what a rayado fan would say. :roflmao:
> *



a huevo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 03:12 PM~7632452
> *:roflmao:
> 
> well i like soccer and im not a mojo and i like baseball and im not a fatass so i dont know where i fit in. :dunno:
> *


like i said.. GROUPIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 01:12 PM~7632448
> *Thats why he is with them, cause he sucks azz too...
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:12 PM~7632453
> *so u like boxing and soccer
> *


yup yup! and basketball....and ill watch football this year now that we got a new quarterback. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 01:14 PM~7632462
> *a huevo
> *


rayados r doing ok , 4 NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 02:14 PM~7632464
> *like i said.. GROUPIE
> *


 :no: :tongue: 

HATER!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 03:17 PM~7632480
> *yup yup! and basketball....and ill watch football this year now that we got a new quarterback. :biggrin:
> *


aren't you the one that said least season texans were gonna do good..cause of how well they did in preseason games.. and i said you aint know shyt..cause preseason dont mean a thing.. and they'd be lucky to win 3 games?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 01:17 PM~7632480
> *yup yup! and basketball....and ill watch football this year now that we got a new quarterback. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 02:18 PM~7632484
> *aren't you the one that said least season texans were gonna do good..cause of how well they did in preseason games..  and i said you aint know shyt..cause preseason dont mean a thing.. and they'd be lucky to win 3 games?
> *


who me? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 03:20 PM~7632497
> *who me? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


yup.. i can scroll back a year and look for it.. or you can just fess up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:17 PM~7632482
> *rayados r doing ok , 4 NOW :biggrin:
> *


but what is up with their purple jerseys?!? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 02:21 PM~7632504
> *but what is up with their purple jerseys?!? :ugh:
> *



ghey


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 02:22 PM~7632506
> *ghey
> *


VERY!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 01:21 PM~7632504
> *but what is up with their purple jerseys?!? :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: what about that mascota, what is it an alien :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its a chuprakabre , however da fk its spelled.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 01:25 PM~7632529
> *its a chuprakabre , however da fk its spelled.
> *


u mean CHUPASSCABRA? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 03:26 PM~7632538
> *u mean CHUPASSCABRA? :biggrin:
> *


found it.. 

CHUPACABRA


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 01:25 PM~7632529
> *its a chuprakabre , however da fk its spelled.
> *


tought u dind't watch soccer :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 03:28 PM~7632548
> *tought u dind't watch soccer :uh:
> *


um.. i dont. :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 01:28 PM~7632544
> *found it..
> 
> CHUPACABRA
> ...


hay guey that loks like one of them ms 13 gang member


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 02:20 PM~7632498
> *yup..  i can scroll back a year and look for it.. or you can just fess up.
> *


:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:24 PM~7632522
> *:roflmao: what about that mascota, what is it an alien :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

feels like christmas...got these in today....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 6 2007, 01:36 PM~7632611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:28 PM~7632548
> *tought u dind't watch soccer :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 03:46 PM~7632641
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:38 PM~7632620
> *nice
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll rich dudes and ya'll daytons. :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i guess today was sports day in houston


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 6 2007, 06:08 PM~7633434
> *i guess today was sports day in houston
> *


not for me i took the hayabusa for a long cruz was only postoo be gone fo a lil but i just got home and i left a 10:30 this morning :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 6 2007, 03:20 PM~7632497
> *who me? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


naw deeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 6 2007, 06:08 PM~7633434
> *i guess today was sports day in houston
> *


I was out at the picnic homie. I didn't see your ride out there or I was in the shade trying to keep cool.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ALMOST HERE!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ta frio este pedo!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pulled over by da pigs this morning by mason park.. 


cop: can i see your license and insurance
me:here it is, also my handgun license
cop: clocked you at 60 in a 35
me: word
cop: why you going so fast
me:cause i got lt1 under the hood
copk smartazz,you also aint wearing your seatbelt, imma run your license stay right here
me: no promises
comes back
copk fatazz.. no tickets..but slow it down and put your fucking seatbelt on.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 7 2007, 05:31 AM~7636594
> *ta frio este pedo!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cocapearl i was there i seen your car looks good i like 3 wheels you where busting


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up tx ryder hows the weather up in san antos


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup three wheel pimp ls was lookin nice


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

deam slim big balla with a busa what year is yours 
i sold mine last month it was 06 special edition busa


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

know am looking for a chopper style bike to old to be riding race bikes them speeding tickects where getting to expensive to get my lawyer to take them off my driving record


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 09:55 AM~7637568
> *was up tx ryder hows the weather up in san antos
> *




FUCKIN SUX RAINY AND COLD


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 7 2007, 07:02 AM~7636817
> *pulled over by da pigs this morning by mason park..
> cop: can i see your license and insurance
> me:here it is, also my handgun license
> ...












:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2007, 12:50 PM~7637827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mac Haik sells candy painted lows now too?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice car lonestar i dindt know you are in the big I


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i know a female cop that patrols your area sixty8imp shes fine ass fuck


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 01:16 PM~7637964
> *nice car lonestar i dindt know you are in the big I
> *


wait till you see the rest of the new members......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 01:19 PM~7637974
> *i know a female cop  that patrols your area sixty8imp shes fine ass fuck
> *


Pics?????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 01:19 PM~7637974
> *i know a female cop  that patrols your area sixty8imp shes fine ass fuck
> *


yeah.. i know.. try to get her to pull me over all the time..but no luck. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 10:17 AM~7637652
> *deam slim big balla with a busa what year is yours
> i sold mine last month it was 06 special edition busa
> *


asshole.. u had one of those.. was it red..

my mom been wanting on of them for the ongest


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 12:19 PM~7637974
> *i know a female cop  that patrols your area sixty8imp shes fine ass fuck
> *


Teller I said what's up.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Anything going down tonight?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

shes a cool cop been in the back seat with her chilling like a villan i meet her at soleros a few years back


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic if u want one i can get you one at a good cheap price i pay 8000. for mine


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 12:17 PM~7637652
> *deam slim big balla with a busa what year is yours
> i sold mine last month it was 06 special edition busa
> *


its a 99 and its not mine its my sisters.........its black and grey i think its a special edition she bought the parts off of ebay then droped it doing about 50


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that sucks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 02:53 PM~7638379
> *shes a cool cop been in the back seat with her chilling like a villan i meet her at soleros a few years back
> *


name? #? email address? myspace link? badge #?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sorry no email or myspace i could get you the badge # but on the number i need to ask her


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 03:33 PM~7638537
> *sorry no email or myspace i could get you the badge # but on the number i need to ask her
> *


lol.. tell her to email me at [email protected]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 7 2007, 03:36 PM~7638557
> *lol.. tell her to email me at [email protected]
> *


 :biggrin: now das gangsta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ive been shot. and im bleeding all over the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

umm.. 1st 98+ candy painted, dayton'd, lifted, town car in h-town? 

:0 



sorry cartier01, couldnt help myself.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.. someone already advised me theres a few in h-town already..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2007, 07:14 PM~7639569
> *ive been shot. and im bleeding all over the garage.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


paint job on tha linc lookin like a jar of jelly


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but wut it dew ?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats cool sixty8imp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 08:26 PM~7640144
> *thats cool sixty8imp
> *


yeah.. i dont even like candy paint. yuk


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

but no body can take my title on slaping small wheel on a 98 and up tc in houston j/p :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

his car looks sic with that paint job i like it


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos down to go to drink houston tonigth


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't like it. too bright. hurts my eyes.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up juan hows your car going bro


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who ready for easter in baytown tomorrow? i got my huevos ready!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 06:31 PM~7640183
> *was up juan hows your car going bro
> *


I am working on the Hopper again like usual ,Hoppers stay broke.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol do u know whats the bigest cilider u can put on a 76 mc on the back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 7 2007, 08:35 PM~7640220
> *lol do u know whats the bigest cilider u can put on a 76 mc on the back
> *


sky da limit ******.. if its too long.. just cut hole in cowl panel, have cylinder poking out right behind window.. thats g4n6$t4 d!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 7 2007, 06:32 PM~7640193
> *who ready for easter in baytown tomorrow? i got my huevos ready!
> *


whats the forecast???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2007, 09:06 PM~7640459
> *whats the forecast???
> *


ed brandon said its gonna be drippin candy in baytown :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 7 2007, 07:10 PM~7640491
> *ed brandon said its gonna be drippin candy in baytown  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk all that.. i aint skurred of lil rain.. i'll be in baytown tomorrow in 68.. got new wipers and bottle of booze.. cause i'm real as they come!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 7 2007, 08:16 PM~7640538
> *fk all that.. i aint skurred of lil rain.. i'll be in baytown tomorrow in 68..  got new wipers and bottle of booze..    cause i'm real as they come!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i'll be there.. whoever real enough to make it, holla @ a ******..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 7 2007, 07:57 PM~7639892
> *paint job on tha linc lookin like a jar of jelly
> *


yeah but wat it do! does it hop higher cause of the daytons...will find out soon!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 7 2007, 08:03 PM~7640852
> *yeah but wat it do! does it hop higher cause of the daytons...will find out soon!
> *


that boy is tapping jesus on tha chin..... :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 7 2007, 10:09 PM~7640883
> *that boy is tapping jesus on tha chin..... :uh:
> *


just trying to get some action started, never scared....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 7 2007, 10:09 PM~7640883
> *that boy is tapping jesus on tha chin..... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 7 2007, 10:27 PM~7640995
> *:uh:
> *


das da look on ****** faces......this fool was ridin wheelies through the park :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HOPPERS
<embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=1701542865&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed>
Add to My Profile |  More Videos


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 7 2007, 08:03 PM~7640852
> *yeah but wat it do! does it hop higher cause of the daytons...will find out soon!
> *


it does, and it looks good while doing it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 7 2007, 10:46 PM~7641498
> *HOPPERS
> <embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=1701542865&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed>
> Add to My Profile |   More Videos
> *



single or double>?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 8 2007, 12:03 AM~7641576
> *single or double>?
> *


single no weight! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2007, 11:02 PM~7641569
> *it does, and it looks good while doing it
> *


"glassy" red :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2007, 12:02 AM~7641569
> *it does, and it looks good while doing it
> *


 :thumbsup: looks good too bro....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 7 2007, 09:46 PM~7641498
> *HOPPERS
> <embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=1701542865&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed>
> Add to My Profile |   More Videos
> *


is this a video, how do i watch


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2007, 11:02 PM~7641569
> *it does, and it looks good while doing it
> *



car does look good man....nice wet paint....i remember when i got my lac painted candy red....man....takes me back...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 7 2007, 10:10 PM~7641608
> *car does look good man....nice wet paint....i remember when i got my lac painted candy red....man....takes me back...
> *


i rubbed one out earlier in the garage :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2007, 11:10 PM~7641606
> *is this a video, how do i watch
> *


it's a myspace code...looks like it's doin bout 30...nice hop...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

<a href='http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1701542865">HOPPERS</a>
<embed' target='_blank'>http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...br><embed</a> src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=1701542865&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed>
Add to My Profile | <a href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.home


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: gettin up.. dont look like an 84 caddy though.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 8 2007, 12:14 AM~7641619
> *it's a myspace code...looks like it's doin bout 30...nice hop...
> *


34- 36 on a v-8


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 8 2007, 12:16 AM~7641632
> *:uh:  gettin up..  dont look like an 84 caddy though.
> *


tha regal was just another one of my toys, sold it a while back. workin on new hopperz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

candy red...painted over 5 yrs ago....sittin on d's....will be back on the streets soon.....now it's my son's car.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 8 2007, 12:22 AM~7641657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 7 2007, 11:25 PM~7641667
> *looks nice.
> *



thanks homie.....i should be bringin it back out hopefully soon...gonna lift the fleetwood.....makin it a single though....see what i can do with it....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk this.. big day in baytown tomorrow.. im going to bed.. deuce


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man if weather wasn't so bad...i'd make the drive... :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 8 2007, 12:27 AM~7641676
> *thanks homie.....i should be bringin it back out hopefully soon...gonna lift the fleetwood.....makin it a single though....see what i can do with it....
> *


anything is possible.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 7 2007, 10:22 PM~7641657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are those 15x8 or 16x7???? we lowridin!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2007, 12:01 AM~7641803
> *what are those 15x8 or 16x7???? we lowridin!!!!!
> *



14x7 100 spoke daytons....with 175/75/14 tires....candy must had blinded you....yes..daytons...both lacs roll d's....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 8 2007, 01:01 AM~7641803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 7 2007, 02:40 AM~7636201
> *ALMOST HERE!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

chance of rain when down from 60% to 20%


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY EASTER ALL MY HOMIE'S AND HATERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 7 2007, 09:22 PM~7641657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY U GOT TO SHOW OFF FOR ! NA JUST PLAYIN U NEED TO GET THAT CAR OUT OF RETIRMENT AND PUT BACK ON THA STEETS FOR THEN BOYS!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wheres everybody at?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

happy easter guys...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

for MAC.......


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 8 2007, 04:10 PM~7644669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any pics from the picnic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i stayed home, looked like rain. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2007, 03:15 PM~7644405
> *for MAC.......
> 
> 
> ...



how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 8 2007, 09:03 PM~7646344
> *how much shipped? :biggrin:
> *


so se vende. the're fpr the 64.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2007, 09:22 PM~7646499
> *so se vende. the're fpr the 64.....
> *


very nice....  ...i can get you gold knockoffs and different chips if you need em...let me know...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 8 2007, 09:35 PM~7646616
> *very nice....  ...i can get you gold knockoffs and different chips if you need em...let me know...
> *


 i have metal chips and im keepin these KOs , if you have red or black METAL chips might be interested....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 6 2007, 01:13 PM~7631634
> *brought low to work..  HPD working security had to point out that he drove his 1973 corvette pace car to work. . like i give a fk what a pig drives.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 6 2007, 01:41 PM~7631824
> *This one is better...
> 
> 
> ...


damn nga, you just became a straight up alcoholic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 6 2007, 01:43 PM~7631851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2007, 02:29 PM~7632115
> *zup h town, where's my haterzzzz at :biggrin:  :loco:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 06:41 AM~7648421
> *damn nga, you just became a straight up alcoholic.
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2007, 07:14 PM~7639569
> *ive been shot. and im bleeding all over the garage.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i hate mondays.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2007, 12:50 PM~7637827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not the 1st time that trailer has been in the Sam's deli parking lot


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 07:46 AM~7648581
> *i hate mondays.
> *



ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2007, 11:50 AM~7637827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cruised the '78 malibuuuuu this weekend, got hot rodders asking me how much? :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2007, 09:03 PM~7621262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 08:46 AM~7648581
> *i hate mondays.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 08:22 AM~7648708
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 09:24 AM~7648719
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 08:27 AM~7648733
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *



true


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2007, 09:03 PM~7621262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7594141 :0
p0rn stars on lil??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 9 2007, 08:46 AM~7648581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i been on LIL for long time now.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixty8imp u didnt go to the video shot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 9 2007, 10:00 AM~7648881
> *sixty8imp u didnt go to the video shot
> *


naw..they pissed me off with the whole changing days thing. so fk em.. they sent email saying "well many another time" just click delete.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RON JERMEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:09 AM~7648919
> *OHHHHHHH REALLY????????????????
> *


yeah puto


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 10:12 AM~7648926
> *yeah  puto
> *


plz dont post the meat spin link


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest Up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RON JERMEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:15 AM~7648941
> *HEY I WAS WONDERING, 68 DO YOU HAVE ANY USED PENIS PUMPS PaRTS LEFT??????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 10:13 AM~7648932
> *plz dont post the meat spin link
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:20 AM~7648971
> *x2
> *


lol!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

LATIN must be really bored to pretend he's ron jeremy. :loco:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 10:26 AM~7649010
> *LATIN must be really bored to pretend he's ron jeremy.    :loco:
> *


IP check?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 09:28 AM~7649022
> *IP check?
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 10:30 AM~7649032
> *:0  :0
> *


So its latin??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no need to do IP check.. just check when both are "last active" .. when ron signs on.. he signs off. and vice/versa.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 10:26 AM~7649010
> *LATIN must be really bored to pretend he's ron jeremy.    :loco:
> *


not me son, get an ip check.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF!!!!! :burn: 


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

some ******* never grow up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 10:33 AM~7649053
> *WTF!!!!! :burn:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


watch, i'll give you proof. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 10:32 AM~7649041
> *no need to do IP check.. just check when both are "last active" .. when ron signs on.. he signs off.  and vice/versa.
> *


L.I.L. PI.....?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *DJLATIN, RON JERMEY*

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 09:34 AM~7649064
> *L.I.L.  PI.....?
> *


 hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 09:35 AM~7649068
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DJLATIN, RON JERMEY
> 
> ...




x10


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:34 AM~7649056
> *watch, i'll give you proof.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was sayin wtf to the peter pump!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 10:36 AM~7649074
> *I was sayin wtf to the peter pump!
> *


No shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 10:33 AM~7649054
> *some ******* never grow up
> *


some ngas get paranoid and start pointing fingers w/o real hard evidence.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:35 AM~7649068
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DJLATIN, RON JERMEY, PETER NORTH
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 10:37 AM~7649081
> *:0
> *


there'll be an ip check in a second, might be one of his own boys. :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 09:37 AM~7649081
> *:0
> *



si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

know who it is, ain't saying though since i'm not a chismoso! :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RON JERMEY_@Apr 9 2007, 10:41 AM~7649096
> *:cheesy:
> *


can't even trust your own boys :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

YES I KNOW I MISPELLED MY LAST NAME, YOU WOULD TOO IF YOU WAS GETTING A HAND JOB At tHAT MOMENT!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

RON JERMEY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 09:43 AM~7649115
> *YES I KNOW I MISPELLED MY LAST NAME, YOU WOULD TOO IF YOU WAS GETTING A HAND JOB At tHAT MOMENT!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!! CRAZINESS!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 10:45 AM~7649127
> *LMMFAO!!! CRAZINESS!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I'm over here lmfao! If i wouldn't have read the signature i wouldn't have noticed the mispelling. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RON JERMEY_@Apr 9 2007, 09:46 AM~7649132
> *
> *


 :0 :tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:40 AM~7649094
> *know who it is, ain't saying though since i'm not a chismoso!  :angel:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 10:50 AM~7649170
> *:0
> *


recovering chismoholic :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:53 AM~7649183
> *recovering chismoholic  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Was a good one Saturday...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mijo chillin' listening to the mariachis...


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2007, 08:26 AM~7649012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEYWORD.................FREE BBQ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Apr 9 2007, 11:03 AM~7649254
> *KEYWORD.................FREE BBQ
> *


for 1st 200 only?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sounds like a lineup for pr0n actors

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DJLATIN, RON JERMEY, drop'em, Tha Barber


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 08:58 AM~7649221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bin laden finally shaved


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

My girl works for the d.a.'s office and also is a notary in case someone needs some notary services.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:14 AM~7649338
> *My girl works for the d.a.'s office and also is a notary in case someone needs some notary services.
> *



spam


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 11:16 AM~7649351
> *spam
> *


AGREED


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:17 AM~7649355
> *AGREED
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 10:16 AM~7649351
> *spam
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 10:27 AM~7649403
> *:uh:
> *


quit being so grouchy! :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 11:30 AM~7649429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:30 AM~7649433
> *looks nice
> *



Hater


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 11:32 AM~7649443
> *Hater
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 11:32 AM~7649443
> *Hater
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:37 AM~7649465
> *
> *



:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 11:40 AM~7649483
> *:happysad:
> *


call me up when you get a chance...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 9 2007, 11:28 AM~7649414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


monte looks good 3 wheel pimp. i vote for smaller tires though.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 11:30 AM~7649433
> *looks nice
> *


Thanx homie...............


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:42 AM~7649494
> *call me up when you get a chance...
> *



after work. you picking up the tv.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 11:32 AM~7649443
> *Hater
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 11:46 AM~7649517
> *
> monte looks good 3 wheel pimp.  i vote for smaller tires though.
> *


I'm holding the name down here in Dallas also. If someone took pic's. I was 3wheelin up and down the street doing 45mph............. :biggrin: 

Working on getting 13's next.......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 11:49 AM~7649537
> *I'm holding the name down here in Dallas also. If someone took pic's. I was 3wheelin up and down the street doing 45mph............. :biggrin:
> 
> Working on getting 13's next.......... :0
> *


that or go big.. like 24"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 10:46 AM~7649517
> *sorry hny bunny
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 10:30 AM~7649429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 11:46 AM~7649521
> *after work. you picking up the tv.
> *


Negatory unless you put me on the payment plan :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:53 AM~7649564
> *Negatory unless you put me on the payment plan  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Ill put you on the payment plan, 400 now and you take it home whenever you want. Hows that for a payment plan?


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 11:56 AM~7649578
> *Ill put you on the payment plan, 400 now and you take it home whenever you want. Hows that for a payment plan?
> :biggrin:
> *


don't really need the tv though.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 11:51 AM~7649546
> *that or go big.. like 24"
> *


13's or 14's. Nothing bigger......... :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 11:53 AM~7649563
> *
> *


Thanx Hny Brn! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 10:56 AM~7649578
> *Ill put you on the payment plan, 400 now and you take it home whenever you want. Hows that for a payment plan?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:56 AM~7649582
> *don't really need the tv though.
> *



:biggrin: 

its going to NC then... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 11:57 AM~7649588
> *13's or 14's. Nothing bigger......... :nono:
> *


13s on a G Body Nothing bigger


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 10:58 AM~7649592
> *Thanx Hny Brn! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 11:59 AM~7649601
> *:biggrin:
> 
> its going to NC then...  :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 11:57 AM~7649588
> *13's or 14's. Nothing bigger......... :nono:
> *


this could be you.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 11:59 AM~7649603
> *13s on a G Body Nothing bigger
> *


14's are for the road trips...........

100% highway bound............ :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 12:02 PM~7649627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats alot of duct tape :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 12:02 PM~7649627
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 11:02 AM~7649627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:03 PM~7649640
> *now thats alot of duct tape :0
> *


as much as they spent on duct tape.. they coulda just bought new stuff when they got there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 12:03 PM~7649635
> *14's are for the road trips...........
> 
> 100% highway bound............ :biggrin:
> *


drove my shit to Vegas on 14s  oh and Detroit too :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:02 PM~7649629
> *this could be you.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a serious crime............ :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 11:04 AM~7649644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what you laughing at? thats going to be you driving... :0 :0 :0 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:05 PM~7649649
> *drove my shit to Vegas on 14s  oh and Detroit too :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: True rider. No Trailer Queens here................ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:05 PM~7649649
> *drove my shit to Vegas on 14s  oh and Detroit too :cheesy:
> *


here we go again.. lift that shyt..then talk about how many road trips you been on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

as much as everybody talks.. coca pearl so far.. only one i know of that be driving a lifted ride across texas.. not sure who else could say that?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 12:06 PM~7649661
> *:thumbsup: True rider. No Trailer Queens here................ :biggrin:
> *


the only way to go..... B4 I had my top done I drove to Dallas lrm with the top down (removed) and the boot on :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:06 PM~7649665
> *here we go again.. lift that shyt..then talk about how many road trips you been on.
> *


Ill do it just for you danny....... a four hour trip and shit..... try a 23 hour trip :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 11:06 AM~7649660
> *what you laughing at? thats going to be you driving...  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :ugh: huh..??? :around:


LMMFAO!! you better hush!!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:10 PM~7649691
> *Ill do it just for you danny....... a four hour trip and shit..... try a 23 hour trip :uh:
> *


try 26 hours in a busted up 84 monte carlo on 13" supremes.. chain steering wheel.. heater didn't work.. to michigan where its like zero degrees. and giong thru patches of ice. 


now what puto?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 11:12 AM~7649702
> *try 26 hours in a busted up 84 monte carlo on 13" supremes.. chain steering wheel.. heater didn't work..  to michigan where its like zero degrees.  and giong thru patches of ice.
> now what puto?
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..and i was solo too.. no phone (this back in days when everbody lived off beepers)


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 12:02 PM~7649627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT GIVES WHOLE NEW MEANING TO " JUNK IN THE TRUNK"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 12:13 PM~7649710
> *pics?
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:08 PM~7649679
> *as much as everybody talks..  coca pearl so far.. only one i know of that be driving a lifted ride across texas..      not sure who else could say that?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

fkin danny! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 11:17 AM~7649728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:08 PM~7649680
> *the only way to go..... B4 I had my top done I drove to Dallas lrm with the top down (removed) and the boot on :cheesy:
> *


Next road trip to Odessa.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 12:19 PM~7649741
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fkin danny! :biggrin:
> *


what i do? just speaking my mind. fo real though. hell, my 68 can make it 24 hours.. might need a few stops to top off fluids. driving a lifted car is awhole nother story.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:12 PM~7649702
> *try 26 hours in a busted up 84 monte carlo on 13" supremes.. chain steering wheel.. heater didn't work..  to michigan where its like zero degrees.  and giong thru patches of ice.
> now what puto?
> *


haha Boston 33 hours in a 94 brougham with a slippin tranny pullin a 82 coupe deville with a towbar in the snow back to Houston  I did that 2 years ago...... Lol!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali rydah

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:20 PM~7649751
> *driving a lifted car is awhole nother story.
> *


Your right homie. Plus I hit switch going down the highway............ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

myself.. i aint gonna lie.. i aint got balls to drive a lifted car further then 1 1/2 hours outside houston.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 12:20 PM~7649749
> *Next road trip to Odessa.............. :biggrin:
> *


Ima try and make it this year


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:21 PM~7649752
> *haha Boston 33 hours in a 94 brougham with a slippin tranny pullin a 82 coupe deville with a towbar in the snow back to Houston   I did that 2 years ago...... Lol!!!
> *


 94? thats practically lap of luxury. try again


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:23 PM~7649768
> *myself.. i aint gonna lie.. i aint got balls to drive a lifted car further then 1 1/2 hours outside houston.
> *


 :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Not when you ass is bitein the seat because a car stops in front of you and your hoping the 4000lb car hooked to you bumper is gonna stop hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:23 PM~7649775
> *Ima try and make it this year
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so.. someone got road trip that beats zero degree weater in michigan in busted up monte carlo with no heater.. having to stop and lay across hood for a little bit of warmth to get the feeling back in your fingers and face? didnt think so..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 11:28 AM~7649805
> *Not when you ass is bitein the seat because a car stops in front of you and your hoping the 4000lb car hooked to you bumper is gonna stop hno:
> *



:burn: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:28 PM~7649805
> *Not when you ass is bitein  the seat because a car stops in front of you and your hoping the 4000lb car hooked to you bumper is gonna stop hno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

jones vs jones on the highways


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:28 PM~7649805
> *Not when you ass is bitein the seat because a car stops in front of you and your hoping the 4000lb car hooked to you bumper is gonna stop hno:
> *


The almost happened Saturday. I was 3wheelin onto the highway and the lady in front of me was looking in her rearview mirror at me and hit the brakes.

I was like you bish............. :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 11:30 AM~7649818
> *jones vs jones on the highways
> *



already.com


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:28 PM~7649811
> *so.. someone got road trip that beats zero degree weater in michigan in busted up monte carlo with no heater.. having to stop and lay across hood for a little bit of warmth to get the feeling back in your fingers and face?    didnt think so..
> *


I have no heat or a/c............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 11:30 AM~7649818
> *jones vs jones on the highways
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:28 PM~7649811
> *so.. someone got road trip that beats zero degree weater in michigan in busted up monte carlo with no heater.. having to stop and lay across hood for a little bit of warmth to get the feeling back in your fingers and face?    didnt think so..
> *


I grew up in detroit You dont know cold homie... :uh: My moms drove a 2 dr 72 caprice with no heat till I was 10 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 12:31 PM~7649826
> *I have no heat or a/c............
> *


well, drive to somewhere where it snows and temp drops down to zero.. then u got me beat.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

oh and rusted out floorboards, Lol!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:33 PM~7649835
> *I grew up in detroit You dont know cold homie...  :uh: My moms drove a 2 dr 72 caprice with no heat till I was 10 :cheesy:
> *


i lived in michigan puto.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:34 PM~7649841
> *oh and rusted out floorboards, Lol!!!
> *


who didn't


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:34 PM~7649843
> *i lived in michigan puto.
> *


you want a fucking cookie?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest up... 


Ballin azzes

flinstones

I lived in Mexico and we didnt even own a car til I was 7....  

ole public transportation


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

some cars up in michigan had so much rust.. you can see the frame.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 12:35 PM~7649848
> *Mest up...
> 
> flinstones
> *


Kinda sucked b/c we had to put card board down to keep the water out..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 12:35 PM~7649848
> *Mest up...
> Ballin azzes
> 
> ...


dad drove nothing but impalas/caprices (2 doors) back in the days. remember quite a few of them.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:33 PM~7649838
> *well,  drive to somewhere where it snows and temp drops down  to zero.. then u got me beat.
> *


I got you beat period homie. Driving a lifted ride arcoss Texas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 12:35 PM~7649848
> *Mest up...
> 
> flinstones
> ...


oh yeah? we couldn't afford to ride INSIDE the bus.. use to grab bumper and hold on.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:35 PM~7649847
> *you want a fucking cookie?
> *


He likes Trail Mix............aka Shit Mix.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 12:37 PM~7649868
> *dad drove nothing but impalas/caprices (2 doors) back in the days.  remember quite a few of them.
> *


too bad moms caprice was busted b4 it was even 10 years old  It was booger green. I think the city hauled it off when in died someplace


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:37 PM~7649865
> *Kinda sucked b/c we had to put card board down to keep the water out..........
> *


oh yeah? think thats bad.. they use to put me down there to keep water out. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:38 PM~7649880
> *oh yeah?  we couldn't afford to ride INSIDE the bus.. use to grab bumper and hold on.
> *


Back to the Future.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 11:38 AM~7649880
> *oh yeah?  we couldn't afford to ride INSIDE the bus.. use to grab bumper and hold on.
> *



x2...

we left my older brother at one of the stops cause that fool thought it was our stop, lil foo jumped off and the bus kept going.... LOL!!!


I looked back and saw that foo running to catch up to the bus. 4 blocks later we found his azz crying on the sidewalk.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:40 PM~7649889
> *oh yeah?  think thats bad..  they use to put me down there to keep water out.  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 11:40 AM~7649889
> *oh yeah?  think thats bad..  they use to put me down there to keep water out.  :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 12:40 PM~7649893
> *x2...
> 
> we left my older brother at one of the stops cause that fool thought it was our stop, lil foo jumped off and the bus kept going.... LOL!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 11:41 AM~7649908
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I still remind him about it. Tell him he could of got picked up by one of them street people and we would of never saw him again... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:40 PM~7649889
> *oh yeah?  think thats bad..  they use to put me down there to keep water out.  :angry:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this what grandpa use to roll when i was like 4 or so.. member i use to dig the quarter windows.. pimp'n '76 mercury cougar.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 10:38 AM~7649880
> *oh yeah?  we couldn't afford to ride INSIDE the bus.. use to grab bumper and hold on.
> *



Damn... you too? aahhh memories of the mother land.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 9 2007, 12:47 PM~7649953
> *Damn... you too?  aahhh memories of the mother land.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:44 PM~7649934
> *this what grandpa use to roll when i was like 4 or so..   member i use to dig the quarter windows..    pimp'n
> 
> 
> ...


lol

My grandpa had a 71 Impala coupe and a 81 buick regal. Bought both new  He's gone now but my uncle still drives the regal.... That thing is so rusted up but all the bumper fillers are og and still like new... Bumper fillers dont rot out up there for some reason


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:48 PM~7649960
> *lol
> 
> My grandpa had a 71 Impala coupe and a 81 buick regal. Bought both new  He's gone now but my uncle still drives the regal.... That thing is so rusted up but the all the bumper fillers are og and still like new... Bumper fillers dont rot out up there for some reason
> *


Put a 5th on the Regal for him............. :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 10:48 AM~7649959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tocadera loca with the girls.... you would see so many perverts getting off the bus with slap marks on their face... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 9 2007, 11:50 AM~7649975
> *Tocadera loca with the girls.... you would see so many perverts getting off the bus with slap marks on their face... :roflmao:
> *



oh hell yeah. 

big grins on their faces too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this is car he had before that cougar. 1965 mercury comet caliente.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2007, 12:50 PM~7649972
> *Put a 5th on the Regal for him............. :biggrin:
> *


he aint got no money


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:52 PM~7649990
> *he aint got no money
> *


it's family though


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:52 PM~7649990
> *he aint got no money
> *


Give hime the family hook up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:52 PM~7649990
> *he aint got no money
> *


damn.. hu$tle town


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:53 PM~7650006
> *damn..    hu$tle town
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 12:57 PM~7650025
> *mest up
> *


damn I was joking


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 12:56 PM~7650019
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 10:51 AM~7649985
> *oh hell yeah.
> 
> big grins on their faces too.
> *



LOL I still remember one time this guy had a chick (small chicken) with him and since the bus was so crowded he placed the chick between his legs somehow and this lady starts screaming........... Señor............señor......... se le revento un huevo................ LOL she had the whole bus laughing...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 9 2007, 01:02 PM~7650060
> *LOL I still remember one time this guy had a chick (small chicken) with him and since the bus was so crowded he placed the chick between his legs somehow and this lady starts screaming...........  Señor............señor......... se le revento un huevo................        LOL  she had the whole bus laughing...
> *


ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 01:07 PM~7650101
> *ok
> *


hater


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 01:10 PM~7650114
> *hater
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2007, 01:13 PM~7650134
> *
> *


AGREE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

So a hooker asked her surgeon to make another hole in her ass. Surgeon asked why? She said "business is good so i'm opening up a new location"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Trunk Kickin Like KungFu!!!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 11:07 AM~7650101
> *ok
> *



ODIOSO :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Posts: 6,748
Joined: Jun 2002
From: West Houston, Tha Branch...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.A.R.E.
DRUG AWARENESS RESISTANCE EDUCATION


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NoCaddyLikeMine


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

DJLATIN Today, 11:17 AM | | Post #80582 

╔»®CHUNTARO®«╝

Posts: 73,241
Joined: Jul 2003
From: LA PORTE, TX®
Car Club: PATRONartelas CC


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

TopfullyTasteless®


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Home Page No Information 
Birthday No Information 
Location Pasadena TX 
Interests restoring classic chevy's
DJ both radio & mobile
recording & producing in the studio
cruzin' every little chance I get cuz there ain't many!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone have pics from yesterdays easter thing in Baytown?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 12:25 PM~7650209
> *Anyone have pics from yesterdays easter thing in Baytown?
> *



x10


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that came out and supported. To those who couldnt, much love.... for those who wouldnt, well....what can I say? Support, Respect and Unity.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2007, 01:15 PM~7650146
> *So a hooker asked her surgeon to make another hole in her ass. Surgeon asked why? She said "business is good so i'm opening up a new location"
> *


repost


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 12:28 PM~7650236
> *Thanks to everyone that came out and supported. To those who couldnt, much love.... for those who wouldnt, well....what can I say? Support, Respect and Unity.
> *



HEY that sounds verrrrry familiar... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wasn't that rapper video shoot today? who went/is going?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 01:32 PM~7650265
> *repost
> *


Okay danny I have another cookie for you :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 12:33 PM~7650276
> *wasn't that rapper video shoot today?  who went/is going?
> *


ROB G at MacGregor park....yeah its today.....Los was supposedly gonna go, but I dunno if he did. Imma go to the TOC part of the shoot tonight at TOC bar. So if anyone else goes see ya up there.

Rob G "Reppin My Block" Video Shoot at TOC Bar...open for business til 2AM!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2007, 01:35 PM~7650288
> *ROB G at MacGregor park....yeah its today.....Los was supposedly gonna go, but I dunno if he did.  Imma go to the TOC part of the shoot tonight at TOC bar. So if anyone else goes see ya up there.
> 
> Rob G "Reppin My Block"  Video Shoot at TOC Bar...open for business til 2AM!! :biggrin:
> *


dang, clubbing on a worknight? can't do that anymore.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2007, 12:32 PM~7650268
> *HEY that sounds verrrrry familiar... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 12:36 PM~7650295
> *dang, clubbing on a worknight?  can't do that anymore.
> *


mayne i done it all week excpet for the lord's day before for a couple of weeks. Been fallin off since I left thatmosphere. I need to get back on my grind.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2007, 01:35 PM~7650288
> *ROB G at MacGregor park....yeah its today.....Los was supposedly gonna go, but I dunno if he did.  Imma go to the TOC part of the shoot tonight at TOC bar. So if anyone else goes see ya up there.
> 
> Rob G "Reppin My Block"  Video Shoot at TOC Bar...open for business til 2AM!! :biggrin:
> *


i was planning to go..when it was scheduled for tuesday. once that did a flip/flop on the day.. thats when i knew i was dealing with some unorganized putos.. so told em i lost interest.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2007, 01:37 PM~7650305
> *mayne i done it all week excpet for the lord's day before for a couple of weeks.  Been fallin off since I left thatmosphere.  I need to get back on my grind.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WHERES DENA? I MISS HER. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 01:53 PM~7650401
> *WHERES DENA? I MISS HER.  :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

we took 2 cars from my club.........the shoot was a no go.....waste of time...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2007, 01:57 PM~7650416
> *we took 2 cars from my club.........the shoot was a no go.....waste of time...
> *


was there a lot of arroz out there?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2007, 12:57 PM~7650416
> *we took 2 cars from my club.........the shoot was a no go.....waste of time...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2007, 01:57 PM~7650416
> *we took 2 cars from my club.........the shoot was a no go.....waste of time...
> *


what happen? see, i knew them ******* aint have they shyt together


----------



## HLC.COM (Sep 20, 2006)

SLAB CITY CAR CLUB 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION

Sunday April 15th @ MacGregor Park

Noon til-5:00pm

BBQ for the first 200 people(bring own drinks)


Hop Contest $10 per entry
1st place Cash Prize

Plaques for:

Best Car, Truck, and Bike

Tire Toss

Club Tug-of-War 
Sponsored by HLC
$100 Winner take all. 

SUPPORT, RESPECT, AND UNITY!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 01:01 PM~7650440
> *what happen?    see, i knew them ******* aint have they shyt together
> *


i didnt get too much details from my homies but the said they where given an excuse of not enough light....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2007, 02:04 PM~7650462
> *i didnt get too much details from my homies but the said they where given an excuse of not enough light....
> *


light??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'm not touching that one. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2007, 02:04 PM~7650462
> *i didnt get too much details from my homies but the said they where given an excuse of not enough light....
> *


:scrutinize: you'd think a big time rapper could afford some lights huh 

and it aint even fk'n cloudy today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. im lying . it is cloudy.. but SO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 12:53 PM~7650401
> *WHERES DENA? I MISS HER.  :angry:
> *


shes been sick.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 02:09 PM~7650496
> *shes been sick.
> *


oh .. imma text her then.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok well i got some wrong info...lol

it was scheduled for 11 30 2 of my guys showed up......no one there...12 one left other stayed for a few.....calling other to get details.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2007, 02:10 PM~7650506
> *ok well i got some wrong info...lol
> 
> it was scheduled for 11 30 2 of my guys showed up......no one there...12 one left other stayed for a few.....calling other to get details.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 01:09 PM~7650499
> *oh .. imma text her then.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 02:13 PM~7650532
> *:thumbsup:
> *


text i sent her said "stop bullshyting.. u aint sick.. take yo azz back to work!"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 02:13 PM~7650532
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i'm going to email her to get an autoreply...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma go knock on her door and say "them aint daytons"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 01:15 PM~7650551
> *text i sent her said "stop bullshyting.. u aint sick.. take yo azz back to work!"
> *


:twak: you aint right nicca.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 01:16 PM~7650556
> *i'm going to email her to get an autoreply...
> *


:around: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 01:18 PM~7650564
> *imma go knock on her door and say "them aint daytons"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 02:22 PM~7650595
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK. if she tells u that i blew her a kiss via text message.. dont get gettin all jealous..cause she lying.. :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 01:23 PM~7650604
> *OK.  if she tells u that i blew her a kiss via text message.. dont get gettin all jealous..cause she lying..    :loco:
> *


oh ok. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2007, 11:57 AM~7650416
> *we took 2 cars from my club.........the shoot was a no go.....waste of time...
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 02:28 PM~7650627
> *oh ok. :ugh:
> *


OK OK.. i lied.. i only text her "hope u feel better soon".. she replied "X2" lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2007, 02:51 PM~7650771
> *:roflmao:
> *


ok ok. i made that up too..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any pics from the park


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

park pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

fotos y recuerdos?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 02:09 PM~7650879
> *fotos y recuerdos?
> *



del parquesillo...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

SOLD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 9 2007, 03:56 PM~7651185
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


about time. now help me bring the engine hoist & 327 to my canton. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLC.COM_@Apr 9 2007, 12:02 PM~7650450
> *SLAB CITY CAR CLUB 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY CELEBRATION
> 
> Sunday April 15th @ MacGregor Park
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 02:18 PM~7650564
> *imma go knock on her door and say "them aint daytons"
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 9 2007, 02:56 PM~7651185
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...



was that latins car?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

jusdeez drinks my pee on a regular basis.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2007, 03:05 PM~7651250
> *about time.  now help me bring the engine hoist & 327 to my canton.  :biggrin:
> *


Whenever your ready. I need the elbow room. Gonna paint the other 53 real soon.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2007, 06:16 PM~7652747
> *was that latins car?
> *


One of my collection. Had to get a cali baller to pick it up since there are only po people in houston.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 9 2007, 06:20 PM~7652767
> *One of my collection. Had to get a cali baller to pick it up since there are only po people in houston.
> *


for real


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 9 2007, 06:20 PM~7652767
> *One of my collection. Had to get a cali baller to pick it up since there are only po people in houston.
> *



yea thats funny.....seems everybody drives a luxury car with rims, but when somethins for sale, everybodys broke all of a sudden....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2007, 06:21 PM~7652776
> *yea thats funny.....seems everybody drives a luxury car with rims, but when somethins for sale, everybodys broke all of a sudden....
> *


 LOL, yeah thats why they broke!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

maybe dont you think not everybody is into old school cars and dont have time to restore a classic car


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2007, 06:21 PM~7652771
> *for real
> *


Yup. Promise. Mailing the title to fullerton cali this week. Techniques car club.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2007, 06:21 PM~7652776
> *yea thats funny.....seems everybody drives a luxury car with rims, but when somethins for sale, everybodys broke all of a sudden....
> *


Yeah. Or they scared to build a classic.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 9 2007, 06:47 PM~7652933
> *maybe dont you think not everybody is into old school cars and dont have time to restore a classic car
> *


That's true. You got these ballers that rather build up a 06 tahoe or a F150 in bags.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am building a 76 monte carlo i had to stop 4 a while cuz i was living in fort worth for a while but know am back and is time to fixit up again before i just didnt had time to work on it i was working sometimes 2 days strait with out sleep


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 9 2007, 07:50 PM~7652956
> *Yeah. Or they scared to build a classic.
> *


or they know a bucket of rust when they see it.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

how shallow is that?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still no pics from baytown?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Not everyone can or will build a classic. Sometimes its too much to handle. People would rather not deal with having to re-wire an entire vehicle, cutting and welding,hours upon hours of body work. Paint , int. chrome. just to mention a few. They buy a car, put rims, and switches some leafing and voila, a lowrider. No offense to anyone who has done that though. Some people LOVE the challenge of building a classic.Some avoid it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hno: :wow: :werd: hno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

so you concur?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 9 2007, 06:35 PM~7653308
> *Not everyone can or will build a classic. Sometimes its too much to handle. People would rather not deal with having to re-wire an entire vehicle, cutting and welding,hours upon hours of body work. Paint , int. chrome. just to mention a few. They buy a car, put rims, and switches some leafing and voila, a lowrider. No offense to anyone who has done that though. Some people LOVE the challenge of building a classic.Some avoid it.
> *


or some people dont really build anything!! :biggrin: hows that 4 treatin u im gonna have something for the streets again real soon :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 9 2007, 07:45 PM~7653396
> *so you concur?
> *



I was just waiting for the other opinions :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 07:47 PM~7653421
> *or some people dont really build anything!!  :biggrin:  hows that 4 treatin u im gonna have something for the streets again real soon  :biggrin:
> *



si


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah I seen what you got comin out. Its lookin good!! :cheesy: The 4 is ok just chillin, literally, sittin outside in the drive way  hopefully sometime soon I'll be getting my frame wrapped, FINALLY! :0 its about time too.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 07:17 PM~7653162
> *or they know a bucket of rust when they see it.
> *


Ha. Its a 53 for a damn good price. 

Rust or not. 


Now go get you an X frame or some switches. 











:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 9 2007, 07:35 PM~7653308
> *Not everyone can or will build a classic. Sometimes its too much to handle. People would rather not deal with having to re-wire an entire vehicle, cutting and welding,hours upon hours of body work. Paint , int. chrome. just to mention a few. They buy a car, put rims, and switches some leafing and voila, a lowrider. No offense to anyone who has done that though. Some people LOVE the challenge of building a classic.Some avoid it.
> *


So true Los. 

But that's why few know and fewer will know the feeling of pulling a corner in a 64.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:cheesy: So True So True :cheesy: Seems like all the time theres some guys wanting to put my ride in their video shoot, EVEN with dead batteries in my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2007, 07:17 PM~7652750
> *jusdeez drinks my pee on a regular basis.
> *


rivistyle draws pics of himself slow dancing with goats.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and some people buy cars, that members of other clubs got tired/bored of.. stick their car club plaque on it.. and expect a pat on the back for all their hard work.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest up


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Knock knock folks.. just passin through again.. I've been spending some time in the garage... its time for tranny work.. its slippin.. EHHH!! any suggestions arround the galleria area?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 9 2007, 06:55 PM~7653497
> *Yeah I seen what you got comin out. Its lookin good!!  :cheesy: The 4 is ok just chillin, literally, sittin outside in the drive way    hopefully sometime soon I'll be getting my frame wrapped, FINALLY! :0  its about time too.
> *


im not talkin about the linc. i told these haters they gettin shut down real soon :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Haters


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 08:35 PM~7653857
> *im not talkin about the linc.  i told these haters they gettin shut down real soon  :0
> *


What you talkin about then??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 9 2007, 07:47 PM~7653955
> *What you talkin about then??
> *


havent got it yet. but another rag is in the works. this linc is a temporary ride. im actually throwing it together just to knock dena out from placing at the show in july 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 07:48 PM~7653963
> *havent got it yet.  but another rag is in the works. this linc is a temporary ride. im actually throwing it together just to knock dena out from placing at the show in july
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 u r :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 08:48 PM~7653963
> *havent got it yet.  but another rag is in the works. this linc is a temporary ride. im actually throwing it together just to knock dena out from placing at the show in july
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Damn, for that reason only?? BALLLIN  what year rag?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Apr 7 2007, 12:58 PM~7638400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up homie..
713 divas car is in the garage.. ready to be sprayed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller+Apr 9 2007, 09:29 PM~7653799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2007, 10:09 PM~7654160
> *
> 
> whats up homie..
> ...


dont let no pink overspray get on my mailbox. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 08:24 PM~7654355
> *dont let no pink overspray get on my mailbox.  :uh:
> *


your mail box is at my house.. here car is somewhere else..in the hood..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2007, 10:26 PM~7654379
> *your mail box is at my house.. here car is somewhere else..in the hood..
> *


oh aight. is it ready? 


and my uncle got a gsx he selling. 03 anniversary editon.. but its only a 600, its in my garage right now. he better hope garage dont fall on it before he sells. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 9 2007, 07:58 PM~7654058
> *Damn, for that reason only??  BALLLIN   what year rag?
> *


i want an ace...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 08:23 PM~7654349
> *fk galleria area..  gonna cost too much around there.  need to take that job to da hood.  a-1 transmissions on lawndale.
> lies
> lies
> *


bitch when u gonna lift that wackback 68???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 10:31 PM~7654435
> *bitch when u gonna lift that wackback 68???
> *


never bitch. u worry about your crown vic.. i mean town car.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 08:28 PM~7654407
> *oh aight.  is it ready?
> and my uncle got a gsx he selling. 03 anniversary editon.. but its only a 600, its in my garage right now.  he better hope garage dont fall on it before he sells. lol
> 
> ...


how much.. all im gunna do is repaint it.. candy....


----------



## HLC.COM (Sep 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2007, 10:44 PM~7654588
> *how much.. all im gunna do is repaint it.. candy....
> *


i'll ask em tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 07:24 PM~7654355
> *dont let no pink overspray get on my mailbox.  :uh:
> *



WHATS WRONG WITH A PINK MAILBOX??? IT WOULD BE PRETTY IN PINK!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 08:31 PM~7654435
> *bitch when u gonna lift that wackback 68???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 08:31 PM~7654435
> *bitch when u gonna lift that wackback 68???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 08:33 PM~7654461
> *never bitch.  u worry about your crown vic.. i mean town car.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 11:25 PM~7655036
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


someone forgot to tell that dude u can't lift a LeCab :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fuckin hate rain.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 9 2007, 07:18 PM~7652755
> *Whenever your ready. I need the elbow room. Gonna paint the other 53 real soon.
> *


i got time after work tonight. will call you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2007, 07:21 PM~7652776
> *yea thats funny.....seems everybody drives a luxury car with rims, but when somethins for sale, everybodys broke all of a sudden....
> *


trudat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 11:25 PM~7655036
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 06:30 AM~7656352
> *i got time after work tonight.  will call you.
> *


cool im putting a members car in there today so ill leave room for it to get it out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 07:36 AM~7656372
> *cool im putting a members car in there today so ill leave room for it to get it out.
> *


ok will be there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Is that coca pearl with the koolaid smile in the back???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice 4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 08:32 AM~7656531
> *nice 4
> *


You down for the Majestix picnic?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2007, 11:25 PM~7655036
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


new screen saver......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 07:40 AM~7656568
> *new screen saver......
> *


but its lifted


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 08:42 AM~7656576
> *but its lifted
> *


whats the big deal?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 08:45 AM~7656585
> *whats the big deal?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 07:45 AM~7656585
> *whats the big deal?
> *


prefer virgins...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 08:47 AM~7656593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 77079?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 08:52 AM~7656618
> *how much shipped to 77079?
> *


don't matter. your rich. shoulda been gold plated etched ones in your trunk along time ago. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 08:55 AM~7656628
> *don't matter. your rich.  shoulda been gold plated etched ones in your trunk along time ago.  :uh:
> *


yeah Im richy rich........ wannanother cookie :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 09:00 AM~7656660
> *yeah Im richy rich........ wannanother cookie :uh:
> *


they just don't know us po' folks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 08:01 AM~7656668
> *they just don't know us po' folks
> *


hater


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 09:00 AM~7656660
> *yeah Im richy rich........ wannanother cookie :uh:
> *


oh. i got some 14" for sale.. think they'll match your lac pretty good.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 09:13 AM~7656742
> *oh. i got some 14" for sale.. think they'll match your lac pretty good.
> 
> 
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 09:13 AM~7656742
> *oh. i got some 14" for sale.. think they'll match your lac pretty good.
> 
> 
> *


if they didn't have blue spokes i'd get them :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 09:00 AM~7656660
> *yeah Im richy rich........ wannanother cookie :uh:
> *


mr living large in da branch..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 09:16 AM~7656760
> *mr living large in da branch..
> *


Mr. Works his ass off to live in a nice hood  Oh and the lac isnt gonna look good with those old rims and the new paint work... It'll be too much blue


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 08:15 AM~7656749
> *if they didn't have blue spokes i'd get them  :biggrin:
> *


you aint got no lowriders mayne


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 08:21 AM~7656792
> *Mr. Works his ass off to live in a nice hood   Oh and the lac isnt gonna look good with those old rims and the new paint work... It'll be too much blue
> *


still aint gon noone to paint?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 09:21 AM~7656792
> *Mr. Works his ass off to live in a nice hood   Oh and the lac isnt gonna look good with those old rims and the new paint work... It'll be too much blue
> *


wont look good regardless.. without some pumps in the trunk.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 09:23 AM~7656802
> *still aint gon noone to paint?
> *


my car yeah.... my boy still needs his car painted. My painter has a waiting list thats unreal........ so we still lookin :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 09:26 AM~7656812
> *wont look good regardless.. without some pumps in the trunk.
> *


How about some GayOmatic compressors like in your trunk?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 09:22 AM~7656795
> *you aint got no lowriders mayne
> *


that makes two of us


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 09:29 AM~7656823
> *How about some GayOmatic compressors like in your trunk?
> *


well, since you skurred.. just to go autozone and get toggle switches and you can pretend. hit the switch and jump in ur seat..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

My painter does allright. Shit look like glass and its not buffed yet. 

And won't let it go till its lazer straight. 

Pics don't do justice.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

who's trokita is that in your garagi?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 07:22 AM~7656795
> *you aint got no lowriders mayne
> *


FKin HATER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 09:35 AM~7656847
> *well, since you skurred.. just to go autozone and get toggle switches and you can pretend. hit the switch and jump in ur seat..
> *


thats a good idea :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 09:46 AM~7656917
> *FKin HATER!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I FOKENAGREE!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 10 2007, 08:41 AM~7656883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2007, 09:48 AM~7657273
> *
> *



hater


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 10:49 AM~7657282
> *hater
> *


standard answer


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 09:50 AM~7657288
> *standard answer
> *



hater


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 09:53 AM~7657304
> *hater
> *


> lol <


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuckin boring ass comcast meeting.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothin going on in here either.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nah


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

post pics of cut lecabs :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Without juice.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:00 AM~7657362
> *Without juice.
> *


with so I can dream.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

post pics of that gto slo, so i can dream


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 10:04 AM~7657387
> *post pics of that gto slo, so i can dream
> *


Na primo took it to the body shop prison for a while. 

Start saving up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:04 AM~7657387
> *post pics of that gto slo, so i can dream
> *


go cut your new silver bullet!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:07 AM~7657413
> *go cut your new silver bullet!
> *


????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:12 AM~7657446
> *????
> *


peachy silver....... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:16 AM~7657472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf kind of flames is that shit?


LET ME ADDRESS MYSELF AT THIS MOMENT: Hater!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 10 2007, 10:58 AM~7657347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna be slo on da boys at da shop day its done.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:18 AM~7657490
> *peachy silver....... :uh:
> *


 :nono: i'm going to cut the '87 regal since i don't care for v-6 stock 231's.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:19 AM~7657500
> *naw
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dunno what hell that is.. but we lowridin' here


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 10:18 AM~7657494
> *wtf kind of flames is that shit?
> LET ME ADDRESS MYSELF AT THIS MOMENT:  Hater!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So much hatred. Gosh.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:21 AM~7657516
> *dunno what hell that is.. but we lowridin' here
> *


whats this "we" crap.... You choppin in a capala!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:24 AM~7657532
> *whats this "we" crap.... You choppin in a capala!
> *


choppin'curbsnah'mean!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:24 AM~7657536
> *choppin'curbsnah'mean!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:24 AM~7657532
> *whats this "we" crap.... You choppin in a capala!
> *


says who?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 10:19 AM~7657500
> *this is gonna be slo on da boys at da shop day its done.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. 


And ill grease my hair up like the fonz too. YO!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:25 AM~7657548
> *Lol.
> And ill grease my hair up like the fonz too.  YO!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:25 AM~7657547
> *says who?
> *


so you put 13s on it? Look out Slim......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:26 AM~7657557
> *so you put 13s on it? Look out Slim......... :0
> *


i put 10's ya'll aint ready .


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:25 AM~7657548
> *Lol.
> And ill grease my hair up like the fonz too.  YO!
> *


Ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:27 AM~7657563
> *Ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee................................
> *


*clap* [lights go off]


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:28 AM~7657568
> **clap* [lights go off]
> *


Lol!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

at shop now..they working on the trunk lid.. they can't get it to stay closed.. 


















cause of the 12 optimas and four pumps!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:29 AM~7657576
> *at shop now..they working on the trunk lid..  they can't get it to stay closed..
> cause of the 12 optimas and four pumps!
> *


on the '68? yeah right. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:29 AM~7657581
> *on the '68?  yeah right.  :biggrin:
> *


96


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:29 AM~7657576
> *at shop now..they working on the trunk lid..  they can't get it to stay closed..
> cause of the 12 optimas and four pumps!
> *


I have some coat hangers if you want.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 10:26 AM~7657551
> *:uh:
> *


Hater. Just mad cus aint got hair.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:30 AM~7657588
> *I have some coat hangers if you want.
> *


only thing gonna be hanging is your jaw when all you see is my undercarriage.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:31 AM~7657598
> *Hater. Just mad cus aint got hair.
> *


shave bald by choice. not due to old age. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7657602
> *only thing gonna be hanging is your jaw when all you see is my undercarriage.
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7657608
> *LMFAO!!!!!!
> *


gonna call my car the "flasher" cause it likes to show off its undies.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 10:29 AM~7657576
> *at shop now..they working on the trunk lid..  they can't get it to stay closed..
> *


You pick some horrible shops to work on your cars.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:32 AM~7657608
> *LMFAO!!!!!!
> *


Your rear main is leakin again or the tranny from the chopppaz?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:30 AM~7657585
> *96
> *


nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:34 AM~7657616
> *You pick some horrible shops to work on your cars.
> *


so far.. none of my rides ever been at a shop.. except sic painting the daily.. as for 68.. don't think anybody even knows what shop it was at. so how you know?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 10:32 AM~7657607
> *shave bald by choice.  not due to old age.  :0
> *


So its just Latin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:36 AM~7657635
> *So its just Latin.
> *


indeed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:36 AM~7657635
> *So its just Latin.
> *


yep.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 10:36 AM~7657631
> *so far..  none of my rides ever been at a shop.. except sic painting the daily..  as for 68..  don't think anybody even knows what shop it was at.    so how you know?
> *


From the statements mad prior I mean. 

Doors not working trunks no shutting etc etc.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:39 AM~7657650
> *From the statements mad prior I mean.
> 
> Doors not working trunks no shutting etc etc.
> *


the malibu has a little problem where the previous old lady would lean on the door to get in. she was handicap though. need to put shims to align back to normal.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 10:37 AM~7657641
> *yep.
> *


Pito head. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:40 AM~7657657
> *the malibu has a little problem where the previous old lady would lean on the door to get in.  she was handicap though.  need to put shims to align back to normal.
> *


upholstery?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 10:40 AM~7657657
> *the malibu has a little problem where the previous old lady would lean on the door to get in.  she was handicap though.  need to put shims to align back to normal.
> *


No good. Throw it away.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:40 AM~7657660
> *Pito head.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


no mames


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:40 AM~7657663
> *upholstery?
> *


what about it? it's good, door panels need replacing though. they're cooked and chip easily.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:44 AM~7657692
> *what about it?  it's good, door panels need replacing though.  they're cooked and chip easily.
> *


bring it to tha casa puto!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:39 AM~7657650
> *From the statements mad prior I mean.
> 
> Doors not working trunks no shutting etc etc.
> *


door was a problem day i bought the car. i made mistake of locking it when i had feeling it wouldnt unlock..but since i was at a motel bangin a married brawd..figured i should lock it anyway and sure enough it didn't unlock. shop i actually took it to, told me in advance car would be a low priority for them because its such a minor job. i bought parts myself, door latch assembly from classic industries.. they charged me about $135 in labor to get door open replace assembly replace mirrors i had stashed in trunk,since it was there anyway. so.. now door is working find, locks/unlocks.. closes like its a 2007 .. so there, now you're up-to-date 

and i was joking about trunk and hydroz. 96 sitting with its 22's on it. geez.. some fools don't recognize a joke when they hear it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:45 AM~7657702
> *bring it to tha casa puto!
> *


you live too far mayne!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 10:44 AM~7657692
> *what about it?  it's good, door panels need replacing though.  they're cooked and chip easily.
> *


I got a shop. That did the 53 not expensive and do good.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:47 AM~7657712
> *you live too far mayne!
> *


i wont help you then :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 11:47 AM~7657717
> *I got a shop. That did the 53 not expensive and do good.
> *


local?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:48 AM~7657723
> *i wont help you then :uh:
> *


i sent you an email at the same time, mayne!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:49 AM~7657732
> *i sent you an email at the same time, mayne!!
> *


que


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 10:45 AM~7657705
> *door was a problem day i bought the car.    i made mistake of locking it when i had feeling it wouldnt unlock..but since i was at a motel bangin a married brawd..figured i should lock it anyway and sure enough it didn't unlock.  shop i actually took it to, told me in advance car would be a low priority for them because its such a minor job.    i bought parts myself, door latch assembly from classic industries..  they charged me about $135 in labor to get door open replace assembly replace mirrors i had stashed in trunk,since it was there anyway.       so..   now door is working find, locks/unlocks..  closes like its a 2007 .. so there, now you're up-to-date
> 
> and i was joking about trunk and hydroz.   96 sitting with its 22's on it.   geez..  some fools don't recognize a joke when they hear it.
> *


homewrecka! :nono:

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 11:51 AM~7657745
> *que
> *


ASKED YOU ABOUT IT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:52 AM~7657751
> *ASKED YOU ABOUT IT
> *


e-mail sent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 10:48 AM~7657726
> *local?
> *


Manchester.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 11:51 AM~7657746
> *homewrecka! :nono:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dont be worry about what i do.. you go worry about what yo man sixfoSS does.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 10:59 AM~7657786
> *Manchester.
> *



United


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Meetings over back to work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 11:59 AM~7657791
> *United
> *


futbol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 10:59 AM~7657790
> *dont be worry about what i do.. you go worry about what yo man sixfoSS does.
> *


i ended it. thats why hes moving. :tears:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:00 AM~7657798
> *futbol
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:01 PM~7657805
> *i ended it. thats why hes moving. :tears:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


figured you used him only to ride in the focus :twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 10:59 AM~7657791
> *United
> *


Lawndale.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:00 AM~7657798
> *futbol
> *



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 10 2007, 12:01 PM~7657805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. now that she got what she wanted..he's outa-focus 


ok, that was dumb,but thats all i had .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 12:02 PM~7657813
> *Lawndale.
> *


Califas?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 11:01 AM~7657805
> *i ended it. thats why hes moving. :tears:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:02 AM~7657812
> *figured you used him only to ride in the focus  :twak:
> *


who told you..?? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:03 AM~7657826
> *playa
> damn..    now that she got what she wanted..he's outa-focus
> ok, that was dumb,but thats all i had .
> *


x2 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:04 PM~7657838
> *who told you..?? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


we all saw you riding off in the sunset at the royal touch picnic chonkindos to the crowd on your way out yappin' wesssside. :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:04 PM~7657838
> *who told you..?? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


riding in a capala aint good enough for you?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:04 AM~7657833
> *Califas?
> *


No. By Broadway.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I dont need a big car... uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 12:05 PM~7657850
> *No. By Broadway.
> *


oh. need to go see the interior on the bomb.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 12:06 PM~7657855
> *I dont need a big car...  uffin:
> *


obviously, you dont need much of a car at all.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:07 AM~7657867
> *obviously, you dont need much of a car at all.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 12:07 PM~7657867
> *obviously, you dont need much of a car at all.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sounds like a compliment. lmfao!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:08 AM~7657873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sounds like a compliment.  lmfao!
> *



it wasnt that funny.. :uh:


:biggrin:


editing azzes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 11:04 AM~7657837
> *:biggrin:
> *


we can still be friends right? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:08 PM~7657873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sounds like a compliment.  lmfao!
> *


thats cause he's editor of SNJ.. he can pull model types like hrny brn eyez, while rollina focus.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 11:09 AM~7657886
> *we can still be friends right? :cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:05 AM~7657846
> *we all saw you riding off in the sunset at the royal touch picnic chonkindos to the crowd on your way out yappin' wesssside.  :twak:
> *


oh you saw me. :ugh: 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:05 AM~7657848
> *riding in a capala aint good enough for you?
> *


is that an invite? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:12 PM~7657918
> *is that an invite? :ugh:
> *


that WAS an invite..back when i offered to take u to bryan for easter while back.. but riding in a capala wasn't good enough for you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:10 AM~7657890
> *thats cause he's editor of SNJ..    he can pull model types like hrny brn eyez, while rollina  focus.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im far from the model type fool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 11:10 AM~7657897
> *:uh:
> *


i guess thats a no. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:13 PM~7657935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> im far from the model type fool.
> *


lies


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:13 AM~7657931
> *that WAS an invite..back when i offered to take u to bryan for easter while back..  but riding in a capala wasn't good enough for you.
> *


oh yea i remember that but you got mad at a comment i made and said that invite was no longer available. :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dena still sick? ya'll going to POP 2nite? MrKandyLinc said he's going. i might go. depends if i get a ride.. can't park da capala downtown.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:16 PM~7657966
> *oh yea i remember that but you got mad at a comment i made and said that invite was no longer available.  :yes:
> *


well, better off that way.. cause i'm not interested in you no more.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:15 AM~7657952
> *lies
> *


 :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:17 AM~7657973
> *dena still sick?  ya'll going to POP 2nite?    MrKandyLinc said he's going.    i might go.  depends if i get a ride..  can't park da capala downtown.
> *


i dont know if shes gonna be up for going tonight. im planning on going though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:20 PM~7657991
> *i dont know if shes gonna be up for going tonight. im planning on going though.
> *


oh.. and mercedez? one that took your man loneStar?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:18 AM~7657978
> *well, better off that way.. cause i'm not interested in you no more.
> *


 :uh: oh yea. thats right. guess i missed out. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

at your voicemail Latin!!!!


thats what I was implying but no one else got it.... 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:21 AM~7658000
> *oh..  and mercedez? one that took your man loneStar?
> *


uh, mercedez is denas friend. i dont know if she'll be there. ask lone star. hes probably going up there to show her his new ride.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 11:23 AM~7658012
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> at your voicemail Latin!!!!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:24 PM~7658023
> *uh, mercedez is denas friend. i dont know if she'll be there. ask lone star. hes probably going up there to show her his new ride.
> *


oh. thought females only had to hang out once..to be BFF (best friends forever) and start wearing each other draws and stuff?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 11:25 AM~7658033
> *:uh:
> *



:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:26 AM~7658044
> *oh.    thought females only had to hang out once..to be BFF (best friends forever) and start wearing each other draws and stuff?
> *


 :ugh: :nono: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

nah...it aint like that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:30 PM~7658081
> *:ugh:  :nono: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> nah...it aint like that.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 12:21 PM~7658000
> *oh..  and mercedez? one that took your man loneStar?
> *


don't think you got a chance with her.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:37 PM~7658128
> *don't think you got a chance with her.
> *


who said anything about that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 12:38 PM~7658146
> *who said anything about that?
> *


just stating the fact. that girl is harder for some folks to get to unlike chonies. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 11:39 AM~7658151
> *just stating the fact.  that girl is harder for some folks to get to unlike chonies.  LOL
> *


FFFFFAAAAAAWWWWWKKKKKKKK YYYYYOOOOOUUUUU!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:40 PM~7658163
> *FFFFFAAAAAAWWWWWKKKKKKKK YYYYYOOOOOUUUUU!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:39 PM~7658151
> *just stating the fact.  that girl is harder for some folks to get to unlike chonies.  LOL
> *


yeah.. heard she shot you down. wasn't gonna say nothing..cause i aint no chismoso.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:40 PM~7658163
> *FFFFFAAAAAAWWWWWKKKKKKKK YYYYYOOOOOUUUUU!!!
> *


POP have anything besides beer? should i just sneak in some liquor?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 12:42 PM~7658176
> *yeah.. heard she shot you down.  wasn't gonna say nothing..cause i aint no chismoso.
> *


Nope, she didn't shoot me down because we are cool. You didn't even know she existed until it was brought up last week.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:43 PM~7658193
> *Nope, she didn't shoot me down because we are cool.  You didn't even know she existed until it was brought up last week.
> *


aight


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:43 AM~7658187
> *POP have anything besides beer?  should i just sneak in some liquor?
> *


only thing they have besides beer is that bacardi silver.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:52 PM~7658261
> *only thing they have besides beer is that bacardi silver.
> *


oh. so you can make fun of me again? no thanks. i'll sneak in some real liquor.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:53 AM~7658267
> *oh.  so you can make fun of me again? no thanks. i'll sneak in some real liquor.
> *


 :roflmao: 

i was gonna take pics of you drinkin it this time. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:54 PM~7658275
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i was gonna take pics of you drinkin it this time. :biggrin:
> *


why u think i kept pourin them in a mcdonalds cup last time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:55 AM~7658281
> *why u think i kept pourin them in a mcdonalds cup last time.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they have metal detectors?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

no. i wanna say the guys get patted down. i dont remember though.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 11:57 AM~7658301
> *they have metal detectors?
> *


just hide it in your tittays....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 01:10 PM~7658389
> *just hide it in your tittays....
> *


you aren't right cabron :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin mike... :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:09 PM~7658377
> *no. i wanna say the guys get patted down. i dont remember though.
> *



wand... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 12:21 PM~7658461
> *wand...  :angry:
> *


thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 12:22 PM~7658469
> *thanks for clearing that up.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 01:16 PM~7658429
> *:biggrin:
> *


Mike what happened to the pic's you was going to send me?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 01:10 PM~7658389
> *just hide it in your tittays....
> *


haters


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, lone star is out.. says he sick. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

he cant go without dena. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 01:56 PM~7658681
> *he cant go without dena. :cheesy:
> *


it will be a date for you and danny to get to know each other tonight at p.o.p.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 01:56 PM~7658681
> *he cant go without dena. :cheesy:
> *


guess not.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:56 PM~7658687
> *it will be a date for you and danny to get to know each other tonight at p.o.p.
> *


:roflmao: im going with my girls.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 01:59 PM~7658708
> *:roflmao: im going with my girls.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 12:56 PM~7658689
> *guess not.
> *


its cute.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 01:59 PM~7658714
> *its cute.
> *


says who?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:59 PM~7658711
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up with all the anonymous ?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 10 2007, 01:03 PM~7658740
> *what's up with all the anonymous ?
> *



si


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

a serious error has been reported!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wow!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 01:02 PM~7658732
> *:buttkick:
> *



violent.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

post some lowriders


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 10 2007, 02:03 PM~7658740
> *what's up with all the anonymous ?
> *


Trouble makers have to stay unseen.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 01:07 PM~7658780
> *post some lowriders
> *


I never saw any Easter pics... baytown?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 01:06 PM~7658775
> *violent.
> *


:angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:07 PM~7658780
> *post some lowriders
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 01:09 PM~7658787
> *Trouble makers have to stay unseen.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 01:10 PM~7658801
> *:wave:
> *



specially you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:10 PM~7658797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aftermarket mirrors.. wrong antennas. but otherwise nice! who in town can narrow rear axle like that? might need that done on 68 soon.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 02:10 PM~7658801
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Hny Brn............... :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 02:14 PM~7658822
> *aftermarket mirrors.. wrong antennas.  but otherwise nice!    who in town can narrow rear axle like that?  might need that done on 68 soon.
> *


It's a daily............ :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 01:14 PM~7658822
> *aftermarket mirrors.. wrong antennas.  but otherwise nice!    who in town can narrow rear axle like that?  might need that done on 68 soon.
> *



hater


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Apr 10 2007, 02:18 PM~7658853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 02:18 PM~7658854
> *hater
> *


I second that motion........... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 02:23 PM~7658888
> *word.    nice azz daily
> 
> *


He's working on an 61 rag. Just about everyone out here is buying rags. :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 01:23 PM~7658889
> *I second that motion........... :biggrin:
> *


pics sent


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 01:25 PM~7658897
> *He's working on an 61 rag. Just about everyone out here is buying rags. :0
> *



BALLERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:25 PM~7658897
> *He's working on an 61 rag. Just about everyone out here is buying rags. :0
> *


yeah.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 01:12 PM~7658815
> *specially you.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:25 PM~7658899
> *pics sent
> *


Got them. Tried to reply back but you box in full.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 01:28 PM~7658927
> *:buttkick:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:25 PM~7658905
> *BALLERS
> *


I'm a low budget baller.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 02:28 PM~7658927
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 01:17 PM~7658847
> *What's up Hny Brn............... :wave:
> *


whats going on coca pearl?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 01:29 PM~7658929
> *Got them. Tried to reply back but you box in full.
> *


just fixed that...hit me up...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Something for Latin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

61 trunk turned into a grill with marble top, hydro, and powdercoated rims:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You ready for the Majestix picnic pearl?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2007, 02:31 PM~7658953
> *whats going on coca pearl?
> *


Chillin getting ready to give the LS an makeover. How are you?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:35 PM~7658983
> *You ready for the Majestix picnic pearl?
> *


Stay ready homie. Charging batteries now and have new tires. So when you come you can see why I hold the name 3 wheel king................ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:36 PM~7659000
> *Chillin getting ready to give the LS an makeover. How are you?
> *


going to start doing some sanding/bodywork on my regal and taking the a-arms to get extended. i'll be there again this year.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:38 PM~7659011
> *Stay ready homie. Charging batteries now and have new tires. So when you come you can see why I hold the name 3 wheel king................ :biggrin:
> *


You saying you got the best 3-wheel in Dallas?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 01:39 PM~7659024
> *You saying you got the best 3-wheel in Dallas?
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:41 PM~7659042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's not roadworthy at the moment. he got you beat.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:39 PM~7659024
> *You saying you got the best 3-wheel in Dallas?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 01:42 PM~7659054
> *that's not roadworthy at the moment.  he got you beat.
> *



says who....it runs and drives...just don't bring it out....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:42 PM~7659054
> *that's not roadworthy at the moment.  he got you beat.
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

afraid he got most everybody beat driving a lifted ride dallas/houston (no accumulators either) .. bet he did most of it 3 wheel'n..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:38 PM~7659013
> *going to start doing some sanding/bodywork on my regal and taking the a-arms to get extended.  i'll be there again this year.
> *


Get it ready homie.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 01:42 PM~7659056
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i'm gonna get with you on that chroming homie....may even engrave the checks.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 01:36 PM~7659000
> *Chillin getting ready to give the LS an makeover. How are you?
> *


im doing alright. trying to keep from cussing a co-worker out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:43 PM~7659059
> *says who....it runs and drives...just don't bring it out....
> *


bring it out holding a sign "april 10th 3 wheel" so we can see your setup still works.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 01:44 PM~7659074
> *Get it ready homie.
> *


it will be sold by then....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 02:43 PM~7659066
> *afraid he got most everybody beat driving a lifted ride dallas/houston (no accumulators either) .. bet he did most of it 3 wheel'n..
> *


To many police when you get out of Dallas...........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

is tha RT family coming down for the Slab City Picnic??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:44 PM~7659074
> *Get it ready homie.
> *


won't be ready for the picnic though.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 01:45 PM~7659084
> *bring it out holding a sign "april 10th 3 wheel" so we can see your setup still works.
> *



it'll be out when your truck comes out.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:45 PM~7659085
> *it will be sold by then....
> *


Straight up Hater, I must say. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 10 2007, 02:43 PM~7659059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet he dont bring the lifted lac.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:46 PM~7659097
> *it'll be out when your truck comes out.... :biggrin:
> *


Don't get mad, child support not holding me down


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:44 PM~7659075
> *i'm gonna get with you on that chroming homie....may even engrave the checks.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I got a homie that does engraving also.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 01:45 PM~7659090
> *is tha RT family coming down for the Slab City Picnic??
> *



hoping to make it....been sick for the past 2 days....so we'll see


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 12:47 PM~7659107
> *:uh:
> bet he dont bring the lifted lac.
> *


u going....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:45 PM~7659092
> *won't be ready for the picnic though.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 12:47 PM~7659117
> *hoping to make it....been sick for the past 2 days....so we'll see
> *


get well homie.......  .......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 10 2007, 01:47 PM~7659107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ...sounds like we in business


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:45 PM~7659086
> *To many police when you get out of Dallas...........
> *


i got pulled over in Ennis doing 102 in a 65. of course i didn't pay it.. was on the books for years.. finally they sent something saying "send $50 processing fee and he'll dismiss the charge"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:49 PM~7659130
> *
> got to have kids first mayne....
> *


in otherwords, no kids = no childsupport....SUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:43 PM~7659059
> *says who....it runs and drives...just don't bring it out....
> *


I'll 3 wheel against you and will see............. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 02:48 PM~7659119
> *u going....
> *


naw, too far.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 12:50 PM~7659142
> *naw, too far.
> *


take taxi then......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

??? slab city cc in houston, right? curly's car club?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:51 PM~7659153
> *???  slab city cc in houston, right?  curly's car club?
> *


MACGREGOR PARK in SOUTH PARK TX...= NOT FAR FROM MAGNO...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 02:51 PM~7659149
> *:uh:
> take taxi then......
> *


ain't rich like all ya'll ballaz.. i'll have to check bus schedule. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 02:52 PM~7659158
> *MACGREGOR PARK in SOUTH PARK TX...= NOT FAR FROM MAGNO...
> *


no shit, i got confused for a second. "too far"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:49 PM~7659130
> * ...sounds like we in business
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 10 2007, 01:50 PM~7659136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok....sounds like a plan to me.....when is the majestix picnic?? i may just have to drive it out there..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 12:52 PM~7659159
> *ain't rich like all ya'll ballaz..  i'll have to check bus schedule.  :angry:
> *


jus hitch hike... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:53 PM~7659166
> *my babies are worth it...fk these cars...they are my life... :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: put a pain in my shessst!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 01:53 PM~7659166
> *my babies are worth it...fk these cars...they are my life... :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 02:49 PM~7659133
> *i got pulled over in Ennis doing 102 in a 65.    of course i didn't pay it..  was on the books for years..  finally they sent something saying "send $50 processing fee and he'll dismiss the charge"
> *


In Dallas the police are cool about the hydro's.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:44 PM~7659074
> *Get it ready homie.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 12:53 PM~7659166
> *my babies are worth it...fk these cars...they are my life... :biggrin:
> 
> ok....sounds like a plan to me.....when is the majestix picnic?? i may just have to drive it out there..... :biggrin:
> *


ok now you and latin can stop 1uping each other... :biggrin: its a draw


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 10 2007, 01:53 PM~7659169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you can't breef??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:53 PM~7659166
> *
> ok....sounds like a plan to me.....when is the majestix picnic?? i may just have to drive it out there..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 02:53 PM~7659169
> *jus hitch hike... :biggrin:
> *


naw, i'll stay home.. wish i was a balla like ya'll dudes with ya'll hydroz and daytons and bed dancers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 02:54 PM~7659182
> *ok now you and latin can stop 1uping each other... :biggrin: its a draw
> *


we just fkn around.  no jones vs jones, just being a copy cat.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:53 PM~7659166
> *ok....sounds like a plan to me.....when is the majestix picnic?? i may just have to drive it out there..... :biggrin:
> *


May 27......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:55 PM~7659187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would like to go but its mi birthday....BBQ time at EL CASA GOOFY :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:56 PM~7659200
> *May 27......... :biggrin:
> *


kneegrow, i just posted the flyer :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 01:54 PM~7659182
> *ok now you and latin can stop 1uping each other... :biggrin: its a draw
> *


stop playing jedi mind tricks.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:56 PM~7659198
> *we just fkn around.    no jones vs jones, just being a copy cat.
> *


i know hater..i mean Latin..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

funny it is...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 12:57 PM~7659204
> *stop playing jedi mind tricks.....
> 
> 
> ...


sorry ..thats a Sith Lord not a Jedi.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:56 PM~7659202
> *kneegrow, i just posted the flyer  :twak:
> *


Might have to bring the LeCab


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 12:57 PM~7659212
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> funny it is...
> *


sorry...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 02:58 PM~7659221
> *sorry ..thats a Sith Lord not a Jedi....
> *


jedi0wn3d


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:56 PM~7659202
> *kneegrow, i just posted the flyer  :twak:
> *


 :0 :burn: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 17 2006, 01:41 PM~5445215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 12:59 PM~7659227
> *jedi0wn3d
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 01:58 PM~7659221
> *sorry ..thats a Sith Lord not a Jedi....
> *


nerd


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2006, 01:03 PM~5445002
> *I'm taking my light saber in case fools get erratic
> punch them in the face and shove them in the attic
> 
> ...


Old school rhymes...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 01:00 PM~7659231
> *TTT
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 03:00 PM~7659232
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you did it to yourself correcting the man.. 

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:00 PM~7659233
> *nerd
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 02:59 PM~7659224
> *sorry...
> *


It's a'aight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 03:01 PM~7659239
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


los chingaron back then.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

OK ONCE AGAIN TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone say death star burger?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 03:03 PM~7659257
> *OK ONCE AGAIN TO ALL OF YOU
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 01:03 PM~7659260
> *someone say death star burger?
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 02:03 PM~7659260
> *someone say death star burger?
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 03:06 PM~7659288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2007, 02:06 PM~7659286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 02:07 PM~7659290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


deathstar burgers delivered...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:00 PM~7659230
> *:0  :burn:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Break out the lazers Goofy.............


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:12 PM~7659335
> *Break out the lazers Goofy.............
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 03:11 PM~7659326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The little homie is pissed at you.................. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 02:07 PM~7659290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:12 PM~7659342
> *The little homie is pissed at you.................. :angry:
> *


someone stole his fish. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:12 PM~7659341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 03:15 PM~7659366
> *Mest up
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

goofy's work station....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: low 86 regal, mac2lac

:wave: 

how is the car club going soo far?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 03:19 PM~7659397
> *goofy's work station....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:19 PM~7659397
> *goofy's work station....
> 
> 
> ...


omg. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 03:19 PM~7659397
> *goofy's work station....
> 
> 
> ...


now that's taking it too far.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 03:14 PM~7659359
> *someone stole his fish.  LOL
> *


Yep catfish. We don't play that homie.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 03:20 PM~7659409
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: low 86 regal, mac2lac
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:22 PM~7659423
> *now that's taking it too far.
> *


you just mad cause you didn't find it first.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 03:24 PM~7659454
> *you just mad cause you didn't find it first.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 02:25 PM~7659457
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

oh snap.....so fresh and so clean clean...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 02:24 PM~7659454
> *you just mad cause you didn't find it first.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

breakin it down to some linear...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Another daily with all gold chonies.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:29 PM~7659488
> *
> 
> Another daily with all gold chonies.............. :biggrin:
> *


but its got nothing to do with star wars!!

:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 03:26 PM~7659468
> *x3
> *


x4 talking about being a star wars fanatic with computer desk.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:32 PM~7659519
> *x4 talking about being a star wars fanatic with computer desk.
> *


hater


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 03:30 PM~7659509
> *but its got nothing to do with star wars!!
> 
> :twak:
> *


I'm not a star wars fan............ :nono: 
Only g-bodies and women.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:34 PM~7659554
> *I'm not a star wars fan............ :nono:
> Only g-bodies and women.......... :biggrin:
> *


say NO to g-bodies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:34 PM~7659554
> *I'm not a star wars fan............ :nono:
> Only g-bodies and women.......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 03:35 PM~7659566
> *say NO to g-bodies
> *


HATER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

G-BODY GROUPIE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 03:39 PM~7659603
> *G-BODY GROUPIE
> *


How can I be when I own 3? Got my own home to store all 3 also.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 03:35 PM~7659566
> *say NO to g-bodies
> *


Say NO to AIR BAGS...........GROCERY BAGS..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:41 PM~7659631
> *Say NO to AIR BAGS...........GROCERY BAGS..........
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:41 PM~7659631
> *Say NO to AIR BAGS...........GROCERY BAGS..........
> *


keep an eye out for a regal in dallas with a v-8 for sale. needs to be clean and uncut.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 03:43 PM~7659644
> *keep an eye out for a regal in dallas with a v-8 for sale.  needs to be clean and uncut.
> *


Will do homie.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Updated pic.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:44 PM~7659652
> *Will do homie.........
> *


and no rust. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 03:47 PM~7659686
> *and no rust.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: For parts?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:48 PM~7659699
> *:thumbsup: For parts?
> *


no.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 03:50 PM~7659722
> *no.
> *


Gotcha......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:41 PM~7659631
> *Say NO to AIR BAGS...........GROCERY BAGS..........
> *


say no to carlton


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:00 PM~7659812
> *say no to carlton
> *


Ladys don't say no.............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Omg This thread went off the deep end today......... Lol!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 02:41 PM~7659620
> *How can I be when I own 3?  Got my own home to store all 3 also.
> *


you better be glad dena's not on.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 04:05 PM~7659843
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I guess Sixty8 ran off to check on has lady to see if she ran off to dallas to be with me..........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 03:09 PM~7659868
> *I guess Sixty8 ran off to check on has lady to see if she ran off to dallas to be with me..........
> *



she prolly ran off when he sold the pink g-body....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2007, 04:08 PM~7659861
> *Omg This thread went off the deep end today......... Lol!!!
> *


Yep. Some can't swim with the big dawgs...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 04:09 PM~7659865
> *you better be glad dena's not on.... :biggrin:
> *


sorry, i don't have ralph lauren paint dripping off the walls.  i got beat


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2007, 04:10 PM~7659873
> *she prolly ran off when he sold the pink g-body....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 03:11 PM~7659885
> *sorry, i don't have ralph lauren paint dripping off the walls.    i got beat
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

This will hurt Sixty8 feelings:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:16 PM~7659936
> *This will hurt Sixty8 feelings:
> 
> 
> ...


that is tight!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Apr 10 2007, 04:09 PM~7659868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. its nice. lemme guess another daily?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

New for Hoppers:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:19 PM~7659965
> *was working..
> naw.. its nice.    lemme guess another daily?
> *


B.S........... :biggrin: 

Pic I found on l.i.l..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

another daily ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for someone who ONLY has a g-body.. sure have alot of pics of impalas to post up.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:22 PM~7659987
> *for someone who ONLY has a g-body.. sure have alot of pics of impalas to post up.
> *


You will soon see that a g-body is not the only thing I own.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:24 PM~7660001
> *You will soon see that a g-body is not the only thing I own.........
> *


hope thats the case.. cause i use to have g-body back in my broke days.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:25 PM~7660016
> *hope thats the case.. cause i use to have g-body back in my broke days.
> *


But you don't find clean LS's like mine do you..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:27 PM~7660021
> *But you don't find clean LS's like mine do you..........
> *


i threw away a cleaner one 


now what


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:28 PM~7660038
> *i threw away a cleaner one
> now what
> *


You mean the Mary Kay car.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:29 PM~7660051
> *You mean the Mary Kay car.......
> *


you mean the candy rose metallic pearl 88 luxury sport. that was a legend on the houston streets back when you were still working with a bus pass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:31 PM~7660075
> *you mean the candy rose metallic pearl 88 luxury sport.  that was a legend on the houston streets  back when you were still working with a bus pass.
> 
> 
> ...


No mine is the legend of Houston. I'll still work a bus pass with this gas prices......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

notice how all the chrome trim is there? yeah..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

etched quarter windows.. painted frame.. and i sold it one day like it was nothing. cause no matter what i did.. it was still just a g-body..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:36 PM~7660112
> *etched quarter windows.. painted frame..      and i sold it one day like it was nothing.  cause no matter what i did.. it was still just a g-body..
> *


That engine is nasty. Windows etched in the corner.........

I proud of you..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:34 PM~7660100
> *notice how all the chrome trim is there?      yeah..
> *


I had all my trim. Lost one on the highway on the way to Houston April 1st.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:42 PM~7660150
> *I had all my trim. Lost one on the highway on the way to Houston April 1st.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:43 PM~7660167
> *:uh:
> *


Have another one coming.........Own top of thing here.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:45 PM~7660181
> *Have another one coming.........Own top of thing here.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:42 PM~7660150
> *I had all my trim. Lost one on the highway on the way to Houston April 1st.
> *


let me know what you are missing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:45 PM~7660187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work. but about that color.. you fixin up a taxi cab?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 04:47 PM~7660196
> *let me know what you are missing.
> *


The left fender front chrome trim.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 04:47 PM~7660197
> *nice work.  but about that color.. you fixin up a taxi cab?
> *


I know you fell in love so that way you hate. Those are not mine.

My next project no pics.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mann.. all this fk'n wif ya'll is getting boring. good thing i'm about to get off work.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 10 2007, 07:38 AM~7656871
> *My painter does allright.  Shit look like glass and its not buffed yet.
> 
> And won't let it go till its lazer straight.
> ...


thats some straight work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:51 PM~7660228
> *The left fender front chrome trim.
> *


got it. sell you the set complete.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:45 PM~7660187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that gives me an idea!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2007, 05:08 PM~7660386
> *got it.  sell you the set complete.
> *


There you go again with that b/s................lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 05:14 PM~7660445
> *There you go again with that b/s................lol
> *


serious fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 05:14 PM~7660445
> *There you go again with that b/s................lol
> *


don't fall for it.. don't do business with latin.. he'll make you 3 wheel all way from dallas to pick up.. then he'll have some reason why the part has sentimental value to raise up the price. .. like "i found this part when i was on the way to meet my 2nd wife :tears: " or "homeboy of mine that passed away.. said he wanted it once :tears: "


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 05:23 PM~7660514
> *don't fall for it..  don't do business with latin..  he'll make you 3 wheel all way from dallas to pick up..  then he'll have some reason why the part has sentimental value to raise up the price. ..  like "i found this part when i was on the way to meet my 2nd wife  :tears: "  or  "homeboy of mine that passed away..  said he wanted it once  :tears:  "
> *


how did you know? :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

then if he mentions "they were for my bed dancer" turn around and leave.. cause he gonna try to up the price real high.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 05:31 PM~7660571
> *then if he mentions "they were for my bed dancer" turn around and leave..      cause he gonna try to up the price real high.
> *


why you giving out my secrets? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 04:45 PM~7660187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was gonna do my wheels like that but after spending what i spent on them couldn't bring myself to it they look good enough...... shit they cost more than the car.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 10 2007, 05:23 PM~7660514
> *don't fall for it..  don't do business with latin..  he'll make you 3 wheel all way from dallas to pick up..  then he'll have some reason why the part has sentimental value to raise up the price. ..  like "i found this part when i was on the way to meet my 2nd wife  :tears: "  or  "homeboy of mine that passed away..  said he wanted it once  :tears:  "
> *


I know how Latin work. He want sell you the parts you want. He will try and sell you everything that you don't need............ :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2007, 09:15 PM~7662241
> *was gonna do my wheels like that but after spending what i spent on them couldn't bring myself to it they look good enough...... shit they cost more than the car.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your Z's will become display items.......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup houston...















bye houston..


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 8 2007, 03:10 PM~7644669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*No entry fee, Free food and drinks all day, Fun for everyone, Gift card giveaway, and Trophys and cash prizes. Just bring yourself, your family, your ride and come out and support!! *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2007, 02:45 PM~7660187
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YEA SLIM YO SHIT LOOK A1 BUT THESE RIGHT CHERE R OF DA METERS PROPS TO WHO EVER DID THE AIRBRUSHIN


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

coca pearl whos rims are those they look good


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2007, 09:15 PM~7662241
> *was gonna do my wheels like that but after spending what i spent on them couldn't bring myself to it they look good enough...... shit they cost more than the car.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That shit aint right! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TRUNK KICKIN LIKE YO' MAMMAS NALGAS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Its Wednesday. The weekend is right around the corner. Let's keep this segment of houston lowriders on a positive tip.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 07:32 AM~7665083
> *Its Wednesday.  The weekend is right around the corner. Let's keep this segment of houston lowriders on a positive tip.
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YOU!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oscar Solano's 1954 Bel Air & H-Bombs trokita..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 06:43 AM~7665108
> *Oscar Solano's 1954 Bel Air & H-Bombs trokita..
> 
> 
> ...


Mines better. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 06:56 AM~7665136
> *Mines better. :uh:
> *



pics?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Hola amigos...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 06:59 AM~7665149
> *pics?
> *


All lies.  




Pics coming soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 11 2007, 07:01 AM~7665161
> *Hola amigos...
> 
> 
> ...



wut up?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Nada at the moment, waiting on a file to finish saving so I thought I would see what was up on the hater topic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 07:56 AM~7665136
> *Mines better. :uh:
> *


thanks for the help yesterday.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:05 AM~7665176
> *thanks for the help yesterday.
> *


Fa sho. I was looking at the moildings valentin painted. 

No orange peel. 

I'm ready for my bomb.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 08:12 AM~7665198
> *Fa sho.  I was looking at the moildings valentin painted.
> 
> No orange peel.
> ...


so como la vez el malibuuuuu?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 11 2007, 07:05 AM~7665175
> *Nada at the moment, waiting on a file to finish saving so I thought I would see what was up on the hater topic.
> *



Have you ever checked out this magazine? It has some good stuff in there.

http://www.juxtapoz.com/jux/


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:15 AM~7665209
> *so como la vez el malibuuuuu?
> *


That bitch is clean. Clean. 

Fuckin more solid and clean than my damn truck. Ill race you for slips.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fool got shot/killed at papa burger in n.side.. 


trouble makers.



> *(4/11/07 - KTRK/HOUSTON) - A shooting at a burger stand left one man dead, and customers running for cover. Police say the victim got into an argument with another man before the shooting.
> 
> It was around 11pm yesterday when the man was gunned down at the Poppa Burger on North Main. Police are reviewing video that was captured by cameras outside the restaurant to try to develop a suspect description. Those cameras captured the argument the victim had with another man moments before his death.
> 
> ...


setup


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Stop the violence.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 08:19 AM~7665237
> *That bitch is clean. Clean.
> 
> Fuckin more solid and clean than my damn truck. Ill race you for slips.
> *


nope.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im hungry.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 07:37 AM~7665338
> *im hungry.
> *



ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 08:37 AM~7665338
> *im hungry.
> *


you must have read the poppa burger article :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 08:37 AM~7665338
> *im hungry.
> *


ellie.. go take yo sancha something to eat.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:38 AM~7665343
> *you must have read the poppa burger article  :twak:
> *


LOL i saw that on the news this morning. i shoulda stayed in bed. i didnt wanna get up this morning.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 08:40 AM~7665354
> *LOL i saw that on the news this morning. i shoulda stayed in bed. i didnt wanna get up this morning.
> *


ellie must have put that a$$ to sleep.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:36 AM~7665337
> *nope.
> *


Drop the 327 in it make it a sleeper and we can go to league city and drag race punks for slips.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 07:39 AM~7665351
> *ellie.. go take yo sancha something to eat.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:40 AM~7665356
> *ellie must have put that a$$ to sleep.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

cabron! :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 07:41 AM~7665360
> *:yes:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:40 AM~7665356
> *ellie must have put that a$$ to sleep.
> *


Pinche chisme !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 08:41 AM~7665358
> *Drop the 327 in it make it a sleeper and we can go to league city and drag race punks for slips.
> 
> 
> *


i'm ready to rebuild that engine. been years since i did one.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 07:43 AM~7665372
> *Pinche chisme !
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 08:47 AM~7665392
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wheres chismelows? probably busy sending emails.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:47 AM~7665393
> *x3
> *



x4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 08:48 AM~7665395
> *wheres chismelows?  probably busy sending emails.
> *


he's probably still mimis con los angelitos


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:50 AM~7665409
> *he's probably still mimis con los angelitos
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 07:43 AM~7665373
> *i'm ready to rebuild that engine.  been years since i did one.
> *


Just start ripping shit off we will figure out how it goes back on later.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 09:01 AM~7665454
> *Just start ripping shit off we will figure out how it goes back on later.
> *


i might end up with left over bolts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:03 AM~7665471
> *i might end up with left over bolts.
> *


you can sell em.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 08:03 AM~7665471
> *i might end up with left over bolts.
> *



just chunk them, youll never miss'em... :ugh:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

Club Tug-of-War 
Sponsored by HLC
$100 Winner take all. 

and

The Hop will be sponsored by
MACUSTOMS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Apr 11 2007, 09:08 AM~7665498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no jalapeno eating contest :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

too far


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZMnYA0ETKM

VIDEO SHOOT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:20 AM~7665550
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZMnYA0ETKM
> 
> VIDEO SHOOT.
> *


No lawriders


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:20 AM~7665550
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZMnYA0ETKM
> 
> VIDEO SHOOT.
> *


didnt see 1 low..

and i'd be boxin a ****** think he can just sit on my car.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 08:16 AM~7665533
> *too far
> *



Did you ever find out the price for that bike you have in your garage?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 09:26 AM~7665573
> *Did you ever find out the price for that bike you have in your garage?
> *


no..forgot.. but i'll make call right now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 09:26 AM~7665572
> *didnt see 1 low..
> 
> and i'd be boxin a ****** think he can just sit on my car.
> *


sort of like the minitruck with the bed tilted you were sitting on at the royal touch picnic. i saw the guy look over there with tears ready to roll down his face.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 08:03 AM~7665471
> *i might end up with left over bolts.
> *


My last 64 was like that. And nothing wrong wit it. Went real fast too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:32 AM~7665604
> *sort of like the minitruck with the bed tilted you were sitting on at the royal touch picnic.  i saw the guy look over there with tears ready to roll down his face.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: HATIN ALREADY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 09:35 AM~7665620
> *:uh:  HATIN ALREADY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and you were jealous.. cause that man had a real bed dancer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 09:40 AM~7665653
> *and you were jealous..  cause that man had a real bed dancer.
> *


held up by a 2X2 angle iron. LOL yep, real jealous.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 08:33 AM~7665606
> *My last 64 was like that. And nothing wrong wit it. Went real fast too.
> *



cause you got rid of all the dead weight by not putting in those "extra" things.... 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 08:42 AM~7665662
> *held up by a 2X2 angle iron.  LOL  yep, real jealous.
> *



gangsta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:42 AM~7665662
> *held up by a 2X2 angle iron.  LOL  yep, real jealous.
> *


AND A plywood bed cover, painted with a mural on it .. with roof trim around edge..  


you should have tried to sell him your azteca clouds bed from your mazda.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im still hungry.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 09:51 AM~7665696
> *im still hungry.
> *


tell ellie if he dont bring u something to eat..to go find another sancha.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 09:48 AM~7665685
> *AND A plywood bed cover, painted with a mural on it .. with roof trim around edge..
> you should have tried to sell him your azteca clouds bed from your mazda.
> *


no shit? country custom.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 08:52 AM~7665699
> *tell ellie if he dont bring u something to eat..to go find another sancha.
> *


he already did. thats why hes moving.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 11 2007, 09:55 AM~7665706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 09:00 AM~7665731
> *he already did. thats why hes moving.
> *



 


lies....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUT UP HTOWN....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 10:13 AM~7665790
> *home depot c.c.
> oh.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 08:24 AM~7665839
> *:ugh:
> *


SHUT YA HATINN ASS UP........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:25 AM~7665844
> *SHUT YA HATINN ASS UP........ :biggrin:
> *


STOP BEING A HATER!! RESPECT UNITY & SOOOUUUULLLTRAIIN!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 08:26 AM~7665852
> *STOP BEING A HATER!!  RESPECT UNITY & SOOOUUUULLLTRAIIN!!!
> *


LOL.............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 09:16 AM~7665807
> *
> lies....
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:26 AM~7665852
> *STOP BEING A HATER!!  RESPECT UNITY & SOOOUUUULLLTRAIIN!!!
> *


Ha ha ha ha !


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 11 2007, 10:25 AM~7665844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ora si ya esta dando hambre.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2007, 10:50 AM~7666034
> *
> *


chismelows.. :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 08:51 AM~7665696
> *im still hungry.
> *


Maybe you preg? 


:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 10:50 AM~7666045
> *Maybe you preg?
> :dunno:
> *


ellie gonna be a daddy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 10:53 AM~7666073
> *ellie gonna be a daddy
> *


definately a divorce thurr


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 09:50 AM~7666045
> *Maybe you preg?
> :dunno:
> *


by ellie? :ugh:


:roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:

NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO I NOT PREGNANT!!!!!!! 

its cause i didnt eat anything yesterday except a fkin donut all day and i was starving last night but after i started drinkin i was cool. plus after i go out drinkin the next day im always hungry for something greasy. :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 10:55 AM~7666092
> *by ellie? :ugh:
> :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:
> 
> ...


you went to p.o.p.? pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 09:53 AM~7666073
> *ellie gonna be a daddy
> *


again. :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

not true.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:55 AM~7666087
> *definately a divorce thurr
> *


homewrecka. :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 10:56 AM~7666102
> *again. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


condoms aren't 100% guaranteed :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:56 AM~7666098
> *you went to p.o.p.?  pics?
> *


yup. it was alright. better crowd than last week but i was mad cause i went thinkin i was gonna see the cover girls but they rescheduled them to next week. :angry: david olivares and rob g where there. :dunno:

no pics of either group.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 10:59 AM~7666124
> *yup. it was alright. better crowd than last week but i was mad cause i went thinkin i was gonna see the cover girls but they rescheduled them to next week.  :angry: david olivares and rob g where there. :dunno:
> 
> no pics of either group.
> *


Cover Girls next weekend? I'm there!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 09:57 AM~7666110
> *condoms aren't 100% guaranteed  :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 10:55 AM~7666092
> *by ellie? :ugh:
> :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:
> *


who then?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 10:00 AM~7666126
> *Cover Girls next weekend?  I'm there!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 

you would of missed them if they were there last night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 11 2007, 10:57 AM~7666110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who fk are the cover girls?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:01 AM~7666148
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> you would of missed them if they were there last night.
> *


You didn't say nothing fool. I hope it is the original 3 cover girls. the lead singer dropped out in '91, then they got some other hoe.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 11:02 AM~7666156
> *You didn't say nothing fool.  I hope it is the original 3 cover girls.  the lead singer dropped out in '91, then they got some other hoe.
> *


groupie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 10:00 AM~7666136
> *who then?
> *


no one!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:04 AM~7666166
> *no one!
> *


oh. well if you want a girl..let me know.. i'm 2 for 2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 11:03 AM~7666164
> *groupie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 10:01 AM~7666152
> *i always smash raw anyway.
> who fk are the cover girls?
> *


my karaoke music. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:06 AM~7666178
> *my karaoke music. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


ah shet, that's not even the original lead singer. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 10:02 AM~7666156
> *You didn't say nothing fool.  I hope it is the original 3 cover girls.  the lead singer dropped out in '91, then they got some other hoe.
> *


you never want to go to POP thats why i didnt say anything!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:06 AM~7666186
> *you never want to go to POP thats why i didnt say anything!
> *


it's not the same fool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 10:04 AM~7666168
> *oh.  well if you want a girl..let me know.. i'm 2 for 2
> *


:ugh: uh ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:06 AM~7666178
> *my karaoke music. :uh:
> 
> *


no..u were singing linear. or something like that. sing something from cover girls.maybe it'll ring a bell.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 09:53 AM~7666073
> *ellie gonna be a daddy
> *


Look like he aint going nowhere afterall.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 11:08 AM~7666202
> *Look like he aint going nowhere afterall.
> *


that's why he's running


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 11:08 AM~7666202
> *Look like he aint going nowhere afterall.
> *


cept to mail off his child support checks.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sixty8NOimp :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 10:06 AM~7666185
> *ah shet, that's not even the original lead singer.  :thumbsdown:
> *


oh well. ill still be there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 10:08 AM~7666201
> *no..u were singing linear.  or something like that.    sing something from cover girls.maybe it'll ring a bell.
> *


ahem.....

"show me show me you really love me 
actions speak louder than words
show me show me you really need me
and ill get together with you."

or

"my heart skips a beat...everytime we meet...i dont know what to do...im so in love with you..."

ah shit. hahaha!! dayum wheres dena?!?!!?

latin is the lyrics person.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 10:08 AM~7666202
> *Look like he aint going nowhere afterall.
> *


 :biggrin: :angel: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 10:09 AM~7666209
> *that's why he's running
> *


:buttkick:

you ass. :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

ok, im going to lunch cause im still hungry! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 10:09 AM~7666215
> *cept to mail off his child support checks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:20 AM~7666297
> *ahem.....
> 
> "show me show me you really love me
> ...


  oldesschool....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:20 AM~7666297
> *ahem.....
> 
> "show me show me you really love me
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok rough riders..heres what my uncle said.. 

GSX-R600Z, (MSRP: $8,249.00*) he's said 5 g's FIRM (plust $100 fee payable to me) 
- Team Suzuki Alstare World SuperSport color scheme with gold-colored wheels 

59k miles
lowered 1" (he short like that lol)
new tires
yoshimara pipe (whatever that is)

looks like this one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:20 AM~7666297
> *ahem.....
> 
> "show me show me you really love me
> ...


umm. i was joking.. but it did ring a bell. count me in.. i'll go next tuesday.. if i can find friends to go with.. i mean make friends..since all my real friends are dead or in jail. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 11:33 AM~7666385
> *umm. i was joking..  but it did ring a bell.    count me in.. i'll go next tuesday.. if i can find friends to go with.. i mean make friends..since all my real friends are dead or in jail.    :angry:
> *


my friends are dead and on green paper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 11:07 AM~7666198
> *:ugh: uh ok
> *


i make pretty babies. i should charge my babys mommas a stud fee actually.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man we fk with homeboy bout that truck all the time....i call his bed cover a skate ramp.... :biggrin: .....i told him you were clownin on him latin...he said he'd see you at the car shows....hahahaha...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 11:47 AM~7666494
> *man we fk with homeboy bout that truck all the time....i call his bed cover a skate ramp.... :biggrin: .....i told him you were clownin on him latin...he said he'd see you at the car shows....hahahaha...
> *


bed dance challange? or skate board challange? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> i always smash raw anyway.
> 
> :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2007, 11:58 AM~7666579
> *
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 11:47 AM~7666494
> *man we fk with homeboy bout that truck all the time....i call his bed cover a skate ramp.... :biggrin: .....i told him you were clownin on him latin...he said he'd see you at the car shows....hahahaha...
> *


nga i didn't say shit about his truck. all what i said was "bed held up by 2x2 angle iron. :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 11:36 AM~7666833
> *nga i didn't say shit about his truck.  all what i said was "bed held up by 2x2 angle iron.  :twak:
> *


haha....you did clown on his truck on here...don't remember what you said, but it was funny....no big deal mayne....


slo....hit me up bout them dayton chips man....can get porcelain or plastic...let me know....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so what did I miss... something about me getting an address to send the checks to... :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 11 2007, 09:32 AM~7665604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soo easy even a caveman can do it. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 12:38 PM~7666843
> *haha....you did clown on his truck on here...don't remember what you said, but it was funny....no big deal mayne....
> slo....hit me up bout them dayton chips man....can get porcelain or plastic...let me know.... *


i got dibs country boy.. gonna put em on my chinaz


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 10:55 AM~7666985
> *so what did I miss... something about me getting an address to send the checks to...  :ugh:
> *


Congrads...u gonna be a papa.. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2007, 12:56 PM~7666995
> *Congrads...u gonna be a papa.. :biggrin:
> *


x2, never thought it would have been ellie. congrats vato, now you really need to sell that tv bien barrato.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

oh...Just to let everyone know...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 11:58 AM~7667013
> *x2, never thought it would have been ellie.  congrats vato, now you really need to sell that tv bien barrato.
> *



$385... and its yours....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 01:00 PM~7667032
> *$385... and its yours....
> *


vales verga!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 01:00 PM~7667032
> *$385... and its yours....
> *


make up story how it has sentimental value.. like "this is tv i was was peepin p0rn on 1st time i wacked off".. and raise the price


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:01 PM~7667036
> *vales verga!!!
> *



mamon


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 11 2007, 11:56 AM~7666988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRADE YOU A SET OF DAYTON CHIPS FOR THE DAYTONS YOU'LL GET LATER... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:02 PM~7667048
> *make up story how it has sentimental value.. like "this is tv i was was peepin p0rn on 1st time i wacked off"..  and raise the price
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

in that case give me a discount w/o the remote control :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 10:23 AM~7666327
> * oldesschool....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:03 PM~7667054
> *YOU AIN'T RIGHT.....HAHA....
> *


i never took the time to look at the truck, just walked by while unloading and saw the angle. :dunno: you have pics of it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:03 PM~7667058
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> in that case give me a discount w/o the remote control  :burn:
> *



lost the remote... already.com/flew/throughwindow.php


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 11:58 AM~7667013
> *x2, never thought it would have been ellie.  congrats vato, now you really need to sell that tv bien barrato.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:04 PM~7667065
> *i never took the time to look at the truck, just walked by while unloading and saw the angle.  :dunno:  you have pics of it?
> *



I DO...BUT WON'T ADMIT IT....HAHAHA....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 01:05 PM~7667069
> *lost the remote... already.com/flew/throughwindow.php
> *


you must have been jerking the beef a little too fast. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:06 PM~7667082
> *you must have been jerking the beef a little too fast.  :ugh:
> *



wii


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:05 PM~7667078
> *I DO...BUT WON'T ADMIT IT....HAHAHA....
> *


post them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:05 PM~7667078
> *I DO...BUT WON'T ADMIT IT....HAHAHA....
> *


just did.. now post it. lets see latin bed dance competition


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:08 PM~7667095
> *just did.. now post it.  lets see latin bed dance competition
> *


x2 macalacarena talmbout he hopes termites don't destroy homeboys bed cover.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

internal hating in royal touch lmfao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i won already with my truck as is condition. front of bed don't even match the rest of the truck.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

show bed cover


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:08 PM~7667095
> *just did.. now post it.  lets see latin bed dance competition
> *



don't have any on my computer...sorry homies....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:12 PM~7667108
> *i won already with my truck as is condition.  front of bed don't even match the rest of the truck.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:15 PM~7667135
> *
> 
> 
> ...










VS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:10 PM~7667103
> *x2 macalacarena talmbout he hopes termites don't destroy homeboys bed cover.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


we call it clownin.....no hatin goin on here homie... :biggrin: internal motivation!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:17 PM~7667146
> *we call it clownin.....no hatin goin on here homie... :biggrin:  internal motivation!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:angry: :angry: HATERZ :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2007, 01:21 PM~7667171
> *:angry:  :angry: HATERZ  :angry:  :angry:
> *


wwjd?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:21 PM~7667174
> *wwjd?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im full now and ready to go to sleep.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 12:23 PM~7667182
> *im full now and ready to go to sleep.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:23 PM~7667182
> *im full now and ready to go to sleep.
> *


ellie feed you da'link?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 12:25 PM~7667198
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:25 PM~7667200
> *ellie feed you da'link?
> *


 :nono: :roflmao: :buttkick:

howd you know? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:17 PM~7667146
> *we call it clownin.....no hatin goin on here homie... :biggrin:  internal motivation!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


tell em to get his azz on this site then.. he really be motivated then.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:29 PM~7667220
> *:nono:  :roflmao: :buttkick:
> 
> howd you know? :ugh:
> *


because you are on a diet. 8=D

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:23 PM~7667182
> *im full now and ready to go to sleep.
> *


pregnat chics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:29 PM~7667225
> *tell em to get his azz  on this site then..  he really be motivated then.
> *


the man has a wooden bed cover. what makes you think he's going to drop $ on a computer :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:30 PM~7667228
> *because you are on a diet.  8=D
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

you trying to say im fat? :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:31 PM~7667238
> *:0  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> you trying to say im fat? :tears:
> *


guess you didn't get it :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:30 PM~7667232
> *pregnat chics
> *


maybe ill have twins. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey mike, are those the black spokes on that mini that i sold to one of your members??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:31 PM~7667240
> *guess you didn't get it  :uh:
> *


:uh: yes i did.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:29 PM~7667225
> *tell em to get his azz  on this site then..  he really be motivated then.
> *


latin asked.....does he have a myspace?
my reply........this ***** got a wooden bed cover....what do you think????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:33 PM~7667254
> *:uh: yes i did.
> *


sorry, didn't mean to clown your man.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 12:34 PM~7667265
> *latin asked.....does he have a myspace?
> my reply........this ***** got a wooden bed cover....what do you think????
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 11 2007, 01:30 PM~7667235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they chrome.. just really durty


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:33 PM~7667250
> *hey mike, are those the black spokes on that mini that i sold to one of your members??
> *



no....they just dirty....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:35 PM~7667270
> *
> they chrome.. just really durty
> *


hater!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:33 PM~7667254
> *:uh: yes i did.
> *


u always get it huh


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:34 PM~7667266
> *sorry, didn't mean to clown your man.
> *


 :uh: i dont talk to married men.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:34 PM~7667266
> *sorry, didn't mean to clown your man.
> *



hater.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:36 PM~7667278
> *no....they just dirty....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HATER #2


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:36 PM~7667280
> *u always get it huh
> *


i get whatever i want.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:36 PM~7667281
> *:uh: i dont talk to married men.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 12:37 PM~7667290
> *i get whatever i want.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:37 PM~7667293
> *
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:37 PM~7667290
> *i get whatever i want.
> *


even happily married men who are magazine editiors and drive fancy ford focus's huh


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 12:38 PM~7667295
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 11 2007, 12:36 PM~7667281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:37 PM~7667288
> *HATER #2
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


gold started fading on the knockoffs.....***** painted em black.....knockoff still on the rim.....nombre....fkin runs and shit.....i was like......hijosupinchemadre........take the damn knockoff off first bitch......fk...lazy bastad......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:39 PM~7667306
> *even happily married men who are magazine editiors and drive fancy ford focus's huh
> *


i said whatever i want... :ugh:  :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:40 PM~7667323
> *gold started fading on the knockoffs.....***** painted em black.....knockoff still on the rim.....nombre....fkin runs and shit.....i was like......hijosupinchemadre........take the damn knockoff off first bitch......fk...lazy bastad......
> *


he probably didn't grease them and the heat welded them on.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 12:41 PM~7667328
> *i said whatever i want... :ugh:    :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



fajitas....not hot pockets......member....you member.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 12:41 PM~7667333
> *fajitas....not hot pockets......member....you member.....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:39 PM~7667306
> *even happily married men who are magazine editiors and drive fancy ford focus's huh
> *



hater, oh and its magazine owner, publisher.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 12:41 PM~7667329
> *he probably didn't grease them and the heat welded them on.
> *



oh snap......took my gold dayton knockoffs to the meeting...and he was like...what's the grease for.....i said man....you have to put it on the knockoff to keep it from locking up on you....he said...what...i ain't never heard of that....i was like wtf....everyone was talkin shit to him after that..... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 11 2007, 01:40 PM~7667323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk that.. i've lured females over to the crib with hot pockets.. fajita ones too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:44 PM~7667354
> *umm..    even i aint that lazy.
> 
> *


no shit, the only trouble we had removing yours was wondering which direction to knock them off. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 12:43 PM~7667348
> *hater, oh and its magazine gone under owner, publisher....  :biggrin:
> *




it's ok...i still supported....

RIP SNJ.... :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 12:43 PM~7667348
> *hater, oh and its magazine owner, publisher....  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 01:43 PM~7667348
> *hater, oh and its magazine owner, publisher....  :biggrin:
> *


and ford focus enthusiast


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 01:44 PM~7667363
> *no shit, the only trouble we had removing yours was wondering which direction to knock them off.  LOL
> *


[email protected] calling everybody we knew asking "hey..which way to spinners come over?" then after we did one side..we forgot and had to call again. good times. :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:44 PM~7667354
> *guess u model types always get what ya'll want.  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: 

im not a model type chic. :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:46 PM~7667373
> *and ford focus enthusiast
> *



all day, every day...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:47 PM~7667384
> *:biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> im not a model type chic. :nono:
> *


yeah yeah yeah.. if you say so


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 12:45 PM~7667364
> *it's ok...i still supported....
> 
> RIP SNJ.... :tears:
> *



true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:47 PM~7667383
> *[email protected] calling everybody we knew asking "hey..which way to spinners come over?"  then after we did one side..we forgot and had to call again.  good times.  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:49 PM~7667399
> *yeah yeah yeah..    if you say so
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 01:56 PM~7667459
> *:yes:
> *


KEEP bobbin your head like that.. turns me on. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 12:57 PM~7667470
> *KEEP bobbin your head like that..  turns me on.  :biggrin:
> *


fker! hahaha!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:43 PM~7667351
> *oh snap......took my gold dayton knockoffs to the meeting...and he was like...what's the grease for.....i said man....you have to put it on the knockoff to keep it from locking up on you....he said...what...i ain't never heard of that....i was like wtf....everyone was talkin shit to him after that..... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


antiseeze not grease


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 01:07 PM~7667531
> *antiseeze not grease
> *



hater


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 01:07 PM~7667531
> *antiseeze not grease
> *


si....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ill tell you people sure do like hating on other people...... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2007, 01:10 PM~7667551
> *ill tell you people sure do like hating on other people...... :uh:
> *



shut up hater


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2007, 01:10 PM~7667551
> *ill tell you people sure do like hating on other people...... :uh:
> *



chismelows....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:10 PM~7667556
> *shut up hater
> *


wow........Mr Hater.......hating on ur own members... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2007, 02:12 PM~7667575
> *wow........Mr Hater.......hating on ur own members... :0
> *


he said its a motivational technique.. puto


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:13 PM~7667587
> *he said its a motivational technique..  puto
> *


 :uh: the only motivationl technigue u got is warming up some hot pockets.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 02:07 PM~7667534
> *hater
> *


puro pedo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 02:13 PM~7667587
> *he said its a motivational technique..  puto
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 02:07 PM~7667531
> *antiseeze not grease
> *


still grease.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lithium grease to be exact


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2007, 01:12 PM~7667575
> *wow........Mr Hater.......hating on ur own members... :0
> *



never hating.....motivating.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 02:15 PM~7667623
> *lithium grease to be exact
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 01:15 PM~7667624
> *never hating.....motivating.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 02:15 PM~7667619
> *still grease.
> *


thats not what daytons come with when you buy them new


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 11 2007, 01:15 PM~7667619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chismelows


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 02:17 PM~7667644
> *thats not what daytons come with when you buy them new
> *


my bad balleroutacontrol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2007, 01:09 PM~7658788
> *I never saw any Easter pics... baytown?
> *


check the topic in the bikes forum called "Latin Cartel Easter Bash" i took those :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 02:17 PM~7667644
> *thats not what daytons come with when you buy them new
> *


 :0 grease0wn3d


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 01:17 PM~7667644
> *thats not what daytons come with when you buy them new
> *



yeah i got those lil tubes too....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:18 PM~7667655
> *check the topic in the bikes forum called "Latin Cartel Easter Bash"  i took those :biggrin:
> *


link?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

To all the haters, take a ride down SHUTTHEFUCKUP AVE. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:18 PM~7667655
> *check the topic in the bikes forum called "Latin Cartel Easter Bash"  i took those :biggrin:
> *


you do weddings? cause someone i know on here gonna be involved in a shotgun wedding.. cause he knocked up a model type chic up.. but i aint saying names. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 01:18 PM~7667655
> *check the topic in the bikes forum called "Latin Cartel Easter Bash"  i took those :biggrin:
> *


link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 02:19 PM~7667671
> *To all the haters, take a ride down SHUTTHEFUCKUP AVE.  :cheesy:
> *


i'd have to rent a bus for all of us.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 02:18 PM~7667662
> *yeah i got those lil tubes too....
> *


pick up those used too? like all ur daytons? :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:19 PM~7667673
> *you do weddings?    cause someone i know on here gonna be involved in a shotgun wedding..  cause he knocked a model type chic up..    but i aint saying names.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i wonder who it could be?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2007, 02:20 PM~7667690
> *:0 i wonder who it could be?
> *


send an email..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 11 2007, 02:17 PM~7667650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does that :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 11 2007, 01:19 PM~7667671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like your women..... :biggrin: ......and if you must know....got some new triple cross laced comin soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 02:22 PM~7667711
> *you want these chrome dayton adaptors or what cheep'o?
> *


100 or i can get them from macalac for a bill. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 02:19 PM~7667682
> *i'd have to rent a bus for all of us.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2007, 01:20 PM~7667690
> *:0 i wonder who it could be?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 02:23 PM~7667730
> *100 or i can get them from macalac for a bill.  :biggrin:
> *


they brand new so I guess ebay it is


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 01:23 PM~7667730
> *100 or i can get them from macalac for a bill.  :biggrin:
> *



si.com/still look new


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

tengan llorones, it's not that hard to find

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=331099&st=0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 02:25 PM~7667745
> *si.com/still look new
> *


orale.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 01:25 PM~7667747
> *tengan llorones, it's not that hard to find
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=331099&st=0
> *



i still have a lot more but i haven't uploaded them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:25 PM~7667747
> *tengan llorones, it's not that hard to find
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=331099&st=0
> *


a few pics and you trying to figure out "who's who" in that topic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 01:26 PM~7667753
> *i still have a lot more but i haven't uploaded them
> *



slacker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 02:22 PM~7667721
> *selling tickets....??
> sounds like your women..... :biggrin: ......and if you must know....got some new triple cross laced comin soon.... :biggrin:
> *


soon huh? we'll see.. hope you got a set of pumps coming your way too.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 02:27 PM~7667763
> *soon huh?  we'll see..    hope you got a set of pumps coming your way too.
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:27 PM~7667763
> *soon huh?  we'll see..    hope you got a set of pumps coming your way too.
> *



nah...got pumps....can you say the same?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:30 PM~7667794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus is going to disown you.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:

those are from my own camera, haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 11 2007, 02:30 PM~7667793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cochino


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:32 PM~7667810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always knew hardcore christians were perverts. :nono: 







postsomemorefknpicsofthoeshoes


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 01:33 PM~7667820
> *i always knew hardcore christians were perverts.  :nono:
> 
> postsomemorefknpicsofthoeshoes
> *


i'm not hardcore, i honestly haven't been to church in a while, i'm not proud of saying that, but it's true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:35 PM~7667833
> *i'm not hardcore, i honestly haven't been to church in a while, i'm not proud of saying that, but it's true
> *


next time you stop in houston we'll take a trip to the ritz so you can better yourself.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 01:19 PM~7667673
> *you do weddings?    cause someone i know on here gonna be involved in a shotgun wedding..  cause he knocked up a model type chic up..    but i aint saying names.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:35 PM~7667833
> *i'm not hardcore, i honestly haven't been to church in a while, i'm not proud of saying that, but it's true
> *


fk church


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 11 2007, 01:35 PM~7667836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:37 PM~7667859
> *my bro-in-law told me about that place, i'm married to his sister, why would he tell me stuff like that
> *


he knows his sister??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:37 PM~7667859
> *my bro-in-law told me about that place, i'm married to his sister, why would he tell me stuff like that
> :nono:
> *


noe.. you showed off your pics.. now go back to playing with the kids in the bike threads. thanks


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 01:30 PM~7667794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FRESH BAKED BUNS RIGHT THURRRR.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 02:41 PM~7667901
> *noe.. you showed off your pics..  now go back to playing with the kids in the bike threads.     thanks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What i need in case someone has a set.. the frames for bucket seats in a g-body. if you have them, how much?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 01:48 PM~7667963
> *What i need in case someone has a set.. the frames for bucket seats in a g-body.  if you have them, how much?
> *


i know someone that has some, but i'm going back to the playground :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 02:48 PM~7667963
> *What i need in case someone has a set.. the frames for bucket seats in a g-body.  if you have them, how much?
> *


i got a set..but they go back to my 84 monte carlo.. and that was my first g-body.. so its gonna be hard to part with tho$e :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:50 PM~7667969
> *i know someone that has some, but i'm going back to the playground :wave:
> *


you suck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 02:50 PM~7667971
> *i got a set..but they go back to my 84 monte carlo..  and that was my first g-body.. so its gonna be hard to part with tho$e  :biggrin:
> *


tu chupas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:50 PM~7667969
> *i know someone that has some, but i'm going back to the playground :wave:
> *


hurry.. before you end up like latin.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 02:48 PM~7667960
> *mest up
> *


but funny! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

is that noe dude "all there"? :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 10 2007, 11:49 PM~7663552
> *coca pearl whos rims are those they look good
> *


They are for a homie here in Dallas........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

just got an email.....it was a virus.......watch for emails from people yo know with an attachment that is named greetingcard.exe


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 11 2007, 02:32 PM~7667810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THIS CHICK NAMED BROOKE. YOU CAN SEE HER CONES ANY DAY OF THE WEEK IN WET T-SHIRT CONTESTS ALL OVER THE NORTH SIDE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 11 2007, 04:46 PM~7668875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats.. you can read the poster in background and visit website.. real insider you are. :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 04:56 PM~7668934
> *congrats.. you can read the poster in background and visit website..    real insider you are.  :uh:
> *


MY BAD. SHOULD HAVE SAID, "MY ROOMATE WAS BANGING HER, AND SHE USED TO BE AT MY HOUSE ALL THE TIME." THAT BETTER, OLE-BRIBING-MINOR-TORTAS-WITH-HOT-POCKETS ASS?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 11 2007, 05:20 PM~7669087
> *MY BAD.  SHOULD HAVE SAID, "MY ROOMATE WAS BANGING HER, AND SHE USED TO BE AT MY HOUSE ALL THE TIME."  THAT BETTER, OLE-BRIBING-MINOR-TORTAS-WITH-HOT-POCKETS ASS?
> *


ok den


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

here you go latin.....told you still new....homie hook-up....$80


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WAT IT IS PEEPS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2007, 08:51 PM~7670475
> *WAT IT IS PEEPS
> *


IT IS DEAD :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2007, 08:51 PM~7670475
> *WAT IT IS PEEPS
> *


HEY FAGALAC...GET DAY LAC RUNNIN AND GET OFF DA COMPUTER SHITHEAD :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

YEA IT IS EVERYBODY WATCHING SOAP OPERAS O SOMETHIN


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2007, 06:59 PM~7670564
> *HEY FAGALAC...GET DAY LAC RUNNIN AND GET OFF DA COMPUTER SHITHEAD :loco:
> *



HEY SLIMTHEHUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR HOW BOUT U GET OUT THERE AND WORK ON THAT SLOW ASS MINI LT1 BITCH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2007, 09:03 PM~7670603
> *HEY SLIMTHEHUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR HOW BOUT U GET OUT THERE AND WORK ON THAT SLOW ASS MINI LT1 BITCH
> *


HAHAHA ITS FASTER DAN YO NON RUNNIN ASS RAGALAC BIOOOOOOOCH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2007, 09:10 PM~7670668
> *HAHAHA ITS FASTER DAN YO NON RUNNIN ASS RAGALAC BIOOOOOOOCH
> *


HEY BUT FUCK ALL THAT DID YOU TELL YO CUZ I SAID WUZUP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

BETTER GET U A SPANISH TRANSLATOR IF U WANT THAT EL CHOCOLATEEE PLUS SHE AINT FAT ENOUGH FOR U SUCKA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 11 2007, 08:30 PM~7670282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them boys dont know about the LT1


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Apr 11 2007, 09:47 PM~7671008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: ok forreal.. what are the odds theres going to be a lamborgini mercalago at the armadillo flea market? come on now.. put some g-bodys on the ad, then i might believe you. oh..and "setup saturday"..oh hell no.. wouldnt leave my ride at flea market overnite.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

what!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 09:54 PM~7671084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now see.. that i'd believe would be at the armadillo flea market


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Apr 11 2007, 07:47 PM~7671008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what he throwin up :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh: :


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

where u at rabbit!!! u ready...








........my regal catchin air. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 08:09 PM~7671266
> *where u at rabbit!!! u ready...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2007, 09:02 PM~7671193
> *what he throwin up  :uh:
> *


arthritis


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 09:17 PM~7671360
> *arthritis
> *



did that dude call you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:09 PM~7671266
> *where u at rabbit!!! u ready...
> 
> 
> ...


that from baytown sunday?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 11 2007, 03:46 PM~7668877
> *THATS THIS CHICK NAMED BROOKE.  YOU CAN SEE HER CONES ANY DAY OF THE WEEK IN WET T-SHIRT CONTESTS ALL OVER THE NORTH SIDE.
> *




well arent you a fukn mack-a-licious playa made pimp


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 08:09 PM~7671266
> *where u at rabbit!!! u ready...
> 
> 
> ...



HEY AINT THAT TONY OLD REGAL?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 09:27 PM~7671456
> *did that dude call you?
> *


yes sir done and done 

thanks for the hook up 









HATER! :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 09:09 PM~7671266
> *where u at rabbit!!! u ready...
> 
> 
> ...


hypnotized got something..........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2007, 02:59 PM~7668543
> *but funny! :cheesy:
> *


true


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2007, 09:51 PM~7671676
> *yes sir done and done
> 
> thanks for the hook up
> ...


  

i didn't know how to act with such haters around me....you and hatin ass latin on the phone at the same time...i thought my shit was gonna blow up from all the hatin..... :biggrin: 
















PINCHES HATERS......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 09:15 PM~7671830
> *
> 
> i didn't know how to act with such haters around me....you and hatin ass latin on the phone at the same time...i thought my shit was gonna blow up from all the hatin..... :biggrin:
> ...


you mean DJ HATIN.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:22 PM~7671896
> *you mean DJ HATIN.... :biggrin:
> *



hatin ass hater.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

if ya'll need some of these.....let me know..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

If its too many words you dont have to read it Latin... :biggrin: 

So lets say you are at a restaurant with your best girl... 

Its almost closing time and the servers and hostess' look tired and annoyed that you showed up right before they locked the doors. 

they "find" you a table right away but the table looks like it wasnt prepared for the next guests, no silverware, and maybe no server working that side of the room. 
It takes a bit longer than usual to get a setup to the table. 

Eventually a person doubling as a hostess and server comes to you and takes your order. Your food arrives fairly quick and the hostess/server hands you the plates and silverware (that you had to ask for) instead of placing it in front of you as it usually is done by a professional server.

Would you:

a) Complain to someone
b) Let that ruin your evening
c) Leave them a two dollar tip
d) Let it not bother you and enjoy the evening with your girl cause you may be gettin some at the end of the night anyway....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 10:27 PM~7671935
> *hatin ass hater.... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 10:33 PM~7671986
> *If its too many words you dont have to read it Latin...  :biggrin:
> 
> So lets say you are at a restaurant with your best girl...
> ...


what did hny ya'll shoud do?.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 11:34 AM~7667265
> *latin asked.....does he have a myspace?
> my reply........this ***** got a wooden bed cover....what do you think????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 09:28 PM~7671940
> *if ya'll need some of these.....let me know..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sorry..i got plenty of bubble wrap... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 10:33 PM~7671986
> *If its too many words you dont have to read it Latin...  :biggrin:
> 
> So lets say you are at a restaurant with your best girl...
> ...



let me guess....hnybrneyez threw a fit, walked out and left you sittin there alone ......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2007, 11:10 AM~7667103
> *x2 macalacarena talmbout he hopes termites don't destroy homeboys bed cover. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> internal hating in royal touch  lmfao!
> *


im in tears..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:37 PM~7672021
> *sorry..i got plenty of bubble wrap... :biggrin:
> *


hook me up *****...my kids love it.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:38 PM~7672037
> *im in tears..... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:biggrin: ...my homie's skate ramp.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 09:39 PM~7672048
> *:biggrin: ...my homie's skate ramp.... :biggrin:
> *


sorry ass ... :biggrin: tell him to upgrade to cherrywood... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:41 PM~7672074
> *sorry ass ... :biggrin: tell him to upgrade to cherrywood... :biggrin:
> *



told him to upgrade period....this 2007...not 1927


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 09:43 PM~7672098
> *told him to upgrade period....this 2007...not 1927
> *


lol......what kind a paint did he use on the bed cover..GLIDDEN OR BEAR?? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:45 PM~7672121
> *lol......what kind a paint did he use on the bed cover..GLIDDEN OR BEAR??  :biggrin:
> *



ralph lauren.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 09:46 PM~7672130
> *ralph lauren.... :biggrin:
> *


damn..big baller.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:48 PM~7672157
> *damn..big baller.... :biggrin:
> *



BALLIN ON A BUDGET....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Apr 11 2007, 11:05 PM~7671758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why are there pic's of cars on a flyer from Dallas on a Houston show??? :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I'LL BE IN VEGAS FOR THE REST OF THE WEEK. PLEASE HOLD ALL MY CALLS.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 12 2007, 04:52 AM~7673426
> *I'LL BE IN VEGAS FOR THE REST OF THE WEEK.  PLEASE HOLD ALL MY CALLS.
> *


no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 10:33 PM~7671986
> *If its too many words you dont have to read it Latin...  :biggrin:
> 
> So lets say you are at a restaurant with your best girl...
> ...


I pic D. Been there.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 11 2007, 11:36 PM~7672574
> *Why are there pic's of cars on a flyer from Dallas on a Houston show??? :dunno:
> *


Cus DFW rides are nicer 

:dunno:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 08:30 PM~7670282
> *here you go latin.....told you still new....homie hook-up....$80
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, pick them up sunday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 11:15 PM~7671830
> *
> 
> i didn't know how to act with such haters around me....you and hatin ass latin on the phone at the same time...i thought my shit was gonna blow up from all the hatin..... :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was at walgreens, all what i got to say was "ok see you sunday"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 12:36 AM~7672574
> *Why are there pic's of cars on a flyer from Dallas on a Houston show??? :dunno:
> *


true, i see a rollerz only & majestix on it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 06:24 AM~7673546
> *true, i see a rollerz only & majestix on it.
> *



:wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 07:18 AM~7673535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i use to make cabinets..and when i saw plywood bed cover..all i thought was "mannn.. i coulda did better then that.. had his bed looking like a kitchen"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 12:36 AM~7672574
> *Why are there pic's of cars on a flyer from Dallas on a Houston show??? :dunno:
> *


false advertising.. just like the flea market show with the lamborgini mercalago


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 07:36 AM~7673566
> *:uh:
> *


x2

how those adapters gonna be new..if they have lug nut scratches and rust on inside? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 07:53 AM~7673606
> *x2
> 
> how those adapters gonna be new..if they have lug nut scratches and rust on inside?  :scrutinize:
> *


I'll have to throw some d's on them beetches :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

NOS!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:01 AM~7673629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look nice :biggrin: I'll give you $85 :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 06:01 AM~7673629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 12 2007, 08:08 AM~7673645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEW OLD STOCK!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:25 AM~7673713
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> *


No homie hookups


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 06:49 AM~7673593
> *i use to make cabinets..and when i saw plywood bed cover..all i thought was "mannn.. i coulda did better then that.. had his bed looking like a kitchen"
> *


 How much for a kitchen? 

PM sent.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:27 AM~7673719
> *No homie hookups
> *


that is a hookup!! That was my 1st set of chrome dayton adaptors and I took them on a roadtrip with me once to he have a history together :biggrin: 




:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 12 2007, 08:01 AM~7673629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, i'm like jordan.. retired in my prime..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:35 AM~7673731
> *that is a hookup!! That was my 1st set of chrome dayton adaptors and I took them on a roadtrip with me once to he have a history together :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:35 AM~7673731
> *that is a hookup!! That was my 1st set of chrome dayton adaptors and I took them on a roadtrip with me once to he have a history together :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 08:36 AM~7673735
> *now..thats a NEW chrome adapter.    mac2lac just got adapta0wn3d
> *


lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this topic :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 08:48 AM~7673768
> *this topic  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


AGREE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 07:48 AM~7673768
> *this topic  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Been knowing that since day one. 


That's why I never came up in this bitch. But there is no off topic anymore so ill settle.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 08:48 AM~7673768
> *this topic  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


kinda like the houston lowrider scene!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:47 AM~7673765
> *lol
> *


sorry man, can't pay them baller prices. gas goes up, funds stay even.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh: buy chinas then :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:54 AM~7673796
> *kinda like the houston lowrider scene!
> *


REPOST!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 07:53 AM~7673790
> *kinda like the houston lowrider scene!
> *


It died back in what 99'-01'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 06:54 AM~7673796
> *kinda like the houston lowrider scene!
> *


i aint worried about the houston scene im just worried about what im doing


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 08:55 AM~7673806
> *It died back in what 99'-01'
> *


97-98


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 06:53 AM~7673606
> *x2
> 
> how those adapters gonna be new..if they have lug nut scratches and rust on inside?  :scrutinize:
> *


like your used up china's huh..... :biggrin: ....and don't give me none of this one off, special made shit either....cause your amateur ass didn't even know how to take off the damn knockoffs... :biggrin: 

i said....still look new...not brand new fker....the chrome is still good....you won't see the inside of the adaptor pendejo....and a steal at $80....brand new they are $275.....i can't use em, don't need em...so i passed the deal on to someone who could.....

sorry brian....didn't mean to adaptblawk.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:55 AM~7673810
> *97-98
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 08:55 AM~7673807
> *i aint worried about the houston scene im just worried about what im doing
> 
> 
> *


you and me both


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:54 AM~7673796
> *:uh: buy chinas then :uh:
> *


  

think imma order new chinaz. ones that wont be recognized as "brian's old rims" everywhere i go 



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 08:55 AM~7673807
> *i aint worried about the houston scene im just worried about what im doing
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if the scene is so dead why dont u fellas do something about it??? :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 07:54 AM~7673796
> *:uh: buy chinas then :uh:
> *



friends don't let friends ride on china's....oh wait...you were talkin to latin....in that case...it's ok.... :biggrin: 

game on....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 08:56 AM~7673811
> *
> sorry brian....didn't mean to adaptblawk.... :biggrin:
> *


  I was only asking $150
Latin's just a cheap0!! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:54 AM~7673796
> *:uh: buy chinas then :uh:
> *


I'm saving my pennies for daytons.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 06:58 AM~7673822
> *friends don't let friends ride on china's....oh wait...you were talkin to latin....in that case...it's ok.... :biggrin:
> 
> game on....
> *


I like Chinas ,its better than 30 inch rims.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 08:58 AM~7673828
> * I was only asking $150
> Latin's just a cheap0!! :uh:
> *


cheapo? i was going to give you that back when you 1st offered. you only had 3 and couldn't find the 4th. i gave you what you asked for them chinas with nails in the tires. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2007, 08:30 PM~7670282
> *here you go latin.....told you still new ....homie hook-up....$80
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: dont see word "like" in there


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 08:57 AM~7673816
> *
> think imma order new chinaz.    ones that wont be recognized as "brian's old rims" everywhere i go
> 
> *


The funny part is you paid more than I did when they were new :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WE GOT SOME HENS UP IN THIS BIOTCH TODAY.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 12 2007, 07:58 AM~7673828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND 22" BLADES......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 12 2007, 08:57 AM~7673821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you paid less then $200? who's d1ck did you suck? 

i dont swing that way homie.. rather pay a little more


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 07:02 AM~7673859
> *you paid less then $200?  who's d1ck did you suck?
> 
> i dont swing that way homie..  rather pay a little more
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 09:02 AM~7673859
> *you paid less then $200?  who's d1ck did you suck?
> 
> i dont swing that way homie..  rather pay a little more
> *


true. 2 bills & trade for 14's.

ok, drama and feelings hurt again, i'll pass on them adapters macalac. don't want to cause drama.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 08:02 AM~7673859
> *you paid less then $200?  who's d1ck did you suck?
> 
> i dont swing that way homie..  rather pay a little more
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 09:02 AM~7673859
> *you paid less then $200?  who's d1ck did you suck?
> 
> i dont swing that way homie..  rather pay a little more
> *


$360 3 years ago  No dick suckin here just hookups


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 09:04 AM~7673869
> *true.  2 bills & trade for 14's.
> 
> ok, drama and feelings hurt again, i'll pass on them adapters macalac.  don't want to cause drama.
> *


dont be a pu$$y and buy them CHEEPOOOO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:04 AM~7673875
> *$360 3 years ago  No dick suckin here just hookups
> *


shame you don't have same kinda hookup on hydroz. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:05 AM~7673880
> *dont be a pu$$y and buy them CHEEPOOOO!!! :cheesy:
> *


Sorry man, I don't bank like you.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:04 AM~7673869
> *true.  2 bills & trade for 14's.
> 
> ok, drama and feelings hurt again, i'll pass on them adapters macalac.  don't want to cause drama.
> *


 :angry: 

RIP my $80 i paid up front for these...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 09:06 AM~7673887
> *:angry:
> 
> RIP my $80 i paid up front for these...
> *


You know my bargain shopping ass is going to get them. I'd use coupons on them bitches if possible. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 12 2007, 08:06 AM~7673884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he just likes quality....regardless of price...nothing wrong with that....oh...and yes...he's a baller.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 09:08 AM~7673896
> *but i do  :biggrin:....got a nice dayton hookup right now too.... :biggrin:
> *


will be putting in an order next month :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 08:06 AM~7673887
> *:angry:
> 
> RIP my $80 i paid up front for these...
> *


Shit ill take them hoes for that much then! Mines are red and white. !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 09:09 AM~7673905
> *Shit ill take them hoes for that much then! Mines are red and white. !
> *


six lugs mafia foo' step off!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:07 AM~7673894
> *You know my bargain shopping ass is going to get them.  I'd use coupons on them bitches if possible.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



that's what i did.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:09 AM~7673903
> *will be putting in an order next month  :cheesy:
> *


cool....talked to him last night...and he said he should still have them at that price next month... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:10 AM~7673911
> *six lugs mafia foo' step off!
> *


Shit I got drill press fool what you talm bout


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 09:13 AM~7673929
> *Shit I got drill press fool what you talm bout
> *


  I'll cut your electricity.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 09:06 AM~7673884
> *shame you don't have same kinda hookup on hydroz.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 08:13 AM~7673929
> *Shit I got drill press fool what you talm bout
> *



hahaha....i thought bout that too...make my own damn bolt pattern....i know...i'm ghetto....fk it...dem daytons and chrome.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 09:15 AM~7673940
> *hahaha....i thought bout that too...make my own damn bolt pattern....i know...i'm ghetto....fk it...dem daytons and chrome.....
> *


if you do that, you better add plywood to your roof.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 08:08 AM~7673896
> *but i do  :biggrin:....got a nice dayton hookup right now too.... :biggrin:
> *


Hell yes. Fool said yesterday. "anything basically" I was like dam 72 and ...... Said yep. 

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 08:15 AM~7673940
> *hahaha....i thought bout that too...make my own damn bolt pattern....i know...i'm ghetto....fk it...dem daytons and chrome.....
> *


Right. Change out your spindles and rotors so they can fit!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 08:17 AM~7673946
> *Hell yes. Fool said yesterday. "anything basically" I was like dam 72 and ...... Said yep.
> 
> :0
> *


  ....did he give you prices?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2007, 10:33 PM~7671986
> *If its too many words you dont have to read it Latin...  :biggrin:
> 
> So lets say you are at a restaurant with your best girl...
> ...


pics? :ugh:

LMMFAO @ option D. :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 11 2007, 10:35 PM~7672002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: :roflmao: for you john and mike! 

uh, no i just politely pointed out the obvious. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 12 2007, 09:20 AM~7673957
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> LMMFAO @ option D. :roflmao:
> ...


don't act like we don't know what's up :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:20 AM~7673961
> *don't act like we don't know what's up  :scrutinize:
> *


hno: i have no idea what youre talkin bout. :dunno: 

:nono: :buttkick: 

its all lies! :angel:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 08:19 AM~7673956
> * ....did he give you prices?
> *


Nothing specific but from the sounds of things might be worth the drive to nawlins


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up juan aka kt. how's the baby doing? get much sleep?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 08:23 AM~7673969
> *Nothing specific but from the sounds of things might be worth the drive to nawlins
> *


*****....don't play...i'll meet up with you in h-town...and we'll ride...no b/s....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:23 AM~7673972
> *what's up juan aka kt.  how's the baby doing?  get much sleep?
> *



x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 12 2007, 08:20 AM~7673957
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> LMMFAO @ option D. :roflmao:
> ...



so tell us what happened.... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 08:26 AM~7673984
> ******....don't play...i'll meet up with you in h-town...and we'll ride...no b/s....
> *


Fa sho. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 08:29 AM~7674002
> *so tell us what happened.... :biggrin:
> *


ok chismoso! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 09:29 AM~7674002
> *so tell us what happened.... :biggrin:
> *


<---Waiting for chismelows to email me....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 09:26 AM~7673984
> ******....don't play...i'll meet up with you in h-town...and we'll ride...no b/s....
> *


umm.. dont forget to get some passes. hate to see something happen to you when u down here. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice day today. 
Makes me not wanna hate today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 09:34 AM~7674030
> *Nice day today.
> Makes me not wanna hate today.
> 
> ...


where are the lowriders rancherhoe!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 12 2007, 08:31 AM~7674012
> *ok chismoso! :roflmao:
> *


would get it from the whoreses mouth, but he's not here to tell it.....so..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 12 2007, 08:33 AM~7674021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now you know that's not possible.....














HATER


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:36 AM~7674040
> *where are the lowriders rancherhoe!
> *


None. There used to be a guy that had a low 63 wagon. But it had bags and it was a ford. :thumbsdown:

Puro baller now.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 09:40 AM~7674061
> *None. There used to be a guy that had a low 63 wagon. But it had bags and it was a ford. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Puro baller now.
> *


i see some big ole rims on the lac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 09:41 AM~7674066
> *i see some big ole rims on the lac
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 08:38 AM~7674053
> *:uh:  ***** please....
> now you know that's not possible.....
> HATER
> *


True.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:44 AM~7674081
> *:scrutinize:
> *


that's not a lac in that pic he posted? :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:41 AM~7674066
> *i see some big ole rims on the lac
> *


Its not a lowrider. Dono how on 11.35/hr these techs can afford such fancy things.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 07:16 AM~7673532
> *Cus DFW rides are nicer
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 09:46 AM~7674089
> *Its not a lowrider. Dono how on 11.35/hr these techs can afford such fancy things.
> *


credit cards & hustlin'


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 08:46 AM~7674090
> *:0
> *


I tell no lies friend.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 07:24 AM~7673546
> *true, i see a rollerz only & majestix on it.
> *


The 300m or c that is on there is with Outkast C.C. not with Rollerz Only anymore.... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 09:46 AM~7674091
> *credit cards & hustlin'
> *


is that your secret?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 07:51 AM~7673601
> *false advertising.. just like the flea market show with the lamborgini mercalago
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:46 AM~7674091
> *credit cards & hustlin'
> *


Rent-a-tire CC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 12 2007, 09:41 AM~7674066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 

you askiin for it now.. be on lookout for candy coated copters


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 09:49 AM~7674102
> *Rent-a-tire CC
> *


I got my Dayton's from rent-a-rim


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 08:51 AM~7674107
> *shh..  might make live4lacs fire up the squad car and go right a citation, snitch
> :0
> :0
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ridenlow84, *dj short dog*, Lord Goofy

What's up Mr. ChinaMan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:48 AM~7674100
> *is that your secret?
> *


I don't roll big rims & pay everything cash


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

ha


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:53 AM~7674124
> *I don't roll big rims & pay everything cash
> *


Only way I do it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 09:57 AM~7674147
> *Only way I do it.
> *


or trade with shortdog for chinitas. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 03:22 PM~7668712
> *is that noe dude "all there"?  :loco:
> *


most of me is :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 09:47 AM~7674094
> *I tell no lies friend.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:53 AM~7674124
> *I don't roll big rims & pay everything cash
> *


BALLER



























HATER


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 09:57 AM~7674147
> *Only way I do it.
> *


Im still making payments on my LeCab too :cheesy: It will be paid for in six more years  only have 3 more years on the dayton.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 09:51 AM~7674107
> *
> you askiin for it  now.. be on lookout for candy coated copters
> *


Speaking the truth. I know the homie and he is a cool person.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 07:52 AM~7674118
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ridenlow84, dj short dog, Lord Goofy
> 
> ...


Nuthin' just china hustlin'.....ya know!
Got a set of 14's and 2 sets of 13's and a single 13........
Might a have a set of 13's with some beat up Dayton spinners coming as soon as I sell the Regal............sound familiar!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 10:02 AM~7674174
> *Speaking the truth. I know the homie and he is a cool person.
> *


That sucker is tight, i got pics of it somewhere.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 12 2007, 10:03 AM~7674177
> *Nuthin' just china hustlin'.....ya know!
> Got a set of 14's and 2 sets of 13's and a single 13........
> Might a have a set of 13's with some beat up Dayton spinners coming as soon as I sell the Regal............sound familiar!?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

how much for the chinita in the pic? she'd fit nice on my adapter :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:58 AM~7674153
> *or trade with shortdog for chinitas.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ha. True.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 09:53 AM~7674124
> *I don't roll big rims & pay everything cash
> *


but we lowriding not mini-truck-dancing


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey dj short dog, i know i didn't meet you there (Latic Cartel Easter Bash) but jorge (death dealer) told me who you were. honestly, i didn't know cause i'm not from houston, but you have one of the nicest impalas my eyes have seen. i don't think i took pictures but i got it on video


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:06 AM~7674189
> *hey dj short dog, i know i didn't meet you there (Latic Cartel Easter Bash) but jorge (death dealer) told me who you were.  honestly, i didn't know cause i'm not from houston, but you have one of the nicest impalas my eyes have seen.  i don't think i took pictures but i got it on video
> *


kiss azz ******


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:06 AM~7674188
> *but we lowriding not mini-truck-dancing
> *


how can you be lowriding w/o hydros :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:06 AM~7674189
> *hey dj short dog, i know i didn't meet you there (Latic Cartel Easter Bash) but jorge (death dealer) told me who you were.  honestly, i didn't know cause i'm not from houston, but you have one of the nicest impalas my eyes have seen.  i don't think i took pictures but i got it on video
> *


_*MA-MA-SE-LO*_


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 09:08 AM~7674195
> *kiss azz ******
> *


just being honest, where i come from there isn't too many impalas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 10:08 AM~7674197
> *how can you be lowriding w/o hydros  :dunno:
> *


boys dont know whats in da works. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 08:06 AM~7674189
> *hey dj short dog, i know i didn't meet you there (Latic Cartel Easter Bash) but jorge (death dealer) told me who you were.  honestly, i didn't know cause i'm not from houston, but you have one of the nicest impalas my eyes have seen.  i don't think i took pictures but i got it on video
> *


lol this guy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 10:08 AM~7674197
> *how can you be lowriding w/o hydros  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:09 AM~7674204
> *just being honest, where i come from there isn't too many impalas
> *


you from bryan texas too? o' country azz's :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:09 AM~7674206
> *boys dont know whats in da works.  :biggrin:
> *


lt-1 on hydros with blades? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 10:09 AM~7674211
> *
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:02 AM~7674171
> *Im still making payments on my LeCab too :cheesy: It will be paid for in six more years  only have 3 more years on the dayton.....
> *


 Rather pay on that than a new car anyday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:09 AM~7674204
> *just being honest, where i come from there isn't too many impalas
> *


should have told him to put your bike in his trunk and take you for a joy ride.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 09:10 AM~7674213
> *you from bryan texas too?  o' country azz's  :biggrin:
> *


no, i'm from the Rio Grande Valley


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 10:10 AM~7674215
> *lt-1 on hydros with blades?  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah..gonna be pullin 3 wheel's down freeway doing 90mph..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 09:11 AM~7674223
> *should have told him to put your bike in his trunk and take you for a joy ride.
> *


i don't have a bike anymore


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 10:11 AM~7674221
> *Rather pay on that than a new car anyday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 10:03 AM~7674179
> *That sucker is tight, i got pics of it somewhere.
> *


I'll have to find some pics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:11 AM~7674228
> *i don't have a bike anymore
> *


that little neighbor of yours finally take that too like your watch back then? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 09:14 AM~7674243
> *that little neighbor of yours finally take that too like your watch back then?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no, that fool moved out a while back, and it wasn't a watch, it was a wedding ring my wife got me for Christmas. :angry:  it was priceless to me

oh, and i sold my bike


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:11 AM~7674224
> *no, i'm from the Rio Grande Valley
> *


I used to know where a 59 and a 61 was in McAllen :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 09:10 AM~7674215
> *lt-1 on hydros with blades?  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Even like that still not a low low.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:16 AM~7674250
> *I used to know where a 59 and a 61 was in McAllen :cheesy:
> *


where, junked or restored?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:11 AM~7674227
> *yeah..gonna be pullin 3 wheel's down freeway doing 90mph..
> *


all lies......... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:17 AM~7674256
> *where, junked or restored?
> *


parked in some ppls yard  I know I could find the 61 bubble again but Im not sure on the 59 the 59 was in Edinburg...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The pics of that ride and other rides that i took last year are in here and in the majestix page.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=40880

http://www.majestix.cc/index67.htm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:16 AM~7674250
> *I used to know where a 59 and a 61 was in McAllen :cheesy:
> *


I know where all them at. 

Rotted.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:15 AM~7674248
> *no, that fool moved out a while back, and it wasn't a watch, it was a wedding ring my wife got me for Christmas.  :angry:  it was priceless to me
> 
> oh, and i sold my bike
> *


oh yeah the ring, my bad.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:17 AM~7674261
> *parked in some ppls yard
> *


i've seen 2 1957 chevy bel airs, a 62 impala, a 59 impala, a few 64's and a bunch of other cars


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 08:06 AM~7674189
> *hey dj short dog, i know i didn't meet you there (Latic Cartel Easter Bash) but jorge (death dealer) told me who you were.  honestly, i didn't know cause i'm not from houston, but you have one of the nicest impalas my eyes have seen.  i don't think i took pictures but i got it on video
> *


Thanks homie.....she's startin' to show some wear but it ain't no fun if you can't drive it.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 10:17 AM~7674257
> *all lies......... :biggrin:
> *


worried about loosing 3 wheel king title?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 10:19 AM~7674269
> *I know where all them at.
> 
> Rotted.
> *


these were nice drivers in good shape  The ex-wife was from out there so I used to spend a lil time out there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

there's a '62 bel air with bubble top in harlingen. sitting in the backyard of some old man. asked him how much, he said he's going to restore it. i guess he'll restore it in heaven since he looked like he was about to kick the bucket. :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey latin, i was in la porte on sunday, went to check out Sylvan Beach


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 12 2007, 10:19 AM~7674275
> *Thanks homie.....she's startin' to show some wear but it ain't no fun if you can't drive it.....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:21 AM~7674283
> *hey latin, i was in la porte on sunday, went to check out Sylvan Beach
> *


not much of a beach. you have fun? i live more towards deer park. should have came by, we could have t.p.'ed shortdogs house down the block. :teehee!:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 12 2007, 09:19 AM~7674275
> *Thanks homie.....she's startin' to show some wear but it ain't no fun if you can't drive it.....
> *


true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. liv4lacs.. umm.. have info gonna make you cry..

old dude at work just scored a lecab,clean OEM hubcaps.. talked to em about it..

man hardly knows what it is.. said "oh.. saw it was convertible and had to buy it. they said its a cabriolet or something like that.. but i thought only vw made cabriolets" :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:23 AM~7674296
> *oh.. liv4lacs.. umm..  have info gonna make you cry..
> 
> old dude at work just scored a lecab,clean OEM hubcaps..    talked to em about it..
> ...


pics? talking about cabrio's when i went to austin to pick up the regal i stopped by my tias house near slaughter road. one of her neighbors down the street has one mint sitting in her garage with boxes all over it. has the top dropped so she could store more shit in it. i just laughed.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 09:22 AM~7674289
> *not much of a beach.  you have fun?  i live more towards deer park.  should have came by, we could have t.p.'ed shortdogs house down the block.  :teehee!:
> *


not really, just stopped to check it out, it was almost empty. only about 2 families there. 

what is t.p.ed? toilet paper?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:23 AM~7674296
> *oh.. liv4lacs.. umm..  have info gonna make you cry..
> 
> old dude at work just scored a lecab,clean OEM hubcaps..    talked to em about it..
> ...


I have another cookie for you


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 07:23 AM~7673972
> *what's up juan aka kt.  how's the baby doing?  get much sleep?
> *


The baby is doing very good .The last 3 weeks I havent had much sleep.She wakes all night.  


Juan KT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Apr 12 2007, 09:19 AM~7674275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ignorance


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2007, 10:26 AM~7674310
> *not really, just stopped to check it out, it was almost empty.  only about 2 families there.
> 
> what is t.p.ed?  toilet paper?
> ...


toilet paper'ed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe lecabs just aint worth that much. :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:29 AM~7674335
> *maybe lecabs just aint worth that much.  :dunno:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think i should get to work,



























in a little while


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:29 AM~7674335
> *maybe lecabs just aint worth that much.  :dunno:
> *


old lady probably don't know what it's worth.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:20 AM~7674279
> *worried about loosing 3 wheel king title?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: 

I know that I will not be beat by you.........


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 08:21 AM~7674282
> *there's a '62 bel air with bubble top in harlingen.  sitting in the backyard of some old man.  asked him how much, he said he's going to restore it.  i guess he'll restore it in heaven since he looked like he was about to kick the bucket.  :uh:
> *


Yea...that's what they all say..... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 10:30 AM~7674341
> *old lady probably don't know what it's worth.
> *


thats an easy $1500 right there.. foolish


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 12 2007, 10:31 AM~7674348
> *Yea...that's what they all say..... :angry:
> *


when he dies the city will pick it up and junkyard it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:32 AM~7674352
> *as an easy $1500 right there..  foolish
> *


i check on it regularly. call my tia about it. she says "ay mijo, el yonke toda via esta en el garage."


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet liv4lacs is having a fit right now.. thinkin of driving down there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 10:35 AM~7674369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but we lowriding :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:35 AM~7674370
> *bet liv4lacs is having a fit right now..  thinkin of driving down there
> *


nah, i am not giving up the exact location. i'd have to drive there to visit taking different streets incase the cabrio-CIA is following me. :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:35 AM~7674370
> *bet liv4lacs is having a fit right now..  thinkin of driving down there
> *


I know where there are 3 in houston no need to go so far for another


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 10:38 AM~7674388
> *I know where there are 3 in houston no need to go so far for another
> *


that one ever sell that the guy was trying to cawkblawk you on?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 10:36 AM~7674375
> *but we lowriding  :uh:
> *


You motel riding....... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

ten mins from my house


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 12 2007, 10:46 AM~7674427
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:46 AM~7674429
> *ten mins from my house
> *


i know of a rough one by my hood but not in the hood.

and another seem rollin in 3rd ward both white.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 09:48 AM~7674437
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 12 2007, 10:50 AM~7674450
> *:wave:
> *


How are things going today?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 09:51 AM~7674456
> *How are things going today?
> *


better than the other day. im just sleepy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Apr 12 2007, 10:40 AM~7674397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice red x


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 12 2007, 10:56 AM~7674476
> *better than the other day. im just sleepy.
> *


  To early in the day for that..........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 10:49 AM~7674444
> *i know of a rough one by my hood but not in the hood.
> 
> and another seem rollin in 3rd ward both white.
> *


the white one is a 79 in 3rd ward and the other is a Maroon 80?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i like the hoo doo lac one better


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 09:57 AM~7674486
> * To early in the day for that..........
> *


no doubt.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 11:00 AM~7674507
> *i like the hoo doo lac one better
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 12 2007, 11:02 AM~7674518
> *no doubt.
> *


But then that's usually how the work day goes.........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 09:57 AM~7674487
> *the white one is a 79 in 3rd ward and the other is a Maroon 80?
> *


thats right the one in the tray is a 9 

the other dono, its parked at the back of some house also white. real rough dirty as shit. ill look into it see what it is. just saw the tail light an part of the top. :dunno: 

and new someone that sold a brown one long time ago, had to be over 5-6 yrs ago...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 11:04 AM~7674524
> *thats right the one in the tray is a 9
> 
> the other dono, its parked at the back of some house also white. real rough dirty as shit. ill look into it see what it is. just saw the tail light an part of the top.  :dunno:
> ...


mine was the brown one  :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 10:08 AM~7674536
> *mine was the brown one   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

a friends realtives/uncle or somethin.....well wada ya know!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 11:10 AM~7674551
> *:0
> 
> a friends realtives/uncle or somethin.....well wada ya know!
> *


Mine was brown and I found it at 3am on a sat night in River Oaks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 11:12 AM~7674566
> *Mine was brown and I found it at 3am on a sat night in River Oaks
> *


waking people up at 3am in river oaks? to ask about their car? good think u white.. if u mexican you'd have police beatin you down.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 12 2007, 11:19 AM~7674605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYHEM is ruthless


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 11:27 AM~7674667
> *waking people up at 3am in river oaks? to ask about their car?    good think u white.. if u mexican you'd have police beatin you down.
> *


Found it at a chevron :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER*, dj short dog, KRAZYTOYZ 


Pick up ur phone Frankie!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 10:30 AM~7674682
> *MAYHEM is ruthless
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 09:25 AM~7674305
> *pics?  talking about cabrio's when i went to austin to pick up the regal i stopped by my tias house near slaughter road.  one of her neighbors down the street has one mint sitting in her garage with boxes all over it.  has the top dropped so she could store more shit in it.  i just laughed.
> *


directions please..... :biggrin: 

truck and trailer ready to go.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry7674745


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 11:41 AM~7674734
> *directions please..... :biggrin:
> 
> truck and trailer ready to go.....
> *


NGAPLZ


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 10:45 AM~7674756
> *NGAPLZ
> *



adaptors just went up..... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 10:53 AM~7674829
> *adaptors just went up..... :biggrin:
> *


cold cold world we live in


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 11:56 AM~7674850
> *cold cold world we live in
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 11:56 AM~7674850
> *cold cold world we live in
> *


x2 i brought my jacket today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 11:43 AM~7674751
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry7674745
> 
> 
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry7674946


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 12:07 PM~7674954
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry7674946
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

trouble makers


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry7675063


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 12 2007, 12:18 PM~7675032
> *trouble makers
> *


they sure are


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats dj latin competition luchadores


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 12 2007, 12:45 PM~7675220
> *thats dj latin competition  luchadores
> *


 :cheesy: they have to go against los mascarados, boiler - latin - krazytoyz


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 12:46 PM~7675227
> *:cheesy:  they have to go against los mascarados, boiler - latin - krazytoyz
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 12:42 PM~7675204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 67 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

clean though just never liked 67 taillights


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 12:55 PM~7675286
> *thats a 67  :uh:
> *


pic was for latin :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 12:17 PM~7675443
> *pic was for latin :uh:
> *



OWNED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:17 PM~7675443
> *pic was for latin :uh:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0 wow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2007, 01:39 PM~7675577
> *:0 wow
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry7675593


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Only in Houston. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 01:43 PM~7675601
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry7675593
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


CRAIGSLIST 0WN3D?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey thats tommy chen.......i know that dude


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2007, 12:52 PM~7675657
> *hey thats tommy chen.......i know that dude
> *


mas triste


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 12:55 PM~7675675
> *mas triste
> *


hater


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2007, 12:55 PM~7675681
> *hater
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2007, 01:52 PM~7675657
> *hey thats tommy chen.......i know that dude
> *


tell him his psycho is looking for him..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 01:55 PM~7675675
> *mas triste
> *


My chic says that all the time! lol!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:05 PM~7675751
> *My chic says that all the time! lol!!!! :cheesy:
> *


exactly chics say that all the time......lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2007, 02:09 PM~7675785
> *exactly chics say that all the time......lol :0  :biggrin:
> *


yepyep


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2007, 02:09 PM~7675785
> *exactly chics say that all the time......lol :0  :biggrin:
> *


chismelows


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2007, 02:09 PM~7675785
> *exactly chics say that all the time......lol :0  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Saw this when I went to lunch. 
Looked clean.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 02:12 PM~7675816
> *Saw this when I went to lunch.
> Looked clean.
> 
> ...


Holy crap $2.73 is high of reg! LOL!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:16 PM~7675844
> *Holy crap $2.73 is high of reg! LOL!!
> *



rly?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Not for sale Latin.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 12 2007, 01:09 PM~7675785
> *exactly chics say that all the time......lol :0  :biggrin:
> *


that's what they say when you pull your pants down.....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7675850

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:16 PM~7675844
> *Holy crap $2.73 is high of reg! LOL!!
> *


Just a heads up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DENA WHERE U AT. A REAL KANDY PAINTED LUXURY LOW, ON THEM THANGS . AINT GOT ALL THOSE STARS AND FUNNY SHIT DOWN THE SIDE OF THE CAR, JUST STRAIGHT KANDY, KNOWWHATIMSAYINNN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:18 PM~7675866
> *that's what they say when you pull your pants down.....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7675850
> 
> ...


fool said nana :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks clean and done right lone'ster


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:19 PM~7675875
> *
> 
> 
> ...



saw those....$125 ain't bad....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 01:19 PM~7675876
> *DENA WHERE U AT. A REAL KANDY PAINTED LUXURY LOW, ON THEM THANGS . AINT GOT ALL THOSE STARS AND FUNNY SHIT DOWN THE SIDE OF THE CAR, JUST STRAIGHT KANDY, KNOWWHATIMSAYINNN
> 
> 
> ...



very nice....grass looks good too.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 01:19 PM~7675876
> *DENA WHERE U AT. A REAL KANDY PAINTED LUXURY LOW, ON THEM THANGS . AINT GOT ALL THOSE STARS AND FUNNY SHIT DOWN THE SIDE OF THE CAR, JUST STRAIGHT KANDY, KNOWWHATIMSAYINNN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:21 PM~7675889
> *saw those....$125 ain't bad....
> *


too much!!




LoanStar, But wut it dew?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 12:22 PM~7675900
> *very nice....grass looks good too.... :biggrin:
> *


i just cut it, nice day outside :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 12:23 PM~7675913
> *too much!!
> LoanStar, But wut it dew?
> *


plans are to get some frame work done, piston pump, then take a big shit on all the haters after the show in july.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 02:24 PM~7675921
> *plans are to get some frame work done, piston pump, then take a big shit on all the haters after the show in july.
> *


thats my plan too w/out the pumps


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 12:25 PM~7675929
> *thats my plan too w/out the pumps
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

haters :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 02:26 PM~7675931
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:23 PM~7675913
> *too much!!
> LoanStar, But wut it dew?
> *



you think so??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 12:27 PM~7675938
> *
> *


its just a car, :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:27 PM~7675939
> *you think so??
> *


paid 80 for my white ones brand new


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Apple or sunset over silver?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:28 PM~7675949
> *paid 80 for my white ones brand new
> *


how long ago?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 01:27 PM~7675942
> *its just a car,  :uh:
> *



true, in the end, thats all it is... 


cut that bish.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Apr 12 2007, 02:12 PM~7675816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: might as well stay home


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 12 2007, 01:28 PM~7675951
> *Apple or sunset over silver?
> *


he used hater blood.....squeezed the shit out of you and latin... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 12 2007, 02:27 PM~7675942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back in 97..... Lol!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:30 PM~7675971
> *
> 
> back in 97..... Lol!!!!
> *



haha....i knew it..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:29 PM~7675966
> *he used hater blood.....squeezed the shit out of you and latin... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yeah i got one of those donate blood t-shirts also :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 12:29 PM~7675965
> *thats a hot rod and a jeep 4x4..  but we lowridin'  puto
> why u aint at work?  you gonna get canned calling in sick just cause u wanna spend time with your car cause it bright and shiny outside.
> :uh:  might as well stay home
> *


im off til monday jotito.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:31 PM~7675976
> *haha....i knew it..... :biggrin:
> *


I did buy another set last year for a homie for 80 also... brand new  I need a set in navy blue


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:32 PM~7675989
> *I did buy another set last year for a homie for 80 also... brand new  I need a set in navy blue
> *



i got homie lookin for some....found some gold rimmed red eagles for me...but i need blue...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 01:29 PM~7675966
> *he used hater blood.....squeezed the shit out of you and latin... :biggrin:
> *


Ouch. But I got plenty more where that came from.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn, Individuals doing it big, Latin Kustoms doing it big also, Oldies picking up the pace also. Macalac, you need to cut out the plywood and step up the game in the club.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 02:32 PM~7675983
> *im off til monday jotito.
> *


then come help me yank undies out of 68 2nite.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:34 PM~7675997
> *i got homie lookin for some....found some gold rimmed red eagles for me...but i need blue...
> *


I dont want eagles.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 12:35 PM~7676004
> *then come help me yank undies out of 68 2nite.
> *


bitch ill yank the undies of your baby mama


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 02:36 PM~7676011
> *bitch ill yank the undies of your baby mama
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 01:34 PM~7675999
> *Damn, Individuals doing it big, Latin Kustoms doing it big also, Oldies picking up the pace also.  Macalac, you need to cut out the plywood and step up the game in the club.
> *



i'll cut it out and build you a ramp for your wheelchair.....you'll need it by the time you finish the manteca truck....... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 01:36 PM~7676011
> *bitch ill yank the undies of your baby mama
> *




that's a car cover right thurrrrrr


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 02:34 PM~7675999
> *Damn, Individuals doing it big, Latin Kustoms doing it big also, Oldies picking up the pace also.  Macalac, you need to cut out the plywood and step up the game in the club.
> *


RT doing just fine.. alone.. 

they got the skateboard ramp/bed dancer.. green 64 that has built in bbq pit in trunk... and like chingos de g-bodies  




"not hating, motivating"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 01:19 PM~7675876
> *DENA WHERE U AT. A REAL KANDY PAINTED LUXURY LOW, ON THEM THANGS . AINT GOT ALL THOSE STARS AND FUNNY SHIT DOWN THE SIDE OF THE CAR, JUST STRAIGHT KANDY, KNOWWHATIMSAYINNN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:36 PM~7676014
> *i'll cut it out and build you a ramp for your wheelchair.....you'll need it by the time you finish the manteca truck....... :biggrin:
> *


It should be done for '08 season. :biggrin:  

We'll do title for title against Plywood minis. When I win, i'll donate it to Home Depot for promotions.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 12 2007, 02:36 PM~7676011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh..now u post msg..now that lone star is here.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

darkness text me pics of some ugly pink cutty.. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 01:36 PM~7676014
> *i'll cut it out and build you a ramp for your wheelchair.....you'll need it by the time you finish the manteca truck....... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 01:38 PM~7676028
> *It should be done for '08 season.  :biggrin:
> 
> We'll do title for title against Plywood minis.  When I win, i'll donate it to Home Depot for promotions.
> *



that's like sayin you gonna be on the cover of SNJ.....come one now homie....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 11:39 AM~7676037
> *darkness text me pics of some ugly pink cutty..        :0
> *


 You got my attention! Fkr! Darkness is painting right now, he has no time tp play on layitlow! You want a pic? Pm your cell i'll send!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:41 PM~7676044
> *that's like sayin you gonna be on the cover of SNJ.....come one now homie....
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 01:38 PM~7676029
> *oh..now u post msg..now that lone star is here..  :scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao: 

i was posting early fool!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 01:42 PM~7676049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you ain't even right puto.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:45 PM~7676068
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you ain't even right puto.... :biggrin:
> *


hook your boy up so that it will last til '08 season.










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 01:42 PM~7676049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:45 PM~7676068
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you ain't even right puto.... :biggrin:
> *


but funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 01:45 PM~7676071
> *hook your boy up so that it will last til '08 season.
> 
> 
> ...





daaaaaaaayyyyyuuuuummmmmmm.....that's a good one...i'm gonna print it out and give it to him.....i'll let him know you gave it to me for him...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 02:47 PM~7676077
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i just noticed that minitruck has a custom made extension cord bed dancing hi performance lift kit!!  










i really need to step up my game. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 02:51 PM~7676103
> *daaaaaaaayyyyyuuuuummmmmmm.....that's a good one...i'm gonna print it out and give it to him.....i'll let him know you gave it to me for him...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 01:51 PM~7676103
> *daaaaaaaayyyyyuuuuummmmmmm.....that's a good one...i'm gonna print it out and give it to him.....i'll let him know you gave it to me for him...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 12 2007, 01:57 PM~7676147
> *ok
> *


hater


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 12:41 PM~7676044
> *that's like sayin you gonna be on the cover of SNJ.....come one now homie....
> *


You haven't seen the preview?? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 01:52 PM~7676113
> *i just noticed that minitruck has a custom made extension cord bed dancing hi performance lift kit!!
> 
> 
> ...



that's an airline....but i'll let him know you clownin.....haha.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2007, 03:09 PM~7676210
> *that's an airline....but i'll let him know you clownin.....haha.. :biggrin:
> *


actually..it was a water hose. he got it at home depot too..when he was going lawn/garden section.. wif his plywood..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 03:11 PM~7676221
> *actually..it was a water hose.  he got it at home depot too..when he was going lawn/garden section.. wif his plywood..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: EX214GIRL


Dena!! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 04:19 PM~7676657
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: EX214GIRL
> Dena!!  :cheesy:
> *


sup B!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 12 2007, 01:58 PM~7676154
> *hater
> *


si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sup dena


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*It was the first day of school for the kindergarten class; as the
Teacher
walked in the classroom, she noticed something was written on the
chalkboard: "T T T 1 A"
She looked at the children and said, "Who wrote this?" Little Keith
raises
his hand and says, "I did, teacher." "Well, what does that mean,
Keith?"
asked the teacher.
Keith answers, "It means, 'To The Teacher 1 Apple'," and with that, he
gave
the teacher an apple. "Very good," says the teacher, "Thank you."
The next morning, the teacher walks in the classroom, and notices, Once
again, something written on the board. This time, the chalkboard
reads: "T
T T 1 O"
She asked the children, "Who wrote this?" Then little Bobby answers,
"I
did, teacher." The teacher says, "Well, Bobby, what does that mean?"
Bobby says, "It means, 'To The Teacher 1 Orange'," and he gives the
teacher an orange. Very nice, Bobby, thank you", said the teacher.
The next morning, she walks in the classroom, and she noticed on the
chalkboard
"F U C K 1 T" Disappointed, the teacher exclaimed, "WHO WROTE
THIS!!"
Then little Pepito raises his hand and says, "I did, teacher."
Angrily, the
teacher asks, "Well, what does this mean, Pepito?"
"It means, 'From Us Chicano Kids, 1 Tamale.'*_"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 01:19 PM~7675876
> *DENA WHERE U AT. A REAL KANDY PAINTED LUXURY LOW, ON THEM THANGS . AINT GOT ALL THOSE STARS AND FUNNY SHIT DOWN THE SIDE OF THE CAR, JUST STRAIGHT KANDY, KNOWWHATIMSAYINNN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
"Glassy Red"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 02:25 PM~7675929
> *thats my plan too w/out the pumps
> *


awwww dis ***** going with trash bags


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2007, 07:15 PM~7677827
> *awwww dis ***** going with trash bags
> *



he too much of a skurry bitch to get lifted


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2007, 12:25 PM~7675929
> *thats my plan too w/out the pumps
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 12 2007, 06:08 PM~7678320
> *he too much of a skurry bitch to get lifted
> *


HOUSTON CANT FUCK WITH THAT LECAB !!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i guess i did take a picture


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my pics from the Latin Cartel Easter Picnic

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331935


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 08:20 PM~7678439
> *HOUSTON CANT FUCK WITH THAT LECAB !!
> *


but we lowriding and his trunk empty :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 08:20 PM~7678439
> *HOUSTON CANT FUCK WITH THAT LECAB !!
> *


yea cuz that fucker keeps buyin them all............ :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 08:20 PM~7678439
> *HOUSTON CANT FUCK WITH THAT LECAB !!
> *


there is one here in houston that can give him a run for his money but you gotta remove the belts n buckles and the swangas and throw sum Z's on that bitch


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2007, 07:49 PM~7679172
> *there is one here in houston that can give him a run for his money but you gotta remove the belts n buckles and the swangas and throw sum Z's on that bitch
> *


ILL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 12 2007, 09:50 PM~7679184
> *ILL BELIEVE IT WHEN I SEE IT !!
> *


it looks like sumthin brian may have done...... put together real nice its just a slab on 84's candy red


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2007, 07:53 PM~7679216
> *it looks like sumthin brian my have done...... put together real nice its just a slab on 84's candy red
> *


IS IT A O.G.LECAB ?? OR CHOP TOP ??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

you tell me ......... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2007, 07:49 PM~7679172
> *there is one here in houston that can give him a run for his money but you gotta remove the belts n buckles and the swangas and throw sum Z's on that bitch
> *


pics?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SLIMTHIZZLEEEEEEEEE IS ON BITCH THE FLEETWOOD SAID VROOM VROOM VROOM SUCKA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

a set of d's or z's and you tell me........but that car hasen't been seen in years .my homie says that guys in jail and he wont part with its but its on stocks now sold the wheels....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2007, 10:01 PM~7679304
> *SLIMTHIZZLEEEEEEEEE IS ON BITCH THE FLEETWOOD SAID VROOM VROOM VROOM SUCKA
> *


i hope you fixed it right cuz i dont wanna hear vroom vroom BOOM


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2007, 08:07 PM~7679361
> *i hope you fixed it right cuz i dont wanna hear vroom vroom BOOM
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: NO BUDDY IT FIRED RIGHT THE HELL UP AND I GOT EXCITEDAND CALLED IT QUITS STILL GOTTA LOT SHIT TO PUG IN SO IT CAN BE ALL TO THE GOOD


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2007, 10:13 PM~7679425
> *:twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  NO BUDDY IT FIRED RIGHT THE HELL UP AND I GOT EXCITEDAND CALLED IT QUITS STILL GOTTA LOT SHIT TO PUG IN SO IT CAN BE ALL TO THE GOOD
> *


bout time ***** got that shit runnin hurry up and fix dat shit so we can ride


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

YAZ SIR JU ALREADY KNOW


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 12:45 PM~7676071
> *hook your boy up so that it will last til '08 season.
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

................................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2007, 09:20 PM~7680094
> *lookin good
> *


thank ya sir.. more to come.. still got some patterns to lay out..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 12 2007, 02:58 PM~7676154
> *hater
> *


I think SixFoSS feelings is hurt becuz you was not speaking to him early when you was posting................ :biggrin: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 11:18 PM~7680078
> *trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 11:21 PM~7680107
> *thank ya sir.. more to come.. still got some patterns to lay out..
> *


glad to hear.. thought pic u text me was finished product..was starting to doubt you. glad i was mistaken.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 08:18 PM~7680078
> *trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: I'm so happy! :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn sic....car looks good.... :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 11:18 PM~7680078
> *trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go
> 
> 
> ...


woot woot now das what im talkin bout dat shit looks nice.......sic whats up dog i like dat shit


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 09:18 PM~7680078
> *trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go
> 
> 
> ...


cotton candy......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Motherfuckin Friday.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 12 2007, 10:35 PM~7680227
> *I think SixFoSS feelings is hurt becuz you was not speaking to him early when you was posting................ :biggrin:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you think? nah, as long as she talks to me when it counts...  



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 05:43 AM~7681747
> *Motherfuckin Friday.
> *



already!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hurry, before the thought police comes and gets ya!!!!


http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q='n...roogle&ct=title


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 06:24 AM~7681799
> *Hurry, before the thought police comes and gets ya!!!!
> http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q='n...roogle&ct=title
> *


Nappy headed hoe!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 07:19 AM~7681784
> *already!
> *


x3


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

good morning....2 more days till SLAB CITY picnic..weather lookin good to for Sunday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 06:40 AM~7681842
> *Nappy headed hoe!
> *



you're fired!!!!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 09:21 PM~7680107
> *thank ya sir.. more to come.. still got some patterns to lay out..
> *



Looks perfect...... in my opinion don't add any more patterns, keep them wanting more. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Apr 13 2007, 07:18 AM~7681781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too far


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 07:53 AM~7681888
> *you're fired!!!!!
> *


like trump said


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 13 2007, 07:52 AM~7681883
> *good morning....2 more days till SLAB CITY picnic..weather lookin good to for Sunday
> *


won't be there. tell curly i said what's up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 07:02 AM~7681933
> *won't be there.  tell curly i said what's up.
> *


Lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 07:02 AM~7681933
> *won't be there.  tell curly i said what's up.
> *



hater


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 10:18 PM~7680078
> *trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go
> 
> 
> ...



I see your skills are progressing grasshopper... keep it up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 08:11 AM~7681963
> *Lol
> *


? that's his nickname :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 06:53 AM~7681888
> *you're fired!!!!!
> *


No your fired. Pack your shit and get outta my town!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2007, 03:54 PM~7445681
> *anyone from H.L.C. recognize El Tejanito?
> 
> 
> ...


El Curly X13 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 08:12 AM~7681973
> *I see your skills are progressing grasshopper... keep it up.
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 07:12 AM~7681974
> *?  that's his nickname  :uh:
> *


I know who your talking bout. Goofys buddy curly. Ha!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 07:13 AM~7681976
> *No your fired. Pack your shit and get outta my town!
> *



ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 07:14 AM~7681979
> *x2
> *


+.5


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 07:16 AM~7681987
> *ok
> *


When you get to cali make sure to talk like an "essay" so you fit in


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 07:21 AM~7682002
> *When you get to cali make sure to talk like an "essay" yo fit in
> *



going to the East coast though.... :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 07:24 AM~7682016
> *going to the East coast though....  :uh:
> *


Then do it to stand out. And wear a grill and represent houston. And take some purple drank to work. For lunch.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 07:27 AM~7682026
> *Then do it to stand out. And wear a grill and represent houston. And take some purple drank to work. For lunch.
> *



Im making a list...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Next


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 08:15 AM~7681981
> *I know who your talking bout. Goofys buddy curly. Ha!
> *


STickem! ha ha ha STickem!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2007, 09:53 PM~7679216
> *it looks like sumthin brian may have done...... put together real nice its just a slab on 84's candy red
> *


That car has a nasty history.....
took from Rice village in 1990...
re-taged three times.....
Title says 1981 Fleetwood coupe :uh: 
Condray is the owner now, hes gone fed.....
Hes brother was looking after tha car but last I heard hes gone fed too....

Anymore questions?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 08:45 AM~7682143
> *That car has a nasty history.....
> took from Rice village in 1990...
> re-taged three times.....
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 07:45 AM~7682143
> *That car has a nasty history.....
> took from Rice village in 1990...
> re-taged three times.....
> ...


How much shipped ?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 07:45 AM~7682143
> *That car has a nasty history.....
> took from Rice village in 1990...
> re-taged three times.....
> ...



yeah... I have some.

Since there is a speed of light and a speed of sound, is there a speed of smell?

What if the hokey pokey really is what it's all about?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 08:33 AM~7682060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SLO, my cousin said how much for the GTO cash? serious about it and would need it shipped to vegas.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 08:53 AM~7682190
> *yeah... I have some.
> 
> Since there is a speed of light and a speed of sound, is there a speed of smell?
> ...


Wind velocity is a variable that has to be considered. 

Oh and I like to do the hokey pokey while Im in her pinky :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 07:53 AM~7682194
> *what is that?
> *


58 caddy. HT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 07:59 AM~7682223
> *SLO, my cousin said how much for the GTO cash?  serious about it and would need it shipped to vegas.
> *


Ill tell primo bout it. See what he says. Member its gonna be in double digits for sure. Shippable Runner.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 09:02 AM~7682247
> *Ill tell primo bout it. See what he says. Member its gonna be in double digits for sure. Shippable  Runner.
> *


He said don't worry about $.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 08:04 AM~7682254
> *He said don't worry about $.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 08:04 AM~7682254
> *He said don't worry about $.
> *



pinche ballers....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 13 2007, 08:10 AM~7682282
> *pinche ballers....
> *



true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Apr 13 2007, 08:24 AM~7682016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i seen GTO for sale in ptown.. next to a catalina also.. must be a pontiac fan i guess.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 09:18 AM~7682309
> *that man said how you going to the EAST  if you going to NORTH  carolina.  mannnn.. thought i had a bad education.  feeling like a genius
> cadi police database?
> i seen GTO for sale in ptown..    next to a catalina also..  must be a pontiac fan i guess.
> *


you know what year it is? area/street?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 08:18 AM~7682309
> *that man said how you going to the EAST  if you going to NORTH  carolina.  mannnn.. thought i had a bad education.  feeling like a genius
> cadi police database?
> i seen GTO for sale in ptown..    next to a catalina also..  must be a pontiac fan i guess.
> *



OK, genius.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 09:19 AM~7682313
> *you know what year it is?  area/street?
> *


what$ that info worth to you?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Was probably a Le mans the GTOs in Houston are accounted for.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 13 2007, 09:10 AM~7682282
> *pinche ballers....
> *


yo .. theres on sale on slow down valves think you might be intersted in.. 

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US...84+3116&pos=n10


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ay viene el circo! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/310978578.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 08:29 AM~7682365
> *Ay viene el circo!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/310978578.html
> *



1977 CHEVY IMPALA 305 ENGINE BLACK OUTSIDE LEATHER INTERIOR POWER SEATS A/C HEAT ECT. HAS GLASS PACK MUFFLERS CUSTOM WHEEL CAR NEEDS A NEW HEADLINER ITS THE ORIGINAL ONE 77986 MILES *ORIGANAL*


wtf?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 09:33 AM~7682382
> *1977 CHEVY IMPALA 305 ENGINE BLACK OUTSIDE LEATHER INTERIOR POWER SEATS A/C HEAT ECT. HAS GLASS PACK MUFFLERS CUSTOM WHEEL CAR NEEDS A NEW HEADLINER ITS THE ORIGINAL ONE 77986 MILES ORIGANAL
> wtf?
> *


O.G. ANAL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

77986 MILES ORIGANAL 


dont believe that part of it at all.. prolly a roll/back job 


and it'd be nice with some 13's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 09:34 AM~7682391
> *77986 MILES ORIGANAL
> dont believe that part of it at all..  prolly a roll/back job
> and it'd be nice with some 13's
> *


Probably has







in the


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 08:41 AM~7682425
> *Probably has
> 
> 
> ...



SI


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 06:00 AM~7681926
> *too far
> *


ill make sure the gates close when you show up... one man gang!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 09:34 AM~7682390
> *O.G. ANAL
> *


AKA DjLatin?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 13 2007, 09:49 AM~7682467
> *ill make sure the gates close when you show up... one man gang!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


aint going.. like i said.. its too far..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 08:27 AM~7682356
> *yo  ..  theres on sale on slow down valves think you might be intersted in..
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US...84+3116&pos=n10
> ...



found a sale for you slim thugga...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 13 2007, 09:53 AM~7682488
> *found a sale for you slim thugga...
> 
> 
> ...


i'll mix it with some rum


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 09:56 AM~7682499
> *i'll mix it with some rum
> *


mudd butt!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 13 2007, 09:49 AM~7682467
> *ill make sure the gates close when you show up... one man gang!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


he'll bo & luke duke that gate and heeeehawwww over it with his LT-1.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 09:50 AM~7682474
> *AKA DjLatin?
> *


Cagada f0 lif3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 09:57 AM~7682508
> *he'll bo & luke duke that gate and heeeehawwww over it with his LT-1.
> *


:uh: this coming from a fool that bought a chevy truck with a korean built 5 cylinder engine?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 10:00 AM~7682529
> *Cagada f0 lif3
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 10:01 AM~7682536
> *:uh:    this coming from a fool that bought a chevy truck with a korean built 5 cylinder engine?
> *


four cylinder :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 07:57 AM~7682508
> *he'll bo & luke duke that gate and heeeehawwww over it with his LT-1.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 10:15 AM~7682620
> *
> *


chismelows in the hizzouse.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 09:18 AM~7682641
> *chismelows in the hizzouse.
> *


i'm always here :biggrin: dj latina


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

OK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 12 2007, 09:54 PM~7680425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bg nugga.. moter fucker woke me up this morning..yesterday was one of the worse days ever...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2007, 10:05 AM~7682994
> *naw foo.. u know there was more to come..
> 
> thanks bg nugga.. moter fucker woke me up this morning..yesterday was one of the worse days ever...
> *



car still came out bad ass...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 10:02 AM~7682543
> *four cylinder  :biggrin:
> *


even worse.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 11:53 AM~7683374
> *even worse.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 13 2007, 07:18 AM~7681781
> *you think? nah, as long as she talks to me when it counts...
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

a lil sumthin sumthin new :biggrin: arrived yesterday


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

THIS SUNDAY ... HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll dudes with ya'll daytons and zeniths.. everybody knows the quailty shyt comes from china..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 11:59 AM~7683422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You going to put them on your fullsize chevrolet pickup?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2007, 12:00 PM~7683426
> *THIS SUNDAY ... HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE
> 
> 
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 11:02 AM~7683438
> *You going to put them on your fullsize chevrolet pickup?
> *


mmmnnnahhhhhh!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 12:04 PM~7683452
> *mmmnnnahhhhhh!
> *


15x10? with the running boards? thats old skoo!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 12:04 PM~7683452
> *mmmnnnahhhhhh!
> *


then what? don't be all secretive like most people. :twak: post that shit up!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 09:34 AM~7682391
> *77986 MILES ORIGANAL
> 
> 
> *


My LS still has less then 76,000 miles.......... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 11:05 AM~7683461
> *then what?  don't be all secretive like most people.  :twak:  post that shit up!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 79


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

or maybe the cutty


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 13 2007, 12:06 PM~7683464
> *My LS still has less then 76,000 miles.......... :biggrin:
> *


still just a g-body


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

STAMPED :biggrin: ......kinda blurry but u can see it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 12:10 PM~7683486
> *still just a g-body
> *


You still have the want to be impala......aka SHITPALA.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 10:18 PM~7680078
> *trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: 

thats nice! :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo+Mar 17 2007, 09:13 AM~7495785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 10:59 AM~7683422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very very nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 13 2007, 12:24 PM~7683562
> *:0
> *


fools always wanna hate..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 12:07 PM~7683468
> *:biggrin: 79
> *


79 what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 12:35 PM~7683613
> *79 what?
> *


inches.. that wheel is about 6 1/2 feet tall. chismedonks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 12:36 PM~7683620
> *inches..  that wheel is about 6 1/2 feet tall.    chismedonks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 12:34 PM~7683607
> *fools always wanna hate..
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk an x-frame.. b-body's are wassup..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 11:36 AM~7683620
> *inches..  that wheel is about 6 1/2 feet tall.    chismedonks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 12:45 PM~7683662
> *and fk an x-frame..  b-body's are wassup..
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 11:59 AM~7683422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those ko's gold or chrome?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 11:57 AM~7683737
> *are those ko's gold or chrome?
> *


center gold.....cam phone pic sucks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 12:57 PM~7683737
> *are those ko's gold or chrome?
> *


Copper............. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 13 2007, 01:00 PM~7683753
> *Copper............. :biggrin:
> *


Hater!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 12:57 PM~7683740
> *center gold.....cam phone pic sucks
> *


ive got the same ones in chrome....  love them :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 13 2007, 12:00 PM~7683753
> *Copper............. :biggrin:
> *


hater......shouldnt u be trying to 3 wheel somewhere?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 01:00 PM~7683756
> *Hater!
> *


Troublemaker!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 11:45 AM~7683662
> *and fk an x-frame..  b-body's are wassup..
> *


hey puto....you gonna be at the park sunday? ...call me to remind me to bring you that rim....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 01:04 PM~7683775
> *hater......shouldnt u be trying to 3 wheel somewhere?
> *


That's a always.......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 13 2007, 01:07 PM~7683804
> *hey puto....you gonna be at the park sunday? ...call me to remind me to bring you that rim....
> *


nope.. imma be on da grind with the '68 doing engine swap.. 68's 327 for 96's lt1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

PM i got from DjLatin..



> *much for the 327?  need muscle in my colorado   *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 10:57 AM~7683740
> *center gold.....cam phone pic sucks
> *


did u catch them with the 40% off sale. i slept on that deal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 01:19 PM~7683892
> *PM i got from DjLatin..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 01:27 PM~7683940
> *did u catch them with the 40% off sale. i slept on that deal
> *


theres always chinaz


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 12:27 PM~7683940
> *did u catch them with the 40% off sale. i slept on that deal
> *


nah i got a homie hook up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2007, 01:33 PM~7683976
> *nah i got a homie hook up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 13 2007, 12:11 PM~7683840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know...i did too  .....but my prices right now are really close :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 13 2007, 01:53 PM~7684095
> *baller
> 
> i know...i did too   .....but my prices right now are really close  :biggrin:
> *


man gets 3 sets of used d's.. and has rusty d knock off's he selling.. and look at his o' i'm the authorized dayton dealer for the greater bryan/college station area actin azz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 08:45 AM~7682143
> *That car has a nasty history.....
> took from Rice village in 1990...
> re-taged three times.....
> ...


you wouldn't be talkin about condray that dose music here on the north side ........that name can't be to common


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 01:06 PM~7684143
> *man gets 3 sets of used d's.. and has rusty d knock off's he selling..    and look at his  o' i'm the authorized dayton dealer for the greater bryan/college station area actin azz
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 13 2007, 11:53 AM~7684095
> *baller
> 
> i know...i did too   .....but my prices right now are really close  :biggrin:
> *


so u can get knock offs for $33 each....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2007, 02:31 PM~7684295
> *so u can get knock offs for $33 each....
> *


used rusty chrome ones $88 for all 4.. with stickers still on em to make em look new.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 02:36 PM~7684331
> *used rusty chrome ones  $88 for all 4.. with stickers still on em to make em look new.
> *


negative, $80 bucks and delivered. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 02:37 PM~7684341
> *negative, $80 bucks and delivered.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 


actually, that really is a good price for em. esp a rare 6 lug..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 02:37 PM~7684342
> *
> actually, that really is a good price for em.  esp a rare 6 lug..
> *


they're rare? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 02:40 PM~7684359
> *they're rare?  LOL
> *


well, we lowridin in h-town.. not 6 lug mini-truckin  hell, i got like infiniti of 5 lug adapters in garage


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 13 2007, 01:31 PM~7684295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you knew....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 02:42 PM~7684377
> *well, we lowridin in h-town..  not 6 lug mini-truckin      hell, i got like infiniti of 5 lug adapters in garage
> *


U'r not lowridin.. U'r choppin...............which is a :twak: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 13 2007, 03:12 PM~7684585
> *U'r not lowridin.. U'r choppin...............which is a  :twak:  :nono:
> *


well fools think they got me figured out.. they gotta start double check'n their math


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 03:14 PM~7684604
> *well fools think they got me figured out.. they gotta start double check'n their math
> *


4 choppa's size 20 on a SHITPALA = Not lowridin............. :angry: 

I'm good at math homie.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 13 2007, 03:19 PM~7684650
> *4 choppa's size 20 on a SHITPALA = Not lowridin............. :angry:
> 
> I'm good at math homie.............. :biggrin:
> *


like i said.. boys aint got me figured out just yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where sic? anybody know how far along he is with the Cotton Candy Cutty?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 02:42 PM~7684377
> *well, we lowridin in h-town..  not 6 lug mini-truckin      hell, i got like infiniti of 5 lug adapters in garage
> *


big baller!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 13 2007, 02:11 PM~7684159
> *you wouldn't be talkin about condray that dose music here on the north side ........that name can't be to common
> *


naw this dudes from south side.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 03:27 PM~7684703
> *naw this dudes from south side.
> *


nice rusty daytons you keep sending me on the cell. :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 03:33 PM~7684741
> *nice rusty daytons you keep sending me on the cell.  :burn:
> *


treasure and air polution :uh: nice texts too :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 03:49 PM~7684846
> *treasure and air polution :uh: nice texts too :uh:  :uh:
> *


Sent it to GOODTIMER too. Had to hook him up!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2007, 03:50 PM~7684856
> *Sent it to GOODTIMER too. Had to hook him up!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

At least it was a 4 door Caddy Liv4Lacs..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2007, 10:02 AM~7682543
> *four cylinder  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

The Vortec 2.9L I-4 engine in Colorado is smartly engineered to be powerful, efficient, durable and require low maintenance. It generates *185 horsepower *at 5600 rpm and 190 lb.-ft. of torque at 2800 rpm and includes the following features:

massive muscle there... :ugh: no wonder u talk so much shyt about lt1's... with that beast in your truck. hno:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic the patterns looks good


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hope to see everyone at this HLC event...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

yoooooooooohoooooooooo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 13 2007, 04:56 PM~7685913
> *sic the patterns looks good
> *


thank ya sir...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2007, 10:16 AM~7683528
> *  :thumbsup:
> 
> thats nice!  :cheesy:
> *


just like u


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2007, 08:01 PM~7679297
> *you tell me ......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A FUNNY COLOR !!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2007, 08:16 PM~7686246
> *just like u
> *


you smooth talka


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 07:29 PM~7686709
> *you smooth talka
> *


youu knoww


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2007, 07:16 PM~7686246
> *just like u
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2007, 09:44 PM~7687544
> *:cheesy:
> *


knew u would like that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2007, 09:44 PM~7687544
> *:cheesy:
> *


knew u would like that


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2007, 08:16 PM~7686246
> *just like u
> *


I see my son is a smooth talker................ :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 13 2007, 09:28 PM~7686703
> *THATS A FUNNY COLOR !!
> *


i guess cuz its a slab right.........but that bitch is clean .......can't be to funny you didn't think it look to bad on Lonestar's car :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 13 2007, 06:39 PM~7685834
> *:uh:
> 
> The Vortec 2.9L I-4 engine in Colorado is smartly engineered to be powerful, efficient, durable and require low maintenance. It generates 185 horsepower at 5600 rpm and 190 lb.-ft. of torque at 2800 rpm and includes the following features:
> ...


this ***** always worried about others only shit i mentioned about an lt-1 was you hopping a gate. sorry i forgot the car wouldn't get off the ground :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 05:29 AM~7688528
> *this ***** always worried about others  only shit i mentioned about an lt-1 was you hopping a gate.  sorry i forgot the car wouldn't get off the ground  :uh:
> *


hater


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 06:55 AM~7688550
> *hater
> *


x2 wwjd?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 06:26 AM~7688577
> *x2  wwjd?
> *


Jesus was a hater :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

go to mimis


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 07:07 AM~7688631
> *go to mimis
> *


I did for a lil but these mufugas at work keep buggin a *****.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 08:12 AM~7688641
> *I did for a lil but these mufugas at work keep buggin a *****.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 07:07 AM~7688631
> *go to mimis
> *



I have to start moving shyt back into the storage today... stacking stuff high ontop of the tv.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 14 2007, 07:16 AM~7688645
> *I have to start moving shyt back into the storage today... stacking stuff high ontop of the tv.
> *


Can't I just have it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 08:20 AM~7688652
> *Can't I just have it.
> *


i'm at the job heading out there to pick up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what you need slo? i'll see what he has. no pr0n the man said he's taking it with him.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 07:20 AM~7688652
> *Can't I just have it.
> *



ok



















no


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 07:13 AM~7688643
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Un the office kickin back in the scarface chair with the lights off dozing off next to the PC and I look out the office window bunch of techs walking in wanting shit. :uh: 

Gonna go close that gate in a min


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 08:23 AM~7688660
> *Un the office kickin back in the scarfac chair with the lights off dozing off next to the PC and I look out the office window bunch of techs walking in wanting shit. :uh:
> 
> Gonna go close that gate in a min
> *


tell mario i said what's up. can he hook up my cable at the lil house?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 07:23 AM~7688662
> *tell mario i said what's up.  can he hook up my cable at the lil house?
> *


I see him tues and wed. I can ask him if he does the sales shit too. Did you not call that guy to go there. Said he was ready to do it on the spot.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 08:26 AM~7688667
> *I see him tues and wed. I can ask him if he does the sales shit too. Did you not call that guy to go there. Said he was ready to do it on the spot.
> *


you never gave me his # :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 14 2007, 07:22 AM~7688657
> *ok
> no
> *


Hater.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 07:27 AM~7688671
> *you never gave me his #  :uh:
> *


Nga I text it to you 3 days ago. 

.PM sent.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 08:29 AM~7688675
> *Nga I text it to you 3 days ago.
> 
> .PM sent.
> *


never got it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 07:22 AM~7688656
> *i'm at the job heading out there to pick up.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what you need slo?  i'll see what he has.  no pr0n the man said he's taking it with him.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 07:29 AM~7688677
> *never got it
> *


Somebody needs to upgrade phones or provides. And its not me cus mines all that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 14 2007, 06:29 AM~7688528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bootleg cable? 


(thinkin wonder if time warner has reward for snitchin on people with bootleg cable)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 14 2007, 08:43 AM~7688710
> *this coming from DJHATIN
> just have a big garage sale..    you can sell tv, along with those SNJ t-shirts.
> bootleg cable?
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 14 2007, 07:43 AM~7688710
> *
> bootleg cable?
> (thinkin wonder if time warner has reward for snitchin on people with bootleg cable)
> *


Lol. Yeah. Call 713-341-0000 for the audit dept and ask for slo. 

We will hook you up. Or un hook you up for that matter. Or just mess with your channels and delete some n shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 08:55 AM~7688734
> *Lol. Yeah. Call 713-341-0000 for the audit dept and ask for slo.
> 
> We will hook you up. Or un  hook you up for that matter. Or just mess with your channels and delete some n shit.
> *


give him the latino cable package. the man forgot where his roots came from.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 08:56 AM~7688736
> *give him the latino cable package.  the man forgot where his roots came from.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't watch that mojo shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 14 2007, 09:00 AM~7688743
> *don't watch that mojo shit
> *


  when i went to your housey, your tia was watching a novela. HATER!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 07:56 AM~7688736
> *give him the latino cable package.  the man forgot where his roots came from.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol. But "we lawridin up in here" tho so dono if it would not be a very lowrider thing to do. Mojo chanels and all.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 14 2007, 08:00 AM~7688743
> *don't watch that mojo shit
> *


Dude have you seen some of them broads on there. Gawwd!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 09:04 AM~7688749
> *Dude have you aerob some of them broads on there. Gawwd!!!
> *


speak english fool. we aren't in Iraq. :twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 08:05 AM~7688751
> *speak english fool.  we aren't in Iraq.  :twak:
> *


:uh: sp. 

Ole taliban lookin ass. Let the beard grow and put a towel on yo head. 

Hater.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 09:10 AM~7688758
> *:uh: sp.
> 
> Ole taliban lookin ass. Let the beard grow and put a towel on yo head.
> ...


My bad Cantinflas :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol what the fuck that nga eating? Ha.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 14 2007, 09:01 AM~7688745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


elena from larazatv.. got em all beat..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo+Apr 14 2007, 09:19 AM~7688777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Oooh weee! Bitch is bangin!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://austin.craigslist.org/car/311558440.html


wtf? 3 door? should have just left it 4 door.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol like the one a homeboy that used to be in living in luxury. Back in the day. With his 4 door 2 door.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 09:28 AM~7688795
> *Lol like the one a homeboy that used to be in living in luxury.  Back in the day.  With his 4 door 2 door.
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 09:24 AM~7688788
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/car/311558440.html
> wtf?  3 door?  should have just left it 4 door.
> *


[email protected] a show car wich won 3 trophies 


shit.. if thats the case i shoulda charged lone star more for the LS i stold em..cause it had won like 97123984729347 trophies.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey primo said if he talking bout well over 10K for the GTO. The interior just got done so the price keeps going up. 

Ill see if I can get pics.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 08:30 AM~7688798
> *pics?
> *


 Sold it to some kid. looked decent but weird. 

Its over here by the house somewhere. Ill see if I get a pic later.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 09:33 AM~7688805
> *Hey primo said if he talking bout well over 10K for the GTO.  The interior just got done so the price keeps going up.
> 
> Ill see if I can get pics.
> *


email me the pics so i can forward them to him. 










the nova he currently has. bought it last year.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

A pinches ballers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know dude in my hood with red nova like that.. he restored it back in around 1992.. did it drag style with the 5 point harness. since he finished it.. that car aint left garage but maybe once or twice a year to take to the track.. NO it aint for sale.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got the hookup from Ellie for some electrical cord to compete against Bryan's finest minitruck bed dancer. I'm coming after you all Macalacarena!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

how much for the lowrider bike shipped


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 12:05 PM~7689277
> *how much for the lowrider bike shipped
> *


It's his sons, no se vende.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 12:06 PM~7689283
> *It's his sons, no se vende.
> *


soon to be hrny's step-son


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 14 2007, 12:09 PM~7689291
> *soon to be hrny's step-son
> *


true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The owner just came by checking my bro's & my computer and taking down #'s on the computer. Wonder what it was all about??

*12:07 PM FLYING: what do you think that was about?
they already did that once
12:09 PM me: don't know?
probably see quien anda cagando palo?
12:10 PM FLYING: well, it was nice working with you.........
me: same here
lol*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 10:48 AM~7689214
> *got the hookup from Ellie for some electrical cord to compete against Bryan's finest minitruck bed dancer.  I'm coming after you all Macalacarena!
> 
> 
> ...



i printed out the comments and took them to the car club meeting last night....he said....ooohh...he wants to flap his lips on the internet....but not say nothin in person...ok...i'm gonna have to get his ass now....i said upgrade homie....and put some money into it.....then you will have somethin to talk about.... :biggrin: 


man we were all laughin and makin fun of his ass.....hahaha....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 14 2007, 12:15 PM~7689313
> *i printed out the comments and took them to the car club meeting last night....he said....ooohh...he wants to flap his lips on the internet....but not say nothin in person...ok...i'm gonna have to get his ass now....i said upgrade homie....and put some money into it.....then you will have somethin to talk about.... :biggrin:
> man we were all laughin and makin fun of his ass.....hahaha....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I don't have his #. LOL

I didn't know it was his until the picnic.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 11:13 AM~7689306
> *The owner just came by checking my bro's & my computer and taking down #'s on the computer.  Wonder what it was all about??
> 
> 12:07 PM FLYING: what do you think that was about?
> ...



ha!

system restore!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 11:06 AM~7689283
> *It's his sons, no se vende.
> *


he rides it at the storage?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 12:47 PM~7689454
> *he rides it at the storage?
> *


nah, i asked ellie, "how much for the bike?" he said you got to talk to my son. I said nah that's ok.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

his son might want to keep it..since it will fit in good in west carolina. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2007, 11:47 AM~7689454
> *he rides it at the storage?
> *


he did ride it while I was messing with all that junk in there... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7689951
> *his son might want to keep it..since it will fit in good in west carolina.  :ugh:
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2007, 10:48 AM~7689214
> *got the hookup from Ellie for some electrical cord to compete against Bryan's finest minitruck bed dancer.  I'm coming after you all Macalacarena!
> 
> 
> ...



wait a minute... were you really taking a pic of the cord or of something else.
:scrutinize: :wow: 

Now I dont feel so comfortable taking you to the storage by myself. 

hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk'n queers


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos going to the car show on sunday at the orally auto parts


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 14 2007, 06:31 PM~7690767
> *whos going to the car show on sunday at the orally auto parts
> *


Me.............. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 14 2007, 06:31 PM~7690767
> *whos going to the car show on sunday at the orally auto parts
> *


too far


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

not me, got a side jobby job need $$$$ for the bitch in the garage


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2007, 08:57 PM~7691417
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


glad i could help u out.. u aint gotta thank me or nothing. puto 

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 14 2007, 08:54 PM~7691680
> *glad i could help u out..  u aint gotta thank me or nothing.  puto
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: next time them wine coolers you drink are on me$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2007, 11:10 PM~7692148
> *:biggrin: next time them wine coolers you drink are on me$$ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2007, 08:57 PM~7691417
> *:0
> *


Nice look homie! I was looking to see if you was going to be a the picnic when I came out on April 1at...........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2007, 10:10 PM~7692148
> *:biggrin: next time them wine coolers you drink are on me$$ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 14 2007, 10:27 PM~7692275
> *Nice look homie! I was looking to see if you was going to be a the picnic when I came out on April 1at...........
> *


nah couldnt make it.....but i did get those clips you sent me, even though i couldnt use them, it was still real cool of you to try and help me out  


in the end i bought them from dixiemontecarlo.com, the set of 12 for $50


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Apr 14 2007, 11:10 PM~7692148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take 4 k/o chips with that design gracias


----------



## 7572da713 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 14 2007, 09:37 PM~7692370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here my dads 76 monte wen he was wit da STYLISTICS in houston back in da tru spoke days ya heard me


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2007, 09:10 PM~7692148
> *:biggrin: next time them wine coolers you drink are on me$$ :biggrin:
> *


i think he drinks aquafina lite....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2007, 11:35 PM~7692347
> *nah couldnt make it.....but i did get those clips you sent me, even though i couldnt use them, it was still real cool of you to try and help me out
> in the end i bought them from dixiemontecarlo.com, the set of 12 for $50
> *


Cool. The next event that I make it up to in Houston. Will hit you up. No problem homie. Looking out for the Team LS . :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 14 2007, 11:43 PM~7692412
> *kinda steep.  i'd have just screw them hoez in
> *


You know you have to pay to play to have shit done right.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 15 2007, 12:31 AM~7692788
> *i think he drinks aquafina lite....
> *


Lone Star drinks that shit :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 14 2007, 11:37 PM~7692370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit aint right :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 13 2007, 12:00 PM~7683426
> *THIS IS TODAY!!! ... HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE
> 
> 
> ...


TTT ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 15 2007, 07:28 AM~7693791
> *TTT ...
> *


too far


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: Slab City picnic had a great turn out! Congrats to Darkness winning the tire toss! Lookin foward to next years!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 15 2007, 05:53 PM~7696557
> *:thumbsup: Slab City picnic had a great turn out! Congrats to Darkness winning the tire toss! Lookin foward to next years!
> *


darkness lucky i was preaccupied.. or i'd have won tire toss


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 15 2007, 02:53 PM~7696557
> *:thumbsup: Slab City picnic had a great turn out! Congrats to Darkness winning the tire toss! Lookin foward to next years!
> *


 Picnic was fun! Thanks for the free BBQ that Slab City fed us! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 14 2007, 10:31 PM~7692788
> *i think he drinks aquafina lite....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 15 2007, 05:53 PM~7696557
> *:thumbsup: Slab City picnic had a great turn out! Congrats to Darkness winning the tire toss! Lookin foward to next years!
> *


My son is kicking ass. 2 wins in a row......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 15 2007, 05:07 PM~7697008
> *My son is kicking ass. 2 wins in a row......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


3 wins.. im holding it down dad


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2007, 07:30 PM~7697178
> *3 wins.. im holding it down dad
> *


CCC (cotton candy cutty) done yet? pics? 


and how mailbox coming along? put on hold for cotton candy? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 15 2007, 05:27 PM~7696761
> *Picnic was fun! Thanks for the free BBQ that Slab City fed us! :biggrin:
> *



pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 06:01 PM~7697511
> *CCC (cotton candy cutty) done yet?    pics?
> and how mailbox coming along? put on hold for cotton candy?  :uh:
> *


yes i did


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2007, 07:25 PM~7697721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for da hataz!!!!!!!


me likes.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its for no one but my bitch...

713diva


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2007, 05:25 PM~7697721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my baby! I feel like a new mom all proud of her new baby! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 15 2007, 03:53 PM~7696557
> *:thumbsup: Slab City picnic had a great turn out! Congrats to Darkness winning the tire toss! Lookin foward to next years!
> *


thanks for waiting on me.. got there lae.. but i still chunked it..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 15 2007, 03:53 PM~7696557
> *:thumbsup: Slab City picnic had a great turn out! Congrats to Darkness winning the tire toss! Lookin foward to next years!
> *


pics?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a few pic i'll post in a few minutes let me get them on my computer! Thay are of the hop!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 15 2007, 06:44 PM~7697890
> *I have a few pic i'll post in a few minutes let me get them on my computer! Thay are of the hop!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i heard capala pimp took home a trophy todayyyyy............. he prolly out drinkin and riding around holdin that ho out the window wooooooohooooooooooooin and shit :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Here are a few from the hop at the Slab City picnic today! Thought I had more but they must be on my husbands camera.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

dam shoulda went


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 07:14 PM~7698168
> *i heard capala pimp took home a trophy todayyyyy............. he prolly out drinkin and riding around holdin that ho out the window wooooooohooooooooooooin and shit :0
> *


he started crying. "thanks guys, ive never won first before, this means alot, even if i was the only one in my class" 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 09:14 PM~7698168
> *i heard capala pimp took home a trophy todayyyyy............. he prolly out drinkin and riding around holdin that ho out the window wooooooohooooooooooooin and shit :0
> *


 :uh: 

wanna hear some of the questions?

pendejo: is that a 64?
me:naw, its a 68
pendejo: damn.. i was close. 
me: :ugh: 

pendejo #2: is that a 72?
me:naw,its a 68
pendejo #2: oh.. i had 72 like that
me: :ugh: 

pendejo #3: is that a 67?
me:*****..u 1st one to be close today.. its a 68


then some penche ricer was parked next to me in a honda crx with racing slicks (bald tires).. with for sale sign on it.. he aint even stay by car.. left it there.. people kept asking Lone Star.. "how much you want for the civic?" 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

i have a 1986 luxury sport taht i am selling it has power windows and power seats ac works just needs recharging has 305 new battery and alternator have a new set of headers also have brand new tail lights from the dealerpaid almost 300 for them asking 1500 or best offer for it pm me if interested


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 07:22 PM~7698262
> *:uh:
> 
> wanna hear some of the questions?
> ...


had to tell em that aint how i ride. no move around :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2007, 09:26 PM~7698297
> *had to tell em that aint how i ride. no move around  :biggrin:
> *


then i pointed at 68 and said "his is what grown folks roll.." pointed at civic said "fk that piece of shit"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 07:27 PM~7698310
> *then i pointed at 68 and said "his is what grown folks roll.." pointed at civic said "fk that piece of shit"
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ok ok one moreit looked to gangsta i gotta share it with yall.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

then civic dude came back..and told em "where fk you been bitch? people been asking all fk'n day how much?"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 09:31 PM~7698351
> *ok ok one moreit looked to gangsta i gotta share it with yall.........
> 
> 
> ...


a low is probably only b-body caprice, that the big daddy grill looks sweet on.. nice choice!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:32 PM~7698365
> *a low is probably only b-body caprice, that the big daddy grill looks sweet on..  nice choice!
> *


can't go wrong with [email protected]


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2007, 05:33 PM~7691053
> *not me, got a side jobby job need $$$$ for the bitch in the garage
> *



:0 :nono: i'm telling


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 09:35 PM~7698385
> *can't go wrong with E[email protected]
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

went to the picnic for a little bit. couldnt stay very long cause i had family stuff to do, but it was still fun. got to meet a bunch of people from rollerz only thanks to my boy felix. saw sixty8imp roll up but i was too scared to introduce myself hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yeah.. also had to boss hogg some disrespectful people at the show that didn't respect the boundary tape.. acting like a candy lincoln is there for them to lean on. one bitch was like "thats fk'd up..why we gotta move".. i'm like "bitch. cause you didnt pay for the candy paint hooka"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 15 2007, 09:40 PM~7698433
> *went to the picnic for a little bit. couldnt stay very long cause i had family stuff to do, but it was still fun. got to meet a bunch of people from rollerz only thanks to my boy felix. saw sixty8imp roll up but i was too scared to introduce myself hno:
> *


:uh: odd, cause i wasn't at the picnic


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:42 PM~7698451
> *:uh:  odd, cause i wasn't at the picnic
> *


  dont you drive the baby blue 68?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:42 PM~7698451
> *:uh:  odd, cause i wasn't at the picnic
> *


maaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnn hold up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 15 2007, 09:43 PM~7698472
> * dont you drive the baby blue 68?
> *


picnic or car show?

i was at the orielys car show.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2007, 08:35 PM~7698388
> *:0  :nono: i'm telling
> *



shut the hell up fish boy


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:44 PM~7698486
> *picnic or car show?
> 
> i was at the orielys car show.
> *


picnic, car show, whatever you wanna call it. either way clean ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

que que


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 15 2007, 09:45 PM~7698503
> *picnic, car show, whatever you wanna call it. either way clean ride :thumbsup:
> *


well, if it was at orielys on bissonet.. yeah, that was me.. and thanks..

if it was picnic at mcgregor park.. all i gotta say is.. lay off the pipe homie. :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:46 PM~7698520
> *well, if it was at orielys on bissonet..  yeah, that was me..  and thanks..
> 
> if it was picnic at mcgregor park..  all i gotta say is.. lay off the pipe homie.  :uh:
> *


it was at orielys, cause the only pipe i use is for green  uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 15 2007, 09:48 PM~7698541
> *it was at orielys, cause the only pipe i use is for green
> *


oh aight. and no need to be skurred.. i'm a very friendly person. 


i swear putos..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 07:46 PM~7698520
> *well, if it was at orielys on bissonet..  yeah, that was me..  and thanks..
> 
> if it was picnic at mcgregor park..  all i gotta say is.. lay off the pipe homie.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

noumsayin.comm


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:49 PM~7698548
> *oh aight.    and no need to be skurred.. i'm a very friendly person.
> i swear putos..
> *


ya right he looks nice and friendly but he'll bite the shit oucho ass :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 09:49 PM~7698555
> *noumsayin.comm
> *


yo slim.. met some of your "I" homies.. cool peeps!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 09:51 PM~7698577
> *ya right he looks nice and friendly but he'll bite the shit oucho ass :biggrin:
> *


well slim, dont be shaking it like that next time.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:52 PM~7698586
> *yo slim..  met some of your "I" homies..  cool peeps!
> *


yep yep be on the lookout come july you gonna see not only the houston chapter in full force and then sum gonna show you guys why we are some of the best in the game.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:53 PM~7698599
> *well slim, dont be shaking it like that next time.
> *


lol you had shakin it in the same sentence so i knew you werent talkin about me


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:49 PM~7698548
> *oh aight.    and no need to be skurred.. i'm a very friendly person.
> i swear putos..
> *


ill catch you next time homie, when you dont look so hungry :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 15 2007, 09:57 PM~7698668
> *ill catch you next time homie, when you dont look so hungry :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: looks like thats gonna be awhile dat ***** always hungry


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

funny think today.. when driving off thru the crowd of people.. they made an announcement like "everybody make way.. 1st place winner driving off".. cheers and claps.. thru up "da shocker" out the window!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 09:59 PM~7698693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: looks like thats gonna be awhile dat ***** always hungry
> *


hater


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 10:02 PM~7698748
> *hater
> *


mest up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

you know i got love for ya dog


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 10:03 PM~7698758
> *mest up
> *


bitch..answer ur PM.. grown man asking u a question


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ANY MORE PICS FROM EITHER OF THE EVENTS TODAY?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

check out my new bumperrrrrrrrr kit shake it like jello make slim say hello


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hop at car show was pretty good.. buncha cars.. bumpa smackin for about an hour straight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 15 2007, 10:08 PM~7698825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha..blazer was at the car show too


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 08:09 PM~7698839
> *ha..blazer was at the car show too
> *


 LOL CHOCHES TRYIN TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD HUH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*now das ass*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 15 2007, 09:40 PM~7698433
> *went to the picnic for a little bit. couldnt stay very long cause i had family stuff to do, but it was still fun. got to meet a bunch of people from rollerz only thanks to my boy felix. saw sixty8imp roll up but i was too scared to introduce myself hno:
> *


 it was nice meeting you too


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7572da713+Apr 14 2007, 11:30 PM~7692779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see nick got in too with the caprice.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7698965
> * it was nice meeting you too
> *


pics


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

the picnic was really good....thank you Slab City for the grub down too!!!! 

and danny....i had your wheel this time....but you didn't show up....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 AM~7693865
> *too far
> *


hope it was worth the trip, anyway :biggrin: congrats on the win


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 15 2007, 10:21 PM~7699018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. yeah.. i was joking whole time about being too far.. nice meeting you too. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 15 2007, 08:22 PM~7699020
> *hope it was worth the trip, anyway :biggrin: congrats on the win
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 08:24 PM~7699059
> *yeah. i hit up the show that was going on...  and won't need rim after all..  change of plans
> ha.. yeah.. i was joking whole time about being too far..  nice meeting you too.  :biggrin:
> *


kiss and make up :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND GET SOME FREE STUFF FROM O'REILLY'S AND SWANGIN' CUSTOMS ... IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ... CAN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR ... EVEN BIGGER AND BETTER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 15 2007, 10:25 PM~7699075
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND GET SOME FREE STUFF FROM O'REILLY'S AND SWANGIN' CUSTOMS ... IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ... CAN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR ... EVEN BIGGER AND BETTER
> *


bigger? hope they expand parking lot.. was packed


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

well gotta go gotta work in the am see you suckaaaaaaas later i know what ima be dreamin about fagalac baby mamma.......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2007, 10:24 PM~7699063
> *:uh:
> *


congrats on your win too ... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 09:24 PM~7699059
> *yeah. i hit up the show that was going on...  and won't need rim after all..  change of plans
> ha.. yeah.. i was joking whole time about being too far..  nice meeting you too.  :biggrin:
> *


well fk you then bish... :biggrin: ....haha...well let me know if you end up needing it again....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 15 2007, 08:30 PM~7699147
> *congrats on your win too ...  :biggrin:
> *


didnt know i was competing,. i would have washed it. but when its kandy, u dont have to wash it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 PM~7699130
> *well gotta go gotta work in the am see you suckaaaaaaas later i know what ima be dreamin about fagalac baby mamma.......
> 
> 
> ...



YEA YEA YEA CUZ DATS ALL U CAN DO DREAM SUCKA TOO BAD SHE AINT XXXXXXXXXXXXL SIZE CUZ THATS ALL U CAN FUCK WIT :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2007, 08:32 PM~7699170
> *YEA YEA YEA CUZ DATS ALL U CAN DO DREAM SUCKA TOO BAD SHE AINT XXXXXXXXXXXXL SIZE CUZ THATS ALL U CAN FUCK WIT :0  :0  :0
> *


damn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2007, 10:31 PM~7699163
> *didnt know i was competing,. i would have washed it. but when its kandy, u dont have to wash it
> *


man said "kenneth woods" :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 PM~7699130
> *well gotta go gotta work in the am see you suckaaaaaaas later i know what ima be dreamin about fagalac baby mamma.......
> 
> 
> ...


 BUT I DO WISH MY BABY MOMA HAD THAT MUCH ASS THO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 08:34 PM~7699184
> *man said "kenneth woods"    :0
> *


whos that :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

as i was walking up to get plaque.. dude was like "and he's is representing.. umm..umm...." and i was like "i dont represent shit"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 15 2007, 10:20 PM~7698992
> *pics
> *


only got a few pics from my crappy camera phone ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2007, 10:34 PM~7699191
> *whos that  :uh:
> *


some rich x-ray tech dude.. real loser that dude is..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2007, 10:32 PM~7699170
> *YEA YEA YEA CUZ DATS ALL U CAN DO DREAM SUCKA YO SHIT LIKE  XXXXXXXXXXXXL SIZE AND THATS ALL MY GIRL LIKE NOT MY LIL ASS TODLER PENIS :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: DONT BE SO HARD ON YO SELF IT'LL GROW


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm fk'n sun burnt :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 10:36 PM~7699216
> *i'm fk'n sun burnt    :angry:
> *


I KNEW I SMELLED BACON


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 10:36 PM~7699216
> *i'm fk'n sun burnt    :angry:
> *


no shit! I'm fkn red as hell!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 10:38 PM~7699229
> *I KNEW I SMELLED BACON
> *


thats police lookin fo yo azz.. betta run


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 08:36 PM~7699212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT BE SO HARD ON YO SELF IT'LL GROW
> *


AH HA HA HA WATCH UR MOUTH BEFORE I TELL UR MOMA YO 25 YEAR OLD ASS KUSSIN AND U GET A WOOPEN


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 09:38 PM~7699229
> *I KNEW I SMELLED BACON
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 10:39 PM~7699246
> *thats police lookin fo yo azz.. betta run
> *


WICH WAY DO I GO WICH WAY DO I GO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

before the show


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2007, 10:40 PM~7699256
> *AH HA HA HA WATCH UR MOUTH BEFORE I TELL UR MOMA YO 25 YEAR OLD ASS KUSSIN AND U GET A WOOPEN
> *


ITS OK DIS WHAT IT LOOK LIKE WHEN IM SPANKIN YO BABY MAMMA ON DA ASS









SORRY THAT WAS ONE MO FOR THE ROAD


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

camera phone sux  ... I know some other folks took pics ... I'll try to see if I can get some


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 15 2007, 10:43 PM~7699300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that town car clean.. nicest town car there.. i think. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 08:42 PM~7699292
> *ITS OK DIS WHAT IT LOOK LIKE WHEN IM SPANKIN YO BABY MAMMA ON DA ASS
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :twak: :guns:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 15 2007, 10:46 PM~7699343
> *that town car clean..  nicest town car there.. i think.   :biggrin:
> *


yes, its real clean ... that's my boy puttin it down for the RO :biggrin: ... I agree ... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i will post pics once i down load them


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic the car is looking good


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 15 2007, 08:57 PM~7699452
> *sic the car is looking good
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2007, 07:30 PM~7697178
> *3 wins.. im holding it down dad
> *


 :0 Damn!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im bored...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

will post more tomorrow


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 15 2007, 11:26 PM~7699745
> *will post more tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like you all had a nice turn out at both events...........  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2007, 09:31 PM~7698351
> *ok ok one moreit looked to gangsta i gotta share it with yall.........
> 
> 
> ...


Homies in AR tryin to hit you up Slim:

















Truck kickin like Jackie Chan:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Apr 15 2007, 11:26 PM~7699745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big wheels on a caprice just don't look right :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale. $100.. power acoustik saphire


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 15 2007, 09:57 PM~7698668
> *ill catch you next time homie, when you dont look so hungry :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haters


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 15 2007, 11:43 PM~7699882
> *Homies in AR tryin to hit you up Slim:
> 
> 
> ...


why you say dat?........... them dudes from royals got sum clean ass bubbles but im on they ass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 15 2007, 11:36 PM~7699822
> *i was involved in a rear end collision
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:barf: :barf: 













:burn: :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 16 2007, 08:13 AM~7701242
> *:barf:  :barf:
> :burn:  :burn:
> *


mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

called brian all yesterday ***** was screening calls all day :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2007, 09:09 AM~7701480
> *called brian all yesterday ***** was screening calls all day :uh:
> *


should have called from a payphone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2007, 09:09 AM~7701480
> *called brian all yesterday ***** was screening calls all day :uh:
> *


ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2007, 09:09 AM~7701480
> *called brian all yesterday ***** was screening calls all day :uh:
> *


no I wasnt I didnt have my phone on me....... I had a million things going on yesterday. I wanted to take my car out but its still taken apart


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 09:31 AM~7701585
> *no I wasnt I didnt have my phone on me....... I had a million things going on yesterday. I wanted to take my car out but its still taken apart
> *


 :uh: i aint even gonna say it..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 09:55 AM~7701718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think we all got access to off topic, thank you sir.  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332606


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 07:55 AM~7701718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 09:57 AM~7701723
> *I think we all got access to off topic, thank you sir.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332606
> *


Sorry buddy but there are some that dont ventrue from the houston thread and I felt the need to share it with them


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 09:54 AM~7701712
> *:uh:    i aint even gonna say it..
> *


I have the car all apart to run air lines :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:01 AM~7701744
> *Sorry buddy but there are some that dont ventrue from the houston thread and I felt the need to share it with them
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:07 AM~7701787
> *I have the car all apart to run air lines :uh:
> *


ok.. imma say it.. Pu$$y!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 10:08 AM~7701796
> *ok.. imma say it.. Pu$$y!
> *


 :cheesy: lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 09:08 AM~7701796
> *ok.. imma say it.. Pu$$y!
> *


he ain't gonna cut it mayne....car is too clean...worth a hell of a lot more uncut....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:10 AM~7701802
> *:cheesy: lol
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 10:14 AM~7701819
> *he ain't gonna cut it mayne....car is too clean...worth a hell of a lot more uncut....
> *


cuttin up something worth $ = real OG lowrider


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:14 AM~7701820
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Why did you take my gal outta tha pic??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 10:17 AM~7701839
> *cuttin up something worth $ =  real OG lowrider
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:19 AM~7701847
> *lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Why did you take my gal outta tha pic??
> *


probably to protect the innocent


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 15 2007, 11:17 PM~7699668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 10:21 AM~7701855
> *probably to protect the innocent
> *


   

would be getting pm's from captains on who she is and soo on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:19 AM~7701847
> *lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Why did you take my gal outta tha pic??
> *


that you? you white? no wonder you skurred to lift da lac


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 10:26 AM~7701908
> *that you?  you white?  no wonder you skurred to lift da lac
> *


He's a smart whiteman


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Apr 16 2007, 10:21 AM~7701855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:22 AM~7701868
> *
> 
> would be getting pm's from captains on who she is and soo on.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wonder what weight limit is on those heelys.. saw some kids with some.. i was jealous.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 10:21 AM~7701855
> *probably to protect the innocent
> *


his gal far from innocent.. from what i heard..
















j/k LFL, dont start turning red..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 10:34 AM~7701964
> *his gal far from innocent..  from what i heard..
> j/k LFL, dont start turning red..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me.. wheres chismelows?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im working downtown today wheres a good place to have lunch????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:43 AM~7702019
> *Im working downtown today wheres a good place to have lunch????
> *


spaghetti warehouse.. general joes, new york pizza..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:43 AM~7702019
> *Im working downtown today wheres a good place to have lunch????
> *


Hit up Dena, she works on the weessssiiiddde!! I like going to treebeards (sp?) haven't been there in years though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

theres also papas bbq..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can't forget kim son


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if you into veitnamese,theres good place like block behind kim son. i recommend the bbq pork samich.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 16 2007, 10:44 AM~7702024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OINKHUESUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 10:50 AM~7702067
> *if you into veitnamese,theres good place like block behind kim son.  i recommend the bbq pork samich.
> *


I was thinkin benny hana (sp?) but its better with 2 or 3 ppl...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I wonder if they still have that stand at the exit of county jail selling nasty food and ripping off ex-inmates commissary checks. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:54 AM~7702103
> *I was thinkin benny hana (sp?) but its better with 2 or 3 ppl...
> *


LOL! That's where my cousin and I were talkin' about going for lunch today ... wanna join us?!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 08:33 AM~7701954
> *wonder what weight limit is on those heelys..    saw some kids with some..    i was jealous.
> 
> 
> ...


good question..
i know they hold me up..back when i was in high school..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 10:56 AM~7702118
> *LOL! That's where my cousin and I were talkin' about going for lunch today ... wanna join us?!
> *


what time?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:57 AM~7702126
> *what time?
> *


anytime ... you tell me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 10:57 AM~7702127
> *anytime ... you tell me
> *


now? lol :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 16 2007, 10:56 AM~7702117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 16 2007, 09:33 AM~7701954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably showin people pics of his daytons on his phone :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 11:02 AM~7702153
> *:biggrin:  i'll keep my hater comments to myself  :biggrin:
> 
> probably showin people pics of his daytons on his phone  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 11:00 AM~7702142
> *no      but theres still taco stand outside country courthouse.  across street at corner of that parking lot
> :0
> :0
> ...


dont you work dt too foolio?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 10:58 AM~7702129
> *now? lol :cheesy:
> *


now is cool ... I'll call you when I get downstairs ... give me about 5 minutes to get out of my building :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:03 AM~7702159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



he tried clownin at the park....callin me his lil shit talkin partner....so we start clownin back and forth...you know...not hatin, motivatin... :biggrin: 

he shows me a pic of his rims on his phone.....
i said...***** ...my car is right there...fk a pic...i rolled them bitches 2 hours here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 11:06 AM~7702174
> *now is cool ... I'll call you when I get downstairs ... give me about 5 minutes to get out of my building :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 11:06 AM~7702176
> *he tried clownin at the park....callin me his lil shit talkin partner....so we start clownin back and forth...you know...not hatin, motivatin... :biggrin:
> 
> he shows me a pic of his rims on his phone.....
> ...


is he going to put them on his silverado?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7702179
> *is he going to put them on his silverado?
> *


h-town baby!!  lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 11:08 AM~7702188
> *h-town baby!!  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 11:04 AM~7702164
> *dont you work dt too foolio?
> *


use to.. spent about 3 years working DT at exxonmobil.. til the canned me.. but office i'm at now is moving DT in about 2 months.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:07 AM~7702179
> *is he going to put them on his silverado?
> *



saw one roll through the park with 15x10 zeniths....well they looked like zeniths from far away...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. after all the crap i get for ya'll about my capala.. i decided to go with some spokes..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 11:11 AM~7702215
> *saw one roll through the park with 15x10 zeniths....well they looked like zeniths from far away...
> *


Man fool, my head is peeling. pinche sun yesterday cooked the shit out of it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chismelows_@Apr 16 2007, 11:20 AM~7702272
> *
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 10:12 AM~7702223
> *aight..  after all the crap i get for ya'll about my capala.. i decided to go with some spokes..
> 
> 
> ...


man...all you saw at the park yesterday were damn blades.....i guess h-town has a special on em or some shit....cause everyone had em....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 11:22 AM~7702280
> *man...all you saw at the park yesterday were damn blades.....i guess h-town has a special on em or some shit....cause everyone had em....
> *


That's houston lowriding


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 10:28 AM~7702315
> *That's houston lowriding
> *



there were some lowriders out there....59 el camino came 3 wheelin through the park....looked bad ass....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 11:30 AM~7702337
> *there were some lowriders out there....59 el camino came 3 wheelin through the park....looked bad ass....
> *


pics?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> :biggrin: fuck that ***** gonna be leavin groves in tha street


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 16 2007, 11:22 AM~7702280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"some lowriders"? at a lowrider picnic? only some? mannn.. sounds like i picked right event to go to.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2007, 11:46 AM~7702434
> *:biggrin: fuck that ***** gonna be leavin groves in tha street
> *



grooves in da street huh? well, i might have to tap a switch and have my 68 tippy toe over them grooves he leaves.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 11:22 AM~7702280
> *man...all you saw at the park yesterday were damn blades.....i guess h-town has a special on em or some shit....cause everyone had em....
> *


shit ***** you don't know abut choppin blades


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2007, 11:49 AM~7702465
> *shit ***** you don't know abut choppin blades
> *


leave em alone..he from the country.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 10:14 AM~7701819
> *he ain't gonna cut it mayne....car is too clean...worth a hell of a lot more uncut....
> *


its a lowrider only person that gonna buy it is a lowrider....... if i know brian like i think i do its gonna be done right cuz he's a pick m/f so what diffrence dose it make....its still gonna be a clean ass car the value won't drop......its not like he gonna sell it anytime soon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk value.. lift that b1tch..and stay real...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 09:22 AM~7702280
> *man...all you saw at the park yesterday were damn blades.....i guess h-town has a special on em or some shit....cause everyone had em....
> *


ya but they were on all suv's besides big body lacs....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 09:11 AM~7702215
> *saw one roll through the park with 15x10 zeniths....well they looked like zeniths from far away...
> *


yea thats was Mark from Last Minute Customs..hes sell Z's at his shop


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2007, 12:09 PM~7702653
> *yea thats was Mark from Last Minute Customs..hes sell Z's at his shop
> *


somone say zenith


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2007, 10:11 AM~7702667
> *somone say zenith
> *


Like the grill Big Slim....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2007, 12:12 PM~7702674
> *Like the grill Big Slim....
> *


thankx goof troop


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cali whats up wit my saco's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 12:01 PM~7702577
> *fk value..  lift that b1tch..and stay real...
> *


imma cut the car just fir you danny :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 12:41 PM~7702915
> *imma cut the car just fir you danny :uh:
> *


thats what i like to hear. now get to cuttin


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 12:41 PM~7702915
> *imma cut the car just fir you danny :uh:
> *


LOL

LUNCH WAS FUN :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 08:12 AM~7701237
> *:ugh:
> *


I see you have jokes early this morning.......... :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 12:43 PM~7702932
> *LOL
> 
> LUNCH WAS FUN  :cheesy:
> *


how fun was it? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 16 2007, 12:44 PM~7702935
> *I see you have jokes early this morning.......... :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 12:43 PM~7702932
> *LOL
> 
> LUNCH WAS FUN  :cheesy:
> *


yum!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 16 2007, 12:43 PM~7702925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 12:46 PM~7702950
> *yum!!  :biggrin: lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 12:47 PM~7702958
> *:uh:
> *


its cause she has a lac huh? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 12:48 PM~7702966
> *its cause she has a lac huh?    :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

daytons on ebay.. bargain.. i think. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0114243587&rd=1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 12:50 PM~7702981
> *daytons on ebay.. bargain.. i think.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...0114243587&rd=1
> *


i sent em a message..


Item: SET OF 4 - 13 INCH DAYTON WIRE WHEELS AND TIRES (110114243587) 
This message was sent while the listing was active. 
XXXXXX is a potential buyer. 

them aint daytons them chinaz!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 08:55 AM~7701718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 16 2007, 01:16 PM~7703105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 09:51 AM~7702079
> *OINKHUESUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Long day Im headed to the house! Gotta bumper kit to install


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 01:35 PM~7703216
> *Long day Im headed to the house! Gotta bumper kit to install
> *


 :0 :0 HEY BRO, BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THAT PACKAGE! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 16 2007, 01:38 PM~7703236
> *:0  :0 HEY BRO, BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THAT PACKAGE! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

another road trip tomorrow to go pick up lil something i bought.. 

like i said...

when you think you got me figured out.. you better recheck your math.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet.. odd. i think


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2007, 07:55 AM~7701718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HE HAD A DREAM THAT HE HAD A NECK!!!! HIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE A ROLLED UP CONDOM!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 16 2007, 03:08 PM~7703911
> *HE HAD A DREAM THAT HE HAD A NECK!!!! HIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE A ROLLED UP CONDOM!!!!!!!
> *


And you've had a dream of owning an impala. :biggrin: 










Nga, you don't even know what a Chevrolet is. :twak:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HA.. little while after that..the blue buick park ave parked there.. man got out to check how close he was to that tent.. and car was still in reverse and goes rollin' 


nobody around warned em.. we all just waiting to see how much damage there was gonna be..and laugh.. but he noticed in time and jumped in car and put it in park :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks more like a classic car show. nice rides.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

still have like 7 more pics but my memory stick is not down loading them


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7703961
> *And you've had a dream of owning an impala.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


POST THAT RAGGEDY ASS MAZDA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 16 2007, 03:26 PM~7704087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah fool.. you really didn't know a monte carlo was a chevy? :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 03:38 PM~7704206
> *yeah.. sorry, no bed dancers.
> nice pics.
> ah fool.. you really didn't know a monte carlo was a chevy?  :around:
> *


That chango is confused. Doesn't even realize his 1/2 Mexican baby is really the landscapers 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7704215


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 01:41 PM~7704231
> *That chango is confused.  Doesn't even realize his 1/2 Mexican baby is really the landscapers
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7704215
> *


YOUR SISTER WAS A GOOD LAY!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 16 2007, 03:45 PM~7704254
> *MY BLACK WIFE WAS A GOOD LAY!!!!!
> *


We know.  Tell her to weedwack her nappyhair between her legs next time. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 16 2007, 03:45 PM~7704254
> *YOUR SISTER WAS A GOOD LAY!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: Work on your prople skills...............


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 16 2007, 03:41 PM~7704233
> *thanxs
> *


thanks for the pics ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 04:52 PM~7704716
> *thanks for the pics ...
> *


so where u taking me for lunch when my office moves downtown? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2007, 11:18 PM~7680078
> *trunk lid.. 2 coats of candy.. 6 more to go
> 
> 
> ...


Interior to go with the paint Cotton Candy Cutty:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2007, 10:49 AM~7702465
> *shit ***** you don't know abut choppin blades
> *


 :uh: 

i guess blades somethin to brag about....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 15 2007, 08:42 PM~7699280
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Stanley came out to play


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2007, 08:45 AM~7702025
> *Hit up Dena, she works on the weessssiiiddde!!  I like going to treebeards (sp?) haven't been there in years though.
> *


that's one of our accounts ....ok food


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 05:13 PM~7704900
> *:uh:
> 
> i guess blades somethin to brag about....
> *


das right ***** SO HOLD IT DOWN OR MOVE AROUND


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 05:13 PM~7704900
> *:uh:
> 
> i guess blades somethin to brag about....
> *


well, price for set of choppaz is alot more then daytons.


and if u want a set.. just let me know.. i'm gettin bored with mine


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 08:17 AM~7701839
> *cuttin up something worth $ =  real OG lowrider
> *


it seperates the men from the boys. this aint barret jackson or auto trader, we lowridin out here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the oriely event was cool. but man the crowd really doesnt know how to respect peoples cars, or taped off cars.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2007, 06:32 PM~7705552
> *it seperates the men from the boys. this aint barret jackson or auto trader, we lowridin out here
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2007, 06:38 PM~7705582
> *the oriely event was cool. but man the crowd really doesnt know how to respect peoples cars, or taped off cars.
> *


like how i handled them lil hoez bitchin cause they had to move?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

told this one lil kid "hey.. stop touchin the car" and shoved em off it.. 

he looked up at his mom.. like she suppose to do something.. and she just 
goess. :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 16 2007, 05:07 PM~7705339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can get em for cheap....cheap wheels go on cheap rides... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 16 2007, 02:27 PM~7704104
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i see this car all the time in the fondren/beechnut area.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 15 2007, 10:26 PM~7699745
> *will post more tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...




OH GOD ITS BACK!!!!!!!!!!

with a fo' sale sign too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 07:00 PM~7705772
> *:uh: ...i guess i'll move around...cause they plain ugly to me...
> i can get em for cheap....cheap wheels go on cheap rides... :biggrin:
> *


ok mr i'm the dayton distrubutor for the bryan/college station area actin azz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 06:14 PM~7705854
> *ok mr i'm the dayton distrubutor for the bryan/college station area actin azz
> *



:biggrin: you know i'm fkn with you homie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2007, 07:21 PM~7705898
> *:biggrin:  you know i'm fkn with you homie...
> *


aight.. lets talk business.. since u got hookup on just about everything.. 

set of all chrome chinaz with adapters.. 14/7 rev..


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2007, 06:10 PM~7705831
> *OH GOD ITS BACK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> with a fo' sale sign too.
> *


Who's car is that???

I see that car every day at school! I can tell you the exact location of that car everyday monday through friday, exact location including the parking space...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stalker :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whaddup dena. i thought your car was lifted


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: stalker?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 16 2007, 09:20 PM~7706929
> *Who's car is that???
> 
> I see that car every day at school! I can tell you the exact location of that car everyday monday through friday, exact location including the parking space...
> *


only reason we might want to know where that car is at.. is so we can go slap da hell out of the owner of having such a hideous car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 07:22 PM~7706960
> *only reason we might want to know where that car is at.. is so we can go slap da hell out of the owner of having such a hideous car.
> *


man hold up big pimp. ruthless


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 16 2007, 08:20 PM~7706929
> *Who's car is that???
> 
> I see that car every day at school! I can tell you the exact location of that car everyday monday through friday, exact location including the parking space...
> *



i dunno, but here's my spy pic from several weeks ago...and i was jus gettin over it


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dena are u going to the victoria show


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2007, 06:38 PM~7705582
> *the oriely event was cool. but man the crowd really doesnt know how to respect peoples cars, or taped off cars.
> *


I think they had a bigger crowd than anticipated ... I'm sure they will be more prepared for that next year ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 16 2007, 09:23 PM~7706965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the healing had just begun... and now this.. :around:


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2007, 08:21 PM~7706944
> *stalker  :0
> *


LOL, nope, I just pass by it on my way in the building, it's kinda hard to miss...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 07:24 PM~7706972
> *I think they had a bigger crowd than anticipated ... I'm sure they will be more prepared for that next year ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 08:25 PM~7706985
> *the healing had just begun...  and now this..    :around:
> *



i'm a giving person, i like to share my pain :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 16 2007, 09:24 PM~7706970
> *dena are u going to the victoria show
> *


let's go!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 07:26 PM~7706998
> *let's go!! :thumbsup:
> *


is it a "lowrider" show...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 16 2007, 09:24 PM~7706972
> *I think they had a bigger crowd than anticipated ... I'm sure they will be more prepared for that next year ...
> *


reminds me.. i got like 15 selenoids i stole..when they let thru the store room to go use da can.. i stuck em in my draws... 

$5 each.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am down to go


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 08:22 PM~7706960
> *only reason we might want to know where that car is at.. is so we can go slap da hell out of the owner of having such a hideous car.
> *


I've seen him before... I shook my head for doing that to a car with so much potential... but man... I don't know about you with them stalking pics :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 08:26 PM~7707006
> *reminds me..  i got like 15 selenoids i stole..when they let thru the store room to go use da can..  i stuck em in my draws...
> 
> $5 each.
> *



and you only managed to fit 15 in there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know da female that was wearing the gray sweat suit (on a hot day).. that had da big booty? name? location? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

potential for what :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: i got $2.50 for each


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie+Apr 16 2007, 09:27 PM~7707013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


under my nut sac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 16 2007, 09:28 PM~7707033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i got $2.50 for each
> *


deal.. kinda smelly though.. it was a warm day. :ugh:


i'm j/k though. i aint no 2 bit theif.. anymore.. but in back of my mind.. i was thinking "anything in here i might need?" :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

did she look good sixty8imp


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2007, 08:28 PM~7707024
> *potential for what  :uh:
> *


I like muscle cars...I'm not gonna lie... All original Chevelle's are bad ass... That's my dream car.... well.. a 67 Chevelle


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

oh no thanxs :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone heard anything about a car show this sunday?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Apr 16 2007, 09:30 PM~7707057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm it was a biscayne.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2007, 09:22 PM~7706952
> *whaddup dena. i thought your car was lifted
> *


it ain't over till its over ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

*For more information visit*

Scale Lowrider Modeler Magazine
*
Or Call Helen Carmona 832.654.8225
Or Buggs 832.875.2553*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rivi.. them skirts fit when the wheels on? looks like axle gotta be narrowed.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

justdeez drinks my pee religiously


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Apr 16 2007, 09:35 PM~7707117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi helen


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 08:38 PM~7707141
> *rivi..  them skirts fit when the wheels on?  looks like axle gotta be narrowed.
> *



oddly enough they did fit with the wheels on.

i sold that car in 97 for 3 grand with the d's  

anybody remember momo ortiz of momo super customs fame? his cousin bought it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2007, 09:40 PM~7707165
> *oddly enough they did fit with the wheels on.
> 
> i sold that car in 97 for 3 grand with the d's
> ...


nope


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 16 2007, 09:27 PM~7707011
> *am down to go
> *


let's *RO*ll then :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 16 2007, 07:33 PM~7707086
> *Anyone heard anything about a car show this sunday?
> *


elim church


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cartier.. next week if ya ready.. your next.. so let me know..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

let everybody else and we go when do u want to take off


----------



## CarShowCutie (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2007, 08:43 PM~7707192
> *elim church
> *


Thanks! I could think of what it was!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2007, 09:43 PM~7707192
> *elim church
> *


missed last year's elim show.. i had barely bought 68 the day before.. and it was still sporting hot rod wheels. :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn torq thrust driving azz i scored 68 from










peep da fat rear tires. :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos 71 chevelles was at the car show


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

those are nice wheels torq thrust


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

speaking of hot rods/muscle cars. here's my bros 68ss.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 16 2007, 07:45 PM~7707219
> *Thanks! I could think of what it was!
> *


no prob..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats what i use to race selling the the car know no engine or transmission


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Apr 16 2007, 09:47 PM~7707249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you o' sweet talka..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 16 2007, 09:48 PM~7707259
> *those are nice wheels torq thrust
> *


meant shit to me.. traded em for chinaz.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic putting the mac down


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

this is what i race know no more cars or bikes


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

no plates on the back so i can run them red ligths and the pic they take is of a dog


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 16 2007, 07:52 PM~7707326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 06:45 PM~7707222
> *missed last year's elim show..  i had barely bought 68 the day before.. and it was still sporting hot rod wheels.  :angry:
> *


 You better go this Sunday!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i thougth that show was this past sunday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 16 2007, 10:05 PM~7707496
> *You better go this Sunday!
> *


doubt it.. i'll be down in da valley gettin drunk with my primos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 07:13 PM~7707601
> *doubt it.. i'll be down in da valley gettin drunk with my primos.
> *


 Where at in the Vally? My best friend lives in San Benito! I love going to the Vally! Planning a trip this July sometime!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 16 2007, 10:19 PM~7707695
> *Where at in the Vally? My best friend lives in San Benito! I love going to the Vally! Planning a trip this July sometime!
> *


right by there. in harlingen.. actualy.. i'm leaving tomorrow nite..maybe wed morning..aint sure yet 

going again in july for family reunion


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE is going to repp in Vic town this Sunday....  

I got some info on the show so pm for questions......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

another h-town show.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2007, 09:38 PM~7707144
> *justdeez drinks my pee religiously
> *


pat decorates his sac like an easter egg.



i just read 47 pages of shit i missed. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2007, 11:10 PM~7708183
> *another h-town show.....
> 
> 
> ...


*my only question is wtf is a dully? :uh:*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 16 2007, 09:51 PM~7707313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much i want it .............ima build......................... i got plans :0 call me


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 10:37 PM~7708920
> *my only question is wtf is a dully?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:..i dont know....i jus found the flyer ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 03:18 AM~7709639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 16 2007, 07:03 PM~7706165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cathy has family in san benito....been a while since we've been down there....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 17 2007, 05:25 AM~7709725
> *:roflmao:..i dont know....i jus found the flyer ...
> *



hit me up with details on victoria show homie....i may just have to go...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 09:29 PM~7707040
> *its a 4 door chevy biscayne..  aint much potential there..    :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CarShowCutie_@Apr 16 2007, 09:30 PM~7707058
> *I like muscle cars...I'm not gonna lie... All original Chevelle's are bad ass... That's my dream car.... well.. a 67 Chevelle
> *


  MINE TOO!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 16 2007, 10:38 PM~7707886
> *right by there. in harlingen..  actualy.. i'm leaving tomorrow nite..maybe wed morning..aint sure yet
> 
> going again in july for family reunion
> *


You know you are going for the conjunto/tejano music


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 17 2007, 05:26 AM~7709727
> *looks good
> *


Nah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 07:26 AM~7709818
> *Nah
> *


jose will slice your throat for not agreeing! :twak: 

the man has a lot of nice rides.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:21 AM~7709804
> *You know you are going for the conjunto/tejano music
> *


dont listen to mojo music


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 07:46 AM~7709856
> *dont listen to mojo music
> *


you got me laughing fool. lmfao!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 17 2007, 07:51 AM~7709868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 07:56 AM~7709887
> *:uh:
> *


didn't know you could spell  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:57 AM~7709891
> *didn't know you could spell    :biggrin:
> *


even i can spell dually


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 06:34 AM~7709833
> *jose will slice your throat for not agreeing!  :twak:
> 
> the man has a lot of nice rides.
> *


Tell him to bring the knife. But ill stick to my statement. 64 on 20+ :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 07:58 AM~7709898
> *Tell him to bring the knife. But ill stick to my statement. 64 on 20+ :thumbsdown:
> *


at least he didn't donk it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:59 AM~7709902
> *at least he didn't donk it.
> *


fk big rims on old skoo's.. thats retarded.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 06:57 AM~7709891
> *didn't know you could spell    :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well.. aint leaving til tomorrow morning after all.. so i got day off.. with no plans gangsta..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 08:01 AM~7709912
> *fk big rims on old skoo's.. thats retarded.
> *


I'd have to agree, especially muscle cars.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 06:59 AM~7709902
> *at least he didn't donk it.
> 
> *


Same thing in my book. If you gonna do that at least put it on some boyds. And some stock suspension or air shocks and stablizers. But aint my car do what ya want on your own. 

Best look on a 64 is all original. Stock.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 08:04 AM~7709926
> *well.. aint leaving til tomorrow morning after all..  so i got day off.. with no plans  gangsta..
> *


go take hrnybrneyz to eat at mickie-d's and then treat her to a 2 hour event at palace inn. now that's gangsta!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:05 AM~7709932
> *I'd have to agree, especially muscle cars.
> 
> 
> ...


But a 64 looks worse


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 08:07 AM~7709938
> *go take hrnybrneyz to eat at mickie-d's and then treat her to a 2 hour event at palace inn.  now that's gangsta!
> *


if she down


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:07 AM~7709938
> *go take hrnybrneyz to eat at mickie-d's and then treat her to a 2 hour event at palace inn.  now that's gangsta!
> *


2 hrs? Ya old folks are something else.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 08:10 AM~7709951
> *2 hrs?  Ya old folks are something else.
> *


$20 bucks for 2 hours son. if you knew the game you'd know the game rookie.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 07:10 AM~7709951
> *2 hrs?  Ya old folks are something else.
> *


HATER...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:12 AM~7709958
> *$20 bucks for 2 hours son.  if you knew the game you'd know the game rookie.
> *


I know that part. What I'm talking bout is what ya gonna do in 2 hrs? I need at least ? 4-6 hrs session. 

So I just check in for the night.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 07:19 AM~7709986
> *HATER...
> *


Lol. At least I can keep It up.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 07:19 AM~7709991
> *I know that part. What I'm talking bout is what ya gonna do in 2 hrs? I need at least ? 4-6 hrs session.
> 
> So I just check in for the night.
> *


if you need 4-6 hours to please a woman....you doin somethin wrong youngsta.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 08:19 AM~7709991
> *I know that part. What I'm talking bout is what ya gonna do in 2 hrs? I need at least ? 4-6 hrs session.
> 
> So I just check in for the night.
> *


he can slap her around to get her tenderized while watching 2 channels of pr0n and get his drink-on while she howls like wolf. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 07:20 AM~7709997
> *Lol. At least I can keep It up.
> *


you sayin latin's a limpy?? :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 07:21 AM~7710004
> *you sayin latin's a limpy??  :0
> *


Wouldn't know. Just saying 2 hrs Aint shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:21 AM~7709998
> *if you need 4-6 hours to please a woman....you doin somethin wrong youngsta.... :biggrin:
> *


my boy slo is a romantic. he does the full routine of sucking toes, kissing from head to foot, throwing rose petals in the bathtub, making her bailar like in buscando amor and watching her walk out and give a commentario on why the chico wasn't atreve y chido.

fk that, just lay the pipe.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:21 AM~7710004
> *you sayin latin's a limpy??  :0
> *


i'll let you hold some limp dick and let you tell it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:23 AM~7710009
> *my boy slo is a romantic.  he does the full routine of sucking toes, kissing from head to foot, throwing rose petals in the bathtub, making her bailar like in buscando amor and watching her walk out and give a commentario on why the chico wasn't atreve y chido.
> 
> fk that, just lay the pipe.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn bitch....i have tears from laughing so hard.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dos horas?!!!

what you going to do with 2 hours? mayne hold up....


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 07:21 AM~7709998
> *if you need 4-6 hours to please a woman....you doin somethin wrong youngsta.... :biggrin:
> *


Lol. Doubt it. But you can call and ask her for your self.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:25 AM~7710013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn bitch....i have tears from laughing so hard.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 17 2007, 08:25 AM~7710014
> *dos horas?!!!
> 
> what you going to do with 2 hours? mayne hold up....
> ...


is that's why she left you  

you took too long and wasted hours of her life she couldn't get back.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:25 AM~7710017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




x a lot...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:24 AM~7710012
> *i'll let you hold some limp dick and let you tell it.
> *


aye joto

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/86-MbM-03/***.jpg


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:23 AM~7710009
> *my boy slo is a romantic.  he does the full routine of sucking toes, kissing from head to foot, throwing rose petals in the bathtub, making her bailar like in buscando amor and watching her walk out and give a commentario on why the chico wasn't atreve y chido.
> 
> fk that, just lay the pipe.
> *


Lol wtf. Hell no brother. You gonna get broads PMing me *****. 

I'm talking bout 4-6 of straight drillin a broad and then push her off the bed and watch some speed vision.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:28 AM~7710023
> *aye joto
> 
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/86-MbM-03/***.jpg
> *


you took it way south of the border with that chit.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 07:28 AM~7710026
> *Lol wtf. Hell no brother. You gonna get broads PMing me *****.
> 
> I'm talking bout 4-6 of straight drillin a broad and then push her off the bed and watch some speed vision.
> *


blow up dolls don't count.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:29 AM~7710029
> *blow up dolls don't count.....
> *


che3n-ga0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:26 AM~7710019
> *is that's why she left you
> 
> you took too long and wasted hours of her life she couldn't get back.
> ...


  

2 hours is too much I thought... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 17 2007, 08:29 AM~7710032
> *
> 
> 2 hours is too much I thought...  :uh:
> *


My bad minuteman, i guess i read it wrong


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 07:29 AM~7710029
> *blow up dolls don't count.....
> *


Fine then come pick her back up. Don't need it no more.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 08:32 AM~7710044
> *Fine then come pick her back up. Don't need it no more.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 07:32 AM~7710044
> *Fine then come pick her back up. Don't need it no more.
> *


ya toda usada..nombre...you do know that lil hole in the back was to blow it up right.....latin told me he caught you puttin your pecker in there....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 08:28 AM~7710026
> *Lol wtf. Hell no brother. You gonna get broads PMing me *****.
> *


let me know what hrnybrneyz tells you mayne.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 07:33 AM~7710052
> *ya toda usada..nombre...you do know that lil hole in the back was to blow it up right.....latin told me he caught you puttin your pecker in there....
> *


 :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:34 AM~7710055
> *let me know what hrnybrneyz tells you mayne.
> *



sssssshhhh....ellie not gonna take her with him *****....you gonna get her in trouble....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:34 AM~7710055
> *let me know what hrnybrneyz tells you mayne.
> *


Pass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:33 AM~7710052
> *ya toda usada..nombre...you do know that lil hole in the back was to blow it up right.....latin told me he caught you puttin your pecker in there....
> *


went to the shop to pick up my engine lift and all i hear is "pffft! pffffft! pfffffffft!" was like wtf? someone must have cut a hole in the air hose. :burn:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:36 AM~7710060
> *went to the shop to pick up my engine lift and all i hear is "pffft!  pffffft!  pfffffffft!"  was like wtf?  someone must have cut a hole in the air hose.  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you ain't even right for that one......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 08:35 AM~7710059
> *Pass
> *


smart man :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:31 AM~7710043
> *My bad minuteman, i guess i read it wrong
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 07:35 AM~7710057
> *sssssshhhh....ellie not gonna take her with him *****....you gonna get her in trouble....
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 17 2007, 07:37 AM~7710065
> *:biggrin:
> *


ay va ellie en chingas...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Apr 17 2007, 08:10 AM~7709951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mannnnnnnnnnn playa right there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 07:38 AM~7710071
> *ay va ellie en chingas...
> 
> 
> ...


quien te conto?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone call hrny..tell her imma scoop her up for lunch.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 07:41 AM~7710078
> * someone call hrny..tell her imma scoop her up for lunch.
> *


 :0 did you get permission from her sanch......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:36 AM~7710063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you ain't even right for that one......
> *


pinche hairy nalgas in the air saying "i bet mac2lac never hit it like this  "










the doll was just looking back wondering if i was going to stop the madness. all what i could do was :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:42 AM~7710079
> *:0  did you get permission from her sanch......
> *


he said as long as i brought em something back.. it was coo


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:43 AM~7710085
> *pinche hairy nalgas in the air saying "i bet mac2lac never hit it like this    "
> 
> 
> ...



son of a bitch.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you are killing me man....fkn tears.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 07:43 AM~7710086
> *he said as long as i brought em something back.. it was coo
> *


big pimp....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:46 AM~7710097
> *big pimp....
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ha.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Don't you leave to the east coast tomorrow ellie?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

he


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 08:48 AM~7710107
> *Don't you leave to the east coast tomorrow ellie?
> *


he going to west carolina.. in cali.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:48 AM~7710107
> *Don't you leave to the east coast tomorrow ellie?
> *



My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check



yea,

Leaving in the evening.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 08:48 AM~7710106
> *Ha.
> *


yo' bust dis. april 21st at the ripley house off navigation. b-boy gathering. you down or what? i'm taking my lil man to go see it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 17 2007, 08:49 AM~7710113
> *My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check
> yea,
> 
> ...


what you doing for lunch essay?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 17 2007, 08:29 AM~7710029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:50 AM~7710118
> *what you doing for lunch essay?
> *



busy....

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 17 2007, 08:52 AM~7710128
> *busy....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I was going to give you 4 bills for the bigscreen. that's cool. i'll go pay my bills.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:50 AM~7710118
> *what you doing for lunch essay?
> *


hnybrnsbrneye

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:54 AM~7710135
> *hnybrnsbrneye
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i kind of figured that. the bon voyage tulips.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:53 AM~7710131
> *I was going to give you 4 bills for the bigscreen.  that's cool.  i'll go pay my bills.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:50 AM~7710114
> *yo' bust dis.  april 21st at the ripley house off navigation.  b-boy gathering.  you down or what?  i'm taking my lil man to go see it.
> *


Shit yeah.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 08:43 AM~7710085
> *pinche hairy nalgas in the air saying "i bet mac2lac never hit it like this    "
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 08:56 AM~7710143
> *Shit yeah.
> *


1pm-5pm. i'll pick you up around 12:30.


*Knick knack patty whack give a dog a bone
Yo don't give him nothing but a microphone
Don't stop I'm not finished yet
You said I'm not the E you wanna make a bet?
Remember this: Lounge you in the danger zone
I figured you would now leave me alone
You pick and you wish on a four leaf clover
To be the E double E over and over
You're intrigued by the way I do my thing
(Do what?) Pick up the mic high and make it swing*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 07:50 AM~7710114
> *yo' bust dis.  april 21st at the ripley house off navigation.  b-boy gathering.  you down or what?  i'm taking my lil man to go see it.
> *


que que??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

put in some work yesterday  


















top i did last week


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:59 AM~7710163
> *que que??
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 08:00 AM~7710169
> *  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna bust out your moves out there??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 17 2007, 09:00 AM~7710165
> *put in some work yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


quality work. no cutting corners.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 09:01 AM~7710174
> *you gonna bust out your moves out there??
> *


i retired that shit back in '85 and picked up the technics.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 08:02 AM~7710177
> *quality work.  no cutting corners.
> *



agreed x2........dude put it down......gonna have to bring my bumper kit to you for real homie....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only thing Liv4lacs needs to be working on is cuttin up the lecab..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

going to get a fade.. tell hrny to call me when she ready to go have our lunch date.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 09:07 AM~7710199
> *going to get a fade..    tell hrny to call me when she ready to go have our lunch date.
> *


take it easy on the wine coolers.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 08:07 AM~7710199
> *going to get a fade..    tell hrny to call me when she ready to go have our lunch date.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 08:03 AM~7710182
> *i retired that shit back in '85 and picked up the technics.
> *


Deal is on sat tho  might have to meet ya there. Might still be at work when it starts. Ill see what I can pull off tho.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 17 2007, 09:09 AM~7710209
> *Deal is on sat tho  might have to meet ya there. Might still be at work when it starts. Ill see what I can pull off tho.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 09:04 AM~7710184
> *agreed x2........dude put it down......gonna have to bring my bumper kit to you for real homie....
> *


x2 need to find a bumper kit for my regal :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 17 2007, 09:04 AM~7710184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 09:23 AM~7710275
> *x2 need to find a bumper kit for my regal  :0
> *


when I get some more I'll let you know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 17 2007, 09:34 AM~7710316
> *when I get some more I'll let you know
> *


Thanks, I'm serious


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 09:37 AM~7710331
> *Thanks, I'm serious
> *


Im $erious too :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 17 2007, 09:45 AM~7710370
> *Im $erious too :biggrin:
> *


  $


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fkn ballers


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

danny....homeboys has some all 72's gold center daytons for $1275.....don't know how much you lookin to spend....but that's damn cheap


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 09:46 AM~7710375
> * $
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 17 2007, 08:48 AM~7710388
> *:cheesy:
> *


let me know when you got time to work on mine....hit me up...pm sent....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 09:49 AM~7710394
> *let me know when you got time to work on mine....hit me up...pm sent....
> *


pm sent right back atcha! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

does anyone remember the show Rolonda?

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

electron


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 09:21 AM~7710575
> *electron
> *



ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 16 2007, 09:51 PM~7707313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 08:48 AM~7710387
> *danny....homeboys has some all 72's gold center daytons for $1275.....don't know how much you lookin to spend....but that's damn cheap
> *


yeah it is


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2007, 09:39 AM~7710692
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chismelows_@Apr 17 2007, 10:39 AM~7710692
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 09:43 AM~7710714
> *
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ruckus


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 09:48 AM~7710387
> *danny....homeboys has some all 72's gold center daytons for $1275.....don't know how much you lookin to spend....but that's damn cheap
> *


:uh: so your way of "hooking me up" is just reading whats in the weels/tires thread.. and telling me something i already knew?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ok what is really goin on???? i cant believe everything i missed!! why do i always end up being the one gettin pimped on here???

danny im ready to go eat. come pick me up. oh and ellie said he wants us to bring him some chinese back. :ugh:

oh and latin...your sig is real cute! fker. :twak:

no one gets me in check. thought you would know that by now. it aint going down like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 11:27 AM~7711004
> *:uh:  so your way of  "hooking me up" is just reading whats in the weels/tires thread..  and telling me something i already knew?
> *


link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2007, 11:39 AM~7711090
> *ok what is really goin on???? i cant believe everything i missed!! why do i always end up being the one gettin pimped on here???
> 
> danny im ready to go eat. come pick me up. oh and ellie said he wants us to bring him some chinese back. :ugh:
> ...


DANNY YOU BETTER GET TO HUSTLIN' BEFORE SHE CHANGES HER MIND!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 10:27 AM~7711004
> *:uh:  so your way of  "hooking me up" is just reading whats in the weels/tires thread..  and telling me something i already knew?
> *


no *****....that's cheap....he's practically giving them away....so i thought i'd let you know if you didn't know puto.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

too late. i already changed my mind. :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 11:43 AM~7711118
> *no *****....that's cheap....he's practically giving them away....so i thought i'd let you know if you didn't know puto.....
> *


he probably logged off, threw on his clothes, sprayed on some cologne, tripped over his tia and is flying out the door to pick up hrnybrneyz. he'll read it when he gets back from lunch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2007, 11:44 AM~7711125
> *too late. i already changed my mind. :angel:
> *


YOU TEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2007, 09:39 AM~7711090
> *ok what is really goin on???? i cant believe everything i missed!! why do i always end up being the one gettin pimped on here???
> 
> danny im ready to go eat. come pick me up. oh and ellie said he wants us to bring him some chinese back. :ugh:
> ...


THIS ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE WILL HAVE YOU IN CHECK!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 11:46 AM~7711138
> *THIS ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE WILL HAVE YOU IN CHECK!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 10:46 AM~7711138
> *THIS ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE WILL HAVE YOU IN CHECK!!
> *


pics? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2007, 09:47 AM~7711145
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


GOT A WIDE SCREEN?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2007, 11:47 AM~7711145
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 10:44 AM~7711127
> *he probably logged off, threw on his clothes, sprayed on some cologne, tripped over his tia and is flying out the door to pick up hrnybrneyz.  he'll read it when he gets back from lunch.
> *


AXE??....haha.....nana prolly tripped him with her cane.....

nana--donde vas mijo??
danny--can't talk nana...gotta run...
nana--mijo...you haven't ran since 6th grade...slow down before you fall again ...


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 11:48 AM~7711156
> *AXE??....haha.....nana prolly tripped him with her cane.....
> 
> nana--donde vas mijo??
> ...


mest up...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 09:48 AM~7711155
> *:burn:
> *


JEALOUS?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 10:48 AM~7711156
> *AXE??....haha.....nana prolly tripped him with her cane.....
> 
> nana--donde vas mijo??
> ...


:roflmao:

you aint right.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2007, 11:48 AM~7711157
> *:uh:
> *


You all still got that chapter in the rio grand valley?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 10:48 AM~7711153
> *GOT A WIDE SCREEN?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 11:50 AM~7711174
> *JEALOUS?
> *


not me, ask her sanch'

My boy *sixfoSS* got hrnybrneyz in check


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2007, 10:50 AM~7711175
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you aint right.
> *



you the one that got him runnin and shit...knowin you leavin with ellie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 10:51 AM~7711192
> *not me, ask her sanch'
> 
> My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check
> *


what the fuck ever! it aint even like that! :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 10:51 AM~7711193
> *you the one that got him runnin and shit...knowin you leavin with ellie.... :biggrin:
> *


huh me. :angel: 

nah not me. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 10:50 AM~7711182
> *You all still got that chapter in the rio grand valley?
> *


si!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2007, 10:47 AM~7711145
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



HTOWN COCHINA


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2007, 10:52 AM~7711204
> *what the fuck ever! it aint even like that! :nono:
> *




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 11:53 AM~7711215
> *HTOWN COCHINA
> *


there's already one on myspace.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 17 2007, 11:56 AM~7711233
> *:uh:
> *


yep


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328606


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2007, 09:51 AM~7711189
> *:yes:
> *


YOU READY?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 09:51 AM~7711192
> *not me, ask her sanch'
> 
> My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check
> *


WHO CARES WHO HAS HER ONCE THIS PIPE GOES IN HER KITCHEN IT'S ALL OVER FOR THAT TEJAS PUSSAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 12:15 PM~7711364
> *WHO CARES WHO HAS HER ONCE THIS PIPE GOES IN HER KITCHEN IT'S ALL OVER FOR THAT TEJAS PUSSAY!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 10:17 AM~7711376
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Troublemaker on site................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 17 2007, 11:29 AM~7711475
> *Troublemaker on site................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let me know when you ready homie.....i got the parts waitin for you...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2007, 07:40 PM~7707165
> *oddly enough they did fit with the wheels on.
> 
> i sold that car in 97 for 3 grand with the d's
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 17 2007, 11:39 AM~7711090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 12:31 PM~7711488
> *let me know when you ready homie.....i got the parts waitin for you...
> *


Will do............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 12:50 PM~7711622
> *:angry:  WELL FK U THEN..  WENT TO GET HAIRCUT..back shaved..  just for you
> :0
> *


Damn homie she hurt your feelings...............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: chevylo97


:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yep


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

trudat


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

no


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 17 2007, 12:56 PM~7711670
> *Damn homie she hurt your feelings...............
> *


she always makes me cry :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

fuchi


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 12:05 PM~7711739
> *she always makes me  cry    :tears:
> *


that why she jumped to the Ellie ship........too damm sensative.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2007, 01:07 PM~7711758
> *that why she jumped to the Ellie ship........too damm sensative.....
> *


wow


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 17 2007, 01:07 PM~7711758
> *that why she jumped to the Ellie ship........too damm sensative.....
> *


Them are some strong words............... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*I see the haters looking at my ride becuz I roll 14's and ballon tires(185/75/14), but how many can roll you car city to city and state to state with 4 pumps and 8 batteries without accumulators or shocks.............*_


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Take a \_ [email protected]!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

TRUNK KICKIN LIKE YO' MAMMAS NALGAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I think hrnybrneyz & sixfoSS are having their farewell lunch at this moment. :tears: 


*(I just swear that I'll aways be there.
I'd give anything and everything and I will always care.
Through weakness and strength, happiness and sorrow,
for better or worse, I will love you with
every beat of my heart.)
From this moment life has begun
From this moment you are the one
Right beside you is where I belong
From this moment on

From this moment I have been blessed
I live only for your happiness
And for your love I'd give my last breath
From this moment on

I give my hand to you with all my heart
Can't wait to live my life with you, can't wait to start
You and I will never be apart
My dreams came true because of you

From this moment as long as I live
I will love you, I promise you this
There is nothing I wouldn't give
From this moment on

You're the reason I believe in love
And you're the answer to my prayers from up above
All we need is just the two of us
My dreams came true because of you

From this moment as long as I live
I will love you, I promise you this
There is nothing I wouldn't give
From this moment
I will love you as long as I live
From this moment on*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 01:16 PM~7711826
> *I think hrnybrneyz & sixfoSS are having their farewell lunch at this moment.  :tears:
> (I just swear that I'll aways be there.
> I'd give anything and everything and I will always care.
> ...



:tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonight party on the plaza. anyone going?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 01:18 PM~7711845
> *Tonight party on the plaza.  anyone going?
> *


 :nono: It's rainning...............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 17 2007, 01:23 PM~7711883
> *:nono: It's rainning...............
> *


Not here yet. Guess Cover Girls will have to reschedule again.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 01:23 PM~7711886
> *Not here yet.  Guess Cover Girls will have to reschedule again.
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 01:23 PM~7711886
> *Not here yet.  Guess Cover Girls will have to reschedule again.
> *


I think they already did ... they only show Eddie Gonzalez on the lineup for tonight ... I'm going to wait until Thursday ... Ramon Ayala  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 01:05 PM~7711739
> *she always makes me  cry    :tears:
> *


 :tears: 

*Time can never mend the careless whispers of a good friend
To the heart and mind, ignorance is kind
there's no comfort in the truth
pain is all you'll find

Should've known better

I feel so unsure
as I take your hand and lead you to the dance floor
as the music dies, something in your eyes
calls to mind the silver screen
and all its sad good-byes

I'm never gonna dance again
guilty feet have got no rhythm
though it's easy to pretend
I know you're not a fool

Should've known better than to cheat a friend
and waste the chance that I've been given
so I'm never gonna dance again
the way I danced with you

Time can never mend
the careless whispers of a good friend
to the heart and mind
ignorance is kind
there's no comfort in the truth
pain is all you'll find

I'm never gonna dance again
guilty feet have got no rhythm
though it's easy to pretend
I know you're not a fool

Should've known better than to cheat a friend
and waste this chance that I've been given
so I'm never gonna dance again
the way I danced with you

Never without your love

Tonight the music seems so loud
I wish that we could lose this crowd
Maybe it's better this way
We'd hurt each other with the things we'd want to say

We could have been so good together
We could have lived this dance forever
But noone's gonna dance with me
Please stay

And I'm never gonna dance again
guilty feet have got no rhythm
though it's easy to pretend
I know you're not a fool

Should've known better than to cheat a friend
and waste the chance that I've been given
so I'm never gonna dance again
the way I danced with you

(Now that you're gone) Now that you're gone
(Now that you're gone) What I did's so wrong
that you had to leave me alone*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2007, 10:59 AM~7666124
> *yup. it was alright. better crowd than last week but i was mad cause i went thinkin i was gonna see the cover girls but they rescheduled them to next week.  :angry: david olivares and rob g where there. :dunno:
> 
> no pics of either group.
> *


nope.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 12:16 PM~7711826
> *I think hrnybrneyz & sixfoSS are having their farewell lunch at this moment.  :tears:
> (I just swear that I'll aways be there.
> I'd give anything and everything and I will always care.
> ...




she's gonna blow kisses in an envelope and send them with him.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 01:57 PM~7712133
> *she's gonna blow kisses in an envelope and send them with him.....
> *


he's going to spend the rest of the day holding two fingers close to his nose.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 12:57 PM~7712144
> *he's going to spend the rest of the day holding two fingers close to his nose.
> *



tuna sammiches?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2007, 01:59 PM~7712161
> *tuna sammiches?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*taint*ed tuna sammiches.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 17 2007, 08:57 AM~7710152
> *1pm-5pm.  i'll pick you up around 12:30.
> Knick knack patty whack give a dog a bone
> Yo don't give him nothing but a microphone
> ...



CUS YOU A CUSTOMA!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2007, 02:14 PM~7712296
> *CUS YOU A CUSTOMA!!!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

713 diva...
will be at the elim church show..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looks good sic....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


lunch was good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 17 2007, 02:36 PM~7712417
> *que que?
> lunch was good.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2007, 01:27 PM~7712364
> *713 diva...
> will be at the elim church show..
> 
> ...




cotton candy...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

JUST LAID THE PIPE IN THAT TEJANO TWAT!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 17 2007, 12:41 PM~7712443
> *cotton candy...
> *


magenta...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice job sic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

this is the worst spot


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2007, 02:50 PM~7712487
> *magenta...
> *


very nice :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i got a diff dash bord for


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

EVEN IN VEGAS THEY GOTS THE TEXAS DOUBLE WHOPPER!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

center consel








took it apart to put white gages


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cartier, how much for just the bucket seats?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2007, 01:27 PM~7712364
> *713 diva...
> will be at the elim church show..
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 

looks good! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2007, 01:27 PM~7712364
> *713 diva...
> will be at the elim church show..
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

years from now.. sic gonna be in court..being sued by people that went to that skoo as kids.. for developmental issueds from inhaling paint fumes. gangsta!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 02:27 PM~7713211
> *years from now.. sic gonna be in court..being sued by people that went to that skoo as kids..  for developmental issueds from inhaling paint fumes.  gangsta!
> *


shit.. those kids from that school are already fucked...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2007, 04:47 PM~7713332
> *shit.. those kids from that school are already fucked...
> *


so candy overspray in lungs wont hurt em much.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> put in some work yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 17 2007, 05:45 PM~7713682
> ******* cuttin up 72 spoke daytons round this bitch das da biznezz
> *


I don't think no one notice that becuz I didn't..............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 02:53 PM~7713357
> *so candy overspray in lungs wont hurt em much.
> *


nope.. i dont paint cars at my house anyways..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > put in some work yesterday
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NoChevyLikeMine


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 17 2007, 08:05 PM~7714579
> *NoChevyLikeMine
> *


Whats the deal Slimmmmmm.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2007, 06:25 PM~7697721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone is getting stylistic here  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2007, 07:43 PM~7707192
> *elim church
> *


location ? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2007, 07:46 PM~7715564
> *location ? :biggrin:
> *


old galveston rd and wrinkler.. pass the rail road tracks on the left hand side..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i should go out of town more often.. brawd came over to give me special goodby. namean.  




























ah sic.. by da way... nice job in da Cotton Candy Cutty.. keep improving and i might let u do 68.. if i can afford u then. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 10:13 PM~7716877
> *i should go out of town more often..    brawd came over to give me special goodby.  namean.
> 
> 
> ...


bitch.. it aint cotton candy.. its magenta.. and thank u..
pss that braod this way too...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2007, 12:24 AM~7716940
> *bitch.. it aint cotton candy.. its magenta.. and thank u..
> pss that braod this way too...
> *


how much $ you talkin about?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 10:13 PM~7716877
> *i should go out of town more often..    brawd came over to give me special goodby.  namean.
> 
> 
> ...


if u would have daytons instead of chinas those pics , she wouldnt have any clothes on...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2007, 07:00 AM~7718113
> *if u would have daytons instead of chinas those pics , she wouldnt have any clothes on...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think I've seen her on myspace big sixty8pimp. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 06:28 AM~7718161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think I've seen her on myspace big sixty8pimp.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



link?

:dunno: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 18 2007, 07:33 AM~7718180
> *link?
> 
> :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: you already got hrnybrneye


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 06:40 AM~7718198
> *:uh:  you already got hrnybrneye
> *



:0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

post houston lows


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 18 2007, 07:41 AM~7718202
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


what time are you leaving playa?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 06:49 AM~7718222
> *what time are you leaving playa?
> *



after my going away "surprise" party here at work. probably around 2pm.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 18 2007, 07:52 AM~7718229
> *after my going away "surprise" party here at work. probably around 2pm.
> *


that's cool.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 18 2007, 05:49 AM~7718221
> *post houston lows
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 18 2007, 08:02 AM~7718261
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looks more like mexico, could be down harrisburg though :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 07:04 AM~7718268
> *looks more like mexico, could be down harrisburg though  :dunno:
> *



true


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 06:04 AM~7718268
> *looks more like mexico, could be down harrisburg though  :dunno:
> *


The way automotive customizing has been going homie, I've been thinking about taking it back to the real old school with a modern twist....

Candy coated Ox.................. that's right!........Candy coated Ox.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 18 2007, 07:21 AM~7718335
> *The way automotive customizing has been going homie, I've been thinking about taking it back to the real old school with a modern twist....
> 
> Candy coated Ox.................. that's right!........Candy coated Ox.
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2007, 06:00 AM~7718113
> *if u would have daytons instead of chinas those pics , she wouldnt have any clothes on...
> *


haha....man you ain't right....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 06:40 AM~7718198
> *:uh:  you already got hrnybrneye
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> > put in some work yesterday
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 07:31 AM~7718382
> *  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7718384


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 18 2007, 07:37 AM~7718414
> *
> *


  :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 07:38 AM~7718423
> *  :tongue:
> *



:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im ready to go home.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 18 2007, 07:41 AM~7718430
> *:happysad:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 08:38 AM~7718422
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7718384
> *


donks, slabs and lolows.... "open to all"!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 18 2007, 08:42 AM~7718437
> *donks, slabs and lolows.... "open to all"!
> *


i'm sure it will be mainly big rims & ricers


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 07:44 AM~7718446
> *i'm sure it will be mainly big rims & ricers
> *


choppas and swangas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 18 2007, 07:43 AM~7718441
> *getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...


"you all trying to chingalay me?"

Disclaimer: L.I.L. is lame... 

My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check. *YEA FKIN RIGHT*. :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2007, 08:45 AM~7718451
> *choppas and swangas
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 07:46 AM~7718460
> *
> My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check. YEA FKIN RIGHT. :nono:
> *



link?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 18 2007, 07:48 AM~7718467
> *link?
> *


lies.com


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 07:48 AM~7718470
> *lies.com
> *



so what time are you and ellie heading out?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2007, 07:51 AM~7718477
> *so what time are you and ellie heading out?
> *


after lunch. :ugh: :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 08:46 AM~7718460
> *
> 
> My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check. YEA THATS RIGHT. :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 07:55 AM~7718498
> *:uh:
> *


:buttkick:

no one can put me in check. i run shit!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 08:55 AM~7718499
> *:buttkick:
> 
> ellie can put me in check. he runs my shit!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 07:57 AM~7718505
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: :twak: 

LIES....ALL LIES!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone take pics of angel v's dually at the picnic this past weekend?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 07:58 AM~7718509
> *:roflmao: :nono: :twak:
> 
> LIES....ALL LIES!!!
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 07:59 AM~7718515
> *Anyone take pics of angel v's dually at the picnic this past weekend?
> 
> 
> ...


i saw it roll through the park...that bitch is clean....and someone was out there with a big ass ford f-450....custom paint job on it too....big ballin for real...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2007, 09:09 AM~7718554
> *i saw it roll through the park...that bitch is clean....and someone was out there with a big ass ford f-450....custom paint job on it too....big ballin for real...
> *


did you check out his interior?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 08:10 AM~7718557
> *did you check out his interior?
> *


no....i just saw it roll by....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2007, 05:00 AM~7718113
> *if u would have daytons instead of chinas those pics , she wouldnt have any clothes on...
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Jail inmate bolts and lands in Buffalo Bayou
By KEVIN MORAN

A newly arrested, handcuffed prisoner bolted as he was being taken to
the Harris County Jail and jumped about 30 feet into Buffalo Bayou
today, officials said.

The man was rescued and later told jailers "he noticed that the
detective he was with was wearing boots and he thought he could outrun
him," said sheriff's spokesman John Martin.

Michael Shepherd, 17, was arrested on a check forgery charge and
arrived at the inmate processing center on Commerce Street in downtown
Houston around 8:30 a.m., Martin said.

As he exited a sheriff's car, he bolted north across a parking lot
separated from the bayou's bank by a barrier.

"He jumped over the barrier and it was about a 30-foot drop down into
the bayou," Martin said. "I don't think he expected it."*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 18 2007, 06:21 AM~7718335
> *The way automotive customizing has been going homie, I've been thinking about taking it back to the real old school with a modern twist....
> 
> Candy coated Ox.................. that's right!........Candy coated Ox.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2007, 10:05 AM~7718865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i've seen that pic posted numerous times and never noticed a little chino where the engine should be. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 17 2007, 10:33 PM~7717025
> *how much $ you talkin about?
> *


candy coated mail box..


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 08:07 AM~7718881
> *i've seen that pic posted numerous times and never noticed a little chino where the engine should be.  :0
> *


 :angry: Hater :angry: Did they have a candy coated ox though?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 18 2007, 10:38 AM~7719072
> *:angry:  Hater  :angry:  Did they have a candy coated ox though?
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 18 2007, 09:38 AM~7719072
> *:angry:  Hater  :angry:  Did they have a candy coated ox though?
> *



throw some d's on it....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 05:40 AM~7718198
> *:uh:  you already got hrnybrneye
> *


MY PIPA HAS HONEYBRN!!!!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2007, 08:53 AM~7719187
> *throw some d's on it....
> *











:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

quiet in here 2day


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 08:59 AM~7718515
> *Anyone take pics of angel v's dually at the picnic this past weekend?
> 
> 
> ...


see that ***** on irvington getting clowned on by the crown vic with switches on it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 17 2007, 08:44 PM~7714950
> *Whats the deal Slimmmmmm.
> *


nothin just chillin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2007, 07:00 AM~7718113
> *if u would have daytons instead of chinas those pics , she wouldnt have any clothes on...
> *


if you had a set of zeniths she might drop it like it hot with no cloths on


----------



## BAGGED04 (Apr 18, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 11:36 AM~7719483
> *see that ***** on irvington getting clowned on by the crown vic with switches on it
> *


the 4 door vic?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 11:41 AM~7719513
> *the 4 door vic?
> *


yep not like they made a two door


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 11:42 AM~7719520
> *yep not like they made a two door
> *


You sure about that?










A 1985 Ford LTD Crown Victoria coupe.


----------



## BAGGED04 (Apr 18, 2007)

WUZ UP HAMN33ZY

-FIRME C.C.-


----------



## PedroF (Mar 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

b"I"g things happenin today in the lowriding world :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I saw a lowrider today. Was a broad too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clean primered regal. did it have switches for dee beetches? i've seen that around.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2007, 11:52 AM~7719595
> *I saw a lowrider today. Was a broad too.
> 
> 
> ...


cable truck gettin repoed lololol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 11:44 AM~7719527
> *You sure about that?
> 
> 
> ...


but more commonly known as the LTD thats what its call so right back atchaaaaaaa suckaaaaaaaa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 11:58 AM~7719629
> *but more commonly known as the LTD thats what its call so right back atchaaaaaaa suckaaaaaaaa
> *


Still a crown victoria SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 11:59 AM~7719632
> *Still a crown victoria SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh well


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 12:00 PM~7719636
> *oh well
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 10:53 AM~7719601
> *clean primered regal.  did it have switches for dee beetches?  i've seen that around.
> *


Didn't look like it. Only low I saw all day and been drivin since 6 from downtown to. Galveston and kemah.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 10:55 AM~7719616
> *cable truck gettin repoed    lololol
> *


Ha. Na its going to a mechanic. I was pulling in he was leaving. 

Looks funny tho.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 09:53 AM~7719601
> *clean primered regal.
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2007, 12:03 PM~7719660
> *Didn't look like it. Only low I saw all day and been drivin since 6 from downtown to. Galveston and kemah.
> *


hey fool. need you to check on something for me. hechame un telefonazo.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2007, 12:05 PM~7719677
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


That's the way Houston rolls


----------



## BAGGED04 (Apr 18, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 10:07 AM~7719683
> *That's the way Houston rolls
> *


Not all homie...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2007, 12:16 PM~7719750
> *Not all homie...
> *


I know Capitan, I'm just being sarcastic


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 10:17 AM~7719754
> *I know Capitan, I'm just being sarcastic
> *


no you being a hater...lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 18 2007, 12:23 PM~7719803
> *no you being a hater...lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 11:17 AM~7719754
> *I know Capitan, I'm just being sarcastic
> *


Or bull shit 20s+


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2007, 12:25 PM~7719826
> *Or bull shit 20s+
> *


trudat. been noticing a lot of people selling their used big rims in craigslist as of late. guess it's a passing fad.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 11:43 AM~7719939
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2007, 12:59 PM~7720031
> *
> *


What's up homie...........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 12:02 PM~7720054
> *What's up homie...........
> *


chilling mayne whats up with u?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 12:28 PM~7720208
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 01:28 PM~7720208
> *
> *


 :wave: What's up Hny Brn?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2007, 01:03 PM~7720057
> *chilling mayne whats up with u?
> *


Same thang here chillin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 01:28 PM~7720208
> *
> *


ellie is gone, don't cry keep your head up.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 01:32 PM~7720237
> *ellie is gone, don't cry keep your head up.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 01:34 PM~7720245
> *:0
> *


she's been emailing on how she misses ellie and soo on. i tell her, don't worry mija, you still got sixty8imp


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 12:50 PM~7720317
> *she's been emailing on how she misses ellie and soo on.  i tell her, don't worry mija, you still got sixty8imp
> *



there's always myspace......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 01:50 PM~7720317
> *she's been emailing on how she misses ellie and soo on.  i tell her, don't worry mija, you still got sixty8imp
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Sixty8imp couldn't get a lunch date with her.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2007, 01:51 PM~7720323
> *there's always myspace......
> *


I'm sure that's where they got to know each other more. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 01:53 PM~7720328
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sixty8imp couldn't get a lunch date with her.........
> *


quit hatin'! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2007, 12:29 PM~7720219
> *:0
> *


moving sucks! :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 12:30 PM~7720225
> *:wave: What's up Hny Brn?
> *


whats up C.P. :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 12:32 PM~7720237
> *ellie is gone, don't cry keep your head up.
> *


:tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 12:50 PM~7720317
> *she's been emailing on how she misses ellie and soo on.  i tell her, don't worry mija, you still got sixty8imp
> *


:roflmao: youre a dayum fool! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2007, 12:51 PM~7720323
> *there's always myspace......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 01:57 PM~7720371
> *:roflmao: youre a dayum fool! :twak: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 01:53 PM~7720340
> *quit hatin'!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: I'm not hatin, but lunch at McDonald's............ :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 12:53 PM~7720328
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sixty8imp couldn't get a lunch date with her.........
> *


when? friday? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 12:53 PM~7720331
> *I'm sure that's where they got to know each other more.  LOL
> *


:angel:

:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 01:55 PM~7720355
> *whats up C.P. :wave:
> *


Enjoying the nice day. Might have to take the car out for a roll................ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 01:59 PM~7720384
> *when? friday? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


Yep.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 01:00 PM~7720395
> *Enjoying the nice day. Might have to take the car out for a roll................ :biggrin:
> *


  

its nice out today. yesterday was the kinda weather you stay in bed all day.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 01:00 PM~7720399
> *Yep.
> *


 :0 he told you he asked me out to lunch on this friday? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:00 PM~7720402
> *
> 
> its nice out today. yesterday was the kinda weather you stay in bed all day.
> *


Ramon Ayala manana. Vas a ir?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:00 PM~7720402
> *
> 
> its nice out today. yesterday was the kinda weather you stay in bed all day.
> *


It was the same here...And I did stay it bed all day yesterday.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:01 PM~7720411
> *:0 he told you he asked me out to lunch on this friday? :roflmao:
> *


I meaning the day that he took off of work wrong day.

I guess something was let out of the bag............. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 01:02 PM~7720416
> *Ramon Ayala manana.  Vas a ir?
> *


i want to but friday im going to see julieta venegas and sat im going to the latin kings of comedy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 01:04 PM~7720436
> *It was the same here...And I did stay it bed all day yesterday.........
> *


me too. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 02:02 PM~7720416
> *Ramon Ayala manana.  Vas a ir?
> *


  Something about 2morrow????????????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 01:05 PM~7720450
> *i want to but friday im going to see julieta venegas and sat im going to the latin kings of comedy.
> *


she has to do something to keep her mind off him.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 01:05 PM~7720448
> *I meaning the day that he took off of work wrong day.
> 
> I guess something was let out of the bag............. :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

that was yesterday!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

wheres the latin kings of com going to be at


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 18 2007, 01:07 PM~7720464
> *she has to do something to keep her mind off him.....
> *


si.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:06 PM~7720457
> *me too. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:05 PM~7720450
> *i want to but friday im going to see julieta venegas and sat im going to the latin kings of comedy.
> *


Damn, ellie leaves and you start going out again. Women. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 18 2007, 01:07 PM~7720469
> *wheres the latin kings of com going to be at
> *


verizon wireless theater.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 18 2007, 02:07 PM~7720469
> *wheres the latin kings of com going to be at
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry7720473


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:07 PM~7720468
> *:0 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> that was yesterday!!!
> *


My bad. So now I get hit up side the head.............. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 01:08 PM~7720473
> *Damn, ellie leaves and you start going out again.  Women.  :angry:
> *


 :0 thats what he gets for leaving! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 01:09 PM~7720486
> *I bad. So now I get hit up side the head.............. :uh:
> *


:roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:09 PM~7720487
> *:0 thats what he gets for leaving! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


<s>My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check</s>


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 01:10 PM~7720496
> *<s>My boy sixfoSS got hrnybrneyz in check</s>
> *


already.com

i told ya latin! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:10 PM~7720494
> *:roflmao:   :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 01:09 PM~7720487
> *:0 thats what he gets for leaving! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



damn....and the ***** just barely left....and already she's in the pedos....

poor ellie.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:08 PM~7720483
> *verizon wireless theater.
> *


oh take me wicha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 18 2007, 01:38 PM~7720678
> *damn....and the ***** just barely left....and already she's in the pedos....
> 
> poor ellie.......
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 01:59 PM~7720792
> *oh take me wicha
> *


pics? :ugh:

:roflmao: j.k.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 03:19 PM~7720938
> *  :biggrin:
> *


  I have to roll out to Houston to catch you rollin............. :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dena any good news from southwest cadillac


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 11:55 AM~7720345
> *moving sucks! :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


THE ALABAMA BLACKSNAKE NEEDS TO UNCOILED!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 03:20 PM~7720942
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: j.k.!!! :biggrin:
> *


no pics its a blind date suckaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 02:45 PM~7721116
> * I have to roll out to Houston to catch you rollin............. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 18 2007, 03:09 PM~7721305
> *THE ALABAMA BLACKSNAKE NEEDS TO UNCOILED!!!!!
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 03:42 PM~7721515
> *no pics its a blind date suckaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 02:54 PM~7721593
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


CAN'T HANG?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2007, 04:54 PM~7721589
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'll let you know when I come to Houston............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 04:42 PM~7721515
> *no pics its a blind date suckaaaaaaaaa
> *


Look for the tall slim dude with the red bubble with the LT1 up the hood and rollin...............ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 05:13 PM~7721708
> *Look for the tall slim dude with the red bubble with the LT1 up the hood and rollin...............ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's........
> *


:thumbsup: Z's im on'em haters they wont'em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what u slimm u wanna race caprices???? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 05:17 PM~7721739
> *what u slimm u wanna race caprices???? :biggrin:
> *


naw ***** i got the small LT1 the 4.3 shit ***** aint going nowhere wit dat shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

u already know i got the big boy with a couple tricks done..and u already know its runs


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 05:20 PM~7721765
> *u already know i got the big boy with a couple tricks done..and u already know its runs
> *


yep yep


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats going down in htown ????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 04:26 PM~7721802
> *whats going down in htown ????
> *



swangas and vogues....and big blades on everything.... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 05:26 PM~7721802
> *whats going down in htown ????
> *


RIVISTYLE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 05:33 PM~7721845
> *RIVISTYLE
> 
> *


again! :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 18 2007, 04:33 PM~7721845
> *RIVISTYLE
> 
> *





> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 04:52 PM
> QUOTE(JUSTDEEZ @ Apr 18 2007, 05:33 PM)
> RIVISTYLE
> 
> ...



the price has quadrupled for you bitches now :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 05:16 PM~7721735
> *:thumbsup: Z's im on'em haters they wont'em
> *


 :biggrin: Sixty8imp say's he got the CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCc's... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 05:26 PM~7721802
> *whats going down in htown ????
> *


U still in Cali ?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

yea will be back in 3 weeks

working on some thangs.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 07:18 PM~7722543
> *yea will be back in 3 weeks
> 
> working on some thangs.
> *


Cool............Don't bring a hopper back Houston not ready for lift off........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 05:20 PM~7722551
> *Cool............Don't bring a hopper back Houston not ready for lift off........ :biggrin:
> *



i got a single doin 75 inches homie :0 workin on a double now :biggrin: and i got my caprice thats need a new frame already cracked it when i got it.. houston aint ready... :biggrin: :biggrin: but htown keep doin ya thang...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 06:23 PM~7722573
> *i got a single doin 75 inches homie  :0  workin on a double now :biggrin:  and i got my caprice thats need a new frame already cracked it when i got it.. houston aint ready...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but htown keep doin ya thang...
> *


outta towner gonna put us to shame


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2007, 05:25 PM~7722585
> *outta towner gonna put us to shame
> *



never that i live in htown now...i havent even brought any of my cars there yet.. almost did for hataproof but i see its out of service for a while.. i got a candy painted caprice in htown im tryna race slim with b4 it gets redone


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 06:27 PM~7722602
> *never that i live in htown now...i havent even brought any of my cars there yet.. almost did for hataproof but i see its out of service for a while.. i  got a candy painted caprice in htown im tryna race slim with b4 it gets redone
> *


 :0 

we need more high quality rides around bringem wit ya


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2007, 05:36 PM~7722660
> *:0
> 
> we need more high quality rides around bringem wit ya
> *


shit the cleanest ride i got is my 94 caprice and the frame is cracked all others are hoppers... the double will be clean bcuz its never been out yet.. :biggrin: ut im not bringing them to htown just yet bcuz the lowrider scene aint shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i got my 96 caprice out there for anyone who wanna friendly race :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

when do u want to race when u get back from cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

yea thats cool... :biggrin: what u running??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 07:32 PM~7723053
> * the double will be clean bcuz its never been out yet.. :biggrin:  ut im not bringing them to htown just yet bcuz the lowrider scene aint shit
> *


well that aint helping either :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what u want me to bring the dually or my gmc


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 18 2007, 06:42 PM~7723170
> *what u want me to bring the dually or my gmc
> *



its up to u my caprice is stock... so bring what u want ill run it anyway...i aint never scared :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2007, 06:42 PM~7723165
> *well that aint helping either :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



yea i know im lowriding in la now so im good... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

come on bro i know that caprice is not stock


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 18 2007, 06:45 PM~7723197
> *come on bro i know that caprice is not stock
> *


all stock ask slimmm :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i will bring the dually i take the bottle of it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

all stock on stocks :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: stock against stock


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 07:23 PM~7722573
> *i got a single doin 75 inches homie  :0  workin on a double now :biggrin:  and i got my caprice thats need a new frame already cracked it when i got it.. houston aint ready...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but htown keep doin ya thang...
> *


 :0 They need some comp in Dallas. Same person keeps winning at all the hops...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 08:43 PM~7723176
> *...i aint never scared :biggrin:
> *


Bone Crusher.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 08:32 PM~7723053
> *shit the cleanest ride i got is my 94 caprice and the frame is cracked all others are hoppers... the double will be clean bcuz its never been out yet.. :biggrin:  ut im not bringing them to htown just yet bcuz the lowrider scene aint shit
> *


Come out to Dallas either on May 20 or 27 and you'll see what the lowrider scene is like here.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 18 2007, 06:49 PM~7723236
> *:thumbsup: stock against stock
> *


u ready for me to get down..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i aint no traveling hopper...lol... but they can come to la while im here...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 18 2007, 06:49 PM~7723236
> *:thumbsup: stock against stock
> *


well lets do it ...i still have your number at the housewhen i get back i will call


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

UH OH I SMELL A BEEFED UP LT1 UNDER SOMEBODY HOOD??????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nope all stock... was doing burnouts at marcustoms a while back.... :biggrin: only bcuz it was a dirt road i was on... :uh: lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 07:28 PM~7723640
> *nope all stock... was doing burnouts at marcustoms a while back.... :biggrin: only bcuz it was a dirt road i was on... :uh: lol
> *


HMMMMM REALLY SHIT I BEEN WORKIN THERE FOR LIKE TWO MONTHS WHEN WERE U THERE?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

more than two months ago... slim was there :biggrin: i got a bucket caprice probably overheat at the starting line


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

FUCK ALL THATSHIT I'LL WALK BOTH OF YALL IN THE Q 45


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

I ran into a black 5.0 on 18 inch k/o's 4.6 it took a dodge viper by 4 car lengths. He poped the hood shit it had twin turbos! uffin: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 07:34 PM~7723701
> *FUCK ALL THATSHIT I'LL WALK BOTH OF YALL IN THE Q 45
> *


lets run them :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN I FELL ASLEEP AND LEFT MY COMP ON


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 07:34 PM~7723701
> *FUCK ALL THATSHIT I'LL WALK BOTH OF YALL IN THE Q 45
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: NO BUDDY U DONT WANT THE GREEN GOBLIN LT1 UP IN YO ASSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 07:35 PM~7723725
> *DAMN I FELL ASLEEP AND LEFT MY COMP ON
> *



stay off that lean slimm... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 07:32 PM~7723681
> *more than two months ago... slim was there  :biggrin: i got a bucket caprice probably overheat at the starting line
> *


HMMMM IM A LIL CURIOUS NOW


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

:biggrin: i like the low n slow myself homie :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Apr 18 2007, 09:34 PM~7723710
> *I ran into a black 5.0 on 18 inch k/o's 4.6 it took a dodge viper by 4 car lengths. He poped the hood shit it had twin turbos! uffin:  uffin:
> *


I SEEN THOSE SWAPS BEFORE MY UNCLE HAD A TWIN TURBO GN..... HE HIT THE WALL IN ONE OF THOSE 8 SEC SHOOTOUTS MATCHES HE BOUGHT THA MUSTANG AND IS NOW SWAPING EVERYTHING OVER....... ITS SUPPOSE TO POST SUM IMPRESSIVE TIMES


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 07:37 PM~7723757
> *HMMMM IM A LIL CURIOUS NOW
> *



it was at night me and me bro brought it u there to try to get it bagged but mark wasnt talkin right... so my bro ran it up and down the road and we took off.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 09:37 PM~7723743
> *stay off that lean slimm... :0
> *


YEA TOYOTA WORKIN THE HELL OUT A ***** I GOTTA A NEW BOSS SO NOW I GOTTA WORK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> YEA TOYOTA WORKIN THE HELL OUT A ***** I GOTTA A NEW BOSS SO NOW I GOTTA WORK
> [/quote...
> 
> 
> hook a brotha up with a job...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 07:40 PM~7723790
> *it was at night me and me bro brought it u there to try to get it bagged but mark wasnt talkin right... so my bro ran it up and down the road and we took off.
> *


YEA SOUND LIKE MARK TO ME TATS ABOUT RIGHT DID EVER GET IT BAGGED?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> > YEA TOYOTA WORKIN THE HELL OUT A ***** I GOTTA A NEW BOSS SO NOW I GOTTA WORK
> > [/quote...
> > hook a brotha up with a job...
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 07:44 PM~7723818
> *YEA SOUND LIKE MARK TO ME TATS ABOUT RIGHT DID EVER GET IT BAGGED?
> *


 nope... was gonnat ake it next door but thats messed up... so no bags for now


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 07:49 PM~7723865
> *nope... was gonnat ake it next door but thats messed up... so no bags for now
> *


SHIT U SHOULDVE GOTA DO WAT U GOTA DO U WOULDNT BE THE FIRST ONE TO DO THAT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 07:51 PM~7723875
> *SHIT U SHOULDVE GOTA DO WAT U GOTA DO U WOULDNT BE THE FIRST ONE TO DO THAT
> *



naw not my style...not trippin aint been in that car in for ever anyway ...never drive it... ask slimm... car looks like it was sitting in a dirt field..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 07:53 PM~7723894
> *naw not my style...not trippin aint been in that car in for ever anyway ...never drive it... ask slimm... car looks like it was sitting in a dirt field..
> *


I HEAR YA ACTUALLY WE JUST DID A 96 IMPALA (REALLY MY BOY JACOB DID IT ALL WIT MINOR HELP FROM ME) AT THE SHOP CAME OUT NICE AND IN A WEEK. SOUNDS LIKE U NEED TO BRING IT OUT AND BLOW THE DUST OF THAT BITCH


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 07:59 PM~7723936
> *I HEAR YA ACTUALLY WE JUST DID A 96 IMPALA (REALLY MY BOY JACOB DID IT ALL WIT MINOR HELP FROM ME) AT THE SHOP CAME OUT NICE AND IN A WEEK. SOUNDS LIKE U NEED TO BRING IT OUT AND BLOW THE DUST OF THAT BITCH
> *



oh its coming out with the dust on it for cartier... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 08:01 PM~7723947
> *oh its coming out with the dust on it for cartier... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ILL BE IN THE BACK TRYIN TO CATCH UP WIT MY LT1 CUZ I KNOW YALLS AINT STOCK


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2007, 01:34 PM~7675999
> *Damn, Individuals doing it big, Latin Kustoms doing it big also, Oldies picking up the pace also.  Macalac, you need to cut out the plywood and step up the game in the club.
> *


yea rrriiiiggghhhhtttttttt we will see i kno something yall dont kno         :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 08:03 PM~7723961
> *:0  :0  :0 ILL BE IN THE BACK TRYIN TO CATCH UP WIT MY LT1 CUZ I KNOW YALLS AINT STOCK
> *


  its all for fun.... but really mine is stock


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 08:04 PM~7723977
> * its all for fun.... but really mine is stock
> *


MMMMMM WELL IN THAT CASE ILLBE RIGHT NEXT TO YALL IN THE FLEETWOOD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 08:06 PM~7723997
> *MMMMMM WELL IN THAT CASE ILLBE RIGHT NEXT TO YALL IN THE FLEETWOOD
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SLIM WILL BE STUCK IN THE BACK WIT HIS KNOCK OF FAKE 4.3 LT1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 08:11 PM~7724034
> *SLIM WILL BE STUCK IN THE BACK WIT HIS KNOCK OF FAKE 4.3 LT1 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



its not fake...my engine just has kids :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 08:13 PM~7724044
> *its not fake...my engine just has kids :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slimm still the homie... and his caprice s gonna knock em dead... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 08:30 PM~7724137
> *slimm still the homie... and his caprice s gonna knock em dead... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA DATS MY NIG AND U AINT LYING BOUT HIS BUBBLE ONLY IF HIS LAZY ASS GET OUT THERE AND PUT IT TOGETHER SO WE CAN RIDE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 10:11 PM~7724034
> *SLIM WILL BE STUCK IN THE BACK WIT HIS KNOCK OF FAKE 4.3 LT1 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHUT UP FAGALAC


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE THE ASS GRABER MISSED ONE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 10:33 PM~7724169
> *YEA DATS MY NIG AND U AINT LYING BOUT HIS BUBBLE ONLY IF HIS LAZY ASS GET OUT THERE AND PUT IT TOGETHER SO WE CAN RIDE
> *


WORKED ON IT MORE TODAY BUT CANT GO ANY FURTHER CUZ I GOTTA GO GET THE CARPET BEFORE I CAN PUT THE SEATS IN TAKES TWO WEEKS THOUGH


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 08:39 PM~7724220
> *WORKED ON IT MORE TODAY BUT CANT GO ANY FURTHER CUZ I GOTTA GO GET THE CARPET BEFORE I CAN PUT THE SEATS IN TAKES TWO WEEKS THOUGH
> *


WOMP WOMP BUT ALL THE SEATS IN AND MATCHING NOW?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 10:40 PM~7724230
> *WOMP WOMP BUT ALL THE SEATS IN AND MATCHING NOW?
> *


NOPE BUT THEY ALL THE SAME COLOR


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 08:59 PM~7724349
> *NOPE BUT THEY ALL THE SAME COLOR
> *


KOO MAN I GOT ME A BATTERY BUT THAT BITCH WORSE THAN THE OTHER ONE WE TRIED THE OTHER DAY SO NOCRANK TODAY :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DIVA........ CAR LOOKIN NICE


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 08:07 PM~7724398
> *DIVA........ CAR LOOKIN NICE
> *


 Thanks! :biggrin: I can't keep the smile off my face!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

A SLIM U GOING TO THAT SHOW IN ELIM CHURCH ????????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

EL COMP............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 09:11 PM~7724435
> *EL COMP............
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE BEYONCE SAID TIME TO UPGRADE HOMIE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 11:08 PM~7724413
> *A SLIM U GOING TO THAT SHOW IN ELIM CHURCH ????????
> *


NAW IM CHILL AT THE HOUSE I GOTTA FIX MY CRV


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 11:11 PM~7724435
> *EL COMP............
> 
> *


That not comp for you homie. U'rs is going to be cleaner......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 11:08 PM~7724404
> *Thanks! :biggrin: I can't keep the smile off my face!
> *


What'z up Diva did you see the pick of the interior that kinda goes with your car?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 18 2007, 11:08 PM~7724404
> *Thanks! :biggrin: I can't keep the smile off my face!
> *


PINK DISH WHEELS WOULD SET IT OFF


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what it do slim... :biggrin: dont wanna start no trouble...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 11:20 PM~7724512
> *PINK DISH WHEELS WOULD SET IT OFF
> *


Nicely.............. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 11:20 PM~7724514
> *what it do slim... waiting for new frame... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

rides good


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I see the night crew is working................ :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 09:20 PM~7724514
> *what it do slim... waiting for new frame... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SO IS THAT THE ONE THAT GOT SOME INCHES UNDER IT?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 11:25 PM~7724568
> *I see the night crew is working................ :biggrin:
> *


SHIT I CANT GO TO SLEEP I FELL ASLEEP AT ABOUT 6 AND I CANT GO BACK TO SLEEP


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 09:27 PM~7724584
> *SO IS THAT THE ONE THAT GOT SOME INCHES UNDER IT?
> *



nope... :biggrin: its a cutty


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 11:27 PM~7724586
> *SHIT I CANT GO TO SLEEP I FELL ASLEEP AT ABOUT 6 AND I CANT GO BACK TO SLEEP
> *


I take my nap around that time and get back up around 10pm and up til 4am....... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 11:28 PM~7724594
> *nope... :biggrin: its a cutty
> *


I should have sold you the LS. I found another project I want in Cali.......... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slim i just sent u a clip to ur phone :biggrin: let em know what it do


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SHIT ME TOO I FELL SLEEP FOR BOUTTHREE HOURS NOW I FEEL LIKE IM WIRED O SOMITN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 09:30 PM~7724610
> *I should have sold you the LS. I found another project I want in Cali.......... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


where in cali is it... might be able to do somethin... ths is what i picked up...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 11:33 PM~7724639
> *where in cali is it... might be able to do somethin... ths is what i picked up...
> 
> *


In Brawley.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 09:34 PM~7724649
> *In Brawley.
> *



caddy?? my boy got a 82 for sale 3500...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 11:35 PM~7724660
> *caddy?? my boy got a 82 for sale 3500...
> *


Something a little different that I will keep under wraps.......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 09:38 PM~7724685
> *Something a little different that I will keep under wraps.......... :biggrin:
> *



 i got ya


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEA YEA


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 11:39 PM~7724696
> *  i got ya
> *


That would be nice in Texas......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 11:39 PM~7724700
> *YEA YEA
> *


U'r still our homie Slimmmmmmmmmmmmm........... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 09:40 PM~7724713
> *That would be nice in Texas......... :biggrin:
> *


i agree pm sent


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2007, 11:42 PM~7724740
> *i agree pm sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 09:39 PM~7724700
> *YEA YEA
> *


HEY U BEEN WANTIN TO FLIP A CAR FOR SOME MULA GET DANNY CUTTY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2007, 11:44 PM~7724751
> *HEY U BEEN WANTIN TO FLIP A CAR FOR SOME MULA GET DANNY CUTTY
> *


I THINK IMA DO THAT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 09:45 PM~7724766
> *I THINK IMA DO THAT
> *


SHIT ILL HELP U GET THAT BITCH RUNIN AND THE BAMMMMMM! FO SALE BITCH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 18 2007, 07:00 AM~7718113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 someone say race caprices? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man hold up.. my primo here in valley said ya'll aint doing shyt til you got a diamond plate grill on ur lawnmower..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

word on the street is FONZY is in town doing some work, not sure of what kind but i know he will be here for a few days, he will be doing tats. out of respect i will not post his whereabouts but you can PM for info.

no groupies please im sure hes busy as it is.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 19 2007, 06:09 AM~7725779
> *word on the street is FONZY is in town doing some work, not sure of what kind but i know he will be here for a few days, he will be doing tats. out of respect i will not post his whereabouts but you can PM for info.
> 
> no groupies please im sure hes busy as it is.
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good moenin all H-town ridaz!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 19 2007, 07:08 AM~7725842
> *Good moenin all H-town ridaz!
> *


what da fk so good about it?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 05:08 AM~7725843
> *what da fk so good about it?
> *


Everything!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 06:08 AM~7725843
> *what da fk so good about it?
> *


When you wake up to take on another day its a good day already.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 18 2007, 08:18 PM~7724493
> *What'z up Diva did you see the pick of the interior that kinda goes with your car?
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I checked it out! Looks nice. I'm not sure what colors I want to use??? The lighter pink does look good!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 08:20 PM~7724512
> *PINK DISH WHEELS WOULD SET IT OFF
> *


 My rims are brand new. Had them for over a year but they didn't have tires. My husband bought them in 05 for me on Christmas. Maybe next year! But I agree i'm sure they would look good!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 19 2007, 07:22 AM~7725865
> *Yeah I checked it out! Looks nice. I'm not sure what colors I want to use??? The lighter pink does look good!
> *


u need a cotton candy machin in the trunk.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. i picked up the goodies i was down here for :biggrin: .. headed back to htown in a few minutes.. holla @ ya'll nigguhz lata.


deuce


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 04:27 AM~7725873
> *u need a cotton candy machin in the trunk.
> *


 Right! So I could make a lil chump change to buy those rims! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Well I’ve decided Im gonna put swangas on my ride b/c Im not gonna cut it, I should just SLAB it!!! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 06:52 AM~7726110
> *Well I’ve decided Im gonna put swangas on my ride b/c Im not gonna cut it, I should just SLAB it!!! :uh:
> *


might as well


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2007, 09:34 PM~7723701
> *FUCK ALL THATSHIT I'LL WALK BOTH OF YALL IN THE Q 45
> *


i'll take all 3 of you with the grand national :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 18 2007, 10:03 PM~7723965
> *yea rrriiiiggghhhhtttttttt we will see i kno something yall dont kno                  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 09:30 AM~7726273
> *might as well
> *


Your right Kenny.... Your always right....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 08:30 AM~7726273
> *might as well
> *


 :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 19 2007, 07:22 AM~7725865
> *Yeah I checked it out! Looks nice. I'm not sure what colors I want to use??? The lighter pink does look good!
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 19 2007, 07:24 AM~7725866
> *My rims are brand new. Had them for over a year but they didn't have tires. My husband bought them in 05 for me on Christmas. Maybe next year! But I agree i'm sure they would look good!
> *


I bet mine would match :dunno: .... let me know when you're ready ... I'm putting my rims up for sale :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2007, 10:11 AM~7726554
> *I bet mine would match :dunno: .... let me know when you're ready ... I'm putting my rims up for sale  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 10:16 AM~7726600
> *:0
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2007, 10:37 AM~7726767
> * :thumbsup:
> *


got to do what you got to do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 18 2007, 06:51 PM~7722382
> *the price has quadrupled for you bitches now :angry:
> *


That ass wasn't worth it. LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

www.cce.org


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 11:36 AM~7727190
> *www.cce.org
> *


nice site.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 10:48 AM~7727289
> *not even gonna click
> 
> :uh:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

whos rollin to Victoria this Sunday for car show?? EMPIRE...will be there...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 19 2007, 01:08 PM~7727806
> *whos rollin to Victoria this Sunday for car show?? EMPIRE...will be there...
> *


Nah too far.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2007, 08:11 AM~7726554
> *I bet mine would match :dunno: .... let me know when you're ready ... I'm putting my rims up for sale  :0
> *













KNOW WHAT IM SAYIN?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 07:47 AM~7726386
> *Your right Kenny.... Your always right....
> *


WELL, AINT IT SUPPOSED TO BE A LOWRIDER??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 01:29 PM~7727931
> *WELL, AINT IT SUPPOSED TO BE A LOWRIDER??
> *


Aint your town car supposed to be a airport shuttle? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 11:33 AM~7727971
> *Aint your town car supposed to be a airport shuttle? :uh:
> *


wow so sensitive


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 01:35 PM~7727980
> *wow so sensitive
> *


Im on my rag :biggrin:  you may be bleeeeeeeeedin but you aint ragin!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 11:38 AM~7728007
> *Im on my rag :biggrin:   you may be bleeeeeeeeedin but you aint ragin!!!
> *


remember its like PMS, only temporary


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 19 2007, 11:41 AM~7728032
> *:roflmao:
> *


so u find that funny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2007, 12:43 PM~7728050
> *so u find that funny
> *


 :yes: 

whats up sic? :wave: the car came out tite. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 19 2007, 11:44 AM~7728058
> *:yes:
> 
> whats up sic? :wave:  the car came out tite. :thumbsup:
> *


sup foo... wats good

thanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2007, 12:46 PM~7728073
> *sup foo... wats  good
> 
> thanks
> *


not much. same ole same ole. 

what bout you? got your next job ready?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Im posting this everywhere TEXAS LOWRIDERS can see it......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

post a pic of the cutout


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 19 2007, 11:49 AM~7728115
> *Im posting this everywhere TEXAS LOWRIDERS can see it......
> 
> 
> ...


Asking $2000.00 OBO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 01:41 PM~7728035
> *remember its like PMS, only temporary
> *


So trade in that airport taxi and show these foo's how to do it!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 11:53 AM~7728148
> *So trade in that airport taxi and show these foo's how to do it!!
> *


you didnt know thats already in the works???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 01:54 PM~7728163
> *you didnt know thats already in the works???
> *


remember you wont speek to me anymore  how am I supposed to find out these things? Frankie told me you dont like me anymore


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 19 2007, 11:47 AM~7728091
> *not much. same ole same ole.
> 
> what bout you? got your next job ready?
> *


SAME SHIT.. DIFFERENT DAY..
NEXT PROJECT IS READY WHEN HE IS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2007, 02:00 PM~7728218
> *SAME SHIT.. DIFFERENT DAY..
> NEXT PROJECT IS READY WHEN HE IS
> *


n your hustle in h-town.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2007, 01:00 PM~7728218
> *SAME SHIT.. DIFFERENT DAY..
> NEXT PROJECT IS READY WHEN HE IS
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

2 Members: mac2lac, low 86 regal

what's up homie............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 09:30 AM~7726273
> *might as well
> *


x2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 03:46 PM~7729059
> *x2
> *


is the 68 cut? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2007, 03:50 PM~7729089
> *is the 68 cut? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2007, 01:50 PM~7729089
> *is the 68 cut? :scrutinize:
> *


its gettin cut.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 02:32 PM~7728466
> *
> *


Ken wont even talk to me unless hes insulting me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 04:15 PM~7729301
> *Ken wont even talk to me unless hes insulting me
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2007, 04:24 PM~7729365
> *
> *


hes bleeeeeedin!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2007, 03:50 PM~7729089
> *is the 68 cut? :scrutinize:
> *


will be.. might even let you and liv4lacs come watch..

give a damn about value.. i'll cut up a classic like it owes me $


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 04:34 PM~7729462
> *will be..    might even let you and liv4lacs come watch..
> 
> give a damn about value..  i'll cut up a classic like it owes me $
> *


I bet you can show Dena and I a thing or 2 huh? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 04:39 PM~7729509
> *I bet you can show Dena and I a thing or 2 huh?  :uh:
> *


only if ya'll take notes


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 04:34 PM~7729462
> *will be..    might even let you and liv4lacs come watch..
> 
> give a damn about value..  i'll cut up a classic like it owes me $
> *



SUCKAAAAAAAA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 04:41 PM~7729518
> *only if ya'll take notes
> *


 :cheesy: 






























:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hallmark should hire me.. peep da signature..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 04:44 PM~7729544
> *hallmark should hire me..  peep da signature..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 03:34 PM~7729462
> *will be..    might even let you and liv4lacs come watch..
> 
> give a damn about value..  i'll cut up a classic like it owes me $
> *



sounds like a plan


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 04:39 PM~7729509
> *I bet you can show Dena and I a thing or 2 huh?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 04:44 PM~7729544
> *hallmark should hire me..  peep da signature..
> *


Send me one of those hallmark cards in the mail!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 04:34 PM~7729462
> *will be..    might even let you and liv4lacs come watch..
> 
> give a damn about value..  i'll cut up a classic like it owes me $
> *


took you long enough ....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 19 2007, 05:17 PM~7729763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plans for 68 got put on hold while i upgraded my daily.. but things back on track now. 

dont' wanna say what tricks i got up my sleeve.. but lets just say.. my bedroom stacked azz high in goodies.. and still got a long shopping list to work on..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 19 2007, 03:57 PM~7729982
> *i wouldn't waste the postage..cause you still wont get it..
> plans for 68 got put on hold while i upgraded my daily..  but things back on track now.
> 
> ...


 i know everything your doing.. fucker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2007, 06:32 PM~7730229
> *i know everything your doing.. fucker
> *


shhhh.. don't tell em about the candy pink tiger stripe paint job.. suppose to be secret.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reowwww


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 19 2007, 03:17 PM~7729768
> *took you long enough ....
> *


ha, youre one to talk. how long u been working on that beat wood about 3 years. so far im 4 months in and im gettin ready to knock you out the show circuit. see you in july


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 08:10 PM~7730905
> *ha, youre one to talk. how long u been working on that beat wood about 3 years. so far im 4 months in and im gettin ready to knock you out the show circuit. see you in july
> *


dis ****** trippin


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 12:00 PM~7728210
> *remember you wont speek to me anymore    how am I supposed to find out these things? Frankie told me you dont like me anymore
> *



HOW I GET IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS LOVERS QUARRAL?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up fankie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 06:52 PM~7731244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOUSTON CANT FUCK WITH THIS !!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 08:10 PM~7730905
> *ha, youre one to talk. how long u been working on that beat wood about 3 years. so far im 4 months in and im gettin ready to knock you out the show circuit. see you in july
> *


you forgot to mention.. i have HAD a lifted car before.. can't say same for some other people around here. :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 08:54 PM~7731265
> *HOUSTON CANT FUCK WITH THIS !!!
> *


so the fuck what wo cares....the car is clean we know that. enough already.......its the only one on the streets of houston.....brian's good people but damn dude why is it so inportant to u??????every time i go to brians house i see it ive seen it in showroom condition and the way it is now . i have no idea what brian plans on doing to it but hey its gonna be clean cuz i know brian personaly.....and houston its not tring to fuck with that car..............


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Apr 19 2007, 07:52 PM~7731244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 08:54 PM~7731265
> *HOUSTON CANT FUCK WITH THIS !!!
> *


its the cleanest in the usa you can't find one cleaner........but howlong did it take you to figure that out?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 07:12 PM~7731456
> *so the fuck what wo cares....the car is clean we know that. enough already.......its the only one on the streets of houston.....brian's good people but damn dude why is it so inportant to u??????every time i go to brians house i see it ive seen it in showroom condition and the way it is now  . i have no idea what brian plans on doing to it but hey its gonna be clean cuz i know brian personaly.....and houston its not tring to fuck with that car..............
> *


I FUCKIN CARE THATS THE HOMIE BRIAN !!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 07:17 PM~7731508
> *its the cleanest in the usa you can't find one cleaner........but howlong did it take you to figure that out?
> *


YOU CANT FUCK WITH IT !!!! :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

but since we postin shit houston can't fuck with looks like i found one on juice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 09:24 PM~7731575
> *I FUCKIN CARE THATS THE HOMIE BRIAN !!
> *


ok and tha has to do with what dude get off that ***** dick


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 07:30 PM~7731625
> *but since we postin shit houston can't fuck with looks like i found one on juice
> 
> 
> ...


THATS IN JAPAN STUPID !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 09:30 PM~7731625
> *but since we postin shit houston can't fuck with looks like i found one on juice
> 
> 
> ...



i bet thats a funny color too right


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 07:32 PM~7731646
> *ok and tha has to do with what dude get off that ***** dick
> *


TALK THAT SHIT IN HOUSTON !! POST UP YOUR RETIRED D.P.S. RED BUCKET YOU GOT !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 09:32 PM~7731654
> *THATS IN JAPAN STUPID !!
> *


the one in your avitar isnt......or is it im not shur......but yea i noticed the plates just showing it was juiced and clean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 09:30 PM~7731625
> *but since we postin shit houston can't fuck with looks like i found one on juice
> 
> 
> ...


but brian dont wanna cut his lecab.. in case he decides to take it to barrett jackson one day. :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 09:34 PM~7731670
> *TALK THAT SHIT IN HOUSTON !! POST UP YOUR RETIRED D.P.S. RED BUCKET YOU GOT !!
> *


post it for what ....i never said it was clean....but you gettin all work up over some stupid shit dog...pump yo brakes homie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 07:36 PM~7731693
> *the one in your avitar isnt......or is it im not shur......but yea i noticed the plates just showing it was juiced and clean
> *


IF YOUR NOT SURE WHY BUMPING YOUR GUMS !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 09:38 PM~7731722
> *IF YOUR NOT SURE WHY BUMPING YOUR GUMS !!
> *


cuz you up in the Houston topic startin shit ....and for what......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 07:41 PM~7731760
> *cuz you up in the Houston topic startin shit ....and for what......
> *


I POSTED A PIC OF THE HOMIES RIDE AND "YOU" REPLYED TO IT !! IM NOT STARTING SHIT !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 09:45 PM~7731805
> *I POSTED A PIC OF THE HOMIES RIDE AND "YOU" REPLYED TO IT !! IM NOT STARTING SHIT !!
> *


you put HOUSTON CAN'T FUCK WITH THIS we know ****** been sayin that shit for years.....cuz its tru..... everyone here knows brian and that badass cadi he has and all the ones he has built......shit they dont call him the cadi king for nothin


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 07:49 PM~7731846
> *you put HOUSTON CAN'T FUCK WITH THIS we know ****** been sayin that shit for years.....cuz its tru..... everyone here knows brian and that badass cadi he has and all the ones he has built......shit they dont call him the cadi king for nothin
> *


AM I RIGHT OR WRONG ??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'll gonna make brian tired, cus everyones hangin from his dick right now :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 09:51 PM~7731855
> *AM I RIGHT OR WRONG ??
> *


i never siad you were wrong


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 06:52 PM~7731246
> *what up fankie
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 19 2007, 10:00 PM~7731942
> *:dunno:
> *


shit i can't call it either


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 19 2007, 09:00 PM~7731942
> *:dunno:
> *


Frankski, whats cracka lackin?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 19 2007, 08:02 PM~7731961
> *Frankski, whats cracka lackin?
> *



NADA JUS GETTIN MY POPCORN OUT DA MICRO


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 19 2007, 09:04 PM~7731974
> *NADA JUS GETTIN MY POPCORN OUT DA MICRO
> *


Orville Redenbacher?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 19 2007, 10:04 PM~7731974
> *NADA JUS GETTIN MY POPCORN OUT DA MICRO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 19 2007, 08:07 PM~7731992
> *Orville Redenbacher?
> *



YOU KNOW THIS :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 19 2007, 09:08 PM~7732006
> *YOU KNOW THIS :biggrin:
> *


I pour an extra bucket of butter on mine. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 19 2007, 08:52 PM~7731862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i put haterade salt on mine.... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 19 2007, 08:09 PM~7732011
> *I pour an extra bucket of butter on mine. :biggrin:
> *




*FO SHO!!!!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2007, 09:52 PM~7731862
> *ya'll gonna make brian tired, cus everyones hangin from his dick right now :uh:
> *


My balls are buffalo nutt skin they never get tired


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2007, 12:32 PM~7720237
> *ellie is gone, don't cry keep your head up.
> *



She'll be ok. What I gave her will last her until I get back...

 






:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 19 2007, 10:31 PM~7732213
> *She'll be ok. What I gave her will last her until I get back...
> 
> 
> ...


Ellie is a pimp!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 09:21 PM~7732134
> *My balls are buffalo nutt skin they never get tired
> *


LOL! I think that is the material my seats are gonna be.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 19 2007, 09:31 PM~7732213
> *She'll be ok. What I gave her will last her until I get back...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 19 2007, 10:37 PM~7732282
> *LOL! I think that is the material my seats are gonna be.
> *


Quality shit!! LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 19 2007, 09:37 PM~7732282
> *LOL! I think that is the material my seats are gonna be.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 08:41 PM~7732304
> *Quality shit!! LOL!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP !! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 10:46 PM~7732346
> *WHAT UP !!  :biggrin:
> *


I see you talkin alot of shit tonight what got into your ass?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 09:47 PM~7732362
> *I see you talkin alot of shit tonight what got into your ass?
> *


took his forty out the freezer a lil early..... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 10:49 PM~7732375
> *took his forty out the freezer a lil early..... :biggrin:
> *


you like that huh.... Took it back to tha old school!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 09:51 PM~7732395
> *you like that huh.... Took it back to tha old school!
> *



man for real....i used to fk up some olde english.....would buy cases of it...man....me and my bro in law would drink a few 40's while playin dominoes....and sleep good than a mf.....and this was during the work week....haha....i still put one down every now and then.....

we gonna get bent.....TONIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 10:54 PM~7732421
> *man for real....i used to fk up some olde english.....would buy cases of it...man....me and my bro in law would drink a few 40's while playin dominoes....and sleep good than a mf.....and this was during the work week....haha....i still put one down every now and then.....
> 
> we gonna get bent.....TONIGHT!!!!!!!!
> *


Ive got one left from my 12 of Tecate Lite :biggrin: But yeah back in the day OE was the shit then I made the switch to Blue Bull, with a straw too...... LoL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

see you homies later im going to bed ......long day tommorow


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 09:57 PM~7732449
> *see you homies later im going to bed ......long day tommorow
> *


LATER HOMIE.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2007, 10:57 PM~7732449
> *see you homies later im going to bed ......long day tommorow
> *


Me too Slim I gotta get some shut eye soon


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

mickeys went hard....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 08:47 PM~7732362
> *I see you talkin alot of shit tonight what got into your ass?
> *


I POSTED A PIC !! FOOLS STARTED BUMPING THERE GUMS !! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2007, 11:00 PM~7732465
> *mickeys went hard....
> *


and special brew :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 09:57 PM~7732448
> *Ive got one left from my 12 of Tecate Lite :biggrin:  But yeah back in the day OE was the shit then I made the switch to Blue Bull, with a straw too...... LoL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


olde e is still my drink of choice....all i need is one to get a good buzz....#2 and i'm ready to lay it down....and sleep like a baby.......i switched to mickey's for a lil bit....but came back to olde e....

used to get bent off thunderbird and hawaiian punch.....fkn wino for real....haha
***** said with a straw...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 11:00 PM~7732469
> *I POSTED A PIC !! FOOLS STARTED BUMPING THERE GUMS !!  :biggrin:
> *


slim's good peeps mayne


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 10:02 PM~7732484
> *slim's good peeps mayne
> *



he's too short.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 11:02 PM~7732478
> *olde e is still my drink of choice....all i need is one to get a good buzz....#2 and i'm ready to lay it down....and sleep like a baby.......i switched to mickey's for a lil bit....but came back to olde e....
> 
> used to get bent off thunderbird and hawaiian punch.....fkn wino for real....haha
> ...


Gang$ta


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2007, 10:00 PM~7732465
> *mickeys went hard....
> *



what's up homie...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 08:49 PM~7732375
> *took his forty out the freezer a lil early..... :biggrin:
> *


NAW MAN I DONT DRINK !! STOPPED WHEN I TURNED 28 7YRS AGO !!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 19 2007, 10:05 PM~7732495
> *NAW MAN I DONT DRINK !! STOPPED WHEN I TURNED 28 7YRS AGO !!
> *


damn quitter.... :biggrin: 

that's good homie.....i don't drink much either....i gotta be really chillin to get my drank on.....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 09:02 PM~7732484
> *slim's good peeps mayne
> *


NOW YOU TELL ME !!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 09:04 PM~7732490
> *what's up homie...
> *


jus checkin out the late show on layitlow.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Used to stash a 40oz under the seat of the lac, go into T-Town (on Richmond Ave.) and drink Corona. Then bust out the warm 40 (and a straw) n parkin lot pimp!!! Lol!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 09:06 PM~7732500
> *damn quitter.... :biggrin:
> 
> that's good homie.....i don't drink much either....i gotta be really chillin to get my drank on.....
> *


IVE BEEN CLEAN FOR 7YRS. NO ALCOHAL, NO DRUGS !!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 09:08 PM~7732511
> *Used to stash a 40oz under the seat of the lac, go into T-Town (on Richmond Ave.) and drink Corona. Then bust out the warm 40 (and a straw) n parkin lot pimp!!! Lol!!
> *


used to keep mine on ice..pour it into a wine glass.. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Apr 19 2007, 11:05 PM~7732495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 19 2007, 09:12 PM~7732537
> *old fart
> lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

man,,,, this topic is a trip....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 19 2007, 10:08 PM~7732511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ay tu.....tan sofisticated... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 19 2007, 09:16 PM~7732579
> *man,,,, this topic is a trip....
> *


WHAT UP MOSCA !!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 09:16 PM~7732580
> *man i hated when they got hot....it would make me sick as shit....i'd keep mine in the freezer and pour some in a glass.....playin bones till i couldn't see straight...
> 
> ay tu.....tan sofisticated... :biggrin:
> *


 puro hi class :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DONT DRINK THAT MUCH ANYMORE, BUT WHEN I DO










OVER ICE.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

TALK THAT SHIT IN HOUSTON !! POST UP YOUR RETIRED D.P.S. RED BUCKET YOU GOT !! 
im just tring to build a car man damn....but i guess...i'll let the car do the talking



OOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUCHHHHHHHH SOMEBODY DONE PISSED SOMEBODY OFF HU?????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Friday.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Came out ok.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

morning my fellow htown peeps....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 05:27 AM~7734004
> *Came out ok.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR...ITS YOURS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 11:03 PM~7732486
> *he's too short.... :biggrin:
> *


that mayne a tree


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2007, 06:28 AM~7734007
> *NICE COLOR...ITS YOURS?
> *


Nah my trucks are for work. My painter just finished that. 

So my bomb gonna be looking good at least.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good slo ride...
take it easy...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

<s>post a pic from the front</s>
damn you are quick.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:41 AM~7734044
> *looks good slo ride...
> take it easy...
> *


Que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 07:43 AM~7734048
> *Que que?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

put the grill on and finish up the door gap on passaner side.. and gaps on fenders.. then show us so pics of it. gonna look nice.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:41 AM~7734046
> *<s>post a pic from the front</s>
> damn you are quick.
> *


I read minds like the mods read my PMs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 07:45 AM~7734054
> *I read minds like the mods read my PMs.
> *


they can't read pm's. LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 06:45 AM~7734053
> *put the grill on and finish up the door gap on passaner side.. and gaps on fenders..    then show us so pics of it.    gonna look nice.
> *


Lol those gaps belong there. 

Customer has all the chrome left. Let them handle that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 07:47 AM~7734059
> *Lol those gaps belong there.
> 
> Customer has all the chrome left. Let them handle that.
> *


so where the passanger side door gaps dont match up at the bottom.. and where fender meets hood.. thats suppose to be like that? this from a man who claims he has higher standards then everobody else in town? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shit talking started pretty early today. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:50 AM~7734070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm just pointing out some obvious issues with the body work. paint is clean..but more clear would be better.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 07:51 AM~7734075
> *i'm just pointing out some obvious issues with the body work.  paint is clean..but more clear would be better.
> *


I'm sure it will be aligned when it's being assembled.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:53 AM~7734079
> *I'm sure it will be aligned when it's being assembled.
> *


guess the customer wanted to do that himself.. to get it right. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 07:54 AM~7734082
> *guess the customer wanted to do that himself.. to get it right.  :0
> *


I'm sure the painter would slice your throat if he read that. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..but that still dont explain bottom edge of passanger door that aint flush. big no no there.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 06:48 AM~7734061
> *so where the passanger side door  gaps dont match up at the bottom.. and where fender meets hood..  thats suppose to be like that?  this from a man who claims he has higher standards then everobody else in town?    :scrutinize:
> *


Everything fits like its supposed to. And its not my truck like I said. That's why I first stayed it "came out ok "


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:55 AM~7734084
> *I'm sure the painter would slice your throat if he read that.  LOL
> *


he'd prolly miss, cause he prolly got bad eye sight..based on that truck. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 07:57 AM~7734088
> *he'd prolly miss, cause he prolly got bad eye sight..based on that truck.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:55 AM~7734084
> *I'm sure the painter would slice your throat if he read that.  LOL
> *


True. He's done it before. 10 yrs manslaughter.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 07:55 AM~7734087
> *Everything fits like its supposed to.  And its not my truck like I said. That's why I first stayed it "came out ok "
> 
> 
> *


suppose to? ha.. gaps are all off.. really doubt it "suppose to" be that way. and you your ok with doing a customer that way.. thats your business.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 07:57 AM~7734092
> *True. He's done it before. 10 yrs manslaughter.
> *


 hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 06:58 AM~7734095
> *suppose to?  ha..    gaps are all off..  really doubt it "suppose to" be that way.  and you your ok with doing a customer that way..  thats your business.
> *


I didn't do the work. So don't tell me. And the customer was happy from what I saw.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

manana slo. bboy academics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:45 AM~7734057
> *they can't read pm's.  LOL
> *


Thats not what ive heard....... :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:12 AM~7734145
> *manana slo.  bboy academics
> 
> 
> ...


Hope that place is big enough.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 08:27 AM~7734198
> *Hope that place is big enough.
> *


you plan to do a windmill from wall to wall?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 08:27 AM~7734195
> *Thats not what ive heard....... :ugh:
> *


i was being sarcastic :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 08:33 AM~7734219
> *i was being sarcastic  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


okay Danny Jr. :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 08:35 AM~7734228
> *okay Danny Jr. :guns:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 08:36 AM~7734233
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:32 AM~7734216
> *you plan to do a windmill from wall to wall?
> *


Aint done that since 98'. Cus remember being by there and building don't look huge.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 08:40 AM~7734248
> *Aint done that since 98'. Cus remember being by there and building don't look huge.
> *


trudat. i'll be getting there early with my folding chair and umbrella. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:44 AM~7734266
> *trudat.  i'll be getting there early with my folding chair and umbrella.  LOL
> *


ay tu


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 19 2007, 09:31 PM~7732213
> *She'll be ok. What I gave her will last her until I get back...
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2007, 10:16 PM~7732580
> *ay tu.....tan sofisticated... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 07:44 AM~7734266
> *trudat.  i'll be getting there early with my folding chair and umbrella.  LOL
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Mods delete this topic.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 07:51 AM~7734293
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 08:46 AM~7734276
> *ay tu
> *


con los sun*c*hades


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 08:35 AM~7734228
> *okay Danny Jr. :guns:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone celebrating 4/20? any weedheads?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 08:00 AM~7734343
> *anyone celebrating 4/20?  any weedheads?
> *


Fuck that. Ill leave that for the junkies. Getting texts talking bout happy 420. Like its a holiday. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 09:05 AM~7734367
> *Fuck that. Ill leave that for the junkies.  Getting texts talking bout happy 420. Like its a holiday. :ugh:
> *


same here. especially from my white homies. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2007, 08:10 PM~7730905
> *ha, youre one to talk. how long u been working on that beat wood about 3 years. so far im 4 months in and im gettin ready to knock you out the show circuit. see you in july
> *


I was just saying ... cause he's always chompin on B's balls about cuttin the Le Cab, at the same time, he hasn't cut the 68 ... You can cut the Town Car the day you buy it ... shit, they come dime a dozen ... there's at least 20 of them waiting outside my building ready to take us real money makers wherever we wanna go :biggrin: .... I wouldn't cut the Le Cab either ... especially not just because someone's telling me to .... 


Oh, and I'll see you in July ... and you're gonna need a lot more than just a candy paint job if you wanna compete with me ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

did anyone go see Ramon Ayala last night?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 06:23 AM~7734180
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"You say it one for the trouble, two for the time, come on ya'll let's BREEEAKKKK DANCEEEEEE"


Man if it didn't contradict with my lil boy's 1st birthday party I would definately go check it out...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Goofy, yo' boy got a car cover for the DeathStar


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 09:12 AM~7734395
> *I was just saying ... cause he's always chompin on B's balls about cuttin the Le Cab, at the same time, he hasn't cut the 68 ... You can cut the Town Car the day you buy it ... shit, they come dime a dozen ... there's at least 20 of them waiting outside my building ready to take us real money makers wherever we wanna go :biggrin: .... I wouldn't cut the Le Cab either ... especially not just because someone's telling me to ....
> Oh, and I'll see you in July ... and you're gonna need a lot more than just a candy paint job if you wanna compete with me ...
> *


i tried to convince lone star..but he said he don't like frenched antennas. said he can't afford high dollar stuff like that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 09:17 AM~7734433
> *did anyone go see Ramon Ayala last night?
> *


lemme guess.. he's a mojo tejano singer? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 09:12 AM~7734395
> *I was just saying ... cause he's always chompin on B's balls about cuttin the Le Cab, at the same time, he hasn't cut the 68 ... You can cut the Town Car the day you buy it ... shit, they come dime a dozen ... there's at least 20 of them waiting outside my building ready to take us real money makers wherever we wanna go :biggrin: .... I wouldn't cut the Le Cab either ... especially not just because someone's telling me to ....
> Oh, and I'll see you in July ... and you're gonna need a lot more than just a candy paint job if you wanna compete with me ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 19 2007, 10:37 PM~7732282
> *LOL! I think that is the material my seats are gonna be.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hey.. if liv4lacs dont want to cut his lecab.. thats his business.. but when he wants to call it a "lowrider" then its mine. cause it aint.  

oh.. dena.. imma have you beat soon.. peep this.. $83 dollars.imma have to save up long time.. and this one is a power antenna. steppin up my game..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2007, 11:23 PM~7732635
> *puro hi class :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 07:12 AM~7734395
> *I was just saying ... cause he's always chompin on B's balls about cuttin the Le Cab, at the same time, he hasn't cut the 68 ... You can cut the Town Car the day you buy it ... shit, they come dime a dozen ... there's at least 20 of them waiting outside my building ready to take us real money makers wherever we wanna go :biggrin: .... I wouldn't cut the Le Cab either ... especially not just because someone's telling me to ....
> Oh, and I'll see you in July ... and you're gonna need a lot more than just a candy paint job if you wanna compete with me ...
> *


oh ill have more than "just a kandy paint job" trust me. u still have time to take yours back and get some clear in those door jabs. knowwhatimsayin?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 08:51 AM~7734293
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 09:32 AM~7734528
> *oh ill have more than "just a kandy paint job" trust me.  u still have time to take yours back and get some clear in those door jabs. knowwhatimsayin?
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: I guess I shoulda cleaned them up for ya  ... you still have time to take your car back and get that nail polish cover up taken care of on that chipped candy paint, too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 07:33 AM~7734540
> *:roflmao: I guess I shoulda cleaned them up for ya   ... you still have time to take your car back and get that nail polish cover up taken care of on that chipped candy paint, too
> *


chips happen when u on the switch. youll see,.  i hope :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 09:34 AM~7734546
> *chips happen when u on the switch. youll see,.    i hope  :uh:
> *


just a street scar.. 


and ya'll fools dont even know what i got planned.. bling bling..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 09:17 AM~7734433
> *did anyone go see Ramon Ayala last night?
> *


The fkn concert was off the chain!!! It was bad ass ... as always! But it was so packed ... you couldn't hardly walk ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 08:35 AM~7734553
> *The fkn concert was off the chain!!!  It was bad ass ... as always!  But it was so packed ... you couldn't hardly walk ...
> *


  i knew i shoulda gone but i was soo exhausted after work yesterday.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 09:34 AM~7734546
> *chips happen when u on the switch. youll see,.    i hope  :uh:
> *


$10,000 candy chips gonna fly and hit you in yo forehead mayne ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 07:38 AM~7734569
> *$10,000 candy chips gonna fly and hit you in yo forehead mayne ....
> *


wow 10k. why was mine less than 1/4 of that, and it shines more. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2007, 05:27 AM~7734004
> *Came out ok.
> 
> 
> ...


gonna have my painted swing by later, and check it out, make sure it came out good. he knows alot been painting for years. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 09:38 AM~7734573
> *wow 10k. why was mine less than 1/4 of that, and it shines more.  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: I can tell it was less than a 1/4 of that :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 07:41 AM~7734598
> *:roflmao: I can tell it was less than a 1/4 of that :roflmao:
> *


so can everyone else. i hear the streets callin :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 09:37 AM~7734560
> * i knew i shoulda gone but i was soo exhausted after work yesterday.
> *


they switched to Budweiser/Bud Lite on Thursday's, too :angry: I was ready for some Miller Lite ....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 08:42 AM~7734607
> *they switched to Budweiser/Bud Lite on Thursday's, too  :angry: I was ready for some Miller Lite ....
> *


i think ive officially made the switch to budlight. miller lite just isnt going down the same or tasting the same anymore.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 09:42 AM~7734605
> *so can everyone else.  i hear the streets callin  :0
> *


CANDY PAINT JOB - $9,500
GAS TO VICTORIA, TEXAS - $60.00
*DRIVING* MY LAC TO OUT OF TOWN SHOWS - PRICELESS


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 09:45 AM~7734628
> *i think ive officially made the switch to budlight. miller lite just isnt going down the same or tasting the same anymore.
> *


 :wave: BYE BYE .... lol ... j/k .. I actually had about 8 bud lites last night and I feel fine today ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 07:42 AM~7734607
> *they switched to Budweiser/Bud Lite on Thursday's, too  :angry: I was ready for some Miller Lite ....
> *


im just playing dena dont get all butt hurt again. but please, lose the wheels already, cuz they lost those cubic stones off the spinners LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 09:46 AM~7734638
> *im just playing dena dont get all butt hurt again.  but please, lose the wheels already, cuz they lost those cubic stones off the spinners LOL
> *


that was just one of them ... and that was my boyfriend's fault  ... but its okay ... I don't need them anymore anyway ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 07:45 AM~7734631
> *CANDY PAINT JOB - $9,500
> GAS TO VICTORIA, TEXAS - $60.00
> DRIVING MY LAC TO OUT OF TOWN SHOWS  - PRICELESS
> ...


how about building "THE CLEANEST" towncar in houston, kandy, lifted, daytons, pattern top for under 8500. price of car included.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 09:45 AM~7734628
> *i think ive officially made the switch to budlight. miller lite just isnt going down the same or tasting the same anymore.
> *


about time you woke up and met the BUD


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 09:48 AM~7734650
> *how about building "THE CLEANEST" towncar in houston, kandy, lifted, daytons, pattern top for under 8500. price of car included.
> *


there was one way cleaner sitting across from you at the show ... and I know you saw that


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 08:46 AM~7734637
> * :wave: BYE BYE .... lol  ... j/k .. I actually had about 8 bud lites last night and I feel fine today ...
> *


bitch. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 07:45 AM~7734628
> *i think ive officially made the switch to budlight. miller lite just isnt going down the same or tasting the same anymore.
> *


you need your throat adjusted. i can help


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 08:49 AM~7734653
> *about time you woke up and met the BUD
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 08:49 AM~7734659
> *you need your throat adjusted. i can help
> *


 :0 :ugh:

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Apr 20 2007, 09:45 AM~7734631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its called a "bling kit" imma deck out my pumps with em. gangsta


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 07:32 AM~7734528
> *oh ill have more than "just a kandy paint job" trust me.  u still have time to take yours back and get some clear in those door jabs. knowwhatimsayin?
> 
> 
> ...


what color patterns???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2007, 07:54 AM~7734688
> *what color patterns???
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2007, 09:54 AM~7734688
> *what color patterns???
> *


candy rose metallic marble pearl  i had a pint left over :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 09:56 AM~7734706
> *candy rose metallic marble pearl        i had a pint left over  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 09:54 AM~7734687
> *its easy to drive a low out of town.. if only thing cut on it ,is the antenna..  hell, i can drive my 68  out of town..    dont mean nothing..
> its called a "bling kit"  imma deck out my pumps with em.  gangsta
> *


my shit's not cut yet, but I don't sit up here and talk shit to everyone else about cutting their shit when my car's not even cut ... that's just stupid. 

I've had lowriders before too ... on the switch ... but you don't know me like that ...  

that's not a bling kit on my spinners fool ... :twak: hater.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 10:00 AM~7734732
> *my shit's not cut yet, but I don't sit up here and talk shit to everyone else about cutting their shit when my car's not even cut ... that's just stupid.
> 
> I've had lowriders before too ... on the switch ... but you don't know me like that ...
> ...


i can do that though, i'm a legend on da streets.. use to be grubbin hot wings, talking on celly, throwin a 3 wheel in front of t-town, with a big boobie chic in passanger seat.. ask Lone Star.. he was there. 


and sure looks like a bling kit. some were missing through.. fell on while DRIVING to out of town show?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 09:29 AM~7734505
> *hey.. if liv4lacs dont want to cut his lecab.. thats his business.. but when he wants to call it a "lowrider" then its mine.    cause it aint.     *



My cars not a "lowrider" ITS A FUCKIN SLAB ASSWAD!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:04 AM~7734745
> *
> 
> My cars not a "lowrider" ITS A FUCKIN SLAB ASSWAD!!!!!! :uh:
> *


then only show you allowed to take it to, is the screwfest.. nuff said.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ON ANOTHER NOTE..... :biggrin: ...COME OUT AND SUPPORT MY HOMIES FROM PLAYERS PARADISE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 08:05 AM~7734752
> *then only show you allowed to take it to, is the screwfest..    nuff said.
> *


damnnn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2007, 10:06 AM~7734759
> *ON ANOTHER NOTE..... :biggrin: ...COME OUT AND SUPPORT MY HOMIES FROM PLAYERS PARADISE
> *


good peeps.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 08:04 AM~7734744
> *i can do that though, i'm a legend on da streets..  use to be grubbin hot wings, talking on celly, throwin a 3 wheel in front of t-town, with a big boobie chic in passanger seat..    ask Lone Star..    he was there.
> and sure looks like a bling kit.  some were missing through..  fell on while DRIVING to out of town show?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

DENA..YOU GOING TO VICTORIA??? I'LL BE THERE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2007, 10:07 AM~7734773
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


You didn't know? :scrutinize: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 08:10 AM~7734789
> *You didn't know?  :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I THOUGHT HE WAS MYTH.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 10:10 AM~7734789
> *You didn't know?  :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


only people who took lows out to richmond..would know.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WHAT UP DIVA........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 10:11 AM~7734800
> *only people who took lows out to richmond..would know.
> *


my bad, i was hot rodding back then.   lived in the galleria area while you all fked up the club scene down richmond


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 10:04 AM~7734744
> *i can do that though, i'm a legend on da streets..  use to be grubbin hot wings, talking on celly, throwin a 3 wheel in front of t-town, with a big boobie chic in passanger seat..    ask Lone Star..    he was there.
> and sure looks like a bling kit.  some were missing through..  fell on while DRIVING to out of town show?
> *


they don't fall off while driving sonso ... my boyfriend did that ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2007, 07:13 AM~7734820
> *WHAT UP DIVA........
> *


NOT MUCH JUST WAITING FOR DARKNESS TO COME HELP ME PUT A FEW THINGS BACK TOGETHER ON MY BIOTCH! :biggrin: WHATS UP WITH YOU?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2007, 10:09 AM~7734785
> *DENA..YOU GOING TO VICTORIA??? I'LL BE THERE...
> *


YESSIR ... WE'LL BE OUT THERE ... :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 10:05 AM~7734752
> *then only show you allowed to take it to, is the screwfest..    nuff said.
> *


You really are a JACKASS!!!! nuff said!  :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 10:14 AM~7734829
> *they don't fall off while driving sonso ... my boyfriend did that ...
> *


hammer got away from em? chipped the diamonds?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 20 2007, 08:15 AM~7734834
> *NOT MUCH JUST WAITING FOR DARKNESS TO COME HELP ME PUT A FEW THINGS BACK TOGETHER ON MY BIOTCH!  :biggrin:  WHATS UP WITH YOU?
> *


let me take a shit.. and ill be on my way...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 20 2007, 08:15 AM~7734834
> *NOT MUCH JUST WAITING FOR DARKNESS TO COME HELP ME PUT A FEW THINGS BACK TOGETHER ON MY BIOTCH!  :biggrin:  WHATS UP WITH YOU?
> *


READING THIS COMEDY SHOW


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2007, 07:16 AM~7734841
> *let me take a shit.. and ill be on my way...
> *


 NASTY FCKR :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 10:15 AM~7734840
> *hammer got away from em?  chipped the diamonds?
> *


don't be talmbout using a lead hammer. 
sixty8imp: latin which direction should i hammer this knockoff
latin: :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 10:15 AM~7734840
> *hammer got away from em?  chipped the diamonds?
> *


yeah ... diamonds and wood ... whatchyouknowabouthat???


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2007, 07:16 AM~7734841
> *let me take a shit.. and ill be on my way...
> *


 AT LEAST IT'S IN YOUR TOILET THIS TIME AND NOT MINE! :angry: :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 08:15 AM~7734839
> *You really are a JACKASS!!!! nuff said!   :cheesy:
> *


I JUST PICTURED DANNY HEAD ON A DONKEY SAYIN *"HEEE HAAAW"*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:15 AM~7734839
> *You really are a JACKASS!!!! nuff said!   :cheesy:
> *


have fun at the screwfest with the rest of the non-lifed slab riders.  


as for myself.. my 68 won't be making any appearances anytime soon.. dont see point until i get something big done.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 10:17 AM~7734854
> *yeah ... diamonds and wood ... whatchyouknowabouthat???
> *


theres bling kits on ebay for like $10..you can just fix it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

check the sig


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 20 2007, 08:18 AM~7734862
> *AT LEAST IT'S IN YOUR TOILET THIS TIME AND NOT MINE! :angry:  :twak:
> *


im pretty sure after i eat kfc.. ill be droppin a load in yours too


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2007, 07:20 AM~7734878
> *im pretty sure after i eat kfc.. ill be droppin a load in yours too
> *


 UMMM I'M TIRED OF TALKING ABOUT [email protected]! HURRY UP CAUSE I WANNA GO FOR A LIL DRIVE SOMETIME TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2007, 10:20 AM~7734878
> *im pretty sure after i eat kfc.. ill be droppin a load in yours too
> *


mannn.. u always grubbin chicken.. guess you figure fk a stereotype huh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:19 AM~7734873
> *check the sig
> *


umm.. ok


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 20 2007, 07:16 AM~7734845
> *READING THIS COMEDY SHOW
> *


 YEAH ME TOO! CRACKS ME UP AND GIVES ME SOMETHING TO DO IN THE MORNINGS! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Apr 20 2007, 08:21 AM~7734889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. fuck what they say..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 20 2007, 10:23 AM~7734903
> *YEAH ME TOO! CRACKS ME UP AND GIVES ME SOMETHING TO DO IN THE MORNINGS! :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 07:30 AM~7734952
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin: 
WHAT??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 20 2007, 10:32 AM~7734965
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT??
> *


so i'm just here for your entertainment? is that what your saying?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 07:34 AM~7734985
> *so i'm just here for your entertainment? is that what your saying?
> *


 ON LAYITLOW YEAH! THATS A GOOD THING THOUGH MEANS YOUR NOT BORING!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 20 2007, 10:36 AM~7735001
> *ON LAYITLOW YEAH! THATS A GOOD THING THOUGH MEANS YOUR NOT BORING!
> *


hmmm


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 07:36 AM~7735008
> *hmmm
> *



HMMM WHAT???????????????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Apr 20 2007, 10:41 AM~7735047
> *HMMM WHAT???????????????????????
> *


nothing


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 20 2007, 08:23 AM~7734472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't you buy it like that?? and just added rims??


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Armando Hoyos' Word of the day:

1. *HATER*

A person that simply cannot be happy for another person's success. So rather than be happy they make a point of exposing a flaw in that person.

Hating, the result of being a hater, is not exactly jealousy. The hater doesnt really want to be the person he or she hates, rather the hater wants to knock somelse down a notch.

Susan: You know, Kevin from accounting is doing very well. He just bought a house in a very nice part of town.

Jane (hater): If he is doing so well why does he drive that '89 Taurus?


_note: taken from urbandictionary.com not being a hater_


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

thats def this topic!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

note: taken from urbandictionary.com not being a hater

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 10:54 AM~7735136
> *:biggrin:
> 
> didn't you buy it like that?? and just added rims??
> *


was gonna paint it.. but so many nigguz like you suckin my d1ck telling me how nice the paint is.. figured i'd leave it alone.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Apr 20 2007, 11:09 AM~7735236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X10


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 10:32 AM~7735412
> *was gonna paint it.. but so many nigguz like you suckin my d1ck telling me how nice the paint is.. figured i'd leave it alone.
> *



*****...i was just bein nice....i was gonna ask you what color you painted it, but then your comment was "i bought it like this"...so i left it alone....didn't want to offend your pancake neck ass..... :biggrin:

:uh: when is the last time you saw your dick.....and i'm talkin bout without a mirror???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 11:32 AM~7735412
> *was gonna paint it.. but so many nigguz like you suckin my d1ck telling me how nice the paint is.. figured i'd leave it alone.
> *


Oh, so you dont know what its like to do:
Full custom interiors
Full 90s euro conversionss
Custom grillz
Bumper kits
Custom convetible tops
Daytons (not $360 chinas)
and chrome under the hood......


ic now...... YOU A JACKASS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 11:34 AM~7735429
> ******...i was just bein nice....i was gonna ask you what color you painted it, but then your comment was "i bought it like this"...so i left it alone....didn't want to offend your pancake neck ass..... :biggrin:
> 
> :uh: when is the last time you saw your dick.....and i'm talkin bout without a mirror???
> *


fucked up lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey Frainkie your boy LoanStar and sixty8imp say my cars not a lowrider! :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

one day i miss. so much drama


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:39 AM~7735475
> *Hey Frainkie your boy LoanStar and sixty8imp say my cars not a lowrider! :cheesy:
> *


man...don't get that started again....haha...it got heated last night....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

CRAZINESS!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 11:42 AM~7735495
> *CRAZINESS!!!
> *


More like FOOLISHNESS!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 11:37 AM~7735451
> *Oh, so you dont know what its like to do:
> Full custom interiors
> Full 90s euro conversionss
> ...


another entry from urbandictionary.com 

Cadilac Shrimpin' 7 up, 6 down 

The state of not being pimpin', but owning a cadillac anyhow. ie. doin' it like a small-timer, aka a "shrimp"

Person1: Man, look at that cadillac! I bet that guy gets tons o' ass. He's cadillac pimpin'. I wish I had a cadillac.
Person2: Naw, man- he's cadilac shrimpin'. His girlfriend sucked my dick last night in my VW Rabbit. Maybe he should pimp harder. 
Person1: What a sucka


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 09:39 AM~7735475
> *Hey Frainkie your boy LoanStar and sixty8imp say my cars not a lowrider! :cheesy:
> *




:0 :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 09:40 AM~7735484
> *man...don't get that started again....haha...it got heated last night....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 11:44 AM~7735511
> *another entry from urbandictionary.com
> 
> Cadilac Shrimpin'  7 up, 6 down
> ...


dang. someone turned on the stove already. it's getting hot in hurr!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 11:44 AM~7735511
> *another entry from urbandictionary.com
> 
> Cadilac Shrimpin'  7 up, 6 down
> ...


*JACKASS! *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:37 AM~7735451
> *Oh, so you dont know what its like to do:
> Full custom interiors
> Full 90s euro conversionss
> ...


Just put some 13s on it and be done with it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*JACKASS!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 10:46 AM~7735532
> *dang.  someone turned on the stove already.  it's getting hot in hurr!
> *


man it's all in fun....it someone gets offended....read my signature....last line....we just bullshittin on here....no need to get your panties in a wad......


not hatin....motivatin.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Lot of "Donkeys" up in here. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 20 2007, 11:46 AM~7735535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


swangas dont come in 13's


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 11:47 AM~7735545
> *Just put some 13s on it and be done with it.
> *


Dont you have a desk or something to move air bag boy!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 11:50 AM~7735562
> *Lot of "Donkeys" up in here.  :roflmao:
> *


imma go back to urbandictionary.com.. so i can figure out what you try to say..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo Brian


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 11:50 AM~7735562
> *Lot of "Donkeys" up in here.  :roflmao:
> *


danny is #1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 11:49 AM~7735557
> *man it's all in fun....it someone gets offended....read my signature....last line....we just bullshittin on here....no need to get your panties in a wad......
> not hatin....motivatin.....
> *


i'm not going to motivate anyone since sixty8imp dropped me from his myspace after many memorable times we spent together. :tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:50 AM~7735565
> *Dont you have a desk or something to move air bag boy!
> *


Nah, Im just chillin here doing nothing for $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:51 AM~7735573
> *danny is #1
> *


You need to "Bag" the Lecab and piss everyone off including yourself. :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 10:52 AM~7735580
> *i'm not going to motivate anyone since sixty8imp dropped me from his myspace after many memorable times we spent together.  :tears:
> *


cause you a hater :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 11:54 AM~7735585
> *cause you a hater :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 11:52 AM~7735582
> *Nah, Im just chillin here doing nothing for $$$  :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:54 AM~7735589
> *me too
> *


Pick me up some dirt samples.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 11:53 AM~7735584
> *You need to "Bag" the Lecab and piss everyone off including yourself.  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 11:55 AM~7735592
> *Pick me up some dirt samples.
> *


Get it straight I use ''HOT MOPS AND ORANGE CONES" :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 20 2007, 11:40 AM~7735479
> *one day i miss. so much drama
> *


LOL! Call me!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 10:55 AM~7735596
> *
> *


exactly LOL


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I dedicate this rola to sixty8imp.  


*Memories, pressed between the pages of my mind
Memories, sweetened thru the ages just like wine

Quiet thought come floating down
And settle softly to the ground
Like golden autumn leaves around my feet
I touched them and they burst apart with sweet memories,
Sweet memories

Of <s>holding hands and red bouquets</s> :ugh: 
And twilight trimmed in purple haze
And laughing eyes and simple ways
And quiet nights and gentle days with you

Memories, pressed between the pages of my mind
Memories, sweetened thru the ages just like wine,
Memories, memories, sweet memories*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 11:58 AM~7735619
> *I dedicate this rola to sixty8imp.
> Memories, pressed between the pages of my mind
> Memories, sweetened thru the ages just like wine
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Yo Brian, my brother in law saw another car almost Identical to mine on Uvalde.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 11:53 AM~7735584
> *You need to "Bag" the Lecab and piss everyone off including yourself.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 12:02 PM~7735638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, those eyes shot out and i thought it was a :dena: avatar. LOL TIG OLE BIDDIES!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 20 2007, 11:57 AM~7735616
> *what time
> *


now :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 12:03 PM~7735650
> *damn, those eyes shot out and i thought it was a :dena: avatar.  LOL TIG OLE BIDDIES!
> *


So your a bewb man too?







:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all my real friends got switches..and dont act like bitchez..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 12:04 PM~7735659
> *So your a bewb man too? :cheesy:
> *


Been one :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 12:03 PM~7735650
> *damn, those eyes shot out and i thought it was a :dena: avatar.  LOL TIG OLE BIDDIES!
> *


:twak: pinche mamon! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 10:52 AM~7735580
> *i'm not going to motivate anyone since sixty8imp dropped me from his myspace after many memorable times we spent together.  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 12:04 PM~7735668
> *:twak: pinche mamon!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 12:05 PM~7735674
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: you got put back on. and accepted..so whats with the laughing?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 11:03 AM~7735650
> *damn, those eyes shot out and i thought it was a :dena: avatar.  LOL TIG OLE BIDDIES!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 12:05 PM~7735685
> *:roflmao:
> *


:buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 11:04 AM~7735662
> *all my real friends got switches..and dont act like bitchez..
> *


no te nojes mijo....if i get lifted can i be your friend too?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 11:05 AM~7735684
> *:uh:    you got put back on.    and accepted..so whats with the laughing?
> *


you deleted me first? 

i think its funny how ppl do that on myspace. i was talkin to someone bout that the other day. hell ppl get pissed if you move them down a couple of spots. its hillarious! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 12:06 PM~7735692
> *no te nojes mijo....if i get lifted can i be your friend too?? :biggrin:
> *


naw.. tractors dont count country boy..

lowrider 43 up, 62 down 

A specific mode of transportation designed especially for the mexican race. This car/truck allows mexicans to pick lettuce while they drive, thus revolutionizing the agricultural business.

"Did you see that low rider! damn that **** can pick a shit load of lettuce."


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 12:04 PM~7735662
> *all my real friends got switches..and dont act like bitchez..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 12:07 PM~7735702
> *you deleted me first?
> 
> :
> *


yeah..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 12:07 PM~7735702
> *you deleted me first?
> 
> i think its funny how ppl do that on myspace. i was talkin to someone bout that the other day. hell ppl get pissed if you move them down a couple of spots. its hillarious! :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so every body in their moma got my space i should get one set up too then


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 11:08 AM~7735716
> *yeah..
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 12:07 PM~7735702
> *you deleted me first?
> 
> i think its funny how ppl do that on myspace. i was talkin to someone bout that the other day. hell ppl get pissed if you move them down a couple of spots. its hillarious! :roflmao:
> *


 put me in your top five now!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 12:09 PM~7735726
> * put me in your top five now!!!  :roflmao:
> *


i've been going lower and lower on her friendslist but not going to complain. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 20 2007, 12:09 PM~7735720
> *so every body in their moma got my space i should get one set up too then
> *


DO IT!! LOL

and check your pm's ....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 11:09 AM~7735726
> * put me in your top five now!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :tongue: 

another thing thats funny if you got someone on your top whatever and then move them down a spot of two...you'll see on their page that you moved down some spots too. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

everbody put me in the top spot or imma delete ya'll.. i'll do it !!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

bout to take a road trip. im sure the craziness will still be here when i return.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 12:11 PM~7735743
> *everbody put me in the top spot or imma delete ya'll..    i'll do it !!!
> *


i don't have nothing to worry about :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 12:11 PM~7735745
> *bout to take a road trip . im sure the craziness will still be here when i return.
> *


miss ellie already?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 12:11 PM~7735741
> *:tongue:
> 
> another thing thats funny if you got someone on your top whatever and then move them down a spot of two...you'll see on their page that you moved down some spots too. :roflmao:
> *


you got way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 12:10 PM~7735735
> *i've been going lower and lower on her friendslist but not going to complain.  :biggrin:
> *


you on the shit list too!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 20 2007, 11:07 AM~7735702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

dayummm lot of peeps in hurr!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 20 2007, 11:09 AM~7735720
> *so every body in their moma got my space i should get one set up too then
> *


I got 2. One for Evil me :burn: and one for good me :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 12:11 PM~7735741
> *:tongue:
> 
> another thing thats funny if you got someone on your top whatever and then move them down a spot of two...you'll see on their page that you moved down some spots too. :roflmao:
> *


you're still on my top ....  :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

avengemydeath has a double life style the good person and the bad one big player


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 20 2007, 12:20 PM~7735822
> *avengemydeath has a double life style the good person and the bad one big player
> *


hes a wack job...... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 11:26 AM~7735865
> *hes a wack job...... :biggrin:
> *


I can assure you good sir that I am not this "wack job" that you insist that I am.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 12:14 PM~7735773
> *you on the shit list too!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 12:30 PM~7735889
> *I can assure you good sir that I am not this "wack job" that you insist that I am.
> *


Your at my house 2 or 3 times a week..... Its safe to say your a wack job. Chel thinks your crazy


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Some good lunch reading... 
:biggrin: 


_eric b & rakim's *Juice* playing in the background to give more edge_

 JUICE eric b & rakim


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 12:14 PM~7735778
> *childish
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 11:37 AM~7735932
> *x2
> *



:tears: i'll be next off the myspace list :tears:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so dj latin you going to be in the race too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 20 2007, 12:42 PM~7735969
> *so dj latin you going to be in the race too
> *


yep yep. where's it going to be? should i wear my pro wings or my winos :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TO ALL THOSE WHO I OFFENDED TODAY.................

I'M SORRY.....BUT THAT'S NOT GONNA BE THE LAST TIME..... :biggrin: 

IF YOU CAN'T TAKE A JOKE....THEN DON'T PLAY...JUST SMILE AND NOD....DON'T SAY SHIT.....





NOT HATIN..............MOTIVATIN..............


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 11:47 AM~7736009
> *TO ALL THOSE WHO I OFFENDED TODAY.................
> 
> I'M SORRY.....BUT THAT'S NOT GONNA BE THE LAST TIME..... :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 12:47 PM~7736009
> *TO ALL THOSE WHO I OFFENDED TODAY.................
> 
> I'M SORRY.....BUT THAT'S NOT GONNA BE THE LAST TIME..... :biggrin:
> ...


Damn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

macalacarena, i did some custom retrofitting on the mazda shelltop.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 20 2007, 12:33 PM~7735912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i meant the shyt i said.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 11:58 AM~7736062
> *macalacarena, i did some custom retrofitting on the mazda shelltop.
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL LET RODNEY KNOW WHEN YOU ARE READY FOR HIM TO SHOW YOU HOW IT'S DONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 12:59 PM~7736071
> *I'LL LET RODNEY KNOW WHEN YOU ARE READY FOR HIM TO SHOW YOU HOW IT'S DONE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

tell him to get tEh InTernet thing going. i just reminded myself, i got to get it hooked up at home for some contract work.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 12:59 PM~7736067
> *maybe he there a few more times , that only him and chel know about.    :scrutinize:
> i meant the shyt i said.
> *


why dont you stop over so you can see for your self :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 11:59 AM~7736067
> *maybe he there a few more times , that only him and chel know about.    :scrutinize:
> i meant the shyt i said.
> *



:uh: OK HATER :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 01:16 PM~7736158
> *why dont you stop over so you can see for your self :uh:
> *


no thanks.. i heard you was a thug.. kinda skurrs me.. hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 01:24 PM~7736201
> *no thanks..  i heard you was a thug..    kinda skurrs me..  hno:
> *


Im doing some grillin this weekend stop by. Id ask Kenny but he wont talk to me anymore


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

next project-----COUNTRY DONKS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

callin out 713diva :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

paint this for me darkness


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

***** what??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://gallery.upshizzle.com/albums/03.07/10hitcombo.gif

VERY NICE AND DONE RIGHT!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *mr.debonair*

get back to work foo'!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333555


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 01:42 PM~7736664
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333555
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :guns: :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 12:24 PM~7736201
> *no thanks..  i heard you was a thug..    kinda skurrs me..  hno:
> *


LOL Brian is a straight up gangsta! Pistol whipin, pimp slapin, Cadillac stacken, gangsta. LOL Nah, just kiddin, he a white boy.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 11:33 AM~7735912
> *Your at my house 2 or 3 times a week..... Its safe to say your a wack job. Chel thinks your crazy
> *


Im at your house maybe once every blue moon. When yall see me coming, you run in and turn off all the fucking lights. :angry: Oh, and tell Chel it takes one to know one. :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 03:04 PM~7736855
> *LOL Brian is a straight up gangsta! Pistol whipin, pimp slapin, Cadillac stacken, gangsta. LOL Nah, just kiddin, he a white boy.
> *


so back to him Cadillac Shrimp'n


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2007, 03:04 PM~7736851
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

65 or 66.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 20 2007, 03:08 PM~7736893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

not impressed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 09:39 AM~7735475
> *Hey Frainkie your boy LoanStar and sixty8imp say my cars not a lowrider! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 01:09 PM~7736902
> *not impressed
> *


doesnt surprise me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 03:09 PM~7736902
> *not impressed
> *


his top matches. :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 03:11 PM~7736923
> *doesnt surprise me.
> *


:dunno: I'm just sayin ... all that smack you talk ... I'd expect better


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 03:12 PM~7736932
> *his top matches.   :0
> *


do his underwear match too .... cause you're all up on his nutts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 01:12 PM~7736934
> *:dunno: I'm just sayin ... all that smack you talk ... I'd expect better
> *


its in it 2nd stage. its not done, or cleared yet. hate to break it to you, but in july, u might not even place in luxury class.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 03:14 PM~7736945
> *do his underwear match too .... cause you're all up on his nutts
> *


:uh: only you could answer that one. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 01:12 PM~7736932
> *his top matches.  :0
> *


it matches the car, the bumpers the sides and the mirrors.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 01:09 PM~7736902
> *not impressed
> *


thats funny, the rest of your club is


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 03:16 PM~7736971
> *thats funny, the rest of your club is
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 03:14 PM~7736945
> *do his underwear match too .... cause you're all up on his nutts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 03:16 PM~7736971
> *thats funny, the rest of your club is
> *


trouble maker..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 03:15 PM~7736964
> *it matches the car, the bumpers the sides and the mirrors.
> 
> 
> ...


maybe they'll cover up some of them door dings :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dena.. $10 at myblingring.com.. you can fix your knock offs.. even has purple in that one.. so it'll match


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 03:19 PM~7737001
> *dena.. $10 at myblingring.com.. you can fix your knock offs.. even has purple in that one.. so it'll match
> 
> *


you're so funny Danny. why don't you use that $10 to go buy yourself some pom poms since you be chearleading for Kenneth all the time ...

by the way ... you and me ain't as cool as you think ... so calm down homie ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 03:21 PM~7737018
> *you're so funny Danny.  why don't you use that $10 to go buy yourself some pom poms since you be chearleading for Kenneth all the time ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 03:21 PM~7737018
> *you're so funny Danny.  why don't you use that $10 to go buy yourself some pom poms since you be chearleading for Kenneth all the time ...
> 
> by the way ... you and me ain't as cool as you think ... so calm down homie ...
> *


geez... just a joke.. dang..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 02:21 PM~7737018
> *you're so funny Danny.  why don't you use that $10 to go buy yourself some pom poms since you be chearleading for Kenneth all the time ...
> 
> by the way ... you and me ain't as cool as you think ... so calm down homie ...
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2007, 03:25 PM~7737043
> *:0  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


ah chismelows why dont you go email someone


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8schrimp_@Apr 20 2007, 02:27 PM~7737050
> *ah chismelows why dont you go email someone
> *


ok sixty8schrimp


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 02:21 PM~7737018
> *you're so funny Danny.  why don't you use that $10 to go buy yourself some pom poms since you be chearleading for Kenneth all the time ...
> 
> by the way ... you and me ain't as cool as you think ... so calm down homie ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 02:23 PM~7737029
> *geez...  just a joke.. dang..
> *



pos no que you mean the shyt you say??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 02:14 PM~7736945
> *do his underwear match too .... cause you're all up on his nutts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 03:34 PM~7737084
> *pos no que you mean the shyt you say???  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


who fk asked you?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 02:14 PM~7736945
> *do his underwear match too .... cause you're all up on his nutts
> *



he's just tryin to fit "I"n


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 03:38 PM~7737112
> *he's just tryin to fit "I"n
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 02:38 PM~7737108
> *who fk asked you?
> *



last time i checked....i didn't need your permission to say shit bitch....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

yall are a bunch of crazy ass mo fo's for real! :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 02:38 PM~7737112
> *he's just tryin to fit "I"n
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 03:38 PM~7737112
> *he's just tryin to fit "I"n
> *


naw.. i'm with Magnolia DOnks 4 life. ya heard.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 11:26 AM~7735865
> *hes a wack job...... :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :around: :loco: :tongue:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 02:40 PM~7737128
> *naw.. i'm with Magnolia DOnks 4 life.  ya heard.
> *


then why didn't you approve my tractor donk bitch..... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 03:40 PM~7737124
> *last time i checked....i didn't need your permission to say shit bitch....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 01:19 PM~7737001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  It's already been done...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 02:41 PM~7737135
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 20 2007, 02:42 PM~7737142
> *  It's already been done...
> 
> 
> ...


oh no.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

15 pages x20 posts per page = 300 posts soo far today in houston lowriders topic. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 20 2007, 03:41 PM~7737134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

ummm... nevermind..imma stay quiet.. seems like i pissed everybody off today.. :banghead:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 02:46 PM~7737178
> *15 pages x20 posts per page = 300 posts soo far today in houston lowriders topic.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 20 2007, 03:42 PM~7737142
> *  It's already been done...
> 
> 
> ...


wtf! is that the one that was plain purple not too long ago ... is it from Houston? I saw them re-painting it ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just noticed the interior and the folding chairs.. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 20 2007, 02:46 PM~7737178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** we playin....noone needs to get offended....if they do....visit...www.mevaleverga.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena the club remark was a joke, dont get upset


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 03:47 PM~7737191
> *NERD
> *


HATER!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 01:46 PM~7737184
> *wtf!  is that the one that was plain purple not too long ago ... is it from Houston?  I saw them re-painting it ...
> *



:biggrin: Not from Houston.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 02:49 PM~7737202
> *HATER!!
> *



so can i join your hater club now?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 01:21 PM~7737018
> *you're so funny Danny.  why don't you use that $10 to go buy yourself some pom poms since you be chearleading for Kenneth all the time ...
> 
> by the way ... you and me ain't as cool as you think ... so calm down homie ...
> *


aint no one cheerleading. i dont need back up. r u gonna stay late at work today. get that overtime, chrome that suspension, i know i am


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 03:50 PM~7737211
> *so can i join your hater club now?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 02:51 PM~7737215
> *aint no one cheerleading. i dont need back up. r u gonna stay late at work today. get that overtime, chrome that suspension, i know i am
> *



BALLER...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wish i was rich like ya'll pinche dayton rolling, candy paint dripping, luxury car driving mother fkrers..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 03:51 PM~7737215
> *aint no one cheerleading. i dont need back up. r u gonna stay late at work today. get that overtime, chrome that suspension, i know i am
> *


no, I don't have to work overtime ... I make that big bank, I thought you knew! :biggrin: I'm going home to play with my car ... matter of fact I'm leaving early ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 20 2007, 01:58 PM~7737267
> *no, I don't have to work overtime ... I make that big bank, I thought you knew!  :biggrin: I'm going home to play with my car ... matter of fact I'm leaving early ...
> *


stop by the house. i got some paper and some compound u can clean up those door jams


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

screw it.. imma put spokes on the 96.. but 40"..mannn..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gunman got nasa on lockdown.. 

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5229508


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*THIS IS HOW WE DO THANGS IN THE CLUB..........HOMEBOY CAME ALL THE WAY FROM L.A. TO PUT IT DOWN FOR FAM, SHIT HATIN ALREADY STARTED AND IT AINT EVEN DONE YET! HATE TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN ITS DONE.*
:tears: 


























LONGEST AND MOST DISTINGUISHED LOWRIDING HISTORY OF ANY LOWRIDING CLUB?....................


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

FUCK WHAT THE JUDGES SAY, AS LONG AS THE STREET CRED IS THERE!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

OK


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

...... LATE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 20 2007, 12:00 PM~7735631
> *Yo Brian, my brother in law saw another car almost Identical to mine on Uvalde.
> *


yea it not black its blue but yea i dose look alot like yours its geo's from bonified cc


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 11:39 AM~7736276
> *callin out 713diva :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 20 2007, 03:21 PM~7737808
> *yea it not black its blue but yea i dose look alot like yours its geo's from bonified cc
> *


sorry to correct you brotha slim but theres another triple black from tha ES of town..he was rollin wit Geo at Slab City picnic..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 20 2007, 04:25 PM~7737844
> *sorry to correct you brotha slim but theres another triple black from tha ES of town..he was rollin wit Geo at Slab City picnic..
> *



yup...black on black on black spokes.....grill, but no fifth.....i think geo was recruitin......car was clean


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 03:55 PM~7737657
> *THIS IS HOW WE DO THANGS IN THE CLUB..........HOMEBOY CAME ALL THE WAY FROM L.A. TO PUT IT DOWN FOR FAM, SHIT HATIN ALREADY STARTED AND IT AINT EVEN DONE YET! HATE TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN ITS DONE.
> :tears:
> 
> ...



that dude does put down some bad ass patterns.....i saw some cars he did in another topic....someone posted up his photobucket.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2007, 05:26 PM~7737851
> *yup...black on black on black spokes.....grill, but no fifth.....i think geo was recruitin......car was clean
> *


damn ***** been down to long....gotta get rollin but.......in due time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

YEAH.. nice stuff.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP MOSCA?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2007, 12:03 PM~7735650
> *damn, those eyes shot out and i thought it was a :dena: avatar.  LOL TIG OLE BIDDIES!
> *


lol ***** trippin .........but they are nice.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 03:11 PM~7737742
> *FUCK WHAT THE JUDGES SAY, AS LONG AS THE STREET CRED IS THERE!
> *


hold up 3x og


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2007, 05:54 PM~7738019
> *hold up 3x og
> *


Frankie aint no punk!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SHOWIN MOTHERFUCKERS WHATS UP WITH THE BIG 'I' IN TEXAS SINCE 98'!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 06:04 PM~7738061
> *SHOWIN MOTHERFUCKERS WHATS UP WITH THE BIG 'I' IN TEXAS SINCE 98'!
> *


  any luck on that hotel room???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2007, 04:05 PM~7738067
> * any luck on that hotel room???
> *




LEMME CALL MY SISTER


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 20 2007, 06:07 PM~7738076
> *LEMME CALL MY SISTER
> *


I know, I forgot to call you again


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry7738180


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

look everybody..seriously.. i know i talk alot of shyt.. but i want ya'll to not take it personal.. even if i do mean it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

j/k


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos going to victoria and what time you guys heading out there?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 20 2007, 06:37 PM~7738216
> *look everybody..seriously..  i know i talk alot of shyt.. but i want ya'll to not take it personal.. even if i do mean it.
> *


fawk you :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2007, 11:07 AM~7735702
> *i think its funny how ppl do that on myspace. i was talkin to someone bout that the other day. hell ppl get pissed if you move them down a couple of spots. its hillarious! :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixfoss how was the road trip


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 20 2007, 08:39 PM~7739223
> *sixfoss how was the road trip
> *




long as f*ck!

22 hours straight... took one hour nap in alabama, puro ghetto.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 20 2007, 09:29 PM~7739598
> *long as f*ck!
> 
> 22 hours straight... took one hour nap in alabama, puro ghetto.
> *


good to hear you made it ok homie....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2007, 02:00 AM~7741012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spam


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 21 2007, 07:19 AM~7741262
> *already
> *


hey.. out of towner.. go look for a n.carolina thread.. 


k thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 21 2007, 06:19 AM~7741262
> *already
> *


aint even unpacked yet and already on LIL huh ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 21 2007, 07:13 AM~7741337
> *hey.. out of towner..  go look for a n.carolina thread..
> k thanks
> *



ok















no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 21 2007, 07:46 AM~7741416
> *aint even unpacked yet and already on LIL huh ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 21 2007, 01:24 PM~7742320
> *:biggrin:
> *


here ya go.. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=176008


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone need purple spokesand hub never had tires on them just rims and parts


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 21 2007, 07:56 PM~7744184
> *anyone need purple spokesand hub never had tires on them just rims and parts
> *


huh


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

b-boy contest was tight in h-town today.....

hope those adaptors will work for you latin......

boiler...latin has your single switch handle....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

is that mazteca in this video?? :0 :0 :0 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lbdMjJyRn4


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 21 2007, 06:58 PM~7743882
> *here ya go..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=176008
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry7745447


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

good mornig h-town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hataproof+Apr 22 2007, 02:34 AM~7745937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot to go check in..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry7745447


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Apr 22 2007, 04:41 AM~7746080
> *good mornig h-town
> *


who's that in your avatar? she got nice titties


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Apr 22 2007, 03:41 AM~7746080
> *good mornig h-town
> *


You sell that lac yet whey?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i saw lots of nice tiddays at the latin kings of comedy show last night :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*REPPIN THE ONLY WAY W"I" CAN.................................
TO DA FULLEST*</span>


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star.. something wrong with the paint. its still wet. really should wait to take out until it dries..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 22 2007, 03:08 PM~7748020
> *lone star.. something wrong with the paint.    its still wet.  really should wait to take out until it dries..
> 
> 
> *


mamalo!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 22 2007, 05:18 PM~7748252
> *mamalo!
> *


english please. i dont speak mojo


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 22 2007, 03:18 PM~7748252
> *mamalo!
> *


LOL


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard my 68 scored a 2nd place at Elim show.. didnt stick around.. got bored and frustrated with all the church people and trying to convince me my soul needs saving.. so figured i'd leave and go fine a big boobie female to commit some sins with.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 22 2007, 05:36 PM~7749011
> *heard my 68 scored a 2nd place at Elim show..  didnt stick around..    got bored and frustrated with all the  church people and trying to convince me my soul needs saving..  so figured i'd leave and go fine a big boobie female to commit some sins with.
> *


pics of the car show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Apr 22 2007, 07:37 PM~7749023
> *pics of the car show
> *


www.NO.jpg

i decided to leave when the delta 88 on 24's with verticle doors showed up.. knew it was time to go then.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where Lone Star? bet puto is wackin off to his car.. damn weirdo


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

pics from victoria


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 22 2007, 06:24 PM~7749337
> *pics from victoria
> 
> 
> ...


you have more


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah let me down load them


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s212/ca.../Picture130.jpg


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 22 2007, 08:41 PM~7749448
> *http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s212/ca.../Picture130.jpg
> *


thats a bad azz ride :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 22 2007, 04:18 PM~7748252
> *mamalo!
> *



:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that green 60 HT looked clean!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 22 2007, 09:00 PM~7749625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna bring my Best Paint Championship Belt and my Trophy to the next meeting ... what did the judges say ... "can't NOBODY touch that paint job" :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DAMN NICE SHOW ,WHAT LIKE 25 CARS?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 09:15 PM~7750911
> *DAMN NICE SHOW ,WHAT LIKE 25 CARS?
> *


lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 11:15 PM~7750911
> *DAMN NICE SHOW ,WHAT LIKE 25 CARS?
> *


WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW BIG THE SHOW WAS ... WE STILL REPRESENTED ... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 22 2007, 09:17 PM~7750933
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW BIG THE SHOW WAS ... WE STILL REPRESENTED ...  :uh:
> *


you were in a class by yourself...literally lololol


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

congrats dena what time u guys got back


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 11:19 PM~7750950
> *you were in a class by yourself...literally lololol
> *


ok Kenneth ... whatever helps you sleep at night  


the show was tite ... we had a good time ... can't wait to kick it with all my Texas 
RO brothers and sisters again ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see u got that trunk wide open!!! what it do!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 22 2007, 11:20 PM~7750959
> *congrats dena what time u guys got back
> *


Thanks Marcelo ... we got home about 10:30 ... already getting ready for the next show! we were trippin' out all the folks waving and shit ... I got two chips on my windshield from haulin ass DRIVING my lac to the show and back ... but I don't give a fuck ... $10,000 Best of Show Paint ALLLL UP AND DOWN THE FREEWAY!! :roflmao: Congratutions to all the Rollerz who won and represented out there today!! RO 4 LIFE!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 22 2007, 09:17 PM~7750933
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK HOW BIG THE SHOW WAS ... WE STILL REPRESENTED ...  :uh:
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am tired ass fuck but cant sleep at all i guess next show will be in austin


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 11:27 PM~7751023
> *
> *


you obviously do ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 22 2007, 11:28 PM~7751031
> *am tired ass fuck but cant sleep at all i guess next show will be in austin
> *


I'm the same way ... you already know


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SO MUCH LOVE IN THIS TOPIC :werd:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MY OLD SHIT..........

JUST A LITTLE HISTORY LESSON FOR SUM TEXAS HATERS........

A 94' W, LT1 PURCHASED IN 98'


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic am going to call u tomorrow and set the day when to start on your next car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

class dismissed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 22 2007, 09:37 PM~7751112
> *sic am going to call u tomorrow and set the day when to start on your next car
> *


alright.. yea this week im a take off from cars and work on side jobs..
and i have a club car to do.. but ill do yours 1st since its a paying job..:uh:
it wont take long.. as the other will...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 09:39 PM~7751136
> *class dismissed
> *


i think im a fail..

but im a school em on a sic713 pattern top...  



btw.. yours is very nice i'd say...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lemme post pics of my past low lows so I can make myself feel better about myself ... somebody call Dr. Phil ... ****** is breakin down up in here ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 09:44 PM~7751179
> *i think im a fail..
> 
> but im a school em on a sic713 pattern top...
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM NEED TO SELL MY FLEET I THINK TOO MUCH HOSTILITY AND COMP IN THE LUXURY CATEGORIE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2007, 11:48 PM~7751226
> *DAM NEED TO SELL MY FLEET I THINK TOO MUCH HOSTILITY AND COMP IN THE LUXURY CATEGORIE
> *


NAH, YOU KNOW HOW IT IS ... SOME ****** ARE JUST A LITTLE SENSITIVE AND SCARED TO GET BEAT BY A GIRL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 22 2007, 09:45 PM~7751201
> *lemme post pics of my past low lows so I can make myself feel better about myself ... somebody call Dr. Phil ...  ****** is breakin down up in here ...
> *


heres what i took last year. "TRADITIONAL SWEEPSTAKES at a SUPERSHOW event"


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

****** is breakin down up in here ... :uh: 

NEVER. 


NOT PAST JUST FEATURED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so when ****** hated cuz it didnt have leather and a/c i went and thru this together in 3 months not 3 years see you in july. this one gonna be on jack stands too.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 09:49 PM~7751236
> *heres what i took last year. "TRADITIONAL SWEEPSTAKES at a SUPERSHOW event"
> 
> 
> ...




QUIT LIVIN IN DA PAST *****!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

GREAT JOB GUYS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 09:52 PM~7751275
> *QUIT LIVIN IN DA PAST *****!
> *


"trunk fulla funk"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall ****** crack me up..
this shit makes my day..



i hope i dont get fuck with so bad when i finish my car..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7751318
> *yall ****** crack me up..
> this shit makes my day..
> i hope i dont get fuck with so bad when i finish my car..
> *


X2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7751318
> *
> i hope i dont get fuck with so bad when i finish my car..
> *


youll see with the elco, its never finished. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7751318
> *yall ****** crack me up..
> this shit makes my day..
> i hope i dont get fuck with so bad when i finish my car..
> *


hurry and finish it so we can see what people say


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 09:59 PM~7751343
> *youll see with the elco, its never finished.  :biggrin:
> *


SO TRUE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 09:59 PM~7751343
> *youll see with the elco, its never finished.  :biggrin:
> *


that true..
thats why im, doing it right the 1st time..

ill have something for the elcamino class...sic713 style


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 22 2007, 10:00 PM~7751353
> *hurry and finish it so we can see what people say
> *


i should be doing the engine swap this week...

and then well start wrappin the frame...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 10:01 PM~7751369
> *that true..
> thats why im, doing it right the 1st time..
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 22 2007, 10:01 PM~7751365
> *SO TRUE
> *


when the next poker nite????


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 10:03 PM~7751382
> *when the next poker nite????
> *


May 19th 7pm


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 09:59 PM~7751343
> *youll see with the elco, its never finished.  :biggrin:
> *


U GOTTA *CHANGE* THINGS UP OR UR SHIT LL GET 

PLAYED THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 10:08 PM~7751423
> *NOT ONLY THAT, U GOTTA CHANGE THINGS UP OR UR SHIT LL GET
> 
> PLAYED THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

damn, only the SECOND time "showing" my car ... and ****** are already getting uptight ... I'm building my shit for me ... to keep ... not to try to make a dollar out of 15 cents


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7751318
> *yall ****** crack me up..
> this shit makes my day..
> i hope i dont get fuck with so bad when i finish my car..
> *



JUS STAY KOOL AND WE'LL B KOOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 10:12 PM~7751477
> *JUS STAY KOOL AND WE'LL B KOOL
> *


i have no worries then.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 22 2007, 10:05 PM~7751395
> *May 19th 7pm
> *


thats my birthday, im game


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 10:15 PM~7751500
> *i have no worries then.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




YUP,YUP.
ANOTHER THING , DONT FLAKE OUT AND TRY TO GET IN WITH ANOTHER CLUB AND WHEN SHIT DONT HAPPEN, TRY TO B A HARDCORE MEMBER OF THE CLUB U WA GONNA DROP  

PEACE


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 10:19 PM~7751532
> *thats my birthday, im game
> *


just cause its your birthday it doesnt mean i wont take your money :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 10:19 PM~7751535
> *YUP,YUP.
> ANOTHER THING , DONT FLAKE OUT AND TRY TO GET IN WITH ANOTHER CLUB AND WHEN SHIT DONT HAPPEN,  TRY TO B A HARDCORE MEMBER OF THE CLUB U WA GONNA DROP
> 
> ...


hummm... :0 
im stylez for life...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 22 2007, 10:20 PM~7751540
> *just cause its your birthday it doesnt mean i wont take your money :0
> *


well ima take mike so u aint takin mine u takin his :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 10:20 PM~7751546
> *hummm...  :0
> im stylez for life...
> *


Yea i dont think he will up and leave to another club just cause things dont go his way or some road bumps come up he has heart and LOYALTY he's are lil blacksican


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 10:21 PM~7751548
> *well ima take mike so u aint takin mine u takin his  :biggrin:
> *


Thats fine also


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 22 2007, 10:22 PM~7751556
> *Yea i dont think he will up and leave to another club just cause things dont go his way or some road bumps come up he has heart and LOYALTY  he's are lil blacksican
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 22 2007, 10:22 PM~7751556
> *Yea i dont think he will up and leave to another club just cause things dont go his way or some road bumps come up he has heart and LOYALTY  he's are lil blacksican
> *




that's whats up


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 22 2007, 10:25 PM~7751585
> *that's whats up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

goin to bed.. laters fam


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Houston topics are very entertaining...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Apr 22 2007, 11:19 PM~7751535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Apr 22 2007, 08:24 PM~7749337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 



> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Apr 22 2007, 11:15 PM~7750911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i poker everynite


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 21 2007, 11:03 PM~7744908
> *b-boy contest was tight in h-town today.....
> 
> hope those adaptors will work for you latin......
> ...


true, those kids were throwing down. already delivered the switch handle, he was asking what the plug was for. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 06:23 AM~7752620
> *true, those kids were throwing down.  already delivered the switch handle, he was asking what the plug was for.  LOL
> *


thank you homie.....tell him to call me and i'll explain..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 08:49 AM~7752838
> *thank you homie.....tell him to call me and i'll explain..... :biggrin:
> *


that chino guy didn't make it, i left before the last battle.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 22 2007, 09:07 PM~7749690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nice lowrider 4x4 offroad truck. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 12:53 AM~7752115
> *Houston topics are very entertaining...
> *


:wave: spanky.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 08:27 AM~7753036
> *:wave:  spanky.
> *


hey there...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 09:27 AM~7753036
> *:wave:  spanky.
> *


don't get all chiflada now that ellies gone.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Novela de houstone........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:31 AM~7753066
> *Novela de houstone........
> *


ah puto..sent u PM other day.. when grown man sends you PM.. you suppose to reply


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:31 AM~7753066
> *Novela de houstone........
> *


trudat.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 09:34 AM~7753077
> *ah puto..sent u PM other day.. when grown man sends you PM..  you suppose to reply
> *


I got it already......  Thanks, its good you lookin out...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:38 AM~7753099
> *I got it already......  Thanks, its good you lookin out...
> *


all PM said was Fk YOU.. what you talkin about?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 09:38 AM~7753103
> *all PM said was Fk YOU..  what you talkin about?
> *


Jackass!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 08:29 AM~7753051
> *don't get all chiflada now that ellies gone.
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: 

youre throwed off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:39 AM~7753107
> *Jackass!
> *


here ya go.. this is what yo ride needs to step up and roll like real g's..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=318426&st=20


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 08:31 AM~7753066
> *Novela de houstone........
> *


all day every day.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 23 2007, 08:38 AM~7753103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 09:45 AM~7753136
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> youre throwed off.
> *


oh..sorry about selling out on lunch friday.. i decided to work after all.. gotta stack that paper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7753144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


photoshop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7753144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

kissing up? LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 09:45 AM~7753138
> *here ya go.. this is what yo ride needs to step up and roll like real g's..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=318426&st=20
> *


junk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:48 AM~7753160
> *junk
> *


yeah.. but you can put pumps in ur car anyway..even if it is junk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Someone wants to be Dani's daddy. :happysad: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7742442


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 09:50 AM~7753172
> *Someone wants to be Dani's daddy.  :happysad:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7742442
> *


dani can be the flower gurl


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 09:49 AM~7753167
> *yeah.. but you can put pumps in ur car anyway..even if it is junk
> *


just cut you i beam frame 68 already :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 09:53 AM~7753186
> *dani can be the flower gurl
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:53 AM~7753191
> *just cut you i beam frame 68 already :uh:
> *


how about you having a cutting party and have my 68 and your lecab cut at same time?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:00 AM~7753226
> *how about you having a cutting party and have my 68 and your lecab cut at same time?
> *


How about you cut your car up and send it to CD! They pay you in 2 dollar bills :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7753235
> *How about you cut your car up and send it to CD! They pay you in 2 dollar bills :cheesy:
> *


dang.. so harsh.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7753235
> *How about you cut your car up and send it to CD! They pay you in 2 dollar bills :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:04 AM~7753243
> *dang.. so harsh.
> *


Thats all you could come up with?? You must not have had breakfast today!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 10:05 AM~7753248
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


C&D you knew what I ment.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 2X ARND, dj short dog, sixty8imp

cuanto por los chinitas?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:06 AM~7753257
> *C&D you knew what I ment.
> *


I know, the ******** with the scrapyard. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 23 2007, 10:05 AM~7753253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how much u get for mazteca?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:09 AM~7753274
> *YEAH  :angry:
> how much u get for mazteca?
> *


Not for sale. You don't want to shit talk with me, I already made you take me off your friendslist. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 10:10 AM~7753280
> *Not for sale.  You don't want to shit talk with me, I already made you take me off your friendslist.  :tears:
> *


deleted all the non-lowriders


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:11 AM~7753286
> *deleted all the non-lowriders
> *


then delete yourself with a stock on rims. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 10:10 AM~7753280
> *Not for sale.  You don't want to shit talk with me, I already made you take me off your friendslist.  :tears:
> *


he was never on mine :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:12 AM~7753290
> *he was never on mine :biggrin:
> *


like i said.. only lowriders


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:13 AM~7753297
> *like i said.. only lowriders
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:17 AM~7753317
> *
> *


Why is everyone picking on the white boy? I wanna see what "lowriders" everyone else has who is talking all the shit. Ive seen Brian's ride and the shit is clean. So shit talkers, post up YOUR lowrider. No primered "Imma paint it next week, still waiting on the paint job, re-primering, china rollin, Earl Shieb painted, same ole Houston shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 10:29 AM~7753380
> *Why is everyone picking on the white boy?  I wanna see what "lowriders" everyone else has who is talking all the shit. Ive seen Brian's ride and the shit is clean. So shit talkers, post up YOUR lowrider. No primered "Imma paint it next week, still waiting on the paint job, re-primering same ole Houston shit.
> *


i only have a hoo doo..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 08:29 AM~7753380
> *Why is everyone picking on the white boy?  I wanna see what "lowriders" everyone else has who is talking all the shit. Ive seen Brian's ride and the shit is clean. So shit talkers, post up YOUR lowrider. No primered "Imma paint it next week, still waiting on the paint job, re-primering same ole Houston shit.
> *




:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

two hoo doo's actually. :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 08:47 AM~7753149
> *oh..sorry about selling out on lunch friday..  i decided to work after all..  gotta stack that paper
> *


thats cool. i had to go to our customers place for some quality issues so i wouldnt of been able to go.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 08:34 AM~7753398
> *two hoo doo's actually.   :tears:
> *


heres one of em..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 10:39 AM~7753431
> *heres one of em..
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. i drive it like that.. with everything all taped up and everthing.. cause i'm gangsta like that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 23 2007, 08:05 AM~7752911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mamaselo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 10:42 AM~7753458
> *dude got down though.....
> *


true, i got a vid of the battle against some little white kid. was a good one.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 09:13 AM~7753297
> *like i said.. only lowriders
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 10:45 AM~7753475
> *:scrutinize:
> *


ok.. lowrider groupies too.. so got you covered..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

North Carolina up in this biatch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7753482
> *ok.. lowrider groupies too..  so got you covered..
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7753484
> *North Carolina up in this biatch!!!!!!!!!!
> *



leave.....


.this is TEXAS talk....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 10:29 AM~7753380
> *Why is everyone picking on the white boy?  I wanna see what "lowriders" everyone else has who is talking all the shit. Ive seen Brian's ride and the shit is clean. So shit talkers, post up YOUR lowrider. No primered "Imma paint it next week, still waiting on the paint job, re-primering, china rollin, Earl Shieb painted,  same ole Houston shit.
> *


B and I are minorities ... its cause he's white and I'm a girl ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 10:46 AM~7753484
> *North Carolina up in this biatch!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nationwide novela :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7753482
> *ok.. lowrider groupies too..  so got you covered..
> *


 :0 .................***** said groupies................ :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 09:29 AM~7753380
> *Why is everyone picking on the white boy?  I wanna see what "lowriders" everyone else has who is talking all the shit. Ive seen Brian's ride and the shit is clean. So shit talkers, post up YOUR lowrider. No primered "Imma paint it next week, still waiting on the paint job, re-primering, china rollin, Earl Shieb painted,  same ole Houston shit.
> *


Show me what Houston is working with.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 10:47 AM~7753500
> *:0 .................***** said groupies................ :0
> *


ok, hrnybrneye never denied it. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7753491
> *leave.....
> .this is TEXAS talk....
> *




:biggrin: 



Funny thing... Ive seen A Lot more lowriders rolling through here, a small azz town than I ever did over in Houston. Latin, youd fit in too, chingos de mini trucks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7753484
> *North Carolina up in this biatch!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 10:48 AM~7753508
> *:biggrin:
> Funny thing... Ive seen A Lot more lowriders rolling through here, a small azz town than I ever did over in Houston. Latin, youd fit in too, chingos de mini trucks.
> *


Pics of the lowriders you talmbout?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 09:48 AM~7753508
> *:biggrin:
> Funny thing... Ive seen A Lot more lowriders rolling through here, a small azz town than I ever did over in Houston. Latin, youd fit in too, chingos de mini trucks.
> *



they probably don't get jacked at a red light.........so that's why you see em.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 09:48 AM~7753509
> *:wave: :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:47 AM~7753496
> *B and I are minorities ... its cause he's white and I'm a girl ...
> *


sad but true... avengemydeath is a chino :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 09:48 AM~7753505
> *ok, hrnybrneye never denied it.  LOL
> *


:angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 09:49 AM~7753515
> *Pics of the lowriders you talmbout?
> *



soon.

Internet is locked down tight up in here. Rationed to 5 minutes every hour plus lunch break....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 10:49 AM~7753515
> *Pics of the lowriders you talmbout?
> *


x2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:50 AM~7753520
> *sad but true... avengemydeath is a chino :biggrin:
> *


let's post up pics of all three of our cars! :0  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 09:49 AM~7753518
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


you need to update your sig.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 10:52 AM~7753543
> *you need to update your sig.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 09:52 AM~7753543
> *you need to update your sig.
> *



nah, it still applies.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Apr 23 2007, 10:46 AM~7753484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUCKA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:51 AM~7753541
> *let's post up pics of all three of our cars!  :0  :roflmao:
> *


avitar is all they get till july 22nd


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:53 AM~7753558
> *avitar is all they get till july 22nd
> *


 I'm doing the cabbage patch in my office right now :roflmao: "Go Brian, Go Brian" :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:50 AM~7753520
> *sad but true... avengemydeath is a chino :biggrin:
> *


I drive a Honda foo. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 09:52 AM~7753548
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 09:53 AM~7753559
> *
> *


so what's the finished product on the RT car homie?? how's it lookin??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 09:53 AM~7753556
> *nah, it still applies.
> *


 :no:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 10:54 AM~7753567
> *I drive a Honda foo.  :biggrin:
> *


lol you dont fit in a honda :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:55 AM~7753577
> *lol you dont fit in a honda :biggrin:
> *


neither did slim........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 09:54 AM~7753566
> * I'm doing the cabbage patch in my office right now :roflmao: "Go Brian, Go Brian" :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 09:55 AM~7753576
> *:no:
> *



I just have to say one word.....  :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 09:55 AM~7753576
> *:no:
> *



YOU 2 GET A ROOM ALREADY......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 10:55 AM~7753581
> *neither did slim........ :biggrin:
> *


that's true.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 09:56 AM~7753585
> *I just have to say one word.....    :yes:
> *


 :loco: :tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 10:56 AM~7753589
> *YOU 2 GET A ROOM ALREADY......
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

lunch time is over.... laters.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 09:56 AM~7753589
> *YOU 2 GET A ROOM ALREADY......
> *


 :nono:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 10:55 AM~7753582
> *:roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: you know I was doing it too ... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 10:56 AM~7753591
> *that's true.
> *


avengemydeath has never been slim..... lol.... His mom owns a burger joint on Silber


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:55 AM~7753577
> *lol you dont fit in a honda :biggrin:
> *


 My head goes out the moonroof and I sit in the back seat. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 09:58 AM~7753600
> *:roflmao: you know I was doing it too ... :biggrin:
> *


i know you were thats why i was laughing. crazy ass biatch. :roflmao:

hey whos gonna be at POP tomorrow?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:58 AM~7753600
> *:roflmao: you know I was doing it too ... :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:59 AM~7753601
> *avengemydeath has never been slim..... lol.... His mom owns a burger joint on Silber
> *


I was slim when I was born, now Im hella swoll Mutha fucker. :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 10:59 AM~7753604
> *i know you were thats why i was laughing. crazy ass biatch. :roflmao:
> 
> hey whos gonna be at POP tomorrow?
> *


:biggrin: 

Like I know ... okay, so I do know :biggrin: The schedule says Sunny Sauceda ... :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 10:59 AM~7753602
> *My head goes out the moonroof and I sit in the back seat. :biggrin:
> *


So whens the Wheel Burger Lowrider Expo?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:01 AM~7753614
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Like I know ... okay, so I do know :biggrin: The schedule says Sunny Sauceda ... :dunno:
> *


who?!?!? :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 11:02 AM~7753619
> *who?!?!? :ugh:
> *


:dunno: :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 11:02 AM~7753619
> *who?!?!? :ugh:
> *


so how was friday???? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7753623
> *so how was friday???? :cheesy:
> *


it was sooo much fun! good show! she really good live! i had a blast! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

still no pics? Fine how about Photoshop lowriders, some of yall can dream.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7753622
> *:dunno: :ugh:
> *


:roflmao: 

is that the only person they announced so far? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 23 2007, 11:03 AM~7753630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sup guys


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:05 AM~7753642
> *Dont forget me on those other tickets :biggrin:
> 
> *


oh yea i asked and they are a couple of pairs available. i dont know where exactly but ill find all that out tonight and let you know.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 11:06 AM~7753656
> *oh yea i asked and they are a couple of pairs available. i dont know where exactly but ill find all that out tonight and let you know.
> *


thanks


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 23 2007, 11:04 AM~7753641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 11:04 AM~7753634
> *still no pics? Fine how about Photoshop lowriders, some of yall can dream.
> *


aight..heres my low.. needs little work.. should be ready for LRM show though..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:08 AM~7753669
> *aight..heres my low..  needs little work..  should be ready for LRM show though..
> 
> 
> ...


frontin like you doin more in lil time :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 11:04 AM~7753641
> *:roflmao:
> 
> is that the only person they announced so far? :thumbsdown:
> *


call em up..maybe they'll let you sing kareoke.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 11:10 AM~7753678
> *frontin like you doin more in lil time :uh:
> *


what u talkin about?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:10 AM~7753689
> *call em up..maybe they'll let you sing kareoke.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Monica ... you remember that one time .... at band camp? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::ugh: shhhhhhh!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 11:12 AM~7753697
> *:roflmao: Monica ... you remember that one time .... at band camp? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::ugh: shhhhhhh!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:11 AM~7753696
> *what u talkin about?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 11:12 AM~7753697
> *:roflmao: Monica ... you remember that one time .... at band camp? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::ugh: shhhhhhh!! :biggrin:
> *


i got some blue chips..if you want em..seriously. i wont be needing em after all


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 11:01 AM~7753614
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Like I know ... okay, so I do know :biggrin: The schedule says Sunny Sauceda ... :dunno:
> *


<s>old school tejano singer.</s> I'm thinking of someone else. think this is that accordion player. Snyper99 correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:18 AM~7753751
> *i got some blue chips..if you want em..seriously.  i wont be needing em after all
> *


lame


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 Members: EX214GIRL

:wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

mike....pics coming in a few


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:08 AM~7753669
> *aight..heres my low..  needs little work..  should be ready for LRM show though..
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn, you need to "resurrect" that bitch! If you can get it done by the show, props to you. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 10:25 AM~7753810
> *Damn, you need to "resurrect" that bitch! If you can get it done by the show, props to you.  :ugh:
> *


 que onda Frankski.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 11:24 AM~7753797
> *3 Members: EX214GIRL
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 11:24 AM~7753797
> *3 Members: EX214GIRL
> 
> :wave:
> *


still cant say hi to me


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:01 AM~7753615
> *So whens the Wheel Burger Lowrider Expo?
> *


We had a few "get togethers" over there, but my ma aint having it. She will come out blastin.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ok pics look shity cause they are from cam phone inside booth.......but u get the idea


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Apr 23 2007, 11:23 AM~7753790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm thinking blue with ghost patterns.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 11:29 AM~7753841
> *We had a few "get togethers" over there, but my ma aint having it. She will come out blastin.
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 11:29 AM~7753845
> *ok pics look shity cause they are from cam phone inside booth.......but u get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


is that mike's wife's car? he was asking about my rims ... tell him they're for sale if he's interested  he can call me at 832-277-0205


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:27 AM~7753821
> *
> *


best of paint :uh: what about the fact you have no chips on your wheels i mean you spent 9,000 on paint and coundnt get some $40 wheel chips i have some ill donate to the cause


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:31 AM~7753860
> *is that mike's wife's car?  he was asking about my rims ... tell him they're for sale if he's interested  he can call me at 832-277-0205
> *


nah its ernesto's wife the ghost people...lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how many cars getting painted pink this month? 


nice job though.. like the pearl gost patterns.. even if its heart shapes. hope that car belongs to a female.. :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 11:31 AM~7753861
> *best of paint  :uh: what about the fact you have no chips on your wheels i mean you spent 9,000 on paint and coundnt get some $40 wheel chips i have some ill donate to the cause
> *


who the fuck are you? Kenneth ... you need to calm your cheerleading squad down ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:30 AM~7753851
> *
> *


 She seems to like you and Oscar tho. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 11:34 AM~7753886
> *She seems to like you and Oscar tho.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 11:32 AM~7753868
> *nah its ernesto's wife the ghost people...lol
> *


who painted it?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 11:34 AM~7753886
> *She seems to like you and Oscar tho.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 11:32 AM~7753868
> *nah its ernesto's wife the ghost people...lol
> *


 damn ... that's a lot of pink cars coming out ... ladies taking over the streets  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 09:33 AM~7753883
> *who the fuck are you? Kenneth ... you need to calm your cheerleading squad down ...
> *


i aint got no cheerleaders. but the man does have a point about the wheel emblems.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:27 AM~7753823
> *still cant say hi to me
> *


i got the hole saws ready when u r.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

last one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:35 AM~7753900
> *
> *


 Like isnt the word, I apologize. Tolerate is the word, yes, tolerate. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:35 AM~7753896
> *who painted it?
> *


firme kustoms


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it.. i'd roll that bish... just add some murals of guns on it.. and call it "gangsta of love"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 11:36 AM~7753915
> *i got the hole saws ready when u r.
> *


For the last time asswad you CANT cut holes in the trunk unless I put a plastic rear curtian in a lecab and I aint doin it!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 11:38 AM~7753924
> *firme kustoms
> *


naw..seriously.. who painted it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:39 AM~7753930
> *For the last time asswad you CANT cut holes in the trunk unless I put a plastic rear curtian in a lecab and I aint doin it!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


foolish. coil over with 10 inch cylinders. the only thing that will poke thru the trunk is the 90 degree fitting. how u think i did it on the 64


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo B, you call that painter yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 11:39 AM~7753930
> *For the last time asswad you CANT cut holes in the trunk unless I put a plastic rear curtian in a lecab and I aint doin it!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


thought he said if you ran 8's in the back.you wouldnt have that problem?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:39 AM~7753932
> *naw..seriously..  who painted it?
> *


firme kustoms


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:41 AM~7753939
> *thought he said if you ran 8's in the back.you wouldnt have that problem?
> *


If you bag it, you wont have any of those problems. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 11:41 AM~7753943
> *firme kustoms
> *


yeah.. belived you first time. just joking.. dang.. 


and came out nice.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:42 AM~7753947
> *yeah.. belived you first time. just joking..  dang..
> and came out nice.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

not again with this shit about brians car........***** jus wont quit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 11:42 AM~7753946
> *If you bag it, you wont have any of those problems.  :biggrin:
> *


tru but no fun


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2007, 10:45 AM~7753963
> *tru but no fun
> *


 I agree to that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 11:40 AM~7753936
> *foolish. coil over with 10 inch cylinders. the only thing that will poke thru the trunk is the 90 degree fitting. how u think i did it on the 64
> *


cant be done! glass sits too close... I talked to Chino from Bowtie and he has lifted 2 or 3 lecabs(all in japan now) Cant be done!!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 11:45 AM~7753968
> *cant be done! glass sits too close... I talked to Chino from Bowtie and he has lifted 2 or 3 lecabs(all in japan now) Cant be done!!! :uh:
> *


upgrade whole rear end to a custom 4 link. now that'd be gangsta.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2007, 11:43 AM~7753953
> *not again with this shit about brians car........***** jus wont quit
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:10 AM~7753689
> *call em up..maybe they'll let you sing kareoke.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Apr 23 2007, 10:31 AM~7753860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .....HARSH.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:12 AM~7753697
> *:roflmao: Monica ... you remember that one time .... at band camp? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::ugh: shhhhhhh!! :biggrin:
> *


ah shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i member!!! awww....we were SUPPOSE to be family members... :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:47 AM~7753982
> *upgrade whole rear end to a custom 4 link.  now that'd be gangsta.
> *


that shit belongs in jags a t buckets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:45 AM~7753968
> *cant be done! glass sits too close... I talked to Chino from Bowtie and he has lifted 2 or 3 lecabs(all in japan now) Cant be done!!! :uh:
> *


anything can be done, just depends how low u wanna sit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 11:51 AM~7754010
> *that shit belongs in jags a t buckets
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 10:29 AM~7753845
> *ok pics look shity cause they are from cam phone inside booth.......but u get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 11:51 AM~7754013
> *anything can be done, just depends how low u wanna sit
> 
> 
> ...


that wont work in my car my GLASS curtin is too wide.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:54 AM~7754031
> *that wont work in my car my GLASS curtin is too wide.....
> *


ok well do what works for you homie.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 11:54 AM~7754031
> *that wont work in my car my GLASS curtin is too wide.....
> *


its only a small cut.. we'll come over and try it.. and if it dont work.. it dont work.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 11:55 AM~7754039
> *ok well do what works for you homie.
> *


bags?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

oh and john.....car looks good man....horacio se avento.....can't wait to see it back here on the streets......i told her to lift it, but she wants bags :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 11:55 AM~7754039
> *ok well do what works for you homie.
> *


what about a shorty telescoping cylinder? with spring welded to c-channel?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 11:57 AM~7754050
> *bags?
> *


i'd have more respect for you.. if you lifted front only.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:58 AM~7754055
> *what about a shorty telescoping cylinder? with spring welded to c-channel?
> *


wont work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 11:59 AM~7754062
> *wont work
> *


 :uh: says who?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 09:59 AM~7754067
> *:uh:    says who?
> *


deez nuts


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:58 AM~7754059
> *i'd have more respect for you.. if you lifted front only.
> *


been thinking of that too..... I think ill be in the market for a low milage 91-92 brougham to do the 5.7 swap then take it from there. we'll see.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 12:01 PM~7754075
> *deez nuts
> *


Thanks darkness danny needed that :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 12:01 PM~7754076
> *been thinking of that too..... I think ill be in the market for a low milage 91-92 brougham to do the 5.7 swap then take it from there. we'll see.
> *


why not a 94-96 fleetwood? thats how all da ballaz are rolling.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 10:01 AM~7754075
> *deez nuts
> *


got em


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 10:57 AM~7754050
> *bags?
> *


*Welcome to the* DARKSIDE! *MUAHHHH*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7754081
> *why not a 94-96 fleetwood?    thats how all da ballaz are rolling.
> *


well arent u just full of ideas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 12:01 PM~7754075
> *deez nuts
> *


shouldnt you be working on my mailbox?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 12:02 PM~7754082
> *got em
> *


my nuttz hang under my bumber kit


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 10:57 AM~7754053
> *oh and john.....car looks good man....horacio se avento.....can't wait to see it back here on the streets......i told her to lift it, but she wants bags  :angry:
> *


yeah it came out good......man i was already still buzzed from the night before....then went to help in the booth and dammmmmm [email protected] fumes......lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:02 AM~7754081
> *why not a 94-96 fleetwood?    thats how all da ballaz are rolling.
> *


He wants to do a frame swap. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 12:03 PM~7754087
> *:uh:
> well arent u just full of ideas
> *


naw.. i'm just a dumbazz.. don't listen to me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 12:03 PM~7754094
> *He wants to do a frame swap. :uh:
> *


he needs a nut swap.. as skurry as he is about cutting that lecab. we aint barrett jackson'n we lowridin.. just gotta cut that b1tch already.. like a brawd you busted diggin thru your wallet.. just start cuttin god dammit!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:06 AM~7754111
> *he needs a nut swap.. as skurry as he is about cutting that lecab.    we aint barrett jackson'n we lowridin..  just gotta cut that b1tch already..  like a brawd you busted diggin thru your wallet.. just start cuttin god dammit!!
> *


 :roflmao: Who the hell is this Barret Jackson that you keep refering to?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 11:03 AM~7754093
> *yeah it came out good......man i was already still buzzed from the night before....then went to help in the booth and dammmmmm [email protected] fumes......lol
> *


***** you was happy as hell when you called me.....i was at willowbrook mall.....wanted to head your way, but grubbed down at pancho's and headed home......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 11:07 AM~7754117
> ****** you was happy as hell when you called me.....i was at willowbrook mall.....wanted to head your way, but grubbed down at pancho's and headed home......
> *


lol yeah i prob was lol.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:06 AM~7754111
> *he needs a nut swap.. as skurry as he is about cutting that lecab.    we aint barrett jackson'n we lowridin..  just gotta cut that b1tch already..  like a brawd you busted diggin thru your wallet.. just start cuttin god dammit!!
> *


Would you cut a clean Lecab if you had one? Honestly, it was made by a conversion company and has basically no extra re-enforcing. That car will buckle and crack with the abuse of hydraulics. It will "Taco".


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 12:09 PM~7754125
> *lol yeah i prob was lol.....
> *


looks good juanito


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 12:07 PM~7754116
> *:roflmao:  Who the hell is this Barret Jackson that you keep refering to?
> *


ask brian.. he knows. acts like he gonna have his ride up there one day.. b/s... only person gonna give him good $ for that lecab is the japanese..and lifted it'll be worth more to em.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:06 PM~7754111
> *he needs a nut swap.. as skurry as he is about cutting that lecab.    we aint barrett jackson'n we lowridin..  just gotta cut that b1tch already..  like a brawd you busted diggin thru your wallet.. just start cuttin god dammit!!
> *


JACK
























































ASS!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:11 PM~7754133
> *ask brian.. he knows. acts like he gonna have his ride up there one day..   b/s...  only person gonna give him good $ for that lecab is the japanese..and lifted it'll be worth more to em.
> *


been offered alot more here in the states  





















Mmmmmmmmm "Tacos" :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:11 AM~7754133
> *ask brian.. he knows. acts like he gonna have his ride up there one day..  b/s...  only person gonna give him good $ for that lecab is the japanese..and lifted it'll be worth more to em.
> *


i know M&M hydraulics in cali sold one for $30g's to some japoneses.....and it wasn't even a real lecab.....it was cut and made to look like one.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 10:10 AM~7754128
> *Would you cut a clean Lecab if you had one? Honestly, it was made by a conversion company and has basically no extra re-enforcing. That car will buckle and crack with the abuse of hydraulics. It will "Taco".
> *


abuse is up to the owner.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 12:10 PM~7754128
> *Would you cut a clean Lecab if you had one? Honestly, it was made by a conversion company and has basically no extra re-enforcing. That car will buckle and crack with the abuse of hydraulics. It will "Taco".
> *


hell yeah i would.. i'd do it.. and go bouncin down da street.. shootin a finger at everybody.. and praying it dont buckle.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7754080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk yo mail box.. im on lunch.. grubin soe jack in the crack potatoe wedges..ill send u a pic txt of how it comes out my ass later..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:12 PM~7754143
> *i know M&M hydraulics in cali sold one for $30g's to some japoneses.....and it wasn't even a real lecab.....it was cut and made to look like one.....
> *


chico got more than that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 12:13 PM~7754150
> *fk yo mail box.. im on lunch.. grubin soe jack in the crack potatoe wedges..ill send u a pic txt of how it comes out my ass later..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:12 AM~7754146
> *hell yeah i would..  i'd do it.. and go bouncin down da street..  shootin a finger at everybody.. and praying it dont buckle.
> *


It wont buckle, it will taco.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 11:14 AM~7754154
> *chico got more than that
> *



this was a few yrs ago....he told me himself when i was at the shop....it was purple i believe....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:17 PM~7754179
> *this was a few yrs ago....he told me himself when i was at the shop....it was purple i believe....
> *


 :uh: enough Jones'n :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:14 AM~7754156
> *:angry:
> *


i spoke too soon.. doo doo knockin at the doe.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 12:18 PM~7754187
> *:uh:  enough Jones'n  :biggrin:
> *


ask em if he got an autograph


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 11:18 AM~7754187
> *:uh:  enough Jones'n  :biggrin:
> *


ay tu....mrimgettinanelcamino :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:33 AM~7753883
> *who the fuck are you? Kenneth ... you need to calm your cheerleading squad down ...
> *


the KING OF THE BIGBODYS .....cheerleading squad my ass ive had more rides than you could have ever amagined :roflmao: :roflmao: ohh and im from texas


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:19 AM~7754195
> *ask em if he got an autograph
> *


 :uh: HATER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:24 PM~7754226
> *:uh:  HATER
> *


you did huh? haaaaaa.. just like when you took pic wif that rapper.. who's name you didnt even know.. just to get pic taken wif em.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2007, 08:45 AM~7333822
> *u keep bringing up me dena and kandyman. me and dena are friends and if u jokers couldnt figure that out that we go back and forth on here joking, get a clue.  kandyman is a known painter i think he gets down on the jobs. theres plenty of painters out there that get down. but were they born with a gold plater paint gun. no they had to start somewhere. im sure they caught heat also maybe thier first job wasnt mirror finish like glass. and lazer straight.
> *


You should have told your boys the same shit ... its okay for you to bust my balls and talk shit about my car .... but I say two words "NOT IMPRESSED" (which is my own opinion ... which I'm entitled to) and everyone's feelings get hurt :tears: Kenneth hyped up his car and talked so much shit about how bad ass it was gonna be and then after seeing the end result ... that was my opinion ... as a "friend" ... and that's real talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:28 AM~7754249
> *you did huh?  haaaaaa..  just like when you took pic wif that rapper.. who's name you didnt even know..    just to get pic taken wif em.
> *



bitch that was cathy.....not me.....and no...i didn't get no autographs........but i heard you gettin "lonestar" tattooed on you since you ridin so much..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:33 PM~7754292
> *bitch that was cathy.....not me.....and no...i didn't get no autographs........but i heard you gettin "lonestar" tattooed on you since you ridin so much..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:33 PM~7754292
> *bitch that was cathy.....not me.....and no...i didn't get no autographs........but i heard you gettin "lonestar" tattooed on you since you ridin so much..... :biggrin:
> *


ha.. better yet.. imma get your named tatted on me.. then when people ask why.. imma say "aint you suppose to tat your bitchez name on you?"


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 10:33 AM~7754292
> *bitch that was cathy.....not me.....and no...i didn't get no autographs........but i heard you gettin "lonestar" tattooed on you since you ridin so much..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:35 AM~7754307
> *ha..  better yet.. imma get your named tatted on me..    then when people ask why.. imma say "aint you suppose to tat your bitchez name on you?"
> *



you sure nana is gonna approve of that?? she might kick you out and you'll have to live in one of the shitpalas.....so make sure it's ok with her first homie....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 23 2007, 12:36 PM~7754312
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thought you were going to Victoria :dunno: It was a cool show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:37 PM~7754315
> *you sure nana is gonna approve of that?? she might kick you out and you'll have to live in one of the shitpalas.....so make sure it's ok with her first homie....
> *


ok i'll ask 1st then.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:22 PM~7754209
> *ay tu....mrimgettinanelcamino :uh:
> *


wired cash, picking up saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:37 AM~7754316
> *thought you were going to Victoria :dunno:
> *


i know...i had a major problem with my other half :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 12:37 PM~7754316
> *thought you were going to Victoria :dunno: It was a cool show
> *


maybe he couldnt get it.. looked crowded. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:38 PM~7754329
> *maybe he couldnt get it.. looked crowded.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey moron ... those pics were from setup ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:33 PM~7754292
> *bitch that was cathy.....not me.....and no...i didn't get no autographs........but i heard you gettin "lonestar" tattooed on you since you ridin so much..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:38 AM~7754329
> *maybe he couldnt get it.. looked crowded.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that's wrong......funny....but wrong....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:37 PM~7754315
> *you sure nana is gonna approve of that?? she might kick you out and you'll have to live in one of the shitpalas.....so make sure it's ok with her first homie....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

leave nana out of this, she seemed like a nice lady.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:38 AM~7754329
> *maybe he couldnt get it.. looked crowded.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hater....  you get baptised in the lake at the elim show... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:39 AM~7754335
> *hey moron ... those pics were from setup ....
> *


congrads on your win..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 23 2007, 12:41 PM~7754358
> *congrads on your win..
> *


wins LOL! :biggrin: and thank you!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:29 AM~7754262
> *You should have told your boys the same shit ... its okay for you to bust my balls and talk shit about my car .... but I say two words "NOT IMPRESSED" (which is my own opinion ... which I'm entitled to) and everyone's feelings get hurt  :tears: Kenneth hyped up his car and talked so much shit about how bad ass it was gonna be and then after seeing the end result ... that was my opinion ... as a "friend" ...  and that's real talk
> *


ok i know you are mad cuz u keep writing these long ass replies let me break it down like this. on my car i have what u call ghost patterns ok. that means u stand and look at them and u dont see them u move 5ft and look and then u see them ok. its a distinctive style that so far no one in houston has. i dont have to drive my car to get painted, we fly our painters to us ok. im puttin it down for me and my club. u doin the same ok. u talk all this smack about how far u drive and how much u spend on your paint job ok thats fine and dandy. get lifted and see how far u drive , 3 wheel, hop and hit the switch and see if your paint dont chip. its part of the game. big deal bottom line is its just a fuckin car get over it. if i wanted loud noticeable patterns down the side or top of my car beleive me i could have went that route


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 23 2007, 12:40 PM~7754350
> *hater....  you get baptised in the lake at the elim show... :biggrin:
> *


fk no.. i got tired of all that "is your soul saved" and "you need jesus in your life" bullshyt.. so i left earlier.. tossed my entry at some blk dude as i was driving off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

can we all get a group hug now :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:43 AM~7754369
> *fk no.. i got tired of all that "is your soul saved" and "you need jesus in your life" bullshyt..  so i left earlier..  tossed my entry at some blk dude as i was driving off
> *



YOU NEED JESUS!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:43 AM~7754369
> *fk no.. i got tired of all that "is your soul saved" and "you need jesus in your life" bullshyt..  so i left earlier..  tossed my entry at some blk dude as i was driving off
> *


they going to nail you to cross next yr .... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 10:44 AM~7754372
> *can we all get a group hug now  :uh:
> *


aslong as im not next to danny...fool to sweaty... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 12:42 PM~7754366
> *ok i know you are mad cuz u keep writing these long ass replies let me break it down like this.  on my car i have what u call ghost patterns ok.  that means u stand and look at them and u dont see them u move 5ft and look and then u see them ok.  its a distinctive style that so far no one in houston has.   i dont have to drive my car to get painted, we fly our painters to us ok. im puttin it down for me and my club. u doin the same ok. u talk all this smack about how far u drive and how much u spend on your paint job ok thats fine and dandy. get lifted and see how far u drive , 3 wheel, hop and hit the switch and see if your paint dont chip. its part of the game. big deal bottom line is its just a fuckin car get over it.  if i wanted loud noticeable patterns down the side or top of my car beleive me i could have went that route
> *


ahem.. mine may not be candy puto.. but you aint first to have patterns like that.. get that shyt straight..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 12:42 PM~7754366
> *ok i know you are mad cuz u keep writing these long ass replies let me break it down like this.  on my car i have what u call ghost patterns ok.  that means u stand and look at them and u dont see them u move 5ft and look and then u see them ok.  its a distinctive style that so far no one in houston has.  i dont have to drive my car to get painted, we fly our painters to us ok. im puttin it down for me and my club. u doin the same ok. u talk all this smack about how far u drive and how much u spend on your paint job ok thats fine and dandy. get lifted and see how far u drive , 3 wheel, hop and hit the switch and see if your paint dont chip. its part of the game. big deal bottom line is its just a fuckin car get over it.  if i wanted loud noticeable patterns down the side or top of my car beleive me i could have went that route
> *


I'm not mad ... I just want to clear the confusion that you've caused  see you come on here every day and talk shit to me and then when I gave you my opinion ... the cheerleaders came out of the woodworks ... folks that never came in the Houston topic before - talking shit to me out of nowhere ... its pretty obvious ... you know Kenneth ... its your car ... do what you want ... or what they tell you to do ... whatever ... I'm not mad at ya


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

this topic is just too much sometimes!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 23 2007, 12:44 PM~7754372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


b1tch.. knowing you.. you'd prolly be playing grab azz.. you perv


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:43 AM~7754369
> *fk no.. i got tired of all that "is your soul saved" and "you need jesus in your life" bullshyt..  so i left earlier..  tossed my entry at some blk dude as i was driving off
> *


racist bitch


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 23 2007, 10:45 AM~7754383
> *they going to nail you to cross next yr .... :biggrin:
> *


make sure that bitch is reinforced..
and bridged...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 11:48 AM~7754406
> *racist bitch
> 
> make sure that bitch is reinforced..
> ...


I BEAMS
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 12:47 PM~7754399
> *I'm not mad ... I just want to clear the confusion that you've caused  see you come on here every day and talk shit to me and then when I gave you my opinion ... the cheerleaders came out of the woodworks ... folks that never came in the Houston topic before - talking shit to me out of nowhere ... its pretty obvious ... you know Kenneth ... its your car ... do what you want ... or what they tell you to do ...  whatever ... I'm not mad at ya
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:46 AM~7754393
> *ahem..    mine may not be candy puto..  but you aint first to have patterns like that..  get that shyt straight..
> *


i didnt say im the only one in town with ghost patterns.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 10:48 AM~7754406
> *racist bitch
> 
> make sure that bitch is reinforced..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:49 AM~7754410
> *:0
> *


they do have strict requirements......gotta follow the rules....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 12:47 PM~7754400
> *:roflmao:
> 
> this topic is just too much sometimes!
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 23 2007, 12:48 PM~7754406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok then.. otherwise we'd have to start boxin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 10:47 AM~7754399
> *I'm not mad ... I just want to clear the confusion that you've caused  see you come on here every day and talk shit to me and then when I gave you my opinion ... the cheerleaders came out of the woodworks ... folks that never came in the Houston topic before - talking shit to me out of nowhere ... its pretty obvious ... you know Kenneth ... its your car ... do what you want ... or what they tell you to do ... whatever ... I'm not mad at ya
> *


home skillet u can stop with the indirect insults. no one is telling me to do anything to my car. and i dont have cheerleaders remember this is the internet. more people read it than u think. u want me to really start talkin shit about your car i can. all the shit i said in the past was jokes but u want to take cheap shots and my car or my club then bring it on.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:49 PM~7754409
> *I BEAMS
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they better put gussets and bracing for that cross. hno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 10:51 AM~7754433
> *home skillet u can stop with the indirect insults. no one is telling me to do anything to my car.  and i dont have cheerleaders remember this is the internet.  more people read it than u think. u want me to really start talkin shit about your car i can. all the shit i said in the past was jokes but u want to take cheap shots and my car or my club then bring it on.
> *


 :biggrin: ...home slice...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

sorry for any confusion ...but my comment was directed to you about you caddy being so hard ,,,,but ive wrote the book on making bad ass bigbodys ..so ill put it to you like this cut it chrome it then you cn play with the big boys


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 12:51 PM~7754433
> *home skillet u can stop with the indirect insults. no one is telling me to do anything to my car.  and i dont have cheerleaders remember this is the internet.  more people read it than u think. u want me to really start talkin shit about your car i can. all the shit i said in the past was jokes but u want to take cheap shots and my car or my club then bring it on.
> *


I didn't say anything about your club ... don't go there ... but then again ...that's what you live to do ... stir up shit ... you know people have been making indirect comments to me since last night ... when I was responding to someone who asked me a direct question ... go back and read the posts ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:51 PM~7754429
> *they do have strict requirements......gotta follow the rules....
> *


thats why i aint in no club.. day i do.. i'll be sure to let ya'll suckaz know..


ohhhhhhhh by the way.. 


dena.. can you please.. explain to everyone.. that i HAVE NOT and HAVE NEVER had talks about joing your RO houston chapter? because i been hearing shyt at every show.. like "heard u were getting with ro?".. not talkin bad.. i'm just askin you to clear that up. gracias


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:51 AM~7754432
> *not me..  by the way..  what u doing with my trophy?
> 
> *


its at the shop..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

esta buena la pinche novela.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 12:53 PM~7754448
> *sorry for any confusion ...but my comment was directed to you about you caddy being so hard ,,,,but ive wrote the book on making bad ass bigbodys ..so ill put it to you like this cut it chrome it then you cn play with the big boys
> *


So let me ask you this ... why are you in the Houston topic talking shit to me ... acting like you have something to prove to me? Do you know me? What did I do to you directly to make you come after me? Let me know.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:53 AM~7754458
> *thats why i aint in no club..    day i do.. i'll be sure to let ya'll suckaz know..
> ohhhhhhhh  by the way..
> dena..  can you please.. explain to everyone.. that i HAVE NOT and HAVE NEVER had talks about joing your RO houston chapter?  because i been hearing shyt at every show.. like "heard u were getting with ro?"..    not talkin bad.. i'm just askin you to clear that up. gracias
> *


AFTER THIS WEEKEND SHOW HEARD YOU STARTING UP "CRUISE 4 CHRIST CC" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 12:54 PM~7754464
> *its at the shop..
> *


i want it back. :biggrin: bolt to to my mailbox.. gangsta!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn....where's my popcorn.....the novela is gettin good...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 23 2007, 12:57 PM~7754485
> *AFTER THIS WEEKEND SHOW HEARD YOU STARTING UP "CRUISE 4 CHRIST CC"  :biggrin:
> *


that carshow at elim is soo gay.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 23 2007, 12:57 PM~7754485
> *AFTER THIS WEEKEND SHOW HEARD YOU STARTING UP "CRUISE 4 CHRIST CC"  :biggrin:
> *


naw.. gonna start a club called "Star Trek'n CC" going where no man has gone before.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:01 PM~7754500
> *naw.. gonna start a club called "Star Trek'n CC" going where no man has gone before.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 11:56 AM~7754477
> *So let me ask you this ... why are you in the Houston topic talking shit to me ... acting like you have something to prove to me?  Do you know me?  What did I do to you directly to make you come after me?  Let me know.
> *


i told you first im from texas and second you claim you car's so hard best paint dont mean shit, we call them lowriders ..i hate when people like you try and ack like you have the shit when all's you got is paint ,,,come on


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:01 AM~7754500
> *naw.. gonna start a club called "Star Trek'n CC" going where no man has gone before.
> 
> 
> *


wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:58 AM~7754488
> *i want it back.  :biggrin:    bolt to to my mailbox..  gangsta!!
> *


u can have it.. i dont fuck with 2nd placed trophies...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 12:03 PM~7754507
> *i told you first im from texas and second you claim you car's so hard best paint dont mean shit, we call them lowriders ..i hate when people like you try and ack like you have the shit when all's you got is paint ,,,come on
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:03 PM~7754507
> *i told you first im from texas and second you claim you car's so hard best paint dont mean shit, we call them lowriders ..i hate when people like you try and ack like you have the shit when all's you got is paint ,,,come on
> *


damn, so I'm not allowed to be happy about getting a best paint award ... wow ... that's amazing ... have you seen my car? I've got custom paint by Candyman, murals by John Saenz, custom rims, shaved door handles, shaved trunk and hood, custom interior and more mods ... *and I'm just getting started *... for you to come out of nowhere and (never been in Houston topic before) pic me to talk shit to ... out of nowhere ... you gotta have a good reason ... maybe your scared of a little competition ... I was giving the results of a car show to someone who asked me for them .. if you don't like it ... that's too bad ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:01 AM~7754500
> *naw.. gonna start a club called "Star Trek'n CC" going where no man has gone before.
> 
> 
> *


gotta have candy coated light sabers to join....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma right a paragraph like dena did..


ok.lemme clean this up.. i aint in a club.. am not currently working on gettin in a club.. i've had several invites..that i appreciated..but declined.. no disrespect to any of those clubs.. still cool with alot of ya'll.. some clubs i considered but had second thoughts.. if any of ya'll chismosos wanna know what my club plans are..if i have any.. dont ask around.. just come talk to me.. i keep no secrets. :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 12:06 PM~7754536
> *damn, so I'm not allowed to be happy about getting a best paint award ... wow ... that's amazing ... have you seen my car?  I've got custom paint by Candyman, murals by John Saenz, custom rims, shaved door handles, shaved trunk and hood, custom interior and more mods ... and I'm just getting started ... for you to come out of nowhere and (never been in Houston topic before) pic me to talk shit to ... out of nowhere ... you gotta have a good reason ... maybe your scared of a little competition ... I was giving the results of a car show to someone who asked me for them .. if you don't like it ... that's too bad ...
> *



i hear some candy coated choppazz and stealth fighters in someone's future......i got lucky and survived... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 01:06 PM~7754534
> *Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon
> *


ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Apr 23 2007, 01:03 PM~7754513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm. light sabers are a star wars not star trek thing.. dont let goofy hear you get it wrong


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 12:10 PM~7754557
> *ok
> *



need a best luxury category......i won't win cause of sic life, dena, and lonestar's clean ass rides  :angry: ...but i'll still show..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:11 PM~7754566
> *need a best lac category......i won't win cause of sic life, dena, and lonestar's clean ass rides   :angry: ...but i'll still show..... :biggrin:
> *


dont sweet sick life will be exibition only


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:11 PM~7754566
> *need a best lac category......i won't win cause of sic life, dena, and lonestar's clean ass rides   :angry: ...but i'll still show..... :biggrin:
> *


UMMM.. pendejo.. lonestart has a lincoln.. not a "lac" as in "best lac" .. and you might win anyway.. crooked pinstripe mafia never looses!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 12:55 PM~7754468
> *esta buena la pinche novela.
> *


x2 Im gettin board with all the fuvkin hatin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:14 PM~7754579
> *UMMM.. pendejo..  lonestart has a lincoln.. not a "lac" as in "best lac" .. and you might win anyway..  crooked pinstripe mafia never looses!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:14 AM~7754579
> *UMMM.. pendejo..  lonestart has a lincoln.. not a "lac" as in "best lac" .. and you might win anyway..  crooked pinstripe mafia never looses!
> *


bitch...

gotta give me credit for trying..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 12:06 PM~7754536
> *damn, so I'm not allowed to be happy about getting a best paint award ... wow ... that's amazing ... have you seen my car?  I've got custom paint by Candyman, murals by John Saenz, custom rims, shaved door handles, shaved trunk and hood, custom interior and more mods ... and I'm just getting started ... for you to come out of nowhere and (never been in Houston topic before) pic me to talk shit to ... out of nowhere ... you gotta have a good reason ... maybe your scared of a little competition ... I was giving the results of a car show to someone who asked me for them .. if you don't like it ... that's too bad ...
> *


scared :biggrin: right candy man paint john mural shaved this and that ....thats nothing to me i got custom paint chrome undies and a bangging setup ....but anyway i see part of your point so ill leave you alone :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ohh i forgot custom wheels those are chinas ...put some zenith's or daytons and break bread


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BRICKHOUSE, sixty8imp, mac2lac, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, EX214GIRL, sic713, JUSTDEEZ


GO HOME!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 01:15 PM~7754587
> *bitch...
> 
> gotta give me credit for trying..
> *


ah.. when you got time to touch up pinstripe on da daily?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:14 PM~7754579
> *UMMM.. pendejo..  lonestart has a lincoln.. not a "lac" as in "best lac" .. and you might win anyway..  crooked pinstripe mafia never looses!
> *


it's called a luxury class....sorry you don't know nothin bout it.....boy did his best with the conditions he was given....it's all good....we talked...got some shit in the works...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:19 PM~7754604
> *it's called a luxury class....sorry you don't know nothin bout it.....boy did his best with the conditions he was given....it's all good....we talked...got some shit in the works...
> *


oh yeah.. i was just fk'n around.. i'd have never got crap done with a gang of people around me.. next time he should bring ropes or tape..to keep crowd away. lol


and you you said "make a lac class".. dont fk'n backstep now puto.. just admit you fk'd up.. dumbazz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 12:18 PM~7754598
> *ohh i forgot custom wheels those are chinas ...put some zenith's or daytons and break bread
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:18 PM~7754598
> *ohh i forgot custom wheels those are chinas ...put some zenith's or daytons and break bread
> *


I can have any rims I want ... and I got em ... I love my rims ... that's all that matters ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm saving up for some new chinaz.. chinese make da best stuff..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 12:18 PM~7754599
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BRICKHOUSE, sixty8imp, mac2lac, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, EX214GIRL, sic713, JUSTDEEZ
> GO HOME!
> ...


 :angry: GOTTA FIND SOME ENERTAINTMENT BASTID! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Apr 23 2007, 01:23 PM~7754629
> *:angry: GOTTA FIND SOME ENERTAINTMENT BASTID! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 23 2007, 11:18 AM~7754602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. gold leafing outside with wind. :angry: 

i got me a magentic stripe now.. so we'll see how good they come out...

at least i can say their better than some ive seen around..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2007, 12:42 PM~7754366
> *ok i know you are mad cuz u keep writing these long ass replies let me break it down like this.  on my car i have what u call ghost patterns ok.  that means u stand and look at them and u dont see them u move 5ft and look and then u see them ok.  its a distinctive style that so far no one in houston has.  i dont have to drive my car to get painted, we fly our painters to us ok. im puttin it down for me and my club. u doin the same ok. u talk all this smack about how far u drive and how much u spend on your paint job ok thats fine and dandy. get lifted and see how far u drive , 3 wheel, hop and hit the switch and see if your paint dont chip. its part of the game. big deal bottom line is its just a fuckin car get over it.  if i wanted loud noticeable patterns down the side or top of my car beleive me i could have went that route
> *


We fly our painters too ... even all the way to Germany ...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 12:23 PM~7754632
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PINCHE LATIN ARE THE YOU THE SCORE KEEPER IN HERE OR WHAT? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i drive my painter over from fuqua rd.. that count for anything? :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Apr 23 2007, 01:29 PM~7754659
> *PINCHE LATIN ARE THE YOU  THE SCORE KEEPER IN HERE OR WHAT? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nah, I'm just here trying to work but keep coming back in to read the novela. Makes time go by quicker at the office.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:20 PM~7754613
> *oh yeah.. i was just fk'n around..  i'd have never got crap done with a gang of people around me..  next time he should bring ropes or tape..to keep crowd away. lol
> and you you said "make a lac class".. dont fk'n backstep now puto..  just admit you fk'd up..  dumbazz
> *



ok ok bitch...i fixed it...sorry i was talkin bout your man's clean ride....damn...can't noone mention lonestar without your lips on his dick...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:31 PM~7754674
> *ok ok bitch...i fixed it...sorry i was talkin bout your man's clean ride....damn...can't noone mention lonestar without your lips on his dick...... :biggrin:
> *


fk u b1tch.. just pointing out that you thought it was a lac.. something wrong witht hat puto?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ohh my badd ....your china whhels are hard but dont they at least supply you with stickers or chips


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:33 PM~7754681
> *fk u b1tch.. just pointing out that you thought it was a lac..    something wrong witht hat puto?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i know man....i'm just fkin with you....no te nojes....i don't wanna be deleted from your myspace too.... :biggrin: ....don't get your blood pressure up homie...it's all good.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:33 PM~7754682
> *ohh my badd ....your china whhels are hard but dont they at least supply you with stickers or chips
> *


chinaz suppose to come with stickers? fk.. i got ripped off.. dammit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: mac2lac, sixty8imp, BAYTOWNSLC, Coca Pearl, Spanky, sic713, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, EX214GIRL, BRICKHOUSE, JUSTDEEZ


WTF.....15 deep up in this bitch....... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:34 PM~7754692
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i know man....i'm just fkin with you....no te nojes....i don't wanna be deleted from your myspace too.... :biggrin: ....don't get your blood pressure up homie...it's all good.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon* :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 01:35 PM~7754703
> *Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon :biggrin:
> *


you all going to be playing the regayton again :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 01:35 PM~7754703
> *Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon :biggrin:
> *


concert? who's performing? hrny brn eyez?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Apr 23 2007, 11:26 AM~7754642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. this *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 01:36 PM~7754704
> *you all going to be playing the regayton again  :thumbsdown:
> *


wasn't that the season kick off party?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:37 PM~7754710
> *wasn't that the season kick off party?
> *


think so. don't remember though. they've had more ballroom dances than channel 8 PBS. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 01:36 PM~7754707
> *i wish someone from houston was ballin enough to give me their ride and let me go at it..
> i fk'in love that paint..i wanna do something retarded like that..
> 
> *


hey fool.. on second thought..leave my mailbox alone..dont want nothing "retarded" on my crib.. put the paint sprayer down!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 12:36 PM~7754704
> *you all going to be playing the regayton again  :thumbsdown:
> *


depends on what u play.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 01:41 PM~7754732
> *depends on what u play.....lol :biggrin:
> *


nah, i'm retired.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:33 PM~7754682
> *ohh my badd ....your china whhels are hard but dont they at least supply you with stickers or chips
> *


I don't need chips ... my cars not done yet ... and I've only taken my car out a couple of times to "show" it locally ... I haven't even "busted out" yet and I already took second place the both times I showed it and now I have a best paint belt, too ... I'm proud of myself ... nothing wrong with that ... Kenneth and I have been talking shit to each other since the beginning of time ... and we always been cool ... but I guess he's a different guy now ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:42 PM~7754739
> *I don't need chips ... my cars not done yet ... and I've only taken my car out a couple of times to "show" it ... I haven't even "busted out" yet and I already took second place the both times I showed it and now I have a best paint belt, too ... I'm proud of myself ... nothing wrong with that ... Kenneth and I have been talking shit to each other since the beginning of time ... and we always been cool ... but I guess he's a different guy now ...
> *


other day..he said you was a cool chic .. and enjoys being your friend.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but i was drunk at the time.. so dont mind me.. coulda heard em wrong


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:45 PM~7754771
> *but i was drunk at the time.. so dont mind me..  coulda heard em wrong
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:38 AM~7754718
> *hey fool.. on second thought..leave my mailbox alone..dont want nothing "retarded"  on my crib..    put the paint sprayer down!
> *


too late...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 23 2007, 12:41 PM~7754736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you dish it out.....you have to be able to take it...i think that's the problem here.....no need on anyone gettin offended on other's opinions...MOTIVATION...keep yo head up...


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:43 PM~7754753
> *other day..he said you was a cool chic .. and enjoys being your friend.
> *


aye aye capitan


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyway..where was i.. 

mac2lac.. u find a "hook up" for some chrome chinaz? MrIgetITCheaper.com


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:47 PM~7754790
> *old bastad
> if you dish it out.....you have to be able to take it...i think that's the problem here.....no need on anyone gettin offended on other's opinions...MOTIVATION...keep yo head up...
> 
> ...


hey ... if all they got on me is my chips ... I'm doing alright ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:47 PM~7754790
> *old bastad
> *


oh well.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:47 PM~7754795
> *anyway..where was i..
> 
> mac2lac.. u find a "hook up" for some chrome chinaz? MrIgetITCheaper.com
> *



i thought you were joking......call me if you are for real..979-574-9403....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:48 PM~7754800
> *hey ... if all they got on me is my chips ... I'm doing alright ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your cars nice.. lil loud for my tastes.. but nice.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 12:42 PM~7754739
> *I don't need chips ... my cars not done yet ... and I've only taken my car out a couple of times to "show" it locally ... I haven't even "busted out" yet and I already took second place the both times I showed it and now I have a best paint belt, too ... I'm proud of myself ... nothing wrong with that ... Kenneth and I have been talking shit to each other since the beginning of time ... and we always been cool ... but I guess he's a different guy now ...
> *


okay :uh: i would still need wheel chips in my opinion i grab some from the back to help you out ...maybe your still feeling the effects from those high priced paint jobs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:49 PM~7754813
> *your cars nice.. lil loud for my tastes.. but nice.
> *


x2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:49 PM~7754814
> *okay  :uh: i would still need wheel chips in my opinion i grab some from the back to help you out ...maybe your still feeling the effects from those high priced paint jobs
> *


like I said ... you don't know me ... I don't need help


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:49 PM~7754810
> *i thought you were joking......call me if you are for real..979-574-9403....
> *


joking? got $ my pocket.. i could buy 3 sets maybe 4 with just my change from lunch.. gangsta!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Apr 23 2007, 12:48 PM~7754800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then buy some daytons bish....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:53 PM~7754841
> *:biggrin:
> 
> then buy some daytons bish....
> *


naw..chinese make better stuff


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 12:48 PM~7754800
> *hey ... if all they got on me is my chips ... I'm doing alright ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well that , and the fact i can see all the rust on your frame and tire wells i mean come on look at the pic if you paid 9g's for a paint job and they coudnt even pait the frame black ..........then like i said cut it and chrome it to claim the title of LOWRIDER for now its just a caddy with paint


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:54 PM~7754843
> *naw..chinese make better stuff
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 01:55 PM~7754851
> *:nosad:
> *


They got good buffets though


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:55 PM~7754850
> *well that , and the fact i can see all the rust on your frame and tire wells i mean come on look at the pic if you paid 9g's for a paint job and they coudnt even pait the frame black ..........then like i said cut it and chrome it to claim the title of LOWRIDER for now its just a caddy with paint
> *


its not done yet ... maybe Kenneth can let me borrow some rustoleum to paint my frame ... cause that's how he does it ... its just a caddy with paint ... but its got you nervous as hell ... that's why you're all up on my tits worrying about my lac ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 12:56 PM~7754865
> *They got good buffets though
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:36 PM~7754705
> *concert? who's performing? hrny brn eyez?
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 12:56 PM~7754865
> *They got good buffets though
> *


x2


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 12:57 PM~7754875
> *its not done yet ... maybe Kenneth can let me borrow some rustoleum to paint my frame ... cause that's how he does it ... its just a caddy with paint ... but its got you nervous as hell ... that's why you're all up on my tits worrying about my lac ...
> *


again homie i have never been scared of shit im here pointing out that your ride isnt shit so like they say go back to the drawing board  and to let ya know there supposed to paint the frame black before the paint or at least some time while there still working on it 9g's you got fucked


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:59 PM~7754890
> *again homie i have never been scared of shit im here pointing out that your ride isnt shit so like they say go back to the drawing board   and to let ya know there supposed to paint the frame black before the paint or at least some time while there still working on it 9g's you got fucked
> *


:tears: a girl can afford a better paint job than me :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What'z up Hny Brn.................


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 23 2007, 01:02 PM~7754907
> *What'z up Hny Brn.................
> *


hello.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ha ha ha now your just being a dumb chick ...let me put it to you like this i had 30g's in my second big body and just as much in my first ...i could get the same ugly ass paint job like yours with out getten fucked for 9g's wow your ass must hurt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

buttsecks?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 01:07 PM~7754946
> *ok
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 01:07 PM~7754942
> *buttsecks?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my opinion is candyman aint shyt.. just about every paint job he does.. is the same.. guess repetition makes perfect.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Troublemakers.............. :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:06 PM~7754939
> *ha ha ha now your just being a dumb chick ...let me put it to you like this i had 30g's in my second big body and just as much in my first ...i could get the same ugly ass paint job like yours with out getten fucked for 9g's wow your ass must hurt
> *


keep arguing with a female cause I'm doing my thang .... it makes you look real tough ... talk shit about how ugly my car is ... what I paid for paint and murals ... your an ignorant mother fkr ... and you look like the ass talking shit to someone you don't know for no reason ... you and your little bitch ass cheerleaders started this .... remember that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:08 PM~7754952
> *my opinion is candyman aint shyt..    just about every paint job he does..  is the same..  guess repetition makes perfect.
> *


are all mine the same..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 02:10 PM~7754960
> *are all mine the same..
> 
> *


naw.. each of yours is fk'd up in a different way....













j/k lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:11 PM~7754966
> *naw..  each of yours is fk'd up in a different way....
> j/k  lol
> *


 :buttkick: you aint right! :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 12:06 PM~7754939
> *ha ha ha now your just being a dumb chick ...let me put it to you like this i had 30g's in my second big body and just as much in my first ...i could get the same ugly ass paint job like yours with out getten fucked for 9g's wow your ass must hurt
> *


60K ON TWO BIG BODYS AND HER ASS HURTS? :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:08 PM~7754952
> *my opinion is candyman aint shyt..    just about every paint job he does..  is the same..  guess repetition makes perfect.
> *


bet you won't say it 3 times in the mirror










hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 23 2007, 02:13 PM~7754981
> *60K ON TWO BIG BODYS AND HER ASS HURTS? :uh:
> *


:roflmao: on of them looks like he only candy painted some parts of that lac ... what a cheap ass ... stock paint with candy accents ... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 23 2007, 02:12 PM~7754975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:11 PM~7754966
> *naw..  each of yours is fk'd up in a different way....
> j/k  lol
> *


true


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:09 PM~7754957
> *keep arguing with a female cause I'm doing my thang .... it makes you look real tough ... talk shit about how ugly my car is ... what I paid for paint and murals ... your an ignorant mother fkr ... and you look like the ass talking shit to someone you don't know for no reason ... you and your little bitch ass cheerleaders started this .... remember that.
> *


hey stupid you were bragging about how much your stupid ass paid for paint .....so let me end it like this your cars is the best and were all scared of your none lowriding ass caddy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2007, 02:16 PM~7754994
> *true
> *


but yeah.. kinda true.. you learn a new lesson every car.. its called gaining experience.  pretty soon.. people are gonna be in threads yapping about "you paid sic 9g for a paint job.. " ect ect etc


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:15 PM~7754985
> *:roflmao: on of them looks like he only candy painted some parts of that lac ... what a cheap ass ... stock paint with candy accents ... :roflmao:
> *


nope biatch its called candy patterns


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:18 PM~7755002
> *nope biatch its called candy patterns
> *


:ugh: 

I'm a bitch :tears:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

stock paint wtf i dont get it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:17 PM~7754996
> *hey stupid you were bragging about how much your stupid ass paid for paint .....so let me end it like this your cars is the best and were all scared of your none lowriding ass caddy
> *


:roflmao: the only reason I brag about how much I paid for my paint + murals to Kenneth all the time is because everyone knows how much of a tight wad he is :roflmao: now get out of the Houston topic you silly bastard :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

oh i feel the love in here.....houston lrm should be good this yr....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

can you say frame off fully wrapped and chromed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 02:21 PM~7755013
> *oh i feel the love in here.....houston lrm should be good this yr....
> *


 :uh: 

i'm staying home if theres gonna be that much love hno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:21 PM~7755010
> *stock paint wtf i dont get it
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, the change from stock black to stock silver was a good one ... black shows all the dings and flaws and is more expensive to do ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:21 PM~7755012
> *:roflmao: the only reason I brag about how much I paid for my paint + murals to Kenneth all the time is because everyone knows how much of a tight wad he is :roflmao: now get out of the Houston topic you silly bastard :roflmao:
> *


i know who my dad is :biggrin: do you


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:23 PM~7755025
> *i know who my dad is  :biggrin: do you
> *


yes ... I'm sure he'll be happy to meet you at the Houston show ... he's a crazy ******** ... I hope he doesn't mistake you for a deer  :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:23 PM~7755024
> *yeah, the change from stock black to stock silver was a good one ... black shows all the dings and flaws and is more expensive to do ...
> *


it was blue and it wasent stock silver ......ohh yeah and you'll get to see this bad bigbody in houston :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:26 PM~7755037
> *it was blue and it wasent stock silver ......ohh yeah and you'll get to see this bad bigbody in houston  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:22 PM~7755021
> *can you say frame off fully wrapped and chromed
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes: names bennett I aint in it but that is nice...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

i know i know a little out of your budget right .ive had 3 bigbodys all frame off cut and chrome ....who knows i might just have to send the new one to texas so you can see what a bigbody's supposed to look like


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:29 PM~7755062
> *i know i know a little out of your budget right .ive had 3 bigbodys all frame off cut and chrome ....who knows i might just have to send the new one to texas so you can see what a bigbody's supposed to look like
> *


whatever helps you sleep better at night


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:29 PM~7755062
> *i know i know a little out of your budget right .ive had 3 bigbodys all frame off cut and chrome ....who knows i might just have to send the new one to texas so you can see what a bigbody's supposed to look like
> *



DING DING.........ROUND 3


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: *NoCaddyLikeMine*, mac2lac, EX214GIRL, MR.64wagon, Coca Pearl, avengemydeath, sic713, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, Spanky, MINI ME, sixty8imp, 713diva

:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:06 PM~7754939
> *ha ha ha now your just being a dumb chick ...let me put it to you like this i had 30g's in my second big body and just as much in my first ...i could get the same ugly ass paint job like yours with out getten fucked for 9g's wow your ass must hurt
> *


 Why would you build 3 big bodies?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, mac2lac, EX214GIRL, MR.64wagon, Coca Pearl, avengemydeath, sic713, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, Spanky, MINI ME, sixty8imp, 713diva

*Good sized crowd..*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 12:18 PM~7755000
> *but yeah..  kinda true.. you learn a new lesson every car..  its called gaining experience.          pretty soon..  people are gonna be in threads yapping about "you paid sic 9g  for a paint job..  "  ect ect etc
> *


yup yup.. but im a always remember the ones who help me out on my come up..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 01:32 PM~7755088
> *Why would you build 3 big bodies?
> *


cause he's a balla :dunno: 


shit i'm still workin on one........so it must be nice to be able to build 3.......


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 01:32 PM~7755088
> *Why would you build 3 big bodies?
> *


hhhmmmmmmm just cause i can :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 23 2007, 01:32 PM~7755092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 02:32 PM~7755088
> *Why would you build 3 big bodies?
> *


cause he just can't seem to get it right :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 02:33 PM~7755099
> *cause he's a balla  :dunno:
> shit i'm still workin on one........so it must be nice to be able to build 3.......
> *


mann.. if i was ballin like that.. i'd have done 3 too.. 

maybe i should get a 2nd job..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 01:32 PM~7755092
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, mac2lac, EX214GIRL, MR.64wagon, Coca Pearl, avengemydeath, sic713, INDIVIDUALS1996LA, Spanky, MINI ME, sixty8imp, 713diva
> 
> ...


this thread just fucking keeps going..I get up to get a soda and have 2 pages to catch up to!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:33 PM~7755103
> *hhhmmmmmmm just cause i can  :uh:
> *


Here would be my reasons:

1) 4 door done up

2) 2 door coupe done up

3) 2 door vert done up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:34 PM~7755109
> *cause he just can't seem to get it right  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 23 2007, 01:32 PM~7755088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


listen JD is my homeboy, fellow club member and all that...but this has nothing to do with all that..this right here was good comeback for reall has me cleaning soda off my fucking computer screen...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:34 PM~7755109
> *cause he just can't seem to get it right  :0
> *


wrong again i like to out do my self i have alot of ideas .......thats what us real lowriders do  you'll learn one day grasshopper "my bad take hopper out " :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 01:36 PM~7755124
> *:0
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

all 3 different


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 02:35 PM~7755113
> *this thread just fucking keeps going..I get up to get a soda and have 2 pages to catch up to!!
> *


i aint even gettin much work done..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:38 PM~7755136
> *wrong again i like to out do my self i have alot of ideas .......thats what us real lowriders do  you'll learn one day grasshopper "my bad take hopper out " :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no doubt you've had some bad ass caddies..Denas is bad ass too...too bad I don't like Cadillacs..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 02:38 PM~7755135
> *listen JD is my homeboy, fellow club member and all that...but this has nothing to do with all that..this right here was good comeback for reall has me cleaning soda off my fucking computer screen...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 01:38 PM~7755135
> *listen JD is my homeboy, fellow club member and all that...but this has nothing to do with all that..this right here was good comeback for reall has me cleaning soda off my fucking computer screen...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:39 PM~7755145
> *all 3 different
> *


somebody give this guy a cookie ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

remember this has nothing to do with lonestar-houston-or clubs just BIGBODYS and ill serve any bigbody around


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 02:35 PM~7755115
> *Here would be my reasons:
> 
> 1) 4 door done up
> ...


:thumbsup: ditto


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:41 PM~7755162
> *somebody give this guy a cookie ...
> *


hhhhmmmmmmmmmmm cookie :biggrin: ...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:42 PM~7755165
> *remember this has nothing to do with lonestar-houston-or clubs just BIGBODYS and ill serve any bigbody around
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:41 PM~7755162
> *somebody give this guy a cookie ...
> *


Im eating some cookies, got some girl scout peanut butter. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 01:42 PM~7755165
> *remember this has nothing to do with lonestar-houston-or clubs just BIGBODYS and ill serve any bigbody around
> *



even this one?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:42 PM~7755167
> *:thumbsup: ditto
> *


way way outa your budget


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:42 PM~7755167
> *:thumbsup: ditto
> *


Then Ill sell them all to the Japs and retire in the hills


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:44 PM~7755176
> *even this one?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 02:39 PM~7755147
> *no doubt you've had some bad ass caddies..Denas is bad ass too...too bad I don't like Cadillacs..
> *


Thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 02:44 PM~7755176
> *even this one?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


that bitches legs are about to explode


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Is this all you guys do now in Houston is fight each other ever since ya'll stopped cruising that one street that had a long ass thread?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 01:45 PM~7755191
> *that bitches legs are about to explode
> *



chingos de bullet wounds from all the servin.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:44 PM~7755178
> *way way outa your budget
> *


what the hell do you know about my budget?!!!! This ***** trippin'!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:46 PM~7755200
> *what the hell do you know about my budget?!!!! This ***** trippin'!!!!!
> *



oh hell....round 4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 02:48 PM~7755207
> *oh hell....round 4
> *


you forgot to hold the ringcard up. :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 02:45 PM~7755193
> *Is this all you guys do now in Houston is fight each other ever since ya'll stopped cruising that one street that had a long ass thread?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 02:45 PM~7755193
> *Is this all you guys do now in Houston is fight each other ever since ya'll stopped cruising that one street that had a long ass thread?
> *


pretty much.. and we didn't stop by choice.. cops ran us off the streets. :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 01:46 PM~7755200
> *what the hell do you know about my budget?!!!! This ***** trippin'!!!!!
> *


no grill no chrome no hydros no wheel chips not enough for a 99cent can of black paint for the frame


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 01:48 PM~7755207
> *oh hell....round 4
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 02:49 PM~7755224
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: the ring gurl


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I need to go pick my boys up from school but I don't want to miss this...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 01:45 PM~7755193
> *Is this all you guys do now in Houston is fight each other ever since ya'll stopped cruising that one street that had a long ass thread?
> *


its all luv in here.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:50 PM~7755227
> *:uh:  the ring gurl
> *


nah im too fat.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 01:51 PM~7755233
> *I need to go pick my boys up from school but I don't want to miss this...
> *


we'll wait :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 01:51 PM~7755234
> *its all luv in here.
> *


yeah that's apparent...2 days or so ago it was Brian's ass in the hot seat...today it's Dena's(talking like I know her)...you Houston people are serious about ya'lls caddies huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 01:51 PM~7755239
> *nah im too fat.
> *


no you're not...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What round is it now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 23 2007, 02:51 PM~7755239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impala/caprices too


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 01:52 PM~7755246
> *yeah that's apparent...2 days or so ago it was Brian's ass in the hot seat...today it's Dena's(talking like I know her)...you Houston people are serious about ya'lls caddies huh? :biggrin:
> *


alot of ppl have opinions and arent skurred to say them. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 01:53 PM~7755253
> *no you're not...
> *


yea i am. didnt you see that pic of me that mike put up. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 02:55 PM~7755266
> *alot of ppl have opinions and arent skurred to say them. :biggrin:
> *


i try to state my opinions in a productive and pleasant way, providing useful feedback.. 




:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 01:55 PM~7755264
> *What round is it now?
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :nono: :barf: 

latin you did say you like big titties....there ya go. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 02:56 PM~7755275
> *yea i am. didnt you see that pic of me that mike put up. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

you talk about not being on a budget ,,,,but 3 years to paint you car ... sounds alot like 3 income tax checks to me........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:58 PM~7755286
> *you talk about not being on a budget ,,,,but 3 years to paint you car ... sounds alot like 3 income tax checks to me........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ruthless. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:56 PM~7755280
> *i try to state my opinions in a productive and pleasant way, providing useful feedback..
> :biggrin:
> *


thats obvious.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 01:57 PM~7755283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

FFFAAAWWWKKKKK YYYOOOUUUU!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 01:52 PM~7755246
> *yeah that's apparent...2 days or so ago it was Brian's ass in the hot seat...today it's Dena's(talking like I know her)...you Houston people are serious about ya'lls caddies huh? :biggrin:
> *



opinions are a mf.....but not everyone can take it.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:58 PM~7755286
> *you talk about not being on a budget ,,,,but 3 years to paint you car ... sounds alot like 3 income tax checks to me........
> *


lol ... it didn't take me 3 years to paint it ... :roflmao: you must be talking to Kenneth again :roflmao: Damn, I only got my car less than 2 years ago ... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 03:01 PM~7755315
> *opinions are a mf.....but not everyone can take it.....
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 02:01 PM~7755315
> *opinions are a mf.....but not everyone can take it.....
> *


they are always fuckin with Brian. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 01:55 PM~7755264
> *What round is it now?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

20 g's 9 months


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 03:02 PM~7755328
> *:uh:
> *


sekZay!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

who go fucked? looks like stock on rims to me ... the outside should reflect what's underneath ... if you wanna try to be a baller.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 02:01 PM~7755318
> *lol ... it didn't take me 3 years to paint it ... :roflmao: you must be talking to Kenneth again :roflmao: Damn, I only got my car less than 2 years ago ... :uh:
> *


and your still not done yet :uh: wtf takig so long ..............ohhh i know i know ballin on a budget :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 23 2007, 03:01 PM~7755318
> *lol ... it didn't take me 3 years to paint it ... :roflmao: you must be talking to Kenneth again :roflmao: Damn, I only got my car less than 2 years ago ... :uh:
> *


well.. i got a few questions.. but aint even gonna bother.. you'll get all upset. just rather not know..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:03 PM~7755330
> *20 g's 9 months
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, Im too much of a cheap ass, not to mention I dont trust anyone to do the work. So I do most of the work myself.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 03:04 PM~7755343
> *and your still not done yet  :uh: wtf takig so long ..............ohhh i know i know ballin on a budget :biggrin:
> *


can't speak for her.. but thats me for sure.. won't even lie about.. i do what i can..with what i got..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

stock dosent do this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got quiet.. intermission.. gonna go p1ss ..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*Me and Mrs. Jones, we got a thing going on,
We both know that it's wrong
But it's much too strong to let it cool down now.
We meet ev'ry day at the same cafe,
Six-thirty I know she'll be there,
Holding hands, making all kinds of plans
While the jukebox plays our favorite song.
Me and Mrs., Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones,
Mrs. Jones got a thing going on,
We both know that it's wrong,
But it's much too strong to let it cool down now.
We gotta be extra careful that we don't build our hopes too high
Cause she's got her own obligations and so do I,
Me, me and Mrs., Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones,
Mrs. Jones got a thing going on,
We both know that it's wrong,
But it's much too strong to let it cool down now.
Well, it's time for us to be leaving,
Iit hurts so much, it hurts so much inside,
Now she'll go her way and I'll go mine,
But tomorrow we'll meet the same place, the same time.
Me and Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones, Mrs. Jones.*_


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 02:15 PM~7755415
> *Me and Mrs. Jones, we got a thing going on,
> We both know that it's wrong
> But it's much too strong to let it cool down now.
> ...


u coming up for our pic a nic niccc?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Apr 23 2007, 03:17 PM~7755425
> *u coming up for our pic a nic niccc?
> *


you already know it chaparro.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 01:12 PM~7755395
> *got quiet..  intermission.. gonna go p1ss ..
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 12:51 PM~7755239
> *nah im too fat.
> *


YOU NEED THIS BIG BLACK TIN~TAN UP IN YOU AND YOU'LL LOSE YOUR BELLY AND YOUR NALGAS WILL BE NICE AND ROUND!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Whats the good news Franky?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2007, 03:19 PM~7755439
> *YOU NEED THIS BIG BLACK TIN~TAN UP IN YOU AND YOU'LL LOSE YOUR BELLY AND YOUR NALGAS WILL BE NICE AND ROUND!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 02:20 PM~7755447
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 01:20 PM~7755445
> *Whats the good news Franky?
> *



BADD NEWS , JUST FOUND OUT I WAS A FUCKIN CHEERLEADER...........OTHER THEN THAT SHOULD BE ON MY WAY TO H-TOWN W/ UR SHIT THIS WEEKEND IF ALL GOES WELL. AND U?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 02:22 PM~7755465
> *BADD NEWS , JUST FOUND OUT I WAS A FUCKIN CHEERLEADER...........OTHER THEN THAT SHOULD BE ON MY WAY TO H-TOWN W/ UR SHIT THIS WEEKEND IF ALL GOES WELL. AND U?
> *



tryin to find a body/paint guy. Trying to finish this god damn regal. :angry: I finished putting in the fuckin tranny yesterday. Brian cant wait to sit on the "Buffalo nut skin" LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 23 2007, 02:19 PM~7755439
> *YOU NEED THIS BIG BLACK TIN~TAN UP IN YOU AND YOU'LL LOSE YOUR BELLY AND YOUR NALGAS WILL BE NICE AND ROUND!!!!
> *


hno: :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SORRY ALL WE GOT IS PAINTERS THAT DO STOCK PAINT............ AND THEY ONLY TAKE A COUPLE OF WEEKS. SO CANT HELP U THER BUDDY


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 02:25 PM~7755490
> *SORRY ALL WE GOT IS PAINTERS THAT DO STOCK PAINT............ AND THEY ONLY TAKE A COUPLE OF WEEKS. SO CANT HELP U THER BUDDY
> *


Im not painting it candy, just a Chevy Colbalt blue with micro flake.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Oscar says he can fit 16 batteries in the son of a bitch. :ugh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 02:18 PM~7755431
> *you already know it chaparro.
> *


I'll most likely come down for the lrm show too..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Apr 23 2007, 03:30 PM~7755548
> *I'll most likely come down for the lrm show too..
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 02:25 PM~7755490
> *SORRY ALL WE GOT IS PAINTERS THAT DO STOCK PAINT............ AND THEY ONLY TAKE A COUPLE OF WEEKS. SO CANT HELP U THER BUDDY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 01:23 PM~7755480
> *hno: :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Apr 23 2007, 02:32 PM~7755570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i'll have to save a few income tax checks to get mine repainted


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

all this reminds me of the time when that fool pulled up on me out on gen mcmullen and wanted to hop his p.o.s. w/ no chrome paint and his shit was fallen apart and i still served his ass ...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 01:23 PM~7755480
> *hno: :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


DON'T BE SCARED MIJA IT ONLY HURTS FOR A FEW MINUTES!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2007, 01:27 PM~7755521
> *Oscar says he can fit 16 batteries in the son of a bitch.  :ugh:
> *




HE SHOULD KNOW HE LIKES TO PUT ALOT OF THINGS WHERE THEY DONT GO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn... Im glad I got out of Houston.... Buncha haters!!!!!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2007, 11:21 PM~7751548
> *well ima take mike so u aint takin mine u takin his  :biggrin:
> *



yea right u wish, imma make u go broke and ur gonna have to hand over ur pink slip to tha linc to cover ur debt......lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 04:41 PM~7755999
> *Damn... Im glad I got out of Houston.... Buncha haters!!!!!
> *


ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 03:49 PM~7756052
> *ok
> *



#1 Hater... 


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 04:52 PM~7756074
> *#1 Hater...
> :biggrin:
> *


ok.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

no hate...all luv.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 04:53 PM~7756088
> *no hate...all luv.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 03:55 PM~7756108
> *:uh:
> *


hater. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2007, 04:56 PM~7756115
> *hater. :angry:
> *


ok. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 04:41 PM~7755999
> *Damn... Im glad I got out of Houston.... Buncha haters!!!!!
> *


we ran yo azz out of h-town..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Stop Fighting it...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 04:59 PM~7756139
> *Stop Fighting it...
> *


go back to your people.. you're one of them now..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=176008&st=20


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 03:59 PM~7756136
> *we ran yo azz out of h-town..
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 04:59 PM~7756139
> *Stop Fighting it...
> *


ok.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

un chingo of pages to catch up
dj latin is that the malibu u have


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 04:01 PM~7756152
> *ok.
> *



no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 05:02 PM~7756160
> *no
> *


hoe


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 04:03 PM~7756166
> *hoe
> *



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, *DISTURBED* , RAGALAC

poker at kenny's? or fk that.. lets go to barneys and get you drunk again.. thats some funny shyt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 05:04 PM~7756172
> *si
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...20#entry7756164


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 04:05 PM~7756180
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...20#entry7756164
> *




:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 23 2007, 05:07 PM~7756189
> *:ugh:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry7756203


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2007, 11:38 AM~7754714
> *think so.  don't remember though.  they've had more ballroom dances than channel 8 PBS.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7756312


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2007, 12:44 PM~7755176
> *even this one?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 04:05 PM~7756173
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty8imp, DISTURBED , RAGALAC
> 
> ...



i dont kno u have to ask the man, but on may 19th @7pm poker tournament at carlos's house. naw no more drinking for me thanx.....but im ready to play cards, ill be more than happy to take ur chump change....lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 23 2007, 04:53 PM~7756500
> *i dont kno u have to ask the man, but on may 19th @7pm poker tournament at carlos's house. naw no more drinking for me thanx.....but im ready to play cards, ill be more than happy to take ur chump change....lol
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 23 2007, 04:54 PM~7756509
> *:0
> *


take ur money too chump....lmao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 23 2007, 05:53 PM~7756500
> *i dont kno u have to ask the man, but on may 19th @7pm poker tournament at carlos's house. naw no more drinking for me thanx.....but im ready to play cards, ill be more than happy to take ur chump change....lol
> *


well.. i dunno.. $ in my pocket suppose to be for chrome chinas..that mac2lac has the hook-up on.. supposidly.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn ****** was gettin grilled in dis ho........looks like yall ate good today......all yall had beef today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2007, 06:29 PM~7756781
> *damn ****** was gettin grilled in dis ho........looks like yall ate good today......all yall had beef today
> *


call me max da butcher.. cause i be servin up beef!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dena where the party at?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 23 2007, 07:27 PM~7757122
> *dena where the party at?
> *


the party's over here!!  come on with it :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am going to ask the rest of the guys to go clubing on sat are u down


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 23 2007, 07:46 PM~7757240
> *am going to ask the rest of the guys to go clubing on sat are u down
> *


let's go :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool beans


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

wow....................














:uh: wasted 20mins readin all that fuckin bullshit :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already.com


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I feel like I put LIL on Tivo and caught up with my favorite novela.. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

QUE QUERES MEDIATOR?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 08:07 PM~7757750
> *QUE QUERES MEDIATOR?
> *


lol...you talk to your boy?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 07:12 PM~7757794
> *lol...you talk to your boy?
> *




BOOKED FOR THE WEEK. GONNA CHECK AGAIN MANIANA TO MAKE SURE GOTTA CALL EM @ LUNCH.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 09:06 PM~7757743
> *I feel like I put LIL on Tivo and caught up with my favorite novela.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 07:22 PM~7757889
> *
> *




WUT UP B?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 23 2007, 09:06 PM~7757743
> *I feel like I put LIL on Tivo and caught up with my favorite novela.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 09:23 PM~7757899
> *WUT UP B?
> *


Houston aint ready for me at LRM in July :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Frankie, Ill be in SA by 7am. be done with class by 3 what time you get outta work?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 07:28 PM~7757937
> *Frankie, Ill be in SA by 7am. be done with class by 3 what time you get outta work?
> *




4:30 R U SURE ITS KUL TO BE AROUND US? :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

mr.debonair...SUP HOMIE?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 07:26 PM~7757915
> *Houston aint ready for me at LRM in July :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



WHOS SHIT IS THAT?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Apr 23 2007, 09:33 PM~7757986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine Kenny says my car aint a lowrider so now i slabed it out :uh: :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 07:39 PM~7758052
> *I fell like i should be asking you that
> DONT WANT NO ONE DISOWNING U
> 
> ...


LUKS GUD :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 09:50 PM~7758156
> *LUKS GUD :uh:
> *


Disowning me?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 08:26 PM~7757915
> *Houston aint ready for me at LRM in July :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



lol fleetcab? or le'wood? 







seen some dumb asses rolling down thw shoulder on 45S on sat afternoon in their "slabs" going about 60 on the shoulder passing up traffic!
fukcin kappa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 23 2007, 07:50 PM~7758156
> *LUKS GUD :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mannnn.. i done pissed off a buncha non-lowriding fools in off topic.. boys trippin..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry7758968


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:26 PM~7757915
> *Houston aint ready for me at LRM in July :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


bet them fools aint skurred to cut it.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:16 PM~7758988
> *bet then fools aint skurred to cut it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 10:16 PM~7758988
> *bet then fools aint skurred to cut it.
> *


you are right....they started with the top :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd roll it.. slap some chinaz on it.. lift it..load up that booty kit with lead.. and be hittin bumpa...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

retarded..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but what it do?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 01:34 AM~7760321
> *retarded..
> 
> 
> ...


wanna practice something like that on 96?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:41 PM~7760356
> *wanna practice something like that on 96?
> *


would call for candy...
let me figure out what im a do with this one 1st.. got some ideals..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 01:34 AM~7760321
> *retarded..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 11:16 PM~7758988
> *bet them fools aint skurred to cut it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 02:02 AM~7760429
> *would call for candy...
> let me figure out what im a do with this one 1st.. got some ideals..
> *


k..

wheres my mailbox puto?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 more days


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 07:31 AM~7760868
> *4 more days
> *


que que?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 07:32 AM~7760870
> *que que?
> *


cuatro mas dias


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 07:34 AM~7760872
> *yo
> *


Just got to SanAntonio. gonna go check out your buffalo nutt skin seats today! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 07:38 AM~7760883
> *Just got to SanAntonio. gonna go check out your buffalo nutt skin seats today! :biggrin:
> *


You on the road again Willie Nelson?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 07:39 AM~7760885
> *You on the road again Willie Nelson?
> *


I get around


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 06:38 AM~7760883
> *Just got to SanAntonio. gonna go check out your buffalo nutt skin seats today! :biggrin:
> *


what the hell are you doing over there?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 06:38 AM~7760883
> *Just got to SanAntonio. gonna go check out your buffalo nutt skin seats today! :biggrin:
> *


The trick is to rub on the seats bare ass nekid.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 07:40 AM~7760891
> *I get around
> *


Orale 2 Pac  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 24 2007, 07:43 AM~7760895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 07:47 AM~7760908
> *thats the plan b4 you get to install them in the regal :cheesy:
> *


Who's going to tan that 'skin? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 07:45 AM~7760898
> *The trick is to rub on the seats bare ass nekid.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 12:34 AM~7760321
> *retarded..
> 
> 
> ...


let me know when you are ready......bout what we talked bout yesterday..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

houston rockets 2-0.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:31 AM~7761009
> *houston rockets 2-0.
> *


ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 07:31 AM~7761009
> *houston rockets 2-0.
> *


Hell mutha fuckin YAH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:31 AM~7761009
> *houston rockets 2-0.
> *


groupie


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

thats the plan b4 you get to install them in the regal :cheesy: 


[/quote]
Watch it joto, my bare asscheeks are gonna contact those seats, not your pasty powdered white ass cheeks. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 07:34 AM~7761019
> *groupie
> *


What are you a Utah fan? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 07:34 AM~7761019
> *groupie
> *


:twak: hater! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 07:33 AM~7761016
> *Hell mutha fuckin YAH!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

ready to see who all is gonna loose tonight.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 06:38 AM~7760883
> *Just got to SanAntonio. gonna go check out your buffalo nutt skin seats today! :biggrin:
> *


i might be going down there on sat. i havent decided yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 08:36 AM~7761024
> *What are you a Utah fan? :uh:
> *


i'm a fan of crown royal,patron,rwd chevs/lacs, HK gats, and brawd wif big tittys and thong in they azz crack.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:38 AM~7761031
> *i might be going down there on sat. i havent decided yet.
> *


You want to test out the buffalo nutskins?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 08:40 AM~7761041
> *You want to test out the buffalo nutskins?
> *


bet she has already


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 07:40 AM~7761041
> *You want to test out the buffalo nutskins?
> *


:barf:

for fiesta dork!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:42 AM~7761050
> *:barf:
> 
> for fiesta dork!!!
> *


already got my room booked at hyatt.. gonna be a gangsta weekend.. ya heard


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 07:40 AM~7761043
> *bet she has already
> *


dont be jealous. :ugh: 

:roflmao:

yall are a bunch of cochinos!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 07:43 AM~7761052
> *already got my room booked at hyatt..  gonna be a gangsta weekend.. ya heard
> *


baller.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 07:44 AM~7761053
> *dont be jealous. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


Ima co-CHINO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:44 AM~7761055
> *baller.
> *


not really.. i'm a travel agent.. get da hook-up.. only paying like $45 for a junior suite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

watch.. mac2lac gonna come say he can get it cheaper..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 07:46 AM~7761061
> *not really.. i'm a travel agent..  get da hook-up..    only paying like $45 for a junior suite.
> *


Did you get Willam Shattner to "negotiate" the price?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 08:47 AM~7761066
> *Did you get Willam Shattner to "negotiate" the price?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 08:47 AM~7761066
> *Did you get Willam Shattner to "negotiate" the price?
> *


yeah.. he a smooth talker.. didnt u see the commercial?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 05:49 AM~7761072
> *yeah.. he a smooth talker.. didnt u see the commercial?
> *


Yeah LOL thats when the "Shat" hits the fan.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 08:50 AM~7761076
> *Yeah LOL thats when the "Shat" hits the fan.
> *


yeah.. da shat casanova'd that bish into a lower rate..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 08:50 AM~7761079
> *yeah.. da shat casanova'd that bish into a lower rate..
> *


I wish I had game like that. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 07:45 AM~7761059
> *Ima co-CHINO
> *


pics??? :ugh:

:roflmao: just kidding!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 07:46 AM~7761061
> *not really.. i'm a travel agent..  get da hook-up..    only paying like $45 for a junior suite.
> *


oic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:53 AM~7761088
> *oic
> *


got brawd coming with me already..but you can join us..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 07:47 AM~7761066
> *Did you get Willam Shattner to "negotiate" the price?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 07:54 AM~7761091
> *got brawd coming with me already..but you can join us..
> *


:ugh: 

nah im straight. thanks though. :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 24 2007, 07:47 AM~7761065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 08:58 AM~7761106
> *:uh: ......fk you.....i'm a cheap fker.....hampton inn....haha....man cathy used to hook it up when she worked at the travel agency....so i already know you get a bad ass rate
> 
> *


  

til she got canned.. she find new job yet? or you so ballin you told her to stay home and just make tortillas for when u get off work?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:55 AM~7761097
> *:ugh:
> 
> nah im straight. thanks though.  :roflmao:
> *


sure? be fun..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 08:04 AM~7761127
> *
> 
> til she got canned..    she find new job yet?    or you so ballin you told her to stay home and just make tortillas for when u get off work?
> *


she started at TEXAS A&M in january.....works in the communication dept......assistant in accounts payable.....she really likes it....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 08:17 AM~7761180
> *sure?  be fun..
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 24 2007, 09:19 AM~7761187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 08:22 AM~7761200
> *word..  cool..    no wonder you getting buncha daytons now..you got wifey on da grind.  gangsta..
> :uh:
> *



nah....that's my hustle....she handles her bills and i take care of the rest....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 09:26 AM~7761211
> *nah....that's my hustle....she handles her bills and i take care of the rest....
> *


what bills you talkin about country grammer? mean you got electricity at crib? damn.. aint know that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:53 AM~7761087
> *pics??? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: just kidding!!! :biggrin:
> *


he really is a chino :around:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 08:30 AM~7761227
> *what bills you talkin about country grammer?  mean you got electricity at crib?  damn..  aint know that.
> *



yeah...can you believe that....i have 2 candy painted lacs....and i have to pay bills..... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:31 AM~7761230
> *he really is a chino :around:
> *


his name victor? used to be chino named victor back in days use to roll a lac on 75th street..when that was poppin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:33 AM~7761241
> *his name victor? used to be chino named victor back in days use to roll a lac on 75th street..when that was poppin
> *


the silver one? And no not the same dude.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:34 AM~7761252
> *the silver one?  And no not the same dude.
> *


there was a chino that use to roll a cabrio caddy back in the Memorial Park days.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:34 AM~7761252
> *the silver one?  And no not the same dude.
> *


silver? there was like a gang of coupe de ville's on 75th every sunday.. think they were their own club.. that wasn't you was it? mr kadiking actin azz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:36 AM~7761259
> *there was a chino that use to roll a cabrio caddy back in the Memorial Park days.
> *


well.. this victor had a hardtop coupe de ville.. wanna say it was white..maybe silver..definately a light color.. man.. its been over 15 years.. hard to remember.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:36 AM~7761262
> *silver? there was like a gang of coupe de ville's on 75th every sunday..  think they were their own club..  that wasn't you was it?  mr kadiking actin azz
> *


I was out there every sunday too  till the laws shut it down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:36 AM~7761259
> *there was a chino that use to roll a cabrio caddy back in the Memorial Park days.
> *


That was the dude he chopped that car then it wasnt long b4 it was off the streets


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:39 AM~7761276
> *That was the dude he chopped that car then it wasnt long b4 it was off the streets
> *


What happened to it? Is that the same one that is slabbed now? LOL had switches too.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:37 AM~7761267
> *well.. this victor had a hardtop coupe de ville..  wanna say it was white..maybe silver..definately a light color..  man.. its been over 15 years..  hard to remember.
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:40 AM~7761279
> *What happened to it?  Is that the same one that is slabbed now?  LOL  had switches too.
> *


dunno  





Back to class


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 08:31 AM~7761230
> *he really is a chino :around:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 09:48 AM~7761311
> *
> *


I'm going to tell the chino here at the office he has competiton. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 08:48 AM~7761316
> *I'm going to tell the chino here at the office he has competiton.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

youre retarded!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:53 AM~7761087
> *pics??? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: just kidding!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ill send you some, just gotta smear some vasaline on the lens of the camera tho.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 08:53 AM~7761340
> *Ill send you some, just gotta smear some vasaline on the lens of the camera tho.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:48 AM~7761316
> *I'm going to tell the chino here at the office he has competiton.  :0
> *


No competition, no match for my Kung fu. :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 09:53 AM~7761340
> *Ill send you some, just gotta smear some vasaline on the lens of the camera tho.
> *


Ghetto glamor shot.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:31 AM~7761230
> *he really is a chino :around:
> *


And you really do look like Ray Liotta. :around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 09:56 AM~7761352
> *:cheesy:
> *


here's his pic



























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm just fkn wit ya Young ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 24 2007, 09:53 AM~7761340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:0 


LOOKS like ellie been replaced.. she dont waste no time huh


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 10:00 AM~7761383
> *here's his pic
> 
> 
> ...


You know my cousin Dena?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 10:00 AM~7761383
> *here's his pic
> 
> 
> ...


that man a gangsta.. 

said he gonna kill everybody.. but 1st gotta stop at post office.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 09:57 AM~7761356
> *No competition, no match for my Kung fu.  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you got him there, this chino only knows George Lopez jokes.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 10:00 AM~7761389
> *You know my cousin Dena?
> *


 :no: he's a crazy mofo!! hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 09:00 AM~7761383
> *here's his pic
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

you aint right biatch!!! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 10:01 AM~7761399
> *:no: he's a crazy mofo!! hno:
> *


Im alot heavier and way more effiecient.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:00 AM~7761385
> *:0
> LOOKS like ellie been replaced..  she dont waste no time huh
> *


 :0 i dont know whatcha talkin bout. :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:02 AM~7761408
> *:0 i dont know whatcha talkin bout. :angel:
> *


oh, so you and ellie had it going on.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:01 AM~7761393
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you got him there, this chino only knows George Lopez jokes.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:03 AM~7761411
> *oh, so you and ellie had it going on..  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:01 AM~7761401
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you aint right biatch!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: everybody knows that! lol ... and avengemydeath is my homie ....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:03 AM~7761411
> *oh, so you and ellie had it going on..  :scrutinize:
> *



CHISME...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:04 AM~7761419
> *:uh:
> *


don't deny it. :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:03 AM~7761411
> *oh, so you and ellie had it going on..  :scrutinize:
> *



que que?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 09:04 AM~7761421
> *:biggrin: everybody knows that!  lol ... and avengemydeath is my homie ....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 10:06 AM~7761435
> *que que?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny is a home wrecka..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 09:05 AM~7761428
> *CHISME...........
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:05 AM~7761429
> *don't deny it.  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak:

married men is a :nono:.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:07 AM~7761444
> *hrny is a home wrecka..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:08 AM~7761452
> *:twak:
> 
> married men is a :nono:.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 09:06 AM~7761435
> *que que?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:07 AM~7761444
> *hrny is a home wrecka..
> *


thats you playa!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:08 AM~7761452
> *:twak:
> 
> married men is a :nono:.
> *


lies.. sure looked cozy with em on ya'll lil road trip in the big body focus. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:08 AM~7761458
> *
> *


:roflmao: @ the txt you sent.

hes gonna turn blue.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:10 AM~7761478
> *:roflmao: @ the txt you sent.
> 
> hes gonna turn blue.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:10 AM~7761476
> *lies..    sure looked cozy with em on ya'll lil road trip in the big body focus.  :scrutinize:
> *


:uh: i was trying to get on the cover of spokes and juice. :ugh: but he said im too fat and moved out east.  

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:12 AM~7761484
> *:uh: i was trying to get on the cover of spokes and juice. :ugh: but he said im too fat and moved out east.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


guess you weren't white enough


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:09 AM~7761468
> *thats you playa!
> *


naw.. aint no playa.. i'm a game spittin, liquor sippin, USDA inspected, FDIC insured.. certified- old skoo mack.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

latin that is fkin sick!! im not into animal porn!! :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:12 AM~7761492
> *guess you weren't white enough
> *


guess not. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:14 AM~7761499
> *latin that is fkin sick!! im not into animal porn!! :barf:
> *


lies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:14 AM~7761499
> *latin that is fkin sick!! im not into animal porn!! :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
a chilango sent me that. LOL

sent it to *Pasa*LasNalgasDe*Dena* also. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 24 2007, 05:01 AM~7760822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will.. let me throw down this panel 1st...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:13 AM~7761495
> *naw.. aint no playa.. i'm a game spittin, liquor sippin, USDA inspected, FDIC insured..  certified- old skoo mack.
> *


 :roflmao: 

oh ok. thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:13 AM~7761495
> *naw.. aint no playa.. i'm a game spittin, liquor sippin, USDA inspected, FDIC insured..  certified- old skoo mack.
> *



wtf....pinche vaca o que......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:14 AM~7761499
> *latin that is fkin sick!! im not into animal porn!! :barf:
> *


I'm disgusted .... :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:15 AM~7761505
> *lies
> *


 :nono: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 09:16 AM~7761516
> *I'm disgusted .... :barf:
> *


you got it too. :roflmao:

latin is a cochino!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:16 AM~7761513
> *:roflmao:
> 
> oh ok. thanks for clearing that up for me.
> *


anytime honey pie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 10:16 AM~7761515
> *wtf....pinche vaca o que......
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:17 AM~7761520
> *you got it too. :roflmao:
> 
> latin is a cochino!!
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:17 AM~7761524
> *anytime honey pie
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:18 AM~7761525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



wtf?? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 10:20 AM~7761535
> *wtf?? :0
> *


5 step'in


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 09:18 AM~7761525
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 24 2007, 09:59 AM~7761378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 that was nasty but kinda funny too :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 08:12 AM~7761484
> *:uh: i was trying to get on the cover of spokes and juice. :ugh: but he said im too fat and moved out east.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


THAT'S WHY YOU NEED THAT ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE IN YOU MIJA!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

saw freedom writers last nite.. cool movie.. didnt think it would be.. brawd on da right is fine azz hell.. and a straight G.. sexy... kinda like hrny use to be in her chola days..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

tha Youngsta him self


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 10:35 AM~7761624
> *tha Youngsta him self
> 
> 
> ...


i've seen that vato before :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 09:34 AM~7761618
> *saw freedom writers last nite..  cool movie..  didnt think it would be..  brawd on da right is fine azz hell.. and a straight G..  sexy...    kinda like hrny use to be in her chola days..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

i wanna check that movie out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:35 AM~7761624
> *tha Youngsta him self
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 10:57 AM~7761749
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i wanna check that movie out.
> *


STILL got dvd at house.. i'll make popcorn.. i'll call another female to join us.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Its still collecting dust in my garage i need to sell it
$2000.00 OBO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 10:04 AM~7761787
> *STILL got dvd at house..  i'll make popcorn..  i'll call another female to join us.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 11:13 AM~7761831
> *:scrutinize:
> *


ya'll can even put some blk lipstick on.. and dress in dickies.. kinda like some kinky roll play.. namean.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 10:15 AM~7761850
> *ya'll can even put some blk lipstick on..  and dress in dickies..  kinda like some kinky roll play.. namean.
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Forecast
Weather troubles may be heading for Southeast Texas beginning Tuesday night and lasting into Wednesday. A strong upper disturbance and a slow moving Pacific front will work in tandem to trigger showers and thunderstorms beginning Tuesday night. As the front approaches the area Wednesday, strong thunderstorms, some which may become severe with heavy rains, will approach from the west. Weather conditions will improve beginning Wednesday night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

no POP today or tomorrow.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 09:38 AM~7761270
> *I was out there every sunday too   till the laws shut it down
> *


Everyone got hemmed up and your white ass was like "Alrighty officers, throw the book at these no good minorities". LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 11:35 AM~7761972
> *Everyone got hemmed up and your white ass was like "Alrighty officers, throw the book at these no good minorities". LOL
> *


got a ticket for no seatbelt.... The cop said I dint have my seat belt on and I said yes I do.... He said "we dont like you lowriders" sign here


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 10:04 AM~7761421
> *:biggrin: everybody knows that!  lol ... and avengemydeath is my homie ....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 11:42 AM~7761994
> *got a ticket for no seatbelt.... The cop said I dint have my seat belt on and I said yes I do.... He said "we dont like you lowriders" sign here
> *


but your car isnt a lowrider. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 24 2007, 11:34 AM~7761964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:47 AM~7762044
> *you apply for ed brandon's old job since he retired? o' doppler 2000 actin azz
> *


As long as you apply for Hugh Heffner's job ole nonpu$$y gettin azz.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 10:42 AM~7761994
> *got a ticket for no seatbelt.... The cop said I dint have my seat belt on and I said yes I do.... He said "we dont like you lowriders" sign here
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 24 2007, 11:45 AM~7762024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 10:47 AM~7762044
> *you apply for ed brandon's old job since he retired? o' doppler 2000 actin azz
> nope.. blockbuster nite at my crib..
> *


he aint retired.

blockbuster nite... hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 11:53 AM~7762084
> *blockbuster nite... hno:
> *


let that man missionary style yo'a$$


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 11:34 AM~7761964
> *Forecast
> Weather troubles may be heading for Southeast Texas beginning Tuesday night and lasting into Wednesday. A strong upper disturbance and a slow moving Pacific front will work in tandem to trigger showers and thunderstorms beginning Tuesday night. As the front approaches the area Wednesday, strong thunderstorms, some which may become severe with heavy rains, will approach from the west. Weather conditions will improve beginning Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


It's raining here now :angry: so it will be coming your way................. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 24 2007, 10:34 AM~7761964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ownage


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 24 2007, 11:51 AM~7762068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup..he retried.. said htown full of haters..and bailed out. u aint heard?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 11:54 AM~7762087
> *It's raining here now  :angry:  so it will be coming your way................. :biggrin:
> *


Sucks man, I had plans to go treat the pool since it was turning green due to pollen.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 10:54 AM~7762085
> *let that man missionary style yo'a$$
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:55 AM~7762090
> *dang..     lil touchy today huh..    probably midlife crisis.. i think.
> *


Nah, just stating the facts.  Hustler magazines don't count, and those lowrider mags i bought from you had mad stains on them yo! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 10:54 AM~7762085
> *let that man missionary style yo'a$$
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> no I dont
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 11:56 AM~7762094
> *Nah, just stating the facts.    Hustler magazines don't count, and those lowrider mags i bought from you had mad stains on them yo!  :angry:
> *


yeah.. i wack off to car pics.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 11:54 AM~7762085
> *let that man missionary style yo'a$$
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 24 2007, 10:32 AM~7761602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 11:55 AM~7762091
> *Sucks man, I had plans to go treat the pool since it was turning green due to pollen.
> *


I charged my batteries yesterday and thought I was going to 3wheelin in a few corn fields today.................... :cheesy: fcken rain................. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 11:57 AM~7762099
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


hush up.. you'd like it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 24 2007, 11:57 AM~7762104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like my nikkuh Liv4Japs!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 24 2007, 11:57 AM~7762104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!! the hairline maybe....... lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 10:58 AM~7762112
> *hush up.. you'd like it.
> *


 :scrutinize: :around: :loco: hno: :buttkick: 

youre a dayum fool! :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:58 AM~7762105
> *yeah.. i wack off to car pics.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 11:59 AM~7762121
> *:scrutinize:  :around:  :loco:  hno:  :buttkick:
> 
> youre a dayum fool! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 11:58 AM~7762110
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 24 2007, 11:59 AM~7762121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go check the schedule for screwfest.. hope you have your slab ready in time..

http://www.djscrewfest.com/


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 11:01 AM~7762130
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 

i always thought he was cute in goodfellas. even though he has bad skin.  he has pretty eyes. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:03 PM~7762141
> *hit it raw too
> go check the schedule for screwfest..  hope you have your slab ready in time..
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:03 AM~7762141
> *hit it raw too
> 
> *


:roflmao:

nah it aint going down like that. :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:03 PM~7762144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i always thought he was cute in goodfellas. even though he has bad skin.  he has pretty eyes. :cheesy:
> *


I do have blue eyes...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:05 PM~7762151
> *:roflmao:
> 
> nah it aint going down like that. :nono:
> *


fine fine.. i'll wrap it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:06 PM~7762158
> *I do have blue eyes...
> 
> 
> ...


queer


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:06 AM~7762159
> *fine fine.. i'll wrap it..
> *



ssshhhhhh.....her man is here.... hno: hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:03 PM~7762145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hows the buffalo nut skin?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:06 PM~7762165
> *queer
> *


dont be mad your eyes are brown...... you cant help your full of shit!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 12:07 PM~7762167
> *ssshhhhhh.....her man is here.... hno:  hno:
> *


he gonna be duct taped in a chair with scotch tape holding his eyelids open.. watching anyway.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:06 PM~7762165
> *queer
> *


dito LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 11:06 AM~7762158
> *I do have blue eyes...
> 
> 
> ...


aw! how pretty! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:08 PM~7762172
> *dont be mad your eyes are brown...... you cant help your full of shit!!
> *


ok miklo..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:06 AM~7762159
> *fine fine.. i'll wrap it..
> *


:roflmao: 

:nono: :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:08 AM~7762174
> *he gonna be duct taped in a chair with scotch tape holding his eyelids open.. watching anyway.
> *


wtf!?! is he suppose to be next or something??? :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:08 PM~7762176
> *dito LOL
> *










:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:08 PM~7762177
> *aw! how pretty! :biggrin:
> *


you dont think my eyes are pretty?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 11:11 AM~7762198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:08 PM~7762177
> *aw! how pretty! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:11 PM~7762197
> *wtf!?! is he suppose to be next or something??? :ugh:
> *


naw.. just like a crowd. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:11 AM~7762201
> *you dont think my eyes are pretty?
> 
> 
> ...


scary monster. hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 11:12 AM~7762203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:11 PM~7762198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:12 PM~7762205
> *naw.. just like a crowd.  :biggrin:
> *


you like men to watch you?? :twak: :burn: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:12 AM~7762205
> *naw.. just like a crowd.  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:14 PM~7762215
> *you like men to watch you?? :twak:  :burn:  :ugh:
> *


hey..the $5 admission.. will get anybody in.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:15 PM~7762221
> *hey..the $5 admission.. will get anybody in.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:15 PM~7762221
> *hey..the $5 admission.. will get anybody in.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:15 AM~7762221
> *hey..the $5 admission.. will get anybody in.
> *


 :banghead: :loco: :nono: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 11:11 AM~7762198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum those are some big hands. hno: :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:14 PM~7762215
> *you like men to watch you?? :twak:  :burn:  :ugh:
> *


Sixty8imp is a prev.............. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:18 PM~7762241
> *dayum those are some big hands. hno: :ugh:
> *


You know what they say about guys with big hands dont you.........................























I dont know, I thought maybe you knew. LOL :dunno: :tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 12:18 PM~7762243
> *Sixty8imp is a prev.............. :uh:
> *


Whats that??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:20 PM~7762252
> *Whats that??
> *


I think that is some kind of Marsupial? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 11:20 AM~7762248
> *You know what they say about guys with big hands dont you.........................
> I dont know, I thought maybe you knew. LOL :dunno:  :tongue:
> *


:roflmao:

same thing bout feet right? well thats not always true...or so i heard. :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:21 PM~7762258
> *I think that is some kind of Marsupial? :dunno:
> *


does the back of its neck look like a pack of hot dogs?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, avengemydeath, 713diva



lots of ninjas in this bitch......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:22 PM~7762267
> *:roflmao:
> 
> same thing bout feet right? well thats not always true...or so i heard. :ugh:
> *


I wear size 12


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 12:25 PM~7762281
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mac2lac, avengemydeath, 713diva
> lots of ninjas in this bitch......
> *


I was just about to post the same thing :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 12:25 PM~7762281
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mac2lac, avengemydeath, 713diva
> lots of ninjas in this bitch......
> *


correction, only one, "certified" Ninja


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 11:25 AM~7762282
> *I wear size 12
> *


 hno: pics? :ugh:

:roflmao: :tongue: JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:26 PM~7762289
> *correction, only one, "certified" Ninja
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:26 PM~7762286
> *I was just about to post the same thing :scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> *


yo B, you ckd the seats out yet, Franky wont send any god damn pictures! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I will later.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:26 PM~7762292
> *hno: pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: :tongue: JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!! :angel:
> *


Ask you shall recieve. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:20 PM~7762252
> *Whats that??
> *


Pervert................ :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:22 PM~7762269
> *does the back of its neck look like a pack of hot dogs?
> *


No homie the back of his neck looks like pancakes......... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 12:31 PM~7762323
> *No homie the back of his neck looks like pancakes......... :0
> *


Holy shit. :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 12:31 PM~7762323
> *No homie the back of his neck looks like pancakes......... :0
> *


hey..fk u carlton


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 12:31 PM~7762323
> *No homie the back of his neck looks like pancakes......... :0
> *


Blue berry? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:26 PM~7762292
> *hno: pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: :tongue: JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!! :angel:
> *


Dont kid with me girl, I will go home, bust out the 2gig card and flood this site with a smorgesborg of pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:39 PM~7762376
> *Dont kid with me girl, I will go home, bust out the 2gig card and flood this site with a smorgesborg of pictures. :biggrin:
> *


damn asians and their advanced technology


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:41 PM~7762386
> *damn asians and their advanced technology
> *


  but I still ride old skool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 11:39 AM~7762376
> *Dont kid with me girl, I will go home, bust out the 2gig card and flood this site with a smorgesborg of pictures. :biggrin:
> *


do it....do it..!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:43 PM~7762395
> *do it....do it..!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Trust me, you dont want that. :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:43 PM~7762395
> *do it....do it..!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


cochina.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 24 2007, 11:35 AM~7762344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:43 PM~7762395
> *do it....do it..!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


You first! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:49 AM~7762425
> *cochina.
> *


thats your myspace friend.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:53 PM~7762448
> *thats your myspace friend.
> *


Hey, I dont know that guy!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 11:52 AM~7762443
> *You first!  :biggrin:
> *


nah im fat.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:34 PM~7762339
> *hey..fk u carlton
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't get mad homie just becuz when people see the back of you neck they get hungry........... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:55 PM~7762460
> *nah im fat.
> *


cant be fatter than me.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:35 PM~7762344
> *Blue berry? :dunno:
> *


Those are not blueberries homie. Those are razor bumps...........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 11:57 AM~7762478
> *Those are not blueberries homie. Those are razor bumps...........
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 11:56 AM~7762470
> *cant be fatter than me.
> *


 :roflmao: 

you serious? :dunno: i have a pic on my profile.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:57 PM~7762485
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



:cheesy:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:58 PM~7762491
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you serious? :dunno: i have a pic on my profile.
> *


You look good on that pic Hny Brn............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 12:00 PM~7762511
> *You look good on that pic Hny Brn............. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Spanky, avengemydeath

What'z up Spank?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:55 PM~7762460
> *nah im fat.
> *


Ima about to go to Cabo European style, on the beach witha gold medallion and speedos. :barf: Damn, it must be bad when you make yourself upchuck. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 01:01 PM~7762519
> *Ima about to go to Cabo European style, on the beach witha gold medallion and speedos. :barf:  Damn, it must be bad when you make yourself upchuck. LOL
> *


Oh yeah, and Im 300 lbs. :wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:00 PM~7762514
> *thanks!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:01 PM~7762519
> *Ima about to go to Cabo European style, on the beach witha gold medallion and speedos. :barf:  Damn, it must be bad when you make yourself upchuck. LOL
> *


pics? :ugh:

:roflmao: :twak: youre crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 11:00 AM~7762514
> *thanks!
> *


AHEMMMM!!!










Question here, how come you're always nice to the majority of the guys in this post but won't give homeboy sixty8imp any play?  


_Note: I know I don't know you but I couldn't stay quiet :biggrin: _


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:03 PM~7762533
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: :twak: youre crazy! :biggrin:
> *


Calm down girl, this didnt happen yet, I havent bought the coco butter yet.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 11:00 AM~7762511
> *You look good on that pic Hny Brn............. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 24 2007, 12:05 PM~7762548
> *AHEMMMM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: im always nice to everyone! even danny. he knows that. we chat every once in awhile in pm's.  

and as far as play goes...hes already said i aint his type so its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:58 PM~7762491
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you serious? :dunno: i have a pic on my profile.
> *


Damn girl, call me up sometime. Or you can go to my place of bidness, I work at Chubby Dales. Seriously tho, your a liar, b/c you are far from fat.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:09 PM~7762566
> *:roflmao: im always nice to everyone! even danny. he knows that. we chat every once in awhile in pm's.
> 
> and as far as play goes...hes already said i aint his type so its all good. :biggrin:
> *


Tell danny to go play with his twinkies.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 12:06 PM~7762550
> *x2
> *


:wave: yesca.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:03 PM~7762533
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: :twak: youre crazy! :biggrin:
> *


Would a crazy guy "hop down the blvd" in stretchy pants? Huh? O yeah, I guess I am crazy. :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:10 PM~7762568
> *Damn girl, call me up sometime. Or you can go to my place of bidness, I work at Chubby Dales. Seriously tho, your a liar, b/c you are far from fat.
> *


LMMFAO!!! crazy ass!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 12:10 PM~7762572
> *Tell danny to go play with his twinkies.............. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont forget the wine coolers! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:12 PM~7762584
> *Would a crazy guy "hop down the blvd" in stretchy pants? Huh? O yeah, I guess I am crazy.  :around:
> *


pics? :ugh:

now i see why you and brian are friends! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:14 PM~7762593
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> now i see why you and brian are friends! :roflmao:
> *


Who ever says that we are friends is a damn liar. Ive never seen that Lecab driving, Polish/White son of a bitch in my life.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:16 PM~7762599
> *Who ever says that we are friends is a damn liar. Ive never seen that Lecab driving, Polish/White son of a bitch in my life.
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:21 PM~7762620
> *:0
> *


jus playin, that be my boy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2007, 12:55 PM~7762466
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Don't get mad homie just becuz when people see the back of you neck they get hungry........... :0
> *


 :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:13 PM~7762590
> *dont forget the wine coolers!  :biggrin:
> *


He likes them in peach................... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:24 PM~7762634
> *jus playin, that be my boy.
> *


aw how sweet.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 01:12 PM~7762584
> *Would a crazy guy "hop down the blvd" in stretchy pants? Huh? O yeah, I guess I am crazy.  :around:
> *


your not crazy but you are fat!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 12:27 PM~7762658
> *your not crazy but you are fat!
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:14 PM~7762593
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> now i see why you and brian are friends! :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: ?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im so sleepy this class is killing me...... evertime we have a break I jump on the laptop to wake up with the houston thread :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 24 2007, 12:53 PM~7762448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was rum :uh: it was sunday.. no liquor to be found in that lil hick town.. had to work with what i could find.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2007, 09:26 PM~7757915
> *Houston aint ready for me at LRM in July :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TOPIC DONE GOT STUPID


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:32 PM~7762683
> *I deleted her.. she got mad remember? so i just deleted her azz..
> cause danny's a fat ugly crazy, usually drunk, shyt talkin..  mother fkr..  and she aint feeling all that.  so screw her.
> it was rum  :uh:    it was sunday..  no liquor to be found in that lil hick town.. had to work with what i could find.
> *


aw...  

can we still be friends?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 01:32 PM~7762685
> *TOPIC DONE GOT STUPID
> *


done? got stupid long before i even got on LIL.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:33 AM~7762693
> *done?  got stupid long before i even got on LIL.
> *


STEP YO GAME UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:33 PM~7762691
> *aw...
> 
> can we still be friends?
> *


ok..but only if you come help me shave my back once and awhile..when i got big date..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 01:35 PM~7762698
> *STEP YO GAME UP
> 
> 
> ...


mannnnnnnn.. dont even like z's.. imma get some new chinaz. blue with gold spokes..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:35 PM~7762700
> *ok..but only if you come help me shave my back once and awhile..when i got big date..
> *


 hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 01:35 PM~7762700
> *ok..but only if you come help me shave my back once and awhile..when i got big date..
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:37 PM~7762710
> *hno:  :roflmao:
> *


thought u wanted to be friends? friends help each other out right?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 12:35 PM~7762698
> *STEP YO GAME UP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 12:38 PM~7762717
> *thought u wanted to be friends?  friends help each other out right?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:39 PM~7762722
> *:yessad:
> *


ok then.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 01:27 PM~7762658
> *your not crazy but you are fat!
> *


Let me re-phrase that: We are no longer friends. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 01:35 PM~7762698
> *STEP YO GAME UP
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking wheel.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 01:52 PM~7762809
> *Let me re-phrase that: We are no longer friends. :angry:
> *


screw liv4lacs.. he aint not lowrider anyway... pretty soon his lac gonna be in a slim thug video.. on swangaz..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 01:35 PM~7762698
> *STEP YO GAME UP
> 
> 
> ...


72s


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 11:57 AM~7762840
> *72s
> 
> 
> ...


I SEEN YOUR CAR BEFORE DIDNT U GO UP TO THAT PIZZA SHACK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dunno.. i'm not feeling zeniths.. no offense..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 01:58 PM~7762850
> *I SEEN YOUR CAR BEFORE DIDNT U GO UP TO THAT PIZZA SHACK
> *


yeah. You had a white lincoln and was with mick and shane?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 01:59 PM~7762856
> *yeah. You had a white lincoln and was with mick and shane?
> *


stalker


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 11:59 AM~7762856
> *yeah. You had a white lincoln and was with mick and shane?
> *


YEA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:26 PM~7762292
> *hno: pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: :tongue: JUST KIDDING!!!!!!!! :angel:
> *


i got pics phone#


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:02 PM~7762862
> *stalker
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 02:02 PM~7762863
> *YEA
> *


We go eat pizza over there all the time.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

What is the damn deal with everyone having Zeniths?? Is there a special on them right now?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 02:06 PM~7762891
> *ok
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:07 PM~7762895
> *What is the damn deal with everyone having Zeniths?? Is there a special on them right now?
> *


better not be ***** spent a grip on them wheels for there to be a special right now :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 01:03 PM~7762868
> *i got pics phone#
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 01:54 PM~7762825
> *screw liv4lacs.. he aint not lowrider anyway...  pretty soon his lac gonna be in a slim thug video..  on swangaz..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:07 PM~7762895
> *What is the damn deal with everyone having Zeniths?? Is there a special on them right now?
> *


you tell me.. i dont even really like that hub.. or the 2 bar spinner.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 02:10 PM~7762911
> *better not be ***** spent a grip on them wheels for there to be a special right now :angry:
> *


umm.. homeboyz just posted some all chrome for $800


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:10 PM~7762915
> *you tell me.. i dont even really like that hub..  or the 2 bar spinner.
> *


they aight.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:10 PM~7762915
> *you tell me.. i dont even really like that hub..  or the 2 bar spinner.
> *


why cuz the hub says made in china


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 02:12 PM~7762928
> *why cuz the hub says made in china
> *


exactly.. best stuff comes from china


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:11 PM~7762919
> *umm.. homeboyz just posted some all chrome for $800
> *


better git'em cuz they gonna go quick


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I only roll 72s.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:13 PM~7762934
> *:roflmao:
> *


phone #  :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 02:13 PM~7762937
> *better git'em cuz they gonna go quick
> *


naw.. got chinaz on order..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:14 PM~7762947
> *naw.. got chinaz on order..
> *


dem fuckers rust up :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:14 PM~7762942
> *I only roll 72s.
> *


mine are 72s :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=334260 <- chrome z' for $800


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 02:15 PM~7762956
> *mine are 72s :biggrin:
> *


Oh, I thought they were something weird like 96 spokes or sumtin.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:16 PM~7762966
> *Oh, I thought they were something weird like 96 spokes or sumtin.
> *


naw i made shur of that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

well gotta go back to work


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 02:18 PM~7762976
> *well gotta go back to work
> *


Im at work talking to all of yall peoples.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 11:11 AM~7762580
> *:wave: yesca.
> *


hey sweet cheeks. 
:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 12:16 PM~7762966
> *Oh, I thought they were something weird like 96 spokes or sumtin.
> *


THEY COME IN 72 OR 96. THEY USED TO MAKE 120 SPOKE ALSO. DONT KNOW IF THEY DO THAT ANYMORE.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 01:14 PM~7762943
> *phone #  :angry:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:22 PM~7763009
> *:0  hno:
> *


i'll give it to him.
:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:22 PM~7763009
> *:0  hno:
> *


Remember Chubby Dales, im the one on the left in the speedo. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 01:23 PM~7763019
> *i'll give it to him.
> :0
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HONEYS NUMBER. I GOT IT. NO BIG DEAL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 01:24 PM~7763024
> *Remember Chubby Dales, im the one on the left in the speedo.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:24 PM~7763025
> *:buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


damn everyone is trying to get with your no chonie azz! :cheesy: 

p.s.

pm me the "freaky" pix


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:25 PM~7763040
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Doing the "pelvis thrusts". BAM BAM BAM!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 01:25 PM~7763037
> *HONEYS NUMBER. I GOT IT. NO BIG DEAL
> *


:roflmao: yea you right bout that.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 12:25 PM~7763037
> *HONEYS NUMBER. I GOT IT. NO BIG DEAL
> *


pass the dutchie :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 01:26 PM~7763044
> *damn everyone is trying to get with your no chonie azz!  :cheesy:
> 
> p.s.
> ...


:nono: its all in fun. none of this is serious.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:24 PM~7763024
> *Remember Chubby Dales, im the one on the left in the speedo.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 01:26 PM~7763045
> *Doing the "pelvis thrusts". BAM BAM BAM!
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:28 PM~7763063
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:28 PM~7763063
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats my signature move.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 01:27 PM~7763056
> *pass the dutchie :yes:
> *


nah im just playing. he doesnt really have it. :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Still prefer Daytons


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:26 PM~7763045
> *Doing the "pelvis thrusts". BAM BAM BAM!
> *


don't you mean Ping pong ping ping pong.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 01:29 PM~7763071
> *Thats my signature move.
> *


link?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 02:29 PM~7763075
> *Still prefer Daytons
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:29 PM~7763072
> *nah im just playing. he doesnt really have it. :ugh:
> *


 :uh: 
whatever.
pm a nga :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 01:29 PM~7763077
> *don't you mean Ping pong ping ping pong.
> *


LMMFAO!!!

where you been biatch?!?! i got an email that POP is cancelled tonight.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:30 PM~7763080
> *
> *


we aint friends no mo so stop winkin at me :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:31 PM~7763088
> *LMMFAO!!!
> 
> where you been biatch?!?! i got an email that POP is cancelled tonight.
> *


I was working!! I forgot what it was like!! :roflmao: I'm fkn busy  that's cool ... party Saturday night ... you down?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 02:29 PM~7763075
> *Still prefer Daytons
> *


i still prefer chinaz.. they cheap.. and if they rust.. just buy another set.. no biggie. gangsta.. like dat


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:33 PM~7763101
> *i still prefer chinaz.. they cheap.. and if they rust.. just buy another set.. no biggie.  gangsta.. like dat
> *


buy daytons only once


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 02:31 PM~7763089
> *we aint friends no mo so stop winkin at me :uh:
> 
> *


 :guns: :around: that was me aiming asshole.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:33 PM~7763104
> *:guns: :around:  that was me aiming asshole.
> *


aming for my asshole........ :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 02:35 PM~7763111
> *aminng for my asshole........ :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 01:31 PM~7763087
> *:uh:
> whatever.
> pm a nga :0
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 02:29 PM~7763077
> *don't you mean Ping pong ping ping pong.
> *


:yessad: ping pong ping ping pong


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 01:32 PM~7763097
> *I was working!! I forgot what it was like!! :roflmao: I'm fkn busy   that's cool ... party Saturday night ... you down?
> *


i might be going to San Antonio saturday. but next weekend im down for whatever.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:36 PM~7763120
> *:yessad: ping pong ping ping pong
> *


Its funny when we go to the buffet and you start that shit... the chinas look at you fucked up! LoL!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 24 2007, 01:29 PM~7763075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 12:36 PM~7763118
> *
> *


waiting..................
:nicoderm:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7763125
> *i might be going to San Antonio saturday. but next weekend im down for whatever.
> *


:0 Fiesta?! I forgot!! This the last weekend, isn't it??? hit me up if you don't go ...  

If I don't go out of town next weekend ... I might have the fight at my house .... gonna have a big shindig  ... I'll let you know ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7763130
> *Its funny when we go to the buffet and you start that shit... the chinas look at you fucked up! LoL!!!!
> *


bitch, they are like "wtf" when Oscar's crazy ass does it. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 01:39 PM~7763139
> *:0 Fiesta?!  I forgot!!  This the last weekend, isn't it??? hit me up if you don't go ...
> 
> If I don't go out of town next weekend ... I might have the fight at my house .... gonna have a big shindig    ... I'll let you know ...
> *


yup! this is the last weekend. ill def let you know if i dont go and next weekend too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:39 PM~7763145
> *bitch, they are like "wtf" when Oscar's crazy ass does it.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 02:39 PM~7763139
> *:0 Fiesta?!  I forgot!!  This the last weekend, isn't it??? hit me up if you don't go ...
> 
> If I don't go out of town next weekend ... I might have the fight at my house .... gonna have a big shindig    ... I'll let you know ...
> *


Beers on you, cool, Ill be there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7763130
> *Its funny when we go to the buffet and you start that shit... the chinas look at you fucked up! LoL!!!!
> *


my sis looked asian.. use to fk wif her when we grubbed chinese.. talkin about .."hurry.. before they come tell you to -Get Bawk tu Wurk-"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 01:41 PM~7763158
> *Beers on you, cool, Ill be there.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 02:40 PM~7763154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


6'2'' Tatted down prison looking mutha fucker going "ping pong ping ping pong". LOL :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 02:41 PM~7763158
> *Beers on you, cool, Ill be there.
> *


of course!! Beer's always on me ... just ask B! :biggrin: I'll let you know ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 01:42 PM~7763171
> *6'2'' Tatted down prison looking mutha fucker going "ping pong ping ping pong". LOL :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:43 PM~7763175
> *:cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:43 PM~7763175
> *:cheesy:
> *


ellie wasn't past 6'-0". hmmmm...... :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 01:43 PM~7763181
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


AHAHAHAHHAHAAHA!!! I KNEW YOU'D SEE THAT!!!! :roflmao:

:angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:44 PM~7763191
> *AHAHAHAHHAHAAHA!!! I KNEW YOU'D SEE THAT!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> :angel:
> *



YOU ALREADY KNOW!!!! 6 FOOT 1 AND TONS OF FUN BABY! :roflmao: :roflmao: GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 01:44 PM~7763190
> *ellie wasn't past 6'-0".  hmmmm......  :scrutinize:
> *


yup!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:45 PM~7763197
> *yup!
> *


slim is 8'-5" tall. You wouldn't have to get on yo'kneez!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 01:45 PM~7763195
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW!!!!  6 FOOT 1 AND TONS OF FUN BABY! :roflmao: :roflmao: GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE
> *


:roflmao: you already know! :biggrin: 

fkin football linebacker!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 12:46 PM~7763202
> *slim is 8'-5" tall.  You wouldn't have to get on yo'kneez!
> *


 :0 
i can stand on a ladder to be 8' 5"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:47 PM~7763207
> *:roflmao: you already know!  :biggrin:
> 
> fkin football linebacker!
> *


down set hut! :roflmao: :roflmao:


be nice  :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 01:46 PM~7763202
> *slim is 8'-5" tall.  You wouldn't have to get on yo'kneez!
> *


 hno: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 01:47 PM~7763213
> *down set hut!  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> be nice   :nono:
> *


no! i dont want to! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:49 PM~7763232
> *no! i dont want to! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


me either :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 24 2007, 01:50 PM~7763238
> *me either  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 02:44 PM~7763190
> *ellie wasn't past 6'-0".  hmmmm......  :scrutinize:
> *


ELLIE LIKE 5'4" AND WEARING THICK SHOES.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..but ellie was big timer with SNJ magazine and has a big body focus.. guess that made up for it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 12:27 PM~7763056
> *pass the dutchie :yes:
> *


YOU WOULDNT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Lone Star.. what u got on my drink homie.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 24 2007, 01:29 PM~7763075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 02:07 PM~7763395
> *YOU WOULDNT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH IT
> *


:roflmao: and you do?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 01:55 PM~7763296
> *ELLIE LIKE 5'4" AND WEARING THICK SHOES.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 03:13 PM~7763436
> *:roflmao: and you do?
> *


the puto is a big time ex-ray tech.. with alot of medical training..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:15 PM~7763454
> *the puto is a big time ex-ray tech.. with alot of medical training..
> *


oh thats right i forgot. :worship: :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 01:44 PM~7763190
> *ellie wasn't past 6'-0".  hmmmm......  :scrutinize:
> *



Like Im dead or something...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SOMEONE HEAR SOMETHING? :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

and 4221 pages later.........

Whatever happened to Richmond Ave??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:30 PM~7763560
> *SOMEONE HEAR SOMETHING?  :ugh:
> *



GHOSTS :dunno: hno: hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 02:32 PM~7763579
> *GHOSTS :dunno:  hno:  hno:
> *


si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

THERE IT GOES AGAIN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 03:34 PM~7763598
> *THERE IT GOES AGAIN
> *


the bell on your microwave?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 03:31 PM~7763567
> *and 4221 pages later.........
> 
> Whatever happened to Richmond Ave??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ricers took over.. cause sellout lowriders moved on to big wheels.. or ricers.. etc etc... then they got busted by cops at kmart raid.. and stop any kinda cruising anywhere in town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 03:38 PM~7763644
> *the bell on your microwave?
> *


this is a good example right here.. man working with a lowrider bike.. but the car that he focusing his efforts on is a honda prelude..for racing. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 02:38 PM~7763644
> *the bell on your microwave?
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:40 PM~7763656
> *this is a good example right here..   man working with a lowrider bike.. but the car that he focusing his efforts on is a honda prelude..for racing.   :uh:
> *


aye chisme!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 01:13 PM~7763436
> *:roflmao: and you do?
> *


I DO, AND IM TALLER THAN 6'2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 01:15 PM~7763454
> *the puto is a big time ex-ray tech.. with alot of medical training..
> *


X-RAY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 02:45 PM~7763691
> *I DO, AND IM TALLER THAN 6'2
> *


 :0 

oh yea...i member. :tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 03:38 PM~7763644
> *the bell on your microwave?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 03:40 PM~7763656
> *this is a good example right here..  man working with a lowrider bike.. but the car that he focusing his efforts on is a honda prelude..for racing.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 03:40 PM~7763656
> *this is a good example right here..  man working with a lowrider bike.. but the car that he focusing his efforts on is a honda prelude..for racing.  :uh:
> *


who the fukk ever said it was for racing? thats what i did with it when it was my daily. damn youre fukkn retarded. :uh: if you'd stop spending your cash on rum, hot pockets, fat chicks and hotel rooms, you might be able to build something worth looking at.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 03:53 PM~7763755
> *who the fukk ever said it was for racing?  thats what i did with it when it was my daily.  damn youre fukkn retarded. :uh:  if you'd stop spending your cash on rum, hot pockets, fat chicks and hotel rooms, you might be able to build something worth looking at.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fked up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 03:53 PM~7763755
> *who the fukk ever said it was for racing?  thats what i did with it when it was my daily.  damn youre fukkn retarded. :uh:  if you'd stop spending your cash on rum, hot pockets, fat chicks and hotel rooms, you might be able to build something worth looking at.
> *


UH OH.. struck a nerve. and weren't you one braggin other day.. "man.. i spent 3 g's.. for an engine i imported all the way for japan".. 


i was like "man..that must be the new saco"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and talkin about.. "who wants to race ? "


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 02:53 PM~7763755
> *who the fukk ever said it was for racing?  thats what i did with it when it was my daily.  damn youre fukkn retarded. :uh:  if you'd stop spending your cash on rum, hot pockets, fat chicks and hotel rooms, you might be able to build something worth looking at.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 03:57 PM~7763778
> *UH OH.. struck a nerve.    and weren't you one braggin other day.. "man.. i spent 3 g's..  for an engine i imported all the way for japan"..
> i was like "man..that must be the new saco"
> 
> ...


not bragging, just telling the truth.  big difference
and you always bringing up shit you said a few days ago.
always thinking, "that was a good one, ima use that on lil".


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 03:56 PM~7763770
> *fked up. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


really mest up...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 03:59 PM~7763803
> *not bragging, just telling the truth.  big difference
> and you always bringing up shit you said a few days ago.
> always thinking, "that was a good one, ima use that on lil".
> *


well.. know what.. fk ur truth.. just a fk'n honda. and you kept yappin and yappin how fast it is.. like anybody gives a fk.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 02:53 PM~7763755
> *who the fukk ever said it was for racing?  thats what i did with it when it was my daily.  damn youre fukkn retarded. :uh:  if you'd stop spending your cash on rum, hot pockets, fat chicks and hotel rooms, you might be able to build something worth looking at.
> *



fat girls need love too.......rum numbs the pain, and the hot pockets lure them into the room........GANG$TA.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

there comes a time..when someone is old enough.. to look goofy trying to compete with kids with lowrider bikes. 

my my opinion.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 04:02 PM~7763836
> *fat girls need love too.......rum numbs the pain, and the hot pockets lure them into the room........GANG$TA.......
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 03:03 PM~7763839
> *there comes a time..when someone is old enough.. to look goofy trying to compete with kids with lowrider bikes.
> 
> my my opinion.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


DARKNESS WILL SHOOT YOU FOR THIS COMMENT....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 04:02 PM~7763836
> *fat girls need love too.......rum numbs the pain, and the hot pockets lure them into the room........GANG$TA.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 03:04 PM~7763847
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyway.. who got used hydro stuff in town.. tell me what you got.. 


and no.. i'n not driving to the country mac2lac.. so dont bother


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 04:04 PM~7763846
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> DARKNESS WILL SHOOT YOU FOR THIS COMMENT....... :biggrin:
> *


i've told him that before too..

and that man has an el camino in line in the driveway.. so he on da right track..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

lol not the only one e-mailing....lol




i think we need to declare a thursday do not own danny day


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 03:02 PM~7763836
> *fat girls need love too.......rum numbs the pain, and the hot pockets lure them into the room........GANG$TA.......
> *


 :roflmao: 

youre starting to sound more and more like danny everyday! :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who fk john torres?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 03:05 PM~7763859
> *anyway..    who got used hydro stuff in town..  tell me what you got..
> and no.. i'n not driving to the country mac2lac..    so dont bother
> *



just to think....i was gonna help you out with a lil over wholesale pricing....but...fk you now......hope you get a stiff cojida on the price..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 24 2007, 03:06 PM~7763864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh. 

dj chisme. :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 04:03 PM~7763839
> *there comes a time..when someone is old enough.. to look goofy trying to compete with kids with lowrider bikes.
> 
> my my opinion.
> *


LOOK FUKKA.
I BUILT A BIKE TO REP MY CLUB. IN THE MEAN TIME WORKING ON MY CAR.

GET IT STRAIGHT.

YOU KEEP TALKIN BOUT "WE LOWRIDIN". ALL YOU DOIN IS PUTTIN CHINAZ ON BUCKETS".

REAL TALK 07 TILL THE END.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 04:06 PM~7763867
> *:roflmao:
> 
> youre starting to sound more and more like danny everyday! :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 24 2007, 04:06 PM~7763864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

John Torres! lmfao!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 24 2007, 03:06 PM~7763864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: .......when i start lookin like him....stop me.....please.....




haha....just fkn with you danny....but for real.....stop me....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 04:07 PM~7763878
> *LOOK FUKKA.
> I BUILT A BIKE TO REP MY CLUB.  IN THE MEAN TIME WORKING ON MY CAR.
> 
> ...


your buckets full of rice.. you o' fake diamonds wearing, taking kids trophys actin, followin devin da dude like a groupie actin b1tch


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 03:07 PM~7763878
> *LOOK FUKKA.
> I BUILT A BIKE TO REP MY CLUB.  IN THE MEAN TIME WORKING ON MY CAR.
> 
> ...



NEW chinaz........with china stickers....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 04:09 PM~7763898
> *your buckets full of rice..      you o' fake diamonds wearing,  taking kids trophys actin, followin devin da dude like a groupie actin b1tch
> *


RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT.

WHY YOU ALWAYS SO WORRIED ABOUT WHAT IM WEARING?
WHAT'S NEXT?
PM'S ASKING IF IM HOT? :uh: 

DONT YOU EVER GET TIRED OF LOOKING STUPID?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

John Torres please stop calling my cellio. You wasting my minutes Nugget!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 24 2007, 03:09 PM~7763895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 04:10 PM~7763907
> *NEW chinaz........with china stickers....
> *


blue and gold chinaz..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TRUNK KICKIN LIKE YO' MAMMAS NALGAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 04:11 PM~7763914
> *RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT.
> 
> WHY YOU ALWAYS SO WORRIED ABOUT WHAT IM WEARING?
> ...


Soo much for finishing work  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and i'm still gonna take it to motel to bang fat brawds..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 03:11 PM~7763914
> *RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT.
> 
> WHY YOU ALWAYS SO WORRIED ABOUT WHAT IM WEARING?
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 04:09 PM~7763895
> * :angry: .......when i start lookin like him....
> *


I'll donate you to Feed the Children so they can make carnitas out of you.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 03:12 PM~7763922
> *blue and gold chinaz..
> *



gold and blue Daytons......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 04:13 PM~7763945
> *gold and blue Daytons......
> *


used


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ahhhh.. seriously. i gotta get back to work.. lata suckaz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 24 2007, 03:13 PM~7763935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but worth more than your car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Go Rockets.... or something


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

k..back..fk work.. 

need springs.. and cylinders..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 03:17 PM~7763978
> *Go Rockets.... or something
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Apr 1 2007, 03:44 AM~7594190
> *Im looking for another Regal..
> 81-87 Regal couple.. uncut, no vinyl tops.  Let me know something
> *


Enjoy your regal homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 03:19 PM~7763990
> *k..back..fk work..
> 
> need springs..  and cylinders..
> ...


ok


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 04:15 PM~7763961
> *ahhhh.. seriously. i gotta get back to work..  lata suckaz
> 
> 
> *


MUST SUCK. GOING HOME. STAYED LATE JUST TO FUKK WITH YOU


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 03:19 PM~7763995
> *:uh:
> *



hater.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 03:21 PM~7764012
> *hater.
> *


out of towner.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 04:22 PM~7764025
> *out of towner.
> *


home wrecka


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 03:22 PM~7764025
> *out of towner.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 03:22 PM~7764032
> *home wrecka
> *


:roflmao: 

thats you fool!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 03:23 PM~7764033
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 04:25 PM~7764050
> *:roflmao:
> 
> thats you fool!!!
> *


nu uh.. :nosad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 03:26 PM~7764053
> *:happysad:
> *



:wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:27 PM~7763057
> *:nono: its all in fun. none of this is serious.
> *


yep im havin fun but im serious


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 03:38 PM~7763644
> *the bell on your microwave?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 04:37 PM~7764142
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you find that funny? :tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 02:46 PM~7763202
> *slim is 8'-5" tall.  You wouldn't have to get on yo'kneez!
> *


im 6'9" suckaaaaaaaa


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 04:38 PM~7764150
> *you find that funny?  :tears:
> *


you bet your hot pockets sorry dude but .......awwwwww fuck it 
bahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm...

dont even have a comeback.. 


fk it.. FK You


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7763125
> *i might be going to San Antonio saturday. but next weekend im down for whatever.
> *


see ya there.....but going with a lil honey from hunduras........woot woot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 04:40 PM~7764167
> *im 6'9" suckaaaaaaaa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 24 2007, 02:22 PM~7764032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wreck my home.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 03:55 PM~7764265
> *wreck my home.
> *



she'll make you leave town homie......you saw what happened to sixfoss


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 04:55 PM~7764265
> *wreck my home.
> *


 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

slow day in houston


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 04:57 PM~7764273
> *she'll make you leave town homie......you saw what happened to sixfoss
> *


thought yesca was a brawd? hrny gonna do some wifey stealin? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 04:59 PM~7764284
> *thought yesca was a brawd?    hrny gonna do some wifey stealin?  :0
> *


you ask him if he was hot?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 05:00 PM~7764288
> *you ask him if he was hot?
> *


should i?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 04:00 PM~7764288
> *you ask him if he was hot?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 05:00 PM~7764296
> *should i?
> *


I don't know, he isn't as dark as coca pearl, probably not.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mann.. tuesday.. 2for2 wings @ wings-n-more!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 05:02 PM~7764304
> *mann.. tuesday..  2for2 wings @ wings-n-more!
> 
> 
> *


got a homeboy that always goes to that. tightwad always hitting up the dollar menus also.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 05:03 PM~7764310
> *got a homeboy that always goes to that.  tightwad always hitting up the dollar menus also.
> *


be buncha hoez there..but usually the youngsta high skoo types.. like my brawds 25+ and already knocked out a couple of kids.. namean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 05:04 PM~7764314
> *be buncha hoez there..but usually the youngsta high skoo types..    like my brawds 25+  and already knocked out a couple of kids.. namean
> *


*g4Ng$T4*

Them import boys never came again after trying to pimp people here for a video shoot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2007, 05:06 PM~7764324
> *g4Ng$T4
> 
> Them import boys never came again after trying to pimp people here for a video shoot.
> *


thought i'd give it a shot..but after that 1st time they chg date.. aint fk'n wif them nigguhz again..even told em.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

puro pedo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 05:10 PM~7764344
> *puro pedo
> *


then got canceled due to lack of sunlight. :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

they did have it the next day i seen some pics that they posted on the slabs topic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 24 2007, 05:24 PM~7764431
> *they did have it the next day i seen some pics that  they posted on the slabs topic
> *


oh..was liv4lacs car in there? 

link?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 05:25 PM~7764439
> *oh..was liv4lacs car in there?
> 
> link?
> *


I hope you choke on a hot wing tonight :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 24 2007, 02:04 PM~7763845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn right


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 03:29 PM~7764080
> *yep im havin fun but im serious
> *


lies! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 03:47 PM~7764209
> *see ya there.....but going with a lil honey from hunduras........woot woot
> *


:thumbsup:

ill just be there for that one night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 24 2007, 03:55 PM~7764265
> *wreck my home.
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

youre a fool!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 03:57 PM~7764273
> *she'll make you leave town homie......you saw what happened to sixfoss
> *


:buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2007, 04:31 PM~7764481
> *I hope you choke on a hot wing tonight :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what u still doing at work?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh: at work? fool im at home. i do have a comp at home.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 07:27 PM~7765239
> *:ugh: at work? fool im at home. i do have a comp at home.
> *


no shit?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 24 2007, 01:53 PM~7763755
> *who the fukk ever said it was for racing?  thats what i did with it when it was my daily.  damn youre fukkn retarded. :uh:  if you'd stop spending your cash on rum, hot pockets, fat chicks and hotel rooms, you might be able to build something worth looking at.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 02:03 PM~7763839
> *there comes a time..when someone is old enough.. to look goofy trying to compete with kids with lowrider bikes.
> 
> my my opinion.
> *


 :angry: use a another word please!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 02:09 PM~7763895
> *CHISMELOWS  COMADRE
> 
> :angry: .......when i start lookin like him....stop me.....please.....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fkin mike


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 06:32 PM~7765272
> *no shit?
> *


yes.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 05:40 PM~7765347
> *yes.
> *


wuz up ms popular...lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 24 2007, 06:42 PM~7765368
> *wuz up ms popular...lol
> *


:twak: 

its all jokes!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 07:43 PM~7765380
> *:twak:
> 
> its all jokes!
> *


sureeeeeee


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 05:43 PM~7765380
> *:twak:
> 
> its all jokes!
> *


i know ...we been on here for yrs..... :uh: .. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

not me.. been missing in action for like 5 years.. til i started my comeback last year.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 05:44 PM~7765385
> *sureeeeeee
> *


wurd up LIL most wanted..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 24 2007, 06:44 PM~7765386
> *i know ...we been on here for yrs..... :uh: .. :biggrin:
> *


ha! sure your right...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 24 2007, 07:46 PM~7765400
> *wurd up LIL most wanted..
> *


more like most hated.. o' jealous *******..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 05:45 PM~7765396
> *not me..  been missing in action for like 5 years.. til i started my comeback last year.
> *


hell naw bout 9 yrs..i thought you were dead...u know.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 06:44 PM~7765385
> *sureeeeeee
> *


it is. i just like bullshittin with ppl on here. its fun.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 24 2007, 07:47 PM~7765408
> *hell naw bout 9 yrs..i thought you were dead...u know.. :biggrin:
> *


ha..funny part was 1st show i went to.. saw some of the same cars from way back then.. and nothing updated on em. 

and what it was.. is.. i decided i wasn't gonna get back in da game..unless i got the 68 i always wanted.. so took years to score the right one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 07:48 PM~7765421
> *it is. i just like bullshittin with ppl on here. its fun.
> *


ok.. i believe you


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 07:48 PM~7765421
> *it is. i just like bullshittin with ppl on here. its fun.
> *


not good to play with poeples emotions :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 07:28 PM~7765709
> *not good to play with poeples emotions :angry:
> *


not like that!! :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 06:28 PM~7765709
> *not good to play with poeples emotions :angry:
> *


shut yo sensitive ass up bizzniotch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2007, 08:45 PM~7765874
> *shut yo sensitive ass up bizzniotch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i aint as sensitive as yo girls walls.......for sum reason it real cozy in there....lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 06:51 PM~7765939
> *i aint as sensitive as yo girls walls.......for sum reason it real cozy in there....lol
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: NAWWWWWWWWW NIGA DAS ALL THEM FAT BITCHES U BE FUCKN WIT U FEEL LIKE A HOT DOG IN A HALLWAY FUCKN WIT THEM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL BITCHES


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2007, 08:56 PM~7766001
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: NAWWWWWWWWW NIGA DAS ALL THEM FAT BITCHES U BE FUCKN WIT U FEEL LIKE A HOT DOG IN A HALLWAY FUCKN WIT THEM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXL  BITCHES
> *


lol every girl is fat to you ....as much as you talk about them i think you wanna fuck one but you scared yo lil man wont be able to swim :biggrin: ima have to be at the doorto save yo ass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 07:04 PM~7766094
> *lol every girl is fat to you ....as much as you talk about them  i think you wanna fuck one but you scared yo lil man wont be able to swim :biggrin: ima have to be at the doorto save yo ass
> *


HMMMMMM WELL Y DONT WE ASK MARITE AFTER THIS WEEKEND CUZ I GOTA A DATE BUDDY ( OH AND DATS THE ONE WIT THE DONKEY BUT) I THINK DATS MORE TO HANDLE THAN A FAT GIRL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 03:57 PM~7764273
> *she'll make you leave town homie......you saw what happened to sixfoss
> *


thats the truth...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 06:48 PM~7765421
> *it is. i just like bullshittin with ppl on here. its fun.
> *



:uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2007, 09:08 PM~7766148
> *HMMMMMM WELL Y DONT WE ASK MARITE AFTER THIS WEEKEND CUZ I GOTA A DATE BUDDY ( OH AND DATS THE ONE WIT THE DONKEY BUT) I THINK DATS MORE TO HANDLE THAN A FAT GIRL
> *


Donkey butts ain't nothen but trouble.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 09:13 PM~7766207
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 24 2007, 08:23 PM~7766282
> *:dunno:
> *


sepa...


wut up Zar?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2007, 09:08 PM~7766148
> *HMMMMMM WELL Y DONT WE ASK MARITE AFTER THIS WEEKEND CUZ I GOTA A DATE BUDDY ( OH AND DATS THE ONE WIT THE DONKEY BUT) I THINK DATS MORE TO HANDLE THAN A FAT GIRL
> *


das to much ass fo you lil man you gonna have to call in the reinforcements....dun.tha.nunnnnn go go gadget


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 09:27 PM~7766311
> *Posts: 9,377
> Joined: Dec 2004
> From: New Bern, NC
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2007, 09:08 PM~7766148
> *HMMMMMM WELL Y DONT WE ASK MARITE AFTER THIS WEEKEND CUZ I GOTA A DATE BUDDY ( OH AND DATS THE ONE WIT THE DONKEY BUT) I THINK DATS MORE TO HANDLE THAN A FAT GIRL
> *


oh on ***** gon give aids to my baby mama :0 :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 08:28 PM~7766323
> *
> *



si


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 09:27 PM~7766311
> *sepa...
> wut up Zar?
> 
> ...


Whats the deal mayne? Hows everything over there?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 07:32 PM~7766348
> *oh on ***** gon give aids to my baby mama :0  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IM A FUCK THEY WHOLE FAMILY UP THEY ALL GON DIE SLOW IN VENEZUELA MARRIED HAPPILY EVER AFTER WIT THEY HUSBANDS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 24 2007, 07:22 PM~7766273
> *Donkey butts ain't nothen but trouble.
> *


LOL YEA IT MIGHT BE A LIL TROUBLE BUT DATS OK GO GO GADGET DICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 24 2007, 08:37 PM~7766406
> *Whats the deal mayne? Hows everything over there?
> *


Caddilackin .... easy .

Feels good to be out of the big city mentality. When you put your blinker on over here fools actually slow down to let you in.... not like in Houston where fools are trying to run you off the road like they own it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 09:40 PM~7766442
> *Caddilackin .... easy .
> 
> Feels good to be out of the big city mentality. When you put your blinker on over here fools actually slow down to let you in.... not like in Houston where fools are trying to run you off the road like they own it.
> *


its cause you drive a focus.. turn blinker on in a LT1 powered chevy and people show respect.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 08:40 PM~7766442
> *Caddilackin .... easy .
> 
> Feels good to be out of the big city mentality. When you put your blinker on over here fools actually slow down to let you in.... not like in Houston where fools are trying to run you off the road like they own it.
> *


i could prolly not sleep over there......let me know if you find any convertible impalas :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 08:41 PM~7766454
> *its cause you drive a focus..  turn blinker on in a LT1 powered chevy and people show respect.
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 08:41 PM~7766454
> *its cause you drive a focus..  turn blinker on in a LT1 powered chevy and people show respect.
> *


 :uh: you mean FRAUD ASS IMPALA :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 09:43 PM~7766467
> *:uh:  you mean FRAUD ASS IMPALA :ugh:
> *


still sporting LT1 under hood..nothing fraud about that


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 08:42 PM~7766457
> *i could prolly not sleep over there......let me know if you find any convertible impalas  :biggrin:
> *



yeah. Ill let you know. There are 3 hard tops in about a 2 mile radius of where Im staying at. a 62 and 2 63s, clean too. Chingos de clean el caminos for sale at the used car lots...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 08:45 PM~7766486
> *yeah. Ill let you know. There are 3 hard tops in about a 2 mile radius of where Im staying at. a 62 and 2 63s, clean too. Chingos de clean el caminos for sale at the used car lots...
> *


ijole dont tell LATIN......im willing to visit for a drop for sure im open to others


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 07:46 PM~7766497
> *ijole dont tell LATIN......im willing to visit for a drop for sure im open to others
> *


 :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Apr 24 2007, 08:48 PM~7766513
> *:wave:
> *


be ready sat maybe


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 07:48 PM~7766517
> *be ready sat maybe
> *


im give you a call tomorow to see whats up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 08:46 PM~7766497
> *ijole dont tell LATIN......im willing to visit for a drop for sure im open to others
> *



ok I wont tell him. 

Ill try and take some pictures of the cars this week.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 24 2007, 08:50 PM~7766541
> *ok I wont tell him.
> 
> Ill try and take some pictures of the cars this week.
> *


also make sure he does not read this post.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 08:51 PM~7766554
> *also make sure he does not read this post.
> *



ok


----------



## ray_sr (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 23 2007, 03:28 AM~7752486
> *damn..peep that crowd..
> *



YUP, JUS LIKE MAGNIFICOS, LIKE THA DUDE SD. *ROLLZ EYEZ*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mike call me...or do you still have pics of the spinners that i got from brain


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2007, 09:08 PM~7766712
> *mike call me...or do you still have pics of the spinners that i got from brain
> *




answer bish....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ray_sr_@Apr 24 2007, 10:02 PM~7766654
> *YUP, JUS LIKE MAGNIFICOS, LIKE THA DUDE SD. *ROLLZ EYEZ*
> *


sup Latin image.. heard fidel retired? how he doing?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 24 2007, 03:31 PM~7763567
> *and 4221 pages later.........
> 
> Whatever happened to Richmond Ave??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Idiots causing trouble and residents having to wait 2hrs to go to their homes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2007, 05:27 PM~7765239
> *:ugh: at work? fool im at home. i do have a comp at home.
> *


SINCE WHEN???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 12:30 AM~7767721
> *SINCE WHEN???
> *


since ellie's garage sale?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuckin hate rain.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:55 PM~7767842
> *since ellie's garage sale?
> *



already...

I have a computer in the storage too. bid starting at 10 bucks, win98 (sorry all pr0n is deleted)  .

Computer desk starting at $20. 

Twin size bed starting at $30.

Tall shelf $10.

  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 25 2007, 05:48 AM~7768471
> *Fuckin hate rain.
> *



No Rain here!!

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 09:43 PM~7766467
> *:uh:  you mean FRAUD ASS IMPALA :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 09:46 PM~7766497
> *ijole dont tell LATIN......im willing to visit for a drop for sure im open to others
> *


Saw it, taking a trip out to west Texas Saturday. Might roll by the Players Paradise picyniky


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 09:51 PM~7766554
> *also make sure he does not read this post.
> *


I got my eyes closed :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 24 2007, 10:45 PM~7767016
> *Idiots causing trouble and residents having to wait 2hrs to go to their homes.
> *


I was one of them. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 07:05 AM~7768494
> *I have a computer in the storage too. bid starting at 10 bucks, win98  (sorry all pr0n is deleted)  .
> *


$5.00 since all pr0n has been deleted.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Who's going to make the trip to the Majestix picnic this year?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=324157&st=0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: ellie.. you should try to sell that computer to latin.. so he don't have to wait for work to catch up with everything.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 07:44 AM~7768569
> *:uh:  ellie..  you should try to sell that computer to latin..  so he don't have to wait for work to catch up with everything.
> *


I got one at home, just don't use it other than to burn cds. :biggrin: 

Go by a "ha!"

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=334388


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Apr 24 2007, 09:22 PM~7766273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 07:57 AM~7768608
> *Agree... they turn into potato bodys :uh:
> *


or nalgas de manzana


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 06:06 AM~7768498
> *No Rain here!!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


I hate you 


Mail me an application.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 25 2007, 07:00 AM~7768618
> *I hate you
> Mail me an application.
> *



do you know XML?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 06:31 AM~7768536
> *I got my eyes closed  :angry:
> *


Good man.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 07:03 AM~7768628
> *do you know XML?
> 
> 
> *


No just LIL and XXX


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 25 2007, 08:08 AM~7768648
> *No just LIL and XXX
> *


ya valio chit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 07:13 AM~7768663
> *ya valio chit
> *


I can learn tho


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 07:50 AM~7768585
> *I got one at home, just don't use it other than to burn cds.  :biggrin:
> 
> Go by a "ha!"
> ...


Someone must have bought that "ha!" :ugh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=334388


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol. You still on that topic fool.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 25 2007, 08:25 AM~7768709
> *Lol.  You still on that topic fool.
> *


nah, it got deleted ha!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 08:00 AM~7768617
> *or nalgas de manzana
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2007, 11:30 PM~7767721
> *SINCE WHEN???
> *


:ugh:

was i suppose to report to you when i did???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 11:55 PM~7767842
> *since ellie's garage sale?
> *


:roflmao: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 08:05 AM~7768849
> *:ugh:
> 
> was i suppose to report to you when i did???
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 06:44 AM~7768569
> *:uh:  ellie..  you should try to sell that computer to latin..  so he don't have to wait for work to catch up with everything.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Is it storming in h-town? It came down crazy here in SA last night. Even lost power at the Hampton


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:05 AM~7768849
> *:ugh:
> 
> was i suppose to report to you when i did???
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

yes. suppose to be storming all day. the power went out at my place sometime last night. good excuse as to why i was late this morning though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:13 AM~7768893
> *yes. suppose to be storming all day. the power went out at my place sometime last night. good excuse as to why i was late this morning though.
> *


el sanch' must have put that butt to sleep.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:13 AM~7768893
> *yes. suppose to be storming all day. the power went out at my place sometime last night. good excuse as to why i was late this morning though.
> *


lol....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 08:14 AM~7768897
> *el sanch' must have put that butt to sleep.
> *


 :no:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ha!


























 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 08:17 AM~7768913
> *ha!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2007, 09:25 AM~7768958
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

BUICKS = CHEVYS + EXTRA CHROME


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 08:30 AM~7768992
> *
> *


 :biggrin: will be for sale soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2007, 09:37 AM~7769042
> *:biggrin:  will be for sale soon.... :biggrin:
> *


Not this one for a while


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 09:44 AM~7769085
> *Not this one for a while
> *


sentimental value huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:56 AM~7769147
> *sentimental value huh?
> *


No sir. Haven't gotten you to drop your panties in it yet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

DID YOU SAY PANTIES????????? :nicoderm:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up x20000000000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 09:57 AM~7769154
> *No sir.  Haven't gotten you to drop your panties in it yet.
> *


i dont swing that way b1tch.. you need to go talk to hrny no chonies.. about that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 09:59 AM~7769172
> *DID YOU SAY PANTIES????????? :nicoderm:
> *


yeah, sixty8imps :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 08:59 AM~7769172
> *DID YOU SAY PANTIES????????? :nicoderm:
> *


:ugh: i think he was talkin bout danny's panties.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:03 AM~7769185
> *i dont swing that way b1tch.. you need to go talk to hrny no chonies..  about that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:03 AM~7769185
> *i dont swing that way b1tch.. you need to go talk to hrny no chonies..  about that
> *


i dont wear any. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 09:03 AM~7769187
> *yeah, sixty8imps  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:04 AM~7769193
> *i dont wear any. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


yeah.. we smelled


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:04 AM~7769193
> *i dont wear any. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *



Lies!!

ok, back to work


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:05 AM~7769205
> *yeah..  we smelled
> *


 :0 :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: 

whatever nicca!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:05 AM~7769205
> *yeah..  we smelled
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 09:05 AM~7769206
> *Lies!!
> 
> ok, back to work
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 08:03 AM~7769188
> *:ugh: i think he was talkin bout danny's panties.
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 08:05 AM~7769205
> *yeah..  we smelled
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 10:10 AM~7769234
> *:barf:  :barf:
> *


x2 almost puked a lil in my mouth at the visual


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 09:57 AM~7769154
> *No sir.  Haven't gotten you to drop your panties in it yet.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

God is trying to kill us all today! :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

set of 2 bar spinners for sale.. brand new..still in box.. make offer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 10:15 AM~7769263
> *God is trying to kill us all today!  :ugh:
> *


Storm is pretty intense.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:15 AM~7769265
> *set of  2 bar spinners for sale..    brand new..still in box..  make offer
> *


$10


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 10:15 AM~7769270
> *$10
> *


i mean .. a real offer


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 10:15 AM~7769270
> *$10
> *


my cost is $1.50 each they chinaz!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:15 AM~7769265
> *set of  2 bar spinners for sale..    brand new..still in box..   make offer
> *


*$1 MILLION DOLLARS CASH MONEY MILLIONAIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 10:16 AM~7769281
> *my cost is $1.50 each they chinaz!
> *


you trying to take mac2lac's "i get it cheaper" title?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 10:20 AM~7769305
> *$1 MILLION DOLLARS CASH MONEY MILLIONAIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: is that what you paid for the new regal :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 10:21 AM~7769310
> *:uh: is that what you paid for the new regal :biggrin:
> *


ah hell ya son! LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:21 AM~7769309
> *you trying to take mac2lac's "i get it cheaper" title?
> *


I get chinas cheap but i dont sell them cuz i dont fuk ppl like that


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heres an offer.. 

the set of 4 new spinners for $55.. or willing to trade.. 

will consider trade for for..

185/70r14 tires..
4 hole switch panel w/switches
hrny brn eyez nudies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:24 AM~7769336
> *heres an offer..
> 
> the set of 4 new spinners for $55.. or willing to trade..
> ...


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT'S YOUR EMAIL!!?!?!?!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 10:22 AM~7769322
> *I get chinas cheap but i dont sell them cuz i dont fuk ppl like that
> *


yeah.. supposidly everybody gets chinas cheap.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 10:25 AM~7769344
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT'S YOUR EMAIL!!?!?!?!
> *


rather have tires


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:24 AM~7769336
> *heres an offer..
> 
> the set of 4 new spinners for $55.. or willing to trade..
> ...


 :0 those pics were suppose to be deleted! :angry:

i mean ive never taken pics like that before. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:26 AM~7769356
> *rather have tires
> *


 :ugh: no comment :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 09:25 AM~7769344
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHAT'S YOUR EMAIL!!?!?!?!
> *


:ugh: didnt you say not too long ago that i was like a cousin to you and now your selling my nudes. you sick mo fo!! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:27 AM~7769365
> *:0 those pics were suppose to be deleted! :angry:
> 
> i mean ive never taken pics like that before. :ugh:
> ...


actually. i still got yours.. from way back in aol days.. when you supposidly owned a lowrider. dizstarzgotclass actin azz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:28 AM~7769377
> *:ugh: didnt you say not too long ago that i was like a cousin to you and now your selling my nudes. you sick mo fo!!  :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


we cuz folks nga.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:26 AM~7769356
> *rather have tires
> *


 :uh: good answer.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:16 AM~7769279
> *i mean ..  a real offer
> *


that is my real answer :biggrin: or Ill trade you for some diamond cut bullets.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:28 AM~7769378
> *actually. i still got yours.. from way back in aol days..  when you supposidly owned a lowrider.  dizstarzgotclass actin azz
> *


thats fkin funny considering i never once talked to you back then. its always been known i dont have a lowrider so stop with your lame make believe stories.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:27 AM~7769365
> *:0 those pics were suppose to be deleted! :angry:
> 
> i mean ive never taken pics like that before. :ugh:
> ...


pm them to me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 25 2007, 10:29 AM~7769395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe i'm thinking of another person.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 09:31 AM~7769410
> *pm them to me
> *


you first. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:33 AM~7769423
> *you first. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


you think Im kidding?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously.. i was j/k.. geez..


although there was this one female wannabe model on aol.. that claim to be the half owner of rollin green. :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:32 AM~7769419
> *maybe i'm thinking of another person..  :scrutinize:
> *


yes you are and its believable cause i remember seeing you macking in the houston chatrooms to all the girls in there. im sure you got a mailbox full of pics from girls all the time! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 09:34 AM~7769436
> *you think Im kidding?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:34 AM~7769440
> *yes you are and its believable cause i remember seeing you macking in the houston chatrooms to all the girls in there. im sure you got a mailbox full of pics from girls all the time! :roflmao:
> *


We are not talking about those girls, just you.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:21 AM~7769309
> *you trying to take mac2lac's "i get it cheaper" title?
> *


i do get em cheaper.....  ......but i won't block your lil sale goin on....and the tires are more than $55 unless you get them used.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:34 AM~7769439
> *seriously.. i was j/k..  geez..
> although there was this one female wannabe model on aol.. that claim to be the half owner of rollin green.    :dunno:
> *


LOL i know you were! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 09:35 AM~7769455
> *We are not talking about those girls, just you.
> *


 :tongue: crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:35 AM~7769450
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 09:29 AM~7769385
> *we cuz folks nga.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 25 2007, 10:34 AM~7769440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$55? kinda steep.. i know place $43. and i was talkin about some decent used ones.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 09:38 AM~7769476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!!! YOU ARE FREAKIN CRAZY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:37 AM~7769475
> *:tongue: crazy!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:38 AM~7769488
> *naw..computer crashed.. lost em all..
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:38 AM~7769491
> *LMMFAO!!!! YOU ARE FREAKIN CRAZY!!! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 09:39 AM~7769494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:30 AM~7769402
> *thats fkin funny considering i never once talked to you back then. its always been known i dont have a lowrider so stop with your lame make believe stories.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 09:40 AM~7769505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got all kinds of smileys huh?? LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

╔»®CHONKDOS®«╝


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wheres chismelows? he'd know about rollin green.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 09:42 AM~7769524
> *╔»®CHONKDOS®«╝
> *


your 5 mins is up!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:42 AM~7769519
> *you got all kinds of smileys huh?? LOL
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:43 AM~7769531
> *your 5 mins is up!
> *



nah, im at lunch now... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 09:44 AM~7769532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pimpin'. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:38 AM~7769488
> *naw..computer crashed.. lost em all..
> $55?  kinda steep.. i know place $43.    and i was talkin about some decent used ones.
> *



ok....got primo lookin for some....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 09:44 AM~7769538
> *nah, im at lunch now...  :biggrin:
> *


oic. :biggrin: 

east coaster.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:46 AM~7769551
> *oic. :biggrin:
> 
> east coaster.
> *


he'll be putting 24's on that focus anyday now.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:46 AM~7769551
> *oic. :biggrin:
> 
> east coaster.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:47 AM~7769559
> *he'll be putting 24's on that focus anyday now.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:49 AM~7769577
> *:roflmao:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 09:51 AM~7769587
> *:uh:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:56 AM~7769617
> *  :cheesy:
> *



:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 10:55 AM~7769614
> *Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon
> *


spokes n juice coverage?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 08:15 AM~7769265
> *set of  2 bar spinners for sale..    brand new..still in box..  make offer
> *


you still got em.. i need some.. ear broke off one of mines..

but i took the rims off the elco already..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Franky, you coming sat?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 09:57 AM~7769628
> *spokes n juice coverage?
> *



maybe, maybe not.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:56 AM~7769617
> *  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 09:57 AM~7769625
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:59 AM~7769645
> *:wave:
> *



p.p.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 09:59 AM~7769643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 10:00 AM~7769653
> *p.p.
> *


too far!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 10:02 AM~7769668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coffee??? beer??? or liquor???


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 11:03 AM~7769678
> *coffee??? beer???  or liquor???
> *


kool aid


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

oh yea that too. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 25 2007, 10:57 AM~7769629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool aid + a grilled cheese.. dats a gangsta's lunch!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 08:04 AM~7769193
> *i dont wear any. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *



PICS?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 11:08 AM~7769717
> *yeah.. still stashed in trunk of 68..  never did get around to putting them on. now i dont need em.    PM me offer..  $55 or trade.
> kool aid +  a grilled cheese..    dats a gangsta's lunch!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 25 2007, 10:08 AM~7769719
> *PICS?
> *


pm sent. :ugh: :roflmao: 

how you been crazy? :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:08 AM~7769717
> *yeah.. still stashed in trunk of 68..  never did get around to putting them on. now i dont need em.    PM me offer..  $55 or trade.
> kool aid +  a grilled cheese..    dats a gangsta's lunch!
> *


ill call u up later


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

spokes and juice is dead GET OVER IT!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2007, 11:17 AM~7769762
> *ill call u up later
> *


aight


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up texas.
:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got off the phone.. got some chisme.. this good stuff though..

man called to tell me he got his old d's for sale.. cause he just scored some all gold engraved d's..  


told em no though.. told em i don't like d's.. i like chinaz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:05 AM~7769205
> *yeah..  we smelled
> *


 :0 :0 :rofl: :nosad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:31 AM~7769856
> *aight
> *


so who was the chick who said she was half owner?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 25 2007, 11:43 AM~7769924
> *:0  :0  :rofl:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:24 AM~7769336
> *heres an offer..
> 
> the set of 4 new spinners for $55.. or willing to trade..
> ...


The nudes I can understand  

But why the hell would you want 185/70 bubbleies on your ride, ballon tires :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 25 2007, 11:44 AM~7769932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they aint for 68.. and mind yo business you slab rida.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 10:47 AM~7769953
> *The nudes I can understand
> 
> But why the hell would you want 185/70 bubbleies on your ride, ballon tires :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 25 2007, 11:49 AM~7769963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:49 AM~7769963
> *not sure.. i'm askin you..    this goes hears back though..  back when i still had my monte..    dark hair brawd..  wannabe car show model type..  forgot her name..        met her once..  gave me head in blazer..    guess the free drink refills at golden corral really got her in da mood.
> they aint for 68..    and mind yo business you slab rida.
> *


lol sounds like some hooka just trying to fit in.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmeblows_@Apr 25 2007, 11:54 AM~7769989
> *lol sounds like some hooka just trying to fit in.....
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:49 AM~7769963
> *
> they aint for 68..    and mind yo business you slab rida.
> *


STEP YO GAME UP


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 11:59 AM~7770024
> *
> *


POST UP LATIN!!! Im ready to right click save!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 12:00 PM~7770029
> *POST UP LATIN!!! Im ready to right click save!!!! :cheesy:
> *


I don't have it anymore. ask monique, she probably saved it in case she gets the triple d's.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 25 2007, 11:54 AM~7769989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk that.. those ugly.. i got blue chinaz with gold spokes on order..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 10:04 AM~7770059
> *word..    so she said she owned rollin green just to i'd let her give me head?    she aint have to do all that.
> fk that..  those ugly..  i got blue chinaz with gold spokes on order..
> *


SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT HAVE STANDARDS. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 12:05 PM~7770067
> *SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT HAVE STANDARDS.  :uh:
> *


yeah.. not all of us are ballin azz ex-ray techs.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 11:02 AM~7770041
> *I don't have it anymore.  ask monique, she probably saved it in case she gets the triple d's.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rabbit, *MR.64wagon* 

:uh: your suppose to click the X when you're done being nosey and not posting anything. just an FYI.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rabbit


and now he's gone..see how easy that was


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 10:59 AM~7770026
> *STEP YO GAME UP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:11 AM~7770106
> *
> *


SEE WHAT THE RIGHT STYLE OF RIMS GETS YOU BIG PIMP IT CAN GET THE WOMAN U ALWAYS WANTED


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 11:14 AM~7770117
> *SEE WHAT THE RIGHT STYLE OF RIMS GETS YOU BIG PIMP IT CAN GET THE WOMAN U ALWAYS WANTED
> *


im not his type. :ugh:

:roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 12:14 PM~7770117
> *SEE WHAT THE RIGHT STYLE OF RIMS GETS YOU BIG PIMP IT CAN GET THE WOMAN U ALWAYS WANTED
> *


but i dont want hrny. she wasn't what i thought.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 11:15 AM~7770131
> *but i dont want hrny.    she wasn't what i thought.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 12:17 PM~7770152
> *
> *


dont do sad face.. dont mean it like that.. sure someone is intersted in you. just not me. sowwy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 11:19 AM~7770162
> *dont do sad face.. dont mean it like that.. sure someone is intersted in you.    just not me.  sowwy
> *


 :roflmao: 

its cool i aint trippin'.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 12:20 PM~7770170
> *:roflmao:
> 
> its cool i aint trippin'.
> *


see..chismelows likes you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 11:21 AM~7770177
> *see..chismelows likes you
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Lonestar.. answer your PM puto. askin you a fk'n question


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:15 AM~7770126
> *im not his type. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 11:29 AM~7770239
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 12:38 PM~7770306
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 12:45 PM~7770354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 10:38 AM~7770306
> *:cheesy:
> *


for you..lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 25 2007, 11:45 AM~7770354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 11:54 AM~7770393
> *for you..lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: cute. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 11:54 AM~7770393
> *for you..lol
> 
> 
> ...


lol.....is today hit on Monica Day? I know Ellie is far away now........so awww [email protected] it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2007, 10:59 AM~7770419
> *lol.....is today hit on Monica Day? I know Ellie is far away now........so awww [email protected] it
> *


no *****....she my friend...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 11:59 AM~7770423
> *no *****....she my friend...
> *


oh yeah ok i got ya


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2007, 11:59 AM~7770419
> *lol.....is today hit on Monica Day? I know Ellie is far away now........so awww [email protected] it
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 11:03 AM~7770450
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*DONT HATE ME MAYNE....JUST HATE DA GAME!!!! *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 11:59 AM~7770423
> *no *****....she my friend...
> *


 :happysad: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 12:54 PM~7770391
> *:uh:
> *












yo, you see the seats?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 12:05 PM~7770459
> *DONT HATE ME MAYNE....JUST HATE DA GAME!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 25 2007, 12:54 PM~7770391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya'll all some casanova type g's.. my smoothest line would be "sup.. i'll feed you afterwards"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Sixty8imp looks like you aint the only one wit that paint sceem in Tejas...







And its a CAPALA too!! Lol!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 01:07 PM~7770476
> *ya'll all some casanova type g's..      my smoothest line would be "sup..  i'll feed you afterwards"
> *


x2 lot of captains here, guess it's due to the rain that gots ngas thinking they are cap'ns of a ship. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 12:07 PM~7770476
> *ya'll all some casanova type g's..      my smoothest line would be "sup..  i'll feed you afterwards"
> *


 :roflmao: 

at least you keepin it real!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

My boy Emperor Goofy got hrnybrneyz in check


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 01:07 PM~7770478
> *Sixty8imp looks like you aint the only one wit that paint sceem in Tejas...
> 
> 
> ...


damn! wonder who had theirs painted 1st!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 11:08 AM~7770483
> *x2 lot of captains here, guess it's due to the rain that gots ngas thinking they are cap'ns of a ship.  LOL
> *


and one EMPEROR... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 12:08 PM~7770483
> *x2 lot of captains here, guess it's due to the rain that gots ngas thinking they are cap'ns of a ship.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 25 2007, 10:35 AM~7769884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's like OPEN SEASON...since sanch moved away......... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

its still stormy in h-town??? Its sunny here :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2007, 11:09 AM~7770492
> *My boy Emperor Goofy got hrnybrneyz in check
> *


 :twak: u crazy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2007, 12:09 PM~7770492
> *My boy Emperor Goofy got hrnybrneyz in check
> *


never that! i dont get put in check.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2007, 12:09 PM~7770498
> *:uh:
> haha......dammit......
> nice......
> ...



if u want to go hunting u got to have a permit.........





im selling them for 10 each


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 01:09 PM~7770493
> *damn!  wonder who had theirs painted 1st!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


it's clean though and that fool don't have fathoez lined up by his car thinking *big mac* probably meant McDonald's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2007, 12:09 PM~7770498
> *it's like OPEN SEASON...since sanch moved away......... :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 12:10 PM~7770501
> *its still stormy in h-town??? Its sunny here :cheesy:
> *


sun is starting to peek out.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 25 2007, 12:08 PM~7770483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just passin out your hater cards........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 01:11 PM~7770507
> *it's clean though and that fool don't have fathoez lined up by his car thinking big mac probably meant McDonald's  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 25 2007, 01:07 PM~7770478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always have..always will


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 12:27 PM~7770588
> *always have..always will
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Game? :roflmao: :roflmao:

huh? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Stop Fighting it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2007, 02:46 PM~7771134
> *Stop Fighting it...
> *


same old b.s. in this topic. gets old.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 03:06 PM~7771252
> *same old b.s. in this topic.  gets old.
> *


been old


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 01:06 PM~7771252
> *same old b.s. in this topic.  gets old.
> *


how else would u get 75k posts!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 03:12 PM~7771297
> *been old
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 03:38 PM~7771524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 03:39 PM~7771534
> *:uh:
> *











pussy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL @ the smileys.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 02:46 PM~7771606
> *LOL @ the smileys.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 03:46 PM~7771606
> *LOL @ the smileys.
> *











gold


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2007, 03:50 PM~7771628
> *:uh:
> *


see.. you leave.. and another ***** slipz in and gets yo gal's attention. thats how it goes.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 04:04 PM~7771761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 03:02 PM~7771739
> *see.. you leave.. and another ***** slipz in and gets yo gal's attention.    thats how it goes.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 03:28 PM~7771441
> *how else would u get 75k posts!!!
> *


Off topic mainly son.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 25 2007, 04:06 PM~7771773
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 25 2007, 03:04 PM~7771761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

UGLY RIMS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 02:11 PM~7771833
> *Off topic mainly son.
> *


should be post your rides son


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 04:21 PM~7771920
> *should be post your rides son
> *


My bad son, the world ain't ballin' out of control like you son.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

why everybody callin each other son.. when i'm everybodys papi.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 04:36 PM~7772040
> *why everybody callin each other son.. when i'm everybodys papi.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv-dxgKIuwQ&NR=1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 04:38 PM~7772057
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv-dxgKIuwQ&NR=1
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 03:36 PM~7772040
> *why everybody callin each other son.. when i'm everybodys papi.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

<----- New avi and sig!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 04:59 PM~7772218
> *<-----  New avi and sig!
> *


too bad it aint funny anymore.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 05:03 PM~7772251
> *too bad it aint funny anymore.
> *


too bad the stack of pancakes is!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 05:04 PM~7772257
> *too bad the stack of pancakes is!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got syrup?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2007, 05:09 PM~7772299
> *got syrup?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll nigguz always got jokes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 04:04 PM~7772257
> *too bad the stack of pancakes is!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol... this thread is nothing but a shit talkin fest!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 11:59 AM~7770026
> *STEP YO GAME UP
> 
> 
> ...


WRAP YO FRAME!!! Just left Frankies you need to take your own advice!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2007, 03:21 PM~7772386
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 06:15 PM~7772793
> *:ugh:
> *


x2.1


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 04:13 PM~7772774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 06:19 PM~7772823
> *nice regal...
> *


<s>that's an owl???</s> oh the one i posted earlier. thanks.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 04:20 PM~7772833
> *that's an owl???
> *


lol... :uh: ..the text


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 25 2007, 06:25 PM~7772871
> *lol... :uh: ..the text
> *


i remembered. thanks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 03:29 PM~7772439
> *WRAP YO FRAME!!! Just left Frankies you need to take your own advice!!!
> *


dont worry about what "I"m doing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 05:04 PM~7772257
> *too bad the stack of pancakes is!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Cruisin Video


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 07:48 PM~7773438
> *dont worry about what "I"m doing
> *


"I"m doing fine too


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 08:51 PM~7773993
> *"I"m doing fine too
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2007, 09:12 AM~7769734
> *pm sent. :ugh: :roflmao:
> 
> how you been crazy? :wave:
> *


good & U


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 08:51 PM~7773993
> *"I"m doing fine too
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 25 2007, 09:52 PM~7774528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


or something like that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 25 2007, 04:04 PM~7772257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 25 2007, 04:21 PM~7772386
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hardy har har..



sup dani?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:03 PM~7775192
> *hardy har har..
> sup dani?
> *


you cooking pancakes in the morning..
ill bring the syrup..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2007, 11:09 PM~7775226
> *you cooking pancakes in the morning..
> ill bring the syrup..
> *


what you need to bring is my mailbox.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 06:51 PM~7773993
> *"I"m doing fine too
> *


good, glad to hear


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg46D2Xs_00

someone needs to photoshop this.. and put L.I.L people faces on it..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:09 PM~7775232
> *what you need to bring is my mailbox.
> *


have u paid for it?? :0 
ok then :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2007, 11:22 PM~7775306
> *have u paid for it?? :0
> ok then :uh:
> *


COD cash on delivery.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL
naw i sanded it down today.. didnt primer it yet.. tommorow i will and ill base and stripe it..probaly sat. or friday it will be done..

trade for the spinners


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2007, 11:24 PM~7775322
> *LOL
> naw i sanded it down today.. didnt primer it yet.. tommorow i will and ill base and stripe it..probaly sat. or friday it will be done..
> 
> ...


oh..changed your tune when i said CASH huh.. gangsta


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

exactly.. money talks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: lone star

speaking of money talks..theres da balla right there.. o' living lavish actin azz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:50 PM~7775486
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: lone star
> 
> ...


im the brokest fool up in here. what u talkin about


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 11:53 PM~7775498
> *im the brokest fool up in here. what u talkin about
> *


bullshit.. was fixin to hit you up for a loan just to afford some chinaz.. makes me da brokest ***** here.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 09:53 PM~7775498
> *im the brokest fool up in here. what u talkin about
> *


you will be after poker night in a couple weeks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 25 2007, 09:54 PM~7775504
> *bullshit..  was fixin to hit you up for a loan just to afford some chinaz..  makes me da brokest ***** here.
> *


no.. that would be me.. i got 4 dollars and 22 cents to my name..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2007, 12:08 AM~7775590
> *no.. that would be me.. i got 4 dollars and 22 cents to my name..
> *


ok. you win


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 25 2007, 10:05 PM~7775561
> *you will be after poker night in a couple weeks
> *


thats a gamble im willing to bet on :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 12:26 AM~7775688
> *thats a gamble im willing to bet on  :biggrin:
> *


all that crap ya'll talk and disturbed usually takes all the $.. cause he only sobor one. :uh: kinda like cheating i think. should make man drink


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 04:56 AM~7776412
> *:cheesy:
> *


Too early to be stirrin shit up mayne. Ppls assleep at your hour


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 26 2007, 05:12 AM~7776433
> *Too early to be stirrin shit up mayne. Ppls assleep at your hour
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2007, 11:20 PM~7775303
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg46D2Xs_00
> 
> someone needs to photoshop this.. and put L.I.L people faces on it..
> *


I'm going to check that flick out.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everybody!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2007, 11:19 PM~7775291
> *good, glad to hear
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh: different day....same shit....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 08:41 AM~7776813
> *:uh: different day....same shit....
> *


True. What's the deal on the old school caddy? Already started working on it?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 07:59 AM~7776891
> *True.  What's the deal on the old school caddy?  Already started working on it?
> *


  .....lil bit....ordering some parts from cce...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 09:11 AM~7776935
> * .....lil bit....ordering some parts from cce...
> *


post pics.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2007, 07:51 PM~7773993
> *"I"m doing fine too
> *


"I"m glad to hear that :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 26 2007, 09:32 AM~7777037
> *"I"m glad to hear that :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


No seas mamon n"I"ck! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 08:34 AM~7777050
> *No seas mamon n"I"ck!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 26 2007, 09:32 AM~7777037
> *"I"m glad to hear that :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Don Latin......check this out, starting them young. Real young.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjpgLu_zqiQ


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2007, 05:26 PM~7772875
> *i remembered.  thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: pics


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 26 2007, 09:40 AM~7777086
> *Don Latin......check this out, starting them young.        Real young.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjpgLu_zqiQ
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 26 2007, 08:12 AM~7776692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 10:03 AM~7777241
> *ok
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 08:34 AM~7777050
> *No seas mamon n"I"ck!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



qu"I"t tr"I"pp"I"n!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 10:07 AM~7777272
> *qu"I"t tr"I"pp"I"n!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Just call me bakery cuz Im make tha bread....
Ride by old people got’em shaken they head....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 10:23 AM~7777393
> *Just call me bakery cuz Im make tha bread....
> Ride by old people got’em shaken they head....
> *


didn't know you rapped.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 09:23 AM~7777393
> *Just call me bakery cuz Im make tha bread....
> Ride by old people got’em shaken they head....
> *


that's cause they are like...... :0 is that RAY LIOTTA....in a drop top lac?? :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 10:27 AM~7777430
> *that's cause they are like...... :0 is that RAY LIOTTA....in a drop top lac?? :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Tri"pp"in!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2007, 09:37 AM~7777494
> *
> *


Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 09:29 AM~7777442
> *Tri"pp"in!!!
> *


EDIT....... :0 .........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 09:38 AM~7777500
> *Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


details to be posted soon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2007, 10:39 AM~7777506
> *details to be posted soon
> *


You going to do the pasito durangense at this one?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 10:39 AM~7777505
> *EDIT....... :0 .........
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=333415&st=0
Players Paradise


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2007, 09:39 AM~7777506
> *details to be posted soon
> *



how soon.... :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 10:43 AM~7777525
> *how soon....  :scrutinize:
> *


as soon as he's ready


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 09:43 AM~7777529
> *as soon as he's ready
> *



and when will he be ready?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 09:43 AM~7777525
> *how soon....  :scrutinize:
> *



don't matter....you won't be there.....hnybrneyez will be with new sanch.....and danny will be sippin on wine coolers.....you'll miss out.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 10:41 AM~7777518
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=333415&st=0
> Players Paradise
> *


2mins from my house :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 09:46 AM~7777541
> *don't matter....you won't be there.....hnybrneyez will be with new sanch.....and danny will be sippin on wine coolers.....you'll miss out.... :biggrin:
> *



Ill be coming around... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 09:41 AM~7777518
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=333415&st=0
> Players Paradise
> *



will be there to support.....no lac though  ......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7777552
> *Ill be coming around...  :0  :biggrin:
> *


stalker!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7777552
> *Ill be coming around the mountain...  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 10:47 AM~7777551
> *2mins from my house :cheesy:
> *


MA-MA-SE-LOS! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2007, 09:48 AM~7777556
> *stalker!
> *



uh, no, life...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 09:49 AM~7777567
> *uh, no, life...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2007, 10:51 AM~7777578
> *:uh:
> *


Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon


rap artist or tejano/conjunto?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Yo'lacs, don't think he's seen your car before:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7777545

We've all seen the before aka present. :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 09:51 AM~7777584
> *Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon
> rap artist or tejano/conjunto?
> *


a lil bit of old school and a lil hip hop maybe........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2007, 09:51 AM~7777578
> *:uh:
> *



figured.

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2007, 10:53 AM~7777604
> *a lil bit of old school and a lil hip hop maybe........
> *


? Run DMC & Lil Suzy??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 09:53 AM~7777606
> *figured.
> 
> :uh:
> *


i think ur 5 min are up lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 09:54 AM~7777610
> *?  Run DMC & Lil Suzy??
> *


kid n play .......lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 26 2007, 09:54 AM~7777611
> *i think ur 5 min are up lol
> *



nope. lunch time... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 26 2007, 10:47 AM~7777555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 10:46 AM~7777541
> *don't matter....you won't be there.....hnybrneyez will be with new sanch.....and danny will be sippin on wine coolers.....you'll miss out.... :biggrin:
> *


heard you her new sanch? said time to wreck homes in bryan. :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 09:40 AM~7777085
> *:nosad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 09:57 AM~7777635
> *heard you her new sanch?  said time to wreck homes in bryan.  :0
> *


oh no....leave me out ya'lls h-town pass it around novela..... :nono: :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 26 2007, 10:57 AM~7777636
> *:yes:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :no: :nosad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 10:00 AM~7777647
> *oh no....leave me out ya'lls h-town pass it around novela..... :nono:  :nono:
> *



ahora no cabron.... ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 11:01 AM~7777657
> *ahora no cabron....  ? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL he don't need the drama. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FOR SALE: 22" limited 357's (aka choppaz, blades, fake brabus..wtf ever).. with tires 265/35x22.. no more then 6 months old.. with paintable brake dust covers. 15 hole universal. and hurry up.. go ask for a loan.. if you need to.. gonna go quick at this price. 

$1800


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hi dena


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 10:00 AM~7777647
> *oh no....leave me out ya'lls h-town pass it around novela..... :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:00 AM~7777647
> *oh no....leave me out ya'lls h-town pass it around novela..... :nono:  :nono:
> *


... i didn't hear you say NO... 

:scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 26 2007, 10:01 AM~7777657
> *ahora no cabron....  ? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: nunca buey......puro pedo....i don't play like that......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:08 AM~7777709
> *:uh: nunca buey......puro pedo....i don't play like that......
> *


your twig & berries would get chopped. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i can hear chismelows smashin his keyboard sendiing email.. "that true?" "that true?"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 10:07 AM~7777707
> *...  i didn't hear you say NO...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *



you applyin to be a reporter for the chisme mags o que??..... :biggrin: 

and NO.....there.....you happy..... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:09 AM~7777717
> *i can hear chismelows smashin his keyboard sendiing email.. "that true?"  "that true?"
> *


yeah, but i'm not going to copy/paste the email this time. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 26 2007, 10:09 AM~7777715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 26 2007, 11:08 AM~7777709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw..but sixfoSS is.. relieved even


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:01 AM~7777656
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :no:  :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin: :tears: :around: that shit messes with my eyes :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 10:11 AM~7777735
> *yeah..  i'd be saying that too.. if i were you..  wifey might be lurking.  hno:
> naw..but sixfoSS is..
> *



:uh: 

CNJ......chisme and juice?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 26 2007, 11:11 AM~7777745
> *:biggrin:  :tears:  :around: that shit messes with my eyes  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


dont you mean "I"'s ? 

sorry.. just thought i'd point that out.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:11 AM~7777735
> *yeah..  i'd be saying that too.. if i were you..  wifey might be lurking.
> *


Frontin


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 10:12 AM~7777754
> *dont you mean "I"'s ?
> 
> sorry.. just thought i'd point that out.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:12 AM~7777754
> *dont you mean "I"'s ?
> 
> sorry.. just thought i'd point that out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 10:13 AM~7777760
> *Frontin
> *



hatin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:12 AM~7777754
> *dont you mean "I"'s ?
> 
> sorry.. just thought i'd point that out.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn.. my ad got lost in all the chisme.. but hurry up suckas.. aint gonna be there long.. 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:05 AM~7777694
> *FOR SALE:  22"  limited 357's (aka choppaz, blades, fake brabus..wtf ever)..  with tires 265/35x22.. no more then 6 months old..  with paintable brake dust covers. 15 hole universal.    and hurry up..  go ask for a loan.. if you need to..  gonna go quick at this price.
> 
> $1800
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:12 AM~7777754
> *dont you mean "I"'s ?
> 
> sorry.. just thought i'd point that out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:14 AM~7777768
> *hatin
> *


motivatin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:14 AM~7777770
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 26 2007, 10:14 AM~7777775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


participatin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:14 AM~7777775
> *damn.. my ad got lost in all the chisme..    but hurry up suckas.. aint gonna be there long..
> *


will they fit on a minitruck? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:15 AM~7777793
> *participatin
> *


ejaculatin :ugh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP FELLAS?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:15 AM~7777784
> *motivatin
> *


yeah.. motivatin..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 10:15 AM~7777794
> *will they fit on a minitruck?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



sure the will.....in the bed on the way to slang em..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:15 AM~7777794
> *will they fit on a minitruck?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


if you got 5 lug.. they'll fit you colorado.. and no i dont wanna trade shyt with you.. come with cash.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 26 2007, 10:16 AM~7777799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would look better in the car.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:17 AM~7777811
> *if you got 5 lug.. they'll fit you colorado..  and no i dont wanna trade shyt with you.. come with cash.
> *


You must be thinking of dj shortdog mayne. 

colorado is six lugz.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:18 AM~7777813
> *
> 
> would look better in the car.......
> *


tell liv4Slabs that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:17 AM~7777811
> *if you got 5 lug.. they'll fit you colorado..  and no i dont wanna trade shyt with you.. come with cash.
> *


no sir the colorado is six lugs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:18 AM~7777813
> *would look better in the car.......
> *


or once he orders them....

http://migentecustoms.com/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:18 AM~7777817
> *You must be thinking of dj shortdog mayne.
> 
> colorado is six lugz.
> *


still $1800.. you can go slang em for more probably..but i want em to go quick.. got power moves to make.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:20 AM~7777829
> *still $1800..  you can go slang em for more probably..but i want em to go quick..  got power moves to make.
> *


nah, dropping 3 g's on a regal saturday.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 10:18 AM~7777820
> *tell liv4Slabs that
> *


nah....it's his car....he can do what he wants..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:21 AM~7777837
> *nah, dropping 3 g's on a regal saturday.
> *


they'll fit the regal.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:18 AM~7777820
> *tell liv4Slabs that
> *


I got air bags on order puto!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:21 AM~7777840
> *nah....it's his car....he can do what he wants..... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 10:21 AM~7777841
> *they'll fit the regal.
> *



:nono: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:22 AM~7777848
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:21 AM~7777841
> *they'll fit the regal.
> *


Ill trade you may daytons... 5 lug fits the lecab :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 26 2007, 10:22 AM~7777844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 10:23 AM~7777854
> *Ill trade you may daytons... 5 lug fits the lecab :cheesy:
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

congrats.. :uh: 


and please stop PM'ing me asking if its ok to come visit your old rims. if i knew buying them would come with your naggin.. i wouldn't have. matter of fact.. $100 and the rims are yours again.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:24 AM~7777866
> *congrats..  :uh:
> and please stop PM'ing me asking if its ok to come visit your old rims.  if i knew buying them would come with your naggin..  i wouldn't have.    matter of fact.. $100 and the rims are yours again.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:23 AM~7777856
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 10:24 AM~7777866
> *congrats..  :uh:
> and please stop PM'ing me asking if its ok to come visit your old rims.  if i knew buying them would come with your naggin..  i wouldn't have.    matter of fact.. $100 and the rims are yours again.
> *


 :0 ......i'll buy that for a $1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:23 AM~7777854
> *Ill trade you may daytons... 5 lug fits the lecab :cheesy:
> *


naw.. i'm aight.. got some custom chinaz on order.. thanks anyway..


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

This saturday April 28th !! !! !! 11am - 5pm


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:25 AM~7777874
> *naw.. i'm aight..  got some custom chinaz on order..    thanks anyway..
> *


you cant be that stupid???


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Apr 26 2007, 09:25 AM~7777880
> *This saturday April 28th !! !! !!  11am - 5pm
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:30 AM~7777903
> *you cant be that stupid???
> *


bandana over busted ignition. lol, you got me laughing on that one. lmfao!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:31 AM~7777912
> *bandana over busted ignition.  lol, you got me laughing on that one.  lmfao!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:32 AM~7777921
> *:biggrin:
> *


I always wondered why some people would do that. LOL


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:32 AM~7777921
> *:biggrin:
> *


U back yet?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:39 AM~7777980
> *U back yet?
> *


si


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:40 AM~7777985
> *si
> *


you sat on the buffalo nut skin?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:43 AM~7778010
> *you sat on the buffalo nut skin?
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:45 AM~7778015
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so I guess that is a no.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:40 AM~7777985
> *si
> *


short trip


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where mac2lac disappear to? wonder if wifey caught the thread and is beatin his azz right now. :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Went to the office fridge and found out that someone ate half my fuckin food. I had two fuckin pieces of chicken and they took the big piece and my fuckin biscuit! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:48 AM~7778031
> *Went to the office fridge and found out that someone ate half my fuckin food. I had two fuckin pieces of chicken and they took the big piece and my fuckin biscuit!  :angry:
> *


think its time to show your co-workers..you don't play like that.. 

:guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:48 AM~7778031
> *Went to the office fridge and found out that someone ate half my fuckin food. I had two fuckin pieces of chicken and they took the big piece and my fuckin biscuit!  :angry:
> *


announce it over the intercom and give them thanks for leaving you the little piece of chicken.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:50 AM~7778046
> *think its time to show your co-workers..you don't play like that..
> 
> :guns:
> *


ppl told me who did it cause this mutha fucker does it all the time. I went up to him and told him he needs to fuckin eat his own shit cause I dont play that. You dont steal an angry, fat man's food and expect to leave unoticed.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

avenge your lunch you dont eat and other mans lunch thats a big no no go gangsta on them :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:53 AM~7778067
> *ppl told me who did it cause this mutha fucker does it all the time.  I went up to him and told him he needs to fuckin eat his own shit cause I dont play that.  You dont steal an angry, fat man's food and expect to leave unoticed.
> *


He tried to play it off like he dont know what I was talkin about. I told him "look at my fuckin eyes mutha fucker :wow:, does it look like Im fuckin playing with you"?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:55 AM~7778082
> *He tried to play it off like he dont know what I was talkin about. I told him "look at my fuckin eyes mutha fucker :wow:, does it look like Im fuckin playing with you"?
> *


what if you ate the big piece of chicken and biscuit..and just forgot? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:55 AM~7778082
> *He tried to play it off like he dont know what I was talkin about. I told him "look at my fuckin eyes mutha fucker :wow:, does it look like Im fuckin playing with you"?
> *


take a pic of him and post it up. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:50 AM~7778046
> *think its time to show your co-workers..you don't play like that..
> 
> :guns:
> *


Shit, after that VT incident, these mutha fuckers aint gonna gamble with me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:58 AM~7778092
> *Shit, after that VT incident, these mutha fuckers aint gonna gamble with me.
> *


bet boss willing to go get you whole bucket of chicken to keep you calm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:58 AM~7778092
> *Shit, after that VT incident, these mutha fuckers aint gonna gamble with me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:47 AM~7778023
> *short trip
> *


two day re-cert class


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 09:46 AM~7777541
> *don't matter....you won't be there.....hnybrneyez will be with new sanch.....and danny will be sippin on wine coolers.....you'll miss out.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 26 2007, 10:30 AM~7777903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** please.....had to run to the bank if you must know mr chismerazzi....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 26 2007, 12:04 PM~7778128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the home wrecka herself


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 09:57 AM~7777635
> *heard you her new sanch?  said time to wreck homes in bryan.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:55 AM~7778082
> *He tried to play it off like he dont know what I was talkin about. I told him "look at my fuckin eyes mutha fucker :wow:, does it look like Im fuckin playing with you"?
> *


and if i know you, you really did that too!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 10:11 AM~7777735
> *naw..but sixfoSS is..  relieved even
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:56 AM~7778086
> *what if you ate the big piece of chicken and biscuit..and just forgot?  :uh:
> *


Nah, I dont forget anything like that. Anyways, this mutha fucker is down stairs getting me a burger at the office cafe. Fucker.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dj latin are you going to the otc show at the reliant arena


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mac2lac, avengemydeath, STR8HOUSTON, Hi-N-Lo Production


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 10:58 AM~7778091
> *take a pic of him and post it up.  LOL
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 10:58 AM~7778092
> *Shit, after that VT incident, these mutha fuckers aint gonna gamble with me.
> *


thats fked up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:05 AM~7778135
> *the home wrecka herself
> *


thats you big playa!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STR8HOUSTON, avengemydeath, mac2lac, Hi-N-Lo Production


ninjas


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:06 PM~7778138
> *and if i know you, you really did that too!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 26 2007, 12:12 PM~7778177
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: STR8HOUSTON, avengemydeath, mac2lac, Hi-N-Lo Production
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:15 PM~7778193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Young we know you have a plethora of smileys :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:11 PM~7778170
> *thats fked up.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I got more guns, and Im far more effiecient. 

:guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:16 PM~7778205
> *Yes Young we know you have a plethora of smileys :uh:
> *


And the word of the day boys and girls is "p-l-e-t-h-o-r-a".


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:20 PM~7778231
> *And the word of the day boys and girls is "p-l-e-t-h-o-r-a".
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

That muta fucker forgot my cheese! :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:20 AM~7778231
> *And the word of the day boys and girls is "p-l-e-t-h-o-r-a".
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:22 PM~7778242
> *That muta fucker forgot my cheese!  :angry:
> *


did you say "you muutthhaaa"?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:23 PM~7778248
> *do you say "you muutthhaaa"?
> *











Thats arnold.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:19 AM~7778224
> *I got more guns, and Im far more effiecient.
> 
> :guns:
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:25 PM~7778257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

My boss told me to calm down or Im going home early. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:28 PM~7778277
> *My boss told me to calm down or Im going home early.  :angry:
> *


hhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (Brian's breathing tecnique really works) :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 26 2007, 12:09 PM~7778160
> *dj latin are you going  to the otc show at the reliant arena
> *


if i decide to go it would have to be a vacation day. don't think the company here is going to participate in it this year.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:11 PM~7778173
> *thats you big playa!
> *


naw.. thats you.. wrecked one home so bad.. man have to leave to the east coast.. now you working on homes in bryan.. did you pull that same line "oh..your wife is pretty".. sneaky azz.. 



> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:20 PM~7778231
> *And the word of the day boys and girls is "p-l-e-t-h-o-r-a".
> *


plethora? mann.. this one freaky chic said i made her plethora feel so good.. she'd start shaking.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:wave: Dena!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:30 AM~7778297
> *if i decide to go it would have to be a vacation day.  don't think the company here is going to participate in it this year.
> *


ill probably be going to it this year. got some bbq thing to go to tonight. fk it free beer and food. then head out to watch the rockets game! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:26 PM~7778265
> *hno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:33 PM~7778316
> *ill probably be going to it this year. got some bbq thing to go to tonight. fk it free beer and food. then head out to watch the rockets game! :cheesy:
> *


is that the one at the raceway park? shortdog said to go up there with him, but i'm too tired.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:31 AM~7778304
> *naw.. thats you..    wrecked one home so bad.. man have to leave to the east coast..    now you working on homes in bryan..  did you pull that same line "oh..your wife is pretty"..    sneaky azz..
> *


:roflmao: you trippin'. me and cathy are cool!

i aint no home wrecka! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:34 AM~7778321
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: 

did you get your burger yet?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:34 AM~7778326
> *is that the one at the raceway park?  shortdog said to go up there with him, but i'm too tired.
> *


 :yes: went last year too.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:29 PM~7778292
> *hhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (Brian's breathing tecnique really works) :biggrin:
> *


deep breath.... Relax...... and again!


Lol!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Its how I deal with TxDot day to day  


I wish my bossman would tell me to go home early.
I do that on my own he dont have to tell me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:37 PM~7778338
> *:yes: went last year too.
> *


quieres galleta? LOL

haven't been to otc in years. kind of talking to other engineering firms right now and see what's out there. shet, i might just hit it up to get hook ups on jobs.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:36 PM~7778335
> *:wave:
> 
> did you get your burger yet?
> *


Yeah, it was fucking gross. :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:38 AM~7778343
> *quieres galleta?  LOL
> 
> haven't been to otc in years.  kind of talking to other engineering firms right now and see what's out there.  shet, i might just hit it up to get hook ups on jobs.
> *


yes but only if its fresh and hot! :ugh: 

:roflmao: you always trying to get the hook up!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:37 PM~7778341
> *deep breath.... Relax...... and again!
> Lol!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:38 AM~7778347
> *Yeah, it was fucking gross.  :barf:
> *


that sucks. i had subway today. wasnt all that great. :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 12:34 PM~7778326
> *is that the one at the raceway park?  shortdog said to go up there with him, but i'm too tired
> *


 My company owns houston raceway park and i cant even get a hook up :angry: Im workin on fm 1405 today right infront of the park :0 maybe I can sneek in :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:39 PM~7778351
> *yes but only if its fresh and hot! :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: you always trying to get the hook up!
> *


Got to keep moving up. Everytime they realize I'm about to leave they flash more $ in my face. Not this time, I moved further out and it's 90 miles roundtrip a day. If I'm able to land this job which I've been dealing with doing contract on the side, then I can work from home fulltime. We'll see.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:40 PM~7778362
> *that sucks. i had subway today. wasnt all that great. :happysad:
> *


well, my other co-worker gave me some homemade tacos. fucking awsome!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:42 PM~7778380
> *well, my other co-worker gave me some homemade tacos. fucking awsome!
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda tacos barbacoa, tripas, lengua?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:41 PM~7778365
> *My company owns  houston raceway park and i cant even get a hook up :angry: Im workin on fm 1405 today right infront of the park :0 maybe I can sneek in :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:31 AM~7778304
> *naw.. thats you..    wrecked one home so bad.. man have to leave to the east coast..    now you working on homes in bryan..  did you pull that same line "oh..your wife is pretty"..    sneaky azz..
> plethora?  mann..    this one freaky chic said i made her plethora feel so good..  she'd start shaking.
> *



she lied.....just said that to get your ass off of her.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:46 PM~7778403
> *What kinda tacos barbacoa, tripas, lengua?
> *


egg w/ chorizo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 12:48 PM~7778421
> *she lied.....just said that to get your ass off of her.... :biggrin:
> *


gaucho :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 12:48 PM~7778421
> *she lied.....just said that to get your ass off of her.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:42 AM~7778380
> *well, my other co-worker gave me some homemade tacos. fucking awsome!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

so you had chicken, a burger and tacos for lunch. thats alot of food!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hrnybrneyz, the chino here at work will be at the party tonight, you want me to give him your digits so the both of you can share a bbq sausage link? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"i know ha!"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:48 AM~7778421
> *she lied.....just said that to get your ass off of her.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:49 AM~7778444
> *hrnybrneyz, the chino here at work will be at the party tonight, you want me to give him your digits so the both of you can share a bbq sausage link?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 what party??? :cheesy: 

quit trying to play love connection latin!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:49 PM~7778442
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> so you had chicken, a burger and tacos for lunch. thats alot of food!
> *


mere snacks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:52 PM~7778460
> *:0 what party??? :cheesy:
> 
> quit trying to play love connection latin!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


nah that chiggah keeps asking about you. LOL

p.s. don't call me up all drunk telling me about some flower pots you wanted to steal. 

Sincerely,
Latin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 26 2007, 12:35 PM~7778331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still think something going on.. cause its weird how.. you're the one that pointed her out to me.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:53 AM~7778467
> *mere snacks.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. and FK OTC.. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:49 PM~7778442
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> so you had chicken, a burger and tacos for lunch. thats alot of food!
> *


Thats my boy!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:55 PM~7778478
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gots me some Peanut butter crunch. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:53 AM~7778470
> *nah that chiggah keeps asking about you.  LOL
> 
> p.s.  don't call me up all drunk telling me about some flower pots you wanted to steal.
> ...


he keeps asking bout me??? :roflmao: thats cause you must of told him something!! dork!! LOL

that was something different so hush your mouth! and how the fk do you remember that shit!! that was like 4 years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:55 PM~7778486
> *Thats my boy!
> *


you see the fuckin seats or not asshole?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 26 2007, 11:54 AM~7778473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:56 PM~7778493
> *he keeps asking bout me??? :roflmao: thats cause you must of told him something!! dork!! LOL
> 
> that was something different so hush your mouth! and how the fk do you remember that shit!! that was like 4 years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I said, this girl i know loves chinos. He said "no shit carnal?" said yes. LOL

Who could forget a drunk chick trying to steal plants. LMFAO!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:56 PM~7778493
> *he keeps asking bout me??? :roflmao: thats cause you must of told him something!! dork!! LOL
> 
> that was something different so hush your mouth! and how the fk do you remember that shit!! that was like 4 years ago !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


alzheimers.. he thought it was 2 days ago.. sad really


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 11:56 AM~7778489
> *Gots me some Peanut butter crunch.  :cheesy:
> *


i got peanut butter girl scout cookies! :cheesy: 

i always have to have something sweet after i eat. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:59 PM~7778509
> *i got peanut butter girl scout cookies! :cheesy:
> 
> i always have to have something sweet after i eat. :biggrin:
> *


well come over and nibble on me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 12:58 PM~7778507
> *alzheimers.. he thought it was 2 days ago..  sad really
> *


Better to have alzheimers than pancakes on the back of my neck. :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:54 AM~7778473
> *:uh:  thats how you do it huh.. gain their trust..    you smooth.
> maybe he was skurred of getin blasted and wanted to calm you down..seemed to work.
> still think something going on..  cause its weird how.. you're the one that pointed her out to me..      :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 12:59 PM~7778512
> *well come over and nibble on me.
> *


:barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 01:00 PM~7778520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.. puto..and now the weather.. take it away fake azz ed brandon


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:58 AM~7778505
> *I said, this girl i know loves chinos.  He said "no shit carnal?"  said yes.  LOL
> 
> Who could forget a drunk chick trying to steal plants.  LMFAO!
> *


loves chinos?!?!? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i never said i loves chinos!!...or did i...??? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:59 PM~7778509
> *i got peanut butter girl scout cookies! :cheesy:
> 
> i always have to have something sweet after i eat. :biggrin:
> *


Those are the best, too bad the girl scouts dont come to my neighborhood anymore.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 11:59 AM~7778512
> *well come over and nibble on me.
> *


 :0 ok im on my way! :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 26 2007, 11:59 AM~7778512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 01:01 PM~7778531
> *Those are the best, too bad the girl scouts dont come to my neighborhood anymore.
> *


perv..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

has anyone pre-reg for july supershow. i heard its filling up fast :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 01:00 PM~7778530
> *loves chinos?!?!? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i never said i loves chinos!!...or did i...??? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


no seas anti-rice-a-roni! :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:56 PM~7778496
> *you see the fuckin seats or not asshole?
> *


Genuine grade ''A'' quality imitation buffalo nuttskin :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:59 PM~7778509
> *i got peanut butter girl scout cookies! :cheesy:
> 
> i always have to have something sweet after i eat. :biggrin:
> *


 You wanna share?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:01 PM~7778531
> *Those are the best, too bad the girl scouts dont come to my neighborhood anymore.
> *


yes! they are my fave! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 26 2007, 01:01 PM~7778535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word is.. sold out.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 12:02 PM~7778541
> *has anyone pre-reg for july supershow. i heard its filling up fast  :0  :0  :0
> *


si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 12:02 PM~7778543
> *no seas anti-rice-a-roni!  :twak:
> *


huh??? :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:02 PM~7778538
> *perv..
> *


lol, not cause of me, SPM used to live there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:03 AM~7778553
> *si
> *


just dropped mine at the PO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:02 PM~7778546
> *You wanna share?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 01:02 PM~7778541
> *has anyone pre-reg for july supershow. i heard its filling up fast  :0  :0  :0
> *


2 weeks ago


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:02 PM~7778545
> *Genuine grade ''A'' quality imitation buffalo nuttskin :biggrin:
> *


I knew he couldnt "castrate" all those bulls. How did they look?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 01:00 PM~7778530
> *loves chinos?!?!? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i never said i loves chinos!!...or did i...??? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: when you met my cousin :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 12:04 PM~7778563
> *just dropped mine at the PO
> *



sent mine today too....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 26 2007, 01:04 PM~7778559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got ya'll all beat.. sent me before i left last show..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7778576
> *:yes: when you met my cousin  :0
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 01:04 PM~7778563
> *just dropped mine at the PO
> *


your too late


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7778576
> *:yes: when you met my cousin  :0
> *


She hasnt met me yet.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7778573
> *I knew he couldnt "castrate" all those bulls. How did they look?
> *


ghey like your air bags!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:05 AM~7778577
> *sent mine today too....
> *


what are you 90s luxury mild??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2007, 12:05 PM~7778576
> *:yes: when you met my cousin  :0
> *


aaaaahhhhhhhhh yyyyeeesssss!!! now i member!!!

6'1" and tons of fun!! :roflmao: those were the dayz!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:07 PM~7778591
> *ghey like your air bags!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:06 PM~7778589
> *She hasnt met me yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 01:04 PM~7778565
> *:yes:
> *


save me some, Ill be there with the Milk. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 01:08 PM~7778596
> *aaaaahhhhhhhhh yyyyeeesssss!!! now i member!!!
> 
> 6'1" and tons of fun!!  :roflmao: those were the dayz!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 01:08 PM~7778596
> *aaaaahhhhhhhhh yyyyeeesssss!!! now i member!!!
> 
> 6'1" and tons of fun!!  :roflmao: those were the dayz!
> *


Young is 5'1'' and two tons of fun!! :yessad: I'll hook you up!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 01:07 PM~7778593
> *what are you 90s luxury mild??
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 12:07 PM~7778593
> *what are you 90s luxury mild??
> *


yup....but that may change when i lift it....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:09 PM~7778610
> *save me some, Ill be there with the Milk.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:10 PM~7778616
> *Young is 5'1'' and two tons of fun!! :yessad: I'll hook you up!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 01:11 PM~7778622
> *yup....but that may change when i lift it....
> *


lifting wont bump you out of mild.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:10 PM~7778616
> *Young is 5'1'' and two tons of fun!! :yessad: I'll hook you up!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 12:11 PM~7778626
> *lifting wont bump you out of mild.
> *



but chroming should


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 01:12 PM~7778630
> *but chroming should
> *


prob not


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:12 AM~7778630
> *but chroming should
> *


lifted and painted with chrome is probably mild. body mods will bump u to semi


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:11 PM~7778626
> *lifting wont bump you out of mild.
> *


we all know Im not lifted and Ive been bumped to mild twice and still took 1st but I guess LRM dont know shit cuz my car aint a lowrider :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:10 PM~7778616
> *Young is 5'1'' and two tons of fun!! :yessad: I'll hook you up!
> *


este vato. lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2007, 01:10 PM~7778615
> *:yes:
> *


What be the damn deal?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 12:13 PM~7778637
> *lifted and painted with chrome is probably mild. body mods will bump u to semi
> *


oh that's right....cause sic life is in mild.... hno: hno: ...fk it...i'll suicide my hood or trunk....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 26 2007, 01:13 PM~7778640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: wassup Young Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezie?! :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:10 PM~7778616
> *Young is 5'1'' and two tons of fun!! :yessad: I'll hook you up!
> *


6 foot 3 tons of fun asshole. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 01:13 PM~7778641
> *este vato.  lol
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 01:12 PM~7778630
> *but chroming should
> *


doubt that.. chrome i think is only a minor modification. takes 3 mins to = 1 major.. from what i remember.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 01:15 PM~7778655
> *6 foot 3 tons of fun asshole. :biggrin:
> *


you have a 3 ton fundio? :barf:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 01:14 PM~7778648
> *oh that's right....cause sic life is in mild.... hno:  hno: ...fk it...i'll suicide my hood or trunk....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:13 PM~7778640
> *we all know Im not lifted and Ive been bumped to mild twice and still took 1st but I guess LRM dont know shit cuz my car aint a lowrider :uh:
> *


you have body modifications.. 90'd front end.. and the rocker panels..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 12:15 PM~7778658
> *doubt that..  chrome i think is only a minor modification.  takes 3 mins to = 1 major.. from what i remember.
> *












that's from back in your lowrider days huh.....with the ls


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:16 PM~7778670
> *you have body modifications.. 90'd front end..  and the rocker panels..
> *


okay Mr. Lowrider judge actin ass!! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:14 AM~7778648
> *oh that's right....cause sic life is in mild.... hno:  hno: ...fk it...i'll suicide my hood or trunk....
> *


just be ready to lose thats all :biggrin:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









will this one make an apperance this yr too?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 01:17 PM~7778672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


better step up your game.. LRM said partial undercarriage is minor..




MINOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: partial engine, hydraulics/air, trunk/bed, partial undercarriage, bolt on disk brakes, striping/mild mural and wheels. Minor body modifications include individually: shaving, filling, frenching antenna or aftermarket grille alterations. Five (5) minor body modifications equal one (1) major modification.

MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: custom engine compartment or engine swap; complete custom paint; custom interior (including alterations); major body changes (example: frenching lights; tilt; suicide; splitting; chopping; sectioning; molded body kit; complete undercarriage including filled or molded frame).

3. DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. The number of modifications will classify all vehicles.

ORIGINAL - Completely stock or restored vehicle, except for era accessories and/or hubcaps (No custom wheels).

STREET CUSTOM - Vehicle with a limit of five (5) minor modifications, with no major modifications.

MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with up to two (2) Major modifications and up to four (4) Minor modifications.

SEMI CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least three (3) Major and up to four (4) Minor modifications.

FULL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least five (5) Major and four (4) Minor modifications.

RADICAL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least seven (7) Major modifications and over.

CUSTOM COMPACT - A compact car, originally designed for economy.

PERFORMANCE COMPACT - A compact car modified for performance.

SPORTS CAR - Two or four-passenger performance car.

LUXURY SPORT - A mid-size luxury performance vehicle.

LUXURY - A full-size luxury vehicle, including limos.

BOMBS/CLASSICS - Any American vehicle, cars 1954 or older and trucks 1959 or older.

TRADITIONALS - American-made full-size vehicle, 1955 through 1988 with no body modifications. No full custom paint (no candy, no flake, no pearl). No custom interior (interior design shall be in close relationship to original seat pattern and/or color scheme, but not limited to exact sewing pattern or material thickness). Allowable minor modifications include; engine compartment and undercarriage (plating & era accessories), striping, mild murals, bolt-on accessories including disk brakes. Smoothing of factory body welds and seams allowed.

TRUCKS - Midsize trucks will be classified as full size. Includes open beds, SUVs, panels, El Caminos and vans.

CUV/SPORT WAGON - Compact Utility Vehicle.

4. CAR CLASSIFICATIONS

'30s & OlderOriginalStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

'40sOriginalStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

'50sOriginalStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

'60sOriginalStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

'60s ConvertibleOriginalStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

'70sStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

'80sStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

'90s & NewerStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

Custom CompactStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

Performance CompactStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

Sports Car 80's & newerStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

Early Sports Car(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)

Luxury '89 & OlderStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

Luxury '90 & NewerStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

Luxury SportStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

Low RodStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

5. TRUCK CLASSIFICATIONS

Full Size Trucks '59 & OlderOriginalStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

'60 to `87Street CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

'88 & NewerStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

Mini-TrucksStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

El CaminoStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

Panel(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)

Van(1st, 2nd & 3rd only)

Full-Size SUVStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

CUV/SPORT WAGONStreet CustomMild CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom

6. MOTORCYCLE CLASSES

Designer Motorcycles(Ninja-type)Motorcycles(Full-size, Harley-type)


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:16 PM~7778665
> *you have a 3 ton fundio? :barf:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:18 PM~7778676
> *okay Mr. Lowrider judge actin ass!! :uh:
> *


yeah.. now that you feel dumb.. tryin to brag you got bumped up.. when its obvious why. 

hell, maybe they thought it was a chop-top


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 12:18 PM~7778679
> *just be ready to lose thats all  :biggrin:
> *



we'll see in the parkin lot.....WRAP YO FRAME..... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2007, 01:15 PM~7778652
> *:0
> 
> :cheesy: wassup Young Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezie?! :wave:
> *


Yo Denaski!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Fundio? Wtf is that.? Brian


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 01:24 PM~7778711
> *we'll see in the parkin lot.....WRAP YO FRAME..... :biggrin:
> *


if you're hoping to compete in semi-custom.. hope you got more up your sleeve then just lifting and undercarriage. otherwise dont even bother to show up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Luxury '89 & OlderStreet CustomMild <s> CustomSemi CustomFull CustomRadical Custom</s>


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:24 AM~7778711
> *we'll see in the parkin lot.....WRAP YO FRAME..... :biggrin:
> *


for what? this is my throw away car.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 12:26 PM~7778720
> *if you're hoping to compete in semi-custom..  hope you got more up your sleeve then just lifting and undercarriage.  otherwise dont even bother to show up.
> *



:uh: this coming from a guy in the STREET class :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:27 AM~7778725
> *:uh: this coming from a guy in the STREET class :uh:
> *


hey my 64 rag was in street


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 12:27 PM~7778724
> *for what? this is my throw away car.
> *



then let me get you started on fkn it up.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 12:27 PM~7778729
> *hey my 64 rag was in street
> *



maybe when you bought it.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:24 PM~7778707
> *yeah.. now that you feel dumb.. tryin to brag you got bumped up..  when its obvious why.
> 
> hell, maybe they thought it was a chop-top
> *


some shows they bump others thay dont explain plz.... Mr. knowitallactinass


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 01:27 PM~7778724
> *for what? this is my throw away car.
> *


towncar frames are thin as hell you better have pick a part on speed dial!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 26 2007, 01:27 PM~7778725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only thing that will bump you from street right away.. is either candy paint, patterns.. or a body modification. his 64 didnt have any of that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 11:28 AM~7778734
> *maybe when you bought it.......
> *


no chief it was in street class at super show last years. all it had was chrome suspension and lifts. everything was stock.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 11:31 AM~7778746
> *towncar frames are thin as hell you better have pick a part on speed dial!
> *


someone lied to you and told u hydraulics tear up a car. its not the setup that does it its the person on the switch.


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Apr 26 2007, 10:25 AM~7777880
> *This saturday April 28th !! !! !!  11am - 5pm
> 
> 
> ...


2 more days till the event !! !! !!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:32 PM~7778749
> *i aint in street.  sucka..  they bump me up everytime.
> *


they have a "wackback" 60's class now??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 12:32 PM~7778751
> *no chief it was in street class at super show last years. all it had was chrome suspension and lifts. everything was stock.
> *


yall fools crack me up!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:33 PM~7778761
> *they have a "wackback" 60's class now??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 01:33 PM~7778758
> *someone lied to you and told u hydraulics tear up a car. its not the setup that does it its the person on the switch.
> *


hahah, ya with your tin frame :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:34 AM~7778769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what u laughing at, have u ever had a car??? 

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 26 2007, 12:32 PM~7778749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn....i thought you were in a higher class.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:33 PM~7778761
> *they have a "wackback" 60's class now??
> *


its the ghost patterns that bump me up. street can only have a plane bc/cc.. murals pinstripe and leafing are allowed..but no candys or patterns.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 01:35 PM~7778773
> *what u laughing at, have u ever had a car???
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yes, '63 impala with midnight blue paint & white pearl top, rims '90-93. way before your young ass could even touch a steering wheel.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 01:35 PM~7778773
> *what u laughing at, have u ever had a car???
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Kenny you a trend setter..... I heard theres 8 TC's bustin out at the houston show :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 01:25 PM~7778712
> *Yo Denaski!
> *


Not much ... I'm puttin' bags on my lac ... I'm gonna give you some competition :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 11:36 AM~7778780
> *yes, '63 impala with midnight blue paint & white pearl top, rims '90-93.  way before your young ass could even touch a steering wheel.
> *


cool that was about 15 yrs ago. :uh: are u gonna show mazteca


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats it.. change my mind..i'm gettin bags now too.. seems like thing everybodys doing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 01:37 PM~7778791
> *cool that was about 15 yrs ago.  :uh:  are u gonna show mazteca
> *


not this year, probably '08.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 12:36 PM~7778781
> *Kenny you a trend setter..... I heard theres 8 TC's bustin out at the houston show :0
> *


  ....well....no trophy for me  ......fk it....i'll lift my towncar too....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:35 PM~7778779
> *its the ghost patterns that bump me up.  street can only have a plane bc/cc..  murals pinstripe and leafing are allowed..but no candys or patterns.
> *


maybe I shoulda left all my striping and leaf Angelo did for me...... Na fkit its only money


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixty8imp are u going otc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:38 PM~7778800
> *maybe I shoulda left all my striping and leaf Angelo did for me...... Na fkit its only money
> *


YEAH.. its only $.. aint like you waiting on big phone call from barrett jackson. :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dena


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 12:38 PM~7778797
> *not this year, probably '08.
> *













put a dj booth in the back of it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 26 2007, 01:40 PM~7778809
> *sixty8imp are u going otc
> *


no.. fk OTC.. 


OTC makes my work hell for me for about 3 weeks.. cant find hotels to book..flights all sound out..  

that one..and when the quilting convention is in town..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:40 PM~7778813
> *YEAH.. its only $..  aint like you waiting on big phone call from barrett jackson.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 26 2007, 01:41 PM~7778815
> *was up dena
> *


what's up Marcelo! 

Joe's Mom passed away yesterday  ... the funeral is Saturday ... I'll call everybody later ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 01:41 PM~7778822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nah records would warp.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that mess up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 26 2007, 01:47 PM~7778861
> *that mess up
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:38 PM~7778800
> *maybe I shoulda left all my striping and leaf Angelo did for me...... Na fkit its only money
> *


now. brian.. i know hydros and airbags can earn up to same points at a show..but seriously.. do you really think you can do an airbag setup.as nice as something like this?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:55 PM~7778908
> *now.  brian..    i know hydros and airbags can earn up to same points at a show..but seriously.. do you really think you can do an airbag setup.as nice as something like this?
> 
> 
> ...


better


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

This is what brians gonna do for the show:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 01:58 PM~7778929
> *This is what brians gonna do for the show:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea!!!!!!!!!!  


new avi!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 12:58 PM~7778929
> *This is what brians gonna do for the show:
> 
> 
> ...



damn ......***** even got rear steering...... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 02:01 PM~7778949
> *damn ......***** even got rear steering...... :0
> *


cuatro por cuatro


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 02:02 PM~7778952
> *cuatro por cuatro
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

magnolia donks cc got some competition from the westside donks cc


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

he got that stearing from the gmc denali to make parking easy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 26 2007, 02:03 PM~7778957
> *magnolia donks cc  got some competition from the westside donks cc
> *


naw.. making power moves..  


oh..and brian.. stop PM'n me to trade blades for your spokes.. know it'll look good on your lecab..but i want Ca$h!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 26 2007, 02:04 PM~7778961
> *he got that stearing from the  gmc denali to make parking easy
> *


  jacked it from Guzman GMC


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 02:03 PM~7778955
> *
> *


you gonna rally up some points at the lowrider show, too bad now it isnt even close to a lowrider . lol

666 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 26 2007, 02:04 PM~7778961
> *he got that stearing from the  gmc denali to make parking easy
> *


naw.. his car is c-walkin'


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7778967
> *naw..  making power moves..
> oh..and brian.. stop PM'n me to trade blades for your spokes..  know it'll look good on your lecab..but i want Ca$h!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dena call me when u get a chance


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7778967
> *naw..  making power moves..
> oh..and brian.. stop PM'n me to trade blades for your spokes..  know it'll look good on your lecab..but i want Ca$h!
> *


might as well....you got his other wheels...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 26 2007, 02:11 PM~7779009
> *dena call me when u get a chance
> *


answer your phone!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 02:05 PM~7778967
> *naw..  making power moves..
> oh..and brian.. stop PM'n me to trade blades for your spokes..  know it'll look good on your lecab..but i want Ca$h!
> *


JACK















































ASS!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 02:12 PM~7779012
> *might as well....you got his other wheels...
> *


I'LL TOSS IS THE BLUE CHINAZ FOR FREE.. IF HE BUYS THE CHOPPAZ


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 02:15 PM~7779036
> *I'LL TOSS IS THE BLUE CHINAZ FOR FREE.. IF HE BUYS THE CHOPPAZ
> *


yo quiero la llanta con el clavo


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:15 PM~7779036
> *I'LL TOSS IS THE BLUE CHINAZ FOR FREE.. IF HE BUYS THE CHOPPAZ
> *



tell the dude with the hi/low pumps that you'll trade him......clean ass set up...but $1800 for 2 pumps is too much...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 02:18 PM~7779059
> *yo quiero la llanta con el clavo
> *


pinche brian. no mames  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 02:18 PM~7779061
> *tell the dude with the hi/low pumps that you'll trade him......clean ass set up...but $1800 for 2 pumps is too much...
> *


JD dont want that crap :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:15 PM~7779036
> *I'LL TOSS IS THE BLUE CHINAZ FOR FREE.. IF HE BUYS THE CHOPPAZ
> *


what size tires on the 14's??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 26 2007, 02:18 PM~7779059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can get it cheaper


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 02:19 PM~7779067
> *pinche brian.  no mames    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 02:19 PM~7779070
> *what size tires on the 14's??
> *


175/75 hurc's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. hurcs aint included.. sorry to burst ya'll bubble sentimental value


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 02:20 PM~7779074
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:23 PM~7779097
> *oh..  hurcs aint included.. sorry to burst ya'll bubble    sentimental value
> *



fk that.....i just want the tires......how much for the rims on the real


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 02:23 PM~7779097
> *oh..  hurcs aint included.. sorry to burst ya'll bubble    sentimental value
> *


drove to cali and vegas on those should have asked more$$ for them :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 02:23 PM~7779097
> *oh..  hurcs aint included.. sorry to burst ya'll bubble    sentimental value
> *


true, that song "you and me" by cassie was playing on the old 8-track player while we were calling people asking them which way to knockoff the moffugas. :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2007, 02:26 PM~7779116
> *true, that song "you and me" by cassie was playing on the old 8-track player while we were calling people asking them which way to knockoff the moffugas.  :tears:
> *


jammin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 02:24 PM~7779107
> *fk that.....i just want the tires......how much for the rims on the real
> *


seriously.. tires aint for sale..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 02:29 PM~7779129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:29 PM~7779129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!! 

that aint right!!! :roflmao:

oh yea and the rockets play tonight...

*GO ROCKETS!!* :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 02:29 PM~7779129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 02:30 PM~7779142
> *BAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!
> 
> that aint right!!! :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:29 PM~7779129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 02:30 PM~7779142
> *BAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!
> 
> that aint right!!! :roflmao:
> ...


and your going...... YOU SUCK!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 01:37 PM~7779183
> *and your going...... YOU SUCK!! :angry:
> *


im going??? to the game tonight?? hell i wish i was ballin' like some of yall in here and hop on a play to watch them play!!

they are playing in utah tonight!! :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 02:30 PM~7779142
> *BAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!
> 
> that aint right!!! :roflmao:
> ...


groupie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 02:41 PM~7779212
> *im going??? to the game tonight?? hell i wish i was ballin' like some of yall in here and hop on a play to watch them play!!
> 
> they are playing in utah tonight!! :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:41 PM~7779215
> *groupie
> *


 :uh: yea we all know. now can we move on??? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 02:41 PM~7779212
> *im going??? to the game tonight?? hell i wish i was ballin' like some of yall in here and hop on a play to watch them play!!
> 
> they are playing in utah tonight!! :tongue:
> *


i can get you booked and ticketed for a flight right now.. only takes a few keystrokes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 12:43 PM~7779228
> *i can get you booked and ticketed for a flight right now.. only takes a few keystrokes.
> *


boy said keystrokes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 02:57 PM~7779301
> *boy said keystrokes
> *


excuse me.. imma grown azz man.. nothing boy about me b1tch


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:30 PM~7779142
> *BAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!
> 
> that aint right!!! :roflmao:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 01:43 PM~7779228
> *i can get you booked and ticketed for a flight right now.. only takes a few keystrokes.
> *


but can i get the hook up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 03:27 PM~7779493
> *but can i get the hook up?
> *


only if i get da hook up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 02:33 PM~7779532
> *only if i get da hook up
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: nice try though. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 26 2007, 01:33 PM~7779532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 02:27 PM~7779120
> *jammin
> *


Your avatar is Bawlin!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 03:34 PM~7779534
> *:roflmao:  :nono: nice try though. :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. i didn't end up with 2 kids and zero child support without having a few smooth moves.. namean.. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 03:39 PM~7779571
> *yeah..  i didn't end up with 2 kids and zero child support without having a few smooth moves.. namean..   :biggrin:
> *


asshole, deadbeat dad.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 01:27 PM~7779493
> *but can i get the hook up?
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 03:41 PM~7779592
> *asshole, deadbeat dad.
> *


FO REAL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 03:41 PM~7779592
> *asshole, deadbeat dad.
> *


sorry..but you came out asian.. aint paying your momma damn thing


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 03:45 PM~7779614
> *sorry..but you came out asian.. aint paying your momma damn thing
> *










that was gay!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 26 2007, 03:45 PM~7779612
> *FO REAL!
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2007, 02:43 PM~7779598
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 03:51 PM~7779659
> *:cheesy:
> *


Where are my cookies!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 01:27 PM~7779493
> *but can i get the hook up?
> *


YOU CAN GET THE TIN~TAN!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 03:00 PM~7779724
> *Where are my cookies!
> *


theyre here! you have to come pick them up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 26 2007, 03:16 PM~7779851
> *YOU CAN GET THE TIN~TAN!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 02:41 PM~7779592
> *asshole, deadbeat dad.
> *


x100000 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2007, 05:10 PM~7780250
> *x100000 :angry:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 26 2007, 02:29 PM~7779129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nosad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuz up Htown....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 12:59 PM~7778509
> *i got peanut butter girl scout cookies! :cheesy:
> 
> i always have to have something sweet after i eat. :biggrin:
> *


great so after your finished with your girlfriend...call me :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 04:32 PM~7779954
> *theyre here! you have to come pick them up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 05:27 PM~7780373
> *
> *


Your going to hell, and just ask Brian, Ill be there sittin next to the devil. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2007, 04:32 PM~7779954
> *theyre here! you have to come pick them up.
> *


where is here? :dunno: Im kinda hungry, and the milk is going bad.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 26 2007, 09:05 AM~7777694
> *FOR SALE:  22"  limited 357's (aka choppaz, blades, fake brabus..wtf ever)..  with tires 265/35x22.. no more then 6 months old..  with paintable brake dust covers. 15 hole universal.    and hurry up..  go ask for a loan.. if you need to..  gonna go quick at this price.
> 
> $1800
> ...


$1000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 26 2007, 08:39 PM~7781712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WAT IT DO SLIM THIZZLE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

good mornig houston


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank god its mothafuckin Friday!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2007, 09:15 PM~7782028
> *  :biggrin:
> *


get off layitlow!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2007, 07:00 AM~7784334
> *
> *



already!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 27 2007, 08:01 AM~7784338
> *already!!!!
> *


you bored over there or are there things to do?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 26 2007, 06:05 PM~7781060
> *great so after your finished with your girlfriend...call me :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nono: cochino! thats not what i meant! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2007, 07:48 PM~7781806
> *where is here? :dunno:  Im kinda hungry, and the milk is going bad.
> *


at work.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2007, 07:10 AM~7784356
> *you bored over there or are there things to do?
> *


There's things to do. Not as many options but staying busy and entertained... :biggrin: A lot of get togethers and house parties


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 27 2007, 09:07 AM~7784551
> *There's things to do. Not as many options but staying busy and entertained...  :biggrin: A lot of get togethers and house parties
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 27 2007, 08:54 AM~7784490
> *at work.
> *


come over to chubby dales, I give you a free lap dance.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

casanova mack'n so early in da morning?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Just a Reminder tomorrow is the dy of the event so wax your cars and starch your clothes for tomorrow we party at the carshow !! !! !! !!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

wat be it dena?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 09:39 AM~7784737
> *casanova mack'n so early in da morning?
> *


nvr too early son :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 09:59 AM~7784834
> *wat be it dena?
> *


my secretary's out sick ... I'm so busy at work today ... trying to finish everything up so I can get outta here!!! I'm ready for the weekend!! what's up wit you?!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2007, 10:02 AM~7784855
> *my secretary's out sick ... I'm so busy at work today ... trying to finish everything up so I can get outta here!!! I'm ready for the weekend!! what's up wit you?!
> *


just workin, pretty much it. I told oscar to call you, saw your message you left him, he currenty doesnt have a cpu.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 10:04 AM~7784866
> *just workin, pretty much it. I told oscar to call you, saw your message you left him, he currenty doesnt have a cpu.
> *


Thanks ... I'll give him a call when things slow down here in a little bit ... thanks for the heads up ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 08:33 AM~7784689
> *come over to chubby dales, I give you a free lap dance.
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 10:04 AM~7784866
> *just workin, pretty much it. I told oscar to call you, saw your message you left him, he currenty doesnt have a cpu.
> *


got a compaq for sale.. $50


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 10:10 AM~7784895
> *got a compaq for sale.. $50
> *


he dont even have an internet connection.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 10:16 AM~7784926
> *he dont even have an internet connection.
> *


i don't care..tell em to buy it anyway.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 10:17 AM~7784935
> *i don't care..tell em to buy it anyway.
> *


he has a puter, just no internet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 27 2007, 10:27 AM~7784979
> *he has a puter, just no internet
> *


oh. well, tell em to load up computer into his car.. and i'll charge em $2 an hour for internet access in my driveway.. i'll send out an extention cord and a usb port thru my window. 


i'm trying to hu$tle.. got power moves i'm workin on!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 09:29 AM~7784998
> *oh.  well, tell em to load up computer into his car.. and i'll charge em $2 an hour for internet access in my driveway..  i'll send out an extention cord and a usb port thru my window.
> i'm trying to hu$tle..    got power moves i'm workin on!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 10:29 AM~7784998
> *oh.  well, tell em to load up computer into his car.. and i'll charge em $2 an hour for internet access in my driveway..  i'll send out an extention cord and a usb port thru my window.
> i'm trying to hu$tle..    got power moves i'm workin on!
> *


he can use my wireless for free in his own driveway :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 27 2007, 10:27 AM~7784979
> *he has a puter, just no internet
> *


its riddled w/ gay porn viruses :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 10:39 AM~7785045
> *its riddled w/ gay porn viruses :0
> *


thats what happens when you get your puter for free from your gay brother :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 27 2007, 10:33 AM~7785016
> *:roflmao:
> *


So your saying I have to commute all the way to your job to get some cookies?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 27 2007, 10:41 AM~7785062
> *thats what happens when you get your puter for free from your gay brother :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 27 2007, 10:38 AM~7785036
> *he can use my wireless for free in his own driveway :uh:
> *


sings:: "thats what friends are for.... thats what friend are for"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 09:42 AM~7785065
> *So your saying I have to commute all the way to your job to get some cookies?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 27 2007, 11:04 AM~7785220
> *:yes:
> *


where u wrk?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 11:27 AM~7785376
> *where u wrk?
> *


on DEEZNUTZ ST


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2007, 11:30 AM~7785396
> *on DEEZNUTZ ST
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2007, 11:30 AM~7785396
> *on DEEZNUTZ ST
> *


is that in Down town? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 11:48 AM~7785490
> *is that in Down town? :roflmao:
> *


Yeah, right next to the High rise.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2007, 11:51 AM~7785501
> *Yeah, right next to the High rise.
> *


more like the low rise one story :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2007, 08:02 AM~7784855
> *my secretary's out sick ... I'm so busy at work today ... trying to finish everything up so I can get outta here!!! I'm ready for the weekend!! what's up wit you?!
> *


GET BENT OVER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 11:53 AM~7785516
> *more like the low rise one story  :roflmao:
> *


she's in chinatown? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

68pimp..
what time you wanna do this shit tommorow?


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

*Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 27 2007, 12:02 PM~7785573
> *Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon
> *


Is juanito going to get his shirt ripped off :burn: 

(bad visual from show palace :burn: )


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2007, 11:11 AM~7785625
> *Is juanito going to get his shirt ripped off  :burn:
> 
> (bad visual from show palace  :burn: )
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2007, 12:01 PM~7785566
> *68pimp..
> what time you wanna do this shit tommorow?
> *


whenever you want.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 10:14 AM~7785650
> *whenever you want.
> *


in the morning.. 10


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 10:27 AM~7785376
> *where u wrk?
> *


close to club drink houston.


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2007, 12:11 PM~7785625
> *Is juanito going to get his shirt ripped off  :burn:
> 
> (bad visual from show palace  :burn: )
> *


No sir my shirt will not be ripped off


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 27 2007, 12:25 PM~7785729
> *No sir my shirt will not be ripped off
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

damn fool, how many screennames you got?


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2007, 12:28 PM~7785755
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> damn fool, how many screennames you got?
> *


how many do u got?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 27 2007, 12:29 PM~7785766
> *how many do u got?
> *


unas six or seven i think. most got the hatchet since i didn't use them. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2007, 12:17 PM~7785670
> *in the morning.. 10
> *


OK


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2007, 12:32 PM~7785786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 27 2007, 12:22 PM~7785704
> *close to club drink houston.
> *


 What a quinkie dink! Ha, im around there to!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 11:44 AM~7785870
> *What a quinkie dink! Ha, im around there to!
> *


 :0 oh for real?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 27 2007, 12:47 PM~7785891
> *:0 oh for real?
> *


Look at my avatar and tell me you dont recognize where im at.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 11:48 AM~7785490
> *is that in Down town? :roflmao:
> *


I always tell my girl if she wants me to go downtown she has to make a stop on Penis St. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 27 2007, 12:52 PM~7785926
> *I always tell my girl if she wants me to go downtown she has to make a stop on Penis St. :cheesy:
> *


its a short dead end. LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 12:54 PM~7785942
> *its a short dead end. LOL  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 11:49 AM~7785904
> *Look at my avatar and tell me you dont recognize where im at.
> *


 :dunno: the pic is too small.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 27 2007, 12:58 PM~7785971
> *:dunno: the pic is too small.
> *


Im right beside Sunny's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 27 2007, 12:57 PM~7785961
> *
> *


you got Cho'wneD!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 09:27 AM~7785376
> *where u wrk?
> *


the address is 101 dick curve.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 12:01 PM~7785983
> *Im right beside Sunny's
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2007, 01:04 PM~7785997
> *the address is 101 dick curve.
> *


does it stop @ "up your ass st."? :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2007, 12:04 PM~7785997
> *the address is 101 dick curve.
> *


 :around: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 27 2007, 01:05 PM~7786008
> *:around:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


you work about 30 sec's from THE WHEEL BURGER!!!! Young's 2nd home :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 27 2007, 11:57 AM~7785535
> *GET BENT OVER
> *


:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 11:05 AM~7786006
> *does it stop @ "up your ass st."?  :roflmao:
> *


its right around the corner from shut the fuck up ave, and across the street from china tu madre blvd.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2007, 01:07 PM~7786022
> *its right around the corner from shut the fuck up ave, and across the street from china tu madre blvd.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 27 2007, 12:07 PM~7786018
> *you work about 30 sec's from THE WHEEL BURGER!!!! Young's 2nd home :0
> *


 :roflmao: cool!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 27 2007, 11:22 AM~7785704
> *close to club drink houston.
> *



my homie was shot and killed there not too long ago......  

RIP Mike Gutierrez :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 27 2007, 01:10 PM~7786042
> *my homie was shot and killed there not too long ago......
> 
> RIP Mike Gutierrez :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 27 2007, 12:10 PM~7786042
> *my homie was shot and killed there not too long ago......
> 
> RIP Mike Gutierrez :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i remember hearing bout that.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 27 2007, 11:07 AM~7786019
> *:wave:
> *


DRINK VERGA JUICE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 27 2007, 12:12 PM~7786050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was from here....he family owns HOUSE OF TIRES....here in bryan....he was going to open a rim show there in houston....he was a cool as dude.....he would always hook me up at the rim shop....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lets have a moment of slience for mikes potna!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 27 2007, 12:49 PM~7785904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aight moments over.. 


now wheres my mailbox puto?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 11:42 AM~7786202
> *
> aight moments over..
> now wheres my mailbox puto?
> *


striping it right now..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2007, 01:47 PM~7786231
> *striping it right now..
> *


PERV..dont do nothing to my mailbox.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 11:47 AM~7786234
> *PERV..dont do nothing to my mailbox.
> *


2 late


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 11:42 AM~7786202
> *:loco:
> 
> *


i was just kidding :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2007, 02:02 PM~7786317
> *i was just kidding  :uh:
> *


i wasn't


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2007, 01:07 PM~7786022
> *its right around the corner from shut the fuck up ave, and across the street from china tu madre blvd.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: but isnt it "chinga"?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 03:04 PM~7786683
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  but isnt it "chinga"?
> *


 you're asian remember..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 03:09 PM~7786719
> *you're asian remember..
> 
> 
> *


who the fuck told?! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 03:10 PM~7786726
> *then he would say dayton. :0
> *


daytons come from ohio. not china.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 03:11 PM~7786730
> *daytons come from ohio. not china.
> *


replied on what you edited.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 03:11 PM~7786730
> *daytons come from ohio. not china.
> *


no, your "daytons" come from china. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 03:12 PM~7786745
> *no, your "daytons" come from china.  :biggrin:
> *


your momma come from china


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 27 2007, 01:10 PM~7786042
> *my homie was shot and killed there not too long ago......
> 
> RIP Mike Gutierrez :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


and a dozen or so ppl got stabbed, shot, or beat down at that fuckin club.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 03:14 PM~7786754
> *your momma come from china
> *


so?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 03:15 PM~7786769
> *so?
> *


just saying


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 03:17 PM~7786785
> *just saying
> *


ok then.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 03:28 PM~7786848
> *ok then.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 27 2007, 03:37 PM~7786898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2007, 03:38 PM~7786904
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


you learn well grasshopper


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

very


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

indeed


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hay gueyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 27 2007, 04:46 PM~7787604
> *very
> *



ok


----------



## badwayz30 (Mar 9, 2007)

Anybody from houston or san antonio know any good shops? I know usa motor sports and shorty's. How is the turn around for a 2 pump and full frame wrap on a 95 fleet?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :0 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Q~Vole Houstone!!*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Apr 27 2007, 10:03 PM~7789362
> *Anybody from houston or san antonio know any good shops? I know usa motor sports and shorty's. How is the turn around for a 2 pump and full frame wrap on a 95 fleet?
> *


either place take a cupople of weeks im sure .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2007, 06:04 AM~7790597
> *either place take a cupople of weeks im sure .
> *


x2.. 

theres also marcustoms. not as well know in da game..but does good work from what i hear.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll fkrs wake up.. i'm bored..entertain me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2007, 06:04 AM~7790597
> *either place take a cupople of weeks im sure .
> *


couple of weeks.....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: try a couple of months


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 27 2007, 02:07 PM~7787045
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badwayz30_@Apr 27 2007, 11:03 PM~7789362
> *Anybody from houston or san antonio know any good shops? I know usa motor sports and shorty's. How is the turn around for a 2 pump and full frame wrap on a 95 fleet?
> *


heres a 94 fully wrapped chasis.. $1200 + shipping.. or pickup.. save you time and probably $. you can probably part whats left of the body and make some of that back. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=334700


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Spring Branch Car Show...

If anyone is going who knows my number can you call me and give me directions please...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 28 2007, 06:51 AM~7790683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam like that huh..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 28 2007, 11:36 AM~7791337
> *Spring Branch Car Show...
> 
> If anyone is going who knows my number can you call me and give me directions please...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2007, 12:15 PM~7791482
> *yes marcustoms does extremely high quality work i my opinion . im sure he has a waitig list  but well worth it and its not the same old set up eeryone else has had
> http://www.marcustoms.com/
> dam like that huh..
> *


not dogging anyones shop or anything but thats alot of work not including the people in front of you...you gotta think disasembly from body from the frame....motor and trany from the frame...cutting paterens.....cutting metal...preping frame......welding metal......grinding welds......the reassembly..so if someone says couple weeks just plan on it being out for awhile....so you are not dissapionted


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?










huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2007, 12:15 PM~7791482
> *yes marcustoms does extremely high quality work i my opinion . im sure he has a waitig list  but well worth it and its not the same old set up eeryone else has had
> http://www.marcustoms.com/
> dam like that huh..
> *


. stupid to think any shop could have you in/out in just a couple of week for a full frame wrap. like slim said..theres the wait time.. then full frame wrap ain't easy to pull off in few weeks..unless you put all customers on hold and have whole crew on one car.. but thats not smart business move.. have too long of a wait time,customers go elsewhere.. 

ok..i'm done


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 28 2007, 12:06 PM~7791776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive always been told by evry shop quoted me a price and told me around a mont but could go into two.

and had several shops tell me if i took them a bare frame they can pull it off in a week only metalwork on a full wrap,....shit the guys at pitbull hydraulics on here say to do a full wrap on bare frame busting ass in 3-5 days.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2007, 04:38 PM~7792686
> *
> :0  how much shipped?
> *




a lot.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 28 2007, 04:40 PM~7792695
> *a lot.
> 
> 
> *


it has no mouldings :thumbsdown: cautious of bondo bucket.

you gonna change your user name to eastcoast60 now?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2007, 04:59 PM~7792759
> *it has no mouldings :thumbsdown: cautious of bondo bucket.
> 
> you gonna change your user name to eastcoast60 now?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FocusSS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 28 2007, 05:25 PM~7792879
> *FocusSS
> *


already


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

I would like to thank Raul from Playerz Paradise for helping me out today! My brakes went out on the way to the Spring Branch Car Show and he helped out with tools and fixing my brake problem at his casa! Good people! Thanks again! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man had fun at hallabaloos tonight......david lee was jammin....cathy is drunk and my homie ernesto's wife is so throwed.....she can't even see straight...pics coming soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2007, 02:08 AM~7795100
> *man had fun at hallabaloos tonight......david lee was jammin....cathy is drunk and my homie ernesto's wife is so throwed.....she can't even see straight...pics coming soon.... :biggrin:
> *


groupie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

because i want the mailman to know i'm lowridin'


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 11:28 AM~7796504
> *because i want the mailman to know i'm lowridin'
> 
> 
> ...


Should have put a IMPALA SS sticker on the sides of it. 









:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 01:07 PM~7796712
> *Should have put a IMPALA SS sticker on the sides of it.
> :uh:
> *


shoulda.. but i dont do stickers.. like you had on back window of your 64.. 


ok, thanks for playin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

haternation.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 29 2007, 01:24 PM~7796788
> *haternation.com
> *


not hating..motiv..... no wait.. yeah, this just plane hatin.. but fk em, he did have sticker on back of that 64.. foolish


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 12:27 PM~7796801
> *not hating..motiv.....  no wait..    yeah, this just plane hatin..  but fk em, he did have sticker on back of that 64..    foolish
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats painted on by sic kustoms.. no sticker there.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 12:56 PM~7796945
> *thats painted on.. no sticker there.
> 
> 
> *



was not talking bout stickers. talkin bout fraud ass impalas. on 20s+


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what else u wanna dig up?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 12:59 PM~7796959
> *what else u wanna dig up?
> *


dig up? lol not hating just motivating.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 01:07 PM~7796712
> *Should have put a IMPALA SS not talking bout stickers. talkin bout fraud ass impalas. on 20s+
> *


:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 02:00 PM~7796962
> *dig up? lol not hating just motivating.....
> *


and only thing fraud was your impala.. remember that ugly azz thing. had it parked on side of garland like it was suppose to turn heads of people driving by.. use to pass by that ugly thing like 97239472813 times a week. had more dingz then a chinese phone book. and wasn't it primered most the time you had it? and four door? always talkin about hitting corners.. shoulda been hitting the dents out.

and what ever happen to it.. is that what ya'll turned into a bbq pit?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:07 PM~7797001
> *and only thing fraud was your impala..  remember that ugly azz thing.  had it parked on side of garland like it was suppose to turn heads of people driving by..  use to pass by that ugly thing like 97239472813 times a week.  had more dingz then a chinese phone book.  and wasn't it primered most the time you had it?  and four door?    always talkin about hitting corners.. shoulda been hitting the dents out.
> 
> and what ever happen to it.. is that what ya'll turned into a bbq pit?
> *


nah pits a 63 HT, and mines had no dents. 

and nothing fraud about it. it was 1964 impala .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 02:11 PM~7797024
> *nah pits a 63 HT, and mines had no dents.
> 
> and nothing fraud about it. it was 1964 impala .
> *


that bitch had buncha dents and primered everytime i saw it..and a fk'n ghetto azz sticker on back window. fk, i thought car was broke down there. and fk a 4 door.. might as well have been a biscayne


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:14 PM~7797033
> *that bitch had buncha dents and primered everytime i saw it..and a fk'n ghetto azz sticker on back window.    fk, i thought car was broke down there.  and fk a 4 door..  might as well have been a biscayne
> *


nope no dents. ran real good too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 02:14 PM~7797037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its way cleaner then your 64 ever was.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:15 PM~7797047
> *its way cleaner then your 64 ever was.
> *


thats fo dam sho!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..and did ya'll make that.. or is that the same one houston society had years ago?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:16 PM~7797056
> *oh..and did ya'll make that.. or is that the same one houston society had years ago?
> *


 its a 63 2 door hard top

they have a 4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..so ya'll didnt wanna jock them exactly huh.. thought they'd go with different year. smooth move. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:18 PM~7797066
> *oh..so ya'll didnt wanna jock them exactly huh.. thought they'd go with different year.    smooth move.  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

whats fk'd up.. is i think that is the case.. in meeting you probably said "naw.. they gonna say we jockin em if we do a 64 pit.. so lets do a 63.. be different"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 02:20 PM~7797071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


guess i shut you up, if all you could do is change subject.. and i if thats worse insult you have for me.. guess i'm doing aight..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:20 PM~7797077
> *whats fk'd up.. is i think that is the case..  in meeting you probably said "naw.. they gonna say we jockin em if we do a 64 pit..  so lets do a 63..  be different"
> *


:yes: and there is also a 61, next time ya see it put come get you a plato of fajita


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 02:22 PM~7797086
> *:yes: and there is also a 61, next time ya see it put come get you a plato of fajita
> *


naw.. gonna build my own pit.. that way you go home with no trophys.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:22 PM~7797083
> *guess i shut you up, if all you could do is change subject..  and i if thats worse insult you have for me.. guess i'm doing aight..
> *


yeah ya are, aint seenem up close but look like some decent cars youve built.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:23 PM~7797095
> *naw..  gonna build my own pit..  that way you go home with no trophys.
> *


gangsta


and fk a trophy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 02:24 PM~7797096
> *yeah ya are, aint seenem up close but look like some decent cars youve built.
> *


pussy.. i'm just gettin in full hate mode.. and you wanna throw in towel, queer.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:25 PM~7797105
> *pussy..  i'm just gettin in full hate mode.. and you wanna throw in towel, queer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and you wanna see my cars up close.. you can usually catch me at palace inn on s.wayside..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:27 PM~7797113
> *and you wanna see my cars up close..  you can usually catch me at palace inn on s.wayside..
> *


ive kicked it there too, are the suites nice?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

suites? i don't even get a room.. its like $20 for 4 hours.. kinda steep.. i just get bj's in back seat of ride.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 01:31 PM~7797134
> *suites? i don't even get a room..  its like $20 for 4 hours.. kinda steep..  i just get bj's in back seat of ride :0 .
> *



:0 then just rinse off in the lil fountain


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 12:14 PM~7797037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass pit we got


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Apr 29 2007, 02:18 PM~7797330
> *clean ass pit we got
> *


Its allright.  there are plenty nicer ones.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hater


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Apr 29 2007, 03:18 PM~7797330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got some blue glue on chips, for those chinaz on there, that i'll donate to the cause. just remember to fix a ***** a plate next time ya'll grill something up.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 04:54 PM~7797726
> *i got some blue glue on chips, for those chinaz on there, that i'll donate to the cause.  just remember to fix a ***** a plate next time ya'll grill something up.
> *


well i got the fire for that grill.......








almost done suckaaaaas


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 29 2007, 03:45 PM~7797686
> *hater
> *


Only on the weekends.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 03:54 PM~7797726
> *i got some blue glue on chips, for those chinaz on there, that i'll donate to the cause.  just remember to fix a ***** a plate next time ya'll grill something up.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2007, 03:59 PM~7797745
> *well i got the fire for that grill.......
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh wee. Lookin sharp.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2007, 04:59 PM~7797745
> *well i got the fire for that grill.......
> 
> 
> ...


  gonna start callin u da "fire cheif"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

new lower price.. and dust covers are no longer available. 

no trades, no payment plans.. i aint da damn pawn shop..come with cash! 

FOR SALE: 22" limited 357's (aka choppaz, blades, fake brabus..wtf ever).. with tires 265/35x22.. no more then 6 months old.. 15 hole universal. and hurry up.. go ask for a loan.. if you need to.. gonna go quick at this price. (dust covers no longer available)

$1600


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 04:24 PM~7797820
> *  gonna start callin u da "fire cheif"
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Oh man!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 05:24 PM~7797820
> *  gonna start callin u da "fire cheif"
> 
> 
> ...


think ima get me some all red beacons like that ima be the lowrider police writin ****** tickets for havin snow in they displays and its 80 degree weather...***** that still rollin suprems....spray painted undercarrage(anyting other than black) you gettin a ticket....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2007, 05:50 PM~7797938
> *think ima get me some all red beacons like that ima be the lowrider police writin ****** tickets for havin snow in they displays and its 80 degree weather...***** that still rollin suprems....spray painted undercarrage(anyting other than black) you gettin a ticket....
> *


then i'll do this.. then when cops try to bust up a chill spot, we'll get out and say we got it covered. gangsta!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin just called me from walmart.. asked if i wanted some chanklas. man needs to leave da rock alone.


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

whtas up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2007, 12:08 AM~7795100
> *man had fun at hallabaloos tonight......david lee was jammin....cathy is drunk and my homie ernesto's wife is so throwed.....she can't even see straight...pics coming soon.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: just got back from SA, jay and los desperadoz were also jammin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fun


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 12:28 PM~7796504
> *because i want the mailman to know i'm lowridin'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2007, 10:09 PM~7799819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


boy up to no good


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2007, 09:09 PM~7799819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What would be the reason for you to remove your suspension..hmmmm....I wonder


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2007, 04:59 PM~7797745
> *well i got the fire for that grill.......
> 
> 
> ...


looks good slim.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 29 2007, 11:23 PM~7800003
> *What would be the reason for you to remove your suspension..hmmmm....I wonder
> *


donk'n out da linC


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2007, 11:28 PM~7800071
> *looks good slim.
> *


 thankx homie pulled a 40 inch skytop out of a lincon at the junk yard.......im leanin real hard twards the back seat


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

gotta be at work on a monday  now i really aint gonno do shit......callin me on my day off .


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2007, 02:08 AM~7795100
> *man had fun at hallabaloos tonight......david lee was jammin....cathy is drunk and my homie ernesto's wife is so throwed.....she can't even see straight...pics coming soon.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2007, 01:52 PM~7796918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

_*SLOWNED!*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 02:07 PM~7797001
> *and only thing fraud was your impala..  remember that ugly azz thing.  had it parked on side of garland like it was suppose to turn heads of people driving by..  use to pass by that ugly thing like 97239472813 times a week.  had more dingz then a chinese phone book.  and wasn't it primered most the time you had it?  and four door?    always talkin about hitting corners.. shoulda been hitting the dents out.
> 
> and what ever happen to it.. is that what ya'll turned into a bbq pit?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 29 2007, 06:07 PM~7798020
> *latin just called me from walmart.. asked if i wanted some chanklas.    man needs to leave da rock alone.
> *


got a pair of winos mayne. wal-mart by the dogtrack. :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 05:43 AM~7801426
> *got a pair of winos mayne.  wal-mart by the dogtrack.  :biggrin:
> *



Saw you rolling, pimping on I-10 towards S.A. friday night.....honked horn, you turned like "who is this ******* honking at"...


:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 06:24 AM~7801380
> *
> *


You buy the elco too?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 30 2007, 07:58 AM~7801455
> *Saw you rolling, pimping on I-10 towards S.A. friday night.....honked horn, you turned like "who is this ******* honking at"...
> :biggrin:
> *


Yep, picked this up. Heard the horn and saw you, didn't recognize you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 30 2007, 07:59 AM~7801459
> *You buy the elco too?
> *


Nah, picked up a clean regal.  :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 06:01 AM~7801467
> *Yep, picked this up.  Heard the horn and saw you, didn't recognize you.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks super clean.....and nice tags :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 30 2007, 08:03 AM~7801472
> *Looks super clean.....and nice tags  :biggrin:
> *


Interior, engine, trunk, vinyl top are mint. body has a couple of minor blemishes.

Just rims on my malibu, but not a lowrider.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Seen that. That elco still around ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 30 2007, 08:08 AM~7801480
> *Seen that. That elco still around ?
> *


passed it on to an old man from the clear lake area. saw him rolling it down 45 south yesterday on a towdolly. he got a good deal on it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 07:04 AM~7801475
> *Interior, engine, trunk, vinyl top are mint.  body has a couple of minor blemishes.
> 
> Just rims on my malibu, but not a lowrider.
> ...



nice regal homie.....but that malibu is the shit.....looks real good.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 09:13 AM~7801683
> *nice regal homie.....but that malibu is the shit.....looks real good.....
> *


thanks, went to buy some spark plugs yesterday, old man stopped to look at it and was saying he had one yada yada yada yada, then said "how much?" said not for sale.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Tellem 12k ***** where the green.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Any pics from the Players Paradise car show sat?? I had something come up and didnt make it till it was just about over


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 09:19 AM~7801702
> *Any pics from the Players Paradise car show sat?? I had something come up and didnt make it till it was just about over
> *


got there late, took camera, didn't take any.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 09:20 AM~7801710
> *got there late, took camera, didn't take any.
> *


sux


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 09:26 AM~7801749
> *sux
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 09:57 AM~7801890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Goodtimer is whoopin yo ass :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 10:07 AM~7801933
> *looks like Goodtimer is whoopin yo ass :0
> *


he can't feel the chingasos due to that big mustachio absorbin' the pain


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 09:43 AM~7801824
> *A black folk was driving it.  had neon lights underneath also.  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


anyone seen this off 290?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma do same thing with duct tape, for that race car look.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2007, 09:32 AM~7802075
> *:happysad:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 10:33 AM~7802084
> *:uh:
> *


long distance relationship not working out?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 09:34 AM~7802089
> *long distance relationship not working out?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 09:33 AM~7802084
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2007, 09:35 AM~7802101
> *:angry:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 09:34 AM~7802089
> *long distance relationship not working out?
> *


i dont deal with those kinda things. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 10:34 AM~7802096
> *:dunno:
> *


yeah.. happens like that.. next thing you know, an asian dude comes along and does some casanova type smooth talkin, and next thing you know your sanch is having someone else lay pipe.. namean.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 09:36 AM~7802109
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 09:37 AM~7802119
> *yeah.. happens like that..  next thing you know, an asian dude comes along and does some casanova type smooth talkin, and next thing you know your sanch is having someone else lay pipe.. namean.
> *


who told you all that. :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2007, 10:38 AM~7802126
> *who told you all that. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


thats word on da street. got email from chismelows, he knows everything going on.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 10:38 AM~7802133
> *thats word on da street.    got email from chismelows, he knows everything going on.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: HOUSTONECOCHINA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *HOUSTONECOCHINA* 

:0 she's here.. ya'll in trouble now.. all that bad talkin ya'll did.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 09:38 AM~7802133
> *thats word on da street.    got email from chismelows, he knows everything going on.
> *


fkin john!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2007, 10:41 AM~7802154
> *fkin john!!! :roflmao:
> *


[email protected]$ta! 



and i was j/k.. i blocked chismelow's emails, cause i dont like chisme. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 29 2006, 01:15 PM~6271429
> *I WILL DEFINATLEY BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 09:42 AM~7802162
> *[email protected]$ta!
> and i was j/k..    i blocked chismelow's emails, cause i dont like chisme.  :biggrin:
> *


uh huh....rrriiigghhhttt. :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

beat me to it..


and maybe i should PM her.. see if she change her mind about letting me hit.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 10:20 AM~7801997
> *he can't feel the chingasos due to that big mustachio absorbin' the pain
> *


the ''standalone'' stash :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 09:45 AM~7802187
> *beat me to it..
> and maybe i should PM her..  see if she change her mind about letting me hit.
> *


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 10:46 AM~7802190
> *the ''standalone'' stash :biggrin:
> *


you can call her tastefully topless all day, but if she aint wearing pumps, she just a bare foot hooka in my book.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 10:45 AM~7802187
> *beat me to it..
> and maybe i should PM her..  see if she change her mind about letting me hit.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

diclamer: No email where sent regarding the failing long distance relationship between Ellie and Monica.....thank you













































only phone calls where made :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 30 2007, 10:49 AM~7802219
> *diclamer: No email where sent regarding the failing long distance relationship between Ellie and Monica.....thank you
> only phone calls where made   :biggrin:
> *


funny this is.. i bet thats true.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 30 2007, 09:49 AM~7802219
> *diclamer: No email where sent regarding the failing long distance relationship between Ellie and Monica.....thank you
> only phone calls where made  :biggrin:
> *



mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 30 2007, 09:49 AM~7802219
> *diclamer: No email where sent regarding the failing long distance relationship between Ellie and Monica.....thank you
> only phone calls where made  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

my phone didn't ring


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 10:52 AM~7802240
> *  my phone didn't ring
> *


mine too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 09:52 AM~7802240
> *  my phone didn't ring
> *



you're not on his fave 5....


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 10:55 AM~7802259
> *you're not on his fave 5....
> :biggrin:
> *


my bad Mary Kone AH


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 09:55 AM~7802263
> *my bad Mary Kone AH
> *


2 los Heras


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 10:54 AM~7802255
> *mine too
> *


yo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 10:55 AM~7802259
> *you're not on his fave 5....
> :biggrin:
> *


my fav 5

baby momma #1
baby momma #2
wings-n-more
pepboys
vanessa (just a booty call)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 30 2007, 10:58 AM~7802278
> *yo
> *


pigpongpingpingpong.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 10:56 AM~7802269
> *2 los Heras
> *


sorry man, you went way down south of the border with that one. let me ask the paisas in the shop what that means. :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 10:00 AM~7802293
> *sorry man, you went way down south of the border with that one.  let me ask the paisas in the shop what that means.  :scrutinize:
> *




:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 10:59 AM~7802285
> *pigpongpingpingpong.com
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 10:46 AM~7802190
> *the ''standalone'' stash :biggrin:
> *


asshole mustache


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 29 2007, 09:47 PM~7799223
> *:thumbsup: just got back from SA, jay and los desperadoz were also jammin
> *


did it start pouring down rain out there? :dunno: I was in SA too Saturday night ... it started raining hard ... then it stopped and it was muggy as hell ... :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 10:13 AM~7802392
> *did it start pouring down rain out there? :dunno: I was in SA too Saturday night ... it started raining hard ... then it stopped and it was muggy as hell ... :thumbsdown:
> *


it was hot up in hallabaloo's too on sat.......man tuesday is the hometown boys and sunny sauceda......they both fkn jam.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 09:13 AM~7802392
> *did it start pouring down rain out there? :dunno: I was in SA too Saturday night ... it started raining hard ... then it stopped and it was muggy as hell ... :thumbsdown:
> *



it did about 10:45pm or so...dat nite and got soaked


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 11:21 AM~7802442
> *it was hot up in hallabaloo's too on sat.......man tuesday is the hometown boys and sunny sauceda......they both fkn jam.....
> *


did you wear one of those tejano hats?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 30 2007, 09:03 AM~7802323
> *asshole mustache
> *



just recognized your car :biggrin:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 10:24 AM~7802463
> *did you wear one of those tejano hats?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: no i didn't......we had a damn good time...too bad you don't like tejano.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 30 2007, 11:21 AM~7802442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tejano sucks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 11:30 AM~7802512
> *:uh:  no i didn't......we had a damn good time...too bad you don't like tejano.... :uh:
> *


? that's fred in the pic from performance art, good people. who said i didn't like tejano music? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tejano is for mojos and wannabe mojos and just to clarify difference...wannabe mojos drive cars instead of trucks, and barely know spanish, and only dress tejano when its go western day.. or to weddings or quencinera's.. where as, real tejano mojo's wear that shyt to grocery store, da bank, car wash..etc etc..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 11:44 AM~7802620
> *tejano is for mojos and wannabe mojos and just to clarify difference...wannabe mojos drive cars instead of trucks, and barely know spanish, and only dress tejano when its go western day.. or to weddings or quencinera's..  where as, real tejano mojo's wear that shyt to grocery store, da bank, car wash..etc etc..
> *


Long point, full of the real mojos.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 09:44 AM~7802620
> *tejano is for mojos and wannabe mojos and just to clarify difference...wannabe mojos drive cars instead of trucks, and barely know spanish, and only dress tejano when its go western day.. or to weddings or quencinera's..  where as, real tejano mojo's wear that shyt to grocery store, da bank, car wash..etc etc..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 30 2007, 09:46 AM~7802631
> *Long point, full of the real mojos.
> *


central american mojos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 30 2007, 11:46 AM~7802631
> *Long point, full of the real mojos.
> *


you should go up to em and say "wuzzzz zapppeninnng?"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 11:44 AM~7802620
> *tejano is for mojos and wannabe mojos and just to clarify difference...wannabe mojos drive cars instead of trucks, and barely know spanish, and only dress tejano when its go western day.. or to weddings or quencinera's..  where as, real tejano mojo's wear that shyt to grocery store, da bank, car wash..etc etc..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 09:13 AM~7802392
> *did it start pouring down rain out there? :dunno: I was in SA too Saturday night ... it started raining hard ... then it stopped and it was muggy as hell ... :thumbsdown:
> *


SO ITS TRUE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 09:44 AM~7802620
> *tejano is for mojos and wannabe mojos and just to clarify difference...wannabe mojos drive cars instead of trucks, and barely know spanish, and only dress tejano when its go western day.. or to weddings or quencinera's..  where as, real tejano mojo's wear that shyt to grocery store, da bank, car wash..etc etc..
> *


i think u hatin cause they dont carry rockies at the big and tall...... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 11:48 AM~7802655
> *you should go up to em and say "wuzzzz zapppeninnng?"
> *


they would be like "que, no habla ingles".


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 12:08 PM~7802762
> *i think u hatin cause they dont carry rockies at the big and tall...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 12:08 PM~7802762
> *i think u hatin cause they dont carry rockies at the big and tall...... :biggrin:
> *


hardy har har..good one.. you o' han solo actin azz..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 10:20 AM~7802843
> *hardy har har..good one.. you o' han solo actin azz..
> *


hey i shop at the big and tall get all my shirts 2xlt...  ...thats Darth Maul actin azz..lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up G....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 12:31 PM~7802904
> *wut up G....
> *


here at the office.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 10:32 AM~7802909
> *here at the office.
> *


ha....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 12:34 PM~7802918
> *ha....
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 11:41 AM~7802945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 12:41 PM~7802945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 01:01 PM~7803069
> *mest up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 01:01 PM~7803069
> *mest up
> *


X2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2007, 12:01 PM~7802711
> *SO ITS TRUE
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 01:33 PM~7803219
> *yeah ... and rap is for black people :uh: ... Migga is a mexican that only listens to rap and acts like their black, can't speak spanish and only claims to be hispanic when its time to grub it down on some arroz, frijoles and tortillas :uh:
> *


i like all kinds of music.. rap,gangsta, booty, screw.. you know.. all kinds. 

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 01:42 PM~7803297
> *i like all kinds of music..    rap,gangsta, booty, screw.. you know.. all kinds.
> 
> :uh:
> *


don't hate on your people ... love them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh.. deleted post.. you aint right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 01:33 PM~7803219
> *yeah ... and rap is for black people  :uh:  ... Migga is a mexican that only listens to rap and acts like their black, can't speak spanish and only claims to be hispanic when its time to grub it down on some arroz, frijoles and tortillas  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OWNED 1.01


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 01:43 PM~7803314
> *don't hate on your people ... love them
> *


only say all that about tejano and mojos.. cause it cracks me up to see latin and slo..and few others get all butt hurt.. tejano just aint my thing.. only spanish i like is salsa/morgena and bachata. beyond that rap, and 60-70's r&b..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 01:44 PM~7803321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> OWNED 1.01
> *


 :uh: it wasn't even funny.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 01:43 PM~7803314
> *don't hate on your people ... love them
> *


i love everybody. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 01:46 PM~7803335
> *only say all that about tejano and mojos..  cause it cracks me up to see latin and slo..and few others get all butt hurt..      tejano just aint my thing.. only spanish i like is salsa/morgena and bachata.  beyond that rap, and 60-70's r&b..
> *


? nga, i never get butthurt. did i delete you off my myspace?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'd like to see what snyper99 has to say about his primo.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cochina still aint replied to my PM. :angry:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 11:46 AM~7803335
> *only say all that about tejano and mojos..  cause it cracks me up to see latin and slo..and few others get all butt hurt..      tejano just aint my thing.. only spanish i like is salsa/morgena and bachata.  beyond that rap, and 60-70's r&b..
> *


What type of music is morgena??? :dunno: just wondering.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 30 2007, 01:58 PM~7803407
> *What type of music is morgena??? :dunno:  just wondering.
> *


its for bad azz,lowridin, pistol packin, type miggaz, that can't spell morenga


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 30 2007, 01:58 PM~7803407
> *What type of music is morgena??? :dunno:  just wondering.
> *


i think he means merengue. i just don't picture sixty8imp listening that that.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 01:49 PM~7803359
> *?  nga, i never get butthurt.  did i delete you off my myspace?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


I was about to say ... those two are completely opposite ends of the spectrum from each othere!! snyper99 is cool people


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 02:03 PM~7803434
> *I was about to say ... those two are completely opposite ends of the spectrum from each othere!!  snyper99 is cool people
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 11:34 AM~7803226
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 02:03 PM~7803434
> *I was about to say ... those two are completely opposite ends of the spectrum from each othere!!  snyper99 is cool people
> *


yeah.. he is.. but guess i aint :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2007, 02:06 PM~7803452
> *
> *


:dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 02:11 PM~7803477
> *yeah.. he is..       but guess i aint     :angry:
> *


I guess you're alright Danny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 02:13 PM~7803494
> *I guess you're alright Danny
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 02:13 PM~7803496
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 12:03 PM~7803433
> *i think he means merengue.  i just don't picture sixty8imp listening that that.
> *



AAhhh.... merengue.... yeah definately not for bad azz,lowridin, pistol packin, chicken wing eating type miggaz.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 30 2007, 02:19 PM~7803536
> *AAhhh.... merengue.... yeah definately not for bad azz,lowridin, pistol packin, chicken wing eating type miggaz.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 02:14 PM~7803504
> *:loco:
> *


when i'm off my meds.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 30 2007, 02:12 PM~7803486
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 30 2007, 02:19 PM~7803536
> *AAhhh.... merengue.... yeah definately not for bad azz,lowridin, pistol packin, chicken wing eating type miggaz.
> *


hater


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 12:19 PM~7803541
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: what? it's true........... is like seing a tattoed up, pant sagging, bandana wearing, hood repping homie listening to nsync or the backstreet boys.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 30 2007, 02:22 PM~7803567
> *:dunno: what? it's true........... is like seing a tattoed up, pant sagging, bandana wearing, hood repping homie listening to nsync or the backstreet boys.
> *


i know, never heard of someone in the vatozone that listens to that. i get tons of it from dj cubanito but it mostly goes into bins, especially all that regayton.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 12:24 PM~7803574
> *i know, never heard of someone in the vatozone that listens to that.  i get tons of it from dj cubanito but it mostly goes into bins, especially all that regayton.
> *



yeah, not really feeling it. I used to listen to most spanish rap/reaggae from the early to mid '90s when it was still underground and called Reggaespañol....... most of the songs were straight up remakes of dancehall jams into spanish. Clean beats and lyrics that made sense..... not the mensadas they play now.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 02:20 PM~7803549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: wut up B money?! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up man, how's the car club going? how many members do you have now? any pics of your '86 regal?

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: low 86 regal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 03:04 PM~7803866
> *what's up man, how's the car club going?  how many members do you have now?  any pics of your '86 regal?
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 01:04 PM~7803866
> *what's up man, how's the car club going?  how many members do you have now?  any pics of your '86 regal?
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca+Apr 30 2007, 03:19 PM~7803965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 08:04 AM~7801475
> *Interior, engine, trunk, vinyl top are mint.  body has a couple of minor blemishes.
> 
> Just rims on my malibu, but not a lowrider.
> ...


hey car looked clean mayne...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 03:26 PM~7804018
> *hey car looked clean mayne...
> *


Thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 02:35 PM~7804102
> *Thanks
> *



cuanto quieres por el mali?!

bish is clean...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 30 2007, 10:34 AM~7802553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ......that's fked up....hahaha....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 03:37 PM~7804128
> *cuanto quieres por el mali?!
> *


no se vende


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 03:37 PM~7804132
> *no se vende
> *


everything has a price :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:37 PM~7804131
> *don't see a pic there homie....i thought you didn't like tejano...sorry....
> *


between me & snyper99 we could open one hell of a tejano/conjunto radio station with all the music we have.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say john.....horacio's new shop is tight man....much better than the old one....you can actually walk around in this one...haha... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 30 2007, 01:24 PM~7804004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 03:38 PM~7804149
> *everything has a price  :biggrin:
> *


not that one :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 02:37 PM~7804132
> *no se vende
> *


 :uh: 
I dont believe that...


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:39 PM~7804153
> *say john.....horacio's new shop is tight man....much better than the old one....you can actually walk around in this one...haha... :biggrin:
> *


damm when did u go by?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 30 2007, 02:39 PM~7804151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give it a few months..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 03:40 PM~7804166
> *damm when did u go by?
> *


where's it located at now?


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 03:41 PM~7804179
> *where's it located at now?
> *


in stafford still off of 5th moved into a warehouse


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:40 PM~7804173
> *pos hook a meskin up with some cd's putoso.....
> 
> give it a few months..... :biggrin:
> *


ok on the cds. he'll wait a lot longer than a few months unless someone offers me a decent '67 chevelle.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 02:40 PM~7804166
> *damm when did u go by?
> *



sat....in stafford....chillin....went to see the 65 too.....sick life just chillin in the driveway....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 03:41 PM~7804185
> *in stafford still off of 5th moved into a warehouse
> *


in those old warehouses? where i went that one time to buy 12" records at???


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:42 PM~7804199
> *sat....in stafford....chillin....went to see the 65 too.....sick life just chillin in the driveway....
> *


yeah what time did u go by? i was prob at the show when u came through....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 30 2007, 02:41 PM~7804179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no quieres nada buey....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 03:43 PM~7804206
> *yeah what time did u go by? i was prob at the show when u came through....
> *


you were.


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 03:43 PM~7804203
> *in those old warehouses?  where i went that one time to buy 12" records at???
> *


naw off of 5th and staffordshire....u went to the blue warehouses right?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 03:44 PM~7804219
> *naw off of 5th and staffordshire....u went to the blue warehouses right?
> *


yeah blue ones.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 02:43 PM~7804206
> *yeah what time did u go by? i was prob at the show when u came through....
> *


bout 4 or so.....latin called and told me the show was over....so we just headed to the hotel....then to papasito's to eat.....then got ready to go out.....


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:44 PM~7804225
> *bout 4 or so.....latin called and told me the show was over....so we just headed to the hotel....then to papasito's to eat.....then got ready to go out.....
> *


did u get the pinata?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:44 PM~7804225
> *bout 4 or so.....latin called and told me the show was over....so we just headed to the hotel....then to papasito's to eat.....then got ready to go out.....
> *


i called you at 4:40 when shortdog & me were leaving. it was a hot moffuga out there.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production+Apr 30 2007, 02:45 PM~7804230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah it was pretty hot and humid......my boy's interior is gonna be tight.....sending my seats to get done soon....and some chrome.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:47 PM~7804248
> *si
> 
> yeah it was pretty hot and humid......my boy's interior is gonna be tight.....sending my seats to get done soon....and some chrome.... :biggrin:
> *


that pinata was too funny....why did u get it made to look like danny holding a bottle of syrup......i couldnt stop laughing :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 01:39 PM~7804161
> *:uh:
> I dont believe that...
> *


me either.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 30 2007, 03:47 PM~7804248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PICS? Need a pinata for my girls son. bday in 3 weeks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 30 2007, 03:48 PM~7804261
> *me either.
> *


that bish is locked up along with the regal & grand nat'. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 02:48 PM~7804254
> *that pinata was too funny....why did u get it made to look like danny holding a bottle of syrup......i couldnt stop laughing :biggrin:
> *


cause we needed a BIG pinata......we just requested it not be full of shit like him so we could put candy and toys in it...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 03:39 PM~7804151
> *between me & snyper99 we could open one hell of a tejano/conjunto radio station with all the music we have.
> *


ya'll probaby be only ones listening to it.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 01:49 PM~7804279
> *that bish is locked up along with the regal & grand nat'.  :biggrin:
> *


uffin:
mexican Jay Leno with all those vehicles.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:50 PM~7804284
> *cause we needed a BIG pinata......we just requested it not be full of shit like him so we could put candy and toys in it...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 30 2007, 03:51 PM~7804290
> *uffin:
> mexican Jay Leno with all those vehicles.
> *


that's what my girl said


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:50 PM~7804284
> *cause we needed a BIG pinata......we just requested it not be full of shit like him so we could put candy and toys in it...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 02:49 PM~7804266
> *PICS?
> PICS?  Need a pinata for my girls son.  bday in 3 weeks.
> *


VELIA'S PINATAS....on studemont.....she does good work....just tell her what you want and she's puts it down.....been going to her for 6 yrs now.....john saw that king kong one i bought for mijo's party last yr.....bish was huge...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 01:52 PM~7804299
> *that's what my girl said
> *


hahaha
pinche latin.

serio let me know if you ever wanna get rid of the 'bu.
i'm down to go to houstone to pick it up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:52 PM~7804301
> *VELIA'S PINATAS....on studemont.....she does good work....just tell her what you want and she's puts it down.....been going to her for 6 yrs now.....john saw that king kong one i bought for mijo's party last yr.....bish was huge...
> *


PM ME HER #


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 03:52 PM~7804301
> *VELIA'S PINATAS....on studemont.....she does good work....just tell her what you want and she's puts it down.....been going to her for 6 yrs now.....john saw that king kong one i bought for mijo's party last yr.....bish was huge...
> *


had to strap that bish to the top of the truck lol


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 01:52 PM~7804301
> *VELIA'S PINATAS....on studemont.....she does good work....just tell her what you want and she's puts it down.....been going to her for 6 yrs now.....john saw that king kong one i bought for mijo's party last yr.....bish was huge...
> *


the pinata or velia? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 30 2007, 03:54 PM~7804315
> *the pinata or velia? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 03:57 PM~7804351
> *mest up
> *


x2


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Apr 30 2007, 01:57 PM~7804351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.
no one in tejas has a sense of humor


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 30 2007, 03:01 PM~7804384
> *wow.
> no one in tejas has a sense of humor
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 30 2007, 04:01 PM~7804384
> *wow.
> no one in tejas has a sense of humor
> *


she'll make a pinata of your frankenstein ass and voodoo your life. hno:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

:biggrin: mac2lac...check ur pm 's fool


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 02:03 PM~7804416
> *she'll make a pinata of your frankenstein ass and voodoo your life.  hno:
> *


she'd make a pinata of your hobbit ass you short mu'fucka. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 30 2007, 04:06 PM~7804432
> *she'd make a pinata of your hobbit ass you short mu'fucka.  :cheesy:
> *


it's ok, it would be full of chit. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 30 2007, 03:06 PM~7804432
> *she'd make a pinata of your hobbit ass you short mu'fucka.  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** said hobbit......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 04:09 PM~7804461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ***** said hobbit......
> *


we are the same height bish! :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:07 PM~7804442
> *it's ok, it would be full of chit.  :cheesy:
> *


fool.. who you laughin at for being short? don't your wifey got a couple inches on you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 04:09 PM~7804472
> *fool.. who you laughin at for being short?    don't your wifey got a couple inches on you?
> *


no, she's 5'-6"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 03:09 PM~7804471
> *we are the same height bish!  :twak:
> *



still....***** didn't call me hobbit....hahahaha.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:10 PM~7804479
> *no, she's 5'-6"
> *


oh. ok he better hope she never wears heels..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hobbitnation.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 04:11 PM~7804481
> *still....***** didn't call me hobbit....hahahaha.....
> *


ok lord of the chinas :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 03:12 PM~7804490
> *ok lord of the chinas  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 30 2007, 02:07 PM~7804442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 02:13 PM~7804499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn like 1/2 of the peeps on the houston lowrider thread are gonna be kicked off.
:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 04:13 PM~7804499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot about being able to fit in the ride fatass. :twak: 

if i saw your ass getting on a roller coaster, i'd have to pass since the bish wouldn't get uphill


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:15 PM~7804521
> *you forgot about being able to fit in the ride fatass.  :twak:
> 
> if i saw your ass getting on a roller coaster, i'd have to pass since the bish wouldn't get uphill
> *


i'm skurred of roller coasters. hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 04:17 PM~7804549
> *i'm skurred of roller coasters.  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 03:15 PM~7804521
> *you forgot about being able to fit in the ride fatass.  :twak:
> 
> if i saw your ass getting on a roller coaster, i'd have to pass since the bish wouldn't get uphill
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 30 2007, 02:15 PM~7804521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only rode 1 once.. when i was 13.. to skurred to ride one again.

reminds me.. ran into an old skoo LCL at pepboys other day.. man still mad about sqwobbles we had back in 8th grade. talkin about he wanna box again.. mannnn.. and i thought i had issues.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 04:22 PM~7804594
> *only rode 1 once.. when i was 13..  to skurred to ride one again.
> 
> reminds me..  ran into an old skoo LCL at pepboys other day..  man still mad about sqwobbles we had back in 8th grade.  talkin about  he wanna box again..  mannnn..    and i thought i had issues.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what was that movie where someone had to confront their bully? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:24 PM~7804613
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what was that movie where someone had to confront their bully?  LOL
> *


the bully?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 04:26 PM~7804623
> *the bully?
> *


don't remember the movie, could have been a show where this one guy got into fights/picked on by a bigger fella and ran into him years later.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and use to get into it all da time at hugos after skoo at edison. mostly fighting with Los Crazy Lazyz (yeah.. LCL's..) all da time. maybe cause i hated mojos? i dunno.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:27 PM~7804632
> *don't remember the movie, could have been a show where this one guy got into fights/picked on by a bigger fella and ran into him years later.
> *


with tom arnold? if thats one.. think it was "big bully"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 04:29 PM~7804643
> *with tom arnold? if thats one..  think it was "big bully"
> *


that's it. my chick said she's "5'3-5'4" i didn't even know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:30 PM~7804660
> *that's it.  my chick said she's "5'3-5'4"  i didn't even know
> *


alot of things you didnt know about yo gal


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 30 2007, 02:20 PM~7804576
> *:0
> 
> x3
> *


PUTOS!!!!!!!!

JOTOS!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 04:32 PM~7804681
> *alot of things you didnt know about yo gal
> *


this nga. LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 02:32 PM~7804681
> *alot of things you didnt know about yo gal
> *


SHE LIKES THE ALABAMA BLACK SNAKE!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ya valio....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 30 2007, 02:32 PM~7804681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

probably not
but still funny.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey would anybody lift my car 4 a set of brand new 13/7 purple spoke and hub without cuz there in boxs still hit me up if u would


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 30 2007, 05:00 PM~7804901
> *hey would anybody lift my car 4 a set of brand new 13/7 purple spoke and hub without cuz there in boxs still hit me up if u would
> *


I can lift it up on jackes for the rims................... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 02:53 PM~7804850
> *
> *


hey u big bitch.. them spinners are fucked.. 3 are the same. and 1 is different..i got 3 driver sides...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 05:00 PM~7804900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 05:03 PM~7804924
> *hey u big bitch.. them spinners are fucked.. 3 are the same. and  1 is different..i got 3 driver sides...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 30 2007, 05:00 PM~7804900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me for customer service inquires.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2007, 03:03 PM~7804920
> *I can lift it up on jackes for the rims................... :biggrin:
> *


that fuck up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 30 2007, 05:09 PM~7804958
> *that fuck up
> *


I'll be careful with your ride..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey guy i got the set up just need it install the right way 4 the rims


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

so i can start rollin and get tne club name on the street


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 30 2007, 05:14 PM~7804999
> *hey guy i got the set up just need it install the right way 4 the rims
> *


Being honest homie. I don't think that you would find someone to do it for the rims that are purp. Only being there are not many people in Houston who have Purp rides.

It would be better to keep the rims an get the hydro installed on a later date.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

buick regal huh? bet you bought it off this old bald dude with glasses..that said it had "sentimental value"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 05:07 PM~7804946
> *
> pm me for customer service inquires.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche loco


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 05:18 PM~7805029
> *buick regal huh?  bet you bought it off this old bald dude with glasses..that said it had "sentimental value"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i sold an '86 regal last year but it was to krazytoyz brother.  
sold an '87 regal a couple weeks ago to another homeboy. :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up peeps.....


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2007, 03:18 PM~7805026
> *Being honest homie. I don't think that you would find someone to do it for the rims that are purp. Only being there are not many people in Houston who have Purp rides.
> 
> It would be better to keep the rims an get the hydro installed on a later date.
> *


good looking out homie


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:24 PM~7805062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i sold an '86 regal last year but it was to krazytoyz brother.
> sold an '87 regal a couple weeks ago to another homeboy.  :biggrin:
> *


what u got for sale now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:26 PM~7805082
> *what up peeps.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:26 PM~7805082
> *what up peeps.....
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:27 PM~7805091
> *what u got for sale now?
> *


deezzzzzz nuttzzzzzz


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 03:18 PM~7805029
> *buick regal huh?  bet you bought it off this old bald dude with glasses..that said it had "sentimental value"
> *


no got from deer park 4 3 bill and run great


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:27 PM~7805091
> *what u got for sale now?
> *


nothing at the moment. you into montes?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 30 2007, 04:27 PM~7805092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 chillin mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:30 PM~7805114
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> chillin mayne
> *


you bully


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:29 PM~7805109
> *nothing at the moment.  you into montes?
> *


 naw....i sold the regal and just seeing whats out there?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 30 2007, 04:28 PM~7805100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna be ok, i kno that u are having flashbacks...lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone going to ATX this sunday for wego tour show??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:31 PM~7805125
> *naw....i sold the regal and just seeing whats out there?
> *


this one shortdog saw for 1700 o.b.o.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Disturbed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 05:33 PM~7805140
> *anyone going to ATX this sunday for wego tour show??
> *


negative


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 30 2007, 05:27 PM~7805088
> *good looking out homie
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:33 PM~7805143
> *this one shortdog saw for 1700 o.b.o.
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool, ill see whats up. damn were u on tha school bus or what?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 04:34 PM~7805149
> *wuz up Disturbed
> *


what up mayne....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:36 PM~7805179
> *thats cool, ill see whats up. damn were u on tha school bus or what?
> *


Dj shortdog took that pic, works for the city of la porte as a mechanic i think.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:39 PM~7805197
> *Dj shortdog took that pic, works for the city of la porte as a mechanic i think.
> *


oh ok.....oh the malibu is clean and the regal u just got is clean also.....u gonna have to open up "LATIN'S AUTO WORLD".......lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:42 PM~7805219
> *oh ok.....oh the malibu is clean and the regal u just got is clean also.....u gonna have to open up "LATIN'S AUTO WORLD".......lol
> *


thanks, i'm running out of room at home. selling a 327 engine w/tranny tonight to someone for 2 bills to make room in my garage.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:43 PM~7805225
> *thanks, i'm running out of room at home.  selling a 327 engine w/tranny tonight to someone for 2 bills to make room in my garage.
> *


 yea i bet u are....u need to move out in tha country with alot of land for all ur rides...people come over and be like hey u got horse's in those stables, and ur like ummm sort of i have my rides in them...lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ......whats up mayne? so the party still going down this weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:45 PM~7805242
> *yea i bet u are....u need to move out in tha country with alot of land for all ur rides...people come over and be like hey u got horse's in those stables, and ur like ummm sort of i have my rides in them...lol
> *


we almost bought a house in deer park with a barn with stables. my chick asked me wtf i wanted it for, i said "******* garage." 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 04:13 PM~7804499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitin' ass-pancake neck-son of a bish. find your own shit.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 04:47 PM~7805257
> *we almost bought a house in deer park with a barn with stables.  my chick asked me wtf i wanted it for, i said "******* garage."
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 30 2007, 05:47 PM~7805255
> *JUSTDEEZ......whats up mayne? so the party still going down this weekend?
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 05:43 PM~7805225
> *thanks, i'm running out of room at home.  selling a 327 engine w/tranny tonight to someone for 2 bills to make room in my garage.
> *


Why didn't you tell me about the motor and tanny bish.............. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2007, 05:52 PM~7805292
> *Why didn't you tell me about the motor and tanny bish.............. :angry:
> *


you in dallas O.G.T.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 05:55 PM~7805309
> *you in dallas O.G.T.
> *


I would have made the road trip. Don't act like my ride is afraid of the road. I could have use that for my truck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2007, 05:59 PM~7805330
> *I would have made the road trip. Don't act like my ride is afraid of the road. I could have use that for my truck.
> *


where you going to put it? on the roof of your monte? had 15 people hit me up on craigslist. 1st one that called got it. other 14 cried. he said he'd give me 400 as soon as he gets to the house to pick it up since i let him get it. we'll see.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2007, 06:02 PM~7805354
> *where you going to put it?  on the roof of your monte?  had 15 people hit me up on craigslist.  1st one that called got it.  other 14 cried.  he said he'd give me 400 as soon as he gets to the house to pick it up since i let him get it.  we'll see.
> *


 :biggrin: My homie has a truck.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 30 2007, 03:14 PM~7804999
> *hey guy i got the set up just need it install the right way 4 the rims
> *


what size are the rims..


----------



## lucky charms (Jul 18, 2005)

tryin to sell a.s.a.p


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

a homie of mine is looking for an electrician....pm me if u know of or are one


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 04:16 PM~7805441
> *what size are the rims..
> *


13/7 purple spoke and hub brand new in box


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 10:44 AM~7802180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn she tryin to hide that gut :roflmao: :roflmao: 































but Id hit it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 30 2007, 06:42 PM~7805590
> *damn she tryin to hide that gut :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> but Id hit it :biggrin:
> *


just dont tell her "ah..gonna let me hit or what?" cause she got offended when i did. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 30 2007, 04:32 PM~7805519
> *13/7 purple spoke and hub brand new in box
> *


aww nvm.. my homie wants some purple rims.. but he needs 14's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 03:07 PM~7804946
> *nice..  but what is it?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the new 26in bike of the year..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for sale..
will be framed later.. i get bored from time to time..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 06:20 PM~7806342
> *for sale..
> will be framed later.. i get bored from time to time..
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH, hurry before lonstar sees it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 07:20 PM~7806342
> *for sale..
> will be framed later.. i get bored from time to time..
> 
> ...


looks good homie.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 03:33 PM~7805140
> *anyone going to ATX this sunday for wego tour show??
> *


me


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 30 2007, 03:33 PM~7805140
> *anyone going to ATX this sunday for wego tour show??
> *



SLAB CITY AND DE LA RAZA WILL BE HEADING OUT ON SUNDAY MORNING


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@Apr 30 2007, 04:27 PM~7805485
> *a homie of mine is looking for an electrician....pm me if u know of or are one
> *



i know 10 electricians :biggrin: u got a sidejob for them 

i do some electrical but mainly a/c :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 08:17 PM~7806311
> *the new 26in bike of the year..
> *


but what it dew?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 07:20 PM~7806342
> *for sale..
> will be framed later.. i get bored from time to time..
> 
> ...


damn homie.....that looks good.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 09:00 PM~7807318
> *damn homie.....that looks good.....
> *



ya ya, no es pa tanto...








:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 30 2007, 09:13 PM~7807437
> *ya ya, no es pa tanto...
> :biggrin:
> *



hater...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 30 2007, 06:27 PM~7806404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its rolls.. turns left and right.. no brakes cuz im gangsta.. i use the toe of my chuck..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2007, 09:17 PM~7807468
> *hater...
> *



lies.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Game has always been stepped higher.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 30 2007, 10:57 PM~7807789
> *Game has always been stepped higher.
> 
> 
> ...


Dayton 72's :thumbsup: uffin: 


China spiner/ko's :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad: 



















No half steppin homie!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *LastMinuteCustoms*, Liv4lacs 


:nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 09:32 PM~7808086
> *Dayton 72's :thumbsup:  uffin:
> China spiner/ko's :thumbsdown:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> ...



i want those chrome k.o's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2007, 06:20 PM~7806342
> *for sale..
> will be framed later.. i get bored from time to time..
> 
> ...


that looks good. would look good in my garage, how much


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2007, 06:06 PM~7805379
> *:biggrin: My homie has a truck.
> *


man came by last night and gave me 4 bills since i held it for him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 30 2007, 06:42 PM~7805590
> *damn she tryin to hide that gut :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> but Id hit it :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 07:02 AM~7809327
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tell him cochina aint like that.. she's a nice girl.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 07:12 AM~7809343
> *tell him cochina aint like that.. she's a nice girl.
> *


yeah right. is this cochina now or is this some other chick?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7806790


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah.. thats her.. notice dudes in parking lot aint even lookin at cochina.. walkin away.. :roflmao:

dani looks gorgeous as usual


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 07:28 AM~7809377
> *yeah.. thats her..  notice dudes in parking lot aint even lookin at cochina..  walkin away..  :roflmao:
> 
> dani looks gorgeous as usual
> *


EMPIRE in the background look like they want to chop that tree down. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I just noticed... In an office of about 50 people, my sis-in-law and I are the only messicans.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 1 2007, 07:42 AM~7809427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 1 2007, 07:04 AM~7809494
> *I just noticed... In an office of about 50 people, my sis-in-law and I are the only messicans....  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


AFFIRMATIVE ACTION at it's finest.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 08:20 AM~7809541
> *AFFIRMATIVE ACTION at it's finest.....
> *


guess he thought he was white until he looked at the horizon.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 08:20 AM~7809541
> *AFFIRMATIVE ACTION at it's finest.....
> *


where you at? blowin up pictures cause you feel silly callin that man out on china adapters on daytons.. and was wrong?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mac2lac


and silence


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 08:35 AM~7809576
> *where you at?  blowin up pictures cause you feel silly callin that man out on china adapters on daytons.. and was wrong?
> *


link?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 07:35 AM~7809576
> *where you at?  blowin up pictures cause you feel silly callin that man out on china adapters on daytons.. and was wrong?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 07:37 AM~7809579
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mac2lac
> and silence
> *



wtf you talkin bout willis??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 07:37 AM~7809579
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mac2lac
> and silence
> *



donut got yo tongue o que??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 07:42 AM~7809427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know that set isnt for sale


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 07:48 AM~7809612
> *donut got yo tongue o que??
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 08:57 AM~7809661
> *you know that set isnt for sale
> *


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggghhhhhhhht.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 07:26 AM~7809554
> *guess he thought he was white until he looked at the horizon.
> *


ok super chuntarito....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 1 2007, 08:01 AM~7809676
> *ok super chuntarito....
> *


hit up oldsmobilefanatic on here.......he can get em for you....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 1 2007, 09:01 AM~7809676
> *ok super chuntarito....
> *


hater :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:00 AM~7809672
> *riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggghhhhhhhht.
> *


this is the only set I MIGHT sell :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 08:05 AM~7809690
> *hit up oldsmobilefanatic on here.......he can get em for you....
> *



que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

My malibu is up for sale. 2 g's.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 07:57 AM~7809661
> *you know that set isnt for sale
> *


hey brian i got that info for you and check your pm's...bout a friend of yours. :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 1 2007, 08:05 AM~7809690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 1 2007, 09:07 AM~7809696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cochina replied. 



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: wonder how many offers like that she gets. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but she's a good girl :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 1 2007, 09:12 AM~7809714
> *:yes:
> 
> lies
> *


you'd like her, she's more cuter than the doll macalac gave you. :twak: 










malibu barbie :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 08:14 AM~7809723
> *:uh:      wonder how many offers like that she gets.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 09:14 AM~7809723
> * :uh:      wonder how many offers like that she gets.  :0
> *


dang, she didn't even get mad. LOL most heffers would have spit their gumball out and went Rambimbo on a nga's ass on a pussay request. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 09:17 AM~7809739
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


don't get jealous.. we just friends. you aint my type.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 08:18 AM~7809746
> *don't get jealous.. we just friends.  you aint my type.
> *


so what was that chit you was sayin earlier???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 09:20 AM~7809750
> *so what was that chit you was sayin earlier???
> *


didnt u say that man had china ko's? but they we d k/o's?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 08:18 AM~7809746
> *don't get jealous.. we just friends.  you aint my type.
> *


:ugh: 

jealous... :roflmao: yea ok.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 09:07 AM~7809697
> *hey brian i got that info for you and check your pm's...bout a friend of yours. :ugh:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 08:21 AM~7809754
> *didnt u say that man had china spinners? but they we d's?
> *



no sir .....wasn't me.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:22 AM~7809760
> *
> *


yeah.. you gonna score china man.. congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 09:23 AM~7809766
> *no sir .....wasn't me.....
> *


oops.. my bad.. that was liv4donks that said it.. eyesight going bad in old age.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 09:21 AM~7809755
> *:ugh:
> 
> jealous... :roflmao: yea ok.....
> *


dang, mest up...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2007, 10:32 PM~7808086
> *Dayton 72's :thumbsup:  uffin:
> China spiner/ko's :thumbsdown:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> ...




i think you were referring to this comment danny boy.......donut glaze got ya dizzy.....seein shit...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 08:22 AM~7809760
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 09:25 AM~7809779
> *i think you were referring to this comment danny boy.......donut glaze got ya dizzy.....seein shit...... :biggrin:
> *


hardy har har.. truth is.. don't even like donuts.. diabetic anyway.. i'd flip out.. if i ate one.. more like breakfast tacos from taqueria.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma go check PM see if cochina figured out who i am yet. i aint smashed a snowflake in awhile.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 08:26 AM~7809790
> *hardy har har..    truth is..    don't even like donuts.. diabetic anyway..  i'd flip out.. if i ate one..      more like breakfast tacos from taqueria.
> *



damn *****......well i'll grub one down for ya.....shipley's is the shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:22 AM~7809760
> *
> *


dont get too happy puto its not you :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 09:33 AM~7809824
> *dont get too happy puto its not you :uh:
> *


you mean you got more then 1 friend? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 09:33 AM~7809824
> *dont get too happy puto its not you :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

was probably...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 09:34 AM~7809836
> *you mean you got more then 1 friend?    :0
> *


I got mo friends than you got pancakes on tha back of yo neck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 09:37 AM~7809846
> *I got mo friends than you got pancakes on tha back of yo neck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 09:33 AM~7809824
> *dont get too happy puto its not you :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 09:36 AM~7809842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> was probably...
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 09:34 AM~7809836
> *you mean you got more then 1 friend?    :0
> *


Ha, I already knew that, cause im not his friend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 08:31 AM~7809817
> *damn *****......well i'll grub one down for ya.....shipley's is the shit.... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 08:33 AM~7809824
> *dont get too happy puto its not you :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 09:07 AM~7809697
> *hey brian i got that info for you and check your pm's...bout a friend of yours. :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll suck.. i can't even eat donuts.. and that shyt sounds good.. put0's!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 08:36 AM~7809842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> was probably...
> ...


 :buttkick: 

latin youre retarded!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 09:31 AM~7809817
> *damn *****......well i'll grub one down for ya.....shipley's is the shit.... :biggrin:
> *


cheese jalapeno & sausage kolache.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 1 2007, 09:39 AM~7809876
> *:cheesy:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 09:40 AM~7809886
> *:buttkick:
> 
> latin youre retarded!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 09:36 AM~7809842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> was probably...
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 1 2007, 09:39 AM~7809876
> *:cheesy:  :nicoderm:
> *


Yo Dena.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:42 AM~7809902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:42 AM~7809902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 1 2007, 09:41 AM~7809895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuts tha damn deal?!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 08:42 AM~7809902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 09:33 AM~7809824
> *dont get too happy puto its not you :uh:
> *


I was thinking that it was, uh, you. LOL! you are your only friend.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:40 AM~7809887
> *cheese jalapeno & sausage kolache.
> *


man now I want a kolache  Im gonna have to drive all the way to Dayton Tx to *Happy Sunshine Donuts*..... LoL!! I think you cuz owns it..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 09:45 AM~7809927
> *man now I want a kolache  Im gonna have to drive all the way to Dayton Tx to Happy Sunshine Donuts..... LoL!! I think you cuz owns it..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah, both cuzins, ''Ping'' and "Pong". :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 09:45 AM~7809927
> *man now I want a kolache  Im gonna have to drive all the way to Dayton Tx to Happy Sunshine Donuts..... LoL!! I think you cuz owns it..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shhhhhhhhhh.. whenever someone says dayton.. mac2lac comes at posts pics of his used ones.. talkin about he gets em cheaper


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:46 AM~7809933
> *Yeah, both cuzins, ''Ping'' and "Pong". :roflmao:
> *


do the own the "not so bad 64" we saw in that jap lowrider mag :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 09:46 AM~7809934
> *shhhhhhhhhh..  whenever someone says dayton..    mac2lac comes at posts pics of his used ones..    talkin about he gets em cheaper
> *


then brian posts pics of his new ones. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn, now I want a fuckin kolache, but the only one near by is Kolache factory!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 07:48 AM~7809943
> *then brian posts pics of his new ones.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 09:48 AM~7809942
> *do the own the "not so bad 64" we saw in that jap lowrider mag :cheesy:
> *


That and "cheda slanging, happy fun". Both are show winners.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2007, 09:50 AM~7809954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


if it's not Jones VS Jones it is Dayton's VS Dayton's


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 09:48 AM~7809943
> *then brian posts pics of his new ones.  LOL
> *


Damn bawler! Us poor ppl cant relate.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:51 AM~7809964
> *Damn bawler! Us poor ppl cant relate.
> *


i know what you mean.
<----livin' the po' life.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:50 AM~7809956
> *That and "cheda slanging, happy fun". Both are show winners.
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 09:52 AM~7809969
> *i know what you mean.
> <----livin' the po' life.
> *


Damn Im doing better than you with your filthy pancho wearin ass. LOL :roflmao:

Im just playin with you, I have the same pancho.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:54 AM~7809983
> *Damn Im doing better than you with your filthy pancho wearin ass. LOL  :roflmao:
> *


I know, when a chino is fat, he's eating good.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 09:55 AM~7809990
> *I know, when a chino is fat, he's eating good.
> *


Shit, I go back to my home country, they think Im mutha fuckin Michael Jackson rich. There are no fat ppl over there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:56 AM~7809998
> *Shit, I go back to my home country, they think Im mutha fuckin Michael Jackson rich. There are no fat ppl over there.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mac2lac..heres what d's look like new. notice how gold is shiny.. just in case you didn't know how they came..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 09:59 AM~7810023
> *mac2lac..heres what d's look like new. notice how gold is shiny..  just in case you didn't know how they came..
> 
> 
> ...


damn, lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:56 AM~7809998
> *Shit, I go back to my home country, they think Im mutha fuckin Michael Jackson rich. There are no fat ppl over there.
> *


if thats case.. think imma move.. i'd be treated like a kang up in thurr


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 08:46 AM~7809934
> *shhhhhhhhhh..  whenever someone says dayton..    mac2lac comes at posts pics of his used ones..    talkin about he gets em cheaper
> *


better than braggin bout some new cheap ass china's.....cheap ass shit will be rusted in 2 weeks.....or askin for a single used china for a spare :uh: .....rollin dayton spares here.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 10:01 AM~7810038
> *better than braggin bout some new cheap ass china's.....cheap ass shit will be rusted in 2 weeks.....or askin for a single used china for a spare :uh: .....rollin dayton spares here.... :biggrin:
> *


I have another set of daytons that are rusty.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 08:56 AM~7809998
> *Shit, I go back to my home country, they think Im mutha fuckin Michael Jackson rich. There are no fat ppl over there.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 10:02 AM~7810045
> *I have another set of daytons that are rusty.
> *


aint worth nothing..but i'll take for $50


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 1 2007, 08:59 AM~7810023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they'd chop yo fat ass up and eat you......food for a couple yrs.....buffet style bish....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 10:03 AM~7810053
> *fatboy, my wheels are just as clean...if you could bend over, you'd be able to see that........and while you are at it...MAMASELO....since you all up on the nuts.... :biggrin:
> 
> they'd chop yo fat ass up and eat you......food for a couple yrs.....buffet style bish....
> *


and still have enough to donate to the chiggas in cambodia. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:02 AM~7810045
> *I have another set of daytons that are rusty.
> *


you must had left them bitches outside.....the spokes shouldn't rust....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 10:03 AM~7810053
> *fatboy, my wheels are just as clean...if you could bend over, you'd be able to see that........and while you are at it...MAMASELO....since you all up on the nuts.... :biggrin:
> 
> they'd chop yo fat ass up and eat you......food for a couple yrs.....buffet style bish....
> *


your rims aint that clean.. stfu.. your gold looks more like copper. like they made from a cooking pan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 10:05 AM~7810069
> *your rims aint that clean..  stfu..  your gold looks more like copper.  like they made from a cooking pan
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 10:04 AM~7810061
> *you must had left them bitches outside.....the spokes shouldn't rust....
> *


Oh, wait they was just dirty.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 08:05 AM~7810069
> *your rims aint that clean..  stfu..  your gold looks more like copper.  like they made from a cooking pan
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 10:03 AM~7810050
> *:roflmao:
> *


4 U.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pretty close..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 10:05 AM~7810069
> *your rims aint that clean..  stfu..  your gold looks more like copper.  like they made from a cooking pan
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 10:09 AM~7810099
> *pretty close..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 09:05 AM~7810069
> *your rims aint that clean..  stfu..  your gold looks more like copper.  like they made from a cooking pan
> *


look again ......you can see yo big face in the gold......rims made in 1992....and still lookin clean....  ...and yo ass always thinkin bout food......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:09 AM~7810098
> *4 U.
> 
> 
> ...


hampsters look too much like rats.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 10:11 AM~7810121
> *look again ......you can see yo big face in the gold......rims made in 1992....and still lookin clean....  ...and yo ass always thinkin bout food......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 10:12 AM~7810124
> *hampsters look too much like rats.
> *


Okay, heres a pic of me when i was a kid.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 09:09 AM~7810099
> *pretty close..
> 
> 
> ...





aaahhh....chedda cheese.....you probably have to sell your fake blades to buy some china's......hahaha......i'll sell you a set of my d's just to help you out homie....so that way you can get off them cheap china's....i'm startin to feel bad for you.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:14 AM~7810140
> *Okay, heres a pic of me when i was a kid.
> 
> 
> ...


so its true bout eating dogs??? :ugh:

:roflmao: j.k. its a cute pic. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:14 AM~7810140
> *Okay, heres a pic of me when i was a kid.
> 
> 
> ...



was that your lunch?? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 10:14 AM~7810142
> *aaahhh....chedda cheese.....you probably have to sell your fake blades to buy some china's......hahaha......i'll sell you a set of my d's just to help you out homie....so that way you can get off them cheap china's....i'm startin to feel bad for you.... :biggrin:
> *


stickin to chinaz. cause i aint rich like ya'll country farmer types.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 10:15 AM~7810154
> *was that your lunch?? :angry:
> *


mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 10:15 AM~7810149
> *so its true bout eating dogs??? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: j.k. its a cute pic.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 10:15 AM~7810149
> *so its true bout eating dogs??? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: j.k. its a cute pic.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:18 AM~7810169
> *:yes:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 10:15 AM~7810154
> *was that your lunch?? :angry:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i remember when china river on shaver got busted for dog/cat meat in freezer. hell, i still kept going. good stuff


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 10:18 AM~7810174
> *:roflmao:
> *


wanna go get some mexican food?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:30 AM~7810261
> *wanna go get some mexican food?
> 
> 
> ...


sure! 

nice ms paint skillz! :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 10:34 AM~7810289
> *sure!
> 
> nice ms paint skillz! :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


Did you like the salsa, I think it was a nice touch.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by checkcam+May 1 2007, 10:31 AM~7810266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEED SOME SALSA ON HIS HEAD ..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:39 AM~7810321
> *Did you like the salsa, I think it was a nice touch.
> *


yea but i dont really eat salsa. :happysad:

but ill eat hot wings! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 10:41 AM~7810333
> *NEED SOME SALSA ON HIS HEAD ..
> *


Pico de gallo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 10:42 AM~7810340
> *yea but i dont really eat salsa. :happysad:
> 
> but ill eat hot wings! :cheesy:
> *


Where did you get hot wings from?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:43 AM~7810351
> *Where did you get hot wings from?
> *


 :dunno: having flashbacks from this weekend. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 10:45 AM~7810363
> *:dunno: having flashbacks from this weekend. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


Went to the Olive Garden this week, and before you say it Brian, that frozen pasta was fuckin exellent. Asshole.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 10:46 AM~7810370
> *Went to the Olive Garden this week, and before you say it Brian,  that frozen pasta was fuckin exellent. Asshole.
> *


that place sux!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 10:51 AM~7810403
> *that place sux!!!
> *


fuck you, asshole.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey hny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 09:46 AM~7810370
> *Went to the Olive Garden this week, and before you say it Brian,  that frozen pasta was fuckin exellent. Asshole.
> *


 :roflmao: olive garden is cool. i love their salad dressing.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 10:52 AM~7810413
> *:roflmao: olive garden is cool. i love their salad dressing.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 09:52 AM~7810412
> *hey hny
> *


:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 08:52 AM~7810413
> *:roflmao: olive garden is cool. i love their salad dressing.
> *


MECCO FLAVOR?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 1 2007, 09:56 AM~7810435
> *MECCO FLAVOR?
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 10:52 AM~7810411
> *fuck you, asshole.
> *


your baby pic :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 11:01 AM~7810456
> *your baby pic :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap that wasnt right. You are going to hell for that one.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 11:01 AM~7810461
> *Holy crap that wasnt right. You are going to hell for that one.
> *


ha :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

en donde esta dj latin?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 10:46 AM~7810370
> *Went to the Olive Garden this week, and before you say it Brian,  that frozen pasta was fuckin exellent. Asshole.
> *


OLIVE GARDEN? damnn.. you are a balla huh.. taking brawds to high dolla places like that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

this was only a few years ago :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if my $ wasn't spoken for.. i'd buy em just to clean up and resell em. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WELD-STAR-W...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 11:10 AM~7810507
> *this was only a few years ago :0
> 
> 
> ...


bitch that was last week


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 11:10 AM~7810507
> *this was only a few years ago :0
> 
> 
> ...


mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 10:52 AM~7810412
> *hey hny
> *


answer pm's puto..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 11:11 AM~7810513
> *bitch that was last week
> *


lol growing boy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 10:11 AM~7810513
> *bitch that was last week
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 11:17 AM~7810544
> *lol growing boy
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 11:10 AM~7810507
> *this was only a few years ago :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn, look how swoll I was. Benchin 400


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2007, 11:19 PM~7808777
> *that looks good. would look good in my garage, how much
> *


already sold..
i got another one in the works that will maych your car perfectly..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2007, 10:46 AM~7810693
> *already sold..
> i got another one in the works that will maych your car perfectly..
> *


gave dude your # bout paintin a motorcycle......he's takin it to houston tomorrow....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 09:50 AM~7810717
> *gave dude your # bout paintin a motorcycle......he's takin it to houston tomorrow....
> *


alright..thanks for the heads up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 1 2007, 11:07 AM~7810484
> *en donde esta dj latin?
> *


was working, what's up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

where everyone go?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 12:27 PM~7810902
> *where everyone go?
> *


IT lunch time.. you didn't know? :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 12:41 PM~7810956
> *IT lunch time..    you didn't know?    :roflmao:
> *


Shit, my bad, Ive been in my office sleeping all morning.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 12:49 PM~7810993
> *Shit, my bad, Ive been in my office sleeping all morning.
> 
> 
> ...


me too.........








Gets boring in my office :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 12:57 PM~7811021
> *me too.........
> 
> 
> ...


lazy ass puto! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 12:57 PM~7811021
> *me too.........
> 
> 
> ...


AH PUTO.. hook me up with job w/txdot.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 12:59 PM~7811023
> *lazy ass puto! LOL
> *


i get outta my truck from time to time to stretch my legs :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 12:00 PM~7811028
> *i get outta my truck from time to time to stretch my legs :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah.. see..thats why i get hrny to shaved my back hair.. otherwise it freaks out da females.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:00 PM~7811028
> *i get outta my truck from time to time to stretch my legs :cheesy:
> *


Just got a Lazy boy reclining office chair, for more sleepy time.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 12:03 PM~7811042
> *yeah.. see..thats why i get hrny to shaved my back hair..  otherwise it freaks out da females.
> *


:ugh: :barf: :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:00 PM~7811026
> *AH PUTO.. hook me up with job w/txdot.
> *


TxDot tops out at 25k a year :uh: fk that.......!! Ill hook you up!! lol!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:05 PM~7811051
> *TxDot tops out at 25k a year :uh: fk that.......!! Ill hook you up!! lol!!
> *


25k can buy you alot of liquid chickens. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:05 PM~7811051
> *TxDot tops out at 25k a year :uh: fk that.......!! Ill hook you up!! lol!!
> *


so all you make is 25k? damn.. no wonder you cant afford to lift da lecab


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 01:06 PM~7811057
> *25k can buy you alot of liquid chickens. LOL
> *


60k will buy alot more


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:07 PM~7811064
> *so all you make is 25k?  damn.. no wonder you cant afford to lift da lecab
> *


fk that!!! :uh: I dont JACKASS!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 01:02 PM~7811032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:08 PM~7811069
> *60k will buy alot more
> *


No, owning the liquid chicken source will buy you a lot more.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 01:02 PM~7811032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at her face, right, she still nekid and ready to do him. LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:08 PM~7811069
> *60k will buy alot more
> *


HEY BRIAN YOU GET ARNOLDS VOICEMAIL?????? :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 1 2007, 01:11 PM~7811081
> *
> *


x2  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 1 2007, 01:13 PM~7811091
> *HEY BRIAN YOU GET ARNOLDS VOICEMAIL?????? :cheesy:
> *


oh shit! I have a voice mail :0 lol!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:15 PM~7811102
> *oh shit! I have a voice mail :0 lol!
> *


YEAH,YEAH,YEAH,YES,YEAH! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:10 PM~7811078
> *fk that!!!  :uh: I dont JACKASS!!!!!!
> *


THEN GET ME JOB DOIN WHAT YOU DO.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:17 PM~7811109
> *THEN GET ME JOB DOIN WHAT YOU DO.
> *


lol!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 11:17 AM~7811109
> *THEN GET ME JOB DOIN WHAT YOU DO.
> *


youre mexican, it will never happen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7811118
> *lol!!
> *


what so funny? ohhhh.. i see.. you wouldn't like a mexiCAN doing your job huh.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 01:19 PM~7811121
> *youre mexican, it will never happen
> *


i see that now. DA MAN keepin me down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7811118
> *lol!!
> *


X2 he better stick to the office job. a retired engineer for txdot said i should apply for a position. i said how much they make? he told me and all i did was :ugh: 

wouldn't be worth my time.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:20 PM~7811126
> *i see that now.  DA MAN keepin me down
> *


has nothing to do with being mexican... :uh: What i do is very specialized, not someting I can hook you up with so easy. only 2 other ppl in my company do what I do.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:26 PM~7811165
> *has nothing to do with being mexican... :uh: What i do is very specialized, not someting I can hook you up with so easy. only 2 other ppl in my company do what I do.
> *


bullshyt.. theres two kind of workers on road construction sites.. wets and whites.. wets do the work.. whites hold the clipboard and yell at wets.. i wanna hold the clipboard dammit!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:26 PM~7811165
> *has nothing to do with being mexican... :uh: What i do is very specialized, not someting I can hook you up with so easy. only 2 other ppl in my company do what I do.
> *


and they are both transparent. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 12:29 PM~7811177
> *and they are both transparent. LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 01:30 PM~7811179
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:28 PM~7811174
> *bullshyt..  theres two kind of workers on road construction sites..  wets and whites..    wets do the work..  whites hold the clipboard and yell at wets.. i  wanna hold the clipboard dammit!!
> *


dye your hair blonde, put on some blue contacts, spray your skin white, and add "guy" after every sentence. You will be a shoe in! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 01:31 PM~7811187
> *dye your hair blonde, put on some blue contacts, spray your skin white, and add "guy" after every sentence.  You will be a shoe in! LOL :roflmao:
> *


either that or come to the interview high and say your asian. Asian is just as good as white these days.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 01:31 PM~7811187
> *dye your hair blonde, put on some blue contacts, spray your skin white, and add "guy" after every sentence.  You will be a shoe in! LOL :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: nevermind.. 60k aint worth all that.. i'm close enough where i'm at .


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

[


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:28 PM~7811174
> *bullshyt..  theres two kind of workers on road construction sites..  wets and whites..    wets do the work..  whites hold the clipboard and yell at wets.. i  wanna hold the clipboard dammit!!
> *


Learn this and then Ill see what i can do.
http://www.dot.state.tx.us/services/constr...tm?series=200-F

And when your done w/that I have more for you to learn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 11:32 AM~7811197
> *either that or come to the interview high and say your asian. Asian is just as good as white these days.
> *


not in the pants.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:34 PM~7811204
> *[
> Learn this and then Ill see what i can do.
> http://www.dot.state.tx.us/services/constr...tm?series=200-F
> ...


why you gotta know all that to sleep in a truck?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 01:36 PM~7811215
> *not in the pants.
> *


you would know


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 12:36 PM~7811215
> *not in the pants.
> *


pics? :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jk!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 01:36 PM~7811215
> *not in the pants.
> *


so you go around feelin mutha fuckers?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:36 PM~7811221
> *why you gotta know all that to sleep in a truck?
> *


the more you know the less you really have to do  Just have to know all the answers :biggrin: http://www.dot.state.tx.us/business/specifications.htm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 11:39 AM~7811240
> *so you go around feelin mutha fuckers?
> *


yea specially asians they are easy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:34 PM~7811204
> *[
> Learn this and then Ill see what i can do.
> http://www.dot.state.tx.us/services/constr...tm?series=200-F
> ...


ok.. done.. whats next.. 

you didn't know a ****** went to college.. did ya!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 01:39 PM~7811245
> *yea specially asians they are easy
> *


what are you doing later? LOl!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 01:40 PM~7811251
> *what are you doing later? LOl!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 01:40 PM~7811251
> *what are you doing later? LOl!
> *


Oscars right you are a ***!! :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 11:40 AM~7811251
> *what are you doing later? LOl!
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 12:40 PM~7811251
> *what are you doing later? LOl!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 11:39 AM~7811237
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jk!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 11:40 AM~7811250
> *ok.. done.. whats next..
> 
> you didn't know a ****** went to college.. did ya!
> *


bitch hcc back in 1983 doesnt count.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 10:09 AM~7810099
> *pretty close..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 11:39 AM~7811237
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jk!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 12:45 PM~7811284
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 01:46 PM~7811296
> *bitch hcc back in 1983 doesnt count.
> *


says who? and it was 92 fkr


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

triple gold color spoke pre stamp daytons someone paid a grip for those back in the day


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 1 2007, 12:47 PM~7811302
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 11:48 AM~7811314
> *:roflmao:  :wave:
> *


:wave:

i was about to send you a PM.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 1 2007, 11:49 AM~7811316
> *:wave:
> 
> i was about to send you a PM.
> *


what for *****


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 1 2007, 12:49 PM~7811316
> *:wave:
> 
> i was about to send you a PM.
> *


the answer is .... :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 01:48 PM~7811313
> *triple gold color spoke pre stamp daytons someone paid a grip for those back in the day
> *


prestamp? hmmm.. bet they chinaz :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 11:50 AM~7811320
> *the answer is .... :no:
> *


oh but :yes:

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 1 2007, 12:53 PM~7811342
> *oh but :yes:
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 11:54 AM~7811348
> *:buttkick:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


call me


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2007, 01:42 PM~7811268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn Im trying to sleep and this mutha fucker in the office next to me is snorring his ass off. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:50 PM~7811321
> *prestamp?  hmmm..  bet they chinaz  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 01:59 PM~7811383
> *:uh:
> *


BBQ at your house this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 1 2007, 12:48 PM~7811313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you don't know better.....you need to stick to your $300 chinaz.....lowbudgetrider


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 02:21 PM~7811534
> *yeah.....but to sixty8limpy they are cheap and used up.... :uh:
> 
> if you don't know better.....you need to stick to your $300 chinaz.....lowbudgetrider
> *


you just mad cause your wifey is in my FAVE 5 

sings: "secret lovers.. thats what we are.. etc etc etc"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:28 PM~7811593
> *you just mad cause your wifey is in my FAVE 5
> 
> sings:  "secret lovers..  thats what we are..  etc etc etc"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mac2lac.. i was J/K.. put phone down. stop yelling at cathy.. it was just a joke.. geez


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 02:21 PM~7811534
> *yeah.....but to sixty8limpy they are cheap and used up.... :uh:
> 
> if you don't know better.....you need to stick to your $300 chinaz.....lowbudgetrider
> *


$300, I thought you can get them for $150!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:28 PM~7811593
> *you just mad cause your wifey is in my FAVE 5
> 
> sings:  "secret lovers..  thats what we are..  etc etc etc"
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 02:18 PM~7811512
> *BBQ at your house this weekend? :biggrin:
> *


that was last weekend  :uh: 

look at this lol, never get that much for that crap


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 02:34 PM~7811635
> *$300, I thought you can get them for $150!
> *


MAC2LAC SAID HE CAN GET EM FOR dirt cheap.. something about how bryan,tx is the distrubution hub for China Wire Wheels ® :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 02:38 PM~7811660
> *that was last weekend   :uh:
> 
> look at this lol, never get that much for that crap
> *


yeah.. crazy price.. dude must be trippin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 02:38 PM~7811660
> *that was last weekend   :uh:
> 
> look at this lol, never get that much for that crap
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:41 PM~7811677
> *yeah..  crazy price..    dude must be trippin
> *


way too much!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 02:42 PM~7811688
> *way too much!!!
> *


naw..actually already had a buyer.. he had cash in hand.. met at tire shop to do test fit.. shop told em "pendejo your truck is 6 lug, they wont fit".. then i bitched dude out for not reading discription.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 02:42 PM~7811688
> *way too much!!!
> *


x2 he forgot to mention he was chopping curbs in lonestars hood

22" LIMITED 357 BLADES CHOPPAZ W/TIRES pics! - $1600

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-04-27, 11:26AM CDT


22x10 RWD LIMITED 357 W/TIRES ONLY 6 MONTHS OLD.. AROUND 500 MILES ON EM. 5 LUG, 10 hole UNIVERSAL(for sure it will fit gm 90's big bodys like caprice impala and roadmasters.. not sure what the 2nd pattern fits.. still researching that) $1600. CALL 713-498-8746 danny. cost of rims/tires alone new.would be around $2900..so $1600 is firm. dust covers NOT included. 

http://www.carfreak.dk/Images/Faelge/limited_357_chrome.jpg 

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h254/imp...ice/blades2.jpg 

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h254/imp...rice/blades.jpg


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:41 PM~7811677
> *yeah..  crazy price..    dude must be trippin
> *


$50? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 02:44 PM~7811718
> *x2 he forgot to mention he was chopping curbs in lonestars hood
> 
> *


naw.. i looked.. theres no damage.. guess i rubbed tire only.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:28 PM~7811593
> *you just mad cause your wifey is in my FAVE 5
> 
> sings:  "secret lovers..  thats what we are..  etc etc etc"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:47 PM~7811748
> *naw..  i looked..  theres no damage..  guess i rubbed tire only.
> *


blades w/chopped sidewalls :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 01:28 PM~7811593
> *you just mad cause your wifey is in my FAVE 5
> 
> sings:  "secret lovers..  thats what we are..  etc etc etc"
> *


 :uh:


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 01:34 PM~7811635
> *$300, I thought you can get them for $150!
> *


 :biggrin: ......but he pays full price...... :biggrin: or he can pay in pancakes....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk it.. i'll keep da blades.. just put em on 68..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:01 PM~7811847
> *and fk it.. i'll keep da blades..  just put em on 68..
> *



that's disrespectful.... :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:01 PM~7811847
> *and fk it.. i'll keep da blades..  just put em on 68..
> *


then put a 12" lift on it. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 03:30 PM~7812087
> *then put a 12" lift on it. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 1 2007, 03:39 PM~7812141
> *mest up
> *


SO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:41 PM~7812158
> *SO
> *


just saying...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 1 2007, 03:45 PM~7812177
> *just saying...
> *


word


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: @ your sig danny......

crazy ass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 03:54 PM~7812243
> *:roflmao: @ your sig danny......
> 
> crazy ass.
> *


ok giggles..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:59 PM~7812285
> *ok giggles..
> *


:ugh: 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or is it Shy Girl? 


or Sad Eyes?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:07 PM~7812352
> *or is it Shy Girl?
> or Sad Eyes?
> *


or 
Pretty Mouth :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 1 2007, 04:08 PM~7812364
> *or
> Pretty Mouth :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 1 2007, 04:08 PM~7812364
> *or
> Pretty Mouth :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:34 PM~7812112
> *
> *


Straps on tha trunk, wif the chrome plated woman.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:09 PM~7812370
> *:loco:
> *


huh?
what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 04:03 PM~7812318
> *mousie: tonight meet me at the logs "where you became a slut with my vato. and don't be a leva." BITCH
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 04:11 PM~7812388
> *Straps on tha trunk, wif the chrome plated woman.
> *


and buick port holes on front fender


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:07 PM~7812352
> *or is it Shy Girl?
> or Sad Eyes?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 1 2007, 03:08 PM~7812364
> *or
> Pretty Mouth :0
> *


 :roflmao: 

ffaawwwkkkk you!! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

la blue eyes?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:16 PM~7812396
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

no mi vida loca for me.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 02:18 PM~7812412
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ffaawwwkkkk you!!  :angry:
> *


that's the plan! :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 04:18 PM~7812412
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ffaawwwkkkk you!!  :angry:
> *


he was just tryin to say in a nice way.. you got some nice DSL's. thats all.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:18 PM~7812413
> *la blue eyes?
> *


fool i do not have blue eyes! :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:19 PM~7812419
> *he was just DSL's</span>.  thats all.
> *


:werd:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 1 2007, 03:19 PM~7812417
> *that's the plan!  :nicoderm:
> *


:nono: :buttkick: 

i dont think so..... :no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 04:17 PM~7812401
> *and buick port holes on front fender
> *


oh hella yeah!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:19 PM~7812419
> *he was just tryin to say in a nice way.. you got some nice DSL's.  thats all.
> *


oh...wow....thanks yesca. :ugh: 

fker. :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd do sad girl.. she look sexy in them dickies when she went to that dance.. whisper too.. she was strickly business.. like that..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 1 2007, 02:21 PM~7812433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2007, 04:20 PM~7812424
> *fool i do not have blue eyes! :uh:
> *


then gigglez it is.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:23 PM~7812449
> *i'd do sad girl..    she look sexy in them dickies when she went to that dance..      whisper too..  she was strickly business..  like that..
> *


what about babydoll?
and sad girl looked good too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 1 2007, 04:27 PM~7812482
> *what about babydoll?
> and sad girl looked good too.
> *


which one was babydoll? dont remember that one.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:28 PM~7812488
> *which one was babydoll? dont remember that one.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ohh.. yeah.. i'd do her, babygirls big hair kinda sucks though.. cause i like to do alot of hair pulling and slappin.. actually i'd do em all, but whats her name who just got out of jail.. would have to shut up with all the "its all about computers" talk.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:34 PM~7812519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some good looking hood rats


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats old skoo hood rats.. now adays.. they don't even fix themselves up that good.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:38 PM~7812541
> *thats old skoo hood rats.. now adays..  they don't even fix themselves up that good.
> *


:werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

except giggles aka hrny brn eyez.. she always looking good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HOUSTON lowriders 123» 4304 


am i imagining things.. or did they recently capitalize HOUSTON?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 02:49 PM~7812642
> *except giggles aka hrny brn eyez..  she always looking good
> *


:yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:49 PM~7812642
> *except giggles aka hrny brn eyez..  she always looking good
> *


now i know youre lying. im not even your type!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 04:17 PM~7812401
> *and buick port holes on front fender
> *


you need gills on the capala to match tha bladez! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 1 2007, 05:01 PM~7812775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


way ahead of ya.. thats in da works.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 05:03 PM~7812795
> *don't mean you aint lookin good.    just not what i'm interested in.
> way ahead of ya..  thats in da works.
> *


you need five on each fender cuz its a V10 right??? I saw a expedition like that :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 03:04 PM~7811864
> *that's disrespectful.... :angry:
> *


Hey homie I was just lookin at the mega doplar and you guys are fked!! And its headed here next hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 05:05 PM~7812805
> *you need five on each fender cuz its a V10 right??? I saw a expedition like that :uh:
> *


gonna put 16 total.. 8 on each side. if people ask.. imm be "cause i got another v8 at home"  



> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 05:07 PM~7812823
> *Hey homie I was just lookin at the mega doplar and you guys are fked!! And its headed here next hno:
> *


so


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:19 PM~7812419
> *he was just tryin to say in a nice way.. you got some nice DSL's.  thats all.
> *



:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 1 2007, 05:32 PM~7813030
> *:yes:
> *


you had those dsl's around your pipis already?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 04:34 PM~7813043
> *you had those dsl's around your pipis already?
> *



you're mest up foo.... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 05:34 PM~7813043
> *you had those dsl's around your pipis already?
> *


story about it in da chismelows newsletter email. didnt you read it?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 1 2007, 03:34 PM~7813043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7813709


mest up

:0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 03:38 PM~7812541
> *thats old skoo hood rats.. now adays..  they don't even fix themselves up that good.
> *


x2 bitches wearing stretched out white T's chnclas and sleeping pants with nappy hair :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2007, 05:42 AM~7809427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 2 2007, 04:26 AM~7816919
> *que?
> *


iss too early. LET HOUSTON SLEEP!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 04:32 AM~7816927
> *iss too early. LET HOUSTON SLEEP!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

suppose to rain bad today.. sucks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i fuckin hate rain....looks to be a few hours away tho and look at yesterday was also supposed rain also and that upper low came and handled that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 07:10 AM~7817065
> *i fuckin hate rain....looks to be a few hours away tho and look at yesterday was also supposed rain also and that upper low came and handled that.
> *


20% today.. 40% tomorrow. weekend looks good though.. all that matters.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 06:13 AM~7817071
> *20% today.. 40% tomorrow.  weekend looks good though.. all that matters.
> *


Yes sir


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 06:48 PM~7813502
> *story about it in da chismelows newsletter email.  didnt you read it?
> *


i might have over looked that one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 1 2007, 07:35 PM~7813783
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7813709
> mest up
> 
> ...


If the dumbass knew how to continue reading instead of getting his twat all hot, he'd realize that post was written in sarcasm since k gee posted a comment about Mexicanos.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7817121

Oh, and choke on a donut Sixty8imp

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7817156


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 07:55 AM~7817165
> *If the dumbass knew how to continue reading instead of getting his twat all hot, he'd realize that post was written in sarcasm since k gee posted a comment about Mexicanos.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7817121
> ...


 :roflmao: Damn dude, I agreed with you though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 07:57 AM~7817172
> *:roflmao:  Damn dude, I agreed with you though.
> *


What part?

*Hold up captain save a hoe. Did you read the whole topic mary kone or did you just stop at that one post? The post was written in sarcasm towards kgee's initial post on that topic. Read the rest of the topic, pick your panties out of your asscrack and go douche that fire between your legs, hoe.*

:dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:02 AM~7817195
> *What part?
> 
> Hold up captain save a hoe. Did you read the whole topic mary kone or did you just stop at that one post? The post was written in sarcasm towards kgee's initial post on that topic. Read the rest of the topic, pick your panties out of your asscrack and go douche that fire between your legs, hoe.
> ...


No about the deportation round up.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

everytime you mean something in sarcasm, you need to put a caption.  
or dumbasses will start their "fiery protests".


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:07 AM~7817206
> *No about the deportation round up.
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
go back to taiwann!! LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:08 AM~7817210
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> go back to taiwann!!  LOL
> *


Deport all of us mutha fuckers! *Pls be advized that this is a sarcastic remark, no futher backlash is nessessary* I just ment the Mexicans. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:11 AM~7817220
> *Deport all of us mutha fuckers! *Pls be advized that this is a sarcastic remark, no futher backlash is nessessary* I just ment the Mexicans.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:11 AM~7817220
> *Deport all of us mutha fuckers! *Pls be advized that this is a sarcastic remark, no futher backlash is nessessary* I just ment the Mexicans.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And take your god damn delicious cuisine with you! Leave the beef fajita tacos tho.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:13 AM~7817226
> *And take your god damn delicious cuisine with you! Leave the beef fajita tacos tho.
> *


We're going to take all of our Mexicanas with us and leave the slanted pussays, black meat grips and pale panochas behind.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:18 AM~7817237
> *We're going to take all of our Mexicanas with us and leave the slanted pussays, black meat grips and pale panochas behind.
> *


ewwwwwww


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 07:08 AM~7817209
> *everytime you mean something in sarcasm, you need to put a caption.
> or dumbasses will start their "fiery protests".
> *


:yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 04:07 PM~7812823
> *Hey homie I was just lookin at the mega doplar and you guys are fked!! And its headed here next hno:
> *


no shit..it came down hard here yesterday....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2007, 08:26 AM~7817281
> *no shit..it came down hard here yesterday....
> *


We didn't get none.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:18 AM~7817237
> *We're going to take all of our Mexicanas with us and leave the slanted pussays, black meat grips and pale panochas behind.
> *


Damn, I forgot my landscaper is Mexican.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:28 AM~7817286
> *Damn, I forgot my landscaper is Mexican.
> 
> 
> ...


He must have gotten tired of running over dog & cat bones in that yard and said "FOK DAT CHIT!"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:31 AM~7817296
> *He must have gotten tired of running over dog & cat bones in that yard and said "FOK DAT CHIT!"
> *


yeeeah, cat bones. hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 07:32 AM~7817297
> *yeeeah, cat bones.  hno:
> *



where's the rice fields?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:31 AM~7817296
> *He must have gotten tired of running over dog & cat bones in that yard and said "FOK DAT CHIT!"
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

No more mexicans, no more this. :biggrin: 








:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

No more chinos no more of this..

*1. ricer 1825 up, 188 down 

(Ricer: from the latin word Ricarius meaning to suck at everything you attempt)

A person who makes unecessary modifications to their most often import car (hence the term "rice") to make it (mostly make it look) faster. The most common modifications are (but not limited to):

- Huge exhaust that serves no purpose but to make the car louder 
- Large spoiler on the back that looks like something Boeing made for the 747 
- Lots of after-market company stickers they don't have parts from, but must be cool
- Expensive rims that usually cost more than the car itself 
- Bodykit to make the car appear lower, usually accented with chicken wire
- Clear tail lights and corner signals
- A "performace intake"- a tube that feeds cold air to their engine usually located in areas of excessive heat (behind or on top of the engine)
- Most of these riced cars (a.k.a. rice rockets or rice burners) are imports; Honda Civics, Accords, Integras, CRXs, RSXs, Del Sols Mitsubishi Eclipses, Lancers, Subaru Imprezas, however there are some domestics such as Chevrolet Caviliers, Dodge Neons, Ford Focus; small, slow, economy cars designed specifically to go slow. Please note that some Supras, Skylines, WRX's and other higher performance imports are designed to go fast, and are therfore not always considered rice. It really depends on the severity of the case. *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

does it have naws tho?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:38 AM~7817317
> *No more chinos no more of this..
> 
> 1. ricer  1825 up, 188 down
> ...


Thats the germans you fucker! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 08:39 AM~7817324
> *does it have naws tho?
> *


teh got teh naws fo' sho'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:36 AM~7817311
> *No more mexicans, no more this.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAZTECA :0 ?? :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I meant the pic, but the rest is true. :yessad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 07:40 AM~7817330
> *teh got teh naws fo' sho'
> *


i think ill put that on my 53.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 08:41 AM~7817331
> *MAZTECA  :0 ?? :0
> *


Negative, mine is Atec themed. :biggrin: 


No mas chingchongpingpongs no mas...

\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:38 AM~7817317
> *No more chinos no more of this..
> 
> 1. ricer  1825 up, 188 down
> ...


Now the Asians will hate you. :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:42 AM~7817343
> *Negative, mine is Atec themed.  :biggrin:
> No mas chingchongpingpongs no mas...
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 2 2007, 07:55 AM~7817165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still asian influenced though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 08:41 AM~7817331
> *MAZTECA  :0 ?? :0
> *


naw.. he'd never put chevy taillights on it. he hates chevy.. now if it had buick taillightz..then it'd be mazteca.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2007, 05:07 PM~7812823
> *Hey homie I was just lookin at the mega doplar and you guys are fked!! And its headed here next hno:
> *


fuck mega doplar, its all about the  "FOXRAD STORM SEEKER"!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 08:47 AM~7817374
> *naw..  he'd never put chevy taillights on it.  he hates chevy.. now if it had buick taillightz..then it'd be mazteca.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 08:49 AM~7817388
> *
> *


You remember Oscars dads truck? :rofl: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 08:47 AM~7817374
> *naw..  he'd never put chevy taillights on it.  he hates chevy.. now if it had buick taillightz..then it'd be mazteca.
> *


True, I hate my Chevrolet truck and Chevrolet malibu


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:51 AM~7817394
> *You remember Oscars dads truck?  :rofl:  hno:
> *


 :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:52 AM~7817399
> *True, I hate my Chevrolet truck and Chevrolet malibu
> *


chevy truck? what chevy truck? ohhhhhhhhhh.. you mean that truck with the korean built I4 cylinder engine.. with the built in breathalizer..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 07:56 AM~7817422
> *chevy truck?  what chevy truck?  ohhhhhhhhhh.. you mean that truck with the korean built I4 cylinder engine..  with the built in breathalizer..
> *



the one with the bent tailgate.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 08:56 AM~7817422
> *chevy truck?  what chevy truck?  ohhhhhhhhhh.. you mean that truck with the korean built I4 cylinder engine..   with the built in breathalizer..
> *


Yes sir, that one. <s>The one that you can't afford.</s>

have to edit it. The one you could probably afford since you still live with Nana and refuses to move out and live like an independent Man.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2007, 08:57 AM~7817426
> *the one with the bent tailgate.......
> *


thats the one


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 08:53 AM~7817402
> *:around:
> *


That bitch had some bang tho, too bad it was all "Los Tigres de Notre" 800 songs playing. I bet it would have been easier for him if they invented MP3 back then.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:57 AM~7817432
> *Yes sir, that one.  The one that you can't afford.
> *


ha.. whats it worth right now? like 2 g's.. actually, i think mazteca is worth more then your colorado just cause of the murals and "sentimental value"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:57 AM~7817432
> *Yes sir, that one.  <s>The one that you can't afford.</s>
> 
> have to edit it.  The one you could probably afford since you still live with Nana and refuses to move out and live like an independent Man.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: But whats wrong with that, he got that "nuclear family" thing going on. That is one thing that Asians and Mexicans have in common, 12 generations living in one house. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 09:00 AM~7817448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  But whats wrong with that, he got that "nuclear family" thing going on.  That is one thing that Asians and Mexicans have in common, 12 generations living in one house.  :roflmao:
> *


We can see that he stays at home since he eats good. If he were to move out he'd lose some weight instead of stacking pancakes on the back of his neck.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:51 AM~7817394
> *You remember Oscars dads truck?  :rofl:  hno:
> *


20k of mods, all of the wrong mods. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 07:41 AM~7817331
> *MAZTECA  :0 ?? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:58 AM~7817436
> *That bitch had some bang tho, too bad it was all "Los Tigres de Notre" 800 songs playing. I bet it would have been easier for him if they invented MP3 back then.
> *


was it a 70's truck.. with personalized license plate that said "TRUCA" ? IF SO.. SEEN IT IN N.SIDE AT PAPA BURGER ONE NITE 



> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 09:00 AM~7817448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  But whats wrong with that, he got that "nuclear family" thing going on.  That is one thing that Asians and Mexicans have in common, 12 generations living in one house.  :roflmao:
> *


nigguhz wanna hate cause i moved in to take care of gma.. fk em. aint worried about what haters think.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 08:02 AM~7817457
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



all late


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:02 AM~7817459
> *nigguhz wanna hate cause i moved in to take care of gma..  fk em.  aint worried about what haters think.
> *


You ever thought of buying her a new home and take her out of the hood so she could live more comfortable?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 2 2007, 09:03 AM~7817462
> *all late
> *


kick her in stomache then.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:03 AM~7817464
> *You ever thought of buying her a new home and take her out of the hood so she could live more comfortable?
> *


she refuses. said she been there 35 years..and aint going no wherez!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:01 AM~7817453
> *We can see that he stays at home since he eats good.  If he were to move out he'd lose some weight instead of stacking pancakes on the back of his neck.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 2 2007, 08:03 AM~7817462
> *all late
> *


your 5 mins is up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:04 AM~7817473
> *she refuses.  said she been there 35 years..and aint going no wherez!
> *


Then continue stacking pancakes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 09:05 AM~7817477
> *your 5 mins is up.
> *


taiwan up next?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:02 AM~7817459
> *was it a 70's truck.. with personalized license plate that said "TRUCA" ?  IF SO.. SEEN IT IN N.SIDE AT PAPA BURGER ONE NITE *


Nah, it is a 90 Ford Flareside with green marble paint, ferrari Testarosa body kit, double stack bed spoiler, with 20(not kidding) KC lights, roll bar, 15 X 13 Alcoas with Tiger Paw tires, and the mural had the truck on top of a mountian with a bridge in the night sky.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 08:07 AM~7817485
> *taiwan up next?
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:07 AM~7817485
> *taiwan up next?
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 09:15 AM~7817520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, post your pic so that we can do some photoshopping fun.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 2 2007, 09:08 AM~7817492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this fool here


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:11 AM~7817504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:16 AM~7817522
> *Yep, post your pic so that we can do some photoshopping fun.
> *


yeah post up foo' Latin got ahold of my pic and now he has a new wallpaper on his desktop :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hold up....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:20 AM~7817550
> *Hold up....
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna be good. thanx alot brian.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 09:19 AM~7817546
> *yeah post up foo' Latin got ahold of my pic and now he has a new wallpaper on his desktop :ugh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually.. since we talkin about old skoo trucks.. theres one in my hood.. probably built in mid 90's.. still looks almost good.. i think. chevy stepside, gold/brown smoke (ok smoke paint is old..but he keeps it clean).. and all trim is gold.. and sitting on 15x8 all gold spokes. wouldn't be too bad if he updated paint and shined up those rims. slo prolly knows one i'm talkin about.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

China'nana don't clean your room essay :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:26 AM~7817571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I just let it pile up, then I go to the next room.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

That be that boy Youngeeeeeeezzziiiieeeee lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ok, who's giving up on Myspace this time. 


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...5b-c390c32fd2b0

:uh: 

my bad, that's the lil ngy elizar :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 09:26 AM~7817577
> *Nah, I just let it pile up, then I go to the next room.
> *


balla


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 2 2007, 07:57 AM~7817432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


confucious say.......man with dirty room has no woman........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2007, 09:28 AM~7817586
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2007, 08:28 AM~7817586
> *confucious say.......man with dirty room has no woman........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 09:33 AM~7817611
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you going to hook him up with some cleaning services?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:34 AM~7817618
> *you going to hook him up with some cleaning services?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Time to load up my photoshop program and get to work.... brb....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:34 AM~7817618
> *you going to hook him up with some cleaning services?
> *


:ugh: does it look like i work for molly maid services??? :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

wat be the damn deal?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 08:35 AM~7817621
> *
> *


no you didnt!!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 09:35 AM~7817624
> *:ugh: does it look like i work for molly maid services??? :buttkick:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:35 AM~7817622
> *Time to load up my photoshop program and get to work....  brb....
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 09:35 AM~7817624
> *:ugh: does it look like i work for molly maid services??? :buttkick:
> *


by the look of the dsl's i'm sure you can clean up some stiff ones. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

''Fuck me!? No my friend, fuck you!!! ''


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:37 AM~7817635
> *by the look of the dsl's i'm sure you can clean up some stiff ones.  :biggrin:
> *


GIGGLES AINT LIKE THAT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:37 AM~7817635
> *by the look of the dsl's i'm sure you can clean up some stiff ones.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :twak: :buttkick:

fffaawwkkkk yyyooouuu!!!!!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 08:39 AM~7817646
> *GIGGLES AINT LIKE THAT.
> *


:roflmao: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry7817682


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:43 AM~7817671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats really funny is the fact his family business is a restaurant! I eat there often :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey Deana did you hear I movin to Tx's Me and Ghost and Blue Dragon... :0


Whats up Goofy??? Hows life?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 09:48 AM~7817713
> *Whats really funny is the fact his family business is a restaurant! I eat there often :0  :cheesy:
> *


wait.. that aint HO from connies seafood is it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:50 AM~7817732
> *wait.. that aint HO from connies seafood is it?
> *


Not that ho


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@May 2 2007, 09:48 AM~7817714
> *Hey Deana did you hear I movin to Tx's    Me and Ghost and Blue Dragon... :0
> Whats up Goofy??? Hows life?????
> *


weren't you suppose to move to houston like a year ago.. to help start up HOUSTON chapter of RO? least thats what you use to come in here and yap about.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:51 AM~7817735
> *Not that ho
> *


oh ok.. cause connie's son is a weirdo.. he half asian, half rican.. bi-sexual, use to brag about doing hot trannys.. and last i heard he was rappin thinkin he was a gangsta.. think he has a myspace page with his music.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:53 AM~7817750
> *oh ok..  cause connie's son is a weirdo..    he half asian, half rican..  bi-sexual, use to brag about doing hot trannys..    and last i heard he was rappin thinkin he was a gangsta..  think he has a myspace page with his music.
> *


on second thought, might be him. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:51 AM~7817740
> *weren't you suppose to move to houston like a year ago..  to help start up HOUSTON chapter of RO?  least thats what you use to come in here and yap about.
> *


damn, you going to get served sixty8imp :0


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Well Yes I was but thing dont alway go our way but sooner or later they will mine.... And I did help the RO chapter get going. Big E is my boy...... And MS. Deana she is GREAT!!!!!!! So don't hate. 



ACE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

One of the techs at work pulled up in this hauling around his bucket on 20+ :ugh: boy think he bad too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:55 AM~7817764
> *on second thought, might be him.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh. and only reason i even know about the fool.. is cause i was smashin this brawd that he had crush on.. was paying her cable bills, using his car.. and would even use his car to come over for quick booty calls.. bish even was cookin dinner for me when he showed up one nite, and had a fit and thru my lazanga all over the apartment.. i walked to balcony to finish grubbin, laughin my azz off the whole time.. funny stuff..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 09:57 AM~7817785
> *One of the techs at work pulled up in this hauling around his bucket on 20+ :ugh: boy think he bad too.
> 
> 
> ...


Now I don't hate regals, but I hate flood rims. :thumbsdown: 

What car club is that or is that one of those "In Loving Memory" stickers.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:57 AM~7817782
> *damn, you going to get served sixty8imp  :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:57 AM~7817787
> *oh.  and only reason i even know about the fool.. is cause i was smashin this brawd that he had crush on..  was paying her cable bills, using his car..  and would even use his car to come over for quick booty calls..  bish even was cookin dinner for me when he showed up one nite, and had a fit and thru my lazanga all over the apartment..    i walked to balcony to finish grubbin, laughin my azz off the whole time..  funny stuff..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 2 2007, 09:57 AM~7817782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's hattin.. just that you came here to draw some attention to you moving down to tx.. just thought i'd ask a question. so guess that clears that up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 08:59 AM~7817792
> *Now I don't hate regals, but I hate flood rims.  :thumbsdown:
> 
> What car club is that or is that one of those "In Loving Memory" stickers.
> *


Probably has to trailer it cus it don't turn. But wanna show off anyway. Got hood scoop and erthang. I say you race him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:01 AM~7817809
> *Probably has to trailer it cus it don't turn. But wanna show off anyway.  Got hood scoop and erthang.  I say you race him.
> *


Is it a t-type? What's his reason for trailering it? There's no racing going on during the week.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ill check the CC name when I get back. I'm off to Galveston now.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 09:57 AM~7817785
> *One of the techs at work pulled up in this hauling around his bucket on 20+ :ugh: boy think he bad too.
> 
> 
> ...


nice car hauler :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:03 AM~7817819
> *Is it a t-type?  What's his reason for trailering it?  There's no racing going on during the week.
> *


I think its just a regal. Ill find out who's it is. 

Probably trailerin it cus it don't run.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@May 2 2007, 07:48 AM~7817714
> *Hey Deana did you hear I movin to Tx's    Me and Ghost and Blue Dragon... :0
> Whats up Goofy??? Hows life?????
> *


Wutz up bro how ya doing..you coming down to the H soon?? im doing good..holla at me when ya down here homie..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:06 AM~7817847
> *I think its just a regal. Ill find out who's it is.
> 
> Probably trailerin it cus it don't run.
> *


But why trailer it instead of leaving it at home?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 10:07 AM~7817857
> *But why trailer it instead of leaving it at home?
> *


20% chance or rain.. so in case it floods.. he covered.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 09:06 AM~7817846
> *nice car hauler :uh:
> *


Lol. Look at the car. Explains it. 

Had to pull a dukes of hazard to get out that bitch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 10:08 AM~7817861
> *20% chance or rain..    so in case it floods.. he covered.
> *


Cheen'ga'o!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

www.houstonlowridercouncil.com

has updated the pic galley from Royal Touch picnic,Slab City picnic and Players Paradise car show....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:07 AM~7817857
> *But why trailer it instead of leaving it at home?
> *


Probably a pendejo show off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:10 AM~7817873
> *Lol. Look at the car. Explains it.
> 
> Had to pull a dukes of hazard to get out that bitch.
> *


Using my state of the art hi-fi optical illusion visionquest T.S.O. skills, the sticker on teh back of the regal looks like "Latino Cruisers" or some shit like that.

Could be "Latino Furniture" though :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:10 AM~7817873
> *Lol. Look at the car. Explains it.
> 
> Had to pull a dukes of hazard to get out that bitch.
> *


Thats what I was thinkin :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:12 AM~7817889
> *Using my state of the art hi-fi optical illusion visionquest T.S.O. skills, the sticker on teh back of the regal looks like "Latino Cruisers" or some shit like that.
> *


Yeah that's it. Dono from where tho never heard that. 

Ill get Better pics in. A few.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:15 AM~7817916
> *Yeah that's it. Dono from where tho never heard that.
> 
> Ill get Better pics in. A few.
> *


Just don't let him catch you, he'll think you are admiring his ride and all up on teh nutz


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:16 AM~7817923
> *Just don't let him catch you, he'll think you are admiring his ride and all up on teh nutz
> *


Na its an installer left in his van I'm sure. I'm check out the radio in that bitch. Need any parts?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:21 AM~7817943
> *Na its an installer left in his van I'm sure.  I'm check out the radio in that bitch. Need any parts?
> *


Not really, yank me out the king kong in the trunk though.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 10:16 AM~7817923
> *Just don't let him catch you, he'll think you are admiring his ride and all up on teh nutz
> *


that is what I was thinking


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:21 AM~7817943
> *Na its an installer left in his van I'm sure.  I'm check out the radio in that bitch. Need any parts?
> *


what kinda hookup you got on cable? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:21 AM~7817943
> *Na its an installer left in his van I'm sure.  I'm check out the radio in that bitch. Need any parts?
> *


rocker chrome on the passenger side.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 10:23 AM~7817959
> *what kinda hookup you got on cable? :biggrin:
> *


No shit, slo hook me up with that vato's # again. Need cable hooked up at home.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 10:23 AM~7817959
> *what kinda hookup you got on cable? :biggrin:
> *


you are the only "criminalistic" wht boy I know. :scrutinize:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

I will do that. I will be down in HTown soon. Glad to see your doing good.

Ace


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slo i need the filler on the rear driver side. i got $5 on it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Rockets gonna move on after tonite.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 09:26 AM~7817982
> *Rockets gonna move on after tonite.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

they play tomorrow night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 IF ONLY IT HAD spokes. 

haaaaaa.. not sure whats worse.. fact that guy showed up in this cars.. or that they took so many pics of it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 09:23 AM~7817959
> *what kinda hookup you got on cable? :biggrin:
> *


I get everything free. As close as I can get you to that is givin you an application. :biggrin: 

If you already got cable not many good deals.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 10:25 AM~7817972
> *you are the only "criminalistic" wht boy I know.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 2 2007, 10:21 AM~7817943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you gimme free p0rn access? then you won't have me on here fk'n wif ya'll.. i'll be accupied.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:24 AM~7817967
> *No shit, slo hook me up with that vato's # again.  Need cable hooked up at home.
> *


Thought Mario was gonna do it. Yeah ill call you with it later.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:32 AM~7818019
> *Thought Mario was gonna do it. Yeah ill call you with it later.
> *


He broke his finger playing finger wrestling. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 10:30 AM~7818001
> *I get everything free. As close as I can get you to that is givin you an application.  :biggrin:
> 
> If you already got cable not many good deals.
> *


I cant get dish b/c of the trees  
I get ch45 and sometimes ch11 :angry: 
The cable box is in the corner of my yard but I dont wanna do it like that  But i have a question not safe for lil :cheesy:  

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 10:35 AM~7818040
> *I cant get dish b/c of the trees
> I get ch45 and sometimes ch11 :angry:
> The cable box is in the corner of my yard but I dont wanna do it like that  But i have a question not safe for lil :cheesy:
> ...


i already asked about p0rn..so just say it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 10:37 AM~7818052
> *i already asked about p0rn..so just say it.
> *


sorry homie dont need that I make my own nightly


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 09:35 AM~7818040
> *I cant get dish b/c of the trees
> I get ch45 and sometimes ch11 :angry:
> The cable box is in the corner of my yard but I dont wanna do it like that  But i have a question not safe for lil :cheesy:
> ...



trouble maker


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 2 2007, 10:39 AM~7818065
> *trouble maker
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 2 2007, 10:39 AM~7818065
> *trouble maker
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 2 2007, 09:43 AM~7818093
> *:biggrin:
> *


I see the haters looking at my ride becuz I roll 14's and balloon tires(185/75/14), but how many can roll you car city to city and state to state with 4 pumps and 8 batteries without accumulators or shocks.............

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 2 2007, 10:44 AM~7818098
> *I see the haters looking at my ride becuz I roll 14's and balloon tires(185/75/14), but how many can roll you car city to city and state to state with 4 pumps and 8 batteries without accumulators or shocks.............
> 
> :0
> *


"you all trying to chingalay me?"

Stop Fighting it...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im gettin tired of watching La Fea Mas Bella


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

You just mad cause your wifey is in my FAVE 5
sings: "secret lovers.. thats what we are.. etc etc etc"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

''hey.. if liv4lacs dont want to cut his lecab.. thats his business.. but when he wants to call it a "lowrider" then its mine. cause it aint.''


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 10:45 AM~7818106
> *"you all trying to chingalay me?"
> 
> Stop Fighting it...
> *


no shit...I feel like Charlie Brown went he went to go kick the football and Lucy pulled it and he always fell..-Spanky


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 2 2007, 10:48 AM~7818125
> *''hey.. if liv4lacs dont want to cut his lecab.. thats his business.. but when he wants to call it a "lowrider" then its mine. cause it aint.''
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 06:41 AM~7817331
> *MAZTECA  :0 ?? :0
> *


lmaoooooooooooooo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

liv4slabs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:50 AM~7818145
> *liv4slabs
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 10:49 AM~7818135
> *
> *


Ray Liotta's SLAB!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I got swangas on lay a way wit Mr. Davis


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

TRUNK KICKIN LIKE YO' MAMMAS NALGAS...................... :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 09:32 AM~7818015
> *ask em if he wanna buy some blades
> can you gimme free p0rn access?  then you won't have me on here fk'n wif ya'll..  i'll be accupied.
> *


No but I can send ya free viruses. If ya want


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 10:29 AM~7817999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your photoshop skills are amatuer at best.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Confused by your neighbors? Then Ask a Mexican! *

PHOENIX (Reuters) - Why do Mexicans use their car horns as a doorbell? Why is Mexican television so obsessed with dwarfs and transvestites? Why do they park their cars on the front lawn? 
Do Mexican children get tamales at Christmas so that they have something to unwrap? What is it about the word "illegal" that Mexicans don't understand?


http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070501/od_nm/..._columnist_dc_6

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 10:50 AM~7818145
> *liv4slabs
> *


here we go again.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 10:54 AM~7818179
> *Your photoshop skills are amatuer at best.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 10:52 AM~7818166
> *I got swangas on lay a way wit Mr. Davis
> *


You got dem







swanga 2000s?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 10:55 AM~7818190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LMFAO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 09:55 AM~7818190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 11:01 AM~7818224
> *:barf:
> *


thought you like to eat chinese :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 10:55 AM~7818190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 10:02 AM~7818229
> *thought you like to eat chinese  :uh:
> *


i do! that sounds good for lunch! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 11:02 AM~7818236
> *i do! that sounds good for lunch! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 11:07 AM~7818263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your an idiot


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 11:07 AM~7818263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 10:07 AM~7818263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omg. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 10:10 AM~7818282
> *your an idiot
> *


thats your friend!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 11:33 AM~7818430
> *thats your friend!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 2 2007, 11:07 AM~7818263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HIS ONLY FRIEND


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

4 hnysinchoniez

latin thug


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 2 2007, 10:44 AM~7818512
> *4 hnysinchoniez
> 
> latin thug
> ...


:ugh:

he drinks mikes hard lemonade. i cant hang with him.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 11:40 AM~7818492
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HIS ONLY FRIEND
> *


maybe true but hes in a lac on 72's not in a I beam frame reject chevy on chinaz


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 09:52 AM~7818565
> *:ugh:
> 
> he drinks mikes hard lemonade. i cant hang with him.
> *


 :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 09:52 AM~7818565
> *:ugh:
> 
> he drinks mikes hard lemonade. i cant hang with him.
> *


HE DRINKS MECCO LIKE YOU TOO!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 11:53 AM~7818571
> *maybe true but hes in a lac on 72's not in a I beam frame reject chevy on chinaz
> *


you last one needs to talk about frame.. since you skurred to cut yours. pu$$y


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 12:04 PM~7818641
> *you last one needs to talk about frame.. since you skurred to cut yours.  pu$$y
> *


mine is worth somethin your on the other hand is even worthless to hotrodders!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 12:05 PM~7818659
> *mine is worth somethin your on the other hand is even worthless to hotrodders!!!
> *


yeah.. ok barrett jackson.. but we lowridin' over here


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 2 2007, 10:03 AM~7818635
> *HE DRINKS MECCO LIKE YOU TOO!!!
> *


so it's true???? :0 

so hny what are you doing later?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 2 2007, 11:03 AM~7818635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: for the both of you fools!!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 10:24 AM~7818832
> *:buttkick: for the both of you fools!!!!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 11:10 AM~7818282
> *your an idiot
> *


calm down ray, calm down


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 11:53 AM~7818571
> *maybe true but hes in a lac on 72's not in a I beam frame reject chevy on chinaz
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 10:55 AM~7818190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


titays like that, I might stay home mo often


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 11:33 AM~7818430
> *thats your friend!
> *


 :wow: seriously now.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca+May 2 2007, 10:44 AM~7818512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tell'em :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 2 2007, 10:54 AM~7819030
> *:happysad:
> :0
> :uh:
> ...


YOUR TRESPASSING BACK TO OFFTOPIC....


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 2 2007, 11:55 AM~7819039
> *YOUR TRESPASSING BACK TO OFFTOPIC....
> *


 :0 Tru dat :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Im out :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 2 2007, 10:57 AM~7819049
> *:0  Tru dat  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Im out  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 2 2007, 12:57 PM~7819049
> *:0  Tru dat  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Im out  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 10:24 AM~7818832
> *:buttkick: for the both of you fools!!!!
> *


FOR YOU MIJA!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 2 2007, 12:57 PM~7819053
> *:biggrin:
> *


see the force is strong within you. jedi mind tricked worked well..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 2 2007, 12:05 PM~7819119
> *FOR YOU MIJA!!!!
> *


:nono: i know better.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good morning hny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 11:08 AM~7819151
> *:nono: i know better.
> *


 :dunno: IT'S SAFE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 12:07 PM~7818673
> *yeah.. ok barrett jackson..  but we lowridin' over here
> *


Whats this we shit?? All i see you doin is stackin flap jacks in yur blade choppin CAPALA :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 01:28 PM~7819326
> *Whats this we shit?? All i see you doin is stackin flap jacks in yur blade choppin CAPALA :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

Dena get bent over


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 2 2007, 01:56 PM~7819541
> *Monica get bent over
> *


why are ya'll always picking on her?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 2 2007, 12:57 PM~7819552
> *why are ya'll always picking on her?? :biggrin:
> *


fkin bitch. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 01:28 PM~7819326
> *Whats this we shit?? All i see you doin is stackin flap jacks in yur blade choppin CAPALA :uh:
> *


struck a nerve huh? you gettin tired of hearing about being skurred to lift your lecab. fk your lecab. its just a coupe de ville with a convertible top.. didn't even start off as a brougham. it might be rare, but it aint shyt to me.. and don't worry about my daily.. worry about what going on behind closed doors on my low..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 01:59 PM~7819573
> *struck a nerve huh?  you gettin tired of hearing about being skurred to lift your lecab.    fk your lecab.    its just a coupe de ville with a convertible top.. enough said.  didn't even start off as a brougham.
> *


Ive had too many brougham coupes to count what have you had? the mc you bought from Kenny already cut??? what else??? JACKASS!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 02:03 PM~7819593
> *Ive had too many brougham coupes to count what have you had? the mc you bought from Kenny already cut??? what else??? JACKASS!! :uh:
> *


wrong way around cracka.. i sold mc already cut to kenny.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 01:59 PM~7819567
> *fkin bitch. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 02:03 PM~7819593
> *Ive had too many brougham coupes to count what have you had? the mc you bought from Kenny already cut??? what else??? JACKASS!! :uh:
> *


oh.. and how many cut ones have you owned? zero..none.. man aint ever had a switch in his hand.. so you aint got shyt to say to me. fk'n fake azz wannabe lowrider..skurred to cut up your car.. azz cake..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dena


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 02:05 PM~7819606
> *wrong way around cracka.. i sold mc already cut to kenny.
> *


my bad..... Sorry for not being up your ass and having your history down :uh: Well Ken moved up to bigger and better things! You on the other hand talk shit day after day and your still just boltin' rims up and faken the funk in fake ass impalas!

do something to prove your a big boy.... chrome something, cutt something, do something other than jaw jack!!!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY+May 2 2007, 11:56 AM~7819541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 02:10 PM~7819648
> *oh.. and how many cut ones have you owned?    zero..none.. man aint ever had a switch in his hand.. so you aint got shyt to say to me.  fk'n fake azz wannabe lowrider..skurred to cut up your car.. azz cake..
> *


keep talkin! Dont need to cut them cuz I sellem too fast and start on somthing new. Its about buildin them making $$ and have lotsa fun doing it  No, Im not selling the rag.... :uh: got another in the werks for that.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 02:11 PM~7819660
> *my bad..... Sorry for not being up your ass and having your history down :uh:  Well Ken moved up to bigger and better things! You on the other hand talk shit day after day and your still just boltin' rims up and faken the funk in fake ass impalas!
> 
> do something to prove your a big boy.... chrome something, cutt something, do something other than jaw jack!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 looks like someone is bringing the heat.......fuck all that put this skytop in my car briandropcaddy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 02:11 PM~7819660
> *do something to prove your a big boy.... chrome something, cutt something, do something other than jaw jack!!!!!
> *


what you got chromed? what you got cut? so yeah.. stfu..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn this is getting good....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 02:16 PM~7819697
> *what you got chromed?  what you got cut?    so yeah.. stfu..
> *


have you ever looked under my hood :uh: like i said dont need to cut them, yet still have fun...

Keep talkin.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 02:19 PM~7819718
> *have you ever looked under my hood :uh: like i said dont need to cut them, yet still have fun...
> 
> Keep talkin.......
> *


naw.. look in peoples trunks.. there the good stuff is.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 2 2007, 02:10 PM~7819652
> *was up dena
> *


what's up Marcelo :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 02:20 PM~7819732
> *naw..  look in peoples trunks..  there the good stuff is.
> *


pics of yours plz!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 02:22 PM~7819745
> *pics of yours plz!
> *


gimme few months.. and i will.  takes lil while..cause my pockets aint deep like you crackaz


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

this is keeping me entretain while i wait to get loaded


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 12:23 PM~7819758
> *gimme few months..  and i will.              takes lil while..cause my pockets aint deep like you crackaz
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 2 2007, 02:24 PM~7819760
> *this is keeping me entretain while i wait to get loaded
> *


lol! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

this sucks laptop runing out of battery


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha..why are people texting me.. say "damn..you're really making brian upset". lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 02:23 PM~7819758
> *gimme few months..  and i will.              takes lil while..cause my pockets aint deep like you crackaz
> *


IC so your sayin you are cuttin the 68? Wow you'er a REAL RYDA! I hope you clean that motor up and retire them used up chinas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 02:29 PM~7819803
> *IC so your sayin you are cuttin the 68? Wow you'er a REAL RYDA! I hope you clean that motor up and retire them used up chinas
> *


  got all new chinaz on way..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

step yo game!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

trunk? otherwise, its all for nothing.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 02:33 PM~7819838
> *trunk?    otherwise, its all for nothing.
> *


trunk has one pump in it. It controls the top, thats all I need..... Drop your top and step up or STFU


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. i was just asked to please lay off liv4lacs.. cause i was really upsetting him.. so imma chill now.. 

deuce


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Th' th' th'...th' th' th' th' th' th'....THAT'S ALL FOLKS!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 02:47 PM~7819982
> *ok..  i was just asked to please lay off liv4lacs..  cause i was really upsetting him..  so imma chill now..
> 
> deuce
> *


when you build a ride to back your shit then you might upset me :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 02:53 PM~7820021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where you find that? looks like my dad.. 

seriously.. lol.. he dead though. killed in prison.. fk em


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 02:11 PM~7819660
> *my bad..... Sorry for not being up your ass and having your history down :uh:  Well Ken moved up to bigger and better things! You on the other hand talk shit day after day and your still just boltin' rims up and faken the funk in fake ass impalas!
> 
> do something to prove your a big boy.... chrome something, cutt something, do something other than jaw jack!!!!!
> *


Damn, who pissed in your pool?! :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 03:05 PM~7820120
> *where you find that? looks like my dad..
> 
> seriously.. lol..  he dead though. killed in prison..    fk em
> *


Regal Queen topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7817104


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn, stepped away from my desk and missed WW7.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

This is better then offtopic :cheesy: 

:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 02:09 PM~7820162
> *Regal Queen topic  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7817104
> *


is that really him????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 2 2007, 03:09 PM~7820162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. you should sign up for email notifications when one is about to start.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 03:16 PM~7820207
> *is that really him????
> *


naw..my dads dead.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 03:16 PM~7820207
> *is that really him????
> *


sixty8imps dad = no
regal queen = yes

he won't touch his own topic now


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 03:24 PM~7820271
> *naw..my dads dead.
> *


dead as in "kicked the bucket dead" or "he lives in michigan, fuck that asshole dead"?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 02:24 PM~7820271
> *naw..my dads dead.
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 02:24 PM~7820274
> *sixty8imps dad = no
> regal queen = yes
> 
> ...


for real!!! :roflmao:

i thought he was a youngster by his posts. craziness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 03:27 PM~7820286
> *for real!!! :roflmao:
> 
> i thought he was a youngster by his posts. craziness!!!!!!!!!
> *


nga don't know shit about regals.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 01:24 PM~7820274
> *sixty8imps dad = no
> regal queen = yes
> 
> ...


wow.

that fat fucker is regal queen huh?
right click save


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 2 2007, 03:29 PM~7820296
> *wow.
> 
> that fat fucker is regal queen huh?
> ...


already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 03:25 PM~7820278
> *dead as in "kicked the bucket dead" or "he lives in michigan, fuck that asshole dead"?
> *


dead as in = got killed in prison, over usualy bullshyt that was probably his fault


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 01:31 PM~7820315
> *already
> *


i'll add it to the fliponcox collection. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 2 2007, 03:34 PM~7820336
> *i'll add it to the fliponcox collection. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 2 2007, 01:14 PM~7820194
> *  This is better then offtopic  :cheesy:
> 
> :wave:
> *


true


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2007, 03:47 PM~7820432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha exactly


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

so, uh............... how is everyone?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 03:51 PM~7820477
> *so, uh............... how is everyone?
> *


They're all getting ready for a 'rastlin' match.

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 01:55 PM~7820505
> *They're all getting ready for a 'rastlin' match.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 02:55 PM~7820505
> *They're all getting ready for a 'rastlin' match.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice truck.
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2007, 04:02 PM~7820574
> *:roflmao:
> *


You like that, huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 04:03 PM~7820579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i just need those corvette lights and i'll be kuul!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 04:05 PM~7820603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn foo, do you got a job, or you on this cpu for a living? LOL, I need to get that photo shop, im stuck with MS Paint. :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 03:04 PM~7820597
> *You like that, huh?
> *


:ugh: :nono: :tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 04:06 PM~7820613
> *damn foo, do you got a job, or you on this cpu for a living? LOL, I need to get that photo shop, im stuck with MS Paint.  :angry:  :roflmao:
> *


Got a job, work gets done. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 02:09 PM~7820636
> *Got a job, work gets done.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 04:05 PM~7820603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i just need those corvette lights and i'll be kuul!
> *


BUICK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 03:25 PM~7820278
> *dead as in "kicked the bucket dead" or "he lives in michigan, fuck that asshole dead"?*


Thats my dad


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

dannys theem song here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 04:36 PM~7820899
> *Thats my dad
> *


yeah.. we know.. all crackaz motherland is michigan.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 04:47 PM~7821002
> *yeah.. we know..    all crackaz motherland is michigan.
> *


good one :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i use to live in michigan.. back in 91 for like a year. sucked


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7821052


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 03:01 PM~7821132
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7821052
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


those are some big drawers!


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

:biggrin: hello houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@May 2 2007, 05:46 PM~7821465
> *:biggrin:  hello houston
> *


Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon

date coming up quick. who you got performing? the fawkin transmissiones again?


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 05:50 PM~7821498
> *Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon
> 
> date coming up quick.  who you got performing?  the fawkin transmissiones again?
> *


in due time my friend in due time :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 05:50 PM~7821498
> *Aug 5th Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Car Show & Concert........details coming soon
> 
> date coming up quick.  who you got performing?  the fawkin transmissiones again?
> *


LA GIGGLEZ DEBUT kareoke performance


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 04:03 PM~7820579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


actually. i like the one with the zr1 lights better then mazteca.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 05:51 PM~7821505
> *LA GIGGLEZ DEBUT kareoke performance
> *


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 05:51 PM~7821505
> *LA GIGGLEZ DEBUT kareoke performance
> *


dude i got hot pockets as a sponsor just for u......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 2 2007, 05:58 PM~7821553
> *sopas
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 06:00 PM~7821567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












Awwwwww man my side hurts!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 06:03 PM~7821587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 06:03 PM~7821589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 06:06 PM~7821603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's fked up man, now when i flip channels and pass up that show i'll be thinking of danny


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so latin.. you think fk'n with my pics is funny?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 12:10 PM~7819648
> *oh.. and how many cut ones have you owned?    zero..none.. man aint ever had a switch in his hand.. so you aint got shyt to say to me.  fk'n fake azz wannabe lowrider..skurred to cut up your car.. azz cake..
> *


awww shittt
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Apr 30 2007, 07:26 PM~7807013
> *SLAB CITY AND DE LA RAZA WILL BE HEADING OUT ON SUNDAY MORNING
> *


what time , we rollin on sunday morning tambien


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2007, 05:53 PM~7822157
> *what time , we rollin on sunday morning tambien
> *


yup yup..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2007, 05:57 PM~7822175
> *yup yup..
> *


it doesn't get any better 4 this weknd, watch the fight on sat, and then hit to austin on sunday :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm heading out sat afternoon.. got other things planned there.. so going early.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 2 2007, 05:52 PM~7821512
> *actually. i like the one with the zr1 lights better then mazteca.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 06:06 PM~7821603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Went the the wheel?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2007, 06:00 PM~7822196
> *it doesn't get any better 4 this weknd, watch the fight on sat, and then hit to austin on sunday :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


see ya sunday


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2007, 05:53 PM~7821518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up x200000


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 05:03 PM~7821587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Joto libre.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Mothafuckin lights gone at work. Aint that a bitch. 

Anyone else suffer power loss.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 04:39 AM~7825388
> *Mothafuckin lights gone at work. Aint that a bitch.
> 
> Anyone else suffer power loss.
> *



nah... but the whole town here lost internet connection (whatever that means) yesterday... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 3 2007, 04:59 AM~7825414
> *nah... but the whole town here lost internet connection (whatever that means) yesterday...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ha. What cable company ya got up there? Is it comcast.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 05:55 AM~7825479
> *Ha. What cable company ya got up there? Is it comcast.
> *




sepa.

:dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 3 2007, 06:01 AM~7825490
> *sepa.
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Ok continue searching for a drop too 58-61 or 64 

Thanks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*GHOST CAR...*


Police cruiser dash board camera catches ghost car.

Watch it til the end, its a good one.


http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=79643&fr=yvmtf


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 3 2007, 06:07 AM~7825501
> *GHOST CAR...
> Police cruiser dash board camera catches ghost car.
> 
> ...


Repost but good car chase. But look at the time and follow it. Hmm


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 05:39 AM~7825388
> *Mothafuckin lights gone at work. Aint that a bitch.
> 
> Anyone else suffer power loss.
> *


Thats good, now you can sleep.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 06:19 AM~7825523
> *Thats good, now you can sleep.
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I tried to kick back in the scarface chair for a min but got chirped and have to drive to Galveston and then go to lake Jackson wich is where I'm headed now.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Leaving galv


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 3 2007, 07:07 AM~7825501
> *GHOST CAR...
> Police cruiser dash board camera catches ghost car.
> 
> ...


repost.. and what i think happen is the the car drove into the fance and it wasn't attached at bottom.. or it broke thru.. allowing him to drive thru.. fencing went back to its original position. lets thats my theory.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 06:46 AM~7825571
> *repost..  and what i think happen is the the car drove into the fance and it wasn't attached at bottom..  or it broke thru..  allowing him to drive thru..  fencing went back to its original position.    lets thats  my theory.
> *



repost.



yes, the fence went back to its original position.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Long ass booring drive :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

clean your windshield.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2007, 05:03 PM~7821587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw thats fked up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 07:39 AM~7825700
> *clean your windshield.
> *


not my windshield...time warners and those are bugs...:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 08:12 AM~7825620
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Im used to lots a windsheild time  off today too wet to work and the rain threat is too great :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 08:49 AM~7825740
> *not my windshield...time warners and those are bugs...:ugh:
> *


charge em rent then


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 07:54 AM~7825760
> *Im used to lots a windsheild time   off today too wet to work and the rain threat is too great :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah just look at them clouds SW of houston hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 07:58 AM~7825776
> *charge em rent then
> *


good idea..........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 09:00 AM~7825792
> *hell yeah just look at them clouds SW of houston  hno:
> *


ch39 is coming in good today Im watchin The peoples Court  :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 08:08 AM~7825851
> *ch39 is coming in good today Im watchin The peoples Court   :cheesy:
> *


im in the middle of no where clute TX (next to lake jackson) count some shit up and go back to galveston...........


CH39 wtf ,....neegah needs some cable.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 09:20 AM~7825895
> *im in the middle of no where clute TX (next to lake jackson) count some shit up and go back to galveston...........
> CH39 wtf ,....neegah needs some cable.
> *


if only he knew someone thats connected with cable company.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

*GO ROCKETS! *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

whos watching the fight on saturday?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8Gimp_@May 3 2007, 08:20 AM~7825900
> *if only he knew someone thats connected with cable company.
> *


ballers like that should already have services. tellem whats up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 08:26 AM~7825934
> *whos watching the fight on saturday?
> *



lots and lots of ppl thata why i gotta make sure right now there are enough in houston........and all gonna be returned on monday, and back to basic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 3 2007, 09:26 AM~7825934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, don't wanna get into fight with him today.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 08:29 AM~7825950
> *yours truely.
> *


do you got money on it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 09:28 AM~7825943
> *lots and lots of ppl thata why i gotta make sure right now there are enough in houston........and all gonna be returned on monday, and back to basic
> *


aint it less trouble to pay the monthly fee for a box?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 09:25 AM~7825924
> *GO ROCKETS!
> *


Utah ends tonite!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 08:30 AM~7825958
> *aint it less trouble to pay the monthly fee for a box?
> *


most cheapskates that have basic dont get a digital box so they add the extended service witch comes with a cbl box and discontiniue that servies ASAP being monday.

cus you can only buy PPV if ya got a cable box(converter)

so yeah it be easier just to do that but its more so broke fols just pay for it for the time they use it .


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 08:33 AM~7825971
> *Utah ends tonite!
> *


hellz yea! :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 08:35 AM~7825977
> *hellz yea! :thumbsup:
> *


sp


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 08:38 AM~7825988
> *sp
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 3 2007, 09:20 AM~7825895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 09:38 AM~7825988
> *sp
> *


show palace :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 08:40 AM~7826001
> *show palace :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 3 2007, 08:39 AM~7825993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 08:40 AM~7826001
> *show palace :dunno:
> *


no sabe ESPELEAR


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 09:41 AM~7826009
> *
> *


unless you can help a homie out :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 09:41 AM~7826007
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 08:42 AM~7826013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i just noticed lil latin on his roster on top of the mountain! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 08:44 AM~7826026
> *:cheesy:
> *


i got another message from your friend. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 09:44 AM~7826026
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 08:43 AM~7826017
> *unless you can help a homie out :biggrin:
> *


for straight cbl all that can be done is knock off a instal fee etc etc 6 MOs package etc etc


OR 


"temporary" basic cable :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 09:40 AM~7826001
> *show palace :dunno:
> *


damn foo, you live at that place!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 08:52 AM~7826091
> *damn foo, you live at that place!
> *


ha nasty hoes there....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 09:34 AM~7825972
> *most cheapskates that have basic dont get a digital box so they add the extended service witch comes with a cbl box and discontiniue that servies ASAP being monday.
> 
> cus you can only buy PPV if ya got a cable box(converter)
> ...


can you get me a remote for my dvr box? one i got volume stopped working. POS


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 09:56 AM~7826112
> *can you get me a remote for my dvr box?  one i got volume stopped working. POS
> *


whos got a scrambler?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 09:39 AM~7825994
> *yes i do  I will sooner or later. Got other things to spend my money on right now
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** be bawlin! puttin money in G-strings.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 08:42 AM~7826013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 3 2007, 09:46 AM~7826047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want it legit but I have a RR question but I cant discuss it here  


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 09:52 AM~7826091
> *damn foo, you live at that place!
> *


Bitch you were at my house feedin your pie hole this passed weekend :uh: when do I have time to go? STFU with your shit talking and get your ass over here after work n clean all 950247827729278 cig butts in my yard you chain smoking bastard :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 08:56 AM~7826112
> *can you get me a remote for my dvr box?  one i got volume stopped working. POS
> *


yes

mail me at [email protected] for details


JP

yeah i can get one. the one with the orange button?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 09:56 AM~7826111
> *ha nasty hoes there....
> *


FAV KIND


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 08:57 AM~7826116
> *whos got a scrambler?
> *


no such thing in the cable world


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 10:02 AM~7826133
> *yes
> 
> mail me at [email protected] for details
> ...


HMMM.. think so.. pic?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 09:01 AM~7826132
> *
> I want it legit but I have a RR question but I cant discuss it here
> 
> *


PM when ready im sure i know what ya mean


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 09:03 AM~7826141
> *HMMM..  think so..  pic?
> *


.........ye ......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 09:01 AM~7826132
> *is that a good or bad thing?
> *


its cool.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 10:07 AM~7826160
> *its cool.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm sure a lot of you folks on here know Joe from Swangin' Customs ... Joe's Mom passed away suddenly last week, and Joe and his family are having to deal with a great loss, as well as excess hospital and funeral expenses. 

We will be having a benefit to raise money to help Joe and his family pay for those hospital and funeral expenses next Sunday at his shop. Please come out and support a good cause.

If you have any questions, please call me (Dena) at 832-277-0205 or Ever at 281-779-4055


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Like this one. If not this will still work for DVR


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 10:10 AM~7826181
> *I'm sure a lot of you folks on here know Joe from Swangin' Customs ... Joe's Mom passed away suddenly last week, and Joe and his family are having to deal with a great loss, as well as excess hospital and funeral expenses.
> 
> We will be having a benefit to raise money to help Joe and his family pay for those hospital and funeral expenses next Sunday at his shop.  Please come out and support a good cause.
> ...


damn that sucks


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 10:08 AM~7826166
> *:cheesy:
> *


you going to lunch B?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

THATS THE REMOTE.. TRADE YOU FOR BLUE EAGLE CHIPS FOR YOUR BBQ PIT.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 09:23 AM~7826261
> *THATS THE REMOTE.. TRADE YOU FOR BLUE EAGLE CHIPS FOR YOUR BBQ PIT.
> *


done


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 09:10 AM~7826181
> *I'm sure a lot of you folks on here know Joe from Swangin' Customs ... Joe's Mom passed away suddenly last week, and Joe and his family are having to deal with a great loss, as well as excess hospital and funeral expenses.
> 
> We will be having a benefit to raise money to help Joe and his family pay for those hospital and funeral expenses next Sunday at his shop.  Please come out and support a good cause.
> ...


sorry to hear bout his loss. my condolences go out to him and his family.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:18 AM~7826231
> *you going to lunch B?
> *


you payin? :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 10:25 AM~7826279
> *you payin? :cheesy:
> *


you paying bawler, Oscar going.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:26 AM~7826293
> *you paying bawler, Oscar going.
> *


no debit card i fckd it up im really cash poor and too lazy to drive to wamu


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 10:29 AM~7826316
> *no debit card i fckd it up im really cash poor and too lazy to drive to wamu
> *


I got you then, we going at 11:30


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:30 AM~7826324
> *I got you then, we going at 11:30
> *


 :0 


brothers??? :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 10:30 AM~7826329
> *:0
> brothers??? :cheesy:
> *


lets roll at 11:30


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

can i come? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 10:31 AM~7826335
> *can i come? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I come scoop ya!


Aye Young I have 12 bux


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 10:31 AM~7826335
> *can i come? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


picke me up for lunch  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 10:31 AM~7826335
> *can i come? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


coo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 10:37 AM~7826367
> *picke me up for lunch  :biggrin:
> *


lets do this damn thing.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 10:37 AM~7826367
> *picke me up for lunch  :biggrin:
> *


i would but im home today


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 10:32 AM~7826340
> *I come scoop ya!
> Aye Young I have 12 bux
> *


bawla, didnt have money and all of a sudden, found 12 bucks outta thin air. You gotta tell me how you do it!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 3 2007, 10:39 AM~7826382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we'll do it again soon :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 10:45 AM~7826420
> *:cheesy:
> 
> we'll do it again soon  :yes:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 09:45 AM~7826417
> *bawla, didnt have money and all of a sudden, found 12 bucks outta thin air. You gotta tell me how you do it!
> *


fuckin magicians!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 09:32 AM~7826340
> *I come scoop ya!
> Aye Young I have 12 bux
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:45 AM~7826417
> *bawla, didnt have money and all of a sudden, found 12 bucks outta thin air. You gotta tell me how you do it!
> *


up to $19 now hold up :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 09:37 AM~7826367
> *picke me up for lunch  :biggrin:
> *


lets go!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

puro pedo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 09:38 AM~7826375
> *coo
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 3 2007, 09:49 AM~7826459
> *puro pedo
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 10:48 AM~7826448
> *up to $19 now hold up :cheesy:
> *


its cause u white.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 10:48 AM~7826448
> *up to $19 now hold up :cheesy:
> *


well god damn! :wow:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 09:51 AM~7826477
> *its cause u white.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 10:52 AM~7826487
> *:roflmao:
> *


damn a white guy in my office just had a benjamin fall outta his ass!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 10:52 AM~7826487
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Imma start following you white ppl with potato sack.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:53 AM~7826491
> *damn a white guy in my office just had a benjamin fall outta his ass!
> *


happens


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:53 AM~7826491
> *damn a white guy in my office just had a benjamin fall outta his ass!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:55 AM~7826507
> *Imma start following you white ppl with potato sack.
> *


try a pooper scooper..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 10:55 AM~7826521
> *try a pooper scooper..
> *


correction a "money scooper". :roflmao: :roflmao: and yes Im going sweetie. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:56 AM~7826525
> *correction a "money scooper".  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok.. wasn't that funny


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 10:57 AM~7826528
> *ok..  wasn't that funny
> *


you right, it was tha truth.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

imma shit, shower n shave see ya at brothers in a few. you going hny?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 10:59 AM~7826542
> *imma shit, shower n shave see ya at brothers in a few. you going hny?
> *


shit some $$$ out. LOL and yes Im going sweetie. LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 11:02 AM~7826560
> *shit some $$$ out. LOL and yes Im going sweetie. LOL  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 11:02 AM~7826560
> *shit some $$$ out. LOL and yes Im going sweetie. LOL  :roflmao:
> *


Latin this is your que to show this foo a real photoshop and put his face on the brokeback movie poster!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 09:59 AM~7826542
> *imma shit, shower n shave see ya at brothers in a few. you going hny?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

i was just playing bout tagging along!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 11:07 AM~7826592
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> i was just playing bout tagging along!!! :biggrin:
> *


tease.. you got your asian sanch avengemydeath all excited for nothing.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

PIZZA mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 11:09 AM~7826600
> *tease.. you got your asian sanch avengemydeath  all excited for nothing.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 3 2007, 11:07 AM~7826592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i'm heading out for lunch.. thinkin spaghetti warehouse.. 

deuce!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 10:09 AM~7826600
> *tease.. you got your asian sanch avengemydeath  all excited for nothing.
> *


  

im not trying to intrude on their "guy" luncheon.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:10 AM~7826611
> *:yessad:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 10:12 AM~7826615
> *
> *


where are yall going?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 11:16 AM~7826641
> *
> 
> im not trying to intrude on their "guy" luncheon.
> *


i'm back.. SW was crowded.. just picked up order to go.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 11:17 AM~7826651
> *where are yall going?
> *


Brothas Pizza hit tha mufuggin spot :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 11:17 AM~7826651
> *where are yall going?
> *


Brothers pizza, already came back, it was


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 12:41 PM~7827102
> *Brothas Pizza hit tha mufuggin spot :cheesy:
> *


damn that was fast


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 09:16 AM~7826641
> *
> 
> im not trying to intrude on their "guy" luncheon.
> *


 :0 

****?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint good as this SW i'm grubbin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 3 2007, 12:46 PM~7827136
> *:0
> 
> ****?
> *


Not even like that brah :angry: :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 12:43 PM~7827115
> *damn that was fast
> *


heavy foot :biggrin: 


Heres the pic I took of your caprice that you wanted me to post!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 11:41 AM~7827102
> *Brothas Pizza hit tha mufuggin spot :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah that is the spot


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 12:52 PM~7827167
> *heavy foot :biggrin:
> Heres the pic I took of your caprice that you wanted me to post!
> 
> ...












Yeah!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 10:49 AM~7827153
> *Not even like that brah  :angry:  :twak:
> *


just making sure. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 12:52 PM~7827167
> *heavy foot :biggrin:
> Heres the pic I took of your caprice that you wanted me to post!
> 
> ...


Im doing the opposite with that one tho, puttin these on that bitch!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 12:52 PM~7827167
> *heavy foot :biggrin:
> Heres the pic I took of your caprice that you wanted me to post!
> 
> ...


man.. locked up high.. are those 18" cups? gonna make a mean low


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 12:59 PM~7827200
> *Im doing the opposite with that one tho, puttin these on that bitch!
> 
> 
> ...


$200 shipped! what you think?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+May 3 2007, 12:54 PM~7827179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaaaaaaaahh...........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 11:41 AM~7827102
> *Brothas Pizza hit tha mufuggin spot :cheesy:
> *


i was waiting for Dena to pick me up. :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 01:29 PM~7827367
> *i was waiting for Dena to pick me up. :ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 12:32 PM~7827378
> *:ugh:
> *


you must of got lost with the directions i gave you. :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 01:34 PM~7827397
> *you must of got lost with the directions i gave you. :ugh:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 12:35 PM~7827406
> *:yes: :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

tell your friend to quit trying to brag bout females who want him. :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 01:36 PM~7827411
> *:roflmao:
> 
> tell your friend to quit trying to brag bout females who want him. :ugh:
> *


:roflmao: he's just trying to make you jealous :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 12:38 PM~7827438
> *:roflmao: he's just trying to make you jealous  :0  :0  :0
> *


aint gonna work!!! :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 02:48 PM~7827823
> *x2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 01:55 PM~7827867
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 11:38 AM~7827438
> *:roflmao: he's just trying to make you jealous  :0  :0  :0
> *


NO NEED TO BE JEALOUS SHE HAS MY VERGA!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 11:29 AM~7827367
> *i was waiting for Dena to pick me up. :ugh:
> *


TO GET BENT OVER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 09:16 AM~7826641
> *
> 
> im not trying to intrude on their "guy" luncheon.
> *


GET BENT OVER BY MULTIPLE VATOSD


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

scotty your a dayum fool!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 03:06 PM~7827942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> scotty your a dayum fool!!!
> *


so you're on a first name basis with scotty huh? 

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 02:07 PM~7827950
> *so you're on a first name basis with scotty huh?
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

its bout to start raining!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 01:08 PM~7827255
> *$200 shipped!  what you think?
> *


Stick to your chinaz
I got 3 sets, those are going for $1300 for all four and a fifth. :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 03:08 PM~7827964
> *its bout to start raining!!! :thumbsdown:
> *


did you send your resume to take ed brandon's old position at channel 13?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 01:32 PM~7827378
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 03:09 PM~7827973
> *Stick to your chinaz
> I got 3 sets, those are going for $1300 for all four and a fifth.  :twak:
> *


how about $400 + some blue spoke chinaz + 14 cases of hot pockets i was saving for a rainy day.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 03:08 PM~7827958
> *:yes:
> *


so whats this fur belly you speek of? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 02:10 PM~7827983
> *did you send your resume to take ed brandon's old position at channel 13?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 02:13 PM~7828001
> *so whats this fur belly you speek of? :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 01:12 PM~7827990
> *how about $400 + some blue spoke chinaz + 14 cases of hot pockets i was saving for a rainy day.
> *


 :0 
damn nga r u hungry?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 03:12 PM~7827990
> *how about $400 + some blue spoke chinaz + 14 cases of hot pockets i was saving for a rainy day.
> *


Throw a bean burrito w/ no onions on it and you got a deal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 3 2007, 03:26 PM~7828078
> *:0
> damn nga r u hungry?
> *


its a stash i stock piled when we thought hurricane rita was gonna tear up houston.. thought i might be without hot pockets for awhile. hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 03:27 PM~7828088
> *Throw a bean burrito w/ no onions on it and you got a deal
> *


and the hot pockets better be pepperoni, none of that health shit!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 03:27 PM~7828088
> *Throw a bean burrito w/ no onions on it and you got a deal
> *


done and done..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 03:28 PM~7828094
> *its a stash i stock piled when we thought hurricane rita was gonna tear up houston..  thought i might be without hot pockets for awhile.  hno:
> *


we had bbqs every nite when the storm hit and knocked out our power. I bought a shit load of Chicken pot pies, but realized that there isnt any power to juice the microwave.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 03:28 PM~7828100
> *and the hot pockets better be pepperoni, none of that health shit!
> *


healthy hot pockets? never heard of em.. i only work with pepperoni, philly cheese stake, fajita and breakfast ham/cheese.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 03:30 PM~7828115
> *we had bbqs every nite when the storm hit and knocked out our power. I bought a shit load of Chicken pot pies, but realized that there isnt any power to juice the microwave.
> *


car had tank full of gas and a power convertor.. worse comes to worse.. i could be microwaving em in my driveway.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 03:29 PM~7828102
> *done and done..
> *


sucker :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 01:28 PM~7828100
> *and the hot pockets better be pepperoni, none of that health shit!
> *


even light hot pockets aren't healthy
:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 03:13 PM~7828001
> *so whats this fur belly you speek of? :biggrin:
> *


fur belly :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 3 2007, 03:32 PM~7828133
> *even light hot pockets aren't healthy
> :roflmao:
> *


they sure do taste like it. like diet coke, that shit dont taste like regular coke. :nosad:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 03:11 PM~7827985
> *:roflmao:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 03:34 PM~7828150
> *they sure do taste like it. like diet coke, that shit dont taste like regular coke.  :nosad:
> *


try coke zero. good stuff..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 01:34 PM~7828150
> *they sure do taste like it. like diet coke, that shit dont taste like regular coke.  :nosad:
> *


only fatties can tell.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 3 2007, 03:35 PM~7828164
> *only fatties can tell.
> *


  and Im not fat, Im fluffy. :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 3 2007, 01:04 PM~7827929
> *GET BENT OVER BY MULTIPLE VATOS
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 3 2007, 03:30 PM~7828119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scotty's fur belly :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 03:45 PM~7828251
> *yum!
> 
> scotty's fur belly  :uh:
> *


texadelphia got some good phillys there.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 3 2007, 01:36 PM~7828172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *MR.64wagon* , EX214GIRL, STR8HOUSTON


when you're doing being a nosey chismoso.. and reading what everybody is up to.. click the X on top right to sign off.. aight thanks..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 03:47 PM~7828264
> *texadelphia got some good phillys there.
> *


location?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 03:47 PM~7828264
> *texadelphia got some good phillys there.
> *


I heard of that place


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 03:57 PM~7828346
> *location?
> *


right past DEEEEZZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 03:54 PM~7828318
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MR.64wagon , EX214GIRL, STR8HOUSTON
> when you're doing being a nosey chismoso..  and reading what everybody is up to.. click the X on top right to sign off..    aight thanks..
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: STR8HOUSTON

and he's gone.. works everytime.. nosey bastard


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *MR.64wagon,* STR8HOUSTON


he's back.. put0 make up your mind.. in or out..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 03:59 PM~7828356
> *right past DEEEEZZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZZZ
> *


that in down town?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Just ordered these for the lecab









22 inch swangas


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 04:13 PM~7828424
> *Just ordered these for the lecab
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

woo hoo!!!! just got my quarterly bonus and a raise!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 04:17 PM~7828445
> *woo hoo!!!! just got my quarterly bonus and a raise!!! :biggrin:
> *











what you gonna buy me ? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 04:17 PM~7828442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$4795+shipping you wanna set for the big body?? you need five, one for the booty kit :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 03:20 PM~7828461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lunch??? :ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 02:13 PM~7828424
> *Just ordered these for the lecab
> 22 inch swangas
> 
> ...


i like that look.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 04:20 PM~7828464
> *$4795+shipping you wanna set for the big body?? you need five, one for the booty kit :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 02:17 PM~7828445
> *woo hoo!!!! just got my quarterly bonus and a raise!!! :biggrin:
> *


i have something that will "raise" for you  
:yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 3 2007, 04:13 PM~7828424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 04:20 PM~7828469
> *lunch??? :ugh:
> *


 :twak: cheap ass.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 3 2007, 03:22 PM~7828477
> *i have something that will "raise" for you
> :yes:
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: 

youre terrible!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 04:22 PM~7828479
> *use to have cadi like that..  81 slantback seville..   pos it was.     and for some reason.. i actually think you're serious about buying those fake swangas
> 
> *


I keep tellin these fools t look out at the houston lrm show imma put the hurt on them boyz







*YEAAAAAAAAAH......................*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 3 2007, 03:22 PM~7828480
> *:twak:  cheap ass.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 02:28 PM~7828518
> *:buttkick:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> youre terrible!
> *


maybe.
would i be terrible if i sent you that pic???? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 3 2007, 03:30 PM~7828526
> *maybe.
> would i be terrible if i sent you that pic???? :dunno:  :nicoderm:
> *


what pic??? :ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 02:30 PM~7828528
> *what pic??? :ugh:
> *


 :wow: 
you must want to see.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 04:30 PM~7828528
> *what pic??? :ugh:
> *


they seen it.. stop playing


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 02:44 PM~7828604
> *they seen it.. stop playing
> *


:werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got phone call... went like this...


him:yo cuzz.whats da bizzle.. saw you got some choppaz for sizzle.. 

me:uh..yeah..$1600.. cash only

him:awww playa.. ain't got my chedda stacked dat high yet.. lemme see how this weeks check comes out.. and i'll holla @ you tomorrow nizzle.. 

me: uh ok.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shoulda put "english only please..gracias"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 10:10 AM~7826181
> *I'm sure a lot of you folks on here know Joe from Swangin' Customs ... Joe's Mom passed away suddenly last week, and Joe and his family are having to deal with a great loss, as well as excess hospital and funeral expenses.
> 
> We will be having a benefit to raise money to help Joe and his family pay for those hospital and funeral expenses next Sunday at his shop.  Please come out and support a good cause.
> ...


bump for the night crew


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 3 2007, 07:48 AM~7826066
> *for straight cbl all that can be done is knock off a instal fee etc etc 6 MOs package etc etc
> OR
> "temporary" basic cable :ugh:
> *



how about free roadrunner


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

[/quote]

Q: Is that red cadi(stanley) on RO?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 01:57 PM~7828346
> *location?
> *


by my mama's house in West End and on westhimer


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 03:13 PM~7828424
> *Just ordered these for the lecab
> 
> 
> ...


them bitches will be clackin by the time you know it....didn't know they made a low pro 22" vogue


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 04:11 PM~7828760
> *bump for the night crew
> *


our deepest condolences for joe and his family....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 3 2007, 06:43 PM~7829280
> *them bitches will be clackin by the time you know it....didn't know they made a low pro 22" vogue
> 
> 
> *


haters.. and yeah.. vogue comes in 20's and 22's.. guess they aint made it out to the country folks yet. www.voguetyre.com 

http://www.texanwirewheels.com/URBAN/home.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. baby momma hooked me up at pepboys (she works there).. got me set of new 185/70r14's for $80 no tax.. 

oh, and if anybody lookin for 175/70r14 or 175/60r14's.. i found place that has used ones for $35 each.. i didnt want em, not enough tread for a daily.. i woulda had to buy more in a month.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2007, 04:19 PM~7828800
> *how about free roadrunner
> *


No such thing.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2007, 10:02 PM~7823273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


paint sux. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 09:54 PM~7830519
> *oh..  baby momma hooked me up at pepboys (she works there)..  got me set of new 185/70r14's for $80 no tax..
> 
> oh, and if anybody lookin for 175/70r14 or 175/60r14's..  i found place that has used ones for $35 each..  i didnt want em, not enough tread for a daily..  i woulda had to buy more in a month.
> *


Those are some bubbly ass tires.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 09:26 AM~7825934
> *whos watching the fight on saturday?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2007, 09:45 AM~7826038
> *i just noticed lil latin on his roster on top of the mountain!  :roflmao:
> *


It's rooster babosa! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 07:05 AM~7832740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> paint sux.  LOL
> *


 :yessad: imma get photoshop


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 04:46 PM~7828623
> *just got phone call...  went like this...
> him:yo cuzz.whats da bizzle.. saw you got some choppaz for sizzle..
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 3 2007, 11:06 AM~7826587
> *Latin this is your que to show this foo a real photoshop and put his face on the brokeback movie poster!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

That boy needs to quit riding your balls.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 07:05 AM~7832741
> *Those are some bubbly ass tires.
> *


so


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 07:18 AM~7832762
> *so
> *


175-70s or 175-75s or just roll 13s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

185's look fine to me.. would have orderd 175/70's off internet..but didnt have time to wait for shipping..making power moves this weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 07:16 AM~7832760
> *That boy needs to quit riding your balls.
> *


"I hate you. I really do."

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 07:21 AM~7832768
> *185's look fine to me..  would have orderd 175/70's off internet..but didnt have time to wait for shipping..making power moves this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...











175-75s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

175/75's no rub! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 07:33 AM~7832794
> *175/75's  no rub!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice rimz :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 07:39 AM~7832814
> *nice rimz  :biggrin:
> *


use to belong to some queer with a lecab.. he wants em back, so we in negotiations.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2007, 08:00 PM~7822196
> *it doesn't get any better 4 this weknd, watch the fight on sat, and then hit to austin on sunday :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


See you Saturday night


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 3 2007, 06:37 PM~7829534
> *haters..  and yeah.. vogue comes in 20's and 22's.. guess they aint made it out to the country folks yet.    www.voguetyre.com
> 
> http://www.texanwirewheels.com/URBAN/home.html
> *


i've seen em....just didn't know they came in low pro's yet.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

if you don't like my comment....visit....www.mevaleverga.com


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dena give a call


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin rockets! ugh! oh well they'll win on sat in houston will be tite. :thumbsup:

but the mavs lost... :roflmao:

i won money on that game.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 09:15 AM~7833054
> *fkin rockets! ugh! oh well they'll win on sat in houston will be tite. :thumbsup:
> 
> but the mavs lost... :roflmao:
> ...


My Bro in law is a BIG Mavs fan, I called him last nite to fuck with him. He talked a lot of shit about the Rockets, but I told him, at least we are still in it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 08:22 AM~7833099
> *My Bro in law is a BIG Mavs fan, I called him last nite to fuck with him. He talked a lot of shit about the Rockets, but I told him, at least we are still in it.
> *


:thumbsup:

so much for the number one seat this year! too bad i didnt stay up to watch the whole game.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 09:34 AM~7833186
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> so much for the number one seat this year! too bad i didnt stay up to watch the whole game.
> *


hes jumping off of this. Like every other mav fan. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 09:34 AM~7833186
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> so much for the number one seat this year! too bad i didnt stay up to watch the whole game.
> *


I already knew it was gonna happen, so I didnt watch it at all. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 08:36 AM~7833198
> *hes jumping off of this. Like every other mav fan. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 08:39 AM~7833220
> *I already knew it was gonna happen, so I didnt watch it at all. :biggrin:
> *


it would of been funny to see dirk's, avery's and mark's face though. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 09:44 AM~7833251
> *it would of been funny to see dirk's, avery's and mark's face though. :biggrin:
> *


Maybe they all look like.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 08:45 AM~7833267
> *Maybe they all look like.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+May 3 2007, 05:23 PM~7828823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up dena......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 4 2007, 09:59 AM~7833338
> *wut up dena......
> *


working ... ready for CINCO DE DRINKO! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 10:01 AM~7833342
> *working ... ready for CINCO DE DRINKO!  :biggrin:
> *


yo' steve was trying to get a hold of you.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 07:57 AM~7832850
> *use to belong to some queer with a lecab..  he wants em back, so we in negotiations.
> *


 :uh: they were all used up by the time latin sold them to ya :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 09:01 AM~7833342
> *working ... ready for CINCO DE DRINKO!  :biggrin:
> *


i hear that! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 10:03 AM~7833363
> *:uh: they were all used up by the time latin sold them to ya :uh:
> *


no shit? they sat in my garage since i bought them from you :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 4 2007, 09:15 AM~7833054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$75?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: * way of lyfe *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 09:06 AM~7833383
> *aint even gonna say it.. u know what i'm thinkin
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:09 AM~7833399
> *:dunno:
> *


think he means palace inn, bottle of boones &


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 10:05 AM~7833376
> *no shit?  they sat in my garage since i bought them from you  :dunno:
> *


That south Houston atmosphere reeks havoc on china chrome!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 10:11 AM~7833418
> *That south Houston atmosphere reeks havoc on china chrome!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 09:11 AM~7833416
> *think he means palace inn, bottle of boones &
> 
> 
> ...


ah shit...boones farm wine. :roflmao:

that brought back memories!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:13 AM~7833428
> *ah shit...boones farm wine. :roflmao:
> 
> that brought back memories!
> *


the ghetto
the ghetto
talkin' about the ghettooooo
the ghetto
the ghetto
funk funky ghettooooo.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:13 AM~7833428
> *ah shit...boones farm wine. :roflmao:
> 
> that brought back memories!
> *


wino


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 08:07 AM~7833390
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members:  way of lyfe
> *


hes gunna whop that ass one day


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 10:16 AM~7833451
> *wino
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2007, 10:17 AM~7833459
> *hes gunna whop that ass one day
> *


 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 09:15 AM~7833447
> *the ghetto
> the ghetto
> talkin' about the ghettooooo
> ...


i dont give a fk......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 09:16 AM~7833451
> *wino
> *


only sometimes. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:20 AM~7833489
> *only sometimes. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:20 AM~7833482
> *i dont give a fk......
> *


nga i was just singing some too short shit! :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 10:03 AM~7833361
> *yo' steve was trying to get a hold of you.
> *


give that fool my phone number please!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 10:25 AM~7833518
> *give that fool my phone number please!
> *


already, gave him your work # also.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 09:23 AM~7833505
> *nga i was just singing some too short shit!  :angry:
> *


so was i! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:27 AM~7833537
> *so was i! :angry:
> *


*These are the tales, the freaky tales...
The tales that I tell so well...*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say ho.....
yeah you....
can ask you a question....
do you like to fk??

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

bitch! stop talkin that shit!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 10:27 AM~7833534
> *already, gave him your work # also.
> *


 Thanks ... I'll be in Pasadena tomorrow ... they're having a benefit for one of my aunt's out there ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 4 2007, 10:31 AM~7833555
> *say ho.....
> yeah you....
> can ask you a question....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 08:32 AM~7833563
> * Thanks ... I'll be in Pasadena tomorrow ... they're having a benefit for one of my aunt's out there ....
> *


GET BENT OVER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 4 2007, 10:31 AM~7833558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where? i'll swing by.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 09:33 AM~7833577
> *this nga.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you are a liandro.  lmfao!
> *


hellz yea!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

It's a mack attack, coming from way back
My name is too short baby I don't play that jack
I'm from the dangerous crew, and I tell you it's true
Everything they say about Playboy Too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:35 AM~7833586
> *hellz yea!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Standin on the corner, in a white Godfather hat
He drives a long black gangsta Cadillac
He can steal broads nine man, three or four minutes
It's not how long you talk brah, it's what you put in it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 10:33 AM~7833577
> *this nga.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you are a liandro.  lmfao!
> ...




Blue Diamond Bar
814 Spencer Highway
South Houston, TX

When: Saturday, May 5th
Time: 10:00 a.m. - ??

The plates will cost $6 a plate and will include:
Chicken, sausage, brisket, potato salad, rice and frijoles charros

Raffles:
Bottles of Liquor
Hand designed picnic table

Door Prizes:
Star Bucks Gift Card
Wal-Mart Gift Card
Barnes and Noble Gift Card
Bath & Body Works


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 10:43 AM~7833634
> *
> 
> Blue Diamond Bar
> ...


See you there.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 10:44 AM~7833639
> *See you there.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 10:43 AM~7833634
> *
> 
> Blue Diamond Bar
> ...


count me in.. hrny wanna ride with me? i know i dont have a big body focuSS but.. hope an impala will be ok.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 10:48 AM~7833665
> *count me in..    hrny wanna ride with me?   i know i dont have a big body focuSS but..  hope an impala will be ok.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:13 AM~7833428
> *ah shit...boones farm wine. :roflmao:
> 
> that brought back memories!
> *


Its all bout the MD 20 20


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 10:56 AM~7833695
> *Its all bout the MD 20 20
> *


nah, Cisco got the womenz passed out for illegal activity :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 10:56 AM~7833695
> *Its all bout the MD 20 20
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 08:43 AM~7833634
> *
> 
> Blue Diamond Bar
> ...


NO CHILES?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 4 2007, 11:03 AM~7833729
> *NO CHILES?
> *


open your mouth.. i got one for you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 10:11 AM~7833418
> *That south Houston atmosphere reeks havoc on china chrome!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 10:56 AM~7833695
> *Its all bout the MD 20 20
> *


brought back no memories. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 09:56 AM~7833695
> *Its all bout the MD 20 20
> *


ugh!! if i smell that shit up to this day i get nauseous!!!! last time i drank that shit really fked me up!!!

alize was good too!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 11:15 AM~7833799
> *ugh!! if i smell that shit up to this day i get nauseous!!!! last time i drank that shit really fked me up!!!
> 
> alize was good too!!
> *


on the rocks?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 09:48 AM~7833665
> *count me in..    hrny wanna ride with me?  i know i dont have a big body focuSS but..  hope an impala will be ok.
> *


i cant. i got too much stuff to take care of on saturday.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 11:16 AM~7833810
> *on the rocks?
> *


straight mutha fucker!


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:19 AM~7833830
> *straight mutha fucker!
> *


stfu fatboy!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 11:21 AM~7833842
> *stfu fatboy!
> *


come here and make me pussy! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 10:19 AM~7833830
> *straight mutha fucker!
> *


sippin straight out the bottle!! LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@May 4 2007, 11:20 AM~7833836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you all sell autoparts?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 10:24 AM~7833866
> *you all sell autoparts?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 11:25 AM~7833875
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: thought hi-lo turned into o'reileys :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 4 2007, 11:15 AM~7833799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aight.. but better not be lying.. don't let me charming ways and outgoing/carefree personality confuse you, if i see you there.. imma walk up and pop you in da grill.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 11:28 AM~7833889
> *aight..  but better not be lying..    don't let me charming ways and outgoing/carefree personality confuse you, if i see you there.. imma walk up and pop you in da grill.
> *


wtf? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 11:30 AM~7833895
> *wtf?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sixfoss told me to. put me on sanch alert.. paypal me $100


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 11:31 AM~7833902
> *sixfoss told me to.  put me on sanch alert..  paypal me $100
> *


he's having it rough w/o his chonies under control


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 4 2007, 10:28 AM~7833889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish a nicca would!!! :angry: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah for real got alot to do that day.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:23 AM~7833858
> *come here and make me pussy!  :angry:
> *


keep talkin homie, I have photoshop!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 10:31 AM~7833902
> *sixfoss told me to.  put me on sanch alert..  paypal me $100
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 10:32 AM~7833907
> *he's having it rough w/o his chonies under control
> *


 :roflmao: that'll never happen.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 4 2007, 11:32 AM~7833907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind.. i forgot.. i was drinking straight vodka that nite.. md4040 was a whole nother story  

and nah for real, i will pop you in da grill :biggrin: <- right thurr


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 11:33 AM~7833918
> *keep talkin homie, I have photoshop!!!
> *


oh your joking, verrrry smart my friend. I was about to call up Ben taub to hold a room. :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 11:38 AM~7833940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


G4NG$T4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 11:35 AM~7833927
> *:roflmao: that'll never happen.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 11:38 AM~7833940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:38 AM~7833944
> *oh your joking, verrrry smart my friend. I was about to call up Ben taub to hold a room.  :wow:
> *


STFU FAT BOY!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 11:32 AM~7833912
> *
> i wish a nicca would!!!  :angry:
> 
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 11:40 AM~7833959
> *STFU FAT BOY!
> *


buffalo nut skins, tommorow hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

What be the damn deal Dena!?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:42 AM~7833974
> *buffalo nut skins, tommorow  hno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 11:39 AM~7833946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Damn, that foo the professor of "Slapology"!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:43 AM~7833978
> *What be the damn deal Dena!?
> *


working  ... I'm so ready to get the hell outta here and go home!  I'm ready for the weekend


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 11:45 AM~7833987
> *working   ... I'm so ready to get the hell outta here and go home!    I'm ready for the weekend
> *


Party at Brians house!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:47 AM~7833996
> *Party at Brians house!
> 
> 
> ...


is it his bday? he gonna have a pinata shaped like a cadillac? so he can finally CUT ONE


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 11:50 AM~7834005
> *is it his bday?  he gonna have a pinata shaped like a cadillac? so he can finally CUT ONE
> *


ww 12


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:51 AM~7834012
> *ww 12
> *


sorry..couldn't help myself.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 11:50 AM~7834005
> *is it his bday?  he gonna have a pinata shaped like a cadillac? so he can finally CUT ONE
> *


Have you even seen my car in person?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 11:52 AM~7834014
> *sorry..couldn't help myself.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:47 AM~7833996
> *Party at Brians house!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 11:53 AM~7834019
> *
> *


Or was it at your house? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:53 AM~7834022
> *Or was it at your house?  :biggrin:
> *


if that's the case we're all cumming! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 11:52 AM~7834015
> *Have you even seen my car in person?
> *


yeah. its a nice clean uncut lecab.. and?

there were buncha people around your car complimenting it.. saying things like "yo cuzz. peep this slab.. its off da chain.. fo chizzle"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 11:56 AM~7834039
> *if that's the case we're all cumming!  :cheesy:
> *


you bring "MAZTECA" ill bring "not so bad 86"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:53 AM~7834022
> *Or was it at your house?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 11:57 AM~7834045
> *you bring "MAZTECA" ill bring "not so bad 86"
> *


ok, let me rent a tow truck


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 10:42 AM~7833971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 11:58 AM~7834051
> *ok, let me rent a tow truck
> *


let me know, Im gonna need one as well :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:35 AM~7833927
> *:roflmao: that'll never happen.
> *



ok


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 4 2007, 12:06 PM~7834093
> *ok
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 12:07 PM~7834099
> *:0
> *


chips for your wheels.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 12:11 PM~7834114
> *chips for your wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


$ SHIPPED?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 11:56 AM~7834043
> *yeah.  its a nice clean uncut lecab.. and?
> 
> there were buncha people around your car complimenting it..  saying things like "yo cuzz. peep this slab..  its off da chain.. fo chizzle"
> *


you'er a JACKASS! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 12:14 PM~7834127
> *you'er a JACKASS! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: damn, you really like the term "jackass".


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 12:14 PM~7834127
> *you'er a JACKASS! :cheesy:
> *


HE HATES ME.. HE REALLY DOES HATE ME


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 12:16 PM~7834138
> *HE HATES ME..  HE REALLY DOES HATE ME
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 12:16 PM~7834139
> *:yessad:
> *


but his gal thinks i'm da hizzle for shizzle..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 12:15 PM~7834134
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: damn, you really like the term "jackass".
> *


your a jackass too! but your not a dumbass!  :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 12:19 PM~7834152
> *your a jackass too! but your not a dumbass!   :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh: thanx, I guess?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 12:20 PM~7834161
> *:ugh:  thanx, I guess?
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 12:23 PM~7834174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 4 2007, 11:45 AM~7833987
> *working   ... I'm so ready to get the hell outta here and go home!    I'm ready for the weekend
> *


Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Spy on Deez Nutts!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 12:29 PM~7834207
> *Spy on Deez Nutts!
> *


guey of lyfe


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 09:38 AM~7833940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LATIN...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 4 2007, 11:06 AM~7834093
> *ok
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

outta towner.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


hmmm.. i know whirlwind be singing on Anonymous.. oh shady azz ******.. seen hiz ass other day at autozone.. asking for tips on how to do a tune-up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 11:23 AM~7834174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw poor puppy!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 10:39 AM~7834255
> *aw poor puppy!
> *











I BOUGHT THIS ONE LAST NIGHT..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 12:23 PM~7834174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=713895497


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 4 2007, 12:40 PM~7834262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dog can kick your dogs ass


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 10:59 AM~7834346
> *my dog can kick your dogs ass
> *


AND I CAN KICK YOURS..... :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 12:29 PM~7834207
> *Spy on Deez Nutts!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 4 2007, 01:00 PM~7834353
> *AND I CAN KICK YOURS..... :0
> *


you'd have to use the jedi mind trick


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 11:02 AM~7834361
> *you'd have to use the jedi mind trick
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 4 2007, 01:03 PM~7834367
> *:twak:
> *


/\/\
Why you got to whip out yoda's cane :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 4 2007, 01:03 PM~7834367
> *:twak:
> *


see.. heres my killa dog when she was a puppy.. peep her mean muggin..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 01:06 PM~7834384
> *see.. heres my killa dog when she was a puppy..  peep her mean muggin..
> 
> 
> ...


i almost sat on her :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 01:05 PM~7834375
> */\/\
> Why you got to whip out yoda's cane  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


trouble makers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 01:07 PM~7834390
> *i almost sat on her  :biggrin:
> *


you're only alive today because you didn't.. cause she'd have ate yo azz up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 11:06 AM~7834384
> *see.. heres my killa dog when she was a puppy..  peep her mean muggin..
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell is that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 01:10 PM~7834410
> *what the hell is that
> *


Pekingese is an ancient toy breed of dog, originating in China. They were the favoured imperial pet. Good-natured and happy, these dogs are a pleasure to keep. They enjoy family environments, but require regular cleaning if in outdoor environments. Their eyes are very delicate as they sit above the socket rather than within the socket.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mine must have screw loose.. cause she far from good natured.. she a straight thug


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 01:09 PM~7834409
> *you're only alive today because you didn't..  cause she'd have ate yo azz up.
> *


 hno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

EVEN YO DOGS IS CHINAZ! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wheres avendgemydeath? he musta got hungry with all the dog pics and went for a snack..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 4 2007, 01:15 PM~7834438
> *EVEN YO DOGS IS CHINAZ! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they provided grub at work to celebrate cinco de mayo.. had some veggie tamales were just filled with cream cheese and jalapenos.. imma be blowing azz later.. 

oh..and some brawd and work was next to me fixin plate and said "so danny, what did ya'll do in your home country to celebrate?" :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 01:28 PM~7834511
> *"so danny, what did ya'll do in your home country to celebrate?"  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you should of told her, we watch baseball and pay Mexicans to cut our lawns. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 01:34 PM~7834545
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you should of told her, we watch baseball and pay Mexicans to cut our lawns.  :biggrin:
> *


  "JUST LIKE YA'LL"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DAMMIT.. KNEW I SHOULDNT HAVE FK WIF THOSE JALAPENO TAMELES.. BE BACK HOUR OR SO.. HOPEFULLY..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 12:06 PM~7834384
> *see.. heres my killa dog when she was a puppy..  peep her mean muggin..
> 
> 
> ...


AW! too freakin cute!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 4 2007, 12:15 PM~7834438
> *EVEN YO DOGS IS CHINAZ! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 01:38 PM~7834584
> *AW! too freakin cute!
> *


keep your hungry asian sanch away from my dog. :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 02:05 PM~7834757
> *keep your hungry asian sanch away from my dog.  :twak:
> *


put some hot sauce on it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 4 2007, 01:15 PM~7834438
> *EVEN YO DOGS IS CHINAZ! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 01:05 PM~7834757
> *keep your hungry asian sanch away from my dog.  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i dont believe in sanchos.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 03:28 PM~7835298
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> i dont believe in sanchos.
> *


I eat at panchos :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 02:32 PM~7835314
> *I eat at panchos :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

My flag stays "raised".


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 03:32 PM~7835314
> *I eat at panchos :dunno:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 02:43 PM~7835395
> *My flag stays "raised".
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 03:59 PM~7835490
> *:roflmao:
> *


just give the man the skins so that all of this casanova'in can stop. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 02:05 PM~7835543
> *just give the man the skins so that all of this casanova'in can stop.  :biggrin:
> *


too much to read
what did i miss?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 4 2007, 04:07 PM~7835555
> *too much to read
> what did i miss?
> *


same old same old. chinaman wants to hit the taquito.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 04:05 PM~7835543
> *just give the man the skins so that all of this casanova'in can stop.  :biggrin:
> *


think she does want em.. damn, she sure moved on fast after ellie left


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 04:09 PM~7835566
> *same old same old.  chinaman wants to hit the taquito.
> *


so dose the chicken man.....but im not for the small talk like to get to the big bizness


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 02:09 PM~7835566
> *same old same old.  chinaman wants to hit the taquito.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 4 2007, 04:11 PM~7835583
> *so dose the chicken man.....but im not for the small talk like to get to the big bizness
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i wish i could do some smooth talkin like the asian casanova..

i've tried my best..but always end up saying "stop being a b1tch.. let me have some already.. "


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 03:05 PM~7835543
> *just give the man the skins so that all of this casanova'in can stop.  :biggrin:
> *


sonso!!! aint no one trying to hit! thats all a figment of your imagination! :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 03:10 PM~7835581
> *think she does want em..      damn, she sure moved on fast after ellie left
> *


:twak: :roflmao: 

yall are throwed off!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 4 2007, 03:11 PM~7835583
> *so dose the chicken man.....but im not for the small talk like to get to the big bizness
> *


 :wow: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 03:14 PM~7835610
> *i wish i could do some smooth talkin like the asian casanova..
> 
> i've tried my best..but always end up saying "stop being a b1tch.. let me have some already..  "
> *


cause your a pimp.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2007, 04:05 PM~7835543
> *just give the man the skins so that all of this casanova'in can stop.  :biggrin:
> *


Then he'll do this


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 02:14 PM~7835615
> *sonso!!! aint no one trying to hit! thats all a figment of your imagination! :buttkick:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 03:17 PM~7835640
> *Then he'll do this
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star..what you got on my drink?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 03:17 PM~7835643
> *
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 02:14 PM~7835610
> *i wish i could do some smooth talkin like the asian casanova..
> 
> i've tried my best..but always end up saying "stop being a b1tch.. let me have some already..  "
> *


me too  



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 02:18 PM~7835652
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: 
suuuuuuuuuure you haven't done that.
shit i finnah buy a zirconia....er... i mean diamond for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 04:19 PM~7835666
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


damn.. u got men all over huh.. ellie in n carolina.. imported one from asia..and even your ex-boo lone star poppin in to say hi..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 4 2007, 03:21 PM~7835678
> *:uh:
> suuuuuuuuuure you haven't done that.
> shit i finnah buy a zirconia....er... i mean diamond for you.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 02:22 PM~7835681
> *damn.. u got men all over huh..  ellie in n carolina..  imported one from asia..and even your ex-boo lone star poppin in to say hi..
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 03:54 PM~7835461
> *:barf:
> *


bitch, whats wrong with panchos asshole?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 03:22 PM~7835681
> *damn.. u got men all over huh..  ellie in n carolina..  imported one from asia..and even your ex-boo lone star poppin in to say hi..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

everyone is just b/s-in'. no one is serious bout any of this.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 02:24 PM~7835699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> everyone is just b/s-in'. no one is serious bout any of this.
> *


im serious but u wont give me another chance


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 03:25 PM~7835703
> *im serious but u wont give me another chance
> *


dont play.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 04:24 PM~7835699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> everyone is just b/s-in'. no one is serious bout any of this.
> *


actually.. i would bet $ that avengemydeath is serious about showing you his eggroll.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 04:14 PM~7835610
> *i wish i could do some smooth talkin like the asian casanova..
> 
> i've tried my best..but always end up saying "stop being a b1tch.. let me have some already..  "
> *


smooth talking? Damn, yall must be some retards if you think Im smooth talking. :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 04:24 PM~7835699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> everyone is just b/s-in'. no one is serious bout any of this.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 03:26 PM~7835706
> *actually..  i would bet $ that avengemydeath is serious about showing you his eggroll.
> *


:nono: not true.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 03:27 PM~7835717
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i speak nothing but the truth. :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 02:26 PM~7835704
> *dont play.
> *


call me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 04:26 PM~7835706
> *actually..  i would bet $ that avengemydeath is serious about showing you his eggroll.
> *


x2 lol!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 02:24 PM~7835699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> everyone is just b/s-in'. no one is serious bout any of this.
> *


I AM :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 04:28 PM~7835724
> *i speak nothing but the truth. :angel:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if that fool dont chill out with all that shit. fuck the de le hoya vs mayweather its gonna be lone star vs fob up inhere


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 04:29 PM~7835733
> *
> *


bbq at your house, my meat, your grill :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 02:26 PM~7835706
> *actually..  i would bet $ that avengemydeath is serious about showing you his eggroll.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn.. glad i lost interest.. line looks long.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 03:28 PM~7835727
> *call me
> *


  :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 04:29 PM~7835737
> *if that fool dont chill out with all that shit. fuck the de le hoya vs mayweather its gonna be lone star vs fob up inhere
> *


u can't fight


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 04:30 PM~7835745
> *bbq at your house, my meat, your grill  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: no funds for bbq Im broke....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 4 2007, 03:29 PM~7835732
> *I AM :angry:
> *


:twak: :buttkick: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 04:31 PM~7835756
> *:uh: no funds for bbq Im broke....
> *


got charcoal, beer, and meat.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 03:29 PM~7835737
> *if that fool dont chill out with all that shit. fuck the de le hoya vs mayweather its gonna be lone star vs fob up inhere
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 04:32 PM~7835763
> *got charcoal, beer, and meat.
> *


tecate lite is on sale :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 03:30 PM~7835750
> *damn.. glad i lost interest..  line looks long.
> *


  :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 04:29 PM~7835737
> *if that fool dont chill out with all that shit. fuck the de le hoya vs mayweather its gonna be lone star vs fob up inhere
> *


chill. you dont want that now :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 04:33 PM~7835779
> *chill. you dont want that now :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 02:33 PM~7835779
> *chill. you dont want that now :nono:
> *


im just fuckin with u.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 4 2007, 02:31 PM~7835754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 03:33 PM~7835770
> *tecate lite is on sale  :cheesy:
> *


aw, for your gal.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 04:33 PM~7835779
> *chill. you dont want that now :nono:
> *


you hit a nerve kenstar!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 03:34 PM~7835794
> *im just fuckin with u.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 04:35 PM~7835799
> *aw, for your gal.
> *


for me foo' :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 04:34 PM~7835794
> *im just fuckin with u.
> *


im not :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 03:36 PM~7835812
> *for me  foo' :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 04:37 PM~7835817
> *im not    :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2007, 04:34 PM~7835794
> *im just fuckin with u.
> *


pu$$y


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 04:37 PM~7835824
> *pu$$y
> *


 :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 02:37 PM~7835824
> *pu$$y
> *


hahahha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 04:32 PM~7835763
> *got charcoal, beer, and meat.
> *


and I promise I wont bring Arnold


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 04:38 PM~7835829
> *:roflmao:  :yessad:
> *


fk u laughin at ray liotta?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 04:33 PM~7835770
> *tecate lite is on sale  :cheesy:
> *


you and your tecate lite :uh: dos equis amber


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 04:35 PM~7835799
> *aw, for your gal.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no, his chick drinks Tecate, brian drinks lite, what a pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 04:44 PM~7835871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  no, his chick drinks Tecate, brian drinks lite, what a pussy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 02:44 PM~7835871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  no, his chick drinks Tecate, brian drinks lite, what a pussy
> *


is he watching his weight?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 4 2007, 04:53 PM~7835939
> *is he watching his weight?
> *


watchin his "hour glass" :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 4 2007, 04:42 PM~7835855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she made the switch too :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 03:44 PM~7835871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  no, his chick drinks Tecate, brian drinks lite, what a pussy
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hell I dont even drink. Im an "angry drunk".


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Young when he drank lite beer.........







you've seen the recent pics of him :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 04:58 PM~7835977
> *Hell I dont even drink. Im an "angry drunk".
> *


lies


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 04:59 PM~7835985
> *Young when he drank lite beer.........
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn, I look good in those speedos, by the way, I hate you, I really do.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 05:00 PM~7835991
> *lies
> *


so, would you belive im always the designated driver? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2007, 04:58 PM~7835977
> *Hell I dont even drink. Im an "angry drunk".
> *


dont stop me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually.. i'm angry when i'm sober.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 04:16 PM~7836102
> *actually.. i'm angry when i'm sober.
> *


:yes:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 12:10 PM~7834415
> *Pekingese is an ancient toy breed of dog, originating in China. They were the favoured imperial pet. Good-natured and happy, these dogs are a pleasure to keep. They enjoy family environments, but require regular cleaning if in outdoor environments. Their eyes are very delicate as they sit above the socket rather than within the socket.
> *


 damn u turn into DR. DOLITTLE or what..... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 02:59 PM~7835985
> *Young when he drank lite beer.........
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 05:20 PM~7836123
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 4 2007, 03:24 PM~7835699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> everyone is just b/s-in'. no one is serious bout any of this.
> *




ok


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 4 2007, 04:57 AM~7832728
> *No such thing.
> *



take the filter out


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 4 2007, 07:49 PM~7837013
> *take the filter out
> *



quit bullshittin and go watch the fight foo







p.s., i jus ordered pizza


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what time you guys are going to the austin show


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

happy mojo day.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+May 4 2007, 07:49 PM~7837013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] mojo day


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 4 2007, 03:16 PM~7836102
> *actually.. i'm angry when i'm sober.
> *


Then I guess you're always drunk when you talk to me. You're always nice to me. :biggrin: I say F__ a lot when I'm drunk. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 5 2007, 08:25 AM~7838828
> *Then I guess you're always drunk when you talk to me.  You're always nice to me. :biggrin: I say F__ a lot when I'm drunk.  :0
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 5 2007, 06:13 AM~7838801
> *
> :angry:
> *


i know ...a hater....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2007, 06:31 AM~7838841
> *
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2007, 10:08 AM~7839067
> *lol
> *


fk u laughin at?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

See you all in Austin. Drive safe.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma be pourin a drink swangin lane 2 lane hittin 90mph +


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

lifting the regal 2 day here it comes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 5 2007, 04:33 PM~7840200
> *lifting the regal 2 day here it comes
> *


:0 lol..finally found that shop? :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all in a days work..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2007, 04:38 PM~7840616
> *all in a days work..
> 
> 
> ...


looks good ,,that must be homeboys car....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks.. homeboy who?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic the car came out really good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nice.. another females car? hope so wif those hearts. :ugh:


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2007, 04:38 PM~7840616
> *all in a days work..
> 
> 
> ...


dats all me homie. dat kid got mad skillz wit da paint gun.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+May 5 2007, 05:01 PM~7840694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no female.. guys can rock purple too..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2007, 07:06 PM~7840723
> *thanks.. u seen it up close and personal..
> no female.. guys can rock purple too..
> *


i said hearts.. not purple.. when i let u paint my car again.. if there 1 heart on it.. we box'n


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixty8imp u going to austin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 5 2007, 07:24 PM~7840781
> *sixty8imp u going to austin
> *


probably not.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 30 2007, 04:42 PM~7805590
> *damn she tryin to hide that gut :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> but Id hit it :biggrin:
> *




damn yall some haterz


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2007, 05:02 AM~7809327
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




lol i guess...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Brian getting all those pics from some "gay" internet sites. He has full memberships. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 5 2007, 08:02 PM~7840920
> *damn yall some haterz
> *


not me.. i was tryin to holla @ you


----------



## PedroF (Mar 22, 2007)

WHUTZ UP H-TOWN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 5 2007, 05:10 PM~7840733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bullshit.. u just wanted to fuck.. and take pics.. so u can blackmail here with later on when she gets famous..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2007, 02:43 AM~7842917
> *bitch please.. you couldnt keep up..
> 
> lard ass
> ...


couldnt keep up? bitch. u aint seen me after boozing whole bottle of rum.. that shyt like crack to me...


and haaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. man said "when she gets famous"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 6 2007, 12:52 AM~7842941
> *couldnt keep up? bitch. u aint seen me after boozing whole bottle of rum..  that shyt like crack to me...
> and haaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. man said "when she gets famous"
> *


*****.. do u ever sleep..u must libe on l.i.l

yea when she gets famous..
she stilla carshow show hoochie..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2007, 02:55 AM~7842953
> ******.. do u ever sleep..u must libe on l.i.l
> 
> yea when she gets famous..
> ...


***** i got got home.. drunk as fk.. i curbed checked a rim too.. good things i dont give a fk about some pussy pastel blue chinaz.. 

and wtf is libe?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic *(3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)*
0 Members: 


at 3 in da fk'n morning?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 5 2007, 08:02 PM~7840920
> *damn yall some haterz
> *


i aint hatin its motivation.....but i still wanna fuck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2007, 03:23 AM~7843009
> *i aint hatin its motivation
> *


she wants you


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2007, 01:23 AM~7843009
> *i aint hatin its motivation.....but i still wanna fuck
> *



too bad that will never happen :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2007, 12:55 AM~7842953
> ******.. do u ever sleep..u must libe on l.i.l
> 
> yea when she gets famous..
> ...



and if i am? so what get over it


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2007, 06:43 PM~7841082
> *not me..  i was tryin to holla @ you
> *



Oh Aight Then... Im Not TripiN.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 6 2007, 09:14 AM~7843259
> *too bad that will never happen  :biggrin:
> *


naw im good.........just fuckin around.....would feel to safe with the name cochina.....


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2007, 08:47 AM~7843467
> *naw im good.........just fuckin around.....would feel to safe with the name cochina.....
> *


I Guess Whateva Tha Hell That Means


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 6 2007, 09:17 AM~7843266
> *Oh Aight Then... Im Not TripiN.
> *


 nice avatar.. u look purdy


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 6 2007, 09:43 AM~7843720
> *  nice avatar.. u look purdy
> *



THANKS! I JUST TOOK IT YESTERDAY


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 6 2007, 10:43 AM~7843720
> *  nice avatar.. u look purdy
> *


this dude here!...lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Already.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody wanna buy some slightly curb checked blue chinaz? mannn.. booze was flowin last nite.. gettin wasted and driving da low.. not good move..but fk it..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody in here know where i can get a hood stripped (sandblasted, media blasted) ?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 6 2007, 09:47 PM~7846726
> *ok
> *


no


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+May 6 2007, 07:15 AM~7843262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ass kisser..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 6 2007, 09:05 PM~7846874
> *no
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 5 2007, 05:02 PM~7840700
> *nice..  another females car? hope so wif those hearts.  :ugh:
> *


just cuz it gots hearts dont mean it's a females ride. as a matter of fact it's mine an im no female homie.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@May 6 2007, 10:25 PM~7847109
> *just cuz it gots hearts dont mean it's a females ride. as a matter of fact it's mine an im no female homie.
> *


ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2007, 10:25 PM~7847104
> *
> ass kisser..
> *


just being honest. :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc+May 6 2007, 08:25 PM~7847109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. you trying to get in her stained undies..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 6 2007, 07:25 PM~7846082
> *anybody in here know where i can get a hood stripped (sandblasted, media blasted) ?
> *


houston metal stripers look them up........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2007, 04:59 PM~7835985
> *Young when he drank lite beer.........
> 
> 
> ...


8===========D


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona+May 5 2007, 08:25 AM~7838828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you'll finally settle down :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 07:16 AM~7848899
> *Hopefully you'll finally settle down  :happysad:
> *


yeah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hrnybrneyz, they finally found your chonies


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 07:27 AM~7848916
> *hrnybrneyz, they finally found your chonies
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn Rockets! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats why i don't put any energy in groupie behavior, you'll be let down everytime. just like everobody b1tchin about de la hoya..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 07:48 AM~7848965
> *thats why i don't put any energy in groupie behavior,  you'll be let down everytime.    just like everobody b1tchin about de la hoya..
> *


X2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Van Gundy is finished. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

H-BOMBS


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2007, 08:25 PM~7847104
> *so youll like to be known as a carshow hoe..
> whateva flots ya boat ma.
> ass kisser..
> *


Well lets see...if u havent figured out already i could give a shit about ur worthless opnion


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 7 2007, 08:23 AM~7849065
> *Well lets see...if u havent figured out already i could give a shit about ur worthless opnion
> *


you tell em snowflake.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 08:32 AM~7849080
> *you tell em snowflake.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 08:32 AM~7849080
> *you tell em snowflake.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 06:27 AM~7848916
> *hrnybrneyz, they finally found your chonies
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 06:35 AM~7848931
> *Damn Rockets! :angry:
> *


no shit. major disappointment. they were fkin around most of the game. only til the 4th quarter did they actually "try" to win. oh well!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 06:48 AM~7848965
> *thats why i don't put any energy in groupie behavior,  you'll be let down everytime.    just like everobody b1tchin about de la hoya..
> *


not me. i got paid on that fight.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 08:39 AM~7849099
> *no shit. major disappointment. they were fkin around most of the game. only til the 4th quarter did they actually "try" to win. oh well!
> *


Imma start a web site "YaoFallDown.com" with a counter on how many times he falls down. I counted 11 times this game, and that was witha 20min break to go outside and check on the BBQ. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 08:40 AM~7849101
> *not me. i got paid on that fight.
> *


only winners in boxing are the promotors.. and in this case it was actually de la hoya. and fact that everybody thinks he got robbed.. just gonna make his pockets fatter..cause mayweather/delahoya II is gonna be an even bigger payday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 08:41 AM~7849106
> *Imma start a web site "YaoFallDown.com" with a counter on how many times he falls down. I counted 11 times this game, and that was witha 20min break to go outside and check on the BBQ.  :angry:
> *


yeah.. talk to your boy.. he your people


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 07:41 AM~7849106
> *Imma start a web site "YaoFallDown.com" with a counter on how many times he falls down. I counted 11 times this game, and that was witha 20min break to go outside and check on the BBQ.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 08:44 AM~7849112
> *only winners in boxing are the promotors..  and in this case it was actually de la hoya.    and fact that everybody thinks he got robbed.. just gonna make his pockets fatter..cause mayweather/delahoya II is gonna be an even bigger payday.
> *


Mayweather landed more punches, was more effiecient. De la Hoya kept swinging and missing, but his intensity level was there (he didnt get robbed).


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 08:44 AM~7849112
> *only winners in boxing are the promotors..  and in this case it was actually de la hoya.    and fact that everybody thinks he got robbed.. just gonna make his pockets fatter..cause mayweather/delahoya II is gonna be an even bigger payday.
> *


Everyone knows there will be a part 2 to this. Shit all they're going to do is hype it up even more to bring in the $ for the next fight. To me that match was gay. One ran, the other chased.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 08:45 AM~7849114
> *yeah.. talk to your boy.. he your people
> *


Fuck that asshole, I went to his parents restaraunt and they didnt hook me up. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 08:47 AM~7849123
> *Fuck that asshole, I went to his parents restaraunt and they didnt hook me up.  :angry:
> *


mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 08:46 AM~7849119
> *Mayweather landed more punches, was more effiecient. De la Hoya kept swinging and missing, but his intensity level was there (he didnt get robbed).
> *


you can land lil pu$$y jabs all day.. mayweather still got beat like a h00ka who was short..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 08:49 AM~7849134
> *mest up
> *


Your telling me.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 08:50 AM~7849141
> *you can lad lil pu$$y jabs all day..  mayweather still got beat like a h00ka who was short..
> *


Part 2 will be different.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Mosley wouldve whooped Mayweather's ass.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

maybe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

drunk as i was sat nite.. i'd have whooped both they azz's.. coulda hit me with rocks and i wouldn't felt it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 09:08 AM~7849207
> *drunk as i was sat nite..  i'd have whooped both they azz's..  coulda hit me with rocks and i wouldn't felt it.
> *


taco'd them chinaz. LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2007, 07:29 PM~7845663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 09:11 AM~7849213
> *taco'd them chinaz. LOL
> *


lil bit , kinda realized it when i saw sparks flying.. thought to myself "its cinco de mayo not 4th of july"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 09:16 AM~7849233
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 7 2007, 09:11 AM~7849217
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Wat be the damn nizzle Dena?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 08:17 AM~7849235
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 09:18 AM~7849239
> *Wat be the damn nizzle Dena?
> *


tired as hell from the car show in Austin yesterday ... whats up with you?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 7 2007, 09:27 AM~7849268
> *tired as hell from the car show in Austin yesterday ... whats up with you?
> *


im at work after I had 3 hrs of sleep :angry: you win anything?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 09:27 AM~7849270
> *im at work after I had 3 hrs of sleep  :angry: you win anything?
> *


I took First Place Luxury  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i was voted "flyest ****** around" by some brawds i ran into at liquor store sat nite.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 7 2007, 09:29 AM~7849277
> *I took First Place Luxury  :biggrin:
> *


If i was there you wouldnt have. LOL jk


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 10:17 AM~7849510
> *i was voted "flyest ****** around"  by some brawds i ran into at liquor store sat nite.
> *


blind, toothless brawds that whistled when they talked? LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+May 7 2007, 06:23 AM~7849065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** here


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 08:32 AM~7849080
> *you tell em snowflake.
> *


I wish I could be a "smooth talking Mexican"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 08:28 AM~7849585
> *I wish I could be a "smooth talking fat Mexican"
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2007, 05:38 PM~7840616
> *all in a days work..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2007, 09:25 AM~7849561
> ****** here
> *


 :roflmao: i missed that.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2007, 10:31 AM~7849608
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you guys here are ruthless.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 09:34 AM~7849626
> *:roflmao: i missed that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2007, 08:25 AM~7849561
> *then why u respond..you already made yourself look bad enough..
> 
> ***** here
> *


Just Letting You Know Asshole :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 7 2007, 10:47 AM~7849724
> *Just Letting You Know Asshole  :cheesy:
> *


holy crap :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh-no.com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 7 2007, 09:45 AM~7849697
> *:uh:
> *


do i know you??? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 7 2007, 10:48 AM~7849740
> *oh-no.com
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 7 2007, 09:47 AM~7849724
> *Just Letting You Know Asshole  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 09:49 AM~7849746
> *do i know you??? :ugh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 7 2007, 10:51 AM~7849764
> *
> *


cap'n


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 09:51 AM~7849769
> *cap'n
> *



done and done.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 7 2007, 09:51 AM~7849764
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 7 2007, 10:52 AM~7849783
> *done and done....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 09:51 AM~7849769
> *cap'n
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 09:52 AM~7849788
> *:roflmao:
> *



hater


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 09:53 AM~7849799
> *x2
> *



x si


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 7 2007, 08:53 AM~7849805
> *hater
> *




Who?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 7 2007, 08:53 AM~7849805
> *hater
> *




Who?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 7 2007, 09:53 AM~7849805
> *hater
> *


east coaster. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 09:56 AM~7849828
> *east coaster. :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic what time did u guys took off from the show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 7 2007, 08:44 AM~7849694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think about 3:30 4:00

i looked over and saw your ass asleep in the chair..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 7 2007, 10:24 AM~7849556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UGH.. i wanna say it..but better not..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 11:10 AM~7849934
> *U KNOW EM?*


They told me that I was the "flyest ***** on the planet" until you came along. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Conjunto Festival - May 10-12 - San Antonio Rosedale Park*










*Leaving Saturday morning for some good stuff.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 11:11 AM~7849943
> *They told me that I was the "flyest ***** on the planet" until you came along.  :angry:
> *


you are though.. you the asian casanova..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 7 2007, 08:55 AM~7849820
> *Who?
> *


deez nuttssss..


ok big danny.. u happy i did it..
im tired of you pm'in me tellin me to do shit..


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

what a fukn immature dumbass


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol shit dude i was tired ass hell sat only 2 and half hours of sleep


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@May 7 2007, 11:27 AM~7850048
> *
> *


do you carry a starter for a '78 malibu? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 7 2007, 09:34 AM~7850087
> *lol shit dude i was tired ass hell sat only 2 and half hours of sleep
> *


damn.. i went home early so i could sleep..
it was a good show tho..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sixty8imp thats mess up about the curb check


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 7 2007, 11:26 AM~7850039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt know you lived in sweden?? thought it was japan.. way "hinlo" sounds. 

http://www.hinlo.com/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 7 2007, 12:01 PM~7850257
> *sixty8imp thats mess up  about the curb check
> *


these fools know how i drink.. they were probably betting on it.. whoever had may06 got some fat pockets today.. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 12:03 PM~7850268
> *these fools know how i drink.. they were probably betting on it..    whoever had may06 got some fat pockets today..  lol
> *


07


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no.. as in may 6th..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 12:10 PM~7850315
> *no.. as in may 6th..
> *


:0  you curbcheck the blue spokes?


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 09:46 AM~7850162
> *do you carry a starter for a '78 malibu?  :biggrin:
> *


just sell me the 'bu i'll fix the starter :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 7 2007, 12:14 PM~7850340
> *just sell me the 'bu i'll fix the starter  :biggrin:
> *


nah, starter is alright i'm just fkn with john


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 12:10 PM~7850317
> *:0    you curbcheck the blue spokes?
> *


not if you wanna buy em back, if so.. NO..they fine. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 12:27 PM~7850444
> *not if you wanna buy em back, if so.. NO..they fine.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin.. close your eyes.. this might upset you..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 11:19 AM~7850002
> *you are though.. you the asian casanova..
> *


you the mexican counter part


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 7 2007, 11:34 AM~7850087
> *lol shit dude i was tired ass hell sat only 2 and half hours of sleep
> *


welcome to my world.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 7 2007, 11:31 AM~7850066
> *what a fukn immature dumbass
> *


sorry bout that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 12:29 PM~7850462
> *latin..  close your eyes..  this might upset you..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: HOUSTONECOCHINA :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 12:38 PM~7850520
> *you the mexican counter part
> *


stop lying.. heard how you be scoring them females.. use that that line "i'm yao ming's fat shorter brother"... smooth.. :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 12:40 PM~7850537
> *sorry bout that.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 11:29 AM~7850462
> *latin..  close your eyes..  this might upset you..
> 
> 
> ...


Aww...that shit is hot....I like the color, I got to get me one, who's is it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 7 2007, 02:15 PM~7851145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin sick latin!!! :barf: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 12:39 PM~7850525
> *welcome to my world.
> *


 :uh: you sleep more than that at work everyday :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2007, 02:48 PM~7851387
> *:uh: you sleep more than that at work everyday :uh:
> *


you been watching him sleep? odd. :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2007, 02:48 PM~7851387
> *:uh: you sleep more than that at work everyday :uh:
> *


who told? :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 02:53 PM~7851416
> *you been watching him sleep?  odd.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 02:53 PM~7851416
> *you been watching him sleep?  odd.  :scrutinize:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 02:58 PM~7851448
> *hno:
> *


he wants your chon chon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 03:04 PM~7851487
> *he wants your chon chon
> *


go defend your stepdaughter.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry7851514


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 03:04 PM~7851487
> *he wants your chon chon
> *


holy crap


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 02:09 PM~7851519
> *go defend your stepdaughter.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry7851514
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 12:37 PM~7851294
> *fkin sick latin!!! :barf:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


liar
you likedid it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2007, 02:48 PM~7851387
> *:uh: you sleep more than that at work everyday :uh:
> *


not today, they actually had work for me. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 03:09 PM~7851519
> *go defend your stepdaughter.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry7851514
> *


done and done


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 03:11 PM~7851536
> *holy crap
> *


you called up a mexican to ask em what "chon chon" was huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 7 2007, 02:19 PM~7851602
> *liar
> you likedid it.
> *


hell no. thats fkin nasty. :barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 03:22 PM~7851643
> *done and done
> *


casanova


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 03:23 PM~7851653
> *hell no. thats fkin nasty. :barf:
> *


damn, I guess I gotta go change. LOL :wow:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 02:26 PM~7851681
> *damn, I guess I gotta go change. LOL  :wow:
> *


 :ugh: :burn: :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 01:23 PM~7851653
> *hell no. thats fkin nasty. :barf:
> *


 :uh: 
sure


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 7 2007, 02:31 PM~7851718
> *:uh:
> sure
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 01:33 PM~7851730
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


i'm tired of this already

when you gonna let me taste that hny, hny? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 7 2007, 03:34 PM~7851739
> *i'm tired of this already
> 
> when you gonna let me taste that hny, hny? :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: <- i'm really laughin like that.. haaaaaaaaaa laugh so hard.. my nutz hurt..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 01:36 PM~7851751
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    <- i'm really laughin like that..    haaaaaaaaaa  laugh so hard.. my nutz hurt..
> *


just thought i would ask.
fuck it, ey!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 7 2007, 02:34 PM~7851739
> *i'm tired of this already
> 
> when you gonna let me taste that hny, hny? :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

you seriously are throwed off!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 01:42 PM~7851783
> *:roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> you seriously are throwed off!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 02:09 PM~7851519
> *go defend your stepdaughter.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry7851514
> *


that one didnt last long...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 03:55 PM~7851849
> *that one didnt last long...
> *


No shit. :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 7 2007, 02:34 PM~7851739
> *i'm tired of this already
> 
> when you gonna let me taste that hny, hny? :ugh:
> *



:0 :0 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@May 7 2007, 10:55 AM~7849820
> *Who?
> *


deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuttttttttzzzzzzzz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 7 2007, 04:18 PM~7852017
> *deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuttttttttzzzzzzzz
> *


damn someone beat me to it :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 7 2007, 04:21 PM~7852042
> *damn someone beat me to it :angry:
> *


yeah sucka :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 7 2007, 01:55 PM~7851849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?!?!?!?

why'd it get deleted?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 7 2007, 04:47 PM~7852195
> *wtf?!?!?!?
> 
> why'd it get deleted?
> *


Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 7 2007, 03:47 PM~7852195
> *wtf?!?!?!?
> 
> why'd it get deleted?
> *


is mayhem banned? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 04:49 PM~7852221
> *is mayhem banned? :roflmao:
> *


nah he's still around.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2007, 03:51 PM~7852234
> *nah he's still around.
> *


thats good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 04:58 PM~7852276
> *thats good.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 7 2007, 04:58 PM~7852276
> *thats good.
> *


OK


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 7 2007, 04:49 PM~7852216
> *Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken. :uh:
> *


puto


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

The 3wheelpimp is doing it in Dallas:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 7 2007, 08:29 AM~7849277
> *I took First Place Luxury  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats!


----------



## Hi-N-Lo Production (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2007, 09:54 AM~7850217
> *damn.. i went home early so i could sleep..
> it was a good show tho..
> *


plus u slept the whole way back fool :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 7 2007, 06:59 AM~7849182
> * Mosley wouldve whooped Mayweather's ass.
> *


x2 plus mayweather fucking ran a marathon :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 7 2007, 10:23 AM~7849547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ... the show was cool ... a lot of shit to do  unfortunately I was exhausted ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 7 2007, 07:00 PM~7854096
> *plus u slept the whole way back fool :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


shhh!..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 7 2007, 07:20 PM~7854275
> *:roflmao: :buttkick: :biggrin:
> Thanks ... the show was cool ... a lot of shit to do  unfortunately I was exhausted ...
> *


BADASS CADDY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

the show was tight......hey darkness...what happened to you in the restroom??

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 7 2007, 09:38 PM~7854450
> *the show was tight......hey darkness...what happened to you in the restroom??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 7 2007, 07:38 PM~7854450
> *the show was tight......hey darkness...what happened to you in the restroom??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you can lick my ass..


heres a lil story..
mac2lac was selling these lil "fart bombs"
its a lil package.. when u squezze it.. it pops like a firecracker and smells like ass...
so this ***** here wants to throw 2 of em in the restroom stall while a ***** takin a piss...
lucky i ws already done pissin,hand to shake my dick and walk out..

asshole scared me.. but i felt sorry for the people who where still in there that had to smell that shit..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

childish


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 7 2007, 07:38 PM~7854450
> *the show was tight......hey darkness...what happened to you in the restroom??
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but hey , i was there too :biggrin: ,damn stinky fire crackers :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 7 2007, 09:51 PM~7854582
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but hey , i was there too :biggrin: ,damn stinky fire crackers :twak:  :twak:
> *


what u doing with sic in da can? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 7 2007, 09:55 PM~7854623
> *:uh:
> 
> real homies don't let their homies drive DONKS.
> ...


umm..wasn't that your homie in the donk'd out cutty?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 7 2007, 07:52 PM~7854593
> *what u doing with sic in da can?  :uh:
> *


what where u doing with my dick in yo mouth.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like yall had a good time noone invited a ***** :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2007, 08:50 PM~7854562
> *you can lick my ass..
> heres a lil story..
> mac2lac was selling these lil "fart bombs"
> ...



shit was funny as hell....it was shelby that did it...***** went in like rambo chunkin grenades....haha.....fkn juan gotti got up on stage and said.....man that shit stinks....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

were was this show at?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

austin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see that boy with the roof.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Theres a place by my shop i need to go to i will check it out..Heard its really cheap.




> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 6 2007, 08:25 PM~7846082
> *anybody in here know where i can get a hood stripped (sandblasted, media blasted) ?
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 8 2007, 06:02 AM~7856669
> *ok
> *


You find me a rag top yet ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-N-Lo Production_@May 7 2007, 06:39 PM~7852968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o-o-o-o'reily! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

For sail 5000 firm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 07:29 AM~7856731
> *For sail 5000 firm
> 
> 
> ...


you kidding right :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 07:30 AM~7856738
> *you kidding right  :ugh:
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 06:30 AM~7856738
> *you kidding right  :ugh:
> *


Please Latin I have no time for tire kickers.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 07:40 AM~7856769
> *Please Latin I have no time for tire kickers.
> *


This was my old 63 witha built 327 400 horse engine. sold for $3000 it was solid as fuck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 07:40 AM~7856769
> *Please Latin I have no time for tire kickers.
> *


ain't no solid tires there to kick :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Buncha haters.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 06:47 AM~7856789
> *ain't no solid tires there to kick  :dunno:
> *


Bodymans special :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 07:50 AM~7856798
> *Buncha haters.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 05:29 AM~7856731
> *For sail 5000 firm
> 
> *



hmmm...I think it will sink.........there's some :ugh: rust on it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 8 2007, 08:06 AM~7856851
> *hmmm...I think it will sink.........there's some  :ugh: rust on it.
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 08:10 AM~7856868
> *x2
> *


morning joto :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 08:10 AM~7856868
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 08:11 AM~7856873
> *morning joto  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 08:16 AM~7856887
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 05:29 AM~7856731
> *For sail 5000 firm
> 
> 
> ...


So on a real note how much you want for it ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fool said $5000 firm!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 8 2007, 07:54 AM~7857023
> *So on a real note how much you want for it ?
> *


lol you dont want that if you need parts pm me on availability........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 08:03 AM~7857073
> *fool said $5000 firm!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you want this mofukin remote or what....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 09:09 AM~7857104
> *you want this mofukin remote or what....
> *


remote is worth more then that car..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 08:12 AM~7857119
> *remote is worth more then that car..
> *


so no?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 09:14 AM~7857131
> *so no?
> *


essay, what's that dudes # for cable hookup friday after 4pm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah.. want remote. 

meet me 2nite at liquor world.. be swinging by there around 6pm. call me


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 08:18 AM~7857155
> *essay, what's that dudes # for cable hookup friday after 4pm
> *


uta madre. :biggrin: 

pm sent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 09:20 AM~7857168
> *uta madre.  :biggrin:
> 
> pm sent
> *


<s>when?</s>

got it, thanks


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 09:12 AM~7857119
> *remote is worth more then that car..
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 08:19 AM~7857164
> *yeah..  want remote.
> 
> meet me 2nite at liquor world..  be swinging by there around 6pm.  call me
> *


done. come alone


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 08:12 AM~7857119
> *remote is worth more then that car..
> *


LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 8 2007, 07:06 AM~7856851
> *hmmm...I think it will sink.........there's some  :ugh: rust on it.
> *


obviously you dont know the concept on LIL of sail or sell and sometimes cell in the classifieds section....... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NidUG88wY4o lol!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 8 2007, 08:22 AM~7857182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


making fun of my rides


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 07:26 AM~7857206
> *obviously you dont know the concept on LIL of sail or sell and sometimes cell in the classifieds section....... :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: Solo estaba messing with you and practicing my hooked on phonics spelling check skills.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 8 2007, 08:29 AM~7857224
> *:cheesy: Solo estaba messing with you and practicing my hooked on phonics spelling check skills.
> *


in that case dont go into the classifeds where fools post up shit like "white car for sell " :ugh: with hydrolics


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 09:26 AM~7857207
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NidUG88wY4o lol!!!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 09:27 AM~7857212
> *making fun of my rides
> *


 :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 08:33 AM~7857246
> *:yes:
> *


hahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

bastardoooo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 08:33 AM~7857246
> *:yes:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 09:33 AM~7857246
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 09:38 AM~7857283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a hrnybrneyz pillow DOLL :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bahahhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 09:38 AM~7857283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that is sad.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 09:40 AM~7857314
> *damn, that is sad.
> *


Yeah i shouldnt have taken that pic of you


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 09:45 AM~7857341
> *Yeah i shouldnt have taken that pic of you
> *


way to bring up bad emotions.  ASSHOLE LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 09:46 AM~7857348
> *way to bring up bad emotions.   ASSHOLE LOL
> *


dont get all butthurt :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 7 2007, 09:33 PM~7854413
> *BADASS CADDY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is there anyone interested in a mini weenie dog. very small. right now hes as big as my shoe, will gain 5-8 lbs at full size. 9 weeks all up to date on shots. i just got him but he whines too much for me. needs someone with kids. very playful call me 832 228 0230. i just got him this weekend but like i said he whines too much and i aint gonna let him sleep in bed, the women love him


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

BUT WHAT HE DEW?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 09:48 AM~7857361
> *dont get all butthurt :uh:
> *


what, you know the feeling?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

how much shipped to 77079?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i paid 350 for the dog. im looking for something very close to that. so make offers.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 08:15 AM~7857513
> *BUT WHAT HE DEW?
> *


he pees and shits..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2007, 09:11 AM~7857500
> *is there anyone interested in a mini weenie dog. very small. right now hes as big as my shoe, will gain 5-8 lbs at full size.  9 weeks all up to date on shots. i just got him but he whines too much for me. needs someone with kids. very playful call me 832 228 0230.  i just got him this weekend but like i said he whines too much and i aint gonna let him sleep in bed, the women love him
> 
> 
> ...


throw it in the trash :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2007, 10:35 AM~7857620
> *he pees and shits..
> *


you guys would be best buds :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 10:37 AM~7857634
> *you guys would be best buds :cheesy:
> *


Got the message, only saw the food (before) and didn't wait for the after.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 08:36 AM~7857629
> *throw it in the trash :dunno:
> *


throw u in the trash :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 10:38 AM~7857640
> *Got the message, only saw the food (before) and didn't wait for the after.
> *


wait 4 hours


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 10:39 AM~7857651
> *wait 4 hours
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2007, 09:11 AM~7857500
> *is there anyone interested in a mini weenie dog. very small. right now hes as big as my shoe, will gain 5-8 lbs at full size.  9 weeks all up to date on shots. i just got him but he whines too much for me. needs someone with kids. very playful call me 832 228 0230.  i just got him this weekend but like i said he whines too much and i aint gonna let him sleep in bed, the women love him
> 
> 
> ...


aw! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 08:39 AM~7857658
> *aw! :cheesy:
> *


he would be good for your son. i got everything for him already. leash, collar, food etc etc.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2007, 09:38 AM~7857646
> *throw u in the trash  :uh:
> *


lol. ay tu.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2007, 10:11 AM~7857500
> *is there anyone interested in a mini weenie dog. very small. right now hes as big as my shoe, will gain 5-8 lbs at full size.  9 weeks all up to date on shots. i just got him but he whines too much for me. needs someone with kids. very playful call me 832 228 0230.  i just got him this weekend but like i said he whines too much and i aint gonna let him sleep in bed, the women love him
> 
> 
> ...


Bring him to me, Ill give him a good Home.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 10:41 AM~7857670
> *Bring him to me, Ill give him a good Home.
> *


bullshit you'll eat him :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 08:41 AM~7857670
> *Bring him to me, Ill give him a good Home.
> *


if interested call me.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2007, 10:35 AM~7857620
> *he pees and shits..
> *


HA!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 09:41 AM~7857673
> *bullshit you'll eat him  :nono:
> *


lol fkn asshole!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 10:41 AM~7857673
> *bullshit you'll eat him  :nono:
> *


lol!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 10:41 AM~7857673
> *bullshit you'll eat him  :nono:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 10:45 AM~7857696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2007, 09:40 AM~7857660
> *he would be good for your son. i got everything for him already. leash, collar, food etc etc.
> *


im not home enough for a pet.  but hes adorable!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2007, 10:44 AM~7857688
> *if interested call me.
> *


nah, got a bunch of lil fuckers running around the house. My bud got a one eyed weiner dog ( lost one eye when it was a pup) that needs a mate, Ill let him know.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 09:41 AM~7857673
> *bullshit you'll eat him  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd buy em for myself.. but my stone cold killa dog, i already got, would tear em up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 09:45 AM~7857696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 10:47 AM~7857711
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO no, hes prob right. :yessad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 10:48 AM~7857713
> *i'd buy em for myself.. but my stone cold killa dog, i already got,  would tear em up.
> *


pinche pulga :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 09:47 AM~7857710
> *nah, got a bunch of lil fuckers running around the house. My bud got a one eyed weiner dog ( lost one eye when it was a pup) that needs a mate, Ill let him know.
> *


post pics


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2007, 10:51 AM~7857736
> *post pics
> *


nothing funny here, it really is a one eyed weiner dog. Blind in one eye. LOL
but I can see where you would find the term amusing.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 8 2007, 10:59 AM~7857782
> *
> *


your sad cuz of that subtropic storm at your back door?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 08:47 AM~7857710
> *nah, got a bunch of lil fuckers running around the house. My bud got a one eyed weiner dog ( lost one eye when it was a pup) that needs a mate, Ill let him know.
> *


i put it on craigslist and got 3 hits in 15 minutes. dog will probably be gone soon...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2007, 10:05 AM~7857816
> *i put it on craigslist and got 3 hits in 15 minutes. dog will probably be gone soon...
> *


if an asian wants it its probably for dinner......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

as long as they pay for it i wouldnt give a damn what they did eat it, flush it down the toilet, whatever :biggrin: 

jk


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dena


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 11:02 AM~7857805
> *your sad cuz of that subtropic storm at your back door?
> *


holy crap your a jerk.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2007, 10:08 AM~7857838
> *as long as they pay for it i wouldnt give a damn what they did eat it, flush it down the toilet, whatever  :biggrin:
> 
> jk
> *


dont lie. youre prob gonna shed a tear when its gone.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 8 2007, 11:27 AM~7857970
> *was up dena
> *


wut up marcelo! i'm just here working :thumbsdown: i need to go home and catch up on some more sleep! :yessad:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

And in other Lowrider related news, business partner just called me up telling me he didn't even know he would run into this today.. La Carcacha and Outer Limits being auctioned off tomorrow. :0 

LA CARCACHA AUCTION


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 8 2007, 11:44 AM~7858087
> *And in other Lowrider related news, business partner just called me up telling me he didn't even know he would run into this today.. La Carcacha and Outer Limits being auctioned off tomorrow.  :0
> 
> LA CARCACHA AUCTION
> *


damn :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

last nigth i got home at 1am i really need to get some rest


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 8 2007, 11:49 AM~7858108
> *last nigth i got home at 1am i really need to get some rest
> *


me too ... went to bed around midnight ... but i didn't want to wake up this morning ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 3 2007, 10:10 AM~7826181
> *I'm sure a lot of you folks on here know Joe from Swangin' Customs ... Joe's Mom passed away suddenly last week, and Joe and his family are having to deal with a great loss, as well as excess hospital and funeral expenses.
> 
> We will be having a benefit to raise money to help Joe and his family pay for those hospital and funeral expenses next Sunday at his shop.  Please come out and support a good cause.
> ...


ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2007, 11:52 AM~7858124
> *ttt
> *


How did the other benefit go saturday? had to attend another one on the Northside after we picked up the boy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 8 2007, 10:44 AM~7858087
> *And in other Lowrider related news, business partner just called me up telling me he didn't even know he would run into this today.. La Carcacha and Outer Limits being auctioned off tomorrow.  :0
> 
> LA CARCACHA AUCTION
> *


craziness.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 11:52 AM~7858129
> *How did the other benefit go saturday?  had to attend another one on the Northside after we picked up the boy.
> *


It went really well ... Thank You for coming  I was just going to give her some money and eat and go home .... somehow I ended up being in charge and running the whole thing until late in the afternoon! I was tired as hell when I got out of there ... but it was for a good cause.  Thanks again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2007, 11:57 AM~7858152
> *It went really well ... Thank You for coming   I was just going to give her some money and eat and go home .... somehow I ended up being in charge and running the whole thing until late in the afternoon!  I was tired as hell when I got out of there ... but it was for a good cause.  Thanks again
> *


No problem, anytime. I'll ask shortdog & his family to see if they want to roll out to Joe's benefit for his Mother this coming Sunday.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 10:02 AM~7857805
> *your sad cuz of that subtropic storm at your back door?
> *


si

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 09:54 AM~7858137
> *craziness.
> *


Don't know what they did to have the rides taken, but it goes to show why one should not envy what someone else has. 

Tons of big ballers out there, but in my opinion it is best to just strive to better your self but keep it legit, honest, and humble.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 8 2007, 12:03 PM~7858188
> *Don't know what they did to have the rides taken, but it goes to show why one should not envy what someone else has.
> 
> Tons of big ballers out there, but in my opinion it is best to just strive to better your self but keep it legit, honest, and humble.
> *


orale cruz campos


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 11:59 AM~7858174
> *No problem, anytime.  I'll ask shortdog & his family to see if they want to roll out to Joe's benefit for his Mother this coming Sunday.
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 10:05 AM~7858199
> *orale cruz campos
> *



that was my inspirational comment of the month....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 11:37 AM~7858036
> *dont lie. youre prob gonna shed a tear when its gone.
> *


he gonna cry like a b1tch.. i bet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 8 2007, 11:44 AM~7858087
> *And in other Lowrider related news, business partner just called me up telling me he didn't even know he would run into this today.. La Carcacha and Outer Limits being auctioned off tomorrow.  :0
> 
> LA CARCACHA AUCTION
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 11:05 AM~7858199
> *orale cruz campos
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 11:24 AM~7858313
> *:roflmao:
> *



ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

QUIET. something i said? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 8 2007, 12:02 PM~7858556
> *ok
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 12:30 PM~7858782
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



already :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 8 2007, 01:01 PM~7858984
> *already    :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

shhhhh


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Loco Yesca

where's everyone @?!?!?!?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 8 2007, 02:40 PM~7859233
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Loco Yesca
> 
> ...


we are workin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

or asleep at the office, I know I was


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 12:05 PM~7858199
> *orale cruz campos
> *


lol!!!! what happen to that foo' anyhow?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 01:04 PM~7859008
> *no
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 02:00 PM~7859388
> *we are workin
> *


no you arent.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 02:31 PM~7859618
> *lol!!!! what happen to that foo' anyhow?
> *


so....party at your house??? :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 03:43 PM~7859706
> *no you arent.
> *


holy crap your right :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 8 2007, 02:34 PM~7859643
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 03:44 PM~7859716
> *so....party at your house??? :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


partys at my crib.. 


if ya'll cakes aint skurred of my hood.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 8 2007, 11:44 AM~7858087
> *And in other Lowrider related news, business partner just called me up telling me he didn't even know he would run into this today.. La Carcacha and Outer Limits being auctioned off tomorrow.  :0
> 
> LA CARCACHA AUCTION
> *


and anotherone gone... and anotherone gone.... anotherone bites the dust :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 03:44 PM~7859716
> *so....party at your house??? :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 03:44 PM~7859716
> *so....party at your house??? :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah cruz campos will be on the wheels of steel


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 03:49 PM~7859753
> *and anotherone gone... and anotherone gone.... anotherone bites the dust :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no,thats two more gone. but rollin malo is back, it was at show in austin this past weekend.. glad to see RO put it back in the show circuit.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 03:53 PM~7859783
> *yeah cruz campos will be on the wheels of steel
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 03:52 PM~7859771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 02:49 PM~7859752
> *partys at my crib..
> if ya'll cakes aint skurred of my hood.
> *


whats the party for? ken's bday?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 02:52 PM~7859771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: is that a yes???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 03:55 PM~7859797
> *whats the party for? ken's bday?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 03:55 PM~7859792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 02:53 PM~7859783
> *yeah cruz campos will be on the wheels of steel
> *


pics??? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2007, 02:56 PM~7859810
> *
> *


or is it at your house???? :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 03:56 PM~7859801
> *:roflmao: is that a yes???
> *


lotsa b-days in May huh........... ?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 8 2007, 03:57 PM~7859823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2007, 03:58 PM~7859833
> *:ugh: :dunno: :ugh:
> :ugh: :tongue:
> *


:ugh: :ugh::ugh: :ugh: 
:ugh: 
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 
:ugh:
:ugh: :ugh: 
:ugh:
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 02:57 PM~7859825
> *lotsa b-days in May huh........... ?
> *


TOOOO MANY!!! 

all these taurus....bad buisness. bunch of hard heads.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 03:56 PM~7859812
> *:werd:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2007, 02:58 PM~7859833
> *:ugh: :dunno: :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 03:55 PM~7859797
> *whats the party for? ken's bday?
> *


YEAH.. pinata gonna look like a dayton.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 04:00 PM~7859842
> *TOOOO MANY!!!
> 
> all these taurus....bad buisness. bunch of hard heads.
> *


good thing imma scorpio :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 04:01 PM~7859850
> *YEAH..  pinata gonna look like a dayton.
> *


in your case a china. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 03:01 PM~7859850
> *YEAH..  pinata gonna look like a dayton.
> *


tite. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:01 PM~7859853
> *good thing imma scorpio :dunno:
> *


thats even worse :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 04:02 PM~7859856
> *in your case a china.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 03:01 PM~7859853
> *good thing imma scorpio :dunno:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 04:00 PM~7859848
> *:roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 04:03 PM~7859865
> *thats even worse  :ugh:
> *


Fawk u and Ray Liotta! Howaboutthat!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 04:02 PM~7859856
> *in your case a china.  :biggrin:
> *


hope it dosent start rainiing that bitch gonna rust out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 04:05 PM~7859884
> *hope it dosent start rainiing that bitch gonna rust out
> *


:uh: 


chinaz all fk'd up now.. had lil run in with curb sat nite. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2007, 04:04 PM~7859878
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:04 PM~7859880
> *Fawk u and Ray Liotta! Howaboutthat!
> *


DONT TALK ABOUT RAY ASSHOLE!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 03:05 PM~7859884
> *hope it dosent start rainiing that bitch gonna rust out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 04:05 PM~7859884
> *hope it dosent start rainiing that bitch gonna rust out
> *


i gotta rusty dayton, its been in a field for 20 years


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 03:05 PM~7859891
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: 

:angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 04:05 PM~7859889
> *:uh:
> chinaz all fk'd up now..  had lil run in with curb sat nite.  :angry:
> *


I really miss those you wanna trade for my daytons?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:07 PM~7859906
> *I really miss those you wanna trade for my daytons?
> *


for the 97129384718923748 time.. no. fk.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:07 PM~7859906
> *I really miss those you wanna trade for my daytons?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 04:07 PM~7859904
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :angel:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :loco: :scrutinize: :dunno: 





















:angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:07 PM~7859906
> *I really miss those you wanna trade for my daytons?
> *


***** tripppin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 01:49 PM~7859753
> *and anotherone gone... and anotherone gone.... anotherone bites the dust :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 03:09 PM~7859924
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :loco:  :scrutinize:  :dunno:
> :angel:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 04:09 PM~7859927
> ****** tripppin
> *


experimenting with crack? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 04:09 PM~7859917
> *for the 97129384718923748 time.. no.    fk.
> *


  but they have sentimental value


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what were the last names of the people that owned outer limits


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:11 PM~7859946
> *  but they have sentimental value
> *


aight.. $50


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:05 PM~7859891
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 04:11 PM~7859943
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 04:12 PM~7859949
> *what were the last names of the people that owned outer limits
> *


mr deeezzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2007, 04:12 PM~7859957
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 04:13 PM~7859966
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 04:12 PM~7859956
> *aight..  $50
> *


do you take lone star cards? :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 8 2007, 04:11 PM~7859945
> *experimenting with crack?  :dunno:
> *


thats a good thing wait till he's fiendin real bad..... then he'll sale us the lecab for penuts and tell us where the otherones are :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 8 2007, 04:13 PM~7859968
> *:roflmao:
> *


why do i feel like Im missin something??? :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 04:14 PM~7859985
> *thats a good thing wait till he's fiendin real bad..... then he'll sale us the lecab for penuts and tell us where the otherones are :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 04:13 PM~7859964
> *mr deeezzzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzz
> *










we just gonna shake dat off cuz datshit wasent funny.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 04:14 PM~7859985
> *thats a good thing wait till he's fiendin real bad..... then he'll sale us the lecab for penuts and tell us where the otherones are :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: you wish :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:14 PM~7859978
> *do you take lone star cards? :cheesy:
> *


exchange rate for lone star card pushes price up to $75


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 04:16 PM~7860004
> *exchange rate for lone star card pushes price up to $75
> *


well i bought one wit a $75 blance for 10bux


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 03:12 PM~7859958
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 04:16 PM~7859997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 03:15 PM~7859989
> *why do i feel like Im missin something??? :angry:
> *


 :0 :angel: :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:18 PM~7860012
> *well i bought one wit a $75 blance for 10bux
> *


gangsta


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by :buttkick: Hny Brn Eyz :buttkick: +May 8 2007, 04:18 PM~7860015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 03:19 PM~7860035
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 04:18 PM~7860022
> *:0 :angel: :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 04:21 PM~7860046
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

is dat geo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 04:23 PM~7860066
> *is dat geo
> *


looks like it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2007, 03:56 PM~7859816
> *pics??? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 8 2007, 04:15 PM~7859989
> *why do i feel like Im missin something??? :angry:
> *


:dunno: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 03:26 PM~7860087
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 04:26 PM~7860087
> *:uh:
> *


after pic is on its way brb :cheesy:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

wasup everybody this is geo from bonafide c.c. just wanted to let everyone know my brother is selling his bike for $500.00 its a lowrider frame with solid twisted parts... he paid over a "g" for all the parts... 
the frame has a few scuff marks above the tank cause the twisted crown hits it when the spring is not in... 
it also includes the original crown incase you want to ride it, solid twisted rectangular mirrors a chrome seat and a red velvet seat...
here's a few pics 





































didnt post up pics of the mirrors, seats, or crown, camera ran out of batts. will post them up tommorow....
if you guys are intested in it, call me at the shop between 10a.m - 7p.m. 
or pm me cause as you already know im hardly ever on here...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$75


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 03:36 PM~7860179
> *$75
> *



i'll give you the original crown for that :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@May 8 2007, 04:38 PM~7860195
> *i'll give you the original crown for that  :biggrin:
> *


no thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if i fixed up a bike i'd use an OG schwinn stingray frame.  got like 3 in da garage.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 03:41 PM~7860213
> *if i fixed up a bike i'd use an OG schwinn frame.    got like 3 in da garage.
> *



all the parts were on a og schwinn frame thats been in the family for a few gens. so we didnt want sell it... but i know what you mean... but like i said the parts alone are worth more than what we're asking for the bike.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this what bikes in my garage look like.. just add like 8 lbs of dust..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 04:46 PM~7860258
> *this what bikes in my garage look like..  just add like 8 lbs of dust..
> 
> 
> ...


does it got king kong in the trunk?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2007, 05:00 PM~7860386
> *does it got king kong in the trunk?
> *


naw,but you can put a card on the spokes with a clothes pin, to make a loud muffler sound.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 05:04 PM~7860428
> *naw,but you can put a card on the spokes with a clothes pin, to make a loud muffler sound.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 8 2007, 04:46 PM~7860258
> *this what bikes in my garage look like..  just add like 8 lbs of dust..
> 
> 
> ...


and 99933567758899999998877lbs when yo ass is on it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 8 2007, 07:18 PM~7861437
> *and 99933567758899999998877lbs when yo ass is on it
> *


 :uh: hater


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 8 2007, 04:00 PM~7860386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KING KONG on it.......better reinforce that bitch....seats gonna disappear.... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

5000 one of a kind retracable hard top. Or will trade for a lecabriolet or 59 impala convertible all done.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you tried turning your 4 door into a 2 door conv? haaaaaaa


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 05:57 AM~7865045
> *you tried turning your 4 door into a 2 door conv? haaaaaaa
> *


Hey ass face I don't own any 4 door impalas 

Dumbass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chin'ga'do


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 06:27 AM~7865096
> *chin'ga'do
> *


:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2007, 07:30 AM~7865103
> *:yes:
> *


i remember that impala now. that has been chopped up last year. :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 06:36 AM~7865124
> *i remember that impala now.  that has been chopped up last year.  :scrutinize:
> *


No this is new. Its st the shop. 2 door hard too. Need for parts etc etc


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2007, 07:40 AM~7865140
> *No this is new. Its st the shop. 2 door hard too. Need for parts etc etc
> *


no shit? you cutting up another one. looks like the last one.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 06:43 AM~7865147
> *no shit?  you cutting up another one.  looks like the last one.
> *


What you trying to say all impalas look the same. 

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2007, 07:51 AM~7865173
> *What you trying to say all impalas look the same.
> 
> :uh:
> *


no, it looks like the last rust bucket


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

sawzaws


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Wife Surprises Husband With Hammer Beating*

(KUTV) SALT LAKE CITY A Salt Lake County woman has been arrested, accused of attacking her husband with a hammer on Friday night. 

Joel Ricks told authorities that his wife Amy told him she had a surprise for him. He said she blindfolded him and led him into the basement of a Holladay condominium.

The woman then allegedly struck her husband with a hammer multiple times. 

The man was able to escape and called 911. Deputies arrested his wife for aggravated assault.

An investigation into the attack continues.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@May 08, 2007 02:25 PM~4618822
> *why do you care ...plus she was the one who said sum shit first ,she's lucky i even remember her or else i wouldn't givedamn
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 06:57 AM~7865193
> *no, it looks like the last rust bucket
> *


Be more specific please.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 07:57 AM~7865193
> *no, it looks like the last rust bucket
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 06:58 AM~7865195
> *sawzaws
> *


When you just have to absolutely have a drop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 9 2007, 07:25 AM~7865093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just that your impalas, seem to have similiar theme.. primer, rust and more dings then a chinese phone book.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2007, 08:20 AM~7865265
> *Be more specific please.
> *


the last one you chopped up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 07:36 AM~7865349
> *well, not anymore..  hacked away 2 of the doors..  now its a 2 door chop top. and if your going to convert to 2 door.. just get some 2 door doors, dont try welding section to front doors.  stupid
> just that your impalas, seem to have similiar theme..  primer, rust and more dings then a chinese phone book.
> *


None of the impalas I own were ever 4. 

Also none have rust come check for your self. And this car is a parts car. If you knew half the shit I know you can see that. 

And all this coming from a fraud ass impala rider. 

Anyway. Your ass didn't even keep your word to do the deal yesterday. I was at the location at the time waited and nada. 

The remotes in my truck so you say when.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 07:47 AM~7865385
> *the last one you chopped up
> *


I cut up all 4 door and rust buckets and part them out :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2007, 08:47 AM~7865387
> *None of the impalas I own were ever 4.
> 
> Also none have rust come check for your self. And this car is a parts car. If you knew half the shit I know you can see that.
> ...


wow your too nice. I would have run it over with my truck and smashed the fk outta it just for spite, then post the pics here on lil  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 08:51 AM~7865403
> *wow your too nice. I would have run it over with my truck and smashed the fk outta it just for spite, then post the pics here on lil   :biggrin:
> *


x2 LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 07:51 AM~7865403
> *wow your too nice. I would have run it over with my truck and smashed the fk outta it just for spite, then post the pics here on lil   :biggrin:
> *


Lol. Great idea. Ha ha ha. Imagine if I dint like him. Id meet him up and break it in front of him and kick it to the street and throw the bateries at him.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 07:51 AM~7865403
> *wow your too nice. I would have run it over with my truck and smashed the fk outta it just for spite, then post the pics here on lil   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 07:58 AM~7865442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: 










:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2007, 08:55 AM~7865429
> *Lol. Great idea.  Ha ha ha. Imagine if I dint like him. Id meet him up and break it in front of him and kick it to the street and throw the bateries at him.
> 
> 
> *


like him or not id still smash it :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 9 2007, 08:47 AM~7865387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fool.. i said call me.. didnt i? phone didn't ring. lets just wait til saturday..cause i got full schedule til friday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:02 AM~7865459
> *like him or not id still smash it :cheesy:
> *


but you hate me, you really do


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 08:02 AM~7865459
> *like him or not id still smash it :cheesy:
> *


Evil thoughts brewing. 

Wait till I get back to the warehouse and get on the fork lift and a pallet of gel cell batteries.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 09:04 AM~7865469
> *but you hate me, you really do
> *


I dont hate you but I do think you talk too much!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 9 2007, 08:02 AM~7865458
> *:uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


i dont know you. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:06 AM~7865483
> *I dont hate you but I do think you talk too much!
> *


don't think its how much i talk.. its what i say that pisses you off. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Pictures of a plane crash just around the corner from the office last Thursday. It hit the power lines shutting down power to our side of the town.

4 people walked away 1 was in the hospital over night and released...  

No fatalities.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: Liv4lacs





:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

by da way.. heard chisme, a lecab is going under da knife and getting cut soon. :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 08:02 AM~7865461
> *fool.. i said call me..  didnt i?  phone didn't ring.  lets just wait til saturday..cause i got full schedule til friday.
> *


Don't have your number morron. ***** its a remote and its free actin like we movin keys n shit. Just let me know whenever or go get it at my shop I'm always there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 09:06 AM~7865491
> *don't think its how much i talk.. its what i say that pisses you off.  :biggrin:
> *


No you just have chorro en la boca!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 09:09 AM~7865508
> *by da way.. heard chisme,  a lecab is going under da knife and getting cut soon.    :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: you never quit :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2007, 09:09 AM~7865509
> *Don't have your number morron. ***** its a remote and its free actin like we movin keys n shit. Just let me know whenever or go get it at my shop I'm always there.
> 
> 
> *


fool, yo gal got my #.. i'm in her fave 5.. shoulda asked her :0











j/k.. dont smash the remote..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:11 AM~7865521
> *:uh: you never quit :uh:
> *


who said i was talkin about you?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 08:10 AM~7865518
> *No you just have chorro en la boca!
> *


This is Sooo true! Ha


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 08:13 AM~7865526
> *fool, yo gal got my #.. i'm in her fave 5..  shoulda asked her    :0
> j/k..  dont smash the remote..
> *


Jokes on you sucka. I'm single don't got no broad.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2007, 09:18 AM~7865554
> *Jokes on you sucka. I'm single don't got no broad.
> 
> 
> *


oh. sorry.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 09:13 AM~7865531
> *who said i was talkin about you?
> *


then your full of shyt!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:20 AM~7865568
> *then your full of shyt!
> *


HEY, its just what i heard.. dont mean its true. ain't gonna say where i heard it..cause i ain't no snitch.. ::cough::chismelows::cough::


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 08:19 AM~7865563
> *oh.  sorry.
> *


No no. That's a good thing


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 08:22 AM~7865574
> *HEY, its just what i heard..  dont mean its true.  ain't gonna say where i heard it..cause i ain't no snitch..      ::cough::chismelows::cough::
> *


Pinche chismoso. Ponte falda de una ves.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 09:22 AM~7865574
> *HEY, its just what i heard..  dont mean its true.  ain't gonna say where i heard it..cause i ain't no snitch..      ::cough::chismelows::cough::
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

stupid..


anyway.. lady here at work tellin story how her hubby got her used navigator for mothers day.. but complaining..cause she wanted a tahoe. fussy females


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 08:40 AM~7865670
> *stupid..
> anyway..   lady here at work tellin story how her hubby got her used navigator for mothers day..  but complaining..cause she wanted a tahoe.  fussy females
> *


Just like a woman. And if she would have got the tahoe bitch would have been like what can't get me a navi? Ha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:07 AM~7865497
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Liv4lacs
> :scrutinize:
> *


yo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 09:40 AM~7865670
> *stupid..
> anyway..  lady here at work tellin story how her hubby got her used navigator for mothers day..  but complaining..cause she wanted a tahoe.  fussy females
> *


smart woman ford sux!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:44 AM~7865701
> *smart woman ford sux!
> *


true.. still though.. she still driving her 2001 gmc jimmy.. said she left naviagator at home.. refuses to drive it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 09:06 AM~7865486
> *i dont know you. :ugh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 09:46 AM~7865709
> *true..  still though..  she still driving her 200 gmc jimmy.. said she left naviagator at home.. refuses to drive it.
> *


cause the navi is a turd.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 09:47 AM~7865723
> *cause the navi is a turd.
> *


and you know 1st hand :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:54 AM~7865761
> *and you know 1st hand :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

GARY SAYS FUCK YOU


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 10:02 AM~7865811
> *:0
> *


his mamma has one :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 08:46 AM~7865709
> *true..  still though..  she still driving her 2001 gmc jimmy.. said she left naviagator at home.. refuses to drive it.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 08:46 AM~7865711
> *:wave:
> *


whats up! :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 10:41 AM~7866090
> *
> *


John do you still have Roy's number?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:43 AM~7866114
> *John do you still have Roy's number?
> *


yeah i think i have to look for it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:54 AM~7865761
> *and you know 1st hand :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 10:45 AM~7866122
> *yeah i think i have to look for it.
> *


Hes running for the at large position again and I need his pull with the city to get something done :biggrin: Did you ever get a calender? Cuz I never even saw one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 10:51 AM~7866156
> *:yessad:
> *


The navi isnt that bad.... Not my 1st choice but it drove nice on the way back from SanAntonio  Not the best on gas but still a nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:43 AM~7866114
> *John do you still have Roy's number?
> *


pics?? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 10:55 AM~7866196
> *pics?? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


damn


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 09:56 AM~7866202
> *damn
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 10:54 AM~7866189
> *The navi isnt that bad.... Not my 1st choice but it drove nice on the way back from SanAntonio  Not the best on gas but still a nice ride :biggrin:
> *


I just wish that tree finished it off, but it didnt. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 10:55 AM~7866196
> *pics?? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


what is the latin term for it, ah yes, "cochina".


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 10:00 AM~7866236
> *what is the latin term for it, ah yes, "cochina".
> *


 :roflmao: 

nah im just playing. :ugh: :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 11:01 AM~7866248
> *:roflmao:
> 
> nah im just playing.  :ugh: :angel:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 9 2007, 10:55 AM~7866196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats latin? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 9 2007, 11:06 AM~7866294
> *what up
> *


wat be the dealio?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 10:03 AM~7866258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 11:07 AM~7866308
> *:yes:
> *


holy crap! hno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:52 AM~7866165
> *Hes running for the at large position again and I need his pull with the city to get something done :biggrin: Did you ever get a calender? Cuz I never even saw one
> *


yeah i picked some up...i think i have like 2 left.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 10:04 AM~7866275
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 10:08 AM~7866316
> *holy crap!  hno:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 09:11 AM~7866352
> *:tongue:
> *


you wanna put that tongue where????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+May 9 2007, 11:09 AM~7866332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 11:13 AM~7866363
> *:0 how much shipped :cheesy:
> 
> :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


gonna gets me some crab legs fo lunch! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 11:16 AM~7866401
> *gonna gets me some crab legs fo lunch!  :cheesy:
> *


no shyt?
I may go to the Wheel or Sam's Deli for a Rostbeef sammich


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 10:13 AM~7866363
> *:0 how much shipped :cheesy:
> 
> :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


just let me know when ur on my side of town and ill hook u up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 11:21 AM~7866436
> *just let me know when ur on my side of town and ill hook u up
> *


Stafford?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey chino, wtf is a "pho" sandwich?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 10:23 AM~7866464
> *Stafford?
> *


yeah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 11:29 AM~7866528
> *yeah
> *


ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 11:27 AM~7866499
> *hey chino, wtf is a "pho" sandwich?
> *


bbq pork samich, on a french bread.. with a butter tasting/looking mayo.. with shreaded carrots and this hot azz pepper that makes a jalapeno look like a pu$$Y.. vietnamese thing



i think. place i got it, didnt speak english.. so who knows.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 09:11 AM~7866352
> *:tongue:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 11:36 AM~7866594
> *bbq pork samich, on a french bread..  with a butter tasting/looking mayo..  with shreaded carrots and this hot azz pepper that makes a jalapeno look like a pu$$Y..    vietnamese thing
> i think.  place i got it, didnt speak english..  so who knows.
> *


heard that shyt is good...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yup yup.. i take the hot azz pepper out though..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 11:36 AM~7866594
> *bbq pork samich, on a french bread..  with a butter tasting/looking mayo..  with shreaded carrots and this hot azz pepper that makes a jalapeno look like a pu$$Y..    vietnamese thing
> i think.  place i got it, didnt speak english..  so who knows.
> *


going to try one after work, thanks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 11:42 AM~7866648
> *going to try one after work, thanks.
> *


no after pics plz!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pepper dont look like much.. looks like a skinny koshor spear pickle..but its no joke..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 11:44 AM~7866658
> *no after pics plz!
> *


come on now, you know that's a definate. might send you a pic of el rosado culito also. :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 11:45 AM~7866672
> *come on now, you know that's a definate.  might send you a pic of el rosado culito also.  :burn:
> *


 :twak: :nosad: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :barf: :burn: :guns:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 09:45 AM~7866672
> *come on now, you know that's a definate.  might send you a pic of el rosado culito also.  :burn:
> *


whoa....slow down latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 9 2007, 11:49 AM~7866716
> *whoa....slow down latin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 9 2007, 11:49 AM~7866716
> *whoa....slow down latin
> *


he sends you log pics too?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:52 AM~7866746
> *he sends you log pics too?
> *


nope.

i block his #


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 11:52 AM~7866746
> *he sends you log pics too?
> *


we can add him to the 1-800-sho-turd line


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 09:53 AM~7866760
> *we can add him to the 1-800-sho-turd line
> *


nooooooooooo thanks homie.
i'll pass. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 9 2007, 11:55 AM~7866767
> *nooooooooooo thanks homie.
> i'll pass.  :cheesy:
> *


good call


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 09:56 AM~7866786
> *good call
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 11:56 AM~7866786
> *good call
> *


true, yours look like someone blew someone up from the insides :burn: 

going to go take pics of my adventure on buying my 1st "pho" brb...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 12:00 PM~7866815
> *true, yours look like someone blew someone up from the insides  :burn:
> 
> going to go take pics of my adventure on buying my 1st "pho"  brb...
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 10:00 AM~7866815
> *true, yours look like someone blew someone up from the insides  :burn:
> 
> going to go take pics of my adventure on buying my 1st "pho"  brb...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 11:19 AM~7866428
> *no shyt?
> I may go to the Wheel or Sam's Deli for a Rostbeef sammich
> *


the wheel


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 11:27 AM~7866499
> *hey chino, wtf is a "pho" sandwich?
> *


I know what "pho" is but a sandwich?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 10:44 AM~7866664
> *pepper dont look like much.. looks like a skinny koshor spear pickle..but its no joke..
> 
> 
> ...



this *****.......haha.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 11:36 AM~7866594
> *bbq pork samich, on a french bread..  with a butter tasting/looking mayo..  with shreaded carrots and this hot azz pepper that makes a jalapeno look like a pu$$Y..    vietnamese thing
> i think.  place i got it, didnt speak english..  so who knows.
> *


thanx for answering that "chino". Pho (pronunced "fuh") is a type of vietnamese noodle soup. Fuckin bad azz.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 12:35 PM~7867115
> *thanx for answering that "chino". Pho (pronunced "fuh") is a type of vietnamese noodle soup. Fuckin bad azz.
> *


well, someone had to answer him.while you off eating puppies.. and he did say sandwich.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and you're chinese not vietnemese.. looks like a torta to your ass too.. so stfu


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 12:41 PM~7867167
> *and you're chinese not vietnemese.. so stfu
> *


Im neither you fuckin asshole. You got me confused with the origins of your wheels.:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 12:40 PM~7867155
> *well, someone had to answer him.while you off eating puppies..  and he did say sandwich.
> *


Nah, went to Jack in the box and got some "liquid chicken" :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 12:35 PM~7867115
> *thanx for answering that "chino". Pho (pronunced "fuh") is a type of vietnamese noodle soup. Fuckin bad azz.
> *


i went there and the vietcongs didn't let me take pics. they asked me if i worked for television station :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 12:42 PM~7867178
> *Im neither you fuckin asshole.  You got me confused with the origins of your wheels.:biggrin:
> *


how many kinda chinos are there? chinaz? vietnamese? japanese? korean? asian? oriental? man..ya'll all over da place.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 12:45 PM~7867218
> *i went there and the vietcongs didn't let me take pics.  they asked me if i worked for television station  :uh:
> *


thought u looking for puppies


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 9 2007, 10:12 AM~7866359
> *
> you wanna put that tongue where????
> *


:buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 9 2007, 10:13 AM~7866363
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


hater!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 12:45 PM~7867226
> *thought u looking for puppies
> *


the viet asks me "why you take pics?..... pho is good fo' you? no television repotah' you work for television!?!"

:uh: bisch

btw pho is soup. some chino told me it was a vietsammich


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 12:49 PM~7867253
> *the viet asks me "why you take pics?..... pho is good fo' you?  no television repotah' you work for television!?!"
> 
> :uh:  bisch
> ...


 you tried it, its the shit!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 12:49 PM~7867253
> *the viet asks me "why you take pics?..... pho is good fo' you?  no television repotah' you work for television!?!"
> 
> :uh:  bisch
> ...


thats my uncle, be careful, he'll kick you in tha mouf.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 12:45 PM~7867219
> *how many kinda chinos are there?  chinaz? vietnamese? japanese? korean? asian? oriental?  man..ya'll all over da place.
> *


 there are billions of us, we got the baddest network.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

when he said sandwich, had this in mind..

Bánh mì (pronounced [ˈbʌn mi] in English and [ʔɓɐːɲ³⁵ mi²¹] in Vietnamese), sometimes also referred to as a "Vietnamese hoagie", is a Vietnamese submarine sandwich, made with a French-inspired baguette. It is made up of thinly sliced, pickled carrots, daikon, onions, cilantro, choice of barbecued pork, paté, chicken and other meats; there also exist vegetarian versions of this item with tofu taking the place of meat. The contrasting flavors and textures of the sandwich — as well as its relatively low cost — make it a popular dish.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 12:51 PM~7867273
> *thats my uncle, be careful, he'll kick you in tha mouf.
> *


he had some nice tits and slanted camel toe :ugh: 

i ended up getting shrimp frai' raice! and some see through eggrolls. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 12:53 PM~7867291
> *when he said sandwich, had this in mind..
> 
> Bánh mì (pronounced [ˈbʌn mi] in English and [ʔɓɐːɲ³⁵ mi²¹] in Vietnamese), sometimes also referred to as a "Vietnamese hoagie", is a Vietnamese submarine sandwich, made with a French-inspired baguette. It is made up of thinly sliced, pickled carrots, daikon, onions, cilantro, choice of barbecued pork, paté, chicken and other meats; there also exist vegetarian versions of this item with tofu taking the place of meat. The contrasting flavors and textures of the sandwich — as well as its relatively low cost — make it a popular dish.
> *


damn, I gotta refresh on my culture, this "*******" knows more than I do. LOL :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 12:54 PM~7867298
> *damn, I gotta refresh on my culture, this "*******" knows more than I do. LOL :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 12:53 PM~7867292
> *he had some nice tits and slanted camel toe  :ugh:
> 
> i ended up getting shrimp frai' raice!  and some see through eggrolls.  LOL
> *


spring rolls, and you said chino.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Late nite yall mutha fuckers need to try "Mai's" its in down town. Bad ass viet eggrolls and bbq pork dish.  only bad thing is the line is fuckin long ass shit. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 12:55 PM~7867307
> *spring rolls, and you said chino.
> *


CHINO - [N] (chee - nooh) - A slang term used my people of hispanic origin to describe asain people. Does not generalize to just men, but also women when used. {see also: ******}


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 11:54 AM~7867298
> *damn, I gotta refresh on my culture, this "*******" knows more than I do. LOL :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 12:57 PM~7867329
> *CHINO - [N] (chee - nooh) - A slang term used my people of hispanic origin to describe asain people.  Does not generalize to just men, but also women when used.  {see also: ******}
> *


You had to pull out the dictionary huh puto?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 01:05 PM~7867387
> *You had to pull out the dictionary huh puto?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 10:57 AM~7867328
> *Late nite yall mutha fuckers need to try "Mai's" its in down town. Bad ass viet eggrolls and bbq pork dish.    only bad thing is the line is fuckin long ass shit. :angry:
> *


fuck that shit i havent met an old viet that didnt have rotten teeth


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

THE 6 BEST SMART ASS ANSWERS OF 2006

SMART ASS ANSWER #6
It was mealtime during a flight on Hooters Airline. "Would you like dinner?" the flight attendant asked John, seated in front. "What are my choices?" John asked. "Yes or no," she replied.

SMART ASS ANSWER #5
A flight attendant was stationed at the departure gate to check tickets. As a man approached, she extended her hand for the ticket and he opened his trench coat and flashed her. Without missing a beat, she said, "Sir, I need to see your ticket not your stub."

SMART ASS ANSWER #4
A lady was picking through the frozen turkeys at the grocery store but she couldn't find one big enough for her family. She asked a stock boy, "Do these turkeys get any bigger?" The stock boy replied, "No ma'am, they're dead."

SMART ASS ANSWER #3

The cop got out of his car and the kid who was stopped for speeding rolled down his window. "I've been waiting for you all day," the cop said. The kid replied, "Yeah, well I got here as fast as I could." When the cop finally stopped laughing, he sent the kid on his way without a ticket.

SMART ASS ANSWER #2
A truck driver was driving along on the freeway. A sign comes up that reads, "Low Bridge Ahead." Before he knows it, the bridge is right ahead of him and he gets stuck under the bridge. Cars are backed up for miles. Finally, a police car comes up. The cop gets out of his car and walks to the truck driver, puts his hands on his hips and says, "Got stuck, huh?" The truck driver says, "No, I was delivering this bridge and ran out of gas."

SMART ASS ANSWER OF THE YEAR 2006

A college teacher reminds her class of tomorrow's final exam. "Now class, I won't tolerate any excuses for you not being here tomorrow. I might consider a nuclear attack or a serious personal injury, illness, or a death in your immediate family, but that's it, no other excuses whatsoever!" A smart-ass guy in the back of the room raised his hand and asked, "What would you say if tomorrow I said I was suffering from complete and utter sexual exhaustion?" The entire class is reduced to laughter and snickering. When silence is restored, the teacher smiles knowingly at the student, shakes her head and sweetly says, "Well, I guess you'd have to write the exam with your other hand."


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 9 2007, 01:05 PM~7867387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its from that hard azz french bread they use.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dena may 19...where u throwing my bday party at. if u dont own a lowrider you arent invited. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 01:48 PM~7867734
> *dena may 19...where u throwing my bday party at. if u dont own a lowrider you arent invited.  :biggrin:
> *


you don't like the place I suggested in my email? :dunno: :roflmao: j/k ... you tell me ... or should I make it a surprise?! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 12:48 PM~7867734
> *dena may 19...where u throwing my bday party at. if u dont own a lowrider you arent invited.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 9 2007, 01:48 PM~7867734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can be my Guest


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 12:53 PM~7867774
> *
> you can be my quest
> *


:ugh: huh????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 01:54 PM~7867778
> *:ugh: huh????
> *


he's trying to pursue you :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

THE WEATHER LOOKS LIKE IT WON'T BE GOOD THIS SUNDAY .... SUNDAY IS ALSO MOTHER'S DAY ... SO WE WILL BE RESCHEDULING THIS FOR THE FOLLOWING WEEK ... HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE ON THE 20TH ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2007, 01:56 PM~7867791
> *he's trying to pursue you :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 01:54 PM~7867778
> *:ugh: huh????
> *


GUEST.. is what i meant. haters. know i cant spell.. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2007, 12:56 PM~7867791
> *he's trying to pursue you :dunno:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 01:00 PM~7867818
> *GUEST.. is what i meant.    haters.  know i cant spell..    :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: 

just checkin'!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 11:52 AM~7867766
> *
> *


sorry, but sometimes in life they are rules, and standards.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 01:03 PM~7867834
> *sorry, but sometimes in life they are rules, and standards.
> *


:buttkick: i aint wanna go anyways! :angry: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fker!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 02:04 PM~7867841
> *:buttkick: i aint wanna go anyways! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


you can be my date :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 12:04 PM~7867841
> *:buttkick: i aint wanna go anyways! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Houston Texas Cruise night Los Cochinos C.C</span>*

*Come Hang out with Los Cochinos C.C and friends <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>every Friday from about 6p.m to 10 p.m we will be at Big V Burger @ 11207 W Hardy Rd, Houston, TX, look it up.. you dont have to have a Custom to come out, if you have a Lowrider, Hot Rod, Muscle car, Corvette , if you have a project going on , come down , have a burger with chili cheese fries and get some inspiration to get it going again.*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2007, 12:05 PM~7867853
> *you can be my date :ugh:
> *


let me be a little more specific, a lowrider is a car with hydraulics. damn that cuts alot of people in this topic :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2007, 01:05 PM~7867853
> *you can be my date :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

aw....i feel loved. :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 02:07 PM~7867874
> *let me be a little more specific, a lowrider is a car with hydraulics. damn that cuts alot of people in this topic  :0  :0
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 12:07 PM~7867880
> *:roflmao:
> 
> aw....i feel loved.  :roflmao:
> *


i gave the dog to my mom for mothers day. she likes it more than me :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 01:06 PM~7867857
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 01:09 PM~7867887
> *i gave the dog to my mom for mothers day. she likes it more than me  :uh:
> *


arent you sweet. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2007, 02:05 PM~7867853
> *you can be my date :ugh:
> *


KINKY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 02:10 PM~7867898
> *arent you sweet. :cheesy:
> *


thats why everybody calls em a cake


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 02:06 PM~7867860
> *Houston Texas Cruise night Los Cochinos C.C</span>
> 
> Come Hang out with Los Cochinos C.C and friends <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>every Friday from about 6p.m to 10 p.m we will be at Big V Burger @ 11207 W Hardy Rd, Houston, TX, look it up..  you dont have to have a Custom to come out, if you have a Lowrider, Hot Rod, Muscle car, Corvette , if you have a project going on , come down , have a burger with chili cheese fries and get some inspiration to get it going again.
> ...


never heard of em


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 01:14 PM~7867920
> *thats why everybody calls em a cake
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 12:14 PM~7867920
> *thats why everybody calls em a cake
> *


you should get a weenie dog, it will get u more pussy than that wackback


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 02:21 PM~7867972
> *you should get a weenie dog, it will get u more pussy than that wackback
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 02:15 PM~7867931
> *never heard of em
> *


been around for a while, more rat rod style


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 12:23 PM~7867996
> * more rat rod style
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 02:25 PM~7868009
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


did you even read? *"if you have a Lowrider, Hot Rod, Muscle car, Corvette , if you have a project going on*"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 02:25 PM~7868009
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


X2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 12:27 PM~7868017
> *did you even read?  "if you have a Lowrider, Hot Rod, Muscle car, Corvette , if you have a project going on"
> *


cool, which one are u taking


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 02:32 PM~7868051
> *cool, which one are u taking
> *


probably the gn. you want to ride?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw im square


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2007, 12:05 PM~7867853
> *you can be my date :ugh:
> *


i will be needing to see pix :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 9 2007, 01:38 PM~7868088
> *i will be needing to see pix  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 12:54 PM~7868197
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 01:48 PM~7867734
> *dena may 19...where u throwing my bday party at. if u dont own a lowrider you arent invited.  :biggrin:
> *


does that mean brian isnt invited. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 02:33 PM~7868055
> *probably the gn.  you want to ride?
> *


jotos? :scrutinize: LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 03:41 PM~7868585
> *jotos?  :scrutinize:  LOL
> *


you can ride on deeznutz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 03:42 PM~7868591
> *you can ride on deeznutz
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 02:38 PM~7868562
> *does that mean brian isnt invited. LOL
> *


fk it. party at brians house!!! :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 03:44 PM~7868604
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 03:44 PM~7868607
> *fk it. party at brians house!!! :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 02:48 PM~7868618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 03:46 PM~7868615
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 03:50 PM~7868642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you play organs?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 03:44 PM~7868607
> *fk it. party at brians house!!! :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


party at brians? and he aint invited? sweet


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 03:51 PM~7868648
> *can you play organs?
> *


yeah, your moms organs. LOL, just playing, tell her happy mothers day for me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 03:52 PM~7868657
> *yeah, your moms organs. LOL, just playing, tell her happy mothers day for me.
> *


I will when I pray to the Heavens.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 03:53 PM~7868667
> *I will when I pray to the Heavens.
> *


holy crap my bad, My pops is up there, prob being an asshole


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 03:55 PM~7868680
> *holy crap my bad, My pops is up there, prob being an asshole
> *


no problem


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 02:51 PM~7868653
> *party at brians? and he aint invited?    sweet
> *


poor brian.  

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 03:59 PM~7868708
> *poor brian.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha. Hes gonna be looking thru the window of his own house thinking " not again" ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thats fked up. 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 04:04 PM~7868740
> *thats fked up.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No thats reality. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

and your suppose to be his friend.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 04:05 PM~7868753
> *and your suppose to be his friend.....
> *


bwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha, and your a comedian.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma be in brians crib like..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 04:07 PM~7868769
> *imma be in brians crib like..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:banghead: thats brian outside the house. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 03:07 PM~7868769
> *imma be in brians crib like..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 04:07 PM~7868769
> *imma be in brians crib like..
> 
> 
> ...


same way you did my tailgate :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that restaurant mais or mias is good place to eat espesially after the clubs you can pick up some fine girls in there too.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2007, 04:12 PM~7868809
> *that restaurant mais or mias is good place to eat espesially after the clubs you can pick up some fine girls in there too.
> *


this foo knows the score. I tried to talk to this chick there and got kicked in the face by like 20 of her entourage. :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

can u guess who's photobucket im in right now?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 04:14 PM~7868817
> *can u guess who's photobucket im in right now?
> *


Latins?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 03:14 PM~7868819
> *Latins?
> *


nope guess again


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 04:13 PM~7868813
> *this foo knows the score. I tried to talk to this chick there and got kicked in the face by like 20 of her entourage.  :angry:
> *


good food, but do not mess with any of the chicks


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this dude has animal print sheets.....lol


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

there is this other place they sell good vitnames food a few blocks from there next to a banck they sell that soup pho i think thats the name that place is good too and next to they sell the topia drink fine chicks there too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 9 2007, 04:12 PM~7868808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so? photoshopped that long time ago. latin remembers. 


now what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 04:17 PM~7868848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reowww


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 03:18 PM~7868857
> *yeah
> so?  photoshopped that long time ago.  latin remembers.
> now what?
> *


oh nothing u just might want to mark ur acct private...... :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i never had any problems with any body in that restaurant there they would look at us crazy cuz we would have oriental chicks with us or getting girls from there but they never said shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 04:15 PM~7868831
> *nope guess again
> *


sixty8imps


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 03:12 PM~7868808
> *same way you did my tailgate  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 03:17 PM~7868848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 04:27 PM~7868909
> *:ugh:
> *


so


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 04:27 PM~7868909
> *:ugh:
> *


that's his thong :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i sold the big gun.. spent the $1400 i got on hookaz and rum.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 9 2007, 03:44 PM~7868607
> *fk it. party at brians house!!! :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2007, 04:18 PM~7868855
> *there is this other place they sell good vitnames food a few blocks from there next to a banck they sell that soup pho i think thats the name that place is good too and next to they sell the topia drink fine chicks there too
> *


bring me some, pho :guns: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 03:33 PM~7868948
> *that's his thong  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

will do dena


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2007, 04:41 PM~7869012
> *will do dena
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 02:14 PM~7868817
> *can u guess who's photobucket im in right now?
> *


repost


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 9 2007, 05:10 PM~7869194
> *que
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 04:21 PM~7869271
> *I have no NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *




ole editing azz....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 9 2007, 04:32 PM~7869329
> *ole editing azz....
> *


mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 9 2007, 04:35 PM~7869352
> *mest up
> *



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this you hrny?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 9 2007, 01:38 PM~7868562
> *does that mean brian isnt invited. LOL
> *


it wasnt directed towards brian. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 04:45 PM~7869410
> *this you hrny?
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

naw..aint her..that brawd wearing chonies


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wow, i see this topic still sux as bad as houston does











fire away...i'm ready.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 9 2007, 08:00 PM~7870151
> *wow, i see this topic still sux as bad as houston does
> fire away...i'm ready.
> *


burnt bacon ring :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2007, 07:18 PM~7870286
> *burnt bacon ring :cheesy:
> *



danny shut up. don't you have some pickles that need smokin :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 03:45 PM~7869410
> *this you hrny?
> 
> 
> ...


who eva she is.. she a keeper..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 03:45 PM~7869410
> *this you hrny?
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 9 2007, 08:32 PM~7870408
> *danny shut up.  don't you have some pickles that need smokin  :roflmao:
> *


smoked pickles? :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

austin show


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

on the way to the show


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

not a good pic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

good pics!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2007, 05:29 PM~7845663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 this pic brings back memories


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2007, 08:11 AM~7857500
> *is there anyone interested in a mini weenie dog. very small. right now hes as big as my shoe, will gain 5-8 lbs at full size.  9 weeks all up to date on shots. i just got him but he whines too much for me. needs someone with kids. very playful call me 832 228 0230.  i just got him this weekend but like i said he whines too much and i aint gonna let him sleep in bed, the women love him
> 
> 
> ...



free?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 9 2007, 09:23 PM~7871818
> *free?
> *


its gone already big dave


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2007, 09:39 PM~7871964
> *its gone already big dave
> *


 :tears:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 9 2007, 11:23 PM~7871818
> *free?
> *


Thank you for all your help Dave ... if you ever need anything ... let me know


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2007, 09:57 PM~7871142
> *austin show
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: that girl actin' a donkey! lol ... great pics Marcelo!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 9 2007, 01:06 PM~7867860
> *Houston Texas Cruise night Los Cochinos C.C</span>
> 
> Come Hang out with Los Cochinos C.C and friends <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>every Friday from about 6p.m to 10 p.m we will be at Big V Burger @ 11207 W Hardy Rd, Houston, TX, look it up..  you dont have to have a Custom to come out, if you have a Lowrider, Hot Rod, Muscle car, Corvette , if you have a project going on , come down , have a burger with chili cheese fries and get some inspiration to get it going again.
> ...



Hey cool....I know one of the vatos in Los Cochinos Brothers CC. Friday I might be with Big Juanito at Copa though. I aint hung with that homie in Los Cochinos in a minute.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2007, 12:19 AM~7872292
> *Thank you for all your help Dave ... if you ever need anything ... let me know
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man fuck this shit I'm ready for Friday.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 10 2007, 07:19 AM~7873538
> *Man fuck this shit I'm ready for Friday.
> *


Holy shit, I thought today was friday.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 06:47 AM~7873587
> *Holy shit, I thought today was friday.
> *


I wish.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ghey


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Where's live4lacs at some one sent me a pic of a pre-80 Lecab wondering what he knew bout it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i should buy this and cut da hell out of it.. just to piss off brian. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-Hess-a...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

H-TOWN...WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMES CC CRUISING THREW AND WE COMMING TO H-TOWN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 04:07 PM~7868769
> *imma be in brians crib like..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 08:40 AM~7873783
> *i should buy this and cut da hell out of it.. just to piss off brian.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1979-Hess-a...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


that shit has a gay bumper sticker on the bumper :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@May 10 2007, 07:42 AM~7873791
> *H-TOWN...WHATS CRACKEN GOODTIMES CC CRUISING THREW AND WE COMMING TO H-TOWN SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GOODTIMES CC
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

one of brian's old cars then? :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2007, 07:57 AM~7873846
> *that shit has a gay bumper sticker on the bumper  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's why he wants it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 10 2007, 09:01 AM~7873863
> *That's why he wants it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 10 2007, 09:01 AM~7873863
> *That's why he wants it
> *


always hating


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 09:04 AM~7873871
> *always hating
> *


mest up....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 9 2007, 12:49 PM~7867252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been there at 3am... good stuff :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 9 2007, 03:38 PM~7868562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure it wasnt :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 08:04 AM~7873871
> *always hating
> *


Always whining.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 9 2007, 05:39 PM~7869691
> *naw..aint her..that brawd wearing chonies
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2007, 11:24 PM~7872331
> *:roflmao: that girl actin' a donkey! lol ... great pics Marcelo!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 10 2007, 09:09 AM~7873900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 09:23 AM~7873984
> *:roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 07:09 AM~7873900
> *
> 
> been there at 3am... good stuff :cheesy:
> ...


trust me no one cares if u cut your car or not honestly


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2007, 09:57 AM~7874143
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2007, 09:59 AM~7874153
> *trust me no one cares if u cut your car or not honestly
> *


"I" think its really funny you say that.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 10:01 AM~7874164
> *:wave:
> *


wut up Young!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 08:13 AM~7874236
> *"I" think its really funny you say that.....
> *


take it however u want.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2007, 10:14 AM~7874243
> *wut up Young!!
> *


just dozing off in the office


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2007, 10:14 AM~7874243
> *wut up Young!!
> *


hey you gonna stop by on sat???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 10:18 AM~7874258
> *hey you gonna stop by on sat???
> *


sure ... should I bring the lac?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 10:18 AM~7874258
> *hey you gonna stop by on sat???
> *


is this the thing that I am not invited to? :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2007, 10:17 AM~7874253
> *take it however u want.
> *


you say no one cares yet Im not where I should be b/c some ppl seem to care n make a big deal otta something that wasnt an issue b4......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+May 10 2007, 10:18 AM~7874262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bring some food this time and Ill unlock the gate for you :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 10:25 AM~7874307
> *hell ya!
> 
> bring some food this time and Ill unlock the gate for you :cheesy:
> *


I didnt wanna go anyways


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 10:26 AM~7874316
> *I didnt wanna go anyways
> *


gate will stay locked im not fallin for that!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 10:28 AM~7874327
> *gate will stay locked im not fallin for that!
> *


not gonna be here asshole, so fuck you and your fuckin party! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 10:21 AM~7874280
> *you say no one cares yet Im not where I should be b/c some ppl seem to care n make a big deal otta something that wasnt an issue b4......
> *


why don't you PM him all your personal feelings.. ok, thanks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2007, 09:18 AM~7874262
> *sure ... should I bring the lac?
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 10:38 AM~7874392
> *why don't you PM him all your personal feelings..    ok, thanks.
> *


why dont you go fk yourself :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 09:39 AM~7874397
> *:0
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 10:40 AM~7874404
> *why dont you go fk yourself :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 09:40 AM~7874404
> *why dont you go fk yourself :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 10 2007, 10:18 AM~7874262
> *sure ... should I bring the lac?
> *


sould I bring not so bad 86?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up nick


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 10:40 AM~7874404
> *why dont you go fk yourself :cheesy:
> *


touchy dang


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 10 2007, 09:41 AM~7874416
> *
> *


:ugh: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 09:55 AM~7874535
> *:ugh: :roflmao: :angel:
> *



trouble maker


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 10 2007, 09:56 AM~7874550
> *trouble maker
> *


time for you to update your sig.....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2007, 09:46 AM~7874455
> *what up nick
> *


What up b"I"g brother


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 11:01 AM~7874588
> *time for you to update your sig.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 09:01 AM~7874588
> *time for you to update your sig.....
> *


time for you to give me a ______________ (fill in the blank)
:nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 10:07 AM~7874629
> *time for you to give me a ______________ (fill in the blank)
> :nicoderm:
> *


swift kick in the ass!  

:roflmao: 

whats up yesca? whatcha got going on today? :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 11:30 AM~7874784
> *swift kick in the ass!
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ahhhh....you can feel the love "I"n houston.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 10:01 AM~7874588
> *time for you to update your sig.....
> *



true dat!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ya.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 10 2007, 11:00 AM~7874985
> *true dat!!
> 
> 
> *



It WAS good.


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 09:30 AM~7874784
> *swift kick in the ass!
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


nothing...
just touching myself and thinking of you :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 12:33 PM~7875185
> *nothing...
> just touching myself and thinking of you  :0
> *


TMI!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 12:33 PM~7875185
> *nothing...
> just touching myself and thinking of you  :0
> *


:wow: Pics? LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 11:33 AM~7875185
> *nothing...
> just touching myself and thinking of you  :0
> *


pics??? :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 12:34 PM~7875194
> *TMI!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 10 2007, 11:34 AM~7875194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?!?! :barf: :burn: :buttkick:



you are strange.... :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 12:38 PM~7875228
> *pics??? :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



cochina :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 11:41 AM~7875251
> *cochina  :twak:
> *


you you freakin cochino!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 12:39 PM~7875238
> *x2
> 
> WTF?!?!?! :barf: :burn: :buttkick:
> ...


No you are strange. 
:loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 12:42 PM~7875263
> *you you freakin cochino!!
> *


Everyone knows that! :tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 12:39 PM~7875238
> *x2
> 
> WTF?!?!?! :barf: :burn: :buttkick:
> ...


Capitana, te hablan

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7875282


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 10 2007, 10:34 AM~7875194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2007, 11:45 AM~7875292
> *Capitana, te hablan
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7875282
> *


fk that bitch. hes way to fkin concerned with me and my posts.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 12:49 PM~7875312
> *fk that bitch. hes way to fkin concerned with me and my posts.
> *


calm down chief.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 11:49 AM~7875311
> *:ugh:
> pm sent
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice pics yesca... :ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 10:50 AM~7875319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nice pics yesca... :ugh:
> *


hahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 11:50 AM~7875317
> *calm down chief.
> *


i always am. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 12:51 PM~7875326
> *i always am. :cheesy:
> *


have you read your signature lately?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 10:52 AM~7875339
> *have you read your signature lately?
> *


you should see the pm's :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 12:50 PM~7875319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nice pics yesca... :ugh:
> *


POST THEM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 11:52 AM~7875339
> *have you read your signature lately?
> *


:angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 12:54 PM~7875350
> *you should see the pm's  :0
> *


let me guess, a smorgessborg of profanity, followed by insults?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 11:54 AM~7875350
> *you should see the pm's  :0
> *


 :yes: real nice. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 12:58 PM~7875371
> *:angel:
> *


holy crap.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 12:49 PM~7875312
> *fk that bitch. hes way to fkin concerned with me and my posts.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 11:56 AM~7875358
> *POST THEM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 10:59 AM~7875382
> *:yes: real nice. :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 11:59 AM~7875378
> *let me guess, a smorgessborg of profanity, followed by insults?
> *


only on my good days. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 10:56 AM~7875358
> *POST THEM!!!!!!!!!!
> *


avenge is starting to scare me hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 12:01 PM~7875396
> *:cheesy:
> *


send new ones daily. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 01:04 PM~7875423
> *avenge is starting to scare me  hno:
> *


Im starting to scare my self. hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 01:05 PM~7875425
> *send new ones daily. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 12:04 PM~7875423
> *avenge is starting to scare me  hno:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2007, 12:00 PM~7875387
> *
> *


the chino seems pretty cool. :happysad:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 11:05 AM~7875425
> *send new ones daily. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


be careful what you're asking for :nicoderm:

quieres los fotos de mi chorizo? creo que si


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 01:09 PM~7875455
> *the chino seems pretty cool. :happysad:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 12:10 PM~7875458
> *be careful what you're asking for :nicoderm:
> 
> quieres los fotos de mi chorizo?  creo que si
> *


 :roflmao: 

no!! im just playing!!! :ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 11:14 AM~7875487
> *:roflmao:
> 
> no!! im just playing!!! :ugh:
> *


suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure 

be careful opening up your pm's @ work. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 12:12 PM~7875474
> *
> *


the other one... :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 01:14 PM~7875489
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure
> 
> be careful opening up your pm's @ work. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 01:15 PM~7875493
> *the other one... :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


smart ass :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 12:14 PM~7875489
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure
> 
> be careful opening up your pm's @ work. :0
> *


 hno: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 01:19 PM~7875520
> *hno:  :roflmao:
> *


open it, and make sure your boss is there


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 11:27 AM~7875594
> *open it, and make sure your boss is there
> *


yeah


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 10 2007, 01:10 PM~7875458
> *be careful what you're asking for :nicoderm:
> 
> quieres los fotos de mi chorizo?  creo que si
> *


lol....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 01:27 PM~7875594
> *open it, and make sure your boss is there   then forward it to me!!!!!!!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight , im back.. was training this brawd.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUT UP HTOWN...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 10 2007, 01:17 PM~7876024
> *WUT UP HTOWN...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* HOUSTONECOCHINA* 

hi snowflake.. :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DK?

drift king?

:dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 02:32 PM~7876111
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: HOUSTONECOCHINA
> 
> ...


this foo here.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 01:32 PM~7876111
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: HOUSTONECOCHINA
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by meandyouforever_@May 10 2007, 02:34 PM~7876120
> *DKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 01:32 PM~7876111
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: HOUSTONECOCHINA
> 
> ...


aw


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 01:44 PM~7875740
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


what it dew?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:00 PM~7876322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gif king.. stfu


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:06 PM~7876364
> *gif king..  stfu
> *


mama la verrga ghey!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 02:04 PM~7876350
> *what it dew?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:06 PM~7876364
> *gif king..  stfu
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:16 PM~7876429
> *x2
> *


fuck you "saltine" :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:17 PM~7876436
> *fuck you "saltine" :biggrin:
> *


Yummy


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:12 PM~7876396
> *mama la verrga way!
> *


even i know thats spelled wrong! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:18 PM~7876444
> *Yummy
> 
> even i know thats spelled wrong! :uh:
> *


lol arnold spelled that, you take it up with him. (whiteboy telling a mexican he cant spell in mexican) The fuckin Irony! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:19 PM~7876458
> *lol arnold spelled that, you take it up with him. (whiteboy telling a mexican he cant spell in mexican) The fuckin Irony! LOL
> *


asian and saltine argueing over spelling of spanish is funny


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:21 PM~7876472
> *asian and saltine argueing over spelling of spanish is funny
> *


stfu asshole :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:22 PM~7876480
> *stfu asshole  :roflmao:
> *


fk guey


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:21 PM~7876472
> *asian and saltine argueing over spelling of spanish is funny
> *


If I had some "chicken scratch" on these keys, I would be cussing you out in Korean. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:21 PM~7876472
> *asian and saltine argueing over spelling of spanish is funny
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 02:21 PM~7876472
> *asian and saltine argueing over spelling of spanish is funny
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:24 PM~7876496
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:21 PM~7876472
> *asian and saltine argueing over spelling of spanish is funny
> *


The battles of the "Intellectuals" you can wait your dumb ass outside. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:26 PM~7876510
> *The battles of the "Intellectuals" you can wait your dumb ass outside.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

BLADES SOLD.. $1650.. 96 sittin on blocks in my front yard.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:29 PM~7876526
> *BLADES SOLD.. $1650..  96 sittin on blocks in my front yard.
> *


want some brabus? I was thinking about sellin mine.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:29 PM~7876526
> *BLADES SOLD.. $1650..  96 sittin on blocks in my front yard.
> *


$16.50? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:30 PM~7876544
> *want some brabus? I was thinking about sellin mine.
> *


save em for ur slab


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:31 PM~7876555
> *$16.50?  :cheesy:
> *


yeah


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:31 PM~7876556
> *save em for ur slab
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 02:25 PM~7876504
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:31 PM~7876556
> *save em for ur slab
> *


gave the closest thing i had to a slab to my mom :cheesy: took the rims off then.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:32 PM~7876566
> *:tongue:
> *


you want some licky salt for your beer or something? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:33 PM~7876577
> *gave the closest thing i had to a slab to my mom :cheesy: took the rims off then.
> *


and left your mom "not flawsing" :angry: :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:36 PM~7876594
> *and left your mom "not flawsing"  :angry:  :nono:
> *


not that, I didnt want her to get jacked :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:37 PM~7876604
> *not that, I didnt want her to get jacked :angry:
> *


then get her a pistol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:38 PM~7876607
> *then get her a pistol  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:39 PM~7876618
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 02:35 PM~7876589
> *you want some licky salt for your beer or something? :biggrin:
> *


when? right now or saturday? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:42 PM~7876642
> *when? right now or saturday? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


it is beer thursday :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:42 PM~7876642
> *when? right now or saturday? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


cochina


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 02:43 PM~7876661
> *it is beer thursday :cheesy:
> *


no shit! i seriously need one day.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:42 PM~7876642
> *when? right now or saturday? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


well god damn!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:45 PM~7876676
> *no shit! i seriously need one day.
> *


budlight?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 02:43 PM~7876664
> *cochina
> *


wrong girl. :uh: i dont have blonde hair.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2007, 03:46 PM~7876690
> *budlight?
> *


dos equis


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:47 PM~7876696
> *wrong girl.  :uh: i dont have blonde hair.
> *


but name fits you better.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:47 PM~7876696
> *wrong girl.  :uh: i dont have blonde hair.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 02:46 PM~7876688
> *well god damn!
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

traffic up here on 1960 sux!!! this calls for a stop off at the corner store :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:48 PM~7876712
> *:angel:
> *


trouble


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2007, 02:46 PM~7876690
> *budlight?
> *


hell yes! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:49 PM~7876719
> *traffic up here on 1960 sux!!! this calls for a stop off at the corner store :cheesy:
> *


pick me up some smokes. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 02:48 PM~7876707
> *but name fits you better.
> *


 :buttkick: 

i dont think so fool.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:51 PM~7876740
> *pick me up some smokes.  :biggrin:
> *


pick up all your camel butts outta my yard asshole!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 02:49 PM~7876719
> *traffic up here on 1960 sux!!! this calls for a stop off at the corner store :cheesy:
> *


its always like that during the day.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 02:49 PM~7876722
> *trouble
> *


never...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:52 PM~7876751
> *pick up all your camel butts outta my yard asshole!! :angry:
> *


dont worry, I ll be dead soon and wont ever throw any more butts in your yard.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:52 PM~7876754
> *its always like that during the day.
> *


I was at 45 around 3ish Im just now gettin to 290 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 02:52 PM~7876751
> *pick up all your camel butts outta my yard asshole!! :angry:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:54 PM~7876770
> *dont worry, I ll be dead soon and wont ever throw any more butts in your yard.
> *


stupid


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:55 PM~7876787
> *stupid
> *


awwwww you gonna miss me?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:56 PM~7876793
> *awwwww you gonna miss me?
> *


yeah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 02:54 PM~7876775
> *I was at 45 around 3ish Im just now gettin to 290 :angry:
> *


yup! why didnt you take the belt! i would of been faster.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:54 PM~7876775
> *I was at 45 around 3ish Im just now gettin to 290 :angry:
> *


you might as well go to the wheel.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:57 PM~7876803
> *yup! why didnt you take the belt! i would of been faster.
> *


cheap bastard! lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 03:57 PM~7876803
> *yup! why didnt you take the belt! i would of been faster.
> *


had to check on a car up this way  plus theres lotsa cute hynas in traffic up here :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:58 PM~7876817
> *cheap bastard! lol
> *


ummm, no my gas and ez tag are free foo'!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 02:53 PM~7876763
> *never...
> *



ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's up Disturbed. You seen Jesse lately?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 02:59 PM~7876826
> *had to check on a car up this way  plus theres lotsa cute hynas in traffic up here :biggrin:
> *


oic.  

so you shouldnt be complaining then since you got some eye candy along the way.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:54 PM~7876775
> *I was at 45 around 3ish Im just now gettin to 290 :angry:
> *


Damn hope traffic isn't fked up when I leave the office. Got to pick up another new computer for the home b'ness. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 10 2007, 03:03 PM~7876861
> *ok
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 04:05 PM~7876875
> *oic.
> 
> so you shouldnt be complaining then since you got some eye candy along the way.
> *


oldschool ragtop eyecandy!! :0  


Your girl is on the radio right now :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *LUXURIOU$LAC*, DISTURBED

el pimp


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:57 PM~7876800
> *yeah
> *


you still got oscar going "ping pong ping ping pong" LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:08 PM~7876899
> *oldschool ragtop eyecandy!! :0
> Your girl is on the radio right now :cheesy:
> *


jammin'!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 04:05 PM~7876875
> *oic.
> 
> so you shouldnt be complaining then since you got some eye candy along the way.
> *


damn, if only you had " wide screen capabilities" like myself :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:09 PM~7876911
> *you still got oscar going "ping pong ping ping pong" LOL
> *


pics?? :ugh:

:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 04:12 PM~7876932
> *pics?? :ugh:
> 
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


trust me you dont want that LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 10 2007, 04:09 PM~7876907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you heard too?  she may have a unibrow but she is jammin :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 04:13 PM~7876944
> *trust me you dont want that LOL
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:13 PM~7876944
> *trust me you dont want that LOL
> *


aw. thats mean.  

cant be that bad. :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 04:13 PM~7876944
> *trust me you dont want that LOL
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:13 PM~7876947
> *you heard too?   she may have a unibrow but she is jammin :biggrin:
> *


she used to really sport a unibrow back in the day. she should clean them up a lil more but she looks alot better than back then.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 04:14 PM~7876962
> *aw. thats mean.
> 
> cant be that bad.  :happysad:
> *


thats what i said about you shaving my back.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 04:14 PM~7876962
> *aw. thats mean.
> 
> cant be that bad. :happysad:
> *


yeah it can


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 04:19 PM~7876975
> *she used to really sport a unibrow back in the day. she should clean them up a lil more but she looks alot better than back then.
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:19 PM~7876979
> *thats what i said about you shaving my back.
> *


:barf: :burn: that is different!!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2007, 03:20 PM~7876980
> *yeah it can
> *


i think you and brian are just being haters. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dunno how da females be on em with that much damn hair all over. but ladies dont care i guess.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 04:23 PM~7876995
> *i think you and brian are just being haters. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


naw, Oscars cool hes just goofy as fk!! PinG PoNg!!! lol!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 04:22 PM~7876993
> *:barf: :burn: that is different!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


naw come hook me up.. lil trim back hair and and nose and ear hair too.. you said we were friends. :angry: for big party sat nite at brians crib, gonna fk up his couch.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 04:24 PM~7877001
> *naw come hook me up.. lil trim back hair and and nose and ear hair too.. you said we were friends.  :angry:                  for big party sat nite at brians crib, gonna fk up his couch.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:23 PM~7876996
> *dunno how da females be on em with that much damn hair all over.  but ladies dont care i guess.
> *


cause your a pimp.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 03:24 PM~7877000
> *naw, Oscars cool hes just goofy as fk!! PinG PoNg!!! lol!!!
> *


cool.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2007, 03:05 PM~7876873
> *What's up Disturbed.  You seen Jesse lately?
> *


what up latin, yea i see him everyday at work....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 10 2007, 04:34 PM~7877066
> *what up latin, yea i see him everyday at work....
> *


same old same old. ok, i'll call him.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 03:24 PM~7877001
> *naw come hook me up.. lil trim back hair and and nose and ear hair too.. you said we were friends.  :angry:                  for big party sat nite at brians crib, gonna fk up his couch.
> *


i thought the party was at your place???


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2007, 03:36 PM~7877072
> *same old same old.  ok, i'll call him.
> *


yup same here.....ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 10 2007, 04:37 PM~7877086
> *i thought the party was at your place???
> *


that'll work too..but aint no parking at my place.. front yard has my 96 on blocks, driveway theres from for 2 more besides my 68.. everybody else would have to take chance of parking in da street. hno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 01:21 PM~7876472
> *asian and saltine argueing over spelling of spanish is funny
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2007, 10:19 PM~7872292
> *Thank you for all your help Dave ... if you ever need anything ... let me know
> *


u welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

*yawn* whats crackin people?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 10 2007, 02:24 PM~7877000
> *naw, Oscars cool hes just goofy as fk!! PinG PoNg!!! lol!!!
> *



TRUE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 10 2007, 06:26 PM~7878114
> *u welcome  :thumbsup:
> *



dave i need some service help me out


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Where do you guys with the switches and all that good stuff go to get inspections and actually PASS inspection.

Someone point me in the right direction.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 10 2007, 06:39 PM~7878564
> *Where do you guys with the switches and all that good stuff go to get inspections and actually PASS inspection.
> 
> Someone point me in the right direction.
> *



Airline in Northside.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 10 2007, 07:44 PM~7878615
> *Airline in Northside.
> *



Kool kool.. look PM me and gimmie the hookup. I need to get my inspection done cuz i am going through cruizin withdrawls. I need to cruise legally yadig?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 10 2007, 06:12 PM~7878361
> *dave i need some service help me out
> *


ur sol i dont service bitches


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

(real homies don't let their homies drive DONKS)

UM A DONT UR HOMIE GOT A BLUE DONK?????????? :nono: :nono: :nono: 


BUT THAT BITCH IS CLEAN THO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2007, 10:31 PM~7879627
> *(real homies don't let their homies drive DONKS)
> 
> UM A DONT UR HOMIE GOT A BLUE DONK?????????? :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> ...


i mention that other day.. he didnt have a response.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@May 10 2007, 07:58 PM~7878292
> **yawn*  whats crackin people?
> *


i know place in ptown.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 10 2007, 09:14 PM~7879968
> *i mention that other day.. he didnt have a response.
> *


LOL YEA I KNOW I WASNT THE ONLY ONE TO NOTICE DAT


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

good mornig houston


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yawn, good morning htown.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Friday


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 07:18 AM~7881652
> *Friday
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Motherfuckin Friday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2007, 07:25 AM~7881672
> *Motherfuckin Friday.
> *


thanks for the hookup last night. hopefully today it will all be set.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 06:18 AM~7881652
> *Friday
> *


bout time! shit this week seemed like it dragged!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 08:36 AM~7881875
> *bout time! shit this week seemed like it dragged!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 08:40 AM~7881887
> *
> *


螺钉它不是一只黑斑羚的你的汽车


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tonight 8pm-12 midnight Central time:

Tune into <a href=\'http://thebeat713.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://thebeat713.com/</a> to check out my boy DJ Carmona mixing it up on the online show "Speaker Assassin Mixtape Mix Show"

He'll be spinning a lot of the hot shit and breaking records. I'll be out there hanging out with the homie and will give a shout out to the locos of Layitlow and drop some Layitlow screennames ( :biggrin: ) for the hammies.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 08:46 AM~7881918
> *Tonight 8pm-12 midnight Central time:
> 
> Tune into <a href=\'http://thebeat713.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://thebeat713.com/</a> to check out my boy DJ Carmona mixing it up on the online show "Speaker Assassin Mixtape Mix Show"
> ...


don't mention my name.. FEDS might be listening.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 08:46 AM~7881914
> *螺钉它不是一只黑斑羚的你的汽车
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 08:48 AM~7881926
> *:roflmao:
> *


didn't know i spoke chino huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 08:48 AM~7881928
> *didn't know i spoke chino huh?
> *


you just called yourself a donkey fuker. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 07:46 AM~7881918
> *Tonight 8pm-12 midnight Central time:
> 
> Tune into <a href=\'http://thebeat713.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://thebeat713.com/</a> to check out my boy DJ Carmona mixing it up on the online show "Speaker Assassin Mixtape Mix Show"
> ...



 i'll miss it....takin my lil girl to see spiderman for her b-day....but you can send my lil girl lydia a shoutout :biggrin: ....she's 5 today.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 08:50 AM~7881939
> *you just called yourself a donkey fuker.  :biggrin:
> *


lies. i know exactly what it says.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

What I dont understand is when ppl get tattoos of asian writing not knowing what it says. If you person who tattated you is laughing, punch him in the mouf.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 10 2007, 06:12 PM~7878361
> *dave i need some service help me out
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 08:52 AM~7881946
> *What I dont understand is when ppl get tattoos of asian writing not knowing what it says. If you person who tattated you is laughing, punch him in the mouf.
> *


不说谎你知道它说的！


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 08:48 AM~7881928
> *didn't know i spoke chino huh?
> *


角状褐色的眼睛会做什么？


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 08:51 AM~7881944
> *lies. i know exactly what it says.
> *


my ****** eyes say otherwise :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 08:53 AM~7881953
> *角状褐色的眼睛会做什么？
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

something about meeting at corner store?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 08:55 AM~7881966
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 08:52 AM~7881949
> *不说谎你知道它说的！
> *


 :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 08:56 AM~7881970
> *something about meeting at corner store?
> *


chances are, on of my peeps own the store.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2007, 08:51 AM~7881942
> *  i'll miss it....takin my lil girl to see spiderman for her b-day....but you can send my lil girl lydia a shoutout  :biggrin: ....she's 5 today.....
> *


You got it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 08:56 AM~7881973
> *:twak:
> *


卡車一根神經？


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 08:57 AM~7881978
> *struck a nerve huh..
> *


 :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 08:57 AM~7881975
> *chances are, on of my peeps own the store.
> *


and chances are one of my peeps are going to rob it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 08:58 AM~7881984
> *:no:
> *


很可能你還是一肥胖醜陋愚蠢代理 pendejo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 08:59 AM~7881988
> *and chances are one of my peeps are going to rob it
> *


holy crap your prob right :0 but be warned, my peeps are strapped!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2007, 07:51 AM~7881942
> *  i'll miss it....takin my lil girl to see spiderman for her b-day....but you can send my lil girl lydia a shoutout  :biggrin: ....she's 5 today.....
> *


i took my son to see it last night. he LOVED it! i thought it was pretty good too. fkin special effects are crazy.


oh and tell your lil one happy birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 09:11 AM~7882040
> *i took my son to see it last night. he LOVED it! i thought it was pretty good too. fkin special effects are crazy.
> oh and tell your lil one happy birthday! :biggrin:
> *


better be for $500,000,000


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 07:59 AM~7881988
> *and chances are one of my peeps are going to rob it
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

saw a bunch of chinos carpooling this morning....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ain't nothing compared to the cubans.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 08:33 AM~7882157
> *saw a bunch of chinos carpooling this morning....
> 
> 
> ...


wes? is he in there? :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 09:43 AM~7882206
> *wes? is he in there? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he's the driver. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 08:44 AM~7882219
> *he's the driver.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 09:33 AM~7882157
> *saw a bunch of chinos carpooling this morning....
> 
> 
> ...


nah brah, looks like yo ppls  we ride boats.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 09:59 AM~7882283
> *nah brah, looks like yo ppls   we ride boats.
> *


taiwan = cheenos who make stuff very very cheap

Made In Taiwan


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 10:17 AM~7882374
> *taiwan = cheenos who make stuff very very cheap
> 
> Made In Taiwan
> *


hecho in mexico


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 10:25 AM~7882406
> *hecho in mexico
> *


Competition against los chinos. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 09:11 AM~7882040
> *i took my son to see it last night. he LOVED it! i thought it was pretty good too. fkin special effects are crazy.
> oh and tell your lil one happy birthday! :biggrin:
> *


went last sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2007, 10:28 AM~7882423
> *went last sunday  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 10:29 AM~7882432
> *:uh:
> *


come over today and clean my yard asshole!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 10:29 AM~7882432
> *:uh:
> *


stupid server :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2007, 10:31 AM~7882443
> *stupid server :uh:
> *


get one of these "mexicans" to do it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 10:27 AM~7882418
> *Competition against los chinos.  :cheesy:
> *


we will clobber you with our cheap child labor :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2007, 10:31 AM~7882443
> *stupid server :uh:
> *


x10 you should have let a "chino" design it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 10:37 AM~7882457
> *we will clobber you with our cheap child labor  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 10:37 AM~7882457
> *we will clobber you with our cheap child labor  :biggrin:
> *


that's true


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 10:41 AM~7882499
> *that's true
> *


I am glad that we agree to agree.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 09:37 AM~7882457
> *we will clobber you with our cheap child labor  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 10:42 AM~7882505
> *I am glad that we agree to agree.
> *


That's why chinos hire latinos to cook their chinese buffet food :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 09:36 AM~7882453
> *get one of these "mexicans" to do it.
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 10:52 AM~7882582
> *That's why chinos hire latinos to cook their chinese buffet food  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you are correct my friend


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 10:53 AM~7882589
> *:buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


what?! Yall do good work! :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What'z up peoples............ :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 10:52 AM~7882582
> *That's why chinos hire latinos to cook their chinese buffet food  :dunno:
> *


we pre-cook it, then it is sent to yall to heat it up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 09:56 AM~7882622
> *what?! Yall do good work!  :dunno:
> *


got that right.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 10:59 AM~7882646
> *got that right.
> *


my neighbor got a "ballarina" in her yard trimmed from bushes. Mad skillz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 10:59 AM~7882643
> *we pre-cook it, then it is sent to yall to heat it up.
> *


Ming's Eggrolls


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 11:00 AM~7882657
> *Ming's Eggrolls
> *


oh yeah, that shits "hecho in Mexico" :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 10:00 AM~7882653
> *my neighbor got a "ballarina" in her yard trimmed from bushes. Mad skillz
> *


pics? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 11:00 AM~7882657
> *Ming's Eggrolls
> *


Manuel's

Incoperated

Not

Gooks


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 11:03 AM~7882682
> *pics? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 10:52 AM~7882582
> *That's why chinos hire latinos to cook their chinese buffet food  :dunno:
> *


no.. they hire latinos cause latinos wont steal the dog/cat meat to take home and make tacos with. but an asian would


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 11:08 AM~7882721
> *no..  they hire latinos cause latinos wont steal the dog/cat meat to take home and make tacos with.  but an asian would
> *


we got the recipe from yall asshole


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what's up bishes!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 11:08 AM~7882721
> *no..  they hire latinos cause latinos wont steal the dog/cat meat to take home and make tacos with.  but an asian would
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 10:13 AM~7882752
> *what's up bishes!
> *


:wave:

youve become a regular here now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 11 2007, 07:57 AM~7881976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't wait....alex want's to see it too...but i was surprised that lydia wanted to see it......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 10:28 AM~7882852
> *:wave:
> 
> youve become a regular here now.
> *


houston is home of the evacuees.....everyone welcome.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2007, 11:32 AM~7882879
> *houston is home of the evacuees.....everyone welcome.... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2007, 10:32 AM~7882879
> *houston is home of the evacuees.....everyone welcome.... :biggrin:
> *


  sad but true.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2007, 10:52 AM~7882995
> *
> *



heard my boys truck is coming out good......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2007, 10:54 AM~7883010
> *heard my boys truck is coming out good......
> *


yes sir looks very nice.....best place for interiors in h-town


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2007, 11:57 AM~7883025
> *yes sir looks very nice
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 09:40 AM~7882930
> * sad but true.
> *


aren't you an evacuee? :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 11:40 AM~7882930
> * sad but true.
> *


crime rate went up 80% :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 12:38 PM~7883267
> *aren't you an evacuee? :scrutinize:
> *


just cause she was butt naked without chonies.. walkin down i-10.. that dont mean she was an evacuee.. that was a usual weekend for her.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 12:44 PM~7883306
> *crime rate went up 80% :angry:
> *


b/s.. crime aint changed on my hood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 12:54 PM~7883371
> *just cause she was butt naked without chonies..  walkin down i-10..  that dont mean she was an evacuee..    that was a usual weekend for her.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 10:54 AM~7883371
> *just cause she was butt naked without chonies..  walkin down i-10..  that dont mean she was an evacuee..    that was a usual weekend for her.
> *


 :0 

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 11:38 AM~7883267
> *aren't you an evacuee? :scrutinize:
> *


hell no. born and raised in h-town!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 11:34 AM~7883591
> *hell no. born and raised in h-town!
> *


so how do you explain walking the streets buttnaked?
:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 11:54 AM~7883371
> *just cause she was butt naked without chonies..  walkin down i-10..  that dont mean she was an evacuee..    that was a usual weekend for her.
> *


you saw me. dayum i was hoping i would of been able to keep that on the d/l. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2007, 12:33 PM~7883588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 12:35 PM~7883599
> *so how do you explain walking the streets buttnaked?
> :scrutinize:
> *


oh yea that. i was on drugs that day. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 11:36 AM~7883610
> *you saw me. dayum i was hoping i would of been able to keep that on the d/l. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 
wanna work for me?
i'll put some lingerie on you at least


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 12:40 PM~7883633
> *:0
> wanna work for me?
> i'll put some lingerie on you at least
> *


work for you doing what?? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

brian...i didnt mean to tell everyone bout that party tomorrow. my bad. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 02:15 PM~7883759
> *brian...i didnt mean to tell everyone bout that party tomorrow. my bad. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: dont apologize to that poo-toe


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 02:15 PM~7883759
> *brian...i didnt mean to tell everyone bout that party tomorrow. my bad. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 01:23 PM~7883802
> *:uh:  dont apologize to that poo-toe
> *


 :roflmao: 

youre so nice. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 03:03 PM~7884001
> *:roflmao:
> 
> youre so nice. :cheesy:
> *


I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 03:03 PM~7884001
> *:roflmao:
> 
> youre so nice. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 12:15 PM~7883759
> *brian...i didnt mean to tell everyone bout that party tomorrow. my bad. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


going to post the info in OFFTOPIC in 3..........2.............1............. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2007, 01:35 PM~7883854
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


:angel:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 01:17 PM~7884070
> *:angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 02:11 PM~7884039
> *going to post the info in OFFTOPIC in 3..........2.............1............. :0
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 01:18 PM~7884079
> *
> *


:nicoderm:
when you pm'ing me some new pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 02:18 PM~7884076
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 01:19 PM~7884087
> *:nicoderm:
> when you pm'ing me some new pics?
> *


:nicoderm:
when you pm'ing me some new pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 02:23 PM~7884107
> *:nicoderm:
> when you pm'ing me some new pics?
> *


im still waiting on your new ones... :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 03:23 PM~7884106
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 01:24 PM~7884112
> *im still waiting on your new ones... :ugh:
> *


ey.....cabrona. :0 
:walks to bathroom:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

E-PIMPING


SEE ABOVE :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 11 2007, 01:39 PM~7884165
> *E-PIMPING
> SEE ABOVE :uh:
> *


at it;s finest.

btw eat a dick.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 03:44 PM~7884204
> *at it;s finest.
> 
> btw eat a dick.
> *


E-HATING


SEE ABOVE :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 11 2007, 01:46 PM~7884210
> *E-HATING
> SEE ABOVE :uh:
> *


e crying
see above


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 02:25 PM~7884120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fker!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 11 2007, 03:52 PM~7884250
> *e crying
> see above
> *


E SORRY

SEE HERE  






NO WAIT :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 04:03 PM~7884315
> *fker!
> *


hush baby.. you know you like it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2007, 09:54 AM~7883010
> *heard my boys truck is coming out good......
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 03:13 PM~7884355
> *hush baby.. you know you like it.
> *


:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2007, 03:26 PM~7884415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 02:27 PM~7884421
> *
> *


:twak:


:uh:



:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2007, 03:26 PM~7884415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



newest member of the crooked line mafia.......welcome aboard....














I KNOW I KNOW.....




















QUIT HATIN...... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2007, 03:33 PM~7884453
> *:twak:
> :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


forget you then! punk! :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2007, 04:55 PM~7884561
> *newest member of the crooked line mafia.......welcome aboard....
> I KNOW I KNOW.....
> QUIT HATIN...... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 03:00 PM~7884581
> *forget you then! punk! :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you know u want me..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2007, 11:40 AM~7882930
> * sad but true.
> *


whats so sad about it :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 11 2007, 09:38 AM~7882174
> *ain't nothing compared to the cubans.
> 
> 
> ...


shit hope they bringing sumadem bad bitches witem


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2007, 03:18 PM~7884692
> *you know u want me..
> *


she wants me first 



:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2007, 04:26 PM~7884415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2007, 02:55 PM~7884561
> *newest member of the crooked line mafia.......welcome aboard....
> I KNOW I KNOW.....
> QUIT HATIN...... :uh:
> *


 i c an s-10


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 05:54 PM~7884843
> *:barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 11 2007, 03:06 PM~7884324
> *E SORRY
> 
> SEE HERE
> ...




E GAY

THIS WHOLE TOPIC :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 11 2007, 04:28 PM~7885003
> *E GAY
> 
> THIS WHOLE TOPIC  :uh:
> *



bbq @ B's house :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 11 2007, 05:28 PM~7885008
> *bbq @ B's house :biggrin:
> *



E BIG

DAVID :uh:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

im there dude.... dont forget the beer


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 11 2007, 06:28 PM~7885003
> *E GAY
> 
> THIS WHOLE TOPIC  :uh:
> *


werd


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 03:54 PM~7884843
> *:barf:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338075


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2007, 06:05 PM~7884897
> *:uh:
> *


pussy


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@May 11 2007, 06:32 PM~7885031
> *im there dude.... dont forget the beer
> *


you dont drink beer pussy :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 11 2007, 05:04 PM~7884894
> *i c an s-10
> *



that's my homie that came with me to your house.....he wanted to buy all the chrome off your truck, but you didnt' want to dig it out the attic....hahaha....he kept sayin....i'll buy it right now...and you were like.... :angry: i said it's in the attic...... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 11 2007, 09:26 PM~7886749
> *pussy
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WEEKEND CREW...wut up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 12 2007, 04:23 AM~7888011
> *WEEKEND CREW...wut up!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2007, 07:12 AM~7888287
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 12 2007, 07:49 AM~7888393
> *:buttkick:
> *


sup dark vader.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 11 2007, 05:28 PM~7885008
> *bbq @ B's house :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sky_@May 11 2007, 08:06 PM~7885543
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338075
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting it up sky.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone get word to SLIM that he needs to get his "fire cheif" caprice ready.. cause "da shocker" ready to race now!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:12 PM~7889894
> *someone get word to SLIM that he needs to get his "fire cheif" caprice ready.. cause "da shocker" ready to race now!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 11 2007, 06:28 PM~7885008
> *bbq @ B's house :biggrin:
> *


open the gate, I just might make it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:12 PM~7889894
> *someone get word to SLIM that he needs to get his "fire cheif" caprice ready.. cause "da shocker" ready to race now!!
> 
> 
> ...


dem chinaz??? :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:25 PM~7889942
> *dem chinaz??? :cheesy:
> *


fuck you, how bout that? :biggrin: and yes those are chinaz, he is a poor mexican.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:22 PM~7889932
> *open the gate, I just might make it.
> *


puro pedo :uh: 






























:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:25 PM~7889949
> *puro pedo :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


do you know what you wrote, cause I dont.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:25 PM~7889947
> *fuck you, how bout that?  :biggrin: and yes those are chinaz, he is a poor mexican.
> *


just got back from Spanish Flower been drinkin margaritas since noon :cheesy: how bout that???


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:28 PM~7889962
> *just got back from Spanish Flower been drinkin margaritas since noon :cheesy: how bout that???
> *


Spanish flower? Worst Mo'le ever. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:27 PM~7889955
> *do you know what you wrote, cause I dont.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pendejo!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:28 PM~7889965
> *Spanish flower? Worst Mo'le ever.  :thumbsdown:
> *


lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:30 PM~7889978
> *lol
> *


you know what I mean dookie stain. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2007, 02:15 PM~7889485
> *:0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 12 2007, 04:25 PM~7889942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:32 PM~7889986
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:32 PM~7889988
> *those your old chinaz.. blue came off pretty easy.
> ewww..hope you didn't eat the tortillaz..  brawds in back making em, never wash they hands..  i know,one use to wack me off in parking lot during break.
> x2
> *


Margaritas foo'!! Lol Youra sick mo fo!!!!!LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:32 PM~7889988
> *x2
> *


  gave me the green apple splatters.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:33 PM~7889993
> *Margaritas foo'!! Lol Youra sick mo fo!!!!!LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lies.. bet you brushing your teeth right now.. sucka!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:34 PM~7889999
> *lies.. bet you brushing your teeth right now..  sucka!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:34 PM~7889999
> *lies.. bet you brushing your teeth right now..  sucka!!
> *


LMMFAO!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:35 PM~7890002
> *LMMFAO!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


foo pulled out the briggs and straton pressure washer. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm serious though.. brawd use to wack me off in car during her lunch break.. and i'd tell her.. "dont wash your hands.. have all those fk'rs eating tortillaz taste my PP"... and she said ok..cause she hated working there, and hated the customers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:36 PM~7890005
> *foo pulled out the briggs and straton pressure washer.  :roflmao:
> *


grinder


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:36 PM~7890005
> *foo pulled out the briggs and straton pressure washer.  :roflmao:
> *


aye, your buffalo nutt skins gonna be here today?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:37 PM~7890012
> *aye, your buffalo nutt skins gonna be here today?
> *


doubt it, franky is a joto. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:37 PM~7890012
> *aye, your buffalo nutt skins gonna be here today?
> *


dont change subject.. how did the tortillaz taste? authentic mexican?? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:36 PM~7890007
> *i'm serious though.. brawd use to wack me off in car during her lunch break..  and i'd tell her.. "dont wash your hands..  have all those fk'rs eating tortillaz taste my PP"...  and she said ok..cause she hated working there, and hated the customers.
> *


did the customers detect a "tiny small hint" of pp? :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:38 PM~7890018
> *dont change subject.. how did the tortillaz taste?  authentic mexican??  :biggrin:
> *


I had a torta puto! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:40 PM~7890023
> *I had a torta puto! :uh:
> *


mexican hambergesa?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:39 PM~7890022
> *did the customers detect a "tiny small hint" of pp?  :roflmao:
> *


ask brian :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:40 PM~7890023
> *I had a torta puto! :uh:
> *


she made those too


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:40 PM~7890029
> *ask brian  :biggrin:
> she made those too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:40 PM~7890029
> *ask brian  :biggrin:
> she made those too
> *


you stoppin by tonight?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mannnnn.. i bet brian aint ever going there again.. if he does he gonna be asking da brawds "do you know fat fk danny, with the chinaz?  "


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:42 PM~7890035
> *mannnnn.. i bet brian aint ever going there again.. if he does he gonna be asking da brawds "do you know fat fk danny, with the chinaz?    "
> *


that place is overratedly fuckin gross. I wouldnt take my worst enemy there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:41 PM~7890034
> *you stoppin by tonight?
> *


i'm too ghetto for da branch.. and i got plans... but PM me address.. in case plans fk up..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

chupultapec lupita on richmond, best damn chimechongas ever!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:43 PM~7890038
> *that place is overratedly fuckin gross. I wouldnt take my worst enemy there.
> *


i would.. i'd be like "try the tortillaz"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:43 PM~7890040
> *i'm too ghetto for da branch..  and i got plans...    but PM me address..  in case plans fk up..
> *


This joto would get pulled over 6 times before he hits your house.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:44 PM~7890042
> *chupultapec lupita on richmond, best damn chimechongas ever!
> *


thats rich ass fake messican shit!! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:44 PM~7890045
> *i would.. i'd be like "try the tortillaz"
> *


worst enemy: "excuse me, but do I taste a tiny hint of.............."

sixty8imp: "why, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:46 PM~7890053
> *thats rich ass fake messican shit!! :uh:
> *


fuck you, it is awsome.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:45 PM~7890048
> *This joto would get pulled over 6 times before he hits your house.
> *


hater


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 04:46 PM~7890053
> *thats rich ass fake messican shit!! :uh:
> *


if dudes in kitchen are white boys named chip or brian or john.. 

it aint real mexican food..

has to be made by fools named jose,juan, or arnufo.. and who just got to the country last week.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:51 PM~7890089
> *if dudes in kitchen are white boys named chip or brian or john..
> 
> it aint real mexican food..
> ...


KFC= mexicans working

Taco Bell= blacks working


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 04:56 PM~7890116
> *KFC= mexicans working
> 
> Taco Bell= blacks working
> ...


gas stations/convience stores = asians working


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:59 PM~7890129
> *gas stations/convience stores = asians working
> *


we own them.  we got at least one Jose to take the bullet during a robbery.  

Do you wanna job?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 12 2007, 05:00 PM~7890134
> *we own them.   we got at least one Jose to take the bullet during a robbery.
> 
> Do you wanna job?
> *


naw.. i'd just rob the place myself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:12 PM~7889894
> *someone get word to SLIM that he needs to get his "fire cheif" caprice ready.. cause "da shocker" ready to race now!!
> 
> 
> ...


cH!n!Ta$ f0' l!f3! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

saw this at eldrige/1960 yesterday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 12 2007, 05:54 PM~7890364
> *saw this at eldrige/1960 yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


$?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2007, 05:01 PM~7890391
> *$?
> *



_heard_ it was for sale, but didn't see no signs


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 12 2007, 06:03 PM~7890395
> *heard it was for sale, but didn't see no signs
> *


I see you were in the lil yellow bus :cheesy: takin pics with the other tards :0 



you comin thru tonight foo'?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 12 2007, 04:12 PM~7889894
> *someone get word to SLIM that he needs to get his "fire cheif" caprice ready.. cause "da shocker" ready to race now!!
> 
> 
> ...


boy please gonna take more than a sic painted capala to fuck with my hot pusiut.....juice comming soon


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 12 2007, 06:33 PM~7890520
> *boy please gonna take more than a sic painted capala to fuck with my hot pusiut.....juice comming soon
> *


and your shit dont have balloooooooooooooon tires :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 05:21 PM~7890471
> *I see you were in the lil yellow bus :cheesy: takin pics with the other tards :0
> you comin thru tonight foo'?
> *



response #1: :uh: 

response #2:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+May 12 2007, 06:03 PM~7890395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before ju"I"cing , lets go race pu$$y.. or is da "fire chief" skurred of da heat? 



> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 06:35 PM~7890524
> *and your shit dont have balloooooooooooooon tires :cheesy:
> *


always hating.. and its a daily sucka.. gotta do what i gotta do. aint gonna be juiced. tires wear out in 3 months anyway, gonna get 175's then. stickin with these baby momma hooked me up for cheap.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

know place in town with some clean used cragar 30's for sale.. $600


----------



## sky (May 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2007, 02:35 PM~7889795
> *Thanks for posting it up sky.
> *


yea you told me to post it where it would be seen by lots of people


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 11 2007, 09:38 PM~7886814
> *that's my homie that came with me to your house.....he wanted to buy all the chrome off your truck, but you didnt' want to dig it out the attic....hahaha....he kept sayin....i'll buy it right now...and you were like.... :angry: i said it's in the attic...... :biggrin:
> *



yeah figured it was him :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 12 2007, 03:54 PM~7890364
> *saw this at eldrige/1960 yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...



went by about an hour after you and i didn't see it but i did find a baby blue 2dr duece. on sat i saw a 58 convert baby blue impala going westbound on 1960 in humble.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 13 2007, 08:37 AM~7892932
> *went by about an hour after you and i didn't see it but i did find a baby blue 2dr duece. on sat i saw  a 58 convert baby blue impala going westbound  on 1960 in humble.
> *



:0 

i think that guy with the 68 works there. its an ok car, needed a paint job.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ohhhhhhhh.. but everbody hates on my 68 fastback.. now ya'll see one for sale everobody askin how much.. cakes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 13 2007, 09:23 AM~7893059
> *ohhhhhhhh..  but everbody hates on my 68 fastback..    now ya'll see one for sale everobody askin how much..        cakes
> *



i never hated on your fastback, i like them and if i had extra funds to buy one, i would.

but you should switch it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 13 2007, 10:56 AM~7893176
> *i never hated on your fastback, i like them and if i had extra funds to buy one, i would.
> 
> but you should switch it up. :biggrin:
> *


mostly reffering to some other people.. who i wont mention their names.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 13 2007, 10:23 AM~7893059
> *ohhhhhhhh..  but everbody hates on my 68 fastback..    now ya'll see one for sale everobody askin how much..        cakes
> *


I still hate your car.  and that will never change.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 13 2007, 06:23 PM~7895184
> *I still hate your car.    and that will never change.
> *


spoken like a true hater :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 13 2007, 05:52 PM~7895630
> *spoken like a true hater    :uh:
> *


at least he tells u up front and not behind ya back.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 13 2007, 10:56 AM~7893176
> *i like them and if i had extra funds to buy one
> *


x2 seen one hot rodded, looked mean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 08:03 PM~7895683
> *at least he tells u up front and not behind ya back.
> *


yeah.. aint like some people


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 07:03 PM~7895683
> *at least he tells u up front and not behind ya back.
> *



true


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 08:03 PM~7895683
> *at least he tells u up front and not behind ya back.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already.com


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 13 2007, 07:13 PM~7896061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can't ever say i talked about people behind their back.. 


speak my mind in front of em.. don't make for having alot of friends, but thats the cost of REAL TALK, namean


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 13 2007, 09:13 PM~7896061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i suggest you delete that child p0rn before FBI,CIA,CPS,ATF,NAAAP,HONDA,TOYOTA,RCA all come down on you, sicko!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 13 2007, 10:32 PM~7896661
> *i suggest you delete that child p0rn before FBI,CIA,CPS,ATF,NAAAP,HONDA,TOYOTA,RCA  all come down on you, sicko!!
> *


DONT GET MAD. THEY MADE YOUR RIMS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 13 2007, 08:36 PM~7896692
> *DONT GET MAD.  THEY MADE YOUR RIMS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
made in a kid sweat shop..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 10:46 PM~7896770
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> made in a kid sweat shop..
> *


gangsta!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 13 2007, 08:47 PM~7896789
> *gangsta!
> *


grillz
:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 11:25 PM~7897114
> *grillz
> :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bling bling?
:dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody go to that car show on college saturday? drove by, saw few lows..

mac2lac, they had some john deere's on display too! calling you out!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 05:44 AM~7898374
> *anybody go to that car show on college saturday? drove by, saw few lows..
> 
> mac2lac, they had some john deere's on display too!  calling you out!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 14 2007, 07:22 AM~7898411
> *
> *


forgot to wish your daughter a happy b'day friday night. i'll be doing freestyle & techno/industrial sessions soon.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 06:59 AM~7898527
> *forgot to wish your daughter a happy b'day friday night.  i'll be doing freestyle & techno/industrial sessions soon.
> *


  
then


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 06:59 AM~7898527
> *forgot to wish your daughter a happy b'day friday night.  i'll be doing freestyle & techno/industrial sessions soon.
> *



that's cool homie....i know you got a bad memory...haha....

man i should have taken pics of this mazda i saw with deep dish stars on it.....but i didnt' want the messicans outside to start shootin at me for driving by slow.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 14 2007, 08:27 AM~7898616
> *that's cool homie....i know you got a bad memory...haha....
> 
> man i should have taken pics of this mazda i saw with deep dish stars on it.....but i didnt' want the messicans outside to start shootin at me for driving by slow.... :biggrin:
> *


you don't see them mugs no more. lil matt asked me the other day about the minitruck and soo on. i'll be giving it to him, kid turns 9 may 23rd. years fly by.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2007, 03:32 PM~7889986
> *:buttkick:
> *


:biggrin: 

sorry i showed up late. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 13 2007, 08:27 AM~7892914
> *yeah figured it was him :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 09:22 AM~7898812
> *:biggrin:
> 
> sorry i showed up late. :ugh:
> *


showing up after everbody leaves means you were da "after party booty call"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

party next week for lone star's bday... at chucke cheese


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 08:28 AM~7898829
> *showing up after everbody leaves means you were da "after party booty call"
> *


:roflmao:

i had another bday party to go to that i was invited to first.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 08:32 AM~7898842
> *party next week for lone star's bday...    at chucke cheese
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 09:46 AM~7898923
> *:cheesy:
> *


they have kareoke for you!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 09:55 AM~7898974
> *they have kareoke for you!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

OH.. hrny.. were you at a club on 1960 sat nite? swore i saw you there.. in tight blk dress.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no. i dont have pics.. poo-toes


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:16 AM~7899079
> *OH.. hrny.. were you at a club on 1960 sat nite?  swore i saw you there.. in tight blk dress..  :thumbsup:
> *


she was at Brians doing what white ppl do. Play Yahtzee. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:17 AM~7899091
> *she was at Brians doing what white ppl do. Play Yahtzee.  :roflmao:
> *


haaa.. glad he never PM me the address. sounds like i didn't miss much. i told em i'd bring his wifey some coronaz too. he never replied


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:18 AM~7899094
> *haaa..  glad he never PM me the address.    sounds like i didn't miss much.
> *


" Hey guy, throw me a brueski" YAHTZEE!!!! Jammin to Barry Manilow. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:19 AM~7899097
> *" Hey guy, throw me a brueski" YAHTZEE!!!! Jammin to Barry Manilow. :biggrin:
> *


NAW.. even liv4lacs wouldnt jam manilow.. maybe something like nickleback or blues traveler..and when he goes real old skoo he puts on the depeche mode and you know no white boy party can happen without at least hearing hotel california once.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:27 AM~7899129
> *NAW.. even liv4lacs wouldnt jam manilow..  maybe something like nickleback or blues traveler..and when he goes real old skoo he puts on the depeche mode.
> *


good stuff


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 10:28 AM~7899137
> *good stuff
> *


peep the edit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:29 AM~7899144
> *peep the edit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and black majic woman by santana


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my pops (da loser that died in da joint).. hated santana.. esp that song.. black majic woman 

cause the poo-toe was razist..and knew song was really about santana being in love, later married to blk lady.

he'd be "but how could he do that to the raza..etc etc.. " 


fool was retarded.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:27 AM~7899129
> *NAW.. even liv4lacs wouldnt jam manilow..  maybe something like nickleback or blues traveler..and when he goes real old skoo he puts on the depeche mode and you know no white boy party can happen without at least hearing hotel california once.
> *


what is wrong with hotel california? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 10:28 AM~7899137
> *good stuff
> *


the old shit was good, the new shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:35 AM~7899187
> *what is wrong with hotel california? :dunno:
> *


nothing.. just pointing out that its a white boy classic


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:36 AM~7899196
> *nothing.. just pointing out that its a white boy classic
> *


its all bout Tom mutha fuckin Jones.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:37 AM~7899201
> *its all bout Tom mutha fuckin Jones.
> *


fk that.. kenny rogers.. 
:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:36 AM~7899190
> *the old shit was good, the new shit  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:39 AM~7899214
> *fk that.. kenny rogers..
> :ugh:
> *


thanks for sharing, queer. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:40 AM~7899216
> *thanks for sharing, queer.  :roflmao:
> *


huh? kenny rogers is gangsta!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Jefferson Starship= whiteboy classic


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:40 AM~7899224
> *huh?  kenny rogers is gangsta!
> *


Maybe "Kenny Roger's Jackass" Will Sasso version.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

white boy classic = anything by bruce "da boss" springsting


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:42 AM~7899237
> *Maybe "Kenny Roger's Jackass" Will Sasso version.
> *


naww...kenny gangsta sause he old , fat, gray haired, huge beard..and still tell females "imma romance da shyt out of you anyway".. kinda like you actually. without the beard.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:43 AM~7899242
> *white boy classic =  anything by bruce "da boss" springsting
> *


classic whiteboy = Super Tramp


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:45 AM~7899257
> *naww...kenny gangsta sause he old , fat, gray haired, huge beard..and still tell females "imma romance da shyt out of you anyway"..  kinda like you actually.  without the beard.
> 
> 
> *


you gotta know when to hold them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

whiteboy classic = journey - separate ways


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just dont become coward of da county


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 10:46 AM~7899266
> *whiteboy classic = journey - separate ways
> *


:roflmao: ha ha ha, I forgot about that one. Journey is soo white, they are transparent.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:50 AM~7899305
> *:roflmao:  ha ha ha, I forgot about that one. Journey is soo white, they are transparent.
> *


Michael Bolton, Carly Simon. I win mutha fuckers. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:50 AM~7899305
> *:roflmao:  ha ha ha, I forgot about that one. Journey is soo white, they are transparent.
> *


true, had a friend back in the days that would sport the concert shirt about 3 times a week. shit was grey by the end of the school year since the many washes it went through wore out the black color.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 08:46 AM~7899266
> *whiteboy classic = journey - separate ways
> *


HOW ABOUT "BROKEN ARMS"?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:27 AM~7899129
> *NAW.. even liv4lacs wouldnt jam manilow..  maybe something like nickleback or blues traveler..and when he goes real old skoo he puts on the depeche mode and you know no white boy party can happen without at least hearing hotel california once.
> *


****** doing the carlton dance and shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2007, 11:40 AM~7899578
> ******* doing the carlton dance and shit.... :biggrin:
> *


no, that requires a bit of "soul". :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 08:55 AM~7898974
> *they have kareoke for you!
> *


:thumbsup:

ill def be there then.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 09:16 AM~7899079
> *OH.. hrny.. were you at a club on 1960 sat nite?  swore i saw you there.. in tight blk dress..  :thumbsup:
> *


:ugh: no that wasnt me. i was at another club. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 10:59 AM~7899674
> *:ugh: no that wasnt me. i was at another club.  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 14 2007, 11:40 AM~7899578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't mention name of club though. :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 12:03 PM~7899705
> *so you were there too?  damn
> i didn't mention name of club though.  :scrutinize:
> *


what are you doing "stalking" ppl fat boy? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 09:17 AM~7899091
> *she was at Brians doing what white ppl do. Play Yahtzee.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

youre just mad cause you didnt go...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 09:36 AM~7899190
> *the old shit was good, the new shit  :thumbsdown:
> *


i agree.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 11:01 AM~7899685
> *:uh:
> :wave:
> *


hello.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 11:03 AM~7899705
> *i didn't mention name of club though.  :scrutinize:
> *


true but the club i was at wasnt off 1960.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 12:05 PM~7899729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> youre just mad cause you didnt go...
> *


but I was there, brian didnt let me in  , but I was looking thru the window. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:05 PM~7899718
> *what are you doing "stalking" ppl fat boy?  :scrutinize:
> *


i was bored.. figured stalkin would keep me busy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.dont laugh..but i was at "the hop".. got lured there by female with big tetas. wasn't bad.. all the old dudes trying to pimp, made me feel young. lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> so you were there too? damn
> nope not me i wasent invited i was gonna go crash it but brian lives in a hpd on speed dial


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 11:09 AM~7899765
> *but I was there, brian didnt let me in    , but I was looking thru the window.  hno:
> *


oh that was you!?! :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2007, 11:12 AM~7899791
> *nope not me i wasent invited i was gonna go crash it but brian lives in a hpd on speed dial
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 12:13 PM~7899798
> *oh that was you!?! :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


I like' ed what you was wearin.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> > so you were there too? damn
> > nope not me i wasent invited i was gonna go crash it but brian lives in a hpd on speed dial
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 14 2007, 12:12 PM~7899791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if its a good thing or bad that I dont know that shyt!?!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 11:14 AM~7899807
> *I like' ed what you was wearin.
> *


 :cheesy: :twak: :roflmao: i had to change before i got there cause some fool spilled his drink all over me at the club. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Just got back from court :angry: HPD and the citys cash grab tactics can kiss my........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 14 2007, 12:17 PM~7899828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


white folks get ticketed all da time..cause ya'll suckaz pay. we dont.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 12:17 PM~7899832
> *:cheesy: :twak:  :roflmao: i had to change before i got there cause some fool spilled his drink all over me at the club.  :angry:
> *


saw that too. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 11:23 AM~7899875
> *saw that too.  :cheesy:
> *


:ugh: no you didnt. :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 12:24 PM~7899879
> *:ugh: no you didnt. :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 12:22 PM~7899866
> *stupid.. i don't even know yo gals name.    poo-toe
> white folks get ticketed all da time..cause ya'll suckaz pay.   we dont.
> *


You have brought her up one too many times! Have some respect asshole!

I dont pay them...... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 12:24 PM~7899879
> *:ugh: no you didnt. :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


so you weren't drunk at "the hop" sat nite? :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> nope not me i wasent invited i was gonna go crash it but brian lives in a hpd on speed dial</span>



:uh: 

<span style=\'color:red\'>1st off it wasnt a party 2nd you need to keep my girls name out yo mouth!!! 

I dont know if its a good thing or bad that I dont know that shyt!?!
[/quote]

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 11:28 AM~7899897
> *so you weren't drunk at "the hop" sat nite?    :scrutinize:
> *


nope that wasnt me....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2007, 12:27 PM~7899896
> *You have brought her up one too many times! Have some respect asshole!
> 
> I dont pay them...... :uh:
> *


. in PM i said would bring you some bud light, and your wife some corona.. pointing out she has better taste in booze then you. least that was the point i was trying to make.. so stop getting all butt hurt. poo-toe


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 12:28 PM~7899901
> *nope that wasnt me....
> *


" did it in the shower" "wasnt me" "How bout on the sofa" "wasnt me" "Maybe on camera"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 12:28 PM~7899901
> *nope that wasnt me....
> *


oh aight. guess i shouldn't have grabbed her azz then.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously hrny.. you can fess up now.. or i can post the pic of you and your drunk friends dancing at club sa nite.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2007, 12:27 PM~7899896
> *You have brought her up one too many times! Have some respect asshole!
> 
> I dont pay them...... :uh:
> *


wow, struck a nerve. :wow:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 11:32 AM~7899919
> *oh aight.    guess i shouldn't have grabbed her azz then.
> *


you would of got your ass kicked if it was me.  :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 12:32 PM~7899926
> *seriously hrny.. you can fess up now.. or i can post the pic of you and your drunk friends dancing at club sa nite..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 do it, do it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:33 PM~7899928
> *wow, struck a nerve.  :wow:
> *


didn't even say anything very offensive either. geez


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:30 PM~7899909
> *" did it in the shower" "wasnt me" "How bout on the sofa" "wasnt me" "Maybe on camera"
> *


okay mr lover lover man :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 11:32 AM~7899926
> *seriously hrny.. you can fess up now.. or i can post the pic of you and your drunk friends dancing at club sa nite..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


post them! lets see if that girl really looks like me or not.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2007, 12:34 PM~7899942
> *okay mr lover lover man :uh:
> *


you remember?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:35 PM~7899947
> *you remember?
> *


mr fkin boombastic


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 12:33 PM~7899938
> *didn't even say anything very offensive either.  geez
> *


invest in a bullet proof vest size XXXXXXXXXXL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fatty


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2007, 12:36 PM~7899957
> *mr fkin boombastic
> *


no ya cack holster, trailer.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:37 PM~7899967
> *no ya cack holster, trailer.
> *


que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 14 2007, 12:34 PM~7899945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


checking ebay now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody looking for blue rims? mannnn.. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338509


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 11:39 AM~7899973
> *ok i was j/k..she did look like you..bigger boobs though, and thicker hips and booty.. didnt get pic..
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 12:39 PM~7899973
> *ok i was j/k..she did look like you..bigger boobs though, and thicker hips and booty.. didnt get pic..
> checking ebay now
> *


you fuck with me, you gonna need a bomb shelter. LOL :wow: <god damn seriousness right there.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2007, 12:38 PM~7899972
> *que que?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:42 PM~7899989
> *you fuck with me, you gonna need a bomb shelter. LOL  :wow: <god damn seriousness right there.
> *


 hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 12:44 PM~7900003
> *hno:
> *


Im from that North.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:45 PM~7900011
> *Im from that North.
> *


dont you mean..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 12:47 PM~7900024
> *dont you mean..
> 
> 
> ...


red X no pic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:48 PM~7900029
> *red X no pic
> *


open your eyes, i see it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 12:49 PM~7900042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:42 PM~7899989
> *you fuck with me, you gonna need a bomb shelter. LOL  :wow: <god damn seriousness right there.
> *


foo' got enough shit to start a war


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 12:50 PM~7900052
> *open your eyes, i see it.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2007, 12:51 PM~7900058
> *foo' got enough shit to start a war
> *


MA MA SE LO :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2007, 12:51 PM~7900058
> *foo' got enough shit to start a war
> *


he still holding grudge over the whole hiroshima and nagasaki thing


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Day after tommorow shit happen



> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:48 AM~7899284
> *Im ready, got more guns to know what to do with. Perfect for bartering. Trade bullets for all your shit.   :guns:  :around:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 14 2007, 07:40 AM~7898658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHABBA


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 12:53 PM~7900073
> *he still holding grudge over the whole hiroshima and nagasaki thing
> *


nah, that island needed to be clear of some shit. :biggrin: now the islands glow at night.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 12:50 PM~7900052
> *open your eyes, i see it.
> *


Let me borrow your Urkel glasses.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 01:01 PM~7900130
> *Let me borrow your Urkel glasses.
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 01:03 PM~7900142
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you be seeing dead ppl with those mutha fuckers?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 01:05 PM~7900151
> *you be seeing dead ppl with those mutha fuckers?
> *


nah, i just see a bunch of chinos rolling rice. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

even a blind man will tell you to get a wonder bra :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 01:08 PM~7900174
> *even a blind man will tell you to get a wonder bra  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: asshole!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 01:08 PM~7900174
> *even a blind man will tell you to get a wonder bra  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


right click save! lol!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2007, 01:10 PM~7900184
> *right click save! lol!!!
> *


jack ass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that brian he holding hands with?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 01:13 PM~7900199
> *that brian he holding hands with?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 01:13 PM~7900199
> *that brian he holding hands with?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

knew they a couple


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 01:15 PM~7900210
> *knew they a couple
> *


tell your mom that Im sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 01:16 PM~7900214
> *tell your mom that Im sorry  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL tell her corner she at..and you tell her yourself.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 14 2007, 12:08 PM~7900174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 12:08 PM~7900174
> *even a blind man will tell you to get a wonder bra  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: This cat always got jokes :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 01:35 PM~7900310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you like that?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 14 2007, 01:46 PM~7900383
> *WTF  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  This cat always got jokes  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and poo pics :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2007, 01:49 PM~7900407
> *and poo pics :angry:
> *


 :happysad: freshly served :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 01:07 PM~7900164
> *nah, i just see a bunch of chinos rolling rice.  :biggrin:
> *


on a serious note, try gettin lasik, My moms got it and she can see perfect. She used to be blind.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 01:49 PM~7900417
> *on a serious note, try gettin lasik, My moms got it and she can see perfect. She used to be blind.
> *


nah, specs don't bother me. probably one day when i'm rich and ballin' like you folks i might consider it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 12:48 PM~7900402
> *you like that?
> *


:ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 01:49 PM~7900417
> *on a serious note, try gettin lasik, My moms got it and she can see perfect. She used to be blind.
> *


Young, I got lasik a couple of years ago ... its the bomb, man ... nothing like it ... I used to be blind and shit ... now I can see better than perfect


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 01:51 PM~7900425
> *nah, specs don't bother me.  probably one day when i'm rich and ballin' like you folks i might consider it.
> *


you might run into that foo who "will hit a guy with glasses" <it never stopped me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7900434
> *Young, I got lasik a couple of years ago ... its the bomb, man ... nothing like it ... I used to be blind and shit ... now I can see better than perfect
> *


when i read it, i thought i was watching a commercial :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7900434
> *Young, I got lasik a couple of years ago ... its the bomb, man ... nothing like it ... I used to be blind and shit ... now I can see better than perfect
> *


Bawler! what be the damn nizzle. Oh and glasses add "character".


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 14 2007, 01:52 PM~7900434
> *Young, I got lasik a couple of years ago ... its the bomb, man ... nothing like it ... I used to be blind and shit ... now I can see better than perfect
> *


damn, sounds like a commercial. :roflmao: :roflmao: Im blind in one eye cause a damn wasp stung me when I was at the park when I was lil. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 01:53 PM~7900437
> *you might run into that foo who "will hit a guy with glasses" <it never stopped me  :biggrin:
> *


doesn't bother me. i heard anna nicole smiths bra's are up for auction, you want me to bid on a couple for you? 

_*...Stay tuned, more to come soon.....*_











got to finish some work. laters


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 01:57 PM~7900472
> *doesn't bother me.  i heard anna nicole smiths bra's are up for auction, you want me to bid on a couple for you?
> 
> ...Stay tuned, more to come soon.....
> ...


not enough support for me.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 14 2007, 01:53 PM~7900440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup yup ... chillin' ... workin ... need a weekend from the weekend ... whew! 


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 01:56 PM~7900464
> *damn, sounds like a commercial.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Im blind in one eye cause a damn wasp stung me when I was at the park when I was lil. :angry:
> *


:biggrin: just get it yo! i got x-ray vision and shit now .... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

DJLATIN -X
:roflmao:

WHAT UP WITH THE MIXTAPE FOO!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 14 2007, 01:59 PM~7900495
> *:biggrin:
> yup yup ... chillin' ... workin ... need a weekend from the weekend ... whew!
> :biggrin: just get it yo!  i got x-ray vision and shit now .... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i just put my order in on some 13" chinaz for da 68.. 


謝謝你的次序被深刻於的電線旋轉將很快被發出盡可能。以及某人告訴肥胖的男孩他的家庭遺漏的 avengemydeath 他。
謝謝你。


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

以及不要吃這麼多


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 03:06 PM~7900966
> *i just put my order in on some 13" chinaz for da 68..
> 謝謝你的次序被深刻於的電線旋轉將很快被發出盡可能。以及某人告訴肥胖的男孩他的家庭遺漏的 avengemydeath 他。
> 謝謝你。
> *


did you get them witha kids meal from Mcdonalds?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 03:37 PM~7901256
> *did you get them witha kids meal from Mcdonalds?
> *


the big kids meal!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 14 2007, 01:59 PM~7900495
> *:biggrin:
> yup yup ... chillin' ... workin ... need a weekend from the weekend ... whew!
> :biggrin: just get it yo!  i got x-ray vision and shit now .... :biggrin:
> *


Ill remember to wear lead undies next time I see you. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 03:39 PM~7901272
> *Ill remember to wear lead undies next time I see you. LOL
> *


lead pencil will more then cover up you stuff.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 03:41 PM~7901286
> *lead pencil will more then cover up you stuff.
> *


dont listen to what your mom tells ya shes still mad.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 03:38 PM~7901264
> *the big kids meal!
> *


You must got a garage full of chinaz buying 10 kidz meals at one time with your Gargantuan ass! LOL


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Fixing to send this blazer to the crusher. No motor, No front seats, wrecked in front and bent the frame on drivers side. PM me if you anyone would want the parts that are still there(all back windows,trans, rearend, 2-8" cylinders in front)...$50 bucks and it's yours....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 02:39 PM~7901272
> *Ill remember to wear lead undies next time I see you. LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 02:45 PM~7901316
> *Fixing to send this blazer to the crusher. No motor, No front seats, wrecked in front and bent the frame on drivers side. PM me if you anyone would want the parts that are still there(all back windows,trans, rearend, 2-8" cylinders in front)...$50 bucks and it's yours....
> 
> 
> ...



is that the blazer that dave was going to get?? :0


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 14 2007, 01:30 PM~7901618
> *is that the blazer that dave was going to get??  :0
> *


 David from TE???? if so yeah, it was my brother inlaws had it for like a month and wrecked it...........


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Oh and the pretty pink tire is included! lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 04:39 PM~7901699
> *David from TE???? if so yeah, it was my brother inlaws had it for like a month and wrecked it...........*


buying and wreckin lows.. thats G4Ng$TA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 04:40 PM~7901712
> *Oh and the pretty pink tire is included! lol
> *


COTTON KANDY PAINTED TIRE?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 01:40 PM~7901715
> *buying and wreckin lows..  thats G4Ng$TA
> *


Yeah really gangsta let me tell you about it!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 01:41 PM~7901723
> *COTTON KANDY PAINTED TIRE?
> *















:uh: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 04:45 PM~7901754
> *:uh:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


woah..that actually made me dizzy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 04:53 PM~7901832
> *ok
> *


hush.. i'm still dizzy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 03:57 PM~7901862
> *hush.. i'm still dizzy
> *


que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chismelows, que paso con la sancha of yours? :burn: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry7901898


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 05:00 PM~7901896
> *que que?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 04:00 PM~7901910
> *chismelows, que paso con la sancha of yours?  :burn:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry7901898
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 05:20 PM~7902051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:twak: :buttkick:

lunch got rescheduled. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 05:32 PM~7902128
> *:twak: :buttkick:
> 
> lunch got rescheduled. :ugh:
> *


i was about to go walk over there and slap him around "where she go? she's not online anymore?" BISH CALM DOWN! :buttkick: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 04:38 PM~7902174
> *i was about to go walk over there and slap him around "where she go?  she's not online anymore?"  BISH CALM DOWN!  :buttkick:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


awww!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

youre sooo mean!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 05:40 PM~7902186
> *awww!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> youre sooo mean!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


damn chino. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 04:44 PM~7902216
> *damn chino.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 07:25 AM~7898821
> *happy birthday! :cheesy:
> *



thank u


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

davey crockett, you get off early beesh?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 06:36 PM~7902959
> *davey crockett, you get off early beesh?
> *



c'mon, put the cupcakes down foo' :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 05:38 PM~7902975
> *c'mon, put the cupcakes down foo' :angry:
> *



i was going to sneak out @ 3pm when they dispatched me to chiplote in katy
:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 05:38 PM~7902975
> *c'mon, put the cupcakes down foo' :angry:
> *


fk u she bought me a cake stupid :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wanna see how fast some wets work.. 

first you see it..(garage in background)

















(after 8 hours on da job)..now you don't!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 14 2007, 06:52 PM~7903042
> *fk u she bought me a cake stupid :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 05:54 PM~7903054
> *wanna see how fast some wets work..
> 
> first you see it..(garage in background)
> ...


lol.. ****** didnt even fee the wets.. thats fucked up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2007, 08:13 PM~7903191
> *lol.. ****** didnt even fee the wets.. thats fucked up..
> *


you can tell which one aint' an authentic wet..he one on right standing there smoking cig..while everbody else works. trying not to get dirty lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 07:14 PM~7903204
> *you can tell which one aint' an authentic wet..he one on right standing there smoking cig..while everbody else works. trying not to get dirty  lol
> *



hes the one that speaks engrish and communicates with the supervisor.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got connections with the city? got a garage worth of crap on sidewalk and heavy trash said it was too much crap..and didnt take it.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 06:35 PM~7903380
> *anybody got connections with the city?  got a garage worth of crap on sidewalk and heavy trash said it was too much crap..and didnt take it.
> *



u gonna get fined if u leave it on the sidewalk...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 14 2007, 08:37 PM~7903397
> *u gonna get fined if u leave it on the sidewalk...
> *


well.. they Said they'd do it..but have to come back tomorrow.. kinda dont believe em..but gonna hold em to that shit


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 07:35 PM~7903380
> *anybody got connections with the city?  got a garage worth of crap on sidewalk and heavy trash said it was too much crap..and didnt take it.
> *



city should pick it up, i seen TONS of shit on my block picked up by heavy trash. the big ass truck with the crane. call em up and see if they schedule.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i know they pick up anything, they picked up david and i told them to put him down


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 07:35 PM~7903380
> *anybody got connections with the city?  got a garage worth of crap on sidewalk and heavy trash said it was too much crap..and didnt take it.
> *


finally gettin rid of the capala huh.....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Found this on photobucket!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 07:39 PM~7903415
> *Found this on photobucket!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 14 2007, 08:39 PM~7903412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought i locked my albums. damn


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 03:39 PM~7901699
> *David from TE???? if so yeah, it was my brother inlaws had it for like a month and wrecked it...........
> *



yes...that's the one....i got the daytons off of him a while back.... :biggrin: ......the 13's that were on it came from me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Don't care for the car but the paint looks tight!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 14 2007, 05:42 PM~7903443
> *yes...that's the one....i got the daytons off of him a while back.... :biggrin: ......the 13's that were on it came from me.... :biggrin:
> *



well those rims were passed down to Darkness from the hubby and I!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 08:42 PM~7903444
> *Don't care for the car but the paint looks tight!
> *


too dark..dont look like cotton candy :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 07:43 PM~7903454
> *well those rims were passed down to Darkness from the hubby and I!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

called city.. said they gonna send lazy fkrs back out tomorrow..how there aint no rule about how much stuff. o' lying azz's


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 05:44 PM~7903464
> *too dark..dont look like cotton candy  :biggrin:
> *


Well I like it! But love my car way more! Oh and as for the cotten candy all I have to say is............ :loco: :loco: :loco: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :no: :no: :no:        

I'm bored!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 08:47 PM~7903489
> *Well I like it! But love my car way more! Oh and as for the cotten candy all I have to say is............    :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> 
> I'm bored!
> *


i see that..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 05:57 PM~7903078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



























:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 14 2007, 06:23 PM~7902883
> *thank u
> *


your welcome.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 05:49 PM~7903512
> *i see that..
> *


Yeah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Medusa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 08:58 PM~7903608
> *Yeah
> *


yeah


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 06:03 PM~7903647
> *Medusa
> *


???????????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 08:05 PM~7903667
> *???????????
> *


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 06:04 PM~7903657
> *yeah
> *


hey can you send me on myspace the pink medusa picture again? Thought I saved it but now I can't find it! darn it! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 07:46 PM~7903478
> *called city.. said they gonna send lazy fkrs back out tomorrow..how there aint no rule about how much stuff.  o' lying azz's
> *


imagine that....lazy city workers.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 08:07 PM~7903684
> *imagine that....lazy city workers.
> *



go rockets!


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 08:11 PM~7903728
> *:uh:
> *



Go Roger Clemens?

 



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 08:16 PM~7903760
> *:twak:
> *



 


:uh: <--- memberrr?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 07:15 PM~7903750
> *Go Roger Clemens?
> 
> 
> ...



go panthers :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 08:17 PM~7903769
> *
> :uh: <--- memberrr?
> *


no....i dont remember anything.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 14 2007, 08:21 PM~7903795
> *go panthers  :thumbsdown:
> *



David Carr... YAY!!!

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

Bish is following me.

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 08:22 PM~7903808
> *no....i dont remember anything.
> *



mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 08:23 PM~7903817
> *mest up
> *


si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 08:25 PM~7903839
> *si
> *



:yessad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 14 2007, 07:52 PM~7903548
> *
> FLY ASS *****
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

danny pechal, i have a new sig just for you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

who the fukk is that?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2007, 08:42 PM~7904034
> *who the fukk is that?
> *


however the fk you spell it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

FAT ASS *****


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

*FAT ASS ******









[/quote]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

that really hurts :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and i was really sick that day. i threw up what, 5 times???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 07:49 PM~7904127
> *that really hurts :angry:
> *


ur belly hurts proof


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

poop


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 08:29 PM~7903870
> *:yessad:
> *


but not a surprise....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 09:53 PM~7904192
> *poop
> *


is good


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 08:57 PM~7904238
> *is good
> *


que que?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 08:53 PM~7904192
> *poop
> *



smells bad after i eat taco cabana burritos.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 08:57 PM~7904236
> *but not a surprise....
> *



:nosad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 14 2007, 08:52 PM~7904174
> *ur belly hurts proof
> 
> 
> ...



perfection at its finest :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 14 2007, 09:07 PM~7903681
> *hey can you send me on myspace the pink medusa picture again? Thought I saved it but now I can't find it! darn it! :biggrin:
> *


sure


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 09:00 PM~7904270
> *:nosad:
> *


oh well....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 09:00 PM~7904274
> *perfection at its finest  :biggrin:
> *



scratch and sniff.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 09:01 PM~7904279
> *oh well....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 10:00 PM~7904274
> *perfection at its finest  :biggrin:
> *


as a peupeu afficionado i'd rate that a perfect 10. has nice lines, contour and aerodynamics to it. judging by the perfect roll of it, i'd say you were playing with a hulahoop while dropping de deuce.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i left that on a warehouse roof at 59/crosstimbers. when you drive over the overpass, look for the big silver exhaust fan....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 08:57 PM~7904238
> *is good
> *


cochino. :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 10:02 PM~7904306
> *cochino. :buttkick:
> *


go to sleep chino'afficionada :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 09:02 PM~7904298
> *as a peupeu afficionado i'd rate that a perfect 10.  has nice lines, contour and aerodynamics to it.  judging by the perfect roll of it, i'd say you were playing with a hulahoop while dropping de deuce.
> *



you got an eye for detail my friend


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 09:02 PM~7904298
> *as a peupeu afficionado i'd rate that a perfect 10.  has nice lines, contour and aerodynamics to it.  judging by the perfect roll of it, i'd say you were playing with a hulahoop while dropping de deuce.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 10:03 PM~7904319
> *you got an eye for detail my friend
> *


it's all about de deuce. time to go mimis and dream about le shetaeu. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2007, 09:03 PM~7904316
> *go to sleep chino'afficionada  :twak:
> *


who? me? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 10:02 PM~7904303
> *i left that on a warehouse roof at 59/crosstimbers.  when you drive over the overpass, look for the big silver exhaust fan....
> *


whathafukkissamattaawiffyooooo?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2007, 09:05 PM~7904345
> *whathafukkissamattaawiffyooooo?
> *



fool, when you gotta go, you gotta go. plus i like the feeling of going outdoors in public, yet not really. know wut i mean?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 10:06 PM~7904355
> *fool, when you gotta go, you gotta go.  plus i like the feeling of going outdoors in public, yet not really.  know wut i mean?
> *


bet that turd left a never ending peanut butter wipe.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiVP9aOfOQM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 10:10 PM~7904409
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiVP9aOfOQM
> 
> *


i can spin a rifle like that.. least use to, back in rotc days. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

damn yall mutha fuckers are on this bitch 24/7


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 09:12 PM~7904440
> *i can spin a rifle like that..    least use to, back in rotc days.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 14 2007, 10:13 PM~7904448
> *
> *


i was way skinnier too.. lol ( i'm on da right)


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:13 PM~7904456
> *i was way skinnier too.. lol ( i'm on da right)
> 
> 
> ...


you were the fat ass holding the camera! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 09:13 PM~7904446
> *damn yall mutha fuckers are on this bitch 24/7
> *


so are you!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 10:14 PM~7904468
> *so are you!
> *


holy shit you are right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 10:14 PM~7904463
> *you were the fat ass holding the camera!  :biggrin:
> *


hater.. you just mad, cause that gave you reeducation camp flashbacks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 09:15 PM~7904477
> *holy shit you are right
> *


youre always saying..."holy shit". LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:15 PM~7904484
> *hater..  you just mad, cause that gave you reeducation camp flashbacks
> *


im that mutha fucker that yall are training for.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 10:16 PM~7904485
> *youre always saying..."holy shit". LOL
> *


holy shit you right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 10:16 PM~7904485
> *youre always saying..."holy shit". LOL
> *


he's very religious


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:17 PM~7904499
> *he's very religious
> 
> 
> ...


nah not really, no time for religion


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 09:16 PM~7904490
> *im that mutha fucker that yall are training for.
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 10:21 PM~7904546
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Its true, I am the worst case senario.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 09:17 PM~7904499
> *he's very religious
> 
> 
> ...


interesting.

quite a few ppl up in here are like that.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 10:23 PM~7904579
> *interesting.
> 
> quite a few ppl up in here are like that.
> *


Not this guy, Im probably going somewhere warm when I die.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2007, 09:22 PM~7904559
> *Its true, I am the worst case senario.
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 14 2007, 10:23 PM~7904579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats your sanch.. you sleepin wif da enemy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 14 2007, 10:06 PM~7904355
> *fool, when you gotta go, you gotta go.  plus i like the feeling of going outdoors in public, yet not really.  know wut i mean?
> *


hahahaha!
fukkn retard


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ordered my chinaz today.. setting me back.. $1100..but they gonna look like this..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 09:27 PM~7904617
> *word
> thats your sanch..  you sleepin wif da enemy
> 
> ...


its all for a good cause... :ugh: :roflmao: 

j.k.


i say no to sanchos. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2007, 10:32 PM~7904684
> *its all for a good cause... :ugh:  :roflmao:
> 
> j.k.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:31 PM~7904673
> *ordered my chinaz today..  setting me back.. $1100..but they gonna look like this..
> 
> 
> ...


bling


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 09:32 PM~7904692
> *:uh:
> *


i know....cause you are a sancho.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 14 2007, 09:12 PM~7904440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you paid that much, you will get this blinged out with it...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 14 2007, 09:24 PM~7905156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


buttsecks?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 14 2007, 10:37 PM~7904742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chinese child labor prices are going up.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 15 2007, 07:02 AM~7906592
> *It WAS good.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 10:13 PM~7904456
> *i was way skinnier too.. lol ( i'm on da right)
> 
> 
> ...


what happened?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 14 2007, 11:24 PM~7905156
> *nah
> incenerator??
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 07:42 AM~7906647
> *what happened?
> *


booze and taqueria


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 07:44 AM~7906651
> *booze and taqueria
> *


i can relate.  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 07:42 AM~7906647
> *what happened?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 07:46 AM~7906656
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chill chiggah


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 06:44 AM~7906651
> *booze and taqueria
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=5080


Chinito?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 15 2007, 08:06 AM~7906723
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=5080
> Chinito?
> *


nah, ******


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 08:14 AM~7906753
> *nah, ******
> 
> 
> ...


stupid..that ain't how playaz dress. 

this is how! with blue gator shoes and gold socks even!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 08:35 AM~7906821
> *stupid..that ain't how playaz dress.
> 
> this is how! with blue gator shoes and gold socks even!
> ...


y los chones?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 08:39 AM~7906840
> *y los chones?
> *


yellow front /brown back, in case of accident


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 08:41 AM~7906844
> *yellow front /brown back, in case of accident
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: color coded :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 07:41 AM~7906844
> *yellow front /brown back, in case of accident
> *


:barf: :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

chismelows.. hook me up with this brawd , i hear, you were in love with


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 09:00 AM~7906930
> *chismelows..  hook me up with this brawd , i hear, you were in love with
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

chismelows was about to marry a bish


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 08:06 AM~7906953
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> chismelows was about to marry a bish
> *


aw! thats sweet! :cheesy:


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:10 AM~7906974
> *aw! thats sweet! :cheesy:
> :ugh:
> *


don't get jealous, he didn't


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 09:13 AM~7906992
> *don't get jealous, he didn't
> *


he got cold feet huh


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 08:13 AM~7906992
> *don't get jealous, he didn't
> *


me....??? jealous of marriage....??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


me and marriage......dont see it happening and that is alright with me.... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:17 AM~7907014
> *me....??? jealous of marriage....???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:
> me and marriage......dont see it happening and that is alright with me....  :cheesy:
> *


thats what all females say.. but then they complain.. "why can't i find a good man".. blah blah blah.. and don't go to their younger cousins weddings cause it strikes a nerve.. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:17 AM~7907014
> *me....??? jealous of marriage....???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:
> me and marriage......dont see it happening and that is alright with me....  :cheesy:
> *


jealous of chismelows marrying another bish. btw, don't let the chino down today. don't want to get bombarded with "where did she go?" "she's not online anymore" "you think she stood me up?" 


:twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 08:19 AM~7907027
> *thats what all females say..      but then they complain.. "why can't i find a good man"..    blah blah blah..  and don't go to their younger cousins weddings cause it strikes a nerve..  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im not worried bout "finding a good man". im only concerned with raising a good man (my son).  

i love going to weddings. always end up seeing family i havent seen in years. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

there you go sixty8imp, a pic of her poontang. better see it before the mods delete it.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7907030


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 08:21 AM~7907036
> *jealous of chismelows marrying another bish.  btw, don't let the chino down today.  don't want to get bombarded with "where did she go?"  "she's not online anymore"  "you think she stood me up?"
> :twak:
> *


:ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 09:24 AM~7907054
> *there you go sixty8imp, a pic of her poontang.  better see it before the mods delete it.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7907030
> *


naw, its aight. thanks anyway.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 08:24 AM~7907054
> *there you go sixty8imp, a pic of her poontang.  better see it before the mods delete it.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7907030
> *


you think he'll still wanna hit it...??? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:24 AM~7907057
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and you know how your man gets...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:23 AM~7907047
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> im not worried bout "finding a good man". im only concerned with raising a good man (my son).
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:25 AM~7907067
> *you think he'll still wanna hit it...??? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


doubt it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 08:26 AM~7907069
> *and you know how your man gets...
> 
> 
> ...


i better go huh? hno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2007, 08:26 AM~7907070
> *
> *


whats up brian! man....i got tore up by mosquitos at your place!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:25 AM~7907067
> *you think he'll still wanna hit it...??? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


didn't even see pic.. and just FYI.. i do have standards.. :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:28 AM~7907081
> *whats up brian! man....i got tore up by mosquitos at your place!
> *


None in the house must of been when you were in the bushes with Young :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 08:29 AM~7907085
> *didn't even see pic..    and just FYI.. i do have standards..    :yes:
> *


thats good. everyone should.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2007, 08:32 AM~7907092
> *None in the house must of been when you were in the bushes with Young :0
> *


 :0 whatcha talkin bout??? i was just lookin for somethin i thought i had dropped when i was walkin up your driveway. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 15 2007, 09:32 AM~7907092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 08:38 AM~7907134
> *:0
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wut up H-TOWN...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:40 AM~7907145
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did you taste his egg roll? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 08:54 AM~7907225
> *did you taste his egg roll?  :0
> *


:ugh: he wasnt even there! :roflmao: 


love egg rolls! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 15 2007, 09:57 AM~7907244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet you do


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2007, 08:57 AM~7907244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 09:02 AM~7907270
> *cool..but what it dew?
> i bet you do
> *


i do. maybe i'll have chinese for lunch today. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 08:02 AM~7907270
> *cool..but what it dew?
> i bet you do
> *


your mom..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 10:08 AM~7907295
> *i do. maybe i'll have chinese for lunch today.  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2007, 09:09 AM~7907304
> *your mom..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2007, 10:09 AM~7907304
> *your mom..
> *


so immature


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 09:10 AM~7907309
> *:uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 10:08 AM~7907295
> *i do. maybe i'll have chinese for lunch today.  :cheesy:
> *


at wheel burger? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 10:08 AM~7907295
> *i do. maybe i'll have chinese for lunch today.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2007, 09:26 AM~7907389
> *at wheel burger? :0
> *


directions??? :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 10:29 AM~7907406
> *directions??? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 09:27 AM~7907396
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 09:31 AM~7907424
> *:uh:
> *


what? you wanna come too??? :ugh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 08:08 AM~7907295
> *i do. maybe i'll have chinese for lunch today.  :cheesy:
> *


"LONG BLACK DONG"?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 10:32 AM~7907431
> *what? you wanna come too??? :ugh:
> *


no thanks. if i do a 3 some..its gonna be me and 2 females.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 10:37 AM~7907453
> *no thanks. if i do a 3 some..its gonna be me and 2 females.
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 15 2007, 09:35 AM~7907446
> *"LONG BLACK DONG"?
> *


pics??? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 10:40 AM~7907467
> *pics??? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


cochina


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 09:37 AM~7907453
> *no thanks. if i do a 3 some..its gonna be me and 2 females.
> *


oh ok...


:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 09:40 AM~7907470
> *cochina
> *


:nono:

i dont have blonde hair and never will.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 09:37 AM~7907453
> *no thanks. if i do a 3 some..its gonna be me and 2 females.
> *


oh and im just talkin bout having lunch. didnt anyone mention anything bout a three some! 

cochino! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 10:42 AM~7907488
> *:nono:
> 
> i dont have blonde hair and never will.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 15 2007, 10:42 AM~7907488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh.. ok..lunch i would do.. but can't today. sorry.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 15 2007, 09:49 AM~7907543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well maybe next time.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

you forgot brian?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:58 AM~7907252
> *:ugh: he wasnt even there!  :roflmao:
> love egg rolls!  :cheesy:
> *


Holy crap!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 10:05 AM~7907646
> *Holy crap!
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 11:08 AM~7907671
> *:twak:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

post your recent pics:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338734


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 11:10 AM~7907687
> *post your recent pics:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338734
> *


whats up foo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 11:11 AM~7907693
> *whats up foo
> *


el chile


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 11:19 AM~7907749
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 11:21 AM~7907761
> *:uh:
> *


Ho-toe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 10:55 AM~7907580
> *that was when i was your type. :ugh: :roflmao:
> oh well maybe next time.
> *


yeah.. that pic.. and yeah.next time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 10:21 AM~7907761
> *:uh:
> *


:buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 10:22 AM~7907769
> *yeah.. that pic..    and yeah.next time.
> *


back in the dayz... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 11:32 AM~7907838
> *back in the dayz... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


right-click-save


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

oh well. at least i can say i wasnt part of the sharpie crew. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 11:35 AM~7907863
> *:roflmao:
> 
> oh well. at least i can say i wasnt part of the sharpie crew. :ugh:
> *


naw..u were in the hair-spray cliq


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 10:36 AM~7907866
> *naw..u were in the hair-spray cliq
> *


  

that was a day off from the aerosol can. :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 08:10 AM~7906974
> *aw! thats sweet! :cheesy:
> :ugh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 11:44 AM~7907912
> *
> 
> that was a day off from the aerosol can. :roflmao:
> *


that was? dang.. wonder when you looked like after a couple cans of aqua net


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe thats a "lite day" .. only half a can.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:32 AM~7907838
> *back in the dayz... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


why dont u wear shirts like that now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2007, 12:04 PM~7908045
> *why dont u wear shirts like that now
> *


she was fraud..thats why.. she did it cause everybody else was.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 11:32 AM~7907838
> *back in the dayz... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap jk :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 12:57 PM~7908364
> *holy crap  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 12:08 PM~7908467
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL u still want that #? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 10:52 AM~7907967
> *that was?  dang..  wonder when you looked like after a couple cans of aqua net
> *


i keep those pics saved.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+May 15 2007, 01:10 PM~7908486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post em!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2007, 11:04 AM~7908045
> *why dont u wear shirts like that now
> *


i still got that shirt and i do still wear it....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 12:16 PM~7908533
> *post em!!
> *


:roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 01:18 PM~7908551
> *:roflmao: :nono:
> *


yes! or i'll post up our wedding cake daily...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 01:16 PM~7908533
> *pm it to me.  or her email or link to myspace.
> post em!!
> *


X2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 01:18 PM~7908556
> *yes!  or i'll post up our wedding cake daily...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 12:18 PM~7908556
> *yes!  or i'll post up our wedding cake daily...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

on the real i dont have them scanned on a comp.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 01:29 PM~7908640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now u see why she skurred of marriage.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 01:34 PM~7908666
> *now u see why she skurred of marriage.
> *


 :yessad: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 01:33 PM~7908661
> *:roflmao:
> 
> on the real i dont have them scanned on a comp.
> *


well, until they are scanned.. look forward to our cake being posted up daily.. maybe even put it in my signature.. yeah..thats what imma do


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 01:35 PM~7908677
> *well, until they are scanned..    look forward to our cake being posted up daily..  maybe even put it in my signature..  yeah..thats what imma do
> *


 imm never eat cake again...... lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 01:36 PM~7908686
> *imm never eat cake again...... lol
> *


not even if it were puppy flavored?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 01:37 PM~7908688
> *not even if it were puppy flavored?
> *


heh, maybe lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 12:34 PM~7908666
> *now u see why she skurred of marriage.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 12:35 PM~7908677
> *well, until they are scanned..    look forward to our cake being posted up daily..  maybe even put it in my signature..  yeah..thats what imma do
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 12:37 PM~7908688
> *not even if it were puppy flavored?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 02:02 PM~7908822
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

cochino. :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 02:37 PM~7909077
> *cochino. :nono:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 02:37 PM~7909077
> *cochino. :nono:
> *


you gonna kiss the same mouth he eats puppies with? :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 01:40 PM~7909100
> *you gonna kiss the same mouth he eats puppies with?    :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: 

uh no.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 02:40 PM~7909106
> *:roflmao:
> 
> uh no.
> *


 I likes me some puppies :yes:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 11:32 AM~7907838
> *back in the dayz... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


lol ... my lipstick was darker :ugh: lol :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2007, 02:55 PM~7909208
> *lol ... my lipstick was darker :ugh: lol :biggrin:
> *


 what be the shizzle nizzle?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 02:55 PM~7909214
> *what be the shizzle nizzle?
> *


wut up Y  real busy at work today ....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2007, 02:57 PM~7909224
> *wut up Y  real busy at work today ....
> *


same here, "The man" wont let me sleep like I usually do. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2007, 01:55 PM~7909208
> *lol ... my lipstick was darker :ugh: lol :biggrin:
> *


yes it was! post the pics ole boy sent yday!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 02:59 PM~7909240
> *yes it was! post the pics ole boy sent yday!
> *


:ugh:
proud to say I wasn't part of the sharpie crew either! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

i gotta get one of me in my dickies :ugh: i think my grandma has some of those pics ... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+May 15 2007, 02:55 PM~7909208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. nice features as well. (namean)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2007, 02:02 PM~7909257
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:

yup always kept my real ones!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

G4NG$T4!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 03:06 PM~7909282
> *:roflmao: :thumbsup:
> 
> yup always kept my real ones!
> *


hers aint real? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 15 2007, 02:04 PM~7909266
> *i gotta get one of me in my dickies :ugh: i think my grandma has some of those pics ... :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: i got a couple of those too!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

female in some dickies a jersey or wife beater.. is da sexiest thing she can wear.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 02:08 PM~7909291
> *hers aint real?    :scrutinize:
> *


she said they are real...and we're talkin bout eyebrows here...ok.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 03:11 PM~7909317
> *she said they are real...and we're talkin bout eyebrows here...ok.
> *


ohhhhhhhhh.. ok.. sorry


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 02:11 PM~7909319
> *ohhhhhhhhh.. ok..      sorry
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2007, 03:13 PM~7909334
> *:loco:  :biggrin:
> *


ejole


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 01:14 PM~7909337
> *ejole
> *


i see u put some real rider wheels


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2007, 03:13 PM~7909334
> *:loco:  :biggrin:
> *


get off layitlow!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 01:17 PM~7909359
> *get off layitlow!
> *


yall layitlow addictossss :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2007, 03:20 PM~7909375
> *yall layitlow addictossss :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: nomas durante horas de trabajar.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FOR SALE. 8k NO WHEELS. ANYONE INTERESTED CALL ME 832 228 0230


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 01:21 PM~7909381
> *:nono:  nomas durante horas de trabajar.
> *


:werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 15 2007, 03:15 PM~7909347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 09:32 AM~7907838
> *back in the dayz... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


homies shirt?!?!?!?

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 01:31 PM~7909461
> *:uh:
> 
> *


found something i want, since haters like to talk shit im gonna shut em up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2007, 03:33 PM~7909480
> *found something i want, since haters like to talk shit im gonna shut em up.
> *


already know


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

blah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 15 2007, 02:31 PM~7909466
> *homies shirt?!?!?!?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 02:21 PM~7909381
> *:nono:  nomas durante horas de trabajar.
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 01:40 PM~7909100
> *you gonna kiss the same mouth he eats puppies with?    :barf:
> *


maybe he eats kitty too.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 15 2007, 03:50 PM~7909588
> *maybe he eats kitty too.....
> *


no.. i eat kitty..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 15 2007, 02:50 PM~7909588
> *maybe he eats kitty too.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

screw it. lowriding is old.. imma buy lone stars linc and donk it out.. 

96 capala for sale.

68 impala for sale..

make offers..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 02:51 PM~7909595
> *no.. i eat kitty..
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 02:55 PM~7909626
> *screw it. lowriding is old.. imma buy lone stars linc and donk it out..
> 
> 96 capala for sale.
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 15 2007, 03:57 PM~7909648
> *
> *


foo.. you'd never sacrifice hot pockets.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

i cant even remember the last time i had a hot pocket.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 03:04 PM~7909689
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i cant even remember the last time i had a hot pocket.
> *


you would if you dated danny....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 15 2007, 04:04 PM~7909689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she aint my type though.. aint wasting em on her


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 15 2007, 03:06 PM~7909705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: my feelings are hurt. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 04:18 PM~7909778
> *
> 
> :uh: my feelings are hurt. :ugh:
> *


i'm sorry.. didn't mean it that way.. let you have hot pockets whenever you want. i wont expect azz or anything in return.. i swear


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2007, 03:21 PM~7909385
> *FOR SALE. 8k NO WHEELS.  ANYONE INTERESTED CALL ME 832 228 0230
> 
> 
> ...


already selling? what you do, taco'd the frame?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 04:21 PM~7909804
> *i'm sorry..    didn't mean it that way..    let you have hot pockets whenever you want.  i wont expect azz or anything in return.. i  swear
> *


awwwwwwwww, you got a soft side fatty?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 03:21 PM~7909804
> *i'm sorry..    didn't mean it that way..    let you have hot pockets whenever you want.  i wont expect azz or anything in return.. i  swear
> *


don't let the smile fool ya.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 03:21 PM~7909804
> *i'm sorry..    didn't mean it that way..    let you have hot pockets whenever you want.  i wont expect azz or anything in return.. i  swear
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 15 2007, 04:23 PM~7909818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thik she playing me for my stash of HP's?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 03:23 PM~7909818
> *awwwwwwwww, you got a soft side fatty?
> *


i bring out the best in ppl! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2007, 04:26 PM~7909841
> *i bring out the best in ppl! :biggrin:
> *


aint only thing you bring out..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 15 2007, 03:25 PM~7909826
> *don't let the smile fool ya.....
> *


so true!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2007, 04:21 PM~7909385
> *FOR SALE. 8k NO WHEELS.  ANYONE INTERESTED CALL ME 832 228 0230
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 03:27 PM~7909848
> *aint only think you bring out..
> *


 :0 :roflmao:

ok im outta here. later ppls. :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 04:30 PM~7909862
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


get out.. we dont take kindly to your type around here. 


and take hrny with you..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HI HNYSEXYBRNEYE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:32 PM~7909874
> *get out.. we dont take kindly to  your type around here.
> and take hrny with you..
> *


WHY IS IT CUZ IM NOT AN ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET FAT BOY??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 04:33 PM~7909886
> *WHY IS IT CUZ IM NOT AN ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET FAT BOY??
> *


exactly


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 04:33 PM~7909886
> *WHY IS IT CUZ IM NOT AN ALL YOU CAN EAT BUFFET FAT BOY??
> *


maybe its cause your canadian and an asshole LOL


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 06:06 PM~7910114
> *maybe its cause your canadian and an asshole LOL
> *


YOU KNOW YOU MAY BE FUCKIN RIGHT ABOUT THAT ,THAT MIGHT BE SOMETHING I SHOULD LOOK INTO :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:00 PM~7910081
> *
> *


why you down? cause everbody else has a low.. and you dont? even tiny egg roll got a low, and you dont.. sad aint it..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 05:10 PM~7910147
> *YOU KNOW YOU MAY BE FUCKIN  RIGHT ABOUT THAT ,THAT MIGHT BE SOMETHING I SHOULD LOOK INTO :cheesy:
> *


List before I die # 3 "meet a canadian asshole" check! LOL :roflmao: 

Im an asian asshole, nice to meet you.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 04:26 PM~7909833
> *fk u *


Hey calm down chief. Join 24hr fitness, they got a special right now.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 06:11 PM~7910163
> *List before I die # 3 "meet a canadian asshole" check! LOL  :roflmao:
> 
> Im an asian asshole, nice to meet you.
> *


HAHA KOOL WED BE FUCKIN SHIT UP ALL OVERAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 05:13 PM~7910175
> *Hey calm down chief. Join 24hr fitness, they got a special right now.
> *


i said i dont wanna join any club.. ya heard?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:15 PM~7910182
> *i said i dont wanna join any club..  ya heard?
> *


I paid 60 bucks to join instead of $250 that I spent last time. Try it, so there wont be any "pancake neck" jokes.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 05:15 PM~7910181
> *HAHA KOOL WED BE FUCKIN SHIT UP ALL OVERAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:11 PM~7910162
> *why you down?    cause everbody else has a low.. and you dont?    even tiny egg roll got a low, and you dont..      sad aint it..
> *


you got a low? thought you had stocks on rims. show me the lifted low you got.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 06:15 PM~7910182
> *i said i dont wanna join any club..  ya heard?
> *


WELL U BETTER JOIN CUZ I HEAR YOUR CHOLESTEROL SHOOTING THREW THE ROOF??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:11 PM~7910162
> *why you down?    cause everbody else has a low.. and you dont?    even tiny egg roll got a low, and you dont..      sad aint it..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: technically you dont have a low riding on chinaz with no juice.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 05:18 PM~7910197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  technically you dont have a low riding on chinaz with no juice.
> *


That's what i thought.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:18 PM~7910200
> *That's what i thought.
> *


with bubbly tires. I might add


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WAJAHAHAHAHAHA FATGUYONCHINANOJUICEOWNED


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 15 2007, 05:18 PM~7910195
> *WELL U BETTER JOIN CUZ I HEAR YOUR CHOLESTEROL SHOOTING THREW THE ROOF??
> *


shit, so is mine but I say fuck it. Imma die happy eatin fried chicken.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 05:19 PM~7910204
> *with bubbly tires. I might add
> *


at least i don't got bubblies on the malibu. true i refuse to cut the malibu and the '85 regal but got another '87 regal coming in soon which i'll have boiler cutting up since i already have a mint regal.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I got a few sets of Ds if you tired of riding on chinaz Danny.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:20 PM~7910217
> *at least i don't got bubblies on the malibu.  true i refuse to cut the malibu and the '85 regal but got another '87 regal coming in soon which i'll have boiler cutting up since i already have a mint regal.
> *


you aint doing nothing.. never did finish mazteca..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:20 PM~7910217
> *at least i don't got bubblies on the malibu.  true i refuse to cut the malibu and the '85 regal but got another '87 regal coming in soon which i'll have boiler cutting up since i already have a mint regal.
> *


wouldve put some 13s on my caddy but its my daily. thats why I bagged it and it fuckin sucks. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:17 PM~7910192
> *you got a low?  thought you had stocks on rims.  show me the lifted low you got.
> *


thats in the works.. and unlike you.. i finish what i get started. reminds me.. how's mazteca coming along?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:22 PM~7910228
> *you aint doing nothing..  never did finish mazteca..
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:22 PM~7910228
> *you aint doing nothing..  never did finish mazteca..
> *


you want to take a trip and see what's been done to it? you need to watch your sugar before you croak and never get to lift your capala.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 05:21 PM~7910223
> *I got a few sets of Ds if you tired of riding on chinaz Danny.
> *


i like chinaz.. cause they were probably laced up by one of your kids.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:24 PM~7910241
> *i like chinaz.. cause they were probably laced up by one of your kids.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they probably were, so be careful, they might fall apart!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:23 PM~7910239
> *you want to take a trip and see what's been done to it?  you need to watch your sugar before you croak and never get to lift your capala.
> *


capala is a daily.. its as done as its getting. and no thanks.. dont wanna see mazteca.. or wait.. maybe i wouldnt see it anyway.. thru all the clouds!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:23 PM~7910237
> *thats in the works..  and unlike you..  i finish what i get started.  reminds me.. how's mazteca coming along?
> *


finished with the paint, bringing it home to pull out the engine, then take off the frame to wrap. sorry gordis if i don't match $ for $ against you, i got a house note to pay, do contract work at home and got adult responsibilities compared to your 1 bedroom lifestyle.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:26 PM~7910255
> *capala is a daily..   its as done as its getting.       and no thanks..  dont wanna see mazteca..  or wait.. maybe i wouldnt see it anyway..  thru all the clouds!!       :roflmao:
> *


at least you'd see the clouds since you've probably haven't seen your dick since jr high school


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:26 PM~7910256
> *finished with the paint, bringing it home to pull out the engine, then take off the frame to wrap.  sorry gordis if i don't match $ for $ against you, i got a house note to pay, do contract work at home and got adult responsibilities compared to your 1 bedroom lifestyle.
> *


holy crap


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 05:25 PM~7910251
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  they probably were, so be careful, they might fall apart!
> *


ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:27 PM~7910263
> *at least you'd see the clouds since you've probably haven't seen your dick since high school
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fucked up, went too far on that one. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:26 PM~7910256
> *finished with the paint, bringing it home to pull out the engine, then take off the frame to wrap.   sorry gordis if i don't match $ for $ against you, i got a house note to pay, do contract work at home and got adult responsibilities compared to your 1 bedroom lifestyle.
> *


and when its all done.. its still just a shyty mini truck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:30 PM~7910283
> *and when its all done.. its still just a shyt mini truck.
> *


don't bother me none.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 14 2007, 07:54 PM~7903054
> *wanna see how fast some wets work..
> 
> first you see it..(garage in background)
> ...


must suck knowing the cars are worth more than the crib.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:31 PM~7910284
> *don't bother me none.
> *


sure seems to bother you, when other people are trying to do things though.. talkin shyt behind their back.. bad mouthing peoples work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:35 PM~7910307
> *sure seems to bother you, when other people are trying to  do things though..  talkin shyt behind their back..    bad mouthing peoples work.
> *


this nga, lol. why you bring up the past? the issue between me and sic was dropped and over with, try something new.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:35 PM~7910306
> *must suck knowing the cars are worth more than the crib.
> *


not one of my cars has to be hooked up to a breathalizer.. just to turn on.. i know i drink..but daman... 4 DWI's?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:36 PM~7910317
> *this nga, lol.  why you bring up the past?  the issue between me and sic was dropped and over with, try something new.
> *


you were talkin shyt just today about work he just did on black car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:38 PM~7910326
> *not one of my cars has to be hooked up to a breathalizer.. just to turn on..  i know i drink..but daman...  4 DWI's?
> *


3 and your point? i'll laugh the day your ass gets put up and taken your license away, come on gordito you really think shit like that bothers me? i don't drink anymore and don't care for it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyway.. i'm gettin off work now..


deuce


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i feel like hating .... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:39 PM~7910332
> *you were talkin shyt just today about work he just did on black car.
> *


black car? which one is that? i haven't seen a black car today. stop making up shit dumbass. i wouldn't doubt if you make shit up since you don't have shit to do other than spread rumors.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 03:27 PM~7910263
> *at least you'd see the clouds since you've probably haven't seen your dick since jr high school
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 03:38 PM~7910326
> *not one of my cars has to be hooked up to a breathalizer.. just to turn on..  i know i drink..but daman...  4 DWI's?
> *


low blow... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:39 PM~7910336
> *3 and your point?  i'll laugh the day your ass gets put up and taken your license away, come on gordito you really think shit like that bothers me?  i don't drink anymore and don't care for it.
> *


fool..you the one thats gonna have to be driven around by yo gal.. once you take you next sip. be funny stuff..her driving you around in mazteca.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2007, 05:42 PM~7910367
> *low blow... :0
> *


not really. it's been on and will be on for another 2 years. no worries.   

doubt he could handle 8 years probation or even last that long without violations.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:40 PM~7910343
> *black car?  which one is that?  i haven't seen a black car today.  stop making up shit dumbass.  i wouldn't doubt if you make shit up since you don't have shit to do other than spread rumors.
> *


fk u.. he posted pics just today of some work he did.. dont pretend like you didnt see em.. you with your highest post title azz.. guess its true.. people replace one addiction (booze) for another (layitlow)..how pathetic is that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:43 PM~7910372
> *fool..you the one thats gonna have to be driven around by yo gal..  once you take you next sip.      be funny stuff..her driving you around in mazteca.
> *


what makes you think i'd drink again? been around drunks and even your drunk ass, you didn't see me reach for a beer or even say "man i wish i could have one."


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:45 PM~7910385
> *fk u..  he posted pics just today of some work he did..  dont pretend like you didnt see em..    you with your highest post title azz..  guess its true.. people replace one addiction (booze) for another (layitlow)..how pathetic is that.
> *


those pics of the rear top of a car? looked pretty good, come on danny you are like a kid trying to find shit to get under my skin. you need to realize shit don't bother me unlike you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:45 PM~7910387
> *what makes you think i'd drink again?  been around drunks and even your drunk ass, you didn't see me reach for a beer or even say "man i wish i could have one."
> *


i'm out of here.. you can continue hating while i'm gone. you do it behind peoples backs all day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:50 PM~7910403
> *i'm out of here..    you can continue hating while i'm gone.    you do it behind peoples backs all day.
> *


nga you started talking shit so i wrote shit back, if you can't handle it go to http://www.disney.com/

oh yeah danny, you and me talk religiously. you couldn't handle shit talking that you started way back then with me so why continue? you need attention?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 15 2007, 05:50 PM~7910403
> *you do it behind peoples backs all day.
> *


oh yeah man, i'm just hating 24/7. get the fuck out of here dumbass.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 03:45 PM~7910387
> *what makes you think i'd drink again?  been around drunks and even your drunk ass, you didn't see me reach for a beer or even say "man i wish i could have one."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2007, 05:56 PM~7910440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know people trying to quit always say that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 03:59 PM~7910452
> *you know people trying to quit always say that.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah I saw you sweating and drooling looking a bottle last time.... :biggrin: jk


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2007, 05:03 PM~7910472
> *Yeah I saw you sweating and drooling looking a bottle last time.... :biggrin:  jk
> *



yea too bad it was a bottle of CHROME to make him sweat even more....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2007, 06:03 PM~7910472
> *Yeah I saw you sweating and drooling looking a bottle last time.... :biggrin:  jk
> *


probably the sweat was due to all of us big boys up in that little bar killing the a/c with the quickness. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 15 2007, 06:06 PM~7910485
> *yea too bad it was a bottle of CHROME to make him sweat even more....lol
> *


that did make me sweat i won't lie. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FKN JORGE! LMFAO!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 15 2007, 05:07 PM~7910489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.......right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 15 2007, 06:11 PM~7910519
> *yea no shit, u aint lyin about that, then that drunk ass bump into u....
> *


3 times, homeboy was looking to start shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 15 2007, 06:11 PM~7910519
> *lol.......right
> *












:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 05:15 PM~7910548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 06:15 PM~7910548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 15 2007, 02:50 PM~7909588
> *maybe he eats kitty too.....
> *



kitty es muy bueno....

:cheesy: 

:yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2007, 05:42 PM~7910367
> *low blow... :0
> *


***** said blow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 15 2007, 08:33 PM~7911485
> *kitty es muy bueno....
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


if you when that far i know you gave her a rim job


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow, i missed alot..
so many low blows..

but this is lay it "low"


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2007, 08:13 PM~7911797
> *wow, i missed alot..
> so many low blows..
> 
> ...


you know how that is homie, you witnessed it first hand :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 15 2007, 07:18 PM~7911836
> *you know how that is homie, you witnessed it first hand :yessad:
> *


yea thats true..i always miss the good stuff when im away working..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2007, 07:21 PM~7911870
> *yea thats true..i always miss the good stuff when im away working..
> *


have u ever had a job?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2007, 08:21 PM~7911878
> *have u ever had a job?
> *


i thought hustling was a job :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 15 2007, 07:23 PM~7911896
> *i thought hustling was a job :biggrin:
> *


good point


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 15 2007, 07:21 PM~7911878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no tax return, thats all..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2007, 07:27 PM~7911935
> *ive had plenty..worked as a industrial storage rack installer, i worked at texas pipe,with da *******...work with dannys mom,and hny,
> 
> no tax return, thats all..
> *


you used to be a pipe fitter?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2007, 07:29 PM~7911946
> *you used to be a pipe fitter?
> *


nope.. went to school for that tho..

at texas pipe i was pipe roller...and order puller..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

damn, i missed ww7


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 09:34 PM~7911996
> *damn, i missed ww7
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 09:35 PM~7912001
> *:biggrin:
> *


you okay, shiiiit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2007, 09:37 PM~7912013
> *you okay, shiiiit
> *


yeah, finishing up a project at home and about shutdown.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## ASALTA_CULOS (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea so..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 04:07 PM~7910489
> *probably the sweat was due to all of us big boys up in that little bar killing the a/c with the quickness.  LOL
> *


they closed down that bar..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: 

Deadline is the 25th not the 20th....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

good morning, nother day at the office


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 07:21 AM~7914146
> *good morning, nother day at the office
> *


sleeping is hard work huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 07:47 AM~7914210
> *sleeping is hard work huh?
> *


and you know this


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

eatin some toast for breakfast and fuckin with dis computer


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I see Danny's attack was on new meat yesterday!! I guess he was upset I was here to fk wit.... Too many fkn low blows!!!! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 08:22 AM~7914323
> *I see Danny's attack was on new meat yesterday!! I guess he was upset I was here to fk wit.... Too many fkn low blows!!!! :uh:
> *


god damn Blitzkrieg!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:23 AM~7914329
> *god damn Blitzkrieg !
> *


Oh yeah, its German for "lightning war". They used the term to describe the air battles durring ww2.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 16 2007, 08:22 AM~7914323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stupid.shows how much you know.. thought asians were smart. 

A defensive maneuver which is used to put pressure on the quarterback. Blitzes are utilized by linebackers or secondary players in an effort to sack the quarterback.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum a lot went down in here. 

yall fools crack me up! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 08:37 AM~7914370
> *dayum a lot went down in here.
> 
> yall fools crack me up! :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 08:37 AM~7914370
> *dayum a lot went down in here.
> 
> yall fools crack me up! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: @ the both of you!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 08:43 AM~7914397
> *:roflmao: @ the both of you!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 15 2007, 04:27 PM~7910263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 


man i missed a lot of hatin yesterday........ya'll ****** is crazy....... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

oh shit.....i just saw that danny was holdin a broom in that pic.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:35 AM~7914366
> *relax..  only fk wif you cause it cracks me up..    you actually a pretty cool white boy.  i guess.
> stupid.shows how much you know.. thought asians were smart.
> 
> A defensive maneuver which is used to put pressure on the quarterback. Blitzes are utilized by linebackers or secondary players in an effort to sack the quarterback.*


I was about to call you a moron, but you already proved it for me. thanx for making my day a lil easier.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:56 AM~7914455
> *I was about to call you a moron, but you already proved it for me. thanx for making my day a lil easier.
> *


well, i was being funny.. i thought. :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:57 AM~7914458
> *well, i was being funny.. i thought.    :dunno:
> *


sorry, cant detect sarcasim here on the world wide internet. and I figured that already.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:59 AM~7914468
> *sorry, cant detect sarcasim here on the world wide internet. and I figured that already.
> *


damn expressionless internet


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:00 AM~7914475
> *damn expressionless internet
> *


that is why we got smiles :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 09:02 AM~7914481
> *
> *


see, judging by his "smile", I know that this particular person is unhappy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 09:04 AM~7914490
> *see, judging by his "smile", I know that this particular person is unhappy.
> *


he still holding grudge cause you stole away his sanch, with your casanova moves


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:07 AM~7914503
> *he still holding grudge cause you stole away his sanch, with your casanova moves
> *


I thought he was sad cause he lives in NC, it sucks out there. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 09:08 AM~7914510
> *I thought he was sad cause he lives in NC, it sucks out there.  :dunno:
> *


he was heart broken and had to move away. least thats way i remember it going down.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:07 AM~7914503
> *he still holding grudge cause you stole away his sanch, with your casanova moves
> *


:ugh: lies....all lies!!! :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:04 AM~7914490
> *see, judging by his "smile", I know that this particular person is unhappy.
> *



he's "missin his baby".......as selena used to sing....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:35 AM~7914366
> *relax..   only fk wif you cause it cracks me up..     you actually a pretty cool white boy.   i guess.
> *


:happysad:




























:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 06:23 PM~7910239
> *you want to take a trip and see what's been done to it?  you need to watch your sugar before you croak and never get to lift your capala.
> *


wahahahaha tell that buffet swallower was supahahahah


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:23 AM~7914589
> *:ugh: lies....all lies!!! :roflmao:
> *


basically she is saying im lame. :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 09:26 AM~7914609
> *wahahahaha tell that buffet swallower was supahahahah
> *


whats going on "maple suckin, hocky slapping, free health care having, canadian"? aye


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 09:29 AM~7914633
> *basically she is saying im lame.  :happysad:
> *


I say it all the time! since when do you care???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:29 AM~7914633
> *basically she is saying im lame.  :happysad:
> *



it's cause you aren't the editor/photographer/owner of a popular magazine......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 09:31 AM~7914653
> *I say it all the time! since when do you care???
> *


it hurted my feelings is all.  When anyone of yall other "fuck sticks" say it, I dont give a shit. Fuck stick. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 09:32 AM~7914662
> *it's cause you aren't the editor/photographer/owner of a popular magazine......
> *


I didnt get that one :dunno: not kidding, I really didnt get that one, please elaborate.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 08:24 AM~7914592
> *he's "missin his baby".......as selena used to sing....
> *


:ugh: :nono:

:roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 06:53 AM~7914442
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


hry you guys ...hoe do you put a picture in the post????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:29 AM~7914633
> *basically she is saying im lame.  :happysad:
> *


youre cool. :happysad:

:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 09:32 AM~7914662
> *it's cause you aren't the editor/photographer/owner of a popular magazine......
> *


you forgot to mention he big pimpin in the ford focus SS..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 08:32 AM~7914662
> *it's cause you aren't the editor/photographer/owner of a popular magazine......
> *


i was promised a mag cover shoot. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:35 AM~7914688
> *youre cool. :happysad:
> 
> :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


i detected the sarcasim in that one


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 07:35 AM~7914683
> *hry you guys ...hoe do you put a picture in the post????
> *


sorry ...how do you put a picture inside the page????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 09:34 AM~7914680
> *I didnt get that one  :dunno: not kidding, I really didnt get that one, please elaborate.
> *


go here and start reading.. we'll wait for you to catch up..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=138906


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:34 AM~7914680
> *I didnt get that one  :dunno: not kidding, I really didnt get that one, please elaborate.
> *



sixfoSS owns SPOKES AND JUICE........you may not have heard of it since they put out only 2 issues......haha.....but it was a good magazine while it lasted....


hrny was an up and coming model.....or so he says..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:37 AM~7914697
> *i detected the sarcasim in that one
> *


not at all.... :happysad:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 07:37 AM~7914700
> *sorry ...how do you put a picture inside the page????
> *


hello...anybody there????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 09:34 AM~7914680
> *I didnt get that one  :dunno: not kidding, I really didnt get that one, please elaborate.
> *


SPOKESNJUICEOWNED NEWB :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:37 AM~7914695
> *i was promised a mag cover shoot. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


thats all it took?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 08:35 AM~7914683
> *hry you guys ...hoe do you put a picture in the post????
> *



chinese? :dunno: 

if so......herro ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 08:38 AM~7914707
> *sixfoSS owns SPOKES AND JUICE........you may not have heard of it since they put out only 2 issues......haha.....but it was a good magazine while it lasted....
> hrny was an up and coming model.....or so he says..... :biggrin:
> *


or so i was told! :ugh:

all lies. :tears:

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:37 AM~7914701
> *go here and start reading.. we'll wait for you to catch up..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=138906
> *


Okay, Ill catch up with you guys in 2011


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 07:38 AM~7914709
> *hello...anybody there????
> *


thanks...you guys are mean!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7914723
> *Okay, Ill catch up with you guys in 2011
> *


probably would take that long.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:38 AM~7914714
> *thats all it took?
> *


:0 yea thats all it took. :ugh: :roflmao: 


yall are fools! its still hillarious all this started cause i rode up there with him to the picnic. imagine danny if i would of taken you up on your offer... :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7914721
> *or so i was told! :ugh:
> 
> all lies. :tears:
> ...


they all tell lies for azz.. except me.. i just say "gonna let me hit or what?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 08:40 AM~7914725
> *thanks...you guys are mean!!!!
> *


you have to upload the pictures on another site like photobucket or tinypic etc.

then copy and paste the


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 07:39 AM~7914717
> *chinese? :dunno:
> 
> if so......herro ...... :biggrin:
> *


i'm not chinese..i just type too faST...HOW DO YOU GO BACK AND EDIT????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 08:41 AM~7914736
> *:0 yea thats all it took. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> yall are fools! its still hillarious all this started cause i rode up there with him to the picnic. imagine danny if i would of taken you up on your offer... :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *



only difference is that you would of had wine coolers to drink at the picnic..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:41 AM~7914736
> *:0 yea thats all it took. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> yall are fools! its still hillarious all this started cause i rode up there with him to the picnic. imagine danny if i would of taken you up on your offer... :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


difference is, if you went with me.. we'd have fk'd.. and everthing said would be true.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:31 AM~7914645
> *whats going on "maple suckin, hocky slapping, free health care having, canadian"? aye
> *


NOT MUCH MY HOP SING AMERICAN OIL SIFFINER :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 09:39 AM~7914717
> *chinese? :dunno:
> 
> if so......herro ...... :biggrin:
> *


english: "La la"

chinese: "rah rah"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:42 AM~7914749
> *they all tell lies for azz.. except me.. i just say "gonna let me hit or what?"
> *


now you tell me. :tears: :roflmao: 

shit...i already know how guys are. i aint dumb.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:42 AM~7914751
> *you have to upload the pictures on another site like photobucket or tinypic etc.
> 
> then copy and paste the tag. :)
> ...


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 07:42 AM~7914751
> *you have to upload the pictures on another site like photobucket or tinypic etc.
> 
> then copy and paste the tag. :)
> [/b][/quote]THANKS ..YOUR NICE....YOUA A GIRL???? :)*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:43 AM~7914762
> *english: "La la"
> 
> chinese: "rah rah"
> *



sum ting wong??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 08:42 AM~7914756
> *only difference is that you would of had wine coolers to drink at the picnic..... :biggrin:
> *


true that! dayum i missed out. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 09:43 AM~7914761
> *NOT MUCH MY HOP SING AMERICAN  OIL SIFFINER :biggrin:
> *



Thats "Shattner stealing Mexico touchers" to you buddy


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 07:43 AM~7914765
> *o' helpful azz
> *


YOUR A PLYER HATER!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:43 AM~7914764
> *now you tell me. :tears:  :roflmao:
> 
> shit...i already know how guys are. i aint dumb.
> *


thats why you turned me down huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:43 AM~7914760
> *difference is, if you went with me..  we'd have fk'd..    and everthing said would be true.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanks for clearing that up!!! :roflmao: 


but i thought i wasnt your type. :ugh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:44 AM~7914775
> *Thats "Shattner stealing Mexico touchers" to you buddy
> *


HAHA NO PROBLEM MADAMME BUTTER FLY WOK USING MOFOKKERAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:40 AM~7914725
> *thanks...you guys are mean!!!!
> *


we are all "Big meanies" especially that asshole Canadian. Ha, thats an oxymoron, like "biggie smalls", 'Jumbo Shrimp".


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:46 AM~7914791
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thanks for clearing that up!!! :roflmao:
> ...


well, didnt know that til i met you. but still woulda hit it. aint like you ugly or anything.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 08:43 AM~7914761
> *NOT MUCH MY HOP SING AMERICAN  OIL SIFFINER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

whats up mayhem! i see you made your way up in here... :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:43 AM~7914765
> *o' helpful azz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 07:46 AM~7914795
> *we are all "Big meanies" especially that asshole Canadian. Ha, thats an oxymoron, like "biggie smalls", 'Jumbo Shrimp".
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:45 AM~7914779
> *YOUR A PLYER HATER!!!
> *


welcome to the houston forum. he a 400lbs pile of asshole.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 08:44 AM~7914768
> *THANKS ..YOUR NICE....YOUA A GIRL????
> *


youre welcome. and yes im a female.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 08:44 AM~7914768
> *THANKS ..YOUR NICE....YOUA A GIRL????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:47 AM~7914810
> *:dunno:
> *


Canadians are naturally nice, this guy snuck in from Queens, NY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:45 AM~7914782
> *thats why you turned me down huh?
> *


  :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 08:46 AM~7914794
> *HAHA NO PROBLEM MADAMME BUTTER FLY WOK USING MOFOKKERAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i liked that movie!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

whats a plyer hater? 


i got nothing against plyers


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 07:48 AM~7914818
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


VERY FUNNY HOMEBOY :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:48 AM~7914817
> *youre welcome. and yes im a female.
> *


uh oh.. home wrecka up to no good, as usual.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR+May 16 2007, 08:45 AM~7914779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:46 AM~7914800
> *well, didnt know that til i met you.    but still woulda hit it.    aint like you ugly or anything.
> *


thanks....i think. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 07:49 AM~7914829
> *whats a plyer hater?
> i got nothing against plyers
> 
> ...


YOU SOUND LIKE A ASSHOLE!!!! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 09:48 AM~7914811
> *welcome to the houston forum. he a 400lbs pile of asshole.
> *


one stinky fundio!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:50 AM~7914836
> *uh oh.. home wrecka up to no good, as usual.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i dont wreck home fool!!! thats your sancho ass messing up happy homes for a piece of ass. :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 09:44 AM~7914773
> *sum ting wong??
> *


"no wong, get out mah stor"!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 08:48 AM~7914817
> *youre welcome. and yes im a female.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:51 AM~7914846
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A ASSHOLE!!!! :angry:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:52 AM~7914849
> *"no wong, get out mah stor"!!!
> *


hurdy up an buy.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:52 AM~7914848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i dont wreck home fool!!! thats your sancho ass messing up happy homes for a piece of ass. :nono:
> *


what did i say before? if a married brawd wanna fk wif me, something really fk'd up in that home way before i get in the picture.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 08:50 AM~7914838
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dayum it my fkin co-workers are lookin at me all crazy cause im laughing my ass off starring at a comp. :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:51 AM~7914846
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A ASSHOLE!!!! :angry:
> *


Im even a bigger asshole (not literally cause he is gi-normus) <see what I mean :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 08:52 AM~7914850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now i gotta ask for a pic. :ugh:

:roflmao: 

hes probably young.... :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

i'm out of here...i'm not even from tx...i just went in here because it was at the top of the page....for the girl ...thanks...you other dic's are *******!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 09:51 AM~7914847
> *one stinky fundio!
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: like "fromunda" cheese


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:53 AM~7914861
> *what did i say before?  if a married brawd wanna fk wif me, something really fk'd up in that home way before i get in the picture.
> *


great way to justify your actions.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:53 AM~7914862
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dayum it my fkin co-workers are lookin at me all crazy cause im laughing my ass off starring at a comp.  :roflmao:
> *


you gonna get canned


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 08:54 AM~7914877
> *i'm out of here...i'm not even from tx...i just went in here because it was at the top of the page....for the girl ...thanks...you other dic's are *******!!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:54 AM~7914869
> *now i gotta ask for a pic. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


no im young


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR+May 16 2007, 09:54 AM~7914877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:54 AM~7914877
> *i'm out of here...i'm not even from tx...i just went in here because it was at the top of the page....for the girl ...thanks...you other dic's are *******!!!!
> *


and he rides off on his big wheel. Shoulda went to the "Canadian forum". Is it something we said? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:55 AM~7914884
> *you gonna get canned
> *


  

would suck esp since we just got our bonus and i got a raise too.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 16 2007, 10:46 AM~7914801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 07:56 AM~7914895
> *:guns:
> :biggrin:
> *


yea right!!!...you a little kid..with a water gun ...i got the real thang.....test me punk!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 08:55 AM~7914887
> *no im young
> *


oh yea! i forgot. :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 10:58 AM~7914908
> *yea right!!!...you a little kid..with a water gun ...i got the real thang.....test me punk!!!
> *


WAHAHAHAHA HES NOT TALKING ABOUT DILDOS U DUMMY ITS GUNS??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mannn.. just went to break room for coffee.. big o' 38dd type chic was askin me if her blouse was "too see thru".. said.."naw.. its just right" 


matter of fact..imma go get digits.. be back in a few..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 08:57 AM~7914902
> *YES TO SEE YOU :biggrin:
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  

what?? i did like that movie. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:58 AM~7914908
> *yea right!!!...you a little kid..with a water gun ...i got the real thang.....test me punk!!!
> *


yeah.. i'm lil kid.. never even had a gun. i'm trippin.. sorry. :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:59 AM~7914920
> *mannn.. just went to break room for coffee.. big o' 38dd type chic was askin me if her blouse was "too see thru"..   said.."naw..  its just right"
> matter of fact..imma go get digits.. be back in a few..
> *


YOU AINT GETTING SHIT BOZO SIT BACK AT YO DESK YOU PENCIL PUSHER?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 08:01 AM~7914937
> *yeah.. i'm lil kid.. never even had a gun.    i'm trippin..    sorry.  :uh:
> *


ok i'm sorry too that was mean ...you kool!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:58 AM~7914908
> *yea right!!!...you a little kid..with a water gun ...i got the real thang.....test me punk!!!
> *


Ha ha ha, calm down chief, no need to take the internet seriously. Oh, and I prob own more guns than you cause im a violent like Wayne Brady. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:59 AM~7914920
> *mannn.. just went to break room for coffee.. big o' 38dd type chic was askin me if her blouse was "too see thru"..  said.."naw..  its just right"
> matter of fact..imma go get digits.. be back in a few..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 10:01 AM~7914941
> *YOU AINT GETTING SHIT  BOZO SIT BACK AT YO DESK YOU PENCIL PUSHER?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 9 2007, 12:58 PM~7867809
> *THE WEATHER LOOKS LIKE IT WON'T BE GOOD THIS SUNDAY .... SUNDAY IS ALSO MOTHER'S DAY ... SO WE WILL BE RESCHEDULING THIS FOR THE FOLLOWING WEEK ... HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE ON THE 20TH ...
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't forget about this sunday. For donations the paypal is [email protected]


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 10:02 AM~7914946
> *ok i'm sorry too that was mean ...you kool!
> *


yo newbs, think about it, when have you eva met a 400lbs kid?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

DENA!!! what be the damn nizzle?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:58 AM~7914908
> *yea right!!!...you a little kid..with a water gun ...i got the real thang.....test me punk!!!
> *


we got enough hatin here :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@May 16 2007, 10:06 AM~7914973
> *Don't forget about this sunday.
> *


Won't be able to go.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 16 2007, 08:07 AM~7914503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesnt suck, thats why I moved up here...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:59 AM~7914920
> *mannn.. just went to break room for coffee.. big o' 38dd type chic was askin me if her blouse was "too see thru"..  said.."naw..  its just right"
> matter of fact..imma go get digits.. be back in a few..
> *


This foo gonna find out if she right or left handed depending on which side of his face hurts.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 10:09 AM~7915005
> *yeah... <sarcasm>
> Doesnt suck, thats why I moved up here...
> *


on my next road trip can i crash at your place?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@May 16 2007, 10:06 AM~7914973
> *Don't forget about this sunday.
> *


count me in.. don't come up and say hi though, dont even like yo azz.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318+May 16 2007, 10:06 AM~7914973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuts up!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:10 AM~7915007
> *This foo gonna find out if she right or left handed depending on which side of his face hurts.
> *


talked to her for lil while.. we going for drinks after work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:16 AM~7915056
> *talked to her for lil while..  we going for drinks after work.
> *


pimp.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 07:38 AM~7914707
> *sixfoSS owns SPOKES AND JUICE........you may not have heard of it since they put out only 2 issues......haha.....but it was a good magazine while it lasted....
> hrny was an up and coming model.....or so he says..... :biggrin:
> *


yea, bitch owes me a layout.. he promised me one..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 16 2007, 10:22 AM~7915089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he promised alot of things.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 10:24 AM~7915098
> *yea, bitch owes me a layout.. he promised me one..
> *


Dont feel bad I was promised the cover by one of his flikka snappaz :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 09:24 AM~7915098
> *yea, bitch owes me a layout.. he promised me one..
> *



I gots your layout right here...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 16 2007, 08:37 AM~7914695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 09:30 AM~7915136
> *Dont feel bad I was promised the cover by one of his flikka snappaz :angry:
> *



trouble makers thats all... 


:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 16 2007, 08:25 AM~7915108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post it..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 10:37 AM~7915198
> *his dick in yo mouth.
> post it..
> *


aye darkness was that a 2dr caprice you posted? Looks pretty good! keep it up man


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats one of the reasons I stopped printing it... too many cry babies... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and haterzzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 16 2007, 08:40 AM~7915209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i didnt cry.. i just stole signs from the photo shoot area..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 10:40 AM~7915211
> *thats one of the reasons I stopped printing it... too many cry babies...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and haterzzzzzzz
> *


I never even got one issue.... But I was promised :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 10:40 AM~7915211
> *thats one of the reasons I stopped printing it... too many cry babies...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and haterzzzzzzz
> *


never even heard of it.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2007, 03:40 PM~7910343
> *black car?  which one is that?  i haven't seen a black car today.  stop making up shit dumbass.  i wouldn't doubt if you make shit up since you don't have shit to do other than spread rumors.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 10:42 AM~7915217
> *yes it was. thanks u very much...
> ill be doing another one thins weekend.. but i aint sayin whos..
> lol i didnt cry.. i just stole signs from the photo shoot area..
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 09:42 AM~7915219
> *I never even got one issue.... But I was promised :angry:  :angry:
> *



 

Juan has a stack of copies, ask him for one.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 10:42 AM~7915219
> *I never even got one issue.... But I was promised :angry:  :angry:
> *


got an extra issue of the 1st. gave the other to shortdog. said "wtf is this?" guess he never saw the mag before.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 09:37 AM~7915198
> *his dick in yo mouth.
> post it..
> *



Ill post the lay out but we didnt have the text since someone I wont mention never got around to it....


plus that model was not up to par.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 10:45 AM~7915245
> *Ill post the lay out but we didnt have the text since someone I wont mention never got around to it.... plus that model was not up to par.
> *


chismelows?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:48 AM~7915260
> *chismelows?
> *



already.com

or might of been Provok.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 09:12 AM~7915030
> *on my next road trip can i crash at your place?
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

memories


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 08:50 AM~7915278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's funny...are you a dj?...like in records and things?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 16 2007, 09:25 AM~7915108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR+May 16 2007, 08:54 AM~7914877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 08:45 AM~7915245
> *Ill post the lay out but we didnt have the text since someone I wont mention never got around to it....
> plus that model was not up to par.
> *


lol yea.. she had a nice body, but face was kind of :uh:
didnt she take some topless pics..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 09:33 AM~7915164
> *
> :ugh:
> *


your time has passed. no more of that.... :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 10:52 AM~7915286
> *mest up
> *


that could have been one of your models


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:54 AM~7915300
> *:cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



dont laugh... you got everything I promised you and more...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 10:55 AM~7915313
> *your time has passed. no more of that.... :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 09:50 AM~7915278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i would be in a wheelchair cause of back problems if those things were real.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 09:54 AM~7915310
> *lol yea.. she had a nice body, but face was kind of :uh:
> didnt she take some topless pics..
> *




yup, John has them...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 10:56 AM~7915318
> *dont laugh... you got everything I promised you and more...
> *


ride to bryan tx and plate of bbq? you big spender


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 08:54 AM~7915303
> *pussy
> :angry:
> 
> ...


hey chump...no one calls me a pussy....your an ass=hole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 10:57 AM~7915325
> *yup, John has them...
> *


probably sticky by now then


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:57 AM~7915328
> *ride to bryan tx and plate of bbq?    you big spender
> *




 




<sarcasm again>


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 09:56 AM~7915318
> *dont laugh... you got everything I promised you and more...
> *


:0 i have no idea what youre talkin bout.... :ugh:

all lies...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:57 AM~7915329
> *hey chump...no one calls me a pussy....your an ass=hole
> *



thems fightin werds in Bryan TX


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:57 AM~7915328
> *ride to bryan tx and plate of bbq?    you big spender
> *


told you i expect nothing but the best and i have high standards. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 09:24 AM~7915098
> *yea, bitch owes me a layout.. he promised me one..
> *













like this???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 10:58 AM~7915340
> *:0 i have no idea what youre talkin bout.... :ugh:
> 
> all lies...
> ...


sure.. we can go back to when you first schemed on wreckin his home.. i remember that.. you were like "your wife is pretty" :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:59 AM~7915352
> *sure.. we can go back to when you first schemed on wreckin his home.. i remember that.. you were like "your wife is pretty"  :uh:
> *


she is pretty! ill still say that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 10:59 AM~7915346
> *told you i expect nothing but the best and i have high standards. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 08:59 AM~7915344
> *thems fightin werds in Bryan TX
> *


i'm not afraid of any punk.......i used to box for the army...back in the day.....few years ago..... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+May 16 2007, 08:57 AM~7915325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could of atleast posted the original..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 09:59 AM~7915350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 09:57 AM~7915329
> *hey chump...no one calls me a pussy....your an ass=hole
> *


 :uh: 

ASSHOLE BY NATURE........pussy.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:00 AM~7915362
> *she is pretty! ill still say that.
> *


yeah.. someone should post up her pic again.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 10:01 AM~7915370
> *:uh:
> 
> ASSHOLE BY NATURE........pussy.... :biggrin:
> *


oh no


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:50 AM~7915278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the other one was better :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:00 AM~7915364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh and did i mention i like tall guys.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 10:00 AM~7915365
> *i'm not afraid of any punk.......i used to box for the army...back in the day.....few years ago..... :cheesy:
> *



what did you box? the equipment? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 11:00 AM~7915365
> *i'm not afraid of any punk.......i used to box for the army...back in the day.....few years ago..... :cheesy:
> *


i was kill'n iraqi's with my bear hands in GULF WAR I


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 11:01 AM~7915379
> *the other one was better :cheesy:
> *


which one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:01 AM~7915381
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> oh and did i mention i like tall guys....  :biggrin:
> *


umm.. sixfoss aint but like 5'2"


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 09:02 AM~7915384
> *what did you box? the equipment?  :biggrin:
> *


i could knock you out like i did 13 other fools!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 10:00 AM~7915365
> *i'm not afraid of any punk.......i used to box for the army...back in the day.....few years ago..... :cheesy:
> *


pics? :ugh:

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:01 AM~7915373
> *yeah..  someone should post up her pic again.
> *


x2


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 09:02 AM~7915388
> *i was kill'n iraqi's with my bear hands in GULF WAR I
> 
> 
> *


that's not funny.....my homies are fighting over there


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 10:01 AM~7915379
> *the other one was better :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: which one?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 10:03 AM~7915396
> *i could knock you out like i did 13 other fools!
> *


 :uh: ...i'll run you over with my lac bish.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 11:05 AM~7915404
> *that's not funny.....my homies are fighting over there
> *


no, your homies are getting killed over there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:03 AM~7915394
> *umm..  sixfoss aint but like 5'2"
> *


exactly.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 10:05 AM~7915410
> *:uh: ...i'll run you over with my lac bish.... :biggrin:
> *


true bryan tx style. :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 10:54 AM~7915303
> *
> :angry:  fkn john
> 
> *


nope the other guy


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 09:05 AM~7915410
> *:uh: ...i'll run you over with my lac bish.... :biggrin:
> *


you mean that bucket...that frankinstein car put together.from parts from the junkyard?....please....spare me :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7915422
> *true bryan tx style.  :roflmao:
> *


buncha gangstas over there.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7915429
> *you mean that bucket...that frankinstein car put together.from parts from the junkyard?....please....spare me :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7915429
> *you mean that bucket...that frankinstein car put together.from parts from the junkyard?....please....spare me :angry:
> *


DAMN! :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 11:07 AM~7915429
> *you mean that bucket...that frankinstein car put together.from parts from the junkyard?....please....spare me :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dis newbie got some spark.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:07 AM~7915422
> *true bryan tx style.  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: .......you single???? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 16 2007, 11:03 AM~7915393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The butt nekked one with the mambo bewbs :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:06 AM~7915415
> *exactly.
> *


6' :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 08:59 AM~7915350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i13.tinypic.com/2e4ar09.jpg


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 11:09 AM~7915453
> *:angry: .......you single???? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "wanna share from my juice box"? LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 11:10 AM~7915457
> *The butt nekked one with the mambo bewbs :cheesy:
> *


i don't remember that one :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 10:07 AM~7915429
> *you mean that bucket...that frankinstein car put together.from parts from the junkyard?....please....spare me :angry:
> *


dayum it!! i think he finally got the hang of things in here! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 09:09 AM~7915452
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dis newbie got some spark.
> *


it aint a noob..
ip check..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:07 AM~7915430
> *buncha gangstas over there.
> *


yes. i was scared i was gonna get jacked when we were there. hno:

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 11:10 AM~7915457
> *The butt nekked one with the mambo bewbs :cheesy:
> *


pics, so you can refresh all our memories


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 10:09 AM~7915453
> *:angry: .......you single???? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

the real question is...are you married?? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:12 AM~7915477
> *yes. i was scared i was gonna get jacked when we were there. hno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


by lil kids on the train?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:11 AM~7915469
> *dayum it!! i think he finally got the hang of things in here!  :roflmao:
> *


been around, just different screen name.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 10:10 AM~7915457
> *The butt nekked one with the mambo bewbs :cheesy:
> *


dont think i saw that one. :ugh: :roflmao: 

i thought you were talkin bout the one of me holdin up a pair of chonies. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:14 AM~7915499
> *dont think i saw that one. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> 
> i thought you were talkin bout the one of me holdin up a pair of chonies. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


Pics plz :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 11:11 AM~7915468
> *i don't remember that one  :dunno:
> *


the one where shes standing in front of a grassy nowl or some shit....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:10 AM~7915458
> *6'  :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:14 AM~7915499
> *dont think i saw that one. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> 
> i thought you were talkin bout the one of me holdin up a pair of chonies. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


or the one infront of the caprice


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 10:07 AM~7915429
> *you mean that bucket...that frankinstein car put together.from parts from the junkyard?....please....spare me :angry:
> *



you still a pussy.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:13 AM~7915488
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> the real question is...are you married?? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 ain't like it matters to you..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:13 AM~7915490
> *by lil kids on the train?
> *


yes! oh that lil boy in his escalade.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:15 AM~7915508
> *:yes:
> *


Im 6'4'' when Im around my friends. they like to "imbelish" on their own height cause they short.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:15 AM~7915508
> *:yes:
> *


5'8" ?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 11:15 AM~7915510
> *you still a pussy.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:14 AM~7915497
> *been around, just different screen name.
> *


hm...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 11:16 AM~7915529
> *5'8" ?
> *


horizontally LOL fat ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 10:15 AM~7915506
> *the one where shes standing in front of a grassy nowl or some shit....
> *


 :roflmao: 

i really dont remember seeing that one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:16 AM~7915525
> *yes! oh that lil boy in his escalade.
> *


oh yeah.. he was rollin thru bangin trunk, honkin horn.. telling folks to clear out da way. he a real gangsta!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:15 AM~7915518
> *:0  ain't like it matters to you..
> *


 :0 :angel: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 11:18 AM~7915539
> *horizontally LOL fat ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


stupid.. i am 5'8".. dont be mad cause i'm usually foot taller then any asian i ever seen.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:18 AM~7915542
> *oh yeah..  he was rollin thru bangin trunk, honkin horn..    telling folks to clear out da way.  he a real gangsta!!
> *


i didnt wanna say anything but he was trying to holla. :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 11:19 AM~7915548
> *stupid.. i am 5'8".. dont be mad cause i'm usually foot taller then any asian i ever seen.
> *


im 6' asshole, Im the shortest in my family. all are 6'2, 6'6'', 6'7'', 6'11''. all my cousins are over 6'2''.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:16 AM~7915526
> *Im 6'4'' when Im around my friends. they like to "imbelish" on their own height cause they short.
> *


brian are all your friends tall??? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:19 AM~7915555
> *i didnt wanna say anything but he was trying to holla. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn.. bet he woulda whooped sixfoSS too.. if he tried to block.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:15 AM~7915509
> *or the one infront of the caprice
> *


which one?

i rememeber the virgin mary toast or some shit. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:18 AM~7915541
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i really dont remember seeing that one.
> *


I Do!!!  :wow: :tongue: :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 11:20 AM~7915560
> *im 6' asshole, Im the shortest in my family. all are 6'2, 6'6'', 6'7'', 6'11''. all my cousins are over 6'2''.
> *


sureee..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:19 AM~7915555
> *i didnt wanna say anything but he was trying to holla. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn newbie, so uh, what are you doing the rest of your life. LOL :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:21 AM~7915571
> *which one?
> 
> i rememeber the virgin mary toast or some shit.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the one where you were standing infront of the caprice that i have. you were 'shopped in a red skimpy outfit.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 11:21 AM~7915575
> *sureee..
> *


yall mexicans are bout the same height tho.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:20 AM~7915568
> *damn..  bet he woulda whooped sixfoSS too.. if he tried to block.
> *


 :yes: thats why i always kept my distance from ellie to keep him safe. cause im such a nice person like that. :biggrin: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 10:21 AM~7915574
> *I Do!!!   :wow:  :tongue:  :happysad:
> *


obviously! :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:20 AM~7915565
> *brian are all your friends tall??? :ugh:
> *


sorry im not into orgy's :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:20 AM~7915565
> *brian are all your friends tall??? :ugh:
> *


just me and oscar 6'3''. we his only friends.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:22 AM~7915584
> *:yes: thats why i always kept my distance from ellie to keep him safe. cause im such a nice person like that. :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


yeah. protect the lil guy huh. you'r so nice.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 10:24 AM~7915594
> *sorry im not into orgy's :biggrin:
> *


  thats too bad. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:26 AM~7915622
> * thats too bad. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


holy crap :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 16 2007, 11:21 AM~7915575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: who said you'er my friend??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 11:27 AM~7915631
> *his sister is tall too :0
> 
> 
> ...


dude, that hurted


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:24 AM~7915596
> *just me and oscar 6'3''. we his only friends.
> *


not what i heard. :ugh:

and i thought you werent his friend anyways...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 11:27 AM~7915627
> *holy crap  :wow:
> *


x2!!!! :0 
























  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 16 2007, 10:20 AM~7915560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cochina


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:26 AM~7915618
> *yeah.  protect the lil guy huh.  you'r so nice.
> *


yes...i am soo nice! :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:28 AM~7915639
> *not what i heard. :ugh:
> 
> and i thought you werent his friend anyways...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:28 AM~7915639
> *not what i heard. :ugh:
> 
> and i thought you werent his friend anyways...
> *


what eva, when them foolz tried to rob my quicky mart and shot me 4 times, Brian was there when i came outta the coma.  Fuck you Brian, asshole ate my hospital puddin :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:27 AM~7915628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yea that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 10:28 AM~7915641
> *x2!!!! :0
> :biggrin:
> *


:angel: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 11:29 AM~7915649
> *YAO
> *


my tall azz cousin never seen a bball :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:30 AM~7915659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yea that one.  :biggrin:
> *


BEETCH! a mod must be in here, deleted the big scotty/dena/monica pic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 16 2007, 11:27 AM~7915628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leave my honey out of this.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 10:29 AM~7915649
> *cochina
> *


 :uh: ive already said it....im not a blonde and never will be. 


:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:31 AM~7915670
> *my tall azz cousin never seen a bball  :uh:
> *


bet he's seen a rice ball...... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:30 AM~7915656
> *what eva, when them foolz tried to rob my quicky mart and shot me 4 times, Brian was there when i came outta the coma.    Fuck you Brian, asshole ate my hospital puddin :angry:
> *


touching story.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 11:32 AM~7915682
> *bet he's seen a rice ball...... :cheesy:
> *


plenty of those delicious mutha fuckers. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 11:30 AM~7915656
> *what eva, when them foolz tried to rob my quicky mart and shot me 4 times, Brian was there when i came outta the coma.    Fuck you Brian, asshole ate my hospital puddin :angry:
> *


lol :angel: 
















WAIT A MIN I JUST SAW BEWBAGE AND NOW THEY GONE :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:32 AM~7915676
> *BEETCH!  a mod must be in here, deleted the big scotty/dena/monica pic
> *


post it again! i missed it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 11:33 AM~7915692
> *lol :angel:
> WAIT A MIN I JUST SAW BEWBAGE AND NOW THEY GONE :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:33 AM~7915688
> *touching story.
> *


foo bought me some flowers and a teddy bear all teary eyed.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:33 AM~7915689
> *plenty of those delicious mutha fuckers.  :cheesy:
> *



damn....now i'm hungry for a chinese buffet.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:32 AM~7915678
> *leave my honey out of this.
> *


you mean your snowbunny. :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:33 AM~7915699
> *post it again! i missed it!
> *


http://i1.tinypic.com/5zlx4z8.jpg


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 11:34 AM~7915714
> *damn....now i'm hungry for a chinese buffet.....
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 10:34 AM~7915714
> *damn....now i'm hungry for a chinese buffet.....
> *


x2 im always up for chinese. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 11:34 AM~7915706
> *x2
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:35 AM~7915727
> *x2 im always up for chinese. :cheesy:
> *


i can believe that. fker is sprung


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:35 AM~7915727
> *x2 im always up for chinese. :cheesy:
> *


im right here


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:34 AM~7915716
> *http://i1.tinypic.com/5zlx4z8.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

do you still have the og pics from that night. if so send'em to me plz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:34 AM~7915716
> *http://i1.tinypic.com/5zlx4z8.jpg
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:36 AM~7915741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> do you still have the og pics from that night. if so send'em to me plz!!! :biggrin:
> *


still got them. dumb question though


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:35 AM~7915734
> *i can believe that.  fker is sprung
> *


 :0  :angel: :biggrin: 

i gotz skillz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 11:34 AM~7915716
> *http://i1.tinypic.com/5zlx4z8.jpg
> *


ha ha ha ha I opend it and my boss was right there. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thanx asshole, imma box my shit cause imma about to get canned.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:35 AM~7915739
> *im right here
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 11:35 AM~7915739
> *im right here
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:37 AM~7915749
> *still got them.  dumb question though
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:35 AM~7915734
> *i can believe that.  fker is sprung
> *


on his eggroll


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:38 AM~7915766
> *
> *


i got tons of pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 10:37 AM~7915761
> *:uh:
> *


skillz....  :roflmao: j.k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok im going to lunch. be back later.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 10:37 AM~7915754
> *ha ha ha ha I opend it and my boss was right there.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thanx asshole, imma box my shit cause imma about to get canned.
> *




get the doggstar to help you....he used to box in the army.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 11:39 AM~7915780
> *get the doggstar to help you....he used to box in the army.... :biggrin:
> *


bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaa ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:39 AM~7915775
> *i got tons of pics  :biggrin:
> *


hey...didnt you have some from your 35mm camera that you were suppose to get developed and scanned... :ugh:

i forgot where they were taken since its been so long.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:41 AM~7915796
> *hey...didnt you have some from your 35mm camera that you were suppose to get developed and scanned... :ugh:
> 
> i forgot where they were taken since its been so long.
> *


bring me back something


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:41 AM~7915796
> *hey...didnt you have some from your 35mm camera that you were suppose to get developed and scanned... :ugh:
> 
> i forgot where they were taken since its been so long.
> *


They were developed way back then. got a new computer along with a scanner. will do soon and send them to you and dena.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

and complete silence.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 10:01 AM~7915381
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> oh and did i mention i like tall guys....  :biggrin:
> *



ok.


you mean taller than you? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 11:50 AM~7915869
> *They were developed way back then.  got a new computer along with a scanner.  will do soon and send them to ONLY you and dena.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2007, 12:01 PM~7915947
> *  :biggrin:
> *


lets go crusin, just bought me a honda :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 12:05 PM~7915969
> *lets go crusin, just bought me a honda  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 12:07 PM~7915984
> *:uh:
> *


gas at $3 a gallon shiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 09:34 AM~7915716
> *http://i1.tinypic.com/5zlx4z8.jpg
> *


hahahahahahahhah
:roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:37 AM~7915752
> *:0   :angel: :biggrin:
> 
> i gotz skillz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh:
> ...


boy do i know.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 12:10 PM~7915992
> *gas at $3 a gallon shiiiiiiiiit
> *


no shit, i'm about to quit this job and get one closer to home.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gas price is due to unexpected plant problems in middle east, issues should be resolved within two weeks and prices should be back down to $2.50 or so then. watch CNN poo-toes


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 10:19 AM~7916076
> *gas price is due to unexpected plant problems in middle east, issues should be resolved within two weeks and prices should be back down to $2.50 or so then.    watch CNN poo-toes
> *


bullshit.
they're just trying to keep people from bitching so much


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 16 2007, 12:20 PM~7916080
> *bullshit.
> they're just trying to keep people from bitching so much
> *


whether it goes up or down, i'm tired of spending an hour to get to the office and an hour + back home. got 2 interviews coming up and will skip this joint. i spend $100 every week on gas alone and the bastards here don't give me fuel expense checks anymore.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 12:19 PM~7916076
> *gas price is due to unexpected plant problems in middle east, issues should be resolved within two weeks and prices should be back down to $2.50 or so then.    watch CNN poo-toes
> *


damn, and I just bought another honda


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 16 2007, 12:11 PM~7916007
> *boy do i know.
> *


holy crap


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 12:19 PM~7916076
> *gas price is due to unexpected plant problems in middle east, issues should be resolved within two weeks and prices should be back down to $2.50 or so then.    watch CNN poo-toes
> *


all bull shit the oil companys lost billions on may 2 when Cezar Chavez took over all the oil feilds in his country, equipment and all :uh: thats why they taxing us!!! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 12:29 PM~7916146
> *all bull shit the oil companys lost billions on may 2 when Cezar Chavez took over all the oil feilds in his country, equipment and all :uh:
> *


cezar chavez? how did a boxer take over oil?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 12:34 PM~7916168
> *cezar chavez?  how did a boxer take over oil?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 12:39 PM~7916210
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 12:40 PM~7916220
> *:dunno:
> *


The Venezuelan president.... Hugo? What do I jnow Ima white boy :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 12:42 PM~7916235
> *The Venezuelan president.... Hugo? What do I jnow Ima white boy :biggrin:
> *


the one that hates america?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 11:52 AM~7916326
> *the one that hates america?
> *


every country hates america......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 12:56 PM~7916362
> *every country hates america......
> *


they jealous cause we bawlin and bombing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 12:56 PM~7916362
> *every country hates america......
> *


they hatin cause we roll wif da dooz open mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 12:59 PM~7916385
> *they jealous cause we bawlin and bombing
> *


your people would know about gettin bombed by america..huh black rain?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Song dedication hour-

To Hny....

by: Hall/Oates

She'll only come out at night
The lean and hungry type
Nothing is new, I've seen her here before
Watching and waiting
She's sitting with you but her eyes are on the door
So many have paid to see 
What you think you're getting for free
The woman is wild, a she-cat tamed by the purr of a Jaguar
Money's the matter
If you're in it for love you ain't gonna get too far

Oh here she comes
Watch out boy she'll chew you up
Oh here she comes
She's a maneater
Oh here she comes
Watch out boy she'll chew you up
Oh here she comes
She's a maneater

I wouldn't if I were you
I know what she can do
She's deadly man, and she could really rip your world apart
Mind over matter
The beauty is there but a beast is in the heart

Oh here she comes
Watch out boy she'll chew you up
Oh here she comes
She's a maneater 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 01:04 PM~7916430
> *Song dedication hour-
> 
> To Hny....
> ...


thats some goooood shyt right thur!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 01:03 PM~7916425
> *your people would know about gettin bombed by america..huh black rain?
> *


dis foo in the wrong continent again.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 01:04 PM~7916430
> *Song dedication hour-
> 
> To Hny....
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+May 16 2007, 01:04 PM~7916430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know u wanna sing along.. so stfu


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 01:07 PM~7916459
> *dis foo in the wrong continent again.
> *


hes his own continent!! PancakeLand!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 01:07 PM~7916459
> *dis foo in the wrong continent again.
> *


shhh.. flashback!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 01:08 PM~7916469
> *hes his own continent!! PancakeLand!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 12:08 PM~7916469
> *hes his own continent!! PancakeLand!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 12:08 PM~7916469
> *hes his own continent!! PancakeLand!
> *


lol whats the capitol? syrupville?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2007, 12:10 PM~7916490
> *lol whats the capitol? syrupville?
> *



butter is a major export.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2007, 01:10 PM~7916490
> *lol whats the capitol? syrupville?
> *


hardy har har. fk'r.. shave your neck and then come talk.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 16 2007, 01:12 PM~7916503
> *butter is a major export.....
> *


lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2007, 01:10 PM~7916490
> *lol whats the capitol? syrupville?
> *


NeckCity!  All the woman that live there have flapjacks


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 01:12 PM~7916512
> *lol
> *


turn that foo into a soap makin factory. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 01:12 PM~7916507
> *hard har har.    fk'r..  shave your neck and then come talk.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OWNED!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 01:13 PM~7916514
> *NeckCity!  All the woman that live there have flapjacks
> *


LOL


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 10:24 AM~7916102
> *whether it goes up or down, i'm tired of spending an hour to get to the office and an hour + back home.  got 2 interviews coming up and will skip this joint.  i spend $100 every week on gas alone and the bastards here don't give me fuel expense checks anymore.
> *


me too.
an hour away at least.
i hate phx traffic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 16 2007, 01:15 PM~7916535
> *me too.
> an hour away at least.
> i hate phx traffic
> *


yeah.. you lucky though, u should try traffic in a big city..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 11:16 AM~7916544
> *yeah.. you lucky though, u should try traffic in a big city..
> *


houstone?
at least you have more freeways then here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 16 2007, 01:19 PM~7916564
> *houstone?
> at least you have more freeways then here.
> *


they dont help much. half em usually under construction at any one time.. other half need repairs cause of when oil tanker wrenched into em.

ask liv4lacs about all that..he knows.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 11:21 AM~7916583
> *they dont help much.  half em usually under construction at any one time..  other half need repairs cause of when oil tanker wrenched into em.
> 
> ask liv4lacs about all that..he knows.
> *


he knows about running an oil tanker into a freeway??? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 16 2007, 01:29 PM~7916637
> *he knows about running an oil tanker into a freeway???  :0
> *


he works in the road construction industry, he's the white guy that sits in the truck with the clip board and laptop while mexicans do all the work.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 01:38 PM~7916676
> *he works  in the road construction industry,  he's the white guy that sits in the truck with the clip board and laptop while mexicans do all the work.
> *


precisely


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 01:38 PM~7916682
> *precisely
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 02:12 PM~7916507
> *hardy har har.    fk'r..  shave your neck and then come talk.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 01:44 PM~7916711
> *:uh:
> 
> *


you know it asswad!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 11:01 AM~7915945
> *ok.
> you mean taller than you? :biggrin:
> *


yea...like 6 footers.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 01:50 PM~7916757
> *yea...like 6 footers.
> *


right here. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 16 2007, 11:11 AM~7916007
> *boy do i know.
> *


:twak: :buttkick:

you dont no nothing!!! :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 12:12 PM~7916507
> *hardy har har.    fk'r..  shave your neck and then come talk.
> *


lol this dude here trying to talk.......he got more hair than bigfoot....and thats just talking about what he has on his knuckles


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 12:04 PM~7916430
> *Song dedication hour-
> 
> To Hny....
> ...


:ugh: wtf??? :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 12:51 PM~7916764
> *right here.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 16 2007, 12:44 PM~7916719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2007, 12:06 PM~7916449
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


house of pies?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 11:24 AM~7916102
> *whether it goes up or down, i'm tired of spending an hour to get to the office and an hour + back home.  got 2 interviews coming up and will skip this joint.  i spend $100 every week on gas alone and the bastards here don't give me fuel expense checks anymore.
> *



I get off at 3:30, home by 3:45....  I put gas in the Focus SS once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/329727842.html :roflmao: :roflmao: @ this guy and what he says about who he bought it from!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:50 AM~7916757
> *yea...like 6 footers.
> *


im 6'3, with a big tree


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 12:01 PM~7916828
> *house of pies?
> *


tuna sandwich/fries or chicken fried steak :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 12:50 PM~7916757
> *yea...like 6 footers.
> *



oh... got ya!


 

:biggrin: 




















:loco:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got bored.. did another one.. for sale..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 12:05 PM~7916853
> *oh... got ya!
> 
> 
> ...


where my layout.. post it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 01:07 PM~7916865
> *where my layout.. post it
> *




in about an hour.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2007, 01:04 PM~7916845
> *im 6'3, with a big tree
> *


pics? :ugh: 


no wait. nevermind...i remember.  :ugh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


JUST KIDDIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2007, 01:04 PM~7916843
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/329727842.html :roflmao:  :roflmao: @ this guy and what he says about who he bought it from!
> *


Ha!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2007, 01:05 PM~7916851
> *tuna sandwich/fries or chicken fried steak  :biggrin:
> *


yup.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 12:08 PM~7916873
> *pics? :ugh:
> no wait. nevermind...i remember.  :ugh: :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST KIDDIN'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:
> *


well, i do have pics


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 01:05 PM~7916853
> *oh... got ya!
> 
> 
> ...


yea. youre a lil too short.  

but we can still be friends....right? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 01:06 PM~7916857
> *got bored.. did another one.. for sale..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2007, 01:10 PM~7916887
> *well, i do have pics
> *


pm sent.  

:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 01:02 PM~7916833
> *I get off at 3:30, home by 3:45....   I put gas in the Focus SS once every 2 weeks.
> *


 :uh: nothin but trees.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 12:13 PM~7916909
> *pm sent.
> 
> :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


come may 19th, and u can see


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2007, 01:15 PM~7916918
> *come may 19th, and u can see
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up dena, july is comin up fast.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 12:08 PM~7916870
> *in about an hour.
> *


lazy no good son of a ________?
(fill in blank)


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2007, 02:23 PM~7916968
> *what up dena, july is comin up fast.
> *


yup ... what's wrong ... you getting scared??!! why you selling the stinkin' lincoln?!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 09:12 AM~7915476
> *it aint a noob..
> ip check..
> *


noob.....that's a new person?....ip check ...??????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2007, 12:26 PM~7916986
> *yup ... what's wrong ... you getting scared??!!  why you selling the stinkin' lincoln?!!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


NAH ACTUALLY IM GONNA KEEP IT TIL AFTER JULY THEN SELL IT AND GET A RAG, SINCE PEOPLE SAID I COULDNT DO BOTH, THE HOUSE AND THE RAG.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 09:13 AM~7915488
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> the real question is...are you married?? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


you first..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 02:01 PM~7916828
> *house of pies?
> *


heard its called "House Of Guys", that explains why lone star likes the place. 



> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 02:06 PM~7916857
> *got bored.. did another one.. for sale..
> 
> 
> ...


$ shipped?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 16 2007, 02:29 PM~7917005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2007, 01:54 PM~7916784
> *lol this dude here trying to talk.......he got more hair than bigfoot....and thats just  talking about what he has on his knuckles
> *


fool, i know you aint talkin about being hairy, you so hairy, bigfoot took a picture of you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 16 2007, 12:36 PM~7917048
> *:werd:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2007, 01:54 PM~7916784
> *lol this dude here trying to talk.......he got more hair than bigfoot....and thats just  talking about what he has on his knuckles
> *


you so hairy, when you were born you gave your mom carpet burns.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2007, 02:38 PM~7917064
> *:uh:
> *


ah poo-toe.. scoop me up 2nite.. we got work to do.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2007, 02:38 PM~7917064
> *:uh:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 11:53 AM~7916778
> *:twak: :buttkick:
> 
> you dont no nothing!!! :roflmao:
> *


not yet. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 16 2007, 02:55 PM~7917168
> *not yet.  :0
> *


you should romance her.. she likes that. and when you take her out.. take her to a kareoke place. that'll get her nips hard 4 sure.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 01:12 PM~7916895
> *yea. youre a lil too short.
> 
> but we can still be friends....right? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@May 16 2007, 01:30 PM~7917014
> *you first..... :biggrin:
> *


no...im not married. :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 02:15 PM~7917313
> *no...im not married. :angel:
> *



man eater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 01:33 PM~7917034
> *heard its called "House Of Guys", that explains why lone star likes the place.
> $ shipped?
> *


thats explains why i like that place soo much! :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 03:16 PM~7917329
> *thats explains why i like that place soo much! :cheesy: :roflmao:
> *


you like gay guys? odd.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 16 2007, 01:55 PM~7917168
> *not yet.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

crazy ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 01:58 PM~7917189
> *you should romance her.. she likes that.    and when you take her out.. take her to a kareoke place.  that'll get her nips hard 4 sure.
> *


:buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 02:16 PM~7917325
> *man eater
> *


:nono: 

lies...all lies.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 02:17 PM~7917337
> *you like gay guys?  odd.
> *


they are good to go shoppin with. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 03:23 PM~7917373
> *they are good to go shoppin with. :cheesy:
> *


i do all my shopping at rim ships and ebay.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 02:33 PM~7917034
> *heard its called "House Of Guys", that explains why lone star likes the place.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=338638&st=60

foo talking about kicking kids in the mouth, and he admited he a bitch. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 03:34 PM~7917439
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=338638&st=60
> 
> foo talking about kicking kids in the mouth, and he admited he a bitch. LOL
> *


i'd kick his kids in the mouth too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 02:34 PM~7917439
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=338638&st=60
> 
> foo talking about kicking kids in the mouth, and he admited he a bitch. LOL
> *


what a punk ass biatch.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 03:43 PM~7917494
> *i'd kick his kids in the mouth too.
> *


all this "kid kickin in tha mouf" aint cool :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 03:45 PM~7917508
> *what a punk ass biatch.
> *


I just love it when you get mad. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 03:47 PM~7917523
> *I just love it when you get mad. LOL
> *


 :loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 03:48 PM~7917533
> *:loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 16 2007, 02:47 PM~7917523
> *I just love it when you get mad. LOL
> *


just dont let me get mad at you cause thats a different story.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 03:50 PM~7917548
> *just dont let me get mad at you cause thats a different story.
> *


ggggggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 02:48 PM~7917533
> *:loco:
> *


i agree.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 03:50 PM~7917548
> *just dont let me get mad at you cause thats a different story.
> *


LIES.. you too nice, thats why u aint my type.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 03:05 PM~7917637
> *LIES.. you too nice,  thats why u aint my type.
> *


ill let you keep believing that. :biggrin: 

dont let the smile fool ya....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 04:12 PM~7917691
> *ill let you keep believing that.  :biggrin:
> 
> dont let the smile fool ya....
> *


stfu.. you are too nice.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 03:13 PM~7917697
> *stfu.. you are too nice.
> *


 :uh: ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you don't even know what mean is, til you see me wasted off whole bottle of rum.. telling pizza guy imma choke em cuase he was 20 minutes late. they'll never deliver to lone star's house again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thats not mean! thats just being a straight up trouble maker!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 04:22 PM~7917757
> *thats not mean! thats just being a straight up trouble maker!
> *


same thing... besides it was more like an hour late actually.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 03:23 PM~7917762
> *same thing...  besides it was more like an hour late actually.
> *


im sure everyone was really hungry.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 04:31 PM~7917801
> *im sure everyone was really hungry.
> *


yeah.. starving.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 03:32 PM~7917807
> *yeah..  starving.
> *



hungry bastaaad....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Homer Pimpson, *MR.64wagon* 


everybody shhhhhhhhh.. pretend he aint here...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 16 2007, 01:15 PM~7916916
> *:uh: nothin but trees.
> *



and thats bad because....?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 16 2007, 12:58 PM~7917189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 16 2007, 05:10 PM~7918060
> *ok.
> 
> i will take her out for $2 you call its at a karaoke bar.
> ...


you gonna make her fall in love with that romance.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 03:13 PM~7918079
> *you gonna make her fall in love with that romance.
> *


uffin:
i know that's gonna work.

now just gotta get out to houston


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 05:43 PM~7918974
> *huh?
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 16 2007, 08:36 PM~7919335
> *x2
> *


x3.1


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 07:38 PM~7919348
> *x3.1
> *



tambien.mx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 08:49 PM~7919439
> *tambien.mx
> *


orale.org


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2007, 07:50 PM~7919443
> *orale.org
> *



puropedo.com/all/dayerrday.php


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt for the night hoes.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2007, 07:53 PM~7919470
> *ttt for the night hoes.
> 
> 
> ...



looked for your layout couldnt find it mayne!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sureeee you did..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hey latin, how bout you stop im'n me pics of your lunch after its been cycled through your digestive system :angry:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 16 2007, 09:35 PM~7919777
> *hey latin, how bout you stop im'n me pics of your lunch after its been cycled through your digestive system :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I thought you texted me for a pudding pic :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 16 2007, 07:35 PM~7919777
> *hey latin, how bout you stop im'n me pics of your lunch after its been cycled through your digestive system :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: same here , this pinche latin must b really proud about his shit :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 16 2007, 10:22 PM~7920109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: same here , this pinche latin must b really proud about his shit :twak:  :twak:
> *


i didn't send you none fool, said i didn't want to torture you. LMFAO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey, we need to reinforce the floorboards on your Monte before you hit the switch and rip right through them! - Brown Society


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

another day at the office :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 08:05 AM~7922055
> *another day at the office  :angry:
> *


x2

Im in the med center today


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 16 2007, 04:08 PM~7918053
> *and thats bad because....?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 16 2007, 04:13 PM~7918079
> *you gonna make her fall in love with that romance.
> *


im already lookin up airfare... :ugh:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 17 2007, 07:57 AM~7922307
> *:uh:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 17 2007, 08:26 AM~7922142
> *x2
> 
> Im in the med center today
> *


cool, score me some drugs.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 09:07 AM~7922367
> *cool, score me some drugs.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

today is gonna be a waste of a day. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 17 2007, 09:10 AM~7922380
> *:uh:
> *


yay or nay?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 17 2007, 08:58 AM~7922314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WORD?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 09:27 AM~7922460
> *:uh:
> HOLY CRAP
> WORD?
> *


holy crap, its begun.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 08:27 AM~7922460
> *:uh:
> HOLY CRAP
> WORD?
> *


oh no.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 08:33 AM~7922487
> *holy crap, its begun.
> *


 hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 17 2007, 09:46 AM~7922554
> *oh no.
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

There's still plenty of pre-registration space available!! And now you can register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


















ALSO PM US FOR HOLIDAY INN DISCOUNTED RATES....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 17 2007, 09:46 AM~7922554
> *oh no.
> *


oh hells to the yah.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know someone that'll come haul away garage worth of crap of my sidewalk, cheap?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 10:59 AM~7922979
> *anybody know someone that'll come haul away garage worth of crap of my sidewalk, cheap?
> *


city should do it for free.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:01 AM~7922995
> *city should do it for free.
> *


they said they dont pick up more then 4 cubic yards, and they do not pick up construction or remodeling type materials.. such a big pile of crap on sidewalk, can't even see my house.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 11:04 AM~7923013
> *they said they dont pick up more then 4 cubic yards, and they do not pick up construction or remodeling type materials..
> *


bull shit, they some lazy mofos. I remember the pyle me and my pops left infront of my house. You couldnt even see my house. they picked that mutha fucker up, and fucked up my lawn in the process (I think on purpose :angry: ).


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:06 AM~7923022
> *bull shit, they some lazy mofos. I remember the pyle me and my pops left infront of my house. You couldnt even see my house. they picked that mutha fucker up, and fucked up my lawn in the process (I think on purpose :angry: ).
> *


its cause you asian.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 11:04 AM~7923013
> *they said they dont pick up more then 4 cubic yards, and they do not pick up construction or remodeling type materials..    such a big pile of crap in sidewalk, can't even see my house.
> *


they will prob mistake your house for the pile of shit and take that away. LOL so move the trash as far away from your house as possible.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:07 AM~7923038
> *they will prob mistake your house for the pile of shit and take that away. LOL so move the trash as far away from your house as possible.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:07 AM~7923038
> *they will prob mistake your house for the pile of shit and take that away. LOL so move the trash as far away from your house as possible.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 11:06 AM~7923033
> *its cause you asian.
> *


my pops was like "move godamn trash black man"!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:08 AM~7923045
> *my pops was like "move godamn trash black man"!!!!
> *


well, i wasn't home at the time.. otherwise i'd have just paid em off..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 11:10 AM~7923053
> *well, i wasn't home at the time..  otherwise i'd have just paid em off..
> *


no need, its a free service, unless you live in Brians rich ass neighborhood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:08 AM~7923045
> *my pops was like "move godamn trash black man"!!!!
> *


they probably thought your pops was gonna bust out with some kung fu type shyt and fk em up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:13 AM~7923068
> *no need, its a free service, unless you live in Brians rich ass neighborhood
> *


you don't get it..they were there.. said they wouldn't take it.. i called the city to b1tch..and they said they would send em back out next day.. next day, they didnt show..i call and they said no building materials, and only 4 cubic yards.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe i'll set that b1tch on fire..and see how fast the city responds.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 11:15 AM~7923079
> *you don't get it..they were there.. said they wouldn't take it.. i called the city to b1tch..and they said they would send em back out next day.. next day, they didnt show..i call and they said no building materials, and only 4 cubic yards.
> *


they lying, damn "heavy trash" is every first trash p/u of the month.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up ngaz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 17 2007, 11:25 AM~7923167
> *what up ngaz
> *


yo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:13 AM~7923068
> *no need, its a free service, unless you live in Brians rich ass neighborhood
> *


 :uh: 





I take all my big trash to oscars on the last friday of the month. they pick up anything as high as you can stack it!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 17 2007, 11:38 AM~7923264
> *:uh:
> I take all my big trash to oscars on the last friday of the month. they pick up anything as high as you can stack it!!
> *


$$$$$$$$


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:44 AM~7923301
> *$$$$$$$$
> *


%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 17 2007, 11:55 AM~7923393
> *%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 11:16 AM~7923090
> *maybe i'll set that b1tch on fire..and see how fast the city responds.
> *


they gonna respond by quadruple cuffing your fat ass. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 10:07 AM~7923038
> *they will prob mistake your house for the pile of shit and take that away. LOL so move the trash as far away from your house as possible.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

just make a couple different piles.....or cut some of it up and stick it in the trash can.....and the neighbors cans too......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 11:18 AM~7923113
> *they lying, damn "heavy trash" is every first trash p/u of the month.
> *


i know.. that was the heavy trash people. they so full of shyt.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2007, 12:07 PM~7923485
> *just make a couple different piles.....or cut some of it up and stick it in the trash can.....and the neighbors cans too......
> *


cans? fool..this is a whole garage worth of stuff.. i mean not just stuff from inside.. i mean..the roof, beams, walls,shingles.. .. tore it all down. and aint like i live in the country like you, where i could just throw a bon fire.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 12:10 PM~7923504
> *cans?  fool..this is a whole garage worth of stuff.. i mean not just stuff from inside.. i mean..the roof, beams, walls,shingles.. ..    tore it all down.  and aint like i live in the country like you, where i could just throw a bon fire.
> *


should have hired those paisas that teardown and haul off that shit for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2007, 12:12 PM~7923519
> *should have hired those paisas that teardown and haul off that shit for you.
> *


supposidly they coming back friday to haul it out..but i'm gonna makes plans if they dont.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 11:10 AM~7923504
> *cans?  fool..this is a whole garage worth of stuff.. i mean not just stuff from inside.. i mean..the roof, beams, walls,shingles.. ..    tore it all down.  and aint like i live in the country like you, where i could just throw a bon fire.
> *



but i bet you wish you could...... :biggrin: 

get you a trailer and hire some mojo's to load the shit up and haul it off.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2007, 12:12 PM~7923519
> *should have hired those paisas that teardown and haul off that shit for you.
> *


  that's how it works


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2007, 10:14 AM~7923533
> *but i bet you wish you could...... :biggrin:
> 
> get you a trailer and hire some mojo's to load the shit up and haul it off.....
> *



He gonna end up paying regardless..... Motherland homies are getting smart and business like and won't do any labor for less than $50 each... 

better off contracting his local crack addict to do it for some cheese burgers..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@May 17 2007, 12:19 PM~7923564
> *He gonna end up paying regardless.....  Motherland homies are getting smart and business like and won't do any labor for less than $50 each...
> 
> better off contracting his local crack addict to do it for some cheese burgers..
> *


let em fight over a 20 rock.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 17 2007, 12:14 PM~7923533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better yet.. hide a rock in the mess and tell em "now, go!"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dang. this topic is slow today. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 17 2007, 01:20 PM~7923957
> *dang. this topic is slow today. :thumbsdown:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7922891


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

since this is the houston lows topic.. ill post my hooptie..
im a go wash the candy paint :uh:










thanks for the spinners fat bastard.. i had to get another one.. so they all matchin now..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 12:56 PM~7924215
> *since this is the houston lows topic.. ill post my hooptie..
> im a go wash the candy paint :uh:
> 
> ...




what color yandy?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 01:56 PM~7924215
> *since this is the houston lows topic.. ill post my hooptie..
> im a go wash the candy paint :uh:
> 
> ...


i was gonna buy you another one. saw some at wholesale wheel/tire other day. oh well..  

oh, and welcome to the china club!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+May 17 2007, 12:02 PM~7924267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckkk u.. maybe my china rims will get me some asin chicks.. i heard they like blk dick anyways..

i wont be keeping these chinas for long anyways..ya know i gotta step it up a knotch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:07 PM~7924309
> *lime gold..
> fuckkk u.. maybe my china rims will get me some asin chicks.. i heard they like blk dick anyways..
> 
> ...


chinaz are my fav.. ordered some all gold engraved chinaz.. that say "man hold up" on the dish.. should be coming in end of next week.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 12:08 PM~7924324
> *chinaz are my fav..  ordered some all gold engraved chinaz.. that say "man hold up" on the dish..  should be coming in end of next week.
> *


oh u did order em.. i remember when u showed me the pic..them hoes looked tight..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:08 PM~7924324
> *chinaz are my fav..  ordered some all gold engraved chinaz.. that say "man hold up" on the dish..  should be coming in end of next week.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:10 PM~7924334
> *oh u did order em.. i remember when u showed me the pic..them hoes looked tight..
> *


no they didnt.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 12:12 PM~7924349
> *no they didnt.
> *


ok mr.idrivealaccauseiwannabeblack.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 17 2007, 02:10 PM~7924334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

least he aint like rest of the asians..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:14 PM~7924364
> *ok mr.idrivealaccauseiwannabeblack.
> *


Okay then mr. imadumbassputtingthatuglyasspatternbullshitonmyroofcauseiwannabecoollikethepplincaliforniawhensecretlyiknowitlookslikeshit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 02:21 PM~7924401
> *Okay then mr. imadumbassputtingthatuglyasspatternbullshitonmyroofcauseiwannabecoollikethepplincaliforniawhensecretlyiknowitlookslikeshit.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:18 PM~7924387
> *made with real 24k gold, and fo real diamonds.. cause i'm bawlin like dat!!
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhhh I got a turbo charged s14


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 02:23 PM~7924410
> *I got a turbo charged s14
> *


oh.. then you are asian. who pretends to be a mexican on weekends.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:24 PM~7924413
> *oh.. then you are asian.  who pretends to be a mexican on weekends.
> *


precisley asshole  and you a black with 22''blades on a capala and bubblie ass 185s 14'' on your impala WITH NO HYDRAULICS, and yet you still talk shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 02:25 PM~7924415
> *precisley asshole   and you a black with 22''blades on a capala and bubblie ass 185s 14'' on your impala WITH NO HYDRAULICS, and yet you still talk shit.  :biggrin:
> *


correction..

96 caprice impala clone has 14" chinaz on 185/70r14's (blades were sold for $1600)

68 impala has 14" smurf blue chinaz on 175/75r14's... those will be replaced soon with 13's, because they had lil run in with a curb after i drank too much 1 nite.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:31 PM~7924447
> *correction..
> 
> 96 caprice impala clone  has 14" chinaz on 185/70r14's (blades were sold for $1600)
> ...


you blacker than Wesly Snipes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 02:32 PM~7924453
> *you blacker than Wesly Snipes.
> *


least my eyes open all the way jackie chan


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:31 PM~7924447
> *correction..
> 
> 96 caprice impala clone  has 14" chinaz on 185/70r14's (blades were sold for $1600)
> ...


good for you :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:33 PM~7924460
> *least my eyes open all the way jackie chan
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 12:21 PM~7924401
> *Okay then mr. imadumbassputtingthatuglyasspatternbullshitonmyroofcauseiwannabecoollikethepplincaliforniawhensecretlyiknowitlookslikeshit.
> *


get ya facts straight mr.ithinkiknowitallbutidont,imjustmadcauseimasianandmypeepeeislil..

its not my roof..but the person who owns it wont be happy when they see that..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:35 PM~7924476
> *get ya facts straight mr.ithinkiknowitallbutidont,imjustmadcauseimasianandmypeepeeislil..
> 
> its not my roof..but the person who owns it wont be happy when they see that..
> *


am I hurting your feelings. I dont give a shit. so fuck you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone hear about this explosion in the southwest side of town?

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5313934

Lamar High School, West University Elementary and Rice School are all under a Shelter in Place order due to the transformer fire on the Southwest Freeway.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

come on, hurry up and spell check yourshit and type with 2 fingers. Im waiting.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 12:37 PM~7924488
> *am I hurting your feelings. I dont give a shit. so fuck you.
> *


your a mean lil asian fucker..

no..ok fuck you too..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:40 PM~7924503
> *your a mean lil asian fucker..
> 
> no..ok fuck you too..
> *


took you that long just to type that. ya stupid middle school drop out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 01:40 PM~7924503
> *your a mean lil asian fucker..
> 
> no..ok fuck you too..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 12:41 PM~7924511
> *took you that long just to type that. ya stupid middle school drop out.
> *


yea..im busy talkin to ya moms on myspace..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 02:25 PM~7924415
> *precisley asshole   and you a black with 22''blades on a capala and bubblie ass 185s 14'' on your impala WITH NO HYDRAULICS, and yet you still talk shit.  :biggrin:
> *


you aint got no place to talk..with a cadillac on air bags. pu$$y


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:42 PM~7924517
> *yea..im busy talkin to ya moms on myspace..
> *


good one. musta got that one in elementary.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 12:43 PM~7924527
> *good one. musta got that one in elementary.
> *


hold on,, moms calling..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:42 PM~7924522
> *you aint got no place to talk..with a cadillac on air bags.  pu$$y
> *


I got suspension travel due to bags, you got suspension travel due to fat.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

jus gotta love this topic....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 02:44 PM~7924532
> *I got suspension travel due to bags, you got suspension travel due to fat.
> *


man o man.. you got bags on a lac.. maybe you and liv4lacs can start ya'll own club. slabbedLacs4vida


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:40 PM~7924503
> *your a mean lil asian fucker..
> 
> no..ok fuck you too..
> *


sorry, must have missed a few lessons in anger management. I havent been called lil in years! LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 17 2007, 12:44 PM~7924538
> *jus gotta love this topic....
> *


i love u too :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 12:45 PM~7924546
> *sorry, must have missed a few lessons in anger management. I havent been called lil in years! LOL
> *


if u say so..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 01:45 PM~7924548
> *i love u too :uh:
> *


 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:45 PM~7924542
> *man o man..    you got bags on a lac.. maybe you and liv4lacs can start ya'll own club.    slabbedLacs4vida
> *


now we gettin started on this again. shit LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 17 2007, 12:47 PM~7924562
> *:0    :cheesy:
> *


whatchu been up too..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 02:47 PM~7924563
> *now we gettin started on this again. shit LOL
> *


you wanted to bring up hydroz.. and you got air. foolish move grasshopper


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:50 PM~7924580
> *you wanted to bring up hydroz..  and you got air.  foolish move grasshopper
> *


got something for that ass when the regal done


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:50 PM~7924580
> *you wanted to bring up hydroz..  and you got air.  foolish move grasshopper
> *


and you got stock. point being?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 01:49 PM~7924579
> *whatchu been up too..
> *


jus working since its been a boring day in here.

whatcha up too?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:46 PM~7924553
> *if u say so..
> *


damn I just realized you a lil kid. sorry there lil tykez, and try postin up a avatar with a pic of your car, but if you dont have one, post up pics of the big wheel.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 17 2007, 02:53 PM~7924612
> *jus working since its been a boring day in here.
> 
> whatcha up too?
> *


sorry we weren't entertaining enough for you. o' high maintanance azz


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HATE HATE HATE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 17 2007, 02:53 PM~7924612
> *jus working since its been a boring day in here.
> 
> whatcha up too?
> *


didn't know you like to eat pie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7924660


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 17 2007, 12:53 PM~7924612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if thats what you want to call me..
so be it..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 02:00 PM~7924651
> *sorry we weren't entertaining enough for you.  o' high maintanance azz
> *


:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 03:04 PM~7924672
> *sound like fun..
> im about to go finish a out of state customers bike..im not in the mood to pinstripe today..but i have no choice.
> if thats what you want to call me..
> ...


what are you doing with someone elses car on you avatar, wheres yours?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 12:55 PM~7924627
> *damn I just realized you a lil kid. sorry there lil tykez, and try postin up a avatar with a pic of your car, but if you dont have one, post up pics of the big wheel.
> *


i just posted the elco.. thats mines...

my advitar is a club members car i painted..
heres my big wheel.








and quit editing ya post


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2007, 02:02 PM~7924664
> *didn't know you like to eat pie
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7924660
> *


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 01:05 PM~7924683
> *what are you doing with someone elses car on you avatar, wheres yours?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7924215


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 02:04 PM~7924672
> *sound like fun..
> im about to go finish a out of state customers bike..im not in the mood to pinstripe today..but i have no choice.
> *


post pics of the finished product.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alrighty


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 03:08 PM~7924699
> *i just posted the elco.. thats mines...
> 
> my advitar is a club members car i painted..
> ...


okay okay, get on with it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

god damn tumble weed dead in here.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 16 2007, 07:35 PM~7919777
> *hey latin, how bout you stop im'n me pics of your lunch after its been cycled through your digestive system :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


we were working together and he want to show me but I declined :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 17 2007, 05:55 PM~7925888
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> we were working together and he want to show mw but I  declined :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 17 2007, 12:39 PM~7924495
> *anyone hear about this explosion in the southwest side of town?
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5313934
> ...



my old HS :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for hny.. since she wanted to see.


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

:biggrin: hopper will be hittin da streets soon :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@May 17 2007, 06:46 PM~7927006
> *:biggrin: hopper will be hittin da streets soon :biggrin:
> *


they hatin on ya top mista...

avengemycock or whateva his name is..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what up dawg.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 17 2007, 08:44 PM~7926991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 08:53 PM~7927045
> *they hatin on ya top mista...
> 
> avengemycock or whateva his name is..
> *


calm down kid, I was just playin with you. so stfu.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 17 2007, 07:56 PM~7927367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ,fuck u


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 09:56 PM~7927367
> *nice.  matches top you did on monte.  left over paint?
> :0
> *


 :uh: you get your lil bro to jump in for ya? sissy


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 10:14 PM~7927462
> *left over paint, but the bike was already painted by someone in austin.. just happens to match with the monte colors..
> 
> no ,fuck u
> *


take a childrens advil and chill


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 17 2007, 10:14 PM~7927462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that got nothing to do with me jackie chan


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

these foos on this internet are touchy LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 08:21 PM~7927523
> *cool,  oh.. i checked car and no damage.  just crackhead juice all over hood.
> that got nothing to do with me jackie chan
> *


koo.. less work for me..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo B, I dont need the trailer. My homeboy is borrowing me his.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll ever heard of sniffers, gettin fk'd up on mesquito repelent? mann.. dont wanna know kinda evening i had.. some crackhead over in edgebrook area, got up in my ride and going thru my shyt.. starting whooping that azz.. cops rolled up.. ahhhh.. fk it.. long story short.. fk'n cop owes me a donut for helping his azz get crackhead cuffed up, stupid cop even dropped his cuffs.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 10:29 PM~7927579
> *ya'll ever heard of sniffers, gettin fk'd up on mesquito repelent?  mann..  dont wanna know kinda evening i had..  some crackhead over in edgebrook area,  got up in my ride and going thru my shyt..  starting whooping that azz..  cops rolled up..  ahhhh.. fk it.. long story short..  fk'n cop owes me a donut for helping his azz get crackhead cuffed up,  stupid cop even dropped his cuffs.
> *


bitch, you screamed for help. LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 10:30 PM~7927585
> *bitch, you screamed for help. LOL  :roflmao:
> *


bullshyt.. they were already lookin for him.. something about how he had punched someone at the park nearby.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

at one point cop slammed dude on hood of my car.. i was like "hey..wtf.. watch the hood dammit"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 10:32 PM~7927606
> *at one point cop slammed dude on hood of my car.. i was like "hey..wtf..  watch the hood dammit"
> *


damn that sucks. It dented the hood?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 10:36 PM~7927641
> *damn that sucks. It dented the hood?
> *


naw..just smugged with crackhead sweat. 

oh, and i meant he had bottle of insecticide.. similiar to this.. he was fk'd up on this stuff.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 10:45 PM~7927710
> *naw..just smugged with crackhead sweat.
> 
> oh, and i meant he had bottle of insecticide.. similiar to this.. he was fk'd up on this stuff.
> ...


chu cho?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 10:46 PM~7927714
> *chu cho?
> *


i dont speak chinese.. please translate.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 09:46 PM~7927714
> *chu cho?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 09:48 PM~7927729
> *i dont speak chinese.. please translate.
> *


boulevard nights


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2007, 10:49 PM~7927734
> *boulevard nights
> *


never saw it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 09:49 PM~7927735
> *never saw it
> *


bad ass old school movie....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2007, 10:50 PM~7927742
> *bad ass old school movie....
> *


when i was lil only movies i caught were from channels i could get with the plyers, on the hoo doo black/white tv i had. "abc friday night movie" :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 09:51 PM~7927751
> *when i was lil only movies i caught were from channels i could get with the plyers, on the hoo doo tv i had.  "abc friday night movie"  :angry:
> *


don't forget the rabbit ears.....

man my kids go crazy when they can't find the remote control.....shit i wanna tell them....when i was your age, i was the remote control.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 17 2007, 10:53 PM~7927765
> *don't forget the rabbit ears.....
> 
> man my kids go crazy when they can't find the remote control.....shit i wanna tell them....when i was your age, i was the remote control.... :biggrin:
> *


my remote control in da 70's.. and rabit ears wrapped in foil. for UHF channels.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 10:48 PM~7927729
> *i dont speak chinese.. please translate.
> *


spray paint sprayed in a can. Knew some idiots that used to do it. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 10:54 PM~7927774
> *my remote control in da 70's..  and rabit ears wrapped in foil.  for UHF channels.
> 
> 
> ...


ha, with the foil wrapped around it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 10:55 PM~7927779
> *spray paint sprayed in a can. Knew some idiots that used to do it.  :uh:
> *


its a good high..but don't last long.. so i hear. :ugh: 

hadn't heard of using insecticides til 2nite.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 10:57 PM~7927794
> *its a good high..but don't last long..    so i hear.  :ugh:
> 
> hadn't heard of using insecticides til 2nite.
> *


that shit fuck up yo brain.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 17 2007, 10:57 PM~7927799
> *that shit fuck up yo brain.
> *


 :around: huh? :around:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 10:59 PM~7927808
> *:around:  huh?  :around:
> *


exactly


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Finally Friday


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 06:59 AM~7929121
> *Finally Friday
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 06:59 AM~7929123
> *
> *


What's up big Chino?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 07:00 AM~7929125
> *What's up big Chino?
> *


just another day at the office, U?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 07:03 AM~7929134
> *just another day at the office, U?
> *


same. sleepy like a mofo.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 07:17 AM~7929156
> *same.  sleepy like a mofo.
> *


shit, at least you dont have to go to the dentist tommorow. gotta pull out some wisdoms. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 07:22 AM~7929172
> *shit, at least you dont have to go to the dentist tommorow. gotta pull out some wisdoms.  :angry:
> *


ask for topical pain killer. works best. aint as fun as hydrocodone though


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 07:56 AM~7929262
> *ask for topical pain killer.    works best.  aint as fun as hydrocodone though
> *


$400 to knock me out, so I opted on staying awake. hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 07:22 AM~7929172
> *shit, at least you dont have to go to the dentist tommorow. gotta pull out some wisdoms.  :angry:
> *


That's cool.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT UP FELLAS! :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 08:27 AM~7929362
> *WHAT UP FELLAS! :wave:
> *


que onda nick. what's for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 07:58 AM~7929267
> *$400 to knock me out, so I opted on staying awake.  hno:
> *


just drink some liquor before you go..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2007, 07:44 PM~7926991
> *for hny.. since she wanted to see.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

looks nice!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 09:13 AM~7929534
> *:scrutinize:
> *


heard you caused fire in medical center yesterday. way to go white boy :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 05:59 AM~7929121
> *Finally Friday
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 09:17 AM~7929545
> *heard you caused fire in medical center yesterday.  way to go white boy  :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 09:17 AM~7929545
> *heard you caused fire in medical center yesterday.  way to go white boy  :uh:
> *


I was home by that time foo'! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 08:20 AM~7929556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 09:23 AM~7929568
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 09:22 AM~7929567
> *I was home by that time foo'! :uh:
> *


how convinient.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 17 2007, 09:54 PM~7927774
> *my remote control in da 70's..  and rabit ears wrapped in foil.  for UHF channels.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, remember on some channels you could adjust with a knob and see channels that at first glance were just snow, you adjusted it back and forth, shit we had it hard back these kids just dont know, it was like space surfing...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 18 2007, 09:44 AM~7929654
> *LOL, remember on some channels you could adjust with a knob and see channels that at first glance were just snow, you adjusted it back and forth, shit we had it hard back these kids just dont know, it was like space surfing...
> *


and we still figured out how to hook up the atari 2600 to em.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 07:14 AM~7929535
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> looks nice!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got 97123947 wets clearing out my sidewalk right now. only setting me back $200.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big day tomoro


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 10:14 AM~7929795
> *big day tomoro
> *


oh yeah.. your chuckie cheese bday party!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yessir, im gettin old


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 09:14 AM~7929795
> *big day tomoro
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 10:19 AM~7929816
> *yessir, im gettin old
> *


hrny said she'll jump out of a cake for you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 08:19 AM~7929819
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 10:19 AM~7929816
> *YOU OUTTA GET EM CUZ THE TIRES COME WITH EM
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 08:22 AM~7929831
> *hrny said she'll jump out of a cake for you.
> *


she did that for me in 2001 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 10:27 AM~7929860
> *she did that for me in 2001  :uh:
> *


ok.. we'll get sic to jump out the cake for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh.. just got call from da crib.. said wets wanna know if the "firme ranfla" is for sale.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 10:22 AM~7929836
> *:dunno:
> *


Mac10-On Them Thangs!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 10:31 AM~7929886
> *Mac10-On Them Thangs!!!
> *


oh.. gracias guey


Ain’t about set trippin’ no bloodin’ no crippin’
Just dippin’ hittin’ switches knockin’ hood rat bitches


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 09:20 AM~7929556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 10:02 AM~7929721
> *got 97123947 wets clearing out my sidewalk right now.    only setting me back $200.
> *


family reunion? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 10:38 AM~7929935
> *family reunion? LOL
> *


maybe


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 09:22 AM~7929831
> *hrny said she'll jump out of a cake for you.
> *


i wouldnt wanna scare everyone away.  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 09:27 AM~7929860
> *she did that for me in 2001  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: dayum that was a long ass time ago!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

really?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 10:22 AM~7929831
> *hrny said she'll jump out of a cake for you.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 09:27 AM~7929860
> *she did that for me in 2001  :uh:
> *



pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 09:28 AM~7929865
> *ok..    we'll get sic to jump out the cake for you.
> *


no thats for my bday. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 10:29 AM~7929876
> *ugh.. just got call from da crib..  said wets wanna know if the "firme ranfla" is for sale.
> *


pool together with the pesos.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2007, 09:51 AM~7930007
> *pics?
> *


lets see your wife's pics first.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 10:55 AM~7930036
> *lets see your wife's pics first.
> *


You got him by the pelotas right there.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 09:55 AM~7930036
> *lets see your wife's pics first.
> *



que que? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 09:55 AM~7930039
> *You got him by the pelotas right there.
> *



:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 09:14 AM~7929795
> *big day tomoro
> *


DID YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT YOU GONNA DO? GOT THE NEW CAPRICE TO THE HOUSE LAST NIGHT PROBABLY START TEARING IT DOWN 2NITE.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 09:55 AM~7930039
> *You got him by the pelotas right there.
> *


:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2007, 10:56 AM~7930044
> *:uh:
> *


it's true :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 09:57 AM~7930054
> *:angel:
> *




calmate....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2007, 09:55 AM~7930040
> *que que?  :0
> *


remember the ones you showed me. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 09:58 AM~7930055
> *it's true  :uh:
> *



cause you said so... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 10:59 AM~7930065
> *remember the ones you showed me. :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 07:30 AM~7929371
> *que onda nick.  what's for sale.  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING YET. SOLD AN IMPALA THIS PAST SATURDAY AND SOLD MY 2DR CAPRICE WEDNESDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 09:59 AM~7930065
> *remember the ones you showed me. :ugh:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2007, 09:58 AM~7930060
> *calmate....
> *


 :uh: yea....whatever.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 10:59 AM~7930065
> *remember the ones you showed me. :ugh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 10:59 AM~7930071
> *NOTHING YET. SOLD AN IMPALA THIS PAST SATURDAY AND SOLD MY 2DR CAPRICE WEDNESDAY. :biggrin:
> *


  you see angel selling the dually? that lil nikkuh needs to put it on ebay. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 10:00 AM~7930074
> *:uh: yea....whatever.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 09:59 AM~7930069
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


its all true.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2007, 10:59 AM~7930066
> *cause you said so...  :uh:
> *


put her in her place and you way over there on the east coast. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 10:59 AM~7930071
> *NOTHING YET. SOLD AN IMPALA THIS PAST SATURDAY AND SOLD MY 2DR CAPRICE WEDNESDAY. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 the blk one????? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 10:02 AM~7930091
> *put her in her place and you way over there on the east coast.  :0
> *


huh?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 10:00 AM~7930079
> *  you see angel selling the dually?  that lil nikkuh needs to put it on ebay.  :biggrin:
> *


QUANTO??? :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 10:02 AM~7930095
> *:0 the blk one????? :0
> *


HELL NAW, THE ONE I BOUGHT FOR 300 BUX.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 11:03 AM~7930099
> *QUANTO??? :twak:  :scrutinize:
> *


he's ax'in 15 g's obo i think.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 11:04 AM~7930108
> *HELL NAW, THE ONE I BOUGHT FOR 300 BUX.
> *


I thought that youngin made you another offer you couldnt refuse :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 10:04 AM~7930113
> *he's ax'in 15 g's obo i think.
> *


THAT SOUND ABOUT RIGHT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 11:03 AM~7930098
> *huh?
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 10:05 AM~7930116
> *I thought that youngin made you another offer you couldnt refuse :biggrin:
> *


I SOLD IT TO THAT YOUNGIN FOR $3200.00 IMA HUSTLA :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 11:05 AM~7930122
> *THAT SOUND ABOUT RIGHT.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338938


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 10:05 AM~7930124
> *
> *


oh ok.  :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hnychismeyez, stop sending me emails on what I'm talmboutin' mayne. :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 11:06 AM~7930133
> *I SOLD IT TO THAT YOUNGIN FOR $3200.00 IMA HUSTLA :biggrin:
> *


How do you ball so hard?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 10:07 AM~7930145
> *Hnychismeyez, stop sending me emails on what I'm talmboutin' mayne.  :twak:
> *


i get a new name every day! what did you call me the other day...

hatinbrneyez??? :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 11:09 AM~7930160
> *i get a new name every day! what did you call me the other day...
> 
> hatinbrneyez???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 10:09 AM~7930154
> *How do you ball so hard?
> *


YOU ALRIGHT!! I LEARNED IT BY WATCHING YOU!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 11:12 AM~7930179
> *YOU ALRIGHT!! I LEARNED IT BY WATCHING YOU!!
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 11:12 AM~7930179
> *YOU ALRIGHT!! I LEARNED IT BY WATCHING YOU!!
> *


ha thatsa good one! try again :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 10:57 AM~7930049
> *DID YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT YOU GONNA DO? GOT THE NEW CAPRICE TO THE HOUSE LAST NIGHT PROBABLY START TEARING IT DOWN 2NITE.
> *


pm me for details :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 11:12 AM~7930185
> *x2
> *


you make more that all of us!!! :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 10:13 AM~7930189
> *ha thatsa good one! try again :biggrin:
> *


I LEARNED IT BY WATCHING LONESTAR??? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 11:13 AM~7930189
> *ha thatsa good one! try again :biggrin:
> *


BAWLAA!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 11:14 AM~7930195
> *you make more that all of us!!! :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 11:14 AM~7930196
> *I LEARNED IT BY WATCHING LONESTAR??? :dunno:
> *


thats more like it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 11:15 AM~7930200
> *
> *


type0 assh0e!!! you knew what i ment :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 11:16 AM~7930206
> *type0 assh0e!!! you knew what i ment :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

THIS SUNDAY!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 11:18 AM~7930221
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 11:20 AM~7930229
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2007, 10:13 AM~7930192
> *pm me for details  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 11:20 AM~7930233
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 08:57 AM~7930049
> *DID YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT YOU GONNA DO? GOT THE NEW CAPRICE TO THE HOUSE LAST NIGHT PROBABLY START TEARING IT DOWN 2NITE.
> *


slow down fool. you movin too fast on these fools


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2007, 09:14 AM~7930196
> *I LEARNED IT BY WATCHING LONESTAR??? :dunno:
> *


the big homie is up in dallas right now. let just say happy birthday to my god damn self :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 08:42 AM~7929949
> *:0  :roflmao: dayum that was a long ass time ago!!!
> *


did u say LONG


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 10:33 AM~7930302
> *did u say LONG
> *


 :0 pics? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 11:37 AM~7930320
> *:0 pics? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: We only allow bewb pics in the houston thread! :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

kenny whats up dog


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 18 2007, 10:52 AM~7930010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dizstargotzAzz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 10:39 AM~7930328
> *:thumbsdown: We only allow bewb pics in the houston thread! :cheesy:
> *


oh my bad.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 10:47 AM~7930364
> *dizstargotzAzz
> *


dayum...took it back to the houston aol chat rooms! :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 10:30 AM~7930284
> *slow down fool.  you movin too fast on these fools
> *


JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH YOU BIG HOMIE.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 10:32 AM~7930293
> *the big homie is up in dallas right now. let just say happy birthday to my god damn self  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT TO MAKE THAT TRIP. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 18 2007, 09:39 AM~7930330
> *kenny whats up dog
> *


whats up big grin i mean big slim


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 09:37 AM~7930320
> *:0 pics? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


dont havea widescreen lense for my camera


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 11:52 AM~7930410
> *dayum...took it back to the houston aol chat rooms! :roflmao:
> *


remember mine? 

ServNhoezWangs
A3wheelNpimp
fatbaztard88
BLINGuBLIND
leftUwet69
hookaSlappa


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

'sup hoez


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 18 2007, 12:21 PM~7930573
> *'sup hoez
> *


hrny, he talkin to you :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 10:22 AM~7930578
> *hrny, he talkin to you  :uh:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this is how it all started.. lol



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 18 2006, 12:23 PM~6393689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hrny is a home wrecka.. smooth one too. :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:50 PM~7930737
> *this is how it all started..  lol
> hrny is a home wrecka.. smooth one too.  :worship:
> *


damn, talk about pushing someone out the kitchen and taking over. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*
Definition of Home Wrecka [n] (Hoe-mmm Wruuuee kahhhh) - Hrnybrneyz {see also: No Chonies}*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2007, 01:01 PM~7930797
> *mest up....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


post the cat outfit pic.. now!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Wasnt there a picture too??

I thought i did post one then...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2007, 01:03 PM~7930809
> *Wasnt there a picture too??
> *


you tell me.. musta got edited out.. o' shisty azz.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:04 PM~7930814
> *you tell me..    musta got edited out.. o' shisty azz.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

remember when you did post it.. hrny was like "your wife is pretty".. and i was like "they they say your wife is pretty and sound suprised , that means you too ugly for her.. etc etc".. 

in pic, she was all smiles, smooth peanut butta complexion.. reowww


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

time to slide into the weekend later suckas! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 01:22 PM~7930938
> *time to slide into the weekend later suckas! :biggrin:
> *


slacker


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 01:24 PM~7930950
> *slacker
> *


need to deposit my check :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 01:29 PM~7930980
> *need to deposit my check :cheesy:
> *


no direct deposit?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 01:35 PM~7931007
> *no direct deposit?
> *


fk that the man trys to get over on ya that way!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 01:29 PM~7930980
> *need to deposit my check :cheesy:
> *


oh..you live paycheck to paycheck? i thought u was a bawla? bawlas forget that its payday.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 01:39 PM~7931031
> *oh..you live paycheck to paycheck? i thought u was a bawla?  bawlas forget that its payday.
> *


yeah im down to $22.37 in checking and $61.09 in savings  my net worth is less than a 100 bux!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 01:44 PM~7931062
> *yeah im down to $22.37 in checking and $61.09 in savings
> *


damn. guess u aint the bawla, like everybody says. i aint got shyt though. so you still got me beat.. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 11:15 AM~7930541
> *dont havea widescreen lense for my camera
> *


i got one. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 01:46 PM~7931072
> *i got one. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 11:21 AM~7930569
> *remember mine?
> 
> ServNhoezWangs
> ...


werent you impalaon20s???? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still am, how sweet of you to remember.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 18 2007, 11:22 AM~7930578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fkers! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 11:50 AM~7930737
> *this is how it all started..  lol
> hrny is a home wrecka.. smooth one too.  :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

you must of been really bored!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 01:46 PM~7931070
> *damn.  guess u aint the bawla, like everybody says.    i aint got shyt though. so you still got me beat..  :angry:
> *


never been a bawler


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 11:55 AM~7930764
> *damn, talk about pushing someone out the kitchen and taking over.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i didnt wreck anyones home.... :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 01:50 PM~7931092
> *:roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> you must of been really bored!!!
> *


yeah.. we slow as hell here at work. just LIL'ing and on phone listening to houston lowriders chisme.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:03 PM~7930805
> *post the cat outfit pic..  now!!!
> *


oh yea...i remember that picture. but i dont remember ellie bein in it. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 01:51 PM~7931097
> *never been a bawler
> *


ok mr dropmytopIMtheGuyWifClipboardlivesINdaBRanch, that yells at the wets, actin azz.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:06 PM~7930831
> *remember when you did post it..    hrny was like "your wife is pretty".. and i was like "they they say your wife is pretty and sound suprised , that means you too ugly for her.. etc etc"..
> 
> in pic, she was all smiles, smooth peanut butta complexion..  reowww
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

you come up with the craziest shit! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 01:52 PM~7931109
> *oh yea...i remember that picture. but i dont remember ellie bein in it. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she was like "fk u.. just take the picture.. nobody wanna see you"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:47 PM~7931079
> *still am, how sweet of you to remember.
> *


 :cheesy: told ya im nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:54 PM~7931118
> *she was like "fk u.. just take the picture.. nobody wanna see you"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

there were a couple of ppl that posted up there halloween costumes they wore.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 01:54 PM~7931121
> *:cheesy: told ya im nice. :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. i heard it was nice, least thats the word on da street.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:56 PM~7931127
> *yeah.. i heard it was nice, least thats the word on da street.
> *


 :0 i have no idea what youre talkin bout. :ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 


you didnt hear shit so shut your ass up!! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 01:57 PM~7931139
> *:0 i have no idea what youre talkin bout. :ugh:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:
> you didnt hear shit so shut your ass up!! :angry:
> *


actually i did.. but lets say i didn't..
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:58 PM~7931143
> *actually i did..  but lets say i didn't..
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: lies!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:54 PM~7931118
> *she was like "fk u.. just take the picture.. nobody wanna see you"
> *



She did say that...  :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2007, 01:51 PM~7931097
> *never been a bawler
> *


oh, you be bawlin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 12:55 PM~7931126
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> there were a couple of ppl that posted up there halloween costumes they wore.
> *



you didnt... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 01:47 PM~7931076
> *werent you impalaon20s???? :ugh:
> *


22s


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 01:55 PM~7931126
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> there were a couple of ppl that posted up there halloween costumes they wore.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 30 2006, 10:55 AM~6471803
> *NOV.11th 6-9pm at the old Dillards Parking lot at PASADENA TOWN SQUARE MALL......pm me fore more info ..Every Sat....Night
> *


Whatever happened to this?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2007, 01:03 PM~7931173
> *She did say that...    :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2007, 01:04 PM~7931183
> *you didnt...  :0
> *


oh ok.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 02:04 PM~7931189
> *22s
> *


no.. impalaon20s goes back to 2001..when i scored a 02 impala.and put 20's on it. keep up fool.. dang.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u comin out tomoro


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 02:26 PM~7931331
> *big pimp u comin out tomoro
> *


hrny, he talkin to you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 01:28 PM~7931343
> *hrny, he talkin to you
> *


he already knows.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 02:31 PM~7931359
> *he already knows.
> *


i bet :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:33 PM~7931374
> *i bet   :uh:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 02:36 PM~7931397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was complimenting her actually.. i never had much game as her.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 02:26 PM~7931331
> *big pimp u comin out tomoro
> *


why dont you just have bash at ur crib.. invite some hookaz.. i'll bring training day dvd.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 01:33 PM~7931374
> *i bet  :uh:
> *


hater. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 01:42 PM~7931446
> *was complimenting her actually..    i never had much game as her.
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:48 PM~7931501
> *why dont you just have bash at ur crib.. invite some hookaz..  i'll bring training day dvd.
> *


afterparty


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 02:53 PM~7931530
> *afterparty
> *


you gonna bbq?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 01:53 PM~7931530
> *afterparty
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 02:55 PM~7931543
> *:cheesy:
> *


see you there!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 12:54 PM~7931539
> *you gonna bbq?
> 
> 
> ...


hell naw its my birthday i aint cookin for noone not even myself


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 01:57 PM~7931550
> *see you there!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

hi hrny.
don't be mad at me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 01:57 PM~7931552
> *hell naw its my birthday i aint cookin for noone not even myself
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 02:57 PM~7931552
> *hell naw its my birthday i aint cookin for noone not even myself
> *


i'd offer to cook..but my drunk azz will burn everything.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 12:58 PM~7931557
> *
> *


i aint cookin, but i can feed u somethin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Ill go ahead and start it, PARTY AT BRIANS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 18 2007, 01:58 PM~7931556
> *hi hrny.
> don't  be mad at me.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2007, 02:01 PM~7931574
> *i aint cookin, but i can feed u somethin
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 03:02 PM~7931580
> *Ill go ahead and start it, PARTY AT BRIANS!!!!!!!!
> *


screw that.. he didnt invite last week..so fk em


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 03:02 PM~7931580
> *Ill go ahead and start it, PARTY AT BRIANS!!!!!!!!
> *


wut up Young


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 03:06 PM~7931596
> *screw that.. he didnt invite last week..so fk em
> *


maybe the foos skerd that you gonna eat up all the food. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2007, 03:09 PM~7931606
> *wut up Young
> *


nmh, just at work killing time. How are you doing today?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 03:14 PM~7931617
> *maybe the foos skerd that you gonna eat up all the food. LOL
> *


he was skurred i'd be like..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 03:17 PM~7931629
> *he was skurred i'd be like..
> 
> 
> ...


with them dirty ass cowboy boots. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

foo gonna come home with 50 cars in his driveway. LOl


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 02:06 PM~7931596
> *screw that.. he didnt invite last week..so fk em
> *


i was. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 03:21 PM~7931658
> *foo gonna come home with 50 cars in his driveway. LOl
> *


make a flyer with his address.. see how many people show up. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 03:22 PM~7931664
> *i was. :cheesy:
> *


females that dont were chonies are always invited to parties.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 02:23 PM~7931672
> *females that dont were chonies are always invited to parties.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 03:23 PM~7931672
> *females that dont were chonies are always invited to parties.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 18 2007, 03:15 PM~7931621
> *nmh, just at work killing time. How are you doing today?
> *


good. working hard. ready for the weekend to start


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2007, 03:58 PM~7931881
> *good.  working hard. ready for the weekend to start
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 18 2007, 02:58 PM~7931881
> *good.  working hard. ready for the weekend to start
> *


hell yea!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 04:04 PM~7931918
> *hell yea!!!
> *


what you got on my drink this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 03:10 PM~7931950
> *what you got on my drink this weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


wtf?!?! :twak: i aint your birthday!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 04:35 PM~7932080
> *wtf?!?! :twak: i aint your birthday!!!
> *


so. you better cover my drinks..or there gonna be trouble.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 18 2007, 01:02 PM~7931584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE SUNDAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 03:39 PM~7932104
> *so.  you better cover my drinks..or there gonna be trouble.
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2007, 05:07 PM~7932302
> *:ugh:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


STFU. u know that turns u on.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LISTEN TO HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM THEN GO TO THE PAGE AND CLICK ON ANY OF THE PLAYERS TO LISTEN TO THE SHOW, I'LL BE GIVING A SHOUTOUT TO ANOTHER GROUP OF LAYITLOW MEMBERS AND ANNOUNCE THE MAJESTIX PICNIC. I SHOULD GET THERE AT 9PM CENTRAL TIME TO CO-HOST THE SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

For anyone that plans to go to the model car show at Meca this Sunday. I'd like you to know that entries start at 9:30 - 12/noon and the show ends at 4 pm. O.K. you can get back to talking about girls without chonies. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Saturday May 19th (tomorrow) listen in on <a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a> during the 10am-2pm block. Top 20 will be done 1st, then D.J. Latin will take it back to the old school mixing up the club jams from back in Freestyle days. Step back in time with me and enjoy a flashback when Freestyle was pumpin' hard on the airwaves.

PEACE,
Latin*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 18 2007, 09:54 PM~7933709
> *For anyone that plans to go to the model car show at Meca this Sunday.  I'd like you to know that entries start at 9:30 - 12/noon and the show ends at 4 pm.  O.K. you can get back to talking about girls without chonies. :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 18 2007, 08:54 PM~7933709
> *For anyone that plans to go to the model car show at Meca this Sunday.  I'd like you to know that entries start at 9:30 - 12/noon and the show ends at 4 pm.  O.K. you can get back to talking about girls without chonies. :biggrin:
> *



already.com


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 09:02 PM~7933754
> *Saturday May 19th (tomorrow) listen in on <a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a> during the 10am-2pm block.  Top 20 will be done 1st, then D.J. Latin will take it back to the old school mixing up the club jams from back in Freestyle days.  Step back in time with me and enjoy a flashback when Freestyle was pumpin' hard  on the airwaves.
> 
> PEACE,
> ...


pinche celebrity :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy birthday ken. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 18 2007, 04:11 PM~7932317
> *STFU.  u know that turns u on.
> *


no. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 19 2007, 06:57 AM~7935427
> *pinche celebrity  :cheesy:
> *


nah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 18 2007, 08:54 PM~7933709
> *For anyone that plans to go to the model car show at Meca this Sunday.  I'd like you to know that entries start at 9:30 - 12/noon and the show ends at 4 pm.  O.K. you can get back to talking about girls without chonies. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

good luck to all the models that plan on going.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2007, 09:02 PM~7933754
> *Saturday May 19th (tomorrow) listen in on <a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a> during the 10am-2pm block.  Top 20 will be done 1st, then D.J. Latin will take it back to the old school mixing up the club jams from back in Freestyle days.  Step back in time with me and enjoy a flashback when Freestyle was pumpin' hard  on the airwaves.
> 
> PEACE,
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2007, 08:00 AM~7935507
> *:roflmao:
> 
> good luck to all the models that plan on going.
> *


the ones w/o chonies? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2007, 05:55 AM~7935502
> *happy birthday ken. :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sixty8imp garage sale! (literally..lol) 

32" tv.. dont work.. dont think.. free!!
large house speaker box with speakers. $10 little chipping in back corner








two propane tanks, 1 has rust.other doesn't.. rusty one free, good one $10

some sort of propane heater i think.. $40 or obo










3 framed lowrider posters. 

assortment of old hand tools,wrenches, screwdrivers,plyers, etc etc.. come sort thru and make offers. 

two power saws.. come look at make offer..

thers also buncha other stuff, i aint about to try to list.. you can look at and make offers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 19 2007, 06:57 AM~7935427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks hunny, and darkness


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2007, 10:49 AM~7935906
> *thanks hunny, and darkness
> *


yeah..happy bday puto.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uh oh.. guess what i found.. 

dewalt grinder.. currently has a bristle type brush blade on it.. looks like shyt..but works. make offer

looks like this..but visualize it with chingos of overspray and dirt on it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man...that fast.. framed lowrider posters sold. $50 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2007, 06:55 AM~7935502
> *happy birthday ken. :cheesy:
> *


x3


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 19 2007, 09:37 AM~7936080
> *man...that fast..  framed lowrider posters sold.    $50  :biggrin:
> *


Great now you can pay me back.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 19 2007, 10:11 AM~7935973
> *uh oh..  guess what i found..
> 
> dewalt grinder.. currently has a bristle type brush blade on it..    looks like shyt..but works.   make offer
> ...



give you $10 for it :biggrin:


p.s., happy birfday kenneth


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 WHERE U AT DENA :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2007, 11:32 AM~7936281
> *:0 WHERE U AT DENA  :0
> 
> 
> ...


$5.00 shipped?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 18 2007, 07:54 PM~7933709
> *For anyone that plans to go to the model car show at Meca this Sunday.  I'd like you to know that entries start at 9:30 - 12/noon and the show ends at 4 pm.  O.K. you can get back to talking about girls without chonies. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, it's been approved. My model show is part of the WEGO tour. 1/2 point per model. I'll also have some girls walking around with no chonies. I knew that would grab your attention.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice chrome..

can i have it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 19 2007, 11:18 AM~7936217
> *Great now you can pay me back.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona+May 19 2007, 12:18 PM~7936217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pic of your wifey?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up peeps....HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG KEN DAWG.....


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

BONAFIDE C.C. CARWASH
- @ KROME DOME ON UVALDE
- TOMORROW MAY 20TH.
- FROM 10 A.M. TO 4 P.M. 
- NO CHARGE ONLY DONATIONS.
- WE WILL BE USING A PREASURE WASHER SO YOU KNOW IT WILL COME OUT CLEAN... 
-FOR MORE INFO CONTACT: HOUSTON @ 713-245-6629


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2007, 11:32 AM~7936281
> *:0 WHERE U AT DENA  :0
> 
> 
> ...



damn looks like a bad ass birthday present for urself......now u shining mayne...lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2007, 09:49 AM~7935906
> *thanks hunny, and darkness
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2007, 02:11 PM~7937024
> *:cheesy:
> *


no credit to u


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2007, 05:55 AM~7935502
> *happy birthday ken. :cheesy:
> *



ditto party 2nite?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 19 2007, 03:00 PM~7937195
> *ditto party 2nite?
> *


yea im there,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 19 2007, 01:39 PM~7936920
> *damn looks like a bad ass birthday present for urself......now u shining mayne...lol
> *


sometimes u gotta treat yourself not cheat yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 19 2007, 01:54 PM~7936778
> *pic of your wifey?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 19 2007, 06:54 PM~7937594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'd hit it


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 19 2007, 05:03 PM~7937635
> *i'd hit it
> *


You're nuts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@May 20 2007, 12:49 AM~7939451
> *You're nuts.
> *


what about em? :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

TODAY!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dena.. how much for you to delivery some bbq plates?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

i am looking 4 solo rider that are true 2 the lowrider movement,but just cant find a car club thats not bussiness but a real family well your and my luck has changes cuz thery a club call hypnotiq dreams looking for real caring members so if this sound like this is fo u hit u and keep the movement alive


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 20 2007, 09:48 AM~7940203
> *i am looking 4 solo rider that are true 2 the lowrider movement,but just cant find a car club thats not bussiness but a real family well your and my  luck has changes cuz thery a club call hypnotiq dreams looking for real caring members so if this sound like this is fo u hit u and keep the movement alive
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what everbody got going on today? 

i just got back from church.. thats why i stayed home last nite.. don't wanna spend time with sinners.


----------



## ASPProductions (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

saw this over off 45 and west road today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

groupie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wassup bling u blind


----------



## bagged90linkin (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 06:32 PM~7943158
> *saw this over off 45 and west road today.
> 
> 
> ...


oh thats the homies ride from crucial divinaton or sumthn like that augustin good people


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2007, 08:35 PM~7943190
> *wassup bling u blind
> *


thats ur title now.. with all the chrome in living room


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 07:34 PM~7943182
> *groupie
> *


hater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagged90linkin_@May 20 2007, 07:38 PM~7943208
> *oh thats the homies ride from crucial divinaton or sumthn like that augustin good people
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 08:48 PM~7943282
> *hater
> *


no chonies


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 07:38 PM~7943212
> *thats ur title now..  with all the chrome in living room
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey hny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how was ur party ken? sorry i didnt make it.. stayed home so i could be at church early.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 07:49 PM~7943289
> *no chonies
> *


:ugh: :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it wasnt mine, it was dave and his wife, i just showed up 
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 20 2007, 08:57 PM~7943347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2007, 07:51 PM~7943308
> *hey hny
> *


hey.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 07:54 PM~7943323
> *how was ur party ken?  sorry i didnt make it..  stayed home so i could be at church early.
> *


yea sorry i couldnt make it either. something came up....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 20 2007, 07:58 PM~7943350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:03 PM~7943385
> *yea sorry i couldnt make it either. something came up....
> *


something came up huh? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 20 2007, 09:06 PM~7943411
> *sorry i didn't make it either....laws held me up after leaving sisters house
> 
> 
> *


heard laws all over town was hot last nite. :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:03 PM~7943385
> *yea sorry i couldnt make it either. something came up....
> *


yep i saw hrny and sumthing came up.........naw dog i came home took a shower and tried to sleep i minute woke up it was 3 am i was like fuck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 09:09 PM~7943436
> *yep i saw hrny and sumthing came up.........naw dog i came home took a shower and tried to sleep i minute woke up it was 3 am i was like fuck
> *


damn, sounds like ken was celebrating his bday all by himself... drinking beer singing "happy birthday to me... happy birthday to me.."


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 08:08 PM~7943418
> *something came up huh?  :0
> *


:ugh: yea... :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:11 PM~7943452
> *:ugh: yea... :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 08:09 PM~7943436
> *yep i saw hrny and sumthing came up.........naw dog i came home took a shower and tried to sleep i minute woke up it was 3 am i was like fuck
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:

i heard there was an after party. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:13 PM~7943463
> *:cheesy: :roflmao:
> 
> i heard there was an after party. :dunno:
> *


private party probably.. ken all alone with his chrome.. lite candles , made it real romantic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 07:09 PM~7943436
> *yep i saw hrny and sumthing came up.........naw dog i came home took a shower and tried to sleep i minute woke up it was 3 am i was like fuck
> *


3am the "real" party was just gettin started....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 08:09 PM~7943427
> *heard laws all over town was hot last nite.        :dunno:
> *


no shit! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:14 PM~7943477
> *no shit! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 08:11 PM~7943446
> *damn, sounds like ken was celebrating his bday all by himself...  drinking beer singing "happy birthday to me... happy birthday to me.."
> *


:roflmao:

aw, poor ken. guess he has no friends.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 08:14 PM~7943472
> *private party probably..  ken all alone with his chrome..  lite candles , made it real reomantic.
> *


i heard the party was suppose to be for two ppl. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:15 PM~7943482
> *:roflmao:
> 
> aw, poor ken. guess he has no friends.
> *


cause he's an azz. serves em right


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 08:15 PM~7943479
> *
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:16 PM~7943490
> *i heard the party was suppose to be for two ppl. :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 08:16 PM~7943494
> *cause he's an azz.  serves em right
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:19 PM~7943520
> *:yessad:
> *


answer PM


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 08:24 PM~7943557
> *answer PM
> *


oh ok. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

whats the deal everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 09:24 PM~7943557
> *answer PM
> *


whats up foo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 09:35 PM~7943629
> *whats up foo
> *


deeezzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 09:39 PM~7943657
> *deeezzzzz  nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


so you raising them?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 09:39 PM~7943660
> *so you raising them?
> *


yup and 1 hand typing


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 09:40 PM~7943665
> *yup and 1 hand typing
> *


using some tweezers?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny.. clear out ur mailbox mrs.popular..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 09:43 PM~7943691
> *using some tweezers?
> *


spatchula


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 09:46 PM~7943722
> *spatchula
> *


that shit would hurt.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 09:47 PM~7943730
> *that shit would hurt.
> *


i got rock hard huevos


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

shit now i got a whole in the air........








42inches of it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 09:49 PM~7943747
> *shit now i got a whole in the air........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 09:49 PM~7943747
> *shit now i got a whole in the air........
> 
> 
> ...


whats with all the tape?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Helen Carmona*, blueDemon97, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

hi helen!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my cadi that never hit the streets damn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 09:53 PM~7943778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 09:52 PM~7943772
> *whats with all the tape?
> *


make shur i didnt scrach the paint but that happend anyways when i went to put the ring on...... that shit gave me hell thats the reason why im not done.... had to put plastic on till tommorrow


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 09:56 PM~7943795
> *make shur i didnt scrach the paint but that happend anyways when i went to put the ring on...... that shit gave me hell thats the reason why im not done.... had to put plastic on till tommorrow
> *


ahh, be carefull pulling the tape around the edges  looking good man.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 08:43 PM~7943693
> *hrny.. clear out ur mailbox mrs.popular..
> *


oh ok. :ugh: :roflmao:

oh and ive accepted you on the messenger...along with a couple other ppl. :ugh: some i have no idea who they are. hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 09:57 PM~7943803
> *ahh, be carefull pulling the tape around the edges    looking good man.
> *


trust me dog that ring gave me so much hell dude i hate skytops.but i finaly got that shit to seat like it should but silicon wasent dry yet so i taped it back up and put plastic over the whole till i get off tommorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:58 PM~7943814
> *oh ok. :ugh: :roflmao:
> 
> oh and ive accepted you on the messenger...along with a couple other ppl. :ugh: some i have no idea who they are. hno:
> *


ok


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

.......hrny can you hook my ***** lonestar up with this move for his birthday......as a favor for me ........happy birthday my nigg


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 10:02 PM~7943844
> *trust me dog that ring gave me so much hell dude i hate skytops.but i finaly got that shit to seat like it should but silicon wasent dry yet so i taped it back up and put plastic over the whole till i get off tommorrow
> *


skytop the best homie. its alot easier than installing the factory ones. I know what you mean, the hole gotta be cut near perfect or it (the ring) wont go on all the way. Oscar went on pretty good tho.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 10:06 PM~7943873
> *skytop the best homie. its alot easier than installing the factory ones. I know what you mean, the hole gotta be cut near perfect or it (the ring) wont go on all the way. Oscar went on pretty good tho.
> *


yea i had to trim it like 4 times after i cut it but by that time the rng had more dents than a fat ladies ass but dosnet look that bad though


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 10:08 PM~7943890
> *yea i had to trim it like 4 times after i cut it but by that time the rng had more dents than a fat ladies ass but dosnet look that bad though
> *


brian got rings  thats where I gots mine.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 10:09 PM~7943897
> *brian got rings    thats where I gots mine.
> *


cool i might need a new on but we'll see


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

dena, what be the damn nizzle.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 10:11 PM~7943910
> *dena, what be the damn nizzle.
> *


wattup Y ... winding down after a long day ... i'm tired as hell ... what's new?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

On behalf of Joe and Matilda Soto and Rollerz Only Houston ... I would like to thank everyone who came out to show support at our the benefit held at Swangin' Customs today ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 20 2007, 10:21 PM~7943994
> *On behalf of Joe and Matilda Soto and Rollerz Only Houston ... I would like to thank everyone who came out to show support at our the benefit held at Swangin' Customs today ...
> *


sorry i couldnt make it.. bbq woulda hit the spot too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2007, 09:05 PM~7943870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would but my boobs arent that big. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 10:28 PM~7944058
> *i would but my boobs arent that big. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 20 2007, 09:21 PM~7943994
> *On behalf of Joe and Matilda Soto and Rollerz Only Houston ... I would like to thank everyone who came out to show support at our the benefit held at Swangin' Customs today ...
> *


sorry i didnt go girl. i had a headache for some odd reason. and i need sleep!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 09:29 PM~7944066
> *pics?
> *


:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 20 2007, 10:16 PM~7943951
> *wattup Y ... winding down after a long day ... i'm tired as hell ... what's new?
> *


nada, that is all I do
on sundays


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2007, 10:38 PM~7944155
> *nada, that is all I do
> on sundays
> *


oh wait, i cut mah lawn


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:29 PM~7944076
> *and i need sleep!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 20 2007, 10:24 PM~7944026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 who you tellin? :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 20 2007, 09:42 PM~7944196
> *:ugh:
> *


i meant i needed sleep. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 20 2007, 09:43 PM~7944199
> * who you tellin?  :around:
> *


dont know how you did it. id been asleep in the car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm out.. deuce losers


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 08:29 PM~7944076
> *sorry i didnt go girl. i had a headache for some odd reason. and i need sleep!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I saw u hobbling to your car :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2007, 10:53 PM~7944324
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I saw u hobbling to your car :biggrin:
> *


couldnt have been her.. said she didnt make it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 20 2007, 07:08 PM~7943418
> *something came up huh?  :0
> *


boing!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2007, 09:53 PM~7944324
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I saw u hobbling to your car :biggrin:
> *


huh? me? i think it was someone that looked like me. :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 10:27 PM~7944669
> *boing!
> *


pics? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2007, 09:38 PM~7944749
> *pics? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


don make me.. ill have half the foos in here jealous..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 11:23 PM~7944645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

hey houston ever heard of the candyman ,check this out


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=339660


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@May 20 2007, 11:35 PM~7945273
> *hey houston ever heard of the candyman ,check this out
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=339660
> *


lol the candy man is also a spammer!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman+May 21 2007, 12:35 AM~7945273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man said spammer.. :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 20 2007, 11:38 PM~7945301
> *lol the candy man is also a spammer!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my "BIG WHEEL"
MADE IT IN STREET LOW..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2007, 01:49 AM~7945654
> *my "BIG WHEEL"
> MADE IT IN STREET LOW..
> 
> *


cool.. now its time to get.. "el sicko" in da magaines! 

and is it me, or does model on bottom left pic, look lil like hrny brwn eyz? :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 21 2007, 06:00 AM~7945989
> *uffin:
> *


stop smokin that shyt.. it wasn't that good, that u gotta smoke away the pain. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 10:23 PM~7944645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 10:45 PM~7944828
> *don make me.. ill have half the foos in here jealous..
> *


:roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 04:02 AM~7945936
> *cool..    now its time to get.. "el sicko" in da magaines!
> 
> and is it me, or does model on bottom left pic, look lil like hrny brwn eyz?  :scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao: nah...imma big girl.  

thats probably the girl that dave saw leaving that place on sat. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 06:55 AM~7946134
> *stop smokin that shyt..    it wasn't that good, that u gotta smoke away the pain.  :uh:
> *


smoking is nasty.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 21 2007, 08:38 AM~7946228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 07:53 AM~7946294
> *prolly..she musta been fine to have thought she was you.
> *


 :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 08:43 AM~7946249
> *smoking is nasty.
> *


no its not


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 07:58 AM~7946309
> *no its not
> *


guess you havent quit yet. :thumbsdown:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:00 AM~7946315
> *guess you havent quit yet. :thumbsdown:
> *


good observation, Ill quit tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 08:04 AM~7946322
> *good observation, Ill quit tommorow  :biggrin:
> *


liar.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i quit drinking. it clouds the mind, and gets you in trouble with po po's.. thats why i stayed home sat nite and went to church sunday morning.. i'm changing my ways. :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:14 AM~7946372
> *liar.
> *


pants on fire?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:16 AM~7946382
> *i quit drinking.  it clouds the mind, and gets you in trouble with po po's..    thats why i stayed home sat nite and went to church sunday morning..  i'm changing my ways.  :angel:
> *


stfu, borachoism is in your blood asswad :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 09:22 AM~7946415
> *stfu, borachoism is in your blood asswad :biggrin:
> *


no, i found jesus..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 08:16 AM~7946382
> *i quit drinking.  it clouds the mind, and gets you in trouble with po po's..    thats why i stayed home sat nite and went to church sunday morning..  i'm changing my ways.  :angel:
> *


i gave up drinking too. too scary drinking and driving. might get pulled over and not be able to find your insurance info. too much craziness.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 08:21 AM~7946405
> *pants on fire?
> *


:tongue:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:26 AM~7946441
> *i gave up drinking too. too scary drinking and driving. might get pulled over and not be able to find your insurance info. too much craziness.
> *


yeah right boratcha :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:24 AM~7946431
> *no, i found jesus..
> *


you mean jebus?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 21 2007, 09:26 AM~7946441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no..jesus..and in hay-suess


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:35 AM~7946495
> *yeah..  know what u mean.. imagine me gettin pulled over..  i'd be drunk, booze and guns in car..  i'd be in jail for sure.
> *


two water guns and a box of Hi-C :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 08:27 AM~7946449
> *yeah right boratcha  :uh:
> *


who me??? never. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 08:35 AM~7946495
> *yeah..  know what u mean.. imagine me gettin pulled over..  i'd be drunk, booze and guns in car..  i'd be in jail for sure.
> *


oh theres no question youd be sittin in jail. drinking and driving is no good esp when you got a head and tail light out. just askin for trouble. :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 09:36 AM~7946501
> *two water guns and a box of Hi-C  :roflmao:
> *


try a springfield xd-9, two 16 round mags, two 32 round mags all loaded with hollow points.. bottle of rum in armrest.. typical nite out for me, before i found hay-suess.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:37 AM~7946510
> *who me??? never. :angel:
> *


wheres the bullshit smilie? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 08:39 AM~7946521
> *try a springfield xd-9, two 16 round mags, two 32 round mags all loaded with hollow points..  bottle of rum in armrest..    typical nite out for me, before i found hay-suess.
> *


gangsta!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:39 AM~7946518
> *oh theres no question youd be sittin in jail. drinking and driving is no good esp when you got a head and tail light out. just askin for trouble. :nosad:
> *


that reminds me, i need to fix my light on license plate, before some rookie cop tries to pull me over for that stupid crap.. just cause they see a G type ***** rollin thru.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:39 AM~7946521
> *try a springfield xd-9, two 16 round mags, two 32 round mags all loaded with hollow points..  bottle of rum in armrest..    typical nite out for me, before i found hay-suess.
> *


9mm is my back up, got big 45 1911


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 08:40 AM~7946523
> *wheres the bullshit smilie?  :biggrin:
> *


meanie! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:41 AM~7946527
> *that reminds me, i need to fix my light on license plate, before some rookie cop tries to pull me over for that stupid crap..  just cause they see a G type ***** rollin thru.
> *


until they hit you with that tazer LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 09:41 AM~7946530
> *9mm is my back up, got big 45 1911
> *


if i get a .45, it'd be a desert eagle, springfield xd, or glock. i aint robbin stage coaches.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:42 AM~7946536
> *meanie! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:42 AM~7946544
> *if i get a .45, it'd be a desert eagle, springfield xd, or glock.   i aint robbin stage coaches.
> *


colt 1911, best automatic hand gun ever made. got a kimber custom pro II, got a browning 1911  do some reading on them, fuckers are awsome.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 08:41 AM~7946527
> *that reminds me, i need to fix my light on license plate, before some rookie cop tries to pull me over for that stupid crap..  just cause they see a G type ***** rollin thru.
> *


yup. cops were out in full force sat night....or so i hear. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 08:42 AM~7946537
> *until they hit you with that tazer LOL
> *


that shit looks painful!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

have this..

















sold this.. 

















gonna get this..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:44 AM~7946558
> *yup. cops were out in full force sat night....or so i hear. :ugh:
> *


 you causing trouble out there :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:45 AM~7946563
> *that shit looks painful!
> *


yeah, my sis zapped me with hers to see if it worked. it worked. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:45 AM~7946564
> *sold this..
> 
> 
> ...


 where have I seen this pic before?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:45 AM~7946563
> *that shit looks painful!
> *


yeah, majic wand to the back of the knee caps hurt as well :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 21 2007, 09:44 AM~7946556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably when i posted it..cause i had it for sale. or in one of the gun threads from off topic. use to pop em out to show off the goodies.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 08:45 AM~7946566
> *you causing trouble out there  :scrutinize:
> *


never. :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:51 AM~7946598
> *yeah..  but but old skoo,but just dont hold enough rounds.   know all about em.
> *


you can buy extended clips  you know its the most customizable gun out there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 08:45 AM~7946564
> *have this..
> 
> sold this..
> ...


shes gangsta. hno:

gun looks like it weights more than her. :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:53 AM~7946606
> *never. :angel:
> *


holy crap, trouble.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 09:53 AM~7946609
> *you can buy extended clips
> *


rather have a 9 with hollow points then a .45.. rather hold 16 rounds then 9 rounds.. guess its personal preference.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:58 AM~7946621
> *rather have a 9 with hollow points then a .45..  rather hold 16 rounds then 9 rounds..  guess its personal preference.
> *


actually its a 7 round, but you can get it in 10. just gotta have better aim, and have a 9mm backup, and a 380 backup ankle after that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 21 2007, 09:54 AM~7946613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my groupings are within 2" at 25 feet. good enough for me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Fire arm class is in session today. :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

so where were all these guns when the crackhead took over your ride??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 21 2007, 10:03 AM~7946636
> *so where were all these guns when the crackhead took over your ride??
> *


pistol right on my hip.. but cop was there already. member i said they were already looking for em? and aint gonna kill ***** over my car, beat his azz maybe. and hell, i choked hell out of that crackhead on hood of my car.. ask nix, he saw the crackhead smudges all over my hood. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 10:02 AM~7946633
> *Fire arm class is in session today.  :0
> *


when hydraulics lessons start, we'll PM you.. so you can take notes.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:07 AM~7946650
> *when hydraulics lessons start, we'll PM you..  so you can take notes.
> *


Thanks I really need help in that department :cheesy: 































:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2007, 11:23 PM~7944645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that boy there!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2007, 10:35 AM~7946763
> *that boy there!!! :cheesy:
> *


fo real though.. i sense prices will be going up soon. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 09:22 AM~7946415
> *stfu, borachoism is in your blood asswad :biggrin:
> *


lol @ borrachoism :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:12 AM~7946665
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 10:46 AM~7946816
> *:uh:
> *


what up puto


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:07 AM~7946650
> *when hydraulics lessons start, we'll PM you..  so you can take notes.
> *


you can go ahead and have a seat right next to him then.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 21 2007, 10:03 AM~7946636
> *so where were all these guns when the crackhead took over your ride??
> *


he was hiding in the bushes LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 08:39 AM~7946521
> *try a springfield xd-9, two 16 round mags, two 32 round mags all loaded with hollow points..  bottle of rum in armrest..    typical nite out for me, before i found hay-suess.
> *


dude i got the same one....nice.......


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:39 AM~7946781
> *fo real though.. i sense prices will be going up soon.  lol
> *


not for some of us!!! :cheesy: 
hopefully


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:48 AM~7946832
> *what up puto
> *


my new addition to my garage :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 10:59 AM~7946884
> *my new addition to my garage :biggrin:
> *


sky light and all


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 03:02 AM~7945936
> *cool..    now its time to get.. "el sicko" in da magaines!
> 
> and is it me, or does model on bottom left pic, look lil like hrny brwn eyz?  :scrutinize:
> *


yea its hny.. why u think she has on a skirt.. no chonies....


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 21 2007, 06:35 AM~7946222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly.. you my *****..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

'sup peeps


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:54 AM~7946613
> *shes gangsta. hno:
> 
> gun looks like it weights more than her. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 21 2007, 10:49 AM~7946835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he should charge u extra, for painting an import.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Nick


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *NIX CUSTOMS* 

GANGSTA RIGHT THURR.. heard he only drink the hard stuff.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 10:13 AM~7946949
> *sup Nick
> *


SUP CHICK :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2007, 10:02 AM~7946902
> *yea its hny.. why u think she has on a skirt.. no chonies....
> thats what she said.
> *


 :roflmao: crazy ass.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:14 AM~7946953
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


SHHH!!! DONT BE PUTING ALL MY BUSINESS OUT THERE DAWG. :ugh: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:12 AM~7946943
> *we said hydros not airbags..    so when u have your airbag class, count me out.
> 
> *


so what you got? Okay then, thanx for playing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:19 AM~7946973
> *SHHH!!! DONT BE PUTING ALL MY BUSINESS OUT THERE DAWG. :ugh:  :twak:
> *


my bad. 


[email protected] you said "fool..u aint heard of carwash to get crackhead sweat off your hood?"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:20 AM~7946976
> *so what you got? Okay then, thanx for playing.
> *


my trunk has same thing in it, that ur boy live4lacs has.. nothing..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 10:18 AM~7946972
> *:roflmao: crazy ass.
> *


BAD HNY BAD HNY,WHAT YOU GONNA DO , WHAT YOU GONNA DO WHEN THEY COME FOR YOU? :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:23 AM~7946996
> *my trunk has same thing in it, that ur boy live4lacs has.. nothing..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: foo at least got a collapsible roof.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:17 AM~7946965
> *SUP CHICK :biggrin:
> *


chillin' ... you scared my friend :yessad: LOL!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:23 AM~7946996
> *my trunk has same thing in it, that ur boy live4lacs has.. nothing..
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:24 AM~7947002
> *BAD HNY BAD HNY,WHAT YOU GONNA DO , WHAT YOU GONNA DO WHEN THEY COME FOR YOU? :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:21 AM~7946981
> *my bad.
> [email protected] you said "fool..u aint heard of carwash to get crackhead sweat off your hood?"
> *


WELL SHIT IT'S TRUE, HOW LONG AGO DID UR CRACKHEAD INCIDENT HAPPEN? LIKE TWO WEEKS AGO. OR U KEEPIN IT TO REMEMBER HIM BY?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:27 AM~7947018
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 10:25 AM~7947010
> *chillin'  ... you scared my friend :yessad: LOL!
> *


IT MUST OF BEEN THAT PIC OF HER FOOT! :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:27 AM~7947021
> *WELL SHIT IT'S TRUE, HOW LONG AGO DID UR CRACKHEAD INCIDENT HAPPEN? LIKE TWO WEEKS AGO. OR U KEEPIN IT TO REMEMBER HIM BY?
> *


thursday evening.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:28 AM~7947027
> *IT MUST OF BEEN THAT PIC OF HER FOOT! :barf:
> *


LOL! YEAH, THAT WAS IT! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:29 AM~7947029
> *thursday evening.
> *


and you still got leaves clinging to your shirt from when you was hiding. :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:27 AM~7947023
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:30 AM~7947041
> *
> *


calm down chief


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 10:29 AM~7947034
> *LOL!  YEAH, THAT WAS IT! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


SHE WAS PRETTY CUTE.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:31 AM~7947048
> *calm down chief
> *


fk it imma build another 2dr :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 21 2007, 11:28 AM~7947027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shame i didnt make it. i'd have prolly got wasted and acted an azz.. glad i stayed home.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 10:24 AM~7947002
> *BAD HNY BAD HNY,WHAT YOU GONNA DO , WHAT YOU GONNA DO WHEN THEY COME FOR YOU? :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


:ugh: whatcha talkin bout? :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:31 AM~7947051
> *SHE WAS PRETTY CUTE.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 10:27 AM~7947018
> *
> *


 :roflmao: 

whats up brian. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:33 AM~7947064
> *:ugh: whatcha talkin bout? :angel: :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:32 AM~7947058
> *fk it imma build another 2dr :cheesy:
> *


and imma build tha lawn mower


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:33 AM~7947064
> *:ugh: whatcha talkin bout? :angel: :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 10:28 AM~7947027
> *IT MUST OF BEEN THAT PIC OF HER FOOT! :barf:
> *


:ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:34 AM~7947072
> *:roflmao:
> 
> whats up brian. :cheesy:
> *


what, no whats up to me? fcked up :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:34 AM~7947072
> *:roflmao:
> 
> whats up brian. :cheesy:
> *


whats so funny........? Geeeeeezzzz even your doggin my shyt cut I wont cutt my car


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 10:34 AM~7947073
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno: ppl are always confusing me with someone else. happens all the time. :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:34 AM~7947074
> *and imma build tha lawn mower
> *


with glass packs :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:36 AM~7947092
> *with glass packs :cheesy:
> *


my neighbor was pissed lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:35 AM~7947084
> *what, no whats up to me? fcked up  :uh:
> *


thought we chatted enough last night. :ugh: :roflmao: 

whats up cochino!!! :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:36 AM~7947090
> *:dunno: ppl are always confusing me with someone else. happens all the time. :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 10:35 AM~7947086
> *whats so funny........? Geeeeeezzzz even your doggin my shyt cut I wont cutt my car
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:37 AM~7947097
> *thought we chatted enough last night. :ugh:  :roflmao:
> 
> whats up cochino!!! :wave:
> *


got that ring. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:35 AM~7947086
> *whats so funny........? Geeeeeezzzz even your doggin my shyt cut I wont cutt my car
> *


dang.. female basicly calling u a pu$$y.. thats bad sign.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:35 AM~7947086
> *whats so funny........? Geeeeeezzzz even your doggin my shyt cut I wont cutt my car
> *


pussy :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2007, 10:37 AM~7947098
> *:uh:
> *


how was the party yesterday? sorry i didnt make it. i wasnt feelin good.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:36 AM~7947090
> *:dunno: ppl are always confusing me with someone else. happens all the time. :happysad:
> *


well this is tha chic that was at my house 2 weeks ago :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:39 AM~7947109
> *how was the party yesterday? sorry i didnt make it. i wasnt feelin good.
> *


went good, had some homeboys drop by and a lot of family. tired as hell and ready to go back to bed.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:40 AM~7947114
> *well this is tha chic that was at my house 2 weeks ago :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:39 AM~7947106
> *dang..  female basicly calling u a pu$$y.. thats bad sign.
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:41 AM~7947122
> *holy crap lol
> *


you need to photoshop the bigbody behind her :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:42 AM~7947132
> *you need to photoshop the bigbody behind her :cheesy:
> *


dont have photoshop


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:43 AM~7947136
> *dont have photoshop
> *


we know :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:38 AM~7947104
> *got that ring. LOL
> *


for your mom? your such a good son. :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:43 AM~7947139
> *we know :uh:
> *


how bout I "sock you in da face" LOL page from your book


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 10:33 AM~7947064
> *:ugh: whatcha talkin bout? :angel: :roflmao:
> *


OH NOTHING :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:43 AM~7947142
> *for your mom? your such a good son.  :roflmao:
> *


and my aunts :angry: my shit now maxed out


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:44 AM~7947145
> *how bout I "sock you in da face" LOL page from your book
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:45 AM~7947159
> *
> *


look bitch, you know what I mean asswad LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:33 AM~7947061
> *foot?  you freak
> shame i didnt make it.  i'd have prolly got wasted and acted an azz.. glad i stayed home.
> *


YOU KNOW IT! :rofl:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:46 AM~7947163
> *look bitch, you know what I mean asswad LOL
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 11:47 AM~7947176
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

dena :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:46 AM~7947168
> *YOU KNOW IT! :rofl:
> *


any brawds out there sat nite?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:31 AM~7947051
> *SHE WAS PRETTY CUTE.
> *


she wants to know if you have a thing for feet or what? :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 10:40 AM~7947114
> *well this is tha chic that was at my house 2 weeks ago :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


dang shes got some big boobs! i think i have a twin runnin around houston.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:50 AM~7947211
> *dena  :wave:
> *


waddup Y :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2007, 10:40 AM~7947116
> *went good, had some homeboys drop by and a lot of family.  tired as hell and ready to go back to bed.
> *


cool!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 11:54 AM~7947246
> *waddup Y :wave:
> *


nother damn day at the office. I just threw a rubber band ball at my coworkers face. he was sleeping LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:31 AM~7947051
> *SHE WAS PRETTY CUTE.
> *


she said cute is for puppies or kittens! Not for ladies!!!! :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 10:42 AM~7947132
> *you need to photoshop the bigbody behind her :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 10:53 AM~7947235
> *she wants to know if you have a thing for feet or what? :ugh:
> *


TELL HER TO BRING OVER SUM HOT SAUCE AND IF SHES LUCKY SHE JUST MIGHT FIND OUT. :yes: hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 10:45 AM~7947149
> *OH NOTHING :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 11:55 AM~7947262
> *she said cute is for puppies or kittens! Not for ladies!!!!  :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


pic? i wanna see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:56 AM~7947270
> *TELL HER TO BRING OVER SUM HOT SAUCE AND IF SHES LUCKY SHE JUST MIGHT FIND OUT. :yes:  hno:
> *


foo said Hot sauce. LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 10:55 AM~7947262
> *she said cute is for puppies or kittens! Not for ladies!!!!  :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD , SHE WAS FUCKIN HOT!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:57 AM~7947285
> *MY BAD , SHE WAS FUCKIN HOT!!!!
> *


which one of her homegirls was it? la mercedes benz?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:57 AM~7947285
> *MY BAD , SHE WAS FUCKIN HOT!!!!
> *


pic?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:45 AM~7947151
> *and my aunts  :angry:  my shit now maxed out
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 21 2007, 11:59 AM~7947296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 10:55 AM~7947262
> *she said cute is for puppies or kittens! Not for ladies!!!!  :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats def something she would say.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 10:57 AM~7947271
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 IT WAS PROBABLY CUZ YOU HAVE A TAIL LIGHT OUT ON UR DRIVER SIDE. :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 10:56 AM~7947270
> *TELL HER TO BRING OVER SUM HOT SAUCE AND IF SHES LUCKY SHE JUST MIGHT FIND OUT. :yes:  hno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 12:01 PM~7947314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats def something she would say.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 12:00 PM~7947304
> *:roflmao:
> *


im glad you find that funny.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:54 AM~7947241
> *dang shes got some big boobs! i think i have a twin runnin around houston.
> *


bewbs :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 12:00 PM~7947311
> *:nono:
> :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 12:02 PM~7947328
> *bewbs :cheesy:
> *


X2 who doesnt love them?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2007, 10:59 AM~7947296
> *which one of her homegirls was it?  la mercedes benz?
> *


she was kens surprise present from what i heard...?? :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:56 AM~7947270
> *TELL HER TO BRING OVER SUM HOT SAUCE AND IF SHES LUCKY SHE JUST MIGHT FIND OUT. :yes:  hno:
> *


:roflmao:

she said, "Ewwwwwwww...I don't think I can do the Hot Sauce thing. HAHAHAHA! Ewwwwwwww, just the thought of having hot sauce all over my pretty toes!" LOL



> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:57 AM~7947285
> *MY BAD , SHE WAS FUCKIN HOT!!!!
> *


she said, "haha! Tell him "That's much better!" =)"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2007, 12:02 PM~7947329
> *:biggrin:
> *


la mercedes benz...lol with all that red lipstick :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 12:03 PM~7947338
> *she was kens surprise present from what i heard...?? :roflmao:
> *


mercedes jumped out of a cake? maybe i shoulda went. dang


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 11:01 AM~7947316
> *IT WAS PROBABLY CUZ YOU HAVE A TAIL LIGHT OUT ON UR DRIVER SIDE. :nosad:
> *


who told you that? :ugh: i was at home sat night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 12:04 PM~7947343
> *:roflmao:
> she said, "haha!  Tell him "That's much better!"  =)"
> *


tell her I SAID.. wasssssuppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:04 AM~7947348
> *mercedes jumped out of a cake?  maybe i shoulda went.  dang
> *


i dont know...thats what i heard..?? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 10:03 AM~7947338
> *she was kens surprise present from what i heard...?? :roflmao:
> *


straight up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said, who cares wut it dew, he drink..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2007, 12:05 PM~7947359
> *straight up
> *


sometimes its crooked.. but they still like it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all this partying going on sat nite, and nobody has pics? :scrutinize:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 12:09 PM~7947380
> *all this partying going on sat nite, and nobody has pics?     :scrutinize:
> *


:scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 11:04 AM~7947343
> *:roflmao:
> 
> she said, "Ewwwwwwww...I don't think I can do the Hot Sauce thing. HAHAHAHA! Ewwwwwwww, just the thought of having hot sauce all over my pretty toes!" LOL
> ...


TELL HER MESSENGERS SUCK. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 12:04 PM~7947344
> *la mercedes benz...lol with all that red lipstick :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

LUNCH TIME BITCHES.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2007, 12:12 PM~7947408
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she was payin for her own lap dances at sp.... :0 member that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2007, 12:14 PM~7947442
> *she was payin for her own lap dances at sp.... :0  member that?
> *


true. girl a trooper though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR* , EX214GIRL, NIX CUSTOMS

damn slim.. had nightmare about ur caprice other nite.. hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2007, 12:15 PM~7947445
> *true.  girl a trooper though.
> *


yup coo' peeps and can drink too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

drinking is for losers who think their lives suck, and need to get intoxicated to excape it momentarally.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 12:34 PM~7947573
> *drinking is for losers who think their lives suck, and need to get intoxicated to excape it momentarally.
> *


you and hny, LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 12:36 PM~7947585
> *you and hny, LOL
> *


what u talkin about? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 12:37 PM~7947595
> *what u talkin about?  :dunno:
> *


borratchos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody have dish network via AT&T ? due to reason i dont wanna go into, i have to ditch cable phone/tv/internet.. and go with AT&T.. and thats what my cable tv would be replaced with.. internet will go back to DSL. just worried about dish network for tv. still suck? remember when rain use to knock it out every time when i had direct tv.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got satelite, works fine and dsl is fast,


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 07:37 AM~7946510
> *who me??? never. :angel:
> *


did you get bent over


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2007, 12:58 PM~7947706
> *i got satelite, works fine and dsl is fast,
> *


already knew about dsl.. use ot have it,back in 6.0 days when u still playing with dial up.. dsl so much better then cable.. i miss it. :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 09:54 AM~7947246
> *waddup Y :wave:
> *


DID YOU GET BENT OVER


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7947727
> *already knew about dsl.. use ot have it,back in 6.0 days when u still playing with dial up..    dsl so much better then cable.. i miss it.  :tears:
> *


isnt dsl good depending on how far from the terminal you are?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 01:05 PM~7947755
> *isnt dsl good depending on how far from the terminal you are?
> *


dsl is a "dedicated service line"hence. dsl.. meaning connection is constant and same bandwidth. cable is shared by a network..so if others in your same neighborhood are utilizing some bandwidth, either cable phone, tv or internet.. that reduces available bandwith you have, making your connection slower. so basicly, cable fluctuates, and that sucks.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 01:15 PM~7947812
> *dsl is a "dedicated service line"hence. dsl..  meaning connection is constant and same bandwidth.  cable is shared by a network..so if others in your same neighborhood are utilizing some bandwidth, either cable phone, tv or internet.. that reduces available bandwith you have, making your connection slower.  so basicly, cable fluctuates, and that sucks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and here I thought you rode on the "short bus" well done.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 01:17 PM~7947821
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and here I thought you rode on the "short bus" well done.
> *


short bus on chinaz.. dont hate.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 21 2007, 11:10 AM~7947391
> *:scrutinize: :nono:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 01:35 PM~7947933
> *x2
> *


thought u didnt go?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 12:37 PM~7947948
> *thought u didnt go?
> *


i didnt. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 01:44 PM~7947985
> *i didnt. :ugh:
> *


me either. shoulda came over then. i watched bootleg of shrek the 3rd, and had hot pockets.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7948140
> *me either.  shoulda came over then.    i watched bootleg of shrek the 3rd, and had hot pockets.
> *


oh yea. guess i missed out. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 02:07 PM~7948207
> *oh yea. guess i missed out. :ugh:
> *


lets go to movies sat.. i can butta yo popcorn.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 12:00 PM~7948140
> *me either.  shoulda came over then.    i watched bootleg of shrek the 3rd, and had hot pockets.
> *


from your stash?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 21 2007, 02:22 PM~7948312
> *from your stash?
> *


more like my arsenal. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 12:23 PM~7948324
> *more like my arsenal.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 12:05 PM~7947755
> *isnt dsl good depending on how far from the terminal you are?
> *



danny got dsl??? :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 21 2007, 12:29 PM~7948364
> *danny got dsl???  :0
> *


x2
:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 21 2007, 02:29 PM~7948364
> *danny got dsl???  :0
> *


fk u.. heard this is your phone.. that connects yo country azz to world wide web


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 01:38 PM~7948437
> *fk u.. heard this is your phone..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
hello....DATELINE....we have a perv here trying to lure in lil girls with hot pockets and bratz phones....


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 12:38 PM~7948437
> *fk u.. heard this is your phone..
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 21 2007, 01:42 PM~7948477
> *:uh:
> hello....DATELINE....we have a perv here trying to lure in lil girls with hot pockets and bratz phones....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 02:56 PM~7948600
> *:roflmao:
> *


find that funny? :uh: i dont think you do.. musta clicked wrong smiley right?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 03:11 PM~7948728
> *:uh:
> *


VERY GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey hunny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2007, 03:40 PM~7948945
> *hey hunny
> *


stop calling me that queer


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2007, 02:40 PM~7948945
> *hey hunny
> *


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 21 2007, 01:40 PM~7948945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 12:20 PM~7947493
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR , EX214GIRL, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


hey fuck that shit..... cut it out .....don't need nothing happening to that shit its almost there.......unless you watched me walk away from yo ass at a light or sumthing :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> *9mm is my back up, got big 45 1911 *
> [/quote
> 
> x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2007, 07:37 PM~7950547
> *hey fuck that shit..... cut it out .....don't need nothing happening to that shit its almost there.......unless you watched me walk away from yo ass at a light or sumthing :biggrin:
> *


naw.. more like i yo caprice had like 28" cylinders in rear..and you 3 wheel that bish so high.. you got underneath and was changing oil. woke up thinking.. "man.. i gotta step my game up".. lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> :roflmao:
> 
> she said, "Ewwwwwwww...I don't think I can do the Hot Sauce thing. HAHAHAHA! Ewwwwwwww, just the thought of having hot sauce all over my pretty toes!" LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2007, 07:46 PM~7950619
> *fuck all that ........ shit if you gotta do all that before you fuck thats a good sign your jhonson is a lil to short.....the shocker is about as far as i go and i got sum long fingers.... :biggrin:
> *


man said the shocker. lol..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:06 AM~7946645
> *pistol right on my hip..  but cop was there already.    member i said they were already looking for em?    and aint gonna kill ***** over my car, beat his azz maybe.    and hell, i choked hell out of that crackhead on hood of my car.. ask nix, he saw the crackhead smudges all over my hood.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** asulting crackheads


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2007, 07:54 PM~7950665
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ***** asulting crackheads
> *


technically he was a sniffer.. was fk'd up from inhaling pesticides. but just like crackhead. lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> > *9mm is my back up, got big 45 1911 *
> > [/quote
> >
> > x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2007, 09:57 AM~7947285
> *MY BAD , SHE WAS FUCKIN HOT!!!!
> *



x2 she seems nice but looks high maintaince and requires a weekly shopping allowance...j/k :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> > *9mm is my back up, got big 45 1911 *
> > [/quote
> >
> > x2 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 08:14 PM~7950772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chinese or russian ak?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 08:12 PM~7950763
> *x2  she seems nice but looks high maintaince and requires a weekly shopping allowance...j/k :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


drop her off at walmart with $20..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:09 AM~7947380
> *all this partying going on sat nite, and nobody has pics?    :scrutinize:
> *



i do :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 06:16 PM~7950787
> *chinese or russian ak?
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 07:16 PM~7950787
> *chinese or russian ak?
> *




you can't buy an actual russian ak in the u.s., unless you're a machine gun collector and have lots of money.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 07:14 PM~7950772
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dave your dangerous


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 08:35 PM~7950956
> *you can't buy an actual russian ak in the u.s., unless you're a machine gun collector and have lots of money.
> *


uh nay, yeah you can


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 08:22 PM~7950847
> *
> *


nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

my boy is lookin for a thompson 45cal (tommy gun), those fuckers are hard to find


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 07:43 PM~7951027
> *uh nay, yeah you can
> *



uh no you can't. they never imported them at all. and if you have one, its probably very illegal and i wouldn't tell anyone i have it. the russians never made semi automatic ak's for the american market.

parts kits on american made receivers don't count.

this new generation stuff doesn't count either, they aren't actual ak-47's


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 08:47 PM~7951068
> *uh no you can't.  they never imported them at all.  and if you have one, its probably very illegal and i wouldn't tell anyone i have it.  the russians never made semi automatic ak's for the american market.
> 
> parts kits on american made receivers don't count.
> ...


Illegal aliens can make it in here, so can the russian AK


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

shit gets in here all the time. cant protect all the borders.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 07:45 PM~7951047
> *my boy is lookin for a thompson 45cal (tommy gun), those fuckers are hard to find
> *



nah, those are easy to find. a full auto one or a cheapy auto ordinance semi?

full autos can be had for about 15k, the semis can be bought for around 2g's.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 08:51 PM~7951118
> *nah, those are easy to find.  a full auto one or a cheapy auto ordinance semi?
> 
> full autos can be had for about 15k, the semis can be bought for around 2g's.
> *


man, thats too much for a sorry ass rifle. but he really wants one


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 07:48 PM~7951082
> *Illegal aliens can make it in here, so can the russian AK
> *



ok well if you're talkin illegal weapons, thats a different story. i wouldn't advertise i'm lookin for one that way though.

i have a homie who's an atf field agent and we shoot confiscated machine guns all the time. each one has a prison story behind it...

jus a lil advice homie..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 08:53 PM~7951145
> *ok well if you're talkin illegal weapons, thats a different story.  i wouldn't advertise i'm lookin for one that way though.
> 
> i have a homie who's an atf field agent and we shoot confiscated machine guns all the time.  each one has a prison story behind it...
> ...


plead the fif :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 07:54 PM~7951156
> *plead the fif  :biggrin:
> *



yessir.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 08:55 PM~7951161
> *yessir.....
> *


bout what? lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 06:36 PM~7950967
> *dave your dangerous
> *



:biggrin: i got one that shots pookie :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 07:55 PM~7951165
> *bout what? lol
> *



pleadin the fif foo'. i'm tellin you that shit aint no joke. people do real time for that.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 07:56 PM~7951175
> *:biggrin:
> *



wuts the scope for...you don't hunt..... :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 08:57 PM~7951182
> *pleadin the fif foo'.  i'm tellin you that shit aint no joke.  people do real time for that.
> *


nah homie im legal as a beagle :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 06:57 PM~7951189
> *wuts the scope for...you don't hunt..... :ugh:
> *



anymore


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 08:00 PM~7951210
> *nah homie im legal as a beagle  :biggrin:
> *



 fa' sho'


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 07:00 PM~7951210
> *nah homie im legal as a beagle  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 07:01 PM~7951231
> *x2
> *


for pat:


i got one that shots pookie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 08:03 PM~7951241
> *from pat:
> i got one that shots pookie
> *



shut up foo' :angry: 



here's some buffet pics dave, not the kind you can eat so put your fork up.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hay guey, pancho pistolas in tha casa :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 07:04 PM~7951254
> *shut up foo' :angry:
> here's some buffet pics dave, not the kind you can eat so put your fork up.
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u should have just swallowed it :biggrin: 

hey what's that website with the vietnam war stuff


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 08:10 PM~7951319
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u should have just swallowed it :biggrin:
> ...



wouldn't you like to know beesh....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 07:10 PM~7951326
> *wouldn't you like to know beesh....
> *



:roflmao: what just tell me


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 08:13 PM~7951353
> *:roflmao:   what just tell me
> *



man your drunk off frijoles foolio


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2007, 08:09 PM~7951314
> *hay guey, pancho pistolas in tha  casa  :0  :biggrin:
> *



those aren't even mine, they are a homie's.

you should see what's in my safe... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 07:18 PM~7951413
> *those aren't even mine, they are a homie's.
> 
> you should see what's in my safe... :biggrin:
> *


hay guey, what u got homie, a damn bazooka :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 07:14 PM~7951365
> *man your drunk off frijoles foolio
> *



THAT WAS SAT NITE :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 08:48 PM~7951089
> *shit  gets in here all the time. cant protect all the borders.
> *


ur perfect example


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 09:44 PM~7951665
> *THAT WAS SAT NITE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 07:17 PM~7950798
> *i do :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: you cant post them though...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:48 PM~7951712
> *ur perfect example
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 09:57 PM~7951796
> *:ugh: you cant post them though...
> *


like this?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 08:48 PM~7951712
> *ur perfect example
> *



:roflmao: 



hey you still got that dewalt grinder


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 21 2007, 10:06 PM~7951921
> *:roflmao:
> hey you still got that dewalt grinder
> *


yeah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:05 PM~7951907
> *like this?
> 
> 
> ...


oh you punk ass nicca!!! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:48 PM~7951712
> *ur perfect example
> *


there is no way that the border patrol missed your fat ass, you must have been born here LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 21 2007, 10:09 PM~7951956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:11 PM~7951990
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


I was put in an XXXL crate. :biggrin: and got shipped


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 09:11 PM~7951990
> *:biggrin:
> *


fker!!! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:05 PM~7951907
> *like this?
> 
> 
> ...


damn, they can beat me anytime! Police brutality.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 10:12 PM~7952010
> *fk her!!! :roflmao:
> *


always do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn..fired up grinder..... now i know why dudes on american choppers always wearing eye protection.. dust spit all in my eyes.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:23 PM~7952161
> *damn..fired up grinder.....  now i know why dudes on american choppers always wearing eye protection..  dust spit all in my eyes.  :wow:
> *


my homeboy fuckin dropped one on his chest, it cut him up good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:24 PM~7952173
> *my homeboy fuckin dropped one on his chest, it cut him up good.
> *


huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:28 PM~7952220
> *huh?
> 
> 
> ...


 we were cutting his moonroof out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:30 PM~7952239
> *we were cutting his moonroof out.
> *


didnt have plasma cutter? sheet metal shears? i been watching overhaulin too much. lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 07:57 PM~7951796
> *:ugh: you cant post them though...
> *


$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 10:38 PM~7952337
> *$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:33 PM~7952273
> *didnt have plasma cutter?  sheet metal shears?      i been watching overhaulin too much.  lol
> *


nah, $2 jig saw blade and a chicago cutter.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:46 PM~7952421
> *nah, $2 jig saw blade and a chicago cutter.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:48 PM~7952449
> *:uh:
> *


hey, what you gonna do? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it.. i want a moonroof now too. lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:53 PM~7952492
> *fk it.. i want a moonroof now too.  lol
> *


let me know, that arranged can be


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:55 PM~7952510
> *let me know, that arranged can be
> *


cool.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:57 PM~7952531
> *cool.
> *


Ill drill a big hole before you change your mind. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:00 PM~7952558
> *Ill drill a big hole before you change your mind.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i drill big holes all da time. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2007, 09:38 PM~7952337
> *$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *


DIRTY!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:03 PM~7952583
> *DIRTY!!!! :roflmao:
> *


u going to POP tomorrow?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:03 PM~7952593
> *u going to POP tomorrow?
> *


i thought it was suppose to rain tomorrow???


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:02 PM~7952576
> *i drill big holes all da time.  :biggrin:
> *


riiiiiiight :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:57 PM~7952531
> *cool.
> *


What'z up homie..............


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:04 PM~7952605
> *i thought it was suppose to rain tomorrow???
> *


yep


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:04 PM~7952605
> *i thought it was suppose to rain tomorrow???
> *


word? didnt know... thanks ed brandon.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:06 PM~7952638
> *word?  didnt know... thanks ed brandon.
> *


all fuckin week :angry: oh, and ed brandon is gay, seriously.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:07 PM~7952660
> *all fuckin week  :angry:  oh, and ed brandon is gay, seriously.
> *


u know this how? :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:08 PM~7952661
> *u know this how?    :0
> *


it was on the news, got caught with a dude.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

i watch 26 news cause of '' FOX RAD STORM SEEKER"!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:09 PM~7952670
> *it was on the news, got caught with a dude.
> *


riiiiiiiiight.. ok..... queer.. you gettin banged by weather man. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:06 PM~7952638
> *word?  didnt know... thanks ed brandon.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

or telemundo cause the chicks are hott. dont know what they saying, but they hot ass hell


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk that.. elena on La Raza tv is fine azz hell.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:12 PM~7952698
> *fk that..  elena on La Raza tv is fine azz hell.
> *


dont know about that one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:11 PM~7952686
> *
> *


come over for dinner tomorrow nite.. imma make spaghetti.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:12 PM~7952711
> *come over for dinner tomorrow nite..  imma make spaghetti.
> *



and what she gonna eat gordo?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:12 PM~7952711
> *come over for dinner tomorrow nite..  imma make spaghetti.
> *


 :0 told you im on a diet! hitting the gym after work tomorrow.

you cook?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:12 PM~7952710
> *dont know about that one
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:13 PM~7952727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh hells to the yeah. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:13 PM~7952723
> *and what she gonna eat gordo?
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 21 2007, 11:13 PM~7952723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, u didnt tell me. must have me mixed up with one of your many sanch's. and yeah, i cook. think being fat was an accident?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:15 PM~7952751
> *
> no, u didnt tell me.    must have me mixed up with one of your many sanch's.  and yeah, i cook.  think being fat was an accident?
> *


bitch, you go to soup kitchens and push out the homeless. asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:16 PM~7952768
> *bitch, you go to soup kitchens and push out the homeless. asshole
> *


fk em, they use to not eating. i aint. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:15 PM~7952751
> *no, u didnt tell me.    must have me mixed up with one of your many sanch's.  and yeah, i cook.  think being fat was an accident?
> *


i didnt? shit im tellin everyone that! yes i need to drop some lbs. ive been slackin and eating too dayum much.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:14 PM~7952740
> *oh hells to the yeah.  :cheesy:
> *


u can catch elena mon-fri on channel 3, 2pm.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:17 PM~7952772
> *i didnt? shit im tellin everyone that! yes i need to drop some lbs. ive been slackin and eating too dayum much.
> *


looked fine to me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:17 PM~7952771
> *fk em, they use to not eating.  i aint.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny, avenge...

i'm out..so ya'll can have some alone time.. freaks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:20 PM~7952814
> *hrny, avenge...
> 
> i'm out..so ya'll can have some alone time..    freaks.
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 10:18 PM~7952792
> *looked fine to me.
> *


:happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:20 PM~7952814
> *hrny, avenge...
> 
> i'm out..so ya'll can have some alone time..    freaks.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 11:17 PM~7952771
> *fk em, they use to not eating.  i aint.  :biggrin:
> *


and I thought I was going to hell. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 10:22 PM~7952846
> *and I thought I was going to hell. LOL
> *


both of yall are!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 11:23 PM~7952860
> *both of yall are!
> *


holy crap your right :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2007, 11:24 PM~7952864
> *holy crap your right  :0
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 21 2007, 06:39 PM~7950563
> *naw.. more like i yo caprice had like 28" cylinders in rear..and you 3 wheel that bish so high..  you got underneath and was changing oil.  woke up thinking.. "man.. i gotta step my game up".. lol
> *


MAMASELO


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2007, 10:17 PM~7952772
> *i didnt? shit im tellin everyone that! yes i need to drop some lbs. ive been slackin and eating too dayum much.
> *


WORKIN ON THAT FIGURE FOR THE RETURN OF S&J :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2007, 07:44 AM~7954338
> *WORKIN ON THAT FIGURE FOR THE RETURN OF S&J :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2007, 07:44 AM~7954338
> *WORKIN ON THAT FIGURE FOR THE RETURN OF S&J :biggrin:
> *


yea right! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2007, 07:03 AM~7954226
> *ok
> *


MIRA LATIN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340076


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2007, 09:27 AM~7954512
> *MIRA LATIN
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340076
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2007, 08:31 AM~7954530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MINI-TRUCK CLUB RULES.....

We have 5 rules so far: 

1.Trucks and cars must have either bolt on wires or five star wheels. Trios are also excepted. (Lets face it knockoffs are waaay to easy to steal, not to mention the whole danger of them coming of while you are driving.)

2. "Cool" hair is required, if your bald your screwed. (Sorry, JG.)

3. Our theme song "Ice Ice Baby" by Vanilla Ice can only be played at the start of our meetings. (I know its a great song but it is our club theme song don't wear it out guys!)

4. Crushed Velour Interior is mandatory. We also feel that dingle balls around the windows are awesome but not mandatory.

5. Window stickers are for members only do not stick them on your friends or neighbors car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2007, 09:36 AM~7954549
> *MINI-TRUCK CLUB RULES.....
> 
> We have 5 rules so far:
> ...


hair rule got latin left out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 09:38 AM~7954559
> *hair rule got latin left out.
> *


whew!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 08:38 AM~7954559
> *hair rule got latin left out.
> *


rodney can't join cause he has knockoffs...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

party in surfside tx sat.. who down?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2007, 09:46 AM~7954600
> *rodney can't join cause he has knockoffs...... :biggrin:
> *


damn.. that sucks.. his skate ramp would be perfect for that club.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 08:38 AM~7954559
> *hair rule got latin left out.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 09:50 AM~7954619
> *damn..  that sucks..  his skate ramp would be perfect for that club.
> *


you going to piss him off again. *machismes* will run and tell him. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2007, 09:55 AM~7954644
> *you going to piss him off again.  machismes will run and tell him.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so i aint hatin, i motivatin


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 22 2007, 08:50 AM~7954619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he didn't get mad fool....he just said he's gonna come get you.... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2007, 09:02 AM~7954676
> *he didn't get mad fool....he just said he's gonna come get you.... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2007, 10:02 AM~7954676
> *haha......damn skippy
> he didn't get mad fool....he just said he's gonna come get you.... :0
> *


tell em make sure his plywood bolted down good before the long drive.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected]"the man has a plywood bed cover.. u really think he owns a computer?"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 22 2007, 09:03 AM~7954684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 10:03 AM~7954680
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

QUE PASA PRIMOS & PRIMAS :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

sup Nick ... another day ... another dollar ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 22 2007, 10:24 AM~7954803
> *QUE PASA PRIMOS & PRIMAS :dunno:
> *


What's up P-towner


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2007, 09:26 AM~7954815
> *What's up P-towner
> *


DONT B HATIN. :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 22 2007, 09:26 AM~7954814
> *sup Nick ... another day ... another dollar ...
> *


THATS RIGHT. :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 22 2007, 10:37 AM~7954882
> *DONT B HATIN. :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :werd:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 22 2007, 10:24 AM~7954803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ptown does suck though.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 22 2007, 09:24 AM~7954803
> *QUE PASA PRIMOS & PRIMAS :dunno:
> *



hey yo nick......hey yo nick.......sup......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2007, 10:46 AM~7954933
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What'z up homie. I might not be at the Majestix Picnic this weekend................ :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 10:47 AM~7954935
> *
> ptown does suck though.
> *


got the 2dolla jig, you ready?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2007, 11:04 AM~7955044
> *What'z up homie. I might not be at the Majestix Picnic this weekend................ :angry:
> *


What happened?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2007, 10:04 AM~7955044
> *What'z up homie. I might not be at the Majestix Picnic this weekend................ :angry:
> *



what's up pearl?????? where you been hidin.......haven't heard back from you on the parts homie.....you still interested?? holla at me..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2007, 11:11 AM~7955096
> *What happened?
> *


I will be in Houston this weekend for a family event..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2007, 11:17 AM~7955125
> *I will be in Houston this weekend for a family event..........
> *


That's cool.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2007, 11:14 AM~7955107
> *what's up pearl?????? where you been hidin.......haven't heard back from you on the parts homie.....you still interested?? holla at me..
> *


What'z up homie. Your right I do need to get them, my tranny went out in the car :angry: so been busy trying to get that fixed. But might have to say fuck it and make sure I get them parts from you..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2007, 11:17 AM~7955130
> *That's cool.
> *


So for My Grandmother canceled and if my mother cancel you will see me at the picnic.............. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hows the weather in H-town? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 22 2007, 12:06 PM~7955456
> *hows the weather in H-town?  :cheesy:
> *


SUNNY AND 82 DEGREES.. WHY?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 12:09 PM~7955476
> *SUNNY AND 82 DEGREES.. WHY?
> *


He's going to come back to Houston........... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 22 2007, 08:26 AM~7954814
> *sup Nick ... another day ... another dollar ...
> *


in your case, 2 dollars


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2007, 11:12 AM~7955497
> *He's going to come back to Houston........... :0
> *


:thumbsdown:

:roflmao:

whats up C.P.?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 12:09 PM~7955476
> *SUNNY AND 82 DEGREES.. WHY?
> *


if that were true id be workin today :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2007, 12:53 PM~7955748
> *if that were true id be workin today :cheesy:
> *


ya lazy mook! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 22 2007, 12:51 PM~7955729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one was talkin to you kracka


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im going to be in town this weekend... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 22 2007, 01:01 PM~7955792
> *Im going to be in town this weekend...  :cheesy:
> *


nobody cares.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 12:06 PM~7955814
> *nobody cares.
> *


hrny does


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 12:06 PM~7955814
> *nobody cares.
> *



ok Botijas...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 12:56 PM~7955771
> *no one was talkin to you kracka
> *


if you dont want to read my post take your ass to the pancake forums!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+May 22 2007, 01:08 PM~7955823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn. expected better comeback then that. you must hate me, really hate me. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2007, 11:53 AM~7955748
> *if that were true id be workin today :cheesy:
> *


slacker


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 22 2007, 12:08 PM~7955823
> *hrny does
> *


:ugh: all lies....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 01:25 PM~7955888
> *slacker
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 01:25 PM~7955893
> *:ugh: all lies....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 12:25 PM~7955893
> *:ugh: all lies....
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 12:51 PM~7955729
> *whats up C.P.?
> *


What'z going on Hny Brn..........  

Getting ready for another good weekend............... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2007, 01:16 PM~7956188
> *What'z going on Hny Brn..........
> 
> Getting ready for another good weekend............... :biggrin:
> *


yea im always ready for an extra day off from work! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you getting 3 days off? damn..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.. i asked here..and was told "pendejo..we're closed monday" :dunno: 

MLK day?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 01:21 PM~7956222
> *nevermind.. i asked here..and was told "pendejo..we're closed monday"  :dunno:
> 
> MLK day?
> *


 :roflmao: 

memorial day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:24 PM~7956246
> *:roflmao:
> 
> memorial day.
> *


oh.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:18 PM~7956203
> *yea im always ready for an extra day off from work!  :biggrin:
> *


Everyday is an off day for me............... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2007, 01:32 PM~7956303
> *Everyday is an off day for me............... :biggrin:
> *


shit not for me. someones gotta pay the bills.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:34 PM~7956319
> *shit not for me. someones gotta pay the bills.
> *


next time find a sanch with deeper pockets.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:34 PM~7956319
> *shit not for me. someones gotta pay the bills.
> *


I pay bills also but get the time to have the days off.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 01:35 PM~7956327
> *next time find a sanch with deeper pockets.
> *


fk that. i can pay for my own things.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2007, 02:39 PM~7956360
> *I pay bills also but get the time to have the days off.......... :biggrin:
> *


and unlike some of these fools.. u know how to keep that pimp hand strong wif yo wifey.. like way u told her "stay yo azz here and watch the car, while i go grub wif da fellas" thats gangsta..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7956399
> *fk that. i can pay for my own things.
> *


except headlights and taillights. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2007, 01:39 PM~7956360
> *I pay bills also but get the time to have the days off.......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 01:45 PM~7956406
> *except headlights and taillights.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: i just havent gotten around to do that.

oh and didnt you offer to fix them for me? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:47 PM~7956427
> *:roflmao: i just havent gotten around to do that.
> 
> oh and didnt you offer to fix them for me? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


no.. i said something like "go ask someone else to put em in for you.. who fk u think i am.. mr goodwrench?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 01:53 PM~7956484
> *no.. i said something like "go ask someone else to put em in for you..  who fk u think i am..  mr  goodwrench?"
> *


:roflmao: guess i musta misunderstood. :dunno: or maybe it was someone else that offered. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:58 PM~7956522
> *:roflmao: guess i musta misunderstood. :dunno: or maybe it was someone else that offered. :ugh:
> *


MUSTA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

guess so.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

INDEED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 12:58 PM~7956522
> *:roflmao: guess i musta misunderstood. :dunno: or maybe it was someone else that offered. :ugh:
> *


i fix them, what about plumbing u need that worked on too?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i can hear the p0rn theme music playing now.. ..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2007, 02:05 PM~7956574
> *i fix them, what about plumbing u need that worked on too?
> *


 :cheesy: 

plumbing...nah im good though. if something comes up ill let ya know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 03:15 PM~7956636
> *:cheesy:
> 
> plumbing...nah im good though. if something comes up ill let ya know.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:47 PM~7956427
> *:roflmao: i just havent gotten around to do that.
> 
> oh and didnt you offer to fix them for me? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


you still driving that mitsubishi galant?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7956400
> *and unlike some of these fools.. u know how to keep that pimp hand strong wif yo wifey..    like way u told her "stay yo azz here and watch the car, while i go grub wif da fellas"  thats gangsta..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:45 PM~7956408
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 02:58 PM~7956522
> *:roflmao: guess i musta misunderstood. :dunno: or maybe it was someone else that offered. :ugh:
> *


He'll do it for a pack of hot pockets..................


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 03:15 PM~7956636
> *:cheesy:
> 
> plumbing...nah im good though. if something comes up ill let ya know.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

need electrician.. PM me.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2007, 01:58 PM~7956522
> *:roflmao: guess i musta misunderstood. :dunno: or maybe it was someone else that offered. :ugh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 22 2007, 07:39 PM~7958324
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 07:03 PM~7958517
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 22 2007, 08:22 PM~7958634
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
:uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: 
:uh: 
:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

childish


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 22 2007, 10:01 PM~7959251
> *childish
> *


bitch, dont you got a job or something?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hey pearl....just get at me when you are ready homie.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got bored.. let em know wats up..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2007, 10:16 PM~7959376
> *got bored.. let em know wats up..
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339660

fallow this link to check out more candyman paint jobs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dooz open mayne lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

childish


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 23 2007, 06:00 AM~7961157
> *childish
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 07:17 AM~7961262
> *x2
> *


yo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 23 2007, 06:00 AM~7961157
> *childish
> *


sounds familiar


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 07:37 AM~7961295
> *yo
> *


so you like the new addition to my garage?? :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

needs a skylight


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 07:54 AM~7961338
> *needs a skylight
> *


hole it tha roof


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

ill make the hole, I ll just jump on the roof


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2007, 10:07 PM~7959308
> *hey pearl....just get at me when you are ready homie.....
> *


Will do......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 22 2007, 06:39 PM~7958324
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 08:01 AM~7961369
> *:ugh:
> *


Morning Hny Brn................ :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 23 2007, 07:09 AM~7961393
> *Morning Hny Brn................ :wave:
> *


good mornin.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 08:16 AM~7961414
> *good mornin.
> *


Yes it is. I'm still feeling the Tequlia and Corona's from last night............ :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 23 2007, 07:18 AM~7961421
> *Yes it is. I'm still feeling the Tequlia and Corona's from last night............ :yes:
> *


corona... :thumbsdown: 

tequila... only when ive already been drinkin.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 08:19 AM~7961422
> *corona... :thumbsdown:
> 
> tequila... only when ive already been drinkin.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 07:20 AM~7961427
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 08:20 AM~7961428
> *ok
> *


wat it do mazteca


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 08:23 AM~7961441
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 08:19 AM~7961422
> *corona... :thumbsdown:
> 
> tequila... only when ive already been drinkin.
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 07:24 AM~7961447
> *
> *


:dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 08:19 AM~7961422
> *corona... :thumbsdown:
> 
> tequila... only when ive already been drinkin.
> *


borratcha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 08:24 AM~7961442
> *wat it do mazteca
> *


not much, just real busy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 08:29 AM~7961463
> *borratcha
> *


you trying to spell borracha or horchata?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 08:30 AM~7961464
> *not much, just real busy.
> *


Photoshopping my head on something else? LOL asshole


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 08:28 AM~7961459
> *:dunno:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 08:31 AM~7961469
> *Photoshopping my head on something else? LOL asshole
> *


nope, got a lot going on at work and after work.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 08:30 AM~7961468
> *you trying to spell borracha or horchata?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 08:30 AM~7961468
> *you trying to spell borracha or horchata?
> *


  im a **** :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 07:30 AM~7961468
> *you trying to spell borracha or horchata?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning slackers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 08:37 AM~7961499
> *  im a ****  :dunno:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 07:35 AM~7961488
> *:tears:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 09:06 AM~7961610
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 08:35 AM~7961488
> *:tears:
> *


 :uh: stop crying, u embarrassing us poo-toe


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 08:08 AM~7961617
> *:burn:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

mornin h-towners


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 09:08 AM~7961618
> *:uh:    stop crying, u embarrassing us poo-toe
> *


You’re the one embarrassing us. Driving 20 hours for a capala and hittin Houston streets w/it!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 09:19 AM~7961677
> *You’re the one embarrassing us. Driving 20 hours for a capala and hittin Houston streets w/it!! :uh:
> *


hater.. and it was 18 hours round/trip


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 09:21 AM~7961693
> *hater..  and it was 18 hours round/trip
> *


the blades were one thing but the 14'' chinaz with JUMBO tires........... :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 08:08 AM~7961617
> *:burn:
> *


The guy said he was ready to start painting again. I'm go check out his set up next week.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 09:25 AM~7961713
> *the blades were one thing but the 14'' chinaz with JUMBO tires........... :uh:
> *


 :uh: YEAH your right. my capala sucks.. ok, you win. :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 09:26 AM~7961723
> *The guy said he was ready to start painting again.  I'm go check out his set up next week.
> 
> 
> ...


got 2 ppl ready soon...... no bullshyt   still need to see his work in person tho


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 09:28 AM~7961733
> *:uh:    YEAH your right. my capala sucks.. ok, you win.  :tears:
> *


didnt mean to make you cry....................

Your capala is alright but I cant fake the funk. If I ever by a 96ss its gonna be the real deal  

















crybaby :uh: 















:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 09:31 AM~7961744
> *didnt mean to make you cry....................
> 
> Your capala is alright but I cant fake the funk. If I ever by a 96ss its gonna be the real deal
> ...


naw fk u..aint gonna argue with you.. all u do is go b1tchin to people.. "danny was mean.. " yada yada yada.. then i gotta hear "why u hurt brians feelings for?"... 


i'm thru wif it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NIX CUSTOMS, screwstone_tx



sup nix!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

whats everybody doing for memorial weekend?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 09:42 AM~7961801
> *whats everybody doing for memorial weekend?
> *


I'M DOING YOU. I CALLED DIBS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 08:29 AM~7961734
> *got 2 ppl ready soon...... no bullshyt    still need to see his work in person tho
> *


ill see if i can get this car out there and get some exposure


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 08:44 AM~7961807
> *I'M DOING YOU.  I CALLED DIBS
> *


:ugh: youre too late. :ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

youre throwed off!!! :roflmao:

nah for real...whatcha got planned? i might go out of town. its still up in the air but more than likely i will just to get away.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 09:49 AM~7961842
> *:ugh: youre too late. :ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> youre throwed off!!! :roflmao:
> ...


well, thinking of renting beach house saturday nite.. theres party thing i'm suppose to go to during Day satURDAY..so thinking having my own thing after..but aint sure.. dont wanna drive all way back from surfside drunk.. cause getting pulled over sure wouldn't be fun.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 08:42 AM~7961801
> *whats everybody doing for memorial weekend?
> *


BUILD CARS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 09:52 AM~7961853
> *BUILD CARS
> *


SHUT DOWN BARS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 09:42 AM~7961801
> *whats everybody doing for memorial weekend?
> *


saturday here, sunday majestix picnic, monday here


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 08:52 AM~7961859
> *SHUT DOWN BARS
> *


ha! dryem out!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 09:53 AM~7961865
> *ha! dryem out!
> *


I DONT DRINK THOUGH. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

calling about beach house now.. hope there are some left. kinda short notice..namean


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 08:51 AM~7961849
> *well, thinking of renting beach house saturday nite..  theres party thing i'm suppose to go to during Day satURDAY..so thinking having my own thing after..but aint sure..      dont wanna drive all way back from surfside drunk..  cause getting pulled over sure wouldn't be fun.
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 08:52 AM~7961853
> *BUILD CARS
> *


COOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 09:58 AM~7961886
> *x2
> *


esp with busted out headlight and tallights. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 08:57 AM~7961879
> *calling about beach house now..  hope there are some left.  kinda last notice..namean
> *


them hoes is pricey i pass by there all they time got some gangsta pads there 

just rent the underneath and kick it in the shade


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 09:59 AM~7961890
> *them hoes is pricey i pass by there all they time got some gangsta pads there
> 
> just rent the underneath and kick it in the shade
> *


aint worried about money.. thats why i'm called OG Money Stackz. come on now..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 08:53 AM~7961862
> *saturday here, sunday majestix picnic, monday here
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 08:59 AM~7961889
> *esp with busted out headlight and tallights.    :uh:
> *


 :0 

hatin! or is it motivatin ?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 08:59 AM~7961889
> *esp with busted out headlight and tallights.    :uh:
> *


or a broken license plate light. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 10:03 AM~7961916
> *or a broken license plate light. :ugh:
> *


yeah, that would suck too.. gettin pulled over cause of minor thing like that.. and cops find open booze and guns.. that would send me to jail for sure.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 09:04 AM~7961922
> *yeah, that would suck too.. gettin pulled over cause of minor thing like that..    and cops find open booze and guns..      that would send me to jail for sure.
> *


thats a real troublemaker.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 10:06 AM~7961937
> *thats a real troublemaker.
> *


dude like that..sounds like a real old skoo G to me.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 09:09 AM~7961947
> *dude like that..sounds like a real old skoo G to me.
> *


yeah an real O.G.T


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 10:13 AM~7961979
> *yeah an real O.G.T
> 
> *


lol!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

So this is how we do it in H town? 











:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 10:29 AM~7962076
> *So this is how we do it in H town?
> 
> 
> ...


no problem changing the oil on that regal


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 09:31 AM~7962084
> *no problem changing the oil on that regal
> *


And side view mirrors are not as important as wheels these days either.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 10:35 AM~7962106
> *And side view mirrors are not as important as wheels these days either.
> *


he must have taken them off so that he won't see no one behind him laughing.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 09:35 AM~7962106
> *And side view mirrors are not as important as wheels these days either.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 10:38 AM~7962117
> *he must have taken them off so that he won't see no one behind him laughing.
> *


lol... naw hes molding in benzo signals :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 10:41 AM~7962141
> *lol... naw hes molding in benzo signals :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dented up hoods


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovh4G-xmA4Q

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 10:29 AM~7962076
> *So this is how we do it in H town?
> 
> 
> ...


whats more sad.. is u running out of your house in chanklas to go take a picture of it. cause u stay right there..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 10:02 AM~7962232
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovh4G-xmA4Q
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



is that avenge??? :ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 07:42 AM~7961801
> *whats everybody doing for memorial weekend?
> *


u.l.a softball game.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 11:05 AM~7962258
> *is that avenge???  :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no, these people are egypt egypt, avenge is chino


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 09:49 AM~7961842
> *:ugh: youre too late. :ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> youre throwed off!!! :roflmao:
> ...


I'll be in Houston for the weekend if not I will be in Dallas for the Majestix picnic.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 10:08 AM~7962283
> *u.l.a softball  game.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 10:09 AM~7962287
> *no, these people are egypt egypt, avenge is chino
> *


that fool was just knocking ppl out left and right. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 23 2007, 11:13 AM~7962315
> *I'll be in Houston for the weekend if not I will be in Dallas for the Majestix picnic.....
> *


raining in houston, sunny in dallas


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 23 2007, 10:13 AM~7962315
> *I'll be in Houston for the weekend if not I will be in Dallas for the Majestix picnic.....
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 10:04 AM~7962249
> *whats more sad.. is u running out of your house in chanklas to go take a picture of it.  cause u stay right there..
> *


nope passed that motherfucker up in my truck and gpt it so your dumbass could see it cus you DO matter .


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 07:42 AM~7961801
> *whats everybody doing for memorial weekend?
> *


going to the club sat. for my birthday...sunday have a bbq for my birthday....monday taking a crusie down to g-town with tha wifey...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 23 2007, 11:25 AM~7962382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Star Wars bASH PART II?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 09:08 AM~7962283
> *u.l.a softball  game.
> *


details .u gonna make me bust out the old school louisville slugger and pull a babe ruth


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2007, 10:59 AM~7962571
> *going to the club sat. for my birthday...sunday have a bbq for my birthday....monday taking a crusie down to g-town with tha wifey...
> *


man there are too many bdays in may. sounds cool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 23 2007, 12:14 PM~7962683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MINE IN JULY.. BIG BASH..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)* 

:uh: ALOT OF NINJAZ


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 12:42 PM~7962844
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 
> :uh:  ALOT OF NINJAZ
> *


you included poo-toe


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 11:05 AM~7962258
> *is that avenge???  :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 12:45 PM~7962861
> *you included poo-toe
> *


pepsi n hot wings got you all fudged up....... LoL!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 09:42 AM~7961801
> *whats everybody doing for memorial weekend?
> *


going outta town, then prob the river and get drunk


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 12:48 PM~7962881
> *pepsi n hot wings got you all fudged up....... LoL!!!
> *


god damn shitted out my skeleton with one push :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 12:50 PM~7962891
> *going outta town, then prob the river and get drunk
> *


dont get so drunk, u try to swim back to china..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 11:20 AM~7962355
> *raining in houston, sunny in dallas
> *


crackheads in dallas :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 12:53 PM~7962906
> *dont get so drunk, u try to swim back to china..
> *


if I do, ill take your wheels with me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 12:51 PM~7962896
> *god damn shitted out my skeleton with one push  :angry:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 11:31 AM~7962781
> *MINE IN JULY.. BIG BASH..
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 12:55 PM~7962924
> *:burn:
> *


La Cagada Topic Relief Program :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 11:50 AM~7962891
> *going outta town, then prob the river and get drunk
> *


you already told me what you were gonna do.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 23 2007, 12:54 PM~7962915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u jump out of cake for me?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 01:02 PM~7962965
> *you already told me what you were gonna do.
> *


damn dos chinos a un tiempo? no wonder ellie left for the east coast. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 11:48 AM~7962881
> *pepsi n hot wings got you all fudged up....... LoL!!!
> *


and i wasnt invited? 

had fettuccini alfredo for lunch.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 01:02 PM~7962965
> *you already told me what you were gonna do.
> *


is that anyway to speak to ur sanch? dang..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 12:03 PM~7962974
> *damn dos chinos a un tiempo?  no wonder ellie left for the east coast.  :scrutinize:
> *



ALREADY.COM


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 12:03 PM~7962973
> *u jump out of cake for me?
> *


:nono: im too big for that kinda stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 23 2007, 01:04 PM~7962984
> *ALREADY.COM
> *


sawks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

emirates airlines brought us lunch yesterday.. catered some maggiano's italian..good stuff..

today, delta came in.. cheap bazturds brought jasons deli.. 

think continental coming tomorrow with chik-fa-lay..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 12:03 PM~7962974
> *damn dos chinos a un tiempo?  no wonder ellie left for the east coast.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i have no idea wth youre talkin bout! :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 01:04 PM~7962986
> *:nono: im too big for that kinda stuff.
> *


no u aint.. u skinny.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Going to be there for the weekend... need to take care of some bisnAZZ!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 12:03 PM~7962980
> *is that anyway to speak to ur sanch?  dang..
> *


i dont believe in sanchos. nothing but drama. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 23 2007, 12:04 PM~7962984
> *ALREADY.COM
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 12:05 PM~7962992
> *sawks
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+May 23 2007, 01:06 PM~7963005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stalkers like sixfoss huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 12:06 PM~7963001
> *no u aint..  u skinny.
> *


i dont wanna be skinny just in shape. hit the gym up this morning. im on a mission. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 23 2007, 01:06 PM~7963005
> *Going to be there for the weekend... need to take care of some bisnAZZ!!
> *


whoopdatazzwitnoclazz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 12:09PM~7963021
> *stalkers like sixfoss huh?
> *


hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 12:11 PM~7963033
> *whoopdatazzwitnoclazz
> *


ha. that aint never gonna happen. :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 23 2007, 01:09 PM~7963026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh.. hrny sanch coming back to town, to set things straight.. hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 01:12 PM~7963049
> *ha. that aint never gonna happen. :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 01:13 PM~7963056
> *felt pretty firm other nite.
> uh oh..    hrny sanch coming back to town, to set things straight..    hno:
> *


Aveng betta look out :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 01:17 PM~7963076
> *Aveng betta look out :0
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 23 2007, 12:13 PM~7963056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not with me! :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *OrangeCounty58*


Eric!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 23 2007, 01:18 PM~7963091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eric b and rakim?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 12:15 PM~7963070
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 12:17 PM~7963076
> *Aveng betta look out :0
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 01:22 PM~7963110
> *:thumbsup:  :angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 01:17 PM~7963076
> *Aveng betta look out :0
> *


im ready, bring it!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 01:29 PM~7963163
> *im ready, bring it!
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

old sanch vs. new sanch.. man o man.. i wanna be front row to peep that out one.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 01:30 PM~7963172
> *lol
> *


you of all ppl know it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 01:33 PM~7963191
> *old sanch vs. new sanch..  man o man..  i wanna be front row to peep that out one.
> 
> 
> ...


and I like you signature


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 01:35 PM~7963202
> *you of all ppl know it
> *


is he your trainer? :uh: 


ohhh..where is that pic?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 01:36 PM~7963209
> *and I like you signature
> *


just noticing now? been two days.. guess jokes about asians and eyesight is true.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2007, 12:29 PM~7963163
> *im ready, bring it!
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2007, 10:14 AM~7962683
> *details .u gonna make me bust out the old school louisville slugger and pull a babe ruth
> *


hit me up.. ill let u know the deails i know.. or call up mike


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 23 2007, 09:01 AM~7961903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 12:33 PM~7963191
> *old sanch vs. new sanch..  man o man..  i wanna be front row to peep that out one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2007, 12:45 PM~7963267
> *put some in your rides then puto.......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2007, 01:45 PM~7963267
> *put some in your rides then puto.......
> 
> :0
> *


look who talkin, go buy yourself a classic.. then come try to tell big boys what to do. till then, go get your cracked leather seats replaced.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 01:47 PM~7963284
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 23 2007, 11:47 AM~7963284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=71815899


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

yall crazy foos... I didnt say who I had business with... :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I think lonestars lil account has been jacked?? or hes lost it.... Has anyone seen his thread in offtopic?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 23 2007, 02:04 PM~7963403
> *yall crazy foos... I didnt say who I had business with...  :cheesy:
> *


u ain't got to lie.. besides.. i'm putting my $ on you against fake azz jackie chan.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 12:15 PM~7963486
> *I think lonestars lil account has been jacked?? or hes lost it.... Has anyone seen his thread in offtopic?
> *


figures, i spit game about pimpin, and u get confused :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2007, 02:16 PM~7963494
> *figures, i spit game about pimpin, and u get confused  :uh:
> *


you talkin like a retard!!!! You always talk shit but never like a retard! :uh: truly some dumbass shiy you spittin in that post :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 02:17 PM~7963500
> *you talkin like a retard!!!!  You always talk shit but never like a retard! :uh:
> *


say foo, that boy lone star, never make no sense.. u gonna fry your brain trying to descramble crap he says. kinda like putty tang..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 12:17 PM~7963500
> *you talkin like a retard!!!!  You always talk shit but never like a retard! :uh: truly some dumbass shiy you spittin in that post :uh:  :uh:
> *


ease up lil mama, im about to nut :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just playing brian, dont get upset this time :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 12:23 PM~7963550
> *:ugh:
> *


what u lookin around for


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2007, 02:23 PM~7963556
> *im just playing brian, dont get upset this time  :uh:
> *


you on drugs or somethin!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2007, 02:23 PM~7963556
> *im just playing brian, dont get upset this time  :uh:
> *


too late.. cake's panties prolly all bunched up already.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2007, 01:24 PM~7963565
> *what u lookin around for
> *


 :0 

that membership still good?? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2007, 12:29 PM~7963603
> *:0
> 
> that membership still good?? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 12:48 PM~7963292
> *look who talkin,  go buy yourself a classic.. then come try to tell big boys what to do.  till then, go get your cracked leather seats replaced.
> *


***** please....been there...done that....63 impala wagon, 68 cadillac convertible....both worth more than your cars put together......so sit yo wobbly jello ass down before you try to step to me bout classics homie....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2007, 02:33 PM~7963637
> ****** please....been there...done that....63 impala wagon, 68 cadillac convertible....both worth more than your cars put together......so sit yo wobbly jello ass down before you try to step to me bout classics homie....
> *


we aint talking about rust bucket projects that never panned out.. we talkin a 68 that has OG interior, OG working a/c.. original window sticker stashed in glove box.. ZERO rust.. OG 5.20 spare tire w/jack.. and everything in my ride works.. dome light, even the fk'n dash warning lights work.. so dont even try to compare some rust azz cars u bought off a farmer to my ride.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 12:40 PM~7963682
> *we aint talking about rust bucket projects that never panned out..    we talkin a 68 that has OG interior, OG working a/c..  original window sticker stashed in glove box..  ZERO rust..  OG 5.20 spare tire w/jack..  and everything in my ride works.. dome light, even the fk'n dash warning lights work..    so dont even try to compare some rust azz cars u bought off a farmer to my ride.
> *


DAMN BIG PIMP U CHOPPED BOYZ UP, BUT NOW U CHOPPIN BOYS DOWN 

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2007, 02:41 PM~7963691
> *DAMN BIG PIMP U CHOPPED BOYZ UP, BUT NOW U CHOPPIN BOYS DOWN
> 
> :0
> *


like i said..when boys think they got me figured out..they better recheck their math, cause things aint gonna add up right.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I WONDER WHY THEY HATIN FOR

"STOP HATIN"

http://www.zshare.net/audio/19965981ac29f1/

IT DONT EVEN HAVE AAARRRUHHHH ON IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2007, 02:46 PM~7963721
> *I WONDER WHY THEY HATIN FOR
> 
> "STOP HATIN"
> ...


 :dunno: (see what i mean..back to not making sense..)


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 01:40 PM~7963682
> *we aint talking about rust bucket projects that never panned out..    we talkin a 68 that has OG interior, OG working a/c..  original window sticker stashed in glove box..  ZERO rust..  OG 5.20 spare tire w/jack..  and everything in my ride works.. dome light, even the fk'n dash warning lights work..    so dont even try to compare some rust azz cars u bought off a farmer to my ride.
> *



too bad you don't know what quality is.....68 lac was clean as fuk....everything worked...including top that was electric....sorry you never had a drop top before....so next one i buy, i'll take you for a ride...so you can feel what a real OG ride is all about....you talkin like you runnin your car across barret jackson.....your car is still the same it was when you bought it....all you did was put balloons and china's on it......so stop braggin....you wastin your time.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2007, 03:05 PM~7963865
> *too bad you don't know what quality is.....68 lac was clean as fuk....everything worked...including top that was electric....sorry you never had a drop top before....so next one i buy, i'll take you for a ride...so you can feel what a real OG ride is all about....you talkin like you runnin your car across barret jackson.....your car is still the same it was when you bought it....all you did was put balloons and china's on it......so stop braggin....you wastin your time.....
> *


in that time since i bought 68.. i also switched out dailys, so that got me behind schedule.. and matter of fact, my daily car already cleaner then ur lac.. and if u knew what was in da works for 68, you'd be a little more polite, o' barefoot country azz..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2007, 02:05 PM~7963865
> *too bad you don't know what quality is.....68 lac was clean as fuk....everything worked...including top that was electric....sorry you never had a drop top before....so next one i buy, i'll take you for a ride...so you can feel what a real OG ride is all about....you talkin like you runnin your car across barret jackson.....your car is still the same it was when you bought it....all you did was put balloons and china's on it......so stop braggin....you wastin your time.....
> *


 :0 
low blow PENALTY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *nobueno* , mac2lac


exactly..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 02:09 PM~7963890
> *in that time since i bought 68.. i also switched out dailys, so that got me behind schedule..    and matter of fact, my daily car already cleaner then ur lac..    and if u knew what was in da works for 68, you'd be a little more polite, o' barefoot country azz..
> *


lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 03:09 PM~7963890
> *in that time since i bought 68.. i also switched out dailys, so that got me behind schedule..     and matter of fact, my daily car already cleaner then ur lac..    and if u knew what was in da works for 68, you'd be a little more polite, o' barefoot country azz..
> *


I guess you gonna shut me up too?? Cant wait to see what you have instore :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 03:11 PM~7963901
> *I guess you gonna shut me up too??  Cant wait to see waht you have instore :uh:
> *


keep waiting.. you gonna have to pay admission in 08 like everybody else.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 03:12 PM~7963908
> *keep waiting..    you gonna have to pay admission in 08 like everybody else.
> *


so you aint doin shit then!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 02:12 PM~7963916
> *so you aint doin shit then!
> *


bahahahahahahaha!



not hatin motivatin :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 03:12 PM~7963916
> *so you aint doin shit then!
> *


wrong.. i'm doing alot.. some already in works..but my pockets ain't deep like you, o' richie rich looking azz.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2007, 03:05 PM~7963865
> *too bad you don't know what quality is.....68 lac was clean as fuk....everything worked...including top that was electric....sorry you never had a drop top before....so next one i buy, i'll take you for a ride...so you can feel what a real OG ride is all about....you talkin like you runnin your car across barret jackson.....your car is still the same it was when you bought it....all you did was put balloons and china's on it......so stop braggin....you wastin your time.....
> *


You just mad cause your wifey is in my FAVE 5
sings: "secret lovers.. thats what we are.. etc etc etc"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 02:09 PM~7963890
> *in that time since i bought 68.. i also switched out dailys, so that got me behind schedule..    and matter of fact, my daily car already cleaner then ur lac..    and if u knew what was in da works for 68, you'd be a little more polite, o' barefoot country azz..
> *



them ho's lied to you .....or them hot pockets gettin to your head..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


and what makes it worse for you homie....i have 2 rides i'm workin on...and not livin with nana.....maybe this country boy can show you a few things bout livin on your own.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2007, 03:15 PM~7963940
> *them ho's lied to you .....or them hot pockets gettin to your head..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and what makes it worse for you homie....i have 2 rides i'm workin on...and not livin with nana.....maybe this country boy can show you a few things bout livin on your own.....
> *


well, it dont cost much to live in da country.. and few people even like your car.. best part is the leafing and pinstripe..and u barely got that recently..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 03:14 PM~7963934
> *wrong.. i'm doing alot.. some already in works..but my pockets ain't deep like you, o' richie rich looking azz.
> *


My pockets have never been deep! I just work my ass off!!!! Its takin me along time to get where i am, all hard work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2007, 01:30 PM~7963613
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 03:19 PM~7963976
> *My pockets have never been deep! I just work my ass off!!!! Its takin me along time to get where i am, all hard work.
> *


let you tell it..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 02:17 PM~7963955
> *well, it dont cost much to live in da country..  and few people even like your car..  best part is the leafing and pinstripe..and u barely got that recently..
> *


damn fool....you been keepin that close an eye on my lac....thanks man....i appreciate my fans.....i'll autograph a picture for you......


to my BIGGEST fan....
signed....

mac2lac


i'll even pay your way in to the car show since your car won't be there......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2007, 03:21 PM~7963984
> *damn fool....you been keepin that close an eye on my lac....thanks man....i appreciate my fans.....i'll autograph a picture for you......
> to my BIGGEST fan....
> signed....
> ...


no thanks.. i'm not even gonna attend.. if i dont bring a car on saturday, i have no business there on sunday.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

and you say it don't cost much to live in the country.....but i have my own place......you still askin nana can people come inside......she tore down your playhouse and put it by the street....so now you're fked...... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 03:20 PM~7963980
> *let you tell it..
> *


never had help from dad.... :uh: didnt even speek to him for over 12 years. Been helping mom out for years... so stfu w/all your richie rich gum bumpin!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 23 2007, 03:23 PM~7964004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang.. aight.. my bad. i know feeling.. didnt meet my pops til i was 11yr old.. stopped talkin to em years and years ago.. then he wanted to kill me few years back.. but he got killed in prison before any of that could go down.. 

come on, group hug.. we can all cry together.. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ewww.. my azz itches..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 03:29 PM~7964049
> *ewww.. my azz itches..
> *


you making cake in yo crack again?? baby powder aint gonna cut it you need goldbond extra tripple action! :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 02:29 PM~7964049
> *ewww.. my azz itches..
> *


banate buey


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 02:29 PM~7964049
> *ewww.. my azz itches..
> *


sand blast it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 03:32 PM~7964067
> *you making cake in yo crack again?? baby powder aint gonna cut it you need goldbond extra tripple action! :yes:
> *


be sure to score some on way home.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 03:36 PM~7964093
> *sand blast it
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 02:37 PM~7964101
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it worked for your ingrown toe nail no? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 03:39 PM~7964115
> *it worked for your ingrown toe nail no? :dunno:
> *


nah, that was a knife to carve that nail out :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Justdeez, why you wearing 3 watches??



> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 21 2007, 01:22 PM~7947858
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 02:41 PM~7964131
> *nah, that was a knife to carve that nail out  :burn:
> *


we can fix that at the shop with the torch works good too, no rust.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 03:42 PM~7964140
> *Justdeez, why you wearing 3 watches??
> *


cause he bawlin time zone to time zone..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 03:42 PM~7964140
> *Justdeez, why you wearing 3 watches??
> *


CORRECTION. CHECK OTHER ARM.

WAS WEARING SIX :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 03:43 PM~7964146
> *we can fix that at the shop with the torch  works good too, no rust.
> *


naw, pharmacys got clippers just for big o' ingrown nails like that.. i know i a bought a pair.. look like mini tin snips.. once nail shot loose so hard it flew across room.. almost busted tv..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 03:43 PM~7964149
> *cause he bawlin time zone to time zone..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 23 2007, 03:43 PM~7964152
> *CORRECTION.  CHECK OTHER ARM.
> 
> WAS WEARING SIX :cheesy:
> *


EDIT: WAS MY B-DAY. I DONT DRINK. WAS DRUUUUUUUUUNNNNKKK THAT DAY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 03:44 PM~7964163
> *naw, pharmacys got clippers just for big o' ingrown nails like that.. i know i a bought a pair.. look like mini tin snips..  once nail shot loose so hard it flew across room..  almost busted tv..
> *


yep, got those, expensive as fk. paid 8 bucks for them little mugs.  worth it though.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i wanted to know if this is considered a lowrider?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 03:49 PM~7964198
> *i wanted to know if this is considered a lowrider?
> 
> 
> ...


its a classic, it gets a pass.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i mean its low right?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

but the interior is not classic?










its lowrider interior


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

OG bomb, it still gets a pass.. enough said.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

bringing this to the river, fits in an innertube.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 03:43 PM~7964146
> *we can fix that at the shop with the torch  works good too, no rust.
> *


lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

since it has hydros right?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 23 2007, 03:45 PM~7964170
> *EDIT: WAS MY B-DAY.  I DONT DRINK.  WAS DRUUUUUUUUUNNNNKKK THAT DAY
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

is that the training day monte?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 02:54 PM~7964265
> *is that the training day monte?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 03:52 PM~7964243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2007, 02:55 PM~7964270
> *:0
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340165
i was about to tell that guy yo get that shit outta here cus this is a lowrider site...

but i guess the hydros saved him the embarassment...

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 03:57 PM~7964291
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340165
> i was about to tell that guy yo get that shit outta here cus this is a lowrider site...
> 
> ...


not bad for 6,500


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 03:01 PM~7964328
> *not bad for 6,500
> *


go buy it you know you want to. ill arrange a car hauler


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 04:02 PM~7964339
> *go buy it you know you want to. ill arrange a car hauler
> *


nah, too many doors.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 03:04 PM~7964357
> *nah, too many doors.
> *


If its a bomb that means nothin.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 02:09 PM~7964397
> *If its a bomb that means nothin.
> *


:werd:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 23 2007, 02:50 PM~7964764
> *already
> *


dot com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

If you care about me, or have ever cared about me, please call me. This is important.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 23 2007, 08:09 PM~7965914
> *If you care about me, or have ever cared about me, please call me. This is important.
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

MY BIRTHDAY GIFT FROM THE WIFE..I GOT IT TODAY....


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2007, 08:52 PM~7966247
> *MY BIRTHDAY GIFT FROM THE WIFE..I GOT IT TODAY....
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a nice grill Goofy


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

men i dont know about yall peps. but but im turning cucu we need a crusing spot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@May 23 2007, 09:04 PM~7966317
> *men i dont know about yall peps. but but im turning cucu we need a crusing spot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2007, 06:52 PM~7966247
> *MY BIRTHDAY GIFT FROM THE WIFE..I GOT IT TODAY....
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2007, 08:52 PM~7966247
> *MY BIRTHDAY GIFT FROM THE WIFE..I GOT IT TODAY....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im hungry.. whats for dinner..
and no fuckin hot pockets danny.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2007, 07:52 PM~7966247
> *MY BIRTHDAY GIFT FROM THE WIFE..I GOT IT TODAY.... *


spoiled bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@May 23 2007, 08:04 PM~7966317
> *men i dont know about yall peps. but but im turning cucu we need a crusing spot
> *


true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2007, 09:52 PM~7966665
> *im hungry.. whats for dinner..
> and no fuckin hot pockets danny.
> *


you can eat.. deeeezzzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 09:03 PM~7967260
> *you can eat.. deeeezzzzzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


bitch, u cant see your nuts


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2007, 11:20 AM~7962355
> *raining in houston, sunny in dallas
> *


Looks like I will be in Dallas then. See you at the picnic homie............. :biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

We just got word that more space is available to us enough to fit another 100 cars or so.... So we will extend the online registration till June 30th and will except the first 200 pre-registered!!! :biggrin: 

You can still register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):

*REGISTER ONLINE!!!*

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340499


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:27 AM~7968311
> *:0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340499
> *


Thats "THE" EMPIRE..not EMPIRE.. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 24 2007, 05:59 AM~7968425
> *Thats "THE" EMPIRE..not EMPIRE.. :uh:
> *


 :uh: ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

look for a set of 5 new 3" while walls "ganster whitewalls" in town or around .anyone know of anyone that sells them PM me info if not ill have to buy them from cali.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 07:43 AM~7968576
> *look for a set of 5 new 3" while walls "ganster whitewalls" in town or around .anyone know of anyone that sells them PM me info if not ill have to buy them from cali.
> *


brand, size? I have two local tire connections


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 06:45 AM~7968581
> *brand, size? I have two local tire connections
> *


i wpuold go with coker but any brand will do as long as its close to a 3" , good stuff preferably no cheap shit or used. 

14" 
something like this even if i have to order it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 07:53 AM~7968605
> *i wpuold go with coker but any brand will do as long as its close to a 3" , good stuff preferably no cheap shit  or used.
> 
> 14"
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 07:53 AM~7968605
> *i wpuold go with coker but any brand will do as long as its close to a 3" , good stuff preferably no cheap shit  or used.
> 
> 14"
> ...


pm sent!


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 08:08 AM~7968657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 07:11 AM~7968664
> *pm sent!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 08:15 AM~7968679
> *
> *


coker tires


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 24 2007, 04:59 AM~7968425
> *Thats "THE" EMPIRE..not EMPIRE.. :uh:
> *


.

THE EMPIRE STRIKES BACK C.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 07:23 AM~7968697
> *coker tires
> *


:yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 08:23 AM~7968697
> *coker tires
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 08:36 AM~7968746
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


shouldnt you be sleeping?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 08:38 AM~7968751
> *shouldnt you be sleeping?
> *


nah, gonna go to the surgeon. hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 08:38 AM~7968752
> *nah, gonna go to the surgeon.  hno:
> *


haha......... they gonna bust out a jack hammer on yo grill!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 08:40 AM~7968760
> *haha......... they gonna bust out a jack hammer on yo grill!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 07:43 AM~7968576
> *look for a set of 5 new 3" while walls "ganster whitewalls" in town or around .anyone know of anyone that sells them PM me info if not ill have to buy them from cali.
> *


i know place in town that always keeps least 2 sets stocked..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 07:44 AM~7968774
> *i know place in town that always keeps least 2 sets stocked..
> *


but im take a wild guess and say your noty tellin, right?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 08:44 AM~7968774
> *i know place in town that always keeps least 2 sets stocked..
> *


why dont you buy them and get rid of the bubblies.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 07:51 AM~7968808
> *why dont you buy them and get rid of the bubblies.
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 24 2007, 08:50 AM~7968805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Will be announcing the Majestix Picnic on the air Saturday from 10AM - 12PM during the top 20 countdown with DJ Mystery counting the hits down to #1 and also from noon - 2PM (central time) during the DJ Latin Freestyle mix show on www.thebeat713.com 

Be sure to add: http://www.myspace.com/thebeat713com 

to your friendslist to listen to the latest jams and also the classic jams from the past. 

Your new home for Hip Hop, Reggaeton y Mas! Located in a secret location in Houston, the Beat 713 is now broadcasting 24/7, 365 days a year throughout all 7 continents. The stream is free and is pop ad free. Spread the word, THE PEOPLE'S STATION...THE BEAT 713! 

SUPPORT INTERNET RADIO - SUPPORT HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM 

The SaveNetRadio Coalition 
The future of Internet radio is in immediate danger. Royalty rates for webcasters have been drastically increased by a recent ruling and are due to go into effect on July 15 (retroactive to Jan 1, 2006!). If the increased rates remain unchanged, the majority of webcasters will go bankrupt and silent on this date. Internet radio needs your help! The Internet Radio Equality Act has recently been introduced in both the House ( H.R. 2060) and Senate (S. 1353) to save the Internet radio industry. Please call your senators and your representative to ask them to co-sponsor the Internet Radio Equality Act by COPY/PASTING the link below. 


http://www.savenetradio.org/ 

*If any events going on in Texas, hit me up with the info and I'll be sure to broadcast it on air.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

is that TOP DOGG in the back? one lone star was so worried about showing up?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 08:04 AM~7968874
> *actually..    i will tell you.  but gonna cost u a finders fee.
> 
> *


thanks but keep'em


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 07:23 AM~7968697
> *coker tires
> *


mejor le pongo vouges :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 09:07 AM~7968887
> *thanks but keep'em
> *


ok.. just order from coker.. whats big deal if they in town? you in a rush or what?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 09:07 AM~7968887
> *thanks but keep'em
> *


lol, I guess I already knocked his hustle..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 23 2007, 07:52 PM~7966247
> *MY BIRTHDAY GIFT FROM THE WIFE..I GOT IT TODAY....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 09:06 AM~7968881
> *is that TOP DOGG in the back? one lone star was so worried about showing up?
> *


yep, that's mando's ragtop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 09:08 AM~7968900
> *
> *


got something u need to see.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 08:08 AM~7968903
> *yep, that's mando's ragtop
> *


i love that color.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 09:08 AM~7968903
> *yep, that's mando's ragtop
> *


met him many years ago. hes a cool dude.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 09:12 AM~7968915
> *i love that color.
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 08:11 AM~7968913
> *got something u need to see.
> *


something i *need* to see?? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 09:12 AM~7968917
> *met him many years ago. hes a cool dude.
> *


did you get his autograph? you o' groupie actin azz ******..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 09:13 AM~7968925
> *something i need to see?? :ugh:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 24 2007, 08:08 AM~7968895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 09:14 AM~7968928
> *did you get his autograph? you o' groupie actin azz ******..
> *


you have chorro of the mouth!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 09:12 AM~7968917
> *met him many years ago. hes a cool dude.
> *


true, all them homeboys are laid back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 24 2007, 09:16 AM~7968948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 08:19 AM~7968960
> *well.. aight..    place i know u can get used for $35 new for $50 each.
> *


thats nice


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 24 2007, 06:28 AM~7968719
> *.
> 
> THE EMPIRE STRIKES BACK C.C.
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 08:43 PM~7967090
> *spoiled bastard!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 08:15 AM~7968937
> *
> *


ok. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 24 2007, 08:31 AM~7969022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 all proud :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 08:52 AM~7969128
> *all proud  :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 10:04 AM~7969193
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 24 2007, 10:09 AM~7969222
> *ok
> *


you ready for big battle with the asian casanova? you might actually take em, since he gonna just be coming back from having wisdoms removed by dentist. just pop em in jaw few times.. and hrny will be yours again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 09:11 AM~7969233
> *you ready for big battle with the asian casanova?  you might actually take em, since he gonna just be coming back from having wisdoms removed by dentist.  just pop em in jaw few times..    and hrny will be yours again.
> *


again??? :ugh: i never "belonged" to anyone... :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 10:17 AM~7969267
> *again???  :ugh:  i never "belonged" to anyone... :nono:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@May 23 2007, 10:14 PM~7967747
> *We just got word that more space is available to us enough to fit another 100 cars or so.... So we will extend the online registration till May 30th and will except the first 200 pre-registered!!! :biggrin:
> 
> You can still register online (and submit your payment through PayPal):
> ...


Sorry guys put wrong date May 30th is correct...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 10:17 AM~7969267
> *again???  :ugh:  i never "belonged" to anyone... :nono:
> *


fix taillight yet?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 07:52 AM~7969128
> *all proud  :0
> *


I SMELL HATER.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 24 2007, 11:46 AM~7969820
> *I SMELL HATER.... :biggrin:
> *


i think he says "not hatin just motivatin"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 24 2007, 10:02 AM~7969921
> *si
> *


no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 07:06 AM~7968881
> *is that TOP DOGG in the back? one lone star was so worried about showing up?
> *


worried about what. we never competed in the same class, and when i went to show in dallas i never came back with anything less than 1st in my class, 3 years in a row


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2007, 12:04 PM~7969932
> *worried about what. we never competed in the same class, and when i went to show in dallas i never came back with anything less than 1st in my class, 3 years in a row
> *


think i'm actually gonna go buy a grill this weekend.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+May 24 2007, 10:46 AM~7969820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no thats yo boy that says that i just condone it 


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 24 2007, 10:53 AM~7969866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn kids


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 12:24 PM~7970044
> *no thats yo boy that says that i just condone it
> *


 :dunno: 

you mean chismelacs?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 11:53 AM~7969866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lazy ass :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 12:54 PM~7970207
> *lazy ass :uh:
> *


doc yank out ur grill yet?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 01:06 PM~7970313
> *doc yank out ur grill yet?
> *


yep


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 01:07 PM~7970320
> *yep  :biggrin:
> *


if you not a pie face yet you will be tonight :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 01:07 PM~7970320
> *yep
> 
> 
> ...


u all fk'd up on meds huh? luckyyyyyyyyy


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 01:09 PM~7970330
> *if you not a pie face yet you will be tonight :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

yum...pie! :cheesy:


:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 24 2007, 01:10 PM~7970335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooter pie, YUM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP MO-FOS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 24 2007, 01:13 PM~7970356
> *SUP MO-FOS
> *


sup gangsta mack!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

face gonna look like this!!







:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 07:53 AM~7968605
> *i wpuold go with coker but any brand will do as long as its close to a 3" , good stuff preferably no cheap shit  or used.
> 
> 14"
> ...


They have a tire shop over here in Dallas that sells 5.20's and 5.40's............. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 12:12 PM~7970352
> *Cooter pie, YUM!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

i perfer strawberry or banana creme pie. house of pies is the best. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 01:10 PM~7970332
> *u all fk'd up on meds huh?  luckyyyyyyyyy
> *


all kinds


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 01:18 PM~7970394
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i perfer strawberry or banana creme pie. house of pies is the best.  :biggrin:
> *


I bet you do


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 01:18 PM~7970394
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i perfer strawberry or banana creme pie. house of pies is the best.  :biggrin:
> *


Mmmmmmmmmm Cooooooooterrrr............



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 12:16 PM~7970377
> *face gonna look like this!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 01:16 PM~7970377
> *face gonna look like this!!
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of shane bwaaaaaaaaaaah ha hah ahaha "what you doing chiqita"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 01:20 PM~7970405
> *reminds me of shane bwaaaaaaaaaaah ha hah ahaha "what you doing chiqita"
> *


thats fucked up!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 12:19 PM~7970398
> *I bet you do
> *


 :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 01:21 PM~7970410
> *thats fucked up!
> *


I bet you said the same thing lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 01:12 PM~7970352
> *Cooter pie, YUM!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 01:21 PM~7970415
> *:yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 12:19 PM~7970399
> *Mmmmmmmmmm Cooooooooterrrr............
> :biggrin:
> *


banana creme.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 01:22 PM~7970420
> *I bet you said the same thing lol
> *


naw I saw the pic and thought of your swollassface! lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 01:25 PM~7970443
> *naw I saw the pic and thought of your swollassface! lol
> *


you gonna look like that when Im finished "socking you" in the face :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 01:24 PM~7970433
> *banana creme.
> *


lol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 12:14 PM~7970360
> *sup gangsta mack!
> *


OG TRIPLE OG :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 24 2007, 01:26 PM~7970457
> *OG TRIPLE OG :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


slow down killa.. guns skurr me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 12:26 PM~7970452
> *lol
> *


 :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 01:29 PM~7970475
> *:angel:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

electrician needed.. seriously.. PM me..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 12:35 PM~7970502
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 01:56 PM~7970636
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 01:51 PM~7970593
> *electrician needed..  seriously..  PM me..
> *


i worked for Melton electric for 2 years what do you need done?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 01:29 PM~7970475
> *:angel:  :roflmao:
> *


uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 01:58 PM~7970658
> *i worked for Melton electric for 2 years what do you need done?
> *


he wants the removal of that dildo thats shoved up his ass. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 02:00 PM~7970670
> *he wants the removal of that dildo thats shoved up his ass. LOL
> *


he needs a plumber then!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 02:00 PM~7970670
> *he wants the removal of that dildo thats shoved up his ass. LOL
> *


It wouldn't be a dildo homie. He was trying new ways to eat hot pockets......... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 01:01 PM~7970680
> *he needs a plumber then!
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 02:01 PM~7970680
> *he needs a plumber then!
> *


bitch! he needs the jaws of life!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 01:58 PM~7970658
> *i worked for Melton electric for 2 years what do you need done?
> *


two exterior 110 lines run.. each connectecd to motion sensor spotlights. and a loud speaker that says "i'm getting my gun, your gonna die in just a moment"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 24 2007, 02:00 PM~7970670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hater.. just full of hate. i feel sorry for your mother.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:06 PM~7970717
> *two exterior 110 lines run..  each connectecd to motion sensor spotlights.  and a loud speaker that says "i'm loading my gun, your gonna die in just a moment"
> *


 :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:07 PM~7970726
> *hush up jackie chan..    u should save ur energy cause sixfoss gonna come fk u up..
> :uh:
> hater..  just full of hate.    i feel sorry for your mother.
> *


sorry the "NICE" drugs are wearing off, Im back bitches!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:06 PM~7970717
> *two exterior 110 lines run..  each connectecd to motion sensor spotlights.  and a loud speaker that says "i'm putting my shoes own right now..  you gonna die in just a moment"
> *


easy, but whats the job payin? I need more than hottpockets


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 01:07 PM~7970726
> *hush up jackie chan..    u should save ur energy cause sixfoss gonna come fk u up..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 24 2007, 02:08 PM~7970733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


submit a bid.. dont you know how it works? your white.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 02:10 PM~7970744
> *easy, but whats the job payin? I need more than hottpockets
> *


He will have some pancakes for you also............. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 02:04 PM~7970704
> *bitch! he needs the jaws of life!
> *


'uta madre! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:11 PM~7970751
> *submit a bid..    dont you know how it works?  your white.
> *


lol but Im not a wet and Ill scare you away if I shoot you a price so i wanna see what your thinkin...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:11 PM~7970751
> *
> submit a bid..    dont you know how it works?  your white.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 02:12 PM~7970759
> *'uta madre!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


sorry there bud, dont speak messican. pls clarify.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 02:13 PM~7970765
> *sorry there bud, dont speak messican. pls clarify.
> *


horchata!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 02:14 PM~7970772
> *horchata!
> *


thank you


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 02:10 PM~7970744
> *easy, but whats the job payin? I need more than hottpockets
> *


how about more hot pockets


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 02:15 PM~7970781
> *how about more hot pockets
> *


and i'll throw in some hot sauce..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:17 PM~7970791
> *and i'll throw in some hot sauce..
> *


sounds like a deal b


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 02:12 PM~7970760
> *lol but Im not a wet and Ill scare you away if I shoot you a price so i wanna see what your thinkin...
> *


you wouldn't want to do it anyway. because if for some reason it failed, and some fool ran off with some property that is mine.. i will assume it was an inside job.. and we'll have issues. and i dont fk around when it comes to my shyt gettin took. :guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:19 PM~7970799
> *you wouldn't want to do it anyway.  because if for some reason it failed, and some fool ran off with some property that is mine..  i will assume it was an inside job.. and we'll have issues.  and i dont fk around when it comes to my shyt gettin took.    :guns:
> *


didnt the city take you house during heavy trash? LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 02:20 PM~7970809
> *didnt the city take you house during heavy trash? LOL
> *


MEST UP...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 02:21 PM~7970811
> *MEST UP...
> *


holy crap, they really did. my bad foo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 02:20 PM~7970809
> *didnt the city take you house during heavy trash? LOL
> *


refused to take it.and it was the garage.. i hired buncha asian dudes.. loaded up trucks karate style.. 

i miss the garage, so many memories.. use to bang brawds there back in high skoo days.. had a mattress in corner.. with a radio and a slick rick tape..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 01:25 PM~7970840
> *refused to take it.and it was the garage..  i hired buncha asian dudes..  loaded up trucks karate style..
> 
> i miss the garage, so many memories..  use to bang brawds there back in high skoo days..  had a mattress in corner..  with a radio and a slick rick tape..
> *


whatta pimp. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

woulda used candles too..but brawds back then used so much hair spray.. it was a fire hazard.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

bwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ha ha, oh wait, there goes some of the drugs kickin in.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 02:26 PM~7970850
> *whatta pimp. :ugh:
> *


u member


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 24 2007, 12:16 PM~7970383
> *They have a tire shop over here in Dallas that sells 5.20's and 5.40's............. :biggrin:
> *


the one s i need aint 5:20s


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 02:32 PM~7970890
> *the one s i need aint 5:20s
> *


let's go sunday esa. that way you can get your tires.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dallas got everything ghetto though.. seen a 24 hour chicken and waffles buffet place by fair park. :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2007, 02:32 PM~7970890
> *the one s i need aint 5:20s
> *


Get 5.40's homie........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7970920
> *dallas got everything ghetto though..    seen a 24 hour chicken and waffles buffet place by fair park.  :dunno:
> *


That's South Dallas homie. Which is getto.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:19 PM~7970799
> *you wouldn't want to do it anyway.  because if for some reason it failed, and some fool ran off with some property that is mine..  i will assume it was an inside job.. and we'll have issues.  and i dont fk around when it comes to my shyt gettin took.    :guns:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:37 PM~7970920
> *dallas got everything ghetto though..    seen a 24 hour chicken and waffles buffet place by fair park.  :dunno:
> *


elroy's chicken and waffles and check cashing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 02:41 PM~7970954
> *:uh:
> *


exactly.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 24 2007, 02:40 PM~7970943
> *That's South Dallas homie. Which is getto.......
> *


man i took a wrong turn one time in dallas ended up on MLK blvd, made 5th ward Houston look like a white neighborhood :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 02:45 PM~7970972
> *man i took a wrong turn one time in dallas ended up on MLK blvd, made 5th ward Houston look like a white neighborhood  :ugh:
> *


I went crusin over there Sunday night after the picnic and it was like a I was on Crenshaw on L.A.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"da man" sent me out to work in dallas area before.. but had me staying and working in LAS COLINAS area.. mann.. that place is spotless.. they dont just cut the grass.. the grass gets a fade. that whole lil suburb is all corporate.. made me sick.. i had to drive to hood a few times to be around normal people.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:56 PM~7971043
> *"da man" sent me out to work in dallas area before..  but had me staying and working in LAS COLINAS area..  mann..    that place is spotless..  they dont just cut the grass.. the grass gets a fade.  that whole lil suburb is all corporate..    made me sick.. i had to drive to hood a few times to be around normal people.
> *


I use to work in that area also but in Valley Ranch which is right down the street which is all white hood with a few blacks, but if you went over to Irivng you will be in the hood....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 24 2007, 03:00 PM~7971061
> *I use to work in that area also but in Valley Ranch which is right down the street which is all white hood with a few blacks, but if you went over to Irivng you will be in the hood....
> *


yeah.... use to drive that way to hit up the liquor store just past the stadium.. hastings i think? since all los colinas area is dry..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 03:01 PM~7971076
> *yeah....  use to drive that way to hit up the liquor store just past the stadium..  hastings i think?
> *


 :biggrin: Yep becuz Irving is a dry area and they do not sell liquor, but I found a liquor they back in the woods......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 24 2007, 03:04 PM~7971087
> *:biggrin: Yep becuz Irving is a dry area and they do not sell liquor, but I found a liquor they back in the woods......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


all i remember is, if u coming from los colinas.. just past stadium go left..and theres liquor store not too far down.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 03:06 PM~7971102
> *all i remember is, if u coming from los colinas..  just past stadium go left..and theres liquor store not too far down.
> *


Go over to the hood and there is liquor stores all over the place........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 24 2007, 03:08 PM~7971108
> *Go over to the hood and there is liquor stores all over the place........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*trying to keep the blackman down and put liquor stores on every corner. why do you think property values are going down and blacks are killing blacks?*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 01:27 PM~7970858
> *u member
> *


:ugh: nah fool...it wasnt me!! :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 03:16 PM~7971175
> **trying to keep the blackman down and put liquor stores on every corner.  why do you think property values are going down and blacks are killing blacks?*
> *


That's why I live in the white hood like liv4lacs................ :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 24 2007, 03:18 PM~7971198
> *That's why I live in the white hood like liv4lacs................ :0
> *


they got "wine and Chardonay" stores. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 03:27 PM~7971267
> *they got "wine and Chardonay" stores.  :biggrin:
> *


Yep they just change the game up to a more up scale level........... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 03:17 PM~7971179
> *:ugh: nah fool...it wasnt me!! :nono:
> *


musta been mistaken identity.. like last weekend. :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 03:34 PM~7971314
> *musta been mistaken identity..  like last weekend.  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 03:27 PM~7971267
> *they got "wine and Chardonay" stores.  :biggrin:
> *


black dude lives 2 doors down jackass :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 02:34 PM~7971314
> *musta been mistaken identity..  like last weekend.  :dunno:
> *


yes i think so.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 03:37 PM~7971333
> *black dude lives 2 doors down jackass :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 03:37 PM~7971333
> *black dude lives 2 doors down jackass :uh:
> *


oh.. you count how many there are? like theres a restriction of how many are allowed? thats just wrong.. :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 03:37 PM~7971333
> *black dude lives 2 doors down jackass :uh:
> *


dude, he whiter than you :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 03:55 PM~7971416
> *dude, he whiter than you  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: blk dude prolly keeps telling liv4lacs to move away.. how his kind aint welcome. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 03:55 PM~7971416
> *dude, he whiter than you  :roflmao:
> *


he Karl Malone white


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 03:56 PM~7971421
> *he Karl Malone white
> *


I'm Carlton white........... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 03:56 PM~7971420
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    blk dude prolly keeps telling liv4lacs to move away.. how his kind aint welcome.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He exclaimed his dissaproval at the low rider culture, and brian corrected him by saying his car isnt a lowrider cause it doesnt posses any kind of "hydraulic capabillities". lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 02:55 PM~7971416
> *dude, he whiter than you  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 04:01 PM~7971448
> *He exclaimed his dissaproval at the low rider culture, and brian corrected him by saying his car isnt a lowrider cause it doesnt posses any kind of "hydraulic capabillities". lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

then I rolled up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

that prob had that foo go home and lay down. Asian in a lowrider LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

jackie chan.. ur boy B got quiet.. think u upset him.. he gonna hate you, really hate you. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: EX214GIRL


sup dena.. what u got on my drink this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

damn im ready to get the hell outta here!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 04:14 PM~7971528
> *damn im ready to get the hell outta here!
> *


x2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 04:13 PM~7971523
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: EX214GIRL
> sup dena..  what u got on my drink this weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


LOL ... Sup Danny ... maybe next time ... I'm going to be busy this weekend ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 04:08 PM~7971497
> *jackie chan..    ur boy B got quiet.. think u upset him..  he gonna hate you, really hate you.  lol
> *


nah, he prob working. bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha! he hates me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2007, 03:37 PM~7971333
> *black dude lives 2 doors down jackass :uh:
> *


We got a family of black folks on the corner. You'd think they were white :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2007, 04:17 PM~7971550
> *LOL ... Sup Danny ... maybe next time ... I'm going to be busy this weekend ...
> *


damn. play on playa..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2007, 03:17 PM~7971550
> *LOL ... Sup Danny ... maybe next time ... I'm going to be busy this weekend ...
> *


yea shes gonna be a tour guide this weekend. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 04:23 PM~7971602
> *yea shes gonna be a tour guide this weekend. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


:buttkick: that's all you girl :roflmao: ... I'm going to be out of town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 24 2007, 04:23 PM~7971602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 





:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2007, 04:23 PM~7971606
> *:buttkick: that's all you girl :roflmao: ... I'm going to be out of town
> *


where are you going ngy?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2007, 04:23 PM~7971606
> *:buttkick: that's all you girl :roflmao: ... I'm going to be out of town
> *


yo what be going on dena!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 01:18 PM~7970394
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i perfer strawberry or banana creme pie. house of pies is the best.  :biggrin:
> *


well i got sum body paint that has diffrent taste for the diffrent colors i think the yellow taste like banana and the red taste lik strawberry......just use you imagination :biggrin: sorry its from house of slims


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2007, 03:23 PM~7971606
> *:buttkick: that's all you girl :roflmao: ... I'm going to be out of town
> *


no ma'am! not me! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2007, 03:35 PM~7971680
> *well i got sum body paint that has diffrent taste for the diffrent colors i think the yellow taste like banana and the red taste lik strawberry......just use you imagination :biggrin: sorry its from house of slims
> *


:ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2007, 04:35 PM~7971680
> *well i got sum body paint that has diffrent taste for the diffrent colors i think the yellow taste like banana and the red taste lik strawberry......just use you imagination :biggrin: sorry its from house of slims
> *


whats up fire marshall bill? LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 04:38 PM~7971705
> *whats up fire marshall bill? LOL
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2007, 04:41 PM~7971723
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


what? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

damn drugs are wearin off. feels like chuck norris kicked me in the mouf bout 100 times.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 04:38 PM~7971705
> *whats up fire marshall bill? LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 04:43 PM~7971740
> *damn drugs are wearin off. feels like chuck norris kicked me in the mouf bout 100 times.
> *


told ya to ask for the topical.. works best. mannn.. it even comes bubble gum flavor.. even your finger will numb up just putting it on. you can go get some orajel,but aint same as the presciption stuff..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 04:45 PM~7971756
> *told ya to ask for the topical..    works best.  mannn.. it even comes bubble gum flavor..  even your finger will numb up just putting it on.  you can go get some orajel,but aint same as the presciption stuff..
> *


you know one kick from chuck can cause an earthquake lvl 9. I dont like taking medicine so Im gonna man up!!!!! (prob cry when nobodys lookin) LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 04:48 PM~7971772
> *you know one kick from chuck can cause an earthquake lvl 9. I dont like taking medicine so Im gonna man up!!!!! (prob cry when nobodys lookin) LOL
> *


i'd be drinkin pain stuff with rum..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 04:49 PM~7971778
> *i'd be drinkin pain stuff with rum..
> *


booze, now that I could do. thanx for the reminder :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 04:49 PM~7971777
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 04:50 PM~7971784
> *booze, now that I could do. thanx for the reminder  :thumbsup:
> *


prolly doing bbq monday.. come over.. be booze there.. leave liv4lacs at home though..nobody likes em.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 04:51 PM~7971795
> *prolly doing bbq monday..  come over..  be booze there..  leave liv4lacs at home though..nobody likes em.
> *


grill some hot pockets? LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

my boy works for glazier, foo be hookin it up!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 03:51 PM~7971795
> *prolly doing bbq monday..  come over..  be booze there..  leave liv4lacs at home though..nobody likes em.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 04:51 PM~7971795
> *prolly doing bbq monday..  come over..  be booze there..   leave liv4lacs at home though..nobody likes em.
> *


now he gonna hate you, he really will. LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 04:52 PM~7971799
> *grill some hot pockets? LOL
> *


hell naw.. hot pockets for for romancing the ladies.. aint wasting em just for memorial day.. imma do briskett and fajitas monday. and coronas.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 24 2007, 04:27 PM~7971630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


working hard ... real busy these days


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 04:59 PM~7971843
> *hell naw.. hot pockets for for romancing the ladies..    aint wasting em just for memorial day..  imma do briskett and fajitas monday.    and coronas.
> *


you gonna burn the fajitas like everyone else does, fuckers need to be medium rare!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 05:01 PM~7971850
> *you gonna burn the fajitas like everyone else does, fuckers need to be medium rare!
> *


it aint puppys i'm cooking.. so i dont need your expertice. ok?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 05:03 PM~7971860
> *it aint puppys i'm cooking..    so i dont need your expertice. ok?
> *


calm down chief, just a suggestion :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 24 2007, 05:00 PM~7971849
> *to visit family .... might try to make my way up to Dallas Sunday, too ... not sure yet
> working hard ... real busy these days
> *


same damn answers all the time. dont worry, one day we gonna ball like B and never have to work again


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 05:05 PM~7971887
> *same damn answers all the time. dont worry, one day we gonna ball like B and never have to work again
> *


B said he aint a bawla..and to stop talkin all that richie rich shyt..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i just got text msg askin "does avenge really eat puppies?" :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 05:07 PM~7971892
> *B said he aint a bawla..and to stop talkin all that richie rich shyt..
> *


sorry, the term is "BAWLIN"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 05:08 PM~7971898
> *i just got text msg askin "does avenge really eat puppies?"  :dunno:
> *


who was it? LOL, tell them I like to play with them, slap them around a lil.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 04:08 PM~7971898
> *i just got text msg askin "does avenge really eat puppies?"  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 05:09 PM~7971909
> *who was it? LOL, tell them I like to play with them, slap them around a lil.
> *


i replied yes. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 05:17 PM~7971959
> *i replied yes.    :biggrin:
> *


ah oh well. fucker :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dammit..still stuck here at work..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

x2 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 06:10 PM~7972240
> *x2 :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 24 2007, 06:10 PM~7972240
> *x2 :angry:
> *


where your office located?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 06:13 PM~7972255
> *:angry:
> *


ha, am at home chilling. Lookin like american dad. but still chillin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 06:17 PM~7972268
> *ha, am at home chilling. Lookin like american dad. but still chillin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 24 2007, 01:25 PM~7970840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't your mom tell you not to play with your food?? :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 24 2007, 05:18 PM~7972273
> *aaaaaawwwww missin the play house already...... :biggrin:
> 
> didn't your mom tell you not to play with your food?? :angry:
> *


fkin mike!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ok im outta here. laters ppl.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 05:08 PM~7971898
> *i just got text msg askin "does avenge really eat puppies?"  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

another day.. another 20 pages of bull.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 07:34 PM~7972702
> *another day.. another 20 pages of bull.
> *


but who's counting?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 07:34 PM~7972702
> *another day.. another 20 pages of bull.
> *


What'z up son I see that you are doning a little something with the El Co...... :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 06:34 PM~7972702
> *another day.. another 20 pages of bull.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

No


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

wuz up everyone


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 24 2007, 05:37 PM~7972727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. im doing a lil something..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 06:34 PM~7973163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 08:34 PM~7973163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I seen those in wheels and tires they at nice..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its a houston stylez ride


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 06:34 PM~7973163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice very nice how much how much


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si, muy bueno los rines...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 08:34 PM~7973163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheels are nice i just hate three prongs


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2007, 08:24 PM~7973782
> *wheels are nice i just hate three prongs
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 24 2007, 08:14 PM~7973699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think hes keeping those..
i thnk hes getting the zenith adapters..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

WHAT????????????????????
OK>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 06:34 PM~7973163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM.....I can't til I get mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Motherfuckin Friday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2007, 07:50 AM~7975842
> *Motherfuckin Friday.
> *


los mero meros arguing up a storm here at the office. a typical engineering friday. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all day even


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 07:59 AM~7975880
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 06:52 AM~7975849
> *los mero meros arguing up a storm here at the office.  a typical engineering friday.  :biggrin:
> *


kickem in nuts


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 08:00 AM~7975890
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2007, 08:07 AM~7975922
> *NSFW!
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 07:09 AM~7975936
> *
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ahshet, i found some ole a$$ hrnybrneyz pics she sent me years ago when we were talking about her cousins. LOL I just don't know if I should post them :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nono: please don't pm me for pics :nono: 



> *Pm pic's homie................. :biggrin: *


no pu-tow


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2007, 07:34 PM~7973163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 07:16 AM~7975968
> *ahshet, i found some ole a$$ hrnybrneyz pics she sent me years ago when we were talking about her cousins.  LOL  I just don't know if I should post them  :dunno:
> *


NO YOU CANT!! :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 07:21 AM~7975989
> *:nono:  please don't pm me for pics  :nono:
> no pu-tow
> *


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 08:23 AM~7975997
> *NO YOU CANT!! :nono:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll so immature. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 08:21 AM~7975989
> *:nono:  please don't pm me for pics  :nono:
> no pu-tow
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 08:40 AM~7976095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 08:40 AM~7976095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my homeboy was fked up that night :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tomorrow from noon - 2pm on http://www.thebeat713.com

Freestyle Mixing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 08:48 AM~7976139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 08:50 AM~7976149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 08:53 AM~7976167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 08:53 AM~7976167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 09:06 AM~7976234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRANSEXUAL O QUE? :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok stop with the pics im at work cant be havin that on the screen


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2007, 09:16 AM~7976271
> *ok stop with the pics im at work cant be havin that on the screen
> *


Get to work an get off the net............. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 08:17 AM~7976277
> *Get to work an get off the net............. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 09:20 AM~7976299
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2007, 09:16 AM~7976271
> *ok stop with the pics im at work cant be havin that on the screen
> *


DISABLE IMAGES.. LIKE I DID..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

is this Houston Lowriders or the Houston ass post?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2007, 09:30 AM~7976363
> *is this Houston Lowriders or the Houston ass post?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'61 Impala for sale in Houston for only 3,000

\/\/\/\/


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2007, 08:30 AM~7976363
> *is this Houston Lowriders or the Houston ass post?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 09:32 AM~7976379
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 08:30 AM~7976359
> *DISABLE IMAGES.. LIKE I DID..
> *


no , i think ill leave it i


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

if I wanna see T/A I go to off topic  I guess its less mouse clicks to stay here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2007, 09:35 AM~7976399
> *if I wanna see T/A I go to off topic   I guess its less mouse clicks to stay here
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2007, 08:35 AM~7976399
> *if I wanna see T/A I go to off topic   I guess its less mouse clicks to stay here
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so where is the new crusing spot saturday nights i need somewhere to go after the meeting


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

new rims came in.. for all ya'll fools who be hating on my chinaz and bubble tires.. ya'll can stfu now..

look wut UPS delivered..
http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h254/imp...newgoldrims.jpg


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah right..thats why it took ya'll 20 mins to reply.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 08:54 AM~7976521
> *yeah right..thats why it took ya'll 20 mins to reply.
> *


 :uh: i am workin too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 09:55 AM~7976524
> *:uh: i am workin too.
> *


lies 

you fix lights?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 09:55 AM~7976524
> *:uh: i am workin too.
> *


me too for another hour or so  :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ohh..

slo,

fk u and your remote.. switching to dish network.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 09:55 AM~7976524
> *:uh: i am workin too.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 08:55 AM~7976527
> *lies
> 
> you fix lights?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2007, 08:56 AM~7976533
> *me too for another hour or so   :cheesy:
> *


im stayin til 5.  hoping they'll shut the office down early.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:00 AM~7976558
> *
> *


so you ready for some drinkin and driving this weekend? cops gonna be hot, so be careful. 

heard cops last week were pulling over drunk drivers and letting em go, just to practice for memorial day weekend. so i hear.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 09:57 AM~7976537
> *ohh..
> 
> slo,
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 09:54 AM~7976521
> *yeah right..thats why it took ya'll 20 mins to reply.
> *


nope, i was looking for chichipix


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 10:02 AM~7976581
> *very nice air bags
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:01 AM~7976567
> *im stayin til 5.  hoping they'll shut the office down early.
> *


shet fk that, i'm leaving at 2pm for an interview in clear lake. if the $ is right, i'm out of here.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 09:03 AM~7976594
> *shet fk that, i'm leaving at 2pm for an interview in clear lake.  if the $ is right, i'm out of here.
> *


12:00 I'M OUTY :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 09:01 AM~7976572
> *so you ready for some drinkin and driving this weekend?  cops gonna be hot, so be careful.
> 
> heard cops last week were pulling over drunk drivers and letting em go, just to practice for memorial day weekend.  so i hear.
> *


i heard the same shit. :ugh:

no driving! fk that. imma be riding shotgun.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:07 AM~7976615
> *i heard the same shit. :ugh:
> 
> no driving! fk that. imma be riding shotgun.
> *


/\/\/\
two barrels at once, not bad :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 09:03 AM~7976594
> *shet fk that, i'm leaving at 2pm for an interview in clear lake.  if the $ is right, i'm out of here.
> *


AGAIN!! fool you change jobs as often as you sale your cars. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 09:08 AM~7976622
> */\/\/\
> two barrels at once, not bad  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:07 AM~7976615
> *i heard the same shit. :ugh:
> 
> no driving! fk that. imma be riding shotgun.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 09:09 AM~7976633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 09:07 AM~7976615
> *i heard the same shit. :ugh:
> 
> no driving! fk that. imma be riding shotgun.
> *


NEED A DESIGNATED DRIVER? HOLLA AT YA BOY. :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *NIX CUSTOMS* 

UH OH.. PLAYA OF THE YEAR 3 YEARS STRAIGHT IS HERE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:08 AM~7976623
> *AGAIN!! fool you change jobs as often as you sale your cars. :biggrin:
> *


I only switched once. :ugh: been here 5 years and tired of the 90 miles round trip. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2007, 10:10 AM~7976641
> *NEED A DESIGNATED DRIVER? HOLLA AT YA BOY. :wow:
> *


MR "FK WUT IT DEW, I DRINK SPRITE"..


DATS GANGSTA..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 10:11 AM~7976649
> *I only switched once.  :ugh:  been here 5 years and tired of the 90 miles round trip.  :thumbsdown:
> *


so your still off 529 ?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:10 AM~7976639
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 09:10 AM~7976645
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT " I'M NICK JAMES BITCHES ". THA BADDEST MUTHA FUCKA ALIVE!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2007, 10:12 AM~7976657
> *so your still off 529 ?
> *


yep, told the old senior designer at that other job i'd buy him a hooker since he was always on the rag. bish didn't say anything when i called him a pussay and flipped him off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2007, 10:13 AM~7976664
> *THATS RIGHT  " I'M NICK JAMES BITCHES ". THA BADDEST MUTHA FUCKA ALIVE!!
> *


well, thats word on da street at least. :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 09:14 AM~7976672
> *well, thats word on da street at least.   :dunno:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 10:13 AM~7976665
> *yep
> *


thats fkd up and you never stop by.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2007, 09:10 AM~7976641
> *NEED A DESIGNATED DRIVER? HOLLA AT YA BOY. :wow:
> *


 :0 i think i got your card. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:16 AM~7976683
> *:0 i think i got your card. :ugh:
> *


ugh..no.. thats mine.. and i dont do designated driver.. i do drunk azz hell with guns and open cans driver..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 09:11 AM~7976649
> *I only switched once.  :ugh:  been here 5 years and tired of the 90 miles round trip.  :thumbsdown:
> *


ok. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2007, 09:13 AM~7976664
> *THATS RIGHT  " I'M NICK JAMES BITCHES ". THA BADDEST MUTHA FUCKA ALIVE!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah yo nix.. member female we discussed other nite? how much you want for her?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 09:16 AM~7976686
> *ugh..no.. thats mine.. and i dont do designated driver..  i do drunk azz hell with guns and open cans driver..
> *


uh, the card i found says nick on it. unless you go by nick at your job i dont have your card. :ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 09:16 AM~7976683
> *:0 i think i got your card. :ugh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 10:10 AM~7976645
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2007, 09:19 AM~7976700
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:19 AM~7976697
> *uh, the card i found says nick on it. unless you go by nick at your job i dont have your card. :ugh:
> *


u tossed it out? dang.. mines the card that says "dont call unless its to give up some azz" on it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2007, 10:15 AM~7976675
> *thats fkd up and you never stop by.......
> *


  don't know where you live. :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 10:21 AM~7976722
> *  don't know where you live.  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 09:20 AM~7976719
> *u tossed it out?  dang..    mines the card that says "dont call unless its to give up some azz" on it.
> *


 :roflmao: i didnt toss anything out. checked my purse and there wasnt anything in there. the card i did find was in the back pocked of my jeans. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 10:24 AM~7976739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 10:30 AM~7976773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Avenge as a baby................ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 10:31 AM~7976780
> *Avenge as a baby................ :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that's when he was 100 lbs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think imma go over and score me a fresh pair of chucks during lunch break.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:22 AM~7976732
> *:roflmao: i didnt toss anything out. checked my purse and there wasnt anything in there. the card i did find was in the back pocked of my jeans. :ugh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 09:31 AM~7976780
> *Avenge as a baby................ :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that is too funny!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 10:03 AM~7976592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


her nip is begging to see the light :worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who all work downtown?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 09:18 AM~7976694
> *ah yo nix.. member female we discussed other nite?  how much you want for her?
> *


WILL TAKE ANY REASONABLE OFFER.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 09:19 AM~7976697
> *uh, the card i found says nick on it. unless you go by nick at your job i dont have your card. :ugh:
> *


WELL USE IT THEN :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2007, 11:04 AM~7976933
> *WELL USE IT THEN :scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


tell her ey! tell her!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2007, 10:04 AM~7976933
> *WELL USE IT THEN :scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 10:10 AM~7976971
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2007, 11:01 AM~7976917
> *WILL TAKE ANY REASONABLE OFFER.
> *


PM sent


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2007, 10:24 PM~7973782
> *wheels are nice i just hate three prongs
> *


the three prongs are what set it off :thumbsup: keith did these?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2007, 10:42 AM~7977124
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 10:37 AM~7976807
> *that's when he was 100 lbs.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fresh bleach white chucks $30 w/black laces..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up people...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 25 2007, 12:16 PM~7977315
> *whats up people...
> *


Que onda mijo.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 25 2007, 12:16 PM~7977315
> *whats up people...
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ugh...this day is gonna fkin drag!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 12:30 PM~7977388
> *ugh...this day is gonna fkin drag!
> *


bullchit, hour and 1/2 more


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 12:30 PM~7977388
> *ugh...this day is gonna fkin drag!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 25 2007, 11:30 AM~7977388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well fk ya'll then. i still think my chucks is tight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2007, 12:59 PM~7977521
> *x2
> 
> :uh:
> *


50 minutes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 11:34 AM~7977402
> *bullchit, hour and 1/2 more
> *


yea for you! im tryin to get outta here early.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 01:14 PM~7977607
> *yea for you! im tryin to get outta here early.
> *


27 more minutes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 12:32 PM~7977694
> *27 more minutes
> *


shut up! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 01:40 PM~7977736
> *shut up! :angry:
> *


18 and counting, what's up short dogizzle?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 12:42 PM~7977748
> *18 and counting, what's up short dogizzle?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 01:43 PM~7977753
> *:uh:
> *


*16!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2007, 12:44 PM~7977761
> *16!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 01:49 PM~7977795
> *:buttkick:
> *


10!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

3 more hours.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 02:01 PM~7977853
> *3 more hours.
> *


3.5 HERE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

1HR 49 MIN HERE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this is soo sad. :tears: 

*Custody battle over girl who survived SE Houston fireCause of fire still under investigation*
By Cynthia Cisneros

(5/25/07 - KTKR/HOUSTON) - The day after a three-year-old girl died in a fire, an emergency hearing will be held to determine who will get custody of her six-year-old sister. Meanwhile, investigators are still trying to figure out what started that fire.

Three-year-old Dazzalena Escobedo died yesterday in an early morning fire at her home in southeast Houston. She was home alone with her six-year-old sister, Divia. 

Their mother, Tammie Sharma, was not at home. She left her daughters with her boyfriend, Adrian Gonzales, who investigators say was not at home when the fire started. 

Both Gonzales and Sharma were arrested and have been charged with injury to a child by omission. 

The child who died underwent an autopsy this morning. The child who survived is the focus of an emergency hearing for custody. The surviving child's biological father, Raynaldo Escobedo, is expected in court today. He is seeking custody of his surviving daughter. 

CPS case workers are also expected in family court to explain why they took emergency custody last night of Divia without a court order. 

That emergency hearing will take place once the court gets the paperwork from the county to be filed in that case before the judge hears the case. 

Arson investigators say they are waiting to hear the results of the autopsy of the deceased child before they determine the cause of the fire. 

Stay with Eyewitness News for more on this developing story. 
(Copyright © 2007, KTRK-TV)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah..caught that this morning b4 i left crib.. mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

then you heard bout that deaf woman that got beat on her porch? too many fkin crazy ass ppl in this world!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 03:12 PM~7978246
> *then you heard bout that deaf woman that got beat on her porch? too many fkin crazy ass ppl in this world!
> *


naw, didnt hear about that one.. bet she didn't hear about it either.. 






sorry.. i know thats wrong..but couldnt help myself.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dedicate this one to hrny..cause she so GANGSTA...


Roll, cheah, cheah
Roll, cheah, cheah
Roll, cheah, cheah

[Chorus]
You can catch me in the club with a gangsta girl
When I ride, I'm gonna ride with a gangsta girl
When I smoke, I'm gonna smoke with a gangsta girl
When I freak, I'm gonna freak me a gangsta .

[Verse 1 - R. Kelly]
I'm lookin for them gangsta girls, not them fake ass +Wanksta+ girls
Just them ghetto fabulous girls, gotta keep 'em in my world
Mama makin gangsta moves, rollin with this gangsta dudes
Sittin on, spinnin 24's, openin my Bentley doors
* Drunk at the party, hands up in the air but still she sexy when she shake her body
That type of chick that says "hey girl, let's go to the after party"*
After that we go to my room for the after, after party
Y'all know what happens next, Hypnotiq and a rated X, got her singin the greatest sex
Now on dubs, rollin up, into the club, raisin 'em up
*Now we in the back, blazin 'em up [inhale], dice in hand, shakin 'em up* 
I need a chick like that to come and share my gangsta world (woo)
And if you in the club with hands up, you can gangsta girl

[Baby - talking behind Chorus]
Oh yeah
I see ya
Oh yeah
Yeah

[Chorus]

[Verse 2 - Baby]
Ok, mami your so gangsta cause she fuck with nothin but gangsta (gangsta)
Type a ***** that a stank a gangsta
*Drink Hypnotiq and she roll big body, and she got a body, that is gangsta hotty* 
And she fuck with nothin but gangstas that is old O.G.'s (O.G.). 24's on that brand new jeep
At a gangsta party, she'll be drinkin Bacardi, and she pops her body, don't you hurt nobody
Got my killers in here, they'll squirt somebody, but that Benz so fast, it'll jerk your body
And we smokin that Cali dro, totin that Calico
Bird man and Kelly mami, let your body roll

No one will never know, what happen behind the door
I like it fast or slow, a freaky bitch fo sho
Street life is all I know, hustlin and stackin dough
I file to keep it gangsta, until my cats get closed

[Chorus]

[Verse 3 - Mannie Fresh]
Once upon a time in this place called hood
Where the gangsta girls shake it and they all smell good
Lived this legendary pimp (pimp) by the name of Fresh
Fix toes, fix hairs, fix toes, fix breast
But one chick super sick, make every ***** grab his dick
Heart pound up and down, when she goin round and round
Do the +Snake+, stop and shake, ass like an earthquake
I can't wait to meet her uh, undress her, beat her up
Now we leavin from the club, and she let me cop a rub
Can't believe she choose me, +Feelin On Her Booty+
I'm about to cut like knives, strokin mami with some eyes
Takin me to paradise, I nut once, she nut twice
Sex in cities, rubbin titties, that's how I get it
One more 'gain, with her friend, playa that's how I hit it
Now we grippin, grabbin, pullin, stabbin (what is your name?)
It's Hypnotiq how I got it, but I'ma glad that you came

[Chorus]

[Verse 4 - Mannie Fresh]
Slim Teresa, and Lakeisha (they some gangsta girls)
Tanya, Wanda, and Laneisha (they some gangsta girls)
My fifty Kims all in Tims (gangsta girls)
A hundred shorties, all at parties (gangsta girls)
Full of drama, baby mama (she's a gangsta girl)
When they freakin on the weekend (they some gangsta girls)
But they knowin where they goin (the gangsta girls)
Fly wheels, pay they bills (the gangsta girls)

[Chorus]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 02:14 PM~7978257
> *naw, didnt hear about that one.. bet she didn't hear about it  either..
> sorry.. i know thats wrong..but couldnt help myself..    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you aint right nicca!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 03:20 PM~7978287
> *you aint right nicca!
> *


 :angry: sowwy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 02:18 PM~7978280
> *i dedicate this one to hrny..cause she so GANGSTA...
> *


uh, i gave up my gangster days long time ago. :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 03:22 PM~7978292
> *uh, i gave up my gangster days long time ago. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sure still sounds like you..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:nono: imma good girl now. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 03:23 PM~7978300
> *:nono: imma good girl now. :angel:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 24 2007, 04:38 PM~7971705
> *whats up fire marshall bill? LOL
> *


funny cuz i got one of the rotateing lights to go on the roof like they got on tv


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 25 2007, 03:26 PM~7978313
> *funny cuz i got one of the rotateing lights to go on the roof like they got on tv
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 03:23 PM~7978300
> *:nono: imma good girl now. :angel:
> *


I like good girls................. :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 04:58 PM~7978848
> *I like good girls................. :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


i prefer the naughty ones. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 05:13 PM~7978933
> *i prefer the naughty ones.  :biggrin:
> *


They are two much of a problem and drama............. :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 03:58 PM~7978848
> *I like good girls................. :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 25 2007, 01:14 PM~7978257
> *naw, didnt hear about that one.. bet she didn't hear about it  either..
> sorry.. i know thats wrong..but couldnt help myself..    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hope i wasnt the only one who thought that shit was funny ass fuck ,dont be sorry homie just a joke (but a dam good one)


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 25 2007, 07:05 PM~7980115
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hope i wasnt the only one who thought that shit was funny ass fuck ,dont be sorry homie just a joke (but a dam good one)
> *


That is some funny shit but i didnt want to be wrong for laughing at that, but that shit was funny. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 24 2007, 11:51 AM~7970593
> *electrician needed..  seriously..  PM me..
> *



need eletrcian i know ten of them


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 25 2007, 06:45 PM~7979430
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2007, 11:18 PM~7980912
> *need eletrcian i know ten of them
> *


pm sent


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

latin puttin it down online.....good job homie.....  .....thanks for the shoutout :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 23 2007, 07:51 PM~7966232
> *
> *


Thanks for caring 

Only two other people called me that day 

But I appreciate it, sometimes....a good friend can make the days seem alot brighter.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

FKN HATE RAIN!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 26 2007, 06:55 AM~7981917
> *Thanks for caring
> 
> Only two other people called me that day
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

saw spiderman 3 last nite.. ending sucked azz.. but man, black spiderman was a straight G.. whopped his homies azz like he owed em $. even tells em "Aww, is baby goblin gonna cry now?" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 09:40 AM~7982550
> *saw spiderman 3 last nite..  ending sucked azz..    but man, black spiderman was a straight G..  whopped his homies azz like he owed em $.
> *


me vale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 26 2007, 10:53 AM~7982615
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2007, 10:55 AM~7982629
> *me vale
> *


there was too much emotional shyt though.. it was like a novela with fighting. :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 10:02 AM~7982649
> *there was too much emotional shyt though..  it was like a novela with fighting.  :roflmao:
> *


ha

better than the last too tho?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2007, 11:05 AM~7982661
> *ha
> 
> better than the last too tho?
> *


action was better then last two. fight between blk spiderman and baby goblin was bad azz. but theres also buncha stupid shyt,that suppose to be funny. like when peter parker starts dressin and actin like a playa.. stupid stuff.

oh..and after 1st fight with sandman, and gettin his azz whopped.. spiderman is emptying sand out of his shoe and says "where do these fools come from?" :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 10:07 AM~7982672
> *action was better then last two.  fight between blk spiderman and baby goblin  was bad azz.    but theres also buncha stupid shyt,that suppose to be funny. like when peter parker straights dressin and actin like a playa..  stupid stuff.
> 
> oh..and after 1st fight with sandman, and gettin his azz whopped..  spiderman is emptying sand out of his shoe and says "where do these fools come from?"  :roflmao:
> *


yeah bet i can just see the corny shit in it commin .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2007, 11:10 AM~7982690
> *yeah bet i can just see the corny shit in it commin .
> *


yeah. pretty much.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think i shoulda saw shrek 3. lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 10:12 AM~7982699
> *think i shoulda saw shrek 3.  lol
> *


***** you are shreck 3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hater


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 12:48 PM~7983465
> *hater
> *


not hatin motivating


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2007, 09:15 AM~7982710
> ****** you are shreck 3
> *


HAAA.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 09:07 AM~7982672
> *action was better then last two.  fight between blk spiderman and baby goblin  was bad azz.    but theres also buncha stupid shyt,that suppose to be funny. like when peter parker starts dressin and actin like a playa..  stupid stuff.
> 
> oh..and after 1st fight with sandman, and gettin his azz whopped..  spiderman is emptying sand out of his shoe and says "where do these fools come from?"  :roflmao:
> *


Look at lil goblin jr..."yeah gonna cry??"... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 26 2007, 04:55 AM~7981917
> *Thanks for caring
> 
> Only two other people called me that day
> ...


lost ur number sweetie...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 25 2007, 07:40 AM~7976430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bootyful...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

white gurl w/blk gurl booty and huge titties.. thats like blk guy's dream gurl...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 03:56 PM~7984501
> *white gurl w/blk gurl booty and huge titties.. thats like blk guy's dream gurl...
> 
> 
> ...


yup..ill be marrying one , one day


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

need help


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

what yall know aboute the show nexst weeken?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2007, 11:15 AM~7982710
> ****** you are shreck 3
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 03:56 PM~7984501
> *white gurl w/blk gurl booty and huge titties.. thats like blk guy's dream gurl...
> 
> 
> ...


AND SHE HAVE GOOD CREDIT TOO


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 05:56 PM~7984501
> *white gurl w/blk gurl booty and huge titties.. thats like blk guy's dream gurl...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: I only mess with Spanish and Black women. White girl is a no no......... :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 26 2007, 10:21 PM~7985581
> *:nono: I only mess with Spanish and Black women. White girl is a no no......... :twak:
> *


SPANISH? UH OH.. you askin for it now. because spanish is a language, not an ethnicity carlton.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 10:26 PM~7985608
> *SPANISH? UH OH..  you askin for it now.  because spanish is a language, not an ethnicity carlton.
> *


Isnt spanish the ppl from spain?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 26 2007, 10:58 PM~7985747
> *Isnt spanish the ppl from spain?
> *


that would be a spaniard, if thats what he meant, he sure is picky. lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 26 2007, 10:26 PM~7985608
> *SPANISH? UH OH..  you askin for it now.  because spanish is a language, not an ethnicity carlton.
> *


Or should it be Mexican or Hispanic??????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i like em all but blk.. i hate dem bitches


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2007, 11:18 PM~7985833
> *i like em all but blk.. i hate dem bitches
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2007, 10:18 PM~7985833
> *i like em all but blk.. i hate dem bitches
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 26 2007, 11:17 PM~7985825
> *Or should it be Mexican or Hispanic??????????
> *


unless you positive their mexican, stick to hispanic

Main Entry: His·pan·ic 
Pronunciation: hi-'spa-nik
Function: adjective
Etymology: Latin hispanicus, from Hispania Iberian Peninsula, Spain
: of, relating to, or being a person of Latin American descent living in the United States; especially : one of Cuban, Mexican, or Puerto Rican origin 
- Hispanic noun


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2007, 11:18 PM~7985833
> *i like em all but blk.. i hate dem bitches
> *


1 of my baby mommas is blk. i dont discriminate :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 27 2007, 05:20 AM~7986850
> *unless you positive their mexican, stick to hispanic
> 
> Main Entry: His·pan·ic
> ...


I see that you went to the library on me............... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 27 2007, 05:21 AM~7986852
> *1 of my baby mommas is blk.  i dont discriminate  :biggrin:
> *


My baby momma is hispanic................. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 27 2007, 03:21 AM~7986852
> *1 of my baby mommas is blk.  i dont discriminate  :biggrin:
> *


thats cuz you'll fuck anything with legs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2007, 09:10 AM~7987078
> *thats cuz you'll fuck anything with legs
> *


hater, u just mad i knocked up one of ya'll african queens. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

almost done


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2007, 11:38 AM~7987434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just in time.. address?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 26 2007, 05:55 AM~7981917
> *Thanks for caring
> 
> Only two other people called me that day
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2007, 11:38 AM~7987434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mann.. that grub was good. thanks for inviting homie.. good lookin out! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 27 2007, 09:28 PM~7990333
> *mann.. that grub was good.  thanks for inviting homie.. good lookin out!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i cooked it for my mama sucker :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 27 2007, 08:16 AM~7987208
> *hater, u just mad i knocked up one of ya'll african queens.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u can have them bitches.. take all of em


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2007, 10:18 PM~7985833
> *i like em all but blk.. i hate dem bitches
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 12:11 PM~7992289
> *u can have them bitches.. take all of em
> *


why u so harsh on your nubian queens?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM WEATHER GOT ERBODY IN HOUSTON SLEEP HUH EVEN THE CHISMOSOS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 28 2007, 10:35 AM~7992456
> *why u so harsh on your nubian queens?
> *


cuz they full of shit.... and run they mouth too much..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 28 2007, 12:11 PM~7992293
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 28 2007, 01:41 PM~7992922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7995238 




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7995504


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

This memorial day blew. Too much god damn rain. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

irvingnton, was the shit last night   oh yeah the airbag equiped cars and trucks were no match :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

oh yeah PACHUCA CAMPEON!!!!! WE HAD CHICKEN 4 DINNER :biggrin: this goes 4 my soccer fans


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2007, 07:59 PM~7995826
> *irvingnton, was the shit last night    oh yeah the airbag equiped cars and trucks were no match :biggrin:
> *



that's still going on


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2007, 09:02 PM~7995851
> *oh yeah PACHUCA CAMPEON!!!!! WE HAD CHICKEN 4 DINNER :biggrin:  this goes 4 my soccer fans
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:

glad yall beat america. i hate that team with a passion. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 28 2007, 08:51 PM~7996279
> *:roflmao: :thumbsup:
> 
> glad yall beat america. i hate that team with a passion. :thumbsdown:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2007, 10:06 PM~7996419
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 28 2007, 10:07 PM~7996430
> *:ugh:
> *


hater.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny.. go to taqueria and bring me a fajita burrito and come over. i got da beer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 28 2007, 11:16 PM~7996528
> *hater.
> *


fk u La Gigglez


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 28 2007, 10:16 PM~7996533
> *hrny.. go to taqueria and bring me a fajita burrito and come over.  i got da beer.
> *


sure. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 28 2007, 11:18 PM~7996559
> *sure. :ugh:
> *


hurry up..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 28 2007, 10:19 PM~7996571
> *hurry up..
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 28 2007, 11:25 PM~7996646
> *:buttkick:
> *


still waiting..better hurry..longer u take..less beer gonna be left for you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 28 2007, 10:30 PM~7996684
> *still waiting..better hurry..longer u take..less beer gonna be left for you
> *


dont hold your breath nicca! plus i got beer in my fridge.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 28 2007, 11:34 PM~7996737
> *dont hold your breath nicca! plus i got beer in my fridge.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dotcom


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 28 2007, 10:44 PM~7996836
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny said she hungry.. maybe i'll pick her up some ribs drop off for her during lunch..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

g morning suckas


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 28 2007, 08:09 PM~7995924
> *that's still going on
> *


X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:01 AM~7998635
> *hrny said she hungry..    maybe i'll pick her up some ribs  drop off for her during lunch..
> 
> 
> ...


nah thats cool. im on a diet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:05 AM~7998654
> *nah thats cool. im on a diet.
> *


word. me too. imma be skinny by end of summer. better be nice now..cause when i'm all firmed up, might not have chance wif me then.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:07 AM~7998661
> *word.  me too.  imma be skinny by end of summer.  better be nice now..cause when i'm all firmed up,  might not have chance wif me then.
> *


 :roflmao:

eh thats ok. plus i aint your type remember. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:07 AM~7998661
> *word.  me too.  imma be skinny by end of summer.  better be nice now..cause when i'm all firmed up,  might not have chance wif me then.
> *


THIS NICCA HERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :rofl: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:09 AM~7998673
> *:roflmao:
> 
> eh thats ok. plus i aint your type remember. :biggrin:
> *


true.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 09:07 AM~7998661
> *word.  me too.  imma be skinny by end of summer.  better be nice now..cause when i'm all firmed up,  might not have chance wif me then.
> *


ha ha ha! Lmk when this goes down so that I can open a soap factory.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *NIX CUSTOMS* 

MR GANGSTA MACK RIGHT THURR..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 09:10 AM~7998688
> *ha ha ha! Lmk when this goes down so that I can open a soap factory.
> *


you o' fight club watchin azz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 09:11 AM~7998693
> *you o' fight club watchin azz
> *


we gonna be bigger than zest! LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:05 AM~7998654
> *nah thats cool. im on a diet.
> *


that's not what you said friday :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 09:12 AM~7998701
> *that's not what you said friday  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


weekends dont count


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 09:13 AM~7998705
> *weekends dont count
> *


ok hrnychinoeyz :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 09:14 AM~7998709
> *ok hrnychinoeyz  :ugh:
> *


cardinal rule asswad :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 09:15 AM~7998711
> *cardinal rule asswad  :biggrin:
> *


my bad buttmunch :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 08:12 AM~7998701
> *that's not what you said friday  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


i dont remember what i said. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 29 2007, 08:13 AM~7998705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:16 AM~7998718
> *getcha some buisness and stay the fk outta mine*


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:16 AM~7998718
> *i dont remember what i said. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


let me forward you the "chat" :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:16 AM~7998718
> *i dont remember what i said. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


drunk ass LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:11 AM~7998691
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


STR8 UP CUZZ :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:20 AM~7998735
> *:uh:
> *


i speak the truth.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:23 AM~7998744
> *STR8 UP CUZZ :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 08:21 AM~7998737
> *let me forward you the "chat"  :uh:
> *


hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:25 AM~7998750
> *hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:23 AM~7998744
> *STR8 UP CUZZ :machinegun:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


tried to holla @ this brawd other day.. she showing clevage.. had a tat on titty that said "nix customs".. thought to myself "man.. that boy got em locked down like that?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 08:22 AM~7998741
> *drunk ass LOL
> *


:angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:24 AM~7998746
> *i speak the truth.
> *


i spit so much game, teef look like poker chips. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 09:27 AM~7998760
> *i spit so much game, teef look like poker chips.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:27 AM~7998760
> *i spit so much game, teef look like poker chips.  :biggrin:
> *


ok. :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:26 AM~7998756
> *:angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:26 AM~7998754
> *tried to holla @ this brawd other day..  she showing clevage..    had a tat on titty that said "nix customs"..  thought to myself "man.. that boy got em locked down like that?"
> *


 NEED MORE DETAILS ON THE BRAWD. GOT A COUPLE OUT THERE WITH THAT TAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:34 AM~7998794
> *NEED MORE DETAILS ON THE BRAWD. GOT A COUPLE OUT THERE WITH THAT TAT. :biggrin:
> *


damn.. man said narrow it down.. he has his brand on a few females like that. thats OG right there.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 08:34 AM~7998794
> *NEED MORE DETAILS ON THE BRAWD. GOT A COUPLE OUT THERE WITH THAT TAT. :biggrin:
> *


ALSO GOT SOME THAT JUST HAVE "NIX" ON TREIR LOWER BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 08:31 AM~7998777
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:36 AM~7998801
> *ALSO GOT SOME THAT JUST HAVE "NIX" ON TREIR LOWER BACK. :biggrin:
> *


i wanna be like you when i grow up :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:34 AM~7998794
> *NEED MORE DETAILS ON THE BRAWD. GOT A COUPLE OUT THERE WITH THAT TAT. :biggrin:
> *


I saw one in P-Town....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:37 AM~7998807
> *i wanna be like you when i grow up    :worship:
> *


I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IMMA RETIRE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 08:34 AM~7998794
> *NEED MORE DETAILS ON THE BRAWD. GOT A COUPLE OUT THERE WITH THAT TAT. :biggrin:
> *


whatta pimp. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 08:38 AM~7998809
> *I saw one in P-Town....
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE YES :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:39 AM~7998816
> *THATS ONE YES :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 08:38 AM~7998809
> *I saw one in P-Town....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that aint da one i saw.. but still nice.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:37 AM~7998806
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 08:43 AM~7998836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DRUNK ASS!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 09:38 AM~7998809
> *I saw one in P-Town....
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 09:45 AM~7998851
> *holy crap
> *


she hot huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 09:47 AM~7998864
> *she hot huh?
> *


oh no doubt, hells to the yeah. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 09:49 AM~7998870
> *oh no doubt, hells to the yeah. LOL
> *


ask nix to put u down..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 08:45 AM~7998851
> *holy crap
> *


THAT WAS JUST ONE OF LATINS THAT WANTED TO BE DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:52 AM~7998885
> *THAT WAS JUST ONE OF LATINS THAT WANTED TO BE DOWN. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:52 AM~7998885
> *THAT WAS JUST ONE OF LATINS THAT WANTED TO BE DOWN. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah, had to forklift that bish into my truck so i could slaughter her ass to feed the po' people downtown. got to help the community.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 09:51 AM~7998878
> *ask nix to put u down..
> *


Nah, foo, I aint gonna step in on nix action.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 08:53 AM~7998890
> *:biggrin:  yeah, had to forklift that bish into my truck so i could slaughter her ass to feed the po' people downtown.  got to help the community.
> *


THATS MY DAWG . SEE HE A TEAM PLAYA.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 09:53 AM~7998890
> *:biggrin:  yeah, had to forklift that bish into my truck so i could slaughter her ass to feed the po' people downtown.  got to help the community.
> *


damn foo, i thought I was an asshole. LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 08:54 AM~7998896
> *Nah, foo, I aint gonna step in on nix action.
> *


THAT WAS ONE OF LATINS STRAYS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 09:55 AM~7998901
> *damn foo, i thought I was an asshole. LOL
> *


bish was about to explode, couldn't waste that meat in a casket.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nix.. PM sent for more details on that da cutie in that pic..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 08:56 AM~7998906
> *THAT WAS ONE OF LATINS STRAYS.
> *


musta been the one he was tellin me about. :ugh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:56 AM~7998906
> *THAT WAS ONE OF LATINS STRAYS.
> *


yeah was pimpin that hoe out, too bad she swallowed a lot of protein.  bish ended up with cankles and flapjacks on her knees :burn:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 08:57 AM~7998921
> *yeah was pimpin that hoe out, too bad she swallowed a lot of protein.    bish ended up with cankles and flapjacks on her knees  :burn:
> *


U SORRY DAWG. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 09:56 AM~7998916
> *musta been the one he was tellin me about. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was a fked up situation when i was 20, had my dad asking why a fat bish was knocking on my door. fkn friend played a trick on me and gave her my address and told her that i was down. BASTARDOS!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 09:59 AM~7998928
> *that was a fked up situation when i was 20, had my dad asking why a fat bish was knocking on my door.  fkn friend played a trick on me and gave her my address and told her that i was down.  BASTARDOS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 10:01 AM~7998939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you talk about almost fainting when i saw that buffarilla at the door. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but u knocked it out anyway huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 10:03 AM~7998952
> *but u knocked it out anyway huh?
> *


nah, if you got to dig for the puss, it isn't worth the time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 08:57 AM~7998921
> *yeah was pimpin that hoe out, too bad she swallowed a lot of protein.    bish ended up with cankles and flapjacks on her knees  :burn:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 08:59 AM~7998928
> *that was a fked up situation when i was 20, had my dad asking why a fat bish was knocking on my door.  fkn friend played a trick on me and gave her my address and told her that i was down.  BASTARDOS!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

big gurls need love too.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 10:07 AM~7998974
> *big gurls need love too.
> *


they just gotta pay.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 10:17 AM~7999020
> *they just gotta pay.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nick where u at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2007, 10:45 AM~7999152
> *nick where u at
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i heard things..but could be lies... but heard someone was burning up da streets of mo city.. actin a fool.. so i hear. but u aint hear that from me.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2007, 09:45 AM~7999152
> *nick where u at
> 
> 
> ...


SUP B"I"G DAWG!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 09:24 AM~7999385
> *SUP B"I"G DAWG!
> *


just tryin to keep up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all it needs is some custom exaust work.. i think.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and cut your grass.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 12:02 PM~7999590
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 12:04 PM~7999599
> *:uh:
> *


u mad cause ur gal lookin at another dudes undies?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 12:05 PM~7999608
> *u mad cause ur gal lookin at another dudes undies?
> *


who said I was mad fuck wad?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 12:06 PM~7999614
> *who said I was mad fuck wad?
> *


geez..forget i said anything.. dang.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 12:07 PM~7999616
> *geez..forget i said anything.. dang.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

just another boring ass day at the office. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 11:05 AM~7999608
> *u mad cause ur gal lookin at another dudes undies?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

oh and i aint his gal. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 12:13 PM~7999656
> *oh and i aint his gal. :ugh:
> *


thanx for clearing that one up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I guess Brian is on vacation all week due to the weather. Lucky bastard! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 10:13 AM~7999656
> *oh and i aint his gal. :ugh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 12:13 PM~7999656
> *oh and i aint his gal. :ugh:
> *


tell us who's names tatted on your boob then.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2007, 11:18 AM~7999682
> *
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 11:21 AM~7999693
> *tell us who's names tatted on your boob then.
> *


i dont have any tats.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 12:28 PM~7999729
> *i dont have any tats.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 11:30 AM~7999746
> *:scrutinize:
> *


another reason for you not to like me. :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 11:28 AM~7999729
> *i dont have any tats.
> *


DO YOU WANT 1 :cheesy: ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 12:32 PM~7999754
> *another reason for you not to like me. :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 11:36 AM~7999776
> *DO YOU WANT 1 :cheesy: ?
> *


 :0 maybe..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 11:37 AM~7999782
> *X2
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if hrny had tat for all her sanch's.. hers would look like donna on nice dreams with all the names crossed thru.. 

sixfoss
avengemydeath
etc
etc


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 12:47 PM~7999826
> *if hrny had tat for all her sanch's.. hers would look like donna on nice dreams with all the names crossed thru..
> 
> sixfoss
> ...


I am just a friend asswad


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 12:53 PM~7999861
> *I am just a friend asswad
> *


shot u down huh?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 11:41 AM~7999796
> *:0 maybe.....  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW. YOU CAN JOIN THE CLUB CALLED "NIX CHIX" :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 11:47 AM~7999826
> *if hrny had tat for all her sanch's.. hers would look like donna on nice dreams with all the names crossed thru..
> 
> sixfoss
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 11:53 AM~7999861
> *I am just a friend asswad
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 11:55 AM~7999872
> *shot u down huh?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 11:58 AM~7999898
> *LET ME KNOW. YOU CAN JOIN THE CLUB CALLED "NIX CHIX" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

sounds a lil too high class for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

UH OH.. disgruntal ex-sanch is here..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 01:01 PM~7999919
> *:roflmao:
> 
> sounds a lil too high class for me. :biggrin:
> *


naw.. u perfect..cause u said dizstargotclazz


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 11:15 AM~7999665
> *I guess Brian is on vacation all week due to the weather. Lucky bastard!  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 12:58 PM~7999898
> *LET ME KNOW. YOU CAN JOIN THE CLUB CALLED "NIX CHIX" :biggrin:
> *


 yo nix..member that PM i sent u earlier?? how much am i gonna owe you ?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

why is everyone always Anonymous up in here????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 12:01 PM~7999920
> *UH OH..    disgruntal ex-sanch is here..
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 12:06 PM~7999956
> *naw.. u perfect..cause u said dizstargotclazz
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 29 2007, 12:12 PM~8000009
> *why is everyone always Anonymous up in here????
> *


cus i can ... why?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 29 2007, 01:12 PM~8000009
> *why is everyone always Anonymous up in here????
> *


cause avengemydeath has taught us the ways of the ninja..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

coming soon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: i dont go to da movies.. sorry


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 12:55 PM~7999872
> *shot u down huh?
> *


like the slow ass duck in duck hunt.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 11:24 AM~8000084
> *:uh:  i dont go to da movies..  sorry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 11:06 AM~7999956
> *naw.. u perfect..cause u said dizstargotclazz*


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 12:24 PM~8000084
> *:uh:   i dont go to da movies..  sorry
> *


bitch that was you the other day all wet about spiderman n shit who you kiddin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2007, 11:26 AM~8000103
> *bitch that was you the other day all wet about spiderman n shit who you kiddin
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: fk'n joe


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 01:20 PM~8000060
> *cause avengemydeath has taught us the ways of the ninja..
> 
> 
> ...


poof biatch!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 29 2007, 01:28 PM~8000107
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: fk'n  joe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 12:28 PM~8000112
> *poof biatch!
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 01:24 PM~8000084
> *:uh:  i dont go to da movies..  sorry
> *


Y, they dont have "double seating"? LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 11:32 AM~8000129
> *Y, they dont have "double seating"? LOL
> *


 :biggrin: ...damn..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mest up....

amc has those arm rests that you can put up to snuggle up with your chick or to accomodate wide loads.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 01:36 PM~8000151
> *mest up....
> 
> amc has those arm rests that you can put up to snuggle up with your chick or to accomodate wide loads.
> *


 exactly :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 01:37 PM~8000157
> *exactly  :biggrin:
> *


only reason i know is i saw a double wide at the theater this past friday. had to walk down there and see how he fit in it and play it off like i was going pipis to the restroom. walked back up and said "damn, i didn't know these arm rests go up." :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 01:40 PM~8000174
> *only reason i know is i saw a double wide at the theater this past friday.  had to walk down there and see how he fit in it and play it off like i was going pipis to the restroom.  walked back up and said "damn, i didn't know these arm rests go up."  :biggrin:
> *


prob was me. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 01:41 PM~8000179
> *prob was me. LOL
> *


nah he glowed in the dark and eyes were wide open.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 29 2007, 01:26 PM~8000103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: hater


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 01:42 PM~8000187
> *nah he glowed in the dark and eyes were wide open.
> *


bwaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 01:43 PM~8000194
> *:uh:  hater
> *


Rather go home on the 3 seater and watch it on the big screen.  Not to mention cook up anything other than popcorn.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 01:44 PM~8000206
> *Rather go home on the 3 seater and watch it on the big screen.    Not to mention cook up anything other than popcorn.
> *


gatos y perros?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 12:45 PM~8000214
> *gatos y perros?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 11:45 AM~8000214
> *gatos y perros?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 01:50 PM~8000236
> *:roflmao:
> *


wasn't that funny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 12:53 PM~8000251
> *wasn't that funny
> *


 :uh: thats nice. didnt ask for your thought though....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 02:00 PM~8000295
> *:uh: thats nice. didnt ask for your thought though....
> *


anytime


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody here in real estate.. i'm finna make some power moves!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know a trustworthy realtor?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wtf..all these candy coated rides, and huge cribs.. and none of ya'll got a name for a realtor? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

you thinkin bout gettin a house?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 02:36 PM~8000512
> *you thinkin bout gettin a house?
> *


there you go nicca


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 01:45 PM~8000214
> *gatos y perros?
> *


real mature asswad real mature. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 02:38 PM~8000527
> *real mature asswad real mature.  :uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 01:38 PM~8000523
> *there you go nicca
> *


:buttkick: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

i perfer living alone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 02:39 PM~8000536
> *:buttkick: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> i perfer living alone.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 29 2007, 02:36 PM~8000512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can always visit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 01:40 PM~8000541
> *:uh:
> *


well me and my lil man. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 01:43 PM~8000571
> *lil something like that..  but not quit.
> you can always visit.
> *


for like a bbq or something. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 02:46 PM~8000600
> *for like a bbq or something. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


pm sent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 02:46 PM~8000600
> *for like a bbq or something. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 01:38 PM~8000527
> *real mature asswad real mature.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: youre grumpy today.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 01:51 PM~8000630
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 01:52 PM~8000633
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm always down for "or something"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 01:56 PM~8000673
> *i'm always down for "or something"
> *


shut the hell up! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 02:58 PM~8000682
> *shut the hell up! :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


i like when u twak me too.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 29 2007, 12:26 PM~8000103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 01:03 PM~8000318
> *anybody here in real estate..  i'm finna make some power moves!!
> *


finally movin nana out the hood *****.....or you tryin to see if you can put a mobile home where the garage was??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 12:08 PM~7999968
> *yo nix..member that PM i sent u earlier?? how much am i gonna owe you ?
> *


1ST ONES FREE SECOND ONE IS GONNA COST YA.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

3 Members: mac2lac, NoCaddyLikeMine, NIX CUSTOMS

NIX CHIX???
tell me you ain't playin captain save em homie.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 02:05 PM~8000732
> *1ST ONES FREE SECOND ONE IS GONNA COST YA.
> *


he is just tryin to fit "I"n :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 02:01 PM~8000704
> *i like when u twak me too.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 29 2007, 03:02 PM~8000711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats how drug dealers do it,to get you hooked.. you are a gangsta pimp huh? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2007, 03:02 PM~8000711
> *
> finally movin nana out the hood *****.....or you tryin to see if you can put a mobile home where the garage was??
> *


U know that fool is try to get a trailer homie.............. :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 02:09 PM~8000766
> *moving deeper in hood actually.  where OG's kick it.
> thats how drug dealers do it,to get you hooked..  you are a gangsta pimp huh?  :0
> *



you must not plan on keeping your cars long......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8000777
> *you must not plan on keeping your cars long......
> *


people wont steal from me.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8000777
> *you must not plan on keeping your cars long......
> *


He's giving the kids in the hood hot pockets to watch his ride................ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/340647131.html

liv4lacs?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 02:52 PM~8000634
> *:uh: youre grumpy today.
> *


me? nah


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2007, 02:07 PM~8000747
> *he is just tryin to fit "I"n :biggrin:
> *


WHOS TRYING TO FIT IN???  :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this car is extremely rare and handles 
well,this is a factory convertible with 126,000 
miles needs a new top and new paint.if you don't 
like attention this is not the car for you if interested 
contact me at 713 545-3714. 10,000.00





lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 03:11 PM~8000787
> *people wont steal from me.
> *


why would they want to? chinaz cost like $150 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 03:27 PM~8000893
> *WHOS TRYING TO FIT IN???   :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: thought they talkin to you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 03:28 PM~8000898
> *this car is extremely rare and handles
> well,this is a factory convertible with 126,000
> miles needs a new top and new paint.if you don't
> ...


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

what is with this whole "I" bidness?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 02:29 PM~8000907
> *:dunno:    thought they talkin to you
> *


BETTER NOT BE! :guns: :guns: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 03:31 PM~8000914
> *what is with this whole "I" bidness?
> *


ask Br"i"an


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 03:31 PM~8000914
> *what is with this whole "I" bidness?
> *


"I"= Individuals C.C.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

"I" see


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/325846611.html

i have a 1985 chevy s10 excab with a built 350 it have a torker 2 intake and a lunati cam just had fresh rebuild it has crome 15 inch rims a 3 inch cowl hood new model crome grill euro taillights roll pan the tailgate is shaved with a filler panel the body line on the bed is shaved it has been lowered 4 inches it has no exhaust running open headers has pioneer cd player pioneer 6x9"s and cerwin vega 51/2's *it has leapord print interior* that can be removed a ratchet floor shifter tach with a shift light underbody neons now the truck needs a paint job it is primer black it also leaks a little tranny fluid it needs an o-ring on the dipstick nothing major it runs and shifts great this is a very fast truck its not for kids it also has a flush mount bead caver the passanger side front fender and door have a small dent in them easy to fix or i have another door and fender to go with it other than that it has a really staight body for a 85 i would like to get 1800.00 for it but i will take offers i am also lookin to trade for another vehicle a dirtbike or atv or street bike this is a good deal i have alot invested in this truck but ready for something else 
call or email me 870 750 8088 or [email protected] thanks


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 03:32 PM~8000924
> *ask Br"i"an
> *


I w"I"ll, wa"I"t, foo asleep at h"I"s house.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2007, 03:02 PM~8000711
> *finally movin nana out the hood *****.....or you tryin to see if you can put a mobile home where the garage was??
> *


Bwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha! had a nikka fall off his chair with that shit.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 03:24 PM~8000879
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/340647131.html
> 
> liv4lacs?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 29 2007, 02:27 PM~8000891
> *me? nah
> *


must be that time of the month. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 03:50 PM~8001017
> *must be that time of the month. :ugh:
> *


uh, no.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 03:50 PM~8001017
> *must be that time of the month. :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 03:50 PM~8001017
> *must be that time of the month. :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2007, 03:50 PM~8001017
> *must be that time of the month. :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2007, 10:26 AM~7999391
> *just tryin to keep up
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DAWG THEM ALL CHROME UNDIES LOOKIN N"I"CE!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 05:06 PM~8001551
> *DAMN DAWG THEM ALL CHROME UNDIES LOOKIN N"I"CE!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :tears:
> *


all i gotta say, is ford engineering aint worth a shyt..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that man had plates made to say "M16 RTW" (Respect The Wood).. :uh: :machinegun:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 03:06 PM~8001551
> *DAMN DAWG THEM ALL CHROME UNDIES LOOKIN N"I"CE!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up slim.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2007, 11:26 AM~7999391
> *just tryin to keep up
> 
> 
> ...



maaannnnnn the "I" is doing big thangz round these parts.......................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fire chief ready to race?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 29 2007, 06:26 PM~8002786
> *maaannnnnn the "I" is doing big thangz round these parts.......................
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:28 PM~8002813
> *fire chief ready to race?
> *


***** my racing days are over just know i could have blown the doors off that capala


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 29 2007, 08:31 PM~8002838
> ****** my racing days are over just know i could have blown the doors off that capala
> *


ha.. ask lone star how that lt1 performs..he got lil taste other day.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 07:32 PM~8002848
> *ha..  ask lone star how that lt1 performs..he got lil taste other day.
> *



pics? vid?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 29 2007, 08:31 PM~8002842
> *si
> *


someone pleaz send the fool back to ESL dis ***** trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 29 2007, 08:34 PM~8002871
> *pics? vid?
> *


go measure skid marks.  oh, and dont mean ones i layed on street..mean ones i left in lone stars draws.. "slow down..slow down..u gonna hit a mailbox"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 29 2007, 07:35 PM~8002880
> *someone pleaz send the fool back to ESL dis ***** trippin
> *



orale bombero joe....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 06:35 PM~8002881
> *go measure skid marks.            oh, and dont mean ones i layed on street..mean ones i left in lone stars draws..  "slow down..slow down..u gonna hit a mailbox"
> *


moron


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2007, 08:46 PM~8002989
> *moron
> *


homeowners association gonna gone serve u up.. i bet. give you notice that says "please dont let that fat dude come here again".. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

slim.. ur ride got bucket seats? or 60/40 split?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 29 2007, 04:06 PM~8001551
> *DAMN DAWG THEM ALL CHROME UNDIES LOOKIN N"I"CE!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :tears:
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 28 2007, 08:51 PM~7996279
> *:roflmao: :thumbsup:
> 
> glad yall beat america. i hate that team with a passion. :thumbsdown:
> *


me too :biggrin: i hate those pajarracos, i had fun today at work clowning on them foes :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2007, 10:26 AM~7999391
> *just tryin to keep up
> 
> 
> ...


its aight, knowwhatimsaying :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2007, 09:30 PM~8003409
> *me too :biggrin:  i hate those pajarracos, i had fun today at work clowning on them foes  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 07:40 PM~8003506
> *pics?
> *


get off layitlow :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2007, 09:45 PM~8003554
> *get off layitlow :angry:
> *


noseasmamalondotcom


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2007, 09:26 AM~7999391
> *just tryin to keep up
> 
> 
> ...


nice and clean big homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2007, 07:50 PM~8003619
> *noseasmamalondotcom
> *


yaveteabañarpuntocom :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2007, 09:53 PM~8003649
> *yaveteabañarpuntocom :biggrin:
> *


aytewatchodotmex


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:loco: :loco:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

everyday im hustlin'


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 10:42 PM~8004065
> *everyday im hustlin'
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww ready


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 29 2007, 08:54 PM~8003044
> *slim.. ur ride got bucket seats? or 60/40 split?
> *


60/40


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 29 2007, 11:12 PM~8004276
> *60/40
> *


oh.. nevermind.. woulda negotiated trade for my leather 60/40's.. if you had cloth buckets.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 29 2007, 09:12 PM~8004270
> *
> *


Thank You for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2007, 07:51 PM~8003630
> *nice and clean big homie
> *


thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2007, 09:59 PM~8004626
> *thanks
> *


:uh:
sup cupcake


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 10:02 PM~8004645
> *:uh:
> sup cupcake
> *


sup i see you gettin better each time, pretty soon them haters gonna want some work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 07:34 AM~8005960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 09:42 PM~8004065
> *everyday im hustlin'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 08:42 PM~8004065
> *everyday im hustlin'
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wut it dew?

day off.. sittin here in draws smokin cig.. uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 08:41 AM~8006113
> *wut it dew?
> 
> day off..  sittin here in draws smokin cig..  uffin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

waiting for hrny to say "pic?" lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 30 2007, 08:43 AM~8006126
> *:barf:
> *


AGREE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 08:44 AM~8006131
> *waiting for hrny to say "pic?"  lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 08:44 AM~8006134
> *AGREE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

MORNING BITCHES :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 30 2007, 07:47 AM~8006148
> *:ugh:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 08:50 AM~8006158
> *MORNING BITCHES :cheesy:
> *


mornin' hoe :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 07:50 AM~8006158
> *MORNING BITCHES :cheesy:
> *



mornin beeeeyyaaatttcchhhh :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah sic.. nice work.. guess haters got no comments yet. or perhaps doing their hating via PM or EMAIL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

AGREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk this.. going back to bed.. hrny, imma scoop u up and take u for bbq for lunch.. just call me when i need to leave.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 08:17 AM~8006310
> *fk this.. going back to bed..    hrny, imma scoop u up and take u for bbq for lunch..  just call me when i need to leave.
> *


:ugh:

i already got lunch plans.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 29 2007, 10:28 PM~8004887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sup guys


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nada


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 08:42 PM~8004065
> *everyday im hustlin'
> 
> 
> ...


nice..whos ride..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2007, 08:13 AM~8006627
> *nice..whos ride..
> *


youll see this weekend...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHERE U AT DENA. I HEARD THERES A NEW BIG BODY LAC IN TOWN. FULL FRAME WRAP, PISTON PUMP, SUPER DUTY ADEX, FULL CHROME UNDER, KNOWWHAT IM SAYIN, BEST PART IT WILL BE AT MY HOUSE THIS SUNDAY, SO WE MIGHT JUST TAKE A RIDE TO FRESNO :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 30 2007, 09:46 AM~8006462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 10:06 AM~8006970
> *WHERE U AT DENA. I HEARD THERES A NEW BIG BODY LAC IN TOWN.  FULL FRAME WRAP, PISTON PUMP, SUPER DUTY ADEX, FULL CHROME UNDER, KNOWWHAT IM SAYIN, BEST PART IT WILL BE AT MY HOUSE THIS SUNDAY, SO WE MIGHT JUST TAKE A RIDE TO FRESNO  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


"I" WONDER WHAT CLUB "I"T'S "I"N ... :dunno: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 11:20 AM~8007035
> *"I" WONDER WHAT CLUB "I"T'S  "I"N ... :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

WHATS UP NIX???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just a thought.. but i remember when i was askin around about sic's work..and someone had said "i wouldn't let sic touch my car,not even a daily".. wonder what they'd have to say about some of his recent stuff. guess i'll never know. :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 09:20 AM~8007035
> *"I" WONDER WHAT CLUB "I"T'S  "I"N ... :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


did i forget to mention its a 96.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 11:30 AM~8007075
> *did i forget to mention its a 96.... :0
> *


forgetfull in ur old age.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

New look on an old Lac coming out in Houston.............


lot of new and re-done rides busting out in Houston this year........ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: JUSTDEEZ

wow..a guest.. wonder who that is. :roflmao: 

(inside joke, only me and the guest know about..but dont think he finds it funny)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dena :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 11:06 AM~8006970
> *WHERE U AT DENA. I HEARD THERES A NEW BIG BODY LAC IN TOWN.  FULL FRAME WRAP, PISTON PUMP, SUPER DUTY ADEX, FULL CHROME UNDER, KNOWWHAT IM SAYIN, BEST PART IT WILL BE AT MY HOUSE THIS SUNDAY, SO WE MIGHT JUST TAKE A RIDE TO FRESNO  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


YOU TALKIN' BOUT THAT ORANGE LAC THAT SOMEBODY ALL READY DID UP NORTH? SOMEONE DOWN HERE BOUGHT IT ALREADY DID? I AIN'T SCARED ... COME DOWN THE FORT BEND TOLL ROAD .... YOU KNOW WHERE TO FIND ME  EXCEPT, THIS SUNDAY I'LL BE AT THE CAR SHOW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 09:48 AM~8007150
> *YOU TALKIN' BOUT THAT ORANGE LAC THAT SOMEBODY ALL READY DID UP NORTH?  SOMEONE DOWN HERE BOUGHT IT ALREADY DID?  I AIN'T SCARED ... COME DOWN THE FORT BEND TOLL ROAD .... YOU KNOW WHERE TO FIND ME    EXCEPT, THIS SUNDAY I'LL BE AT THE CAR SHOW
> *


no dena the orange lac is a 92. this one is a 96. you know with lt1. sit down, look at the menu, u bout to get served


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 11:49 AM~8007160
> *no dena the orange lac is a 92. this one is a 96. you know with lt1.  sit down, look at the menu, u bout to get served
> *


  we'll see who serves who at Houston LRM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 11:58 AM~8007216
> *:uh:
> *


sun came out and u back to work huh b1tch?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 30 2007, 10:25 AM~8007050
> *WHATS UP NIX???
> *


SUP GIRL, WHAT YOU UP TO? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 12:00 PM~8007229
> *sun came out and u back to work huh b1tch?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 09:50 AM~8007163
> * we'll see who serves who at Houston LRM
> *


fuck a show, street cred is where its at


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 10:02 AM~8007246
> *SUP GIRL, WHAT YOU UP TO? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 12:10 PM~8007290
> *fuck a show, street cred is where its at
> *


x2 while other fools bustin they azz for cheap plastic trophys.. im gonna be working on something to claim back our streets.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

you just gotta love h-town. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 12:14 PM~8007316
> *you just gotta love h-town. LOL
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

its always been bout the trophy... :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 10:12 AM~8007300
> *x2            while other fools bustin they azz for cheap plastic trophys.. im gonna be working on something to claim back our streets.
> *


they give out plaques now...get wit the times.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2007, 12:18 PM~8007338
> *its always been bout the trophy...  :ugh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2007, 08:37 AM~8006783
> *youll see this weekend...
> *


i cant wait..need to know.... :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 10:20 AM~8007349
> *:loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 10:14 AM~8007316
> *you just gotta love h-town. LOL
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 11:10 AM~8007290
> *fuck a show, street cred is where its at
> *


THATS WHERE IT COUNTS :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 11:23 AM~8007370
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 12:14 PM~8007316
> *you just gotta love h-town. LOL
> *


yeah itsa great place!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

what i like bout the shows is that it bring most of us together to see what we have done or admire each other rides ..or in most cases hate... :biggrin: j/k...but no trophy makes a ride...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2007, 12:28 PM~8007400
> *what i like bout the shows is that it bring most of us together to see what we have done or admire each other rides ..or in most cases hate... :biggrin: j/k...but  no trophy makes a ride...
> *


or eye fuck! :angry: 







:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 11:28 AM~8007399
> *yeah itsa great place!
> *


wanna be match maker... :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2007, 11:28 AM~8007400
> *what i like bout the shows is that it bring most of us together to see what we have done or admire each other rides ..or in most cases hate... :biggrin: j/k...but  no trophy makes a ride...
> *



true....since there is no place to cruise....or since it seems folks can't get along on the streets/picnics/backyard bbq's/layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 12:31 PM~8007414
> *wanna be match maker... :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2007, 12:28 PM~8007400
> *what i like bout the shows is that it bring most of us together to see what we have done or admire each other rides ..or in most cases hate... :biggrin: j/k...but  no trophy makes a ride...
> *


the ride makes the ride.. dont need a plastic trophy for confirmation.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 11:33 AM~8007428
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue: 

dont worry. youre still cool in my book. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 11:34 AM~8007434
> *:tongue:
> 
> dont worry. youre still cool in my book. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 10:33 AM~8007431
> *the ride makes the ride..    dont need a plastic trophy for confirmation.
> *


i could of swear you told me back in 98 when we were in Latin Kustoms at the rosenberg show.."I LIVE FOR THIS"..when you won first in 80's street.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 30 2007, 12:32 PM~8007427
> *true....since there is no place to cruise....or since it seems folks can't get along on the streets/picnics/backyard bbq's/layitlow :biggrin:
> *


who says we can't get along? i aint shot anybody yet.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 10:30 AM~8007413
> *or eye fuck! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: count the dings,scratches. swirls,etc...lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 11:36 AM~8007456
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: how are you doing today?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up whats up...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 30 2007, 12:41 PM~8007494
> *whats up whats up...
> *


still waiting on that stereo installation :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2007, 12:37 PM~8007459
> *i could of swear you told me back in 98 when we were in Latin Kustoms at the rosenberg show.."I LIVE FOR THIS"..when you won first in 80's street.. :biggrin:
> *


no. fool,that was like my 1st or 2nd trophy.. yeah..2nd i think.. you got me confused with someone else. i live for brawds wif big tetas,boozin and being ridin da streets.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 10:39 AM~8007476
> *:wave: how are you doing today?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2007, 12:38 PM~8007471
> *:biggrin:  count the dings,scratches. swirls,etc...lol
> *


thats all ppl ever do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 12:56 PM~8007579
> *thats all ppl ever do
> *


and look in the trunk.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 12:57 PM~8007592
> *and look in the trunk.
> *


^^^hater right thur!^^^


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 12:59 PM~8007601
> *^^^hater right thur!^^^
> *


just speakin the truth. no hate in that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:01 PM~8007607
> *just speakin the truth.  no hate in that.
> *


no, looks like hatin cuz its the only thing you talk about when my car comes up. when do you ever mention all the other thing about the car that NO ONE has other than me??????


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 12:10 PM~8007290
> *fuck a show, street cred is where its at
> *


... the way I see it ... if you got something worth showing ... then show it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 01:09 PM~8007653
> *no, looks like hatin cuz its the only thing you talk about when my car comes up. when do you ever mention all the other thing about the car that NO ONE has other than me??????
> *


i've said it before.. you have a 90'd lecab with brougham rockers.. and its clean as hell. but whats left to say good about it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:11 PM~8007665
> *... the way I see it ... if you got something worth showing ... then show it
> *


i was told its not appropriate to whip it out in public. i'd be called a perv.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:13 PM~8007688
> *i was told its not appropriate to whip it out in public.  i'd be called a perv.
> *


:nono: ... and I still be in the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:16 PM~8007706
> *:nono: ... and I still be in the streets :thumbsup:
> *


yeah.. on 288 in traffic. i remember


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:17 PM~8007712
> *yeah.. on 288 in traffic.    i remember
> *


 I been in the streets more than you and lone star put together this whole year .... so wut it iz now?? huhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:25 PM~8007763
> * I been in the streets more than you and lone star put together this whole year .... so wut it iz now?? huhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?????
> *


mini-trucks? :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:27 PM~8007778
> *mini-trucks?  :0
> *


:roflmao: yeah, those too .... :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 11:25 AM~8007763
> * I been in the streets more than you and lone star put together this whole year .... so wut it iz now?? huhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?????
> *


"this year" lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:27 PM~8007778
> *mini-trucks?  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 01:34 PM~8007812
> *"this year" lol
> *


no te aguites guey ... maybe you can keep the lincoln long enough to cruise it more than a once


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:38 PM~8007834
> *no te aguites guey ... maybe you can keep the lincoln long enough to cruise it more than a once
> *


what is up dena?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 01:09 PM~8007653
> *no, looks like hatin cuz its the only thing you talk about when my car comes up. when do you ever mention all the other thing about the car that NO ONE has other than me??????
> *


its a go. regalize it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:38 PM~8007834
> *no te aguites guey ... maybe you can keep the lincoln long enough to cruise it more than a once
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 01:40 PM~8007848
> *what is up dena?
> *


wut up Young! :wave: wutz the damn dizzy??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:45 PM~8007875
> *wut up Young! :wave: wutz the damn dizzy??
> *


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (long deep breath) Im still alive that should count for something.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 01:47 PM~8007885
> *heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (long deep breath) Im still alive that should count for something.
> *


  I'm glad your still alive too ... sorry about your problem


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:48 PM~8007894
> * I'm glad your still alive too ... sorry about your problem
> *


I just wanna die.  but that dudes going first :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:11 PM~8007670
> *i've said it before.. you have a 90'd lecab with brougham rockers..  and its clean as hell.  but whats left to say good about it?
> *


This comment is proof your a dumbass!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 01:55 PM~8007937
> *This comment is proof your a dumbass!!
> *


here we go again. :uh: round 100


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 01:56 PM~8007940
> *here we go again.  :uh:  round 100
> *


naw, aint even gonna argue with him. he takes it to heart. i can't even compliment his car without him having to talk shyt. in his nature to be defensive i guess.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:59 PM~8007961
> *naw, aint even gonna argue with him.  he takes it to heart.  i can't even compliment his car without him having to talk shyt.  in his nature to be defensive i guess.
> *


fuck you how bout them apples. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 02:00 PM~8007965
> *fuck you how bout them apples. LOL
> *


no wonder ur his friend. lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:05 PM~8008011
> *no wonder ur his friend.  lol
> *


 friend? :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:59 PM~8007961
> *naw, aint even gonna argue with him.  he takes it to heart.  i can't even compliment his car without him having to talk shyt.  in his nature to be defensive i guess.
> *


the only one talkin shit is you. until you bring some to the streets thats on the level of the ppl your bumpin too..... STFU :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:11 PM~8008050
> *the only one talkin shit is you. until you bring some to the streets thats on the level of the ppl your bumpin too..... STFU :cheesy:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:11 PM~8008050
> *the only one talkin shit is you. until you bring some to the streets thats on the level of the ppl your bumpin too..... STFU :cheesy:
> *


you hear me asswad, the regal is a go. this week


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:11 PM~8008050
> *the only one talkin shit is you. until you bring some to the streets thats on the level of the ppl your bumpin too..... STFU :cheesy:
> *


oh, and woo saaa mutha fucker. woo saaa LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 02:15 PM~8008074
> *you hear me asswad, the regal is a go. this week
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 30 2007, 02:07 PM~8008023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


level? if you mean estimate u think you'll get at barrett jackson.. thats not me potna.. you can have your barrett jackson wannabe car all day.. and if u mean to the "streets".. you mean driving it back and forth to shows or to get appraised for 12th time.. no thanks.. when i hit da streets.. its cause i just feel like creeping.. to liquor store, to motel room, to taqueria.. so clarify your definition of beining on da "streets"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

silence.. i musta struck a nerve. as usual. told man i didnt wanna argue. but he pulled me into it.. i try to fk'n be da good guy..and look what happens.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:18 PM~8008095
> *thought ya'll homies?
> level?  if you mean estimate u think you'll get at barrett jackson..  thats not me potna..  you can have your barrett jackson wannabe car all day..      and if u mean to the "streets"..    you mean driving it back and forth to shows or to get appraised for 12th time..    no thanks..  when i hit da streets.. its cause i just feel like creeping..  to liquor store, to motel room, to taqueria..  so clarify your definition of beining on da "streets"
> *


My car is out and about all the time. Took the car to baytown, spring and katy in the last month. You have no clue! Once again sounds like you hatin  keep talkin homie :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 11:55 AM~8007572
> *:angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:31 PM~8008193
> *My car is out and about all the time. Took the car to baytown, spring and katy in the last month. You have no clue! Once again sounds like you hatin  keep talkin homie :cheesy:
> *


well, congrats. thats nice car you have.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 01:11 PM~8008050
> *the only one talkin shit is you. until you bring some to the streets thats on the level of the ppl your bumpin too..... STFU :cheesy:
> *


oh my...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:34 PM~8008218
> *well, congrats.  thats nice car you have.
> *


Thanks for the complement my portly friend!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:37 PM~8008245
> *Thanks for the complement my portly friend!
> *


 :uh: 


ya'll see what i mean, i try to make peace.. and boy asking for me to mention something, i shouldn't.. so imma be da good guy..and just not say anything.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:39 PM~8008264
> *:uh:
> ya'll see what i mean, i try to make peace.. and boy asking for me to mention something, i shouldn't.. so imma be da good guy..and just not say anything.
> *


?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

port·ly [ páwrtlee ] (comparative port·li·er, superlative port·li·est) 


adjective 

Definition: 

1. *slightly* overweight: slightly overweight but dignified


2. stately: having an air of grandeur ( archaic ) 


[15th century. < port5 in the old sense "bearing, manner"] 


*Never heard of that word before. Learned something new on Layitlow.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anywho.. anyone have need for a starrett offset dial calipar with padded carrying case? retail $12.95.. if anybody needs it.. its almost new.. bargain price of :FREE.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:37 PM~8008245
> *Thanks for the complement my portly friend!
> *


bwwwwwwwwwah ha ha, your an asshole even when gracious. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 02:46 PM~8008314
> *port·ly [ páwrtlee ] (comparative port·li·er, superlative port·li·est)
> adjective
> 
> ...


bwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:46 PM~8008321
> *anywho..  anyone have need for a starrett offset dial calipar with padded carrying case?  retail $12.95..  if anybody needs it.. its almost new..  bargain price of :FREE.
> 
> 
> ...


I could use those here at work but i bet you wouldnt givem to me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:56 PM~8008396
> *I could use those here at work but i bet you wouldnt givem to me
> *


its yours.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:56 PM~8008396
> *I could use those here at work but i bet you wouldnt givem to me
> *


thats a turd, got two of those but digital snap ons


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 11:39 AM~8007476
> *:wave: how are you doing today?
> *


ALRIGHT, HOW ABOUT YOURSELF?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 02:55 PM~8008384
> *bwwwwwwwwwah ha ha, your an asshole even when gracious. LOL
> *


your portly too :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont even know wtf its for.. just thought someone might have need for it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:58 PM~8008409
> *your portly too :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:58 PM~8008409
> *your portly too :cheesy:
> *


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, jackass. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 02:58 PM~8008418
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and so are you.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:58 PM~8008409
> *your portly too :cheesy:
> *


this "portly" mutha fucker will be at your house to strangle you. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 02:59 PM~8008428
> *and so are you.
> *


not as portly as you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:00 PM~8008437
> *this "portly" mutha fucker will be at your house to strangle you.  :cheesy:
> *


portly ninja?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:00 PM~8008440
> *not as portly as you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah cant argue with that. :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 30 2007, 02:57 PM~8008401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if Im gonna use it to mesure roadway core samples it doesnt need to be fkin all hi tech :uh: Mr Igot20kinSnapOnshitidontevenuse!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:02 PM~8008463
> *let me atleast buy you a beer
> 
> if Im gonna use it to mesure roadway core samples it doesnt need to be fkin all hi tech  :uh: Mr Igot20kinSnapOnshitidontevenuse!
> *


maybe bout 30k, but who countin? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:02 PM~8008463
> *let me atleast buy you a beer
> 
> *


naw.. just lemme know when u on this side of town.. and you can meet me to pick it up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:00 PM~8008437
> *this "portly" mutha fucker will be at your house to strangle you.  :cheesy:
> *


Ill be waiting!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:02 PM~8008463
> *let me atleast buy you a beer
> *


 AND LET THE HUGGING AND GAY ASS SLAPPING COMMENCE!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:02 PM~8008463
> *if Im gonna use it to mesure roadway core samples it doesnt need to be fkin all hi tech  :uh: Mr Igot20kinSnapOnshitidontevenuse!
> *


You know the way them chinos are, always got to have the top of the line gadgets.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:04 PM~8008485
> *Ill be waiting!
> *


betta have a tank at the fuckin door.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:04 PM~8008482
> *naw.. just lemme know when u on this side of town.. and you can meet me to pick it up.
> *


Im by lake livingston for awhile  

How about rum? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:05 PM~8008496
> *You know the way them chinos are, always got to have the top of the line gadgets.
> *


and yet I still pistol whip ppl with a 1911.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 01:31 PM~8008193
> *My car is out and about all the time. Took the car to baytown, spring and katy in the last month. You have no clue! Once again sounds like you hatin  keep talkin homie :cheesy:
> *


SEEN YOU IN SPRING BRANCH AFTER THE CAR SHOW TOO!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:04 PM~8008486
> *ASS SLAPPING COMMENCE!!!!!!</span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

also got 2 bbq style propane tanks.. got no use for. if anybody interested.. they free too.. better hurry before i toss em in da bayou behind my crib.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:06 PM~8008505
> *Im by lake livingston for awhile
> 
> How about rum? :biggrin:
> *


get a room fun boy! LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:05 PM~8008498
> *betta have a tank at the fuckin door.
> *


12guage with slugs  that all I need.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:07 PM~8008520
> *12guage with slugs  that all I need.....
> *


then you aint ready my friend.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:06 PM~8008505
> *Im by lake livingston for awhile
> 
> How about rum? :biggrin:
> *


well, figure out if you know anybody who can pick it up for you.. aint wasting my gas. and naw, its yours.. free of charge.. dont need rum or hot pockets either.. i'm good on that. thanks anyway.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 03:06 PM~8008508
> *SEEN YOU IN SPRING BRANCH AFTER THE CAR SHOW TOO!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:08 PM~8008529
> *well, figure out if you know anybody who can pick it up for you.. aint wasting my gas.  and naw, its yours.. free of charge..  dont need rum or hot pockets either.. i'm good on that.  thanks anyway.
> *


i wouldve said hot pockets. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:09 PM~8008539
> *i wouldve said hot pockets. LOL
> *


yeah, you're predictable like that.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:08 PM~8008536
> *
> *


If you meet him, get the tanks from him. Then I will spare you life.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:06 PM~8008506
> *and yet I still pistol whip ppl with a 1911.
> *


You got me beat there, I only got 2 samurai swords. My chick has the :guns: though since I'm on paper.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp are the propane tanks full or empty


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:10 PM~8008551
> *If you meet him, get the tanks from him. Then I will spare you life.
> *


they aren't idea for airbag setups my asian friend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 01:57 PM~8008406
> *ALRIGHT, HOW ABOUT YOURSELF?
> *


doing alright. would be better at 5.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 03:11 PM~8008565
> *big pimp are the propane tanks full or empty
> *


they aint transparent..so i dunno. lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:10 PM~8008559
> *You got me beat there, I only got 2 samurai swords.  My chick has the :guns:  though since I'm on paper.
> *


ha, got some swords. but I want to get the bastard sord of the berserker.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:08 PM~8008529
> *well, figure out if you know anybody who can pick it up for you.. aint wasting my gas.  and naw, its yours.. free of charge..  dont need rum or hot pockets either.. i'm good on that.  thanks anyway.
> *


I wasnt tryin to be a smart ass.... Im not a ass like aveng says :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

got an african throwing spear too, how many ppl got one of those LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lonestar.. hold up *****.. i'll go check..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

quick way to check is to pick them up if empty will be real light, if full they will be kinda heavy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:12 PM~8008581
> *I wasnt tryin to be a smart ass.... Im not a ass like aveng says :angry:
> *


i know..but seriously.. gauge is yours free of charge.. just pick up or arrange pickup. aint wasting my gas


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:04 PM~8008482
> *naw.. just lemme know when u on this side of town.. and you can meet me to pick it up.
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT SIDE YALL OTHER ****** FROM BUT BEING FROM THE SOUTH EAST THIS SHIT SOUNDS LIKE A SET UP. :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:12 PM~8008581
> *I wasnt tryin to be a smart ass.... Im not a ass like aveng says :angry:
> *


pussy. I am an ass. so everyone expect that shit from me. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 03:13 PM~8008591
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT SIDE YALL OTHER ****** FROM BUT BEING FROM THE SOUTH EAST THIS SHIT SOUNDS LIKE A SET UP. :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 02:13 PM~8008591
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT SIDE YALL OTHER ****** FROM BUT BEING FROM THE SOUTH EAST THIS SHIT SOUNDS LIKE A SET UP. :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tanks full. price just went up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:12 PM~8008582
> *got an african throwing spear too, how many ppl got one of those LOL
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 03:13 PM~8008591
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT SIDE YALL OTHER ****** FROM BUT BEING FROM THE SOUTH EAST THIS SHIT SOUNDS LIKE A SET UP. :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 03:13 PM~8008591
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT SIDE YALL OTHER ****** FROM BUT BEING FROM THE SOUTH EAST THIS SHIT SOUNDS LIKE A SET UP. :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


nah, brian pretty strappy for a white guy. He got that "Safety guy" maniquin in his car when going into bad neighborhoods. LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 02:16 PM~8008611
> *:roflmao:
> *


I AINT PLAYING. I'VE DONE THE SAME SHIT TOO ALOT OF .................
SO WHATS GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 03:13 PM~8008591
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT SIDE YALL OTHER ****** FROM BUT BEING FROM THE SOUTH EAST THIS SHIT SOUNDS LIKE A SET UP. :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. both tanks full.. 1 has surface rest.. ones in good condition..

good one is $10

rusty one $5


PM offers.. paypal aint gonna work.. cause i can't buy cigs or rum with paypal.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 02:19 PM~8008629
> *nah, brian pretty strappy for a white guy. He got that "Safety guy" maniquin in his car when going into bad neighborhoods. LOL
> *


FOOL HE HEADIN STR8 INTO THAT "NOLIA" :ugh: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 02:19 PM~8008631
> *I AINT PLAYING. I'VE DONE THE SAME SHIT TOO ALOT OF .................
> SO WHATS GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND?
> *


got another bday party to go to on friday then a get together at my friends house on sat. sun ill be sleeping tryin to recover for monday! :cheesy: 

whatcha doin?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 02:11 PM~8008569
> *doing alright. would be better at 5.
> *


WHY? IS THAT THE TIME WE'RE MEETING UP? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 03:21 PM~8008648
> *FOOL HE HEADIN STR8 INTO THAT "NOLIA" :ugh:  :0
> *


around here.. some fools will kill brian and rape his "Safety guy" maniquin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:22 PM~8008653
> *got another bday party to go to on friday then a get together at my friends house on sat. sun ill be sleeping tryin to recover for monday! :cheesy:
> 
> whatcha doin?
> *


full schedule huh mrs.popular.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 01:22 PM~8008661
> *WHY? IS THAT THE TIME WE'RE MEETING UP? :biggrin:
> *


for what. :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 02:22 PM~8008653
> *got another bday party to go to on friday then a get together at my friends house on sat. sun ill be sleeping tryin to recover for monday! :cheesy:
> 
> whatcha doin?
> *


GOT MY LIL GIRL THIS WEEKEND. AND SUNDAY MAYBE GO TO THAT CAR SHOW AND THEN THE MEETING. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:23 PM~8008662
> *around here.. some fools will kill brian and rape his "Safety guy" maniquin
> *


damn, thats rough. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:24 PM~8008678
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up giggles?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 02:22 PM~8008661
> *WHY? IS THAT THE TIME WE'RE MEETING UP? :biggrin:
> *


:yes: so dont be late! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ohhhh.. while i was out there. i found another gem..

old skoo gas tank.. kind made of metal with X on the side and the 3 bars up tope..with the metal cap.. its rusty..but still solid.. make for nice display peace if fixed up and painted..


PM offers.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 02:24 PM~8008671
> *for what.  :angry:
> *


DON'T BE A SORE LOSER. YOU'LL ALWAYS BE RUNNER UP PUNK!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:24 PM~8008669
> *full schedule huh mrs.popular.
> *


nah not me. i ususally just chill and watch movies. :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:25 PM~8008688
> *ohhhh.. while i was out there. i found another gem..
> 
> old skoo gas tank.. kind made of metal with X on the side and the 3 bars up tope..with the metal cap..  its rusty..but still solid.. make for nice display peace if fixed up and painted..
> ...


damn foo you live on a land fill or something? LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 02:25 PM~8008685
> *:yes: so dont be late! :cheesy:
> *


SAME PLACE????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 02:24 PM~8008673
> *GOT MY LIL GIRL THIS WEEKEND. AND SUNDAY MAYBE GO TO THAT CAR SHOW AND THEN THE MEETING. :biggrin:
> *


  

theres always next weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:25 PM~8008684
> *whats up giggles?
> *


not much pansy!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 02:25 PM~8008689
> *DON'T BE A SORE LOSER. YOU'LL ALWAYS BE RUNNER UP PUNK!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:26 PM~8008699
> *nah not me. i ususally just chill and watch movies. :happysad:
> *


:twak: lets hit up wescott again :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:27 PM~8008713
> *not much pansy!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:28 PM~8008717
> *:twak: lets hit up wescott again  :cheesy:
> *


when


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:28 PM~8008719
> *
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 03:28 PM~8008717
> *:twak: lets hit up wescott again  :cheesy:
> *


cool, and pick me up. dont have a ride


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 01:26 PM~8008699
> *nah not me. i ususally just chill and watch movies. :happysad:
> *


yea well u aint gettin your movies back now :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 03:28 PM~8008723
> *when
> *


this weekend


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 02:26 PM~8008703
> *SAME PLACE????
> *


yup! :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 03:29 PM~8008730
> *yea well u aint gettin your movies back now  :angry:
> *


home movies? LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:29 PM~8008731
> *this weekend
> *


sup?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 02:28 PM~8008717
> *:twak: lets hit up wescott again  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: i liked that place. the music was cool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 02:29 PM~8008730
> *yea well u aint gettin your movies back now  :angry:
> *


what movies? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

close to this..but metal and with a flatter cap. shyt.. thinkin of keepin this one. but make offers..











> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 03:28 PM~8008717
> *:twak: lets hit up wescott again  :cheesy:
> *


how is that place?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 02:29 PM~8008733
> *home movies? LOL
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:31 PM~8008743
> *close to this..but metal and with a flatter cap.  shyt.. thinkin of keepin this one.  but make offers..
> 
> 
> ...


ask DJ Latin ... we saw him there last time :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:31 PM~8008740
> *what movies? :ugh:
> *


dunno about no movies.. know about some pictures though... least theres a rumor. :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 01:31 PM~8008740
> *what movies? :ugh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 03:32 PM~8008757
> *ask DJ Latin ... we saw him there last time :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


man said he don't drink though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:33 PM~8008758
> *dunno about no movies..  know about some pictures though... least theres a rumor.  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 02:32 PM~8008757
> *ask DJ Latin ... we saw him there last time :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


i heard john was there too. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:31 PM~8008743
> *close to this..but metal and with a flatter cap.  shyt.. thinkin of keepin this one.  but make offers..
> 
> 
> ...


heard it was ghetto, this was like 2 yrs ago though. :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 03:29 PM~8008734
> *sup?
> *


sat :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:33 PM~8008764
> *man said he don't drink though.
> *


dont have to drink to have fun.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:35 PM~8008782
> *dont have to drink to have fun.
> *


:thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 03:32 PM~8008757
> *ask DJ Latin ... we saw him there last time :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


You must be talking about DJ Jammin Joe. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 03:36 PM~8008788
> *:thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


borracha LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:37 PM~8008795
> *You must be talking about DJ Jammin Joe.  LOL
> *


:dunno: there was some guy there that looked just like you, fool! But I had my beer goggles on ... so what do I know ... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:34 PM~8008774
> *heard it was ghetto, this was like 2 yrs ago though.  :dunno:
> *


Always been ghetto. If you are looking for a quick pickup on some drunk hoes, that's the place.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:38 PM~8008810
> *Always been ghetto.  If you are looking for a quick pickup on some drunk hoes, that's the place.
> *


:burn: its a cool place cause they don't have a dress code and they jam out w/the music


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:38 PM~8008810
> *Always been ghetto.  If you are looking for a quick pickup on some drunk hoes, that's the place.
> *


or you can go down the street to the Perfect Rack. Got hit witha bottle and chair over there during a riot. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star.. pics sent. PM offers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 03:39 PM~8008815
> *:burn: its a cool place cause they don't have a dress code and they jam out w/the music
> *


true


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dena


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 30 2007, 03:40 PM~8008824
> *was up dena
> *


 :0 wut up Roller  :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

tired from the weekend


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:33 PM~8008758
> *dunno about no movies..  know about some pictures though... least theres a rumor.  :dunno:
> *


what pics? :ugh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

took 2 extra days off from the 4 day weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:39 PM~8008819
> *or you can go down the street to the Perfect Rack. Got hit witha bottle and chair over there during a riot. LOL
> *


Better off going to Westscott. Perfect Rack was better when it was S.R.O. Since then it went to shit.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 30 2007, 03:42 PM~8008843
> *tired from the weekend
> *


me too ... sore as hell ... worked all weekend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:43 PM~8008846
> *what pics? :ugh:
> *


none.. i was j/k.. geez


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2007, 02:33 PM~8008761
> *:angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 30 2007, 03:43 PM~8008847
> *took 2 extra days off  from the 4 day weekend
> *


damn! must be nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 02:38 PM~8008809
> *:dunno: there was some guy there that looked just like you, fool!  But I had my beer goggles on ... so what do I know ... :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


you and other ppl there...im sure. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:45 PM~8008875
> *you and other ppl there...im sure. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


ya'll drink alot damn winos


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 02:38 PM~8008810
> *Always been ghetto.  If you are looking for a quick pickup on some drunk hoes, that's the place.
> *


latin likes those high class establishments. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 02:39 PM~8008815
> *:burn: its a cool place cause they don't have a dress code and they jam out w/the music
> *


yup. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:46 PM~8008879
> *latin likes those high class establishments. :uh:
> *


True, like Treasure's titi bar :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:44 PM~8008861
> *none..  i was j/k..  geez
> *


jus checking. there are alot of chics round there that resemble me. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:47 PM~8008900
> *jus checking. there are alot of chics round there that resemble me. :ugh:
> *


wouldnt know.. didnt make it that nite.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 02:46 PM~8008878
> *ya'll drink alot  damn winos
> *


thats all dena. :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:48 PM~8008910
> *thats all dena. :happysad:
> *


word


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:47 PM~8008900
> *jus checking. there are alot of chics round there that resemble me. :ugh:
> *


they don't all say :teehee!: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 02:47 PM~8008892
> *True, like Treasure's titi bar  :happysad:
> *


i dont know bout those kinda places. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 02:35 PM~8008782
> *dont have to drink to have fun.
> *


THATS WHAT I'M TALMBOUT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:49 PM~8008919
> *i dont know bout those kinda places. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 02:49 PM~8008916
> *they don't all say :teehee!:  :twak:
> *


 :loco: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 02:50 PM~8008922
> *THATS WHAT I'M TALMBOUT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 02:51 PM~8008933
> *:scrutinize:
> *


DESIGNATED DRIVER. HOLLA AT YA BOY. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 03:55 PM~8008958
> *DESIGNATED DRIVER. HOLLA AT YA BOY. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP DIVA!! :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:47 PM~8008892
> *True, like Treasure's titi bar  :happysad:
> *


mens club breakfast buffet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. dewalt angle grinder still available.. $25.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 02:55 PM~8008958
> *DESIGNATED DRIVER. HOLLA AT YA BOY. :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: glad i got your card. im sure it'll come in handy one night. :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 03:56 PM~8008966
> *mens club breakfast buffet
> *


you and that mens club :no:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:50 PM~8008923
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:58 PM~8008981
> *:cheesy: glad i got your card. im sure it'll come in handy one night. :angel:
> *


surprise surprise. wino LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:56 PM~8008966
> *mens club breakfast buffet
> *


 :roflmao: 

they got a pretty nice flat screen. or so i heard. :ugh:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 12:56 PM~8008962
> *SUP DIVA!! :wave:
> *



Not much

Just here at the house chillin, how about you?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:58 PM~8008982
> *you and that mens club  :no:
> *


omlets are off da hook!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:59 PM~8008989
> *:roflmao:
> 
> they got a pretty nice flat screen. or so i heard. :ugh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:59 PM~8008989
> *:roflmao:
> 
> they got a pretty nice flat screen. or so i heard. :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 02:59 PM~8008988
> *surprise surprise. wino LOL
> *


id call someone else but not sure id be safe. might get into some kinda accident or something. too dangerous. :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 04:01 PM~8009015
> *id call someone else but not sure id be safe. might get into some kinda accident or something. too dangerous.  :around:
> *


esp with no lights :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 30 2007, 02:59 PM~8008990
> *Not much
> 
> Just here at the house chillin, how about you?
> *


WORKIN :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 02:59 PM~8008998
> *omlets are off da hook!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 30 2007, 02:59 PM~8008999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:58 PM~8008981
> *:cheesy: glad i got your card. im sure it'll come in handy one night. :angel:
> *


just make sure nick she falls for the breathalizer test. 

nick: here girl just put it in your mouth
hrny: :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:01 PM~8009019
> *esp with no lights  :uh:
> *


true dat.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

never noticed they had a big flat screen.... only noticed all the fantastic plastic!!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 01:01 PM~8009021
> *WORKIN  :biggrin:
> *



Sounds fun! I'm about to go for a dip in the pool, kids are driving me nuts! When they are in school I wish they were out but now that schools out I wish they could go back................


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 04:03 PM~8009042
> *never noticed they had a big flat screen.... only noticed all the fantastic plastic!!
> *


boobs got "rubbermaid" stamped on them?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 04:04 PM~8009045
> *boobs got "rubbermaid" stamped on them?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pool? mannnnnn.. wish i was bawlin like that.. maybe i'll go get one of those inflateable kids pools and sit in it with a cooler or booze. yup..sounds like plan.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:03 PM~8009037
> *just make sure nick she falls for the breathalizer test.
> 
> nick:  here girl just put it in your mouth
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:04 PM~8009045
> *boobs got "rubbermaid" stamped on them?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 04:05 PM~8009051
> *pool? mannnnnn.. wish i was bawlin like that.. maybe i'll go get one of those inflateable kids pools and sit in it with a cooler or booze.  yup..sounds like plan.
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 04:04 PM~8009045
> *boobs got "rubbermaid" stamped on them?
> *


only kinda bolt ons I like :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 04:03 PM~8009042
> *never noticed they had a big flat screen.... only noticed all the fantastic plastic!!
> *


I keep saying that now. freakin hillarious. LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 30 2007, 03:04 PM~8009044
> *Sounds fun! I'm about to go for a dip in the pool, kids are driving me nuts! When they are in school I wish they were out but now that schools out I wish they could go back................
> *


GOIN FOR A DIP HUH? SOUNDS LIKE FUN. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 01:05 PM~8009051
> *pool? mannnnnn.. wish i was bawlin like that.. maybe i'll go get one of those inflateable kids pools and sit in it with a cooler or booze.  yup..sounds like plan.
> *



Wish I was ballin like that too! I'm ghettofabulous i'm going down the street to my dads apartments to swim in their pool! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:06 PM~8009063
> *x2
> *


nicca dont you have a pool in the backyard? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 30 2007, 04:07 PM~8009069
> *Wish I was ballin like that too! I'm ghettofabulous i'm going down the street to my dads apartments to swim in their pool!  :biggrin:
> *


oh. member back in days, use to head over to nearby hotels and use their pool. til they figured out we weren't guests and run us off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 04:08 PM~8009078
> *nicca dont you have a pool in the backyard? :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@May 30 2007, 03:07 PM~8009069
> *Wish I was ballin like that too! I'm ghettofabulous i'm going down the street to my dads apartments to swim in their pool!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2007, 04:03 PM~8009042
> *never noticed they had a big flat screen.... only noticed all the fantastic plastic!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 04:08 PM~8009078
> *nicca dont you have a pool in the backyard? :scrutinize:
> *


i better never have a crib with a pool.. most likely i'd be having car parts in their for degreasing.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 04:08 PM~8009078
> *nicca dont you have a pool in the backyard? :scrutinize:
> *


that is for swimming exercises if when he gets deported. He will be ready to come back LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 04:09 PM~8009090
> *that is for swimming exercises if when he gets deported. He will be ready to come back LOL
> *


don't need to swim anymore, you can hop that dried up "rio grande river"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 04:08 PM~8009079
> *oh.    member back in days, use to head over to nearby hotels and use their pool.  til they figured out we weren't guests and run us off.
> *


thats cause they saw your gargantuan hairy ass "jello'ing" towards their pool.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 04:10 PM~8009094
> *don't need to swim anymore, you can hop that dried up "rio grande river"
> *


tell your fello mojos to jam "eye of the tiger" as they scurry accross the border. 90% completion when they are properly motivated. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 04:13 PM~8009126
> *tell your fello mojos to jam "eye of the tiger" as they scurry accross the border. 90% completion when they are properly motivated. LOL
> *


as long as you tell your asian invasion to open their eyes when they're driving, we all cool


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 04:14 PM~8009131
> *as long as you tell your asian invasion to open their eyes when they're driving, we all cool
> *


lol will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

peace out bishes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

diva.. imma go to pool wif you.. i'll bring my floaties.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Jesus, mother of God :burn: 

*fkn visual man*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

it wont be that bad.. hrny said she'd shave my back for me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 04:19 PM~8009170
> *it wont be that bad..  hrny said she'd shave my back for me.
> *


whew! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm out.hrny on her way to come shave my back. 

liv4lacs..seriously.. i'll have the gauge chingarera whatever it is..when u want it. 

still have grinder $25, and old skoo gas can.. PM offers..


deuce


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:19 PM~8009170
> *it wont be that bad..  hrny said she'd shave my back for me.
> *


:burn:

ive done enough :barf: already today.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 03:27 PM~8009214
> *:burn:
> 
> ive done enough :barf: already today.
> *


5:00????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2007, 03:28 PM~8009226
> *5:00????
> *


30 mins and counting. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 04:32 PM~8009253
> *30 mins and counting. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:35 PM~8009272
> *:uh:
> *


dont hate!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 02:38 PM~8009303
> *dont hate!
> *


he's hating cuz you're gonna shave sixty8's back?
:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 30 2007, 03:40 PM~8009313
> *he's hating cuz you're gonna shave sixty8's back?
> :dunno:
> *


yea thats why. :ugh: 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


whats up yesca? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 02:41 PM~8009320
> *yea thats why. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> ...


nothing
bored at work.
what's going onz with u'z?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 30 2007, 03:41 PM~8009322
> *nothing
> bored at work.
> what's going onz with u'z?
> *


same ole same ole. i was so ready to get outta here but it just started fkin raining. im sick of the rain already. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 30 2007, 04:40 PM~8009313
> *he's hating cuz you're gonna shave sixty8's back?
> :dunno:
> *


gaucala! nah she can shave all she wants.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:51 PM~8009381
> *gaucala!  nah she can shave all she wants.
> *


:barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 04:49 PM~8009369
> *same ole same ole. i was so ready to get outta here but it just started fkin raining. im sick of the rain already. :thumbsdown:
> *


Rain is good............... :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 30 2007, 03:52 PM~8009393
> *Rain is good............... :yes:
> *


no its really not. :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 04:57 PM~8009415
> *no its really not.  :nono:
> *


Think about it and use the imagenation............ :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 02:49 PM~8009369
> *same ole same ole. i was so ready to get outta here but it just started fkin raining. im sick of the rain already. :thumbsdown:
> *


damn 
pass some rain over this way.
it's already 100 degrees here.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 02:51 PM~8009381
> *gaucala!  nah she can shave all she wants.
> *


trust me....
she does shave all she wants


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whut up peeps....whats tha damn deal


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 03:11 PM~8009100
> *thats cause they saw your gargantuan hairy ass "jello'ing" towards their pool.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 03:16 PM~8009148
> *diva.. imma go to pool wif you.. i'll bring my floaties.
> *


 :burn: :burn: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 30 2007, 03:59 PM~8009429
> *Think about it and use the imagenation............ :biggrin:
> *


i already had one fool talkin bout rain and using his imagination. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 30 2007, 04:03 PM~8009460
> *trust me....
> she does shave all she wants
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 30 2007, 05:03 PM~8009460
> *trust me....
> she does shave all she wants
> *


can someone roll out the red carpet for this captain of the ship :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:07 PM~8009491
> *can someone roll out the red carpet for this captain of the ship  :uh:
> *


AHOY MATEYS!!!!!!

sorry latin
i saw pirates of the carribean this weekend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: @ the both of you!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@May 30 2007, 05:10 PM~8009514
> *AHOY MATEYS!!!!!!
> 
> sorry latin
> ...


no problema Capitan O.G.T.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HOUSTONCHISMES.COM


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:14 PM~8009539
> *no problema Capitan O.G.T.
> *


 ogt?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 30 2007, 03:07 PM~8009491
> *can someone roll out the red carpet for this captain of the ship  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 29 2007, 06:26 PM~8002786
> *maaannnnnn the "I" is doing big thangz round these parts.......................
> 
> 
> ...




n"I"ce moon roof sl"I"m


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 30 2007, 01:28 PM~8008717
> *:twak: lets hit up wescott again  :cheesy:
> *


:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 01:30 PM~8008736
> *:cheesy: i liked that place. the music was cool.
> *



different d.j each weekend


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 05:05 PM~8009480
> *i already had one fool talkin bout rain and using his imagination. :roflmao:
> *


He was probably thinking of him playing with his self.............. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2007, 06:37 PM~8010157
> *different d.j each weekend
> *


they should have kareoke nite so hrny can sing.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2007, 05:37 PM~8010157
> *different d.j each weekend
> *


what is the dj playin this weekend?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 06:13 PM~8010399
> *they should have kareoke nite so hrny can sing.
> *


dont hate!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 07:28 PM~8010485
> *dont hate!
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 05:28 PM~8010485
> *dont hate!
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wilson impact titanium tennis racket.. with bag of 20 balls.. "brand new" $35 value.. take $15..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 05:25 PM~8010465
> *what is the dj playin this weekend?
> *


dont know yet but will find out but usaually it is either

Dynamic Sounds which is my buddy that d.j.ed that night

then Jesse from H-town Sounds which he foes POP sometimes and 

Joe Sanchez from Party People sounds


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2007, 07:10 PM~8010697
> *dont know yet but will find out but usaually it is either
> 
> Dynamic Sounds which is my buddy that d.j.ed that night
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 05:56 PM~8010622
> *wilson impact titanium tennis racket.. with bag of 20 balls.. "brand new"  $35 value..  take $15..
> 
> 
> ...


what, you dont play tennis


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 07:56 PM~8010622
> *wilson impact titanium tennis racket.. with bag of 20 balls.. "brand new"  $35 value..  take $15..
> 
> 
> ...


wtf are you doing witha tennis racket?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 08:43 PM~8010946
> *:roflmao:
> *


this is a serious question.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2007, 07:39 PM~8010896
> *wtf are you doing witha tennis racket?
> *



he flip pancakes with it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 30 2007, 09:33 PM~8011343
> *he flip pancakes with it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8010747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: you want it or not b1tch?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 30 2007, 08:33 PM~8011343
> *he flip pancakes with it
> *


fkin mike! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2007, 09:45 PM~8011458
> *fkin mike! :roflmao:
> *


He just mad cause his wifey is in my FAVE 5
sings: "secret lovers.. thats what we are.. etc etc etc"


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

found this in some other topic


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 30 2007, 09:33 PM~8011343
> *he flip pancakes with it
> *


foo said to flip pancakes! LOL thats fuckin gold right der LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 09:26 AM~8007054
> *just a thought..    but i remember when i was askin around about sic's work..and someone had said "i wouldn't let sic touch my car,not even a daily"..  wonder what they'd have to say about some of his recent stuff.      guess i'll never know.  :dunno:
> *


this *****..we'll find out sooner or later..
but heres more..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2007, 09:18 PM~8012158
> *this *****..we'll find out sooner or later..
> but heres more..
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2007, 11:18 PM~8012158
> *this *****..we'll find out sooner or later..
> but heres more..
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

says "hopper" on trunk lid.. interesting..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341841


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

give a damn about value, i aint barrett jackson'n.. i'm lowridin'... i'll cut up a classic, like it owes me $


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 07:13 AM~8013551
> *give a damn about value, i aint barrett jackson'n.. i'm lowridin'... i'll cut up a classic, like it owes me $
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

''hey.. if liv4lacs dont want to cut his lecab.. thats his business.. but when he wants to call it a "lowrider" then its mine. cause it aint.''
:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuck this shit. Classics too hard to build. Bomb for sale 2000 and a whole bunch of impala parts for sale. Fuck this I'm out the game.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8013590


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2007, 10:18 PM~8012158
> *this *****..we'll find out sooner or later..
> but heres more..
> 
> ...


damn sic....that looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@May 30 2007, 10:25 PM~8011727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: screwstone_tx


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@May 31 2007, 08:21 AM~8013952
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: screwstone_tx
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 07:13 AM~8013551
> *give a damn about value, i aint barrett jackson'n.. i'm lowridin'... i'll cut up a classic, like it owes me $
> *


sounds like a classic piece of literature.. maybe its from the bible.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 08:11 AM~8013672
> *damn sic....that looks good! :thumbsup:
> *


ask em to paint galant.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know the name of the song that has the lil keke cut (got to be a g til the day that i die) its a new song on the radio. the cut is from dj screw tape "leanin on a switch". lookin for the name of the song....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2007, 09:43 AM~8014073
> *does anyone know the name of the song that has the lil keke cut (got to be a g til the day that i die) its a new song on the radio. the cut is from dj screw tape "leanin on a switch". lookin for the name of the song....
> *


screw up a philly part of the lyrics? if so, i got cd in car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2007, 09:47 AM~8014091
> *???
> *


I'm high as the sky, fishin for fry,
Be a G till the D-A-Y I die, oh my,
Y would u ever test this mex in a Lex just banging
Outta Tex, you know I'm gonna wreck this shit,
Along with any other bitch who disrespect my click,
Like a bit, I got the heart if a killa,
And them hoes come out like a three wheela,
Cuz I freaks my draulics, fuckin' hoes in college,
Bitches swingin' on my nuts it's so stylish, Model it,
Hold my dick like a 64', peace to all my baby's mamas,
But really though, I'm a damn fool, 
And G's can vouch that, up in the ghetto puttin'
Cheese on a mouse trap, and one day I'm gonna rise,
And come up, till then I'm dealin' dope from sundown
To sunup.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2007, 07:43 AM~8014073
> *does anyone know the name of the song that has the lil keke cut (got to be a g til the day that i die) its a new song on the radio. the cut is from dj screw tape "leanin on a switch". lookin for the name of the song....
> *


yeah i herd it to i think is called got to be a g


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sounds like a bunch of bullshit im talking about the real deal shit. you know the shit that they cats bite off of now. and get famous from the late great legend...namean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@May 31 2007, 09:50 AM~8014109
> *yeah i herd it to i think is called got to be a g
> *


if that it.. think its "Yung Ro Go Hard Texas"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh..bosslady sit like 15 feet from me..emails me to say come talk to her.. geek.. brb


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 08:38 AM~8014051
> *ask em to paint galant.
> *


:roflmao: i wouldnt have him waste his time on my hooptie.

i need to get a new car. maybe that one.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 09:49 AM~8014104
> *I'm high as the sky, fishin for fry,
> Be a G till the D-A-Y I die, oh my,
> Y would u ever test this mex in a Lex just banging
> ...


wow, i smell grammy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 07:53 AM~8014130
> *:roflmao: i wouldnt have him waste his time on my hooptie.
> 
> i need to get a new car. maybe that one.
> *


ill buy you a new yukon


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 08:53 AM~8014127
> *ugh..bosslady sit like 15 feet from me..emails me to say come talk to her..  geek.. brb
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2007, 08:53 AM~8014135
> *ill buy you a new yukon
> *


tell me when i can come pick it up. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 06:11 AM~8013672
> *damn sic....that looks good! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks ...
hnyskid marks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

time to pull the grey tapes out :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2007, 09:07 AM~8014235
> *thanks ...
> hnyskid marks
> *


fker! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 31 2007, 05:48 AM~8013617
> *Fuck this shit. Classics too hard to build. Bomb for sale 2000 and a whole bunch of impala parts for sale.  Fuck this I'm out the game.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the trpohys?? I need more.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2007, 09:08 AM~8014241
> *how much for the trpohys?? I need more.. :biggrin:
> *


i have like 50+ 9.99 shipped


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2007, 09:08 AM~8014241
> *how much for the trpohys?? I need more.. :biggrin:
> *


BUYING TROPHIES HUH??? REAL RIDAS WIN EM :nono: :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 08:08 AM~8014237
> *fker! :biggrin:
> *


ha! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I was gonna start chunkin mine in the trash and moms got mad so now there in her attic... she saves everything :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

aw!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 10:25 AM~8014323
> *I was gonna start chunkin mine in the trash and moms got mad so now there in her attic... she saves everything :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ha, she prob got some cool retro stuff.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 30 2007, 08:46 PM~8011470
> *He just mad cause his  wifey is in my FAVE 5
> sings: "secret lovers.. thats what we are.. etc etc etc"
> *


repost....and boring.....but she does like pancakes.....hhhhhmmmmm....you might have a chance......doubt it though......


> _Originally posted by sic713+May 30 2007, 10:18 PM~8012158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn....i was gonna ask for the trophies too......goofy beat me to it.....lucky bastad... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wouldnt be the only trophys that were "bought" 



:biggrin: damn, i'm a trouble maker.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 31 2007, 09:21 AM~8014293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 31 2007, 10:50 AM~8014466
> *real RIDAS dong giva F bout trophies
> 
> x2
> *


ugh.. for once i'll in agreement with you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 09:48 AM~8014457
> *wouldnt be the only trophys that were "bought"
> :biggrin:    damn, i'm a trouble maker.
> *


yes you are.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 10:55 AM~8014489
> *yes you are.
> *


good thing i dont give a fk.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 09:55 AM~8014489
> *yes you are.
> *


SUP CHICK! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:48 AM~8014457
> *wouldnt be the only trophys that were "bought"
> :biggrin:    damn, i'm a trouble maker.
> *


you not a trouble maker. you just a prob stirrer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2007, 09:00 AM~8014541
> *SUP CHICK! :cheesy:
> *


aint nothin up *****. what


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:03 AM~8014553
> *you not a trouble maker. you just a prob stirrer.
> *


hey chicken choy mein, who fk was talkin to you?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 11:05 AM~8014561
> *hey chicken choy mein, who fk was talkin to you?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> Fuck this shit. Classics too hard to build. Bomb for sale 2000 and a whole bunch of impala parts for sale. Fuck this I'm out the game.
> 
> aight then I need some 10 or 12 in strokes holla atcha boi :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: regal ryda, JUSTDEEZ,*NIX CUSTOMS* 


sup Mr "I"DrinkGinNtonic?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so who going to this westtcott place? whats dress code like? cause all i own is wife beaters, t's and chucks. cause i keep it straight G like dat.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2007, 10:00 AM~8014541
> *SUP CHICK! :cheesy:
> *


hey you! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> > Fuck this shit. Classics too hard to build. Bomb for sale 2000 and a whole bunch of impala parts for sale. Fuck this I'm out the game.
> >
> > :biggrin:
> > AND you lying about being out....what u gon do with all that free time
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:00 AM~8014538
> *good thing i dont give a fk.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2007, 10:04 AM~8014559
> *aint nothin up *****. what
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:16 AM~8014624
> *so who going to this westtcott place?  whats dress code like?  cause all i own is wife beaters, t's and chucks.  cause i keep it straight G like dat.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 09:53 AM~8014130
> *:roflmao: i wouldnt have him waste his time on my hooptie.
> 
> i need to get a new car. maybe that one.
> *


I finally got a "new" vehicle - the Galant is now parked  ... (pour some liquor out for the Galant - LOL)... its used ... but its new to me ... I just didn't want a new car payment when I can put all that money into lowriding instead :biggrin: anyway, i got a Suburban ... so let me know what's up for tomorrow ... I'll scoop you up :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:19 AM~8014651
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: say it.. dont be skurred


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 09:48 AM~8014457
> *wouldnt be the only trophys that were "bought"
> :biggrin:    damn, i'm a trouble maker.
> *


 :uh: 


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 31 2007, 09:50 AM~8014471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget your spandex pants....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 10:20 AM~8014655
> *I finally got a "new" vehicle - the Galant is now parked   ... (pour some liquor out for the Galant - LOL)... its used ... but its new to me ... I just didn't want a new car payment when I can put all that money into lowriding instead :biggrin: anyway, i got a Suburban ... so let me know what's up for tomorrow ... I'll scoop you up :biggrin:
> *


big body.....to pull the lac to car shows :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 10:20 AM~8014655
> *I finally got a "new" vehicle ... its used ... but its new to me ... I just didn't want a new car payment when I can put all that money into lowriding instead :biggrin: anyway, i got a Suburban ... so let me know what's up for tomorrow ... I'll scoop you up :biggrin:
> *


thats what im prob gonna do too. a burban...dayum girl! big baller! LOL shit im takin off right after work for dinner and drinks. gotta eat something to absorb all that liquor. :ugh: LOL ill email you where we're going. prob gonna hit up the same spot tomorrow night...drinks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 11:21 AM~8014660
> *:uh:
> weren't you the one braggin bout the trophy you won?? eventhough you were the only one in your class.....and still got 2nd.....haha....
> 
> ...


ummm. no.. dont even remember what i won..where.. did make joke to one star about taking 1st over him.. but thats jokes, i really didnt care.. not did he.. some people need to stop analizing everything i post..cause its a waste of time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:21 AM~8014658
> *:uh:    say it..  dont be skurred
> *


 :uh: i aint ever skurred.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 11:20 AM~8014655
> *I finally got a "new" vehicle - the Galant is now parked   ... (pour some liquor out for the Galant - LOL)... its used ... but its new to me ... I just didn't want a new car payment when I can put all that money into lowriding instead :biggrin: anyway, i got a Suburban ... so let me know what's up for tomorrow ... I'll scoop you up :biggrin:
> *


how do you ball so hard :biggrin: ?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 31 2007, 11:22 AM~8014668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw girl! ballin?? not me!! its used, but is got all leather interior w/4 captain seats and a third row seat  :biggrin: :tongue: You know I needed something I can throw all the bebe's kids in ... I feel sad for my Galant though ... I might take it out for a spin this afternoon :roflmao: j/k :biggrin: maybe I'll give it to my sister ... she could probably use it :biggrin: ride it till the wheels fall off :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 11:24 AM~8014683
> *how do you ball so hard :biggrin: ?
> *


x2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 31 2007, 11:24 AM~8014683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: its used ... and my Galant was on its last leg FO REAL! ....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 10:26 AM~8014691
> *naw girl!  ballin?? not me!! its used, but is got all leather interior w/4 captain seats and a third row seat  :biggrin: :tongue: You know I needed something I can throw all the bebe's kids in ... I feel sad for my Galant though ... I might take it out for a spin this afternoon :roflmao: j/k :biggrin: maybe I'll give it to my sister ... she could probably use it :biggrin: ride it till the wheels fall off :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: hell yea girl! and my are bout to fall off...hahahaha!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:23 AM~8014676
> *ummm.  no..  dont even remember what i won..where..    did make joke to one star about taking 1st over him..    but thats jokes, i really didnt care.. not did he..  some people need to stop analizing everything i post..cause its a waste of time.
> *


 :uh: .....who's analizing......repeating what you said is all *****.....don't get all sentido like a lil bitch.....if you can dish it out...better be ready to take it.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:31 AM~8014721
> *:roflmao: hell yea girl! and my are bout to fall off...hahahaha!!
> *


more curb checks than a moffugah


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 10:31 AM~8014721
> *:roflmao: hell yea girl! and my are bout to fall off...hahahaha!!
> *


that's ok....you'll be rollin a tahoe soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 31 2007, 11:31 AM~8014721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit, that ain't nothin! my Galant's nickname is La Piñata! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 11:29 AM~8014711
> *:dunno: its used ... and my Galant was on its last leg FO REAL! ....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 10:32 AM~8014734
> *more curb checks than a moffugah
> *


:roflmao: those rims have been gone long time ago!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 11:34 AM~8014744
> *shit, that ain't nothin!  my Galant's nickname is La Piñata! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Homegirl had me go look at some rims for her one time. Never seen chunks like the ones on her carrito knocked out of a rim, surprised they still held air. hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 10:33 AM~8014739
> *that's ok....you'll be rollin a tahoe soon.... :biggrin:
> *


true dat! suppose to pick the color tonight. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 10:34 AM~8014744
> *shit, that ain't nothin!  my Galant's nickname is La Piñata! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i remember....the bent-ley! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:35 AM~8014751
> *:roflmao: those rims have been gone long time ago!
> *


poor rims R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 11:35 AM~8014753
> *Homegirl had me go look at some rims for her one time.  Never seen chunks like the ones on her carrito knocked out of a rim, surprised they still held air.  hno:
> *


I gotta give it to my Galant though .... for a daily ... that moffuka rode hard over 200,000 miles ... and 7 years later ... its still rollin'! lmao! but I just didn't want to get left anywhere on the side of the road ... I figured I'd let it live out its last days riding just around my neighborhood ... when I need to run to the store real quick, etc ... lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 10:35 AM~8014753
> *Homegirl had me go look at some rims for her one time.  Never seen chunks like the ones on her carrito knocked out of a rim, surprised they still held air.  hno:
> *


:uh: dont hate! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 10:36 AM~8014762
> *poor rims  R.I.P.  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:37 AM~8014772
> *:uh: dont hate! :roflmao:
> *


not hating fool, funny how you sat in your car while it was on while i had to talk to them young thuggy punks. i get shot, you speed off, thanks homie :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:36 AM~8014761
> *i remember....the bent-ley! :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: the DENT-ley girl!! get it right! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 10:37 AM~8014771
> *I gotta give it to my Galant though .... for a daily ... that moffuka rode hard over 200,000 miles and 7 years later ... its still rollin'! lmao!  but I just didn't want to get left anywhere on the side of the road ... I figured I'd let it live out its last days riding just around my neighborhood ... when I need to run to the store real quick, etc ... lol
> *


:roflmao: that aint no joke! my car is still goin but aint got that many miles on it yet. bout 163k now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:40 AM~8014798
> *:roflmao: that aint no joke! my car is still goin but aint got that many miles on it yet. bout 163k now.
> *


You good for another 40,000. just fix your lights


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:40 AM~8014798
> *:roflmao: that aint no joke! my car is still goin but aint got that many miles on it yet. bout 163k now.
> *


damn, that's good ... i used to drive my galant all over texas :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 10:39 AM~8014795
> *:roflmao: the DENT-ley girl!!  get it right! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit youre right!! :roflmao:

chillin' in humble drinkin it up....good times. at least for awhile. :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:40 AM~8014808
> *oh shit youre right!! :roflmao:
> 
> chillin' in humble drinkin it up....good times. at least for awhile. :roflmao:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 10:40 AM~8014802
> *You good for another 40,000.  just fix your lights
> *


true dat.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 10:39 AM~8014792
> *not hating fool, funny how you sat in your car while it was on while i had to talk to them young thuggy punks.  i get shot, you speed off, thanks homie  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:46 AM~8014850
> *true dat.
> *


you got lotsa miles left...... My tahoe just hit 172 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 10:48 AM~8014866
> *you got lotsa miles left...... My tahoe just hit 172 :0
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 11:48 AM~8014866
> *you got lotsa miles left...... My tahoe just hit 172 :0
> *


that treefiddie gots way more to go


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:49 AM~8014878
> *
> *


Good thing is itsa 4x4 and I put the 07 tahoe wheels and tires(bigger) on it for chell... She runs shit over all the time and they still look new. 2 different ppl totaled there cars hittin the rear bumper... Not a scratch on it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 11:53 AM~8014905
> *Good thing is itsa 4x4 and I put the 07 tahoe wheels and tires(bigger) on it for chell... She runs shit over all the time and they still look new. 2 different ppl totaled there cars hittin the rear bumper... Not a scratch on it
> *


if only I was so lucky :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 10:53 AM~8014905
> *Good thing is itsa 4x4 and I put the 07 tahoe wheels and tires(bigger) on it for chell... She runs shit over all the time and they still look new. 2 different ppl totaled there cars hittin the rear bumper... Not a scratch on it
> *


:roflmao: another thing id have in common with her. fkin low profile tires i had on my car (wasnt my decision to put them on there) were always getting blown out. :roflmao: but i blame the pot holes and things like that. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 10:55 AM~8014918
> *if only I was so lucky  :angry:
> *


rip.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:56 AM~8014926
> *:roflmao: another thing id have in common with her. fkin low profile tires i had on my car (wasnt my decision to put them on there) were always getting blown out. :roflmao: but i blame the pot holes and things like that. :ugh:
> *


welcome to houston


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:57 AM~8014930
> *rip.
> *


thanx, I think imma get a honda :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 10:57 AM~8014931
> *welcome to houston
> *


um that welcome would of been more appreciated 27 years ago.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 10:58 AM~8014939
> *thanx, I think imma get a honda  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:00 PM~8014949
> *um that welcome would of been more appreciated 27 years ago.
> *


sorry, wasnt alive then. Oldie Hawn :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:00 PM~8014949
> *um that welcome would of been more appreciated 27 years ago.
> *


3 more years :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:02 AM~8014957
> *sorry, wasnt alive then. Oldie Hawn :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: shut up fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:56 AM~8014926
> *:roflmao: another thing id have in common with her. fkin low profile tires i had on my car (wasnt my decision to put them on there) were always getting blown out. :roflmao: but i blame the pot holes and things like that. :ugh:
> *


When I put the 20z on the ETC she drove the hell out of it. I was proud of her she would dodge pot holes like a champ! It was almost funny to sit in the passenger seat and see her do it :biggrin: she likes the suv better no worries with curb checkkkkin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 11:02 AM~8014958
> *3 more years  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and what....4 more for you??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 12:02 PM~8014958
> *3 more years  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THE BIG 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 31 2007, 12:02 PM~8014957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 11:04 AM~8014971
> *When I put the 20z on the ETC she drove the hell out of it. I was proud of her she would dodge pot holes like a champ! It was almost funny to sit in the passenger seat and see her do it :biggrin: she likes the suv better no worries with curb checkkkkin
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

imma get an suv soon too.... :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:04 PM~8014972
> *and what....4 more for you??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:04 PM~8014972
> *and what....4 more for you??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


ouch!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:04 PM~8014972
> *and what....4 more for you??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


thought he was like 57 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:04 AM~8014976
> *THE BIG 30!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:
> *


yup and i can still pull youngsters your age too so i aint trippin'.  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 11:05 AM~8014978
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: a new one to add to my collection :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fkin biatch!!! :roflmao: 

its cool though...ill always be younger than you too.  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:05 PM~8014979
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> imma get an suv soon too.... :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


4x4 is the only way to go.....  you can make your own exits from the fwy without getting stuck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. i'm back.. northwest airlines sprung for lunch for office and gave us all pair of airline tickets each.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:06 PM~8014990
> *yup and i can still pull youngsters your age too so i aint trippin'.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


holy crap, so you trying to pull me huh?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:05 AM~8014987
> *thought he was like 57  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:05 AM~8014987
> *thought he was like 57  :dunno:
> *


 :0 think hes already taking advantage of the senior discounts round town. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 11:07 AM~8015002
> *ok.. i'm back..  northwest airlines sprung for lunch for office and gave us all pair of airline tickets each.
> *



lucky bastad


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 12:08 PM~8015005
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


8 yrs away from free bus rides and 1/2 off at Dennys LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 11:07 AM~8015000
> *4x4 is the only way to go.....  you can make your own exits from the fwy without getting stuck
> *


true but fillin those tanks up gots to be a bitch though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

spaghetti warehouse catered. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2007, 08:21 AM~8014293
> *BUYING TROPHIES HUH??? REAL RIDAS WIN EM :nono:  :0
> *


its was a joke geezzz....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 11:07 AM~8015002
> *ok.. i'm back..  northwest airlines sprung for lunch for office and gave us all pair of airline tickets each.
> *


dayum thats tite!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 11:08 AM~8015011
> *:0 think hes already taking advantage of the senior discounts round town.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


at Luby's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Houston geriatric Lowriders .com


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:09 PM~8015020
> *true but fillin those tanks up gots to be a bitch though.
> *


95 to fill up the navi :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:07 AM~8015004
> *holy crap, so you trying to pull me huh?
> *


uh yea i was. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:10 PM~8015028
> *dayum thats tite!
> *


could be. fk a tahoe.. lets fly to tokyo and make fun of avenge's anciestors.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2007, 11:09 AM~8015024
> *its was a joke geezzz....
> *


CALM DOWN TIGER :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 11:10 AM~8015029
> *at Luby's :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats where all the old folks hang out! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 08:48 AM~8014457
> *wouldnt be the only trophys that were "bought"
> :biggrin:    damn, i'm a trouble maker.
> *


 :uh: stfu hotcakes man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:09 PM~8015020
> *true but fillin those tanks up gots to be a bitch though.
> *


shes not trippin so fkit Im almost ready to get her a newer one


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:10 AM~8015032
> *95 to fill up the navi :angry:
> *


fk that! :thumbsdown:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:10 PM~8015037
> *uh yea i was. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you betta have some sturdy ass chains cause im kinda a heavy weight


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 11:11 AM~8015041
> *could be.    fk a tahoe.. lets fly to tokyo and make fun of avenge's anciestors.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:10 AM~8015032
> *95 to fill up the navi :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2007, 10:11 AM~8015043
> *CALM DOWN TIGER :uh:
> *


lol...tiger...ok mary jane.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2007, 12:11 PM~8015045
> *:uh:  stfu hotcakes man
> *


damn.. u touchy today.. and wasn't even reffering to you.. geez


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 12:11 PM~8015041
> *could be.    fk a tahoe.. lets fly to tokyo and make fun of avenge's anciestors.
> *


dont wanna do that, my ancestors (correct spelling btw) will round house kick you in the face.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 11:11 AM~8015046
> *shes not trippin so fkit Im almost ready to get her a newer one
> *


but i aint a baller like yall.  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 12:10 PM~8015032
> *95 to fill up the navi :angry:
> *


and that thing drank the hell outta gas on the way back from SanAntonio. The tahoe is alot better on gas and only 68 bux to top off


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:12 AM~8015055
> *you betta have some sturdy ass chains cause im kinda a heavy weight
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 12:11 PM~8015046
> *shes not trippin so fkit Im almost ready to get her a newer one
> *


BAWLER!!!!! colored it green fo mister money bags ova here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 31 2007, 12:13 PM~8015064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but lone star gonna buy u a tahoe.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:13 PM~8015066
> *but i aint a baller like yall.   :biggrin:
> *


lol........ your funny!!! I bet you make more that her :biggrin: being in sales and all


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 12:15 PM~8015080
> *but i'm packin da hardware.. namean.    :guns:   <- me after half bottle of rum or so..
> 
> *


we do it matrix style 
:guns:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 12:15 PM~8015080
> *but i'm packin da hardware.. namean.    :guns:  <- me after half bottle of rum or so..
> but lone star gonna buy u a tahoe.
> *


you shootin blanks???  uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:13 AM~8015060
> *damn.. u touchy today..      and wasn't even reffering to you..  geez
> *


sorry my friend...but you are known for smart remarks...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 11:15 AM~8015080
> *but lone star gonna buy u a tahoe.
> *


that dont make me a baller though. just a pimp. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 11:15 AM~8015081
> *lol........ your funny!!! I bet you make more that her :biggrin: being in sales and all
> *



plus all the sponsors she has up in here.....man...she gonna be rich....one man buyin her a new tahoe....another takin her on trips round the world....another takin her to chinese buffets........man...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll all bawlin compared to me.. wish i could afford some galants..and go drink at high class places like westcotts..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:17 PM~8015090
> *that dont make me a baller though. just a pimp. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 11:15 AM~8015081
> *lol........ your funny!!! I bet you make more that her :biggrin: being in sales and all
> *


 :roflmao: i dont know bout all that... :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 12:18 PM~8015100
> *ya'll all bawlin compared to me.. wish i could afford some galants..and go drink at high class places like westcotts..
> *


damn, you like south africa poor. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 12:15 PM~8015078
> *BAWLER!!!!! colored it green fo mister money bags ova here
> *


you of all ppl know im not ballin! I just save and pay cash. fk a car payment


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 11:18 AM~8015094
> *plus all the sponsors she has up in here.....man...she gonna be rich....one man buyin her a new tahoe....another takin her on trips round the world....another takin her to chinese buffets........man...... :biggrin:
> *


i do what a i do know what i mean!  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

whos going to the show sunday??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 12:19 PM~8015107
> *you of all ppl know im not ballin! I just save and pay cash. fk a car payment
> *


I got 0 credit. I know what you mean.  bawler


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 31 2007, 12:17 PM~8015088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. u got em like dat?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:19 AM~8015106
> *damn, you like south africa poor. LOL
> *


third world poor over here...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 11:20 AM~8015115
> *damn..  u got em like dat?
> *


 :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:21 PM~8015120
> *:angel:
> *


dudes gonna have a hole in the pocket messing with this girl LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 12:18 PM~8015094
> *plus all the sponsors she has up in here.....man...she gonna be rich....one man buyin her a new tahoe....another takin her on trips round the world....another takin her to chinese buffets........man...... :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 31 2007, 12:19 PM~8015106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even sounding like mr exray tech. :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 12:22 PM~8015126
> *lol
> *


doesnt look good b. gonna be in a honda, back to the roots.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:22 AM~8015125
> *dudes gonna have a hole in the pocket messing with this girl LOL
> *


gonna even make hot pockets expensive...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 12:20 PM~8015112
> *I got 0 credit. I know what you mean.    bawler
> *


I have good credit just like to pay cash i dont wanna owe shit but my house


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 12:23 PM~8015133
> *doesnt look good b. gonna be in a honda, back to the roots.
> *


what?........????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 12:26 PM~8015161
> *what?........????
> *


totaled like the cereal :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 12:27 PM~8015167
> *totaled like the cereal  :angry:
> *


I know my cars.... Bull!!!! No fkin way!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 12:28 PM~8015173
> *I know my cars.... Bull!!!! No fkin way!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


I hope you right, but its looking that way. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:31 AM~8015180
> *I hope you right, but its looking that way.  :angry:
> *


what did you wreck homie....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:22 AM~8015125
> *dudes gonna have a hole in the pocket messing with this girl LOL
> *


 :roflmao: 

nah fool not me. im not like that. im just playing. ppl who really know me know im not a materialist gold diggin kinda person.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 12:31 PM~8015180
> *I hope you right, but its looking that way.  :angry:
> *


call McGinnis Im gonna go look at it today!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 11:22 AM~8015128
> *even sounding like mr exray tech.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no....cause then i would of said...na' mean! thats that fool. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:32 PM~8015194
> *:roflmao:
> 
> nah fool not me. im not like that. im just playing. ppl who really know me know im not a materialist gold diggin kinda person.
> *


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 11:19 AM~8015107
> *you of all ppl know im not ballin! I just save and pay cash. fk a car payment
> *


x2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 31 2007, 10:35 AM~8015209
> *x2
> *


can i buy my first place trophy inadvance for yalls show this yr??... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:34 AM~8015206
> *riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
> *


 :uh: fool you dont know me! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:37 PM~8015219
> *:uh: fool you dont know me! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 11:37 AM~8015225
> *riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 10:37 AM~8015219
> *:uh: fool you dont know me! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


gotzclass... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:08 PM~8015011
> *:0 think hes already taking advantage of the senior discounts round town.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hell yeah.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 12:41 PM~8015242
> *hell yeah.
> *


abusing the system tisk tisk :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2007, 11:39 AM~8015234
> *gotzclass... :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 12:23 PM~8015139
> *gonna even make hot pockets expensive...
> *


nga i'm on lunch right now, what you got to tell me that is soo important blowing up my cellphone? minutes cost nga.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2007, 12:39 PM~8015234
> *gotzass... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:44 PM~8015258
> *:angel:
> *


you use this smiley way too much. you need the "succubus" smiley.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 10:45 AM~8015267
> *:0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 10:44 AM~8015258
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 12:43 PM~8015252
> *abusing the system tisk tisk  :nono:
> *


you're people do it all the time like last night at wal-mart. 30+ yr old chinese bish parks in handicap parking, security asked her to move, she said "oh nah nah! i'mah handicapaaa i can'taah seeeahh!" lying ass trick. :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 12:44 PM~8015261
> *nga i'm on lunch right now, what you got to tell me that is soo important blowing up my cellphone?  minutes cost nga.
> *


you must have unlimited picture text with all the poo pics you got flyin around!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2007, 12:48 PM~8015289
> *you must have unlimited picture text with all the poo pics you got flyin around!!! :angry:
> *


likewise with your "oh check out this lecab!" text messages :twak: 

i think you meant "le caca" :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

for tha haters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up marc


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

PAULWALLOWNED!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 12:48 PM~8015291
> *likewise with your "oh check out this lecab!" text messages  :twak:
> 
> i think you meant "le caca"  :uh:
> *


lies :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 31 2007, 12:50 PM~8015303
> *for tha haters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> *


que onda mosca


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 11:44 AM~8015261
> *nga i'm on lunch right now, what you got to tell me that is soo important blowing up my cellphone?  minutes cost nga.
> *


you swear mrigottoomanycarsformydriveway...........holla at me later......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 12:54 PM~8015334
> *you swear mrigottoomanycarsformydriveway...........holla at me later......
> *


??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 31 2007, 12:50 PM~8015303
> *for tha haters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> *


weres the frt windshield? lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 12:46 PM~8015278
> *you're people do it all the time like last night at wal-mart.  30+ yr old chinese bish parks in handicap parking, security asked her to move, she said "oh nah nah!  i'mah handicapaaa i can'taah seeeahh!"  lying ass trick.  :twak:
> *


ha I got one of those handi capp signs. I do the lindi hopp going towards the door LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:01 PM~8015365
> *weres the frt windshield? lol
> *


don't hate


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:06 PM~8015395
> *don't hate
> *


just askin foo shit! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 31 2007, 12:33 PM~8015202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they might add free shipping, if u dont show.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 31 2007, 11:36 AM~8015216
> *can i buy my first place trophy inadvance for yalls show this yr??... :uh:
> *


No bish. You must wait in line like everyone else.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Cathy might be selling 2 tickets to see Fergi this coming Tuesday night.....Verizon VIP Tour........

if interested let me know :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 01:44 PM~8015588
> *Cathy might be selling 2 tickets to see Fergi this coming Tuesday night.....Verizon VIP Tour........
> 
> if interested let me know :biggrin:
> *


nah, i'd rather play my jjfad supersonic record and afro rican give it all you got record.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 31 2007, 11:50 AM~8015303
> *for tha haters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:49 PM~8015622
> *nah, i'd rather play my jjfad supersonic record and afro rican give it all you got record.
> *


u jumpin the fence too?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 12:11 PM~8015426
> *namean know what  im sayin'   slow down triple OG..   you hurtin em and you aint even left ur driveway yet.  i drive an ex-ray van..cuzz way i roll, im alwayz breakin neckz..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

hell yea thats him!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 01:51 PM~8015635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hell yea thats him!!! :biggrin:
> *


got u hot huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 12:52 PM~8015643
> *got u hot huh?
> *


:uh: nah i dont settle for imitation.... :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 01:53 PM~8015647
> *:uh: nah i dont settle for imitation.... :ugh:
> *


im glad I dont know what the hell yall talking bout. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 12:55 PM~8015659
> *im glad I dont know what the hell yall talking bout.  :ugh:
> *


ole nosy ass nicca! :uh:


:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 12:53 PM~8015647
> *:uh: nah i dont settle for imitation.... :ugh:
> *


 :0 imitationowned :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 12:49 PM~8015622
> *nah, i'd rather play my jjfad supersonic record and afro rican give it all you got record.
> *



and do headstands....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 01:56 PM~8015667
> *ole nosy ass nicca! :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh, what eva :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:02 PM~8015700
> *heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh, what eva  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 01:53 PM~8015647
> *:uh: nah i dont settle for imitation.... :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:50 PM~8015632
> *u jumpin the fence too?
> *


guess you don't know about the old school. that bish takes all her beats from old school rappers.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:01 PM~8015690
> *and do headstands....
> 
> 
> ...


*BRRRRRRRRRSTICKEM! HA HA HA STICKEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:07 PM~8015737
> *guess you don't know about the old school.  that bish takes all her beats from old school rappers.
> *


i think they all do nowadays


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got off phone.. my 24k gold w/diamonds chinaz will be shipping. today.. haterz aint ready..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 02:07 PM~8015737
> *guess you don't know about the old school.  that bish takes all her beats from old school rappers.
> *


nah foo. you got a fireplace so that you can tell us youngins the story on how you bought a burger for a nickle and gas was 10 cents a gallon. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:08 PM~8015749
> *just got off phone..  my 24k gold w/diamonds chinaz will be shipping. today.. haterz aint ready..
> 
> 
> ...



those zenith....i mean....china's will be a great addition.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:09 PM~8015755
> *nah foo. you got a fireplace so that you can tell us youngins the story on how you bought a burger for a nickle and gas was 10 cents a gallon.  :biggrin:
> *


How do you know about my fireplace :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:08 PM~8015749
> *just got off phone..  my 24k gold w/diamonds chinaz will be shipping. today.. haterz aint ready..
> 
> 
> ...


24k? not really and its gonna have some cubic zirconia. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rappers ran out of beats from 60-70's music to steal beats from.. so now they gotta just recycle ones from previous rappers. ask p.diddy..that fool will flip a beat into his.. while it still having airplay.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 02:10 PM~8015761
> *How do you know about my fireplace  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:09 PM~8015757
> *those zenith....i mean....china's will be a great addition.....
> *


dayton.. but mine are 183 spoke 14's.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:12 PM~8015781
> *dayton..  but mine are 183 spoke 14's.
> *



hott daaayum........183 spokes.....that's like a solid dish of spokes......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:11 PM~8015773
> *rappers ran out of beats from 60-70's music to steal beats from.. so now they gotta just recycle ones from previous rappers.  ask p.diddy..that fool will flip a beat into his..  while it still having airplay.
> *


drum machine with old school soul beats for some, others just beats. p-diddy was a recycler from day one.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:13 PM~8015798
> *drum machine with old school soul beats for some, others just beats.  p-diddy was a recycler from day one.
> *



i don't like him or jermaine dupree.........get on my damn nerves......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:07 PM~8015737
> *guess you don't know about the old school.  that bish takes all her beats from old school rappers.
> *


just like so many other "artists" out there nowadays.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:13 PM~8015796
> *hott daaayum........183 spokes.....that's like a solid dish of spokes......
> *


hold up.. i'm lookin at real pic.. it is a solid dish.. wtf.. i'm being ripped off.. man said it was 183 spokes..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:11 PM~8015778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

swiss beatz sounds like he used one of those casio digital pianos you can buy at radio shack.. to make his beats.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 01:14 PM~8015808
> *just like so many other "artists" out there nowadays.
> *


didn't i just say that :dunno: 



dude from down here got signed to lil flip.....THA ESE POTNA......don't know if he's gonna rap or just make beats for him....dude is really cool.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:14 PM~8015800
> *i don't like him or jermaine dupree.........get on my damn nerves......
> *


soo soo deff... :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:17 PM~8015832
> *didn't i just say that  :dunno:
> dude from down here got signed to lil flip.....THA ESE POTNA......don't know if he's gonna rap or just make beats for him....dude is really cool.....
> *


*fk'n groupie!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:17 PM~8015832
> *didn't i just say that  :dunno:
> *


That is a perfect example of the terminology from the b-boy days known as "BITER!"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8015848
> *fk'n groupie!!!!!!!!!
> *



no *****....he's a homie....big difference....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:21 PM~8015862
> *no *****....he's a homie....big difference....
> *


oh.. he lets u back stage.. cause u "wif da dj" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:20 PM~8015857
> *That is a perfect example of the terminology from the b-boy days known as "BITER!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:21 PM~8015872
> *oh.. he lets u back stage..  cause u "wif da band"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn giving dem intruments a good "cleaning" LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:22 PM~8015882
> *damn giving dem intruments a good "cleaning" LOL
> *


You mean the "mic" ??? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 01:17 PM~8015832
> *didn't i just say that  :dunno:
> dude from down here got signed to lil flip.....THA ESE POTNA......don't know if he's gonna rap or just make beats for him....dude is really cool.....
> *


yea i saw that but i had already posted it up so oh well.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 02:23 PM~8015891
> *You mean the "mic"  ???  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


why you gotta make it all nasty LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:21 PM~8015872
> *oh.. he lets u back stage..  cause u "wif da dj"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



nah...not even close.....i don't get down like that.....but it seems like you know all about it.....so give us some stories...... :biggrin: .....

good to know people to ask for favors like performing at car shows.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8015848
> *fk'n groupie!!!!!!!!!
> *


ha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:22 PM~8015882
> *damn giving dem intruments a good "cleaning" LOL
> *


he prolly helps out by carrying the crates "or whatever"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:20 PM~8015857
> *That is a perfect example of the terminology from the b-boy days known as "BITER!"
> *


ole living in the past ass nicca! :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:22 PM~8015882
> *damn giving dem intruments a good "cleaning" LOL
> *


you got back to the rice fields ping pong......before godzirra eats you....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:25 PM~8015911
> *ole living in the past ass nicca! :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ok you o' lisa lisa and cult jam actin azz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:24 PM~8015900
> *why you gotta make it all nasty LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


get your mind out the gutter :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:21 PM~8015872
> *oh.. he lets u back stage..  cause u "wif da dj"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was just listening to that song. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:25 PM~8015911
> *ole living in the past ass nicca! :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


groupie :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:27 PM~8015925
> *i was just listening to that song.  :roflmao:
> *


him too.. lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:26 PM~8015918
> *you got back to the rice fields ping pong......before godzirra eats you....... :biggrin:
> *


*****, I am god rizza! :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 31 2007, 01:24 PM~8015893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah...i sit in the background and act like i don't wanna be there like you do..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:27 PM~8015925
> *i was just listening to that song.  :roflmao:
> *


ole living in the past ass nicca! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:26 PM~8015920
> *ok you o' lisa lisa and cult jam actin azz
> *


 :uh: no one was even talkin to your ole hot pocket wine cooler drinkin ass! :angry: 


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:28 PM~8015955
> *:uh: no one was even talkin to your ole hot pocket wine cooler drinkin ass! :angry:
> :roflmao:
> *


whats wrong with da strawberry hill?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:27 PM~8015930
> *groupie  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:29 PM~8015963
> *whats wrong with da strawberry hill?
> *


she's a cisco drinkin' anti'chonie'wearin'girlgotclazz'nicca'


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:27 PM~8015934
> ******, I am god rizza!  :angry:
> *



then that makes danny godzukie? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:28 PM~8015949
> *ole living in the past ass nicca! :uh:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:29 PM~8015969
> *then that makes danny godzukie? :dunno:
> *


most indefinatley :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 02:29 PM~8015967
> *she's a cisco drinkin' anti'chonie'wearin'girlgotclazz'nicca'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:29 PM~8015963
> *whats wrong with da strawberry hill?
> *


nothing when youre under the age of 18. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 31 2007, 02:27 PM~8015940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that and sangria


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:31 PM~8015989
> *nothing when youre under the age of 18. :uh:
> *


uh yeah, I didnt like that drink at all :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:29 PM~8015967
> *she's a cisco drinkin' anti'chonie'wearin'girlgotclazz'nicca'
> *


dont hate.  

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:31 PM~8015989
> *nothing when youre under the age of 18. :uh:
> *


:uh: fk that md 20/20.. and box of marlboro reds.. that way i treated dates in high skoo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:31 PM~8015991
> *dang..  that was a good one.. though.    :worship:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:32 PM~8015995
> *uh yeah, I didnt like that drink at all  :ugh:
> *


sure.... :uh: what was that you were talkin bout being a heavy weight. more like a light weight drinkin that still! :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:31 PM~8015991
> *if i'm just sittin there..it cause i'm too drunk to walk..  ask anybody.  lol
> dang..  that was a good one.. though.    :worship:
> that and sangria
> *



***** you was bendin tailgates at the hlc toy drive.....you weren't drunk then.....i don't think....haha....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now that i'm dating more mature sufisticated females.. its rum and hot pockets.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:35 PM~8016031
> *now that i'm dating more mature sufisticated females..  its rum and hot pockets.
> *



40's and 9's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:35 PM~8016022
> *sure.... :uh: what was that you were talkin bout being a heavy weight. more like a light weight drinkin that still! :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


Damn! She just indirectly called you a pussssssaaaaaayyyyyy :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:35 PM~8016026
> ****** you was bendin tailgates at the hlc toy drive.....you weren't drunk then.....i don't think....haha....
> *


busted up ankle.. member.. was using a cane.. poo-toe.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:33 PM~8016004
> *:uh:  fk that md 20/20..  and box of marlboro reds..  that way i treated dates in high skoo
> *


oooohhhhh nooooo!!! i havent had md 20/20 in years and still til this day just smelling that shit makes me want to :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:36 PM~8016035
> *Damn!  She just indirectly called you a pussssssaaaaaayyyyyy  :0
> *


 :0 x10000000000000000000000000000000


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:35 PM~8016022
> *sure.... :uh: what was that you were talkin bout being a heavy weight. more like a light weight drinkin that still! :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


holy crap you are mean! :angry: and no I dont drink


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 02:36 PM~8016035
> *Damn!  She just indirectly called you a pussssssaaaaaayyyyyy  :0
> *


she lucky she a girl.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:38 PM~8016051
> *holy crap you are mean!  :angry:  and no I dont drink
> *


oh thats right. youre just a chain smoker. my bad. i forgot. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i miss my ex.. saw her mom other day at da store.. talked for awhile.. brought back memories. :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8016058
> *she lucky she a girl.
> *


hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8016062
> *i miss my ex..    saw her mom other day at da store..  talked for awhile..  brought back memories.  :tears:
> *


this the one that passed away awhile back?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:40 PM~8016066
> *hno:
> *


im just playing.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:39 PM~8016059
> *oh thats right. youre just a chain smoker. my bad. i forgot. :angel:
> *


no, im a "casual" smoker. I casualy smoke every other minute.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:41 PM~8016082
> *im just playing.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:40 PM~8016072
> *this the one that passed away awhile back?
> *


yeah.. and she more thuggish then me.. thats what i thought was sexy about her.. she had her sweet side..sometimes.. once she said "fool.. you could be vanilla sky ugly, and i'd still be kickin it with you .. cause you da most thuggish teady bear type ***** there is.. " :tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:43 PM~8016094
> *yeah..  and she more thuggish then me..    thats what i thought was sexy about her..  she had her sweet side..sometimes..  once she said "fool.. you could be vanilla sky ulgy, and i'd still be kickin it with you ..  cause you da most thuggish teady bear type ***** there is.. "    :tears:
> *


bish you as "thugish" as Bill Cosby wearin a pink sweater sipping a frapachino in Malibu California while chillin with Dick Van ****.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:43 PM~8016094
> *yeah..  and she more thuggish then me..    thats what i thought was sexy about her..  she had her sweet side..sometimes..  once she said "fool.. you could be vanilla sky ugly, and i'd still be kickin it with you ..  cause you da most thuggish teady bear type ***** there is.. "    :tears:
> *


aw.

bumped into an ex of my recently too. they just popping up outta everywhere nowadays. :ugh: :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:43 PM~8016093
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche chino :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:45 PM~8016126
> *aw.
> 
> bumped into an ex of my recently too. they just popping up outta everywhere nowadays. :ugh:  :happysad:
> *


"heres your Yukon" LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:44 PM~8016113
> *bish you as "thugish" as Bill Cosby wearin a pink sweater sipping a frapachino in Malibu California while chillin with Dick Van ****.
> *


wtf?!?!!? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 02:46 PM~8016138
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pinche chino  :twak:
> *


wat?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:44 PM~8016113
> *bish you as "thugish" as Bill Cosby wearin a pink sweater sipping a frapachino in Malibu California while chillin with Dick Van ****.
> *


slow down there cho yung fat.. dont be mistaken.. i'll have you at dentist getting grill work b1tchin and mumbling.. "PHat mehkin kick me tuufs"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:46 PM~8016140
> *"heres your Yukon" LOL
> *


dont be hating fool! dont forget what i told you in pm.  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:46 PM~8016140
> *"heres your Yukon" LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Only reason why I aint a thug is that I own a store and when "thugs" try to robb it, I bust back. That and my Linquistical prowess is impecable.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 31 2007, 02:45 PM~8016126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yukon from that ex..and tahoe from lone star.. then avenge gonna hook up wif wif his lil honda.. damn.. u ae pimp'n


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:48 PM~8016160
> *slow down there cho yung fat..    dont be mistaken..  i'll have you at dentist getting grill work b1tchin and mumbling.. "PHat mehkin kick me tuufs"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:48 PM~8016161
> *dont be hating fool! dont forget what i told you in pm.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont know what you are talking about?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:50 PM~8016170
> *Only reason why I aint a thug is that I own a store and when "thugs" try to robb it, I bust back. That and my Linquistical prowess is impecable.
> *


fake heart attack and play dead huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:51 PM~8016187
> *fake heart attack and play dead huh?
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 4th of july when I come around.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 01:50 PM~8016182
> *:uh:
> yukon from that ex..and tahoe from lone star.. then avenge gonna hook up wif wif his lil honda..  damn..    u ae pimp'n
> *


it aint easy.....  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 01:50 PM~8016183
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:53 PM~8016200
> *it aint easy.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no more rides in the honda then :angry: I will save on gas by myself LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:55 PM~8016212
> *no more rides in the honda then  :angry:  I will save on gas by myself LOL
> *


yea...ok.  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 02:50 PM~8016183
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yah ***** got me there. lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+May 31 2007, 01:36 PM~8016036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that's love right thurrr....cause you pretty damn close to it.... :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 01:55 PM~8016212
> *no more rides in the honda then  :angry:  I will save on gas by myself LOL
> *



honda makes a bus??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:59 PM~8016247
> *oh snap....forgot bout that.....that's from when you saved the ham huh.... :biggrin:
> x2
> now that's love right thurrr....cause you pretty damn close to it.... :biggrin:
> ...


bish :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gotta wizzz.. be back.. ya'll go ahead and hate while i'm gone.. since ya'll gonna do it anyway..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 03:02 PM~8016264
> *gotta wizzz..  be back..  ya'll go ahead and hate while i'm gone.. since ya'll gonna do it anyway..
> *


dont come back fuck wad.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:02 PM~8016267
> *dont come back fuck wad.
> *


:yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:02 PM~8016264
> *gotta wizzz..  be back..  ya'll go ahead and hate while i'm gone.. since ya'll gonna do it anyway..
> *


not hatin....motivatin....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8016247
> *honda makes a bus??
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 03:07 PM~8016301
> *not hatin....motivatin....
> *


fuck motivation, I am "motivating" my foot into someones face while they are down. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 02:59 PM~8016247
> *honda makes a bus??
> *


and its called the Odessy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:02 PM~8016267
> *dont come back fuck wad.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 03:12 PM~8016351
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 03:16 PM~8016377
> *:uh:
> *


what did I say? :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 07:51 AM~8013622
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8013590
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
Real funny focker..........................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 03:16 PM~8016382
> *what did I say?  :angry:
> *


dunno.. i dont speak ch1nk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:16 PM~8016377
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 03:28 PM~8016498
> *:ugh:
> *


we'll talk about this later.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:31 PM~8016520
> *we'll talk about this later.
> *


nicca plz! i wont be home later. got things to take care of. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 03:36 PM~8016561
> *nicca plz! i wont be home later. got things to take care of. :ugh:
> *


dont talk back!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 02:40 PM~8016596
> *dont talk back!!
> 
> 
> ...


ha! trippin'.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 03:36 PM~8016561
> *nicca plz! i wont be home later. got things to take care of. :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 03:36 PM~8016561
> *nicca plz! i wont be home later. got things to take care of. :ugh:
> *


gotta go p/u the keys? LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 02:46 PM~8016659
> *gotta go p/u the keys? LOL
> *


hater! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 10:06 AM~8014990
> *yup and i can still pull youngsters your age too so i aint trippin'.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2007, 04:00 PM~8016753
> *:angry:
> *


na'mean


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2007, 03:00 PM~8016753
> *:angry:
> *


 :happysad: arent you younger than me too! :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 04:06 PM~8016806
> *:happysad: arent you younger than me too!  :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


i aint. i'm old skoo old skoo.. namean. i'm so old skoo.. i got jesus's email address.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 02:06 PM~8016806
> *:happysad: arent you younger than me too!  :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


did u want the LS or the LT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 04:08 PM~8016826
> *i aint.  i'm old skoo old skoo.. namean.  i'm so old skoo..    i got jesus's email address.
> *


damn, ***** old


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2007, 04:11 PM~8016849
> *did u want the LS or the LT
> *


damn.. man said "what trim level?"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 04:12 PM~8016854
> *damn, ***** old
> *


his email is [email protected]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 03:08 PM~8016826
> *i aint.  i'm old skoo old skoo.. namean.  i'm so old skoo..    i got jesus's email address.
> *


are you older than latin. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 04:16 PM~8016885
> *are you older than latin. hno:
> *


i'm 34


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 04:16 PM~8016885
> *are you older than latin. hno:
> *


damn, thats like skeletor old LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2007, 03:11 PM~8016849
> *did u want the LS or the LT
> *


decisions, decisions. :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 04:18 PM~8016899
> *decisions, decisions.  :around:  :biggrin:
> *


tell em u want a candy red lincoln instead :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

Fire marshall, what be the deal?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 04:20 PM~8016911
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> ...


he skurred to race me..thats the deal.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 03:19 PM~8016905
> *tell em u want a candy red lincoln instead  :biggrin:
> *


oh you havent heard bout that yet!?!? :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 04:20 PM~8016914
> *he skurred to race me..thats the deal.
> *


a capala and an old DPS car. pretty much the same there buddy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 31 2007, 04:20 PM~8016916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh.. so u might think.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 04:20 PM~8016914
> *he skurred to race me..thats the deal.
> *


You have to step up to Slim level for him to race you. Whole in the air with Z's..... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 04:28 PM~8016967
> *You have to step up to Slim level for him to race you. Whole in the air with Z's..... :0
> *


 but live my life a quarter mile at a time.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 04:20 PM~8016911
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> ...


NOTHIN BOUT TO GO WORK ON THE CHEVY A LIL MORE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 04:33 PM~8016997
> *but live my life a quarter mile at a time.
> *


You mean one bottle of Rum at a time......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2007, 04:34 PM~8016999
> *NOTHIN BOUT TO GO WORK ON THE CHEVY A LIL MORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's boring today


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 04:36 PM~8017018
> *You mean one bottle of Rum at a time......... :biggrin:
> *


OH.. that too..at at the same time.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's why latin stays here, so he can raise his post count


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2007, 04:34 PM~8016999
> *NOTHIN BOUT TO GO WORK ON THE CHEVY A LIL MORE
> 
> 
> ...


if you need my help.. just hit me up..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 04:37 PM~8017034
> *OH..  that too..at at the same time.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 04:38 PM~8017037
> *that's why latin stays here, so he can raise his post count
> *


What's up Noe? I'll let you ride my nuts the next time I go to El Valluco.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 03:41 PM~8017056
> *What's up Noe?  I'll let you ride my nuts the next time I go to El Valluco.
> *


callate buey :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 04:45 PM~8017077
> *callate buey :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 04:41 PM~8017056
> *What's up Noe?  I'll let you ride my nuts the next time I go to El Valluco.
> *


Noe:









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

bunch of suckas :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 04:46 PM~8017082
> *bunch of suckas :biggrin:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm gonna get a new job soon, i might quit this site altogether, no se olviden de mi :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 03:47 PM~8017090
> *i'm gonna get a new job soon, i might quit this site altogether, no se olviden de mi :biggrin:
> *


got me a job with the City of Mcallen :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wtf is up with the pics?!?!?! fkin sick!! :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 04:47 PM~8017090
> *i'm gonna get a new job soon, i might quit this site altogether, no se olviden de mi :biggrin:
> *


I quiting lowridin............ :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 31 2007, 03:17 PM~8016892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fool so tall he can take aerial pics of his ride......now that's GANG$TA


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey latin, remember i was in houston recently, my bro in law called me that he moved to south carolina, i was like  

he wanted me to go over there pero ta menso el buey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 04:49 PM~8017094
> *got me a job with the City of Mcallen :0
> *


Not bad, you going to move to the big city?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 04:49 PM~8017096
> *wtf is up with the pics?!?!?! fkin sick!! :barf:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+May 31 2007, 03:47 PM~8017090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quit after you buy these parts :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 04:49 PM~8017094
> *got me a job with the City of Mcallen :0
> *


I know a few chicks that live in McAllen............


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 03:49 PM~8017098
> *I quiting lowridin............ :angry:
> *


i think i might also, just don't have time or money to do nothing  

i get asked at shows from other guys asking why i don't have a lowrider yet. my answer is i got 2 cars, a house, a wife, 2 kids and all the utilites. i don't live with my mom like most of them still do, namean ?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 03:51 PM~8017117
> *I know a few chicks that live in McAllen............
> *


i know more


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 04:52 PM~8017118
> *i think i might also, just don't have time or money to do nothing
> 
> i get asked at shows from other guys asking why i don't have a lowrider yet.  my answer is i got 2 cars, a house, a wife, 2 kids and all the utilites.  i don't live with my mom like most of them still do, namean ?
> *


You related to a Houstonian?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 04:51 PM~8017113
> *
> quit after you buy these parts  :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to use them as house hold products.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 03:49 PM~8017100
> *fool so tall he can take aerial pics of his ride......now that's GANG$TA
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 03:52 PM~8017128
> *You related to a Houstonian?
> *


not anymore, namean


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 03:52 PM~8017118
> *i think i might also, just don't have time or money to do nothing
> 
> i get asked at shows from other guys asking why i don't have a lowrider yet.  my answer is i got 2 cars, a house, a wife, 2 kids and all the utilites.  i don't live with my mom like most of them still do, namean ?
> *



PREACH ON HOMIE......LOTS OF FOLKS CALLIN THEMSELVES RIDERS AND LIVIN AT HOME WITH MOMMA AND SHIT.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 03:53 PM~8017131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what's up girl, haven't flirted with you in a while, i mean talked :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 04:52 PM~8017118
> *i think i might also, just don't have time or money to do nothing
> 
> i get asked at shows from other guys asking why i don't have a lowrider yet.  my answer is i got 2 cars, a house, a wife, 2 kids and all the utilites.  i don't live with my mom like most of them still do, namean ?
> *


I just get tired of break shit........... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 03:53 PM~8017130
> *I'm going to use them as house hold products.............. :biggrin:
> *



I THINK LATIN COULD USE ONE OF THOSE 1 INCH CK VALVES ON HIS TOILET......


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 03:54 PM~8017136
> *PREACH ON HOMIE......LOTS OF FOLKS CALLIN THEMSELVES RIDERS AND LIVIN AT HOME WITH MOMMA AND SHIT.....
> *


i hate that, living with momma and still broke all the time :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 04:55 PM~8017141
> *I THINK LATIN COULD USE ONE OF THOSE 1 INCH CK VALVES ON HIS TOILET......
> *


needs to be more than an inch


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 03:55 PM~8017138
> *what's up girl, haven't flirted with you in a while, i mean talked  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 is that how a church going husband with two kids suppose to be talkin?!?!? :roflmao: j.k

whats up noe! how ya been? :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 04:52 PM~8017125
> *i know more
> *


I meet them when they come up to Dallas......... :biggrin: 
They ask me to come down and visit I'm like........... :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2007, 03:34 PM~8016999
> *NOTHIN BOUT TO GO WORK ON THE CHEVY A LIL MORE
> 
> 
> ...


WE DOIN B"I"G THANGS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 03:56 PM~8017147
> *I meet them when they come up to Dallas......... :biggrin:
> They ask me to come down and visit I'm like........... :dunno:
> *


whatta pimp.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 04:55 PM~8017141
> *I THINK LATIN COULD USE ONE OF THOSE 1 INCH CK VALVES ON HIS TOILET......
> *


Latin gets............ :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 04:57 PM~8017159
> *Latin gets............ :twak:
> *


chillout cap'n


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 03:56 PM~8017146
> *:0 is that how a church going husband with two kids suppose to be talkin?!?!? :roflmao: j.k
> 
> whats up noe! how ya been? :cheesy:
> *



i don't go to church anymore, been a while


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 04:57 PM~8017151
> *whatta pimp.
> *


Not me. I'm coming to vist you and bring my son with me so our kids can play 2gether........... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 03:56 PM~8017143
> *i hate that, living with momma and still broke all the time  :0
> *


yup....then wanna be actin like they are pimpin and shit.....if i lived at home i'd have a GOLD FRAME..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 04:58 PM~8017162
> *chillout cap'n
> *


Only thing that I'm saving is my 4x4 that is going run down you fence........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 04:59 PM~8017171
> *yup....then wanna be actin like they are pimpin and shit.....if i lived at home i'd have a GOLD FRAME..........
> *


Sound like Sixty8imp aka pancakes........... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 31 2007, 03:58 PM~8017167
> *i don't go to church anymore, been a while
> *


wwwwhhhhhhaaaaatttttt!!! :0 

in that case.... LOL j.k.!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 03:58 PM~8017168
> *Not me. I'm coming to vist you and bring my son with me so our kids can play 2gether........... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 05:06 PM~8017214
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 03:59 PM~8017171
> *yup....then wanna be actin like they are pimpin and shit.....if i lived at home i'd have a GOLD FRAME..........
> *


no shit! id be ballin like most of the ppl in here if i still lived with moms.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 05:08 PM~8017231
> *no shit! id be ballin like most of the ppl in here if i still lived with moms.
> *


I'd be ballin if I woud stop hanging out every Friday, Saturday, Sunday........ :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 05:12 PM~8017257
> *I'd be ballin if I woud stop hanging out every Friday, Saturday, Sunday........ :angry:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:12 PM~8017256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:12 PM~8017261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was laughing at you when I seen you walk up in that pink and pink chuck tylers........... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:13 PM~8017272


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 31 2007, 05:16 PM~8017288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you kind of look like micheal jackson there :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 04:18 PM~8017307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

that was her halloween costume!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

>


you kind of look like micheal jackson there :ugh:
[/quote]

That how I'm going to hang my window when I see you bed dancer...... :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 31 2007, 05:19 PM~8017313
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that was her halloween costume!
> *


Rosie wishes she had a body like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:19 PM~8017312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 04:24 PM~8017345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my sons favorite wrestlers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:27 PM~8017359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:28 PM~8017369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like women that don't where them at all.......... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

/\/\/\

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 05:30 PM~8017385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 05:31 PM~8017391
> *
> *


i'm just postin up old shit like DJLatin ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 31 2007, 05:32 PM~8017397
> *i'm just postin up old shit like DJLatin ... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:44 PM~8017485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you like the pic in my photo bucket.............. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 05:47 PM~8017514
> *I see you like the pic in my photo bucket.............. :biggrin:
> *


It's ok. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:50 PM~8017526
> *It's ok.  :biggrin:
> *


Sure buddy.............. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 05:53 PM~8017549
> *Sure buddy.............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:56 PM~8017567
> *Nice
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: sic713
What new son?????????????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 05:57 PM~8017583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that avatar, are they coming back with a retro atari?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:59 PM~8017595
> *that avatar, are they coming back with a retro atari?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 03:59 PM~8017589
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: sic713
> What new son?????????????
> *


just reading dad.. bout to go put in some more work..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2007, 06:11 PM~8017654
> *just reading dad.. bout to go put in some more work..
> *


The rides are coming out nice. I found another bike frame but it's chrome..... :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 31 2007, 04:13 PM~8017659
> *The rides are coming out nice. I found another bike frame but it's chrome..... :dunno:
> *


thanks..

u can paint over it.. but its achance it may chip easy in the future..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2007, 06:15 PM~8017672
> *thanks..
> 
> u can paint over it.. but its achance it may chip easy in the future..
> *


I will keep searching........... :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2007, 05:18 PM~8017307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWW FUCK THAT PUT MY .....I MEAN THEM TITAYS BACK


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 04:49 PM~8017100
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fool so tall he can take aerial pics of his ride......now that's GANG$TA
> *


THATS NOTHIN CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2007, 04:34 PM~8016999
> *NOTHIN BOUT TO GO WORK ON THE CHEVY A LIL MORE
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bud


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 04:49 PM~8017100
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fool so tall he can take aerial pics of his ride......now that's GANG$TA
> *


cause the foo like 8ft tall LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont like the grill.. slim, you need to get rid of it.. i'll swap you grills + $50.. just cause we homies.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 31 2007, 04:22 PM~8017329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn fool....you tall than a mofo.... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2007, 02:34 PM~8016999
> *NOTHIN BOUT TO GO WORK ON THE CHEVY A LIL MORE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shame the pamela anderson mural didn't work out.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:19 PM~8019287
> *shame the pamela anderson mural didn't work out.
> *


damn foo, dont you got a life or something?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 10:28 PM~8019369
> *damn foo, dont you got a life or something?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:30 PM~8019387
> *:angry:
> *


ha ha ha fuker! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 10:31 PM~8019400
> *ha ha ha fuker!  :biggrin:
> *


still mad about the cho yung fat thing huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:38 PM~8019468
> *still mad about the cho yung fat thing huh?
> *


nah im ova dat. bitch.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2007, 11:57 PM~8020122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: no comment


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody live in spring area? need favor.. PM me.. 


gracias


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 12:24 AM~8020298
> *anybody live in spring area? need favor.. PM me..
> gracias
> *


i do. and no. :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 10:19 PM~8019287
> *shame the pamela anderson mural didn't work out.
> *


ITS STILL THERE JUST EVERYTHING ELES DOSENT LOOK AS GOOD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 1 2007, 04:27 AM~8021150
> *ITS STILL THERE JUST EVERYTHING ELES DOSENT LOOK AS GOOD
> *


oh.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 31 2007, 08:33 PM~8018497
> *lookin good bud
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 09:28 PM~8018871
> *that's not rosie o'donnel.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh shit, i didn't get it yesterday :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wut up Htown......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2007, 11:57 PM~8020122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Classic Pose


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"ya'll make houston lowriders look bad" 

heard that somewhere.. :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 07:47 AM~8021382
> *Classic Pose
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 07:47 AM~8021385
> *"ya'll make houston lowriders look bad"
> 
> heard that somewhere..  :dunno:
> *


Probably in the ULA Houston topic  They deleted some of their posts so that it won't compare to this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 07:49 AM~8021390
> *Probably in the ULA Houston topic   They deleted some of their posts so that it won't compare to this one.  :biggrin:
> *


naw.. heard that awhile back..about this topic.. but aint saying names.. cause i don't wanna put them on blast. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 07:50 AM~8021393
> *naw..  heard that awhile back..about this topic..    but aint saying names..  cause i don't wanna put them on blast.  :biggrin:
> *


Oh well. fk it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i probably should say who it is.. cause nobody likes em anyway.. but i aint. imma try to be mature.. lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 07:57 AM~8021413
> *i probably should say who it is..  cause nobody likes em anyway.. but i aint.  imma try to be mature..  lol
> *


pussy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 06:49 AM~8021390
> *Probably in the ULA Houston topic   They deleted some of their posts so that it won't compare to this one.  :biggrin:
> *



link?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dvd?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

beta?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 06:01 AM~8021430
> *dvd?
> *



olle Latin.........you seen this?

Popin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 1 2007, 08:10 AM~8021463
> *olle Latin.........you seen this?
> 
> Popin'
> *


Them boys look a lil too fruity


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone need to fill one out?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 31 2007, 08:28 PM~8018871
> *that's not rosie o'donnel.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


omg!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 06:47 AM~8021382
> *Classic Pose
> 
> 
> ...


back when i was skinny. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 08:43 AM~8021596
> *omg!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Won't look at ex214girl the same way  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 06:47 AM~8021385
> *"ya'll make houston lowriders look bad"
> 
> heard that somewhere..  :dunno:
> *


i heard shit bout me recently too. i think its fkin comedy. should update my sig just for them gossipy ass bitches.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 07:00 AM~8021426
> *pussy
> *


LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 07:25 AM~8021508
> *Anyone need to fill one out?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 1 2007, 07:44 AM~8021604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bunch of haters.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 07:45 AM~8021609
> *i heard shit bout me recently too. i think its fkin comedy. should update my sig just for them gossipy ass bitches.
> *




do it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 08:52 AM~8021644
> *man i laughed so damn hard when i read that comment......coca pearl is a trip....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 07:52 AM~8021644
> *man i laughed so damn hard when i read that comment......coca pearl is a trip....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


x2

yup, but we were in houston so i should expect nothing less....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 1 2007, 08:02 AM~8021693
> *do it.
> *


instigator.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 08:45 AM~8021609
> *i heard shit bout me recently too. i think its fkin comedy. should update my sig just for them gossipy ass bitches.
> *


yeah..do it..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 08:35 AM~8021883
> *yeah..do it..
> *


 :roflmao: 

i might. when im bored enough. just wanted to put it out there that i know whats being said. they can all kiss my ass. :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

MORNIN PEEPS


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2007, 06:47 AM~8021944
> *MORNIN PEEPS
> *



What time you leaving to set up tomorrow?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 31 2007, 11:04 PM~8020172
> *:uh:    no comment
> *


YEAH WE KNOW YOUR NOT KUSTOM MATERIAL!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 1 2007, 08:52 AM~8021975
> *What time you leaving to set up tomorrow?
> *


NOT SHOWIN :tears:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 1 2007, 09:09 AM~8022053
> *YEAH WE KNOW YOUR NOT KUSTOM MATERIAL!
> *


I LIKE THA 62 IN UR AVATAR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2007, 09:47 AM~8021944
> *MORNIN PEEPS
> *


what's up nick?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2007, 10:13 AM~8022074
> *I LIKE THA 62 IN UR AVATAR
> *


I remember that day, Kodak moment


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 09:13 AM~8022077
> *what's up nick?
> *


NOT MUCH. JUS WORKIN.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 09:14 AM~8022080
> *I remember that day, Kodak moment
> *


WHAT OTHER PIX U GOT OF MY CARS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2007, 10:14 AM~8022082
> *NOT MUCH. JUS WORKIN.
> *


Que onda this weekend? Haven't seen your pops rolling the '62 lately.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2007, 10:16 AM~8022092
> *WHAT OTHER PIX U GOT OF MY CARS?
> *


Only ones I have of the '62 are when Angel had it and restored it. Those are on 4x6 format though. Would have to scan some at home and post them.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 09:17 AM~8022097
> *Only ones I have of the '62 are when Angel had it and restored it.  Those are on 4x6 format though.  Would have to scan some at home and post them.
> *


SEND ME COPIES OF WHAT YOU CAN.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2007, 10:19 AM~8022107
> *SEND ME COPIES OF WHAT YOU CAN.
> *


I'll try this weekend and upload them.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz up Latin. Those wheels are looking nice man, where did you get those
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Houston Topic ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2007, 08:25 AM~8022148
> *Houston Topic ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yup we dont get in trouble over here.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 1 2007, 08:29 AM~8022172
> *Yup we dont get in trouble over here.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah we leave the lowlife style of here ...anything goes...!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

craziness!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 1 2007, 10:21 AM~8022121
> *Wuz up Latin. Those wheels are looking nice man, where did you get those
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Some messican who was needing $ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Put me to the test....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8021979

:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 09:38 AM~8022253
> *Put me to the test....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8021979
> ...


 :roflmao: 

man oh man....some cold blooded fools in there.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

everybody must be working today....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 08:36 AM~8022243
> *Some messican who was needing $  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA. 

So wuz up with shortdog, any updates?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 08:50 AM~8022351
> *everybody must be working today....
> *


yea. im workin hard :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 1 2007, 10:52 AM~8022369
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA.
> 
> So wuz up with shortdog, any updates?
> *


he flipped it and made a profit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2007, 09:56 AM~8022404
> *yea. im workin hard :uh:
> *


ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 1 2007, 09:42 AM~8021912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. you actually got permission from coach to post in here? or are there going to be consinquences for your actions? :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and nope, i sure aint kustoms material. although i recall someone tried to "trick" me into a meeting.. with offers of booze.. "come to lil joe's..we gonna go drink"..then i get there..and "come inside..meetings gonna start".. 

but i really didn't wanna dig up that crap.. but since you brought it up.. how u like them apples? 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 10:50 AM~8022351
> *everybody must be working today....
> *


boss lady got me on da grind today.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got quiet.. something i said? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

LOL DAMMM I MISSED SOME FUNNY SHIT.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 10:05 AM~8022463
> *got quiet.. something i said?  :biggrin:
> *


troublemaker!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chismelows_@Jun 1 2007, 11:05 AM~8022464
> *LOL DAMMM I MISSED SOME FUNNY SHIT.......
> *


go back to sleep


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 08:58 AM~8022417
> *he flipped it and made a profit.
> *



Cool.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 1 2007, 11:08 AM~8022476
> *Cool.
> *


Any update on that impala?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1963 parts car

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/342566678.html

1964 decent looking for 3 g's

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/341864606.html


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 10:02 AM~8022443
> *GANGSTA
> wow..  you actually got permission from coach to post in here?    or are there going to be consinquences for your actions?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Bitch please...FUCK YOU and your six thousand dollar car...do something NEW to that piece of shit and your fake ass chinas...get a real car BIATCH and while your add it get some new rims! :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 1 2007, 11:15 AM~8022524
> *Bitch please...FUCK YOU and your six thousand dollar car...do something NEW to that piece of shit and your fake ass chinas...get a real car BIATCH and while your add it get some new rims!  :buttkick:
> *


damn.. u so angry. did i strike a nerve? and you worry about that wagon your never gonna finish. and if you really wanna get messy.. i could. but i'll leave it at that..before you get in trouble with kustoms.. you prolly gettin phone call now saying "you making us look bad"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

make of fact.. 


WHIRLWIND.. come get your boy before he makes bigger fool of himself then he has already.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 10:18 AM~8022547
> *damn.. u so angry. did i strike a nerve?    and you worry about that wagon your never gonna finish.    and if you really wanna get messy.. i could.  but i'll leave it at that..before you get in trouble with kustoms..      you prolly gettin phone call now saying "you making us look bad"
> *


We will see whose talking shit at the Houston Show..we will see whats new on your car..and second of all i have a better shit to do then be on the internet all day and play..i got a business to run and bills to pay...i dont live at home with my grandma...stop talking shit while your ahead because the only one making a fool of themselves is you, because everyone knows your true colors!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 1 2007, 11:24 AM~8022597
> *We will see whose talking shit at the Houston Show..we will see whats new on your car..and second of all i have a better shit to do then be on the internet all day and play..i got a business to run and bills to pay...i dont live at home with my grandma...stop talking shit while your ahead because the only one making a fool of themselves is you, because everyone knows your true colors!
> *


 :roflmao: 


i'm sitting out houston show.. i haven't done enough to car.. and i'll be first to admit that.. got behind schedule , from working on daily.. so if you think that was an insult.. you way off..cause people already knew i wasn't going. 

as for living with grandma.. wow.. you moved out of your dads.. all the way next door.. really living on your own there.. your mom still does your laundry, so i dont even know wtf u talkn about. 

so, why dont you run along before someone gets mad at you.. 

thanks for playing robert. 

have nice day


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anway.. i'm gonna go back to work..before i hurt any more feelings.. 


deuce


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 10:06 AM~8022469
> *go back to sleep
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 1 2007, 11:38 AM~8022692
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

everyday some is on blast in this thread :uh: kinda gettin old....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 11:39 AM~8022702
> *everyday some is on blast in this thread :uh: kinda gettin old....
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..and FYI for everybody who's curious..

if i spend time with members of different clubs.. DO NOT take that, as i'm trying to get with the club.. 

i've hung out with houston stylez, bad influences.. empire.. royal touch.. individuals.. ro.. latin kustoms.. etc etc.. all pretty much cool people.. but does not mean i'm interested.. if i were "interested" i'd straight out tell you.. so for that 1 person i know,that may have thought that.. sorry you misunderstood.. no hard feelings..

ok.. back to work fo real.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 11:39 AM~8022702
> *everyday some is on blast in this thread :uh: kinda gettin old....
> *


yeah.. its lame..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 11:41 AM~8022711
> *
> ok.. back to work fo real.. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 10:33 AM~8022671
> *anway.. i'm gonna go back to work..before i hurt any more feelings..
> deuce
> *


I moved next door because i bought my own house..something you dont know anything about..and since you wanna be all in my laundry , nope try again, i do my own clothes..dont be mad because im 27 and i have my own house and your damn near 40 living at grannys crib...its not about who "assums" to have more scoop on the other its the quality of your ride...and SORRY no competition!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. its lunch time. so i'm back.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 11:41 AM~8022717
> *yeah..  its lame..
> *


funny you say that cuz your 80% of the cause!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 1 2007, 11:43 AM~8022728
> *I moved next door because i bought my own house..something you dont know anything about..and since you wanna be all in my laundry , nope try again, i do my own clothes..dont be mad because im 27 and i have my own house and your damn near 40 living at grannys crib...its not about who "assums" to have more scoop on the other its the quality of your ride...and SORRY no competition!
> *


i'm not even gonna read what you typed.. i'll be the mature one here.. sorry about gettin messy.. and wish u best of luck with ur wagon..and to latin kustoms as well. i'll leave it at that..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 11:44 AM~8022732
> *funny you say that cuz your 80% of the cause!
> *


me? nooooooooo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously.. anybody in spring area willing to help me out.. need some info.. PM me..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 11:48 AM~8022771
> *seriously.. anybody in spring area willing to help me out..  need some info..  PM me..
> *


Ill come by and punch you in the throat.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 11:53 AM~8022805
> *Ill come by and punch you in the throat.
> *


and your 15% :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 11:54 AM~8022812
> *and your 15% :uh:
> *


stay outta this saltine. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 11:54 AM~8022817
> *stay outta this saltine.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 11:54 AM~8022817
> *stay outta this saltine.  :angry:
> *


Ill remeber that  Good luck!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. screw it..heres the deal.. tryin to find address in spring, of some fool that owes me $.. :machinegun: blk dude named Will.. he drive a 94'ish buick roadmaster.. on 22" blades.. 

hell, his # is 281-701-8961


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin on the set


sup hunny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 11:59 AM~8022850
> *trippin on the set
> sup hunny
> *


told u not to call me that.. queer


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 09:39 AM~8022702
> *everyday some is on blast in this thread :uh: kinda gettin old....
> *


It's entertaining................


Glad no one knows me in Houston. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 1 2007, 12:01 PM~8022862
> *It's entertaining................
> Glad no one knows me in Houston.  :biggrin:
> *


I do :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 11:57 AM~8022835
> *Ill remeber that   Good luck!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 10:53 AM~8022805
> *Ill come by and punch you in the throat.
> *


how...he has no neck....all pancakes remember....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 12:15 PM~8022959
> *how...he has no neck....all pancakes remember....
> *


bwwwwwwwwwwahhhhhhhh ha ha, Ill just ask chuck norris. he will know what to do LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 12:15 PM~8022959
> *how...he has no neck....all pancakes remember....
> *


you need new material. maybe go buy a joke book or something. just a thought.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 12:17 PM~8022969
> *you need new material.    maybe go buy a joke book or something.  just a thought.
> *


gettin mad are we?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

wassupers


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

boring as hell at work today  This is what Ive been lookin at for over two hours. no trucks so the paver hasnt moved.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 12:26 PM~8023033
> *boring as hell at work today  This is what Ive been lookin at for over two hours. no trucks so the paver hasnt moved.
> 
> 
> ...


then grab a shovel yah lazy mook!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 11:17 AM~8022969
> *you need new material.    maybe go buy a joke book or something.  just a thought.
> *












fill this out and send it to someone who gives a fk.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 12:27 PM~8023040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha it says "girly man who filed report" LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 12:27 PM~8023036
> *then grab a shovel yah lazy mook!
> *


cant you read??? No trucks nothing to shovel! Do you really think I would even if they asked :biggrin: lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 12:31 PM~8023067
> *cant you read??? No trucks nothing to shovel!  Do you really think I would even if they asked :biggrin: lol
> *


lazy ass LOL btw, try answering your phone ya puto


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 12:31 PM~8023067
> *cant you read??? No trucks nothing to shovel!  Do you really think I would even if they asked :biggrin: lol
> *


and you know i cant asshole :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 12:32 PM~8023074
> *lazy ass LOL btw, try answering your phone ya puto
> *


text me asshole! cant you see Im working in the fkin woods!!!??? Oh I forgot your to cheap to send texts :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 12:34 PM~8023084
> *text me asshole! cant you see Im working in the fkin woods!!!??? Oh I forgot your to cheap to send texts :uh:
> *


ill send you a punch to tha throat. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 12:35 PM~8023088
> *ill send you a punch to tha throat.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 12:39 PM~8023115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow, your technological prowess astonishes me :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 12:43 PM~8023142
> *wow, your technological prowess astonishes me  :0
> *


I would have sent it to your phone but you cant get picture messages :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 09:39 AM~8022702
> *everyday some is on blast in this thread :uh: kinda gettin old....
> *


glad it isnt me anymore..... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2007, 12:46 PM~8023156
> *glad it isnt me anymore..... :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


we all have gone threw it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 10:48 AM~8023159
> *we all have gone threw it
> *


yep...gets old....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

true....... now post more lowriders :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 10:51 AM~8023176
> *true....... now post more lowriders :cheesy:
> *












wait a minute no hydros......  ...coming soon...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2007, 12:55 PM~8023191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remember mines a "nonlowrider" too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2007, 10:59 AM~8022850
> *sup hunny
> *


:wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 10:51 AM~8023176
> *true....... now post more lowriders :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 11:34 AM~8023084
> *text me asshole! cant you see Im working in the fkin woods!!!??? Oh I forgot your to cheap to send texts :uh:
> *


no comment! :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 12:59 PM~8023213
> *no comment!  :roflmao:
> *


send me a text cuz I dont get it.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

BLACK 

or 


RED


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2007, 01:03 PM~8023237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happen to the "wut it dew H-town" guy? Havent seen him or his ride...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 11:59 AM~8022849
> *aight.. screw it..heres the deal..    tryin to find address in spring, of some fool that owes me $..    :machinegun:  blk dude named Will.. he drive a 94'ish buick roadmaster.. on 22" blades..
> 
> hell, his # is 281-701-8961
> *


DONT KNOW HIM OR THE CAR :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 12:07 PM~8023260
> *send me a text cuz I dont get it.....
> *


chismoso!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 01:11 PM~8023277
> *what happen to the "wut it dew H-town" guy? Havent seen him or his ride...
> *


he got caught up in the myspace world.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 01:13 PM~8023293
> *chismoso!!
> *


ya boy just got textowned :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 12:24 PM~8023363
> *ya boy just got textowned :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno: :roflmao: 

i dont know whatcha talkin bout.... :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 01:28 PM~8023376
> *:0  hno:  :roflmao:
> 
> i dont know whatcha talkin bout.... :angel:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2007, 12:30 PM~8023385
> *:no:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 01:33 PM~8023405
> *:yes:
> *


lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

puro pedo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 1 2007, 02:01 PM~8023549
> *puro pedo
> *


that about sums it up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OK


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

um how bout no.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2007, 01:13 PM~8023292
> *DONT KNOW HIM OR THE CAR :nosad:
> *


CALL EM AND ASK FOR HIS ADDRESS HE DODGING MY CALLS. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 11:59 AM~8022849
> *aight.. screw it..heres the deal..    tryin to find address in spring, of some fool that owes me $..    :machinegun:  blk dude named Will.. he drive a 94'ish buick roadmaster.. on 22" blades..
> 
> hell, his # is 281-701-8961
> *


CALL THAT POO-TOE..TELL EM I WANT MY $.. BEFORE SOMETHING BAD HAPPENS TO EM.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 02:14 PM~8023600
> *um how bout no.
> *


stop texting me askin me to be nice.. imma azz by nature..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 01:31 PM~8023702
> *stop texting me askin me to be nice..    imma azz by nature..
> *


:ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :angel:

shit fool i wouldnt waste my text msgs tellin you to be nice....i know better.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 02:16 PM~8023614
> *CALL THAT POO-TOE..TELL EM I WANT MY $..      BEFORE SOMETHING BAD HAPPENS TO EM.
> *


you sold him the blades on credit? fk that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 02:41 PM~8023773
> *you sold him the blades on credit?  fk that.
> *


and for only 1600 damn Get the tire iron Im down :biggrin: got some bricks too


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 01:16 PM~8023614
> *CALL THAT POO-TOE..TELL EM I WANT MY $..      BEFORE SOMETHING BAD HAPPENS TO EM.
> *


say fool....what color is the car?? got a homie that lives over there.....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2007, 06:25 PM~8018436
> *THATS NOTHIN CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> ...


gettin a 42" on my regal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 1 2007, 02:41 PM~8023773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno.. he didnt pick up rims with it.. used a van.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

matter of fact.. theres $100 in for for anybody that gets me man's address.


i know i know.. spending $100 cause you got burned on $20.. seems dumb.. but theres principals involved..princinalities.. namean.. :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 1 2007, 02:03 PM~8023886
> *gettin a 42" on my regal
> *


32 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2007, 01:20 PM~8023973
> *32 :0
> *


Naw it a 42 but my arm is 32" thats why i told u 32" thats all i could reach...lol


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 01:12 PM~8023933
> *matter of fact.. theres $100 in for for anybody that gets me man's address.
> i know i know..  spending $100 cause you got burned on $20.. seems dumb..  but theres principals involved..princinalities.. namean..  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


whut up big perm...I mean big worm....lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 08:52 AM~8021644
> *man i laughed so damn hard when i read that comment......coca pearl is a trip....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 1 2007, 02:24 PM~8024003
> *Naw it a 42 but my arm is 32" thats why i told u 32" thats all i could reach...lol
> *


WASSUP PUTA? WHAT YOU DOIN IN HERE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 1 2007, 03:25 PM~8024015
> *whut up big perm...I mean big worm....lol
> *


first of all, Don't be calling here like you some straghit up g, cause i cut your balls off and hand them to you, partner. I've been warning you too many times about my money, smokey. It's the principle of the whole thing. there's principalities in this.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *NIX CUSTOMS*

sup N"I"X 


wuts da wurd?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 02:35 PM~8024073
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8024113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: hater.. aint you got a field to plow or something? or mow, or graze.or whatever it is ya'll country folks do.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 02:43 PM~8024113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

is it 5 yet!! :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 03:46 PM~8024138
> *:roflmao:
> 
> is it 5 yet!!  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 02:44 PM~8024121
> *:uh:    hater..    aint you got a field to plow or something?  or mow, or graze.or whatever it is ya'll country folks do.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 03:54 PM~8024191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ok, now that was good one.. fkr


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mac2lac, MR.64wagon

hide danny.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 04:05 PM~8024273
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mac2lac, MR.64wagon
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got text msg from dani.. for those who know wuts going on.. its all over..and things went well!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

45 more minutes... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

goofy..

[email protected]"fk u then..thats why i never call you..you aint my homeboy" 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 04:20 PM~8024382
> *45 more minutes... :uh:
> *


and then?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 03:23 PM~8024400
> *and then?
> *


the party starts! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 04:31 PM~8024455
> *the party starts! :cheesy:
> *


and then?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 03:23 PM~8024400
> *and then?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 03:32 PM~8024462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope! i switched it up to bud light. but last weekend i was drinking miller. :ugh: might be drinking that tomorrow night too. nah ill bring my own beer this time. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2007, 04:32 PM~8024462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and then?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 04:35 PM~8024476
> *nope! i switched it up to bud light. but last weekend i was drinking miller. :ugh: might be drinking that tomorrow night too. nah ill bring my own beer this time. :cheesy:
> *


ghetto.. but thats wuts sexy about you..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 03:37 PM~8024496
> *ghetto..  thats wuts sexy about you..
> *


 :roflmao: 


thats ok though....cause i dont give a fk! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 04:38 PM~8024499
> *:roflmao:
> thats ok though....cause i dont give a fk! :cheesy:
> *


damn.. stop talkin all like a stright G cause u gonna make me fall in love.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 03:39 PM~8024507
> *damn.. stop talkin all like a stright G  cause u gonna make me fall in love.
> *


:ugh: my bad...... 


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 more mins for me.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 12:59 PM~8023213
> *no comment!  :roflmao:
> *


shadd up yous :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 04:54 PM~8024584
> *2 more mins for me.
> *


for what, your next heart attack? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 03:57 PM~8024590
> *shadd up yous  :angry:
> *


text msg sent.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 1 2007, 03:59 PM~8024597
> *for what, your next heart attack?  :cheesy:
> *


omg! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

www.losmagnificos.org</span>


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2007, 08:44 AM~8021604
> *Won't look at ex214girl the same way    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 10:50 AM~8022351
> *everybody must be working today....
> *


you know I am ... I'm still working


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2007, 05:50 PM~8024861
> *you know I am ... I'm still working
> *


on da grind huh?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 05:55 PM~8024886
> *on da grind huh?
> *


yup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2007, 06:05 PM~8024921
> *yup
> *


ready to booze this weekend? lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 06:07 PM~8024932
> *ready to booze this weekend?  lol
> *


hell yeah, worked hard all week ...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2007, 06:11 PM~8024946
> *hell yeah, worked hard all week ...
> *


i didnt work hard..but i'll drink anyway


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 06:59 PM~8025126
> *i didnt work hard..but i'll drink anyway
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jun 1 2007, 04:18 PM~8024696
> *www.losmagnificos.org</span>
> *


Me too, I'd like to thank everyone who came out during the trial, or even those who just sent texts to check up on it, and pray for us. We'll be celebrating tonight for sure, and we'll posts future updates on our victory celebration... 

Now I can finally get some sleep! Oh yeah, and through this entire trial my mom was extremely sick...partially my fault....but anyway, she deserves special llove from ya'll for being such a trooper. 

Much <3


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jun 1 2007, 04:18 PM~8024696
> *www.losmagnificos.org</span>
> *


congrats


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jun 1 2007, 04:18 PM~8024696
> *www.losmagnificos.org</span>
> *



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 04:31 PM~8024455
> *the party starts! :cheesy:
> *


Shit I need to come back to Houtson................ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2007, 05:02 PM~8024621
> *text msg sent.
> *


Mine doesn't work str8 phone call.............. :tongue:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 1 2007, 09:47 PM~8025926
> *Me too, I'd like to thank everyone who came out during the trial, or even those who just sent texts to check up on it, and pray for us. We'll be celebrating tonight for sure, and we'll posts future updates on our victory celebration...
> 
> Now I can finally get some sleep! Oh yeah, and through this entire trial my mom was extremely sick...partially my fault....but anyway, she deserves special llove from ya'll for being such a trooper.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 1 2007, 11:59 AM~8022849
> *aight.. screw it..heres the deal..    tryin to find address in spring, of some fool that owes me $..    :machinegun:  blk dude named Will.. he drive a 94'ish buick roadmaster.. on 22" blades..
> 
> hell, his # is 281-701-8961
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Jun 1 2007, 03:18 PM~8024696
> *www.losmagnificos.org</span>
> *



bout damn time.....lol CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but what is everybody going to do with the [name dispute] t-shirts?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2007, 02:04 PM~8028634
> *but what is everybody going to do with the [name dispute] t-shirts?
> *


they retro now :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2007, 02:05 PM~8028638
> *they retro now :biggrin:
> *


then they gonna go for a grip, like Road Stars :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

PISTOLEROS AIR BRUSHIN GETTIN DOWN!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats whats up...


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

DATS WUZ UP HOMEBOY PISTOLEROS ARTWORK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2007, 09:57 PM~8031070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DATZ WUZ UP CUZ PURO PISTOLEROS


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

a little sum 4rom da pistolero


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

caddy looks good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a lil something i did saturday before it rained on me...:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 11:33 AM~8032558
> *a lil something i did saturday before it rained on me...:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


camry? wtf?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

alreadypuntocom


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 3 2007, 11:17 AM~8032862
> *camry? wtf?
> *


with juice and 13's


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 05:59 PM~8033893
> *with juice and 13's
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 05:59 PM~8033893
> *with juice and 13's
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 3 2007, 06:16 PM~8033995
> *:0
> *


you bought the flashback 2.0? i was dissappointed, so didn't buy it.. its smaller then the original 2600.. has buttons instead of switches. no slot to put old skoo cartridges.. (although i heard geeks already cut'n em and are able to tap into the guts to use cartridges).


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

SUM PINSTRIPES ON MY HOMEBOYS TRUCK I DID LAST FRI


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

today


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 3 2007, 07:28 PM~8034443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anybody got more pics of that van in the background?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WHO'S THAT GETTIN DOWN!!!! :biggrin: EL PISTOLERO


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 3 2007, 07:25 PM~8034424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like good turn out.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

too bad yo bitch ass wasnt there..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2007, 11:38 PM~8036188
> *too bad yo bitch ass wasnt there..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEOPLES :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

orale


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 07:50 AM~8037333
> *SUP PEOPLES  :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


slow down killa.. gonna hurt innocent people..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 07:51 AM~8037449
> *slow down killa..  gonna hurt innocent people..
> *


THATS HOW WE DO IT IN "STRAWBERRY HILL" FOO. hno: :loco: :werd: :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 09:13 AM~8037528
> *THATS HOW WE DO IT IN "STRAWBERRY HILL" FOO. hno:  :loco:  :werd:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


Nix got that machine gun funk...........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

how was everyones weekend?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 09:13 AM~8037528
> *THATS HOW WE DO IT IN "STRAWBERRY HILL" FOO. hno:  :loco:  :werd:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


 hno: STOP THAT.. GUNZ SKURR ME.. 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 09:52 AM~8037726
> *how was everyones weekend?
> *


good good.. were u at perfect rack other nite? thought i saw u there.. :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 09:52 AM~8037726
> *how was everyones weekend?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: How was your weekend Hny Brn?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 09:56 AM~8037742
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: How was your weekend Hny Brn?
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 09:58 AM~8037753
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats why she's da "home wrecka"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 08:56 AM~8037740
> *good good..  were u at perfect rack other nite? thought i saw u there..  :dunno:
> *


nah that wasnt me. i swear i have a twin runnin around htown. :ugh: LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 08:56 AM~8037742
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: How was your weekend Hny Brn?
> *


mine was pretty good! glad i went to sleep at 8 last night cause i would of been dead tired today from friday and saturday night.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 10:01 AM~8037767
> *thats why she's da "home wrecka"
> *


I live single so there is nothing to wreck here.............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 10:06 AM~8037791
> *mine was pretty good! glad i went to sleep at 8 last night cause i would of been dead tired today from friday and saturday night.
> *


Cool. I got drunk Friday night til the only thing I was looking for was my bed. Sunday night still up from it.............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 09:01 AM~8037767
> *thats why she's da "home wrecka"
> *


  you must be talkin bout my twin. cause i dont wreck ppls homes. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 10:10 AM~8037806
> *  you must be talkin bout my twin. cause i dont wreck ppls homes. :ugh:
> *


Meatball wrecks homes................. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 09:19 AM~8037846
> *Meatball wrecks homes................. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 10:25 AM~8037866
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 4 2007, 10:04 AM~8037781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 09:28 AM~8037885
> *1st i see u at the hop then i see u at perfect rack.. think u stalkin me..   :scrutinize:
> :uh:
> *


:roflmao: 

i dont have the amount of time, patience or energy to be anyones stalker!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 10:31 AM~8037897
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i dont have the amount of time, patience or energy to be anyones stalker!
> *


lies, all lies.. now i gonna be worried every time is see a galant. hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 09:32 AM~8037902
> *lies, all lies.. now i gonna be worried every time is see a galant.  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 09:52 AM~8037726
> *how was everyones weekend?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 10:49 AM~8037984
> *:angry:
> *


serves u right sucka


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 10:49 AM~8037984
> *:angry:
> *


What happen homie you bought some bad egg rolls?????????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 09:56 AM~8037740
> *good good..  were u at perfect rack other nite? thought i saw u there..  :dunno:
> *


used to shoot pool there untill it turned into a teenage club cesspool


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 09:49 AM~8037984
> *:angry:
> *


troublemaker!

i still wanna see pics of the outcome? did your headache finally go away?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 10:51 AM~8037997
> *What happen homie you bought some bad egg rolls?????????
> *


nah, some dumb ass crashed into my lac :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 10:51 AM~8037999
> *used to shoot pool there untill it turned into a teenage club cesspool
> *


 :werd:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 10:51 AM~8038002
> *troublemaker!
> 
> i still wanna see pics of the outcome? did your headache finally go away?
> *


i feel better , thank you for asking


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 10:52 AM~8038003
> *nah, some dumb ass crashed into my lac  :angry:
> *


Damn that's a fucked weekend you had homie.............. :tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 10:50 AM~8037994
> *serves u right sucka
> *


mama la verga ghey!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 09:53 AM~8038010
> *i feel better , thank you for asking
> *


youre welcome. :cheesy: 

your face feeling ok too?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 10:54 AM~8038013
> *youre welcome. :cheesy:
> 
> your face feeling ok too?
> *


betta than that other foo bitch got converse stamped on his face. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 10:53 AM~8038011
> *Damn that's a fucked weekend you had homie.............. :tears:
> *


nah, happend tues. the shit head has Fred Loya insurance, and I havent even heard from them or recieved a call back :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 09:54 AM~8038018
> *betta than that other foo  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

anger management....you should check into it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 10:58 AM~8038046
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> anger management....you should check into it.
> *


Me?! How bout yourself? LOL nah, ppl told me that (for real) and I answer by punching them in the throat.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 10:56 AM~8038031
> *nah, happend tues. the shit head has Fred Loya insurance, and I havent even heard from them or recieved a call back  :angry:
> *


I know they have an office off of 45 on the Northside. Is the Lac rebuildable?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 11:00 AM~8038057
> *I know they have an office off of 45 on the Northside. Is the Lac rebuildable?
> *


yeah, but they wanna total it out :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 11:00 AM~8038056
> *Me?! How bout yourself? LOL nah, ppl told me that (for real) and I answer by punching them in the throat.
> *


and then two to body................ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 10:00 AM~8038056
> *Me?! How bout yourself? LOL nah, ppl told me that (for real) and I answer by punching them in the throat.
> *


me? what are you talkin bout?!? im nothing but nice!! you betta ask somebody!! :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 11:01 AM~8038062
> *yeah, but they wanna total it out  :angry:
> *


They don't want to spend the money to fix it............. :twak: They look at it would be cheaper to total it then fix it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 11:03 AM~8038074
> *They don't want to spend the money to fix it............. :twak: They look at it would be cheaper to total it then fix it.
> *


not when my lawyer says $12000 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 11:03 AM~8038073
> *me? what are you talkin bout?!? im nothing but nice!! you betta ask somebody!! :angel:
> *


wow, you kiss your mom with that lying mouf? miss Xena warrior chicana


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 11:03 AM~8038078
> *not when my lawyer says $12000  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: How much are they going to charge you to buy it back if they total it out?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 11:07 AM~8038095
> *:biggrin: How much are they going to charge you to buy it back if they total it out?
> *


roughly 3 gz that is without the booty kit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 10:58 AM~8038046
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> anger management....you should check into it.
> *


worked for me.. now i'm happy-go-lucky and very pleasant person to deal with. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 11:10 AM~8038108
> *worked for me..  now i'm happy-go-lucky and very pleasant person to deal with.  :biggrin:
> *


no drugs or councling gonna turn me into a sissy, sissy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 10:06 AM~8038089
> *wow, you kiss your mom with that lying mouf? miss Xena warrior chicana
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

like i said....im nothing but nice! :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 11:09 AM~8038105
> *roughly 3 gz that is without the booty kit
> *


Damn insurance trying to rape you on buying the car back wrecked.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 4 2007, 11:03 AM~8038073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Dena, what be the nizzle. your car looked great in tha pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 11:11 AM~8038118
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> like i said....im nothing but nice! :angel:
> *


yeah.. we know u NICE.. very NICE..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

whats up franky cakes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 11:11 AM~8038117
> *no drugs or councling gonna turn me into a sissy, sissy.
> *


if i didn't have my pills, i'd have choked half da people i have beef with by now. i call em my "anti-choke-a-bitch pills"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. almost forgot.. was on 75th street last nite..around 9pm.. by mason park i saw chingo bling in his monte carlo.. boy wanna race.. showed that wet, wut LT1 is all about.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 10:10 AM~8038108
> *worked for me..  now i'm happy-go-lucky and very pleasant person to deal with.  :biggrin:
> *


rrrriiiiiggggghhhhhhttttt!!! :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 11:20 AM~8038175
> *if i didn't have my pills, i'd have choked half da people i have beef with by now.   i call em my "anti-choke-a-bitch pills"
> *


I needed those when this chick called herself trying to punch me in the face....... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 10:12 AM~8038129
> *yeah.. we know u NICE.. very NICE..
> *


 :angel:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 08:39 AM~8037661
> *Nix got that machine gun funk...........
> *


THATS RIGHT. :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 11:12 AM~8038127
> *Dena, what be the nizzle. your car looked great in tha pics
> *


 thanks Young ... took second place, but I got Best of Show Murals :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 11:30 AM~8038228
> *: took second place, but I got Best of Show Murals  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 10:30 AM~8038228
> * thanks Young ... took second place, but I got Best of Show Murals  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKED GOOD GIRL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 11:30 AM~8038228
> * thanks Young ... took second place, but I got Best of Show Murals  :0  :biggrin:
> *


congrats


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 11:41 AM~8038278
> *LOOKED GOOD GIRL
> *


kiss azz ******


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up peeples


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 4 2007, 10:44 AM~8038298
> *what up peeples
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 10:42 AM~8038287
> *kiss azz ******
> *


"I" DONT NEED TO KISS ASS. :0


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jun 4 2007, 11:09 AM~8038413
> *:happysad:
> *


SUP DAWGY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 12:08 PM~8038411
> *"I" DONT NEED TO KISS ASS. :0
> *


"I" wouldn't know. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nix.. wut ever happen wif that thing u suppose to do for me.. that all setup yet? or what?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 08:06 AM~8037791
> *mine was pretty good! glad i went to sleep at 8 last night cause i would of been dead tired today from friday and saturday night.
> *


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 10:10 AM~8038421
> *SUP DAWGY
> *


Chillin, Whats the dealy?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jun 4 2007, 12:14 PM~8038446
> *Sweet, Sweet "ReVeNgE"
> *


man hold up.. everybody on a rampage lately..wtf..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jun 4 2007, 12:14 PM~8038446
> *Chillin, Whats the dealy?
> *


wutup loco


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2007, 11:13 AM~8038445
> *
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 11:12 AM~8038441
> *nix.. wut ever happen wif that thing u suppose to do for me..  that all setup yet? or what?
> *


WENT BY FRIDAY. AND U KNOW THE REST. :cheesy: :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jun 4 2007, 11:14 AM~8038446
> *Chillin, Whats the dealy?
> *


WERKN


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 10:03 AM~8038078
> *not when my lawyer says $12000  :biggrin:
> *



good luck.....you'll be lucky to get blue book on it....and if you take it to court...you lookin at an easy 2 yrs to settle


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 4 2007, 12:26 PM~8038534
> *good luck.....you'll be lucky to get blue book on it....and if you take it to court...you lookin at an easy 2 yrs to settle
> *


even if he went to court, he'd only get 60% of what is won. atty gets the 40%


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 10:21 AM~8038505
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


sup buddy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 12:22 PM~8038513
> *WENT BY FRIDAY. AND U KNOW THE REST. :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :uh: i even had something nice to trade with. but fk u then.. if u gonna be shady like that.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 11:20 AM~8038175
> *if i didn't have my pills, i'd have choked half da people i have beef with by now.  i call em my "anti-choke-a-bitch pills"
> *


pills dont work when you were a sissy to begin with :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 11:30 AM~8038228
> * thanks Young ... took second place, but I got Best of Show Murals  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats how you rollin?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 12:08 PM~8038411
> *"I" DONT NEED TO KISS ASS. :0
> *


 here we go with the "I" thing again :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 12:29 PM~8038559
> *pills dont work when you were a sissy to begin with  :biggrin:
> *


you one that faked heart attack when ya'll got robbed.. or wait, was it a real heart attack? not sure which is funnier.. :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 4 2007, 12:26 PM~8038534
> *good luck.....you'll be lucky to get blue book on it....and if you take it to court...you lookin at an easy 2 yrs to settle
> *


imma fight to get it fixed. Its very repairable. no frame damage.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 12:33 PM~8038584
> *you one that faked heart attack when ya'll got robbed..  or wait, was it a real heart attack?  not sure which is funnier..      :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: come on ova to the store and we'll see who has the heart attack


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 12:33 PM~8038587
> *imma fight to get it fixed. Its very repairable. no frame damage.
> *


if you want to keep your car and fix it.. they only give you the repair costs, not the total value. if you let them total it, you can ask when/where it'll be sold and you can go bid on it. you'd end up saving $ that way. but risk not gettin car back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 12:34 PM~8038594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: come on ova to the store and we'll see who has the heart attack
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 12:36 PM~8038605
> *:machinegun:
> *


then imma bring your ass back to life just so that I can give you another heart attack. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2007, 11:28 AM~8038551
> *sup buddy
> *


jus workin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 12:37 PM~8038614
> *then imma bring your ass back to life just so that I can give you another heart attack.  :biggrin:
> *


if u aint busy filling slurpy machine.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 12:42 PM~8038639
> *if u aint busy filling slurpy machine.
> *


last time you got robbed you used your moms as a "human shield". LOL they still managed to shoot around her and hit you. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8038628
> *jus workin...
> *


workin hard or asleep at the desk?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 11:51 AM~8038695
> *workin hard or asleep at the desk?
> *


im on the clock gettin paid. thats all that matters.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 12:43 PM~8038650
> *last time you got robbed you used your moms as a "human shield". LOL they still managed to shoot around her and hit you. LOL
> *


come on poo-toe.. you coulda came back with something better then a momma joke. very dissapointed in you grasshoppa


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 12:54 PM~8038716
> *im on the clock gettin paid. thats all that matters.
> *


lazy ass :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 12:54 PM~8038719
> *come on poo-toe..   you coulda came back with something better then a momma joke.     very dissapointed in you grasshoppa
> *


If you look closely, you mother was not used in any way as the "prime" focus of this joke. She was just used as a mere example of your "Sissy-ness" (cowardess if you will) by use of a "humanshield". Your mother was not at all made fun of. Also I made fun of your obesity.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 2 2007, 12:04 PM~8028634
> *but what is everybody going to do with the [name dispute] t-shirts?
> *


Wear them and remember me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 4 2007, 01:00 PM~8038772
> *Wear them and remember me.
> *


  call me..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 11:55 AM~8038729
> *lazy ass  :angry:
> *


dont hate! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 01:10 PM~8038833
> *dont hate! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 01:06 PM~8038806
> *    call me..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 11:33 AM~8038587
> *imma fight to get it fixed. Its very repairable. no frame damage.
> *


just let them give you the money and ask for a buy back offer......they'll probably sell it back for cheap.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 4 2007, 01:14 PM~8038876
> *just let them give you the money and ask for a buy back offer......they'll probably sell it back for cheap.....
> *


if they can fix it without me having headaches, then fine. I dont care bout $$$. I just want it over with.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 4 2007, 01:14 PM~8038876
> *just let them give you the money and ask for a buy back offer......they'll probably sell it back for cheap.....
> *


how was the show yesterday?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 12:21 PM~8038904
> *how was the show yesterday?
> *


i dont think he went......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2007, 01:27 PM~8038957
> *i dont think he went......
> *


thank you for informing me, btw how was it?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 12:27 PM~8038961
> *thank you for informing me, btw how was it?
> *


the show was ok.......small for the venue but it was cool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2007, 11:32 AM~8038988
> *the show was ok.......small for the venue but it was cool
> *


sup dawg


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2007, 12:56 PM~8039092
> *sup dawg
> *


sup my nig!....what's the damm deal?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i woulda made it to da show..but 68 on blocks.. making power moves


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 4 2007, 11:41 AM~8038278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jun 4 2007, 11:57 AM~8039093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what,mexican stole your chinas...


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Well whats up Girl???? How was it????? I C RO did it!!!! Who took most members???? Dena???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2007, 01:04 PM~8039152
> *chillin.. just got back from buyin shit loads of materials.. still aint done..
> 
> 
> *


i feel you what u working on....now?





6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: KRAZYTOYZ, *NoCaddyLikeMine*, NIX CUSTOMS, 713diva


sup mayne just came from the shop............it has begun.... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2007, 02:09 PM~8039202
> *i feel you what u working on....now?
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: KRAZYTOYZ, NoCaddyLikeMine, NIX CUSTOMS, 713diva
> ...


Oh really..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 4 2007, 01:11 PM~8039219
> *Oh really..... :biggrin:
> *


SI! :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2007, 02:12 PM~8039223
> *SI! :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Phoenix Creations CC still around or long gone?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jun 4 2007, 02:05 PM~8039162
> *Well whats up Girl???? How was it????? I C RO did it!!!! Who took most members???? Dena???
> *


What up Angel! The show was good .... Rollin' Malo, Outer Limits, La Carcacha and Baby lac and RO Houston chapter represented :thumbsup: We did not take most members, congrats to Slab City for taking that award  It was a pretty good show, and RO did real good - you know how we do :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 4 2007, 01:12 PM~8039230
> *Thats cool  :biggrin:
> *


U AT WORK? ON UR PHONE HUH?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2007, 02:14 PM~8039236
> *U AT WORK? ON UR PHONE HUH?
> *


He's probably arresting someone and wh0ring on his cellio


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2007, 02:14 PM~8039236
> *U AT WORK? ON UR PHONE HUH?
> *


Home chillen :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 01:15 PM~8039244
> *He's probably arresting someone and wh0ring on his cellio
> *


right!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 02:15 PM~8039244
> *He's probably arresting someone and wh0ring on his cellio
> *


No whoring at work.....Thats bad for la raza :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2007, 02:16 PM~8039256
> *right!
> *


easy $


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 4 2007, 02:17 PM~8039265
> *No whoring at work.....Thats bad for la raza :biggrin:
> *


Hooters?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2007, 02:16 PM~8039256
> *right!
> *


Im not you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Why do the Dallas people say that about you Coca?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 4 2007, 01:18 PM~8039275
> *Im not you.
> *


ok


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 02:21 PM~8039292
> *Why do the Dallas people say that about you Coca?
> 
> 
> ...


was this pic of Eddie taking on the Norbit set???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 02:24 PM~8039304
> *was this pic of Eddie taking on the Norbit set???
> *


Que que? Majestix picnic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 02:21 PM~8039292
> *Why do the Dallas people say that about you Coca?
> 
> 
> ...


Being that they run and jump at these women feet and I don't............... :biggrin: 
All at the same time way they are trying to talk to her she is looking at me. Giving me the I saying I'll meet you in 5min................ :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 01:21 PM~8039292
> *Why do the Dallas people say that about you Coca?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 01:24 PM~8039304
> *was this pic of Eddie taking on the Norbit set???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 02:28 PM~8039337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


payback's a bitch ...................... and so am I :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 02:28 PM~8039337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 02:25 PM~8039321
> *Being that they run and jump at these women feet and I don't............... :biggrin:
> All at the same time way they are trying to talk to her she is looking at me. Giving me the I saying I'll meet you in 5min................ :0
> *


post a pic of the women they are talking about.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 02:29 PM~8039345
> *payback's a bitch ...................... and so am I :biggrin:
> *


So we have joke HA HA HELL...................


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 02:30 PM~8039361
> *So we have joke HA HA HELL...................
> *


u started it :yessad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 02:30 PM~8039365
> *u started it  :yessad:
> *


link?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 02:29 PM~8039355
> *post a pic of the women they are talking about.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 02:31 PM~8039373
> *link?
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 02:30 PM~8039365
> *u started it  :yessad:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 02:32 PM~8039380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that your new wife?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 4 2007, 02:04 PM~8039152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah fool.. hush up.. outta-towner


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 02:34 PM~8039400
> *that your new wife?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: 
A chick my homie wanted to holla at. Me with a wife............... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 02:38 PM~8039422
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> A chick my homie wanted to holla at. Me with a wife............... :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


like i said before. i like way u handle yo wifey.. "you stay by da car while i go eat.. dont let nobody touch it" datz gangsta!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 02:41 PM~8039447
> *like i said before. i like way u handle yo wifey.. "you stay by da car while i go eat.. dont let nobody touch it"  datz gangsta!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

remember mac2lac was like "wheres your wife at?" you like "she's watchin da car" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 02:32 PM~8039380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont see big fuss.. looks like she got a mustache.. :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 02:47 PM~8039490
> *remember mac2lac was like "wheres your wife at?"  you like "she's watchin da car"    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: That happen at all three picnic's I came to in Houston............... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 02:47 PM~8039498
> *dont see big fuss.. looks like she got a mustache..  :barf:
> *


There is no fuss to me about a woman homie........Pussy is only a phone call away.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 01:47 PM~8039498
> *dont see big fuss.. looks like she got a mustache..  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 4 2007, 01:14 PM~8039235
> *What up Angel!  The show was good .... Rollin' Malo, Outer Limits, La Carcacha and Baby lac and RO Houston chapter represented :thumbsup: We did not take most members, congrats to Slab City for taking that award  It was a pretty good show, and RO did real good - you know how we do :thumbsup:
> *



good to see ya'll got em back.....  must be someone in dallas with deep pockets....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 01:51 PM~8039522
> *There is no fuss to me about a woman homie........Pussy is only a phone call away.
> *


whatta pimp


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 4 2007, 02:56 PM~8039543
> *good to see ya'll got em back.....   must be someone in dallas with deep pockets....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 02:57 PM~8039551
> *whatta pimp
> *


 :dunno: :nono: My mother told me not to be that way with women. To be nice and respect them............... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 12:57 PM~8039097
> *i woulda made it to da show..but 68 on blocks..  making power moves
> *


THATMAKES TWO OF US ON BRICKS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 03:04 PM~8039588
> *THATMAKES TWO OF US ON BRICKS
> *


 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 01:04 PM~8039588
> *THATMAKES TWO OF US ON BRICKS
> *


mentiroso i just saw it locked up :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 03:04 PM~8039588
> *THATMAKES TWO OF US ON BRICKS
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: NIX CUSTOMS, tequilalow57, McHam

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2007, 03:02 PM~8039579
> *:dunno:  :nono: My mother told me not to be that way with women. To be nice and respect them............... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i treat em all like prostitutez.. namean..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up putas...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 4 2007, 02:10 PM~8039621
> *mentiroso i just saw it locked up :biggrin:
> *


MENTIROSA. I DIDNT SEE NO 42" ROOF ON DA REGAL . "I" DID SEE ONE IN SLIMS :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 03:15 PM~8039650
> *:uh:          i treat em all like prostitutez..  namean..
> *


 :uh: You suppose to tell them to fuck me for free................ :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 4 2007, 01:16 PM~8039654
> *whats up putas...
> *


not much poto!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 4 2007, 02:10 PM~8039621
> *mentiroso i just saw it locked up :biggrin:
> *


"I" DIDNT SAY WHICH CAR. U DIDNT SEE THE CAPRICE IN THE BACK WITH NO UNDIES?? WONDER WHERE THEY WENT :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 01:17 PM~8039661
> *MENTIROSA. I DIDNT SEE NO 42" ROOF ON DA REGAL . "I" DID SEE ONE IN SLIMS :0
> 
> 
> ...


u need 2 open ur "I"'s and read my post *** i said i got a 42 never said it installed yet


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 4 2007, 02:19 PM~8039679
> *u need 2 open ur "I"'s and read my post *** i said i got a 42 never said it installed yet
> *


U TOLD ME IT WAS A 32


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 01:19 PM~8039677
> *"I" DIDNT SAY WHICH CAR. U DIDNT SEE THE CAPRICE IN THE BACK WITH NO UNDIES?? WONDER WHERE THEY WENT :0
> *


 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 01:21 PM~8039689
> *U TOLD ME IT WAS A 32
> *


actually i open i measured wrong its a 34"....but it ok it more than it b4 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 4 2007, 02:23 PM~8039701
> *actually i open i measured wrong its a 34"....but it ok it more than it b4 :biggrin:
> *


COOL MY MISTAKE, "SPEAK IT" :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 01:25 PM~8039718
> *COOL MY MISTAKE, "SPEAK IT" :biggrin:
> *


yes sir!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone seen the news, prisoner escape. thats funny. he only had 6 more months to go he was supposed to get x-rayed today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 4 2007, 03:16 PM~8039654
> *whats up putas...
> *


sup you o' lord of the rings hobit lookin azz.. nga


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2007, 03:27 PM~8039729
> *anyone seen the news, prisoner escape. thats funny. he only had 6 more months to go he was supposed to get x-rayed today
> *


you helped em huh?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2007, 03:27 PM~8039729
> *anyone seen the news, prisoner escape. thats funny. he only had 6 more months to go he was supposed to get x-rayed today
> *


That fool had a balloon still in his belly that he couldn't shit out that's way he escaped......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this story better.. milwaukee p.d. got wet0wned..

*June 01, 2007
Illegal Immigrant Uses Fake ID To Join Police *

Demonstrating a need for more efficient background checks of law enforcement officers, an illegal immigrant who used the fake identity of an American citizen has served on a major city’s police force for five years. 

Even scarier is that it took an anonymous tip for officials in the Milwaukee Police Department to discover that an illegal alien easily passed its supposedly rigorous background screening years ago. The Mexican man, Oscar Ayala-Cornejo, assumed the identity of a deceased cousin named Jose Morales about a decade ago. 

Incredibly, Milwaukee Police Chief Nannette Hegerty maintains that her department conducted a thorough background check on the illegal immigrant and there was no way to know that he was using someone else’s identity. “No matter what kind of background we did, we wouldn’t have been able to find it, which is unfortunate,” the chief said. 

To assure the 1.5 million residents who rely on her department’s services, the chief hesitantly added that she doesn’t believe there any other illegal immigrants in the ranks and therefore doesn’t see a need to change the existing background check procedure.

Federal authorities say that the officer took on the identity of his dead cousin as a teenager. The cousin was an American citizen who died of cancer in the late 1980s. To join the force, the impersonator gave police officials a fake birth certificate and school records. At least seven relatives, including his mother and sister, have admitted the deceit to federal authorities. 

Now one of Milwaukee’s finest faces prison, a hefty fine and possible deportation. In the meantime, he has been put on paid leave even though he committed severe fraud to obtain his publicly funded job.

Judicial Watch is a non-partisan, educational foundation dedicated to fighting government and judicial corruption and promoting a return to ethics and morality in our nation's public life. To view the Judicial Watch Internet site click here (www.judicialwatch.org).

Posted by at June 1, 2007 11:20 AM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: HOUSTONECOCHINA


hi cochina.. :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 03:15 PM~8039650
> *:uh:          i treat em all like prostitutez..  namean..
> *


so you gotta pay?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2007, 04:01 PM~8039943
> *so you gotta pay?
> *


no, i collect. and they know the consiquences and reprocussions for not having my $..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mest up , man clownin homies kid.. thats really is mest up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 04:14 PM~8040034
> *mest up  , man clownin  homies kid..  thats really is mest up..
> *


:tears: it's clowning coca & his son vgp  

coca pearl here you go....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 03:16 PM~8040040
> *:tears:  it's clowning coca & his son vgp
> 
> coca pearl here you go....
> ...


aw you hurt coco's feelings!!!! youre so mean latin.



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 04:22 PM~8040082
> *aw you hurt coco's feelings!!!! youre so mean latin.
> :roflmao:
> *


hey la gigglez.. cum over later.. imma make some grilled cheese and koolaid w/vodka..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 03:25 PM~8040112
> *hey la gigglez..    cum over later..  imma make some grilled cheese and koolaid w/vodka..
> *


aw, too bad i already got plans.... :ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 03:30 PM~8040147
> *aw, too bad i already got plans.... :ugh:
> *


IS THAT SO?? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 4 2007, 03:43 PM~8040244
> *IS THAT SO?? :scrutinize:
> *


you dont remember where we're suppose to be metting up at? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2007, 04:30 PM~8040147
> *aw, too bad i already got plans.... :ugh:
> *


BUT I SCORED SOME BOOTLEG GOVERNMENT CHEESE.. AINT NOTHING BETTER THEN GOVT CHEESE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2007, 12:09 PM~8039202
> *i feel you what u working on....now?
> 
> *


6 bikes..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 3 2007, 09:34 PM~8036161
> *looks like good turn out.
> *



nah


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 3 2007, 08:20 PM~8035583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESCALADE PEARL ON DA LAC CUZ!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 3 2007, 08:20 PM~8035583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT UP TONY IS THAT UR LAC HOMIE??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 04:16 PM~8040040
> *:tears:  it's clowning coca & his son vgp
> 
> coca pearl here you go....
> ...


My feelings are not hurt focker so save the report.............. :guns:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJ Latin having a at the beach.................. :barf:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how is dena and bens car in the same class. wow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2007, 08:04 PM~8041414
> *how is dena and bens car in the same class. wow
> *


theres no luxury class in standings. :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my name is bennett and i aint in it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you doint earn points on the street.. you earn respect.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wonder how much in $ you gotta spend in entry fees,gas, other expenses.. thru out the tour, you gotta dish out.. to have chance of winning $500.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet. something i said? :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 01:43 PM~8039801
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: HOUSTONECOCHINA
> hi cochina..  :wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jun 4 2007, 06:52 PM~8041705
> *whats up
> *


see u at the show doing ya thang..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 08:32 PM~8041594
> *you doint earn points on the street.. you earn respect.
> *


 :thumbsup: I'm all about street credit. Cars show credit don't count........ :nono:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 06:50 PM~8041694
> *quiet.  something i said?  :biggrin:
> *


It's always something you said. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i see this topic still sux as much as this city does


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona+Jun 4 2007, 09:56 PM~8042141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jun 4 2007, 08:52 PM~8041705
> *whats up
> *


hi


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 4 2007, 09:02 PM~8042193
> *i see this topic still sux as much as this city does
> *


the topic yes, the city :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 4 2007, 10:10 PM~8042260
> *
> x2
> *


x3


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 4 2007, 10:02 PM~8042193
> *i see this topic still sux as much as this city does
> *


and where you hail from? So ashamed you not even saying. "behind you with my zipper down"? you must be from san francisco .


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2007, 04:16 PM~8040040
> *:tears:  it's clowning coca & his son vgp
> 
> coca pearl here you go....
> ...


damn, been seeing alot of this sheet here on this site. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning suckaz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got a good fkn raise. Can't complain :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 07:38 AM~8044268
> *Got a good fkn raise.  Can't complain  :happysad:
> *


What bout the side jobs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

PIC = ????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 08:42 AM~8044285
> *What bout the side jobs.
> *


Still doing contract work from home.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i've had worse views.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 08:44 AM~8044289
> *i've had worse views.
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 07:43 AM~8044286
> *PIC = ????
> *


Hwy 2004 I hit a bird not too long ago the highlight of the trip.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 08:49 AM~8044298
> *Hwy 2004 I hit a bird not too long ago the highlight of the trip.
> *


UMM. OK. THANKS FOR WASTING BANDWIDTH.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 08:49 AM~8044298
> *Hwy 2004 I hit a bird not too long ago the highlight of the trip.
> *


hwy 2004? boonies?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 08:51 AM~8044305
> *hwy 2004?  boonies?
> *


I worked on 2004 last year....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2007, 08:55 AM~8044323
> *I worked on 2004 last year....
> *


no..more like you sat in truck with the clipboard while mexicans worked on it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 07:51 AM~8044305
> *hwy 2004?  boonies?
> *


Yup. Clute TX.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 08:58 AM~8044329
> *no..more like you sat in truck with the clipboard while mexicans worked on it.
> *


and get paid too... jackass!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2007, 07:55 AM~8044323
> *I worked on 2004 last year....
> *


Nicely paved holding up good.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 09:02 AM~8044343
> *Nicely paved  holding up good.
> *


I work wonders with my clip board :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 5 2007, 08:07 AM~8044361
> *no
> *


Fraid so.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2007, 08:10 AM~8044375
> *I work wonders with my clip board :biggrin:
> *


And the hot mops.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2007, 09:10 AM~8044375
> *I work wonders with my clip board :biggrin:
> *


razist


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 08:17 AM~8044404
> *razist
> *


in texas its called being FAIR not racist


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2007, 09:00 AM~8044338
> *and get paid too... jackass!
> *


baller :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 09:15 AM~8044394
> *And the hot mops.
> *


uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

its probably a little late...here ya go.

I had a blast Sunday and special thanks to my homie for hookin it up. :biggrin: t took a while to seperate them out...there are only a few pics that cross over on both websites, but to view event coverage visit both the NMEIMAGE.COM and the Houston Lowrider Council websites. The HLC pics will be uploaded tonight as soon as I can.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 4 2007, 09:02 PM~8042193
> *i see this topic still sux as much as this city does
> *


I SEE YOU STILL HATIN ON YOUR OWN CITY. DONT START THIS AGAIN. :loco: :nono:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 07:44 AM~8044289
> *i've had worse views.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT MASON PARK?? :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 08:00 AM~8044335
> *Yup. Clute TX.
> *


THATS WHERE MY BITCH ASS BABY MAMA STAYS. :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco: :barf:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2007, 09:12 AM~8044648
> *THATS WHERE MY BITCH ASS BABY MAMA STAYS. :machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :loco:  :barf:
> *



lol want me to put her in for a disconnect, fuck it ill just cause a leakage on the whole town and give these techs something to do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 5 2007, 10:08 AM~8044631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 10:24 AM~8044711
> *lol want me to put her in for a disconnect, fuck it ill just cause a leakage on the whole town and give these techs something to do
> *


i switched to dish yeterday..send some flunky over to pick up the dvr box.. ok,thanks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 5 2007, 09:25 AM~8044722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na ill let you keep paying on it for a while and add some more stuff to it tho


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 5 2007, 09:31 AM~8044762
> *ok
> *


any more impalas out there ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so was the orange fleet and teh purple fleet in the same class or what


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 09:38 AM~8044805
> *so was the orange fleet and teh purple fleet in the same class or what
> *


si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 09:36 AM~8044786
> *any more impalas out there ?
> *



all over the place. havent seen a drop top though.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 09:24 AM~8044711
> *lol want me to put her in for a disconnect, fuck it ill just cause a leakage on the whole town and give these techs something to do
> *


NAW THATS COOL, MY LIL GIRL STAYS WITH HER.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 5 2007, 08:42 AM~8044826
> *si
> *


ok so who placed what :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Jun 5 2007, 09:43 AM~8044828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 09:36 AM~8044786
> *any more impalas out there ?
> *





























HERE YOU GO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 09:45 AM~8044847
> *ok so who placed what  :0
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that 61 looks slick never seen that one before...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 09:52 AM~8044886
> *that 61 looks slick never seen that one before...
> *


***** HAD WOOD GRAIN SIDE MOLDINGS. LOOKED GOOD ON IT THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2007, 09:54 AM~8044894
> ****** HAD WOOD GRAIN SIDE MOLDINGS. LOOKED GOOD ON IT THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


yeah it does, but it needs some boyds on there spokes look like ass on there.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 09:56 AM~8044909
> *yeah it does, but it needs some boyds on there spokes look like ass on there.
> *


 YUP YUP :yes:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 10:45 AM~8044847
> *ok so who placed what  :0
> *


orange fleet placed 1st, I placed 2nd ...  they put me in mild :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2007, 08:57 AM~8044919
> *YUP YUP :yes:
> *


20s and switch box on the floor :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 09:00 AM~8044936
> *orange fleet placed 1st, I placed 2nd ...  they put me in mild  :dunno:
> *


back to the drawing board huh chief. step yo game up. :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2007, 08:57 AM~8044919
> *YUP YUP :yes:
> *


sup dawg..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jun 5 2007, 11:00 AM~8044936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 11:02 AM~8044949
> *back to the drawing board huh chief. step yo game up.  :0  :0  :0
> *


:uh: my car's not even finished yet and I'm already on 4th place in the tour ... so I'm cool ....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 10:00 AM~8044936
> *orange fleet placed 1st, I placed 2nd ...  they put me in mild  :dunno:
> *


what was it supposed to be?

semi? full?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 11:07 AM~8044969
> *what was it supposed to be?
> 
> semi? full?
> *


yeah, I'm in full custom ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo evrybodies


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 10:08 AM~8044972
> *yeah, I'm in full ...
> *


thats what i was thinking.

full engine?
full paint and murals...
how bout the undies they done up? did you have it showing...?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 09:08 AM~8044972
> *yeah, I'm in full custom ...
> *


how do you figure you ae in full, with no plating, no engraving, no setup and no engine detail :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 09:06 AM~8044967
> *:uh: my car's not even finished yet and I'm already on 4th place in the tour ... so I'm cool ....
> *


yea yea yea. excuses.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

4 major mods make a full, no?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 11:09 AM~8044978
> *thats what i was thinking.
> 
> full engine?
> ...


i got a bunch of mods ... I don't think they had enough cars to make a class?? I dunno ... I don't care either ... I got whatever points they gave me, and my best of show murals :biggrin: ... I'm cool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 09:10 AM~8044986
> *4 major mods make a full, no?
> *


golo and wego probably judge different. if you talkin about golo i would say denas car is borderline mild/semi.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 11:10 AM~8044986
> *4 major mods make a full, no?
> *


suicide trunk is 1, frenched antennas is minor.. i think.. wut else? i can't remember.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 09:11 AM~8044994
> *i got a bunch of mods ... I don't think they had enough cars to make a class?? I dunno ... I don't care either ... I got whatever points they gave me, and my best of show murals :biggrin: ... I'm cool
> *


oh yea, forgot about the frenched antennas :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

damn for a couple of fools who don't give a fk about car shows ... ya'll sure are concerned


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

behinds hydroz.. this is only other modification a real OG lowrider needs..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 09:14 AM~8045013
> *damn for a couple of fools who don't give a fk about car shows ... ya'll sure are concerned
> *


what do you expect when you car is the talk of the town.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 5 2007, 11:12 AM~8045003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 10:12 AM~8045002
> *suicide trunk is 1, frenched antennas is minor.. i think..    wut else?  i can't remember.
> *


full interior full paint ....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 11:16 AM~8045025
> *full interior full paint ....
> *


oh yeah.. she got tv's too.. forgot about that.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 10:11 AM~8044994
> *i got a bunch of mods ... I don't think they had enough cars to make a class?? I dunno ... I don't care either ... I got whatever points they gave me, and my best of show murals :biggrin: ... I'm cool
> *


yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 10:11 AM~8044994
> *i got a bunch of mods ... I don't think they had enough cars to make a class?? I dunno ... I don't care either ... I got whatever points they gave me, and my best of show murals :biggrin: ... I'm cool
> *


caddy looked good


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 11:10 AM~8044986
> *4 major mods make a full, no?
> *


for wego its 4 major mods to make full and for go lo its 5 major and 4 minor to make full


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 10:20 AM~8045050
> *for wego its 4 major mods to make full and for go lo its 5 major and 4 minor to make full
> *


there are no minor mods in WEGO?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 09:20 AM~8045050
> *for wego its 4 major mods to make full and for go lo its 5 major and 4 minor to make full
> *


dont sweat it homie. heres a song just for you, knowwhatimsayyiinn

http://www.zshare.net/audio/21521225e3949b/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 11:20 AM~8045050
> *for wego its 4 major mods to make full and for go lo its 5 major and 4 minor to make full
> *


actually..with golo.. 4 minors = 1 major..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 5 2007, 11:18 AM~8045041
> *caddy looked good
> *


thanks .... I still got a long way to go though :happysad:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 11:21 AM~8045062
> *actually..with golo..  4 minors = 1 major..
> *


FROM LRM WEBSITE:

MINOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: partial engine, hydraulics/air, trunk/bed, partial undercarriage, bolt on disk brakes, striping/mild mural and wheels. Minor body modifications include individually: shaving, filling, frenching antenna or aftermarket grille alterations. *Five (5) minor body modifications equal one (1) major modification.*

MAJOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: custom engine compartment or engine swap; complete custom paint; custom interior (including alterations); major body changes (example: frenching lights; tilt; suicide; splitting; chopping; sectioning; molded body kit; complete undercarriage including filled or molded frame).

3. DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. The number of modifications will classify all vehicles.

ORIGINAL - Completely stock or restored vehicle, except for era accessories and/or hubcaps (No custom wheels).

STREET CUSTOM - Vehicle with a limit of five (5) minor modifications, with no major modifications.

MILD CUSTOM - Vehicle with up to two (2) Major modifications and up to four (4) Minor modifications.

SEMI CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least three (3) Major and up to four (4) Minor modifications.

FULL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least five (5) Major and four (4) Minor modifications.

RADICAL CUSTOM - Vehicle with at least seven (7) Major modifications and over.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 11:22 AM~8045069
> *FROM LRM WEBSITE:
> 
> MINOR MODIFICATIONS INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING: partial engine, hydraulics/air, trunk/bed, partial undercarriage, bolt on disk brakes, striping/mild mural and wheels. Minor body modifications include individually: shaving, filling, frenching antenna or aftermarket grille alterations. Five (5) minor body modifications equal one (1) major modification.
> ...


ok 5 then. but you had said "5 major *and 4 minor to make full*" , which wasn't accurate. just FYI


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 10:21 AM~8045062
> *actually..with golo..  4 minors = 1 major..
> *


that was years ago fattie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so looks like you gonna be in semi at lrm then dena?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 11:26 AM~8045091
> *so looks like you gonna be in semi at lrm then dena?
> *


wont their be a luxury at LRM?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 11:25 AM~8045080
> *ok 5 then.  but you had said "5 major and 4 minor to make full" , which wasn't accurate.  just FYI
> *


yeah, that's what it says ... go back and read under full custom ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 09:27 AM~8045093
> *wont their be a luxury at LRM?
> *


luxury street mild semi full rad, etc. 70s 80s 90s the usualy 2 hour trophy presentation :uh:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey bitch when I get in town we can chat up & close. So let me know.. Don't you have a lowrider Bike.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 11:26 AM~8045081
> *that was years ago fattie
> *


thats how out of date i am.. cause i dont give fk about no show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jun 5 2007, 11:28 AM~8045097
> *Hey bitch when I get in town we can chat up & close.  So let me know.. Don't you have a lowrider Bike.
> *


sounds real gay.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 10:28 AM~8045098
> *thats how out of date i am..   cause i dont give fk about no show.
> *


*
*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 10:27 AM~8045096
> *luxury street mild semi full rad, etc. 70s 80s 90s the usualy 2 hour trophy presentation  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jun 5 2007, 11:27 AM~8045094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha, last year i left right when that started. wasn't sticking around to see everybodys hurt feelings. lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 11:26 AM~8045091
> *so looks like you gonna be in semi at lrm then dena?
> *


we'll see ...


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 09:52 AM~8044886
> *that 61 looks slick never seen that one before...
> *




61 belongs to my carnal Manuel Vento, same vato thats owns azteca & dragon slayer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jun 5 2007, 11:28 AM~8045097
> *Hey bitch when I get in town we can chat up & close.  So let me know.. Don't you have a lowrider Bike.
> *


i got a sledgehammer , you wanna take it off some sweet jumps? :roflmao:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Who gives a Flyin Fuck. She won some awards and everyone had fun and shit let do it all again. So just hate like you do and go on. RO 4 life... What up Dena you go girl....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 09:31 AM~8045116
> *
> ha, last year i left right when that started.  wasn't sticking around to see everybodys hurt feelings.  lol
> *


im glad i got a bike.. we come 1st, but what sucks is next yr ill be showing my car, and ill have to wait for both awards..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost1+Jun 5 2007, 11:33 AM~8045131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow down there niggarachi.. u steppin up wif the big boys.. u gotta crawl before u can walk.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 5 2007, 10:32 AM~8045122
> *61 belongs to my carnal Manuel Vento, same vato thats owns azteca & dragon slayer.
> *


sweet ride is it out of ATX?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 09:35 AM~8045152
> *hush up dumbazz..we just fk'n wif her..  and she knows that.. so mind yo business.
> slow down there niggarachi.. u steppin up wif the big boys..    u gotta crawl before u can walk.
> *


ive done enuff crawlin.. im doing it right the 1st time...
plus elcos got their own category


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jun 5 2007, 11:33 AM~8045131
> *Who gives a Flyin Fuck. She won some awards and everyone had fun and shit let do it all again. So just hate like you do and go on.  RO 4 life...  What up Dena  you go girl....
> *


angel where you been big homie long time no see wheres the gost at i hop you commin to take the crown from them otha suckaasssssssss


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 10:31 AM~8045118
> *we'll see ...
> *





























"I" GUESS WE WILL :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

fuck car shows and the points system. Ive seen alot of pieces of shit win cause of it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 10:40 AM~8045177
> *fuck car shows and the points system. Ive seen alot of pieces of shit win cause of it.
> *


somewhat true....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

So I hear Houston, Texas is supplying GO/LO Lowrider Magazine Tour with Judges.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 11:41 AM~8045179
> *somewhat true....
> *


cars with rustoleum undercoating, earl shieb paint jobs, and disgusting hydro work. And they are gettin 1st place? :banghead:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2007, 10:37 AM~8045159
> *sweet ride is it out of ATX?
> *




homies originally del valle(corpus christi, tejas) now calls houston home. mi carnal has some firme raflas que no?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 10:42 AM~8045184
> *cars with rustoleum undercoating, earl shieb paint jobs, and disgusting hydro work. And they are gettin 1st place?  :banghead:
> *


if your shit is all closed up dont matter if you got a gold plated block and your car runs on champagne if the judges cant see it they cant see it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ehh fk this shit.. im out.. go put in work at the shop..
might stop by the job nick.. pick up some popcorn and juice..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2007, 09:40 AM~8045173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that before or after the exotic interior kaint paint gator skin seats call me don p


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 5 2007, 10:43 AM~8045189
> *homies originally del valle(corpus christi, tejas) now calls houston home. mi carnal has some firme raflas que no?
> *


hell yeah gonn have to check that out in person...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I remember I was at a show and saw a car with a "backyard paint job" witha bug stuck to it and clear coated over. it won something.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 10:45 AM~8045198
> *is that before or after the exotic interior kaint paint gator skin seats call me don p
> *


OK DON P


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 11:46 AM~8045208
> *I remember I was at a show and saw a car with a "backyard paint job" witha bug stuck to it and clear coated over. it one something.
> *


Preserving wildlife


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 11:47 AM~8045218
> *Preserving wildlife
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 11:45 AM~8045198
> *is that before or after the exotic interior kaint paint gator skin seats call me don p
> *


sounds familiar


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 5 2007, 11:37 AM~8045161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the exaust pipes? and who painted da belly?  



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 11:45 AM~8045198
> *is that before or after the exotic interior kaint paint gator skin seats call me don p
> *


man said exotic. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 09:50 AM~8045241
> *yeah.. probably lucked out that way.  better hope green one from dallas dont show.    hno:
> wheres the exaust pipes?  and who painted da belly?
> man said exotic.  :uh:
> *


im an exotic kinda dude nah im going with tweed and vinyl


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 5 2007, 11:42 AM~8045184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 11:52 AM~8045249
> *im an exotic kinda dude nah im going with tweed and vinyl
> *


 :uh: tweed is lame. i say go all chrome on interior with candy inserts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and swivel seats. with neon lights underneath.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 11:52 AM~8045249
> *im an exotic kinda dude nah im going with tweed and <s>vinyl</s> leather
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

talk about exotic..imma redo my interior with human flesh.. all stiched together.. gonna call car "leatherface"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:03 PM~8045329
> *talk about exotic..imma redo my interior with human flesh..  all stiched together..  gonna call car "leatherface"
> *


where you getting the flesh from? from all the extra skin you gonna have when they liposuck your ass?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 12:06 PM~8045351
> *where you getting the flesh from? from all the extra skin you gonna have when they liposuck your ass?
> *


umm.. yeah..where else? fkr wut u gonna do your interior with? puppy skins?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:07 PM~8045354
> *umm.. yeah..where else?  fkr
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:07 PM~8045354
> *umm.. yeah..where else?  fkr  wut u gonna do your interior with?  puppy skins?
> *


nah, i think Ill wait till you got some left over (you will) and do my interior and a full top on the regal and have enough to make a fuckin sail for a god damn sailboat.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 12:07 PM~8045358
> *:biggrin:
> *


you see mayhem asked if they blindfolded your ass with string when you wrecked? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8045412
> *nah, i think Ill wait till you got some left over (you will) and do my interior and a full top on the regal and have enough to make a fuckin sail for a god damn sailboat.
> *


that a fat joke? you aint exactly ethiopian skinny yo self chow yung fatazz.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 4 2007, 09:14 PM~8042298
> *the topic yes, the city :nono:
> *


agreed.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8045419
> *you see mayhem asked if they blindfolded your ass with string when you wrecked?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that fuckin canadian, he got me on that one. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:16 PM~8045428
> *agreed.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:16 PM~8045423
> *that a fat joke?  you aint exactly ethiopian skinny yo self chow yung fatazz.
> *


eh, what can you do?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8045419
> *you see mayhem asked if they blindfolded your ass with string when you wrecked?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn, im still laughing at that one! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8045464
> *eh, what can you do?
> *


ah puto. sell me ur lac


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:22 PM~8045475
> *ah puto. sell me ur lac
> *


imma buy it back, take it to a field, then shoot at it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 12:26 PM~8045503
> *imma buy it back, take it to a field,  then shoot at it.
> *


trade you for a stolen 90'd le cab.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:27 PM~8045508
> *trade you for a stolen 90'd le cab.
> *


 :scrutinize: wonder whos it gonna be?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 12:29 PM~8045516
> *:scrutinize: wonder whos it gonna be?
> *


dont know..but its in good condition..aint even been cut.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 11:15 AM~8045419
> *you see mayhem asked if they blindfolded your ass with string when you wrecked?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

thats so mean!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:39 PM~8045566
> *:roflmao:
> 
> thats so mean!
> *


but still funny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 11:40 AM~8045568
> *but still funny
> *


true. typical mayhem comment. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:46 PM~8045598
> *true. typical mayhem comment. :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: typical groupie behavior on your part.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 09:50 AM~8045241
> *yeah.. probably lucked out that way.  better hope green one from dallas dont show.    hno:
> 
> *


who said i wont be on that level?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 11:52 AM~8045629
> *:uh:    typical groupie behavior on your part.
> *


 :uh: dont be mad cause i aint a "groupie" for you...


on a side note...ive had a fked up morning. got some fked up news and a headache that wont go away..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:57 PM~8045666
> *:uh: dont be mad cause i aint a "groupie" for you...
> on a side note...ive had a fked up morning. got some fked up news and a headache that wont go away..
> *


link? ellie officially give you the nike boot?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 11:58 AM~8045670
> *link?  ellie officially give you the nike boot?
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 11:58 AM~8045670
> *link?  ellie officially give you the nike boot?
> *


:uh: who the fk is ellie? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 01:02 PM~8045689
> *:uh: who the fk is ellie? :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:02 PM~8045689
> *:uh: who the fk is ellie? :ugh:
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 5 2007, 12:57 PM~8045660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 

and sorry about whatever da bad news is.. if you need someone to talk to, u got my #.. 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 01:02 PM~8045689
> *:uh: who the fk is ellie? :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 5 2007, 01:04 PM~8045702
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


must not have left a lasting impression if gal forgot ur name...

females always remember me.. some find it hard to forget me actually..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 11:05 AM~8045713
> *damn.. ok.. my bad.    do ur thing..  geesh..
> :angry:
> 
> ...


shut up big bird


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 01:09 PM~8045734
> *shut up big bird
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2007, 09:50 AM~8044874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 5 2007, 01:12 PM~8045756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got it Jay :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 5 2007, 11:06 AM~8045351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT UP M"I"CK :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2007, 01:26 PM~8045862
> *WHAT UP M"I"CK :wave:
> *


umm, sup wif your avatar? you donk'd out the caprice? :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:35 PM~8045924
> *umm, sup wif your avatar? you donk'd out the caprice?  :0
> *


BETTER THEN SITTIN ON BRICKS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2007, 01:38 PM~8045946
> *BETTER THEN SITTIN ON BRICKS.
> *


says who


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

WHAT UP MR CHUCK?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:39 PM~8045954
> *says who
> *


SAYS "THA GRAND KING". :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2007, 01:42 PM~8045971
> *SAYS "THA GRAND KING". :nicoderm:
> *


well, he dont know shyt.. whoever he is.. come pick up these blue spoke 14's..let u borrow em.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 5 2007, 12:03 PM~8045693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pimp. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 11:45 AM~8045991
> *well, he dont know shyt..    whoever he is.. come pick up these blue spoke 14's..let u borrow em.
> *


dude.. wtf is up with your myspace info...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fk dubs, we LowRidin' 's Details 
Status: Single 
Orientation: Straight 
Hometown: houston 
*Body type: 5' 9" / Athletic *
Ethnicity: Latino / Hispanic 
Zodiac Sign: Cancer 
Smoke / Drink: Yes / Yes 
Education: Grad / professional school 
Occupation: hustle'n 24/7 
Income: $250,000 and Higher


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 12:47 PM~8046015
> *dude.. wtf is up with your myspace info...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 01:47 PM~8046015
> *dude.. wtf is up with your myspace info...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


  peep da income too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 01:49 PM~8046027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'M athletic enough to slap a female. . :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 11:58 AM~8046085
> *I'M athletic enough to slap a female. .  :uh:
> *


aww shit...



im down.. i did my share of clowing today


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:58 PM~8046085
> *I'M athletic enough to slap a female. .  :uh:
> *


 :uh: youd have to catch her first.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:06 PM~8046122
> *:uh: youd have to catch her first.
> *


wont be hard to catch u when your drunk.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 01:09 PM~8046134
> *wont be hard to catch u when your drunk.
> *


youve never seen me drunk.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 5 2007, 02:06 PM~8046122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no comment x3 :uh:


wait.nevermind.. hrny.. i heard of a picture where you were very catchable.. but maybe that was just a rumor haters were spreading.. :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 01:13 PM~8046154
> *no comment x3  :uh:
> *


yup....just as i figured. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 01:13 PM~8046154
> *no comment x3  :uh:
> wait.nevermind.. hrny.. i heard of a picture where you were very catchable..    but maybe that was just a rumor haters were spreading..    :dunno:
> *


yea i wonder who would of been the hater/chismoso that would go around sending it to ppl. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:10 PM~8046138
> *youve never seen me drunk.
> *


yes i have


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 02:15 PM~8046161
> *yea i wonder who would of been the hater/chismoso that would go around sending it to ppl.  :uh:
> *


dunno.. i never saw it.. so wasn't me.. it prolly dont even exist..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 01:16 PM~8046164
> *yes i have
> *


really? i wonder how that happened. cause youve never been around me when ive been drunk. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 01:16 PM~8046168
> *dunno..  i never saw it..  so wasn't me..    it prolly dont even exist..
> *


right. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 12:47 PM~8046015
> *dude.. wtf is up with your myspace info...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


myspacelyinowned
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:17 PM~8046172
> *really? i wonder how that happened. cause youve never been around me when ive been drunk.  :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:17 PM~8046172
> *really? i wonder how that happened. cause youve never been around me when ive been drunk.  :uh:
> *


that how fucked up u was


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 01:21 PM~8046193
> *
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 02:21 PM~8046193
> *
> *


AH FOOL.. member pm i sent earlier.. wut if i do trade?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 01:27 PM~8046219
> *that how fucked up u was
> *


youre trippin. must of been you that was drunk.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:28 PM~8046222
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 12:30 PM~8046239
> *youre trippin. must of been you that was drunk.
> *


i dont drink..everyone knows that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 02:39 PM~8046274
> *i dont drink..everyone knows that
> *


not since that time u had bad experience in that motel room..huh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 12:42 PM~8046282
> *not since that time u had bad experience in that motel room..huh?
> *


clowning huh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 02:45 PM~8046292
> *clowning huh
> *


little bit..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 01:37 PM~8046263
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

okay sixtywimp we will leave it at that and we will come see what you have to say face to face. Have a great time till then.... 


Well all is good to the others that are friends.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i hear them candy coated choppaz with laser coming


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 03:00 PM~8046380
> *i hear them candy coated choppaz with laser coming
> *


 hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 01:47 PM~8046015
> *dude.. wtf is up with your myspace info...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


WTF? More like Fat Albert athletic............... :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jun 5 2007, 12:54 PM~8046337
> *okay sixtywimp we will leave it at that and we will come see what you have to say face to face.  Have a great time till then....
> Well all is good to the others that are friends.....
> *


wut up ghost......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 5 2007, 03:47 PM~8046687
> *wut up ghost......
> *


GOOFY talk to ur boy.. man gettin all agged over nothing.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 03:55 PM~8046782
> *GOOFY  talk to ur boy..  man gettin all agged over nothing.
> *


What you calling in a third party to handle business............. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8046795


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 01:47 PM~8046015
> *dude.. wtf is up with your myspace info...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Athletic? bwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 5 2007, 09:14 AM~8045013
> *damn for a couple of fools who don't give a fk about car shows ... ya'll sure are concerned
> *


Sounds like they are hating on women lowriders  Not cool!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 04:00 PM~8046831
> *Athletic? bwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


more like a "tub of cottage cheese" :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 5 2007, 04:01 PM~8046839
> *Sounds like they are hating on women lowriders  Not cool!
> *


ha, me a Dena the minorities of lowriding. Oh and also Brian, cause he a cracker.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 04:04 PM~8046870
> *ha, me a Dena the minorities of lowriding. Oh and also Brian, cause he a cracker.
> *


chillout Suzuki :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 5 2007, 03:59 PM~8046821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2007, 04:07 PM~8046899
> *chillout Suzuki  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 04:08 PM~8046906
> *GOOFY a smooth talker.. he'll have the candy coated helicopters turned around in no time.
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4863499.html

Attempted Pearland robbery is all in the family
By RICHARD STEWART

Pearland police said a man who tried to rob a pizza restaurant is the
husband of the restaurant's manager. Now both are charged with
aggravated robbery.

Police said a man grabbed an employee of Little Caesar's Pizza
restaurant on the 5400 block of Broadway (FM 518) as the employee left
with a bank deposit bag Monday morning.

The two struggled and the robber said he had a gun, but left without
the money and sped away in a car. Witnesses gave police a description
of the suspect and his car and the car's license plate number.

The license number was traced to a residence in Stafford. Police went
there and arrested Alfonso Aguilar and found a black plastic pistol
that shoots foam pellets.

Police noticed that Aguilar has the same last name and address of the
restaurant's manager. After questioning, Mariella Aguilar was also
arrested.

Both are charged with aggravated robbery. If convicted, they could face
up to life in prison. They are being held in the Pearland Jail on bonds
of $60,000 each.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 01:47 PM~8046015
> *dude.. wtf is up with your myspace info...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


19 year and still going hotdog, jalopeno,hamburger,cottoncandy,popcorn,pussy,watermelon eating chapion


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 5 2007, 04:44 PM~8047217
> *19 year and still going hotdog, jalopeno,hamburger,cottoncandy,popcorn,pussy,watermelon eating chapion
> *


FORGOT RUM DRINKIN, and i dont like cotton candy or watermelon..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 03:55 PM~8046782
> *GOOFY  talk to ur boy..  man gettin all agged over nothing.
> *


you might wanna bring that sleghammer with you homie cuz you gonna need it..... :0 hno: it might not be to late to say u sorry


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 04:50 PM~8047264
> *FORGOT RUM DRINKIN, and i dont like cotton candy or watermelon..
> *


thats what happends when you eat to much of sumthing at one time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 5 2007, 04:52 PM~8047278
> *you might wanna bring that sleghammer with you homie cuz you gonna need it..... :0  hno: it might not be to late to say u sorry
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 5 2007, 04:53 PM~8047288
> *thats what happends when you eat to much of sumthing at one time
> *


i'm diabetic poo-toe.. no sweets. and watermelon, just dont like the taste.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 5 2007, 04:52 PM~8047278
> *you might wanna bring that sleghammer with you homie cuz you gonna need it..... :0  hno: it might not be to late to say u sorry
> *


 hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

yall some clowns.....


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 01:17 PM~8046172
> *really? i wonder how that happened. cause youve never been around me when ive been drunk.  :uh:
> *




already.com/idone seenyou/passed/dfuk/out.php


:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man hold up.. look what UPS delivered, they musta had the wrong house.. cause they some zenith's.. with gold hub,nips,and screws(1st 2 pics suck..cause its from crappy cam phone)


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 05:59 PM~8048073
> *man hold up..    look what UPS delivered, they musta had the wrong house..  cause they some zenith's..  with gold hub,nips,and screws(1st 2 pics suck..cause its from crappy cam phone)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks fro gettin my rims, on my way to pick them up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2007, 07:41 PM~8048341
> *thanks fro gettin my rims, on my way to pick them up..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 5 2007, 05:24 PM~8047828
> *already.com/idone seenyou/passed/dfuk/out.php
> :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: uh, wrong girl. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 5 2007, 06:24 PM~8047828
> *already.com/idone seenyou/passed/dfuk/out.php
> :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 06:59 PM~8048073
> *man hold up..    look what UPS delivered, they musta had the wrong house..  cause they some zenith's..  with gold hub,nips,and screws(1st 2 pics suck..cause its from crappy cam phone)
> 
> 
> ...


Fool why you at the shop taken pic's of someone else's shit.............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see you steppin your game up big pimp rims look good


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 05:59 PM~8048073
> *man hold up..    look what UPS delivered, they musta had the wrong house..  cause they some zenith's..  with gold hub,nips,and screws(1st 2 pics suck..cause its from crappy cam phone)
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 06:59 PM~8048073
> *man hold up..    look what UPS delivered, they musta had the wrong house..  cause they some zenith's..  with gold hub,nips,and screws(1st 2 pics suck..cause its from crappy cam phone)
> 
> 
> ...


I seen these pics in the wheels section


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 08:44 PM~8048899
> *I seen these pics in the wheels section
> *


 :0 Check link:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=327922&st=300


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 5 2007, 08:11 PM~8048575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 08:13 PM~8048606
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


sexy huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 09:02 PM~8049013
> *just tryin to keep up wif ya'll ballaz..  know how many trips to taqueria i had to cut out, just to afford em..mannnnnnn..  think i lost weight saving for em.
> yup, same ones.
> :biggrin:
> *


you puttin them on the capala?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 09:04 PM~8049026
> *you puttin them on the capala?
> *


naw, they for the 68.. 13's.. 

like i said b4..when ya'll fools think ya'll got me figured out.. better recheck ur math, cause da shyt aint adding up right.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 09:05 PM~8049037
> *naw, they for the 68..  13's..
> 
> like i said b4..when ya'll fools think ya'll got me figured out..  better recheck ur math, cause da shyt aint adding up right.
> *


wow, imma leave that one alone. just this one time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2007, 09:09 PM~8049065
> *wow, imma leave that one alone. just this one time.
> *


 if you think the new shoes are nice..wait til you find out what i got up my sleeve next. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 09:09 PM~8049074
> *          if you think the new shoes are nice..wait til you find out what i got up my sleeve next.  :biggrin:
> *


nah, zeniths not my style. but at least they not chinaz.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 06:51 PM~8048418
> *:ugh: uh, wrong girl. :ugh:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 5 2007, 05:59 PM~8048073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the ridin paid off big for ya....... :biggrin: ...haha...on the real...they are nice.....and honestly....noone gives a fk what you doin....we just like talkin shit to you..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2007, 08:09 PM~8049482
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 5 2007, 09:52 PM~8049376
> *nice......
> looks like the ridin paid off big for ya....... :biggrin: ...haha...on the real...they are nice.....and honestly....noone gives a fk what you doin....we just like talkin shit to you..... :biggrin:
> *


yeah. nobody Give"Z" a fk huh?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 6 2007, 06:02 AM~8051291
> *ok
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

1990 lincoln towncar for sale....96,900 miles...cold a/c.....pm me if interested....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$200 shipped?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 06:33 AM~8051331
> *$200 shipped?
> *


PLUS SOME HOT POCKETS??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 07:35 AM~8051338
> *PLUS SOME HOT POCKETS??
> *


naw, thats too steep.. that linc aint worth all that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 10:45 PM~8050208
> *yeah. nobody Give"Z" a fk huh?
> *



say homie...horacio from firme does gold plating now if you wanna get some gold on the ride to match the wheels....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 07:36 AM~8051342
> *say homie...horacio from firme does gold plating now if you wanna get some gold on the ride to match the wheels....
> *


i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 06:35 AM~8051339
> *naw, thats too steep..  that linc aint worth all that.
> *



you sure??? there's plenty of room for you to bang in the back and save money on HOtels.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 07:37 AM~8051345
> *you sure??? there's plenty of room for you to bang in the back and save money on HOtels.....
> *


no thanks.. became familiar with ford suspension.. so if it aint a old skoo chevy or lac, i got no interest.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 06:42 AM~8051350
> *no thanks..  became familiar with ford suspension.. so  if it aint a old skoo chevy or lac, i got no interest.
> *



yeah ...me too....would make a good daily though...i already have one so this one gots to go....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 5 2007, 11:45 PM~8050208
> *yeah. nobody Give"Z" a fk huh?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 07:43 AM~8051351
> *yeah ...me too....would make a good daily though...i already have one so this one gots to go....
> *


suspension on those things are a joke. ford made them more complicated then they need to be, and all the control arm mounts aren't bulky enough for lifting. you'd have to baby the car if you did. waste of time, i think.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 06:47 AM~8051357
> *suspension on those things are a joke.  ford made them more complicated then they need to be, and all the control arm mounts aren't bulky enough for lifting.  you'd have to baby the car if you did.  waste of time, i think.
> *



actually people are using the 90 front suspension on some of the newer lincolns.....i haven't really looked into lifting one, but i'm sure it'd be ok with some reinforcements....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 07:49 AM~8051364
> *actually people are using the 90 front suspension on some of the newer lincolns.....i haven't really looked into lifting one, but i'm sure it'd be ok with some reinforcements....
> *


yeah.. with reinforcement.. but a b-body is more friendly for lifting, compared to that ford. so only if someone is in love with linclon's,would it be worth it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 07:49 AM~8051364
> *actually people are using the 90 front suspension on some of the newer lincolns.....i haven't really looked into lifting one, but i'm sure it'd be ok with some reinforcements....
> *


ive seen a frame on the new lincolns. :wow: I cant belive those things are on the road. Everything was skinny as hell (metal thickness) like paper thin. I cant belive ppl juice these cars.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Overheard some people talking about this "tortilla heaven" movie and thought they were joking............... turns out it's real.


A tortilla movie? What is the world coming to?
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 07:52 AM~8051370
> *ive seen a frame on the new lincolns.  :wow: I cant belive those things are on the road. Everything was skinny as hell (metal thickness) like paper thin. I cant belive ppl juice these cars.
> *


x2 

frame looked smaller to me. trailing arm mounts are in weird spots too. outside the frame.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and dont even get me started on that retarded upper arms.. pain in the azz to reinstall.. seen it 1st hand.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 07:56 AM~8051383
> *and dont even get me started on that retarded upper arms.. pain in the azz to reinstall..  seen it 1st hand.
> *


you seen the trailing arms on the new town cars? hno: they like a foot long and 1/16'' thick!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 6 2007, 06:54 AM~8051375
> *Overheard some people talking about this "tortilla heaven" movie and thought they were joking............... turns out it's real.
> A tortilla movie?  What is the world coming to?
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 6 2007, 06:23 AM~8051446
> *no
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 07:59 AM~8051387
> *you seen the trailing arms on the new town cars?  hno:  they like a foot long and 1/16'' thick!
> *


well, ones i saw were dipped in chrome.  


but yeah, still skurry.. lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 6 2007, 06:52 AM~8051368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is one of the down sides i've heard about liftin lincolns.......i guess if you want it bad enough...anything can be done.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 08:42 AM~8051500
> *well, ones i saw were dipped in chrome.
> but yeah, still skurry.. lol
> *


bish, Id rather ride a 10 speed strapped with a fuckin jet engine on it. I would feel more safe


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 07:46 AM~8051514
> *bish, Id rather ride a 10 speed strapped with a fuckin jet engine on it. I would feel more safe
> *


as long as no detal floss gets in your eyes you'll be aight..... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 08:54 AM~8051540
> *as long as no detal floss gets in your eyes you'll be aight..... :biggrin:
> *










blue blockers bitch!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 07:55 AM~8051544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha...old folks locs.....hahha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

rarely do i see a homeless mexican. only homeless lazy people i see most of the time are white--lonestar


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 6 2007, 09:07 AM~8051600
> *rarely do i see a homeless mexican. only homeless lazy people i see most of the time are white--lonestar
> *


I see homeless mexicans, blacks, and whites all the time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 09:09 AM~8051607
> *I see homeless mexicans, blacks, and whites all the time.
> *


stupid.. mexcians never homeless.. we'll pack 30 people in a house,before we let our kin live on da streets.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 6 2007, 07:39 AM~8051488
> *:wave:
> *


what up foo!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 08:02 AM~8051574
> *haha...old folks locs.....hahha
> *


lol ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG JAY, *mrouija*


everybody get ready for WTT spam update.. :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:18 AM~8051646
> *stupid.. mexcians never homeless..  we'll pack 30 people in a house,before we let our kin live on da streets.
> *


bwwwwwwwah ha ha, true that. and all pitch in to buy one truck LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 09:31 AM~8051720
> *bwwwwwwwah ha ha, true that. and all pitch in to buy one truck LOL
> *


wets need truck,for work.. cause they aint lazy.. break their backs for few $'s..and come home with a smile.


seriously though.. i respect the hell out of some wets.. they work harder then i ever could or will.. just to feed family.. and i'd cry if i couldn't afford a fly ride in driveway.. namean.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 08:30 AM~8051711
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG JAY, mrouija
> everybody get ready for WTT spam update..  :roflmao:
> *




Someones already had there gallon of haterade & dozen of doughnuts!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THE HLC WEBSITE HAS BEEN UPDATED ON ITS UPCOMING EVENTS AND PICS FROM THE ASP 104.9 SHOW

WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

what up goofy..........EMPIRE was definately repping at the show!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 09:36 AM~8051759
> *Someones already had there gallon of haterade & dozen of doughnuts!
> *


just speakin truth.. man dont come in here to associate with us losers.. unless he pushing a car show.. in my book,he kinda guy that makes me not even wanna go to car shows.. making a promotors pockets fat, aint my idea of lowriding. 

call it hate if you want, still the truth.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 07:36 AM~8051759
> *Someones already had there gallon of haterade & dozen of doughnuts!
> *


NAH... DANNY ...HES JUST HOUSTON LOWRIDER TOPIC CLOWN...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 07:40 AM~8051788
> *what up goofy..........EMPIRE was definately repping at the show!
> *


NO PROBLEM......WE ARE HERE TO SUPPORT ..NOT BITCH...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jun 6 2007, 09:42 AM~8051798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 08:18 AM~8051646
> *stupid.. mexcians never homeless..  we'll pack 30 people in a house,before we let our kin live on da streets.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 07:46 AM~8051824
> *WORD?
> :uh:
> *


SHUT YOUR ASS UP SLUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 08:41 AM~8051795
> *just speakin truth.. man dont come in here to associate with us losers.. unless he pushing a car show..    in my book,he kinda guy that makes me not even wanna go to car shows..  making a promotors pockets fat, aint my idea of lowriding.
> 
> call it hate if you want, still the truth.
> *



Cant knock a mans hustle........since we spitting the truth, Jons one of the most down vatos in this buisness......Hes one of the few homies that actually gives back to the raza! the rest of the country be ready cause the wwt is putting TEJAS back on the map!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 08:49 AM~8051834
> *Cant knock a mans hustle........since we spitting the truth, Jons one of the most down vatos in this buisness......Hes one of the few homies that actually gives back to the raza! the rest of the country be ready cause the wwt is putting TEJAS back on the map!
> *



i have to agree there....the prize payouts are good....and categories that anyone could win in......you don't have to have a full custom car to be in the money at the end of the tour....  ......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 09:49 AM~8051834
> *Cant knock a mans hustle........since we spitting the truth, Jons one of the most down vatos in this buisness......Hes one of the few homies that actually gives back to the raza! the rest of the country be ready cause the wwt is putting TEJAS back on the map!
> *


nope, can't knock his hustle..but i aint gonna contribute to his fat pockets.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 09:51 AM~8051839
> *i have to agree there....the prize payouts are good....and categories that anyone could win in......you don't have to have a full custom car to be in the money at the end of the tour....  ......
> *


if you add up all the entry fees.. thru out the tour, and compare that to the prize $ if you win at the end of tour. you'd be lucky to break even. just my thoughts.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 08:52 AM~8051844
> *nope, can't knock his hustle..but i aint gonna contribute to his fat pockets.
> *



I can respect that and keep your money OG MONEY $TACKZ.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 09:57 AM~8051876
> *I can respect that  and keep your money OG MONEY $TACKZ.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 6 2007, 09:48 AM~8051831
> *SHUT YOUR ASS UP SLUT!!!!!!!!!
> *


in order for him to be a "slut'' he has to get his ''winky'' touched by women, not touch it himself.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 10:02 AM~8051911
> *in order for him to be a "slut'' he has to get his ''winky'' touched by women, not touch it himself.
> *


you da one wif the limp noddle wang chung.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 08:49 AM~8051834
> *Cant knock a mans hustle........since we spitting the truth, Jons one of the most down vatos in this buisness......Hes one of the few homies that actually gives back to the raza! the rest of the country be ready cause the wwt is putting TEJAS back on the map!
> *


real talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if ya say real talk, i prolly wont trust ya


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 10:04 AM~8051924
> *you da one wif the limp noddle wang chung.
> *


dont listen to your mah, she lying :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..and just something i noticed also...

if he so down for raza and lowriding.. why is it i aint ever seen em at any bbq/picnic's.. or cruise spots? or gatherings.. only time i ever see that man is when he got his hand out to collect an entry fee. just sayin.. namean.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 10:07 AM~8051941
> *dont listen to your mah, she lying  :biggrin:
> *


snappy comeback there grasshopper.. might have hurt my my feelings.. if i didnt already think my mom was a filthy hooka


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 6 2007, 10:14 AM~8051972
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:08 AM~8051946
> *oh..and just something i noticed also...
> 
> if he so down for raza and lowriding..    why is it i aint ever seen em at any bbq/picnic's..    or cruise spots? or gatherings..    only time i ever see that man is when he got his hand out to collect an entry fee.  just sayin.. namean.
> *



hhhhmmm....makes me wonder how many people from the LRM tour have come to hang out at these same functions you talkin bout......does it stop anyone from showing?? from what i hear, there are many people looking forward to the show in july.....even haters like you will show up in full force.....just waitin to hate.....

HATERS CHECKLIST

CROOKED PINSTRIPES
NOT LIFTED
NOT CANDY
CANDY BUT NO PATTERNS
CANDY BUT PAINT CHIPS
TOP DON'T MATCH
RIMS NOT NEW
DEM CHINA'S RIGHT THURR


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:08 AM~8051946
> *oh..and just something i noticed also...
> 
> if he so down for raza and lowriding..    why is it i aint ever seen em at any bbq/picnic's..    or cruise spots? or gatherings..    only time i ever see that man is when he got his hand out to collect an entry fee.  just sayin.. namean.
> *





What other organization has established a scholarship fund for the advancement of the RAZA! bbq/picnics or cruise spots are all good and no disrespect intended but its about time someones trying to open doors and give oppertunities to some of the less fortunate! NAMEAN!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 10:18 AM~8051996
> *hhhhmmm....makes me wonder how many people from the LRM tour have come to hang out at these same functions you talkin bout......does it stop anyone from showing?? from what i hear, there are many people looking forward to the show in july.....even haters like you will show up in full force.....just waitin to hate.....
> 
> HATERS CHECKLIST
> ...


ACTUALLY.. I'M SITTIN IT OUT THIS YEAR, like i said before.. i wont be making any shows until i do some major updating.. and i wont even be making an appearance. and LRM aint in same catagory.. they aint local. but he is. namean.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 09:19 AM~8052001
> *What other organization has established a scholarship fund for the advancement of the RAZA! bbq/picnics or cruise spots are all good and no disrespect intended but its about time someones trying to open doors and give oppertunities to some of the less fortunate!  NAMEAN!
> *


true from what i see they handle all thos e things that get left out by those all up in the mix of things just trying to put out their work but not do anything bout the "raza"

eiter way they play their part. one way or another in this game, weather it be by givin the lowriders and car builders shows to go to or those that go to sows and rep their own thang..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up ngaz! :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 6 2007, 09:25 AM~8052029
> *what up ngaz! :yes:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 10:19 AM~8052001
> *What other organization has established a scholarship fund for the advancement of the RAZA! bbq/picnics or cruise spots are all good and no disrespect intended but its about time someones trying to open doors and give oppertunities to some of the less fortunate!  NAMEAN!
> *


ok..so wuts scholarships got to do with bbqs/picnics? :dunno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 08:27 AM~8052047
> *ok..so wuts scholarships got to do with bbqs/picnics?    :dunno:
> *


mmmmmmmmmmm bbq hot pockets :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 6 2007, 10:22 AM~8052016
> *true from what i see they handle all thos e things that get left out by those all up in the mix of things just trying to put out their work but not do anything bout the "raza"
> 
> eiter way they play their part. one way or another in this game, weather it be by givin the lowriders and car builders shows to go to or those that go to sows and rep their own thang..
> *


raza deezzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzz.. its on da streets where i do my contributing!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 6 2007, 10:27 AM~8052050
> *mmmmmmmmmmm bbq hot pockets :cheesy:
> *


tried it , dont work if they start frozen.. outside gets charcoaled.. inside still frozen. was gonna try to thaw them 1st next time.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 08:30 AM~8052063
> *tried it , dont work if they start frozen..    outside gets charcoaled..  inside still frozen.    was gonna try to thaw them 1st next time.
> *


  
where's hrny?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:27 AM~8052047
> *ok..so wuts scholarships got to do with bbqs/picnics?    :dunno:
> *




nothing at all! you said the only time you see him is when hes got hes hand out to collect an entry fee! why is everyone pming me daanny never misses a bbq.......something I'm missing?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:29 AM~8052056
> *raza deezzzzz  nutttzzzzzzzzz..    its on da streets where i do my contributing!!
> *


yeah that too..

:ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 09:32 AM~8052079
> *nothing at all! you said the only time you see him is when hes got hes hand out to collect an entry fee! why is everyone pming me daanny never misses a bbq.......something I'm missing?
> *


bahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 6 2007, 09:32 AM~8052078
> *
> where's hrny?
> *


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 10:32 AM~8052079
> *nothing at all! you said the only time you see him is when hes got hes hand out to collect an entry fee! why is everyone pming me daanny never misses a bbq.......something I'm missing?
> *


tell you what.. tell jon to include free brisket plate with entry fee.. and then you can count me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 09:32 AM~8052079
> *nothing at all! you said the only time you see him is when hes got hes hand out to collect an entry fee! why is everyone pming me daanny never misses a bbq.......something I'm missing?
> *


mest up!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 10:40 AM~8052140
> *mest up!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 09:40 AM~8052140
> *mest up!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what? what am i missing?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:43 AM~8052144
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

orale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 10:44 AM~8052147
> *what? what am i missing?
> *


thats it.. i'm taking ya'll off my myspace friends.. fkr's.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 6 2007, 10:25 AM~8052029
> *what up ngaz! :yes:
> *


wat be the nizzle homie?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:46 AM~8052157
> *thats it..    i'm taking ya'll off my myspace friends..  fkr's.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:46 AM~8052157
> *thats it..    i'm taking ya'll off my myspace friends..  fkr's.
> *


:tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 10:46 AM~8052157
> *thats it..    i'm taking ya'll off my myspace friends..  fkr's.
> *


gay ass on myspace


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

i might still enter the lac at the show. Since its the points system. they might overlook the back being smashed in and give me 1st place. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 10:49 AM~8052172
> *:tears:
> *


not you baby gurl.. you in my top friends.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 10:52 AM~8052195
> *not you baby gurl..  you in my top friends.
> *


pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 10:52 AM~8052194
> *i might still enter the lac at the show. Since its the points system. they might overlook the back being smashed in and give me 1st place. LOL
> *


just put a korean flag over the damaged area.. just like dude that had busted windshield..he just put mexican flag over it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 10:53 AM~8052203
> *just put a korean flag over the damaged area..    just like dude that had busted windshield..he just put mexican flag over it.
> *


ha, they might give me a point for that! LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:53 AM~8052203
> *just put a korean flag over the damaged area..     just like dude that had busted windshield..he just put mexican flag over it.
> *



or put a big azz sticker that says "under construction" on it....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 10:55 AM~8052215
> *ha, they might give me a point for that! LOL
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 6 2007, 10:56 AM~8052219
> *or put a big azz sticker that says "under construction" on it....
> *


or big bandaid that says "ouch"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 10:56 AM~8052225
> *or big bandaid that says "ouch"
> *


its gonna need a big ass bandaid


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:52 AM~8052195
> *not you baby gurl..  you in my top friends.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 09:57 AM~8052228
> *its gonna need a big ass bandaid
> *


i'm sure you have some..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 09:56 AM~8052225
> *or big bandaid that says "ouch"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 10:00 AM~8052253
> *:cheesy:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 11:00 AM~8052256
> *i'm sure you have some..... :biggrin:
> *


nah, ill get some from danny from when he cut his "cankles".


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TEXAS MUTHA [email protected] THATS WHERE I STAY!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 11:03 AM~8052275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn right shit!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 6 2007, 10:01 AM~8052265
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 10:57 AM~8052228
> *its gonna need a big ass bandaid
> *


get sic to paint a bandaid on there.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 11:07 AM~8052313
> *get sic to paint a bandaid on there.
> *


uh yeah, im good thanx :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 11:07 AM~8052316
> *uh yeah, im good thanx  :uh:
> *


oh yeah.. ya'll beef'n.. my bad.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 11:09 AM~8052337
> *oh yeah.. ya'll beef'n..  my bad.
> *


nah, I aint beefin, but dont know bout him though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 11:10 AM~8052340
> *nah, I aint beefin, but dont know bout him though
> *


oh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jun 6 2007, 08:18 AM~8051996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw thats alrite..foo already got on my bad side..
plus i dont got the time..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 11:15 AM~8052363
> *:biggrin:
> 
> naw thats alrite..foo already got on my bad side..
> ...


real talk.. and didnt need to send a PM to say it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 11:15 AM~8052363
> *naw thats alrite..foo already got on my bad side..
> plus i dont got the time..
> *


didnt need it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 05:49 AM~8051364
> *actually people are using the 90 front suspension on some of the newer lincolns.....i haven't really looked into lifting one, but i'm sure it'd be ok with some reinforcements....
> *


i got a 90 swap on my car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

avenge..heres some ideas for you..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 11:17 AM~8052378
> *avenge..heres some ideas for you..
> 
> 
> ...


bitch! Im just sittin here fuckin with this insurance company. good news is, the regal going in for paint this week.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2007, 11:17 AM~8052377
> *i got a 90 swap on my car.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 6 2007, 08:39 AM~8052124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 6 2007, 09:16 AM~8052370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt ask u.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 05:52 AM~8051370
> *ive seen a frame on the new lincolns.  :wow: I cant belive those things are on the road. Everything was skinny as hell (metal thickness) like paper thin. I cant belive ppl juice these cars.
> *


arent u riding on airbags? towncars make good hoppers respect it or check it, know what i mean?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lo_DHld2bM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

british airlines, sprung for lunch.. kim so'n..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2007, 09:34 AM~8052476
> *arent u riding on airbags? towncars make good hoppers respect it or check it, know what i mean?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lo_DHld2bM
> *


nuff said...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only said towncars odd suspension requires more, to do same you could do faster and easier with a gm b-body.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it dont stop cuz it cant stop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00F-xj09h-I...related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh9JIIfrBfY...related&search=


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

besides, town cars are ugly.. esp red ones. with two-tone exaust


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what the fuck is a b body.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2007, 11:44 AM~8052547
> *what the fuck is a b body.
> *


90's fleets, caprice/impala, roadmaster, olds custom cruisers.. all made on same b-body platform.

The B platform, or B-body, was General Motors' full-size rear-wheel drive automobile platform. It was closely related to the Cadillac D-body and was used for coupés, sedans, and station wagons.

B-body production began in 1962, and had 4 major restyles in 1965, 1971, 1977, and 1991. The platform was downsized in length by approximately 10 inches in 1977. The last B-cars rolled off the line in 1996, leaving only arch-rival Ford producing large rear wheel drive sedans. Today, however, the situation looks to reverse, with Ford switching to front wheel drive for most cars and GM reintroducing rear wheel drive with their new Sigma platform


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

what up dena!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this ***** here did a whole background check


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 11:59 AM~8052639
> *this ***** here did a whole background check
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck that b body shit. everybody knows the perfect frames for hopping are the 61-64 x frames. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2007, 12:01 PM~8052652
> *fuck that b body shit. everybody knows the perfect frames for hopping are the 61-64 x frames. :uh:
> *


b/s.. g-body is best for hopping


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 10:06 AM~8052307
> *:loco:
> *



you already know...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 6 2007, 11:01 AM~8052652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only a G body owner woudl say that...:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 11:50 AM~8052594
> *what up dena!
> *


what up Jay!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KBbtUsf6s4


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 6 2007, 11:03 AM~8052665
> *you already know...
> *


 :around: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 12:06 PM~8052687
> *:around:  :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 6 2007, 12:04 PM~8052676
> *this is true
> only a G body owner woudl say that...:uh:
> *


x frame better for dancing and 3 wheeling.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2007, 12:01 PM~8052652
> *fuck that b body shit. everybody knows the perfect frames for hopping are the 61-64 x frames. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 11:23 AM~8052418
> *didnt ask u.
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 6 2007, 11:20 AM~8052401
> *
> what up loco ( i can't say that in chinese )
> :0
> *


me neither. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

是上升的瘋狂


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 12:35 PM~8052871
> *是上升的瘋狂
> *


I guess this foo can though LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 12:38 PM~8052886
> *I guess this foo can though LOL  :roflmao:
> *


I'M *****-LINGUAL.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

damn yall still debating over jon and the wego tour show... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 6 2007, 12:41 PM~8052901
> *damn yall still debating over jon and the wego tour show... :uh:
> *


no... we debating over bbq.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 11:18 AM~8052768
> *x frame better for dancing and 3 wheeling.
> *


Hopping also. Check your shit ***** aint no suspension configured better than 61-64 Chevrolet X frames. 

Or should I post up diagrams and explain.... 

I may not know shit about hydros but I know my suspensions. And the B bodies and fullsize Chevy trucks front suspension are also similar.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5366766 <- dunno how some of ya'll could live in hoods like that.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 11:43 AM~8052917
> *no... we debating over bbq..    :biggrin:
> *


Thelma's > pappas? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *Homeowner fights back against would-be car thiefSuspect lunged at homeowner with screwdriver
> 
> By Eric James
> (6/06/07 - KTRK/HOUSTON) - A homeowner shot a would-be car thief in southeast Houston overnight.
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 12:40 PM~8052895
> *I'M *****-LINGUAL.
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 10:43 AM~8052917
> *no... we debating over bbq..    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: food critics...??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 12:49 PM~8052954
> *Thelma's > pappas? :dunno:
> *


luthers..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

even though royal touch, aint got flyiest rides.. them boys can make some bbq.. and fajitaz.. only missing homemade tortilla"Z" though..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 6 2007, 12:52 PM~8052977
> *:biggrin: food critics...??
> *


ha.. u one to talk.. remember we seen you at picnic.. going around to each clubs bbq pit, to do some taste testing.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 12:29 PM~8052838
> *x2
> *


Wheel Burger....... Mmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmm Good!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

all this talk making me hungry.......whats for lunch?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually..i got a suggestion..next organized picnic.. give out a trophy for best bbq.. bet goofy would take that seriously then..be slaughtering a whole cow right there at park, so the meat is fresh.. 


oh, and since i roll solo and i'm neutral.. i'll be a judge. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 11:05 AM~8053034
> *actually..i got a suggestion..next organized picnic.. give out a trophy for best bbq..    bet goofy would take that seriously then..be slaughtering a whole cow right there at park, so the meat is fresh..     oh, and since i roll solo and i'm neutral..  i'll be a judge.   :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:..be careful..i might slaughter you!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 12:04 PM~8053031
> *all this talk making me hungry.......whats for lunch?
> *












as you can tell from my pic I dont fu#K around when it comes to food.....I can throw don on some ribs & brisket......I'm down for a bbq cook-off!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 10:58 AM~8053002
> *ha.. u one to talk..  remember we seen you at picnic.. going around to each clubs bbq pit, to do some taste testing.
> *


"I CAN DO THAT"..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk a cheap plastic trophy.. just weld up one made of an old china and bbq grill and park of big azz fork


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 12:12 PM~8053085
> *and fk a cheap plastic trophy..  just weld up one made of an old china and bbq grill and park of big azz fork
> *




fk a china........i got street credibility....... :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 11:55 AM~8052987
> *even though royal touch, aint got flyiest rides..  them boys can make some bbq..  and fajitaz..    only missing homemade tortilla"Z" though..
> *


thanks....i guess.....but you ain't tried one of my briskets....it'll make you wanna eat your fat lil fingers :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 12:05 PM~8053034
> *actually..i got a suggestion..next organized picnic.. give out a trophy for best bbq..    bet goofy would take that seriously then..be slaughtering a whole cow right there at park, so the meat is fresh..
> oh, and since i roll solo and i'm neutral..  i'll be a judge.  :biggrin:
> *


not a bad idea.....i'd be down for it  ...and *****....you'd be like....i didn't get a good taste....give me another piece...and another piece....and another piece.....haha


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> thanks....i guess.....but you ain't tried one of my briskets....it'll make you wanna eat your fat lil fingers :biggrin:
> 
> 1.5hr for every 1lb at 225 degrees?
> :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 01:03 PM~8053402
> *not a bad idea.....i'd be down for it   ...and *****....you'd be like....i didn't get a good taste....give me another piece...and another piece....and another piece.....haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 02:03 PM~8053402
> *thanks....i guess.....but you ain't tried one of my briskets....it'll make you wanna eat your fat lil fingers :biggrin:
> 
> not a bad idea.....i'd be down for it   ...and *****....you'd be like....i didn't get a good taste....give me another piece...and another piece....and another piece.....haha
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 12:53 PM~8052978
> *luthers..
> *


all you can eat ribs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 6 2007, 01:03 PM~8053028
> *Wheel Burger....... Mmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmm Good!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 02:13 PM~8053462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and i was gonna hook it up where you'd be judge too..but fk that now.. you dont eat.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 02:03 PM~8053402
> *thanks....i guess.....but you ain't tried one of my briskets....it'll make you wanna eat your fat lil fingers :biggrin:
> 
> not a bad idea.....i'd be down for it   ...and *****....you'd be like....i didn't get a good taste....give me another piece...and another piece....and another piece.....haha
> *


soundin like a fein


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2007, 11:34 AM~8052476
> *arent u riding on airbags? towncars make good hoppers respect it or check it, know what i mean?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lo_DHld2bM
> *


was my daily. Didnt want to juice it. but na, i wouldnt bag another car too boring. Just sayin what I saw from homeboy's lincoln frame. also wanted to experiment, chose my car as the ginny pig.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> > thanks....i guess.....but you ain't tried one of my briskets....it'll make you wanna eat your fat lil fingers :biggrin:
> >
> > 1.5hr for every 1lb at 225 degrees?
> > :dunno:
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ANYONE GOT THE HOOKUP ON SEA WORLD TICKETS????? IF SO, PLEASE HOOK ME UP...NEED EM FOR THIS WEEKEND......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 02:29 PM~8053567
> *ANYONE GOT THE HOOKUP ON SEA WORLD TICKETS????? IF SO, PLEASE HOOK ME UP...NEED EM FOR THIS WEEKEND......
> *


 :uh: hardy har har..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8053496
> *all you can eat ribs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


isnt luthers gone now? thought they were bought out by pappas bbq??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 11:39 AM~8052517
> *nuff said...
> *


build a car before you say something


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 01:22 PM~8053511
> *and i was gonna hook it up where you'd be judge too..but fk that now..  you dont eat.
> *


im on a diet anyways... :ugh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 01:32 PM~8053592
> *isnt luthers gone now? thought they were bought out by pappas bbq??
> *




luthers off monroe is now a pappas......it sucks! always out of shit.....stick to the one at woodridge!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 6 2007, 02:32 PM~8053592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.. dammit. liked dining in there better then pappas.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 01:31 PM~8053581
> *:uh:  hardy har har..
> *



for real bitch....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 02:36 PM~8053619
> *for real bitch....
> *


ok..make ur joke.. get it over with.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 01:31 PM~8053581
> *:uh:  hardy har har..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 01:36 PM~8053621
> *ok..make ur joke..    get it over with.
> *


no jokin *****....i'm goin to san antonio this weekend and wanna take the kids to sea world.......but they pokin people's eyes out with the prices......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 01:34 PM~8053601
> *luthers off monroe is now a pappas......it sucks! always out of shit.....stick to the one at woodridge!
> *


yea there was a luthers by the mall and its now a pappas. i like their chopped beef sandwiches! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lemme see wut i can do.. get back to u in a minute.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 01:39 PM~8053641
> *lemme see wut i can do.. get back to u in a minute.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 01:35 PM~8053616
> *:0
> bbq is low in fat and low in carbs.
> *


oh ok. didnt know that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 01:37 PM~8053629
> *no jokin *****....i'm goin to san antonio this weekend and wanna take the kids to sea world.......but they pokin people's eyes out with the prices......
> *


no shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 02:40 PM~8053649
> *
> *


all out. had like infinity of them in my desk.. my bad.. 

but FYI, you get 10% off regular price if u book and print ur tickets from seaworld website. still pricy as hell though. i'd just take da kids fishing and throw em in..  

Adult $44.09 Qty 
Child (Ages 3-9) $35.09


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 02:42 PM~8053658
> *oh ok. didnt know that.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 6 2007, 01:42 PM~8053658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's cool man...they are all excited and shit when the commercial comes on, so i'm gonna have to take em.......thanks for checkin......and now i see why you don't have kids with you......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 01:39 PM~8053638
> *yea there was a luthers by the mall and its now a pappas. i like their chopped beef sandwiches! :biggrin:
> *



Damn thats what i had for lunch w/a canalope drink!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 02:42 PM~8053658
> *oh ok. didnt know that.
> *


uhhhhhhhhhh I wouldnt be gettin health tips from this guy. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 01:47 PM~8053696
> *bbq chicken breast is the best thing when on a diet.....mmmmmmmm
> *


cool.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 01:32 PM~8053594
> *build a car before you say something
> *


WTF???? SINCE U GOT TO START FRESH AND HE HASN"T STARTED ON HIS WHY DONT YALL ****** HAVE A BUILD OFF? UNLESS.............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 6 2007, 01:48 PM~8053701
> *Damn thats what i had for lunch w/a canalope drink!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 01:54 PM~8053748
> *uhhhhhhhhhh I wouldnt be gettin health tips from this guy. :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 02:56 PM~8053767
> *WTF???? SINCE U GOT TO START FRESH AND HE HASN"T STARTED ON HIS WHY DONT YALL ****** HAVE A BUILD OFF? UNLESS.............
> *


"I" didnt get it?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 02:56 PM~8053767
> *WTF???? SINCE U GOT TO START FRESH AND HE HASN"T STARTED ON HIS WHY DONT YALL ****** HAVE A BUILD OFF? UNLESS.............
> *


nah, I dont build bicycles


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 01:59 PM~8053795
> *"I" didnt get it?
> *


WITH BAGS MY FRIEND "I" DONT THINK YOU EVER WILL... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 03:02 PM~8053821
> *WITH BAGS MY FRIEND "I" DONT THINK YOU EVER WILL... :0
> *


 :biggrin: i got something up my sleeve


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 02:01 PM~8053820
> *nah, I dont build bicycles
> *


HE BUILDS CARS TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 02:02 PM~8053826
> *:biggrin: i got something up my sleeve
> *


SO DOES EVERYBODY ELSE. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 03:04 PM~8053847
> *SO DOES EVERYBODY ELSE. :uh:
> *


i feel you on that.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 01:02 PM~8053821
> *WITH BAGS MY FRIEND "I" DONT THINK YOU EVER WILL... :0
> *


what r u in 4??????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 02:02 PM~8053821
> *WITH BAGS MY FRIEND "I" DONT THINK YOU EVER WILL... :0
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 6 2007, 02:05 PM~8053860
> *what r u in 4??????
> *


GOOOD THIMEZ :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 02:08 PM~8053884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 02:08 PM~8053884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YES "I" DOES :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 01:10 PM~8053899
> *GOOOD THIMEZ :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

wasup cupcake how wuz Alaska???


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Shouldn't you be working? I guess I am going to have to crack the whip tomorrow when I get back to work.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 6 2007, 02:18 PM~8053954
> *wasup cupcake how wuz Alaska???
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 03:02 PM~8053821
> *WITH BAGS MY FRIEND "I" DONT THINK YOU EVER WILL... :0
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 03:04 PM~8053847
> *SO DOES EVERYBODY ELSE. :uh:
> *


I KNOW "I" GOT SOMETHING UP MY SLEEVE.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 02:22 PM~8053990
> *:0
> I KNOW "I" GOT SOMETHING UP MY SLEEVE.
> *


SEE WHAT "I" MEEN :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 02:24 PM~8053999
> *SEE WHAT "I" MEEN :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 02:24 PM~8053999
> *SEE WHAT "I" MEEN :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2007, 02:24 PM~8054004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT NO MORE. :no: :nono:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star.. wut u wanna do about these goods you keep adding to shopping list? better come get em b4 i just toss da crap out.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2007, 01:21 PM~8053977
> *Shouldn't you be working? I guess I am going to have to crack the whip tomorrow when I get back to work.
> *


I jus had 2 load and unload 75,000 customer service brochures


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill be on that side of town this sunday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2007, 03:32 PM~8054054
> *ill be on that side of town this sunday.
> *


but i'll be in church on sunday.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 6 2007, 12:32 PM~8053594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and for some reason i think you would..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 02:42 PM~8054099
> *but i'll be in church on sunday.
> *


 YOU DONT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 02:46 PM~8054117
> *dont worry about me.. worry about your lac..
> but i forgot, most asain cant drive anyways..
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 03:47 PM~8054123
> *YOU DONT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what i say? theres alot of hoez up in church.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: texmex, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, *Coca Pearl*, BIG JAY

hey dad.. get your lil asian friend.. he talkin shit again...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bored,, need a laugh..
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=552971274


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2007, 02:32 PM~8053592
> *isnt luthers gone now? thought they were bought out by pappas bbq??
> *


There's still one on 1960 and 45........... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 03:57 PM~8054197
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: texmex, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Coca Pearl, BIG JAY
> 
> ...


  Avenge chill out on fcking with son.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 03:57 PM~8054197
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: texmex, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Coca Pearl, BIG JAY
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 03:46 PM~8054117
> *dont worry about me.. worry about your lac..
> but i forgot, most asain cant drive anyways..
> *


Ha ha, good one. but not this asian, a black dude ran into me foo might not have insurance :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 03:02 PM~8053821
> *WITH BAGS MY FRIEND "I" DONT THINK YOU EVER WILL... :0
> *


so you ridin on juice?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 6 2007, 04:11 PM~8054304
> * Avenge chill out on fcking with son.............. :biggrin:
> *


nah, Im chillin LOL calm down chief :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 03:42 PM~8054099
> *but i'll be in church on sunday.
> *


you gonna burn crossing thru the door.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2007, 03:24 PM~8053999
> *SEE WHAT "I" MEEN :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 04:34 PM~8054460
> *so you ridin on juice?
> *


he ridin on so much juice, u might as well call the man OJ


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 6 2007, 03:40 PM~8054499
> *he ridin on so much juice, u might as well call the man OJ
> *



yeeeee haaaawwww.........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 04:01 PM~8054222
> *bored,, need a laugh..
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=552971274
> *


bord? wanna laugh? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342795


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 04:36 PM~8054467
> *nah, Im chillin LOL calm down chief  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 05:04 PM~8054643
> *bord? wanna laugh?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342795
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 03:34 PM~8054460
> *so you ridin on juice?
> *


NAW, DROS. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 04:02 PM~8054626
> *yeeeee haaaawwww.........
> 
> 
> ...


YES HE IS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll so immature sometimes.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 02:33 PM~8054452
> *Ha ha, good one. but not this asian, a black dude ran into me foo might not have insurance  :angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 02:33 PM~8054452
> *Ha ha, good one. but not this asian, a black dude ran into me foo might not have insurance  :angry:
> *


oh wells.. good for him.. im ridin clean tho..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

hoppin out off control!!!!!!!!!!  lookin good..puttin it down 4 H- Town


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que rollo loco! wat u up 2.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

truck for sale 4000 obo money talks bullshit walks......pm me ....or will trade for a nice car or truck....832 5771731 95 bagged leather seats etc,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 06:51 PM~8055347
> *oh wells.. good for him.. im ridin clean tho..
> *


ha your a real piece of shit.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 6 2007, 05:22 PM~8054777
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KEEPING IT REAL (May 30, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jun 6 2007, 06:21 PM~8055815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, get over it.. :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 08:55 PM~8055972
> *damn two candy painted patterned out hoppers done by who??
> yea, get over it.. :0
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ROLL CALL 4 IRVINGTON THIS SUNDAY, 4 THE LAST 3 WEKNDS IS BEEN THE SHIT, JUST IGNORE THE CRACK HEADS AND CRUISE :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 06:51 PM~8055347
> *oh wells.. good for him.. im ridin clean tho..
> *


what you riden, the big wheel? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2007, 06:56 PM~8055990
> *ROLL CALL 4 IRVINGTON THIS SUNDAY,  4 THE LAST 3 WEKNDS IS BEEN THE SHIT, JUST IGNORE THE CRACK HEADS AND CRUISE :biggrin:
> *


might make it out there. are those mach 3s in there :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 06:58 PM~8056002
> *what you riden, the big wheel? :0
> *


not yet.. big wheel in the shop..
my daily is a legit hooptie tho...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 09:02 PM~8056040
> *not yet.. big wheel in the shop..
> my daily is a legit hooptie tho...
> *


well at least you got a ride right now. :angry: damn regal in the shop, now my daily is fucked.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2007, 06:56 PM~8055990
> *ROLL CALL 4 IRVINGTON THIS SUNDAY,  4 THE LAST 3 WEKNDS IS BEEN THE SHIT, JUST IGNORE THE CRACK HEADS AND CRUISE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2007, 08:56 PM~8055990
> *ROLL CALL 4 IRVINGTON THIS SUNDAY,  4 THE LAST 3 WEKNDS IS BEEN THE SHIT, JUST IGNORE THE CRACK HEADS AND CRUISE :biggrin:
> *


maybe they can shine up the white walls


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2007, 06:58 PM~8056004
> *might make it out there. are those mach 3s in there  :0
> *


yup, hitting fitys :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 07:32 PM~8056286
> *maybe they can shine up the white walls
> *


yup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2007, 07:35 PM~8056297
> *yup, hitting fitys :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2007, 07:04 PM~8056053
> *well at least you got a ride right now.  :angry: damn regal in the shop, now my daily is fucked.
> *


thats what u get for being a asshole.. guess my voodoo worked..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 09:58 PM~8056438
> *thats what u get for being a asshole.. guess my voodoo worked..
> *


this foo here, you started it by defending that joto. but I am an asshole, prob payback for alot of years of assholeism. Voodoo didnt work thou homie, unless you had one of your peeps kamakazi my ride.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2007, 07:35 PM~8056297
> *yup, hitting fitys :biggrin:
> *


WAT IT DO BORLA SHIT I AINT EVEN KNOW PEOPLE WAS STILL GOING OUT THERE ILL BE THERE THIS MUDUFUCKN WEEKEN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2007, 08:56 PM~8055990
> *ROLL CALL 4 IRVINGTON THIS SUNDAY,  4 THE LAST 3 WEKNDS IS BEEN THE SHIT, JUST IGNORE THE CRACK HEADS AND CRUISE :biggrin:
> *


count me in.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2007, 09:58 PM~8056438
> *thats what u get for being a asshole.. guess my voodoo worked..
> *


It shows what type of person you are though. I wouldnt wish this shit on anyone. Whos the asshole now?


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 6 2007, 07:59 PM~8056446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, i know im a asshole.. ill admit that..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

already


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

MORNING PEEPS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2007, 06:17 AM~8058186
> *MORNING PEEPS
> *


use your agressive feelings boy, let the hate flow thru you


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 06:59 AM~8058236
> *use your agressive feelings boy, let the hate flow thru you
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 12:36 AM~8057505
> ****** said kamakazi... :biggrin:
> 
> oh, i know im a asshole.. ill admit that..
> *


  ditto


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 06:59 AM~8058236
> *use your agressive feelings boy, let the hate flow thru you
> 
> 
> ...


this foo here LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

what up homies?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its thursday.. so wassup on boozing this weekend? anybody got plans? i say lone star get a keg..and we'll go fk up his crib. i think.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 6 2007, 04:02 PM~8054626
> *yeeeee haaaawwww.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 08:42 AM~8058486
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 08:38 AM~8058477
> *its thursday..  so wassup on boozing this weekend?  anybody got plans?  i say lone star get a keg..and we'll go fk up his crib.  i think.
> *


Want be able to make it homie. Going to a picnic............ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 08:46 AM~8058498
> *Want be able to make it homie. Going to a picnic............ :biggrin:
> *


that sucks.. u coulda done the carlton dance


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 08:47 AM~8058504
> *that sucks..  u coulda done the carlton dance
> *


I'm retired fool............. :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 07:46 AM~8058498
> *Want be able to make it homie. Going to a picnic............ :biggrin:
> *


WHAT PICNIC?  :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2007, 08:50 AM~8058526
> *WHAT PICNIC?   :dunno:
> *


picnic at deeeeeeeezzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2007, 08:50 AM~8058526
> *WHAT PICNIC?   :dunno:
> *


Here in Dallas.......... :biggrin: 
For the past two month and this month we have some going on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday every weekend....... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 08:38 AM~8058477
> *its thursday..  so wassup on boozing this weekend?  anybody got plans?  i say lone star get a keg..and we'll go fk up his crib.  i think.
> *


he wouldnt invite me even if i bought the keg


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 09:12 AM~8058620
> *he wouldnt invite me even if i bought the keg
> *


bring that keg ova to my house :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 09:12 AM~8058620
> *he wouldnt invite me even if i bought the keg
> *


well, just drop off the keg. i'll drink ur share.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 09:12 AM~8058620
> *he wouldnt invite me even if i bought the keg
> *


Is that becuz you want let him ride in the Caddy?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 7 2007, 09:12 AM~8058623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes never asked and im sure he could care less.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 09:36 AM~8058730
> *i thought you stopped drinkin??
> 
> hes never asked and im sure he could care less.
> *


someone post up that hurt feelings report. i think liv4lacs needs it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 09:41 AM~8058745
> *someone post up that hurt feelings report.  i think liv4lacs needs it.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 09:36 AM~8058730
> *hes never asked and im sure he could care less.
> *


He waiting on you to offer.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 09:55 AM~8058801
> *He waiting on you to offer.......... :biggrin:
> *


not gonna cuz i could care less


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 09:41 AM~8058745
> *someone post up that hurt feelings report.  i think liv4lacs needs it.
> *


Too bad we dont have a Diarrhea of the mouth Report. I know alot of ppl that would be lining up to file on your ass :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 10:02 AM~8058836
> *Too bad we dont have a Diarrhea of the mouth Report. I know alot of ppl that would be lining up to file on your ass :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 09:57 AM~8058810
> *not gonna cuz i could care less
> *


whats up my lightly toasted friend. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 7 2007, 09:41 AM~8058745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ha hee


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 09:57 AM~8058810
> *not gonna cuz i could care less
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Ill fill out the "asshole report" then have Sic and Mayhem fill one out.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 10:02 AM~8058836
> *Too bad we dont have a Diarrhea of the mouth Report. I know alot of ppl that would be lining up to file on your ass :cheesy:
> *


I'll be first in line becuz I need to take a shit now..............


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 04:59 AM~8058236
> *use your agressive feelings boy, let the hate flow thru you
> 
> 
> ...


you shouldn't mock the Emperor ..he isnt forgiving as I am!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 10:05 AM~8058854
> *Ill fill out the "asshole report" then have Sic and Mayhem fill one out.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 10:06 AM~8058864
> *:burn:
> *


Hey, I know Ima asshole. puto


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 10:05 AM~8058854
> *Ill fill out the "asshole report" then have Sic and Mayhem fill one out.
> *


I see you and my son need to go to therapy and talk things out........... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 10:07 AM~8058873
> *I see you and my son need to go to therapy and talk things out........... :biggrin:
> *


Therapy for the white folks.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 10:08 AM~8058875
> *Therapy for the white folks.
> *


You do have a point homie.............. :yes: 
Other talk it out over smoke that sticky icky............ uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2007, 10:06 AM~8058863
> *you shouldn't mock the Emperor ..he isnt forgiving as I am!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 09:02 AM~8058836
> *Too bad we dont have a Diarrhea of the mouth Report. I know alot of ppl that would be lining up to file on your ass :cheesy:
> *


*X2 to the mothafuckin 10th power!!!!!!!*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 7 2007, 10:22 AM~8058943
> *X2 to the mothafuckin 10th  power!!!!!!!
> *


Sixty8imp is a cool homie............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 10:25 AM~8058960
> *Sixty8imp is a cool homie............
> *


no i aint you o' lying azz carlton lookin mother fker


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 10:31 AM~8058988
> *no i aint you o' lying azz carlton lookin mother fker
> *


Fuck you then Fat Bastard.......... :buttkick:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 7 2007, 09:25 AM~8058960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, thought he was tupac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 7 2007, 10:39 AM~8059024
> *yeah he a cool-O alright
> 
> lol, thought he was tupac
> *


naw.. tupac never had moves like dis..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 09:25 AM~8058960
> *Sixty8imp is a cool homie............
> *


 x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 09:42 AM~8059033
> *naw..  tupac never had moves like dis..
> 
> 
> ...


snap .... bustin moves like nothin.......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 10:15 AM~8058908
> *You do have a point homie.............. :yes:
> Other talk it out over smoke that sticky icky............ uffin:
> *


nah, we minorities handle it the "violent way", then get hauled off in the paddy wagon.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 08:25 AM~8058960
> *Sixty8imp is a cool homie............
> *


ONLY WHEN HE WANTS TO BE


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 10:25 AM~8058960
> *Sixty8imp is a cool homie............
> *


FTP :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 7 2007, 10:39 AM~8059024
> *lol, thought he was tupac
> *












Promoted by DJ Latin.......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: NIX CUSTOMS

SUP DONK RIDER


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 7 2007, 10:53 AM~8059098
> *snap .... bustin moves like nothin.......
> *


I gets down homie.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 10:56 AM~8059126
> *nah, we minorities handle it the "violent way", then get hauled off in the paddy wagon.
> *


I been in those a few times not a comfortable ride............ :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 11:00 AM~8059162
> *I been in those a few times not a comfortable ride............ :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


ha, you a stereotype! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 09:01 AM~8059169
> *ha, you a stereotype! :roflmao:
> *


AT LEAST HE HAS INSURANCE. :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 09:58 AM~8059145
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


SUP BIKE RIDER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2007, 09:03 AM~8059183
> *SUP BIKE RIDER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao:
ILL BE RIDING AGAIN SOON...
CHILLIN.. WAITING ON RA-RA TO COME PICK ME UP...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 06:38 AM~8058477
> *its thursday..  so wassup on boozing this weekend?  anybody got plans?  i say lone star get a keg..and we'll go fk up his crib.  i think.
> *


all booked up this weekend homie. we got another truck load to take to the chrome platers :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:03 AM~8059181
> *AT LEAST HE HAS INSURANCE. :0
> *


Nah, foo has insurance. Verified it today. buy he got Fred Loya, so he might as well not have any.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 10:05 AM~8059197
> *all booked up this weekend homie.  we got another truck load to take to the chrome platers  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


SHHH ! :angry: :nosad:  :scrutinize: :loco: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 11:01 AM~8059169
> *ha, you a stereotype! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 11:08 AM~8059226
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:03 AM~8059181
> *AT LEAST HE HAS INSURANCE. :0
> *


 :yes: Paid up for the rest of the year........... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 07:57 AM~8058552
> *Here in Dallas.......... :biggrin:
> For the past two month and this month we have some going on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday every weekend....... :biggrin:
> *


SATURDAY OR SUNDAY? AND WHERE? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 11:09 AM~8059234
> *:yes: Paid up for the rest of the year........... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

on another note, im starting to feel bad for this guy. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=342795


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 7 2007, 09:06 AM~8059202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR MY IDOL... SPEAKING OF INSURANCE.. NEED TO PUT SOME ON THE ELCO WHEN I GET MY TITLE BACK.. GUNNA START RIDING IN THE STREETS...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:12 AM~8059253
> *INSURANCE IS INSURANCE...
> I GUESS..
> *


trust me, you dont wanna run into anyone that got this insurance. Ive been going thru hell for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 09:16 AM~8059281
> *trust me, you dont wanna run into anyone that got this insurance. Ive been going thru hell for almost 2 weeks.
> *


WELL I KEEP MY EYES OPEN WHEN I DRIVE,OOPS....

NVM


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:17 AM~8059287
> *WELL I KEEP MY EYES OPEN WHEN I DRIVE,OOPS....
> 
> NVM
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 11:05 AM~8059197
> *all booked up this weekend homie.  we got another truck load to take to the chrome platers  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


well, i'll come drop off my stuff. i'll let u pay for it though.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 10:16 AM~8059281
> *trust me, you dont wanna run into anyone that got this insurance. Ive been going thru hell for almost 2 weeks.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 11:16 AM~8059281
> *trust me, you dont wanna run into anyone that got this insurance. Ive been going thru hell for almost 2 weeks.
> *


ha..two weeks? thats nothing.. a-affordable gave me run around for month and half, before they got check over to body shop. and it was my insurance company. i switched after that experience.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 09:23 AM~8059330
> *well, i'll come drop off my stuff.    i'll let u pay for it though.
> *


aint no thing, payday is tomoro


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 11:25 AM~8059349
> *aint no thing, payday is tomoro
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 11:24 AM~8059348
> *ha..two weeks? thats nothing..    a-affordable gave me run around for month and half, before they got check over to body shop.     and it was my insurance company. i switched after that experience.
> *


and counting, they still tryin to confirm liablity, and the foo rearended me! He got a ticket and everything!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 09:25 AM~8059349
> *aint no thing, payday is tomoro
> *


:thumbsup:
we got a date sunday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 11:26 AM~8059363
> *and counting, they still tryin to confirm liablity, and the foo rearended me! *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2007, 11:12 AM~8059248
> *SATURDAY OR SUNDAY? AND WHERE? :biggrin:
> *


Sunday. At Flag Pole Hill on Northwest Hwy and Buckner.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 10:25 AM~8059349
> *aint no thing, payday is tomoro
> *


BAALLLLLLIIIINNNN :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 11:25 AM~8059349
> *aint no thing, payday is tomoro
> *


you using the same chromer that did shanes?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 11:12 AM~8059252
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> on another note, im starting to feel bad for this guy.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I've been reading that he's getting clowned left and right...........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 11:30 AM~8059400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I've been reading that he's getting clowned left and right...........
> *


foo gonna commit suicide.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:12 AM~8059253
> *YOUR MY IDOL... SPEAKING OF INSURANCE.. NEED TO PUT SOME ON THE ELCO WHEN I GET MY TITLE BACK.. GUNNA START RIDING IN THE STREETS...
> *


Would like to see it hittin the streets......... :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 11:31 AM~8059411
> *foo gonna commit suicide.
> *


Prob. already.com did. He talking shit to everyone else but Latin........ :rofl:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 11:34 AM~8059428
> *Prob. already.com did. He talking shit to everyone else but Latin........ :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: check out his list of cars, Im surprised he didnt say he owned the batmobile. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 09:32 AM~8059415
> *Would like to see it hittin the streets......... :yes:
> *


only be used as a hauler, wont hitt shows till its done.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 10:35 AM~8059436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  check out his list of cars, Im surprised he didnt say he owned the batmobile. LOL
> *


Latin probably has that with a regal stacked on top of it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 11:35 AM~8059436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  check out his list of cars, Im surprised he didnt say he owned the batmobile. LOL
> *


I saw that and has yet to post pics of any of the rides. He's prob. getting pic off of ebay to post up........... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:36 AM~8059441
> *only be used as a hauler, wont hitt shows till its done.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 11:44 AM~8059494
> *I saw that and has yet to post pics of any of the rides. He's prob. getting pic off of ebay to post up........... :0
> *


thats a damn shame


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 11:35 AM~8059436
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  check out his list of cars, Im surprised he didnt say he owned the batmobile. LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 7 2007, 11:37 AM~8059451
> *Latin probably has that with a regal stacked on top of it
> *


Nah, wouldn't fk with batman.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:56 AM~8059571
> *Nah, wouldn't fk with batman.
> *


I slap batman before I fk with chuck norris. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 11:51 AM~8059541
> *thats a damn shame
> *


Ya'll steady clowin the fool.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 11:59 AM~8059589
> *Ya'll steady clowin the fool.
> *


steady like the waterfalls at niagra


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:56 AM~8059571
> *Nah, wouldn't fk with batman.
> *


What's homie. Did ya'll get things str8?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 12:00 PM~8059595
> *steady like the waterfalls at niagra
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: screwstone_tx
:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 7 2007, 11:03 AM~8059619
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: screwstone_tx
> :uh:
> *


sad ass mofokah


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 7 2007, 12:08 PM~8059654
> *sad ass mofokah
> *


Damn homie them are some harsh word............ :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 11:10 AM~8059678
> *Damn homie them are some harsh word............ :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 11:57 AM~8059575
> *I slap batman before I fk with chuck norris. LOL
> *


carpet is on its way


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

yum, ramen soup. :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 7 2007, 10:16 AM~8059281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1-800-252-3439....Texas Dept. of Insurance.......call them and file a complaint.....trust me....shit will get done....and you will find out what kind of companies you are dealing with.....they don't take complaints lightly....whoever the agent is will have to reply to the complaint to TDI.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 12:22 PM~8059772
> *yum, ramen soup.  :happysad:
> *


i had a grilled chicken samich, with sauted mushrooms and onions, dab of mustard, and jalapeno jack cheeze.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 11:22 AM~8059772
> *yum, ramen soup.  :happysad:
> *


chicken flavor w/valentine hot sauce? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 12:25 PM~8059801
> *1-800-252-3439....Texas Dept. of Insurance.......call them and file a complaint.....trust me....shit will get done....and you will find out what kind of companies you are dealing with.....they don't take complaints lightly....whoever the agent is will have to reply to the complaint to TDI.....
> *


i'll remember for next time..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 12:25 PM~8059801
> *1-800-252-3439....Texas Dept. of Insurance.......call them and file a complaint.....trust me....shit will get done....and you will find out what kind of companies you are dealing with.....they don't take complaints lightly....whoever the agent is will have to reply to the complaint to TDI.....
> *


funny cuz Ive been tellin this boy to do the very same thing :uh: hardheaded asian :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 7 2007, 12:27 PM~8059810
> *chicken flavor w/valentine hot sauce? :dunno:
> *


and lime


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 11:26 AM~8059807
> *i had a grilled chicken samich, with sauted mushrooms and onions, dab of mustard, and jalapeno jack cheeze.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 12:31 PM~8059851
> *
> *


too bad u aint my type.. cause over in danny's camp, we eat good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 10:22 AM~8059772
> *yum, ramen soup.  :happysad:
> *


what happened to our lunch date, i sure am hungry


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 11:28 AM~8059828
> *and lime
> *



pass the wire..............


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 7 2007, 11:26 AM~8059807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well hopefully he believes me and does something about it......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 7 2007, 11:27 AM~8059810
> *chicken flavor w/valentine hot sauce? :dunno:
> *


beef flavor. i think they all taste the same.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 11:28 AM~8059823
> *funny cuz Ive been tellin this boy to do the very same thing :uh: hardheaded asian :uh:  :uh:
> *


i agree. :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 7 2007, 12:15 PM~8059715
> *:yes:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 11:32 AM~8059857
> *too bad u aint my type.. cause over in danny's camp, we eat good.
> *


:tears: i know. thanks for reminding me of that weekly. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 11:33 AM~8059868
> *what happened to our lunch date, i sure am hungry
> *


you were suppose to pick me up. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 12:35 PM~8059883
> *had lunch with cathy....
> chicken fried steak, brisket, mashed potatoes with cheese, green beans, macaroni and cheese.......mmmmmmmmm.......grubbed down....
> 
> *


I had bacon, eggs, and toast for lunch.........GANGSTA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 10:42 AM~8059956
> *you were suppose to pick me up. :ugh:
> *


the linc, the truck or the van. let me know how u wanna ride


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 11:45 AM~8059987
> *the linc, the truck or the van. let me know how u wanna ride
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 12:45 PM~8059987
> *the linc, the truck or the van. let me know how u wanna ride
> *


damn bawla.. slow down.. leave some game for rest of us..dont hogg it all.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 10:46 AM~8060000
> *:wow:  :cheesy:
> *


or we can go in your galant it only has 600,000 miles on it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 11:49 AM~8060024
> *or we can go in your galant it only has 600,000 miles on it
> *


 :roflmao: raise up off the galant fool!!!

still waiting on that yukon. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 12:22 PM~8059772
> *yum, ramen soup.  :happysad:
> *


Ramen noodles + County Jail = :thumbsdown:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 12:51 PM~8060048
> *Ramen noodles + County Jail = :thumbsdown:
> *


what you know about county spread :roflmao: :biggrin:

that's also poor college student food ... I know :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:51 AM~8060048
> *Ramen noodles + County Jail = :thumbsdown:
> *


i know but im too busy to go get something.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

what up dena


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 10:51 AM~8060041
> *:roflmao: raise up off the galant fool!!!
> 
> still waiting on that yukon. :ugh:
> *


only thing i can say is keep waiting mafucka :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 12:52 PM~8060055
> *what you know about county spread :roflmao: :biggrin:
> 
> that's also poor college student food ... I know :biggrin:
> *


shit niggy spent a lot of sessions at county, don't want to know anything about that shit anymore. :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 7 2007, 12:52 PM~8060064
> *what up dena
> *


just working hard ... wut up Jay!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 11:52 AM~8060065
> *only thing i can say is keep waiting mafucka  :biggrin:
> *


fawk you nicca!!! :roflmao: 

dont need your chump change anyways....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 12:28 PM~8059828
> *and lime
> *


what's the word B? that's for the Corona's :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 7 2007, 12:51 PM~8060041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in pasadena jail, you get a half thawed out frozen dinner. and water. :angry: after two weeks, i came out of there lil skinnier then when i went in.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 10:54 AM~8060080
> *fawk you nicca!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> dont need your chump change anyways....
> *


aint nothin chump about the lone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 12:54 PM~8060080
> *fawk you nicca!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> dont need your chump change anyways....
> *


i got you.. can't spring for no yukon.. but i'll have you rollin in a clean g-body or something.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 12:56 PM~8060092
> *in pasadena jail, you get a half thawed out frozen dinner.  and water.  :angry:  after two weeks, i came out of there lil skinnier then when i went in.
> *


Glad I never visited the pasadena jail. heard a lot of bad stories hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 11:56 AM~8060092
> *seen a galant pulled over other day..  driver looked familiar.  driver drunk azz hell..
> 
> oh yeah, you got a twin.. nevermind..
> *


that girl is gonna get me in some shit one day. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:00 PM~8060133
> *that girl is gonna get me in some shit one day. :ugh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2007, 11:56 AM~8060095
> *aint nothin chump about the lone
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 11:58 AM~8060116
> *i got you..    can't spring for no yukon..  but i'll have you rollin in a clean g-body or something.
> *


even though i aint your type. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 7 2007, 12:52 PM~8060064
> *what up dena
> *


x2 I guess I'm not you homie anymore..... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:05 PM~8060176
> *even though i aint your type. :ugh:
> *


yeah..even though


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 01:09 PM~8060209
> *x2 I guess I'm not you homie anymore..... :0
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 12:17 PM~8059728
> *carpet is on its way
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 12:25 PM~8059801
> *1-800-252-3439....Texas Dept. of Insurance.......call them and file a complaint.....trust me....shit will get done....and you will find out what kind of companies you are dealing with.....they don't take complaints lightly....whoever the agent is will have to reply to the complaint to TDI.....
> *


B told me that too. thanx for the info


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 12:40 PM~8059930
> *i agree. :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 12:54 PM~8060082
> *what's the word B?  that's for the Corona's :biggrin:
> *


SoL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 12:51 PM~8060048
> *Ramen noodles + County Jail = :thumbsdown:
> *


county spread?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Dena, you gonna come threw to snag up them parts?? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 01:15 PM~8060266
> *Dena, you gonna come threw to snag up them parts?? :biggrin:
> *


talkin to my lawer right now, fool like "so, hows your kidneys?Broken?Okay then."


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 01:15 PM~8060266
> *Dena, you gonna come threw to snag up them parts?? :biggrin:
> *


as soon as I get some time to go your way ... maybe tonight ... I'll call you when I get off of work :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:17 PM~8060286
> *talkin to my lawer right now, fool like "so, hows your kidneys?Broken?Okay then."
> *


shit i got an extra g since i said the seatbelt caused me to have a pain in my shoulder. last accident they gave me 850 for a mazda b2200 daily that only got a scratch on the already scratched bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 01:11 PM~8060218
> *:dunno: :wave:
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:17 PM~8060286
> *talkin to my lawer right now, fool like "so, hows your kidneys?Broken?Okay then."
> *


Young .... sell me the lac ... I'll use it for the streets  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8060319
> *Young .... sell me the lac ... I'll use it for the streets  :biggrin:
> *


ima prob give it to them on fire. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8060324
> *ima prob give it to them on fire.  :biggrin:
> *


less the parts I want


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 12:10 PM~8060214
> *yeah..even though
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 01:23 PM~8060327
> *less the parts I want
> *


shit, me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 01:23 PM~8060327
> *less the parts I want
> *


you gotta wait in line.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 01:23 PM~8060332
> *shit, me too!!! :biggrin:
> *


well god damn you too?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:24 PM~8060336
> *you gotta wait in line.
> *


same to you and your vinyl top


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:25 PM~8060342
> *well god damn you too?
> *


:yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 01:25 PM~8060345
> *same to you and your vinyl top
> *


 :angry: fuker


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:26 PM~8060355
> *:angry:  fuker
> *


dena wants the bags I want the rest :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 01:27 PM~8060361
> *dena wants the bags I want the rest :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick: That's about the only thing he can/should burn and send to the insurance co! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 01:27 PM~8060361
> *dena wants the bags I want the rest :biggrin:
> *


She aint dead yet, aint pullin the plug just yet.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:28 PM~8060369
> *She aint dead yet, aint pullin the plug just yet.
> *


you said fred and his boys say its totaled remember :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 01:28 PM~8060368
> *:buttkick: That's about the only thing he can/should burn and send to the insurance co! :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


Are you not insured by this company? You might wanna get out while you still can.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 01:30 PM~8060380
> *you said fred and his boys say its totaled remember :uh:
> *


 :yes: :no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2007, 01:30 PM~8060380
> *you said fred and his boys say its totaled remember :uh:
> *


we'll see


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:30 PM~8060383
> *Are you not insured by this company? You might wanna get out while you still can.
> *


:yes: Fred Loya es para mi gente :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 12:31 PM~8060392
> *:yes: Fred Loya es para mi gente :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Jun 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8060319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. dena dont wanna hear nothing about no fire..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:33 PM~8060407
> *:roflmao:
> *


you know what I'm sayin??!! as long as it keeps me from getting a no-insurance ticket ... then its all good :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:31 PM~8060391
> *we'll see
> *


I can pay you quicker than Fred can Young .... so what's the word?? and you can even keep the bags :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i have two companies.. haggerty $150 full cover for whole year.. and geico.. $70 full cover per month. dont know anything about geico.but they were cheaper then a few other bootleg ones i priced out.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 7 2007, 11:45 AM~8059987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck is all i can say.....not supposed to talk bad bout other insurance companies.....somethin to do with ethics or some shit... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

damn voulchers! LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 01:34 PM~8060420
> *you know what I'm sayin??!!  as long as it keeps me from getting a no-insurance ticket ... then its all good :biggrin:
> *


betta drive your ass far around me as you can next time you see me on the street Dena. With your Fred loya insured ass LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 12:39 PM~8060446
> *damn voulchers! LOL
> *


i said vultures cause if they are like me....i'll pick that bitch to pieces.....leave just the carcass......haha.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:40 PM~8060455
> *betta drive your ass far around me as you can next time you see me on the street Dena. LOL
> *


LOL ... I always stay far away from Asian drivers as I can anyway Young :roflmao: just fkn wit ya Young :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 12:34 PM~8060420
> *you know what I'm sayin??!!  as long as it keeps me from getting a no-insurance ticket ... then its all good :biggrin:
> *


shit...you aint lying! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8060465
> *shit...you aint lying! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: you too!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 12:36 PM~8060433
> *you forgot your to add your lap.....
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8060461
> *LOL ... I always stay far away from Asian drivers anyway Young :roflmao: just fkn wit ya Young :biggrin:
> *


Only my 2nd accident, both not my fault. :angry: Wat about women drivers? Puttin on your make up and talkin on the phone while driving. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8060461
> *LOL ... I always stay far away from Asian drivers as I can anyway Young :roflmao: just fkn wit ya Young :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 12:42 PM~8060467
> *:angry:  you too!
> *


no, thats my twin. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me.. new asian gal just starting workin here.. 5'4", like 125lb'ish.. 34c's.. pretty face.. nice rump.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 01:43 PM~8060480
> *Only my 2nd accident, both not my fault.  :angry:  Wat about women drivers? Puttin on your make up and talkin on the phone while driving.  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: uh huh..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 12:41 PM~8060461
> *LOL ... I always stay far away from Asian drivers as I can anyway Young :roflmao: just fkn wit ya Young :biggrin:
> *



they cool as long as there is no dental floss involved......and don't let one of them sneeze.....290 will be backed up for hours....... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 12:43 PM~8060480
> *Only my 2nd accident, both not my fault.  :angry:  Wat about women drivers? Puttin on your make up and talkin on the phone while driving.  :biggrin:
> *


yup yup! dont hate!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 01:47 PM~8060500
> *they cool as long as there is no dental floss involved......and don't let one of them sneeze.....290 will be backed up for hours....... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 01:46 PM~8060491
> *reminds me.. new asian gal just starting workin here..    5'4", like 125lb'ish..  34c's..  pretty face..  nice rump..    :biggrin:
> *


oh.and her first name is PINKI.. :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 12:43 PM~8060480
> *Only my 2nd accident, both not my fault.  :angry:  Wat about women drivers? Puttin on your make up and talkin on the phone while driving.  :biggrin:
> *



no shit...or pluckin their eyebrows......i think that's how the sharpie was invented....to fix the fked up eyebrows....hahahha......and don't let them try backing up....nombre.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 01:47 PM~8060500
> *they cool as long as there is no dental floss involved......and don't let one of them sneeze.....290 will be backed up for hours....... :biggrin:
> *


They sit up on the steering wheel trying to see as it is.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

at least mexicans have excuse that they were changing a pamper, or they were drunk, etc etc.. what excuse asians have?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 12:54 PM~8060536
> *at least mexicans have excuse that they were changing a pamper, or they were drunk, etc etc..    what excuse asians have?
> *



or they can say the 2 yr old that is sitting in the front seat with no seat belt, holding the beer was trying to open the door, so they had to backhand him into the back seat and took their eyes off the road.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 01:54 PM~8060536
> *at least mexicans have excuse that they were changing a pamper, or they were drunk, etc etc..    what excuse asians have?
> *


urban legend :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 01:59 PM~8060564
> *or they can say the 2 yr old that is sitting in the front seat with no seat belt, holding the beer was trying to open the door, so they had to backhand him into the back seat and took their eyes off the road.....
> *


yeah..cause when i mexican tells their kid "dont make me come back there!".. we serious.. we'll jump in back seat, whoop da kids azz.. and try to get back to driver seat b4 car veers off the road.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 7 2007, 12:54 PM~8060536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con la chankla....you know you done fked up if momma or ama gotta take the chankla off inside HEB......THAT'S YO ASS!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 01:52 PM~8060527
> *no shit...or pluckin their eyebrows......i think that's how the sharpie was invented....to fix the fked up eyebrows....hahahha......and don't let them try backing up....nombre.....
> *


Amen to that! :worship:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 01:31 PM~8060392
> *:yes: Fred Loya es para mi gente :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


Dont speak "messican" Dena, sorry. :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:44 PM~8060482
> *no, thats my twin. :ugh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. chow yung fat.. i got a question..serious one though.. i saw thing on 20/20 or nightline..or some shyt like that.. where asian chics wanna try to hard not to look asian..they go have their eye lids worked on. to add in that wrinkle.. that alot of them are missing. that really happen?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont see why.. 


before









after


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 02:20 PM~8060692
> *dont see why..
> before
> 
> ...


they want their eyes to look circumcised :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 02:27 PM~8060720
> *they want their eyes to look circumcised  :dunno:
> *


basicly. think avenge is saving up.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

2002 Honda 400EX. Well taken care of, in great shape. Several upgrades.
N'Style Hot Wheels decal set
various Billet chrome accessories
nerf bars with red nets
stadium bumper in front. 
The plastics are in good condition with some wear and scratches. The battery has been replaced in the last month. It has been run strictly on racing fuel, supreme gas when racing fuel was not available. The bike performs perfect. 

Ask SIC713. He ran from the cops on it. :biggrin: 

























$3000 pm me for details


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 02:36 PM~8060770
> *2002 Honda 400EX.  Well taken care of, in great shape. Several upgrades.
> N'Style Hot Wheels decal set
> various Billet chrome accessories
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 02:04 PM~8060601
> *Dont speak "messican" Dena, sorry.  :dunno:
> *


"Fred Loya is for my people" :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 02:37 PM~8060778
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 02:38 PM~8060781
> *"Fred Loya is for my people" :yes:
> *


Forget "la raza" insurance. Got some on Progressive and the others on Nationwide :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man to me erbody scared everybody talk it on the internet and at they club meetings but when it come down to it everybody scared to bring they shit out I aint knockin nobody but we had irvington and evrybody got scared to bring they lows out cuz da swangas was out there excuses excuses dats all I hear mothafuckas wana ride aint shit to it but to get out there and actually ride


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2007, 02:57 PM~8060881
> *Man to me erbody scared everybody talk it on the internet and at they club meetings but when it come down to it everybody scared to bring they shit out I aint knockin nobody but we had irvington and evrybody got scared to bring they lows out cuz da swangas was out there excuses excuses dats all I hear mothafuckas wana ride aint shit to it but to get out there and actually ride
> *


:uh: if i remember correctly.. after cops had irvington locked down that one nite. nobody ever mentioned the spot again. i had no clue it was still even going on. so who u calling "scared" ******?? :guns:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 7 2007, 10:26 AM~8059807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, what a night.. running from the laws ,jumpin curbs and poppin wheelies..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 02:31 PM~8060741
> *basicly.  think avenge is saving up.
> *


I punch you in both eyes and you will look like me. Only with black eyes.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Exactly evrybody stopped after dat cuz they was scared right shit if u aint actin stupid aint no reason to be scared people wana cruise go out there and cruise the stupid motherfuckers will get pulled over and won't come back the riders will stay plain n simple "niucca"


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 02:01 PM~8060908
> *:uh:    if i remember correctly..  after cops had irvington locked down that one nite.  nobody ever mentioned the spot again.  i had no clue it was still even going on.    so who u calling "scared" ******??    :guns:
> *


TRUE THAT. THE WHOLE WORLD DON'T REVOLVE AROUND THE "NAWF".


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 02:38 PM~8060781
> *"Fred Loya is for my people" :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 02:22 PM~8061020
> *looks like hny's eye
> *


i was gonna say the same thing... :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 02:07 PM~8060616
> *ok..  chow yung fat.. i got a question..serious one though..  i saw thing on 20/20 or nightline..or some shyt like that..  where asian chics wanna try to hard not to look asian..they go have their eye lids worked on.  to add in that wrinkle.. that alot of them are missing.    that really happen?
> *


prob, all my fam got lids but me. I never really noticed till you brought it up tho.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2007, 01:25 PM~8061036
> *TRUE THAT. THE WHOLE WORLD DON'T REVOLVE AROUND THE "NAWF".
> *


4 sho.. everyone was gettin pulled over..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:28 PM~8061047
> *i was gonna say the same thing... :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: sure


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2007, 03:23 PM~8061026
> *Exactly evrybody stopped after dat cuz they was scared right shit if u aint actin stupid aint no reason to be scared people wana cruise go out there and cruise the stupid motherfuckers will get pulled over and won't come back the riders will stay plain n simple "niucca"
> *


i wasn't skurred of shyt.. just no point in wasting gas if cops got da block hot.. might as well stay home and drink rum and make booty calls. thats way i see it.. so watch who fk u calling skurred..seriously. 



> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2007, 03:25 PM~8061036
> *TRUE THAT. THE WHOLE WORLD DON'T REVOLVE AROUND THE "NAWF".
> *


x2



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 03:28 PM~8061047
> *i was gonna say the same thing... :roflmao:
> *


your twin?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 02:34 PM~8061086
> *:uh: sure
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 03:31 PM~8061066
> *4 sho.. everyone was gettin pulled over..
> *


saw the AMC roadmaster get pulled over.. was laughing my azz off.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 02:35 PM~8061096
> *your twin?
> *


:yes: ...that bitch.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 03:37 PM~8061106
> *saw the AMC roadmaster get pulled over..  was laughing my azz off.
> *


betta than a gremlin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:36 PM~8061099
> *:buttkick:
> *


:dickslap:

or wait.. they didnt make a smilie for that yet


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 03:37 PM~8061110
> *:yes: ...that bitch.
> *


yall need to "oil wrestle fight", yeah, that will show her!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 03:37 PM~8061111
> *betta than a gremlin
> *


meant AMC as in ,the car had more screens then AMC theatres.. catch up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 03:44 PM~8061150
> *meant AMC as in ,the car had more screens then AMC theatres..  catch up
> *


be mo specific


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 02:42 PM~8061135
> *:dickslap:
> 
> or wait.. they didnt make a smilie for that yet
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 02:43 PM~8061144
> *yall need to "oil wrestle fight", yeah, that will show her!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:48 PM~8061172
> *:ugh:
> *


:smack:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Exactly my point excuses excusesonly scary folks got excuses


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 03:51 PM~8061187
> *:ugh:
> *


Ill be the ref, and I aint stopping nothing :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2007, 03:53 PM~8061195
> *Exactly my point excuses excusesonly scary folks got excuses
> *


fk da nawf side..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 01:31 PM~8061066
> *4 sho.. everyone was gettin pulled over..
> *


X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 02:54 PM~8061202
> *Ill be the ref, and I aint stopping nothing  :yes:
> *


ok. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Exactly my point excuses excuses only scary ****** got excuses but its understandable I guess


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2007, 02:53 PM~8061195
> *Exactly my point excuses excusesonly scary folks got excuses
> *



what fun is it if you have to worry bout cops and people acting stupid.....i like to ride with my son....and i sure as hell wouldn't take him there if there is shooting and fighting going on....fk that....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 7 2007, 02:10 PM~8061300
> *what fun is it if you have to worry bout cops and people acting stupid.....i like to ride with my son....and i sure as hell wouldn't take him there if there is shooting and fighting going on....fk that....
> *


for real last time we went everyone was getting pulled over


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 7 2007, 02:37 PM~8060778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what? you fukks can try to sell shit here and i cant? :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: screwstone_tx, mac2lac, JUSTDEEZ, BIG JAY, RAGALAC


Damn it a lot of Nijas in here..............hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i could give a fk about a cop.. i aint got nothing to worry about.. but if they running off everybody... seems stupid to waste my gas, to be sitting there all by myself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Noticed a lot of people cruising up to the Discount Tire store on the corner of East & Spencer in front of Wal-Mart on Sunday nights. Mostly trucks and rods right now, see if you can get in.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2007, 04:07 PM~8061287
> *ok. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 02:02 PM~8061253
> *fk da nawf side..
> *


Sure ok whatever


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 04:12 PM~8061312
> *what?  you fukks can try to sell shit here and i cant? :uh:
> *


It's a free country. :happysad: 

3 g's? how much are they "new"??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 02:36 PM~8060770
> *2002 Honda 400EX.  Well taken care of, in great shape. Several upgrades.
> N'Style Hot Wheels decal set
> various Billet chrome accessories
> ...


Got a homie on here wanting to trade hie fleetwood for one........ :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 02:12 PM~8061314
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: screwstone_tx, mac2lac, JUSTDEEZ, BIG JAY, RAGALAC
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 04:12 PM~8061312
> *what?  you fukks can try to sell shit here and i cant? :uh:
> *


its the price.. aint worth it. and all u ever try to sell is stupid crap.. like those porche seats for 6 g's.. like any of us would give a fk about em.. take that crap to craigslist


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 7 2007, 04:19 PM~8061367
> *:ugh:
> *


They ran like roaches when the lights came on........... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 02:23 PM~8061397
> *They ran like roaches when the lights came on........... :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*QUE QUE??*


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 02:28 PM~8061429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: ninjas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 7 2007, 04:30 PM~8061447
> *:scrutinize: ninjas
> *


----------



## Ryonboy (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 7 2007, 11:31 AM~8060392
> *:yes: Fred Loya es para mi gente :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *



How long has rollers only had a chapter here in Houstone ??? I know it has not been long... I have been in and out the Low Rider scene for 30 years here in Houstone ever since I was a youngster..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 04:28 PM~8061429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

HI HELEN!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 02:16 PM~8061344
> *Got a homie on here wanting to trade hie fleetwood for one........ :biggrin:
> *


I'm looking for one for my grand daughter. They have small one's for kids. Does anyone know someone selling one. She works the car shows with me and it would be great to send her here and there without her walking.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 04:16 PM~8061341
> *It's a free country.  :happysad:
> 3 g's?  how much are they "new"??
> *


that one goes for almost 7 g's new. and out the box, theyre not like this one.


> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 7 2007, 04:16 PM~8061344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


porsche seats were going for 700. ass. dont know where you got 6 g's from. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 05:16 PM~8061712
> *that one goes for almost 7 g's new.  and out the box, theyre not like this one.
> *


That's cool. I'll let my ******* neighbors know.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 12:36 PM~8060770
> *2002 Honda 400EX.  Well taken care of, in great shape. Several upgrades.
> N'Style Hot Wheels decal set
> various Billet chrome accessories
> ...


I picked the wrong quote. I meant this one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 7 2007, 05:16 PM~8061720
> *ok
> *


si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 7 2007, 05:16 PM~8061712
> *
> porsche seats were going for 700.  ass.  dont know where you got 6 g's from. :uh:
> *


same point though.. none of us interested in your overpriced seats. what you gonna try to sell on here next? a tennis racket?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2007, 02:08 PM~8061295
> *Exactly my point excuses excuses only scary ****** got excuses but its understandable I guess
> *


dude, your dumb


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 06:48 PM~8062209
> *dude, your dumb
> *


think he trying to just get us agged with name calling, so we all go out there sunday. now, i dont even wanna go.. imma start my own compaign now "SAY NO TO IRVINGTON '07"


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 05:17 PM~8062357
> *think he trying to just get us agged with name calling, so we all go out there sunday.      now, i dont even wanna go..  imma start my own compaign now "SAY NO TO IRVINGTON '07"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 7 2007, 07:20 PM~8062369
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


WUT I SAY? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

buncha troublemaker delinquents if you ask me....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 7 2007, 07:22 PM~8062385
> *buncha troublemake delinquents if you ask me....
> *


but nobody did ask.. so hush


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 06:23 PM~8062393
> *but nobody did ask.. so hush
> *



never heard of a dude saying hush... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 7 2007, 07:25 PM~8062406
> *never heard of a dude saying hush...  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2007, 04:50 PM~8061584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Avenge son??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 7 2007, 04:28 PM~8061429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


family portrait? LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 08:32 PM~8062749
> *Is the Avenge son??????????? :biggrin:
> *


that be the lil tike. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 08:32 PM~8062749
> *Is the Avenge son??????????? :biggrin:
> *


if it is.. sure dont look like avenge did, when he was a toddler..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 08:47 PM~8062825
> *if it is.. sure dont look like avenge did, when he was a toddler..
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: fucker :roflmao: damn, if that were me, I hate to see what you looked like. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 08:48 PM~8062829
> *:angry:  fucker  :roflmao: damn, if that were me, I hate to see what you looked like. LOL
> *


sorry fool..but i was skinny as a kid.. wasn't til i was 18 or so.. that i started bulkin up.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 08:50 PM~8062834
> *sorry fool..but i was skinny as a kid..  wasn't til i was 18 or so.. that i started bulkin up.
> *


hot pocket overload?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 08:51 PM~8062844
> *hot pocket overload?
> *


hot pockets weren't avail yet. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 08:52 PM~8062848
> *hot pockets weren't avail yet.    :angry:
> *


musta been moon pies. Sorry, I forgot your ass is old. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 08:53 PM~8062852
> *musta been moon pies. Sorry, I forgot your ass is old. LOL
> *


yeah, i'm so old.. i woulda been in portrait "the last supper".but i had went to da back to fix me 2nd plate.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 08:54 PM~8062859
> *yeah, i'm so old.. i woulda been in portrait "the last supper".but i had went to da back to fix me 2nd plate.
> *


 :biggrin: fat ass.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 08:46 PM~8062816
> *that be the lil tike. LOL
> *


So I guess you disown the other tike............... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 08:56 PM~8062871
> *So I guess you disown the other tike............... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! that one aint mine :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 08:47 PM~8062825
> *if it is.. sure dont look like avenge did, when he was a toddler..
> 
> 
> ...



still funny!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2007, 06:13 PM~8062051
> *same point though..  none of us interested in your overpriced seats.  what you gonna try to sell on here next? a tennis racket?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 7 2007, 08:57 PM~8062875
> *Ha! that one aint mine  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gettin better every time homie.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 sho.. got some ideals for you, well talk sunday...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 10:37 PM~8064241
> *4 sho.. got some ideals for you, well talk sunday...
> *


awwwwready


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 12:26 AM~8064187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 12:37 AM~8064241
> *4 sho.. got some ideals for you, well talk sunday...
> *


is that a pink pearl ? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wanna be a part of something bigger than yourself? Want to do something for the community you are a part of and raised in? If you are interested in sponsoring or participating in this event for area children in the community hit me up. We are looking for family friendly bands willing to donate a performance, monetary sponsorships, art contest entries, Custom Car, Truck and Bike entries, etc. Help the Houston Lowrider Council assist Pancho Claus to bring Christmas in July to area kids at the Ripley House on 4410 Navigation.

entry fee for cars/trucks $15...Bikes/pedal cars/$10......model cars $5

The Car show will be on Sunday July 15th.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

si


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 7 2007, 06:32 PM~8062749
> *Is the Avenge son??????????? :biggrin:
> *


same as this one??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 8 2007, 07:39 AM~8064969
> *same as this one??
> 
> 
> ...


Avenge might try and cook him with that outfit on........... :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 8 2007, 08:00 AM~8065028
> *Avenge might try and cook him with that outfit on........... :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 8 2007, 08:05 AM~8065048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *


 :rofl: Let me know when dinner ready.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 8 2007, 08:09 AM~8065060
> *:rofl: Let me know when dinner ready.......... :thumbsup:
> *


You must want the eggroll


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2007, 08:10 AM~8065065
> *You must want the eggroll
> *


nah, foo want the "bang-cock" special


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 8 2007, 08:11 AM~8065068
> *nah, foo want the "bang-cock" special
> *


U'r wanting the link basket......... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 8 2007, 08:11 AM~8065068
> *nah, foo want the "bang-cock" special
> *


sasssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2007, 08:10 AM~8065065
> *You must want the eggroll
> *


I'll let you have it. U'r use to having them in you mouth.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 8 2007, 08:14 AM~8065077
> *I'll let you have it. U'r use to having them in you mouth.
> *


Why you let them do you like that Coca?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2007, 08:31 AM~8065131
> *Why you let them do you like that Coca?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin I sent you a message last night....... you didnt reply


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2007, 08:38 AM~8065149
> *Latin I sent you a message last night....... you didnt reply
> *


Tell that girl to wipe that shit up. :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

chunky :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 8 2007, 06:39 AM~8064969
> *same as this one??
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWW!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 8 2007, 07:00 AM~8065028
> *Avenge might try and cook him with that outfit on........... :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Jun 8 2007, 07:39 AM~8064969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny or anybody wif kids.. ya'll know wut size shoe a 3 month old wear? gonna get my kid some chucks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...126847293QQrdZ1 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2007, 09:13 AM~8065267
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...126847293QQrdZ1 :uh:
> *


some of your handy work? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 08:09 AM~8065249
> *hrny or anybody wif kids..  ya'll know wut size shoe a 3 month old wear? gonna get my kid some chucks.
> 
> 
> ...


man that was a long time ago. if i remember correctly when they are that young they actually sell the shoes by the age of the baby like in months. but i dont remember. that was a long time ago!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2007, 11:26 PM~8064187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2007, 09:16 AM~8065284
> *man that was a long time ago. if i remember correctly when they are that young they actually sell the shoes by the age of the baby like in months. but i dont remember. that was a long time ago!
> *


yeah, i just looked it up.. says like infant 3m 4m..etc etc..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 8 2007, 07:07 AM~8065247
> *que que?
> 
> 
> ...


who's the beast??? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2007, 09:13 AM~8065267
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...126847293QQrdZ1 :uh:
> *


holy shit!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2007, 09:41 AM~8065355
> *holy shit!!!
> *


OldsmaLac Slab!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 06:22 AM~8065297
> *yeah, i just looked it up..  says like infant 3m 4m..etc etc..
> *



Like a size 0 or size 1, just tell them they are for a three month old and they will know. I say get a size one because if they are a lil big then the baby can grow into them! Remember i'm a mother of 5!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Whats up Goofy?????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 8 2007, 07:48 AM~8065391
> *Whats up Goofy?????
> *


wut up homie...ready fo your b-day....


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2007, 06:50 AM~8065399
> *wut up homie...ready fo your b-day....
> *



Yep gonna go buy me an outfit at the mall today!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 8 2007, 09:47 AM~8065385
> *Like a size 0 or size 1, just tell them they are for a three month old and they will know. I say get a size one because if they are a lil big then the baby can grow into them! Remember i'm a mother of 5!!!!!!!
> *


thanks..and oh yeah.. 5,thats right. thats enough to make your own basketball team. least the starting 5.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 06:55 AM~8065417
> *thanks..and oh yeah..  5,thats right.  thats enough to make your own basketball team.  least the starting 5.
> *


 More like the cheerleading squad cause I have 5 daughters!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

What up Nix


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 8 2007, 09:01 AM~8065439
> *What up Nix
> *


WASSUP GIRL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 8 2007, 09:56 AM~8065422
> *More like the cheerleading squad cause I have 5 daughters!
> *


so, gurls can play basketball too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nix.. where we gonna booze at this weekend? i'll get 1st round of gin/tonic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Jun 8 2007, 08:07 AM~8065247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


her name was Kim


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 02:02 AM~8064764
> *is that a pink pearl ?  :0
> *


kandy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 10:52 AM~8065732
> *kandy
> *


oh. looked like had some pearl to it.. nice nice.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 08:52 AM~8065732
> *kandy
> *


kandy andy aka yandy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 08:57 AM~8065757
> *oh.  looked like had some pearl to it..  nice nice.
> *


cam fone pic.. gots flake tho


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 8 2007, 09:51 AM~8065726
> *:roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: 

hno: hno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 07:09 AM~8065492
> *so, gurls can play basketball too.
> *



True my second to the oldest plays basketball but my others are girlie girls!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 10:57 AM~8065757
> *oh.  looked like had some pearl to it..  nice nice.
> *


came home to eat some hot pockets.... They were on sale at HEB thought id let you know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2007, 11:24 AM~8065925
> *came home to eat some hot pockets.... They were on sale at HEB thought id let you know
> *


thanks for that shit pic. :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2007, 11:24 AM~8065925
> *came home to eat some hot pockets.... They were on sale at HEB thought id let you know
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2007, 04:26 AM~8064877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2007, 11:25 AM~8065933
> *thanks for that shit pic.  :burn:
> *


 :happysad: 











:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2007, 11:27 AM~8065947
> *:happysad:
> :angel:
> *


get your turdlauncher checked fool. looks like you shitted your brains out :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2007, 09:27 AM~8065943
> *
> *


all these damn shows, and no bike to show..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 11:35 AM~8065976
> *all these damn shows, and no bike to show..
> *


so, roll up in da elko.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Q-vo H Town !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 8 2007, 11:53 AM~8066081
> *Q-vo H Town !
> *


Que onda Noe_from_Dallas?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 09:49 AM~8066058
> *so, roll up in da elko.
> *


no can do..not until i do the engine and tranny swap..new brakes ,and etc..

bitch wont go in reverse no more... unless u gon push


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 09:11 AM~8065503
> *nix..  where we gonna booze at this weekend?  i'll get 1st round of gin/tonic
> *


WHAT ABOUT MY SPRITE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 8 2007, 12:04 PM~8066150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk sprite.. its all about wut it dew!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 11:24 AM~8066235
> *fk reverse.. we lowridin'
> fk sprite.. its all about wut it dew!!
> *


WELL THEN WUT IT DEW???? :dunno: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2007, 12:25 PM~8066241
> *WELL THEN WUT IT DEW???? :dunno:  :angel:
> *


u going to diva's party? if so, i'll get you a whole 2 liter of sprite.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 10:24 AM~8066235
> *fk reverse.. we lowridin'
> fk sprite.. its all about wut it dew!!
> *


yea, but i havent got tags yet.. im getting the title now, then all the stickers and insurance...

dont wanna be stereotype for riding dirty..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2007, 04:26 AM~8064877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Last December we (Los Magnificos) had a craft booth for the kids and they lined up for it. We need another club to do some free stuff. Maybe someone with a t-shirt shop can have a game where you can win a t-shirt. Something fun like spin the wheel. NO SIXTY8IMP, NOT SPIN THE BOTTLE. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 8 2007, 12:40 PM~8066316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: 

how about i dress up like a clown.. and make balloons for da kids.. and ask em if their mom is hot.. and stuff.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 10:45 AM~8066348
> *pus$y, 68 got expired tags right now.  and i could give a fk..
> :angry:
> 
> ...


i remember that movie..killer klowns from outer space... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2007, 01:01 PM~8066434
> *i remember that movie..killer klowns from outer space... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 10:45 AM~8066348
> *pus$y, 68 got expired tags right now.  and i could give a fk..
> :angry:
> 
> ...


thats you.. half the people in you hood ride dirty anyways..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 01:20 PM~8066540
> *thats you.. half the people in you hood ride dirty anyways..
> *


naw, least not me.. reason i dont care about tags is cause i haven't even moved the 68 for almost two months already. last time i did, the radiator cap came off for some reason. luckily i had jug of water stashed for just such an emergency.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 8 2007, 09:11 AM~8065503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MAMASELO


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2007, 10:57 AM~8066102
> *Que onda Noe_from_Dallas?
> *


calmate David_From_Houston :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 11:23 AM~8066560
> *naw, least not me..    reason i dont care about tags is cause i haven't even moved the 68 for almost two months already.    last time i did, the radiator cap came off for some reason.  luckily i had jug of water stashed for just such an emergency.
> *


doing big thangs...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 8 2007, 01:24 PM~8066568
> *MAMASELO
> *


STFU you o' fake azz beverly hillbillies actin azz muther fkr.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 12:34 PM~8066629
> *STFU you o' fake azz beverly hillbillies actin azz muther fkr.
> *


you stfu you ol buffet eatin, hot pocket stock investin , wackback drivin summabish


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 8 2007, 01:38 PM~8066653
> *you stfu you ol buffet eatin, hot pocket stock investin , wackback drivin summabish
> *


slow down there jethro..dont need to get personal. dang.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 12:39 PM~8066662
> *slow down there jethro..dont need to get personal.  dang.
> *



i didn't talk about the pancake neck......but sorry to hurt your lil feelings mijo.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 8 2007, 01:43 PM~8066683
> *i didn't talk about the pancake neck......but sorry to hurt your lil feelings mijo.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boy boy boy...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Breaking Hot NEW HIP-HOP and R&B @ thebeat713 Mixshow Friday

SPEAKER ASSASSIN MIXTAPE MIXSHOW [email protected] thebeat713.com HOTNEWMUSIC!!! 

DJ CARMONA Featuring P-Jerzy

www.thebeat713.com or www.myspace.com/thebeat713com

Fridays 8pm - 12 Midnight Central Time
FORMAT: Hottest Hip Hop, R&B, and New Music, Breaking Records


Comming Soon :The Live Mix - "The Beat Down: Speaker Assassin Edition"

http://www.thebeat713.com
www.myspace.com/thebeat713com
Hip Hop, Reggaeton , y Mas 


---- Check Out My Homie "DJ LATIN " SATURDAY'S noon - 2PM (Central Time) Taking You Back and Spinnin OLD SCHOOL FREESTYLE Classic's @ thebeat713.com. ----------- 

Now Available!!!!!!

Speaker Assassin : STREET SUPPLY 2 Mixtape

Strictly 4 Da Sexy : Summer Love Mixtape*












*<span style='font-family:Arial'>"SPAM"</span>*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2007, 01:03 PM~8066811
> *Breaking Hot NEW HIP-HOP and R&B @ thebeat713 Mixshow Friday
> 
> SPEAKER ASSASSIN MIXTAPE MIXSHOW [email protected] thebeat713.com HOTNEWMUSIC!!!
> ...


damm spammers


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*<span style='font-family:Arial'>"SPAM"</span>*



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 8 2007, 02:07 PM~8066837
> *damm spammers
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 8 2007, 01:38 PM~8066653
> *you stfu you ol buffet eatin, hot pocket stock investin , wackback drivin summabish
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn..only females 18-20 are allowed in.. guys that age aren't.. :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2007, 01:08 PM~8066844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 8 2007, 01:25 PM~8066575
> *calmate David_From_Houston  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: 








*=*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 02:15 PM~8066882
> *damn..only females 18-20 are allowed in..  guys that age aren't..    :roflmao:
> *


Straight out of High School kids don't know how to act, and the 18-20 yr old females andan bien caliente para el chile.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2007, 12:20 PM~8066904
> *Straight out of High School kids don't know how to act, and the 18-20 yr old females andan bien caliente para el chile.*


SI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up Zar...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 8 2007, 12:24 PM~8066568
> *MAMASELO
> *


YOU'LL ALWAYS BE RUNNER UP PUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dammit..gas is starting to be a b1tch.. fillup was $50 today.. think imma take bus when office move downtown. be cheaper on me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or get a old skoo scooter and reinforce fk out of it..put some ape hanger handle bars.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 12:39 PM~8067043
> *dammit..gas is starting to be a b1tch.. fillup was $50 today..  think imma take bus when  office move downtown. be cheaper on me.
> *


its 2 late to fill up the 68 anyways. unless u plan on driving 300 miles before july 22 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2007, 02:57 PM~8067139
> *its 2 late to fill up the 68 anyways.  unless u plan on driving 300 miles before july 22  :0
> *


was talkin about daily.. tank in 68 is full though. bought that gas when price was like $2.50 so i'm saving it..


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 12:42 PM~8067057
> *or get a old skoo scooter and reinforce fk out of it..put some ape hanger handle bars.
> 
> 
> ...



As requested...














Don't shoot the messenger :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 8 2007, 03:01 PM~8067170
> *As requested...
> 
> 
> ...


was expectin that. hardy har har


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 10:45 AM~8066348
> *pus$y, 68 got expired tags right now.  and i could give a fk..
> :angry:
> 
> ...


No, I don't want you to scare the kids away. Keep thinking. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 8 2007, 03:07 PM~8067212
> *No, I don't want you to scare the kids away.  Keep thinking. :uh:
> *


what you mean scare the kids? kids like me.. they think im like santa claus, without the red suit.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 03:09 PM~8067234
> *what you mean scare the kids?  kids like me..  they think im like santa claus, without the red suit.
> *


kids can sense evil


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 01:02 PM~8067178
> *was expectin that.  hardy har har
> *



So was it you who requested it as anonymous? self clowning?.......very clever, clown on yourself before anybody else gets a chance.

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 8 2007, 03:11 PM~8067246
> *kids can sense evil
> *


nothing evil about this old skoo playa right here..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 8 2007, 03:13 PM~8067255
> *So was it you who requested it as anonymous?  self clowning?.......very clever, clown on yourself before anybody else gets a chance.
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


naw,that would be the PM haters.. that go yappin in PM's and email. i do all my hating right here.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 02:13 PM~8067256
> *nothing evil about this old skoo playa right here..
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm and I bet you have a bag of candy to lure kids into the 68 huh? "wanna go for a cruise with Santa kid? I got some candy for ya." :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 8 2007, 04:41 PM~8067733
> *Hmm and I bet you have a bag of candy to lure kids into the 68 huh? "wanna go for a cruise with Santa kid? I got some candy for ya."   :biggrin:
> *


maybe do that by da high skoo's.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2007, 08:01 PM~8056462
> *WAT IT DO BORLA SHIT I AINT EVEN KNOW PEOPLE WAS STILL GOING OUT THERE ILL BE THERE THIS MUDUFUCKN WEEKEN
> *


hell yeah, better make it homie couse there's going 2 b some bad ass lowlows, plus i think latin kustoms going 2 take their fresh hopper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2007, 05:14 PM~8067890
> *hell yeah, better make it homie couse there's going 2 b some bad ass lowlows, plus i think latin kustoms going 2 take their fresh hopper
> *


NGA GET OFF LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2007, 03:35 PM~8067999
> *NGA GET OFF LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ssshhhh :twak:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic nice paint job on the pedal car looks good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2007, 05:44 PM~8068042
> *ssshhhh :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 12:04 PM~8066150
> *bitch wont go in reverse no more... unless u gon push
> *


Son like father........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2007, 10:11 AM~8065503
> *nix..  where we gonna booze at this weekend?  i'll get 1st round of gin/tonic
> *


 :nono: 
I got a bottle of Orange Patron............. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Jun 8 2007, 03:44 PM~8068048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me guess.. u got the same issue too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2007, 06:08 AM~8070925
> *ok
> *


bump


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

arriba


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2007, 06:10 AM~8070929
> *arriba
> *


overtime


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 9 2007, 07:15 AM~8070934
> *overtime
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats why ya'll rich.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2007, 08:02 AM~8071089
> *thats why ya'll rich.
> *


look at you, no life havin ass on LIL while at home.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 9 2007, 10:29 AM~8071344
> *look at you, no life havin ass on LIL while at home.......
> *


X2


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 9 2007, 10:20 AM~8071495
> *no
> *


fraid so


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2007, 06:34 PM~8068346
> *let me guess.. u got the same issue too
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mann.. hold up.. got some chisme.. know of someone else,aint sayin names, currently working on chrome undies.. i'm definately gonna have to step my game up. but broke as i am, i'll prolly just rattle can mine chrome.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2007, 01:20 PM~8072152
> *mann.. hold up..   got some chisme..  know of someone else,aint sayin names, currently working on chrome undies..  i'm definately gonna have to step my game up.    but broke as i am, i'll prolly just rattle can mine chrome.
> *


nomas te falta vestido buey!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2007, 02:20 PM~8072152
> *mann.. hold up..  got some chisme..  know of someone else,aint sayin names, currently working on chrome undies..  i'm definately gonna have to step my game up.    but broke as i am, i'll prolly just rattle can mine chrome.
> *


imma use chrome powder coat :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 9 2007, 01:54 PM~8072286
> *imma use chrome powder coat :cheesy:
> *


better yet, get chrome spray paint. why spend over 3k in chrome when you do it for an 1/8 of that and look only 1/3 as good...

:cheesy: 










right.........



































:ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 9 2007, 02:54 PM~8072286
> *imma use chrome powder coat :cheesy:
> *


Chrome powder coated:








:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 9 2007, 02:54 PM~8072286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


least it wont flake off like chrome springs. or will it? and i've head of powder coating over chrome, to acheive the candy look. but never neard of actually powder coat that had appearance of chrome.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2007, 05:27 PM~8072858
> *
> least it wont flake off like chrome springs. or will it?  and i've head of powder coating over chrome, to acheive the candy look.  but never neard of actually powder coat that had appearance of chrome.
> *


no it want flake off. Str8 powder coated...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 9 2007, 06:13 PM~8073016
> *no it want flake off. Str8 powder coated...........
> *


still aint chrome


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2007, 06:00 PM~8073188
> *still aint chrome
> *


so trur.

chrome is a finish not a color.

PC chrome does not look anywhere near real chrome. its good as a nice shiny gray/silver but thats it. and it will chip and flake off just as chrome will. with hard abuse.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2007, 07:00 PM~8073188
> *still aint chrome
> *


Fuck then homie get you some chrome chonies........ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 9 2007, 02:23 PM~8072587
> *Chrome powder coated:
> 
> 
> ...


I got somethin some of these on my big body never had em chip or nuttn and I banged em up pretty bad , and there shine aint all dat bad


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wut it dew!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

IRVINGTON SUCKED ASS!!!!!!!! LAWS EVERY WHERE..FUCK THAT ..WENT TO AIRLINE..SAME STORY..ATLEAST YOU COULD CHILL AT FLAMINGO'S IF YOU A CUSTOMER..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 07:01 AM~8080860
> *... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
> *



agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 07:52 AM~8080846
> *IRVINGTON SUCKED ASS!!!!!!!! LAWS EVERY WHERE..FUCK THAT ..WENT TO AIRLINE..SAME STORY..ATLEAST YOU COULD CHILL AT FLAMINGO'S IF YOU A CUSTOMER..
> *


We hung out at the Discount Tires parking lot in La Porte. Saw some faces I recognized from other gatherings of some people hanging out there. Cruised out there with H-Bombs & Oscar from Oldies CC. No laws, no problems.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 07:52 AM~8080846
> *IRVINGTON SUCKED ASS!!!!!!!! LAWS EVERY WHERE..FUCK THAT ..WENT TO AIRLINE..SAME STORY..ATLEAST YOU COULD CHILL AT FLAMINGO'S IF YOU A CUSTOMER..
> *


tell me about it. stopped at the taco truck there to get a drink and a taco.. dude barely gave me my coke, and some cop already screaming at me to leave.. fk'r patted me down.. called in backup when he found my gun.. was swormed by like 91729347291487 cops.. then they laughed at him,when they realized i had a license to carry. cop still ran me off though. imma call internal affairs and request reimbursement of my taco i never got.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 9 2007, 12:20 PM~8072152
> *mann.. hold up..  got some chisme..  know of someone else,aint sayin names, currently working on chrome undies..  i'm definately gonna have to step my game up.    but broke as i am, i'll prolly just rattle can mine chrome.
> *


Send me some compliments and I'll pay you some money :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 11 2007, 08:24 AM~8080920
> *Send me some compliments and I'll pay you some money :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 08:22 AM~8080915
> *tell me about it.  stopped at the taco truck there to get a drink and a taco..  dude barely gave me my coke, and some cop already screaming at me to leave..  fk'r patted me down..  called in backup when he found my gun..  was swormed by like 91729347291487 cops..  then they laughed at him,when they realized i had a license to carry.  cop still ran me off though.    imma call internal affairs and request reimbursement of my taco i never got.  *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

laws were hot saturday night. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:13 AM~8081090
> *drawers were hot saturday night. :ugh:
> *


ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:13 AM~8081090
> *laws were hot saturday night. :ugh:
> *


Not here. Until someone started popping fireworks at a gas station.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 08:14 AM~8081099
> *ok
> *


:ugh: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:13 AM~8081090
> *laws were hot saturday night. :ugh:
> *


i wouldn't know.. i stayed home sat nite.. made it a blockbuster nite.. since i was gonna go to church early sunday morning. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 08:22 AM~8081159
> *i wouldn't know.. i stayed home sat nite..  made it a blockbuster nite..  since i was gonna go to church early sunday morning.  :angel:
> *


good for you. i probably should of done the same.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:22 AM~8081162
> *good for you. i probably should of done the same.
> *


why? did you have a bad experience?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 09:23 AM~8081169
> *why? did you have a bad experience?
> *


she probably did a paris hilton, get locked up, cried, sherrif let her out, she's chilling at the pad now, cops on the way to her crib to take her back, only difference is no reporters


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 08:26 AM~8081182
> *she probably did a paris hilton, get locked up, cried, sherrif let her out, she's chilling at the pad now, cops on the way to her crib to take her back, only difference is no reporters
> *


all true except im at work. who told you??? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:31 AM~8081205
> *all true except im at work. who told you??? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


damn.. so u got a dwi? who would have ever guessed?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:31 AM~8081205
> *all true except im at work. who told you??? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 08:33 AM~8081212
> *damn..  so u got a dwi?  who would have ever guessed?
> *


no dwi. im just kidding. :angel: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:31 AM~8081205
> *all true except im at work. who told you??? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:35 AM~8081225
> *no dwi. im just kidding. :angel: :ugh:
> *


 :scrutinize: IN DENIAL HUH?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:35 AM~8081225
> *no dwi. im just kidding. :angel: :ugh:
> *


DWI is no joke...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 09:44 AM~8081271
> *DWI is no joke...
> *


Tell me about it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 09:44 AM~8081271
> *DWI is no joke...
> *


yeah, tell latin about it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 09:46 AM~8081282
> *Tell me about it.
> *


Homie of mine got poped twice and last week got a PI for being the passenger while his bud got the DWI. Sux some ppl never learn :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 09:53 AM~8081332
> *Homie of mine got poped twice and last week got a PI for being the passenger while his bud got the DWI. Sux some ppl never learn :nosad:
> *


That's why no one rides in my vehicles with some brewskis. Did he get a PI while on probation? I've offered homeboys rides to home if they're out drinking and can't make it home. Had a few call and take me up on that offer.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 09:54 AM~8081339
> *That's why no one rides in my vehicles with some brewskis.  Did he get a PI while on probation?  I've offered homeboys rides to home if they're out drinking and can't make it home.  Had a few call and take me up on that offer.
> *


I think he had just finished his 2nd round of probation... I hope so b/c his lawyer fees in the last six years have totaled over 20k!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 09:59 AM~8081365
> *I think he had just finished his 2nd round of probation... I hope so b/c his lawyer fees in the last six years have totaled over 20k!
> *


It's more expensive now due to more new laws passed recently. Glad I quit drinking.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

good yob!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 10:01 AM~8081371
> *It's more expensive now due to more new laws passed recently.  Glad I quit drinking.
> *


no need to be a quitter, just do it at home :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 10:09 AM~8081406
> *no need to be a quitter, just do it at home :biggrin:
> *


dj club days.   

quit due to almost dying, different story though.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 08:44 AM~8081271
> *DWI is no joke...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 10:17 AM~8081440
> *dj club days.
> 
> quit due to almost dying, different story though.
> *


I respect that... Your drivin after the sp next time :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 10:22 AM~8081464
> *I respect that... Your drivin after the sp next time :biggrin:
> *


Show Palace? When?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 09:31 AM~8081205
> *all true except im at work. who told you??? :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


you got "Lohaned"? :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

does that mean the la county jail..can change name to "LA Hilton"? and heard paris aint eating much..cause she don't want the guards getting pics of her poo'n.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 09:24 AM~8081476
> *you got "Lohaned"?  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: :angel: :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 10:24 AM~8081476
> *you got "Lohaned"?  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 10:33 AM~8081523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


valio


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 10:23 AM~8081469
> *Show Palace?  When?
> *


im broke till sept :biggrin: i dunno....?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 07:22 AM~8081159
> *i wouldn't know.. i stayed home sat nite..  made it a blockbuster nite..  since i was gonna go to church early sunday morning.  :angel:
> *


no u didnt bitch, u was with me at scout bar


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be mixing tonight from 9pm-10pm (central time) on http://www.thebeat713.com Tune in if you get a chance to check out some Latin dance/Club music and give out shoutouts by sending an email to [email protected]

Peace.
GM


*SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 10:47 AM~8081611
> *no u didnt bitch, u was with me at  scout bar
> *


imma pull a monica..and say it wasn't me.. i must have a twin out there somewhere.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 09:01 AM~8081371
> *It's more expensive now due to more new laws passed recently.  Glad I quit drinking.
> *



the state has surcharges now...

$1000 a yr for 3 yrs for 1st dwi
$1500 a yr for 3 yrs for 2nd dwi
and if the alcohol level is 0.16 then the surcharge is $2000 annually......

then add in sr-22 fees, reinstatement fees, attorney fees, probation, alcohol classes...it's just not worth it.....

i don't drink and drive because i'm afraid of losing my insurance license.....just not worth it to me.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 11:20 AM~8081724
> *imma pull a monica..and say it wasn't me.. i must have a twin out there somewhere.*


wow god made a 2nd pile of crap? :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 11:24 AM~8081737
> *wow god made a 2nd pile of crap? :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 11:30 AM~8081761
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 11:33 AM~8081767
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 11:45 AM~8081825
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i seen a couple of lowlows in hwy6 and westimer in the taco cabanaparking lot shit lot of cars were park there sat nigth


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

can anybody give me a referal on a roofing company???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 10:07 AM~8081694
> *I'll be mixing tonight from 9pm-10pm (central time) on http://www.thebeat713.com Tune in if you get a chance to check out some Latin dance/Club music and give out shoutouts by sending an email to [email protected]
> 
> Peace.
> ...


SPAM











:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 06:52 AM~8080846
> *IRVINGTON SUCKED ASS!!!!!!!! LAWS EVERY WHERE..FUCK THAT ..WENT TO AIRLINE..SAME STORY..ATLEAST YOU COULD CHILL AT FLAMINGO'S IF YOU A CUSTOMER..
> *


All that hype that "RAGEDOUTLAC" was talkin and you say that shit sucked. I told him. :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:08 PM~8081962
> *All that hype that "RAGEDOUTLAC" was talkin and you say that shit sucked. I told him. :nosad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 10:08 AM~8081962
> *All that hype that "RAGEDOUTLAC" was talkin and you say that shit sucked. I told him. :nosad:
> *


seen Boiler bring the gold cutluss out again... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jun 11 2007, 12:06 PM~8081953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it did suck.. RAGGIDYLAC OWES ME GAS MONEY.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

IRVINGTON AND AIRLINE IS IN THE HISTORY BOOKS..ALONG WITH 75TH AND RICHMOND!!!!!!!!!..YOU WANT CRUISE OUT THERE AND GIVE THE CITY YOUR $$ BE MY GUESS....BUT WE NEED A NEW LOCATION ..SOMEONE NAME THE PLACE..AND ILL BE THERE..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and HPD owes me $1.50 for taco i didnt get.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 12:17 PM~8082032
> *IRVINGTON AND AIRLINE IS IN THE HISTORY BOOKS..ALONG WITH 75TH AND RICHMOND!!!!!!!!!..YOU WANT CRUISE OUT THERE AND GIVE THE CITY YOUR $$ BE MY GUESS....BUT WE NEED A NEW LOCATION ..SOMEONE NAME THE PLACE..AND ILL BE THERE..
> *


A member of Los Cochinos owns a bar somewhere off 288 towards Pearland that has a large parking lot. Suppose to start a hangout there on Sundays soon. Private property = no Laws


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup suckaaaaaaaaaaaaasssss


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 09:21 AM~8081726
> *the state has surcharges now...
> 
> $1000 a yr for 3 yrs for 1st dwi
> ...


theres a difference between driving drunk, and driving after having a beer or 2 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 11 2007, 12:21 PM~8082053
> *sup suckaaaaaaaaaaaaasssss
> *


wa"Z"up slim


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 11 2007, 12:21 PM~8082053
> *sup suckaaaaaaaaaaaaasssss
> *


sup fool, where's the parts?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2007, 12:21 PM~8082054
> *theres a difference between driving drunk, and driving after having a beer or 2  :uh:
> *


i drank alot sat nite.. and i drove home fine. i think


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2007, 10:21 AM~8082054
> *theres a difference between driving drunk, and driving after having a beer or 2  :uh:
> *


GOT PULLED OVER ON SPENCER IN PASADENA AFTER LEAVING EMILLANOS JUST DRANK 2 BEERS..COP MADE ME CALL SOMEONE TO PICK ME UP.. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 10:25 AM~8082088
> *GOT PULLED OVER ON SPENCER IN PASADENA AFTER LEAVING EMILLANOS JUST DRANK 2 BEERS..COP MADE ME CALL SOMEONE TO PICK ME UP.. :uh:
> *


maybe it wasnt the beers that got the attn, maybe its the way u drive :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 11:25 AM~8082088
> *GOT PULLED OVER ON SPENCER IN PASADENA AFTER LEAVING EMILLANOS JUST DRANK 2 BEERS..COP MADE ME CALL SOMEONE TO PICK ME UP.. :uh:
> *


WHAT YOU DOIN IN MY STOMPIN GROUNDS? :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2007, 11:21 AM~8082054
> *theres a difference between driving drunk, and driving after having a beer or 2  :uh:
> *



i agree with you....but you try to explain that all you want to the officer or judge.....i don't even take the chance anymore.....seems like the cops are just lookin for a reason to pull you over now......even moreso in a lowrider.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2007, 12:26 PM~8082098
> *maybe it wasnt the beers that got the attn, maybe its the way u drive  :biggrin:
> *


or maybe the storm trooper outfit :dunno: 





sorry goofy.. just a habit. lol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

DIVA PICS???? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:26 PM~8082103
> *WHAT YOU DOIN IN MY STOMPIN GROUNDS? :angry:
> *


fk yo stompin grounds.. like i said other nite.. fk pasadena..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 11:27 AM~8082116
> *or maybe the storm trooper outfit  :dunno:
> sorry goofy.. just a habit.  lol
> *



maybe he thought the light saber was neons.......blue and red neons illegal on the streets...... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 11:27 AM~8082116
> *or maybe the storm trooper outfit  :dunno:
> sorry goofy.. just a habit.  lol
> *


LOL THAT WAS A GOOD 1. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:27 PM~8082118
> *DIVA PICS???? :dunno:
> *


no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 10:28 AM~8082132
> *LOL THAT WAS A GOOD 1. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


did u hear that hoe, blue and red neons are illegal on the streets, along with illegal in the lowrider community. technical foul for you.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 10:26 AM~8082103
> *WHAT YOU DOIN IN MY STOMPIN GROUNDS? :angry:
> *


i GOT LOSS AND FELT OUT OF PLACE....TO LOW CLASS FOR ME... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 11:28 AM~8082128
> *fk yo stompin grounds.. like i said other nite.. fk pasadena..
> *


STRAWBERRY HILL REPRESENTIN TO THA FULLEST.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2007, 10:26 AM~8082098
> *maybe it wasnt the beers that got the attn, maybe its the way u drive  :biggrin:
> *


NAH I PULLED OUT RIGHT IN FRONT OF HIM... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:30 PM~8082155
> *STRAWBERRY HILL REPRESENTIN TO THA FULLEST.
> *


strawberry hill? but u drink sprite


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 09:27 AM~8082118
> *DIVA PICS???? :dunno:
> *



Sure let me post some up!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2007, 11:29 AM~8082143
> *did u hear that hoe, blue and red neons are illegal on the streets, along with illegal in the lowrider community. technical foul for you.
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 11 2007, 12:31 PM~8082168
> *Sure let me post some up!!!
> *


uh oh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:30 PM~8082155
> *STRAWBERRY HILL REPRESENTIN TO THA FULLEST.
> *


There's actually a name for that corner lot community?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 11:31 AM~8082161
> *strawberry hill?  but u drink sprite
> *


THATS HOW WE DOIT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2007, 11:29 AM~8082143
> *did u hear that hoe, blue and red neons are illegal on the streets, along with illegal in the lowrider community. technical foul for you.
> *



AGREED X10


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 11 2007, 12:06 PM~8081953
> *can anybody give me a referal on a roofing company???
> *


HOLDEN is doing my house this week. If you want the guys # call me  8 year warranty on workmanship and a 30 year roof


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 11:29 AM~8082145
> *i GOT LOSS AND FELT OUT OF PLACE....TO LOW CLASS FOR ME... :biggrin:
> *


I SEE HOW IT IS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 11 2007, 12:32 PM~8082180
> *HOLDEN is doing my house this week. If you want the guys # call me  8 year warranty on workmanship and a 30 year roof
> *


trippin.. i know dudes that'll do it for $150 and ride to liquor store afterwards.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:33 PM~8082189
> *I SEE HOW IT IS.
> *


just move over to my hood.. theres a house down street for sale.. just dont come over askin to borrow the lawn mower or no shyt like that.. cause i'll tell u same as i tell current neighbors.. "fk off"


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 11:32 AM~8082179
> *AGREED X10
> *


NOBODY ASKED YOU :no: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 11:33 AM~8082193
> *trippin.. i know dudes that'll do it for $150 and ride to liquor store afterwards.
> *


and a sign that says....FK A PERMIT.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 10:33 AM~8082189
> *I SEE HOW IT IS.
> *


CALM DOWN YOU KNOW I REP THE P TILL I DIE....  ..IT WAS THE BROADS THAT WERE THERE THAT NIGHT..DONE SMASHED MOST OF THEM IN JUNIOR HIGH AND HIGH SCHOOL :uh: ....YEAH THATS RIGHT!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 12:35 PM~8082208
> *and a sign that says....FK A PERMIT.....
> *


wrong..sign says "fk a pinche permit.. you permit me to do it. i'll do it"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 11:35 AM~8082207
> *NOBODY ASKED YOU :no:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *



as long as you don't diamond plate the undercarriage to make the neons shine brighter, you might be ok..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 12:36 PM~8082220
> *as long as you don't diamond plate the undercarriage to make the neons shine brighter, you might be ok..... :biggrin:
> *


uh oh..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 10:36 AM~8082220
> *as long as you don't diamond plate the undercarriage to make the neons shine brighter, you might be ok..... :biggrin:
> *


THE BURBAN..... :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 11 2007, 10:38 AM~8082232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WRITING :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 11 2007, 12:38 PM~8082232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is layitlow, not myspace


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 10:39 AM~8082240
> *this is layitlow, not myspace
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 09:38 AM~8082238
> *NICE WRITING  :biggrin:
> *



Just fixed it! lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u drink water with a straw?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 09:39 AM~8082240
> *this is layitlow, not myspace
> *



Lol I know but I had a blonde moment!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 11:36 AM~8082220
> *as long as you don't diamond plate the undercarriage to make the neons shine brighter, you might be ok..... :biggrin:
> *


NAW ***** PLAY TIME IS OVER :yes:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 11 2007, 10:40 AM~8082250
> *Just fixed it! lol
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 11:37 AM~8082227
> *THE BURBAN..... :0
> *


THAT FOOL FROM BRYAN THE NEWS HASN'T REACHED ALL THE WAY OUT THERE YET THAT I GOT RID OF THE BURB. :loco:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 11:42 AM~8082261
> *NAW ***** PLAY TIME IS OVER :yes:
> *



i ain't trippin....i'm gettin me a diamond plate switch plate..... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 10:45 AM~8082283
> *i ain't trippin....i'm gettin me a diamond plate switch plate..... :biggrin:
> *


GET IT GOLD PLATED :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 11:44 AM~8082281
> *THAT FOOL FROM BRYAN THE NEWS HASN'T REACHED ALL THE WAY OUT THERE YET THAT I GOT RID OF THE BURB. :loco:
> *


i know you ain't that old yet homie to forget that you told me that you got rid of it....


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Check out my brother inlaw! Lol it was his first time out! Playa! Hahaha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 11:45 AM~8082290
> *GET IT GOLD PLATED :biggrin:
> *



:0 calling horacio right now..... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2007, 11:41 AM~8082256
> *u drink water with a straw?
> *


U TALMBOUT ME???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:51 PM~8082319
> *U TALMBOUT ME???
> *


that man dont know shyt.. tell em it was sprite..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 11:48 AM~8082306
> *:0 calling horacio right now..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 11:52 AM~8082326
> *that man dont know shyt.. tell em it was sprite..
> *


SEE THATS MY DAWG. KNOWS WHAT I DRINK AND EVERYTHIN :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 11:58 AM~8082354
> *SEE THATS MY DAWG. KNOWS WHAT I DRINK AND EVERYTHIN :tears:
> *



i'm not even gonna post it.....but you get the idea..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:58 PM~8082354
> *SEE THATS MY DAWG. KNOWS WHAT I DRINK AND EVERYTHIN :tears:
> *


even gave that goth chic lookin waitress your #.. see, how i got ur back!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 11:59 AM~8082362
> *i'm not even gonna post it.....but you get the idea..... :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOU DAWG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 12:01 PM~8082372
> *I GOT YOU DAWG :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



y tu tambien de puto you encourage it......haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haters.. esp you jethro


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 11:59 AM~8082362
> *i'm not even gonna post it.....but you get the idea..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 12:05 PM~8082392
> *haters..    esp you jethro
> *



man...i know i'm a hater now when the king of the haters calls me one


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 11 2007, 01:08 PM~8082412
> *man...i know i'm a hater now when the king of the haters calls me one
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 01:13 PM~8082445
> *x2
> *


WHO? ME? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 01:13 PM~8082449
> *WHO? ME?      :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 11 2007, 10:44 AM~8082277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love your hair that way. Your husband looks wasted.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 01:14 PM~8082454
> *:yes:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 11 2007, 01:26 PM~8082514
> *I love your hair that way.  Your husband looks wasted.
> *


thats just red eye from the camera.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 12:04 PM~8082787
> *si
> *


no


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 01:28 PM~8082527
> *:nosad:
> *


 :angry: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this month has been nothing but bad news!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 03:25 PM~8083312
> *this month has been nothing but bad news!
> *


damn monica.. paris hilton going to jail effect you that much?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 03:25 PM~8083312
> *this month has been nothing but bad news!
> *


you get the boot at work ngy?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i called HPD internal affairs. they said i have to come in person to file complaint cause of the taco incident on irvington.  :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

snyper99 新进会员：dayu2373
共有 17074 位会员
今日发帖：28 篇
昨日发帖：443 篇
主题总数：18822 篇
帖子总数：324659 篇
最高日发帖：907 篇

找吃找喝,食摄男女,社区活动,运动有我,我的博客,牛言飞语,中午叫餐,吃得不爽,鹭岛资源,夜生活,杂谈餐饮,我来主厨,我要团购.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 02:26 PM~8083316
> *damn monica.. paris hilton going to jail effect you that much?
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 02:27 PM~8083319
> *you get the boot at work ngy?
> *


LOL hell no! just recently got a raise. im needed here. esp since my mgr always has something wrong with her like today. :uh: oh well i like my job and just waiting for her to finally decide she doesnt want to work anymore so i can run shit! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 01:39 PM~8083386
> *LOL hell no! just recently got a raise. im needed here. esp since my mgr always has something wrong with her like today.  :uh: oh well i like my job and just waiting for her to finally decide she doesnt want to work anymore so i can run shit! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


then you can pm some nudes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 03:39 PM~8083386
> *LOL hell no! just recently got a raise. im needed here. esp since my mgr always has something wrong with her like today.  :uh: oh well i like my job and just waiting for her to finally decide she doesnt want to work anymore so i can run shit! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


That makes 2 of us.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 11 2007, 02:40 PM~8083396
> *then you can pm some nudes.
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: 

im not that kinda girl. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 03:44 PM~8083427
> *:buttkick:  :nono:
> 
> im not that kinda girl. :angel: :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 02:45 PM~8083432
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: RAGALAC
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
THERE GOES MR IRVINGTON HIMSELF


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 03:48 PM~8083453
> *:twak:
> *


still :scrutinize:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 01:51 PM~8083479
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: RAGALAC
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin: ..thats funny but calm down....noe is one of us ..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Yo DJ. Latin, someone really, really, really wants to talk to you. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry8083495


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 03:53 PM~8083492
> *:biggrin: ..thats funny but calm down....noe is one of us ..
> *


:uh: ALL I KNOW IS SOMEONE OWES ME GAS $ AND A TACO.. NUFF SAID.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 03:54 PM~8083499
> *Yo DJ. Latin, someone really, really, really wants to talk to you. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry8083495
> *


Reminds me of that asian chick that i told to split :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 01:14 PM~8082454
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 01:56 PM~8083504
> *:uh:        ALL I KNOW IS SOMEONE OWES ME GAS $ AND A TACO..  NUFF SAID.
> *


lol..i got you on a elote or a fresa...next time..osskee... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 02:11 PM~8083603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 03:56 PM~8083504
> *:uh:        ALL I KNOW IS SOMEONE OWES ME GAS $ AND A TACO..  NUFF SAID.
> *


you still bitchin bout that taco?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 04:14 PM~8083620
> *you still bitchin bout that taco?
> *


took day off tomorrow. imma go file report with internal affairs.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 04:18 PM~8083652
> *took day off tomorrow. imma go file report with internal affairs.
> *


over a $1 taco?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 04:19 PM~8083656
> *over a $1 taco?
> *


it was $1.50,, and so..theres principles involved..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

anyone know any tattoo piercing places around the sw?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 11 2007, 04:24 PM~8083704
> *anyone know any tattoo piercing places around the sw?
> *


you going to pierce your nipplies??? :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 03:25 PM~8083717
> *you going to pierce your nipplies???  :burn:
> *


nah not yet.....lol....my homegirl wants to get a monroe piercing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 11 2007, 04:26 PM~8083722
> *nah not yet.....lol....my homegirl wants to get a monroe piercing
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 03:24 PM~8083703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

why do asians stand like that when they take pictures???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 04:29 PM~8083739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> why do asians stand like that when they take pictures???
> *


Ying-Yang


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2007, 04:29 PM~8083739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> why do asians stand like that when they take pictures???
> *


so that the horizon is centered veritcally on the picture. 














j/k.. i dunno..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 11 2007, 12:43 PM~8082266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You friend in the pic looks my homies girl? :scrutinize:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 02:38 PM~8083806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..my pug died 4yrs ago..poor miss pugley..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 05:05 PM~8083988
> *..my pug died 4yrs ago..poor miss pugley..
> *


Lost a dog this past week.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 03:15 PM~8084055
> *Lost a dog this past week.
> *


at michael vicks house? :dunno:

j/k homie.

sorry for your loss. :angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 11 2007, 12:43 PM~8082266
> *
> 
> 
> ...



aww thats fucked up when was this and why wasent the black folx invited ........damn always tring to hold the black man down


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 11 2007, 06:12 PM~8084433
> *aww thats fucked up when was this and why wasent the black folx invited ........damn always tring to hold the black man down
> *


sic was there..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 04:19 PM~8084496
> *sic was there..
> *


barley got in too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 07:58 PM~8085193
> *barley got in too
> *


they said u had to put on some daisy dukes to come in. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 06:04 PM~8085233
> *they said u had to put on some daisy dukes to come in.    :roflmao:
> *


might ass well.. fk it.. aint goin there ever again..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 04:21 PM~8083676
> *it was $1.50,, and so..theres principles involved..
> *


betta have been beef fajita.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2007, 05:15 PM~8084055
> *Lost a dog this past week.
> *


  know the feeling.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 01:56 PM~8083504
> *:uh:        ALL I KNOW IS SOMEONE OWES ME GAS $ AND A TACO..  NUFF SAID.
> *


I hear ya homie I showed up well got close and gota call from boiler saying that modafucka was shut down so we went to airline n parker for a bit before we got kicked out of ther but complaining aint gon help shit we tried, they can let motherfuckers slip into this country steal fourairplanes and blow some shit up, but a couple peeps want to cruise and they put the dam nation on terror alert ?????????Guess macgregor park our only hope?




Wat it do goofy yall coming to showdown this weekend?????????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ANY TAKERS??????????????????? 350 FOR SALE ELDERBROC PERFORMER INTAKE PRO AM RACIN DISTRUBUTOR, HOLLEY FUEL PUMP, 100 AMP CHROME ALTERNATOR , CHROME STARTER, EVERYTHING NEW HEADS REWORKED NEW VALVES SEALS??????????????? ASKIN 800???????????????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2007, 07:35 PM~8085989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH AND BLOCK N HEADS ARE HOUSE OF KOLOR KANDY BRANDYWINE WITH OF COURSE HEATTREATED PAINT UNDER AND ALL CHROME PULLEYS TO GO WIT IT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SLICK..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2007, 06:46 PM~8085519
> *I hear ya homie I showed up well got close and gota call from boiler saying that modafucka was shut down so we went to airline n parker for a bit before we got kicked out of ther but complaining aint gon help shit we tried, they can let motherfuckers slip into this country steal fourairplanes and blow some shit up, but a couple peeps want to cruise and they put the dam nation on terror alert ?????????Guess macgregor park our only hope?
> Wat it do goofy yall coming to showdown this weekend?????????
> *


ill be there sunday...  ..i didnt see you at airline..i burnt off around 10pm..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 08:53 PM~8086649
> *SLICK..
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wanna be a part of something bigger than yourself? Want to do something for the community you are a part of and raised in? If you are interested in sponsoring or participating in this event for area children in the community hit me up. We are looking for family friendly bands willing to donate a performance, monetary sponsorships, art contest entries, Custom Car, Truck and Bike entries, etc. Help the Houston Lowrider Council assist Pancho Claus to bring Christmas in July to area kids at the Ripley House on 4410 Navigation. 

Entry fee $15..Car......$10 Bike....$5 Model Car
THE CAR SHOW IS ON SUNDAY JULY 15th


cheap entry fee..free to the public..all for a good cause..come out and support The HLC and Pancho Clause..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 11 2007, 09:13 PM~8086819
> *ill be there sunday...  ..i didnt see you at airline..i burnt off around 10pm..
> *


WE WAS POSTED UP WIT BOILER N HIS PEEPS FOR A MINUTE BUT MY BOY GOT PULLED OVER SO HE WAS SCARY AND WE LEFT , SHIT ILL SEE U SUNDAY THEN HOPE SOMEBODY BRING SOME JUICE TO SHOW EM TRASH BAGS HOW ITS DONE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2007, 08:36 PM~8086009
> *OH AND BLOCK N HEADS ARE HOUSE OF KOLOR KANDY BRANDYWINE WITH OF COURSE HEATTREATED PAINT UNDER AND ALL CHROME PULLEYS TO GO WIT IT
> *


decent deal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 11 2007, 08:43 PM~8085497
> *  know the feeling.
> *


but when one of your dogs dies.. that just means u have lunch. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2007, 07:35 PM~8085989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who put the water pump pulley on


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Lolit aint even bolted up homie like I said it all brand new I just sat it there so da picture can look better ya dig


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

puta madre


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 12 2007, 06:00 AM~8088175
> *si?
> *


maybe


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2007, 10:30 AM~8082155
> *STRAWBERRY HILL REPRESENTIN TO THA FULLEST.
> *


thats right REP THA BARRIO!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do it.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 12 2007, 06:43 AM~8088230
> *thats right REP THA BARRIO!!!
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 11:49 PM~8087138
> *but when one of your dogs dies..  that just means u have lunch.  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 12 2007, 08:08 AM~8088283
> *:angry:
> *


pics of your car wreck or it didn't happen


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 09:49 PM~8087138
> *but when one of your dogs dies..  that just means u have lunch.  :uh:
> *


Fajita's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think imma get this for my 68.. so i can roll like them bawlas in pasadena..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2007, 09:53 PM~8086649
> *SLICK..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 08:09 AM~8088288
> *pics of your car wreck or it didn't happen
> *


i wish


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 12 2007, 08:16 AM~8088308
> *Fajita's
> *


 :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 10:49 PM~8087138
> *but when one of your dogs dies..  that just means u have lunch.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 08:28 AM~8088342
> *think imma get this for my 68.. so i can roll like them bawlas in pasadena..
> 
> 
> ...


didn't know people still did that shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 08:35 AM~8088364
> *didn't know people still did that shit.
> *


only da ballas with fat pockets


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 08:36 AM~8088372
> *only da ballas with fat pockets
> *


sucks


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 07:28 AM~8088342
> *think imma get this for my 68.. so i can roll like them bawlas in pasadena..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn *****....i needed that laugh......


a damn drunk driver ran into cathy's navigator this morning....she's ok...and the navi got a good dent on the fender and scraped all the way to the door......the guy was drunk as hell....talkin bout....it's ok...there's no damage....fkn white people....drunk at 8 a.m. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 08:56 AM~8088453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn *****....i needed that laugh......
> ...


He get arrested?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 07:56 AM~8088453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn *****....i needed that laugh......
> ...


good to hear that she is doing ok and none of the lil ones were with her when it happened.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 07:57 AM~8088460
> *He get arrested?
> *


yeah....and cathy's all freakin out cause they couldn't find his insurance card....i recognized the last name and come to be that his dad owns roto rooter here in town...the guy was driving an 06-07 dodge ram 1500 with a grille guard on it...so he had no damage to his truck......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 07:59 AM~8088472
> *good to hear that she is doing ok and none of the lil ones were with her when it happened.
> *



i know....thank God....cause then i would have been in jail for trying to kill someone if they hurt my babies :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 09:00 AM~8088473
> *yeah....and cathy's all freakin out cause they couldn't find his insurance card....i recognized the last name and come to be that his dad owns roto rooter here in town...the guy was driving an 06-07 dodge ram 1500 with a grille guard on it...so he had no damage to his truck......
> *


Time to sue him and the company if the vehicle is part of the company fleet. If the vehicle was his own and not under the company, she can only get the value of vehicle damage when he goes to court for the DWI.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 07:57 AM~8088460
> *He get arrested?
> *




oh and get this......i watched his wife get arrested yesterday in front of my office....she rear ended the truck in front of her and there was a cop in the next lane....well they do the sobriety test right in front of my office......she goes to jail with a dui......she was driving the dodge yesterday....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 08:01 AM~8088477
> *i know....thank God....cause then i would have been in jail for trying to kill someone if they hurt my babies :angry:
> *


i bet...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up, good to hear everyone is ok though.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 08:03 AM~8088486
> *oh and get this......i watched his wife get arrested yesterday in front of my office....she rear ended the truck in front of her and there was a cop in the next lane....well they do the sobriety test right in front of my office......she goes to jail with a dui......she was driving the dodge yesterday....
> *


craziness!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 09:03 AM~8088486
> *oh and get this......i watched his wife get arrested yesterday in front of my office....she rear ended the truck in front of her and there was a cop in the next lane....well they do the sobriety test right in front of my office......she goes to jail with a dui......she was driving the dodge yesterday....
> *


Must have been a hell of a Beer-a-thon


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pinchays winos and winas... like someone I know in Houston... :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 12 2007, 08:02 AM~8088483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 12 2007, 09:08 AM~8088504
> *pinchays winos and winas... like someone I know in Houston...  :ugh:
> *


You need to let that anger go towards your exsancha. Only time will heal the heart


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 08:03 AM~8088486
> *oh and get this......i watched his wife get arrested yesterday in front of my office....she rear ended the truck in front of her and there was a cop in the next lane....well they do the sobriety test right in front of my office......she goes to jail with a dui......she was driving the dodge yesterday....
> *


Small town.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 09:10 AM~8088513
> *yeah...that's what i told her.....she does have a pain in her side like by her hip.....she said she's gonna wait and go to the dr if it gets worse
> *


Better to do it asap.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 08:56 AM~8088453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn *****....i needed that laugh......
> ...


glad she ok.. now to important stuff.. guess navi gonna get a sic paint job now? lol.. i vote for candy root beer.. with 20" all gold spokes.  



> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 12 2007, 09:08 AM~8088504
> *pinchays winos and winas... like someone I know in Houston...  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 08:10 AM~8088515
> *You need to let that anger go towards your exsancha.  Only time will heal the heart
> *


:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 08:11 AM~8088522
> *Better to do it asap.
> *


true that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

on a sports note...caught the mexico soccer players practing last night in the southwest side of town. was spur of the moment so i didnt have my camera.  i got tickets for wed and sun game. so they HAVE to win on wed. esp since my seats sun are right by the field. picked up the new mexico jersey too. :cheesy:

ok danny...go ahead and say how much of a groupie i am and latin go ahead and say how much of a friolera i am. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 08:07 AM~8088500
> *Must have been a hell of a Beer-a-thon
> *



they both got arrested with prescription drugs in the console.....go figure...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 09:10 AM~8088515
> *You need to let that anger go towards your exsancha.  Only time will heal the heart
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who the fuck watches soccer


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 12 2007, 08:10 AM~8088515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha...funny you say that.....i told her....hmmmmm...candy red would look good on here......


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 08:23 AM~8088569
> *on a sports note...caught the mexico soccer players practing last night in the southwest side of town. was spur of the moment so i didnt have my camera.  i got tickets for wed and sun game. so they HAVE to win on wed. esp since my seats sun are right by the field. picked up the new mexico jersey too. :cheesy:
> 
> ok danny...go ahead and say how much of a groupie i am and latin go ahead and say how much of a friolera i am. :uh: :biggrin:
> *


breaker one nine breaker one nine....we have a frijolera groupie alert.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 08:23 AM~8088569
> *on a sports note...caught the mexico soccer players practing last night in the southwest side of town. was spur of the moment so i didnt have my camera.  i got tickets for wed and sun game. so they HAVE to win on wed. esp since my seats sun are right by the field. picked up the new mexico jersey too. :cheesy:
> 
> ok danny...go ahead and say how much of a groupie i am and latin go ahead and say how much of a friolera i am. :uh: :biggrin:
> *



Pic?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 09:23 AM~8088569
> *on a sports note...caught the mexico soccer players practing last night in the southwest side of town. was spur of the moment so i didnt have my camera.  i got tickets for wed and sun game. so they HAVE to win on wed. esp since my seats sun are right by the field. picked up the new mexico jersey too. :cheesy:
> 
> ok danny...go ahead and say how much of a groupie i am and latin go ahead and say how much of a friolera i am. :uh: :biggrin:
> *


Enough said when you can't spell :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 08:28 AM~8088597
> *who the fuck watches soccer
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 09:23 AM~8088569
> *on a sports note...caught the mexico soccer players practing last night in the southwest side of town. was spur of the moment so i didnt have my camera.  i got tickets for wed and sun game. so they HAVE to win on wed. esp since my seats sun are right by the field. picked up the new mexico jersey too. :cheesy:
> 
> ok danny...go ahead and say how much of a groupie i am and latin go ahead and say how much of a friolera i am. :uh: :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna say it..but even i think it gets old.. 

friolera..now thats funny though.. :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 08:28 AM~8088597
> *who the fuck watches soccer
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 12 2007, 09:28 AM~8088597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, root beer with antiqued gold spokes.. yup.. and gold all ur chrome trim.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 08:28 AM~8088597
> *who the fuck watches soccer
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 08:56 AM~8088453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn *****....i needed that laugh......
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 08:26 AM~8088585
> *they both got arrested with prescription drugs in the console.....go figure...
> *


hope they dont have kids.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 08:29 AM~8088605
> *breaker one nine breaker one nine....we have a frijolera groupie alert.....
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 07:28 AM~8088597
> *who the fuck watches soccer
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 08:29 AM~8088609
> *Enough said when you can't spell  :uh:
> *


imma coconut...remember?? :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 12 2007, 08:38 AM~8088652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 08:28 AM~8088597
> *who the fuck watches soccer
> *


I DO NICCA! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 12 2007, 08:29 AM~8088606
> *Pic?
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 07:28 AM~8088597
> *who the fuck watches soccer
> *


its called futbul


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 09:28 AM~8088597
> *who the fuck watches soccer
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jun 12 2007, 09:43 AM~8088678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chelly too :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 07:45 AM~8088689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 09:45 AM~8088690
> *Sorry to here what happen but I have to say Ive seen plenty of mexicans drunk as fk at 8am......
> *


You get offended?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 09:46 AM~8088699
> *You get offended?
> *


fkn DJ's :uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 09:45 AM~8088690
> *Sorry to here what happen but I have to say Ive seen plenty of mexicans drunk as fk at 8am......
> 
> *


thats cause they show up at work that way.. mr clipboard heffe


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 08:45 AM~8088690
> *Chelly too :uh:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 09:47 AM~8088705
> *thats cause they show up at work that way..  mr clipboard jefe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 09:47 AM~8088705
> *thats cause they show up at work that way..  mr clipboard heffe
> *


Ive shown up that way :ugh: :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 09:48 AM~8088710
> *:thumbsup:
> *


If you like Pesado you two should be sisters.......................... :uh: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 08:51 AM~8088728
> *If you like Pesado you two should be sisters.......................... :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: we already discussed this that one night.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 09:53 AM~8088731
> *:thumbsup: we already discussed this that one night.....
> *


/\/\/\

recovering chuntaholic :loco:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> Sorry to here what happen but I have to say Ive seen plenty of mexicans drunk as fk at 8am......
> 
> yeah but they are at work for you..... :biggrin: .....plus some good menudo....and it's all good....kills the cruda.....haha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 08:53 AM~8088734
> */\/\/\
> 
> recovering chuntaholic  :loco:
> *


 :cheesy: 

i like to call it being diverse and open minded. i dont stick to just one thing. i like alot of different stuff all over the place. cuz im cool like dat!  LOL nah i just like a lil of everything i guess.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> > Sorry to here what happen but I have to say Ive seen plenty of mexicans drunk as fk at 8am......
> >
> > yeah but they are at work for you..... :biggrin: .....*plus some good menudo....and it's all good....kills the cruda.....haha*
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 12 2007, 09:53 AM~8088731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw this is after work at 6am till about 10am after a night job :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 08:45 AM~8088689
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 09:03 AM~8088776
> *oh yeah
> *


think you were a lil drunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 10:06 AM~8088792
> *think you were a lil drunk. :biggrin:
> *


nope that wasnt drunk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 12 2007, 10:04 AM~8088781
> *si
> *


ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2007, 07:35 PM~8085989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


???????????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 09:03 AM~8088776
> *oh yeah
> naw this is after work at 6am till about 10am after a night job :biggrin:
> *


pinche's mojado's.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 09:49 AM~8088712
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanks for spelling correct, i'm not very fluent in mojo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 10:15 AM~8088846
> *thanks for spelling correct, i'm not very fluent in mojo
> *


We got to know that to communicate with the shop workers at the fabrication shop


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 12 2007, 10:12 AM~8088829
> *pinche's mojado's.... :biggrin:
> *


Its funny cuz all the workers call me guerro yet they say Im not a white boy.... Lol!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 09:09 AM~8088811
> *nope that wasnt drunk
> *


you sure were talkative for it being 3 in the morning! LOL j.k. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 10:19 AM~8088862
> *Its funny cuz all the workers call me guerro yet they say Im not a white boy.... Lol!!
> *


well, guerro usually means light skin latino. if they add pinche in front of it, which i bet they do, its meant as an insult. just an FYI


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 12 2007, 10:20 AM~8088872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 3 of us that to what I do 2 latinos and me, of us 3 all the worker ask for me b/c Im good to the guys thay do a good job I take good care of them. so theres no pinche in front of guerro.... Im no cake homie and my guys like me as well as respect me...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 10:19 AM~8088862
> *Its funny cuz all the workers call me guerro yet they say Im not a white boy.... Lol!!
> *


they call you ****** joto bitch.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 10:21 AM~8088880
> *well, guerro usually means light skin latino.  if they add pinche in front of it, which i bet they do, its meant as an insult. just an FYI
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 12 2007, 10:32 AM~8088936
> *they call you ****** joto bitch.
> *


maybe its just me,but that dont sound very respectful. :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 10:36 AM~8088959
> *maybe its just me,but that dont sound very respectful.  :dunno:
> *


fuck you, hows that for respectful?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 12 2007, 10:38 AM~8088970
> *fuck you, hows that for respectful?
> *


fk your smashed brougham hows that for respect?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 10:40 AM~8088981
> *fk your smashed brougham hows that for respect?
> *


wow, low blow. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 10:40 AM~8088981
> *fk your smashed brougham hows that for respect?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 09:31 AM~8088925
> *I was excited you graced me with your presance :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 10:31 AM~8088925
> *I was excited you graced me with your presance :biggrin:
> 
> There are 3 of us that to what I do 2 latinos and me, of us 3 all the worker ask for me b/c Im good to the guys thay do a good job I take good care of them. so theres no pinche in front of guerro.... Im no cake homie and my guys like me as well as respect me...
> *


you spelled that wrong, hows that for respect? (correct spelling PRESENCE)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 12 2007, 10:41 AM~8088985
> *wow, low blow. LOL
> *


Please refrain from using your gay innuendo’s in this forum. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 10:52 AM~8089050
> *Please refrain from using your gay innuendo’s in this forum. :uh:
> *


ha, the word of the day.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 12 2007, 10:53 AM~8089055
> *ha, the word of the day.
> *


stop sending pics of that beast you picked up over the weekend :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

gawd dayum thats fkin nasty. :barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 11:09 AM~8089138
> *stop sending pics of that beast you picked up over the weekend :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 11:12 AM~8089150
> *gawd dayum thats fkin nasty. :barf:
> *


Thats why I keep telling him to stop sending pics!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 11:15 AM~8089158
> *Thats why I keep telling him to stop sending pics!!!
> *


LOL seriously, that is fukin nasty! Honestly, do you search the intenet to look for things like this?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 12 2007, 11:16 AM~8089167
> *LOL seriously, that is fukin nasty!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 07:11 AM~8088523
> *glad she ok.. now to important stuff..  guess navi gonna get a sic paint job now?  lol.. i vote for candy root beer..  with 20" all gold spokes.
> :0
> *


good to hear... and shit thats a big bitch.. humm root heer sounds nice tho..


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 07:28 AM~8088597
> *who the fuck watches soccer
> *


deez nuts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 11:09 AM~8089138
> *stop sending pics of that beast you picked up over the weekend :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2007, 09:09 AM~8089138
> *stop sending pics of that beast you picked up over the weekend :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

talk about slappin chops


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wacala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. my attorney is going to file complaint about my $1.50 taco, i didnt' get


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

is that la tiny?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP DIVA :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2007, 09:06 AM~8089447
> *SUP DIVA :wave:
> *



OMG I try so hard not to talk bad or down on peeps but that freakin pic is sooooooo naasty I can't eat my lunch anymore.................

But other than that not much going on over here! How about you? Ya working hard??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 12 2007, 11:25 AM~8089572
> *OMG I try so hard not to talk bad or down on peeps but that freakin pic is sooooooo naasty I can't eat my lunch anymore.................
> 
> But other than that not much going on over here! How about you? Ya working hard??
> *


SI :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 12 2007, 10:25 AM~8089572
> *OMG I try so hard not to talk bad or down on peeps but that freakin pic is sooooooo naasty I can't eat my lunch anymore.................
> 
> But other than that not much going on over here! How about you? Ya working hard??
> *


ahaahahaaahhah


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I need a number for someone who gold plates small and big car parts..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 12 2007, 01:00 PM~8089770
> *I need a number for someone who gold plates small and big car parts..
> *


i know a place. 




IN A GALAXY FAR FAR AWAY... 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






J/K.. seriously..try bumper chrome on erath.. think dude told me they do gold also. although i only did chrome with them before.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 12 2007, 11:00 AM~8089770
> *I need a number for someone who gold plates small and big car parts..
> *


haracio does small gold plating


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

We are in desperate need to help out this little guy with Blood Donations. Thanks,
Erik Reyes is 6 years old and is an hemophiliac. His parents are Cherish and Manuel Reyes. Erik needs 100 blood donations in his name due to an accident. Erik’s birthday is 08/13/2000, and he is in the Herman Hospital downtown in room 102. You can tell any blood center who it is for, and they should be able to get the blood donation to him.
Here are two links that will help you find a blood center near you…
If you are not on the Houston campus and/or can not make it today or tomorrow, but would like to give blood on behalf of Erik, please visit this link https://www.givelife.org/index_flash.cfm?&g...CFRUHWAodzRLvag, enter your zip code and it will tell you if there are any Red Cross sponsored blood drives in your area. 
If the Red Cross is not doing anything in your area and you do not know where your regional blood bank is, click this link http://www.americasblood.org/ to visit Americas blood. Near the bottom of the left navigation there is a way to search for a blood center by map or zip code.
This little man is in a desperate situation and in need of as much help as he can get. Please donate blood. Please forward this to everyone you know.


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

slimonthabumperrrrrrrrrr in the house


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

COUNT ME IN..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 12:04 PM~8090184
> *COUNT ME IN..
> *


Great. Get your buddies to go too. Oh wait you don't have friends. :uh: I'll go with you. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 12 2007, 02:13 PM~8090222
> *Great.  Get your buddies to go too.  Oh wait you don't have friends.  :uh:  I'll go with you. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 12:04 PM~8090184
> *COUNT ME IN..
> *


dont think u can donate if u have tats or been to jail big man


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

que onda geo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona+Jun 12 2007, 02:13 PM~8090222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres just a time limit after a tat, that you can't donate. think same goes for jail.. and i aint been locked up in long time. since like the late 90's i think.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 12 2007, 01:13 PM~8090222
> *Great.  Get your buddies to go too.  Oh wait you don't have friends.  :uh:  I'll go with you. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 01:07 PM~8090510
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 03:07 PM~8090510
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4882569.html

Mom charged with murder in baby's death
By BRIAN ROGERS

The mother of a 2-month old infant is being held on a capital murder
charge after paramedics found the baby boy's decomposing body over the
weekend, prosecutors said this morning.

Jessica Leanne Hoosier, 26, is being held with no bond after showing
investigators how she hit Barry Theus Jr. with her palm on at least 15
occasions because she was "mad at the baby's father," assistant
district attorney Sylvia Escobedo Newman said at Hoosier's arraignment.

Newman said the baby had a fractured skull, arm and ribs and was
malnourished.

"It's tragic, it's heartbreaking," Newman said. She said the child's
injuries were old and new, indicating continuing abuse.

Authorities were alerted to the case after two 911 hang-ups from
Hoosier's apartment at 17630 Wayforest in North Houston on Saturday,
Newman said.

Although the father is "in the picture," Newman said she did not know
if the couple, who have two other children, lived together. She said
the Harris County Sheriff's Office continues to investigate. She also
said no decision has been made about whether she will seek the death
penalty.

Hoosier's court appointed attorney Dick Wheelan could not immediately
be reached for comment.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boys name is dick wheelan lolol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

probably ex pr0n star that paid his way through law school dicking down hoes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 03:18 PM~8090570
> *boys name is dick wheelan lolol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



mest up about the baby though..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dick wheelan and dealin on them hoes


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 12:44 PM~8090381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:
:burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 02:15 PM~8090557
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 02:16 PM~8090564
> *:angry:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2007, 02:28 PM~8090640
> *dick wheelan and dealin on them hoes
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2007, 03:31 PM~8090655
> *:angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone from Pasadena recognize what's in this persons backyard?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

crazy co-worker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

trees? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 12 2007, 03:56 PM~8090808
> *crazy co-worker
> *


if you put him and latin's co-worker together.. with them thick ass stash's.. they'd look like mario and luigi.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 03:57 PM~8090816
> *trees?  :dunno:
> *


The armadillo with the cowboy riding it that use to be where the playground is now in the Pasadena Tumbleweed Mall


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 03:59 PM~8090838
> *if you put him and latin's co-worker together..  with them thick ass stash's..  they'd look like mario and luigi.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I need to get that old man to do some more stupid shit. Give me some ideas :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 04:06 PM~8090894
> *I need to get that old man to do some more stupid shit.  Give me some ideas  :scrutinize:
> *


have him do a cart wheel.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 12 2007, 04:07 PM~8090903
> *have him do a cart wheel.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 04:07 PM~8090905
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 02:06 PM~8090894
> *I need to get that old man to do some more stupid shit.  Give me some ideas  :scrutinize:
> *


MAKE A FUCK KGEE POSTER?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 03:06 PM~8090894
> *I need to get that old man to do some more stupid shit.  Give me some ideas  :scrutinize:
> *


poor old man. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 12 2007, 03:09 PM~8090925
> *MAKE A FUCK KGEE POSTER?
> *


LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 12 2007, 04:09 PM~8090925
> *MAKE A FUCK KGEE POSTER?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 02:06 PM~8090894
> *I need to get that old man to do some more stupid shit.  Give me some ideas  :scrutinize:
> *



have him eat cuitlacoche..












CUITLACOCHE ARTICLE


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 01:20 PM~8090579
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> mest up about the baby though..
> *


Wow, he has a sensitive side. Nice to see it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

helen, if i can't get off work tomorrow.. im just gonna go by herman 2nite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 12 2007, 04:21 PM~8091004
> *Wow, he has a sensitive side.  Nice to see it.
> *


no i dont..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 11:03 AM~8089793
> *i know a place.
> IN A GALAXY FAR FAR AWAY...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


what ..your dinner forks and spoons... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 12 2007, 05:24 PM~8091400
> *what ..your dinner forks and spoons... :biggrin:
> *


so


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Whoever said the Taco's from the taco trucks are good you most be crazy. Auh... my tummy hurts.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Oops, I forgot I'm only aloud to eat at Taco Bell. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Monte carlo ls parts for sale. Buy my parts.  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fk yo parts


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 12 2007, 09:37 PM~8093204
> *Whoever said the Taco's from the taco trucks are good you most be crazy.  Auh... my tummy hurts.
> *


hope it aint the taco truck by irvington and crosstimbers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 10:09 PM~8093433
> *fk yo parts
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 09:25 PM~8093122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice. got plans to paint in headlights and grill?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 08:24 PM~8093561
> *nice.  got plans to paint in headlights and grill?
> *


nope.. its done


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 09:09 PM~8093433
> *fk yo parts
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2007, 08:25 PM~8093122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Te aventaste buey!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 12 2007, 08:22 PM~8093542
> *hope it aint the taco truck by irvington and crosstimbers.
> *


It was, they told me this guy left it there so I could have it for free. :biggrin: I should have gone to Taco Bell.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2007, 02:41 PM~8090718
> *Anyone from Pasadena recognize what's in this persons backyard?
> 
> 
> ...


WTF. WHERE IS IT AT???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2007, 08:23 AM~8095292
> *WTF. WHERE IS IT AT???
> *


In a persons backyard in the same subdivision.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 08:28 AM~8095313
> *In a persons backyard in the same subdivision.
> *


wonder if they drug it outta dumpster?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2007, 08:29 AM~8095318
> *wonder if they drug it outta dumpster?
> *


probably, they're white :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 13 2007, 08:20 AM~8095286
> *It was, they told me this guy left it there so I could have it for free.  :biggrin:  I should have gone to Taco Bell.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 07:28 AM~8095313
> *In a persons backyard in the same subdivision.
> *


WHOS SUBDIVISION?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 08:33 AM~8095342
> *probably, they're white  :biggrin:
> *


noouthin wron wit dumpser divin :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2007, 08:50 AM~8095399
> *noouthin wron wit dumpser divin :cheesy:
> *


find brougham parts that way huh? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2007, 08:49 AM~8095392
> *WHOS SUBDIVISION?
> *


Mine foo'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 08:55 AM~8095417
> *find brougham parts that way huh?  :uh:
> *


been divin McGinnis cadillac since 88 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2007, 08:57 AM~8095430
> *been divin McGinnis cadillac since 88 :cheesy:
> *


and i actually think your serious. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 09:00 AM~8095442
> *and i actually think your serious.  :uh:
> *


oh god...... the diving was a joke you ass.... i was still in detroit in 88 :uh: I just started diving when i bought my house, its the only way I can afford to fernish it :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 13 2007, 08:49 AM~8095392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






what is it about this armadillo? is it like a historic piece of pasadena memrobilia or something? who gives a fk.. 

fk ptown.. ptown aint shyt.. just ******* motherland, that got taken over by mexicans and who married white gurls.. and everybody has lived in each apt complex, at least two different times. use to tell my primos, they never move away, just move around.. 

and why fools from ptown, act like thats da place to be.. even calling it "pasda-get-down-dena". :dunno: bet they had big party out there when ptown stopped being dry.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Change the subject, watch what you eat at those unregulated taco trucks. Got a homeboy that now has a bad case of hepatitis and can only base it on those things since he is always on the run and was hitting them up around town. I stopped eating at those tacos on wheels since he told me that. Got them 3rd world bitches cooking/sweating/coughing/etc.. on your food w/o gloves on and probably got open wounds due to knife cuts infecting your shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 09:04 AM~8095468
> *what is it about this armadillo?  is it like a historic piece of pasadena memrobilia or something?  who gives a fk..
> 
> fk ptown..  ptown aint shyt..    just ******* motherland, that got taken over by mexicans and who married white gurls..    and everybody has lived in each apt complex, at least two different times.  use to tell my primos, they never move away, just move around..
> ...


Well I live in La Porte, P-Town got infested with wets from your hood since it got overcrowded.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 09:04 AM~8095468
> *fk ptown..  ptown aint shyt..    just ******* motherland, that got taken over by mexicans and who married white gurls..    and everybody has lived in each apt complex, at least two different times.  use to tell my primos, they never move away, just move around..
> *


At least the ngas know how to move out of Nana's house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 09:14 AM~8095514
> *At least the ngas know how to move out of Nana's house   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


actually, i did live in own house i rented for awhile, til i was needed back at home. had a nice crib in lovely 2nd ward, near the car wash. monte ls and a 84 coupe deville in da driveway, with a all white pit in the yard to protect em.  that was back in like 97 i think, something like that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 08:14 AM~8095514
> *At least the ngas know how to move out of Nana's house  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

craziness! LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 09:17 AM~8095526
> *actually, i did live in own house i rented for awhile, til i was needed back at home.  had a nice crib in lovely 2nd ward, near the car wash.  monte ls and a 84 coupe deville in da driveway, with a all white pit in the yard to protect em.    that was back in like 97 i think, something like that.
> *


  

"lovely 2nd ward" :biggrin: had primos that lived there that we use to go visit. had no grass in the yard but 5 or more nonrunning vehicles, the good ole days


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..crib in 2nd ward was ghetto!! was living hood rich.. big azz entertainment center.. big azz bar, and just a mattress in bedroom.. didn't need anything else!  


oh.. one day the previous owner called, saying they were coming to get some things left in garage. when they showed up.. opened garage.. almost nutted.. old white lady that use to live there, who passed away.. had stashed a old skoo belaire. tires were flat.. and it was dirty,but otherwise was in good condition.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 09:20 AM~8095540
> *
> 
> "lovely 2nd ward"  :biggrin:  had primos that lived there that we use to go visit.  had no grass in the yard but 5 or more nonrunning vehicles, the good ole days
> *


house i was at, was like block away from that old cemetary.. right across street from rail road tracks. only took like a month to get use to the loud azz train shakin the house when it would come by. lol


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

http://www.wwgauctions.com/sterling/index.cfm

My jobs hosting an auctions some of you deep pockets may be intrested!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 13 2007, 09:32 AM~8095598
> *http://www.wwgauctions.com/sterling/index.cfm
> 
> My jobs hosting an auctions some of you deep pockets may be intrested!
> *


NICE STUFF. but i aint got deep pockets. :angry:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 08:48 AM~8095683
> *NICE STUFF.  but i aint got deep pockets.    :angry:
> *



no need to lie..................... boss man says its time to retire!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 07:48 AM~8095683
> *NICE STUFF.  but i aint got deep pockets.    :angry:
> *


but your og money stacks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 13 2007, 09:32 AM~8095598
> *http://www.wwgauctions.com/sterling/index.cfm
> 
> My jobs hosting an auctions some of you deep pockets may be intrested!
> *


Where's the nonrunning rust buckets that i could probably afford  

You talking about high dollar pockets past the ankles type of cars right there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 13 2007, 09:51 AM~8095703
> *but your og money stacks
> *


all lies.. i aint got no money. ya'll da rich dudes with ya'll lowriders and expensive rims and fancy neon lights.. and lavish cribs in ptown.. i'm just trying to get by. namean. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 09:55 AM~8095722
> *all lies..  i aint got no money.    ya'll da rich dudes with ya'll lowriders and expensive rims and ptown..    i'm just trying to get by. namean.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 08:25 AM~8095567
> *house i was at, was like block away from that old cemetary..  right across street from rail road tracks.    only took like a month to get use to the loud azz train shakin the house when it would come by.  lol
> *



now you know how the people in the motel room next to you feel, when you bangin hookas at 3 am............:biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 07:55 AM~8095722
> *all lies..  i aint got no money.    ya'll da rich dudes with ya'll lowriders and expensive rims and fancy neon lights..  and lavish cribs in ptown..    i'm just trying to get by. namean.  :angry:
> *


you must be talking about latin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, and some of ya'll ballers are even magazine owners, who drive around in high performance ford focus ss's..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 13 2007, 10:06 AM~8095803
> *you must be talking about latin
> *


Nope, I just have the crib. Neon lights belong on storefronts


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 13 2007, 10:06 AM~8095803
> *you must be talking about latin
> *


naw.. replace lowriders with mini-truck, and neon lights with a breathalizer..then i'd be talkina bout latin.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 07:55 AM~8095722
> *all lies..  i aint got no money.    ya'll da rich dudes with ya'll lowriders and expensive rims and fancy neon lights..  and lavish cribs in ptown..    i'm just trying to get by. namean.  :angry:
> *


"get ya cash on..M.O.B...thats paper in ya pockets..str8 P.I.M.P!!!!"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 10:07 AM~8095817
> *naw..  replace lowriders with mini-truck, and neon lights with a breathalizer..then i'd be talkina bout latin.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 13 2007, 09:05 AM~8095798
> *now you know how the people in the motel room next to you feel, when you bangin hookas at 3 am............:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 13 2007, 10:05 AM~8095798
> *now you know how the people in the motel room next to you feel, when you bangin hookas at 3 am............:biggrin:
> *


so


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Free:*

New mixtapes by DJ Carmona Speaker Assassins Mix Show on Friday nights on 
http://www.thebeat713.com/

*One for the fellas*









*One for the bitches*









He'll be setting up booth at a show soon, only for adults due to lyrics, no mocosos. 1 per person though due to availability. If you need one for your baby mama, bro-ham, abuelita, etc.. burn them a copy of the one you get.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 09:24 AM~8095917
> *Free:
> 
> New mixtapes by DJ Carmona Speaker Assassins Mix Show on Friday nights on Http://www.thebeat713.com
> ...


*SPAM!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 13 2007, 10:28 AM~8095939
> *SPAM!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 13 2007, 10:40 AM~8096021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You competing against Dualhex :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 09:43 AM~8096041
> *You competing against Dualhex  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


WE ARE WORKING TOGETHER


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 09:06 AM~8095805
> *oh, and some of ya'll ballers are even magazine owners, who drive around in high performance ford focus ss's..
> *



already.com/wifdent/ondriver/side_door.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 13 2007, 10:45 AM~8096059
> *WE ARE WORKING TOGETHER
> *


you score any hoez doing that?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 09:46 AM~8096070
> *you score any hoez doing that?
> *


EVERYNIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 13 2007, 09:48 AM~8096084
> *:biggrin:
> EVERYNIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it ain't true......haha :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 13 2007, 09:54 AM~8096115
> *pics or it ain't true......haha :biggrin:
> *



x 5million


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 13 2007, 10:54 AM~8096115
> *pics or it ain't true......haha :biggrin:
> *


real talk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 13 2007, 10:54 AM~8096115
> *pics or it ain't true......haha :biggrin:
> *


x2 You can have attention defecit hoez all over you all night, but which ones did you take home? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: COCHINOS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 13 2007, 11:05 AM~8096185
> *:biggrin: COCHINOS
> *


Don't tell me you aren't getting no pussaaayyyyy out there giving them hoez attention :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 10:06 AM~8096189
> *Don't tell me you aren't getting no pussaaayyyyy out there giving them hoez attention  :scrutinize:
> *


Dude some of them hizoes are crazy....ask dh02...lol....fucking with one this one night sending her bro out 2 nights later....lol...he wasnt expecting to see an army though lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jun 13 2007, 11:07 AM~8096203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 10:11 AM~8096227
> *He probably didn't call La Tiny back
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 13 2007, 11:14 AM~8096262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!*

YOU BITCH!  :guns:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 13 2007, 05:02 AM~8095138
> *Te aventaste buey!!!!
> *


huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats funny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 13 2007, 11:25 AM~8096333
> *huh?
> *


thats [email protected] for "you outdid yourself"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 09:31 AM~8096384
> *thats [email protected] for "you outdid yourself"
> *


oh.. lol gangsta.. thanks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2007, 11:59 AM~8096583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 10:04 AM~8096184
> *x2 You can have attention defecit hoez all over you all night, but which ones did you take home?  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



NEEDY ATTENTION WHORES THAT DIDN'T GET HUGS FROM DADDY......OR TOO MANY HUGS FROM THE TIO COCHINO........


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Whats up Goofy?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 13 2007, 10:28 AM~8096719
> *Whats up Goofy?
> *


hey there sweetie...wuts up...  my car going to the shop...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2007, 09:30 AM~8096733
> *hey there sweetie...wuts up...  my car going to the shop...
> *



Hmmm mine too! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

the shop is coming to my car


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 13 2007, 10:33 AM~8096754
> *Hmmm mine too! :0
> *


4 pumps 20 batteries??? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:34 PM~8096772
> *4 pumps 20 batteries??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 10:33 AM~8096762
> *the shop is coming to my car
> *


who muncie?? gonna shave the white walls.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:36 PM~8096782
> *who muncie?? gonna shave the white walls.. :biggrin:
> *


umm.. yeah! dont hate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2007, 09:34 AM~8096772
> *4 pumps 20 batteries??? :biggrin:
> *



Dang BIG pimpin! No juice for me yet, but maybe real soon! I have me pumps but I still need some of the other stuff before I can put them on.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 10:37 AM~8096792
> *umm.. yeah!  dont hate.
> *


damn..cant even play with you....  ..fk'n hater...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 13 2007, 10:38 AM~8096801
> *Dang BIG pimpin! No juice for me yet, but maybe real soon! I have me pumps but I still need some of the other stuff before I can put them on.
> *


nah 2 pumps for daddy......need to find a gold plater..for some undies..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:38 PM~8096803
> *damn..cant even play with you....  ..fk'n hater...
> *


play with DEEEEZZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn..everybody and they momma doing undies.. think imma be different..and do mine in diamonds.. gonna take like 917298374981273489123749 of those cell phone bling kits..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 10:41 AM~8096825
> *play with DEEEEZZZZ    NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> *


grow some ....with the pebble between your legs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:43 PM~8096839
> *grow some ....with the pebble between your legs
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 10:43 AM~8096834
> *damn..everybody and they momma doing undies..  think imma be different..and do mine in diamonds..    gonna take like 917298374981273489123749 of those cell phone bling kits..
> *


who is everyone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2007, 01:57 PM~8097249
> *who is everyone.
> *


i aint saying.. don't put peoples business out there like that. 


oh, and call me later about them tanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 13 2007, 02:01 PM~8097279
> *si?
> *


who da fk asked you?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8097249
> *who is everyone.
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8097334
> *:0  :0
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

look what just came out on dvd this week.. old skoo slasher flix.. if you dont remember it.. you just a youngsta! 










"Dressing up as clowns and kidnapping an old girlfriend seem like innocent enough activities. But, when the practical joke turns deadly, these four friends realize that one among them is out for blood. This horror-tinged thriller features an early appearance by SCTV alum John Candy."


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

need info on gold plating?? anyone out there who can direct me to a good plater that does big parts..like axles.. :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 01:22 PM~8097725
> *look what just came out on dvd this week.. old skoo slasher flix..  if you dont remember it..    you just a youngsta!
> 
> 
> ...


you have a clown fetish??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 13 2007, 03:39 PM~8097849
> *need info on gold plating?? anyone out there who can direct me to a good plater that does big parts..like axles.. :0
> *


baller :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jun 13 2007, 03:39 PM~8097849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, not just dressin like a clown.. any kinda weird roll play. if you must know. i esp like beating females. and they seem to dig it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry8098142


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks latin for putting up my post!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 04:35 PM~8098147
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry8098142
> *


fool, you just talkin shyt cause u got busted on a fake s/n.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 04:37 PM~8098164
> *fool, you just talkin shyt cause u got busted on a fake s/n.
> *


Who? What fake s/n? Go to emilianos tonight and look for the only white chick working there. See if she'll give you the time or day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

naw, don't go to bars in ptown.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 04:42 PM~8098194
> *naw, don't go to bars in ptown.
> *


mentioned she went out with someone from the "I" not that long ago. ask your boys about her. :0 :0 :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 01:41 PM~8098184
> *Who?  What fake s/n?  Go to emilianos tonight and look for the only white chick working there.  See if she'll give you the time or day.
> *


Lol, true that! assholes suck! correction the only white girl waitress. But i dont i dont work tonight i am just there for contest and chill.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 04:43 PM~8098199
> *mentioned she went out with someone from the "I" not that long ago.  ask your boys about her.  :0  :0  :0
> *


"I" dont know who u reffering to


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 03:43 PM~8098199
> *mentioned she went out with someone from the "I" not that long ago.  ask your boys about her.  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2007, 04:51 PM~8098257
> *:0
> *


that got your attention for some reason huh? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 04:56 PM~8098283
> *that got attention for some reason huh?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 04:56 PM~8098287
> *:0  :0
> *


maybe she wondering who's gettin the yukon.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 03:56 PM~8098283
> *that got your attention for some reason huh?  :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 04:57 PM~8098292
> *maybe she wondering who's gettin the yukon.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 03:57 PM~8098292
> *maybe she wondering who's gettin the yukon.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2007, 04:58 PM~8098296
> *:dunno:
> *


don't worry.. i'm sure lone star's offer of a yukon is still good. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 04:00 PM~8098311
> *don't worry.. i'm sure lone star's offer of a yukon is still good.    :uh:
> *


im sure it is too. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2007, 05:01 PM~8098322
> *im sure it is too. :ugh:
> *


i usually don't mention my plans..but this is what one of my baby mommas gonna give me.. thinkin 4 pumps 12 batteries..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 04:09 PM~8098373
> *i usually don't mention my plans..but this is what one of my baby mommas gonna give me.. thinkin 4 pumps 12 batteries..
> 
> 
> ...


shes gonna give you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8098379
> *shes gonna give you?
> *


Not bad for not paying child support.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8098379
> *shes gonna give you?
> *


yeah.. was her dads. she don't even like it. its a little better then the caprice wagon,cause it has a fixed moonroof.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 05:13 PM~8098399
> *Not bad for not paying child support.
> *


dats right..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 13 2007, 03:12 PM~8098011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably so he'll stop callin her.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 13 2007, 05:23 PM~8098448
> *blow up dolls don't count
> 
> probably so he'll stop callin her.....
> *


always hatin.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 04:23 PM~8098451
> *always hatin.
> *



well you did call me a hater......so i'm livin up to it...... :biggrin: 


and the wagon is tight.....but i'd prefer a caprice wagon any day


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 13 2007, 05:54 PM~8098629
> *wut it do htown
> *


what's up essay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Los Hermanos Cortez y Invicto Friday night at Hullaballoos, you going Carlos?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 13 2007, 05:24 PM~8098458
> *well you did call me a hater......so i'm livin up to it...... :biggrin:
> and the wagon is tight.....but i'd prefer a caprice wagon any day *


spoken like a true hater, always have to add something negative. not suprising.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2hate_@Jun 13 2007, 05:24 PM~8098458
> *well you did call me a hater......so i'm livin up to it...... :biggrin:
> and the wagon is tight.....but i'd prefer a caprice wagon any day
> *


It has a moonroof though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 06:09 PM~8098728
> *It has a moonroof though
> *


lol, more like a skylight, since it dont open..but yeah.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 05:09 PM~8098373
> *i usually don't mention my plans..but this is what one of my baby mommas gonna give me.. thinkin 4 pumps 12 batteries..
> 
> 
> ...


I had a roadmaster wagon. nice.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 11 2007, 06:22 AM~8080915
> *tell me about it.  stopped at the taco truck there to get a drink and a taco..  dude barely gave me my coke, and some cop already screaming at me to leave..  fk'r patted me down..  called in backup when he found my gun..  was swormed by like 91729347291487 cops..  then they laughed at him,when they realized i had a license to carry.  cop still ran me off though.    imma call internal affairs and request reimbursement of my taco i never got.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: counted 32 cop cars :angry: :angry: :angry: we need to something here :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 13 2007, 08:31 PM~8099633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: counted 32 cop cars :angry:  :angry:  :angry: we need to something here :angry:
> *


i say we call the ACLU,LULAC, FEMA,PETA and anybody else to get on our side.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

almost forgot.. RAGGIDYLAC, i told u so dammit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 02:43 PM~8098199
> *mentioned she went out with someone from the "I" not that long ago.  ask your boys about her.  :0  :0  :0
> *


heard about her, there were rumors it was goldilocs :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 12:26 AM~8101177
> *heard about her, there were rumors it was goldilocs  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 05:36 AM~8101930
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 12:26 AM~8101177
> *heard about her, there were rumors it was goldilocs  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 07:04 AM~8101958
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 06:37 AM~8102023
> *:0
> *




:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 08:01 AM~8102058
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 07:03 AM~8102060
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0
> *




:cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 08:05 AM~8102065
> *:cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


so what's the date you plan to come back and live here again? i'll be going to lunch with your pareja Provok today.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 13 2007, 05:07 PM~8098715
> *spoken like a true hater, always have to add something negative.  not suprising.
> *



:uh: ...it's called a preference puto......so quit being an ojete..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2007, 08:28 AM~8102123
> *:uh: ...it's called a preference puto......so quit being an <s>ojete</s> O.G.T...... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 07:31 AM~8102133
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 07:11 AM~8102082
> *so what's the date you plan to come back and live here again?  i'll be going to lunch with your pareja Provok today.
> *


Im looking for a house here. Im thinking on staying a while.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 08:01 AM~8102294
> *Im looking for a house here. Im thinking on staying a while.
> *


what the run for there? and make sure to post pics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 14 2007, 08:03 AM~8102304
> *what the run for there? and make sure to post pics
> *



Its about the same as in Houston. The only difference is that brick is at a premium here, most houses have very little brick.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:06 AM~8102323
> *Its about the same as in Houston. The only difference is that brick is at a premium here, most houses have very little brick.
> *


you going to be cottage-living?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i wanna go home. im sooooo sleepy!!!!!!! 


and hungry.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 08:22 AM~8102412
> *you going to be cottage-living?
> *


nah... same houses just mostly covered in vinyl siding. I wouldnt mind having a cottage type home though. Seen some nice ones out here. :biggrin: 

Foos dont know how stress free it is over here. Makes me want to fly a kite. :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 08:05 AM~8102625
> *nah... same houses just mostly covered in vinyl siding. I wouldnt mind having a cottage type home though. Seen some nice ones out here.  :biggrin:
> 
> Foos dont know how stress free it is over here. Makes me want to fly a kite.  :cheesy:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2007, 09:07 AM~8102636
> *:loco:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 09:09 AM~8102649
> *x2
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:11 AM~8102662
> *:uh:
> *


go fly a kite....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2007, 08:46 AM~8102523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh darnit!!! I KNEW i forgot somethinG!!!!! 

Entry fees....frijole chingada!! Imma update tonight.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 10:14 AM~8102674
> *go fly a kite....
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 09:14 AM~8102674
> *go fly a kite....
> *


and this is offensive, why?... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:25 AM~8102732
> *and this is offensive, why?...  :uh:
> *


who said anything bout it being offensive? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 10:25 AM~8102732
> *and this is offensive, why?...  :uh:
> *


think she mean't only queer boys fly kites.. least thats why i took it.. but i aint trying to start nothing.. namean.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 09:26 AM~8102733
> *who said anything bout it being offensive?  :uh:
> *



ok. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 09:30 AM~8102753
> *think she mean't only queer boys fly kites..    least thats why i took it.. but  i aint trying to start nothing.. namean.
> *



you can go fuck yourself HUSH boy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 09:30 AM~8102753
> *think she mean't only queer boys fly kites..    least thats why i took it.. but  i aint trying to start nothing.. namean.
> *


yea you never start anything... :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:05 AM~8102625
> *nah... same houses just mostly covered in vinyl siding. I wouldnt mind having a cottage type home though. Seen some nice ones out here.  :biggrin:
> 
> Foos dont know how stress free it is over here. Makes me want to fly a kite.  :cheesy:
> *


i can imagine


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:30 AM~8102757
> *ok.  :uh:
> *


uh, ok. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 10:32 AM~8102770
> *yea you never start anything... :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:31 AM~8102766
> *you can go fuck yourself HUSH boy.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 09:32 AM~8102776
> *uh, ok.  :uh:
> *



go fly a kite.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 10:31 AM~8102766
> *you can go fuck yourself HUSH boy.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:34 AM~8102783
> *go fly a kite.
> *


id rather not. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

everybody just hating today.. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 09:35 AM~8102793
> *id rather not. :uh:
> *



wow.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:37 AM~8102808
> *wow.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 09:38 AM~8102813
> *:uh:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 09:35 AM~8102796
> *everybody just hating today..    :angry:
> *


its houston...what do you expect.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 10:41 AM~8102838
> *its houston...what do you expect.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:39 AM~8102823
> *:cheesy:
> *


LOL ill have some pics tonight. even more sunday night/monday morning.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

kitty


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2007, 09:42 AM~8102847
> *LOL ill have some pics tonight. even more sunday night/monday morning.
> *


  

Did you talk to Kikin? 
:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:47 AM~8102884
> *
> 
> Did you talk to Kikin?
> ...


oh....he was sooo close yet soo far away!!!!! :tears: sunday for sure. got seats center field front row.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP MUTHA FUCKAS :angry:   :burn: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 11:07 AM~8103044
> *SUP MUTHA FUCKAS :angry:      :burn:  :banghead:  :loco:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Jun 14 2007, 09:31 AM~8102766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 14 2007, 10:09 AM~8103059
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:08 AM~8103055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALWAYS :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 11:13 AM~8103090
> *ALWAYS :cheesy:
> *


  Angel give you the color code?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:21 AM~8103162
> *  Angel give you the color code?
> *


NAW MAN, SHORT STUFF NEVER ANSWERED :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 11:29 AM~8103230
> *NAW MAN, SHORT STUFF NEVER ANSWERED :nosad:
> *


Let me call him. Give me a sec..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2007, 10:30 AM~8103237
> *Let me call him.  Give me a sec..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup nick i heard u tryin to make that caprice the hottest one in houston. :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 10:37 AM~8103295
> *sup nick i heard u tryin to make that caprice the hottest one in houston.  :0
> *


WHO TOLD YOU I PUT GHOST FLAMES?????  :dunno: :guns:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

S.P. SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 09:42 AM~8103334
> *S.P. SATURDAY NIGHT
> *


tulsa this weekend jotolin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

what be the deal everyone


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 10:43 AM~8103343
> *tulsa this weekend jotolin
> *


"I" WASN'T TALKIN TO YOU!!! :twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

LONCHE CABRONES!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 14 2007, 10:08 AM~8103540
> *LONCHE CABRONES!
> *


tres tacos con queso papa..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 11:42 AM~8103334
> *S.P. SATURDAY NIGHT
> *


south park? 

:dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 11:42 AM~8103334
> *S.P. SATURDAY NIGHT
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

too busy to leave office.. so i lil thing of crackers (no offense liv4lacs) and a diet coke.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 10:43 AM~8103773
> *south park?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


stinky pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 12:52 PM~8103826
> *stinky pussy
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 10:52 AM~8103826
> *stinky pussy
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 12:52 PM~8103826
> *stinky pussy
> *


lol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 14 2007, 11:46 AM~8103797
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 01:01 PM~8103908
> *
> *


  :cheesy: lmk


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2007, 10:41 AM~8103755
> *tres tacos con queso papa..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 14 2007, 10:56 AM~8103860
> *:barf:
> *


thats them magnolia freaks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nothing bad as ptown ones.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2007, 11:14 AM~8103992
> *nothing bad as ptown ones.
> *


all the p-town ones i know are legit...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 12:23 PM~8104063
> *all the p-town ones i know are legit...
> *


I FUX WIT OUTA TOWNERS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 01:43 PM~8104187
> *I FUX WIT OUTA TOWNERS.
> *


don't blame you,with the kinda skankz that be around ptown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 11:43 AM~8104187
> *I FUX WIT OUTA TOWNERS.
> *


league city, and webster... 

the best


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

4700


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 12:43 PM~8104187
> *I FUX WIT OUTA TOWNERS.
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 01:48 PM~8104577
> *league city, and webster...
> 
> the best
> *


BAYTOWN - SUGERLAND


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 04:35 PM~8105231
> *<s>BAYTOWN</s> - SUGERLAND
> *


:nono: Woodlands :biggrin: Clear Lake


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 14 2007, 02:35 PM~8105231
> *BAYTOWN - SUGERLAND
> *


ehh not baytown.. clear lake and friendswood..

mayne friendswood.. good days.. good days..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 03:04 PM~8105432
> *ehh not baytown.. clear lake and friendswood..
> 
> mayne friendswood.. good days.. good days..
> *


WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH BAYTOWN.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8105777
> *WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH BAYTOWN.
> *


dirty water..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 05:15 PM~8106212
> *dirty water..
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 07:15 PM~8106212
> *dirty water..
> *


stop taken baths here.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 14 2007, 07:12 PM~8106953
> *stop taken baths here.. :biggrin:
> *


sorry.. i thought it was a big ass toilet.. no wonder i couldnt flush..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 09:14 PM~8106967
> *sorry.. i thought it was a big ass toilet.. no wonder i couldnt flush..
> *


 :0 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my big wheel....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 10:49 PM~8107644
> *my big wheel....
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait ta see tha outcome


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn homie bout time to hook up that fade aint it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 10:25 PM~8108443
> *damn homie bout time to hook up that fade aint it
> *


2 morrow morn.. driving the elco to da barber...
i already know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chillin with your broad and u already know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2007, 10:28 PM~8108470
> *chillin with your broad and u already know
> *


hit me on the down low..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

whats good htown...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 14 2007, 08:49 PM~8107644
> *my big wheel....
> 
> 
> ...


Does that fire hydrant need to b flushed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CHECK OUT MY NEW BIRTHDAY GIFT ....IM POSSED TO PIC IT UP TODAY


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2007, 07:43 AM~8109431
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW BIRTHDAY GIFT ....IM POSSED TO PIC IT UP TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2007, 07:43 AM~8109431
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW BIRTHDAY GIFT ....IM POSSED TO PIC IT UP TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Baller, Happy Birthday.  

and it's.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YES SIIIIIRRRRR


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ANYONE WANNA BUY THE CRV 3500 PWR WINDOW DOOR LOCKS AC RUNS AND DRIVES GREAT......... RIDES LIKE SHIT DUE TO COILOVER SUSPENSION....... I LOWERD IT BECAUSE WHEN YOU GET NEXT TO BIG TRUCKS IT FEELS UN STABLE DONT HAVE THAT PROBLEM ANYMORE...... HANDLES LIKE A SPORTSCAR WILL PU SUSPENTION BACK TO STOCK.......IF YOU WANT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2007, 08:06 AM~8109485
> *ANYONE WANNA BUY THE CRV 3500  PWR WINDOW DOOR LOCKS AC RUNS AND DRIVES GREAT......... RIDES LIKE SHIT DUE TO COILOVER SUSPENSION....... I LOWERD IT BECAUSE WHEN YOU GET NEXT TO BIG TRUCKS IT FEELS UN STABLE DONT HAVE THAT PROBLEM ANYMORE...... HANDLES LIKE A SPORTSCAR WILL PU SUSPENTION BACK TO STOCK.......IF YOU WANT
> *


I'll start the bidding.....


*ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2007, 06:43 AM~8109431
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW BIRTHDAY GIFT ....IM POSSED TO PIC IT UP TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


balla!!!!! LOL


happy birthday! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 08:29 AM~8109549
> *balla!!!!! LOL
> happy birthday! :cheesy:
> *


Yukon or Escalade? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 08:29 AM~8109549
> *balla!!!!! LOL
> happy birthday! :cheesy:
> *


THANKX ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2007, 08:28 AM~8109767
> *THANKX ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2007, 08:28 AM~8109767
> *THANKX ITS GOING DOWN TONIGHT
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY SLIIIIIIM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

say goodbye H-town...







 :biggrin: 







Slim, happy b-day homie


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet car hauler!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 08:53 AM~8109876
> *sweet car hauler!
> *


is it 18 or 20 ft?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 08:47 AM~8109855
> *say goodbye H-town...
> 
> 
> ...


fkin huge ass trees!!! thats what i loved the most in your neighborhood. but DEF not that I-10 traffic. :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 15 2007, 05:25 AM~8109394
> *Does that fire hydrant need to b flushed
> *


u already did it...

flooded my street, asshole.




happy birthday slimm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 08:08 AM~8109682
> *Yukon or Escalade?  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:47 AM~8109855
> *say goodbye H-town...
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jun 15 2007, 09:53 AM~8109876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There gettin more and more of I-10 done so its alot better than only 6 months ago.....  It sux for the ppl that live in Katy.... FK that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:02 AM~8109917
> *Not bad.
> *


Tahoe pulls like a champ too! only used one tank of gas round trip  Thats with 4 pumps and 14 batteries in the trunk of the lac too :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:06 AM~8109934
> *There gettin more and more of I-10 done so its alot better than only 6 months ago.....   It sux for the ppl that live in Katy.... FK that!!! :biggrin:
> *


i agree. id never live in katy. :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:08 AM~8109945
> *Tahoe pulls like a champ too! only used one tank of gas round trip  Thats with 4 pumps and 14 batteries in the trunk of the lac too :biggrin:
> *


Where's that caddy going?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:08 AM~8109945
> *Tahoe pulls like a champ too! only used one tank of gas round trip  Thats with 4 pumps and 14 batteries in the trunk of the lac too :biggrin:
> *


you know the rule....pics or it didnt happen! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 10:11 AM~8109969
> *you know the rule....pics or it didnt happen! :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 10:11 AM~8109969
> *you know the rule....pics or it didnt happen! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:18 AM~8110000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:10 AM~8109960
> *Where's that caddy going?
> *


Oscar sold it to a good homie of ours in SanAntonio


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:19 AM~8110008
> *Oscar sold it to a good homie of ours in SanAntonio
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

HEY GOOFY, WHATS GOING ON? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 10:18 AM~8110003
> *:0
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 15 2007, 08:25 AM~8110030
> *HEY GOOFY, WHATS GOING ON? :biggrin:
> *


working and ready for 430pm.....  ....


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 07:26 AM~8110046
> *working and ready for 430pm.....  ....
> *


THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

happy b-day slim


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 15 2007, 08:28 AM~8110054
> *THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY!
> *


ya going to tx show down??


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 07:30 AM~8110069
> *ya going to tx show down??
> *


 IS THAT HERE IN H-TOWN?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 08:18 AM~8110000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

yea its this sunday..its more of a truck,suv, and import show..there a few lolos but..only a hand ful that show up..  im not going but few of my members are.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:26 AM~8110046
> *working and ready for 430pm.....  ....
> *


<--- 3pm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 09:33 AM~8110093
> *yea its this sunday..its more of a truck,suv, and import show..there a few lolos but..only a hand ful that show up..  im not going but few of my members are.
> *


:thumbsdown:

still might have a member show up...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:34 AM~8110101
> *<--- 3pm
> *


1pm uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 10:35 AM~8110106
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> still might have a member show up...
> *


Hey hey! what you got against trucks Mr. Big Chebbie Truck driver :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 08:35 AM~8110106
> *:thumbsdown:..<----
> 
> still might have a member show up...
> *


  ..i agree


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

I TINK I HAVE BEEN BEFORE, NOT SURE. BUT NO-CAN-DO FATHERS DAY IS SUNDAY! I HAVE BIG PLANS FOR CHRIS! I'M A GOOD WIFE!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 08:35 AM~8110106
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> still might have a member show up...
> *


lets protest the show..*"more lo's or we wont show!!!!" *:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 15 2007, 10:40 AM~8110145
> *I TINK I HAVE BEEN BEFORE, NOT SURE. BUT NO-CAN-DO FATHERS DAY IS SUNDAY! I HAVE BIG PLANS FOR CHRIS! I'M A GOOD WIFE!
> *


Didn't know you spoke Chinese. :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 08:40 AM~8110149
> *Didn't know you spoke Chinese.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: ..ha..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:40 AM~8110147
> *lets protest the show.."more lo's or we wont show!!!!"  :biggrin:
> *


Is H.L.C. Pneumatic (Iceblocks truck club) showing at that show?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 07:40 AM~8110149
> *Didn't know you spoke Chinese.  :cheesy:
> *



YEAH THOUGHT YOU KNEW! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 08:41 AM~8110156
> *Is H.L.C. Pneumatic (Iceblocks truck club) showing at that show?
> *


yep....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 15 2007, 10:41 AM~8110159
> *YEAH THOUGHT YOU KNEW! :biggrin:
> *


*我不知道，我今天學習新一些東西。感謝*











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:42 AM~8110163
> *yep....
> *


Good peeps. Boiler, Oscar, the H-Bombs and me were going to take a ride to Los Cochinos hangout the evening but it looks like the rain might fk up those plans.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 07:43 AM~8110167
> *我不知道，我今天學習新一些東西。感謝
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:44 AM~8110173
> *Good peeps.  Boiler, Oscar, the H-Bombs and me were going to take a ride to Los Cochinos hangout the evening but it looks like the rain might fk up those plans.
> *


Off of Hardy right?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 15 2007, 10:44 AM~8110177
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


It says "I never knew, I learned something new today.   

http://www.freetranslation.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:45 AM~8110181
> *Off of Hardy right?
> *


Si.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=337547&hl=


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 07:46 AM~8110183
> *It says "I never knew, I learned something new today.
> 
> http://www.freetranslation.com/
> *



WHY DID YOU GIVE ME THAT LINK? I'M GONNA SPEND ALL DAY ON IT NOW!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 15 2007, 10:48 AM~8110202
> *WHY DID YOU GIVE ME THAT LINK? I'M GONNA SPEND ALL DAY ON IT NOW!
> *


It comes in handy :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 15 2007, 08:48 AM~8110202
> *WHY DID YOU GIVE ME THAT LINK? I'M GONNA SPEND ALL DAY ON IT NOW!
> *


weak..........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:46 AM~8110188
> *Si.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=337547&hl=
> *


Im almost done rat roddin my 60 Im gonna take it out there when im done :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 07:49 AM~8110208
> *weak..........
> *


 OK! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh: :uh: Only in H-town


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:49 AM~8110209
> *Im almost done rat roddin my 60 Im gonna take it out there when im done :cheesy:
> *


pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

happy birthday slim. i see u got that escalade knowwhatimsayin


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 08:50 AM~8110221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are those things pokin out on his rims... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:52 AM~8110234
> *what are those things pokin out on his rims... :biggrin:
> *


curb checkers


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:51 AM~8110226
> *pics?
> *


no but your more than welcome to stop by the house


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:26 AM~8110038
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:54 AM~8110240
> *no but your more than welcome to stop by the house
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:52 AM~8110234
> *what are those things pokin out on his rims... :biggrin:
> *


Krylon Black Swangs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:55 AM~8110254
> *Krylon Black Swangs
> 
> 
> ...



SUPER SWEET!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 15 2007, 08:55 AM~8110251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit i can see big john in a pink shirt...lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 15 2007, 10:55 AM~8110251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 08:55 AM~8110254
> *Krylon Black Swangs
> 
> 
> ...


man seen a new 07 sts on swangs.. :uh: ..horrible


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:57 AM~8110271
> *oh shit i can see big john in a pink shirt...lol   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 09:57 AM~8110271
> *oh shit i can see big john in a pink shirt...lol  :biggrin:
> *


*Hater!!!*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:49 AM~8110209
> *Im almost done rat roddin my 60 Im gonna take it out there when im done :cheesy:
> *


whats left?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

updated...............


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 15 2007, 09:06 AM~8110300
> *Hater!!!
> *


hater hurter


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 11:07 AM~8110309
> *whats left?
> *


lol, alot :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 15 2007, 11:07 AM~8110311
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2007, 10:24 AM~8095917
> *Free:
> 
> New mixtapes by DJ Carmona Speaker Assassins Mix Show on Friday nights on
> ...


Will be picking up a batch of these cds after work. Anyone interested in getting one let me know. 1st come 1st serve. Only getting 50 cds of each.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:09 AM~8110320
> *lol, alot :biggrin:
> *


holla, i got sand paper and a flat head


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:12 AM~8110340
> *Will be picking up a batch of these cds after work.  Anyone interested in getting one let me know.
> *


how much shipped?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 11:13 AM~8110349
> *how much shipped?
> *


I'll drop one of each at your shop.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 09:10 AM~8110328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 11:12 AM~8110341
> *holla, i got sand paper and a flat head
> *


can you bring a roll of cable too? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 11:14 AM~8110370
> *can you bring a roll of cable too?  :biggrin:
> *


Hold up, let me get my shit 1st :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:13 AM~8110359
> *I'll drop one of each at your shop.
> *


yeah even trade


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 11:15 AM~8110377
> *Hold up, let me get my shit 1st  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 15 2007, 10:14 AM~8110370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 11:17 AM~8110394
> *yeah a roll yes.
> 
> but thats about it.
> ...


how much for a 100ft?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 11:12 AM~8110340
> *Will be picking up a batch of these cds after work.  Anyone interested in getting one let me know.  1st come 1st serve.  Only getting 50 cds of each.
> *


Forgot shoot me an email at [email protected] and title it FREE DJ CARMONA CD and I'll meet up to deliver.

Coming soon is DJ Latin's "Vinyl Rewind" cd, also FREE

Support http://www.thebeat713.com and add them to your myspace if you would like at http://www.myspace.com/thebeat713com


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 09:47 AM~8109855
> *say goodbye H-town...
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

100 that's it ?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 15 2007, 11:23 AM~8110431
> *:tears:
> *


we takin the regal tomorrow?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 11:24 AM~8110434
> *100 that's it ?
> 
> 
> ...


how much? :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 10:12 AM~8110340
> *Will be picking up a batch of these cds after work.  Anyone interested in getting one let me know.  1st come 1st serve.  Only getting 50 cds of each.
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:26 AM~8110449
> *how much? :biggrin:
> *



trade for pics of the 60


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 11:27 AM~8110454
> *trade for pics of the 60
> 
> 
> *


 :no:


----------



## 88cutlass88 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 09:24 AM~8110434
> *100 that's it ?
> 
> 
> ...


looks like DOT airline for trashbags


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 11:29 AM~8110464
> *:no:
> *


I remember which '60 you have, good solid project


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 11:25 AM~8110443
> *we takin the regal tomorrow?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88cutlass88_@Jun 15 2007, 10:31 AM~8110473
> *looks like DOT airline for trashbags
> *


no its areial and underground and house cable for CABLE TV


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 15 2007, 11:31 AM~8110477
> *:angry:
> *


fk u then


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:29 AM~8110464
> *:no:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 11:33 AM~8110490
> *fk u then
> *


*PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 11:31 AM~8110474
> *I remember which '60 you have, good solid project
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 11:33 AM~8110490
> *fk u then
> *


shove my foot up your ass to da knee you cack sucker :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2007, 07:43 AM~8109431
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW BIRTHDAY GIFT ....IM POSSED TO PIC IT UP TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS SLIM :biggrin: NICE TRUCK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 15 2007, 11:35 AM~8110504
> *shove my foot up your ass to da knee you cack sucker  :angry:
> *


why dont you use your two speed fan to cool your jets fk wad


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2007, 11:41 AM~8110550
> *FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS SLIM :biggrin: NICE TRUCK
> *


 wat up?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 11:42 AM~8110554
> *why dont you use your two speed fan to cool your jets fk wad
> *


Okay, I will use the fan, tie it to the back of my leg to "jet propel" the mutha fucker farther up your ass till my toes are comming outta your eye sockets so that you and I can see them wiggle. :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:49 AM~8110209
> *Im almost done rat roddin my 60 Im gonna take it out there when im done :cheesy:
> *


  say it ain't so :nosad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2007, 11:45 AM~8110581
> *  say it ain't so :nosad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup dena


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 15 2007, 11:42 AM~8110556
> *wat up?
> *


what up Y ... been working a shitload ... you knoooooowww???? what's up with you??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 15 2007, 11:46 AM~8110592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Kenneth?!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2007, 11:48 AM~8110610
> *what up Y ... been working a shitload ... you knoooooowww???? what's up with you??
> *


trying not to kill mutha fuckers  same ole same ole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jun 15 2007, 08:06 AM~8109485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 still smells fishy.. seen that pic in hydro threads like 91729387491823741892347 times. :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2007, 11:53 AM~8110658
> *man said handles like a sportcar.  :loco:
> x2
> still smells fishy..  seen that pic in hydro threads like 91729387491823741892347 times.   :scrutinize:
> *


nothing fishy (It just makes ppl go "wow"  ) , thats my boys ride. fuckin solid as fuck.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

just found 2 57's :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 11:58 AM~8110698
> *just found 2 57's :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you and your 57s :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2007, 09:50 AM~8110627
> * sell it back to me B!!  :yes:
> what up Kenneth?!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 15 2007, 11:50 AM~8110627
> * sell it back to me B!!  :yes:
> *


no :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

DAVE/ LUXURIOUSMONTREAL/ MR.MONEYBAGZ!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 15 2007, 12:01 PM~8110740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 15 2007, 11:59 AM~8110717
> *fuck you and your 57s  :angry:
> *


fk your:
smashed ass cadillac
busted ass air bags
junk box regal
bufflo nutt skin seats
tuxedo vinyl top
and your 2 speed fan!! :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 12:06 PM~8110779
> *fk your:
> smashed ass cadillac
> busted ass air bags
> ...


Thats it fucker! See you at your house :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 15 2007, 12:07 PM~8110786
> *Thats it fucker! See you at your house  :angry:
> *


bring some beer asshole :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 12:08 PM~8110792
> *bring some beer asshole :cheesy:
> *


oh Ill bring some beer...... :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

MAYHEM ON VACATION!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

WATS UP HOUSTON LOWRIDERS?!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jun 15 2007, 10:40 AM~8110980
> *WATS UP HOUSTON LOWRIDERS?!!!!!
> *


wut up bro....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 11:06 AM~8110779
> *fk your:
> smashed ass cadillac
> busted ass air bags
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 11:08 AM~8110792
> *bring some beer asshole :cheesy:
> *


can i come?!?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jun 15 2007, 11:10 AM~8110809
> *MAYHEM ON VACATION!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 01:50 PM~8111351
> *can i come?!?!?! :cheesy:
> *


nga, the address? :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2007, 06:43 AM~8109431
> *CHECK OUT MY NEW BIRTHDAY GIFT ....IM POSSED TO PIC IT UP TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 12:54 PM~8111367
> *nga, the address?  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

For sale. 66 GTO body. Left complete qtr panel removed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 02:06 PM~8111427
> *For sale. 66 GTO body. Left complete qtr panel removed.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT A GRAVEYARD UP IN THURR!

If it was a chevelle looking like that, I would have jumped on it quick!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2007, 01:19 PM~8111487
> *YOU GOT A GRAVEYARD UP IN THURR!
> 
> If it was a chevelle looking like that, I would have jumped on it quick!
> *


For real. 

Na I'm just lookin for a junk man to pick this thing up.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 08:50 AM~8110221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 15 2007, 01:43 PM~8111599
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Thought you liked slabs.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 01:03 PM~8111706
> *Thought you liked slabs.
> *


yeah i do but that one is ugly them painted swangaz :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 15 2007, 02:24 PM~8111854
> *yeah i do but that one is ugly them painted swangaz  :thumbsdown:
> *


not even, they look like some spray painetd 30's with fake ass pokin out @ prong


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 01:25 PM~8111861
> *not even,  they look like some spray painetd 30's with fake ass pokin out @ prong
> *


TRUE


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 01:50 PM~8111345
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 15 2007, 02:27 PM~8111880
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 03:34 PM~8111940
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 15 2007, 02:34 PM~8111941
> *:angry:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 15 2007, 03:35 PM~8111947
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 12:08 PM~8110792
> *bring some beer asshole :cheesy:
> *


ill be there tonite to punch you in da face. :angry:


----------



## 81coupedeville (Sep 19, 2006)

WHATS UP H-TOWN LOWRIDERS IM TRYING TO GET RID OF THIS LAC I GOT IM ASKIN A $1OOO WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> man said handles like a sportcar. :loco:
> nicca i takes the beltway east exit to 45 north going like 80+ and thatt fucker hugs the the inner lane like a im in an indy 500 car.......tried that shit with stock suspension no go tires all screeeeechin jus didnt feel safe.....you outta be tring to race that fucker.....the caprice will beatcha but the crv will roastcho ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81coupedeville_@Jun 15 2007, 04:24 PM~8112950
> *WHATS UP H-TOWN LOWRIDERS IM TRYING TO GET RID OF THIS LAC I GOT IM ASKIN A $1OOO WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...


got someone intersted.. how the interior.. engine?? does it run


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2007, 07:53 AM~8109876
> *sweet car hauler!
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 15 2007, 07:56 AM~8109888
> *is it 18 or 20 ft?
> *


18ft


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:50 AM~8110221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you waste u'r time taking a pic on the shit........... :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 15 2007, 10:54 AM~8110240
> *no but your more than welcome to stop by the house
> *


I tired that and I got a old man pointing his shot gun at me......... :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81coupedeville_@Jun 15 2007, 06:24 PM~8112950
> *WHATS UP H-TOWN LOWRIDERS IM TRYING TO GET RID OF THIS LAC I GOT IM ASKIN A $1OOO WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...


sup Roller .... give me a call


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81coupedeville_@Jun 15 2007, 06:24 PM~8112950
> *WHATS UP H-TOWN LOWRIDERS IM TRYING TO GET RID OF THIS LAC I GOT IM ASKIN A $1OOO WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...


HIT ME UP BRO IM INTERSTED ASAP 832 577 1731 NEED A NEW TOY...THANKS TONY


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

FUCK THIS MNOTHERFUCKING RAIN, AINT WORTH A SHIT!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rain depressing.. aint been this depressed since they discontinued the mcrib. :tears:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2007, 12:41 PM~8117011
> *rain depressing.. aint been this depressed since they discontinued the mcrib.  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: ..u alwayz been a lil mckid..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 02:39 PM~8117003
> *FUCK THIS MNOTHERFUCKING RAIN, AINT WORTH A SHIT!
> *


Got to head out to dj and it's raining like a mofakah. called the homeboy to let him know it's storming he said, just put trashbags over equipment. :banghead:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2007, 01:49 PM~8117046
> *Got to head out to dj and it's raining like a mofakah.  called the homeboy to let him know it's storming he said, just put trashbags over equipment.  :banghead:
> *


better be paying good cus id be saying 

FOK THAT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 02:53 PM~8117051
> *better be paying good cus id be saying
> 
> FOK THAT
> *


Yep, but don't want to risk getting equipment fked up.


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 02:39 PM~8117003
> *FUCK THIS MNOTHERFUCKING RAIN, AINT WORTH A SHIT!
> *


x2. I bet that everyone that clean there car yesterday to get it ready for the show entering today is pissed. But they can clean in again once they get inside. Show 2morrow in Dallas.......... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2007, 02:38 PM~8117238
> *x2. I bet that everyone that clean there car yesterday to get it ready for the show entering today is pissed. But they can clean in again once they get inside. Show 2morrow in Dallas.......... :biggrin:
> *


yep

car show going on here too in houston today and tomorrow mostly trucks n shit . still pulled several hundred rides


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Alrite people. I got another project coming. Who wants to trade skills? I need body work done, and i am an electrical master. holla at me.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2007, 03:40 PM~8117249
> *yep
> 
> car show going on here too in houston today and tomorrow mostly trucks n shit . still pulled several hundred rides
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 16 2007, 04:43 PM~8117491
> *Alrite people. I got another project coming.  Who wants to trade skills?  I need body work done, and i am an electrical master.    holla at me.
> *


i can bondo like a champ


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2007, 05:47 PM~8117695
> *i can bondo like a champ
> *


U'll probably spread that shit like peanut butter........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2007, 05:57 PM~8117720
> *U'll probably spread that shit like peanut butter........
> *


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

aint nutin wrong w/ peanut butter... I need someone who can do some metal work, some welding, yaknow... body work.. 

scratch my back, i scratch yours type thing.. I know SOMEONE in Houston gotta know how to do body work.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2007, 02:02 PM~8117089
> *Yep, but don't want to risk getting equipment fked up.
> *


Better start saving your pennies so when I get there you can pay me way :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 16 2007, 07:39 PM~8118075
> *aint nutin wrong w/ peanut butter...  I need someone who can do some metal work, some welding, yaknow...  body work..
> 
> scratch my back, i scratch yours type thing..  I know SOMEONE in Houston gotta know how to do body work.
> *


There is something wrong with P/B if you have no Jelly. Or the hook it up the P/B with crackers......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint showing at LRM, like i mentioned before.. but whoever is down.. i'm bbq'n that sat nite for my bday.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I aint showing either. I'm going to go in the lab and come out hard next year..

as soon as i find a body person worth a shit.. haha


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2007, 09:07 PM~8118370
> *aint showing at LRM, like i mentioned before.. but whoever is down.. i'm bbq'n that sat nite for my bday.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2007, 01:41 PM~8117011
> *rain depressing.. aint been this depressed since they discontinued the mcrib.  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331415


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 16 2007, 10:41 PM~8119082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: 


just tryin to get teh word out bro!! i know its a haul for you guys down there, but if you all are bored that weekend itll be worth your drive!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 16 2007, 03:43 PM~8117491
> *Alrite people. I got another project coming.  Who wants to trade skills?  I need body work done, and i am an electrical master.    holla at me.
> *


need no electrical at the moment


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 16 2007, 10:45 PM~8119100
> *:thumbsup:
> just tryin to get teh word out bro!!  i know its a haul for you guys down there, but if you all are bored that weekend itll be worth your drive!!!
> *


deff keepin in mind. im tired of all the same ole same ole type routine.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

i feel ya man, we are tryin to break the mold around here. everyone stuck in a "lets give to charity" or "we have to ahve a show in a park or in wal marts parking lot" man fuck that!!

i want half naked chicks, pornstars signing autographs, rock bands playin live music, and the fuckin Flynts flyin round on goldplated airplanes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 17 2007, 12:00 AM~8119199
> *i feel ya man, we are tryin to break the mold around here.  everyone stuck in a "lets give to charity" or "we have to ahve a show in a park or in wal marts parking lot"  man fuck that!!
> 
> i want half naked chicks, pornstars signing autographs, rock bands playin live music, and the fuckin Flynts flyin round on goldplated airplanes!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: sounds like i need to rent a u-haul trl and make a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 16 2007, 11:00 PM~8119199
> *i feel ya man, we are tryin to break the mold around here.  everyone stuck in a "lets give to charity" or "we have to ahve a show in a park or in wal marts parking lot"  man fuck that!!
> 
> i want half naked chicks, pornstars signing autographs, rock bands playin live music, and the fuckin Flynts flyin round on goldplated airplanes!!! :biggrin:
> *


now that i can digg



> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 16 2007, 11:21 PM~8119270
> *:worship:  :worship: sounds like i need to rent a u-haul trl and make a road trip :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

lol :biggrin: 

well besides the gold plated airplane shit, all teh rest is happenin, we are sponsoed by Hustler Hollywood and Jimmy Flynt will be there to enjoy teh festivities. Instead of all trophies we are giving away stuff like 50 dollar applebees gifts certificates, and 40 bux lowes g/certificates-that sort of thing, you actually get something for your entry fee instead if a lame trophy that collects dust.

i would much rather a dinner and beer for 2 from outback stakehouse than a "top 25" trophy

give me a pinstriped toilet seat and keep you fuckin dash plaque and t-shirt!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 16 2007, 08:47 PM~8118281
> *Better start saving your pennies so when I get there you can pay me way  :cheesy:
> *


No hoe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got bored surfing the worldwideweb and bought these t-shirts.  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

More rain today


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 16 2007, 09:07 PM~8118370
> *aint showing at LRM, like i mentioned before.. but whoever is down.. i'm bbq'n that sat nite for my bday.
> *


ill be shown but chit always down 4 bbq also :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2007, 07:43 AM~8120499
> *More rain today
> *


yeah it sucks :angry:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damn well this wasent the responce i was expecting. But then again at the same time.. i'm not really suprised.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Jun 17 2007, 10:05 AM~8120561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess u gonna have to come outta pocket homie. sure someone will eventually need some electrical work,but that means you'd be waiting and waiting..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 10:23 AM~8120815
> *
> guess u gonna have to come outta pocket homie. sure someone will eventually need some electrical work,but that means you'd be waiting and waiting..
> *




Thats what i'm thinking..

sucks though.. I'm just use to my club in N.O. where everyone knows how to do something and we help eachother out yaknow? with that being said even people NOT in the club we help out. but yaknow.. 

Houston is something else though..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2007, 09:43 AM~8120499
> *More rain today
> *


x2 :tears:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2007, 12:05 AM~8119462
> *No hoe
> *


 :uh: 

Say fool I made a mix for you :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I got a new lowrider bike today 

20' Street-This is gonna be my new project!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 17 2007, 04:07 PM~8121879
> *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanx.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Just wanted to wish all the fathers a Happy Fathers Day! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Jun 17 2007, 01:45 PM~8121380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SI


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2007, 01:02 PM~8117089
> *Yep, but don't want to risk getting equipment fked up.
> *


buy a enclosed tariler


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man hold up.. one of my honeys came by.. with bottle of rum, and homemade enchilades.. and a gold watch.. i was like "what's all this for?"..she like "well, its fathers day.. and you my future babys daddy" :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 09:52 PM~8123547
> *man hold up..  one of my honeys came by..  with bottle of rum, and homemade enchilades..  and a gold watch..    i was like "what's all this for?"..she like "well, its fathers day.. and you my future babys daddy"  :0
> *


pics or it didnt happen :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2007, 09:54 PM~8123569
> *pics or it didnt happen :cheesy:
> *


well, aint no fancy watch like the one u got got with the bling ferrari kit on it.. hater.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 09:58 PM~8123601
> *well, aint no fancy watch like the one u got got with the bling ferrari kit on it..    hater.
> 
> 
> ...


Lies all lies......... :twak: 

U'r arm is not that small fucker........... :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

KNOWING DANNY.. ITS A LIE..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2007, 10:29 PM~8123787
> *Lies all lies......... :twak:
> 
> U'r arm is not that small fucker........... :buttkick:
> *


didnt say thats me..thats jusdeez..showing off his flea market watch.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 09:52 PM~8123547
> *man hold up..  one of my honeys came by..  with bottle of rum, and homemade enchilades..  and a gold watch..    i was like "what's all this for?"..she like "well, its fathers day.. and you my future babys daddy"  :0
> *


I SEE CHILD SUPPORT COMEIN SOON AFTER :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 18 2007, 12:33 AM~8124610
> *I SEE CHILD SUPPORT COMEIN SOON AFTER :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 17 2007, 09:38 PM~8123417
> *buy a enclosed tariler
> *


would but don't like dj'ing for parties/gatherings/weddings/15's/ anymore. just mix at home to take the stress off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2007, 09:54 PM~8123569
> *pics or it didnt happen :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 06:16 AM~8125467
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 18 2007, 08:02 AM~8125538
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy late fathers day to all the dad's on LIL. hope all yall had a good day with yalls lil ones.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2007, 07:16 AM~8125570
> *happy late fathers day to all the dad's on LIL. hope all yall had a good day with yalls lil ones.
> *


THAT WAS SO YESTERDAY :uh: BUT THANX N E WAYS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2007, 07:16 AM~8125570
> *happy late fathers day to all the dad's on LIL. hope all yall had a good day with yalls lil ones.
> *



thank you


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2007, 08:16 AM~8125570
> *happy late fathers day to all the dad's on LIL. hope all yall had a good day with yalls lil ones.
> *


 :angry: THATS FUCKED UP AT NIGHT YOU BE CALLIN ME DADDY...BUT YOU COULDNT BRING YO ASS BY HERE TO SEE ME YESTERDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2007, 07:47 AM~8125688
> *THAT WAS SO YESTERDAY :uh: BUT THANX N E WAYS
> *


forget you then!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 18 2007, 07:55 AM~8125725
> *thank you
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 18 2007, 07:56 AM~8125728
> *:angry: THATS FUCKED UP AT NIGHT YOU BE CALLIN ME DADDY...BUT YOU COULDNT BRING YO ASS BY HERE TO SEE ME YESTERDAY :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

sorry...i was kinda busy. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2007, 09:13 AM~8125775
> *:roflmao:
> 
> sorry...i was kinda busy. :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


COOL THAT WHAT IM SAY NEXT TIME YOU WANT SUM :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2007, 09:13 AM~8125775
> *:roflmao:
> 
> sorry...i was kinda busy. :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


guess you didn't want the escalade. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 18 2007, 08:16 AM~8125784
> *COOL THAT WHAT IM SAY NEXT TIME YOU WANT SUM :biggrin:
> *


ok. :ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 08:16 AM~8125785
> *guess you didn't want the escalade.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 17 2007, 09:58 PM~8123601
> *well, aint no fancy watch like the one u got got with the bling ferrari kit on it..    hater.
> 
> 
> ...


i dont get it. why you take a pic of one of my watches, then post it here. i dont get it. anyone? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

who?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 18 2007, 08:22 AM~8126073
> *who?
> *


4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: screwstone_tx
NINJAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 18 2007, 10:22 AM~8126073
> *who?
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 18 2007, 10:24 AM~8126080
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: screwstone_tx
> NINJAS
> *


NO


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

agree


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This topic sawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 18 2007, 10:43 AM~8126193
> *This topic sawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssss
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see how much it sucks around here without yours truely..


anywho.. applied for transfer.. had enough of this place..


westside here i come!!  (by westheimer/beltway 8)


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 18 2007, 10:43 AM~8126193
> *This topic sawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssss
> *


so does the NC topic...........opps Ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 18 2007, 11:04 AM~8126730
> *so does the NC topic...........opps Ha ha ha :biggrin:
> *



ok :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup houston..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 18 2007, 12:06 PM~8126743
> *ok :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


just fuckin wit ya :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 11:25 AM~8126477
> *see how much it sucks around here without yours truely..
> anywho.. applied for transfer..  had enough of this place..
> westside here i come!!    (by westheimer/beltway 8)
> *


now your gonna want to come over all the time :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 18 2007, 12:32 PM~8126918
> *now your gonna want to come over all the time :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 18 2007, 11:32 AM~8126918
> *now your gonna want to come over all the time :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 09:46 AM~8126205
> *
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/354433583.html

so you can get started


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 18 2007, 01:36 PM~8127347
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/354433583.html
> 
> so you can get started
> *


Nah, '67 is the year I want.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 09:25 AM~8126477
> *see how much it sucks around here without yours truely..
> anywho.. applied for transfer..  had enough of this place..
> westside here i come!!    (by westheimer/beltway 8)
> *


Now you can take me to lunch. PS - I don't eat at taco trucks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 18 2007, 12:55 PM~8127457
> *Now you can take me to lunch.  PS - I don't eat at taco trucks.
> *


picky....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 18 2007, 11:32 AM~8126918
> *now your gonna want to come over all the time :uh:
> *











heres a visual..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 18 2007, 02:11 PM~8127542
> *picky....
> *


SI


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 11:25 AM~8126477
> *westside here i come!!    (by westheimer/beltway 8)
> *


My old hood.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2007, 03:05 PM~8128217
> *My old hood.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 11:25 AM~8126477
> *see how much it sucks around here without yours truely..
> anywho.. applied for transfer..  had enough of this place..
> westside here i come!!    (by westheimer/beltway 8)
> *


They found out you were h0e'in around on layitlow with the rest of us and put you in timeout?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 03:37 PM~8128440
> *They found out you were h0e'in around on layitlow with the rest of us and put you in timeout?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 18 2007, 04:56 PM~8128553
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


No wonder this topic went dead. He's not around to ruffle peoples feathers. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, *sixty8imp*

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 18 2007, 04:07 PM~8128229
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


You better ask somebody Latina......... :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 18 2007, 12:32 PM~8126918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. they were treating me like the dude with the stapler in "office space".. so figure i better just go.. but keeping internet time down.. dont wanna give em excuse to write me up so i can't transfer.. 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 05:11 PM~8128625
> *No wonder this topic went dead.  He's not around to ruffle peoples feathers.  :biggrin:
> *


ruffle deeezzz nutttzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 05:18 PM~8128663
> *naw..  they were treading me like the dude with the stapler in "office space"..  so figure i better just go..  but keeping internet time down.. dont wanna give em excuse to write me up so i can't transfer..
> *


at least you have 2 cars in case you got to sell one to pay the bills because unemployment don't cut it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. and time warner finally disconnected by broadband.. thanks SLO.. pinche pootoe.. wireless dsl router been sitting in box in my room.. guess now i got reason to finally get around to installing it.. so won't be on this evening either.. 


anywho.. duece..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 05:20 PM~8128681
> *oh.. and time warner finally disconnected by broadband.. thanks SLO.. pinche pootoe..    wireless dsl router been sitting in box in my room.. guess now i got reason to finally get around to installing it..  so won't be on this evening either..
> anywho.. duece..
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2007, 04:22 PM~8128695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she took my dog, took my trailer, disconnected my cable, but i miss her......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 04:20 PM~8128681
> *oh.. and time warner finally disconnected by broadband.. thanks SLO.. pinche pootoe..    wireless dsl router been sitting in box in my room.. guess now i got reason to finally get around to installing it..  so won't be on this evening either..
> anywho.. duece..
> *



:uh: sounds like somethin a girl would say :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 18 2007, 05:27 PM~8128724
> *she took my dog, took my trailer, disconnected my cable, but i miss her......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

So on my way home I found us a spot to eat. There's a Landry's right across the street from my job. :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 18 2007, 06:47 PM~8129157
> *So on my way home I found us a spot to eat.  There's a Landry's right across the street from my job. :yessad:
> *


i dont like seafood,so keep looking


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm back.. got dsl wireless hooked up.  haters


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 18 2007, 05:27 PM~8128724
> *she took my dog, took my trailer, disconnected my cable, but i miss her......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn country music is depressing


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: wat it do H Town


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

orale.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

puro pedo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2007, 05:34 AM~8133069
> *puro pedo
> *



simon que si.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 07:59 PM~8130049
> *i'm back..  got dsl wireless hooked up.  haters
> *


i shal disturb yoiur signal, cable or not i can still fuck with it .


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 04:20 PM~8128681
> *oh.. and time warner finally disconnected by broadband.. thanks SLO.. pinche pootoe..    wireless dsl router been sitting in box in my room.. guess now i got reason to finally get around to installing it..  so won't be on this evening either..
> anywho.. duece..
> *


ha your gonna hate it compared to high speed data (roadrunner) NOTHING is faster NOTHING.

slow ass connection having ***** lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 07:06 AM~8133122
> *i shal disturb yoiur signal, cable or not i can still fuck with it .
> *


you sounding like movie "the cable guy" lol












> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 07:08 AM~8133133
> *ha your gonna hate it compared to high speed data (roadrunner) NOTHING is faster NOTHING.
> 
> slow ass connection having ***** lol
> ...


i've had it before.. didn't have problems in past. and it is faster then cable, i can already notice a difference. you just sucking road runners d1ck, company man


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2007, 06:26 AM~8133174
> *you sounding like movie "the cable guy" lol
> i've had before..  didn't have problems in past.  and it is faster then cable, i can already tell difference.  you just sucking road runners  d1ck, company man
> *



lol y ayou keep thinking that,....ill come back with numbers if you want but NOTHING is faster than cable ....simple .whats thicker a phone cable (cat-V) or a cable TV cable...................thus more infor running through faster.

pendejo. and id care less bout this job....much less push for them. not like ima be here forever.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 18 2007, 06:58 PM~8130039
> *i dont like seafood,so keep looking
> *


I really want to have lunch with you, so I guess I'll tell you the truth. There's a taco truck right next to my work. :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 07:36 AM~8133192
> *lol y ayou keep thinking that,....ill come back with numbers if you want but NOTHING is faster than cable ....simple .whats thicker a phone cable (cat-V) or a cable TV cable...................thus more infor running through faster.
> 
> pendejo. and id care less bout this job....much less push for them. not like ima be here forever.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 06:49 AM~8133220
> *
> *


:yes:


shit be givin me less n less of a headache....i need the software at home.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 08:00 AM~8133244
> *:yes:
> shit be givin me less n less of a headache....i need the software at home.
> *


bring your hd by the house this weekend and i'll hook it up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 07:01 AM~8133247
> *bring your hd by the house this weekend and i'll hook it up.
> *


 :0 

ill be doing that...

ill bring the amps with me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 07:35 AM~8133610
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

STILL LOOKING FOR A GOLD PLATER IN TEXAS!!!!! NEED TO PLATE BIG PARTS....
CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT.........S.O.S!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 08:45 AM~8133666
> *STILL LOOKING FOR A GOLD PLATER IN TEXAS!!!!!  NEED TO PLATE BIG PARTS....
> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT.........S.O.S!!!!!!!!!!
> *


tried bright metals of houston?

and theres A-1 :ugh:


theres some in dallas...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 06:45 AM~8133666
> *STILL LOOKING FOR A GOLD PLATER IN TEXAS!!!!!  NEED TO PLATE BIG PARTS....
> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT.........S.O.S!!!!!!!!!!
> *



How about Ben? He should know, he has all kinds of it on his car..........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WHO'S NEXT?????

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sorry man, inside joke  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 09:45 AM~8133666
> *STILL LOOKING FOR A GOLD PLATER IN TEXAS!!!!!  NEED TO PLATE BIG PARTS....
> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT.........S.O.S!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Visions of Gold? Im not sure if there still in business...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 07:52 AM~8133694
> *tried bright metals of houston?
> 
> and theres A-1 :ugh:
> ...


I CALLED A PLACE IN DALLAS BUT HE ONLY CHROME PLATES....
YOU GOT A NUMBER TO BRIGHT METALS OF HOUSTON??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2007, 08:04 AM~8133770
> *Visions of Gold? Im not sure if there still in business...
> *


VISIONS OF GOLD..THEY IN HOUSTON??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 10:07 AM~8133784
> *I CALLED A PLACE IN DALLAS BUT HE ONLY CHROME PLATES....
> YOU GOT A NUMBER TO BRIGHT METALS OF HOUSTON??
> *


why didn't you just google it? there's several other places that popped up in that link

http://www.thecityofhouston.com/plating/index.html


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 19 2007, 07:56 AM~8133714
> *How about Ben? He should know, he has all kinds of it on his car..........
> *


OKEE DOKEE..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 08:09 AM~8133795
> *why didn't you just google it?  there's several other places that popped up in that link
> 
> http://www.thecityofhouston.com/plating/index.html
> *


THANKS FO THA INFO LATIN..I JUST WANT TO SEE IF SOMEONE WOULD RECOMMEND WHO HAD SOME WORK DONE..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 10:08 AM~8133789
> *VISIONS OF GOLD..THEY IN HOUSTON??
> *


Yeah they used to do all the gold for David Taylor Cadillac. Bid things too, like bumper kits, wire wheels, license plate buckets and grills. I think there in <s>Spring</s>. North Houston :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 10:08 AM~8133789
> *VISIONS OF GOLD..THEY IN HOUSTON??
> *


Address: 424 Hill Rd, Houston, TX 77037 
Phone: (281) 820-6631 
Not sure if this is them but thats all the info I found.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2007, 08:21 AM~8133855
> *Address:   424 Hill Rd, Houston, TX 77037
> Phone: (281) 820-6631
> Not sure if this is them but thats all the info I found.
> *


THX B..  I CALLED THEM  THEY STILL RUNNING


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 10:22 AM~8133863
> *THX B..
> *


No prob...
if thats not them Ill look for a card when I get home


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 19 2007, 07:44 AM~8133211
> *I really want to have lunch with you, so I guess I'll tell you the truth.  There's a taco truck right next to my work. :barf:
> *


NAW.. WE'LL GO SOMEWHERE FANCY.. LIKE OLIVE GARDEN.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2007, 11:28 AM~8134241
> *NAW.. WE'LL GO SOMEWHERE FANCY.. LIKE OLIVE GARDEN.
> *


FANCY? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2007, 10:28 AM~8134241
> *NAW.. WE'LL GO SOMEWHERE FANCY.. LIKE OLIVE GARDEN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2007, 11:28 AM~8134241
> *NAW.. WE'LL GO SOMEWHERE FANCY.. LIKE OLIVE GARDEN.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 09:22 AM~8133863
> *THX B..  I CALLED THEM   THEY STILL RUNNING
> *


Visions of gold does some real good work I would go with them over bright metals but if you want the number I might still have.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2007, 11:28 AM~8134241
> *NAW.. WE'LL GO SOMEWHERE FANCY.. LIKE OLIVE GARDEN.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :barf: If you like frozen chicken over pasta str8 out the microwave :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2007, 09:28 AM~8134241
> *NAW.. WE'LL GO SOMEWHERE FANCY.. LIKE OLIVE GARDEN.
> *


i been there once and never went back, to uppity for me


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 11:18 AM~8134470
> *i been there once and never went back, to uppity for me
> *


yall get that work done yesterday?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 19 2007, 10:21 AM~8134486
> *yall get that work done yesterday?
> *


not all of it, but its gettin there


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 11:22 AM~8134492
> *not all of it, but its gettin there
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard houston LRM show is going to be a B"I"G event is houston ready??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 09:59 AM~8134388
> *Visions of gold does some real good work I would go with them over bright metals but if you want the number I might still have.
> *


im going to try them..thanks fo the info el slo joe... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2007, 11:41 AM~8134585
> *i heard houston LRM show is going to be a B"I"G event is houston ready??
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS was cool people to hang with, everyone of them shook my hand and gave me respect like they had known me for years.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

wassup houstone?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i need a vacation!


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey everyone..how's life treatin ya? Me I'm good just chillin now after 6 mths of training for the ARMY it was pretty cool bad ass...I made it. Just showing ya'll some love since I know I never come around to ya'll and shit but I am still here and I miss yall. stay true and make something of yourselves..love you laterz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OK


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jun 19 2007, 12:24 PM~8134798
> *Hey everyone..how's life treatin ya? Me I'm good just chillin now after 6 mths of training for the ARMY it was pretty cool bad ass...I made it. Just showing ya'll some love since I know I never come around to ya'll and shit but I am still here and I miss yall. stay true and make something of yourselves..love you laterz
> *


congrats!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2007, 01:18 PM~8134772
> *i need a vacation!
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2007, 01:49 PM~8134903
> *x2
> *


<---- off from July 1-8


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 01:56 PM~8134939
> *<---- off from July 1-8
> *


Oct 1-15th :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2007, 02:07 PM~8135006
> *Oct 1-15th :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 02:10 PM~8135028
> *
> *


my line of work wont let me take a summer vacation


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2007, 02:15 PM~8135058
> *my line of work wont let me take a summer vacation
> *


I already took a week off, taking this one to take a trip to the valley hopefully and then one more week during the holidays. Why don't they let you?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 02:19 PM~8135073
> *I already took a week off, taking this one to take a trip to the valley hopefully and then one more week during the holidays.  Why don't they let you?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 19 2007, 02:21 PM~8135086
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's up unemployment line?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 01:25 PM~8135118
> *What's up unemployment line?
> *


that's mralwaysonvacation....... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

must be nice....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 02:25 PM~8135118
> *What's up unemployment line?
> *


:nono: What up homie?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2007, 02:36 PM~8135196
> *must be nice....
> *


 :yes: Lovely.............:bigrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 19 2007, 02:31 PM~8135164
> *that's mralwaysonvacation....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 19 2007, 02:46 PM~8135266
> *
> *


You got a job now?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 02:50 PM~8135295
> *You got a job now?
> *


There is no such thing as a job in my book...........:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 19 2007, 01:26 PM~8135554
> *There is no such thing as a job in my book...........:biggrin:
> *


Don't we all wish dat was true for the rest of us


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2007, 11:18 AM~8134772
> *i need a vacation!
> *


:yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 19 2007, 01:46 PM~8135266
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2007, 12:18 PM~8134772
> *i need a vacation!
> *


i get 25+ days off and paid not counting jury duty..

going on the half of the year and still aint took shit. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 03:44 PM~8136066
> *i get 25+ days off and paid not counting jury duty..
> 
> going on the half of the year and still aint took shit.  :angry:
> *


how long you been working there? do you have to use it or you loose it? or does it roll over?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2007, 04:46 PM~8136083
> *how long you been working there? do you have to use it or you loose it? or does it roll over?
> *


slo owns the cable company didn't you know?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 04:01 PM~8136180
> *slo owns the cable company didn't you know?
> *


no i didnt.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2007, 03:46 PM~8136083
> *how long you been working there? do you have to use it or you loose it? or does it roll over?
> *


ben her 2 yrs it no longer rolls over you automaticaly get that amount of time when your hired after a few years it goes up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2007, 05:06 PM~8136215
> *no i didnt.
> *


not really, he's a pe0n :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2007, 04:13 PM~8136277
> *not really, he's a pe0n  :biggrin:
> *


my names at the bottom of the list  but i can fuck shit up tho :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 19 2007, 12:18 PM~8134470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, he's da pootoe they talkin about on news when they said cumcast


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..had 1st interview, in transfer process.. they talkin 10% pay increase..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2007, 04:24 PM~8136356
> *oh..had 1st interview, in transfer process..    they talkin 10% pay increase..
> *


god i hope that job gets you the fuck off LIL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 05:27 PM~8136375
> *god i hope that job gets you the fuck off LIL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:0 ..ha...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

come support my HLC homies from BAYOU CITY CC..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 05:27 PM~8136375
> *god i hope that job gets you the fuck off LIL
> *


i hope comcast cans yo azz.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 05:54 PM~8136541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dunno about northside cops. hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 19 2007, 05:17 PM~8136659
> *i hope comcast cans yo azz.
> *


good luck with that , my pay went up and got more benefits....

:happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2007, 06:41 PM~8136808
> *good luck with that , my pay went up and got more benefits....
> 
> :happysad:
> *


wow.. congrats.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 19 2007, 05:54 PM~8136541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


10:00 am on a sat chit i hope they still there bout 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

spotted this 70 impala drop top at body shop.. mural on trunk and said something like "aztek paradise".. if someone is fixin it up, they got ways to go.. needs alot of body work.. "more dings then a chinese phone book"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not done yet..
hood and trunk coming soon..










HOUSTON STYLEZ CC


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Houston It's going down again! Booty shakin contest Rockin the house at Emiliano's Sports bar Pasadena! 
NO BULL SHIT , come out drink and have fun! At midnight watch some beautiful ladies Shake that ass for a cash prise!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

spam.. and b/s


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2007, 12:17 AM~8139051
> *spam.. and b/s
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Middle of the week. Come on weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 20 2007, 07:18 AM~8140126
> *Middle of the week. Come on weekend.
> *


x2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuts up htown.......................


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man look what i found....i should have kept it blue  ....but i'm glad i got rid of the 22's :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 07:36 AM~8140334
> * man look what i found....i should have kept it blue   ....but i'm glad i got rid of the 22's  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 08:36 AM~8140334
> * man look what i found....i should have kept it blue   ....but i'm glad i got rid of the 22's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pics of it now?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 07:43 AM~8140364
> *pics of it now?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 06:53 AM~8140405
> *
> 
> *


what happened, did they run out of kandy paint. u forgot to paint the hood


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 08:35 AM~8140608
> *what happened, did they run out of kandy paint. u forgot to paint the hood
> *



i figured i'd paint it white with flake and a blue pearl so i could explain it to people who didn't know better.....got bored with solid colored candy paint jobs...my other lac is candy red....you see....i didn't have to sell one to build another.....this one as you can see was candy blue....tried somethin different....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

instead of spending all that moeny on multiple paint jobs and wheels you should have lifted it,  :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 08:45 AM~8140659
> *instead of spending all that moeny on multiple paint jobs and wheels you should have lifted it,    :uh:
> *



you know....i thought bout that too....but it was a daily driver for a long time....just wanted to put rims and paint and roll it....havin kids took up my lowridin funds, but i'm gettin back on track.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i think the best part is that i build my cars to the way that i like them....not to impress anyone else or get their approval.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well i think the best part is that some people have standards, and im not talking about offset of wheels


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 09:10 AM~8140767
> *well i think the best part is that some people have standards, and im not talking about offset of wheels
> *



a lot of good standards do if you build it just to sell it......doesn't make sense....if you take pride in it, then it would come and go so easily.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 08:12 AM~8140777
> *a lot of good standards do if you build it just to sell it......doesn't make sense....if you take pride in it, then it would come and go so easily.....
> *


what good does worrying about what someone else is doing with their cars do. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

man yall tripping :rofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 20 2007, 08:35 AM~8140608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YOU TELL ME!!!........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shit it looks like they ran out of kandy, i know its a long drive to get some paint they probably dont have paint supply stores out there in cut and shoot texas or wherever u live :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 09:20 AM~8140832
> *shit it looks like they ran out of kandy, i know its a long drive to get some paint they probably dont have paint supply stores out there in cut and shoot texas or wherever u live  :biggrin:
> *


what good does worrying about what someone else is doing with their cars do. 

if you must know....both my cars were painted candy LOCALLY.....didn't have to go cross country to get it sprayed.....next paint job will be done by sic.....nuff said??

sounds like you contradicting yourself homie.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 08:23 AM~8140850
> *what good does worrying about what someone else is doing with their cars do.
> 
> if you must know....both my cars were painted candy LOCALLY.....didn't have to go cross country to get it sprayed.....next paint job will be done by sic.....nuff said??
> ...


says who.. im not paintiing that bucket...












j/p , dont hit me..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok since u like to quote me here u go

the big wheel thing was a fad for me i guess....sold them then put the blue 22's on it.....then got my mind right and put my d's back on.....nothin bigger than 14's will go "-----on this lac as long as i own it-----"



sounds like maybe u might wanna sell it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 09:20 AM~8140832
> *shit it looks like they ran out of kandy, i know its a long drive to get some paint they probably dont have paint supply stores out there in cut and shoot texas or wherever u live  :biggrin:
> *


this nikka said cut and shoot...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 20 2007, 09:27 AM~8140870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will if i have to.....you know....if something bad were to happen....but i don't HAVE to sell it to work on another ride......if i would have taken all the money i put into this lac, my red lac would have been done long ago....but i put that one aside for my son.....one day we will show side by side......that's my goal......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EX214GIRL, lone star, mac2lac
:wave:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 20 2007, 04:18 AM~8140126
> *Middle of the week. Come on weekend.
> *


Lol, every wendsday at the bar sweetheart! Drive by the bar, Its on our sign outside!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol frito arent u supposed to be working


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 20 2007, 10:38 AM~8140937
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: EX214GIRL, lone star, mac2lac
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 09:41 AM~8140966
> *lol frito arent u supposed to be working
> *


foo i get like 50 days vacation time, plus paid :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this topic is a trip! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 08:44 AM~8140982
> *this topic is a trip! :roflmao:
> *


macdaddy knows im just fuckin with him. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 09:47 AM~8141001
> *macdaddy knows im just fuckin with him.  :uh:
> *



it's all good.....we just fkn around.....takes a lot to get to me.....not hatin....motivatin.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 09:47 AM~8141001
> *macdaddy knows im just fuckin with him.  :uh:
> *


ok.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 09:47 AM~8141001
> *macdaddy knows im just fuckin with him.  :uh:
> *


***** ALL YOU DO IS TALK SHIT :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2007, 10:00 AM~8141081
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: WHO YOU LOOKIN AT?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2007, 08:59 AM~8141074
> ****** ALL YOU DO IS TALK SHIT :twak:
> *


i thought thats what the internet is for :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jun 20 2007, 09:40 AM~8140953
> *Lol, every wendsday at the bar sweetheart! Drive by the bar, Its on our sign outside!
> *


say wha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 20 2007, 11:11 AM~8141147
> *say wha
> *


ask her if she's hot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 08:36 AM~8140334
> * man look what i found....i should have kept it blue   ....but i'm glad i got rid of the 22's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


didnt u get blue spoke 20" chinaz after that.. when they supposidly "cost alot"



> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 20 2007, 10:16 AM~8140801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if neither one of ya'll down to box.. ya'll both some pussies..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2007, 11:06 AM~8141118
> *:uh: WHO YOU LOOKIN AT?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

should i leak a pic of Firme's new lac.........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 20 2007, 10:24 AM~8141221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


22's puto....get it right.....

if you that sensitive that you can't bullshit...then you need to keep your bitch ass on the porch and just watch..... :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2007, 10:56 AM~8141398
> *should i leak a pic of Firme's new lac.........
> *



those pics are as rare as danny gettin ass..... :biggrin: 

pics or it didn't happen....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 10:24 AM~8141221
> *ask her if she's hot
> *


Ill ask goodtimer. He might already know.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boring.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 11:02 AM~8141434
> *those pics are as rare as danny gettin ass..... :biggrin:
> 
> pics or it didn't happen....
> *


1 sec lemme find out which i wanna show lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo everyone


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2007, 12:05 PM~8141450
> *1 sec lemme find out which i wanna show lol
> *


nga you acting like you are part of the FBI or some shit, just post them all up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 11:17 AM~8141515
> *nga you acting like you are part of the FBI or some shit, just post them all up
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2007, 12:19 PM~8141526
> *:scrutinize:
> *


is that your new ride or do you still got the silverado?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 11:22 AM~8141544
> *is that your new ride or do you still got the silverado?
> *


members ride....i still got the silverado...and the yellow cutty conv.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2007, 12:23 PM~8141555
> *members ride....i still got the silverado...and the yellow cutty conv.
> *


forgot you bought that one, post pics of it. don't think i've seen it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2007, 10:16 AM~8141511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ciprianos..??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 11:24 AM~8141221
> *ask her if she's hot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That's Sixty8imp job.............. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2007, 12:16 PM~8141511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lambo doors on a lac................ :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 20 2007, 12:49 PM~8141683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 12:52 PM~8141696
> *:uh:
> *


Sold that car b4 I moved to Houston back in Dec. 2004. Then pick up the Ls......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 20 2007, 01:09 PM~8141765
> *Sold that car b4 I moved to Houston back in Dec. 2004. Then pick up the Ls......
> *


i thought ppl stopped flippin hoods back in 96? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 11:28 AM~8141581
> *forgot you bought that one, post pics of it.  don't think i've seen it.
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS THINKIN.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2007, 01:21 PM~8141818
> *i thought ppl stopped flippin hoods back in 96? :0  :cheesy:
> *


Just as i thought ppl wasn't afraid 2 cut their le cab........ :cheesy: :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 20 2007, 12:43 PM~8141930
> *Just as i thought ppl wasn't afraid 2 cut their le cab........ :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 20 2007, 01:43 PM~8141930
> *Just as i thought ppl wasn't afraid 2 cut their le cab........ :cheesy:  :0
> *


and away we go :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2007, 12:21 PM~8141818
> *i thought ppl stopped flippin hoods back in 96? :0  :cheesy:
> *



dammit...and i was gonna flip my hood and trunk......shit... :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:edit:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2007, 12:47 PM~8141954
> *oh and by the way, the car is sold.....
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 01:49 PM~8141963
> *:0
> *


which one?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2007, 01:44 PM~8141936
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2007, 01:46 PM~8141944
> *and away we go :uh:
> *


fly pelican fly.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2007, 10:16 AM~8141511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 01:56 PM~8141993
> *which one?
> *


yeah that one :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2007, 02:14 PM~8142117
> *yeah that one :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 12:15 PM~8142121
> *:0
> *


post whore


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2007, 09:59 AM~8141074
> ****** ALL YOU DO IS TALK SHIT :twak:
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 02:54 PM~8142344
> *x1000000000000000000000000000000.
> *


:uh:




































:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 12:54 PM~8142344
> *x1000000000000000000000000000000.
> *


keep it up.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 12:54 PM~8142344
> *x1000000000000000000000000000000.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2007, 01:58 PM~8142373
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: 

whats up brian?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 01:58 PM~8142376
> *keep it up.
> *


i thought that was your job? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 01:10 PM~8142450
> *:tongue:
> 
> whats up brian?
> *


f u then hny for not saying hi to me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 20 2007, 02:01 PM~8142390
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave: whats up loco! how are things in AZ?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 20 2007, 02:11 PM~8142460
> *f u then hny for not saying hi to me
> *


i did say hi fker! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 03:10 PM~8142450
> *:tongue:
> 
> whats up brian?
> *


poplock~n~dropit! :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2007, 03:13 PM~8142479
> *poplock~n~dropit! :cheesy:
> *


You listen to rap music to much........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2007, 02:13 PM~8142479
> *poplock~n~dropit! :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 20 2007, 01:11 PM~8142465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry. :0 
uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 20 2007, 02:30 PM~8142574
> *HOT AS HELL.
> sorry.  :0
> uffin:
> *


shit...you should come to houston! then you'll see how hot is!

youre forgiven. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 02:50 PM~8142679
> *shit...you should come to houston! then you'll see how hot is!
> 
> youre forgiven. :biggrin:
> *



sounds like advertising to me...... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 03:50 PM~8142679
> *shit...you should come to houston! then you'll see how hot is!
> 
> youre forgiven. :biggrin:
> *


it's not that hot, office job got you spoiled.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 01:11 PM~8142457
> *i thought that was your job? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 03:50 PM~8142679
> *shit...you should come to houston! then you'll see how hot is!
> 
> youre forgiven. :biggrin:
> *


hot and humid


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 02:53 PM~8142695
> *sounds like advertising to me...... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 02:53 PM~8142698
> *it's not that hot, office job got you spoiled.
> *


:uh: fool im running around the shop as much as i am in the office most days.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 04:10 PM~8142802
> *:uh: fool im running around the shop as much as i am in the office most days.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2007, 03:01 PM~8142751
> *hot and humid
> *


:yes: :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 04:12 PM~8142811
> *:yes: :wave:
> *


  I actually worked today! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2007, 03:11 PM~8142806
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!
> *


you want pics of me runnin round the shop??? next time im in there ill have one of our shop guys snap a pic for you. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 04:14 PM~8142816
> *you want pics of me runnin round the shop??? next time im in there ill have one of our shop guys snap a pic for you. :ugh:
> *


 In slow mo. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2007, 04:15 PM~8142827
> *In slow mo.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2007, 04:15 PM~8142827
> *In slow mo.  :biggrin:
> *


and water mist all over :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2007, 03:00 PM~8142743
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2007, 03:15 PM~8142827
> *In slow mo.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2007, 03:18 PM~8142845
> *and water mist all over  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2007, 02:18 PM~8142845
> *and water mist all over  :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 20 2007, 01:50 PM~8142679
> *shit...you should come to houston! then you'll see how hot is!
> 
> youre forgiven. :biggrin:
> *


or do you mean how hot you'll make it for me
when i'm in houston?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 20 2007, 07:08 PM~8144175
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

westcott this sat nite


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 20 2007, 10:19 PM~8145204
> *westcott this sat nite
> *


what it do there....


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 20 2007, 09:19 PM~8145204
> *westcott this sat nite
> *


i might fall in there :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

maybe me too


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just stoppin by to show some love to ya!!! Have a good one!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 20 2007, 02:53 PM~8142695
> *sounds like advertising to me...... :0
> *


 :yes: SPAM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 06:33 AM~8146492
> *ok
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 21 2007, 07:40 AM~8146513
> *x2
> *


Saturday evening, bring the computer to install software.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 20 2007, 11:19 PM~8145204
> *westcott this sat nite
> *


Arkansas sat night? :biggrin: Gotta long weekend ahead


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 21 2007, 07:54 AM~8146563
> *Arkansas sat night? :biggrin: Gotta long weekend ahead
> *


Dang fool you ought to be a trucker rubber duckie since you're always on the convoy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 21 2007, 08:03 AM~8146585
> *que que?
> *


/\/\/\/\
shhkkk....breaker 1-9 breaker 1-9 we got a lizard that just showed up.... over... shhkk...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 06:41 AM~8146515
> *Saturday evening, bring the computer to install software.
> *



round what time.. i have car club meeting at 8


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 21 2007, 08:16 AM~8146628
> *round what time.. i have car club meeting at 8
> *


puta madre, then sunday around noon :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 07:19 AM~8146639
> *puta madre, then sunday around noon  :uh:
> *


i can on sat..round what time....7-8ish cool


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 07:55 AM~8146568
> *Dang fool you ought to be a trucker rubber duckie since you're always on the convoy
> *


PM sent :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 21 2007, 08:30 AM~8146664
> *PM sent :cheesy:
> *


Saw it man, good find.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 08:38 AM~8146686
> *Saw it man, good find.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 21 2007, 08:21 AM~8146642
> *i can on sat..round what time....7-8ish cool
> *


Between 4-7pm.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 10:47 AM~8147178
> *Between 4-7pm.
> 
> 
> ...


but wut it dew


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 09:47 AM~8147178
> *Between 4-7pm.
> 
> 
> ...


:0

I will be there with them thangs. Give you call when I'm on my way.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 10:23 AM~8147353
> *but wut it dew
> *


If you don't know done fuck with it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 21 2007, 11:26 AM~8147370
> *If you don't know done fuck with it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 09:27 AM~8147384
> *:uh:
> *


sup *****.. who was that chick that called me from ya fone.?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 11:34 AM~8147420
> *sup *****.. who was that chick that called me from ya fone.?
> *


which one. there were two. one was like 5'4" with some 38dd's.. she so off balance, she gotta walk slow. lol we was gettin wasted.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 09:38 AM~8147443
> *which one. there were two.  one was like 5'4" with some 38dd's..  she so off balance, she gotta walk slow.  lol  we was gettin wasted.
> *


she did sound good tho.. u should invited a nuggah..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 11:41 AM~8147454
> *she did sound good tho.. u should invited a nuggah..
> *


aint that why she called you? she said she liked "da brothaz".. what happen when u talked to her?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 09:42 AM~8147461
> *aint that why she called you?  she said she liked "da brothaz"..    what happen when u talked to her?
> *


bitch.. i was in webster... she said sum shit about her focuz, and soem shit about painting.. half the time she was laughing... whuts her number *****..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 11:44 AM~8147468
> *bitch.. i was in webster... she said sum shit about her focuz, and soem shit about painting.. half the time she was laughing... whuts her number *****..
> *


don't have her #.. her man would trip on her if i called, and prolly beat her down.. her other friend gonna be over tonight. i'll see what i can do.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 09:45 AM~8147481
> *don't have her #..    her man would trip on her if i called, and prolly beat her down..  her other friend gonna be over tonight.  i'll see what i can do.
> *


coo coo.. yea make that other bitch come over again too.. gotta warn me about these things..i was bored ass fuck with that webster chick.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 11:47 AM~8147493
> *coo coo.. yea make that other bitch come over again too.. gotta warn me about these things..i was bored ass fuck with that webster chick.
> *


webster huh? name? might know her. lol..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 09:49 AM~8147513
> *webster huh?  name? might know her.  lol..
> *


ye,mandi, and u dont know her.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ohhhhhhhh.. i remember what i said.. i told her "give my homie darkness some azz..and he'll probably candy paint your focus" (i was drunk.. its coming back to me slow)
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 11:50 AM~8147520
> *ye,mandi, and u dont know her.
> *


stay right be the bridge near hwy 3? like in that first hood on left? yeah, i hit it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 09:50 AM~8147528
> *ohhhhhhhh.. i remember what i said.. i told her "give my homie darkness some azz..and he'll probably candy paint your focus"  (i was drunk.. its coming back to me slow)
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


aww that why she brought her car up.. she started iving me details and shit.. engine size,rims,etc..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 11:52 AM~8147541
> *aww that why she brought her car up.. she started iving me details and shit.. engine size,rims,etc..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

retards..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just make her promises to get some azz.. then stop talkin to her. thats how i always play it.. "yeah, i'll take you there." and "sure we'll do that".. tell em what they wanna hear to drop them chonies, if they even wearing any, namean.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh, i already know what to do.. but let me get to work, i got deadines..
laters loco


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

PM a *****.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 11:23 AM~8147353
> *but wut it dew
> *


It gets built.  


















Offshore drilling rig equipment


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

our steel is better.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2007, 01:09 PM~8147963
> *our steel is better.
> *


LMFAO! Steel is steel as long as it's American made. How long have you been in the industry? Thank you come again


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 12:20 PM~8147998
> *LMFAO!  Steel is steel as long as it's American made.  How long have you been in the industry?  Thank you come again
> *


wrong but ok. and it doesnt matter how long ive been in the industry grandpa.  LOL


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 09:57 AM~8147570
> *just make her promises to get some azz..    then stop talkin to her.    thats how i always play it..  "yeah, i'll take you there." and "sure we'll do that"..  tell em what they wanna hear to drop them chonies, if they even wearing any, namean.
> *


You're so bad :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2007, 01:29 PM~8148051
> *wrong but ok. and it doesnt matter how long ive been in the industry grandpa.   LOL
> *


This nga, i'll let you tell it. Don't need to Jones VS Jones with a rookie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 12:31 PM~8148063
> *This nga, i'll let you tell it.  Don't need to Jones VS Jones with a rookie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2007, 01:57 PM~8148223
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 21 2007, 02:02 PM~8148275
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 01:03 PM~8148283
> *:uh:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 21 2007, 02:04 PM~8148293
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

CAGADA CLIKA X3.1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 21 2007, 02:05 PM~8148310
> *CAGADA CLIKA X3.1
> *


f0 L!f3


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

--------------
BLANK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 01:20 PM~8147998
> *LMFAO!  Steel is steel as long as it's American made.  How long have you been in the industry?  Thank you come again
> *


nope!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 21 2007, 02:03 PM~8148699
> *nope!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 21 2007, 03:03 PM~8148699
> *nope!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL don't you use hotmops?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2007, 03:30 PM~8148867
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You went from a secretary to an Executive at that company and an expert on steel? What college/university did you graduate from? Hook a miggah up, I might want a career change. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Did u guys ever find richmond ave????

Que onda latin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 02:47 PM~8148971
> *You went from a secretary to an Executive at that company and an expert on steel?  What college/university did you graduate from?  Hook a miggah up, I might want a career change.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


get your facts right before you try to put someone on blast. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2007, 03:49 PM~8148985
> *get your facts right before you try to put someone on blast. :roflmao:
> *


There is a good reason our company dropped your supply of steel from where you work. Go figure.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 02:51 PM~8148997
> *There is a good reason our company dropped your supply of steel from where you work.  Go figure.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

youre fkin hilarious gabriel...really you are.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 01:11 PM~8148350
> *f0 L!f3
> *


OFFICIAL TATTED MEMBER???????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 21 2007, 03:54 PM~8149017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> youre fkin hilarious gabriel...really you are.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 02:47 PM~8148971
> *You went from a secretary to an Executive at that company and an expert on steel?  What college/university did you graduate from?  Hook a miggah up, I might want a career change.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chainofcommand/educationowned... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> Did u guys ever find richmond ave????
> 
> 
> 4730 pages later..........and still no richmond ave....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 21 2007, 03:59 PM~8149054
> *OFFICIAL TATTED MEMBER???????
> *


Ya lo sabes  

What's going on out there in the country? Was going to look at a regal down your way but the ******* backed out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 21 2007, 03:00 PM~8149073
> *chainofcommand/educationowned... :0
> *


far from it but ok. whatever makes ppl have a laugh here and there. im all for it. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> > Did u guys ever find richmond ave????
> > 4730 pages later..........and still no richmond ave....
> 
> 
> fuck Richmond..I want 75th Mason Park back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jun 21 2007, 04:01 PM~8149080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might as well kiss cruising goodbye. Big crackdown in the works for ricers and lowriders. Next best thing is chill spots.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 21 2007, 04:03 PM~8149093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that shit, Memorial Park '89-'92.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 21 2007, 03:02 PM~8149091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no te nojes mija.....it's all in fun..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 21 2007, 04:06 PM~8149122
> *i missed out on a clean one....dude ended up selling it for $500....hear it's really clean and interior is spotless.....runs and drives good..... :angry:
> *


This one wasn't in top shape. Was in need of a new vinyl top. Just looking to flip it. I'm satisfied with the one I currently got and the other coming from Dallas soon.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 02:05 PM~8149114
> *It's all cool kneegrow, you know I'm fkn with you my college edumakated friend.  :biggrin:
> Fuck that shit, Memorial Park '89-'92.
> *


 :thumbsdown: damn only 4 yrs...93-99 6yrs for Mason..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 21 2007, 03:06 PM~8149122
> *no te nojes mija.....it's all in fun..... :biggrin:
> *


always. its just the internet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2007, 04:09 PM~8149136
> *:thumbsdown: damn only 4 yrs...93-99 6yrs for Mason..
> *


went to mason a few times, too mojo for me. Memorial park was the chill spot for mainly lowriders and Zazz club crowd. Nice place to kick it and not worry about hardheads from el barrio.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 21 2007, 01:09 PM~8147963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 04:18 PM~8149192
> *:uh:
> :0
> :biggrin:
> ...


get off the net before they can you! git! git!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol.. had interview for new gig last nite.. went fine.. think everything gonna go smooth.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 04:20 PM~8149203
> *lol..  had interview for new gig last nite.. went fine..  think everything gonna go smooth.
> *


  congrats


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

You might as well kiss cruising goodbye. Big crackdown in the works for ricers and lowriders. Next best thing is chill spots.
[/quote]


How so? what are they looking for? and what are they giving tickets for?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 21 2007, 04:21 PM~8149214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


northside on fire right now, southwest going to get hit this weekend. Pasadena putting checkpoints off pasadena blvd & austin.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 03:20 PM~8149203
> *lol..  had interview for new gig last nite.. went fine..  think everything gonna go smooth.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This has been on sale for a while in craigslist. Must be something pretty bad about that car to where homeboy can't sell it.

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/356732594.html


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 03:20 PM~8149203
> *lol..  had interview for new gig last nite.. went fine..  think everything gonna go smooth.
> *


  good luck homie....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry8149415

LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jun 21 2007, 04:03 PM~8149102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man said checkpoints.. i better clean my gat.. never know what gonna go down.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2007, 02:48 PM~8149419
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry8149415
> 
> LOL
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Sharing a story. I went out with my girl friends tonight and this KING OF SALSA ask me to dance. He thought he was all that, but NOT. Anyway for those that know me I drink and my mouth turns bad. :biggrin: As we were dancing he wanted to show off and I'm not that great at dancing Salsa. He yanked my arm and said let me lead. I looked at him and said with a loud voice, then Lead motha fucka. All night long my friends keep saying lead motha fucka. I feel a headache coming on. :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she said KING OF SALSA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 09:59 PM~8151333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ghost flames?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone wana go check out my bro play this weekend HOLLA , just swing by n scope it out and knock down a few cold ones. 

punk show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2007, 09:09 PM~8151843
> *:0  ghost flames?
> *


not ghost.. just regualar flames.. customer wanted it like that..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2007, 12:02 AM~8152267
> *not ghost.. just regualar flames.. customer wanted it like that..
> *


was talkin about the airbrush work inside the flames.


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

orale


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

TGIF! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2007, 08:57 AM~8153573
> *TGIF! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

really?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 07:16 AM~8153674
> *no
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

guwhat?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 22 2007, 08:20 AM~8153689
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 07:29 AM~8153737
> *
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 22 2007, 08:30 AM~8153742
> *
> *


ass hole 



:rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 08:37 AM~8153791
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 22 2007, 08:39 AM~8153799
> *uffin:
> *


no smoking in lowrider general


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mods delete this topic


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

JUST GOT EM IN WEDNESDAY... WHAT YALL THINK????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 09:40 AM~8153805
> *no smoking in lowrider general
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 09:42 AM~8153819
> *JUST GOT EM IN WEDNESDAY... WHAT YALL THINK????
> 
> 
> ...


thats not even Pasadena :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 09:42 AM~8153819
> *JUST GOT EM IN WEDNESDAY... WHAT YALL THINK????
> 
> 
> ...


You moved out of your dads house?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 08:42 AM~8153819
> *JUST GOT EM IN WEDNESDAY... WHAT YALL THINK????
> 
> *


damn you can see the splice alot from this angle


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 08:46 AM~8153853
> *You moved out of your dads house?
> *


THATS AT MY PAINTERS HOUSE.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 08:47 AM~8153857
> *damn you can see the splice alot from this angle
> *


WHAT SPLICE????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 08:50 AM~8153875
> *WHAT SPLICE????
> *


from the moulding, never saw it before...was that how you bought it...?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 07:37 AM~8153789
> *ass hole
> :rofl:
> *


 :no:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 08:54 AM~8153889
> *from the moulding, never saw it before...was that how you bought it...?
> *


THATS A REFLECTION FROM THE CONCRETE. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 09:00 AM~8153929
> *THATS A REFLECTION FROM THE CONCRETE. :uh:
> *


thank god


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 08:00 AM~8153929
> *THATS A REFLECTION FROM THE CONCRETE. :uh:
> *


what size your spokes...i want some for my cts...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2007, 09:04 AM~8153968
> *what size your spokes...i want some for my cts...
> *


TWENTY-FOES :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 08:06 AM~8153983
> *TWENTY-FOES :biggrin:
> *


4 inches to big fo me my nig... :nicoderm: look clean..homie


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 09:06 AM~8153983
> *TWENTY-FOES :biggrin:
> *


YEAH RIGHT FUCK THAT SHIT MY CAPRICE IS A LOLO.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 08:09 AM~8154007
> *YEAH RIGHT FUCK THAT SHIT MY CAPRICE IS A LOLO.
> 
> 
> ...


looks better...i see them chrome undies..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2007, 09:04 AM~8153968
> *what size your spokes...i want some for my cts...
> *


put 13s


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 08:12 AM~8154042
> *put 13s
> *


they day i put anything smaller then 20's on my cts ..is the day i burn it to the ground.... :uh: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2007, 09:11 AM~8154030
> *looks better...i see them chrome undies..
> *


THESE CHROME UNDIES??? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 10:09 AM~8154007
> *YEAH RIGHT FUCK THAT SHIT MY CAPRICE IS A LOLO.
> 
> 
> ...


like your calzones :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2007, 09:15 AM~8154063
> *they day i put anything smaller then 20's on my cts ..is the day i burn it to the ground....  :uh:  :biggrin: j/k
> *



bbbbut but we lowridin up in here :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 09:09 AM~8154007
> *YEAH RIGHT FUCK THAT SHIT MY CAPRICE IS A LOLO.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 22 2007, 09:29 AM~8154178
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 08:17 AM~8154086
> *THESE CHROME UNDIES??? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 22 2007, 09:46 AM~8154279
> *:biggrin:
> *


back to the bikes section.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2007, 03:10 AM~8153173
> *was talkin about the airbrush work inside the flames.
> *


oh yea.. i actually pulled out the airbrush,, been a while since i used it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*SPAM!!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2007, 10:52 AM~8154326
> *SPAM!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you all celebrating a movie? LOL! What's the dress code? LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2007, 09:52 AM~8154326
> *SPAM!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 20 2007, 12:23 PM~8141555
> *members ride....i still got the silverado...and the yellow cutty conv.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!

post them up loco. never seen the ride.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 09:58 AM~8154371
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> post them up loco.  never seen the ride.
> *


go look at my myspace ******


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2007, 11:04 AM~8154407
> *go look at my myspace ******
> *


link?

found it, who's was it before?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

peewee


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 10:05 AM~8154408
> *link?
> 
> found it, who's was it before?
> *


the one that came out on rasslin


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

almost lunch time, fok this sheet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 11:24 AM~8154561
> *the one that came out on rasslin
> *


I read that on his myspace.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 10:24 AM~8154561
> *the one that came out on rasslin
> *



from what i hear, the interior is now a rasslin ring.....cage pops out the trunk for the cage matches...... :0 

but you didn't hear that from me.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 11:30 AM~8154611
> *from what i hear, the interior is now a rasslin ring.....cage pops out the trunk for the cage matches...... :0
> 
> but you didn't hear that from me.....
> *


http://www.chisme.com/forums/


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 08:18 AM~8154094
> *bbbbut but we lowridin up in here :ugh:
> *


i know i was using a old school quote... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 09:30 AM~8154611
> *from what i hear, the interior is now a rasslin ring.....cage pops out the trunk for the cage matches...... :0
> 
> but you didn't hear that from me.....
> *


also heard it gots a big bird mural.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2007, 10:35 AM~8154648
> *i know i was using a old school quote... :biggrin:
> *



lol i recognized it !!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 10:30 AM~8154611
> *from what i hear, the interior is now a rasslin ring.....cage pops out the trunk for the cage matches...... :0
> 
> but you didn't hear that from me.....
> *



sity8Gimp using mac2lac name...wtf


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2007, 08:52 AM~8154326
> *SPAM!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


our yall showing the movie that night?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2007, 11:36 AM~8154654
> *also heard it gots a big bird mural.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2007, 10:39 AM~8154674
> *our yall showing the movie that night?
> *


its transformers not starwars....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 11:43 AM~8154703
> *its transformers not starwars....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2007, 10:39 AM~8154674
> *our yall showing the movie that night?
> *


he goofy who was it that had the honda in DREAMS with the transformer mural..?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 09:48 AM~8154742
> *he goofy who was it that had the honda in DREAMS with the transformer mural..?
> *


He from La porte ...Gaberial..I think ...hes long gone ...  i havent seen that ride since 05...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 09:41 AM~8154693
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 09:43 AM~8154703
> *its transformers not starwars....
> *


 :angry: ...fuckin hater...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jun 22 2007, 10:53 AM~8154780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know it :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 22 2007, 08:57 AM~8153573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think u need to put the pipe down.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 10:24 AM~8154561
> *the one that came out on rasslin
> *


somebody say rasslin?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 09:42 AM~8153819
> *JUST GOT EM IN WEDNESDAY... WHAT YALL THINK????
> 
> 
> ...


damn darkness ***** hated yo paintjob so much he quit lowriding and went to donks :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 22 2007, 10:02 AM~8154838
> *somebody say rasslin?
> 
> 
> ...


I think Latin should rassle jusdeez


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 11:43 AM~8154703
> *its transformers not starwars....
> *


he'll still show up dressed as storm trooper


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 11:48 AM~8154742
> *he goofy who was it that had the honda in DREAMS with the transformer mural..?
> *


deeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2007, 10:05 AM~8154871
> *he'll still show up dressed as storm trooper
> *


weak :uh: .....wuts up slut


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man hold up.. i stopped at a gas station over here in 5th ward during lunch.. and saw dvd's for sale.. said "crack headz gone wild vol.4" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2007, 11:13 AM~8154917
> *man hold up.. i stopped at a gas station over here in 5th ward during lunch..  and saw dvd's for sale.. said "crack headz gone wild vol.4"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how much shipped?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fok thiz shit ... im off to galveston, see you fokers after lunch if that,......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 12:17 PM~8154934
> *how much shipped?
> *


dunno..but imma go buy one and make copies and give away for friends bdays, xmas, anniversarys..etc etc


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jun 22 2007, 10:04 AM~8154861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your late.. thats so last year..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 22 2007, 12:04 PM~8154863
> *I think Latin should rassle jusdeez
> 
> 
> ...


I'll rastle him for them Watch Titles


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2007, 11:01 AM~8154832
> *HUWC
> think u need to put the pipe down.
> *


THINK YOU NEED TO GET MY PIPE OUT YOUR MOUTH. LOOKIN LIKE.....:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 12:55 PM~8155157
> *THINK YOU NEED TO GET MY PIPE OUT YOUR MOUTH. LOOKIN LIKE.....:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim whast the deal man u went and knocked off a new escalade and a ***** cell phone is turned off, instant classic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

tried to call that fool earlier for some parts and thought the same thing


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 22 2007, 10:41 AM~8154693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

man......i trip out when i see the balla with the big rides that cost more than their houses down here.....livin in a damn shack with a candy painted ride..... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 01:02 PM~8155199
> *man......i trip out when i see the balla with the big rides that cost more than their houses down here.....livin in a damn shack with a candy painted ride..... :uh:
> *


Can't forget the ones that live with their parents but front like ballers on top of the world.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 01:12 PM~8155248
> *Can't forget the ones that live with their parents but front like ballers on top of the world.
> *


aint that the truth!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 12:12 PM~8155248
> *Can't forget the ones that live with their parents but front like ballers on top of the world.
> *


BBBBAAALLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

word... or the dudes who claim to be gangsta.. livin in a country club somewhere..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 11:12 AM~8155248
> *Can't forget the ones that live with their parents but front like ballers on top of the world.
> *


i know a few vatos like that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 01:15 PM~8155268
> *BBBBAAALLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> *


LOL I was just saying in general. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 12:12 PM~8155248
> *Can't forget the ones that live with their parents but front like ballers on top of the world.
> *



if that's not REAL TALK then i don't know what is.....

who can't put money in a ride if they have no kids to support or bills to pay..... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 11:20 AM~8155299
> *if that's not REAL TALK then i don't know what is.....
> 
> who can't put money in a ride if they have no kids to support or bills to pay..... :uh:
> *


i can, i dont have kids :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 12:20 PM~8155297
> *LOL I was just saying in general.  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YO NO SOY GENERAL, SOY CAPITAN SOY CAPITAN SOY CAPITAN :loco: =ME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2007, 01:22 PM~8155315
> *YO NO SOY GENERAL, SOY CAPITAN SOY CAPITAN SOY CAPITAN :loco: =ME
> *


para bailar la bamba
soy capitan soy capitan
bamba bamba
baaamba bammba :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 22 2007, 01:16 PM~8155274
> *i know a few vatos like that
> *


me too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 01:23 PM~8155327
> *para bailar la bamba
> soy capitan soy capitan
> bamba bamba
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 22 2007, 01:16 PM~8155272
> *word...  or the dudes who claim to be gangsta..  livin in a country club somewhere..
> *


Go up to the downtown clubs, you'll find them left and right along with the "ballers" that live with mommy and pappy


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 01:23 PM~8155327
> *para bailar la bamba
> soy capitan soy capitan
> bamba bamba
> ...


:twak:

Sing it on the plane


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 22 2007, 01:27 PM~8155355
> *:twak:
> 
> Sing it on the plane
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2007, 12:21 PM~8155306
> *i can, i dont have kids  :biggrin:
> *



but you got your own place now right?? i'm talkin bout fools that live at home and build a car and act all big shit like they did something spectacular.....who the fk can't do that...... :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jun 22 2007, 12:04 PM~8154863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE TITLE BELTS FOR MIDGETS. I WON THEM FROM DEATH DEALER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 22 2007, 01:30 PM~8155373
> *BRING IT ON!!!!!!
> 
> THOSE ARE TITLE BELTS FOR MIDGETS.  I WON THEM FROM DEATH DEALER
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn death dealer always gets clowned on about that. lmfao!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 12:26 PM~8155346
> *Go up to the downtown clubs, you'll find them left and right along with the "ballers" that live with mommy and pappy
> *



Nahh i cant get into clubs downtown.. i am not into lines, then 30 dollar covers, then 12 dollar drinks.. then havin fools mean muggin you all nite.... nahh thats ok.. i'll get tore up at my house and groove out to some soul music yadig?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 01:32 PM~8155382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> damn death dealer always gets clowned on about that.  lmfao!
> *


DONT WORRY. HE CANT RESPOND. CANT REACH THE KEYBOARD.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jun 22 2007, 01:33 PM~8155390
> *Nahh i cant get into clubs downtown..  i am not into lines, then 30 dollar covers, then 12 dollar drinks.. then havin fools mean muggin you all nite....  nahh thats ok..  i'll get tore up at my house and groove out to some soul music yadig?
> *


Been a couple years since I hit a club downtown. Didn't impress me with these fools trying to impress each other. Not too mention they all play basically the same thing = rap and reggeton


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 11:20 AM~8155299
> *if that's not REAL TALK then i don't know what is.....
> 
> who can't put money in a ride if they have no kids to support or bills to pay..... :uh:
> *



Whats new in Bryan? Will you be in Houston this weekend?

Juan KT


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 01:27 PM~8155358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 22 2007, 01:40 PM~8155439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me chingastes

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

give me a sec....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 22 2007, 12:39 PM~8155435
> *Whats new in Bryan? Will you be in Houston this weekend?
> 
> Juan KT
> *



same shit....different day.....may be in h-town tomorrow.....  

what you up to juan?? how's the baby doin??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 11:41 AM~8155452
> *same shit....different day.....may be in h-town tomorrow.....
> 
> what you up to juan?? how's the baby doin??
> *



She is going to be 4 months old already!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 22 2007, 12:43 PM~8155459
> *She is going to be 4 months old already!
> *


 :0 man....now you really see how time flies....my son turned 6 in march, daughter 5 in may, and my baby girl will be 2 in august.....goes by too fast....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Whats new Latin , how is the mazda doing?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 22 2007, 01:45 PM~8155475
> *Whats new Latin , how is the mazda doing?
> *


Que onda Juan. Mazda going good. Homeboy coming from Monterrey to finish the murals on the shelltop. Then taking it to slo's shop to take it off the frame and do some more work.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 11:45 AM~8155472
> *:0  man....now you really see how time flies....my son turned 6 in march, daughter 5 in may, and my baby girl will be 2 in august.....goes by too fast....
> *



Tell me about ,baby trying to talk already.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 01:40 PM~8155444
> *me chingastes
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:cheesy:

Im going back to work niccah...i'll be around


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 11:48 AM~8155504
> *Que onda Juan.  Mazda going good.  Homeboy coming from Monterrey to finish the murals on the shelltop.  Then taking it to slo's shop to take it off the frame and do some more work.
> *



 Post up some pics.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 22 2007, 12:48 PM~8155508
> *Tell me about ,baby trying to talk already.
> *


first you can't wait for them to walk and talk.......

then you can't wait for them to sit down and shut up......

:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 11:49 AM~8155517
> *first you can't wait for them to walk and talk.......
> 
> then you can't wait for them to sit down and shut up......
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats why I am enjoying the good times now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 22 2007, 12:51 PM~8155529
> *:biggrin: Thats why I am enjoying the good times now.
> *


it's only begun.... :biggrin: ....any more any time soon??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 11:49 AM~8155517
> *first you can't wait for them to walk and talk.......
> 
> then you can't wait for them to sit down and shut up......
> ...


My wife doesnt want the baby to move upstairs to her own room yet ,baby wants to wake me up at 3 in the morning making noises not crying.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 22 2007, 01:49 PM~8155515
> * Post up some pics.
> *


don't have my camera with me. have to swing by juans house to take some.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 11:53 AM~8155553
> *it's only begun.... :biggrin: ....any more any time soon??
> *



:dunno:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

man yall *****'s are crazy... hey latin you showin that mali at super show ... are you ssccarrrrred.......



www.empirelowriderclub.com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 22 2007, 12:49 PM~8155517
> *first you can't wait for them to walk and talk.......
> 
> then you can't wait for them to sit down and shut up......
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2007, 12:21 PM~8155306
> *i can, i dont have kids  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Jun 22 2007, 01:56 PM~8155581
> *man yall *****'s are crazy... hey latin you showin that mali at super show ... are you ssccarrrrred.......
> www.empirelowriderclub.com
> *


Why would i show a car on just rims? LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 22 2007, 01:48 PM~8155509
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Im going back to work niccah...i'll be around
> *


SAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 22 2007, 02:07 PM~8155655
> *mest up
> *


GOT THAT JOHNNY BRAVO DEW!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 22 2007, 12:54 PM~8155559
> *My wife doesnt want the baby to move upstairs to her own room yet ,baby wants to wake me up at 3 in the morning making noises not crying.
> *



oh man i know.....believe me....i know.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 22 2007, 01:54 PM~8155559
> *My wife doesnt want the baby to move upstairs to her own room yet ,baby wants to wake me up at 3 in the morning making noises not crying.
> *


Guess that's something I got to look forward to in January hno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 22 2007, 08:47 AM~8154292
> *back to the bikes section.........
> *


  :nono:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 02:03 PM~8155628
> *SAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahaahahahhaha......good one!

esperate....let me get back to my desk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 01:20 PM~8155756
> *Guess that's something I got to look forward to in January  hno:
> *


bout time! LOL


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

WUT UP MAC YOU GONNA MEET ME HALF WAY WITH THAT 90 HEADER PANEL....



WWW.EMPIRELOWRIDERCLUB.COM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2007, 02:23 PM~8155783
> *bout time! LOL
> *


I already said I'm not changing diapers, can't even handle my own shit. :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 22 2007, 02:28 PM~8155818
> *:uh:
> *


you hot?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 01:37 PM~8155891
> *you hot?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 01:26 PM~8155804
> *I already said I'm not changing diapers, can't even handle my own shit.  :burn:
> *


shes gonna have you changing diapers and 3 am feedings.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 02:37 PM~8155891
> *you hot?
> *


Got some hot piss for you............ :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2007, 02:51 PM~8156013
> *3 am feedings.
> *


I like those..............:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 22 2007, 01:54 PM~8156037
> *I like those..............:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 22 2007, 02:52 PM~8156018
> *Got some hot piss for you............ :yes:
> *


I'd knife cut that worm off before you'd spray. You'd spend the rest of your life whistlin' dixie and having to sit to pipi.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im so ready to get outta here!! 2 more hours....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2007, 03:02 PM~8156094
> *im so ready to get outta here!! 2 more hours....
> *


<--------2 MINUTES! AL RATO.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2007, 02:03 PM~8156104
> *<--------2 MINUTES!  AL RATO.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2007, 01:02 PM~8156094
> *im so ready to get outta here!! 2 more hours....
> *


2 1/2 hours here


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2007, 12:58 PM~8155168
> *slim whast the deal man u went and knocked off a new escalade and a ***** cell phone is turned off, instant classic
> *


lol yep wensday i was puttin in a tv in my homies car and about 7:30 i went to make a call and da shit was off i went over my min.... then yesterday i was gonna go pay for it but i fell asleep for a sec and that turned into bout 4 hours so ima go pay for it now


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 22 2007, 02:00 PM~8156500
> *lol yep wensday i was puttin in a tv in my homies car and  about 7:30 i went to make a call and da shit was off i went over my min.... then yesterday i was gonna go pay for it but i fell asleep for a sec and that turned into bout 4 hours so ima go pay for it now
> *


prepaid?
in a escalade? 
:nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 22 2007, 02:55 PM~8156464
> *2 1/2 hours here
> *


one hour left.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2007, 02:06 PM~8156522
> *one hour left.... :biggrin:
> *


:angry:
what do you do @ yo' job?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 22 2007, 03:17 PM~8156581
> *:angry:
> what do you do @ yo' job?
> *


im a sales person.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac+Jun 22 2007, 01:26 PM~8155802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you say that now.......you think your shit is bad....you just wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2007, 02:18 PM~8156596
> *im a sales person.
> *


SELLING?????
liberator.com?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 22 2007, 04:04 PM~8156512
> *prepaid?
> in a escalade?
> :nono:
> *


naw bro i got sprint pcs....but i still got the honda


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up jesse you bringing the fleetwood to the houston show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 22 2007, 12:58 PM~8155168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what u talkin about.. yo ass sells itself


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 22 2007, 08:07 PM~8157911
> *:0
> :uh:  or the ones who pay so much to the probation office, they dont have enough to even finish a fk'n mini-truck.
> 
> *


sorry one bed room baller. got my own crib, 5 cars and $ in the bank. truck is getting finished when i'm ready to finish it.  btw, paid off the probation a couple years back. 20 g's to be exact.


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

does any1 wanna buy sum chrome undies for a 2 dr caprice????


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 713diva, sixty8imp


SOME HOW I KNEW YOU WERE GOING TO BE IN HERE!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2007, 02:59 PM~8156069
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :tears: :uh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Jun 23 2007, 12:07 AM~8159306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they calling you nick!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

work,work and more work.......Love these weekends..............$$$$$


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone going to the Bayou City CC BBQ???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 23 2007, 08:58 AM~8160468
> *work,work and more work.......Love these weekends..............$$$$$
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Jun 23 2007, 02:24 AM~8159740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone say bbq? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2007, 09:37 AM~8160607
> *stalker
> someone say bbq?  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 






























:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up h-town....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

um.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 23 2007, 10:42 AM~8160867
> *:angry:
> *


wtf you mad about


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 23 2007, 09:58 AM~8160957
> *wtf you mad about
> *


 :dunno: :twak:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2007, 09:37 AM~8160607
> *stalker
> someone say bbq?  :biggrin:
> *


Advanced Autoparts on Airline and Tidwell... I just got back from there...and believe me the BBQ is damn good!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 23 2007, 12:09 PM~8161047
> *Advanced Autoparts  on Airline and Tidwell... I just got back from there...and believe me the BBQ is damn good!
> *


hmmmm


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

For Sale 1961 Chevy Impala http://houston.craigslist.org/car/357993136.html


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Jun 23 2007, 12:07 AM~8159306
> *
> 
> 
> ...












SORRY FOLKS SOME LUCKY "INDIVIDUAL" ALREADY PICKED UP THE UNDIES


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 23 2007, 10:15 AM~8160536
> *Anyone going to the Bayou City CC BBQ???
> *


is it still going on?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sportpala_@Jun 23 2007, 01:18 PM~8161615
> *SORRY FOLKS SOME LUCKY "INDIVIDUAL" ALREADY PICKED UP THE UNDIES
> 
> 
> ...


how much did you sell that stuff for???? And who did you sell it to from the big "I"???


----------



## sportpala (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2007, 01:27 PM~8161668
> *how much did you sell that stuff for???? And who did you sell it to from the big "I"???
> *


askin 1000 but he offered me 800 cash so i said ok. and as far as the guy i didnt even ask his name


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

he prolly a sprite dinkin queer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 23 2007, 02:22 PM~8161636
> *is it still going on?
> *


i just left 20 mins ago. 

and anybody know who ***** is? and why i got their plate? with a heart shape on it? :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 21 2007, 10:21 PM~8151936
> *anyone wana go check out my bro play this weekend HOLLA , just swing by n scope it out and knock down a few cold ones.
> 
> punk show
> ...


TTT 

Going down in 2nd ward on navigation street. Pm me for directions. But most know where its st.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN GETTING SOME PINSTRIPE OR LEAFING DONE, ANGELO THE PINSTRIPER WILL BE IN TOWN, THIS MONDAY/TUESDAY AND WILL BE HERE UNTIL THE WORK RUNS OUT. JUST IN TIME FOR THE SUPERSHOW. CALL ME 832 228 0230, OR SHANE 281 779 1871 FOR MORE DETAILS


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you have examples of his work?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 23 2007, 06:59 PM~8162743
> *Do you have examples of his work?
> *


you suppose to say "pics or it didn't happen"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 23 2007, 04:59 PM~8162743
> *Do you have examples of his work?
> *


NOT ON HAND, BUT HE DOES GOOD WORK, PERSONALLY NEVER HAD ANYTHING DONE BY HIM.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 23 2007, 06:59 PM~8162743
> *Do you have examples of his work?
> *


haha just ask around layitlow boys the best at what he dose......but he is not the cheapest :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2007, 07:48 PM~8163493
> *haha just ask around layitlow boys the best at what he dose......but he is not the cheapest :0  :biggrin:
> *


AINT NUTHIN FOR U FOOL. BAAAAWWWWLLLIINNNN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2007, 10:29 PM~8163662
> *AINT NUTHIN FOR U FOOL. BAAAAWWWWLLLIINNNN
> *


once he gets caught up on his cell phone bill.. he's back in da game.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 24 2007, 01:03 AM~8164317
> *once he gets caught up on his cell phone bill..  he's back in da game.
> *


bitch i never left the game.......i paid for the next three months in advance suckaaaaaaa


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2007, 05:28 PM~8162898
> *you suppose to say "pics or it didn't happen"
> *


I'm learning. Thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2007, 09:10 AM~8165175
> *bitch i never left the game.......i paid for the next three months in advance suckaaaaaaa
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

87 ls header for sale $200 includes header, grill, head lights, and wiring harness. i will throw in the front bumper if you want it but it needs some work.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I HURD SUMONE GOT CLOWNED ON BY KUSTOMS I AINT GON SAY NO NAMES....HURD ***** WAS TAPPIN JESUS IN THA CHIN....... :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2007, 08:15 PM~8167842
> *I HURD SUMONE GOT CLOWNED ON BY KUSTOMS I AINT GON SAY NO NAMES....HURD ***** WAS TAPPIN JESUS IN THA CHIN....... :0  :0
> *


word?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> I HURD SUMONE GOT CLOWNED ON BY KUSTOMS I AINT GON SAY NO NAMES....HURD ***** WAS TAPPIN JESUS IN THA CHIN....... :0 :0
> [/quo TRYING TO DOING IT BIG KUSTOM STYLE SMASHING BACKBUMPER


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i saw diffrent :werd:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I SEE HE ALMOST DONE MAKIN HIS CAR LOOK GOOD.....DOSE HE HAVE IS EYES ON AND HIS BANK ON STAND BY FOR A HOPPER FROM CALI FOR HIS PAYBACK.......THEY SAY TIME HAS A BIG MOUTH.... AND PAYBACK IS A M/F


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

pics or didnt happend :werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 24 2007, 10:22 PM~8168529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

where was this taken placed at??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2007, 08:22 PM~8168535
> *I SEE HE ALMOST DONE MAKIN HIS CAR LOOK GOOD.....DOSE HE HAVE IS EYES ON AND HIS BANK ON STAND BY FOR A HOPPER FROM CALI FOR HIS PAYBACK.......THEY SAY TIME HAS A BIG MOUTH.... AND PAYBACK IS A M/F
> *


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

THIS IS HOW KUSTOMS IS DOING IT IN '07


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

take your pick, dont half step :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2007, 10:13 PM~8169276
> *take your pick, dont half step  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW.. U WRONG.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2007, 11:13 PM~8169276
> *take your pick, dont half step  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PATTERNS NOT INCLUDED!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2007, 11:13 PM~8169276
> *take your pick, dont half step  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That buckle is from tapping back bumper SOMETHING YOU DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT !!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard of buckles on the trunk, but damn u take it to a whole nother level :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coach im just playing, dont do a house call on me. im in mo city, we dont let it slide out here.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 09:20 AM~8170679
> *i heard of buckles on the trunk, but damn u take it to a whole nother level  :biggrin:
> *


Just fucken with you kenny..you know i was bullshitten!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

lookin good robert..wut you hittin???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

danny you a damn fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8170683


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 09:25 AM~8170705
> *lookin good robert..wut you hittin???
> *


SWITCHES DUH :uh: :loco:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 09:25 AM~8170705
> *lookin good robert..wut you hittin???
> *


78


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 25 2007, 09:39 AM~8170783
> *78
> *


Oh im sorry i meant to type 72 inches!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2007, 09:37 AM~8170772
> *SWITCHES DUH :uh:  :loco:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 08:57 AM~8170889
> *:rofl:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

see you in july coach robledo bring your sunglass with you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

childish


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 25 2007, 12:04 AM~8169223
> *THIS IS HOW KUSTOMS IS DOING IT IN '07
> 
> 
> ...


who the midgit taking pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp is on a rampage today.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

'sup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 11:45 AM~8171128
> *big pimp is on a rampage today.
> *


fk u too. you o' romantic actin azz.. making ladies bacon and eggs for breakfast. actin like gourmet chef wif the george foreman grill


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 10:30 AM~8171043
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 09:48 AM~8171155
> *fk u too. you o' romantic actin azz.. making ladies bacon and eggs for breakfast. actin like gourmet chef wif the george foreman grill
> *


dont hate. george foreman is one of the best purchases ive made.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 11:56 AM~8171195
> *dont hate. george foreman is one of the best purchases ive made.*


X2. matter of fact, imma install one in my trunk. for them hungry days at car shows.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 11:48 AM~8171155
> *fk u too. you o' romantic actin azz.. making ladies bacon and eggs for breakfast. actin like gourmet chef wif the george foreman grill
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 11:59 AM~8171214
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


fk your george forman grill, its all about the Ronco rotisserie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyway..back to other subject.. i know i dont have to worry about mr buckledbumpa, like fools in ptown.. his ride probably only reliable within ptown driving distance.. he'd have to tow it to my crib to do a house call. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, *MR.64wagon*
uh oh.. 

hno:


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 11:38 AM~8171089
> *who the midgit taking pics?
> *


midgit???????? don't get me started. ask somebody!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 10:31 AM~8171051
> *see you in july coach robledo bring your sunglass with you
> 
> 
> ...


THEN YOU PROBABLY A WELDING HOOD FOR MY SHIT I GOT CHROME UNDER DA HOOD THEN YOU GOT ON THAT TABLE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 09:56 AM~8171196
> *X2.  matter of fact, imma install one in my trunk.  for them hungry days at car shows.
> *


FAT ASS ALWAYS TALKING ABOUT FOOD..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

b b b b b b b bawwwwlinnnn


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 12:04 PM~8171244
> *anyway..back to other subject..  i know i dont have to worry about mr buckledbumpa, like fools in ptown..  his ride probably only reliable within ptown driving distance..  he'd have to tow it to my crib to do a house call.  :biggrin:
> *


r u talking in your sleep?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *MR.64wagon*, *NIX CUSTOMS*

SUP NUGGAS!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 25 2007, 10:17 AM~8171323
> *r u talking in your sleep?
> *


PROBALY SO.. HE HASNT HAD HIS MED YET..


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

hey 713diva


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2007, 08:37 AM~8170772
> *SWITCHES DUH :uh:  :loco:
> *


I didnt know you was his secratary... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 25 2007, 08:43 AM~8170806
> *Oh im sorry i meant to type 72 inches!
> *


lookin good...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 12:35 PM~8171447
> *I didnt know you was his secratary... :uh:
> *


no pics don't care if it happened :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 25 2007, 09:28 AM~8171399
> *hey 713diva
> *


Hey Missmary! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my homeboy said hes out of retirement and back on the switch. :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 10:36 AM~8171461
> *no pics don't care if it happened  :burn:
> *


how was the hang out in laporte?? Couldnt make it ..had a meeting at 730


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 10:39 AM~8171482
> *my homeboy said hes out of retirement and back on the switch.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


big juan...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 11:35 AM~8171447
> *I didnt know you was his secratary... :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 25 2007, 10:42 AM~8171511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont know man, looks like that coupe de kill in your avi needs to step the game up :0 :0


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 25 2007, 12:38 PM~8171480
> *Hey Missmary! :biggrin:
> *


Hey spelled Ivette Anyhow, man, why aren't all these people working on a monday mornin?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 25 2007, 10:45 AM~8171530
> *Hey spelled Ivette  Anyhow, man, why aren't all these people working on a monday mornin?
> *


wut up neighbor...


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

you need to get on the last page of houston here we come topic
*Luvin it*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 11:44 AM~8171522
> *i dont know man, looks like that coupe de kill in your avi needs to step the game up  :0  :0
> *


you mean like this?? 4 pumps, 12 batteries? adex? is that what you are talking about?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 25 2007, 09:45 AM~8171530
> *Hey spelled Ivette  Anyhow, man, why aren't all these people working on a monday mornin?
> *




Theres always something going on in here!


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

what metal work?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 25 2007, 09:58 AM~8171596
> *what metal work?
> *



My husband works for a steel company and gets good prices on it...... Don't know what for?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 12:39 PM~8171485
> *how was the hang out in laporte?? Couldnt make it ..had a meeting at 730
> *


didn't go, had to get ready to get my records in order for tonights mixshow with dj shortdog. shortdog and boiler went.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 11:03 AM~8171634
> *didn't go, had to get ready to get my records in order for tonights mixshow with dj shortdog.  shortdog and boiler went.
> *


Shout out to all the LOLO's in SE TEXAS.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 01:04 PM~8171644
> *Shout out to all the LOLO's in SE TEXAS.....
> *


*Get ready for the mix show of the djs TONIGHT starting at 8pm (central time)! Live in the mix DJ Short Dog & DJ Latin mixing it up inside the Monday Night BEAT BLOCK!

TUNE IN AND ENJOY 30 MINUTE MIX SETS AND DON'T FORGET TO GIVE SHOUTOUTS OR REQUEST A SONG BY EMAILING [email protected] OR [email protected]



PEACE

"DON'T FORGET TO SUPPORT THEBEAT713.COM AND FORWARD THIS EMAIL TO OTHERS AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT"


Log on @ http://www.thebeat713.com 

You can also listen here on myspace!

http://www.myspace.com/thebeat713com 


Thank you,

DJ Mystery*











*SPAM!!!!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 01:06 PM~8171649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 01:10 PM~8171677
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 01:13 PM~8171699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I wonder where Latin are finding this pix at...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 01:17 PM~8171726
> *I wonder where Latin are finding this pix at...........
> *


http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/Coca_Pearl/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

why are you saving this pic??? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 01:19 PM~8171731
> *why are you saving this pic???  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


Diva's friend looks like my homie's lady:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 10:19 AM~8171731
> *why are you saving this pic???  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...



how the hell you get this pic? Thought my shit was private! lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 01:18 PM~8171728
> *http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p51/Coca_Pearl/
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 25 2007, 01:23 PM~8171759
> *how the hell you get this pic? Thought my shit was private! lol
> *


Latin playing magic tricks. But not private when you post them........... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 11:17 AM~8171727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: CAN I PLAY WITH YALL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 25 2007, 01:23 PM~8171759
> *how the hell you get this pic? Thought my shit was private! lol
> *


coca pearl saved your pic. think you got an admirer :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 12:30 PM~8171800
> *coca pearl saved your pic.  think you got an admirer  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 01:30 PM~8171800
> *coca pearl saved your pic.  think you got an admirer  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 01:32 PM~8171818
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 10:25 AM~8171768
> *Latin playing magic tricks. But not private when you post them........... :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah I forgot I posted them. Oh and someone likes him some BIGbooty! Hahaha!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 11:19 AM~8171734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My Favorite :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 25 2007, 01:35 PM~8171841
> *Oh yeah I forgot I posted them. Oh and someone likes him some BIGbooty! Hahaha!
> *


Guess you peeked into his photobucket. LOL

He's got more booty in there than a mofokah.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 25 2007, 01:35 PM~8171841
> *Oh yeah I forgot I posted them. Oh and someone likes him some BIGbooty! Hahaha!
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 01:36 PM~8171845
> *Guess you peeked into his photobucket.  LOL
> 
> He's got more booty in there than a mofokah.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=345692........ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 10:36 AM~8171845
> *Guess you peeked into his photobucket.  LOL
> 
> He's got more booty in there than a mofokah.
> *


 Yeah lots off Booty! Thought I had visited BIGBOOTY.COM


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 01:36 PM~8171845
> *Guess you peeked into his photobucket.  LOL
> *


 :0  :tongue:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 11:20 AM~8171743
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: big culo. yum


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 25 2007, 10:50 AM~8171556
> *you mean like this?? 4 pumps, 12 batteries? adex? is that what you are talking about?
> 
> 
> ...


those backing plates are tight


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 01:43 PM~8171896
> *:worship:  big culo. yum
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 01:47 PM~8171934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*PERRRRRRRRRRAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 11:04 AM~8171244
> *anyway..back to other subject..  i know i dont have to worry about mr buckledbumpa, like fools in ptown..  his ride probably only reliable within ptown driving distance..  he'd have to tow it to my crib to do a house call.  :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET ME STARTED ON YOUR FATS ASS AGAIN, YOU DONT HAVE SHIT,BUT A PIECE SHIT 68 IMPALA THAT YOU HAVENT DONE SHIT TO IT SINCE YOU GOT IT DONT ME DRIVE MY SHIT OVER THERE AND TAKE YOUR NUTS IT WONT TAKE MUCH TO DO THAT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 25 2007, 01:53 PM~8171982
> *DONT GET ME STARTED ON YOUR FATS ASS AGAIN, YOU DONT HAVE SHIT,BUT A PIECE SHIT 68 IMPALA THAT YOU HAVENT DONE SHIT TO IT SINCE YOU GOT IT DONT ME DRIVE MY SHIT OVER THERE AND TAKE YOUR NUTS IT WONT TAKE MUCH TO DO THAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> DONT GET ME STARTED ON YOUR FATS ASS AGAIN, YOU DONT HAVE SHIT,BUT A PIECE SHIT 68 IMPALA THAT YOU HAVENT DONE SHIT TO IT SINCE YOU GOT IT DONT ME DRIVE MY SHIT OVER THERE AND TAKE YOUR NUTS IT WONT TAKE MUCH TO DO THAT
> [/qu
> 
> :worship:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 11:47 AM~8171934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Big Ass Culo. Yum Yum


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 25 2007, 12:53 PM~8171982
> *DONT GET ME STARTED ON YOUR FATS ASS AGAIN, YOU DONT HAVE SHIT,BUT A PIECE SHIT 68 IMPALA THAT YOU HAVENT DONE SHIT TO IT SINCE YOU GOT IT DONT ME DRIVE MY SHIT OVER THERE AND TAKE YOUR NUTS IT WONT TAKE MUCH TO DO THAT
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
man i bet he'd be down to hop for hot pockets :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 25 2007, 02:03 PM~8172049
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> man i bet he'd be down to hop for hot pockets  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 11:44 AM~8171522
> *i dont know man, looks like that coupe de kill in your avi needs to step the game up  :0  :0
> *


OH SO TRUE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 11:35 AM~8171447
> *I didnt know you was his secratary... :uh:
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO SIT BACK AND TAKE NOTES..... :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 11:39 AM~8171482
> *my homeboy said hes out of retirement and back on the switch.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD B"I"G HOMIE.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i feel like eating mcdonalds for some reason. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 12:38 PM~8172292
> *i feel like eating mcdonalds for some reason. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 02:38 PM~8172292
> *i feel like eating mcdonalds for some reason. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 01:39 PM~8172298
> *:angry:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

fool you wanted me to see the pic so hush!!!! man...that pic is funny. :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 02:40 PM~8172305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2007, 01:30 PM~8172257
> *OH SO TRUE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 02:41 PM~8172314
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 12:40 PM~8172308
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> fool you wanted me to see the pic so hush!!!! man...that pic is funny. :roflmao:
> *


i got another pic i want you to see...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 01:38 PM~8172292
> *i feel like eating mcdonalds for some reason. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ONLY IF YOU TAKE MIJO TO GET A HAPPY MEAL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 02:43 PM~8172328
> *:0
> *


 :around:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 25 2007, 01:42 PM~8172319
> *:uh:
> *


THATS HOW YOU'LL HAVE LOOK TO SEE MY FRONT BUMPER LIL HOMIE. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2007, 02:48 PM~8172358
> *ONLY IF YOU TAKE MIJO TO GET A HAPPY MEAL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 01:40 PM~8172305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 01:43 PM~8172332
> *i got another pic i want you to see...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 02:56 PM~8172403
> *:biggrin:
> *


Milk does a body good.............. :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2007, 01:48 PM~8172358
> *ONLY IF YOU TAKE MIJO TO GET A HAPPY MEAL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i busted out laughing when i found the pic. too fkin funny!!! LMAO!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2007, 01:51 PM~8172376
> *THATS HOW YOU'LL HAVE LOOK TO SEE MY FRONT BUMPER LIL HOMIE. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


you must be upgradin the set-up..... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT UP R.O. AND L.K.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SLim wat it do man we had a fuckn blast homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

UMMMMMMM slim wat where u constepated?????????? or better yet where marcos hands at dat had u doing dat face??????? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

where were yall at?^


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2007, 03:05 PM~8172453
> *WHAT UP R.O. AND L.K.
> *


sup


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 01:24 PM~8172554
> *where were yall at?^
> *


TOC BAR SATURDAY NIGHT CELEBRATIN OUR LATE BDAY PARTYS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2007, 02:28 PM~8172574
> *TOC BAR SATURDAY NIGHT CELEBRATIN OUR LATE BDAY PARTYS
> *


  havent been to that club since they moved it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 01:29 PM~8172584
> * havent been to that club since they moved it.
> *


YEA IT BIGGER GOT MORE SPACE SHIT WE WAS V I TO MODAFUCKN P SO IT WAS ALL GOOOOOOOOOOOD U OUGHTA HIT IT UP SOMETIME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: missmary72, dj short dog, RAGALAC

Estas listo dj?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 02:52 PM~8172740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 01:40 PM~8172664
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: missmary72, dj short dog, RAGALAC
> 
> ...


Yes sir.....gotta go home and dig da crates! U bringin slip mats?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 25 2007, 04:01 PM~8172795
> *Yes sir.....gotta go home and dig da crates! U bringin slip mats?
> *


I'm taking some but take your own. You might find yours more comfortable, like a pair of boxers :ugh:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 03:08 PM~8172837
> *I'm taking some but take your own.  You might find yours more comfortable, like a pair of boxers  :ugh:
> *


This niccah....I wanna hear some real mixing! Dont go out like a sukka!

I dont want to have to come down their and show you what real mixing is about!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 04:12 PM~8172863
> *This niccah....I wanna hear some real mixing!  Dont go out like a sukka!
> 
> I dont want to have to come down their and show you what real mixing is about!
> *


nigrah, you were requesting salsa and reggeton that night :twak:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 02:08 PM~8172837
> *I'm taking some but take your own.  You might find yours more comfortable, like a pair of boxers  :ugh:
> *


Well I guess I'll cut up sum grocery produce bags and sum inner record sleeves.....old school....oh yeah and 2 nickels for weights....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 25 2007, 04:15 PM~8172884
> *Well I guess I'll cut up sum grocery produce bags and sum inner record sleeves.....old school....oh yeah and 2 nickels for weights....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you'll notice latin thug is like the kid that keeps hitting up the station requesting off the wall songs that don't go with the style of music. had to throw in the mix "el baile del gorilla" to shut him up. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2007, 02:37 PM~8172640
> *YEA IT BIGGER GOT MORE SPACE SHIT WE WAS V I TO MODAFUCKN P SO IT WAS ALL GOOOOOOOOOOOD U OUGHTA HIT IT UP SOMETIME
> *


hahaha.

yea i heard its bigger and better. the other one was way too small.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 03:13 PM~8172871
> *nigrah, you were requesting salsa and reggeton that night  :twak:
> *


You must be learning how to read, becuase I said anything was better then the mexican hillbilly hoe down shit! :uh: 

Oh yeah, dont be hitting the table and skipping records like last week you trick, you better purculate!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 04:20 PM~8172924
> *You must be learning how to read, becuase I said anything was better then the mexican hillbilly hoe down shit!  :uh:
> 
> Oh yeah, dont be hitting the table and skipping records like last week you trick, you better purculate!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was a scratched record. :biggrin: 

i'll do a mix with that catwalk song for you one day "it's time for the perculator... it's time for the per..cu...laaa...torrr.... :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Latin Thug bring your records the weekend of July 22nd and I'll get you on air. :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 03:16 PM~8172892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you'll notice latin thug is like the kid that keeps hitting up the station requesting off the wall songs that don't go with the style of music.  had to throw in the mix "el baile del gorilla" to shut him up.  LOL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You crazy ass mark! I'm going to be sending you some shit tonigh so be ready beesh! If you get stuck and need help in your intergration process let me know, I will be up to help. I send you a couple of mixes through email so you can plug and play :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 04:20 PM~8172924
> *You must be learning how to read, becuase I said anything was better then the mexican hillbilly hoe down shit!  :uh:
> 
> Oh yeah, dont be hitting the table and skipping records like last week you trick, you better purculate!
> *


You know you listen to that on a daily.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 04:24 PM~8172955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You crazy ass mark!  I'm going to be sending you some shit tonigh so be ready beesh!  If you get stuck and need help in your intergration process let me know, I will be up to help.  I send you a couple of mixes through email so you can plug and play  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn fool, you had us laughing all night. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 02:16 PM~8172900
> *hahaha.
> 
> yea i heard its bigger and better. the other one was way too small.
> *


Yea it's definetly a step up from the ol' location.....2 floors.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 04:23 PM~8172949
> *Latin Thug bring your records the weekend of July 22nd and I'll get you on air.  :cheesy:
> *


Don't do it you will regret it.......... :nono: :nosad:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 03:21 PM~8172935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that was a scratched record.  :biggrin:
> ...


ROFLMAO, you mean you had to scratch your nasty ass.

Dont be fucking up the perculator either, let me help you out....that song mixes well with the Spin Spin Suger song from back in the club days. Matter of fact I will send you a clip.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 04:28 PM~8173007
> *ROFLMAO, you mean you had to scratch your nasty ass.
> 
> Dont be fucking up the perculator either, let me help you out....that song mixes well with the Spin Spin Suger song from back in the club days.  Matter of fact I will send you a clip.
> *


man vato, those are gay songs, whatchutalmboutmayne? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 04:26 PM~8172992
> *Don't do it you will regret it.......... :nono:  :nosad:
> *


Already made a phonecall, guest dj will be in the house "DJ PINKTEEZ"


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 25 2007, 03:23 PM~8172949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niccah back in your turd looking days I had mixing on lock, I just had to many goals and had to but some stuff on the back burner but trust me DJ Boriqua is in the house :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 25 2007, 03:26 PM~8172976
> *Yea it's definetly a step up from the ol' location.....2 floors.
> *


  bigger than copa cabana?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 25 2007, 03:25 PM~8172971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Play something good, becuase I am going to get some tonight from the wifey :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 25 2007, 03:31 PM~8173027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats fucked up homie, but what you dont know is that you show day your going to be wearing it :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 03:28 PM~8173007
> *ROFLMAO, you mean you had to scratch your nasty ass.
> 
> Dont be fucking up the perculator either, let me help you out....that song mixes well with the Spin Spin Suger song from back in the club days.  Matter of fact I will send you a clip.
> *


LOL i got that song on my ipod. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 04:36 PM~8173074
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Play something good, becuase I am going to get some tonight from the wifey  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 04:45 PM~8173128
> * :0  Thats fucked up homie, but what you dont know is that you show day your going to be wearing it  :0  :cheesy:
> *


We going to trade t-shirts that we custom made for each other? LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 02:34 PM~8173062
> * bigger than copa cabana?
> *


oh yea way bigger than taco cabana (copa) and a big outside padio dat d0nt smell like sewage like the old one


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 25 2007, 03:47 PM~8173138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: niccah I'm going to wake up in the morning and your going to be wearing my shit and cooking breakfest! :biggrin: :uh: :barf: :cheesy: :twak:

On the real, dont get me making shirts homie, because I got the Sign Guy right here and I will be comming down with a box 



I'm out man....I see you in a bit! 2 hour drive home :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2007, 03:51 PM~8173162
> *oh yea way bigger than taco cabana (copa) and a big outside padio dat d0nt smell like sewage like the old one
> *


:roflmao: yea copa was alot smaller than i thought it was gonna be. but it was my homies bday and i ended having a pretty good time anyways.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 03:54 PM~8173182
> *:roflmao: yea copa was alot smaller than i thought it was gonna be. but it was my homies bday and i ended having a pretty good time anyways.
> *


copa did someone say copa?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 11:47 AM~8171934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2007, 12:33 PM~8172266
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO SIT BACK AND TAKE NOTES..... :0
> *


 ..weak......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 25 2007, 03:56 PM~8173199
> *copa did someone say copa?
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 04:18 PM~8173384
> *LOL
> *


when did u go?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 25 2007, 04:23 PM~8173430
> *when did u go?
> *


last month.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

here are some of us Firme Members at the club.... :biggrin: 
notice the black guy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

where's your pic getting freaky on the dancefloor?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 04:28 PM~8173456
> *where's your pic getting freaky on the dancefloor?
> *


 :biggrin: none from this week.....i think i have one from a few weeks back...but i lost it i think lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 25 2007, 05:29 PM~8173464
> *:biggrin: none from this week.....i think i have one from a few weeks back...but i lost it i think lol
> *


don't be a cheekeng


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 03:27 PM~8173451
> *last month.
> *


u never submitted a request to go out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 04:31 PM~8173473
> *u never submitted a request to go out.
> *


 :uh: you aint my daddy fool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 03:32 PM~8173481
> *:uh: you aint my daddy fool.
> *


i aint your daddy, im daddy long


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 04:32 PM~8173487
> *i aint your daddy, im daddy long
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 04:32 PM~8173487
> *i aint your daddy, im daddy long
> *


didnt you used to do xrays at prisons/jails at your old job?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346685


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 03:51 PM~8173613
> *didnt you used to do xrays at prisons/jails at your old job?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346685
> *


DAMMMMM!!!!!!!!!! id have too shoot dat motherfucker to do anxray on him lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 02:51 PM~8173613
> *didnt you used to do xrays at prisons/jails at your old job?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346685
> *


 That guy is freakin crazy looking! :twak: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72+Jun 25 2007, 12:09 PM~8171273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time for a frame wrap and 4 pumps


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 05:51 PM~8173613
> *didnt you used to do xrays at prisons/jails at your old job?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346685
> *


til one of the inmates, took his chon chon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2007, 03:51 PM~8173613
> *didnt you used to do xrays at prisons/jails at your old job?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346685
> *


yea but no action like that, someone tried to take my shoes once though :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 07:15 PM~8174245
> *yea but no action like that, someone tried to take my shoes once though  :uh:
> *


 :0 chucks?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

actually we go out to that little adult day care downtown by minute maid park that some inmates escaped from a few ago.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 07:20 PM~8174281
> *actually we go out to that little adult day care downtown by minute maid park that some inmates escaped from a few ago.
> *


one with the 20 foot black fence? what is that place?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 05:22 PM~8174294
> *one with the 20 foot black fence? what is that place?
> *


naw this one is right across the street from the park, i dont think there are any signs on it, its owned by some asian people its called south texas intermediate sanction facitlity or some shit, its a halfway house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2007, 07:27 PM~8174335
> *naw this one is right across the street from the park, i dont think there are any signs on it, its owned by some asian people its called south texas intermediate sanction facitlity or some shit, its a halfway house.
> *


oh.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty8imp, Juan de la kalle, missmary72

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 25 2007, 06:46 PM~8174006
> *That guy is freakin crazy looking! :twak:  :nono:
> *


they thought same about me, at that club ur bday party was at. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 04:36 PM~8174397
> *they thought same about me, at that club ur bday party was at.  lol
> *



Why you say that? Did they give you a hard time too like they gave Darkness? I told them fools he's gets in or me and half the people in this club leave, they said go on ahead in!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 25 2007, 07:39 PM~8174414
> *Why you say that? Did they give you a hard time too like they gave Darkness? I told them fools he's gets in or me and half the people in this club leave, they said go on ahead in!
> *


they said his shorts were too long.. guess they wanted him in daisy dukes. :roflmao: 

and naw, they kinda just starred at my chucks.. and rolled eyes. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 04:40 PM~8174425
> *they said his shorts were too long..  guess they wanted him in daisy dukes.  :roflmao:
> 
> and naw, they kinda just starred at my chucks..  and rolled eyes.  lol
> *


 Guess thats whta happens when you try to party it up in Clear Lake! White people land! They not used to us lowriders!  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 25 2007, 07:43 PM~8174441
> *Guess thats whta happens when you try to party it up in Clear Lake! White people land! They not used to us lowriders!    :biggrin:
> *


knew they wanted us to leave,when they switched music to techno.. lol.. dj was actually jammin before that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 04:44 PM~8174446
> *knew they wanted us to leave,when they switched music to techno.. lol..  dj was actually jammin before that.
> *


I guess I was already drunk when the techno started cause I sure don't remeber hearing it! Guess that means I was having a good time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jun 25 2007, 07:49 PM~8174478
> *I guess I was already drunk when the techno started cause I sure don't remeber hearing it! Guess that means I was having a good time! :thumbsup:
> *


yup.. i had good buzz when i left, wasn't that drunk though. prolly cause i got there late.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

got the caddi bumper back from getting re-rehromed


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

here are the pics dena


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2007, 04:32 PM~8173035
> *Already made a phonecall, guest dj will be in the house "DJ PINKTEEZ"
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 25 2007, 04:36 PM~8173074
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Play something good, becuase I am going to get some tonight from the wifey  :biggrin:
> *


Lies all lies............ :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2007, 10:19 PM~8175715
> *got the caddi bumper back from getting re-rehromed
> 
> 
> ...


Not for sale any more.........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 09:01 PM~8176180
> *Not for sale any more.........
> *



maybe if the $$$ if right


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice mixing DJLATIN!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 25 2007, 10:54 PM~8176117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lies....  ....I take pics :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2007, 10:58 PM~8176146
> *Lies all lies............ :uh:
> *


You should have seen the pic he sent to the station. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 25 2007, 11:59 PM~8176599
> *Nice mixing DJLATIN!
> *


Thanks, shortdog and me were doing 30 minute sets and the last hour shortdog cut it up while we sat back and enjoyed the mix.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 25 2007, 06:00 PM~8174557
> *yup..  i had good buzz when i left, wasn't that drunk though.  prolly cause i got there late.
> *


Did you go to Westcott after all? I started to go, but it got to late. To many partys this weekend.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 04:10 PM~8173322
> *..weak......
> *


like a front wheel drive???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 26 2007, 07:43 AM~8177598
> *Did you go to Westcott after all?  I started to go, but it got to late.  To many partys this weekend.
> *


not me. i went to bed early.. so i go the early mass at church. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2007, 06:30 AM~8177577
> *Thanks, shortdog and me were doing 30 minute sets and the last hour shortdog cut it up while we sat back and enjoyed the mix.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 26 2007, 09:02 AM~8177890
> *ok
> *


don't get jealous!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2007, 08:07 AM~8177917
> *don't get jealous!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2007, 08:07 AM~8177917
> *don't get jealous!
> *


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2007, 11:29 AM~8178789
> *LOL
> *


never replied to my text. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2007, 09:35 AM~8178822
> *never replied to my text.  :uh:
> *


i know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 11:44 AM~8178873
> *i know
> *


got mind control over here huh? dats G4NG$t4


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LOS, poker saturday, u down?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 11:48 AM~8178895
> *LOS, poker saturday, u down?
> *


what b1tch? i aint invited? fk u then..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i guess u can come. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 11:50 AM~8178912
> *yea i guess u can come.  :uh:
> *


pizza hut ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh. forgot.. they dont deliver to you anymore..ever since i almost pistol whipped the delivery guy,for being late.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

a fool.. baby momma #1.. says she can't see me no more.. said she "trying" to be a faithful wife. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


she wanna come by to pick up car club shirt, she left at crib. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 10:48 AM~8178895
> *LOS, poker saturday, u down?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. anybody with an 00-05 impala, want a functional ram air hood.. $500.. PM me. and ya'll know wut it looks like, the one from my old daily.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 10:44 AM~8178873
> *i know
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 10:48 AM~8178895
> *LOS, poker saturday, u down?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2007, 12:00 PM~8178973
> *:roflmao:
> *


what? did i text you during a lunch time quickie? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2007, 11:55 AM~8178940
> *a fool.. baby momma #1.. says she can't see me no more..  said she "trying" to be a faithful wife.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> she wanna come by to pick up car club shirt, she left at crib.  :0
> *


mest up. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2007, 11:01 AM~8178978
> *what? did i text you during a lunch time quickie?  :scrutinize:
> *


haha :uh: 

no nicca. i was busy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 26 2007, 09:58 AM~8178964
> *
> *


u game, or u gona sell out again :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 11:17 AM~8179068
> *u game, or u gona sell out again  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: so far so good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 26 2007, 10:26 AM~8179129
> *:biggrin: so far so good
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2007, 11:32 PM~8176454
> *maybe if the $$$ if right
> *


Heard that story b4................. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 26 2007, 12:00 AM~8176610
> *:twak:
> No lies....  ....I take pics  :cheesy:
> *


I got pics to fool...............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2007, 07:27 AM~8177569
> *You should have seen the pic he sent to the station.  LOL
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 26 2007, 09:49 AM~8178904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u gunna fuck up that..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 26 2007, 09:52 AM~8178923
> *oh. forgot..    they dont deliver to you anymore..ever since i almost pistol whipped the delivery guy,for being late.
> *


almost pistol whipped bitch please. u were talkin shit and that fool called you outside to the square and u didnt want to get up out the chair. thats what really went down houston lowriders. big pimp got punked by the pizza delivery man.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 01:05 PM~8179402
> *almost pistol whipped bitch please. u were talkin shit and that fool called you outside to the square and u didnt want to get up out the chair. thats what really went down houston lowriders. big pimp got punked by the pizza delivery man.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 10:59 AM~8179371
> *yea.. wtf. im not invited either.. u need some color in that setting..
> u gunna fuck up that..
> *


u can come too mijito :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 26 2007, 11:05 AM~8179402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay!























bitch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its alright big pimp. this saturday ill go ahead and order more pizza, and when he comes u can get your nuts back. he got them hanging from the rear view of the pizza wagon


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 12:05 PM~8179402
> *almost pistol whipped bitch please. u were talkin shit and that fool called you outside to the square and u didnt want to get up out the chair. thats what really went down houston lowriders. big pimp got punked by the pizza delivery man.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 01:05 PM~8179402
> *almost pistol whipped bitch please. u were talkin shit and that fool called you outside to the square and u didnt want to get up out the chair. thats what really went down houston lowriders. big pimp got punked by the pizza delivery man.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 11:13 AM~8179469
> *its alright big pimp. this saturday ill go ahead and order more pizza, and when he comes u can get your nuts back. he got them hanging from the rear view of the pizza wagon
> *


at least now he can finnaly see them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

guys like dat huh...
back to work i go..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 01:15 PM~8179495
> *at least now he can finnaly see them
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 12:15 PM~8179495
> *at least now he can finnaly see them
> *


YOU A SORRY MUTHA FUCKA BUT........................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2007, 11:34 AM~8179610
> *YOU A SORRY MUTHA FUCKA BUT........................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea.. i been told that before..


what u got on my lense nugga..!!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 26 2007, 12:13 PM~8179469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where u at big pimp. i know u didnt go cry in the car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 12:01 PM~8179788
> *where u at big pimp. i know u didnt go cry in the car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 01:01 PM~8179788
> *where u at big pimp. i know u didnt go cry in the car
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2007, 12:55 PM~8179731
> *yea.. i been told that before..
> what u got on my lense nugga..!!
> *


WHAT SHADE & HOW MANY CLEARS??? KEEP WELDING WITHOUT THEM AND THIS IS GONNA BE YOU ----> :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2007, 12:21 PM~8179919
> *WHAT SHADE & HOW MANY CLEARS??? KEEP WELDING WITHOUT THEM AND THIS IS GONNA BE YOU ----> :burn:
> *


10.. 2 clears.

i only tack weld without one..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2007, 12:21 PM~8179919
> *WHAT SHADE & HOW MANY CLEARS??? KEEP WELDING WITHOUT THEM AND THIS IS GONNA BE YOU ----> :burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2007, 10:22 PM~8175742
> *here are the pics dena
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave ... I'll call you when I get off of work


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jun 26 2007, 11:56 AM~8179740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SPAM


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 26 2007, 05:46 AM~8177603
> *like a front wheel drive???
> *


damn..u want to clown on my ride ..see u want to get personal..its all good...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

AWW DONT START WIT DAT SHIT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 26 2007, 05:23 PM~8181384
> *AWW DONT START WIT DAT SHIT
> *


What's Slim? I see that you all was getting ya'll party on............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2007, 03:18 PM~8181354
> *damn..u want to clown on my ride ..see u want to get personal..its all good...
> *


"DONT HATE ME MAYNE..JUST HATE DA GAME!!!"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 26 2007, 05:34 PM~8181445
> *What's Slim? I see that you all was getting ya'll party on............
> *


***** we shut that bitch down me and my ******


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 26 2007, 03:23 PM~8181384
> *AWW DONT START WIT DAT SHIT
> *


ha...yea..go back on all these pages and see if i have ever clown on someone's ride...i dont play like that...  regardless if we cool or not cool i down clown on anyones ride


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2007, 03:55 PM~8181562
> *ha...yea..go back on all these pages and see if i have ever clown on someone's ride...i dont play like that...   regardless if we cool or not cool i down clown on anyones ride
> *


its all motivation....don't take it personal


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 26 2007, 04:00 PM~8181604
> *its all motivation....don't take it personal
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

naw just sayin cuz every time sumone ride is gettin clowned i cant stop laughfing ***** side be hurtin and shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 26 2007, 06:03 PM~8181623
> *naw just sayin cuz every time sumone ride is gettin clowned i cant stop laughfing ***** side be hurtin and shit
> *


still waiting for those parts :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2007, 06:04 PM~8181631
> *still waiting for those parts  :uh:
> *


wanna here sum funny shit .......***** said he dont like you he was gonna give them to darkness.......i was like daaaaaamnnnnnnnnnn das fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 26 2007, 06:14 PM~8181684
> *wanna here sum funny shit .......***** said he dont like you he was gonna give them to darkness.......i was like daaaaaamnnnnnnnnnn das fucked up :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2007, 04:01 PM~8181610
> *
> *


sup dj kane....lol. How u been homie? Howz tha setup coming along?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 26 2007, 06:14 PM~8181684
> *wanna here sum funny shit .......***** said he dont like you he was gonna give them to darkness.......i was like daaaaaamnnnnnnnnnn das fucked up :biggrin:
> *


That's all cool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 26 2007, 01:05 PM~8179402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch..  


good one though.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 26 2007, 04:23 PM~8181740
> *sup dj kane....lol. How u been homie? Howz tha setup coming along?
> *


KOOL MAYNE..GETTING SOME OF IT GOLD PLATED AS WE SPEAK..  ..6'S INFRONT ..14'S IN THA BACK... :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2007, 06:16 PM~8182113
> *KOOL MAYNE..GETTING SOME OF IT GOLD PLATED AS WE SPEAK..  ..6'S INFRONT ..14'S IN THA BACK... :0
> *


mann...reminds me of my old ride....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 26 2007, 05:20 PM~8182141
> *mann...reminds me of my old ride....
> *


I REMEMBER..WHEN YOU WOULD CIRCLE AROUND ROSELAND...LOOKED BAD ASS HOMIE..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2007, 06:24 PM~8182176
> *I REMEMBER..WHEN YOU WOULD CIRCLE AROUND ROSELAND...LOOKED BAD ASS HOMIE..
> *


 good ol days........


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 26 2007, 04:00 PM~8181604
> *its all motivation....don't take it personal
> *


HOUSTON LOWRIDERS


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

what happened


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whats up homies, every hang out place is been shut down, we aint got no choice, but to take it back to mcgregor , few truck clubs r hanging there on sundays already


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 24 2007, 10:04 PM~8169223
> *THIS IS HOW KUSTOMS IS DOING IT IN '07
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jun 26 2007, 08:17 PM~8182670
> *what happened
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2007, 08:57 PM~8182957
> *whats up homies, every hang out place is been shut down, we aint got no choice, but to take it back to mcgregor , few truck clubs r hanging there on sundays already
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 01:05 PM~8179402
> *almost pistol whipped bitch please. u were talkin shit and that fool called you outside to the square and u didnt want to get up out the chair. thats what really went down houston lowriders. big pimp got punked by the pizza delivery man.
> *


:0
damn missed alot today


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 26 2007, 04:14 PM~8181684
> *wanna here sum funny shit .......***** said he dont like you he was gonna give them to darkness.......i was like daaaaaamnnnnnnnnnn das fucked up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

We need to get a club or a business to put up a booth at the July 15th car show. The Christmas in July show. I'm setting up a booth for kids to make crafts. I know some of you can come up with a game or something for kids.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 26 2007, 09:42 PM~8183285
> *We need to get a club or a business to put up a booth at the July 15th car show.  The Christmas in July show.  I'm setting up a booth for kids to make crafts.  I know some of you can come up with a game or something for kids.
> *


i can dress like a clown, and make baloons for da kids.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought you were playing spin the bottle with the little girls. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 26 2007, 09:51 PM~8183342
> *I thought you were playing spin the bottle with the little girls. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 26 2007, 09:21 PM~8183142
> *:0
> damn missed alot today
> *


 :scrutinize: You should be out working on the Regal....... :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

spam


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 02:37 AM~8185115
> *:scrutinize: You should be out working on the Regal....... :buttkick:
> *


calm down chief, its at the body shop


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 04:49 AM~8185421
> *spam
> *


im gonna chop your ass up make you into spam! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im already ready for the weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OK


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FOR MORE INFO: 832-297-2761


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2007, 04:18 PM~8181354
> *damn..u want to clown on my ride ..see u want to get personal..its all good...
> *


JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU DAWG. IN THE WORDS OF BIG AL " DONT BE A SORE LOSERRR "


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 07:50 AM~8186026
> *JUST FUCKIN WITH YOU DAWG. IN THE WORDS OF BIG AL " DONT BE A SORE LOSERRR "
> *


to late i spray painted on ez1..i hate nix.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 27 2007, 08:54 AM~8186042
> *to late i spray painted on ez1..i hate nix.... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN ****** I THOUGHT YOU WAS JUST KIDDING


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 27 2007, 08:22 AM~8185862
> *im gonna chop your ass up make you into spam! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2007, 08:29 AM~8185646
> *calm down chief, its at the body shop
> *


Its official man, Im back in town and out of lowriding!! 








Temporarily


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2007, 09:48 AM~8178895
> *LOS, poker saturday, u down?
> *


Ill let you know most likely yes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 10:31 AM~8186216
> *Its official man, Im back in town and out of lowriding!!
> 
> 
> ...


don't see why people got to post $ on the net? ego?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you bring back that vert?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 09:31 AM~8186216
> *Its official man, Im back in town and out of lowriding!!
> 
> 
> ...


WTF DID YOU DO???? :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 10:42 AM~8186291
> *WTF DID YOU DO???? :angry:
> *


Mafia :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:44 AM~8186303
> *Mafia  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: WHATEVER. I DONT KNOW BUT HE BETTER PUT MY MONEY BACK WHEN HES DONE FRONTIN.... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 10:46 AM~8186320
> *:uh:  WHATEVER. I DONT KNOW BUT HE BETTER PUT MY MONEY BACK WHEN HES DONE FRONTIN.... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 08:42 AM~8186288
> *don't see why people got to post $ on the net?  ego?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


:werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 27 2007, 10:47 AM~8186330
> *:werd:
> *


lunch $


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:42 AM~8186288
> *don't see why people got to post $ on the net?  ego?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


  .........all my money goes on bills and my kids.........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 10:42 AM~8186288
> *don't see why people got to post $ on the net?  ego?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


dropped of a vert  new developments  !


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 10:57 AM~8186403
> *dropped of a vert  new developments   !
> *


POST PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! :biggrin: 

That was a good find your homie got.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 08:58 AM~8186413
> *POST PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!  :biggrin:
> 
> That was a good find your homie got.
> *


hows my malibu doing?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 27 2007, 10:56 AM~8186397
> * .........all my money goes on bills and my kids.........
> *


I'm in the same boat, not all of it, but a good chunk.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 10:58 AM~8186413
> *POST PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!  :biggrin:
> 
> That was a good find your homie got.
> *


so you want me to post a pic of my empty garage??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 27 2007, 10:59 AM~8186420
> *hows my malibu doing?
> *


Show me some $ and we can call it "your malibu" :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 08:59 AM~8186424
> *I'm in the same boat, not all of it, but a good chunk.
> *


the duece? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 10:59 AM~8186425
> *so you want me to post a pic of my empty garage??
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:00 AM~8186431
> *Show me some $ and we can call it "your malibu"  :uh:
> *


name a price loco.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 27 2007, 11:01 AM~8186438
> *name a price loco.
> *


*ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 11:00 AM~8186436
> *  :biggrin:
> *


lotsa balles outta state :cheesy: left with a full trailer and came back the same


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 11:02 AM~8186451
> *lotsa balles outta state :cheesy: left with a full trailer and came back the same
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:56 AM~8186396
> *lunch $
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE U AT BRIAN & LATIN ?? :0 :0 










BAAAAWWWLLLLLIIIIINNNNNN :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 11:07 AM~8186477
> *WHERE U AT BRIAN & LATIN ?? :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you got us there with that penny coin roller.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 10:08 AM~8186484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you got us there with that penny coin roller.
> *


GET IT RIGHT ITS A "COIN-TAINER".... ME=:loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 11:11 AM~8186509
> *GET IT RIGHT ITS A "COIN-TAINER"....    ME=:loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 10:07 AM~8186477
> *WHERE U AT BRIAN & LATIN ?? :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

the last lil bit i had this morning went to my son for his field trip today. all i got is the plastic. :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 27 2007, 11:19 AM~8186549
> *:roflmao:
> 
> the last lil bit i had this morning went to my son for his field trip today. all i got is the plastic. :happysad:
> *


charge it to the game!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 10:42 AM~8186291
> *WTF DID YOU DO???? :angry:
> *


foo robbed a drug lord.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2007, 10:27 AM~8186605
> *charge it to the game!
> *


THATS WHAT YOU GOTTA DO SOMETIMES. :nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 11:07 AM~8186477
> *WHERE U AT BRIAN & LATIN ?? :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2007, 10:31 AM~8186636
> *foo robbed a drug lord.
> *


FUCKIN LIAR HE DIDNT ROB ME :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :twak: :banghead:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 10:31 AM~8186216
> *Its official man, Im back in town and out of lowriding!!
> 
> 
> ...


so thats where all the bens went. you couldve gave me some of them instead of leaving me with jacksons! asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 27 2007, 09:36 AM~8185938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is there a list of bills next to the money? debts a b1tch huh? :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 11:40 AM~8186702
> *
> why is there a list of bills next to the money?  debts a b1tch huh?   :0
> *


hahaha!! I only have a house payment foo'!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 11:40 AM~8186702
> *
> why is there a list of bills next to the money?  debts a b1tch huh?   :0
> *


thats a count list to keep up with all that money. you never had that prob counting the limitless amounts of food stamps?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heres mine. counting it is a b1tch.. so many paper cuts, its like i shook hands with a weed eater.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2007, 11:45 AM~8186729
> *thats a count list to keep up with all that money. you never had that prob counting the limitless amounts of food stamps?
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 11:46 AM~8186735
> *heres mine.   counting it is a b1tch..  so many paper cuts, its like i shook hands with a weed eater.
> 
> 
> ...


yahoo, search, pics of money

in b's pic i see his table, raggedy phone, and ghey ass tecate lite


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2007, 11:48 AM~8186745
> *yahoo, search, pics of money
> 
> in b's pic i see his table, raggedy phone, and ghey ass tecate lite
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 11:50 AM~8186759
> 
> [/b]


ghey ass means ''not kool" asshole :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 11:50 AM~8186759
> 
> [/b]


so you are ghey? :0 knew it.. thats what everybody was saying..and i was thinkin..nawww..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 11:07 AM~8186477
> *WHERE U AT BRIAN & LATIN ?? :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...










lol!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 11:54 AM~8186788
> *so you are ghey?  :0    knew it..  thats what everybody was saying..and i was thinkin..nawww..
> *


 :around:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 08:06 AM~8186086
> *DAMN ****** I THOUGHT YOU WAS JUST KIDDING
> 
> 
> ...


ha... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2007, 09:07 AM~8186477
> *WHERE U AT BRIAN & LATIN ?? :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 10:31 AM~8186216
> *Its official man, Im back in town and out of lowriding!!
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwww say it aint so sally........damn it avenge you said we was gonna give em crack get him strung out and by the drop for penuts ..........you took to long :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 27 2007, 12:02 PM~8186871
> *awwwwwwwww say it aint so sally........damn it avenge you said we was gonna give em crack get him strung out and by the drop for penuts ..........you took to long :angry:
> *


he found the killa. no use for the crack.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 27 2007, 10:08 AM~8186484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wish i had that problem


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cash is old skoo anyway.. i'm working with debit card, visa, mastercard, american express.. autozone card.. what ya'll know about that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 11:07 AM~8186900
> *cash is old skoo anyway.. i'm working with debit card, visa, mastercard, american express..  autozone card..    what ya'll know about that.
> *



cash in hand or you owe DA MAN hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 27 2007, 12:07 PM~8186899
> *makes the pockets look fat......or happy to see someone.....haha  :biggrin:
> 
> wish i had that problem
> *


food stamp problem?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2007, 11:12 AM~8186933
> *food stamp problem?
> *



yeah....instead of supportin all those lazy fkers that get to stay home and pay $25 rent and $30 light bills....... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 12:07 PM~8186900
> *cash is old skoo anyway.. i'm working with debit card, visa, mastercard, american express..  autozone card..    what ya'll know about that.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 09:02 AM~8186448
> *ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2007, 08:29 AM~8185646
> *calm down chief, its at the body shop
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2007, 11:48 AM~8186745
> *yahoo, search, pics of money
> 
> in b's pic i see his table, raggedy phone, and ghey ass tecate lite
> *


 :nono: I have the same phone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 01:03 PM~8187308
> *:nono: I have the same phone.
> *


x2 6682 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 01:07 PM~8187312
> *x2 6682  :biggrin:
> *


Avng is just mad cuz he has a POS no cam samsung!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 01:21 PM~8187396
> *Avng is just mad cuz he has a POS no cam samsung!
> *


 :0 Only roll with Motorola................. :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 01:27 PM~8187425
> *:0 Only roll with Motorola................. :yes:
> *


N0k!4 4 L!f3


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 01:27 PM~8187425
> *:0 Only roll with Motorola................. :yes:
> *


 :thumbsdown: 


Nokia = Cadillac

Motorola = Lincolin


:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 01:30 PM~8187443
> *:thumbsdown:
> Nokia = Cadillac
> 
> ...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 01:33 PM~8187462
> *
> *



:twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 27 2007, 01:40 PM~8187514
> *:twak:
> *


Get out of Houston Lowriders............ :buttkick:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 02:02 PM~8187641
> *Get out of Houston Lowriders............ :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: Ok so you wanna be the Kettle? :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 27 2007, 02:10 PM~8187689
> *:uh:  Ok so you wanna be the Kettle?  :twak:
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 02:15 PM~8187724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont hate me becuase you got owned by the big M :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 27 2007, 02:47 PM~8187929
> *dont hate me becuase you got owned by the big M  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 27 2007, 02:47 PM~8187929
> *dont hate me becuase you got owned by the big M  :0
> *


link? pics? dvd?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

post


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 03:05 PM~8188033
> *link?  pics?  dvd?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=94200&st=26100

:0 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 03:23 PM~8188171
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=94200&st=26100
> 
> :0  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8184732


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 03:29 PM~8188218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8184732
> *


  :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 03:29 PM~8188218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8184732
> *



:cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8185833


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 27 2007, 03:33 PM~8188240
> *:cheesy:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8185833
> ...


POBRE VATO


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2007, 03:37 PM~8188269
> *POBRE VATO
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2007, 03:39 PM~8188284
> *
> *


It's spanish :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car is for sale. got my eyes on bigger things. call me to talk about it if interested. 832 228 0230


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

nice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 27 2007, 03:47 PM~8188337
> *It's spanish  :biggrin:
> *


Oh Really...........:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 27 2007, 03:53 PM~8188385
> *nice
> *


x2


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 03:51 PM~8188369
> *car is for sale. got my eyes on bigger things. call me to talk about it if interested. 832 228 0230
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

ONLY IN HOUSTON CAN I FIND A MONSTER CADDIE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 27 2007, 08:21 PM~8190212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bitch is clean


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2007, 01:21 PM~8187396
> *Avng is just mad cuz he has a POS no cam samsung!
> *


hey, 1.3 mega pixel with MP3 & MP4 and all sorts of other bullshit on my phone. and the son of a bitch is sturdy, been beat the fuck up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2007, 10:31 PM~8191303
> *hey, 1.3 mega pixel with MP3 & MP4 and all sorts of other bullshit on my phone. and the son of a bitch is sturdy, been beat the fuck up.
> *


its cause your asian.. you prolly got hook up, from kin folk. bastard


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 10:37 PM~8191335
> *its cause your asian..  you prolly got hook up, from kin folk.  bastard
> *


how you know? fucker is an unlocked phone too. was cool when i bought it. but now i just use a phone to talk. got a sony digi cam for pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bawla


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 02:51 PM~8188369
> *car is for sale. got my eyes on bigger things. call me to talk about it if interested. 832 228 0230
> 
> 
> ...



but what it dew?!


do you have any pictures of it laid out?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ya mero Friday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2007, 06:34 AM~8193070
> *ya mero Friday
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 02:51 PM~8188369
> *car is for sale. got my eyes on bigger things. call me to talk about it if interested. 832 228 0230
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 28 2007, 05:08 AM~8193031
> *but what it dew?!
> do you have any pictures of it laid out?
> 
> *


yea but its probably already sold, deal pending today.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 08:19 AM~8193405
> *yea but its probably already sold, deal pending today.
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

whrs hrny?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 28 2007, 09:37 AM~8193815
> *whrs hrny?
> *


im here. i had to go to the dr this morning.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 09:11 AM~8194043
> *im here. i had to go to the dr this morning.
> *


am i gona be a dad :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 10:37 AM~8194208
> *am i gona be a dad  :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/13/texas-d...-speed-cameras/


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 10:37 AM~8194208
> *am i gona be a dad  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 11:11 AM~8194043
> *im here. i had to go to the dr this morning.
> *


good news?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 28 2007, 12:15 PM~8194450
> *good news?
> *


she gonna have your baby? congrats!! just better hope it dont come out lookin like another LIL'er.. or she gonna have explaining to do.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 11:37 AM~8194208
> *am i gona be a dad  :cheesy:
> *


be a deadbeat one, that don't have child support payments.. 

like myself.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:21 AM~8194490
> *she gonna have your baby?  congrats!!    just better hope it dont come out lookin like another LIL'er.. or she gonna have explaining to do.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. mannnnnnnnnn. i saw that "black snake moan" movie with samual l jackson.. man finds a sllut on side of road.. brings her in crib and chains her down.. to "cure her of her sickness" good flix..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard its gonna get real "ragedy" up in this bitch again. for them fools who pulled that shit on sunday i hope you ready. its gonna get nasty :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 12:27 PM~8194540
> *i heard its gonna get real "ragedy" up in this bitch again.  for them fools who pulled that shit on sunday i hope you ready. its gonna get nasty  :0  :0
> *


:0 ragedy? my old luxury sport back on da scene?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 10:28 AM~8194548
> *:0  ragedy?  my old luxury sport back on da scene?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 28 2007, 11:15 AM~8194450
> *good news?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 12:30 PM~8194559
> *:nosad:
> *


is it mine? :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 10:27 AM~8194540
> *i heard its gonna get real "ragedy" up in this bitch again.  for them fools who pulled that shit on sunday i hope you ready. its gonna get nasty  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 28 2007, 11:22 AM~8194500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


six tre droptop comin soon...... :thumbsdown: buying lifted cars


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:31 AM~8194567
> *is it mine?    :uh:
> *


 :loco: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:31 AM~8194567
> *is it mine?    :uh:
> *


you must want ellie to shoot you....... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2007, 11:33 AM~8194585
> *you must want ellie to shoot you....... :0
> *


ellie is a happily married man. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2007, 12:31 PM~8194571
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> six tre droptop comin soon...... :thumbsdown: buying lifted cars
> *


excuse me.. but i never bought a lifted car.. luxury sport was all stock when i got my hands on it.. needed alot of work. new hood, repaired door, from accident.. replace all the side moldings that were missing.. weld holes left from removed landau top. paint, la wires, then off to "southside hydraulics" to install 2 chrome red's g-1's i scored off shorty.  

thats confirmable sucka


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 10:28 AM~8194548
> *:0  ragedy?  my old luxury sport back on da scene?
> *


1-2-3-4 take your pick


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 28 2007, 09:11 AM~8194043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 28 2007, 12:32 PM~8194580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


til u came along.. busted up marriage.. had em flee town.. like laws after em.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 28 2007, 11:35 AM~8194603
> *:0
> 
> :no: it's mine hno:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 12:35 PM~8194599
> *1-2-3-4 take your pick
> *


4.. what i win?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 28 2007, 10:36 AM~8194610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:36 AM~8194610
> *how would you know..  u were passed out..      :0
> til u came along.. busted up marriage.. had em flee town.. like laws after em.
> *


i will never be that passed out to remember that! id have to be close to death.

uh, no.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 12:39 PM~8194637
> *i will never be that passed out to remember that! id have to be close to death.
> 
> uh, no.
> *


just think back.. remember waking up smelling like hot pockets and rum? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 10:39 AM~8194637
> *i will never be that passed out to remember that! id have to be close to death.
> *


:roflmao:
hahahaha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:40 AM~8194647
> *just think back.. remember waking up smelling like hot pockets and rum?  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: 

wasnt me. remember im not your type.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 12:42 PM~8194663
> *:barf:
> 
> wasnt me. remember im not your type.
> *


aight.. suit yourself.. didn't wanna dish out child support anyway..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 28 2007, 11:39 AM~8194637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:42 AM~8194673
> *aight.. suit yourself.. didn't wanna dish out child support anyway..
> *


you already said you dont pay child support. remember "deadbead dad"?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ellie, stop calling me askin if baby really mine. real immature that is.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 12:44 PM~8194687
> *you already said you dont pay child support. remember "deadbead dad"?
> *


don't pay cause da mommas never filed. dish out some $ for baby #2.. momma from baby #1, dont want money. offered.. turned down. 


there, now everybody knows my business.. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 10:34 AM~8194595
> *excuse me.. but i never bought a lifted car..  luxury sport was all stock when i got my hands on it..  needed alot of work.  new hood, repaired door, from accident..  replace all the side moldings that were missing.. weld holes left from removed landau top.  paint, la wires,  then off to "southside hydraulics" to install 2 chrome red's g-1's i scored off shorty.
> 
> thats confirmable sucka
> *


who welded the rack to the trunk floor????? :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:45 AM~8194704
> *don't pay cause da mommas never filed.    dish out some $ for baby #2..  momma from baby #1, dont want money.  offered..  turned down.
> there, now everybody knows my business..  :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 12:46 PM~8194709
> *who welded the rack to the trunk floor?????  :0  :0
> *


some cake that took like a month to lift the car.. cause he was a sucka-fo-love.. and would drop everything.. to go cuddle with a female.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 10:44 AM~8194687
> *you already said you dont pay child support. remember "deadbead dad"?
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 10:45 AM~8194704
> *don't pay cause da mommas never filed.    dish out some $ for baby #2..  momma from baby #1, dont want money.  offered..  turned down.
> there, now everybody knows my business..  :angry:
> *


you put it out there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 10:36 AM~8194618
> *4.. what i win?
> *


might be a 3, after all they did come after my lincoln :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 12:47 PM~8194729
> *might be a 3, after all they did come after my lincoln  :0  :0
> *


actually.. they came after linc and a lac.. with one drive-by.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 12:47 PM~8194720
> *:happysad:
> *


you knocked up for real? congrats


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like i said though.. good thing i'm outside their driving distance. they'd have to load up a trailer, to come to drive-by at my crib.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:51 AM~8194757
> *you knocked up for real?    congrats
> *


LOL no im not.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 12:36 PM~8194618
> *4.. what i win?
> *


1-8-9


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 12:55 PM~8194773
> *LOL no im not.
> *


false alarm? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

whew!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 28 2007, 12:06 PM~8194825
> *whew!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 28 2007, 12:08 PM~8194831
> *:ugh:
> *



:dunno: :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 28 2007, 01:09 PM~8194834
> *:dunno:  :angel:
> *


 :scrutinize: 

*YOU'RE SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

me too :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2007, 11:47 AM~8194729
> *might be a 3, after all they did come after my lincoln  :0  :0
> *


 :0 congratulations ?? :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346914


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

glad i pulled out.. wouldnt want any interracial babies running around.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yellow bone babies??
:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 28 2007, 11:22 AM~8194889
> *:0  congratulations ??  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346914
> *


maybe. maybe another one. who knows.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. yall actually working


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 12:45 PM~8194704
> *don't pay cause da mommas never filed.    dish out some $ for baby #2..  momma from baby #1, dont want money.  offered..  turned down.
> there, now everybody knows my business..  :angry:
> *


illegals dont pay child support


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:34 AM~8194595
> *excuse me.. but i never bought a lifted car..  luxury sport was all stock when i got my hands on it..  needed alot of work.  new hood, repaired door, from accident..  replace all the side moldings that were missing.. weld holes left from removed landau top.  paint, la wires,  then off to "" to install 2 chrome red's g-1's i scored off shorty.   southside hydraulics
> 
> thats confirmable sucka
> *


thank you


----------



## 81coupedeville (Sep 19, 2006)

WHAT IT DO H-TOWN,JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I STILL GOT MY LAC FOR SALE$800 HIT ME UP 361 652 0194 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 28 2007, 05:23 PM~8196346
> *thank you
> *


as much as i still think you're a sucka-fo-love.. cake azz b1tch.. honestly, never had big problems with setup. next owner did though, :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

If anyone know anyone interested in a free booth for the Christmas in July car show on July 15...let me know... 

Booths are free if you do something free for the kids... for instance the last one in December we had a booth where the kids made candy necklaces, christmas cards, ornaments, and sand necklaces, and we had some signs that said Los Magnificos Promotions....

But it's a nice way to give back to the kids...so if anyone is interested let me know  
-Thanks-
Oh yeah...and Richard Reyes is the one in charge, I believe


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 28 2007, 12:16 PM~8194865
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> YOU'RE SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



a huevo loco.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 28 2007, 07:13 PM~8197030
> *If anyone know anyone interested in a free booth for the Christmas in July car show on July 15...let me know...
> 
> Booths are free if you do something free for the kids... for instance the last one in December we had a booth where the kids made candy necklaces, christmas cards, ornaments, and sand necklaces, and we had some signs that said Los Magnificos Promotions....
> ...


damn.. i said i would dress like a clown make baloons for da kids.. geez..


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

ha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im fucking bored..


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:53 AM~8194762
> *like i said though.. good thing i'm outside their driving distance.    they'd have to load up a trailer, to come to drive-by at my crib.
> *


YOUR NOT WORTH ME WASTEING MY TIME YOUR SHIT NOT EVEN LIFTED


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 05:51 PM~8196899
> *as much as i still think you're a sucka-fo-love..  cake azz b1tch..    honestly, never had big problems with setup.  next owner did though,  :biggrin:
> *


LOOK FAT ASS YOU NEED TO GET A FUCKING LIFE AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF MINE ,AND YES BICTH MY SHIT IS NOT A TRAILER QUEEN I JUST DONT HAVE TIME TO PLAY WITH CHILDISH BITCHS LIKE YOU THAT TALK SHIT AND CANT BACK UP IF YOU GOT SOMETHING THEN NOSE UP BITCH IF NOT SIT YOUR FAT ASS DOWN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:around:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 11:26 PM~8199734
> *:uh:
> *


lol he owned you lollolol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn ****** just gettin broke off up in here :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone needs to get him the hurt feelings report, to fill out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2007, 02:40 AM~8200044
> *lol he owned you lollolol
> *


kinda like he owned you on sunday? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2007, 05:48 AM~8200420
> *kinda like he owned you on sunday?  :0
> *


pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody wanna buy a 9mm springfield xd-9.. make offer.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2007, 08:01 AM~8200534
> *anybody wanna buy a 9mm springfield xd-9..  make offer.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

23 MORE DAYS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2007, 07:01 AM~8200534
> *anybody wanna buy a 9mm springfield xd-9..  make offer.
> *


$25 and a case of hot pockets


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 29 2007, 12:11 AM~8199669
> *LOOK FAT ASS YOU NEED TO GET A FUCKING LIFE AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF MINE ,AND YES BICTH MY SHIT IS NOT A TRAILER QUEEN I JUST DONT HAVE TIME TO PLAY WITH CHILDISH BITCHS LIKE YOU THAT TALK SHIT AND CANT BACK UP IF YOU GOT SOMETHING THEN NOSE UP BITCH IF NOT SIT YOUR FAT ASS DOWN
> *



that was a mean thing to say to my portly friend


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2007, 08:50 AM~8200714
> *that was a mean thing to say to my portly friend
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 28 2007, 07:22 PM~8197375
> *damn.. i said i would dress like a clown make baloons for da kids..  geez..
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2007, 08:50 AM~8200714
> *that was a mean thing to say to my portly friend
> *


----------



## HOOLIGAN (May 8, 2006)

SUP HOUSTONE


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

orale!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP BITCHES.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2007, 10:21 AM~8201110
> *WASSUP BITCHES.
> *


taco time ******!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2007, 10:34 AM~8201176
> *taco time ******!
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Where'd u get that shirt homie??? :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2007, 04:48 AM~8200420
> *kinda like he owned you on sunday?  :0
> *


redemption is already underway


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jun 29 2007, 10:44 AM~8201217
> *:roflmao: Where'd u get that shirt homie??? :roflmao:
> *


http://www.misnopales.com


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2007, 09:45 AM~8201222
> *http://www.misnopales.com
> *


:twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone on here have contact info for the Freds at Performance Art...its kinda urgent. I cant see the kast pages due to fowl mouthery and my stupid work firewall foul mouthery detection system rendering pages with objectionable content "Forbidden by ratings check"...PLEASE call me or text me some contact info.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lunch break poo-toes..what i miss?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jun 29 2007, 08:48 AM~8200703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what? for free? this hu$tle town.. everything cost money..even info.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2007, 10:35 AM~8201561
> *tempting,but no. besides, you dont want a gun..cathy just take it away and pop u in da azz with it.. least thats my prediction.
> yes!!!!
> yeah, i saw that.
> ...



what's funny is that i showed her how to shoot a 9mm back in the day..... :biggrin: 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHY (ALAC)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2007, 11:41 AM~8201606
> *what's funny is that i showed her how to shoot a 9mm back in the day..... :biggrin:
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHY (ALAC)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


its yo wifey bday? 

happy bday cathy..don't let Mr dayton dealer come home without least a 1 karat diamond something.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 29 2007, 09:47 AM~8201232
> *anyone on here have contact info for the Freds at Performance Art...its kinda urgent.  I cant see the kast pages due to fowl mouthery and my stupid work firewall foul mouthery detection system rendering pages with objectionable content "Forbidden by ratings check"...PLEASE call me or text me some contact info.
> *


8328670977 :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT UP ROB :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

281-330-8004


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody spot a 93+ caprice wagon for sale..lemme know.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2007, 10:41 AM~8201606
> *what's funny is that i showed her how to shoot a 9mm back in the day..... :biggrin:
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CATHY (ALAC)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 happy birthday cathy! :biggrin: 

how come she doesnt get on here anymore???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2007, 11:00 AM~8201727
> *x2 happy birthday cathy!  :biggrin:
> 
> how come she doesnt get on here anymore???
> *


too many trouble makers I suppose...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

wat up suckas


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2007, 11:59 AM~8201720
> *anybody spot a 93+  caprice wagon for sale..lemme know.
> *


I know where there is a 96 roadmaster wagon (LT1)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 29 2007, 12:02 PM~8201744
> *too many trouble makers I suppose...
> *


amen!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2007, 12:26 PM~8201894
> *amen!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HOOLIGAN (May 8, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2007, 10:49 AM~8201657
> *WHAT UP ROB :dunno:
> *


WHAT IT DO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jun 29 2007, 10:43 AM~8201621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure......she's a myspace pro though.....haha.....changes her page like everyday...... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://news.aol.com/story/_a/nbc-sting-sha...S00010000000001


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2007, 11:32 AM~8201950
> *http://news.aol.com/story/_a/nbc-sting-sha...S00010000000001
> *



:angry: mest up


----------



## HOOLIGAN (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2007, 10:32 AM~8201950
> *http://news.aol.com/story/_a/nbc-sting-sha...S00010000000001
> *


repost


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOOLIGAN_@Jun 29 2007, 12:41 PM~8202032
> *repost
> *


ya se puto


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2007, 11:31 AM~8201944
> *not sure......she's a myspace pro though.....haha.....changes her page like everyday...... :uh:
> *


no shit! i tell her that all the time! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2007, 06:35 AM~8200882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


My kids are behind me cracking up cause of this picture.....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 29 2007, 11:30 AM~8201933
> *WHAT IT DO
> *


NOT MUCH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2007, 11:46 AM~8202452
> *NOT MUCH
> *


rememind me to never go down pasadena blvd again.... that street is fuckkkkkkeeeddddd


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this weekend is gonna suck.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2007, 01:16 PM~8202622
> *this weekend is gonna suck.
> *



:0 danny cancelled ya'lls date?? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Ill be in Houston in 2 weeks... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2007, 01:18 PM~8202633
> *:0 danny cancelled ya'lls date?? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 29 2007, 01:21 PM~8202645
> *Ill be in Houston in 2 weeks...  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2007, 02:16 PM~8202622
> *this weekend is gonna suck.
> *


for you?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2007, 01:16 PM~8202622
> *this weekend is gonna suck.
> *


:no:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 29 2007, 10:02 AM~8201744
> *too many trouble makers I suppose...
> *


I only know one. You know who I'm talking about.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the birthday wishes!! I don't get on anymore at work b/c I don't want to lose this wonderful job I ABSOLUTELY love over perverted jokes and foul language :thumbsdown: 

I don't get on at home b/c it's usually dead in here round that time! Anyways, glad to hear my presence is missed :biggrin: 

~The birthday girl~


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy B-Day Cathy......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy birthday cathy.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 29 2007, 02:16 PM~8202622
> *this weekend is gonna suck.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 29 2007, 02:21 PM~8202645
> *Ill be in Houston in 2 weeks...  :0  :cheesy:
> *


mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jun 29 2007, 03:35 PM~8203283
> *I only know one.  You know who I'm talking about.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2007, 02:18 PM~8202633
> *:0 danny cancelled ya'lls date?? :0
> *


she aint my type


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

going to bday party sat nite for family member.. who down to help me break the bar? just gimme call.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2007, 06:06 PM~8204237
> *going to bday party sat nite for family member.. who down to help me break the bar?  just gimme call.
> *


If I make it there in time I would........ :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 30 2007, 01:50 AM~8206797
> *If I make it there in time I would........ :yes:
> *


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey SIXTY8imp,
we saved you a taco, enjoy.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like said other day, i thought we was cool.. :tears:

and no thanks, not my flava, i eat puzzy. robert can keep his leftovers..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ha pendejo!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2007, 08:47 AM~8207617
> *like said other day, i thought we was cool..      :tears:
> 
> and no thanks, not my flava, i eat puzzy.  robert can keep his leftovers..
> *


I ALREADY TOLD YOUR FATS ASS TO KEEP MY NAME OUT OF YOUR MOUTH


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2007, 01:51 AM~8206803
> *
> *


Money didn't get delivered as supposed to. Want be there tonight to crash party....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 30 2007, 10:41 AM~8207800
> *I ALREADY TOLD YOUR FATS ASS TO KEEP MY NAME OUT OF YOUR MOUTH
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 30 2007, 11:00 AM~8207900
> *Money didn't get delivered as supposed to. Want be there tonight to crash party....
> *


damn fool.. people deliver your money to ya? bawla!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2007, 10:26 AM~8207745
> *ha pendejo!
> *


ah fool.. if u aint been canned yet.. tell em to come pick up this box. oh, still got those chips u wanted, if u wanna come get em.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2007, 08:26 AM~8207745
> *ha pendejo!
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2007, 10:26 AM~8208022
> *ah fool.. if u aint been canned yet.. tell  em to come pick up this box.  oh, still got those chips u wanted, if u wanna come get em.
> *


***** call for a disconnect...or they gonna keep chargin ya ass


713-640-000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2007, 11:36 AM~8208063
> ****** call for a disconnect...or they gonna keep chargin ya ass
> 713-640-000
> *


oh, i told em to disconnect me already.. when they called to b1tch about the bill. :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if you already got dish , fk that last bill


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8208099
> *if you already got dish , fk that last bill
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8208099
> *if you already got dish , fk that last bill
> *


yeah.. then even left the broadband up for about a week longer.. thats when i had to finally install the dsl modem.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 30 2007, 11:47 AM~8208125
> *:0
> *


calm down.. you white.. i know what you thinking.. "you're suppose to pay bills by the due date, or theres big troubles'.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 30 2007, 10:47 AM~8208125
> *:0
> *



slackin ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm from da hood.. disconnect us.. and we'll have a new account next week.. in a 2 yr olds name.  if we aint got a kids name to use.. we'll borrow one.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2007, 10:52 AM~8208159
> *i'm from da hood.. disconnect us.. and we'll have a new account next week.. in a 2 yr olds name.        if we aint got a kids name to use.. we'll borrow one.
> *


beleive it or not that will work, or switch your last name to first...and a 8 digit number for your drivers licence number

but ya didnt hear it from me...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2007, 11:58 AM~8208203
> *beleive it or not that will work, or switch your last name to first...and a 8 digit number for your drivers licence number
> 
> but ya didnt hear it from me...
> *


taking notes:slo said..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 30 2007, 10:00 AM~8207900
> *Money didn't get delivered as supposed to. Want be there tonight to crash party....
> *


still got the parts man.....let me know what's up before they go back on the market....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2007, 12:43 PM~8208433
> *still got the parts man.....let me know what's up before they go back on the market....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2007, 11:25 AM~8208019
> *damn fool..  people deliver your money to ya?   bawla!!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2007, 12:43 PM~8208433
> *still got the parts man.....let me know what's up before they go back on the market....
> *


Go head dawg...... :tears: And I'll hit you up another time for parts...........


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

:buttkick: slim this is for u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry: 

aight.. i apologize to anybody i pissed off recently. damn i was just fk'n around.. guess i went too far.. aint mean nothing by it. geez..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jun 30 2007, 06:54 PM~8209908
> *:buttkick: slim this is for u
> *


 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2007, 04:55 PM~8209911
> *:angry:
> 
> aight..  i apologize to anybody i pissed off recently.  damn i was just fk'n around.. guess i went too far..  aint mean nothing by it.  geez..
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 30 2007, 07:21 PM~8210049
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


except you.. meant all that shyt i said about you.. fkr


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2007, 09:58 AM~8208203
> *beleive it or not that will work, or switch your last name to first...and a 8 digit number for your drivers licence number
> 
> but ya didnt hear it from me...
> *



slo i need another hd/dvr cable box u got the hook up?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 30 2007, 06:55 PM~8209911
> *:angry:
> 
> aight..  i apologize to anybody i pissed off recently.  damn i was just fk'n around.. guess i went too far..  aint mean nothing by it.  geez..
> *


shove that apology up your ass puto.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 30 2007, 02:58 PM~8209291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUSSY...... :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 30 2007, 10:51 PM~8210855
> *that's cool homie.....just been waitin to hear back from you...my other homie may end up usin em or sellin to another guy in my club.....let me know when you need somethin...
> *


Cool I wanted to hit you up when I knew for sure, but do your thing.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 30 2007, 10:47 PM~8210834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk u jethro


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THE LONE SAY HE GONNA SERVE ROBERT WITH HIS NEW HOPPER :biggrin: :0 hno: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeABmQHS_aA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2007, 10:21 AM~8212738
> *THE LONE SAY HE GONNA SERVE ROBERT WITH HIS NEW HOPPER :biggrin:  :0  hno:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeABmQHS_aA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:GAAAAS...... BRAAAAAKE...... DIIIIIIIP


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2007, 11:28 AM~8212767
> *:biggrin:GAAAAS...... BRAAAAAKE...... DIIIIIIIP
> *


Wuz up slim Chong on da bumper!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for giving me your money fellas. just bought my groceries for the month of july :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2007, 10:21 AM~8212738
> *THE LONE SAY HE GONNA SERVE ROBERT WITH HIS NEW HOPPER :biggrin:  :0  hno:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeABmQHS_aA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2007, 12:29 PM~8213012
> *thanks for giving me your money fellas. just bought my groceries for the month of july  :biggrin:
> *


i was giving you that money, so you could get your lawn cut :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 1 2007, 12:22 PM~8213225
> *i was giving you that money, so you could get your lawn cut :biggrin:
> *


no shit.. ***** gave me grass stains on my chucks...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 1 2007, 12:21 PM~8212738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2007, 12:50 PM~8213282
> *no shit.. ***** gave me grass stains on my chucks...
> *


kandy grass stain green


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said his grass grows kandy green :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chill the fuck out, warm up the spaghetti u have and ill be there in 20 mins


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2007, 03:46 PM~8213443
> *chill the fuck out, warm up the spaghetti u have and ill be there in 20 mins
> *


  

never anwered phone though.. so just went home. thanks alot. 
:angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2007, 01:40 PM~8213429
> *kandy grass stain green
> *


got some bleach white.. my shoe need cleaning


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

them hot wings weren't that hot.. ya'll just skurry azz's..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yo fat ass will eat anything..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2007, 08:55 PM~8210636
> *slo i need another hd/dvr cable box u got the hook up?
> *


na cant get no boxes, cable aint like it used to be, if i get one it wont be active you gotta get it active by calling and signin over ya card number n shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 1 2007, 12:59 PM~8212885
> *Wuz up slim Chong on da bumper!!
> *


sup........... who is this


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, Helen Carmona

hi helen


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 29 2007, 04:04 PM~8204215
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 1 2007, 10:13 PM~8215050
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking for a set of daytons. all chrome anyone knows any let me know. will pay top dollar for a good clean set. i know what they are worth so lets deal.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2007, 01:15 AM~8216170
> *looking for a set of daytons. all chrome anyone knows any let me know. will pay top dollar for a good clean set. i know what they are worth so lets deal.
> *


just get some chinas.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 2 2007, 01:54 AM~8216452
> *just get some chinas.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 2 2007, 01:54 AM~8216452
> *just get some chinas.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 1 2007, 11:54 PM~8216452
> *just get some chinas.
> *


bitch do i look like i want to roll on fake daytons?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2007, 08:38 AM~8217798
> *bitch do i look like i want to roll on fake daytons?
> *


yes u do ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP EVERYBODY.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz Up people, only 20 days away............


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 11:12 AM~8218235
> *Wuz Up people, only 20 days away............
> *


DONT REMIND ME.... :burn:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2007, 10:25 AM~8218303
> *DONT REMIND ME.... :burn:
> *


sorry nick...........................20 more days


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2007, 10:38 AM~8217798
> *bitch do i look like i want to roll on fake daytons?
> *


yup. and watch your tone pootoe.. b4 i call your neighborhood association on ya.. come give u citation for your 2 foot deep kandy green grass.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

MY BOY WAS HAPPY WITH HIS MEAL.....












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

slimonthabumperrrrrr


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2007, 10:40 AM~8218424
> *MY BOY WAS HAPPY WITH HIS MEAL.....
> 
> 
> ...


I would too................................................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2007, 10:40 AM~8218424
> *MY BOY WAS HAPPY WITH HIS MEAL.....
> 
> 
> ...


even happier because i broke them suckas off on the dice and cards. pay up chumps


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

not me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2007, 11:40 AM~8218424
> *MY BOY WAS HAPPY WITH HIS MEAL.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 2 2007, 12:00 PM~8218848
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2007, 01:28 PM~8219020
> *whats so funny  :angry:
> *


you look like a chipmunk. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 2 2007, 12:33 PM~8219067
> *you look like a chipmunk. :roflmao:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 2 2007, 01:33 PM~8219067
> *you look like a chipmunk. :roflmao:
> *


YEAH WITH A MOUTH FULL OF NUTZ.... :wow:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2007, 11:45 AM~8218454
> *even happier because i broke them suckas off on the dice and cards. pay up chumps
> *


SHAKE EM UP SHAKE EM UP SHAKE EM UP SHAKE EM.. ROLL EM ON SLIMS ESCALADE AND WATCH ME BREAK EM WITH A SEVEN. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:




















NO MERCY NOT EVEN ON HIS OWN MEMBERS.....DAAANG


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2007, 01:34 PM~8219073
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2007, 01:38 PM~8219097
> *YEAH WITH A MOUTH FULL OF NUTZ.... :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2007, 01:42 PM~8219121
> *SHAKE EM UP SHAKE EM UP SHAKE EM UP SHAKE EM.. ROLL EM ON SLIMS ESCALADE AND WATCH ME BREAK EM WITH A SEVEN. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

kens face is sooo fkin hilarious in the second pic. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

nice hat by the way..... :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea its funny i laughed all the way to the bank. u chumps paid my light bill and my groceries for month of july.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2007, 02:13 PM~8219356
> *yea its funny i laughed all the way to the bank. u chumps paid my light bill and my groceries for month of july.
> *


KENNY CAN YOU BE MORE SPECIFIC ON THA CHUMPS YOU TALMBOUT???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2007, 01:34 PM~8219498
> *KENNY CAN YOU BE MORE SPECIFIC ON THA CHUMPS YOU TALMBOUT???
> *


how much for you to get off my dick???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2007, 02:35 PM~8219504
> *how much for you to get off my dick???
> 
> 
> ...


SAY WHAT YOU WANT YOU CANT TOP THOSE PIX..... BESIDES WHY YOU GETTIN ALL BUT HURT BOOBOO..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

WHATS UP NIX????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yall playin with them monsta ass dice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2007, 12:42 PM~8219121
> *SHAKE EM UP SHAKE EM UP SHAKE EM UP SHAKE EM.. ROLL EM ON SLIMS ESCALADE AND WATCH ME BREAK EM WITH A SEVEN. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...











LET ME IN ON THE FUN HOMEBOY !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SHIT NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT I SHOULD HAVE CHARGED THEM SUCKAS A HOUSE FEE OF 10%


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: WHUTZ UP SLIM........R U GOING TO LRM SHOW


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 2 2007, 02:59 PM~8219257
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> kens face is sooo fkin hilarious in the second pic.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't laugh..he trying to make $ to get u that yukon.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2007, 03:35 PM~8219504
> *how much for you to get off my dick???
> 
> 
> ...


wanna put some of that $ on arm wrestling? i'll tear ur arm off shoulder, if theres money on it.


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2007, 07:55 PM~8214642
> *sup........... who is this
> *


Juan with New Era CC


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

slim u got my money? or there is gunna b sum :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 2 2007, 08:39 PM~8221546
> *slim u got my money? or there is gunna b sum :buttkick:
> *


cell phone people told em same thing


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up big pimp???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mc gregor park was tight last night


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 2 2007, 07:05 PM~8221714
> *what's up big pimp???
> *


which one, there s alot of them in here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 2 2007, 09:05 PM~8221714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2007, 07:06 PM~8221725
> *mc gregor park was tight last night
> *


any pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2007, 09:09 PM~8221745
> *which one, there s alot of them in here :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u aint no pimp.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 2 2007, 07:10 PM~8221752
> *
> word?
> *


every sunday from 6 to 9pm , from now on ,homies dont wanna b there early, esta caliente :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2007, 09:14 PM~8221793
> *every sunday from 6 to 9pm , from now on ,homies dont wanna b there early, esta caliente :uh:
> *


hmmm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 2 2007, 07:11 PM~8221766
> *u aint no pimp.
> *


not a fat ass either :0 :biggrin: j/k guey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2007, 09:16 PM~8221815
> *not a fat ass either :0  :biggrin: j/k guey
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 2 2007, 07:11 PM~8221761
> *any pics?
> *


b there next week, couse there s an air bag truck vato talking shit cause his shit gets off the ground about 5 inches, that's my victim 4 next week :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2007, 07:19 PM~8221844
> *b there next week, couse there s an air bag truck vato talking shit cause his shit gets off the ground about 5 inches, that's my victim 4 next week :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 2 2007, 08:09 PM~8221745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ballin out of control.....dammit.....must be nice....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Members: mac2lac, switches4life, 7572da713


what's up homie.....


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2007, 08:19 PM~8221844
> *b there next week, couse there s an air bag truck vato talking shit cause his shit gets off the ground about 5 inches, that's my victim 4 next week :biggrin:
> *


LETS GET HIM


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 2 2007, 07:22 PM~8221867
> *a chingow..... :biggrin: .....what you up to loco????
> 
> 
> *


lots of work homie, hey i just found out i have relatives living in BRYAN TX :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 2 2007, 07:31 PM~8221925
> *LETS GET HIM
> *


ORALE!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2007, 08:31 PM~8221926
> *lots of work homie, hey i just found out i have relatives living in BRYAN TX :biggrin:
> *



o si....what are their names??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

OH SHIT SOUND LIKE DA PARK IT IS THEN SEE IF WE CAN KEEP IT GOING


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 2 2007, 05:44 PM~8221124
> *Juan with New Era CC
> *


QUE PASO PINCHE CHONG??????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 2 2007, 07:31 PM~8221925
> *LETS GET HIM
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: bout time everyone started cruising agine


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2007, 07:06 PM~8221725
> *mc gregor park was tight last night
> *


no shit.. i rolled through there in the elco around 6.. no one there.. it was dead.. so i just went down mlk and shit.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 2 2007, 08:39 PM~8221546
> *slim u got my money? or there is gunna b sum :buttkick:
> *


who the fuk is this.....if i owe you money suckaaaa getcho ass in line with the rest of them and wait for the check in the mail


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 2 2007, 09:04 PM~8221707
> *cell phone people told em same thing
> *


shut up pancakes.....for i serve you with the syrup anjamama lookin ass :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 2 2007, 05:16 PM~8220231
> *:biggrin:  WHUTZ UP  SLIM........R U GOING TO LRM SHOW
> *


thats the plan but looks like its gonna get down to the wire i just figured out who THA KRONIC is so im waiting on his gay ass to finish my shit so i can put my seats and insides back in


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

que no :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay buey! :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2007, 06:21 AM~8224787
> *ay buey!  :0
> *


You are right, AY BUEY only 19 days left


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 07:39 AM~8224828
> *You are right, AY BUEY only 19 days left
> *


 :yessad: :banghead:


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 08:39 AM~8224828
> *You are right, AY BUEY only 19 days left
> *


Damn rosco, you sleep with a calendar?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 3 2007, 07:53 AM~8225104
> *Damn rosco, you sleep with a calendar?
> *


Who the hell is ROSCO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 07:58 AM~8225129
> *Who the hell is  ROSCO
> *


lol :biggrin: sounds like a dogs name


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2007, 09:10 AM~8225172
> *bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay!
> *


A PUTA YOU IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD. I GOT UR MONEY.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 3 2007, 08:01 AM~8225145
> *lol  :biggrin:  sounds like a dogs name
> *



No shit. She keeps calling me ROSCO, i dont even know this lady. I know people from kustoms but not her. I guess we will meet at the super show


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 08:23 AM~8225223
> *No shit. She keeps calling me ROSCO, i dont even know this lady. I know people from kustoms but not her. I guess we will meet at the super show
> *


Im a fuckin idiot. I know exactly who that is now.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 3 2007, 08:27 AM~8225239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

THANKS, ALWAYS FOR SUPPORT..
FROM: HOLY ROLLERZ
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jul 3 2007, 10:20 AM~8225207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW.. GYPSY ROSE gonna be there?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my homie needs an engine for a 98 cadillac deville(northstar)....if anyone knows of a good place he can get a decent used one please let me know.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 3 2007, 11:45 AM~8225724
> *my homie needs an engine for a 98 cadillac deville(northstar)....if anyone knows of a good place he can get a decent used one please let me know.....
> *


williams auto salvage on shepard. if they dont have it.. they'll steal it.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2007, 09:30 AM~8225623
> *heard man prices going up..    heard people just dropping off $ to get put on waiting list.  :0        least thats word on da street.
> WOW.. GYPSY ROSE gonna be there?
> *


yeah just for you.....HATER


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 2 2007, 08:39 PM~8221546
> *slim u got my money? or there is gunna b sum :buttkick:
> *


:wave:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

sup dena :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 3 2007, 10:20 AM~8226033
> *yeah just for you.....HATER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 08:24 AM~8225227
> *Im a fuckin idiot. I know exactly who that is now.
> *


yes you arem but atleas t you know it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

WHATS UP GOOFY!


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

say slim ur car is gunna look real good at the lrm show with no back deck....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 3 2007, 12:39 PM~8226183
> *sup dena :twak:
> *


sup Tom Cat .... :biggrin: just getting ready ... you know ...


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

say dena u gunna b ready or what????? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 3 2007, 10:44 AM~8226223
> *say slim ur car is gunna look real good at the lrm show with no back deck....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NOT NICE NOT NICE AT ALL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 3 2007, 12:49 PM~8226253
> *say dena u gunna b ready or what????? :dunno:
> *


I was born ready :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 3 2007, 10:41 AM~8226205
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP FELLAS...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 3 2007, 10:48 AM~8225742
> *williams auto salvage on shepard.  if they dont have it.. they'll steal it.
> *


 :0 now dat's gangsta......

preciate it.....


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FOR MORE INFO: 832-297-2761


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2007, 10:42 AM~8226208
> *yes you arem but atleas t you know it.
> *


shut up bitch


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wut wut


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 back in the game  











sorry hny i spend the yukon money


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2007, 01:35 PM~8227020
> *:0  back in the game
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: its ok. i understand. you owe me though....  

so when can i ride... :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2007, 02:36 PM~8227032
> *:tears: its ok. i understand. you owe me though....
> 
> so when can i ride... :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2007, 01:35 PM~8227020
> *:0  back in the game
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS NO HOUSE CALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2007, 12:36 PM~8227032
> *:tears: its ok. i understand. you owe me though....
> 
> so when can i ride... :cheesy:
> *


not to be seen until july 22


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 3 2007, 12:42 PM~8227074
> *I GUESS NO HOUSE CALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you act like a convertible cant hop :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 3 2007, 01:40 PM~8227058
> *:ugh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2007, 02:44 PM~8227092
> *:tongue:
> *


cochina


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2007, 01:43 PM~8227080
> *you act like a convertible cant hop  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU BALL LIKE THAT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 3 2007, 12:45 PM~8227100
> *IF YOU BALL LIKE THAT
> *


im small time. u see the $1 bills in my hand that nicholas photoshopped....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0 and i heard that my towncar is still gonna be at the houston show :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2007, 01:42 PM~8227076
> *not to be seen until july 22
> *


oic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 3 2007, 02:45 PM~8227097
> *cochina
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 3 2007, 01:45 PM~8227097
> *cochina
> *


thats not me. im not a blonde. thats dannys myspace friend.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2007, 01:47 PM~8227122
> *:0  :0 and i heard that my towncar is still gonna be at the houston show  :0
> *


WHO GOT IT FROM YOU


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2007, 02:51 PM~8227142
> *thats not me. im not a blonde. thats dannys myspace friend.
> *


reow! (the claws come out)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 3 2007, 01:54 PM~8227166
> *reow! (the claws come out)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 3 2007, 02:55 PM~8227175
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2007, 12:35 PM~8227020
> *:0  back in the game
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 3 2007, 12:44 PM~8226223
> *say slim ur car is gunna look real good at the lrm show with no back deck....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i see we got jokes ha haha ha ....how about i reach DECK you in that milk dud head of yours....better finish my shit ......come get them pumps asshole


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*spam!*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2007, 01:35 PM~8227020
> *:0  back in the game
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....must be some chrome under the hood.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2007, 01:35 PM~8227020
> *:0  back in the game
> sorry hny i spend the yukon money
> *


aint seen all white guts since 94'


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
4TH JULY CUZIN LOLO
IF ANYBODY WOULD LIKE TO COME OUT IN THE MORNING.....
4TH JULY @ 8AM
START AT 10AM
MEET @ 610 & FULTON ST


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 3 2007, 04:11 PM~8228302
> *:thumbsup:
> 4TH JULY CUZIN LOLO
> IF ANYBODY WOULD LIKE TO COME OUT IN THE MORNING.....
> ...


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 10:24 AM~8225227
> *Im a fuckin idiot. I know exactly who that is now.
> *


Who, who is, me or my husband.


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 3 2007, 02:38 PM~8228043
> *spam!
> 
> 
> ...


check ill be thereeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 3 2007, 07:52 PM~8230233
> *ok
> *


 :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 3 2007, 11:45 AM~8225724
> *my homie needs an engine for a 98 cadillac deville(northstar)....if anyone knows of a good place he can get a decent used one please let me know.....
> *


ok


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2007, 09:11 PM~8222254
> *QUE PASO PINCHE CHONG??????
> *


trying to get our carsfinished for da show! got alot of work but we gona bust out some new rides!


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 3 2007, 10:24 PM~8230968
> *trying to get our carsfinished for da show! got alot of work but we gona bust out some new rides!
> *


I'm gona change the color on my car.from pearlwhite my old color to with house of kolor tangerine over a black base with gold flakes  we're also working on a 3 coupedevilles;and a 93 fleetwood dats gona be brandywine on some D's some of the guys in New Era c.c. are helping eachothers out but we gona need some help.I'm doing alot of everything by my self on everyones cars first and then I'll do mine.So in the mean time i'll help my self to some spinach  ooooosooooosooofhew by the way i dont eat spinach  :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 3 2007, 07:47 PM~8229303
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


i got a ? fo ya dumb ho......when did you get a lincon continental :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ANOTHER RAINY DAY IN HOUSTON :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

great day for that holiday pay. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

u sure love those happy meals :biggrin:

they sure love to photoshop you


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

????????????????????????????? :twak: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 4 2007, 10:13 AM~8233576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea they on my weenie like mustard and relish


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 3 2007, 05:13 PM~8229072
> *Who, who is, me or my husband.
> *


Both of Yall


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 3 2007, 09:43 PM~8231079
> *I'm gona change the color on my car.from pearlwhite my old color to  with house of kolor tangerine over a black base with gold flakes  we're also working on a 3 coupedevilles;and a 93 fleetwood dats gona be brandywine on some D's some of the guys in New Era c.c. are helping eachothers out but we gona need some help.I'm doing alot of everything by my self on everyones cars first and then I'll do mine.So in the mean time i'll help my self to some spinach  ooooosooooosooofhew by the way i dont eat spinach    :biggrin:
> *


yea tittie boy told me wat yall had up yalls sleeves i went by ur fatherinlaws house the other day tambien had to ask em some shit for shanes regal but look like yall steppin it buddy , hey ask ur brother or brother in law wat up wit the motor if he gon want it o que???????


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

It's going down at Drink Houston

We will be celebrating Teresa (Joey) Chuck's birthday at
DRINK HOUSTON
Saturday, July 21
9 pm
Go to www.drinkhouston.com for club information.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 4 2007, 02:58 PM~8234414
> *It's going down at Drink Houston
> 
> We will be celebrating Teresa (Joey) Chuck's birthday at
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## carucha64 (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 3 2007, 12:42 PM~8227074
> *I GUESS NO HOUSE CALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 somebody said HOUSECALLS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2007, 12:35 PM~8227020
> *:0  back in the game
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 4 2007, 12:51 PM~8234098
> *yea tittie boy told me wat yall had up yalls sleeves i went by ur fatherinlaws house the other day tambien had to ask em some shit for shanes regal but look like yall steppin it buddy , hey ask ur brother or brother in law wat up wit the motor if he gon want it o que???????
> *


I'll ask them. most likely it will be after the show before we can continue on the 65 super sport


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carucha64_@Jul 4 2007, 02:18 PM~8234577
> *
> *


 :biggrin: El Shuco Y SunlandPark presente :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 3 2007, 02:42 PM~8227074
> *I GUESS NO HOUSE CALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


***** wanted to much for that old ass camry and the setup was outdated


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

we have a 75 caprice needs restored. runs and drives. anyone interested. click on this: 
http://tinypic.com/4papatk.jpg


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

oh yea, 2300 obo.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 4 2007, 09:34 PM~8236822
> *oh yea, 2300 obo.
> *


 :0 how about layaway?


----------



## 71383cut (Jan 1, 2007)

What the guts and engine look like? I know ya'll don't buy junk just askin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 4 2007, 11:34 PM~8236820
> *we have a 75 caprice needs restored. runs and drives. anyone interested. click on this:
> http://tinypic.com/4papatk.jpg
> *


but wut it dew? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

17 More Days. .................................


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im soooo ready for this weekend!


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 4 2007, 11:38 PM~8236831
> *:0  how about layaway?
> *


Hey! There you are. :biggrin: What's been going on young friend? Ridin' with us to Vegas this year?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

big slim in tha house


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 71383cut_@Jul 4 2007, 11:38 PM~8236832
> *What the guts and engine look like?  I know ya'll don't buy junk just askin.
> *


 all original. both inside and engine. the car isn't junk it needs alil tlc. we bought our 72 in worse condition than this!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

missmary wheres uncle ben


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 4 2007, 11:34 PM~8236820
> *we have a 75 caprice needs restored. runs and drives. anyone interested. click on this:
> http://tinypic.com/4papatk.jpg
> *


any rust on that chevy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 5 2007, 07:42 AM~8238202
> *im soooo ready for this weekend!
> *


ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 5 2007, 08:42 AM~8238202
> *im soooo ready for this weekend!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 5 2007, 07:17 AM~8238097
> *17 More Days. .................................
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 09:09 AM~8238309
> *:angry:
> *


Car not ready yet?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 08:11 AM~8238318
> *Car not ready yet?
> *


HHHEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLL NNNAAWWWWWWW  AND THE IMPALA AINT EVEN READY FOR PAINT YET.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 07:23 AM~8238370
> *HHHEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLL NNNAAWWWWWWW   AND THE IMPALA AINT EVEN READY FOR PAINT YET.
> *


technical foul, 10 yard penalty.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 09:23 AM~8238370
> *HHHEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLL NNNAAWWWWWWW   AND THE IMPALA AINT EVEN READY FOR PAINT YET.
> *


 :0 Time to mash on the gas and get the ball rollin........ :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 08:32 AM~8238425
> *:0 Time to mash on the gas and get the ball rollin........ :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THATS RIGHT. KNOWING ME I'LL BE WORKIN UNTIL SATURDAY MORNING OF THE SHOW. I WORK BEST UNDER PRESSURE... :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2007, 08:25 AM~8238381
> *technical foul, 10 yard penalty.
> *


CHILL OUT BOO BOO :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 09:40 AM~8238461
> *I KNOW THATS RIGHT. KNOWING ME I'LL BE WORKIN UNTIL SATURDAY MORNING OF THE SHOW. I WORK BEST UNDER PRESSURE... :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll be there but the ride wont........... :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

boo boo.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 07:43 AM~8238473
> *CHILL OUT BOO BOO  :twak:
> *


i was gonna help u on your car u just ruined it :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2007, 09:21 AM~8238676
> *i was gonna help u on your car u just ruined it  :uh:
> *


NO ONE ASKED FOR YOUR HELP CHUMP.. :no: :thumbsdown: :twak: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 08:25 AM~8238700
> *NO ONE ASKED FOR YOUR HELP CHUMP.. :no:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :dunno:
> *


did u forget who tore that ragedy motherfucker down for you dont make me, make a og check call :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 5 2007, 06:54 AM~8238250
> *Hey! There you are.  :biggrin: What's been going on young friend? Ridin' with us to Vegas this year?
> *


He was over last night, we are trying to get ready for houston. We were all calling him ROSCO until he told us why.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2007, 10:31 AM~8238725
> *did u forget who tore that ragedy motherfucker down for you dont make me, make a og check call  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 5 2007, 08:42 AM~8238202
> *im soooo ready for this weekend!
> *


cant wait for our date? me neither :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2007, 11:43 AM~8239147
> *cant wait for our date? me neither  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2007, 09:43 AM~8239147
> *cant wait for our date? me neither  :biggrin:
> *


Better have some pics. or it didnt happen.

Just a heads up so when they ask for them you have them, you wont have to use a "i forgot the camera" since i told you ahead of time


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2007, 09:31 AM~8238725
> *did u forget who tore that ragedy motherfucker down for you dont make me, make a og check call  :uh:
> *


BOO BOO THAT RAGEDY MUTHA FUCKER YOU TALMBOUT WASN'T MY CAR THAT WAS THE PARTS CAR PUTA SO GET YOUR STORY STRAIGHT :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 5 2007, 08:42 AM~8238202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah..everybody knows u work fast when someone offers you a happy meal.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Any one have a single 14x7 with red adapter w/hex for sale in Houston?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:00 PM~8239249
> *BOO BOO THAT RAGEDY MUTHA FUCKER YOU TALMBOUT WASN'T MY CAR THAT WAS THE PARTS CAR PUTA SO GET YOUR STORY STRAIGHT :twak:
> *


if they look that much alike..that aint saying much about yo ride. ain't hating.just sayin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 12:05 PM~8239289
> *Any one have a single 14x7 with red adapter w/hex for sale in Houston?
> *


good luck..been lookin for single 14x7 forever.. you might as well just hit up homeboyz and get a new one. 

OR.. i'll sell u whole set of blue spoke chinaz with adapters


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2007, 11:43 AM~8239147
> *cant wait for our date? me neither  :biggrin:
> *


wear a rubber dude


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2007, 12:07 PM~8239311
> *good luck..been lookin for single 14x7 forever..    you might as well just hit up homeboyz and get a new one.
> 
> OR..  i'll sell u whole set of blue spoke chinaz with adapters
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I MISS MY CUTTY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:14 PM~8239369
> *
> I MISS MY CUTTY
> *


i dont


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 10:14 AM~8239369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics. When were you in BAYTOWN ?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 5 2007, 11:16 AM~8239385
> *nice pics. When were you in BAYTOWN ?
> *


THAT WAS EASTER LAST YEAR I JUST FOUND THOSER PIX


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:16 PM~8239395
> *THAT WAS EASTER LAST YEAR I JUST FOUND THOSER PIX
> *


you o' easter egg hunt'n azz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tonight.. 2 for 1 wings..at wings-n-more..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:14 PM~8239369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car still looking clean. I remember seeing it when Fidel had it in Dallas and seeing it when I came to Houston.... :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2007, 11:17 AM~8239405
> *you o' easter egg hunt'n azz
> *


HUSH YOUR MOUF B4 I HIDE MY EGGS IN IT. YOU BE LOOKIN LIKE-> :


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 10:16 AM~8239395
> *THAT WAS EASTER LAST YEAR I JUST FOUND THOSER PIX
> *


I was thinking that, i thought they were this years. Nice


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2007, 12:19 PM~8239418
> *tonight..    2 for 1 wings..at wings-n-more..
> *


ok.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 10:22 AM~8239450
> *HUSH YOUR MOUF B4 I HIDE MY EGGS IN IT. YOU BE LOOKIN LIKE-> :
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 11:21 AM~8239444
> *Car still looking clean. I remember seeing it when Fidel had it in Dallas and seeing it when I came to Houston.... :thumbsup:
> *


APPRECIATE IT BRO.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 5 2007, 11:22 AM~8239451
> *I was thinking that, i thought they were this years. Nice
> *


 THIS YEAR THE WEATHER SUCKED


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8239471
> *APPRECIATE IT BRO.
> *


Just add a butty kit to it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:25 PM~8239486
> *THIS YEAR THE WEATHER SUCKED
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

like 4 straight months of rain. i think imma build me an ark lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2007, 12:39 PM~8239589
> *like 4 straight months of rain. i think imma build me an ark lol
> *


Chino's Ark?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2007, 12:43 PM~8239634
> *Chino's Ark?
> *


thats it puto, you gonna drown! lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2007, 12:46 PM~8239670
> *thats it puto, you gonna drown! lol
> *


At least you'll save all the dogs to survive. :biggrin: 

Equisearch just picked up my German Sheperd to join their team. Will miss the dog but she'll be there looking for you bitches when you get lost.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 11:31 AM~8239530
> *Just add a butty kit to it.
> *


HAD ONE GOT BORED WITH IT SO I SOLD IT. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:48 PM~8239684
> *HAD ONE GOT BORED WITH IT SO I SOLD IT. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like an 18wheeler 5th wheel on your carcacha.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:48 PM~8239684
> *HAD ONE GOT BORED WITH IT SO I SOLD IT.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 12:55 PM~8239728
> *:nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2007, 12:56 PM~8239731
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 12:59 PM~8239753
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2007, 01:01 PM~8239770
> *
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 01:02 PM~8239778
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2007, 01:03 PM~8239792
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJBALLER+Jul 5 2007, 01:03 PM~8239792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

[/quote]
uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 5 2007, 01:41 PM~8240130
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 5 2007, 01:41 PM~8240130
> *
> *


:guns:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 4 2007, 01:07 PM~8234475
> *:dunno:
> *


That's my daughter. Ms Dani's sister. Maybe you know her as Joey Carmona. Anyway hope you can make it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2007, 10:43 AM~8239147
> *cant wait for our date? me neither  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 5 2007, 02:06 PM~8240337
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


He was going to take you to Cat Meow.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 01:08 PM~8240353
> *He was going to take you to Cat Meow.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2007, 11:39 AM~8239589
> *like 4 straight months of rain. i think imma build me an ark lol
> *



full of puppies.....you'll never go hungry..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 5 2007, 02:10 PM~8240371
> *:roflmao:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You don't want to go to the Popeye's downtown either they give you the runs.... :barf: :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

WATS UP!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jul 5 2007, 02:58 PM~8240725
> *WATS UP!
> *


WHAT UP RO FAM!! COUNTDOWN TO H*TOWN :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 5 2007, 02:04 PM~8240323
> *That's my daughter.  Ms Dani's sister.  Maybe you know her as Joey Carmona.  Anyway hope you can make it.
> *


well, i'll be there if u gonna be there.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2007, 12:47 PM~8239676
> *At least you'll save all the dogs to survive.  :biggrin:
> 
> Equisearch just picked up my German Sheperd to join their team.  Will miss the dog but she'll be there looking for you bitches when you get lost.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 5 2007, 02:08 PM~8240353
> *He was going to take you to Cat Meow.......... :biggrin:
> *


thanx for ruining the surprise puto. oh well, lets go to chucky cheese :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 4 2007, 09:38 PM~8236831
> *:0  how about layaway?
> *


 :nicoderm: 
WHUTZ UP MR. (KING) REC


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 4 2007, 09:34 PM~8236820
> *we have a 75 caprice needs restored. runs and drives. anyone interested. click on this:
> http://tinypic.com/4papatk.jpg
> *



no but I see a boat :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2007, 01:19 PM~8240907
> *well, i'll be there if u gonna be there.
> *


Great, cause you owe me a dance.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 5 2007, 04:48 PM~8242361
> *Great, cause you owe me a dance.
> *


ha.. make sure u get that on vid..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 5 2007, 05:16 PM~8242537
> *ha.. make sure u get that on vid..
> *


loooool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona+Jul 5 2007, 06:48 PM~8242361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 10:48 AM~8239684
> *HAD ONE GOT BORED WITH IT SO I SOLD IT. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


looks better without it
:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2007, 03:23 PM~8240949
> *thanx for ruining the surprise puto. oh well, lets go to chucky cheese  :biggrin:
> *


You can go to China dogs........... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

anybody ready 4 a housecall? :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 5 2007, 07:29 PM~8243433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just want to invite everyone to our Car Show. Truucha will be at the show.
Let me know if you have any questions.

Juan KT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2007, 06:52 PM~8243099
> *anybody ready 4 a housecall? :biggrin:
> *


i got a single pump hopper at my house.. lol come stop by if u want some...
















(by the way)
it isnt my car, but ill hop the fuck out of it.


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

new era car club wuld like tu be ther juan


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

[/quote]

TIGHT SHIRT! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

talk about a mouth full..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:22 PM~8239450
> *HUSH YOUR MOUF B4 I HIDE MY EGGS IN IT. YOU BE LOOKIN LIKE-> :
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: : :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 5 2007, 10:14 PM~8243857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 5 2007, 08:41 PM~8244080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YA MATT DAT BITCH IS LOOKIN READY HOMIE U GON HAVE IT AT LRM??????


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

imma try 2 im doin sum work 2 it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 5 2007, 08:45 PM~8244127
> *imma try 2 im doin sum work 2 it
> *


I HEAR YA HOPEFULLY ITLL BE THERE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 5 2007, 10:41 PM~8244080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride homie. I remember seeing it on the Northside awhile back at the Shell on Greens Rd..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 12:44 AM~8245139
> *Nice ride homie. I remember seeing it on the Northside awhile back at the Shell on Greens Rd..
> *


suckaaaaaaaa what you doing on my stompin grounds :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 05:06 AM~8246217
> *suckaaaaaaaa what you doing on my stompin grounds :biggrin:
> *


house call? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 05:06 AM~8246217
> *suckaaaaaaaa what you doing on my stompin grounds :biggrin:
> *


I made these grounds. I live on Northchase. Remember I'm the 3wheelinking/pimp around the BBBBBBBBBBBBBBITCH............. :yes: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 06:47 AM~8246391
> *house call?   :0
> *


Slim aint ready......... :no: :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 5 2007, 10:41 PM~8244080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Jul 5 2007, 08:47 PM~8243599
> *new era car club wuld like tu be ther juan
> *


New Era will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 06:52 AM~8246405
> *I made these grounds. I live on Northchase. Remember I'm the 3wheelinking/pimp around the BBBBBBBBBBBBBBITCH............. :yes:  :yes:
> *


been cutin threes since i was 16 on the nawf side :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 08:11 AM~8246590
> *been cutin threes since i was 16 on the nawf side :0
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Jul 5 2007, 07:47 PM~8243599
> *new era car club wuld like tu be ther juan
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 08:11 AM~8246590
> *been cutin threes since i was 16 on the nawf side :0
> *


I been in Houston for 2yrs.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 08:23 AM~8246616
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


wasent worried bout takin pics suckaaaaaaaaa i was bendin conas


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 08:23 AM~8246616
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *



























:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 08:53 AM~8246735
> *wasent worried bout takin pics suckaaaaaaaaa i was bendin conas
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 5 2007, 09:41 PM~8244080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 5 2007, 07:29 PM~8243433
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sixty8imp is also invited .


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 6 2007, 09:02 AM~8246765
> *Sixty8imp is also invited .
> *


 :0 :twak: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

its friday fockers!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 09:14 AM~8246818
> *its friday fockers!!!!!
> *


Eerrrrrrrday is the weekend..........


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP SLIM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 06:53 AM~8246410
> *Slim aint ready......... :no:  :nono:
> *


come by the house with that shit if you want to .........moms gon come out there and ima act like i dont know ya "mama i dont know dem people the trying jump me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 6 2007, 09:26 AM~8246869
> *WASSUP SLIM
> *


sup nick


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 08:14 AM~8246818
> *its friday fockers!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 09:27 AM~8246873
> *come by the house with that shit if you want to .........moms gon come out there and ima act like i dont know ya  "mama i dont know dem people the trying jump me
> *


See why you gotta get moms involved.........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 09:43 AM~8246920
> *See why you gotta get moms involved.........
> *


once she starts its out of my hands.....all i can do i pray for ya


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 10:10 AM~8247060
> *once she starts its out of my hands.....all i can do i pray for ya
> *


Damn moms gets cruck like that....... hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

naw im jus kiddin


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 6 2007, 10:25 AM~8247141
> *naw im jus kiddin
> *


I know that some moms do. We was going to meet up at the park on Greens.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 09:43 AM~8246920
> *See why you gotta get moms involved.........
> *


getting moms invovled :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 10:28 AM~8247156
> *getting moms invovled  :nono:
> *


You making people pets into plate lunches............. :nono:


----------



## roxstar (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


hi


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like alot of new names popping up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

skurred


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 6 2007, 09:46 AM~8247255
> *
> *



si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 6 2007, 09:47 AM~8247260
> *si
> *


sup E


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 6 2007, 09:47 AM~8247262
> *sup E
> *



wut it is? Making money out of your new gig yet?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 6 2007, 09:48 AM~8247268
> *wut it is? Making money out of your new gig yet?
> *


Si! it's cool


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 6 2007, 09:51 AM~8247292
> *Si! it's cool
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 6 2007, 09:52 AM~8247295
> *
> *


sup with u?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 6 2007, 09:53 AM~8247304
> *sup with u?
> *



Found a nice place here finally. Flying in to H-town to empty out the storage and drive the rest of my junk up here. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 6 2007, 10:42 AM~8247234
> *skurred
> *


wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhat????????????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Saw Transformers last night......THAT MOVIE IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 5 2007, 10:41 PM~8244080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 6 2007, 11:06 AM~8247365
> *Saw Transformers last night......THAT MOVIE IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 11:07 AM~8247369
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 11:08 AM~8247376
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 11:09 AM~8247386
> *
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 6 2007, 10:06 AM~8247365
> *Saw Transformers last night......THAT MOVIE IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


im gonna take my lil one to see it next week when the crowds wont be too bad...i hope.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 6 2007, 11:12 AM~8247405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut up Hny!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 11:12 AM~8247405
> *  :wave:
> *


 :buttkick: What'z the progress on the Regal?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 10:15 AM~8247425
> *im gonna take my lil one to see it next week when the crowds wont be too bad...i hope.
> *


went to edwards lastnight.....wasnt bad at all


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 10:17 AM~8247439
> *wut up Hny!
> *


:wave: whats up Dena! hows is going girl? still busy like always?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jul 6 2007, 09:02 AM~8246765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word? hrny?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 10:39 AM~8247658
> *word?  hrny?
> *


:roflmao: hell no not me! id never relocate for someone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 11:40 AM~8247670
> *:roflmao: hell no not me! id never relocate for someone.
> *


that explains the breakup


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 11:19 AM~8247468
> *:buttkick: What'z the progress on the Regal?
> *


paint is stripped off, and they are now blocking the body.
Ha, I went there the other day and the mexican body man came up to me and winked, made the "shhhhhhhhwwwwooooossssshhhhh" sound and shot his hand in the air. International sign for the body gonna be straight as fuck.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 11:43 AM~8247700
> *paint is stripped off, and they are now blocking the body.
> Ha, I went there the other day and the mexican body man came up to me and winked, made the "shhhhhhhhwwwwooooossssshhhhh" sound and shot his hand in the air. International sign for the body gonna be straight as fuck.
> *


 :uh: fk ur regal


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 11:17 AM~8247439
> *sup Y!
> wut up Hny!
> *


same ole bullshit :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 11:45 AM~8247713
> *:uh:  fk ur regal
> *


fuck you gordies!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 11:47 AM~8247726
> *fuck you gordies!
> *


dont make me post ur baby picture again..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 11:53 AM~8247778
> *dont make me post ur baby picture again..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: got me there fucker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty8imp, EX214GIRL

sup dena..what u got on my drink this weekend? text u last week.. no reply. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 11:54 AM~8247790
> *:roflmao:  got me there fucker
> *


fool said SWEET!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 11:29 AM~8247560
> *:wave: whats up Dena! hows is going girl? still busy like always?
> *


yes ma'am ... busy as always


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 10:41 AM~8247679
> *that explains the breakup
> *


breakup... :roflmao:

yea thats why. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 11:54 AM~8247791
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty8imp, EX214GIRL
> 
> ...


foo she aint buying you that 5 gallon bucket of shirley temple


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 11:54 AM~8247791
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty8imp, EX214GIRL
> 
> ...


I didn't get a message from you :dunno: changed phone carriers last weekend ... I switched back to Nextel ... but the number is still the same ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 10:53 AM~8247778
> *dont make me post ur baby picture again..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 11:56 AM~8247807
> *breakup... :roflmao:
> 
> yea thats why. :uh:
> *


we not broken up. the magic is still stronger than eva LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 11:56 AM~8247812
> *foo she aint buying you that 5 gallon bucket of shirley temple
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 11:55 AM~8247799
> *fool said SWEET!!
> *


cant find any pics of you fucker, no one would take them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 11:57 AM~8247817
> *I didn't get a message from you :dunno: changed phone carriers last weekend ... I switched back to Nextel ... but the number is still the same ...
> *


word? i sent one.. said something like "we at ____ house.. boozin' come thru.. bring hrny..but tell her to wear chonies" 



> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 11:57 AM~8247825
> *we not broken up. the magic is still stronger than eva LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 11:59 AM~8247836
> *word?  i sent one..  said something like "we at ____ house..  boozin'  come thru..  bring hrny..but tell her to wear chonies"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: sorry ... it was prolly in transition of changing phone service providers when you sent :dunno: next time


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 10:56 AM~8247802
> *yes ma'am ... busy as always
> *


you are always busy. are you feelin better? your legs back to normal yet?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 10:56 AM~8247812
> *foo she aint buying you that 5 gallon bucket of shirley temple
> *


LOL i remember drinkin them when i was little.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 12:01 PM~8247859
> *you are always busy. are you feelin better? your legs back to normal yet?
> *


gotta stay busy! "the man" is threatening layoffs  

lol .... yeah, they're getting there ... you can still tell where I had it a little ... but its almost all gone ... that Poison Oak ain't no joke! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 10:57 AM~8247825
> *we not broken up. the magic is still stronger than eva LOL
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 10:59 AM~8247836
> *word?  i sent one..  said something like "we at ____ house..  boozin'  come thru..  bring hrny..but tell her to wear chonies"
> *


 :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 12:03 PM~8247874
> *:buttkick:
> *


wow, thats how its gonna be, all public? LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 11:03 AM~8247873
> *gotta stay busy!  "the man" is threatening layoffs
> 
> lol .... yeah, they're getting there ... you can still tell where I had it a little ... but its almost all gone ... that Poison Oak ain't no joke! :biggrin:
> *



Feel For Ya! How long have you had it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 11:03 AM~8247873
> *gotta stay busy!  "the man" is threatening layoffs
> 
> lol .... yeah, they're getting there ... you can still tell where I had it a little ... but its almost all gone ... that Poison Oak ain't no joke! :biggrin:
> *


oh dayum. thats messed up. luckily i have a mgr that is never at work so my position is pretty much secure. :roflmao:

well thats good! i know youre ass was talkin bout it was itching like a bitch. LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 6 2007, 12:05 PM~8247887
> *Feel For Ya! How long have you had it?
> *


It's almost a fkn month!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 11:04 AM~8247885
> *wow, thats how its gonna be, all public? LOL
> *


i dont have anything to hide. do you?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 12:06 PM~8247895
> *It's almost a fkn month!!!
> *


just scratch the hell outta it, it will go away LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 11:06 AM~8247895
> *It's almost a fkn month!!!
> *



Word?! it sucks.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 12:06 PM~8247900
> *i dont have anything to hide. do you?
> *


 :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 12:06 PM~8247902
> *just scratch the hell outta it, it will go away LOL :biggrin:
> *


LOL ... FKN LIAR!! That makes it worse!! That shit burns, too ... It's not so bad anymore ... its actually almost all gone


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 12:07 PM~8247912
> *LOL ... FKN LIAR!!  That makes it worse!!  That shit burns, too ... It's not so bad anymore ... its actually almost all gone
> *


dont listen to me, im just a dr. LOL :tongue:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders CC, Sorry Picnic CANCELED. The parks dept called and said the park is soaked. They have provided me with 3 new dates. Were looking at Aug 29.


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

sup dena


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

these r old pics of the car imma take new onez when it stops raining


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hope it stops raining soon! im soo tired of the fkin rain.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 12:20 PM~8248738
> *hope it stops raining soon! im soo tired of the fkin rain.
> *


  :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 12:06 PM~8247895
> *It's almost haven't fkd month!!!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 6 2007, 02:08 PM~8248674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not gonna happen im building a fuckin ark ova here


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 11:43 AM~8247700
> *paint is stripped off, and they are now blocking the body.
> Ha, I went there the other day and the mexican body man came up to me and winked, made the "shhhhhhhhwwwwooooossssshhhhh" sound and shot his hand in the air. International sign for the body gonna be straight as fuck.
> *


  You get everything taken care on the Caddy?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:07 PM~8249054
> * You get everything taken care on the Caddy?
> *


nope god damn fred loya insurance :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 11:45 AM~8247713
> *:uh:  fk ur regal
> *


Fck that Shitpala and the Capala......... :machinegun:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:08 PM~8249068
> *Fck that Shitpala and the Capala......... :machinegun:
> *


exactly


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 11:57 AM~8247817
> *I didn't get a message from you :dunno: changed phone carriers last weekend ... I switched back to Nextel ... but the number is still the same ...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 03:08 PM~8249063
> *nope god damn fred loya insurance  :angry:
> *


that's what happens when you go with half ass insurance companies. might as well switch to state farm, progressive, nationwide, etc..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 11:59 AM~8247834
> *cant find any pics of you fucker, no one would take them.
> *


He's in this pic:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 03:08 PM~8249063
> *nope god damn fred loya insurance  :angry:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:13 PM~8249126
> *He's in this pic:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 12:07 PM~8247912
> *LOL ... FKN LIAR!!  That makes it worse!!  That shit burns, too ... It's not so bad anymore ... its actually almost all gone
> *


Are you using that pink med lotion. That turn you into Pink Panther?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 6 2007, 02:01 PM~8248630
> *sup dena
> *


sup!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 6 2007, 02:08 PM~8248674
> *these r old pics of the car imma take new onez when it stops raining
> *


That not happening no time soon....... :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 6 2007, 03:08 PM~8249063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Caladryl Lotion :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 03:17 PM~8249161
> *:uh:
> *


Old Skool pic........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 03:20 PM~8249194
> *:yes: Caladryl Lotion :burn:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:21 PM~8249204
> *Old Skool pic........ :biggrin:
> *


 raining like a motherfucker still.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 03:23 PM~8249221
> *  raining like a motherfucker still.
> *


Yep. I had the pizza lady come and deliver pizza. Give a three dollar tip and told her to stay dry.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:27 PM~8249253
> *Yep. I had the pizza lady come and deliver pizza. Give a three dollar tip and told her to stay dry.......... :biggrin:
> *


i'm about to go hit up a restaurant with the family and see what's on the menu. had to pull these out from the side of the house incase we get a little flood.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 03:33 PM~8249318
> *i'm about to go hit up a restaurant with the family and see what's on the menu.  had to pull these out from the side of the house incase we get a little flood.
> 
> 
> ...


You better take the banana to the restaurant. Why the malbu an the GN not in the garage? :buttkick:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:35 PM~8249327
> *You better take the banana to the restaurant. Why the malbu an the GN not in the garage? :buttkick:
> *


I got my lac in the garage ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 03:38 PM~8249346
> *I got my lac in the garage ...
> *


 :thumbsup: The LS has a Benz car cover on it, becuz I'm in Houston. In Dallas it would be in the garage.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:35 PM~8249327
> *You better take the banana to the restaurant. Why the malbu an the GN not in the garage? :buttkick:
> *


currently got all of my records in there, dj equipment, 2 beagles to keep out of the rain an engine hoist, etc... reorganizing stuff.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 03:43 PM~8249368
> *currently got all of my records in there, dj equipment, 2 beagles to keep out of the rain an engine hoist, etc...  reorganizing stuff.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 03:43 PM~8249368
> *currently got all of my records in there, dj equipment, 2 beagles to keep out of the rain an engine hoist, etc...  reorganizing stuff.
> *


I needed a engine hoist a couple of weeks ago. Had to drive to Seagoville to get one........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, Mr. A, EX214GIRL

Call people focker....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 03:44 PM~8249377
> *
> *


well i'm out loca, have a good weekend.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:47 PM~8249393
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mac2lac, Mr. A, EX214GIRL
> 
> ...


my primo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2007, 03:48 PM~8249398
> *well i'm out loca, have a good weekend.
> *


you too foolio!! stay dry!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 03:48 PM~8249399
> *my primo!!! :biggrin:
> *


That focker was to call me weeks ago to do some work on a car for me and never called......... :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 02:13 PM~8249126
> *He's in this pic:
> 
> 
> ...


playin hide the ice chest.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 03:48 PM~8249403
> *you too foolio!!  stay dry!!!
> *


He's going to ride on the slip and slide banana........ :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2007, 03:50 PM~8249413
> *playin hide the ice chest.... :biggrin:
> *


He was afraid people was going to drink his rum........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2007, 02:50 PM~8249413
> *playin hide the ice chest.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 03:53 PM~8249448
> *:roflmao:
> *


Or then again he's sitting on it becuz he couldn't fit at the table....... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 02:55 PM~8249469
> *Or then again he's sitting on it becuz he couldn't fit at the table....... :biggrin:
> *



we were in good company and man we ate good that day!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2007, 03:58 PM~8249487
> *we were in good company and man we ate good that day!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 10:30 AM~8247159
> *You making people pets into plate lunches............. :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here u go helen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2007, 05:45 PM~8250092
> *here u go helen
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. wonder who suggested the colors..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody catch the news? when i got home..there were like 97192347291347 cops and 971923784 new crews, 1 ambulance,down street from house. right by where those lil ms13 fools chill. wondering what happen. 


i spotted them cliq'n someone in other day.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 03:50 PM~8250124
> *nice.. wonder who suggested the colors..
> *


i did


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 6 2007, 03:58 PM~8249487
> *we were in good company and man we ate good that day!!!
> *


only thing missing was homemade tortillas..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2007, 05:55 PM~8250161
> *i did
> *


lies.. :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice work sic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2007, 05:56 PM~8250165
> *only thing missing was homemade tortillas..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 6 2007, 09:15 AM~8247425
> *im gonna take my lil one to see it next week when the crowds wont be too bad...i hope.
> *


 lines wear not that bad saw it on the release day, movie was good


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 09:57 AM~8247817
> *I didn't get a message from you :dunno: changed phone carriers last weekend ... I switched back to Nextel ... but the number is still the same ...
> *



i'm gonna have to get your 2way#


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

look what someone sent me :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:13 PM~8249126
> *He's in this pic:
> 
> 
> ...


thanx, now I feel Calista Flockhart skinny. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2007, 03:51 PM~8249429
> *He was afraid people was going to drink his rum........ :biggrin:
> *


Ill get the crane, lift his fat ass up and take his liquor :biggrin:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

SLIM GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND TAKE UR ASS TO WORK BIOOCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 6 2007, 08:32 PM~8251019
> *look what someone sent me :0
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like it..tell em to take it back.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

what it do htown


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

for a min there i thought i saw the sun,... i could be wrong tho


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2007, 06:27 AM~8253166
> *for a min there i thought i saw the sun,... i could be wrong tho
> *


indeed....you are


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2007, 08:27 AM~8253311
> *indeed....you are
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2007, 07:45 AM~8253350
> *
> *


 :wave: :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 7 2007, 10:05 AM~8253619
> *:wave:  :yes:
> *


be ready in a lil while


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2007, 09:17 AM~8253662
> *be ready in a lil while
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Cingular Black Jack for sell...anyone interested? It looks brand new...I'll uploade pics if ya'll want... anyone interested? He's selling it for 200....I looked on Ebay, the same phone is going for like 450... so if anyone is interested write me.. 
I'd get it, but I got sprint...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

LOOKIN FOR BAD ROCKER CHICKS...led by head Riot Girl Jules. If you know anyone interested tell them to hit me up on my Myspace... or through my website NMEIMAGE.COM Jules and I will review submissions to see if girls fit the group as a whole. 
The girls are expected to rep NMEIMAGE and the Riot Girls at all times, similar to the GZ Unit, Maxim Girls, Bud Girls etc etc.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

does anybody have a 350 chevy motor for sale, one of my homeboys needs one...or v-6 3.8 or 4.3 let me know thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 01:38 PM~8249346
> *I got my lac in the garage ...
> *


i got my new project in the garage....yep "project"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so, who bought the lincoln?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2007, 09:06 PM~8256298
> *so, who bought the lincoln?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  DEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 6 2007, 08:36 PM~8251038
> *Ill get the crane, lift his fat ass up and take his liquor  :biggrin:
> *


U'r going to need two off them with a full wrap frame....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2007, 09:06 PM~8256298
> *so, who bought the lincoln?
> *


why? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 7 2007, 09:13 PM~8256344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you bought it? knew u a bawla!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2007, 07:13 PM~8256344
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  DEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u got that *****...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2007, 03:45 PM~8250092
> *here u go helen
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 8 2007, 12:42 PM~8259067
> *Sweet :biggrin:
> *


Bitter


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 8 2007, 04:30 PM~8260719
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BOILER THIS IS NENE NEW REGAL ITS FOR SALE STILL, I THINK!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 7 2007, 11:12 PM~8256927
> *you bought it?    knew u a bawla!!
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2007, 10:33 PM~8263407
> *UP FOR SALE IS
> 
> (6) CLEAR 1964 TAIL LIGHT LENSES, LIKE NEW, EXCELLENT CONDITION
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

clear taillights? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2007, 07:30 AM~8264455
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2007, 07:30 AM~8264457
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2007, 07:36 AM~8264465
> *:0
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2007, 07:37 AM~8264469
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2007, 07:49 AM~8264500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2007, 06:26 PM~8250742
> *lines wear not that bad saw it on the release day, movie was good
> *


i ended up taking my son early saturday. good thing we did cause the next couple of shows were packed! awesome movie. my son loved it! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2007, 09:12 AM~8264772
> *i ended up taking my son early saturday. good thing we did cause the next couple of shows were packed! awesome movie. my son loved it! :cheesy:
> *


x2

movie was good. lots of action


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2007, 08:13 AM~8264562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2007, 08:16 PM~8256043
> *i got my new project in the garage....yep "project"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2007, 06:13 AM~8264562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 9 2007, 07:49 AM~8264946
> *
> *


my towncar left stains in the garage so i had to buy a rag to clean up the mess  










:dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2007, 11:03 AM~8265324
> *my towncar left stains in the garage so i had to buy a rag to clean up the mess
> :dunno:
> *


She said that she would lick the stains up for you:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2007, 11:03 AM~8265324
> *my towncar left stains in the garage so i had to buy a rag to clean up the mess
> 
> 
> ...


word on street is, you were in ptown yesterday making house calls in a hot rod impala, doing burn outs.. least thats what i hear.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 9 2007, 09:33 AM~8265511
> *word on street is, you were in ptown yesterday making house calls in a hot rod impala, doing burn outs..    least thats what i hear.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so low to ground, arm hanging out, you were scraping knuckles.. is what they say..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up houston


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 9 2007, 11:39 AM~8265552
> *what up houston
> *


yo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: polkcountyg, mac2lac

Did you find a box homie?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2007, 11:03 AM~8265324
> *my towncar left stains in the garage so i had to buy a rag to clean up the mess
> 
> 
> ...


it better not leave any stains in my garage ... :around:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 9 2007, 12:13 PM~8265832
> *it better not leave any stains in my garage ... :around:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2007, 11:03 AM~8265324
> *my towncar left stains in the garage so i had to buy a rag to clean up the mess
> 
> 
> ...


*man hold up*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2007, 12:17 PM~8265867
> *man hold up
> *


What?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 9 2007, 10:13 AM~8265832
> *it better not leave any stains in my garage ... :around:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 9 2007, 10:13 AM~8265832
> *it better not leave any stains in my garage ... :around:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2007, 10:50 AM~8265643
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: polkcountyg, mac2lac
> 
> ...


yeah...i got ya homie....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2007, 07:16 PM~8256043
> *i got my new project in the garage....yep "project"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 9 2007, 12:13 PM~8265832
> *it better not leave any stains in my garage ... :around:
> 
> 
> ...


is it me, or does the lincoln look sad?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 9 2007, 12:13 PM~8265832
> *it better not leave any stains in my garage ... :around:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 9 2007, 12:13 PM~8265832
> *it better not leave any stains in my garage ... :around:
> 
> 
> ...


too much candy in that garage you gonna get ants


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 9 2007, 10:13 AM~8265832
> *it better not leave any stains in my garage ... :around:
> 
> 
> ...


have you drove it around yet. dont lie..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 9 2007, 01:59 PM~8266657
> *yeah...i got ya homie....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2007, 01:35 PM~8267378
> *too much candy in that garage you gonna get ants
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 9 2007, 09:36 AM~8265534
> *so low to ground, arm hanging out, you were scraping knuckles..  is what they say..
> *


 LIKE A GORILLA ??


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 9 2007, 05:59 PM~8268504
> *LIKE A GORILLA ??
> *


gorilla pimpin


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 9 2007, 04:51 PM~8268852
> *gorilla pimpin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 5 2007, 07:47 PM~8243597
> *i got a single pump hopper at my house.. lol come stop by if u want some...
> (by the way)
> it isnt my car, but ill hop the fuck out of it.
> *


 :0 :uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 8 2007, 07:08 PM~8261682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see it, cheap 4 the price


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 9 2007, 08:17 PM~8269460
> *i see it, cheap 4 the price
> *


it would look good in HOUSTON u know!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET MY PITS EARS CUT IN H-TOWN PM ME


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 9 2007, 08:12 PM~8269427
> *:0  :uh:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


I saw your car at the show yesterday standing 3............ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 9 2007, 06:12 PM~8269427
> *:0  :uh:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


u saw it last night..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2007, 07:27 PM~8270053
> *u saw it last night..
> *


shit aint gonna paint itself. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2007, 08:28 PM~8270556
> *shit aint gonna paint itself.  :uh:
> *


for your info, its already primered...
scrub!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2007, 09:50 PM~8271324
> *for your info, its already primered...
> scrub!
> *


thats what im talmbout


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 12:50 AM~8271867
> *thats what im talmbout
> *


u aint talmbout shyt, mr boom'n system.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 02:39 AM~8272677
> *u aint talmbout shyt, mr boom'n system.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

WATS UP H-TOWN!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:yawn:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 9 2007, 12:43 PM~8266526
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 05:57 AM~8273093
> *:scrutinize:  :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *


i see you stepped up your game on the club name.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

breakin boyz off as i slide through the turnin lane :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 10:22 AM~8273808
> *
> *











^^^^^^^^^^^
Best Avi Ever :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 08:47 AM~8273995
> *breakin boyz off as i slide through the turnin lane :biggrin:
> *


knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwatimsayinnnnnn


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2007, 10:52 AM~8274029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who down for wings-n-more.. its two-4-tues.. 45s @ wayside.. i'll be there 7pm.. i'll even spring for 1st pitcher of beer.. for ya'll pussys that can't handle da hot wings.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all i got to say is fuck a motherfuckin home owners association they can suck my ass :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 11:21 AM~8274222
> *all i got to say is fuck a motherfuckin home owners association they can suck my ass  :angry:
> *


ha.. they said stop playing with lows and cut ur grass huh? sucka!! shoulda moved to da hood.. no such thing as home owners association..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 09:23 AM~8274228
> *ha..    they said stop playing with lows and cut ur grass huh?  sucka!!  shoulda moved to da hood..  no such thing as home owners association..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 11:25 AM~8274253
> *:uh:
> *


look fool.. you want me to come have a talk with your mutherfk'n homeowners associations? i can be real convincing.. namean. :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

better yet.. why don't you just put motor oil all over your front yard, so da shyt dont grow no more.. have just a huge patch of dirt.. so they stay off ur azz.. or even better.. just pave your whole front yard, and have more room for parking.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yeah.. my bday 13th.. who down to get fk'd up?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:27 AM~8274260
> *look fool.. you want me to come have a talk with your mutherfk'n homeowners associations?  i can be real convincing.. namean.    :guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what day is 13


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 11:33 AM~8274311
> *what day is 13
> *


friday hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2007, 10:52 AM~8274029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 10:21 AM~8274222
> *all i got to say is fuck a motherfuckin home owners association they can suck my ass  :angry:
> *


LOL 

glad i dont do that shit anymore.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 11:21 AM~8274222
> *all i got to say is fuck a motherfuckin home owners association they can suck my ass  :angry:
> *


my neighborhood association is kick ass compaired to my old town home association... The townhomes said i was running a shop out of my house :cheesy: sent them a letter asking them if they were inviting me to file a law suit and that shut them down real quick


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 09:35 AM~8274322
> *friday  hno:
> *


shit im down but i got alot of shit to do to the ride before the show.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2007, 03:36 PM~8267381
> *have you drove it around yet. dont lie..
> *


:nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 09:38 AM~8274341
> *LOL
> 
> glad i dont do that shit anymore.
> *


what suck my ass?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:37 AM~8274334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 10 2007, 11:38 AM~8274341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like what? wash it?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

get tags?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 09:42 AM~8274379
> *thats nasty..and TMI..
> like what? wash it?
> *


yea i could wash it, show and probably take out some locals. but that aint how i do it. u know i got big plans for this "project"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 11:43 AM~8274392
> *yea i could wash it, show and probably take out some locals. but that aint how i do it. u know i got big plans for this "project"
> *


toilet seat looks gangsta!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:45 AM~8274407
> *toilet seat looks gangsta!!
> *


You must of broke it........ :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 11:46 AM~8274413
> *You must of broke it........ :ugh:
> *


its inside joke sucka.. so mine ur business..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know i don't usually let ya'll in on my plans til they done..but heres sneak peek at a project imma start.. should be able to buff it out.. put 13's.. and tow it to shows.. like other fools do with their projects. (aint sayin names)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 10:41 AM~8274368
> *what suck my ass?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:47 AM~8274422
> *its inside joke sucka.. so mine ur business..
> *


Next time reinforce the stress points..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 11:49 AM~8274445
> *:buttkick:
> *


that is nasty though.. bet lone star got hairy butt.. ewww.. who'd wanna kiss u after that.. :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:49 AM~8274444
> *i know i don't usually let ya'll in on my plans til they done..but heres sneak peek at a project imma start..  should be able to buff it out..    put 13's.. and tow it to shows..  like other fools do with their projects.  (aint sayin names)
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, let me know if you need someone to mow that lawn :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 10:30 AM~8274284
> *oh yeah.. my bday 13th..  who down to get fk'd up?
> *


thats my momz bday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:50 AM~8274457
> *Looks good, let me know if you need someone to mow that lawn  :cheesy:
> *


naw, i'll just let dog tear up yard.. no need to cut grass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up dena.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 10:50 AM~8274456
> *that is nasty though..  bet lone star got hairy butt..    ewww.. who'd wanna kiss u after that..    :barf:
> *


 :barf: you nasty fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 11:52 AM~8274465
> *thats my momz bday.
> *


word? she can come booze too


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 11:52 AM~8274471
> *what up dena.
> *


sup Kenneth uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 10:53 AM~8274476
> *word?  she can come booze too
> *


LOL nah i dont think so.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how come..nobody says "wassup danny" 


fk'n haters.. :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:50 AM~8274457
> *Looks good, let me know if you need someone to mow that lawn  :cheesy:
> *


You cutting grass now........... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 11:54 AM~8274483
> *LOL nah i dont think so.
> *


why not?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:54 AM~8274485
> *how come..nobody says "wassup danny"
> fk'n haters..    :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 11:54 AM~8274487
> *You cutting grass now........... :0
> *


said he wanna reinforce the stereotype


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man..hold up.. imma be 35 friday.. i'm old. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 10:54 AM~8274493
> *why not?
> *


just cause...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 10:56 AM~8274502
> *man..hold up.. imma be 35 friday..    i'm old.    :angry:
> *


  ....right behind you.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 09:37 AM~8273928
> *i see you stepped up your game on the club name.
> *


YEAH LIKE A WEEK AGO. :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 11:57 AM~8274510
> *just cause...
> *


she don't wear chonies either huh? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 11:54 AM~8274487
> *You cutting grass now........... :0
> *


No we got a black kid down our street or "oreo" wanting to cut yards for 20 bucks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 09:57 AM~8274512
> *YEAH LIKE A WEEK AGO. :loco:
> *


my bad i got so many lil hoes, i sometimes dont keep up with my main one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:56 AM~8274502
> *man..hold up.. imma be 35 friday..    i'm old.    :angry:
> *


You and mac2lac are some old fockers.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 10:58 AM~8274517
> *she don't wear chonies either huh?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :twak: 

LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:55 AM~8274498
> *said he wanna reinforce the stereotype
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:00 PM~8274529
> *:twak:
> 
> LOL
> *


that wasn't an answer


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8274228
> *ha..    they said stop playing with lows and cut ur grass huh?  sucka!!  shoulda moved to da hood..  no such thing as home owners association..
> *


OR GRASS :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:58 AM~8274521
> *No we got a black kid down our street or "oreo" wanting to cut yards for 20 bucks.
> *


He has to be oreo, becuz black do come out til after 6pm. It's to hot to be outside.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 11:59 AM~8274526
> *You and mac2lac are some old fockers.
> *


wait til u get there.. and sac drops lowww.. so low, sometimes u sit on it.. and gotta adjust.. old age is sad.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 10:58 AM~8274517
> *she don't wear chonies either huh?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 12:00 PM~8274539
> *OR GRASS :cheesy:
> *


i got grass.. somewhat.. most people wouldnt know..cause i usually got a car parked on yard.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 12:01 PM~8274545
> *wait til u get there.. and sac drops lowww..  so low, sometimes u sit on it..  and gotta adjust..      old age is sad.
> *


My sac wont drop gets work out ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:03 PM~8274557
> *My sac wont drop gets work out ........ :biggrin:
> *


denial.. you'll be getting back to me in 5 years.. talkin about "man..wtf.. you weren't bullshyting"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 12:00 PM~8274539
> *OR GRASS :cheesy:
> *


they got old carpet laying around the yard to keep from mud forming


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:05 PM~8274568
> *they got old carpet laying around the yard to keep from mud forming
> *


ummm.. that aint way.. but yeah.. as matter of fact..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 12:04 PM~8274562
> *denial..      you'll be getting back to me in 5 years.. talkin about "man..wtf..  you weren't bullshyting"
> *


I wont know your ass five years from now. Surprise I know you ass for almost two years.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:01 PM~8274542
> *He has to be oreo, becuz black do come out til after 6pm. It's to hot to be outside.... :biggrin:
> *


that youngster spoke perfect English that if i didn't open my eyes i would have thought he was white.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:06 PM~8274575
> *I wont know your ass five years from now. Surprise I know you ass for almost two years.
> *


b1tch.. did you mark it on da calander? thats [email protected] 

oh, and i only been on LIL for about a year..so stop exxaggerating..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 12:09 PM~8274580
> *b1tch..  did you mark it on da calander?    thats [email protected]
> 
> oh, and i only been on LIL for about a year..so stop exxaggerating..
> *


You just got him all chiflada since you asked him if he was hot. Now he thinks he's PrettyBoyFloyd


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *713diva,* NIX CUSTOMS


hi diva..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> U'r correct my bad.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:05 AM~8274568
> *they got old carpet laying around the yard to keep from mud forming
> *


THATS HOOD RICH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. "da man" wants me back to work.. whoever down for wings.. imma be up at that spot around 7pm.. with few others.. just come thru..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 12:13 PM~8274598
> *THATS HOOD RICH
> *


ptown dont know shyt about that.. step up ur game


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:13 AM~8274606
> *aight..  "da man" wants me back to work..    whoever down for wings.. imma be up at that spot around 7pm..    with few others..    just come thru..
> *


YOU AINT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT, WE ALL KNOW YOU AINT GOT NO FRIENDS.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 12:14 PM~8274611
> *ptown dont know shyt about that..      step up ur game
> *


Only saw that at my uncles house in Magnolia back in the days, :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:10 PM~8274582
> *You just got him all chiflada since you asked him if he was hot.  Now he thinks he's PrettyBoyFloyd
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:14 AM~8274611
> *ptown dont know shyt about that..      step up ur game
> *


STEP MY GAME UP???? I'LL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW.....OH WAIT NO I WONT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 12:13 PM~8274606
> *aight..  "da man" wants me back to work..    whoever down for wings.. imma be up at that spot around 7pm..    with few others..    just come thru..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 11:16 AM~8274624
> *STEP MY GAME UP???? I'LL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW.....OH WAIT NO I WONT
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:10 AM~8274582
> *You just got him all chiflada since you asked him if he was hot.  Now he thinks he's PrettyBoyFloyd
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 11:17 AM~8274629
> *:roflmao:
> *


WASSUP KILLER :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 12:16 PM~8274624
> *STEP MY GAME UP???? I'LL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW.....OH WAIT NO I WONT
> *


candy coated lasers will be there


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:20 PM~8274647
> *candy coated lasers will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Classic.......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:20 AM~8274647
> *candy coated lasers will be there
> 
> 
> ...


DAWG YOU GOT TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 11:19 AM~8274640
> *WASSUP KILLER :wave:
> *


killer?!? LOL nah not me.

:wave: just at work. hungry! but i dont feel like going to pick something up.

sup with you?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 12:11 PM~8274589
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 713diva, NIX CUSTOMS
> hi diva..
> *


Damn she didn't even speak back to you....... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:20 AM~8274647
> *candy coated lasers will be there
> 
> 
> ...


still hillarious! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 09:26 AM~8274685
> *Damn she didn't even speak back to you....... :0
> *


I was away from my computer for a few seconds, WHATS UP NIX?????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 10 2007, 12:28 PM~8274700
> *I was away from my computer for a few seconds, WHATS UP NIX?????
> *


You don't have to speak to Fat Bastard......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:27 PM~8274697
> *still hillarious! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:37 AM~8274334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 12:30 PM~8274716
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What'z up Avenge?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 11:56 AM~8274502
> *man..hold up.. imma be 35 friday..    i'm old.    :angry:
> *


damn, you past the "begining of the end"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:33 PM~8274732
> *What'z up Avenge?
> *


nada, just having back spasms. hows retirement treating you? Feeding the birds and shit?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 11:26 AM~8274681
> *killer?!? LOL nah not me.
> 
> :wave: just at work. hungry! but i dont feel like going to pick something up.
> ...


NOT MUCH.. WHAT YOU BRINGIN ME FOR LUNCH??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 10 2007, 11:28 AM~8274700
> *I was away from my computer for a few seconds, WHATS UP NIX?????
> *


WHAT UP GIRL WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 12:35 PM~8274754
> *nada, just having back spasms. hows retirement treating you? Feeding the birds and shit?
> *


You feel better after the meds kick in. Good. Need to go make a pick up in a min. More bird seeds..... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

god damn mexican food for lunch fuked my ass up


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 09:37 AM~8274781
> *WHAT UP GIRL WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO???
> *


Just getting ready for Houston LRM!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 11:36 AM~8274773
> *NOT MUCH.. WHAT YOU BRINGIN ME FOR LUNCH??
> *


ummm, how bout you bring me something. :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 11:38 AM~8274792
> *ummm, how bout you bring me something. :cheesy:
> *


WHAT YOU WANT??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 10 2007, 11:39 AM~8274801
> *WHAT YOU WANT??? :biggrin:
> *


anything. im not picky. :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 12:38 PM~8274788
> *god damn mexican food for lunch fuked my ass up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Now you shooting shit out your ass........ :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:41 PM~8274823
> *anything. im not picky. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:42 PM~8274834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Now you shooting shit out your ass........ :barf:
> *


the ''green apple splatters'' :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:42 PM~8274834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Now you shooting shit out your ass........ :barf:
> *


pissin out the culo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:41 PM~8274823
> *anything. im not picky. :cheesy:
> *


how bout some "asian" food?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 09:38 AM~8274788
> *god damn mexican food for lunch fuked my ass up
> *



TOO MUCH INFO :nono: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 11:45 AM~8274857
> *how bout some "asian" food?
> *


id perfer chinese. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 10 2007, 12:45 PM~8274860
> *TOO MUCH INFO :nono:  :barf:
> *


you like that? LOL im sorry


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:20 AM~8274647
> *candy coated lasers will be there
> 
> 
> ...



i think danny pissed one to meany rollerz off...... hno: hno: maybe that's why he's not goin to lrm....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:45 PM~8274867
> *id perfer chinese. :biggrin:
> *


smart ass :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:44 AM~8274845
> *pissin out the culo
> *


NASTY MUTHA FUCKER.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:45 PM~8274867
> *id perfer chinese. :biggrin:
> *


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17718517/


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 12:44 PM~8274844
> *the ''green apple splatters''  :biggrin:
> *


Shittin peppers huh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 09:46 AM~8274871
> *you like that? LOL im sorry
> *


 Darkness be takin pictures of his shit and sending me it trough pic msg on my cell.......NOW THATS REALLY NASTY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2007, 12:46 PM~8274873
> *i think danny pissed one to meany rollerz off...... hno:  hno:  maybe that's why he's not goin to lrm....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 11:47 AM~8274878
> *smart ass  :angry:
> *


LOL

i remember SOMEONE on here saying they were gonna take me to lunch...never happened. :angry: 

and no im not talkin bout you chino! LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:47 PM~8274884
> *Shittin peppers huh?
> *


no pepers, fuck no LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2007, 12:46 PM~8274873
> *i think danny pissed one to meany rollerz off...... hno:  hno:  maybe that's why he's not goin to lrm....
> *


you get pm?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:48 PM~8274890
> *LOL
> 
> i remember SOMEONE on here saying they were gonna take me to lunch...never happened. :angry:
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:48 PM~8274890
> *LOL
> 
> i remember SOMEONE on here saying they were gonna take me to lunch...never happened. :angry:
> ...


I was gonna take you to Chucky Cheese. You member? YOU MEMBER!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 12:48 PM~8274891
> *no pepers, fuck no LOL
> *


You must have ate the corn with the mayo off the roach coach....... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:48 PM~8274890
> *LOL
> 
> i remember SOMEONE on here saying they were gonna take me to lunch...never happened. :angry:
> ...


Wait a min! You creepin on me?! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 12:49 PM~8274900
> *I was gonna take you to Chucky Cheese. You member? YOU MEMBER!
> *


I still to this day after attending a lot of kids b'day parties of friends & family have never seen an asian at Chuck E. Cheese.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:50 PM~8274912
> *You must have ate the corn with the mayo off the roach coach....... :biggrin:
> *


Delicious :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:47 AM~8274880
> *http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17718517/
> *


interesting.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:50 PM~8274915
> *I still to this day after attending a lot of kids b'day parties of friends & family have never seen an asian at Chuck E. Cheese.
> *


My pops never took me there, so Ill go as a big kid :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 11:49 AM~8274900
> *I was gonna take you to Chucky Cheese. You member? YOU MEMBER!
> *


oh yea...i member...LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 12:51 PM~8274923
> *interesting.
> *


craziness!!!!! que dice el chino gambino? he was out the other day showing off his 'stang. nice lil ride.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 11:50 AM~8274913
> *Wait a min! You creepin on me?!  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:50 PM~8274915
> *I still to this day after attending a lot of kids b'day parties of friends & family have never seen an asian at Chuck E. Cheese.
> *


That place is a night club for kids.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 11:53 AM~8274940
> *craziness!!!!!  que dice el chino gambino?  he was out the other day showing off his 'stang.  nice lil ride.
> *


havent talked to him in awhile....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 12:53 PM~8274945
> *That place is a night club for kids.
> *


turn the ball room into a mosh pit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:53 PM~8274940
> *craziness!!!!!  que dice el chino gambino?  he was out the other day showing off his 'stang.  nice lil ride.
> *


bwaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha, nice avatar


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 12:55 PM~8274960
> *turn the ball room into a mosh pit
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 10 2007, 11:47 AM~8274880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's cause they would try to eat chuck e cheese..... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2007, 12:59 PM~8274993
> *that's cause they would try to eat chuck e cheese..... :0
> *


Never thought of that, if they can't eat the cat, they'll take the rat.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 01:01 PM~8275006
> *Never thought of that, if they can't eat the cat, they'll take the rat.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 10:48 AM~8274890
> *LOL
> 
> i remember SOMEONE on here saying they were gonna take me to lunch...never happened. :angry:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:01 PM~8275006
> *Never thought of that, if they can't eat the cat, they'll take the rat.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 01:02 PM~8275013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


a few weeks ago an asian man kept calling me about my german sheperd and wouldn't stop. all what i pictured was him and avengedeath sitting at a table eating the dog.  :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 12:02 PM~8275015
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8249194
> *Fred Loya es para mi gente :yes: :biggrin:
> :yes: Caladryl Lotion :burn:
> *


MECCO JUICE?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 01:07 PM~8275043
> *a few weeks ago an asian man kept calling me about my german sheperd and wouldn't stop.  all what i pictured was him and avengedeath sitting at a table eating the dog.    :angry:
> *


He didn't get the pigeons that he ordered...... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 10 2007, 01:09 PM~8275059
> *MECCO JUICE?
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:50 PM~8274915
> *I still to this day after attending a lot of kids b'day parties of friends & family have never seen an asian at Chuck E. Cheese.
> *


That's cause you don't go to the one in Sugar Land :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2007, 10:17 AM~8275133
> *That's cause you don't go to the one in Sugar Land :biggrin:
> *


LMAO I was so gonna put that! We go to the one in Sugarland and I think i'm the only white person up in there! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 10 2007, 01:24 PM~8275187
> *LMAO I was so gonna put that! We go to the one in Sugarland and I think i'm the only white person up in there! :biggrin:
> *


I've been to that one. Still to many Rugrats.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 10:28 AM~8275221
> *I've been to that one. Still to many Rugrats.....
> *


True, those kids be running around crazy, screaming for their parents to give them more tokens!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 10 2007, 01:32 PM~8275260
> *True, those kids be running around crazy, screaming for their parents to give them more tokens!
> *


At times I wanted to pull out my billy club to slap one of them with all the damn noise. And tell them to shut the fck up......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 10 2007, 01:32 PM~8275260
> *True, those kids be running around crazy, screaming for their parents to give them more tokens!
> *


Just don't go to the one on Telephone Rd. and 45. Bad ass rugrats over there. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 10:37 AM~8275294
> *Just don't go to the one on Telephone Rd. and 45. Bad ass rugrats over there. :angry:
> *


I bet!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

the one on hwy 6 is good.....clean and orderly.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 10 2007, 01:45 PM~8275394
> *the one on hwy 6 is good.....clean and orderly.... :biggrin:
> *


the one on memorial too :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2007, 01:17 PM~8275133
> *That's cause you don't go to the one in Sugar Land :biggrin:
> *


Thank God :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 01:37 PM~8275294
> *Just don't go to the one on Telephone Rd. and 45. Bad ass rugrats over there. :angry:
> *


That one if full of NOLA refugees


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2007, 12:54 PM~8275486
> *the one on memorial too  :cheesy:
> *


the one in willowbrook aint too bad. the one close to rice village gets crazy. :around:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 01:59 PM~8275558
> *the one in willowbrook aint too bad. the one close to rice village gets crazy. :around:
> *


My girls don't even really like to go to Chuck-E's anymore ... I guess they're getting too big ...  ... they'd rather go to Incredible Pizza cause they have more "big kids" games ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2007, 01:02 PM~8275586
> *My girls don't even really like to go to Chuck-E's anymore ... I guess they're getting too big ...   ... they'd rather go to Incredible Pizza cause they have more "big kids" games ...
> *


:thumbsup: my kid is down for going where ever! hes still younger though. but around my area they have like 5 different kid places. incredible pizza is one of them and another place called "itz". he went there on a field trip with his school and from what he told me they have a roller coaster, bumper cars and a movie theater inside. i forgot the names of the other ones. they got a field trip everyday at his school.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2007, 01:08 PM~8275647
> *:thumbsup: my kid is down for going where ever! hes still younger though. but around my area they have like 5 different kid places. incredible pizza is one of them and another place called "itz". he went there on a field trip with his school and from what he told me they have a roller coaster, bumper cars and a movie theater inside. i forgot the names of the other ones. they got a field trip everyday at his school.
> *



my babies are the same way.....they love playin the games....doesn't matter where it's at.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Here you are slim a regal for under 600 bucks...


*1981 Buick Regal ................ Complete Car Not Running - $500*

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/368913338.html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2007, 01:54 PM~8275486
> *the one on memorial too  :cheesy:
> *


I'm banned from your area since the old man pulled the shooty on me....... :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 03:23 PM~8276322
> *Here you are slim a regal for under 600 bucks...
> 1981 Buick Regal ................ Complete Car Not Running - $500
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 03:33 PM~8276384
> *:uh:
> *


He was asking for a regal under 6 bills :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 03:32 PM~8276377
> *I'm banned from your area since the old man pulled the shooty on me....... :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 03:40 PM~8276425
> *He was asking for a regal under 6 bills  :uh:
> *


I know that I went to get a new batch of bird seeds and it is hotter the a can of Wolf Chilli....... :burn: :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 01:07 PM~8275043
> *a few weeks ago an asian man kept calling me about my german sheperd and wouldn't stop.  all what i pictured was him and avengedeath sitting at a table eating the dog.    :angry:
> *


and that is the last time I call you! LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2007, 04:06 PM~8276662
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

see how my homies look out for me......das cool


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 04:31 PM~8276888
> *see how my homies look out for me......das cool
> *


That fool found you a shitbox....Slim you install sunroofs?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 04:31 PM~8276888
> *see how my homies look out for me......das cool
> *


  

other regal might be coming back in the beginning of august if i don't get the title before aug 10th. will be back on the market.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 04:34 PM~8276913
> *That fool found you a shitbox....Slim you install sunroofs?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 04:34 PM~8276913
> *That fool found you a shitbox....Slim you install sunroofs?
> *


nope as much as i wanna do another one you on ya own......homie that shits to sckurry


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 10 2007, 12:02 PM~8275586
> *My girls don't even really like to go to Chuck-E's anymore ... I guess they're getting too big ...   ... they'd rather go to Incredible Pizza cause they have more "big kids" games ...
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 03:03 PM~8277145
> *nope as much as i wanna do another one you on ya own......homie that shits to sckurry
> *


SAY SLIM Y U BULL SHITN U JUST DID MINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 04:52 PM~8277061
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that VGP....... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 05:03 PM~8277145
> *nope as much as i wanna do another one you on ya own......homie that shits to sckurry
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 10 2007, 05:15 PM~8277220
> *SAY SLIM Y U BULL SHITN U JUST DID MINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha suckaaaaaaa bring me my charger i need it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what up slim


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 03:48 PM~8277423
> *haha suckaaaaaaa bring me my charger i need it
> *


for what


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 10 2007, 05:15 PM~8277220
> *SAY SLIM Y U BULL SHITN U JUST DID MINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Slim bullshittin people........... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 06:02 PM~8277533
> *for what
> *


why else would you need a charger.............i mean you dont gotta be a registered nurse to figuer that shit out dog......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 07:09 PM~8277951
> *Slim bullshittin people...........  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


dont pay him no mind he went dumb on us when he sliped a bust his ass on all that wet candy in dena's garage :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 07:14 PM~8278002
> *dont pay him no mind he went dumb on us when he sliped a bust his ass on all that wet candy in dena's garage :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 10 2007, 09:56 AM~8274502
> *man..hold up.. imma be 35 friday..    i'm old.    :angry:
> *


Someone once told me age is just a number. So on Friday, be whatever age you feel like being.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 07:14 PM~8278002
> *dont pay him no mind he went dumb on us when he sliped a bust his ass on all that wet candy in dena's garage :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I see her garage is looking like a candy shop......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 10 2007, 08:00 PM~8278305
> *Someone once told me age is just a number.  So on Friday, be whatever age you feel like being.
> *


Friday that fool will be walking with a wine cooler in each hand and a bottle of rum in each pocket.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 05:10 PM~8277965
> *why else would you need a charger.............i mean you dont gotta be a registered nurse to figuer that shit out dog......
> *


you knowwhatimsayin u talkin like u on the switch???


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2007, 06:12 PM~8278376
> *Friday that fool will be walking with a wine cooler in each hand and a bottle of rum in each pocket.
> *


O.K. that sounds like he'll be 21 again.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 10 2007, 08:28 PM~8278458
> *O.K. that sounds like he'll be 21 again.
> *


First time drinker...........Legal that is.......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 05:03 PM~8277145
> *nope as much as i wanna do another one you on ya own......homie that shits to sckurry
> *


no its not, if you fuck up, you can just chop the top :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2007, 07:10 PM~8277965
> *why else would you need a charger.............i mean you dont gotta be a registered nurse to figuer that shit out dog......
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 10 2007, 12:26 PM~8274685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bday bash @ my crib sat nite.. kegs and bbq.. namean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 06:24 PM~8278433
> *you knowwhatimsayin u talkin like u on the switch???
> *


u on them skirts









and los on that addicition


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2007, 09:42 PM~8280212
> *u on them skirts
> 
> 
> ...


topless with sexy skirt on thats what im talkin bout


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2007, 08:24 PM~8278433
> *you knowwhatimsayin u talkin like u on the switch???
> *


gotta make shur the juice is holdin charge for the install.......would hate to install and still have to charge batts........or one be bad .......i gotta a feeling that its gonna come down to the wire....ima be workin on it the night before setup


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2007, 05:17 AM~8281893
> *gotta make shur the juice is holdin charge for the install.......would hate to install and still have to charge batts........or one be bad .......i gotta a feeling that its gonna come down to the wire....ima be workin on it the night before setup
> *


I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL :yessad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2007, 10:42 PM~8280212
> *u on them skirts
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mmnah...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*sigh*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

HARD IN DA PAINT DVD


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Waz upper........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2007, 09:25 PM~8278893
> *no its not, if you fuck up, you can just chop the top  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 09:42 AM~8282521
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 06:53 AM~8282211
> *nice.
> *


sup foo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 09:18 AM~8282734
> *sup foo
> *


not much...just workin. how you been?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 08:20 AM~8282758
> *not much...just workin. how you been?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 07:05 AM~8282277
> **sigh*
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 10:16 AM~8282715
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


Not for what the sunroof is going in it wouldn't look right. It's like seeing a China man driving a old skool chevy mini van...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 10:28 AM~8282795
> *:uh:
> *


Don't get up tight becuz she's speaking to my son....... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 09:28 AM~8282795
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 10:32 AM~8282834
> *:ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 08:30 AM~8282810
> *Don't get up tight becuz she's speaking to my son....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 08:32 AM~8282834
> *:ugh:
> *


yea, look down


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 10:35 AM~8282858
> *:0
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 08:20 AM~8282758
> *not much...just workin. how you been?
> *


i been like shit.. ask lone, he know..
pullin all nighters


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 10:38 AM~8282884
> *i been like shit.. ask lone, he know..
> pullin all nighters
> *


Getting ready for shows will do that to you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 08:38 AM~8282884
> *i been like shit.. ask lone, he know..
> pullin all nighters
> *


today is pay day though


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 09:35 AM~8282863
> *yea, look down
> *


nothing to see. time for me to move along....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 08:43 AM~8282923
> *nothing to see. time for me to move along....
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 08:43 AM~8282923
> *nothing to see. time for me to move along....
> *


right on to AZ


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 09:38 AM~8282884
> *i been like shit.. ask lone, he know..
> pullin all nighters
> *


im sure it'll all pay off in the end.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 11 2007, 08:39 AM~8282894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. mandingo is over here..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 09:45 AM~8282941
> *right on to AZ
> *


crazy! LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 10:43 AM~8282923
> *nothing to see. time for me to move along....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 08:45 AM~8282943
> *im sure it'll all pay off in the end.
> *


i hope so..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 09:44 AM~8282928
> *
> *


LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

she dont want me to start posting pic of my birthday nite at my house 

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 10:46 AM~8282951
> *tell me about it.. last minute rush makes my pockets fat
> *


Cool so them people can stay off my azz about child support........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 09:46 AM~8282951
> *yea.. mandingo is over here..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 10:47 AM~8282960
> *she dont want me to start posting pic of my birthday nite at my house
> 
> :0
> *


PIX>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 10:48 AM~8282977
> *PIX>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :around:
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 10:49 AM~8282978
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 09:47 AM~8282960
> *she dont want me to start posting pic of my birthday nite at my house
> 
> :0
> *


:roflmao: must be talkin bout someone else...

i dont even know where you live. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u wanna get owned.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 09:47 AM~8282960
> *she dont want me to start posting pic of my birthday nite at my house
> 
> :0
> *



pics or it didnt happen....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 11 2007, 08:47 AM~8282960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, u stil owe.. just more money for me.. pay up sucka


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 11 2007, 10:50 AM~8282996
> *pics or it didnt happen....
> *


please don't get jealous if pics get posted. there's someone out there for you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 09:50 AM~8282993
> *u wanna get owned.
> 
> *


do it. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 09:52 AM~8283011
> *please don't get jealous if pics get posted.  there's someone out there for you
> *



:uh: 

old news.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 09:52 AM~8283011
> *please don't get jealous if pics get posted.  there's someone out there for you
> *


uh yea...his wife! LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 10:53 AM~8283018
> *do it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 10:52 AM~8283011
> *please don't get jealous if pics get posted.  there's someone out there for you
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 09:54 AM~8283020
> *uh yea...his wife! LOL
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



already.com :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 10:52 AM~8283005
> *
> lol, u stil owe.. just more money for me.. pay up sucka
> *


That's Corona money since Latin is buying his lady VGP drinks....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 10:48 AM~8282966
> *Cool so them people can stay off my azz about child support........ :biggrin:
> *


dead beat dad? :nono:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 11 2007, 08:50 AM~8282993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like the go ahead to me :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 10:50 AM~8282993
> *u wanna get owned.
> 
> *


Don't tell me she got you skurred over there........ hno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 08:56 AM~8283037
> *That's Corona money since Latin is buying his lady VGP drinks....
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 08:56 AM~8283037
> *That's Corona money since Latin is buying his lady VGP drinks....
> *


i dont drink, that kool--aid money


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ole instigating ass mo fos in this topic! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 09:56 AM~8283041
> *sounds like the go ahead to me :yes:
> *



x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 10:56 AM~8283038
> *dead beat dad?  :nono:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 11 2007, 10:56 AM~8283037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que celosas


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 10:58 AM~8283048
> *i dont drink, that kool--aid money
> *


I got kool-aid in the kichen......


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 08:58 AM~8283050
> *ole instigating ass mo fos in this topic!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!
> *


FO' SHO'!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 08:59 AM~8283060
> *que celosas
> *


don't flatter yourself latin :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 11:00 AM~8283068
> *don't flatter yourself latin  :uh:
> *


Don't get all butthurt yesca :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 09:02 AM~8283089
> *Don't get all butthurt yesca  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: 
enough bullshitting.
wheres the pix of hrny butthole nekkid?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 11:03 AM~8283095
> *:cheesy:
> enough bullshitting.
> wheres the pix of hrny butthole nekkid?
> *


not naked, she's wearing jeans ask her man for them.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont have any kool-aid


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 11:06 AM~8283119
> *i dont have any kool-aid
> *


The local H.E.B. does........ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 09:03 AM~8283095
> *:cheesy:
> enough bullshitting.
> wheres the pix of hrny butthole nekkid?
> *


how much money u got?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 10:03 AM~8283095
> *:cheesy:
> enough bullshitting.
> wheres the pix of hrny butthole nekkid?
> *


does not exsist.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 10:11 AM~8283160
> *how much money u got?
> *




Ya Valio....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 10:05 AM~8283106
> *not naked, she's wearing jeans ask her man for them.
> *


and who would that be?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 09:12 AM~8283172
> *does not exsist.
> *


dont fuck with my pimp muscle. cant u see im trying to pay bills here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 11:13 AM~8283181
> *and who would that be?
> *


sixfoSS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 11 2007, 09:07 AM~8283127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dez nuts


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 10:11 AM~8283160
> *how much money u got?
> *


:uh: fool plz. you aint got shit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2007, 10:13 AM~8283187
> *dont fuck with my pimp muscle. cant u see im trying to pay bills here
> *


your pimp muscle... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 10:15 AM~8283195
> *sixfoSS
> *



:uh: nope


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 11 2007, 11:16 AM~8283208
> *:uh: nope
> *


don't fight it son.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 10:15 AM~8283195
> *sixfoSS
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 11:15 AM~8283198
> *:uh: fool plz. you aint got shit.
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 11 2007, 09:12 AM~8283172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 10:15 AM~8283196
> *dez nuts
> *


fker! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 10:17 AM~8283212
> *don't fight it son.
> *



pos quien te entiende. first you say she isnt now she is... 

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CHISME.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2007, 11:21 AM~8283247
> *CHISME.....
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2007, 10:21 AM~8283247
> *CHISME.....
> *


all day everyday...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 11 2007, 10:47 AM~8282960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL.. DARE ME..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmm... post pic of someone past out stinkin drunk? and don't mean me..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2007, 11:41 AM~8283388
> *hmmmmmmmmmm... post pic of someone past out stinkin drunk? and don't mean me..
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 11:45 AM~8283430
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!
> *


oh yeah. .it didnt happen.. i stayed home that nite.. nevermind.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2007, 11:47 AM~8283440
> *oh yeah. .it didnt happen.. i stayed home that nite.. nevermind.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

grillos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

jesus, i've seen it all now :barf: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8283508


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 10:04 AM~8283575
> *jesus, i've seen it all now  :barf:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8283508
> *


what the fuck???!?!?!???


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2007, 11:47 AM~8283444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where the fuck you been gordies?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 10:22 AM~8283712
> *where the fuck you been gordies?
> *


i'm sure he's been eating. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 12:04 PM~8283575
> *jesus, i've seen it all now  :barf:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8283508
> *


thanx alot fucker, I gave my sandmich to my coworker


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 12:24 PM~8283723
> *i'm sure he's been eating.  :0
> *


damn not me after seeing that culo shot :angry:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 10:25 AM~8283737
> *damn not me after seeing that culo shot  :angry:
> *


thank god it's not lunch time yet.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Thebeat713.com crew DJ SHORTDOG - DJ LATIN - DOMINO - DJ MYSTERY* will be there spinning the tunes


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

LOW4LIFE INVADING TEXAS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 11:15 AM~8283196
> *hummm.. wal-mart
> *


Kroger...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

And still no pix.All talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:twakic time.........:yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 10:40 AM~8283856
> *Kroger...... :biggrin:
> *


what u know about that food-arama


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 10:42 AM~8283875
> *And still no pix.All talk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: Pic time.........:yes:  :yes:
> *


:werd:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 11:15 AM~8283196
> *
> 
> dez nuts
> *


lol dat azz iz got :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 12:40 PM~8283856
> *Kroger...... :biggrin:
> *


HEB


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 12:43 PM~8283883
> *what u know about that food-arama
> *


Sack-N-Save..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 12:43 PM~8283885
> *:werd:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 12:44 PM~8283892
> *HEB
> *


Centarl Maket.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 12:50 PM~8283936
> *Centarl Maket.... :biggrin:
> *


  that ones new to me


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 12:51 PM~8283949
> *  that ones new to me
> *


 :0 
Whole Foods... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 11 2007, 10:43 AM~8283887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERES A OLD SCHOOL ONE.. 
PRICE BUSTERS....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2007, 12:56 PM~8283995
> *:0
> Whole Foods... :biggrin:
> *


Food town


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 12:57 PM~8283999
> *HERES A OLD SCHOOL ONE..
> PRICE BUSTERS....
> *


forgot about that one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Save-Mart & Safe-Way y Weingartens :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 01:01 PM~8284034
> *Save-Mart & Safe-Way y Weingartens  :biggrin:
> *


never heard of those


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Piggly-Wiggly

Food Lion


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Albertson's
Tom Thumb
Target
Randall's
Fiesta
:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 11 2007, 01:02 PM~8284045
> *Piggly-Wiggly
> 
> Food Lion
> *


or those


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 01:02 PM~8284043
> *never heard of those
> *


youngster


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2007, 11:43 AM~8283887
> *lol dat azz iz got :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

that ***** said piggly wiggly..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jul 11 2007, 12:38 PM~8283833
> *LOW4LIFE INVADING TEXAS
> *


1ST KATRINA EVACS. now this.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..for everyone sending me PM's and text messages..asking for the pic of hrny that keeps coming up.. stop it.. it don't exist.. ya'll fools tripping.. damn. blowin up a ****** phone over something that never happen.. ya'll stupid (you know who you are)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2007, 12:29 PM~8284205
> *ok..for everyone sending me PM's and text messages..asking for the pic of hrny that keeps coming up..  stop it.. it don't exist.. ya'll fools tripping..  damn.  blowin up a ****** phone over something that never happen..  ya'll stupid (you know who you are)
> *


bunch of chismosos! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 01:38 PM~8284251
> *bunch of chismosos!  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335624

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 10:43 AM~8283883
> *what u know about that food-arama
> *


I love Food Arama, it makes me feel like I'm on vacation in Mexico.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 01:09 PM~8284098
> *youngster
> *


hey I wasnt around during the "middle ages" like some ppl :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 11 2007, 03:19 PM~8285009
> *I love Food Arama, it makes me feel like I'm on vacation in Mexico.
> *


might leave outta there missing a kidney or something LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 11 2007, 02:50 PM~8284784
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=335624
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


foo bought rims for a car that doesnt exist. Ha, he "hardcore" in the lie. Maybe just maybe the foo really does belive he has all those cars. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 11 2007, 02:19 PM~8285009
> *I love Food Arama, it makes me feel like I'm on vacation in Mexico.
> *


LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Yall forgot Appletree


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 11 2007, 03:19 PM~8285009
> *I love Food Arama, it makes me feel like I'm on vacation in Mexico.
> *


LOL ... in that case ... Foodarama ain't got shit on Mi Tienda in Pasadena ... lol .... that *IS* Mexico!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2007, 12:47 PM~8285253
> *LOL ... in that case ... Foodarama ain't got shit on Mi Tienda in Pasadena ... lol .... that IS Mexico!!  :biggrin:
> *


 True That! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2007, 03:47 PM~8285253
> *LOL ... in that case ... Foodarama ain't got shit on Mi Tienda in Pasadena ... lol .... that IS Mexico!!  :biggrin:
> *


what be the deal ole fred loya insurance havin ass :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 03:48 PM~8285264
> *what be the deal ole fred loya insurance havin ass :biggrin:
> *


LOL ... not anymore ... I decided to go the real Mexican way and not have any at insurance at all ... :roflmao:



j/k Young :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2007, 02:49 PM~8285270
> *LOL ... not anymore ... I decided to go the real Mexican way and not have any at insurance at all ... :roflmao:
> j/k Young :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2007, 03:49 PM~8285270
> *LOL ... not anymore ... I decided to go the real Mexican way and not have any at insurance at all ... :roflmao:
> j/k Young :biggrin:
> *


oh god no, stay your ass away from me LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 11 2007, 03:46 PM~8285241
> *Yall forgot Appletree
> *


Safeway
Sac-N-Save :ugh:
Minyard's

what ya'll know about Kountry Kupbard ... where my Almeda, Fresno, Rosharon, Southwest people at ... LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 11 2007, 03:51 PM~8285286
> *:0
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 11 2007, 03:46 PM~8285241
> *Yall forgot Appletree
> *


ha couldnt remember that one. They had their own apple juice right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 12:52 PM~8285300
> *ha couldnt remember that one. They had their own apple juice right?
> *


 I think so


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm apple sauce, give me the green apple splatters :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2007, 02:49 PM~8285270
> *LOL ... not anymore ... I decided to go the real Mexican way and not have any at insurance at all ... :roflmao:
> j/k Young :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2007, 01:52 PM~8285296
> *:happysad:
> *


what up hoochi :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 04:02 PM~8285388
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2007, 03:47 PM~8285253
> *LOL ... in that case ... Foodarama ain't got shit on Mi Tienda in Pasadena ... lol .... that IS Mexico!!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah. heard you don't even need a passport to go inside.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 04:20 PM~8285524
> *hell yeah.  heard you don't even need a passport to go inside.
> *


yall never needed it ole border hoppin ass LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2007, 04:26 PM~8285562
> *yall never needed it ole border hoppin ass LOL
> *


you do now Oceanback


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2007, 01:29 PM~8284205
> *ok..for everyone sending me PM's and text messages..asking for the pic of hrny that keeps coming up..  stop it.. it don't exist.. ya'll fools tripping..  damn.  blowin up a ****** phone over something that never happen..  ya'll stupid (you know who you are)
> *


all i gotta say is i took a quater from her and she wouldn't get off of me..........so after 30 min i made her give me another quater :biggrin: but here is the vid i got from the hiddin cam in my duerag


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2007, 11:29 AM~8284205
> *ok..for everyone sending me PM's and text messages..asking for the pic of hrny that keeps coming up..  stop it.. it don't exist.. ya'll fools tripping..  damn.  blowin up a ****** phone over something that never happen..  ya'll stupid (you know who you are)
> *


huh?


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERS ONLY FAMILY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2007, 03:40 PM~8285696
> *all i gotta say is i took a quater from her and she wouldn't get off of me..........so after 30 min i made her give me another quater :biggrin: but here is the vid i got from the hiddin cam in my duerag
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

1) my boobs arent that big.

2) i sure as hell got more color to me than that!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 02:51 PM~8285816
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> 1) my boobs arent that big.
> ...


i would like to verify those two points


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

well they say the cam adds 10 lbs.... well there it is........ and i think it was the lighting


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2007, 03:55 PM~8285857
> *well they say the cam adds 10 lbs.... well there it is........ and i think it was the lighting
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

aight...ill let you tell it.  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 03:55 PM~8285856
> *i would like to verify those two points
> *


crazy ass!!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 11 2007, 03:25 PM~8286054
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 11 2007, 05:30 PM~8286086
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wtf is the sky fallin ..........thats what you suckaaaasss look like when yall be talkin to me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2007, 06:03 PM~8286299
> *wtf is the sky fallin ..........thats what you suckaaaasss look like when yall be talkin to me
> *


it's because you are a giant


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

that what she said


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2007, 06:15 PM~8286355
> *that what he said
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 06:16 PM~8286366
> *:ugh:
> *











but that was her face as it swang side to side :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2007, 04:51 PM~8285816
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> 1) my boobs arent that big.
> ...


Prove it! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2007, 04:28 PM~8285579
> *you do now Oceanback
> *


you=******* 

me=drenchback

:biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

WHOS ALL PLANIN ON GOING 2 MILAN THAT NITE B4 THA SHO????....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jul 11 2007, 07:21 PM~8287588
> *WHOS ALL PLANIN ON GOING 2 MILAN THAT NITE B4 THA SHO????....
> *











WE ARE...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 11 2007, 01:47 PM~8285253
> *LOL ... in that case ... Foodarama ain't got shit on Mi Tienda in Pasadena ... lol .... that IS Mexico!!  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jul 11 2007, 09:21 PM~8287588
> *WHOS ALL PLANIN ON GOING 2 MILAN THAT NITE B4 THA SHO????....
> *


i think i might.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 11 2007, 10:32 PM~8288136
> *i think i might.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que paso mi gente?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jul 11 2007, 09:21 PM~8287588
> *WHOS ALL PLANIN ON GOING 2 MILAN THAT NITE B4 THA SHO????....
> *


that small ass club aint gonna be able to hold all you folx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 11 2007, 10:22 PM~8288053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 12 2007, 05:06 AM~8290512
> *que paso mi gente?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 12 2007, 08:01 AM~8290712
> *:dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 07:05 AM~8290726
> *x2
> *



x3.25


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 12 2007, 08:08 AM~8290730
> *x3.25
> *


= 7


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2007, 05:22 AM~8290528
> *that small ass club aint gonna be able to hold all you folx
> *


thats probably true.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

de que?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

what?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

on vacation til next thursday..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:15 AM~8291004
> *on vacation til next thursday..
> *


you get the other job?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:15 AM~8291004
> *on vacation til next thursday..
> *


ok. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

should get word by end of next week.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

office i'm at now.. tried blocking transfer.. i had to contact HR, and they put end of that plan.. now, they trying to give me raise to stay.. told em no.. all that crap, and i haven't even been accepted by new office yet.. problem is, nobody in office knows how to do all shyt i do.. and nobody is interested in learning,cause they know my job comes with alot of bullshyt, that nobody wants to fk with. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:25 AM~8291070
> *office i'm at now..  tried blocking transfer..  i had to contact HR, and they put end of that plan..  now, they trying to give me raise to stay..  told em no..    all that crap, and i haven't even been accepted by new office yet..      problem is, nobody in office knows how to do all shyt i do.. and nobody is interested in learning,cause they know my job comes with alot of bullshyt, that nobody wants to fk with.  lol
> *


just hit'em deep in there pockets and stay


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2007, 09:27 AM~8291086
> *just hit'em deep in there pockets and stay
> *


naw.. any higher then they already offered..and i'd have to be moved over to "management team" just to move me into a higher pay scale.. and thats a salary position.. no overtime..so fk that

besides, i aint white enough to be "da man"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2007, 08:27 AM~8291086
> *just hit'em deep in there pockets and stay
> *


x2

make em pay!!!!! and serve you hot pockets on a silver platter...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

good luck with that danny.

glad my job pays me salary plus overtime. plus three nice bonuses throughout the year. plus the lil raise i got a couple months ago was nice too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 09:34 AM~8291141
> *good luck with that danny.
> 
> glad my job pays me salary plus overtime. plus three nice bonuses throughout the year. plus the lil raise i got a couple months ago was nice too.
> *


you a bawla!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ha...nah not me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

move i'm trying to make, would be lateral.. (same pay for you ghetto azz ******).. but because its a 2nd shift, it pays a 10% shift differential over base wages.. and that position has unlimited overtime available..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it closer to where you stay?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 12 2007, 09:37 AM~8291160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no.. thats bad part.. but it'll still be worth it.. to get away from my current **** azz supervisor.. can't stand working for that bitch no more.. heffa tried screaming at me one day.. cause i didn't answer an email of hers til the next day.. when she sent email, i was sitting 10 feet from her.. brawd stupid


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

youre a trouble maker.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:42 AM~8291196
> *
> hell no..  thats bad part..  but it'll still be worth it.. to get away from my current **** azz supervisor..    can't stand working for that bitch no more..  heffa tried screaming at me one day..  cause i didn't answer an email of hers til the next day..  when she sent email, i was sitting  10 feet from her..    brawd stupid
> *


They do shit like that............ :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 09:46 AM~8291217
> *youre a trouble maker.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 09:46 AM~8291217
> *youre a trouble maker.
> *


not me. :angel: 


what really sucks about my job.. is part of the job is looking at all the reservations everybody makes..and lookin for errors and sending it back to them for correction.. but some of those fker's get all butt hurt.. one b1tch at work even started crying one day.. cause i didn't issue a ticket..cause she didnt do something right.. SO NOW.. i gotta give the errors to the supervisors, for them to go tell them they fk'd up.. childish, i think.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 09:47 AM~8291224
> *They do shit like that............ :twak:
> *


yeah..she sent email from 10 feet away, to ask me if it was busy..cause she needed me to help out somewhere else.. when she tried gettin on me about it.. i was like "if i was busy.. think i'd be checking email? and damn, i was 10 feet away from you..you could just asked out loud"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

breakfast time.. grandma thru down some homemade tortillas..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:50 AM~8291242
> *yeah..she sent email from 10 feet away, to ask me if it was busy..cause she needed me to help out somewhere else..    when she tried gettin on me about it.. i was like "if i was busy..  think i'd be checking email?  and damn, i was 10 feet away from you..you could just asked out loud"
> *


Just like I had fool call me to take him to store to get beer and he lives across the street from beer store........ :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 09:34 AM~8291141
> *good luck with that danny.
> 
> glad my job pays me salary plus overtime. plus three nice bonuses throughout the year. plus the lil raise i got a couple months ago was nice too.
> *


ay! big baller! send me an application :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 10:15 AM~8291353
> *ay!  big baller!  send me an application  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you are going to need it with the lil homie on the way....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 10:23 AM~8291397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks more like something someone made up. applications have boxes and lines to fill out. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still funny


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 07:34 AM~8291141
> *good luck with that danny.
> 
> glad my job pays me salary plus overtime. plus three nice bonuses throughout the year. plus the lil raise i got a couple months ago was nice too.
> *


i'll be moving in with you soon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Rozonda LaQueeta "Pookie" Jenkins
2036 South Side Skreet Projects
Compton, CA 11122
*Phone: Cut off right now but will be back on by the 15th.* 

OBJECTIVE
To one day fulfill my dream of becoming a SoulTrain Dancer and, you know, just gittin my life togetha and stuff. I also hope to one day be the best cosmotologecalist in the 'hood.'

SKILLS
I do hurh and nails in my kitchen and I use my glitter and weave bonding glue for arts and crafts and stuff. I do braids in any texture or color; synthetoc or human hurh.

EDUCATION
The "GET YOURS" Home Correspondence Course, INC.
Big Mamma's House of Hair 'N Nails 'N Fried Chicken 'N Stuff (Gradiated with honors for the most extensions don in a year's time)

WORK EXPERIENCE
January 10, 1999-January 30, 1999
Big Daddy's Motel Motor Lodge Bar & Grill Pool Hall & Bait 'N TackleShop
Reason for leaving: I got sick 'n tired of Big Daddy hittin on me.

March 1, 1999-November 1, 1999
The Golden Tooth Dental & Jewelry Emporium
I loveded this job cuz they gave me a free toof ary monf and now I can spell my baby daddy name but they done up and fired me cuz I let one of my homeboys sniff the laughing gas. He just smelt it, he don't do drugs no mo.

November 2, 1999-November 10, 1999
My Baby Daddy's Day Care Center Car Wash & Barber Shop
Reason for leaving: They tried to work a sistuh ta deaf and I got thangs ta do.

November 12, 1999- November 14, 1999
Kim Fung Toi's House of Rice & Skrimps and Stuff
Reason For Leaving: You don't even wanna know.

Jimmy's Jheri Curls & Motor Lube
Reason for leaving: Hospitalized for spine injury when I slipped on an overflow of activator.

The Ike Turner Pimp Slap Recovery Center (They have lovely commodations; yes I worked there and was a patient too.)
Reason for leaving: Center closed down cuz Tina Turner done refused Ike's request to give a benefit concert and donate the money to Ike. Ike say Tina done got beside haself since she a big star and arythang. He say he remember when she was Anna Mae Bullock from Nut Bush, Tennessee.

REFERENCES
Lawanda Jenkins (from up the skreet)
Hezakiah Clevestus "The Playa" Jones (my homie's cuzzin's babydaddy)
The Right Reverend Aliza Benjarmin "ineedadrank" O'grady (pastor of the Greater Mt. Carmel Church of God in Christ Kingdom Hall of Our Lady of Saints Holy Rosary Latter Day Seventh Advent Saints Episcapaleen Sanctified Non-Denominational Baptist Church Inc., a not-for-profit agency.)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda shaver?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 08:41 AM~8291507
> *Que onda shaver?
> *


you are dead to me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 12 2007, 10:43 AM~8291522
> *you are dead to me  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 10:39 AM~8291494
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2007, 10:47 AM~8291544
> *yooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


sorry, i don't speak chinese :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 10:48 AM~8291550
> *sorry, i don't speak chinese  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 10:41 AM~8291507
> *Que onda shaver?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

where is that little bastard, goodtimer?? 

OH! you got jokes, cabrona!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

chino?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 12 2007, 10:50 AM~8291568
> *where is that little bastard, goodtimer??  :biggrin:
> *


look above. it's rambo and his paintball gun LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 10:48 AM~8291550
> *sorry, i don't speak chinese  :dunno:
> *


fuker :biggrin: I talk "bishslapese"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 11 2007, 04:50 PM~8285801
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:   WHATS UP TO MY ROLLERS ONLY FAMILY
> *


WUT UP ROLLER!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 07:39 AM~8291177
> *is it closer to where you stay?
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2007, 10:51 AM~8291577
> *fuker  :biggrin: I talk "bishslapese"
> *


I need a order of skrimp and brokcolli........ :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 08:51 AM~8291572
> *look above.  it's rambo and his paintball gun  LOL
> *


 :roflmao:

I can see him now running around...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 09:53 AM~8291589
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 09:34 AM~8291141
> *good luck with that danny.
> 
> glad my job pays me salary plus overtime. plus three nice bonuses throughout the year. plus the lil raise i got a couple months ago was nice too.
> *


that's over here too ... salaray plus overtime and bonuses every quarter


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2007, 08:54 AM~8291600
> *that's over here too ... salaray plus overtime and bonuses every quarter
> *


all that money and still aint lifted yet. no chrome no lift. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 12 2007, 10:54 AM~8291598
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I can see him now running around...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 10:56 AM~8291607
> *all that money and still aint lifted yet. no chrome no lift.  :uh:
> *


  I'm broke fool ... gotta pay the costs to be the boss ... it takes money to live how I'm living ... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 07:34 AM~8291141
> *good luck with that danny.
> 
> glad my job pays me salary plus overtime. plus three nice bonuses throughout the year. plus the lil raise i got a couple months ago was nice too.
> *


and you, all that money and still drive that galant with quarter million miles on it :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

new office just called.. wanted to check what my scheduled days off are ,for rest of year.. usually good sign.. means they need to add me list those days on their schedule.. 

oh, and office is on wilcrest, block away from westheimer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2007, 08:57 AM~8291619
> * I'm broke fool ... gotta pay the costs to be the boss ... it takes money to live how I'm living ...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 10:54 AM~8291596
> *I need a order of skrimp and brokcolli........ :biggrin:
> *


damn, chinese does sound good right about now


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2007, 10:57 AM~8291619
> * I'm broke fool ... gotta pay the costs to be the boss ... it takes money to live how I'm living ...  :biggrin:
> *


play on playa, let me borrow some $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 12 2007, 10:56 AM~8291607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow down hater. pace yourself.. you gonna pull a muscle.. 


oh, and come get these tanks u wanted,before i toss em out.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 10:58 AM~8291625
> *and you, all that money and still drive that galant with quarter million miles on it  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: she waitin on that Yukon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 10:58 AM~8291633
> *new office just called.. wanted to check what my scheduled days off are ,for rest of year..    usually good sign..  means they need to add me list those days on their schedule..
> 
> oh, and office is on wilcrest, block away from westheimer.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 10:58 AM~8291633
> *new office just called.. wanted to check what my scheduled days off are ,for rest of year..    usually good sign..  means they need to add me list those days on their schedule..
> 
> oh, and office is on wilcrest, block away from westheimer.
> *


Just left from over there had to make drop off........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2007, 10:59 AM~8291644
> *damn, chinese does sound good right about now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:00 AM~8291663
> *:0
> x2
> slow down hater. pace yourself..  you gonna pull a muscle..
> ...


aint no one hatin but fools come on here braggin about what they make on a lowrider site, with no lowrider, knowwhatimsayin?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2007, 11:00 AM~8291650
> *play on playa, let me borrow some $$$  :biggrin:
> *


Need to finish Regal??????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only thing i hate about west side, is all da lil kids rollin in ricers.. use to work out there 96-98.. use to roll out there in an 84 monte with chain steering wheel, supremes and blanket on dash.. ricers always wanted to go at it.. but i'd blow their doors off.. monte had v8 under hood, that would hurt peoples feelings.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:05 AM~8291706
> *only thing i hate about west side, is all da lil kids rollin in ricers..    use to work out there 96-98..  use to roll out there in an 84 monte with chain steering wheel, supremes and blanket on dash..  ricers always wanted to go at it..  but i'd blow their doors off..    monte had v8 under hood, that would hurt peoples feelings.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 12 2007, 09:31 AM~8291441
> *i'll be moving in with you soon
> *


uh, ok. :ugh:

LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 09:53 AM~8291589
> *
> *


im sleepy and its your fault. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 12 2007, 09:54 AM~8291600
> *that's over here too ... salaray plus overtime and bonuses every quarter
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i think you and i usually get our bonuses at the same time.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: pi4short, Big Rich, mac2lac

Are you lost??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:07 AM~8291722
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


that's old school to hide the cracks in the dash


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 09:58 AM~8291625
> *and you, all that money and still drive that galant with quarter million miles on it  :uh:
> *


man raise up off the galant fool. you'll get hurt talkin but my ride punk. :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2007, 09:59 AM~8291644
> *damn, chinese does sound good right about now
> *


for real. im starving.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 11:11 AM~8291744
> *that's old school to hide the cracks in the dash
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2007, 10:01 AM~8291666
> *:roflmao:  she waitin on that Yukon
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 09:58 AM~8291633
> *new office just called.. wanted to check what my scheduled days off are ,for rest of year..    usually good sign..  means they need to add me list those days on their schedule..
> 
> oh, and office is on wilcrest, block away from westheimer.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 12 2007, 10:02 AM~8291679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many people that post in this topic actually have a lowrider on the street. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 10:02 AM~8291679
> *aint no one hatin but fools come on here braggin  about what they make on a lowrider site, with no lowrider, knowwhatimsayin?
> *


 :uh: im just a groupie anyways fker. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 11:11 AM~8291756
> *for real. im starving.
> *


About to eat lunch in a min......... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 09:13 AM~8291774
> *:uh: im just a groupie anyways fker. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:07 AM~8291722
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


don't hate.. you probably had the gold black power fist, air freshners.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 10:13 AM~8291773
> *how many people that post in this topic actually have a lowrider on the street.  :uh:
> *


youre too cool for this topic ken. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 11:13 AM~8291773
> *how many people that post in this topic actually have a lowrider on the street.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: Had one...... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 11:13 AM~8291773
> *how many people that post in this topic actually have a lowrider on the street.  :uh:
> *


This ****** always worried about others.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 10:14 AM~8291779
> *About to eat lunch in a min......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:14 AM~8291786
> *don't hate.. you probably had the gold black power fist, air freshners.
> *


I wasn't cool enough to own one....... :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 12 2007, 10:13 AM~8291773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


admitting it is the first step.......... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 09:15 AM~8291788
> *youre too cool for this topic ken. :uh:
> *


i just asked simple question?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 10:16 AM~8291804
> *admitting it is the first step.......... :biggrin:
> *


LOL

ive never faked the funk. i keep it real.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 11:15 AM~8291797
> *
> *


I was downtown early this morning could have brought breakfast over......... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 12 2007, 10:14 AM~8291786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 12 2007, 11:08 AM~8291733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 10:17 AM~8291809
> *LOL
> 
> ive never faked the funk. i keep it real.
> *



feminine hygeine is a must!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:17 AM~8291815
> *hahahaha...and one in his hair..... :biggrin:
> *


Don't own hair either........ :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

in the bubble bringing trouble

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:18 AM~8291824
> *feminine hygeine is a must!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 10:17 AM~8291813
> *I was downtown early this morning could have brought breakfast over......... :biggrin:
> *


now you tell me. :angry: LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 11:21 AM~8291835
> *in the bubble bringing trouble
> 
> :0
> ...


I would like to own a lowrider one day.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 10:18 AM~8291824
> *feminine hygeine is a must!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:19 AM~8291829
> *Don't own hair either........ :tears:
> *


no one will ever be able to take away your dance though..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 11:23 AM~8291842
> *now you tell me. :angry: LOL
> *


I have to come back that way to make pick up. Waiting on call back..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 10:23 AM~8291845
> *I would like to own a lowrider one day.......
> *


  me too.....but i do have a car hauler.... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 09:21 AM~8291835
> *in the bubble bringing trouble
> 
> :0
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:23 AM~8291852
> *no one will ever be able to take away your dance though..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :no:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 10:21 AM~8291835
> *in the bubble bringing trouble
> 
> :0
> ...


THEM ZENITHS GONE OFF THAT LEAN


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:25 AM~8291865
> *  me too.....but i do have a car hauler.... :biggrin:
> *


My car hauler has been in the shop fuckers wont get to work...... :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 10:27 AM~8291885
> *My car hauler has been in the shop fuckers wont get to work...... :buttkick:
> *


what's wrong with it?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 11:15 AM~8291788
> *youre too cool for this topic ken. :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:27 AM~8291891
> *what's wrong with it?
> *


motor work, carb, and clean gas tanks.... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this is what i use to haul my car.. keep it under the hood..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 09:26 AM~8291881
> *THEM ZENITHS GONE OFF THAT LEAN
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 10:32 AM~8291927
> *this is what i use to haul my car..  keep it under the hood..
> 
> 
> ...


reinforced?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 




:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 12 2007, 08:58 AM~8291625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:51 AM~8292052
> *reinforced?
> *


yeah


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 12 2007, 11:57 AM~8292086
> *:roflmao:
> cat and dog fried rice...
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SO WHO IS SHOWIN ????? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 12:13 PM~8292207
> *SO WHO IS SHOWIN ????? :scrutinize:
> *


deeezzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 11:21 AM~8291835
> *in the bubble bringing trouble
> 
> :0
> ...


savor tha flavor thats the last time you'll see that fucker on a trailor


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:21 AM~8292276
> *deeezzzzzzzzzzzzzz  nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


HAHAHAHAH AHA HAHAH AHAHAAHA HA HAAHAH AHA HAHAHAHA FUCKIN IDIOT. SO I GUESS UR NOT SHOWIN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 12:13 PM~8292207
> *SO WHO IS SHOWIN ????? :scrutinize:
> *


you asked for that one :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 12:23 PM~8292288
> *HAHAHAHAH AHA HAHAH AHAHAAHA HA HAAHAH AHA HAHAHAHA FUCKIN IDIOT. SO I GUESS UR NOT SHOWIN
> *


i'm sitting this show out.. no point in showing.. if i aint stepped up my game yet.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2007, 11:24 AM~8292298
> *you asked for that one :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

im showin


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:28 AM~8292333
> *i'm sitting this show out..  no point in showing.. if i aint stepped up my game yet.
> *


TRUE. KEEP THE BENCH WARM HOMIE... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 11:29 AM~8292347
> *TRUE. KEEP THE BENCH WARM HOMIE... :0
> *



:0 that's not nice fool....personal foul....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 12:28 PM~8292333
> *i'm sitting this show out..  no point in showing.. if i aint stepped up my game yet.
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 12:29 PM~8292347
> *TRUE. KEEP THE BENCH WARM HOMIE... :0
> *


more like i aint ready to compete wif ya'll big leaguers yet.. with ya'll fancy rims and hydros,chrome undies, and lavish cribs in ptown.. but maybe one day i'll catch up..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2007, 11:36 AM~8292404
> *:0 that's not nice fool....personal foul....
> *


 :loco: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 11:17 AM~8291809
> *LOL
> 
> ive never faked the funk. i keep it real.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:42 AM~8292461
> *more like i aint ready to compete wif ya'll big leaguers yet..  with ya'll fancy rims and hydros,chrome undies,  and lavish cribs in ptown..    but maybe one day i'll catch up..
> *


IT AINT ABOUT CATCHIN UP TO ANYONE . ITS ABOUT WHAT EACH INDIVIDUAL PERSON LIKES . TO EACH HIS OWN. MAYBE NEXT YEAR HOMIE.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:03 AM~8291684
> *Need to finish Regal??????????
> *


nah, thats already! Need some other things to attend to.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 12:46 PM~8292491
> *IT AINT ABOUT CATCHIN UP TO ANYONE . ITS ABOUT WHAT EACH INDIVIDUAL PERSON LIKES . TO EACH HIS OWN. MAYBE NEXT YEAR HOMIE.
> *


unlike others.. shows dont mean shyt to me.. so when ride is ready,its ready..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2007, 12:48 PM~8292510
> *nah, thats already! Need some other things to attend to.
> *


 :0 Getting holes cut in the air......... :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:50 AM~8292526
> *unlike others..  shows dont mean shyt to me..    so when ride is ready,its ready..
> *


AGREED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:50 AM~8292526
> *unlike others..  shows dont mean shyt to me..    so when ride is ready,its ready..
> *


THATS WHY YOU KEEP ALL YOUR TROPHIES IS UR CAR AND HAVE THEM ALL BUCKLED IN AND SHIT. :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 12:56 PM~8292586
> *THATS WHY YOU KEEP ALL YOUR TROPHIES IS UR CAR AND HAVE THEM ALL BUCKLED IN AND SHIT. :cheesy:
> *


That's that fool belly all buckled........ :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 12:50 PM~8292526
> *unlike others..  shows dont mean shyt to me..    so when ride is ready,its ready..
> *


x2


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:50 AM~8292526
> *unlike others..  shows dont mean shyt to me..    so when ride is ready,its ready..
> *


IS THAT THE TRUTH OR ARE YOU SCEEERED OF ROLLERZ. hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 01:00 PM~8292622
> *IS THAT THE TRUTH OR ARE YOU SCEEERED OF ROLLERZ. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 12:00 PM~8292622
> *IS THAT THE TRUTH OR ARE YOU SCEEERED OF ROLLERZ. hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

candy coated lazers a mf man.....haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2007, 12:20 PM~8274647
> *candy coated lasers will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2007, 12:06 PM~8292677
> *hno:
> *



 hno: :yessad: :yessad: ......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MEST UP


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 12 2007, 12:09 PM~8292691
> *MEST UP
> *



i know huh

how you been homie??? you adjusted to livin there yet??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 10:58 AM~8291633
> *new office just called.. wanted to check what my scheduled days off are ,for rest of year..    usually good sign..  means they need to add me list those days on their schedule..
> 
> oh, and office is on wilcrest, block away from westheimer.
> *


awww shyt!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO BOILERRRRR FOR MAKING THE NEW TRUCHHA VIDEO REPRESENTIN FOR THEM HTOWN RIDERSS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2007, 01:47 PM~8292958
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO BOILERRRRR FOR MAKING THE NEW TRUCHHA VIDEO REPRESENTIN FOR THEM HTOWN RIDERSS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 09:11 AM~8291756
> *for real. im starving.
> *


i got something u can grub on


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2007, 01:47 PM~8292958
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO BOILERRRRR FOR MAKING THE NEW TRUCHHA VIDEO REPRESENTIN FOR THEM HTOWN RIDERSS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2007, 11:58 AM~8293061
> *i got something u can grub on
> *


hold up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dayum


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 12 2007, 02:02 PM~8293103
> *dayum
> *


holycrap


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2007, 01:05 PM~8293132
> *holycrap
> *



si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2007, 12:58 PM~8293061
> *i got something u can grub on
> *


 :0 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

whats up slim


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 01:00 PM~8293078
> *hold up
> *


YOU'LL ALWAYS BE RUNNER UP PUNK :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WHAT IT DEW?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 01:29 PM~8293362
> *YOU'LL ALWAYS BE RUNNER UP PUNK :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Photobucket told me I have reached my limit on saved pix......... :twak: 
1000 pix is the most you can have....... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 12 2007, 02:30 PM~8293379
> *  WHAT IT DEW?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 02:34 PM~8293417
> *Photobucket told me I have reached my limit on saved pix......... :twak:
> 1000 pix is the most you can have....... :angry:
> *


just think how many you'ed have saved if they didnt delete all the XXX chocolate booty pics!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2007, 02:43 PM~8293508
> *just think how many you'ed have saved if they didnt delete all the XXX chocolate booty pics!!! :cheesy:
> *


I know I have some save on my computer that I need to add. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 11:34 AM~8293417
> *Photobucket told me I have reached my limit on saved pix......... :twak:
> 1000 pix is the most you can have....... :angry:
> *



All you have to do is make a sub album! I have like 20 of them and you can add lots more pics!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 12 2007, 02:56 PM~8293616
> *:biggrin:
> All you have to do is make a sub album! I have like 20 of them and you can add lots more pics!
> *


That means more BIG chocolate in off topic! :twak:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 12 2007, 02:37 PM~8293456
> *:biggrin:
> *


CALL ME!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 10 2007, 05:15 PM~8277220
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RO UP IN THIS B**** :biggrin: 

CALL ME!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WOULD LIKE SOME HELP










None of these designs exist....they are photoshops of ideas....I took the original RG girl design with NMEIMAGE logo and created an alternate with the RG logo. Pick I, II, III or IV for the design that looks best, since for now I am working with single color to keep cost down. You guys let me know so I can get my boy Mike to screen me up some.

Click Here to Vote for your Favorite Riot Girls shirt design

Thanks 
Alberto


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 12 2007, 02:56 PM~8293616
> *:biggrin:
> All you have to do is make a sub album! I have like 20 of them and you can add lots more pics!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2007, 03:05 PM~8293700
> *That means more BIG chocolate in off topic! :twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking for a newer model maxima. any leads pm me..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jul 12 2007, 12:56 PM~8292586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


answer ur phone puto, its about $


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 03:19 PM~8293807
> *looking for a newer model maxima. any leads pm me..
> *


u promised hrny a yukon.. maxima aint gonna keep them chonies off


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2007, 03:05 PM~8293700
> *That means more BIG chocolate in off topic! :twak:
> *


2 ablum in the works.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 12 2007, 12:00 PM~8293078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


full yet, lone said he got 2nds


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 02:19 PM~8293807
> *looking for a newer model maxima. any leads pm me..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 02:23 PM~8293855
> *u promised hrny a yukon..  maxima aint gonna keep them chonies off
> *


 :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 12 2007, 02:14 PM~8293772
> *WOULD LIKE SOME HELP
> 
> 
> ...


i like the 3rd and 4th one. im leanin more towards the 4th one though.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2007, 03:02 PM~8294154
> *mayne!
> full yet, lone said he got 2nds
> *


 :nono: 

cochino!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

87 ls front end price reduced. $125 picked up. Header headlghts, grill and wiring harness. no Turn signals.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 12 2007, 03:33 PM~8294464
> *i like the 3rd and 4th one. im leanin more towards the 4th one though.
> *


Thanks :biggrin: 
Did u vote for that one on the link there?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 12 2007, 02:29 PM~8293361
> *whats up slim
> *


SUP DOG .......I SEE YOU BOUT TO HIT DEEZ ****** OVER THE HEAD THIS YEAR AT THE SHOW


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2007, 11:26 AM~8291881
> *THEM ZENITHS GONE OFF THAT LEAN
> *











FINELINE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2007, 05:54 PM~8296019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



caprice looking good slim..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THANX


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2007, 07:54 PM~8296019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2007, 07:54 PM~8296019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Al in the backround? car lookin good slim


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2007, 09:21 AM~8291835
> *in the bubble bringing trouble
> 
> :0
> ...


nice trailer


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2007, 10:28 PM~8297247
> *Is that Al in the backround? car lookin good slim
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic what u working on know


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2007, 10:42 PM~8297400
> *:0  :yes:  :yes:
> *


damn foo you on here all day?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 12 2007, 08:47 PM~8297468
> *was up sic what u working on know
> *


2 cars, 2 bikes..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2007, 07:54 PM~8296019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! EVEN THE BABY STROLLER IS ON 3! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

former president of Latin Image and cool azz dude, Fidel, suffered a heart attack last nite.. currently he's at LBJ hospital.. keep em in ur prayers.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2007, 10:47 PM~8297472
> *damn foo you on here all day?
> *


 :biggrin: :nono: Had to go take a nap......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 11:41 PM~8298049
> *former president of Latin Image and cool azz dude, Fidel, suffered a heart attack last nite..  currently he's at LBJ hospital..  keep em in ur prayers.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 12 2007, 01:27 PM~8293347
> *        :biggrin:
> *



Get to work Foo, money dont make itself!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 12 2007, 11:04 PM~8297673
> *DAMN!  EVEN THE BABY STROLLER IS ON 3! :cheesy:
> *


FROM THE TURF TO THE ROOF


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 12 2007, 10:35 PM~8297320
> *nice trailer
> *


BELONGS TO BIG SHANE BUT I LIKE THE TRUCK BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2007, 07:37 AM~8299761
> *FROM THE TURF TO THE ROOF
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P. to Ricky Martinez of the Hometown Boys :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2007, 07:54 PM~8296019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2007, 06:54 PM~8296019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :tears: :barf: hno: :werd: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 12 2007, 10:41 PM~8298049
> *former president of Latin Image and cool azz dude, Fidel, suffered a heart attack last nite..  currently he's at LBJ hospital..  keep em in ur prayers.
> *


sad news....hope he is gonna be ok....


happy birthday danny!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2007, 09:01 AM~8299984
> *sad news....hope he is gonna be ok....
> happy birthday danny!!!
> *


x2 big pimp


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

this dude makes Slim look short at 7'9''!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

she doesn't even have to get on her knees for his wang hang lo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SI


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

happy birthday big pimp dont drink too much


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

happy birthday big bird!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

already drunk..  






jk.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

friday bitches....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 10:44 AM~8300558
> *friday bitches....
> *


ah fool...lol.. one of you homies came over last week and repossesed cable box and modem..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so yeah..its bday..so what ya'll got on my drink 2nite? thinkin bar, who down? wescotts? broadway billiards?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

happy birfday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 10:52 AM~8300626
> *so yeah..its bday..so what ya'll got on my drink 2nite?  thinkin  bar,  who down?  wescotts?  broadway billiards?
> *


Haven't been there since we went that one time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i went last friday.. buncha tortas..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 09:46 AM~8300576
> *ah fool...lol.. one of you homies came over last week and repossesed cable box and modem..
> *


was it still active? hope they ainty charging yo ass for that crap...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 09:53 AM~8300632
> *Haven't been there since we went that one time.
> *


ernies kinfolk own that bishh....supposed


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 06:24 AM~8300090
> *she doesn't even have to get on her knees for his wang hang lo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy B-day Danny! Broadways sounds kinda fun! Might hit it up tonight with my lil sista, I'll text you later to let ya know fo sure!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 13 2007, 10:28 AM~8300974
> *Happy B-day Danny! Broadways sounds kinda fun! Might hit it up tonight with my lil sista, I'll text you later to let ya know fo sure!!!!!!!
> *


pics :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy B-Day homie...........


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 08:30 AM~8300985
> *pics :cheesy:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ok


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 08:43 AM~8301106
> *ok
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 13 2007, 11:41 AM~8301087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SKATING RINK IN DEER PARK?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i would go drink a brew big pimp but a ***** gotta work. i got streets to tear up and bumpers to smash


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 13 2007, 09:41 AM~8301087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hot mama


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Cherrybrook, Pasadena


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 13 2007, 11:51 AM~8301188
> *Cherrybrook, Pasadena
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 13 2007, 10:49 AM~8301162
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



what i dint say nada....thanks for the pics tho. beautiful girl.




geeze, once a hater ALWAYS A HATER huh....


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 08:52 AM~8301195
> *what i dint say nada....thanks for the pics tho. beautiful girl.
> geeze, once a hater ALWAYS A HATER huh....
> *



Never been a hater, get it right mista! Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jul 13 2007, 11:18 AM~8300879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she rude though..she was at broadway last friday.. i said hi..and she just treated me like i was some drunk azz sitting at da bar.. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 11:57 AM~8301237
> *she rude though..she was at broadway last friday..  i said hi..and she just treated me like i was some drunk azz sitting at da bar..    :angry:
> *


You was a drunk azz at the bar.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 13 2007, 10:54 AM~8301212
> *Never been a hater, get it right mista! Lol
> *


lol was talking bout my self chica....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 10:57 AM~8301237
> *she rude though..she was at broadway last friday..  i said hi..and she just treated me like i was some drunk azz sitting at da bar..    :angry:
> *



whats the back of the hand foe?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah she can be rude sometimes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 09:57 AM~8301237
> *naw.
> thanks..and yeah..sounds like imma go there..
> company man
> ...


best ones....


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 08:59 AM~8301250
> *lol was talking bout my self chica....
> *




oh well in that case :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 13 2007, 11:59 AM~8301249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you say so..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 10:03 AM~8301283
> *so
> :uh:
> if you say so..
> *


big pimp u gettin old, u just dont got it anymore


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight then..sounds like plan..broadway billiards.. i'll prolly roll thru about 10pm..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 10:04 AM~8301296
> *aight then..sounds like plan..broadway billiards..   i'll prolly roll thru about 10pm..
> *


can i go hoe...happy birthday big d


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:04 PM~8301290
> *big pimp u gettin old, u just dont got it anymore
> *


i know :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 10:04 AM~8301296
> *aight then..sounds like plan..broadway billiards..  i'll prolly roll thru about 10pm..
> *


ima roll thru , in this, acting an ass


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 09:04 AM~8301296
> *aight then..sounds like plan..broadway billiards..  i'll prolly roll thru about 10pm..
> *



Man why your b-day gotta fall on Friday the 13th? I'm kinda scared to leave my house today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2007, 12:07 PM~8301310
> *can i go  hoe...happy birthday big d
> *


just dont come dressed as an ewok, or storm trooper.. or a sith..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 10:08 AM~8301320
> *just dont come dressed as an ewok, or storm trooper..  or a sith..
> *


ha..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:03 PM~8301283
> *so
> *


That why she was rude to you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 13 2007, 12:08 PM~8301314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause imma G like dat.. was even born on a friday..


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

You scary like that hahahah j/k


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 10:18 AM~8301348
> *lies..    you gonna be rolling thru in da company mini-van
> 
> oh,and nice taillights..
> ...


i knew there was a hater in the crowd for you info

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=349396  

and i got a box of goodies for the car in the living room. next year lrm show, traditional best of show is mine


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com/street.htm


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 07:41 AM~8299771
> *:uh:
> *


the roof looks nice :biggrin: right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:21 PM~8301367
> *i knew there was a hater in the crowd for you info
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=349396
> ...


we'll see about that.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wut Up Hamnizzie...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 10:26 AM~8301406
> *we'll see about that..      :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


yea i might come thru in the work van best dressed in my scrubs


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2007, 10:27 AM~8301414
> *Wut Up Hamnizzie...
> *


sup goofy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:27 PM~8301422
> *:0
> yea i might come thru in the work van best dressed in my scrubs
> *


i'm tempted to roll out there in 68.. but got bad tags.. so dunno.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

68 did u ever pay jp for that front porch step you broke.

loooool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:35 PM~8301486
> *68 did u ever pay jp for that front porch step you broke.
> 
> loooool
> *


fk his step


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 11:35 AM~8301486
> *68 did u ever pay jp for that front porch step you broke.
> 
> loooool
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i should send him bill, for having to replace my bleach white chucks, cause of his rotty azz step


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said he broke the mans front door step i just call him he said if u dont fix his shit this weekend its gonna be a misunderstanding


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 11:37 AM~8301507
> *boy said he broke the mans front door step i just call him he said if u dont fix his shit this weekend its gonna be a misunderstanding
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:37 PM~8301507
> *boy said he broke the mans front door step i just call him he said if u dont fix his shit this weekend its gonna be a misunderstanding
> *


i'll go by his crib and drop off a centerblock.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2007, 12:25 PM~8301398
> *the roof looks nice :biggrin: right
> *


No the roof on that garage looks pretty busted n old. I just replaced the roof on my house  your homie is gonna have to lift alot more cars to replace his :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:37 PM~8301507
> *boy said he broke the mans front door step i just call him he said if u dont fix his shit this weekend its gonna be a misunderstanding
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 12:39 PM~8301519
> *No the roof on that garage looks pretty busted n old. I just replaced the roof on my house  your homie is gonna have to lift alot more cars to replace his :biggrin:
> *


You know Al's your homie to........ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 10:37 AM~8301502
> *i should send him bill, for having to replace my bleach white chucks, cause of his rotty azz step
> *


dont think hes gonna go out like those peewees you punked in the street that day. u a damn fool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:40 PM~8301533
> *dont think hes gonna go out like those peewees you punked in the street that day. u a damn fool
> *


yeah..l punked those pee wee's..and u were all skurred.. talkin about "they might come back" hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch aint no one scared of them young bucks u the one who went ahead and started up the car just incase :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:42 PM~8301549
> *bitch aint no one scared of them young bucks u the one who went ahead and started up the car just incase  :uh:
> *


that was you that tried to make an escape in my 68.. doing burnout..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:42 PM~8301549
> *bitch aint no one scared of them young bucks u the one who went ahead and started up the car just incase  :uh:
> *


Did they have him running to the car........... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:41 PM~8301540
> *yeah..l punked those pee wee's..and u were all skurred.. talkin about "they might come back"  hno:
> *


happy b-day fuker, hope you dont run into me tonight, Ill give you a bday asswhooping :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 12:43 PM~8301558
> *Did they have him running to the car........... :biggrin:
> *


look cacapearl.. i dont run ..ever


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 10:43 AM~8301558
> *Did they have him running to the car........... :biggrin:
> *


running. lmfao


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:44 PM~8301562
> *look cacapearl.. i dont run ..ever
> *


I forgot you walk with one leg dragging with the cooler behind you.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 12:40 PM~8301530
> *You know Al's your homie to........ :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 12:43 PM~8301560
> *happy b-day fuker, hope you dont run into me tonight, Ill give you a bday asswhooping  :biggrin:
> *


like to see you try mr me-ag-e, wax on wax off actin azz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:47 PM~8301594
> *like to see you try mr me-ag-e, wax on wax off actin azz
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 12:45 PM~8301577
> *I forgot you walk with one leg dragging with the cooler behind you.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 12:46 PM~8301590
> *:ugh:
> *


Why ya'll be kicking the homie down?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 12:48 PM~8301608
> *Why ya'll be kicking the homie down?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:47 PM~8301602
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 12:48 PM~8301612
> *:dunno:
> *


He seems cool to me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy birthday danny.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2007, 12:50 PM~8301621
> *happy birthday danny.
> *


thanks


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 12:50 PM~8301618
> *He seems cool to me.
> *


 Now im really confused, what you talkin about?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 12:40 PM~8301530
> *You know Al's your homie to........ :biggrin:
> *


B4 you make a post you need to have your facts str8 homie!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 12:52 PM~8301634
> *B4 you make a post you need to have your facts str8 homie!!!!!
> *


hey joto


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 12:48 PM~8301612
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh: actin like you dont know n shyt!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 12:54 PM~8301643
> *:uh: actin like you dont know n shyt!
> *


Sorry my dear friend, I thought it was none of my business to state anything of this matter.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY PANCAKES :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2007, 12:56 PM~8301651
> *HAPPY B-DAY PANCAKES :cheesy:
> *


baaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha, I forgot about that one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said he a "home wrecker"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:51 PM~8301625
> *thanks
> *


if you get that job on wilcrest I bring you a hot pocket (food town is right down the street) for lunch one day! :biggrin: Happy b-day fker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. ya'll two ****** aint invited now.. 




oh, and everybody.. bar 2nite.. but bbq is still on for my crib tomorrow nite.. depending on weather.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8301658
> *boy said he a "home wrecker"
> 
> 
> ...


did pancakes sit on that? Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhaaa


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:58 PM~8301661
> *aight.. ya'll two ****** aint invited now..
> oh, and everybody..   bar 2nite..  but bbq is still on for my crib tomorrow nite..   depending on weather.
> *


you broke'ed my heart! ha ha ha I was gonna bring a pinyata.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8301658
> *boy said he a "home wrecker"
> 
> 
> ...


i just got advised what the damages.. are.. $250.. via paypal.. or cash.. or theres a "misunderstanding" :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 12:52 PM~8301634
> *B4 you make a post you need to have your facts str8 homie!!!!!
> *


You informed me on the deal... :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 12:58 PM~8301663
> *did pancakes sit on that? Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhaaa
> *


broke da fk out of it.. i was like "fk yo house *****"


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HELLO SLO
:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 12:54 PM~8301643
> *:uh: actin like you dont know n shyt!
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 11:58 AM~8301661
> *aight.. ya'll two ****** aint invited now..
> oh, and everybody..  bar 2nite..  but bbq is still on for my crib tomorrow nite..  depending on weather.
> *



Id be there but it would be too far for me...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:58 PM~8301661
> *aight.. ya'll two ****** aint invited now..
> oh, and everybody..  bar 2nite..  but bbq is still on for my crib tomorrow nite..  depending on weather.
> *


WHO ME?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 13 2007, 01:01 PM~8301683
> *Id be there but it would be too far for me...
> *


its aight.. yo gal gonna cum thru


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2007, 01:01 PM~8301684
> *WHO ME?
> *


and me ha ha ha


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:59 PM~8301667
> *i just got advised what the damages.. are.. $250..  via paypal.. or cash..  or theres a "misunderstanding"  :angry:
> *


$250 for that.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:02 PM~8301685
> *its aight.. yo gal gonna cum thru
> *


pics?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

fk you then danny, I was gonna bring some "moderatly priced" hookers.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 12:55 PM~8301649
> *Sorry my dear friend, I thought it was none of my business to state anything of this matter.
> *


lol this is the houston lowriders topic anything seems to go here ans since when do you give a fk???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jul 13 2007, 01:01 PM~8301684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. hand crafted, from wood imported all way from the rain forest. rare.. is what lone star told me. :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 01:02 PM~8301687
> *and me ha ha ha
> *


 :angry: 


OH. WAIT!!




:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Jul 13 2007, 01:02 PM~8301690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can keep your tranny hookaz.. i dont swing that way..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 01:03 PM~8301694
> *lol this is the houston lowriders topic anything seems to go here ans since when do you give a fk???
> *


holy crap your right! Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 01:03 PM~8301694
> *lol this is the houston lowriders topic anything seems to go here ans since when do you give a fk???
> *


 hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 01:05 PM~8301703
> *check back sunday..
> you can keep your tranny hookaz.. i dont swing that way..
> *


LOL I had a coupon!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8301658
> *boy said he a "home wrecker"
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

at least sixty8imp didn't fall over and sue juan. LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2007, 11:57 AM~8301658
> *boy said he a "home wrecker"
> 
> 
> ...


mest up! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 01:06 PM~8301711
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> at least sixty8imp didn't fall over and sue juan.  LMFAO!!!!
> *


now that you mention it.. since then back been hurting and ankle hurts even worse.. gonna have to pop out da cane again. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 01:07 PM~8301721
> *now that you mention it..    since then back been hurting and ankle hurts even worse..  gonna have to pop out da cane again.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 01:04 PM~8301697
> *yeah..  hand crafted, from wood imported all way from  the rain forest.  rare..  is what lone star told me.  :dunno:
> *


Looks like had crafted wood from Hobby Airport woods......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8301730
> *Looks like had crafted wood from Hobby Airport woods......
> *


I don't feel soo bad now for my unaligned tailgate :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8301733
> *I don't feel soo bad now for my unaligned tailgate  :biggrin:
> *


danny do that too? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8301733
> *I don't feel soo bad now for my unaligned tailgate  :biggrin:
> *


its a korean built truck.. can't expect much from it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 01:10 PM~8301735
> *danny do that too? LOL
> *


yeah that was his christmas present to me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 01:10 PM~8301735
> *danny do that too? LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i offered to spring for a tailgate with frenched license plate.. since he a mini-trucker.. but he declined..so fk em..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 01:06 PM~8301709
> *LOL I had a coupon!
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 13 2007, 12:00 PM~8301674
> *HELLO SLO
> :nicoderm:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8301733
> *I don't feel soo bad now for my unaligned tailgate  :biggrin:
> *


I bet you had to get new bed....... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

finna go get hair cut for 2nite.. bald fade? all bald? 

hmmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 01:14 PM~8301764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8301772
> *I bet you had to get new bed....... :angry:
> *


hater


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8301777
> *finna go get hair cut for 2nite..    bald fade?  all bald?
> 
> hmmm
> *


ok.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 01:17 PM~8301785
> *hater
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8301780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 01:22 PM~8301812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wifey?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 01:23 PM~8301822
> *wifey?
> *


Women don't let me make my hustle.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 01:25 PM~8301833
> *Women don't let me make my hustle.......... :biggrin:
> *


ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 01:25 PM~8301833
> *Women don't let me make my hustle.......... :biggrin:
> *


you with the wrong woman then....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 01:30 PM~8301856
> *you with the wrong woman then....
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. im out..gonna go get haircut


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 01:30 PM~8301856
> *you with the wrong woman then....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 01:35 PM~8301890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 01:38 PM~8301908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where's the monte been at?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 12:58 PM~8301661
> *aight.. ya'll two ****** aint invited now..
> oh, and everybody..  bar 2nite..  but bbq is still on for my crib tomorrow nite..  depending on weather.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 01:48 PM~8301952
> *Where's the monte been at?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 13 2007, 12:06 PM~8301711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha....i remember that....conversation went....

latin: hey mike, was that danny sittin on my tailgate?? was it already down??

me: yeah fool...he was chillin...and i think he put it down...haha....d-bo'ed the tailgate...

latin: that fat mf bent my tailgate hinge, shit won't close right now... :angry: 

me: hahahahaha....are you serious man....hahahaha

latin: hell yes... :angry: ...i'm gonna send him a bill to fix my shit.... :angry: later....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2007, 02:21 PM~8302114
> *he could have gotten paid off his home insurance..... :0
> 
> haha....i remember that....conversation went....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 01:51 PM~8301964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 02:27 PM~8302142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 02:27 PM~8302142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lady Tribe's comp? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 02:37 PM~8302225
> *Lady Tribe's comp? :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 02:41 PM~8302258
> *:nono:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 03:14 PM~8302555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 01:11 PM~8301746
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 01:16 PM~8301777
> *finna go get hair cut for 2nite..    bald fade?  all bald?
> 
> hmmm
> *


just remember to tell them that its your bday, so that they wont charge extra for the pancakes. LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 03:18 PM~8302585
> *:worship:
> *


DJLadyTribe may not have a big booty like you favor but she has other things to make up for it :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 03:25 PM~8302637
> *DJLadyTribe may not have a big booty like you favor but she has other things to make up for it :cheesy:
> *


dude, she looks like a tranny in some pics hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 03:25 PM~8302637
> *DJLadyTribe may not have a big booty like you favor but she has other things to make up for it :cheesy:
> *


The big titty will do the trick for me also......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 03:30 PM~8302671
> *dude, she looks like a tranny in some pics  hno:
> *


Just waiting to be trainned........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 02:30 PM~8302671
> *dude, she looks like a tranny in some pics  hno:
> *


yea she does.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 03:30 PM~8302671
> *dude, she looks like a tranny in some pics  hno:
> *


no one is perfect... you look like a tranny all the time :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 03:31 PM~8302681
> *Just waiting to be trainned........ :biggrin:
> *


buh what?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2007, 03:33 PM~8302695
> *yea she does.
> *


nice observation there lesbiana LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 03:35 PM~8302714
> *no one is perfect... you look like a tranny all the time :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 03:35 PM~8302714
> *no one is perfect... you look like a tranny all the time :uh:
> *


Kate Beckinsale, nuff said ya tranny lover


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 03:36 PM~8302717
> *buh what?
> *


No but what'z I'll smash....... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2007, 02:33 PM~8302695
> *yea she does.
> *


hater


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 03:43 PM~8302783
> *hater
> *


agree.... cuz lady tribe has big bolt ons :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 03:39 PM~8302754
> *No but what'z I'll smash....... :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 02:37 PM~8302725
> *nice observation there lesbiana LOL
> *


shut up chino.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 13 2007, 03:18 PM~8302585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must not have seen eva mendez butt naked in training day.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 02:43 PM~8302783
> *hater
> *


yup


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 03:49 PM~8302843
> *:dunno:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 03:54 PM~8302894
> *you must not have seen eva mendez butt naked in training day.
> *


 holy crap your right


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 02:46 PM~8302804
> *agree.... cuz lady tribe has big bolt ons :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 03:54 PM~8302894
> *
> you must not have seen eva mendez butt naked in training day.
> *


 :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2007, 03:54 PM~8302892
> *shut up chino.
> *


hey, im one too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 03:57 PM~8302921
> *holy crap your right
> *


or jessice biel gettin chased with a chainsaw, while wearing only a wife beater and covered in sweat


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DiamondStuddedPrincess


uh oh..here comes latin in drag..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 03:58 PM~8302936
> *or jessice biel gettin chased with a chainsaw, while wearing only a wife beater and covered in sweat
> *


dude jessica biel in that new movie, seen the trailers. HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 03:54 PM~8302894
> *hot white hoez =  kryptonite to blk man..makes em weak and soft..
> 
> example: ice t
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Not an O.G. anymore.......... :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2007, 03:59 PM~8302946
> *dude jessica biel in that new movie, seen the trailers. HOLY CRAP!!
> *


nope.. 

all i know its, i went to chainsaw masacre, thinking i was gonna watch horror movie..but her sweaty in a wife beater and no bra.. man.. i just whipped it out and tossed one off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 03:59 PM~8302950
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Not an O.G. anymore.......... :machinegun:
> *


coordinating purple outfits? ice t is beyond help..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 03:59 PM~8302945
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: DiamondStuddedPrincess
> uh oh..here comes latin in drag..
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 03:02 PM~8302981
> *coordinating purple outfits?    ice t  is beyond help..
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 04:02 PM~8302981
> *coordinating purple outfits?    ice t  is beyond help..
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :loco:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 03:54 PM~8302894
> *hot white hoez =  kryptonite to blk man..makes em weak and soft..
> 
> you must not have seen eva mendez butt naked in training day.
> *













Eva very nice yes


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2007, 04:04 PM~8303005
> *:barf:
> *


  At which one???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2007, 03:57 PM~8302926
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 04:05 PM~8303010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like and orange by the face........ :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2007, 04:04 PM~8303005
> *:barf:
> *


suprised you aint like "leave em alone.. maybe they in love.. and coordinating outfits for couples is cute".. kinda crap females usually come up with


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 04:08 PM~8303031
> *She looks like and orange by the face........ :barf:
> *


i'll give her a squeeze


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 04:10 PM~8303051
> *i'll give her a squeeze
> *


I'd would prefer to squeeze this instead:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 02:58 PM~8302936
> *or jessice biel gettin chased with a chainsaw, while wearing only a wife beater and covered in sweat
> *



SELMA HAYEK IN FROM DUSK TILL DAWN.....WHEN SHE WAS DANCING WITH THE SNAKE............I'D LICK HOT SAUCE OF HER DAMN TOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

roll call for broadway billiards 2nite?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 03:47 PM~8304082
> *roll call for broadway billiards 2nite?
> *



SEE YA UP THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2007, 05:00 PM~8303438
> *SELMA HAYEK IN FROM DUSK TILL DAWN.....WHEN SHE WAS DANCING WITH THE SNAKE............I'D LICK HOT SAUCE OF HER DAMN TOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Jul 13 2007, 08:11 PM~8304513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: QUOTE(Coca Pearl @ Jul 13 2007, 08:15 PM)


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2007, 02:33 PM~8302196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dad got that shit blown up in his room looks almost life size.....ass look like its bout to bust her in the back of her head


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2007, 09:19 AM~8300069
> *this dude makes Slim look short at 7'9''!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yea and that fucker looks like inspector gadjet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still drunk.. just wanna thank everybody who helped me celebrate my bday.. 

goofy
nix customs
713divas
tiffany (mann.... ya'll shoulda seen her)
diamondstuddedprincess (yup..she real.. )
tia (think thats her name.. )
and the other honeys that joined in on da fun. whoever they were. 


and i aint posting pics of anything.. i was forced to promise i wouldnt :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2007, 06:13 AM~8306686
> *
> *


+.3


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 01:55 AM~8306288
> *still drunk.. just wanna thank everybody who helped me celebrate my bday..
> 
> goofy
> ...



 

pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 13 2007, 11:55 PM~8306288
> *still drunk.. just wanna thank everybody who helped me celebrate my bday..
> 
> goofy
> ...


 Me and my friend Tiffany had fun too! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 14 2007, 09:31 AM~8307090
> *Me and my friend Tiffany had fun too! :biggrin:
> *


PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 14 2007, 10:33 AM~8307104
> *PICS!!!!!!!!
> *


nope.. sucka!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

the one in da brown,that i told "you got nice lumps" , looked like she got offended though.. aint sure what i said. :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 01:28 PM~8307955
> *the one in da brown,that i told "you got nice lumps" , looked like she got offended though..    aint sure what i said.  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nix spittin game.. "hey baby.. can i buy you a sprite?" 










:0 









713divas and tiffany 








bom chicka wah wah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. and sorry but BBQ for today, canceled due to weather 

:angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 01:33 PM~8308141
> *oh.. and sorry but BBQ for today, canceled due to weather
> 
> :angry:
> *


it aint raining puto!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 14 2007, 02:42 PM~8308171
> *it aint raining puto!
> *


did earlier.. yard already soaked.. and rest of day is still 40% chance of thunderstorms. so fk it.. no point in trying.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..and i was passing by ur house yesterday.. honked horn and give u da finger.. in case you wondering who that was..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 02:49 PM~8308216
> *oh..and i was passing by ur house yesterday..  honked horn and give u da finger..    in case  you wondering who that was..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 01:49 PM~8308216
> *oh..and i was passing by ur house yesterday..  honked horn and give u da finger..    in case  you wondering who that was..
> *


 i aint been at the house in days....

:ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 02:17 PM~8308099
> *713divas and tiffany
> 
> 
> ...


Diva friend is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2007, 02:10 PM~8308316
> *Diva friend is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


if u say so...kent cee chet n de dark


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 14 2007, 03:15 PM~8308341
> *if u say so...kent cee chet n de dark
> *


she aint see the booty grab coming in da dark either.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me.. how old you gotta be to be considered a "dirty OLD man"?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 14 2007, 03:15 PM~8308341
> *if u say so...kent cee chet n de dark
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 03:17 PM~8308345
> *she aint see the booty grab coming in da dark either.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 03:22 PM~8308375
> *reminds me.. how old you gotta be to be considered a "dirty OLD man"?
> 
> 
> ...


I considered myself that now.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. i got .mpg's too. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 04:43 PM~8308673
> *oh.. i got .mpg's too.  :0
> *


Where they at?????????????? :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2007, 05:09 PM~8308805
> *Where they at?????????????? :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


those gonna cost $..and i charge by da pound.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 05:52 PM~8308970
> *those gonna cost $..and i charge by da pound.
> *


Not a problem. Do they go for by the gram.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What's in the trunk that everyone want's to see............ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2007, 06:15 PM~8309048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oily floor?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 06:59 PM~8309191
> *oily floor?
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: That's a no no.......... :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 12:55 AM~8306288
> *still drunk.. just wanna thank everybody who helped me celebrate my bday..
> 
> goofy
> ...


i had to work, bitch it aint raining fire up the grill and go get some ice for the cooler


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2007, 06:07 PM~8309430
> *i had to work, bitch it aint raining fire up the grill and go get some ice for the cooler
> *


no shit :uh: :uh: ,,night still young


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 14 2007, 07:35 PM~8309544
> *no shit :uh:  :uh: ,,night still young
> *


10 right now, but still a good time to drink :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..come over and drink..but aint gonna bbq.. there lightening already.. so someone bring lone star a happy meal.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 14 2007, 08:00 PM~8309877
> *10 right now, but still a good time to drink :nicoderm:
> *


thought u quit!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2007, 11:01 PM~8310167
> *thought u quit!!!!
> *


u that ****** momma now? if that man wanna drink.. stfu and let em.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

go back to bed grouch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2007, 11:09 PM~8310213
> *go back to bed grouch
> *


no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got back from cig run.. some wet at store was trying to buy a 12 pack with all change.. not even quarters.. all nickles, dimes, pennys. and old lady in her 60's working counter.. having trouble counting.. made me wanna quit smoking.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2007, 10:01 PM~8310167
> *thought u quit!!!!
> *


it didnt work out :nicoderm: knowwhatimsaying


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 14 2007, 11:14 PM~8310238
> *it didnt work out :nicoderm: knowwhatimsaying
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 12:55 AM~8306288
> *still drunk.. just wanna thank everybody who helped me celebrate my bday..
> 
> goofy
> ...


..........  .no problem homie


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 14 2007, 11:11 PM~8310225
> *just got back from cig run..  some wet at store was trying to buy a 12 pack with all change..  not even quarters.. all nickles, dimes, pennys.  and old lady in her 60's working counter..  having trouble counting..  made me wanna quit smoking.
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just that that xmas in july show canceled cause of rain.. that sux


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2007, 08:53 AM~8300632
> *Haven't been there since we went that one time.
> *



he also owns broadway buffalo wings in pasedena


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 15 2007, 10:23 AM~8311764
> *he also owns broadway buffalo wings in pasedena
> *


explains why they had free hot wings there friday nite.. and yes.. it was just a coincidence. :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rain


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2007, 02:29 PM~8312786
> *rain
> *


Not in the Norf.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

It's going down at Drink Houston

Saturday

July 21, [email protected] Drink Houston
I-10 and Silber----(The Marquee)
9:30pm til whenever


This is my baby girls party....Teresa AKA Joey...

All lowriders invited!!!And all my friends. Drink houston has something for everyone of all ages young to the less young LOL! 

www.drinkhouston.com for dress code


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2007, 02:29 PM~8312786
> *rain
> *


didnt stop u from creepin da cutty today..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 15 2007, 08:50 PM~8314617
> *It's going down at Drink Houston
> 
> Saturday
> ...


thought ya'll did that couple weeks ago?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 15 2007, 08:50 PM~8314617
> *It's going down at Drink Houston
> 
> Saturday
> ...


Same night as the big party........ :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HUH?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 15 2007, 10:23 AM~8311764
> *he also owns broadway buffalo wings in pasedena
> *


Never heard of it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im sooooo sleepy!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 15 2007, 07:50 PM~8314617
> *It's going down at Drink Houston
> 
> Saturday
> ...



 my homie was killed outside that place....RIP Mike Gutierrez


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 16 2007, 08:37 AM~8317470
> *im sooooo sleepy!!!
> *


me too.........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that club sucks.. never liked it.. not hood enough for me.. 

but remember, they beat hell out of this brawd there once.. wasn't pretty.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2007, 08:44 AM~8317689
> *that club sucks..    never liked it..    not hood enough for me..
> 
> but remember, they beat hell out of this brawd there once..  wasn't pretty.
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know if they gonna reschedule that car show?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2007, 08:09 AM~8317802
> *anybody know if they gonna reschedule that car show?
> *


no one knows..
why u showing..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 10:47 AM~8318012
> *no one knows..
> why u showing..
> *


no


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jul 16 2007, 09:09 AM~8317569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: wake up!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

no need for haircuts

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco Yesca, LOCO 52 RAGTOP, Tha Barber


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

que? lil ese...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im still sleepy.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 16 2007, 02:49 PM~8319765
> *im still sleepy.
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 16 2007, 12:49 PM~8319765
> *im still sleepy.
> *


lets go to your crib and "lay" down :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 16 2007, 02:34 PM~8320159
> *lets go to your crib and "lay" down :ugh:
> *


uh...i cant. :ugh: got to go to the gym.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> nix spittin game.. "hey baby.. can i buy you a sprite?"
> 
> 
> 713divas and tiffany
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 16 2007, 06:28 AM~8317446
> *Never heard of it
> 
> 
> *


on w.southmore


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 16 2007, 04:16 PM~8320492
> *on w.southmore
> 
> *


Sorry, rarely go into We'backville


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2007, 08:09 AM~8317802
> *anybody know if they gonna reschedule that car show?
> *


The HLC will decide on a later date this yr..we will keep everyone updated...thanks...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just waking up from nap.. :biggrin: 


mannnn.. i got phone call from new office about new gig,.. they had some questions.. one was "do you have reliable transportation".. i was like "  "

after they setup a 3rd interview.. they call called back hour later and said nevermind.. just gonna email me offer.. think they wanna give me pay cut though. but 10% shift differential gonna make up for it.. so i'm still gonna break even


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2007, 04:49 PM~8320726
> *just waking up from nap..  :biggrin:
> mannnn..  i got phone call from new office about new gig,..    they had some questions..  one was "do you have reliable transportation"..  i was like "  "
> 
> ...


que? big ese........... :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Latin i'm checking out your Old School Mix tonight!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2007, 02:49 PM~8320726
> *just waking up from nap..  :biggrin:
> mannnn..  i got phone call from new office about new gig,..    they had some questions..  one was "do you have reliable transportation"..  i was like "  "
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2007, 08:02 PM~8322056
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2007, 05:05 PM~8322078
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

uh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Jul 16 2007, 08:07 PM~8322098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

See you guys there


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 16 2007, 10:23 PM~8323424
> *See you guys there
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

female on flyer gonna be there?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2007, 10:46 PM~8323720
> *female on flyer gonna be there?
> *


Why you are not going to go........ :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2007, 09:21 PM~8324076
> *Why you are not going to go........ :uh:
> *


he dont go no where..
lazy fk..


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey guys how is everyone?


----------



## Sancha84 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi and to take care showing some love to those who know me laterz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 16 2007, 11:21 PM~8324076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: stfu and come fix my crooked pinstripe


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 11:54 PM~8324354
> *he dont go no where..
> lazy fk..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2007, 12:23 AM~8324571
> *yeah i am.
> *


Sure.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 16 2007, 10:23 PM~8324571
> *
> :uh:  stfu and come fix my crooked pinstripe
> *


fk yo pinstripes..


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

showing some love


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sancha84_@Jul 16 2007, 11:57 PM~8324376
> *Just wanted to say hi and to take care showing some love to those who know me laterz
> *


HEY SUCKAAAAAA I NEED SUM SHOTS WIT DA CHEVY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wut wut?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 16 2007, 08:01 PM~8322049
> *Hey Latin i'm checking out your Old School Mix tonight!!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

MY LIL GIRL HAD TO BRING OUT HER LOLO


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

SHE'S SO CUTE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 17 2007, 08:13 AM~8326134
> *SHE'S SO CUTE!!! :cheesy:
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 07:14 AM~8326141
> *THANK YOU :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 08:10 AM~8326117
> *MY LIL GIRL HAD TO BRING OUT HER LOLO
> 
> 
> ...


shes adorable! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 07:10 AM~8326117
> *MY LIL GIRL HAD TO BRING OUT HER LOLO
> 
> 
> ...


I like the plates.......................FLORES........................
:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 17 2007, 11:50 AM~8326958
> *I like the plates.......................FLORES........................
> :thumbsup:
> *


Nix should get an engraved one made............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 09:10 AM~8326117
> *MY LIL GIRL HAD TO BRING OUT HER LOLO
> 
> 
> ...


she showing it at LRM?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

so who partying with the M at Milans or whos bbq'n saturday????


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 17 2007, 11:24 AM~8327202
> *so who partying with the M at Milans  or whos bbq'n saturday????
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2007, 11:04 AM~8327062
> *she showing it at LRM?
> *


NAW SHE GONNA BE WITH HER MOM THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

It's going down at Drink Houston

We will be celebrating Teresa (aka Joey Carmona) birthday at
DRINK HOUSTON
Saturday, July 21
9:30 pm
Go to www.drinkhouston.com for club information and dress code. 

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 17 2007, 12:24 PM~8327202
> *so who partying with the M at Milans  or whos bbq'n saturday????
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp are u gonna tuck in your silk shirt and go up scale saturday nite?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jul 17 2007, 12:24 PM~8327202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: debating now..cause know how i feel about bbq.. never miss bbq.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got off phone with big boss in detriot.. they made me offer.. said same pay..but still get 10% cause of it being 2nd shift. start aug 6.. westside never gonna be da same.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2007, 12:45 PM~8327865
> *
> oh. well nice ride she got there.
> 
> *


THANX BRO.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2007, 01:18 PM~8327602
> *
> *


Your shirt is ready....I'm going to pink it up...I mean pick it up tonight  




So is Houston READY TO PARTY?!?!?!?!?


Everyone welcomed!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2007, 01:49 PM~8327880
> *just got off phone with big boss in detriot..  they made me offer..  said same pay..but still get 10%  cause of it being 2nd shift.    start aug 6..    westside never gonna be da same.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8328809

your welcoming committee will be thurr with the candy coated lasers!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 17 2007, 03:37 PM~8328851
> *Your shirt is ready....I'm going to pink it up...I mean pick it up tonight
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8328954


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2007, 03:50 PM~8328932
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8328809
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2007, 12:49 PM~8327880
> *just got off phone with big boss in detriot..  they made me offer..  said same pay..but still get 10%  cause of it being 2nd shift.    start aug 6..    westside never gonna be da same.
> *


congrats.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2007, 04:08 PM~8329063
> *congrats.
> *


Don't con-grat Fat Bastard fool will go all happy and shit.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i saw a rag 64 on a trailer today. doing some undercover shit :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2007, 03:18 PM~8329153
> *Don't con-grat Fat Bastard fool will go all happy and shit.....
> *


he should be all happy.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2007, 04:22 PM~8329211
> *i saw a rag 64 on a trailer today. doing some undercover shit  :0  :0
> *


Taking off the line or patterns on the sides.............. :yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 17 2007, 04:08 PM~8329063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint wut i heard.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 17 2007, 01:49 PM~8327880
> *just got off phone with big boss in detriot..  they made me offer..  said same pay..but still get 10%  cause of it being 2nd shift.    start aug 6..    westside never gonna be da same.
> *


you need to be catchin the next thang smokin........long as its not a plane


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey! As always, everyone is invited out to emilianos sports bar pasadena! come out and see us on Saturday the night before the LRM tour show.There is a fight this weekend so come late to avoid the cover charge unless you want to see the fight. see you there!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 17 2007, 03:47 PM~8329455
> *hey! As always,  everyone is invited out to emilianos sports bar pasadena! come out and see us on Saturday the night before the LRM tour show.There is a fight this weekend so come late to avoid the cover charge unless you want to see the fight. see you there!
> *


WASSUP CHICK WHERES MY SPRITE AT??? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2007, 04:23 PM~8329219
> *he should be all happy.
> *


He aint going to do nothing but go over there an fck up there office.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 01:52 PM~8329500
> *WASSUP CHICK WHERES MY SPRITE AT??? :biggrin:
> *


Lol, a twist of lime and a cherry on top!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 04:52 PM~8329500
> *WASSUP CHICK WHERES MY SPRITE AT??? :biggrin:
> *


Sprite is that going to be used as a mixer....... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 17 2007, 03:53 PM~8329510
> *Lol, a twist of lime and a cherry on top!
> *


YUP YUP YOU ALREADY KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2007, 03:53 PM~8329512
> *Sprite is that going to be used as a mixer....... :biggrin:
> *


SORRY BUT NO :nosad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i just like my sprite plain no exstras had to give the cherry and lime to nick


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 03:54 PM~8329521
> *YUP YUP YOU ALREADY KNOW. :biggrin:
> *



you drinkin wine coolers too?? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

what fight is this weekend?


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 01:54 PM~8329521
> *YUP YUP YOU ALREADY KNOW. :biggrin:
> *


Of course I do! hey you should bring some people out this saturday cause I am going to be Dressed to impress its a big weekend!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2007, 04:55 PM~8329540
> *what fight is this weekend?
> *


don't know, but sure there will be lots of mojo's at emilianos for the fight.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2007, 04:55 PM~8329539
> *you drinkin wine coolers too?? :0
> *


Yep without the liquor........ :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2007, 01:55 PM~8329540
> *what fight is this weekend?
> *


I really dont know my boss just told me that there was a big fight going on this weekend, I will let you know in a sec!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2007, 04:55 PM~8329538
> *i just like my sprite plain no exstras had to give the cherry and lime to nick
> *


here slim, '59s for the taking. LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=351082


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Not liking this weather at all. Went to go wish the Green Machine up then it started rainning. So I didn't dry it off and hour later the sun all out and shit so I go out to dry it off and start clean up again. Next thing I know it starts puring down rainning. So I cover the Machine up, but rainned so heavy power went off....... :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2007, 05:00 PM~8329594
> *Not liking this weather at all. Went to go wish the Green Machine up then it started rainning. So I didn't dry it off and hour later the sun all out and shit so I go out to dry it off and start clean up again. Next thing I know it starts puring down rainning. So I cover the Machine up, but rainned so heavy power went off.......  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


write a book :uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2007, 01:55 PM~8329538
> *i just like my sprite plain no exstras had to give the cherry and lime to nick
> *


Good to know! I will remeber that!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

diamondstuddedprincess....

what part of you is diamondstudded? :dunno:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2007, 01:55 PM~8329540
> *what fight is this weekend?
> *


Hopkins vs. Wright
and my boss just told me that its on friday not saturday! so anyone that wants to come out saturday there wont be a cover charge


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2007, 05:01 PM~8329600
> *write a book  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2007, 02:55 PM~8329540
> *what fight is this weekend?
> *


hopkins and wright


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 17 2007, 05:07 PM~8329651
> *Hopkins vs. Wright
> and my boss just told me that its on friday not saturday! so anyone that wants to come out saturday there wont be a cover charge
> *


Can't make it. Just bought a 59 and have to roll........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 17 2007, 05:07 PM~8329650
> *diamondstuddedprincess....
> 
> what part of you is diamondstudded? :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca+Jul 17 2007, 04:07 PM~8329650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit.....i was gonna buy one, but now everyone has em.....shit.... :uh: :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2007, 05:27 PM~8329810
> *dammit.....i was gonna buy one, but now everyone has em.....shit.... :uh:  :angry:
> *


I but it with my S.S. check......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 17 2007, 04:47 PM~8329455
> *hey! As always,  everyone is invited out to emilianos sports bar pasadena! come out and see us on Saturday the night before the LRM tour show.There is a fight this weekend so come late to avoid the cover charge unless you want to see the fight. see you there!
> *


 :uh: theres fight every night there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 01:52 PM~8329500
> *WASSUP CHICK WHERES MY SPRITE AT??? :biggrin:
> *


 THE ONE WITH A HAIR IN IT??? :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 02:52 PM~8329500
> *WASSUP CHICK WHERES MY SPRITE AT??? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 17 2007, 04:07 PM~8329651
> *Hopkins vs. Wright
> and my boss just told me that its on friday not saturday! so anyone that wants to come out saturday there wont be a cover charge
> *


Emiliano's :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

allday everyday


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lowride till i die..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *NoCaddyLikeMine*


run... popos here.. :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 16 2007, 02:18 PM~8320511
> *Sorry, rarely go into We'backville
> 
> 
> ...



x2 just pass thru


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2007, 07:29 PM~8331877
> *allday everyday
> 
> 
> ...


looks good darkness...


----------



## 71383cut (Jan 1, 2007)

Keep up the good work homeboy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks..


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I found an extremely CHEAP screen printing shop. 
15 setup
3. screen
and if they provide the shirt will be around 8 to 10 per shirt. 
Performance is too expensive. Taking business elsewhere. Anyone interested call me. 
Ivette


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 17 2007, 11:12 PM~8332952
> *Hey Everyone,
> I found an extremely CHEAP screen printing shop.
> 15 setup
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2007, 09:29 PM~8331877
> *allday everyday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

who's from latin cartel??? hit me up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2007, 09:29 PM~8331877
> *allday everyday
> 
> 
> ...


you don't work you don't eat you don't grind you don't shine.........no if,and,or buts bottom line...........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2007, 08:29 PM~8331877
> *allday everyday
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 05:59 AM~8334702
> *:0
> *


your avitar should say "NO ROOM FOR FAT CHICKS THERES A SEAT IN THE TRUNK" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

breakin so many necks, they should call that man whiplash


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 17 2007, 11:19 PM~8333616
> *who's from latin cartel??? hit me up
> *


TTT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2007, 07:21 AM~8334790
> *nice.
> *


groupie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 06:50 AM~8334854
> *groupie
> *


  

dont be jealous.  LOL j.k.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 17 2007, 11:12 PM~8332952
> *Hey Everyone,
> I found an extremely CHEAP screen printing shop.
> 15 setup
> ...


What's the place? fred sr & jr are my boys but trying to get a shirt done there the same day is hard due to a shitload of truckers getting these big ass window stickers done at that place.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2007, 06:21 AM~8334790
> *nice.
> *



your myspace takes like 2345585030349540584903 hrs to open.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 18 2007, 08:07 AM~8334886
> *your myspace takes like 2345585030349540584903 hrs to open....  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 18 2007, 07:07 AM~8334886
> *your myspace takes like 2345585030349540584903 hrs to open....  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

drama king.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 07:07 AM~8334887
> *x2
> *


yours isnt as bad as your old one was. that daffy one took a long time to open.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2007, 08:12 AM~8334897
> *yours isnt as bad as your old one was. that daffy one took a long time to open.
> *


got rid of a lot of videos


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2007, 07:11 AM~8334893
> *:uh:
> 
> drama king.
> *



Ya tu Sabes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 18 2007, 08:27 AM~8334938
> *Ya tu Sabes!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 07:33 AM~8334958
> *:uh:
> *


agreed


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2007, 07:30 AM~8334818
> *your avitar should say "NO ROOM FOR FAT CHICKS THERES A SEAT IN THE TRUNK" :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: I bet that you have more trunk space then I do........... :yes: :yes:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 18 2007, 07:27 AM~8334938
> *Ya tu Sabes!!!    :biggrin:
> *


true.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 09:18 AM~8335174
> *ok
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 09:20 AM~8335179
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP EVERYBODY.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 09:25 AM~8335204
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

que? lil ese....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

de que?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone need a 20X20 spot for lrm houston this weekend. I'm pre registered. But not taking my car. If someone makes it worth my while ill pass it on. 

If you have my number call me and ill get with you on the details.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 18 2007, 10:26 AM~8335572
> *Anyone need a 20X20 spot for lrm houston this weekend.  I'm pre registered. But not taking my car. If someone makes it worth my while ill pass it on.
> 
> If you have my number call me and ill get with you on the details.
> *


ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 18 2007, 10:26 AM~8335572
> *Anyone need a 20X20 spot for lrm houston this weekend.  I'm pre registered. But not taking my car. If someone makes it worth my while ill pass it on.
> 
> If you have my number call me and ill get with you on the details.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 18 2007, 10:26 AM~8335572
> *Anyone need a 20X20 spot for lrm houston this weekend.  I'm pre registered. But not taking my car. If someone makes it worth my while ill pass it on.
> 
> If you have my number call me and ill get with you on the details.
> *


How about if we dont :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 10:37 AM~8335644
> *How about if we dont  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 

pm him


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 18 2007, 09:26 AM~8335572
> *Anyone need a 20X20 spot for lrm houston this weekend.  I'm pre registered. But not taking my car. If someone makes it worth my while ill pass it on.
> 
> If you have my number call me and ill get with you on the details.
> *



:uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 10:38 AM~8335659
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> pm him
> *


I did :twak: :uh: :biggrin: 

Did you see my post about your shirt?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 10:38 AM~8335659
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> pm him
> *


VGP is going to make it worth he wild....... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 10:41 AM~8335685
> *VGP is going to make it worth he wild....... :0
> *


heard vgp takes it all the way to the bolas :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 18 2007, 08:26 AM~8335572
> *Anyone need a 20X20 spot for lrm houston this weekend.  I'm pre registered. But not taking my car. If someone makes it worth my while ill pass it on.
> 
> If you have my number call me and ill get with you on the details.
> *


post this in the other club topics i know a couple individuals that are looking for a spot. maybe majestics, ro, etc


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 09:42 AM~8335692
> *heard vgp takes it all the way to the bolas  :ugh:
> *



ay buey


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 10:42 AM~8335692
> *heard vgp takes it all the way to the bolas  :ugh:
> *


  :wow: With glasses on....... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 10:48 AM~8335729
> *  :wow: With glasses on....... :0
> *


freak hno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 09:42 AM~8335692
> *heard vgp takes it all the way to the bolas  :ugh:
> *


Uh oh....should I be scared about saturday night then?!? I hope I can even wake up the next day for the car show.. :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 18 2007, 09:26 AM~8335572
> *Anyone need a 20X20 spot for lrm houston this weekend.  I'm pre registered. But not taking my car. If someone makes it worth my while ill pass it on.
> 
> If you have my number call me and ill get with you on the details.
> *



on the pre-registration confirmation....it says it can't be transferred....you will be given a wristband if you can't show.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 10:49 AM~8335736
> *Uh oh....should I be scared about saturday night then?!?  I hope I can even wake up the next day for the car show.. :0
> *


 :ugh: you two expecting a moment alone? hno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 09:50 AM~8335744
> *:ugh:  you two expecting a moment alone?  hno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 10:50 AM~8335744
> *:ugh:  you two expecting a moment alone?  hno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


They going to the V.I.P. room.............. hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 10:50 AM~8335741
> *on the pre-registration confirmation....it says it can't be transferred....you will be given a wristband if you can't show.....
> *


He ought to just take the bbq impala rearend and some lawn chairs then


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 10:41 AM~8335685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 09:50 AM~8335744
> *:ugh:  you two expecting a moment alone?  hno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


No entendevu?

Trying to orchestrate it to go down and make sure my homies have a good time is a little nerve wrecking.....But at least I know the guys are coming down and running the place from the sounds of it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 09:50 AM~8335741
> *on the pre-registration confirmation....it says it can't be transferred....you will be given a wristband if you can't show.....
> *


lol! it always sez that.............u can still do it...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2007, 10:55 AM~8335770
> *lol! it always sez that.............u can still do it...
> *


mac2lac just being a hall monitor :twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 09:50 AM~8335741
> *on the pre-registration confirmation....it says it can't be transferred....you will be given a wristband if you can't show.....
> *


Lol sounds like your new to lrm 

If anyone been showing they know how to get around this.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Im back like a rebel makin trouble


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 09:57 AM~8335789
> *Im back like a rebel makin trouble
> *


ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 10:57 AM~8335789
> *Im back like a rebel makin trouble
> *


si


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 10:48 AM~8335729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.....while your outside trying to get in :twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Pm will be answered in the order they are received. 

I'm exterrmely busy now and on my black berry. So its difficult to reply while driving around


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 18 2007, 11:01 AM~8335816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats right poo-toes


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Afternoon everyone!~


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 11:03 AM~8335828
> *yes.....while your outside trying to get in  :twak:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 10:57 AM~8335789
> *Im back like a rebel makin trouble
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 18 2007, 11:05 AM~8335843
> *Afternoon everyone!~
> *


buh its still morning, what are you, in England or something?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP+Jul 18 2007, 10:03 AM~8335828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  DAMMit why didnt I think of THAT!! :biggrin: HAHA yeah keep it up funny guy...sounds like a packed house for sure.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 18 2007, 10:55 AM~8335767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 11:07 AM~8335853
> *:uh:
> *


thats right :yes:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 08:07 AM~8335855
> *buh its still morning, what are you, in England or something?
> *


it's to late for it to be morning, but if you wanna get technical your right. no I am not in england, pasadena at the moment!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 08:57 AM~8335789
> *Im back like a rebel makin trouble
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 18 2007, 10:05 AM~8335843
> *Afternoon everyone!~
> *



hello...this is Albert aka HEx....umm you been with us since '05 and not post much. Glad you came by and said hello


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:08 AM~8335857
> * DAMMit why didnt I think of THAT!!  :biggrin: HAHA yeah keep it up funny guy...sounds like a packed house for sure.
> *


 :0 Don't make me bring my 50 friends............ :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 08:11 AM~8335874
> *hello...this is Albert aka HEx....umm you been with us since '05 and not post much.  Glad you came by and said hello
> *


Thanks! I know, I was kind of the antisocial type for a while.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 11:08 AM~8335859
> *good!
> *


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 18 2007, 11:10 AM~8335870
> *it's to late for it to be morning, but if you wanna get technical your right. no I am not in england, pasadena at the moment!
> *


I was just kidding, holy crap! LOL


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 18 2007, 11:08 AM~8335857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This past weekend and Milan Upstairs


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 10:14 AM~8335893
> *:0 Don't make me bring my 50 friends............ :biggrin:
> *


they will have no problem gettin in :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 11:19 AM~8335934
> *Shit....no balling here    I will be the one wearing the same clothes all weekend, following everyone around  :uh:
> *


So you will be wearing the same hot pink shirt that says ultra hot on the back all weekend......... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 09:49 AM~8335736
> *Uh oh....should I be scared about saturday night then?!?  I hope I can even wake up the next day for the car show.. :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 11:14 AM~8335893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:21 AM~8335953
> *they will have no problem gettin in :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

I will make the 51. I'm not included on getting in.......... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:20 AM~8335945
> *This past weekend and Milan Upstairs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:20 AM~8335945
> *This past weekend and Milan Upstairs
> *


Your homie needs to SAY NO TO MAKE-UP


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 11:22 AM~8335961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 11:25 AM~8335977
> *Your homie needs to SAY NO TO MAKE-UP
> *


Very true, wtf is up with that? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 18 2007, 08:04 AM~8334878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was his plan..but LRM said "bitch you can't bbq indoors".. least thats word on street.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 11:26 AM~8335993
> *NO!!!!!!  It says DJ LATINS MY QUEEN on the back  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 11:28 AM~8336003
> *Very true, wtf is up with that?  LOL
> *


I guess he was trying to go home that night with Dual........... :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 10:20 AM~8335945
> *This past weekend and Milan Upstairs
> 
> 
> ...


IM THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 10:24 AM~8335972
> *:uh:
> 
> I will make the 51. I'm not included on getting in.......... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I think those 50 people are already planning on going, dont we know like the same 50 people?!? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:29 AM~8336016
> *IM THERE!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 10:24 AM~8335973
> *
> *


AHHAAH nice edits latin!! HAHAH

No that neegra was one of the "male models" for the ladies....they are into that sort of thing I guess.....yeah its weird being 30 and seeing what these 18-24 yr old girls are into. I sure as hell aint wearing eye shadow!!! that neegra had purple and green eyeshadow!! :0 I stop at blue hair


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:31 AM~8336024
> *I think those 50 people are already planning on going, dont we know like the same 50 people?!? :0
> *


Those 50 people all have the same name 7.62x39.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:35 AM~8336058
> *AHHAAH nice edits latin!! HAHAH
> 
> No that neegra was one of the "male models" for the ladies....they are into that sort of thing I guess.....yeah its weird being 30 and seeing what these 18-24 yr old girls are into.  I sure as hell aint wearing eye shadow!!! that neegra had purple and green eyeshadow!! :0   I stop at blue hair
> *


I notice the blue carpet treatment............ :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:29 AM~8336016
> *IM THERE!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:35 AM~8336058
> *AHHAAH nice edits latin!! HAHAH
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The First F*CK Me Im Famous Party had these girls their for the flyer photoshoot:









The Second F*CK Me Im Famous Party had these girls their for the flyer photoshoot:









First S.E.X. Party:









Second S.E.X. Party:










More pic son my website nmeimage.com


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

DAMN I WANNA GO TO A SEX PARTY


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 11:38 AM~8336081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:40 AM~8336095
> *The First F*CK Me Im Famous Party had these girls their for the flyer photoshoot:
> 
> 
> ...


Were any of them at the party?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 10:40 AM~8336099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY IM A PUNK :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 10:35 AM~8336063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No its the drapes that are blue!!! Thanks for taking an interest in the carpeting though. eye contact homie....keep eye contact :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 11:40 AM~8336099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 10:42 AM~8336106
> *Were any of them at the party?
> *


yeah...they usually dont get paid til the day of event and they have to go and it usually just involves getting them a bottle or two. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:42 AM~8336109
> *No its the drapes that are blue!!! Thanks for taking an interest in the carpeting though.  eye contact homie....keep eye contact :angry:
> *


He's just one of those homosexuales black folks that are into interior decorating kind of stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

CocaPearl don't get mad at me for trimming the fat


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:42 AM~8336109
> *ok I was worried, cause 50 george washingtons prolly wouldnt get you far...
> No its the drapes that are blue!!! Thanks for taking an interest in the carpeting though.  eye contact homie....keep eye contact :angry:
> *


Low baller here......... :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 11:46 AM~8336135
> *CocaPearl don't get mad at me for trimming the fat
> 
> 
> ...


Don't like the milk shake to fat homie. No problem......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 18 2007, 11:42 AM~8336107
> *OKAY IM A PUNK :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
BBQ Texas Style:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The one on the left is lead RIOT GIRL.....so stay away John!! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 11:54 AM~8336190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats just fantastic! :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 11:57 AM~8336221
> *thats just fantastic!  :cheesy:
> *


That goes for you also...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE CAR IS READY.....  ...waiting on the Gold Plater now.................  Here I come LRM......... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nite-scenes.com


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 11:02 AM~8336265
> *That goes for you also...... :biggrin:
> *


??? whats fantastic and are you saying avengemydeath is fantastic also? :0 I am sooo confused.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 18 2007, 10:04 AM~8336290
> *nite-scenes.com
> *


bigjohn.com...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2007, 11:04 AM~8336287
> *THE CAR IS READY.....  ...waiting on the Gold Plater now.................  Here I come LRM......... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 12:02 PM~8336265
> *That goes for you also...... :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: uh thanx?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already.com/si


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 10:07 AM~8336315
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 12:06 PM~8336308
> *??? whats fantastic and are you saying avengemydeath is fantastic also? :0  I am sooo confused.
> *


Staying away from the chick....... :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 12:06 PM~8336308
> *??? whats fantastic and are you saying avengemydeath is fantastic also? :0  I am sooo confused.
> *


akward moment # 1001 here on the Houston forum hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 12:07 PM~8336316
> *:ugh:  uh thanx?
> *


I found your dinner hiding from you:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 12:09 PM~8336333
> *akward moment # 1001 here on the Houston forum  hno:
> *


Staying away from the chick.......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 12:10 PM~8336343
> *I found your dinner hiding from you:
> 
> 
> ...


bish! :angry: Ill find that fuker!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

MOTOROLA wallpapers...i say motorola because they fit my SLVR


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 12:11 PM~8336351
> *Staying away from the chick.......
> *


thank god, for a moment there I thought you were fruity. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 12:11 PM~8336353
> *bish!  :angry: Ill find that fuker!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2007, 10:04 AM~8336287
> *THE CAR IS READY.....  ...waiting on the Gold Plater now.................  Here I come LRM......... :biggrin:
> *


Its ready to HOP!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 12:13 PM~8336373
> *thank god, for a moment there I thought you were fruity.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

sup' yo.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 12:13 PM~8336373
> *thank god, for a moment there I thought you were fruity.  :biggrin:
> *


that ***** more fruity then pebbles..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 12:16 PM~8336408
> *that ***** more fruity then pebbles..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 12:12 PM~8336370
> *hmmm
> *


yo


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 18 2007, 09:56 AM~8335779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to worry bout gettin them pancakes slapped this weekend and stop worryin bout what i say fker :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 12:53 PM~8336680
> *you need to worry bout gettin them pancakes slapped this weekend and stop worryin bout what i say fker  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I ALMOST THREW UP MY LUNCH LAUGHING OVER HERE. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

orale!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 12:53 PM~8336680
> *you need to worry bout gettin them pancakes slapped this weekend and stop worryin bout what i say fker  :biggrin:
> *


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaha ha ha ha bwaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

AND THE HATER OF THE YR AWARD GOES TO..........................


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 01:11 PM~8336815
> *AND THE HATER OF THE YR AWARD GOES TO..........................
> 
> 
> ...


who the fuck is that?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 12:11 PM~8336823
> *who the fuck is that?
> *


MR. HOT POCKET


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 01:11 PM~8336815
> *AND THE HATER OF THE YR AWARD GOES TO..........................
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mest up...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 12:28 PM~8336933
> *mest up...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 01:35 PM~8336979
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 01:43 PM~8337031
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 01:50 PM~8337081
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 01:55 PM~8337109
> * :
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

THAT'S MESS UP.
HELLO, H-TOWN IS EVERYBODY FOR LRM...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup mc Ham


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 01:12 PM~8336828
> *MR. HOT POCKET
> *


spokesman for Hot pocket? LOL


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I knew if I got on here it would brighten my day. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 02:24 PM~8337337
> *spokesman for Hot pocket? LOL
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2007, 01:24 PM~8337337
> *spokesman for Hot pocket? LOL
> *



not only is he a client....he's also the President.... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 02:36 PM~8337428
> *not only is he a client....he's also the President.... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2007, 12:24 PM~8337327
> *sup mc Ham
> *


sup firmelows


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 02:36 PM~8337428
> *not only is he a client....he's also the President.... :0
> *


seriously, if he were a client/president. How does that company stay afloat. Foo be eating the profits. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HEY!!!

You guys voted yet?!? This was on off topic, but I thought I'd ask on here....maybe again...if I have already asked.

also if you know any rocker girls interested in becoming a Riot Girl....have them hit me up at www.nmeimage.com through the contact page or just email me at [email protected] so that Lead Riot Girl Julie and myself can see if they are Riot material.  










None of these designs exist....they are photoshops of ideas....I took the original RG girl design with NMEIMAGE logo and created an alternate with the RG logo. Pick I, II, III or IV for the design that looks best, since for now I am working with single color to keep cost down. You guys let me know so I can get my boy Mike to screen me up some. Click the link to go to a page where you can submit your vote....Feedback and Contructive criticism is also appreciated

Click Here to Vote for your Favorite Riot Girls shirt design

SO FAR it looks like number 3 is winning.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got to drop a deuce, i'll be back to vote dualhex...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 02:53 PM~8337572
> *got to drop a deuce, i'll be back to vote dualhex...
> *


Latin----------------> hno:  hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 11:11 AM~8336815
> *AND THE HATER OF THE YR AWARD GOES TO..........................
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm.. notice mac2lac's club in background? bunch of john deer tractors.. boys gangsta like that..  



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2007, 03:17 PM~8337759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. why da 2 dudes next to each other? :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 01:21 PM~8337802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man count me out.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

DAMNIT!!! NOT AGAIN!! Stupid firewall filter!

"Forbidden by rating check
You are not permitted to access the URL http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...138906&st=97140 due to the policy of your organization. "

Thats it, I am off of here for today...anyone need anything hit me up....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2007, 03:22 PM~8337814
> *man count me out.
> *


fool..didnt u say u had plans that night already? how u gonna have a honey over and george foreman her a lobster?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 01:26 PM~8337862
> *fool..didnt u say u had plans that night already?  how u gonna have a honey over and george foreman her a lobster?
> *


no plans as of yet. but me personally i dont go to places that u have to get all dressedup that aint my style but u fellas have fun.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so whos all showing.. 
how deeo yall rolling ..

houston stylez should have 6 entries..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 02:21 PM~8337802
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: ....tractor worth more than your car.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2007, 01:29 PM~8337895
> *so whos all showing..
> how deeo yall rolling ..
> 
> ...


i "heard" that the B"I"G i is gonna be deep, with all lowriders, non of that willy foo foo bullshit :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 03:26 PM~8337862
> *fool..didnt u say u had plans that night already?  how u gonna have a honey over and george foreman her a lobster?
> *


That's fool takin her to McDonald's that night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2007, 03:27 PM~8337879
> *no plans as of yet. but me personally i dont go to places that u have to get all dressedup that aint my style but u fellas have fun.
> *


unless something else comes up.. imma go make milan ghetto..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 18 2007, 02:29 PM~8337895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so no six fo's on twenty fo's??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:30 PM~8337910
> *That's fool takin her to McDonald's that night.
> *


oh, thats how she scores da good ones.. have to remember that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 02:30 PM~8337910
> *That's fool takin her to McDonald's that night.
> *



give the kid the toy from the happy meal??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 03:32 PM~8337926
> *we bringin 3....would have been 4...but 65 wasn't finished
> so no  six fo's on twenty fo's??
> *


ya'll bringing the skate board ramp?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2007, 01:30 PM~8337908
> *i "heard" that the B"I"G i is gonna be deep, with all lowriders, non of that willy foo foo bullshit  :0  :0
> *


koo koo.. we all on 13's but two..
ones on twanks and the otheres 18's until he buys 14's....

but they all spokes tho


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 01:32 PM~8337926
> *we bringin 3....would have been 4...but 65 wasn't finished
> so no  six fo's on twenty fo's??
> *


koo koo.. lac lifted yet


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 03:33 PM~8337930
> *oh, thats how she scores da good one..  have to remember that.
> *


Gotta get the happy meal so kid gets toy......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2007, 03:34 PM~8337948
> *koo koo.. lac lifted yet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 03:34 PM~8337945
> *ya'll bringing the skate board ramp?
> *


N :biggrin: O :biggrin: C :biggrin: O :biggrin: M :biggrin: M :biggrin: E :biggrin: N :biggrin: T


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 01:36 PM~8337956
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


guess my dad finds that funny


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2007, 03:39 PM~8337986
> *guess my dad finds that funny
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: VGP, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE


mac2lac? he left? ya'll hurt his feelings maybe? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 01:42 PM~8338015
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: VGP, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE
> mac2lac?  he left?    ya'll hurt his feelings maybe?    :0
> *


yea but someone else came
guess its a lac thing

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sic713, NIX CUSTOMS, RAGALAC, KRAZYTOYZ, VGP


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 03:42 PM~8338015
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: VGP, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE
> mac2lac?  he left?    ya'll hurt his feelings maybe?    :0
> *


*I'll let him borrow my jack so he can say it's lefted*......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:48 PM~8338070
> *I'll let him borrow my jack so he can say it's lefted......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 18 2007, 02:34 PM~8337945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope....family first....pockets got skinny quick...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 18 2007, 02:42 PM~8338015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****....if you learned to spell....maybe you'd be funny.....you know three wheeling in a circle went out of style in 99..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2007, 01:29 PM~8337895
> *so whos all showing..
> how deeo yall rolling ..
> 
> ...


empire rollin 6 deep aswell.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 02:51 PM~8338088
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that how you get out of bed or is it your bed frame?? reinforced??
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 03:53 PM~8338109
> *is that how you get out of bed or is it your bed frame?? reinforced??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He's O.G. no frame, mattress on the floor to keep nana from waking up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 03:53 PM~8338109
> *is that how you get out of bed or is it your bed frame?? reinforced??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: good try,but not funny. you really need to work on your material.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 02:55 PM~8338128
> *He's O.G. no frame, mattress on the floor to keep nana from waking up
> *


hahaha....mf...you made me spit out my dr pepper..... :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:55 PM~8338128
> *He's O.G. no frame, mattress on the floor to keep nana from waking up
> *


two mattresses.. i'm hood rich like that.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 03:52 PM~8338098
> *
> *****....if you learned to spell....maybe you'd be funny.....you know three wheeling in a circle went out of style in 99..... :biggrin:
> *


That was in the parking lot I can hit 3 riding down the street............ :0 

What does yours do... :0 Nothing but flatline_______________________________________________________


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 03:56 PM~8338143
> *two mattresses..    i'm hood rich like that.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:56 PM~8338149
> *That was in the parking lot I can hit 3 riding down the street............ :0
> 
> What does yours do... :0 Nothing but flatline_______________________________________________________
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


***** said flatline..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 03:56 PM~8338143
> *two mattresses..    i'm hood rich like that.
> *


Is that becuz you keep breaking the box spring.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 11:53 AM~8336680
> *:uh:
> aye aye capitan!!!  been in the game for a while now if you must know......called go/lo the other day since my homie's 65 wasn't ready....they wouldn't let him replace it with his 64....so go figure.....
> *



thats why you dont call them and ask them you DO IT and tell them at the front gate.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 18 2007, 02:55 PM~8338133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i got yo address....keep talkin...i'll show you what it can do.....  ...time to upgrade homie......oh...i forgot...i got the parts you need to upgrade :biggrin: ...

RATE INCREASE......SENTIMENTAL VALUE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 03:59 PM~8338179
> *RATE INCREASE......SENTIMENTAL VALUE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 02:58 PM~8338165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not worth wasting a trip if they bullshit......you live there....we don't....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:56 PM~8338149
> *That was in the parking lot I can hit 3 riding down the street............ :0
> 
> What does yours do... :0 Nothing but flatline_______________________________________________________
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 03:59 PM~8338179
> *
> i got yo address....keep talkin...i'll show you what it can do.....  ...time to upgrade homie......oh...i forgot...i got the parts you need to upgrade  :biggrin: ...
> 
> ...


Come make a house and show you that an upgrade it not needed. I'll serve you all the way back to *Hillybilly Village*........... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:00 PM~8338192
> *:happysad:
> *


That's that Latin shit he trying to pull........... :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 03:59 PM~8338179
> *:uh: oh and your tractor comment was material of the yr o que? :biggrin:
> i got yo address....keep talkin...i'll show you what it can do.....  ...time to upgrade homie......oh...i forgot...i got the parts you need to upgrade  :biggrin: ...
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:02 PM~8338216
> *Come make a house and show you that an upgrade it not needed. I'll serve you all the way back to Hillybilly Village........... :biggrin:
> *



fool i'll catch you on 45 on your way back to dallas....send you home either way with a good servin.....and don't go cry in the car.......my lac sits on 3....no need to go in a circle for me :biggrin: 


man Hillbilly Village.....sounds tight....now you can say you buy parts from there....package in the mail.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 04:04 PM~8338239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or more like this? 


--------------------*-*----------------------


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 04:04 PM~8338239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:05 PM~8338244
> *fool i'll catch you on 45 on your way back to dallas....send you home either way with a good servin.....and don't go cry in the car.......my lac sits on 3....no need to go in a circle for me  :biggrin:
> man Hillbilly Village.....sounds tight....now you can say you buy parts from there....package in the mail.. :biggrin:
> *


You can catch me this weekend no need to stall. Unless you can't get is started.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:07 PM~8338264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:07 PM~8338264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PICOWNED? HOTLINKOWNED?? COURTEOUSMESSAGEOWNED???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:08 PM~8338274
> *You can catch me this weekend no need to stall. Unless you can't get is started.... :0
> 
> 
> *


oh i can get you.....believe that.....but make sure the apts where you live won't have a problem with it....cause you can come to my house anytime.....park in front...and it's on!!!!...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so much hating in here.. ya'll making houston look bad.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 04:10 PM~8338296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 03:07 PM~8338263
> *or more like this?
> 
> 
> ...



you still flapjackin the jaws......***** you can't even go to the carshow and better watch out at milan.....friendly advice.....  ......gonna get some syrup served on them pancakes cabron..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:11 PM~8338307
> *oh i can get you.....believe that.....but make sure the apts where you live won't have a problem with it....cause you can come to my house anytime.....park in front...and it's on!!!!...... :biggrin:
> *


No Problems over here. I'll have patrol control the hop area for us and I'll have jack waiting for you........... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where has ex214girl been? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO U GUYS ARE RUDE, HARSH, AND CRUEL!!!!!!!!! Awwwwwwwww fuck it there's no cryin in lowridin(or layitlow for dat matter)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:13 PM~8338329
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


It that Lone Star................. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 04:15 PM~8338355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look King of Irvington blvd.. we aint even gotten to harsh and cruel yet.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:15 PM~8338355
> *No Problems over here. I'll have patrol control the hop area for us and I'll have jack waiting for you........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you'll need it to change that raggedy adaptor you got....so save it.... :biggrin: ...you still rollin that leaky ass rim or did you seal it up how i told you to?.....i'll bring you a spare DAYTON...just in case....no excuses......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 18 2007, 03:15 PM~8338357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:19 PM~8338377
> *:biggrin: you'll need it to change that raggedy adaptor you got....so save it.... :biggrin: ...you still rollin that leaky ass rim or did you seal it up how i told you to?.....i'll bring you a spare DAYTON...just in case....no excuses......
> *


Nothing is sacred around here. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:19 PM~8338377
> *:biggrin: you'll need it to change that raggedy adaptor you got....so save it.... :biggrin: ...you still rollin that leaky ass rim or did you seal it up how i told you to?.....i'll bring you a spare DAYTON...just in case....no excuses......
> *


I'll roll wit the raggedy adaptor to show you how a true rider roll. Yep and hard to find ass part to........ :angry: 

I ride till the sh*it break and will still roll on 3......... :biggrin: 

And you Lac is doing what still_________________________I don't hear nothing... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 02:19 PM~8338377
> *:biggrin: you'll need it to change that raggedy adaptor you got....so save it.... :biggrin: ...you still rollin that leaky ass rim or did you seal it up how i told you to?.....i'll bring you a spare DAYTON...just in case....no excuses......
> *


 did u say dayton


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:27 PM~8338450
> *I'll roll wit the raggedy adaptor to show you how a true rider roll. Yep and hard to find ass part to........ :angry:
> 
> I ride till the sh*it break and will still roll on 3......... :biggrin:
> ...



you underestimate me.....i like that....you don't know how i ride homie.....fools here hate seein me comin on the street....best believe that....i ain't skurred to fk shit up.....you'll see.....i'll give you a chance....so stack yo chips, checks, whatever you need to do....shit...i'll even bring the parts you need with me and help you install em to give you a chance.... :biggrin: 

oh...and have my money ready for the parts i sent...i'd hate to repo yo shit outside milan.....bring the jack....hahahha.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2007, 04:30 PM~8338482
> *did u say dayton
> *


He meant China don't go get all emotional.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

King of irvington hu???? I like I like rather that than king of layitlow?????? But whatever floats ur boat big homie no hating here just enjoyin everybody havin fun on this shit yall ****** is crazy on here


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2007, 03:30 PM~8338482
> *did u say dayton
> *


yes homie....yours are in the mail.... :biggrin: ....

oh...i got a spare china too.....no leaks.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:31 PM~8338487
> *you underestimate me.....i like that....you don't know how i ride homie.....fools here hate seein me comin on the street....best believe that....i ain't skurred to fk shit up.....you'll see.....i'll give you a chance....so stack yo chips, checks, whatever you need to do....shit...i'll even bring the parts you need with me and help you install em to give you a chance.... :biggrin:
> 
> oh...and have my money ready for the parts i sent...i'd hate to repo yo shit outside milan.....bring the jack....hahahha.... :biggrin:
> *


And them 50 friends will have to running down 45 North to Hillbilly Village.......lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 04:27 PM~8338450
> *I'll roll wit the raggedy adaptor to show you how a true rider roll. Yep and hard to find ass part to........ :angry:
> 
> I ride till the sh*it break and will still roll on 3......... :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:33 PM~8338504
> *yes homie....yours are in the mail.... :biggrin: ....
> 
> oh...i got a spare china too.....no leaks.... :biggrin:
> *


I bet you are late on shipping his also........... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 04:35 PM~8338519
> *I bet you are late on shipping his also........... :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 18 2007, 04:33 PM~8338503
> *King of irvington hu???? I like I like rather that than king of layitlow?????? But whatever floats ur boat big homie no hating here just enjoyin everybody havin fun on this shit yall ****** is crazy on here
> *


BITCH.. you still owe me for my gas and $1.50 for taco i get got..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 03:34 PM~8338507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ....we cool as long as you ain't late on payment..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:38 PM~8338545
> *bet i get my shit..... :biggrin:
> *


You get your shit served to you ass............ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 04:34 PM~8338507
> *And them 50 friends will have to running down 45 North to Hillbilly Village.......lol
> *


don't tell me you need 50 people to back you up :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:41 PM~8338572
> *don't tell me you need 50 people to back you up  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:38 PM~8338545
> *bet i get my shit..... :biggrin:
> 
> :0 ....we cool as long as you ain't late on payment..... :biggrin:
> *


don't expect $ this weekend, he needs it to buy his own drinks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:41 PM~8338572
> *don't tell me you need 50 people to back you up  :uh:
> *


50 round clip holding hallo points...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 04:43 PM~8338596
> *50 round clip holding hallo points...........
> *


You need $ to buy the bullets


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:41 PM~8338583
> *don't expect $ this weekend, he needs it to buy his own drinks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 03:43 PM~8338596
> *50 round clip holding hallo points...........
> *


look....i'll let you keep your money....but please....buy hooked on phonics....stop spending it on cheap drinks.....do us both a favor..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:43 PM~8338608
> *You need $ to buy the bullets
> *


 :nono: Came with SKS................ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:44 PM~8338618
> *look....i'll let you keep your money....but please....buy hooked on phonics....stop spending it on cheap drinks.....do us both a favor..... :biggrin:
> *


actually my boy coca is German "HALLO!"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 18 2007, 03:40 PM~8338564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 04:45 PM~8338627
> *:nono: Came with SKS................ :biggrin:
> *


Please don't get caught up in a lie like Checkcam, PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:45 PM~8338628
> *actually my boy coca is German  "HALLO!"
> *



hallo to you too..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:44 PM~8338618
> *look....i'll let you keep your money....but please....buy hooked on phonics....stop spending it on cheap drinks.....do us both a favor..... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:46 PM~8338639
> *Please don't get caught up in a lie like Checkcam, PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!
> *


 :machinegun: If I have camera will take pix...... :angry:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:41 PM~8338583
> *don't expect $ this weekend, he needs it to buy his own drinks
> *


Also Milan and LRM tickets :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 18 2007, 04:50 PM~8338671
> *Also Milan and LRM tickets  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 04:46 PM~8338642
> *hallo to you too..... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 04:56 PM~8338737
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 71383cut (Jan 1, 2007)

What Up Rob


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

??????? DIS ***** STILL BITCHIN BOUT HIS 1.50?????? Dat must be y yo ass aint showin hu? Das coo don't sweat it you'll be aight u a big boy homie!!! Quit buyin them hot pockets and u should be aight :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 18 2007, 03:12 PM~8338855
> *??????? DIS ***** STILL BITCHIN BOUT HIS 1.50?????? Dat must be y yo ass aint showin hu? Das coo don't sweat it you'll be aight u a big boy homie!!! Quit buyin them hot pockets and u should be aight  :biggrin:
> *


THE KING has spoken........... :biggrin: ..wut up noe


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=351353
SPAM: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 18 2007, 05:12 PM~8338855
> *??????? DIS ***** STILL BITCHIN BOUT HIS 1.50?????? Dat must be y yo ass aint showin hu? Das coo don't sweat it you'll be aight u a big boy homie!!! Quit buyin them hot pockets and u should be aight  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 03:36 PM~8338529
> *:0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm guessing he aint got my $ :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2007, 05:23 PM~8338946
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=351353
> SPAM: :uh:
> *


Thursday? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

smoothdude = eric g??? wayside emilianos?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 05:56 PM~8339224
> *Thursday?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> smoothdude = eric g???  wayside emilianos?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 18 2007, 03:22 PM~8338935
> *THE KING has spoken........... :biggrin: ..wut up noe
> *


WAT IT IS GOOOOOF???????? MAIN JUST ON HERE HAVING FUN YA Dig??? Bored ass hell at work, ready to go kick it wit yall boys this weekend then go home and be depreesed cuz my lac aint there but fuck aint trippin ill just rife shotty wit u :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 09:11 AM~8335874
> *hello...this is Albert aka HEx....umm you been with us since '05 and not post much.  Glad you came by and said hello
> *



internet dating? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 18 2007, 06:24 PM~8339462
> *internet dating? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2007, 09:20 AM~8335945
> *This past weekend and Milan Upstairs
> 
> 
> ...




r u getting paid to push the milian club party?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: DAM!!!!!!! Hope milan look like dat this weekend (well besides all the older drunk lowrider people there) cuz them lil chickenhead lookin very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 18 2007, 05:58 PM~8339685
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: DAM!!!!!!! Hope milan look like dat this weekend (well besides all the older drunk lowrider people there) cuz them lil chickenhead lookin very nice!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

For those of you who have called and asked about the dress code at Drink Houston this Saturday here it is:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOEY (TERESA CHUCK)

DRESS CODE
LADIES: fashionable.

MEN: men CANNOT wear the following:

- WORK BOOTS
- HATS OR HEADGEAR OF ANY KIND (EXCEPT COWBOY HATS)
- LOOSE FITTING OR BAGGY CLOTHING
- SANDALS
- LONG SHIRTS
- T-SHIRTS OF ANY KIND
- SWEATSHIRTS
- SPORTS ATTIRE OF ANY KIND (JERSEY’S, JOGGING SUITS, ETC)
- LOGO’S OR LABELS
- TANK TOPS
- CAMO
- RIPPED OR TORN CLOTHING
- EXPOSED TATTOOS
- CHAINS OR MEDALLIONS
- EXCESSIVELY FLASHY JEWELRY
- SUNGLASSES

DRESS CODE DISCLAIMER:
ANY PATRON WHO ALTERS HIS/HER APPEARANCE AFTER ENTERING THE CLUB SO THAT HE/SHE IS NO LONGER WITHIN DRESS CODE GUIDELINES MAY BE ASKED TO LEAVE THE PREMISES.
***DRESS CODE ENFORCED SOLELY AT MANAGEMENT’S DISCRETION. NO EXCEPTIONS. Thank you.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 18 2007, 06:00 PM~8339709
> *For those of you who have called and asked about the dress code at Drink Houston this Saturday here it is:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOEY (TERESA CHUCK)
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn no exposed tattos. man whats up with these places. everyone i know has tattoos but me :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:56 PM~8339224
> *Thursday?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> smoothdude = eric g???  wayside emilianos?
> *


I think I'll be passing by that side of town on Thursday night. I might stop in and takes some pics. Like they say no pics it didn't happen.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 18 2007, 05:02 PM~8339722
> *MILAN LOOKS BETTER, U MIGHT WANNA SELL CLUB HOUSTON MORE MAYBE WITH SOME PICS
> *


Humm..........I might just have some.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 18 2007, 06:07 PM~8339763
> *Humm..........I might just have some.
> *


HOOOOK IT UP..... I WANNA SEE.... WE'RE COMIN IN FROM FLA.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 18 2007, 06:08 PM~8339770
> *HOOOOK IT UP..... I WANNA SEE.... WE'RE COMIN IN FROM FLA. *


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHERE U AT HOUSTON.............?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm still looking for pics of Drink Houston, but I found one of us at Ms. Dani's birthday party. Joey is the last one on the right. Happy Birthday Joey. See you at DRINK HOUSTON.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

No pics of Drink Houston, but we'll be there. It's my baby's birthday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2007, 07:03 PM~8339731
> *damn no exposed tattos. man whats up with these places. everyone i know has tattoos but me  :biggrin:
> *


leaves me out. they didnt let dude in emilianos other nite cause he had "houstone" tatted on his neck.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 08:07 PM~8340478
> *leaves me out.    they didnt let dude in emilianos other nite cause he had "houstone" tatted on his neck.
> *


guess that leaves me out too :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

big dubs *****










nick said hi kenny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2007, 10:03 PM~8340913
> *nick said hi kenny
> 
> 
> ...


stains on knees..wonder what he was doing.. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I might be at drink tomorrow nite.I believe its $2 u call it all nite.plus ladies free before 11.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2007, 10:25 PM~8341032
> *I might be at drink tomorrow nite.I believe its $2 u call it all nite.plus ladies free before 11.
> *


i got tats.. sorry.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 09:26 PM~8341040
> *i got tats..  sorry.
> *


Wear a turtle neck. Lol! J.k.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 03:46 PM~8339168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2007, 08:25 PM~8341032
> *I might be at drink tomorrow nite.I believe its $2 u call it all nite.plus ladies free before 11.
> *


so that means you are showing up at 1030 o' cheap ass *****. ima call u macfrugals


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 18 2007, 10:30 PM~8341075
> *Wear a turtle neck. Lol! J.k.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE REPPIN AT THE SHOW WITH 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 OOPS LOST COUNT JUST HAVE TO SEE FOR YOUR SELF AND ALL THE RIDES WILL BE FROM HERE NOT OUT OF TOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2007, 05:46 PM~8339168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2007, 05:56 PM~8339224
> *Thursday?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> smoothdude = eric g???  wayside emilianos?
> *


Can't make have to save money for drinks............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 19 2007, 01:12 AM~8342479
> *LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE REPPIN AT THE SHOW WITH 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8  OOPS LOST COUNT JUST HAVE TO SEE FOR YOUR SELF AND ALL THE RIDES WILL BE FROM HERE NOT OUT OF TOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool.. cant wait to see them drive up to setup.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Dualhex02

Go night night homie party hasn't started yet......... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 18 2007, 05:24 PM~8339462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everyday is a party here at le Bachelor Pad de Hex...sh!t I live like a college student and to not wash dishes..i eat of disposable everything...maybe its just lazy..i dunno

But yeah, its bed time now


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 19 2007, 02:23 AM~8342775
> *Everyday is a party here at le Bachelor Pad de Hex...sh!t I live like a college student and to not wash dishes..i eat of disposable everything...maybe its just lazy..i dunno
> 
> But yeah, itsbed time now
> *


Partying like 1999............ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2007, 10:04 PM~8341330
> *so that means you are showing up at 1030 o' cheap ass *****. ima call u macfrugals
> *


Nicca plz! U know u'd do the same dam thing if u could get n free! Plus ill be there earlier than that.Doors open at 9. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 18 2007, 11:03 PM~8341893
> *:uh:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2007, 06:12 AM~8343177
> *Nicca plz! U know u'd do the same dam thing if u could get n free! Plus ill be there earlier than that.Doors open at 9. Lol!
> *


ya'll females got it good.. in free most the time.. and suckaz usually offer to buy ya'll drinks. brawds can go to a club broke.. a guy goes to club broke, he look broke. when a heffa gonna offer to buy me a drink?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 18 2007, 11:12 PM~8342479
> *LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE REPPIN AT THE SHOW WITH 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8  OOPS LOST COUNT JUST HAVE TO SEE FOR YOUR SELF AND ALL THE RIDES WILL BE FROM HERE NOT OUT OF TOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


individuals will be there with 8, 18, 28, 38, oops lost count. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 18 2007, 07:00 PM~8339709
> *For those of you who have called and asked about the dress code at Drink Houston this Saturday here it is:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOEY (TERESA CHUCK)
> ...


 :uh:  :biggrin: Milan it is. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 18 2007, 07:03 PM~8339733
> *I think I'll be passing by that side of town on Thursday night.  I might stop in and takes some pics.  Like they say no pics it didn't happen.
> *


Take pics of female nalgas for the boys of Layitlow :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 19 2007, 01:26 AM~8342570
> *Can't make have to save money <s>for drinks</s> to pay mac2lacarena............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2007, 07:25 AM~8343281
> *individuals will be there with 8, 18, 28, 38, oops lost count.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Guess they did make Caprice SS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 05:56 AM~8343229
> *ya'll females got it good..    in free most the time..  and suckaz usually offer to buy ya'll drinks.    brawds can go to a club broke..  a guy goes to club broke, he look broke.    when a heffa gonna offer to buy me a drink?
> *


Yea ur right bout that. Been 2 the club plenty of times w jus my I.D.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2007, 06:55 AM~8343347
> *Yea ur right bout that. Been 2 the club plenty of times w jus my I.D.
> *




slacker!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 19 2007, 07:57 AM~8343355
> *slacker!
> *


x2


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2007, 06:25 AM~8343281
> *individuals will be there with 8, 18, 28, 38, oops lost count.  :biggrin:
> *


cool as long as you dont show in our line so stay away :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats the deal!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 06:56 AM~8343229
> *ya'll females got it good..    in free most the time..  and suckaz usually offer to buy ya'll drinks.    brawds can go to a club broke..  a guy goes to club broke, he look broke.    when a heffa gonna offer to buy me a drink?
> *


you gotta be man pretty for that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2007, 07:59 AM~8343364
> *whats the deal!
> *


2 pieces of chicken and a biscuit for $2.99 at Popeye's


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 19 2007, 08:00 AM~8343369
> *2 pieces of chicken and a biscuit for $2.99 at Popeye's
> *


crazy ass! lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 19 2007, 07:00 AM~8343369
> *2 pieces of chicken and a biscuit for $2.99 at Popeye's
> *



No Popeyes here  :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 19 2007, 08:00 AM~8343369
> *2 pieces of chicken and a biscuit for $2.99 at Popeye's
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2007, 08:01 AM~8343376
> *crazy ass! lol
> *


Happy birthday death'ster


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 19 2007, 08:02 AM~8343383
> *Happy birthday death'ster
> *


thanks homie. now the years are going to start rolllin faster.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I DONT CARE HOW THEY DO IT IN CALIFORNIA


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 19 2007, 08:06 AM~8343400
> *I DONT CARE HOW THEY DO IT IN CALIFORNIA
> *


ALREADY!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sorry wrong pic.... edited!


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2007, 08:04 AM~8343394
> *thanks homie. now the years are going to start rolllin faster.
> *


It's your Birthday? Have a wonderful one!
Oh yeah that is not true. I have been 29 for a about 6 years now. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 18 2007, 09:30 PM~8341075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

2 Members: mac2lac, Dualhex02

preciate it homie!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Good morning , mac2lac and Hex.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:57 AM~8343355
> *slacker!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2007, 08:05 AM~8343614
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 19 2007, 08:05 AM~8343610
> *Good morning , mac2lac and Hex.
> *


morning homie


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:wave: Sup fools! Is Houston ready for the mess thats comming? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 19 2007, 08:05 AM~8343610
> *Good morning , mac2lac and Hex.
> *


good mornin!! :biggrin: 

Welll actually not here....print servers went down, people are having trouble accessing the LIMS, the other comp guy is out and the super is in conference call, and I got loads to do, so its turning out pretty crappy....and its friggin raining here yet again already. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2007, 08:03 AM~8343607
> *2 Members: mac2lac, Dualhex02
> 
> preciate it homie!!!!!!!!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


No problemo :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 19 2007, 08:22 AM~8343684
> *:wave:  Sup fools!  Is Houston ready for the mess thats comming?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


depends on the size of the mess....I mean if we can handle flood refugees....we can handle the Majestics :0  :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 19 2007, 09:55 AM~8343898
> *depends on the size of the mess....I mean if we can handle flood refugees....we can handle the Majestics  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I wasnt just talking about us, but I think I know how Mr Coco Puff is getting by....the clean crew usually dont need to buy tickets for events that they provide services to :cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jul 19 2007, 08:54 AM~8343575
> *It's your Birthday? Have a wonderful one!
> Oh yeah that is not true. I have been 29  for a about 6 years now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2007, 09:29 AM~8344137
> *:roflmao:
> *


you gettin old dawg!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hmmmm


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

30.00 for a ticket???????????? 

DAAAAAAYYYYYYYYUUUUUUOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Good Morning !


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Umm.. mernin..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 19 2007, 07:55 AM~8343347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leaves me out.. i'm fat and uglier then tom cruise in vanilla sky. good thing i dont give a fk.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 09:38 AM~8344520
> *:uh:
> :0
> leaves me out.. i'm  fat and uglier then tom cruise in vanilla sky.  good thing i dont give a fk.
> *


"I FUCKIN LOVE YOU!!"...lol favorite part when cameron diaz bangin her head on the streering wheel... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 19 2007, 12:08 PM~8344705
> *"I FUCKIN LOVE YOU!!"...lol  favorite part when cameron diaz bangin her head on the streering wheel... :biggrin:
> *


mine was bartender saying "just cause ur face is fk'd up, dont give you permission to be an azzhole"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 10:09 AM~8344713
> *mine was bartender saying "just cause ur face is fk'd up, dont give you permission to be an azzhole"
> *


ha.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now i feel like geek talkin movies with you, you jedi master. 

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 10:15 AM~8344769
> *now i feel like geek talkin movies with you, you jedi master.
> 
> :ugh:
> *


"Now you ...like your father are now mine!!!!!!!!!!!....real geek shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 19 2007, 10:37 AM~8344178
> *you gettin old dawg!!  :biggrin:
> *


only 21 mayne! still have alot ahead of me!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2007, 10:24 AM~8344836
> *only 21 mayne! still have alot ahead of me!
> 
> 
> ...


happy birthday lil homie...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 19 2007, 12:24 PM~8344845
> *happy birthday lil homie...
> *


thanks man.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

wazzzzz up fukers! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2007, 11:24 AM~8344836
> *only 21 mayne! still have alot ahead of me!
> 
> 
> ...



happy birthday loco!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jul 19 2007, 09:22 AM~8343684
> *:wave:  Sup fools!  Is Houston ready for the mess thats comming?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHATCHU TALKINBOUT ALL THIS RAIN


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 19 2007, 11:57 AM~8345039
> *WHATCHU TALKINBOUT ALL THIS RAIN
> *


LOL 

for real! pants all wet from leaving to get lunch. ugh!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2007, 01:11 PM~8345121
> *LOL
> 
> for real! pants all wet from leaving to get lunch. ugh!
> *


 :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2007, 11:24 AM~8344836
> *only 21 mayne! still have alot ahead of me!
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRIMO :biggrin: 

THIS CHICK STR8 UP REJECTED YOUR ASS..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hes gotta baby face :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP HNY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2007, 11:11 AM~8345121
> *LOL
> 
> for real! pants all wet from leaving to get lunch. ugh!
> *


it wasnt the rain that did that!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they dont make them like they used to

5/5/1993 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he threw sum d's on that bitch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 19 2007, 05:59 AM~8343363
> *cool as long as you dont show in our line so stay away  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2007, 12:49 PM~8345410
> *WASSUP HNY
> *


hey nick. not much. jus trying to stay dry. whatcha up to?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2007, 12:51 PM~8345428
> *it wasnt the rain that did that!
> *


LOL course it was. what else would it be? :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2007, 01:16 PM~8345619
> *LOL
> *



you get em yet?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2007, 02:31 PM~8345751
> *you get em yet?
> *


I know that I have gotten mine yet. Been setting by the mailbox for almost two weeks.......... :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2007, 12:19 PM~8345644
> *LOL course it was. what else would it be? :ugh:
> *


do u really wanna go there?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2007, 01:47 PM~8345875
> *do u really wanna go there?
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

under my umberela ela ela... eh eh eh..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 19 2007, 01:45 PM~8345856
> *I know that I have gotten mine yet. Been setting by the mailbox for almost two weeks.......... :tears:
> *


should be there today mayne.....will they hold it for you if it's a box?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2007, 03:07 PM~8346027
> *should be there today mayne.....will they hold it for you if it's a box?
> *


 :biggrin: There better if not.............. :machinegun: 

I'll be at the house today nig cooking pancakes for dinner today. Gangsta... :guns:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2007, 01:10 PM~8345561
> *they dont make them like they used to
> 
> 5/5/1993  :0  :0
> ...




 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 19 2007, 12:31 PM~8345751
> *you get em yet?
> *


YEA I GOT THEM TODAY...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 19 2007, 12:37 PM~8344926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dual Hex took that pic


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2007, 03:29 PM~8346809
> *:biggrin:
> It was a homegirl of mine. funny chit!
> 
> ...



Yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2007, 03:29 PM~8346809
> *Dual Hex took that pic
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 19 2007, 03:37 PM~8346887
> *Yup yup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

he looks super short in this pic. how tall are you death dealer?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2007, 04:38 PM~8346898
> *:roflmao:
> 
> he looks super short in this pic. how tall are you death dealer?
> *


 He's 5'2 5/8.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2007, 03:38 PM~8346898
> *:roflmao:
> 
> he looks super short in this pic. how tall are you death dealer?
> *



well DJ MPulse is rather tall as well so thus creating the optical illusion of Jorge have diminished stature when in fact he is average height for a lowrider....hehe low....rider... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 19 2007, 05:38 PM~8347897
> *well DJ MPulse is rather tall as well so thus creating the optical illusion of Jorge have diminished stature when in fact he is average height for a lowrider....hehe low....rider... :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha! Those optical illusions get me every time! Oh & a big :thumbsup: for tall guys!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 19 2007, 06:38 PM~8347897
> *well DJ MPulse is rather tall as well so thus creating the optical illusion of Jorge have diminished stature when in fact he is average height for a lowrider....hehe low....rider... :biggrin:
> *


WTF did you just say.............i'll tell you what......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 19 2007, 07:15 PM~8348607
> *WTF did you just say.............i'll tell you what......
> 
> 
> ...



calm down slim I said "average" homie...you above average!! :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

*I took my sateboards everyone and I passed!!!! I'm so excited...I get my Esthetic license in a week!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 19 2007, 09:25 PM~8349178
> *I took my sateboards  everyone and I passed!!!! I'm so excited...I get my Esthetic license  in a week!!!  :biggrin:
> *


congrats.. when i get a dictionary.. i'll know what they are.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

some fool in a lac just did a house call over here.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 09:45 PM~8349374
> *some fool in a lac just did a house call over here.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 19 2007, 06:13 PM~8348601
> *Hahaha! Those optical illusions get me every time! Oh & a big :thumbsup: for tall guys!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 07:45 PM~8349374
> *some fool in a lac just did a house call over here.
> *


bitch is clean huh.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2007, 10:14 PM~8349718
> *bitch is clean huh.
> *


and runs good enough to drive. all way from ptown to my hood. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 08:15 PM~8349736
> *and runs good enough to drive.  all way from ptown to my hood.  :0
> *


I WAS THERE EARLIER, CAR IS LOOKIN REAL NICE, ITS GONNA UPSET SOME PEOPLE AT THE SHOW :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2007, 05:03 PM~8339731
> *damn no exposed tattos. man whats up with these places. everyone i know has tattoos but me  :biggrin:
> *


sissy :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. im' ready for da weekend.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 09:30 PM~8350523
> *aight.. im' ready for da weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 BREAK BREAD!!! :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 19 2007, 11:30 PM~8350523
> *aight.. im' ready for da weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

AND THE ALLNIGHTERS DA DAY BEFORE THE SHOW BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Even tho they had all year to do it lol) DO DA DAM THING MY ******!!!!!
Slim may the force b with u cuz u got some work to do so u can fly da big "I" on da back of yo bubble!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

so where the house parties this weekend,,,cause that club shit just aint going to work for me.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. i aint showing..but if anybody needs help saturday.. hit a ***** up.. 



going to bed..

deuce


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 19 2007, 10:15 PM~8350857
> *so where the house parties this weekend,,,cause that club shit just aint going to work for me.....
> *


x2...
fuck a club.. lets grill it up


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

RAINING ALREADY, MESSING UP THE DAY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jul 20 2007, 05:56 AM~8351705
> *RAINING ALREADY, MESSING UP THE DAY
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 20 2007, 12:15 AM~8350857
> *so where the house parties this weekend,,,cause that club shit just aint going to work for me.....
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

Would be cool. My homie is bring his son and that way we all can roll out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

50% chance of rain/thunderstorms saturday.. :angry:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 20 2007, 12:23 AM~8351358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i got five on it.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 20 2007, 07:32 AM~8351827
> *
> i got five on it.....
> *


I'll talk with my homies and see what's up and I'm sure we would throw in ....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im down for a house grill and drink.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

raining like a mafugga in mo city. man what a shitty day for that last mintue hustle.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Man the fkin sky is black over here. Gawd dam rain is comin down hard. I shoulda stayed my ass at home in bed.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 19 2007, 11:29 PM~8350511
> *sissy :biggrin:
> *


x2 panocha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 08:03 AM~8351903
> *Man the fkin sky is black over here. Gawd dam rain is comin down hard. I shoulda stayed my ass at home in bed.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 08:03 AM~8351903
> *Man the fkin sky is black over here. Gawd dam rain is comin down hard. I shoulda stayed my ass at home in bed.
> *


Still at home......... :biggrin: Need to run to post office. Mailman didn't bring my shit......... :buttkick:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2007, 07:52 AM~8351874
> *raining like a mafugga in mo city. man what a shitty day for that last mintue hustle.*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2007, 07:48 AM~8351859
> *im down for a house grill and drink.
> *


Someone needs to setup location and time............


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 08:19 AM~8351953
> *Someone needs to setup location and time............
> *


your grill, my meat :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

we could do it at my house but i aint havin a bunch of people over. cuz ****** be makin a mess


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 07:16 AM~8351941
> *:yessad:
> *


im thinkin bout leavin early today.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 08:21 AM~8351958
> *your grill, my meat  :biggrin:
> *


Grill in storage........ :angry: 

Your meat......... :twak: :nono: :nono: :barf: 

I don't eat peoples pets homie.........:nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 06:23 AM~8351967
> *im thinkin bout leavin early today.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 07:23 AM~8351967
> *im thinkin bout leavin early today.
> *



do it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 20 2007, 08:24 AM~8351979
> *do it.
> *


You trying to get some visitaton time in........ :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 20 2007, 07:24 AM~8351979
> *do it.
> *


after lunch.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 07:25 AM~8351980
> *You trying to get some visitaton time in........ :0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 08:26 AM~8351989
> *:buttkick:
> *


Damn did I really deserve that........  :tears: 

I didn't even get the laughing behind in..... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2007, 08:21 AM~8351963
> *we could do it at my house but i aint havin a bunch of people over. cuz ****** be makin a mess
> *


What's the count limit?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 07:28 AM~8351993
> *Damn did I really deserve that........   :tears:
> 
> I didn't even get the laughing behind in..... :0
> *


LOL 

its cause im starting to feel a lil sick. :sniff: :cough: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 07:25 AM~8351980
> *You trying to get some visitaton time in........ :0
> *



Ill be camping out at the beach all weekend... not a cloud in the sky here...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 08:30 AM~8352003
> *LOL
> 
> its cause im starting to feel a lil sick. :sniff: :cough:  :biggrin:
> *


That's sounds like your trying to make you way out of there....... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 07:32 AM~8352015
> *That's sounds like your trying to make you way out of there....... :biggrin:
> *


who me? :angel:

 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 20 2007, 08:31 AM~8352006
> *Ill be camping out at the beach all weekend... not a cloud in the sky here...
> *


I have a perm. tan so I don't do the beach nor the pool. Cloud in the sky don't have any either just dark outside......... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 08:33 AM~8352018
> *who me? :angel:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 

Time for me to call in my order at I-Hop............. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:angry: shit...it's raining here too....good thing i loaded the lac up last night.... :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

just woke up and ready to start detailin the cavi...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 19 2007, 04:37 PM~8346887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coco pearl is right im 5' 3"........ a lil short! lol



> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 19 2007, 04:43 PM~8346967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in laymens terms, Im short!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HOST BY: HOLY ROLLERZ PROM


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IS THIS RAIN NEEDS TO STOP!!!!!! :angry:  :thumbsdown:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 20 2007, 09:38 AM~8352597
> *ALL I KNOW IS THIS RAIN NEEDS TO STOP!!!!!!  :angry:    :thumbsdown:
> *


interior looks sweet!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2007, 07:42 AM~8352612
> *interior looks sweet!
> *


THANKS I LOVE IT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

YOU CAN SEE IT LIVE AT THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 20 2007, 11:02 AM~8352705
> *YOU CAN SEE IT LIVE AT THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 08:02 AM~8352708
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 I'M EXCITED!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Wont be able to make it...  
Ive got a distance problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 20 2007, 08:03 AM~8352711
> *Wont be able to make it...
> Ive got a distance problem.
> *



OK WELL AFTER THE SHOW I'LL POST PICS! I'VE BEEN TO SEVERAL LRM'S BUT THIS IS MY FIRST TIME SHOWING SO I'M FEELING LIKE A LIL KID RIGHT NOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 20 2007, 11:03 AM~8352710
> *I'M EXCITED!
> *


I'm sure it came out nice......


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 08:06 AM~8352727
> *I'm sure it came out nice......
> *


 YEAH IT DID! HE DID AN AWESOM JOB!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 20 2007, 09:55 AM~8352681
> *THANKS I LOVE IT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah it looks sweet!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 20 2007, 11:07 AM~8352735
> *YEAH IT DID! HE DID AN AWESOM JOB!
> *


I'll be over to check it out at the show......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 08:23 AM~8351967
> *im thinkin bout leavin early today.
> *


prove it!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 08:23 AM~8351973
> *Grill in storage........ :angry:
> 
> Your meat......... :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:
> ...


i guess you didnt get that one.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DJLATIN, BONAFIDE_G
:0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 08:34 AM~8352024
> *I have a perm. tan so I don't do the beach nor the pool. Cloud in the sky don't have any either just dark outside......... :angry:
> *


foo sportin the ''soul glow'' LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 11:40 AM~8352895
> *foo sportin the ''soul glow'' LOL
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DJLATIN

you feeling alright homie?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 11:37 AM~8352877
> *i guess you didnt get that one.
> *


I'll let you cook your own egg roll.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 11:46 AM~8352929
> *I'll let you cook your own egg roll.
> *


Ha, nvrmind :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 11:40 AM~8352895
> *foo sportin the ''soul glow'' LOL
> *


It's a jerry curl kong foo.......lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 11:47 AM~8352938
> *Ha, nvrmind  :biggrin:
> *


You want the bbq pork for lunch....... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 11:48 AM~8352939
> *It's a jerry curl kong foo.......lol
> *


Leaving a grease stain on ppls couches. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 11:49 AM~8352948
> *You want the bbq pork for lunch....... :biggrin:
> *


BBQ pork! You been to Mai's in downtown. fukin awsome. best vietnamese eggrolls.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 11:58 AM~8353020
> *Leaving a grease stain on ppls couches. LOL  :biggrin:
> *


There not grease stains they are oil slicks........ :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 12:00 PM~8353033
> *There not grease stains they are oil slicks........ :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: "fuk yo couch *****"!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 11:59 AM~8353030
> *BBQ pork! You been to Mai's in downtown. fukin awsome. best vietnamese eggrolls.
> *


Haven't been. Only place I go to china downtown is between Travis and Milam right by JP Morgan. Can't think of the name of the place........ :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 10:59 AM~8353030
> *BBQ pork! You been to Mai's in downtown. fukin awsome. best vietnamese eggrolls.
> *


I love Mai's i prefer the Spring Rolls but the vietnamese egg rolls are good too....I usually go to a place called Don's Cafe over here by work on Bellaire...I like theirs Vietnamese Eggrolls with the fish sauce and wrapping them in that lettuce.....I usually get the BBQ Pork Sandwiches, but Lately I been going by Lee's Sandwich shop. MM MM good :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:02 PM~8353042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  "fuk yo couch *****"!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 20 2007, 12:04 PM~8353055
> *I love Mai's i prefer the Spring Rolls but the vietnamese egg rolls are good too....I usually go to a place called Don's Cafe over here by work on Bellaire...I like theirs Vietnamese Eggrolls with the fish sauce and wrapping them in that lettuce.....I usually get the BBQ Pork Sandwiches, but Lately I been going by Lee's Sandwich shop.  MM MM good  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: last time I was there, one of my homeboys tried to holla at a fine ass viet chick. she had her bf and his entourage with him, them fuckers roll deep. anyways, there where 3 of us and like 20 of those fucks. I just backed into a crowd and "blended in" (cause im asian) and my two friends ran accross the street to their car. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:07 PM~8353061
> *:thumbsup: last time I was there, one of my homeboys tried to holla at a fine ass viet chick. she had her bf and his entourage with him, them fuckers roll deep. anyways, there where 3 of us and like 20 of those fucks. I just backed into a crowd and "blended in" (cause im asian) and my two friends ran accross the street to their car. LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 20 2007, 08:03 AM~8351903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fool said perm.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 12:09 PM~8353075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i was like "git dos mexicans"!!! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 20 2007, 11:09 AM~8353077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 12:09 PM~8353077
> *you just need a job you can do right from bed.
> *


need to buy one of them "reachin sticks"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:10 PM~8353083
> *i was like "git dos mexicans"!!! LOL
> *


I bet you was in the back laughing at those fools run......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 12:17 PM~8353139
> *I bet you was in the back laughing at those fools run......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah, then I felt bad............. bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaah ha ha ha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm willing to host bbq at my crib.. maybe.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:19 PM~8353161
> *yeah, then I felt bad............. bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaah ha ha ha!
> *


lies all lies..........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 12:21 PM~8353171
> *i'm willing to host bbq at my crib..      maybe.
> *


whats everyone else gonna eat bwaaaaaaaaaah ha ha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 11:07 AM~8353061
> *:thumbsup: last time I was there, one of my homeboys tried to holla at a fine ass viet chick. she had her bf and his entourage with him, them fuckers roll deep. anyways, there where 3 of us and like 20 of those fucks. I just backed into a crowd and "blended in" (cause im asian) and my two friends ran accross the street to their car. LOL
> *



sumo wrestlers?? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 12:09 PM~8353077
> *fool said perm.
> *


Yep. Freshly done......... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2007, 12:24 PM~8353188
> *sumo wrestlers?? :0
> *


fuker :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:24 PM~8353187
> *whats everyone else gonna eat bwaaaaaaaaaah ha ha
> *


Hot pockets and pancake.......... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 11:25 AM~8353191
> *fuker  :angry:
> *


you said blended in....so.... :biggrin: haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:24 PM~8353187
> *whats everyone else gonna eat bwaaaaaaaaaah ha ha
> *


fk u then b1tch.. 


nevermind.. dont want none of ya'll hoez at my crib..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 20 2007, 12:04 PM~8353055
> *I love Mai's i prefer the Spring Rolls but the vietnamese egg rolls are good too....I usually go to a place called Don's Cafe over here by work on Bellaire...I like theirs Vietnamese Eggrolls with the fish sauce and wrapping them in that lettuce.....I usually get the BBQ Pork Sandwiches, but Lately I been going by Lee's Sandwich shop.  MM MM good  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, Ill try that one out

My homie goes to that one, says its the shit!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:29 PM~8353214
> *thanks, Ill try that one out
> 
> My homie goes to that one, says its the shit!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 12:26 PM~8353199
> *fk u then b1tch..
> nevermind..  dont want none of ya'll hoez at my crib..
> *


hey, there bud, im only kidding. ole sensitive ass. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 12:26 PM~8353199
> *fk u then b1tch..
> nevermind..  dont want none of ya'll hoez at my crib..
> *


 Nana not going to play that shit having all them people and cars parked in the front yard.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 12:30 PM~8353221
> *:uh:
> *


you been to Yo mamas soul food on antoine?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 11:31 AM~8353232
> *Nana not going to play that shit having all them people and cars parked in the front yard.
> *



she's gonna come out blastin... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:36 PM~8353257
> *you been to Yo mamas soul food on antoine?
> *


I been to one soul food on Belfort on 59.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2007, 12:39 PM~8353269
> *she's gonna come out blastin... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 12:24 PM~8353190
> *Yep. Freshly done......... :biggrin:
> *


you got that fro pick with the fist for a handle? LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

all this talk bout food and im eating fkin soup. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 12:03 PM~8353441
> *all this talk bout food and im eating fkin soup. :thumbsdown:
> *



Thought you were leaving early?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 20 2007, 12:12 PM~8353491
> *Thought you were leaving early?
> *


:uh: all in my buiz!

just waiting on an invite. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 12:14 PM~8353499
> *:uh: all in my buiz!
> 
> just waiting on an invite. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *



yeah, you posted your biz... :uh: 


Ive got Patron tonight.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 20 2007, 12:16 PM~8353518
> *yeah, you posted your biz...  :uh:
> Ive got Patron tonight.
> *


quit hatin!

had some of that last night.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 12:24 PM~8353557
> *quit hatin!
> 
> had some of that last night.
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'm getting some t-shirts done with "SAVE DJ LATIN" on them... anyone interested let me know :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey random question. Is anyone planning on comming out to emilianos on saturday? cuz I will be there if anyone is going to come out but i am debating taking off that night so I can get sleep b4 the show on sunday!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dont worry its all random in here...


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 20 2007, 11:00 AM~8353832
> *Dont worry its all random in here...
> *


you got that right!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Left work. I10 traffic sucks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:42 PM~8353289
> *you got that fro pick with the fist for a handle? LOL
> *


Actually I do have one......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 20 2007, 01:03 PM~8353441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slacker..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 01:03 PM~8353441
> *all this talk bout food and im eating fkin soup. :thumbsdown:
> *


Soup....... :barf: Just picked up a box of Famous Amos Chocolate Chips and Pecan cookie........ :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 12:30 PM~8353225
> *hey, there bud, im only kidding. ole sensitive ass. LOL
> *


naw fk u.. you just fk'd it up for everbody.. was gonna cook a brisket and get a keg. 


now, everything thank the chino for fk'n that up.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 02:15 PM~8353968
> *ROMAN SOUP?  THATS GANGSTA!!
> *


Pancakes for dinner is GANGSTA!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 01:15 PM~8353968
> *ROMAN SOUP?  THATS GANGSTA!!
> you get my comment?
> slacker..
> *


Yup ramen soup. Lol! 

Yea I got ur comment. I responded already. 

Slacker?!? Never that!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 02:21 PM~8354018
> *Yup ramen soup. Lol!
> 
> Yea I got ur comment. I responded already.
> ...


oh aight..well " da man" has myspace blocked from work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 01:16 PM~8353970
> *Soup....... :barf: Just picked up a box of Famous Amos Chocolate Chips and Pecan cookie........ :0
> *


I had a cupcake. Have 2 have somethin sweet after I eat.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i got fat check today.. and only 1 small bill to pay.. so i'm ready to get fk'd up this weekend.. and shut down some bars!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 02:23 PM~8354031
> *I had a cupcake. Have 2 have somethin sweet after I eat.
> *


you want something sweet.. you can nibble on me.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 01:17 PM~8353979
> *naw fk u..    you just fk'd it up for everbody.. was gonna cook a brisket and get a keg.
> now, everything thank the chino for fk'n that up.
> *


Thanks a lot chino


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 02:23 PM~8354031
> *I had a cupcake. Have 2 have somethin sweet after I eat.
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 02:23 PM~8354033
> *well, i got fat check today..  and only 1 small bill to pay..  so i'm ready to get fk'd up this weekend.. and shut down some bars!!
> *


They going to bounce you out the bar........... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 02:26 PM~8354048
> *They going to bounce you out the bar........... :uh:
> *


they aint ready for me.. :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 01:22 PM~8354024
> *oh aight..well " da man" has myspace blocked from work.
> *


That sucks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 02:27 PM~8354052
> *they aint ready for me..  :guns:
> *


Why you got to get all gangsta big homie. I bet you was watching Empire today?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 01:17 PM~8353979
> *naw fk u..    you just fk'd it up for everbody.. was gonna cook a brisket and get a keg.
> now, everything thank the chino for fk'n that up.
> *



:angry: pinche chino..... :angry: 

why them chino's always pissy.....you go to the store and hear...

:angry: HURRDY UP AN BUY!!!!!...... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 01:24 PM~8354035
> *you want something sweet.. you can nibble on me..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha! Crazy ass!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Do some people think they can do what the fck they want. I go outside and see the big beach whale bish sitting on my car.......  hno: :twak: :tears: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :machinegun:  

Damn car was doing 3wheel and switch wasn't even plugged up........ :0 

I yell damn get you fat azz off my car.......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 01:43 PM~8354150
> *Do some people think they can do what the fck they want. I go outside and see the big beach whale bish sitting on my car.......   hno: :twak:  :tears: :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :machinegun:
> 
> Damn car was doing 3wheel and switch wasn't even plugged up........ :0
> ...



she said fk yo car *****!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Mac2lac are you selling tacos tomorrow?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2007, 02:50 PM~8354174
> *she said fk yo car *****!!!!
> *


I'll grab the bish by the hair and DMX fck that bish............ :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 20 2007, 02:53 PM~8354192
> *Mac2lac are you selling tacos tomorrow?
> *


Yep he was up late last night cooking them............ :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jul 20 2007, 01:53 PM~8354192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


baaawwwkk...polly want a cracker.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Icebox song. Lol! Too funny!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 20 2007, 01:44 PM~8353716
> *Hey random question. Is anyone planning on comming out to emilianos on saturday? cuz I will be there if anyone is going to come out but i am debating taking off that night so I can get sleep b4 the show on sunday!
> *


its going down at Milan and ToC!!! Take the day off! lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

time to get on the grind in the garage


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Lol, good Deal! thanks!! I just gotta find a reason to tell my boss now!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2007, 03:23 PM~8354769
> *time to get on the grind in the garage
> *


word homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 02:40 PM~8354136
> *Hahahaha! Crazy ass!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 03:33 PM~8354426
> *Icebox song. Lol! Too funny!
> *


IT CHANGES AFTER 6PM.. CHECK BACK TO SEE WHATS PLAYING THEN!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sup mr. alberto!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 20 2007, 03:12 PM~8354676
> *its going down at Milan and ToC!!! Take the day off! lol
> *


YES SIR and the word is IF them boys at Milan trip on us...we gonna try to move it around tha block to TOC...so I think it wouldnt be wise for the Milan peeps to trip...even though I think they gonna wanna to extort feria. I also wont be back at Milan out of principle if they fukk with my peeps... :angry:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 20 2007, 04:58 PM~8355033
> *YES SIR and the word is IF them boys at Milan trip on us...we gonna try to move it around tha block to TOC...so I think it wouldnt be wise for the Milan peeps to trip...even though I think they gonna wanna to extort feria.  I also wont be back at Milan out of principle if they fukk with my peeps... :angry:
> 
> 
> *


REAL TALK 07!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 20 2007, 04:58 PM~8355033
> *YES SIR and the word is IF them boys at Milan trip on us...we gonna try to move it around tha block to TOC...so I think it wouldnt be wise for the Milan peeps to trip...even though I think they gonna wanna to extort feria.  I also wont be back at Milan out of principle if they fukk with my peeps... :angry:
> 
> 
> *


Mayne said peeps. So does that included me.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

peep message i got on myspace..

"RE: hi 

Body: Did I say to explain further...I just realize that you were not really interested or sastisfy with just me..... 
You have alot of gangster girls on your myspace and your baby mama too(i thought u didnt have kids) 
Do you take all girls on dates to eat hotwings? 
And I told you why am I not your #1 girl on your page and I was serious too...but you just laughed so that was the reason I got mad(shit I have feelings too) maybe if I was more ghetto or shave my eyebrows and draw a thick line for eyebrows and wear dickies with a wife beater t shirt and oh outline my little lips with black eyeliner and dark lipstick then maybe you'll like me and take me serious.....until then I'm not changing for anybody ...so I guess thats it...have a nice life and good luck. "

:tears:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damn... myspace strikes again....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 20 2007, 08:09 PM~8355915
> *damn...  myspace strikes again....
> *


Only for that fool trying to be hood......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 02:17 PM~8353979
> *naw fk u..    you just fk'd it up for everbody.. was gonna cook a brisket and get a keg.
> now, everything thank the chino for fk'n that up.
> *


cry me a river puto :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2007, 02:40 PM~8354130
> *:angry: pinche chino..... :angry:
> 
> why them chino's always pissy.....you go to the store and hear...
> ...


thats cause yall lie, cheat, and steal. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 09:17 PM~8356232
> *thats cause yall lie, cheat, and steal.  :angry:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 02:16 PM~8353970
> *Soup....... :barf: Just picked up a box of Famous Amos Chocolate Chips and Pecan cookie........ :0
> *


thats the shiznit! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 20 2007, 01:34 PM~8353632
> *i'm getting some t-shirts done with "SAVE DJ LATIN" on them... anyone interested let me know  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2007, 02:23 PM~8354031
> *I had a cupcake. Have 2 have somethin sweet after I eat.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2007, 09:20 PM~8356245
> *
> *


you still alive foo?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 09:21 PM~8356249
> *you still alive foo?
> *


yep. going to miss out on the fun this weekend.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 20 2007, 09:19 PM~8356240
> *thats the shiznit!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2007, 09:34 PM~8356308
> *yep.  going to miss out on the fun this weekend.
> *


High on meds......... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 20 2007, 09:42 PM~8356348
> *High on meds......... :cheesy:
> *


meds and health comes 1st


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2007, 09:48 PM~8356373
> *meds and health comes 1st
> *


Fool put meds 1st............. :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Everyone is welcome at our show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

drove by reliant.. theres already 150 cars parked nearby ready to drive thru gate once it opens. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 11:55 PM~8357001
> *drove by reliant..  theres already 150 cars parked nearby ready to drive thru gate once it opens.  :0
> *


Peeps trying to make it happen big in Houston........... :0 

Like it a new pair of Jordans coming out...........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2007, 06:21 AM~8351963
> *we could do it at my house but i aint havin a bunch of people over. cuz ****** be makin a mess
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 20 2007, 11:29 PM~8357201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The picture with the caddy looks like northside behind the northline mall...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

whats going on H-town. letting you guys know atlanta is in route to your town. show us a good time. obsession will be their.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 09:55 PM~8357001
> *drove by reliant..  theres already 150 cars parked nearby ready to drive thru gate once it opens.  :0
> *


I DID TO AND THERE WAS ONLY ABOUT 20 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 21 2007, 12:50 AM~8357305
> *I DID TO AND THERE WAS ONLY ABOUT 20 :uh:
> *


calling me a liar?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 10:55 PM~8357330
> *calling me a liar?
> *


'
WENT DOWN THAT SIDE STREET WHERE THEY WERE LINED UP AND THERE WAS ONLY ABOUT 20-30 CARS.............COME HAVE A BEER WITH US 2MARROW AT THE SHERATON :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 20 2007, 10:40 PM~8357254
> *The picture with the caddy looks like northside behind the northline mall...
> *


10-4


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 10:55 PM~8357330
> *calling me a liar?
> *



yes :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 20 2007, 11:00 PM~8357357
> *'
> WENT DOWN THAT SIDE STREET WHERE THEY WERE LINED UP AND THERE WAS ONLY ABOUT 20-30 CARS.............COME HAVE A BEER WITH US 2MARROW AT THE SHERATON :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 21 2007, 01:00 AM~8357357
> *'
> WENT DOWN THAT SIDE STREET WHERE THEY WERE LINED UP AND THERE WAS ONLY ABOUT 20-30 CARS.............COME HAVE A BEER WITH US 2MARROW AT THE SHERATON :cheesy:
> *


at the sheraton? ya'll just doing a hotel party or wha? not going to bar or club?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2007, 01:10 AM~8357413
> *yes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finna roll out. big pimp where u at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2007, 05:44 AM~8358157
> *finna roll out. big pimp where u at
> *


you know where i was at


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jul 21 2007, 01:00 AM~8357357
> *'
> WENT DOWN THAT SIDE STREET WHERE THEY WERE LINED UP AND THERE WAS ONLY ABOUT 20-30 CARS.............COME HAVE A BEER WITH US 2MARROW AT THE SHERATON :cheesy:
> *


take pics :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

HEY HOUSTON, I HAVE FOUR WORD FOR YA.................

*HARLEM NIGHTS ON JENSEN*


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 20 2007, 09:55 PM~8357001
> *drove by reliant..  theres already 150 cars parked nearby ready to drive thru gate once it opens.  :0
> *



SEE U TOMORROW!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 21 2007, 02:40 PM~8359362
> *SEE U TOMORROW!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2007, 10:22 AM~8358496
> *take pics  :biggrin:
> *


saw ur boy wally dogg there.. man cam up and jumped in da capala with 2 beers, and said "run me to da sto mayne"


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Individuals and Majestics rolled in deep :0 


just came back from peeping the scene.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2007, 04:23 PM~8359756
> *Individuals and Majestics rolled in deep :0
> just came back from peeping the scene.
> *


yup.. and wrist bands were $25 each. i shoulda just preregistered for $25 and got 4.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuckin lrm :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 21 2007, 04:28 PM~8359778
> *Fuckin lrm :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


wouldnt let u sell pre-registration?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2007, 03:29 PM~8359782
> *wouldnt let u sell pre-registration?
> *


"give a damn about value, i aint barrett jackson'n.. i'm lowridin'... i'll cut up a classic, like it owes me $"

did you see the car?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I was car 16 and all I can say is, I got a head ache.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2007, 04:45 PM~8359847
> *"give a damn about value, i aint barrett jackson'n.. i'm lowridin'... i'll cut up a classic, like it owes me $"
> 
> did you see the car?
> *


saw alot of cars. please be more specific


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

FUCKING COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 21 2007, 04:47 PM~8359854
> *I was car 16 and all I can say is, I got a head ache.
> *


i got harrassed by "da man" just for packing my 9.. when i walked in to buy wristbands. i was like "so.. i got license".. then when cop realized he couldnt do shyt about gun.. he made up story "oh, but you have to have a car to buy extra wrist bands".. then dude from LRM standing right there.. said "no you dont..we let anybody buy wrist bands".. cop got mad and just sat down.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet today..wonder where everbody at. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

We got there at 2:00 am and I was #171 in line. WTF There were people who got there at 3:00 pm yesterday. :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 21 2007, 09:24 AM~8358504
> *HEY HOUSTON, I HAVE FOUR WORD FOR YA.................
> 
> HARLEM NIGHTS ON JENSEN
> *


Man in the nickel?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2007, 12:09 AM~8357406
> *10-4
> *


yes sir


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 21 2007, 06:19 PM~8360178
> *We got there at 2:00 am and I was #171 in line. WTF There were people who got there at 3:00 pm yesterday.  :0
> *


damn out of towners. heard wally dogg was on s.main at midnite looking for tranny hookaz... using line "but i was on mtv.. on fast inc, im kinda a celeberity"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2007, 04:17 PM~8359736
> *saw ur boy wally dogg there..  man cam up and jumped in da capala with 2 beers, and said "run me to da sto mayne"
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2007, 02:53 PM~8359894
> *i got harrassed by "da man" just for packing my 9..  when i walked in to buy wristbands.  i was like "so.. i got license"..    then when cop realized he couldnt do shyt about gun.. he made up story "oh, but you have to have a car to buy extra wrist bands".. then dude from LRM standing right there.. said "no you dont..we let anybody buy wrist bands"..    cop got mad and just sat down.
> *



was that you? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so.. besides milan..wuts going on 2nite? aint feeling like dressin up for milan.. barely even wanna take baff.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2007, 08:20 PM~8360608
> *was that you? :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. i saw u run into that female and say "move bitch" you just a gangsta fool. and they worried about me and my little gun.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2007, 06:21 PM~8360611
> *so..  besides milan..wuts going on 2nite?  aint feeling like dressin up for milan.. barely even wanna take baff.
> *


i am down for whatever.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man..everybody down for whatever..but nobody got a plan (least one that dont involve a dress code). :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just off phone..sounds like emilianos on specner..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2007, 03:29 PM~8359782
> *wouldnt let u sell pre-registration?
> *


Lol nope I got what I wanted


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all i know is that this show is gonna be the baddest show houston has had. BIG I BIG M took that motherfucker over. :0 :0 :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey everybody party it up at the other clubs around town, I took the day off . I want my sleep b4 the show! So if your at emilianos pasadena tonight you wont see me!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 21 2007, 07:02 PM~8360768
> *Hey everybody party it up at the other clubs around town, I took the day off . I want my sleep b4 the show! So if your at emilianos pasadena tonight you wont see me!
> *


you should go


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2007, 06:03 PM~8360769
> *you should go
> *


Lol, I know some of the boys are going out, but if i am not working i cant be out there to hang out!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2007, 04:53 PM~8359894
> *i got harrassed by "da man" just for packing my 9..  when i walked in to buy wristbands.  i was like "so.. i got license"..    then when cop realized he couldnt do shyt about gun.. he made up story "oh, but you have to have a car to buy extra wrist bands".. then dude from LRM standing right there.. said "no you dont..we let anybody buy wrist bands"..    cop got mad and just sat down.
> *


I was right behind you homie laughing my azz off............ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 21 2007, 08:26 PM~8360637
> *man..everybody down for whatever..but nobody got a plan (least one that dont involve a dress code).  :dunno:
> *


x2 Had to go buy new Ree's for the feet........... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 713diva, willie7797

Nice meeting you.........


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Coca Pearl :wave: it was nice meeting you today!!!!! I'm so tired, worn out i'm about to pass the fuc* out!!!! This was my first Lrm and it had to be the biggest show ever in Houston.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2007, 04:45 PM~8359847
> *"give a damn about value, i aint barrett jackson'n.. i'm lowridin'... i'll cut up a classic, like it owes me $"
> 
> did you see the car?
> *


 :yes: :yes: I saw someone hopping Caddy in parking lot............ :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 21 2007, 09:57 PM~8361007
> *Hey Coca Pearl :wave: it was nice meeting you today!!!!! I'm so tired, worn out i'm about to pass the fuc* out!!!! This was my first Lrm and it had to be the biggest show ever in Houston.
> *


I know I came home early and went to sleep. Now ready to party....... :biggrin: 

My son did a good job on my homies caddy.......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i havent pinstriped so much in a while, but it was worth it.. mae a lick..
thanks dad "coca pearl" for puttin in some good words with westside c.c.

i cant feel my feet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 21 2007, 06:59 PM~8361015
> *I know I came home early and went to sleep. Now ready to party....... :biggrin:
> 
> My son did a good job on my homies caddy.......... :biggrin:
> *


 We didnt get inside till like after 5, it was crazy!!!!!!!! I was goning to go to Joey's B-day party at Drink Houston but i'm to exhausted..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2007, 10:00 PM~8361020
> *i havent pinstriped so much in a while, but it was worth it.. mae a lick..
> thanks dad "coca pearl" for puttin in some good words with  westside c.c.
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 21 2007, 10:01 PM~8361025
> *We didnt get inside till like after 5, it was crazy!!!!!!!! I was goning to go to Joey's B-day party at Drink Houston but i'm to exhausted..........
> *


I was home at 5pm in bed...........hittting ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz.z........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm about to crash gonna head back to the show at around 10am tomorrow morning. Gotta take pics before the crowd gets there. If someone bumps into my car i'm gonna be one fighting B!tcH! Everyone is stuffed into those buildings. Alright well good night and i'll see everyonee at the show tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh and here is a picture of my Medusa mural!











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shes ugly....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2007, 08:44 PM~8361221
> *shes ugly....
> *


whats up Sic 713


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2007, 02:45 PM~8359847
> *"give a damn about value, i aint barrett jackson'n.. i'm lowridin'... i'll cut up a classic, like it owes me $"
> 
> did you see the car?
> *


this one?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

how much is the show to get in at the door? what time does the show start and end?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 21 2007, 08:52 PM~8361263
> *how much is the show to get in at the door? what time does the show start and end?
> *



11-5 $30


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2007, 08:54 PM~8361270
> *11-5 $30
> *


ARE THEY CHARGING FOR KIDS UNDER 12 ??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 21 2007, 08:44 PM~8361229
> *whats up Sic 713
> *


sup foo


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 21 2007, 10:12 PM~8361337
> *ARE THEY CHARGING FOR KIDS UNDER 12 ??
> *


If I'm not mistaking 10 and under get in free....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 21 2007, 09:58 PM~8361012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't be.. that one looks lifted. :biggrin:

least the front. :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 21 2007, 09:12 PM~8361337
> *ARE THEY CHARGING FOR KIDS UNDER 12 ??
> *



not with an adult


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 22 2007, 09:01 AM~8362932
> *not with an adult
> *


death dealer can prolly sneak in free then.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all i gotta say is, looks like brian was tired of hearing big pimps mouth...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2007, 09:55 AM~8363055
> *all i gotta say is, looks like brian was tired of hearing big pimps mouth...
> *


i woulda left car alone. as valuable as it is. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 10:01 AM~8363077
> *i woulda left car alone.    as valuable as it is.  :biggrin:
> *


stfu your ass always hassled his ass :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE
:uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

bump..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 22 2007, 10:18 AM~8363109
> *stfu your ass always hassled his ass :uh:
> *


clean azz setup.. suprised my name aint on it, since i'm mostly responsible for it. :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

it was good ass show today


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

was it worth 30 dollars entry?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Aye, does that dude Christian (Homies Customes) get on LIL?


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Nov 1 2004, 05:59 PM~2349660
> *mac gregor is houston best bet!!!!
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for coming out to Joey's birthday party. She had a blast and that's exactly what I wanted for her. Those of you who are close to us know the stress we've been under for the last 2 years and making my daughter get her groove back was perfect.  Oh yeah and I know the rules. Pics or it didn't happen. I'll get Ms. Dani to post a couple up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 22 2007, 09:54 PM~8366713
> *Thanks everyone for coming out to Joey's birthday party.  She had a blast and that's exactly what I wanted for her.  Those of you who are close to us know the stress we've been under for the last 2 years and making my daughter get her groove back was perfect.    Oh yeah and I know the rules.  Pics or it didn't happen.   I'll get Ms. Dani to post a couple up.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 22 2007, 07:11 PM~8365740
> *was it worth 30 dollars entry?
> *


but not the $4 drinks. if i pay $4 for a coke, it better have some rum in it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 09:58 PM~8366742
> *but not the $4 drinks.  if i pay $4 for a coke, it better have some rum in it.
> *


you showed up?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 06:30 PM~8365444
> *clean azz setup..  suprised my name aint on it, since i'm mostly responsible for it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


got oscar's name all over it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 22 2007, 08:03 PM~8366771
> *you showed up?
> *



chino was that you talk about all you can eat crabs in sugarlands :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 22 2007, 10:05 PM~8366784
> *chino was that you talk about all you can eat crabs in sugarlands :biggrin:
> *


hells to the ya, me and oscar went. fuckin awsome :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 22 2007, 10:03 PM~8366771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man said "get da fk out way fat azz..trying to take pic of this drop top"


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 22 2007, 08:06 PM~8366788
> *hells to the ya, me and oscar went. fuckin awsome  :biggrin:
> *



u gave oscar crabs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 08:11 PM~8366833
> *yup
> man said "get da fk out way fat azz..trying to take pic of this drop top"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u a fool


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 10:11 PM~8366833
> *yup
> man said "get da fk out way fat azz..trying to take pic of this drop top"
> *


didnt have the "wide" lens. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 22 2007, 10:12 PM~8366841
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  u a fool
> *


aint realize who it was.. for second there someone was about to get delt wif! :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh. i have 1 comment about todays show..


if neither you, nor one of your members has a car in the hop/dance. keep yo azz out of the pits, cause then u just look like a groupie that must have "did something" to get an orange wristband.. 

aint saying names.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

best display and most member rollerz only


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 08:18 PM~8366891
> *oh. i have 1 comment about todays show..
> if neither you, nor one of your members has a car in the hop/dance.  keep yo azz out of the pits, cause then u just look like a groupie that must have "did something" to get an orange wristband..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

was i stilld drunk, or where there 2 "travieso" cars there today? one a silver/black one? and that green one? i was like :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 22 2007, 08:25 PM~8366961
> *best display and most member rollerz only
> 
> 
> ...



Can some one from RO explain to me what is the reason for the middle finger other than "fuck you" Just wondering b/c i seen the kid in the far right of the picture fliping the bird.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Our re-done Caddy...1st radical......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 22 2007, 08:25 PM~8366961
> *best display and most member rollerz only
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

more pics:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352123


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dena this is for you no te chifles


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we start them young thanxs sic for getting down on the paint job


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

dave, hows that caddy comming along?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

show was badass. best houston show i ever been to.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2007, 10:16 PM~8367544
> *show was badass. best houston show i ever been to.
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jul 22 2007, 08:38 PM~8367128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall boys did it big.. couldnt stay out that section for shit..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2007, 09:24 PM~8367606
> *fiberglass floors was the shit...
> 
> no prob homie.. u welcome...
> ...


between the BIG M and BIG I, i never left that building :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Firme pictures looks like the show was popping!!


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

Any new contenders bust out?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 22 2007, 09:03 PM~8367422
> *dave, hows that caddy comming along?
> *



slow, right in the summer it's the busy part of the year so I' working 60+ hrs a week plus side jobs when it's not raining :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

How did shorty's do at the hop?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2007, 09:25 PM~8367614
> *between the BIG M and BIG I, i never left that building  :biggrin:
> *


yup yup.. we was right next door.. so it wasnt much of a walk for me..
that room motivated me!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 22 2007, 09:34 PM~8367672
> *How did shorty's do at the hop?
> *


smashin bumper with everything..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that old f150 was a joke.. who's truck was that?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2007, 10:36 PM~8367682
> *smashin bumper with everything..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2007, 11:36 PM~8367682
> *smashin bumper with everything..
> *


yup


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 22 2007, 10:38 PM~8367701
> *
> *


:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 10:37 PM~8367690
> *that old f150 was a joke..  who's truck was that?
> *


gilbert... call him up and tell him..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 22 2007, 11:39 PM~8367712
> *gilbert... call him up and tell him..
> *


wouldnt wanna hurt his feelings. looks like he tried.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 10:40 PM~8367716
> *wouldnt wanna hurt his feelings.
> *


nga lies..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 22 2007, 11:40 PM~8367719
> *nga lies..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that clean convertible mannnnnn


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 10:43 PM~8367747
> *that clean convertible  mannnnnn
> *










:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 22 2007, 09:52 PM~8367821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


save the pic, because thats the last time its gonna be seen for a while....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2007, 10:00 PM~8367890
> *save the pic, because thats the last time its gonna be seen for a while....
> *


gettin put away while u set ya game up!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2007, 10:05 PM~8367925
> *gettin put away while u set ya game up!
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 22 2007, 09:39 PM~8367138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that was a very nice ride...once you see your plans through , it will be quite a thing of beauty...I dont see how you can part with stuff like that but I see you stay on top of your game....much props...and thanks for the advice on things...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 09:30 PM~8367028
> *was i stilld drunk, or where there 2 "travieso" cars there today? one a silver/black one? and that green one?  i was like  :0
> *


which 2 Traviesos u talking about? :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jul 21 2007, 07:43 PM~8360694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like you mad cause you ain't never got to see them up close :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jul 22 2007, 09:38 PM~8367128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: had to push that ride out the way...it was blockin traffic on the way out to 610.....had to cuss out the parking attendants cause they wanted us to push it into a parking lot....had to get rob(yellow monte) away from one of them dudes....he cussed that dude out and told him to help next time instead of worrying bout fkn parking.... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 23 2007, 12:09 AM~8368395
> *so did they let you pass it on to someone else??
> *


they were doing that all day without a problem, so for next time ya know...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 23 2007, 12:11 AM~8368409
> *they were doing that all day without a problem, so for next time ya know...
> *



actually it depended on what club you were in......

but it was the best LRM show i've been to in yrs....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 23 2007, 12:16 AM~8368436
> *actually it depended on what club you were in......
> 
> but it was the best LRM show i've been to in yrs....
> *


maybe maybe not.



and i second that last statement....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 23 2007, 12:18 AM~8368450
> *maybe maybe not.
> and i second that last statement....
> *



man kustoms came out with some clean ass rides too....those 2 63's were clean as hell!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2007, 11:20 PM~8368459
> *man kustoms came out with some clean ass rides too....those 2 63's were clean as hell!!!!!!
> *


you should have seen the cream 63 from individuals tappin jesus in the chin in the parking lot after the show. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2007, 12:21 AM~8368468
> *you should have seen the cream 63 from individuals tappin jesus in the chin in the parking lot after the show.  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 PICS>>?????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2007, 11:23 PM~8368474
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 PICS>>?????
> *


i didnt have my camera but there will be pics of all 30 cars soon.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2007, 12:24 AM~8368482
> *i didnt have my camera but there will be pics of all 30 cars soon.
> *


gotta say that ya'll had some clean ass rides out there homie!!!! Majestics did it big too.....this was a REAL lowrider show!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2007, 11:36 PM~8368533
> *gotta say that ya'll had some clean ass rides out there homie!!!! Majestics did it big too.....this was a REAL lowrider show!!!!!
> *


for the most part


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

from the pics. it looks like people really brought out their toys.. 

VERY impressive

But i still dont think any show is worth 30 dollars.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2007, 11:21 PM~8368468
> *you should have seen the cream 63 from individuals tappin jesus in the chin in the parking lot after the show.  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
YEA DAT BITCH DID DA DAM THING OUTSIDE CLEAN AS FUCK AND READY TO BOUNCE BOY THESE BOYS FROM DA BIG "I" AINT FUCKIN AROUND ALSO BIG UPS TO DA BIG "M", BUT HAVE TO SAY DAT BRIANS LAC WAS ONE OF THE MEANEST CLEANEST CARS THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 22 2007, 11:52 PM~8367821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


green dancer said "travieso" and the silver/black hopper said "el travieso" 



> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 23 2007, 01:09 AM~8368395
> *and callin me to tell me danny was a dumbass...haha
> sounds like you mad cause you ain't never got to see them up close :biggrin:
> 
> *


unless i'm on the switch, i have no interest in being in pits.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 22 2007, 08:34 PM~8367079
> *Can some one from RO explain to me what is the reason for the middle finger other than "fuck you"  Just wondering b/c i seen the kid in the far right of the picture fliping the bird.
> *


"FOR THE HATERS"

We aint got no love for those who talk shit about the family, specially here in the internet.....so when we do that ...it's only addressed to those who hate on us....and they know who they are, specially when they see pics like this one.....THEY FEEL THE PAIN....and the lil kids will represent the next generation..THANKS FOR ASKING!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man.. it was good to see alot of real lowriders at show.. BIG I and BIG M were definately the hightlights..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 07:40 AM~8369216
> *man.. it was good to see alot of real lowriders at show..  BIG I and BIG M were definately the hightlights..
> *


latin customs brought some clean shit too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 23 2007, 08:04 AM~8369265
> *pics?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352123


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

This year there was alot less junk then there was last year.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to all the winners from H-TOWN!!! it was cool meeting some people for the first time and meeting up with friends again.....Houston really did it big with this show.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 07:05 AM~8369267
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352123
> *


nice pics chino! :thumbsup:

looks like it was a bad ass show like i was told the night before.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 11:37 PM~8367690
> *that old f150 was a joke..  who's truck was that?
> *


dont count that bitch out that fucker sails......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 01:45 AM~8368572
> *from the pics. it looks like people really brought out their toys..
> 
> VERY impressive
> ...


if to would have came sat morning you could have got in for 25


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

how much was it to register your car?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 09:19 AM~8369518
> *how much was it to register your car?
> *


i think it was 25 to pre reg but you get three bands.......my car was a no show so i just got one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 07:21 AM~8369528
> *i think it was 25 to pre reg but you get three bands.......my car was a no show so i just got one
> *


slim u got any pics of clydes 63 hangin?? 3 licks and that bitch was higher than your hat :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 23 2007, 08:08 AM~8369465
> *FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 08:21 AM~8369528
> *i think it was 25 to pre reg but you get three bands.......my car was a no show so i just got one
> *



my homie didn't show his car, but he went to the lady doing the registrations on the golf cart and told her he had to leave and his car was on it's way....and he got his 3 wristbands.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 23 2007, 08:35 AM~8369593
> *my homie didn't show his car, but he went to the lady doing the registrations on the golf cart and told her he had to leave and his car was on it's way....and he got his 3 wristbands.... :biggrin:
> *



trouble makers


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 23 2007, 09:35 AM~8369593
> *my homie didn't show his car, but he went to the lady doing the registrations on the golf cart and told her he had to leave and his car was on it's way....and he got his 3 wristbands.... :biggrin:
> *


damn i thought about doing that


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 23 2007, 07:35 AM~8369593
> *my homie didn't show his car, but he went to the lady doing the registrations on the golf cart and told her he had to leave and his car was on it's way....and he got his 3 wristbands.... :biggrin:
> *



Yea we did that for two of our cars that were no shows they asked where the cars were and we told them that they were being briven around to burn gas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trunk full of funk


:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 23 2007, 07:48 AM~8369231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tomorrow that time of week again.. 

hitting up different spot this time.. 



wings-n-things 
westheimer/fountainview. 
$1 beers if you order wings

who down?


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey you guys yesterday was a blast! good job going out to majestics and individuals car clubs because they kicked ass at the show!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 23 2007, 11:50 AM~8370459
> *Hey you guys yesterday was a blast! good job going out to majestics and individuals car clubs because they kicked ass at the show!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 23 2007, 11:50 AM~8370459
> *Hey you guys yesterday was a blast! good job going out to majestics and individuals car clubs because they kicked ass at the show!
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 08:51 AM~8370467
> *:uh:
> *


Whats that face for eveybodies cars were amazing!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 23 2007, 11:56 AM~8370495
> *Whats that face for eveybodies cars were amazing!
> *


yeah. i know.. i'm just bored.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 23 2007, 12:01 PM~8370519
> *link?
> *


www.fkUyouPincheOutoftownerfordfocusSSdrivingAzz.htm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 11:03 AM~8370531
> *www.fkUyouPincheOutoftownerfordfocusSSdrivingAzz.htm
> *



hater


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 09:01 AM~8370523
> *yeah. i know.. i'm just bored.
> *


lol, ok!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 23 2007, 09:56 AM~8370495
> *Whats that face for eveybodies cars were amazing!
> *


what would u expect from "lowrider" clubs at a lowrider show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:dunno: hno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

The Houston show was bad ass. Best I've seen in a minute. Yall think there will be a Houston show next year? :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 11:01 AM~8370523
> *yeah. i know.. i'm just bored.
> *


no...no skateboard ramp this yr...home depot wasn't having a sale  :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 23 2007, 10:35 AM~8370751
> *The Houston show was bad ass. Best I've seen in a minute. Yall think there will be a Houston show next year? :dunno:
> *


I heard a quote from Joe Ray that the Houston show isnt going anywhere


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

oh and i almost forgot about my lil bro ragalac thankx homie i gotcho back when its time to do yo lac suckaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 23 2007, 11:35 AM~8370751
> *The Houston show was bad ass. Best I've seen in a minute. Yall think there will be a Houston show next year? :dunno:
> *




they would be stupid not to have a show.....$4 sodas.....no a/c in some parts.....they made a killing!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2007, 08:21 AM~8369526
> *
> 
> 
> ...




slim took these aerial pics huh...... :biggrin: ......no need for a ladder!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 23 2007, 12:41 PM~8370803
> *slim took these aerial pics huh...... :biggrin: ......no need for a ladder!!!
> *


naww suckaaa thats me in the red hat :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 11:46 AM~8370833
> *naww suckaaa thats me in the red hat :uh:
> *


i know fool...you swear anyone could miss you... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

This was me and my homie and the Big M party:









This was me after the party:








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 23 2007, 10:38 AM~8370777
> *I heard a quote from Joe Ray that the Houston show isnt going anywhere
> *


good, :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

noumsayinnn


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2007, 01:33 PM~8371173
> *good,  :biggrin:
> *


You had the 64 out looking good homie. Cool meeting you and some other people..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 23 2007, 11:48 AM~8371279
> *You had the 64 out looking good homie. Cool meeting you and some other people..
> *


appreciate it. but that ragedy mufugga aint where i want it to be, yet :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

SOUTH HOUSTON LOUNGE
602 COLLEGE AVE
( SOUTH HOUSTON @ HWY 3 )
SOUTH HOUSTON, TX
SAT 27 2007
2PM-7PM 
FOR MORE I NFO:
832-434-9218

*ROBERT GOODALL BAND
*B-B-Q PLATES
*AUCTION



BENEFIT FOR KEVIN ALLAN VIDOCK..WE WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU..

ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE FOR ANY CAR CLUBS & BIKE CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......

HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
832-297-2761 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2007, 01:53 PM~8371314
> *appreciate it. but that ragedy mufugga aint where i want it to be, yet  :biggrin:
> *


In time homie and you will have at that point you want it........ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 23 2007, 09:50 AM~8370459
> *Hey you guys yesterday was a blast! good job going out to majestics and individuals car clubs because they kicked ass at the show!
> *


:twak:


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jul 23 2007, 10:38 AM~8370777
> *I heard a quote from Joe Ray that the Houston show isnt going anywhere
> *


I hope he brings Dallas Super Show back :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Jul 23 2007, 02:16 PM~8371478
> *I hope he brings Dallas Super Show back :biggrin:
> *


I don't think that's going to happen homie........ :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sup mcham?


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Jul 23 2007, 12:16 PM~8371478
> *I hope he brings Dallas Super Show back :biggrin:
> *


I'm pretty sure he knows that the Dallas Show was better than Houston shows but, u never know


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: IndividualsCC, str8frmhtown

What's up homie.........


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Big Congrats to all those who showed this weekend. I saw some really nice cars, and a lot of trophies awarded to Houston based cars. That's always a good thing.


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 23 2007, 02:43 PM~8371660
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: IndividualsCC, str8frmhtown
> 
> ...



Whats Crackalaccin homie!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

breakin boyz off


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 02:46 PM~8371689
> *breakin boyz off
> *


Ya'll was showing strong...............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 23 2007, 01:06 PM~8370967
> *This was me after the party:
> 
> 
> ...


*2 PAC*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 23 2007, 01:53 PM~8371316
> *ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE  FOR ANY CAR CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......
> 
> HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
> ...


Can't live in the U.S. without insurance. Stuff just comes up without notice. I'll swing by and drop a donation off.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 01:02 PM~8371845
> *Can't live in the U.S. without insurance.  Stuff just comes up without notice.  I'll swing by and drop a donation off.
> *



THANKX FOR UR HELP ...."HOLY ROLLERZ" WILL BE THERE IN PERSON TO MEET EVERYBODY..... TRULY BLEES
DJLATIN :angel:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 23 2007, 11:53 AM~8371316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EMPIRE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Jul 23 2007, 12:44 PM~8371672
> *Big Congrats to all those who showed this weekend. I saw some really nice cars, and a lot of trophies awarded to Houston based cars. That's always a good thing.
> 
> 
> *


THE FLEETWOOD LOOKIN REAL CLEAN MICK...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2007, 01:30 PM~8372058
> *EMPIRE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...
> *



THANKS, THATS WHUTZ UP..........
HOLY ROLLERZ


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 10:39 AM~8370781
> *oh and i almost forgot about my lil bro ragalac thankx homie i gotcho back when its time to do yo lac suckaaaaaaaaa
> *


    FA SHO U KNOW I GOT U HOMIE NOW PIC UP YO PHONE SO I CAN GO FIX DAT RAGEDY ASS CRV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

alot of fine honeys at show too.. some, not so much. :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 01:47 PM~8372191
> *alot of fine honeys at show too..  some, not so much.  :ugh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 01:47 PM~8372191
> *alot of fine honeys at show too..  some, not so much.  :ugh:
> *


DEM LIL HOOD RATS LA LOCA LA SAD GIRL AND LA CRAZY EYES???? LOL YEA U RIGHT THO :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2007, 01:50 PM~8372206
> *:yes:
> *


WAT IT DO GOOFTROOP CAVI LOOKED GOOD HOMIE I SEE U TOOK YO BIG TROPHIE HOME MARC DID A REAL NICE ON DAT SETUP!!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys, damn, i didn't meet many new people at the show


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 23 2007, 01:57 PM~8372253
> *WAT IT DO GOOFTROOP CAVI LOOKED GOOD HOMIE I SEE U TOOK YO BIG TROPHIE HOME MARC DID A REAL NICE ON DAT SETUP!!!!!!!!
> *


THANX NOE...YEAH MY BOY MARC GOT DOWN...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll try to swing down there.



> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 23 2007, 12:53 PM~8371316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jul 23 2007, 12:35 PM~8370751
> *The Houston show was bad ass. Best I've seen in a minute. Yall think there will be a Houston show next year? :dunno:
> *


Spent hours with Joe Ray and Edgar Hoill. Both of them were stunned to hear that a rumor like that was going around. Both said that there will always be a Houson show.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2007, 03:17 PM~8372810
> *Spent hours with Joe Ray and Edgar Hoill.  Both of them were stunned to hear that a rumor like that was going around.  Both said that there will always be a Houson show.
> *



Yup. We also talked about that at our photo shoot this morning HOUSTON is the central location for the official LRM Tour stop.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Jul 23 2007, 02:45 PM~8371683
> *Whats Crackalaccin homie!
> *


Tired azz hell partyed all weekend....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 02:59 PM~8371821
> *2 PAC
> *


I know that you saved that pic so you can mess with me about it later....... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 23 2007, 03:55 PM~8372244
> *DEM LIL HOOD RATS LA LOCA LA SAD GIRL AND LA CRAZY EYES???? LOL YEA U RIGHT THO :biggrin:
> *


yeah those.. looked good.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

dam how the fuck you guys live out there with that fuck up weathe think i lost like 20 pounds :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

we usually stay indoors during july.. least during the day.

now you understand why people in houston so angry all da time.. least thats my excuse.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Jul 23 2007, 12:16 PM~8371478
> *I hope he brings Dallas Super Show back :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 05:01 PM~8373077
> *dam  how  the  fuck  you guys  live  out  there  with  that  fuck  up weathe  think i  lost like  20 pounds  :biggrin:
> *


TOLD YA GUYS IT WAS HOT UP IN THIS, AND IT WAS NOT EVEN A REALLY HOT DAY EITHER!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 23 2007, 04:33 PM~8373312
> *TOLD YA GUYS IT WAS HOT UP IN THIS, AND IT WAS  NOT EVEN A REALLY HOT DAY EITHER!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 23 2007, 06:33 PM~8373312
> *TOLD YA GUYS IT WAS HOT UP IN THIS, AND IT WAS  NOT EVEN A REALLY HOT DAY EITHER!
> *


true..cloud cover made it easy on em saturday..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 05:50 PM~8373427
> *true..cloud cover made it easy on em saturday..
> *


FO REAL!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DAM NEVER AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jul 23 2007, 03:28 AM~8369059
> *"FOR THE HATERS"
> 
> We aint got no love for those who talk shit about the family, specially here in the internet.....so when we do that ...it's only addressed to those who hate on us....and they know who they are, specially when they see pics like this one.....THEY FEEL THE PAIN....and the lil kids will represent the next generation..THANKS FOR ASKING!
> *



i c


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 04:01 PM~8373077
> *dam  how  the  fuck  you guys  live  out  there  with  that  fuck  up weathe   think i  lost like  20 pounds  :biggrin:
> *



you could have lost another 20lbs if you did more walking than riding on the back of that golf cart :biggrin: try working in this fucking wheather :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone get pics of the skylark?


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

Why no one is posting pics of the show??? :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2007, 01:50 PM~8372206
> *:yes:
> *




















:barf: :barf:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 07:42 PM~8374198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is nasty think i just threw up a lil


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

QUOTE(sixty8imp @ Jul 23 2007, 01:47 PM) 
alot of fine honeys at show too.. some, not so much. 



> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 06:42 PM~8374198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danny's girl


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 08:42 PM~8374198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


danny you didnt tell me you was havin another kid man congrats ***** bustin nuts in la cochina


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 06:42 PM~8374198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and you wonder why they call her cochina huh!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 07:42 PM~8374198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

I got a better pic than that marrana


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 06:57 PM~8374360
> *and you wonder why they call her cochina huh!
> *



IS this her la cochina ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 07:21 PM~8374563
> *IS this her la cochina ?
> *


yes it is..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 07:27 PM~8374637
> *yes it is..
> *


 she's more like a marana.(translation pig)


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

does anyone know if bruce placed?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 22 2007, 07:55 PM~8366724
> *:yessad:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 08:42 PM~8374198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THAT SHIT? SHE GOT MORE GUT THAN THE LATIN' :burn:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 08:45 PM~8374837
> *WTF IS THAT SHIT?  SHE GOT MORE GUT THAN THE LATIN' :burn:
> *


supp fool :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 09:48 PM~8374859
> *supp fool :biggrin:
> *


Not much man, thought you were about to pass out at the hotel that night. LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 08:52 PM~8374906
> *Not much man, thought you were about to pass out at the hotel that night.  LOL
> *


 :biggrin: i was but thanks for taking us to that club dog wish you would have made it we had gang of bishes :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 09:53 PM~8374914
> *:biggrin: i was  but  thanks  for  taking  us  to  that club  dog  wish  you would have  made  it  we  had  gang  of  bishes :biggrin:
> *


No problem man, I wasn't dressed to go out and also was in pain. I'll hit up Califas next year and hang out with you fools.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chevylo97, 713diva, impala 1963, *H town_caddyking*

BRAIN? :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 08:54 PM~8374929
> *No problem man, I wasn't dressed to go out and also was in pain.  I'll hit up Califas next year and hang out with you fools.
> *


 :biggrin:  anytime dogg


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 06:42 PM~8374198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SERIOUSLY I COULD CARE LESS WHAT THE FUCK YALL GOTTA SAY..YALL AINT NUTHIN BUT FUKN HATERZ AND AINT BOUT SHIT YALL DO U AND I'LL DO ME SIMPLE AS THATITS JUST A BAD ANGLE AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 07:53 PM~8374914
> *:biggrin: i was  but  thanks  for  taking  us  to  that club  dog  wish  you would have  made  it  we  had  gang  of  bishes :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 07:31 PM~8374677
> *she's more like a marana.(translation pig)
> *


ha.. oink oink!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 08:56 PM~8374951
> *pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


trust me dogg it did happen ask vgp he got pics :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

'uta madre! pinche angulo? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 06:54 PM~8374329
> *danny you didnt tell me you was havin another kid man congrats ***** bustin nuts in la cochina
> *



fuck you


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 23 2007, 08:56 PM~8374948
> *SERIOUSLY I COULD CARE LESS WHAT THE FUCK YALL GOTTA SAY..YALL AINT NUTHIN BUT FUKN HATERZ AND AINT BOUT SHIT YALL DO U AND I'LL DO ME SIMPLE AS THATITS JUST A BAD ANGLE AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK...
> 
> 
> ...


whos the monster on the lft :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 07:56 PM~8374953
> *ha.. oink oink!!
> *


and fuck you too


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 23 2007, 08:57 PM~8374968
> *fuck you
> *


 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 06:42 PM~8374198
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I SEE U AINT GOT NO ROOM TO TALK AT LEAST I HAD A BABY WHATS UR FUKN EXCUSE?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 23 2007, 09:00 PM~8374995
> *I SEE U AINT GOT NO ROOM TO TALK AT LEAST I HAD A BABY WHATS UR FUKN EXCUSE?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 07:58 PM~8374978
> *whos  the  monster  on the  lft  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN YALL ARE SO HATEFUL..R YALL THAT INSECURE BOUT URSELVES?? GET A LIFE 4 REALZ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 09:58 PM~8374978
> *whos  the  monster  on the  lft  :biggrin:
> *


este vato. LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 23 2007, 09:00 PM~8375005
> *DAMN YALL ARE SO HATEFUL..R YALL THAT INSECURE BOUT URSELVES?? GET A LIFE 4 REALZ
> *


im just sayin girl big ol girl like that wearing shorts that will fit a 5year old :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Don't go out in public like that if you don't want people too comment.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2007, 08:03 PM~8375031
> *Don't go out in public like that if you don't want people too comment.
> *



SEE THE COMMMENTS I DONT CARE BOUT! JUT DONT BE TALKING SHIT ON THE NET SAY IT TO MY FACE NEXT TIME SCARY ASS BITCHES


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 06:01 PM~8373077
> *dam  how  the  fuck  you guys  live  out  there  with  that  fuck  up weathe  think i  lost like  20 pounds  :biggrin:
> *


welcome to humidityville :biggrin: . clean ride smiley, had to see it in person


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 23 2007, 09:00 PM~8375005
> *DAMN YALL ARE SO HATEFUL..R YALL THAT INSECURE BOUT URSELVES?? GET A LIFE 4 REALZ
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: Its not really a problem that you are fat. Its just a problem that you are showing it off!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

i just want to know was that monster prego cause she looks like she was havin twinns and her man looked like pee wee


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 08:02 PM~8375025
> *im just sayin girl  big  ol girl  like  that  wearing  shorts  that will  fit a 5year  old  :biggrin:
> *



OH WELL LET US DRESS HOW WE WANT NO ONE IS TALKING SHIT BOUT YALL I NEVER HATE ON ANYONE BUT YET EVERYONE GOTZ TO BE ALL UP IN MY DAMN BUSINESS IF U DONT LIKE IT JUST TURN UR FUKN CHEEK END OF STORY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 10:04 PM~8375051
> *i just want to know  was  that monster  prego cause  she  looks  like  she was  havin twinns and  her man  looked like pee wee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i'm in pain over here fool. LMFAOX2,000,000,000,000!!!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 08:04 PM~8375043
> *welcome to humidityville :biggrin: . clean ride smiley, had to see it in person
> *


WELL BUILD ME A FUKN BRIDGE AND GET THE FUCK OVER IT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 09:04 PM~8375043
> *welcome to humidityville :biggrin: . clean ride smiley, had to see it in person
> *


thx homie they got me on tv and all it felt good :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 23 2007, 09:56 PM~8374948
> *SERIOUSLY I COULD CARE LESS WHAT THE FUCK YALL GOTTA SAY..YALL AINT NUTHIN BUT FUKN HATERZ AND AINT BOUT SHIT YALL DO U AND I'LL DO ME SIMPLE AS THATITS JUST A BAD ANGLE AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK...
> *


welcome to my world LOL nuthing but bad angles here. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malomonte_@Jul 23 2007, 07:39 PM~8374166
> *Why no one is posting pics of the show??? :dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8374567


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 23 2007, 07:56 PM~8374948
> *SERIOUSLY I COULD CARE LESS WHAT THE FUCK YALL GOTTA SAY..YALL AINT NUTHIN BUT FUKN HATERZ AND AINT BOUT SHIT YALL DO U AND I'LL DO ME SIMPLE AS THATITS JUST A BAD ANGLE AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK...
> 
> 
> ...



then why reply if you dont give a fuck 

every angle is bad, not hating just the truth. If you cant handle the criticism dont put yourself in the line of fire.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 23 2007, 09:05 PM~8375055
> *OH WELL LET US DRESS HOW WE WANT NO ONE IS TALKING SHIT BOUT YALL I NEVER HATE ON ANYONE BUT YET EVERYONE GOTZ TO BE ALL UP IN MY DAMN BUSINESS IF U DONT LIKE IT JUST TURN UR FUKN CHEEK END OF STORY
> *


how can i turn the other cheeks whe n a funny thing is passing rite next to you :biggrin:


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 09:06 PM~8375072
> *welcome to my world LOL nuthing but bad angles here.  :biggrin:
> *


If thats the case, thats all she takes is bad angles!!! :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 23 2007, 08:00 PM~8374995
> *I SEE U AINT GOT NO ROOM TO TALK AT LEAST I HAD A BABY WHATS UR FUKN EXCUSE?
> *



my excuse is that I'm overweight but yet i'm not parading myself in a speedo :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 09:11 PM~8375110
> *my excuse is that I'm overweight but yet i'm not parading myself in a speedo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

but i gotta say ms dani was lookin real good


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 23 2007, 09:13 PM~8375124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that girl was 15 years old :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 09:14 PM~8375136
> *that girl was  15 years  old  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

What was the black band on alot of the Majestics plques for?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:11 PM~8375110
> *my excuse is that I'm overweight but yet i'm not parading myself in a speedo :biggrin:
> *


Gracias a Dios :worship:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 09:14 PM~8375136
> *that girl was  15 years  old  :0
> *



15 and a half. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2007, 09:15 PM~8375151
> *What was the black band on alot of the Majestics plques for?
> *


fallen member


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 23 2007, 09:15 PM~8375155
> *15 and a half.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: looked like more then half to me


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Recently?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 23 2007, 10:11 PM~8375110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 23 2007, 09:15 PM~8375155
> *15 and a half.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


15 and a half will get you 25 and a half :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2007, 09:16 PM~8375166
> *Recently?
> *


2 months big rich from a.z


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 10:14 PM~8375136
> *that girl was  15 years  old  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 23 2007, 09:18 PM~8375180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 09:18 PM~8375177
> *2 months  big rich from a.z
> *


Ok I didn't know that.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:11 PM~8375110
> *my excuse is that I'm overweight but yet i'm not parading myself in a speedo :biggrin:
> *


you and danny :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 23 2007, 10:06 PM~8375072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she ready.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 10:14 PM~8375136
> *that girl was  15 years  old  :0
> *


holy crap! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *rivistyle*, plague, New Orleans Roller, 713diva, impala 1963, chevylo97


el perdido :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:20 PM~8375205
> *x2
> lies..    word on street is you have.
> she ready.
> *


hey man, you like 5'4'' or something, I think I saw your ass there.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 08:16 PM~8375161
> *fallen member
> *



Big Rich right the article in the new issue


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 09:22 PM~8375225
> *Big Rich right the article in the new issue
> *


ya thats him


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

why ya'll so harsh? 


by da way, one on left seems like a sweet girl, and has pretty eyes. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:22 PM~8375222
> *hey man, you like 5'4'' or something, I think I saw your ass there.
> *


5'9" and no you didnt


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 08:54 PM~8374329
> *danny you didnt tell me you was havin another kid man congrats ***** bustin nuts in la cochina
> *


My bad I didnt see you at first, thought you were a support beam. ole tall azz. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 08:15 PM~8375154
> *Gracias a Dios  :worship:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:24 PM~8375245
> *5'9"   and no you didnt
> *


that was you joto, with nick. If you 5'9'' I must be 6'5'' LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

first time anyone has made this man froun........









:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 23 2007, 08:15 PM~8375155
> *15 and a half.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



15 with a tramp stamp? :dunno: (Tattoo)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:25 PM~8375254
> *that was you joto, with nick
> *


nick? nix? the one that ordered at bucket of sprite at da bar nix? :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 09:26 PM~8375276
> *first time anyone has made this man froun........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 08:21 PM~8375211
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: rivistyle, plague, New Orleans Roller, 713diva, impala 1963, chevylo97
> el perdido  :0  :0  :0
> *



i wish that bish would get lost i see him everyday :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:28 PM~8375290
> *i wish that  bish would get lost i see him everyday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:27 PM~8375280
> *nick? nix?  the one that ordered at bucket of sprite at da bar nix?  :roflmao:
> *


buh, dont know bout that one, I guess. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:25 PM~8375254
> *that was you joto, with nick. If you 5'9'' I must be 6'5'' LOL
> *


fool..everybody looks short next to slim,, he stook in back of the club pic, and looked like someone was standing on a car.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 23 2007, 09:18 PM~8375180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak: :thumbsdown: :ugh: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 08:19 PM~8375196
> *you and danny  :roflmao:
> *


 u included china doll :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:24 PM~8375246
> *My bad I didnt see you at first, thought you were a support beam. ole tall azz.  :biggrin:
> *


yea i thought you were a (forein)* exchange lowrider from hong kong.....nice meeting you dog.........ha chi ta chi :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:29 PM~8375303
> *fool..everybody looks short next to slim,,    he stook in back of the club pic, and looked like someone was standing on a car.
> *


I felt like a hobbit, and Im right at 6' :around:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

lies.. word on street is you have. 

sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh

pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:29 PM~8375312
> *u included china doll :biggrin:
> *


bish, I bought a gazelle, my ass would look hella sexy in bike shorts


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

wadup slim...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:32 PM~8375327
> *lies..    word on street is you have.
> 
> sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh
> ...


lol.. i punked HPD.. that was funny


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 08:22 PM~8375222
> *hey man, you like 5'4'' or something, I think I saw your ass there.
> *



just follow the puddles of sweat :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 10:31 PM~8375318
> *yea i thought you were a (forein)* exchange lowrider from hong kong.....nice meeting you dog.........ha chi ta chi :biggrin:
> *


was hopin to see the fire marshall at the show, guess I gotta wait for the picnic


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 09:33 PM~8375338
> *lol..  i punked HPD.. that was funny
> *



what happened?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> SOUNDS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ,ANY PICTURES FROM THE SHOW, AND THE ONE ON THE LEFT AINT BAD SHES THICK IN ALL THE RIGHT PLACES :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:33 PM~8375339
> *just follow the puddles of sweat :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 23 2007, 10:32 PM~8375331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no shyt. was sweating out all that beer from nite b4.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

[THIS IS A GOOD ANGLE :biggrin: 








:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:33 PM~8375344
> *was hopin to see the fire marshall at the show, guess I gotta wait for the picnic
> *


oh you'll see it way before the picnic.....i might not last till the picnic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 10:34 PM~8375352
> *what happened?
> *


went to setup packin 9, and cop couldnt do shyt about it!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 10:32 PM~8375333
> *wadup slim...
> *


what up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:37 PM~8375388
> *went to setup packin 9, and cop couldnt do shyt about it!
> *


ppl were smokin in there and everything


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:37 PM~8375398
> *ppl were smokin in there and everything
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:37 PM~8375388
> *went to setup packin 9, and cop couldnt do shyt about it!
> *


Why take a piece to setup?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 08:36 PM~8375374
> *oh you'll see it way before the picnic.....i might not last till the picnic
> *



picnic? i was informed that Desert Dreams will not have a pinic this year... :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:38 PM~8375405
> *Why take a piece to setup?
> *


cause im about most hated man on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:38 PM~8375405
> *Why take a piece to setup?
> *


Why wouldn't you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:39 PM~8375415
> *cause im about most hated man on LIL  :biggrin:
> *


Candycoated lasers had you worried? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> > SOUNDS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD SHOW ,ANY PICTURES FROM THE SHOW, AND THE ONE ON THE LEFT AINT BAD SHES THICK IN ALL THE RIGHT PLACES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I seen this one chick that was in some skimpy shit with "cottage cheese" hanging out everywhere. she was jiggling around the show makin ppl sea sick. :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 08:37 PM~8375388
> *went to setup packin 9, and cop couldnt do shyt about it!
> *



need to set up to a .40 or .45


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:39 PM~8375421
> *Candycoated lasers had you worried?  LOL  :biggrin:
> *


never worried, always prepared.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 09:37 PM~8375388
> *went to setup packin 9, and cop couldnt do shyt about it!
> *


Every time you deal w/ cops theres always a 9 involved.. who you duckin that you gotta be packin at a setup?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2007, 10:39 PM~8375419
> *Why wouldn't you?
> *


Probably since I don't need a gun.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:39 PM~8375415
> *cause im about most hated man on LIL  :biggrin:
> *


cause you the fool dishing it out


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:38 PM~8375405
> *Why take a piece to setup?
> *


rollerz was waiting on breakfast........pancakes and ham......so he had the heat incase they had beef


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 10:40 PM~8375437
> *rollerz was waiting on breakfast........pancakes and ham......so he had the heat incase they had beef
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:40 PM~8375425
> *need to set up to a .40 or .45
> *


bingo! 1911 colt, gotta 9mm for backup. and a 38 snub for its backup


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 08:40 PM~8375437
> *rollerz was waiting on breakfast........pancakes and ham......so he had the heat incase they had beef
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:40 PM~8375431
> *Probably since I don't need a gun.
> *


You never know when you might need it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2007, 09:42 PM~8375450
> *You never know when you might need it.
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 09:39 PM~8375423
> *I seen this one chick that was in some skimpy shit with "cottage cheese" hanging out everywhere. she was jiggling around the show makin ppl sea sick.  :barf:
> *


ya she sure did have cottage cheese and she aint thick homie she was fat she had more stomach then ass :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 10:40 PM~8375437
> *rollerz was waiting on breakfast........pancakes and ham......so he had the heat incase they had beef
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2007, 10:42 PM~8375450
> *You never know when you might need it.
> *


Live by the gun die by the gun. My days of packing pistols when I was younger was fun, don't need that shit anymore.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:40 PM~8375425
> *need to set up to a .40 or .45
> *


yeah.. been thinking barretta px4 .40sw


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 08:41 PM~8375445
> *bingo! 1911 colt, gotta 9mm for backup. and a 38 snub for its backup
> *



ditto each one with 3 clips ready to go


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

yo slim, since when were you an I?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2007, 08:43 PM~8375473
> *I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



amen


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:43 PM~8375471
> *yeah..  been thinking barretta px4  .40sw
> 
> 
> ...


garbage, 1911a1 colt/browning


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jul 23 2007, 07:58 PM~8374976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true..fat bitches need love too!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 08:43 PM~8375467
> *ya  she  sure  did  have  cottage  cheese and  she aint thick  homie  she was  fat    she  had  more  stomach  then ass  :biggrin:
> *


SHE HAD A BOOTYDOO , STOMACH STICK OUT MORE THAN HER BOOTYDOO LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:43 PM~8375472
> *ditto each one with 3 clips ready to go
> *


and a 12 gauge to blast out the window of a getaway car


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 08:43 PM~8375470
> *Live by the gun die by the gun.  My days of packing pistols when I was younger was fun, don't need that shit anymore.
> *


 too many fool running around wait to take your shit by force plus i'm legal


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 10:45 PM~8375495
> *true..fat bitches need love too!
> *


they just gotta pay


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 23 2007, 09:45 PM~8375497
> *SHE HAD A BOOTYDOO , STOMACH STICK OUT MORE THAN HER BOOTYDOO LOL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 23 2007, 09:28 PM~8375291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF...Id that dude taking a pic of my butt??? :0 :0


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2007, 09:43 PM~8375473
> *I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


tru tru...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 10:47 PM~8375515
> *WTF...Id that dude taking a pic of my butt???  :0  :0
> *


I think some one took a pic of my ass :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> x2
> thats a huge bitch
> no... il pass.. wouldnt want your gut to make my dick go limp!
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:46 PM~8375506
> *too many fool running around wait to take your shit by force  plus i'm legal
> *


I know you are over 18 sweety


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 09:47 PM~8375515
> *WTF...Id that dude taking a pic of my butt???  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 08:46 PM~8375507
> *they just gotta pay
> *


double pay.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 10:47 PM~8375515
> *WTF...Id that dude taking a pic of my butt???  :0  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 08:45 PM~8375501
> *and a 12 gauge to blast out the window of a getaway car
> *


x2 plus ak-47 with 2-40 and 3-30 round clips and a 30-06.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 09:13 PM~8375125
> *but  i gotta say  ms  dani  was  lookin  real  good
> *


Thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:47 PM~8375525
> *I think some one took a pic of my ass  :angry:
> *


but you were prolly shakin it. what'd u expect


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:49 PM~8375541
> *x2 plus ak-47 with 2-40 and 3-30 round clips and a 30-06.
> *


hold up now "gangsta" no need to start desert storm 2 LOL


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I almost got a pic of dani falling down the stairs but she caught her balance just in time. I told she was lucky because that pic would have been all over the internet.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 09:47 PM~8375525
> *I think some one took a pic of my ass  :angry:
> *


in the biker shorts, speedo's?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:49 PM~8375547
> *but you were prolly shakin it.  what'd u expect
> *


your right, I did it to myself, now I feel dirty LOL


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 09:48 PM~8375536
> *:yes:
> *


I guess it could have been worse...one time at that show in Odessa some little 4 year old took a picture of my butt when I was bending over getting a marker...I turned around like WTF are people teaching little kids these days!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 10:50 PM~8375566
> *in the biker shorts, speedo's?
> *


worse..thong


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 10:51 PM~8375573
> *I guess it could have been worse...one time at that show in Odessa some little 4 year old took a picture of my butt when I was bending over getting a marker...I turned around like WTF are people teaching little kids these days!
> *


so someone taking a pic of your ass bothers you?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 10:50 PM~8375566
> *in the biker shorts, speedo's?
> *


dental floss :biggrin: damn, I just made myself sick. LOL


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 23 2007, 09:50 PM~8375557
> *I almost got a pic of dani falling down the stairs but she caught her balance just in time. I told she was lucky because that pic would have been all over the internet.
> *


LMAO!!! Yes... it's true... I'm not even gonna lie... lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 10:51 PM~8375573
> *I guess it could have been worse...one time at that show in Odessa some little 4 year old took a picture of my butt when I was bending over getting a marker...I turned around like WTF are people teaching little kids these days!
> *


sounds like me as a youngsta


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks dave for hookin my out of shape ass with all the gatorade and sodas :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 10:51 PM~8375573
> *I guess it could have been worse...one time at that show in Odessa some little 4 year old took a picture of my butt when I was bending over getting a marker...I turned around like WTF are people teaching little kids these days!
> *


danny jr?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 09:51 PM~8375573
> *I guess it could have been worse...one time at that show in Odessa some little 4 year old took a picture of my butt when I was bending over getting a marker...I turned around like WTF are people teaching little kids these days!
> *


If my lil kid did that, i would buy them a happy meal.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:51 PM~8375589
> *so someone taking a pic of your ass bothers you?
> *


Something about a 4 year old kid taking pics of it dosn't bother me....it just weirds me out....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 10:53 PM~8375604
> *If my lil kid did that, i would buy them a happy meal.
> *


x2 and ask him to develop doubles when he drops off the film :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 10:53 PM~8375611
> *Something about a 4 year old kid taking pics of it dosn't bother me....it just weirds me out....
> *


kids watching a booty contest weirds me out


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2007, 08:53 PM~8375602
> *thanks dave for hookin my out of shape ass with all the gatorade and sodas  :biggrin:
> *



u welcome


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now that i think about it..a 4 yr old taking booty pics is perfect, right at eye level! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:55 PM~8375636
> *now that i think about it..a 4 yr old taking booty pics is perfect, right at eye level!   :thumbsup:
> *


 unless it's slim's kid, then he's 6'0" at 4 yrs old


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 09:55 PM~8375636
> *now that i think about it..a 4 yr old taking booty pics is perfect, right at eye level!  :thumbsup:
> *


True... My uncle used to tell my little cousin John(before he grew) that he was perfect height...every time he hugged girls his face was in there boobs!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:54 PM~8375619
> *kids watching a booty contest weirds me out
> *


ha..reminds me of a booty contest at car show once, dude had a kid on his shoulders, holding another kid by the hand and wife on other hand and yelling at them to hurry as he was running towards stage to check out da booty.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:56 PM~8375642
> *  unless it's slim's kid, then he's 6'0" at 4 yrs old
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 10:55 PM~8375636
> *now that i think about it..a 4 yr old taking booty pics is perfect, right at eye level!  :thumbsup:
> *


and they call me "cochino"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 10:56 PM~8375646
> *True... My uncle used to tell my little cousin John(before he grew) that he was perfect height...every time he hugged girls his face was in there boobs!
> *


4 yr olds and midgets are lucky :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:56 PM~8375642
> *  unless it's slim's kid, then he's 6'0" at 4 yrs old
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:57 PM~8375659
> *and they call me "cochino"
> *


'uto make sure to cover that scar :burn:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 09:55 PM~8375636
> *now that i think about it..a 4 yr old taking booty pics is perfect, right at eye level!  :thumbsup:
> *


Man i couldnt remember a time i didnt like chicks.. especially booty.. you know me bein a brotha from the south.. i'm a bootyologist..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 10:56 PM~8375646
> *True... My uncle used to tell my little cousin John(before he grew) that he was perfect height...every time he hugged girls his face was in there boobs!
> *


thats one way to make sure your son dont turn gay


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2007, 10:26 PM~8375276
> *first time anyone has made this man froun........
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 10:00 PM~8375689
> *thats one way to make sure your son dont turn gay
> *


Well....my little cuz definitely ain't gay now...he's a ladies man...everytime I talk to him he's got a new girlfriend


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2007, 10:01 PM~8375702
> *HOLY SHIT!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 09:56 PM~8375646
> *True... My uncle used to tell my little cousin John(before he grew) that he was perfect height...every time he hugged girls his face was in there boobs!
> *


I remember being that height... Yeaaaaaahhhh....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 23 2007, 11:02 PM~8375707
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:02 PM~8375712
> *x2
> *


wakka wakkaa.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Whats up Dani? Me and the family were talking and all 7 of us agreed you were the most classy model at the show!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 23 2007, 10:06 PM~8375748
> *Whats up Dani? Me and the family were talking and all 7 of us agreed you were the most classy model at the show!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks 
Yeah...i guess that's what happens when you have two big sisters dressing you...lol


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm waiting to be simpsonized...LMAO...i'm bored

http://www.simpsonizeme.com/index.php#


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

I THINK LATIN KUSTOMS REPED HARD AT THE CAR SHOW ALL 1.1 CHAPTERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 23 2007, 11:15 PM~8375814
> *I THINK LATIN KUSTOMS REPED HARD AT THE CAR SHOW ALL 1.1 CHAPTERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

big props to Latin Kustoms, Majestics, Big I. and RO for strong showing in Houston


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 10:13 PM~8375794
> *I'm waiting to be simpsonized...LMAO...i'm bored
> 
> http://www.simpsonizeme.com/index.php#
> *


damn.. how long does this thing take?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: rug442, chevylo97, RAGALAC, ghost1, *IndividualsCC*


mick when yall going to let trucks join..........j/k


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: rug442, New Orleans Roller, chevylo97, RAGALAC, ghost1, IndividualsCC

what up mick, clean fleet


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 09:22 PM~8375890
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: rug442, New Orleans Roller, chevylo97, RAGALAC, ghost1, IndividualsCC
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 10:21 PM~8375873
> *damn..  how long does this thing take?
> *


I don't know but i uploaded a pic 5 minutes before I posted that...and it's still uploading.... wtf!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 09:24 PM~8375919
> *I don't know but i uploaded a pic 5 minutes before I posted that...and it's still uploading.... wtf!
> *



that must be a big pic


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

JUST GOT BACK FROM HOUSTON...8 HOURS IS A LONG FUCKIN DRIVE EACH WAY............


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andre$$_@Jul 23 2007, 10:27 PM~8375941
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM HOUSTON...8 HOURS IS A LONG FUCKIN DRIVE EACH WAY............
> *


where u 4om?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 10:26 PM~8375936
> *that must be a big pic
> *


It's not... F--- this I give up!!!! :angry: 
Damn that movie!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

werd, i closed it already maself.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the props fellas!!! I have to give special thanks to my homies Oscar, Jon, Frankie, David and them boys at LastMinuteCustoms BruceBruce n Tim!!! If it wasnt for you guys It would have never happened    :biggrin:


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 23 2007, 09:28 PM~8375962
> *where u 4om?
> *


FROM L.A. --STUCK IN LAWTON,OK TIL THA WIFEY'S MILITARY CONTRACT IS UP..TOOK THE 8 HOUR DRIVE FOR THE LOWRIDER SHOW...RED DICKIES,WIFE BEATERS...AND JORDANS.....STILL LAUGHIN AT THE CATS WITH THE GRILLS AND OVERSIZED T-SHIRTS....LMAO...THE MODELS SUCKED THIS YEAR.....MOST OF THEM NEEDED A NEW GYM MEMBERSHIP....DJ UNK WAS WACK....BUT IT'S COOL WALLY DOG WAS IN THE HOUSE....REPPIN..COMPTON.....YADAYADA...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> SERIOUSLY I COULD CARE LESS WHAT THE FUCK YALL GOTTA SAY..YALL AINT NUTHIN BUT FUKN HATERZ AND AINT BOUT SHIT YALL DO U AND I'LL DO ME SIMPLE AS THATITS JUST A BAD ANGLE AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK...


camera add 20lbs too?? :dunno: :dunno: 


> my excuse is that I'm overweight but yet i'm not parading myself in a speedo :biggrin:


MY EYES THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


> TRANNY MODEL>??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 11:21 PM~8375881
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: rug442, chevylo97, RAGALAC, ghost1, IndividualsCC
> mick when yall going to trucks join..........j/k
> *


What up Dave! :biggrin:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 23 2007, 11:22 PM~8375890
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: rug442, New Orleans Roller, chevylo97, RAGALAC, ghost1, IndividualsCC
> 
> ...


Thx homie, lil something for the street till I get me a rag. You can have that lac, keys at the crib along with the title. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 23 2007, 10:47 PM~8376186
> *camera add 20lbs too?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> MY EYES THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SHE LOOKED LIKE MAC 2NITE :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 10:50 PM~8376212
> *SHE  LOOKED  LIKE  MAC 2NITE :biggrin:
> *



CLEAN ASS LAC HOMIE  :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jul 23 2007, 09:01 PM~8375702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and 68imp for talkin shiit to you everyday.. did it motivate u


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 10:21 PM~8376473
> *i just realized that.. damn im late
> and 68imp for talkin shiit to you everyday.. did it motivate u
> *


parkin lot hustler.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2007, 10:22 PM~8376483
> *parkin lot hustler.
> *


made 550 bucks richer...
or should i say 550 closer to my 4 pump set-up... :0 

u deciede


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic i wish u had finish your bike for the show it was a good show
congrats to all the winers


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

MY HOUSTON SHOW PICS:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352344


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2007, 11:32 PM~8376009
> *Thanks for all the props fellas!!!  I have to give special thanks  to my homies Oscar, Jon, Frankie, David and them boys at LastMinuteCustoms BruceBruce n Tim!!! If it wasnt for you guys It would have never happened       :biggrin:
> *


ahem.. think u left someone out. 


seriously.. clean azz setup pootoe..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 02:47 PM~8372191
> *alot of fine honeys at show too..  some, not so much.  :ugh:
> *



pics?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

justdeez, lonestar, and liv4liftedlacs......cool to meet you all finally!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 11:50 PM~8376212
> *SHE  LOOKED  LIKE  MAC 2NITE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

he outdid himself with this modification.....just bad ass!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 08:04 AM~8377688
> *he outdid himself with this modification.....just bad ass!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x2 very tight modification. Wish I would have made the show, maybe next year.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 06:04 AM~8377688
> *he outdid himself with this modification.....just bad ass!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



done by KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS 210 440 5463


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 23 2007, 08:07 PM~8375075
> *then why reply if you dont give a fuck
> 
> every angle is bad, not hating just the truth. If you cant handle the criticism dont put yourself in the line of fire.
> *


AND THATS UR OPNION AN DU CAN KISS MY FAT ASS NEXT TIME


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 24 2007, 08:45 AM~8377829
> *AND THATS UR OPNION AN DU CAN KISS MY FAT ASS NEXT TIME
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2007, 07:15 AM~8377721
> *done by KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS 210 440 5463
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 09:00 AM~8377887
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2007, 06:57 AM~8377672
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 24 2007, 07:45 AM~8377829
> *AND THATS UR OPNION AN DU CAN KISS MY FAT ASS NEXT TIME
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HERE GO SOME OF MY P"I"X. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Que Paso?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HERE GO SOME MORE P"I"X :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 09:51 AM~8378104
> *HERE GO SOME OF MY P"I"X. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


car came out good nix


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 24 2007, 09:00 AM~8378143
> *car came out good nix
> *


THANX BRO :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

bruce's 61 made me sick to my stomach, I almost hurled, that fucker was nice.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 07:55 AM~8377669
> *justdeez, lonestar, and liv4liftedlacs......cool to meet you all finally!!!!
> *


I NEED MO TACOS FOOL!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 23 2007, 08:52 PM~8375594
> *sounds like me as a youngsta
> *


Please, you're still doing it.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 23 2007, 09:58 PM~8374978
> *whos  the  monster  on the  lft  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 24 2007, 10:26 AM~8378290
> *Please, you're still doing it.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

box looks real tight homie :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Whats up Danny???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 24 2007, 09:29 AM~8378302
> *box looks real tight homie  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 09:39 AM~8378362
> *THANX HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


U gonna post pics up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 24 2007, 10:30 AM~8378305
> *Whats up Danny???
> *


called in sick.. and thinkin hot wings later. sup wif you? pics of medusa? i never did get over to see your car..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 10:39 AM~8378362
> *THANX HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. looked good nicholas


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey just let yall know that we will be having a video come out from the car show. Get your order in $10.00 a dvd. It has the car hop, cars, bikes. Hit me up if you need more info. STRICTLY EXCLUSIVE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 24 2007, 09:45 AM~8378392
> *U gonna post pics up?
> *


ALREADY DID HOM"I"E :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 24 2007, 09:25 AM~8378281
> *I NEED MO TACOS FOOL!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 23 2007, 11:47 PM~8376186
> *NO LENS THAT WIDE HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


you were there too? you bring your car?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: THA CHRONIK, Tha Barber, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, ghost1, JUSTDEEZ

Imma be there SUN! better be ready! hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 24 2007, 10:04 AM~8378520
> *you were there too? you bring your car?
> *



yup.....and my 3 bad ass kids.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 23 2007, 10:51 PM~8376634
> *was up sic i wish u had finish your bike for the show it was a good show
> congrats to all the winers
> *


sup foo...
mee too, but some other things came up.. magnificos it will be out.. harder than ever!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 24 2007, 10:55 AM~8378459
> *Hey just let yall know that we will be having a video come out from the car show. Get your order in $10.00 a dvd. It has the car hop, cars, bikes. Hit me up if you need more info. STRICTLY EXCLUSIVE
> *


I'll get a bootleg from DeathDealer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 11:36 AM~8378739
> *yup.....and my 3 bad ass kids.... :biggrin:
> *


este buey 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352239

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MET LOTS OF FOOLS OUT THERE ALL COOL ASS PEOPLE MET DJ LATIN DEATH DEALER VGP DEVIL DOG AND IF IM FORGETTIN ANY ONE ELSE SORRY THE HEAT FUCKED ME UP :biggrin: OH AND SLIM AND NIX CUSTOMS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 24 2007, 11:49 AM~8378829
> *MET LOTS OF FOOLS  OUT THERE  ALL COOL ASS  PEOPLE  MET  DJ LATIN  DEATH DEALER  VGP  DEVIL DOG  AND  IF  I FORGETTIN ANY ONE ELSE  SORRY  THE  HEAT FUCKED  ME  UP  :biggrin: OH AND  SLIM AND  NIX  CUSTOMS
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

------------------------------------7:45----------------------------------


















-------------------------------------8:07-----------------------------------
















***** CAME OUT ALL HAPPY


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 24 2007, 10:49 AM~8378829
> *MET LOTS OF FOOLS  OUT THERE  ALL COOL ASS  PEOPLE  MET  DJ LATIN  DEATH DEALER  VGP  DEVIL DOG  AND  IF  IM  FORGETTIN ANY ONE ELSE  SORRY  THE  HEAT FUCKED  ME  UP  :biggrin: OH AND  SLIM AND  NIX  CUSTOMS
> *






WASSUP BRO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 10:52 AM~8378856
> *WASSUP BRO
> *


:biggrin:  SUPP HOMIE YOU FIND OUT WHAT HAPPEN HE CALLED ME BACK FOR THE HOPE SAYIN HIS CAR BROKE DOWN SO WE TOLD HIM WE WILL COME HELP YOU FIX IT HE HUNG UP ON ME :biggrin: THEN I CALLED SHORTY`S HE SAID NO TOO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 10:50 AM~8378842
> *------------------------------------7:45----------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 24 2007, 10:54 AM~8378869
> *:biggrin:   SUPP  HOMIE  YOU FIND  OUT WHAT  HAPPEN  HE CALLED ME  ACK FOR THE  HOPE SAYIN  HIS CAR BROKE  DOWN AO WE  TOLD  HIM WE WILL COME HELP  YOU FIX  IT  HE  HUNG  UP  ON ME  :biggrin: THEN  I CALLED  SHORTY`S  HE  SAID  NO TOO
> *


THE "I" WASN'T READY WITH A HOPPER THIS YEAR BUT I TRIED TO PUT YALL DOWN WITH SOME MORE HOUSTON HOPPERS BUT SORRY THAT DIDNT WORK OUT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 24 2007, 11:54 AM~8378869
> *:biggrin:   SUPP  HOMIE  YOU FIND  OUT WHAT  HAPPEN  HE CALLED ME  BACK FOR THE  HOPE SAYIN  HIS CAR BROKE  DOWN SO WE  TOLD  HIM WE WILL COME HELP  YOU FIX  IT  HE  HUNG  UP  ON ME  :biggrin: THEN  I CALLED  SHORTY`S  HE  SAID  NO TOO
> *


Should have went to Macgregor park, Boiler was there waiting for some action against his hopper.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 10:56 AM~8378888
> *THE "I" WASN'T READY WITH A HOPPER THIS YEAR BUT I TRIED TO PUT YALL DOWN WITH SOME MORE HOUSTON HOPPERS BUT SORRY THAT DIDNT WORK OUT.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2007, 10:59 AM~8378902
> *Should have went to Macgregor park, Boiler was there waiting for some action against his hopper.
> *


THATS THE GUY IM TALKIN BOUT HE HUNG UP ON ME :biggrin:I TOLD HIM IM GONNA PUT THAT SHIT ON LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 24 2007, 11:00 AM~8378912
> *THATS THE  GUY IM TALKIN BOUT  HE  HUNG  UP  ON ME  :biggrin:
> *


DID EVERYBODY MAKE IT HOME OK???


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 11:04 AM~8378935
> *DID EVERYBODY MAKE IT HOME OK???
> *


YES SIR BUT OUR CARS ARE NOT HERE YET :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 24 2007, 12:00 PM~8378912
> *THATS THE  GUY IM TALKIN BOUT  HE  HUNG  UP  ON ME  :biggrin:
> *


No shit? He probably thought you were a bill collector. LOL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2007, 11:06 AM~8378966
> *No shit?  He probably thought you were a bill collector.  LOL
> *


VGP GOT EVERYTHING ON VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 24 2007, 12:07 PM~8378971
> *VGP GOT EVERYTHING  ON VIDEO  :biggrin:
> *


I'll wait for the bootleg :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 24 2007, 11:06 AM~8378957
> *YES  SIR  BUT OUR CARS  ARE  NOT HERE  YET  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE THEY AT???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

any 1 have any more pics of my homie slicks glasshouse


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 11:09 AM~8378997
> *WHERE THEY AT???
> *


STILL COMIN


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 24 2007, 11:14 AM~8379035
> *STILL COMIN
> *


DAMN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 11:16 AM~8379052
> *DAMN
> *


YOU FUCKERS LIVE TO FAR :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nicholas aka dickeless....youre a *** :uh:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

sup nix u got the 2 door lookn good :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do i gotta tell the whole internet how my big homie JP owned your ass using big danny overhead intercom on the car outside of emilianos??????


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:19 AM~8379084
> *nicholas aka dickeless....youre a ***  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 10:21 AM~8379104
> *do i gotta tell the whole internet how my big homie JP owned your ass using big danny overhead intercom on the car outside of emilianos??????
> *


yes you do


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:21 AM~8379104
> *do i gotta tell the whole internet how my big homie JP owned your ass using big danny overhead intercom on the car outside of emilianos??????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 pics or it didn't happen :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 10:23 AM~8379122
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  pics or it didn't happen  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i was too busy laughing my fuckin ass off in the back seat of big pimps ride. i laughed so much i lost my voice. it was instant classic. he can never live that one down!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:25 AM~8379148
> *i was too busy laughing my fuckin ass off in the back seat of big pimps ride. i laughed so much i lost my voice. it was instant classic. he can never live that one down!!!!!
> *



man....you gotta tell it....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up Htown....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 10:26 AM~8379150
> *man....you gotta tell it....
> *


yes he does...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jul 24 2007, 11:49 AM~8378829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"nicholas, leave the girls alone and get in the car, past ur curfew" or something like that.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you fuckers crack me up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. nix even had a dude (kinda queer that wears those skin tight ribbed shirts) try to holla @ him.. he must been putting out that vibe. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so it went like this. me and couple homie went to emilianos for some beers and mr fly guy dickeless decides he wants to parkin lot mack to some overweight floozies. and me and big pimp and juan are riding around the parking lot and juan gets on the overhead intercom speaker and its loud as fuck like the police use and starts clownin on nick saying to get in the car its past his bedtime and we need to take him home to his moms house where he lives and the girls started clowning him and called him a baller on a budget so nick put his head down put his hands in the pockets and walked to the car got in the back seat and let big pimp take him home because he didnt have enuff money for gas to go out that night, the chrome undercarriage broke him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 24 2007, 09:28 AM~8379168
> *wut up Htown....
> *



WHAT UP GOOFY???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 10:37 AM~8379229
> *so it went like this. me and couple homie went to emilianos for some beers and mr fly guy dickeless decides he wants to parkin lot mack to some overweight floozies.  and me and big pimp and juan are riding around the parking lot and juan gets on the overhead intercom speaker and its loud as fuck like the police use and starts clownin on nick saying to get in the car its past his bedtime and we need to take him home to his moms house where he lives and the girls started clowning him and called him a baller on a budget  so nick put his head down put his hands in the pockets and walked to the car got in the back seat and let big pimp take him home because he didnt have enuff money for gas to go out that night, the chrome undercarriage broke him.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 12:37 PM~8379229
> *so it went like this. me and couple homie went to emilianos for some beers and mr fly guy dickeless decides he wants to parkin lot mack to some overweight floozies.  and me and big pimp and juan are riding around the parking lot and juan gets on the overhead intercom speaker and its loud as fuck like the police use and starts clownin on nick saying to get in the car its past his bedtime and we need to take him home to his moms house where he lives and the girls started clowning him and called him a baller on a budget  so nick put his head down put his hands in the pockets and walked to the car got in the back seat and let big pimp take him home because he didnt have enuff money for gas to go out that night, the chrome undercarriage broke him.
> *


i told that bitch i like a girl with meat on her..and even gave her my #.. told her to hit me up, and i'd take her out for a torta.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 24 2007, 10:38 AM~8379235
> *WHAT UP GOOFY???
> *


wut up sweety..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:37 AM~8379229
> *so it went like this. me and couple homie went to emilianos for some beers and mr fly guy dickeless decides he wants to parkin lot mack to some overweight floozies.  and me and big pimp and juan are riding around the parking lot and juan gets on the overhead intercom speaker and its loud as fuck like the police use and starts clownin on nick saying to get in the car its past his bedtime and we need to take him home to his moms house where he lives and the girls started clowning him and called him a baller on a budget  so nick put his head down put his hands in the pockets and walked to the car got in the back seat and let big pimp take him home because he didnt have enuff money for gas to go out that night, the chrome undercarriage broke him.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 24 2007, 09:40 AM~8379247
> *wut up sweety..
> *



STILL TRYING TO RELAX FROM THE SHOW.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 24 2007, 10:41 AM~8379254
> *STILL TRYING TO RELAX FROM THE SHOW.
> *


yep..jus went to work today......been off since thursday...still tired


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

***** dont even try to deny that shit either. i couldnt stop laughing i havent laughed that hard since u told me u wanted to join individuals with the 22s on the caprice!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 24 2007, 09:42 AM~8379260
> *yep..jus went to work today......been off since thursday...still tired
> *



IT WAS THAT DARN SET UP THAT KICKED MY A$$, THE HEAT WAS CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 12:42 PM~8379261
> ****** dont even try to deny that shit either.  i couldnt stop laughing i havent laughed that hard since u told me u wanted to join individuals with the 22s on the caprice!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:42 AM~8379261
> ****** dont even try to deny that shit either.  i couldnt stop laughing i havent laughed that hard since u told me u wanted to join individuals with the 22s on the caprice!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all coming back to me now.. 

me: look, if you aint down to go get a torta.. you can let go of my door now.
floozie: nix.. your friend is rude
me: aint like he gonna do shit but say :dunno: nix's my b1tch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp told her say girl give me your number before i dont want it anymore lolol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:37 AM~8379229
> *so it went like this. me and couple homie went to emilianos for some beers and mr fly guy dickeless decides he wants to parkin lot mack to some overweight floozies.  and me and big pimp and juan are riding around the parking lot and juan gets on the overhead intercom speaker and its loud as fuck like the police use and starts clownin on nick saying to get in the car its past his bedtime and we need to take him home to his moms house where he lives and the girls started clowning him and called him a baller on a budget  so nick put his head down put his hands in the pockets and walked to the car got in the back seat and let big pimp take him home because he didnt have enuff money for gas to go out that night, the chrome undercarriage broke him.
> *


THIS ***** HERE. I DROVE MY OWN RIDE UP THERE , YOU KNOW THE AVALENCHE ON 24'S. SECOND OF ALL THEM CHICKS WEREN'T CLOWNIN ON ME THEY WHERE CLOWNIN ON YALL RENT A COP LOOKIN MUTHA FUCKAS IN THAT CAPALA. IF YOU DIDN'T HAVE YOUR FACE IN JUANS LAP YOU WOULDA SEES WHAT WAS REALY GOIN ON JOTOLEEEEEEEEEN.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 12:48 PM~8379307
> *big pimp told her say girl "give me your number before i dont want it anymore" lolol
> *


that was different female. but yeah. then i said "better hurry.. i'm fixin to leave"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 10:48 AM~8379307
> *big pimp told her say girl give me your number before i dont want it anymore lolol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 10:48 AM~8379313
> *THIS ***** HERE. I DROVE MY OWN RIDE UP THERE , YOU KNOW THE AVALENCHE ON 24'S. SECOND OF ALL THEM CHICKS WEREN'T CLOWNIN ON ME THEY WHERE CLOWNIN ON YALL RENT A COP LOOKIN MUTHA FUCKAS IN THAT CAPALA. IF YOU DIDN'T HAVE YOUR FACE IN JUANS LAP YOU WOULDA SEES WHAT WAS REALY GOIN ON JOTOLEEEEEEEEEN.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 10:49 AM~8379316
> *that was different female.  but yeah.  then i said "better hurry.. i'm fixin to leave"*


 :biggrin: silly ass fool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 12:48 PM~8379313
> *THIS ***** HERE. I DROVE MY OWN RIDE UP THERE , YOU KNOW THE AVALENCHE ON 24'S. SECOND OF ALL THEM CHICKS WEREN'T CLOWNIN ON ME THEY WHERE CLOWNIN ON YALL RENT A COP LOOKIN MUTHA FUCKAS IN THAT CAPALA. IF YOU DIDN'T HAVE YOUR FACE IN JUANS LAP YOU WOULDA SEES WHAT WAS REALY GOIN ON JOTOLEEEEEEEEEN.
> *


yeah.. really takes a lanche on 24's to score a hood rat at jack in da box. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"hey girl dont trip, you talkin to a big player"


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:42 AM~8379261
> ****** dont even try to deny that shit either.  i couldnt stop laughing i havent laughed that hard since u told me u wanted to join individuals with the 22s on the caprice!!!!!!
> *


BITCH THOSE WERE THE ONLY WHEELS I HAD TO PUT ON MY CAR WHEN I SOLD MY SPOKES. BESIDES DID YOU PLACE AT THE SHOW WITH THAT "CAR YOU BOUGHT" :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 12:51 PM~8379340
> *"hey girl dont trip, you talkin to a big player"
> *


hmmm, phrase sounds familiar. 



> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 12:51 PM~8379343
> *BITCH THOSE WERE THE ONLY WHEELS I HAD TO PUT ON MY CAR WHEN I SOLD MY SPOKES. BESIDES DID YOU PLACE AT THE SHOW WITH THAT "CAR YOU BOUGHT" :0
> *


:0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:48 AM~8379307
> *big pimp told her say girl give me your number before i dont want it anymore lolol
> *


THATS THE ONLY TRUTH I'VE HEARD OUT OF YOUR MOUTH ALL DAY :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. yall ****** are funny. i knew i should of stayed late to emilianos..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2007, 12:53 PM~8379368
> *mayne.. yall ****** are funny. i knew i should of stayed late to emilianos..
> *


u left before da booze kicked in


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 11:51 AM~8379343
> *BITCH THOSE WERE THE ONLY WHEELS I HAD TO PUT ON MY CAR WHEN I SOLD MY SPOKES. BESIDES DID YOU PLACE AT THE SHOW WITH THAT "CAR YOU BOUGHT" :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 11:50 AM~8379336
> *yeah..  really takes a lanche on 24's to score a hood rat at jack in da box.  :uh:
> *


YALL ****** COULDN'T SO SOMEONE HAD TO.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 12:54 PM~8379377
> *YALL ****** COULDN'T SO SOMEONE HAD TO.
> *


ha.. i even dropped JP's credit card when i was handing it to her.. he had to get out and go pick it up.. then she was handing it back and said "dont drop it this time".. 'im like "oh bitch, u got jokes"


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHERE YOU AT LONER. :dunno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 10:51 AM~8379343
> *BITCH THOSE WERE THE ONLY WHEELS I HAD TO PUT ON MY CAR WHEN I SOLD MY SPOKES. BESIDES DID YOU PLACE AT THE SHOW WITH THAT "CAR YOU BOUGHT" :0
> *


yea i bought it punetone my money my car. now sit back and take notes on how to build a "real" car  





:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2007, 10:53 AM~8379368
> *mayne.. yall ****** are funny. i knew i should of stayed late to emilianos..
> *


yes it was funny as fuck i still laugh at it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

don't ya'll ****** work?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 10:01 AM~8379436
> *don't ya'll ****** work?
> *


OK MR ONLINE 24/7 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

slackers...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 24 2007, 01:02 PM~8379441
> *OK MR ONLINE 24/7 :biggrin:
> *


me? no!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 10:03 AM~8379455
> *me? no!
> *



YOU ALWAYS ON LAYITLOW!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

me walkin out of club after everybody else.. 

nix: hey fool.. you missed it.. and bitch was gettin beat down
me: hey, sometimes a bitch gotta get beat! 
some drunk azz i dont know: real talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 24 2007, 01:04 PM~8379460
> *YOU ALWAYS ON LAYITLOW!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


no.. matter of fact, i'm fixin to sign off in a few minutes.. one of nix's fat floozies meeting me at wings-n-more for lunch!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 12:06 PM~8379494
> *no..  matter of fact, i'm fixin to sign off in a few minutes..  one of nix's fat floozies meeting me at wings-n-more for lunch!
> *


A BITCH ON THA REAL STOP CALLING KENNY A FLOOZIE. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 01:09 PM~8379522
> *A BITCH ON THA REAL STOP CALLING KENNY A FLOOZIE.  :angry:
> *


my bad. sorry


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 12:06 PM~8379494
> *no..  matter of fact, i'm fixin to sign off in a few minutes..  one of nix's fat floozies meeting me at wings-n-more for lunch!
> *



fat girls in baby clothes :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: ...lonjas hangin out :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 01:14 PM~8379560
> *fat girls in baby clothes  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  ...lonjas hangin out  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


i'm all for it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 01:14 PM~8379560
> *fat girls in baby clothes  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  ...lonjas hangin out  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


mucho manteca por dos huevos :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight suckaz, i'm out.. finna go grub with nix's floozie.. 


deuce


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2007, 12:17 PM~8379591
> *mucho manteca por dos huevos  :thumbsdown:
> *


high cholesterol? :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 12:15 PM~8379570
> *i'm all for it!
> *



haha...crazy fkr.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 01:36 PM~8379740
> *high cholesterol? :dunno:
> *


no, no me gusta la manteca.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go houston. selling the setup. 4 pumps. chrome, hardlines chrome dumps. trying to get 200$ for each pump assembly. buy all 4, or by 2 and find someone to buy the other 2. also might let the system go too. jl 1000 watt, another jl amp for the highs...4 capacitors, and a 13 inch jl W7 that knocks the trunk like it no ones business.good wiring and fuse holder. this is a nice system and hits real hard. all must go.



































also 2 tvs with 6 disc dvd.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not bad


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh yea, superfly hydraulics is no longer in business from what ive heard. it was a shop in the midwest. i like hte look of the oval tanks and backing plates, the logo can be machined off and replated. and would look nice if u dont like the name superfly


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 12:58 PM~8379906
> *oh yea, superfly hydraulics is no longer in business from what ive heard. it was a shop in the midwest. i like hte look of the oval tanks and backing plates, the logo can be machined off and replated. and would look nice if u dont like the name superfly
> *



supa dupa fly.....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 24 2007, 10:12 AM~8379022
> *any 1 have any more pics of my homie slicks glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...




WONT BE HIS FOR LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 12:53 PM~8379868
> *here u go houston. selling the setup. 4 pumps. chrome, hardlines chrome dumps.  trying to get 200$ for each pump assembly. buy all 4, or by 2 and find someone to buy the other 2.  also might let the system go too.  jl 1000 watt, another jl amp for the highs...4 capacitors, and a 13 inch jl W7 that knocks the trunk like it no ones business.good wiring and fuse holder. this is a nice system and hits real hard.  all must go.
> 
> 
> ...


you buy another six-fo lonestar?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone know where i can get tail lights for a 78 t-bird......


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 11:14 AM~8379998
> *anyone know where i can get tail lights for a 78 t-bird......
> *


These are for a 77, dont know if maybe they might be the same for an 78??? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/T-Bird-tail-light-asem...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm: 

Mac2lac taco's was good homie.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

To my son that did a good job on the caddy. My homie gives you a........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 24 2007, 12:10 PM~8380398
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Mac2lac taco's was good homie.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...



Agreed tacos were good!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 24 2007, 01:33 PM~8380116
> *These are for a 77, dont know if maybe they might be the same for an 78???
> http://cgi.ebay.com/T-Bird-tail-light-asem...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


thank you...i'll ask him and see....preciate it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 24 2007, 02:10 PM~8380398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you both......much work to get my hustle on...would have done better had i not fallen asleep  ....meskin was tired!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 03:17 PM~8380452
> *thank you both......much work to get my hustle on...would have done better had i not fallen asleep  ....meskin was tired!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yep I came over to truck like four times b4 I found you awake......... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

take a good look,last time you will see this truck as it is..









time to get down..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2007, 02:22 PM~8380507
> *take a good look,last time you will see this truck as it is..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 05:55 AM~8377669
> *justdeez, lonestar, and liv4liftedlacs......cool to meet you all finally!!!!
> *



i was walking up to you when to turn around a walked away like you owned me money. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 24 2007, 06:45 AM~8377829
> *AND THATS UR OPNION AN DU CAN KISS MY FAT ASS NEXT TIME
> *


sure no prob, when and where GORDA :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 24 2007, 05:02 PM~8381153
> *sure no prob, when and where GORDA  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 09:50 AM~8378842
> *------------------------------------7:45----------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he said you were going to do this


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 24 2007, 03:56 PM~8381113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics or it didn't happen

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 05:15 PM~8381248
> *when?? where??
> 
> pics or it didn't happen
> ...


te van a matar a lonjasos! :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2007, 04:16 PM~8381262
> *te van a matar a lonjasos!  :twak:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> when?? where??
> 
> set up om sat.......j/k i saw u fron distance


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> > when?? where??
> >
> > set up om sat.......j/k i saw u fron distance
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 24 2007, 04:02 PM~8381153
> *sure no prob, when and where GORDA  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 03:23 PM~8381319
> *whew...i thought i owed you some money...hahaha :biggrin: ......how you been man??
> *


good and you...what happen to the white s-10 in your club


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 01:17 PM~8380452
> *thank you both......much work to get my hustle on...would have done better had i not fallen asleep  ....meskin was tired!!!! :biggrin:
> *


heard you were slanging sam choice cola for a dollar...to steep for me... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 24 2007, 01:53 PM~8379868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should get out of lowriding game and just get into your true calling.. a "taco truck"  



> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 24 2007, 05:07 PM~8381191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he said you were going to do this
> *


gotta watch these fuckers mannn.. fo real. just pay close attention to camera phones opening.. like this.. 
:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like of NIX getting shot down after offering to buy a brawd a sprite..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 24 2007, 05:02 PM~8381153
> *sure no prob, when and where GORDA  :biggrin:
> *


you shur bout that...... gonna take you all day


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 05:06 PM~8381628
> *you shur bout that...... gonna take you all day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll fool lay off cochiina.. she cool people.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 06:06 PM~8381628
> *you shur bout that...... gonna take you all day
> *


awwwwwww fuck it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 03:56 PM~8381561
> *
> you should get out of lowriding game and just get into your true calling.. a "taco truck"
> 
> *


 fuckin ******...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 05:08 PM~8381654
> *ya'll fool lay off cochiina.. she cool people.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 04:08 PM~8381654
> *ya'll fool lay off cochiina.. she cool people.
> *



u probbly the fool that called her and told about the pics on LIL... :scrutinize: i c u have her on your mysapce hhhhmmmm :scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hamnizzie............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 24 2007, 06:21 PM~8381748
> *u probbly the fool that called her and told about the pics on LIL... :scrutinize: i c u have her on your mysapce  hhhhmmmm :scrutinize:
> *


naw.. not me. im almost out of minutes.  aint got her # anyway.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 05:33 PM~8381811
> *naw..  not me.    im almost out of minutes.          aint got her # anyway.
> *


LIAR


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up big buddah


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

drop down and get your eagle on girl.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

WHATS UP H-TOWN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller+Jul 24 2007, 06:38 PM~8382712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup big baller...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Houston we have lift off!!! :biggrin: 












front pump is now fixed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:53 AM~8379868
> *here u go houston. selling the setup. 4 pumps. chrome, hardlines chrome dumps.  trying to get 200$ for each pump assembly. buy all 4, or by 2 and find someone to buy the other 2.  also might let the system go too.  jl 1000 watt, another jl amp for the highs...4 capacitors, and a 13 inch jl W7 that knocks the trunk like it no ones business.good wiring and fuse holder. this is a nice system and hits real hard.  all must go.
> 
> 
> ...


pumps are sold.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 08:20 PM~8383136
> *pumps are sold.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 24 2007, 07:21 PM~8383158
> *:0
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 07:20 PM~8383136
> *pumps are sold.
> *



hustler


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 24 2007, 07:19 PM~8383125
> *Houston we have lift off!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


koo.. i see u had it registered lately.. but that inspection is waaaay pass due!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 24 2007, 06:21 PM~8381748
> *u probbly the fool that called her and told about the pics on LIL... :scrutinize: i c u have her on your mysapce  hhhhmmmm :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when the cop sees those old school daytons on BFG they will let him go


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *SixFoSS*, 713diva,* DJLATIN*, NoCaddyLikeMine, mr.debonair



No more ninjas...? :0 



10,000?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2007, 07:29 PM~8383230
> *koo.. i see u had it registered lately.. but that inspection is waaaay pass due!
> *



goona that care of that this weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 24 2007, 09:31 PM~8383260
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SixFoSS, 713diva, DJLATIN, NoCaddyLikeMine, mr.debonair
> No more ninjas...?  :0
> ...


Nah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2007, 09:32 PM~8376009
> *Thanks for all the props fellas!!!  I have to give special thanks to my homies Oscar, Jon, Frankie, David and them boys at LastMinuteCustoms BruceBruce n Tim!!! If it wasnt for you guys It would have never happened       :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 06:06 PM~8381628
> *you shur bout that...... gonna take you all day
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

agree


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man hold up im not wiring my switches cuz i know uma break it so ima wait till the car is done everything is wired except the switches


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 24 2007, 04:39 PM~8381442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ...you supposed to be the balla of the yr...you can afford it...


> give you $400 for all 4 pumps.. you can keep all fittings and shyt and those cheap delta dumps.. and wtf is that? a toilet set subwoofer? holy crap!
> i do,but aint saying
> you should get out of lowriding game and just get into your true calling.. a "taco truck"
> you gonna lift your bed? your fat ass wouldn't fit on that speaker anyway....and all i would need is you to keep my taco truck in business....and i'll even throw in some bullets for the next car show....panoch...... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mest up...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my mural


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

implants? 

:cheesy: 
/\
8=======D
/\


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Looks good slim


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i guess danny had to go mimi's......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 08:58 PM~8383533
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thankx


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 07:54 PM~8383497
> *
> 
> 
> ...












MY MURALZ


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2007, 10:11 PM~8383675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep yep been meaning to halla at that guy i got a lil cash to spend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 09:54 PM~8383497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.. like a blk pamela anderson.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 10:09 PM~8383651
> *thankx
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my wheels








72 spoke zenith with color matched dish and huband chrome ring with locking two prong spinners :biggrin: 
my roof.....








42in skytop installed by me.....one touch slides and lifts


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 08:58 PM~8383533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 24 2007, 10:25 PM~8383805
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thankx lil homie wish you had got to see it in person


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 10:23 PM~8383790
> *
> my roof.....
> 
> ...


Delete this pic since you don't want to do mine...........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 10:30 PM~8383848
> *see it in person
> *


Should've had the fire chief ready......... :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 10:23 PM~8383790
> *my wheels
> 
> 
> ...


  nice.. almost nice as mine! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 24 2007, 10:32 PM~8383861
> *Should've had the fire chief ready......... :yes:
> *


lil things that i needed to fix........ couldn't let anyone see it like that........ didnt need the haters talkin shit .......so i left it at home.........but the "I" plaque will be in it when you see it.......for now its with a homie whos car was done for the show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2007, 09:49 PM~8383445
> *you gonna lift your bed? your fat ass wouldn't fit on that speaker anyway....and all i would need is you to keep my taco truck in business....and i'll even throw in some bullets for the next car show....panoch...... :uh:
> *


9mm lugar hallow points.. and tacos better be made with homemade tortillas pootoe.. or else, i'm sending you back to hickville with a chuck taylor in your azz!! 


and i aint buying those pumps.. "superfly" thing is stupid.. i think. u shoulda bought em, to lift that lac.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 10:38 PM~8383913
> *9mm lugar's..  and tacos better be made with home tortillas pootoe..  or else, i'm sending you back to hickville with a chuck taylor in your azz!!
> and i aint buying those pumps..    "superfly" thing is stupid..  i think.  u shoulda bought em, to lift that lac.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 24 2007, 10:31 PM~8383851
> *Delete this pic since you don't want to do mine...........
> *


ok i'll do it but if its not right you on yo own and you did it all by yoself :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 10:49 PM~8384030
> *ok i'll do it but if its not right you on yo own and you did it all by yoself :biggrin:
> *


and if you fk it up bad enough.. you just turned his ride into a chop top!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 10:36 PM~8383897
> *lil things that i needed to fix........ couldn't let anyone see it like that........ didnt need the haters talkin shit .......so i left it at home.........but the "I" plaque will be in it when you see it.......for now its with a homie whos car was done for the show
> *


Understand you on the note homie.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 10:55 PM~8384095
> *and if you fk it up bad enough.. you just turned his ride into a chop top!!
> *


 :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 24 2007, 10:58 PM~8384118
> *:uh:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


don't be skurred. choppin a luxury sport is gangsta!!  aint like u gonna get sun burnt


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 24 2007, 09:56 PM~8384103
> *Understand you on the note homie.
> *


Definately..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2007, 08:11 PM~8383675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this dreamer or did someone else buy this car again?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 10:59 PM~8384125
> *don't be skurred.  choppin a luxury sport is gangsta!!      aint like u gonna get sun burnt
> 
> 
> ...


Chop the 68.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 24 2007, 11:05 PM~8384194
> *Chop the 68.
> *


 :uh: boy, we aint talking about a dime a dozen g-body, we talkin about a classic now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 09:38 PM~8383913
> *9mm lugar hallow points..    and tacos better be made with homemade tortillas pootoe..  or else, i'm sending you back to hickville with a chuck taylor in your azz!!
> and i aint buying those pumps..    "superfly" thing is stupid..  i think.  u shoulda bought em, to lift that lac.
> *


hollow..... :uh: 
bitch you can't lift your foot high enough to see your shoe......
don't worry bout my lac...got that covered....i'd do a housecall on your ass but afraid the vibration on the street may knock your nana's house down.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 11:09 PM~8384223
> *:uh:  boy, we aint talking about a dime a dozen g-body, we talkin about a classic now.
> *


dime a dozen 68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 24 2007, 11:16 PM~8384297
> *dime a dozen 68
> *


try again sucka.. mine all OG, even has OG a/c, interior, spare, engine etc etc.. when u got a classic parked in ur driveway, then come talk chino


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 10:24 PM~8384376
> *try again sucka..  mine all OG, even has OG a/c, interior, spare, engine etc etc..  when u got a classic parked in ur driveway, then come talk chino
> *



Ohh yea? well i can make a booger talk!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 24 2007, 11:31 PM~8384446
> *Ohh yea?  well i can make a booger talk!
> *


but wut it say?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 24 2007, 12:01 PM~8379927
> *WONT BE HIS FOR LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you planing on buying it


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

so wheres the next show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 24 2007, 11:55 PM~8384656
> *so wheres the next show
> *


at deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




j/k.. i think someone said something about magnificos..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 11:09 PM~8384223
> *:uh:  boy, we aint talking about a dime a dozen g-body, we talkin about a classic now.
> *


Dime a dozen you can find 68's and parts easy for them.......... :yes: :yes:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 10:50 AM~8378842
> *------------------------------------7:45----------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!!!

oh shit...thats too fkin funny. thanks nix! you made my morning!!! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:37 AM~8379229
> *so it went like this. me and couple homie went to emilianos for some beers and mr fly guy dickeless decides he wants to parkin lot mack to some overweight floozies.  and me and big pimp and juan are riding around the parking lot and juan gets on the overhead intercom speaker and its loud as fuck like the police use and starts clownin on nick saying to get in the car its past his bedtime and we need to take him home to his moms house where he lives and the girls started clowning him and called him a baller on a budget  so nick put his head down put his hands in the pockets and walked to the car got in the back seat and let big pimp take him home because he didnt have enuff money for gas to go out that night, the chrome undercarriage broke him.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 11:48 AM~8379313
> *THIS ***** HERE. I DROVE MY OWN RIDE UP THERE , YOU KNOW THE AVALENCHE ON 24'S. SECOND OF ALL THEM CHICKS WEREN'T CLOWNIN ON ME THEY WHERE CLOWNIN ON YALL RENT A COP LOOKIN MUTHA FUCKAS IN THAT CAPALA. IF YOU DIDN'T HAVE YOUR FACE IN JUANS LAP YOU WOULDA SEES WHAT WAS REALY GOIN ON JOTOLEEEEEEEEEN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yall are some fools. looks like i actually missed some entertainment yday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 11:48 AM~8379307
> *big pimp told her say girl give me your number before i dont want it anymore lolol
> *


haha!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 24 2007, 10:38 PM~8384500
> *but wut it say?
> *


It says "Man who stands on toilet, is high on pot."


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 25 2007, 08:51 AM~8386477
> *It says "Man who stands on toilet, is high on pot."
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4.5 more hours to kick rocks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

CAGADA NINJA CLIKA X3.1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 25 2007, 10:04 AM~8386560
> *CAGADA NINJA CLIKA X3.1
> *


f0 l!f3!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 24 2007, 12:48 PM~8379313
> *THIS ***** HERE. I DROVE MY OWN RIDE UP THERE , YOU KNOW THE AVALENCHE ON 24'S. SECOND OF ALL THEM CHICKS WEREN'T CLOWNIN ON ME THEY WHERE CLOWNIN ON YALL RENT A COP LOOKIN MUTHA FUCKAS IN THAT CAPALA. IF YOU DIDN'T HAVE YOUR FACE IN JUANS LAP YOU WOULDA SEES WHAT WAS REALY GOIN ON JOTOLEEEEEEEEEN.
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 25 2007, 10:23 AM~8386697
> *:biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up jolly black giant.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2007, 09:36 PM~8383897
> *lil things that i needed to fix........ couldn't let anyone see it like that........ didnt need the haters talkin shit .......so i left it at home.........but the "I" plaque will be in it when you see it.......for now its with a homie whos car was done for the show
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 25 2007, 08:16 AM~8386243
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> oh shit...thats too fkin funny. thanks nix! you made my morning!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


NO PROBLEM GIRL. TUNE IN LATER FOR MORE PIX. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 09:40 AM~8386809
> *NO PROBLEM GIRL. TUNE IN LATER FOR MORE PIX. :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: cool! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

wut up wally?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

ya'll got sum good looking women in houston........but all the bro's...is the ugly'est...muther fukers i ever seen :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 25 2007, 08:45 AM~8386850
> *ya'll got sum good looking women in houston........but all the bro's...is the ugly'est...muther fukers i ever seen :uh:
> *




come on now!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 25 2007, 09:45 AM~8386850
> *ya'll got sum good looking women in houston........but all the bro's...is the ugly'est...muther fukers i ever seen :uh:
> *


WHAT YOU DOIN CHECKIN OUT THE GUYS?? :nono: :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 25 2007, 10:45 AM~8386850
> *ya'll got sum good looking women in houston........but all the bro's...is the ugly'est...muther fukers i ever seen :uh:
> *


its cause we aint trying to be cute sucka, thats for you mr wallyhood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 10:48 AM~8386876
> *WHAT YOU DOIN CHECKIN OUT THE GUYS?? :nono:  :barf:
> *


you gotta stop putting out that vibe nix.. like other nite at emilianos , that dude was hittin on you. all 3 of us were like :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HERE YOU GO HNY JUST LIKE I PROMISED YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch im going to your job right now, meet me outside. :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 10:31 AM~8387139
> *HERE YOU GO HNY JUST LIKE I PROMISED YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2007, 09:00 AM~8386535
> *4.5 more hours to kick rocks
> *


thought you were goin under the knive?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2007, 10:33 AM~8387156
> *bitch im going to your job right now, meet me outside.  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


BELTWAY 8 EAST I-45 NORTH EXIT AIRPORT TURN LEFT UNDER FREEWAY FIRST STREET MOSLEY TURN LEFT 1/4 MILE DOWN ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE I'LL BE WAITING. 


LEAVE YOUR EXCUSES IN YOUR MINI VAN ******. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jul 25 2007, 09:31 AM~8387139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill meet him there.. i gotta see this shit..
:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 11:47 AM~8387281
> *BELTWAY 8 EAST      I-45 NORTH    EXIT AIRPORT    TURN LEFT UNDER FREEWAY        FIRST STREET MOSLEY TURN LEFT          1/4 MILE DOWN ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE      I'LL BE WAITING.
> LEAVE YOUR EXCUSES IN YOUR MINI VAN ******.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 10:31 AM~8387139
> *HERE YOU GO HNY JUST LIKE I PROMISED YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

OMG...IM IN TEARS!!! HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!

ah shit..nix thats some classic stuff for real! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

love the matchin socks...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 10:55 AM~8387340
> *:nicoderm:  uffin:
> *



Calmate Poo-toe


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

CHILL OUT FOCUS S.S


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 11:08 AM~8387427
> *CHILL OUT FOCUS S.S
> *



Running like a champ too... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i like the hatch back focus


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

WATS UP SI C.C :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 11:12 AM~8387469
> *WATS UP SI  C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


already.com

sell me the lac...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 11:31 AM~8387139
> *HERE YOU GO HNY JUST LIKE I PROMISED YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2007, 11:33 AM~8387156
> *bitch im going to your job right now, meet me outside.  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


why? so he can man handle and slapp you around?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 10:12 AM~8387469
> *WATS UP SI  C.C :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats the deal?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

so about that new "spot"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that pic was staged that ***** begged me to make a pose like i was eating so he can run and post it on layitlow. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

its still funny. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

agreed


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 25 2007, 10:26 AM~8386715
> *whats up jolly black giant.
> *


nothin anchent chines chump :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 11:31 AM~8387139
> *HERE YOU GO HNY JUST LIKE I PROMISED YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 09:55 AM~8387340
> *:nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


GET TO WORK BIOCH :biggrin:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 25 2007, 12:22 PM~8388496
> *nothin anchent chines chump :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Jul 25 2007, 02:26 PM~8388536
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how is that funny, I find that offensive. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 11:47 AM~8387281
> *BELTWAY 8 EAST      I-45 NORTH    EXIT AIRPORT    TURN LEFT UNDER FREEWAY        FIRST STREET MOSLEY TURN LEFT          1/4 MILE DOWN ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE      I'LL BE WAITING.
> LEAVE YOUR EXCUSES IN YOUR MINI VAN ******.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


foo did everything but "mapquest" it for you :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WAT IT DO PEEPS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 25 2007, 02:13 PM~8389318
> *foo did everything but "mapquest" it for you  :0
> *


who are you?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 25 2007, 12:08 PM~8387427
> *CHILL OUT FOCUS S.S
> *


whats up joe, I like the paint on the coupe.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2007, 04:16 PM~8389339
> *who are you?
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 25 2007, 03:15 PM~8389328
> *WAT IT DO PEEPS
> *


SUP DAWG


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone know of a good spot that comes well recommended for Window Tinting and for Alarm Install?? I am looking for some numbers to get some price quotes for window tinting.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 25 2007, 03:35 PM~8389507
> *Anyone know of a good spot that comes well recommended for Window Tinting and for Alarm Install??  I am looking for some numbers to get some price quotes for window tinting.
> *


CORNER OF SPENCER AND ALLEN GENOE. CADDY CORNER FROM HI TECH AUTO SOUNDS GOOD TINT. JUST DONT GO TO CAR TEC ON COLLEGE. BAD SERVICE. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2007, 04:16 PM~8389339
> *who are you?
> *


he some fk asian pootoe..that be trying to get in hrny's chonies.. just FYI


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 25 2007, 04:35 PM~8389507
> *Anyone know of a good spot that comes well recommended for Window Tinting and for Alarm Install??  I am looking for some numbers to get some price quotes for window tinting.
> *


place NIX mentioned does good tint.. dunno about alarms. could also check with tino's corner of ptown blvd @ burk.. i think. . fk , its right across from jack in da crack..where nix's new floozie works.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2007, 04:02 PM~8389691
> *he some fk asian pootoe..that be trying to get in hrny's chonies..        just FYI
> 
> 
> *


:uh: uh, no

last i heard i didnt wear any... :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hi everybody!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hi everybody!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 25 2007, 05:04 PM~8389710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no need for that gordo, he playin dumb, pussy knows who I is.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 25 2007, 03:06 PM~8389722
> *hi everybody!
> *


  wut up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 25 2007, 05:04 PM~8389710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres no playing when it comes to lone star being dumb.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2007, 04:28 PM~8389855
> *hmm
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 25 2007, 05:30 PM~8389862
> *:cheesy:
> *


u missed out on some good wings yesterday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2007, 04:30 PM~8389866
> *u missed out on some good wings yesterday.
> *


i missed out on a lot yday. i had a sick child to take care of...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 25 2007, 05:32 PM~8389875
> *i missed out on a lot yday. i had a sick child to take care of...
> *


oh. try robutussin with rum. does the trick for me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 11:31 AM~8387139
> *HERE YOU GO HNY JUST LIKE I PROMISED YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 25 2007, 11:46 AM~8387279
> *thought you were goin under the knive?
> *


already did, got home an hour ago drowsy and shit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2007, 04:37 PM~8389904
> *oh.  try robutussin with rum.  does the trick for me.
> *


That's what I had. Lol! Can't get rid of this cold


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 25 2007, 05:56 PM~8390009
> *That's what I had. Lol! Can't get rid of this cold
> *


want me to bring u some soup?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 24 2007, 11:16 PM~8385110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 09:31 AM~8387139
> *HERE YOU GO HNY JUST LIKE I PROMISED YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 25 2007, 03:06 PM~8389722
> *hi everybody!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nick is lucky i dont know how to photoshop....cuz i got pics from daves party that will shut this whole topic down...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 25 2007, 03:35 PM~8389507
> *Anyone know of a good spot that comes well recommended for Window Tinting and for Alarm Install??  I am looking for some numbers to get some price quotes for window tinting.
> *



I can hook up your alarm if you want.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2007, 07:36 PM~8390658
> *nick is lucky i dont know how to photoshop....cuz i got pics from daves party that will shut this whole topic down...
> *


[email protected], i'll hook them up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 25 2007, 05:18 PM~8390146
> *want me to bring u some soup?
> *


I wouldn't want u 2 trouble urself


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 25 2007, 10:31 AM~8387139
> *HERE YOU GO HNY JUST LIKE I PROMISED YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...




i dont post in here anymore...but this is fukn funny


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 25 2007, 06:43 PM~8390736
> *I can hook up your alarm if you want.
> *


Cool...but I dont have one...gotta buy and get installed...need some place with warranty or something.


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 25 2007, 03:15 PM~8389328
> *WAT IT DO PEEPS
> *


what it do?  Noe


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 25 2007, 03:15 PM~8389328
> *WAT IT DO PEEPS
> *


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

ooo mr juan de la kalle what it do


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Jul 25 2007, 08:46 PM~8391724
> *ooo mr juan de la kalle what it do
> *


que onda pinche george :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 25 2007, 07:36 PM~8390658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no trouble at all.. i'll get grandma to make some!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Nick The Chicken Fucker


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Jul 25 2007, 08:46 PM~8391724
> *ooo mr juan de la kalle what it do
> *


got any pics you can upload?


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 25 2007, 09:41 PM~8391689
> *
> *


nada vato just chekin whats up in here :biggrin:


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

thats what im looking 4 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 23 2007, 07:23 PM~8374587
> *I'd figure I would include this in Off Topic for more exposure.
> 
> We will be raffling a super clean 1964 Impala Coupe for our next show in July 2008. Also, the first 3 tickets pulled will get $1000.00 in CASH then that ticket will get thrown back in for an added chance to win the car!!!
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 25 2007, 07:37 PM~8391650
> *what it do?   Noe
> *



is that your caddi if so you must live in NW Houston b/c i seen it several times other here


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 25 2007, 08:37 PM~8391649
> *Cool...but I dont have one...gotta buy and get installed...need some place with warranty or something.
> *


kool


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 25 2007, 09:10 PM~8391911
> *is that your caddi if so you must live in NW Houston b/c i seen it several times other here
> *


daily diven!


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 25 2007, 09:14 PM~8391939
> *daily diven!
> *


norhtwest is where i stay


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Jul 25 2007, 08:15 PM~8391957
> *norhtwest is where i stay
> *


x2


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jul 23 2007, 09:58 PM~8374978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT DO YOU EXPECT WHEN YOU PUT YOUR SLUTTY ASS OUT THERE LIKE THAT. I MEAN DAMN HAVE SOME CLASS.*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 25 2007, 03:35 PM~8389507
> *Anyone know of a good spot that comes well recommended for Window Tinting and for Alarm Install??  I am looking for some numbers to get some price quotes for window tinting.
> *


tinos carvision in pasadena on pasadena blvd..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 26 2007, 07:02 AM~8394338
> *si
> *


no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2007, 06:36 PM~8390658
> *nick is lucky i dont know how to photoshop....cuz i got pics from daves party that will shut this whole topic down...
> *


YOU CANT FUCK WITH RONALD McKENNY........   :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 25 2007, 09:18 PM~8391980
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 07:53 AM~8394630
> *YOU CANT FUCK WITH RONALD McKENNY........     :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 26 2007, 08:38 AM~8394567
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:33 AM~8394907
> *:no:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 26 2007, 08:33 AM~8394907
> *:no:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2007, 08:37 AM~8394931
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 26 2007, 08:42 AM~8394959
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I say lets hit up macgregor..since there will be no desert dreams picnic this yr.....my club is down to bbq ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2007, 09:37 AM~8394931
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2007, 08:46 AM~8394992
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2007, 08:47 AM~8395001
> *I say lets hit up macgregor..since there will be no desert dreams picnic this yr.....my club is down to bbq ...
> *


THEY'RE NOT THROWING ONE THIS YEAR????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 26 2007, 08:48 AM~8395004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i am hungry.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2007, 07:47 AM~8395001
> *I say lets hit up macgregor..since there will be no desert dreams picnic this yr.....my club is down to bbq ...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 08:01 AM~8395074
> *THEY'RE NOT THROWING ONE THIS YEAR????
> *


no sir....but that shouldnt stop us brother....lets unite and fire up the grills  pick a date and lets hit the park up...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 26 2007, 08:16 AM~8395163
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i know you down juan....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2007, 09:19 AM~8395186
> *no sir....but that shouldnt stop us brother....lets unite and fire up the grills    pick a date and lets hit the park up...
> *


THIS SUNDAY, THE 29TH :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2007, 09:19 AM~8395186
> *no sir....but that shouldnt stop us brother....lets unite and fire up the grills    pick a date and lets hit the park up...
> *




i say do a back to school fundraiser......bbq at the park and have a dropoff for school supplies and back packs......right now school supplies are very cheap and i'm sure that if promoted it would raise a lot.....then donate it to a needy school or shelter in the area......

we've done it here and we did pretty good....gave the school supplies to the women's shelter....they said that the kids needed shoes so we bought 15 gift certificates from payless


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 08:52 AM~8395414
> *i say do a back to school fundraiser......bbq at the park and have a dropoff for school supplies and back packs......right now school supplies are very cheap and i'm sure that if promoted it would raise a lot.....then donate it to a needy school or shelter in the area......
> 
> we've done it here and we did pretty good....gave the school supplies to the women's shelter....they said that the kids needed shoes so we bought 15 gift certificates from payless
> *


That is a good idea.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 08:52 AM~8395414
> *i say do a back to school fundraiser......bbq at the park and have a dropoff for school supplies and back packs......right now school supplies are very cheap and i'm sure that if promoted it would raise a lot.....then donate it to a needy school or shelter in the area......
> 
> we've done it here and we did pretty good....gave the school supplies to the women's shelter....they said that the kids needed shoes so we bought 15 gift certificates from payless
> *


i aint got no kids u ol friendly ass motherfucker so fuck donating to some kids :biggrin: 

thats like askin me to pay another school tax :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 09:52 AM~8395414
> *i say do a back to school fundraiser......bbq at the park and have a dropoff for school supplies and back packs......right now school supplies are very cheap and i'm sure that if promoted it would raise a lot.....then donate it to a needy school or shelter in the area......
> 
> we've done it here and we did pretty good....gave the school supplies to the women's shelter....they said that the kids needed shoes so we bought 15 gift certificates from payless
> *



Im sure ya'll have heard it before Mike... But ya'll are alright! Good people there.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 09:55 AM~8395438
> *i aint got no kids u ol friendly ass motherfucker so fuck donating to some kids  :biggrin:
> 
> thats like askin me to pay another school tax  :uh:
> *



we could set up a happy meal donation box for you....maybe even bring Ronald Mcdonald and the Hamburglar to the event for you.....will that help you feel better mijo?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 09:58 AM~8395450
> *we could set up a happy meal donation box for you....maybe even bring Ronald Mcdonald and  the Hamburglar to the event for you.....will that help you feel better mijo?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *







ANS YES KENNY YOU CAN WEAR UR COSTUME SO STOP HITTIN ME ON THE RADIO AND ASKIN ME FOR PERMISSION.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:57 AM~8395444
> *Im sure ya'll have heard it before Mike... But ya'll are alright! Good people there.
> *



thank you homie....really appreciate that.....we try to give back to the community as much as possible....cathy put together a bad ass toy drive once....man....we bought over $1000 in toys and had local businesses fill kids wish lists for 10 kids.....it was good!!!! we advertised it and gave all the toys away....my brother was santa.... :biggrin: 

it was sad reading some of those lists....so many kids just asked for clothes, socks, new shoes for school or presents for their brothers and sisters....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:02 AM~8395466
> *ANS YES KENNY YOU CAN WEAR UR COTUME SO STOP HITTIN ME ON THE RADIO AND ASKIN ME FOR PERMISSION.
> 
> 
> ...


right click.....save!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:02 AM~8395466
> *ANS YES KENNY YOU CAN WEAR UR COTUME SO STOP HITTIN ME ON THE RADIO AND ASKIN ME FOR PERMISSION.
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

OMG...AAHAHHAHA!!!!

everytime i see mc donalds now imma think if ken. :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 08:52 AM~8395414
> *i say do a back to school fundraiser......bbq at the park and have a dropoff for school supplies and back packs......right now school supplies are very cheap and i'm sure that if promoted it would raise a lot.....then donate it to a needy school or shelter in the area......
> 
> we've done it here and we did pretty good....gave the school supplies to the women's shelter....they said that the kids needed shoes so we bought 15 gift certificates from payless
> *


bring it up at the HLC meeting....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:02 AM~8395466
> *ANS YES KENNY YOU CAN WEAR UR COTUME SO STOP HITTIN ME ON THE RADIO AND ASKIN ME FOR PERMISSION.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 08:30 AM~8395245
> *THIS SUNDAY, THE 29TH :cheesy:
> *


alot of rain for this sunday..lets do it next sunday on the 5th....  the 12th is a car show at the armadillo flea and 18th krazy toyz show


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2007, 10:12 AM~8395524
> *bring it up at the HLC meeting....
> *



i will.........i'm sure if we passed the word along it will get around....that way other organizations can attend and can be recognized as well.....just an idea.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WUT UP NICK?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:02 AM~8395466
> *ANS YES KENNY YOU CAN WEAR UR COSTUME SO STOP HITTIN ME ON THE RADIO AND ASKIN ME FOR PERMISSION.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 26 2007, 10:22 AM~8395599
> *WUT UP NICK?
> *


WASSUP BRO. HOWS EVERYTHING GOIN FOR YALL ?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:24 AM~8395614
> *WASSUP BRO.  HOWS EVERYTHING GOIN FOR YALL ?
> *





KUL STILL TRYIN TO GET OVER A LONG WEEK.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jul 26 2007, 09:47 AM~8395001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ya'll gonna make kenny cry..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 26 2007, 10:30 AM~8395660
> *KUL STILL TRYIN TO GET OVER A LONG WEEK.
> *


I FEEL YA. IT WAS COOL HAVIN YALL BOYS DOWN HERE. FINALLY GOT TO HANG OUT WITH SOME CLUB MEMBERS OTHER THEN ****** ASS KENNY. MR. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kenny's new drop top when he done with its makeover..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2007, 10:37 AM~8395701
> *
> FK'N do-gooder..     dont even take care of my own kids.. why imma donate to other peoples?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


TOO LATE ***** WENT FROM :uh: :ugh:   :angry:  : :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> whos the monster on the lft :biggrin:


*WHAT DO YOU EXPECT WHEN YOU PUT YOUR SLUTTY ASS OUT THERE LIKE THAT. I MEAN DAMN HAVE SOME CLASS.*
[/quote]


I DONT EXPECT SHIT FROM ANYBODY LOVE IT OR HATE IT.. AND FUCK U 
CLOSE UR FUKN EYES NEXT TIME.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:50 AM~8395801
> *
> I DONT EXPECT SHIT FROM ANYBODY LOVE IT OR HATE IT.. AND FUCK U
> CLOSE UR FUKN EYES NEXT TIME.
> *


you tell em gurl. dont listen to all their yappin.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2007, 09:53 AM~8395820
> *you tell em gurl.  dont listen to all their yappin.
> *


lOl Yeah Its Funny Anyways Im Enjoying The Attention


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> *WHAT DO YOU EXPECT WHEN YOU PUT YOUR SLUTTY ASS OUT THERE LIKE THAT. I MEAN DAMN HAVE SOME CLASS.*


I DONT EXPECT SHIT FROM ANYBODY LOVE IT OR HATE IT.. AND FUCK U 
CLOSE UR FUKN EYES NEXT TIME.
[/quote]
IF YOU'RE SAYIN "LOVE IT OR HATE IT" THEN WHY YOU GETTIN MAD WHEN THEY HATE IT. NEXT TIME YOU KNOW DONT POST PIX PEOPLE ARE GONNA CLOWN ON.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MEST UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 11:55 AM~8395844
> *
> IF YOU'RE SAYIN "LOVE IT OR HATE IT" THEN WHY YOU GETTIN MAD WHEN THEY HATE IT. NEXT TIME YOU KNOW DONT POST PIX PEOPLE ARE GONNA CLOWN ON.
> *


stfu b1tch.. dont make me slap da shyt out of you next time i see ya.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> I DONT EXPECT SHIT FROM ANYBODY LOVE IT OR HATE IT.. AND FUCK U
> CLOSE UR FUKN EYES NEXT TIME.


IF YOU'RE SAYIN "LOVE IT OR HATE IT" THEN WHY YOU GETTIN MAD WHEN THEY HATE IT. NEXT TIME YOU KNOW DONT POST PIX PEOPLE ARE GONNA CLOWN ON.
[/quote]


You Obviously Missed the whole convo But Thats Okay... The whole point that im trying to say is...everyone on here talks shit but when it comes down to it in person they dont wanna say shit to me..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nick so who is really photoshopping those pics for you. u must have your little nerdy ass I-T person at working doing it for you because i know you dont even know how to email. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 11:58 AM~8395869
> *nick so who is really photoshopping those pics for you. u must have your little nerdy ass I-T person at working doing it for you because i know you dont even know how to email.  :uh:
> *


geek vs. geek. . hmm


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2007, 11:53 AM~8395820
> *you tell em gurl.  dont listen to all their yappin.
> *


lol what a suckaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2007, 09:59 AM~8395887
> *geek vs. geek. . hmm
> *



But yeah it was nice meeting you even though we didnt talk much  lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Breaking news.........


*BBQ AUG.5th...MacGregor*....................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 12:01 PM~8395904
> *But yeah it was nice meeting you even though we didnt talk much  lol
> *


nope..wasn't much talkin at all


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> IF YOU'RE SAYIN "LOVE IT OR HATE IT" THEN WHY YOU GETTIN MAD WHEN THEY HATE IT. NEXT TIME YOU KNOW DONT POST PIX PEOPLE ARE GONNA CLOWN ON.


You Obviously Missed the whole convo But Thats Okay... The whole point that im trying to say is...everyone on here talks shit but when it comes down to it in person they dont wanna say shit to me..
[/quote]
NO I DIDN'T MISS THE WHOLE CONVERSATION. IF EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC IS A HATER THEN WHY YOU KEEP COMING BACK. TO ME I SEE YOU HATIN ON EVERYONES OPINION SO I GUESS YOU FIT RIGHT IN . IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT " HATE IT OR LOVE IT".


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> FK'N do-gooder.. AYE AYE CAPITAN!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look that ***** dont even know how to quote :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> You Obviously Missed the whole convo But Thats Okay... The whole point that im trying to say is...everyone on here talks shit but when it comes down to it in person they dont wanna say shit to me..


NO I DIDN'T MISS THE WHOLE CONVERSATION. IF EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC IS A HATER THEN WHY YOU KEEP COMING BACK. TO ME I SEE YOU HATIN ON EVERYONES OPINION SO I GUESS YOU FIT RIGHT IN . IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT " HATE IT OR LOVE IT".
[/quote]
boy spittin game


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> You Obviously Missed the whole convo But Thats Okay... The whole point that im trying to say is...everyone on here talks shit but when it comes down to it in person they dont wanna say shit to me..


NO I DIDN'T MISS THE WHOLE CONVERSATION. IF EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC IS A HATER THEN WHY YOU KEEP COMING BACK. TO ME I SEE YOU HATIN ON EVERYONES OPINION SO I GUESS YOU FIT RIGHT IN . *IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT *" HATE IT OR LOVE IT".

[/quote]
"IF IT RAINS ..IT POURS" :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> NO I DIDN'T MISS THE WHOLE CONVERSATION. IF EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC IS A HATER THEN WHY YOU KEEP COMING BACK. TO ME I SEE YOU HATIN ON EVERYONES OPINION SO I GUESS YOU FIT RIGHT IN . *IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT *" HATE IT OR LOVE IT".


"IF IT RAINS ..IT POURS" :biggrin:
[/quote]



LOL :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> You Obviously Missed the whole convo But Thats Okay... The whole point that im trying to say is...everyone on here talks shit but when it comes down to it in person they dont wanna say shit to me..


NO I DIDN'T MISS THE WHOLE CONVERSATION. IF EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC IS A HATER THEN WHY YOU KEEP COMING BACK. TO ME I SEE YOU HATIN ON EVERYONES OPINION SO I GUESS YOU FIT RIGHT IN . IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT " HATE IT OR LOVE IT".
[/quote]


No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. Not Everyone feels like you do. I Never get on this thing But When Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up goof troop


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2007, 10:01 AM~8395909
> *nope..wasn't much talkin at all
> *



I Noticed


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 10:05 AM~8395954
> *what up goof troop
> *


wut up SLIMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!! you down for THE PIZZARK...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man its a buchaaaaaa gun fire up in here


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> NO I DIDN'T MISS THE WHOLE CONVERSATION. IF EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC IS A HATER THEN WHY YOU KEEP COMING BACK. TO ME I SEE YOU HATIN ON EVERYONES OPINION SO I GUESS YOU FIT RIGHT IN . IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT " HATE IT OR LOVE IT".


No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. Not Everyone feels like you do. I Never get on this thing But When Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.
[/quote]






OK YOU DEFENDED YOURSELF ALL DAY YESTERDAY SO WHATS STILL KEEPIN YOU HERE. IS IT THE FREEDOM OF HATE THAT KEEPS YOU COMING BACK FOR MORE??? :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> NO I DIDN'T MISS THE WHOLE CONVERSATION. IF EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC IS A HATER THEN WHY YOU KEEP COMING BACK. TO ME I SEE YOU HATIN ON EVERYONES OPINION SO I GUESS YOU FIT RIGHT IN . IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT " HATE IT OR LOVE IT".


No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. *Not Everyone feels like you do.* I Never get on this thing But When Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.
[/quote]
i dunno but by the looks of it.....i think everyone does........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 10:06 AM~8395977
> *man its a buchaaaaaa gun fire up in here
> *


MORE LIKE BOWS AND ARROWS... :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. Not Everyone feels like you do. I Never get on this thing But When Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.


OK YOU DEFENDED YOURSELF ALL DAY YESTERDAY SO WHATS STILL KEEPIN YOU HERE. IS IT THE FREEDOM OF HATE THAT KEEPS YOU COMING BACK FOR MORE??? :uh:
[/quote]


Yup  The More PpL sAy Shit The more I have To Say Back


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2007, 11:01 AM~8395909
> *nope..wasn't much talkin at all
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. Not Everyone feels like you do. I Never get on this thing But When Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.


OK YOU DEFENDED YOURSELF ALL DAY YESTERDAY SO WHATS STILL KEEPIN YOU HERE. IS IT THE FREEDOM OF HATE THAT KEEPS YOU COMING BACK FOR MORE??? :uh:
[/quote]
*i SAY YALL BOTH DUKE IT OUT IN A BIKINI CONTEST..WINNER TAKES BRAGGIN RIGHTS...... *:biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. *Not Everyone feels like you do.* I Never get on this thing But When Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.


i dunno but by the looks of it.....i think everyone does........
[/quote]


aNd That Would Be another Opinion..That is Not Accurate


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man ownage.....anyone wanna claim it....cuz it enoogh of it to go around


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> OK YOU DEFENDED YOURSELF ALL DAY YESTERDAY SO WHATS STILL KEEPIN YOU HERE. IS IT THE FREEDOM OF HATE THAT KEEPS YOU COMING BACK FOR MORE??? :uh:


Yup  The More PpL sAy Shit The more I have To Say Back
[/quote]






THATS COOL THEN GET UR HATIN ON GIRL :burn: :burn: :banghead: :banghead: :loco: :loco: :wow:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> OK YOU DEFENDED YOURSELF ALL DAY YESTERDAY SO WHATS STILL KEEPIN YOU HERE. IS IT THE FREEDOM OF HATE THAT KEEPS YOU COMING BACK FOR MORE??? :uh:


*i SAY YALL BOTH DUKE IT OUT IN A BIKINI CONTEST..WINNER TAKES BRAGGIN RIGHTS...... *:biggrin:
[/quote]

Speaking Of Bikini Contest..Was there one on Sunday?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> i dunno but by the looks of it.....i think everyone does........


aNd That Would Be another Opinion..That is Not Accurate
[/quote]
oh my bad except for sixty8pimp....sorry


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> aNd That Would Be another Opinion..That is Not Accurate


oh my bad except for sixty8pimp....sorry 
[/quote]


See..I Told Ya :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> *i SAY YALL BOTH DUKE IT OUT IN A BIKINI CONTEST..WINNER TAKES BRAGGIN RIGHTS...... *:biggrin:


Speaking Of Bikini Contest..Was there one on Sunday?
[/quote]
DONT KNOW..I HAD A BALL AND CHAIN WITH ME... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> aNd That Would Be another Opinion..That is Not Accurate


oh my bad except for sixty8pimp....sorry 
[/quote]


that ***** would fk anything with a pulse......so it don't count..... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> *i SAY YALL BOTH DUKE IT OUT IN A BIKINI CONTEST..WINNER TAKES BRAGGIN RIGHTS...... *:biggrin:


Speaking Of Bikini Contest..Was there one on Sunday?
[/quote]
i dont ever watch that shit caint take nunadem hos to house


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> Speaking Of Bikini Contest..Was there one on Sunday?


DONT KNOW..I HAD A BALL AND CHAIN WITH ME... :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[/quote]
that ***** would fk anything with a pulse......so it don't count..... :biggrin:
[/quote]

true


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

that ***** would fk anything with a pulse......so it don't count..... :biggrin:
[/quote]

true
[/quote]

what you up to big balla!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

no mas aqui at work.......fucking allergies killing me


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 25 2007, 06:43 PM~8390736
> *I can hook up your alarm if you want.
> *


how much and location.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2007, 11:15 AM~8396080
> *no mas aqui at work.......fucking allergies killing me
> *



hate that shit.....need to get my damn wisdom teeth pulled...causin me to get sick.... :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this dude here at work just left to go get that shit done......feel sorry for him


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

> Speaking Of Bikini Contest..Was there one on Sunday?


DONT KNOW..I HAD A BALL AND CHAIN WITH ME... :biggrin:
[/quote]



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

note to the women. please wear more clothes to the next lowriding event.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 12:22 PM~8396151
> *note to the women. please wear more clothes to the next lowriding event.
> *


what are you a ***? you want the guys to come in bannana hammocks?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 10:22 AM~8396151
> *note to the women. please wear more clothes to the next lowriding event.
> *


ANKLE SKIRTS AND LONG SLEEVES... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> NO I DIDN'T MISS THE WHOLE CONVERSATION. IF EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC IS A HATER THEN WHY YOU KEEP COMING BACK. TO ME I SEE YOU HATIN ON EVERYONES OPINION SO I GUESS YOU FIT RIGHT IN . IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT " HATE IT OR LOVE IT".


No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. Not Everyone feels like you do. I Never get on this thing But When* Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me *Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.
[/quote]

so wthats who told huh...


> note to the women. please wear more clothes to the next lowriding event.


especially if they got a pot belly...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 10:22 AM~8396151
> *note to the women. please wear more clothes to the next lowriding event.
> *




Yeah I will Do That Next Time

Damn at least i dont go in a thong


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. Not Everyone feels like you do. I Never get on this thing But When* Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me *Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.


so wthats who told huh...

especially if they got a pot belly...
[/quote]




DAWG YOU'RE GONNA WAKE THE BEAST. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 26 2007, 10:24 AM~8396162
> *what are you a ***? you want the guys to come in bannana hammocks?
> *


i guess your fatass never had a decent woman so you will take anything you can get. low standards just like your car.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 11:02 AM~8395466
> *ANS YES KENNY YOU CAN WEAR UR COSTUME SO STOP HITTIN ME ON THE RADIO AND ASKIN ME FOR PERMISSION.
> 
> 
> ...


bwaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha! you a fool.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. Not Everyone feels like you do. I Never get on this thing But When* Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me *Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.


so wthats who told huh...

especially if they got a pot belly...
[/quote]

STFU


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 12:26 PM~8396181
> *i guess your fatass never had a decent woman so you will take anything you can get. low standards just like your car.
> *


finally your balls dropped. LOL and you thinkin bout somebody else there bud.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> so wthats who told huh...
> 
> especially if they got a pot belly...


DAWG YOU'RE GONNA WAKE THE BEAST. :0
[/quote]

So What..Its called being a friend...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> DAWG YOU'RE GONNA WAKE THE BEAST. :0


So What..Its called being a friend...
[/quote]




??????????????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 09:22 AM~8396151
> *note to the women. please wear more clothes to the next lowriding event.
> *


Lol, does that go out to me too??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 26 2007, 11:30 AM~8396210
> *Lol, does that go out to me too??
> *


WASSUP CHICK :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 12:26 PM~8396181
> *i guess your fatass never had a decent woman so you will take anything you can get. low standards just like your car.
> *


this coming from a guy who uses rustoleum undercoating and fishes lincoln towncars from New orleans. :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 26 2007, 11:36 AM~8396232
> *this coming from a guy who uses rustoleum undercoating and fishes lincoln towncars from New orleans.  :uh:
> *




A HOLD UP CUZZ ,,,,,, WHY YOU PICKIN ON MY BITCH??????? :twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 12:38 PM~8396249
> *A HOLD UP CUZZ ,,,,,, WHY YOU PICKIN ON MY BITCH??????? :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:32 AM~8396223
> *WASSUP CHICK :biggrin:
> *


not much just chillen reading all of the posts clownin on COCHINA. how u doing?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 26 2007, 10:39 AM~8396268
> *not much just chillen reading all of the posts clownin on COCHINA. how u doing?
> *



Yeah their oh so interesting


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> so wthats who told huh...
> 
> especially if they got a pot belly...


STFU
[/quote]
fuck youuuuuuuuuu , you potbelly,bleached hair, no matching roots, homemade crip bikini wearing biotch!!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 26 2007, 11:39 AM~8396268
> *not much just chillen reading all of the posts clownin on COCHINA. how u doing?
> *


DID YOU READ THE ONE WHERE SHE WAS TALKIN SHIT ABOUT YOU????? :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> STFU


fuck youuuuuuuuuu , you potbelly,bleached hair, no matching roots, homemade crip bikini wearing biotch!!!!!!
[/quote]

aww somone is getting mad lmao


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> STFU


fuck youuuuuuuuuu , you potbelly,bleached hair, no matching roots, homemade crip bikini wearing biotch!!!!!!
[/quote]

holy crap! :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> STFU


fuck youuuuuuuuuu , you potbelly,bleached hair, no matching roots, homemade crip bikini wearing biotch!!!!!!
[/quote]







:0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:41 AM~8396288
> *DID YOU READ THE ONE WHERE SHE WAS TALKIN SHIT ABOUT YOU????? :0
> *



I dont even know her so why would i talk about her?


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:41 AM~8396288
> *DID YOU READ THE ONE WHERE SHE WAS TALKIN SHIT ABOUT YOU????? :0
> *


no what what happend?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> STFU


fuck youuuuuuuuuu , you potbelly,bleached hair, no matching roots, homemade crip bikini wearing biotch!!!!!!
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 12:41 PM~8396288
> *DID YOU READ THE ONE WHERE SHE WAS TALKIN SHIT ABOUT YOU????? :0
> *


Don fuckin king ova here. LOL


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 09:42 AM~8396305
> *I dont even know her so why would i talk about her?
> *


well hey COCHINA am De'Andra. now you know me. I hope you werent talking about me. but if you were i guess girls will be girls!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> STFU


fuck youuuuuuuuuu , you potbelly,bleached hair, no matching roots, homemade crip bikini wearing biotch!!!!!!
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damm this dudehere got gangsta ...lol!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:42 AM~8396305
> *I dont even know her so why would i talk about her?
> *





:angry: 
LLLIIIAAARRR. WHY YOU GO AND DELETE YOUR POST????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> STFU


fuck youuuuuuuuuu , you potbelly,bleached hair, no matching roots, homemade crip bikini wearing biotch!!!!!!
[/quote]

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HARSH


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 11:45 AM~8396339
> *:angry:
> LLLIIIAAARRR. WHY YOU GO AND DELETE YOUR POST????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 26 2007, 10:45 AM~8396335
> *well hey COCHINA am De'Andra. now you know me. I hope you werent talking about me. but if you were i guess girls will be girls!
> *


no i have never said anything bout you and i didnt know who u were until right now


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:45 AM~8396339
> *:angry:
> LLLIIIAAARRR. WHY YOU GO AND DELETE YOUR POST????
> *



i dont even know how to do that


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:47 AM~8396353
> *i dont even know how to do that
> *





WHY YOU LYING? YOU SCARED????


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:49 AM~8396368
> *WHY YOU LYING?  YOU SCARED????
> *


SCARED OF WHAT?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:49 AM~8396373
> *SCARED OF WHAT?
> *





OF THE PRINCESS??? CUZ SHE AINT SCARED OF NO ONE???


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:51 AM~8396381
> *OF THE PRINCESS???  CUZ SHE AINT SCARED OF NO ONE???
> *


FIRST OF ALL IF IM NOT SCARED OF UR PUNK ASS WHAT MAKES U THINK IM SCARED OF A GIRL?

SO QUIT TRYNA START SHIT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 12:52 PM~8396387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X190 ! LOL foo gonna sell some tickets.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 11:51 AM~8396381
> *OF THE PRINCESS???  CUZ SHE AINT SCARED OF NO ONE???
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:52 AM~8396385
> *FIRST OF ALL IF IM NOT SCARED OF UR PUNK ASS WHAT MAKES U THINK IM SCARED OF A GIRL?
> 
> SO QUIT TRYNA START SHIT
> *


WHY YOU GETTIN MAD???


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:53 AM~8396402
> *WHY YOU GETTIN MAD???
> *



NO ONE SAID I WAS... I WAS JUST FILLING U IN ON SOME FACTS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> fuck youuuuuuuuuu , you potbelly,bleached hair, no matching roots, homemade crip bikini wearing biotch!!!!!!


aww somone is getting mad lmao
[/quote]
im neva mad...im sittin here laughing at yo dumbass...

***** kill yoself!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 09:51 AM~8396381
> *OF THE PRINCESS???  CUZ SHE AINT SCARED OF NO ONE???
> *


lol, thats right!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 12:54 PM~8396409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha haha!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 12:54 PM~8396409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> aww somone is getting mad lmao


im neva mad...im sittin here laughing at yo dumbass...

***** kill yoself!
[/quote]

IM NOT THE *****..

SO HOP OFF ALREADY


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:54 AM~8396405
> *NO ONE SAID I WAS... I WAS JUST FILLING U IN ON SOME FACTS
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> aww somone is getting mad lmao


im neva mad...im sittin here laughing at yo dumbass...

***** kill yoself!
[/quote]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> im neva mad...im sittin here laughing at yo dumbass...
> 
> ***** kill yoself!


IM NOT THE *****..

SO HOP OFF ALREADY
[/quote]
oh yea.. ur the cochina...
one of the big bitches who all think they look good...

1-800-jenny craig...
that number may come in handy!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> aww somone is getting mad lmao


im neva mad...im sittin here laughing at yo dumbass...

***** kill yoself!
[/quote]
lmfao!



>





> im neva mad...im sittin here laughing at yo dumbass...
> 
> ***** kill yoself!











[/quote]
this nikka here and his freaking smily things..lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> IM NOT THE *****..
> 
> SO HOP OFF ALREADY


oh yea.. ur the cochina...
one of the big bitches who all think they look good...

1-800-jenny craig...
that number may come in handy!
[/quote]


LMAO SERIOUSLY CALL ME FAT ALL U WANT... IS THAT ALL U CAN COME UP WITH *YAWNS* UR PUTTING ME TO SLEEP.

I WEIGH 120 I DONT CONSIDER THAT REAL FAT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u just need a tummy tuck...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> IM NOT THE *****..
> 
> SO HOP OFF ALREADY


oh yea.. ur the cochina...
one of the big bitches who all think they look good...

1-800-jenny craig...
that number may come in handy!
[/quote]

AND ANOTHER THING I NEVER ONCE SAID I WAS ALL GOOD I NEVER SAID SHIT TO ANYONE AND IVE NEVER BEEN NOTHING BUT NICE. SO TALK ALL DA SHIT U WANT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i heard u wanted to be in the log magnificos calender!!

did u make it?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

double post


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

how come fat bitches always got somethin to say?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 11:02 AM~8396474
> *u just need a tummy tuck...
> *


IF U SAY SO ..LIKE I SAID BEFORE AT LEAST I HAVE A REASON Y MY STOMACH IS LIKE DAT. AND AT LEAST I DONT HAVE STRETCH MARKS N SHIT


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 11:04 AM~8396492
> *double post
> *


WHEN I WANTED TO DO THAT ..IT WAS FOR 2006


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:05 AM~8396504
> *WHEN I WANTED TO DO THAT ..IT WAS FOR 2006
> *


AND NO I DIDNT DUMBASS DIDNT U SEE THE CALENDAR ...I HAD JUST HAD MY BABY 6 MONTHS PRIOR TO THAT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:04 AM~8396495
> *IF U SAY SO ..LIKE I SAID BEFORE AT LEAST I HAVE A REASON Y MY STOMACH IS LIKE DAT. AND AT LEAST I DONT HAVE STRETCH MARKS N SHIT
> *


didnt get close enuff to see all that.. all ur fans bombed rushed me..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cochina i think youre hot. very good looking.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:06 AM~8396510
> *AND NO I DIDNT DUMBASS DIDNT U SEE THE CALENDAR ...I HAD JUST HAD MY BABY 6 MONTHS PRIOR TO THAT
> *


no i didnt buy the calender.. im talking about this yr.. i heard u wanted to be in it..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 11:08 AM~8396517
> *didnt get close enuff to see all that.. all ur fans bombed rushed me..
> *



OH DID THEY? ...WELL I DONT HAVE ANY..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 12:08 PM~8396521
> *cochina i think youre hot. very good looking.
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 11:09 AM~8396527
> *no i didnt buy the calender.. im talking about this yr.. i heard u wanted to be in it..
> *



No i never called anyone about it... but dani called and said to get a lil bit mor thinner and i could do it..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:41 AM~8396283
> *Yeah their oh so interesting
> *


CAT FIGHT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im getting bored with this... I feel like Im in fourth grade recess.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> oh yea.. ur the cochina...
> one of the big bitches who all think they look good...
> 
> 1-800-jenny craig...
> that number may come in handy!


LMAO SERIOUSLY CALL ME FAT ALL U WANT... IS THAT ALL U CAN COME UP WITH *YAWNS* UR PUTTING ME TO SLEEP.

I WEIGH 120 I DONT CONSIDER THAT REAL FAT
[/quote]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Jul 26 2007, 11:10 AM~8396533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mee too.. im a go work on my car


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> LMAO SERIOUSLY CALL ME FAT ALL U WANT... IS THAT ALL U CAN COME UP WITH *YAWNS* UR PUTTING ME TO SLEEP.
> 
> I WEIGH 120 I DONT CONSIDER THAT REAL FAT











[/quote]

LMAO UR GAY I COULD TAKE A PIC AND PROVE IT TO UR DUMBASS IF I WANTED TO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 12:04 PM~8396495
> *IF U SAY SO ..LIKE I SAID BEFORE AT LEAST I HAVE A REASON Y MY STOMACH IS LIKE DAT. AND AT LEAST I DONT HAVE STRETCH MARKS N SHIT
> *


THEN WHY WOULD YOU WEAR SUM SHIT LIKE THAT AND WALK AROUND :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 12:10 PM~8396533
> *OH DID THEY? ...WELL I DONT HAVE ANY..
> *




YEAH YOU DO "THE LONESTAR"LAST POST PG.4926


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 26 2007, 11:19 AM~8396594
> *THEN  WHY  WOULD  YOU WEAR SUM SHIT  LIKE  THAT AND WALK AROUND  :0  :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE I CAN DO THAT...WHY DONT U JUST GET OVER IT ALREADY DAMMMMN


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 26 2007, 12:19 PM~8396594
> *THEN  WHY  WOULD  YOU WEAR SUM SHIT  LIKE  THAT AND WALK AROUND  :0  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE..... BUT STAY IN YOUR OWN TOPIC BUDDY :0   :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

>


LMAO UR GAY I COULD TAKE A PIC AND PROVE IT TO UR DUMBASS IF I WANTED TO
[/quote]
Sure


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2007, 09:47 AM~8395001
> *I say lets hit up macgregor..since there will be no desert dreams picnic this yr.....my club is down to bbq ...
> *


truckville


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this topic is always full of comedy.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:20 AM~8396599
> *CAUSE I CAN DO THAT...WHY DONT U JUST GET OVER IT ALREADY DAMMMMN
> *



DAMN YALL TRIPPIN ITS NOT LIKE I WAS BENDING OVER SHOWING MY ASS AND TITIES... I COULD UNDERSTAND IF I WAS BUT DAMNNNNN MOVE AROUND AND GET THE FUCK OUT MY BUSINESS ALREADY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 12:20 PM~8396599
> *CAUSE I CAN DO THAT...WHY DONT U JUST GET OVER IT ALREADY DAMMMMN
> *


BEEN OVER IT SINCE I SEEN YOU HOW BOUT THE MONSTER YOU WERE WITH DIDNT SHE THINK SHE WAS OVER WEIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 12:20 PM~8396601
> *TRUE..... BUT STAY IN YOUR OWN TOPIC BUDDY :0      :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> LMAO UR GAY I COULD TAKE A PIC AND PROVE IT TO UR DUMBASS IF I WANTED TO


Sure








[/quote]


OKAY NOW UR JUST EXATERATING


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 26 2007, 11:21 AM~8396609
> *BEEN  OVER  IT  SINCE  I SEEN  YOU  HOW  BOUT THE  MONSTER  YOU WERE  WITH  DIDNT SHE  THINK SHE WAS  OVER WEIGHT  :biggrin:
> *



WHO CARES ... IF SHE WANTS TO WEAR THAT THEN LET HER...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 23 2007, 09:08 PM~8375767
> *Thanks
> Yeah...i guess that's what happens when you have two big sisters dressing you...lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HI, 'D' YOU DRESS VERY NICE @ ALL THE CAR SHOW..
TRULY BLESS 
SONIA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 12:41 PM~8396286
> *fuck youuuuuuuuuu , you potbelly,bleached hair, no matching roots, homemade crip bikini wearing biotch!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ruthless.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 12:22 PM~8396623
> *WHO CARES ... IF SHE WANTS TO WEAR THAT THEN LET HER...
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2007, 11:26 AM~8396646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



iTS PRETTY FUNNY HOW U HAVE A GRAPHIC THAT SAYS FUCK DA HATAZ BUT YET U R ONE..SO I GUESS U NEED TO FUCK URSELF


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2007, 01:21 PM~8396605
> *this topic is always full of comedy.
> *


x2


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

It's good to see you are checking out my profile.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2007, 11:31 AM~8396664
> *It's good to see you are checking out my profile.
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:28 AM~8396651
> *iTS PRETTY FUNNY HOW U HAVE A GRAPHIC THAT SAYS FUCK DA HATAZ BUT YET U R ONE..SO I GUESS U NEED TO FUCK URSELF
> *


no, that oour shop sign.. i made that.. want one.. 20 bucks shipped..


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:28 AM~8396651
> *iTS PRETTY FUNNY HOW U HAVE A GRAPHIC THAT SAYS FUCK DA HATAZ BUT YET U R ONE..SO I GUESS U NEED TO FUCK URSELF
> *


WHUTZ U GIRL,

I JUST WANTED TO SAY WELCOME TO LAYITLOW..
AND JUST REMEBER KEEP UR HEAD UP...IF U DONT REMEBER ME 
U & DANI CAME OUT TO CARSHOW HOSTED FOR HERMAN MAY 20,07..

FROM:HOLY ROLLERZ PROM :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 11:35 AM~8396684
> *no, that oour shop sign.. i made that.. want one.. 20 bucks shipped..
> *



its nice


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 26 2007, 11:35 AM~8396687
> *WHUTZ U GIRL,
> 
> I JUST WANTED TO SAY  WELCOME TO LAYITLOW..
> ...



oh heyyyyy i remember u!!!!!!!!!!


how have u been?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin nick... :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

I'VE BEEN FINE,
I DID GET TO WALK TO SEE NICE SHOW CAR BECAUSE I HAD A VENDING BOOTH ...BUT DANI CAME BY TO SAY & SO DIDNT ALOT OF CAR & BIKE CLUBS CAME TO BOOTH TO SAY HI THAT WAS NICE OF THEM........ :thumbsup:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 26 2007, 11:46 AM~8396768
> *I'VE BEEN FINE,
> I DID GET TO WALK TO SEE  NICE SHOW CAR BECAUSE I HAD A VENDING BOOTH ...BUT DANI CAME BY TO SAY & SO DIDNT ALOT OF CAR & BIKE CLUBS CAME TO BOOTH TO SAY HI THAT WAS NICE OF THEM........ :thumbsup:
> *


oh i didnt know u were there or else i would have came by...

have u taked to herman lately??


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 11:50 AM~8395801
> *YOUR MISSING THE POINT. YOU SHOULDN'T BE OK WITH GUYS HAVING TO CLOSE THERE EYES WHEN THEY SEE YOU. I MEAN MY GOD COVER UP BIG GIRLS CAN BE SXY BUT YOU JUST LOOK LIKE A WHORE.*


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> I DONT EXPECT SHIT FROM ANYBODY LOVE IT OR HATE IT.. AND FUCK U
> CLOSE UR FUKN EYES NEXT TIME.


*YOUR MISSING THE POINT. YOU SHOULDN'T BE OK WITH GUYS HAVING TO CLOSE THERE EYES WHEN THEY SEE YOU. I MEAN MY GOD COVER UP BIG GIRLS CAN BE SXY BUT YOU JUST LOOK LIKE A WHORE.[/color]*

IF YOU'RE SAYIN "LOVE IT OR HATE IT" THEN WHY YOU GETTIN MAD WHEN THEY HATE IT. NEXT TIME YOU KNOW DONT POST PIX PEOPLE ARE GONNA CLOWN ON.
[/quote]
[/quote]



damn i see ur still all up on me.. GET OVER IT!!!!!! IF U SAY I LOOK LIKE A WHORE OH WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GET TO DA FUKN POINT... I JUST DONT GIVE A FUK..AS LONG AS I KNOW IM NOT THEN THATS WHAT MATTERS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone got some 10 or 12 inch pair of cylinders to sell. nothing new just decent used ones. Hit me up or call Kevin. Looking for some real quick.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so what day is that benefit for that other kevin that got cancer?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this shits getting boring..
back to the lowriders...









ragedy mofucka


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> *YOU JUST KEEP TELLING YOURSELF THAT.*


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 01:31 PM~8396662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 26 2007, 10:50 AM~8396803
> *YOUR MISSING THE POINT. YOU SHOULDN'T BE OK WITH GUYS HAVING TO CLOSE THERE EYES WHEN THEY SEE YOU. I MEAN MY GOD COVER UP BIG GIRLS CAN BE SXY BUT YOU JUST LOOK LIKE A WHORE.
> *


ty be nice!!!! miss you, i am almost positive i will be home for the show!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey slim, whats happening?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

>


LMAO UR GAY I COULD TAKE A PIC AND PROVE IT TO UR DUMBASS IF I WANTED TO
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 26 2007, 02:10 PM~8396962
> *hey slim, whats happening?
> *


sup ma how you doing


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 26 2007, 12:05 PM~8396922
> *YOU JUST KEEP TELLING YOURSELF THAT.
> *



I DONT NEED TO KEEP TELLING MYSELF THAT... A WHORE IS SOMEONE WHO SLEEPS AROUND...


I DONT DO THAT. THANKS AND COME AGAIN ASSHOLE


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 11:10 AM~8396970
> *sup ma how you doing
> *


i am good, just chilen and enjoying the hollywood drama! how about you?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 01:08 PM~8396521
> *cochina i think youre hot. very good looking.
> *


what a fuckin suckaaaaaaaaa


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 12:12 PM~8396986
> *what a fuckin suckaaaaaaaaa
> *



Thanks Lonestar


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pick one up at your local bookstore  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8397030


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 01:03 PM~8396895
> *so what day is that benefit for that other kevin that got cancer?
> *


Sepa.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 11:17 AM~8397043
> *pick one up at your local bookstore
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8397030
> *


nice!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 02:13 PM~8396993
> *Thanks Lonestar
> *


THATS COMMIN FROM RONALD MCKENNY......HE TRING TO SAY YOU LOOK LIKE A DOUBLE QUARTER POUNDER WITH CHEESE A LARGE COKE AND A BUCKET-O-FRIES WITH EXSTRA CATCHUP :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 12:20 PM~8397076
> *THATS COMMIN FROM RONALD MCKENNY......HE TRING TO SAY YOU LOOK LIKE A DOUBLE QUARTER POUNDER WITH CHEESE A LARGE COKE AND A BUCKET-O-FRIES WITH EXSTRA CATCHUP :biggrin:
> *



MmM Well im sure u ike to eat mcdonalds too


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NOPE I LIKE BURGER KING.......I DONT THINK YOU LOOK LIKE A DOUBLE WHOOPER WITH CHEESE


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 26 2007, 11:23 AM~8397100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there!


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 26 2007, 12:23 PM~8397103
> *I will be there!
> *



yeah im going too


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 01:20 PM~8397076
> *THATS COMMIN FROM RONALD MCKENNY......HE TRING TO SAY YOU LOOK LIKE A DOUBLE QUARTER POUNDER WITH CHEESE A LARGE COKE AND A BUCKET-O-FRIES WITH EXSTRA CATCHUP :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 02:20 PM~8397076
> *THATS COMMIN FROM RONALD MCKENNY......HE TRING TO SAY YOU LOOK LIKE A DOUBLE QUARTER POUNDER WITH CHEESE A LARGE COKE AND A BUCKET-O-FRIES WITH EXSTRA CATCHUP :biggrin:
> *


AWWWWWW FUCK IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 26 2007, 12:25 PM~8396636
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> HI,  'D' YOU DRESS VERY NICE @ ALL THE CAR SHOW..
> TRULY BLESS
> ...


Thanks 
..and now i know where to get my purses from :cheesy:
Seriously though...next time I need a new one(which is like once or twice a month) I'm gonna holla at ya'll!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WELL IM GETTIN OFF RIGHT NOW (SOMTHIN YALL MIGHT NOT NEVER KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT) SO GOTTA GO


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 26 2007, 12:28 PM~8397148
> *Thanks
> ..and now i know where to get my purses from :cheesy:
> Seriously though...next time I need a new one(which is like once or twice a month) I'm gonna holla at ya'll!!!
> *


she sells them too :0 

so when we gonna go to freds lmao


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2007, 11:01 AM~8395908
> *Breaking news.........
> BBQ AUG.5th...MacGregor....................
> *


Noooo...the one day i'm gonna be out of town!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 12:23 PM~8397101
> *NOPE I LIKE BURGER KING.......I DONT THINK YOU LOOK LIKE A DOUBLE WHOOPER WITH CHEESE
> *


yea right, more like some chicken fingers..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sooo lost on this topic... i went from mess talking to some Photoshopped McDonalds pics...to some random convo about Whoppers, quater pounders and chicken fingers... 

...Well..I'm hungry now..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 26 2007, 12:36 PM~8397236
> *I'm sooo lost on this topic... i went from mess talking to some Photoshopped McDonalds pics...to some random convo about Whoppers, quater pounders and chicken fingers...
> 
> ...Well..I'm hungry now..
> *


:uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 01:38 PM~8397257
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: Right back at ya!
:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 26 2007, 01:23 PM~8397100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey send that to my email ASAP. Front and back if possible.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 26 2007, 12:42 PM~8397282
> *Hey send that to my email ASAP. Front and back if possible.
> *


PM YOUR EMAIL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 26 2007, 12:40 PM~8397271
> *:uh: Right back at ya!
> :cheesy:
> *


no
:uh:
:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 26 2007, 02:42 PM~8397282
> *Hey send that to my email ASAP. Front and back if possible.
> *


are those models on the flyer going to be on the show or is that false advertisement :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 26 2007, 12:12 PM~8396049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll fools trippin today.. making houston lowriders look bad.. so, least thats word on da street.. by someone who's name i aint gonna mention. (you know who you are  )


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Jul 26 2007, 01:43 PM~8397286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no they will be there for sure....in flyer and poster board form


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2007, 02:29 PM~8397652
> *not true.      pulse aint needed.  long as it still warm.
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

crazy mf...... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2007, 03:29 PM~8397652
> *not true.      pulse aint needed.  long as it still warm.
> :0
> *


damn you late on that one. LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW HOW TO REPAIR A STEERING COLUM FOR MY CAPRICE???? IF SO HIT ME UP AT 713-303-5056 THANX


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 03:36 PM~8398252
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW HOW TO REPAIR A STEERING COLUM FOR MY CAPRICE???? IF SO HIT ME UP AT 713-303-5056 THANX
> 
> 
> ...


That is a bad ass pic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 02:36 PM~8398252
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW HOW TO REPAIR A STEERING COLUM FOR MY CAPRICE???? IF SO HIT ME UP AT 713-303-5056 THANX
> 
> 
> ...


individual out of bounds, 10 yard penalty for putting that plaque on the ground. im gonna make og check call right now.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 03:45 PM~8398335
> *individual out of bounds, 10 yard penalty for putting that plaque on the ground. im gonna make og check call right now.
> *



FUCKIN SNITCH :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WAT IT IS HTOWN A NICK DA BACK WINDOW LOOK CLEAN N CLEAR N DAT PIC U FINALLY CLEAN IT AFTER DA SHOW?????LOL J/K


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2007, 03:08 PM~8398570
> *WAT IT IS HTOWN A NICK DA BACK WINDOW LOOK CLEAN N CLEAR N DAT PIC U FINALLY CLEAN IT AFTER DA SHOW?????LOL J/K
> *


it was his first time at a real car show so i had to coach him thru the whole day. he was a little idimidated by all the clean cars. i even showed him how to tighten the knock offs, at mcdonalds the morning before :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 03:12 PM~8398597
> *it was his first time at a real car show so i had to coach him thru the whole day. he was a little idimidated by all the clean cars. i even showed him how to tighten the knock offs, at mcdonalds the morning before  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Lol low blow!!!!! Dam nick like dat???? Next time ill help wit anything I can lol (but he sure did shine da chrome of dat INDIVIDUALS plaque!!!!!!)


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 08:01 AM~8395074
> *THEY'RE NOT THROWING ONE THIS YEAR????
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 25 2007, 07:28 PM~8391568
> *i dont post in here anymore...but this is fukn funny
> *


you dont post in here anymore since you owned bish :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 08:52 AM~8395414
> *i say do a back to school fundraiser......bbq at the park and have a dropoff for school supplies and back packs......right now school supplies are very cheap and i'm sure that if promoted it would raise a lot.....then donate it to a needy school or shelter in the area......
> 
> we've done it here and we did pretty good....gave the school supplies to the women's shelter....they said that the kids needed shoes so we bought 15 gift certificates from payless
> *



quit trying to get free school supplies for your 10 rascels :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 04:36 PM~8398252
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW HOW TO REPAIR A STEERING COLUM FOR MY CAPRICE???? IF SO HIT ME UP AT 713-303-5056 THANX
> 
> 
> ...


loose from where it tilts? i can fix that.. but won't


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 26 2007, 05:28 PM~8398725
> *quit trying to get free school supplies for your 10 rascels :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> NO I DIDN'T MISS THE WHOLE CONVERSATION. IF EVERYONE ON THIS TOPIC IS A HATER THEN WHY YOU KEEP COMING BACK. TO ME I SEE YOU HATIN ON EVERYONES OPINION SO I GUESS YOU FIT RIGHT IN . IN THE WORDS OF 50 CENT " HATE IT OR LOVE IT".


No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. Not Everyone feels like you do. I Never get on this thing But When *Dani *Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.
[/quote]


:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 26 2007, 05:37 PM~8398809
> *No Im Not Hating On Anyone's Opnion.. Cause That is Your Opnion. Not Everyone feels like you do. I Never get on this thing But When Dani Called And Told Me PPl were Talking About Me Then Of Course My Reaction Was To Come On here And Defend Myself.
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


DANI WENT CAPITANA ON THE SPOT! :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL 

dave youre a fool!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 10:16 AM~8396092
> *hate that shit.....need to get my damn wisdom teeth pulled...causin me to get sick.... :angry:
> *



all mine were taken out on 99. :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 26 2007, 03:38 PM~8398831
> *LOL
> 
> dave youre a fool!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sum pics i took


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2007, 02:36 PM~8398252
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE OR KNOW HOW TO REPAIR A STEERING COLUM FOR MY CAPRICE???? IF SO HIT ME UP AT 713-303-5056 THANX
> 
> 
> ...


MICK !! FINE THIS DUDE FOR LETTING THE PLAQUE TOUCH THE GROUND !! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 03:41 PM~8398866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


roof looks nice.. lol..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 26 2007, 04:14 PM~8399214
> *MICK !! FINE THIS DUDE FOR LETTING THE PLAQUE TOUCH THE GROUND !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 02:20 PM~8397076
> *THATS COMMIN FROM RONALD MCKENNY......HE TRING TO SAY YOU LOOK LIKE A DOUBLE QUARTER POUNDER WITH CHEESE A LARGE COKE AND A BUCKET-O-FRIES WITH EXSTRA CATCHUP :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: still lol


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 26 2007, 02:12 PM~8396986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i have a clarion vrx755vd touch screen dvd/mp3/wma 7in indash looks like this











FO SALE ASKIN 350 NEED IT GONE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SHHHHHHHH EL CAPITAN IN IN THE HOUSE hno: hno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

see everyone at the los mag show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2007, 05:40 PM~8399870
> *i have a clarion vrx755vd touch screen dvd/mp3/wma 7in indash looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


hummm nice..


oh shit.. snitch.... runnnnnnn!!
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *MsDani*







:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

puttin in work.. disturbeds truck..
makeover coming soon


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 06:26 PM~8400234
> *puttin in work.. disturbeds truck..
> makeover coming soon
> 
> ...


dont post any more
pix until its done.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@Jul 26 2007, 08:07 PM~8400581
> *dont post any more
> pix until its done.
> *


Damn attention Whore


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 05:26 PM~8400234
> *puttin in work.. disturbeds truck..
> makeover coming soon
> 
> ...


 WETSANDING, something I don't miss!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc+Jul 26 2007, 07:07 PM~8400581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u know u miss it..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 26 2007, 07:26 PM~8400234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it sux, but hey gotta do what i gotta do


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

whos down?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry8401519


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up disturbed.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 10:11 PM~8401911
> *what's up disturbed.
> *


what up mayne, just tryin to catch up on the topic


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 26 2007, 04:28 PM~8398725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


old bastaaad.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2007, 11:19 PM~8402003
> *what up mayne, just tryin to catch up on the topic
> *


not much man, lots of entertainment in this topic.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 10:23 PM~8402052
> *not much man, lots of entertainment in this topic.
> *


yea i kno tell me about it, oh wells i guess whatever helps everyone get thru that day


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2007, 11:26 PM~8402081
> *yea i kno tell me about it, oh wells i guess whatever helps everyone get thru that day
> *


you going with patterns on the truck or solid color?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 09:21 PM~8402034
> *:uh:  i take good care of my babies.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


bullshit.. ol nappy headed kids..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 10:27 PM~8402090
> *you going with patterns on the truck or solid color?
> *


two-toned with patterns and shit load of flake.....i dont kno how it is going to look cuz i wont be hear, illl be on vacation so ill be coming home to a surprise


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2007, 11:33 PM~8402134
> *two-toned with patterns and shit load of flake.....i dont kno how it is going to look cuz i wont be hear, illl be on vacation so ill be coming home to a surprise
> *


  

got a baby on the way so the mazda is losing the murals and just going with a basic color and probably some patterns. nothing fancy since it will probably be my daily transportation for work again to save $ on gas.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 10:32 PM~8402125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nick looks so happy with his kool-aid ass smile, and oh slim over towers everyone....and then kenny u not even payin attention, u must have been lookin at that mcdonalds....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2007, 09:37 PM~8402176
> *damn nick looks so happy with his kool-aid ass smile, and oh slim over towers everyone....and then kenny u not even payin attention, u must have been lookin at that mcdonalds....lol
> *


yea nick does look happy huh. hes lucky i even voted his ass in. i gave him a pass, but i can pull it anytime i want


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 10:35 PM~8402157
> *
> 
> got a baby on the way so the mazda is losing the murals and just going with a basic color and probably some patterns.  nothing fancy since it will probably be my daily transportation for work again to save $ on gas.
> *


oh no shit, well congrats and oh well sometimes simple is the best way to go ....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2007, 11:40 PM~8402197
> *oh no shit, well congrats and oh well sometimes simple is the best way to go ....
> *


thanks.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 10:40 PM~8402195
> *yea nick does look happy huh.  hes lucky i even voted his ass in. i gave him a pass, but i can pull it anytime i want
> *


lol, well i guess he better stop fukin wit u before u pull his card.....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheres nick at????


oh my bad that ***** dont have a computer at home, last i heard was he pawned it to get new tires for the show. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 10:42 PM~8402213
> *wheres nick at????
> oh my bad that ***** dont have a computer at home, last i heard was he pawned it to get new tires for the show.  :biggrin:
> *


lol ballin!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 10:27 PM~8402093
> *bullshit.. ol nappy headed kids..
> *


i said my kids...not yours...










:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 10:42 PM~8402213
> *wheres nick at????
> oh my bad that ***** dont have a computer at home, last i heard was he pawned it to get new tires for the show.  :biggrin:
> *


lol, no shit.....well we all cant be big pimpin and ballin out of control like u playa..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 10:42 PM~8402213
> *wheres nick at????
> oh my bad that ***** dont have a computer at home, last i heard was he pawned it to get new tires for the show.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 that's fked up!!!!! :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 11:42 PM~8402213
> *wheres nick at????
> oh my bad that ***** dont have a computer at home, last i heard was he pawned it to get new tires for the show.  :biggrin:
> *


damn living at home and hitting up pawn shops?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2007, 05:10 PM~8399632
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 10:45 PM~8402238
> *i said my kids...not yours...
> 
> 
> ...



actually his hair is quite straight, and managable.

you dont know nappy.. What you know about buck shots?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 09:40 PM~8402195
> *yea nick does look happy huh.  hes lucky i even voted his ass in. i gave him a pass, but i can pull it anytime i want
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 10:49 PM~8402274
> *damn actually his hair is quite straight, and managable.
> you dont know nappy..  What you know about buck shots?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2007, 09:46 PM~8402248
> *lol, no shit.....well we all cant be big pimpin and ballin out of control like u playa..
> *


shit im broke why u think im parking the car


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 10:54 PM~8402323
> *shit im broke why u think im parking the car
> *



you could always pimp out houstoncochinalonjadeafuera.....you'd be rich off of capitan danny.... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2007, 10:54 PM~8402323
> *shit im broke why u think im parking the car
> *


tru that, shit im broke too thats why im leaving saturday to vegas to try and win some money so that i can try to do sum big thangs.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jul 26 2007, 10:58 PM~8402357
> *tru that, shit im broke too thats why im leaving saturday to vegas to try and win some money so that i can try to do sum big thangs.....
> *


damn fool....you really ballin out of control.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 11:58 PM~8402355
> *you could always pimp out houstoncochinalonjadeafuera.....you'd be rich off of capitan danny.... :biggrin:
> *


it was just a bad angle cabron, DON'T HATE!!!













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 10:59 PM~8402364
> *damn fool....you really ballin out of control.....
> *


 nah mayne not yet, im tryin tho


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 11:01 PM~8402387
> *it was just a bad angle cabron, DON'T HATE!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


oh....my bad....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 09:35 PM~8402157
> *
> 
> got a baby on the way so the mazda is losing the murals and just going with a basic color and probably some patterns.  nothing fancy since it will probably be my daily transportation for work again to save $ on gas.
> *



:0 :0 :0 baby latin on the way!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 27 2007, 12:12 AM~8402503
> *:0  :0  :0 baby latin on the way!!!!!
> *


yep. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 27 2007, 12:12 AM~8402503
> *:0  :0  :0 baby latin on the way!!!!!
> *


bet baby comes out lookin like this.. then avenge gonna get his azz whooped


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 12:30 AM~8402634
> *bet baby comes out lookin like this..  then avenge gonna get his azz whooped
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 26 2007, 11:30 PM~8402634
> *bet baby comes out lookin like this..  then avenge gonna get his azz whooped
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 26 2007, 09:45 PM~8402238
> *i said my kids...not yours...
> 
> 
> ...


i pull out.. thats why.. unlike cochina.. dude nutted in the pot belly..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2007, 11:46 PM~8402764
> *i pull out.. thats why.. unlike cochina.. dude nutted in the pot belly..
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im going to bed, im a get in trouble for that one tommorow morn..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

maaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn breakin boys off


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

...........................


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

EMILIANOS PASADENA JULY 28. ITS MY BOYS B-DAY. COME OUT AND KICK IT.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

finally friday!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

so


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 06:51 AM~8404069
> *EMILIANOS PASADENA JULY 28. ITS MY BOYS B-DAY. COME OUT AND KICK IT.
> *


ill stop by ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 06:51 AM~8404069
> *EMILIANOS PASADENA JULY 28. ITS MY BOYS B-DAY. COME OUT AND KICK IT.
> *


ill buy u a bucket of sprite


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Does anybody know of a place that sells new or used 175-75-14's in Houston???






disclaimer: sorry to interrupt houston topic's regular posts to ask a lowrider related question :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 27 2007, 08:46 AM~8404362
> *Does anybody know of a place that sells new or used 175-75-14's in Houston???
> disclaimer: sorry to interrupt houston topic's regular posts to ask a lowrider related question  :biggrin:
> *


KROME DOME USED TO SELL THEM AND SHORTYS HAS EM IN STOCK LAST TIME I CHECKED.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 27 2007, 08:46 AM~8404362
> *Does anybody know of a place that sells new or used 175-75-14's in Houston???
> disclaimer: sorry to interrupt houston topic's regular posts to ask a lowrider related question  :biggrin:
> *




How dare you....

:biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 07:49 AM~8404383
> *KROME DOME USED TO SELL THEM AND SHORTYS HAS EM IN STOCK LAST TIME I CHECKED.
> *



Cool thanks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 09:50 AM~8404389
> *How dare you....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 07:50 AM~8404389
> *How dare you....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: How's the east coast treating you bro?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 27 2007, 08:52 AM~8404404
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  How's the east coast treating you bro?
> *



treating me good. Im about to get a house... havent seen a lo lo in months.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2007, 08:51 AM~8404396
> *:uh:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 08:54 AM~8404421
> *treating me good. Im about to get a house... havent seen a lo lo in months.
> *


so where were you living this whole time? in the box the foucuss came in ? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 27 2007, 08:55 AM~8404427
> *so where were you living this whole time? in the box the foucuss came in ?  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


With my brother...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 07:49 AM~8404383
> *KROME DOME USED TO SELL THEM AND SHORTYS HAS EM IN STOCK LAST TIME I CHECKED.
> *


to correct you there my friend...they sure dont...try to get some last week ..hard to get....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 08:57 AM~8404444
> *:biggrin:
> With my brother...
> *



post pics of the casa when ya get it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 27 2007, 09:58 AM~8404459
> *post pics of the casa when y aget it
> *


 que que???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2007, 08:59 AM~8404461
> *que que???
> *



POW! KIDNEY STONES TO THE FACE NGAH!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 27 2007, 10:02 AM~8404480
> *POW! KIDNEY STONES TO THE FACE NGAH!
> *


they're gone hakkin. i'm going to go see the simpsons movie with the lil boy. tell you all about it and how it ends when i get back.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 27 2007, 08:58 AM~8404459
> *post pics of the casa when ya get it
> *



Here is what Im looking at...  












no, not the red mustang :uh: .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jul 27 2007, 08:51 AM~8404069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no nowhere. nobody.. ever.. you can probably find used.. i know place that has used ones. tony's tire shop near clinton dr and lockwood. you can also try used at leon's tire shop on telephone rd. near 610. but for cost of $35 a piece (tony's price) i'd just order new online. 


ohhhhhhhh.. wait.. i got 4 sitting on my 68 i wont be needing. they hurcules even! how much they worth to ya?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 26 2007, 05:59 PM~8400022
> *see everyone at the los mag show.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah and bring that camera with you. You took some great shots.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 09:03 AM~8404487
> *Here is what Im looking at...
> 
> 
> ...


all you need now is a puppy and a white picket fence!! HAHA buena suerte homie...it looks nice.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 27 2007, 09:09 AM~8404541
> *all you need now is a puppy and a white picket fence!! HAHA buena suerte homie...it looks nice.
> *



Thanks bro...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 27 2007, 09:03 AM~8404485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

them is white folks homes


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 08:04 AM~8404494
> *
> ohhhhhhhh.. wait.. i got 4  sitting on my 68 i wont be needing.  they hurcules even!    how much they worth to ya?
> *


Give you $20 each.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 27 2007, 09:16 AM~8404591
> *NO DO NOT RUIN IT FOR ME AS I WILL BE WAITING FOR IT TO COME OUT ON BOOTLEG DBD
> :0
> 
> ...



yup, this one was built in the 1700s... alot of history in it. Survived the Civil War, occupied by the yanks....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 09:22 AM~8404637
> *yup, this one was built in the 1700s... alot of history in it. Survived the Civil War, occupied by the yanks....
> *


damn baller, how much shipped?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 10:19 PM~8402551
> *yep.  :biggrin:
> *



congrats!!!! :biggrin: 


time to sell all them cars and buy a crib


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 01:54 PM~8396832
> *damn i see ur still all up on me.. GET OVER IT!!!!!! IF U SAY I LOOK LIKE A WHORE OH WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GET TO DA FUKN POINT... I JUST DONT GIVE A FUK..AS LONG AS I KNOW IM NOT THEN THATS WHAT MATTERS
> *


Your're one classy lady :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

clazzy starr


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2007, 10:57 AM~8404847
> *Your're one classy lady :uh:
> *


what up saltine?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 12:30 AM~8402634
> *bet baby comes out lookin like this..  then avenge gonna get his azz whooped
> 
> 
> ...


LOL fuker


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got some 1 ton precut springs they wanna dump


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2007, 12:33 AM~8402653
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yo, I promise it wasnt me. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2007, 09:57 AM~8404847
> *Your're one classy lady :uh:
> *


LOL

whats up brian? :wave: got your txt yday...you always got jokes! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 09:58 AM~8404854
> *clazzy starr
> *


:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 09:25 AM~8405045
> *:ugh:
> *


yea i thought the same thing :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 10:26 AM~8405057
> *yea i thought the same thing  :uh:
> *


you...think. ha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Jul 27 2007, 10:17 AM~8404605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahem.. i sent u text too. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so big pimp. can i expect to get paid tomoro when i tear down this car :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 11:29 AM~8405085
> *so big pimp. can i expect to get paid tomoro when i tear down this car  :0
> *


no imma do u like i do da bill collectors..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok i got 4 other people in line wanting the stuff, so thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 11:32 AM~8405105
> *ok i got 4 other people in line wanting the stuff, so thanks for letting me know.
> *


sell it to em then.. like i give a fk. i'll just steal it later on anyway. cause i'm a g like dat!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 11:36 AM~8405135
> *:uh:
> *


fk'n hamburglar


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 10:28 AM~8405081
> *ahem..    i sent u text too.   :angry:
> *


LOL yea you did...i responded to yours though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 11:37 AM~8405141
> *LOL yea you did...i responded to yours though.
> *


oh yeah.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 10:36 AM~8405138
> *fk'n hamburglar
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

thats all you danny.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 10:38 AM~8405150
> *oh yeah.
> *


see im not rude like that. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Jul 27 2007, 09:03 AM~8404487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20.50 here.....start the bidding.... :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 09:28 AM~8405081
> *no..seriously.      these tires are famous.. use to be on a lecab slab
> *


They're over 2 1/2 years old and probably worn out then...... :biggrin: I know they traveled around the U.S. showing.... same guy who made my old ride's wheels made the wheels those tires are on..  

name your price........ (without sentimental value tax and profit)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 27 2007, 11:42 AM~8405178
> *They're over 2 1/2 years old and probably worn out then...... :biggrin:  I know they traveled around the U.S. showing.... same guy who made my old ride's wheels made the wheels those tires are on..
> 
> name your price........ (without sentimental value tax and profit)
> *


you got any 14" tires to trade with? cause i'll still need tires until i get around to putting my new z's on. and yeah,but that wasn't a lowrider it was a slab.. so tread was worn evenly. still has alot of tread actualy. i'll take pics 2nite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 11:38 AM~8405152
> *:roflmao:
> 
> thats all you danny.....
> *


actually. i aint much into burgers.. hot wings, a taqueria would be more like it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still [email protected]


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 09:44 AM~8405192
> *you got any 14" tires to trade with?  cause i'll still need tires until i get around to putting my new z's on.  and yeah,but that wasn't a lowrider it was a slab.. so tread was worn evenly.    still has alot of tread actualy. i'll take pics 2nite.
> *


nah...the ones I got have been sitting for ever and look rotten......that's why I'm looking for some. I can wait 'til you get your Z's ready to mount....no biggie.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 09:51 AM~8405255
> *still [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone been to perry steak house and grill on i-10?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 27 2007, 11:52 AM~8405270
> *nah...the ones I got have been sitting for ever and look rotten......that's why I'm looking for some.  I can wait 'til you get your Z's ready to mount....no biggie.
> *


aight.. 



any other bidders?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 11:53 AM~8405290
> *anyone been to perry steak house and grill on i-10?
> *


no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 10:48 AM~8405229
> *actually. i aint much into burgers..    hot wings, a taqueria would be more like it.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

sup


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 27 2007, 10:53 AM~8405284
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 10:53 AM~8405290
> *anyone been to perry steak house and grill on i-10?
> *


nope


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 27 2007, 10:55 AM~8405310
> *sup
> *


hey loco.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 09:57 AM~8405322
> *hey loco.
> *


missed me? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 11:55 AM~8405304
> *:thumbsup:
> *


next time i go to wings-n-more..come thru. i wont try to grab ur azz or anything. this time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 27 2007, 10:57 AM~8405326
> *missed me?  :0
> *


you were gone??? :ugh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 11:59 AM~8405336
> *you were gone??? :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 09:59 AM~8405336
> *you were gone??? :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 10:40 AM~8405170
> *leaning to the right?? looks haunted.... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> *


I was trying to hurry up and take the picture since I was stopped in the middle of the road... not even 30 seconds later a freaking sheriff pulls up behind me and pulls me over. Starts talking smack about "he don know how we do things in Texas, but in NC they dont be stopping in the middle of the road like that...." then he spit out a huge thing of tabacco he had in his mouth... 

and yeah, it does look haunted, Im going over there today to take pictures of the interior...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 10:59 AM~8405332
> *next time i go to wings-n-more..come thru.  i wont try to  grab ur azz or anything.    this time.
> *


 :roflmao: 

i might come thru next time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 27 2007, 11:00 AM~8405345
> *
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

whats up in the desert?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 10:02 AM~8405356
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i might come thru next time.
> *


free ass grabs for everyone????
:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 27 2007, 12:03 PM~8405372
> *free ass grabs for everyone????
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 10:03 AM~8405370
> *:biggrin:
> 
> whats up in the desert?
> *


the fuckin' heat and humidity from the monsoon.
i try and stay inside as much as i can.

what up in houstone?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 27 2007, 11:03 AM~8405372
> *free ass grabs for everyone????
> :cheesy:
> *


theres not enough to go around. 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 27 2007, 11:03 AM~8405372
> *free ass grabs for everyone????
> :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2007, 11:04 AM~8405384
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

bunch of pervs! LOL


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 10:05 AM~8405392
> *theres not enough to go around.
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


oh there will be....


there will be.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 27 2007, 11:04 AM~8405387
> *the fuckin' heat and humidity from the monsoon.
> i try and stay inside as much as i can.
> 
> ...


sounds pretty similar except dealin with rain almost everyday. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 27 2007, 11:06 AM~8405404
> *oh there will be....
> there will be.
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 12:06 PM~8405397
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> bunch of pervs! LOL
> *


me no...........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

all yall!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 12:05 PM~8405392
> *theres not enough to go around.
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


i disagree. and got pics to support my opinion


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody talk to 713ridaz? ask em wtf he wanted and why he dont answer when i call back!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 11:12 AM~8405455
> *i disagree.  and got pics to support my opinion
> *



post them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 12:13 PM~8405466
> *post them.
> *


no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 11:12 AM~8405455
> *i disagree.  and got pics to support my opinion
> *


no you dont! stop lyin'!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 11:14 AM~8405480
> *no
> *



lies


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 11:13 AM~8405466
> *post them.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 11:15 AM~8405493
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 12:15 PM~8405482
> *no you dont! stop lyin'!
> *


ok.. i'm lying


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 11:14 AM~8405480
> *no
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 11:16 AM~8405497
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 12:13 PM~8405465
> *anybody talk to 713ridaz?  ask em wtf he wanted and why he dont answer when i call back!
> *


the green screen celly be trippin :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 11:18 AM~8405510
> *:buttkick:
> *



:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 11:17 AM~8405501
> *ok.. i'm lying
> *


yes...yes you are. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2007, 12:19 PM~8405518
> *the green screen celly be trippin :biggrin:
> *


oh.. i forgot to tell you, after seeing your setup.. Welcome to lowriding.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 11:20 AM~8405531
> *oh.. i forgot to tell you, after seeing your setup..  Welcome to lowriding.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 10:20 AM~8405531
> *oh.. i forgot to tell you, after seeing your setup..  Welcome to lowriding.
> *


ol friendly ass ***** u aint nothing but a big panda bear.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 12:22 PM~8405544
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


what i say? its that mans 1st setup. . and a damn clean one. i aint got no more slab jokes. all i can do is reminisce on when i use to fk wif him about his slab :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone seen .........todd,nene,and smiley don snached him..... they holdin him for ransome :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 12:23 PM~8405551
> *ol friendly ass ***** u aint nothing but a big panda bear.
> *


 huh? wha?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 27 2007, 10:24 AM~8405562
> *anyone seen .........todd,nene,and smiley don snached they holdin him for ransome :0  :0
> *


hes in mexico i talk to him yesterday


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 11:01 AM~8405352
> *I was trying to hurry up and take the picture since I was stopped in the middle of the road... not even 30 seconds later a freaking sheriff pulls up behind me and pulls me over. Starts talking smack about "he don know how we do things in Texas, but in NC they dont be stopping in the middle of the road like that...." then he spit out a huge thing of tabacco he had in his mouth...
> 
> and yeah, it does look haunted, Im going over there today to take pictures of the interior...
> *



nice though....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

oh shit they smuggled him across the border.....you talk to them how much they want for him


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. back to work. we packing up for move to downtown monday. anyway.. anybody with 14" 185 tires intersted in trading for 175 discontinued hercules tires.. make offer.. 


deuce


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 11:23 AM~8405561
> *what i say? its that mans 1st setup. . and a damn clean one.    i aint got no more slab jokes.  all i can do is reminisce on when i use to fk wif him about his slab  :angry:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..lone star come pick up these tanks this weekend.. or imma toss em in bayou behind crib.. all they doing is taking up useful space.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 12:23 PM~8405561
> *what i say? its that mans 1st setup. . and a damn clean one.    i aint got no more slab jokes.  all i can do is reminisce on when i use to fk wif him about his slab  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian AND dena (well sorta) cut their cars. big pimp whats up. you lookin real bad right now!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 12:33 PM~8405638
> *brian AND dena (well sorta) cut their cars. big pimp whats up. you lookin real bad right now!!!
> *


It also looks bad when hes sellin my old busted ass hurcs. everybody knows they were full of nails when I sold them to Latin :uh: Latin bought the wheels I threw the tires in for free


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im taking bets on big pimp vs. mac2lac. who will get cut first.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 12:45 PM~8405710
> *im taking bets on big pimp vs. mac2lac. who will get cut first.....
> *


my money is on mike


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 05:51 AM~8404069
> *EMILIANOS PASADENA JULY 28. ITS MY BOYS B-DAY. COME OUT AND KICK IT.
> *


hey whos b-dAY ? i will buy them a shot! or if they dnt drink I will bye them a coke or whatever! well i guess i will c u guys tomorrow!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 10:45 AM~8405710
> *im taking bets on big pimp vs. mac2lac. who will get cut first.....
> *


mines on mike too..
big pimp is too fuckin lazy.. he'll probaly be waiting for sum wet to come do it for him.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 11:48 AM~8405728
> *mines on mike too..
> big pimp is too fuckin lazy.. he'll probaly be waiting for sum wet to come do it for him.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Wait till danny starts breakin tie rods on that "I" beam 68...... those cars suck to lift!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 27 2007, 11:45 AM~8405710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
:biggrin: 
we'll see who's comes out nicer.... :biggrin: ...i'm gonna do a simple setup...single piston to the front w/adex...2 comp to the back with adels, chain bridged, reinforced stress points, maybe some chrome, slip yoke driveshaft, 8 batteries.....you know...keepin it simple....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 10:50 AM~8405748
> *
> :biggrin:
> we'll see who's comes out nicer.... :biggrin: ...i'm gonna do a simple setup...single piston to the front w/adex...2 comp to the back with adels, chain bridged, reinforced stress points, maybe some chrome, slip yoke driveshaft, 8 batteries.....you know...keepin it simple....
> *


i heard big pimp is going 4 pump, 4 chrome squares and hardline paneled out so i duno. i think my money is on big pimp....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 27 2007, 11:48 AM~8405728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i heard latin is designing a "top secret" crane frame for his car......but you didn't hear that from me... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 12:51 PM~8405756
> *i heard big pimp is going 4 pump, 4 chrome squares and hardline paneled out so i duno. i think my money is on big pimp....
> *


68 is the wrong car to do that to....... frame a suspension sux!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 11:51 AM~8405756
> *i heard big pimp is going 4 pump, 4 chrome squares and hardline paneled out so i duno. i think my money is on big pimp....
> *


like i said....i told you what i'm gonna do....no need to hide it....possible hardlined returns....haven't found anyone here yet to do em....mine will be for the street, not just to show....you ain't gotta hear bout it from noone ....cause i will tell you in advance....if you wanna know...just ask.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 10:50 AM~8405748
> *
> :biggrin:
> we'll see who's comes out nicer.... :biggrin: ...i'm gonna do a simple setup...single piston to the front w/adex...2 comp to the back with adels, chain bridged, reinforced stress points, maybe some chrome, slip yoke driveshaft, 8 batteries.....you know...keepin it simple....
> *


simple huh...

mines wont be..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 11:59 AM~8405817
> *simple huh...
> 
> mines wont be..
> *


CAUSE YOU A BALLA LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!! i had to sell tacos to pay my way into the show..  
yeah...you know us country folks have to keep it simple.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 12:05 PM~8405860
> *CAUSE YOU A BALLA LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!! i had to sell tacos to pay my way into the show..
> yeah...you know us country folks have to keep it simple.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 01:05 PM~8405860
> *CAUSE YOU A BALLA LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!! i had to sell tacos to pay my way into the show..
> yeah...you know us country folks have to keep it simple.... :biggrin:
> *


i didnt get any tacos


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2007, 12:14 PM~8405922
> *i didnt get any tacos
> *


i had plenty.......you should have stopped by the Navitaco stand..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2007, 12:12 PM~8405906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



what's up big homie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 01:18 PM~8405956
> *i had plenty.......you should have stopped by the Navitaco stand..... :biggrin:
> *


I didnt even see you till later that day when the Navitaco Stand pulled up on me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

speakin of tacos...im hungry!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 01:21 PM~8405978
> *speakin of tacos...im hungry!
> *


x2


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 11:05 AM~8405860
> *CAUSE YOU A BALLA LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!! i had to sell tacos to pay my way into the show..
> yeah...you know us country folks have to keep it simple.... :biggrin:
> *



WAS KIND OF TACO WERE THEY............
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 11:05 AM~8405860
> *CAUSE YOU A BALLA LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!! i had to sell tacos to pay my way into the show..
> yeah...you know us country folks have to keep it simple.... :biggrin:
> *


bullshit.. im broke *****.. had to pay bills..
but atleast they where on time and caught up.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 12:19 PM~8405964
> *what's up big homie!!!!!!!!!!
> *


chilando homie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Jul 27 2007, 12:28 PM~8406025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: responsibilities are a mf.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 27 2007, 12:24 PM~8405570
> *anyone seen .........todd,nene,and smiley don snached him..... they holdin him for ransome :0  :0
> *


He's in Mexico on vacation


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2007, 12:43 PM~8405697
> *It also looks bad when hes sellin my old busted ass hurcs. everybody knows they were full of nails when I sold them to Latin :uh: Latin bought the wheels I threw the tires in for free
> *


Then I got my $ back and a set of chinas when I sold them to big pimp :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 27 2007, 12:48 PM~8406174
> *chilando homie
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 12:52 PM~8405761
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i heard latin is designing a "top secret" crane frame for his car......but you didn't hear that from me... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 27 2007, 02:09 PM~8406355
> *:ugh:
> *


x2 pinche nopalero juanito it is "chiliando" :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2007, 02:08 PM~8406351
> *Then I got my $ back and a set of chinas when I sold them to big pimp  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2007, 01:09 PM~8406363
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you know puto...show the design......talkin bout triangular reinforced I-beams and shit.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2007, 01:11 PM~8406372
> *x2 pinche nopalero juanito it is "chiliando"  :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 12:05 PM~8406329
> *chorizo and egg.....hamburger meat and potato........mmmmmmmmm
> 
> don't forget to call me back....
> ...


no shit..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 02:12 PM~8406383
> *you know puto...show the design......talkin bout triangular reinforced I-beams and shit.....
> *


yeah but it would have to be put through a lot of stress tests and an explosion proof test when shit hits the ground


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 27 2007, 01:24 PM~8406491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you tell us how you really feel..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 01:29 PM~8406534
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: ....candidate? :dunno:  :dunno:
> IMAGE DELETED
> 
> ...


OK DR PHIL....................


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2007, 10:43 AM~8405697
> *It also looks bad when hes sellin my old busted ass hurcs. everybody knows they were full of nails when I sold them to Latin :uh: Latin bought the wheels I threw the tires in for free
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: hmmmmmmmmmm...so homeboy was trying to pull a fast one on me..hmmm...

that's not gangsta :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

RUN ITS THE COPS :0 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 01:21 PM~8405978
> *speakin of tacos...im hungry!
> *


 :uh: you always hungry.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2007, 12:53 PM~8405769
> *68 is the wrong car to do that to....... frame a suspension sux!
> *


just like the new towncars.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 02:16 PM~8407010
> *:uh:  you always hungry.
> *


do i know you???? :ugh:

:buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 03:22 PM~8407075
> *do i know you???? :ugh:
> 
> :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 09:59 AM~8405336
> *you were gone??? :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> *



HEY, I WUZ WOUNDERING IF U KNOW WERE THE COTTON EXCHANGE @......
U CAN PM OR CALL ME..........I WILL PM U WITH MY #...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Eternal Life, lone star, 713diva, drop'em, NoCaddyLikeMine

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 27 2007, 12:33 PM~8405638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh here we go. man has his 1st setup, now he's a hydro expert. if you knew anything 68 is a b-body.. same basic frame used all way til 96 lacs, impala/caprice,roadmasters.. etc so you saying all gm b-bodys from 65-96 suck? and since mr happy meal let plans out da bag.. i plan on running accumulators, so there wont be alot of stress on frame. 



> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 27 2007, 12:59 PM~8405817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, brian lying. 1 tire had 1 nail.. and i fixed it. other then that, tires are perfect.. about 50% tread left


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 27 2007, 02:25 PM~8407120
> *HEY, I WUZ WOUNDERING IF U KNOW WERE THE COTTON EXCHANGE @......
> U CAN PM OR CALL ME..........I WILL PM U WITH MY #...
> *


its right on the corner of travis and franklin. heres some info.

708 Main St, Houston, TX
(713) 237-8974

ive been there a couple of times. its a cool place.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 01:27 PM~8407140
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Eternal Life, lone star, 713diva, drop'em, NoCaddyLikeMine
> 
> ...


 
:wave: 










IF ANYBODY DOESN'T HAVE ANYTHING DO ON SAT 28, 07 THEY R MORE THEN WECLOME TO SHOW UP...THAT WOULD BE A BLESSING TO THIS FAMILY...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 02:35 PM~8407198
> *:angry:
> 1 nail.. had it patched.   o' lying azz
> mike.   i aint trying to come in 1st, i'm trying to come in best!
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh and you cant quote for shit danny.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 03:37 PM~8407226
> *oh and you cant quote for shit danny.
> *


what u mean? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 02:38 PM~8407232
> *what u mean?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

just stick to text messaging and you'll be aight.  LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 03:39 PM~8407238
> *:roflmao:
> 
> just stick to text messaging and you'll be aight.  LOL
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 01:35 PM~8407209
> *its right on the corner of travis and franklin. heres some info.
> 
> 708 Main St, Houston, TX
> ...


THANK, U SO MUCH UR WECLOME TO COME & INVITE WHO EVER U WANT TO NIGHT WE HAVE A V.I.P
WITH DJ SPANKY & CHINGO BLING.... IT'S SPANKY B-DAY TODAY....

FROM :SONIA :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 02:40 PM~8407245
> *
> *


LOL youre a fool!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 03:45 PM~8407281
> *LOL youre a fool!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 27 2007, 02:41 PM~8407252
> *THANK, U SO MUCH UR WECLOME TO COME & INVITE WHO EVER U WANT TO NIGHT WE HAVE A V.I.P
> WITH DJ SPANKY & CHINGO BLING.... IT'S SPANKY B-DAY TODAY....
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 

ill see if i can swing by. not sure what imma get into this weekend so plans are still up in the air.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

DJLATIN U WERE ASK WHAT DATE IS THE BENEBFIT....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: someone say bbq?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 02:46 PM~8407284
> *:uh:
> *


delete my number! :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 03:52 PM~8407343
> *delete my number! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


ok :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 02:53 PM~8407355
> *ok  :angry:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2007, 10:45 AM~8405716
> *my money is on mike
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 03:50 PM~8407326
> *:biggrin: someone say bbq?
> *


at your house? Ill put on a bullet proof vest.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 27 2007, 11:28 AM~8406025
> *:biggrin:
> WAS KIND OF TACO WERE THEY............
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



pink tacos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 04:04 PM~8407461
> *at your house? Ill put on a bullet proof vest.
> *


just stay away from my dog.. and you wont need the vest


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 27 2007, 04:07 PM~8407495
> *pink tacos
> *


ha, the good kind!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:08 PM~8407497
> *just stay away from my dog.. and you wont need the vest
> *


I was refering to the "somalian territory" that you call your "neighborhood". :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 03:08 PM~8407497
> *just stay away from my dog.. and you wont need the vest
> *


youre dog is too cute. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 04:09 PM~8407517
> *I was refering to the "somalian territory" that you call your "neighborhood".  :uh:
> *


oh.. if someone fk with you just say.. "wuzzz zapppeninn" and they'll just think ur an asian lookin wet


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 04:11 PM~8407531
> *youre dog is too cute. :biggrin:
> *


cute enough to eat? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 04:11 PM~8407531
> *youre dog is too cute. :biggrin:
> *


ugh.. she a stone cold killa.. i told ya.. 

even have her bed on top of my box's of zeniths.. in case someone tries to touch, they'll loose a limb


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:12 PM~8407541
> *oh.. if someone fk with you just say..  "wuzzz  zapppeninn"  and they'll just think ur an asian lookin wet
> *


thanx for the advice, but when your neighbors pull out their saturday nite specials and have them jam. Ill pull out the 1911a1 twins and commence to regulating on their asses. :guns: :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 03:13 PM~8407549
> *cute enough to eat? LOL
> *


sick! :barf:

fkin chinos... :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 04:15 PM~8407567
> *thanx for the advice, but when your neighbors pull out their saturday nite specials and have them jam. Ill pull out the 1911a1 twins and commence to regulating on their asses.  :guns:  :around:
> *


just dont let em catch you.. blind fold u with dental floss and have their way wif you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 03:13 PM~8407554
> *ugh.. she a stone cold killa.. i told ya..
> 
> even have her bed on top of my box's of zeniths..  in case someone tries to touch, they'll loose a limb
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 04:15 PM~8407574
> *sick! :barf:
> 
> fkin chinos... :nono:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:13 PM~8407554
> *ugh.. she a stone cold killa.. i told ya..
> 
> even have her bed on top of my box's of zeniths..  in case someone tries to touch, they'll loose a limb
> *


what happend to the chinas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 04:19 PM~8407605
> *what happend to the chinas?
> *


still on 68. when i put z's on .. imma use 1 of the chinas as spare for daily. prolly just toss out other 3.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:20 PM~8407614
> *still on 68.  when i put z's on .. imma use 1 of the chinas as spare for daily.  prolly just toss out other 3.
> *


chinas make good waterhose reels.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 04:21 PM~8407620
> *chinas make good waterhose reels.
> *


man hold up.. that was idea i had too. paint it to match mailbox i had sic do.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:21 PM~8407626
> *man hold up..  that was idea i had too.  paint it to match mailbox i had sic do.
> *


nobody try to steal you mailbox?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 04:23 PM~8407635
> *nobody try to steal you mailbox?
> *


people dont steal from me. :guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:23 PM~8407639
> *people dont steal from me.  :guns:
> *


you cant go around shooting foos all willy nilly!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 04:24 PM~8407646
> *you cant go around shooting foos all willy nilly!
> *


why not?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:25 PM~8407651
> *why not?
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice. but seriously, I punch fukers in the throat so that I can sleep better at nite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 04:27 PM~8407663
> *looks nice. but seriously, I punch fukers in the throat so that I can sleep better at nite.
> *


aight.. i'm all talk.. seriously.. da gat is just in case.. namean. as for stealing from me.. no problem with shyt like that around here. someone does take it.. just means i have new project for sic. haters can't keep me down.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Jul 26 2007, 01:28 PM~8396651
> *iTS PRETTY FUNNY HOW U HAVE A GRAPHIC THAT SAYS FUCK DA HATAZ BUT YET U R ONE..SO I GUESS U NEED TO FUCK URSELF
> *


*BUT WHY SHOULD WE HAVE TO SUFFER SO SHE CAN FELL SOMEWHAT GOOD ABOUT HERSELF CAUSE SHE GOT SOME GUY SEMI HARD.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just saw commercial where you can feed starving kids for .10 a day.. imma send each of my baby mommas a $20 and tell em to keep da change.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:28 PM~8407672
> *aight.. i'm all talk.. seriously..  da gat is just in case.. namean.      as for stealing from me..  no problem with shyt like that around here.      someone does take it.. just means i have new project for sic.    haters can't keep me down.
> *


yeah, I like a mutha fucker to stare down the barrel and say "man, that is a really nice gun, I am honored to be its victim". LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 04:35 PM~8407702
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 03:35 PM~8407703
> *:angry:
> *


yap yap yap! :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 27 2007, 02:37 PM~8407224
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


WHO IS THIS GUY???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 04:36 PM~8407716
> *yap yap yap! :uh:
> *


grandma out of town..why dont u come over in morning and make me pancakes. (i know imma regret sayin that).


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 04:36 PM~8407716
> *yap yap yap! :uh:
> *


is wat the dog said before I threw it on the grill. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 03:38 PM~8407728
> *grandma out of town..why dont u come over in morning and make me pancakes. (i know imma regret sayin that).
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you musta not taken your meds today. its ok though. we're still cool.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:38 PM~8407728
> *grandma out of town..why dont u come over in morning and make me pancakes. (i know imma regret sayin that).
> *


__________________ (insert comment here) LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 03:38 PM~8407733
> *is wat the dog said before I threw it on the grill.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 04:40 PM~8407748
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you musta not taken your meds today. its ok though. we're still cool.
> *


i did take my meds.. by da way..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2007, 04:41 PM~8407758
> *:nosad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 03:41 PM~8407761
> *i did take my meds..    by da way..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

final thought before I get outta here. I was driving in the company truck when i saw a wee lil turtle struggling to cross the street. Im thinkin poor lil guy, he gonna be okay (I had to get a job done asap) so I didnt render any aid. I come back outta the parking lot and find the turtle's flattend body on the street. I thought to myself, "Damn I could've saved that wee lil turtle".


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 03:46 PM~8407801
> *final thought before I get outta here. I was driving in the company truck when i saw a wee lil turtle struggling to cross the street. Im thinkin poor lil guy, he gonna be okay (I had to get a job done asap) so I didnt render any aid. I come back outta the parking lot and find the turtle's flattend body on the street. I thought to myself, "Damn I could've saved that wee lil turtle".
> *



YOU'RE FUCKIN SORRY FOOL, I BET IF IT WERE A WEELIL PUPPY YOU WOULDA PICKED IT UP HUH???? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 04:48 PM~8407816
> *YOU'RE FUCKIN SORRY FOOL, I BET IF IT WERE A WEELIL PUPPY YOU WOULDA PICKED IT UP HUH???? :thumbsdown:
> *


nah, prob wouldve kicked it into the forest.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 27 2007, 03:38 PM~8407728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soup :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

FUCK ITS THE COPS AGAIN ,,,LATERZ


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 04:49 PM~8407826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> soup :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


what part of "wee" didnt you understand. he prob was the diameter of a coffee mug.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2007, 03:50 PM~8407836
> *what part of "wee" didnt you understand. he prob was the diameter of a coffee mug.
> *



appetizer? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2007, 04:51 PM~8407843
> *appetizer? :dunno:
> *


not even, the rest of him was prob stuck in the radial tire tred.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 02:38 PM~8407724
> *WHO IS THIS GUY???
> *



HE ONE OF THE TEXAS BOYZ FRIEND
& HE VERY SICK RIGHT SO THEY R RAISING 
MONEY FOR HIM I JUST MADE THE FLYER FOR THEM & I WILL BE @ THIS BENEFIT
HOPE TO SOME CARING PEOPLE OUT THERE IF YOU HAVE A RIDE IT WOULD BE NICE TO SHOW... 2PM-7PM

FROM : HOLY ROLLERZ

JOHN & SONIA


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHAUTZ UP H/C GIRL :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 02:28 PM~8407672
> *aight.. i'm all talk.. seriously..  da gat is just in case.. namean.      as for stealing from me..  no problem with shyt like that around here.      someone does take it.. just means i have new project for sic.    haters can't keep me down.
> *


what.. where.. when?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

grandma out of town lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 05:58 PM~8408320
> *grandma out of town lol
> *


and? what u need to do is just come pick up these propane tanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2007, 05:53 PM~8408282
> *what.. where.. when?
> *


dunno x3 but you'll be 1st to know


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 27 2007, 03:13 PM~8407992
> *WHAUTZ UP H/C GIRL  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Do you mean Helen Carmona? :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any information about a fundraiser for Fidel from Latin Image? Or better than that, does any one have Gloria his wifes number? If you do can you send me the number on a pm?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 27 2007, 09:03 PM~8409641
> *Does anyone have any information about a fundraiser for Fidel from Latin Image?  Or better than that, does any one have Gloria his wifes number?  If you do can you send me the number on a pm?
> *


i can have info by morning. let you know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 27 2007, 07:03 PM~8409641
> *Does anyone have any information about a fundraiser for Fidel from Latin Image?  Or better than that, does any one have Gloria his wifes number?  If you do can you send me the number on a pm?
> *


i just heard today that there might be something in the works...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 04:40 PM~8408599
> *dunno x3  but  you'll be 1st to know
> *


weak..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 27 2007, 12:24 PM~8405570
> *anyone seen .........todd,nene,and smiley don snached him..... they holdin him for ransome :0  :0
> *


that boy said hit was time for a vacation so he took off to Mexico for a whole week, he should be here sunday!!!!thats one crazy homeboy :biggrin: .


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 07:13 PM~8409687
> *i can have info by morning.  let you know
> *



let's us know


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 27 2007, 07:13 PM~8409687
> *i can have info by morning.  let you know
> *


That would be great and for all you young men out there Fidel has been around at least 28 years that I know of. We hung out with Latin Image and Latin Attractions before we started Los Magnificos. He is one of the guys that kept the lowrider movement going. Without guys like him I wouldn't know all you young MF's :biggrin: Love ya!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Who's car is this?


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 27 2007, 03:49 PM~8407827
> *FUCK ITS THE COPS AGAIN ,,,LATERZ
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 27 2007, 11:42 PM~8410729
> *That would be great and for all you young men out there Fidel has been around at least 28 years that I know of.  We hung out with Latin Image and Latin Attractions before we started Los Magnificos.  He is one of the guys that kept the lowrider movement going.  Without guys like him I wouldn't know all you young MF's :biggrin: Love ya!
> *


yeah.. fidel is a cool azz old dude.  

an i left message about info on fundraiser and gloria's #.. just waiting on callback.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 27 2007, 11:48 PM~8410768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dunno.but looks like a candyman paint job.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

boiler sent me a text message read.......MEXICO....looks like todd nene and smiley only let him send one word messages :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 28 2007, 08:49 AM~8412430
> *boiler sent me a text message read.......MEXICO....looks like todd nene and smiley only let him send one word messages :0
> *


least he pays his cell phone bill. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 27 2007, 11:42 PM~8410729
> *That would be great and for all you young men out there Fidel has been around at least 28 years that I know of.  We hung out with Latin Image and Latin Attractions before we started Los Magnificos.  He is one of the guys that kept the lowrider movement going.  Without guys like him I wouldn't know all you young MF's :biggrin: Love ya!
> *


pm sent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 07:55 AM~8412445
> *least he pays his cell phone bill.  :uh:
> *


hater


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2007, 08:59 AM~8412457
> *hater
> *


ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 08:08 AM~8412481
> *ok
> *


just confirming


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MOVIE REVIEW: SIMPSONS MOVIE

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 08:55 AM~8412445
> *least he pays his cell phone bill.  :uh:
> *


 :angry: suckaaaaaa


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 08:14 AM~8412507
> *MOVIE REVIEW: SIMPSONS MOVIE
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



kids shit ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2007, 09:09 AM~8412485
> *just confirming
> *


Puto, tune into http://www.thebeat713.com from noon-2pm, hit me up on my cell with a text message for your carshow so that we can plug it in. laters got to warm up my fingers. hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 27 2007, 03:37 PM~8407224
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


going to plug this into the show today to get some people out there. we'll show up after the show. laters.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2007, 10:56 AM~8413225
> *Puto, tune into http://www.thebeat713.com from noon-2pm, hit me up on my cell with a text message for your carshow so that we can plug it in.  laters got to warm up my fingers.  hno:
> *


done! be nice if we could get some plenty on the week of !

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2007, 09:39 AM~8412576
> *kids shit ?
> *


so.. and actually, theres some stuff in movie.. that they probably wouldnt have put in tv show. :0


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 27 2007, 10:48 PM~8410768
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Best of show LRM Houston.......Manuel Vento


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 08:14 AM~8412507
> *MOVIE REVIEW: SIMPSONS MOVIE
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thats good to know...because the ONE I saw.... "I know who killed me" (it was a free movie screening pass)

Lindsey Lohan :thumbsup: I'd hit that freckley meth addict even if she had a prosthetic arm and leg like in that movie...Unneccessarily long skripper dance was okay.

The Actual Movie plot :thumbsdown: I think everyone on set must have been on some kinda drugs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2007, 12:18 PM~8413351
> *done! be nice if we could get some plenty on the week of !
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


KNEEGROW, I said a text message not a sequence of text messages. LOL For plug ins during the week of, you'd have to talk to Mystery and see what you can work with him $. KrazyToyz commercial is in rotation already, sounds good. We're heading to that benefit.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2007, 01:12 PM~8413874
> *KNEEGROW, I said a text message not a sequence of text messages.  LOL  For plug ins during the week of, you'd have to talk to Mystery and see what you can work with him $.  KrazyToyz commercial is in rotation already, sounds good.  We're heading to that benefit.
> *


 i need the ngas email...chit dont werk


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I'LL BE IN HOUSTON NXT WEEKEND, IS THERE ANYTHING GOIN ON SATURDAY NITE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 28 2007, 03:28 PM~8414148
> *I'LL BE IN HOUSTON NXT WEEKEND, IS THERE ANYTHING GOIN ON SATURDAY NITE?
> *


dunno.but wut u got on my drink?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 02:53 PM~8414238
> *dunno.but wut u got on my drink?
> *


UR THE MONEY STACKER, WHAT DO U HAVE ON MY DRINK?


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

I WENT LAST WEEK FOR THE SHOW, AND I LIKED IT SO MUCH IM GOING BACK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 28 2007, 03:59 PM~8414262
> *I WENT LAST WEEK FOR THE SHOW, AND I LIKED IT SO MUCH IM GOING BACK
> *


you from florida and you wanna vacation in houston? :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 28 2007, 03:28 PM~8414148
> *I'LL BE IN HOUSTON NXT WEEKEND, IS THERE ANYTHING GOIN ON SATURDAY NITE?
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jul 28 2007, 03:59 PM~8414262
> *I WENT LAST WEEK FOR THE SHOW, AND I LIKED IT SO MUCH IM GOING BACK
> *


U'll do better vacationing in Fort Worth with Fidel.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 02:40 PM~8414440
> *you from florida and  you wanna vacation in houston?  :loco:
> *


where my money hoe


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 06:10 PM~8414883
> *where my money hoe
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got call, have some info..

fidel is now at ben taub, scheduled for a triple bipass surgery on monday.. he wants everybody to know he's in good spirits.. 

no info on fundraiser, let ya'll know if i hear anything.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 06:10 PM~8414883
> *where my money hoe
> *


u aint even put in no work for me, so fk you. 

will have something u can help me on 68, with next couple of weeks.. nothing with painting though.. i'll call u later to talk business.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmmmmmm.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 06:06 PM~8415386
> *u aint even put in no work for me, so fk you.
> 
> will have something u can help me on 68,  with next couple of weeks..  nothing with painting though..  i'll call u later to talk business.
> *


no.. u owe me a 100 bucks.. dont give it to kenny. 
give it to mw. so pay up sucka


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. 
800 bucks worth of paint material..



























being covered in flake.. i think theres more on the floor ,and me combined than the truck..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 09:22 PM~8415742
> *no.. u owe me a 100 bucks.. dont give it to kenny.
> give it to mw. so pay up sucka
> *


like i told mr happy meal.. fk you. u gettin nada..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 07:28 PM~8415783
> *like i told mr happy meal..  fk you. u gettin nada..
> *


u aint gettin no pumps then..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 09:31 PM~8415804
> *u aint gettin no pumps then..
> *


already got some pumps.. dont worry about what grown folks got in works.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 07:33 PM~8415816
> *already got some pumps..    dont worry about what old folks got in works.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 09:51 PM~8415885
> *
> *


speechless huh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no.im listening to theeat713..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 09:33 PM~8415816
> *already got some pumps..    dont worry about what grown folks got in works.
> *


Yeah I heard that someone backed out on deal.......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 28 2007, 10:17 PM~8416079
> *Yeah I heard that someone backed out on deal.......... :0
> *


i heard same. :dunno:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

11X17 POSTERS ALSO!

PM ME IF ANYONE NEEDS SPECIAL WORK DONE, THANKS!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

houston supershow pics...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Empire.."WRATH"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

JOE......EMPIRE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 09:21 PM~8416474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why car so high...
it 4x4


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MCHAM...lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

"VIC"...EMPIRE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Ms. Lorena...EMPIRE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 28 2007, 11:18 PM~8416451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


64 on flyer look like one spotted outside mcdonalds other day..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 11:14 PM~8416422
> *i heard same.  :dunno:
> *


Not good for la raza......... :nono:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2007, 09:23 PM~8416501
> *why car so high...
> it 4x4
> *


  ...hater...lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

my son's toy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

my setup...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

my homie Juan from the "I"....clean lac..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

homie Ciprano from Firme...clean ass fleet..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

clean box from the "M"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Brian's setup..real clean..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

clean pedal car from Latin Cartel


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

super clean 90


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

homie from ATX


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 11:37 PM~8416622
> *clean pedal car from Latin Cartel
> 
> 
> ...


pedal car with painted undies sittin on jack stands.. man hold up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 11:39 PM~8416638
> *homie from ATX
> 
> 
> ...


goofy..that color look familiar huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 09:40 PM~8416656
> *goofy..that color look familiar huh?  :biggrin:
> *


CANDY ROSE PINK...U MISS THE MC HUH..LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 11:42 PM~8416664
> *CANDY ROSE PINK...U MISS THE MC HUH..LOL
> *


sometimes. and it was candy rose pearl metallic pink.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good pics goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 09:42 PM~8416667
> *sometimes.  and it was candy rose pearl metallic pink.
> *


"..WHEN THE SUN WAS OUT SOMETIMES CANDY"...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 28 2007, 09:43 PM~8416672
> *good pics goofy
> *


THANKS HOMIE..I DIDNT FORGET YOUR LIL GIRL'S PEDAL CAR...REAL NICE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 09:39 PM~8416643
> *pedal car with painted undies sittin on jack stands.. man hold up..
> *




AND GATOR SEAT(WONDER WHO DID IT) :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

BIG THANX TO MY HOMIE MARCOS..FROM MARCUSTOMS!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 11:44 PM~8416682
> *"..WHEN THE SUN WAS OUT SOMETIMES CANDY"...LOL  :biggrin:
> *


wasn't me.. i said "at night, in right light, and after few drinks, looks like a pearl"  



> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 11:47 PM~8416712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


move the hlc banner.. look like ur car fixin to drop a load!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 09:51 PM~8416727
> *wasn't me..    i said "at night, in right light, and after few drinks, looks like a pearl"
> move the ULA banner..  look like ur car fixin to drop a load!!
> *


HLC BANNER..BLIND ASS.. :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 28 2007, 09:46 PM~8416706
> *AND GATOR SEAT(WONDER WHO DID IT) :0
> *


GOOD JOB..CAME OUT NICE..  ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 11:53 PM~8416738
> *HLC BANNER..BLIND ASS.. :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: my bad. that mean my club aint welcome at meetings now?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 09:55 PM~8416755
> *:uh:  my bad.  that mean my club aint welcome at meetings now?
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 09:42 PM~8416667
> *sometimes.  and it was candy rose pearl metallic pink.
> *


how the fuck its gon be candy and a mettalic at the same time..
u gone off that rum..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 10:23 PM~8416505
> *MCHAM...lol
> 
> 
> ...



he needs a storm trooper helmet under the hood...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

moscar aka 713ridaz got us kicked out of emilianos


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2007, 12:08 AM~8417477
> *moscar aka 713ridaz got us kicked out of emilianos
> *


how many beers did he drink 3????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2007, 02:08 AM~8417477
> *moscar aka 713ridaz got us kicked out of emilianos
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

it was fun tonight. good seeing everyone dat went.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 29 2007, 02:42 AM~8417774
> *it was fun tonight. good seeing everyone dat went.
> *


No TOC last night? I didnt wanna go to Milan last night...last weekend was a good enough helping of working at club drama to last me a while....Had I known about Emiliano's I woulda gone....I ALMOST ended up at Rodea with a cousin of mine. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2007, 12:08 AM~8417477
> *moscar aka 713ridaz got us kicked out of emilianos
> *


wtf happend now?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2007, 09:35 AM~8418563
> *wtf happend now?
> *


i duno but i heard that beefhead the cop grabbed him by the neck and said no more beer for u


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

*
For Sale- tools for body work:
<img src=\'http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/DanielleCarmona/2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/DanielleCarmona/3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Die Grinder:
<img src=\'http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/DanielleCarmona/7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Air Hammer:
<img src=\'http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/DanielleCarmona/6.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Angle Grinder:
<img src=\'http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/DanielleCarmona/5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
3" Inch Cut off tool:
<img src=\'http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/DanielleCarmona/4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
All tools are brand new, never been used.

For more info call 832-741-5046
*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 29 2007, 10:24 AM~8418519
> *No TOC last night?  I didnt wanna go to Milan last night...last weekend was a good enough helping of working at club drama to last me a while....Had I known about Emiliano's I woulda gone....I ALMOST ended up at Rodea with a cousin of mine. :0
> *


should of hit you up. my bad.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 28 2007, 10:39 PM~8416643
> *pedal car with painted undies sittin on jack stands.. man hold up..
> *


 custom made frame, body lift n gator seat..with a fifth wheel....tryin 2 get my son started early in the game............


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

F.Y.I we should have some info on the benefit for fidel of latin image soon...we are just figuring out a good day that it doesn interfere with already planned events..but we'll be sure to let yall kno..this is something we are doing for him and his family since they are already going through alot so thats why they dont have any info ..but we will let yall kno as soon as its all set ...pm me if u have any ideas or want to help out on this cause of one of the true o.g.s of lowriding in houston....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 29 2007, 11:00 AM~8418893
> *F.Y.I  we should have some info on the benefit for fidel of latin image soon...we are just figuring out a good day that it doesn interfere with already planned events..but we'll be sure to let yall kno..this is something we are doing for him and his family since they are already going through alot so thats why they dont have any info ..but we will let yall kno as soon as its all set ...pm me if u have any ideas or want to help out on this cause of one of the true o.g.s of lowriding in houston....
> *


i saw yall have a something at the autozone in missouri city, on cartwright and 2234. its a good location for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2007, 01:18 PM~8418991
> *i saw yall have a something at the autozone in missouri city, on cartwright and 2234. its a good location for everyone  :biggrin:
> *


nobody wanna drive to ur side.. sucka


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *



i heard they are trying to do the same on irvington @ crosstimber on sundays


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 29 2007, 01:21 PM~8419013
> *i heard they are trying to do the same on irvington @ crosstimber on sundays
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you prolly heard that from ragalac


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

who's down to ride thru the park today?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 29 2007, 01:39 PM~8419121
> *who's down to ride thru the park today?????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I-10 @ Hwy 6 in the sams parking lot  no laws


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 27 2007, 10:24 AM~8405570
> *anyone seen .........todd,nene,and smiley don snached him..... they holdin him for ransome :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 29 2007, 01:41 PM~8419131
> *I-10 @ Hwy 6 in the sams parking lot  no laws
> *


sup www.hydroKing.com


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2007, 11:41 AM~8419128
> *:uh:
> *


go fuck ur self :uh:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

so were everybody goin to be creepin at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

CutWITHaRearGlass! ????

i remember someone telling me it was IMPOSSIBLE to do that.. then i said "bullshit.. it can be done".. if i recall correctly. guess i was right. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 29 2007, 01:44 PM~8419145
> *go fuck ur self :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Jul 29 2007, 11:46 AM~8419160
> *so were everybody goin to be creepin at
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2007, 01:46 PM~8419163
> *CutWITHaRearGlass!      ????
> 
> i remember someone telling me it was IMPOSSIBLE to do that..  then i said "bullshit.. it can be done"..    if i recall correctly.  guess i was right.  :biggrin:
> *


I am the 1st, fuc wad!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY MOSCAR YOU GET THAT BOOT PRINT OFF YO ASS LASTNIGHT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 29 2007, 01:47 PM~8419166
> *x2
> *


snuck back in? glad to see you made it back. how much cayotes charge you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 29 2007, 01:48 PM~8419171
> *I am the 1st, fuc wad!
> *


so..what'd u do? 6" in rear? or telescoping? other?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2007, 01:48 PM~8419175
> *snuck back in?  glad to see you made it back.  how much cayotes charge you?
> *


what a asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2007, 01:48 PM~8419174
> *HEY MOSCAR YOU  GET THAT BOOT PRIN OFF YO ASS LASTNIGHT
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2007, 01:49 PM~8419181
> *so..what'd u do?  6" in rear? or telescoping?  other?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 29 2007, 01:50 PM~8419189
> *what a asshole
> *


geez.. was just fk'n wif em.. 



boiler.. you bring back any bottles of patron? i got $!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2007, 11:48 AM~8419175
> *snuck back in?  glad to see you made it back.  how much cayotes charge you?
> *


a double whooper :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 29 2007, 01:50 PM~8419194
> *
> *


but i'd have left it alone, as valuable as it is. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2007, 11:48 AM~8419174
> *HEY MOSCAR YOU  GET THAT BOOT PRIN OFF YO ASS LASTNIGHT
> *


slim we trying to get something going for today,no time to entertain ur stupidty... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 29 2007, 01:52 PM~8419206
> *a double whooper :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhh.. we only talk about mcdonalds here.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2007, 11:51 AM~8419197
> *geez.. was just fk'n wif em..
> boiler..  you bring back any bottles of patron?  i got $!
> *


 :0 will save them 4 layitlow houston lowriders's night party :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 29 2007, 01:53 PM~8419213
> *slim we trying to get something going for today,no time to entertain ur stupidty... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CHECK THE SIGNATURE SUCKAAAA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 29 2007, 01:53 PM~8419213
> *slim we trying to get something going for today,no time to entertain ur stupidty... :uh:
> *


i say we hop in da lows..go to wings in more.. you get da bill!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2007, 09:37 AM~8418574
> *i duno but i heard that beefhead the cop grabbed him by the neck and said no more beer for u
> *


 :0 :0 I missed that part....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 29 2007, 01:54 PM~8419221
> *:0  will save them 4 layitlow houston lowriders's night party :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2007, 11:18 AM~8418991
> *i saw yall have a something at the autozone in missouri city, on cartwright and 2234. its a good location for ME  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 29 2007, 11:39 AM~8419121
> *who's down to ride thru the park today?????
> *


  but it raining :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 29 2007, 11:39 AM~8419121
> *who's down to ride thru the park today?????
> *


its raining, plus u have a 5pm appointment :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 29 2007, 11:53 AM~8419213
> *slim we trying to get something going for today,no time to entertain ur stupidty... :uh:
> *


can i get some dam PIGS in a blanklet...without my homie shittin his pants


lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man i really missed out last nite i know i would have been laughing my ass off.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 29 2007, 11:24 AM~8418519
> *No TOC last night?  I didnt wanna go to Milan last night...last weekend was a good enough helping of working at club drama to last me a while....Had I known about Emiliano's I woulda gone....I ALMOST ended up at Rodea with a cousin of mine. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 29 2007, 01:48 PM~8419171
> *I am the 1st, fuc wad!
> *


Would that be in Houston? I know someone in Dallas that has a 72 convert. with engraved back glass window with 4 pump setup and chrome frame that went from turn table show car to driving on streets............ :0 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 29 2007, 03:03 PM~8419529
> *Would that be in Houston? I know someone in Dallas that has a 72 convert. with engraved back glass window with 4 pump setup and chrome frame that went from turn table show car to driving on streets............ :0  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


:0  watch.. he gonna come give you a lesson in the differences between a lecab and a convertible. big speech coming.. watch.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 29 2007, 03:05 PM~8419531
> *:0              watch.. he gonna come give you a lesson in the differences between a lecab and a convertible.    big speech coming.. watch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 29 2007, 11:43 AM~8418598
> *
> For Sale- tools for body work:
> <img src=\'http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/DanielleCarmona/2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


nice stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2007, 03:07 PM~8414074
> *i need the ngas email...chit dont werk
> *


[email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2007, 02:11 PM~8419324
> *can i get some dam PIGS in a blanklet...without my homie shittin his pants
> lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

so whats the dam deal ? lol we need a crusing spot


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Jul 29 2007, 03:14 PM~8420124
> *so whats the dam deal ? lol we need a crusing  spot
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHH JUST LET IT GO IT AINT GON HAPPEN (PLUS SIXTY8LIMP MIGHT WASTE 5 DOLLARS ON SOME GAS GOING SOMEWHERE TO CRUISE AND WE AINT GON STOP HEARIN BOUT IT TILL NEXT YEAR)


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jul 28 2007, 10:58 AM~8413577
> *Best of show LRM Houston.......Manuel Vento
> *


Good job Jay. I guess you really pay attention. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2007, 08:30 PM~8421116
> *SHHHHHHHHHHH JUST LET IT GO IT AINT GON HAPPEN (PLUS SIXTY8LIMP MIGHT WASTE 5 DOLLARS ON SOME GAS GOING SOMEWHERE TO CRUISE AND WE AINT GON STOP HEARIN BOUT IT TILL NEXT YEAR )
> *


maybe longer


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I talked to Gloria today and this is the update on Fidel's fundraiser:

Palmer's off of I10 and Wayside
Saturday August 4
From 11 am - 5 pm
$6 a plate and of coarse you can always donate more if you'd like.
Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 29 2007, 09:00 PM~8421331
> *I talked to Gloria today and this is the update on Fidel's fundraiser:
> 
> Palmer's off of I10 and Wayside
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Confirmed tonite....its going down...

HLC will be at Macgregor Park next sunday Aug. 5th...so bring the rides and the bbq pitts....  

12pm -??????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

KEVIN WUZUP


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

what's going on at mc gregors ? :dunno:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2007, 08:29 PM~8422057
> *KEVIN WUZUP
> *



Slim,,, What's the dam deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 29 2007, 01:48 PM~8419171
> *I am the 1st, fuc wad!
> *


congrats on that  wheres pics of the lecab mang,i wanna see a good one with the new top and lifted :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

RIP Marvin Zindler....Remember back in the days when we had no cable tv I used to get a kick out of him saying " SLIME IN THE ICE MACHINE ".Stuff like that and staying up late on Saturday nights just to see Paul Bosch with Houston wresting at the Houston Colesium those were some of the old days.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Jul 29 2007, 11:33 PM~8422561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIP.... Good Golf, Good Tennis Or whatever makes you happy...........


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 29 2007, 09:43 PM~8422668
> *I dont have any
> 
> RIP.... Good Golf, Good Tennis Or whatever makes you happy...........
> *




I'M LOST! GUESS IT WASNT MEANT FOR ME TO UNDERSTAND....................


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 29 2007, 09:34 PM~8422569
> *RIP Marvin Zindler....Remember back in the days when we had no cable tv I used to get a kick out of him saying " SLIME IN THE ICE MACHINE ".Stuff like that and staying up late on Saturday nights just to see Paul Bosch with Houston wresting at the Houston Colesium those were some of the old days.....
> *



x2


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP DAVID?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 29 2007, 09:57 PM~8422807
> *I'M LOST! GUESS IT WASNT MEANT FOR ME TO UNDERSTAND....................
> *



he was a local icon


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 29 2007, 11:43 PM~8422668
> *I dont have any
> 
> RIP.... Good Golf, Good Tennis Or whatever makes you happy...........
> *


damn,tried callin you bro, but your phone was acting all retarded n shit :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 29 2007, 09:58 PM~8422820
> *SUP DAVID?
> *



chilin just checking out lil, how are you doing? ya'll have a safe return home?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

CLEAR UR PM BOX B.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> I dont have any
> 
> should have taken some yday while you were here, fix the leak?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 29 2007, 10:00 PM~8422840
> *chilin just checking out lil, how are you doing? ya'll have a safe return home?
> *




PRETTY GOOD. YESSIR!!!!!!!! WHEN U GONNA SELL ME THAT BAD ASS TRAILER?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 29 2007, 09:59 PM~8422836
> *damn,tried callin you bro, but your phone was acting all retarded n shit :cheesy:
> *



he get a crapping signal at home!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 29 2007, 10:01 PM~8422862
> *PRETTY GOOD. YESSIR!!!!!!!! WHEN U GONNA SELL ME THAT BAD ASS TRAILER?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: sssshhhh Brian gonna get mad?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got first dibbs on that trailer.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

thank you for your help on the ac problems dave...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> > I dont have any
> >
> > should have taken some yday while you were here, fix the leak?
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 29 2007, 10:07 PM~8422923
> *thank you for your help on the ac problems dave...
> *



no prob u welcome just give me info as soon as you found out


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 29 2007, 10:43 PM~8422668
> *I dont have any
> 
> RIP.... Good Golf, Good Tennis Or whatever makes you happy...........
> *


 X2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 29 2007, 10:07 PM~8422925
> *he sent me one from camera phone looked bad ass,just not a big enough pic
> *



these are the only ones i have


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 30 2007, 12:11 AM~8422956
> *these are the only ones i have
> 
> 
> ...


nice,thanks homie, Real nice brian, cant wait to finish mine!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 30 2007, 12:01 AM~8422861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brian always getting mad


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 29 2007, 08:26 PM~8422019
> *Confirmed tonite....its going down...
> 
> HLC will be at Macgregor Park next sunday Aug. 5th...so bring the rides and the bbq pitts....
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 29 2007, 11:34 PM~8422569
> *RIP Marvin Zindler....Remember back in the days when we had no cable tv I used to get a kick out of him saying " SLIME IN THE ICE MACHINE ".Stuff like that and staying up late on Saturday nights just to see Paul Bosch with Houston wresting at the Houston Colesium those were some of the old days.....
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2007, 02:11 PM~8419324
> *can i get some dam PIGS in a blanklet...without my homie shittin his pants
> lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 29 2007, 11:34 PM~8422569
> *RIP Marvin Zindler....Remember back in the days when we had no cable tv I used to get a kick out of him saying " SLIME IN THE ICE MACHINE ".Stuff like that and staying up late on Saturday nights just to see Paul Bosch with Houston wresting at the Houston Colesium those were some of the old days.....
> *


Yep.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 04:07 AM~8423839
> *:0
> brian always getting mad
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. my office is now at 601 jefferson downtown (least until i start new gig in two weeks).. so who buying me lunch? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hope everyone had a better weekend than me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 08:35 AM~8424385
> *ok..  my office is now at 601 jefferson downtown (least until i start new gig in two weeks)..  so who buying me lunch?  :biggrin:
> *


you work near ex214girl now :0 at least for 2 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 08:38 AM~8424399
> *hope everyone had a better weekend than me.
> *


It was alright. Shark week on Discovery channel started yesterday hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 07:38 AM~8424399
> *hope everyone had a better weekend than me.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 30 2007, 09:04 AM~8424474
> *
> *


guess she misses you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 08:04 AM~8424475
> *guess she misses you
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 08:04 AM~8424475
> *guess she misses you
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

that fool is a married man!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 30 2007, 08:05 AM~8424479
> *:cheesy:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 09:05 AM~8424480
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> that fool is a married man!
> *


oh so now it's an issue :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 08:06 AM~8424484
> *oh so now it's an issue  :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 08:06 AM~8424484
> *oh so now it's an issue  :uh:
> *


i dont mess with married men. most of the time they are drama and they always go back to their wives. got a bunch of guy friends who are married and they always get "seperated" from their wives for whatever reason but they always go back. love or costumbre... :dunno: oh well. thats their life...not mine.  

anyways....I HATE MOVING!!! :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 09:25 AM~8424559
> *i dont mess with married men. most of the time they are drama and they always go back to their wives. got a bunch of guy friends who are married and they always get "seperated" from their wives for whatever reason but they always go back. love or costumbre... :dunno: oh well. thats their life...not mine.
> 
> anyways....I HATE MOVING!!!  :angry:
> *


Thanks for the book. Yep moving sucks.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 07:27 AM~8424571
> *Thanks for the book.  Yep moving sucks.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 30 2007, 12:01 AM~8422861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I didnt answer man I was layin under my Tahoe and had dirty hands.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:27 AM~8424570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's throwing this show...??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 30 2007, 09:29 AM~8424581
> *who's throwing this show...??? :biggrin:
> *


TRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


:biggrin: 

J/K


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 09:25 AM~8424559
> *i dont mess with married men. most of the time they are drama go back to their wives. got a bunch of guy friends who are married and they always get "seperated" from their wives for whatever reason but they always go back. love or costumbre... :dunno: oh well. thats their life...not mine.
> 
> anyways....I HATE MOVING!!!  :angry:
> *


then you might wanna reconfiguer the way you workit......... :biggrin: :roflmao: or quit messing with your guy friends :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 30 2007, 09:31 AM~8424591
> *then you might wanna reconfiguer the way you workit......... :biggrin:  :roflmao: or quit messing with your guy friends :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


AYE PINCHE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 30 2007, 09:31 AM~8424591
> *then you might wanna reconfiguer the way you workit......... :biggrin:  :roflmao: or quit messing with your guy friends :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


ouch!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Goofy and Djlatin will be at the show to sign autographs.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 08:27 AM~8424571
> *Thanks for the book.  Yep moving sucks.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

you know what im talkin bout.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 09:32 AM~8424604
> *Goofy and Djlatin will be at the show to sign autographs.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 30 2007, 09:31 AM~8424591
> *then you might wanna reconfiguer the way you workit......... :biggrin:  :roflmao: or quit messing with your guy friends :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


just fuckin with ya


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 30 2007, 08:31 AM~8424591
> *then you might wanna reconfiguer the way you workit......... :biggrin:  :roflmao: or quit messing with your guy friends :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


dang...busted. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i dont mess with my friends.... :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 30 2007, 08:35 AM~8424624
> *just fuckin with ya
> *


i know... :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 07:35 AM~8424385
> *ok..  my office is now at 601 jefferson downtown (least until i start new gig in two weeks)..  so who buying me lunch?  :biggrin:
> *



what you do?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:32 AM~8424604
> *Goofy and Djlatin will be at the show to sign autographs.
> *


I AM THE SHOW....lol...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 30 2007, 09:39 AM~8424646
> *what you do?
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 08:35 AM~8424625
> *dang...busted.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 30 2007, 09:42 AM~8424663
> *:uh:
> *


i guess you didn't dig deep.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Slim I called you and it went to voice mail. PM me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 08:43 AM~8424668
> *i guess you didn't dig deep.
> *


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 08:41 AM~8424661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have you seen my stapler?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 29 2007, 11:34 PM~8422569
> *RIP Marvin Zindler....Remember back in the days when we had no cable tv I used to get a kick out of him saying " SLIME IN THE ICE MACHINE ".Stuff like that and staying up late on Saturday nights just to see Paul Bosch with Houston wresting at the Houston Colesium those were some of the old days.....
> *


My roommate does brain scans at Methodist where Marvin Zindler was staying. Said he was scheduled to do an MRI and EEG on him. Couldnt do the tests b/c Marvin wouldnt take of his toupee. Said his wife and daughter were in the room, and said that they have never seen him with it off, ever.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 07:35 AM~8424625
> *dang...busted.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


good thing i ain't yo' friend


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 30 2007, 09:27 AM~8424908
> *good thing i ain't yo' friend
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2007, 08:21 AM~8424873
> *My roommate does brain scans at Methodist where Marvin Zindler was staying.  Said he was scheduled to do an MRI and EEG on him.  Couldnt do the tests b/c Marvin wouldnt take of his toupee.  Said his wife and daughter were in the room, and said that they have never seen him with it off, ever.
> *


i remember when i worked at methodist dave ward was in there, they look totally different people without all the make up.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 08:38 AM~8424399
> *hope everyone had a better weekend than me.
> *


I said I was sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 08:40 AM~8424403
> *It was alright.  Shark week on Discovery channel started yesterday  hno:
> *


oh hell ya! been on for 20 years


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 09:05 AM~8424480
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> that fool is a married man!
> *


didnt stop you before :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 11:29 AM~8425362
> *oh hell ya! been on for 20 years
> *


yep, been watching it since the 1st year. JAWS fked it up for me when i saw that flick at the big screen back in the 70's. Last time I went into the water in Galveston was about 8 years ago and i was buzzing. Had a 5 foot shark swim by me and it took forever to hustle out of that water. Since then I just watch from the beach. hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 09:25 AM~8424559
> *i dont mess with married men. most of the time they are drama and they always go back to their wives. got a bunch of guy friends who are married and they always get "seperated" from their wives for whatever reason but they always go back. love or costumbre... :dunno: oh well. thats their life...not mine.
> 
> anyways....I HATE MOVING!!!  :angry:
> *


know this from experience? :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Marvin Zindler was an asshole, I met him before. He the fucker that closed down that whore house. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 10:28 AM~8425349
> *I said I was sorry.  :biggrin:
> *


apology not accepted. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 11:36 AM~8425413
> *Marvin Zindler was an asshole, I met him before. He the fucker that closed down that whore house.  :angry:
> *


You were still in your pops nuts when that happened.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 11:37 AM~8425418
> *apology not accepted. :angry:
> *


holy crap! :around:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 11:37 AM~8425423
> *You were still in your pops nuts when that happened.
> *


and your ass was thirty when it happend LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 10:32 AM~8425379
> *didnt stop you before  :scrutinize:
> *


who are you again??? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 11:38 AM~8425433
> *and your ass was thirty when it happend LOL
> *


i was like 5 yrs old :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 10:34 AM~8425393
> *know this from experience?  :scrutinize:
> *


no. ive just heard... :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 11:38 AM~8425438
> *who are you again??? :ugh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 09:25 AM~8424559
> *i dont mess with married men. most of the time they are drama and they always go back to their wives. got a bunch of guy friends who are married and they always get "seperated" from their wives for whatever reason but they always go back. love or costumbre... :dunno: oh well. thats their life...not mine.
> 
> anyways....I HATE MOVING!!!  :angry:
> *


 :uh: 



> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 30 2007, 09:31 AM~8424591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most asians that own dirty restaurants hate marvin.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 11:55 AM~8425580
> *most asians that own dirty restaurants hate marvin.
> *


we got the blue ribbon award fucker :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 11:37 AM~8425418
> *apology not accepted. :angry:
> *


uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 11:57 AM~8425611
> *uffin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 11:44 AM~8425485
> *no. ive just heard... :ugh:
> *


just admit it. i will.. 

hell, all the supposidly SEPERATED, "soon to be divorced" brAWDS I WENT OUT with always went back when hubby does some azz kissing to get her back. like im gonna try to keep her by doing same.. shyt.. i'd be like "fk it then..go back to dat *****.. deuce". 

then theres situations where da hubby wanna call and talk shyt. like im suppose to apologize.. hell, i usually bust out with "next time you wifey kisses you or your kids, remember thats same mouth that was all over my d1ck and swollowed my nut" that one usually sets em off into a rage..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 11:56 AM~8425595
> *we got the blue ribbon award fucker  :angry:
> *


Ive seen it its true :uh: now everybody give this foo' a nice pat on the back :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 11:59 AM~8425626
> *Ive seen it its true :uh: now everybody give this foo' a nice pat on the back :uh:  :uh:
> *


bish, Imma break you in half you saltine cracker mutha fucker :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 11:57 AM~8425611
> *uffin:
> *


word on street, there was reason ur top was up at show.. but its prolly just hater talk, so i didn't pay attention.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 12:00 PM~8425640
> *bish, Imma break you in half you saltine cracker mutha fucker  :angry:
> *


 :uh: dont you have a desk or file cabinet to relocate? :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 12:00 PM~8425642
> *word on street, there was reason ur top was up at show..  but its prolly just hater talk, so i didn't pay attention.
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:01 PM~8425653
> *:uh: dont you have a desk or file cabinet to relocate? :uh:
> *


got a size 12 to relocate, up your ass!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 12:00 PM~8425642
> *word on street, there was reason ur top was up at show..  but its prolly just hater talk, so i didn't pay attention.
> *


shows what you know..... top was up, down, up and down then up again in the show and then I rolled out top down ass slammed  :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:03 PM~8425668
> *shows what you know..... top was up, down, up and down then up again in the show and then I rolled out top down ass slammed   :uh:
> *


you wanna cookie fucker :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 12:02 PM~8425663
> *got a size 12 to relocate, up your ass!
> *


how about you come and try that :cheesy: fukwad!!! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:04 PM~8425679
> *how about you come and try that :cheesy: fukwad!!! :uh:
> *


dont wish bad things upon yourself asswad, it will happen.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 12:04 PM~8425673
> *you wanna cookie fucker  :uh:
> *


yeah you fkin ate all mine up!! didnt have shyt to bring to luch fatass!!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 30 2007, 12:00 PM~8425642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 12:05 PM~8425700
> *dont wish bad things upon yourself asswad, it will happen.
> *


try IT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:08 PM~8425718
> *yeah you fkin ate all mine up!! didnt have shyt to bring to luch fatass!!!! :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:08 PM~8425722
> *:biggrin:
> *


top was down at the park too  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Going through some pics a homie brought over yesterday of the houston lrm and going to post up what he took. not all but some of them..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:03 PM~8425668
> *shows what you know..... top was up, down, up and down then up again in the show and then I rolled out top down ass slammed   :uh:
> *


pics or it didnt' happen


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:08 PM~8425724
> *try IT
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:10 PM~8425735
> *top was down at the park too   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 12:09 PM~8425731
> *:cheesy:
> *


next time you come over bring a 12pk of coke asshole..... not those cheap ass BIG K 3 liters again :angry: tight wad!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 12:10 PM~8425738
> *pics or it didnt' happen
> *


i wish i did b/c there were some taken when Oscar was hopping my shit in the show too..... just dont know who took them


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:12 PM~8425761
> *next time you come over bring a 12pk of coke asshole..... not those cheap ass BIG K 3 liters again :angry: tight wad!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:14 PM~8425773
> *i wish i did b/c there were some taken when Oscar was hopping my shit in the show too..... just dont know who took them
> *


"somebody" took some video of that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:14 PM~8425773
> *i wish i did b/c there were some taken when Oscar was hopping my shit in the show too..... just dont know who took them
> *


then it didn't happen


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:12 PM~8425761
> *next time you come over bring a 12pk of coke asshole..... not those cheap ass BIG K 3 liters again :angry: tight wad!!
> *


i forsee kidney stones in your future


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 30 2007, 10:55 AM~8425580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 12:15 PM~8425785
> *"somebody" took some video of that.
> *





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 30 2007, 12:17 PM~8425800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 10:57 AM~8425611
> *uffin:
> *


sup B. :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 10:59 AM~8425623
> *just admit it. i will..
> 
> hell, all the supposidly SEPERATED, "soon to be divorced" brAWDS I WENT OUT with always went back when hubby does some azz kissing to get her back.  like im gonna try to keep her by doing same..  shyt.. i'd be like "fk it then..go back to dat *****.. deuce".
> ...


wow...youre such a pimp.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:20 PM~8425825
> *sup B. :wave:
> *


  nada 


Any luck on the tickets?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:20 PM~8425833
> *wow...youre such a pimp.
> *


not really.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 11:12 AM~8425761
> *next time you come over bring a 12pk of coke asshole..... not those cheap ass BIG K 3 liters again :angry: tight wad!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

might of been saving his pennies for his date. :ugh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey everybody!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:18 PM~8425814
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 11:22 AM~8425842
> * nada
> Any luck on the tickets?
> *


yup. got two set aside for yall.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:23 PM~8425859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> might of been saving his pennies for his date. :ugh:
> *


date? his idea of a date is taking a girl to the dog pound and have her pick out their dinner for that night. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:23 PM~8425859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> might of been saving his pennies for his date. :ugh:
> *


happy meal for you :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 30 2007, 12:24 PM~8425869
> *hey everybody!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 11:25 AM~8425883
> *date?    his idea of a date is taking a girl to the dog pound and have her pick out their dinner for that night.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats just wrong!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Jul 30 2007, 12:24 PM~8425869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarcasim?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 11:25 AM~8425884
> *happy meal for you  :cheesy:
> *


yes please... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:24 PM~8425876
> *yup. got two set aside for yall.
> *


whats the date again?? sept??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:28 PM~8425926
> *yes please... :yes: :biggrin:
> *


but I get the toy. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 11:27 AM~8425916
> *sarcasim?
> *


 :angel: 

but i hear that danny really is a pimp.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:29 PM~8425943
> *:angel:
> 
> but i hear that danny really is a pimp.
> *


I hear that too, but mostly from him. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 11:28 AM~8425927
> *whats the date again?? sept??
> *


sept 1st.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 11:29 AM~8425936
> *but I get the toy.  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:29 PM~8425943
> *:angel:
> 
> but i hear that danny really is a pimp.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:32 PM~8425972
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 11:33 AM~8425977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


youve reached your limit on how many times you can post a pic! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 30 2007, 11:33 AM~8425977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Mrs Honey Bunz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 11:35 AM~8425997
> *:uh:
> I agree with Mrs Honey Bunz
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 30 2007, 11:04 AM~8425673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your crying about being hated on --go buy a pacifier nobody cares about your crying... 

agreed x10


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 12:35 PM~8425997
> *:uh:
> I agree with Mrs Honey Bunz
> *


STRAIGHT UP CAPITAN. I'LL WRITE ABOUT YOU IN THE FOLLOW UP EDITION OF "CAPITANES" :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:29 PM~8425943
> *:angel:
> 
> but i hear that danny really is a pimp.
> *


just cause i squeezed a few $'s out of you.. don't exactly make me a pimp.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 11:39 AM~8426038
> *just cause i squeezed a few $'s out of you.. don't exactly make me a pimp.
> *


 :roflmao: 

nicca plz! no one gets $'s from me. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:40 PM~8426046
> *:roflmao:
> 
> nicca plz! no one gets $'s from me. :nono:
> *


seriously though. its all lies.. i aint nothing like a pimp.. stop listening to pillow talk.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:40 PM~8426046
> *:roflmao:
> 
> nicca plz! no one gets $'s from me. :nono:
> *


gotta agree, foos buying her yukons and shit. LOL and Imma be buying her a happy meal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 12:43 PM~8426075
> *gotta agree, foos buying her yukons and shit. LOL
> *


or maxima's :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8426063
> *seriously though.    its all lies..  i aint nothing like a pimp..  stop listening to pillow talk.
> *


pillow talk...??? wtf?!?!? :around:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:43 PM~8426079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that rene's green regal in background on the left?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 11:43 AM~8426075
> *gotta agree, foos buying her yukons and shit. LOL and Imma be buying her a happy meal.
> *


dont hate! :angry: 

LOL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8426063
> *seriously though.    its all lies..  i aint nothing like a pimp..  stop listening to pillow talk.
> *



:uh: i think we all know that....pimps slam cadillac do's...pimp ho's....buy fancy clo's....and don't live in nana's home's..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 12:48 PM~8426113
> *:uh: i think we all know that....pimps slam cadillac do's...pimp ho's....buy fancy clo's....and don't live in nana's home's..... :biggrin:
> *


nope.. definately aint me.. 

i roll z's, smoke trees, make g's and shake fleas. cause i'm a true 2 life old skoo g.. that'll put you on your knees, have you beggin "***** please!"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 12:31 PM~8425958
> *sept 1st.
> *


crap...... that may be a problem  I was gonna take chelly to NewYork that weekend since itsa holiday on mon..... Hmmmmm...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 30 2007, 12:48 PM~8426113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the most retarded shit Ive ever heard. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

25th ANNIVERSARY LOWRIDER TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS

14x7, 100 spokes, universal w/adapters


Only 1 box has been open, the other 3 are still sealed! They've never been mounted!

Asking $900


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:55 PM~8426135
> *crap...... that may be a problem   I was gonna take chelly to NewYork that weekend since itsa holiday on mon..... Hmmmmm...
> *


must be nice to drop everything and just up and go to New York


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 12:57 PM~8426148
> *must be nice to drop everything and just up and go to New York
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 12:57 PM~8426148
> *must be nice to drop everything and just up and go to New York
> *


its easy when you dont eat out 20 times a week  My gal cooks for me... she deserves a break


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 09:57 AM~8426147
> *25th ANNIVERSARY LOWRIDER TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS
> 
> 14x7, 100 spokes, universal w/adapters
> ...


 Am I crazy but my friend who's selling these things just said not 900 but $7,000 thats like crazy right WAAAAYYY to much???? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 01:02 PM~8426184
> *Am I crazy but my friend who's selling these things just said not 900 but $7,000 thats like crazy right WAAAAYYY to much???? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 10:02 AM~8426188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> *




Ok! Cause she sent me a msg and it said $7,000 so I was like she must mean $700 so I was like thats hella good i'm a make some money of this but she just replied back with no $7,000 :roflmao: I knew that was crazy!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 30 2007, 11:57 AM~8426148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

WTF......REAL PLATINUM AND 24K GOLD OR WHAT???......THAT'S CRAZY!!!!!!


SENTIMENTAL VALUE LIKE A MOFO....


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 10:08 AM~8426236
> *BALLIN!!!!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...



This is what she sent me:::::


No, it's $7000, because she bought them for more than $700. She even spoke with someone from Lowrider who told her she could sell them for pretty much whatever. To be honest, she's not tryin to hit a lick or anything, but because there were only 500 sets made and they're 25th anniversary series, the guy told her they're worth some money. 
If noone wants them, that's cool, it' was worth a shot. BUT if you hear anything, keep in touch. 
Also, is the website you go on for the public? Could she go & check it out? We were also gonna do Craig's list. 
Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

It's a friend of mine trying to sell them for one of her friends!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 11:55 AM~8426135
> *crap...... that may be a problem   I was gonna take chelly to NewYork that weekend since itsa holiday on mon..... Hmmmmm...
> *


they'll be here that weekend. the 1st and the 2nd. either way...lemme know!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 30 2007, 11:56 AM~8426139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 11:38 AM~8426024
> *cookie fucker??  :0
> 
> if your crying about being hated on --go buy a pacifier nobody cares about your crying...
> ...



+1


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 11:57 AM~8426148
> *must be nice to drop everything and just up and go to New York
> *


x3


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:00 PM~8426165
> *its easy when you dont eat out 20 times a week  My gal cooks for me... she deserves a break
> *


aw...listen to you.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 12:11 PM~8426266
> *It's a friend of mine trying to sell them for one of her friends!!!!!!
> *


slim had called me about these a while back.....he said tha dude was tryin to see what they were worth.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*DJ Shortdog tonight on thebeat713.com

If you don't have anything to dou tonight then log on to http://www.thebeat713.com . Shortdog will be mixing all of your favorite new,oldschool,funk,disco,or what ever u want no rules!! no playlist!! just str8 up hitz!!. Taking requests,shout outs .......you can also join the chat room and chat wit us!!! This and every Monday night on the beat down from 8-10!!


DJ Latin will be back next week due to working late and trying to catch up at the office.*  :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 11:38 AM~8426025
> *STRAIGHT UP CAPITAN.  I'LL WRITE ABOUT YOU IN THE FOLLOW UP EDITION OF "CAPITANES"  :uh:
> *


Listen here little niccah....you need to stand up when you talk to me and if you need too I can get you a chair to stand on shrimp!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 30 2007, 04:17 AM~8424084
> *
> *


Was that BBQ for a school supply fundraiser or just to hang out?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 01:20 PM~8426343
> *Listen here little niccah....you need to stand up when you talk to me and if you need too I can get you a chair to stand on shrimp!
> *


bitch you shorter than me :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 30 2007, 01:15 PM~8426304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what I say??? :biggrin: Hey Its a trip for me too....  Gonna goto the NY Individuals picnic  :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:26 PM~8426380
> *Thanks girly I will :biggrin:
> what I say??? :biggrin: Hey Its a trip for me too....  Gonna goto the NY Individuals picnic    :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 

sounds like fun...i wanna go!! :ugh: :roflmao:

dont forgot to take pics if yall go....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 01:11 PM~8426260
> *This is what she sent me:::::
> No, it's $7000, because she bought them for more than $700. She even spoke with someone from Lowrider who told her she could sell them for pretty much whatever. To be honest, she's not tryin to hit a lick or anything, but because there were only 500 sets made and they're 25th anniversary series, the guy told her they're worth some money.
> If noone wants them, that's cool, it' was worth a shot. BUT if you hear anything, keep in touch.
> ...


Do they come with vogue tires? LOL

She's better off on Ebay.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:23 PM~8426365
> *bitch you shorter than me  :twak:
> *


 :0 ..... Not-ah :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Lying midget!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 01:28 PM~8426394
> *:0  .....  Not-ah    :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...












:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 01:28 PM~8426391
> *:cheesy:
> 
> sounds like fun...i wanna go!! :ugh: :roflmao:
> ...


Come'on....... we'll make it a 3some. :cheesy: If we dont go ill be hittin you up  Thanks again


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:29 PM~8426396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That niccah like 6 1/2 ft tall :uh: 


Where is your picture?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:31 PM~8426409
> *Come'on....... we'll make it a 3some.  :cheesy: If we dont go ill be hittin you up  Thanks again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 10:28 AM~8426392
> *Do they come with vogue tires?  LOL
> 
> She's better off on Ebay.
> *


 I thought she had made a typo! Lol So thats why I came to yall for a lil advice! I thought it was way to much but I wanted to make sure before I went back and told her she was CRAZY!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 01:33 PM~8426441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sounds good.
> *


Whats so funny? :dunno: 

















:yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:19 PM~8426340
> *DJ Shortdog tonight on thebeat713.com
> 
> If you don't have anything to dou tonight then log on to http://www.thebeat713.com . Shortdog will be mixing all of your favorite new,oldschool,funk,disco,or what ever u want no rules!! no playlist!! just str8 up hitz!!. Taking requests,shout outs .......you can also join the chat room and chat wit us!!! This and every Monday night on the beat down from 8-10!!
> ...


pinche slacker pongase a jalar


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 01:32 PM~8426430
> *That niccah like 6 1/2 ft tall  :uh:
> Where is your picture?
> *


He's not that tall fulio. LOL

Here's a pic i took with you....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 30 2007, 01:41 PM~8426521
> *pinche slacker pongase a jalar
> *


I am :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 30 2007, 12:45 PM~8426563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

mac2lac this is on ebay you may have an intrest...







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 01:46 PM~8426580
> *We can tell
> l
> l
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 30 2007, 10:40 AM~8426046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:37 PM~8426482
> *Whats so funny? :dunno:
> :yes:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:45 PM~8426563
> *I am  :biggrin:
> *


lol ya right , i need tha programa again....the one we put last BROKEDEDED.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 30 2007, 01:55 PM~8426686
> *lol ya right , i need tha programa again....the one we put last BROKEDEDED.
> 
> *


Need to reload it. let's see about sunday. got to get busy, al rato.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 12:46 PM~8426582
> *mac2lac this is on ebay you may have an intrest...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 12:57 PM~8426703
> *Need to reload it.  let's see about sunday.  got to get busy, al rato.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmm...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 01:58 PM~8426708
> *:biggrin:
> *


U getting the plates.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 30 2007, 11:22 AM~8426355
> *Was that BBQ for a school supply fundraiser or just to hang out?*


hang out.... fundrasier will be in dec.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 30 2007, 10:24 AM~8425869
> *hey everybody!
> *


wut up...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 01:49 PM~8427152
> *U getting the plates.............. :biggrin:
> *



nah....

what you up to fool??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 02:57 PM~8427243
> *nah....
> 
> what you up to fool??
> *


Waiting for it to cool off so I can go work on the car........ :biggrin: 

How things are going?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

sup nix. :wave:

heard you got a pic to post... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:23 PM~8427513
> *sup nix. :wave:
> 
> heard you got a pic to post... :roflmao:
> *


instigator


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 02:21 PM~8427486
> *Waiting for it to cool off so I can go work on the car........ :biggrin: *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 03:32 PM~8427583
> *:uh:
> *


Your boy is one lazy mofo.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 02:30 PM~8427574
> *instigator
> *


not me. :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 03:32 PM~8427583
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 01:23 PM~8427513
> *sup nix. :wave:
> 
> heard you got a pic to post... :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 03:33 PM~8427593
> *Your boy is one lazy mofo.
> *


That's what happen when you smoke Marlboro's and watch BET all day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 03:37 PM~8427642
> *That's what happen when you smoke Marlboro's and watch BET all day.
> *


must be nice.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2007, 02:36 PM~8427638
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :angel:  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 01:39 PM~8427655
> *:0  :roflmao:  :angel:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 03:38 PM~8427648
> *must be nice.
> *


You can to if you had cable....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 03:47 PM~8427688
> *You can to if you had cable....... :biggrin:
> *


must be nice not having to work and be a mandilon all day.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2007, 02:40 PM~8427674
> *
> *


:yes:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 30 2007, 02:33 PM~8427593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try paying for it with your own money :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 03:50 PM~8427715
> *you mean...must be black!
> try paying for it with your own money  :uh:
> *


TRUE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 02:30 PM~8427574
> *instigator
> *


DONT HATE PINCHE PEE WEE CHAVALA :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2007, 03:53 PM~8427743
> *DONT HATE PINCHE PEE WEE CHAVALA :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


no hating, it's just an inside joke between me and hrnybrneye. she's quick to call me an instigator and that was my chance to get her back. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 02:23 PM~8427513
> *sup nix. :wave:
> 
> heard you got a pic to post... :roflmao:
> *





I GOT ONE BUT I'M GONNA LEAVE THAT BOY ALONE BEFORE SHE GETS HURT.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 02:55 PM~8427759
> *no hating, it's just an inside joke between me and hrnybrneye.  she's quick to call me an instigator and that was my chance to get her back.  :biggrin:
> *


yea...latin is known to be the OG instigator.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 03:55 PM~8427766
> *yea...latin is known to be the OG instigator.
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 02:55 PM~8427759
> *no hating, it's just an inside joke between me and hrnybrneye.  she's quick to call me an instigator and that was my chance to get her back.  :biggrin:
> *


SLOW DOWN PRIMO I WAS JUST KIDDING WITH YOU.  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2007, 03:56 PM~8427773
> *SLOW DOWN PRIMO I WAS JUST KIDDING WITH YOU.   :biggrin:
> *


I know fool. Let me know what pawnshop you dropped off that computer if you don't think you'll get it out.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 01:00 PM~8426165
> *its easy when you dont eat out 20 times a week  My gal cooks for me... she deserves a break
> *


she cook the best god damn orange rice! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2007, 02:55 PM~8427765
> *I GOT ONE BUT I'M GONNA LEAVE THAT BOY ALONE BEFORE SHE GETS HURT.
> *


  i was lookin forward to seein it when i heard bout it today. LOL

you could email it to me... 


:roflmao: j.k.! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 30 2007, 03:50 PM~8427715
> *x2
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> sounds gay
> ...


Cable is paid for with my money. The money that I get from pimping u'r ass on the DFW and Houston streets......... :0 

Don't get upset becuz you don't own a lolo.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 03:59 PM~8427801
> *she cook the best god damn orange rice!  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2007, 03:59 PM~8427801
> *she cook the best god damn orange rice!  :cheesy:
> *


Thats real Mesican rice foo'(not that casa ole shyt your used to). n you wont be gettin any more till you bring a 12pk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 04:05 PM~8427895
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 04:03 PM~8427865
> *Thats real Mesican rice foo'(not that casa ole shyt your used to). n you wont be gettin any more till you bring a 12pk
> *


I got a bottle of Vodka........ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona+Jul 30 2007, 01:22 PM~8426355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weekend at bernies "next stop houston", part 3 in the trilogy.  



> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 03:37 PM~8427642
> *That's what happen when you smoke Marlboro's and watch BET all day.
> *


  106 and park!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 04:14 PM~8428010
> *weekend at bernies "next stop houston", part 3 in the trilogy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 04:14 PM~8428010
> *
> 106 and park!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 03:10 PM~8427960
> *:happysad:
> *


chino is always talkin bout food.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 04:25 PM~8428140
> *chino is always talkin bout food.
> *


I alway have it on my mind (pink tacos) I dont talk about it. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 03:29 PM~8428160
> *I alway have it on my mind (pink tacos) I dont talk about it.  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2007, 04:41 PM~8428283
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


yummmm........ Thats whats on my mind now :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Almost 5 o'clock!! Time to go home. Tonight I chill..watch boondocks and post some crap off of my dakota on Ebay. Its been a looooong monday


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 30 2007, 02:21 PM~8427486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 04:59 PM~8428500
> *yeah bitch....i suggested school supplies....to help the kids you don't support out....apparently you grew up with a silver spoon up your ass and didn't need shit....if it's for a good cause, i'll help....no matter who's benefitting from it.....
> 
> you know God don't like ugly....so when you tryin to get into Heaven....God's gonna tell you like he told OJ..........
> ...


kids will be.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 04:10 PM~8428652
> *kids will be.....
> 
> 
> ...


sayin....fk you and your capala!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 04:59 PM~8428500
> *going ok....workin on the car show comin up....chillin...you know...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 05:16 PM~8428741
> *sayin....fk you and your capala!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 05:16 PM~8428741
> *sayin....fk you and your capala!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You mean the Shitpala....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 30 2007, 12:53 PM~8427206
> *hang out.... fundrasier will be in dec.....
> *


School starts in 3 weeks, not December. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 05:18 PM~8428761
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


How you feeling homie?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 30 2007, 05:19 PM~8428775
> *School starts in 3 weeks, not December.  :uh:
> *


Fundraiser is for Christmas. If I remember correctly all proceeds to go the womens shelter "Bridge over Trouble Waters" in Pasadena.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 05:19 PM~8428777
> *How you feeling homie?
> *


Feeling better, stent gets removed tomorrow morning. :burn:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 03:01 PM~8427845
> *Cable is paid for with my money. The money that I get from pimping u'r ass on the DFW and Houston streets......... :0
> 
> Don't get upset becuz you don't own a lolo.
> *



what you drive dogg?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought the school supply fundraiser was a good idea. Oh well what do I know. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 05:21 PM~8428806
> *Feeling better, stent gets removed tomorrow morning.  :burn:
> *


 :0 

I bet you will lean off the soda's. Which is something I need to start doing. Had chest pains all day Saturday....... :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 05:25 PM~8428854
> *:0
> 
> I bet you will lean off the soda's. Which is something I need to start doing. Had chest pains all day Saturday....... :tears:
> *


I really never drank cokes.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 30 2007, 04:24 PM~8428843
> *I thought the school supply fundraiser was a good idea.  Oh well what do I know.  :uh:
> *



can't please everyone....guess it's more important to just chill and hangout with danny.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 30 2007, 05:21 PM~8428810
> *what you drive dogg?
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 05:25 PM~8428858
> *I really never drank cokes.
> *


 :thumbsup: I'm drink one now. Think I would slow down, but gotta have it. Will drink some water after nap time is over with...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 05:26 PM~8428863
> *can't please everyone....guess it's more important to just chill and hangout with danny.....
> *


Truckers will be competing with the lowriders out there. Just be sure to be careful crossing the lane. Those fkers are heavy on the gas and burning tires/revving engines. Not a real smart way to "cruise" among people/kids. PINCHE PAISAS.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> Had a pin hole on the high pressure side for the rear AC. Will be fixed by tonight
> 
> find it the leak with the leak detector?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 09:59 AM~8425623
> *just admit it. i will..
> 
> hell, all the supposidly SEPERATED, "soon to be divorced" brAWDS I WENT OUT with always went back when hubby does some azz kissing to get her back.  like im gonna try to keep her by doing same..  shyt.. i'd be like "fk it then..go back to dat *****.. deuce".
> ...



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 10:57 AM~8426147
> *25th ANNIVERSARY LOWRIDER TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS
> 
> 14x7, 100 spokes, universal w/adapters
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 11:02 AM~8426184
> *Am I crazy but my friend who's selling these things just said not 900 but $7,000 thats like crazy right WAAAAYYY to much???? :uh:
> *



disregard pm then :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 30 2007, 06:23 PM~8429299
> *disregard pm then :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

watup Empire in da building


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 30 2007, 03:19 PM~8428775
> *School starts in 3 weeks, not December.  :uh:
> *


wasn't my idea to do the fundraiser for school supplies .... :uh: :uh: 

We do plenty of fundraisers all yr long...its about time for everyone to chill,bbq and lowride at the park.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 03:26 PM~8428863
> *can't please everyone....guess it's more important to just chill and hangout with danny.....
> *


if it was so important to you ..why didnt you bring it up at the meeting?????


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 30 2007, 03:23 PM~8429299
> *disregard pm then :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 30 2007, 03:24 PM~8428843
> *I thought the school supply fundraiser was a good idea.  Oh well what do I know.  :uh:
> *


Maybe you and Mac2lac should plan something together if its a good idea...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 30 2007, 04:23 PM~8429299
> *disregard pm then :angry:
> *


cmon dave u know if they were for 900 we would be racing to go pick them up....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona+Jul 30 2007, 05:24 PM~8428843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn.. i was j/k.. damn.. if someone down to do a skoo supplies fund raiser. i'd come show my support. few of those kids might even be mine!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2007, 04:29 PM~8428885
> *Truckers will be competing with the lowriders out there.  Just be sure to be careful crossing the lane.  Those fkers are heavy on the gas and burning tires/revving engines.  Not a real smart way to "cruise" among people/kids.  PINCHE PAISAS.
> *


so not a good idea to waste my trip down there?? :dunno: :dunno: 



> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jul 30 2007, 05:44 PM~8429545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: haha...you a damn fool *****....haha


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DANNY YOURE AN IDIOT.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 04:27 PM~8428870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like imma have to call Xzibit for yo ass son.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 06:11 PM~8429792
> *so not a good idea to waste my trip down there?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> *



down where?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2007, 07:13 PM~8429805
> *DANNY YOURE AN IDIOT.
> *


this coming from a clown..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 30 2007, 06:00 PM~8429700
> *damn.. i was j/k.. damn..  if someone down to do a skoo supplies fund raiser.  i'd come show my support.  few of those kids might even be mine!
> *


Hahaha! Danny ur throwed off!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 30 2007, 07:42 PM~8430052
> *Looks like imma have to call Xzibit for yo ass son.
> *


I don't like the work Xzibit puts off. Call Chip Foose instead....... :cheesy: 
Ride needs to be overhauled and I'll give you my list of things that I want don't to it....... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2007, 05:48 PM~8429598
> *cmon dave u know if they were for 900 we would be racing to go pick them up....
> *


 :uh: 14s :nicoderm: :nosad:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 30 2007, 06:15 PM~8430767
> *:uh: 14s :nicoderm:  :nosad:
> *




Funny thing is the chick selling them, she really thinks they can get that much for them! She asked me to repost and ask $6,000 for them~~~ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Gotta love the edit option.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thebeat713....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, EX214GIRL


:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 09:17 PM~8430797
> *Funny thing is the chick selling them, she really thinks they can get that much for them! She asked me to repost and ask $6,000 for them~~~ :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Your going to be doing alot on price changing......... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 30 2007, 07:15 PM~8430767
> *:uh: 14s :nicoderm:  :nosad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

CLEAN REGAL FOR SALE.....YOU KNOW IT WOULDNT HAVE A BIG I PLAQUE IF IT WASNT CLEAN...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353710


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 30 2007, 09:38 PM~8431065
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, EX214GIRL
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 06:44 PM~8431150
> *Your going to be doing alot on price changing......... :biggrin:
> *


 Well she can try to sell them i'm not gonna waiste my time!!!!!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Dena, What's up? :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Jul 30 2007, 10:15 PM~8431492
> *Hey Dena, What's up?  :wave:
> *


Hey girl  what's the deal?!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Jul 30 2007, 09:49 PM~8431205
> *Well she can try to sell them i'm not gonna waiste my time!!!!!!
> *


She's going to have you changing price like the gas prices.... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller+Jul 30 2007, 06:43 PM~8430063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some things just need to be discussed in person...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ac was fixed today dave....i appreciate your help man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2007, 04:48 PM~8429598
> *cmon dave u know if they were for 900 we would be racing to go pick them up....
> *



just sounded too good to be true


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 30 2007, 07:38 PM~8431065
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, EX214GIRL
> :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

repost


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 08:58 PM~8432061
> *ac was fixed today dave....i appreciate your help man!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Jus wanna let da Hosuton Community kno El Gallo jus copped a El Camino and cant wait to get started on it. but i kno theres a website i can get all types of info on this vehicle but i cant find da site, help me out wit any info


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jul 30 2007, 09:31 PM~8432524
> *Jus wanna let da Hosuton Community kno El Gallo jus copped a El Camino and cant wait to get started on it. but i kno theres a website i can get all types of info on this vehicle but i cant find da site, help me out wit any info
> *


 :0


----------



## chickenfriedsteak (Jun 21, 2004)

Brian!!! sup homie? Long time no see!!!! The caddi is looking great.... I see you had the balls to juice her? That takes guts on a car that beautiful. Tried to im you, but it didn't work.....we have a stupid-ass firewall here at work........Later skater.......(not so big anymore) Mike


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 30 2007, 04:42 PM~8429526
> *wasn't my idea to do the fundraiser for school supplies .... :uh:  :uh:
> 
> We do plenty of fundraisers all yr long...its about time for everyone to chill,bbq and lowride at the park.....
> *


That's cool, but you all come to Fidel's fundraiser on Saturday. His family could really use the support. Then we chill on Sunday at the park.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hmmm?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jul 30 2007, 11:31 PM~8432524
> *Jus wanna let da Hosuton Community kno El Gallo jus copped a El Camino and cant wait to get started on it. but i kno theres a website i can get all types of info on this vehicle but i cant find da site, help me out wit any info
> *


http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 07:11 PM~8429792
> *so not a good idea to waste my trip down there?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> because at the time i said it...you were in charge of the hlc....and you weren't with it....so why waste my time....i ain't trippin...just thought it'd be a good thing to do for the kids of h-town...
> we just might have to....
> ...


mo' drama than a broke baby momma


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 04:03 PM~8427865
> *Thats real Mesican rice foo'(not that casa ole shyt your used to). n you wont be gettin any more till you bring a 12pk
> *


the whitest man in america schooling me on messican rice :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 07:36 AM~8434573
> *the whitest man in america schooling me on messican rice :uh:
> *


i laughed yesterday when i read it and thought damn that homie is a mexican trapped in a whitemans body. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 07:40 AM~8434584
> *i laughed yesterday when i read it and thought damn that homie is a mexican trapped in a whitemans body.  :biggrin:
> *


LOL reminds me of miklo from blood in blood out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8434589

i'm out of here, have to go to the dr. then to work. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 07:42 AM~8434590
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8434589
> 
> i'm out of here, have to go to the dr. then to work.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 30 2007, 10:58 PM~8432061
> *ac was fixed today dave....i appreciate your help man!!! :thumbsup:
> *


repost :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 07:40 AM~8434584
> *i laughed yesterday when i read it and thought damn that homie is a mexican trapped in a whitemans body.  :biggrin:
> *


I used to tell tha hynas in my clubin days i was from mexico city :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 05:34 AM~8434570
> *mo' drama than a broke baby momma
> *


let you tell it.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 31 2007, 04:57 AM~8434512
> *That's cool, but you all come to Fidel's fundraiser on Saturday.  His family could really use the support.  Then we chill on Sunday at the park.
> *


i sure will....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 06:17 AM~8434656
> *I used to tell tha hynas in my clubin days i was from mexico city :biggrin:
> *


briando..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 08:30 AM~8434697
> *briando..... :biggrin:
> *


some ppl used to jokingly call me that...... lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 07:17 AM~8434656
> *I used to tell tha hynas in my clubin days i was from mexico city :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 08:45 AM~8434741
> *:roflmao:
> *


i worked too :happysad: :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 06:34 AM~8434570
> *mo' drama than a broke baby momma
> *



yeah....i felt it would be good to give back to the kids and i'm not even from houston....so go figure....why wait until someone gets sick or is dead until you start to try to help people.....just my opinion....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 07:49 AM~8434746
> *i worked too :happysad:  :yes:
> *


i bet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 31 2007, 08:02 AM~8434791
> *yeah....i felt it would be good to give back to the kids and i'm not even from houston....so go figure....why wait until someone gets sick or is dead until you start to try to help people.....just my opinion....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 09:05 AM~8434804
> *i bet.
> *


Ill take that as a complement :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP B ???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 08:14 AM~8434842
> *Ill take that as a complement :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*MacGregor Park Kick Back BBQ
SUNDAY Aug.5th 2007
12pm-???*

*ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!!!!!*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 08:17 AM~8434656
> *I used to tell tha hynas in my clubin days i was from mexico city :biggrin:
> *


bish so embarrased that he the "generic race" that he had to fake the funk :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

troublemaker delinquents


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 09:10 AM~8435185
> *MacGregor Park Kick Back BBQ
> SUNDAY Aug.5th 2007
> 12pm-???
> ...



sounds like fun....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 31 2007, 09:02 AM~8434791
> *yeah....i felt it would be good to give back to the kids and i'm not even from houston....so go figure....why wait until someone gets sick or is dead until you start to try to help people.....just my opinion....
> *


True


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chickenfriedsteak+Jul 31 2007, 04:17 AM~8434326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: maybe you should have a bbq contest.. each contestant.. pays like $5 to enter.. submits their plate with meat and 2 sides to the judge (me).. and then when judging complete.. they get a trophy.. i got like 917239847129 trophies in back seat of 68, i'll donate to da cause!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 10:14 AM~8435216
> *bish so embarrased that he the "generic race" that he had to fake the funk  :uh:
> *


All that game u spittin aint workin....... :uh: Lol!! Ive known you almost 5 years now and still havent seen u with a girl! NO, Palmala dont count!!!! No fakin here just spit a lil game n had some fun along the way...........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 10:58 AM~8435995
> *All that game u spittin aint workin....... :uh:  Lol!! Ive known you almost 5 years now and still havent seen u with a girl! NO, Palmala dont count!!!! No fakin here just spit a lil game n had some fun along the way...........
> *


mest up. :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 11:58 AM~8435995
> *All that game u spittin aint workin....... :uh:  Lol!! Ive known you almost 5 years now and still havent seen u with a girl! NO, Palmala dont count!!!! No fakin here just spit a lil game n had some fun along the way...........
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 11:58 AM~8435995
> *All that game u spittin aint workin....... :uh:  Lol!! Ive known you almost 5 years now and still havent seen u with a girl! NO, Palmala dont count!!!! No fakin here just spit a lil game n had some fun along the way...........
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 12:01 PM~8436026
> *:biggrin:
> *


He might as well get Gary to delete his account and not get back on layitlow. You basically called him a fistpounder. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 31 2007, 09:10 AM~8435636
> *sounds like fun....
> *


well you know the HLC alwayz have fun when it comes to a bbq


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.....

already.com


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 11:01 AM~8436026
> *:biggrin:
> *


you see that 300 blue n gray or silver whatever next row from you bout 2 cars up....same guy painted it as the 64..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2007, 12:09 PM~8436098
> *you see that 300 blue n gray or silver whatever next row from you bout 2 cars up....same guy painted it as the 64..
> *


groupie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 31 2007, 10:49 AM~8435953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir.....doin big thangs as usual!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

lunch time. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 31 2007, 12:03 PM~8436045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw it and the charger....... very nice. now i wish i would have looked closer


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 30 2007, 07:51 PM~8430557
> *I don't like the work Xzibit puts off. Call Chip Foose instead....... :cheesy:
> Ride needs to be overhauled and I'll give you my list of things that I want don't to it....... :biggrin:
> *


I got a 2 car garage, lets back that bish in and put in work!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 11:47 AM~8436443
> *he talks alot of shyt on lil and sitting at my dining room table..... So if he cant take it the fk'em and his size 12 :uh:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: he likes to talk a lot of mess all over the interets. oh and in text msgs too. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 12:50 PM~8436468
> *:roflmao: he likes to talk a lot of mess all over the interets. oh and in text msgs too. LOL
> *


I dont text him anymore b/c he get pissed. "they cost me 10cents each asshole" he says :uh: :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2007, 09:29 AM~8424580
> *Had a pin hole on the high pressure side for the rear AC. Will be fixed by tonight
> 
> LMFAO!! thats what you think!
> ...


I dont blame ya, man your having alot of trouble out of that tahoe lately huh?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 31 2007, 12:55 PM~8436500
> *I dont blame ya, man your having alot of trouble out of that tahoe lately huh?
> *


not really........ its been a good car to me


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 11:10 AM~8436109
> *groupie
> *


Lol groupie? Ha who was the one swinging off wally dogs nuts all last week. 


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2007, 12:59 PM~8436531
> *Lol groupie? Ha who was the one swinging off wally dogs nuts all last week.
> :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 11:53 AM~8436487
> *I dont text him anymore b/c he get pissed. "they cost me 10cents each asshole" he says :uh:  :uh:
> *


i get the same thing every txt. cheap ass... :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 11:58 AM~8435995
> *All that game u spittin aint workin....... :uh:  Lol!! Ive known you almost 5 years now and still havent seen u with a girl! NO, Palmala dont count!!!! No fakin here just spit a lil game n had some fun along the way...........
> *


 :0 dont get me started with your shit, Nah Im not gonna do that, dont worry.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 01:09 PM~8436583
> *i get the same thing every txt. cheap ass... :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 11:05 AM~8436060
> *well you know the HLC alwayz have fun when it comes to a bbq
> *


Hey goofy, what was the website for that place you got your cadillac grill? I wanna see if they have something for my mustang. Myspace me the web addy por favor. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 12:53 PM~8436487
> *I dont text him anymore b/c he get pissed. "they cost me 10cents each asshole" he says :uh:  :uh:
> *


are you whining again? sending me stupid ass fuckin jokes that I done heard before fuker. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 12:13 PM~8436625
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:14 PM~8436641
> *are you whining again? sending me stupid ass fuckin jokes that I done heard before fuker.  :angry:
> *


NO CUSSWORDS YOU BITCH ASS CHINO! THAT WILL CAUSE DUALHEX NOT TO SEE THE FUCKING PAGE :twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 12:04 PM~8436571
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PM LOL'ed @


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 12:50 PM~8436468
> *:roflmao: he likes to talk a lot of mess all over the interets. oh and in text msgs too. LOL
> *


yall talkin bout me? Danny, now there is the king of shit talkin. All I do is just single out pussies that deserve it.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2007, 11:16 AM~8436660
> *PM LOL'ed @
> *


did you get my pm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 12:16 PM~8436654
> *NO CUSSWORDS YOU BITCH ASS CHINO!  THAT WILL CAUSE DUALHEX NOT TO SEE THE FUCKING PAGE  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 01:14 PM~8436642
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 31 2007, 12:48 PM~8436456
> *I got a 2 car garage, lets back that bish in and put in work!
> *


I'll hit you up when I pick it up from the shop.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:16 PM~8436654
> *NO CUSSWORDS YOU BITCH ASS CHINO!  THAT WILL CAUSE DUALHEX NOT TO SEE THE FUCKING PAGE  :twak:
> *


my bad fucker, whoops, his screen just went into protective mode LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8436686
> *my bad fucker, whoops, his screen just went into protective mode LOL
> *


fucken shit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:20 PM~8436692
> *fucken shit
> *



FUCK!!!!! MY FUCKIN BAD!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 31 2007, 12:17 PM~8436663
> *did you get my pm
> *


Yup. I'm hit em up tonight n make the transaction.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 12:17 PM~8436662
> *yall talkin bout me? Danny, now there is the king of shit talkin. All I do is just single out pussies that deserve it.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 12:18 PM~8436672
> *:uh:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 01:26 PM~8436745
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:26 PM~8436753
> *
> *


what the *fuck* you looking at?




:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:28 PM~8436781
> *what the fuck you looking at?
> :cheesy:
> *


bitch, now that foos computer logged off LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:29 PM~8436796
> *bitch, now that foos computer logged off LOL
> *


what do you call a chinese pussy?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:31 PM~8436811
> *what do you call a chinese pussy?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:31 PM~8436811
> *what do you call a chinese pussy?
> *


Here kittty kitty........... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:33 PM~8436836
> *:dunno:
> *


i thought you spoke chinese. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:36 PM~8436855
> *Here kittty kitty........... :biggrin:
> *


whats up foo?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:36 PM~8436855
> *Here kittty kitty........... :biggrin:
> *


read the sig puta

\/\/\/


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:37 PM~8436858
> *i thought you spoke chinese.  :uh:
> *


Im not chinese fuker. I thought you had a joke?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:37 PM~8436871
> *Im not chinese fuker. I thought you had a joke?
> *


NO BITCH


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:37 PM~8436859
> *whats up foo?
> *


Chillin! What's up homie?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:38 PM~8436879
> *NO BITCH
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jul 31 2007, 11:59 AM~8436531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:38 PM~8436882
> *Chillin! What's up homie?
> *


@ the job workn


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 12:38 PM~8436879
> *NO BITCH
> *



***** ...you constipated o que....you been cussin and talkin much chit today.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:37 PM~8436866
> *read the sig puta
> 
> \/\/\/
> *


the real conspiracy is how coca cant figer out he has a chick name!-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE

That's alot coming from a person that rolls 14's on a 63........ :0 
And I thought I was bad rollin them on an LS, but diff is I drive mine out of state.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8436883
> *:angry:
> *


A Chinese man arranged for a hooker to come to his room for the evening. Once in the room they undressed, climbed into bed, and went at it. When finished, the Chinese man jumped up, ran over to the window, took a deep breath, dove under the bed, climbed out the other side, jumped back into bed with the hooker and commenced a repeat performance. 

The hooker was impressed with the gusto of the second encounter. When finished, the Chinese man jumped up, ran over to the window, took a deep breath, dove under the bed, climbed out the other side, jumped back into bed with the hooker and started again! 

The hooker was amazed at this sequence. During the fifth encounter, she decided to try it herself. When they were done she jumped up, went to the window and took a deep breath of fresh air, dove under the bed to find 4 other Chinese men.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 12:26 PM~8436753
> *
> *


forget you then chino! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

How do Chinese parents name their kids? 

The parents take a couple of dishes with them and head upstairs. They reach the top of the stairs and throw the dishes downstairs. 

"CHING!!! CHONG!!!"

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:42 PM~8436923
> *A Chinese man arranged for a hooker to come to his room for the evening. Once in the room they undressed, climbed into bed, and went at it. When finished, the Chinese man jumped up, ran over to the window, took a deep breath, dove under the bed, climbed out the other side, jumped back into bed with the hooker and commenced a repeat performance.
> 
> The hooker was impressed with the gusto of the second encounter. When finished, the Chinese man jumped up, ran over to the window, took a deep breath, dove under the bed, climbed out the other side, jumped back into bed with the hooker and started again!
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: asians always trying to save money, If it were the Jews, there would be 30 of those fukers and they would present a coupon. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8436894
> *@ the job workn
> *


Cool. Haven't seen no process pix of the Regal. Didn't know you was at the show also until I seen you post pix.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 12:42 PM~8436923
> *A Chinese man arranged for a hooker to come to his room for the evening. Once in the room they undressed, climbed into bed, and went at it. When finished, the Chinese man jumped up, ran over to the window, took a deep breath, dove under the bed, climbed out the other side, jumped back into bed with the hooker and commenced a repeat performance.
> 
> The hooker was impressed with the gusto of the second encounter. When finished, the Chinese man jumped up, ran over to the window, took a deep breath, dove under the bed, climbed out the other side, jumped back into bed with the hooker and started again!
> ...



chinese fire drill
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:44 PM~8436940
> *Cool. Haven't seen no process pix of the Regal. Didn't know you was at the show also until I seen you post pix.
> *


I was there, the regal gonna take a while, left it at the painters.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:42 PM~8436917
> *the real conspiracy is how coca cant figer out he has a chick name!-TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE
> 
> That's alot coming from a person that rolls 14's on a 63........ :0
> ...



*
Bitch, you want some come get some 

Yea I roll 14's on MY 63 Impala, What you drive CoCa a 4x4 that your gay ******* suger daddy give you !

Pleas take that retired shit some where els !


Dont make my run your ass over from Dallas to Houston.*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:45 PM~8436953
> *I was there, the regal gonna take a while, left it at the painters.
> *


  

I came on that side a few time to say what'z up to Slim, Al, Shane, and Brain....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:48 PM~8436982
> *
> Bitch, you want some come get some
> 
> ...


holy crap, where did that come from :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:48 PM~8436982
> *
> Bitch, you want some come get some
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:48 PM~8436982
> *What you drive CoCa a 4x4 that your gay ******* suger daddy give you !
> 
> Pleas take that retired shit some where els !
> ...


HOLEY SHIT!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:50 PM~8437006
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  hno:
> *


You didn't say much, so you got some gay ******* giving you shit and letting you watch his cable?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:51 PM~8437019
> *You didn't say much, so you got some gay ******* giving you shit and letting you watch his cable?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :nono: 

I bought the truck myself cash. I watch my on cable.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:49 PM~8436998
> *holy crap, where did that come from  :0
> *


It happens when someone speaks the truth. Then people feelings get hurt.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:53 PM~8437034
> *:0  :nono:
> 
> I bought the truck myself cash. I watch my on cable.
> *


*
Bought it cash .... how many government checks did you have to save up ?*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:55 PM~8437051
> *It happens when someone speaks the truth. Then people feelings get hurt.
> *



LOL...... tha truth !

It happends whan bish's talk shit, and daddy has to put them in check.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 12:48 PM~8436982
> *
> Bitch, you want some come get some
> 
> ...


 :0 ...harsh.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:56 PM~8437063
> *
> Bought it cash ....  how many government checks did you have to save up ?
> *


Ask you granny she paid for it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:58 PM~8437080
> *LOL...... tha truth !
> 
> It happends whan bish's talk shit, and daddy has to put them in check.
> *


So you call that talking shit when both of roll 14's. Only difference is that you have a 63 on 14's and I have an LS on 14's.......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 02:04 PM~8437135
> *Ask you granny she paid for it.
> *



:nicoderm: Man Im not even going to mess with your lame ass anymore....

I got bigger fish to fry......







Thats Fish homeboy *NOT ! Chicken*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:08 PM~8437164
> *:nicoderm:  Man Im not even going to mess with your lame ass anymore....
> 
> I got bigger fish to fry......
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 02:06 PM~8437153
> *So you call that talking shit when both of roll 14's. Only difference is that you have a 63 on 14's and I have an LS on 14's.......
> *



yea I have 44 year old car I drive from Dallas to Oklahoma
chrome undies, custom paint job and all and on *175's*

and you had a 20 year old car that you drove from Dallas to Houston
on 195's monster truck tires !


who's the real bish ?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 02:13 PM~8437202
> *wow.
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 02:14 PM~8437203
> *x2
> *


x3 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:08 PM~8437164
> *:nicoderm:  Man Im not even going to mess with your lame ass anymore....
> 
> I got bigger fish to fry......
> ...


So that mean you going back over to Band Camp.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:11 PM~8437186
> *yea I have 44 year old car I drive from Dallas to Oklahoma
> chrome undies, custom paint job and all    and on 175's
> 
> ...


3 wheel king!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:11 PM~8437186
> *yea I have 44 year old car I drive from Dallas to Oklahoma
> chrome undies, custom paint job and all    and on 175's
> 
> ...


Dallas to Oklahoma is only a 4hr drive that's no where. Chrome undies is more like chrome rusty undies, and custom paint ain't shit custom about that paint job expect for that paper line painted mural on the truck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 02:26 PM~8437310
> *Dallas to Oklahoma is only a 4hr drive that's no where. Chrome undies is more like chrome rusty undies, and custom paint ain't shit custom about that paint job expect for that paper line painted mural on the truck.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

mest up..... fa' sh0'


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:26 PM~8437316
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> mest up..... fa' sh0'
> *



true


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 02:26 PM~8437310
> *Dallas to Oklahoma is only a 4hr drive that's no where. Chrome undies is more like chrome rusty undies, and custom paint ain't shit custom about that paint job expect for that paper line painted mural on the truck.
> *



Bitch post up your car ! here's mine...


Fake Ass Pimple Daddy


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont see anything rusty under there !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

who is this in your photobucket? :cheesy: 











go'damn! thought that was water. :barf:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 02:38 PM~8437400
> *who is this in your photobucket?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



just some bitch ! :cheesy: 

check out the sweat crame on here


I bet CoCa hungery now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you bitch!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:39 PM~8437413
> *just some bitch !  :cheesy:
> 
> check out the sweat crame on here
> ...


Spelling is fundamental bish.

And you know that you licked that shit up clean.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 02:41 PM~8437433
> *Spelling is fundamental bish.
> 
> And you know that you licked that shit up clean.
> *



Whatever, them be real Hoes too Homeboy not some internet shit !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:26 PM~8437310
> * custom paint ain't shit custom about that paint job expect for that paper line painted mural on the truck.
> *



:ugh: damn


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:44 PM~8437456
> *Whatever,  them be real Hoes too Homeboy not some internet shit !
> *


Someone sent you that in text to you phone.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 02:46 PM~8437472
> *Someone sent you that in text to you phone.
> *



ask these vatos I dont have a cam phone if I did they would be send pic of there shit to me all the time....


check this one out !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:48 PM~8437486
> *ask these vatos  I dont have a cam phone if I did they would be send pic of there shit to me all the time....
> check this one out !
> 
> *


aint your cell a company phone ......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2007, 09:58 AM~8435995
> *All that game u spittin aint workin....... :uh:  Lol!! Ive known you almost 5 years now and still havent seen u with a girl! NO, Palmala dont count!!!! No fakin here just spit a lil game n had some fun along the way...........
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:38 PM~8437400
> *who is this in your photobucket?  :cheesy:
> 
> go'damn!  thought that was water.  :barf:
> *


fkin latin always gettin in ppls photobucket. :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:48 PM~8437486
> *ask these vatos  I dont have a cam phone if I did they would be send pic of there shit to me all the time....
> check this one out !
> 
> ...



theres a pic of your Monte! 

Damm you got me thats a real fucking show car !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 31 2007, 02:49 PM~8437491
> *aint your cell a company phone ......
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:48 PM~8437486
> *ask these vatos  I dont have a cam phone if I did they would be send pic of there shit to me all the time....
> check this one out !
> 
> ...


Just as you see the LS in the back ground. Or do I need to put pix of the new ride that is coming out......All O.G. Traditional........... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 02:51 PM~8437509
> *Just as you see the LS in the back ground. Or do I need to put pix of the new ride that is coming out......All O.G. Traditional........... :biggrin:
> *



Do that ! Ill still run your ass over from Dallas to Houston


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:51 PM~8437506
> *here thers a pic of your Monte!
> 
> Damm you got me thats a real fucking show car !
> *


Car was not built for show. It's a street car and took less then a year to build. That's buying the car from Ohio, going to pick it up myself. Motor, paint, 4 pump and battery setup.

How long did it take you to build that so call show car you go???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:51 PM~8437508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pic is fkin disturbing... :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 31 2007, 02:49 PM~8437491
> *aint your cell a company phone ......
> *



No pay as you go ! ! ! ! ! !! ! time to add $15


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:uh:

Also

LOL @ LATIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 02:55 PM~8437531
> *that pic is fkin disturbing... :ugh: :barf:
> *


that bish has no tits


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:53 PM~8437523
> *Do that !  Ill still run your ass over from Dallas to Houston
> *


That funny coming from a guy that I called a puto in front of his club members and they started laughing at you azz....... :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 02:54 PM~8437530
> *Car was not built for show. It's a street car and took less then a year to build. That's buying the car from Ohio, going to pick it up myself. Motor, paint, 4 pump and battery setup.
> 
> How long did it take you to build that so call show car you go???
> *



My 63 is no Show car homie, Its for the streets and if you want to see it in person you can catch me on the street any time

It took me a year to get it rolling and I add more to it every year !

Do you expect me to be impressed ? Im Not Coca 

* Bring your shit out, and I Will go bumper to bumper with your ass !*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 12:54 PM~8437530
> *Car was not built for show. It's a street car and took less then a year to build. That's buying the car from Ohio, going to pick it up myself. Motor, paint, 4 pump and battery setup.
> 
> How long did it take you to build that so call show car you go???
> *


that ragedy luxury sport aint shit.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 02:57 PM~8437550
> *That funny coming from a guy that I called a puto in front of his club members and they started laughing at you azz....... :0
> *



What you smokeing Bish ! ?

If you had said that shit in front of my club your ass would of left with a tree up your ass

Know I do remember me telling you we didnt have any Crack or Fried Chicken


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:56 PM~8437542
> *that bish has no tits
> *


oh its a female!! ok...thought it was a man for a min. carry on.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 03:00 PM~8437566
> *What you smokeing Bish ! ?
> 
> If you had said that shit in front of my club your ass would of left with a tree up your ass
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8437563
> *that ragedy luxury sport aint shit.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:58 PM~8437557
> *My 63 is no Show car homie, It for the streets and if you want to see it in person you can catch me on the street any time
> 
> It took me a year to get it rolling and I add more to it every year !
> ...


A year to get it rollin..... :0 And add something every year........ :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 01:01 PM~8437574
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 03:01 PM~8437577
> *A year to get it rollin..... :0 And add something every year........ :0
> *



Man CoCa 

* Just Slap yourself !*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:00 PM~8437566
> *What you smokeing Bish ! ?
> 
> If you had said that shit in front of my club your ass would of left with a tree up your ass
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 03:00 PM~8437566
> *What you smokeing Bish ! ?
> 
> If you had said that shit in front of my club your ass would of left with a tree up your ass
> ...


That's being you smoked it all and ate all the chicken.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 03:03 PM~8437587
> *Man CoCa
> 
> Just Slap yourself !
> *


If it take you that long to get your car rollin and add things to it you need to slap yourself.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dis ****** ill


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 01:55 PM~8437051
> *It happens when someone speaks the truth. Then people feelings get hurt.
> *


brians bish ass LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 31 2007, 03:07 PM~8437612
> *dis ****** ill
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jul 31 2007, 02:33 PM~8437360
> *Bitch post up your car ! here's mine...
> Fake Ass Pimple Daddy
> 
> ...


nice tre


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey buey, why do you got this in your photobucket?????

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 31 2007, 01:09 PM~8436583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 

luxury sports were cool, when i was broke.. now i only fk wif classics.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 03:08 PM~8437621
> *brians bish ass LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 01:12 PM~8437661
> *u can text me whenever..  fk it.. i got $
> i single out everbody..  you pinche gordo chino
> x2
> ...


i aint trippin on LS big homie frito has one


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 03:12 PM~8437661
> *u can text me whenever..   fk i single out everbody..  you pinche gordo chino
> 
> *


you ole "equal opportunity ass" LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 03:12 PM~8437661
> *luxury sports were cool, when i was broke..    now i only fk wif classics.
> *


There's a classic coming to Houston soon....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 03:13 PM~8437671
> *i aint trippin on LS big homie frito has one
> *


frito's is clean though. patterned out.. rolling gold center, old skoo 13" Road Stars.. not donut 14" chinaz, like someone elses LS


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 03:13 PM~8437671
> *i aint trippin on LS big homie frito has one
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 03:16 PM~8437697
> *frito's is clean though.    patterned out..  rolling old old skoo 13" Road Stars..  not donut 14" chinaz, like someone elses ls
> *


Just like you was hittin me up about information about them to uh..... :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2007, 11:24 AM~8436725
> *Yup. I'm hit em up tonight n make the transaction.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:17 PM~8437705
> *:wave:
> *


gotten laid lately?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 03:18 PM~8437711
> *Just like you was hittin me up about information about them to uh..... :0
> *


said.. "let me see pic of your ride.. wanna see how those fat 185's look on those 14's.. so? that was about my daily. 13" z's stashed in bedroom.. what u know about that?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 03:20 PM~8437738
> *gotten laid lately?
> *


nah, saving it for marriage. LOL YOu get hoe checked latley? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 03:20 PM~8437738
> *gotten laid lately?
> *


not in last 5 years.. according to brian.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:21 PM~8437743
> *nah, saving it for marriage. LOL YOu get hoe checked latley?  :biggrin:
> *


i dont care what u say u can never live down getting called out like that. ***** hasnt gotten laid in 5 years and he aint even locked up!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 03:23 PM~8437761
> *i dont care what u say u can never live down getting called out like that. ***** hasnt gotten laid in 5 years and he aint even locked up!!!!!
> *


ya, what you gonna do? Brian get all but hurt and say stupid shit, he always putting his foot in his mouth. You on the other hand is a pussy, I said it flat out.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 03:06 PM~8437606
> *If it take you that long to get your car rollin and add things to it you need to slap yourself.
> *




DJ Latin Remeber this topic and this day, 1 year from now a clea Impala is comeing out.

This Vato talking like that ***** E on the Trucha video...

Im Out This Bitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 01:24 PM~8437774
> *ya, what you gonna do? Brian get all but hurt and say stupid shit, he always putting his foot in his mouth. You on the other hand is a pussy, I said it flat out.
> *


you shouldnt use the word pussy, u dont know anything about it. and dont act like u know me cuz we aint cool


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 03:26 PM~8437783
> *you shouldnt use the word pussy, u dont know anything about it. and dont act like u know me cuz we aint cool
> *


 hno: prob is, I got the balls to use it, then mean it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 03:20 PM~8437739
> *said.. "let me see pic of your ride.. wanna see how those fat 185's look on those 14's..    so?  that was about my daily.   13" z's stashed in bedroom.. what u know about that?
> *


More then what you think....... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 03:26 PM~8437783
> *you shouldnt use the word pussy, u dont know anything about it. and dont act like u know me cuz we aint cool
> *


Prob is, you opened your mouth and called me out. I dont play like that. Im not in canada or florida, Im in your backyard.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slow down bigman u gettin too hardcore on the computer


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 02:24 PM~8437774
> *ya, what you gonna do? Brian get all but hurt and say stupid shit, he always putting his foot in his mouth. You on the other hand is a pussy, I said it flat out.
> *




DANG KENNY YOU GONNA LET THIS SHIT SLIDE??? THAT BOY STR8 UP CALLIN YOU OUT. IF YOU DONT DO ANYTHING AFTER HIS COMMENT YOU ARE A PUSSY. AND NOW THIS ***** TRESSPASSING, HE ALL UP IN YOUR BACK YARD AND SHIT 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 01:37 PM~8437871
> *DANG KENNY YOU GONNA LET THIS SHIT SLIDE???  THAT BOY STR8 UP CALLIN YOU OUT. IF YOU DONT DO ANYTHING AFTER HIS COMMENT YOU ARE A PUSSY.  AND NOW THIS ***** TRESSPASSING, HE ALL UP IN YOUR BACK YARD AND SHIT:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he doesnt know any better :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 02:38 PM~8437883
> *he doesnt know any better  :uh:
> *


HE STILL CALLIN YOU OUT. ITS PROBABLY NOT PERSONAL WITH YOU HES JUST "SEXUALLY FRUSTRATED" :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 02:10 PM~8437643
> *hey buey, why do you got this in your photobucket?????
> 
> :ugh:
> ...


:ugh: :barf:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 02:12 PM~8437661
> *u can text me whenever..  fk it.. i got $
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 01:40 PM~8437891
> *HE STILL CALLIN YOU OUT. :0
> *


yes tell me about it :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 02:40 PM~8437891
> *HE STILL CALLIN YOU OUT.  ITS PROBABLY NOT PERSONAL WITH YOU HES JUST "SEXUALLY FRUSTRATED" :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 03:46 PM~8437948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 02:29 PM~8437818
> *Prob is, you opened your mouth and called me out. I dont play like that. Im not in canada or florida, Im in your backyard.
> *


link?!?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 01:40 PM~8437891
> *HE STILL CALLIN YOU OUT.  ITS PROBABLY NOT PERSONAL WITH YOU HES JUST "SEXUALLY FRUSTRATED" :0
> *


youre probably right thats why i said he doesnt know any better. if says he knows me then he should come on over. people who "know me" know where i live. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 02:53 PM~8438010
> *youre probably right thats why i said he doesnt know any better. if says he knows me then he should come on over. people who "know me" know where i live.  :uh:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 03:40 PM~8437891
> *HE STILL CALLIN YOU OUT.  ITS PROBABLY NOT PERSONAL WITH YOU HES JUST "SEXUALLY FRUSTRATED" :0
> *


good one nick


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 02:51 PM~8437996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2007, 03:34 PM~8437853
> *slow down bigman u gettin too hardcore on the computer
> *


Ill run into your ass one of these days, now that you and Brian are booty buddies.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WOW..WHAT A TUESDAY.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 03:01 PM~8438079
> *WOW..WHAT A TUESDAY.....
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 04:02 PM~8438091
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 08:10 AM~8435185
> *MacGregor Park Kick Back BBQ
> SUNDAY Aug.5th 2007
> 12pm-???
> ...


....


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey goofy! whats up? :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

surprised danny hasnt said anything bout wings n more tonight.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jul 31 2007, 02:05 PM~8438114
> *Hey goofy! whats up?  :wave:
> *


 ...WUT UP CHICK...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 04:05 PM~8438124
> *surprised danny hasnt said anything bout wings n more tonight.
> *


new job = morning/lunch/end of day posting


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 04:01 PM~8438079
> *WOW..WHAT A TUESDAY.....
> *


I thought it was weds. LOL where the fuck am I at?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

how bout a couple of cups of (chill the fuck out))on tha house.........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 02:06 PM~8438137
> *I thought it was weds. LOL where the fuck am I at?
> *


THE LAYITLOW ZONE........DODODODODO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 04:05 PM~8438124
> *surprised danny hasnt said anything bout wings n more tonight.
> *


hey, maybe he on Jenny Craig. :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 03:06 PM~8438131
> *new job = morning/lunch/end of day posting
> *


hes been on here twice and nothing. thats not like him. he must be ill.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 31 2007, 02:06 PM~8438139
> *how bout a couple of cups of (chill the fuck out))on tha house.........
> *


 :biggrin: ...ON THE ROCKS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 03:06 PM~8438137
> *I thought it was weds. LOL where the fuck am I at?
> *


LOL me too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 31 2007, 03:06 PM~8438139
> *how bout a couple of cups of (chill the fuck out))on tha house.........
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 04:09 PM~8438168
> *LOL me too.
> *


you need to leave those drugs alone, and hand them over here. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 02:09 PM~8438168
> *LOL me too.
> *


THE LAYITLOW ZONE........DODODODODO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 03:07 PM~8438149
> *hey, maybe he on Jenny Craig.  :dunno:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

yo


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup homie


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 31 2007, 04:19 PM~8438277
> *sup homie
> *


nada just sittin here at work waitin to get the fuck outta here.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 03:07 PM~8438149
> *hey, maybe he on Jenny Craig.  :dunno:
> *




NOW YOU FUCKIN WITH BIG PIMP :loco: :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2007, 04:25 PM~8438326
> *NOW YOU FUCKIN WITH BIG PIMP :loco:  :nono:
> *


hey hey, you should see the shit he post on here bout me. Its all good, that and he pisses off brian. I got no prob with him. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jul 31 2007, 10:05 AM~8436060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Where's DJ Convalescenthome at?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 31 2007, 04:33 PM~8438409
> *Where's DJ Convalescenthome at?
> *


que que?? i'm here wearing the locs that were suppose to go to you. uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 02:27 PM~8438350
> *tire toss??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


next yr in April homie..we jus gonna chill at the park and bbq...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 31 2007, 03:34 PM~8437853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 04:26 PM~8438340
> *hey hey, you should see the shit he post on here bout me. Its all good, that and he pisses off brian. I got no prob with him. LOL
> *


look budha.. don't get shyt twisted.. unlike some of these dudes here (like lone star).. i'll whoop you if i see you.. even take ur manhood.. and duct tape brian to a chair and make him watch. all while i'm making faces like this


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 05:22 PM~8438877
> *look budha..    don't get shyt twisted..    unlike some of these dudes here (like lone star)..    i'll whoop you if i see you.. even take ur manhood.. and duct tape brian to a chair and make him watch.    all while i'm making faces like this
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 31 2007, 04:18 PM~8438839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fker! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 04:22 PM~8438877
> *look budha..    don't get shyt twisted..    unlike some of these dudes here (like lone star)..    i'll whoop you if i see you.. even take ur manhood.. and duct tape brian to a chair and make him watch.    all while i'm making faces like this
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 03:51 PM~8437996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bet you are enjoying today show and tell......... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 04:31 PM~8438958
> *course...the one night im down to go. go figure. :uh: :roflmao:
> fker!  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



don't offer to pay....you will go broke tryin to fee his ass.... :biggrin: 


oh you can feel the love in houston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! went from a star wars match to a coca pearl ownage match to a buddha and ronald mcdonald match to a sumo wrestler match.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 04:22 PM~8438877
> *look budha..    don't get shyt twisted..    unlike some of these dudes here (like lone star)..    i'll whoop you if i see you.. even take ur manhood.. and duct tape brian to a chair and make him watch.    all while i'm making faces like this
> *


:ugh: :burn: :around: :nono: :barf: :banghead: 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 31 2007, 05:33 PM~8438975
> *don't offer to pay....you will go broke tryin to fee his ass.... :biggrin:
> oh you can feel the love in houston!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! went from a star wars match to a coca pearl ownage match to a  buddha and ronald mcdonald match to a sumo wrestler match.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 31 2007, 04:33 PM~8438975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love htown.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 05:31 PM~8438963
> *Bet you are enjoying today show and tell......... :uh:
> *


don't whine bish, i ran out of cheese. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 05:41 PM~8439043
> *don't whine bish, i ran out of cheese.  :uh:
> *


That's becuz you ate you all fcking snitch bish, so go an tell that...... :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 03:07 PM~8438728
> *next yr in April homie..we jus gonna chill at the park and bbq...
> *


aww u weak.. bring some comp,cuz im ready


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 05:50 PM~8439114
> *That's becuz you ate you all fcking snitch bish, so go an tell that...... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


nga please, get a job and stop mooching off people. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 06:04 PM~8439250
> *nga please, get a job and stop mooching off people.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Are you feeling hurt becuz I didn't ask you if I can borrow some eggs.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 06:07 PM~8439284
> *Are you feeling hurt becuz I didn't ask you if I can borrow some eggs.... :uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 05:31 PM~8438958
> *course...the one night im down to go. go figure. :uh: :roflmao:
> fker!  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


go to palmers saturday..bbq plates.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 05:27 PM~8439522
> *go to palmers saturday..bbq plates.
> *


got two birthday parties this sat. both on opposite sides of town. :uh: plus im moving that day. imma be tired than a mo fo on sunday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 06:30 PM~8439555
> *got two birthday parties this sat. both on opposite sides of town.  :uh: plus im moving that day. imma be tired than a mo fo on sunday.
> *


What side of town?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

3 Members: mac2lac, DJLATIN, 713diva

:0 ..ninja...your shield is down... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 05:30 PM~8439573
> *What side of town?
> *


north and west


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 05:36 PM~8439628
> *north and west
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 05:22 PM~8438877
> *look budha..    don't get shyt twisted..    unlike some of these dudes here (like lone star)..    i'll whoop you if i see you.. even take ur manhood.. and duct tape brian to a chair and make him watch.    all while i'm making faces like this
> *


fuckin sicko


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 03:57 PM~8439163
> *aww u weak.. bring some comp,cuz im ready
> *


oh we bringin some comp..and its not a tire..more like an "ELCO"... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 04:59 PM~8439884
> *oh we bringin some comp..and its not a tire..more like an "ELCO"... :0
> *


ha.. that fine with me.. better have a all chrome 4 pump set-up..
and u know my paintjob will be the best ever, just cause its my car..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 05:21 PM~8440093
> *ha.. that fine with me.. better have a all chrome 4 pump set-up..
> and u know my paintjob will be the best ever, just cause its my car..
> *


 :0 .... :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

WUSSSSUUUPPPPP MY BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 05:22 PM~8438877
> *look budha..    don't get shyt twisted..    unlike some of these dudes here (like lone star)..    i'll whoop you if i see you.. even take ur manhood.. and duct tape brian to a chair and make him watch.    all while i'm making faces like this
> *


 hno: you promise, ya ****. LOL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 05:45 PM~8440314
> *:0 .... :biggrin:
> *


im doing it right the 1st time..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Talked to Gloria today and she said Fidel is doing well. She also said Lowrider Magazine might go over to Palmers on Saturday and do a write up on Fidel and the Houston car club support. I'm going to try and get in touch with Edger and see if he knows anything about this. If they are coming it would be nice to have some cars out there.


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

yeh .we-b reppin the blok in da ELCO....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Jul 31 2007, 08:59 PM~8441409
> *yeh .we-b reppin the blok in da ELCO....
> *



hey what's up chuybacca.....did you get with my homie luis on them a-arms??


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I'm making cookies for my son in laws grand opening and so I kept eating all the ones that didn't look that pretty. I feel :barf:. I knew I should have invited sixty........ over. He'll eat anything. I'm not going to write his name. :biggrin:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

ya'll need to keep them sockets open cz EMPIRE'S GROWIN AND STEPPIN THAT GAME UP ........
SO DO ME A FAVOR " CLOSE YOUR EYES AND PICTURE US ROLLIN"
HAHAHAHHAHAAHA!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

YEA! HOMIE THANKS BRO .....I WAS FIXIN TO ASK .IF YOUR GOIN TO THE PICNIC SUNDAY IF YOU CAN BRING THEM TO ME ....THEY WILL BE DONE ON FRIDAY.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 01:44 PM~8436937
> *How do Chinese parents name their kids?
> 
> The parents take a couple of dishes with them and head upstairs. They reach the top of the stairs and throw the dishes downstairs.
> ...


LOL I just read that, and I resent that asswad LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona+Jul 31 2007, 09:35 PM~8441208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. no.. i dont eat sweets. i'm diabetic. just FYI :uh: 

hot wings, and hot pockets, thats something completely different


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Jul 31 2007, 09:15 PM~8441574
> *YEA! HOMIE THANKS BRO .....I WAS FIXIN TO ASK .IF YOUR GOIN TO THE PICNIC SUNDAY IF YOU CAN BRING THEM TO ME ....THEY WILL BE DONE ON FRIDAY.....
> *



cool.....he was ready the day you told me you needed them......he was huntin the junk yards for a good set....i told him damn homie...have you even talked to him yet...haha....he's good people man....

can't make it this weekend....been had plans since last month....hope you can make it to our show.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 31 2007, 07:40 PM~8440756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Of course i already know the answer to this question before i ask, but did anyone do anything after the show? Perhaps something like umm.. CRUISE??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, KrAzE1, BAYTOWNSLC

damn, you on here 24/7


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 10:29 PM~8441709
> *
> umm.. no.. i dont eat sweets. i'm diabetic.  just FYI  :uh:
> 
> ...


damn foo that sucks. No snickers Ice cream bars?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 10:34 PM~8441757
> *damn foo that sucks. No snickers Ice cream bars?
> *


only in the rare and lucky event that my glood glucose level drop below 90, then i have excuse to eat something sweet. otherwise no.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 10:38 PM~8441796
> *only in the rare and lucky event that my glood glucose level drop below 90, then i have excuse to eat something sweet.  otherwise no.
> *


I prob need to get checked, but what I dont know, wont hurt me. :biggrin: fuk doctors, what do they know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 10:39 PM~8441808
> *I prob need to get checked, but what I dont know, wont hurt me.  :biggrin:  fuk doctors, what do they know
> *


yeah..they dont know shyt.. besides, you'll know when you become diabetic.. you'll be pissing ever 2 minutes.. be so dehydrated, you tongue will be so dry, that theres not enough siliva to break down food and ever lil bite will hurt. but yeah, fk doctors, what do they know.


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

YEA, I WORKIN ON IT MAC....SAY BRO SEE IF ONE OF YOUR POTNAZ IS GOIN DOWN THER AND IF THEY CAN BRING THEM...THANK BRO


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 10:41 PM~8441828
> *yeah..they dont know shyt..    besides, you'll know when you become diabetic..  you'll be pissing ever 2 minutes..  be so dehydrated, you tongue will be so dry, that theres not enough siliva to break down food and ever lil bite will hurt.    but yeah, fk doctors, what do they know.
> *


uh oh, Ha j/k My left arm does go numb sometimes hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Jul 31 2007, 10:42 PM~8441831
> *YEA, I WORKIN ON IT MAC....SAY BRO SEE IF ONE OF YOUR POTNAZ IS GOIN DOWN THER AND IF THEY CAN BRING THEM...THANK BRO
> *


sounds like a road trip for the royal touch mobile skateboard ramp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 10:42 PM~8441837
> *uh oh, Ha j/k My left arm does go numb sometimes  hno:
> *


before of after u wack off?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 10:44 PM~8441850
> *before of after u wack off?
> *


both. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 10:47 PM~8441884
> *both. LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 09:44 PM~8441850
> *before of after u wack off?
> *


have you ever given yourself a "stranger"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Jul 31 2007, 10:51 PM~8441911
> *have you ever given yourself a "stranger"
> *


ha ha, only when the arm goes numb.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac+Jul 31 2007, 09:42 PM~8441831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't hate...


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

COO!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Jul 31 2007, 08:13 PM~8441547
> *ya'll need to keep them sockets open cz EMPIRE'S GROWIN AND STEPPIN THAT GAME UP ........
> SO DO ME A FAVOR " CLOSE YOUR EYES AND PICTURE US ROLLIN"
> HAHAHAHHAHAAHA!!!!!!! :rofl:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 03:37 PM~8439013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> gotta love hatertown.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 06:30 PM~8439555
> *got two birthday parties this sat. both on opposite sides of town.  :uh: plus im moving that day. imma be tired than a mo fo on sunday.
> *


damn, you always going to somebody's bday party.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 04:27 PM~8439522
> *go to palmers saturday..bbq plates.
> *



what time?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 31 2007, 11:02 PM~8442007
> *what time?
> *


sup dave


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2007, 04:36 PM~8439628
> *north and west
> *



by me :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 09:03 PM~8442017
> *sup dave
> *



sup young, what up with the big body?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 11:01 PM~8442003
> *damn, you always going to somebody's bday party.
> *


someone gotta jump out of the cake.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 09:23 PM~8442145
> *someone gotta jump out of the cake.
> *


naked?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 11:32 PM~8442215
> *naked?
> *


well, she never wears chonies anyway.. so why not


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 09:32 PM~8442215
> *naked?
> *



sup sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wat up foo..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 09:44 PM~8441850
> *before of after u wack off?
> *


Hahaha!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

baby gurl, whats yo name? lemmie talk to ya, lemmie buy you a drAnk..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 10:01 PM~8442003
> *damn, you always going to somebody's bday party.
> *


Don't hate cuz I got friends! :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 12:53 AM~8442894
> *Don't hate cuz I got friends! :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:







:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 10:01 PM~8442003
> *damn, you always going to somebody's bday party.
> *


Don't hate cuz I got friends! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 31 2007, 10:03 PM~8442019
> *by me :biggrin:
> *


Yup.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 10:23 PM~8442145
> *someone gotta jump out of the cake.
> *


Nah not me. I'm fat.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 31 2007, 11:55 PM~8442920
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey nim! What's goin on?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 12:16 PM~8436654
> *NO CUSSWORDS YOU BITCH ASS CHINO!  THAT WILL CAUSE DUALHEX NOT TO SEE THE FUCKING PAGE  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: HAHA That actually IS funny....pinche work :angry: HAHHAA


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 02:51 PM~8437996
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Latin, u remember the Crome incident!??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2007, 09:42 PM~8441837
> *uh oh, Ha j/k My left arm does go numb sometimes  hno:
> *


Thats not diabetes...thats a heart attack....but if you stub your toe and it gangrenes and has to be amputated instead of just having healed....THATS prolly diabetes.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 1 2007, 05:56 AM~8443969
> *mest up
> *


si :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2007, 01:35 AM~8443303
> *Latin, u remember the Crome incident!??
> 
> 
> ...


remember it like yesterday. :tears:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:39 AM~8444171
> *remember it like yesterday.  :tears:
> *



Say man My wife bought me that shit...... thinking I would like it becues it's chrome


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 11:32 PM~8442215
> *naked?
> *


 :yes: nekid


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 31 2007, 11:09 PM~8442056
> *sup young, what up with the big body?
> *


 :dunno: still waiting.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 1 2007, 07:44 AM~8444185
> *Say man My wife bought me that shit...... thinking I would like it becues it's chrome
> *


That fool death dealer had that shit in my truck. spilled it everywhere saying "fokyotruckbish!"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Jul 31 2007, 11:23 PM~8442145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 31 2007, 08:29 PM~8441709
> *see you there
> umm.. no.. i dont eat sweets. i'm diabetic.  just FYI  :uh:
> 
> ...


O.K. so you're diabetic, then you don't need to be drinking either. I'm gonna keep an eye on you. Every beer you have I'm going to take it away and drink it myself. That way you don't feel tempted. :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 06:51 AM~8444209
> *That fool death dealer had that shit in my truck.  spilled it everywhere saying "fokyotruckbish!"
> *


Well the truck smelled nice for a good loooooong while. I dont think that stuff smelled bad...I wouldnt call it awesome but some of the ladies dig it.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 05:52 AM~8444213
> *
> *


Don't do it. They will post your pic all over the internet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2007, 07:56 AM~8444227
> *Well the truck smelled nice for a good loooooong while.  I dont think that stuff smelled bad...I wouldnt call it awesome but some of the ladies dig it.
> *


i can't even stand the smell. shet stank the truck up for a while. other things i can't stand are goldschlager and corn nuts. bad experiences with those.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 1 2007, 07:58 AM~8444235
> *Don't do it.  They will post your pic all over the internet.
> *


 :uh: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 06:59 AM~8444237
> *i can't even stand the smell.  shet stank the truck up for a while.  other things i can't stand are goldschlager and corn nuts.  bad experiences with those.
> *


I hope it wasnt corn nuts WITH goldschlager!! :0 

I cant stand candy-corn.... :angry: Its like wax and sugar mixed together. I prefer Black Haus (Blackberrry Schnapps) over Goldschlager (Cinammon Schnapps)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2007, 08:02 AM~8444249
> *I hope it wasnt corn nuts WITH goldschlager!! :0
> 
> I cant stand candy-corn.... :angry:  Its like wax and sugar mixed together.  I prefer Black Haus (Blackberrry Schnapps) over Goldschlager (Cinammon Schnapps)
> *


corn nuts = got drunk got the munchies ate corn nuts threw up and burped corn nuts for the next two days

goldschlager = at a party with old friends on 2nd story of the house went to take a leak drunk off that crap, bathroom had foundation issue (old house in heights) started walking towards toilet and picked up speed fell out 2nd story window and woke up next morning on the ground with morning dew all over me  threw up 2 days straight after that.

forgot mota also = 3 times each time paranoid, munchies, threw up, no mas.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHAHA I didnt even remember some of my photobucket stuff....its funny...good times good times.

Yeah dont mess wiff me cuz I make ******* disappear!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:07 AM~8444261
> *corn nuts = got drunk got the munchies ate corn nuts threw up and burped corn nuts for the next two days
> 
> goldschlager = at a party with old friends on 2nd story of the house went to take a leak drunk off that crap, bathroom had foundation issue (old house in heights) started walking towards toilet and picked up speed fell out 2nd story window and woke up next morning on the ground with morning dew all over me    threw up 2 days straight after that.
> ...


I almost ODed off of Pizza before....but that was from having the munchies...so they say mota never killed nobody, but the mota induced munchies almost did. Latin you showin off that you are hardcore? Cornuts, Goldshlager and Ganjaman?!? hehe :biggrin: 

maybe the gateway drug concept is true....for me it kinda wuz.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Aug 1 2007, 07:44 AM~8444185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 for black haus


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2007, 08:10 AM~8444273
> *I almost ODed off of Pizza before....but that was from having the munchies...so they say mota never killed nobody, but the mota induced munchies almost did. Latin you showin off that you are hardcore? Cornuts, Goldshlager and Ganjaman?!? hehe :biggrin:
> 
> maybe the gateway drug concept is true....for me it kinda wuz.
> *


nah, 3 different occasions.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 06:07 AM~8444261
> *
> 
> goldschlager = at a party with old friends on 2nd story of the house went to take a leak drunk off that crap, bathroom had foundation issue (old house in heights) started walking towards toilet and picked up speed fell out 2nd story window and woke up next morning on the ground with morning dew all over me    threw up 2 days straight after that.*



Think about it on a positive way......after that day you can proudly say you do your own stunts. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well have fun today....I am off for work....and you fucking guys know what that means :angry: 

No more Layitlow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 1 2007, 08:14 AM~8444291
> *well have fun today....I am off for work....and you fucking guys know what that means :angry:
> 
> No more Layitlow
> *


ok..everbody back to cussin again.. DH gone


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:11 AM~8444277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 1 2007, 07:07 AM~8444261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x100000000000


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:11 AM~8444277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im sleepy.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 07:41 AM~8444392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> im sleepy.
> *


i was too...but that picture woke my ass up!!!!!!!!!!hahahaha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 1 2007, 06:58 AM~8444235
> *Don't do it.  They will post your pic all over the internet.
> *


me...nudes...?? never! i got more class and self respect than that. there are only bout a handful of girls here on LIL that dont have nudes floating around from what ive heard and in some cases unfortunately seen. :tears: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 07:43 AM~8444403
> *i was too...but that picture woke my ass up!!!!!!!!!!hahahaha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 08:46 AM~8444422
> *me...nudes...?? never! i got more class and self respect than that. there are only bout a handful of girls here on LIL that dont have nudes floating around from what ive heard and in some cases unfortunately seen. :tears: :barf:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 07:46 AM~8444422
> *me...nudes...?? never! i got more class and self respect than that. there are only bout a handful of girls here on LIL that dont have nudes floating around from what ive heard and in some cases unfortunately seen. :tears: :barf:
> *



all it takes is for the guy to get pissed and the roast beef pics get busted out..... :barf: :burn:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 08:46 AM~8444422
> *me...nudes...?? never! i got more class and self respect than that. there are only bout a handful of girls here on LIL that dont have nudes floating around from what ive heard and in some cases unfortunately seen. :tears: :barf:
> *












_WHAT WHAT !_


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 07:59 AM~8444478
> *all it takes is for the guy to get pissed and the roast beef pics get busted out..... :barf:  :burn:
> *



yup


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:52 AM~8444443
> *:angel:
> *


fkin latin!

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:52 AM~8444443
> *:angel:
> *


stop hacking into my photobucket ***** !


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 01:14 AM~8443084
> *Hey nim! What's goin on?
> *


Not much just trying to get rid of this one house I have.but the market is slow.how you doing?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 07:59 AM~8444478
> *all it takes is for the guy to get pissed and the roast beef pics get busted out..... :barf:  :burn:
> *


no shit! sometimes it dont even take an argument for some dude to bust them out and start passin them around. how these females dont realize that is beyond me...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 1 2007, 08:00 AM~8444482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


smooth...i remember when all her buiz was posted in off topic. :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2007, 08:05 AM~8444512
> *Not much just trying to get rid of this one house I have.but the market is slow.how you doing?
> *


same ole same ole. moving into a new place and i HATE moving. fkin sucks. but its a good move so its worth it. other than that gettin ready for my lil one to start school this year. :tears:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Good morning Houston, dont forget about our show .Get your hoppers ready ,Slim - Chochi- Tony - Kevin - Hata Proof - Zefe - Jose- Victor -Bonified - Mac2lac. I spoke to Truucha and Majestics went back to Cali telling everyone that we dont have any Hoppers!!

 
Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:05 AM~8444514
> *no shit! sometimes it dont even take an argument for some dude to bust them out and start passin them around. how these females dont realize that is beyond me...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SHUT IT! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 09:09 AM~8444538
> *Good morning Houston, dont forget about our show .Get your hoppers ready ,Slim - Chochi- Tony - Kevin - Hata Proof - Zefe - Jose- Victor . I spoke to Truucha and Majestics went back to Cali telling everyone that we dont have any Hoppers!!
> Juan KT
> *


Have you heard your carshow commercial in rotation?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:09 AM~8444539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SHUT IT!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


nicca what are you talkin bout!?!?!? :around: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:07 AM~8444521
> *smooth...i remember when all her buiz was posted in off topic. :nosad:
> *



:angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:09 AM~8444534
> *same ole same ole. moving into a new place and i HATE moving. fkin sucks. but its a good move so its worth it. other than that gettin ready for my lil one to start school this year. :tears:
> *


Moving sux worst when it is hot out side.but as long as its a move up then thats good.once they start school thats it they will grow up so quick and they change cus of the influence of the other kids  my little one is starting 1st grade this year and my oldest is going to be a sophmore in h.s.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 07:09 AM~8444538
> *Good morning Houston, dont forget about our show .Get your hoppers ready ,Slim - Chochi- Tony - Kevin - Hata Proof - Zefe - Jose- Victor -Bonified - Mac2lac. I spoke to Truucha and Majestics went back to Cali telling everyone that we dont have any Hoppers!!
> 
> 
> ...



If I forgot anyone PM me .


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 1 2007, 08:12 AM~8444548
> *:angel:
> *


dayum LIL guys. yall are terrible! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:11 AM~8444544
> *nicca what are you talkin bout!?!?!? :around:  :roflmao:
> *


*Shut up!!!

You talk too much...
You talk too much...
You talk too much...
You talk too much...

Hey! You over there, I know about your kind
You're like the Independent Network News on Channel 9
Everywhere that you go, no matter where you at
I said you talk about this, and you talk about that
When the cat took your tongue, I say you took it right back
Your mouth is so big, one bite would kill a Big Mac

You talk too much You never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never shut up

You talk about people, you don't even know
And you talk about places, you NEVER go
You talk about your girl, from head to toe
I said your mouth's moving fast, and your brain's moving slow

You talk too much You never shut up!!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never shut up

You're the instigator, the orator of the town
You're the worst when you converse, just a big mouth clown
You talk when you're awake, I heard you talk when you sleep
Has anyone ever told you, that talk is cheap

You talk too much You never shut, up!!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

Talking is the one thing, that you can do best
You told the cavity creeps, to watch out for Crest
You never have the story, right and exact
And then you always try to bore me, with your yakkity yak

You talk too much And then you never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

Everyday you are out fighting someone in the street
And you're always fighting someone you know ya can't beat
Then you wonder how, you got in this mess
Just think of what you said, then take a guess

You talk too much You never shut up!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

You're always spreading rumors, whether bad or good
You're the damn Walter Cronkite of the neighborhood
The Barbara Walters, and the Howard Cosell
You always come around, with a story to tell

You talk too much And then you never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

Said it's everybody's business that you love to mind
And talkin to you, is like dropping a dime
You're spreading the word, like it is your job
You should be a stool pigeon, who works for the mob

You talk too much And you never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never shut up!

A big blabbermouth, that's what you are
If you were a talk show host, you'd be a star
I said your mouth is big, size extra large
And when you open it, it's like my garage

You talk too much And then you never shut up
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never shut up

You always like to gossip, just like a girl
You talk so damn much, it's outta this world
When you're reincarnated, in your second life
You won't be a man, you'll be a nagging wife

You talk too much Then you never shut up
He said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!

SHUT UP!!!
SHUT UP!!!

Twenty-five hours, eight days a week
Thirteen months outta year, is when you speak
I'm tired of listening to the garbage you talk
Why don't you find a short pier, and take a long walk

You talk too much Then you never shut up!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!!
You talk too much You could be, out of breath
You talk too much Man you naggin me to death
You talk too much Tired of hearing you speak
You talk too much Eight days a week
You talk too much Then you never shut up
I said you talk too much Why don't you ever SHUT UP!!!
You talk too much Then you never shut up!
I said you talk too much Homeboy you never SHUT UP!!! *

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

perdon....... slim no tiene el carro de hopper


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2007, 08:12 AM~8444551
> *Moving sux worst when it is hot out side.but as long as its a move up then thats good.once they start school thats it they will grow up so quick and they change cus of the influence of the other kids  my little one is starting 1st grade this year and my oldest is going to be a sophmore in h.s.
> *


hell yea and its fkin hot over here! :burn: luckily i hired movers to do all that shit. much easier paying someone to do it sometimes.

dont tell me that nim! :tears: my lil one has already grown up so much as it is.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:14 AM~8444561
> *Shut up!!!
> 
> You talk too much...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

shit this song can be dedicated to all the folks on this site!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im hungry! i got screwed outta my breakfast. :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 1 2007, 07:15 AM~8444564
> *perdon....... slim no tiene el carro de hopper
> *


The caprice is a Hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:10 AM~8444543
> *Have you heard your carshow commercial in rotation?
> *


Not yet ,I will listen today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 09:21 AM~8444597
> *Not yet ,I will listen today.
> *


War- Lowrider in the background


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:19 AM~8444587
> *im hungry! i got screwed outta my breakfast. :angry:
> *


well i could screw you then make you breakfast :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:27 AM~8424570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 09:20 AM~8444591
> *The caprice is a Hopper. :biggrin:
> *


nope four batts to the front


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 1 2007, 08:23 AM~8444612
> *well i could screw you then make you breakfast :biggrin:
> *


i shoulda known that was coming.  

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 1 2007, 09:23 AM~8444612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll put you in the next book...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:24 AM~8444621
> *I'll put you in the next book...
> *


nope im not tring..............just messin around


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:01 AM~8444246
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: asshole


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 1 2007, 08:26 AM~8444631
> *nope im not tring..............just messin around
> *


  

its all jokes in here...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:11 AM~8444277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 1 2007, 09:26 AM~8444631
> *nope im not tring..............just messin around
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just to let everyone know , Car Toys is sponsoring a Sound off Competition.Just got approved. 

Juan KT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 08:26 AM~8444633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  asshole
> *


the belt should said el chino...NOT el nino.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 09:27 AM~8444641
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  mest up
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:28 AM~8444649
> *the belt should said el chino...NOT el nino.
> *


thats exactly what i was thinking LOL


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Mac2Lac make sure you bring your clubs Hopper,I havent seen it in a while.  







> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:27 AM~8424570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:30 AM~8444661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omfg....gross!! :barf:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:30 AM~8444661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaa ha ha ha "cougar"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:31 AM~8444667
> *omfg....gross!! :barf:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know you got the "cougar" in the mail LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 09:32 AM~8444673
> *you know you got the "cougar" in the mail LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 08:30 AM~8444662
> *thats exactly what i was thinking LOL
> *


quit trying to be like me. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 08:32 AM~8444673
> *you know you got the "cougar" in the mail LOL
> *


fk no not me!!! LOL


dayum it latin...now im not hungry anymore!! :angry: :barf:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:27 AM~8444640
> *
> 
> its all jokes in here...
> *


unless ya gon doit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:32 AM~8444680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im still laughin buey! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 1 2007, 08:34 AM~8444693
> *unless ya gon doit
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

im just a tease...or so ive been told. :ugh: :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:37 AM~8444715
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> im just a tease...or so ive been told. :ugh: :angel:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 08:42 AM~8444752
> *:yes:
> *


hush your mouth chino!!!! i dont care what you or your "friend" think. :ugh:



:roflmao: :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:44 AM~8444765
> *hush your mouth chino!!!! i dont care what you or your "friend" think. :ugh:
> :roflmao: :angel:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 06:11 AM~8444277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:44 AM~8444765
> *hush your mouth chino!!!! i dont care what you or your "friend" think. :ugh:
> :roflmao: :angel:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 08:45 AM~8444775
> *:yes:
> *


clingy = pshyco. thats all you! :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 08:48 AM~8444790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: 

:angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:49 AM~8444795
> *:nono:
> 
> :angel:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:48 AM~8444791
> *clingy = pshyco. thats all you! :loco:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 08:30 AM~8444666
> *Mac2Lac make sure you bring your clubs Hopper,I havent seen it in a while.
> *


man....too busy with this car show to even work on it....i had planned on taking it, but not sure now....let me see what i can do... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 1 2007, 08:53 AM~8444822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ole pshyco ass chino!! :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 08:11 AM~8444277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just gimmie da liiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:11 AM~8444277
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WELCOME TO AMERICA BISHES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 1 2007, 06:01 AM~8444246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 10:19 AM~8445002
> *WELCOME TO AMERICA BISHES!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn, if I wouldve saw that, I wouldve turned my ass around LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nix what it is


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 07:19 AM~8444587
> *im hungry! i got screwed outta my breakfast. :angry:
> *


you got screwed during breakfast...
i would of at least bought you mickey d's after wards.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 07:19 AM~8444587
> *im hungry! i got screwed outta my breakfast. :angry:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 07:11 AM~8444277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its ok i got something for u


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 1 2007, 11:40 AM~8445675
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> its ok i got something for u
> *


puto i didn't photoshop you cabron. right click the pic :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 10:27 AM~8445572
> *you got screwed during breakfast...
> i would of at least bought you mickey d's after wards.
> *


aw, how thoughtful. :happysad:

:roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

John is Firme bringing their Hopper to our show?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 11:43 AM~8445702
> *John is Firme bringing their Hopper to our show?
> *


No they're bringing the Statue of Liberty


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2007, 10:28 AM~8445575
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:44 AM~8445721
> *No they're bringing the Statue of Liberty
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 10:44 AM~8445721
> *No they're bringing the Statue of Liberty
> *


ha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:42 AM~8445696
> *aw, how thoughtful. :happysad:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


stfu :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 10:45 AM~8445741
> *stfu :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:47 AM~8445753
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 1 2007, 09:14 AM~8444560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: how original.


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 03:50 PM~8439114
> *That's becuz you ate you all fcking snitch bish, so go an tell that...... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT WAS FUNNY !



LOOK WHOS CALLING OTHER PPL SNITCH ! WHY DONT YOU TELL EVERYONE 
WHY YOUR BACK IN HOUSTON BROTHER ! MABE YOUR THA SNITCH ! :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 10:48 AM~8445764
> *ken hogged the happy meal huh?  :0
> *


hell yea.  

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 11:48 AM~8445764
> * :uh:  how original.
> *


you going to be there at the show?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 10:47 AM~8445760
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 11:49 AM~8445779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT WAS FUNNY !
> LOOK WHOS CALLING OTHER PPL SNITCH !  WHY DONT YOU TELL EVERYONE
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 10:49 AM~8445779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT WAS FUNNY !
> LOOK WHOS CALLING OTHER PPL SNITCH !  WHY DONT YOU TELL EVERYONE
> ...


 :0 aye chisme!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 11:52 AM~8445794
> *you going to be there at the show?
> *


no.. i'm pissed at juan.. let that man smoke some of my weed at true eminence show (remember , in port-o-potty), and he aint even invite me in hopping pits at LRM.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 11:54 AM~8445823
> *no..  i'm pissed at juan..    let that man smoke some of my weed at true eminence show (remember , in port-o-potty), and he aint even invite me in hopping pits at LRM.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 11:49 AM~8445779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT WAS FUNNY !
> LOOK WHOS CALLING OTHER PPL SNITCH !  WHY DONT YOU TELL EVERYONE
> ...


:0 

this gonna get good


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 09:54 AM~8445823
> *no..  i'm pissed at juan..    let that man smoke some of my weed at true eminence show (remember , in port-o-potty), and he aint even invite me in hopping pits at LRM.
> *


I only had one extra pass and I gave it to Mac2lac. You can be in the pit at our show .  


Juan KT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 11:57 AM~8445845
> *I only had one extra pass and I gave it to Mac2lac. You can be in the pit at our show .
> Juan KT
> *


no thanks.. and when u smell da trees burning.. dont come knocking on my port-o-potty and ask me to come in.. next time, aint gonna open door.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 12:01 PM~8445890
> *no thanks.. and when u smell da trees burning.. dont come knocking on my port-o-potty and ask me to come in.. next time, aint gonna open door.
> *


so, you share port-o-pottys? :wow:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 10:54 AM~8445823
> *no..  i'm pissed at juan..    let that man smoke some of my weed at true eminence show (remember , in port-o-potty), and he aint even invite me in hopping pits at LRM.
> *




NOW I KNOW UR LYIN, BOTH OF YALL CANT FIT IN THAT LIL MOTHER FUCKER. :nono: :nono:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 10:01 AM~8445890
> *no thanks.. and when u smell da trees burning.. dont come knocking on my port-o-potty and ask me to come in.. next time, aint gonna open door.
> *



I will reserve you a port-o-potty for the show.  


Juan KT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2007, 11:07 AM~8445947
> *NOW I KNOW UR LYIN, BOTH OF YALL CANT FIT IN THAT LIL MOTHER FUCKER. :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2007, 12:07 PM~8445947
> *NOW I KNOW UR LYIN, BOTH OF YALL CANT FIT IN THAT LIL MOTHER FUCKER. :nono:  :nono:
> *


musta been a double wide LOL


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> NOW I KNOW UR LYIN, BOTH OF YALL CANT FIT IN THAT LIL MOTHER FUCKER. :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> :no:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 09:44 AM~8445721
> *No they're bringing the Statue of Liberty
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2007, 12:07 PM~8445947
> *NOW I KNOW UR LYIN, BOTH OF YALL CANT FIT IN THAT LIL MOTHER FUCKER. :nono:  :nono:
> *


fuckit stuff'em in there then tip that bish over.........then that make bofofvem full of shit :biggrin:


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 09:56 AM~8445839
> *:0
> 
> this gonna get good
> ...



THIS ANIT NO SHOW ***** THIS STREET SHIT. 

AND THIS BROTHER TRYING TO FRONT LIKE HE ABOUT SOMETHING.

AND YOU KNOW ME YOU LIL MARK NORTH SIDE FT.WORTH. WEST SIDE DALLAS
TELL EVERYBODY HOW YOU BE HAVEING A SHIT LOAD OF GOOD LUCK AND ALL
YOUR ****** BE GETTING BUSTED ! YOU MUST HAVE A FUCKING LUCKING RABITS FOOT OR SOME SHIT.

BITCH ASS, IT'S CUZ ****** LIKE YOU I HAD TO DO A 6 YEAR BID.
*

REAL MAN DONT SNITCH *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817+Aug 1 2007, 10:49 AM~8445779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


handicapped stall.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 11:30 AM~8446152
> *<span style='color:red'>
> REAL MAN DONT SNITCH *
> [/b]



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 11:30 AM~8446152
> *THIS ANIT NO SHOW *****      THIS STREET SHIT.
> 
> AND THIS BROTHER TRYING TO FRONT LIKE HE ABOUT SOMETHING.
> ...


 :0 dayum it!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

NOTE TO SELF.....

don't hang out with coca pearl in Dallas..... :0


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 10:33 AM~8446186
> *NOTE TO SELF.....
> 
> don't hang out with coca pearl in Dallas..... :0
> *



*BET THAT !*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 11:34 AM~8446203
> *BET THAT !
> *



damn homie....is it that bad?? i mean...the dude seems cool as hell...yeah he dresses like carlton and shit...but damn.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 11:33 AM~8446186
> *NOTE TO SELF.....
> 
> don't hang out with coca pearl in Dallas..... :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

wonder where coca is at today...???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 12:33 PM~8446186
> *NOTE TO SELF.....
> 
> don't hang out with coca pearl in Dallas..... :0
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 12:37 PM~8446240
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> wonder where coca is at today...???
> *


hiding under his sugar mommas bed watching cable and yelling out "top notch security!"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 11:46 AM~8446310
> *hiding under his sugar mommas bed watching cable and yelling out "top notch security!"
> *



good thing that i'm not out there hustlin'.......well i do hustle....but it's legal....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

droppin names shouldnt be considered a hustle though. :nono:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 1 2007, 11:33 AM~8446186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at the last couple of pages :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 1 2007, 01:00 PM~8446416
> *hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8446437
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mest up ©


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:46 PM~8446310
> *hiding under his sugar mommas bed watching cable and yelling out "top notch security!"
> *


its top flight


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 1 2007, 01:17 PM~8446543
> *its top flight
> *


my bad, i don't remember movie lines well


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

yum, chocolate. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 01:22 PM~8446586
> *yum, chocolate. :cheesy:
> *


slimonthebumperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Latin , I have been listening to thebeat all day and I have not heard the car show yet.


Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 01:27 PM~8446618
> *Latin , I have been listening to thebeat all day and I have not heard the car show yet.
> Juan KT
> *


WTF? it was in rotation saturday. let me call him...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Thebeat713 -Talking about buying a home ,with Armando Garcia.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:24 PM~8446596
> *slimonthebumperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr?
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

talkin bout my twix. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 01:31 PM~8446642
> *Thebeat713 -Talking about buying a home ,with Armando Garcia.
> *


If you don't mind, at the carshow we'll be playing some tejano/conjunto also.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 01:31 PM~8446649
> *:roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> talkin bout my twix. :biggrin:
> *


i've been called that before


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 11:33 AM~8446660
> *If you don't mind, at the carshow we'll be playing some tejano/conjunto also.
> *



Thats ok with me , just :nono: bad words .  


Juan KT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Our show is a family event, moonwalks and hot dogs for the kids $FREE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 01:35 PM~8446683
> *Thats ok with me , just  :nono: bad words .
> Juan KT
> *


we never drop cusswords in the gigs. that's a bryan, tx thang.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Working on free Pizza !!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 1 2007, 12:34 PM~8446674
> *i've been called that before
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:33 PM~8446660
> *If you don't mind, at the carshow we'll be playing some tejano/conjunto also.
> *



rap outside...tejano inside a/c at our show.... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 11:37 AM~8446707
> *we never drop cusswords in the gigs.  that's a bryan, tx thang.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 01:37 PM~8446708
> *Working on free Pizza !!
> *


we'll be taking ice chest of cold drinks. free to kids.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 1 2007, 12:37 PM~8446707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try cici's pizza.....they do things like that....


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

wut up everybody !!!wats the topic today


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 11:37 AM~8446715
> *rap outside...tejano inside a/c at our show.... :biggrin:
> *



Truucha at our show . :biggrin: DJlatin and DJshortdog.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 01:37 PM~8446715
> *rap outside...tejano inside a/c at our show.... :biggrin:
> *


i'll let you know if i'll be in town a week before the show. rather be inside than outside with all the rappers.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:38 PM~8446722
> *we'll be taking ice chest of cold drinks.  free to kids.
> *



we have FREE AIR for everyone at our show....haha....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 12:36 PM~8446700
> *Our show is a family event, moonwalks and hot dogs for the kids $FREE.
> *


ill prob take my son. hes been wanting to check out a hop. cant get him away from youtube. he stays on there checkin out all the lowrider videos at home. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 01:38 PM~8446726
> *hater :twak:
> 
> *


man fool you should have seen the parents cringing at all the tracks homeboy played with cusswords. not good for la raza. :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Aug 1 2007, 12:39 PM~8446734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool homie....


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 11:40 AM~8446741
> *ill prob take my son. hes been wanting to check out a hop. cant get him away from youtube. he stays on there checkin out all the lowrider videos at home. :biggrin:
> *


you know he's checking out the lowrider hoes on youtube when you aint looking.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 11:40 AM~8446741
> *ill prob take my son. hes been wanting to check out a hop. cant get him away from youtube. he stays on there checkin out all the lowrider videos at home. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I am not taking my daughter she is only 5 months, maybe next year.

Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 01:39 PM~8446740
> *we have FREE AIR for everyone at our show....haha....
> *


I'll be dropping Vitamina P-2 for free.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 11:22 AM~8446584
> *my bad, i don't remember movie lines well
> *


old age


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 01:41 PM~8446749
> *:0 .....and i thought i was doing good with Low G and Rasheed.... :0
> *


 :ugh: 

guess it isn't a family event. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:40 PM~8446748
> *man fool you should have seen the parents cringing at all the tracks homeboy played with cusswords.  not good for la raza.  :nono:
> *



you should have told me.....i would have cut that shit out real quick....

HOMIE DON'T PLAY THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 11:41 AM~8446758
> *I'll be dropping Vitamina P-2 for free.
> *


:barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:37 PM~8446707
> *we never drop cusswords in the gigs.  that's a bryan, tx thang.
> *


thats cause that town is full of g's.  LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 01:42 PM~8446766
> *you should have told me.....i would have cut that shit out real quick....
> 
> HOMIE DON'T PLAY THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


we did :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 01:43 PM~8446769
> *thats cause that town is full of farmers.  LOL
> *


agree


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 11:39 AM~8446740
> *we have FREE AIR for everyone at our show....haha....
> *


 :biggrin: Sounds like two great shows coming up.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:42 PM~8446765
> *:ugh:
> 
> guess it isn't a family event.  LOL
> *



IT'S AN EVERYBODY EVENT.....no gang shit or cuss words allowed on stage....my kids will be there too....don't need them hearing that....


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

heard S.P.M had free day pass to da show ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Aug 1 2007, 01:44 PM~8446781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 1 2007, 01:44 PM~8446787
> *heard S.P.M had free day pass to da show ... :biggrin:
> *


Goofy going to get mad :twak:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

yea i know, he misses his dada!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 1 2007, 01:46 PM~8446805
> *yea i know, he misses his dada!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 1 2007, 12:41 PM~8446750
> *you know he's checking out the lowrider hoes on youtube when you aint looking.
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

latin did you go to show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 1 2007, 01:48 PM~8446818
> *latin did you go to show
> *


nope, kidney stone situation. was out of business from thur before the show til sunday this past weekend.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 12:44 PM~8446781
> *:biggrin: Sounds like two great shows coming up.
> *


but i don't have truucha....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:27 AM~8424570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We have a flyer. :biggrin:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

mac you didnt send them pic of that set=up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 01:49 PM~8446826
> *We have a flyer. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

damn that [email protected]* hurt like a mutha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 1 2007, 12:44 PM~8446787
> *heard S.P.M had free day pass to da show ... :biggrin:
> *




spm is cool.....but he will have to stay in the 21 and up section..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 12:41 PM~8446755
> *:thumbsup: I am not taking my daughter she is only 5 months, maybe next year.
> 
> Juan KT
> *


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

is that on the northside...off airline


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

is that on the northside...off airline


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

is that on the northside...off airline


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 1 2007, 12:49 PM~8446826
> *We have a flyer. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: not done yet


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 1 2007, 11:52 AM~8446851
> *is that on the northside...off airline
> *


No, it is on the Eastside . I-10 and 610 off of Gelhorn .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 1 2007, 12:49 PM~8446827
> *mac you didnt send them pic of that set=up
> *



shit...i knew i was forgetting something....that was a tactical move for you to have to bring it to me ....haha....call me later tonight and i'll hook it up for you.... :biggrin:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

THATS A BIG 10-4


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 1 2007, 11:52 AM~8446849
> *is that on the northside...off airline
> *


That was last year , but we ran out of space for show cars .This year we have a larger area. :biggrin: Bigger and Better .


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 12:57 PM~8446867
> *shit...i knew i was forgetting something....that was a tactical move for you to have to bring it to me ....haha....call me later tonight and i'll hook it up for you.... :biggrin:
> *


*BANNER?*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 1 2007, 01:00 PM~8446893
> *BANNER?
> *


thank you for reminding me.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac+Aug 1 2007, 01:52 PM~8446848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REEEEEEEPOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSTT!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 01:06 PM~8446934
> *REEEEEEEPOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSTT!!
> *


x3


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

OH SHIT RAG ON CHUY ..... MY COMPUTER FROZE UP


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 1 2007, 01:00 PM~8446893
> *BANNER?
> *


email me the design please...


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

HAHAH .... THAT SHIT IS FUNNY THOUGH..... YA'LL ARE 4K UP.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 1 2007, 01:10 PM~8446965
> *email me the design please...
> *


Can u pull it off the message i sent u??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

NSFW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.kvue.com/news/top/stories/07310...b.cc11e691.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it 5 yet???


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 12:42 PM~8447220
> *is it 5 yet???
> *


somewhere in the world.
london maybe?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 1 2007, 01:43 PM~8447228
> *somewhere in the world.
> london maybe?
> *


 :angry: 

im soooooooo sleepy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 12:44 PM~8447241
> *:angry:
> 
> im soooooooo sleepy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


we should lay down together. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 713diva, HOUSTONECOCHINA, bigj81, Lord Goofy, lone star, McHam


:0 look who is here..................
















































Mcham


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 713diva, Loco Yesca, Lord Goofy, HOUSTONECOCHINA, bigj81, lone star

would you like to come to phx and be a AZCOCHINA?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca+Aug 1 2007, 01:46 PM~8447251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 1 2007, 02:58 PM~8447329
> *MAMALAS!
> *


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:59 PM~8447340
> *x2
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 1 2007, 01:46 PM~8447251
> *we should lay down together. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 12:59 PM~8447340
> *x2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 1 2007, 01:58 PM~8447329
> *MAMALAS!
> *


chupacabra? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 1 2007, 03:10 PM~8447447
> *:uh:
> *


You're starting to become worse than USMC_Devildawg


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 01:11 PM~8447456
> *You're starting to become worse than USMC_Devildawg
> *


chale....
no one is worse than that nga.
:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

tony o is a close runner up. LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 1 2007, 12:46 PM~8447251
> *we should lay down together. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 12:30 PM~8446152
> *THIS ANIT NO SHOW *****      THIS STREET SHIT.
> 
> AND THIS BROTHER TRYING TO FRONT LIKE HE ABOUT SOMETHING.
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 1 2007, 02:53 PM~8447833
> *Bish don't come on tha internet talking all this gangsta shit as if you know me. Sure you know my internet name and what I drive from pictures that have been posted. If you know me you should know my real name beside my street name also. And talking about I snitched on you for getting busted that's a fucking lie, becuz I know and known people that been in the game since tha 80's and I never snitch on no one. So you can leave with that hoes shit. Besides I moved to Houston becuz I have choices to where I want to fucking live unlike to bish. And the next time that I come to Dallas you can find me in Fort Worth on Hemphill Rd on Saturday or any event the next I come to town and I let you know personally when I come and we will see about all this bullshit you talk get delt with.
> 
> And being that you did a six year bid means that your not handling you shit right. So don't go crying to the next motherfucka.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 03:41 PM~8448241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHICKALOON817 (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 1 2007, 01:53 PM~8447833
> *Bish don't come on tha internet talking all this gangsta shit as if you know me. Sure you know my internet name and what I drive from pictures that have been posted. If you know me you should know my real name beside my street name also. And talking about I snitched on you for getting busted that's a fucking lie, becuz I know and known people that been in the game since tha 80's and I never snitch on no one. So you can leave with that hoes shit. Besides I moved to Houston becuz I have choices to where I want to fucking live unlike to bish. And the next time that I come to Dallas you can find me in Fort Worth on Hemphill Rd on Saturday or any event the next I come to town and I let you know personally when I come and we will see about all this bullshit you talk get delt with.
> 
> STOP SNITCHING ***** !*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 05:01 PM~8448455
> *SOME INTERNET TALKING ***** YOU THE ONE ON EVERYBODY TOPICS TRYING TO KISS EVERYONES ASS.
> 
> NOW BY YOUR REAL NAME IF I REMEMBER RIGHT IT'S BRAIN BRAD OR
> ...


 :0


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 02:41 PM~8448241
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WORD :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

aye chisme 

x10000000000000


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 04:07 PM~8448524
> *aye chisme
> 
> x10000000000000
> *



like a mofo....




lookin good sic!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 05:01 PM~8448455
> *SOME INTERNET TALKING ***** YOU THE ONE ON EVERYBODY TOPICS TRYING TO KISS EVERYONES ASS.
> 
> NOW BY YOUR REAL NAME IF I REMEMBER RIGHT IT'S BRAIN BRAD OR
> ...


Need to get you facts str8 b4 you come up on the internet talking shit you are some type of str8 G. Understanding that you wanting you be an internet gangsta.

*When I come to Dallas I will be looking for you ass.*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> u cant work if you on the phone! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 1 2007, 03:53 PM~8447833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 06:58 PM~8449464
> *:0
> :0
> *


I'm not a shit talker homie and which tha people that have met me and know me knows.


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by CHICKALOON817_@Aug 1 2007, 03:01 PM~8448455
> *SOME INTERNET TALKING ***** YOU THE ONE ON EVERYBODY TOPICS TRYING TO KISS EVERYONES ASS.
> 
> NOW BY YOUR REAL NAME IF I REMEMBER RIGHT IT'S BRAIN BRAD OR
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Aug 1 2007, 07:02 PM~8449510
> *:0
> hno:  hno:
> *


ol scary ass bish getcho ass back to work


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 1 2007, 05:27 PM~8449680
> *
> *


where you been hiding?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2007, 01:18 PM~8447041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:27 AM~8424570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 03:41 PM~8448241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > u cant work if you on the phone! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> i know.. bitch keep ringing all day.. hoes be buggin..
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 08:02 PM~8450846
> *
> come by and check out the new adiction to houston stylez cc
> *


congrats i didnt know you were gonna be a dad.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2007, 08:34 PM~8451318
> *congrats i didnt know you were gonna be a dad.
> *


yea.. i nutted in hny..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 10:39 PM~8451391
> *yea.. i nutted in hny..
> *


I'm not taken care of no grand kids........... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 1 2007, 08:44 PM~8451454
> *I'm not taken care of no grand kids........... :biggrin:
> *


of course not..
u never took cre of me..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8451391
> *yea.. i nutted in hny..
> *


Really? That's news 2 me! Must not of been that memorable cuz I don't remember shit! :ugh:

Hahaha! Crazy ass sic! Car is lookin good by the way.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good work sic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 11:05 PM~8451723
> *of course not..
> u never took cre of me..
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 1 2007, 11:30 PM~8451968
> *good work sic
> *


What's up homie???


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

not much chilling at home not sleepy


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 02:41 PM~8448241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A LIL ASHY THERE BUDDY.
I'LL BRING U SOME CREAM NEXT TIME I'M IN HOUSTON..............






















J/K HOMIE GOOD ASS WORK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 1 2007, 09:25 PM~8451942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shit.. damn wet sanding


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thought it called wet sanding cause mojos do it? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 10:12 PM~8452459
> *thought  it called wet sanding cause mojos do it?  :dunno:
> *


ill call it ***** sanding now..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2007, 09:25 PM~8451942
> *Really? That's news 2 me! Must not of been that memorable cuz I don't remember shit! :ugh:
> 
> Hahaha! Crazy ass sic! Car is lookin good by the way.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 12:57 AM~8452807
> *ill call it ***** sanding now..
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 1 2007, 10:12 PM~8452459
> *thought  it called wet sanding cause mojos do it?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2007, 02:41 PM~8448241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2007, 08:10 AM~8435185
> *MacGregor Park Kick Back BBQ
> SUNDAY Aug.5th 2007
> 12pm-???
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

too mofukn early!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 04:17 AM~8453714
> *too mofukn early!
> *


indeed........... .......

damn...5g's...............


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MODS DELETE THIS TOPIC.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 06:34 AM~8453739
> *MODS DELETE THIS TOPIC.
> *


:uh: how about they just delete your acount


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2007, 05:46 AM~8453756
> *:uh: how about they just delete your acount
> *


why would they?

i contribute to plenty of information to this site...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 2 2007, 06:03 AM~8453783
> *ok
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5000 pages full of b/s.. congrats everybody.. we did it!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 06:20 AM~8453823
> *5000 pages full of b/s.. congrats everybody.. we did it!!
> *




si... we should get a stinkin trophy .... :biggrin:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

HEY MORNING :cheesy: GUESS WUT I WOKE UP LATE SO I GUESS I CALL IN FOR THE DAY...LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 2 2007, 07:38 AM~8453861
> *HEY MORNING :cheesy: GUESS WUT I WOKE UP LATE SO I GUESS I CALL IN FOR THE DAY...LOL
> *


ok.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 07:20 AM~8453823
> *5000 pages full of b/s.. congrats everybody.. we did it!!
> *


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok now that we have accomplished 5000 pages of b/s talking.. how about that new cruise spot? Anyone got any ideas?

Ohh and um, smokey shouldnt be too bad if everything is legal on the car and your not doin anything stupid on the switches while your drivin.. but yea holla back peoples


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

lets cruise memorial and piss off brians peeps.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 2 2007, 04:54 AM~8453690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SLACKER!!!!! :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


damm 5000 that alot of writing in this mofo


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

is this the largest topic in l.i.l.?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 2 2007, 08:51 AM~8454071
> *is this the largest topic in l.i.l.?
> *


ponte el dedo en el culo :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Slim I thought that you were coming to my office yesterday.I waited till 5:01 pm ,I get off at 5;00 pm. 

Juan KT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 06:54 AM~8453766
> *why would they?
> 
> i contribute to plenty of information to this site...
> *


well i like the houston topic b/s or not......its information to me good or bad


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 2 2007, 09:12 AM~8454161
> *Slim I thought that you were coming to my office yesterday.I waited till 5:01 pm ,I get off at 5;00 pm.
> 
> Juan KT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sorry dog had to drop my homegirl off at home i called you back but you siditty secratary dont understand slim.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2007, 07:15 AM~8454172
> *sorry dog had to drop my homegirl off at home i called you back but you siditty secratary dont understand slim.....
> *


  You have to talk to her in Spanish. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 2 2007, 09:17 AM~8454177
> * You have to talk to her in Spanish. :biggrin:
> *


eslim no peeky panish


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 08:23 AM~8454214
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 09:39 AM~8454285
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 08:40 AM~8454293
> *
> *


001868C5A8FE
001868C5DFCD
001868C5DFBE
001868C61B13
001868C5A8EC
001868C5DFC4
000E9B09A17C


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 2 2007, 07:36 AM~8454020
> *Hater to me is a couple definations;
> 
> #1 - A person that no matter how nice or good of whatever you have will always be knocked
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 2 2007, 05:38 AM~8453861
> *HEY MORNING :cheesy: GUESS WUT I WOKE UP LATE SO I GUESS I CALL IN FOR THE DAY...LOL
> *


 :buttkick: ...so i guess you workin on the lac today??????


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Houston !


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

wats up houston!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 07:59 AM~8454381
> *wats up houston!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wut up bro....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tx MrLeatherface_@Jun 13 2005, 09:59 PM~3269716
> *i c the anonymous person ran off instead of comn out of the closet.
> *





:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2007, 09:00 AM~8454385
> *wut up bro....
> *


just chilln! gettn ready for da weekend!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 07:57 AM~8454374
> *Hi  Houston !
> *


Ms.NexBooty?:dunno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 07:57 AM~8454374
> *Hi  Houston !
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2007, 09:10 AM~8454440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hop it at the park....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 08:57 AM~8454374
> *Hi  Houston !
> *


no


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Jun 13 2005, 11:05 PM~3269757
> *We're on page 498 fellas I wonder who's gonna be first on 500
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 3 2007, 01:02 AM~8454398
> *Ms.NexBooty?:dunno:
> *



I couldnt get New Booty like the song ! :cheesy: 

Im new to Texas I staying in Dallas right now. is Houston funner than Dallas ?
Not much to do here


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 09:25 AM~8454534
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 3 2007, 01:09 AM~8454434
> *:dunno:  :wave:
> *



Hi !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 10:29 AM~8454560
> *Hi !
> *


just to save big danny from looking stupid, are you a dude?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 09:28 AM~8454552
> *I couldnt get New Booty  like the song !  :cheesy:
> 
> Im new to Texas  I staying in Dallas right now. is Houston funner than Dallas ?
> ...


haha dallas sucks!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Aug 2 2007, 07:58 AM~8453920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: latin in drag again.. i bet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 2 2007, 10:37 AM~8454623
> *just to save big danny from looking stupid, are you a dude?
> *


thanks danny :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 10:37 AM~8454629
> * :uh:    latin in drag again..  i bet
> *


nga please. you said that about diamondstuddedprincess and now you're all over her nuts.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 2 2007, 08:37 AM~8454623
> *just to save big danny from looking stupid, are you a dude?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 2 2007, 09:37 AM~8454623
> *just to save big danny from looking stupid, are you a dude?
> *


that is inevitable...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 2 2007, 10:37 AM~8454623
> *just to save big danny from looking stupid, are you a dude?
> *


OWNED


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 09:39 AM~8454648
> *nga please.  you said that about diamondstuddedprincess and now you're all over her nuts.
> *


lol looks like he the groupie now!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 10:42 AM~8454669
> *that is inevitable...
> *


b1tfch fk u.. wait i get a dictionary and figure out when u said..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 08:43 AM~8454676
> *lol looks like he the groupie now!
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 08:43 AM~8454676
> *lol looks like he the groupie now!
> *


 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: screwstone_tx, mac2lac, Loco Yesca, sic713, KRAZYTOYZ, NIX CUSTOMS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 10:19 AM~8454491
> *hop it at the park....
> *


he can use the force


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 2 2007, 09:44 AM~8454683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gives it 10extra inches thought you knew...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Aug 2 2007, 09:37 AM~8454623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mas triste....

but then i don't blame danny, coca pearl sounds like a bitches name.  



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2007, 02:16 PM~8397030
> *Chapter 34 goes into the darkside of e-capitan'in and asking other guys if "they're hottt" and not realizing that coca pearl is not a name for a bish.  :ugh:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 08:47 AM~8454717
> *at least i dont type lile a 13 YO on CPIXEL or holla at interner shemales..
> gives it 10extra inches thought you knew...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 10:47 AM~8454719
> *ARE YOU HOT??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey man won't make it to your show. going to portland, tx that weekend.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 10:38 AM~8454637
> *thanks danny  :uh:
> *


no problem danny


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 09:53 AM~8454754
> *hey man won't make it to your show.  going to portland, tx that weekend.
> *


well take a ride instread.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 2 2007, 10:37 AM~8454623
> *just to save big danny from looking stupid, are you a dude?
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 10:39 AM~8454648
> *nga please.  you said that about diamondstuddedprincess and now you're all over her nuts.
> *


 :tears: :ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2007, 09:10 AM~8454440
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LETS NOSE EM UP :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 10:58 AM~8454788
> *well take a ride instread.
> *


where?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

:wave:Whats up everyone! :wave:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 08:48 AM~8454724
> *mas triste....
> 
> but then i don't blame danny, coca pearl sounds like a bitches name.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 10:11 AM~8454892
> *where?
> *


mAh bAhD N1Ga i meant, we'el take a ride up there...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 2 2007, 10:11 AM~8454895
> *:wave:Whats up everyone!  :wave:
> *



nothing is up here... :no:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fk this shit im outta here...LONCHE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2007, 11:14 AM~8454921
> *mAh bAhD N1Ga i meant, we'el take a ride up there...
> *


Going with family nikkuh you ride in the bed paisa style.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2007, 01:37 AM~8454623
> *just to save big danny from looking stupid, are you a dude?
> *




:uh: whatever.


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 3 2007, 01:37 AM~8454628
> *haha dallas sucks!
> *



it dont suck. just noughting to do

and no latino guy's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 11:34 AM~8455106
> *it dont suck.  just noughting to do
> 
> and no latino guy's
> *


and no dictionaries :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 10:34 AM~8455106
> *it dont suck.  just noughting to do
> 
> and no latino guy's
> *


Yeah your best bet for Latino guys is San An...its like mini-Mexico. We have lots of latinos in H-town too, but you got alot of heinz 57 varieties mixed in too.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 10:38 AM~8455154
> *and no dictionaries  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 07:58 AM~8453920
> * lets cruise memorial and piss off brians peeps.
> *


Keep my fkin name out YOUR DAMN MOUTH!!! Do us all a favor and go back to houstonimports.com jackass!


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 02:38 AM~8455154
> *and no dictionaries  :uh:
> *




what a clown. smart ass!


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 3 2007, 02:39 AM~8455162
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



there goes your pic's :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 11:41 AM~8455178
> *Keep my fkin name out YOUR DAMN MOUTH!!! Do us all a favor and go back to houstonimports.com jackass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2007, 02:38 AM~8455159
> *Yeah your best bet for Latino guys is San An...its like mini-Mexico.  We have lots of latinos in H-town too, but you got alot of heinz 57 varieties mixed in too.
> *



Im not much for mexicans

Boriqua papi !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 11:50 AM~8455282
> *Im not much for mexicans
> 
> Boriqua papi !
> *


then hit up vgp or majestix65


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 2 2007, 09:53 AM~8454754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 2 2007, 11:05 AM~8454845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

AWWW SHIT KUSTOMS IN THA HOUSE. WHAT UP ROB


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 2 2007, 11:52 AM~8455314
> *AWWW SHIT KUSTOMS IN THA HOUSE. WHAT UP ROB
> *


uh oh hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 11:46 AM~8455241
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I wasnt tryin to be funny :angry: I get phone calls from different ppl 2 days in a row b/c a dumb ass talks too fkin much :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 11:54 AM~8455334
> *I wasnt tryin to be funny :angry: I get phone calls from different ppl 2 days in a row b/c a dumb ass talks too fkin much :uh:
> *


i laughed because i figured that. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 11:54 AM~8455334
> *I wasnt tryin to be funny :angry: I get phone calls from different ppl 2 days in a row b/c a dumb ass talks too fkin much :uh:
> *


u better apologize b1tch.. avenge is only friend u got. after that, you gonna be lonely, and crying for the fat chino. like this :tears: and evenge gonna be moving and and having good time like this :nicoderm: 

i think


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 2 2007, 10:42 AM~8455196
> *there goes your pic's  :angry:
> *


Do I still get pics?!? So I can expand my collection :biggrin:

Edit: Nevermind...I am mexican.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 12:00 PM~8455390
> *u better apologize b1tch..  avenge is only friend u got.    after that, you gonna be lonely, and crying for the fat chino.
> 
> i think
> *


 :uh: I have many friends......... I dont care if I loose an asshole friend! I have plenty of good ones that dont think there badasses!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 12:03 PM~8455422
> *:uh: I have many friends......... I dont care if I loose an asshole friend! I have plenty of good ones that dont think there badasses!!!!
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave: HELLO FROM YOUR OTHER ASSHOLE FRIEND :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2007, 12:00 PM~8455400
> *Do I still get pics?!?  So I can expand my collection  :biggrin:
> 
> Edit: Nevermind...I am mexican.
> *



pm ***** !


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2007, 12:00 PM~8455400
> *Do I still get pics?!?  So I can expand my collection  :biggrin:
> 
> Edit: Nevermind...I am mexican.
> *


not really. you're one of the heinz 57 varieties, fore mentioned


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 2 2007, 12:03 PM~8455422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


out of towners dont count.. you only have to be in friend on special occassioons. :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 12:15 PM~8455510
> *pics or it aint true
> out of towners dont count.. you only have to be in friend on special occassioons.   :uh:
> *


WTF?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 11:52 AM~8455313
> *Tell that foo to stop talkin about yo gal.
> :0
> :0
> *


errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......whoa there pancakes im single me and my trunk


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 1 2005, 07:16 AM~3519461
> *I want to thank everyone for the support for SNJ shown at the Desert Dreams picnic. Ya'll made it a successful plate sell and bike raffle.
> 
> Thank everyone from the ULA, HLC, solo clubs and solo riders... and those that arent riders too!
> ...


no problem ellie....wait a minute ..nevermind this was 2 yrs ago.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty+Aug 2 2007, 09:42 AM~8455196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


captains


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2007, 11:25 AM~8455567
> *no problem ellie....wait a minute ..nevermind this was 2 yrs ago.. :biggrin:
> *



already.com


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:17 AM~5616968
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> This isn't the pic though
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 2 2007, 11:34 AM~8455629
> *:0
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2006, 07:17 AM~5616968
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> This isn't the pic though
> 
> ...


i have a pic VERY similar to this one.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 10:48 AM~8454724
> *mas triste....
> 
> but then i don't blame danny, coca pearl sounds like a bitches name.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 11:00 AM~8455390
> *u better apologize b1tch..  avenge is only friend u got.    after that, you gonna be lonely, and crying for the fat chino.    like this  :tears:  and evenge gonna be moving and and having good time like this  :nicoderm:
> 
> i think
> *



:0 ...now i see what your quote is all about... :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 11:42 AM~8455705
> *:0 ...now i see what your quote is all about... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 12:42 PM~8455705
> *:0 ...now i see what your quote is all about... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup slim, noumsayin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 11:41 AM~8455178
> *Keep my fkin name out YOUR DAMN MOUTH!!! Do us all a favor and go back to houstonimports.com jackass!
> *


calm down there killa! LOL you know Im just bustin ya chops. asswad :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 12:42 PM~8455705
> *:0 ...now i see what your quote is all about... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats just wrong.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 12:03 PM~8455422
> *:uh: I have many friends......... I dont care if I loose an asshole friend! I have plenty of good ones that dont think there badasses!!!!
> *


now you just hurted my feelings :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 12:59 PM~8455837
> *now you just hurted my feelings  :tears:
> *


sometimes you need to know when to STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 12:03 PM~8455422
> *:uh: I have many friends......... I dont care if I loose an asshole friend! I have plenty of good ones that dont think there badasses!!!!
> *


we know :uh: and I am the "asshole" friend. You know you my boy! biatch!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 01:01 PM~8455855
> *sometimes you need to know when to STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats a two way road.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:02 PM~8455865
> *thats a two way road.
> *


www.houstonimports.com


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 01:03 PM~8455874
> *www.houstonimports.com
> *


fuckyou.com :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:03 PM~8455879
> *fuckyou.com  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 01:04 PM~8455882
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:05 PM~8455897
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

aybueypuntocom


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 2 2007, 01:11 PM~8455952
> *aybueypuntocom
> *


sipuntomex


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 12:13 PM~8455975
> *sipuntomex
> *


/puropedo/


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 12:03 PM~8455422
> *:uh: I have many friends......... I dont care if I loose an asshole friend! I have plenty of good ones that dont think there badasses!!!!
> *


so you mean this? Its noted.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:18 PM~8456019
> *so you mean this? Its noted.
> *


dang fu you quoted that same post 3 times.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 01:20 PM~8456023
> *dang fu you quoted that same post 3 times.
> *


this is also noted.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 12:20 PM~8456023
> *dang fu you quoted that same post 3 times.
> *


form please :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:18 PM~8456019
> *so you mean this? Its noted.
> *


maybe you will realize before you loose anymore that you need to learn how to shut your pie hole..............................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim is the caprice ready for the park sunday, i heard the BIG I is gonna show up. too bad my car aint ready.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 01:24 PM~8456067
> *maybe you will realize before you loose anymore that you need to learn how to shut your pie hole..............................
> *


I for one do not need friends, dont strive on it. I am who I am, if you dont like it. then so be it. I aint changing.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 12:56 PM~8455813
> *sup slim, noumsayin
> *


shit chillin .......YOU CAN DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 01:27 PM~8456096
> *slim is the caprice ready for the park sunday, i heard the BIG I is gonna show up. too bad my car aint ready.
> *


NOPE BUT IT WILL BE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2007, 01:27 PM~8456102
> *shit chillin .......YOU CAN DO IT :biggrin:
> *


is the caprice almost ready?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2007, 01:29 PM~8456106
> *NOPE BUT IT WILL BE
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2007, 11:29 AM~8456106
> *NOPE BUT IT WILL BE
> *


bout time u drive ur car n stop bullshittn biooooch. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Aug 2 2007, 01:31 PM~8456129
> *bout time u drive ur car n stop bullshittn biooooch. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 04:25 AM~8456073
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 










:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 01:54 PM~8456324
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


that's one ugly bitch, she has no tiddies also :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 01:54 PM~8456324
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Shirt says with DEAD DANNY!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 01:59 PM~8456389
> *that's one ugly bitch, she has no tiddies also  :burn:
> *


thats a dude! look at the adams apple!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2007, 05:46 AM~8453756
> *:uh: how about they just delete your acount
> *


Lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 02:08 PM~8456438
> *Lol
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 02:10 PM~8456455
> *:wave:
> *


She's not going to speak to you........... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 02:14 PM~8456494
> *She's not going to speak to you........... :biggrin:
> *


damn, I guess its everybody get mad at me day. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 02:15 PM~8456509
> *damn, I guess its everybody get mad at me day. LOL
> *


Your still cool with me.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 02:16 PM~8456519
> *Your still cool with me.
> *


thanx, I needed that LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 02:16 PM~8456521
> *thanx, I needed that LOL
> *


lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 02:19 PM~8456555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nombre buey. :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 02:19 PM~8456555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that boy a playa :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 01:25 PM~8456073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


change that to a "I cant take any jokes so Im butt hurt" form


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 11:19 AM~8456555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol, nice!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 02:19 PM~8456555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn latin, I think this foos Photoshop skills are betta than yours :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:22 PM~8456580
> *change that to a "I cant take any jokes so Im butt hurt" form
> *



just fill it out and try not to get any food stains on it and submit to someone who gives a fk.....hahaha.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 2 2007, 02:22 PM~8456582
> *lol, nice!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 02:23 PM~8456591
> *Damn latin, I think this foos Photoshop skills are betta than yours  :0
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 02:23 PM~8456592
> *just fill it out and try not to get any food stains on it and submit to someone who gives a fk.....hahaha.... :biggrin:
> *


not for me buey, I can take a joke. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 02:27 PM~8456626
> *
> *


prove me wrong, prove me wrong.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 02:23 PM~8456592
> *just fill it out and try not to get any food stains on it and submit to someone who gives a fk.....hahaha.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 02:27 PM~8456627
> *not for me buey, I can take a joke.  :angry:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 02:28 PM~8456639
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:27 PM~8456627
> *not for me buey, I can take a joke.  :angry:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 02:28 PM~8456635
> *prove me wrong, prove me wrong.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 02:31 PM~8456676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 02:32 PM~8456685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuker :angry: I forgot about those LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 02:30 PM~8456665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 02:32 PM~8456685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fool Young wearing sock ties.......... :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 02:38 PM~8456724
> *Fool Young wearing sock ties.......... :0  :0
> *


sock ties are playa!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 02:39 PM~8456735
> *sock ties are playa!
> *


Yeah when you are wearing your Easter pants.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 02:42 PM~8456770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You left out the 713...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2007, 04:01 PM~8438667
> *que que??  i'm here wearing the locs that were suppose to go to you.  uffin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 02:42 PM~8456777
> *Yeah when you are wearing your Easter pants.
> *


everyday is easter for me homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 02:46 PM~8456808
> *everyday is easter for me homie
> *


You like easter egg hunts?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 02:47 PM~8456819
> *You like easter egg hunts?
> *


sure, why not.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 01:47 PM~8456819
> *You like easter egg hunts?
> *



buscar los huevos..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 12:44 PM~8456792
> *You left out the 713...
> *


i dont always put it..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:10 PM~8456455
> *:wave:
> *


Sup dude. Got a txt askin if ppl on here were talkin shit 2 u. Lol! They must not know how much shit ur ass talks on here.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA CHRONIK_@Aug 2 2007, 01:31 PM~8456129
> *bout time u drive ur car n stop bullshittn biooooch. :biggrin:
> *


dont make me tell everyone how my missing in my car


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 12:19 PM~8456555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 02:51 PM~8456870
> *Sup dude. Got a txt askin if ppl on here were talkin shit 2 u. Lol! They must not know how much shit ur ass talks on here.
> *


holy crap! who text you?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 2 2007, 01:19 PM~8456555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:01 PM~8455860
> *we know  :uh:  and I am the "asshole" friend. You know you my boy! biatch!
> *


why dont u two queers just kiss and get it over with. 



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 02:42 PM~8456770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wana pop out my prince tape and jam some purple rain..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 02:46 PM~8456808
> *everyday is easter for me homie
> *


That egg fu young going to give you the gas face.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 02:50 PM~8456856
> *i dont always put it..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup big pimp u got my money????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 12:59 PM~8456976
> *sup big pimp u got my money????
> *


x2 .
he said he wasnt gunna pay me..
so somebody better.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 02:54 PM~8456915
> *why dont u two queers just kiss and get it over with.
> *


where ya been joto?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 01:01 PM~8456988
> *x2 .
> he said he wasnt gunna pay me..
> so somebody better.
> *


oh, he gonna pay you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2007, 01:52 PM~8456891
> *holy crap! who text you?
> *


Take a wild guess. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 03:02 PM~8457000
> *Take a wild guess. :uh:
> *


oh, ha ha ha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good morning hny brn


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 03:08 PM~8457055
> *good morning hny brn
> *


Morning it's after 3pm.......... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 03:08 PM~8457055
> *good morning hny brn
> *


hey kenny sine we're ''butt buddys'' n all you wanna hang out sometime? :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 03:15 PM~8457111
> *hey kenny sine we're ''butt buddys'' n all you wanna hang out sometime? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh: 
























































:uh: 







































































:uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 02:08 PM~8457055
> *good morning hny brn
> *


Hey u! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 03:16 PM~8457120
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 03:17 PM~8457133
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 03:17 PM~8457131
> *Hey u! :cheesy:
> *


you can text me but you cant say hi on lil... i see who my friends are  


























:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 02:12 PM~8457095
> *Morning it's after 3pm.......... :uh:
> *


He knows that I had a long nite the other day. So yes I slept n today. Plus I'm on vacation today & he knows that too. :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I need a big favor. Anyone live on the South side? I'm making the potato salad for Fidel's fundraiser, but I have to go to San Antonio early Saturday morning. Can anyone deliver the potatoes for me? I can drop them off at your house Friday night. I live off of 59 and W. Bellfort/Wilcrest area. :angel: I need an Angel.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 03:24 PM~8457190
> *He knows that I had a long nite the other day. So yes I slept n today. Plus I'm on vacation today & he knows that too. :cheesy:
> *


Vacation........ :biggrin: Enjoy what you can of it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 2 2007, 03:29 PM~8457224
> *I need a big favor.  Anyone live on the South side?  I'm making the potato salad for Fidel's fundraiser, but I have to go to San Antonio early Saturday morning.  Can anyone deliver the potatoes for me?  I can drop them off at your house Friday night.  I live off of 59 and W. Bellfort/Wilcrest area.  :angel: I need an Angel.
> *


i live in la porte. drop it off, don't blame me if we eat a lil of it :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 01:24 PM~8457190
> *He knows that I had a long nite the other day. So yes I slept n today. Plus I'm on vacation today & he knows that too. :cheesy:
> *


yeah, sorry about that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 2 2007, 03:36 PM~8457271
> *yeah, sorry about that
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 02:21 PM~8457172
> *you can text me but you cant say hi on lil... i see who my friends are
> :cheesy:
> *


Brian! U know ur my homie! Ur the coolest white guy i know! Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 03:42 PM~8457320
> *Brian! U know ur my homie! Ur the coolest white guy i know! Lol! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 01:40 PM~8457303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
fuck you latin!
:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 03:42 PM~8457320
> *Brian! U know ur my homie! Ur the coolest white guy i know! Lol! :cheesy:
> *


buh....................


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 02:40 PM~8457303
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 01:36 PM~8457267
> *i live in la porte.  drop it off, don't blame me if we eat a lil of it  :cheesy:
> *


La Porte, that's half way around the world. Let me keep begging.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 2 2007, 04:25 PM~8457669
> *La Porte, that's half way around the world.  Let me keep begging.
> *


Probably wouldn't make it to the benefit. I'd forget. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2007, 04:31 PM~8457716
> *Probably wouldn't make it to the benefit.  I'd forget.  :angry:
> *


Lier. You'll eat it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 2 2007, 04:32 PM~8457723
> *Lier. You'll eat it.
> *


Ingles sin Ghettos cabron :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 2 2007, 02:59 PM~8456976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2007, 03:15 PM~8457111
> *hey kenny sine we're ''butt buddys'' n all you wanna hang out sometime? :cheesy:
> *


damn queerz.. :uh:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

ok ok i had to go to work ...they called me in after i call in ....an exchanger over heated and they neded daddy to help out .......


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 2 2007, 02:29 PM~8457224
> *I need a big favor.  Anyone live on the South side?  I'm making the potato salad for Fidel's fundraiser, but I have to go to San Antonio early Saturday morning.  Can anyone deliver the potatoes for me?  I can drop them off at your house Friday night.  I live off of 59 and W. Bellfort/Wilcrest area.  :angel: I need an Angel.
> *


When and where is the fund raiser going to be?


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 2 2007, 04:19 PM~8458957
> *When and where is the fund raiser going to be?
> *


 :biggrin: 
BBQ FUNDRAISER FOR FIDEL SANCHEZ OF LATIN IMAGE
SATURDAY AUGUST 4,2007 FROM 11-5PM 
AT PALMERS ICEHOUSE OFF I-10 AND WAYSIDE
$6 A PLATE
PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT FIDEL HAD A HEART ATTACK AND IS UNDERGOING ALL KINDS OF MEDICAL CARE THAT NEEDS HELP BEING PAID FOR WE ALL APPRECIATE THE WORK HE DOES ON ARE CARS BUT OWNING YOUR OWN BUSINESS ALWAYS COMES WITH THE PRICE OF NO INSURANCE SOMETIMES


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 03:20 PM~8458203
> *i got enough $ got buy a round of pumps for everybody..  i'm OG money
> *


yea right :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 09:18 PM~8459704
> *yea right  :uh:
> *


see u at palmers.. and keep an eye on you know who.. dont want em getting fk'd up and getting us kicked out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 07:30 PM~8459780
> *see u at palmers..  and keep an eye on you know who.. dont want em getting fk'd up and getting us kicked out
> *


IM SHOOTING OUT OF TOWN SATURDAY MORNING ABOUT 4AM, RETURNING 16 HRS LATER....SO I WONT MAKE THE BENEFIT, SO GO AHEAD AND GIVE 6BUCKS AND ILL PAY U BACK WHEN I SEE YOU


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Can I come? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 07:37 PM~8459820
> *Can I cum? :cheesy:
> *


sure...
just dont squirt..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 2 2007, 09:30 PM~8459780
> *see u at palmers..  and keep an eye on you know who.. dont want em getting fk'd up and getting us kicked out
> *


lol.......... quick big piggy commin put my window up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 07:37 PM~8459820
> *Can I come? :cheesy:
> *


naw


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone got James Gomez (Latin Image) number? He lives about 10 minutes from me and I heard he is making the brisket. PM me his number or tell him I'm looking for him. Or Stanley from Rollerz Only. I'm getting desperate. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 08:52 PM~8459906
> *sure...
> just dont squirt..
> *


Haha! Ur throwed off!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2007, 08:06 PM~8460043
> *lol.......... quick big piggy commin put my window up
> *


 peewee chavala f/u


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 09:26 PM~8460201
> *naw
> *


:uh: ill remember that. Ass!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 09:07 PM~8460689
> *:uh: ill remember that. Ass!
> *


jk u can go, i guess its alright :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 07:34 PM~8459788
> *IM SHOOTING OUT OF TOWN SATURDAY MORNING ABOUT 4AM, RETURNING 16 HRS LATER....SO I WONT MAKE THE BENEFIT, SO GO AHEAD AND GIVE 6BUCKS AND ILL PAY U BACK WHEN I SEE YOU
> *


 :uh: :uh: ups or usps!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 2 2007, 09:34 PM~8459788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2007, 09:05 PM~8460662
> *Haha! Ur throwed off!
> *


yea..
its the paint fumes...
:uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> :biggrin:
> BBQ FUNDRAISER FOR FIDEL SANCHEZ OF LATIN IMAGE
> SATURDAY AUGUST 4,2007 FROM 11-5PM
> AT PALMERS ICEHOUSE OFF I-10 AND WAYSIDE
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 2 2007, 09:30 PM~8461020
> *:uh:  :uh: ups or usps!!!!
> *


dont me mad cuz u werent invited.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 10:24 PM~8460940
> *jk u can go, i guess its alright  :uh:
> *


:cheesy: We can reminise. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 2 2007, 11:18 PM~8461385
> *yea..
> its the paint fumes...
> :uh:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 2 2007, 11:06 PM~8460681
> *peewee chavala f/u
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Guy's :wave: 

Hi Coca......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 3 2007, 07:20 AM~8462542
> *Hi Guy's  :wave:
> 
> Hi Coca......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Friday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 3 2007, 07:53 AM~8462625
> *si
> *


simon........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2007, 07:46 AM~8462836
> *simon........
> *



simon cacheton


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Two things. Freestyle concert coming up for those Freestyler's and also DJ Carmona mixtape cds which will be passed out at the KrazyToyz carshow to adults, no children (lyrics).


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 08:19 AM~8462988
> *Two things.  Freestyle concert coming up for those Freestyler's and also DJ Carmona mixtape cds which will be passed out at the KrazyToyz carshow to adults, no children (lyrics).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 07:19 AM~8462988
> *Two things.  Freestyle concert coming up for those Freestyler's and also DJ Carmona mixtape cds which will be passed out at the KrazyToyz carshow to adults, no children (lyrics).
> 
> 
> ...


Djlatin, the booths to pass out promotional items are $500.00!!!!! :0  


























J/k :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 3 2007, 09:38 AM~8463085
> *Djlatin, the booths to pass out promotional items are $500.00!!!!!  :0
> J/k   :biggrin:
> *


We equaled it out with the commercial for $500 a month. LOL


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 07:19 AM~8462988
> *Two things.  Freestyle concert coming up for those Freestyler's and also DJ Carmona mixtape cds which will be passed out at the KrazyToyz carshow to adults, no children (lyrics).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 3 2007, 07:20 AM~8462542
> *Hi Guy's  :wave:
> 
> Hi Coca......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone know when the deadline for the dub show is gonna enter the caprice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Add them to your myspace for promos and requests

thebeat713.com dj's

http://www.myspace.com/thebeat713com
http://www.myspace.com/dj_mystery
http://www.myspace.com/realmikepierce
http://www.myspace.com/djcarmona
http://www.myspace.com/dj_frosty_ice
http://www.myspace.com/djlatin
http://www.myspace.com/djshortdog
http://www.myspace.com/big6domino713
http://www.myspace.com/pdabarber*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 07:49 AM~8463153
> *anyone know when the deadline for the dub show is gonna enter the caprice
> *



The big "I" dont go to DUB shows.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 3 2007, 09:52 AM~8463166
> *The big "I"  dont go to DUB shows.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 07:47 AM~8463137
> *We equalled it out with the commercial for $500 a month.  LOL
> *


OK,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*for the tejanos*

*The New Tejano hot spot is in Pearland, TX. Las Rosas Grill located at 6425 Broadway Street Pearland, Texas 77581. Finally a nice place have dinner and sit back and enjoy live tejano entertainment - and it is free, free, free! Las Rosas has been packing the house! so get there a little bit early! Las Rosas Grill proudly presents this Friday! The Texmanics ..... and Saturday Las Rosas Grill the one & only one, making things happen in The Onda Tejana, presents Mr. Talk to Me Sunny Ozuna, El Charro ***** backed up by Houston's own Avizo H-towns Power House!!!!!! ... you don't want to miss this one and it's FREE FREE FREE!!!! I said it's free free free! Who Yo Daddy? Bring them All! Come out and support Tejano music and you may see some of your old friends or you may see your Ex and her new young stud! don't get Mad, be Glad...LOL . . for more information call 713-816-3716. You don't have to worry about stepping in mud puddles at this fine location, or walking three blocks in a war zone. Treat your date to fine dining and free live Tejano entertainment. It is about time. Be there early cause the grill closes at 10:30 pm then the fun begins and you can only get chips and dips . . see you this weekend and tell them you heard it on AmigosRadio.com
More info coming soon .

~ The Boogie Man

***********************************************************************************






TONIGHT.. Dont forget to log on to www.Amigosradio.com at 7 pm-?? for the friday night fiesta party mix with the Tejano Outlaw Djs.. 
If you have trouble logging on to it from there we made it easier to hear it from www.TejanoOutlawDjs.com just go to our Radio page... So party with us LIVE on the air!!!

SATURDAY.. Come party with AmigosRadio.com party krew and staff at Las Rosas Grill with Tito G in the mix!!! Get there early cuz the tables go quick!!! Things should kick off at 9:30 PM and its FREE for EVERYONE... All ages welcome.. so no excuse about you couldnt find a baby sitter!!! Hope to see you there!!!

Tito G
www.amigosradio.com
www.TejanoOutlawDjs.com*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 3 2007, 08:49 AM~8463153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

puro spam up in hurrrrrrrr


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 3 2007, 10:23 AM~8463306
> *puro spam up in hurrrrrrrr
> *


 :biggrin: 

waiting for dualhex & firmelows :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 07:49 AM~8463153
> *anyone know when the deadline for the dub show is gonna enter the caprice
> *


next meeting you getting fined.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2007, 10:36 PM~8461550
> *dont me mad cuz u werent invited.
> *


ha feel soory for u!!!!20 hour trip with tha Nolia boy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 3 2007, 10:21 AM~8463296
> *:uh: aren't DUBS 20's and up? :loco:
> 
> :0
> *


just trying to rep for the lowriders ......sice you other suckaaaaaas to chicken


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 10:35 AM~8463380
> *just trying to rep for the lowriders ......sice you other suckaaaaaas to chicken
> *


THEY WONT LET YOU IN. 17" AND UP. WIRES MUST BE 20"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 08:35 AM~8463380
> *just trying to rep for the lowriders ......sice you other suckaaaaaas to chicken
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 3 2007, 10:39 PM~8462581
> *:wave:
> *



Hey..........


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 4 2007, 12:47 AM~8463141
> *:wave:
> *



Hey baby ........ Whats up this week end ?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2007, 10:39 AM~8463397
> *THEY WONT LET YOU IN.  17" AND UP.  WIRES MUST BE 20"
> *


didnt provoke take his lac one year


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 10:46 AM~8463442
> *didnt  provoke take his lac one year
> *


IDK. JUST WHAT I HEARD LAST NIGHT. AND ITS 45 BUCKS TO REGISTER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2007, 08:47 AM~8463447
> *IDK.  JUST WHAT I HEARD LAST NIGHT.  AND ITS 45 BUCKS TO REGISTER
> *


thats how its always been.. dub show...
hint (dubs)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 3 2007, 10:46 AM~8463436
> *Hey baby ........ Whats up this week end ?
> *


Nothing much might be hitting up the picnic on Sunday.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*spam*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 3 2007, 09:35 AM~8463380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people still ride on 17's????


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 4 2007, 01:53 AM~8463480
> *Nothing much might be hitting up the picnic on Sunday.
> *



 to bad your not in Dallas


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 3 2007, 10:55 AM~8463497
> *
> people still ride on 17's????
> *


yeah I just bought some all golds with vogues for the lecab


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 3 2007, 08:55 AM~8463497
> *.
> 
> people still ride on 17's????
> *


imports


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 10:52 AM~8463472
> *thats how its always been.. dub show...
> hint (dubs)
> *


so explain dubs at the lowrider show..........smart guy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 09:06 AM~8463556
> *so explain dubs at the lowrider show..........smart guy
> *


lowrider doesnt have a rim rule.. 
they want all the entrys they can get.. 
hint (mucho dinero puto)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 11:06 AM~8463556
> *so explain dubs at the lowrider show..........smart guy
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 11:08 AM~8463568
> *lowrider doesnt have a rim rule..
> they want all the entrys they can get..
> hint (mucho dinero puto)
> *


well i didnt know they didnt alow anything less than 20 cuz i seen imports on 17 there


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 3 2007, 10:58 AM~8463509
> *  to bad your not in Dallas
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 09:11 AM~8463589
> *well i didnt know they didnt alow anything less than 20 cuz i seen imports on 17 there
> *


yea... ***** you a lowrider.. 
your kind dont belong at the dub show...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 11:11 AM~8463589
> *well i didnt know they didnt alow anything less than 20 cuz i seen imports on 17 there
> *


and swangas might i add


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 11:12 AM~8463592
> *
> *


PINCHE CAPITAN


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 11:13 AM~8463597
> *yea... ***** you a lowrider..
> your kind dont belong at the dub show...
> *


I'll be going to the Dub show....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 3 2007, 11:14 AM~8463606
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 11:13 AM~8463597
> *yea... ***** you a lowrider..
> your kind dont belong at the dub show...
> *


but like i said ...."YOU OTHER SUCKAAAAAAAASSSSS TO CHICKEN TO SHOW UP"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 11:14 AM~8463602
> *PINCHE CAPITAN
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 11:16 AM~8463619
> *:0
> *


don't act surprised Capitan #2 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 11:16 AM~8463624
> *don't act surprised Capitan #2  :uh:
> *


I guess I'' be in the next book to...... :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey i am board someone talk to 
me!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 11:22 AM~8463665
> *I guess I'' be in the next book to...... :biggrin:
> *


definately


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 09:15 AM~8463614
> *but like i said ...."YOU OTHER SUCKAAAAAAAASSSSS TO CHICKEN TO SHOW UP"
> *


ill be at the park sunday!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 11:15 AM~8463613
> *:buttkick:
> *



*Dont make me pull your bish ass card !*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 3 2007, 11:22 AM~8463665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MoFo you will be the BOOK !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 3 2007, 11:26 AM~8463693
> *MoFo  you will be the BOOK !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 3 2007, 09:23 AM~8463671
> *hey i am board someone talk to
> me!
> *


:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 11:23 AM~8463672
> *definately
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 3 2007, 11:24 AM~8463680
> *Dont make me pull your bish ass card  !
> *


Bish you a pulling a mothafcking thing here but this snott rocket in you mouth. Hoe ass bish.


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 4 2007, 02:31 AM~8463727
> *
> *



Whats a captin ?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 11:32 AM~8463739
> *Bish you a pulling a mothafcking thing here but this snott rocket in you mouth. Hoe ass bish.
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 3 2007, 11:23 AM~8463671
> *hey i am board someone talk to
> me!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2007, 10:59 AM~8463512
> *yeah I just bought some all golds with vogues for the lecab
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 11:32 AM~8463739
> *Bish you a pulling a mothafcking thing here but this snott rocket in you mouth. Hoe ass bish.
> *



Damm *****, just like a fucking kid... bogger talk and everything..

Whats next your mama jokes


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 3 2007, 11:33 AM~8463747
> *Whats a captin ?
> *



Captin Save a Hoe


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 4 2007, 02:14 AM~8463602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, Im a Hoe now 

Thats fucked up !

dont talk to me agin Coca.

Im off this site !


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 3 2007, 11:38 AM~8463783
> *Damm *****, just like a fucking kid... bogger talk and everything..
> 
> Whats next your mama jokes
> *


*Ain't no fcking kid here. All that bullshit you talking and coming up in here with different screen names talking shit about me. Bish you you the fucking kid. My screen name stays the same. I don't have to hide myself or how I am for no one. And If I have something to say about some I don't bish believe I will say it.*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 3 2007, 09:44 AM~8463814
> *So, Im a Hoe now
> 
> Thats fucked up !
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
my dad fucked up again!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 3 2007, 11:44 AM~8463814
> *So, Im a Hoe now
> 
> Thats fucked up !
> ...


Yeah ms nexbooty, Tech sexythree, chickloo whatever screen name you want to come up with David.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Aug 3 2007, 11:44 AM~8463814
> *So, Im a Hoe now
> 
> Thats fucked up !
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 11:46 AM~8463830
> *Yeah  ms nexbooty, Tech sexythree,  chickloo whatever screen name you want to come up with David.
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 09:46 AM~8463830
> *Yeah  ms nexbooty, Tech sexythree,  chickloo whatever screen name you want to come up with David.
> *


yea.. i noticed they all type the same..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2007, 10:59 AM~8463512
> *yeah I just bought some all golds with vogues for the lecab
> *


14'S and vogue tire size(205/75r14 only size real vogue come in for 14's) suck.. more like low-profile's. you going back to slab status.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 11:51 AM~8463862
> *yea.. i noticed they all type the same..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jotoleeeeeennnn


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 10:54 AM~8463879
> *jotoleeeeeennnn
> *


 :uh: FUCKIN PEEWEE CHAVALA :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when are my muthafuckin batteries gonna be ready for pick up....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 10:56 AM~8463893
> *when are my muthafuckin batteries gonna be ready for pick up....
> *


BITCH WHO THA FUCK YOU TALKN TO???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2007, 09:56 AM~8463891
> *:uh: FUCKIN PEEWEE CHAVALA  :uh:
> *


vegas, $360. are u ready. :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP JUAN


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2007, 09:58 AM~8463914
> *WASSUP JUAN
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

postmaster lets go on that roadtrip and stop at coushatta on the way back. ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 3 2007, 11:00 AM~8463929
> *
> *


THIS IS THE "I" PAGE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2007, 10:01 AM~8463936
> *THIS IS THE "I" PAGE.
> *


it would be, but we got a spy on the top of the page....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 11:01 AM~8463940
> *it would be, but we got a spy on the top of the page....
> *


FUCKIN COCA CHAVALA :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 12:01 PM~8463940
> *it would be, but we got a spy on the top of the page....
> *


Are you referring to me Kenny Rogers?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2007, 10:02 AM~8463949
> *FUCKIN COCA CHAVALA :twak:
> *


the muthafuckin "I" took over this topic just like we gonna take over houston :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 12:03 PM~8463950
> *Are you referring to me Kenny Rogers?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2007, 12:02 PM~8463949
> *FUCKIN COCA CHAVALA :twak:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 11:04 AM~8463961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 11:56 AM~8463893
> *when are my muthafuckin batteries gonna be ready for pick up....
> *


 :uh: remember that money i was suppose to give you today? nevermind.. i'll call u in a few.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 10:15 AM~8463614
> *but like i said ...."YOU OTHER SUCKAAAAAAAASSSSS TO CHICKEN TO SHOW UP"
> *



sounds like you got succaad into thinkin you could go.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 11:25 AM~8463690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2007, 12:10 PM~8464004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 09:56 AM~8463893
> *when are my muthafuckin batteries gonna be ready for pick up....
> *


fk your batts..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whoop that trick get em whoop that trick


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2007, 12:13 PM~8464019
> *:uh:
> *


He just picked that 68 up and couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 3 2007, 12:14 PM~8464030
> *ok
> *


no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2007, 10:11 AM~8464009
> *:uh:  remember that money i was suppose to give you today?      nevermind.. i'll call u in a few.
> *


bitch if u dont give me my muthafuckin money then im gonna sell this shit to someone else. this aint muthafuckin cash america pawn this is muthafuckin house of hardlines, not house of hardtimes :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 3 2007, 12:16 PM~8464043
> *He just picked that 68 up and couple of weeks ago.
> *


i musta started a trend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 12:18 PM~8464052
> *bitch if u dont give me my muthafuckin money then im gonna sell this shit to someone else. this aint muthafuckin cash america pawn this is muthafuckin house of hardlines, not house of hardtimes  :uh:
> *


tell you what.. imma do like Djay, and wipe my nutz with the $.. and then come give it to ya.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2007, 12:19 PM~8464054
> *i musta started a trend
> *


 :dunno: 

It's a homie of mine that live in Dallas.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2007, 10:20 AM~8464064
> *tell you what..  imma do like Djay, and wipe my nutz with the $.. and then come give it to ya.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 12:22 PM~8464073
> *:biggrin:
> *


and bet you take it


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2007, 11:23 AM~8464084
> *and bet you take it
> *


WITH HIS TEETH.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jotoleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 11:57 AM~8463902
> *vegas, $360. are u ready.  :0
> *


you got bus tickets already


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 11:26 AM~8464097
> *you got bus tickets already
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY FOLKS "I"NSIDE JOKE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 10:18 AM~8464052
> *bitch if u dont give me my muthafuckin money then im gonna sell this shit to someone else. this aint muthafuckin cash america pawn this is muthafuckin house of hardlines, not house of hardtimes  :uh:
> *


yea. fkin with his money mean you fkin with mine bitch.. :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2007, 11:30 AM~8464117
> *yea. fkin with his money  mean you fkin with mine bitch.. :angry:
> *


YEAH AND IF MY BITCHES DONT GET PAID NEITHER DO "I" :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2007, 12:32 PM~8464129
> *YEAH AND IF MY BITCHES DONT GET PAID NEITHER DO "I" :angry:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 12:16 PM~8464039
> *whoop that trick get em whoop that trick
> *


They always play that song at SP when they rippin some poor saps underoos off on stage cuz its his brithday......


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 1 2007, 08:00 PM~8449889
> *where you been hiding?
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2007, 12:48 PM~8464259
> *
> *


D! what be the damn nizzle?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I can't find anyone who lives by me so who would take the Potato Salad to Fidels Fundraiser tomorrow for me and Gloria? I'll just have to hurry and make it, so I can drop it off somewhere tonight. Gloria with RO is helping out so I should finish earlier. Please help............


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *NoCaddyLikeMine*, juicedcaprice, Helen Carmona


wut wut?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, juicedcaprice, Helen Carmona, Liv4lacs

Everybody shhhhh............

five 0 :scrutinize: 











:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 10:18 AM~8464052
> *bitch if u dont give me my muthafuckin money then im gonna sell this shit to someone else. this aint muthafuckin cash america pawn this is muthafuckin house of hardlines, not house of hardtimes  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2007, 12:02 PM~8464375
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2007, 11:04 AM~8464399
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2007, 10:05 AM~8464408
> *wut up sweety..
> *


hey!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2007, 12:06 PM~8464415
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 3 2007, 11:10 AM~8464444
> *:twak:
> *


when is the dance nagga???????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2007, 12:11 PM~8464457
> *when is the dance nagga???????
> *


well we finally got the place we are gonna have it at......Not in Stafford.....date and flyer will be released soon...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 3 2007, 12:55 PM~8464305
> *D! what be the damn nizzle?
> *


what's the deal Y?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 3 2007, 12:55 PM~8464308
> *I can't find anyone who lives by me so who would take the Potato Salad to Fidels Fundraiser tomorrow for me and Gloria?  I'll just have to hurry and make it, so I can drop it off somewhere tonight.  Gloria with RO is helping out so I should finish earlier.  Please help............
> *


FEDEX it.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm calling Palmers and see if they have a refrigerator to put it in. Maybe I can drop it off there. Only thing is I might stay there all night. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 3 2007, 01:23 PM~8464546
> *what's the deal Y?
> *


chillin like a villan


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 3 2007, 12:12 PM~8464870
> *chillin like a villan
> *


You can't be a Villan and a Teddy Bear. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be handing out dictionaries at the KrazyToyz show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 3 2007, 02:47 PM~8465146
> *:uh:
> *


que guey?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 01:35 PM~8465051
> *I'll be handing out dictionaries at the KrazyToyz show
> 
> 
> ...



Cool...I used to get beef for being so eloquent and argumentative...which is easy when you have an arsenal of terms that can stupify and leave your opponent dumbfounded. :biggrin: Actually I could use a Thesaurus though :0


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 10:26 AM~8464097
> *you got bus tickets already
> *


say bioch i just came from ur house. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2007, 02:51 PM~8465181
> *Cool...I used to get beef for being so eloquent and argumentative...which is easy when you have an arsenal of terms that can stupify and leave your opponent dumbfounded.  :biggrin:  Actually I could use a Thesaurus though  :0
> *


Nerd


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 01:53 PM~8465201
> *Nerd
> *



:werd:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 01:53 PM~8465201
> *Nerd
> *


And thats that I am a college dropout...imagine if I had actually finished


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2007, 01:56 PM~8465227
> *And thats that I am a college dropout...imagine if I had actually finished
> *


Correction: And that profound knowledge is deriving from a college drop out.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2007, 02:56 PM~8465227
> *And thats that I am a college dropout...imagine if I had actually finished
> *


You'd probably know how to use apostrophes, plust never start a sentence with "and". :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 02:03 PM~8465273
> *You'd probably know how to use apostrophes, plust never start a sentence with "and".  :biggrin:
> *



touche


Oh and may I add that I am intrigued by your word "PLUST"....... Hmmmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 03:04 PM~8465278
> *touche
> Oh and may I add that I am intrigued by your word "PLUST"....... Hmmmm
> *


Puto, it's Toushay and not touche.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 02:08 PM~8465295
> *Puto, it's Toushay and not touche.
> *


me entendiste que no cabron :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 3 2007, 03:09 PM~8465304
> *?*  :twak:
> [/b]


 :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 02:08 PM~8465295
> *Puto, it's Toushay and not touche.
> *


ACTUALLY it IS Touche' yet phoenetically it may sound like too-shay

tou·ché (tōō-shā') interj. Used to acknowledge a hit in fencing or a successful criticism or an effective point in argument. 

[French, from past participle of toucher, to hit or wound in fencing, from Old French touchier, to touch; see touch.]


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2007, 02:24 PM~8465384
> *ACTUALLY it IS Touche' yet phoenetically it may sound like too-shay
> 
> tou·ché       (tōō-shā')  interj.   Used to acknowledge a hit in fencing or a successful criticism or an effective point in argument.
> ...


You and I both know it's spelled right. Lets just let LATIN think he knows his lexicon.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 01:10 PM~8465315
> *:uh:
> *



DJ Articulate????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up hex....did you get my email??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 3 2007, 02:36 PM~8465438
> *what's up hex....did you get my email??
> *



yup yup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brickhouse


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2007, 02:39 PM~8465458
> *yup yup
> *


  .....almost done man...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 3 2007, 02:40 PM~8465467
> * .....almost done man...
> *



SOUNDS good....I like to take care of it all in one fatal swoop if at all possible.


----------



## ridinlowbaby (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 2 2007, 05:15 PM~8458525
> *ok ok i had to go to work ...they called me in after i call in ....an exchanger over heated and they neded daddy to help out .......
> *


dam dawg u sound important wat do u do?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2007, 12:51 PM~8465181
> *Cool...I used to get beef for being so eloquent and argumentative...which is easy when you have an arsenal of terms that can stupify and leave your opponent dumbfounded.   :biggrin:   Actually I could use a Thesaurus though  :0
> *


word nerd!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 3 2007, 02:46 PM~8465500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2007, 12:51 PM~8465181
> *Cool...I used to get beef for being so eloquent and argumentative...which is easy when you have an arsenal of terms that can stupify and leave your opponent dumbfounded.  :biggrin:  Actually I could use a Thesaurus though  :0
> *


To much learning for me. :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

PICNIC THIS SUNDAY AT MCGREGOR PARK JUST COME TO CHILL.* HLC MEMBERS..PLAYERS PARADISE AND SLABS 2 DUBS WILL BE PROVIDING FOOD FOR PEOPLE WHO COME BY.* FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. PM IF ANY QUESTION


:0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2007, 04:08 PM~8466586
> *PICNIC THIS SUNDAY AT MCGREGOR PARK JUST COME TO CHILL. HLC MEMBERS..PLAYERS PARADISE AND SLABS 2 DUBS WILL BE PROVIDING FOOD FOR PEOPLE WHO COME BY. FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. PM IF ANY QUESTION
> :0  :0
> *


me and my kinfolk will be there early then..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Change of plans, guess I'll be at Palmers tomorrow. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 3 2007, 03:46 PM~8465500
> *SOUNDS good....I like to take care of it all in one fatal swoop if at all possible.
> *


I'll see you at the station tomorrow morning. don't get microphone shy mayne. noon-2pm.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

might go 2 emiliano's in pasadena tomorrow night. my homegirls is having a party up there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 3 2007, 08:05 PM~8467923
> *might go 2 emiliano's in pasadena tomorrow night. my homegirls is having a party up there.
> *


hmmmm


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man feels good to creep the chevy batts dead but i still had to roll had might roll tommorrow


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Please come support Fidel with Latin Image. 

Palmers
I10 and Wayside
11 am - 5 pm
$6 a plate.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 4 2007, 07:42 AM~8469545
> *Please come support Fidel with Latin Image.
> 
> Palmers
> ...


Will push that on the station today during my mixshow from noon-2pm, email me some information on details please. Will have albert aka dualhex on air hanging out and on the mic. Check homies 1st time on the mic :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2007, 06:51 AM~8469560
> *Will push that on the station today during my mixshow from noon-2pm, email me some information on details please.  Will have albert aka dualhex on air hanging out and on the mic.  Check homies 1st time on the mic  :biggrin:
> *


need someones mail tp still do that from last time.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2007, 09:16 AM~8469738
> *need someones mail tp still do that from last time.....
> *


[email protected]


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2007, 08:02 PM~8467900
> *I'll see you at the station tomorrow morning.  don't get microphone shy mayne.  noon-2pm.
> *


power moves.....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 09:29 PM~8468338
> *hmmmm
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup mosca


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 4 2007, 08:11 AM~8469899
> *sup mosca
> *


sup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 4 2007, 10:11 AM~8469903
> *sup
> *


u pullin the lac out today


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 4 2007, 10:09 AM~8469892
> *power moves.....
> *


Just letting the homies get on the mic and promote local shows/gatherings. Been a while Mosca.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Latin...let everyone know about tomorrow at the park...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Carmona mixtape cds which will be passed out at the KrazyToyz carshow to adults, no children (lyrics).












Shoutout to the Houston Lowrider Council given on this mixtape. Next mixtape coming out soon, if any cc wants a shoutout on it hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 4 2007, 10:18 AM~8469928
> *Latin...let everyone know about tomorrow at the park...
> *


Will do, need to go load up and get ready. peace.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2007, 08:19 AM~8469938
> *Carmona mixtape cds which will be passed out at the KrazyToyz carshow to adults, no children (lyrics).
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 4 2007, 08:13 AM~8469912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2007, 08:35 AM~8469789
> *[email protected]
> *


done


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said "dont be text messaging me bitch.. you don't know how to pick up a phone and call someone? my phone raggidy, half the buttons dont work"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2007, 09:09 AM~8470084
> *man said "dont be text messaging me bitch.. you don't know how to pick up a phone and call someone? my phone raggidy, half the buttons dont work"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey everyone I am here in the www.thebeat713.com Studio hanging out with DJ Latin and DJ Mystery!! Yall check us out when we go on live from 12pm - 2pm.

Also log into the chat room where you can talk to us....I am in there as "nmeimage" You guys come buy and show us some love. :biggrin:  


Alberto Aguirre Jr
nmeimage.com
houstonlowridercouncil.com


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

GOOD MORNING ... I DDNT THINK MY COULD SLEEP THIS LATE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 4 2007, 11:46 AM~8470248
> *Hey everyone I am here in the www.thebeat713.com Studio hanging out with DJ Latin and DJ Mystery!! Yall check us out when we go on live from 12pm - 2pm.
> 
> Also log into the chat room where you can talk to us....I am in there as "nmeimage" You guys come buy and show us some love.  :biggrin:
> ...


give a shout out to all my baby's mommas..


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

GOOFY HAS THE CHEAP PLAN ON HIS PHONE......HE HAS TO WAIT AFTER 9


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2007, 11:11 AM~8470365
> *give a shout out to all my baby's mommas..
> *



names? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac+Aug 4 2007, 12:11 PM~8470367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rita & clarrissa and miriam


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

whats with the 80's music? is it the hrny brn eyes mix? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rockin in da streets..to dis funky beattttttttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk all that.. play some real old skoo jams.. like DJ's and Mc's..


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2007, 11:11 PM~8468787
> *man feels good to creep the chevy batts dead but i still had to roll had might roll tommorrow
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 4 2007, 10:11 AM~8470367
> *GOOFY HAS THE CHEAP PLAN ON HIS PHONE......HE HAS TO WAIT AFTER 9
> *


BITCH YOU AT THE LIBRARY ALREADY USING THE INTERNET... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 4 2007, 12:34 PM~8470451
> *BITCH YOU AT THE LIBRARY ALREADY USING THE INTERNET... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2007, 10:15 AM~8470387
> *me 2.. but unlimited weekends
> rita & clarrissa and miriam
> *


Looks like you've been busy :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I just got home from Fidel's BBQ and it's going great. As I was driving off lots of cars were driving in.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona+Aug 4 2007, 02:47 PM~8470984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


musta justed missed ya.. 

and yeah, alot of cars car thru.. heard some dumbazz was doing burnouts in front of palmers. damn trouble makers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2007, 03:12 PM~8471084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


groupie.. get off da man's d1ck already


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2007, 02:48 PM~8471223
> *groupie.. get off da man's d1ck  already
> *


i aint the one that had wally dogs name in my mouth every other post....cocksucker.


or do you need links to confirm. you fuckin fat sack of shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2007, 03:54 PM~8471247
> *i aint the one that had wally dogs name in my mouth every other post....cocksucker.
> or do you need links to confirm. you fuckin fat sack of shit.
> 
> *


fk you and fk redd. when u wanna come talk shyt to me, you gonna have to get his d1ck out ur mouth 1st.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2007, 02:55 PM~8471255
> *fk you and fk redd.    when u wanna come talk shyt to me, you gonna have to get his d1ck out ur mouth 1st.
> *


ay tu pinche internet mafioso


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2007, 02:02 PM~8471299
> *ay tu pinche internet mafioso
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2007, 03:54 PM~8471247
> *i aint the one that had wally dogs name in my mouth every other post....cocksucker.
> or do you need links to confirm. you fuckin fat sack of shit.
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2007, 03:55 PM~8471255
> *fk you and fk redd.    when u wanna come talk shyt to me, you gonna have to get his d1ck out ur mouth 1st.
> *


 :0 welcome to thunderdome bitch! LOL


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Everytime I go to car shows I get lots of hugs from other car club members. Those who know me know I'm just a loveable person. I'm not hugging you to feel your body parts. Today I went up to hug one of the guys I always hug and he looked at me like stay away. Later I found out his wife was there. So to all of you who can only hug me when your wife is not around, don't hug me at all. Auh......that felt horrible. I don't take rejection well..... :uh:

PS - and if you are reading this (the guy that gave me the cold shoulder) if you see me tomorrow you better just shake my hand. The hugs are over......


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

anybody interested in my ride im letting it go for 10,000.00 or obo, the car was in h-town at the super show it is a blue 93 chevy caprice from rollerz only, it won first place in 90s radical, you can see pics in the for sale section under 93 chevy candie paint chrome undercarriage, i will consider some trades for a clean street car


----------



## GMC_ED (Jul 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2007, 11:04 AM~8470066
> *done
> *


didn't get it??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 4 2007, 09:22 PM~8472722
> *Everytime I go to car shows I get lots of hugs from other car club members.  Those who know me know I'm just a loveable person.  I'm not hugging you to feel your body parts.  Today I went up to hug one of the guys I always hug and he looked at me like stay away.  Later I found out his wife was there.  So to all of you who can only hug me when your wife is not around, don't hug me at all.  Auh......that felt horrible.  I don't take rejection well..... :uh:
> 
> PS - and if you are reading this (the guy that gave me the cold shoulder) if you see me tomorrow you better just shake my hand.  The hugs are over......
> *


dang! sassssss!!! za za za ya tu zaa ya tu zaaa!! LOL

who's whooped :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 4 2007, 09:22 PM~8472722
> *Everytime I go to car shows I get lots of hugs from other car club members.  Those who know me know I'm just a loveable person.  I'm not hugging you to feel your body parts.  Today I went up to hug one of the guys I always hug and he looked at me like stay away.  Later I found out his wife was there.  So to all of you who can only hug me when your wife is not around, don't hug me at all.  Auh......that felt horrible.  I don't take rejection well..... :uh:
> 
> PS - and if you are reading this (the guy that gave me the cold shoulder) if you see me tomorrow you better just shake my hand.  The hugs are over......
> *


home wrecka


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 4 2007, 11:09 AM~8470357
> *GOOD MORNING ... I DDNT THINK MY COULD SLEEP THIS LATE
> *


i think u still asleep


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 5 2007, 12:10 AM~8473744
> *home wrecka
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

bumperrrrrrr bumperrrrrrrrr.....but that bucket aint actin right


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MACGREGOR PARK BBQ
TODAY
1PM-????


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 5 2007, 04:17 AM~8475051
> *MACGREGOR PARK BBQ
> TODAY
> 1PM-????
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 4 2007, 10:10 PM~8473744
> *home wrecka
> *


At least I don't have a child in every neighborhood in Houston. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 5 2007, 08:38 AM~8475178
> *At least I don't have a child in every neighborhood in Houston. :biggrin:
> *


its just jokes.. only got 1. maybe 2.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

went to the showboat drive-in theatre last nite.. it was pretty cool. but 68 didnt like the bumpy azz parking lot. and drive was way out to 290 @ 2920 .. yup, i drove it out there.. cause my shyt runs like a champ  people were like "is that a 64?" i'm like "dammit. i'm trying to watch the movie"

http://www.theshowboatdrivein.com/


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 5 2007, 09:21 AM~8475662
> *went to the showboat drive-in theatre last nite..    it was pretty cool.  but 68 didnt like the bumpy azz parking lot.  and drive was way out to 290 @ 2920 ..  yup, i drove it out there.. cause my shyt runs like a champ              people were like "is that a 64?"  i'm like "dammit. i'm trying to watch the movie"
> 
> http://www.theshowboatdrivein.com/
> *


going to take it to the park homez??


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Yall still got a couple of fake lifted carsROLLIN around there? 
btw who makes a hydro rack w/ 1" square tubing from home depot?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 5 2007, 09:39 AM~8475774
> *Yall still got a couple of fake lifted carsROLLIN  around there?
> btw who makes a hydro rack w/ 1" square tubing from home depot?
> *


who are you speaking of ??  
btw nice lac...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 5 2007, 06:38 AM~8475178
> *At least I don't have a child in every neighborhood in Houston. :biggrin:
> *


owned!!


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

i heard houston has really shitty weather


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 5 2007, 11:31 AM~8475727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 5 2007, 05:17 AM~8475051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would say yes... humidity like a motha. randow rain down pors n sht..hate it.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i seensome nice clean cars at the fundraiser yesterday


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 5 2007, 09:53 AM~8475859
> *who are you speaking of ??
> btw nice lac...
> *



NOT OUT TO HURT NE 1 , JUS WONDERIN SEEN AND HEARD SOME THINGS WHILE I WAS OUT YALLS WAY  

AND THNX.

* BIG FUCKIN* :nono:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 5 2007, 11:30 AM~8476295
> *i seensome nice clean cars at the fundraiser yesterday
> *




HEARD IT WAS PRETTY COOL BUT ALSO HEARD TODAYS SUPPOSED TO BE WAY BETTER :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah am going to go check it out need to spend some time with the family first


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 5 2007, 10:21 AM~8475662
> *went to the showboat drive-in theatre last nite..    it was pretty cool.  but 68 didnt like the bumpy azz parking lot.  and drive was way out to 290 @ 2920 ..  yup, i drove it out there.. cause my shyt runs like a champ              people were like "is that a 64?"  i'm like "dammit. i'm trying to watch the movie"
> 
> http://www.theshowboatdrivein.com/
> *



NExt time you go hit that up, holla at me i'll pull mine out. (if its together)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New Orleans Roller_@Aug 5 2007, 02:21 PM~8476587
> *NExt time you go hit that up, holla at me i'll pull mine out. (if its together)
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boilerrrrrr....


















disturbed.....









****** and pink dogs...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 5 2007, 07:29 PM~8478247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2007, 05:29 PM~8478247
> *boilerrrrrr....
> 
> 
> ...


boiler lookin good homie.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> boilerrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2007, 07:29 PM~8478247
> ******* and pink dogs...
> 
> 
> ...


mo' ****** and pink dogs....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

wtf?? put me in on da inside joke


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

wut it dew ...heard the park was krackin


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

hey darkness ,good job .... i still want you to do that leafing.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > boilerrrrrr....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> disturbed.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 5 2007, 11:38 AM~8476345
> *NOT OUT TO HURT NE 1 , JUS WONDERIN SEEN AND HEARD SOME THINGS WHILE I WAS OUT YALLS WAY
> 
> AND THNX.
> ...


 everyone has there opinions.......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 5 2007, 11:39 AM~8475774
> *Yall still got a couple of fake lifted carsROLLIN  around there?
> btw who makes a hydro rack w/ 1" square tubing from home depot?
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Park wasnt as good as I had hoped.... Alot of ppl who said they would be there didnt even show up  Hopefully it will be better next time  Maybe in the fall when its not so rainy and humid. I was good to see the homies who made it out


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 08:29 AM~8482407
> *Park wasnt as good as I had hoped.... Alot of ppl who said they would be there didnt even show up  Hopefully it will be better next time  Maybe in the fall when its not so rainy and humid. I was good to see the homies who made it out
> *


chinese restaraunt yesterday, NEVER AGAIN!!!! :yessad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 07:29 AM~8482407
> *Park wasnt as good as I had hoped.... Alot of ppl who said they would be there didnt even show up  Hopefully it will be better next time  Maybe in the fall when its not so rainy and humid. I was good to see the homies who made it out
> *


YOU KNOW "I" ALWAYS SHOW UP.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 08:49 AM~8482468
> *YOU KNOW "I" ALWAYS SHOW UP.
> *


did you mean "I" as in you, or "I" as in the club? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 08:49 AM~8482468
> *YOU KNOW "I" ALWAYS SHOW UP.
> *


I saw the Pasadena "I" guys


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 6 2007, 07:50 AM~8482478
> *did you mean "I" as in you, or "I" as in the club?  :dunno:
> *


EITHER OR.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 07:57 AM~8482513
> *I saw the Pasadena "I" guys
> *



YES SIRR


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 09:14 AM~8482576
> *YES SIRR
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 6 2007, 08:47 AM~8482464
> *chinese restaraunt yesterday, NEVER AGAIN!!!! :yessad:
> *


i went to rice's in front of milby yesterday.. fat asian dude working register looked just like you.. but more wigga'ish..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 08:29 AM~8482407
> *Park wasnt as good as I had hoped.... Alot of ppl who said they would be there didnt even show up  Hopefully it will be better next time  Maybe in the fall when its not so rainy and humid. I was good to see the homies who made it out
> *


car wasent runnin right but i took the cadi i got there around 7:00


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 10:37 AM~8482998
> *car wasent runnin right but i took the cadi i got there around 7:00
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 10:37 AM~8482998
> *car wasent runnin right but i took the cadi i got there around 7:00
> *


  caprice better now?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 09:13 AM~8482574
> *EITHER OR.
> *


thank you for clearing that up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 6 2007, 09:55 AM~8482745
> *i went to rice's in front of milby yesterday..  fat asian dude working register looked just like you.. but more wigga'ish..
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac+Aug 5 2007, 09:38 PM~8480305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i saw you gas hopping down mlk.. you a fool..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 11:52 AM~8483579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that ***** hairy. :ugh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Almost here.  



> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:27 AM~8424570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 09:52 AM~8483579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


boy albert lookin like wolverine :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 06:29 AM~8482407
> *Park wasnt as good as I had hoped.... Alot of ppl who said they would be there didnt even show up  Hopefully it will be better next time  Maybe in the fall when its not so rainy and humid. I was good to see the homies who made it out
> *


shit i was burnt out from a hell of a nite saturday nite. plus my car is down.....but not out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 07:14 AM~8482576
> *YES SIRR
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2007, 12:02 PM~8483677
> *shit i was burnt out from a hell of a nite saturday nite.  plus my car is down.....but not out
> 
> 
> ...


lemme know next time u go out for juice, imma give u a shopping list.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 6 2007, 10:06 AM~8483711
> *lemme know next time u go out for juice, imma give u a shopping list.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2007, 12:10 PM~8483748
> *:uh:
> *


oh, and i dont give a fk if u are roaming.. you answer when i call you b1tch!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 10:39 AM~8483011
> * caprice better now?
> *


shit nope i dont know what the hell wrong wit dat shit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 6 2007, 11:49 AM~8483539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im selling chrome tanks pressure plates blocks n some chrome 12in strokes if you know anyone that needs them.... All new


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 10:27 AM~8483931
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> 
> Im selling chrome tanks pressure plates blocks n some chrome 12in strokes if you know anyone that needs them.... All new
> *


do the blocks have side ports


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 12:23 PM~8483892
> *shit nope i dont know what the hell wrong wit dat shit
> *


you getting spark....? fuel pressure???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2007, 12:28 PM~8483941
> *do the blocks have side ports
> *


naw top


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 10:27 AM~8483931
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> 
> Im selling chrome tanks pressure plates blocks n some chrome 12in strokes if you know anyone that needs them.... All new
> *


How much....??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2007, 12:32 PM~8483980
> *How much....??
> *


pm sent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 12:42 PM~8484082
> *pm sent
> *


Saw you driving off from the park, didn't want to get my hair wet in the rain.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 10:05 AM~8483700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?????? DAT DUDE ON DA RIGHT(MY RIGHT) IS MY UNCLE LUIS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2007, 01:29 PM~8484438
> *WTF?????? DAT DUDE ON DA RIGHT(MY RIGHT) IS MY UNCLE LUIS?
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 11:33 AM~8484461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT CRZY HUH? HEY U NNOW IF DUDE ALL DA WAY ON DA LEFT EVER GOT HIS CAR TOGETHER (I FORGOT HIS NAME?)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2007, 01:36 PM~8484480
> *OH SHIT CRZY HUH? HEY U NNOW IF DUDE ALL DA WAY ON DA LEFT EVER GOT HIS CAR TOGETHER (I FORGOT HIS NAME?)
> *


Depends which way you look at the picture? White shirt = Jerry.. yes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sic713, nicole23, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, *NoCaddyLikeMine*, RAGALAC, mac2lac


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 10:27 AM~8483931
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> 
> Im selling chrome tanks pressure plates blocks n some chrome 12in strokes if you know anyone that needs them.... All new
> *


dont need pics.. saw it with my own eyes..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 11:37 AM~8484484
> *Depends which way you look at the picture?  White shirt = Jerry.. yes
> 
> 
> ...


YEA YEA JERRY NO SHIT DAM LOOKIN NICE THEY ALL GOT THERE CARS COMING TOGETHER HU?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2007, 01:42 PM~8484516
> *YEA YEA JERRY  NO SHIT DAM LOOKIN NICE THEY ALL GOT THERE CARS COMING TOGETHER HU?
> *


Yes, they should be at the KrazyToyz carshow coming up on the 18th. Glad it's on a Saturday to relax on a Sunday while bbq'ing. :cheesy:


----------



## nicole23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nicole23_@Aug 6 2007, 01:45 PM~8484535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put the img's in []


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 11:43 AM~8484523
> *Yes, they should be at the KrazyToyz carshow coming up on the 18th.  Glad it's on a Saturday to relax on a Sunday while bbq'ing.  :cheesy:
> *


DAM DAT SUCKS BALLS FOR ME CUZ I GOTA FUCKN WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 11:56 AM~8484614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2007, 11:49 AM~8484564
> *DAM DAT SUCKS BALLS FOR ME CUZ I GOTA FUCKN WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Come in the company vehicle.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 6 2007, 12:06 PM~8484705
> *Come in the company vehicle.
> *


HMMMMM AND I CAN HUSTLE UP SOME MULA ILL HAVE BATTERIES FOR SALE AND 5 DOLLAR AIR FILL UPS FOR THOSE WIT FLAT TIRES HU? MAINNNNNNNNNN HOL UPPPPPP LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 6 2007, 12:03 PM~8484680
> *
> *


DAMMMMM DATS OUT OF MY AAA JURISTICTION JUAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2007, 12:12 PM~8484748
> *DAMMMMM DATS OUT OF MY AAA JURISTICTION JUAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Don't forget tonight on The Beat 713, its The Monday Night Beat Block with DJ Mystery giving you the [email protected]:27 then from 8PM to 10PM its THE BEAT DOWN mix show with DJ Latin & DJ Short Dog! The show starts at 7PM central!

You can send your requests on myspace http://www.myspace.com/thebeat713com or by emailing [email protected] or [email protected]*

*3 ways to listen............*

http://www.thebeat713.com

http://www.myspace.com/thebeat713com

http://www.myspace.com/dj_mystery


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 01:44 PM~8484994
> *Don't forget tonight on The Beat 713, its The Monday Night Beat Block with DJ Mystery giving you the [email protected]:27 then from 8PM to 10PM its THE BEAT DOWN mix show with DJ Latin & DJ Short Dog! The show starts at 7PM central!
> 
> You can send your requests on myspace http://www.myspace.com/thebeat713com or by emailing [email protected] or [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 02:44 PM~8484994
> *Don't forget tonight on The Beat 713, its The Monday Night Beat Block with DJ Mystery giving you the [email protected]:27 then from 8PM to 10PM its THE BEAT DOWN mix show with DJ Latin & DJ Short Dog! The show starts at 7PM central!
> 
> You can send your requests on myspace http://www.myspace.com/thebeat713com or by emailing [email protected] or [email protected]
> ...


 :uh: why latin pickin his nose?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 6 2007, 02:56 PM~8485100
> *:uh:    why latin pickin his nose?
> *


Pickin Boogers = Biz Markie = Old School :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 12:29 PM~8483947
> *you getting spark....? fuel pressure???
> *


the spark cuts out on it mainly when thers a load on it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

2 da metal 100% SOLID


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

but the setup works just fine :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Slim get the Caprice ready ,so it can debut at our show.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 6 2007, 03:07 PM~8485760
> *Slim get the Caprice ready ,so it can debut at our show.
> *




:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 05:03 PM~8486124
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


post the vid fker!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 02:43 PM~8485570
> *the spark cuts out on it mainly when thers a load on it
> *


LT1??

if so....
opti spark is going out or is out.....costs a grip!!!


----------



## ridinlowbaby (Aug 3, 2007)

What's going down h-town?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 6 2007, 05:23 PM~8486306
> *LT1??
> 
> if so....
> ...


500bux


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 bills shouldnt be shyt to bawlaz like ya'll


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 06:29 AM~8482407
> *Park wasnt as good as I had hoped.... Alot of ppl who said they would be there didnt even show up  Hopefully it will be better next time  Maybe in the fall when its not so rainy and humid. I was good to see the homies who made it out
> *



i showed up :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2007, 06:29 AM~8482407
> *Park wasnt as good as I had hoped.... Alot of ppl who said they would be there didnt even show up  Hopefully it will be better next time  Maybe in the fall when its not so rainy and humid. I was good to see the homies who made it out
> *



i showed up :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 6 2007, 04:18 PM~8486862
> *5 bills shouldnt be shyt to bawlaz like ya'll
> *


go ahead and add 5% delinquent tax for not paying on time :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 6 2007, 05:23 PM~8486306
> *LT1??
> 
> if so....
> ...


OPTI SPARK AND ALL IGNITION PARTS ARE BRAND NEW


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 09:47 AM~8483525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who is the pendejo? :biggrin: lol


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 6 2007, 02:48 PM~8485609
> *2 da metal 100% SOLID
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice bomb did it come from baytown..?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 6 2007, 07:19 PM~8487862
> *Nice bomb did it come from baytown..?
> *


NO IT WAS SITTING IN STORAGE FOR OVER 5 YEARS IN 2ND WARD AND BEFORE THAT IT WAS STORED IN A BARN IN CENTRAL TEXAS FOR 25 YEARS.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 6 2007, 05:53 PM~8487653
> *who is the pendejo?  :biggrin: lol
> *


lol and u sat there and took the pic los???


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 6 2007, 07:31 PM~8487947
> *NO IT WAS SITTING IN STORAGE FOR OVER 5 YEARS IN 2ND WARD AND BEFORE THAT IT WAS STORED IN A BARN  IN CENTRAL TEXAS FOR 25 YEARS.
> *


Orale nice ride hometown can't wait to see the finish product...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2007, 07:31 PM~8383254
> *when the cop sees those old school daytons on BFG they will let him go
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2007, 09:38 PM~8480309
> *it did better...
> time for a new one though...
> *


anybody sellin a clean cutty, so i can hop it :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Did anyone get to try my cookies at the park? I can't be held responsible if you got sick. I was only trying to help out. I wasn't able to stay because I had my grand daughter with me and she's only 2, so didn't want Jon to kill me if his baby got sick with the rain.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 6 2007, 09:37 PM~8488609
> *anybody sellin a clean cutty, so i can hop it :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2007, 07:38 PM~8487508
> *go ahead and add 5% delinquent tax for not paying on time  :uh:
> *


spent your $ at da bar..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 6 2007, 01:44 PM~8485581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Immaculate (Aug 3, 2007)

hey i was wondering how would i join a car club in houston? or do they have to pick you?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 6 2007, 10:07 PM~8488963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when the car had oil all on the top of the car at setup and the guy was having a hella time trying to clean it off becuz it was a dry up.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Immaculate_@Aug 6 2007, 10:22 PM~8489119
> *hey i was wondering how would i join a car club in houston? or do they have to pick you?
> *


CAR HAS TO BE CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT CLOSE TO FACTORY SHOWROOM CONDITION OR BETTER .......KNOCK-OFFS ONLY NO PRIMER


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 08:36 PM~8489244
> *CAR HAS TO BE CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT CLOSE TO FACTORY SHOWROOM CONDITION OR BETTER .......KNOCK-OFFS ONLY NO PRIMER
> *



the fire chief has spoken :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

DH02 where are the pics from the HLC picnic?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 6 2007, 09:43 PM~8489308
> *DH02  where are the pics from the HLC picnic?
> *


gettin resized and logos for putting on HLC website.


----------



## Immaculate (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 09:36 PM~8489244
> *CAR HAS TO BE CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT CLOSE TO FACTORY SHOWROOM CONDITION OR BETTER .......KNOCK-OFFS ONLY NO PRIMER
> *


damn there isnt a club that u can join with out your car being showroom quality?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Immaculate_@Aug 6 2007, 09:11 PM~8489570
> *damn there isnt a club that u can join with out your car being showroom quality?
> *



It all about quality


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHY WOULDN'T YOU WANT IT TO BE HOMIE........YOU ALWAYS WANT YOUR RIDE TO LOOK GOOD NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## Immaculate (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 10:16 PM~8489630
> *WHY WOULDN'T YOU WANT IT TO BE HOMIE........YOU ALWAYS WANT YOUR RIDE TO LOOK GOOD NO MATTER WHAT
> *


yeah but i dont know everything about cars and i heard everyone help each other out in car clubs


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEA AND NO AS ALWAYS YOU CAN ONLY DEPEND ON YOURSELF CUZ ONLY YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WANT YOUR CAR TO LOOK LIKE.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Immaculate_@Aug 6 2007, 09:11 PM~8489570
> *damn there isnt a club that u can join with out your car being showroom quality?
> *


your ride is an extension of yourself. so all i can say is get in where u fit in.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 09:36 PM~8489244
> *CAR HAS TO BE CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT CLOSE TO FACTORY SHOWROOM CONDITION OR BETTER .......KNOCK-OFFS ONLY NO PRIMER
> *



DOES IT HAVE TO RUN??? :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 6 2007, 09:42 PM~8489300
> *the fire chief has spoken :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 12:29 AM~8490415
> *DOES IT HAVE TO RUN??? :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin: Yes. There is no way you can win a race with you pushing you car across the finish line....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Immaculate_@Aug 6 2007, 10:22 PM~8489119
> *hey i was wondering how would i join a car club in houston? or do they have to pick you?
> *


You best bet homie is to go to a few shows and picnics to get to know people and view the clubs.

As far as getting to know you way around cars start by do little things to u'rs and reading information on here about them.

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 12:29 AM~8490415
> *DOES IT HAVE TO RUN??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 12:29 AM~8490415
> *DOES IT HAVE TO RUN??? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: i see you got jokes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2007, 05:20 AM~8491365
> *:angry: i see you got jokes
> *


you just gonna let that man insult you like that?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 05:25 AM~8491372
> *you just gonna let that man insult you like that?
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

The worst feel you can have is when you have a project that you are working on and you live in a apartment, but you park your ride in front of your window so you can keep a eye on it and listen with the rador ear. When you come out in the morning an notice that someone broke into you shit and stole your goods that you den work your ass off to get.  

Fucken thief's........... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 05:25 AM~8491372
> *you just gonna let that man insult you like that?
> *


i aint gonna get'em ima let him make it ........cars going to the shop.......all i gotta say is that fleetwood better be lifted by the crazy toyz show...cuz if it aint you may as well not even show up.......cuz im serv you with the single......if my car aint runnin ima tow that bitch up there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 05:26 AM~8491539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2007, 06:38 AM~8491466
> *i aint gonna get'em ima let him make it ........cars going to the shop.......all i gotta say is that fleetwood better be lifted by the crazy toyz show...cuz if it aint you may as well not even show up.......cuz im serv you with the single......if my car aint runnin ima tow that bitch up there
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 10:36 PM~8489244
> *CAR HAS TO BE CLEAN INSIDE AND OUT CLOSE TO FACTORY SHOWROOM CONDITION OR BETTER .......KNOCK-OFFS ONLY NO PRIMER
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 06:26 AM~8491539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For a second i thought that was an Atmosphere shirt :angry: HAHAHAHHA false alarm.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2007, 08:08 AM~8491656
> *For a second i thought that was an Atmosphere shirt  :angry:  HAHAHAHHA false alarm.*


you know Shortdog doesn't support queers. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2007, 04:38 AM~8491466
> *i aint gonna get'em ima let him make it ........cars going to the shop.......all i gotta say is that fleetwood better be lifted by the crazy toyz show...cuz if it aint you may as well not even show up.......cuz im serv you with the single......if my car aint runnin ima tow that bitch up there
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2007, 05:38 AM~8491466
> *i aint gonna get'em ima let him make it ........cars going to the shop.......all i gotta say is thatif my car aint runnin ima tow that bitch up there</span>
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
won't you be penalized for violating rules?? i don't rush my shit for noone...it's lifted when it's lifted..... you will soon realize i'm not easily intimidated....bring it....i've been waiting to see it....and just so you know...my lac will also be a single....8 batts.....i'll drive it to houston to come play one day....can you say the same?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

craziness.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 09:08 AM~8491922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> won't you be penalized for violating rules?? i don't rush my shit for noone...it's lifted when it's lifted..... you will soon realize i'm not easily intimidated....bring it....i've been waiting to see it....and just so you know...my lac will also be a single....8 batts.....i'll drive it to houston to come play one day....can you say the same?? :biggrin:
> *


dang


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

word to your mother


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 08:13 AM~8491951
> *craziness.
> *



it's all in fun...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wwjd?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 09:21 AM~8492005
> *it's all in fun...... :biggrin:
> *


slim got the reach advantage


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just want to remind everyone .  





> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2007, 07:27 AM~8424570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp where u at, company man


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 07:08 AM~8491922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> won't you be penalized for violating rules?? i don't rush my shit for noone...it's lifted when it's lifted..... you will soon realize i'm not easily intimidated....bring it....i've been waiting to see it....and just so you know...my lac will also be a single....8 batts.....i'll drive it to houston to come play one day....can you say the same?? :biggrin:
> *


We can make an exception for Slim! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I photobucketed a few of them for posting on here.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 7 2007, 08:24 AM~8492010
> *slim got the reach advantage
> *



like a mf..... hno: hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 09:08 AM~8491922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> won't you be penalized for violating rules?? i don't rush my shit for noone...it's lifted when it's lifted..... you will soon realize i'm not easily intimidated....bring it....i've been waiting to see it....and just so you know...my lac will also be a single....8 batts.....i'll drive it to houston to come play one day....can you say the same?? :biggrin:
> *


i drove it yesterday so yea i can say the same and sat night ask joe from swangin customs if didnt almost rip the bumperrrrrrr off that bish violating what rulesdis da street homie anything gose


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2007, 08:56 AM~8492173
> *i drove it yesterday so yea i can say the same and sat night ask joe from swangin customs if didnt <span style='color:red'>violating what rulesdis da street homie anything gose
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 ...pics??...damn fool....already tearin shit up...... :biggrin: ......juan knew what i was talkin bout when i said violating the rules..... :biggrin:....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 08:21 AM~8492005
> *it's all in fun...... :biggrin:
> *


all day every day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 7 2007, 09:08 AM~8491922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk your rules..and fk juan.. and fk your lac.. and fk you 8 battery single that dont exist yet..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 10:11 AM~8492248
> *all day every day.
> *


no name calling today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:14 AM~8492269
> *no name calling today
> *


so , when we gonna see da le cab hittin bumpa?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny..u know what today is right? you down or what? i'll spend the rest of lone star's $.. fk em..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:15 AM~8492279
> *so , when we gonna see da le cab hittin bumpa?
> *


so when we gonna seen you bust a tie rod on yo classic 68 :uh:? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:17 AM~8492291
> *so when we gonna seen you bust a tie rod on yo classic 68 :uh:
> *


soon mother fkr soon!!  breaking shyt is part of da game.. lowriding aint for pussys brian..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:18 AM~8492301
> *soon mother fkr soon!!                breaking shyt is part of da game.. lowriding aint for pussys brian..
> *


:cheesy: Ive already busted my convertble latch :biggrin: they dont make them, not like I can run down to autozone and buy a new one but fk it Its already fixed its only money right


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 09:14 AM~8492269
> *no name calling today
> *


LOL

:wave: whats up brian! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 10:27 AM~8492344
> *LOL
> 
> :wave: whats up brian! :cheesy:
> *


same shyt different day...... you know


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 10:05 AM~8492225
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 ...pics??...damn fool....already tearin shit up...... :biggrin: ......juan knew what i was talkin bout when i said violating the rules..... :biggrin:....
> *


yea i am wasent a good choice but a fun one.....now i gotta pay for it :biggrin: fuck it build to break it numsayin.com


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:17 AM~8492291
> *so when we gonna seen you bust a tie rod on yo classic 68 :uh:? :biggrin:
> *


x2 put up or shut up fucker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:20 AM~8492309
> *:cheesy: Ive already busted my convertble latch :biggrin: they dont make them, not like I can run down to autozone and buy a new one but fk it Its already fixed its only money right
> *


yup.. just money. comes and goes


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 7 2007, 09:13 AM~8492261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you talkin all that shit rollin around in a car someone else painted.......built not bought over here homie......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:29 AM~8492360
> *yup.. just money.  comes and goes
> *


bawlas!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 10:30 AM~8492362
> *that's what happens when you drive your shit....seats get worn out....i'm sure your seats are pretty flat by now.....so when you do get em done...get extra cushion...maybe some memory foam....or inflatable seats like the moon bounces.... :biggrin: ......why don't you finish financing your pumps so you can have somethin to talk about.....
> 
> :uh: you talkin all that shit rollin around in a car someone else painted.......built not bought over here homie......
> *


 :0 I seriously would pay somebody else to paint my ride (which im doing) cause I aint no professional, my shit would come out wavy as fuck and trash in the paint.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:29 AM~8492360
> *yup.. just money.   comes and goes
> *


its not the money its the labor and time it takes to make it right but thats what makes lowriding what it is fun and hard work....  gonna pic up my new daily soon and its gonna be a low :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 7 2007, 09:20 AM~8492309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


switch happy.......it happens......only way to learn is to fk it up a few times..... :biggrin: ......that's why i gotta have my shit reinforced cause i know i'll tear it up...... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:33 AM~8492378
> *its not the money its the labor and time it takes to make it right but thats what makes lowriding what it is fun and hard work....   gonna pic up my new daily soon and itsa low :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:16 AM~8492286
> *hrny..u know what today is right?  you down or what?    i'll spend the rest of lone star's $..    fk em..
> *


i cant tonight. got some last minute moving to do.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 09:28 AM~8492351
> *same shyt different day...... you know
> *


yup.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 10:35 AM~8492401
> *yup.
> *


 :yessad: sorry bout that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Aug 7 2007, 09:33 AM~8492375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pocket$ neva $kinny..........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 7 2007, 10:34 AM~8492387
> *
> *


85


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 10:37 AM~8492410
> *shit....i ain't paintin shit.....i'm talkin bout buyin a car already done and claimin you doin somethin big.....shit happens like that around here all the time....rollin like they doin somethin and car is either stock paint or bought painted.....but they act like they did it all.....know what i'm sayin......
> *


Yeah, seen that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 10:37 AM~8492410
> *shit....i ain't paintin shit.....i'm talkin bout buyin a car already done and claimin you doin somethin big.....shit happens like that around here all the time....rollin like they doin somethin and car is either stock paint or bought painted.....but they act like they did it all.....know what i'm sayin......
> 
> pocket$ neva $kinny..........
> *


it happens





Pockets empty and I work 70+hours a week


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 7 2007, 09:36 AM~8492404
> *:yessad:  sorry bout that.
> *


huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:37 AM~8492417
> *85
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 10:39 AM~8492429
> *huh?
> *


did he call you a name?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 10:39 AM~8492429
> *huh?
> *


all the ruckas!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 7 2007, 10:40 AM~8492433
> *
> *


fleetcoupe :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2007, 07:56 AM~8492173
> *i drove it yesterday so yea i can say the same and sat night ask joe from swangin customs if didnt almost rip the bumperrrrrrr off that bish violating what rulesdis da street homie anything gose
> *


yea slim aint lyin, it did tap the bumper...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:40 AM~8492435
> *did he call you a name?
> *


of course not my pasty white friend :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:41 AM~8492443
> *fleetcoupe :uh:
> *


1st time Im hearing of this


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

awwwready


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

switch happy.......it happens......only way to learn is to fk it up a few times..... :biggrin: ......that's why i gotta have my shit reinforced cause i know i'll tear it up...... :biggrin:
[/quote]
only hopped it like twice the whole time i was there.....but it is reinforced front and back


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> switch happy.......it happens......only way to learn is to fk it up a few times..... :biggrin: ......that's why i gotta have my shit reinforced cause i know i'll tear it up...... :biggrin:


only hopped it like twice the whole time i was there.....but it is reinforced front and back
[/quote]
what be the dizzle?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> switch happy.......it happens......only way to learn is to fk it up a few times..... :biggrin: ......that's why i gotta have my shit reinforced cause i know i'll tear it up...... :biggrin:


only hopped it like twice the whole time i was there.....but it is reinforced front and back[/quote]


it won't be the last time......i'm sure that bitch will get plenty action....  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin good noumsayin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 7 2007, 10:42 AM~8492455
> *1st time Im hearing of this
> *


I thought oscar told you!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 10:45 AM~8492482
> *I thought oscar told you!
> *


seriously, no.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 09:40 AM~8492435
> *did he call you a name?
> *


hell nah! the chino knows better. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 10:44 AM~8492479
> *it won't be the last time......i'm sure that bitch will get plenty action....
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thatsa understatement we talkin about SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR here! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 10:46 AM~8492489
> *hell nah! the chino knows better. :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 08:37 AM~8492410
> *shit....i ain't paintin shit.....i'm talkin bout buyin a car already done and claimin you doin somethin big.....shit happens like that around here all the time....rollin like they doin somethin and car is either stock paint or bought painted.....but they act like they did it all.....know what i'm sayin......
> 
> pocket$ neva $kinny..........
> *


what about buying a car that some poeple would consider "done" and redoing it. some people got more money than time. some people got more time than money. so do what's best noumsayn


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

AND TO FUCK UP ALL THE LOWRIDER TALK DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF PARTY ON DA PLAZA STILL GO DOWN ON TUESDAYS?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2007, 10:51 AM~8492515
> *AND TO FUCK UP ALL THE LOWRIDER TALK DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF PARTY ON DA PLAZA STILL GO DOWN ON TUESDAYS?????????????? :biggrin:
> *


ask hrnybrneyz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 08:52 AM~8492528
> *ask hrnybrneyz
> *


HNYBRNEYZ?????????ANY HELP HERE GIRL??????????????? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 7 2007, 10:34 AM~8492390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like MY paint.. and some of us got deeper pockets then others, to where we can buy clean classics..rather then slap some cheap paint on a dime a dozen lac and show up at LRM with it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2007, 10:51 AM~8492515
> *AND TO FUCK UP ALL THE LOWRIDER TALK DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF PARTY ON DA PLAZA STILL GO DOWN ON TUESDAYS?????????????? :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. but its on wed now.. go out there. i'll buy all da beer..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2007, 09:56 AM~8492549
> *HNYBRNEYZ?????????ANY HELP HERE GIRL???????????????  :dunno:
> *


nah i dont think so. i didnt find anything bout POP on tues anymore. sorry.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:04 AM~8492598
> *:uh:
> *


wth? :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:05 AM~8492602
> *yeah.. but its on wed now.. go out there.    i'll buy all da beer..
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOH. OK YEA I HEARD DAT WEDNESDAY WAS LIKE REGAYTON N SHIT LIKE DAT BUT FUCK IT HOOCHIES WILL BE THERE REGARDLESS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. its on.. wings-n-more.. 7pm tonight..

6006 Gulf Fwy (southbound, just past wayside on feeder rd)
Houston, TX 77023
(713) 921-9464


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2007, 11:09 AM~8492635
> *OOOOOOOOOOOH. OK YEA I HEARD DAT WEDNESDAY WAS LIKE REGAYTON N SHIT LIKE DAT BUT FUCK IT HOOCHIES WILL BE THERE REGARDLESS
> *


yeah, i went last week.. it was packed.. buncha honeys there. think imma go tomorrow too, since i'm working downtown anyway.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:35 AM~8492804
> *yeah, i went last week.. it was packed..  buncha honeys there.    think imma go tomorrow too, since i'm working downtown anyway.
> *


KOO IMA TRY TO HIT IT UP. FUCK IT BACK TO WORK RAGALAC NEED TO GO TO THE PAINTER BY THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

I know it's far but I heard some people are coming up... :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2007, 09:47 AM~8492497
> *what about buying a car that some poeple would consider "done" and redoing it.  some people got more money than time. some people got more time than money. so do what's best noumsayn
> *


big difference....you are making that car yours by changing it up....nothing wrong with buying a clean car and making it cleaner....


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:04 AM~8492598
> *:uh:
> i like MY paint..    and some of us got deeper pockets then others, to where we can buy clean classics..rather then slap some cheap paint on a dime a dozen lac and show up at LRM with it.
> *


 :uh: .....clean classic cars don't get lifted.....clean lowrider cars do......this ain't barrett jackson if i remember correctly......ever had a car candy painted?? cause i'm sure if you did, you'd know it's not cheap....***** you have a 68 that you bought as it is.......remember.....my lac has always been a daily.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

So who is going to show in Vegas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 12:04 PM~8492997
> *big difference....you are making that car yours by changing it up....nothing wrong with buying a clean car and making it cleaner....
> :uh: .....clean classic cars don't get lifted.....clean lowrider cars do......this ain't barrett jackson if i remember correctly......ever had a car candy painted?? cause i'm sure if you did, you'd know it's not cheap....***** you have a 68 that you bought as it is.......remember.....my lac has always been a daily.....
> *


dont like candy paint.. too shiny. hurts my eyes.. 
:biggrin: 
my 68 is almost 40 years old, and still has cleaner interior then your car with its rotten leather.. hold old is yours? 15 years old? compared to my at almost 40? like i said.. some of us can dish out $ for classics, some cant.. nuff said..  

by the way.. like i always said.. 68 can been see every friday at liquor world on woodridge.. if you ever wanna see it on da street.. oh, and i drove damn near almost to bryan this past saturday when i took it to 290 @ 2920 to drive in..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:11 PM~8493039
> *So who is going to show in Vegas?
> *


i'm going.. not showing.. and i'm DRIVING the 68


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Aug 7 2007, 11:11 AM~8493039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your interior was redone? do you even know? who painted it? what color is it? this is shit that i will know once it's done to my ride....the only way you will know is asking the person who actually took the time to do it......just buying someone else's idea of what the car should look like ain't bout shit in my book...doesn't matter if you drive that bitch to canada....you still ridin in someone else's shit.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

jus another wonderful discussion on layitlow.... :biggrin: 

So whos going to the car show sunday???????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2007, 11:35 AM~8493202
> *jus another wonderful discussion on layitlow.... :biggrin:
> 
> So whos going to the car show sunday???????
> *


 :biggrin: 

lil girls b-day party or i'd be there.....baby girl turns 2 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 11:32 AM~8493179
> *besides the firme lacs?? :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 11:40 AM~8493236
> *:biggrin:
> *



what's goin on big homie..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 12:32 PM~8493179
> *besides the firme lacs?? :biggrin:
> your interior was redone? do you even know? who painted it? what color is it? this is shit that i will know once it's done to my ride....the only way you will know is asking the person who actually took the time to do it......just buying someone else's idea of what the car should look like ain't bout shit in my book...doesn't matter if you drive that bitch to canada....you still ridin in someone else's shit.....
> *


interior is all OG.. know shop that painted it..but already know the color is simliar to stock "68 blue" but with bit of metallic added + the ghost patterns. and only modifications to body is the side markers were shaved off. and exaust was upgraded to flowmasters with 2 1/2" pipes. (that now has more dings then a chinese phone book..cause i be rollin low) 

and don't get all butt hurt cause you can't have a classic in your driveway. 

and who says candys expensive? oh..and if u such a balla to afford candy..shoulda bought enought to paint your whole car, rather then just add a few patterns.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 11:42 AM~8493248
> *what's goin on big homie..........
> *


Nothing much man just here at work waiting for the day to be over with


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Dance Sept 1st @ MECA....FOR INFO PM ME*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:45 PM~8493273
> *Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Dance Sept 1st @ MECA....FOR INFO PM ME
> *


MECA? what happen to "the drinking room"? said we aint welcome no more huh? fkrs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:45 PM~8493273
> *Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Dance Sept 1st @ MECA....FOR INFO PM ME
> *


reggeton?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 11:47 AM~8493287
> *MECA? what happen to "the drinking room"?  said we aint welcome no more huh?  fkrs
> *


closed down rent was raised lol!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 11:48 AM~8493295
> *reggeton?
> *


maybe a little not much though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 10:11 AM~8493039
> *So who is going to show in Vegas?
> *


i am... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:49 PM~8493301
> *maybe a little not much though
> *


tejano?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:48 PM~8493296
> *closed down rent was raised lol!
> *


ghetto!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 11:51 AM~8493316
> *i am... :biggrin:
> *


driving or flying?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 11:51 AM~8493323
> *tejano?
> *


maybe a little not much though


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:52 PM~8493330
> *maybe a little not much though
> *


conjunto?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> interior is all OG..  know shop that painted it..but already know the color is simliar to stock "68 blue" but with bit of metallic added + the ghost patterns.    and only modifications to body is the side markers were shaved off.  and exaust was upgraded to flowmasters with  2 1/2" pipes. (that now has more dings then a chinese phone book..cause i be rollin low)
> 
> and don't get all butt hurt cause you can't have a classic in your driveway.
> 
> and who says candys expensive?  oh..and if u such a balla to afford candy..shoulda bought enought to paint your whole car, rather then just add a few patterns.


again?? shit...my lac was all candy blue and i changed it up....but at least i get my shit painted is my point.....you on the other hand, get tricked into thinkin it's a classic, throw some china's on it, and think you doin somethin big..... :uh: 
***** please.....you already know i don't get my feelings hurt...that's for men in dresses..... :biggrin: 
 [/QUOTE]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 11:53 AM~8493336
> *conjunto?
> *


maybe a little not much though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 10:51 AM~8493326
> *driving or flying?
> *


drive.. taking the bikes


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 11:55 AM~8493366
> *drive.. taking the bikes
> *


us too when yall leaving


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 10:56 AM~8493370
> *us too when yall leaving
> *


dont know.. im going with exclusive...
havent decieded all the plans.. 
only got the rooms for now.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 12:00 PM~8493403
> *dont know.. im going with exclusive...
> havent decieded all the plans..
> only got the rooms for now.
> *


where yall staying?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 10:45 AM~8493273
> *Firme Lowrider Club 10 yr Aniv Dance Sept 1st @ MECA....FOR INFO PM ME
> *


wheres meca????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:55 PM~8493361
> *maybe a little not much though
> *


rap?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2007, 12:05 PM~8493446
> *wheres meca????
> *


near downtown

1900 Kane Street, Houston, Texas 77007


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 12:05 PM~8493450
> *rap?
> *


maybe a little not much though


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey you guys!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 01:06 PM~8493464
> *maybe a little not much though
> *


cumbias?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:06 PM~8493464
> *maybe a little not much though
> *



banda screwed and chopped?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 12:07 PM~8493474
> *cumbias?
> *


maybe a little not much though


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 01:07 PM~8493478
> *maybe a little not much though
> *


salsa?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 7 2007, 12:07 PM~8493476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe a little not much though


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 7 2007, 11:07 AM~8493470
> *hey you guys!
> *


wuts up...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 11:08 AM~8493490
> *maybe a little not much though
> *


live band?????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 01:08 PM~8493490
> *maybe a little not much though
> *


durangense?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Aug 7 2007, 11:02 AM~8493414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup d andra


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 7 2007, 12:09 PM~8493496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe a little not much though


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 01:10 PM~8493508
> *si!
> 
> maybe a little not much though
> *


the foken transmissions?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 12:11 PM~8493514
> *the foken transmissions?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 01:11 PM~8493521
> *:dunno:
> *


that band you had one year. :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:10 PM~8493508
> *si!
> 
> maybe a little not much though
> *



la sombra?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 01:15 PM~8493552
> *la sombra?
> *


Los Tigres del Norte?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 12:17 PM~8493566
> *Los Tigres del Norte?
> *



Fito??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 11:17 AM~8493566
> *Los Tigres del Norte?
> *



Jefe De Jefes !!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 7 2007, 01:23 PM~8493632
> *Jefe De Jefes !!!
> *


La Banda del Carro Rojo?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 12:24 PM~8493639
> *La Banda del Carro Rojo?
> *



Miguel Juanes?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Pesado?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs+Aug 7 2007, 12:03 PM~8492992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Takin my chic :cheesy: might take the car dunno yet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 01:32 PM~8493704
> *Pesado?
> *


Iris Chacon?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 12:11 PM~8493521
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2007, 12:40 PM~8493787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2007, 01:40 PM~8493787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now i can listen to some rage against the machine, but the fkn transmissions is a little too weird for me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 01:39 PM~8493783
> *Iris Chacon?
> *


los rieleros del norte :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 01:54 PM~8493938
> *los rieleros del norte :biggrin:
> *


too webbie for me :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY NIX IS TODAY YOUR B-DAY? IF SO HHHHHAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYY B-DAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 01:56 PM~8493953
> *too webbie for me  :biggrin:
> *


Valentin Elisalde :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 01:58 PM~8493967
> *Valentin Elisalde :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


past webbie and R.I.P.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 01:56 PM~8493953
> *too webbie for me  :biggrin:
> *


I know alot of webbies in my line of work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 01:59 PM~8493986
> *I know alot of webbies in my line of work
> *


so do i, they listen to all that banda/durangense crap in the shop. i wear earplugs to avoid the music


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 02:02 PM~8494022
> *so do i, they listen to all that banda/durangense crap in the shop.  i wear earplugs to avoid the music
> *


When I hear it I feel like drinking beer. Must be a subliminal thing? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 01:02 PM~8494022
> *so do i, they listen to all that banda/durangense crap in the shop.  i wear earplugs to avoid the music
> *


that stuff makes me vomit....but its ok because the stuff I listen to is blamed for portals to hell opening spontaneously in the middle of your living room and kids goin crazy and shooting their bullies at school...along with a few extras.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2007, 12:07 PM~8494080
> *that stuff makes me vomit....but its ok because the stuff I listen to is blamed for portals to hell opening spontaneously in the middle of your living room and kids goin crazy and shooting their bullies at school...along with a few extras.
> *


:0 :0 hell ,shooting ,and extras.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I like THE BLOODHOUND GANG :biggrin: They are pretty cool.... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 01:02 PM~8494022
> *so do i, they listen to all that banda/durangense crap in the shop.  i wear earplugs to avoid the music
> *




circus music.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 02:09 PM~8494110
> *circus music.....
> *


true, trips me out how the radio went from Norteno music to a bunch of Barnum N Bailey b.s.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 02:09 PM~8494110
> *circus music.....
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2007, 02:11 PM~8494127
> *lol
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 01:10 PM~8494124
> *true, trips me out how the radio went from Norteno music to a bunch of Barnum N Bailey b.s.
> *



i hear that shit comin out a fully customized 85 f150 with 18 wheeler side marker lights on the roof, tumbaburros on it, with the brahma bull on the door.....and i start lookin around for the elephants......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 01:12 PM~8493524
> *that band you had one year.  :dunno:
> *


HRNY BRN EYES lip syncing to 80's jams.. :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 7 2007, 12:56 PM~8493954
> *:biggrin: HEY NIX IS TODAY YOUR B-DAY? IF SO HHHHHAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYY B-DAY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8494267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK.....LOL!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8494267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are those the vatos that have gold teeth, earrings, duck tail hair cuts and wear kicker clothes?!? Usually messicans that stand about 5 feet tall. 


Hey big juan....you goin to this on Saturday!?!?











I saw her amiga at BOND last thursday....I think u KNOW who I am talmbout. :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 01:22 PM~8494267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Latin....
already put in shirt order..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:16 AM~8492286
> *hrny..u know what today is right?  you down or what?    i'll spend the rest of lone star's $..    fk em..
> *


2 fer tuesdays..... :biggrin: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2007, 01:30 PM~8494351
> *are those the vatos that have gold teeth, earrings, duck tail hair cuts and wear kicker clothes?!? Usually messicans that stand about 5 feet tall.
> Hey big juan....you goin to this on Saturday!?!?
> 
> ...


LOL! I dont think ill be there for that one....lol! unless i go with an Army


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 02:41 PM~8494456
> *2 fer tuesdays..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 12:53 PM~8493340
> *again?? shit...my lac was all candy blue and i changed it up....but at least i get my shit painted is my point.....you on the other hand, get tricked into thinkin it's a classic, throw some china's on it, and think you doin somethin big..... :uh:
> ***** please.....you already know i don't get my feelings hurt...that's for men in dresses..... :biggrin:
> *


wtf? LMFAO!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8494456
> *2 fer tuesdays..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh snap!! two for Tuesday and new DVD release day!!! Whos buying? I'll fly you buy!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 02:41 PM~8494456
> *2 fer tuesdays..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


immature.. 

and yeah.. two-for-tuesday!!  already got word least 6 people showing.. including hrny brn eyes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..that is funny though.. bitch


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 02:09 PM~8494718
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you know how we do it *****.... :biggrin: .....it would be boring without you talkin shit..... :biggrin: 

you cool danny....full of shit...but cool....hahahaha....


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2007, 10:30 PM~8489724
> *YEA AND NO AS ALWAYS YOU CAN ONLY DEPEND ON YOURSELF CUZ ONLY YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WANT YOUR CAR TO LOOK LIKE.....
> *


now thats not true


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 03:32 PM~8494933
> *now thats not true
> *


I would have to agree with Slim. Alot of people say that will come through to help you out on working on your ride but you only have a hand full that you know that will show up 4 sure.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 03:19 PM~8494803
> *you know how we do it *****.... :biggrin: .....it would be boring without you talkin shit..... :biggrin:
> 
> you cool danny....full of shit...but cool....hahahaha....
> *


 :no:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2007, 03:21 PM~8495461
> *I would have to agree with Slim. Alot of people say that will come through to help you out on working on your ride but you only have a hand full that you know that will show up 4 sure.
> *


that's when you know who's down to help and who isn't.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 10:11 AM~8493039
> *So who is going to show in Vegas?
> *


individuals will have another strong presence of clean street driven lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2007, 03:38 PM~8495605
> *individuals will have another strong presence of clean street driven lowriders  :biggrin:
> *


WHO?.....J/K


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 02:44 PM~8495657
> *WHO?.....J/K
> *


sell out :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2007, 04:01 PM~8495784
> *sell out  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 03:06 PM~8495824
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2007, 04:08 PM~8495839
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 04:30 PM~8495539
> *that's when you know who's down to help and who isn't.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 7 2007, 04:24 PM~8495482
> *:no:
> *


What's up homie?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 7 2007, 10:11 AM~8493039
> *So who is going to show in Vegas?
> *



skipping it this year and heading to cancun instead


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 10:51 AM~8493323
> *tejano?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 04:30 PM~8495539
> *that's when you know who's down to help and who isn't.......
> *


ITS NOT ALWAYS LIKE THAT


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

hello??is anybody home


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2007, 05:40 PM~8497290
> *ITS NOT ALWAYS LIKE THAT
> *


YEA WHEN PEOPLE STAY UP WIT U TILL 6 IN DA MORNING HELPING YOU GET UR RIDE READY TO LINE UP IN LIKE 2 HOURS AND U CANCEL LAST MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: (AND I AINT EVEN UR FRIEND) BUT PLEASE BELIEVE IM A PUT UR TALL ASS UNDER THIS RAGEDY WHITE LAC AND GET CHU SOME WORK ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YA DIGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2007, 03:21 PM~8495461
> *I would have to agree with Slim. Alot of people say that will come through to help you out on working on your ride but you only have a hand full that you know that will show up 4 sure.
> *


hmmmm maby that is most car clubs i guess mine is diffrent i have seen my whole come together and do some thing that most car clubs would not even try or maby its just that my car club just is not a car club its just a family and every one takes care of each other


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 02:01 PM~8494633
> *immature..
> 
> and yeah.. two-for-tuesday!!      already got word least 6 people showing..  including hrny brn eyes.
> *


:ugh:


----------



## THA CHRONIK (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2007, 05:40 PM~8497290
> *ITS NOT ALWAYS LIKE THAT
> *


4 real bioch when u gonna help me do sum???????? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 09:23 PM~8498218
> *hmmmm maby that is most car clubs i guess mine is diffrent i have seen my whole come together and do some thing that most car clubs would not even try or maby its just that my car club just is not a car club its just a family and every one takes care of each other
> *


U'r correct homie. There is a difference in car clubs. Some car club are just a club then on the other hand you have car club that are made up of friends and family. Which means they are there for each other instead of just to hang out and kick it and drink.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 7 2007, 09:02 PM~8498036
> *hello??is anybody home
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 09:30 PM~8498298
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2007, 01:23 PM~8494283
> *:biggrin:
> *


Happy bday nick! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 09:35 PM~8498339
> *Happy bday nick! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: ask that ***** about his bday brownie.. :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2007, 04:15 AM~8482145
> *everyone has there opinions.......
> *



WASNT TALKIN BOUT UR CAVI NEVER EVEN SEEN UR SET UP.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 08:35 PM~8498338
> *
> *


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 08:36 PM~8498349
> *:biggrin:        ask that ***** about his bday brownie..  :roflmao:
> *


I love brownies! Esp w ice cream! :cheesy: Anyways what happened?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 09:40 PM~8498382
> *Lol!
> *


ffk it.. im drunk :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 09:42 PM~8498403
> *I love brownies! Esp w ice cream! :cheesy: Anyways what happened?
> *


then he coulda shared with you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 08:46 PM~8498436
> *then he coulda shared with you
> *


 I didn't know it was his bday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 09:49 PM~8498462
> * I didn't know it was his bday.
> *


well, lets just say its good thing two-for-tuesday landing on his bday. 

them fools prolly still in wings-n-more parking lot.. telling them dudes with trucks and bikes that they aint shit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 08:50 PM~8498471
> *well, lets just say its good thing two-for-tuesday landing on his bday.
> 
> them fools prolly still in wings-n-more parking lot..  telling them dudes with trucks and bikes that they aint shit.
> *


Haha! Buncha trouble makers!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 09:54 PM~8498512
> *Haha! Buncha trouble makers!
> *


 :angel:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2007, 08:33 PM~8498322
> *U'r correct homie. There is a difference in car clubs. Some car club are just a club then on the other hand you have car club that are made up of friends and family. Which means they are there for each other instead of just to hang out and kick it and drink.
> *


yea i guess when you think about some clubs are just about plaques and teying to show big and others are just about the love for the sport or hobby and takin it to the next level


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

some clubs are all about the show.. and cars barely run.. and when someone in the club wants to keep their shit street, clean, and driveable.. they get no respect in their own club.. 


it happens.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 07:58 PM~8498536
> *yea i guess when you think about some clubs are just about plaques and teying to show big and others are just about the love for the sport or hobby and takin it to the next level
> *


lol "trying to show big"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 08:01 PM~8498577
> *some clubs are all about the show.. and cars barely run..    and when someone in the club wants to keep their shit street, clean, and driveable..    they get no respect in their own club..
> it happens.
> *


what up big pimp u drunk or what.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:01 PM~8498577
> *some clubs are all about the show.. and cars barely run..    and when someone in the club wants to keep their shit street, clean, and driveable..    they get no respect in their own club..
> it happens.
> *


true but when a clus sets a goal every one trys to make that goal happen but i cant speak for any club other then mine i kno our goal will be meet as a club and not every one by them selfes


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:47 AM~8493287
> *MECA? what happen to "the drinking room"?   said we aint welcome no more huh?  fkrs
> *


You don't dance anyway. I'm ready for MECA, but the drinking room was down the street from me


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2007, 09:04 PM~8498603
> *lol "trying to show big"
> *


lol yea one chapter one club and i been there 4 a while


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well shit good for you homie, keep doing what u do.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2007, 09:12 PM~8498663
> *well shit good for you homie, keep doing what u do.
> *


dont act like you didn't kno :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 08:09 PM~8498634
> *lol yea one chapter one club and i been there 4 a while
> *



what up john? heard one of you guys(LK) had an accident on sunday..Is eveyone ok?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 08:14 PM~8498673
> *dont act like you didn't kno  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea u know the saying, go hard or go home.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 09:14 PM~8498677
> *what up john? heard one of you guys(LK) had an accident on sunday..Is eveyone ok?
> *


yea every one is good we all waited till everyong got home i guess we will make the park next time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 7 2007, 10:05 PM~8498611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 1 chapter until someone shows up with a green regal then its 2. :0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2007, 09:15 PM~8498689
> *yea u know the saying, go hard or go home.
> *


not really cuz we are home


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:18 PM~8498717
> *not really cuz we are home
> *


pasadena home?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:16 PM~8498697
> *:biggrin:
> well, i can only speak of clubs i've been with..  and umm..    nuff said..
> drinking room was cool..    i guess..  not sure.. i was kinda drunk.. ask dani.
> ...


maby so but things change and times change if its not for you then go some where that it is 



and every one knows where the real car club is just cuz you have some plaques and banners dose not make you a club oops my bad that is the way some are ok ok 1.1 chapters :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:19 PM~8498730
> *pasadena home?
> *


can you read the shirt :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:23 PM~8498770
> *maby so but things change and times change if its not for you then go some where that it is
> and every one knows where the real car club is just cuz you have some plaques and banners dose not make you a club oops my bad that is the way some are ok ok 1.1 chapters  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


since we on the subject.. (not talkin shyt..but seriously).. how many of the LK pasadena chapter are even from or stay in ptown? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:25 PM~8498793
> *can you read the shirt  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


but does the shirt match the zip code? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 03:19 PM~8494803
> *you know how we do it *****.... :biggrin: .....it would be boring without you talkin shit..... :biggrin:
> 
> you cool danny....full of shit...but cool....hahahaha....
> *


mira guey

http://www.latinlingoclothing.com/ProductD...ode=m%2Dmyspace


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

umm.. lone star.. think the attempted burn out knocked over a pump.. left oil all in the trunk.. imma send u bill for reupolstory needed.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:26 PM~8498802
> *since we on the subject..  (not talkin shyt..but seriously).. how many of the LK pasadena chapter are even from or stay in ptown?    :uh:
> *


well out of 14 members 5 dont live in p town but it dont matter where you from as long as you represent


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MR.64wagon, rivistyle, latinkustoms4ever

where whirlwind? man gonna lay down some penalties for posting in here.. i think.. 

:0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:27 PM~8498812
> *but does the shirt match the zip code?  :0
> *


WHAT DA FUCK DOES IT MATTER YOU, NEED TO STOP RUNNING YOUR FUCKING MOUTH.I THOUGHT WE HAD DISCUSS THIS SHIT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:16 PM~8498695
> *yea every one is good we all waited till everyong got home i guess we will make the park next time
> *


old school looked good sunday  I'll take some tejano cds for you to the krazytoyz if you'll be out there.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:27 PM~8498812
> *but does the shirt match the zip code?  :0
> *


hmmmm lets see you were the same way but you could not cut it so whats your point 
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 08:33 PM~8498868
> *umm..  lone star.. think the attempted burn out knocked over a pump..  left oil all in the trunk.. imma send u bill for reupolstory needed.
> *


attempted shit that ragedy muffacka


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:34 PM~8498881
> *well out of 14 members 5 dont live in p town but it dont matter where you from as long as you represent
> *


14 include the members that only show up for LRM show then go into hiding after that?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 09:37 PM~8498917
> *old school looked good sunday    I'll take some tejano cds for you to the krazytoyz if you'll be out there.
> *


we will be there reppin other area codes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:37 PM~8498920
> *hmmmm  lets see you were the same way but you could not cut it so whats your point
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


couldnt cut it? meaning i refuse to make my car undriveable? if thats what u mean.. yup.. i couldnt cut it..


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 09:38 PM~8498938
> *we will be there reppin other area codes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


explain your self


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:38 PM~8498938
> *we will be there reppin other area codes  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit, i meant saturday when i saw you out there at fundraiser. see you out there homie.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:39 PM~8498961
> *couldnt cut it?  meaning i refuse to make my car undriveable? if thats what u mean.. yup.. i couldnt cut it..
> *


every car that shows is driveable but if some one wants to keep it clean enough to take home a cheak then why not


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Aug 7 2007, 10:36 PM~8498910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: dont hate.. matta a fact.. better not hate.. i'm puttin in good word.. namean.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:38 PM~8498936
> *14 include the members that only show up for LRM show then go into hiding after that?
> *


TO BAD YOUR PIECE OF SHIT 68 DIDNT CUT IT FOR LRM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:40 PM~8498976
> *explain your self
> *


i spent 3 years with pasadena on my t-shirt..and hated that fk'n town.. i even score my own "houston" latin kustoms plaque.. from former member, of the now defunk houston chapter of latin kustoms.. (ask my primo james, he made it happen).. and then when i chose to leave club... whirlwind act like he can take plaque from me.. told that man.. pay me what i paid to get it rechromed and its his.. 

matter of fact.. tell those 5 members. i have old skoo kustoms plaque for sale.. $100..  



> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:42 PM~8499003
> *every car that shows is driveable but if some one wants to keep it clean enough to take home a cheak then why not
> *


if they all driveable.. why they towed to local shows? do tell? love to hear it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Aug 7 2007, 10:43 PM~8499019
> *TO BAD YOUR PIECE OF SHIT 68 DIDNT CUT IT FOR LRM
> *


that why lil joe and mike both tried to get me back in kustoms? cause it dont cut it?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 7 2007, 10:50 PM~8499105
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 09:58 PM~8498536
> *yea i guess when you think about some clubs are just about plaques and teying to show big and others are just about the love for the sport or hobby and takin it to the next level
> *


Correct! Some or in it just for the comp of wanting to show they can do better then some else that they don't like.

Differences....... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ, 713diva, lone star, rivistyle, Coca Pearl, MR.64wagon, chevylo97, latinkustoms4ever

i drew a crowd..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

barry bonds just hit 756


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

A lot goin on tonight.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:42 PM~8499006
> *know what robert.. fk you..  aint like u gonna do shit.. you big o' cry baby.. crying cause ur own dad called u a pussy..  that was some funny shit..
> 
> and what? what u gonna do?    nothing..
> ...


DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR TALKING STORY TELLING MOTHER FUCKER.I KNOW SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF BIG ASS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

a little


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 09:52 PM~8499138
> *i just ate a gallon of rocky road by myself
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 10:53 PM~8499156
> *:0
> *


damn killer! 












hno:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:46 PM~8499061
> *i spent 3 years with pasadena on my t-shirt..and hated that fk'n town..  i even score my own "houston" latin kustoms plaque..  from former member, of the now defunk houston chapter of latin kustoms..  (ask my primo james, he made it happen)..  and then when i chose to leave club... whirlwind act like he can take plaque from me..  told that man.. pay me what i paid to get it rechromed and its his..
> 
> matter of fact.. tell those 5 members. i have old skoo kustoms plaque for sale.. $100..
> ...


ok y didnt you get in the houston chapter then and as for the plaque what do you want it for you cry for some money just cuz you had it rechromed when i was in the houston chapter i had mine gold plated i didnt cry to wicked 5 where is my money 

like i said takin home money maby you dont kno about that


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Aug 7 2007, 10:36 PM~8498910
> *WHAT DA FUCK DOES IT MATTER YOU, NEED TO STOP RUNNING YOUR FUCKING MOUTH.I THOUGHT WE HAD DISCUSS THIS SHIT
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 7 2007, 09:52 PM~8499150
> *a little
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. just to clear things up.. 

when i parted ways with kustoms.. i even said i wished kustoms the best.. 

and reason i left was that kustoms goals (of having pure show cars) didnt meet up with my idea of having cars that represented on the street.. i was never about shows, only went to so many because of club expectations.. more often you could find me in my monte on richmond (thats verified.. ask lone star and anyone from firme), hittin switches and bustin 3 wheels.. didnt see point of staying with a club who's goals weren't same as mine..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 08:53 PM~8499156
> *:0
> *



you mother fucker why editing my shit, get off my nuts


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 09:53 PM~8499156
> *:0
> *


Lol!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:47 PM~8499081
> *that why lil joe and mike both tried to get me back in kustoms?  cause it dont cut it?
> *


DONT NOBODY WONT FAT ASS IN DA CLUB ,FOR ONE CAR IS JUNK ,SECOND ANY BODY COULD BUY SIX THOUSAND CAR AND RIMS ON IT,BESIDES EVERY KNOWS YOUR FULL OF SHIT ABOUT BE A PIMPYAND A BALLER BUT NEAR 40 YEARS OLD AND LIVE GRANNYS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2007, 09:56 PM~8499196
> * :cheesy:
> *


i like that ---> "INDEPENDENT"


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 08:53 PM~8499156
> *:0
> *



it was blue bell homemade vanilla get it right roof pooper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 7 2007, 10:52 PM~8499138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because there was no houston chapter.. unless rene showed up at a show with his regal.. without anybody in pasadena chapter being away he coming.. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:52 PM~8499136
> *JUSTDEEZ, 713diva, lone star, rivistyle, Coca Pearl, MR.64wagon, chevylo97, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> i drew a crowd..
> *


 :nono:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 09:55 PM~8499180
> *damn killer!
> 
> 
> ...



 






> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 09:57 PM
> QUOTE(rivistyle @ Aug 7 2007, 08:53 PM)
> 
> 
> you mother fucker why editing my shit, get off my nuts *



don't get ur chones in a wad beeesh :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:52 PM~8499136
> *JUSTDEEZ, 713diva, lone star, rivistyle, Coca Pearl, MR.64wagon, chevylo97, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> i drew a crowd..
> *


aint nobody here to see you :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 09:59 PM~8499229
> *it was blue bell homemade vanilla get it right roof pooper
> *




wutchu talkin bout foo :angry:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:56 PM~8499198
> *aight.. just to clear things up..
> 
> when i parted ways with kustoms..  i even said i wished kustoms the best..
> ...


 ok so where you going to rep the streets at now 

that is why we have street hoppers and street rides and show cars got to say for 14 members no matter where they are from and 25 rides weather they be street or show we rep our selfs like no other


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 7 2007, 09:58 PM~8499214
> *i like that  ---> "INDEPENDENT"
> *


. Gotta get paid. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 09:02 PM~8499261
> *wutchu talkin bout foo :angry:
> *



or parking lot pooper :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 11:04 PM~8499288
> *or parking lot pooper :biggrin:
> *


don't tell me that fool laid a steamer on a parking lot :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Aug 7 2007, 10:57 PM~8499209
> *DONT NOBODY WONT FAT ASS IN DA CLUB ,FOR ONE CAR IS JUNK ,SECOND ANY BODY COULD BUY SIX THOUSAND CAR AND RIMS ON IT,BESIDES EVERY KNOWS YOUR FULL OF SHIT ABOUT BE A PIMPYAND A BALLER BUT NEAR 40 YEARS OLD AND LIVE GRANNYS
> *


lemme break down every part of your comment..

1st.. joe came to me at LRM at told me they were moving to only traditionals (except for john).. even saying "cars like yours".. joe always been about hinting.. cause ***** can never say whats on his mind.. thats why he hide on here as whirlwind and didnt say shit about who he was.. then mike tried to LURE me into a meeting.. and i sat on porch declining.. you even had someone else (aint saying name) sitting on porch with me..cause they didnt wanna go to meeting either... 

as for car being junk.. see above. 

and i'm 35 years old.. live at home taking care of sick grandma.. and give a fk what anybody thinks of it.. your the one that only moved next door to home and mom still does ur laundry..and posting ads in green sheet trying to find a job.. bitch!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 10:04 PM~8499288
> *or parking lot pooper :biggrin:
> *




faak u beeeeessshhhh :angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 09:04 PM~8499294
> *don't tell me that fool laid a steamer on a parking lot  :burn:
> *


 :yessad: and guess where?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 10:04 PM~8499294
> *don't tell me that fool laid a steamer on a parking lot  :burn:
> *




dont listen to that queer, he been drinkin alot and doin some kinda drugs lately


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 09:06 PM~8499320
> *faak u beeeeessshhhh :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...



keep typing beeessshhhh :biggrin: ooorrrlllyy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 11:03 PM~8499278
> *ok so where you going to rep the streets at now
> 
> that is why we have street hoppers and street rides and show cars got to say for 14 members no matter where they are from and 25 rides weather they be street or show we rep our selfs like no other
> *


i represent on any street i ride on.. even if its just harrisburg to get haircut.. or to liquor store on woodridge.. or even driving to way da fk out on 290 @ 2920 to peep a movie at the drive in.. thats where you'll find me representing.. like a real street low should.. 

if thats what your idea of reppin, congrats.. but it aint mine.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8499322
> *:yessad: and guess where?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 09:06 PM~8499320
> *faak u beeeeessshhhh :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...



u been eating corn?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

quit quoting that curly q :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 10:08 PM~8499353
> *keep typing beeessshhhh  :biggrin:  ooorrrlllyy
> *





:0 ooorrrrllllyyy dooot im outta hurr like biker boy 2 weeks ago :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:05 PM~8499299
> *lemme break down every part of your comment..
> 
> 1st..    joe came to me at LRM at told me they were moving to only traditionals (except for john)..  even saying "cars like yours"..    joe always been about hinting..  cause ***** can never say whats on his mind.. thats why he hide on here as whirlwind and didnt say shit about who he was..    then mike tried to LURE me into a meeting..  and i sat on porch declining..    you even had someone else (aint saying name)  sitting on porch with me..cause they didnt wanna go to meeting either...
> ...



so much asking for a membership application :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale: old skoo latin kustoms plaque (houston chapter).. chrome.. $10 OBO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 11:10 PM~8499380
> *:0  ooorrrrllllyyy dooot  im outta hurr like biker boy 2 weeks ago  :biggrin:
> *


how much for the boat tail? know someone looking for one.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 10:06 PM~8499320
> *faak u beeeeessshhhh :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...




bump 4 the dump


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 09:10 PM~8499380
> *:0  ooorrrrllllyyy dooot  im outta hurr like biker boy 2 weeks ago  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8499320
> *faak u beeeeessshhhh :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...


fk it, if you can't beat them, join them.... TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 10:12 PM~8499398
> *how much for the boat tail?  know someone looking for one.
> *




not for sale this time homeboy :biggrin: 

got stuff goin on wit it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 11:11 PM~8499392
> *so much asking for a membership application :angry:
> *


well, they gave john a pass..cause he was already in the club.. so might want to ask anyway.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8499320
> *faak u beeeeessshhhh :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...


GOODNIGHT. i'm going to bed.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speakin of john..

i just unleashed a fart.. 

and fixin to create another one.. 

 




if you dont get it.. you weren't there. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 11:15 PM~8499449
> *speakin of john..
> 
> i just unleashed a fart..
> ...


i feel for your toy dog :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 10:12 PM~8499412
> *fk it, if you can't beat them, join them.... TTT  :biggrin:
> *




its like naked guys in a YMCA shower....you dont wanna look but you gotta







right....? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 11:15 PM~8499461
> *its like naked guys in a YMCA shower....you dont wanna look but you gotta
> right....? :ugh:
> *


sorry man, never been to the ymca nor got intentions of looking at guys balls and digit. :nono: 

you are fked up in the head :ugh: 

i'm going mimis. later.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 10:17 PM~8499480
> *sorry man, never been to the ymca nor got intentions of looking at guys balls and digit.  :nono:
> 
> you are fked up in the head  :ugh:
> ...




sorry....here's a distraction from my previous post then


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone want to buy a chrome hydro motor? I did not end up using or needing it. paid $118.21 make offer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Members: rivistyle, lone star, juicedcaprice, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, 713diva, latinkustoms4ever, chevylo97


john.. wassup.. wheres robert? i send that ***** to bed man or wha? and yeah.. lil joe said u got a pass cause u were existing member.. if you didnt already know.. just FYI


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:08 PM~8499356
> *i represent on any street i ride on..    even if its just harrisburg to get haircut.. or to liquor store on woodridge..  or even driving to way da fk out on 290 @ 2920 to peep a movie at the drive in..    thats where you'll find me representing.. like a real street low should..
> 
> if thats what your idea of reppin, congrats..  but it aint mine.
> *


well you do your thing memer you asked me questions i answered so go do your thing and dont worry about us we are taking care of ours LATIN KUSTOMS REPPIN IN A AREA CODE NEAR YOU


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 10:19 PM~8499518
> *anyone want to buy a chrome hydro motor?  I did not end up using or needing it. paid $118.21 make offer
> 
> 
> ...



give it to me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Aug 7 2007, 11:15 PM~8499461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trippin.. thats more then price new.. give you $50.. and you deliver..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:19 PM~8499521
> *Members: rivistyle, lone star, juicedcaprice, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, 713diva, latinkustoms4ever, chevylo97
> *



what up frankie


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2007, 11:49 AM~8493878
> *now i can listen to some rage against the machine, but the fkn transmissions is a little too weird for me.
> *



x2 not my thing


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 09:15 PM~8499461
> *its like naked guys in a YMCA shower....you dont wanna look but you gotta
> right....? :ugh:
> *



pat was doing some duct work in the men's shower house and peeping the men shower :scrutinize:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:19 PM~8499521
> *Members: rivistyle, lone star, juicedcaprice, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, 713diva, latinkustoms4ever, chevylo97
> john.. wassup.. wheres robert? i send that ***** to bed man or wha?  and yeah..  lil joe said u got a pass cause u were existing member..    if you didnt already know..    just FYI
> *


y im not talking shit i had a comment you had a comment and questions so what


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 10:23 PM~8499574
> *pat was doing some duct work in the men shower house and peeping the men shower :scrutinize:
> *



***** dont act like you dont know about that shit


comes with the job :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:21 PM~8499547
> *:uh:    dunno why u in YMCA showers ...but  all i gotta say is QUEER!!!
> trippin..  thats more then price new.. give you $50.. and you deliver..
> *



it is new....when you get lifted then i will take your opinion into consideration :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever+Aug 7 2007, 11:20 PM~8499535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well,im just saying..man basicly said u got a pass..otherwise blazer wouldn't have made the cut.. but what do i know.. 


and yeah.. IM TALKIN SHIT.. AND WHAT.. WHO GONNA DO SHIT? ROBERT? THAT BITCH ONLY GONNA CRY AFTER HE ASKS HIS MOM IF HIS LAUNDRY DONE?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 09:24 PM~8499584
> ****** dont act like you dont know about that shit
> comes with the job  :roflmao:
> *



u were looking for duct sausage....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Members: chevylo97, latinkustoms4ever, *713ridaz*, 71383cut, *mac2la*c

what up mike and juan?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 11:27 PM~8499611
> *it is new....when you get lifted then i will take your opinion into consideration :biggrin:
> *


good point. i'll get back to you then. but when i'm lifted, only going to bringh some jealously.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:28 PM~8499625
> *area code near ptown?
> well,im just saying..man basicly said u got a pass..otherwise blazer woiudlnt have made the cut..    but what do know..
> and yeah..  IM TALKIN SHIT.. AND WHAT..  WHO GONNA DO SHIT?  ROBERT?  THAT BITCH ONLY GONNA CRY AFTER HE ASKS HIS MOM IF HIS LAUNDRY DONE?
> *


didnt kno las vegas and odessa were near p town i guess ill see you there reppin the streets :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


i got a pass des nuts to you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:32 PM~8499671
> *good point. i'll get back to you then.  but when i'm lifted, only going to bringh some jealously.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 11:34 PM~8499699
> *didnt kno las vegas and odessa were near p town i guess ill see you there reppin the streets  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i got a pass des nuts to you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


didnt know vegas and odessa near ptown.. guess i didnt pay attention in skoo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 11:34 PM~8499699
> *didnt kno las vegas and odessa were near p town i guess ill see you there reppin the streets  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i got a pass des nuts to you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so.. how's unleashed creations doing?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 09:37 PM~8499735
> *so.. how's unleashed creations doing?
> *


i member that


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:37 PM~8499735
> *so.. how's unleashed creations doing?
> *


 dont kno ask fern or rob
when i was there i was all over texas where were you


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 09:31 PM~8499661
> *Members: chevylo97, latinkustoms4ever, 713ridaz, 71383cut, mac2lac
> 
> what up mike and juan?
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 7 2007, 10:11 PM~8499392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that time ya'll came down here to the park....man i had a good time clownin that day......i called out everyone in that club(unleashed) and noone wanted none....we all came back to chill with ya'll but everyone was gone...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i remember big john puttin it down for us in h-town back in the day.....clownin the lac on richmond....back when marcus had royal hydraulics and the white elco....then you fkers came to my lil ol raggedy dope house and broke my porch.... :angry: ....fkers..... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 09:50 PM~8499886
> *what's up homie...just trippin on big pimp's comments....he's actin a damn fool....haha.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 10:53 PM~8499920
> *i remember big john puttin it down for us in h-town back in the day.....clownin the lac on richmond....back when marcus had royal hydraulics and the white elco....then you fkers came to my lil ol raggedy dope house and broke my porch.... :angry: ....fkers..... :biggrin:
> *


yea i memer the good old days every where i was i repped no matter what plaque i had :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 10:05 PM~8499299
> *lemme break down every part of your comment..
> 
> 1st..    joe came to me at LRM at told me they were moving to only traditionals (except for john)..  even saying "cars like yours"..    joe always been about hinting..  cause ***** can never say whats on his mind.. thats why he hide on here as whirlwind and didnt say shit about who he was..    then mike tried to LURE me into a meeting..  and i sat on porch declining..    you even had someone else (aint saying name)  sitting on porch with me..cause they didnt wanna go to meeting either...
> ...


GET YOUR FACTS RIGHT BITCH I OWN MY HOUSE AND SECOND OF ALL I HAVE MY OWN COMPANY YOU FAT BITCH I DONT ANSWER TO ANY ONE LIKE YOUR FATS DOES


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 10:57 PM~8499963
> *yea i memer the good old days every where i was i repped no matter what plaque i had  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



even had the brown lac representin royal touch in the spm video.....***** thought he was a movie star....remember puto....hahahaha.....i thought you fools were gonna move to bryan as much as ya'll came down...but it was all good....we used to have some fun.....big pimpin at the anniversary dance....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 7 2007, 09:06 PM~8499320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nicee shit talkin we got in here tonight..
i guess ill add to it..


dont make my post mines


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 11:00 PM~8500006
> *even had the brown lac representin royal touch in the spm video.....***** thought he was a movie star....remember puto....hahahaha.....i thought you fools were gonna move to bryan as much as ya'll came down...but it was all good....we used to have some fun.....big pimpin at the anniversary dance....
> *


lol i still have pics from the dance


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8500028
> *lol i still have pics from the dance
> *


hahaha...no shit man...hell if you get a chance, email em to me.....man that seems like just yesterday.....that next day LOWTIMES did an article on the blue 65 that was in our club....good to see you still holdin it down man....club looked good at LRM.....nice lineup....had some cars redone huh......

what ever happened to marcus and that other fool paul i think that's what his name was, with the white blazer.....always braggin bout his factory pinstripes and shit....***** always said......I GOT 9 COLORS ON MY RIDE.......hahahaha


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 11:17 PM~8500115
> *hahaha...no shit man...hell if you get a chance, email em to me.....man that seems like just yesterday.....that next day LOWTIMES did an article on the blue 65 that was in our club....good to see you still holdin it down man....club looked good at LRM.....nice lineup....had some cars redone huh......
> 
> what ever happened to marcus and that other fool paul i think that's what his name was, with the white blazer.....always braggin bout his factory pinstripes and shit....***** always said......I GOT 9 COLORS ON MY RIDE.......hahahaha
> *


marcus is doing the rap thing he good to on his cd he has a shout out to latin kustoms and royal touch as 4 every one else they went there own ways


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 7 2007, 11:22 PM~8500160
> *marcus is doing the rap thing he good to on his cd he has a shout out to latin kustoms and royal touch as 4 every one else they went there own ways
> *



no shit...i'd like to hear that man....you gonna have to hook me up with a cd or his number so i can get one....  .....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 10:24 PM~8500183
> *no shit...i'd like to hear that man....you gonna have to hook me up with a cd or his number so i can get one....  .....
> *


fkin groupie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 11:32 PM~8500252
> *fkin groupie
> *



you need to fix my fake ass gold leafing....shit looks like it's shrinking....all with finger prints in it and shit.... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 10:35 PM~8500283
> *you need to fix my fake ass gold leafing....shit looks like it's shrinking....all with finger prints in it and shit.... :angry:
> *


well quit fuckin touching it..
well re do it with 23 k leaf next time, but ill have to charge double..
:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 11:57 PM~8500449
> *well quit fuckin touching it..
> well re do it with 23 k leaf next time, but ill have to charge double..
> :biggrin:
> *


bitch...shit didn't work right the first or second time you did it...... :angry: ...so you owe me fker...hahaha... :biggrin: ....it's all good homie...i know you'll fix it....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 7 2007, 10:59 PM~8500461
> *bitch...shit didn't work right the first or second time you did it...... :angry: ...so you owe me fker...hahaha... :biggrin: ....it's all good homie...i know you'll fix it....
> *


well shit.. look where the fk we did..
outside in a mother fuckin park..

that fake shit sucks.. thats why i dont use it anymore.
real deal baby...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2007, 09:22 PM~8499548
> *what up frankie
> *




DROPPIN BY ,U?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got damn..
i feel sorry for homeboy


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

updates.....hopefully there arent many more updates to the flyer...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That's alot of update.......... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2007, 11:17 PM~8500597
> *got damn..
> i feel sorry for homeboy
> *


man that fool just blind sided him. anyone will get knocked out like that...cheap shot. :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2007, 11:42 PM~8500821
> *man that fool just blind sided him. anyone will get knocked out like that...cheap shot.  :uh:
> *




TALK SHIT, GET HIT.....................................


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2007, 12:26 AM~8500673
> *updates.....hopefully there arent many more updates to the flyer...
> 
> 
> ...



NOPE...I THINK YOU GOT IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 02:17 AM~8501199
> *NOPE...I THINK YOU GOT IT..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Cools...check your email for the black and white screen image for the shirts to be printed with all the logos.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever+Aug 7 2007, 11:41 PM~8499783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no he wont..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 01:17 AM~8501199
> *NOPE...I THINK YOU GOT IT..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star: "man imma start coming here every tuesday" 

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 8 2007, 01:07 AM~8500521
> *
> *


bwaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 07:46 AM~8501523
> *bwaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 05:58 AM~8501423
> *lone star: "man imma start coming here every tuesday"
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :ugh: 

he musta fell in love.... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 08:27 AM~8501650
> *:ugh:
> 
> he musta fell in love.... :roflmao:
> *


told NIX he lucky we weren't at chuck-e-cheese.. woulda made em dance wif the rat. 

and its the spot on tuesday nights.. all the parking lot pimpin going on. you'd swear you just left a club. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 8 2007, 02:27 AM~8501220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you all gonna make it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 07:50 AM~8501761
> *told NIX he lucky we weren't at chuck-e-cheese.. woulda made em dance wif the rat.
> 
> and its the spot on tuesday nights..    all the parking lot pimpin going on. you'd swear you just left a club.  :biggrin:
> *


  

its gets the same way at the one over here. but i usually hit it up on thurs w a co worker and/or meet friends there. its too tempting to not stop in at drink though.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 08:53 AM~8501782
> *
> 
> its gets the same way at the one over here. but i usually hit it up on thurs w a co worker and/or meet friends there. its too tempting to not stop in at drink though.
> *


ole drunk ass :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 08:53 AM~8501782
> *
> 
> its gets the same way at the one over here. but i usually hit it up on thurs w a co worker and/or meet friends there. its too tempting to not stop in at drink though.
> *


i didn't drink at all.. alcohol clouds you judgement. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup yall work sux and im sleepy as hell :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 08:22 AM~8501956
> *ole drunk ass  :cheesy:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 09:41 AM~8502067
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 08:25 AM~8501971
> *i didn't drink at all..    alcohol clouds you judgement.  :biggrin:
> *


i know what you mean. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 8 2007, 08:35 AM~8502044
> *sup yall work sux and im sleepy as hell :angry:
> *


x2

im in desperate need of a back massage.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 06:52 AM~8501772
> *i appreciate it hex....thanks for all your help man!!!!
> 
> you all gonna make it?
> *


if my trailer is ready..plus im shopping for a new truck this weekend....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 8 2007, 09:52 AM~8502138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIERRA 2500? BAWLIN!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 08:20 AM~8502368
> *
> SIERRA 2500?  BAWLIN!!!!
> *


sorry....im lookin at the sierra 1500..crew cab


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 09:20 AM~8502368
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2007, 10:24 AM~8502391
> *sorry....im lookin at the sierra 1500..crew cab
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:28 AM~8502423
> *
> *


cum ova 2nite.. grandma gonna make spaghetti..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 12:00 AM~8500006
> *even had the brown lac representin royal touch in the spm video.....***** thought he was a movie star....remember puto....hahahaha.....i thought you fools were gonna move to bryan as much as ya'll came down...but it was all good....we used to have some fun.....big pimpin at the anniversary dance....
> *


Blue lac reppin Aztec Image :biggrin:  
vid


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 09:31 AM~8502443
> *cum ova 2nite..  grandma gonna make spaghetti..
> *


:roflmao:

i got plans already. sorry.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 09:56 AM~8502169
> *x2
> 
> im in desperate need of a back massage.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 10:31 AM~8502443
> *cum ova 2nite..  grandma gonna make spaghetti..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 09:36 AM~8502480
> *
> *


:ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 8 2007, 08:25 AM~8501971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that.....gangsta!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:47 AM~8502559
> *:ugh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 09:48 AM~8502572
> *hahaha....man you were on a roll last night *****.....drunk+ layitlow=crazy shit.......
> *


:roflmao:

had me laughing my ass off last night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:52 AM~8502623
> *:roflmao:
> 
> had me laughing my ass off last night.
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 10:48 AM~8502572
> *i remember that.....gangsta!!! :biggrin:
> *


I miss that car


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:47 AM~8502559
> *:ugh:
> *


x2 :ugh: :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 7 2007, 10:42 PM~8499006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*These two quotes had me laughing soo hard last night that my chick slammed the door shut to the bedroom since i woke her up.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 7 2007, 11:15 PM~8499449
> *speakin of john..
> 
> i just unleashed a fart..
> ...


can't forget this one. bad visual :burn:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:34 AM~8502466
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i got plans already. sorry.
> *


yep beacha to it suckaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 09:57 AM~8502667
> *x2 :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :ugh:
> *


you have unusual and strange friends. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 8 2007, 10:00 AM~8502705
> *yep beacha to it suckaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:07 AM~8502772
> *you have unusual and strange friends. :ugh:
> *


heard about them. LOL

Is that why you had to move? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:07 AM~8502772
> *you have unusual and strange friends. :ugh:
> *


all of them or just the one???


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:07 AM~8502772
> *you have unusual and strange friends. :ugh:
> *


 :angry: I resent that!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 8 2007, 10:34 AM~8502466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he lucky to have any.. 


last nite.. this brawd was like "danny.. i aint even know u had friends" :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 11:10 AM~8502798
> *all of them or just the one???
> *


we all crazy! you know that bish! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 11:10 AM~8502798
> *all of them or just the one???
> *


all of them = the one


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 11:11 AM~8502811
> *aight i'll save u a plate..but stay away from my dog b1tch.. or there gonna be trouble  :guns:
> last nite..  this brawd was like "danny.. i aint even know u had friends"  :angry:
> *


  

and you my friend danny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 11:13 AM~8502832
> *
> 
> and you my friend danny
> *


thanks man. :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 10:10 AM~8502792
> *heard about them.  LOL
> 
> Is that why you had to move?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

no cabron! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 11:13 AM~8502836
> *thanks man.  :tears:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 10:10 AM~8502798
> *all of them or just the one???
> *


i can only speak on the two that i know.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 10:11 AM~8502807
> *:angry:  I resent that!
> *


you really shouldnt.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 11:10 AM~8502792
> *heard about them.  LOL
> 
> Is that why you had to move?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah :angry: I was outside her apt screamin "MONICA, MONICA"!!! (like in that play "street car named desire".


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:14 AM~8502845
> *i can only speak on the two that i know.
> *


I can see the one but the other not so much.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you mean liv4lacs has more then 1 friend? pics or it aint true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 8 2007, 10:11 AM~8502811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 8 2007, 11:14 AM~8502845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I think I should.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 10:15 AM~8502850
> *yeah  :angry:  I was outside her apt screamin "MONICA, MONICA"!!! (like in that play "street car named desire".
> *


fkin pshyco ass chino!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 11:15 AM~8502850
> *yeah  :angry:  I was outside her apt screamin "MONICA, MONICA"!!! (like in that play "street car named desire".
> *


 :uh: you o' thesbian azz.. u act like we gonna know about some fk'n play..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 11:16 AM~8502852
> *I can see the one but the other not so much.......
> *


I am that other right?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 11:16 AM~8502853
> *you mean liv4lacs has more then 1 friend?  pics or it aint true
> *


my only true friend is money


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 11:17 AM~8502871
> *:uh:  you o' thesbian azz..  u act like we gonna know about some fk'n play..
> *


A young Marlon Brando played in the first movie rendition. Hey, what can I say, Im cultured.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 10:16 AM~8502852
> *I can see the one but the other not so much.......
> *


well you know them both better than i do.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 11:19 AM~8502885
> *my only true friend is money
> *


 aint that the truth!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:19 AM~8502890
> *well you know them both better than i do.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Aug 8 2007, 10:17 AM~8502862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you shouldnt think. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:21 AM~8502907
> *dont you got tats too now? :uh:
> you shouldnt think. :uh:
> *


nope :no:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 11:20 AM~8502900
> *aint that the truth!
> *


so pay up sucka!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl, you capitani you!



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 11:20 AM~8502901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 11:22 AM~8502913
> *so pay up sucka!!
> *


buh, wht the hell are you talkin about?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 8 2007, 11:19 AM~8502885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like cheese?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 11:23 AM~8502918
> *heard.
> like cheese?
> *


sure why not. fuker


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 11:22 AM~8502914
> *Coca Pearl, you capitani you!
> *


 :0 and she is hot. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 11:22 AM~8502914
> *Coca Pearl, you capitani you!
> *












haaaaaaaaaa.. he gonna protect her from mean people like me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 11:23 AM~8502918
> *like cheese?
> *


limburger :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 10:22 AM~8502914
> *Coca Pearl, you capitani you!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that ***** said "you're a cutie :biggrin: " 

that sweet talkin azz.. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 11:29 AM~8502995
> *that ***** said "you're a cutie  :biggrin:  "
> 
> that sweet talkin azz..  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe i should take notes.. 

cause all i woulda said is.. "you got some nice dsl's.. do you like hot wings?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 10:29 AM~8502995
> *that ***** said "you're a cutie  :biggrin:  "
> 
> that sweet talkin azz..  :roflmao:
> *


LOL thats shit a girl says.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 09:57 AM~8502677
> *These two quotes had me laughing soo hard last night that my chick slammed the door shut to the bedroom since i woke her up.
> *


hahahahaha.....me too....cathy yelled for me to shut up....hahahahaha.....

hey but big john held his composure and didn't let it get to him.....but it was funny as hell!!!! :biggrin: 

danny was just goin off.....hahaha


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 11:29 AM~8502999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Latin always up in tha koolaid! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:31 AM~8503021
> *LOL thats shit a girl says.
> *


OWNED!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 10:31 AM~8503020
> *maybe i should take notes..
> 
> cause all i woulda said is.. "you got some nice dsl's..  do you like hot wings?"
> *


real smooth. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 8 2007, 11:31 AM~8503021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell her i said hi. 

and yeah.. big john aint trippin.. robert on other hand takes shyt to heart and gets all butt hurt..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 10:32 AM~8503031
> *OWNED!
> *


LOL im just saying....cause i say that... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:34 AM~8503056
> *LOL im just saying....cause i say that... :cheesy:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8502603


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:33 AM~8503042
> *real smooth. :uh:
> *


never said it to me? 

oh wait.. imma ugly mother fkr.. nevermind


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 11:34 AM~8503064
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8502603
> *


Now that is some funny shyt!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

"oh your a guy i wasn't sure...your black in into lowriders"


takes me back to......"ARE YOU HOT?"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 11:54 AM~8503240
> *"oh your a guy i wasn't sure...your black in into lowriders"
> takes me back to......"ARE YOU HOT?"
> 
> ...


 :uh: keep me out of this.. i knew msnewbooty was fake.. i called it from da get-go


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 10:39 AM~8503099
> *Now that is some funny shyt!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 10:55 AM~8503247
> *:uh:      keep me out of this..    i knew msnewbooty was fake..  i called it from da get-go
> *


you think all the females are fake now! LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 10:31 AM~8503020
> *maybe i should take notes..
> 
> cause all i woulda said is.. "you got some nice dsl's..  do you like hot wings?"
> ...



take notes?? no que you were mr. big pimp??










:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:57 AM~8503260
> *you think all the females are fake now! LOL
> *


i still wonder about you. :scrutinize:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 09:58 AM~8503271
> *take notes?? no que you were mr. big pimp??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 10:55 AM~8503247
> *:uh:      keep me out of this..    i knew msnewbooty was fake..  i called it from da get-go
> *



nah *****....you just didn't want to be made look like a fool by latin again...hahahaha....admit it...... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 11:58 AM~8503271
> *take notes?? no que you were mr. big pimp??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 10:58 AM~8503271
> *take notes?? no que you were mr. big pimp??
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHA!!

oh and im real danny....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 11:59 AM~8503294
> *nah *****....you just didn't want to be made look like a fool by latin again...hahahaha....admit it...... :biggrin:
> *


same thing :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 12:01 PM~8503309
> *BAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> oh and im real danny....
> *


:uh: believe it when i see it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i need some just for men , for my goatee. a ***** looking old. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 12:01 PM~8503309
> *
> 
> oh and im real danny....
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 09:58 AM~8503271
> *take notes?? no que you were mr. big pimp??
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 12:05 PM~8503355
> *i need some just for men , for my goatee.  a ***** looking old.  :angry:
> *


MAN you have been taken off probation for the "are you hott" comment. coca pearl has been put into prison for:

Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

WHATS UP GOOFY? :wave:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 10:10 AM~8503394
> *MAN you have been taken off probation for the "are you hott" comment.  coca pearl has been put into prison for:
> 
> Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious.
> ...


post them up.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 09:58 AM~8503271
> *take notes?? no que you were mr. big pimp??
> 
> 
> ...


lol..danny lookin like a beaver!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 11:02 AM~8503322
> *:uh:  believe it when i see it
> *


:uh: uh no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 8 2007, 12:13 PM~8503423
> *post them up.
> *


not right now fool. it's lunchtime


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 11:10 AM~8503394
> *MAN you have been taken off probation for the "are you hott" comment.  coca pearl has been put into prison for:
> 
> Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 12:21 PM~8503485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you think that's bad, the one guy that goes by Peoples' Choice offered her a job . LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 11:08 AM~8503381
> *
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 12:10 PM~8503394
> *MAN you have been taken off probation for the "are you hott" comment.  coca pearl has been put into prison for:
> 
> Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious.
> ...


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 12:16 PM~8503449
> *:uh:  uh no
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

peep da addition to my signature


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:31 AM~8503021
> *LOL thats shit a girl says.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:34 AM~8503056
> *LOL im just saying....cause i say that... :cheesy:
> *


you never told me that! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 12:41 PM~8503637
> *peep da addition to my signature
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 12:49 PM~8503685
> *you never told me that!  :angry:
> *


speek for your self :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 11:58 AM~8503271
> *take notes?? no que you were mr. big pimp??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 12:41 PM~8503637
> *peep da addition to my signature
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 10:21 AM~8503480
> *not right now fool.  it's lunchtime
> *


  
as much as you're on LIL it's always lunch time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8503768


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 11:49 AM~8503685
> *you never told me that!  :angry:
> *


:ugh: ok.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 11:51 AM~8503705
> *speek for your self :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

bossman called me into his office. everytime i go in there i get skurred! i always think hes gonna tell me bout being online all day. hno: LOL he told me hes bumping my pay and increasing my bonus. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 11:52 AM~8504212
> *bossman called me into his office. everytime i go in there i get skurred! i always think hes gonna tell me bout being online all day. hno: LOL he told me hes bumping my pay and increasing my bonus. :cheesy:
> *


and then ya put ya cloths back on right..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 10:22 AM~8502914
> *Coca Pearl, you capitani you!
> *


DAYUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 01:02 PM~8504329
> *and then ya put ya cloths back on right..
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

whats up crazy ass? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 01:52 PM~8504212
> *bossman called me into his office. everytime i go in there i get skurred! i always think hes gonna tell me bout being online all day. hno: LOL he told me hes bumping my pay and increasing my bonus. :cheesy:
> *


my boss never says that :angry: ole lucky ass :cheesy: congrats


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 01:13 PM~8504425
> *my boss never says that  :angry:  ole lucky ass  :cheesy:  congrats
> *


thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

young...ppl like talkin bout you. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 02:19 PM~8504475
> *young...ppl like talkin bout you. :ugh:
> *


wow, only difference is, I say the shit I say in their faces. skurred mutha fukas :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 02:14 PM~8504428
> *thanks! :cheesy:
> *


lets celebrate! beers on you!!!! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 01:22 PM~8504496
> *wow, only difference is, I say the shit I say in their faces. skurred mutha fukas  :yes:
> *


LOL i think alot of ppl just dont like you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 8 2007, 01:52 PM~8504212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and they stupid.. $1500 don't come close to matching what my raise is when i move over to new office. foolish


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 01:29 PM~8504566
> *X2
> *


LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 01:46 PM~8504171
> *:cheesy:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man I went thru drive thru at jack in da crack n was ordering n bitch couldn't hear me cuz of there ragedy speakers n shit then I drove up n she like ***** is u high o somethin?????? I'm like BITCH ITS YO RAGEDY ASS SHIT DAT DON'T FUCKN WORK, IS U HIGH????????????? Then drove off I aint want them hoes to spit in my food n shit !!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 8 2007, 02:53 PM~8504832
> *Man I went thru drive thru at jack in da crack n was ordering n bitch couldn't hear me cuz of there ragedy speakers n shit then I drove up n she like ***** is u high o somethin?????? I'm like BITCH ITS YO RAGEDY ASS SHIT DAT DON'T FUCKN WORK, IS U HIGH????????????? Then drove off I aint want them hoes to spit in my food n shit !!!!
> *


Man I got on layitlow and was trying to read this post, but it is full of mispelling. I'm like "HOMIE BUY A DICTIONARY!!!" Then went off and read the next post. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 12:10 PM~8504390
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> whats up crazy ass? :biggrin:
> *


shit.. nuttin.. working on some idiots batteries...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 12:55 PM~8504851
> *Man I got on layitlow and was trying to read this post, but it is full of mispelling.  I'm like "HOMIE BUY A DICTIONARY!!!" Then went off and read the next post.  :biggrin:
> *


*WORD NERD!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> Man I got on layitlow and was trying to read this post, but it is full of mispelling. I'm like "HOMIE BUY A DICTIONARY!!!" Then went off and read the next post. :biggrin:
> [/quote :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2007, 03:01 PM~8504915
> *WORD NERD!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 02:01 PM~8504910
> *shit.. nuttin.. working on some idiots batteries...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 01:05 PM~8504965
> *
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 02:02 PM~8504934
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



Dammit!! :angry: I wish I could see the last 3 pages!!! I wont be able to til I get home.

Latin, you get my text?! Yeah its already cramped in there....maybe the following week.  Not trying to swim with a shark... hahaha :0 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 02:41 PM~8505276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2007, 03:42 PM~8505288
> *Dammit!! :angry:  I wish I could see the last 3 pages!!! I wont be able to til I get home.
> 
> Latin, you get my text?!  Yeah its already cramped in there....maybe the following week.   Not trying to swim with a shark... hahaha :0  :biggrin:
> *


No problem.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

quote=showpop,Aug 6 2007, 07:40 PM~8487530]








[/quote]


Look at these gay ass fool's 

But im going to let the truth be tooled...

This fool took the pic's ! *3-some*

thats why they call him goodtimer !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2007, 03:46 PM~8505342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did you find this picture at? tiger shark!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2007, 02:46 PM~8505342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup sharks....always takin a bite outta something :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 01:51 PM~8505360
> *:twak:
> *


:dickslap:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 02:54 PM~8505378
> *where did you find this picture at?  tiger shark!!!
> *


google


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2007, 04:08 PM~8505458
> *google
> *


Just make sure to wear a new polo and not your Sunday holey ones. :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 03:09 PM~8505469
> *Just make sure to wear a new polo and not your Sunday holey ones.  :twak:
> *


firme club shirt

Thanks for the invite.........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 03:09 PM~8505469
> *Just make sure to wear a new polo and not your Sunday holey ones.  :twak:
> *


 :0 


put him to work too!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2007, 04:10 PM~8505475
> *firme club shirt
> 
> Thanks for the invite.........
> *


:biggrin: just talked to mystery. he has someone lined up already dot com  another time loco.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 02:26 PM~8504529
> *LOL i think alot of ppl just dont like you.
> *


im seriously crying a river. :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2007, 03:10 PM~8505480
> *:0
> put him to work too!!  :biggrin:
> *


puttin in work last night....you must be a night owl for real!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 02:29 PM~8504566
> *X2
> *


:angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2007, 02:10 PM~8505475
> *firme club shirt
> Thanks for the invite.........
> *


the one that is grey now but it was once black..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 03:19 PM~8505535
> *im seriously crying a river.  :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 04:03 PM~8505434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 03:20 PM~8505544
> *puttin in work last night....you must be a night owl for real!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



YEah the original Nite Owl :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 04:21 PM~8505560
> *:uh:
> *


what can I say. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2007, 04:21 PM~8505559
> *the one that is grey now but it was once black..... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2007, 03:21 PM~8505559
> *the one that is grey now but it was once black..... :biggrin:
> *


lol! naw we got new ones...lol!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 02:03 PM~8505434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that would be a cool on a black shirt .........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2007, 04:24 PM~8505593
> *lol! naw we got new ones...lol!
> *


I'll let you know what's up later nikkuh. He has a guest lined up for Saturday's mixshow. 

fyi: never wash your t-shirts in warm/hot water. it will fade them quick. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2007, 03:24 PM~8505593
> *lol! naw we got new ones...lol!
> *


yeah frank was sporting a red/burgundy one at MacGregor. Thats them?!?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2007, 02:24 PM~8505593
> *lol! naw we got new ones...lol!
> *


:biggrin: ..yea i seen frank sportin it at the park....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 8 2007, 03:19 PM~8505534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 04:27 PM~8505616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the visual mac. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 04:28 PM~8505623
> *thanks for the visual mac. LOL
> *


got rice?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2007, 03:26 PM~8505612
> *:biggrin: ..yea i seen frank sportin it at the park....
> *


yeah with the old school logo on the back


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 04:28 PM~8505627
> *got rice?
> *


all day everyday homie! :biggrin: you doing better? (from the whole stone episode?)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2007, 04:29 PM~8505635
> *all day everyday homie!  :biggrin:
> *


 

do asain people eat rice everyday like mexican people eat beans?


stone episode = in my past now, pissing rivers and not water faucet leaks anymore.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 8 2007, 02:28 PM~8505632
> *yeah with the old school logo on the back
> *


si.com so is it dress to impress...casual.??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 04:29 PM~8505640
> *
> 
> do asain people eat rice everyday like mexican people eat beans?
> *


yesssssss sir, cause it is our "bread" to your sandmich.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2007, 03:30 PM~8505646
> *si.com so is it dress to impress...casual.??
> *


dress to impress casual


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 04:29 PM~8505640
> *
> 
> do asain people eat rice everyday like mexican people eat beans?
> ...


that great, I guess LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 8 2007, 03:23 PM~8505571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i figured the crying would benefit the rice fields... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 04:33 PM~8505673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


adds too much salt to the rice.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 09:22 AM~8502914
> *Coca Pearl, you capitani you!
> *


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=3959303

check it, i knew ive seen her before.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 04:43 PM~8505740
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=3959303
> 
> check it, i knew ive seen her before.....
> *


That's the one he used for the pics? It's private right now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 03:50 PM~8505786
> *That's the one he used for the pics?  It's private right now.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its boring here when i aint posting anything..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 03:13 PM~8505944
> *its boring here when i aint posting anything..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 05:13 PM~8505944
> *its boring here when i aint posting anything..
> *


You need to get drunk again at night. That was entertainment


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 8 2007, 07:57 AM~8501547
> *
> *


where you at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 06:27 AM~8501650
> *:ugh:
> 
> he musta fell in love.... :roflmao:
> *


whats it to you :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 03:29 PM~8505640
> *
> 
> do asain people eat rice everyday like mexican people eat beans?
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 8 2007, 05:22 PM~8506004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 02:50 PM~8505786
> *That's the one he used for the pics?  It's private right now.
> *


yea it was private when i found it.. 
my homeboy reconozed that chick..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2007, 04:25 PM~8506024
> *whats it to you  :uh:
> *


Ha!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 04:32 PM~8506393
> *Ha!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 8 2007, 07:40 PM~8507868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 7 2007, 11:03 PM~8500485
> *DROPPIN BY ,U?
> *



just enjoying the shit talkin :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 08:32 AM~8502448
> *Blue lac reppin Aztec Image :biggrin:
> vid
> *



hahaha the good ole days. le cab can rep AI got an xtra plaque


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

What's up John. Man, can you believe all this mess up in here. I just caught up with last nights conversation. This shit could really piss a person off ya know! I happen to love my trailer queen she thinks she in parade when she goes to car shows.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Aug 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8508237
> *What's up John.  Man, can you believe all this mess up in here. I just caught up with last nights conversation.  This shit could really piss a person off ya know!  I happen to love my trailer queen she thinks she in parade when she goes to car shows.
> *


yea i kno 2 each his own but we all kno whos runnin shiit and reppin across the US :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 8 2007, 10:16 PM~8508295
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 8 2007, 10:08 PM~8508195
> *hahaha the good ole days. le cab can rep AI got an xtra plaque
> *


 :0 












Aye Latin....... This is for you!! :cheesy: vid :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 09:17 PM~8508319
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



que pasa calabaza? 

Im flying in on friday... :cheesy:


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 8 2007, 10:14 PM~8508269
> *yea i kno 2 each his own but we all kno whos runnin shiit and reppin across the US  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


At least Tampa to Vegas.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 09:19 PM~8508347
> *:0
> Aye Latin....... This is for you!! :cheesy: vid :cheesy:
> *



AHUAAAAAA!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Aug 8 2007, 09:20 PM~8508372
> *At least Tampa to Vegas.
> *


YEA BUT WAITE TILL NEXT YEAR LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 10:19 PM~8508347
> *:0
> Aye Latin....... This is for you!! :cheesy: vid :cheesy:
> *


Sorry man, I don't listen to today's norteno or any durangense b.s. past or present. only old norteno stuff.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 10:25 PM~8508434
> *Sorry man, I don't listen to today's norteno or any durangense b.s. past or present.  only old norteno stuff.
> *


 los traileros del norte
:cheesy: vid :cheesy: 


lol :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

That music makes me wanna have a beer! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:30 PM~8508521
> *That music makes me wanna have a beer! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:30 PM~8508521
> *That music makes me wanna have a beer! :cheesy:
> *


you must love going to the circus :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2007, 10:30 PM~8508519
> *los traileros del norte
> :cheesy: vid :cheesy:
> lol :dunno:
> *


don't listen to chicano rap either :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 09:32 PM~8508540
> *you must love going to the circus  :uh:
> *


I do have to admit I have at least 2 circus songs on my ipod. :happysad: lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 8 2007, 10:36 PM~8508591
> *mest up
> *


x2 and i'm going to sleep


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2007, 10:37 PM~8508598
> *x2 and i'm going to sleep
> *


x3 im out too!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

no show 2nite :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 8 2007, 08:40 PM~8508634
> *no show 2nite :tears:
> *


I WAS HOPING THE SAME.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 8 2007, 09:40 PM~8508634
> *no show 2nite :tears:
> *


IT WAS SO GOOD WE WENT PAY PER VIEW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72+Aug 8 2007, 10:11 PM~8508237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold up.. i aint sign contract yet.. lawyers looking it over.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 09:47 PM~8508690
> *yeah..mest up.. some fools dont know how to act.  :biggrin:
> hold up..  i aint sign contract yet.. lawyers looking it over.
> *


DONT THINK THERE IS A CONTRACT BIG ENOUGH FO YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 8 2007, 10:50 PM~8508712
> *DONT THINK THERE IS A CONTRACT BIG ENOUGH FO YOU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: made no sense..


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 09:51 PM~8508722
> *:uh:  made no sense..
> *


WHO CARES I GOT A PASS SO I DO WHAT I WANT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 8 2007, 10:53 PM~8508745
> *WHO CARES I GOT A PASS SO I DO WHAT I WANT
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..sorry everybody.. no show 2nite.. im going to bed..


deuce


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 08:51 PM~8508722
> *:uh:  made no sense..
> *


he said ****** wanna fight u but u weight too many pounds, keep a choppa in the trunk with the same amount of rounds 


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2007, 10:59 PM~8508797
> *he said ****** wanna fight u but u weight too many pounds, keep a choppa in the trunk with the same amount of rounds
> :uh:
> *


have no idea wtf u just said.. i can't even fight..  but i'm quick to slap a *****.. and if needed, i'm packin da hardware.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and yeah.. i weigh alot.. fk'n atkins thing aint workin..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 09:04 PM~8508841
> *have no idea wtf u just said..    i can't even fight..  but i'm quick to slap a *****..  and if needed, i'm packin da hardware.
> *


its a song i happen to be listening to. :uh: u cant fight, or arm wrestle fuckin weak wanksta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2007, 11:08 PM~8508874
> *its a song i happen to be listening to.  :uh:  u cant fight, or arm wrestle fuckin weak wanksta
> *


last i recall.. you came up on the loosing side that day.. but i'm ready to go again... rip ur arm off this time, sucka!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 09:04 PM~8508841
> *have no idea wtf u just said..    i can't even fight..  but i'm quick to slap a *****..  and if needed, i'm packin da silverware.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

KEEP ON LOWRIDIN THIS TOPIC IS GOIN TO SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2007, 11:09 PM~8508891
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 











ok.. that was funny though.. fkr


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 09:10 PM~8508897
> *:uh:
> ok.. that was funny though..  fkr
> *


  namean....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 8 2007, 11:10 PM~8508896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha..even the mods gave up on us.. this topic done went to shyt long time ago.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 8 2007, 09:10 PM~8508896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"ALWAYS HAS BEEN..ALWAYS WILL BE.." :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 8 2007, 10:10 PM~8508896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT FOO SAID GOING WHERE YOU BEEN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

SH :biggrin: IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

We gonna rep it forever

Hoggin the lane

Raise dat ass shake that thang

In all 16 switches we tryin to break the frame


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 8 2007, 09:04 PM~8508841
> *have no idea wtf u just said..    i can't even fight..   but i'm quick to slap a *****..  and if needed, i'm packin da hardware.
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

info coming soon


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0 ARE YOU READY TO PARTY


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall bitches and these flyers.. next flyer posted is gunna get a nasty reply..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2007, 12:25 AM~8509912
> *yall bitches and these flyers.. next flyer posted is gunna get a nasty reply..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 8 2007, 11:26 PM~8509917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u asked for it.. :barf: :barf:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2007, 10:59 PM~8508797
> *he said ****** wanna fight u but u weight too many pounds, keep a choppa in the trunk with the same amount of rounds
> :uh:
> *


man hold up breakin boyz off


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*GECHAMONEYMAINE.COM/ALLDAY*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 9 2007, 07:15 AM~8510701
> *GECHAMONEYMAINE.COM/ALLDAY
> 
> 
> ...


that my pic sucka.. dont be claimin my stackz..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 07:21 AM~8510711
> *that my pic sucka.. dont be claimin my stackz..
> 
> 
> ...


SUCKAAAAAAA...........CAINT SEE U LIL ****** THE MONEY IN THA WAY


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:30 PM~8508521
> *That music makes me wanna have a beer! :cheesy:
> *


drunkie :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 9 2007, 06:44 AM~8510750
> *drunkie :uh:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 07:50 AM~8510767
> *
> *


so when is it cool to be a wino?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 9 2007, 06:53 AM~8510778
> *so when is it cool to be a wino?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gm hny, sorry i kept u up last nite


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2007, 07:29 AM~8510897
> *gm hny, sorry i kept u up last nite
> *



CHISME.COM :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2007, 07:29 AM~8510897
> *gm hny, sorry i kept u up last nite
> *


good morning! :cheesy: i woke up soo tired. i didnt want to get outta bed and cussed you out a few times. sorry. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 07:44 AM~8510976
> *CHISME.COM :biggrin:
> *


:angel:

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 07:52 AM~8511008
> *good morning!  :cheesy: i woke up soo tired. i didnt want to get outta bed and cussed you out a few times. sorry. :happysad:
> *













people gonna give you hell now...hahaha...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 11:25 PM~8509912
> *yall bitches and these flyers.. next flyer posted is gunna get a nasty reply..
> *


:0 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny.. did he romance you with lobsters cooked on da george foreman grill?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Everyone can thank sic713 for this!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

[/quote]











[/quote]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 07:56 AM~8511030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 

thats nothing new! plus its all fun and games.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: 













:biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 08:14 AM~8511106
> *hrny.. did he romance you with lobsters cooked on da george foreman grill?
> *


i dont care for lobster. not really into seafood all too much.

im more of a meat and chicken person. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this topic got hijacked by all the flyers. :around:


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 9 2007, 09:18 AM~8511143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inside joke, i guess.. ask lone star.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 07:22 AM~8511172
> *this topic got hijacked by all the flyers. :around:
> :roflmao:
> *


You can thank sic713 .  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 08:23 AM~8511181
> *lies.. you prolly was all curled up with lone star, having pillow talk and brushing his body hair, that o' hairy azz *****..  :barf:
> inside joke, i guess.. ask lone star.
> *


she meant she liked the chorizo and feather pillows...... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> this topic got hijacked by all the flyers. :around:
> :roflmao:











[/quote]











[/quote]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 9 2007, 08:23 AM~8511181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:28 AM~8511208
> *pillow talk... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> oic.
> *


empty fish tank.. lobsters.. 


oh, nevermind.. i'm going to back to work..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2007, 08:23 AM~8511183
> *You can thank sic713 .   :biggrin:
> *


they dont bother me so its all good.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 08:24 AM~8511184
> *she meant she liked the chorizo and feather pillows...... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 08:26 AM~8511191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!

is that brian??? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 08:29 AM~8511217
> *empty fish tank..    lobsters..
> oh, nevermind..  i'm going to back to work..
> *


it looks pretty... :dunno:

it goes with the bright island picture. LOL

i think those pics must be a Mo City thing...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:21 AM~8511159
> *i dont care for lobster. not really into seafood all too much.
> 
> im more of a meat and chicken person. :cheesy:
> *


nothing wrong with a girl that likes her meat :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:32 AM~8511234
> *BAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> is that brian??? :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:32 AM~8511234
> *BAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> is that brian??? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 08:37 AM~8511265
> *nothing wrong with a girl that likes her meat :cheesy:
> *


hell yea.  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:34 AM~8511244
> *it looks pretty... :dunno:
> 
> it goes with the bright island picture. LOL
> ...


you mean his tropical paradise lite brite!! 

and naw, its a Flea Market Pimpin' thing!!  matter of fact, he almost lost his tropical paradise in a dice game one nite. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Beaumont sux Ive been workin here for 3 weeks! Havent seen one low, only a few donks and slabs


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 08:38 AM~8511275
> *:angry:
> *


what?!?! its not you?!?!? :roflmao:

my bad! from the side angle i kinda looks like you. :happysad: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 08:40 AM~8511277
> *:biggrin:  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:42 AM~8511294
> *hell yea.   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 08:44 AM~8511300
> *you mean his tropical paradise lite brite!!
> 
> and naw, its a Flea Market Pimpin' thing!!    matter of fact, he almost lost his tropical paradise in a dice game one nite.    :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you tried to take his pic didnt you???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:44 AM~8511304
> *what?!?! its not you?!?!? :roflmao:
> 
> my bad! from the side angle i kinda looks like you. :happysad:
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 08:46 AM~8511318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:47 AM~8511322
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you tried to take his pic didnt you???
> *


not me.. wall.. or eman.. wich ever one it was


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 08:47 AM~8511323
> *
> *


 :angel: 

how long are you in beaumont?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 08:50 AM~8511338
> *not me..    wall..  or eman..  wich ever one it was
> *


i remember them...

oh and i saw your rondald mcdonald comment.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:50 AM~8511340
> *:angel:
> 
> how long are you in beaumont?
> *


Atleast one more week. The crew stays in a motel but I just drive it each day.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Gawd friggin damnit :angry: !! Well out of the last 5 pages I can see one!! ANYONE know how to bypass this friggin filter crap I have at work?!? FUCK IT, i know when I aint wanted...yall potty mouths enjoy yourselves... of yeah and THATS wassup!! :biggrin: 





































AND if anyone wants somewhere to go tonight.....








Hit me up if you have my number or through myspace.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 08:54 AM~8511368
> *Atleast one more week. The crew stays in a motel but I just drive it each day.
> *


fk all that driving. :around:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHAH 3 out of those 5 flyers are by me... NME that is... nmeimage.com 

Mayne I stay busy. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what the fuck is a filter thing dualhex?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:52 AM~8511355
> *i remember them...
> 
> oh and i saw your rondald mcdonald comment.
> *


yeah.. ken was down in dice game..and winner was talkin about taking ken's tropical paradise picture and putting it in trunk of his ride,wth pop trunk.  

and i didnt say nothing about ronald mcdonald. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHAH nice try latin...and yeah...foul language after a certain number of words gets me this..
"Forbidden by rating check
You are not permitted to access the URL http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...38906&st=101260 due to the policy of your organization. 
If this is an error, then you should contact your local security gateway administrator. "

I need some windows environment or some way of viewing the page that doesnt go through these filters...someone metioned running a proxy...sepa la mamma what that is.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck DH


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 9 2007, 09:00 AM~8511408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea...ill let you tell it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 09:01 AM~8511420
> *HAHAH nice try latin...and yeah...foul language after a certain number of words gets me this..
> "Forbidden by rating check
> You are not permitted to access the URL http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...38906&st=101260 due to the policy of your organization.
> ...


yeah use a proxy.....that will work......im not allowed to view you tube but i can see it using one....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 10:01 AM~8511420
> *HAHAH nice try latin...and yeah...foul language after a certain number of words gets me this..
> "Forbidden by rating check
> You are not permitted to access the URL http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...38906&st=101260 due to the policy of your organization.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:55 AM~8511377
> *fk all that driving. :around:
> *


its okay... it pays the bills :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 08:56 AM~8511381
> *HAHAH 3 out of those 5 flyers are by me... NME that is...  nmeimage.com
> 
> Mayne I stay busy.  :biggrin:
> *



till 3 in the mornin'..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 9 2007, 10:04 AM~8511434
> *yeah use a proxy.....that will work......im not allowed to view you tube but i can see it using one....
> *


nerd


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 07:42 AM~8511294
> *hell yea.   :biggrin:
> *


really? call me


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OK...so HOW do I "use a proxy"

68limp....you'd like that wouldnt you....to anally rape me you sick fcuk!

I would rather be a nerd than a deeduhdee


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 9 2007, 10:11 AM~8511479
> *really? call me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 10:12 AM~8511484
> *OK...so HOW do I "use a proxy"
> 
> 68limp....you'd like that wouldnt you....to anally rape me you sick fcuk!
> ...


ugh.. how did you see what i said? ohhhhh.. chismelows prolly sent one of his emails.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 09:07 AM~8511452
> *its okay... it pays the bills :biggrin:
> *


true. gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 10:14 AM~8511495
> *true. gotta do whatcha gotta do.
> *


yup.. so you put in ur work last nite towards getting your yukon? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 9 2007, 09:11 AM~8511479
> *really? call me
> *


cabron! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 10:15 AM~8511505
> *yup..  so you put in ur work last nite towards getting your yukon?  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 09:12 AM~8511484
> *OK...so HOW do I "use a proxy"
> 
> 68limp....you'd like that wouldnt you....to anally rape me you sick fcuk!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 08:15 AM~8511506
> *cabron!  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


what???? :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 09:12 AM~8511484
> *OK...so HOW do I "use a proxy"
> 
> 68limp....you'd like that wouldnt you....to anally rape me you sick fcuk!
> ...


http://www.bytego.info/

use this


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 09:15 AM~8511505
> *yup..  so you put in ur work last nite towards getting your yukon?  :0
> *


:ugh: who me...??? :angel: dont hate.  

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny.. two-for-thurs.. wassup? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 10:14 AM~8511495
> *true. gotta do whatcha gotta do.
> *


cant build lowriders watchin judge joe brown all day!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 08:12 AM~8511484
> *OK...so HOW do I "use a proxy"
> 
> 68limp....you'd like that wouldnt you....to anally rape me you sick fcuk!
> ...


*WORD NERD!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 9 2007, 09:16 AM~8511515
> *what???? :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sonso! :biggrin: 

whats goin on yesca?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 10:17 AM~8511520
> *:ugh: who me...??? :angel: dont hate.
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


hrny.. since they say ur a female.. i need ur opinion..

after i nut.. how long should i wait before telling the female to leave?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

sometimes i can see it sometimes I can't or I cant hit reply although I can see the page....or vice versa....no...no chismelows...that was all me...

why?

U think I wouldnt find out about your sick twisted desires??!! hahaha jk so whutitdew?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 08:18 AM~8511531
> *sonso!  :biggrin:
> 
> whats goin on yesca?
> *


nothing.
bored @ work 
i was testing out my e-captain skills so i can be in latin's next book.
whats going on wif' you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 09:17 AM~8511521
> *hrny..    two-for-thurs..  wassup?    :biggrin:
> *


thursdays too?!?!??! i thought it was only tuesdays???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 09:18 AM~8511532
> *hrny.. since they say ur a female.. i need ur opinion..
> 
> after i nut.. how long should i wait before telling the female to leave?
> *


:ugh: :barf: :burn: 


i really couldnt say.... :around:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 08:18 AM~8511532
> *hrny.. since they say ur a female.. i need ur opinion..
> 
> after i nut.. how long should i wait before telling the female to leave?
> *


after you've paid her tell her to get out. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 9 2007, 10:22 AM~8511561
> *after you've paid her tell her to get out.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 09:18 AM~8511527
> *cant build lowriders watchin judge joe brown all day!
> *


ha! i perfer maury or jose luis sin censura. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 9 2007, 09:19 AM~8511538
> *nothing.
> bored @ work
> i was testing out my e-captain skills so i can be in latin's next book.
> ...


you werent in the first book??? thats surprising.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 08:22 AM~8511557
> *:ugh: :barf: :burn:
> i really couldnt say.... :around:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 9 2007, 09:22 AM~8511561
> *after you've paid her tell her to get out.  :0
> *


mest up! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 9 2007, 10:20 AM~8511547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 10:25 AM~8511582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


please post one w/o smiley's


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 08:23 AM~8511571
> *you werent in the first book??? thats surprising.
> *



nah...i wasn't on my a game.
:roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 9 2007, 09:22 AM~8511561
> *after you've paid her tell her to get out.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 10:23 AM~8511567
> *ha! i perfer maury or jose luis sin censura. :cheesy:
> *


Id rather watch Don Cheto :cheesy: less trash more t/a


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 08:26 AM~8511587
> *please post one w/o smiley's
> *


x2


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 09:23 AM~8511567
> *ha! i perfer maury or jose luis sin censura. :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 10:28 AM~8511599
> *Id rather watch Don Cheto :cheesy: less trash more t/a
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 09:25 AM~8511581
> *:uh:    you just wake up wondering why your sticky huh?
> j/k..
> *


ha...nah not me. im out the door before he wakes up. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


jk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 10:25 AM~8511582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone gets his first setup.. and all of a sudden he actin like the bumpa king, hydro expert.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 10:33 AM~8511625
> *ha...nah not me. im out the door before he wakes up. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> jk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:
> *


woudnt bother me none..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 9 2007, 09:27 AM~8511595
> *
> nah...i wasn't on my a game.
> :roflmao:
> *


i thought you did a pretty decent captain'n job. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 09:18 AM~8511532
> *hrny.. since they say ur a female.. i need ur opinion..
> 
> after i nut.. how long should i wait before telling the female to leave?
> *



catch your breath first..... money is by the door, and lock it on the way out...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 09:28 AM~8511599
> *Id rather watch Don Cheto :cheesy: less trash more t/a
> *


oic.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 09:34 AM~8511633
> *woudnt bother me none..
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 9 2007, 10:22 AM~8511561
> *after you've paid her tell her to get out.  :0
> *


tell her to keep the change and get out LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 10:25 AM~8511582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that should say "got fun bags"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 10:35 AM~8511639
> *catch your breath first..... money is by the door, and lock it on the way out...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 9 2007, 10:36 AM~8511652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i aint a big spender like that. she'll only the the $5, and nothing more


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 10:56 AM~8511775
> *
> :uh:    i aint a big spender like that.    she'll only the the $5, and nothing more
> *


thats a no no, she will bring her peeps and rob you later.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 10:58 AM~8511789
> *ok
> *


 :no:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 09:56 AM~8511775
> *
> :uh:    i aint a big spender like that.    she'll only the the $5, and nothing more
> *



this *****....hahaha...$5....nombre.....does she even have teeth? or at least all her limbs? haha











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

who got batteries for sale? i want some cheap used ones..that leak acid everywhere.. and look like they been thru a war. for that OG look


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 11:17 AM~8511896
> *this *****....hahaha...$5....nombre.....does she even have teeth? or at least all her limbs? haha
> *


who cares..she aint gotta be pretty, to be talented.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 10:18 AM~8511897
> *who got batteries for sale? i want some cheap used ones..that leak acid everywhere..  and look like they been thru a war.    for that OG look
> *



get with choche.....he will hook it up!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe i'll get those cheap recycled batterys.. $15 a piece..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 11:21 AM~8511916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mods please delete his post and ban em while your at it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 11:21 AM~8511916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: 

got to drop a deuce. laters...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 09:17 AM~8511896
> *this *****....hahaha...$5....nombre.....does she even have teeth? or at least all her limbs? haha
> 
> 
> ...


Same girl?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 9 2007, 11:34 AM~8511994
> *Same girl?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 9 2007, 10:34 AM~8511994
> *Same girl?
> 
> 
> ...


Its a different.....ummm..girl? everytime. True playa


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Latin this is war!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 10:48 AM~8512099
> *Latin this is war!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Be careful!! He drops bombs bigger than Hiroshima and Nagasaki. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 11:48 AM~8512099
> *Latin this is war!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


poo pic huh?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 10:48 AM~8512099
> *Latin this is war!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


WHAT UP B?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 11:52 AM~8512111
> *Be careful!! He drops bombs bigger than Hiroshima and Nagasaki. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I shut him down once Ill do it again! :biggrin: "hay man my girl grabs my cell sometimes and if she sees that nasty stuff she gets mad" :uh: 


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 11:54 AM~8512118
> *poo pic huh?
> *


no, not this time. He called me in the act....... :angry: I heard everything :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2007, 11:55 AM~8512125
> *WHAT UP B?
> *


just here in beaumont  :biggrin: Ill get that FAX out later today


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 11:48 AM~8512099
> *Latin this is war!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


had to get you back for that multimedia message of yourself saying "ah that was the bomb shit!"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 11:59 AM~8512148
> *I shut him down once Ill do it again! :biggrin: "hay man my girl grabs my cell sometimes and if she sees that nasty stuff she gets mad" :uh:
> 
> no, not this time. He called me in the act....... :angry: I heard everything :burn:
> *


ya'll so immature sometimes..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 12:04 PM~8512173
> *ya'll so immature sometimes..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

brian..what kinda pump heads you got in those pumps?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 12:01 PM~8512158
> *had to get you back for that multimedia message of yourself saying "ah that was the bomb shit!"
> *


that wasnt even me I fwd that crap :uh: If it was me I would understand your actions today :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 12:06 PM~8512182
> *that wasnt even me I fwd that crap :uh: If it was me I would understand your actions today :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 12:05 PM~8512176
> *brian..what kinda pump heads you got in those pumps?
> *


the best kind outta china :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 10:19 AM~8511537
> *sometimes i can see it sometimes I can't or I cant hit reply although I can see the page....or vice versa....no...no chismelows...that was all me...
> 
> why?
> ...


DON'T KNOW HOW YOU DO IT staying up late. I stayed up til 11pm last night and had to go to sleep during lunch. Guess it's old age.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 12:08 PM~8512195
> *the best kind outta china :uh:
> *


odd, thought you only bought the best stuff.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ice cream! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

you scream? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:yes: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 01:48 PM~8512930
> *:yes:  :roflmao:  :angel:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 01:03 PM~8512622
> *odd, thought you only bought the best stuff.
> *


they dayton pump heads


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 01:12 PM~8513128
> *:scrutinize:
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 01:26 PM~8512792
> *ice cream! :cheesy:
> *


You heard “pop goes the weasel” so you thought of the ice cream man??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 01:16 PM~8513175
> *You heard “pop goes the weasel” so you thought of the ice cream man??
> *


you musta heard the same song and thought the same thing.  



:roflmao: jk!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 02:21 PM~8513232
> *you musta heard the same song and thought the same thing.
> :roflmao: jk!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: great minds think alike


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 02:14 PM~8513149
> *they dayton pump heads
> *


 :uh: if you gonna make stuff up.. say a really expensive brand.. like BENTLY or aston martin.. think big!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 02:22 PM~8513256
> *:uh:    if you gonna make stuff up..  say a really expensive brand.. like BENTLY or aston martin..    think big!
> *


why u askin anyways? :scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 01:22 PM~8513251
> *:0  :cheesy: great minds think alike
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

buh


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 02:24 PM~8513269
> *why u askin anyways? :scrutinize:  :cheesy:
> *


cause i was wondering if i was going to have anything to worry about when i roll up on you.. with my (four) marzocchi #11's


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im ready to go home.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:07 PM~8513620
> *cause i was wondering if i was going to have anything to worry about when i roll up on you.. with my (four) marzocchi #11's
> *


made in taiwan R.O.C. not what they used to be! did my homework!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 03:13 PM~8513681
> *made in taiwan R.O.C. not what they used to be! did my homework!!
> *


you must mean the aluminum ones.. i got the steel ones.. stamped "made in usa"  

guess you shoulda did more homework


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:17 PM~8513710
> *you must mean the aluminum ones..  i got the steel ones..  stamped "made in usa"
> 
> guess you shoulda did more homework
> *


should be made in italy :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

italiano?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 03:18 PM~8513719
> *should be made in italy :uh:
> *


ok.. i was lying..but they are the steel ones..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 03:20 PM~8513733
> *italiano?
> *


fra gi le? must be italian


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:21 PM~8513742
> *ok.. i was lying..but they are the steel ones..
> *


lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:22 PM~8513752
> *fra gi le? must be italian
> 
> 
> ...


classic flick.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 03:24 PM~8513774
> *lol
> *


wtf u laughin at?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

brian.. dont say you weren't warned.. 

when you see a drunk fat man roll up o you hittin bumper.. stickin da finger..and saying.. "fk yo pretty setup white boy".. dont be suprised..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats right fkrs.. ya'll catchin da early show today.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 03:35 PM~8513839
> *link?
> *


www.chingaTUmadreGuey.com/namean.htm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 02:36 PM~8513848
> *www.chingaTUmadreGuey.com/namean.htm
> *


link is no bueno... 
:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, Dualhex02</span>, DISTURBED

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*shit *  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 02:37 PM~8513858
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, Dualhex02</span>, DISTURBED
> 
> ...


HAHA verrrrry funny. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 03:38 PM~8513868
> *HAHA verrrrry funny. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 02:21 PM~8513742
> *ok.. i was lying..but they are the steel ones..
> *


***** said steel ones.....shows how much you know....they come with steel ends.....hahaha.....#9 is much better than #11.....new pumpheads aren't as good as the old ALUMINUM marzocchi's.....

did my homework too :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 9 2007, 03:39 PM~8513876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shyt.. he's a dayton dealer and now a hydro shop.. man does it all


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 02:22 PM~8513752
> *fra gi le? must be italian
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 02:22 PM~8513752
> *fra gi le? must be italian
> 
> 
> ...



You'll put an eye out!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 03:41 PM~8513893
> *LOL
> *


think imma buy some of those lamps and give em away at xmas time  

http://www.theleglamp.com/content.htm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I triple dog dare you!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 02:41 PM~8513892
> *fk the aluminum ones..    and fk what u think.  where your pumps at?    ok, good..stfu then..
> no shyt..  he's a dayton dealer and now a hydro shop.. man does it all
> *


mine are the same place as yours are panson....and i didn't have to finance them or have a homie on here tellin me to pay his ass....i do have the hook up on hydro's though...  ......even offered to hook you big ass up with some dump truck cylinders....but noooooooo...... :biggrin: 

i gotta have a legal hustle....don't live at home with nana....i have priorities, house, kids, bills......you know...shit you will realize once you grow up.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:30 PM~8513811
> *brian..  dont say you weren't warned..
> 
> when you see a drunk fat man roll up o you hittin bumper..  stickin da finger..and saying..  "fk yo pretty setup white boy"..  dont be suprised..
> *


My shit will never hit back bumper never wanted it to


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 03:58 PM~8514014
> *mine are the same place as yours are panson....and i didn't have to finance them or have a homie on here tellin me to pay his ass....i do have the hook up on hydro's though...  ......even offered to hook you big ass up with some dump truck cylinders....but noooooooo...... :biggrin:
> 
> i gotta have a legal hustle....don't live at home with nana....i have priorities, house, kids, bills......you know...shit you will realize once you grow up.... :biggrin:
> *


wrong homie.. all 4 of my pumps sitting in my bedroom..next to my zeniths.. and that man done been paid.. he just likes saying that.. he retarded..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:21 PM~8513742
> *ok.. i was lying..but they are the steel ones..
> *


 :0 check and mate fatboy!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 02:56 PM~8513998
> *I triple dog dare you!!!!!!
> *


whatta dork!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 04:00 PM~8514021
> *My shit will never hit back bumper never wanted it to
> *


me either.. i was j/k.. imma baby that car.. have accumulators all the way around and never full charge batteries.. :biggrin: 

i just like fk'n wif you..cause u get all mad


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:03 PM~8514040
> *whatta dork!!!
> *


and you'er not? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:03 PM~8514040
> *whatta dork!!!
> *


x2 and thats ur ex-sanch.. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:04 PM~8514050
> *x2  and thats ur ex-sanch..    :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:30 PM~8513811
> *brian..  dont say you weren't warned..
> 
> when you see a drunk fat man roll up o you hittin bumper..  stickin da finger..and saying..  "fk yo pretty setup white boy"..  dont be suprised..
> *


imma see your fat ass fall thru the floor boards LOL!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:03 PM~8514042
> *me either.. i was j/k..  imma baby that car.. have accumulators all the way around and never full charge batteries..    :biggrin:
> 
> i just like fk'n wif you..cause u get all mad
> *


I dont even have accumulators :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 03:03 PM~8514040
> *whatta dork!!!
> *



you still want it or not...?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 04:04 PM~8514047
> *and you'er not? :biggrin:
> *


she was in the chess club in high school. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

almost home!! I-10 sux 2day!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:03 PM~8514042
> *me either.. i was j/k..  imma baby that car.. have accumulators all the way around and never full charge batteries..    :biggrin:
> 
> i just like fk'n wif you..cause u get all mad
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 04:07 PM~8514078
> *:uh:
> *


he plans on burnin shyt up!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 9 2007, 01:13 PM~8513675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 9 2007, 04:05 PM~8514064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 04:07 PM~8514077
> *almost home!! I-10 sux 2day!
> *


Are you driving and on the internet? :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:03 PM~8514042
> *me either.. i was j/k..  imma baby that car.. have accumulators all the way around and never full charge batteries..    :biggrin:
> 
> i just like fk'n wif you..cause u get all mad
> *


youre always jokin!!! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 04:09 PM~8514090
> *he plans on burnin shyt up!
> *


and then start over.. cause i can do that


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:12 PM~8514110
> *Are you driving and on the internet?  :nono:
> *


x300000


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 03:04 PM~8514047
> *and you'er not? :biggrin:
> *


nah ah! not me! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:12 PM~8514112
> *youre always jokin!!! LOL
> *


wasn't joking about those pics i got


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:12 PM~8514116
> *nah ah! not me! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 04:12 PM~8514110
> *Are you driving and on the internet?  :nono:
> *


si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:04 PM~8514050
> *x2  and thats ur ex-sanch..    :uh:
> *


that was just lies. :around:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 03:09 PM~8514090
> *he plans on burnin shyt up!
> *


yup


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 03:05 PM~8514057
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin: im out fukers! to the next job!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 03:06 PM~8514066
> *you still want it or not...?
> *


pics? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 03:15 PM~8514140
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 03:16 PM~8514147
> *pics? :ugh:
> *



its big, do you have space for it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 9 2007, 03:06 PM~8514071
> *she was in the chess club in high school. LOL
> *


haha! not me. i was a troublemaker back then. now imma good girl. :angel:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2007, 03:09 PM~8514092
> *im here waiting for you.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:13 PM~8514120
> *wasn't joking about those pics i got
> *


what pics? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 04:14 PM~8514128
> *si
> *


One day you'll end up rear ending someone and getting a serious lawsuit. Had a bitch doing that not that long ago coming to work, gave her a serious brake check to scare that bitch and make her pay attention to the road.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 9 2007, 04:17 PM~8514161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spam.. we dont appreciate ads and crap like that here.. ask sic..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 03:16 PM~8514150
> *
> *


uhhhhhhh


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OK....

someone told me they have an artist friend looking for a wall or place to paint a mural of DJ Screw. Does anyone know if a spot or place or know someone with a business willing to have a mural of DJ Screw painted by a local artist?

Hit me up on my phone or myspace.com/il_diabolique


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:18 PM~8514166
> *what pics? :ugh:
> *


want me to post it.. maybe refresh your memory? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 03:16 PM~8514157
> *its big, do you have space for it?
> *


need pics to see exactly what im workin with...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 04:18 PM~8514170
> *One day you'll end up rear ending someone and getting a serious lawsuit.  Had a bitch doing that not that long ago coming to work, gave her a serious brake check to scare that bitch and make her pay attention to the road.
> *


thats alot M.A.D.D. you o' johnny cochran actin azz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 03:19 PM~8514185
> *need pics to see exactly what im workin with...
> *


use your "imagination"... you'll get endless hours of pleasure out of it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:19 PM~8514183
> *want me to post it.. maybe refresh your memory?  :biggrin:
> *


no. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:21 PM~8514193
> *thats alot M.A.D.D.    you o' johnny cochran actin azz
> *


Mexicans Against Distracted Drivers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 03:21 PM~8514195
> *use your "imagination"... you'll get endless hours of pleasure out of it.
> *


been disappointed before so id rather see the real deal and not just hear a bunch of hype.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 03:24 PM~8514220
> *been disappointed before so id rather see the real deal and not just hear a bunch of hype.
> *



ill be there tomorrow then. come by and check it out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 04:27 PM~8514243
> *ill be there tomorrow then. come by and check it out.
> *


i know you two are talmbout a tv because the nikkuh said "it's big" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ANYONE Interested or know ANYONE INTERESTED??

someone told me they have an artist friend looking for a wall or place to paint a mural of DJ Screw. Does anyone know of a spot or place or know someone with a business willing to have a mural of DJ Screw painted by a local artist?

Hit me up on my phone or Meispais


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 04:30 PM~8514260
> *ANYONE Interested or know ANYONE INTERESTED??
> 
> someone told me they have an artist friend looking for a wall or place to paint a mural of DJ Screw. Does anyone know of a spot or place or know someone with a business willing to have a mural of DJ Screw painted by a local artist?
> ...


Nope. Don't live in the hood :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:30 PM~8514255
> *i know you two are talmbout a tv because the nikkuh said "it's big"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: 

what else would I be talking bout?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:30 PM~8514255
> *i know you two are talmbout a tv because the nikkuh said "it's big"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mest up! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 03:32 PM~8514266
> *mest up!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yeah. you know the deal though....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 04:33 PM~8514280
> *yeah. you know the deal though....
> *


Guess she laughed since she knows you got a my lil pony :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 9 2007, 04:23 PM~8514210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he still got that tv? 



> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 04:30 PM~8514260
> *ANYONE Interested or know ANYONE INTERESTED??
> 
> someone told me they have an artist friend looking for a wall or place to paint a mural of DJ Screw. Does anyone know of a spot or place or know someone with a business willing to have a mural of DJ Screw painted by a local artist?
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:31 PM~8514263
> *Nope.  Don't live in the hood  :dunno:
> *



yeah I know....baller...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:34 PM~8514289
> *:angry:
> he still got that tv?
> :uh:
> *


yep. not worth 3 bills. shits a tank, it's all about the flat screens.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 03:33 PM~8514280
> *yeah. you know the deal though....
> *


:nono: uh....i have no idea what youre talkin bout. :ugh: please refrain from gettin me involved in this kinda discussion. k, thanks. :biggrin: lets ask the wifey! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:34 PM~8514287
> *Guess she laughed since she knows you got a my lil pony  :0
> *


:angel: 


:roflmao: latin...youre throwed off!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 9 2007, 04:35 PM~8514298
> *yeah I know....baller...
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:36 PM~8514306
> *:nono: uh....i have no idea what youre talkin bout. :ugh: please refrain from gettin me involved in this kinda discussion. k, thanks. :biggrin: lets ask the wifey! :cheesy:
> *


yeah.. lets ask his wifey.. post up her pic again.. while ya'll at it..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 03:36 PM~8514306
> *:nono: uh....i have no idea what youre talkin bout. :ugh: please refrain from gettin me involved in this kinda discussion. k, thanks. :biggrin: lets ask the wifey! :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ole scary azz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:34 PM~8514289
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:38 PM~8514321
> *yeah.. lets ask his wifey..  post up her pic again..  while ya'll at it..
> *


i agree. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:36 PM~8514302
> *yep.  not worth 3 bills.  shits a tank, it's all about the flat screens.
> *



its got sentimental value fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 03:38 PM~8514325
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ole scary azz
> *


BAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

i aint never skurred!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Monica and Ellie in the future










pinche chile de ardvark LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 9 2007, 04:39 PM~8514338
> *its got sentimental value fucker.  :biggrin:
> *


ohhh.. here we go again.. sentimental value.. 

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 04:40 PM~8514345
> *Monica and Ellie in the future
> 
> 
> ...


which ones which?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:41 PM~8514356
> *which ones which?
> *


sssssssssaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:40 PM~8514345
> *Monica and Ellie in the future
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?!?!? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

my hair would never be that white!!!!!!! keep my hair always black or brown. i dont fk with blonde or white hair. :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:41 PM~8514356
> *which ones which?
> *


BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:42 PM~8514364
> *WTF?!?!?!?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> my hair would never be that white!!!!!!! keep my hair always black or brown. i dont fk with blonde or white hair. :nono:
> *


hello it says in the future when you're like 70 yrs old :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:43 PM~8514372
> *BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 04:18 PM~8514170
> *One day you'll end up rear ending someone and getting a serious lawsuit.  Had a bitch doing that not that long ago coming to work, gave her a serious brake check to scare that bitch and make her pay attention to the road.
> *


i guess taking my eyes off the road for poo pic texts from you is okay.........tho :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:43 PM~8514375
> *hello it says in the future when you're like 70 yrs old  :twak:
> *


and! like old ladies dont dye their hair. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2007, 04:44 PM~8514380
> *i guess taking my eyes off the road for poo pic texts from you is okay.........tho :uh:
> *


Those got sentimental value, need to view them when you get home


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fkin latin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:44 PM~8514390
> *and! like old ladies dont dye their hair.  :uh:
> *


Wouldn't know :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 04:45 PM~8514397
> *Those got sentimental value, need to view them when you get home
> *


:burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats it.. im posting hrny's pic... 

here it is.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:51 PM~8514430
> *thats it.. im posting hrny's pic...
> 
> here it is.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and you even named the pic hnybrneyez2. whatta fool!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

huba huba!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Boom Chicka Wa Wa


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:51 PM~8514430
> *thats it.. im posting hrny's pic...
> 
> here it is.
> ...


I remember that pic. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:30 PM~8514255
> *i know you two are talmbout a tv because the nikkuh said "it's big"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 


> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:51 PM~8514430
> *thats it.. im posting hrny's pic...
> 
> here it is.
> ...




that's not her....








she's wearin chones.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 04:56 PM~8514466
> *:0
> that's not her....
> she's wearin chones.... :biggrin:
> *


that was before she realized the chonch couldn't breef!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 04:56 PM~8514466
> *
> that's not her....
> she's wearin chones.... :biggrin:
> *


good point.. :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sixfo$$ i'll give you $100 for that tv, you deliver since i don't do hard labor no mo'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:53 PM~8514441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and you even named the pic hnybrneyez2. whatta fool!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you should see "hrnybrneyez1"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:58 PM~8514490
> *you should see "hrnybrneyez1"
> *


post it up. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:51 PM~8514430
> *thats it.. im posting hrny's pic...
> 
> here it is.
> ...


plus id never own a LA Raiders hat. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 08:00 AM~8511408
> *yeah..  ken was down in dice game..and winner was talkin about taking ken's tropical paradise picture and putting it in trunk of his ride,wth pop trunk.
> 
> and i didnt say nothing about ronald mcdonald.  :biggrin:
> *


bitch i dont ever lose in the dice game, i done broke off about 10 fools from this website alone. and them fools at mosca house that nite got really lucky. i was up over 5 bills.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 04:58 PM~8514497
> *plus id never own a LA Raiders hat. :thumbsdown:
> *


Yo nikkuh? You aren't down with NWA?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 9 2007, 04:58 PM~8514497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


b1tch.. you cheat at craps.. you be trying to lay the dice down..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2007, 03:56 PM~8514466
> *that's not her....
> she's wearin chones.... :biggrin:
> *


  


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:56 PM~8514474
> *that was before she realized the chonch couldn't breef!!
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:57 PM~8514487
> *sixfo$$ i'll give you $100 for that tv, you deliver since i don't do hard labor no mo'
> *


soooo skandaleous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x10000000000000000000000000


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:58 PM~8514490
> *you should see "hrnybrneyez1"
> *


no!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:58 PM~8514494
> *post it up.  LOL
> *


you still need to send me those pics from like 10 years ago. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 05:01 PM~8514529
> *soooo skandaleous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> x10000000000000000000000000
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i need it to put plantas on. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 03:59 PM~8514505
> *Yo nikkuh?  You aren't down with NWA?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 05:03 PM~8514543
> *you still need to send me those pics from like 10 years ago. :uh:
> *


i need to find them. put a box full of pics in the shed when i moved.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:00 PM~8514514
> *wasn't ur crib.
> *


he dont wear those hats either. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 04:03 PM~8514547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i need it to put plantas on.  LOL
> *


sure. :uh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

home sweet home.... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 04:04 PM~8514562
> *i need to find them.  put a box full of pics in the shed when i moved.
> *


gotta hide them from wifey cause you have pics of ole girl from that night too. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 03:00 PM~8514514
> *wasn't ur crib.
> b1tch.. you cheat at craps.. you be trying to lay the dice down..
> *


i aint gotta cheap it comes natural. how u think i paid the lights last month.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 05:07 PM~8514584
> *gotta hide them from wifey cause you have pics of ole girl from that night too. :biggrin:
> *


  



















hoe ass ******!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 05:05 PM~8514569
> *he dont wear those hats either. :uh:
> *


nope..he wears hats that say "I" on em :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 04:15 PM~8514646
> *
> hoe ass ******!
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!!

NO QUE NO CABRON!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:29 PM~8514743
> *nope..he wears hats that say "I" on em  :0
> *


i dont know anyone from indiana or illinios.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 05:31 PM~8514752
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NO QUE NO CABRON!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yo no hablo ingles


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2007, 04:36 PM~8514785
> *Yo no hablo ingles
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 05:33 PM~8514765
> *i dont know anyone from indiana or illinios.
> 
> *


just got home..grandma made enchiladas :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:21 PM~8515072
> *just got home..grandma made enchiladas  :biggrin:
> *


wut up d....  .....when you going to emillianos again???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:27 PM~8515121
> *wut up d....  .....when you going to emillianos again???
> *


never.. too high class for me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 9 2007, 05:33 PM~8514765
> *i dont know anyone from indiana or illinios.
> 
> *


found our wedding cake..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:28 PM~8515129
> *never..  too high class for me.
> *


lol.....cake


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:21 PM~8515072
> *just got home..grandma made enchiladas  :biggrin:
> *


Oh can I come over?


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

ey .wut it dew.....wut up lord goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Aug 9 2007, 05:09 PM~8515403
> *ey .wut it dew.....wut up lord goofy
> *


LORD CHUY..WUT IT B LIKE HOMIE..


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

wut up dogg.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey Mac2lac , I got home today and found these 13x7 88 spoke Daytons on my door step . :biggrin: .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 9 2007, 06:57 PM~8515317
> *Oh can I come over?
> *


sure!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 9 2007, 04:28 PM~8515129
> *never..  too high class for me.
> *


what up big gimp i mean big pimp lets go up there saturday. you buy drinks and i watch out for the haters


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2007, 08:16 PM~8515824
> *what up big gimp i mean big pimp lets go up there saturday. you buy drinks and i watch out for the haters
> *


no


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2007, 06:39 PM~8515584
> *Hey Mac2lac , I got home today and found these 13x7 88 spoke Daytons on my door step .  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> ...


told ya it was a good find.....lucky bastard!!!!! :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

man hold up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

yes


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE LIE ABOUT THEIR AGE! :angry: O.K. I FEEL BETTER NOW. :biggrin: I love that I can scream on here.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 9 2007, 08:34 PM~8516502
> *I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE LIE ABOUT THEIR AGE!  :angry:  O.K. I FEEL BETTER NOW. :biggrin: I love that I can scream on here.
> *


i dont mind.......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 9 2007, 10:20 PM~8516985
> *i dont mind.......
> *


you dont mind going to jail for a 16yr old that says shes 18+ ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Aug 9 2007, 09:34 PM~8516502
> *I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE LIE ABOUT THEIR AGE!  :angry:  O.K. I FEEL BETTER NOW. :biggrin: I love that I can scream on here.
> *


names..we need names..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 9 2007, 09:30 PM~8517090
> *you dont mind going to jail for a 16yr old that says shes 18+ ?
> *


oh ok....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IT WILL BACK ON THA STREETS SOON!!!  TOPIC SUZ


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

CALL IT MONEY MAKER.... :biggrin:ITS OK TO HATE THATS WHAT MAKES OTHERS STRONGER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8518353



edit- nevermind..found it on ebay


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh: 
:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 10 2007, 04:07 AM~8519340
> *:uh:
> :ugh:
> *


"Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious." -coca pearl- 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Bitter Sweet* , mrouija


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 9 2007, 08:30 PM~8517090
> *you dont mind going to jail for a 16yr old that says shes 18+ ?
> *


Mine's the other way around. Let me make the decision if I want to rock the cradle. Auh............NO! :uh: Been there done that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 10 2007, 07:07 AM~8519556
> *Mine's the other way around.  Let me make the decision if I want to rock the cradle.  Auh............NO! :uh: Been there done that.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

another person shot, and wrecked.. over some swangas..

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5556842


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 10 2007, 07:07 AM~8519556
> *Mine's the other way around.  Let me make the decision if I want to rock the cradle.  Auh............NO! :uh: Been there done that.
> *


 :biggrin: sugar momma


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 07:01 AM~8519548
> *"Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious." -coca pearl-
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OWNED 1.01


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 05:31 AM~8519592
> *another person shot, and wrecked.. over some swangas..
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5556842
> ...


tag em and bag em, car looks like hte one down the street from my house.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2007, 07:12 AM~8519686
> *tag em and bag em, car looks like hte one down the street from my house.
> *


the link says greenspoint. that aint near you. i was in greenspoint for a min last night. craziness!

late to work again...and the day after boss man tells me my bonus amount. :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i said it looks like the one, "LOOKS LIKE" :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 08:42 AM~8519796
> *the link says greenspoint. that aint near you. i was in greenspoint for a min last night. craziness!
> 
> late to work again...and the day after boss man tells me my bonus amount. :happysad:
> *


big baller. i need to change careers to make top dollar that you get.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 10 2007, 08:12 AM~8519686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 kind harsh on the man dont ya think? trouble in paradise?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2007, 07:43 AM~8519803
> *i said it looks like the one, "LOOKS LIKE"  :uh:
> *


in that case...bout 75% of the belt "looks like" your area. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 08:46 AM~8519812
> *in that case...bout 75% of the belt "looks like" your area. :uh:
> *


no chinges it's too early to argue. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 07:45 AM~8519808
> *big baller.  i need to change careers to make top dollar that you get.
> *


hell nah not me...im a po' single mother.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 06:46 AM~8519812
> *in that case...bout 75% of the belt "looks like" your area. :uh:
> *


keep it up and ill show u a belt.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 08:47 AM~8519823
> *hell nah not me...im a po' single mother.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 07:45 AM~8519810
> *:0  kind harsh on the man dont ya think?  trouble in paradise?
> *


LOL nah. we're cool....



:ugh:



for now. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2007, 08:43 AM~8519803
> *i said it looks like the one, "LOOKS LIKE"  :uh:
> *


false claimin a ride for your hood? think theres a penalty for that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 07:47 AM~8519822
> *no chinges it's too early to argue.  :uh:
> *


:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2007, 07:48 AM~8519825
> *keep it up and ill show u a belt.
> *


k! :cheesy: 



oh yea...and...yea...youre in debt now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 10 2007, 08:47 AM~8519822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i come to da wedding?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 07:49 AM~8519834
> *false claimin a ride for your hood?    think theres a penalty for that.
> *


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 08:50 AM~8519840
> *k! :cheesy:
> oh yea...and...yea...youre in debt now.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 08:53 AM~8519846
> *we can always add a morning show to the schedule..
> *


true


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 07:31 AM~8519592
> *another person shot, and wrecked.. over some swangas..
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5556842
> ...


boyz gettin jacked fo dey swangas.....not me i keep a exstra clip and keep one in the chamber........man hold up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 10 2007, 07:53 AM~8519846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  think you might be the best man.  

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i just got a headache :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 07:54 AM~8519857
> *:dunno:
> *


he knows what im talkin bout.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 07:56 AM~8519866
> *i just got a headache  :dunno:
> *


ive had one since last night.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 07:50 AM~8519840
> *k! :cheesy:
> oh yea...and...yea...youre in debt now.
> *



child support?? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 09:01 AM~8519896
> *child support?? :dunno:
> *


you keep making babies you'll retire and still owe child support. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 08:58 AM~8519879
> *ive had one since last night.
> *


no wonder lone star in bad mood..


i'd have just gave u an asprin and made you spread em


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 08:06 AM~8519929
> *no wonder lone star in bad mood..
> i'd have just gave u an asprin and made you spread em
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 09:08 AM~8519944
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


le va dejar como tortilla a la cabrona


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 08:01 AM~8519896
> *child support?? :dunno:
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 08:06 AM~8519929
> *no wonder lone star in bad mood..
> i'd have just gave u an asprin and made you spread em
> *


you musta heard that "excuse" before. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:09 AM~8519952
> *le va dejar como tortilla a la cabrona
> *



machucada y plastada :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 09:12 AM~8519973
> *machucada y plastada :biggrin:
> *


y con la imagen de la Virgen de Guadalupe


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:09 AM~8519952
> *le va dejar como tortilla a la cabrona
> *


rip. :tears: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 09:11 AM~8519970
> *you musta heard that "excuse" before.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naw.. usually dont hear any kinda excuse.. duct tape,keeps em quite


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 08:15 AM~8519985
> *naw..  usually dont hear any kinda excuse..  probably cause of the duct tape
> 
> 
> ...


youre such a pimp. :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

oh yea....TGIF everyone!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 09:19 AM~8519997
> *oh yea....TFIG everyone!!!
> *


dislexic?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:19 AM~8520001
> *dislexic?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


my bad. its this headache.  

wish i coulda got some asprin last night. :uh:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 08:20 AM~8520007
> *wish i coulda got some asprin last night. :uh:
> *


I'm sorry to hear that, but with me you will never have to use that excuse :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 08:19 AM~8519997
> *oh yea....TFIG everyone!!!
> *


TELL FATBOY I'M GOOD??? :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Mac2lac , The 88 Deez will debut at the car show next Saturday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2007, 08:22 AM~8520015
> *I'm sorry to hear that, but with me you will never have to use that excuse  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

i like youre thinkin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 09:22 AM~8520017
> *TELL FATBOY I'M GOOD??? :dunno:
> *


she was using her star wars talk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 08:22 AM~8520017
> *TELL FATBOY I'M GOOD??? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2007, 08:22 AM~8520015
> *I'm sorry to hear that, but with me you will never have to use that excuse  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:23 AM~8520023
> *she was using her star wars talk
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think goofy would appreciate that. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 08:22 AM~8520019
> *Mac2lac , The 88 Deez will debut at the car show next Saturday.
> *


take good care of my knockoffs :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Aug 10 2007, 08:22 AM~8520015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 09:25 AM~8520029
> *appreciate that, goofy would not  :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 10 2007, 08:28 AM~8520052
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 

all fun and jokes in here.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 08:29 AM~8520056
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

took me awhile to figure out what the fk you were talkin bout!! 

im still half asleep. im soooooooooo tired!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 09:31 AM~8520066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> took me awhile to figure out what the fk you were talkin bout!!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 08:42 AM~8520123
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *Lord Goofy*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, KRAZYTOYZ, latinkustoms4ever

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 07:29 AM~8520056
> *:uh:
> *


sorry bastard.. :biggrin: ...our friendship...over it is... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Goofy , the lac is getting some hydraulics .It should be done by next weekend.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 07:45 AM~8520149
> *Goofy , the lac is getting some hydraulics .It should be done by next weekend.
> *


dont remind me of the biggest mistake i made in my life.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone have Desert Dreams phone number so I can invite them to our Car Show? Pm me.


Juan KT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 07:48 AM~8520153
> *Anyone have Desert Dreams phone number so I can invite them to our Car Show? Pm me.
> Juan KT
> *


i do...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 09:45 AM~8520149
> *Goofy , the lac is getting some hydraulics .It should be done by next weekend.
> *


dang fool, you got a car lot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HI n LO what happened to that carshow promoter?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 07:50 AM~8520166
> *dang fool, you got a car lot
> *


I am selling the Lincoln ,the sunroof regal is not for sell or the t-top cutlass is not for sale.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 09:59 AM~8520237
> *I am selling the Lincoln ,the sunroof regal is not for sell or the t-top cutlass is not for sale.
> *


trade for the gn?










j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 09:47 AM~8520151
> *dont remind me of the biggest mistake i made in my life.....
> *


:yessad:

agreed

confirmed

co-signed

:loco:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 08:00 AM~8520247
> *:yessad:
> 
> agreed
> ...


if i want your opinion.."ILL BEAT IT OUT OF YOU!!!" :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Sixty8imp , I ordered 6 porta potties just for you at our Car Show.Are you going to Hop you impala?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 08:47 AM~8520151
> *dont remind me of the biggest mistake i made in my life.....
> *



one here just like it....same color....needs transmission....my homie picked it up for $1000.... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 08:06 AM~8520291
> *one here just like it....same color....needs transmission....my homie picked it up for $1000.... :biggrin:
> *


I will trade him for the 88 Daytons.





















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:59 AM~8520243
> *trade for the gn?
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


fkn tease


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 10:05 AM~8520289
> *Sixty8imp , I ordered 6 porta potties just for you at our Car Show.Are you going to Hop you impala?
> *


you need to put one of those oversized handicap porta-cans.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 10:07 AM~8520302
> *I will trade him for the 88 Daytons.
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


fkn tease


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 08:07 AM~8520305
> *fkn tease
> *


I would've bought the GN , but Latin would not let me make it a Hopper.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 10:09 AM~8520314
> *I would've bought the GN , but Latin would not let me make it a Hopper.
> *


You could do whatever you want with it. Kept getting "oh i don't know, any lower on the price? my wife says i have too many cars, let me sell my motorcycle 1st" and soo on. 

:twak: 

not for sale anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:11 AM~8520332
> *You could do whatever you want with it.  Kept getting "oh i don't know, any lower on the price?  My Association DEED RESTRICTIONS says i have too many cars, let me sell my motorcycle 1st" and soo on.
> 
> :twak:
> ...


Not my wife ,she doesnt care how many cars I have as long as I pay the bills. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 10:16 AM~8520381
> *Not my wife ,she doesnt care how many cars I have as long as I pay the bills. :biggrin:
> *


 x2 need to throw on the weld wheels this weekend and see how it looks with them on.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:56 AM~8520210
> *HI n LO what happened to that carshow promoter?
> *













:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 10:19 AM~8520403
> *:0
> *


I was going to hit that nikkuh up for some autoparts


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 10 2007, 05:32 AM~8519595
> *:biggrin:  sugar momma
> *


I'm sorry if I broke your heart. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:56 AM~8520210
> *HI n LO what happened to that carshow promoter?
> *



SNJ is dead....get over it!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 09:17 AM~8520385
> *  x2  need to throw on the weld wheels this weekend and see how it looks with them on.
> *


bet it cant do no doughnuts... :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 09:09 AM~8520314
> *I would've bought the GN , but Latin would not let me make it a Hopper.
> *


U wanna make everything a hopper!! :biggrin: I bought my car and you wanna make my Dakota into a hopper :angry: pobrecita troqa...it'll fall apart for sure. Its a dodge. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 10:20 AM~8520418
> *bet it cant do no doughnuts... :uh:
> *


don't tempt me. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 09:08 AM~8520308
> *you need to put one of those oversized handicap porta-cans.
> *


with the elevator n ramps n shit and 600 gal holding tank


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 10:22 AM~8520431
> *with the elevator n ramps n shit and 600 gal holding tank
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn i just spit banana all over my computer


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 08:21 AM~8520426
> *U wanna make everything a hopper!! :biggrin:  I bought my car and you wanna make my Dakota into a hopper  :angry:  pobrecita troqa...it'll fall apart for sure.  Its a dodge. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I will make the Dakota a single pump ,it will last longer. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 09:21 AM~8520427
> *don't tempt me.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you need to race Ernesto in t=his 63 that ntch is FAST!!! we went VROOOOOOOOOOM the other day


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 08:22 AM~8520431
> *with the elevator n ramps n shit and 600 gal holding tank
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 09:23 AM~8520441
> *I will make the Dakota a single pump ,it will last longer. :biggrin:
> *



Sponsored by? U know I am a broke messican! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

EMILIANOS SATURDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 08:25 AM~8520456
> *Sponsored by?  U know I am a broke messican! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



Krazy Toyz :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8520443
> *you need to race Ernesto in t=his 63 that ntch is FAST!!! we went VROOOOOOOOOOM the other day
> *


too much weight in the '63 i'll smoke it.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 08:26 AM~8520461
> *EMILIANOS SATURDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 08:23 AM~8520443
> *you need to race Ernesto in t=his 63 that ntch is FAST!!! we went VROOOOOOOOOOM the other day
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 09:27 AM~8520480
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where's ellie?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:30 AM~8520500
> *Where's ellie?
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Aug 10 2007, 09:22 AM~8520431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 10:32 AM~8520523
> *wtf.....
> *


yesterdays conversation. go back like 30 pages


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 09:26 AM~8520472
> *too much weight in the '63 i'll smoke it.
> *


Lol no sixty8imp won't be in it


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:34 AM~8520537
> *yesterdays conversation.  go back like 30 pages
> *


link it ....computer wizard.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 10:34 AM~8520544
> *link it ....computer wizard.... :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8514185

start there and continue reading


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 08:34 AM~8520540
> *Lol no sixty8imp won't be in it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 10:34 AM~8520540
> *Lol no sixty8imp won't be in it
> *


LOL he's going to pistol whip you!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 09:26 AM~8520470
> *Krazy Toyz  :0
> *



Empire hopper sponsored by Krazy Toyz?! :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 09:37 AM~8520565
> *LOL  he's going to pistol whip you!
> *



naw he likes gettin in close


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

working on big things for "08"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

the boogyman


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 10:39 AM~8520588
> *naw he likes gettin in close
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2007, 08:40 AM~8520597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats your record label... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2007, 10:40 AM~8520597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who are you competing against my nikkuh? if you got into the dj b'ness i'd start laughing cabron :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2007, 09:40 AM~8520597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big things?! you sound like Atmosphere!! :angry: :uh: 

HAHA saw that nukkah last night at our spot and then he rode with Ric to BOND. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 08:41 AM~8520607
> *thats your record label... :biggrin:
> *


heard you signed blocc and tina... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Price = $4500 In Houston , Texas


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 09:37 AM~8520565
> *LOL  he's going to pistol whip you!
> *


atiently waiting:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 10:42 AM~8520616
> *heard you signed blocc and tina... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i'm still waiting for the promo cd


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 09:42 AM~8520612
> *who are you competing against my nikkuh?  if you got into the dj b'ness i'd start laughing cabron  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



U talkin about 









:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 10:45 AM~8520643
> *U talkin about
> 
> 
> ...


I never seen that clock, how much?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 08:44 AM~8520633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i'm still waiting for the promo cd
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 10 2007, 09:41 AM~8520607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


atmosphere...lol!.......Ric is the short dude from Milan right? he hanging with your fav people now?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 10:46 AM~8520653
> *:biggrin:
> *


i don't remember, was blocc singing or busting a rap?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 10 2007, 09:46 AM~8520654
> *no its not a record label........
> atmosphere...lol!.......Ric is the short dude from Milan right? he hanging with your fav people now?
> *



Naw, more like he was hangin with my boy Ric.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Krome Dome will be signing autographs at our show!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Aug 10 2007, 10:05 AM~8520289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


713ridaz going? if so, i dont wanna miss this.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 09:49 AM~8520687
> *Naw, more like he was hangin with my boy Ric.
> *


lol i was talking to one of my homies and they where walking from club to club and he said he was just following them...lol! they where like dude fucking leave already lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 10:54 AM~8520727
> *Chrome Dome will be signing autographs at our show!
> *


I'll take two :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> fk you.. last time i share my weed with a hater. :angry:
> 
> 
> I was just kidding, dont get your feelings hurt .We are still cool. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 09:54 AM~8520727
> *Chrome Dome will be signing autographs at our show!
> *


and at the car wash!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 09:30 AM~8520500
> *Where's ellie?
> 
> 
> ...


X10000000000. :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 09:51 AM~8520706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"Got alot of uuhhh.. Sharks out there. Tryin to take a bite of something. Whats hot. Alot of chameleons out there tryin to change up, anytime something new comes along. Everybody wants a bite." -intro to Rock Superstar by Cypress Hill ft. Chino Moreno (Deftones)


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

carwash/ hotdog sale!!!!!

augsut 12th, this sunday from 9a.m. - 4p.m.

@ orielly auto parts, on woodforest and overbluff in channelview...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 11:23 AM~8520954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** said hotdog :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 10:26 AM~8520974
> ****** said hotdog  :uh:
> *


 :uh: what would you suggest for the menu? U prefer Kosher Hot dogs?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 11:34 AM~8521039
> *:uh:  what would you suggest for the menu? U prefer Kosher Hot dogs?
> *


brisket, fajitas, potatoe salad, ranch style beans..


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 10:34 AM~8521039
> *:uh:  what would you suggest for the menu? U prefer Kosher Hot dogs?
> *



no empiesen!!! puro pinche winnie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 11:36 AM~8521063
> *no empiesen!!! puro pinche winnie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


is ellie sponsoring the weenies? LMFAO!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 10:38 AM~8521072
> *is ellie sponsoring the weenies?  LMFAO!
> *



???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 11:39 AM~8521078
> *???
> *


yesterday's chat where monica said ellie had a teeny weeny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 10:38 AM~8521072
> *is ellie sponsoring the weenies?  LMFAO!
> *


LMMFAO! 

I only eat beef or turkey hot dogs.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 09:41 AM~8521091
> *LMMFAO!
> 
> I only eat beef or turkey hot dogs.
> *


um hummm :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 11:41 AM~8521091
> *LMMFAO!
> 
> I only eat beef or turkey hot dogs.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 10:41 AM~8521091
> *LMMFAO!
> 
> I only eat beef or turkey hot dogs.
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

WHAT UP DARKNESS? :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 10:41 AM~8521101
> *um hummm :yes:
> *


Who told u? :ugh: hahah! Jk!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 10:42 AM~8521105
> *:ugh:
> *


Wtf? U don't eat hot dogs?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 11:57 AM~8521213
> *Wtf? U don't eat hot dogs?
> *


yeah but no one asked what flavored weenies you like :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 10:48 AM~8521158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Now I want James coney island! Too bad not today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dualhex or chismelows, is this another club promoter/picture taker?

nga just sent me a request on myspace and said to add him in a pm. wtf?


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=158958806

on the other hand.. pinche nick el tease

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8520589


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 10:58 AM~8521227
> *yeah but no one asked what flavored weenies you like  :ugh:
> *


Lol! My bad. I'm jus hungry.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 09:23 AM~8520954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 08:26 AM~8520461
> *EMILIANOS SATURDAY NIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


im down, ill tell juanitos its gonna be funny....if they even let him in again.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2007, 12:20 PM~8521372
> *im down, ill tell juanitos its gonna be funny....if they even let him in again.
> *


whats the occasion?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Aug 10 2007, 09:54 AM~8521205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one.. i can see it in u.. u like big beef


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 10 2007, 10:24 AM~8521408
> *whats the occasion?
> *


no occasion needed to drink beer and hang with homies :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2007, 12:26 PM~8521424
> *no occasion needed to drink beer and hang with homies  :biggrin:
> *


 maybe i'll swing by there. the one off of Spencer??


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> sup fucker..
> whatcha been doin!
> 
> Not much, just getting ready to head out to Longview for the car show! Then off for a little gambling! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 10 2007, 12:28 PM~8521432
> * maybe i'll swing by there. the one off of Spencer??
> *


hey buey wear your club shirt.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 11:26 AM~8521415
> *no one.. i can see it in u.. u like big beef
> *


Lol! Crazy ass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 10 2007, 12:28 PM~8521432
> * maybe i'll swing by there. the one off of Spencer??
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

1969 impala 2Dr HT 327 car for sale. 

400 no title. Project car or parts. Woth that in metal alone. 

Holla if interested.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 11:24 AM~8521910
> *1969 impala 2Dr HT 327 car for sale.
> 
> 400 no title. Project car or parts. Woth that in metal alone.
> ...


That would make a good Hopper!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 01:26 PM~8521931
> *That would make a good Hopper!
> *


or a good hot rod


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 01:24 PM~8521910
> *1969 impala 2Dr HT 327 car for sale.
> 
> 400 no title. Project car or parts. Woth that in metal alone.
> ...


another high quality ride you selling there!! :uh: 

remember the rust buket u sold that fool? man even drove across country for it.. foolish.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G+Aug 10 2007, 10:23 AM~8520954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like one of our events :biggrin: 

we had a bbq plate sale and car wash at o'reilly's once...the damn health inspector came by......he was gonna fine our ass for no permit, no food handlers card, and some other shit....so we said...ok...we'll just eat it and not sell it.... :biggrin: ...even needed health permit to sell snow cones :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 11:27 AM~8521941
> *or a good hot rod
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 10 2007, 01:32 PM~8521979
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

taken by yours truly


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Rough but cheap project for those that aint scared to do a full build up on their own.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 09:54 AM~8520731
> *
> 
> 713ridaz going?  if so, i dont wanna miss this.
> *


 DONT KNOW YET :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > sup fucker..
> > whatcha been doin!
> >
> > Not much, just getting ready to head out to Longview for the car show! Then off for a little gambling! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 12:27 PM~8521943
> *another high quality ride you selling there!!  :uh:
> 
> remember the rust buket u sold that fool?  man even drove across country for it.. foolish.
> *


Mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2007, 01:33 PM~8522003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay anda la china de las cantinas. LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 01:46 PM~8522080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rip out that 327 and junk the rest.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2007, 11:35 AM~8522014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 11:29 AM~8521953
> *:thumbsup: .....good luck on the event homie....
> 
> damn man....i thought i was bad havin our car washes from 10-3.....haha....i sure don't miss those days......ya'll boys put in some washin!!
> ...


damn u 1up everyone.......lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:10 PM~8522282
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



cuidado....15 will get you 20!!! :nono:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 12:12 PM~8522304
> *cuidado....15 will get you 20!!! :nono:
> *


bullshit girl 19...my boy joe wit the truck is tappin that...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:12 PM~8522301
> damn u 1up everyone.......lol j/k  :biggrin:
> [/b]



oh no homie....been hustlin for yrs...i know how hard it is to raise money and trust me, we've tried it all....valentines dances, raffles, bbq plate sales, car washes, escorting for quinceaneras.....not ballers like you h-town boys.....we scrapin pennies....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:13 PM~8522310
> *bullshit girl 19...my boy joe wit the truck is tappin that...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ....boy from Knights of Pleasure posted pics of her......some other dude told him she was only 15....he says...nah....15 1/2...hahahaha..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 12:14 PM~8522325
> *oh no homie....been hustlin for yrs...i know how hard it is to raise money and trust me, we've tried it all....valentines dances, raffles, bbq plate sales, car washes, escorting for quinceaneras.....not ballers like you h-town boys.....we scrapin pennies....
> *


you forgot cutting grass, sellin non brand colas...and tacos.... :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 12:13 PM~8522310
> *bullshit girl 19...my boy joe wit the truck is tappin that...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 12:16 PM~8522336
> *:0 :0  :0  :0 ....boy from Knights of Pleasure posted pics of her......some other dude told him she was only 15....he says...nah....15 1/2...hahahaha.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ...my boy is 20..so 4 1/2yrs older aint to bad.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:16 PM~8522338
> *you forgot cutting grass, sellin non brand colas...and tacos.... :biggrin:
> *



oh snap....i did.....now cuttin grass...i pay someone to do that....fk that shit....you need some extra $$?? :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

shit we do it to give us an excuse to get together and shoot the shit.... money or not...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 10 2007, 12:17 PM~8522341
> *:biggrin:
> *


u know wuts up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 10 2007, 01:18 PM~8522348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 12:18 PM~8522350
> *oh snap....i did.....now cuttin grass...i pay someone to do that....fk that shit....you need some extra $$?? :biggrin:
> *


sorry i dont do farms and plantaions.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:20 PM~8522366
> *sorry i dont do farms and plantaions.... :biggrin:
> *


damn spaniards......always makin excuses....haha :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 12:18 PM~8522356
> *shit we do it to give us an excuse to get together and shoot the shit.... money or not...... :biggrin:
> *


and pay kromedomes light bill :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 12:21 PM~8522375
> *damn spaniards......always makin excuses....haha  :biggrin:
> *


epa!!!!!!!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:21 PM~8522376
> *and pay kromedomes light bill  :biggrin:
> *


dont have a bill...boot leggin from the neighbor.... got the orange extention cord goin cross the drive way... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 12:23 PM~8522399
> *dont have a bill...boot leggin from the neighbor.... got the orange extention cord goin cross the drive way... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Jack in the box


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:21 PM~8522383
> *epa!!!!!!!!
> *



i was gonna even hook you up with some tamales. :angry: :biggrin: .........blocc, darkness, john(firme), and disturbed came to my house and tore some tamales up.....fkn darkess can eat!!!!!!.....i was like damn *****...you supposed to take the outside off....hahahaha...j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 10 2007, 01:33 PM~8521996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bondo and some buffing + chinaz, and it'd prolly make it into some clubs.. aint gonna say names.. but none i'd want anything to do with.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 01:23 PM~8522399
> *dont have a bill...boot leggin from the neighbor.... got the orange extention cord goin cross the drive way... :biggrin:
> *



GANG$TA........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 12:25 PM~8522415
> *bondo and some buffing + chinaz, and it'd prolly make it into some clubs.. aint gonna say names..    but none i'd want anything to do with.
> *


calm down loco68 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 10 2007, 12:33 PM~8522003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE WAS THE STRIPPER LAST WEEK AT EMILIANOS I WAS ALL LIKE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:16 PM~8522338
> *you forgot cutting grass, sellin non brand colas...and tacos.... :biggrin:
> *


you live in the middle of mojoville, what you talmbout?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 12:27 PM~8522439
> *SHE WAS THE STRIPPER LAST WEEK AT EMILIANOS I WAS ALL LIKE
> *


which one..la china??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 01:25 PM~8522415
> *bondo and some buffing + chinaz, and it'd prolly make it into some clubs.. aint gonna say names..    but none i'd want anything to do with.
> *


:roflmao: 

Danny are u already drinking?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 12:29 PM~8522455
> *you live in the middle of mojoville, what you talmbout?
> *


calm down *captin save a *******!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 02:27 PM~8522439
> *SHE WAS THE STRIPPER LAST WEEK AT EMILIANOS I WAS ALL LIKE
> *


that rata been stripping for years. she has history at Hullaballoos. You can catch her at jr's icehouse on thursday nights.



Only reason i know is my bro'ham dj's there on thursdays. last night was his last time playing there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:30 PM~8522472
> *calm down captin save a ******!!
> *


no problema oceanback. LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 01:23 PM~8522399
> *dont have a bill...boot leggin from the neighbor.... got the orange extention cord goin cross the drive way... :biggrin:
> *


DONT MAKE ME GO OVER THERE AND FUCK SHIT UP AGAIN. :0 :uh:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 12:31 PM~8522482
> *no problema oceanback.  LOL
> *


lol.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 10 2007, 02:27 PM~8522430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAW.. but we can booze 2nite if you down.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 12:33 PM~8522504
> *ok empire stikes back.
> NAW..  but we can booze 2nite if you down.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 01:29 PM~8522455
> *you live in the middle of mojoville, what you talmbout?
> *



dejalo....he's a lil confused....he still thinks darth vader is for real.....and from spain..... :biggrin: ......


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:29 PM~8522457
> *which one..la china??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 02:33 PM~8522515
> *dejalo....he's a lil confused....he still thinks darth vader is for real.....and from spain..... :biggrin: ......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 12:33 PM~8522515
> *dejalo....he's a lil confused....he still thinks darth vader is for real.....and from spain..... :biggrin: ......
> *


oh snap......u two fruit pickers want to cap!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 12:34 PM~8522516
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:35 PM~8522530
> *oh snap......u two fruit pickers want to cap!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


nah, i support the Gypsy Kings hno:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 01:32 PM~8522492
> *DONT MAKE ME GO OVER THERE AND FUCK SHIT UP AGAIN. :0  :uh:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



no shit your the reason we had to got bootleg.... fuckin up power lines in that short bus you drive... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 12:36 PM~8522546
> *nah, i support the Gypsy Kings  hno:
> *


oh i thought you were down wit *los chivos de norte!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:37 PM~8522554
> *oh i thought you were down wit los chivos de norte!!!!!!!!
> *


Negatory sir, don't watch Mexicans practicing for the run across the border.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:35 PM~8522530
> *oh snap......u two fruit pickers want to cap!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i slang tacos and cheap sodas fker......puro pinche paletero aqui buey!!!!! ahua!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 01:36 PM~8522548
> *no shit your the reason we had to got bootleg.... fuckin up power lines in that short bus you drive... :biggrin:
> *


DONT BE HATIN. I DID IT ONCE AND I'LL DO IT AGAIN . :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 02:39 PM~8522570
> *i slang tacos and cheap sodas fker......puro pinche paletero aqui buey!!!!! ahua!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Pinche pocho. Se escribe "AJUA!" :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 12:39 PM~8522570
> *i slang tacos and cheap sodas fker......puro pinche paletero aqui buey!!!!! ahua!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 02:39 PM~8522571
> *DONT BE HATIN. I DID IT ONCE AND I'LL DO IT AGAIN . :biggrin:
> *


You drive a school bus?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PASO NICK?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 01:40 PM~8522579
> *You drive a school bus?
> *


NAW ***** HE TALKIN ABOUT THE DELIVERY TRUCK I "USED" TO DRIVE. :uh:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 01:40 PM~8522579
> *You drive a school bus?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 02:41 PM~8522588
> *NAW ***** HE TALKIN ABOUT THE DELIVERY TRUCK I "USED" TO DRIVE. :uh:
> *


My bad loco. Was about to say...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 10 2007, 01:40 PM~8522581
> *PASO NICK?
> *


WASSUP B"I"G BRO.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 12:41 PM~8522588
> *NAW ***** HE TALKIN ABOUT THE DELIVERY TRUCK I "USED" TO DRIVE. :uh:
> *


u used drive a Bimbo truck??? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:37 PM~8522554
> *oh i thought you were down wit los chivos de norte!!!!!!!!
> *





better than???










:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:43 PM~8522606
> *u used drive a Bimbo truck???  :biggrin:
> *


mas triste! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 01:39 PM~8522572
> *Pinche pocho.  Se escribe "AJUA!"  :twak:
> *



and yet more proof i'm not a MOJADO!!!!!!!..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 12:43 PM~8522607
> *better than???
> 
> 
> ...


your suit for the 10yrs show is finished


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:46 PM~8522630
> *your suit for the 10yrs show is finished
> 
> 
> ...



EL TACOHIENDOTE......hahahaha..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up princess


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 12:42 PM~8522603
> *WASSUP B"I"G BRO.
> *



CHILLIN , WHAT YALL GOT GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 10 2007, 02:41 PM~8522592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:43 PM~8522606
> *u used drive a Bimbo truck???  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 11:49 AM~8522645
> *wut up princess
> *


not much just about to get ready 4 work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 10 2007, 02:51 PM~8522661
> *not much just about to get ready 4 work
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

retirement plan??










:biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2007, 01:50 PM~8522653
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT'S THE ONE!!!!!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 11:53 AM~8522671
> *:uh:
> *


whats that face 4?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 10 2007, 12:51 PM~8522661
> *not much just about to get ready 4 work
> *


kool..might go up there saturday...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:43 PM~8522606
> *u used drive a Bimbo truck???  :biggrin:
> *


IT SAYS "AIRGAS"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 12:59 PM~8522723
> *IT SAYS "AIRGAS"
> *


i know homie..wut up wit sat.??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 10 2007, 02:56 PM~8522692
> *whats that face 4?
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 11:59 AM~8522722
> *kool..might go up there saturday...
> *


cool cool , its DJ rough-cuts Big b-day bash!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 10 2007, 01:49 PM~8522647
> *CHILLIN , WHAT YALL GOT GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND?
> *


GION TO EMILIANOS. YOU CUMMIN DOWN OR WHAT??? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 10 2007, 01:00 PM~8522742
> *cool cool , its DJ rough-cuts Big b-day bash!
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:00 PM~8522732
> *i know homie..wut up wit sat.??
> *


EMILIANOS FOR SURE. EVERYONE IS INVITED SINCE LAST TIME SOME PEOPLE SAID I DIDN'T INVITE.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 12:04 PM~8522775
> *EMILIANOS FOR SURE. EVERYONE IS INVITED SINCE LAST TIME SOME PEOPLE SAID I DIDN'T INVITE.
> *


Thanks nick for promoting the bar!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FK NIX and fk Emilianos.. 


ahh..there.. i feel better now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 10 2007, 12:10 PM~8522282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch lyin


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 12:10 PM~8522282
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 02:04 PM~8522775
> *EMILIANOS FOR SURE. EVERYONE IS INVITED SINCE LAST TIME SOME PEOPLE SAID I DIDN'T INVITE.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 02:10 PM~8522820
> *FK NIX  and fk Emilianos..
> ahh..there.. i feel better now
> *


Yea u already drinkin. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 03:36 PM~8523002
> *  :cheesy:
> *


you wont show up..so stfu..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 03:38 PM~8523014
> *Yea u already drinkin. Lol!
> *


why u keep askin that? :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 02:10 PM~8522820
> *FK NIX  and fk Emilianos..
> ahh..there.. i feel better now
> *



Theres no such thing as bad publicity...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 10 2007, 03:39 PM~8523025
> *Theres no such thing as bad publicity...
> *


no SHIT ? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 02:38 PM~8523015
> *you wont show up..so stfu..
> *


Hahahaha! Ok. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 02:39 PM~8523023
> *why u keep askin that?  :uh:
> *


Bored.


5 o'clock needs 2 hurry up & come on. Ready 2 get the hell outta here.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 03:45 PM~8523066
> *Bored.
> 5 o'clock needs 2 hurry up & come on. Ready 2 get the hell outta here.
> *


 :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 03:45 PM~8523066
> *Bored.
> 5 o'clock needs 2 hurry up & come on. Ready 2 get the hell outta here.
> *


530pm for me..but dont matter..after today..never coming back to this office again.. start new gig on monday..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 10 2007, 02:46 PM~8523072
> *:no:
> *


sup chino.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 03:48 PM~8523090
> *sup chino.
> *


oh you talkin to me? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 02:46 PM~8523078
> *530pm for me..but dont matter..after today..never coming back to this office again..  start new gig on monday..
> *




Good luck w that


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

out bitches! laterz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 10 2007, 02:49 PM~8523095
> *oh you talkin to me?  :uh:
> *


Hahahaha! Hush it. I know u missed talkin to me. :ugh: lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 03:52 PM~8523123
> *Hahahaha! Hush it. I know u missed talkin to me. :ugh:  lol!
> *


 :no:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 01:10 PM~8522824
> *jailbate...
> hmm
> 
> ...


i smell hater!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:53 PM~8523131
> *i smell hater!!!  :biggrin:
> *


or blocker :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 10 2007, 02:53 PM~8523129
> *:no:
> *


Rite.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2007, 02:34 PM~8522516
> *:yes:
> *


shit been waitin to see them nalgas again.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 03:56 PM~8523149
> *Rite.
> *


i miss talkin to ya.. i miss whispering in your ear "are you wearing chonies?  "


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 03:04 PM~8523207
> *i miss talkin to ya.. i miss whispering in your ear  "are you wearing chonies?    "
> *


Haha! That was a good one. Fker! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 04:11 PM~8523273
> *Haha! That was a good one. Fker! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 03:04 PM~8523207
> *i miss talkin to ya.. i miss whispering in your ear  "what flavor is your wine cooler?    "
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 04:22 PM~8523350
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


how original..


fk'n hater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 03:22 PM~8523350
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


No aye chisme?!? I'm surprised! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hahaha! Nevermind! I saw what u did Mike! Lol!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 02:33 PM~8523419
> *No aye chisme?!? I'm surprised! Lol!
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!! GET BENT OVER MIJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 10 2007, 03:44 PM~8523493
> *AYE CHISME!!!!!!!  GET BENT OVER MIJA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Haha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 04:46 PM~8523513
> *Haha!
> *


so, you got my drink 2nite or wha?


and u get my text earlier?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 03:55 PM~8523548
> *so, you got my drink 2nite or wha?
> and u get my text earlier?
> *


I'm broke. 

What text?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 05:08 PM~8523615
> *I'm broke.
> 
> What text?
> *


oops..didnt go thru..but i re-sent


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. im' outta here.. 


deuce.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 04:13 PM~8523652
> *oops..didnt go thru..but i re-sent
> *


Ha! U prob sent it to another chic! 

Bout the text...someones gonna get hurt! hno: 

Lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:53 PM~8523131
> *i smell hater!!!  :biggrin:
> *


tryin to help u out..

we all know how u are. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 05:18 PM~8523691
> *Ha! U prob sent it to another chic!
> 
> Bout the text...someones gonna get hurt! hno:
> ...


sometimes peoples feelings gotta get hurt. :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 04:13 PM~8524022
> *tryin to help u out..
> 
> we all know how u are. :0
> *


 :biggrin: oh you heard one too many stories bout daddy...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 10:00 PM~8525329
> *:biggrin: oh you heard one too many stories bout daddy...
> *


i sense a disturbance in the force


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup big pimp


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 10 2007, 08:00 PM~8525329
> *:biggrin: oh you heard one too many stories bout my bitch ass...
> *


plenty


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP BITCHES


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup hoe


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 05:13 PM~8524022
> *tryin to help u out..
> 
> we all know how u are. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 10 2007, 07:01 AM~8519548
> *"Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious." -coca pearl-
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaan hold up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 11 2007, 02:22 AM~8526889
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

CARWASH

WHERE: @ ORIELLY AUTO PARTS ON WOODFOREST IN CHANNELVIEW.....

WHEN: TOMORROW AUG. 12TH.

FROM: 9 A.M. TO 4 P.M.

WILL BE PRESSURE WASHING CARS FOR DONATIONS.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 11 2007, 10:47 AM~8527981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hand washing available? lecab is dirty :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

man its fkin HOT outside! :thumbsdown:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't have internet at my apt. but if anyone know about the show tomorrow...ticket prices? Entry prices? ect... let me know


...text me if you can


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 11 2007, 04:06 PM~8529662
> *man its fkin HOT outside! :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: stay indoors..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2007, 09:06 AM~8527639
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2007, 03:31 PM~8529813
> *:uh:  stay indoors..
> *


uh i am...now. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 door..so who cares.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

if some one is selling a drivable ride let me know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Aug 11 2007, 06:10 PM~8530286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

does it have rott in it or is it just top rust


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 11 2007, 06:19 PM~8530331
> *does it have rott in it or is it just top rust
> *


it'll buff out


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2007, 05:19 PM~8530335
> *it'll buff out
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 11 2007, 06:19 PM~8530335
> *it'll buff out
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTT!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fool said NO TRADEs.. no shyt.. lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 11 2007, 04:55 PM~8530248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not mines just posting for someone...but thanks for heads up turkey neck.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2007, 09:23 PM~8525906
> *plenty
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 12 2007, 09:45 AM~8534322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The oldschool logo looks clean...yall should use it again...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 12 2007, 11:58 AM~8534401
> *The oldschool logo looks clean...yall should use it again...
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp,. u are scarey ass *****, scared to come out last nite.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 10:53 AM~8534703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2007, 01:01 PM~8534742
> *big pimp,. u are scarey ass *****, scared to come out last nite.
> *


yeah.. i was skurred like this hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 12 2007, 12:39 AM~8532408
> *dj short dog does maybe you can tell him your self...
> 
> *


He doesn't own it anymore. been long gone for a while now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 12 2007, 02:10 PM~8535074
> *He doesn't own it anymore.  been long gone for a while now.
> *


guess he came to his senses about a pinche 4 door


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

danny there were a couple guys looking for you last nite at the bar. told them i aint got nothing to do with you online shananigans. keep that pistol close :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 02:11 PM~8535082
> *guess he came to his senses about a pinche 4 door
> *


No, homeboy had that car since h.s. still had the vert when he had that 4 door. threw a price at a homeboy not thinking he'd buy it for the price he put on it. homeboy of his went to the bank.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2007, 02:16 PM~8535110
> *danny there were a couple guys looking for you last nite at the bar. told them i aint got nothing to do with you online shananigans. keep that pistol close  :0
> *


u know me.. always got my 9 handy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 02:24 PM~8535161
> *u know me..  always got my 9 handy.
> *


"Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious." -coca pearl-

ese pinche coca. haven't seen homeboy online since he realized a chile was up that skirt. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 11 2007, 02:22 AM~8526889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


latin..u musta missed these posts.... think he going :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 02:28 PM~8535186
> *latin..u musta missed these posts....    think he going  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 12 2007, 01:10 PM~8535074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt be able to part with it tho...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 12 2007, 03:57 PM~8535572
> *
> i wouldnt be able to part with it tho...
> *


cause u like bullshit .. it can be a 64 all day..but dont mean shyt with 4 doors.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 04:11 PM~8535642
> *cause u like bullshit ..  it can be a 64 all day..but dont mean shyt with 4 doors.
> *


realtalk07


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2007, 05:40 PM~8536028
> *realtalk07
> *


yeah.. 4 doors suck huh slim? esp when they break down. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 07:15 PM~8536536
> *yeah.. 4 doors suck huh slim? esp when they break down.  :uh:
> *


yep mine sucks all the time.......but aint nothin like bieng a big fat ass pussy scared to go out cuz sum ****** want pancakes after the club......***** say he got the nine handy.......***** wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 12 2007, 03:11 PM~8535642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 12 2007, 08:32 PM~8537138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daily is key word.. 2dr stashed.. but u dont know nothing about that. matter of fact, u even have a low right now?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Aug 12 2007, 03:11 PM~8535642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na could care less bout some non X framed impala...

and yeah i have several lows, classics, rodders.... wtf u worried bout it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 12 2007, 09:59 PM~8537907
> *like bullshit...now you know what ti like...damn on my nuts more than these bitches ...
> na could care less bout some non X framed impala...
> 
> ...


well,more power to ya.. but like i said.. i could give a fk about a 4 door.. and if you wanna hate on my DAILY For being 4 door.. help yourself.. but my daily cleaner then some other peoples lows..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like 2nite's show just gettin started.. lemme go get a cigs and drink.. gonna take awhile to break ****** off


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 09:11 PM~8538061
> *well,more power to ya..  but like i said.. i could give a fk about a 4 door..  and if you wanna hate on my DAILY For being 4 door..  help yourself..  but my daily cleaner then some other peoples lows..
> *


thats wonderfull man.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 12 2007, 10:18 PM~8538148
> *thats wonderfull man.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

95'
TRUCK FOR SALE V-6 4.3 RUNS REAL GOOD TRANSMISSION PROBLEMS ONLY EVERTHING OK...FOR MORE INFO CALL 832 577 1731 THANKS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

shit if yall dont like 4 door and if yall have one pass that bitch my way. i LOVE 4 doors especially sedans


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 12 2007, 09:45 PM~8538428
> *shit if yall dont like 4 door and if yall have one pass that bitch my way. i LOVE 4 doors especially sedans
> *


long as its a clean ass chevy and built up right its got my RESPECT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 11 2007, 06:10 PM~8530286
> *if some one is selling a drivable ride let me know
> *





























CADDY IS FOR SALE IF PRICE IS RIGHT...HIT ME UP 832 577 1731 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 12 2007, 08:51 PM~8538469
> *long as its a clean ass chevy and built up right its got my RESPECT
> 
> *


thats the same way i feel about 2 doors


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 12 2007, 09:52 PM~8538483
> *thats the same way i feel about 2 doors
> *


right...

i was born n raised around rides so its in my blood...literaly i think..

im a car guy before a lowrider, from working "hands on" on my rides on my own i learned to apreciate and preserve the original body lines on a classic car...and not chop them up so much, but that dont mean i wont be customising my shit,.. got have at least one LOW.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

why don't ya'll two just start kissin now.. 

:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 09:08 PM~8538625
> *why don't ya'll two just start kissin now..
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Only like 80 cars at car show and I didn't win  Oh well, it's not like my car is show quality anyway. Better than Lord Goofy :biggrin: Mine comes with live model on hood. :biggrin: Just kidding Goofy, I didn't even see you there.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 09:08 PM~8538625
> *why don't ya'll two just start kissin now..
> 
> :uh:
> *


Pics


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Aug 12 2007, 09:54 PM~8537863
> *truth be told. i aint quick on da trigga..but quick to slap a *****..  you, i wouldnt be able to reach.. so you'll get a pass.  :uh:
> daily is key word..  2dr stashed..  but u dont know nothing about that.  matter of fact, u even have a low right now?
> *


fuck that slap me ***** ......i dont need a pass.....ima just pass this ass whoppin to ya ......gonna be a bunch of fat slappin goin on


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2007, 11:02 PM~8539109
> *fuck that slap me ***** ......i dont need a pass.....ima just pass this ass whoppin to ya ......gonna be a bunch of fat slappin goin on
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 12 2007, 07:32 PM~8537138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

So donde estan orita?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2007, 12:02 AM~8539109
> *fuck that slap me ***** ......i dont need a pass.....ima just pass this ass whoppin to ya ......gonna be a bunch of fat slappin goin on
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Aug 13 2007, 12:56 AM~8539552
> *So donde estan orita?
> *


here we go again. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 12 2007, 09:42 PM~8538944
> *Only like 80 cars at car show and I didn't win   Oh well, it's not like my car is show quality anyway.  Better than Lord Goofy  :biggrin: Mine comes with live model on hood.  :biggrin:  Just kidding Goofy, I didn't even see you there.
> *


I had to work....and seal the deal on my new truck...  

you going to krazy toyz show???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2007, 08:32 PM~8537138
> *yep mine sucks all the time.......but aint nothin like bieng a big fat ass pussy scared to go out cuz sum ****** want pancakes after the club......***** say he got the nine handy.......***** wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight :biggrin:
> *


ay buey!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 01:21 AM~8539728
> *here we go again.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2007, 08:32 PM~8537138
> *yep mine sucks all the time.......but aint nothin like bieng a big fat ass pussy scared to go out cuz sum ****** want pancakes after the club......***** say he got the nine handy.......***** wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Cool new name Danny. :ugh:


Mornin' ppl. I was wake bout 6 hours yday. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 07:51 AM~8540510
> *Cool new name Danny.  :ugh:
> Mornin' ppl. I was wake bout 6 hours yday.  :cheesy:
> *


I thought it was a new chick on board using danny's avatar. "Devious" :loco:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 07:51 AM~8540513
> *I thought it was a new chick on board using danny's avatar.  "Devious"  :loco:
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 06:51 AM~8540513
> *I thought it was a new chick on board using danny's avatar.  "Devious"  :loco:
> *


Haha! The girl names for guys must be catchin on! I thought it was that chic from Chicago. Lol! 

I knew it was him. Cuz of the shit talkin.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 13 2007, 04:18 AM~8540382
> *I had to work....and seal the deal on my new truck...
> 
> you going to krazy toyz show???
> *


I want to, but I'm going on a cruise Monday for a week and I've got so much to do before I go. Let's see how much I can get done before this weekend. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 07:59 AM~8540532
> *Haha! The girl names for guys must be catchin on! I thought it was that chic from Chicago. Lol!
> 
> I knew it was him. Cuz of the shit talkin.
> *


same here. devious sin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 07:00 AM~8540537
> *same here.  devious sin
> *


Yea her.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 06:07 AM~8540570
> *Yea her.
> *


anymore drunk msgs?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2007, 07:12 AM~8540585
> *anymore drunk msgs?
> *


not since sat/sun mornin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You ready for tonight? You get the txt message from mystery about meeting at hooters wed?

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: dj short dog, NIX CUSTOMS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

mornin h-town


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 06:33 AM~8540648
> *You ready for tonight?  You get the txt message from mystery about meeting at hooters wed?
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Yea I got it. I gotta finish up a project. Should b done tomorrow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A Mesican from the valley found himself in San Antonio and decided to approach a prostitute down on the River Walk. He asked her, "How much do you Sharge for the hour?" "$100," she replied. "Do you do Mesican style?" he asked.Not knowing exactly what this was, she refused.He tried to sweeten the deal and said, "I'll pay you $300 to do it ." Again she declined.Being the persistent type, he laid down a final offer. "I'll give you $500 to go Mesican style with me! What do you say?" Finally, she agrees, thinking, "Well I've been in the game for over ten years now. I've been there and done that, and had every kind of request from weirdoes from all over the world. How kinky could Mesican style be?" After an hour of every possible way and position, she turned to him and Said, "That was fantastic, but I was expecting something perverted and Disgusting. Where does the 'Mesican style' come in?" The Mesican popped a can of beer and replied, "I pay you next Friday when I Get my sheck."


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 09:11 AM~8540778
> *A Mesican from the valley found himself in San Antonio and decided to approach a prostitute down on the River Walk. He asked her, "How much do you Sharge for the hour?" "$100," she replied. "Do you do Mesican style?" he asked.Not knowing exactly what this was, she refused.He tried to sweeten the deal and said, "I'll pay you $300 to do it ." Again she declined.Being the persistent type, he laid down a final offer. "I'll give you $500 to go Mesican style with me! What do you say?" Finally, she agrees, thinking, "Well I've been in the game for over ten years now. I've been there and done that, and had every kind of request from weirdoes from all over the world. How kinky could Mesican style be?" After an hour of every possible way and position, she turned to him and Said, "That was fantastic, but I was expecting something perverted and Disgusting. Where does the 'Mesican style' come in?" The Mesican popped a can of beer and replied, "I pay you next Friday when I Get my sheck."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 13 2007, 05:51 AM~8540510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha
devious latin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 07:51 AM~8540510
> *Cool new name Danny.  :ugh:
> Mornin' ppl. I was wake bout 6 hours yday.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 13 2007, 09:06 AM~8540985
> *hahaha
> devious DJ latin
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

start new gig today..don't go in til 2pm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 09:18 AM~8541047
> *
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 10:30 AM~8541134
> *:ugh:
> *


last text messages we had. 

someone gonna get hurt.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 08:31 AM~8541136
> *last text messages we had.
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 10:31 AM~8541136
> *last text messages we had.
> 
> someone gonna get hurt.
> *


why you change your sn danny, skurred of something? hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 13 2007, 10:33 AM~8541152
> *why you change your sn danny, skurred of something?  hno:
> *


only thing i'm skurred of is you, mr bird flu


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 09:31 AM~8541136
> *last text messages we had.
> 
> someone gonna get hurt.
> *


Ha! Aint goin down like that. :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 13 2007, 09:32 AM~8541146
> *:0
> *


:twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 10:35 AM~8541158
> *only thing i'm skurred of is  you, mr bird flu
> *


you a smart man my friend. :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 10:37 AM~8541170
> *Ha! Aint goin down like that.  :nono:
> *


sings: "secret lovers.. thats what we are.. etc etc etc"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

umm..hrny.. i bet you gonna wanna know about this..

Freestyle Bomb Tour
Reliant Arena, Houston, TX 
Thu, Aug 23, 2007 08:00 PM 

Additional Information: 
Scheduled to appear: Stevie B, Trinere, The Covergirls, Lissete, Melendez, Sweet Sensations, Debbie Deb, Connie, Freestyle Evolution, Nocera & Timmy T.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 09:44 AM~8541206
> *sings: "secret lovers.. thats what we are.. etc etc etc"
> *


:roflmao:

Ur a dam fool


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 10:05 AM~8541348
> *umm..hrny..  i bet you gonna wanna know about this..
> 
> Freestyle Bomb Tour
> ...


Already got my tickets.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 11:10 AM~8541380
> *Already got my tickets.
> *


groupie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and since u know some much about the music.. whats so "freestyle" about sining songs from the 80's..with all the same lyrics? :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 11:10 AM~8541380
> *Already got my tickets.
> *


you burn my cassette yet? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2007, 11:16 AM~8541415
> *you burn my cassette yet? :cheesy:
> *


new wave mix tape huh?

damn white people


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 10:12 AM~8541394
> *groupie
> *


Hater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 10:13 AM~8541404
> *and since u know some much about the music.. whats so "freestyle" about sining songs from the 80's..with all the same lyrics?    :dunno:
> *


:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2007, 10:16 AM~8541415
> *you burn my cassette yet? :cheesy:
> *


Cassette?!? Lol! Not yet. Have patience my friend!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only tapes worth having.. are dj screw..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2007, 09:16 AM~8541415
> *you burn my cassette yet? :cheesy:
> *




PASSING STRANGERS?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 13 2007, 11:34 AM~8541548
> *PASSING STRANGERS?
> *


yo guey!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 11:29 AM~8541504
> *only tapes worth having.. are dj screw..
> 
> 
> ...


I remember I had that tape deck back in the day that rewinded and fast forwarded exactly when the song started or stopped. That was the shit until CD players came and the songs were on tracks. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 11:29 AM~8541504
> *only tapes worth having.. are dj screw..
> 
> 
> ...


I have a shit load of greys and a few clears...... :cheesy: Used to buy them from his house on thurs night.... back in 94


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 11:22 AM~8541468
> *Cassette?!? Lol! Not yet. Have patience my friend!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2007, 11:38 AM~8541580
> *I have a shit load of greys and a few clears...... :cheesy: Used to buy them from his house on thurs night.... back in 94
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 13 2007, 11:36 AM~8541567
> *I remember I had that tape deck back in the day that rewinded and fast forwarded exactly when the song started or stopped. That was the shit until CD players came and the songs were on tracks. LOL
> *


man.. kenwood pullout..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 11:45 AM~8541654
> *x2
> *


The one Im missing is Final Chapter...... :angry: Bought it twice... :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 11:47 AM~8541674
> *man..  kenwood pullout..
> *


ha ha, member those. I had a pioneer woodgrain pull out and I was like "thats right bitches" walkin in the mall with that mutha fker and a detachable steering wheel. LOL

I forgot about the "equalizers".


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mannnnnn..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 11:51 AM~8541708
> *mannnnnn..
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is playa!  gonna need a bad azz "anti skip technology" though LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2007, 11:48 AM~8541678
> *The one Im missing is Final Chapter......  :angry:  Bought it twice... :angry:
> *


got it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 11:10 AM~8541380
> *Already got my tickets.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 11:58 AM~8541786
> *got it
> *


sittinonblackleatherwatchingcable


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 13 2007, 11:01 AM~8541822
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up girl? You goin too? :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mac2lac, EX214GIRL

:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 12:08 PM~8541867
> *What's up girl? You goin too? :cheesy:
> *


:yes: You already know!!! I still need to get my tickets though!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 13 2007, 12:10 PM~8541879
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mac2lac, EX214GIRL
> 
> ...


wut up Y


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 11:13 AM~8541404
> *and since u know some much about the music.. whats so "freestyle" about sining songs from the 80's..with all the same lyrics?    :dunno:
> *


The artists at the time were mainly of Hispanic descent which incorporated both disco/hip hop rhythms into their songs by using their freedom of expression. it's also known as latin hip hop and latin freestyle.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 13 2007, 11:36 AM~8542107
> *:yes: You already know!!!  I still need to get my tickets though!
> *


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP PEEPS .


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 13 2007, 09:35 AM~8541555
> *yo guey!
> *



sup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 12:40 PM~8542128
> *The artists at the time were mainly of Hispanic descent which incorporated both disco/hip hop rhythms into their songs by using their freedom of expression.  it's also known as latin hip hop and latin freestyle.
> *


groupie 


:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 12:40 PM~8542128
> *The artists at the time were mainly of Hispanic descent which incorporated both disco/hip hop rhythms into their songs by using their freedom of expression.  it's also known as latin hip hop and latin freestyle.
> *


you going?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 13 2007, 12:56 PM~8542256
> *you going?
> *


dunno about him..


but i'm going.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 13 2007, 12:56 PM~8542256
> *you going?
> *


No can do. Going out of town the following weekend and got to save my $ for the Dickies store in Weslaco :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 13 2007, 12:37 PM~8542114
> *wut up Y
> *


ya boy gettin paid!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it.. time to head to new job.. 

deuce


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 12:54 PM~8542248
> *groupie
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 13 2007, 12:57 PM~8542262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 13 2007, 01:04 PM~8542320
> *
> 
> 
> *


Take pics though. Want to see how some of these artists look like these days. Got 4 of those freestyle dvds which goes into the where are they now and history of freestyle but don't show interviews of expose or cover girls or recent pics. just shows old videos.

http://www.amazon.com/Kings-Queens-Freesty...0667626-5492839


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 10:40 AM~8542128
> *The artists at the time were mainly of Hispanic descent which incorporated both disco/hip hop rhythms into their songs by using their freedom of expression.  it's also known as latin hip hop and latin freestyle.
> *


Oh you talking about my momma. She was Hispanic and boy she had the freedom of expression too. She still does. I have to go visit her next month
hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8542347
> *Oh you talking about my momma.  She was Hispanic and boy she had the freedom of expression too.  She still does.  I have to go visit her next month
> hno:
> *


pics? :biggrin: 

j/k


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2007, 11:57 AM~8542262
> *dunno about him..
> but i'm going.
> *


Groupie.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 11:10 AM~8542350
> *pics?    :biggrin:
> 
> j/k
> *


I don't have any, I was beat until I was not recognizable. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 13 2007, 01:23 PM~8542434
> *I don't have any, I was beat until I was not recognizable. :uh:
> *


que que??  

guess your mom was one of those ole school'ers con la chankla ready in hand. i remember the days :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry8542426

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 13 2007, 01:25 PM~8542452
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry8542426
> 
> :0
> *


puta, you aren't 2 pac, get over it. :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8542475


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 01:27 PM~8542465
> *puta, you aren't 2 pac, get over it.  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8542475
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 13 2007, 01:29 PM~8542488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

clownin!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 01:35 PM~8542531
> *chile-chaser!
> *


That's someone else undercover chasing chile.........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

QUOTE OF THE DAY:

ese pinche coca. haven't seen homeboy online since he realized a chile was up that skirt. LOL - DJLatin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 13 2007, 01:48 PM~8542638
> *QUOTE OF THE DAY:
> 
> ese pinche coca. haven't seen homeboy online since he realized a chile was up that skirt. LOL - DJLatin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR CARWASH YESTERDAY.... WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT....

THANX,
BONAFIDE C.C.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Aug 13 2007, 02:02 PM~8542762
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR CARWASH YESTERDAY.... WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT....
> 
> THANX,
> ...


I was planning on stoppin by but something came up. Glad to hear you guys did well


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 13 2007, 01:46 PM~8542628
> *That's someone else undercover chasing chile.........
> *


Looks like the wolf caught lil red ridin hood :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 13 2007, 01:48 PM~8542638
> *QUOTE OF THE DAY:
> 
> ese pinche coca. haven't seen homeboy online since he realized a chile was up that skirt. LOL - DJLatin
> *


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2007, 01:04 PM~8542781
> *I was planning on stoppin by but something came up. Glad to hear you guys did well
> *



ITS ALL GOOD....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HERE'S SOME PIX OF THE SHOW YESTERDAY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2007, 09:48 AM~8541678
> *The one Im missing is Final Chapter......  :angry:  Bought it twice... :angry:
> *


i got it, they sell it at soundwaves on main. its a classic. rocket's back do twice now they called twoston


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

nice Frank....  

look what i bought Sat.....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

NICE IS IT GONNA BE FOR WORK OR ARE YOU GONNA CUT IT UP?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT UP!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 13 2007, 05:57 PM~8544415
> *nice Frank....
> 
> look what i bought Sat.....
> ...


I'll be glad when I'm done with my monthly payments :biggrin: nice truck


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 13 2007, 01:48 PM~8542638
> *QUOTE OF THE DAY:
> 
> ese pinche coca. haven't seen homeboy online since he realized a chile was up that skirt. LOL - DJLatin
> *


Have other things to do with my time. Houston and Dallas will see in 08..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2007, 01:49 PM~8542654
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What you laughing at Brian McWhite?????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 13 2007, 06:05 PM~8544490
> *Have other things to do with my time. Houston and Dallas will see in 08..........
> *


Why did it all change when you realized you were chasing a 8============D

???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 02:07 PM~8542802
> *Looks like the wolf caught lil red ridin hood  :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno:  :werd:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 06:07 PM~8544501
> *Why did it all change when you realized you were chasing a 8============D
> 
> ???
> *


That's not the reason, it is funny that a ************ was dressed in drag to chase another chile.

Starting to stack money like the white man.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 13 2007, 06:10 PM~8544525
> *That's not the reason, it is funny that a ************ was dressed in drag to chase another chile.
> 
> Starting to stack money like the white man.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Techniques-63 got you good though. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 06:12 PM~8544541
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Techniques-63 got you good though.  LOL
> *


Yeah that one was funny, but the other shit wasn't.

About me getting him busted. That crossed the line....... :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 13 2007, 06:13 PM~8544560
> *Yeah that one was funny, but the other shit wasn't.
> 
> About me getting him busted. That crossed the line....... :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


I don't know nothing about that. He was on his own with that one. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up rivistyle?

Work Poop Survival Guide 
CROP DUSTING
When farting, you walk really fast around the office so the smell is not in your area and everyone else gets a whiff but doesn't know where it came from. Be careful when you do this. Do not stop until the full fart has been expelled. Walk an extra 30 feet to make sure the smell has left your pants. 

FLY BY 
The act of scouting out a bathroom before pooping. Walk in and check for other poopers. If there are others in the bathroom, leave and come back again. Be careful not to become a FREQUENT FLYER. People may become suspicious if they catch you constantly going into the bathroom. 

ESCAPEE 
A fart that slips out while taking a leak at the urinal or forcing a poop in a stall. This is usually accompanied by a sudden wave of embarrassment. If you release an escapee, do not acknowledge it. Pretend it did not happen. If you are standing next to the farter in the urinal, pretend you did not hear it. No one likes an escapee. It is uncomfortable for all involved. Making a joke or laughing makes both parties feel uneasy. 

JAILBREAK 
When forcing a poop, several farts slip out at a machine gun pace. This is usually a side effect of diarrhea or a hangover. If this should happen, do not panic. Remain in the stall until everyone has left the bathroom to spare everyone the awkwardness of what just occurred. 

COURTESY FLUSH
The act of flushing the toilet the instant the poop hits the water. This reduces the amount of air time the poop has to stink up the bathroom. This can help you avoid being caught doing the WALK OF SHAME. 

WALK OF SHAME
Walking from the stall, to the sink, to the door after you have just stunk up the bathroom. This can be a very uncomfortable moment if someone walks in and busts you. As with farts, it is best to pretend that the smell does not exist. Can be avoided with the use of the COURTESY FLUSH. 

OUT OF THE CLOSET POOPER
A colleague who poops at work and is damn proud of it. You will often see an Out Of The Closet POOPER enter the bathroom with a newspaper or magazine under their arm. Always look around the office for the Out Of The Closet POOPER before entering the bathroom. 

THE POOPING FRIENDS NETWORK (P.F.N)
A group of coworkers who band together to ensure emergency pooping goes off without incident. This group can help you to monitor the whereabouts of Out Of The Closet Poopers, and identify SAFE HAVENS.

SAFE HAVENS
A seldom used bathroom somewhere in the building where you can least expect visitors. Try floors that are predominantly of the opposite sex. This will reduce the odds of a POOPER of your sex entering the bathroom.

TURD BURGLAR
Someone who does not realize that you are in the stall and tries to force the door open. This is one of the most shocking and vulnerable moments that can occur when taking a poop at work. If this occurs, remain in the stall until the Turd Burglar leaves. This way you will avoid all uncomfortable eye contact.

CAMO-COUGH 
A phony cough that alerts all new entrants into the bathroom that you are in a stall. This can be used to cover-up a WATERMELON, or to alert potential Turd Burglars. Very effective when used in conjunction with an ASTAIRE.

ASTAIRE 
A subtle toe-tap that is used to alert potential Turd Burglars that you are occupying a stall. This will remove all doubt that the stall is occupied. If you hear an ASTAIRE, leave the bathroom immediately so the POOPER can poop in peace. 

WATERMELON 
A poop that creates a loud splash when hitting the toilet water. This is also an embarrassing incident. If you feel a WATERMELON coming on, create a diversion. See CAMO-COUGH. 

HAVANAOMELET
A case of diarrhea that creates a series of loud splashes in the toilet water. Often accompanied by an Escapee. Try using a Camo-Cough with an ASTAIRE. 

UNCLE TED
A bathroom user who seems to linger around forever. Could spend extended lengths of time in front of the mirror or sitting on the pot. An Uncle Ted makes it difficult to relax while on the crapper, as you should always wait to poop when the bathroom is empty. This benefits you as well as the other bathroom attendees.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 06:17 PM~8544592
> *I don't know nothing about that.  He was on his own with that one.  LOL
> *


Don't matter. He's crossed out of the homies book.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Aug 13 2007, 03:59 PM~8544426
> *NICE IS IT GONNA BE FOR WORK OR ARE YOU GONNA CUT IT UP?
> *


pull my car from city to city..gettin some shoes and a mouth piece soon..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 04:05 PM~8544483
> *I'll be glad when I'm done with my monthly payments  :biggrin:  nice truck
> *


thanks......yea truck and lac..payments will hit the wallet..but im str8..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 05:18 PM~8544609
> *what's up rivistyle?
> 
> Work Poop Survival Guide
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: you's a fool, i've done the walk of shame many a time when i worked in the law office. there was a financial trade company that had a long glass window right next to the shitters. the women could tell if you took an hour or so


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lone star, 713ridaz



:uh:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STRANGE, RA-RA















:uh:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2007, 01:25 PM~8543356
> *HERE'S SOME PIX OF THE SHOW YESTERDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Photos Man!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought this was funny...

http://houston.craigslist.org/bar/395857671.html


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Aug 13 2007, 04:01 PM~8544444
> *WHAT UP!
> *


whats up foo.. see u finnaly made it up on here..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

bolted up today...... thanks to the homies at EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS......wheel tires and accesories at great prices give my homie VISHAM a call at 281-667-5517 he'll get ya sittin right fo sho








24inches in the aiyyyyeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2007, 08:56 PM~8546532
> *bolted up today...... thanks to the homies at EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS......wheel tires and accesories at great prices give my homie VISHAM a call at 281-667-5517 he'll get ya sittin right fo sho
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE BRO.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks good slim ^^


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thankx homies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 13 2007, 01:15 PM~8542386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only thing that came up, that kept you away was the gas prices.. you cheap mother fkr


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

-delete-


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 13 2007, 09:10 AM~8541380
> *Already got my tickets.
> *



thinking about getting some


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2007, 04:18 PM~8544609
> *what's up rivistyle?
> 
> Work Poop Survival Guide
> ...



email it to him at [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2007, 01:25 PM~8543356
> *HERE'S SOME PIX OF THE SHOW YESTERDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


Nix how was the show...anymore lolo show up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2007, 07:56 PM~8546532
> *bolted up today...... thanks to the homies at EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS......wheel tires and accesories at great prices give my homie VISHAM a call at 281-667-5517 he'll get ya sittin right fo sho
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thats how yo people be lookin at me when im at the light


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 13 2007, 08:23 PM~8545516
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  you's a fool, i've done the walk of shame many a time when i worked in the law office.  there was a financial trade company that had a long glass window right next to the shitters.  the women could tell if you took an hour or so
> *


I know the feeling.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 13 2007, 10:24 PM~8546893
> *Looks good slim ^^
> *


x2


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 13 2007, 06:13 PM~8544560
> *Yeah that one was funny, but the other shit wasn't.
> 
> About me getting him busted. That crossed the line....... :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *




:roflmao: 

OWNED......... say man ask tim if he still giveing me a Job at the car shows 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 13 2007, 06:22 PM~8544621
> *Don't matter. He's crossed out of the homies book.
> *




:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2007, 04:58 AM~8549285
> *thats how yo people be lookin at me when im at the light
> *


ESPECIALY THE PIGS IN PASADENA FROM THAT ONE NIGHT.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2007, 07:58 AM~8549456
> *ESPECIALY THE PIGS IN PASADENA FROM THAT ONE NIGHT.
> *


LOL :biggrin: LIL ****** NICE CAR.......WHY ARE YOU DRIVING IT?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 13 2007, 10:58 PM~8547741
> *thinking about getting some
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2007, 04:58 AM~8549285
> *thats how yo people be lookin at me when im at the light
> *


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Ride looks nice slim.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 13 2007, 06:07 PM~8544495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bish the lac stays on full! You never heard how my gas gauge has blk take on the inside. its the only way I show full tank puto :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 08:36 AM~8549820
> *homeboy you dont know me to joke with me like that I never called you shyt!! so dont try and clown on me b/c fools on here own you daily!
> Bish the lac stays on full! You never heard how my gas gauge has blk take on the inside. its the only way I show full tank puto :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 










:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 14 2007, 10:02 AM~8549944
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


a quien le vas? a coca o a liv4lacs? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 09:11 AM~8549978
> *a quien le vas?  a coca o a liv4lacs?  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 09:11 AM~8549978
> *a quien le vas?  a coca o a liv4lacs?  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

get away from my lecab bish ...go...NOW...:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

nothin but jokesters


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 10:24 AM~8550072
> *nothin but jokesters
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2007, 07:28 AM~8549797
> *Ride looks nice slim.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:26 AM~8550087
> *
> *


  Str8!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 10:29 AM~8550099
> * Str8!! :cheesy:
> *


Got your pic, you get mine?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:30 AM~8550104
> *Got your pic, you get mine?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Aug 14 2007, 07:58 AM~8549456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 10:33 AM~8550117
> *:uh:
> *


I call that one the _*"Going to work"*_ sopa


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:35 AM~8550129
> *I call that one the "Going to work" sopa
> *


you need more fiber in you diet :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 10:42 AM~8550181
> *you need more fiber in you diet :burn:
> *


look who's talking prehistoric turd missles. shit soo dried up that the Survival Man wouldn't even live on those missles. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










good show though :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:45 AM~8550199
> *look who's talking prehistoric turd missles.  shit soo dried up that the Survival Man wouldn't even live on those missles.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


not dry at all :biggrin: lol sick fkr!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 10:48 AM~8550214
> *not dry at all  :biggrin: lol sick fkr!
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

oh and thanks for the shout out on sat Latin :uh: Im not a doon koon :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 10:49 AM~8550224
> *oh and thanks for the shout out on sat Latin :uh: Im not a doon koon :uh:
> *


he said "is he indian or what?" [kashin] i said nope white guy. he asked how do you say his last name? me ---> :dunno: kaaah-seeen??? he went  

how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2007, 09:29 AM~8550098
> *:uh:
> *


Don't hate


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2007, 09:53 AM~8550240
> *Don't hate
> *


YOU KNOW THATS ALL HE DOES. FUCKIN MR. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

new job boring right now.. got me training on shit i've know for last 10 years already. :angry: only veteran in training class full of rookies.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 11:00 AM~8550288
> *new job boring right now..  got me training on shit i've know for last 10 years already.  :angry:    only veteran in training class full of rookies.
> *


You working 2-10 or regular business hours?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2007, 07:56 PM~8546532
> *bolted up today...... thanks to the homies at EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS......wheel tires and accesories at great prices give my homie VISHAM a call at 281-667-5517 he'll get ya sittin right fo sho
> 
> 
> ...


nice ..  lookin good slim


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 14 2007, 11:02 AM~8550303
> *nice ..   lookin good slim
> *


ballin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2007, 09:59 AM~8550287
> *YOU KNOW THATS ALL HE DOES. FUCKIN MR. :uh:
> *


Haha! True.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:51 AM~8550236
> *he said "is he indian or what?"  [kashin] i said nope white guy.  he asked how do you say his last name?  me ---> :dunno:  kaaah-seeen???  he went
> 
> how do you pronounce it?
> *


you even have the spelling wrong :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 11:07 AM~8550327
> *you even have the spelling wrong :uh:
> *


damn, been having it like that in my cellphone for ever.  

is it kashing?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:08 AM~8550341
> *damn, been having it like that in my cellphone for ever.
> 
> is it kashing?
> *


no your way off :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 11:09 AM~8550347
> *no your way off :uh:
> *


sepa la verga. i'll just save it as "k" next time shoutout will be for Liv4Lacs  

Must have not had my miracle ear put in the day I got your number. My bad Smith


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:02 AM~8550296
> *You working 2-10 or regular business hours?
> *


2 to 1030pm during 4 weeks training.. imma have to have talk wif them about the 4 weeks shit.. 1 day and i'm already a 1/3 thru training.. they gonna have to give me pass and get me to work by end of week. 

training class they stuck me in is for people new to industry..but i been at it for 10 years already. 

when finished, shift will be 8 hours somewhere between 2pm-1130pm either sun-thur or tues-sat.. undertermined right now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:10 AM~8550363
> *sepa la verga.  i'll just save it as "k"  next time shoutout will be for Liv4Lacs
> 
> Must have not had my miracle ear put in the day I got your number.  My bad Smith
> *


No, I told you to give a shout out to your "La Cagada Relief Program"!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 11:17 AM~8550417
> *2 to 1030pm during 4 weeks training..  imma have to have talk wif them about the 4 weeks shit..    1 day and i'm already a 1/3 thru training..  they gonna have to give me pass and get me to work by end of week.
> 
> training class they stuck me in is for people new to industry..but i been at it for 10 years already.
> ...


Wish I could come in from 2-10 mon-fri. wake up late and go to bed late plus no traffic.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:21 AM~8550459
> *Wish I could come in from 2-10 mon-fri.  wake up late and go to bed late plus no traffic.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:21 AM~8550459
> *Wish I could come in from 2-10 mon-fri.  wake up late and go to bed late plus no traffic.
> *


yeah.... had westpark tollway all to myself during drive home


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 09:36 AM~8549820
> *homeboy you dont know me to joke with me like that I never called you shyt!! so dont try and clown on me b/c fools on here own you daily!
> *


holy crap, calm down there chief! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 14 2007, 11:30 AM~8550535
> *holy crap, calm down there chief! LOL
> *


white dudes gettin mad.. crack me up.. be like "hold up there, you freakin a-hole" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 14 2007, 11:30 AM~8550535
> *holy crap, calm down there chief! LOL
> *


your one to talk.... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8550559
> *white dudes gettin mad.. crack me up.. be like "hold up there, you freakin a-hole"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh yeah thanks for that ticket info whata hook up :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8550560
> *your one to talk.... :uh:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8550559
> *white dudes gettin mad.. crack me up.. be like "hold up there, you freakin a-hole"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Now you wait just a gosh darn minute mr. dangerously obese mexican guy! Leave my friend alone! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 11:35 AM~8550572
> *oh yeah thanks for that ticket info whata hook up :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


thats why i'm in corporate travel.. no bargains in leisure.. internet prices killed leisure travel agents business. companys we do travel for, have discounts of 10-40% over regular prices, and i've occassionaly used em for myself (not suppose to)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 14 2007, 11:37 AM~8550595
> *Now you wait just a gosh darn minute mr. dangerously obese mexican guy! Leave my friend alone! LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 11:39 AM~8550611
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 11:38 AM~8550605
> *thats why i'm in corporate travel..  no bargains in leisure..  internet prices killed leisure travel agents business.    companys we do travel for, have discounts of 10-40% over regular prices, and i've occassionaly used em for myself (not suppose to)
> *


Got 2 round trip for $756 not bad..... I think I waited too long. If I would have bought them last week I may have got a better deal.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 11:45 AM~8550653
> *Got 2 round trip for $756 not bad..... I think I waited too long. If I would have bought them last week I may have got a better deal.
> *


last week, you might a have gotten the outbound flights cheaper. when i looked up fares, you were getting 14 day discount on outbound and 21 day on return. 

i got a stack of free tickets.. but only good for travel agents, or if traveling with travel agent. and dont think u want me taggin along.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 11:49 AM~8550679
> *last week, you might a have gotten the outbound flights cheaper.  when i looked up fares, you were getting 14 day discount on outbound and 21 day on return.
> 
> i got a stack of free tickets..  but only good for travel agents, or if traveling with travel agent.  and dont think u want me taggin along.
> *


lol, i wouldnt mind but my gal might!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:wave: sup peoples...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup block


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2007, 10:24 AM~8550946
> *sup block
> *


whats the deal...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda ice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2007, 11:58 AM~8550751
> *lol, i wouldnt mind but my gal might!!   :biggrin:
> *


well, i know ur gal wouldnt mind


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:29 AM~8550990
> *que onda ice
> *


sup latin...whats new...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 14 2007, 12:33 PM~8551036
> *sup latin...whats new...
> *


same old stuff. you going to the show saturday?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:37 AM~8551059
> *same old stuff.  you going to the show saturday?
> *


ima try and make an appearence but i got some stuff to take care of...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 11:31 AM~8551017
> *well, i know ur gal wouldnt mind
> *


Hahahaha!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 14 2007, 12:39 PM~8551078
> *ima try and make an appearence but i got some stuff to take care of...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2007, 12:39 PM~8551079
> *Hahahaha!
> *


sings: secret lovers.. etc etc.. commercial still cracks me up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=356508

THERE YOU GO DANNY....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 11:41 AM~8551095
> *sings: secret lovers.. etc etc..  commercial still cracks me up
> *


Lmao! Ur a dam fool.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2007, 01:09 PM~8551235
> *Lmao! Ur a dam fool.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2007, 08:59 AM~8550287
> *YOU KNOW THATS ALL HE DOES. FUCKIN MR. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 09:17 AM~8550417
> *2 to 1030pm during 4 weeks training..  imma have to have talk wif them about the 4 weeks shit..    1 day and i'm already a 1/3 thru training..  they gonna have to give me pass and get me to work by end of week.
> 
> training class they stuck me in is for people new to industry..but i been at it for 10 years already.
> ...


2nd shift is "alright" but it gets old been doin it for like 4 months now. only benefit is, u dont wake up to alarm clock and u have time to work another part time job


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 14 2007, 12:13 PM~8551263
> *:wave:
> *


Hello :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/-1099649061/Thebeat713.rar


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2007, 01:43 PM~8551413
> *Hello :cheesy:
> *


como estas?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 14 2007, 10:39 AM~8551078
> *ima try and make an appearence but i got some stuff to take care of...
> *


Este con su "make an appearence" to sign autographs only. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u gonna have to find a new pimp game, working second shift is gonna cut out your tuesday nite wing randevu or however u spell it. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup 713diva


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2007, 03:36 PM~8552319
> *big pimp u gonna have to find a new pimp game, working second shift is gonna cut out your tuesday nite wing randevu or however u spell it. :uh:
> *


rendezvous


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 14 2007, 01:58 PM~8552009
> *como estas?
> *


I'm alright. Just workin and straightening out some loose ends. Ready for 5 to come on so I can get to where I gotta go.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2007, 03:47 PM~8552433
> *I'm alright. Just workin and straightening out some loose ends. Ready for 5 to come on so I can get to where I gotta go.
> *


word. another Bday party? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 14 2007, 02:51 PM~8552477
> *word. another Bday party?  :cheesy:
> *


Haha! Hater! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8552603
> *Haha! Hater! :cheesy:
> *


nobody ever invites me to their bday parties.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

i will be partying my Bday on the 25th at Milan. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 14 2007, 02:21 PM~8552840
> *nobody ever invites me to their bday parties.
> *


I do :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 14 2007, 12:46 PM~8551127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 14 2007, 04:21 PM~8552840
> *nobody ever invites me to their bday parties.
> *


nobody invites you to their homes either..esp those with pets.. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT UP THE TRUTH? WHERE YOU AT HOMIE?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Aug 14 2007, 08:23 PM~8556034
> *WHAT UP THE TRUTH? WHERE YOU AT HOMIE?
> *


Chillin buey at tha shop.U?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

yo everybody


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hump day :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no gracias


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Haha! Dork!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2007, 08:30 AM~8558740
> *Hump day :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Los Vatos Locos = Worth checking it out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2007, 12:31 PM~8551017
> *well, i know ur gal wouldnt mind
> *


dont flatter your self :uh:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Congrats to Juan from De La Raza for reppin' Houston and holding on to the Semi-Custom lead. He also moved into the top 10 overall along with Houston's own Stanley Rivera from Rollerz Only.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:06 AM~8558868
> *Los Vatos Locos = Worth checking it out
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah, seen them at a warehouse party. Bad ass band. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8558904
> *fuck yeah, seen them at a warehouse party. Bad ass band.  :thumbsup:
> *


You aren't lying


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:13 AM~8558915
> *You aren't lying
> *


they had a mosh pit going on and I think 3 high schoolers got trampled :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 15 2007, 09:14 AM~8558921
> *they had a mosh pit going on and I think 3 high schoolers got trampled  :biggrin:
> *


I'll take some earplugs this time. Had a whistling noise going through my ears for 3 days. LOL


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

We have been getting calls about the location.It is NOT at Airline & 45 ,that was last year and it was too small.  





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 11:56 AM~8484614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:16 AM~8558932
> *I'll take some earplugs this time.  Had a whistling noise going through my ears for 3 days.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: hearing loss is apart of the experience. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whudup!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 08:06 AM~8558868
> *Los Vatos Locos = Worth checking it out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

For the alcoholics it is near the Budweiser plant on the Eastside.



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2007, 11:56 AM~8484614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 15 2007, 09:44 AM~8559083
> *For the alcoholics it is near the Budweiser plant on the Eastside.
> *


I'd say caddycorner to the budweiser plant.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 07:54 AM~8559146
> *I'd say caddycorner to the budweiser plant.
> *


Latin are u going to say the same thing like at the Firme dance * "damn i wish i could have one of those"* when you are looking caddycorner... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 09:58 AM~8559170
> *Latin are u going to say the same thing like at the Firme dance  "damn i wish i could have one of those" when you are looking caddycorner... :biggrin:
> *


? Don't remember saying that nor had the urge to drink one in 6 1/2 yrs.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 07:59 AM~8559174
> *?  Don't remember saying that nor had the urge to drink one in 6 1/2 yrs.
> *


j/k..remember when you and danny where arguing bout that.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 10:02 AM~8559200
> *j/k..remember when you and danny where arguing bout that.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lil_sexy (Jul 10, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_sexy_@Aug 15 2007, 10:05 AM~8559214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that skirt about to bust :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 10:07 AM~8559226
> *that skirt about to bust  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_sexy_@Aug 15 2007, 08:05 AM~8559214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 15 2007, 10:08 AM~8559235
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


someone said budweiser y sasssss!!!!










Ombligo sponsored by BUDWEISER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I need to call Provok. Think one of his models joined Layitlow :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8559252
> *I need to call Provok.  Think one of his models joined Layitlow  :dunno:
> *


ha!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2007, 08:14 AM~8559269
> *ha!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 15 2007, 10:09 AM~8559239
> *:dunno:
> *


Don't make the same mistake coca pearl did lil homie!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 10:11 AM~8559252
> *I need to call Provok.  Think one of his models joined Layitlow  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:15 AM~8559275
> *Don't make the same mistake coca pearl did lil homie!!
> *


ARE YOU A DOOD?


preguntale...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 08:15 AM~8559275
> *Don't make the same mistake coca pearl did lil homie!!
> *


OH I WONT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 15 2007, 10:17 AM~8559299
> *ARE YOU A DOOD?
> preguntale...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 15 2007, 10:18 AM~8559304
> *OH I WONT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 10:18 AM~8559306
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


BWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8559252
> *I need to call Provok.  Think one of his models joined Layitlow  :dunno:
> *


Holy Shite!!! HAHAHAHAH :roflmao: 


Oh and I like Vatos Locos yo! I have their CD and Brian "CB" is a friend from my past.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2007, 10:19 AM~8559323
> *Holy Shite!!! HAHAHAHAH  :roflmao:
> Oh and I like Vatos Locos yo! I have their CD and Brian "CB" is a friend from my past.
> *


Shoot me the cd via los internetes!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 08:18 AM~8559306
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:20 AM~8559327
> *Shoot me the cd via los internetes!
> *



Its in my CD Changer...but I will rip it for you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2007, 10:22 AM~8559348
> *Its in my CD Changer...but I will rip it for you.
> *


 Is it the new one?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:24 AM~8559362
> *  Is it the new one?
> *



Sepa la


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:18 AM~8559306
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 15 2007, 10:27 AM~8559382
> *:wave:
> *


What's up fool. When are you and your family coming to Houston to visit?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Wonder who is going to fall this time for the chile up the skirt 





> _Originally posted by lil_sexy_@Aug 15 2007, 10:15 AM~8559280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 08:31 AM~8559407
> *Wonder who is going to fall this time for the chile up the skirt
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 10:27 AM~8559390
> *What's up fool.  When are you and your family coming to Houston to visit?
> *


Not anytime soon! My parents will be here in the middle of Oct and I was thinking of going to visit them either before or after that....or maybe both, atleast to see my daughter


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Provok got the heads up. Going to see if she's model quality. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 15 2007, 10:36 AM~8559455
> *Not anytime soon!  My parents will be here in the middle of Oct and I was thinking of going to visit them either before or after that....or maybe both, atleast to see my daughter
> *


Orale, esta bien.  Might make a trip out there with the fam in Nov to check out the Dickies store up there.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:37 AM~8559457
> *Provok got the heads up.  Going to see if she's model quality.  LOL
> *


i'll have her pose by your ride.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 15 2007, 10:43 AM~8559498
> *i'll have her pose by your ride.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 10:39 AM~8559473
> *Orale, esta bien.    Might make a trip out there with the fam in Nov to check out the Dickies store up there.
> *




Cool man! Give me a call ( :ugh: ) and let me know!

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 15 2007, 10:43 AM~8559498
> *i'll have her pose by your ride.
> *


SOPLAS! it's not even a lowrider


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:46 AM~8559522
> *SOPLAS!  it's not even a lowrider
> *


she'll make it a lowrider.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 15 2007, 08:43 AM~8559498
> *i'll have her pose by your ride.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 15 2007, 10:48 AM~8559531
> *she'll make it a lowrider.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 10:15 AM~8559275
> *Don't make the same mistake coca pearl did lil homie!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 15 2007, 09:48 AM~8559531
> *she'll make it a lowrider.
> *


Hahahaha!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 15 2007, 09:48 AM~8559531
> *she'll make it a lowrider.
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey Provok, you down for the burger joint at lunch?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Aug 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8558904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 11:21 AM~8559774
> *groupie
> i hate pussys that dont drink
> :uh:
> *


well good morning there sunshine :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 15 2007, 11:22 AM~8559792
> *well good morning there sunshine  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 11:25 AM~8559812
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 11:21 AM~8559774
> *i hate pussys that dont drink
> *


 :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

where is coca pearl? lol!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 07:54 AM~8559146
> *I'd say caddycorner to the budweiser plant.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 10:21 AM~8559774
> *groupie
> i hate pussys that dont drink
> :uh:
> *


After my chest pains this weekend, I came to the revelation....FCUK cigarettes, FCUK alcohol, FCUK drugs!!!! :angry: 

imma have to change my name to xHexx


----------



## lil_sexy (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## lil_sexy (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:31 AM~8559407
> *Wonder who is going to fall this time for the chile up the skirt
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_sexy_@Aug 15 2007, 11:55 AM~8560045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: why you wearing a diaper bish?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2007, 11:53 AM~8560024
> *After my chest pains this weekend, I came to the revelation....FCUK cigarettes, FCUK alcohol, FCUK drugs!!!! :angry:
> 
> imma have to change my name to xHexx
> *


damn quiter!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 15 2007, 12:00 PM~8560079
> *damn quiter!
> *


nah, he just wants to live longer :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_sexy_@Aug 15 2007, 10:55 AM~8560045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will the photographer as seen in the foreground in this pic step forward? I doubt this chick is posting these pics. is she? :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 11:02 AM~8560094
> *nah, he just wants to live longer  :biggrin:
> *



Hells yeah..I been overweight all my life, smoked since 18 and the whole nightlife, clubbing, sex and drugs and sleepless nights thing gots to be shaving years off. I need to become a vampire and live forever! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 12:02 PM~8560094
> *nah, he just wants to live longer  :biggrin:
> *


who wants to live forever? damn highlandin fuckers!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 15 2007, 12:05 PM~8560109
> *who wants to live forever? damn highlandin fuckers!
> *


don't worry, i'll pour a lil saki at your funeral. :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2007, 12:03 PM~8560100
> *will the photographer as seen in the foreground in this pic step forward?  I doubt this chick is posting these pics.  is she? :dunno:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 12:07 PM~8560118
> *don't worry, i'll pour a lil saki at your funeral.  :angel:
> *


thanx buddy, you betta make plans for next week then. LOL also, find about 25 ppl to be the paul bearers.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

thats funny to say...I usually say stuff like oh well, I aint got nothin to lose...I am better off blah blah....up until that moment that you feel the pinch and its like "Damn so many women I havent slept with yet!" that I realized I aint ready to croak just yet. that and I love my lil squinkles de sobrinos y sobrinas that I aint ready to leave them uncle-less.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Dam there went my lunch :barf:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 09:21 AM~8559774
> *i hate pussys that dont drink
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

got milk?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

the milks gone bad!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 15 2007, 12:47 PM~8560420
> *got milk?
> *


got HARD SHELL?????? :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 09:02 AM~8559200
> *j/k..remember when you and danny where arguing bout that.... :biggrin:
> *



hahahaha....i never knew it was danny he was telling me about.....i asked latin bout the party and he says.....man some fat fker was pissin me off....almost had to whoop his ass....hahahha...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2007, 01:13 PM~8561122
> *hahahaha....i never knew it was danny he was telling me about.....i asked latin bout the party and he says.....man some fat fker was pissin me off....almost had to whoop his ass....hahahha...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :roflmao:

Craziness!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2007, 02:13 PM~8561122
> *hahahaha....i never knew it was danny he was telling me about.....i asked latin bout the party and he says.....man some fat fker was pissin me off....almost had to whoop his ass....hahahha...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


? sorry mr. chismes but me and danny were arguing on layitlow, not at the party. the party was some drunk folk who couldn't even stand up.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 12:29 PM~8561279
> *?  sorry mr. chismes but me and danny were arguing on layitlow, not at the party.  the party was some drunk folk who couldn't even stand up.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 01:29 PM~8561279
> *?  sorry mr. chismes but me and danny were arguing on layitlow, not at the party.  the party was some drunk folk who couldn't even stand up.
> *


hahaha....oh my bad.....you just said some drunk fat fker.....hahaha.....and ***** you ain't one to call anyone mr. chismes.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2007, 12:38 PM~8561353
> *hahaha....oh my bad.....you just said some drunk fat fker.....hahaha.....and ***** you ain't one to call anyone mr. chismes.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2007, 02:38 PM~8561353
> *hahaha....oh my bad.....you just said some drunk fat fker.....hahaha.....and ***** you ain't one to call anyone mr. chismes.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


****** please. LOL Should I tell it? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

H.L.C. Support Respect Unity :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 01:35 PM~8561341
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nono: tu tampoco :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 01:41 PM~8561379
> ******* please.  LOL  Should I tell it?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> H.L.C.  Support Respect Unity  :0  :0  :0
> *



i ain't got nothin to hide...prolly done been told.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2007, 02:42 PM~8561395
> *i ain't got nothin to hide...prolly done been told.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 02:40 PM~8561373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


geo and ???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 12:40 PM~8561373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some hoeskies u smashing.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 02:46 PM~8561433
> *some hoeskies u smashing.. :uh:
> *


look kind of young = SPM


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 01:40 PM~8561373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 12:46 PM~8561433
> *some hoeskies u smashing.. :uh:
> *


dont be talkin shit *******!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2007, 02:48 PM~8561460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 12:45 PM~8561418
> *geo and  ???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2007, 12:48 PM~8561460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2007, 01:48 PM~8561460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahaha! 

Yal are all a bunch of fools!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8561495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OVEROWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 12:52 PM~8561495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..oh man.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 01:50 PM~8561477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 01:52 PM~8561495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 15 2007, 12:47 PM~8561444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright spain-oid :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMM ! THE DEATH STAR HAS GOT-EN SMALLER !


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 01:45 PM~8561418
> *geo and  ???
> *



HEeeeeeey now! :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 01:28 PM~8561733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2007, 03:38 PM~8561816
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 01:17 PM~8561628
> *wheres that pic of spm and goofy side by side..
> 
> alright spain-oid :uh:
> *


 :uh: ...
bitch dont make me post the video of sam butt fucking you :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 03:39 PM~8561827
> *:uh: ...
> bitch dont make me post the video of sam butt fucking you  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2007, 10:05 AM~8560107
> *Hells yeah..I been overweight all my life, smoked since 18 and the whole nightlife, clubbing, sex and drugs and sleepless nights thing gots to be shaving years off.  I need to become a vampire and live forever! :0  :biggrin:
> *


You're still cute as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 15 2007, 01:37 PM~8561807
> *HEeeeeeey now! :0
> *


jus like a small town ..everyone knows everything :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 02:39 PM~8561827
> *:uh: ...
> bitch dont make me post the video of sam butt fucking you  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 01:52 PM~8561495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ultimate Ownage Combo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 15 2007, 03:41 PM~8561843
> *You're still cute as hell.  :biggrin:
> *


My boy is single, loves to take a walk on the beach, enjoys listening to jazz music while hitting the clubs and is a SHM looking for a SHF


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 02:39 PM~8561823
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8561495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2007, 03:46 PM~8561886
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Aug 15 2007, 01:37 PM~8561805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
its nuttin new..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 01:49 PM~8561918
> *and its candy painted
> lmfao
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


2face *****....... 

you tryin to clown on me... :uh: ...go paint before i check u


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 15 2007, 02:41 PM~8561843
> *You're still cute as hell.  :biggrin:
> *


*blushing* :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2007, 01:51 PM~8561934
> *2face *****.......
> 
> you tryin to clown on me... :uh: ...go paint before i check u
> *


im sorry.. ill take sides with you...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 02:00 PM~8561999
> *im sorry.. ill take sides with you...
> *


 :uh: .......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

muah!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8561495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 03:28 PM~8561733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 03:44 PM~8561877
> *My boy is single, loves to take a walk on the beach, enjoys listening to jazz music while hitting the clubs and is a SHM looking for a SHF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ole romantic azz!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 15 2007, 02:05 PM~8562042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 03:00 PM~8561999
> *im sorry.. ill take sides with you...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 15 2007, 04:09 PM~8562070
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ole romantic azz!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 04:12 PM~8562092
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yea!
anybody gotta chrome hydro motor.. just needs to be clean and works..
no matter if its used or new.

lmk


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 01:44 PM~8561877
> *My boy is single, loves to take a walk on the beach, enjoys listening to jazz music while hitting the clubs and is a SHM looking for a SHF
> *


Sorry I'm old school, what is a SHM and a SHF?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 15 2007, 04:16 PM~8562118
> *Sorry I'm old school, what is a SHM and a SHF?
> *


single hispanic male/ single hispanic female


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

wahahahahhahaha


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HOW'S THE CULO HOLE LATIN? BEEN TO THE DR. LATELY PUTO............


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:58 AM~8559613
> *Hey Provok, you down for the burger joint at lunch?
> *


tomorrow


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 12:52 PM~8561495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 03:29 PM~8562188
> *:burn:
> *


DISCLAIMER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 02:32 PM~8562219
> *wahahahahhahaha
> *


i heard yall started a chapter down here..?? true or false brotha...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 15 2007, 04:33 PM~8562222
> *HOW'S THE CULO HOLE LATIN?  BEEN TO THE DR. LATELY PUTO............
> *


Been good man. Shitting a lot of Big Scotties lately :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hahaha! Fkin mayhem!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2007, 05:52 PM~8562326
> *Hahaha! Fkin mayhem!
> *


hi hny :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 03:56 PM~8562350
> *hi hny :biggrin:
> *


Hey you! How has ur crazy ass been?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2007, 05:59 PM~8562361
> *Hey you! How has ur crazy ass been?
> *


on vacation


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 04:03 PM~8562383
> *on vacation
> *


Cool! Did u go anywhere?

I'm goin on a lil weekend vacation next month. I'm so ready. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 04:04 PM~8562397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2007, 05:23 PM~8562525
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 15 2007, 03:21 PM~8562517
> *Cool! Did u go anywhere?
> 
> I'm goin on a lil weekend vacation next month. I'm so ready. :cheesy:
> *


where.. to kenny's


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 04:29 PM~8562550
> *:ugh:
> *


Dork


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 04:41 PM~8562626
> *where.. to kenny's
> *


Howd ya know? :around:

Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 15 2007, 04:00 PM~8561999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard kenny got new main gal, pure hood rat.. wif bit tits and bad credit.. and more tats then him.. gangsta  he always gets da good ones


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 15 2007, 03:47 PM~8562667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 06:33 PM~8563004
> *where else u gunna go..
> dannys..
> 
> ...


hey.. stfu.. dont be putting my business out there for everybody to see.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 05:19 PM~8562915
> *heard kenny got new main gal, pure hood rat..  wif bit tits and bad credit..  and more tats then him..    gangsta      he always gets da good ones
> *


Im heartbroken. :tears: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 05:33 PM~8563004
> *where else u gunna go..
> dannys..
> 
> ...


Uh, no.


Haha!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 04:36 PM~8563021
> *hey.. stfu..  dont be putting my business out there for everybody to see.
> *


lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 05:19 PM~8563321
> *lol
> *


u finish buffing my batteries yet?


----------



## 64RiDiN' (Aug 8, 2007)

HEY ANYONE KNOW OF ANY CRUISSING SPOTS IN H-TOWN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64RiDiN'_@Aug 15 2007, 06:55 PM~8563977
> *HEY ANYONE KNOW OF ANY CRUISSING SPOTS IN H-TOWN
> *


sundayzzz afternoon at mc gregor park, ... but nothing but stock lowered uglyass trucks and some few donks :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2007, 05:26 PM~8563379
> *u finish buffing my batteries yet?
> *


yea


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64RiDiN'_@Aug 15 2007, 07:55 PM~8563977
> *HEY ANYONE KNOW OF ANY CRUISSING SPOTS IN H-TOWN
> *



ha, he said 'cruisin in h-town' :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hold up screw.. got me a window seat qubical..with huge flat panel puter.. and leather scarface type chair.. gangsta


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who cares


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 09:45 PM~8564319
> *who cares
> *


fk'n hater


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2007, 09:20 PM~8565184
> *fk'n hater
> 
> 
> *


welcome to houston,think this city is rubbing off on me..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you all should know what this is..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64RiDiN'_@Aug 15 2007, 07:55 PM~8563977
> *HEY ANYONE KNOW OF ANY CRUISSING SPOTS IN H-TOWN
> *


NONE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Dam thunder kept me up last nite.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh and 290 traffic sucks


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 05:43 AM~8566865
> *Dam thunder kept me up last nite.
> *


You had frijoles for dinner huh? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

saaaaassssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 16 2007, 06:48 AM~8566879
> *You had frijoles for dinner huh?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha! No! I had steak & mashed potatoes. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 07:47 AM~8566877
> *Oh and 290 traffic sucks
> *


you moved to some of the worse traffic in houston. i go opposite on 290.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 06:52 AM~8566898
> *you moved to some of the worse traffic in houston.  i go opposite on 290.
> *


No. I was living by willowbrook & now I'm n jersey village. Not far from where I was at. I would use 290 before jus there are a bunch of dum asses that can't drive when it rains. Otherwise I can get to work n a decent time frame.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh & latin u go opposite but you leave at like 4 n the morning. Fk that! I need my sleep! Lol! Plus I got 2 get my kid 2 school so that wouldn't work for me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 07:58 AM~8566921
> *Oh & latin u go opposite but you leave at like 4 n the morning. Fk that! I need my sleep! Lol! Plus  I got 2 get my kid 2 school so that wouldn't work for me.
> *


i leave at 6am. alarm set at 4:30 and i've worn out the snooze button. when it rains, even if it is minor rain everyone slows down like it's a winter storm :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 07:05 AM~8566944
> *i leave at 6am.  alarm set at 4:30 and i've worn out the snooze button.  when it rains, even if it is minor rain everyone slows down like it's a winter storm  :uh:
> *


Hahaha! That's true! I don't know why ppl are so scared of driving n the rain. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 08:14 AM~8566969
> *Hahaha! That's true! I don't know why ppl are so scared of driving n the rain. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 16 2007, 07:14 AM~8566969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


especially women...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 08:29 AM~8567017
> *especially women...
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

stayed home today cause im scared to drive in the rain.... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 07:43 AM~8566865
> *Dam thunder kept me up last nite.
> *


i told you you could find words to discribe it ....mabey next time i'll hitcha wit da lightning :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up slim


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 16 2007, 08:46 AM~8567076
> *stayed home today cause im scared to drive in the rain.... :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=353698&st=80


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 16 2007, 07:46 AM~8567076
> *stayed home today cause im scared to drive in the rain.... :biggrin:
> *


typical woman..........

































:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rain sucks when u working with a v8 and sittin on skinny tires.. slippin and slidin :angry: fishtailin down westpark..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im still at the house, but on the clock.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 07:47 AM~8566877
> *Oh and 290 traffic sucks
> *


lol, wait till next spring when construction starts...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 09:05 AM~8567165
> *im still at the house, but on the clock.... :biggrin:
> *


until you get the call and u go slide down the batman pole into scrubs and race away in ur minivan.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 09:10 AM~8567188
> *lol, wait till next spring when construction starts...
> *


that's when i'll get an eztag again


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

damn it looks nasty outside


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 07:12 AM~8567199
> *until you get the call and u go slide down the batman pole into scrubs and race away in ur minivan.
> 
> 
> ...


wouldnt matter. im already in overtime.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 16 2007, 08:23 AM~8567255
> *damn it looks nasty outside
> *


na it dont....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 07:25 AM~8567273
> *na it dont....
> *


pics? :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 09:22 AM~8567247
> *that's when i'll get an eztag again
> *


im goin to the eztag store today. tahoe needs one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ez tag is for suckaz.. i just fly thru toll booths!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok "devious" :uh: 



:ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 16 2007, 08:26 AM~8567277
> *pics? :cheesy:
> *


maybe


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2007, 07:53 AM~8567106
> *i told you you could find words to discribe it ....mabey next time i'll hitcha wit da lightning  :biggrin:
> *


Haha!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 09:47 AM~8567406
> *Haha!
> *



 hey sweety :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 08:10 AM~8567188
> *lol, wait till next spring when construction starts...
> *


Ill be takin alternate routes to work my then. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 09:50 AM~8567428
> *Ill be takin alternate routes to work my then.  :cheesy:
> *


take hempstead.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 08:48 AM~8567413
> * hey sweety  :biggrin:
> *


Hello. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 09:53 AM~8567453
> *take hempstead.
> *


its gonna be like westpark..... hempstead toll road coming soon.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 07:46 AM~8567404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 16 2007, 09:00 AM~8567494
> *  :angry:
> *


yes a tree and the comcastmobile....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 09:54 AM~8567455
> *Hello. :cheesy:
> *



How about I came to Houston this weekend bebe, and we can make a love burrito !


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 08:48 AM~8567413
> * hey sweety  :biggrin:
> *


Hello. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 10:02 AM~8567502
> *yes a tree and the comcastmobile....
> *


is that your new mobile?

hey man what do i have to do to cancel comcast and go with att?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 10:04 AM~8567517
> *Hello. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 08:53 AM~8567453
> *take hempstead.
> *


That's one way


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 08:05 AM~8567519
> *is that your new mobile?
> 
> hey man what do i have to do to cancel comcast and go with att?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 08:56 AM~8567123
> *what up slim
> *


shit at work chillin just got the news i gotta work sat :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2007, 10:13 AM~8567586
> *shit at work chillin just got the news i gotta work sat :guns:
> *


call in sick


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 09:05 AM~8567519
> *is that your new mobile?
> 
> hey man what do i have to do to cancel comcast and go with att?
> *


hell no i dont fit in that thing...

and all you gotta do is piss me off..


or call cust serv. 1800-comcast n tell them to get bent


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 09:04 AM~8567513
> *How about I came to Houston this weekend bebe, and we can make a love burrito !
> *


Hahahaha! that's ok. I'm on a diet.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 10:21 AM~8567646
> *Hahahaha! that's ok. I'm on a diet.
> *


  _raincheck _


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 09:24 AM~8567669


:twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 09:05 AM~8567528
> *
> *


Lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE[/i]@Aug 16 2007 said:


> [/b]


Ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE[/i]@Aug 16 2007 said:


> [/b]


que mamon!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 10:39 AM~8567804
> *que mamon!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 16 2007, 09:53 AM~8567915
> *ok
> *


ha ha we have hurricanes n you dont !


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 09:56 AM~8567939
> *ha ha we have hurricanes n you dont !
> *



:uh: 

actually NC gets more hurricanes than Texas does.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 10:15 AM~8567601
> *call in sick
> *


sat is mandatory no call-ins


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2007, 08:13 AM~8567586
> *shit at work chillin just got the news i gotta work sat :guns:
> *


shit thats money.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 16 2007, 09:58 AM~8567955
> *:uh:
> 
> actually NC gets more hurricanes than Texas does.
> ...


not right now tho...
:uh:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2007, 10:59 AM~8567960
> *sat is mandatory no call-ins
> *



what happened to only two saturdays this month. fucken toyota!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 10:01 AM~8567977
> *not right now tho...
> :uh:
> *



ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Electricity already went out once. Maybe we'll get 2 go home early today.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 07:43 AM~8566865
> *Dam thunder kept me up last nite.
> *


Is that what you named me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2007, 11:06 AM~8568027
> *Is that what you named me :biggrin:
> *


por pedoro


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2007, 10:06 AM~8568027
> *Is that what you named me :biggrin:
> *


Haha! I shoulda thought bout that more before I posted it. :cheesy:

What's up Nim?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well my black ass aint going no where.. low aint lifted,buick sits to low it self..
got damn gulf meadows (10201).. youll see us on the news like always..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

richmond already has a foot of rain. no cruising tonight.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 09:36 AM~8568329
> *richmond already has a foot of rain.  no cruising tonight.
> *


dont let firmelows know ..it will kill him... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Aug 16 2007, 09:46 AM~8567404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lights went out here too. took few minutes to come back on. called in.. they said i'll be paid anyway, since company gonna cover it as "dangerous weather conditions"  



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 11:34 AM~8568311
> *well my black ass aint going no where.. low aint lifted,buick sits to low it self..
> got damn gulf meadows (10201).. youll see us on the news like always..
> 
> ...


hold up there *****.. u painted the elco? more pics puto.. dont old out on us .


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 09:44 AM~8568394
> *
> hold up there *****.. u painted the elco?  more pics puto.. dont old out on us .
> *


black primer looks shinny when wet..
do u think i would go that simple on my car..


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 08:46 AM~8568410
> *black primer looks shinny when wet..
> do u think i would go that simple on my car..
> *


I WAS LIKE HOLD UP HE PAINTED HIS CAR..........BUT THOUGHT WHAT YOU SAID.........HE WOLD NEVER GO THAT SIMPLE! SO YOU STARTED WORKING ON IT HUH???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 16 2007, 09:55 AM~8568489
> *I WAS LIKE HOLD UP  HE PAINTED HIS CAR..........BUT THOUGHT WHAT YOU SAID.........HE WOLD NEVER GO THAT SIMPLE! SO YOU STARTED WORKING ON IT HUH???
> *


naw only primer, with a lil silver leafing... got tired of the way it looked.. bitch was blue, silver ,and marooon..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 11:46 AM~8568410
> *black primer looks shinny when wet..
> do u think i would go that simple on my car..
> *


nothing wrong with simple.. nice leafing work though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lights went out again.. sucks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fkn water fillin up the buyou


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 10:46 AM~8568410
> *black primer looks shinny when wet..
> do u think i would go that simple on my car..
> *


Sometimes it can be overdone....do it up nice but dont over do it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 12:06 PM~8568609
> *fkn water fillin up the buyou
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

its not a river its a buyou!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey slim!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know a ***** that moved away from edgebrook aint bitchin about flooding


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWEREDIMAGE_@Aug 16 2007, 11:01 AM~8567980
> *what happened to only two saturdays this month.  fucken toyota!
> *


this type of shit is no surprise..........shit they use to tell us 30 mins before it was time to go home on friday that we where workin sat.....or stayin an hour more


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 16 2007, 12:18 PM~8568739
> *hey slim!
> *


hey what it iz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 16 2007, 10:01 AM~8568544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. i wont over do it..
i think :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2007, 12:20 PM~8568754
> *this type of shit is no surprise..........shit they use to tell us 30 mins before it was time to go home on friday that we where workin sat.....or stayin an hour more
> *


welcome to my world


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 12:23 PM~8568769
> *thanks.. i like simple. but i also want to lay my patterns..
> 
> yea.. i wont over do it..
> ...


pattern that bish out!!! make it smooth as glass w/ a few fine lines and accent it with a lil bit of leafing (simple leafing)(crazy pattern)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 10:36 AM~8568900
> *pattern that bish out!!! make it smooth as glass w/ a few fine lines and accent it with a lil bit of leafing  (simple leafing)(crazy pattern)
> *


yea.. that sounds about me right here..
with a lil candy leaf..

and el sicko on the tailgate..

but 1st, i gotta do my body mods.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 12:38 PM~8568924
> *yea.. that sounds about me right here..
> with a lil candy leaf..
> 
> ...


no body mods keep it OG :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 12:41 PM~8568957
> *no body mods keep it OG :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Im hungry. Anyone wanna bring me lunch.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 10:53 AM~8569007
> *Im hungry. Anyone wanna bring me lunch.
> *


to much traffic..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 12:53 PM~8569007
> *Im hungry. Anyone wanna bring me lunch.
> *


nah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 12:53 PM~8569007
> *Im hungry. Anyone wanna bring me lunch.
> *


too much rain


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 12:53 PM~8569007
> *Im hungry. Anyone wanna bring me lunch.
> *


sure you'er worth flooding out my company truck :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*There is widespread street flooding throughout Houston. HFD advises everyone to avoid the Texas Medical Center, Hermann Park area, Reliant Park and downtown Houston. The feeder roads of Hwy. 59 between Buffalo Speedway and Shepherd/Greenbriar are under water; Hwy. 288 is closed near the South Loop because of high water; ; Loop 610 @ Scott is under water; High water on Allen Parkway - KHOU*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 10:58 AM~8569051
> *sure you'er worth flooding out my company truck :cheesy:
> *


WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 10:41 AM~8568957
> *no body mods keep it OG :cheesy:
> *


yea.. shaved doors, mirrors, tailgate.. 
nothing crazy.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 11:18 AM~8568730
> *its not a river its a buyou!
> *


It wont be a bayou much longer with the rain thats on its way. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 16 2007, 11:55 AM~8569025
> *to much traffic..
> *


No shit. Well thanks anyways.  lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 01:01 PM~8569077
> *yea.. shaved doors, mirrors, tailgate..
> nothing crazy.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nono: 
tailgate maybe..... just my 2cents


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 16 2007, 12:59 PM~8569063
> *WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


its b/c I want a new one........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 11:56 AM~8569031
> *nah
> *


Oh ok. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Forget about getting off at 45 and almeda. Not water but stupid people that wanna park they shit cus of a lil water. Traffic is fucked. 

When they say stay in stay in. I'm at jitb and headed back to the office. Fk this.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 11:57 AM~8569041
> *too much rain
> *


Really? :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 11:04 AM~8569101
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nono:
> tailgate maybe..... just my 2cents
> *


yes... fucker.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic. only change i'd make it switchin to bubble lights. nothing else.. leave rest OG .. just my opinion though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 11:11 AM~8569154
> *Really?  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


naw really.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 01:09 PM~8569143
> *Forget about getting off at 45 and almeda. Not water but stupid people that wanna park they shit cus of a lil water. Traffic is fucked.
> 
> When they say stay in stay in. I'm at jitb and headed back to the office. Fk this.
> *


thats when i turn on the strobes and go around them foo's. yeah i make wake fk that carolla :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 11:12 AM~8569163
> *sic.  only change i'd make it switchin to bubble lights.  nothing else.. leave rest OG  .. just my opinion though
> *


nooooooooo....
bubble lights?
ls front..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 11:05 AM~8569114
> *its b/c I want a new one........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 01:12 PM~8569163
> *sic.  only change i'd make it switchin to bubble lights.  nothing else.. leave rest OG  .. just my opinion though
> *


yea.... just dont fake the funk........ do a LS clip sick!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 11:58 AM~8569051
> *sure you'er worth flooding out my company truck :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy: since ur the only one who volunteered ill even pay for lunch. Lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 01:15 PM~8569205
> *:cheesy: since ur the only one who volunteered ill even pay for lunch. Lol!
> *


:0 mens club?  buffet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 01:16 PM~8569208
> *:0 mens club?  buffet
> *


she'll go


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 11:15 AM~8569194
> *yea.... just dont fake the funk........ do a LS clip sick!
> *


we gotta ls front clip laying around, but to many have it. ill keep it og.i like the front , just add a billet grill..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 01:18 PM~8569221
> *she'll go
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 12:13 PM~8569175
> *thats when i turn on the strobes and go around them foo's. yeah i make wake fk that carolla :cheesy:
> *


Ha. That's what I did. Makin waves n shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 01:13 PM~8569178
> *nooooooooo....
> bubble lights?
> ls front..
> *


no.. just the lights.. not LS front. 

think something from an 80's caprice should fit right in


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 11:18 AM~8569231
> *no.. just the lights..  not LS front.
> 
> think something from a caprice should fit right in
> *


i got a 81, my front has that one big box light.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 01:18 PM~8569224
> *we gotta ls front clip laying around, but to many have it. ill keep it og.i like the front , just add a billet grill..
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 12:12 PM~8569169
> *naw really.
> *


I never even noticed. :ugh: 

Lol! Fkin rain isn't that bad anymore. Guess the hope of leaving early aint happening anymore.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh. nevermind.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 01:20 PM~8569244
> *I never even noticed. :ugh:
> 
> Lol! Fkin rain isn't that bad anymore. Guess the hope of leaving early aint happening anymore.
> *


just a lil rain and the womenz get worried


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 12:16 PM~8569208
> *:0 mens club?  buffet
> *


Haha! Sure jus to watch the TV.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 01:19 PM~8569240
> *i got a 81, my front has that one big box light.
> *


you could use the big mack truck lights for bubbs :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 11:20 AM~8569244
> *I never even noticed. :ugh:
> 
> Lol! Fkin rain isn't that bad anymore. Guess the hope of leaving early aint happening anymore.
> *


stfu...

rain aint done.. it will be back.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 01:22 PM~8569270
> *Haha! Sure jus to watch the TV.
> *


i still dont belive you. you werent looking a the big screen you were looking a the big boltons :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 11:22 AM~8569271
> *you could use the big mack truck lights for bubbs :cheesy:
> *


trippin.. gunna look like a mini 18 wheeler goin down da rode.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 12:18 PM~8569221
> *she'll go
> *


Already been


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 01:24 PM~8569299
> *Already been
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2007, 12:22 PM~8569266
> *just a lil rain and the womenz get worried
> *


Haha! Not worried. This weather makes me wanna stay n bed. Rather be there right bout now.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 01:29 PM~8569331
> *Haha! Not worried. This weather makes me wanna stay n bed. Rather be there right bout now.
> *


Im in tha bed watchin maury........ this show really sux!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 12:24 PM~8569292
> *i still dont belive you. you werent looking a the big screen you were looking a the big boltons :cheesy:
> *


Hahahaha! I was! The seat I sat on was facing the direction of the TV. I thought it was hilarious when ur friend said that u didn't even know they had a TV there. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 12:31 PM~8569350
> *Im in tha bed watchin maury........ this show really sux!
> *


I'm jealous!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 16 2007, 01:32 PM~8569355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be its just another "my teen doughter is a whore" show :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 12:36 PM~8569382
> *lol :biggrin:
> 
> dont be its just another "my teen doughter is a whore" show :uh:
> *


I was tellin him wth?!? That big ass TV and he's never seen it??? Lol! 

Yea but ur home chillin and gettin paid. Dam u! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 01:40 PM~8569410
> *
> Yea but ur home chillin and gettin paid. Dam u! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP B


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2007, 01:43 PM~8569434
> *WASSUP B
> *


yo










i didnt forget about that fax. ill get it out soon.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2007, 11:43 AM~8569434
> *WASSUP B
> *


seen a pic of ya house.. ur car gunna be alright.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

holy crap, 225 @ richey is flooded...... 3feet of water on 225........ :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 16 2007, 01:24 PM~8569293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing new


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 09:34 AM~8568311
> *well my black ass aint going no where.. low aint lifted,buick sits to low it self..
> got damn gulf meadows (10201).. youll see us on the news like always..
> 
> ...


10201 is a screw tape.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 12:54 PM~8569524
> *holy crap, 225 @ richey is flooded...... 3feet of water on 225........ :0
> *


my shop be fucked if it were not up on a hill...bet its up to the door tho...  go swing by n see if its cool


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 02:05 PM~8569622
> *my shop be fucked if it were not up on a hill...bet its up to the door tho...   go swing by n see if its cool
> *


i dont know where it is ive never been there....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 01:06 PM~8569642
> *i dont know where it is ive never been there....
> *


 @ 225 n richey.

you should go, plenty of work to do....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mann.. we got full house here..  uncle and aunt and their 1 kid here.. just moved down for michigan.. only here til they find a place.. then another uncle his wife and 3 kids showed up cause their side of town (eastside by mercury) is flooded out.. crib more crowded then wings-n-more on tuesdays :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 01:18 PM~8569224
> *we gotta ls front clip laying around, but to many have it. ill keep it og.i like the front , just add a billet grill..
> *


but we in houston....theres not one here


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 12:12 PM~8569708
> *mann..  we got full house here..  uncle and aunt and their 1 kid here.. just moved down for michigan..    only here til they find a place.. then another uncle his wife and 3 kids showed up cause their side of town (eastside by mercury) is flooded out..    crib more crowded then wings-n-more on tuesdays  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 02:12 PM~8569708
> *mann..  we got full house here..  uncle and aunt and their 1 kid here.. just moved down for michigan..    only here til they find a place.. then another uncle his wife and 3 kids showed up cause their side of town (eastside by mercury) is flooded out..    crib more crowded then wings-n-more on tuesdays  :angry:
> *


no flooding in michigan....... just humidity


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 12:12 PM~8569708
> *mann..  we got full house here..  uncle and aunt and their 1 kid here.. just moved down for michigan..    only here til they find a place.. then another uncle his wife and 3 kids showed up cause their side of town (eastside by mercury) is flooded out..    crib more crowded then wings-n-more on tuesdays  :angry:
> *


I bet your grandma makes more of her good cooking.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 12:05 PM~8569622
> *my shop be fucked if it were not up on a hill...bet its up to the door tho...   go swing by n see if its cool
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im off. About to go pick the family up and head to the beach. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 16 2007, 11:59 AM~8569566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heard there was one being built


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 12:12 PM~8569708
> *mann..  we got full house here..  uncle and aunt and their 1 kid here.. just moved down for michigan..    only here til they find a place.. then another uncle his wife and 3 kids showed up cause their side of town (eastside by mercury) is flooded out..    crib more crowded then wings-n-more on tuesdays  :angry:
> *


no one cares. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 16 2007, 01:20 PM~8569801
> *Im off. About to go pick the family up and head to the beach.  :biggrin:
> *


Rubb it in asshole.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 16 2007, 02:14 PM~8569730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet she dont


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 02:46 PM~8569984
> *no one cares.  :uh:
> *


fk you.. 



and more people showed up.. cousin here cause ptown flooded.. wif his brawd and her kid.. and my ex called.. gave up on 45. headed here to ride it out..  


oh, and anybody got a tow truck? or least a truck to pull another truck with? my uncle blew a clutch.. truck is on old galveston somewhere.. 

hit me up 713-498-8746


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 01:51 PM~8570023
> *fk you..
> and more people showed up.. cousin here cause ptown flooded..  wif his brawd and her kid..    and my ex called.. gave up on 45. headed here to ride it out..
> oh, and anybody got a tow truck?  or least a truck to pull another truck with?[\b]
> ...


*

Matter of fact I do n I'm bout to pass by there. But nah 

*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 03:01 PM~8570052
> *Matter of fact I do n I'm bout to pass by there. But nah
> 
> 
> *


woulda been $ in ur pocket..but aight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 12:51 PM~8570023
> *fk you..
> and more people showed up.. cousin here cause ptown flooded..  wif his brawd and her kid..    and my ex called.. gave up on 45. headed here to ride it out..
> oh, and anybody got a tow truck?  or least a truck to pull another truck with?  my uncle blew a clutch..  truck is on old galveston somewhere..
> ...


big pimp. lets go get some grub later on, u like quesadillas??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 02:02 PM~8570056
> *woulda been $ in ur pocket..but aight
> *


I have no towing equipment on me. And old [email protected] edgebrook look like a parking lot right now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 03:04 PM~8570065
> *big pimp. lets go get some grub later on, u like quesadillas??
> *


sorry, got plans.. and sounds fishy anyway.. queer.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 01:06 PM~8570078
> *sorry, got plans..  and sounds fishy anyway..  queer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 01:06 PM~8570078
> *sorry, got plans..  and sounds fishy anyway..  queer.
> *


alright just thought id invite, i know youre hungry


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 01:10 PM~8570096
> *alright just thought id invite, i know youre hungry
> *


u can say that again.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 02:10 PM~8570096
> *alright just thought id invite, i know youre hungry
> *


 :roflmao: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 16 2007, 02:08 PM~8570087
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


Danny ur throwed off! Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 01:22 PM~8570149
> *X2
> Danny ur throwed off! Lol!
> *


do you like quesadillas?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 02:10 PM~8570096
> *alright just thought id invite, i know youre hungry
> *


Lol! Mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

fuckin pottymouths :uh: hahah I cant see any of the last 8 pages.  :angry: oh well...it isnt raining on SW side anymore. :biggrin: 

enjoy your swims.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 02:05 PM~8570074
> *I have no towing equipment on me. And old [email protected] edgebrook look like a parking lot right now.
> *


I guess this would be a good time to own a DONK


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 02:24 PM~8570156
> *do you like quesadillas?
> *


:yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 01:29 PM~8570188
> *:yes:
> *


what about a CASE-A-DEEEEZZZ NUTTZZZ




:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I GOT YOUR ASS....OWNED!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 16 2007, 02:27 PM~8570174
> *fuckin pottymouths  :uh:  hahah I cant see any of the last 8 pages.   :angry:  oh well...it isnt raining on SW side anymore. :biggrin:
> 
> enjoy your swims.
> *


The sun has finally came out over here.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 02:30 PM~8570199
> *what about a CASE-A-DEEEEZZZ NUTTZZZ
> :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


Idiot


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 02:31 PM~8570206
> *I GOT YOUR ASS....OWNED!!!
> *


Don't make me bust out w the pics.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u really wanna go there...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 03:33 PM~8570216
> *:uh:
> Idiot
> *


you fell for it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Do you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 03:35 PM~8570225
> *Don't make me bust out w the pics.
> *


you last one that should be talkin about pics


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 03:39 PM~8570251
> *you last one that should be talkin about pics
> *




POST OR PM !


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 02:39 PM~8570251
> *you last one that should be talkin about pics
> *


Not w him. :cheesy:


:roflmao:

Im jus kiddin. 
There aint no pics. :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 16 2007, 02:40 PM~8570253
> *POST OR PM !
> *


Lmao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 03:41 PM~8570264
> *Not w him. :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:





i should post ur pic.. just to get it over with. hmmm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 02:46 PM~8570296
> *:scrutinize:
> i should post ur pic.. just to get it over with.  hmmm
> *


:uh:

What pic? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 03:53 PM~8570315
> *:uh:
> 
> What pic? :ugh:
> *


should i post it?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm safe.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG, I hope I don't get caught by this flood.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 01:56 PM~8570340
> *I'm safe.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 02:55 PM~8570336
> *should i post it?
> *


Uh


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 02:56 PM~8570340
> *I'm safe.
> 
> 
> ...


time to put the 30'' wheels on the impala...good thing shop is on hill...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

That's why I'm glad I stay on the northside. I feel for yal down south.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 16 2007, 02:01 PM~8570367
> *time to put the 30'' wheels on the impala...good thing shop is on hill...
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 16 2007, 03:04 PM~8570376
> *:nono:
> *


so.........you gon scoop me up on your lowrider bike then?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2007, 01:56 PM~8570340
> *I'm safe.
> 
> 
> ...


time to pull out the candy painted boat...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 01:38 PM~8570241
> *Do you?
> *


shit it dont matter i dont care if there are pics of my dick all over layitlow. you on the other hand......


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 16 2007, 02:06 PM~8570389
> *so.........you gon scoop me up on your lowrider bike then?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 03:10 PM~8570416
> *shit it dont matter i dont care if there are pics of my dick all over layitlow. you on the other hand......
> *


Wtf. :roflmao:


You are trippin'!!! :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 16 2007, 03:01 PM~8570367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I need your help. I want to have a bike build off at the Los Magnificos car show on November 4th. The entries have to be bikes built by a team of kids. Like an after school program or an art program during school or even a community center. The main idea is to get kids to work together as a team. Do you all know anyone that has a program like that. I talked to Chino with Juiced already and his class at Marshall middle school is doing it, but I need at least 2 more entries. I'm thinking of the winning group getting $500.00 to go to their program. The winner will be picked by the people entering the car show. Like a peoples choice type award. On Sunday the groups can put their bikes up for sale (if they want) to get money for their next project. 

I'd write my number, but then sixty8imp will start calling me. :uh: 832-654-8225


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hes already quoting u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Aug 16 2007, 03:56 PM~8570340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just call up a few schools.. sure some will want to join in.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 07:29 PM~8571614
> *hes already quoting u
> *


expected something about how most bikes are made by grown azz men.. etc etc? 


thats gettin old..so didnt do it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 05:32 PM~8571627
> *expected something about how most bikes are made by grown azz men..  etc etc?
> thats gettin old..so didnt do it.
> *


no im talking about her number..

oh wait , u big pimp.. u already got it..

whats wrong with bikes, i still build them..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 07:34 PM~8571639
> *no im talking about her number..
> 
> oh wait , u big pimp.. u already got it..
> ...


foo.. i done had that #


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

forget a bike build off, why not a car build off, maybe some people will step their game up. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 07:41 PM~8571676
> *forget a bike build off, why not a car build off, maybe some people will step their game up.  :biggrin:
> *


middle schoolers might come thru and hurt some of these other peoples feelings. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 16 2007, 05:36 PM~8571650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but some are non ballers (sic713)
and ballers like (ronald mc kenny)
will be done faster...

it sucks, u got billions of dollars from all them burger franchises.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 05:43 PM~8571691
> *so :uh:
> but some are non ballers (sic713)
> and ballers like (ronald mc kenny)
> ...


ronald mcdonald didnt get rich from selling burgers, got rich from the property that the shops are on


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 07:43 PM~8571691
> *so :uh:
> but some are non ballers (sic713)
> and ballers like (ronald mc kenny)
> ...


dont feel bad.. i remember lone star in his broke days.. driving a civic on 13's on richmond.. think he doin it.. i use to roll by em in da monte,hit the switch, and bring em back down to earth.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 05:46 PM~8571708
> *dont feel bad..  i remember lone star in his broke days..  driving a civic on 13's on richmond..  think he doin it..  i use to roll by em in da monte,hit the switch, and bring em back down to earth.
> *


back i nthe broke days. i must still be there, it doesnt take alot of money to build a "Clean" ride. clean doesnt cost. sometimes less is more


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 07:48 PM~8571723
> *back i nthe broke days. i must still be there, it doesnt take alot of money to build a "Clean" ride. clean doesnt cost. sometimes less is more
> *


you miss that civic huh puto?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2007, 02:15 PM~8562112
> *oh yea!
> anybody gotta chrome hydro motor.. just needs to be clean and works..
> no matter if its used or new.
> ...


HAD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but yeah..sometimes less is more.. 

just dont make his mistake and start with a civic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 05:50 PM~8571742
> *you miss that civic huh puto?
> *


the kandy on it was nice but i was about 175lbs back then. after i joined FNU we voted no more civics.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 16 2007, 05:51 PM~8571744
> *HAD
> *


damn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch u talkin shit about my civic motherfucker that was in like 1997. why dont we talk about that ragedy ass blazer u were driving a couple years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

civicOnGoldz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 05:45 PM~8571704
> *ronald mcdonald didnt get rich from selling burgers, got rich from the property that the shops are on
> *


did ya research huh..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 05:54 PM~8571775
> *did ya research huh..
> *


yea i was reading a book last nite and it mentioned the mcdonald founder and ceo.


:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 05:57 AM~8566911
> *No. I was living by willowbrook & now I'm n jersey village. Not far from where I was at. I would use 290 before jus there are a bunch of dum asses that can't drive when it rains. Otherwise I can get to work n a decent time frame.
> *



u very close


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 07:53 PM~8571763
> *bitch u talkin shit about my civic motherfucker that was in like 1997. why dont we talk about that ragedy ass blazer u were driving a couple years ago.  :biggrin:
> *


the gold one w/flakes..on choppaz?  

and couple of years? try 7 years.. time flys huh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

walter jones is a lake.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch u had some fuckin 16 inch wanna be ass blades on that ragedy death trap. wasnt it more like 7 months ago.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 05:55 PM~8571780
> *yea i was reading a book last nite and it mentioned the mcdonald founder and ceo.
> :uh:
> *


thought u was reading my nuts


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 07:57 PM~8571792
> *bitch u had some fuckin 16 inch wanna be ass blades on that ragedy death trap.  wasnt it more like 7 months ago.
> *


17's to be exact.. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why dont u go in the garage and finishing cutting/buffing my batteries :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 09:34 AM~8568311
> *well my black ass aint going no where.. low aint lifted,buick sits to low it self..
> got damn gulf meadows (10201).. youll see us on the news like always..
> 
> ...



yeah my compadre/co-worker and one co-worker live there in gulf meadows they alway getting flooded in


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 16 2007, 06:55 PM~8571783
> *u very close
> *


Oh really? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 08:06 PM~8571860
> *Oh really?  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: here we go again.. home wrecka


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2007, 11:31 AM~8569350
> *Im in tha bed watchin maury........ this show really sux!
> *



quit sending then toe jam pics :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 16 2007, 08:09 PM~8571882
> *quit sending then toe jam pics  :angry:
> *


sup Dave


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

wasup peeps?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 16 2007, 06:21 PM~8571940
> *sup Dave
> *



wat up d how you been by the way i will be at the 

Westcott Sat nite evey1 invited


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 16 2007, 08:24 PM~8571965
> *wat up d how you been  by the way i will be at the
> 
> Westcott Sat nite evey1 invited
> *


I've been pretty sick ... but hey, now that you mention it .... maybe its cause I'm having beer withdrawals :biggrin: ... haven't had one in a loooong time ... actually, I think since your birthday!!   Thanks for the invite ... I'll see what's up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 07:07 PM~8571865
> *:uh:  here we go again.. home wrecka
> *


:uh: thats u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 08:32 PM~8572015
> *:uh:  thats u
> *


nu uh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 16 2007, 06:24 PM~8571965
> *wat up d how you been  by the way i will be at the
> 
> Westcott Sat nite evey1 invited
> *


 :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 05:36 PM~8571650
> *foo.. i done had that #
> *


Then why didn't you call me. You scared? hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 05:59 PM~8571811
> *why dont u go in the garage and finishing cutting/buffing my batteries  :uh:
> *


they been done, so come pick these hoes up before they go in the back of the elky


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 07:24 PM~8572270
> *they been done, so come pick these hoes up before they go in the back of the elky
> *


IM A BUSY MAN SOMETIMES GROWN UP DONT HAVE TIME


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 16 2007, 07:26 PM~8572298
> *:uh:
> *


DID U WEAR YOUR HIGH WATERS TODAY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2007, 07:25 PM~8572290
> *IM A BUSY MAN SOMETIMES GROWN UP DONT HAVE TIME
> *


busy with my quesadillas


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 16 2007, 08:11 PM~8572173
> *Then why didn't you call me.  You scared? hno:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Aug 16 2007, 09:11 PM~8572173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and wtf u laughin at?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 09:20 PM~8572712
> *and wtf u laughin at?
> *


Still got that ice box song?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 10:24 PM~8572758
> *Still got that ice box song?
> *


between 8a-4p. :uh: didnt want boss lady calling and hearing king kong, they already think im ghetto at work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 09:26 PM~8572769
> *between 8a-4p.  :uh:      didnt want boss lady calling and hearing king kong, they already think im ghetto at work.
> *


U? Ghetto? Nah! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 10:30 PM~8572813
> *U? Ghetto? Nah!  :cheesy:
> *


thats what i keep sayin.. but they have doubts. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2007, 09:33 PM~8572844
> *thats what i keep sayin..  but they have doubts.  :angry:
> *


They jus haters.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 16 2007, 10:37 PM~8572887
> *They jus haters.
> *


thats what i told those fk'rs too.. "ya'll just some fk'n haters.. fk ya'll ******"


----------



## 64/53doitall (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

sup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

suppers


----------



## mexicool270 (Feb 24, 2007)

anybody got any pics of jefe de jefe. the dancer from shorty's


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

more rain, back to bed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 17 2007, 05:53 AM~8574901
> *more rain, back to bed
> *


lucky fuker! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

stuff for sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357092


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2007, 07:08 AM~8574970
> *stuff for sale
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357092
> *


spam


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 16 2007, 08:09 PM~8571882
> *quit sending then toe jam pics  :angry:
> *


x2 don't know if he was looking for someone to message him "cute feet" :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

off today..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

It was a bitch getting home. left at 3pm got home almost at 6pm. house was ok, lots of stranded fords and compacts.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 07:33 AM~8575029
> *spam
> *


 :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 06:41 AM~8575047
> *It was a bitch getting home.  left at 3pm got home almost at 6pm.  house was ok, lots of stranded fords and compacts.
> *


HA!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 07:41 AM~8575047
> *It was a bitch getting home.  left at 3pm got home almost at 6pm.  house was ok, lots of stranded fords and compacts.
> *


shouldve took some pics and posted it on the HA section. HA!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2007, 08:11 AM~8575169
> *shouldve took some pics and posted it on the HA section. HA!
> *












bayou by the house. water was already going down. it got up to the fence.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 08:27 AM~8575242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What fence only looks like the post for you to run the chicken wire..........


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 05:41 AM~8575047
> *It was a bitch getting home.  left at 3pm got home almost at 6pm.  house was ok, lots of stranded fords and compacts.
> *


At least four people died Thursday in Erin's thunderstorms.

Glad to hear everyone was O.K.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Had no problem gettin where I had to go. In fact there was lil to no traffic yday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 17 2007, 04:53 AM~8574901
> *more rain, back to bed
> *


Slacker!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 06:31 AM~8575261
> *Had no problem gettin where I had to go. In fact there was lil to no traffic yday.
> *


You were lucky, I prayed all the way home. I sure miss my SUV at times like this.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Friday! Hope it don't rain too much tonight.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 08:37 AM~8575286
> *Friday! Hope it don't rain too much tonight.
> *


Sorry to inform you rain is on the way.......... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 17 2007, 07:37 AM~8575283
> *You were lucky, I prayed all the way home.  I sure miss my SUV at times like this.
> *


I know. I saw all the traffic jams this morn on the news & then heard of the four deaths. Bet the families of the Randalls incident will get paid.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 08:29 AM~8575252
> *What fence only looks like the post for you to run the chicken wire..........
> *


I'm redoing that portion of the fence on the side of the front of the house since the old section was rotted out. Only left the posts standing which i have to level up. Haven't had time to finish it. BTW you still a SBM seeking THM for longterm relationship?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 07:40 AM~8575301
> *Sorry to inform you rain is on the way.......... :angry:
> *


Its already been raining. I jus hope it don't rain *too* much.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 17 2007, 08:30 AM~8575255
> *At least four people died Thursday in Erin's thunderstorms.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone was O.K.
> *


I should have gotten off from the bw-8 and hwy 225. Continued on the bw-8 and wasted an hour and a half on it since all exits were closed.  

Saw a Comcast van that tried to cut through a field and said SUCKA! Sonso sunk his van. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be indoors at a High School Musical 2 party. We are going to get wasted......... :barf: I hope not this much because I got another party tomorrow, then vacation in Mexico (more Patron). :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 15 2007, 02:52 PM~8561495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que pasa mackylacky? you feel better?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 08:45 AM~8575348
> *I'm redoing that portion of the fence on the side of the front of the house since the old section was rotted out.  Only left the posts standing which i have to level up.  Haven't had time to finish it.  BTW you still a SBM seeking THM for longterm relationship?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 16 2007, 02:12 PM~8569708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time are you all hitting up Luby's?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah a lil....at least i get to movin around again......shit....laid up in bed with fever ain't no joke.....put me on my ass for 2 days..... :angry: .....had to get out of the house....but i did enjoy seein my kids more.....  well...at least while i was awake....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 08:48 AM~8575363
> *Its already been raining. I jus hope it don't rain too much.
> *


Sorry you better get your rain coat out.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 08:50 AM~8575372
> *hno:
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Houston, this is something we want to do...completely non-profit for the kids. But we would need donations, either $$$, service (paint, pinstriping, plating, etc.), or parts (I know tons of us have bike parts in our garages). Let me know if you would like to help out.










Also, we are looking for a 3rd and 4th team to participate. Ages 12-18, some sort of school or after school program (community center, etc.)*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 17 2007, 09:03 AM~8575430
> *Houston, this is something we want to do...completely non-profit for the kids.  But we would need donations, either $$$, service (paint, pinstriping, plating, etc.), or parts (I know tons of us have bike parts in our garages).  Let me know if you would like to help out.
> 
> 
> ...


You all going to be collecting $$ at the KrazyToyz carshow tomorrow? I got $20 on it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Updated site:

http://www.thebeat713.com/listen.htm


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I work, but I'm sure Helen will go. We want to list every sponsor on the sponsor banner (so you can put your real name, you can put your business name, car club name, etc.). The bigger the donation, the bigger they will be listed. Like when you go to a museum or something and there are bricks with the donators names on it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 17 2007, 09:05 AM~8575448
> *I work, but I'm sure Helen will go.  We want to list every sponsor on the sponsor banner (so you can put your real name, you can put your business name, car club name, etc.).  The bigger the donation, the bigger they will be listed.  Like when you go to a museum or something and there are bricks with the donators names on it.
> *


I'll get with the guys from thebeat713 and get some $$ together.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2007, 10:19 AM~8469938
> *Carmona mixtape cds which will be passed out at the KrazyToyz carshow to adults, no children (lyrics).
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to pick one up from Carmona tomorrow.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 08:00 AM~8575418
> *Sorry you better get your rain coat out.....
> *


Aint no thang. Lil rain never killed a good time once I'm out tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 09:22 AM~8575504
> *Aint no thang. Lil rain never killed a good time once I'm out tonight.  :cheesy:
> *



Say bebe, you still comeing to Dallas this weekend ? I got something for you  

Tony & Josie said we can hit the bars.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 08:03 AM~8575434
> *You all going to be collecting $$ at the KrazyToyz carshow tomorrow?  I got $20 on it.
> *


Are you takin wifey & lil man?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 09:29 AM~8575532
> *Are you takin wifey & lil man?
> *


She said she'd go for a little while. Still have your other Carmona cds. You going? Having carne asada on the grill Sunday since her b'day is tomorrow.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 17 2007, 08:28 AM~8575526
> *Say bebe, you still comeing to Dallas this weekend ? I got something for you
> 
> Tony & Josie said we can hit the bars.
> *


Um yea. I still am. :ugh:

Lol!

What's up crazy ass? U ready for the weekend?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 09:22 AM~8575504
> *Aint no thang. Lil rain never killed a good time once I'm out tonight.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 09:34 AM~8575559
> *Um yea. I still am. :ugh:
> 
> Lol!
> ...



yea! Tony going to help me sand the car and add a lil somethign something

But you know we going to end up drunk by noon ! ! ! ! :biggrin: 





:barf: by 3pm


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 09:03 AM~8575434
> *You all going to be collecting $$ at the KrazyToyz carshow tomorrow?  I got $20 on it.
> *


I will not be able to make it out to the show 2morrow have something to take care of.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 08:31 AM~8575540
> *She said she'd go for a little while.  Still have your other Carmona cds.  You going?  Having carne asada on the grill Sunday since her b'day is tomorrow.
> *


Yea ill prob stop by. My kid has been wantin to go to a show for awhile. I got a bday party on sun in your area. Ill see what time I get outta there & let ya know.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 09:48 AM~8575636
> *Yea ill prob stop by. My kid has been wantin to go to a show for awhile. I got a bday party on sun in your area. Ill see what time I get outta there & let ya know.
> *


Orale, we'll start it at 2pm and will go to 8pm Sunday. Put 2pm since Mexicanos see that as 4pm. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 08:37 AM~8575579
> *:0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Suppose to get tickets to this for next Friday and might not go. Should be in the VIP section of it. If I don't go hit me up for them.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 17 2007, 08:39 AM~8575590
> *yea!  Tony going to help me sand the car and add a lil somethign something
> 
> But you know we going to end up drunk by noon ! ! ! !  :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup:

I'm ready for my weekend. Plan on having fun & not worrying bout lil things.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 08:50 AM~8575644
> *Orale, we'll start it at 2pm and will go to 8pm Sunday.  Put 2pm since Mexicanos see that as 4pm.  LOL
> *


Haha! True that!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 06:58 AM~8575411
> *What time are you all hitting up Luby's?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 09:50 AM~8575644
> *Orale, we'll start it at 2pm and will go to 8pm Sunday.  Put 2pm since Mexicanos see that as 4pm.  LOL
> *


 That's blak ppl time also.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 09:51 AM~8575651
> *
> *


I'm in your area and it is hot az wolf chill right now......... :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 09:10 AM~8575770
> *I'm in your area and it is hot az wolf chill right now......... :burn:
> *


What area would that be?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 10:15 AM~8575801
> *What area would that be?
> *


Jeresy Village.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 10:19 AM~8575815
> *Jeresy Village.
> *


not that far from there. going to pick up a generator during lunch.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 09:19 AM~8575815
> *Jeresy Village.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

i hope it doesnt rain anymore


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 06:38 AM~8575039
> *off today..
> *



lucky bastatrd


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 10:22 AM~8575837
> *not that far from there.  going to pick up a generator during lunch.
> *


Out picking up my money so I can bring something out for the haters in 08...... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 10:38 AM~8575929
> *Out picking up my money so I can bring something out for the haters in 08...... :biggrin:
> *


Orale buey.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 10:30 AM~8575882
> *
> *


Not cool it's hot............ :burn:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 17 2007, 09:33 AM~8575900
> *i hope it doesnt rain anymore
> *



yea i feel like pullin her out today...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 17 2007, 10:33 AM~8575900
> *i hope it doesnt rain anymore
> *


You can cancel that off the Christmas list. It's going to rain all weekend...... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 10:39 AM~8575937
> *Orale buey.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 10:40 AM~8575948
> *You can cancel that off the Christmas list. It's going to rain all weekend...... :angry:
> *


Don't matter, we've spun at a rainout before.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 09:42 AM~8575962
> *Don't matter, we've spun at a rainout before.
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 17 2007, 08:37 AM~8575286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not lucky.. fri is a regular day for me now!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 09:42 AM~8575962
> *Don't matter, we've spun at a rainout before.
> *


Ill be sure to wear dark clothin. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 10:47 AM~8576008
> *Ill be sure to wear dark clothin. Lol!
> *


Me too :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 07:06 AM~8575451
> *I'll get with the guys from thebeat713 and get some $$ together.
> *


I'll be there for sure. Still can't find someone to take my car early for registration. I guess it's time to beg Joey. The only thing is when she does a favor for me she wants a big pay back. Like 3 favors for 1. Auh.......... :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 06:38 AM~8575039
> *off today..
> *


same here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 07:22 AM~8575504
> *Aint no thang. Lil rain never killed a good time once I'm out tonight.  :cheesy:
> *


dont call me drunk this time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Aug 17 2007, 10:49 AM~8576022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 08:49 AM~8576022
> *same here
> *


i found myself on 225 and richey yesterday :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 10:42 AM~8575962
> *Don't matter, we've spun at a rainout before.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 10:51 AM~8576042
> *i found myself on 225 and richey yesterday  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 09:48 AM~8576018
> *Me too  :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 09:49 AM~8576024
> *dont call me drunk this time.
> *


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 08:52 AM~8576051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it wasnt that bad, a bunch of idiots who cant think and use their head. i was in traffic for about 10 mins.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 09:51 AM~8576042
> *i found myself on 225 and richey yesterday  :uh:
> *


chilled at work till all the idiots where off the roads, then cruised on in to the house in the mc


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 08:54 AM~8576076
> *chilled at work till all the idiots where off the roads, then cruised on in to the house in the mc
> *


blowin a/c :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 10:54 AM~8576075
> *it wasnt that bad, a bunch of idiots who cant think and use their head.  i was in traffic for about 10 mins.
> *


richey is only bad spot.. always floods there.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 09:55 AM~8576086
> *blowin  a/c  :0
> *


knowwhatimsaying......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 10:44 AM~8575977
> *
> is that an FYI?  :biggrin:
> *


Uh. No...........


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 09:54 AM~8576070
> *:uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 09:49 AM~8576028
> *x2
> *


. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 08:56 AM~8576093
> *knowwhatimsaying......
> *


thinkin bout poker nite tomoro and maybe grill something up....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 10:55 AM~8576086
> *blowin  a/c  :0
> *


ya'll boys dont know about sub zero a/c til you step in my sub zero freezers.both 96 and 68


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

There was a show this past weekend at 45 and airtex, at the flea market. Did anyone makre it out there? any pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 10:58 AM~8576107
> *thinkin bout poker nite tomoro and maybe grill something up....
> *


grill something? thats good idea.. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 08:58 AM~8576108
> *ya'llo boys dont know about sub zero a/c til you step in my sub zero freezers.both 96 and 68
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 10:54 AM~8576076
> *chilled at work till all the idiots where off the roads, then cruised on in to the house in the mc
> *


Guess you learned the last time you flooded the MC


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 09:56 AM~8576089
> *richey is only bad spot..  always floods there.
> *


thats why its called the bottoms around that area...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 09:57 AM~8576099
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin:

How's the lil one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 10:59 AM~8576120
> *Guess you learned the last time you flooded the MC
> *


 :0


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 09:59 AM~8576115
> *grill something? thats good idea..    :uh:
> *


imma BBQ today.. i got a craving for some bbq thighs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 11:00 AM~8576130
> * :biggrin:
> 
> How's the lil one?
> *


thats mean.. home wrecka


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 10:54 AM~8576076
> *chilled at work till all the idiots where off the roads, then cruised on in to the house in the mc
> *


Out crusin in the MC today. Not blowin A/C.............. :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 09:58 AM~8576107
> *thinkin bout poker nite tomoro and maybe grill something up....
> *


sounds like a good idea, but if you gonna grill, you have to do it right, not just some samplers :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 10:00 AM~8576130
> * :biggrin:
> 
> How's the lil one?
> *


starts school in a couple weeks hno: ...i think im the one thats worried instead of him


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 17 2007, 10:59 AM~8576112
> *There was a show this past weekend at 45 and airtex, at the flea market. Did anyone makre it out there? any pics?
> *


Pasted by it on the freeway heading to 1960 to go to Pappa to get some ribs..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 10:01 AM~8576139
> *thats mean.. home wrecka
> *


LMMFAO! Fool wtf are u talkin bout!! I'm talkin bout his child! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp. isnt it payday today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 11:06 AM~8576176
> *LMMFAO! Fool wtf are u  talkin bout!! I'm talkin bout his child! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 11:04 AM~8576156
> *sounds like a good idea, but if you gonna grill, you have to do it right, not just some samplers :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 11:06 AM~8576180
> *big pimp. isnt it payday today.
> *


for me yes.. for you .. probably not.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 10:06 AM~8576180
> *big pimp. isnt it payday today.
> *


good thing you reminded me, have to check my deposits


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 10:05 AM~8576167
> *starts school in a couple weeks hno: ...i think im the one thats worried instead of him
> *


MINE TOO! He's all excited! I'm the one who's trippin bout it. Not for any other reason other than my baby is growin up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 09:07 AM~8576192
> *good thing you reminded me, have to check my deposits
> *


my check was weak this round im glad big pimp got my back....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 11:10 AM~8576212
> *my check was weak this round im glad big pimp got my back....
> *


 :uh: 









someones feelings gonna get hurt :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

between u and my co worker that owes me shit i got a whole nother check comin i just remember he owes me :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 10:10 AM~8576210
> *MINE TOO! He's all excited! I'm the one who's trippin bout it. Not for any other reason other than my baby is growin up.
> *


had to start teaching him stuff about a year ago, since he didnt qualify for pre K....but i think he will be good, he already know how to write his name, knows his numbers, and colors......hope he turns out smarter then his old man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 09:15 AM~8576252
> *had to start teaching him stuff about a year ago, since he didnt qualify for pre K....but i think he will be good, he already know how to write his name, knows his numbers, and colors......hope he turns out smarter then his old man
> *


knowing numbers is the most important. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 17 2007, 09:43 AM~8575966
> *pics?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

off to barber shop, to start spending lone star's $


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch your crooked ass 3 dollar fade is just a fraction of what u owe me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 17 2007, 11:21 AM~8576265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ellie was a walking stick


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 10:15 AM~8576252
> *had to start teaching him stuff about a year ago, since he didnt qualify for pre K....but i think he will be good, he already know how to write his name, knows his numbers, and colors......hope he turns out smarter then his old man
> *


The qualifications for pre k at a public school are ridiculous! My sons daycare had a pre k class there & he was in that class this past year. He learned a lot! Seemed like one day he jus started reading and writing. His teacher said hed more than likely qualify to get bumped to first grade but I don't wanna do that. Hell I'm not even ready for him to be in kindergarden! Lol! I'm jus glad his school doesn't have a dress code.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 10:27 AM~8576299
> *ellie was a walking stick
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 10:28 AM~8576304
> *The qualifications for pre k at a public school are ridiculous! My sons daycare had a pre k class there & he was in that class this past year. He learned a lot! Seemed like one day he jus started reading and writing. His teacher said hed more than likely qualify to get bumped to first grade but I don't wanna do that. Hell I'm not even ready for him to be in kindergarden! Lol! I'm jus glad his school doesn't have a dress code.
> *


 :thumbsdown: dresscode.....had to buy him that too...red, blue, and white :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 11:34 AM~8576358
> *:thumbsdown: dresscode.....had to buy him that too...red, blue, and white :uh:
> *


Their celbr. the 4th of July late........... :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 10:38 AM~8576387
> *Their celbr. the 4th of July late........... :0
> *


nah fool....thats the only color shirts he is allowed to wear


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 10:27 AM~8576299
> *ellie was a walking stick
> *



si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 10:34 AM~8576358
> *:thumbsdown: dresscode.....had to buy him that too...red, blue, and white :uh:
> *


Yup. Dress code sucks! I feel for ur son.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 10:46 AM~8576432
> *Yup. Dress code sucks! I feel for ur son.
> *


my son starts 1st grade and my lil girl is going to be in kindergarten.....  .....they grow up so fast.....and it took a while for my son to be accepted for pre k, but since he got in, lydia was already approved.....this yr they will be at the same school......brand new building.....about 5 blocks from my house..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 09:05 AM~8576167
> *starts school in a couple weeks hno: ...i think im the one thats worried instead of him
> *


Wait until he starts to drive. You'll really be worried. Then comes the drinking and driving stage. Sorry don't mean to worry you, but been there done that!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 17 2007, 12:51 PM~8576788
> *Wait until he starts to drive.  You'll really be worried.  Then comes the drinking and driving stage.  Sorry don't mean to worry you, but been there done that!
> *


dani be drinkin and driving? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2007, 11:40 AM~8576399
> *nah fool....thats the only color shirts he is allowed to wear
> *


My son only wears the white and blue ones.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 01:00 PM~8576856
> *My son only wears the white and blue ones.
> *


what does coca pearl wear when he comes to layitlow as lil sexy?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 01:16 PM~8576967
> *what does coca pearl wear when he comes to layitlow as lil sexy?
> *


:twak: 

That's your homie that dresses in drag to come in on layitlow.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 11:35 AM~8576673
> *my son starts 1st grade and my lil girl is going to be in kindergarten.....  .....they grow up so fast.....and it took a while for my son to be accepted for pre k, but since he got in, lydia was already approved.....this yr they will be at the same school......brand new building.....about 5 blocks from my house..... :biggrin:
> *


Yal were busy! Ur kids are so close in age! Lol! But yes they do grow fast. Too fast sometimes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm hungry..who down to spend lone star's $ on some wings?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 12:16 PM~8576967
> *what does coca pearl wear when he comes to layitlow as lil sexy?
> *


He was lil sexy? :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 12:21 PM~8577001
> *Yal were busy! Ur kids are so close in age! Lol! But yes they do grow fast. Too fast sometimes.
> *



alex 6, lydia 5, and amaya 2........alex was planned.....lydia a surprise.....amaya....a HUGE surprise......but i wouldn't trade em for anything in this world.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 01:22 PM~8577015
> *He was lil sexy? :ugh:
> *


his alter ego


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 12:22 PM~8577012
> *i'm hungry..who down to spend lone star's $  on some wings?
> *


:cheesy:

I had wings last night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 01:19 PM~8576986
> *:twak:
> 
> That's your homie that dresses in drag to come in on layitlow.
> *


Don't lie fool.  ip's don't lie :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 12:23 PM~8577026
> *his alter ego
> *


her chiches and ombligo looked like this face :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 01:24 PM~8577033
> *her chiches and ombligo looked like this face  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...3&#entry8577043


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 17 2007, 11:51 AM~8576788
> *Wait until he starts to drive.  You'll really be worried.  Then comes the drinking and driving stage.  Sorry don't mean to worry you, but been there done that!
> *


I think I'm more worried when he starts tryin to be a playa & starts having fast tail hussies callin my house. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 10:38 AM~8575929
> *Out picking up my money so I can bring something out for the haters in 08...... :biggrin:
> *


You getting chichi implants lil sexy? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 12:28 PM~8577079
> *I think I'm more worried when he starts tryin to be a playa & starts having fast tail hussies callin my house. :uh:
> *



yeah!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 12:23 PM~8577019
> *alex 6, lydia 5, and amaya 2........alex was planned.....lydia a surprise.....amaya....a HUGE surprise......but i wouldn't trade em for anything in this world.....
> *


:thumbsup: so true!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 01:31 PM~8577121
> *:thumbsup: so true!
> *


everthings a suprise to you..when u wake up not remembering shit, with carpetburns on your forehead. :uh: so, least i hear.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 12:23 PM~8577026
> *his alter ego
> *


:nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 01:33 PM~8577136
> *everthings a suprise to you..when u wake up not remembering shit, with carpetburns on your forehead.  :uh:
> *


...and dried up ketchup en las... :ugh: ... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 12:24 PM~8577033
> *her chiches and ombligo looked like this face  :0
> *


:barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 12:24 PM~8577033
> *her chiches and ombligo looked like this face  :0
> *


:barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 01:34 PM~8577149
> *...and dried up ketchup en las... :ugh: ...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


someone dippin they french fries in there?


hmm..she might be my type after all , cept i'd use ranch and dip wings


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 01:22 PM~8577015
> *He was lil sexy? :ugh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 01:23 PM~8577026
> *his alter ego
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 01:38 PM~8577168
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


Had to make off topic explode. It was getting boring in there :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 12:29 PM~8577088
> *You getting chichi implants lil sexy?  :ugh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

define ombligo? i didnt have fancy education like ya'll


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 01:24 PM~8577032
> *Don't lie fool.    ip's don't lie  :angel:
> *


Check the Ip's only had one screen name since I been on here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 01:39 PM~8577182
> *define ombligo?  i didnt have fancy education like ya'll
> *


belly button


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 09:38 AM~8575929
> *Out picking up my money so I can bring something out for the haters in 08...... :biggrin:
> *


WTF!!! 08??? Get the fuck out of here....07 is still half way in :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 17 2007, 12:30 PM~8577099
> *yeah!
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 01:39 PM~8577186
> *belly button
> *


oh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 17 2007, 01:39 PM~8577187
> *WTF!!!  08???  Get the fuck out of here....07 is still half way in  :uh:
> *


that means he waiting on 08 income tax refund.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 12:33 PM~8577136
> *everthings a suprise to you..when u wake up not remembering shit, with carpetburns on your forehead.  :uh:        so, least i hear.
> *


:ugh: huh?!? :roflmao: :twak: :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 01:42 PM~8577208
> *:ugh: huh?!? :roflmao: :twak: :angel: :roflmao:
> *


damn.u almost used all the smilies on that one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 01:44 PM~8577220
> *damn.u almost used all the smilies on that one.
> *


craziness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 12:34 PM~8577149
> *...and dried up ketchup en las... :ugh: ...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:barf: that's fkin sick Latin.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 12:38 PM~8577167
> *someone dippin they french fries in there?
> hmm..she might be my type after all , cept i'd use ranch and dip wings
> *


Uh I aint the one. :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 01:38 PM~8577176
> *Had to make off topic explode.  It was getting boring in there  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCKER!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 01:38 PM~8577177
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 01:50 PM~8577257
> *Uh I aint the one. :nono:
> *


but thought we friends? :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 12:44 PM~8577220
> *damn.u almost used all the smilies on that one.
> *


And u almost owed me a coke.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 12:42 PM~8577205
> *that means he waiting on 08 income tax refund.
> *


 :0 That niccah dont work....he dont get no tax return!

The only tax refund he gets is from the dudes that pick him up from the corners and spending thier shit :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 17 2007, 01:39 PM~8577187
> *WTF!!!  08???  Get the fuck out of here....07 is still half way in  :uh:
> *


You get the fuck out of here bring out the mud slinger in 07 and something else in 08.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 12:45 PM~8577225
> *craziness!!!!!!!!!
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 01:42 PM~8577205
> *that means he waiting on 08 income tax refund.
> *


 :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 01:53 PM~8577279
> *And u almost owed me a coke.
> *


i go ya..but coke i get ya, gonna have rum in it.  







and fk this..since nobody down for wings..imma call in a to-go order


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 01:52 PM~8577269
> *FUCKER!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: don't worry i know it isn't you  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 12:53 PM~8577274
> *but thought we friends?  :angry:
> *


Of course we're friends. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 17 2007, 01:54 PM~8577282
> *:0  That niccah dont work....he dont get no tax return!
> 
> The only tax refund he gets is from the dudes that pick him up from the corners and spending thier shit  :ugh:
> *


Just like you rollin that piece of shit lincoln that stay broken on side of the road.... :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 02:02 PM~8577320
> *Just like you rollin that piece of shit lincoln that stay broken on side of the road.... :0
> *



pull up or shut up puto !

Fuck that 2008 shit ! 

Pimp Check ! what you got NOW !


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 12:57 PM~8577299
> *i go ya..but coke i get ya, gonna have rum in it.
> and fk this..since nobody down for wings..imma call in a to-go order
> *


:thumbsup:

As long as it aint a wine cooler we're good. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 12:57 PM~8577300
> *:biggrin:  don't worry i know it isn't you    :biggrin:
> *


:around:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 12:54 PM~8577287
> *You get the fuck out of here bring out the mud slinger in 07 and something else in 08.
> *


I got this for you now and I got a fleetwood comming in 08, so you better come with it!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 01:02 PM~8577320
> *Just like you rollin that piece of shit lincoln that stay broken on side of the road.... :0
> *


You and I promise that no-one has ever seen my car on the side of the road! It may be a piece of that, but that madda fukka is still putting folks in check


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 17 2007, 02:09 PM~8577373
> *I got this for you now and I got a fleetwood comming in 08, so you better come with it!
> 
> 
> ...


Bish that not you can stop borrowing pix..... Will see waz up in 08 so have you game ready and you will have to do better then a Fleetwood. To be on my level.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 17 2007, 02:11 PM~8577389
> *You and I promise that no-one has ever seen my car on the side of the road!  It may be a piece of that, but that madda fukka is still putting folks in check
> *


 :0 Correction I see you at the store have a drink waiting for everyone else to catch up.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Them Dallas boys invading topics again!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 02:22 PM~8577463
> *Them Dallas boys invading topics again!
> *


 invading them panties too.....


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

all this hostility...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Wasup cali ryda?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 17 2007, 02:23 PM~8577473
> *all this hostility...
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Bought small generator and a/c unit just in case we get hit.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 02:27 PM~8577500
> *Bought small generator and a/c unit just in case we get hit.
> 
> *


Homie just come to Dallas, the wife is gone I got 3 spare bedrooms.
your girlfriend vgp lives a block away too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 17 2007, 01:23 PM~8577470
> *invading them panties too.....
> *


Must be some other "lucky" girl since I don't wear any. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 17 2007, 02:29 PM~8577521
> *Homie just come to Dallas,  the wife is gone I got 3 spare bedrooms.
> your girlfriend vgp lives a block away too.
> *


Nah, staying at home this time. Last time I went to Austin while all the other sonsos were heading north to dallas and up 290. went 59 south and up 77. did 4 hour trip while others were sweating 15+ hours.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 02:27 PM~8577500
> *Bought small generator and a/c unit just in case we get hit.
> 
> 
> ...


window unit............ :0 Your will need that for sure if power went out. Bring that you lady is carrying. She'll get upset quick went hot......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 02:30 PM~8577528
> *Must be some other "lucky" girl since I don't wear any. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



:cheesy: call me girl


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 02:31 PM~8577535
> *window unit............ :0 Your will need that for sure if power went out. Bring that you lady is carrying. She'll get upset quick went hot......
> *


We don't need much. Been stocked up since last year.  picking up a 7500w generator tonight to power up the other necessities.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 17 2007, 12:26 PM~8577491
> *Wasup cali ryda?
> *



wassup mike :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 17 2007, 12:32 PM~8577538
> *:cheesy:    call me girl
> *


this is houston lowriders...not match.com :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 02:35 PM~8577557
> *this is houston lowriders...not match.com  :uh:
> *


 we will be layingdown - low :dunno: 



your rigth thoug later Houston


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup dena. noumsayin


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2007, 01:34 PM~8577554
> *wassup mike  :biggrin:
> *


Hows that whip comin playa?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 02:39 PM~8577581
> *sup dena. noumsayin
> *


sup Kenneth ... just checkin it out .... ya know ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 02:33 PM~8577540
> *We don't need much.  Been stocked up since last year.    picking up a 7500w generator tonight to power up the other necessities.
> *


Only the I have is a hot gallon of facuet water....... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 02:42 PM~8577599
> *Only the I have is a hot gallon of facuet water....... :angry:
> *


was going to buy the bigger one also at lunch but paisas that work the shop are known to borrow stuff out of the back of other trucks :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 17 2007, 12:42 PM~8577598
> *sup Kenneth ... just checkin it out .... ya know ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 02:46 PM~8577626
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 17 2007, 01:32 PM~8577538
> *:cheesy:    call me girl
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 01:44 PM~8577613
> *was going to buy the bigger one also at lunch but paisas that work the shop are known to borrow stuff out of the back of other trucks  :uh:
> *


hey buey....you already know you can head this way if you need to....as long as you don't mind sleeping in my lil girls princess room.....




:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 17 2007, 12:47 PM~8577639
> *:dunno:
> *


have u copped that new setup yet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 02:22 PM~8577463
> *Them Dallas boys invading topics again!
> *


1st new orleans now dallas.. must be something about houston haters like. :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 17 2007, 01:37 PM~8577565
> *we will be layingdown - low  :dunno:
> your rigth thoug later Houston
> *


:roflmao: :nono:


Ur throwed off!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 02:52 PM~8577681
> *hey buey....you already know you can head this way if you need to....as long as you don't mind sleeping in my lil girls princess room.....
> 
> 
> ...


orale i'm out. call you later fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 02:52 PM~8577681
> *hey buey....you already know you can head this way if you need to....as long as you don't mind sleeping in my lil girls princess room.....
> 
> 
> ...


hope that aint da boys bed.. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2007, 02:44 PM~8577613
> *was going to buy the bigger one also at lunch but paisas that work the shop are known to borrow stuff out of the back of other trucks  :uh:
> *


The watchers........ :around: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 01:52 PM~8577681
> *hey buey....you already know you can head this way if you need to....as long as you don't mind sleeping in my lil girls princess room.....
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute! I wanna lil girl. Or at least I wanted a lil girl. :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 02:56 PM~8577714
> *Too cute! I wanna lil girl. Or at least I wanted a lil girl. :happysad:
> *


all i do is spit out gurls.. just hit me up.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 02:57 PM~8577724
> *all i do is spit out gurls..  just hit me up.
> *


You watch to much Training day........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 01:55 PM~8577705
> *hope that aint da boys bed..    :ugh:
> *


i will tell you once....and only once....with my kids...you don't fk with....

you can fk around with me all day....cause i like to play....but i draw the line there....


and if you knew how to read bitch you would see it says my GIRLS room.....


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 01:53 PM~8577688
> *1st new orleans now dallas..    must be something about houston haters like.  :dunno:
> *


Yea man.. i hear that dude from new orleans is a joke! I heard he aint even GOT a car.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 01:53 PM~8577688
> *1st new orleans now dallas..    must be something about houston haters like.  :dunno:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 03:00 PM~8577743
> *i will tell you once....and only once....with my kids...you don't fk with....
> 
> you can fk around with me all day....cause i like to play....but i draw the line there....
> ...


ok then..its prolly ur bed.. you o' my lil pony looking azz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 01:57 PM~8577724
> *all i do is spit out gurls..  just hit me up.
> *


:ugh: Sure thing. :ugh:


Lol!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 02:02 PM~8577753
> *ok then..its prolly ur bed..  you o' my lil pony looking azz
> *



don't hate cause i got a bed frame.....you should have taken that wood from that old ass shack you had torn down and made a damn boxspring to hold your ass.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 17 2007, 03:01 PM~8577749
> *Yea man..  i hear that dude from new orleans is a joke!  I heard he aint even GOT a car.
> *


yeah.. fk him.. 

:biggrin: 


j/k.. u done been adopted by htown already..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 02:02 PM~8577753
> *ok then..its prolly ur bed..  you o' my lil pony looking azz
> *


Fkin Danny! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 02:04 PM~8577771
> *don't hate cause i got a bed frame.....you should have taken that wood from that old ass shack you had torn down and made a damn boxspring to hold your ass.......
> *


Ah man.... :roflmao: x10000000000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 17 2007, 03:01 PM~8577749
> *Yea man..  i hear that dude from new orleans is a joke!  I heard he aint even GOT a car.
> *


yeah.. fk him.. 

:biggrin: 


j/k.. u done been adopted by htown already..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeahie Yeahh.. i push rhymes like weight!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 03:09 PM~8577780
> *Ah man.... :roflmao: x10000000000
> *


UMM.. nobody suppose to know u seen my bed. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 02:11 PM~8577787
> *yeah.. fk him..
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 02:12 PM~8577800
> *UMM..    nobody suppose to know u seen my bed.  :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 03:14 PM~8577815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 02:12 PM~8577800
> *UMM..    nobody suppose to know u seen my bed.  :uh:
> *


uh I haven't. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 03:20 PM~8577862
> *uh I haven't. :ugh:
> *


oh yeah.. u havent


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 02:22 PM~8577872
> *oh yeah.. u havent
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man.. wings were good.. extra hot/garlic parmasan.. :biggrin: 

fkrs even signed me up for "wings-n-more lunch bunch" frequent buyer card.. wtf they trying to say? :angry:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh man, it's raining again. Right before time to go home. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 17 2007, 04:02 PM~8578066
> *Oh man, it's raining again.  Right before time to go home.  :angry:
> *


glad i'm off today


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

It started 2 rain a lil but luckily after work where I'm headin out to isn't far. :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 03:33 PM~8577929
> *man.. wings were good..  extra hot/garlic parmasan..  :biggrin:
> 
> fkrs even signed me up for "wings-n-more lunch bunch" frequent buyer card.. wtf they trying to say?  :angry:
> *


you are a committed member of the wings and more club......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 04:12 PM~8578135
> *you are a committed member of the wings and more club......... :biggrin:
> *


better then the chile chaser club :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 04:16 PM~8578165
> *better then the chile chaser club  :uh:
> *


That's Latin homie that chases chile.............. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 04:25 PM~8578227
> *That's Latin homie that chases chile.............. :angry:
> *


if u say so mr FYI :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 04:31 PM~8578258
> *if u say so mr FYI  :roflmao:
> *


Slow you road...... :burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 17 2007, 12:41 PM~8577595
> *Hows that whip comin playa?
> 
> sold it already to some dude from layitlow... got something else in mind... should be ready for the los magnificos show  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 17 2007, 04:45 PM~8578345
> *Slow you road...... :burn:
> *













*
"Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious." -coca pearl- *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. i'm laughin so hard i just spit coke all over monitor..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 03:33 PM~8577929
> *man.. wings were good..  extra hot/garlic parmasan..  :biggrin:
> 
> fkrs even signed me up for "wings-n-more lunch bunch" frequent buyer card.. wtf they trying to say?  :angry:
> *


olhuskeyassnigga.com sign say "all you can eat" NOT "can you eat all" :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slim wats new wit the caprice>> mine got wrecked the other day :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2007, 06:12 PM~8579000
> *slim wats new wit the caprice>> mine got wrecked the other day  :angry:
> *


SHIT CHILLIN GOTTA GO PICK IT UP FROM MARCO'S SHOP THEY FIXED IT......JUST WAITIN ON SOME CASH TO COME THRU....THEN IMA GO GET THAT HO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2007, 04:29 PM~8579110
> *SHIT CHILLIN GOTTA GO PICK IT UP FROM MARCO'S SHOP THEY FIXED IT......JUST WAITIN ON SOME CASH TO COME THRU....THEN IMA GO GET THAT HO
> *



 u goin to the show tomorrow if it doesnt rain???


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2007, 06:34 PM~8579148
> *  u goin to the show tomorrow if it doesnt rain???
> *


nawwwww i gotta work....and the car still needs sum stuff....ive been driving more than putting the rest of the stuff on it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2007, 04:48 PM~8579264
> *nawwwww i gotta work....and the car still needs sum stuff....ive been driving more than putting the rest of the stuff on it
> *


cool...i talked to truucha today hes in htown now imma meet up with him to buy dvds but i dont think imma go... we will see


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

KT car show have some nice lookin trophies out there for ya just scoped them up lil while ago...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 17 2007, 07:39 PM~8579635
> *KT car show have some nice lookin trophies out there for ya just scoped them up lil while ago...
> *


trophy would just be something i toss in back seat and forget about.. already got a lil collection. its the street cred that matters to me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 05:41 PM~8579647
> *trophy would just be something i toss in back seat and forget about.. already got a lil collection.    its the street cred that matters to me.
> *


bitch u sure were happy at o rielys when u got that little weenie plaque look like u wanted to cry


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 08:38 PM~8580006
> *bitch u sure were happy at o rielys when u got that little weenie plaque look like u wanted to cry
> *


dont lie *****.. i just looked at it and tossed it in back..seat.. then u said "here, you can have mine too.. " and put it in my back seat.. but then u musted had a change of heart..and came and got it back.. you prolly mounted it on ur ceiling so u can look at it while making love. :roflmao:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

What show is going on tomorrow?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

WASSUP H-TOWN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 17 2007, 09:24 PM~8580316
> *What show is going on tomorrow?
> *


rain


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 07:44 PM~8580446
> *rain
> *


big pimp,,rent due mudda fukka???


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Rain or Shine


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 17 2007, 10:09 PM~8580578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll load up around 9:30am


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

carshow being pushed on dj carmona's show right now.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2007, 05:39 PM~8578766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2007, 09:28 AM~8576304
> *The qualifications for pre k at a public school are ridiculous! My sons daycare had a pre k class there & he was in that class this past year. He learned a lot! Seemed like one day he jus started reading and writing. His teacher said hed more than likely qualify to get bumped to first grade but I don't wanna do that. Hell I'm not even ready for him to be in kindergarden! Lol! I'm jus glad his school doesn't have a dress code.
> *



it's stupid i'm trying to get mine in pre k but i think she is going to a pre k at the daycare..... :angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2007, 04:48 PM~8579264
> *nawwwww i gotta work....and the car still needs sum stuff....ive been driving more than putting the rest of the stuff on it
> *


boooooooo!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

free admission kicks ass.. especially since a lot of the shows around here be chargin 20-30 a head for spectator.. as if there is something really amazing to see in there.. like damn.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 17 2007, 10:08 PM~8580570
> *big pimp,,rent due mudda fukka???
> *


i dont pay rent.. sucka


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 17 2007, 10:58 PM~8581304
> *free admission kicks ass..  especially since a lot of the shows around here be chargin 20-30 a head for spectator..  as if there is something really amazing to see in there..  like damn.
> *


yup, same ol cars for the most part...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 17 2007, 09:58 PM~8581304
> *free admission kicks ass..  especially since a lot of the shows around here be chargin 20-30 a head for spectator..  as if there is something really amazing to see in there..  like damn.
> *


those are arena shows......out door shows should be atleast be (free- $5)..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 18 2007, 09:04 AM~8582641
> *those are arena shows......out door shows should be atleast be (free- $5)..
> *


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 18 2007, 09:32 AM~8582727
> *
> *


http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=502ztl5

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6h2jngo

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=680qjrb


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 18 2007, 09:04 AM~8582641
> *those are arena shows......out door shows should be atleast be (free- $5)..
> *



thats what i thought too. I was at this show last weekend at the Armadillo flee market on 45 and airtex.. 15 a head to spectate.. and i'm like PWAAAHAHAHAHAHA.. nahh thats alrite dogg.. :uh:


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)

i am so retarted... :biggrin: i'm posting these up for my dad and i'm new to this website... sorry for the first 2 messed up msgs...lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 18 2007, 10:30 AM~8583301
> *thats what i thought too. I was at this show last weekend at the Armadillo flee market on 45 and airtex..  15 a head to spectate..  and i'm like PWAAAHAHAHAHAHA..  nahh thats alrite dogg.. :uh:
> *


yea thats why i didnt go...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by holyrollerzpromo2_@Aug 18 2007, 11:40 AM~8583360
> *i am so retarted... :biggrin:  i'm posting these up for my dad and i'm new to this website... sorry for the first 2 messed up msgs...lol
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 18 2007, 11:41 AM~8583367
> *yea thats why i didnt go...
> *


wut it do


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Lord C..wut it B like...  ..u need to change yourscreen name to TownCar.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah i know


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

i have a fith wheel kit for sell if anyone is interested askin $450 for it i will also throw in extra bucket (bottom piece)


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 18 2007, 01:41 PM~8583638
> *i have a fith wheel kit for sell if anyone is interested askin $450 for it i will also throw in extra bucket (bottom piece)
> *


Strange is looking for one. Send him a PM.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by holyrollerzpromo2_@Aug 18 2007, 10:40 AM~8583360
> *i am so retarted... :biggrin:  i'm posting these up for my dad and i'm new to this website... sorry for the first 2 messed up msgs...lol
> 
> 
> ...


whos it benefiting?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2007, 02:41 PM~8583884
> *whos it benefiting?
> *



deeeezzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u tryin to pay me back from earlier, i got your ass good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2007, 02:47 PM~8583917
> *u tryin to pay me back from earlier, i got your ass good.
> *


dunno what u talkin about


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gamblin night at the lone star house of sin. the BIG "I" is looking forward to breakin off "Houston Stylez" real proper. 

mortgage is due muthafuckas so bring your friday paychecks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tropical paradise coming home with me sucka!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 18 2007, 10:30 AM~8583301
> *thats what i thought too. I was at this show last weekend at the Armadillo flee market on 45 and airtex..  15 a head to spectate..  and i'm like PWAAAHAHAHAHAHA..  nahh thats alrite dogg.. :uh:
> *



I heard the general admission went from $15 to $10 to $5 as the day progessed....just what i heard


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 18 2007, 10:41 AM~8583367
> *yea thats why i didnt go...
> *



x2


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 18 2007, 02:54 PM~8584159
> *I heard the general admission went from $15 to $10 to $5  as the day progessed....just what i heard
> *



wow..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Aug 18 2007, 12:11 PM~8583513
> *wut it do
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 18 2007, 12:46 PM~8583913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
bitch please.. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez hopper..
busted a hose on 3rd hit..
krazy toyz show..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx1bRfms8K8


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boiler hopping..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5qgV8rDZHo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 04:08 PM~8584723
> *houston stylez hopper..
> busted a hose on 3rd hit..
> krazy toyz show..
> ...



looks like a chipper to me :biggrin: holla at me to get it working :0 

j/k nice kicking it with you guys today....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 04:30 PM~8584798
> *boiler hopping..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5qgV8rDZHo
> *



got some inches... coulda got more... did good though...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

good show today except for the rain that came through.... got my chucks wet :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2007, 05:31 PM~8585010
> *looks like a chipper to me  :biggrin:  holla at me to get it working  :0
> 
> j/k nice kicking it with you guys today....
> *


we will be sure to holla at ya when we get ready to work on it.

good kicking it wit u to mayne....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 05:42 PM~8585071
> *we will be sure to holla at ya when we get ready to work on it.
> 
> good kicking it wit u to mayne....
> *



 i want to to take a look at my caprice and let me know what u can do to it.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2007, 05:35 PM~8585035
> *good show today except for the rain that came through.... got my chucks wet  :angry:
> *


your chucks.. mines are still soaked


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2007, 05:44 PM~8585081
> * i want to to take a look at my caprice and let me know what u can do to it.....
> *


alright,, let me know whats up..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 05:47 PM~8585105
> *your chucks.. mines are still soaked
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 05:48 PM~8585110
> *alright,, let me know whats up..
> *



yessirrr


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 05:47 PM~8585105
> *your chucks.. mines are still soaked
> *


lone star gambling shack policy is no shoes no service.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2007, 06:07 PM~8585208
> *lone star gambling shack policy is no shoes no service.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

A few pics for now.....











Chippin crew...


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

looks like you fools had fun! 

i wanted to come but it rained.. 

I passed by in the factory car.. but as soon as i got there rain dropped so i rolled out. Nice show!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2007, 05:35 PM~8585035
> *good show today except for the rain that came through.... got my chucks wet  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

seen a black '59 out there, who's car?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 18 2007, 11:01 PM~8585943
> *seen a black '59 out there, who's car?
> *


MY HOMEBOY TIMS RIDE FROM HOUSTON SOCIETY....DROP TOP


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 18 2007, 10:05 PM~8585962
> *MY HOMEBOY TIMS RIDE FROM HOUSTON SOCIETY....DROP TOP
> *



nice, thats the first car i noticed  how come he wasn't at the super show with it?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 18 2007, 11:11 PM~8586003
> *nice, thats the first car i noticed    how come he wasn't at the super show with it?
> *


HE JUST GOT IT, AT THE SUPER SHOW THEY HAD A 61 DROP TOP, CLEAN....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 18 2007, 10:15 PM~8586031
> *HE JUST GOT IT, AT THE SUPER SHOW THEY HAD A 61 DROP TOP, CLEAN....
> *



oh ok, last minute tim. i knew he had a duece rag, but not a 59. and yea, bruce's 61 is the shit  homeboys are puttin htown back on the map.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

pics?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuddup kenny


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol+Aug 17 2007, 10:58 PM~8581304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen the FIYAMAN at marc's shop...lookin good homie...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 18 2007, 09:25 PM~8586084
> *pics?
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I have video of all the hoppers, but dont know how to post..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I just want to thank everyone who came to the show.


Juan KT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 18 2007, 10:58 PM~8586659
> *our show is free to the public too!!! :biggrin:
> 
> seen the FIYAMAN at marc's shop...lookin good homie...
> *


Free admission, Free food, Free Snow cones, great entertainment. It was all good. I wanted to thank Slick from Desert Dreams for following out of there during the rain. It was scary. My car is low so I felt like I was going to sink. 

Things I got donated today for the bike build off:
Paint Job - By Darness with Sic Kustoms I hope I spelled that right.
Paint Job - By The Candy Man in San Antonio, TX
Paint Job - Last Minute Customs
$20 - By The Beat 713

Looks like we have enough paint jobs. Anyone have any bike parts you want to donate? Call me @ 832 654-8225.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 18 2007, 11:37 PM~8586906
> *Free admission, Free food, Free Snow cones, great entertainment.  It was all good.  I wanted to thank Slick from Desert Dreams for following out of there during the rain.  It was scary.  My car is low so I felt like I was going to sink.
> 
> Things I got donated today for the bike build off:
> ...



since u have 3 paint jobs... ill take the one from sic???? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 18 2007, 11:29 PM~8586863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea u got it right.. darkness, sic713 kustoms..im a get sic with it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2007, 11:45 PM~8586934
> *since u have 3 paint jobs... ill take the one from sic???? :biggrin:
> *


sure.. anytime..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 11:48 PM~8586945
> *sure.. anytime..
> *



donated... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2007, 11:52 PM~8586962
> *donated...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. u wish..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just as i called it. thanks chumps for payin daddy's bills. maybe now ill go ahead and buy another square dump :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 02:15 AM~8587253
> *just as i called it. thanks chumps for payin daddy's bills. maybe now ill go ahead and buy another square dump  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
u just got lucky punk cuz it was ur house.....but its all gravy, sometimes u have to give to tha needy....lol. next time u might not be so lucky.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star's lite brite tropical paradise









looks so real, sic tried to go for a swim


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by holyrollerzpromo2_@Aug 18 2007, 11:40 AM~8583360
> *i am so retarted... :biggrin:  i'm posting these up for my dad and i'm new to this website... sorry for the first 2 messed up msgs...lol
> 
> 
> ...



how much is spectator entrence? I have to go to the ATM... never cary cash on me.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Anyone going to that hooters show down south?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 05:52 AM~8587420
> *lone star's lite brite tropical paradise
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 05:52 AM~8587420
> *lone star's lite brite tropical paradise
> 
> 
> ...


YEP AND I FELL ASLEEP ON THE BEACH :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2007, 11:45 PM~8586935
> *make a  account on you tube.. and upload the vid there.
> 
> yea u got it right.. darkness, sic713 kustoms..im a get sic with it.
> *


I saw you once yesterday and then I looked for you because my grand daughter wanted to say hi to you. She said you're the greatest painter she knows. Although I think you are the only painter she knows. :biggrin: Anyway she was disappointed not to say hi to you.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holyrollerzpromo2_@Aug 18 2007, 10:40 AM~8583360
> *i am so retarted... :biggrin:  i'm posting these up for my dad and i'm new to this website... sorry for the first 2 messed up msgs...lol
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even know about this car show. Now I can't go cause I got my brother coming over to work on my house.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 04:52 AM~8587420
> *lone star's lite brite tropical paradise
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WAT UP MARK! WAT YA BOYS UP 2 TODAY....IT AINT RAININ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 19 2007, 07:18 AM~8587620
> *YEP AND I FELL ASLEEP ON THE BEACH :biggrin:
> *


man u were slippin so much. u lucky u my homie, cuz them fools sure did have their cameras ready.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol+Aug 19 2007, 08:26 AM~8587540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda came thru


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by holyrollerzpromo2_@Aug 18 2007, 12:40 PM~8583360
> *i am so retarted... :biggrin:  i'm posting these up for my dad and i'm new to this website... sorry for the first 2 messed up msgs...lol
> 
> 
> ...


so, what kinda benifit is it? 

skoo supplies for kids?
someone sick or pass away?
united ***** college fund?
jerrys kids?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said jerrys kids. big pimp why dont u have for for big pimp's kids.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 11:28 AM~8588012
> *boy said jerrys kids. big pimp why dont u have for for big pimp's kids.
> *


fo real huh?

call it "donate to devious"

have a car show, concert.. bikini contest.. but wont be all about $.. i'll give out free balloons dressed as a clown..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what the point in doing it if it aint about the money cmon big pimp i thought u were a hustler!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 11:32 AM~8588040
> *what the point in doing it if it aint about the money cmon big pimp i thought u were a hustler!!!
> *


oh.. in fine print.. 

"devious determines best use of funds raised... etc etc etc"


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 19 2007, 10:18 AM~8587780
> *WAT UP MARK! WAT YA BOYS UP 2 TODAY....IT AINT RAININ!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up Homie. Just taking the day off....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 19 2007, 07:36 AM~8587664
> *I saw you once yesterday and then I looked for you because my grand daughter wanted to say hi to you.  She said you're the greatest painter she knows.  Although I think you are the only painter she knows.  :biggrin: Anyway she was disappointed not to say hi to you.
> *


lol.. well tell her i said thanks, 
i was trying to keep dry from the weather.. next time ill say hi.. ill be somewhere walkin as long as it doesnt rain..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2007, 09:51 AM~8588117
> *lol.. well tell her i said thanks,
> i was trying to keep dry from the weather.. next time ill say hi.. ill be somewhere walkin as long as it doesnt rain..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 10:18 AM~8587958
> *
> shoulda came thru
> *


Yea. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 19 2007, 09:53 AM~8588140
> *Yea. Thanks for the invite.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 10:55 AM~8588147
> *:uh:
> *


Uh. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 19 2007, 09:56 AM~8588152
> *Uh. :ugh:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wut up Mark......sorry didnt have time to roll to the shop..ill be by tomorrow..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 11:00 AM~8588172
> *
> *


Ha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 19 2007, 12:06 PM~8588203
> *Ha!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 11:09 AM~8588226
> *:scrutinize:
> *


is there something I need to know? :ugh: lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 19 2007, 12:20 PM~8588274
> *is there something I need to know?  :ugh:  lol!
> *


maybe theres something i DON'T need to know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm off to work. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 11:35 AM~8588364
> *maybe theres something i DON'T need to know
> *


Uh yea I have no idea what u are tryin to imply there. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what up htown??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2007, 11:19 AM~8588654
> *what up htown??
> *


sup chippper!! (cheater)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

boy, we had some fun yesterday  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2007, 11:41 AM~8588794
> *sup chippper!! (cheater)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what up sic???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2007, 11:43 AM~8588801
> *boy, we had some fun yesterday   :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2007, 12:43 PM~8588801
> *boy, we had some fun yesterday   :biggrin:
> *


YEA WE NEED TO HAVE SOME MORE FUN TODAY THERE TWO SHOWS TODAY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 19 2007, 11:43 AM~8588801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wats up my nig!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2007, 11:50 AM~8588838
> *yeaaaa. did u see your video i posted!
> 
> wats up my nig!
> *



aint nuttin going on... what u got goin on today???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2007, 11:50 AM~8588838
> *yeaaaa. did u see your video i posted!
> 
> wats up my nig!
> *


hell yeah, thanks homie,  i need to quit been nervous when hittin tha swicth :biggrin: happens to everybody :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2007, 11:59 AM~8588887
> *hell yeah, thanks homie,    i need to quit been nervous when hittin tha swicth :biggrin:  happens to everybody :biggrin:
> *



looks like it wanted to get up but u kept missing the lick.... i was gonna ask u "do u want me to make it hit the bumper"...lol... looked good though...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 19 2007, 11:48 AM~8588827
> *YEA WE NEED TO HAVE SOME MORE FUN TODAY THERE TWO SHOWS TODAY
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 19 2007, 11:52 AM~8588846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no prob..
yea.. i know u can do better..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> man im here chillin.. lonestar just left my crib..
> might go ride the elco today, after i fix my front brake that locked up..
> no prob..
> 
> thats cool .. hit me up if something goes down...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

here are some pics of the fith wheel im selling $450 come with the extra bucket 
(one with the numbers except that one does not come with the back up lights)
pm me if interested


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 11:43 AM~8588419
> *i'm off to work.  :angry:
> *


I'm off today.. AND TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Maaan.. its hot outside..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 19 2007, 03:04 PM~8589598
> *Maaan..  its hot outside..
> *



Yeah...but at LEAST its not raining....just my luck...off on rainy days and at work on nice sunny days. :angry: godsahater. :uh: 

HAHAHA  well its almost quittin time...makin up the hours imma miss on Tuesday whilst vistin el Dr. :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 09:34 AM~8588047
> *oh..  in fine print..
> 
> "devious determines best use of funds raised... etc etc etc"
> *


I can help with that. :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 19 2007, 04:40 PM~8589795
> *I can help with that.  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 19 2007, 03:33 PM~8589761
> *Yeah...but at LEAST its not raining....just my luck...off on rainy days and at work on nice sunny days. :angry:  godsahater.  :uh:
> 
> HAHAHA   well its almost quittin time...makin up the hours imma miss on Tuesday whilst vistin el Dr. :0
> *



i feel ya homie.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm trying to raise funds, to benifit, yours truely's drinking habit, calling it the "keep devious's cup, full of drank fund"  

if someone wants to contribute to, send $ via paypal to [email protected] (i know..aint changed it yet) 



gangsta!!


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

how much for one of your buckets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 07:07 PM~8591355
> *i'm trying to raise funds, to benifit, yours truely's drinking habit,  calling it the "keep devious's cup, full of drank fund"
> 
> if someone wants to contribute to, send $ via paypal to [email protected] (i know..aint changed it yet)
> ...


bitch last nite u act like u were scared to drink one with ya boy...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 10:44 AM~8587836
> *man u were slippin so much.  u lucky u my homie, cuz them fools sure did have their cameras ready.....
> *


good lookin out......but you kickin ****** out i was sleepy as hell but i had them 24's rollin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 19 2007, 09:43 PM~8591608
> *good lookin out......but you kickin ****** out i was sleepy as hell but i had them 24's rollin
> *


thats a violation.. we lowridin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dunno.. think cause i was working with cans.. aint same as bottles.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

htown 84 caddy at krazy toyz show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv0eTR1YKJA


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

We sorry to announce but the Firme Anniv Dance has been postponed. We had to do to illness in Firme Family. Our prayers go out to the Alonzo Family.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2007, 07:59 PM~8591736
> *htown 84 caddy at krazy toyz show
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv0eTR1YKJA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 19 2007, 08:02 PM~8591756
> *:thumbsup:
> *



im uploading more videos now :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2007, 08:00 PM~8591744
> *We sorry to announce but the Firme Anniv Dance has been postponed. We had to do to illness in Firme Family. Our prayers go out to the Alonzo Family.
> *



Sorry to hear that ,Family comes first.

Juan KT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

shortys 64

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI174BYiW1Q


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 19 2007, 07:43 PM~8591608
> *good lookin out......but you kickin ****** out i was sleepy as hell but i had them 24's rollin
> *


only time a dude ever stays is if he too drunk to drive, even then its $25 room and board.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 10:16 PM~8591868
> *only time a dude ever stays is if he too drunk to drive, even then its $25 room and board.
> *


you dont have a spare room.. unless u planning on putting a dude in ur bed? queer!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 08:26 PM~8591956
> *you dont have a spare room..  unless u planning on putting a dude in ur bed?  queer!!!  :scrutinize:
> *


yea, they sleep in the bed with me :uh: :uh: 












:uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 08:33 PM~8592009
> *yea, they sleep in the bed with me  :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and i do have a spare room jotoleeeeeeeeen


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

If you're in myspace I want to be your friend. http://www.myspace.com/bad_attitude


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 09:26 PM~8591956
> *you dont have a spare room..  unless u planning on putting a dude in ur bed?  queer!!!  :scrutinize:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe the drunks pass out on the carpet.. :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its happened, several times.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2007, 09:24 PM~8592579
> *maybe the drunks pass out on the carpet..  :dunno:
> *


lmfao... mayne.. :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Firme Dance CANCELLED Sorry for the cancelation of this event. Due to illness in the Firme family the current date had to cancelled. We will be making up a new date in the near future..


In the mean time our prayers go out to the Alonzo family..........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2007, 09:00 PM~8591744
> *We sorry to announce but the Firme Anniv Dance has been postponed. We had to do to illness in Firme Family. Our prayers go out to the Alonzo Family.
> *


sorry to hear that homie....hope all goes well for the alonzo family....God Bless!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 19 2007, 09:00 PM~8591744
> *We sorry to announce but the Firme Anniv Dance has been postponed. We had to do to illness in Firme Family. Our prayers go out to the Alonzo Family.
> *


Sad to hear bout the family illness. Wish them the best.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 07:52 AM~8594619
> *Sad to hear bout the family  illness. Wish them the best.
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning peeps...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 20 2007, 08:49 AM~8594771
> *morning peeps...
> *


aren't you suppose to be at work?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

CAR SHOW PICS FROM SATURDAY AT HCC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

??? thought dual shaved his goatee??


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 07:14 AM~8594840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NAW I THINK HE JUST SHAVED AROUND IT LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 09:14 AM~8594840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look he has a girl with him instead of that damn cam..........hes learning


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

What going on hookas!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 20 2007, 10:05 AM~8595095
> *que que?
> *


what it is NC buey?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm hungry


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:22 AM~8595191
> *I'm hungry
> *


me too, when you gonna take me out to eat "ms. I get a bonus every week"?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 10:29 AM~8595236
> *me too, when you gonna take me out to eat "ms. I get a bonus every week"?
> *


you forgot and a raise every month. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 10:33 AM~8595260
> *you forgot and a raise every month.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: holy crap your right!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 09:29 AM~8595236
> *me too, when you gonna take me out to eat "ms. I get a bonus every week"?
> *


I'm broke.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:38 AM~8595301
> *I'm broke.
> *


rrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhht! Just pick me up in the Yukon.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 09:33 AM~8595260
> *you forgot and a raise every month.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ok mr I have a job interview at another place but never leave current job. . Lol!


How was the party yday? Meant to call you but I was exhausted runnin after my lil one at incredible pizza.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:41 AM~8595320
> *Ok mr I have a job interview at another place but never leave current job. . Lol!
> How was the party yday? Meant to call you but I was exhausted runnin after my lil one at incredible pizza.
> *


 thats me :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 09:40 AM~8595314
> *rrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhht! Just pick me up in the Yukon.
> *


Pick u up? Lol! Sure. Just wait for me outside.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:43 AM~8595336
> *Pick u up? Lol! Sure. Just wait for me outside.
> *


you prob gonna leave me outside in the rain, you cold. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:41 AM~8595320
> *Ok mr I have a job interview at another place but never leave current job. . Lol!
> How was the party yday? Meant to call you but I was exhausted runnin after my lil one at incredible pizza.
> *


haven't been looking lately. they bumped the $ good.

party was good, boiler, shortdog and oscar (oldies cc) showed up with families along with our family. you were down the road.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 09:43 AM~8595332
> *thats me  :angry:
> *


Uhh sorry but that wouldn't be the first thing that would come to mind when describing you. More like pshyco chino instead. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:46 AM~8595350
> *Uhh sorry but that wouldn't be the first thing that would come to mind when describing you. More like pshyco chino instead. :ugh:  Lol!
> *


SSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS y OOOWWWWNNNEEDD!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:46 AM~8595350
> *Uhh sorry but that wouldn't be the first thing that would come to mind when describing you. More like pshyco chino instead. :ugh:  Lol!
> *


 :yes: :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 09:44 AM~8595341
> *you prob gonna leave me outside in the rain, you cold.  :angry:
> *


Not me


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:47 AM~8595360
> *Not me
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 09:45 AM~8595346
> *haven't been looking lately.  they bumped the $ good.
> 
> party was good, boiler, shortdog and oscar (oldies cc) showed up with families along with our family.  you were down the road.
> *


Cool. Told ya I'd be in ur side of the world! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 09:46 AM~8595356
> *SSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS y OOOWWWWNNNEEDD!!!!
> *


:angel:


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 10:45 AM~8595346
> *haven't been looking lately.  they bumped the $ good.
> 
> party was good, boiler, shortdog and oscar (oldies cc) showed up with families along with our family.  you were down the road.
> *


bawla!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:49 AM~8595369
> *Cool. Told ya I'd be in ur side of the world! Lol!
> *


Haven't been to that place, how is it?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 10:46 AM~8595356
> *SSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS y OOOWWWWNNNEEDD!!!!
> *


I am not familar with this term, please explain my "south of the border friend".


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 09:49 AM~8595368
> *:yessad:
> *


:angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:52 AM~8595396
> *:angel:
> *


and there goes that "angel" smiley. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 10:51 AM~8595392
> *I am not familar with this term, please explain my "south of the border friend".
> *


sort of like VALES VERGA!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 10:52 AM~8595400
> *sort of like VALES VERGA!
> *


Once again, your terminology is bleak to my discretion.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 10:56 AM~8595427
> *Once again, your terminology is bleak to my discretion.
> *


啊君主得到小鸡矿块使在这里


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 09:51 AM~8595385
> *Haven't been to that place, how is it?
> *


Its pretty cool. Food is ok. Game room is nice. I tripped out when my son cashed in his tickets cuz almost every prize they had had some saying or reference to Jesus. They had a clapped toy that said clap if Jesus loves you and the slinky they had was in the shape of a cross.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 10:57 AM~8595440
> *啊君主得到小鸡矿块使在这里
> *


Thank you for clearing that up. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 09:52 AM~8595399
> *and there goes that "angel" smiley.  :uh:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:57 AM~8595441
> *Its pretty cool. Food is ok. Game room is nice. I tripped out when my son cashed in his tickets cuz almost every prize they had had some saying or reference to Jesus. They had a clapped toy that said clap if Jesus loves you and the slinky they had was in the shape of a cross.
> *


Sounds like I wouldve burned up upon entering this "holy facility". LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:57 AM~8595441
> *Its pretty cool. Food is ok. Game room is nice. I tripped out when my son cashed in his tickets cuz almost every prize they had had some saying or reference to Jesus. They had a clapped toy that said clap if Jesus loves you and the slinky they had was in the shape of a cross.
> *


hmmm... at least one company has huevos compared to others scared to express that. boiler and his brother thought they were at a toy store yesterday all over my regal and gn. had to break out the spatula to scoop them off. :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 10:00 AM~8595464
> *Sounds like I wouldve burned up upon entering this "holy facility". LOL
> *


Hahahaha! Probably!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

lunch time


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 11:06 AM~8595498
> *Hahahaha! Probably!
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HEY....Saturday is my Bday!!!

YAY!!











 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

How old are you gonna dual?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 11:23 AM~8596066
> *How old are you gonna dual?
> *


31 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 12:30 PM~8596126
> *31  :0    :biggrin:
> *


viejio pedoro


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 11:30 AM~8596126
> *31  :0    :biggrin:
> *


No shit! U look younger than that.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 12:38 PM~8596210
> *No shit! U look younger than that.
> *


wheres chuck woolery when you need him?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 11:40 AM~8596237
> *wheres chuck woolery when you need him?
> *


:uh: stop being jealous. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 12:46 PM~8596294
> *:uh:  stop being jealous. :ugh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 11:47 AM~8596305
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 11:40 AM~8596237
> *wheres chuck woolery when you need him?
> *


at first I was like Who the hell is Chuck Woolery...then I wikipediad it and was roflmao...at least ya didnt say Bob Barker :biggrin: 

and thanks Hny....I hear that alot...at least I hear that and not the opposite.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 11:54 AM~8596349
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 12:55 PM~8596360
> *at first I was like Who the hell is Chuck Woolery...then I wikipediad it and was roflmao...at least ya didnt say Bob Barker  :biggrin:
> 
> and thanks Hny....I hear that alot...at least I hear that and not the opposite.
> *


Love Connection Nikka!!!! LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 12:58 PM~8596384
> *Love Connection Nikka!!!! LOL
> *


don't get jealous


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 12:59 PM~8596388
> *don't get jealous
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 11:58 AM~8596384
> *Love Connection Nikka!!!! LOL
> *



Whos gonna say no to some birthday luvin?!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 01:01 PM~8596409
> *Whos gonna say no to some birthday luvin?!
> *


Me, Im saving it for marriage :angel: LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 12:03 PM~8596426
> *Me, Im saving it for marriage  :angel: LOL
> *


HAHAHA u have a choice? I was the big V til 21...after that its been done...besides...what can I do? save myself for re-marriage? :0 HAHA 

bring on the luvin Hny!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 01:09 PM~8596465
> *HAHAHA u have a choice?  I was the big V til 21...after that its been done...besides...what can I do? save myself for re-marriage?  :0  HAHA
> 
> bring on the luvin Hny!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 11:55 AM~8596360
> *at first I was like Who the hell is Chuck Woolery...then I wikipediad it and was roflmao...at least ya didnt say Bob Barker  :biggrin:
> 
> and thanks Hny....I hear that alot...at least I hear that and not the opposite.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2007, 11:56 AM~8596364
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: one more week!! hno: lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 11:59 AM~8596388
> *don't get jealous
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 12:09 PM~8596465
> *HAHAHA u have a choice?  I was the big V til 21...after that its been done...besides...what can I do? save myself for re-marriage?  :0  HAHA
> 
> bring on the luvin Hny!
> *


:0. Only if I get in on the VIP. :ugh: Lol ! JK!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Lord Goofy, McHam*


MEETING OF THE lords? lol!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up my empire brothaz


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 20 2007, 12:02 PM~8596971
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lord Goofy, McHam
> MEETING OF THE lords? lol!
> *


no..ass....who sick in the family???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:04 PM~8596986
> *no..ass....who sick in the family???
> *


How rude.... :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 20 2007, 12:06 PM~8597006
> *How rude.... :uh:
> *


who sick ....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:08 PM~8597020
> *who sick ....
> *


check ur freaking pm's


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 20 2007, 12:03 PM~8596977
> *wut up my empire brothaz
> *


what it do!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

rain sucked in houston on sat..... :angry: ......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 20 2007, 12:08 PM~8597025
> *check ur freaking pm's
> *


wrong screen name.. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 01:33 PM~8596725
> *:0. Only if I get in on the VIP. :ugh:  Lol ! JK!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 20 2007, 01:19 PM~8597090
> *:angry:  :0
> *


:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 02:25 PM~8597129
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2007, 09:14 AM~8594840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DH why u got ur arm around my gurl? someone got some explaining to do.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 02:55 PM~8597333
> *DH  why u got ur arm around my gurl?  someone got some explaining to do.
> *


round one.....................fight!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 02:55 PM~8597333
> *DH  why u got ur arm around my gurl?  someone got some explaining to do.
> *


well atleast that wasent a bad angle she dosent look bad in normal clothes......make me take back what i said REALTALK07


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 01:02 PM~8597411
> *well atleast that wasent a bad angle she dosent look bad in normal clothes......make me take back what i said REALTALK07
> *


i was thinkin the same.. not too bad with the cloths on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll fkrs lay off..she mine. had dibs since back in my "sixty8imp" days


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 02:02 PM~8597411
> *well atleast that wasent a bad angle she dosent look bad in cloths on.
> *


photoshop...... 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 20 2007, 03:33 PM~8597611
> *photoshop......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Mest up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2007, 02:52 PM~8577685
> *have u copped that new setup yet
> *


:around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 20 2007, 03:51 PM~8597783
> *:around:
> *



get me a ticket for an aeroplane..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 20 2007, 12:09 PM~8597034
> *what it do!
> *


cheek's tight!!



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 05:00 PM~8598387
> *cheek's tight!!
> :biggrin:
> *


imma come by friday.. bring tanks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 03:05 PM~8598459
> *imma come by friday.. bring tanks.
> *


im working dayshift friday but after work i "might" be heading to san antonio...

good deal for a local buyer....makin B"I"G moves :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry8598475


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 05:11 PM~8598484
> *im working dayshift friday but after work i "might" be heading to san antonio...
> 
> good deal for a local buyer....makin B"I"G moves  :0
> ...


umm.. i might have shopping list for you if you going to SA.. call u later.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea a shopping list and an envelope with my name on it with my cousin ben in it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 05:14 PM~8598507
> *yea a shopping list and an envelope with my name on it with my cousin ben in it.
> *


thought price was $120?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

120 for what


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 05:21 PM~8598568
> *120 for what
> *


deeezzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 20 2007, 03:00 PM~8598387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit.. got em...
twice in a row


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2007, 05:28 PM~8598626
> *
> aww shit.. got em...
> twice in a row
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 05:23 PM~8598578
> *deeezzzz  nutttzzzzzzzzzz
> *


gotcha biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star gone.. guess he mad.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 05:41 PM~8598752
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: be quiet.. before i show em to everybody.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 04:46 PM~8598785
> *:uh:  be quiet..  before i show em to everybody.
> *


Fool plz. U aint got nothin I need to be scared of. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 05:54 PM~8598838
> *Fool plz. U aint got nothin I need to be scared of. :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 03:54 PM~8598838
> *Fool plz. U aint got nothin I need to be scared of. :uh:
> *


u sure.i seen it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 05:54 PM~8598838
> *Fool plz. U aint got nothin I need to be scared of. :uh:
> *


but i do......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look what i found.. some videos from the hcc show by yours truely..
http://youtube.com/watch?v=daGWR1_24rE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fwopmQcWr4k

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tJG6a0aPCXs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch please u didnt even get me. it was a weak attempt. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

no coment :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 07:21 PM~8599659
> *bitch please u didnt even get me.  it was a weak attempt.  :uh:
> *


wasn't even an attempt.. i was talkin about some hydro goodies.. but fk u then, i'll just pay retail..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 01:02 PM~8597411
> *well atleast that wasent a bad angle she dosent look bad in normal clothes......make me take back what i said REALTALK07
> *



:0 THANKS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats it.. aint even entertaining.. i blocked mxblanca


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 01:26 PM~8597561
> *ya'll fkrs lay off..she mine.  had dibs since back in my "sixty8imp" days
> *



U GOING TO dub this sunday?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 20 2007, 08:10 PM~8600087
> *U GOING TO dub this sunday?
> *


working. sorry


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 06:11 PM~8600101
> *working.  sorry
> *


u suck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 20 2007, 08:15 PM~8600143
> *u suck
> *


 :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 06:18 PM~8600164
> *:uh:
> *


im just playin! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 20 2007, 08:19 PM~8600180
> *im just playin!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

yes and i do have clothes on so


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8600234
> *yes and i do have clothes on so
> *


 :uh: dont get all chiflada.. or else ME&YOU may never happen..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2007, 04:57 PM~8599421
> *look what i found.. some videos from the hcc show by yours truely..
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=daGWR1_24rE
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 20 2007, 09:18 PM~8600788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spam


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 07:18 PM~8600793
> *spam
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 20 2007, 09:20 PM~8600802
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 01:02 PM~8597411
> *well atleast that wasent a bad angle she dosent look bad in normal clothes......make me take back what i said REALTALK07
> *



x2








j/k


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2007, 07:51 PM~8601052
> *x2
> j/k
> *



lol... sic was tellin me about the "bad angle" at the car show.. she didnt look that bad from far away.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 20 2007, 07:17 AM~8594855
> *NAW I THINK HE JUST SHAVED AROUND IT LOL
> *



do you shave around it? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2007, 05:57 PM~8599421
> *look what i found.. some videos from the hcc show by yours truely..
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tJG6a0aPCXs
> *


hoes talking shit on this one :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2007, 07:52 PM~8601063
> *lol... sic was tellin me about the "bad angle" at the car show.. she didnt look that bad from far away.. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

saving them :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

DAMN RAIN :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2007, 05:12 PM~8598983
> *u sure.i seen it
> *


That's not a surprise. I'm sure a lot of ppl have. I aint trippin.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

well marco got the fire chief runnin like a champ........***** was doin bout 90 on the freeway no problem......time to finish it up.....sic ima halla soon dog


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2007, 08:02 PM~8601169
> *hoes talking shit on this one :thumbsdown:
> *



yeah i heard that too.... :thumbsdown: talking mess about lmc and others :nono: :nono: and she called us haters :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 08:06 PM~8601209
> *well marco got the fire chief runnin like a champ........***** was doin bout 90 on the freeway no problem......time to finish it up.....sic ima halla soon dog
> *



 :0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 05:47 PM~8599317
> *but i do......
> *


Haha! Yea I'm scared of you. hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

good pics dual... :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2007, 09:06 PM~8601214
> *yeah i heard that too.... :thumbsdown:  talking mess about lmc and others :nono:  :nono:  and she called us haters :biggrin:
> *


the funny part was when the other hoe said "atleast i have clothes on this time" :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mayne....phew...I added the Pancho Claus Pics, the Players Paradise/Slabs 2 Dubs BBQ Picnic pics and the Krazy Toys HCC Car Show pics to the HLC website....now time to finish updating my birthday flyer. Anyone coming out? :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2007, 08:09 PM~8601258
> *good pics dual... :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:08 PM~8601244
> *Haha! Yea I'm scared of you. hno:
> *


you konw they call me tri-pod :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2007, 08:09 PM~8601260
> *the funny part was when the other hoe said "atleast i have clothes on this time"  :roflmao:
> *


they sure respect themself by calling each other "bitch"....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 08:09 PM~8601261
> *mayne....phew...I added the Pancho Claus Pics, the Players Paradise/Slabs 2 Dubs BBQ Picnic pics and the Krazy Toys HCC Car Show pics to the HLC website....now time to finish updating my birthday flyer.  Anyone coming out? :cheesy:
> *



NO :biggrin: 



j/k


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 09:10 PM~8601287
> *you konw they call me tri-pod :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I heard Marco gots nightmares from that chet. :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2007, 10:11 PM~8601289
> *they sure respect themself by calling each other "bitch"....
> *


well its like a nick name you say it enough its gonna stick :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 10:12 PM~8601307
> *Yeah I heard Marco gots nightmares from that chet.  :angry:
> *


yea he saw the vid :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2007, 08:09 PM~8601260
> *the funny part was when the other hoe said "atleast i have clothes on this time"  :roflmao:
> *



yeah i heard that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2007, 09:12 PM~8601306
> *NO :biggrin:
> j/k
> *



Oh I expect not....I just figured I'd invite. i expect as many people as the ones that came out to the Majestics party. Some were even downtown right around the corner at another club, but showin no support for tha "homie". :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 08:12 PM~8601307
> *Yeah I heard Marco gots nightmares from that chet.  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2007, 08:06 PM~8601214
> *yeah i heard that too.... :thumbsdown:  talking mess about lmc and others :nono:  :nono:  and she called us haters :biggrin:
> *


Cant please everyone, somepeople are just Pessimist .Some will complain ,even if everything is FREE. 


Juan KT


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 08:14 PM~8601333
> *Oh I expect not....I just figured I'd invite.  i expect as many people as the ones that came out to the Majestics party.  Some were even downtown right around the corner at another club, but showin no support for tha "homie". :uh:
> *



i would have gone but i didn't know anyone :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 09:10 PM~8601287
> *you konw they call me tri-pod :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Really.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 20 2007, 09:09 PM~8601258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys....the weather wasnt cooperating very much though.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 08:18 PM~8601380
> *Thanks guys....the weather wasnt cooperating very much though.
> *


i agree...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 10:18 PM~8601375
> *:roflmao: Really.
> *


*REALLY*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2007, 09:16 PM~8601360
> *i would have gone but i didn't know anyone :biggrin:
> *



Well I didnt know ANY of the Majestics guys and the ONLY one I knew from before was Coca Pearl...so as much as people rag on him on here...he still came out and supported. I understand though, teh day AFTER setup BEFORE the show is hell on everyone....had Los showed and I helped him I prolly wouldnt have made my own event.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 20 2007, 08:14 PM~8601336
> *Cant please everyone, somepeople are just Pessimist .Some will complain ,even if everything is FREE.
> Juan KT
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 09:18 PM~8601375
> *:roflmao: Really.
> *



From hearsay its like math think fist+fist+deepthroat. Yeah thats what poor marc was witness too. Dont get all excited now. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 20 2007, 08:14 PM~8601336
> *Cant please everyone, somepeople are just Pessimist .Some will complain ,even if everything is FREE.
> Juan KT
> *



if u would have charged to get in they still woulda been talkin shit and video taping.... ...........from the street... :0 it was a good show... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2007, 09:14 PM~8601330
> *yeah i heard that :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Craziness! How was westcott sat Dave?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 10:22 PM~8601419
> *From hearsay its like math think fist+fist+deepthroat.  Yeah thats what poor marc was witness too.  Dont get all excited now. :uh:
> *


***** TELLS EVERYONE THE ICE CREAM LADY THE POOR WHITE GIRL AT THE SHOP....NOW SHE CURIOUS BUT SCARED AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2007, 08:25 PM~8601460
> *if u would have charged to get in they still woulda been talkin shit and video taping.... ...........from the street... :0  it was a good show... :biggrin:
> *



Thanks, any ideas on how to make it better next year.Let me know, except for the Weather,cant help with that.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2007, 08:26 PM~8601471
> *Craziness! How was westcott sat Dave?
> *



from what I can remember it was good.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Supporters for the day of the Pancho Claus Toy Cruise


















I rode with BloCc who enjoyed hittin the airbags on them laws  :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 20 2007, 08:27 PM~8601479
> *Thanks, any ideas on how to make it better next year.Let me know, except for the Weather,cant help with that.
> *



make it on a sunday IMO, not a big fan of sat shows IMO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 20 2007, 08:27 PM~8601479
> *Thanks, any ideas on how to make it better next year.Let me know, except for the Weather,cant help with that.
> *


everything was on point to me... i had a good time...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 09:19 PM~8601386
> *REALLY
> *


Lol!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 20 2007, 09:27 PM~8601479
> *Thanks, any ideas on how to make it better next year.Let me know, except for the Weather,cant help with that.
> *


IMO...not so secluded...in a major traffic area....flyering and promoting doesnt bring THAT many people...if you filter out the regulars, exhibitors and friends...you need just random people to driv eby and be curious and stop off AND sell the fact that it IS FREE!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2007, 10:30 PM~8601522
> *make it on a sunday IMO,  not a big fan of sat shows IMO
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what it do slim????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2007, 10:33 PM~8601579
> *what it do slim????
> *


CHILLIN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 08:34 PM~8601601
> *CHILLIN
> *



no new pics of the caprice???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2007, 08:34 PM~8601608
> *no new pics on the caprice???
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2007, 10:34 PM~8601608
> *no new pics of the caprice???
> *


NAW JUST THE SAME ONES


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 08:39 PM~8601679
> *NAW JUST THE SAME ONES
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2007, 09:22 PM~8601419
> *From hearsay its like math think fist+fist+deepthroat.  Yeah thats what poor marc was witness too.  Dont get all excited now. :uh:
> *


Thanks for the info.  Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dumb broads pick an avalanche over a 59 rag


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 08:44 PM~8601755
> *dumb broads pick an avalanche over a 59 rag
> *



not real lowriders... what do u expect...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2007, 09:28 PM~8601495
> *from what I can remember it was good.... :biggrin:
> *


Cool.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2007, 08:06 PM~8601209
> *well marco got the fire chief runnin like a champ........***** was doin bout 90 on the freeway no problem......time to finish it up.....sic ima halla soon dog
> *


aight, make it soon...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 10:44 PM~8601755
> *dumb broads pick an avalanche over a 59 rag
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 20 2007, 10:27 PM~8601479
> *Thanks, any ideas on how to make it better next year.Let me know, except for the Weather,cant help with that.
> *


yeah keep the scale away from the cars so ya wont mess up my paint job....got 2 big scratches on my fender all the way to the metal.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ouch!


----------



## HLC.COM (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 17 2007, 09:03 AM~8575430
> *Houston, this is something we want to do...completely non-profit for the kids.  But we would need donations, either $$$, service (paint, pinstriping, plating, etc.), or parts (I know tons of us have bike parts in our garages).  Let me know if you would like to help out.
> 
> 
> ...


The Houston Lowrider Council would like to be a sponsor, please contact us for futher details.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 11:01 PM~8602502
> *:0
> *


how's the new office??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OK....if you say you are there for my birthday its free before 11pm for Girls AND Guys...so get there early. 










Another birthday was added and tomorrow I find out if another performer that I am bringing is going to be able to make it.


Alberto
nmeimage.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 21 2007, 12:30 AM~8602800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she look like she been blowin a smurf. 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 04:44 AM~8603750
> *its aight..  ..  drive aint bad either.. zero traffic..  about a 35 minute drive.  pretty much done with 5 weeks in training in week and half.
> she look like she been blowin a smurf.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

^^ hahahaha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> its aight.. .. drive aint bad either.. zero traffic.. about a 35 minute drive. pretty much done with 5 weeks in training in week and half.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body has a hook up on optima yellow batterys i need two for my truck


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 20 2007, 09:52 PM~8602423
> *yeah keep the scale away from the cars so ya wont mess up my paint job....got 2 big scratches on my fender all the way to the metal.....
> *


  Hop judges can vouch for this, if your car hops below 30 inches ,you have to move the scale closer to the car to get an accurate height. This is why we also used a digital camcorder for an accurate height.If you want I will pay to fix it ,or tell your car to Hop straight up and down ,so we dont have to move the scale. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 21 2007, 08:18 AM~8604395
> * Hop judges can vouch for this, if your car hops below 30 inches ,you have to move the scale closer to the car to get an accurate height. This is why we also used a digital camcorder for an accurate height.If you want I will pay to fix it ,or tell your car to Hop straight up and down ,so we dont have to move the scale. :biggrin:
> *


  ....bet lrm wouldn't say that shit!!! :thumbsup: .....you did a good job with the show.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 21 2007, 07:18 AM~8604395
> * Hop judges can vouch for this, if your car hops below 30 inches ,you have to move the scale closer to the car to get an accurate height. This is why we also used a digital camcorder for an accurate height.If you want I will pay to fix it ,or tell your car to Hop straight up and down ,so we dont have to move the scale. :biggrin:
> *


...fuckin juan..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

MEST UP


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2007, 08:09 PM~8601260
> *the funny part was when the other hoe said "atleast i have clothes on this time"  :roflmao:
> *


i wasnt talking shit about nobodys ride or nothing i just said the show sucked. thats all,, and it did cause of the rain there was no ppl...the other broad was doing all the shit talking


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 20 2007, 08:27 PM~8601479
> *Thanks, any ideas on how to make it better next year.Let me know, except for the Weather,cant help with that.
> *


it was just the weather that fucked everything up i think more ppl would have came if it was a beautiful day  i liked all the rides though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i smell bullshitt.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 09:12 AM~8605005
> *i smell bullshitt.
> *



i dont... we obviously have two diffrent voices mine is not deep her's is. i never once said anything about anybody's ride. i just said the show wasnt good.. thats it. oh and texas made wasnt good either, and i said sorry for saying it haha.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up x10


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 21 2007, 11:23 AM~8605085
> *mest up x10
> *


 :yes:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2007, 06:56 PM~8600565
> *:uh:  dont get all chiflada..    or else ME&YOU may never happen..
> *


 :0 im not. so what do u got planned for this weekend besides work?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 21 2007, 09:18 AM~8604395
> * Hop judges can vouch for this, if your car hops below 30 inches , you have to move the scale closer to the car to get an accurate height. This is why we also used a digital camcorder for an accurate height.If you want I will pay to fix it ,or tell your car to Hop straight up and down ,so we dont have to move the scale. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

So...............Who is going to Bryan,TX next week..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Drama.


Well it's confirmed the new baby due in Jan is a boy :cheesy:  

Time to paint the room and get stuff ready


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 09:40 AM~8605217
> *Drama.
> Well it's confirmed the new baby due in Jan is a boy  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


congrads homie........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 11:37 AM~8605183
> *:0 im not. so what do u got planned for this weekend besides work?
> *


same kinda stuff i do every weekend.. drink a lil or alot.. and be da star of da parkin lot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 11:41 AM~8605225
> *congrads homie........
> *


Thanks


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 09:40 AM~8605217
> *Drama.
> Well it's confirmed the new baby due in Jan is a boy  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



Congrats on ur new baby. :biggrin: first time daddy?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 09:41 AM~8605229
> *same kinda stuff i do every weekend..   drink a lil or alot..   and be da star of da parkin lot
> *


more like "THE MOON"......... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 11:40 AM~8605217
> *Drama.
> Well it's confirmed the new baby due in Jan is a boy  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


DNA test.. thats all i'm saying :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 09:39 AM~8605207
> *
> *


Drama king, His car is a single pump.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 09:41 AM~8605225
> *congrads homie........
> *



X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 11:42 AM~8605244
> *more like "THE MOON"......... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 09:44 AM~8605258
> *:uh:
> *


j/k..shit...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 21 2007, 11:43 AM~8605247
> *Drama king, His car is a single pump.
> *


oh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2007, 06:57 PM~8599421
> *look what i found.. some videos from the hcc show by yours truely..
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tJG6a0aPCXs
> *


Ok, what's the point in walking up to that old white man and telling him "i'm gangsta!" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Guess he was suppose to run or probably do ---> :worship: 

kids...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 11:43 AM~8605246
> *DNA test..  thats all i'm saying  :uh:
> *


Grow up ******


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 09:43 AM~8605246
> *DNA test..  thats all i'm saying  :uh:
> *



:0 thats not nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 11:45 AM~8605274
> *Ok, what's the point in walking up to that old white man and telling him "i'm gangsta!"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


old dude was kinda like "what u want?"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 21 2007, 11:45 AM~8605281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know. its devious :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 09:46 AM~8605285
> *old dude was kinda like "what u want?"
> *


that was not me... and i was like whatever bitch and said lets go look for myspace ppl.. i dunno


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

congrats Latin.............




Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 11:48 AM~8605300
> *that was not me... and i was like whatever bitch and said lets go look for myspace ppl.. i dunno
> *


we know it was that chewbaca hoodrata.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 09:48 AM~8605311
> *we know it was that chewbaca hoodrata.
> *



Oh Okay just clearing it up. she likes to talk shit i guess. when she was talking about "big daddy" you can hear me in the back ground saying whatever ive seen the owner and he can" and another time where she was talking about "last min customs" i said quit talking shit.


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Aug 21 2007, 11:48 AM~8605300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she aight lookin, i thought.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 11:40 AM~8605217
> *Drama.
> Well it's confirmed the new baby due in Jan is a boy  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


time to get a new hip so that your old azz can throw the ole pig skin with him. LOL congrats buddy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 11:51 AM~8605331
> *Oh Okay just clearing it up. she likes to talk shit i guess. when she was talking about "big daddy" you can hear me in the back ground saying whatever ive seen the owner and he can" and another time where she was talking about "last min customs" i said quit talking shit.
> :biggrin:
> *


I didn't listen to it all, just laughed when the old white guy looked at you all like "ok??"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 11:52 AM~8605339
> *she aight lookin, i thought.
> *


 :ugh: like i said "chewbaca hoodrata." :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PINCHE VIDEO!!

This video has been removed by the user. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 09:52 AM~8605342
> *I didn't listen to it all, just laughed when the old white guy looked at you all like "ok??"
> *



she knows him.. 

i dont know him


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 09:55 AM~8605374
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THE PINCHE VIDEO!!
> 
> This video has been removed by the user.
> ...



3rd video was irrelevant to the hsow so i deleted it.. besides there was a lot of shit talking DONE BY HER not me


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 11:48 AM~8605311
> *we know it was that chewbaca hoodrata.
> *


u talkin bout that "gi-normus" one?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 09:58 AM~8605404
> *u talkin bout that "gi-normus" one?
> *




No I did it.. she was tryna talk shit on there so her ex' girlfriend can see it...talking bout how she was pregant by him at 15 and shit so i put it on there for his gf to watch..she watched it. end of story..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 11:59 AM~8605413
> *No I did it.. she was tryna talk shit on there so her ex' girlfriend can see it...talking bout how she was pregant by him at 15 and shit so i put it on there for his gf to watch..she watched it. end of story..
> *


drama


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 11:59 AM~8605413
> *No I did it.. she was tryna talk shit on there so her ex' girlfriend can see it...talking bout how she was pregant by him at 15 and shit so i put it on there for his gf to watch..she watched it. end of story..
> *


sounds like some Maury Povich shit right there.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 10:00 AM~8605424
> *drama
> *


Exactly.. Thats why i interrupted her and said im going this way.

she was talking shit about one of my friends.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 11:58 AM~8605404
> *u talkin bout that "gi-normus" one?
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:01 AM~8605438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THATS SOOOO MEAN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:02 PM~8605443
> *:0  THATS SOOOO MEAN
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:01 PM~8605438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn it latin, you skurred the spagetti right outta me LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:01 PM~8605435
> *Exactly.. Thats why i interrupted her and said im going this way.
> 
> she was talking shit about one of my friends.
> *


she talkin shit, then said "keep my name out ur mouth".. lol


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:02 AM~8605448
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 U GOT THE COLOR RIGHT BUT THATS STILL MEAN. :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:02 PM~8605443
> *:0  THATS SOOOO MEAN
> *


that is what happens when photoshop technology falls into the right hands. LOL


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 10:02 AM~8605450
> *she talkin shit, then said "keep my name out ur mouth"..  lol
> *



yEah Thats True i think she was referring to his gf or something..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:03 PM~8605452
> *U GOT THE COLOR RIGHT BUT THATS STILL MEAN.  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 10:04 AM~8605463
> *:roflmao:
> *


LoL What?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:03 PM~8605460
> *that is what happens when photoshop technology falls into the right hands. LOL
> *


NAH, that's just a quick paint thingy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:05 PM~8605467
> *LoL What?
> *


nothing.. being the nice one today. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:03 PM~8605452
> *U GOT THE COLOR RIGHT BUT THATS STILL MEAN.  :0
> *


oh shit man. lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 10:05 AM~8605469
> *nothing..  being the nice one today.  :biggrin:
> *



uh huh lol. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:05 PM~8605469
> *nothing..  being the nice one today.  :biggrin:
> *


sissy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Aug 21 2007, 09:21 AM~8605066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are.. might drive the hopper..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 10:08 AM~8605492
> *calm down, i was just fkin with you..
> we are.. might drive the hopper..
> *



Naw its cool  i was jusy saying :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 10:03 AM~8605452
> *U GOT THE COLOR RIGHT BUT THATS STILL MEAN.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:09 PM~8605499
> *Naw its cool  i was jusy saying  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 10:09 AM~8605499
> *Naw its cool  i was jusy saying  :biggrin:
> *


umm hmmmm :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:10 PM~8605503
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she's an honest person.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 10:10 AM~8605503
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



well im glad i got to make someone laugh by my comment


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 10:08 AM~8605492
> *calm down, i was just fkin with you..
> we are.. might drive the hopper..
> *


  ...im going but not sure if the ride is.....my trailer is not ready... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:11 PM~8605512
> *she's an honest person.
> 
> 
> ...


eww.. maybe i should take back what i said. :uh: 

cochina look nice though.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 10:11 AM~8605513
> *well im glad i got to make someone laugh by my comment
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:11 PM~8605517
> * ...im going but not sure if the ride is.....my trailer is not ready... :angry:
> *


drive it. pussy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 10:11 AM~8605522
> *eww.. maybe i should take back what i said.  :uh:
> 
> cochina look nice though.
> *


bout that buck tooth beaver.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:13 PM~8605534
> *bout that buck tooth beaver.......... :biggrin:
> *


sabor toof


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:13 PM~8605534
> *bout that buck tooth beaver.......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 10:12 AM~8605527
> *drive it.  pussy
> *


Yea a fwd car lifted...you crazy.. :uh: i had one hell of a ride from Marcustoms shop on 1960 to SE....bumpy as hell going threw downtown..car was hopping by its self :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 10:15 AM~8605549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:15 PM~8605552
> *Yea a fwd car lifted...you crazy..  :uh: i had one hell of a ride from Marcustoms shop on 1960 to SE....bumpy as hell going threw downtown..car was hopping by its self :biggrin:
> *


just get some accumulators.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn, that bitch is ugly!

not u cochina


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:15 PM~8605552
> *Yea a fwd car lifted...you crazy..  :uh: i had one hell of a ride from Marcustoms shop on 1960 to SE....bumpy as hell going threw downtown..car was hopping by its self :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:17 PM~8605571
> *pics or it didnt happen!!!!!
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Aug 21 2007, 10:40 AM~8605216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha......dammit..... :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:08 AM~8605492
> *calm down, i was just fkin with you..
> we are.. might drive the hopper..
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 10:17 AM~8605571
> *pics or it didnt happen!!!!!
> *


sorry dualhex was at home........ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:18 PM~8605579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is that!? :around:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 10:19 AM~8605586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


brush a brush a


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 10:19 AM~8605587
> *WTF is that!? :around:
> *


COCHINA'S FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:20 PM~8605597
> *COCHINA'S FRIEND  :biggrin:
> *


holy crap, looks a lil greasy!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:21 PM~8605600
> *holy crap, looks a lil greasy!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 12:18 PM~8605580
> *:biggrin:
> congratulations homie!!!!.....still gotta take pics of that baby stuff for ya....
> hahahahaha......dammit..... :biggrin:
> ...


thanks and pick me up a t-shirt at the show. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 10:19 AM~8605587
> *WTF is that!? :around:
> *


something youll eat.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 11:19 AM~8605586
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 12:22 PM~8605614
> *something youll eat.
> *


avenge's lunch


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 10:08 AM~8605492
> *calm down, i was just fkin with you..
> we are.. might drive the hopper..
> *


drive the hopper :0 thats lowriding.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you fuckers a crazy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 11:11 AM~8605517
> * ...im going but not sure if the ride is.....my trailer is not ready... :angry:
> *


 :angry:...... :biggrin: ......

what you got left to do on it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

holy crap.. avenge's toddler pic


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 10:29 AM~8605661
> *:angry:...... :biggrin: ......
> 
> what you got left to do on it?
> *


BUY RAMPS , WOOD, TREATMENT FOR THE WOOD..

..OH ONE MORE THING MORE $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 21 2007, 11:01 AM~8605438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

beaver? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 12:22 PM~8605614
> *something youll eat.
> *


 :no:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:36 PM~8605715
> *beaver?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:32 PM~8605677
> *holy crap.. avenge's toddler pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:37 PM~8605724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha and the winner is. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:37 PM~8605724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: immature


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:37 AM~8605724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 12:37 PM~8605727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats "El chino" to you saltine. LOL where the fuck have you been?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:38 PM~8605733
> *:uh:  immature
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:39 PM~8605742
> *thats "El chino" to you saltine. LOL where the fuck have you been?
> *


sleepin foo'. Its been rainin :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:38 PM~8605733
> *:uh:  immature
> *


bwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 11:37 AM~8605724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 11:32 AM~8605684
> *BUY RAMPS , WOOD, TREATMENT FOR THE WOOD..
> 
> ..OH ONE MORE THING MORE $$$$$$$$$$
> *


dammit.....you the big balla!!!!.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 12:40 PM~8605745
> *sleepin foo'. Its been rainin :cheesy:
> *


bish! hook me up witha yob there so I can stay home and sleep and get paid!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:41 PM~8605762
> *bish! hook me up witha yob there so I can stay home and sleep and get paid!
> *


job requires to keep your eyes open at all time. you no get job you no open eyes!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 10:40 AM~8605751
> *dammit.....you the big balla!!!!.....
> *


LET YOU TELL IT.......  

BUT ON THE REAL IM TRY MY BEST..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:42 PM~8605765
> *job requires to keep your eyes open at all time.  you no get job you no open eyes!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

fkn latin :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

love connection.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:25 PM~8605632
> *avenge's lunch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:42 AM~8605765
> *job requires to keep your eyes open at all time.  you no get job you no open eyes!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 11:42 AM~8605768
> *LET YOU TELL IT.......
> 
> BUT ON THE REAL IM TRY MY BEST..
> *



i done told you homie.....i got it if you need it....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so what does a po' messican got to do to get on the "balla'" status :tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:42 PM~8605765
> *job requires to keep your eyes open at all time.  you no get job you no open eyes!
> *


this is the only time I keep my eyes open.................










when Im aiming.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:46 PM~8605799
> *this is the only time I keep my eyes open.................
> 
> 
> ...


that's my chiggah!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:45 AM~8605793
> *so what does a po' messican got to do to get on the "balla'" status  :tears:
> *


SELL TACOS AND NO NAME BRAND COKES............. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:47 PM~8605804
> *SELL TACOS AND NO NAME BRAND COKES............. :biggrin:
> *


orale, i'll be by your neighborhood tonight hustlin' LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 10:44 AM~8605789
> *i done told you homie.....i got it if you need it....
> *


  ..HIT YOU UP LATER


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 10:16 AM~8605565
> *damn, that bitch is ugly!
> 
> not u cochina
> *



hey were u at the show ??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 11:47 AM~8605804
> *SELL TACOS AND NO NAME BRAND COKES............. :biggrin:
> *


NO MAMES BUEY!!!! :biggrin: 

 .....i do have a trailer..... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:47 PM~8605804
> *SELL TACOS AND NO NAME BRAND COKES............. :biggrin:
> *


sellin that corn on the cobb/cup


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:47 AM~8605809
> *orale, i'll be by your neighborhood tonight hustlin'  LOL
> *


SORRY TO MANY OF YOUR TIOS HUSTLIN OVER HERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 10:49 AM~8605823
> *NO MAMES BUEY!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> .....i do have a trailer..... :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOU IS A BALLA.. 
I HAVE TO BUY MINE IN PIECES.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:49 PM~8605825
> *SORRY TO MANY OF YOUR TIOS HUSTLIN OVER HERE.. :biggrin:
> *


It's the Aztec revenge for the e'thpanoles :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 11:47 AM~8605809
> *orale, i'll be by your neighborhood tonight hustlin'  LOL
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 12:51 PM~8605845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:51 AM~8605836
> *It's the Aztec revenge for the e'thpanoles  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAH AS SOON AS I PUT MY GOLD ON THEM FOOLS FALLEN ON THERE KNEES....THINKIN THEY SEEN THE SUN GOD..... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

how's the nalgas hole Latin?!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:53 PM~8605865
> *NAH AS SOON AS I PUT MY GOLD ON THEM FOOLS FALLEN ON THERE KNEES....THINKIN THEY SEEN THE SUN GOD..... :biggrin:
> *


oh lawd. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 10:51 AM~8605845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIKE ..CHUY SAID THEM COLAS WAS GOOD.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 21 2007, 12:54 PM~8605866
> *how's the nalgas hole Latin?!
> *


pretty good, dropped some corny big scotty's earlier today


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Aug 21 2007, 11:49 AM~8605825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** please!!!! mine was messed up and i had to have it fixed too....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 21 2007, 10:28 AM~8605652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i was..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:55 PM~8605877
> *pretty good, dropped some corny big scotty's earlier today
> *


never ending whipe! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 01:01 PM~8605920
> *never ending whipe! :uh:
> *


next time don't let your buttcheeks slam shut before you wipe - toilet ettiquete #124


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:00 AM~8605915
> *already.. thats what he wants to do..
> 
> yea i was..
> *



oh i was just tryna figure out who this guy was looking at me by the hop smiling..he was cute


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 01:01 PM~8605926
> *next time don't let your buttcheeks slam shut before you wipe  - toilet ettiquete #124
> *


 :uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 10:58 AM~8605903
> *:biggrin: .......best taco's you ever had huh.....don't lie..... :biggrin: ....so good you don't mind the flames shootin out your fundio...haha...
> 
> *


LOOK WHAT I FOUND..... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 01:04 PM~8605950
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND..... :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 11:03 AM~8605934
> *oh i was just tryna figure out who this guy was looking at me by the hop smiling..he was cute
> *


was he blk?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:04 PM~8605950
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND..... :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> already.. thats what he wants to do..
> 
> did he get it working yet???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 11:53 AM~8605865
> *NAH AS SOON AS I PUT MY GOLD ON THEM FOOLS FALLEN ON THERE KNEES....THINKIN THEY SEEN THE SUN GOD..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 09:40 AM~8605216
> *So...............Who is going to Bryan,TX next week..........
> *


HOPEFULLY WILL BE OUT THERE........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 01:08 PM~8605992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mexican getting a good massage from the sun god :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:37 AM~8605724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > already.. thats what he wants to do..
> >
> > did he get it working yet???
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:10 AM~8606027
> *naw, he hasnt got a hose.. works all day , hell be gettin one sat probaly.. unless i go during the week for him.
> *



let me know... i wanna see it b4 u guys go to bryan... i might go depends on if im drunk or not... :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:05 AM~8605964
> *was he blk?
> *



yea


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 11:12 AM~8606039
> *let me know... i wanna see it b4 u guys go to bryan... i might go depends on if im drunk or not... :0
> *


alright, ill see whats up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:14 AM~8606060
> *alright, ill see whats up
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Haha! Yal fools are crazy. Those pics had me lmao!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 11:03 AM~8605934
> *oh i was just tryna figure out who this guy was looking at me by the hop smiling..he was cute
> *



sic she caught you smiling at her.... :0 and thinks ur gay.. i mean cute.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2007, 11:17 AM~8606091
> *Haha! Yal fools are crazy. Those pics had me lmao!
> *


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2007, 01:17 PM~8606091
> *Haha! Yal fools are crazy. Those pics had me lmao!
> *


 :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:09 PM~8606011
> *mexican getting a good massage from the sun god  :cheesy:
> *


he's thankin him for the good tacos and COLD cheap cokes.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 11:18 AM~8606103
> *sic she caught you smiling at her.... :0 and thinks ur gay.. i mean cute.. :biggrin:
> *


i dunno.. dont remember


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 11:03 AM~8605934
> *oh i was just tryna figure out who this guy was looking at me by the hop smiling..he was cute
> *



what was he wearing houstonecochina??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:21 AM~8606145
> *i dunno.. dont remember
> *



it was you... but i think u were laughing at the "bad angle" joke u cracked on her...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 01:24 PM~8606174
> *it was you... but i think u were laughimg at the "bad angle" joke u cracked on her...
> *


what a cawkblawker LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 11:25 AM~8606186
> *what a cawkblawker  LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 11:24 AM~8606174
> *it was you... but i think u were laughimg at the "bad angle" joke u cracked on her...
> *


who knows..
i got a bad memory


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 11:25 AM~8606186
> *what a cawkblawker  LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2
he like my dad.. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:18 PM~8606112
> *:angel:
> *


Hahaha! Terrible


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:26 AM~8606197
> *who knows..
> i got a bad memory
> 
> ...



:nono: :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:25 PM~8606186
> *what a cawkblawker  LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2007, 01:17 PM~8606091
> *Haha! Yal fools are crazy. Those pics had me lmao!
> *


 :loco: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 11:27 AM~8606215
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:29 AM~8606249
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

where is ole capt. 2pac?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2007, 01:27 PM~8606211
> *Hahaha! Terrible
> *


man last nights mixshow was a disaster. shortdog couldn't make it due to family so i decided to call another homeboy and see what he was doing. was mixing then homeboy shows up hooking up his serato (brand new in package) and was his turn to mix. wasted a good 30 minutes trying to figure out his system (learn on the air) and had mystery and me " :uh: :uh: " until he got it right the last 30 minutes after he read the instructions that came with it. :twak: :angry: 

no mas, shortdog will be back next week :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:29 AM~8606249
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 11:33 AM~8606296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPEFULLY WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:31 PM~8606276
> *man last nights mixshow was a disaster.  shortdog couldn't make it due to family so i decided to call another homeboy and see what he was doing.  was mixing then homeboy shows up hooking up his serato (brand new in package) and was his turn to mix.  wasted a good 30 minutes trying to figure out his system (learn on the air) and had mystery and me " :uh:  :uh: " until he got it right the last 30 minutes after he read the instructions that came with it.  :twak:  :angry:
> 
> no mas, shortdog will be back next week  :biggrin:
> *


lol i heard


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Aug 21 2007, 11:31 AM~8606273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:38 AM~8606361
> *:twak:
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 21 2007, 11:41 AM~8606384
> *:uh:
> *


ok..





































:uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:41 AM~8606388
> *ok..
> :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 21 2007, 01:37 PM~8606346
> *lol i heard
> *


no shit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 21 2007, 11:44 AM~8606414
> *:wave:
> *


sup foo..
whats new


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 11:49 AM~8606459
> *sup foo..
> whats new
> *


nothing much.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Aug 21 2007, 11:50 AM~8606464
> *nothing much.......
> *


coo coo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn asians


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:14 PM~8606056
> *yea
> *


you like hot wings?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:02 PM~8606570
> *you like hot wings?
> *


sometimes,, maybe once a year


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:04 PM~8606588
> *sometimes,, maybe once a year
> *


sounds like a date


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:07 PM~8606616
> *sounds like a date
> *


2 late, we goin out today already


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 12:08 PM~8606628
> *2 late, we goin out today already
> *


 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 12:08 PM~8606628
> *2 late, we goin out today already
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 02:01 PM~8606557
> *damn asians
> 
> 
> ...


what can I say, we are proficient.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:10 PM~8606642
> *:0  :0
> *



:0 i got 2 dates?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 02:08 PM~8606628
> *2 late, we goin out today already
> *


aight then..but bring me back 20 teriaki/hot wings


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:11 PM~8606653
> *:0
> :0 i got 2 dates?
> *


only 1 of which has a car with a/c


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 12:08 PM~8606628
> *2 late, we goin out today already
> *


sorry but me cochina planned to go out since last week..sorry boys....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 21 2007, 02:07 PM~8606616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:11 PM~8606653
> *:0
> :0 i got 2 dates?
> *



3 now... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:12 PM~8606665
> *only 1 of which has a car with a/c
> *


 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 12:12 PM~8606666
> *sorry but me cochina planned to go out since last week..sorry boys....
> *



ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 02:12 PM~8606666
> *sorry but me cochina planned to go out since last week..sorry boys....
> *


wifey coming along?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dang, you all kicked hrnybrneyz to the curb and moved onto la cochina. LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:15 PM~8606698
> *ANYTIME  :biggrin:
> *


  ...sorry boys...we have a winner........... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 02:16 PM~8606708
> *dang, you all kicked hrnybrneyz to the curb and moved onto la cochina.  LOL
> *


she aint my type


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 02:17 PM~8606716
> *she aint my type
> *


craziness!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 10:40 AM~8605216
> *So...............Who is going to Bryan,TX next week..........
> *



I am !!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Aug 21 2007, 12:11 PM~8606653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


burneddddd...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:16 PM~8606706
> *wifey coming along?
> *











BLOCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:16 PM~8606706
> *wifey coming along?
> *



lol dammnnn thats not good.

i dont wanna be a sancha


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 12:18 PM~8606730
> *I am !!!!
> *


let me ride with u


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:40 AM~8605217
> *Drama.
> Well it's confirmed the new baby due in Jan is a boy  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



congratulations....so its gonna be Papi DJ Latin huh? DJ Daddy Latin!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 12:18 PM~8606731
> *no 1 date
> nope,both my rides have a/c potna..
> but both of your bottom out, guess its a weight issue..
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Latin... :twak: lmao!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:18 PM~8606736
> *lol dammnnn thats not good.
> 
> i dont wanna be a sancha
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 02:18 PM~8606731
> *no 1 date
> nope,both my rides have a/c potna..
> but both of your bottom out, guess its a weight issue..
> ...


alcamino and the olds or buick, or whatever it is got a/c? gangsta!  

both mine sub zero too :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:19 PM~8606745
> *let me ride with u
> *


the boyfriend stays at home. :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 21 2007, 02:18 PM~8606731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:19 PM~8606745
> *let me ride with u
> *


i guess dual won the date..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cochina.. nevermind, i hate waiting in line.. sure you'll have fun going out with one of these lil boys. when u ready for a grown man, hit me up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:20 PM~8606755
> *alcamino and the olds or buick, or whatever it is got a/c?  gangsta!
> 
> both mine sub zero too  :biggrin:
> *


buick always had a/c, elky does too, just gotta get a belt..but thats not being drive, tryin to make power moves..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 02:16 PM~8606708
> *dang, you all kicked hrnybrneyz to the curb and moved onto la cochina.  LOL
> *


im still here for her to reject.......... :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 02:21 PM~8606768
> *i guess dual won the date..
> 
> *


he's single and got a new 'stang :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*



Originally posted by Devious Sixty8@Aug 21 2007, 12:21 PM~8606771
cochina.. nevermind, i hate waiting in line.. sure you'll have fun going out with one of these lil boys. when u ready for a grown man, hit me up  


Click to expand...

u mean old...
she needs a yung ***** with some stamina, and a big monster dick..*


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 12:20 PM~8606761
> *the boyfriend stays at home. :wow:
> *




lol ...he can take his own ride... when is it sat or sun


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 02:22 PM~8606785
> *he's single and got a new 'stang  :dunno:
> *


aint like its a big body, its just a ford


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:22 PM~8606785
> *he's single and got a new 'stang  :dunno:
> *


  and he has myspace.. :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 12:21 PM~8606772
> *buick always had a/c, elky does too, just gotta get a belt..but thats not being drive, tryin to make power moves..
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 12:23 PM~8606794
> *
> u mean old...
> she needs a yung ***** with some stamina, and a big monster dick..
> *


*


theres enough cochina to go around lol theres like 120 days left in this year*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 02:21 PM~8606771
> *cochina.. nevermind, i hate waiting in line.. sure you'll have fun going out with one of these lil boys. when u ready for a grown man, hit me up
> *


thats why your azz got your own entrance at restaraunts LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 02:19 PM~8606747
> *congratulations....so its gonna be Papi DJ Latin huh? DJ Daddy Latin!! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, got to hide my toys before he starts realizing what they are. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:24 PM~8606815
> *theres enough cochina to go around lol theres like 120 days left in this year
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:24 PM~8606816
> *thats why your azz got your own entrance at restaraunts LOL
> *



i dont get it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:24 PM~8606815
> *theres enough cochina to go around lol theres like 120 days left in this year
> *


i'm loosing interest quickly


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:24 PM~8606816
> *thats why your azz got your own entrance at restaraunts LOL
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 02:23 PM~8606794
> *
> u mean old...
> she needs a yung ***** with some stamina, and a big monster dick..
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:25 PM~8606822
> *i'm loosing interest quickly
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:25 PM~8606822
> *i'm loosing interest quickly
> *



lol why??? u want me all to urself or whaT?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:26 PM~8606835
> *lol why??? u want me all to urself or whaT?
> *


greedy like that


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:26 PM~8606833
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 IM GOING TO RUN!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:25 PM~8606821
> *i dont get it
> *


Simple:

I am attacking Mr. 68's obesity.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:27 PM~8606844
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 IM GOING TO RUN!!!!
> *


dont run, he just wants to play.. i swear i wont put it all da way in..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 11:19 AM~8605583
> *sorry dualhex was at home........ :biggrin:
> *


No Actually I was riding with Los on the way out to reliant and I saw the ass end of your car hoppin all over the freeway. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 02:28 PM~8606849
> *Simple:
> 
> I am attacking Mr. 68's obesity.
> *


fool.. you'll be right there elbowing me out the way.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 12:28 PM~8606853
> *dont run, he just wants to play.. i swear i wont put it all da way in..
> *


MONSTER DICK??? LOL NO IM RUNNING...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Only one month ago you guys were doggin ole girl out now you guys are on her nutts :uh: girl must have game  lol!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 12:28 PM~8606860
> *No Actually I was riding with Los on the way out to reliant and I saw the ass end of your car hoppin all over the freeway. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ..its a bouncy s.o.b.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 02:28 PM~8606861
> *fool..  you'll be right there elbowing me out the way.
> *


and now he is attacking me. LOL and yes I would do that. Funny you said that cause that is what happend to me at a buffet this past weekend. LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 12:29 PM~8606864
> *Only one month ago you guys were doggin ole girl out now you guys are on her nutts :uh: girl must have game  lol!
> *



no game... she just had clothes on... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:29 PM~8606864
> *Only one month ago you guys were doggin ole girl out now you guys are on her nutts :uh: girl must have game  lol!
> *


fo' sho' fo' sho' but it is good entertainment  gives monica a break


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 12:29 PM~8606864
> *Only one month ago you guys were doggin ole girl out now you guys are on her nutts :uh: girl must have game  lol!
> *



 So True..i think it cause i put some clothes on


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 02:30 PM~8606886
> *fo' sho' fo' sho'  but it is good entertainment    gives monica a break
> *


  :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:31 PM~8606899
> * So True..i think it cause i put some clothes on
> *


told you... :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:31 PM~8606899
> * So True..i think it cause i put some clothes on
> *


i had told those fools i aint see why they were hatin'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:31 PM~8606899
> * So True..i think it cause i put some clothes on
> *


I prefer hynas nekked but what do I know :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 12:29 PM~8606864
> *Only one month ago you guys were doggin ole girl out now you guys are on her nutts :uh: girl must have game  lol!
> *


we all did this today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:32 PM~8606910
> *i had told those fools i aint see why they were hatin'
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 21 2007, 01:20 PM~8606755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good angle i guess 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 02:29 PM~8606872
> *and now he is attacking me. LOL and yes I would do that. Funny you said that cause that is what happend to me at a buffet this past weekend. LOL
> *


those my crab legs lil boy!!! :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 12:30 PM~8606884
> *:biggrin:
> no game... she just had clothes on... :biggrin:
> *



i have a lot of pics with clothes on from car shows see..










i wasnt naked here either


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 01:32 PM~8606910
> *i had told those fools i aint see why they were hatin'
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its aight i aint win date with cochiina.. i'm better off spending $ on ride anyway.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:29 PM~8606863
> *MONSTER DICK??? LOL NO IM RUNNING...
> *


lol damn..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 12:32 PM~8606910
> *i had told those fools i aint see why they were hatin'
> *




well its not my face


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:35 PM~8606932
> *i have a lot of pics with clothes on from car shows see..
> 
> 
> ...



and u probably have alot more with no clothes on too..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:35 PM~8606932
> *i have a lot of pics with clothes on from car shows see..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:34 PM~8606927
> *those my crab legs lil boy!!! :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


nah, there was this stupid bitch that was on the phone not paying attention. I had my nephew in my right hand walkin. My fore arm plastered the idiot in the head (causing him to fall) and the idiot replied "watch where you going" and Im like "fuck you bitch". then my sis punched me in the back for cursing around my nephew. LOL


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Texas_Bowties, Emperor Goofy, screwstone_tx, cali rydah, mac2lac, Dualhex02, HOUSTONECOCHINA, Devious Sixty8, JUSTDEEZ, McHam


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:31 PM~8606276
> *man last nights mixshow was a disaster.  shortdog couldn't make it due to family so i decided to call another homeboy and see what he was doing.  was mixing then homeboy shows up hooking up his serato (brand new in package) and was his turn to mix.  wasted a good 30 minutes trying to figure out his system (learn on the air) and had mystery and me " :uh:  :uh: " until he got it right the last 30 minutes after he read the instructions that came with it.  :twak:  :angry:
> 
> no mas, shortdog will be back next week  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:35 PM~8606932
> *i have a lot of pics with clothes on from car shows see..
> 
> 
> ...


No bull the state inspector Im working with say your on his myspace... you sent him a frend request.............. and hes from beaumont too... Damn you get around girl :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 12:36 PM~8606942
> *and u probably have alot more with no clothes on too..
> *




its about half half...


players paradice i wasnt naked either

just realllyyy white i needed a tan..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 12:39 PM~8606964
> *No bull the state inspector Im working with say your on his myspace... you sent him a frend request.............. and hes from beaumont too... Damn you get around girl :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: there is enough houstonecochina to go around...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:39 PM~8606966
> *its about half half...
> players paradice i wasnt naked either
> 
> ...


 :0 whatever he proubly added me

i have 5,612 friends on myspace so who knows...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 01:16 PM~8606711
> * ...sorry boys...we have a winner........... :0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:39 PM~8606966
> *its about half half...
> players paradice i wasnt naked either
> 
> ...



yea i agree u did need a tan... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:23 PM~8606801
> *lol ...he can take his own ride... when is it sat or sun
> *


Sunday Sept 2nd


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 12:42 PM~8606992
> *yea i agree u did need a tan... :biggrin:
> *



i got one :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:41 PM~8606979
> *:0 whatever he proubly added me
> 
> i have 5,612 friends on myspace so who knows...
> *


Thats not what he said.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:43 PM~8607007
> *i got one  :biggrin:
> *


looks a little better..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 02:42 PM~8606992
> *yea i agree u did need a tan... :biggrin:
> *


super creepy white skin with black hair :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:41 PM~8606979
> *:0 whatever he proubly added me
> 
> i have 5,612 friends on myspace so who knows...
> *


there's only 120 days left, you better start hustlin'

that's 46.7 guys each day.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 12:43 PM~8607006
> *Sunday Sept 2nd
> *




okay, i wonder if im going to have my daughter that weekend


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:43 PM~8607014
> *Thats not what he said.........
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

10 Members: cali rydah, screwstone_tx, HOUSTONECOCHINA, Dualhex02, Texas_Bowties, JUSTDEEZ, rivistyle, mac2lac, Emperor Goofy, Devious Sixty8
:guns:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:43 PM~8607019
> *super creepy white skin with black hair  :thumbsup:
> *


my natural hair color is black


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:43 PM~8607019
> *super creepy white skin with black hair  :thumbsup:
> *


 white skin, blonde hair with black roots... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 02:43 PM~8607020
> *there's only 120 days left, you better start hustlin'
> 
> that's 46.7 guys each day.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:44 PM~8607036
> *my natural hair color is black
> *


go back to blk!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:43 PM~8607020
> *there's only 120 days left, you better start hustlin'
> 
> that's 46.7 guys each day.
> *


well that will never happen seeing how im only on my 3rd boyfriend lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:43 PM~8607020
> *there's only 120 days left, you better start hustlin'
> 
> that's 46.7 guys each day.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 01:29 PM~8606864
> *Only one month ago you guys were doggin ole girl out now you guys are on her nutts :uh: girl must have game  lol!
> *


Amen to that....you see they werent thinking clearly then, using their heads...NOW they have clear thoughts and are thinking with their cawks. I seen her vato though...and well I dont wanna end up pumped full of lead...so once she single then I'll holla.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 02:37 PM~8606952
> *nah, there was this stupid bitch that was on the phone not paying attention. I had my nephew in my right hand walkin. My fore arm plastered the idiot in the head (causing him to fall) and the idiot replied "watch where you going" and Im like "fuck you bitch". then my sis punched me in the back for cursing around my nephew. LOL
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:45 PM~8607051
> *well that will never happen seeing how im only on my 3rd boyfriend lol
> *


today??


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 12:45 PM~8607050
> *go back to blk!
> *



im too scared too..been blonde for a while now


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 12:46 PM~8607065
> *today??
> *


noooo since i turned 15


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 12:46 PM~8607054
> *Amen to that....you see they werent thinking clearly then, using their heads...NOW they have clear thoughts and are thinking with their cawks.  I seen her vato though...and well I dont wanna end up pumped full of lead...so once she single then I'll holla.
> *


weak.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2007, 01:41 PM~8606977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  there is enough houstonecochina to go around...
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 12:46 PM~8607054
> *Amen to that....you see they werent thinking clearly then, using their heads...NOW they have clear thoughts and are thinking with their cawks.  I seen her vato though...and well I dont wanna end up pumped full of lead...so once she single then I'll holla.
> *



whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:44 PM~8607036
> *my natural hair color is black
> *


what can I say, I like em creepy, like me :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 02:46 PM~8607058
> *pics?  :biggrin:
> *


shell kick your ass trust me..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:47 PM~8607073
> *noooo since i turned 15
> *



:uh: :uh: well u heard latin.. u got some hustlin to do..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:45 PM~8607050
> *go back to blk!
> *


ha, like the song! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:45 PM~8607050
> *go back to blk!
> *


or get those eyebrows to match the blonde hair.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:48 PM~8607090
> *shell kick your ass trust me..... :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :yessad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 02:49 PM~8607092
> *ha, like the song! :cheesy:
> *


Amy


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:44 PM~8607036
> *my natural hair color is black
> *



Imma rocker so pale skinned black haired gothic chicks turn me on. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:50 PM~8607108
> *Amy
> *


and 500 other songs that share that title track


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 02:50 PM~8607106
> *or get those eyebrows to match the blonde hair.
> *


lol!! and tweeeeeezz................. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 02:51 PM~8607114
> *Imma rocker so pale skinned black haired gothic chicks turn me on. :biggrin:
> *


x2 they drive me


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 12:51 PM~8607114
> *Imma VAMPIRE so pale skinned black haired gothic chicks turn me on. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:43 PM~8607007
> *i got one  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:50 PM~8607106
> *or get those eyebrows to match the blonde hair.
> *



i usually do...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:48 PM~8607090
> *shell kick your ass trust me..... :biggrin:
> *


kinky. put me down.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Kate Beckinsale in Underworld. Gives me the shivvers!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 01:50 PM~8607106
> *or get those eyebrows to match the blonde hair.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 02:53 PM~8607138
> *kinky.  put me down.
> *


shes married and has a kid, and Ill kill you


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mmm Masuimi Max


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 12:54 PM~8607147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn why dont we all just get together and give me a freakin makeover


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 02:55 PM~8607158
> *mmm Masuimi Max
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favs :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:55 PM~8607164
> *damn why dont we all just get together and give me a freakin makeover
> *


Ill call the television network  :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 21 2007, 01:48 PM~8607082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 12:56 PM~8607168
> *one of my favs :cheesy:
> *


i like this one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:58 PM~8607193
> *i like this one
> 
> 
> ...


hubba freakin hubba!!!!!!!!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:56 PM~8607171
> *Ill call the television network    :biggrin:
> *


call that show "how do i look?"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 12:59 PM~8607204
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now that one is nice :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 01:53 PM~8607138
> *kinky.  put me down.
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

holy shit. look wut i found.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2007, 01:01 PM~8607224
> *holy shit. look wut i found.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Latin likes the biggggggg gothic gurls.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2007, 02:01 PM~8607224
> *holy shit. look wut i found.
> 
> 
> ...



Show off...y no invitas! :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2007, 03:01 PM~8607224
> *holy shit. look wut i found.
> 
> 
> ...


@ my job, they call that "sexual harrasment"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 02:59 PM~8607204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right clicked and saved months ago


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 03:02 PM~8607233
> *Latin likes the biggggggg gothic gurls.
> 
> 
> ...


got to follow the big gothic gurls to survive. them bishes know how to eat! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 03:05 PM~8607264
> *got to follow the big gothic gurls to survive.  them bishes know how to eat!  :cheesy:
> *


you been watchin too much "survivor man" buey LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 03:06 PM~8607272
> *you been watchin too much "survivor man" buey LOL
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Aug 21 2007, 02:55 PM~8607156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 02:03 PM~8607245
> *@ my job, they call that "sexual harrasment"
> *


i would quit dat job.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 03:07 PM~8607277
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:55 PM~8607164
> *damn why dont we all just get together and give me a freakin makeover
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 01:09 PM~8607303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2007, 03:08 PM~8607291
> *i would quit dat job.
> *


nah, it pays aight and I dont do much but go on the internets and talk shit. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2007, 01:44 PM~8607035
> *10 Members: cali rydah, screwstone_tx, HOUSTONECOCHINA, Dualhex02, Texas_Bowties, JUSTDEEZ, rivistyle, mac2lac, Emperor Goofy, Devious Sixty8
> :guns:
> *



you wannna play war beesh? :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 03:09 PM~8607303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 03:08 PM~8607285
> *so.    i got a sis to trade with.
> :yes:
> *


you + long hair = fuck no! LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 02:09 PM~8607303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 21 2007, 03:11 PM~8607320
> *you wannna play war beesh?  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


sup chump


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 03:12 PM~8607331
> *you + long hair = fuck no! LOL
> *


actually no.. look nothing like me.. 1 look asian (had asian great great grandma down the line).. 2nd one dont.. 3rd look kinda native american'ish.. and skinny as hell,but she stay in san franciso, and dont associate with me, cause i'm too "ghetto".. i'm the odd one in family.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:14 PM~8607345
> *sup chump
> *



same shit different dia. i'm off and david is not :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Aug 20 2007, 09:04 PM~8601183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i called it last night, how all this fools where trying to play captain kirk :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Aug 21 2007, 02:12 PM~8607331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



odd mean not skinny? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 03:14 PM~8607347
> *actually no..  look nothing like me..  1 look asian (had asian great great grandma down the line).. 2nd one dont..  3rd  look kinda native american'ish..  and skinny as hell,but she stay in san franciso..    i'm the odd one in family.
> *


me too :tears: bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 21 2007, 03:15 PM~8607355
> *i called it last night, how all this fools where trying to play captain kirk :biggrin:
> *


i called it months ago.. said "if she had clothes on, these fools would be trying to holla in PM's" 

hmm,. wheres coca pearl? :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 03:17 PM~8607369
> *odd mean not skinny? :biggrin:
> *


yeah and ugly.. sis's all gorgeous.. i'm da fat ugly one. so? hater


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Aug 21 2007, 03:15 PM~8607354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pimps


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 21 2007, 03:11 PM~8607320
> *you wannna play war beesh?  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


chu ayynnnt reddy muuddafukkah :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's another pic i found. Dis one is way funnier.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 01:18 PM~8607381
> *i called it months ago..  said "if she had clothes on, these fools would be trying to holla in PM's"
> 
> hmm,. wheres coca pearl?  :roflmao:
> *



damn... yeah u did call it months ago...u were the only one who stood by my side  lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 03:18 PM~8607381
> *ihmm,. wheres coca pearl?  :roflmao:
> *


incognito


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:20 PM~8607396
> *get my mats!
> pimps
> *



not done  



get my seats!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2007, 01:20 PM~8607402
> *Here's another pic i found. Dis one is way funnier.
> 
> 
> ...


thats nasty


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2007, 02:20 PM~8607398
> *chu ayynnnt reddy muuddafukkah :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



you spell like an h-town rapper talks :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 02:20 PM~8607391
> *yeah and ugly..  sis's all gorgeous..     i'm da fat ugly one.   so? hater
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 03:18 PM~8607375
> *me too  :tears: bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha
> *


yup true... lol!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:48 PM~8607084
> *whats that supposed to mean?
> *


That your 3rd Bf looks like a straight killer... :0 

or at least whatever guy I seen you hangin from at car shows.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 03:20 PM~8607403
> *damn... yeah u did call it months ago...u were the only one who stood by my side    lol
> *


uh oh.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 01:22 PM~8607432
> *That your 3rd Bf looks like a straight killer... :0
> 
> or at least whatever guy I seen you hangin from at car shows.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 03:22 PM~8607428
> *yup true... lol!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 03:22 PM~8607432
> *That your 3rd Bf looks like a straight killer... :0
> 
> or at least whatever guy I seen you hangin from at car shows.
> *


prolly a front, u shoulda walked up and slapped em.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 21 2007, 03:21 PM~8607420
> *you spell like an h-town rapper talks  :uh:
> *


 :angry: sorry.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 21 2007, 03:20 PM~8607407
> *not done
> get my seats!
> *


puto


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:21 PM~8607414
> *thats nasty
> *


But funny azz hell.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 03:20 PM~8607391
> *yeah and ugly..  sis's all gorgeous..    i'm da fat ugly one.  so? hater
> *


awwwwwwwwww how nice.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2007, 03:24 PM~8607455
> *:angry: sorry.
> *



:roflmao: now punch yourself in the nutts and go sit in the corner.





> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 03:24 PM
> QUOTE(rivistyle @ Aug 21 2007, 03:20 PM)
> not done
> get my seats!
> ...



c'mon now foo!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2007, 03:25 PM~8607460
> *But funny azz hell.
> *


less man azz puto!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 01:22 PM~8607432
> *That your 3rd Bf looks like a straight killer... :0
> 
> or at least whatever guy I seen you hangin from at car shows.
> *



there has been 2
lol this guy or this guy?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 03:20 PM~8607403
> *damn... yeah u did call it months ago...u were the only one who stood by my side     lol
> *


Ole Kevin Costner in the bodyguard azz nikka LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 02:26 PM~8607475
> *less man azz puto!
> *


U know who dat is right?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 01:23 PM~8607436
> *uh oh.
> *


uh oh what


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2007, 03:27 PM~8607493
> *U know who dat is right?
> *


nope pm the info :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:28 PM~8607498
> *uh oh what
> *



u his girl now... devious is bf number 4... :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:27 PM~8607491
> *there has been 2
> lol this guy or this guy?
> 
> ...


did one of them have braids and gold teef? Maybe a case of mistooken identity


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 03:32 PM~8607543
> *did one of them have braids and gold teef?  Maybe a case of mistooken identity
> *


that wouldnt make them a killa, that would make him a rapper.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 01:32 PM~8607543
> *did one of them have braids and gold teef?  Maybe a case of mistooken identity
> *



the first one has braids..


the second one has a gold grill


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 01:32 PM~8607543
> *did one of them have braids and gold teef?  Maybe a case of mistooken identity
> *



i think ur talking about him


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

LIVE FOOTAGE FROM DANNY'S RENT BY THE MIN. MOTEL ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 03:22 PM~8607422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THICK CHICKS BUT NOTHIN OVERBOARD.....HAS TO BE WELL POPORTIONED


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:37 PM~8607592
> *i think ur talking about him
> *



maybe....but like i said hit me back when you got the black hair goin. Oh and for the ride out to Bryan. I was trying to round up some of the Riot Girls and do a Streetscene thing, but the head Riot Girl is in L.A. right now.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 02:39 PM~8607611
> *maybe....but like i said hit me back when you got the black hair goin.  Oh and for the ride out to Bryan.  I was trying to round up some of the Riot Girls and do a Streetscene thing, but the head Riot Girl is in L.A. right now.
> *


i need a ride too.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 01:39 PM~8607611
> *maybe....but like i said hit me back when you got the black hair goin.  Oh and for the ride out to Bryan.  I was trying to round up some of the Riot Girls and do a Streetscene thing, but the head Riot Girl is in L.A. right now.
> *



i dont wanna die my hair black im too white complected


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 03:03 PM~8607245
> *@ my job, they call that "sexual harrasment"
> *


AT MY JOB THE CALL THAT "GET IT WHILE THE GETTIN IS GOOD"


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2007, 01:40 PM~8607619
> *i need a ride too.
> *



juan we can go together, in my new ride


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 02:43 PM~8607658
> *juan we can go together, in my new ride
> *


cool. then we can take pics 4 layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 03:43 PM~8607658
> *juan we can go together, in my new ride
> *


BAAAAAAAAAALLIN


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 21 2007, 03:43 PM~8607654
> *AT MY JOB THE CALL THAT "GET IT WHILE THE GETTIN IS GOOD"
> *


hand over a application.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:43 PM~8607658
> *juan we can go together, in my new ride
> *



u know u liked it


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

gotta go 2 work fukkers. be back tonite.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 03:44 PM~8607670
> *hand over a application.
> *


NOT HIRING SLIMS TO GREEEEEEEDY WITH THA GETTIN


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 21 2007, 01:44 PM~8607669
> *BAAAAAAAAAALLIN
> *


i wish...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 21 2007, 03:48 PM~8607723
> *NOT HIRING SLIMS TO GREEEEEEEDY WITH THA GETTIN
> *


 :angry:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2007, 01:44 PM~8607666
> *cool. then we can take pics 4 layitlow.  :biggrin:
> *




oh how exciting


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 03:51 PM~8607729
> *:angry:
> *


you wouldnt like the car biz... Hot and sweaty!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:43 PM~8607658
> *juan we can go together, in my new ride
> *


i have room for one more person in my truck.....


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:52 PM~8607735
> *oh how exciting
> *


WE STILL GOT THIS OLDDDDD ASS PIC


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 03:52 PM~8607741
> *you wouldnt like the car biz... Hot and sweaty!
> *


SEX IN A BRANDNEW SIENNA THATS ABOUT THE RIGHT DISCRIPTION


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2007, 03:52 PM~8607741
> *you wouldnt like the car biz... Hot and sweaty!
> *


service advisors sit in the AC


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 21 2007, 03:54 PM~8607757
> *SEX IN A BRANDNEW SIENNA THATS ABOUT THE RIGHT DISCRIPTION
> *


damn you do it like that..... eeewwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 21 2007, 03:54 PM~8607757
> *SEX IN A BRANDNEW SIENNA THATS ABOUT THE RIGHT DISCRIPTION
> *


where you work, so that I can pass on buyin a car or truck there LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 03:55 PM~8607767
> *service advisors sit in the AC
> *


not always, remember i worked in the dealership service for 5 years


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

OH BY THE TIME THEY REACH THE DEALER THEY HAVE THAT NEW CAR SENT WICH IS ACTUALY FABRIC SEALANT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2007, 03:56 PM~8607779
> *where you work, so that I can pass on buyin a car or truck there LOL
> *


fuckin buying a car there "whats that smell"? "thats not new car smell"! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 21 2007, 03:59 PM~8607805
> *OH BY THE TIME THEY REACH THE DEALER THEY HAVE THAT NEW CAR SENT WICH IS ACTUALY FABRIC SEALANT
> *


spray some on the raggidy fire cheif, and pretend its new


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 01:53 PM~8607750
> *WE STILL GOT THIS OLDDDDD ASS PIC
> 
> 
> ...


black and red...........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 02:53 PM~8607748
> *i have room for one more person in my truck.....
> 
> 
> ...


that's why your shit is so bouncy..... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 21 2007, 02:12 PM~8607951
> *that's why your shit is so bouncy..... :biggrin:
> *


nah bouncy cause of this homie....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2007, 03:18 PM~8608009
> *nah bouncy cause of this homie....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ***** i know..... :biggrin: 
you need to get all that hatians out the trunk!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone got broke off on the dice game last nite, wont say no names.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2007, 02:21 PM~8608027
> *someone got broke off on the dice game last nite, wont say no names.
> *


im down to exchange some change...if ya ever invite ......  $$$


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just know that i have never took a loss in a dice game....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

even big bank ham left lone star house of sin broke!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2007, 04:25 PM~8608062
> *just know that i have never took a loss in a dice game....
> *


there was that 1 time. :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 02:27 PM~8608079
> *there was that 1 time.    :rofl:
> *


didnt lose, broke even. you on the other hand. i dont think you have ever walked a away a winner ,but thanks for participating :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2007, 04:30 PM~8608108
> *didnt lose, broke even. you on the other hand. i dont think you have ever walked a away a winner ,but thanks for participating  :biggrin:
> *


gets boring.. go all in, just so i can leave. aint worried about a lil $20 bill


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 02:31 PM~8608128
> *gets boring..  go all in, just so i can leave.  aint worried about a lil $20 bill
> *


even better, there wouldnt be winners without losers. 


loser :uh: 


wings and more tonite, 730. tell them u got a fam emergency


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2007, 04:33 PM~8608148
> *even better, there wouldnt be winners without losers.
> loser  :uh:
> wings and more tonite, 730. tell them u got a fam emergency
> *


tempting..but already ordered chinese.. westside best side for chinese grub


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

called shorty about some parts.. overheard someone in background getting price for aircraft setup.. response was "damn.. i dunno" :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2007, 02:27 PM~8608076
> *even big bank ham left lone star house of sin broke!!!!
> *


yea..he told me ... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2007, 02:33 PM~8608148
> *even better, there wouldnt be winners without losers.
> loser  :uh:
> wings and more tonite, 730. tell them u got a fam emergency
> *



can i come?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 05:59 PM~8608976
> *can i come?
> *


no


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 04:00 PM~8608996
> *no
> *


 :0 thats not nice... damn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 03:59 PM~8608976
> *can i come?
> *


NAW.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2007, 06:23 PM~8609178
> *
> *


YOU BEEN REPLACED.. SAD HUH?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 06:03 PM~8609026
> *:0 thats not nice... damn
> *


how many more times, are you going to chg your avatar today?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 05:24 PM~8609194
> *YOU BEEN REPLACED.. SAD HUH?
> *


Heart broken. :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 04:26 PM~8609204
> *how many more times, are you going to chg your avatar today?
> *


I DUNNO IVE BEEN OH SO BORED


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

HEY COCHINA ILL GIVE YOU 40 $ IF YOU SUCK MY SAUSAGE :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 21 2007, 06:26 PM~8609212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, u dont work? go to skoo? hobby?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 21 2007, 04:28 PM~8609225
> *HEY COCHINA ILL GIVE YOU 40 $ IF YOU SUCK MY SAUSAGE :wave:
> *



WHAT A NASTY ASS.. HELL NO.


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 21 2007, 04:28 PM~8609225
> *HEY COCHINA ILL GIVE YOU 40 $ IF YOU SUCK MY SAUSAGE :wave:
> *


ILL EVEN PUT SOME BUDWEISER BAR-B-Q SAUCE ON IT :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 05:31 PM~8609257
> *:uh:
> *


Exactly. :cheesy:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 04:31 PM~8609257
> *:uh:
> oh, u dont work?  go to skoo? hobby?
> *


YEA IM IN COLLEGE BUT I DONT GO BACK TIL THE 27TH  

THATS WHY IM BORED


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 04:33 PM~8609283
> *YEA IM IN COLLEGE BUT I DONT GO BACK TIL THE 27TH
> 
> THATS WHY IM BORED
> *


SUCK MY DAMN SAUSAGE IF YOU BORED :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 21 2007, 04:32 PM~8609271
> *ILL EVEN PUT SOME BUDWEISER BAR-B-Q SAUCE ON IT :0
> *


I DONT LIKE BAR-B-Q SAUCE..


----------



## texastre (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 04:34 PM~8609297
> *I DONT LIKE BAR-B-Q SAUCE..
> *


WELL IT HAS WARTS SO JUST PUT BUTTER AND PRETEND ITS CORN ON THA COBB :thumbsup:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 21 2007, 04:35 PM~8609308
> *WELL IT HAS WARTS SO JUST PUT BUTTER AND PRETEND ITS CORN ON THA COBB :thumbsup:
> *



YOUR SICK...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Aug 21 2007, 06:33 PM~8609283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 04:49 PM~8609490
> *oh
> more like sic
> *


whut?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 06:50 PM~8609494
> *whut?
> *


 :uh: see, texastrae gone, sic here.. coincidence? prolly not


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 04:51 PM~8609501
> *:uh:    see, texastrae gone, sic here.. coincidence?  prolly not
> *


naw, not me homie..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 07:03 PM~8609622
> *naw, not me homie..
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 05:04 PM~8609640
> *:scrutinize:
> *


lol...who was that wierdo


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 10:40 AM~8605217
> *Drama.
> Well it's confirmed the new baby due in Jan is a boy  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


congrats hometown


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 07:13 PM~8609723
> *lol...who was that wierdo
> *


sic..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texastre_@Aug 21 2007, 05:32 PM~8609271
> *ILL EVEN PUT SOME BUDWEISER BAR-B-Q SAUCE ON IT :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think this is J


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 21 2007, 07:44 PM~8609979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i think this is J
> *


word


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

At what point do "Minor" repairs become major repairs??
http://houston.craigslist.org/car/402808020.html

:0 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2007, 06:39 PM~8610538
> *was up sic
> *


whats the deal..
any new projects for me yet.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yea paint my dually 2 tone by the end of next month hopefully i had to get a new transmission on my f350 shit is expensiive i burn the other one friday nigth


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 08:41 PM~8610558
> *At what point do "Minor" repairs become major repairs??
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/402808020.html
> 
> ...


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats not minor


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2007, 06:44 PM~8610600
> *yea paint my dually 2 tone by the end of next month hopefully i had to get a new transmission on my f350 shit is expensiive i burn the other one friday nigth
> *


alright, we can start tommorow..

i bet that trans cost a grip


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 06:41 PM~8610558
> *At what point do "Minor" repairs become major repairs??
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/402808020.html
> 
> ...


that dudes a idiot


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hell yeah i also need to buy 2 new batterys for it too i spend close to 3000. and if that truck is not rollin is not makeing money


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2007, 07:03 PM~8610786
> *hell yeah i also need to buy 2 new batterys for it too i spend close to 3000. and if that truck is not rollin is not makeing money
> *


damn.. 
baller :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 08:41 PM~8610558
> *At what point do "Minor" repairs become major repairs??
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/402808020.html
> 
> ...


that'll buff out


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 06:41 PM~8610558
> *At what point do "Minor" repairs become major repairs??
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/402808020.html
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "MINOR"


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 06:41 PM~8610558
> *At what point do "Minor" repairs become major repairs??
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/402808020.html
> 
> ...



este pendejo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2007, 10:04 PM~8611406
> *that'll buff out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LastMinuteCustoms, sic713, *lone star*, latinkustoms4ever

heres mr. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u finished paintin my shit yet :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2007, 08:35 PM~8611804
> *u finished paintin my shit yet  :uh:
> *


here we go again.. are you going to do this with everything i paint for you..?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

son of a bitch!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

My condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 21 2007, 07:16 PM~8609740
> *congrats hometown
> *


Gracias Brim


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 21 2007, 08:41 PM~8610558
> *At what point do "Minor" repairs become major repairs??
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/402808020.html
> 
> ...


sansababeetchee!! lmfao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 06:34 AM~8614023
> *I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE  SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
> MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 07:40 AM~8614168
> *R.I.P.
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 05:34 AM~8614023
> *I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE  SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
> MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......
> *


that's sad...sending out our condolences....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 04:34 AM~8614023
> *I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE  SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
> MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......
> *



R.I.P. Jose Luis


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

NM


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

**SPAM****SPAM****SPAM****SPAM****SPAM****SPAM****SPAM**










*This will be one of the biggest events of the year! Join us at The House of Dereon for a night of Live Graffiti, Music, and break dancing! Plenty of old skool hip hop entertainment! Come and check us out! get your free tickets at www.scionevents.com 


when: Thursday August 23 at 8:00pm 
location: House of Dereon, 2204 Crawford, Houston, TX 77002

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 05:34 AM~8614023
> *I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE  SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
> MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......
> *


HEARD ABOUT THAT LAST NIGHT TOO. HE WAS COOL PEOPLE. R.I.P. HOMIE.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 04:34 AM~8614023
> *I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE  SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
> MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......
> *


R.I.P


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

My apologies, posted spam without reading of the homie passing. R.I.P.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont know him him, but r.i.p


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

R.I.P. BIG HOMIE :angel: SAVE US SOME SEATS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2007, 10:16 AM~8614853
> *i dont know him him, but r.i.p
> *


x2


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 05:34 AM~8614023
> *I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE  SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
> MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......
> *


r.i.p. from the entire Firme Family


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 22 2007, 08:21 AM~8614545
> ***SPAM****SPAM****SPAM****SPAM****SPAM****SPAM****SPAM**
> 
> 
> ...



on thursday . :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 05:34 AM~8614023
> *I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE  SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
> MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......
> *



My condolences as well....its sad whenever anyone is lost. Moreso when its family of a friend. 

Que dios lo tenga en el cielo.
:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 22 2007, 10:49 AM~8614997
> *on thursday .  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Saturdays 10a - 12p

The most request songs through out the week and voted by the listeners hosted by DJ Mystery*










*Saturdays 12p - 2p

Travel back in time with DJ Latin, giving you the best of freestyle & dance of the 80's & 90's, old school & more. 

You never know what he is going to mix! Don't forget to log on!*











*SPECIAL GUEST ON THE SHOW WILL BE "CHILL CITY"*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 08:17 AM~8614856
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 22 2007, 09:49 AM~8614997
> *on thursday .  :thumbsdown:
> *



Yeah partyin aint for every body

Last night I went to FIX LOUNGE and BOND in midtown...tonight I am either going to SHADOW BAR or doin some Karaoke at CHEERS2U. Thursday I might hit up a new club called SCENE....Friday it might be "goin down at the COPA" unless I end up at another new club called FAME. Saturday of course is my birthday and I wanted to go to museum during the day, have dinner and then the party is at MILAN. Then maybe, just maybe DUB SHOW on Sunday.

Birthdays should be called birthweek for me. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2007, 12:03 PM~8615471
> *Yeah partyin aint for every body
> 
> Last night I went to FIX LOUNGE and BOND in midtown...tonight I am either going to SHADOW BAR or doin some Karaoke at CHEERS2U. Thursday I might hit up a new club called SCENE....Friday it might be "goin down at the COPA" unless I end up at another new club called FAME.  Saturday of course is my birthday and I wanted to go to museum during the day, have dinner and then the party is at MILAN.  Then maybe, just maybe DUB SHOW on Sunday.
> ...


I used to go there about 2 years ago.....  was a classy joint. Is it still as good?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2007, 10:03 AM~8615471
> *Yeah partyin aint for every body
> 
> Last night I went to FIX LOUNGE and BOND in midtown...tonight I am either going to SHADOW BAR or doin some Karaoke at CHEERS2U. Thursday I might hit up a new club called SCENE....Friday it might be "goin down at the COPA" unless I end up at another new club called FAME.  Saturday of course is my birthday and I wanted to go to museum during the day, have dinner and then the party is at MILAN.  Then maybe, just maybe DUB SHOW on Sunday.
> ...


This short story was brought to you by the 
*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 12:08 PM~8615524
> *This short story was brought to you by the
> HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 11:06 AM~8615493
> *I used to go there about 2 years ago.....  was a classy joint. Is it still as good?
> *



yeah all the people that say downtown has turned "too ghetto" go to midtown...and thursdays it gets packed... lots of silicone barbie dolls and old suited tycoon guys mixed in with the urban hip hopper MTV generation-partylike a rockstar youth. Pretty pretentious crowd...with the lamborghinis (sp?) parked outside. rentals I'm sure. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 11:08 AM~8615524
> *This short story was brought to you by the
> HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL... :biggrin:
> *



actually spigga :angry: it was provided by NMEIMAGE.COM a proud sponsor of the WEGO tour and the Royal Touch Car Show. Made possible by generous sponsors like you...now pay up bish! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:31 PM~8606899
> * So True..i think it cause i put some clothes on
> *



X2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2007, 12:12 PM~8615546
> *yeah all the people that say downtown has turned "too ghetto" go to midtown...and thursdays it gets packed... lots of silicone barbie dolls and old suited tycoon guys mixed in with the urban hip hopper MTV generation-partylike a rockstar youth.  Pretty pretentious crowd...with the lamborghinis (sp?) parked outside. rentals I'm sure. :uh:
> *


I used to park the Droptop right in front in the 1st space (had a hook up) :biggrin: ppl would trip! I also did that at Joia but its no longer open as far as I know.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 11:15 AM~8615575
> *I used to park the Droptop right in front in the 1st space (had a hook up) :biggrin: ppl would trip! I also did that at Joia but its no longer open as far as I know.
> *


never heard of it...I am sure it is something else now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2007, 10:14 AM~8615563
> *actually spigga :angry:   it was provided by NMEIMAGE.COM a proud sponsor of the WEGO tour and the Royal Touch Car Show.  Made possible by generous sponsors like you...now pay up bish! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damnit leave it to fukkin darkness to post some sh!t and now I cant see the board. fukkit I am out.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2007, 10:17 AM~8615597
> *damnit leave it to fukkin darkness to post some sh!t and now I cant see the board.  fukkit I am out.
> *


what did i do.. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2007, 12:15 PM~8615582
> *never heard of it...I am sure it is something else now.
> *


Joia was on W.Alabama and Kirby........ Bad ass spot better than Bond IMO.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:45 PM~8607051
> *well that will never happen seeing how im only on my 3rd boyfriend lol
> *



this is hard to believe b/c you don't act or seem innocent


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2007, 10:15 AM~8615585
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
crazy ass............... :biggrin: by hex :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 21 2007, 12:44 PM~8607021
> *okay, i wonder if im going to have my daughter that weekend
> *



what you dont have custudy of your kid?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2007, 12:19 PM~8615617
> *what did i do.. :uh:
> *


hey I was having a conversation A$$HOLE :angry: 







lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 22 2007, 10:14 AM~8615563
> *actually spigga :angry:  it was provided by NMEIMAGE.COM a proud sponsor of the WEGO tour and the Royal Touch Car Show.  Made possible by generous sponsors like you...now pay up bish! :biggrin:
> *


  werd...i got the Blazer clean , my silk shirt pressed and the Leparchaun shoes shined up for sat...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2007, 12:50 PM~8607106
> *or get those eyebrows to match the blonde hair.
> *



do the curtains match the rug?


by the way congrats on the baby bot


when's the wedding? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 10:22 AM~8615639
> *hey I was having a conversation A$$HOLE :angry:
> lol :biggrin:
> *


i didnt say any curse words..
pm a nuggah


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 21 2007, 01:15 PM~8607354
> *same shit different dia.  i'm off and david is not  :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 22 2007, 12:24 PM~8615665
> *i didnt say any curse words..
> pm a nuggah
> *


lol, I saw it fkr!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 10:33 AM~8615719
> *lol, I saw it fkr!!!  :biggrin:
> *


naw, your eyes are deceiving you.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 22 2007, 12:23 PM~8615652
> *do the curtains match the rug?
> by the way congrats on the baby bot
> when's the wedding? :biggrin:
> *


just something simple around nov. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:55 PM~8615850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old school with new features........ :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 11:55 AM~8615850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 22 2007, 12:57 PM~8615862
> *old school with new features........ :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 22 2007, 12:57 PM~8615863
> *:thumbsup:
> *


We're going to set up Rob (ChillCity) with a mixshow once a month on Saturday afternoons and will be presented to the crowd on my mixshow. Good people


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 01:02 PM~8615908
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lunch time...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2007, 01:10 PM~8615984
> *Lunch time...
> *


you late


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 11:45 AM~8615780
> *just something simple around nov.  :biggrin:
> *


Bout time fool! Lol!:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2007, 01:13 PM~8616009
> *Bout time fool! Lol!:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 12:11 PM~8615988
> *you late
> *


I know and I'm starving!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2007, 11:16 AM~8616035
> *I know and I'm starving!
> *


i bet
:uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 22 2007, 10:20 AM~8615629
> *what you dont have custudy of your kid?
> *



hell yuh i have custody of my baby..but sometimes her dad picks her up for the weekend


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 22 2007, 10:19 AM~8615619
> *this is hard to believe b/c you don't act or seem innocent
> *



1st boyfriend-3 years
2nd boyfriend-5 years
3rd boyfriend- present.


it is what is is.. looks and the way i supposely "ACT" can fool u ..

dont judge me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

check engine light..and all fluids are fine, engire sounds fine.. anybody got a clue? boo boo sensor probably?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 22 2007, 01:33 PM~8616165
> *1st boyfriend-3 years
> 2nd boyfriend-5 years
> 3rd boyfriend- present.
> ...


look nice in new avatar pic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2007, 02:02 PM~8616397
> *check engine light..and all fluids are fine, engire sounds fine..  anybody got a clue?  boo boo sensor probably?
> *


o2 sensor


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 02:03 PM~8616408
> *o2 sensor
> *


oh. this one?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2007, 02:02 PM~8616397
> *check engine light..and all fluids are fine, engire sounds fine..  anybody got a clue?  boo boo sensor probably?
> *


on what car?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 02:03 PM~8616408
> *o2 sensor
> *


you just guessing, good guess tho. You need a scanner to diagnose the problem.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 02:22 PM~8616559
> *on what car?
> *


how many oxygen sensors came on a '68? :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

could be a numerous amount of sensors. Could be a misfire.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 02:25 PM~8616585
> *how many oxygen sensors came on a '68?  :twak:
> *


I dont know what cars he got! and it may not be an oxygen sensor.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 02:26 PM~8616591
> *could be a numerous amount of sensors. Could be a misfire.
> *


NOT A MISFIRE JUST GAS.......... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

you can do two things:

throw parts at it guessing

or diagnose the problem correctly, fix it with no worries.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 02:23 PM~8616573
> *you just guessing, good guess tho. You need a scanner to diagnose the problem.
> *


geek


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 02:29 PM~8616619
> *you can do two things:
> 
> throw parts at it guessing
> ...


or take it to a certified mechanic.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2007, 01:02 PM~8616397
> *check engine light..and all fluids are fine, engire sounds fine..  anybody got a clue?  boo boo sensor probably?
> *


yes, EGR valve, ox sens, if cat conver have sens also maybe... depending on year you can get codes checked..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 22 2007, 02:36 PM~8616689
> *yes, EGR valve, ox sens, if cat conver have sens also maybe... depending on year you can get codes checked..
> *


aight.. who got a a diagnosis chingrera?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 02:25 PM~8616585
> *how many oxygen sensors came on a '68?  :twak:
> *


since when did a 68 come with a check engine light? :uh: Go to the zone they'll hook up the scanner for free..... :uh: its a LT1 9 times outta 10 if its runnig fine its the damn o2 sensor......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2007, 01:38 PM~8616715
> *aight.. who got a a diagnosis chingrera?
> *


autozone for free too..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 02:41 PM~8616740
> *since when did a 68 come with a check engine light? :uh: Go to the zone they'll hook up the scanner for free.....  :uh:  its a LT1 9 times outta 10 if its runnig fine its the damn o2 sensor......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 02:41 PM~8616740
> *since when did a 68 come with a check engine light? :uh: Go to the zone they'll hook up the scanner for free.....  :uh:  its a LT1 9 times outta 10 if its runnig fine its the damn o2 sensor......
> *


my 68 has a check engine light, a generator light, brake light.. when i turn the redio on, even has light says "you've got mail".. wut u know about that??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2007, 02:43 PM~8616758
> *my 68 has a check engine light, a generator light, brake light..  when i turn the redio on, it even says "you've got mail"..  wut u know about that??
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 02:41 PM~8616740
> *since when did a 68 come with a check engine light? :uh: Go to the zone they'll hook up the scanner for free.....  :uh:  its a LT1 9 times outta 10 if its runnig fine its the damn o2 sensor......
> *


you're chino friend needs to stick to houston-imports. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=150457&st=3100

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thinkin o2 senor makes sense.. been scrappin alot in/out of driveway since i got the 14's. screw it, i'll just take to a shop on friday.. let them figure it out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 22 2007, 02:46 PM~8616781
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=150457&st=3100
> 
> :uh:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8616796


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 02:47 PM~8616803
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8616796
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2007, 12:03 PM~8616407
> *look nice in new avatar pic
> *



thanks its new :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2007, 02:45 PM~8616779
> *you're chino friend needs to stick to houston-imports.  LOL
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 03:01 PM~8616946
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 22 2007, 02:53 PM~8616861
> *thanks its new  :biggrin:
> *


hair looks nice, can't wait to mess it up!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I need a beer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2007, 03:45 PM~8617338
> *I need a beer
> *


ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2007, 03:45 PM~8617338
> *I need a beer
> *


my thoughts exacty


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 22 2007, 12:53 PM~8616861
> *thanks its new  :biggrin:
> *


  ..nice pic..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 02:52 PM~8617395
> *my thoughts exacty
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 22 2007, 02:45 PM~8616779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you all :cheesy: I have a scanner, but fuck you  

Your Capala is a 95 non obdII?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wat up peeps if anybody interested parting out a 94 big body,front end gone everythin else in good shape also if anybody wana get in some wrecks have a pair of old school5.20s for sale????????????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2007, 02:46 PM~8616787
> *thinkin o2 senor makes sense.. been scrappin alot in/out of driveway since i got the 14's.  screw it, i'll just take to a shop on friday.. let them figure it out.
> *


New O2 sensor gonna cost you 70-80 bucks for your car. It is simple to change out, you just gotta find a jack that will jack up that high.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2007, 02:02 PM~8617487
> *Wat up peeps if anybody interested parting out a 94 big body,front end gone everythin else in good shape also if anybody wana get in some wrecks have a pair of old school5.20s for sale????????????
> *


wut up noe..........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 04:02 PM~8617486
> *fuck you all  :cheesy:  I have a scanner, but fuck you
> 
> Your Capala is a 95 non obdII?
> *


your scanner is a POS..... you couldnt tell me sht on the ABS on the Tahoe, puto. fixed that sht myself :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 04:04 PM~8617506
> *your scanner is a POS..... you couldnt tell me sht on the ABS on the Tahoe, puto. fixed that sht myself :uh:
> *


betta than what you got ( and I dont think we tried it on your truck) fuck wad. :cheesy: and you prob need to get a Tech II for that one.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 04:05 PM~8617516
> *betta than what you got ( and I dont think we tried it on your truck) fuck wad. :cheesy:  and you prob need to get a Tech II for that one.
> *


exactly :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 04:06 PM~8617527
> *exactly :uh:
> *


the pathfinder is not near as technical as the tech II I admit, but it does the job for me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 04:07 PM~8617536
> *the pathfinder is not near as technical as the tech II I admit, but it does the job for me.
> *


 :uh: itsa turd!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 04:08 PM~8617543
> *:uh: itsa turd!
> *


MAC tools do not make turds, craftsman however..............If you feel that way, imma remember that the next time you need it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 04:09 PM~8617552
> *MAC tools do not make turds, craftsman however..............If you feel that way, imma remember that the next time you need it.
> *


must be nice to afford baller tools :uh: AutoZone is free I dont need your turd scanner and remember I worked for Cadillac, GMC and Lincolin  still have plenty of hookups


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 04:11 PM~8617563
> *must be nice to afford baller tools :uh:
> *


Dont start with that shit! LOL fuker :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 02:04 PM~8617505
> *wut up noe..........
> *


Not much tryin to part out this dam lac I just got ya dig wat up wit you big homie???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2007, 04:12 PM~8617586
> *Not much tryin to part out this dam lac I just got ya dig wat up wit you big homie???
> *


I wish you would have posted this up on monday :angry: I just bought a power steering gear box for my 95


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 04:11 PM~8617563
> *must be nice to afford baller tools :uh: AutoZone is free I dont need your turd scanner and remember I worked for Cadillac, GMC and Lincolin  still have plenty of hookups
> *


must be nice to have a Lecabriolet and a nice house.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Aug 22 2007, 04:12 PM~8617580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice puto........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2007, 04:12 PM~8617586
> *Not much tryin to part out this dam lac I just got ya dig wat up wit you big homie???
> *


check your pms


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 04:17 PM~8617635
> *must be nice puto........
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 04:16 PM~8617627
> *must be nice to have a Lecabriolet and a nice house.
> *


Ive worked 38 hours this week, the day isnt over yet and its only wed. I work my ass off bish!!! Thats how I get what I got! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 04:20 PM~8617646
> *Ive worked 38 hours this week, the day isnt over yet and its only wed. I work my ass off bish!!! Thats how I get what I got! :uh:
> *


calm down there killa...............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 04:22 PM~8617665
> *calm down there killa...............
> *


go play with you MAC tools :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 04:22 PM~8617677
> *go play with you MAC tools :uh:
> *


you play with your chinas. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 04:25 PM~8617698
> *you play with your chinas.  :uh:
> *


thats oscar. my craftsman is made in the usa!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

PUROPINCHESNAPON.COM!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2007, 04:31 PM~8617748
> *PUROPINCHESNAPON.COM!!!!!! :uh:
> *


IMABROKEGUERRO.ORG :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 22 2007, 04:02 PM~8617486
> *fuck you all  :cheesy:  I have a scanner, but fuck you
> 
> Your Capala is a 95 non obdII?
> *


96


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2007, 04:42 PM~8617812
> *96
> *


obd2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

www.myCheapHuskyToolzAreGoldplated.com/yWut.htm


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 22 2007, 02:35 PM~8617787
> *IMABROKEGUERRO.ORG :biggrin:
> *


IstoleallmyshitwhileIwasatUTI.NET!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2007, 04:55 PM~8617935
> *IstoleallmyshitwhileIwasatUTI.NET!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

www.allMystuffIsYourStuffIneverReturnNuffin.org/namean


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2007, 04:55 PM~8617935
> *IstoleallmyshitwhileIwasatUTI.NET!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

by way.. theres a 24 hr autozone by crib.. i'll just stop on way home, get em to scan it.. and move on from there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2007, 05:11 PM~8618080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one on longpoint too


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 04:34 AM~8614023
> *I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE  SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
> MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......
> *


it happened on my street. he was doing wheelies on his bike and was going fast. he slammed into a car that crossed the street


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 22 2007, 03:35 PM~8618267
> *it happened on my street. he was doing wheelies on his bike and was going fast. he slammed into a car that crossed the street
> *


 :0 

Didn't know him :angel: R.I.P


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 22 2007, 04:35 PM~8618267
> *it happened on my street. he was doing wheelies on his bike and was going fast. he slammed into a car that crossed the street
> *


:0. Dam that's tragic!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2007, 04:55 PM~8618401
> *:0. Dam that's tragic!
> *


x2


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

rip was he driving a motorcycle


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 22 2007, 05:28 PM~8619041
> *rip was he driving a motorcycle
> *


yeah a blue one


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thats homie with the blue vert 68 from shortys club right?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 22 2007, 05:51 PM~8619191
> *thats homie with the blue vert 68 from shortys club right?
> *


yeah its a baby blue 68. he was working at rent-a-tire


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn das fucked up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 22 2007, 05:51 PM~8619191
> *thats homie with the blue vert 68 from shortys club right?
> *



That was him? i do know him or at least know of him. We spoke a couple of times. was his last name Rocha, If so I got this bulletin on my space.


Hey Family and Friends,

Please come out to the Wescott Bar and Grill .Celebrate and remember the life of Jose Luis Rocha. PBD Truck and SUV Club will be having a Memorial collection for the family, After the Funeral on Saturday the 25th of August ,so please show your support. 

The Wake will be Friday August 24th from 12- to 8 p.m.
and on Saturday from 3 p.m. til Burial...at Brookside Funeral Home on 59N and Lauder Rd. 



When : August 25th, 2007
Time: 8:00p.m.- 1:30 a.m.
Address 6603 Wescott
I-10 and exit Washington/Wescott Exit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2007, 03:31 PM~8617748
> *PUROPINCHESNAPON.COM!!!!!! :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

4 Members: chevylo97, *Devious Sixty8*, duron, vandalized318


GET TO WORK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

to many of our fellow lowrider brothers passing...

never talked with ol boy, but i seen him around alot..


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

r.i.p homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

just left the service that was held tonight. shorty's boys got the 68 runnin.  just missing the driver.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 22 2007, 07:51 PM~8619191
> *thats homie with the blue vert 68 from shortys club right?
> *


R.I.P HOMIE!!MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO HIS FAMILY N FRIENDS...FROM LOCOS CREATIONS


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 22 2007, 09:04 PM~8620213
> *That was him?  i do know him or at least know of him.  We spoke a couple of times.  was his last name Rocha, If so I got this bulletin on my space.
> Hey Family and Friends,
> 
> ...


Damn sorry to hear about this I know a couple of cats from latin fantasy.Will drop by for a few...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 22 2007, 07:51 PM~8619191
> *thats homie with the blue vert 68 from shortys club right?
> *


The one that posted on here a few times?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

R.I.P. HOMEBOY.... :angel:
SORRY TO HEAR THAT..  
SHOWIN LOVE & RESPECT ON BEHALF OF BONAFIDE C.C.
LET US KNOW IF WE CAN HELP IN ANYWAY....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hellllooooooo...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone out theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 23 2007, 11:06 AM~8624018
> *hellllooooooo...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone out theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 23 2007, 12:06 PM~8624018
> *hellllooooooo...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! anyone out theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee???????
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



deeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuttttttttttzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 12:23 PM~8624201
> *deeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuttttttttttzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:
> *


yooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuu gooooooooooooottt himmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

One more day...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2007, 12:39 PM~8624372
> *One more day...
> *


not for me, today is my friday! suckaz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 11:50 AM~8624460
> *not for me, today is my friday!  suckaz
> *


And on Sunday when ur at the office ill be chillin at my house.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anything going on this Sunday?




MARY KONES PLEASE REPLY WITH "DEEEEEEZNUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2007, 12:53 PM~8624500
> *And on Sunday when ur at the office ill be chillin at my house.
> *


i rather be making money..
prolly put in 10 hrs ot this weekend.. dunno yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:00 PM~8624546
> *Anything going on this Sunday?
> *


deezzzz nuttzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 01:03 PM~8624563
> *deezzzz  nuttzzzz
> *


Funny how you were the first one to reply after i posted in white letters :MARY KONES :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:04 PM~8624572
> *Funny how you were the first one to reply after i posted in white letters :MARY KONES  :ugh:
> *


funny how nobody gives a fk , internet geek


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 01:07 PM~8624591
> *funny how nobody gives a fk
> *


It's ok vato, we know you are gay and ask guys if "they're hottt" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Latin ur avi is a cochino.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2007, 01:09 PM~8624601
> *Latin ur avi is a cochino.
> *


toma!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 12:10 PM~8624610
> *toma!
> *


:nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 12:08 PM~8624596
> *It's ok vato, we know you are gay and ask guys if "they're hottt"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OWNED


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:10 PM~8624610
> *toma!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats the best one yet homie.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:04 PM~8624572
> *Funny how you were the first one to reply after i posted in white letters :MARY KONES  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


now that was a good burn....... only Latin would think of typin in white..... You are a puter geek...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 23 2007, 01:33 PM~8624804
> *now that was a good burn....... only Latin would think of typin in white..... You are a puter geek...... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:37 PM~8624837
> *:cheesy:
> *


now you got me highlighting my screen! lol!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

stupid. 


anyway.. who knows a ***** that look like spm with "margarita" tatted on back of his neck? he work in mailroom here.. says he seen me at car shows chillin wif mosca.. . i was like "fk'n groupie" ..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey everyone...thought Id say hello before I cant see the page again....Havent been able to get in all morning. See you guys online this evening. :cheesy:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 01:02 PM~8625600
> *stupid.
> anyway..    who knows a ***** that look like spm with "margarita" tatted on back of his neck?    he work in mailroom here..  says he seen me at car shows chillin wif mosca..  . i was like "fk'n groupie" ..
> *


hey sexy ass :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 23 2007, 03:02 PM~8625605
> *Hey everyone...thought Id say hello before I cant see the page again....Havent been able to get in all morning.  See you guys online this evening. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 23 2007, 03:03 PM~8625610
> *hey sexy ass :biggrin:
> *


sup snowflake


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 01:03 PM~8625620
> *sup snowflake
> *



snowflake ?? :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 02:03 PM~8625611
> *:uh:
> *











:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 23 2007, 03:05 PM~8625644
> *snowflake ??  :uh:
> *


dont like it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

YOU CAN LOOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 01:08 PM~8625696
> *dont like it?
> *



Its AighT i Guess..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 01:04 PM~8624572
> *Funny how you were the first one to reply after i posted in white letters :MARY KONES  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2007, 01:09 PM~8624601
> *Latin ur avi is a cochino.
> *


did somebody say................co- CHINO? :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 23 2007, 02:10 PM~8625714
> *Its AighT i Guess..
> *


wut about snowbunny?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 23 2007, 02:15 PM~8625773
> *did somebody say................co- CHINO?  :cheesy:
> *


Lol! What's up crazy?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2007, 03:18 PM~8625800
> *Lol! What's up crazy?
> *










:loco: :around: nuthin, whats up with you?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 23 2007, 02:21 PM~8625822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jus ready for 5 to get here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2007, 03:32 PM~8625904
> *Jus ready for 5 to get here.
> *


slacker.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 01:17 PM~8625788
> *wut about snowbunny?
> *


juan did u get da day off afterall???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 02:36 PM~8625927
> *slacker.
> *


:uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 23 2007, 02:43 PM~8625974
> *juan did u get da day off afterall???
> *


not yet. might call in. i'm gonna be sick dat day.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

been off since about 2......damn i'm tired of these 11 hour days... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2007, 03:32 PM~8625904
> *Jus ready for 5 to get here.
> *


not me cause im goooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeee.............................................................................................................to the other job.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 01:46 PM~8625992
> *not yet. might call in. i'm gonna be sick dat day.
> *



awww u do luv meeeee good cause i miss chillin with u :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 12:08 PM~8624596
> *It's ok vato, we know you are gay and ask guys if "they're hottt"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=358424&st=20


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hijodelachingada! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Aug 23 2007, 04:48 PM~8626420
> *lets repost this shit again! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:tongue:


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 02:56 PM~8626476
> *:tongue:
> *


  NIIICCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 damn.....looked like they need a comealong..... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 23 2007, 05:10 PM~8626576
> * NIIICCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I meant to ask you, that guy that use to be in your club.... did he start a Houston chapter of Pharoahs from califas??


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 04:13 PM~8626598
> *I meant to ask you, that guy that use to be in your club.... did he start a chapter of Pharoahs from califas??
> *


my boy is in Pharoahs here in houston. his name is memo


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 05:16 PM~8626615
> *my boy is in Pharoahs here in houston. his name is memo
> *


So they started a chapter here?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 03:09 PM~8625706
> *YOU CAN LOOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.
> 
> *


"I don't chase'em i replace'em...........i dont save'em a slave 'em......... i dont cufff'em i cut'em then send then on they way" ((SLIM THUG))


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 04:19 PM~8626648
> *So they started a chapter here?
> *


datz wut he told me.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 04:56 PM~8626476
> *:tongue:
> *


PINCHE COCHINA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 05:25 PM~8626696
> *PINCHE COCHINA
> *


you don't like roast beef homie?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

THERE WILL B A CARAVAN ON SAT FOR SHORTYS NEPHEW EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO ATTEND...WILL BEGIN ON CALVACADE AND PROCEED TO THE CEMENTERY,,,, (U CAN GET MORE INFO ON HIS TOPIC "R.I.P. JOSE ROCHA")

R.I.P. HOMIE.... :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 23 2007, 04:13 PM~8626181
> *been off since about 2......damn i'm tired of these 11 hour days... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

word on the street is another impala rag bout to hit houston :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 02:56 PM~8626476
> *:tongue:
> *



who is that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 05:28 PM~8626739
> *you don't like roast beef homie?
> 
> 
> ...


OH THATS FUCKIN GROSS........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 05:36 PM~8626819
> *OH THATS FUCKIN GROSS........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 03:36 PM~8626819
> *OH THATS FUCKIN GROSS........
> *



i feel sick


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 23 2007, 05:36 PM~8626811
> *who is that
> *


a pic of someones lady that was posted in off topic.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 04:44 PM~8626873
> *a pic of someones lady that was posted in off topic.
> *


hook me up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 23 2007, 05:41 PM~8626856
> *i feel sick
> *


i feel hungry :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 23 2007, 04:53 PM~8626974
> *i feel hungry :cheesy:
> *


i feel horny too. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 05:51 PM~8626951
> *hook me up
> *


fkin Juan :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 05:54 PM~8626987
> *i feel horny too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 05:51 PM~8626951
> *hook me up
> *


of the picture? right click save :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 04:55 PM~8626999
> *of the picture? right click save  :uh:
> *



***** said hook me up.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2007, 05:57 PM~8627018
> ****** said hook me up.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'm going to print it out, rub some tuna from the next can i open and hand it to him :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 04:58 PM~8627036
> *i'm going to print it out, rub some tuna from the next can i open and hand it to him  :dunno:
> *


naw *****. hook me up with the chick. tell her i need someone to pose like dat next to my face.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 04:58 PM~8627036
> *i'm going to print it out, rub some tuna from the next can i open and hand it to him  :dunno:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 05:02 PM~8627074
> *naw *****. hook me up with the chick. tell her i need someone to pose like dat next to my face.
> *


don't shave so we know which is which........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




just fkn with you homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 06:02 PM~8627074
> *naw *****. hook me up with the chick. tell her i need someone to pose like dat next to my face.
> *


you'd have to find out who the gavacho is on layitlow. :dunno: 

i'm just the reporter on that one. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2007, 06:07 PM~8627118
> *don't shave so we know which is which........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> just fkn with you homie.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 22 2007, 06:34 AM~8614023
> *I REICEVED A CALL LAST NIGHT THAT SHORTY'S NEPHEW JOSE PAST AWAY LAST NIGHT.....EMPIRE  SENDS OUR PRAYERS TO JOSE'S FAMILY AND LATIN FANTASY ON THERE LOST...
> MAY JOSE REST IN PEACE.......
> *


Damn ... Rest in Peace Jose ... Our Condolences and Prayers ... from Rollerz Only Houston Chapter ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2007, 05:07 PM~8627118
> *don't shave so we know which is which........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> just fkn with you homie.... :biggrin:
> *


i'll be the one like this ----> :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 23 2007, 05:10 PM~8627143
> *i'll be the one like this ----> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche raza no vale verga in off topic. estan safados los cabrones!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8627043


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2007, 04:11 PM~8627150
> *pinche raza no vale verga in off topic.  estan safados los cabrones!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8627043
> *



yea its a lil annoying already


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2007, 10:53 AM~8624500
> *And on Sunday when ur at the office ill be chillin at my house.
> *


or mine


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

so today i went to meet my boys kindergarten teacher, and i started to talk to her about my son already knowing his letters, numbers, and could even write his name....well she decided to put me on the spot, and asked my son to write his name....well my boy went to work and showed her... had her looking like this :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2007, 05:42 PM~8627827
> *so today i went to meet my boys kindergarten teacher, and i started to talk to her about my son already knowing his letters, numbers, and could even write his name....well she decided to put me on the spot, and asked my son to write his name....well my boy went to work and showed her... had her looking like this :0  :cheesy:
> *


do you and jp send the mini-me's to the same school?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2007, 06:44 PM~8627840
> *do you and jp send the mini-me's to the same school?
> *


nah dont think so, mine over here by the beltway


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

1st day of 1st grade, i wanted to show those fk'rs i had the sharpest pencil.. so i stabbed my own hand with it and squirt blood all over heffa next to me.. tramatized her for while, so i hear.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2007, 04:46 PM~8626410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haters mayne


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 06:46 PM~8628268
> *haters mayne
> *


Yup


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 23 2007, 06:47 PM~8628274
> *Yup
> *


Its Okay Your Still SeXY TO me :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok talking to yourself.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2007, 07:58 PM~8628359
> *ok talking to yourself.
> *


should have seen all the females that be taking thier kids up to school.....tought i was at a club, from the way they dressed :biggrin:


one even looked like she just got off working the corner :nosad: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2007, 07:00 PM~8628374
> *should have seen all the females that be taking thier kids up to school.....tought i was at a club, from the way they dressed :biggrin:
> *


thanks for inviting :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THE FIRE CHIEF


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 08:02 PM~8628401
> *THE FIRE CHIEF
> 
> 
> ...



Dont drive that down MLK coming off of 6-10......Just ask Goofy. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u still aint got plates for that ragedy muffaka. i done told u, leave the paper plates for the bbq's namean


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

looks good slim i need to go take some better pix of it though 
cause those dont do it justice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2007, 09:06 PM~8628430
> *u still aint got plates for that  again*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 07:30 PM~8628598
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shut up ho i almost spit up my coke again
> *


 :biggrin: you can probably hear me saying it :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

here you go suckaaaaaa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 07:02 PM~8628401
> *THE FIRE CHIEF
> 
> 
> ...


its clean but i see a saggy hose, need to tuck that bitch up.....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2007, 07:00 PM~8628374
> *should have seen all the females that be taking thier kids up to school.....tought i was at a club, from the way they dressed :biggrin:
> one even looked like she just got off working the corner :nosad:  :yes:
> *



haha.. ***** u seen the hoes that pass by my school.. why u think i work at home foo..

new yr , new bitches..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 08:10 PM~8628919
> *here you go suckaaaaaa
> 
> 
> ...


i dont miss the car i just miss the paint. maybe i should get the 4 painted kandy red.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Aug 23 2007, 08:48 PM~8628278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd go check em out,but without a kid of my own with me.. hanging out at the skoo, prolly just attract police, thinking i'm a perv


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 09:39 PM~8629176
> *i'd go check em out,but without a kid of my  own with me..    hanging out at the skoo, prolly just attract police, thinking i'm a perv
> *


i saw a couple girls i went to high school with up there, but they didnt look as good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2007, 08:39 PM~8629176
> *:uh:
> i'd go check em out,but without a kid of my  own with me..    hanging out at the skoo, prolly just attract police, thinking i'm a perv
> *


what u mean thinking..

:ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2007, 10:20 PM~8628995
> *i dont miss the car i just miss the paint. maybe i should get the 4 painted kandy red.
> *


olsoufsideassnigga.biz/already


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2007, 10:49 PM~8629252
> *:ugh:
> *


had this bish one time i stod up in front of her and that was the face she made like whatchu want me to do with that :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2007, 09:13 PM~8629402
> *had this bish one time i stod up in front of her and that was the face she made like whatchu want me to do with that :ugh:
> *


chin nutts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Friday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hrny they need pics...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=358456&st=0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

quiet ehh!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2007, 08:49 PM~8629252
> *what u mean thinking..
> 
> :ugh:
> *


hi :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 24 2007, 08:25 AM~8631522
> *hi :biggrin:
> *


whats up foo


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 08:27 AM~8631534
> *whats up foo
> *



NUTHIN JUST CHILLIN U??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 24 2007, 08:30 AM~8631550
> *NUTHIN JUST CHILLIN U??
> *


just here.. bout to go pick up my motorcycle..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 08:32 AM~8631558
> *just here.. bout to go pick up my motorcycle..
> *




:0 cOME PICK ME UP..

JK IM SCARED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 24 2007, 08:33 AM~8631564
> *:0 cOME PICK ME UP..
> 
> JK IM SCARED
> *


pussy...

yea, ill come get ya, and ur b.f will pump lead in my ass.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 08:32 AM~8631558
> *just here.. bout to go pick up my motorcycle..
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 24 2007, 08:39 AM~8631606
> *:0
> *


chipperrrrrr!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

lol... u know thats houston stylez new name...whats up with u??


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 08:38 AM~8631595
> *pussy...
> 
> yea, ill come get ya, and ur b.f will pump lead in my ass.
> *



NO HE WONT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 24 2007, 08:43 AM~8631633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o rly??
well with that being said..


(i know it coming latin)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 08:38 AM~8631595
> *pussy...
> 
> yea, ill come get ya, and ur b.f will pump lead in my ass.
> *



scary ass ******


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 24 2007, 08:46 AM~8631656
> *scary ass ******
> *


all i got is a ***** beater stick!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> haha.. naw... at least we dont cheat... :0
> 
> its not cheating where im from.. :biggrin: im workin else on something for los magnificos show anyway :0
> NO LEAD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 08:47 AM~8631661
> *all i got is a ***** beater stick!
> *


 :uh: i got ya back if her bf starts to trip... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Check it out.

BLVD KINGS Issue Three


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > haha.. naw... at least we dont cheat... :0
> >
> > its not cheating where im from.. :biggrin: im workin else on something for los magnificos show anyway :0
> > NO LEAD!!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 08:52 AM~8631682
> *no lead huh.. thats the way to do it..
> thats some brotherly love...
> 
> ...



lol... shawn...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 08:51 AM~8631674
> *Check it out.
> 
> BLVD KINGS Issue Three
> *



ITS NICE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 10:46 AM~8631655
> *o rly??
> well with that being said..
> (i know it coming latin)
> *


not as long as you score one for the homies LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 10:51 AM~8631674
> *Check it out.
> 
> BLVD KINGS Issue Three
> *


how much for a subscription?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2007, 09:58 AM~8631716
> *how much for a subscription?
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 24 2007, 08:53 AM~8631686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha...
i had a feeling the orly pics where coming!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2007, 09:58 AM~8631716
> *how much for a subscription?
> *


you get da homie rate. dos tacos and a horchata


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2007, 09:58 AM~8631716
> *how much for a subscription?
> *


hey dont jinx it!! :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HHHHMMMMM......BIKINI CONTEST SPONSORED BY BLVD KINGS?? HHHHMMMMMM :biggrin: 









:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 24 2007, 11:06 AM~8631756
> *:uh:
> *


don't get jealous mr. it's dead already get over it!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 10:18 AM~8631836
> *HHHHMMMMM......BIKINI CONTEST SPONSORED BY BLVD KINGS?? HHHHMMMMMM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I aint changin the flyer no mo! :angry: hahaha :biggrin: JK

sounds interesting... so where do I pick up my backstage/onstage in-dat-a$$ presspass?! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2007, 10:20 AM~8631846
> *don't get jealous mr. it's dead already get over it!
> *



:uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 10:13 AM~8631804
> *hey dont jinx it!! :angry:
> *


wut up for your b-day? come to coaches tonight and i'll get the first 3 buckets of beer.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2007, 10:20 AM~8631846
> *don't get jealous mr. it's dead already get over it!
> *


What ever happened to <s>Richmond Ave.</s>SpokesnJuice... :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 10:22 AM~8631867
> *wut up for your b-day? come to coaches tonight and i'll get the first 3 buckets of beer.
> *


Sounds like a plan...I was wondering what to do....I was gonna go to so some promoters bday tonight at FAME and take that bish over at midnight when my bday begins....but COACHES sounds good. Thats off of 290 right?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 10:18 AM~8631836
> *HHHHMMMMM......BIKINI CONTEST SPONSORED BY BLVD KINGS?? HHHHMMMMMM :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


yea. all contestants get my corizo.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 10:20 AM~8631850
> *I aint changin the flyer no mo! :angry:  hahaha :biggrin: JK
> 
> sounds interesting... so where do I pick up my backstage/onstage in-dat-a$$ presspass?! :biggrin:
> *


you already know you VIP homie.....you can get up close and personal with the camel toe......haha..... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 10:25 AM~8631888
> *Sounds like a plan...I was wondering what to do....I was gonna go to so some promoters bday tonight at FAME and take that bish over at midnight when my bday begins....but COACHES sounds good.  Thats off of 290 right?
> *


290 and jones


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 10:25 AM~8631890
> *yea. all contestants get my corizo.
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 10:25 AM~8631893
> *you already know you VIP homie.....you can get up close and personal with the camel toe......haha..... :biggrin:
> *


imma need to get some of those lens cleaner wipes just in case I accidentaly dip my camera in something. if I use both cameras, at same time...I can get some red n cyan 3D camel toe pics :0 that sound worthwhile?? :biggrin: hahahha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 11:28 AM~8631914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that el caqui??


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

for those that missed the last one.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2007, 08:58 AM~8631716
> *how much for a subscription?
> *



You still owe for the Free subscription to this one... :angry:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 09:32 AM~8631947
> *for those that missed the last one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 09:32 AM~8631947
> *for those that missed the last one.
> 
> 
> ...


awww u a fkin clown..
post the pic of the tits..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 10:56 AM~8632071
> *awww u a fkin clown..
> post the pic of the tits..
> *


i got dat on video. nice :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 10:59 AM~8632084
> *i got dat on video. nice  :biggrin:
> *


[email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 24 2007, 11:46 AM~8632032
> *You still owe for the Free subscription to this one...  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 10:29 AM~8631928
> *imma need to get some of those lens cleaner wipes just in case I accidentaly dip my camera in something.  if I use both cameras, at same time...I can get some red n cyan 3D camel toe pics  :0  that sound worthwhile??  :biggrin:  hahahha
> *


disinfectant wipes more like it....hahaha.....

latin requested a webcam with live feed to his phone..... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Was up wit it peeps


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 12:29 PM~8632263
> *disinfectant wipes more like it....hahaha.....
> 
> latin requested a webcam with live feed to his phone..... :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:  que que??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 09:59 AM~8632084
> *i got dat on video. nice  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. i seen it with my own eyes.. but then theres others that get on here that has had a wayyyy better view..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 10:22 AM~8631867
> *wut up for your b-day? come to  coaches tonight and i'll get the first 3 buckets of beer.
> *


That's a cool chill spot. Ive been there a couple of times.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2007, 02:05 PM~8632835
> *That's a cool chill spot. Ive been there a couple of times.
> *


how was the concert? post pics.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2007, 01:05 PM~8632839
> *how was the concert?  post pics.
> *


:thumbsup: Sorry. No pics.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 12:24 PM~8632613
> *lol.. i seen it with my own eyes.. but then theres others that get on here that has had a wayyyy better view..
> *


 :biggrin: and more pics too lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 24 2007, 12:50 PM~8633161
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  and more pics too lol!
> *


u dont know whut im talkin about..
inside joke..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 02:03 PM~8633257
> *u dont know whut im talkin about..
> inside joke..
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 24 2007, 11:29 AM~8632263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh he will claim he does. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sh!t


fawk


bish


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2007, 02:14 PM~8632897
> *:thumbsup: Sorry. No pics.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Damn!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Aug 24 2007, 01:49 PM~8633648
> *Damn!
> 
> 
> ...


hey isnt that blocc's sometimes sister.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 24 2007, 02:54 PM~8633693
> *hey isnt that blocc's sometimes sister.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0

WHAT'S THE WORD ON THE TRAILER HOMIE.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 01:55 PM~8633700
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> WHAT'S THE WORD ON THE TRAILER HOMIE.....
> *


not ready...sorry no Phantom Menace for the show....

but ill be there..  my members are showin..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 24 2007, 02:58 PM~8633722
> *not ready...sorry no Phantom Menace for the show....
> 
> but ill be there..  my members are showin..
> *


 :angry: AND I HAD A PARKING SPOT FOR THE DEATHSTAR :angry: 

THAT'S COOL HOMIE....YOU STILL COMIN??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 03:01 PM~8633741
> *:angry:  AND I HAD A PARKING SPOT FOR THE DEATHSTAR  :angry:
> 
> THAT'S COOL HOMIE....YOU STILL COMIN??
> *


Thats ok...Ill take his spot...I just added 25HP to my Baby Eleanor by putting an HLC sticker on the back window. :biggrin: 

The Funny thing, my stock 4.0L V6 Mustang came with more HP (210HP) than my 5.2L V8 Dakota (205HP). Imma race them against each other :uh: ahahha :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2007, 02:01 PM~8633741
> *:angry:  AND I HAD A PARKING SPOT FOR THE DEATHSTAR  :angry:
> 
> THAT'S COOL HOMIE....YOU STILL COMIN??
> *


after this comment no....  














































:biggrin: ..i guess..ha..ill be there


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 02:20 PM~8633372
> *Well maybe we can do a live webcast through thebeat713.com and we can all embed the video player on our myspaces and do live event coverage.
> u denyin it? :0
> Would u be joining us then?
> ...


I would but I'm taggin along to a sorority party in midtown.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 24 2007, 10:26 AM~8631901
> *290 and jones
> *



Around what time you gonna be up there?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2007, 03:22 PM~8633898
> *I would but I'm taggin along to a sorority party in midtown.
> *


hmmmm a bunch of chicas being locas...hmmm...maybe we can START at Coaches and end up midtown! :biggrin: unless you goin to snooty Belvedere or something. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 03:25 PM~8633916
> *hmmmm a bunch of chicas being locas...hmmm...maybe we can START at Coaches and end up midtown!  :biggrin:  unless you goin to snooty Belvedere or something. :uh:
> *


Lol! There ya go! Sounds like you gotta plan! Never been to the club its being held at. Its called Heat? I'm sure you'd know more bout it than me since your always into the night scene.


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2007, 02:22 PM~8633898
> *I would but I'm taggin along to a sorority party in midtown.
> *


will u give dome? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtydumbmayate_@Aug 24 2007, 03:44 PM~8634015
> *will u give dome? :dunno:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2007, 02:48 PM~8634032
> *:ugh:
> *


ARE YOU LOOKING AROUND ? CAUSE YOU WANT TO GIVE SOME DOME??? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2007, 03:37 PM~8633979
> *Lol! There ya go! Sounds like you gotta plan! Never been to the club its being held at. Its called Heat? I'm sure you'd know more bout it than me since your always into the night scene.
> *


Heat actually is not in Midtown...its in downtown. Its right across from an Irish pub i go to, to get Snakebites (the drink). its an ok place...but my former crew USED to take pics there and I havent been there since they stopped. No one that promotes there wants to pay...so I say fukk it...I stay where the money is. Fridays is open for me as far as that goes...but between working for free or staying home...i stay home.


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 02:52 PM~8634055
> *Heat actually is not in Midtown...its in downtown.  Its right across from an Irish pub i go to, to get Snakebites (the drink). its an ok place...but my former crew USED to take pics there and I havent been there since they stopped.  No one that promotes there wants to pay...so I say fukk it...I stay where the money is.  Fridays is open for me as far as that goes...but between working for free or staying home...i stay home.
> *


W..THA FUK ARE YOU TALKIN TO YOURSELF?? :uh: LOSER :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtydumbmayate_@Aug 24 2007, 02:50 PM~8634048
> *ARE YOU LOOKING AROUND ? CAUSE I WANT TO GIVE SOME DOME??? :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


you wanna give some dome huh...

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtydumbmayate_@Aug 24 2007, 02:55 PM~8634081
> *W..THA FUK ARE YOU TALKIN TO YOURSELF?? :uh: LOSER :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..Hex you gonna let this clown talk to you like that...


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2007, 03:29 PM~8634325
> *MY WIFE SAW YOUR PIC AND SHE WANTS TO GIVE YOU SOME DOME
> :angry:
> :uh:
> *


 :0 WHAAA..? :nicoderm:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 24 2007, 04:34 PM~8634364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..Hex you gonna let this clown talk to you like that...
> *


acknowledging that comment would be like it meant I gave a shit about that noob. U know me....do i? Sh!t no. :biggrin: besides how can I take serious someone who calls themselves a dirtydumbmayate...its obviously a BS user ID so someone is bein a sh!ttalker hidin behind a screen name. :uh: 


So anyway...Coaches tonight for my BDay...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 03:39 PM~8634413
> *acknowledging that comment would be like it meant I gave a shit about that noob.  U know me....do i? Sh!t no. :biggrin:  besides how can I take serious someone who calls themselves a dirtydumbmayate...its obviously a BS user ID so someone is bein a sh!ttalker hidin behind a screen name. :uh:
> So anyway...Coaches tonight for my BDay...
> *


Have fun homie.......Ill be ready for tomorrow...


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 03:39 PM~8634413
> *acknowledging that comment would be like it meant I gave a shit about that noob.  U know me....do i? Sh!t no. :biggrin:  besides how can I take serious someone who calls themselves a dirtydumbmayate...its obviously a BS user ID so someone is bein a sh!ttalker hidin behind a screen name. :uh:
> So anyway...Coaches tonight for my BDay...
> *


 :uh: to much reading, tell your wife to call me later though


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtydumbmayate_@Aug 24 2007, 04:44 PM~8634451
> *:uh: to much reading, tell your wife to call me later though
> *


really? well when my exwife is done banging her new boyfriend she MIGHT give you the time of day...but you gonna have to give me your number so I can pass it along.

PS please excuse the extensive use of verbage...its the easiest way to filter out the illiterate and handicapped.


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 03:48 PM~8634487
> *really? well when my wife is done banging her new boyfriend she MIGHT give you the time of day...but you gonna have to give me your number so I can pass it along.
> 
> PS please excuse the extensive use of verbage...its the easiest way to filter out the illiterate and handicapped.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

editing a referenced quote is the GAYEST thing next to being a dirtydumbmayate.
El mayate o escarabajo verde de junio, es un escarabajo estercolero de la familia de los escarabeidos. Para desagrado de sus madres, algunos niños atrapan mayates adultos, y les atan un hilo entre los élitros sujetando el otro extremo para que vuelen alrededor del niño como si fuera un avión de juguete


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Yall should read what dumb mayate wrote in our exclusive topic, watch out cause he is a ***


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 24 2007, 04:02 PM~8634567
> *Yall should read what dumb mayate wrote in our exclusive topic, watch out cause he is a *** he made fun of my bratz lowrider bicycle
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Why you didnt reply to the other topic cause you do wish you had a big dick like me


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 24 2007, 04:11 PM~8634635
> *Why you didnt reply to the other topic cause you do wish you had a big dick like me
> *


 :ugh: ugh..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

guess i aint miss much


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 24 2007, 03:52 PM~8634055
> *Heat actually is not in Midtown...its in downtown.  Its right across from an Irish pub i go to, to get Snakebites (the drink). its an ok place...but my former crew USED to take pics there and I havent been there since they stopped.  No one that promotes there wants to pay...so I say fukk it...I stay where the money is.  Fridays is open for me as far as that goes...but between working for free or staying home...i stay home.
> *


Again you would know better than me! Lol! Yea I have no idea where that place is. I'm just following my girl! Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 24 2007, 08:39 PM~8635622
> *ok
> *


 :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 24 2007, 08:42 PM~8635648
> *:no:
> *


hey mr.roboto, why dont u do like dorothy and click ur heels together..and wish to go back home to korea, or whevever da fk u from


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2007, 12:05 PM~8632835
> *That's a cool chill spot. Ive been there a couple of times.
> *



it's good but JV police dont take no shit


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Update:
For the Houston Bike Build-Off we have already been pledged over $1,000 total (including our $250 from "the Los"). That means there is already an extra $500 after the 1st place prize to donate to the organizations involved. Plus, we have a trophy shop donating the trophy! The support has been great so far...

If anyone is donating bike parts, we really need them this weekend, so we can get them to the programs by the beginning of the build. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 24 2007, 08:21 PM~8635874
> *it's good but JV police dont take no shit
> *


Lol! True that! They just as bad as belaire police.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2007, 09:47 PM~8635977
> *Lol! True that! They just as bad as belaire police.
> *


and HPD on i-10 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2007, 09:50 PM~8635993
> *
> *


GO TO SLEEP


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 24 2007, 08:47 PM~8635977
> *Lol! True that! They just as bad as belaire police.
> *



well I made it out of JV and into Bellaire wheer I live and thanks to my boys Provok and George aka Ocean Calogero Investments, I am waaaaaasted. :biggrin: 

thanks my *******.


party continues on tonight at MILAN downton on Congress between Travis and Milan .....rihjt around the corner from Shadow Bar.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY HEX!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2007, 09:01 AM~8637979
> *HAPPY B-DAY HEX!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks :biggrin: its good to finally turn 21 for the 10th year in a row


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chipper cheater!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2007, 06:11 PM~8640682
> *chipper cheater!!
> *


houston stylez= chippers im surprised krazy toyz didnt slap yall for bringin that shit to his show :biggrin: 

whats up did u holla at ya boy??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 25 2007, 08:38 PM~8640779
> *houston stylez= chippers  im surprised krazy toyz didnt slap yall for bringin that shit to his show :biggrin:
> 
> whats up did u holla at ya boy??
> *


 :0


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

i have an oasis compressor for sale runs good, no problems, just dont have the suffencient power in the burban for it askin 500.00


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2007, 06:53 PM~8640872
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: they did a whole 20 inches...lol....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

que paso chong???????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2007, 09:16 PM~8635839
> *hey mr.roboto, why dont u do like dorothy and click ur heels together..and wish to go back home to korea, or whevever da fk u from
> *


why dont you go to the hospital after I locate and punch you in tha throat "Mr. Headandshoulders"  oh, and I was born here, like you. fuker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 25 2007, 10:23 PM~8641291
> *why dont you go to the hospital after I locate and punch you in tha throat "Mr. Headandshoulders"
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 25 2007, 08:23 PM~8641291
> *why dont you go to the hospital after I locate and punch you in tha throat "Mr. Headandshoulders"   oh, and I was born here, like you. fuker
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2007, 10:34 PM~8641366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol wat up homie.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 25 2007, 12:45 AM~8637315
> *well I made it out of JV and into Bellaire wheer I live and thanks to my boys Provok and George aka Ocean Calogero Investments, I am waaaaaasted.  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks my *******.
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 25 2007, 06:38 PM~8640779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was the hose dammit


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 25 2007, 08:34 PM~8641366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


charlie murphy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2007, 10:42 PM~8642107
> *i talked to him, but i didnt go to the meeting.. i dont think he will sell it..
> just gettin to see what it does..
> 
> ...



its probably the whole setup :biggrin: lol.. anyway ill let homeboy know...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp man u missed out last nite i lost my voice again i was laughing so much.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2007, 10:43 AM~8643260
> *big pimp man u missed out last nite i lost my voice again i was laughing so much.
> *


word


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 09:28 AM~8643362
> *word
> *


yea u sellout ass ***** i told u i buy drink all nite and pussy ass didnt show up. baby mama got you on lock :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Aug 25 2007, 10:45 PM~8642130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he just ordered new fittings.. should be here at my house monday!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 09:59 AM~8643474
> *ha ha haaaaaaa
> 
> he just ordered new fittings.. should be here at my house monday!
> *


what abotu (solenoids) did he order new ones :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 09:59 AM~8643474
> *ha ha haaaaaaa
> 
> he just ordered new fittings.. should be here at my house monday!
> *



let me know when they get there so i can teach yall some thangs :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 26 2007, 10:02 AM~8643486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 12:49 PM~8643672
> *yea, he got sum new custom paint blue accumax
> alright!
> *


so, i ordered some etched/diamond encrusted prestolites.. and wut!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 11:13 AM~8643751
> *so, i ordered some etched/diamond encrusted prestolites.. and wut!!
> *


no one ask u boy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 03:00 PM~8644151
> *no one ask u boy
> *


boy? slow down there denzel.. imma grown azz man. don't get yo azz beat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 01:35 PM~8644265
> *boy? slow down there denzel.. imma grown azz man.  don't get yo azz beat
> *


i got my money on darkness


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2007, 05:41 PM~8644655
> *i got my money on darkness
> *


mistake.. i use to have mad sqwobbles back in my younger days.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 03:47 PM~8644685
> *mistake..    i use to have mad sqwobbles back in my younger days.
> *


mayne


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUKAAAAAAAAAS GOING TO THE PARK?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2007, 05:52 PM~8644699
> *SUKAAAAAAAAAS GOING TO THE PARK?????
> *


deeeezzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2007, 03:52 PM~8644699
> *SUKAAAAAAAAAS GOING TO THE PARK?????
> *


yea im down, come scoop.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 05:53 PM~8644705
> *deeeezzzzz    nuttttzzzzzzzzzz
> *


BET YOU AINT SEEN DEM NUTS SINCE U WAS TEN........YOU GOT A MIRROR IN THE TOILET SO U DONT WET GRANMAS SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan hold up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 26 2007, 01:35 PM~8644265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u always do..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haters mayne


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:0 











:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 26 2007, 09:54 PM~8645993
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 26 2007, 07:54 PM~8645993
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



got it working huh... thats inches... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is it stuck on the tailgate..

bet ya neighbors love that...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 07:58 PM~8646025
> *is it stuck on the tailgate..
> 
> bet ya neighbors love that...
> *



looks stuck but who cares its inches...lol


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 07:58 PM~8646025
> *is it stuck on the tailgate..
> 
> bet ya neighbors love that...
> *



Neighbor across the street is selling his house now ,just moved in a year ago. I bought my house almost 6 years ago.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 26 2007, 08:00 PM~8646048
> *Neighbor across the street is selling his house now ,just moved in a year ago. I bought my house almost 6 years ago.
> *


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 26 2007, 07:59 PM~8646039
> *looks stuck but who cares its inches...lol
> *



Stuck ,is at 95 inches . 


Not stuck is at 90 inches. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 26 2007, 08:01 PM~8646062
> *Stuck ,is at 95 inches .
> Not stuck is at 90 inches. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 26 2007, 09:54 PM~8645993
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LETS BUILD A ROLL CAGE FOR IT SO WE CAN MAKE THAT BITCH FALL BACK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2007, 08:04 PM~8646093
> *LETS BUILD A ROLL CAGE FOR IT SO WE CAN MAKE THAT BITCH FALL BACK
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2007, 08:04 PM~8646093
> *LETS BUILD A ROLL CAGE FOR IT SO WE CAN MAKE THAT BITCH FALL BACK
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 26 2007, 07:59 PM~8646039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess u ranned him off..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 03:53 PM~8644705
> *deeeezzzzz    nuttttzzzzzzzzzz
> *


I went to Mexico for a week and I didn't realize how much I was gonna miiss you guys. Especially you because I didn't have anyone to keep me in line. I must of gained at least 10 lbs. All you can eat cruise. You would have loved it! Oh but yeah no desserts for you. Glad to be home with my layitlow friends.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 26 2007, 08:07 PM~8646115
> *:no:  :no:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 26 2007, 09:54 PM~8645993
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


neighbors prolly thinkin "look at this stupid mexican" 



> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Aug 26 2007, 10:00 PM~8646048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm.. no wonder u aint called. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol @ all you can eat, you would have loved it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2007, 10:23 PM~8646282
> *lol @ all you can eat, you would have loved it.
> *


only if they had open bar too


oh, and fk u


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 08:25 PM~8646303
> *only if they had open bar too
> oh, and fk u
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man.. open bar.. aint been to one of those in awhile.. usually see me coming and start charging


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

krazy toyz u ever gas hop the truck???


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 26 2007, 08:35 PM~8646412
> *krazy toyz u ever gas hop the truck???
> *



One time ,but I couldnt see where I was going.I didnt want to flip it back ,with me in it. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 26 2007, 08:37 PM~8646427
> *One time ,but I couldnt see where I was going.I didnt want to flip it back ,with me in it. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

We are working on a single pump street car ,should be done by Los Magnificos.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 26 2007, 08:38 PM~8646438
> *We are working on a single pump street car ,should be done by Los Magnificos.
> *



me too... :0 if all goes well i will see u in the pit... :biggrin: all street driven to and from the show...music, registration and insurance... now thats a street car... :0


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 26 2007, 09:41 PM~8646470
> *me too... :0 if all goes well i will see u in the pit... :biggrin: all street driven to and from the show...music, registration and insurance... now thats a street car... :0
> *


where is it right now?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 26 2007, 08:26 PM~8646316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dats how we do..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 26 2007, 08:48 PM~8646554
> *where is it right now?
> *


la... finished my other hopper then sold it to some guy from lay it low.. for more than i paid for it... got another project in the works.. still got my lead sled tho.. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 08:51 PM~8646589
> *noids will be done tuesday.. cum pick em up, before i donate them to the elco
> dats how we do..
> *



:uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 26 2007, 09:52 PM~8646597
> *la... finished my other hopper then sold it to some guy from lay it low.. for more than i paid for it... got another project in the works.. still got my lead sled tho.. :0
> *


I feel yah.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 26 2007, 08:55 PM~8646635
> *I feel yah.
> *


hows the linc???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 26 2007, 08:41 PM~8646470
> *me too... :0 if all goes well i will see u in the pit... :biggrin: all street driven to and from the show...music, registration and insurance... now thats a street car... :0
> *


and weight.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2007, 09:00 PM~8646694
> *and weight.....
> *



no weight in this one... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 08:51 PM~8646589
> *noids will be done tuesday.. cum pick em up, before i donate them to the elco
> dats how we do..
> *


good. maybe next weekend ill have more stuff to paint...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 26 2007, 08:53 PM~8646605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clownin"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2007, 09:02 PM~8646713
> *good. maybe next weekend ill have more stuff to paint...
> *


like?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8646719
> *:twak:
> 
> clownin"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8646727
> *like?
> *


cant say. them haters might wanna copy.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 09:03 PM~8646727
> *like?
> *



deeeeeeeeeez nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutzzzzzzz :roflmao: gotcha bitch...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 26 2007, 09:05 PM~8646748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in yo mouuuutttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 09:16 PM~8646843
> *big danny?
> 
> in yo mouuuutttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *DISTURBED*

go to sleep hoe!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Aug 26 2007, 10:37 PM~8646427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, he last person i'd steal idea's from.. come on now, he put gold d's on a civic before, whats that tell u about his taste?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 09:47 PM~8647156
> *pussy..  and wassup wif that house for sale? zip code?  skurred to have me as ur neighbor?  fkr
> nope, he last person i'd steal idea's from..  come on now, he put gold d's on a civic before, thats that tell u about his taste?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 09:47 PM~8647156
> *pussy..  and wassup wif that house for sale? zip code?  skurred to have me as ur neighbor?  fkr
> nope, he last person i'd steal idea's from..  come on now, he put gold d's on a civic before, whats that tell u about his taste?
> *


House is SOLD :biggrin: J/K , area code is 77073 .


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

OK this coming Sunday is the Royal Touch Labor Day Car Show in Bryan TX. We will be meeting up in Houston at the Whataburger parking lot off of 290 @ Jones Rd at 8AM that Sunday morning. We will roll out once all confirmed participants have shown up so please call either Chris, Juan or Alberto so we can know who to expect.
Chris
832-876-1373
Juan
713-294-1163
Alberto
281-217-6336

The car show will run until approximately 6pm and due to the high level of responses and support of performers the concert may run past that.

Please remember this is an indoor/outdoor event, so bring canopies if you have them, dress cool, and anything else you may need to stay cool in the heat. Please repost for any car clubs you know wanting to attend the show and participate in driving out there together, or for any spectators who may like to go and wouldn't go out there otherwise.

Thank you and lets help Royal Touch make this car show even better than last years!!
www.houstonlowridercouncil.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 27 2007, 07:55 AM~8648916
> *House is SOLD  :biggrin:  J/K , area code is 77073 .
> *


nice neighborhood and secluded. why did they leave after a year?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 06:03 AM~8648943
> *nice neighborhood and secluded.  why did they leave after a year?
> *


The house was too much maintenance for them ,they were retired.I think they got a condo in a high rise now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 27 2007, 08:06 AM~8648948
> *The house was too much maintenance for them ,they were retired.I think they got a condo in a high rise now.
> *


i would have bought a home in there. we took a ride around the neighborhood after we left that night we were at your wife's b'day party.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 06:01 AM~8648934
> *OK this coming Sunday is the Royal Touch Labor Day Car Show in Bryan TX.  We will be meeting up in Houston at the Whataburger parking lot off of 290 @ Jones Rd at 8AM that Sunday morning.  We will roll out once all confirmed participants have shown up so please call either Chris, Juan or Alberto so we can know who to expect.
> Chris
> 832-876-1373
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 27 2007, 07:55 AM~8648916
> *House is SOLD  :biggrin:  J/K , area code is 77073 .
> *


didnt see it listed on HAR.com think u lying :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 08:24 AM~8649447
> *didnt see it listed on HAR.com    think u lying  :uh:
> *


what u doin lookin on har.com. u gettin ready to make power move?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 10:35 AM~8649492
> *what u doin lookin on har.com. u gettin ready to make power move?
> *


maybe


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a couple good realtors let me know, of course i get my 2% referral tax.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 07:32 AM~8648883
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Next time young. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 10:59 AM~8649645
> *Next time young. Lol!
> *


 :dunno: 

you had an old one this weekend?


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 10:07 AM~8649719
> *:dunno:
> 
> you had an old one this weekend?
> *


:roflmao:

No sonso! Young...that's the chinos name! Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 11:54 AM~8650142
> *:roflmao:
> 
> No sonso! Young...that's the chinos name! Lol!
> *


never knew that. figured it was something like Cho Mah Mai


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 10:58 AM~8650187
> *never knew that.  figured it was something like Cho Mah Mai
> *


Me too. I think its his English name. Lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 12:14 PM~8650321
> *Me too. I think its his English name. Lol!
> *


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

clownin"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 10:59 AM~8649645
> *Next time young. Lol!
> *


 :angry: oh, there wont be a next time!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 11:58 AM~8650187
> *never knew that.  figured it was something like Cho Mah Mai
> *


shut yo "miguel de la sanchez mamon santa ana" azz up.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 27 2007, 12:14 PM~8650321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 11:36 AM~8650518
> *:angry:  oh, there wont be a next time!
> *


That's too bad....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 11:39 AM~8650550
> *:uh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 12:43 PM~8650598
> *That's too bad....
> *


4 U !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 12:43 PM~8650598
> *That's too bad....
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 12:47 PM~8650654
> *4 U !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


we all know she aint missing a thing :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 27 2007, 12:50 PM~8650675
> *we all know she aint missing a thing :uh:
> *


stay outta this ya fukin mook! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 11:47 AM~8650654
> *4 U !!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


Lol! Yea right!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 27 2007, 11:50 AM~8650675
> *we all know she aint missing a thing :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 12:52 PM~8650697
> *stay outta this ya fukin ****!  :angry:
> *


Im not a ****..... thats all you buddy! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 12:55 PM~8650762
> *Lol! Yea right!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 12:56 PM~8650772
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 27 2007, 12:57 PM~8650784
> *Im not a ****..... thats all you buddy! :uh:
> *


:buttkick: ya racist "grand wizard of the KKK cracker"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 12:59 PM~8650805
> *:angry:
> *


Dont get mad its only the internets homie :cheesy: 



































:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 27 2007, 01:00 PM~8650820
> *Dont get mad its only the internets homie :cheesy:
> :uh:
> *


uh, I aint mad there buddy, u that LAST person to tell me that, so go fuck yourself :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 01:01 PM~8650836
> *uh, I aint mad there buddy, so go fuck yourself  :cheesy:
> *


no need to I have a loving girlfriend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 12:38 PM~8650533
> *shut yo "miguel de la sanchez mamon santa ana" azz up.
> *


you o' Ho Chi Mein trail looking azz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 27 2007, 01:05 PM~8650877
> *no need to I have a loving girlfriend
> *


yeah.she nice..  


least from what i hear :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 11:58 AM~8650792
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 27 2007, 11:59 AM~8650805
> *:angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still [email protected] avenge's toddler pic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 01:08 PM~8650920
> *yeah.she nice..
> least from what i hear  :ugh:
> *


good I hope, too many shyt talkers :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 27 2007, 12:05 PM~8650877
> *no need to I have a loving girlfriend
> *


Mest up!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 12:11 PM~8650943
> *still [email protected] avenge's toddler pic
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2007, 08:28 PM~8646342
> *man.. open bar.. aint been to one of those in awhile..    usually see me coming and start charging
> *


I went cheap, but got drunk every night. They had all the punch you could drink and cranberry juice and I bought my own vodka and rum. :biggrin: So it was open bar to me....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good morning hny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 12:41 PM~8651193
> *good morning hny
> *


Good afternoon Ken. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Aug 27 2007, 01:34 PM~8651142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why dont ya'll get a room :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 12:13 PM~8651448
> *
> why dont ya'll get a room  :uh:
> *


for what i got my own house. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 02:39 PM~8651657
> *for what i got my own house.  :uh:
> *


surrounded by katrina evacs :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wth double post-stupid server


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 01:39 PM~8651657
> *for what i got my own house.  :uh:
> *


you never bring 'em back to tha crib...cause then they remember....they remember where you live and show up drunk and makin a scene at 3am. Then you gotta park your car down the street so it looks like you aint home. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks for tellin us twice.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2007, 02:20 PM~8651966
> *thanks for tellin us twice.
> *


double post ol sarcastic a$$...I tried to edit and stupid server double posted instead of editing.....good jumpin in with a quickness darkness aka captain obvious :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 02:19 PM~8651960
> *you never bring 'em back to tha crib...cause then they remember....they remember where you live and show up drunk and makin a scene at 3am.  Then you gotta park your car down the street so it looks like you aint home.    :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol! i wonder who that was lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 01:07 PM~8650910
> *you o' Ho Chi Mein trail looking azz
> *


not bad you "gordo mexican chango lookin azz"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 03:00 PM~8651840
> *surrounded by katrina evacs  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 01:19 PM~8651960
> *you never bring 'em back to tha crib...cause then they remember....they remember where you live and show up drunk and makin a scene at 3am.  Then you gotta park your car down the street so it looks like you aint home.    :0  :biggrin:
> *


i like my women broke, they dont have cars.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 27 2007, 02:25 PM~8651996
> *lol! i wonder who that was lol!
> *


i dunno but you almost had her :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 01:00 PM~8651840
> *surrounded by katrina evacs  :uh:
> *


they bother u more than me. scarey ass scared to drive down the street in that ragedy ass caprice. no body wants that ragedy muffagga


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 02:37 PM~8652081
> *i like my women broke, they dont have cars.
> *


Ahhh tha secret to success!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Mapquest Directions To


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

You're all a bunch of crack heads. Women haters. :angry:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 12:13 PM~8651448
> *no invite? mest up, but maybe this weekend i'll let u take me out.
> why dont ya'll get a room  :uh:
> *


Got lots of Vodka left over. They ran out of Cranberry juice and Orange and Grapefruit juice give me heart burn. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 03:38 PM~8652087
> *they bother u more than me. scarey ass scared to drive down the street in that ragedy ass caprice. no body wants that ragedy muffagga
> *


ain't skurred of nothing.. you one poo'd your pants when i was doing burn out in ur hood. "slow down..slow down.. you trippin hno: "



> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 27 2007, 03:45 PM~8652140
> *You're all a bunch of crack heads.  Women haters. :angry:
> *


not me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 27 2007, 03:48 PM~8652164
> *Got lots of Vodka left over.  They ran out of Cranberry juice and Orange and Grapefruit juice give me heart burn. :uh:
> *


aight..u make hot wings.. and i'll bring juice


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 27 2007, 02:45 PM~8652140
> *You're all a bunch of crack heads.  Women haters. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 03:53 PM~8652203
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bet it go good with vodka


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 02:38 PM~8652084
> *i dunno but you almost had her  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ahhhh lol! glad i didn't........


Thank God for Wal-Marts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 01:21 PM~8651975
> *double post ol sarcastic a$$...I tried to edit and stupid server double posted instead of editing.....good jumpin in with a quickness darkness aka captain obvious :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


u welcome asshole..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 27 2007, 03:59 PM~8652244
> *ahhhh lol! glad i didn't........
> Thank God for Wal-Marts
> *


i wonder how this girl looked for big john to pass on :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 01:11 PM~8650943
> *still [email protected] avenge's toddler penis
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 02:19 PM~8651960
> *you never bring 'em back to tha crib...cause then they remember....they remember where you live and show up drunk and makin a scene at 3am.  Then you gotta park your car down the street so it looks like you aint home.    :0  :biggrin:
> *


Aye chisme! That's some drama for your ass!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 03:42 PM~8652604
> *i wonder how this girl looked for big john to pass on  :dunno:
> *


John was busy driving....

oh and its the one all the way on the right wearing the brown shirt.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 04:52 PM~8652686
> *Aye chisme! That's some drama for your ass!
> *


now i see why you got your guard up with Cho Mah Mai


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 04:55 PM~8652708
> *John was busy driving....
> 
> oh and its the one all the way on the right wearing the brown shirt.
> ...


john passed on that? ****** must date supermodels


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 03:55 PM~8652708
> *John was busy driving....
> 
> oh and its the one all the way on the right wearing the brown shirt.
> ...


lol Zar was driving


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 02:37 PM~8652081
> *i like my women broke, they dont have cars.
> *


Ha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 03:55 PM~8652711
> *now i see why you got your guard up with Cho Mah Mai
> *


Hahaha!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 03:56 PM~8652717
> *john passed on that? ****** must date supermodels
> *


LONG STORY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 27 2007, 05:08 PM~8652830
> *LONG STORY
> *


I got time pew-tow


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 04:14 PM~8652866
> *I got time pew-tow
> *


CALL ME LATER


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 27 2007, 02:45 PM~8652140
> *You're all a bunch of crack heads.  Women haters. :angry:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 27 2007, 05:19 PM~8652907
> *CALL ME LATER
> *


Orale Don Chisme


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 27 2007, 04:42 PM~8652604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you were nervous huh? o' skurry azz..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Shyyyyyt..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 27 2007, 04:56 PM~8652719
> *lol Zar was driving
> *


 :dunno: Wrong person....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 02:57 PM~8652728
> *Ha
> *


that was my homeboy typing under my name, i promise.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word is, some fat mack, moving over to mo city.. gonna be neighbors with lone star.. be like "knock knock.. imma borrow your tools sucka.. "


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 03:56 PM~8652717
> *john passed on that? ****** must date supermodels
> *


well she wanted to look for me but I was duckin out and she was keepin busy with thay guys dancing and kissin on them....then proceeded to lay her drunk ass on the floor..i guess she thought her wrigglin around was sexy :uh: then after like making out with 4 other dudes wanted to kiss me....mayne I aint trying to get mono or cooties or whatthafcukever...she was mad cause I didnt care....I guess I was s'posed to get jealous. Them boys did me a favor as I left with someone else.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2007, 05:29 PM~8654053
> *word is, some fat mack, moving over to mo city..   gonna be neighbors with lone star..   be like "knock knock..   imma borrow your tools sucka..  "
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 05:33 PM~8654088
> *:uh:
> *


:uh::uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 07:30 PM~8654056
> *well she wanted to look for me but I was duckin out and she was keepin busy with thay guys dancing and kissin on them....then proceeded to lay her drunk ass on the floor..i guess she thought her wrigglin around was sexy  :uh:  then after like making out with 4 other dudes wanted to kiss me....mayne I aint trying to get mono or cooties or whatthafcukever...she was mad cause I didnt care....I guess I was s'posed to get jealous.  Them boys did me a favor as  I left with someone else.
> *


pics of it didnt happen


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:yes: :no: :yes: :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 06:25 PM~8654013
> *that was my homeboy typing under my name, i promise.
> *


Uh huh....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

anyone going to the mana concert this sat, should b a good 1


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 02:55 PM~8652708
> *John was busy driving....
> 
> oh and its the one all the way on the right wearing the brown shirt.
> ...











ALL THREE OF THEM !! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

middle one,got worse face,but boobz make up for that  one on left look freaky with red eyes.. big turn on. :biggrin:

i'd hit it, tiil da police kick down door and make me untie her


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 27 2007, 07:43 PM~8654626
> *anyone going to the mana concert this sat, should b a good 1
> *


Ill be there. :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 27 2007, 06:43 PM~8654626
> *anyone going to the mana concert this sat, should b a good 1
> *


Anyone need a date. I'm available, but broke as hell.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

LOSE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 06:54 PM~8654753
> *Ill be there.  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 07:30 PM~8654056
> *well she wanted to look for me but I was duckin out and she was keepin busy with thay guys dancing and kissin on them....then proceeded to lay her drunk ass on the floor..i guess she thought her wrigglin around was sexy  :uh:  then after like making out with 4 other dudes wanted to kiss me....mayne I aint trying to get mono or cooties or whatthafcukever...she was mad cause I didnt care....I guess I was s'posed to get jealous.  Them boys did me a favor as  I left with someone else.
> *


***** said cooties :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 06:30 PM~8654056
> *well she wanted to look for me but I was duckin out and she was keepin busy with thay guys dancing and kissin on them....then proceeded to lay her drunk ass on the floor..i guess she thought her wrigglin around was sexy  :uh:  then after like making out with 4 other dudes wanted to kiss me....mayne I aint trying to get mono or cooties or whatthafcukever...she was mad cause I didnt care....I guess I was s'posed to get jealous.  Them boys did me a favor as  I left with someone else.
> *


take her ass to coaches. i'll hook her up.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 27 2007, 08:40 PM~8655229
> *take her ass to coaches. i'll hook her up.
> *


I dunno...can your knees take the carnage. Need to get a van...its roomier. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

goddamn server too busy but still posting the message BS :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 27 2007, 07:03 PM~8654328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hells yeah...ask big john...she dun bit me on the lip at Copa one night and bruised the hell outta my piercing and I was bleeding...crazy chick wouldnt stop. hno:
it hurted :tears: ouchie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 08:20 PM~8655629
> *Yeah u caught me...it didnt happen.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like hny
:dunno:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 09:13 PM~8655600
> *I dunno...can your knees take the carnage. Need to get a van...its roomier. :biggrin:
> *


don't worry about my knees. there's a hotel right now da street. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2007, 08:28 PM~8655703
> *looks like hny
> :dunno:
> *


watch your mouth.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2007, 08:36 PM~8655773
> *watch your mouth.
> *


boy looka here.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont do a 187 in my ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

freak like that, ya'll shoulda ran a train. i'm disappointed in ya'll 

gimma her email address.. i'll make something happen


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Provok being a pimp at Toc :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2007, 09:28 PM~8655703
> *looks like hny
> :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:

No she dont! Lol!

Shes pretty tho. :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 10:20 PM~8655629
> *Yeah u caught me...it didnt happen.
> 
> 
> ...


she looks doable nice ass next time you take her out call me i'll show ya how to handle up :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8654626
> *anyone going to the mana concert this sat, should b a good 1
> *


homeboy called me up trying to sell me his two tickets. not really into mana.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

what the hell is mana?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 10:20 PM~8655629
> *Yeah u caught me...it didnt happen.
> 
> 
> ...


she kissed john and his homeboy? she must have been really fked up. LOL i would have passed also. :barf: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 08:02 AM~8658048
> *what the hell is mana?
> *


Spanish rock band.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2007, 08:54 PM~8654753
> *Ill be there.  :cheesy:
> *


I wanted to go :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2007, 05:23 PM~8652938
> *Orale Don Chisme
> 
> 
> ...


   uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 08:09 AM~8658072
> *Spanish rock band.
> *


then why does that^^^^^ guy wanna go?^^^^^^^


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 08:09 AM~8658072
> *Spanish rock band.
> *


is it the music that the band excessively uses the tuba?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:13 AM~8658383
> *is it the music that the band excessively uses the tuba?
> *


stfu :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 09:20 PM~8655629
> *Yeah u caught me...it didnt happen.
> 
> 
> ...


omg! lol!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2007, 09:20 PM~8655629
> *
> Hells yeah...ask big john...she dun bit me on the lip at Copa one night and bruised the hell outta my piercing and I was bleeding...crazy chick wouldnt stop.  hno:
> it hurted :tears:  ouchie
> *


yeah i got those pics too.....lol!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 12:37 AM~8657251
> *Provok being a pimp at Toc  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:22 AM~8658433
> *stfu :uh:
> *


why are you gettin mad, Im not talkin bout John Denver :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 28 2007, 05:49 AM~8657840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rocky mountain high


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 07:13 AM~8658383
> *is it the music that the band excessively uses the tuba?
> *


*BOOM CHIKI BOOM CHIKI BOOM*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2007, 09:40 AM~8658513
> *BOOM CHIKI BOOM CHIKI BOOM
> *


nah, that shit I keep hearin on Longpoint :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:35 AM~8658491
> *why are you gettin mad, Im not talkin bout John Denver  :cheesy:
> *


not mad at all just told you to shut your puppy munchin hole :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:41 AM~8658519
> *not mad at all just told you to shut your puppy munchin hole :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 07:41 AM~8658514
> *nah, that shit I keep hearin on Longpoint  :angry:
> *


BY THE OLD FLEA MARKET?? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:41 AM~8658519
> *not mad at all just told you to shut your puppy munchin hole :cheesy:
> *


make me poo-toe


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2007, 09:43 AM~8658530
> *BY THE OLD FLEA MARKET?? :biggrin:
> *


Precisely the ole K-mart


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:43 AM~8658533
> *make me poo-toe
> *


Not worth my time, your mouth is a freak of nature it never stops flapin!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:45 AM~8658543
> *Not worth my time, your mouth is a freak of nature it never stops flapin!
> *


quit describing yourself


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 08:39 AM~8658508
> *uh oh, here we go again, home wrecka
> rocky mountain high
> *


Actually she single...27..3 kids...factory closed down (my main issue being I would like at least one of my damn own)...and you can find her at the clubs...Hechale ganas...oh wait...dat means you gots to go to the clubs.  
Except she gots a car!! :0 hahaha


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:46 AM~8658551
> *quit describing yourself
> *


I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: dumbass! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 09:49 AM~8658562
> *Actually she single...27..3 kids...factory closed down (my main issue being I would like at least one of my damn own)...and you can find her at the clubs...Hechale ganas...oh wait...dat means you gots to go to the clubs.
> Except she gots a car!!  :0  hahaha
> *


3 kids? damn, i could find brawds like that at bar near crib all day. no need to go to those high class clubs u go to.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:52 AM~8658583
> *I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  dumbass! :uh:
> *


wow you quoting one of the most brilliant scholars (note the sarcasim) and you call me a dumb ass. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 08:52 AM~8658584
> *3 kids? damn, i could find brawds like that at bar near crib all day.  no need to go to those high class clubs u go to.
> *


yeah u right... this one is dangerous anyway. She likes to bite (just ask big john) and likes bein bitten then gets mad when you leave teeth marks on her :uh: Women.....never happy! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 08:53 AM~8658592
> *wow you quoting one of the decades most brilliant scholars (not the sarcasim) and you call me a dumb ass. LOL
> *


ALSO one of our generations most famous masturbators :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 09:54 AM~8658600
> *yeah u right... this one is dangerous anyway.  She likes to bite (just ask big john) and likes bein bitten then gets mad when you leave teeth marks on her  :uh:  Women.....never happy! :biggrin:
> *


bite big john? definately dont want her.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 08:56 AM~8658611
> *bite big john?    definately dont want her.
> *


shit i bit her too lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2007, 09:57 AM~8658622
> *shit i bit her too lol!
> *


now she got rabies


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:53 AM~8658592
> *wow you quoting one of the decades most brilliant scholars (not the sarcasim) and you call me a dumb ass. LOL
> *


Your just a renaissance guy!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 08:58 AM~8658630
> *now she got rabies
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:58 AM~8658632
> *Your just a renaissance guy!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 08:04 AM~8658333
> *I wanted to go :biggrin:
> *


U takin off to New York after all?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:03 AM~8658668
> *U takin off to New York after all?
> *


Ya, I thought I told you?? at 7pm friday be back late monday


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 08:12 AM~8658372
> *then why does that^^^^^ guy wanna go?^^^^^^^
> *


Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:03 AM~8658668
> *U takin off to New York after all?
> *


how you know? oh yeah, the jaw flappage.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:07 AM~8658697
> *how you know? oh yeah, the jaw flappage.
> *


b/c she was my mana hookup uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm out..

hrny.. call me


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 09:55 AM~8658608
> *ALSO one of our generations most famous masturbators  :0
> *


no, he's a "masterbature", got a PHD. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2007, 08:57 AM~8658622
> *shit i bit her too lol!
> *



Ahh the truth comes out mr innocent victim :uh: :biggrin: HAHA I knew you wasnt keepin your hands to yerself. or teeth neither. hehe 

Aint talked to her since that night, seen her around though :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 08:13 AM~8658383
> *is it the music that the band excessively uses the tuba?
> *


:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:09 AM~8658716
> *no, he's a "masterbature", got a PHD. LOL
> *


you cant be talking about me. im the one that has a girl


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:09 AM~8658716
> *no, he's a "masterbature", got a PHD. LOL
> *


They have Masters Degrees in Bature? HAHHA :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:11 AM~8658729
> *you cant be talking about me. im the one that has a girl
> *


naw..you quoted peewee and that foolio was in a pron theater eatin popcorn out a bucket with a hole in the bottom. Member? U member...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 08:39 AM~8658508
> *uh oh, here we go again,  home wrecka
> *


That is all you.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:10 AM~8658723
> *:uh:
> *


You know what I mean, that music that come outta the trucks with the 15x13 five star deep dishes with the "tiger paw" tires and yo samity sam mudflaps and has "lobo" lettering on the sides with the Testarosa body kit and spoiler and the limo antenna with a mural of a truck on top of a mountian with a bridge and has $4000 dollars worth of autozone aftermarket stuff on it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:11 AM~8658729
> *you cant be talking about me. im the one that has a girl
> *


talkin bout pee wee fuker, not everything is about you fuker. Mr.everythingrevolvesaroundme. But you did write the cirriculum.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:14 AM~8658747
> *You know what I mean, that music that come outta the trucks with the 15x13 five star deep dishes with the "tiger paw" tires and yo samity sam mudflaps and has  "lobo" lettering on the sides with the Testarosa body kit and spoiler and the limo antenna with a mural of a truck on top of a mountian with a bridge and has $4000 dollars worth of autozone aftermarket stuff on it.
> *


You forgot that the truck in the mural has a mural of a truck on it...or can be replaced by a mural of Jesus. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 10:17 AM~8658770
> *You forgot that the truck in the mural has a mural of a truck on it...or can be replaced by a mural of Jesus. :biggrin:
> *


or the lady of guadalupe.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 08:41 AM~8658519
> *not mad at all just told you to shut your puppy munchin hole :cheesy:
> *


Hahaha!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:18 AM~8658775
> *Hahaha!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:07 AM~8658690
> *Ya, I thought I told you?? at 7pm friday be back late monday
> *


I wanna go! Lol! Yal have fun.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 10:13 AM~8658743
> *naw..you quoted peewee and that foolio was in a pron theater eatin popcorn out a bucket with a hole in the bottom.  Member? U member...
> *


que que? I never was into that show as a kid...... I said it b/c it was elementary like his comment :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:07 AM~8658697
> *how you know? oh yeah, the jaw flappage.
> *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 09:09 AM~8658708
> *i'm out..
> 
> hrny.. call me
> *


Ok.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:22 AM~8658803
> *que que? I never was into that show as a kid......  I said it b/c it was elementary like his comment :happysad:
> *


from 









To









I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I? HAHA


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:23 AM~8658817
> *:uh:
> *


damn it, I meant him. READ CAREFULLY!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:22 AM~8658803
> *que que? I never was into that show as a kid......  I said it b/c it was elementary like his comment :happysad:
> *


and I said it cause you mixed up there flapper!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 09:10 AM~8658720
> *Ahh the truth comes out mr innocent victim  :uh:  :biggrin:  HAHA I knew you wasnt keepin your hands to yerself. or teeth neither. hehe
> 
> Aint talked to her since that night, seen her around  though  :burn:
> *


@ milan....i did...lol yeah i told u she came up to me at Copa like 2 fri ago....her and her sis and mari all walking up rubbing on me and shit.....then i went upstairs to take pics and quesss who found me lol i was like wow! then i burned out cause she was trying to but i wouldnt et her after i seen her licking up on some other dudes face


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:11 AM~8658729
> *you cant be talking about me. im the one that has a girl
> *


Mest up! Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:27 AM~8658848
> *Mest up! Lol!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:14 AM~8658747
> *You know what I mean, that music that come outta the trucks with the 15x13 five star deep dishes with the "tiger paw" tires and yo samity sam mudflaps and has  "lobo" lettering on the sides with the Testarosa body kit and spoiler and the limo antenna with a mural of a truck on top of a mountian with a bridge and has $4000 dollars worth of autozone aftermarket stuff on it.
> *


And again I :uh: you. Why would you think that music would be considered rock???


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:29 AM~8658866
> *And again I :uh: you. Why would you think that music would be considered rock???
> *


bon jovi is more rock than that. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:18 AM~8658781
> *:angry:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

jefferson starship is more rock than that. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:25 AM~8658830
> *damn it, I meant him. READ CAREFULLY!!!!
> *


:angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:31 AM~8658880
> *:tongue:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:33 AM~8658894
> *:angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2007, 09:27 AM~8658845
> *@ milan....i did...lol yeah i told u she came up to me at Copa like 2 fri ago....her and her sis and mari all walking up rubbing on me and shit.....then i went upstairs to take pics and quesss who found me lol i was like wow! then i burned out cause she was trying to but i wouldnt et her after i seen her licking up on some other dudes face
> *


These hoes aint right! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:28 AM~8658854
> *:angry:
> *


You still talkin to ole girl?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:38 AM~8658924
> *You still talkin to ole girl?
> *


kinda, her pops hates me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 09:38 AM~8658924
> *You still talkin to ole girl?
> *




FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:38 AM~8658926
> *kinda, her pops hates me
> *


she hates you too...... just has to be nice to you so she can get her desk moved around her office or file boxes moved to a store room!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:44 AM~8658955
> *she hates you too...... just has to be nice to you so she can get her desk moved around her office or file boxes moved to a store room!
> *


holy crap you might be right ole mean azz white boy :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 28 2007, 10:42 AM~8658948
> *FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pics or what we hear dont mean squat! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:44 AM~8658959
> *holy crap you might be right ole mean azz white boy  :angry:
> *


you been biten sixty8s style lately :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:45 AM~8658963
> *pics or what we hear dont mean squat! :cheesy:
> *



true


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:46 AM~8658972
> *you been biten sixty8s style lately :uh:
> *


tryin not to curse no more using words like Fuk, or azz.  so fuk you :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:20 AM~8658789
> *I wanna go! Lol! Yal have fun.
> *


you can go  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:47 AM~8658981
> *tryin not to curse no more using words like Fuk, or azz.    so fuk you  :cheesy:
> *


the hell you say!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:48 AM~8658988
> *the hell you say!
> *


the "heck" b  oh, and my job is trying to send me to a "listen lady". People at my job are sayin that Im too angry. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:49 AM~8658991
> *the "heck" b
> *


your justa swell guy now :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I appreciate the special profanity spellings but even still have problems with some pages...like previous page.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 10:50 AM~8658995
> *I appreciate the special profanity spellings but even still have problems with some pages...like previous page.
> *


no prob buddy, and fuk you b.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:49 AM~8658991
> *the "heck" b   oh, and my job is trying to send me to a "listen lady". People at my job are sayin that Im too angry.  :angry:
> *


lack of chon chon will do that to a man :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:49 AM~8658994
> *your justa swell guy now :uh:
> *


whats wrong with trying to better myself? Im tryin to be less angry.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:51 AM~8659004
> *lack of chon chon will do that to a man :biggrin:
> *


holy crap your right! but thats not why, ppl at my job piss me off.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:51 AM~8659011
> *whats wrong with trying to better myself? Im tryin to be less angry.
> *


you need some pink taco........ Helps with stress and anger


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:53 AM~8659022
> *you need some pink taco........ Helps with stress and anger
> *


that or go back to the drugs :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Aug 28 2007, 10:52 AM~8659016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prozac?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 09:38 AM~8658926
> *kinda, her pops hates me
> *


I wonder why...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:01 AM~8659079
> *I wonder why...
> *



:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:01 AM~8659079
> *I wonder why...
> *


 :uh: meanie, you do wonders for my self esteem LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 07:52 AM~8658584
> *3 kids? damn, i could find brawds like that at bar near crib all day.  no need to go to those high class clubs u go to.
> *


no shit lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 28 2007, 09:42 AM~8658948
> *FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yes. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:44 AM~8658955
> *she hates you too...... just has to be nice to you so she can get her desk moved around her office or file boxes moved to a store room!
> *


Lol! You aint right.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup hny, good morning


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:09 AM~8659141
> *Lol! You aint right.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:45 AM~8658963
> *pics or what we hear dont mean squat! :cheesy:
> *


No evidence.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:19 AM~8659206
> *No evidence.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:09 AM~8659141
> *Lol! You aint right.
> *


of course, he white


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 09:47 AM~8658982
> *you can go   :biggrin:
> *


Jus gotta find someone to go with. Hmmmm.... Lol!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:22 AM~8659222
> *Jus gotta find someone to go with. Hmmmm.... Lol!
> *


to the mana concert? B is dying to go to that concert, just needs to be subtitled LOL waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:22 AM~8659222
> *Jus gotta find someone to go with. Hmmmm.... Lol!
> *


3some is fine no need for a tagalong :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 11:31 AM~8659263
> *to the mana concert? B is dying to go to that concert, just needs to be subtitled LOL waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha
> *


you just man cuz you cant understand it and dont even know who mana is.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 11:33 AM~8659274
> *you just man cuz you cant understand it and dont even know who mana is.
> *


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, okay there Brian Sanchez. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Its kinda like Kelsy Grammer going to a rap concert. LOL bwwwwwwwaaaaaah ha ha ha!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 11:35 AM~8659283
> *Its kinda like Kelsy Grammer going to a rap concert. LOL bwwwwwwwaaaaaah ha ha ha!
> *


or me jammin to Ping Pong Ping PingPing Pong.... ding ping pong Ping Ping PoNg! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 11:38 AM~8659296
> *or me jammin to Ping Pong Ping PingPing Pong.... ding ping pong Ping Ping PoNg! :uh:
> *


oscar's jam LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 11:34 AM~8659279
> *uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, okay there Brian Sanchez. LOL
> *


Im around it everyday I understand more than you think..... Young Smith..... Rock out with your stock out :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 11:40 AM~8659315
> *Im around it everyday I understand more than you think..... Young Smith..... Rock out with your stock out :uh:
> *


bwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha!!!!!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2007, 10:27 AM~8658845
> *@ milan....i did...lol yeah i told u she came up to me at Copa like 2 fri ago....her and her sis and mari all walking up rubbing on me and shit.....then i went upstairs to take pics and quesss who found me lol i was like wow! then i burned out cause she was trying to but i wouldnt et her after i seen her licking up on some other dudes face
> *


talk about a club-hoe. no respect for herself and won't gain respect. bishes only worried about someone giving them attention.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

guy; "donde esta mas puto pendejo wedo"? 

Brian; "Thanx man, I appreciate the complement"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda mike, ahorra no tengo ganas de hacer nada aqui. $$$$$$

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:06 AM~8659113
> *:uh:  meanie, you do wonders for my self esteem LOL
> *


That's what friends are for.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:55 AM~8659444
> *That's what friends are for.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey monica i checked it out and the computer teacher is still there, over 20 yrs later :0 she was hot, drove a mustang conv 5.0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 10:44 AM~8659350
> *talk about a club-hoe.  no respect for herself and won't gain respect.  bishes only worried about someone giving them attention.
> *


yeah she feels since she single...she can do whatevers.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 10:10 AM~8659143
> *sup hny, good morning
> *


Hello. :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 10:44 AM~8659350
> *talk about a club-hoe.  no respect for herself and won't gain respect.  bishes only worried about someone giving them attention.
> *


tru dat...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 11:58 AM~8659458
> *yeah she feels since she single...she can do whatevers.
> *


Some dumba$$ will marry her when she gets tired of clubbing and not knowing her past history. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 10:31 AM~8659266
> *3some is fine no need for a tagalong :cheesy:
> *


:0. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 10:57 AM~8659456
> *hey monica i checked it out and the computer teacher is still there, over 20 yrs later  :0  she was hot, drove a mustang conv 5.0  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! Told ya that you'd be able to find out online. Now you owe me two lunches.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 11:00 AM~8659482
> *Some dumba$$ will marry her when she gets tired of clubbing and not knowing her past history.  LOL
> *


 I think she kinda wanted that to be me...she kept saying she would stop goin out and all that. Honestly I think she a few eggs short of a dozen...I need a completely sane chick to be able to handle my mentality. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 12:04 PM~8659536
> *I think she kinda wanted that to be me...she kept saying she would stop goin out and all that.  Honestly I think she a few eggs short of a dozen...I need a completely sane chick to be able to handle my mentality. :biggrin:
> *


Should have at least clogged her cacahole


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:03 AM~8659525
> *Lol! Told ya that you'd be able to find out online. Now you owe me two lunches.
> *


cant beleive people keep the same job for 20 yrs or more. i did a highschool search and teachers are still there too.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 11:05 AM~8659544
> *Should have at least clogged her cacahole
> *


naw...she bored me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 12:06 PM~8659560
> *naw...she bored me
> *


orale. se van acabar los dias por mi en e'layit'e'low


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 11:07 AM~8659570
> *orale.  se van acabar los dias por mi en e'layit'e'low
> *



All good things come to an end....  

fcuk buddies, freedom, money, time, etc etc.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 12:09 PM~8659589
> *All good things come to an end....
> 
> fcuk buddies, freedom, money, time, etc etc.
> *


actually starting something good.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8659453


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 11:06 AM~8659559
> *cant beleive people keep the same job for 20 yrs or more.  i did a highschool search and teachers are still there too.
> *


They waitin on that retirement check.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 28 2007, 12:16 PM~8659654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cracka looks wasted :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 12:14 PM~8659640
> *They waitin on that retirement check.
> *


some of my old elementary teachers are still at my elementary school. dedication to childrens education molding the future of america.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:14 AM~8659640
> *They waitin on that retirement check.
> *


like some damn fools...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 12:16 PM~8659660
> *that cracka looks wasted  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just noticed that's liv4lacs :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 28 2007, 12:16 PM~8659654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that cracka be wasted! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 11:16 AM~8659660
> *that cracka looks wasted  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


For real! Hahaha!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 12:17 PM~8659671
> *like some damn fools...
> *


:twak: you got to have respect for americas educators :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 11:17 AM~8659671
> *like some damn fools...
> *


Ha!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 12:21 PM~8659705
> *Ha!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 11:17 AM~8659670
> *some of my old elementary teachers are still at my elementary school. dedication to childrens education molding the future of america.
> *


You gotta have patience to be a teacher.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 12:23 PM~8659726
> *You gotta have patience to be a teacher.
> *


I sent my teacher to the looney bin  bless her, she tried.

You need patience to be a mother.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 11:22 AM~8659724
> *:twak:
> *


:no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 12:25 PM~8659748
> *:no:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 11:23 AM~8659729
> *I sent my teacher to the looney bin    bless her, she tried.
> 
> You need patience to be a mother.
> *


To be your mother yes!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 12:28 PM~8659778
> *To be your mother yes!
> *


ha, just ask my mah she like :loco: :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_sexy_@Aug 28 2007, 12:28 PM~8659773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i can't believe some homeboys in off topic enjoyed that :burn: 

pinche nalgas are sagging off to the sides :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 28 2007, 12:16 PM~8659654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was an outside bar on the river walk. I didnt even get a drink yet. It was hot that night..... That Ken's arm on the left....








This was the same night....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 11:32 AM~8659817
> *ha, just ask my mah she like  :loco:  :around:
> *


I can only imagine


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u just rollin out the rack?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 12:40 PM~8659882
> *wow
> *


Had a blast that night after the river walk you missed out :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2007, 10:33 AM~8658891
> *jefferson starship is more rock than that. LOL
> *


hansen is more rock then that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

too bad they cancel sa show..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 10:51 AM~8659411
> *Que onda mike, ahorra no tengo ganas de hacer nada aqui.  $$$$$$
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAHAHA...I WONDER WHY......


CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 12:41 PM~8659891
> *big pimp u just rollin out the rack?
> *


yeah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 10:45 AM~8659941
> *yeah
> *


damn u lazy. after we talk last nite i got called out got home around 5am :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 12:45 PM~8659933
> *HAHAHA...I WONDER WHY......
> CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's the cracka



> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 12:37 PM~8659854
> *That was an outside bar on the river walk. I didnt even get a drink yet. It was hot that night..... That Ken's arm on the left....
> 
> 
> ...


whoever that is sittin there, she got some big azz hair


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

529 and hwy 6....what is that area called?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 12:50 PM~8659992
> *529 and hwy 6....what is that area called?
> *


NORTHWEST X3.1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 10:50 AM~8659992
> *529 and hwy 6....what is that area called?
> *


where im from we call that the janky.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 11:49 AM~8659986
> *who's the cracka
> whoever that is sittin there, she got some big azz hair
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 12:52 PM~8660005
> *:roflmao:
> *


that you fool?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 10:04 AM~8659536
> *I think she kinda wanted that to be me...she kept saying she would stop goin out and all that.  Honestly I think she a few eggs short of a dozen...I need a completely sane chick to be able to handle my mentality. :biggrin:
> *


Good luck!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 12:51 PM~8660001
> *where im from we call that the janky.
> *


Ima tell your homie you said that


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:50 AM~8659992
> *529 and hwy 6....what is that area called?
> *



Thats Copperfield...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 11:51 AM~8660001
> *where im from we call that the janky.
> *


Lol! Hush up!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 28 2007, 12:48 PM~8659973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 12:54 PM~8660037
> *snitch
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

everybody knows the northside is janky and the southside is playamade


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 11:53 AM~8660017
> *that you fool?
> *


No.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 28 2007, 11:54 AM~8660029
> *Thats Copperfield...
> *


Oh yea I remember that area. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:57 AM~8660070
> *Oh yea I remember that area.  :ugh:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 11:14 AM~8659640
> *They waitin on that retirement check.
> *


Most people die before then


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 11:56 AM~8660053
> *everybody knows the northside is janky and the southside is playamade
> 
> *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 28 2007, 11:59 AM~8660080
> *
> *


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2007, 12:01 PM~8660103
> *Most people die before then
> *


Yup


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm still looking for one more school or community center to work on a bike. Any idea who I could ask? Can't any of you get a group of kids together and help make a lowrider bike. How about you Jorge? Skip one or two party days and help out kids in your neighborhood. I really need one more by this weekend or we are going have to cancel the contest. The other 2 groups are very excited.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 28 2007, 12:09 PM~8660197
> *I'm still looking for one more school or community center to work on a bike.  Any idea who I could ask?  Can't any of you get a group of kids together and help make a lowrider bike.  How about you Jorge?  Skip one or two party days and help out kids in your neighborhood.  I really need one more by this weekend or we are going have to cancel the contest.  The other 2 groups are very excited.
> *



you could always come down and advertise it at our show.....you never know....the hall is selling beer and margaritas all day so you may get some drunk offers....haha.....

GOOD DRINKS+GOOD FOOD+GOOD PEOPLE=GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 12:04 PM~8660138
> *Lol!
> *



si.

Wifey was like... who is LIL Monica.. LOL!

thats you on the celly.

I said, "thats a ruca I met back then, real firme Hyna." :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 28 2007, 01:17 PM~8660277
> *si.
> 
> Wifey was like... who is LIL Monica.. LOL!
> ...


SHE KNOW YOU HIT IT?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 12:20 PM~8660295
> *SHE KNOW YOU HIT IT?
> *


FKN LATIN
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

VENDORS SELLING:
TURKEY LEGS
ROASTED CORN
SAUSAGE ON A STICK
NACHOS
FRITO PIES
SNO-CONES
PICKLES
CHIPS
CHOPPED BEEF SANDWICHES

HALL SELLING:
BEER
SODAS
WATER
MARGARITAS
:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 12:20 PM~8660295
> *SHE KNOW YOU HIT IT?
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 01:22 PM~8660316
> *VENDORS SELLING:
> TURKEY LEGS
> ROASTED CORN
> ...


damn!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 12:24 PM~8660328
> *damn!
> *



YES SIR....AT GOOD PRICES TOO....I ASKED THEM TO KEEP PRICES REASONABLE .....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im fuckin hungry now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 12:24 PM~8660328
> *damn!
> *



I WAS EVEN GOING TO GET AN A/C PORTA POTTY THAT FLUSHED, BUT YOU AIN'T COMIN..... :angry: ....SO.......... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 12:26 PM~8660351
> *im fuckin hungry now.
> *


WENT TO VISIT THE VENDOR TO SEE HIS BBQ PIT.....I SAID...WTF IS THAT?? THE SPACE SHUTTLE?? DAMN THING WAS HUGE.....HE SAYS...I BUILD EM RIGHT.....HE SAID CORN COOKS SO GOOD THAT IT JUST MELTS IN YOUR MOUTH.....COOKS IT IN IT'S OWN CHUCK.....SAYS IT JUST SWEATS......I WAS LIKE....DAMMIT.....I'M GONNA GO BROKE AND BE TOO SWOLE TO WALK AROUND


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 01:26 PM~8660351
> *im fuckin hungry now.
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 01:27 PM~8660356
> *I WAS EVEN GOING TO GET AN A/C PORTA POTTY THAT FLUSHED, BUT YOU AIN'T COMIN..... :angry: ....SO.......... :biggrin:
> *


what day is it? sunday or monday?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 11:29 AM~8660374
> *WENT TO VISIT THE VENDOR TO SEE HIS BBQ PIT.....I SAID...WTF IS THAT?? THE SPACE SHUTTLE?? DAMN THING WAS HUGE.....HE SAYS...I BUILD EM RIGHT.....HE SAID CORN COOKS SO GOOD THAT IT JUST MELTS IN YOUR MOUTH.....COOKS IT IN IT'S OWN CHUCK.....SAYS IT JUST SWEATS......I WAS LIKE....DAMMIT.....I'M GONNA GO BROKE AND BE TOO SWOLE TO WALK AROUND
> *


mayne.. ill be pinstriping at ur show... some dude with a regal i believe wants some stripes..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 28 2007, 12:30 PM~8660388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ...BRING A CANOPY.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 11:40 AM~8660476
> *
> ...BRING A CANOPY.....
> *


if i can find it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 12:45 PM~8660526
> *if i can find it.
> *



i'll find you a shaded spot.....let me know when you start to working on it....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 01:40 PM~8660476
> *SUNDAY......DOMINGO GIGANTE!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


have to see about this trip planned. saturday we're going to the spca to adopt a lhasa apso since the last one passed away. :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 12:44 PM~8659925
> *hansen is more rock then that
> *


ha! you one upped me on that one.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 12:49 PM~8660546
> *have to see about this trip planned.  saturday we're going to the spca to adopt a lhasa apso since the last one passed away.  :angel:
> *



a chingow.....i'm from the hood.....we get our dogs if they walk by the house......heeeerre puppy puppy.....*with a weinie in hand*...to lure them home..... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 12:40 PM~8659883
> *I can only imagine
> *


you wouldnt know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 11:49 AM~8660542
> *i'll find you a shaded spot.....let me know when you start to working on it....
> *


i dont even know who the dude is.. he wrote me on myspace..
ill do it whenever.. sun dont bother me..
i aint gettin no blacker..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 01:53 PM~8660576
> *a chingow.....i'm from the hood.....we get our dogs if they walk by the house......heeeerre puppy puppy.....*with a weinie in hand*...to lure them home..... :biggrin:
> *


can't do that in my neck of the woods. ******** would shoot me hno:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 11:17 AM~8660276
> *you could always come down and advertise it at our show.....you never know....the hall is selling beer and margaritas all day so you may get some drunk offers....haha.....
> 
> GOOD DRINKS+GOOD FOOD+GOOD PEOPLE=GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!
> *


Stop it, you're making me sad  I think Jon is going, I'll ask him to give out flyers for me.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Get some drunk offers? Humm.....maybe I should go. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 01:54 PM~8660594
> *can't do that in my neck of the woods.  ******** would shoot me  hno:
> *


"git that sum bitch messican"!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 12:54 PM~8660592
> *i dont even know who the dude is.. he wrote me on myspace..
> ill do it whenever.. sun dont bother me..
> i aint gettin no blacker..
> *



:uh: :uh: was it a dude named aaron?? :uh: :uh: 


if so....message him back and have him bring me the money in advance so you don't waste your time.....damn window shopper like a mf......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 12:02 PM~8660690
> *:uh:  :uh: was it a dude named aaron??  :uh:  :uh:
> if so....message him back and have him bring me the money in advance so you don't waste your time.....damn window shopper like a mf......
> *


dont kno his name..
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=167598819

its no hassle to bring my shit.. only 2 suitcases.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey everyone...I made a new pic for anyone who wants to rep on their desktop. I had to install a few 3D programs and rendering took forever since I had to go back and put a slower vid card(32MB) because my 128MB ATi one fried.

1024x768 wallpaper click to download


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 28 2007, 02:00 PM~8660655
> *Get some drunk offers?  Humm.....maybe I should go. :biggrin:
> *


i aint gonna let u go, nuff said


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 28 2007, 12:17 PM~8660277
> *si.
> 
> Wifey was like... who is LIL Monica.. LOL!
> ...


Great! :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2007, 12:20 PM~8660295
> *SHE KNOW YOU HIT IT?
> *


Lol! Not me...I don't mess w married mofos. :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bull


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Right. Since ya know me so well. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 12:28 PM~8660958
> *i aint gonna let u go, nuff said
> *


My body guard said no. Better stay home.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

KRAZYTOYZ

que pasa juan!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2007, 01:33 PM~8661620
> * KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> que pasa juan!!!!
> *




Working on our single pump !! Trying to get it ready for your show.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 28 2007, 02:41 PM~8661676
> *Working on our single pump !! Trying to get it ready for your show.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 28 2007, 03:15 PM~8661467
> *My body guard said no.  Better stay home.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 07:56 AM~8658611
> *bite big john?    definately dont want her.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 07:58 AM~8658630
> *now she got rabies
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 28 2007, 11:37 AM~8659854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin: Dena


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 28 2007, 01:41 PM~8661676
> *Working on our single pump !! Trying to get it ready for your show.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 28 2007, 06:55 PM~8664406
> *:0
> *


wat it do borla u takin the cutdog out to the royal touch show??????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 28 2007, 07:51 PM~8663861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that liv4slabs? o' cracka azz cracka.. he look like he got lost on way to frat party and some mexicans got em drunk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2007, 06:57 PM~8664426
> *wat it do borla u takin the cutdog out to the royal touch show??????
> *


u know it , charging them batt 24 hrs :biggrin: at 2amp ofcourse, u going to bryan?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 07:00 PM~8664467
> *that liv4slabs?    o' cracka azz cracka..  he look like he got lost on way to frat party and some mexicans got em drunk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lolol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 07:35 PM~8664789
> *lolol
> *


when u wanna pick em up!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2007, 11:37 AM~8659854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2007, 09:27 PM~8665767
> *when u wanna pick em up!
> *


i could have about an hr ago i was in the area, ill get em tomoro.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2007, 09:55 PM~8665956
> *pick up what.
> *


deeeeeeeeezzz nutttttttttttssssssssssssssssssssss



























sorry, im bored.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah..its pretty dead


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CONCERT AND AFTER PARTY AFTER THE SHOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 12:36 AM~8666633
> *CONCERT AND AFTER PARTY AFTER THE SHOW.... :biggrin:
> *


Skrippas? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 01:48 AM~8666716
> *Skrippas? :biggrin:
> *


hrny?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2007, 01:39 PM~8661069
> *Great!  :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 01:28 AM~8666914
> *hrny?
> *


Uh no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 29 2007, 05:01 AM~8667267
> *:biggrin:
> *


:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2007, 09:00 PM~8664467
> *that liv4slabs?    o' cracka azz cracka..  he look like he got lost on way to frat party and some mexicans got em drunk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 06:59 AM~8667337
> *Uh no
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2007, 06:47 AM~8667439
> *:yes:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 12:48 AM~8666716
> *Skrippas? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ...DJ said wet t-shirt contest or booty shakin contest... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 07:43 AM~8667600
> *:0 ...DJ said wet t-shirt contest or booty shakin contest... :0
> *



pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 29 2007, 08:45 AM~8667606
> *pics?
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm so ready for this week to be over...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 07:43 AM~8667600
> *:0 ...DJ said wet t-shirt contest or booty shakin contest... :0
> *


You got my NMEIMAGE/WWT in-dat-ass all-access presspass printed, laminated and lanyarded up? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 08:31 AM~8667777
> *You got my NMEIMAGE/WWT in-dat-ass all-access presspass printed, laminated and lanyarded up? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



done by thursday :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 08:41 AM~8667829
> *done by thursday :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I like to hear! :biggrin: 

I'll make sure to put the TELEPHOTO lens on one of the cameras with the x10 magnifying lens filter! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey goofy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Anyone goin to the local boxing match tomorrow night?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:18 AM~8668052
> *hey goofy
> 
> 
> ...


suppose to have red in it


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 09:30 AM~8668128
> *Anyone goin to the local boxing match tomorrow night?
> *


You boxing tomorrow honey???







:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 09:32 AM~8668137
> *suppose to have red in it
> *


My brothers car is green...I just wanted him to see it...thats all.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 08:30 AM~8668128
> *Anyone goin to the local boxing match tomorrow night?
> *


still waiting.....


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 08:32 AM~8668137
> *suppose to have red in it
> *



Wouldn't it look cleaner and nicer with a Chrome feel to it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 29 2007, 10:47 AM~8668247
> *Wouldn't it look cleaner and nicer with a Chrome feel to it?
> 
> 
> ...


si :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Saturdays 12p - 2p
Travel back in time with DJ Latin, giving you the best of freestyle & dance of the 80's & 90's, old school & more.*









*Every Monday night giving you the 7 @ 7:27. Then its time for The Beat Down mix show with DJ Latin & DJ ShortDog. Mixing all your favorite new and old school jams! The DJ's don't have a PLAYLIST so it's a real mix show!*









http://www.thebeat713.com




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 29 2007, 09:47 AM~8668247
> *Wouldn't it look cleaner and nicer with a Chrome feel to it?
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry dont have a chrome plugin or style for my version of PS...nor a Chrome texture map for Swift3D...so for now I left it alone...I suppose I could mess with it more...but seeing as to how I did that at 1:30 am last night really quickly and used 4 applications (Illustrator->3D Studio MAX->Swift3D->Photoshop) it is good for what it is.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:51 AM~8668281
> *Sorry dont have a chrome plugin or style for my version of PS...nor a Chrome texture map for Swift3D...so for now I left it alone...I suppose I could mess with it more...but seeing as to how I did that at 1:30 am last night really quickly and used 4 applications (Illustrator->3D Studio MAX->Swift3D->Photoshop)  it is good for what it is.
> *


put some chicas dancing in the background. don't put that biter chick that tried to eat big john.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 08:51 AM~8668281
> *Sorry dont have a chrome plugin or style for my version of PS...nor a Chrome texture map for Swift3D...so for now I left it alone...I suppose I could mess with it more...but seeing as to how I did that at 1:30 am last night really quickly and used 4 applications (Illustrator->3D Studio MAX->Swift3D->Photoshop)  it is good for what it is.
> *


No plugin, style, or texture used bro.... pure gradient, filter, and curve adjustment.... 3 minutes tops.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 29 2007, 09:56 AM~8668321
> *No plugin, style, or texture used bro.... pure gradient, filter, and curve adjustment....  3 minutes tops.
> *


Dem sound like fighting words.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 29 2007, 08:56 AM~8668321
> *No plugin, style, or texture used bro.... pure gradient, filter, and curve adjustment....   3 minutes tops.
> *


See.. Original post 8:56 this post 9:00 4 minutes...with upload time


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 29 2007, 09:56 AM~8668321
> *No plugin, style, or texture used bro.... pure gradient, filter, and curve adjustment....  3 minutes tops.
> *


Thats like VinylDJ vs MP3 DJ....theres the hard way or the easy way. All a style is is basically a preapplied set of those same commands you mentioned to give a certain look and then once applied...it can be customized. I dont believe in reinventing the wheel....just taking someone elses wheels and making them better.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 09:53 AM~8668294
> *put some chicas dancing in the background.  don't put that biter chick that tried to eat big john.
> *


finally hit the studio again. recorded my sister's man last night. felt real good.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn. dems sure is grafix fightin werds....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 29 2007, 11:02 AM~8668366
> *damn. dems sure is grafix fightin werds....
> *


x2 nerd talk that i don't understand :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 29 2007, 11:01 AM~8668362
> *finally hit the studio again. recorded my sister's man last night. felt real good.
> *


you make my dvd yet?lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 29 2007, 10:02 AM~8668366
> *damn. dems sure is grafix fightin werds....
> *


better jump in


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 29 2007, 10:00 AM~8668351
> *See..  Original post 8:56  this post 9:00      4 minutes...with upload time
> 
> 
> ...


impressive...and although IllustratorCS does make your flat vector shape into 3D, the version I am working with (10) does not. So back in the day that was what you did to get a decent 3D image and i used more to get it into Flash and animate it with interactive properties. Which meant creating every possible condition of the animation as needed. Plus the setup of vectorizing the logo, creating the layers to import so when each is extruded and different scales in 3DSMax, would look closely resembling the plaque....is what takes the most time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que??


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 29 2007, 10:04 AM~8668385
> *you make my dvd yet?lol!!! :biggrin:
> *


which one? da porn?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:01 AM~8668360
> *Thats like VinylDJ vs MP3 DJ....theres the hard way or the easy way.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 29 2007, 11:06 AM~8668407
> *which one? da porn?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:05 AM~8668395
> *impressive...and although IllustratorCS  does make your flat vector shape into 3D, the version I am working with (10) does not. So back in the day that was what you did to get a decent 3D image and i used more to get it into Flash and animate it with interactive properties.  Which meant creating every possible condition of the animation as needed.  Plus the setup of vectorizing the logo, creating the layers to import so when each is extruded and different scales in 3DSMax, would look closely resembling the plaque....is what takes the most time.
> *


So thats what happen to Richmond Ave. :biggrin: 






:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:06 AM~8668401
> *que que??
> *


DENON turntable


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 29 2007, 11:06 AM~8668407
> *which one? da porn?
> *


Carshowhoes :biggrin: so ya porn :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 29 2007, 10:04 AM~8668390
> *better jump in
> *



nah. Im more into fixing the crap "graphic designers" send me to actually get it to print. It may look purty on the screen, its a different story getting it to rip through the darned direct to plate processors.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:07 AM~8668417
> *DENON turntable
> *


no bueno for caca. only good tt's out on the market are the untouchable Technics 1200 and the Vestax pdx2000 :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 09:01 AM~8668360
> *Thats like VinylDJ vs MP3 DJ....theres the hard way or the easy way.  All a style is is basically a preapplied set of those same commands you mentioned to give a certain look and then once applied...it can be customized.  I dont believe in reinventing the wheel....just taking someone elses wheels and making them better.
> *



:biggrin: you sound like my partner...wasn't knocking your work or style, but I like the way you think. It's how most of us Artist/Designers think always reinventing stuff... even Picasso said it.

"Every act of creation is first an act of destruction" Pablo Picasso


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 29 2007, 10:07 AM~8668416
> *So thats what happen to Richmond Ave.  :biggrin:
> :dunno:
> *


Hey I didnt do all the shootings and gang activity that brought out the cops to Richmond...I used to enjoy cruising it too. Sorry...it wasnt me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 29 2007, 10:09 AM~8668441
> *:biggrin:  you sound like my partner...wasn't knocking your work or style, but I like the way you think. It's how most of us Artist/Designers think always reinventing stuff...  even Picasso said it.
> 
> "Every act of creation is first an act of destruction" Pablo Picasso
> *



si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:09 AM~8668440
> *no bueno for caca.  only good tt's out on the market are the untouchable Technics 1200 and the Vestax pdx2000 :biggrin:
> *


Now I am speaking your lingo....chinese...cause I no know caca :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:10 AM~8668449
> *Hey I didnt do all the shootings and gang activity that brought out the cops to Richmond...I used to enjoy cruising it too.  Sorry...it wasnt me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 09:24 AM~8667745
> *I'm so ready for this week to be over...
> *


x2 this weekend, Im bbq'n 2 of every animal. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

someone put my face in one of the caballeros sitting down.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 29 2007, 10:33 AM~8668145
> *You boxing tomorrow honey???
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 29 2007, 10:09 AM~8668441
> *:biggrin:  you sound like my partner...wasn't knocking your work or style, but I like the way you think. It's how most of us Artist/Designers think always reinventing stuff...  even Picasso said it.
> 
> "Every act of creation is first an act of destruction" Pablo Picasso
> *


yeah...for art for the sake of art...I totally agree...and also believe what you say....but for the client that requests a certain graphic...rather than wasting time convincing them what they SHOULD like....the already have a preconceived notion of what their project should look like....usually based on something they saw elsewhere....so to be cost effective and give the client what they want...I dont bother reinventing the wheel. Only on projects close to me that I am very involved in do I go all out.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2007, 10:12 AM~8668464
> *x2 this weekend, Im bbq'n 2 of every animal.  :cheesy:
> *


You roasting up Noah's Ark?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

found an old picture of nick


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:15 AM~8668488
> *You roasting up Noah's Ark?
> *


Im noah of the bbq pit


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:16 AM~8668496
> *found an old picture of nick
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thats me, MustangJoe, Los, Olivia and Amanda back there!!! Thats was at that show at that school :biggrin: oh yeah and some black guy doin a Sprite commercial for free. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:17 AM~8668509
> *Hey thats me, MustangJoe, Los, Olivia and Amanda back there!!! Thats was at that show at that school :biggrin:
> *


yep a wet day but we kept going


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:06 AM~8558868
> *Los Vatos Locos = Worth checking it out
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 29 2007, 10:09 AM~8668439
> *nah. Im more into fixing the crap "graphic designers" send me to actually get it to print. It may look purty on the screen, its a different story getting it to rip through the darned direct to plate processors.
> 
> 
> *


 you refering to color seperation like I do for screen printing or graphics designed in RGB but to be printed in CMYK or maybe an image designed at a different aspect ratio than to be printed at...please elaborate. I get people asking me for flyers....but I tell them I need to know sizes so I can design accordingly. The same graphic for a 2-up flyer may not fit on a 5x7 etc etc. What should "graphic designers" look out for?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got my halloween costume in from ups. dj'ing for an 80's party on the 27th of oct. and requirement was to wear one. went with this.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:22 AM~8668541
> *TTT
> *


Vatos Locos huh? I knwo them guys from back in the days with that GF that had 3 kids (not the recent biter). Her bestfriend was the singers girlfriend. They have a kid together.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:25 AM~8668554
> *got my halloween costume in from ups.  dj'ing for an 80's party on the 27th of oct. and requirement was to wear one.  went with this.
> 
> 
> ...


Well you could have been this :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 09:17 AM~8668509
> *Hey thats me, MustangJoe, Los, Olivia and Amanda back there!!! Thats was at that show at that school :biggrin:  oh yeah and some black guy doin a Sprite commercial for free. :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:26 AM~8668565
> *Well you could have been this  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nah, already got my mule


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:23 AM~8668546
> *you refering to color seperation like I do for screen printing or graphics designed in RGB but to be printed in CMYK or maybe an image designed at a different aspect ratio than to be printed at...please elaborate. I get people asking me for flyers....but I tell them I need to know sizes so I can design accordingly.  The same graphic for a 2-up flyer may not fit on a 5x7 etc etc.  What should "graphic designers" look out for?
> *



si.

plus lpi's, dpi's, greyscales, pantones mixed with "renamed" colors, spot colors mixed with cmyk, fonts missing, text reflow, knockouts, bleeds, readers spreads vs printers spreads... :biggrin: I can go on forever....

Its called Pre-Flighting people.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Aug 29 2007, 10:26 AM~8668563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:25 AM~8668555
> *Vatos Locos huh?  I knwo them guys from back in the days with that GF that had 3 kids (not the recent biter). Her bestfriend was the singers girlfriend.  They have a kid together.
> *


ok.... :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 29 2007, 10:28 AM~8668578
> *si.
> 
> plus lpi's, dpi's, greyscales, pantones mixed with "renamed" colors, spot colors mixed with cmyk, fonts missing, text reflow, knockouts, bleeds, readers spreads vs printers spreads...  :biggrin: I can go on forever....
> ...


Sounds more like an excuse to charge a premium re-design or setup fee.  How do people take it when you say...i know you paid someone for this image...now you gotta pay me to get this image to print appropriately? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:29 AM~8668579
> *No neat chrome text?
> *


sent it out to get gold plated


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:30 AM~8668593
> *Sounds more like an excuse to charge a premium re-design or setup fee.   How do people take it when you say...i know you paid someone for this image...now you gotta pay me to get this image to print appropriately? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Well if it isnt "fixed" by the production artist, then it probably will not look anything close to what they have seen on screen or what came out of a laser printer. Its better that they sign off on a press proof once all the bugs have been worked out of it. 
But yeah they dont like taking it up the arse twice for things LOL!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 29 2007, 10:31 AM~8668603
> *sent it out to get gold plated
> *


oooh upgraydd :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 29 2007, 10:25 AM~8668554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 11:36 AM~8668648
> *and you have the funk to go with it...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


a huevo :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey whats that over there?!?!?

Now that you are all distracted....boom! something lowrider related.





























Alberto NMEIMAGE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

---ES TODO---


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:53 AM~8668804
> *---ES TODO---
> 
> 
> ...



chingow....my mustache looks thick.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 11:57 AM~8668832
> *chingow....my mustache looks thick.... :biggrin:
> *


so that the adelitas can enjoy las brosha rides... check out my botas buey :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 09:50 AM~8668776
> *Hey whats that over there?!?!?
> 
> Now that you are all distracted....boom! something lowrider related.
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:58 AM~8668837
> *so that the adelitas can enjoy las brosha rides...  check out my botas buey  :cheesy:
> *


i'm surprised nick isn't holdin the plaque.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 08:18 AM~8668052
> *hey goofy
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE..NOW ONE IN RED SIR...  ..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 12:04 PM~8668890
> *i'm surprised nick isn't holdin the plaque.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 11:04 AM~8668890
> *i'm surprised nick isn't holdin the plaque.... :biggrin:
> *


which one? this one?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:09 AM~8668950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL..FKIN *******....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 12:10 PM~8668961
> *LOL..FKIN *******....
> *


Hold up bish you're about to get in the picture also. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:10 AM~8668961
> *LOL..FKIN *******....
> *


fkin ethpanioles :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 12:13 PM~8668987
> *fkin ethpanioles :0
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather wear a sombrero than looking like Hamlet :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 29 2007, 09:33 AM~8668145
> *You boxing tomorrow honey???
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Lol!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 29 2007, 11:09 AM~8668950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to be or not to be......mas puto que la chingada...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 09:41 AM~8668203
> *still waiting.....
> *


Greedy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 11:16 AM~8669013
> *I'd rather wear a sombrero than looking like Hamlet  :ugh:
> *



It says this fool wearing his "captain hat" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:13 AM~8668987
> *fkin ethpanioles :0
> 
> 
> ...


REAL ESPANIOLES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 12:23 PM~8669078
> *It says this fool wearing his "captain hat"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


que onda con las pantyhose??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Boom Chika Wah Wah


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:23 AM~8669078
> *It says this fool wearing his "captain hat"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


aye aye capitan
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:26 AM~8669101
> *Boom Chika Wah Wah
> 
> 
> ...


found yalls family picture









:biggrin: nice feathers


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Spanish Goucho Dancer costume


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 12:29 PM~8669140
> *Spanish Goucho Dancer costume
> 
> 
> ...


cha' cha' cha' cha' chaaaaa' cha' cha' cha' chaaaa'!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:28 AM~8669129
> *found yalls family picture
> 
> 
> ...


It WAS nice til the ethpanioles came and messed it all up. :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:32 AM~8669164
> *It WAS nice til the ethpanioles came and messed it all up. :angry:
> *












hexfoot...go pick your corn... :biggrin:

you rather speak pow wow..or espanol... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

THE TURDS...........
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:34 AM~8669187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gee thnx for bringing civilization and herpes to the heathen cultures of mexico.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 12:37 PM~8669212
> *Gee thnx for bringing civilization and herpes to the heathen cultures of mexico.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

enuff of the history..back to lowriding


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this bitch is clean

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/408949222.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pinches indios pata rajada... 









j/p


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:41 AM~8669253
> *enuff of the history..back to lowriding
> *



Hey whats that over there?!?!?

Now that you are all distracted....boom! something lowrider related.





























Alberto NMEIMAGE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:42 AM~8669267
> *Hey whats that over there?!?!?
> 
> Now that you are all distracted....boom! something lowrider related.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 11:39 AM~8669234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


The Aztecs gave the Spaniards rooms and food. In return, the Spaniards imprisoned their emperor, spread some nasty diseases, and in the long run, took over their kingdom! 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 12:43 PM~8669280
> *The Aztecs gave the Spaniards rooms and food.  In return, the Spaniards imprisoned their emperor, spread some nasty diseases, and in the long run, took over their kingdom!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


not for long, if you look back when was spain and france thrown out of Mexico?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 11:43 AM~8669280
> *The Aztecs gave the Spaniards rooms and food.  In return, the Spaniards imprisoned their emperor, spread some nasty diseases, and in the long run, took over their kingdom!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


yeah them dark skinned indian thought them blonde haired blue eyed 6 foot tall dudes on humongous clydesdales wearing shiny armor were like gods or something...until they raped their women and stole their gold.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 11:44 AM~8669286
> *not for long, if you look back when was spain and france thrown out of Mexico?
> *



too late they had already spread their seed....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 29 2007, 12:46 PM~8669298
> *too late they had already spread their seed....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 29 2007, 11:46 AM~8669298
> *too late they had already spread their seed....
> *


now you got light complected mexicans like me...or even blonde haired blue eyed mexicans with hairy chests where the indians of Mejicles are dark lampinio (no body hair) people if short stature with dark hair and eyes. damn...i am a mutt! A spexican!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

all yall have spanish blood... names....etc..:uh: 
unless you rather be called...lightfoot..bear claw..corn picker..etc.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

enuff of the history..back to lowriding  






:cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:51 AM~8669326
> *enuff of the history..back to lowriding
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:48 AM~8669315
> *now you got light complected mexicans like me...or even blonde haired blue eyed mexicans with hairy chests where the indians of Mejicles are dark lampinio (no body hair) people if short stature with dark hair and eyes.  damn...i am a mutt! A spexican!!
> *



si


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 12:53 PM~8669333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anybody know someone who goes by the name of caddy king? he used to have a kandy rootbeer 2 door fleet on 15s and vogues back in the day.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:49 AM~8669318
> *all yall have spanish blood... names....etc..:uh:
> unless you rather be called...lightfoot..bear claw..corn picker..etc.. :uh:
> *


kneegro!! those are native indians of upper north america....teh indians of the southern N.America region loved consanants. Hence names like tenochtitlan, tnenocohatl, Oaxaca, Nahuatl, etc etc.

Twenty Days of the Aztec Month 

Snake - Coatl 
Lizard - Cuetzpallin 
House - Calli 
Wind - Ehecatl 
Crocodile - Cipactli 
Flower - Xochitl 
Rain - Quiahuitl 
Flint - Tecpatl 
Movement - Ollin 
Vulture - Cozcacuauhtli 
Eagle - Cuauhtle 
Jaguar - Ocelotl 
Cane - Acatl 
Herb - Malinalli 
Monkey - Ozomatli 
Hairless Dog - Itzquintli 
Water - Atl 
Rabbit - Tochtli 
Deer - Mazatl 
Skull - Miquiztli 


yeah but I guess with a last name like Aguirre....I cant be native aztec.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 12:19 PM~8669036
> *Yes! Lol!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:56 AM~8669352
> *kneegro!! those are native indians of upper north america....teh indians of the southern N.America region loved consanants.  Hence names like tenochtitlan, tnenocohatl, Oaxaca, Nahuatl,  etc etc.
> 
> Twenty Days of the Aztec Month
> ...


*PLEASE LORD MAKE HIM STOP!!* :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:57 AM~8669367
> *PLEASE LORD MAKE HIM STOP!!    :angry:
> *


It will all be over soon...just look away.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:57 AM~8669370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS KEVIN BULLAC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:58 AM~8669382
> *It will all be over soon...just look away.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD MOVIE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 12:58 PM~8669382
> *It will all be over soon...just look away.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good movie.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:56 AM~8669352
> *kneegro!! those are native indians of upper north america....teh indians of the southern N.America region loved consanants.  Hence names like tenochtitlan, tnenocohatl, Oaxaca, Nahuatl,  etc etc.
> 
> Twenty Days of the Aztec Month
> ...


Hairless Cat - Itznthari..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 11:23 AM~8669077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:49 AM~8669318
> *all yall have spanish blood... names....etc..:uh:
> unless you rather be called...lightfoot..bear claw..corn picker..etc.. :uh:
> *


DANGIT!! I guess im about as Ethpaniol as you.. :angry:  :tears:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2007, 11:01 AM~8669410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM TO LIGHT AND I DONT HAVE A CENTERPEED (sp) UNDER MY NOSE TO BE IN THIS PIC... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 01:03 PM~8669426
> *DANGIT!! I guess im about as Ethpaniol as you..  :angry:    :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


ya con el history :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 11:03 AM~8669426
> *DANGIT!! I guess im about as Ethpaniol as you..  :angry:    :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

on a side note....its friggin raining like the end of the world over here...and I was gonna go out for lunch. Lets see if it clears up in 30mins :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 01:05 PM~8669447
> *on a side note....its friggin raining like the end of the world over here...and I was gonna go out for lunch.  Lets see if it clears up in 30mins :0
> *


OH FUCK!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

seriously mac2lac looks like fucking Saddam in that picture


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2007, 01:06 PM~8669457
> *seriously mac2lac looks like fucking Saddam in that picture
> *


i fucking think so too.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2007, 11:06 AM~8669457
> *seriously mac2lac looks like fucking Saddam in that picture
> *


BIG ASS MUSTACH.. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 29 2007, 12:55 PM~8669348
> *anybody know someone who goes by the name of caddy king? he used to have a kandy rootbeer 2 door fleet on 15s and vogues back in the day.
> *


I know a guy named joe from alief that used to roll a candy rootbeer 2 door fleet on 15s n vogues. never knew him as caddy king.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 12:07 PM~8669464
> *i fucking think so too.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 29 2007, 11:07 AM~8669469
> *I know a guy named joe from alief that used to roll a candy rootbeer 2 door fleet on 15s n vogues. never knew him as caddy king.
> *


hater.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 01:11 PM~8669509
> *hater.
> *


if u say so


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 29 2007, 01:12 PM~8669519
> *if u say so
> *


you still don't know who that asian guy was that use to roll a cabrio caddy back in the days at Memorial park?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 01:14 PM~8669530
> *you still don't know who that asian guy was that use to roll a cabrio caddy back in the days at Memorial park?
> *


i knew him..... it was a chop!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

robledo , sup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 29 2007, 01:15 PM~8669535
> *i knew him..... it was a chop!
> *


why back when i mentioned him you said you didn't know him? orale buey don't get sentimental :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Aug 29 2007, 12:06 PM~8669457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 01:16 PM~8669553
> *why back when i mentioned him you said you didn't know him?  orale buey don't get sentimental  :ugh:
> *


only met him once or twice.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 29 2007, 01:17 PM~8669565
> *only met him once or twice.
> *


he was a cool chino though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 11:17 AM~8669562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did that guy from louisiana ever call you back????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 01:17 PM~8669562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put both in your culo and walk on your elbows :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 01:18 PM~8669570
> *he was a cool chino though
> *


from what i member si!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 29 2007, 01:20 PM~8669592
> *from what i member si!
> *


he had latina bishes all the time. Cho Mah Mai [avengemydeath] would have freaked out.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 29 2007, 01:07 PM~8669469
> *I know a guy named joe from alief that used to roll a candy rootbeer 2 door fleet on 15s n vogues. never knew him as caddy king.
> *


someone i know said he makes 5th wheel kits, does body work and install sunroofs....does this sound like him?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 29 2007, 01:23 PM~8669629
> *someone i know said he makes 5th wheel kits, does body work and install sunroofs....does this sound like him?
> *


that's liv4lacs fool. but he rolls a cabrio


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 12:18 PM~8669571
> *did that guy from louisiana ever call you back????
> *


yup.....what you need??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 11:28 AM~8669669
> *yup.....what you need??
> *


nothing from him. he never called me back, guess my money aint green enuff for him.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 12:28 PM~8669677
> *nothing from him. he never called me back, guess my money aint green enuff for him.
> *


damn....that's not good for business....he's a pretty cool dude....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Standing from right to left:

El Maestro Sixty8imp, El Pistolero Boiler, El Jugador Death Dealer, Speedy Goof'zalez, Licensiado Provok, Carabina 20/20 Juanito

Sitting from right to left:
El Commandante Latin, El General Nick, El Capitan Mac2lac*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think big john is on the left and big pimp on the right.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 11:32 AM~8669707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the women? Oh I forgot no bodys good enough for them. Their all pimps. I guess dualhex is taking the pic and making you all slim.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 01:35 PM~8669750
> *i think big john is on the left and big pimp on the right.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 12:32 PM~8669707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right to left buey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 29 2007, 01:38 PM~8669776
> *Where are the women?  Oh I forgot no bodys good enough for them.  Their all pimps.  I guess dualhex is taking the pic and making you all slim.
> *


They're encueradas making us sammiches en la cocina! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2007, 01:39 PM~8669782
> *right to left buey
> *


ok, the big john is in the girly boots and sixty8imp is with the pancakes ontop of his head! :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 12:39 PM~8669784
> *They're encueradas making us sammiches en la cocina!  :angry:
> *



YOU SEE BIG PIMP GIVING THEM THE HAND SIGN.......I WANT 3...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Ugh! I have a fkin migrane!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 01:42 PM~8669806
> *Ugh! I have a fkin migrane!!
> *


ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 12:32 PM~8669707
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAN I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE TO HAVE THIS ONE PRINTED OUT AND FRAMED FOR ME......TOO DAMN FUNNY!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 01:42 PM~8669811
> *MAN I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE TO HAVE THIS ONE PRINTED OUT AND FRAMED FOR ME......TOO DAMN FUNNY!!!!
> *


boiler looks drunk


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 12:42 PM~8669811
> *MAN I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE TO HAVE THIS ONE PRINTED OUT AND FRAMED FOR ME......TOO DAMN FUNNY!!!!
> *


already printed out and hanging on my wall @ work lol!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:57 AM~8669370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 29 2007, 12:43 PM~8669816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too.....hahaha....man....i think i'm going to have to get them printed for the show....hahahahaha......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 11:32 AM~8669707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks good.. 2 funny.. especially death dealer..

mac to lac looks like he strainin a shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 01:49 PM~8669870
> *or constipated
> 
> me too.....hahaha....man....i think i'm going to have to get them printed for the show....hahahahaha......
> *


put the website www.layitlow.com on them and pass them out.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 12:51 PM~8669885
> *put the website www.layitlow.com on them and pass them out.
> *


the l.i.l. Pistoleros! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 11:57 AM~8669943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 11:42 AM~8669811
> *MAN I THINK I'M GOING TO HAVE TO HAVE THIS ONE PRINTED OUT AND FRAMED FOR ME......TOO DAMN FUNNY!!!!
> *


Great idea and post it up at the car show Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8670007

:biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 11:06 AM~8670044
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8670007
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Lol, nice!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 01:32 PM~8669707
> *Standing from right to left:
> 
> El Maestro Sixty8imp, El Pistolero Boiler, El Jugador Death Dealer, Speedy Goof'zalez, Licensiado Provok, Carabina 20/20 Juanito
> ...


 :uh: its Devious now, and are u dislecsic? i'm on far right?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:16 PM~8670177
> *:uh:   its Devious now, and are u dislecsic?  i'm on far right?
> *


Well after all of these vatos said that you were on the right, i went ahead and changed it to make them happy. Technically, you are on the left in the picture.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 01:57 PM~8669943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now that photoshopin. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mac2lac, look like it wasn't even touched. oh yeah, he already county folk :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 01:21 PM~8670229
> *mac2lac, look like it wasn't even touched.  oh yeah, he already county folk      :roflmao:
> *



what you talkin bout with your joto pancake hat.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:21 PM~8670229
> *mac2lac, look like it wasn't even touched.  oh yeah, he already county folk      :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and thats his real mustache.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 02:22 PM~8670237
> *what you talkin bout with your joto pancake hat.... :biggrin:
> *


thats not a hat, that be the fatness. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:24 PM~8670258
> *and thats his real mustache..    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whos the guy sittn at the table lookin like sadaam insane? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2007, 02:25 PM~8670260
> *thats not a hat, that be the fatness.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there u go again golden child.. actin like u skinny..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2007, 01:26 PM~8670269
> *whos the guy sittn at the table lookin like sadaam insane? LOL
> *


lol mac2lac lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:26 PM~8670280
> *there u go again golden child..    actin like u skinny..
> *


if a skinny guy would say that, you might be offended


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2007, 02:26 PM~8670269
> *whos the guy sittn at the table lookin like sadaam insane? LOL
> *


mac2lac, with his highway patrol/super troopers mustache


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2007, 02:26 PM~8670282
> *lol mac2lac lol!
> *


bwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap! :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:27 PM~8670294
> *mac2lac, with his highway patrol/super troopers mustache
> *


that is one impressive "mouth curtain" lol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 01:18 PM~8670200
> *Well after all of these vatos said that you were on the right, i went ahead and changed it to make them happy.  Technically, you are on the left in the picture.
> 
> 
> ...








lol THAT WAS A GOOD ONE.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 29 2007, 02:29 PM~8670314
> *lol THAT WAS A GOOD ONE.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks with the help of unique9deuce


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 29 2007, 12:38 PM~8669776
> *Where are the women?  Oh I forgot no bodys good enough for them.  Their all pimps.  I guess dualhex is taking the pic and making you all slim.
> *


no but I can take the pic and do OTHER wonders....Right big john


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 29 2007, 01:24 PM~8670258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ....flavor savor......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Was happenin h town!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 01:38 PM~8670426
> *:biggrin:  not that thick though fker
> :angry:
> 
> ...


COCHINO!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHA Mac2Lac...maybe you can get your 'stache its own myspace....just look. Tom Selleck's Moustache Myspace :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NEXT TUESDAY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 01:53 PM~8670557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That basically replaces POP huh?? Yeah neever been prolly wont start now.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

My last trip to Bryan TX.....for the Easter 06 Picnic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 02:58 PM~8670603
> *That basically replaces POP huh??  Yeah neever been prolly wont start now.
> *


Never been to party on the plaza?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 02:01 PM~8670636
> *Never been to party on the plaza?
> *


nope


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 03:02 PM~8670643
> *nope
> *


Use to go up until a few years back. Heard they're charging to get in now. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well its been fun and I actually got to read all pages but 1....so now I am gonna get back to work. Yall behave.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hungry.. someone bring me something to eat..

2901 Wilcrest Dr ste500
Houston, TX 77042


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 02:04 PM~8670658
> *Use to go up until a few years back.  Heard they're charging to get in now.  :thumbsdown:
> *


Yea after 8 it was 5 bucks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8670722
> *Yea after 8 it was 5 bucks
> *


kinda steep


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:12 PM~8670735
> *kinda steep
> *


Eh. I was usually there round six so it didn't bother me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 03:15 PM~8670766
> *Eh. I was usually there round six so it didn't bother me.
> *


ya'll brawds get it easy anyway, always "ladys night" somewhere. then ya'll except man to pay for drinks too.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 03:20 PM~8670795
> *ya'll brawds get it easy anyway, always "ladys night" somewhere.    then ya'll except man to pay for drinks too.
> *


put a wig on and hike up your man boobs then! Bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaah ha ha ha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2007, 03:22 PM~8670833
> *put a wig on and hike up your man boobs then! Bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaah ha ha ha!
> *


i dont need a drink that bad. but go for it, if u want.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:20 PM~8670795
> *ya'll brawds get it easy anyway, always "ladys night" somewhere.    then ya'll except man to pay for drinks too.
> *


I don't expect anything. Aint our faults guys are quick to pull out the money and offer to pay for drinks tryin to show off.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2007, 02:22 PM~8670833
> *put a wig on and hike up your man boobs then! Bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaah ha ha ha!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 01:31 PM~8670939
> *I don't expect anything. Aint our faults guys are quick to pull out the money and offer to pay for drinks tryin to show off.
> *


never me. never


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 03:31 PM~8670939
> *I don't expect anything. Aint our faults guys are quick to pull out the money and offer to pay for drinks tryin to show off.
> *


  idiots


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 02:35 PM~8670978
> *never me. never
> *


:angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 03:31 PM~8670939
> *I don't expect anything. Aint our faults guys are quick to pull out the money and offer to pay for drinks tryin to show off.
> *


ok, except a yukon huh? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2007, 02:36 PM~8670990
> * idiots
> *


Exactly.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 03:38 PM~8671023
> *Exactly.
> *


it gotta be someone i know, and cool wif to buy em a drink.. otherwise they just a heffa thats gonna go thirsty


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 03:38 PM~8671021
> *ok, except a yukon huh?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 03:39 PM~8671037
> *it gotta be someone i know, and cool wif to buy em a drink..  otherwise they just a heffa thats gonna go thirsty
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:38 PM~8671021
> *ok, except a yukon huh?  :uh:
> *


I'd have to be a dam fool to believe I'd be gettin a yukon jus cuz.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 03:42 PM~8671062
> *I'd have to be a dam fool to believe I'd be gettin a yukon jus cuz.
> *


maxima?  and nobody said "jus cuz"..sure u earned it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:39 PM~8671037
> *it gotta be someone i know, and cool wif to buy em a drink..  otherwise they just a heffa thats gonna go thirsty
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2007, 02:40 PM~8671043
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: Don't get put in check.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:45 PM~8671072
> *maxima?          and nobody said "jus cuz"..sure u earned it
> *


:0 Lmao! Fk you!!! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 01:42 PM~8671062
> *I'd have to be a dam fool to believe I'd be gettin a yukon jus cuz.
> *


have faith young grasshopper


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 03:55 PM~8671131
> *:uh:  Don't get put in check.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 02:57 PM~8671155
> *have faith young grasshopper
> *


:uh: Ha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

change of plans.. i'm free tomorrow..

who down for wings-n-more?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 02:02 PM~8671198
> *:uh:  Ha!
> *


do what u do and the lone will take care of u   






:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sounds nasty!

noids are ready and boxed up.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 12:59 PM~8670612
> *My last trip to Bryan TX.....for the Easter 06 Picnic
> 
> 
> ...


been a minute.....  ..damn my lil boy is small in that pic...he growin to fast.. 

lol..look at latin feeding david's pitbull...***** crazy..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2007, 04:14 PM~8671329
> *noids are ready and boxed up.
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8671277
> *do what u do and the lone will take care of u
> :uh:
> *


Is that right.... :cheesy:



:ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 03:18 PM~8671369
> *been a minute.....  ..damn my lil boy is small in that pic...he growin to fast..
> 
> lol..look at latin feeding david's pitbull...***** crazy..
> *


man time does go by fast....i think you realize it more when you have kids.....i know i do....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 02:24 PM~8671427
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


fuck u and ur pics


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 03:35 PM~8671548
> *man time does go by fast.... i think you realize it more when you have kids.....i know i do....
> *


x1000000000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 29 2007, 04:35 PM~8671548
> *man time does go by fast....i think you realize it more when you have kids.....i know i do....
> *


damn..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

glad i aint got kids. ya'll o' strollers in da back seat of low actin azz's


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 03:58 PM~8671790
> *glad i aint got kids.  ya'll o' strollers in da back seat of low actin azz's
> *


Lmao! Ur throwed off


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 03:58 PM~8671790
> *glad i aint got kids.  ya'll o' strollers in da back seat of low actin azz's
> *



and car seat..... :biggrin: 

my babies are the best thing that has ever happened to me......everyday it's something new with them.....you just realize how good life is when you see them smile......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd guess i'd feel same if i had kids.. but i dont.. so i enjoy fat pockets, and not having to change pampers.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 04:10 PM~8671867
> *i'd guess i'd feel same if i had kids.. but i dont..  so i enjoy fat pockets, and not having to change pampers.
> *


:uh:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 29 2007, 01:20 PM~8669592
> *from what i member si!
> *


*Liv4Lacs *

  Empty your PM box homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 05:14 PM~8671900
> *:uh:
> *


well, ok.. ok ok.. i guess i meant, if i was raising my kids.. geez


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 04:34 PM~8672091
> *well, ok.. ok ok..  i guess i meant, if i was raising my kids..  geez
> *


K.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 04:10 PM~8671867
> *i'd guess i'd feel same if i had kids.. but i dont..  so i enjoy fat pockets, and not having to change pampers.
> *


HAHAH yeah...for now I enjoy the nephew and nieces...its fun playing with them ,spoiling them and then givin them back at the end of the day. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 06:37 PM~8672637
> *HAHAH yeah...for now I enjoy the nephew and nieces...its fun playing with them ,spoiling them and then givin them back at the end of the day. :biggrin:
> *


when it comes to gifts, i get my niece's the loudest, most annoying gifts.. just to piss off their folks.. one has b-day coming soon..thinkin drum set 


gonna be one loud azz house, with drum set and 3 kids under 10


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 05:40 PM~8672668
> *when it comes to gifts, i get my niece's the loudest, most annoying gifts..  just to piss off their folks.. one has b-day coming soon..thinkin drum set
> gonna be one loud azz house, with drum set and 3 kids under 10
> 
> ...


HAHA mine make messes...bubble machines, Write EVERYWHERE chalk, Water guns, or toys that come in a million parts. Sometimes the noisy ones are on accident :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 01:32 PM~8669707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is too funny!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 29 2007, 06:07 PM~8672923
> *that shit is too funny!
> *


HAHA notice i didnt get PSed....for fear of my wrath!! HAHAHA jk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2007, 11:32 AM~8669707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: oh man someone give latin some work 2 do :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2007, 01:31 PM~8670939
> *I don't expect anything. Aint our faults guys are quick to pull out the money and offer to pay for drinks tryin to show off.
> *


I don't expect anything either, but it's nice when they do. I can't complain. At the firme dance I only paid for maybe one drink. If I remember right I got a free drink from Goofy, Avenge... and sixty8 was scared of me. Member?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8671867
> *i'd guess i'd feel same if i had kids.. but i dont..  so i enjoy fat pockets, and not having to change pampers.
> *


You got kids you just don't know where they live.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 29 2007, 10:53 PM~8674737
> *You got kids you just don't know where they live.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2007, 04:10 PM~8671867
> *i'd guess i'd feel same if i had kids.. but i dont..  so i enjoy fat pockets, and not having to change pampers.
> *



by the time you know it, your ass will be just fat and changin your own pampers....hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 29 2007, 11:08 AM~8668942
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE..NOW ONE IN RED SIR...  ..
> *


Slavedriver :uh: Click the thumbnail for full size pic.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:55 PM~8675525
> *Slavedriver  :uh:  Click the thumbnail for full size pic.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 29 2007, 10:01 PM~8674413
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: oh man someone give latin some work 2 do :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Que onda Don Pistolero?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 29 2007, 10:55 PM~8675525
> *Slavedriver  :uh:  Click the thumbnail for full size pic.
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 30 2007, 07:33 AM~8676249
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Te aventastes homie!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 05:34 AM~8676253
> *Te aventastes homie!
> *


huh? not me...homeboy dual did it. It looks good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 30 2007, 07:38 AM~8676265
> *huh? not me...homeboy dual did it. It looks good.
> *


talking about the revolution pic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 06:41 AM~8676271
> *talking about the revolution pic
> *



si, la foto esta perrona...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 29 2007, 09:53 PM~8674737
> *You got kids you just don't know where they live.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 06:34 AM~8676253
> *Te aventastes homie!
> *


x2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 30 2007, 06:38 AM~8676265
> *huh? not me...homeboy dual did it. It looks good.
> *


Yeah...thanks...it took me looking it up. I basically lifted the face off of the 3D version ...did the gradient fill, bevel, then plastic wrap then applied the curve and the applied it again. The plastic wrap effect made it look kinda weird so I undid that so it would be smoother. Thnx, sometimes it takes lighting a fire under my arse to get me to do or learn something...considering what little I know is through trial and error or looking it up like I did the chrome effect last night. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 06:41 AM~8676271
> *talking about the revolution pic
> *


That pic IS sweet!! I use my PS abilities for evil purposes as anyone that goes sneaking into my photobucket can tell you...
HAHA one of my former boys was talking to this chick...I thought she was familiar to me from somewhere...then it dawned of the dead on me!! :0 










HAHA Atmosphere's lack of attention to detail and my fixing it after...hahah











Sometimes I do not use my powers for evil though...








original









edit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i need a favor from anyone coming to the show from h-town....my VP Rob is in search of a drink called LUCKY NIGHT.....

if anyone wouldn't mind getting it for him and bringing it with you....he would greatly appreciate it.....he will repay you at the show....  

thanks....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2007, 08:53 AM~8676789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 08:57 AM~8676806
> *i need a favor from anyone coming to the show from h-town....my VP Rob is in search of a drink called LUCKY NIGHT.....
> 
> if anyone wouldn't mind getting it for him and bringing it with you....he would greatly appreciate it.....he will repay you at the show....
> ...


Thebar.com says no matches for search name


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Quicksearch results Search for 'lucky'. All 6 hits.

1. Lucky Driver (Cocktail. Optional alcohol.)
Ingredients: Coconut liqueur, Lemon juice, Pineapple juice, Grapefruit juice, Orange juice, Sugar syrup 
2. Lucky Lemon (Cocktail. Alcoholic.)
Ingredients: Vodka, 7-Up, Lemonade 
3. Lucky Lindeman (Punch / Party Drink. Alcoholic.)
Ingredients: Vodka, Tropicana, Ice 
4. Lucky Seven (Ordinary Drink. Alcoholic.)
Ingredients: Vodka, Amaretto, Triple sec, 151 proof rum, Jack Daniels, Southern Comfort, Sloe gin, Cranberry juice, Lime juice, Orange juice 
5. Lucky Stiff (Cocktail. Alcoholic.)
Ingredients: Gin, Orange Curacao, Cranberry juice 
6. The Lucky Stud (Shot. Alcoholic.)
Ingredients: Metaxa, Galliano


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2007, 09:01 AM~8676827
> *Thebar.com says no matches for search name
> *



he said he's bought it at liquor stores in houston.....made by cloverleaf......something to do with lil flip.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 10:09 AM~8676874
> *he said he's bought it at liquor stores in houston.....made by cloverleaf......something to do with lil flip.....
> *












rob's the white guy, right?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 09:16 AM~8676914
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haha.....yeah....with the yellow monte..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 10:21 AM~8676956
> *haha.....yeah....with the yellow monte..... :biggrin:
> *


Country G4nG$T4! LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 09:09 AM~8676874
> *he said he's bought it at liquor stores in houston.....made by cloverleaf......something to do with lil flip.....
> *


aahhh its "nites" not "nights"

Flip has his own golden liquor brand, Lucky Nites (which is a blend of pineapple juice, amaretto, and premium vodka).[


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Lucky Nites Golden Liqueur
A perfect blend of Pineapple Juice, Amaretto and Premium Vodka with just a hint of sour. 

Lucky Nites Golden Liqueur is the new taste sensation imported from France. Lucky Nites was made to be consumed straight or with your favorite whiskey, vodka, rum or cognac. 

So don't forget to bring the ice...this may be your Lucky Nite!

AT SPECS LIQUOR
LUCKY NIGHTS 750ML 21.00


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 30 2007, 09:22 AM~8676968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  .....i hadn't heard of it....he just asked me to ask if someone would hook him up.....preciate it homie.....if you or anyone else wouldn't mind getting it, please do so and just let me know.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 09:36 AM~8677067
> *:biggrin:
> 
> .....i hadn't heard of it....he just asked me to ask if someone would hook him up.....preciate it homie.....if you or anyone else wouldn't mind getting it, please do so and just let me know.....
> *


How many bottles the alcoholic want?!?! :biggrin: jk

well it says Specs has it and I gots a Specs card...so imma see if I can swing by and get one. Plus if we drinkin it up, sounds like them bottles of Goose making a trip BACK to Bryan with me hehehe


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2007, 09:38 AM~8677081
> *How many bottles the alcoholic want?!?! :biggrin:  jk
> 
> well it says Specs has it and I gots a Specs card...so imma see if I can swing by and get one.  Plus if we drinkin it up, sounds like them bottles of Goose making a trip BACK to Bryan with me hehehe
> *


if it's $21 each....get 2 please.... :biggrin: 


best drink i've had in a long time!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 10:09 AM~8677315
> *if it's $21 each....get 2 please.... :biggrin:
> best drink i've had in a long time!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2007, 08:01 AM~8676827
> *Thebar.com says no matches for search name
> *



thay sell it at a liquor store on the sw side i think its lil flips drink... cost like 27.99 there :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2007, 10:18 AM~8677372
> *thay sell it at a liquor store on the sw side i think its lil flips drink... cost like 27.99 there  :uh:
> *


21.00 @ Specs for the 750ml bottle. PLus discount for cash and with Specs card and it should be about 18-20. Yeah the little indian liquor store by my crib always has stuff more expensive....i just go in there to buy clove cigs. Well when I smoked....I havent since the 11th.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fucking groupies


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 11:36 AM~8678099
> *fucking groupies
> *



:0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 10:36 AM~8678099
> *fucking groupies
> *


GROUPE THESE NUTS IN YOUR MOUTH..




:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 30 2007, 10:12 AM~8677331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HATER :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 11:36 AM~8678099
> *fucking groupies
> *


Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2007, 12:11 PM~8678441
> *Lol!
> *



Lol!?

?? :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Delta Downs Casino - September 15th in Louisiana is the "Fiestas Patrias" concert/day. Anyone going to it?


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)

CLICK ON THIS LINK BELOW TO VIEW THE SLIDE SHOW FOR JOSE ROCHA...








http://www.slide.com/r/69c9P4Dd5D_OkFg6mNO...l&view=original


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 12:30 PM~8678627
> *Delta Downs Casino - September 15th in Louisiana is the "Fiestas Patrias" concert/day.  Anyone going to it?
> *



Nah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 30 2007, 12:14 PM~8678480
> *Lol!?
> 
> ?? :uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 12:30 PM~8678627
> *Delta Downs Casino - September 15th in Louisiana is the "Fiestas Patrias" concert/day.  Anyone going to it?
> *


Who's performing?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 30 2007, 01:26 PM~8678590
> *si
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holyrollerzpromo2_@Aug 30 2007, 11:31 AM~8678639
> *
> CLICK ON THIS LINK BELOW TO VIEW THE SLIDE SHOW FOR JOSE ROCHA...
> 
> ...



:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 30 2007, 12:48 PM~8678766
> *:yes:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2007, 09:45 AM~8676764
> *Yeah...thanks...it took me looking it up.  I basically lifted the face off of the 3D version ...did the gradient fill, bevel, then plastic wrap then applied the curve and the applied it again.  The plastic wrap effect made it look kinda weird so I undid that so it would be smoother.  Thnx, sometimes it takes lighting a fire under my arse to get me to do or learn something...considering what little I know is through trial and error or looking it up like I did the chrome effect last night.  :biggrin:
> *


nerd


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. 

who down for wings-n-more tomorrow nite? 

emilianos saturday nite?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Alberto Aguirre - el Spexican
NMEIMAGE.COM


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)

THE SHIRTS IN MEMORY OF JOSE ROCHA ARE FOR SALE FOR $15. GO BY SHORTY'S OR CALL 713-880-3119 ALL PROCEEDINGS WILL GO TO HIS CAR.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8679150


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 01:40 PM~8679167
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8679150
> *


Lol!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2007, 12:32 PM~8679106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rain or shine???

If its raining.....EMPIRE gonna stay home...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 01:00 PM~8679300
> *rain or shine???
> 
> If its raining.....EMPIRE gonna stay home...
> *


yeah me too no fenders bad for engine with water an such....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 02:00 PM~8679300
> *rain or shine???
> 
> If its raining.....EMPIRE gonna stay home...
> *



ay tu........yes rain or shine......either way it's goin down......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 01:06 PM~8679361
> *ay tu........yes rain or shine......either way it's goin down......
> *


  ...Kool....we bringin Ham's Navi......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 02:08 PM~8679368
> * ...Kool....we bringin Ham's Navi......
> *


  the NASTIgator...... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 30 2007, 01:04 PM~8679338
> *yeah me too no fenders bad for engine with water an such....
> *


The Green Truck??? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 30 2007, 02:04 PM~8679338
> *yeah me too no fenders bad for engine with water an such....
> *


 










not a drop of rain yet today......it was 50% yesterday and it rained for 20 min.........so hopefully we will be good to go......been prayin daily!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 30 2007, 01:11 PM~8679398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully i might put my fenders back on... dont know yet...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 11:30 AM~8678627
> *Delta Downs Casino - September 15th in Louisiana is the "Fiestas Patrias" concert/day.  Anyone going to it?
> *


if i remember correctly delta downs only has slot machines, biggest sucker casino in the state...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 03:25 PM~8679534
> *if i remember correctly delta downs only has slot machines, biggest sucker casino in the state...
> *


me vale verga, i'm going for the station.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 03:25 PM~8679534
> *if i remember correctly delta downs only has slot machines, biggest sucker casino in the state...
> *


we can go to sam houston raceway(horse track).. i doubed $ da one time i went. 

machines there, even let u bet on races besides ones there.. linked to all horse tracks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 01:29 PM~8679560
> *we can go to sam houston raceway(horse track)..    i doubed $ da one time i went.
> 
> machines there, even let u bet on races besides ones there..  linked to all horse tracks.
> *


is this before or after you pay me the money u owe me?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 03:30 PM~8679570
> *is this before or after you pay me the money u owe me?
> *


fk $ i owe you. charge it to da game


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

BEST CAR - $500
BEST TRUCK - $500
BEST EURO/IMPORT - $250
BEST TRADITIONAL - $250
BEST MOTORCYCLE - $250
BEST BIKE - $250
BEST TRIKE - $250

MOST ENTRIES - $500

APPRECIATION AWARD - $100
(ANY CLUB WITH 20 OR MORE ENTRIES)

SINGLE PUMP - $250
DOUBLE PUMP - $250
TRUCK HOP - $250

I WILL HAVE A NEW FLYER POSTED UP SOON WITH THESE CHANGES.

PRE REGISTER TO GET A BETTER PRICE. YOU CAN DOWNLOAD A FORM IF YOU GO TO http://www.myspace.com/menmpromotions .

DOWNLOAD THE FORM AND MAIL IT IN.

THANKS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8678748
> *Who's performing?
> *


doesnt matter, u cant go. we got plans.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 12:13 PM~8678973
> *aight..
> 
> who down for wings-n-more tomorrow nite?
> ...


grandma said its cool to go or what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2007, 01:42 PM~8678748
> *Who's performing?
> *


deeezzz nuttttzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 03:32 PM~8679589
> *grandma said its cool to go or what?
> *


umm. yeah.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 01:31 PM~8679576
> *fk $ i owe you.  charge it to da game
> *


bitch ima charge my nuts across your baby mamas forehead if u dont give me my motherfuckin money


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 03:33 PM~8679606
> *bitch ima charge my nuts across your baby mamas forehead if u dont give me my motherfuckin money
> *


u aint got enough game to score my baby momma.. 


matter of fact, i'm starting to have doubts even like females. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

baby momma would steal rob u blind.. and come home to me after.. and bring the "tropical paradise" along


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 02:00 PM~8679300
> *rain or shine???
> 
> If its raining.....EMPIRE gonna stay home...
> *


The Empire is not I repeat IS NOT waterproof....maybe water resistant but not proof. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Aug 29 2007, 05:20 PM~8671940
> *Liv4Lacs
> 
> Empty your PM box homie
> *


das gonna take all week :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 02:33 PM~8679606
> *bitch ima charge my nuts across your baby mamas forehead if u dont give me my motherfuckin money
> *



this *****....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 02:31 PM~8679583
> *doesnt matter, u cant go. we got plans.
> *


Oh that's the weekend...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2007, 01:45 PM~8679707
> *The Empire is not I repeat IS NOT waterproof....maybe water resistant but not proof. :uh:
> *


Hex...stay away from the white out...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2007, 01:57 PM~8679802
> *Oh that's the weekend...
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 30 2007, 02:20 PM~8679475
> *Nope, im takin revenge out there no interior just two seats and some carpet...lol thats dedication mayne...
> hopefully i might put my fenders back on... dont know yet...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 02:58 PM~8679807
> *Hex...stay away from the white out...
> *












hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 01:59 PM~8679824
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


stop swingin.... :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 02:32 PM~8679589
> *grandma said its cool to go or what?
> *


Mest up. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 04:01 PM~8679844
> *stop swingin.... :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 02:03 PM~8679857
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: ...startin shit already...lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 02:33 PM~8679606
> *bitch ima charge my nuts across your baby mamas forehead if u dont give me my motherfuckin money
> *


Cochino


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 04:03 PM~8679860
> *:biggrin: ...startin shit already...lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 02:05 PM~8679872
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i better stop before all you ******* try to gang up on me again... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 04:06 PM~8679883
> *i better stop before all you ******* try to gang up on me again... :biggrin:
> *


Support, Respect and Unity 


:biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 02:06 PM~8679883
> *i better stop before all you ******* try to gang up on me again... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: wats wrong with being mex??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 04:06 PM~8679886
> *Support, Respect and Unity
> :biggrin:
> *


fk all those things..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 30 2007, 04:08 PM~8679902
> *:angry:  wats wrong with being mex???????  :biggrin:
> *


He's just in denial


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 02:06 PM~8679886
> *Support, Respect and Unity
> :biggrin:
> *


  HLC .....4/life


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 02:09 PM~8679908
> *fk all those things..
> 
> *


shut your hot pocket hole..!!!  :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 04:09 PM~8679915
> *  HLC .....4/life
> *


For some


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 02:09 PM~8679909
> *He's just in denial
> *


 :uh: ..what ever you say DJ MEXICO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 04:11 PM~8679924
> *:uh: ..what ever you say DJ MEXICO
> *


How many ethpanoles are in your car club?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 30 2007, 02:08 PM~8679902
> *:angry:  wats wrong with being mex???????  :biggrin:
> *


nothing...u dont know what we are talking bout... :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2007, 04:05 PM~8679871
> *Cochino
> *


wat?!


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 02:09 PM~8679909
> *He's just in denial
> *


lol :rofl:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 02:12 PM~8679933
> *How many ethpanoles are in your car club?
> *


2....  ...3...cubans....10 ...mexicans...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 04:14 PM~8679952
> *2....  ...3...cubans....10 ...mexicans...
> *


o si? who is the other Hispania?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2007, 02:59 PM~8679820
> *
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 30 2007, 04:16 PM~8679963
> *
> *


Wrong topic numbnuts, that's a california folk.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 30 2007, 03:01 PM~8679844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who pulled their dick out this monkey's mouth??? :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 02:15 PM~8679957
> *o si?  who is the other Hispania?
> *


david


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 04:18 PM~8679986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


picture don't show esa, says exceeded bandwith


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 30 2007, 03:13 PM~8679942
> *wat?!
> *


I wasn't talkin bout you this time. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 04:18 PM~8679986
> *who pulled their dick out this monkey's mouth??? :angry:
> *


still mad about mustache thing huh? and yes, it is that thick.. no photoshop tricks there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 04:18 PM~8679989
> *david
> *


I have a homeboy whose chick stressed she was from spain. too bad we met her parents and they spilled the frijoles about them being from mexico. :tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 30 2007, 04:19 PM~8679999
> *I wasn't talkin bout you this time. Lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 30 2007, 04:21 PM~8680016
> *:uh:
> *


Cho Mah Mai!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey whats up goofy?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 30 2007, 02:22 PM~8680022
> *hey whats up goofy?
> *


Wut up wit ya....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 04:21 PM~8680020
> *Cho Mah Mai!
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 30 2007, 03:19 PM~8679992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha.....na pancake boy.....that don't bother me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 04:18 PM~8679986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 02:18 PM~8679986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 01:23 PM~8680029
> *Wut up wit ya....
> *


 being board bout to get ready for work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 04:18 PM~8679986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 30 2007, 02:24 PM~8680041
> *being board bout to get ready for work.
> *


shit im bout to get off......  430....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 03:24 PM~8680038
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: .....the spmex..... :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 01:26 PM~8680056
> *shit im bout to get off......  430....
> *


fun stuff


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 02:26 PM~8680063
> *:biggrin: .....the spmex..... :biggrin:
> *


man i was fucked up that night... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 30 2007, 02:27 PM~8680067
> *fun stuff
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 03:27 PM~8680070
> *man i was fucked up that night... :biggrin:
> *



malibu will do that to you :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

im out!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2007, 04:30 PM~8680092
> *im out!!!!
> *


x2 need to finish up here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Aug 30 2007, 04:24 PM~8680041
> *being board bout to get ready for work.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 01:36 PM~8680126
> *:uh:
> *


What ? i think its my last weekend working at the bar so you better come out and see me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Aye darkness, this dude copied yo sheeeit!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Aug 30 2007, 04:42 PM~8680164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 01:32 PM~8679590
> *deeezzz  nuttttzzzzzzzzz
> *


aww she got "got"



> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 30 2007, 02:44 PM~8680177
> *Aye darkness, this dude copied yo sheeeit!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:
fker..
well mines is the sic deville"screwed and chopped"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 03:24 PM~8680497
> *
> 
> 
> ...



spam :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 30 2007, 04:13 PM~8679942
> *wat?!
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 30 2007, 03:01 PM~8679842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have white contacts....scared the chit outta kids at CiCi's pizza :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 30 2007, 03:44 PM~8680177
> *Aye darkness, this dude copied yo sheeeit!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, 713ridaz, *MR.64wagon*

damn foo.. u still here.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2007, 07:45 PM~8681501
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sic713, 713ridaz, MR.64wagon
> 
> ...


he waitin for me to say something.. theres like a 24 hour watch on me. hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

me vale :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2007, 09:15 PM~8682103
> *me vale :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2007, 09:15 PM~8682103
> *me vale :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 07:32 PM~8682224
> *:uh:
> *


is the regal 4 sale yet :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't get it. When I was younger and looked much better than I do I never got these offers. I went to Shell to put gas in my car and the clerk said if I give you a six pack can I touch your boobs? What the f............. I said no, how about a 12 pack. :biggrin: No but seriously I was like what? But where the F..... was my body guard at, off at Wings and More. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2007, 09:44 PM~8682317
> *is the regal 4 sale yet :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


nah, i don't even bring it out that much. no one believes when i say it's clean as hell


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 30 2007, 08:32 AM~8677046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds good. I love pineapple.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2007, 07:51 PM~8682368
> *nah, i don't even bring it out that much.  no one believes when i say it's clean as hell
> *


that's why u need to take out sometimes homie, para que le pege el sol :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

QHE ONDA DON BOILER :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2007, 10:04 PM~8682449
> *that's why u need to take out sometimes homie, para que le pege el sol :biggrin:
> *


Aver cuando. dj shortdog wants to take a cruise this weekend. probably monday since we'll be off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 30 2007, 09:50 PM~8682358
> *I don't get it.  When I was younger and looked much better than I do I never got these offers.  I went to Shell to put gas in my car and the clerk said if I give you a six pack can I touch your boobs?  What the f.............  I said no, how about a 12 pack. :biggrin:   No but seriously I was like what?  But where the F..... was my body guard at, off at Wings and More. :uh:
> *


so wheres my 12pack?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 08:15 PM~8682537
> *so wheres my 12pack?
> *


you lost that a looooooonnggggg time ago...
:ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 30 2007, 05:03 PM~8680784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2007, 05:03 PM~8680784
> *spam :biggrin:
> *


I still have some from the last hurricane scare hno: hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 04:52 AM~8684543
> *si?
> *



really? no. 

it was dead....carry on.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 07:25 AM~8684684
> *si
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 07:59 AM~8684797
> *mest up
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 31 2007, 08:04 AM~8684813
> *:yes:
> *


Have you talked to Oscar  ?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 08:10 AM~8684837
> *Have you talked to Oscar  ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 31 2007, 08:15 AM~8684857
> *:yes:
> *


So you know what happen to our homegirl last night??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

jon just told me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 31 2007, 08:22 AM~8684880
> *jon just told me
> *


Im gonna miss her she was a cool homegirl  RIP


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 08:28 AM~8684902
> *Im gonna miss her she was a cool homegirl  RIP
> *


x2 RIP :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 31 2007, 08:33 AM~8684916
> *x2 RIP  :angel:
> *


2nd bike wreck this month.... Shyt sux!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 08:35 AM~8684931
> *2nd bike wreck this month.... Shyt sux!!
> *


werd if imma die on a bike, its gonna be on a ridiculous chopper


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 31 2007, 07:39 AM~8684946
> *werd if imma die on a bike, its gonna be on a ridiculous chopper
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 07:50 AM~8684987
> *
> 
> 
> ...



says you need to upgrade to Pro Today!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

got you ready Hex......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 08:57 AM~8685009
> *got you ready Hex......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


things to make a nikkuh feel importante :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 08:01 AM~8685014
> *things to make a nikkuh feel importante  :biggrin:
> *



quieres uno o que buey?? :biggrin: 

just makes it more official and easily recognizeable by people who don't know who the hell is who..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*D.J. Mystery is live on thebeat713 at the moment taking requests. Email your requests to [email protected]*


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 07:11 AM~8685075
> *D.J. Mystery is live on thebeat713 at the moment taking requests.  Email your requests to [email protected]
> *


Has anybody ever called and said: 

"Si, DJ, me tocas la que le gusta a mi novia?"

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 09:10 AM~8685071
> *quieres uno o que buey??  :biggrin:
> 
> just makes it more official and easily recognizeable by people who don't know who the hell is who..... :biggrin:
> *


nah got a busy weekend. don't need to look like i'm getting paid to pick up trash  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 31 2007, 09:12 AM~8685083
> *Has anybody ever called and said:
> 
> "Si, DJ, me tocas la que le gusta a mi novia?"
> ...


send him that request. he'll bust out laughing. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 08:13 AM~8685087
> *nah got a busy weekend.  don't need to look like i'm getting paid to pick up trash    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 

we have to clean up fker.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 31 2007, 08:39 AM~8684946
> *werd if imma die on a bike, its gonna be on a ridiculous chopper
> *


im bummed man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 09:15 AM~8685098
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> we have to clean up fker.....
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 09:18 AM~8685120
> *im bummed man
> *


R.I.P. to your homegirl


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 08:22 AM~8685134
> *R.I.P. to your homegirl
> *



X2.....that's a sad situation.....sorry to hear bout it homie.......


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

MAC2LAC.....Mario from Rollerz Only San Anto called me last night and wanted to know if any indoor spaces are available cause he needs electricty to run baby lac.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM

*DJ MYSTERY - DJ SHORTDOG - DOMINO - DJ ROLLIN - DJ LATIN - DJ CARMONA*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Aug 31 2007, 08:29 AM~8685174
> *MAC2LAC.....Mario from Rollerz Only San Anto called me last night and wanted to know if any indoor spaces are available cause he needs electricty to run baby lac.
> *



pm sent....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 08:50 AM~8684987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 07:57 AM~8685009
> *got you ready Hex......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAP!!! :biggrin: My first official presspass...I thought you was joshin! hahaha that means joking for you whippersnappers. Gracias homie.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WOW thats tragic...I never felt safe with nothing between me and the asphalt. May the higher power keep and cherish those daring souls lost in the recent motorbike accidents.

An aunt lost a nephew in mexico on a dirt bike...trying to do stunts in the streets and flipped face first into the sidewalk with bike on top of him...I dont think I will EVER ride one  

RIP :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 31 2007, 09:22 AM~8685134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Rip to your friend Brian and Young. 



Man I'm sooo fkin sleepy! I can barely keep my eyes open and it not even 10 yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mac2lac heard your carshow on the station, send him the flyer to post up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 09:48 AM~8685258
> *Rip to your friend Brian and Young.
> Man I'm sooo fkin sleepy! I can barely keep my eyes open and it not even 10 yet.
> *


thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this her?










http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=local&id=5621704


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:10 AM~8685387
> *this her?
> 
> 
> ...


ya only 24 years old


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 10:21 AM~8685454
> *ya only 24 years old
> *


True. Houston is not a good place for motorcycle riding with a lot of road rage from motorists going on. Could have been some fool trying to race the bikes. See that a lot.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

rip to your friend


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 09:18 AM~8685120
> *im bummed man
> *


mee to no more drinking buddy


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 09:48 AM~8685258
> *Rip to your friend Brian and Young.
> Man I'm sooo fkin sleepy! I can barely keep my eyes open and it not even 10 yet.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## sluttybitch (Aug 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sluttybitch_@Aug 31 2007, 10:37 AM~8685555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE IT A REST JOSE MARTINEZ BEFORE BOEING FIRES YOU :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey B lets go drinking tonite in her honor.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*VINYL REWIND - SATURDAYS NEW TIME SLOT

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM

DJ LATIN
Vinyl Rewind Mix Show
Saturdays 4PM - 6PM** CENTRAL TIME*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 31 2007, 08:50 AM~8685273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: MAN THAT IS SO FKED UP......HOPE THEY CATCH WHOEVER DID IT..... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 10:43 AM~8685585
> * ....SENT IT TO HIM......THANKS HOMIE....
> 
> :angry: MAN THAT IS SO FKED UP......HOPE THEY CATCH WHOEVER DID IT..... :angry:
> *


No problem. Seems like they got a good lead on the person in the white chevy. Followed them. Not that many people these days would do that, I know I would in order to catch the putos.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 31 2007, 09:37 AM~8685559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WEll someone followed the white tahoe it said in the report on ABC...they should put the plates out there so we can do out own "manhunt" :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 10:46 AM~8685605
> *WOW...u puttin someone on blast?!? Yeah you can tell when someone creates a new a$$ account just to post something and not have anyone know its them.
> *


he logged off didn't he? pinche lilsexy aka sluttybitch. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 10:46 AM~8685605
> *WOW...u puttin someone on blast?!? Yeah you can tell when someone creates a new a$$ account just to post something and not have anyone know its them.
> WEll someone followed the white tahoe it said in the report on ABC...they should put the plates out there so we can do out own "manhunt" :angry:
> *


I gots plenty of guns


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:10 AM~8685387
> *this her?
> 
> 
> ...


hey buey, how you find her pic?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 31 2007, 10:50 AM~8685633
> *hey buey, how you find her pic?
> *


ANOTHER WEBSITE CHO MAH MAI.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 31 2007, 10:39 AM~8685567
> *Hey B lets go drinking tonite in her honor.
> *


Alot has happened this week man Chel and I are supposed to fly to NYC tonight but now we may not even go. Her bro was injured wed night. Severe head trauma and he wasnt doing too good. Last night he was doing better. If he continues to improve today we will still go. If we stay we’ll get together for sure. :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:51 AM~8685638
> *ANOTHER WEBSITE CHO MAH MAI.
> *


found her on my friends list


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning losers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 10:55 AM~8685662
> *found her on my friends list
> *


No, houston-imports


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:56 AM~8685664
> *No, houston-imports
> *


didnt know she was on there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 10:58 AM~8685681
> *didnt know she was on there
> *


someone said it was their friend.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 09:56 AM~8685664
> *No, houston-imports
> *


damn latin, you are EVERYWHERE...so how much do you get paid to surf the web?!? Mayne I KNEW I should have gotten that Chemical Engineering degree....instead of dropping out!! :angry:  and TRYING to be a self taught graphics monkey


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 11:00 AM~8685692
> *someone said it was their friend.
> *


yeah I found it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 11:05 AM~8685717
> *damn latin, you are EVERYWHERE...so how much do you get paid to surf the web?!?  Mayne I KNEW I should have gotten that Chemical Engineering degree....instead of dropping out!! :angry:
> *


I sold import cars there a while back. Got to look for where the market is at. shet nga you everywhere trying to cash in on every market. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:06 AM~8685725
> *I sold import cars there a while back.  Got to look for where the market is at.  shet nga you everywhere trying to cash in on every market.  LOL
> *


my heavens....now whatever do you mean :angel: my bad I didnt know you was on tha grind....so what grind you workin on at the moment? Oh and HOW am I gettin into every market?!?! :0

(edit)PS... well something aint right because for now it seems like I do alot for my health and not the green


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 09:46 AM~8685605
> *WOW...u puttin someone on blast?!? Yeah you can tell when someone creates a new a$$ account just to post something and not have anyone know its them.
> WEll someone followed the white tahoe it said in the report on ABC...they should put the plates out there so we can do out own "manhunt" :angry:
> *


i bet ya'll would find them first.....and fk their sorry asses up.....bastards... :angry: 


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 09:53 AM~8685649
> *Alot has happened this week man Chel and I are supposed to fly to NYC tonight but now we may not even go. Her bro was injured wed night. Severe head trauma and he wasnt doing too good. Last night he was doing better. If he continues to improve today we will still go. If we stay we’ll get together for sure. :happysad:
> *


damn man....sorry to hear that too...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 11:09 AM~8685752
> *i bet ya'll would find them first.....and fk their sorry asses up.....bastards... :angry:
> 
> damn man....sorry to hear that too...
> *


rough week


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 11:09 AM~8685747
> *my heavens....now whatever do you mean  :angel:  my bad I didnt know you was on tha grind....so what grind you workin on at the moment?  Oh and HOW am I gettin into every market?!?! :0
> 
> (edit)PS... well something aint right because for now it seems like I do alot for my health and not the green
> *


Flipped chingos of cars, brought them in from out of town and sold them for double or tripple of what I paid. It got old though and I don't have time or interest to do that anymore. You better tell them to slap some green in your palm.

PS: I meant firmelows dipped in your market.... SHARK!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:12 AM~8685767
> *Flipped chingos of cars, brought them in from out of town and sold them for double or tripple of what I paid.  It got old though and I don't have time or interest to do that anymore.  You better tell them to slap some green in your palm.
> 
> PS:  I meant firmelows dipped in your market.... SHARK!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 10:09 AM~8685752
> *i bet ya'll would find them first.....and fk their sorry asses up.....bastards... :angry:
> 
> damn man....sorry to hear that too...
> *



U right...I mean...it sucks...and ACCIDENTS can happen...but it either was like latin said and this idiot was tryin to race the bike with his (or her) Tahoe...OR something else. Running from the scene rather than rendering aid is just a :nono: 

I can see getting scared and all that....maybe the persons concious will get the best of them and they will step forward but the longer they wait the worse off they will be. :guns:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:12 AM~8685767
> *Flipped chingos of cars, brought them in from out of town and sold them for double or tripple of what I paid.  It got old though and I don't have time or interest to do that anymore.  You better tell them to slap some green in your palm.
> 
> PS:  I meant firmelows dipped in your market.... SHARK!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




aye buey....


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 11:14 AM~8685776
> *mest up
> *


Tiburones are not good for la raza

:nono: ,
dj


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:12 AM~8685767
> *Flipped chingos of cars, brought them in from out of town and sold them for double or tripple of what I paid.  It got old though and I don't have time or interest to do that anymore.  You better tell them to slap some green in your palm.
> 
> PS:  I meant firmelows dipped in your market.... SHARK!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AHHH I am glad you cleared THAT up. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 11:16 AM~8685785
> *AHHH I am glad you cleared THAT up. :biggrin:
> *


Got to be an original not a copycat


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:15 AM~8685783
> *Tiburones are not good for la raza
> 
> :nono: ,
> ...




Pinchay John...


:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:15 AM~8685783
> *Tiburones are not good for la raza
> 
> :nono: ,
> ...



es como el chiste about the crabs in the bucket....one with lid and one without...when asked...the fisherman said the ones in the bucket with lid was white and the ones without lid was Messican. "But wont they get out without a lid?" ...the fisherman said "no, when one sees another tryin to get out, teh other ones pull it back in..." :uh: Messicans. Thank god I am a Spexican!!! HAHHA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 11:17 AM~8685793
> *Pinchay John...
> :cheesy:
> *


SPOKES N JUICE IS DEAD!!!! GET OVER IT YOU SOMESABABEETCHEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:18 AM~8685800
> *SPOKES N  JUICE IS DEAD!!!!  GET OVER IT YOU SOMESABABEETCHEEE!!!!!!!!
> *



already.com


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:18 AM~8685800
> *SPOKES N  JUICE IS DEAD!!!!  GET OVER IT YOU SOMESABABEETCHEEE!!!!!!!!
> *


It was a nice name...too bad the rights to it.....well nevermind. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 11:18 AM~8685799
> *es como el chiste about the crabs in the bucket....one with lid and one without...when asked...the fisherman said the ones in the bucket with lid was white and the ones without lid was Messican.  "But wont they get out without a lid?" ...the fisherman said "no, when one sees another tryin to get out, teh other ones pull it back in..."  :uh:  Messicans.  Thank god I am a Spexican!!! HAHHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn! it's true though. LOL

Tejano music dj's are just like that. That's why I never associated with them.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:15 AM~8685783
> *Tiburones are not good for la raza
> 
> :nono: ,
> ...



pics from the club :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 10:20 AM~8685808
> *It was a nice name...too bad the rights to it.....well nevermind. :0
> *



I just looked through all that paperwork the other day... Its still good!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 11:21 AM~8685817
> *pics from the club :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 10:21 AM~8685817
> *pics from the club :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



Does that say Scrippas??!? :0 :biggrin: 

Yeah thats a GREAT WHITE i think :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 10:21 AM~8685819
> *I just looked through all that paperwork the other day... Its still good!!
> *



How much would the royalties be? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 11:23 AM~8685832
> *How much would the royalties be? :cheesy:
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZNUUUUUUUUUUUTZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 10:23 AM~8685832
> *How much would the royalties be? :cheesy:
> *


oh just this much......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 10:25 AM~8685844
> *oh just this much......
> 
> 
> ...




si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:24 AM~8685836
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZNUUUUUUUUUUUTZZZZZZZ!!!
> *


Does that Even FIT?!? nevermind...I dont wanna hear about fittin deeeez nutssss anywhere...peenchay lokos! 

I meant that was a good name and not getting put to use and the rights to the name are owned by uknowwho. 

R0136737 SPOKES & JUICE MAGAZINE 236842068 04-12-2005 10
VARELA ELIGIO I. 


Is that in Harris County only?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 11:27 AM~8685849
> *si
> *


menos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 11:27 AM~8685856
> *Does that Even FIT?!?  nevermind...I dont wanna hear about fittin deeeez nutssss anywhere...peenchay lokos!
> 
> I meant that was a good name and not getting put to use and the rights to the name are owned by uknowwho.
> ...


Dang! Putting his info up on Main Street!!! I need to finish this project man. This is distracting. :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OH btw, who keeps requesting the Gangsta music on thebeat713? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

laters


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:28 AM~8685869
> *Dang!  Putting his info up on Main Street!!!  I need to finish this project man.  This is distracting.  :wave:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:28 AM~8685869
> *Dang!  Putting his info up on Main Street!!!  I need to finish this project man.  This is distracting.  :wave:
> *


nombre i removed all the addy info...no seas drama queen instigator. :uh: HAHA I mean I already knew his name....from waaaay back when I tried to get on at SnJ. I got to be Big Johns "assistant" on a couple occasions.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 10:27 AM~8685856
> *Does that Even FIT?!?  nevermind...I dont wanna hear about fittin deeeez nutssss anywhere...peenchay lokos!
> 
> I meant that was a good name and not getting put to use and the rights to the name are owned by uknowwho.
> ...



Publications are different since they are distributed through mail.... basically my marketplace or place I conducted business in was Texas so it would cover all of Texas.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 10:31 AM~8685880
> *:roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 10:31 AM~8685884
> *Publications are different since they are distributed through mail.... basically my marketplace or place I conducted business in was Texas so it would cover all of Texas.
> *


BLOCK2BLOCK magazine from Dallas is covering our show as well as STREETSEEN.COM......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 11:31 AM~8685882
> *nombre i removed all the addy info...no seas drama queen instigator.  :uh:  HAHA I mean I already knew his name....from waaaay back when I tried to get on at SnJ.  I got to be Big Johns "assistant" on a couple occasions.
> *


JUST FOR THAT  I LOGGED BACK IN!!! SON OF A BITCH FUCK DICK HOE ASS PUSSY!!! 



SEE YOU ON THE NEXT PAGE AT LUNCH! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 10:31 AM~8685884
> *Publications are different since they are distributed through mail.... basically my marketplace or place I conducted business in was Texas so it would cover all of Texas.
> *


You would still need to register the name with the state of texas rather than harris county...you can distribute your publications to all of Tx but your business is conducted from harris county as its registered there...some people register the name in multiple counties and others go higher up the food chain. Its mainly to keep from having your business name stolen.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 10:31 AM~8685882
> *nombre i removed all the addy info...no seas drama queen instigator.  :uh:  HAHA I mean I already knew his name....from waaaay back when I tried to get on at SnJ.  I got to be Big Johns "assistant" on a couple occasions.
> *




:biggrin:  Oh yeah you were the dog caretaker for the asian girls huh?

Pinchay Big John...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:34 AM~8685898
> *JUST FOR THAT    I LOGGED BACK IN!!!  SON OF A BITCH FUCK DICK HOE ASS PUSSY!!!
> SEE YOU ON THE NEXT PAGE AT LUNCH!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 10:35 AM~8685905
> *:biggrin:    Oh yeah you were the dog caretaker for the asian girls huh?
> 
> Pinchay Big John...
> *


oh snap.........i remember that.........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 10:35 AM~8685903
> *You would still need to register the name with the state of texas rather than harris county...you can distribute your publications to all of Tx but your business is conducted from harris county as its registered there...some people register the name in multiple counties and others go higher up the food chain.  Its mainly to keep from having your business name stolen.
> *



When I first started the mag I was planning on only doing it in Houston. So when I registered the name I did it in Harris county, once I was going to go Texas wide I asked the registrars office if I needed to do that and they said I would be covered, the laws of reciprocity or something...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 10:33 AM~8685892
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

dangit!! I cant read the page 5256 no more...nto even reply from the 5255 page!!!! arrrgghh FUCK IT I am out. Adios.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 10:33 AM~8685893
> *BLOCK2BLOCK magazine from Dallas is covering our show as well as STREETSEEN.COM......
> *



The guy from streetseen.com is a cool dude.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 31 2007, 11:40 AM~8685933
> *dangit!! I cant read the page 5256 no more...nto even reply from the 5255 page!!!!  arrrgghh FUCK IT I am out.  Adios.
> *


 :dunno: :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:42 AM~8685949
> *:dunno:  :angel:
> *




dual=owned.com/101


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:34 AM~8685898
> *JUST FOR THAT    I LOGGED BACK IN!!!  SON OF A BITCH FUCK DICK HOE ASS PUSSY!!!
> SEE YOU ON THE NEXT PAGE AT LUNCH!  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2007, 10:43 AM~8685585
> *
> :angry: MAN THAT IS SO FKED UP......HOPE THEY CATCH WHOEVER DID IT..... :angry:
> *


http://www.click2houston.com/news/14019614/detail.html


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)

FROM HOLY ROLLER'Z..OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE GIRL THAT DIED LAST NIGHT ON HER BIKE. LIFE IS UNEXPLAINABLE AND IT'S NOT IN OUR CONTROL. WE WILL BE PRAYING FOR THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 10:35 AM~8685905
> *:biggrin:    Oh yeah you were the dog caretaker for the asian girls huh?
> 
> Pinchay Big John...
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 11:46 AM~8685980
> *http://www.click2houston.com/news/14019614/detail.html
> *


GIT EM' :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 11:35 AM~8685905
> *:biggrin:    Oh yeah you were the dog caretaker for the asian girls huh?
> 
> Pinchay Big John...
> *


THAT'S COLD BLOODED. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 31 2007, 11:56 AM~8686035
> *GIT EM' :angry:
> *


I hope they find the driver of that tahoe.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 11:46 AM~8685980
> *http://www.click2houston.com/news/14019614/detail.html
> *


When caught, ask me for updates from the d.a.'s office as far as court hearings and status of inmate.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 12:02 PM~8686075
> *When caught, ask me for updates from the d.a.'s office as far as court hearings and status of inmate.
> *


oh ya you got "the hookup"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 12:04 PM~8686083
> *oh ya you got "the hookup"
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 11:04 AM~8686083
> *oh ya you got "the hookup"
> *


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR FRIEND. I JUST LOST A BROTHER IN LAW WEDNESDAY NIGHT. FUCKIN SUX DAWG.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Starting to miss this shyt....











 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:09 PM~8686125
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR FRIEND. I JUST LOST A BROTHER IN LAW WEDNESDAY NIGHT. FUCKIN SUX DAWG.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Pinchay John


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:12 PM~8686145
> *Pinchay John
> 
> 
> ...


where's the pictures of albert holding the dogs?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:13 PM~8686154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that must have been the day. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 11:13 AM~8686150
> *where's the pictures of albert holding the dogs?
> *



I had one but I cant find it in my photobucket anymore... :angry: might of deleted it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 11:14 AM~8686157
> *that must have been the day.  LOL
> *



si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:56 AM~8685664
> *No, houston-imports
> *


 wtf are you doing on hi?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 08:10 AM~8685387
> *this her?
> 
> 
> ...


damn..what a pretty female...  ...my god bless her soul....R.I.P.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 11:09 AM~8686129
> *Starting to miss this shyt....
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 11:50 AM~8686382
> *Too bad...
> *



May be making the move back sooner than you think...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 31 2007, 12:38 PM~8686325
> *wtf are you doing on hi?
> *


joined a few years back to sell imports.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 11:52 AM~8686394
> *May be making the move back sooner than you think...
> *


Actually I didn't think you were coming back. Thought you were moving the family up there. So much for all that smack bout the city life sucking. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 01:05 PM~8686459
> *Actually I didn't think you were coming back. Thought you were moving the family up there. So much for all that smack bout the city life sucking. Lol!
> *


x2 what a bish


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 12:05 PM~8686459
> *Actually I didn't think you were coming back. Thought you were moving the family up there. So much for all that smack bout the city life sucking. Lol!
> *



It still sucks but I miss the diversity and the strangeness of it. I like the art scene which NC has zero of, plus alot of the other things to do around town...

Family is here kids are in school and having fun... 

The other day we are walking in a grocery store and we pass by a ******* lady and her 200000001 kids they all stare at us and we hear one of the liluns ask their mom "Are those people from Mexico? Are they Mexicans"? LOL!

Probably wont be here more than a year. Maybe not even 6 more months....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JUSTDEEZ, lil_sexy

are you hot? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 31 2007, 12:14 PM~8686517
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: JUSTDEEZ, lil_sexy
> 
> ...



mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 01:07 PM~8686480
> *x2 what a bish
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 31 2007, 01:14 PM~8686517
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: JUSTDEEZ, lil_sexy
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Don't drink and drive this weekend guys... wouldn't want you guys to be on the next episode.


DRUNK DRIVER


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 31 2007, 12:18 PM~8686548
> *Don't drink and drive this weekend guys... wouldn't want you guys to be on the next episode.
> DRUNK DRIVER
> *


hmmm how are the cops in Bryan anyway?!? Havent had the misfortune of being pulled over there. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 12:07 PM~8686480
> *x2 what a bish
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 01:13 PM~8686507
> *It still sucks but I miss the diversity and the strangeness of it. I like the art scene which NC has zero of, plus alot of the other things to do around town...
> 
> Family is here kids are in school and having fun...
> ...


wheni lived in michigan.. people were like "what part of mexico you from?" :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 12:20 PM~8686566
> *:roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 31 2007, 11:18 AM~8686548
> *Don't drink and drive this weekend guys... wouldn't want you guys to be on the next episode.
> DRUNK DRIVER
> *


OH SHIT DAT WAS SOME FUCKN FUNNY ASS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:13 PM~8686507
> *It still sucks but I miss the diversity and the strangeness of it. I like the art scene which NC has zero of, plus alot of the other things to do around town...
> 
> Family is here kids are in school and having fun...
> ...


Oh I see...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Here you go Danny... 

right click save quick!


gone


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:23 PM~8686591
> *wheni lived in michigan.. people were like "what part of mexico you from?"  :uh:
> *


When I lived in Michigan they asked me if I was a wap or a polock! lol!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 01:25 PM~8686611
> *Here you go Danny...
> 
> right click save quick!
> ...


Thats your baby momma? Good Yob!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 12:26 PM~8686620
> *Thats your baby momma?  Good Yob!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:25 PM~8686611
> *Here you go Danny...
> 
> right click save quick!
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

look familier..she ever stay by edgebrook? monique or something like that right?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 12:31 PM~8686645
> *look familier..she every stay by edgebrook?  monique or something like that right?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 01:29 PM~8686633
> *:biggrin:
> *


uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 12:31 PM~8686645
> *look familier..she ever stay by edgebrook?  monique or something like that right?
> *


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and check you out with your $99 suit, look like a fake azz marc anthony.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Is that a recent pic?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 01:34 PM~8686666
> *:0
> *


it is monique huh? i remember her.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 12:36 PM~8686677
> *Is that a recent pic?
> 
> 
> ...



94 maybe


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 12:36 PM~8686678
> *it is monique huh?  i remember her.
> *



As the great DJ says "Grow Up!"

:roflmao:

and its not Monique... ask Monica, she knows. I was trying to make the transition easier...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 01:37 PM~8686685
> *94 maybe
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 01:38 PM~8686693
> *As the great DJ says "Grow Up!"
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


tell her danny with the blue monte carlo, said hi. she'll remember 


oh, and this here is a suit *****..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 12:35 PM~8686669
> *and check you out with your $99 suit, look like a  fake azz marc anthony.
> *


Marc Anthony... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..monica then.. knew it was something like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8686698
> *tell her danny with the blue monte carlo, said hi.  she'll remember
> oh, and this here is a suit *****..
> 
> ...


thought only black folks wear loud color suits?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 11:39 AM~8686698
> *tell her danny with the blue monte carlo, said hi.  she'll remember
> oh, and this here is a suit *****..
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 01:42 PM~8686727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 12:36 PM~8686678
> *it is monique huh?  i remember her.
> *


Nah that aint her name


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 01:42 PM~8686725
> *thought only black folks wear loud color suits?
> *


thought wrong


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 01:42 PM~8686727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

photoshop time. LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 11:42 AM~8686727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:38 PM~8686693
> *As the great DJ says "Grow Up!"
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


What the hell you talkin bout fool? :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 12:46 PM~8686762
> *What the hell you talkin bout fool? :ugh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:44 PM~8686744
> *thought wrong
> *


That's some SuitMart stuff there :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 01:50 PM~8686789
> *That's some SuitMart stuff there  :cheesy:
> *


naw, giovanni's at sharpstown.  think it was like $250 or so.. i forget. 

still got it, just waiting for hrny to finally go out with me, then i'll put it back in action


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 12:39 PM~8686698
> *tell her danny with the blue monte carlo, said hi.  she'll remember
> oh, and this here is a suit *****..
> 
> ...


You love posting that pic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 12:52 PM~8686797
> *You love posting that pic
> *



Thats from when he was skinny....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 01:53 PM~8686804
> *Thats from when he was skinny....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 01:52 PM~8686797
> *You love posting that pic
> *


no, i love posting this one of you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

rrrrrrrrrrraaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 11:39 AM~8686698
> *tell her danny with the blue monte carlo, said hi.  she'll remember
> oh, and this here is a suit *****..
> 
> ...


THATS ONE UGLY FUCKING SUIT.

PAA COCK!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 12:42 PM~8686727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mest up lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 01:56 PM~8686826
> *THATS ONE UGLY FUCKING SUIT.
> 
> PAA COCK!
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haters


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:47 PM~8686771
> *
> *


:loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

glad i didnt post middle skoo yearbook pic again..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8686854
> *glad i didnt post middle skoo yearbook pic again..
> *


let me look for it in my gmail... brb...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 12:52 PM~8686796
> *naw, giovanni's at sharpstown.      think it was like $250 or so.. i forget.
> 
> still got it, just waiting for hrny to finally go out with me, then i'll put it back in action
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 01:59 PM~8686852
> *:loco:
> *


monica, u ready?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:53 PM~8686804
> *Thats from when he was skinny....
> *


lmao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 12:54 PM~8686808
> *no, i love posting this one of you.
> 
> 
> ...


Guess that might be considered flattering if that was really be...but it aint. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 12:56 PM~8686826
> *THATS ONE UGLY FUCKING SUIT.
> 
> PAA COCK!
> *


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:02 PM~8686890
> *monica, u ready?
> *


For what?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 02:16 PM~8686980
> *For what?
> *


that was the set up foo'!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Deeeeeeezzzzzz Nuuuuuuuuttttttttttssssss! :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 01:16 PM~8686980
> *For what?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



normaly a deeeeez nutssssssssssssssssssssssss would go here....


but in danny's case he probably gonna ask if ur ready to eat hotpockets and watch the sunset on grandmas back porch


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 01:06 PM~8686933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fkin Latin. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 02:20 PM~8687017
> *Fkin Latin. Lol!
> *


I'm a Layitlow Historian


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 02:16 PM~8686980
> *For what?
> *


deeeezzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 31 2007, 01:17 PM~8686985
> *that was the set up foo'!!!
> *


Ugh. I always fall for it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 02:23 PM~8687041
> *Ugh. I always fall for it.
> *


/\/\/\/\
de nalgas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 02:23 PM~8687041
> *Ugh. I always fall for it.
> *


actually, i was talkin about lunch.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8687011
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> normaly a deeeeez nutssssssssssssssssssssssss would go here....
> but in danny's case he probably gonna ask if ur ready to eat hotpockets and watch the sunset on grandmas back porch
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 01:21 PM~8687025
> *I'm a Layitlow Historian
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2007, 02:19 PM~8687011
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> normaly a deeeeez nutssssssssssssssssssssssss would go here....
> but in danny's case he probably gonna ask if ur ready to eat hotpockets and watch the sunset on grandmas back porch
> *


thats how u do it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 01:24 PM~8687053
> */\/\/\/\
> de nalgas
> *


Ha! Ur avi is still funny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:27 PM~8687070
> *actually, i was talkin about lunch.
> *


Oh


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:27 PM~8687070
> *actually, i was talkin about lunch.
> *


Oh


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up diva....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 02:23 PM~8687041
> *Ugh. I always fall for it.
> *


clear your box foo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8686698
> *tell her danny with the blue monte carlo, said hi.  she'll remember
> oh, and this here is a suit *****..
> 
> ...


blue "steve harvey" suit LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 02:06 PM~8686933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 02:06 PM~8686934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha! you killed me with that one!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2007, 12:23 PM~8687041
> *Ugh. I always fall for it.
> *


OR FALL ON IT


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

so fellas. whats going on today?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 31 2007, 11:56 AM~8687259
> *wut up diva....
> *


HEY GOOFY! NOT MUCH JUST HERE. WHAT ABOUT YOU?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 01:34 PM~8687603
> *HEY GOOFY! NOT MUCH JUST HERE. WHAT ABOUT YOU?
> *


:uh:
I WANT SOME MORE SKRIMP...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 12:35 PM~8687616
> *:uh:
> I WANT SOME MORE SKRIMP...
> *


 I'M BROKE FOOL YOU BUY SOME I'LL MAKE THEM AGAIN FOR YOU! BUYING SCHOOL SUPPLIES FOR 4 KIDS IS A BITCH! THEN I CAN'T FIND HALF THE STUPID SHIT THEY ARE ASKING FOR. WHY DOES A TEACHER REQUEST A GREEN PEN, REALLY WHY?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 31 2007, 12:20 PM~8686563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 02:41 PM~8687662
> *I'M BROKE FOOL YOU BUY SOME I'LL MAKE THEM AGAIN FOR YOU! BUYING SCHOOL SUPPLIES FOR 4 KIDS IS A BITCH! THEN I CAN'T FIND HALF THE STUPID SHIT THEY ARE ASKING FOR. WHY DOES A TEACHER REQUEST A GREEN PEN, REALLY WHY?
> *



me and ma lady were just talking about that very topic not too long ago about how teachers ask for stuff thats really off the wall.. 

or how some teachers want like 3 5-subject notebooks for just that class alone, so you gotta get that and stuff for like 5-6 other classes.. 

yea.. the good ol days... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 01:41 PM~8687662
> *I'M BROKE FOOL YOU BUY SOME I'LL MAKE THEM AGAIN FOR YOU! BUYING SCHOOL SUPPLIES FOR 4 KIDS IS A BITCH! THEN I CAN'T FIND HALF THE STUPID SHIT THEY ARE ASKING FOR. WHY DOES A TEACHER REQUEST A GREEN PEN, REALLY WHY?
> *


LOL.. IM BROKE TOO.. MY MONEY IN THE MAIL..

WTF A GREEN PEN..
ALL THEY GUNNA DO IS LOSE IT.. BUT U IN FRIENDSWOOD NOW..

THE HOOD KIDS JUST NEED A PENCIL, AND THEY GOOD TO GO.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 01:34 PM~8687603
> *HEY GOOFY! NOT MUCH JUST HERE. WHAT ABOUT YOU?
> *


JUS HERE AT HM.......MY 4 DAY WEEKEND STARTED TODAY...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 31 2007, 12:46 PM~8687712
> *me and ma lady were just talking about that very topic not too long ago about how teachers ask for stuff thats really off the wall..
> 
> or how some teachers want like 3 5-subject notebooks for just that class alone, so you gotta get that and stuff for like 5-6 other classes..
> ...


THEY HAVE US PARENTS BRINGING IN SUPPLIES FOR THE TEACHERS NOW, I THOUGHT THATS WHY PEOPLE PAYED SCHOOL TAXES??? THEN THEY WANT $20 FOR MY GIRLS TO RENT THEIR GYM UNIFORM. I WENT TO WALMART THEY DIDNT EVEN HAVE FREAKIN PENS, PAPER, NOTEBOOKS, GLUE, PRETTY MUCH NOTHING IN STOCK. PARENTS BUMPIN IN TO ME I WANTED TO SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF THEM. THEN I WENT TO TARGET, CVS, WALGREENS AND IT WAS THE SAME AS WALMART. THEY EXPECT US PARENTS TO GET ALL THIS CRAP THATS NOT IN STOCK AND THEN TO TOP IT OFF THEY GIVE OUR CHILDREN GRADES FOR BRINGING IN THE SUPPLIES AND KNOCK OFF POINTS FOR EVERYDAY THEY DIDNT BRING IT IN.......SORRY BUT IT FELT GOOD TO VENT! THIS SHIT IS DRIVING ME CRAZY! :angry:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 02:58 PM~8687795
> *THEY HAVE US PARENTS BRINGING IN SUPPLIES FOR THE TEACHERS NOW, I THOUGHT THATS WHY PEOPLE PAYED SCHOOL TAXES??? THEN THEY WANT $20 FOR MY GIRLS TO RENT THEIR GYM UNIFORM. I WENT TO WALMART THEY DIDNT EVEN HAVE FREAKIN PENS, PAPER, NOTEBOOKS, GLUE, PRETTY MUCH NOTHING IN STOCK. PARENTS BUMPIN IN TO ME I WANTED TO SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF THEM. THEN I WENT TO TARGET, CVS, WALGREENS AND IT WAS THE SAME AS WALMART. THEY EXPECT US PARENTS TO GET ALL THIS CRAP THATS NOT IN STOCK AND THEN TO TOP IT OFF THEY GIVE OUR CHILDREN GRADES FOR BRINGING IN THE SUPPLIES AND KNOCK OFF POINTS FOR EVERYDAY THEY DIDNT BRING IT IN.......SORRY BUT IT FELT GOOD TO VENT! THIS SHIT IS DRIVING ME CRAZY! :angry:
> *



i feel yah.. vent away.. stress kills ya..



AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :angry: 

There went my vent.. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 01:58 PM~8687795
> *THEY HAVE US PARENTS BRINGING IN SUPPLIES FOR THE TEACHERS NOW, I THOUGHT THATS WHY PEOPLE PAYED SCHOOL TAXES??? THEN THEY WANT $20 FOR MY GIRLS TO RENT THEIR GYM UNIFORM. I WENT TO WALMART THEY DIDNT EVEN HAVE FREAKIN PENS, PAPER, NOTEBOOKS, GLUE, PRETTY MUCH NOTHING IN STOCK. PARENTS BUMPIN IN TO ME I WANTED TO SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF THEM. THEN I WENT TO TARGET, CVS, WALGREENS AND IT WAS THE SAME AS WALMART. THEY EXPECT US PARENTS TO GET ALL THIS CRAP THATS NOT IN STOCK AND THEN TO TOP IT OFF THEY GIVE OUR CHILDREN GRADES FOR BRINGING IN THE SUPPLIES AND KNOCK OFF POINTS FOR EVERYDAY THEY DIDNT BRING IT IN.......SORRY BUT IT FELT GOOD TO VENT! THIS SHIT IS DRIVING ME CRAZY! :angry:
> *


TAKE 2 OF THESE AND CALL ME IN THE MORNING.. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

oh man....i was on the phone with a customer doing a quote and in the background i hear......

nancy you need to get your ass off the phone.....

then she says....momma we have call waiting....i'll hear if it comes in....

momma says....well got dammit...you better....or i'll take the phone.....


sad part....this chic is 35.....MOMMAOWNED!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 31 2007, 01:01 PM~8687828
> *TAKE 2 OF THESE AND CALL ME IN THE MORNING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HAAAHHAA ALL I KNOW IS IF THEY START TAKING POINTS AWAY FROM MY DAUGHTERS GRADES THAT NICE RICH SCHOOL HERE IN FRIENDSWOOD IS GONNA MEET THIS GHETTOFABULOUS BITCH FROM THE HOOD MAKING A SCENE UP IN THERE SCHOOL! NOT FAIR TO GRADE THE STUDENT ON SOMETHING THEY HAVE NO CONTROL OVER! JUST MY TWO CENTS!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 31 2007, 03:01 PM~8687828
> *TAKE 2 OF THESE AND CALL ME IN THE MORNING.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.. X? or Vitamins?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 31 2007, 02:07 PM~8687865
> *Hmmmm..  X? or Vitamins?
> *


X-CUSE ME....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 02:04 PM~8687841
> *HAAAHHAA ALL I KNOW IS IF THEY START TAKING POINTS AWAY FROM MY DAUGHTERS GRADES THAT NICE RICH SCHOOL HERE IN FRIENDSWOOD IS GONNA MEET THIS GHETTOFABULOUS BITCH FROM THE HOOD MAKING A SCENE UP IN THERE SCHOOL! NOT FAIR TO GRADE THE STUDENT ON SOMETHING THEY HAVE NO CONTROL OVER! JUST MY TWO CENTS!
> *


what school in friendswood


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

X-elently put...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 01:12 PM~8687903
> *what school in friendswood
> *


BROOKSIDE INT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp when u gonna put that setup in the 68. aint no half steppin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 02:13 PM~8687911
> *BROOKSIDE INT
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 01:17 PM~8687933
> *:0
> *


WHAT UP WITH THE FACE........YOU KNOW SOMEONE THAT GOES THERE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 04:15 PM~8687923
> *big pimp when u gonna put that setup in the 68. aint no half steppin
> 
> 
> ...


boring, man said pitbull like michael vic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 02:17 PM~8687937
> *WHAT UP WITH THE FACE........YOU KNOW SOMEONE THAT GOES THERE?
> *


my son


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 02:18 PM~8687946
> *boring
> *


i know. yours is gonna be much nicer


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 01:19 PM~8687947
> *my son
> *


 I'M LOST..........YOUR SON? I THOUGHT YOU DIDNT HAVE ANY KIDS???????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pitbull like michael vic..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos micheal vic?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 04:25 PM~8687995
> *whos micheal vic?
> *


this dog lover


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Man charged in deadly hit-and-run
August 31, 2007
With the help of witnesses, Houston police have arrested and charged a man in a deadly hit-and-run wreck.

A woman riding a motorcycle was killed on the Katy Freeway early Friday morning.
The white Tahoe took off, but witnesses followed it and got the license plate number.
Houston police arrested Tony Devan Washington at his home. He's charged with intoxicated manslaughter and failure to stop and render aid.
The victim has not yet been identified.*

http://www.beloblog.com/crimewatch/2007/08...y_hitandru.html


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Aug 30 2007, 08:09 PM~8682488
> *QHE ONDA DON BOILER :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


que onda mr BEBO, when r yall gonna bring haterproof out again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_get off layitlow!!_


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 11:39 AM~8686698
> *tell her danny with the blue monte carlo, said hi.  she'll remember
> oh, and this here is a suit *****..
> 
> ...


Wow, he cleans up well.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Aug 31 2007, 01:41 PM~8687662
> *I'M BROKE FOOL YOU BUY SOME I'LL MAKE THEM AGAIN FOR YOU! BUYING SCHOOL SUPPLIES FOR 4 KIDS IS A BITCH! THEN I CAN'T FIND HALF THE STUPID SHIT THEY ARE ASKING FOR. WHY DOES A TEACHER REQUEST A GREEN PEN, REALLY WHY?
> *


Don't blame me, I told Goofy to have a school supply fundraiser for the da kids.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

*REMINDER: ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO DONATE BIKE PARTS PLEASE TAKE THEM TO THE CAR SHOW. JON WILL HAVE A BOX THERE TO COLLECT PARTS. ALSO HAS ANYONE FOUND ANOTHER SCHOOL OR GROUP THAT WOULD MAKE ANOTHER LOWRIDER BIKE? WE NEED ONE MORE ENTRY. 

WE HAVE 3 PAINTER'S THAT HAVE DONATED PAINT JOBS. SO NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT THE PAINT JOB. THAT'S A BIG DONATION IN MY OPINION. *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:39 PM~8686698
> *tell her danny with the blue monte carlo, said hi.  she'll remember
> oh, and this here is a suit *****..
> 
> ...


damn my ***** look like a big ass blue berry.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 02:15 PM~8687923
> *big pimp when u gonna put that setup in the 68. aint no half steppin
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:
KUSTOM PAINTED NOIDS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Aug 31 2007, 05:30 PM~8688373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hatin mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 06:31 PM~8688756
> *:uh:
> KUSTOM PAINTED NOIDS.
> *


they'll match my car.. hmm..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 04:35 PM~8688774
> *they'll match my car..  hmm..
> *


ACTUALLY THEY DO. 12 BUCKS A NOID


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 07:15 PM~8688998
> *ACTUALLY THEY DO. 12 BUCKS A NOID
> *


naw, imma use blocks. and rattle can em..can't afford you no more. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 05:26 PM~8689059
> *naw, imma use blocks.  and rattle can em..can't afford you no more.  :uh:
> *


TYPICAL MEXICAN..
GHETTO.. DO IT RIGHT THE 1ST TIME.. NO HALF STEPPIN..

EVEN I KNOW THAT , AND IM BUILDING MY 1ST LOW.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2007, 05:28 PM~8689075
> *TYPICAL MEXICAN..
> GHETTO.. DO IT RIGHT THE 1ST TIME.. NO HALF STEPPIN..
> 
> ...


 :0 let that chump rattle can that shit, it only makes real riders look better.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 04:15 PM~8687923
> *big pimp when u gonna put that setup in the 68. aint no half steppin
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THAT SETUP LOOK LIKE MINE......... BUT CLEANER AND ADEXS.........IT STILL WONT ACT BAD.......BAD ASS SETUP BUT IT LOOKS LIKE MINE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 07:14 PM~8689587
> *:0  let that chump rattle can that shit, it only makes real riders look better.
> *


true..
then we can point and laugh at his setup when the spray paints starts to flake off.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2007, 07:16 PM~8689591
> *DAMN THAT SETUP LOOK LIKE MINE......... BUT CLEANER AND ADEXS.........IT STILL WONT ACT BAD.......BAD ASS SETUP BUT IT LOOKS LIKE MINE
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*http://www.thebeat713.com

DJ CARMONA Speaker Assasin Mixtape show. Playing the latest in Rap/Hip Hop and unreleased tracks up until midnight tonight.*


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2007, 03:05 PM~8688238
> *que onda mr BEBO, when r yall gonna bring haterproof out again
> *


YA MERO CUANDO SALGA VICTOR


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2007, 08:15 PM~8682537
> *so wheres my 12pack?
> *


I had to give it to my new body guard since you weren't around to kick his ass. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 31 2007, 11:01 PM~8690019
> *I had to give it to my new body guard since you weren't around to kick his ass. :angry:
> *


aint gonna fight that man for trying to work his game.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2007, 01:31 PM~8687108
> *thats how u do it
> *


naw he makes promises of stardom :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup suckaaaaaaassssss


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2007, 05:01 PM~8688211
> *Man charged in deadly hit-and-run
> August 31, 2007
> With the help of witnesses, Houston police have arrested and charged a man in a deadly hit-and-run wreck.
> ...


I hope they hang that mutha fuker!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

GUESS what I picked up last night..




:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 31 2007, 08:55 PM~8689792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup SLIIIIIIMMMMMMMMM :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 1 2007, 12:45 PM~8692077
> *HEY is it Vinyl Rewind time?!!? they playing some spanish chet!! :angry:
> 
> *


We moved the time up to get the bbq and party crowd time in. from 4-6pm.  

2 1/2 more hours


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

uhhh


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2007, 12:28 PM~8692240
> *We moved the time up to get the bbq and party crowd time in.  from 4-6pm.
> 
> 2 1/2 more hours
> *



i guess alot of BBQers take their laptops outside while BBQing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 1 2007, 02:10 PM~8692387
> *i guess alot of BBQers take their laptops outside while BBQing.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 1 2007, 12:10 PM~8692387
> *i guess alot of BBQers take their laptops outside while BBQing.
> *


THOSE ARE THE 2007 CHUNTAROS CON TECHNOLOJIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Labtop wit ostritch covered keyssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2007, 04:13 PM~8692815
> *THOSE ARE THE 2007 CHUNTAROS CON TECHNOLOJIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Labtop wit ostritch covered keyssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


stupid. 











its all about illegal lepard!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thebeat713 jammin right now.. all screw/chopped.. gangsta!!  


that, or server aint worth a shit :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yo ragedy ass comp..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2007, 05:12 PM~8693058
> *yo ragedy ass comp..
> *


fk u..


oh, and call u later. talk business.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ROLL CALL!!!

WHO ALL IS GOING OUT THERE IN THE CARAVAN???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

too far...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 1 2007, 05:51 PM~8693416
> *too far...
> *


a ti nadie te invito :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2007, 03:17 PM~8693072
> *fk u..
> oh, and call u later.  talk business.
> *


alright.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

see some of you homies soon....have a safe trip....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 1 2007, 08:55 PM~8694241
> *
> 
> see some of you homies soon....have a safe trip....
> *



mayne...hows the weather lookin?!? Over here it just wont quit!! :angry: This is the soggiest gawdamm summer I can ever remember.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gonna be a soggy labor day.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 1 2007, 06:46 PM~8693395
> *ROLL CALL!!!
> 
> WHO ALL IS GOING OUT THERE IN THE CARAVAN???
> ...


deeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2007, 12:07 AM~8695004
> *deeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


for such a grown ass man....that was rather immature :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 1 2007, 11:03 PM~8694760
> *mayne...hows the weather lookin?!?  Over here it just wont quit!! :angry:  This is the soggiest gawdamm summer I can ever remember.
> *



was a beautiful day today.....and praying for the same tomorrow.....drive safe....

DTOWN BOMBS AND INTOCABLES are already here....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez will be in bryan 4 deep..

but we not going with the caravan


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fixin to head out to meet spot leaving at 7:30 am and should be there right at 8 or a little before. Look for Alloy (gunmetal grey) '08 Mustang.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 2 2007, 07:16 AM~8695432
> *Fixin to head out to meet spot leaving at 7:30 am and should be there right at 8 or a little before.  Look for Alloy (gunmetal grey) '08 Mustang.
> *


:uh: just had to plug ur car huh? childish.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 1 2007, 02:10 PM~8692387
> *i guess alot of BBQers take their laptops outside while BBQing.
> *


no but we got listeners that requested to move the time change since they're outside in the garage jamming the shows. you never heard of wiring speakers throughout your house? my bad, no house. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 2 2007, 07:16 AM~8695432
> *Fixin to head out to meet spot leaving at 7:30 am and should be there right at 8 or a little before.  Look for Alloy (gunmetal grey) '08 Mustang.
> *


just a mustang :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just a ford


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

i need to find something to do today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet today


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2007, 07:35 AM~8695500
> *:uh:  just had to plug ur car huh?    childish.
> *


hahah your very Identity on here is your car....without it you are nothing. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2007, 08:24 AM~8695585
> *just a mustang  :ugh:
> *


tu tambien!??! :uh: Its so people can know what vehicle to look for. damn...try to be helpful and shit....next time I ll just say the meet will be off of 290 and jones somewhere and just let everyone find it and if they dont they are shit outta luck. DAYUM! :angry: 

FUCKIT if you guys have such an issue with me not having a lowrider....I can drop the scene altogether. Sheesh....so YOU GUYS tell me.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Royal Touch Car Show


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 2 2007, 06:51 PM~8697903
> *Royal Touch Car Show
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 2 2007, 07:22 PM~8697771
> *hahah your very Identity on here is your car....without it you are nothing. :uh:
> *


so, still aint a ford.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 2 2007, 07:40 PM~8697863
> *tu tambien!??! :uh:  Its so people can know what vehicle to look for.  damn...try to be helpful and shit....next time I ll just say the meet will be off of 290 and jones somewhere and just let everyone find it and if they dont they are shit outta luck.   DAYUM! :angry:
> *


thats how ya do it.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

just got back from the show......it was a good turn out


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 2 2007, 08:01 PM~8697951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOCOS CREATIONS de HOUSTON puttin it down!!!!!im scared! heard there was alot of singles hopping..... :0 :biggrin: thats what im talking about bring out some more single pumps im waiting for some competition!!!!aint had none in a while!!!! HOPPIN ON A V-8 no weight.......STILL SERVIN FOOLS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LOCOS STILL DOWN!!!be on d look out for d new hopper out soon.....congrats to d hopper how made it out to Brian Tejas!!!BOILER GET UR ASS TO WORK' :biggrin:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks for making it out der yall put on a good show boilers springs were to short but thats my opinion i was holding my scale


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks for making it out der yall put on a good show boilers springs were to short but thats my opinion i was holding my scale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 2 2007, 09:53 PM~8698562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that pic from bryan today too?


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

nope


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

i burnt 3 motors in bout month tryn to get it ready 4 da show but still dint make it der wasbout 8 hoppers bryan had single hittin 34


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez took 1st and 2nd in the single pump hop..
ls-v6= 34
cutty-v8=30 1st time out.. it will be back


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

well sic ive met u before just didnt feel like saying wasup da heat was a mofo i was helping measure hey that was my scale its pretty much on da money gota giva props


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Sep 2 2007, 10:16 PM~8698704
> *nope
> *


oh. well hell, if we gonna post pics of cars that werent at show in bryan today. i got whole album i could post


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Sep 2 2007, 09:09 PM~8699076
> *well sic  ive met u before just didnt feel like saying wasup da heat was a mofo i was helping measure hey that was my scale its pretty much on da money gota giva props
> *


whats up.. dat heat was killer.. i got darker.!

appriciate it.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2007, 08:36 PM~8698832
> *houston stylez took 1st and 2nd in the single pump hop..
> ls-v6= 34
> cutty-v8=30 1st time out.. it will be back
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

juan donde u b today


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 2 2007, 06:51 PM~8697903
> *Royal Touch Car Show
> 
> 
> ...


pictures look good big dog


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

on da real ill say i got a lot going on in my life rite now bout to call it a end at los mag show, but todays show made me prowd my bro is solo or nomas carclub member so we a team now im royal yet he just bein a loyal bro on da switch look for us at los magnificos n ya yea yall might she dat cutty from bryan da green one beatup lil one more time n da hop


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

HOUSTON STYLEZ 

BRINGING A LIL MORE TO DA TABLE


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

well n da 254 truth b told been many of shows my bro my switch man has his truck 2 year street champ single street but down now motor probs ps street pump at that no piston


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I would also like to thank everyone that came out from Houston, Dallas, Austin, Waco, Temple, San Antonio to help us put on a good show.....over 100 entries!!!! 



Next year....bigger, better, and indoors!!!!


Hope everyone made it home safe!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2007, 09:36 PM~8698832
> *houston stylez took 1st and 2nd in the single pump hop..
> ls-v6= 34
> cutty-v8=30 1st time out.. it will be back
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
All pump no weight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 2 2007, 07:40 PM~8697863
> *tu tambien!??! :uh:   Its so people can know what vehicle to look for.  damn...try to be helpful and shit....next time I ll just say the meet will be off of 290 and jones somewhere and just let everyone find it and if they dont they are shit outta luck.   DAYUM! :angry:
> 
> FUCKIT if you guys have such an issue with me not having a lowrider....I can drop the scene altogether.  Sheesh....so YOU GUYS tell me.
> *


:dunno: i don't have a lowrider either just a car with rims  :biggrin: 
rule #254: don't ruffle feathers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 2 2007, 07:51 PM~8697903
> *Royal Touch Car Show
> 
> 
> ...











_I'm Chris Hansen with Dateline NBC. Why don't you have a seat? 

"Sounds like what you were fishing for was sex with a twelve year old girl!"_


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 3 2007, 08:52 AM~8701165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she ready


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Sep 2 2007, 10:00 PM~8699466
> *juan donde u b today
> *



VACATION ! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2007, 08:09 AM~8701192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 09:38 AM~8701267
> *we noticed  :uh:
> *


rather have my own home with green grass in the yard and not barrio'ish :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 3 2007, 09:41 AM~8701278
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice pics juan


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

SLAB CITY is having a car show

TRADING FAIR 4-630 W. LITTLE YORK

sunday november, 11, 2007

$500 car hop

set up 7am -12am show time 12pm-6pm

cars/truck $35 bikes $20
motorcycles $25 model cars $10
car hop $40 pedal cars $20


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM

MONDAY NIGHT BEATBLOCK WILL BE IN AN HOUR AND A HALF (12PM CENTRAL TIME)

MOVED TO AN EARLIER TIME SLOT SO THAT WE CAN GO TO BED EARLY TONIGHT. :happysad: 

WITH DJ MYSTERY/DJ SHORTDOG/DJ LATIN


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2007, 01:12 AM~8700228
> *I would also like to thank everyone that came out from Houston, Dallas, Austin, Waco, Temple, San Antonio to help us put on a good show.....over 100 entries!!!!
> Next year....bigger, better, and indoors!!!!
> Hope everyone made it home safe!!
> *


Next year if Im not here in NYC again Ill be there (need to take the rag outta town) :cheesy: The weather here is awsome. I dont want to come home yet :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=354413&st=240

pics of the show


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 3 2007, 09:27 AM~8701433
> *SLAB CITY is having a car show
> 
> TRADING FAIR 4-630 W. LITTLE YORK
> ...












:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 2 2007, 01:15 AM~8695023
> *for such a grown ass man....that was rather immature  :uh:
> *


who says i have to be mature....there is a time and a place to act mature and i see no reason for it when im on layitlow......you know what i think you just a lil upset that somebody keeps gettin yo ass with deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuuuutttttzzzz.....and thats the only comeback ya got....instead of just sayin "ya got me man" you atempt to attack another mans level of maturity.......but i guess :uh:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2007, 10:18 AM~8702065
> *who says i have to be mature....there is a time and a place to act mature and i see no reason for it when im on layitlow......you know what i think you just a lil upset that somebody keeps gettin yo ass with deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuuuutttttzzzz.....and thats the only comeback ya got....instead of just sayin "ya got me man" you atempt to attack another mans level of maturity.......but i guess :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

few pic from the show......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2007, 10:18 AM~8702065
> *who says i have to be mature....there is a time and a place to act mature and i see no reason for it when im on layitlow......you know what i think you just a lil upset that somebody keeps gettin yo ass with deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuuuutttttzzzz.....and thats the only comeback ya got....instead of just sayin "ya got me man" you atempt to attack another mans level of maturity.......but i guess :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow he can probably get austrailian radio with those antennas :biggrin: 

car looks nice :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

.. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE AT THE SHOW..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LOS..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 3 2007, 09:27 AM~8701730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN..$35 TO SHOW.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 3 2007, 09:27 AM~8701730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I thought they had turn into ROLLERZ ONLY .......................................................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 3 2007, 10:38 AM~8702177
> *DAMN..$35 TO SHOW.....
> *


no shit huh..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2007, 11:18 AM~8702065
> *who says i have to be mature....there is a time and a place to act mature and i see no reason for it when im on layitlow......you know what i think you just a lil upset that somebody keeps gettin yo ass with deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuuuutttttzzzz.....and thats the only comeback ya got....instead of just sayin "ya got me man" you atempt to attack another mans level of maturity.......but i guess :uh:
> *



Actually you had the pleasure of being the first to bust out with "deeeeeeez nutz" on me. It didnt even apply to the situation as a response...it was just a deez nuts for the sake of deeez nuts... Actually u know me...i have lots of comebacks.....just not too many some will be able to understand. However I concede and say "U got me man...good job" :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 3 2007, 10:42 AM~8702200
> *I thought they had turn into ROLLERZ ONLY .......................................................
> *


not all of them....  ..some stay true to there club


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2007, 12:30 PM~8702135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 seen that at austin last year hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2007, 12:30 PM~8702135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: lookin at "daddys toy" in back.. fender trim..man..that had to be good for 10 more points. lol



> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 3 2007, 12:32 PM~8702149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com DJ SHORTDOG live in the mix.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 3 2007, 12:32 PM~8702149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Alot more up....too many to post...188 pics at HLC website



www.houstonlowridercouncil.com


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

friggin double posts!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

shortdog putting in overtime at the station, got to go make a run for tacos.  

http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

special thanks out to HEX and PROVOK for takin pics all day in the hot sun!!!! you both took some great pics!!! keep em comin!!!

hope ya'll had a good time!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2007, 02:20 PM~8702811
> *special thanks out to HEX and PROVOK for takin pics all day in the hot sun!!!! you both took some great pics!!! keep em comin!!!
> 
> hope ya'll had a good time!!!
> *


had a great time, thanks :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Hatred (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2007, 07:09 AM~8701192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man you can go to hell. You probably just mad cause the females you be fucking with are old, fat, ugly, and wrinkly. Get your facts straight before you turn on your DELL and come online to try and be funny, your not impressing anyone. Go ahead and take your time to come up with a come back.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Hatred_@Sep 3 2007, 02:40 PM~8702966
> *Man you can go to hell. You probably just mad cause the females you be fucking with are old, fat, ugly, and wrinkly. Get your facts straight before you turn on your DELL and come online to try and be funny, your not impressing anyone. Go ahead and take your time to come up with a come back.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

este vato, did you have to make a new screen name to reply? btw, that's an old joke between provok and me puto.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Pure Hatred (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2007, 12:45 PM~8703000
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> este vato, did you have to make a new screen name to reply?  btw, that's an old joke between provok and me puto.
> *


Yeah, cuase my other screen name is switchez on da 83.Me, Provok, and my girl were chillin at the show yesturday, i don't find your comments funny.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Hatred_@Sep 3 2007, 02:51 PM~8703029
> *Yeah, cuase my other screen name is switchez on da 83.Me, Provok, and my girl were chillin at the show yesturday, i don't find your comments funny.
> *


Orale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Hatred+Sep 3 2007, 02:40 PM~8702966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that ur gurl in pic? she what? 14? looks it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 02:59 PM~8703082
> *:0
> that ur gurl in pic?  she what? 14?  looks it.
> *


este vato :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2007, 12:12 AM~8700228
> *I would also like to thank everyone that came out from Houston, Dallas, Austin, Waco, Temple, San Antonio to help us put on a good show.....over 100 entries!!!!
> Next year....bigger, better, and indoors!!!!
> Hope everyone made it home safe!!
> *


bad ass event! you out did your selves. much props.

from all of Hypnotized C.C.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 3 2007, 03:00 PM~8703097
> *bad ass event! you out did your selves. much props.
> 
> from all of Hypnotized C.C.
> ...


you all take the '63?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2007, 02:01 PM~8703104
> *you all take the '63?
> *


i wish... last min details made it get left behind. glad we did not.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 3 2007, 02:00 PM~8703097
> *bad ass event! you out did your selves. much props.
> 
> from all of Hypnotized C.C.
> ...



Thank you very much!!!! We appreciate your support!!! I worked hard to have that event and am very thankful for the way it went. I definately feel blessed at how it turned out. Thank God the rain waited until the end of the day....I don't think anyone minded it though....the show didn't skip a beat :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nice pics of the show...looked like a nice turnout.. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 3 2007, 01:07 PM~8703157
> *i wish... last min details made it get left behind.  glad we did not.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 3 2007, 01:06 PM~8702358
> *Actually you had the pleasure of being the first to bust out with "deeeeeeez nutz" on me.  It didnt even apply to the situation as a response...it was just a deez nuts for the sake of deeez nuts... Actually u know me...i have lots of comebacks.....just not too many some will be able to understand.  However I concede and say  "U got me man...good job"  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx but now it dosent even seem like it was worth it you fucked it all up...with all that other shit


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2007, 12:45 PM~8703000
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> este vato, did you have to make a new screen name to reply?  btw, that's an old joke between provok and me puto.
> *


damn..Latin..u seem to piss someone off again.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 3 2007, 07:18 PM~8705175
> *damn..Latin..u seem to piss someone off again.....
> *


 :cheesy: 

Ten buey.... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry8705518

will upload more after i get back from the store. in my room (soon to be studio) going through my cds and shit. brb...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DJLATIN, sic713

caught ya slippin


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

More pics of Royal Touch Car Show.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2007, 08:12 PM~8705548
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DJLATIN, sic713
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

some reason my computer at home is tripping. can't go into ninja mode :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice pics. Sorry I didn't make it out there. Had some drama the other nite. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 3 2007, 07:51 PM~8706554
> *Nice pics. Sorry I didn't make it out there. Had some drama the other nite.  :uh:
> *


tried to tell u.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2007, 11:30 PM~8699244
> *oh.    well hell, if we gonna post pics of cars that werent at show in bryan today.   i got whole album i could post
> *


sounds like shit talkin to me homeboy, feel free to post up pics when ever u want!!!thatS my hopper and i take much pride, its not the only one i have either....have another single almost ready to come out with v-6 since some people are coming out to play with the big dogs at last....hoppers aint cheap and TAKES alot of work .i didnt make it to bryan. but ready for any HOUSE CALLS.....its hit 36 with no problem ask around, u see it at MAGNIFICOS this year..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2007, 11:30 PM~8699244
> *oh.    well hell, if we gonna post pics of cars that werent at show in bryan today.   i got whole album i could post
> *





























when ur able to do this come talk to me! by tha way the regal is doing 36+, can ur car do this!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2007, 10:04 PM~8706645
> *sounds like shit talkin to me homeboy, feel free to post up pics when ever u want!!!thatS my hopper and i take much pride, its not the only one i have either....have another single almost ready to come out with  v-6 since some people are coming out to play with the big dogs at last....hoppers aint cheap and TAKES alot of work .i didnt make it to bryan. but ready for any HOUSE CALLS.....its hit 36 with no problem ask around, u see it at MAGNIFICOS this year..... :biggrin:
> *


maybe it sounds like what it is.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

it stinks in here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2007, 10:24 PM~8706876
> *it stinks in here.
> *


i blew azz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2007, 10:22 PM~8706859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 10:22 PM~8706868
> *maybe it sounds like what it is.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 10:25 PM~8706908
> *i blew azz
> *


please post pics in "La Cagada Topic" :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DJLATIN, Devious Sixty8, *mrouija*

here comes more spam :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp that dude called you out on a hop. sup?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2007, 10:48 PM~8707165
> *big pimp that dude called you out on a hop. sup?
> *


that man working with g-bodys, and 80's lacs.. disposibles..


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 09:00 PM~8707307
> *that man working with g-bodys, and 80's lacs..      disposibles..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 10:00 PM~8707307
> *that man working with g-bodys, and 80's lacs..      disposibles..
> *


 

:uh: and since when is a 68 even considered to be something to be proud of? I'M GON LAUGH WHEN THAT GBODY OUT DOES YOU. 

TRY HOPPIN THE 68 TO 36+ AND SEE YOUR FRAME GO TO SHITS. WHENEVER YOU READY TO STEP UP TO A REAL IMPALA WITH A X FRAME HOLLA AT ME I KNOW WHERE THERE SOME.

HA!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 3 2007, 11:14 PM~8707487
> *:uh: and since when is a 68 even considered to be something to be proud of? I'M GON LAUGH WHEN THAT GBODY OUT DOES YOU.
> 
> TRY HOPPIN THE 68 TO 36+ AND SEE YOUR FRAME GO TO SHITS. WHENEVER YOU READY TO STEP UP TO A REAL IMPALA WITH A X FRAME HOLLA AT ME I KNOW WHERE THERE SOME.
> ...


man, all ya'll ever show up with is half an impala.. a bbq pit..so its more like a v frame. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 09:00 PM~8707307
> *that man working with g-bodys, and 80's lacs..      disposibles..
> *


lmao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that man only doing 36" and bumper barely hanging on by a string.. anybody can hop da shyt out of junk.. aint something i'd do..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u out of line....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 10:23 PM~8707605
> *man, all ya'll ever show up with is half an impala.. a bbq pit..so its more like a v frame.  :0
> *


PIT IS JUST FOR FUN...GOT 3 IMPALAS SITTIN ON X FRAMES....soon to have few more...

plus BBQ have switches too so dont make me call you out and punk you like dat regal :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 3 2007, 10:14 PM~8707487
> *:uh: and since when is a 68 even considered to be something to be proud of? I'M GON LAUGH WHEN THAT GBODY OUT DOES YOU.
> 
> TRY HOPPIN THE 68 TO 36+ AND SEE YOUR FRAME GO TO SHITS. WHENEVER YOU READY TO STEP UP TO A REAL IMPALA WITH A X FRAME HOLLA AT ME I KNOW WHERE THERE SOME.
> ...


lol fkn hater!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2007, 02:57 PM~8703612
> *Thank you very much!!!! We appreciate your support!!! I worked hard to have that event and am very thankful for the way it went. I definately feel blessed at how it turned out. Thank God the rain waited until the end of the day....I don't think anyone minded it though....the show didn't skip a beat  :biggrin:
> *



it was a good show... good thing next year is gon be indoor, im all burnt....well worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 3 2007, 10:44 PM~8707957
> *it was a good show... good thing next year is gon be indoor, im all burnt....well worth it. :biggrin:
> *


x2

plenty more rides next year....and the lil drive aint too bad either..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 3 2007, 10:43 PM~8707952
> *lol fkn hater!
> *


  I KNOW HUH...I'M SORRY SIXTY8


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 3 2007, 11:34 PM~8707785
> *PIT IS JUST FOR FUN...GOT 3 IMPALAS SITTIN ON X FRAMES....soon to have few more...
> 
> plus BBQ have switches too so dont make me call you out and punk you like dat regal  :biggrin:
> *


pit is for fun? and its cleanest thing ya'll show up with? mayne, can't wait to see wut ya'll will have, when ya'll mean business.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 11:38 PM~8708751
> *pit is for fun?  and its cleanest thing ya'll show up with?  mayne, can't wait to see wut ya'll will have, when ya'll mean business. *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2007, 08:52 PM~8706562
> *tried to tell u.
> *


I know. U right....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 05:09 AM~8710008
> *I know. U right....
> *


dating another psycho? How was the Mana concert?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 07:20 AM~8710155
> *dating another psycho?  How was the Mana concert?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 06:20 AM~8710155
> *dating another psycho?  How was the Mana concert?
> *


Lol!

Mana concert was bad ass! They jammed like always! After the concert wasn't so great. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 07:59 AM~8710241
> *Lol!
> 
> Mana concert was bad ass! They jammed like always! After the concert wasn't so great. :uh:
> *


Don't tell me your date got obnoxious. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 06:49 AM~8710216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 07:10 AM~8710264
> *Don't tell me your date got obnoxious.  :angry:
> *


Date? :ugh: Uh no. I wasn't on a date. :angel: Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 08:22 AM~8710293
> *Date? :ugh: Uh no. I wasn't on a date. :angel: Lol!
> *


If you need court assistance ring me up. LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP PEEPS???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 08:27 AM~8710309
> *WASSUP PEEPS???
> *


nice impala nick


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 07:31 AM~8710323
> *nice impala nick
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 08:31 AM~8710323
> *nice impala nick
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 3 2007, 10:00 PM~8707307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ever had a car that could actually hop?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ouch!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 4 2007, 07:24 AM~8710302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I represent both those remarks!! hehe good thing I wasnt the one talkin noise.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HERES THE NEW PROJECT


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 4 2007, 07:59 AM~8710241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics of it didnt happen


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 09:54 AM~8710654
> *i heard.
> pics of it didnt happen
> *


got all of your favorite music..

\/\/\/
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8710608


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 07:24 AM~8710302
> *If you need court assistance ring me up.  LOL
> *


Lol! Ok.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 07:27 AM~8710309
> *WASSUP PEEPS???
> *


Nice.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 09:15 AM~8710780
> *Nice.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 10:10 AM~8710739
> *got all of your favorite music..
> 
> \/\/\/
> ...


found this and thought of you!

Latins fun music 

Its hard to play the game but funny as hell!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 08:54 AM~8710654
> *i heard.
> *


Oh you did....yea it fkin sucks.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 07:51 AM~8710638
> *HERES THE NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


  ..looks clean homie


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 08:51 AM~8710638
> *HERES THE NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


Project? it looks tip top already....what more you planning to do to it? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 09:22 AM~8710817
> *:biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 4 2007, 08:33 AM~8710889
> *Project? it looks tip top already....what more you planning to do to it? :0
> *


its clean, but it aint ready to r"I"de.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 06:22 AM~8710293
> *Date? :ugh: Uh no. I wasn't on a date. :angel: Lol!
> *


dont let me find out who.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 4 2007, 09:33 AM~8710889
> *Project? it looks tip top already....what more you planning to do to it? :0
> *



changing it up to make it his style and idea possibly.....  ...car is clean though....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 09:55 AM~8711031
> *dont let me find out who.
> *


hno: Don't talk crazy. There is no *who*. :angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:21 AM~8711204
> *hno: Don't talk crazy. There is no who. :angel:
> *



:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 4 2007, 09:33 AM~8710889
> *Project? it looks tip top already....what more you planning to do to it? :0
> *


I'M NOT DIGGIN THE TWO-TONE PAINT SO I'M GOIN BACK WITH THE ORIGINAL SILVER. I ALSO GOTTA DO SOME INTERIOR WORK AND MAYBE A 42" ROOF.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 10:28 AM~8711252
> *I'M NOT DIGGIN THE TWO-TONE PAINT SO I'M GOIN BACK WITH THE ORIGINAL SILVER. I ALSO GOTTA DO SOME INTERIOR WORK AND MAYBE A 42" ROOF.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 09:51 AM~8710638
> *HERES THE NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


"I" see someone finally bought that car. Looks clean nick


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 4 2007, 10:24 AM~8711220
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 11:21 AM~8711204
> *hno: Don't talk crazy. There is no who. :angel:
> *


Dont worry, I wont say anything if you wont. LOL whoops


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 11:48 AM~8711401
> *Dont worry, I wont say anything if you wont. LOL whoops
> *


So how was your late night snack on sat? LMFAO!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 4 2007, 11:56 AM~8711438
> *So how was your late night snack on sat? LMFAO!!!!
> *


It was literally ON ME lmao, I was fukin gone! How was NYC?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 07:59 AM~8710241
> *Lol!
> 
> Mana concert was bad ass! They jammed like always! After the concert wasn't so great. :uh:
> *


Mariachi bands are awsome, but I dont think they "rock".


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 10:47 AM~8711381
> *"I" see someone finally bought that car. Looks clean nick
> *


THANX MAN.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 11:59 AM~8711456
> *It was literally ON ME lmao, I was fukin gone! How was NYC?
> *


Bad ass!! Ima take the car next year!! We were in a 62 rag and a 84 fleet hittin switches in time square......... Had a blast!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 12:02 PM~8711481
> *THANX MAN.
> *


Man I like the two tone just not in blue..... Do it silver and and gun metal with gun metal guts


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 4 2007, 12:29 PM~8711674
> *Bad ass!! Ima take the car next year!! We were in a 62 rag and a 84 fleet hittin switches in time square......... Had a blast!!!!!!!
> *


was Dick Clark in attendance? LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 10:28 AM~8711252
> *I'M NOT DIGGIN THE TWO-TONE PAINT SO I'M GOIN BACK WITH THE ORIGINAL SILVER. I ALSO GOTTA DO SOME INTERIOR WORK AND MAYBE A 42" ROOF.
> *



looks like it belonged to a cowboys fan.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 4 2007, 11:46 AM~8711794
> *looks like it belonged to a cowboys fan.
> *


NO SHIT :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

GOT TWO SPOTS OPEN ON 18 WHEELER CAR HAULER GOING TO VEGAS LEAVING ON 10/02/07 PM ME FOR INFO.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 10:54 AM~8711863
> *NO SHIT :uh:
> *


WAT UP NICK , U FIXIN TO HIT THESE BOYS IN THE HEAD THIS YEAR WIT DAT SS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> HERES THE NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Sep 4 2007, 01:00 PM~8711930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ought to model for homeboy's new impala :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 10:48 AM~8711401
> *Dont worry, I wont say anything if you wont. LOL whoops
> *


Uh... :ugh: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 11:00 AM~8711467
> *Mariachi bands are awsome, but I dont think they "rock".
> *


Mariachi band? Ur throwed off. :loco:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

you ought to model for homeboy's new impala :cheesy:
[/quote]
Mabey mabey, I have to see if i can get nick to let me!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 01:22 PM~8712131
> *
> Mabey mabey, I have to see if i can get nick to let me!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 01:22 PM~8712131
> *
> Mabey mabey, I have to see if i can get nick to let me!
> *


if not.. sure slim will let u model on the "fire chief"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 12:21 PM~8712588
> *if not.. sure slim will let u model on the "fire chief"
> *


SHE CAN BE HIS HOT GIRL..
SHES ON FIYAAA!


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 12:54 PM~8711863
> *NO SHIT :uh:
> *


aNY PICS OF THAT CAPRICE IN HERE?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 02:32 PM~8712679
> *SHE CAN BE HIS HOT GIRL..
> SHES ON FIYAAA!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 11:21 AM~8712588
> *if not.. sure slim will let u model on the "fire chief"
> *


haha funny your just jelous because i havent offered to pose up with your ride!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 11:25 AM~8712160
> *
> *


GET YOUR CULO FIXED..........


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 11:32 AM~8712679
> *SHE CAN BE HIS HOT GIRL..
> SHES ON FIYAAA!
> *


 thanks silly!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 02:37 PM~8712739
> *haha funny your just jelous because i havent offered  to pose up with your ride!
> *


unless u gonna be butt naked with a order of hot wings.. really aint interested


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 11:39 AM~8712753
> *unless u gonna be butt naked with a order of hot wings..  really aint interested
> *


Damn , men and food!  oh well i am not too heart broken!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 02:40 PM~8712767
> *Damn , men and food!  oh well i am not too heart broken!
> *


its two-for-tuesday at wings-n-more!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 12:41 PM~8712775
> *its two-for-tuesday at wings-n-more!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 11:41 AM~8712775
> *its two-for-tuesday at wings-n-more!
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 02:41 PM~8712780
> *:uh:
> *


what u need to do is not worry about wings and get on da phone to SA. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 12:42 PM~8712785
> *what u need to do is not worry about wings and get on da phone to SA.  :uh:
> *


you aint ready


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 02:43 PM~8712797
> *you aint ready
> *


you one thats overqualified. mr crash/burn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 12:44 PM~8712807
> *you one thats overqualified.  mr crash/burn
> *


 :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey Diva!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp when u gonna shut these haters down and build that 68. i dont think u got it in you...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 11:47 AM~8712844
> *hey Diva!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 02:48 PM~8712851
> *big pimp when u gonna shut these haters down and build that 68. i dont think u got it in you...
> *


and i dont really give a fk wut u think. as car is now. theres like 97192384712987 clubs that were on my nutz to have me in.. that i turned down.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 01:39 PM~8712753
> *unless u gonna be butt naked with a order of hot wings..  really aint interested
> *


What bout the hot pockets? Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 12:51 PM~8712876
> *and i dont really give a fk wut u think.    as car is now. theres like 97192384712987 clubs that were on my nutz to have me in..  that i turned down.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

and bitch idont give a fuck what u think either. im done fuckin with hardtops. i like my tops push back, like your receeding hairline. bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 4 2007, 02:52 PM~8712878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk u and your drop top with the boom'n system and white interior, like its da 80's..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

suprised your drop didnt come with parachute pants and zipper jacket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all this hatin making me hungry, gonna call in to-go order to wings-n-more.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fool please. . who the fuck lowrides with tint. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 02:58 PM~8712937
> *fool please. . who the fuck lowrides with tint.  :uh:
> *


ha, best comeback? tint? come on fool, you disappoint me, just like your trunk.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 02:05 PM~8712992
> *ha, best comeback?  tint?  come on fool, you disappoint me, just like your trunk.
> *



didn't you buy what was in his trunk?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2007, 03:06 PM~8712997
> *didn't you buy what was in his trunk?
> *


One on one puto! one on one!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 02:07 PM~8713010
> *One on one puto!  one on one!
> *



not fair....danny's like 2 people..... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 01:05 PM~8712992
> *ha, best comeback?  tint?  come on fool, you disappoint me, just like your trunk.
> *


u dont wanna see my trunk jotolin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2007, 02:08 PM~8713015
> *not fair....danny's like 2 people..... :biggrin:
> *


Mest up! Lol!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Sep 4 2007, 01:34 PM~8712704
> *aNY PICS OF THAT CAPRICE IN HERE?????
> *


WHAT YOU NEED PIX FOR JUST GO TO RICKYS CASA AND CHECK IT OUT FIRST HAND.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2007, 03:06 PM~8712997
> *didn't you buy what was in his trunk?
> *


how about you worry about your empty trunk sucka. 
all da $ you make from being an authorized dayton dealer.. think you coulda spend lil $ on some pumps already.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2007, 03:08 PM~8713015
> *not fair....danny's like 2 people..... :biggrin:
> *


baaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaha ha ha!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 02:41 PM~8712775
> *its two-for-tuesday at wings-n-more!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 01:19 PM~8712102
> *Mariachi band? Ur throwed off. :loco:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 02:46 PM~8713344
> *how about you worry about your empty trunk sucka.
> all da $ you make from being an authorized dayton dealer.. think you coulda spend lil $ on some pumps already.
> *



:uh: little do you know fat boy......i like being underestimated.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I want wings! Too bad its a school night.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 03:56 PM~8713432
> *I want wings! Too bad its a school night.
> *


 :uh: wat a sissy!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey hey goofy!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up DS princess..... :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

you workin today??


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 4 2007, 12:59 PM~8713458
> *you workin today??
> *


Hell no, I really want to go out to a reggeton club tonight , but i dont know if there are any in htown!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2007, 03:52 PM~8713399
> *:uh: little do you know fat boy......i like being underestimated.....
> *


you win da lotto? or made enough off recent car show?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 04:00 PM~8713477
> *Hell no, I really want to go out to a reggeton club tonight , but i dont know if there are any in htown!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 03:56 PM~8713432
> *I want wings! Too bad its a school night.
> *


just had honey/bbq and garlic parmasan.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 04:02 PM~8713500
> *just had honey/bbq and garlic parmasan.
> *


dude, I can hear you get fatter! LOL


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 01:01 PM~8713491
> *:ugh:
> *


sorry ,I like to dance!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 02:00 PM~8713477
> *Hell no, I really want to go out to a reggeton club tonight , but i dont know if there are any in htown!
> *


  .... nah that shit dont get no play in htown...i know a better spot to chill...


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 4 2007, 01:03 PM~8713512
> * .... nah that shit dont get no play in htown...i know a better spot to chill...
> *


Pm me and let me know!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 04:03 PM~8713510
> *sorry ,I like to dance!
> *


let me get this straight?
Reggeton= Hispanic guy with a do-rag and a cowboy hat with a gold grill rappin in espanol?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 02:03 PM~8713519
> *Pm me  and let me know!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 04:02 PM~8713507
> *dude, I can hear you get fatter! LOL
> *


your hearing should be good, since you cant see for shyt..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up dena....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 04:07 PM~8713550
> *your hearing should be good, since you cant see for shyt..
> *


20/20 fuker, they just a lil squinty.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 4 2007, 04:10 PM~8713554
> *wut up dena....
> *


sup


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 4 2007, 02:13 PM~8713576
> *sup
> *


were ya been chica...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 02:57 PM~8713440
> *:uh:  wat a sissy!
> *


Shut up before you get hurt.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 03:07 PM~8713550
> *your hearing should be good, since you cant see for shyt..
> *


Mest up! Lmfao!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 01:04 PM~8713529
> *let me get this straight?
> Reggeton= Hispanic guy with a do-rag and a cowboy hat with a gold grill rappin in espanol?
> *


Lol, I dont dance with the guys i dance with my female friends and make the boys drool!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 04:15 PM~8713594
> *Shut up before you get hurt.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 03:17 PM~8713615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 4 2007, 03:01 PM~8713490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only hot wings make him drool!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 4 2007, 04:24 PM~8713670
> *
> *


que onda.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

only hot wings make him drool!!!








[/quote]
lol, I cant even say anything to that other than when did we start talking about devious68?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 02:17 PM~8713609
> *Lol, I dont dance with the guys i dance with my female friends and make the boys drool!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 04:25 PM~8713674
> *lol, I cant even say anything to  that other than when did we start talking about devious68?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 4 2007, 01:26 PM~8713682
> *
> *


 :0 Wanna see? J/k


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 01:27 PM~8713693
> *:uh:
> *


Srry, I am just in a mood to bs with people!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 04:31 PM~8713713
> *Srry,  I am just in a mood to bs with people!
> *


i see.. 

well, i'm bored.. im out of here.. call me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anywas fkin wayz..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am not into reggaeton so I dunno where to recommend...asnd from what I hear pretty soon might be droppin Milan and moving to 2 other spots on Saturdays....OR might add them and keep Milan...so we can be versatile when planning events. :biggrin: 

ooooohhh yeah....2 fer tuesday today huh? mmmm


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 02:27 PM~8713696
> *:0  Wanna see? J/k
> *


sure...why not...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 04:15 PM~8713594
> *Shut up before you get hurt.
> *


 :cheesy: do it! do it! I need to be punished! LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> only hot wings make him drool!!!


lol, I cant even say anything to that other than when did we start talking about devious68?
[/quote]

baaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha!


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 02:31 PM~8713713
> *Srry,  I am just in a mood to bs with people!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2007, 02:22 PM~8713661
> *nah...don't get down like that homie...money from car show already spent on next years venue.....been had my shit....just got too much else goin on....my kids are more important than my car.....
> 
> only hot wings make him drool!!!
> ...


Here I am trying to lose the weight I gained in Mexico and you tell me all I need is Hot Wings. Hell, I can do that. :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 4 2007, 04:58 PM~8715159
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 06:46 PM~8715592
> *:angel:
> *


busted


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 05:49 PM~8715633
> *busted
> *


Lol, for what? I havent done anything wrong!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 08:51 PM~8715651
> *Lol, for what? I havent done anything wrong!
> *


i can fix that


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 06:00 PM~8715734
> *i can fix that
> *


How are you going to do that?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 09:00 PM~8707307
> *that man working with g-bodys, and 80's lacs..      disposibles..
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

However entertaining this is i am getting off, I am going to get another tattoo!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 4 2007, 08:05 PM~8715783
> *However entertaining this is i am getting off, I am going to get another tattoo!
> *



pics?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 3 2007, 09:14 PM~8707487
> *:uh: and since when is a 68 even considered to be something to be proud of? I'M GON LAUGH WHEN THAT GBODY OUT DOES YOU.
> 
> TRY HOPPIN THE 68 TO 36+ AND SEE YOUR FRAME GO TO SHITS. WHENEVER YOU READY TO STEP UP TO A REAL IMPALA WITH A X FRAME HOLLA AT ME I KNOW WHERE THERE SOME.
> ...


 :0 :0 true that  sorry mr pimp :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Sep 4 2007, 09:01 PM~8715749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 05:59 AM~8710241
> *Lol!
> 
> Mana concert was bad ass! They jammed like always! After the concert wasn't so great. :uh:
> *


that concert was the fkng BOMB!! there was alot of fine women :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 08:14 PM~8715861
> *that concert was the fkng BOMB!! there was alot of  fine women  :cheesy:
> *


pics or it didnt happen....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know what that polished plate behind armrest is called?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2007, 11:00 PM~8707307
> *that man working with g-bodys, and 80's lacs..      disposibles..
> *


my ride will talk for its self!!!can wait to see u rolling, u gonna get SERVED. :biggrin: by the way i have other cars not just g-bodys, would u rather get clowned with fluid or air?  no hard feelings homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2007, 09:17 PM~8715905
> *my ride will talk for its self!!!can wait to see u rolling, u gonna get SERVED. :biggrin: by the way i have other cars not just g-bodys, would u rather get clowned with fluid or air?  no hard feelings homie
> *


gonna get served? we talkin about same thing? i'm talkin about lowridin' sound like u talkin about dancing..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2007, 07:17 PM~8715905
> *my ride will talk for its self!!!can wait to see u rolling, u gonna get SERVED. :biggrin: by the way i have other cars not just g-bodys, would u rather get clowned with fluid or air?  no hard feelings homie
> *


 :0 :0 :0 dejalo..,pobrecito :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO BOILER..IM FEELING LUCKY TODAY, CAUSE IM GONNA SERVE THE PIMP....HA HA LET THIS MAN KNOW!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Daaaaaaaayyyyuuuuummmmm!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 4 2007, 08:24 PM~8715990
> *:werd:
> *



El ZAR!!! what it dew?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TX REGULATER_@Sep 2 2007, 08:04 PM~8698621
> *thanks for making it out der yall put on a good show boilers springs were to short but thats my opinion i was holding  my scale
> *


that was a good show homie, yall have a lot of support FROM ALL OVER TX  , and yes i havnt really put too much att to my hopper lately, but i WILL get the bugs OUT!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 4 2007, 09:26 PM~8716003
> *El ZAR!!! what it dew?
> *


just chillen, stayen out of people's business.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2007, 07:17 PM~8715905
> *my ride will talk for its self!!!can wait to see u rolling, u gonna get SERVED. :biggrin: by the way i have other cars not just g-bodys, would u rather get clowned with fluid or air?  no hard feelings homie
> *


first get the rest of that car updated :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2007, 07:22 PM~8715966
> *QUE ROLLO BOILER..IM FEELING LUCKY TODAY, CAUSE IM GONNA SERVE THE PIMP....HA HA  LET THIS MAN KNOW!!!
> *


HEY GUEYYY, u must b a member of the LOCOS CREATIONS C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

popcorn time...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2007, 08:36 PM~8698832
> *houston stylez took 1st and 2nd in the single pump hop..
> ls-v6= 34
> cutty-v8=30 1st time out.. it will be back
> *


HOUSTON STYLEZ GETTING RESPECT ON THE HOPPIN PIT   this meanS there's some good compt on the streets of HTOWN :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

"You got to have peace within yourself, and live with spiritual wealth.."



si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see u made it back in one piece fritos


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 4 2007, 07:29 PM~8716040
> *popcorn time...
> *


need to come back to htown and make u a hopper.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 08:34 PM~8716098
> *i see u made it back in one piece fritos
> *


almost didnt make it  ......so much death in them mean Curvas de Saltillo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 4 2007, 07:36 PM~8716116
> *almost didnt make it  ......so much death in them mean Curvas de Saltillo
> *


u missed some good bbq, and i broke fools on the dice, again :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 08:35 PM~8716110
> *need to come back to htown and make u a hopper.
> *



man, Im not a baller like you people... I cant be spending money to be breaking stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star answer IM's sucka.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 4 2007, 07:36 PM~8716116
> *almost didnt make it  ......so much death in them mean Curvas de Saltillo
> *


agreeed :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

crazy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 4 2007, 07:37 PM~8716129
> *man, Im not a baller like you people... I cant be spending money to be breaking stuff  :biggrin:
> *


i love braking stuff, :cheesy: but i hate fixing it :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 07:37 PM~8716133
> *lone star answer IM's sucka.
> *


i aint home..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2007, 08:39 PM~8716160
> *crazy
> *



pics?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 08:38 PM~8716141
> *agreeed :0
> *


saw a truck driver get killed only thing that survived was his arm hanging out the door of his truck


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 4 2007, 08:36 PM~8716116
> *almost didnt make it  ......so much death in them mean Curvas de Saltillo
> *


been there done that not cool....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 09:28 PM~8716026
> *first get the rest of that car updated  :biggrin:
> *


HAVE THE MONEY AND THE PARTS BUT NO TIME... :angry: SO TILL THEN ILL KEEP ON BREAKING FOOLS OFF... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2007, 07:42 PM~8716190
> *HAVE THE MONEY AND THE PARTS BUT NO TIME... :angry: SO TILL THEN ILL KEEP ON BREAKING FOOLS OFF... :0
> *


ya vete a dormir


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2007, 07:42 PM~8716190
> *HAVE THE MONEY AND THE PARTS BUT NO TIME... :angry: SO TILL THEN ILL KEEP ON BREAKING FOOLS OFF... :0
> *


bawwwwlinnnn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 07:33 PM~8716084
> *HOUSTON STYLEZ GETTING RESPECT ON THE HOPPIN PIT     this meanS  there's some good compt on the streets of HTOWN :cheesy:
> *


thanks.. we got a lil something something


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 06:28 PM~8714944
> *:cheesy:  do it! do it! I need to be punished! LOL
> *


Uh...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 08:46 PM~8716227
> *bawwwwlinnnn
> *


say fool you ready to buy that 1/2 inch line??? got another customer that wants 40 feet also


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 08:48 PM~8716242
> *Uh...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 09:46 PM~8716224
> *ya vete a dormir
> *


UR RIGHT THIS SHIT GETTING OLD. QUE NO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 08:14 PM~8715861
> *that concert was the fkng BOMB!! there was alot of  fine women  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 07:54 PM~8716314
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so were u the girl that was sittin on the stage with mana :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 09:56 PM~8716341
> *so were u the girl that was sittin on the stage with mana :biggrin:
> *


:0 she prolly got back stage too. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2007, 08:37 PM~8716128
> *u missed some good bbq, and i broke fools on the dice, again  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the invite. :uh: JK! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 4 2007, 08:49 PM~8716267
> *:uh:
> *


Problem?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 08:56 PM~8716341
> *so were u the girl that was sittin on the stage with mana :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! You are not right!!! :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 08:58 PM~8716350
> *:0    she prolly got back stage too. lol
> *


Lol! Fker!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 08:07 PM~8716445
> *Lmao! You are not right!!! :nono:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 09:05 PM~8716424
> *Problem?
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I got 1 more spot left for VEGAS. If interested pm me so I can give you more info. 

We leave thursday morning n leave vegas monday morning.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 09:11 PM~8716482
> *:yes:
> *


Lol! :nono: 

From what I remember she was kind of a big girl.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Double post. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 4 2007, 09:11 PM~8716488
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Jus what I thought...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

What's up Dave. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 10:19 PM~8716583
> *Lol! :nono:
> 
> From what I remember she was kind of a big girl.
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 08:29 PM~8716701
> *What's up Dave. :cheesy:
> *


:wave: i c u had an eventfull weekend


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2007, 04:52 PM~8704968
> *thankx but now it dosent even seem like it was worth it you fucked it all up...with all that other shit
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 07:51 AM~8710638
> *HERES THE NEW PROJECT
> 
> 
> ...


clean looking impala baller


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 09:28 AM~8711252
> *I'M NOT DIGGIN THE TWO-TONE PAINT SO I'M GOIN BACK WITH THE ORIGINAL SILVER. I ALSO GOTTA DO SOME INTERIOR WORK AND MAYBE A 42" ROOF.
> *


imo i like the paint but not my car...

 dont forget a 2 or 4 chrome pump setup with hardlines and up grade to Daytons IMO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 4 2007, 10:29 AM~8711674
> *Bad ass!! Ima take the car next year!! We were in a 62 rag and a 84 fleet hittin switches in time square......... Had a blast!!!!!!!
> *


Did Billy like the brisket? any pics?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 4 2007, 10:46 AM~8711794
> *looks like it belonged to a cowboys fan.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 4 2007, 11:03 PM~8717181
> *imo i like the paint but not my car...
> 
> dont forget a 2 or 4 chrome pump setup with hardlines and up grade to Daytons IMO
> *


i like the 2tone, just dont think it goes with that car.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 09:07 PM~8717228
> *i like the 2tone, just dont think it goes with that car.
> *


i dont like 2tone paint either but i like it on that car why? :dunno: looks clean from the pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 4 2007, 11:15 PM~8717303
> *i dont like 2tone paint either but i like it on that car  why? :dunno: looks clean from the pics
> *


just dont go with body lines, i dont think.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2007, 09:48 PM~8716242
> *Uh...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8717500
> *  :biggrin:
> *


what up young?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

texasgold what part of saltillo u go to i was there sat morning those curvas up there aint no joke when wet


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2007, 09:43 PM~8716913
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


I forgot my camera.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 4 2007, 09:49 PM~8716999
> *:wave:  i c u had an eventfull weekend
> *


Jus a lil. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2007, 10:42 PM~8717500
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Dork. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 4 2007, 10:06 PM~8717221
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


X2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 4 2007, 11:47 PM~8717550
> *what up young?
> *


chilln chilln


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 06:29 AM~8718996
> *Dork. Lol!
> *


soooooo, when we going to a rock "mariachi" concert?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 06:59 AM~8719135
> *soooooo, when we going to a rock "mariachi" concert?
> *


Don't hold ur breath. :uh: lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 08:08 AM~8719149
> *Don't hold ur breath. :uh: lol!
> *


:0 Job offer and details on $ settled with other engineering firm. Last day here is the 14th of this month. Start other job on the 17th :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 07:12 AM~8719170
> *:0  Job offer and details on $ settled with other engineering firm.  Last day here is the 14th of this month.  Start other job on the 17th  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 08:49 AM~8719268
> *:0
> *


I'll be down the street from devious68


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 07:56 AM~8719288
> *I'll be down the street from devious68
> *



ya valio


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 08:57 AM~8719292
> *ya valio
> *


ya se


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2007, 08:26 PM~8716012
> *that was a good show homie, yall have a lot of support FROM ALL OVER TX  , and yes i havnt really put too much att to my hopper lately, but i WILL get the bugs OUT!!
> *


we did get a lot of support from dallas, houston, and austin......we had 8 hoppers there and over 100 show cars, trucks, bikes, and motorcycles.... we appreciate everyone that came out......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 07:12 AM~8719170
> *:0  Job offer and details on $ settled with other engineering firm.  Last day here is the 14th of this month.  Start other job on the 17th  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 07:56 AM~8719288
> *I'll be down the street from devious68
> *


Lunch buddies. Soon you'll be talkin bout two fer Tuesday! Lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 09:21 AM~8719402
> *Lunch buddies. Soon you'll be talkin bout two fer Tuesday! Lol!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:43 AM~8719519
> *:nono:
> *


True that. Wifey wouldn't be having that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 09:49 AM~8719545
> *True that. Wifey wouldn't be having that.
> *


LMFAO! wtf you talmbout mayne? i get to go out to eat with the homies.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:53 AM~8719575
> *LMFAO!  wtf you talmbout mayne?  i get to go out to eat with the homies.
> *


Mest up.

dice que eres mandilon.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:53 AM~8719575
> *LMFAO!  wtf you talmbout mayne?  i get to go out to eat with the homies.
> *


Uh huh. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 08:54 AM~8719578
> *Mest up.
> 
> dice que eres mandilon.
> *


Fkin instigator! Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 08:08 AM~8719149
> *Don't hold ur breath. :uh: lol!
> *


  I was lookin forward to the 10min trumpet solo.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 09:57 AM~8719603
> *Uh huh. :cheesy:
> *


was at hooters last week with dj shortdog  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 09:59 AM~8719624
> *was at hooters last week with dj shortdog    :biggrin:
> *


no more 25 cent wing nite :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 08:58 AM~8719612
> *Fkin instigator! Lol!
> *



Im bored. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 10:00 AM~8719631
> *Im bored.  :biggrin:
> *


cause you live in newbern, NC that sounds super boring


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 10:00 AM~8719637
> *cause you live in newbern, NC
> *


no wonder he goes by "ellie"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 08:59 AM~8719620
> *  I was lookin forward to the 10min trumpet solo.
> *


Lmao! What the hell where you listening to???


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:03 AM~8719654
> *Lmao! What the hell where you listening to???
> *


your "mariachi rock" ex: los tigres de notre


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2007, 04:37 PM~8713769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:59 AM~8719624
> *was at hooters last week with dj shortdog    :biggrin:
> *


Last couple of times I went there it sucked. Rather go to wings n more.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 09:00 AM~8719631
> *Im bored.  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 09:00 AM~8719637
> *cause you live in newbern, NC that sounds super boring
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 4 2007, 11:05 PM~8717211
> *Did Billy like the brisket?  any pics?
> *


his fam loved it! :biggrin: Yes I have pics but wasnt really plannin on postin them in Houston Lowriders


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 09:04 AM~8719665
> *your "mariachi rock" ex: los tigres de notre
> *


:twak:
Stop smoking that shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:05 AM~8719670
> *Last couple of times I went there it sucked. Rather go to wings n more.
> *


Never noticed the food :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 09:14 AM~8719729
> *Never noticed the food  :ugh:
> *


Uh..... :twak: lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 09:00 AM~8719637
> *cause you live in newbern, NC that sounds super boring
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

no, cause Im at work.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 4 2007, 11:55 PM~8718168
> *texasgold what part of saltillo u go to i was there sat morning  those curvas up there aint no joke when wet
> *


had to pass through there whenever i go to Matehuala SLP....came back monday morning,...nothing but bad weather all weekend long


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 09:09 AM~8719701
> *Lol!
> *



wasnt that funny.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 10:28 AM~8719804
> *wasnt that funny.
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 09:28 AM~8719804
> *wasnt that funny.
> *


Who cares


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

whos going to Hypnotized show on the 16th...??
EMPIRE will be there.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

So whos going to vegas???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 09:37 AM~8719864
> *Who cares
> *



damn, feisty today are we?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 10:41 AM~8719889
> *damn, feisty today are we?
> *


aunt flow?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 09:41 AM~8719889
> *damn, feisty today are we?
> *


Not at all. :cheesy: Just hungry. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 09:50 AM~8719934
> *aunt flow?
> *


Lmao! Dork! I'm always bitchy. :cheesy:


----------



## nastyplayazcrew (Jun 17, 2007)

i need an Impala Lowrider Show Condition.63 or 64 also convertible..i have more than 20.000 USD cash.....
but i can only buy in the next 2 weeks....because my friend is in Tampa for 2 weeks and he can ship the car to me.....

i already bought an 2003 Ford Lightning with 22 Dubz....

so....

give me everything you have.....

thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 09:38 AM~8719872
> *whos going to Hypnotized show on the 16th...??
> EMPIRE will be there.....
> *



Royal Touch will be there.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:11 AM~8719710
> *:twak:
> Stop smoking that shit.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:05 AM~8719670
> *Last couple of times I went there it sucked. Rather go to wings n more.
> *


 :twak: wing stop


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:05 AM~8720023
> *Lmao! Dork! I'm always bitchy. :cheesy:
> *


not with me :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nastyplayazcrew_@Sep 5 2007, 11:06 AM~8720029
> *i need an Impala Lowrider Show Condition.63 or 64 also convertible..i have more than 20.000 USD cash.....
> but i can only buy in the next 2 weeks....because my friend is in Tampa for 2 weeks and he can ship the car to me.....
> 
> ...


Ill sell you a project for that :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

there you go monica  I know this will drive you nuts! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 10:39 AM~8719875
> *So whos going to vegas???
> *


deeeeeezzzz nutttttttttzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 10:14 AM~8720089
> *:twak:  wing stop
> *


Never been there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:31 AM~8720210
> *Never been there.
> *


aint that great. wings-n-more is better.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 08:38 AM~8719872
> *whos going to Hypnotized show on the 16th...??
> EMPIRE will be there.....
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 10:16 AM~8720111
> *not with me :cheesy:
> *


Ok well I'm nice sometimes. :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 09:09 AM~8720060
> *Royal Touch will be there.....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:32 AM~8720217
> *aint that great.  wings-n-more is better.
> *


true, wing stop gave me major gut bubbles.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 5 2007, 11:34 AM~8720239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are the prizes for the raffle?

YOU ARE A QUEER A$$ PUTO IF YOU REPLY WITH "DEEEEEZNUTZZZ!!"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 10:18 AM~8720125
> *there you go monica    I know this will drive you nuts! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be jealous!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:37 AM~8720265
> *Don't be jealous!
> *


I wish I was cool enough to wear tassels on my pants


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:33 AM~8720226
> *Ok well I'm nice sometimes. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:31 AM~8720210
> *Never been there.
> *



















your dead to me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:31 AM~8720206
> *deeeeeezzzz nutttttttttzzzzzzzz
> *


so you going?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 10:32 AM~8720217
> *aint that great.  wings-n-more is better.
> *


Cool


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:32 AM~8720217
> *aint that great.  wings-n-more is better.
> *


uh no fat man.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:41 AM~8720295
> *Cool
> *


uh negative "bitchy gurl" :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:37 AM~8720265
> *Don't be jealous!
> *


He is just mad since they only have "ting!" bands...










tinggg.... ting ting ting tinnnngggg... tintintintingtingitnggggg.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 10:33 AM~8720229
> *true, wing stop gave me major gut bubbles.
> *


:barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 11:43 AM~8720314
> *He is just mad since they only have "ting!" bands...
> 
> 
> ...


baaaaaaaaah ha ha, but you are incorrect my south of the border friend, its "ping pong" :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 11:43 AM~8720314
> *He is just mad since they only have "ting!" bands...
> 
> 
> ...


Ping pong ping ping Ping pong ping Ping pong ping ping pong ping pong pong Ping pong ping ping pong!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 11:45 AM~8720328
> *baaaaaaaaah ha ha, but you are incorrect my south of the border friend, its "ping pong"  :biggrin:
> *


no my aerodynamic eyelid friend. it's "tingtingtingtinggg" on the Saturday Kung Fu Matinee :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 11:46 AM~8720335
> *Ping pong ping ping Ping pong ping Ping pong ping ping pong ping pong pong Ping pong ping ping pong!
> *


thank you for the clarification my pasty white friend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 11:47 AM~8720342
> *thank you for the clarification my pasty white friend.
> *


my bad, i don't have surround sound on my tv to hear the "p" instead of a "t"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 11:48 AM~8720352
> *my bad, i don't have surround sound on my tv to hear the "p" instead of a "t"
> *


its okay, the hecho in mexico tvs still have better visuals than the malaysian ones


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 11:49 AM~8720358
> *its okay, the hecho in mexico tvs still have better visuals than the malaysian ones
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 10:39 AM~8720276
> *I wish I was cool enough to wear tassels on my pants
> *


You wish you were cool period. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey buey, you noticed your chino friends on h-i are always too thin skinned and whine about almost anything when they don't like something. what's worse is when they complain about mexicans yet they crossed an ocean to get here :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 10:40 AM~8720286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 11:49 AM~8720358
> *its okay, the hecho in mexico tvs still have better visuals than the malaysian ones
> *


hecho in mexico =Target TV



malaysian made =Walmart



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 5 2007, 11:41 AM~8720294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf do you know, your people eat fish raw.. suppose to be batter dipped and fried.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 10:41 AM~8720287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well then take me! :ugh: JK!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 08:39 AM~8719875
> *So whos going to vegas???
> *


me and my dick


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 11:51 AM~8720380
> *hey buey, you noticed your chino friends on h-i are always too thin skinned and whine about almost anything when they don't like something.  what's worse is when they complain about mexicans yet they crossed an ocean to get here  :uh:
> *


Lets not generalize of specific races. Pussies are pussies no matter what ethnicity.  

Asians=FOB. drenchbacks 

Mexicans= ********, border hoppers

There are some similarities.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 11:55 AM~8720418
> *Lets not generalize of specific races. Pussies are pussies no matter what ethnicity.
> 
> Asians=FOB. drenchbacks
> ...


what about middle easterns?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:54 AM~8720403
> *Well then take me! :ugh: JK!!!
> *


MONICA!!!! I dont know you in that way! :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 11:55 AM~8720423
> *what about middle easterns?
> *


Well thats simple my mango eatin friend. They should all die in a fiery plane crash (which, they may have caused) and pray to allah or what ever his name is to relinquish my foot from being up their asses.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 10:43 AM~8720313
> *uh negative "bitchy gurl"  :cheesy:
> *


Watch it china boy!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:58 AM~8720453
> *Watch it china boy!
> *


holy crap! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 10:43 AM~8720314
> *He is just mad since they only have "ting!" bands...
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:53 AM~8720401
> *
> wtf do you know, your people eat fish raw.. suppose to be batter dipped and fried.
> *


I actually agree with you. wow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 11:57 AM~8720442
> *Well thats simple my mango eatin friend. They should all die in a fiery plane crash (which, they may have caused) and pray to allah or what ever his name is to relinquish my foot from being up their asses.
> *


i ought to link them to this comment so that they can 9/11 your nalgas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 11:51 AM~8720380
> *hey buey, you noticed your chino friends on h-i are always too thin skinned and whine about almost anything when they don't like something.  what's worse is when they complain about mexicans yet they crossed an ocean to get here  :uh:
> *


this how cubans get here!









asians


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:53 AM~8720401
> *
> wtf do you know, your people eat fish raw.. suppose to be batter dipped and fried.
> *


I actually agree with you. wow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:54 AM~8720403
> *Well then take me! :ugh: JK!!!
> *


shh.. he'll do it. come on now, he eats dogs... lil cold cooch, aint nothing to em.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:01 PM~8720475
> *
> asians
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:01 PM~8720471
> *i ought to link them to this comment so that they can 9/11 your nalgas.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: have a suicide bomber run up and hug me? baaaaaaaah ha ha ha.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 10:55 AM~8720428
> *MONICA!!!! I dont know you in that way!  :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up DS princess...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 11:55 AM~8720428
> *MONICA!!!! I dont know you in that way!  :0
> *


you could, just takes a a drinks in her, then she a freak.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 09:07 AM~8720524
> *wut up DS princess...
> *


not much what you up too?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 11:55 AM~8720423
> *what about middle easterns?
> *


oh, and btw, they would never make it. The planes that they are on seem to always crash.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:08 PM~8720533
> *you could, just takes a a drinks in her, then she a freak.
> *


thanks for the tip. LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 5 2007, 10:09 AM~8720534
> *not much what you up too?
> *


her at work.....chillaxin...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:01 PM~8720475
> *asians
> 
> 
> ...


thats me in the water, I fell out. bwaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha fuker!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 12:12 PM~8720565
> *thats me in the water, I fell out. bwaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha fuker!
> *


they prolly thru ur azz out for slowing em down.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:08 AM~8720533
> *you could, just takes a a drinks in her, then she a freak.
> *


Lies!!!! Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:13 PM~8720579
> *they prolly thru ur azz out for slowing em down.
> *


nikka you broke the tranny of the rig that got you here!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:53 AM~8720401
> *no,  would never go to vegas unless my car comes with me.
> wtf do you know, your people eat fish raw.. suppose to be batter dipped and fried.
> *


I took my car in 04  
was gonna take the car this year but want to wait till next year... Ive got some new toys to work on in the mean time :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 12:13 PM~8720580
> *Lies!!!! Lol!
> *


for my sake I hope not LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8720598
> *I took my car in 04
> was gonna take the car this year but want to wait till next year... Ive got some new toys to work on in the mean time :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 12:20 PM~8720639
> *:0
> *


thats the car Ive been tellin you about..... 5.7 full 92 frame and drive train  Im gonna buuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrnn rubber :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 12:25 PM~8720670
> *thats the car Ive been tellin you about..... 5.7 full 92 frame and drive train  Im gonna buuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrnn rubber :cheesy:
> *


13s i hope


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nastyplayazcrew_@Sep 5 2007, 09:06 AM~8720029
> *i need an Impala Lowrider Show Condition.63 or 64 also convertible..i have more than 20.000 USD cash.....
> but i can only buy in the next 2 weeks....because my friend is in Tampa for 2 weeks and he can ship the car to me.....
> 
> ...


ready to spend more than 20 hollar at me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 12:25 PM~8720670
> *thats the car Ive been tellin you about..... 5.7 full 92 frame and drive train  Im gonna buuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrnn rubber :cheesy:
> *


am i gonna have to punk your azz into cuttin that one too?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 12:28 PM~8720692
> *13s i hope
> *


got some 72s for it already 14s :biggrin: bought a new set of 175-75s too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:40 PM~8720779
> *am i gonna have to punk your azz into cuttin that one too?
> *


speekin of cuttin car hows that i beam slant back chevy coming along?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 11:43 AM~8720802
> *speekin of cuttin car hows that i beam slant back chevy coming along?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp, i can make it happen, just not this weekend, not enuff time..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 12:45 PM~8720813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 5 2007, 12:40 PM~8720783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just fine.. as for i-beam.. if you knew anything. you'd realize your d-body is same basic frame as my 68 fastback.. just lengthened for cadillac.. nice try though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 10:01 AM~8720475
> *this how cubans get here!
> 
> 
> ...


 what about us *******..
damn we get no love


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 12:45 PM~8720813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that'll hold


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:49 PM~8720847
> *:uh:  guess some of ya'll will never be man enough for 13's
> just fine..    as for i-beam.. if you knew anything. you'd realize your d-body is same basic frame as my 68 fastback..  just lengthened for cadillac..  nice try though
> *


your one to talk Mr fkin BALLOOOON tire pimp!

should have bought a cadillac :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche sic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its true..
he left us out..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:56 AM~8720891
> *that'll hold
> *


hell yeah it will hold....just need to extend the a-arms and you set.....ready to roll.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 10:59 AM~8720910
> *hell yeah it will hold....just need to extend the a-arms and you set.....ready to roll.... :biggrin:
> *


how many people left the club sunday>?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 12:56 PM~8720894
> *your one to talk Mr fkin BALLOOOON tire pimp!
> 
> should have bought a cadillac :uh:
> *


dont be mad cause i just pointed out we working with basicly the same frame, but yet you were talkin all that shit. do some research, so you dont look stupid next time. 


and mac2lac, that aint my kinda suspension. i have control arms.. same as all b-bodys (lac, chevy, buick) thru 96. dunno where you digged that pic up from, maybe that skateboard ramp truck in your club.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 12:00 PM~8720918
> *how many people left the club sunday>?
> *


0

had a meeting last night and we rollin together......lasted 4 hours but by the end of the night we still family.....  

we fight as hard as we play....and i know if we make it through this, we will only be stronger.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 01:02 PM~8720928
> *dont be mad cause i just pointed out we working with basicly the same frame, but yet you were talkin all that shit.  do some research, so you dont look stupid next time.
> and mac2lac, that aint my kinda suspension. i have control arms.. same as all b-bodys (lac, chevy, buick) thru 96.    dunno where you digged that pic up from, maybe that skateboard ramp truck in your club.
> *


no its not the same frame you need to look a little deeper in you research


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 11:56 AM~8720894
> *your one to talk Mr fkin BALLOOOON tire pimp!
> 
> should have bought a cadillac :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 01:05 PM~8720956
> *no its not the same frame you need to look a little deeper in you research
> *


yeah, its same.. you wanna come schooled..come over.. let you take peek under my car.. you'll be having deja vu


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:02 PM~8720928
> *dont be mad cause i just pointed out we working with basicly the same frame, but yet you were talkin all that shit.  do some research, so you dont look stupid next time.
> and mac2lac, that aint my kinda suspension. i have control arms.. same as all b-bodys (lac, chevy, buick) thru 96.    dunno where you digged that pic up from, maybe that skateboard ramp truck in your club.
> *


don't really give a fk what your car has.....just like talkin shit....it actually looked like a trailer house frame to me so go figure.....

skateboard ramp truck no longer in the club.....personal problems on his end so he needed to step out for a while until he was ready......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 12:59 PM~8720910
> *hell yeah it will hold....just need to extend the a-arms and you set.....ready to roll.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp are 67 and 68 the same frame and suspension?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 01:06 PM~8720963
> *yeah, its same.. you wanna  come schooled..come over..  let you take peek under my car..  you'll be having deja vu
> *


sure you buyin the wings and hot pockets im there!


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:07 PM~8720971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey you coming up for our LUX picnic?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 5 2007, 01:08 PM~8720981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont share my wings with cracka azz ******, who roll 14's. sorry


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 11:04 AM~8720947
> *0
> 
> had a meeting last night and we rollin together......lasted 4 hours but by the end of the night we still family.....
> ...


cool..big country was pissed..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 01:06 PM~8720963
> *yeah, its same.. you wanna  come schooled..come over..  let you take peek under my car..  you'll be having deja vu
> *


sure you buyin the wings and hot pockets im there!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Sep 5 2007, 01:08 PM~8720986
> *hey you coming up for our LUX picnic?
> *


nope. won't go to chicago til after the baby is born.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:07 PM~8720971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este buey... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 01:10 PM~8721001
> *este buey... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


at least you looked at the camera :biggrin:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:10 PM~8721000
> *nope.  won't go to chicago til after the baby is born.
> *


 :0 when shes due? soon huh


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 01:09 PM~8720991
> *yeah, cept 67 has ugly taillights. and seat has center speaker (mine dont  )
> dont share my wings with cracka azz ******, who roll 14's.  sorry
> *


so much for schoolin huh...... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Sep 5 2007, 01:12 PM~8721014
> *:0 when shes due? soon huh
> *


in january. how are you and camel doing?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:09 AM~8720991
> *yeah, cept 67 has ugly taillights. and seat has center speaker (mine dont  )
> 
> *


cool, maybe this will get them ****** off your dick for once.fuckin hydraulic experts :uh:











[url=http://www.joescustoms.com/hoppin.wmv]http://www.joescustoms.com/hoppin.wmv [/url]


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:13 PM~8721028
> *in january.  how are you and camel doing?
> *


oh well congrats hun, 

we are good, the lincoln is done except we need new batts, but what we did have in there were his old ones and it was getting off pretty good so hes excited needless to say,


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8721044
> *cool, maybe this will get them ****** off your dick for once.fuckin hydraulic experts  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 01:15 PM~8721044
> *cool, maybe this will get them ****** off your dick for once.fuckin hydraulic experts  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


that's joe5pt0's '67. clean ass ride.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 11:10 AM~8720546
> *thanks for the tip. LOL
> *


Chino plz! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 01:15 PM~8721044
> *cool, maybe this will get them ****** off your dick for once.fuckin hydraulic experts  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


shit, i dont mind hating.. cept them boys are not even accurate.. frame was basicly same , cept for minor changes.. from 65 all way to 96.. covering.. impala, caprice, fleetwoods(lengthened in 80's), roadmasters. so if they wanna talk shit about my frame, they talkin shit about about 80% of lows out there. uneducated haters. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:18 AM~8721071
> *shit, i dont mind hating..  cept them boys are not even accurate..  frame was basicly same , cept for minor changes..  from 65 all way to 96..  covering.. impala, caprice, fleetwoods, roadmasters.  so if they wanna talk shit about my frame, they talkin shit about about 80% of lows out there.  uneducated haters. lol
> *


write a book already :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:13 AM~8720579
> *they prolly thru ur azz out for slowing em down.
> *


Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:17 PM~8721062
> *Chino plz! :uh:
> *


as long as you say please LOL jk calm down killa


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 5 2007, 12:11 PM~8721007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MIRA....EL CAPITA LE AYUDO AL GORDO.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 01:19 PM~8721083
> *write a book already  :uh:
> *


should, but ain't.. let them boys sound ignorant.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 11:20 AM~8721093
> *sayin....I'M OUT THIS BEEEYYYOOOOTTTCCCHHHH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> MIRA....EL CAPITA LE AYUDO AL GORDO.....
> *


 why dont u take some days off from work so you can lift that cadillac beatwood


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8721101
> *should, but ain't.. let them boys sound ignorant.
> *


everyone learns in thier own way


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 01:21 PM~8721108
> *why dont u take some days off from work so you can lift that cadillac beatwood
> *


and work on that raggidy azz interior of his.. with more crackes then a ghetto sidewalk.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

devious syn and devious 68

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 12:21 PM~8721108
> *why dont u take some days off from work so you can lift that cadillac beatwood
> *



no need....my homie can do it during the week....after work....you know i could always buy one already fixed up and just change the set up..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devious syn+Sep 5 2007, 01:22 PM~8721115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 01:23 PM~8721126
> *no need....my homie can do it during the week....after work....you know i could always buy one already fixed up and just change the set up..... :biggrin:
> *


yeah..better to buy a raggidy azz lac on credit.. and act like you doing something.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:22 PM~8721118
> *and work on that raggidy azz interior of his..  with more crackes then a ghetto sidewalk.
> *



you forgot the wrinkles in the leather like those on your fat ass.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 11:23 AM~8721126
> *no need....my homie can do it during the week....after work....you know i could always buy one already fixed up and just change the set up..... :biggrin:
> *


what a fleetwood, yea they are going for 5k and under no big deal nothing to brag about


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 01:25 PM~8721142
> *you forgot the wrinkles in the leather like those on your fat ass.....
> *


yeah, that too.. and wavy azz paint.. the white hides it good though, but some of us still notice.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:25 PM~8721138
> *yeah..better to buy a raggidy azz lac on credit..  and act like you doing something.
> *



better to start at the bottom than to be riding around in something someone else built and act like it's the shit......it was clean when the first person had it.....now.....you just ridin in someone else's shit.......believe that one homie.....

.....LEFTOVERS.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 11:27 AM~8721155
> *better to start at the bottom than to be riding around in something someone else built and act like it's the shit......it was clean when the first person had it.....now.....you just ridin in someone else's shit.......believe that one homie.....
> 
> .....LEFTOVERS.......
> *


whats left over about buying a car, putting 3 squares in it, putting some 13s on it, getting it repainted new paint new interior and top, shorten the rear end, running skirts and chroming the undercarriage? you might wanna start at the bottom i rather start at the top and go over the top


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 01:21 PM~8721101
> *should, but ain't.. let them boys sound ignorant.
> *


I really could care less what you do with your car im not hatin I hope you do cut that car of yours. Have fun doing it and make other ppl build some nice cars along the way. Why dont you start doing and stfu already :cheesy:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:24 PM~8721129
> *
> :0
> *


 :0 damn i didnt know we had the same name almost, wow,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 01:27 PM~8721155
> *better to start at the bottom than to be riding around in something someone else built and act like it's the shit......it was clean when the first person had it.....now.....you just ridin in someone else's shit.......believe that one homie.....
> 
> .....LEFTOVERS.......
> *


i'd never finance a raggidy azz car worthy only 5 g's. thats foolish.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Sep 5 2007, 01:32 PM~8721178
> *:0 damn i didnt know we had the same name almost, wow,
> *


ask him if he's hot


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 5 2007, 12:25 PM~8721143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


next time you see me.....look in my eyes.....and you will see just how much i give a fk what people think.....cause i do know this.....since i started building my lacs....i've lived on my own....anyone can have a clean ride living off their parents/nana/someone else......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 11:32 AM~8721187
> *still didn't have to sell one ride to buy another.....so....do your thing homie....i'm sure someone else will have another clean already built convertible for sale..... :biggrin:
> *


yea mine will be forsale. so sell all 3 or 4 of them buckets and then save about 10k and we might can work a deal.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 01:31 PM~8721173
> *I really could care less what you do with your car im not hatin I hope you do cut that car of yours. Have fun doing it and make other ppl build some nice cars along the way. Why dont you start doing and stfu already :cheesy:
> *


cause my pockets aint deep like you, mr clipboard.. but i'll get there, no rush.


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:32 PM~8721184
> *ask him if he's hot
> *


 :0 :nono: lol i dont think so i have my hot guy :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Sep 5 2007, 01:35 PM~8721206
> *:0  :nono: lol i dont think so i have my hot guy  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:36 PM~8721210
> *:angry:
> *


u ask him :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 5 2007, 01:32 PM~8721184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


building? wtf you build? you put rims and added patterns. actin like you did a frame off restore , going for riddler award or some shyt. :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 5 2007, 12:30 PM~8721169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.......nah ....i'm cool....won't ever see me in a ride that someone will say.....hey....isn't that so and so's OLD car.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 11:37 AM~8721219
> *:biggrin:
> building?  wtf you build? you put rims and added patterns.  actin like you did a frame off restore , going for riddler award or some shyt.  :roflmao:
> *


yea no shit. building loli think i done more shit on my 64 in the 6 weeks ive had than he has on that ragedy muthafcka in the past 3 yrs that its looked the same.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, and i never claimed to have build or fixed up my car.. when people ask.. i'm honest.. "slapped on rims and changed steering wheel".. no need to front.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

danny, here's the topic where joe did his '67. homeboy threw down on it.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=100778&hl=


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp he said u sleep on the mattress on the floor lmao say it aint so say it aint so


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 01:34 PM~8721203
> *cause my pockets aint deep like you, mr clipboard..      but i'll get there, no rush.
> *


neither are mine....... If you only knew...... You act like Ima x-rey tech or something :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 01:38 PM~8721229
> *yea no shit. building loli think i done more shit on my 64 in the 6 weeks ive had than he has on that ragedy muthafcka in the past 3 yrs that its looked the same.
> *


dont forget the linc you did.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Guess this topic is over due for some shit talkin. Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its x-ray. not x-rey or ex-ray :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 01:40 PM~8721249
> *neither are mine....... If you only knew...... You act like Ima x-rey tech or something :uh:
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 5 2007, 01:40 PM~8721246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, those dudes bawlin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:41 AM~8721259
> *Guess this topic is over due for some shit talkin. Lol!
> *


hush woman cant u see grown men are typing


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 12:40 PM~8721246
> *big pimp he said u sleep on the mattress on the floor lmao say it aint so say it aint so
> *


Mest up! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 12:40 PM~8721249
> *neither are mine....... If you only knew...... You act like Ima x-rey tech or something :uh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:42 PM~8721271
> *Mest up! Lol!
> *


should have taken a pic that day


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 5 2007, 12:37 PM~8721219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


responsibilities makes your pocket change different.....it's good you can do things so quick.....wish i could too....but i'd rather have my kids dressed in nice clothes and have them happy than worry bout my lac right now.....no need to rush....my son will enjoy it either way.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 12:42 PM~8721269
> *hush woman cant u see grown men are typing
> *


Keep it up and you aint gettin shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well mac2lac it was funny joking around with you. we better make it clear we are just playnig before someone's feeling get hurt :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:44 PM~8721287
> *should have taken a pic that day
> *


Yea you shoulda. You always flashing pics. Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:46 AM~8721303
> *Keep it up and you aint gettin shit.
> *


oh, im gonna get it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 01:46 PM~8721310
> *well mac2lac it was funny joking around with you. we better make it clear we are just playnig before someone's feeling get hurt  :uh:
> 
> 
> *


fk his feelings


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:47 PM~8721318
> *Yea you shoulda. You always flashing pics. Lol!
> *


i was focused on that dangerous dog he had and wasn't thinking about it hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:47 PM~8721318
> *Yea you shoulda. You always flashing pics. Lol!
> *


excuse me..that was me.. mrs carpetburnt forehead.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 12:47 PM~8721323
> *oh, im gonna get it
> *


Wanna bet?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 5 2007, 12:40 PM~8721246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you shut up fat boy.......before i hurt your feeling and tell you hot pockets are no longer sold.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:50 PM~8721340
> *Wanna bet?
> *


uh oh. dont tell that man bet.. he'll pop out his loaded dice


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:48 PM~8721330
> *i was focused on that dangerous dog he had and wasn't thinking about it hno:
> *


I remember the pic he posted of his dog. Its top cute. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:51 PM~8721358
> *I remember the pic he posted of his dog. Its top cute. :cheesy:
> *


dont let looks foo you..she a killa..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:49 PM~8721338
> *excuse me..that was me..  mrs carpetburnt forehead.
> *


Lmmfao! Fk you Danny!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 12:51 PM~8721358
> *I remember the pic he posted of his dog. Its top cute. :cheesy:
> *



que chingao es eso?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:50 PM~8721349
> *uh oh. dont tell that man bet.. he'll pop out his loaded dice
> *


Lol! Won't matter. Ill still keep mine in the end. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 01:52 PM~8721366
> *dont let looks foo you..she a killa..
> *


x2 hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 5 2007, 01:49 PM~8721338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok what's the 411 on the chisme? how did she end up with carpetburns on her forehead and don't blame it on the curling iron monica :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 12:54 PM~8721383
> *que chingao es eso?
> *


I meant too cute. Fingers slipped. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 01:56 PM~8721405
> *ok what's the 411 on the chisme?  how did she end up with carpetburns on her forehead and don't blame it on the curling iron monica  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nothing happen.. i'm lying. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 12:56 PM~8721409
> *I meant too cute. Fingers slipped. :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:56 PM~8721409
> *I meant too cute. Fingers slipped. :uh:
> *


my fingers tend to slip too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 12:56 PM~8721405
> *ok what's the 411 on the chisme?  how did she end up with carpetburns on her forehead and don't blame it on the curling iron monica  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Chismoso!!!!! Lol!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:58 PM~8721431
> *my fingers tend to slip too.
> *


can't reach your fundio??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 12:57 PM~8721416
> *nothing happen.. i'm lying.  :biggrin:
> *


Fker! Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 01:59 PM~8721439
> *can't reach your fundio??
> *


fkn visual culero, fkn visual :burn: 

brb... :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 12:57 PM~8721423
> *
> *


Lmao! 


Bout to start raining really bad.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heres a before pic though.. someone hiding face from camera..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 02:09 PM~8721556
> *hno:
> *


want me to post the AFTER pic?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 01:09 PM~8721558
> *want me to post the AFTER pic?
> *



quit asking her and just do it....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ole skurdy azzes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 01:11 PM~8721577
> *quit asking her and just do it....
> *


Don't go there. You really have no room to talk.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:15 PM~8721610
> *Don't go there. You really have no room to talk.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 01:16 PM~8721619
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


That's what I thought! Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 01:26 PM~8721667
> *That's what I thought! Lol! :cheesy:
> *



 

PMs?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 02:07 PM~8721535
> *heres a before pic though..  someone hiding face from camera..
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE DENA AND HER HOMEGIRL CINDY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 02:38 PM~8721753
> *I SEE DENA AND HER HOMEGIRL CINDY
> *


covering her face is Ms. :teehee!:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 01:40 PM~8721249
> *neither are mine....... If you only knew...... You act like Ima x-rey tech or something :uh:
> *


isnt that a chick job?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 5 2007, 01:28 PM~8721679
> *
> 
> PMs?
> *


No! Lol! Could go for a beer tho.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 01:40 PM~8721766
> *covering her face is Ms. :teehee!:
> *


:buttkick:

That was a fun night.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 02:07 PM~8721535
> *heres a before pic though..  someone hiding face from camera..
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 01:58 PM~8721431
> *my fingers tend to slip too.
> *


dont you mean that you hit 7 keys at one time?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 5 2007, 01:59 PM~8721439
> *can't reach your fundio??
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 02:09 PM~8721558
> *want me to post the AFTER pic?
> *


do it do it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 02:07 PM~8721978
> *do it do it
> *


Zip it!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 03:08 PM~8721996
> *Zip it!
> *


wearin button flys today, so impossible


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 02:10 PM~8722021
> *wearin button flys today, so impossible
> *


Omg! Lmao! Get ur button fly wearing ass outta here! Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

bwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh ha ha ha, Im stuck in the 80s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

asians never were very up/to/date.. remember 1st asians i ever saw in person.. were wearing fringed bell bottoms..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 03:19 PM~8722098
> *asians never were very up/to/date..    remember 1st asians i ever saw in person..  were wearing fringed bell bottoms..
> *


throw back style, and btw, we in front on the technological level


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 03:07 PM~8721978
> *do it do it
> *


naw, had to be there.. maybe next time you'll be invited.. but then again..maybe not.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Devious :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 03:22 PM~8722115
> *naw, had to be there..  maybe next time you'll be invited..  but then again..maybe not.
> *


dont invite me, I bring trouble.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 02:16 PM~8722074
> *bwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh ha ha ha, Im stuck in the 80s
> *


Dork!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 5 2007, 03:21 PM~8722111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 02:22 PM~8722115
> *naw, had to be there..  maybe next time you'll be invited..  but then again..maybe not.
> *


Mest up! Lmao!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 03:24 PM~8722138
> *Dork!
> *


read my headline, says it all.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 03:25 PM~8722151
> *that why most japanese/chinese ride bicycles to work?  :uh:
> *


Hey gordo, heres a term you neva heard of, its called E-X-E-R-C-I-S-E.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 03:27 PM~8722170
> *Hey gordo, heres a term you neva heard of, its called E-X-E-R-C-I-S-E.
> *


when you get it figured out.. you can let me know how it works. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 03:25 PM~8722151
> *that why most japanese/chinese ride bicycles to work?  :uh:
> 
> real high tech there..
> ...


hand held palm pilot


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 03:29 PM~8722179
> *when you get it figured out..  you can let me know how it works.  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 03:30 PM~8722188
> *hand held palm pilot
> *


had ya'll beat back in 60's..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 03:34 PM~8722223
> *had ya'll beat back in 60's..
> 
> 
> ...


okay, but if you stepped in shit, what you gonna do? you gonna let it ring? or have face full of shit?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2007, 03:36 PM~8722241
> *okay, but if you stepped in shit, what you gonna do? you gonna let it ring? or have face full of shit?
> *


ya'll put way too much thought into things.. no wonder eyes almost closed.. concentrating too hard.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 03:47 PM~8722318
> *ya'll put way too much thought into things.. no wonder eyes almost closed.. concentrating too hard.
> *


dont have to sit and think. answers come quick.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Yawn


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave: goofy!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. i'm bored now..someone entertain me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 5 2007, 02:32 PM~8722684
> *:wave: goofy!!
> *


wut up chica...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 05:14 PM~8722997
> *wut up chica...
> *


i'm still laughing about yesterday cabron. puro pinche comedy. LMFAO!!! hno:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 02:14 PM~8722997
> *wut up chica...
> *


Boardem


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 03:18 PM~8723015
> *i'm still laughing about yesterday cabron.  puro pinche comedy.  LMFAO!!!  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 08:11 AM~8719708
> *his fam loved it! :biggrin: Yes I have pics but wasnt really plannin on postin them in Houston Lowriders
> *



i meant pics of the brisket :biggrin: 

i smoked one this weekend and two yard birds


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 08:39 AM~8719875
> *So whos going to vegas???
> *


 :nosad: 


skipping it this year going to cancun instead but making plans to go to odessa :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 09:41 AM~8720294
> *so you going?
> *


he needs to buy two tickets :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 12:57 PM~8721895
> *:buttkick:
> 
> That was a fun night.
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 5 2007, 10:39 AM~8719875
> *So whos going to vegas???
> *


GUESS I'LL BE MATURE ABOUT THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:37 AM~8719864
> *Who cares
> *


AND THIS ONE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 04:59 PM~8723848
> *GUESS I'LL BE MATURE ABOUT THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


i wont, dezzz nuttttssss


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 06:59 PM~8723848
> *GUESS I'LL BE MATURE ABOUT THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


already got em on that one earlier.. he didnt acknowledge it. dont matter if he wanna pretend it aint happen.. i still got his azz.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 12:30 PM~8721169
> *whats left over about buying a car, putting 3 squares in it, putting some 13s on it, getting it repainted new paint new interior and top, shorten the rear end, running skirts and chroming the undercarriage? you might wanna start at the bottom i rather start at the top and go over the top
> *



That sounds like my idea about instead of reinventing the wheel every time...take someone elses wheel and make it better.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 11:36 AM~8720258
> *what are the prizes for the raffle?
> 
> YOU ARE A QUEER A$$ PUTO IF YOU REPLY WITH "DEEEEEZNUTZZZ!!"
> *


FUCK IT.................... DIIIIIIIIIS DIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

slow down there killa.. no need to be all mad.. damn.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

slims bored.. thats all.


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

You guys are still a trip, I never get on here anymore.....I needed a good laugh! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 08:50 PM~8724774
> *slow down there killa..    no need to be all mad..  damn.
> *


IM NOT MAD JUST COULDNT USE DEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTZZZZ SO I USE DIIIIIIIIIISSSSS DIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU GUYS SAY THIS SHITS FUCKIN FUNNY AS HELL TO ME........EVERY TIME SOMEONE GETS GOT I BUST OUT LAUGHIN .......ME AND MY BOSS EVEN IN ON THIS SHIT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Sep 5 2007, 09:05 PM~8724945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

que onda night crew


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 07:15 PM~8725026
> *I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU GUYS SAY THIS SHITS FUCKIN FUNNY AS HELL TO ME........EVERY TIME SOMEONE GETS GOT I BUST OUT LAUGHIN .......ME AND MY BOSS EVEN IN ON THIS SHIT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dave where you at foo' :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:18 PM~8725048
> *you find new gig yet?  didnt u get canned from last for being on here too much?  :uh:
> :uh:
> *


U BIG ASSHOLE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 5 2007, 06:27 PM~8723572
> *i meant pics of the brisket :biggrin:
> 
> i ate one this weekend and two yard birds
> *




:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 09:20 PM~8725073
> *:uh:
> *


QUIT LOOKIN AROUND HOE DONT YOU GOTTA DO 12 5........YOU AINT GON GET IT LOOKIN AROUND CHOP CHOP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 09:22 PM~8725086
> *U BIG ASSHOLE
> *


fk u big bird


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 07:25 PM~8725115
> *QUIT LOOKIN AROUND HOE DONT YOU GOTTA DO 12 5........YOU AINT GON GET IT LOOKIN AROUND CHOP CHOP
> *


i scored the 2nd job. start monday.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:26 PM~8725128
> *fk u big bird
> *


LOL OK "MR SNUGGELUPAGINST"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 09:26 PM~8725136
> *i scored the 2nd job. start monday.
> *


taco bell called you back huh? gangsta!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 09:30 PM~8725161
> *LOL OK "MR SNUGGELUPAGINST"
> *


i'f i'm anybody, i'm da CookieMonsturrr b1tch!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 07:26 PM~8725136
> *i scored the 2nd job. start monday.
> *


I got a second job and I don't get to be on here as much. Miss you  , all you women haterz. As long as I'm not one of those women, I'm cool with that. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star can be hamburglar, wif his fk'n happy meals! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 09:26 PM~8725136
> *i scored the 2nd job. start monday.
> *


MAN HOLD UP """TALMBOUT THE DROP" "TALMBOUT SAWF" "BREAKIN BOYZ OFF "


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 07:32 PM~8725185
> *lone star can be hamburglar, wif his fk'n happy meals!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:31 PM~8725178
> *i'f i'm anybody, i'm da CookieMonsturrr  b1tch!!!
> *


HELL NAW.....WELL MABEY WHEN YOU GOT ON THAT BLUE SUITE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:30 PM~8725164
> *taco bell called you back huh?  gangsta!!
> *


AHHHHHH DA FUUUUUUUUCKED UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 06:00 PM~8723859
> *AND THIS ONE TOO :biggrin:
> *


Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the 2nd job so i can go ahead and get hny that yukon


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 09:37 PM~8725231
> *i got the 2nd job so i can go ahead and get hny that yukon
> *


WHAT A SUCKAAAAAAAAA......I KNEW YOU WAS FRONTIN :uh: DAAAAMN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 09:37 PM~8725231
> *i got the 2nd job so i can go ahead and get hny that yukon
> *


 :0 

she must be doing something right to have earned a yukon.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

yall some crazzzyyy mofos :twak: :loco:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:38 PM~8725246
> *:0
> 
> she must be doing something right to have earned a yukon.
> *


YEP I HEARD ALL ABOUT IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 09:39 PM~8725255
> *YEP I HEARD ALL ABOUT IT
> *


x2 + a video


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 09:34 PM~8725210
> *HELL NAW.....WELL MABEY WHEN YOU GOT ON THAT BLUE SUITE
> *


blue suit retired.. :angry:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2007, 07:38 PM~8725247
> *yall some crazzzyyy mofos :twak:  :loco:
> *


You got that right.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i knew that comment would get you 2 losers going


:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 07:40 PM~8725277
> *x2 + a video
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2007, 09:41 PM~8725292
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 08:48 PM~8724752
> *FUCK IT.................... DIIIIIIIIIS DIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK
> *


kind of funny how you deleted the queer part mayne :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 5 2007, 08:05 PM~8724945
> *You guys are still a trip, I never get on here anymore.....I needed a good laugh!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 09:08 PM~8724972
> *IM NOT MAD JUST COULDNT USE DEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTZZZZ SO I USE DIIIIIIIIIISSSSS DIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK
> *


bish :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 09:41 PM~8725291
> *i knew that comment would get you 2 losers going
> :uh:
> *


found perfect hate for when you cruising with top down and your white interior and parchute pants..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 06:52 PM~8725406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DANG FOOL YOU LIKED THIS COMMENT SO MUCH THAT I LEFT YOU ON YOUR MYSPACE THAT YOU HAD TO SHOW IT OFF TO THE LAYITLOW CREW!!!! LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 5 2007, 07:21 PM~8725082
> *dave where you at foo'  :roflmao:
> *


here bish


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2007, 08:37 PM~8725231
> *i got the 2nd job so i can go ahead and get hny that yukon
> *


Lol! Rrriiiggghhhttt!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 5 2007, 07:23 PM~8725094
> *:0
> *


u mther fker :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 08:38 PM~8725246
> *:0
> 
> she must be doing something right to have earned a yukon.
> *


Don't hate! Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:00 PM~8725506
> *Don't hate! Lol!
> *


coming here telling us not to hate, is like asking us to stop breathing. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2007, 08:39 PM~8725255
> *YEP I HEARD ALL ABOUT IT
> *


It wasn't me!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up diva....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

WHAT UP GOOFY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2007, 08:41 PM~8725292
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:02 PM~8725526
> *coming here telling us not to hate, is like asking us to stop breathing.  :angry:
> *


Lol! True that!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life mira buey

start downloading las rolas

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=360611&st=120


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 08:04 PM~8725553
> *:0 Lol!
> *


u watching the game


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up DJ Hatin..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 5 2007, 07:55 PM~8725447
> *DANG FOOL YOU LIKED THIS COMMENT SO MUCH THAT I LEFT YOU ON YOUR MYSPACE THAT YOU HAD TO SHOW IT OFF TO THE LAYITLOW CREW!!!! LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. its tight.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:07 PM~8725604
> *switches4life mira buey
> 
> start downloading las rolas
> ...


   some good tejano music


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 07:09 PM~8725622
> *yea.. its tight.
> *


 I THOUGHT IT WAS COOL! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2007, 08:09 PM~8725622
> *yea.. its tight.
> *


so did u came up with some patterns ideas 4 my next hopper :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 10:09 PM~8725619
> *wut up DJ Hatin..... :biggrin:
> *


Not much Emperor Puffy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2007, 09:08 PM~8725611
> *u watching the game
> *


Oh that's right. Ur a pachuca fan! They been playin good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 5 2007, 10:10 PM~8725640
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS COOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 07:14 PM~8725690
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:13 PM~8725684
> *Oh that's right. Ur a pachuca fan! They been playin good.
> *


here we go again.. da mojo olympics started? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:13 PM~8725684
> *Oh that's right. Ur a pachuca fan! They been playin good.
> *


can you post a picture of yourself so that boiler can leave me the fk alone on "how does hrnybrneye look?" :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 08:13 PM~8725684
> *Oh that's right. Ur a pachuca fan! They been playin good.
> *


 :0 talking about a good memory  oh mann :angry: tigres just scored :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:13 PM~8725680
> *Not much Emperor Puffy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

HEY GOOFY









:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2007, 10:15 PM~8725706
> *:0 talking about a good memory  oh mann :angry:  tigres just scored :uh:
> *


Futbol chupa


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 5 2007, 08:16 PM~8725716
> *HEY GOOFY
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: ...wut up chica..you showin medusa at the hypnotzied show??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 08:15 PM~8725701
> *here we go again.. da mojo olympics started?  :uh:
> *


no wonder everyone get on ur ass all the time :twak: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 07:17 PM~8725736
> *:cheesy: ...wut up chica..you showin medusa at the hypnotzied show??
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:13 PM~8725680
> *Not much Emperor Puffy
> *


I heard theres a hunting party lookin for ya.... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:17 PM~8725734
> *Futbol chupa
> *


dont hate :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 5 2007, 08:17 PM~8725747
> *YES SIR
> *


my car will be there..ill be at work... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 10:18 PM~8725749
> *I heard theres a hunting party lookin for ya.... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no shit? one can't handle his own shit?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 07:19 PM~8725766
> *my car will be there..ill be at work... :angry:
> *


GOTTA MAKE THAT MONEY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:15 PM~8725701
> *here we go again.. da mojo olympics started?  :uh:
> *


Go eat some wings.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2007, 10:18 PM~8725762
> *dont hate  :biggrin:
> *












feliz navidad


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:15 PM~8725704
> *can you post a picture of yourself so that boiler can leave me the fk alone on "how does hrnybrneye look?"  :twak:
> *


ignore this :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:21 PM~8725792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2007, 10:21 PM~8725797
> *ignore this :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:  j/p


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 09:15 PM~8725704
> *can you post a picture of yourself so that boiler can leave me the fk alone on "how does hrnybrneye look?"  :twak:
> *


Lol! Craziness...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:22 PM~8725815
> *Lol! Craziness...
> *


I'm just fkn around. He never axed,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 5 2007, 08:19 PM~8725773
> *GOTTA MAKE THAT MONEY
> *


thats all u think about...poor chris... :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2007, 09:15 PM~8725706
> *:0 talking about a good memory  oh mann :angry:  tigres just scored :uh:
> *


I saw that. I don't like tigres. Only kikin. Lol!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 07:24 PM~8725834
> *thats all u think about...poor chris... :biggrin: j/k
> *


HAHA :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 09:21 PM~8725792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save as


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 08:24 PM~8725839
> *I saw that. I like tigres. Only kikin. Lol!
> *













:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 09:26 PM~8725874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what do spaniards know about either Tigres?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 10:26 PM~8725874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


puro Tamaulipas LOL

(don't know where they're from though)


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 5 2007, 08:28 PM~8725885
> *what do spaniards know about either Tigres?!?
> *


that they wear taco hats and cockroach killer boots.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 5 2007, 10:17 PM~8725744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u buying?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2007, 09:30 PM~8725902
> *that they wear taco hats and cockroach killer boots.... :biggrin:
> *


Oh snap :0 How you know our secret?!?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:31 PM~8725915
> *yeah,all these losers hate me.  :tears:
> u buying?
> *


I'm broke.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:21 PM~8725792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:35 PM~8725941
> *I'm broke.
> *


with all the raises and bonus's you get every week? damn.. borrow some $ from lone star, so you can take me for wings.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2007, 09:21 PM~8725797
> *ignore this :uh:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 5 2007, 08:32 PM~8725926
> *Oh snap  :0  How you know our secret?!?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 09:21 PM~8725792
> *feliz navidad
> *


Haha. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:37 PM~8725964
> *with all the raises and bonus's you get every week? damn..  borrow some $ from lone star, so you can take me for wings.
> *


Borrow money from him to take you out? Lol!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 10:43 PM~8726023
> *Borrow money from him to take you out? Lol!
> *


yeah


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2007, 10:21 PM~8725792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 09:47 PM~8726065
> *yeah
> *


Ill let you know how that goes. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Shut up chino. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 5 2007, 11:14 PM~8726328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its "pinche chino"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2007, 11:16 PM~8726338
> *Shut up chino. :uh:
> *


bahhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha ha! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 07:29 AM~8727968
> *no
> *


mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 07:51 AM~8728023
> *si
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 07:53 AM~8728028
> *:no:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 6 2007, 07:54 AM~8728029
> *:angry:
> *


post pics of your regal


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

REGALIZE in 07


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 07:55 AM~8728035
> *post pics of your regal
> *


2 weeks turkish, it will be out.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 07:55 AM~8728035
> *post pics of your regal
> *


x2.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

HEY COCA PEARL WHERE YA BEEN? :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 08:06 AM~8728068
> *HEY COCA PEARL WHERE YA BEEN? :wave:
> *


Hey Diva. I've been in the shadows............... :yes:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin: 

EARLY MORNING COMEDY
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 6 2007, 08:01 AM~8728052
> *2 weeks turkish, it will be out.
> *


you on the sdstunna countdown?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

buenos dias nick


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2007, 08:17 AM~8728106
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE.
> *


did you get my pm?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 6 2007, 08:21 AM~8728128
> *did you get my pm?
> *


You forgot to tell him good morning :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up peeps...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

houston styles puttin it down








my homie luis representing royal touch








dragon's bikes










more pics at streetseen.com


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 08:19 AM~8728114
> *buenos dias nick
> *


x2................


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 6 2007, 08:59 AM~8728279
> *
> *


Apology for not making out to the show as I stated that I would. Next time I go to Dallas I'll stop by that way.........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 08:13 AM~8728086
> *you on the sdstunna countdown?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 6 2007, 09:45 AM~8728468
> *:dunno:
> *


before your time no0b


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 09:57 AM~8728530
> *before your time no0b
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 08:57 AM~8728530
> *before your time no0b
> *


True. Old skool LIL thing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 10:26 AM~8728673
> *True. Old skool LIL thing.
> *


That Chiggah wouldn't understand.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 09:27 AM~8728679
> *That Chiggah wouldn't understand.
> *


That was when I really never got any work done. Lol!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 07:13 AM~8728086
> *you on the sdstunna countdown?
> *


lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

still..........:dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD RA-RA


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey hey Devious


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 6 2007, 11:09 AM~8728998
> *hey hey Devious
> *


hi


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SPAM ALERT!! :0 


hey my boy is gonna perform at Broadway Billiards on Friday...now that I am South Nox Inc PR Rep....I am gonna be attempting to attend all his shows. Or at least most of them...He will also be at Los Magnificos as an invited 2nd stage performer being that he won last year.











Alberto Aguirre
NMEIMAGE.COM
SNI PR REP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 11:29 AM~8729127
> *SPAM ALERT!! :0
> hey my boy is gonna perform at Broadway Billiards on Friday...now that I am South Nox Inc PR Rep....I am gonna be attempting to attend all his shows.  Or at least most of them...He will also be at Los Magnificos as an invited 2nd stage performer being that he won last year.
> 
> ...


Do they at least pay you to do stuff like this?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So now we can expect a steady dose of this kind of spam too...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 10:30 AM~8729138
> *Do they at least pay you to do stuff like this?
> *


Stuff like what? Umm yes and no. On here I am just inviting everyone...not getting paid to "advertise". i will be there taking pics of performance and I keep my identity as NMEIMAGE working with SNI. Plus expenses will be paid for traveling to out of town shows and getting into venues etc etc. The idea is to get signed and become full-time PR Rep. For now its more of when I have time to.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Sep 6 2007, 11:29 AM~8729127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here we go again. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 10:31 AM~8729149
> *So now we can expect a steady dose of this kind of spam too...
> *


 :uh:







:uh: 

Its good for the body...the grease makes you glisten :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 11:32 AM~8729159
> *Stuff like what?  Umm yes and no. On here I am just inviting everyone...not getting paid to "advertise".  i will be there taking pics of performance and I keep my identity as NMEIMAGE working with SNI.  Plus expenses will be paid for traveling to out of town shows and getting into venues etc etc.  The idea is to get signed and become full-time PR Rep.  For now its more of when I have time to.
> *


So they get paid while you get used. Once they hit big time and a label picks them up, you are back to promoting clubs. Even though I dj'ed and got paid back in the days at whiteboy clubs, I focused my $ and time into getting educated. Make the people you deal with pay you $ for your services and I don't mean a free VIP pass to a club or a bucket of beer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

HEY HEX I TOLD YOU IT WAS DANNY'S FAV PLACE TO HANG AT!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 11:37 AM~8729192
> *HEY HEX I TOLD YOU IT WAS DANNY'S FAV PLACE TO HANG AT!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


I shouldn't have introduced him to that hole in the wall.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 11:37 AM~8729192
> *HEY HEX I TOLD YOU IT WAS DANNY'S FAV PLACE TO HANG AT!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


your sis's too :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:41 AM~8729217
> *your sis's too  :0
> *


THATS TRUE HAVE YOU SEEN HER UP THERE LATELY?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 11:38 AM~8729200
> *I shouldn't have introduced him to that hole in the wall.
> *


sorry, but i had already knew of the place even b4 that night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 11:43 AM~8729229
> *sorry, but i had already knew of the place even b4 that night.
> *


oh yeah talking about "is this place cool to hangout?" :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 11:43 AM~8729224
> *THATS TRUE HAVE YOU SEEN HER UP THERE LATELY?
> *


she there every friday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 11:44 AM~8729234
> *oh yeah talking about "is this place cool to hangout?"  :buttkick:
> *


i said "it get good on saturdays?"....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:45 AM~8729238
> *she there every friday
> *


HMMM SHE BROKE UP WITH HER DUDE, HAVE YOU TALKED HER AT ALL? IF YOU SEE HER TELL THAT BITCH TO CALL ME. I DNT HAVE HER NUMBER AND I WANNA SEE MY GOD DAUGHTER!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 11:48 AM~8729264
> *i said "it get good on saturdays?"....
> *


hell yeah it got good back then. bunch of drunks, chicks, gangs, clicks and an occasional end of the night brawl. LOL

haven't been since that time. moved from the area.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 08:49 AM~8729279
> *hell yeah it got good back then.  bunch of drunks, chicks, gangs, clicks and an occasional end of the night brawl.  LOL
> 
> haven't been since that time.  moved from the area.
> *


WELL IF THATS HOW IT WAS WHEN YOU WENT IT HAS NOT CHANGED MUCH!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Sep 6 2007, 11:48 AM~8729265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fridays aint been that good lately. hear weds it get good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 11:50 AM~8729293
> *WELL IF THATS HOW IT WAS WHEN YOU WENT IT HAS NOT CHANGED MUCH!
> *


wouldn't doubt it. it was like a pasadena h.s. reunion :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:51 AM~8729305
> *nope, she dont talk to me.. just looks at me and gives me nasty look.
> fridays aint been that good lately.  hear weds it get good
> *


 THATS MY LIL SISTA FOR YA!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 11:54 AM~8729322
> *THATS MY LIL SISTA FOR YA!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:57 AM~8729348
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT ITS TRUE SHE A BITCH! BUT I LOVE HER! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, imma be at broadways friday..as usual.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 10:36 AM~8729182
> *So they get paid while you get used.  Once they hit big time and a label picks them up, you are back to promoting clubs.  Even though I dj'ed and got paid back in the days at whiteboy clubs, I focused my $ and time into getting educated.  Make the people you deal with pay you $ for your services and I don't mean a free VIP pass to a club or a bucket of beer.
> *



I also usually position myself to where they need me....for example Atmosphere....I did alot of work, true...however all the camera equipment was mine, the business cards I designed, all the graphics....the web designer was because of me.....so when I left they were outta commission for over a month. They got none of the graphics, website source files, business card templates, original photos, etc. 

As well as I dont see anyone making a big stink about all that I do for the HLC pro bono. How long did you DJ and prove yourself before you could say....."I charge this much to DJ" ??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 10:51 AM~8729305
> *nope, she dont talk to me.. just looks at me and gives me nasty look.
> *



U just painful sight on the eyes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:02 PM~8729400
> *I also usually position myself to where they need me....for example Atmosphere....I did alot of work, true...however all the camera equipment was mine, the business cards I designed, all the graphics....the web designer was because of me.....so when I left they were outta commission for over a month.  They got none of the graphics, website source files, business card templates, original photos, etc.
> 
> As well as I dont see anyone making a big stink about all that I do for the HLC pro bono.  How long did you DJ and prove yourself before you could say....."I charge this much to DJ" ??
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 10:52 AM~8729314
> *wouldn't doubt it.  it was like a pasadena h.s. reunion  :ugh:
> *



I went to Milby hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so you dont charge to go to these places and take pictures?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. DH said how much you make to be an "internet DJ, working out of some geeks bedroom" :0 least,thats way i heard it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:05 PM~8729423
> *I went to Milby  hno:
> *


x2 on da 6 year plan


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:10 PM~8729445
> *mayne.. DH said how much you make to be an "internet DJ, working out of some geeks bedroom"  :0              least,thats way i heard it.
> *


LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2007, 11:06 AM~8729426
> *so you dont charge to go to these places and take pictures?
> *


I do...it all depends on a "what can they do for me" basis. I have charged as much as $125 for one night of club pics. Sometimes I do it free as a first time thing and then they can see my work and choose to hire me. Since its usually the promoter and not the club, it ends up depending on event turn out. So I charge a bit higher than others ($50-75) because I assist in promoting the event. Or for some we have a flyer photoshoot beforehand....for my boy I charge the same $125 but other promoters get $175. Sometimes I just hang with my promoter homie and get in and drink for free when the club is dead and nto worth taking pics to post.....Sorry for the book



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 11:10 AM~8729445
> *mayne.. DH said how much you make to be an "internet DJ, working out of some geeks bedroom"  :0              least,thats way i heard it.
> *


No i meant way back when he started.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jotoleeeen on the sceeene


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Flyer Shoots




































Ric from Triple R entertainment is the homie that pays me and does the promoting at Milan..so for now I go wherever he promotes at.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:02 PM~8729400
> *How long did you DJ and prove yourself before you could say....."I charge this much to DJ" ??
> *


well since i was mixing since i was 16 by the time i got into it i already had 3 years spinning for house parties and gatherings. back in the days there weren't that many dj's since it was expensive for people to go out and buy records every week since music was worth buying back then and we didn't have cds or the option to burn music as today's djs so we charged anywhere from 200 on up a night to spin. dj's these days are pansies and don't know the real meaning of what it is to actually go out and pay for their music which got expensive. majority of dj's spin cds and their music is usually downloaded shit. too many cereal box dj's charging under 100 just to get into the door and also backstabbing their own friends by charging less than their friend would. the glory days of dj'ing are over as far as clubs and gigs go. you can make more $ doing private parties and mobile stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:10 PM~8729445
> *mayne.. DH said how much you make to be an "internet DJ, working out of some geeks bedroom"  :0              least,thats way i heard it.
> *


well lets see, i get free promo music which i'd spend $ on to use unless i'm like these broke ass dj's that got to burn 95% of their shit. bedroom? if that's a bedroom then you live in a mop closet. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 11:23 AM~8729554
> *well since i was mixing since i was 16 by the time i got into it i already had 3 years spinning for house parties and gatherings.  back in the days there weren't that many dj's since it was expensive for people to go out and buy records every week since music was worth buying back then and we didn't have cds or the option to burn music as today's djs so we charged anywhere from 200 on up a night to spin.  dj's these days are pansies and don't know the real meaning of what it is to actually go out and pay for their music which got expensive.  majority of dj's spin cds and their music is usually downloaded shit.  too many cereal box dj's charging under 100 just to get into the door and also backstabbing their own friends by charging less than their friend would.  the glory days of dj'ing are over as far as clubs and gigs go.  you can make more $ doing private parties and mobile stuff.
> *


I feel you on that...I think its been said...."anybody with a camera..." Even people who have no clue what an aperture is, or what ISO they are using call themselves photographers...i on the other hand am too modest or humble to call myself as such...I just have expensive equipment and still cheap, relatively speaking to other photographers. I aspire to shoot like Lithium Picnic does...who used to work for Suicide Girls...is being sued by them and now works with Deviant Nation.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 10:23 AM~8729554
> *well since i was mixing since i was 16 by the time i got into it i already had 3 years spinning for house parties and gatherings.  back in the days there weren't that many dj's since it was expensive for people to go out and buy records every week since music was worth buying back then and we didn't have cds or the option to burn music as today's djs so we charged anywhere from 200 on up a night to spin.  dj's these days are pansies and don't know the real meaning of what it is to actually go out and pay for their music which got expensive.  majority of dj's spin cds and their music is usually downloaded shit.  too many cereal box dj's charging under 100 just to get into the door and also backstabbing their own friends by charging less than their friend would.  the glory days of dj'ing are over as far as clubs and gigs go.  you can make more $ doing private parties and mobile stuff.
> *


PREACH CARNAL, PREACH!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 11:26 AM~8729582
> *well lets see, i get free promo music which i'd spend $ on to use unless i'm like these broke ass dj's that got to burn 95% of their shit.  bedroom?  if that's a bedroom then you live in a mop closet.  LOL
> *


HAHAH no beds here










Dont remember why but I was tired as all heck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:27 PM~8729598
> *I feel you on that...I think its been said...."anybody with a camera..."  Even people who have no clue what an aperture is, or what ISO they are using call themselves photographers...i on the other hand am too modest or humble to call myself as such...I just have expensive equipment and still cheap, relatively speaking to other photographers.  I aspire to shoot like Lithium Picnic does...who used to work for Suicide Girls...is being sued by them and now works with Deviant Nation.
> *


That guy that goes by "Tejano Loco" at Bea's called up mystery asking for a dj to spin salsa/merengue in the other area they built in there. He said "ask latin if he'd do it for 125." mystery started laughing at his ass. I've done gigs cheap for homies but nowdays it's not even worth my time to even load up and go no matter what the pay is. I already get paid in my career and don't have to depend on pocket change to pay bills.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:30 PM~8729617
> *HAHAH no beds here
> 
> 
> ...


kitchen countertop and some 2x4's.. gangsta!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 11:31 AM~8729626
> *That guy that goes by "Tejano Loco" at Bea's called up mystery asking for a dj to spin salsa/merengue in the other area they built in there.  He said "ask latin if he'd do it for 125."  mystery started laughing at his ass.  I've done gigs cheap for homies but nowdays it's not even worth my time to even load up and go no matter what the pay is.  I already get paid in my career and don't have to depend on pocket change to pay bills.
> *


HAHA let a guy take his iBook up there or an Ipod DJ unit and maybe worth the 125!









Otherwise with all the cases of equipment and albums...it just aint worth it. However I imagine the deal at thebeat713 is slightly different....so i think you know what I mean by investing time and effort into something until it pays off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:34 PM~8729660
> *kitchen countertop and some 2x4's..    gangsta!!
> *


that's how it starts when dj's get together to make something out of nothing. and notice we aren't on the floor with a barney suit hanging off the wall in the room :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:36 PM~8729676
> *HAHA let a guy take his iBook up there or an Ipod DJ unit and maybe worth the 125!
> 
> 
> ...


That's what we're doing. We're averaging 10-15 thousand listeners a day worldwide at the moment which isn't too bad.

People don't realize that the dj's at thebeat713 all have careers and families and do this on their own time.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 10:21 AM~8729531
> *Flyer Shoots
> 
> 
> ...


was up hex hey u know the guys from dynasty ent.??? they usually promote shadow n havana sometimes i think??????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:36 PM~8729682
> *that's how it starts when dj's get together to make something out of nothing.  and notice we aren't on the floor with a barney suit hanging off the wall in the room    :0
> *


bitch, you're the one setup on the kiddies table, like its thanksgiving :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:41 PM~8729723
> *bitch, you're the one setup on the kiddies table, like its thanksgiving  :roflmao:
> *


Did I hurt your feelings Bedroom Baller? :tears:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 6 2007, 11:38 AM~8729697
> *was up hex hey u know the guys from dynasty ent.??? they usually promote shadow n havana sometimes i think??????
> *


Yes I do...I know 2 of them Sergio and Joe White....I dont know the other guy, I think Junior, very well but have met him. They pretty much do Shadow....not sure about Havana....Livewired has Havana locked down. Joe pretty much works all day at Shadow now with the owner.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:42 PM~8729749
> *Did I hurt your feelings Bedroom Baller?  :tears:
> *


i dont have feelings. 


oh, and ya'll should have hollar'd at me.. i use to make cabinets. coulda did little better then kitchen counter top and cheap azz 2x4's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:44 PM~8729769
> *i dont have feelings.
> oh, and ya'll should have hollar'd at me.. i use to make cabinets.  coulda did little better then kitchen counter top and cheap azz 2x4's
> *


Nah we don't want nana to give us a lawsuit since her bedroom baller died of a heartattack hammering nails. :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 10:43 AM~8729763
> *Yes I do...I know 2 of them Sergio and Joe White....I dont know the other guy, I think Junior, very well but have met him.  They pretty much do Shadow....not sure about Havana....Livewired has Havana locked down.  Joe pretty much works all day at Shadow now with the owner.
> *


yea them lil pricks lol man i fucken grew up wit them fools since like grade school n shit now them ****** think they famouse n shit well joe atleast sergio still put it down sometimes tho either way fuck it didnt like shadow that much too many fat fine bitches lol and club is too cluttered wit shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin.. maybe you should stop bitchin about carrying crates..and accept those PAYING gigs.. so you can build a lowrider.. since you aint had one since the 80's.. last time you had a low, you were jammin da the new kool Mo Dee album.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:46 PM~8729792
> *latin.. maybe you should stop bitchin about carrying crates..and accept those PAYING gigs.. so you can build a lowrider..  since you aint had one since the 80's..  last time you had a low, you were jammin da the new kool Mo Dee album.
> *


Sorry but I got my $ invested in a future and could care less about dropping a lot of $ into a car again. Maybe you should take nana out of that raggedy crib and show her there are better things in life instead of putting $ into a wackback impala.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2007, 11:47 AM~8729801
> *lol
> *


BITCH DID I SAY YOU COULD LAUGH?? :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2007, 11:48 AM~8729810
> *BITCH DID I SAY YOU COULD LAUGH?? :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:48 PM~8729806
> *Sorry but I got my $ invested in a future and could care less about dropping a lot of $ into a car again.  Maybe you should take nana out of that raggedy crib and show her there are better things in life instead of putting $ into a wackback impala.
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2007, 10:48 AM~8729810
> *BITCH DID I SAY YOU COULD LAUGH?? :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Drink up B!tches!!












AHAHHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 6 2007, 12:50 PM~8729822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fool aint bald by choice.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:49 PM~8729818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You need to invest your $ into a lapband surgery or Layitlow will end up with another R.I.P. topic due to heart failure and I feel sorry for the ******* that have to carry that casket.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 6 2007, 12:50 PM~8729822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


go home in the next following weeks and i'll show you where it's at. just make sure your ruca warns me before i break a leg falling out the window. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:51 PM~8729833
> *You need to invest your $ into a lapband surgery or Layitlow will end up with another R.I.P. topic due to heart failure and I feel sorry for the ******* that have to carry that casket.
> *


if you need a paul bearer, ill be there. I got a forklift license.  bwwaaaaaaah ha ha ha!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

AND HERE WE GO..........................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 6 2007, 12:52 PM~8729849
> *if you need a paul bearer, ill be there. I got a forklift license.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:48 PM~8729806
> *Sorry but I got my $ invested in a future and could care less about dropping a lot of $ into a car again.  Maybe you should take nana out of that raggedy crib and show her there are better things in life instead of putting $ into a wackback impala.
> *


i rather stay here in her crib..and work on rides.. then buy a crib i can barely afford, for a gal and kid that aint mine..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:53 PM~8729857
> *i rather stay here in her crib..and work on rides..  then buy a crib i can barely afford,  for a gal and kid that aint mine..
> *


I can barely afford? lmfao!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 11:51 AM~8729833
> *You need to invest your $ into a lapband surgery or Layitlow will end up with another R.I.P. topic due to heart failure and I feel sorry for the ******* that have to carry that casket.
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man boys gettin chopped up and down in this bitch


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:54 PM~8729877
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


thats what he needs. "the double wide" baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:54 PM~8729877
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


god damn. will be needing the national guard for that bish. need to reinforce it also.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up and tore up from the floor up....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:53 PM~8729865
> *I can barely afford?  lmfao!
> *


look here stepdaddy.. you go pay your bills..and leave LIL to us lowriders.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:56 PM~8729902
> *look here stepdaddy..  you go pay your bills..and leave LIL to use lowriders.
> *


Invest in an education, it will help you in the future.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:57 PM~8729908
> *Invest in an education, it will help you in the future.
> *


some dont need skool


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 10:52 AM~8729844
> *go home in the next following weeks and i'll show you where it's at.  just make sure your ruca warns me before i break a leg falling out the window.  LOL
> *



:that hurted...thought we were friends :tears:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 11:56 AM~8729902
> *look here stepdaddy..  you go pay your bills..and leave LIL to us lowriders.
> *


 :0 :tears: I guess that counts me out too


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:58 PM~8729919
> *:0  :tears:   I guess that counts me out too
> *


spam man! LOL :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk a casket.. when i go, aint gonna be anything left.. imma go out shootin :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 6 2007, 12:58 PM~8729917
> *:that hurted...thought we were friends :tears:
> *


we are puto, next time don't slobber on the pillows :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 6 2007, 11:59 AM~8729923
> *spam man! LOL :yes:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:59 PM~8729925
> *fk a casket..    when i go, aint gonna be anything left..  imma go out shootin  :machinegun:
> *


theres gonna be 400lbs of hamburger meat chunks on the ground?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 10:59 AM~8729929
> *we are puto, next time don't slobber on the pillows  :twak:
> *


ahahahahaha....'che comediante...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 6 2007, 01:00 PM~8729935
> *theres gonna be 400lbs of hamburger meat on the ground?
> *


covered in blood..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey!!

This look about right for that broadway billiards place?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 01:01 PM~8729941
> *covered in blood..
> *


viking style, I can respect that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 01:01 PM~8729944
> *hey!!
> 
> This look about right for that broadway billiards place?
> ...


yeah green building


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 01:01 PM~8729944
> *hey!!
> 
> This look about right for that broadway billiards place?
> ...


green building


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey dont this guy BIG J come on here?!? found this in my photobucket from Los Magnificos in '05.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 01:05 PM~8729982
> *Hey dont this guy  BIG J come on here?!?  found this in my photobucket from Los Magnificos in '05.
> 
> 
> ...


dunno..interior clean though. bed cover dont look like it match. rims gotta go.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

its that boy Conrad partying at TOC with....ummm...whats that singers name?...um....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:45 PM~8729785
> *Nah we don't want nana to give us a lawsuit since her bedroom baller died of a heartattack hammering nails.  :angel:
> *


least i live with family.. you living with another ****** kid, how's the tennis lessons going? :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

otra vez


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:10 PM~8730020
> *least i live with family..  you living with another ****** kid,  how's the tennis lessons going?   :roflmao:
> *



Any F*ck can be a father but it takes a real man to be a Dad. Moreso for a kid not your own. I was there once and she had 3 kids! It didnt work out between she and I but the kids were great.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 10:10 AM~8730020
> *least i live with family..  you living with another ****** kid,  how's the tennis lessons going?  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: THAT JUST MEANS HE'S MAN ENOUGH TO BE JUST THAT A REAL MAN!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 01:13 PM~8730043
> *Any F*ck can be a father but it takes a real man to be a Dad.  Moreso for a kid not your own.  I was there once and she had 3 kids!  It didnt work out between she and I but the kids were great.
> *


fk all that.. brawd got kids.. she better find a baby sitter.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. been fun choppin these boys down.. time to head to work.. deuce


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 01:10 PM~8730020
> *least i live with family..  you living with another ****** kid,  how's the tennis lessons going?  :roflmao:
> *


Well considering that I've been there for the kid since he was 1 yr old literally makes me his dad since his dad is compareable to you, a loser.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey arent some Wings n Mores doin 2fers on thursdays too?!?! I am gettin a craving all of a sudden :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 11:13 AM~8730053
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: THAT JUST MEANS HE'S MAN ENOUGH TO BE JUST THAT A REAL MAN!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2007, 10:16 AM~8730076
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


WHAT? BEING THAT I AM A MOTHER OF 5 AND MARRIED TO SOMEONE WHO IS ONLY THE FATHER TO MY YOUNGEST I SEE FIRST HAND THE DIFF IN A DEADBEAT AND A REAL FATHER. IN MY OPINION SOMEONE WHO CAN LOVE AND TREAT A CHILD THATS NOT HIS AS IF THEY WERE IS A REAL ASS MAN!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 12:10 PM~8730020
> *least i live with family..  you living with another ****** kid,  how's the tennis lessons going?  :roflmao:
> *


better than being a pussy ass ***** and lettin someone else or the government support your kids.....at least he stepped up to the plate and did what a man would do instead of wasting money on cheap ho's, hot wings, and cars someone else built.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

SO LATIN I GIVE YOU PROPS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 6 2007, 10:20 AM~8730107
> *better than being a pussy ass ***** and lettin someone else or the government support your kids.....at least he stepped up to the plate and did what a man would do instead of wasting money on cheap ho's, hot wings, and cars someone else built.......
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT THE HOTPOCKETS!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8730112
> *SO LATIN I GIVE YOU PROPS! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks but some people have their priorities fked up. Not mine but he knows who is there when he is down and sad and who will spend any amount of $ to make sure that he is able to live comfortable.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 11:19 AM~8730101
> *WHAT? BEING THAT I AM A MOTHER OF 5 AND MARRIED TO SOMEONE WHO IS ONLY THE FATHER TO MY YOUNGEST I SEE FIRST HAND THE DIFF IN A DEADBEAT AND A REAL FATHER.  IN MY OPINION SOMEONE WHO CAN LOVE AND TREAT A CHILD THATS NOT HIS AS IF THEY WERE IS A REAL ASS MAN!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 10:23 AM~8730149
> *Thanks but some people have their priorities fked up.  Not mine but he knows who is there when he is down and sad and who will spend any amount of $ to make sure that he is able to live comfortable.
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING! MY EX WAS A LOSER HE SPENT NO TIME WITH OUR DAUGHTERS WHEN THEY WOULD GO NEAR HIM HE WOULD YELL AT THEM TO GET AWAY FROM HIM, CHRIS WELL EVERYTHING HE DOES IS FOR OUR GIRLS. HE LOVES DOING ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING HE CAN FOR THEM. MOST OF ALL THEY KNOW WHO HAS BEEN THERE FOR THEM AND WHO HAS NOT.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 01:25 PM~8730157
> *I KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING! MY EX WAS A LOSER HE SPENT NO TIME WITH OUR DAUGHTERS WHEN THEY WOULD GO NEAR HIM HE WOULD YELL AT THEM TO GET AWAY FROM HIM, CHRIS WELL EVERYTHING HE DOES IS FOR OUR GIRLS. HE LOVES DOING ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING HE CAN FOR THEM. MOST OF ALL THEY KNOW WHO HAS BEEN THERE FOR THEM AND WHO HAS NOT.
> *


Got a son on the way, but the 9 yr old will always be viewed and cared for as my 1st.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Its totally any guys choice not to date or marry a woman that has kids....if its their decision. No one is saying that a man doing so is real and others are not. The realness is handling responsibilities. If the woman you grew in love with had a kid, would u just string her along, hittin it and such, but never commit because she has a kid?!? :twak: :nono: 
Being there with her and someone elses child doesnt make you less a man...you are being more man than the actual father obviously able to be.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

So... whatever happened to Richmond Eve.?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 01:31 PM~8730208
> *So... whatever happened to Richmond Eve.?
> *


it's dead like your magazine


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 01:31 PM~8730208
> *So... whatever happened to Richmond Eve.?
> *


Richmond Eve.?


never heard of it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:31 PM~8730210
> *it's dead like your magazine
> *



RIP :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

adam and eve?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2007, 12:32 PM~8730215
> *Richmond Eve.?
> never heard of it.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:32 PM~8730221
> *RIP  :angel:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2007, 12:32 PM~8730215
> *Richmond Eve.?
> never heard of it.
> *


Sure you have its the night before...Like Xmas Eve or new years eve.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:33 PM~8730235
> *Sure you have its the night before...Like Xmas Eve or new years eve.
> *



Buncha edumucated azzes....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 12:33 PM~8730232
> *
> *


so if I called something Wired and Juiced instead of Spokes n Juice....is that too close for legal comfort!?!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:35 PM~8730260
> *so if I called something Wired and Juiced instead of Spokes n Juice....is that too close for legal comfort!?!
> *



Id have to talk to my legal team about that... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 01:33 PM~8730235
> *Sure you have its the night before...Like Xmas Eve or new years eve.
> *


NOTED


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:35 PM~8730260
> *so if I called something Wired and Juiced instead of Spokes n Juice....is that too close for legal comfort!?!
> *



Make me an offer for the name.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 01:02 PM~8730532
> *Make me an offer for the name.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do hamizzle


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Sep 6 2007, 12:16 PM~8730671
> *wut it do hamizzle
> *


chillin...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 12:02 PM~8730532
> *Make me an offer for the name.
> *


$29.99 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

This topic touches on every subject possible. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 6 2007, 02:32 PM~8730754
> *$<s>29.99</s> 19.95  :yes:
> *


markdown


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:38 PM~8730801
> *markdown
> *


La Wal-Mart special?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:05 PM~8729982
> *Hey dont this guy  BIG J come on here?!?  found this in my photobucket from Los Magnificos in '05.
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 02:36 PM~8730789
> *This topic touches on every subject possible. Lol!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8713948


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 6 2007, 01:38 PM~8730811
> *La Wal-Mart special?
> *


its the KMart blue light special


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 01:36 PM~8730789
> *This topic touches on every subject possible. Lol!
> *



thats not the only thing this topic touches :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 12:53 PM~8730946
> *its the KMart blue light special
> *



hmmm... could it be used for a bicycle shop/ refresqueria business?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 6 2007, 02:01 PM~8731029
> *hmmm... could it be used for a bicycle shop/ refresqueria business?
> *



Naw that would be beesis y liquados


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey diva how r u today??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 01:59 PM~8731006
> *thats not the only thing this topic touches  :0
> *


:0


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 6 2007, 12:09 PM~8731109
> *hey diva how r u today??
> *


I'M GOOD, HOW ABOUT YOU? :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8730107
> *better than being a pussy ass ***** and lettin someone else or the government support your kids.....at least he stepped up to the plate and did what a man would do instead of wasting money on cheap ho's, hot wings, and cars someone else built.......
> *


well, why dont you give that ***** a stepdaddy of da year award , you fk'n capitan.. :uh: 


never spend $ on cheap hoez.. hot wings and cars is another story


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 12:15 PM~8731172
> *I'M GOOD, HOW ABOUT YOU? :wave:
> *


Me too, my back is a little sore, got a new tattoo last night.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

man...what the heck happened?!? oh well I can barely do teh quick reply....so I take this as my exit...stage left.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 6 2007, 01:16 PM~8731179
> *Me too, my back is a little sore, got a new tattoo last night.
> *


thats not why its sore.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 6 2007, 12:16 PM~8731179
> *Me too, my back is a little sore, got a new tattoo last night.
> *


WHAT TAT SHOP DID YOU GO TO??? I NEED TO GET MINE TOUCHED UP SOON. IT'S ON THE TOP OF MY FOOT AND THE COLOR DIDNT TAKE TO WELL BECAUSE MY FOOT SWELLED UP BAD. I HAD TO WAIT FOR IT TO HEAL.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 01:51 PM~8731508
> *WHAT TAT SHOP DID YOU GO TO??? I NEED TO GET MINE TOUCHED UP SOON. IT'S ON THE TOP OF MY FOOT AND THE COLOR DIDNT TAKE TO WELL BECAUSE MY FOOT SWELLED UP BAD. I HAD TO WAIT FOR IT TO HEAL.
> *


big foot bitch.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 01:05 PM~8731647
> *big foot bitch.
> *




OH YEAH DONT MAKE ME POST THAT PIC I HAVE OF YOU SITTIN ALL PRETTY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 04:07 PM~8731664
> *OH YEAH DONT MAKE ME POST THAT PIC I HAVE OF YOU SITTIN ALL PRETTY
> *


post it.. it still wont beat one where he posed on car with legs open.. or video of him taking it in butt..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn nothing is forgotten on this site. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Sep 6 2007, 02:07 PM~8731664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shit huh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

not a bad price. just put an engine in it for starts..

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/415625033.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

im 15 and blonde and
djlatin plays with me and my private parts, no joke


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 12:51 PM~8731508
> *WHAT TAT SHOP DID YOU GO TO??? I NEED TO GET MINE TOUCHED UP SOON. IT'S ON THE TOP OF MY FOOT AND THE COLOR DIDNT TAKE TO WELL BECAUSE MY FOOT SWELLED UP BAD. I HAD TO WAIT FOR IT TO HEAL.
> *


I -45 ink, my homeboy rick promotes for the shop, they do really good work


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 12:36 PM~8731355
> *thats not why its sore.. :biggrin:
> *


oh, well then let me know why cus it didnt hurt untill after midnight lastnight and i spent the night alone... soo whats your explantion?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 6 2007, 05:25 PM~8732288
> *oh, well then let me know why cus it didnt hurt untill after midnight lastnight and i spent the night alone... soo whats your explantion?
> *


sic ran in and scored a stealth attack


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 05:21 PM~8732259
> *im 15 and blonde and
> djlatin plays with me and my private parts, no joke
> *


 :0


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

15/f/713
hot n horny 
pm if you wanna cyber


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 02:31 PM~8732334
> *15/f/713
> hot n horny
> pm if you wanna cyber
> *


This is a place for lowriders not horny teens looking to chat.Sounds like a police sting to me or a very sick pedifile joke!


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

asl please


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 05:31 PM~8732334
> *15/f/713
> hot n horny
> pm if you wanna cyber
> *


?/M/713
also horny
send me pics
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 6 2007, 02:22 PM~8732269
> *I -45 ink, my homeboy rick promotes for the shop, they do really good work
> *


I GO TO YOU PICK IT WE STICK IT, MIKE THE OWNER HAS DONE SEVERAL OF MY TATS. HE DOES GOOD WORK AND HE HAS GOOD PRICES! THE BEST PRICES FOR GOOD WORK THAT I HAVE FOUND. I HAVE 13 TATS!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 04:31 PM~8732334
> *15/f/713
> hot n horny
> pm if you wanna cyber
> *


Isn't amon amarth coming to town? I thought I saw that darkest hour too.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 02:41 PM~8732402
> *I GO TO YOU PICK IT WE STICK IT, MIKE THE OWNER HAS DONE SEVERAL OF MY TATS. HE DOES GOOD WORK AND HE HAS GOOD PRICES! THE BEST PRICES FOR GOOD WORK THAT I HAVE FOUND. I HAVE 13 TATS!
> *


Wow, where is it at?


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 05:41 PM~8732404
> *Isn't amon amarth coming to town?
> *


how the fuck did you know that? theres no way you listen to them


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 6 2007, 02:42 PM~8732408
> *Wow, where is it at?
> *


 ITS BY ALMEDA MALL


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 02:45 PM~8732440
> *ITS BY ALMEDA MALL
> *


Sweet


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Time for work see you all tomorrow


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 6 2007, 05:50 PM~8732485
> *Time for work see you all tomorrow
> *


let me holla fo a dolla baby
do something strange for some change


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 04:44 PM~8732433
> *how the fuck did you know that? theres no way you listen to them
> *


 you going?


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

yes, you?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a 1961 chevy shop manual with the 1964 supplement...

Anyone interested in buying both from me PM.

brand new (reprints)


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

this isnt a car site


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 06:15 PM~8732725
> *this isnt a car site
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 05:02 PM~8732609
> *yes, you?
> *


:thumbsup: Tickets go on sale tomorrow.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=160152849771


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 06:35 PM~8732843
> *:thumbsup: Tickets go on sale tomorrow.
> *


GROUPIE


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 06:35 PM~8732843
> *:thumbsup: Tickets go on sale tomorrow.
> *


i get in for free cause i know someone who works at the meridian

ill see you there, but you wont see me.... baahahaha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Sep 6 2007, 03:25 PM~8732288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ninja sic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic so dark never seem em cum'n or going


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 05:21 PM~8732259
> *im 15 and blonde and
> djlatin plays with me and my private parts, no joke
> *


este buey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 05:16 PM~8733109
> *sic so dark never seem em cum'n or going
> *


ask ya girl. she sees it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 05:45 PM~8732908
> *i get in for free cause i know someone who works at the meridian
> 
> ill see you there, but you wont see me.... baahahaha
> *


hno: Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 06:32 PM~8733222
> *hno: Lol!
> *


No se asuste mija!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2007, 12:51 PM~8729833
> *You need to invest your $ into a lapband surgery or Layitlow will end up with another R.I.P. topic due to heart failure and I feel sorry for the ******* that have to carry that casket.
> *


LOLOOLOLOL SORRY DOG WE HOMIES AND ALL BUT I AINT CARRYIN SHIT PICK THAT ***** UP WITH THE FORK LIFT AND LOAD HIM IN THA BACK OF THE CADDY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 07:31 PM~8733214
> *ask ya girl. she sees it.
> *


its aight.. thru wif em after they spit out a baby anyway.. no good to me anymore. help yourself


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 05:45 PM~8733309
> *its aight..  thru wif em after they spit out a baby anyway..  no good to me anymore.  help yourself
> *


ill pass.. aint like u stickin them anyways... u just trickin dem hoes for hot wings and some aftermarket hot pocket..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 07:52 PM~8733353
> *ill pass.. aint like u stickin them anyways... u just trickin dem hoes for hot wings and  some aftermarket hot pocket..
> *


stop lying. everybody knows you only like white gurls anyway. makes you weak and soft.. like i said before, look at ice t. pretty soon one of those brawds gonna have you wearing matching outfits, and going to get pics together at glamour shots. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

x2 for slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 07:59 PM~8733397
> *x2 for slim
> *


NOPE NO WHITE GIRLS FOR ME TO HARD TO KEEP'EM CLEAN........LIKE MY ***** KJ TOLD ME ONE DAY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 05:45 PM~8732908
> *i get in for free cause i know someone who works at the meridian
> 
> ill see you there, but you wont see me.... baahahaha
> *



Must be niiiiice....I only get in free to a few clubs...but not the meridian....not yet at least..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2007, 08:02 PM~8733419
> *NOPE NO WHITE GIRLS FOR ME TO HARD TO KEEP'EM CLEAN........LIKE MY ***** KJ TOLD ME ONE DAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 06:33 PM~8733230
> *No se asuste mija!
> *


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 05:58 PM~8733393
> *stop lying. everybody knows you only like white gurls anyway. makes you weak and soft..    like i said before, look at ice t.  pretty soon one of those brawds gonna have you wearing matching outfits, and going to get pics together at glamour shots.  :roflmao:
> *


correction.. i like latinas... ill keep one of them for wifey.. unless i find a down ass white chick...white chicks are freaks.. u act like u dont like em.so get ya shit straight fat boy..
fuck a matchin suit.. t-shirt and dickies hoe..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 07:04 PM~8733432
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 08:05 PM~8733436
> *correction.. i like latinas... ill keep one of them for wifey.. unless i find a down ass white chick...white chicks are freaks.. u act like u dont like em.so get ya shit straight fat boy..
> fuck a matchin suit.. t-shirt and dickies hoe..
> *


oh, not that i dont like em.. just not my 1st choice.. 

in order..

latinas
asians
blk gurls
white gurls 
other


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 07:09 PM~8733459
> *oh, not that i dont like em..  just not my 1st choice..
> 
> in order..
> ...



Its all pink where it counts... :biggrin: 



mmmm I feel like going to Cheddars for a Steak done Rare. mmmmmm


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 08:02 PM~8733420
> *Must be niiiiice....I only get in free to a few clubs...but not the meridian....not yet at least..
> *


i dont like to ask though, so i keep it to a minimum


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 07:08 PM~8733456
> *:biggrin:
> *


Having a better day?


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 1 2007, 12:22 PM~8691965
> *GUESS what I picked up last night..
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 07:23 PM~8733568
> *Having a better day?
> *



:nosad:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

thanks hex :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Sep 6 2007, 07:26 PM~8733587
> *thanks hex :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



U enjoyed them? I am glad u did. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 06:09 PM~8733459
> *oh, not that i dont like em..  just not my 1st choice..
> 
> in order..
> ...


my order.
latina.white.asian.other.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 07:44 PM~8733696
> *my order.
> latina.white.asian.other.
> *


My order.....Latina



Never tried any other flavors...what would you guys recommend? I am hno: of black girls cause I get the feeling they could fcuk me to death. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 6 2007, 08:44 PM~8733696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: baby momma #2 blk  


kinda miss her :angry: 


kinda..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, and just for clarification..when i say latinas..i dont mean mojo chicks.. those fall under "other"


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 09:03 PM~8733896
> *oh, and just for clarification..when i say latinas..i dont mean mojo chicks..  those fall under "other"
> *


*just to clarify


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:03 PM~8733896
> *oh, and just for clarification..when i say latinas..i dont mean mojo chicks..  those fall under "other"
> *


I'd say latinas...then pacific Islanders, then Polynesian, then Native American, then Persian, then Cholitas, then maybe caucasian, then regular asians, theeeennn black girls.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 09:09 PM~8733957
> *I'd say latinas...then pacific Islanders, then Polynesian, then Native American, then Persian, then Cholitas, then maybe caucasian, then regular asians, theeeennn black girls.
> *


picky mother fkr dang


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 6 2007, 09:08 PM~8733947
> **just to clarify
> *


*fk you whoever da fk you are


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 09:20 PM~8734033
> **fk you whoever da fk you are
> *


i was only helping you out 
dont get devious on me hahahahah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:19 PM~8734028
> *picky mother fkr  dang
> *


picky.....mayne I added more flavors than you did....I'd say that makes me less picky. Did I miss a race, creed or color?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:20 PM~8734033
> **fk you whoever da fk you are
> *


prolly some Emo kid


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dont yall have anything better to do than be on this site all day... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 07:00 PM~8733862
> *no blk gurls for you?
> :yes:  baby momma #2 blk
> kinda miss her  :angry:
> ...


naw.. no blk..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 02:15 PM~8731173
> *well, why dont you give that ***** a stepdaddy of da year award , you fk'n capitan..  :uh:
> never spend $ on cheap hoez..  hot wings and cars is another story
> *


suck a dick fat boy......gotta give credit where it's due.....

***** your daddy must not have hugged you enough.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 6 2007, 07:36 PM~8734199
> *Dont yall have anything better to do than be on this site all day...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


4 real :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 6 2007, 08:47 PM~8734300
> *4 real :uh:
> *



que onda boiler!!!!


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 6 2007, 09:33 PM~8734161
> *prolly some Emo kid
> 
> 
> ...


probably some emotional kid.. hahahahaha
okay 

good pic though

devious, stop getting emo.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Sep 6 2007, 07:25 PM~8733583
> *
> *



fker didn't even share.... :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 6 2007, 08:52 PM~8734359
> *fker didn't even share.... :angry:
> *


Stock up at the Specs liquor when you come for the HLC meeting and sell them to him for cost, plus shipping and handling fees and just for the helluvit fees


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 6 2007, 09:46 PM~8734284
> *suck a dick fat boy......gotta give credit where it's due.....
> 
> ***** your daddy must not have hugged you enough.......
> *


HE TRIED BUT COULDNT GET HIS ARMS AROUND HIM........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Sep 6 2007, 09:36 PM~8734199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk that ***** too.. that ***** couldnt hug me from prison.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2007, 08:56 PM~8734399
> *HE TRIED BUT COULDNT GET HIS ARMS AROUND HIM........
> *


Mest up! Lol!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 09:07 PM~8734525
> *no
> fk that ***** too.. that ***** couldnt hug me from prison.
> *



sorry *****.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: mac2lac, h-town team 84 caddy, DISTURBED, Bitter Sweet, 713diva, Devious Sixty8


damn night crew in full effect :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

FOR SALE $6500.00
2002 HYUNDAI SANTA FE GLS V6 4/DOORS SUV
LOW MILES 75120
NEW TIRES
Call Emma at 713 412-0523


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 6 2007, 08:24 PM~8734709
> *FOR SALE $6500.00
> 2002 HYUNDAI SANTA FE GLS V6 4/DOORS SUV
> LOW MILES 75120
> ...


hny i got a good body shop that can put some yukon badges on it and people would never know, for 6500, what u think


:biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:wave: hello follow members of layitlow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Sep 6 2007, 10:21 PM~8734673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stupid.. 










have to go all way and put grill too..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2007, 09:30 PM~8734760
> *hny i got a good body shop that can put some yukon badges on it and people would never know, for 6500, what u think
> :biggrin:
> *


Uhhhh...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:33 PM~8734786
> *dont be.. i aint.. fk em.
> emma? is she hot?  :biggrin:
> stupid..
> ...


I knew you were going to ask that. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 08:39 PM~8734865
> *Uhhhh...
> *


BEGGERS CANT BE CHOOSERS :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I forgot to mention that she takes good care of her cars. She kept all her oil change papers and got yearly maintenance when she was suppose to. Nothing like me. My car is falling apart. Why you think I named her Bitter Sweet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2007, 09:40 PM~8734886
> *BEGGERS CANT BE CHOOSERS  :uh:
> *


Fool aint nobody beggin! You got me all messed up! I aint the one. :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a stop painting.shits goin sour..
thing arent right rite now..
i might come back to the game later..
but i think im done..

real talk!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 10:45 PM~8734953
> *
> im a stop painting.shits goin sour..
> thing arent right rite now..
> ...


 :uh: 


fool been at it for year or so, now talkin retirement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 07:45 PM~8734953
> *
> im a stop painting.shits goin sour..
> thing arent right rite now..
> ...


REAL TALK........ :uh: 










SHUT THE FUC UP! YOUR JUST TIRED RIGHT NOW!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 08:46 PM~8734971
> *:uh:
> fool been at it for year or so, now talkin retirement.
> *


been more than a yr. only a year for cars..
but theres shit goin on..i gotta drop what i love to do..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 6 2007, 08:47 PM~8734975
> *REAL TALK........ :uh:
> SHUT THE FUC UP! YOUR JUST TIRED RIGHT NOW!
> *


no!
that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear that sic. Hope whatever your goin thru will pass and you can get back on track doin what you luv. You got talent. Don't let it go to waste.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 07:51 PM~8735027
> *Sorry to hear that sic. Hope whatever your goin thru will pass and you can get back on track doin what you luv. You got talent. Don't let it go to waste.
> *


agree


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 08:51 PM~8735027
> *Sorry to hear that sic. Hope whatever your goin thru will pass and you can get back on track doin what you luv. You got talent. Don't let it go to waste.
> *


some people dont understand that part.. 
ill be around. probaly go work at mickey d's or something.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

let us pray.





amen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 10:48 PM~8734993
> *been more than a yr. only a year for cars..
> but theres shit goin on..i gotta drop what i love to do..
> *


knew it, a white gurl turned you soft.. 


i called it..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 09:54 PM~8735049
> *some people dont understand that part..
> ill be around. probaly go work at mickey d's or something.
> *


Pay no mind to those ppl. I see it & I don't even know you that well.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 11:05 PM~8735126
> *Pay no mind to those ppl. I see it & I don't even know you that well.
> *


excuse me.. but who da fk you mean by "those ppl"?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 6 2007, 08:55 PM~8735062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know me enough..its not so much "those" people..but its actually closer to home.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just do them a paint job. that will cause them to stop hating


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 08:44 PM~8734938
> *Fool aint nobody beggin! You got me all messed up! I aint the one. :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8735268
> *:uh:
> *


you just gonna let her run off at da mouth like that? :uh: she just punked yo azz. dunno about you no more, you use to act like a g.. sometimes i feel like everybody turning soft and i'm only one maintaining.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 6 2007, 09:15 PM~8735217
> *just do them a paint job. that will cause them to stop hating
> *


u have no clue what is going on.:uh:
who da hell are u anyways?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth+Sep 6 2007, 04:36 PM~8732367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 09:23 PM~8735291
> *you just gonna let her run off at da mouth like that?  :uh:  she just punked yo azz.  dunno about you no more, you use to act like a g..    sometimes i feel like everybody turning soft and i'm only one maintaining.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill still be around to paint lil shit on the side.. you got the number if you need something!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 09:54 PM~8735049
> *some people dont understand that part..
> ill be around. probaly go work at mickey d's or something.
> *



Always keep practicing in the background....i think its a matter of having creativity....find something to do that you get to be creative with....Like Los stepped away from paint to learn jewelry. I mean you could get creative stacking the patties on the burgers....but YOU KNOW you wouldnt be happy. 

For me the tricky thing is making a job out of what you love to do....because it becomes that.... a JOB!! 

You got skills and I have always hated to see skills go to waste.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 6 2007, 09:57 AM~8728530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 12:45 AM~8735941
> *ill still be around to paint lil shit on the side.. you got the number if you need something!
> *


At least do some leaf and stripin..... keep your head up and never give up on what you love in life


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

buncha philosophizing up in hurrrrrr...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 10:54 PM~8735049
> *some people dont understand that part..
> ill be around. probaly go work at mickey d's or something.
> *


bitch you better man up............i need my shit hoe


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2007, 01:19 AM~8736162
> *lol no shit!!
> 
> *


still........... :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2007, 01:37 AM~8736265
> *At least do some leaf and stripin..... keep your head up and never give up on what you love in life
> *


shut yo after school special azz up LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 6 2007, 10:51 PM~8735027
> *Sorry to hear that sic. Hope whatever your goin thru will pass and you can get back on track doin what you luv. You got talent. Don't let it go to waste.
> *


x2


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 08:54 PM~8735049
> *some people dont understand that part..
> ill be around. probaly go work at mickey d's or something.
> *



Unless it's health issues...why not just find a job at a paint shop? even as a helper you will still be making more $ than at fat grease central (McDonalds) and be doing what you love doing............. painting.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

joke of the day:

what was the last thing princess diana saw before she died?

the engine block


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2007, 07:30 AM~8737006
> *shut yo after school special azz up LOL
> *


holy crap, i havent been to sleep yet!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2007, 10:07 PM~8735141
> *excuse me.. but who da fk you mean by "those ppl"?
> *


:uh: 

I want wings. :cheesy:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

djlatin is my hero
i shaved my head today and i bought some glasses
awesome
now all i need to work on is my weight


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 07:41 AM~8737219
> *:uh:
> 
> I want wings.  :cheesy:
> *



usairways.com

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 10:13 PM~8735191
> *you know me enough..its not so much "those" people..but its actually closer to home.
> *


That's unfortunate.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 08:41 AM~8737219
> *:uh:
> 
> I want wings.  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lol

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/416204173.html


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 7 2007, 08:31 AM~8737499
> *lol
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/416204173.html
> *


$3000 ?!?!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 7 2007, 08:37 AM~8737536
> *$3000 ?!?!
> *


he said he should have priced it as 3k instead of $800.... lol yeah sure..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 04:57 AM~8736868
> *buncha philosophizing  up in hurrrrrr...
> *


Hater


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 08:43 AM~8737565
> *Hater
> *



si... and Im not even in H-Town. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 08:43 AM~8737565
> *Hater
> *



naw just wearing so many hats makes you have to be cold and calculating...to where you are not allowed to show emotion or compassion for a homie. I have no clue whats wrong with sic713's personal life....and its just that...personal...I just hope it gets resolved and he can keep doing what he loves.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 7 2007, 07:43 AM~8737227
> *djlatin is my hero
> i shaved my head today and i bought some glasses
> awesome
> ...


Do you need to gain or loose? Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 07:43 AM~8737228
> *usairways.com
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! Crazy ass!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 6 2007, 11:37 PM~8736265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. ill still be around doing striping and lil shit like that...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 08:45 AM~8737579
> *si... and Im not even in H-Town.  :biggrin:
> *


You still got some H-Town in ya.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 09:00 AM~8737661
> *You still got some H-Town in ya.
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 09:00 AM~8737661
> *You still got some H-Town in ya.
> *



check your email... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Old man in La Porte wanted me to post this up for him. I know it's a 4 door but it's solid and runs good. Original 4 speed

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/416232106.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 7 2007, 09:06 AM~8737696
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


:dunno:

How was the first weeks of school? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 09:21 AM~8737790
> *Old man in La Porte wanted me to post this up for him.  I know it's a 4 door but it's solid and runs good.  Original 4 speed
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/416232106.html
> *



bring on the hatin!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 10:23 AM~8737800
> *bring on the hatin!!
> *


lol! i could care less.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 09:31 AM~8737852
> *lol!  i could care less.
> *


DJ Hatin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 7 2007, 10:33 AM~8737864
> *DJ Hatin
> 
> 
> ...


weren't you hating on your competition a few times? LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 09:21 AM~8737790
> *Old man in La Porte wanted me to post this up for him.  I know it's a 4 door but it's solid and runs good.  Original 4 speed
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/416232106.html
> *


I BOUGHT THAT CAR ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO FOR 2000 AND FLIPPED THAT BITCH FOR A GOOD LITTLE PROFIT.  FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW ME YOU KNOW I MADE A GOOD LITTLE CHUNK OF CHANGE.  :biggrin: FOR REAL THOUGH THAT CAR RUNS GOOD AS FUCK. VERY MINOR RUST.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2007, 10:39 AM~8737908
> *I BOUGHT THAT CAR ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO FOR 2000 AND FLIPPED THAT BITCH FOR A GOOD LITTLE PROFIT.   FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW ME YOU KNOW I MADE A GOOD LITTLE CHUNK OF CHANGE.   :biggrin:  FOR REAL THOUGH THAT CAR RUNS GOOD AS FUCK. VERY MINOR RUST.
> *


Yep, he told me someone local sold it to him. Runs good as you stated.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry8737938


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2007, 09:39 AM~8737908
> *I BOUGHT THAT CAR ABOUT 8 MONTHS AGO FOR 2000 AND FLIPPED THAT BITCH FOR A GOOD LITTLE PROFIT.   FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT KNOW ME YOU KNOW I MADE A GOOD LITTLE CHUNK OF CHANGE.   :biggrin:  FOR REAL THOUGH THAT CAR RUNS GOOD AS FUCK. VERY MINOR RUST.
> *



did you have it parked off of richie road?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I wouldnt quite call that competition ...but I guess you could say that.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 7 2007, 09:48 AM~8737957
> *I wouldnt quite call that competition ...but I guess you could say that.
> 
> 
> ...


BROADWAY doing big thangs...they just had chingo bling and few others last week.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 7 2007, 10:57 AM~8738005
> *BROADWAY doing big thangs...they just had chingo bling and few others last week.
> *


actually that means that the artists are going downhill if they're performing at a cantina. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 09:58 AM~8738008
> *actually that means that the artists are going downhill if they're performing at a cantina.  :ugh:
> *




:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 09:58 AM~8738008
> *actually that means that the artists are going downhill if they're performing at a cantina.  :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy: my cousin owns BROADWAY BILLIARS and BROADWAY WINGS... herd it brought out a good crowd.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 7 2007, 11:04 AM~8738043
> *:cheesy:  my cousin owns BROADWAY BILLIARS and BROADWAY WINGS... herd it brought out a good crowd.
> *


yep, slo said it was your fam. well since it changed ownership compared to the previous owner, business picked up and more stuff getting through there. especially the cocainetrain in the restrooms. LOL


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 10:06 AM~8738062
> *yep, slo said it was your fam.  well since it changed ownership compared to the previous owner, business picked up and more stuff getting through there.  especially the cocainetrain in the restrooms.  LOL
> *


HA! 


wait...



how would you know? :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I know imma lil late but tgif! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 10:12 AM~8738100
> *I know imma lil late but tgif! :biggrin:
> *


Is it the reunion tour at the end of the month?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 7 2007, 11:11 AM~8738094
> *HA!
> wait...
> how would you know? :scrutinize:
> *


been there. pinche vatos always ask me if i want a "pase." i say no then they start sniffing away and baggies + $20's get passed around

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 10:14 AM~8738117
> *been there.  pinche vatos always ask me if i want a "pase."  i say no then they start sniffing away and baggies + $20's get passed around
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yea been there once myself and they had a shooting outside and when the laws pulled up everyone was runnin like damn where do i hide the stash... HA!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 10:14 AM~8738113
> *Is it the reunion tour at the end of the month?
> *


Yes! I'm excited! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its a 4 door and a manual, dont give a fk how solid it is, still only good for parts.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 10:20 AM~8738191
> *its a 4 door and a manual, dont give a fk how solid it is, still only good for parts.
> *


 :dunno: didnt know 63 parts fit on a 68...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 7 2007, 11:17 AM~8738151
> *yea been there once myself and they had a shooting outside and when the laws pulled up everyone was runnin like damn where do i hide the stash... HA!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 7 2007, 10:58 AM~8738008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can always hear that shit.. ::sniff:: ::sniff:: 



> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 7 2007, 11:22 AM~8738211
> *:dunno: didnt know 63 parts fit on a 68...
> *


i'll make em fit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 11:26 AM~8738249
> *aint like chingo bling had far downhill to go.  :uh:
> you can always hear that shit.. ::sniff:: ::sniff::
> i'll make em fit
> *


no shit
no shit
:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 10:26 AM~8738249
> *aint like chingo bling had far downhill to go.  :uh:
> you can always hear that shit.. ::sniff:: ::sniff::
> i'll make em fit
> *


U know you still gonna be there...and then come saturday say how whack you thought the night went etc etc....I look forward to the reviews come this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 7 2007, 11:38 AM~8738338
> *U know you still gonna be there...and then come saturday say how whack you thought the night went etc etc....I look forward to the reviews come this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


bitch, thats my spot on friday nights.. ya'll interfering with my shit. from what i remember, you said you too good for places like broadways and emilianos and show palace.. you were with the downtown crowd wif the dress codes and fancy drinks. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 7 2007, 08:37 AM~8737204
> *holy crap, i havent been to sleep yet!
> *


gettin drunk tonight, why dont you go with us


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 08:41 AM~8737219
> *:uh:
> 
> I want wings.  :cheesy:
> *


im eatin some :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 10:41 AM~8738362
> *bitch, thats my spot on friday nights.. ya'll interfering with my shit.    from what i remember, you said you too good for places like broadways and emilianos and show palace.. you were with the downtown crowd wif the dress codes and fancy drinks.  :uh:
> *


Lmao! You know he gonna be able to see what you wrote.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2007, 10:42 AM~8738383
> *gettin drunk tonight, why dont you go with us
> *


Am I invited? Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 11:53 AM~8738480
> *Am I invited? Lol! :cheesy:
> *


nope :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2007, 10:48 AM~8738437
> *im eatin some  :cheesy:
> *


Blah! I already ate too much this morning. We got food brought in from so many places. Wings are the last thing on my mind. Now I need a beer! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 11:56 AM~8738509
> *Blah! I already ate too much this morning. We got food brought in from so many places. Wings are the last thing on my mind. Now I need a beer! :cheesy:
> *


civilized ppl drink champagne thank you very much.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2007, 10:54 AM~8738489
> *nope :no:
> *


So that means you'll text me later on. Gotcha.  lmao! Jk.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 11:59 AM~8738537
> *So that means you'll text me later on. Gotcha.  lmao! Jk.
> *


not even that, I dont think I could take another "no show".  bwwaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha, seriously


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2007, 10:57 AM~8738520
> *civilized ppl drink champagne thank you very much.
> *


:uh: What do you know bout being civilized?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 7 2007, 12:03 PM~8738566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2007, 11:00 AM~8738551
> *not even that, I dont think I could take another "no show".    bwwaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha, seriously
> *


:roflmao:

Had your ass been where you invited me then I woulda gone since I was in the area at the time.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 12:10 PM~8738622
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Had your ass been where you invited me then I woulda gone since I was in the area at the time.
> *


sure i belive u :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2007, 11:13 AM~8738642
> *sure i belive u :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 10:41 AM~8738362
> *bitch, thats my spot on friday nights.. ya'll interfering with my shit.     from what i remember, you said you too good for places like broadways and emilianos and show palace.. you were with the downtown crowd wif the dress codes and fancy drinks.   :uh:
> *



Mayne...Up until last september...I didnt even set foot in downtown clubs. not that i need to *clarify or anything.....but I been to friggin hole on the wall bars before...I used to go to Las Palmas and when that would close take my a$$ down the street to Las Palmas II for after hours....or that other place Jaguares. I am just a little more versatile than some I guess. :dunno:

Oh and I might have said you aint good enough not that I was too good.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 11:23 AM~8738709
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> *


Already.com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 11:32 AM~8738780
> *Already.com
> *



delta.com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 11:34 AM~8738791
> *delta.com
> *


:0 Lmao! Craziness...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nick here u go...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=90luWQk6-SY&mode=related&search=


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 09:22 AM~8737795
> *:dunno:
> 
> How was the first weeks of school? :cheesy:
> *


real cool  .....well for him, for my wife a little sad. She went to have lunch with him the first day, and he asked her what she was doing there, that only little kids can come to school.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2007, 10:39 AM~8738837
> *nick here u go...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=90luWQk6-SY&mode=related&search=
> *


repost...
hahaha
naw that is still funny..
cry baby


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 10:41 AM~8738859
> *repost...
> hahaha
> naw that is still funny..
> ...


on you tube they got a bunch of different versions :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 11:51 AM~8738457
> *Lmao! You know he gonna be able to see what you wrote.
> *


fuck it, some chismoso will send it to em


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 7 2007, 11:40 AM~8738848
> *real cool  .....well for him, for my wife a little sad.  She went to have lunch with him the first day, and he asked her what she was doing there, that only little kids can come to school.
> *


Aw! Well at least it was her that was sad and not your son.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

New art piece. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 12:23 PM~8738709
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> *


holycrap.com :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 7 2007, 11:58 AM~8738997
> *New art piece.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Is this all computer generated or mixed media? I know youve posted up another one that was mixed. 

Have you tried selling these?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chingadamadre, my chick just told me that an investigator at the d.a.'s office jammed the shredder, walked away and didn't say anything. turns out the maintenance guy that went to fix it noticed that the stuff being shredded was his pr0n magazine collection.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 12:11 PM~8739067
> *chingadamadre, my chick just told me that an investigator at the d.a.'s office jammed the shredder, walked away and didn't say anything.  turns out the maintenance guy that went to fix it noticed that the stuff being shredded was his pr0n magazine collection.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 11:51 AM~8738942
> *fuck it, some chismoso will send it to em
> *


True.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 11:11 AM~8739063
> *Is this all computer generated or mixed media? I know youve posted up another one that was mixed.
> 
> Have you tried selling these?
> *


This one is computer generated, can't really see the detail from this pic...it still needs some changes and touch ups I noticed while printing the comp, it will be printed on canvas. 

 on the selling part I need to gather up my best pieces, setup and exhibition and see how it atracts the crowd. My homie did that and does good selling one or two a month, but I am no way on his level yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 01:13 PM~8739080
> *pics?
> *


her cell has no camera  let me call her up to see if she can take some with someone elses.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 7 2007, 12:18 PM~8739116
> *This one is computer generated, can't really see the detail from this pic...it still needs some changes and touch ups I noticed while printing the comp, it will be printed on canvas.
> 
> on the selling part I need to gather up my best pieces, setup and exhibition and see how it atracts the crowd.  My homie did that and does good selling one or two a month, but I am no way on his level yet.
> *



Thats going to look good on canvas... giclee? Make it a series with limited print run.  

What kind of exhibit? at a gallery? its all about promoting yourself, getting the right people to take notice. Ive got a good friend thats well connected to the galleries in the montrose area... (its not all gays there people :uh: ). Shes in Egypt right now though...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 12:26 PM~8739177
> *Thats going to look good on canvas... giclee?  Make it a series with limited print run.
> 
> What kind of exhibit? at a gallery? its all about promoting yourself, getting the right people to take notice. Ive got a good friend thats well connected to the galleries in the montrose area... (its not all gays there people  :uh: ). Shes in Egypt right now though...
> *



EGYPT.....EGYPT......EGYPTIAN LOVER........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 7 2007, 12:37 PM~8739253
> *EGYPT.....EGYPT......EGYPTIAN LOVER........
> *



already


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a craving for some ice cream.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 01:38 PM~8739262
> *I have a craving for some ice cream.
> *


you pregnant? you keep eating like that lil girl and you'll be moved into buffarilla status. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 12:39 PM~8739272
> *you pregnant?  you keep eating like that lil girl and you'll be moved into buffarilla status.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 12:38 PM~8739262
> *I have a craving for some ice cream.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 7 2007, 01:42 PM~8739296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche capitan


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 12:39 PM~8739272
> *you pregnant?  you keep eating like that lil girl and you'll be moved into buffarilla status.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Pregnant...Of course not. :ugh: Lol! Nah I'm jus craving something sweet. Ohh banana cream pie... :cheesy:

Lol! And I'd never let myself get to "buffarilla status" :uh: If I ever do plz shoot me. :uh: Lmao!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 11:45 AM~8739319
> *Pregnant...Of course not. :ugh: *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 7 2007, 12:42 PM~8739296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell yea!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 12:44 PM~8739313
> *pinche capitan
> *



mira....this from mr. you keep eating like that lil girl and you'll be moved into buffarilla status. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2007, 12:47 PM~8739336
> *
> *


I know.  Maybe next time. :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 11:51 AM~8739383
> *I know.  Maybe next time. :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2007, 12:52 PM~8739387
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


:roflmao:

Fool plz. I know you too well to be that throwed off to even let that thought cross my mind.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 01:45 PM~8739319
> *Pregnant...Of course not. :ugh: Lol! Nah I'm jus craving something sweet. Ohh banana cream pie... :cheesy:
> 
> Lol! And I'd never let myself get to "buffarilla status" :uh: If I ever do plz shoot me. :uh: Lmao!
> *


I GOT THE BANANA AND THE CREAM........I'LL THROW IN DEEEEEEZ NUTZ FOR FREE :biggrin: SORRY GOT BE A LIL MORE MATURE.....AWWWW FUCK THAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 7 2007, 12:57 PM~8739421
> *I GOT THE BANANA AND THE CREAM........I'LL THROW IN DEEEEEEZ NUTZ FOR FREE :biggrin: SORRY GOT BE A LIL MORE MATURE.....AWWWW FUCK THAT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fker!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn its hot outside. dunno how ya'll manual labor types do it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 01:45 PM~8739319
> *Pregnant...Of course not. :ugh: Lol! Nah I'm jus craving something sweet. Ohh banana cream pie... :cheesy:
> 
> Lol! And I'd never let myself get to "buffarilla status" :uh: If I ever do plz shoot me. :uh: Lmao!
> *


 :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 7 2007, 01:49 PM~8739357
> *mira....this from mr. you keep eating like that lil girl and you'll be moved into buffarilla status. :uh:
> *


I'm trying to save some fools from having to carry a casket like the one you posted yesterday


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2007, 10:43 AM~8738879
> *on you tube they got a bunch of different versions  :biggrin:
> *


im checkin it out now..
takin a break from spray kandy..


i said i was gon, but still got a few promised jobs .. monte carlo will prob be the last car..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awww shit.. fuckin funny
http://youtube.com/watch?v=gEIQKaqunYk&mode=related&search=


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for goof
http://youtube.com/watch?v=V0Y5sTchMYs&mode=related&search=


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 02:42 PM~8739690
> *for goof
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=V0Y5sTchMYs&mode=related&search=
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2007, 01:37 PM~8739669
> *:cheesy:
> I'm trying to save some fools from having to carry a casket like the one you posted yesterday
> *


wasn't me


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 7 2007, 01:57 PM~8739421
> *I GOT THE BANANA AND THE CREAM........I'LL THROW IN DEEEEEEZ NUTZ FOR FREE :biggrin: SORRY GOT BE A LIL MORE MATURE.....AWWWW FUCK THAT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bah ha ha ha


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

hahaha another one for Goofy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8b5ruc_-E




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0w9OdMDIIY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 02:41 PM~8739684
> *awww shit.. fuckin funny
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gEIQKaqunYk&mode=related&search=
> *


AHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHAAAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAAH THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Porecito!!! But it is funny. Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 04:18 PM~8740777
> *Porecito!!! But it is funny. Lol!
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houstons stylez single pump hoppers..
attention whore..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DdsTsaDgkYQ


rara's cutty.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=u2-dTVTqyz8


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

HOUSTON STYLEZ C.C 

DOING DA DAMN THING!

ITS ARE TIME TO SHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 06:15 PM~8741742
> *do it.
> *


ass


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 05:38 PM~8741232
> *:uh:
> *


Freakin hater!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 7 2007, 02:09 PM~8739507
> *
> 
> 
> ...











will there b a hop? IM READY..let me know!!!! :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 7 2007, 06:54 PM~8741942
> *
> will there b a hop? IM READY..let me know!!!! :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 single pump?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 7 2007, 06:06 PM~8741698
> *HOUSTON STYLEZ C.C
> 
> DOING DA DAMN THING!
> ...


thats what im talking about   too many show cars in h town , many hopperzz to bust out


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 6 2007, 10:45 PM~8735941
> *ill still be around to paint lil shit on the side.. you got the number if you need something!
> *


Good because I want a little something on each side of my car. Don't know what yet.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 7 2007, 07:34 PM~8742212
> *Good because I want a little something on each side of my car.  Don't know what yet.
> *


maybe some diamonds emblems on the sides :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 7 2007, 07:38 PM~8742250
> *maybe some diamonds emblems on the sides :biggrin:
> *


Hey you got the diamonds? I'll put them on. Sic can do that too.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 7 2007, 09:30 PM~8742181
> *:0 single pump?
> *


single,8 batt, with a v-8 cold a/c... :biggrin: its gonna need a new BACK bumper real soon!!!!! :0 its about to be retired from the hop, MAGNIFICOS should be the last hop....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 7 2007, 07:49 PM~8742332
> *Hey you got the diamonds? I'll put them on.  Sic can do that too.
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 7 2007, 07:53 PM~8742370
> *single,8 batt, with a v-8 cold a/c... :biggrin: its gonna need a new  BACK bumper real soon!!!!! :0 its about to be retired from the hop, MAGNIFICOS should be the last hop....
> *


  orale.. but i doubt u retire :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

weres all my HATTERZ at!!!!  oh shit i see ONE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 7 2007, 07:54 PM~8741942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe  if we get enough people interested.. kevin is taking care of all that we will know by this coming week..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Sep 7 2007, 07:34 PM~8742212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i could do that.. with leafing??


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 7 2007, 09:56 PM~8742402
> * orale.. but i doubt u retire :biggrin:
> *


lets get one thing straight, the lac will retire...but then its time for the new HOPPER!!!!  u know how hard it is to give away the hop,its my pride and joy because i build them from the bottom up, and i can proudly say i build it!!!not cheap but hard to get rid off.  just like women.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I want to build a hopper now. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 10:04 PM~8742464
> *I want to build a hopper now.  :cheesy:
> *


that focus SS would fly


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 09:05 PM~8742472
> *that focus SS  would fly
> *



you read my mind.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 07:48 PM~8741914
> *Freakin hater!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 08:05 PM~8742472
> *that focus SS  would fly
> *


yea.. he can have s.n.j sponsor the car.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 7 2007, 09:58 PM~8742414
> *maybe    if we get enough people interested.. kevin is taking care of all that we will know by this coming week..
> 
> 
> *


maybe u can get all the singles to put out $100 or $200 each and winner takes all....or just set up the price.....and do the same with the doubles!just to get something going HERE......price could be more $ it dont matter let me know? what do ya hoppers think.post up ur opinion....as long as they are street hoppers i dont have a problem :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 10:08 PM~8742492
> *yea.. he can have s.n.j  sponsor the car.
> *


SNJ setup of the month


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, im out.. gonna go get drunk at broadways and hit on some tortas. 


deuce


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 09:12 PM~8742520
> *SNJ setup of the month
> *



already


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 10:04 PM~8742464
> *I want to build a hopper now.  :cheesy:
> *


que rollo homeboy. heard u ran out on our city!!tha BIG H-town! :biggrin: 
how u been?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 7 2007, 09:11 PM~8742511
> *maybe u can get all the singles to put out $100 or $200 each and winner takes all....or just set up the price.....and do the same with the doubles!just to get something going HERE......price could be more $ it dont matter let me know? what do ya hoppers think.post up ur opinion....as long as they are street hoppers i dont have a problem :biggrin:
> *


we will go over it at our meeting this sat and ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 7 2007, 09:18 PM~8742568
> *que rollo homeboy. heard u ran out on our city!!tha BIG H-town! :biggrin:
> how u been?
> *


Been cool... trying to stay busy here. Ill be back, you know I cant stay away from the dirty 3rd!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

CAR SHOW/CAR WASH behind rent-a-tire on crosstimbers. For Jose Rocha (shortys nephew) tomorrrow


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 7 2007, 10:22 PM~8742597
> *Been cool... trying to stay busy here. Ill be back, you know I cant stay away from the dirty 3rd!!
> *


 :thumbsup: take care bro..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2007, 09:13 PM~8742525
> *well, im out.. gonna go get drunk at broadways and hit on some tortas.
> deuce
> *



Yeah ...it was good chillin with you and thanks for the beer! :biggrin: imma have to bring a bottle up in there or something next time....or do you stick to beer?


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2007, 09:49 AM~8737602
> *Do you need to gain or loose? Lol!
> *


id say i need to gain 100lbs, its gonna take some dedication but someday, someday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 8 2007, 06:09 AM~8744804
> *id say i need to gain 100lbs, its gonna take some dedication but someday, someday
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 7 2007, 10:21 PM~8742596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you score with that eve mendez looking chic? aint drink liquor in awhile, not since night i pistol whipped pizza guy at lone star's house.. so maybe i'll stick to beer.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 08:00 PM~8742431
> *let me know
> 
> yea i could do that.. with leafing??
> *


SWEET!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 21 2006, 12:35 PM~5816836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a coincidence!!


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2007, 08:18 PM~8725048
> *you find new gig yet?  didnt u get canned from last for being on here too much?  :uh:
> :uh:
> *



I love my new job at A&M, thanks for asking......and no I didn't get "canned" for being on here too much....I was on here "too much" b/c I didn't give a fuck about my job anymore......the manager boxed up my personal belongings a week after I gave my notice....since then two other employees have left and last I heard two (of the last 4) left are looking for other jobs.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2007, 10:48 AM~8745518
> *I love my new job at A&M, thanks for asking......and no I didn't get "canned" for being on here too much....I was on here "too much" b/c I didn't give a fuck about my job anymore......the manager boxed up my personal belongings a week after I gave my notice....since then two other employees have left and last I heard two (of the last 4) left are looking for other jobs.
> *



you shouldn't have even explained to pancake neck.....ftp :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 8 2007, 05:09 AM~8744804
> *id say i need to gain 100lbs, its gonna take some dedication but someday, someday
> *


Lol!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2007, 09:32 AM~8745252
> *can i come to meeting?  i'll bring hot wings
> *


no because you are a hater :no: 


:happysad:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2007, 10:57 AM~8745569
> *Lol!
> *



Hey Monica :wave:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 8 2007, 10:50 AM~8745533
> *
> *



I need to charge the camera batteries for the wedding today.....

You in Camou, never though I'd live to see the day! :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone going ?

http://midnightfantasiesshow.com/main/inde...&id=5&Itemid=26

mostly a truck/ mini truck show but its cool as hell went last year and was DOPE!. 

might take a trip out there tomorrow its only like 2 hrs away..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2007, 11:11 AM~8745655
> *I need to charge the camera batteries for the wedding today.....
> 
> You in Camou, never though I'd live to see the day!  :cheesy:
> ...


 :uh: ....you already know it don't look like that .... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361526

for sale again... :0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC+Sep 8 2007, 11:42 AM~8745491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my job hiring, if someone has least 2 years experience with airline or as travel agent. 



> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 8 2007, 12:06 PM~8745623
> *no because you are a hater :no:
> :happysad:
> *


so i'm not up to "hypnotized" standards? :angry: 



> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2007, 12:11 PM~8745655
> *You in Camou, never though I'd live to see the day!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one ******* azz wedding.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2007, 12:33 PM~8745732
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361526
> 
> for sale again...  :0
> *


mannn. maybe lone star should buy it. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2007, 09:32 AM~8745252
> *can i come to meeting?  i'll bring hot wings
> you score with that eve mendez looking chic?    aint drink liquor in awhile, not since night i pistol whipped pizza guy at lone star's house..    so maybe i'll stick to beer.
> *


Naw you was tipsy homie....if you look at her she looks old..older than me...worst part is she prolly younger than me. I was busy workin on that Julie JOhanna model chick. :biggrin: or her little friend...well except she has a 2 yr old...and something about an 07 Impala gettin a paint job...I wasnt really listening. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 8 2007, 12:55 PM~8745838
> *Naw you was tipsy homie....if you look at her she looks old..older than me...worst part is she prolly younger than me.  I was busy workin on that Julie JOhanna model chick. :biggrin: or her little friend...well except she has a 2 yr old...and something about an 07 Impala gettin a paint job...I wasnt really listening. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


naw, i was fk'd up. barely made it to car. 

i member those heffas. too skinny, and one on left had so much makeup, looked like a bondo job up close


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2007, 12:11 PM~8745655
> *I need to charge the camera batteries for the wedding today.....
> 
> You in Camou, never though I'd live to see the day!  :cheesy:
> ...


is this wut the brides wearing?










the wedding cake?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2007, 11:51 AM~8745812
> *so i'm not up to "hypnotized" standards?  :angry:
> *


no you surpass them and will make our top cars look bad....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 8 2007, 02:03 PM~8746139
> *no you surpass them and will make our top cars look bad....
> *


i can add some primer spots and put some dings it it. then?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2007, 02:36 PM~8746492
> *i can add some primer spots and put some dings it it.    then?
> *


maybe ... we will discuss it tonight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

another h-town ride for sale :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry8746628


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 8 2007, 10:55 AM~8745838
> *Naw you was tipsy homie....if you look at her she looks old..older than me...worst part is she prolly younger than me.  I was busy workin on that Julie JOhanna model chick. :biggrin: or her little friend...well except she has a 2 yr old...and something about an 07 Impala gettin a paint job...I wasnt really listening. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


They both look pretty to me. You all just a bunch of women haterz.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

What's up H-Town!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

QUOTE(mac2lac @ Jul 21 2006, 12:39 PM) 
man you sound like me back in the day....i wanted kids but just not at that moment...i wanted to have a good job, nice car, etc....then my lil man came along and changed my life for the better...no greater feeling than coming home to hugs and yells of daddy's home....man....that is if cathy's not hiding behind the door waiting to scare the shit out of me 

I went out with this man and we almost didn't go out because he couldn't find a baby sitter. I said if you don't care that your son meets me he can come. He was 7 years old. I fell in love with him, but the dad was an ass hole. To bad because I won't have had any problem being called a step mom. I think he loved me too. Oh and yes sixty8pimp he was my age he just had a kid late in life.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Sep 8 2007, 11:10 AM~8745641
> *Hey Monica  :wave:
> *


Hey Cat! :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Sep 8 2007, 06:17 PM~8747124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: cheatin on me huh? mest up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2007, 11:51 AM~8745812
> *notice car came before the brawd?
> my job hiring, if someone has least 2 years experience with airline or as travel agent.
> so i'm not up to "hypnotized" standards?  :angry:
> ...


 :uh: 


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2007, 12:03 PM~8745868
> *is this wut the brides wearing?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he's a *******.....better than a pancake neck..... :biggrin: .....he's been my homie for some years now....so gotta support him regardless....

and if that was the wedding cake....***** you know you'd be first in line....


----------



## J MANIC (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm trying to find pictures of a Houston lowrider featured in LRM awhile back.The name of the car was MORBID ANGEL it was a mid 80's to early 90's MONTE CARLO. If anyone has an idea of what I'm talking bout let me know,Thanks.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 8 2007, 05:17 PM~8747124
> *They both look pretty to me.  You all just a bunch of women haterz.
> *


Yup I woulda hit either one...or both if given the opportunity. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J MANIC_@Sep 8 2007, 09:13 PM~8748356
> *I'm trying to find pictures of a Houston lowrider featured in LRM awhile back.The name of the car was MORBID ANGEL it was a mid 80's to early 90's MONTE CARLO. If anyone has an idea of what I'm talking bout let me know,Thanks.
> *


 :ugh: early 90s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Sep 8 2007, 08:23 PM~8747754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SOME Pics from that show....took more but just wanted to put some up.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

good pics.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 8 2007, 09:18 PM~8748618
> *Yup I woulda hit either one...or both if given the opportunity. :biggrin:
> *


Every day I'm seeing a different side to my little Alby.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 9 2007, 09:32 AM~8750287
> *Every day I'm seeing a different side to my little Alby.
> *


I am a multifaceted individual. and so am I. :biggrin: and me too. :biggrin: 


U know...I'd probably chicken out at the last second. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Sep 9 2007, 09:49 AM~8750182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 9 2007, 10:49 AM~8750343
> *I am a multifaceted  individual. and so am I. :biggrin:  and me too.  :biggrin:
> U know...I'd probably chicken out at the last second.  :0
> *


pervert


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 9 2007, 08:49 AM~8750343
> *I am a multifaceted individual. and so am I. :biggrin:  and me too.  :biggrin:
> U know...I'd probably chicken out at the last second.  :0
> *


Nah, you're a man. That seems to be a mans dream.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 9 2007, 11:05 AM~8750406
> *Nah, you're a man.  That seems to be a mans dream.
> *


two females at once? not mine, mine is a police lady.. not just a brawd in costume either, i want authetic police lady.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 9 2007, 10:05 AM~8750406
> *Nah, you're a man.  That seems to be a mans dream.
> *


Only if its 2 strangers....I wouldnt if it was my old lady (if I had one) and anothe female.... I dont wanna hear nothing about who I enjoyed more, or why I paid more attention to the other girl, or how that chick made her feel better than I ever could...etc etc


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Hmm.. this is getting wierd..


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet today, except for spam :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 10:08 AM~8750422
> *two females at once?  not mine, mine is a police lady.. not just a brawd in costume either, i want authetic police lady.
> *


Oops!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 09:08 AM~8750422
> *two females at once?  not mine, mine is a police lady.. not just a brawd in costume either, i want authetic police lady.
> *


You just like those rough women or maybe it's the hand cuffs that turn you on. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 7 2007, 09:04 AM~8738043
> *:cheesy:  my cousin owns BROADWAY BILLIARS and BROADWAY WINGS... herd it brought out a good crowd.
> *


Your cuz? That is my compadre's cuz too?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 9 2007, 03:42 PM~8751806
> *Your cuz?  That is my compadre's cuz too?
> *


Really....I met that guy. He seemed pretty cool....looks like a young kat...mayne like 24....I am guessing. He seemed to dig Five Doza....so did the crowd. They werent feelin Lil Trouble that went on before. They got a lil too krunk for that messican bar...Doza catered to their latino side.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HOME...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 9 2007, 04:26 PM~8751714
> *Oops!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 9 2007, 04:42 PM~8751806
> *Your cuz?  That is my compadre's cuz too?
> *


GROUPIE :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 04:35 PM~8752357
> *GROUPIE  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

broadway wings, makes some good stuff though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 9 2007, 03:10 PM~8752201
> *HOME...
> *


HOW WAS YOUR TRIP? DID YOUR SON HAVE FUN?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mannn.. everybody missed out on some championship quality bbq last nite. bad azz bbq pit too, look something like this from way i remember it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 04:22 PM~8752725
> *mannn..  everybody missed out on some championship quality bbq last nite.    bad azz bbq pit too, look something like this from way i remember it.
> 
> 
> ...



DID YOU GRUB ON SOME RIBS?????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 07:25 PM~8752749
> *DID YOU GRUB ON SOME RIBS?????????
> *


fajitas..burgers.. and sausage.. and homemade tortillas


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 04:35 PM~8752822
> *fajitas..burgers.. and sausage..  and homemade tortillas
> *


MMMMMM DID YOU SAY HOMEMADE TORTILLAS???? :biggrin: 

SO WHATS UP WHO'S HITTIN UP THE CAR SHOW NEXT WEEKEND? MEDUSA AND TRUE EMINENCE WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 06:35 PM~8752822
> *fajitas..burgers.. and sausage..  and homemade tortillas
> *


thats all you talk about is food :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 06:37 PM~8752844
> *MMMMMM DID YOU SAY HOMEMADE TORTILLAS???? :biggrin:
> 
> SO WHATS UP WHO'S HITTIN UP THE CAR SHOW NEXT WEEKEND? MEDUSA AND TRUE EMINENCE WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


i just had sum homemade tortillas at my mom's house earliar.she always makes them. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 9 2007, 03:42 PM~8751806
> *Your cuz?  That is my compadre's cuz too?
> *


whats his name?from what side his moms or dads?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Sep 9 2007, 04:38 PM~8752853
> *i just had sum homemade tortillas at my mom's house earliar.she always makes them. :biggrin:
> *


 MAN I TRY TO MAKE THEM MYSELF BUT THEY COME OUT LOOKING LIKE THE STATE OF TEXAS OR FLORIDA! I CAN'T ROLL THEM OUT RIGHT. :angry: BUT MAN MY BEST FRIEND'S MOM KNOWS WHEN I COME OVER SHE BETTER MAKE ME SOME! THERE LIKE OH THE WHITE GIRLS HERE WE GOTTA MAKE HER SOME MEXICAN FOOD!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 06:41 PM~8752885
> *MAN I TRY TO MAKE THEM MYSELF BUT THEY COME OUT LOOKING LIKE THE STATE OF TEXAS OR FLORIDA! I CAN'T ROLL THEM OUT RIGHT. :angry:  BUT MAN MY BEST FRIEND'S MOM KNOWS WHEN I COME OVER SHE BETTER MAKE ME SOME! THERE LIKE OH THE WHITE GIRLS HERE WE GOTTA MAKE HER SOME MEXICAN FOOD!
> *


THAT MEANS THERE GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

OH-OH SOMEBODY'S DALLAS COWBOYS ARE DOWN 6 ALREADY!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 06:37 PM~8752844
> *MMMMMM DID YOU SAY HOMEMADE TORTILLAS???? :biggrin:
> 
> SO WHATS UP WHO'S HITTIN UP THE CAR SHOW NEXT WEEKEND? MEDUSA AND TRUE EMINENCE WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:
> *


AUSTIN CAR SHOW OR HYPNOTIZED :thumbsup: ???

IF HYPNOTIZED THEN ILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 06:41 PM~8752885
> *MAN I TRY TO MAKE THEM MYSELF BUT THEY COME OUT LOOKING LIKE THE STATE OF TEXAS OR FLORIDA! I CAN'T ROLL THEM OUT RIGHT. :angry:  BUT MAN MY BEST FRIEND'S MOM KNOWS WHEN I COME OVER SHE BETTER MAKE ME SOME! THERE LIKE OH THE WHITE GIRLS HERE WE GOTTA MAKE HER SOME MEXICAN FOOD!
> *


just roll them out like a circle duh.lol.if they look like texas its koo as long as they taste good. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 9 2007, 06:45 PM~8752902
> *OH-OH SOMEBODY'S DALLAS COWBOYS ARE DOWN 6 ALREADY!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
all i know is that texans won 20-3


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Sep 9 2007, 06:48 PM~8752918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> all i know is that texans won 20-3
> *


YES THEY DID!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 9 2007, 06:49 PM~8752923
> *YES THEY DID!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 05:37 PM~8752844
> *MMMMMM DID YOU SAY HOMEMADE TORTILLAS???? :biggrin:
> 
> SO WHATS UP WHO'S HITTIN UP THE CAR SHOW NEXT WEEKEND? *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 9 2007, 04:45 PM~8752902
> *OH-OH SOMEBODY'S DALLAS COWBOYS ARE DOWN 6 ALREADY!
> *


SHHHH CAUSE IF THEY LOSE MY MAN IS GONNA BE PISSED! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Sep 9 2007, 07:37 PM~8752844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


takes practice to get em perfectly round. just keep trying.. you'll get it.. in mean time.. just let me know when i can pick up a few dozen.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 07:51 PM~8752933
> *SHHHH CAUSE IF THEY LOSE MY MAN IS GONNA BE PISSED!  :uh:
> *


you gonna be very angry all season then :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 05:51 PM~8752934
> *word?
> no, i talkin about fake azz ****** wif their hoo doo's actin like they doing something, also.
> takes practice to get em perfectly round.    just keep trying.. you'll get it.. in mean time.. just let me know when i can pick up a few dozen.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 06:51 PM~8752933
> *SHHHH CAUSE IF THEY LOSE MY MAN IS GONNA BE PISSED!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
tell him to throw away all his cowgirl stuff and start buying texans


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2007, 07:52 PM~8752940
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 06:51 PM~8752934
> *word?
> no, i talkin about fake azz ****** wif their hoo doo's actin like they doing something, also.
> takes practice to get em perfectly round.    just keep trying.. you'll get it.. in mean time.. just let me know when i can pick up a few dozen.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what bitch


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 06:51 PM~8752934
> *
> no, i talkin about fake azz ****** wif their hoo doo's actin like they doing something, also.
> 
> *



HOPEFULLY ONE DAY ILL BE ABLE TO RIDE AS CLEAN AS YOU :uh:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 06:51 PM~8752933
> *SHHHH CAUSE IF THEY LOSE MY MAN IS GONNA BE PISSED!  :uh:
> *


OKAY, I STAY HUSHHHHHHHHED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 07:55 PM~8752970
> *HOPEFULLY ONE DAY ILL BE ABLE TO RIDE AS CLEAN AS YOU :uh:
> *


hopefully


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 04:45 PM~8752906
> *AUSTIN CAR SHOW OR HYPNOTIZED :thumbsup: ???
> 
> IF HYPNOTIZED THEN ILL BE THERE... :biggrin:
> *


HYPNOTIZED :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2007, 07:53 PM~8752961
> *what bitch
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 06:57 PM~8752993
> *HYPNOTIZED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: COOL YOU MIGHT CHECK OUT THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR THERE IF 68IMP SHOWS UP....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 05:58 PM~8752998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 07:58 PM~8753000
> *:biggrin: COOL YOU MIGHT CHECK OUT THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR THERE IF 68IMP SHOWS UP....
> *


ya'll out of luck.. i'm working that day.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2007, 07:03 PM~8753024
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Sep 9 2007, 04:52 PM~8752942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> tell him to throw away all his cowgirl stuff and start buying texans
> *


 :uh: :angry: YEAH AND YOU CAN THROW AWAY ALL YOUR MISS TEX-ANN'S STUFF TOO!  :biggrin: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 06:12 PM~8753108
> *ya'll out of luck.. i'm working that day.
> *


arent u working now? company man


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 07:12 PM~8753108
> *ya'll out of luck.. i'm working that day.
> *


 :uh: DAMN MIGHT HAVE TO CATCH IT IN VEGAS THEN :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 9 2007, 08:13 PM~8753119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try 08


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 07:18 PM~8753140
> *
> try 08
> *


cool...see you out there


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 07:21 PM~8753166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS OKAY CUZ U WOULDNT BE THE FIRST :biggrin: 
BUT ITS GOOD TO SEE THEM WIN 1.
FOR THE CITY OF HOUSTON


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 08:21 PM~8753166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


set trippin


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 9 2007, 07:22 PM~8753178
> *THATS OKAY CUZ U WOULDNT BE THE FIRST :biggrin:
> BUT ITS GOOD TO SEE THEM WIN 1.
> FOR THE CITY OF HOUSTON
> *


THE HOUSTON COUGARS COULD BEAT THEM :biggrin: 
I SEEN MORE MARKETING FOR THE HOUSTON COUGARS THEN I DID FOR THE TEXANS


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 9 2007, 05:22 PM~8753178
> *THATS OKAY CUZ U WOULDNT BE THE FIRST :biggrin:
> BUT ITS GOOD TO SEE THEM WIN 1.
> FOR THE CITY OF HOUSTON
> *


YEAH I AGREE! I DONT EVEN LIKE FOOTBALL OR KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT. I'M A COWBOYS FAN BY MARRIAGE!!! BUT NEXT WOULD BE THE TEXANS BECAUSE I'M FROM H-TOWN. THIS COULD BE A GOOD YEAR FOR THE TEXANS.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

OH-OH THEM COWBOYS ARE STARTING TO RUN-A-AWAY WITH THE GAME


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

whoring by


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 9 2007, 05:34 PM~8753259
> *OH-OH THEM COWBOYS ARE STARTING TO RUN-A-AWAY WITH THE GAME
> *


I'M KEEPIN MY COMMENTS TO MYSELF UNTIL THE GAME IS OVER!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 9 2007, 05:57 PM~8752993
> *HYPNOTIZED :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gangsta

http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTRIC-WHITE-TRASH-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 06:53 PM~8753380
> *gangsta
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ELECTRIC-WHITE-TRASH-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 9 2007, 09:07 PM~8753500
> *:uh:
> *


oh my bad. ya'll half of a 62 is better :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 07:09 PM~8753514
> *oh my bad. ya'll have a 62 is better  :uh:
> *


YEAH.........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 08:09 PM~8753514
> *oh my bad. ya'll have a 62 is better  :uh:
> *


MY HOMIE HAS A CLEAN 62 WAGON THAT I PUT PLENTY OF WORK INTO...HE A HYPNOTIZED PROSPECT...DOES THAT COUNT?

WE BUILD OUR CARS NOT BUY EM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 09:20 PM~8753598
> *MY HOMIE HAS A CLEAN 62 WAGON THAT I PUT PLENTY OF WORK INTO...HE A HYPNOTIZED PROSPECT...DOES THAT COUNT?
> 
> WE BUILD OUR CARS NOT BUY EM
> *


when money tight, ya'll do what ya'll gotta do


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 08:09 PM~8753514
> *oh my bad. ya'll half of a 62 is better  :uh:
> *


OUR PIT IS A 63 PENDEJO :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 07:23 PM~8753622
> *OUR PIT IS A 63 PENDEJO  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 09:23 PM~8753622
> *OUR PIT IS A 63 PENDEJO  :uh:
> *


same shyt. tow that hoe to my house next weekend.. i'll put it to use


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 08:23 PM~8753619
> *when money tight, ya'll do what ya'll gotta do
> *


THATS WHY I OWN A 64 SS AND A 63 IMPALA...BUT I GUESS BALLER :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 07:26 PM~8753640
> *same shyt.    tow that hoe to my house next weekend..  i'll put it to use
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

hey so are guys going to have a hop contest at the show?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 08:30 PM~8753670
> *hey so are guys going to have a hop contest at the show?
> *


THERE ORGANIZING IT. HAD TOO MANY PEOPLE ASKING ABOUT IT. HOPE HOUSTON STYLEZ COMES OUT, THEY REPRESENTED REAL STRONG IN BRYAN TX.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 08:34 PM~8753711
> *THERE ORGANIZING IT. HAD TOO MANY PEOPLE ASKING ABOUT IT. HOPE HOUSTON STYLEZ COMES OUT, THEY REPRESENTED REAL STRONG IN BRYAN TX.
> *


cool cool , yea we will be there to represent..... :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 07:37 PM~8753735
> *cool cool , yea we will be there to represent..... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 08:37 PM~8753735
> *cool cool , yea we will be there to represent..... :thumbsup:
> *


TELL YOUR HOPPERS IF THEY HAVE ANY QUESTIONS TO GET WITH KEVIN. IF THEY NEED THE NUMBER HIT ME UP.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 08:42 PM~8753755
> *TELL YOUR HOPPERS IF THEY HAVE ANY QUESTIONS TO GET WITH KEVIN. IF THEY NEED THE NUMBER HIT ME UP.
> *


ok, im sure the only question would be how much to enter a hopper? but if any others come up ill let ya kno


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 9 2007, 09:28 PM~8753659
> *:nono:
> *


no? bbq is a trailer queen? never gets any use? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 09:26 PM~8753644
> *THATS WHY I OWN A 64 SS AND A 63 IMPALA...BUT I GUESS BALLER :uh:
> *


i think i wet my pants. will you sell one of them? :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8753801
> *no?  bbq is a trailer queen?  never gets any use?    :uh:
> *


i guess u are going to use that big ass pit from last night....lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8753801
> *no?  bbq is a trailer queen?  never gets any use?    :uh:
> *


ITS GETTING A MAKEOVER...IT WOULD BE NO FUN TO KEEP IT ONE WAY


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 07:52 PM~8753851
> *ITS GETTING A MAKEOVER...IT WOULD BE NO FUN TO KEEP IT ONE WAY
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## htowns_players (Jan 31, 2004)

any one in h-town got a green 64 impala stolenfrom them?????//


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by htowns_players_@Sep 9 2007, 09:54 PM~8753868
> *any one in h-town got a green 64 impala stolenfrom them?????//
> *


its mine give it back


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 9 2007, 08:47 PM~8753802
> *i think i wet my pants. will you sell one of them? :biggrin:
> *


lol...there stashed away...maybe 64 might be up for sale soon since i am scopin out another project.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 09:49 PM~8753827
> *i guess u are going to use that big ass pit from last night....lol
> *


1st i'd have to borrow it, then i'd have to find truck to tow it to crib with. :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 09:55 PM~8753877
> *lol...there stashed away...maybe 64 might be up for sale soon since i am scopin out another project.
> *


i asked first :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2007, 08:56 PM~8753878
> *1st i'd have to borrow it, then i'd have to find truck to tow it to crib with.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......fuk it tow it wit da 68......


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 07:58 PM~8753894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .......fuk it tow it wit da 68......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by htowns_players_@Sep 9 2007, 08:54 PM~8753868
> *any one in h-town got a green 64 impala stolenfrom them?????//
> *


DAMN BET THATS TOUGH GETTING YOUR CAR STOLEN...  BETTER GO LOCK MY DOORS ON MY CARS...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 09:58 PM~8753894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .......fuk it tow it wit da 68......
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Sep 9 2007, 06:48 PM~8752918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> all i know is that texans won 20-3
> *


Hell yea they did!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT IT DO DISTURED????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 09:30 PM~8753670
> *hey so are guys going to have a hop contest at the show?
> *


HELL YEAH THERE HAVIN A HOP, SPOKE TO KEVIN AND SAID YES...I THINK THE HOPPER ENTERY FEE IS GOING TO BE 50 OR $100 AND WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!IM THE ONE WHO THOUGHT ABOUT THAT, U THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA... :biggrin: ITS THE WAR OF SINGLES!
:thumbsup: MY HOMEBOY FROM BONAFIDE IS BRINGIN HIS CUTTLASS BACK OUT TOO...ITS GOING TO BE ON, CAINT WAIT TO SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 9 2007, 09:26 PM~8754063
> *WHAT IT DO DISTURED????
> *


nada mayne just chillin.....and u?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 9 2007, 09:27 PM~8754072
> *HELL YEAH THERE HAVIN A HOP, SPOKE TO KEVIN AND SAID YES...I THINK THE HOPPER ENTERY FEE IS GOING TO BE 50 OR $100 AND WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!IM THE ONE WHO THOUGHT ABOUT THAT, U THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA... :biggrin: ITS THE WAR OF SINGLES!
> :thumbsup: MY HOMEBOY FROM BONAFIDE IS BRINGIN HIS CUTTLASS BACK OUT TOO...ITS GOING TO BE ON, CAINT WAIT TO SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


I TALKED TO CIRO EARLIER AND HE COMMIN OUT, SAID CHOCHIS IS READY TOO...I THOUGHT IT WAS GOOD IDEA OF PUTTING MONEY IN AND WINNER TAKES ALL.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 9 2007, 09:27 PM~8754072
> *HELL YEAH THERE HAVIN A HOP, SPOKE TO KEVIN AND SAID YES...I THINK THE HOPPER ENTERY FEE IS GOING TO BE 50 OR $100 AND WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!IM THE ONE WHO THOUGHT ABOUT THAT, U THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA... :biggrin: ITS THE WAR OF SINGLES!
> :thumbsup: MY HOMEBOY FROM BONAFIDE IS BRINGIN HIS CUTTLASS BACK OUT TOO...ITS GOING TO BE ON, CAINT WAIT TO SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


cool cool.....fuk it there are plenty of singles out there to battle it out. let the hopping begin....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 10:29 PM~8754089
> *cool cool.....fuk it there are plenty of singles out there to battle it out. let the hopping begin....
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WORKING ON DA CUTTY I HEAR THERE IS A SHOW WE NEED TO REP AT THIS WEEKEND.

HOPE THERE WILL B A LOT OF SINGLE PUMPS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

I THINK I CAN TAKE SOMEBODYS MONEY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 9 2007, 10:38 PM~8754170
> *I THINK I CAN TAKE SOMEBODYS MONEY THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Sep 9 2007, 09:34 PM~8754144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey dont run ur mouth, let the car do all the talkin.....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

hey dont run ur mouth, let the car do all the talkin.....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 9 2007, 09:53 PM~8754305
> *hey dont run ur mouth, let the car do all the talkin.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

DONT BE SCARED TO REP HOMEBOY 

WE WIN OR WE DONT


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

DONT BE SCARED TO REP HOMEBOY 

WE WIN OR WE DONT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas_Bowties, *slo* , DISTURBED, Homer Pimpson


:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

As far as the hop is concerned for the HYPNOTIZED car show rain or shine next weekend it will be on it will be sort of a "one for all" letting all the hoppers get in on it and go at it. and let the car that erned it take it home. just another activity to take place at our car show.

any questions hit up Kevin or PM me for his number.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 9 2007, 09:59 PM~8754360
> *DONT BE SCARED TO REP HOMEBOY
> 
> WE WIN OR WE DONT
> *


oh i aint scuurrrrred......its not my money going in the pot. hey to me talk is cheap, and actions speak louder than words.....so just go out there and do tha damn thang.......lol


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 11:03 PM~8754405
> *oh i aint scuurrrrred......its not my money going in the pot. hey to me talk is cheap, and actions speak louder than words.....so just go out there and do tha damn thang.......lol
> *


U ALREADY KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOMIE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 05:38 PM~8752859
> *whats his name?from what side his moms or dads?
> *



from his mama


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Sep 9 2007, 05:52 PM~8752942
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> tell him to throw away all his cowgirl stuff and start buying texans
> *



x2 or move to dallas


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 9 2007, 10:38 PM~8754170
> *I THINK I CAN TAKE SOMEBODYS MONEY THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :nicoderm: AFTER ALL I CARE ABOUT IS THE HOP!! MONEY COMES AND GOES, LIKE ALWAYS..... :biggrin:BUT MONEY IS COMING HOME WITH ME U SEE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 9 2007, 10:12 PM~8754480
> *from his mama
> *


HIS MOMS IS MY DADS SIS...WHO YOU TALKIN ABOUT?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 09:24 PM~8754592
> *HIS MOMS IS MY DADS SIS...WHO YOU TALKIN ABOUT?
> *


his cuz that does a/c Brenard...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 9 2007, 10:28 PM~8754629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 9 2007, 11:17 PM~8754517
> *  :nicoderm: AFTER ALL I CARE ABOUT  IS THE  HOP!! MONEY COMES AND GOES, LIKE ALWAYS..... :biggrin:BUT MONEY IS COMING HOME WITH ME U SEE
> *



THATS COOL HOMIE EVERYBODY HAS A DREAM! LOL!!!

WISH EVERYONE THE BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 9 2007, 10:27 PM~8754072
> *HELL YEAH THERE HAVIN A HOP, SPOKE TO KEVIN AND SAID YES...I THINK THE HOPPER ENTERY FEE IS GOING TO BE 50 OR $100 AND WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!IM THE ONE WHO THOUGHT ABOUT THAT, U THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA... :biggrin: ITS THE WAR OF SINGLES!
> :thumbsup: MY HOMEBOY FROM BONAFIDE IS BRINGIN HIS CUTTLASS BACK OUT TOO...ITS GOING TO BE ON, CAINT WAIT TO SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


well not to spoil the plans but i here a certain bigbody is gonna show up its a single also so if you aint 40 or better forget about it step yo game up..... not shur if its to show of hop....i might bring my car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uh oh, its the HydroKing :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 10 2007, 08:47 AM~8756637
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :no:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2007, 05:46 AM~8756470
> *well not to spoil the plans but i here a certain bigbody is gonna show up its a single also so if you aint 40 or better forget about it step yo game up..... not shur if its to show of hop....i might bring my car
> *



:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 10:42 AM~8757358
> *hno:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda mike.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *swangincustoms*, mac2lac


:0 :0 


you got the hopper ready?!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2007, 11:03 AM~8757457
> *que onda mike.
> *


que pasa homie.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 10 2007, 12:18 PM~8757516
> *que pasa homie.....
> *


just got to the office. you know how it is when it's your last week at the job. cadillac.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2007, 11:53 AM~8757412
> *
> *


sup NIX hear theres new club in your backyard (ptown), saying they gonna shut the game down.. least thats word on street.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 10 2007, 11:23 AM~8757260
> *que que?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2007, 12:37 PM~8757645
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2007, 12:37 PM~8757645
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2007, 11:37 AM~8757645
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 12:38 PM~8757650
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

only in texas :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 12:22 PM~8757544
> *sup NIX    hear theres new club in your backyard (ptown), saying they gonna shut the game down..    least thats word on street.
> *


they better come wit it no halfsteppin.....realtalk07


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 10 2007, 12:49 PM~8757763
> *only in texas :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 11:38 AM~8757650
> *:uh:
> *


Grouch!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 10 2007, 11:38 AM~8757652
> *:angry:
> *


:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 10 2007, 11:41 AM~8757682
> *
> *


:twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

trouble


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2007, 11:58 AM~8757831
> *:twak:
> *




do it.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 11:22 AM~8757544
> *sup NIX    hear theres new club in your backyard (ptown), saying they gonna shut the game down..    least thats word on street.
> *


AND WHAT CLUB WOULD THAT BE?? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2007, 01:55 PM~8758176
> *AND WHAT CLUB WOULD THAT BE?? :uh:
> *


aint sayin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2007, 01:55 PM~8758176
> *AND WHAT CLUB WOULD THAT BE?? :uh:
> *


Is this another "deeeeezzNutttttttts" set up? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2007, 09:53 AM~8757412
> *
> *


sup batch!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 10 2007, 01:05 PM~8758243
> *Is this another "deeeeezzNutttttttts" set up? :uh:
> *


I wouldnt doubt it :uh: 

I wonder what other played out old skool fad will be back on here :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 10 2007, 03:37 PM~8758906
> *I wouldnt doubt it :uh:
> 
> I wonder what other played out old skool fad will be back on here  :dunno:
> *


pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, job says i have 4 weeks worth of vacation time left.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 01:07 PM~8758255
> *sup batch!
> *


SUP FOO :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 10 2007, 01:05 PM~8758243
> *Is this another "deeeeezzNutttttttts" set up? :uh:
> *


PROBABLY :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2007, 11:21 AM~8757532
> *just got to the office.  you know how it is when it's your last week at the job.  cadillac.
> *



 .....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 10 2007, 03:37 PM~8758906
> *I wouldnt doubt it :uh:
> 
> I wonder  DEEZ NUTZ*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:loco:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2007, 04:50 PM~8759326
> *:loco:
> *


EXCEPT FOR THE LIL GUY IN YOUR AVITAR..... LOOKS LIKE ME TRYING TO SHOW OUT IN FRONT OF THE LADIES ONLY I KEEP HITTING MYSELF IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2007, 04:52 PM~8759341
> *EXCEPT FOR THE LIL GUY IN YOUR AVITAR..... LOOKS LIKE ME TRYING TO SHOW OUT IN FRONT OF THE LADIES ONLY I KEEP HITTING MYSELF IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD WITH IT :biggrin:
> *


that before or after you take to em to a romantic dinner? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2007, 04:52 PM~8759341
> *EXCEPT FOR THE LIL GUY IN YOUR AVITAR..... LOOKS LIKE ME TRYING TO SHOW OUT IN FRONT OF THE LADIES ONLY I KEEP HITTING MYSELF IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD WITH IT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Sep 10 2007, 04:42 PM~8759670
> *
> *



wad up homie?

its been a while


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2007, 02:12 PM~8759112
> *SUP FOO :dunno:
> *


just got some timmy chans


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 05:02 PM~8759796
> *just got some timmy chans
> *


azzhole........ :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Sep 10 2007, 04:48 PM~8759690
> *wad up homie?
> 
> its been a while
> *


wut it do :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2007, 05:46 AM~8756470
> *well not to spoil the plans but i here a certain bigbody is gonna show up its a single also so if you aint 40 or better forget about it step yo game up..... not shur if its to show of hop....i might bring my car
> *


i didnt know it was considered a hopper?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk what you didnt know


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 10 2007, 08:11 PM~8760762
> *que que?
> *


estazzzzzzzzzzz nutzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 04:04 PM~8759807
> *azzhole........ :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


bitch .. osama said u was going to eat with some girl..
plus d didnt even eat all his shit..
tweety bird stomacah ass *****..

we got left overs


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

WHATS UP DARKNESS?????????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 04:56 PM~8759369
> *that before or after you take to em to a romantic dinner?  :roflmao:
> *


ALWAYS TALKIN BOUT FOOD.....PUT A HOTPOCKET IN YA GRILL AND STFU BIGDROWZ......AND WHY I GET THE FEELIN THAT THERE WAS SUMTHING BEHIND THAT COMMENT......... SPILL IT PANCAKES


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 10 2007, 08:44 PM~8761054
> *WHATS UP DARKNESS?????????
> *


:uh: ....SUMBODY MIGHT GECHA WITH A DEEEEEZZZZ NUUUUUUUTZZZZZZ


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2007, 07:34 PM~8753711
> *THERE ORGANIZING IT. HAD TOO MANY PEOPLE ASKING ABOUT IT. HOPE HOUSTON STYLEZ COMES OUT, THEY REPRESENTED REAL STRONG IN BRYAN TX.
> *


ATTENTION WHORE WILL BE THERE uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said big drowz


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 02:56 PM~8759369
> *that before or after you take to em to a romantic dinner?  :roflmao:
> *


Like you know what's a romantic dinner. Taco truck date :barf: Just kidding I like taco trucks. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@Sep 10 2007, 07:11 PM~8761213
> *ATTENTION WHORE WILL BE THERE uffin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2007, 06:01 PM~8761155
> *:uh: ....SUMBODY MIGHT GECHA WITH A DEEEEEZZZZ NUUUUUUUTZZZZZZ
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 9 2007, 08:27 PM~8754072
> *HELL YEAH THERE HAVIN A HOP, SPOKE TO KEVIN AND SAID YES...I THINK THE HOPPER ENTERY FEE IS GOING TO BE 50 OR $100 AND WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!IM THE ONE WHO THOUGHT ABOUT THAT, U THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA... :biggrin: ITS THE WAR OF SINGLES!
> :thumbsup: MY HOMEBOY FROM BONAFIDE IS BRINGIN HIS CUTTLASS BACK OUT TOO...ITS GOING TO BE ON, CAINT WAIT TO SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 08:29 PM~8754089
> *cool cool.....fuk it there are plenty of singles out there to battle it out. let the hopping begin....
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 9 2007, 11:35 PM~8754713
> *THATS COOL HOMIE EVERYBODY HAS A DREAM! LOL!!!
> 
> WISH EVERYONE THE BEST OF LUCK!
> *


same to u and everyone thats hoppin... :thumbsup: heard ur good people boiler told me about u, good choice on makin a hopper


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2007, 05:46 AM~8756470
> *well not to spoil the plans but i here a certain bigbody is gonna show up its a single also so if you aint 40 or better forget about it step yo game up..... not shur if its to show of hop....i might bring my car
> *


 :0 :uh: :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

SOUND LIKE THERE GOING TO BE ALOT OF HOPPERS AT OUR SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 10 2007, 08:28 PM~8761370
> *SOUND LIKE THERE GOING TO BE ALOT OF HOPPERS AT OUR SHOW :cheesy:
> *


 IM GON HAVE MY CAMERA READY :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2007, 07:30 PM~8761393
> *IM GON HAVE MY CAMERA READY  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 10 2007, 06:44 PM~8761054
> *WHATS UP DARKNESS?????????
> *


sup fucker..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2007, 07:46 AM~8756470
> *well not to spoil the plans but i here a certain bigbody is gonna show up its a single also so if you aint 40 or better forget about it step yo game up..... not shur if its to show of hop....i might bring my car
> *


sounds good bro, its going to be a good show....but i think u might need a little bit more than 40.....tha lac is ready, i hope! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 10 2007, 07:28 PM~8761370
> *SOUND LIKE THERE GOING TO BE ALOT OF HOPPERS AT OUR SHOW :cheesy:
> *


yeah, i herd so far, about 6 r 7 singles, :cheesy: i'm looking 4 those doubbles bubbles :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

u taking ur truck juan?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 07:36 PM~8761451
> *yeah, i herd so far, about 6 r 7 singles,  :cheesy: i'm looking 4 those doubbles bubbles :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I think that Double pump Hoppers make a better show. I havent had a single pump since 1995 :0 But my little brother is building a single


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 07:36 PM~8761451
> *yeah, i herd so far, about 6 r 7 singles,  :cheesy: i'm looking 4 those doubbles bubbles :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 09:36 PM~8761451
> *yeah, i herd so far, about 6 r 7 singles,  :cheesy: i'm looking 4 those doubbles bubbles :biggrin:
> *


see u acting bad gallo!!!so did u get what u waitin on. :biggrin: it will be on tha bumper dont worry


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 10 2007, 09:00 PM~8761149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you talkin about? i'll take you out to arandas, or don carlos, or olive garden if you aint feelin that.. they dont call me OG money $tackz for nothing


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is there a rule that hte car must be complete and in tact and in order to qualify for the money.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 07:41 PM~8761490
> *see u acting bad gallo!!!so did u get what u waitin on. :biggrin: it will be on tha bumper dont worry
> *


yeah , friken UPS office had me waiting :angry: but i got my stuff, so it's ON!!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 07:44 PM~8761528
> *yeah , friken UPS office had me waiting :angry:  but i got my stuff, so it's ON!!!
> *


you going to be at our show......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 10 2007, 09:39 PM~8761482
> *:biggrin: I think that Double pump Hoppers make a better show. I havent had a single pump since 1995  :0  But my little brother is building a single
> *


well i think cars make better hoppers, if u ask me and its not easy making a caddy w/v8 to hop good...u should try it especially if u biuld it ur self!!! :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2007, 08:43 PM~8761514
> *is there a rule that hte car must be complete and in tact and  in order to qualify for the money.
> *


 :0 single


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 10 2007, 07:39 PM~8761482
> *:biggrin: I think that Double pump Hoppers make a better show. I havent had a single pump since 1995  :0  But my little brother is building a single
> *


AGREED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 10 2007, 07:45 PM~8761542
> *:0 single
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 07:45 PM~8761540
> *well i think cars make better hoppers, if u ask me and its not easy making a caddy w/v8 to hop good...u should try it especially if u biuld it ur self!!! :cheesy:
> *



My family is more important than spending that kind of TIME reinforcing a frame. :biggrin: I cant buy TIME!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 10 2007, 07:45 PM~8761536
> *you going to be at our show......
> *


u know it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 10 2007, 07:45 PM~8761542
> *:0 single
> 
> 
> ...


plenty of room 4 batteries :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 07:47 PM~8761562
> *u know it
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this topic is finally having some real lowriding issues :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2007, 09:43 PM~8761514
> *is there a rule that hte car must be complete and in tact and  in order to qualify for the money.
> *


only if ur hopping!! :0 dont hate homeboy, its not my fault ur into show cars...IM IN TOO ACTION!!!HOP IT AND BRAKE IT< IF U DONT BRAKE NOTHING ITS NOT FUN...if i was into show cars i would be able to have something real nice, but i dont live with my parents and i have kids and still breakin fools off...im sorry if ur still mad at me for breakin u off too......ur not the onlyone!!!! :worship: SORRY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 07:49 PM~8761575
> *plenty of room 4 batteries :biggrin:
> *


CAR IS SOLD.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 07:54 PM~8761638
> *only if ur hopping!! :0 dont hate homeboy, its not my fault ur into show cars...IM IN TOO ACTION!!!HOP IT AND BRAKE IT< IF U DONT BRAKE NOTHING ITS NOT FUN...if i was into show cars i would be able to have something real nice, but i dont live with my parents and i have kids and still breakin fools off...im sorry if ur still mad at me for breakin u off too......ur not the onlyone!!!! :worship: SORRY
> *


ok u must be confused, first i dont live with my parents i have my own place, as in just me. not a spouse. and im not into show cars either. and i dont think u ever broke me off. white paint with missing bumper, doesnt compete with kandy red fresh out the shop


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 08:54 PM~8761634
> *this topic is finally having some real lowriding issues :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 10 2007, 08:54 PM~8761638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 08:01 PM~8761727
> *:0
> :0
> :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2007, 09:57 PM~8761671
> *ok u must be confused, first i dont live with my parents i have my own place, as in just me. not a spouse.  and im not into show cars either. and i dont think u ever broke me off. white paint with missing bumper, doesnt compete with kandy red fresh out the shop
> *


oh im sorry it must of been another linc candyu that is.....and i dint mean to say u live with ur parents i just put in a little bit to much info....but like i said i broke u off ....and ill do it again if i have too, at what im good at!!!!!no hard feelings


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 07:54 PM~8761634
> *this topic is finally having some real lowriding issues :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 08:54 PM~8761634
> *this topic is finally having some real lowriding issues :biggrin:
> *


yea too bad it wont last that long....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trust me aint no hard feelings this topic is missing some spice, just like your lac is missing the rest of the 90 parts :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 09:04 PM~8761763
> *yea too bad it wont last that long....
> *


 HOUSTON LOWRIDERS FORUM BEEN GEETING GOOD AT NIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 08:04 PM~8761763
> *yea too bad it wont last that long....
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2007, 09:02 PM~8761737
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 10:04 PM~8761763
> *yea too bad it wont last that long....
> *


why is that! oh yeah by the mornig people will start talking about tortas and tacos.... :twak: keep on lowriding..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2007, 08:05 PM~8761772
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDERS FORUM BEEN GEETING GOOD AT NIGHTS :biggrin:
> *


yeah lowrider talk......


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2007, 09:05 PM~8761772
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDERS FORUM BEEN GEETING GOOD AT NIGHTS :biggrin:
> *


yea tru, looks like nite crew is finally taking over the spot light from the day crew...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2007, 10:04 PM~8761769
> *trust me aint no hard feelings  this topic is missing some spice, just like your lac is missing the rest of the 90 parts  :biggrin:
> *


thats true... :biggrin: no time :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 08:07 PM~8761799
> *yea tru, looks like nite crew is finally taking over the spot light from the day crew...
> *


poker, dice??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 10:03 PM~8761750
> *oh im sorry it must of been another linc candyu that is.....and i dint mean to say u live with ur parents i  just put in a little bit to much info....but like i said i broke u off ....and ill do it again if i have too, at what im good at!!!!!no hard feelings
> *


 :0 HE SAID HE WILL BRAKE YOU OFF AGAIN!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 09:06 PM~8761785
> *why is that! oh yeah by the mornig people will start talking about tortas and tacos.... :twak: keep on lowriding..
> *


excatly......but hopefully it will be a good and fun hop at the show.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 08:07 PM~8761799
> *yea tru, looks like nite crew is finally taking over the spot light from the day crew...
> *


yeah.....the nite crew


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2007, 09:07 PM~8761807
> *poker, dice??
> *


shit whats up, daddy needs more money to stuff inhis pockets.....im ready whenever.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

while yall bullshit, anyone got a pair of deep cups pm me. i need a pair.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 08:06 PM~8761785
> *why is that! oh yeah by the mornig people will start talking about tortas and tacos.... :twak: keep on lowriding..
> *


think is that syxty eight pimp r some talking about them doubble ham tortazzzz :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 08:08 PM~8761816
> *excatly......but hopefully it will be a good and fun hop at the show.
> *


with alot of hoppers coming out.......... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2007, 08:05 PM~8761772
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDERS FORUM BEEN GEETING GOOD AT NIGHTS :biggrin:
> *


TTT 4 THE NIGHT CREW, 2008 REAL TALK  :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 08:11 PM~8761852
> *TTT 4 THE NIGHT CREW, 2008 REAL TALK   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 10 2007, 08:08 PM~8761815
> *:0 HE SAID HE WILL BRAKE YOU OFF AGAIN!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THOUGHT U R WORKING ON UR CREAM CUTTY :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 10 2007, 09:54 PM~8761634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheap azz white paint, looks like it was painted with liquid paper.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

NEEDS TO BE LIKE THIS EVERY NIGHT......WITH REAL LOWRIDER TALK


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 09:13 PM~8761866
> *THOUGHT U R WORKING ON UR  CREAM CUTTY :uh:
> *


oh he is and the LS is being worked on as well......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 10:14 PM~8761883
> *:uh:
> yeah..its a damn shame.  :angry:
> cheap azz white paint, looks like it was painted with liquid paper.
> *


yeah and u paid for it!!!that explains why its cheap!!!!u spend all ur money on all them tortas....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 10:18 PM~8761942
> *yeah and u paid for it!!!that explains why its cheap!!!!u spend all ur money on all them tortas....... :biggrin:
> *


how much that white cost? like $10 a gallon? cheap azz ngga


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 10:21 PM~8761971
> *how much that white cost? like $10 a gallon?  cheap azz ngga
> *


like i say u paid for it, did u forget?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 10 2007, 07:43 PM~8761514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall ****** are funny


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8761986
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 10:24 PM~8761984
> *like i say u paid for it, did u forget?
> *


dont recall dishin out $ for can of white wash


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 10:27 PM~8762009
> *dont recall dishin out $ for can of white wash
> *


let me know ur favorite color....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 09:18 PM~8761942
> *yeah and u paid for it!!!that explains why its cheap!!!!u spend all ur money on all them tortas....... :biggrin:
> *


naw its more like wings & hot pockets......lol, sorry pimp had too.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 10:31 PM~8762045
> *naw its more like wings & hot pockets......lol, sorry pimp had too.
> *


u know him better than i do, maybe chochi and him should get together one day and hit up them wings....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

umm left over timmy chans..
some wings...
and shrimp fried rice...


mayne hol up.. all i need now is a screw tape.

wheres lonestar when u need him.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 09:33 PM~8762057
> *u know him better than i do, maybe chochi and him should get together one day and hit up them wings....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

well see yeah night crew.....sorry to everyone dont take nothing to tha heart, just trying to get something going its been boring lately..im out


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 09:35 PM~8762076
> *umm left over timmy chans..
> some wings...
> and shrimp fried rice...
> ...


sounds good but im full, i went to carabas and ate well.....
he is probably makin some power moves....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 08:37 PM~8762109
> *sounds good but im full, i went to carabas and ate well.....
> he is probably makin some power moves....
> *


yea..it was good..long fuckin day today..
tommorow the fun starts..late nighter again!

he probaly lookin at porn of fat chicks in 4's


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 09:42 PM~8762161
> *yea..it was good..long fuckin day today..
> tommorow the fun starts..late nighter again!
> 
> ...


lol......cool cool , u need to finish that shit up and go get a job fuker....i thought u were suppose to go see rob today?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 08:45 PM~8762202
> *lol......cool cool , u need to finish that shit up and go get a job fuker....i thought u were suppose to go see rob today?
> *


i was, but im waiting back word from that steel place 1st..
plus i satyed up late last night.. could nt wake up..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 09:49 PM~8762257
> *i was, but im waiting back word from that steel place 1st..
> plus i satyed up late last night.. could nt wake up..
> *


well no ones fault but ur own lazy ass.....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8762344
> *well no ones fault but ur own lazy ass.....lol
> *


kind of.. i was out all day.. but im makin money..
got alot of shit done today tho..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 09:57 PM~8762363
> *kind of.. i was out all day.. but im makin money..
> got alot of shit done today tho..
> *


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HMM.. food talk making me hungry


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 10 2007, 10:31 PM~8762045
> *naw its more like wings & hot pockets......lol, sorry pimp had too.
> *


hey, if its funny, no need to be sorry.. 

oh, and fk you b1tch!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up my ******.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 10 2007, 09:14 PM~8762544
> *what's up my ******.... :biggrin:
> *


thats racist!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 10:16 PM~8762560
> *thats racist!
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2007, 11:16 PM~8762560
> *thats racist!
> *


he from the country, what you expect


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 10 2007, 10:16 PM~8762560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 09:26 PM~8762629
> *he from the country, what you expect
> *


:uh:
go read a book


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2007, 10:26 PM~8762629
> *he from the country, what you expect
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

comedy central showing the insomniac episode in houston right now. memories of richmond. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 10:06 PM~8761785
> *why is that! oh yeah by the mornig people will start talking about tortas and tacos.... :twak: keep on lowriding..
> *


tortas y tacos tortas y tacos!! :cheesy: 

GOOD MORNING


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2007, 10:11 PM~8761852
> *TTT 4 THE NIGHT CREW, 2008 REAL TALK   :biggrin:
> *


cu ru cuu!! cu ru cuu!! se me fue mi gaviota! cu ru cuu!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche boiler.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 07:40 AM~8764523
> *cu ru cuu!!  cu ru cuu!!  se me fue mi gaviota! cu ru cuu!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


uhhhhhhhh.................okay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 11 2007, 07:43 AM~8764532
> *uhhhhhhhh.................okay
> *


IT'S A MEXICAN THING CHUTO, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 07:43 AM~8764535
> *IT'S A MEXICAN THING CHUTO, you wouldn't understand.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 11 2007, 07:45 AM~8764540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THINK it's the other way, they haven't caught that cave dweller


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest Up!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 07:49 AM~8764552
> *THINK it's the other way, they haven't caught that cave dweller
> *


one can dream tho


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 11 2007, 08:17 AM~8764643
> *one can dream tho
> *


orale Martin Luther Ching


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 08:24 AM~8764665
> *orale Martin Luther Ching
> *


good one :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD MORNIN EVERYBODY :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2007, 09:08 AM~8764858
> *GOOD MORNIN EVERYBODY :scrutinize:
> *


sup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. im up early


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 09:08 AM~8764860
> *sup
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8764898


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 08:08 AM~8764860
> *sup
> *


WHATS GOIN DOWN DAWG??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

SIC WHATS UP WITH TODAY HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO COME C ME I GUESS YOU DONT NEED ONE THEN


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 07:24 AM~8764665
> *orale Martin Luther Ching
> *


Lmao!!! 

Fkin Latin!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 11 2007, 07:36 AM~8764967
> *SIC WHATS UP WITH TODAY HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO COME C ME I GUESS YOU DONT NEED ONE THEN
> *


i cant go nowhere today.. i got ups bringin a package..i gotta be here to get it.
i was tied up yesterday..

still waiting word from the steel place.. ill let u know whats up .. i aint forgot.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2007, 09:31 AM~8764947
> *WHATS GOIN DOWN DAWG??
> *


just doing the damn thing you know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2007, 08:15 AM~8765124
> *i cant go nowhere today.. i got ups bringin a package..i gotta be here to get it.
> i was tied up yesterday..
> 
> ...


cant get paid sittin on your ass young grasshopper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2007, 10:59 AM~8765378
> *cant get paid sittin on your ass young grasshopper
> *


i do


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 11:05 AM~8765419
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 11 2007, 11:07 AM~8765427
> *:loco:
> *


thats your cracka azz homie :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 09:05 AM~8765414
> *i do
> *


i should edit that. because i guess u can get paid to sit on your ass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2007, 11:07 AM~8765432
> *i should edit that. because i guess u can get paid to sit on your ass.
> *


had worse jobs, coming home smelling like sweat and sawdust.. back in my younger days though


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2007, 11:07 AM~8765432
> *i should edit that. because i guess u can get paid to sit on your ass.
> *


Thats your flapjack neck homie :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 11:07 AM~8765430
> *thats your cracka azz homie  :uh:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 11 2007, 11:12 AM~8765465
> *:no:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 11:10 AM~8765453
> *Thats your flapjack neck homie :uh:
> *


look here richie rich, grown falks talkin.. mind your business.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 09:10 AM~8765452
> *had worse jobs, coming home smelling like sweat and sawdust..  back in my younger days though
> *


going to work for the man and sitting down on the job isnt what i would called getting paid to sit on my ass. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 11:12 AM~8765467
> *:uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2007, 11:13 AM~8765469
> *going to work for the man and sitting down on the job isnt what i would called getting paid to sit on my ass.  :uh:
> *


sitting in traffic in a soccer mom mini-van qualify then?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 09:14 AM~8765476
> *sitting in traffic in a soccer mom mini-van qualify then?
> *


no. i work smart for my money bitch i never said i sit down on the job i hope bosslady sees what u posted and sends your punk ass home for the week.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 11:12 AM~8765468
> *look here richie rich,  grown falks talkin.. mind your business.
> *


If I was rich id be in Costa Rica right now fk wad!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2007, 11:16 AM~8765485
> *no. i work smart for my money bitch i never said i sit down on the job i hope bosslady sees what u posted and sends your punk ass home for the week.
> *


i hope so too, cause it'll be with pay


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 11:16 AM~8765486
> *If I was rich id be in Costa Rica right now fk wad!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 11:17 AM~8765493
> *i hope so too, cause it'll be with pay
> *


I thought grown folks didnt live with nana?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 11:18 AM~8765500
> *I thought grown folks didnt live with nana?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 11:18 AM~8765500
> *I thought grown folks didnt live with nana?
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 11:19 AM~8765508
> *:uh:
> *


all growed up :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 11 2007, 11:17 AM~8765494
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

.. in da house, i pay all the bills in. 

reminds me, anybody know good drywall guy? someone to do interior moldings?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 11 2007, 10:10 AM~8765106
> *Lmao!!!
> 
> Fkin Latin!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 11:21 AM~8765522
> *.. in da house, i pay all the bills in.
> 
> reminds me, anybody know good drywall guy?  someone to do interior moldings?
> *


yup sure do... cheap and does good work too


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 11:21 AM~8765522
> *.. in da house, i pay all the bills in.
> 
> reminds me, anybody know good drywall guy?  someone to do interior moldings?
> *


dont you have cousins who do that? Not all of them got deported!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it, i'll do it myself.. back to sweating and smelling like sawdust. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 11:24 AM~8765545
> *fk it, i'll do it myself.. back to sweating and smelling like sawdust.  :angry:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 10:24 AM~8765545
> *fk it, i'll do it myself.. back to sweating and smelling like sawdust.  :angry:
> *


GO TO RICHEY AND JACKSON IN PASADENA AND RENT YOU SOME MOJADITOS FOR LIKE 5 BUCKS A DAY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2007, 11:47 AM~8765685
> *GO TO RICHEY AND JACKSON IN PASADENA AND RENT YOU SOME MOJADITOS FOR LIKE 5 BUCKS A DAY.
> *


i told one i'd give him 20 bucks, he said "no guey!"

saw la migra swing by and that fker said "ok veinte!" i left his ass behind.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 11:52 AM~8765722
> *i told one i'd give him 20 bucks, he said "no guey!"
> 
> saw la migra swing by and that fker said "ok veinte!"  i left his ass behind.
> *


fked up lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 11:53 AM~8765728
> *fked up lol!
> *


i've picked up a few good mojons that helped do some work around the house. there are some characters that aren't worth shit. left them miles away from richey a la "go inside and grab me a coke." then drive off.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 11:57 AM~8765756
> *i've picked up a few good mojons that helped do some work around the house.  there are some characters that aren't worth shit.  left them miles away from richey a la "go inside and grab me a coke." then drive off.
> *


man your cold!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2007, 08:59 AM~8765378
> *cant get paid sittin on your ass young grasshopper
> *


not sittin on my ass son.
damn ups people takin for ever :angry:
i got shit to do. cant leave till they come.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2007, 12:18 PM~8765885
> *not sittin on my ass son.
> damn ups people takin for ever :angry:
> i got shit to do. cant leave till they come.
> *


put them on the pay roll they come early


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2007, 12:22 PM~8765912
> *put them on the pay roll they come early
> *


what sucks is when you wait all day and they don't even come til the following morning.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 11:57 AM~8765756
> *i've picked up a few good mojons that helped do some work around the house.  there are some characters that aren't worth shit.  left them miles away from richey a la "go inside and grab me a coke." then drive off.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

devious-68, your primo sent me this youtube video and said it was an old movie flick of you :dunno: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5gTRuosvPE


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 12:43 PM~8766039
> *devious-68, your primo sent me this youtube video and said it was an old movie flick of you :dunno:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5gTRuosvPE
> *


bwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ha ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 11 2007, 01:47 PM~8766474
> *mest up.
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

x35101456784


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 11:57 AM~8765756
> *i've picked up a few good mojons that helped do some work around the house.  there are some characters that aren't worth shit.  left them miles away from richey a la "go inside and grab me a coke." then drive off.
> *


i dont really see you doing that but if ya did, good one, ive done it to a female.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i call b/s.. cause the wets will still know where he lives.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

Born in the U.S.A.
I was born in the U.S.A.
I was born in the U.S.A.
Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 03:00 PM~8767039
> *i call b/s..  cause the wets will still know where he lives.
> *


true, unless they werent paying attention :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth+Sep 11 2007, 02:57 PM~8767008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always take them through different neighborhood streets.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 11 2007, 01:57 PM~8767008
> *i dont really see you doing that but if ya did, good one, ive done it to a female.
> *


Thats so wrong. :nosad: Lol!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 11 2007, 01:57 PM~8767008
> *i dont really see you doing that but if ya did, good one, ive done it to a female.
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2007, 02:35 PM~8767341
> *always take them through different neighborhood streets.
> *



EL PALETERO would find yo ass..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 11 2007, 04:02 PM~8767551
> *EL PALETERO would find yo ass..... :biggrin:
> *


they don't allow taco trucks or paisa paletas in the white side of town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, imma take da capala..  

http://www.djscrewfest.com/CarshowReg.html


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 10 2007, 09:36 PM~8761445
> *sounds good bro, its going to be a good show....but i think u might need a little bit more than 40.....tha lac is ready, i hope! :cheesy:
> *


tha big body is doing more than 40 on a bad day......he still hasent put air in the tank cuz he dont wanna rip the kit off that pretty muthafuckaaaaaa.....how knows you might get a pass this time....he gotta drive it home so i dout you get to see what it dew


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 11 2007, 02:44 PM~8767874
> *tha big body is doing more than 40 on a bad day......he still hasent put air in the tank cuz he dont wanna rip the kit off that pretty muthafuckaaaaaa.....how knows you might get a pass this time....he gotta drive it home so i dout you get to see what it dew
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 11 2007, 03:44 PM~8767874
> *tha big body is doing more than 40 on a bad day......he still hasent put air in the tank cuz he dont wanna rip the kit off that pretty muthafuckaaaaaa.....how knows you might get a pass this time....he gotta drive it home so i dout you get to see what it dew
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 11 2007, 12:57 PM~8767008
> *i dont really see you doing that but if ya did, good one, ive done it to a female.
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

looking for nice G-bodiesCaddies,and Lincs,will also consider trade plus cash


drivetrain-327, 202 camelback heads,wrapped headers,oversized cam,edelbrock intake,edelbrock 650 carb,edelbrock air cleaner,chrome valve covers,crome pulleys,chrome fan shroud,400 radiator,tranny radiator/cooler,700 r4 tranny,dual flowmaster exhaust,andb&m shift kit.
Body-straight body,no rust,all emblems,trim,grill,and bumpers new,new windshield,new paint,and chrome cowl
Interior-recently done all red tweed and vinyl guts,new carpet and carpet mats,no rips,tears,or blemishes on interior material
Frame/under carriage-frame and under carriage very solid,no rust 
Rims-White powder coated dishes and hubs with gold nipples and chrome spokes,zenith style knock offshttp://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/vynetyme/
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02650.flv
http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa252/v...nt=MOV02658.flv


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

^^^^^

Nice impala


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

simon


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2007, 02:00 PM~8767039
> *i call b/s..  cause the wets will still know where he lives.
> *


fk that!!! :angry: I say put black bags over their heads al quaeida style when you pick them up and drop them off....and when you do drop the off...do like that one guy on the net that takes them STRAIGHT to immigration office!! :0 :biggrin: 

Hey i understand they work hard....but do it the right way..come here legally...not illegally while others wait to do it the right way. Its for their protection anyway...or else they get fked over just like mentioned above...oftentimes not getting paid.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 11 2007, 02:44 PM~8767874
> *tha big body is doing more than 40 on a bad day......he still hasent put air in the tank cuz he dont wanna rip the kit off that pretty muthafuckaaaaaa.....how knows you might get a pass this time....he gotta drive it home so i dout you get to see what it dew
> *


are u talking about the one with wrapped molded and painted frame, painted belly, full chrome suspension, daytons, and all the trim pieces intact blowing a/c?



friends dont let friends hop junk :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 11 2007, 07:28 PM~8768964
> *^^^^^
> 
> Nice impala
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2007, 10:04 PM~8761769
> *trust me aint no hard feelings  this topic is missing some spice, just like your lac is missing the rest of the 90 parts  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Rain.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 04:46 AM~8772749
> *Rain.
> *


 sad but true! Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2007, 10:11 PM~8770352
> *YOUR HOMIES FROM LATIN KUSTOMS ARE GOING, HOLLA AT THEM.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2007, 10:43 PM~8770635
> *YOU DONT TRUST EM  THEY COOL PEOPLE :dunno:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 06:46 AM~8772749
> *Rain.
> *



:uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 11 2007, 09:13 PM~8770945
> *fk yeah!
> prolly the only one in SE tex with that
> *


 :dunno: PM a ******


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2007, 09:11 PM~8770352
> *YOUR HOMIES FROM LATIN KUSTOMS ARE GOING, HOLLA AT THEM.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

really?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mayne hold up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 12 2007, 07:54 AM~8772933
> *:dunno: PM a ******
> *


pm sent....

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 12 2007, 09:11 AM~8773008
> *pm sent....
> 
> :uh:
> *


no hating on your club members! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2007, 08:20 AM~8773370
> *no hating on your club members!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 12 2007, 10:43 AM~8773521
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 12 2007, 10:50 AM~8773569
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2007, 09:20 AM~8773370
> *no hating on your club members!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


but i must im a h8teR 4LiF3!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2007, 09:20 AM~8773370
> *no hating on your club members!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



that's a qualification for our club......must be a hater.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 12 2007, 10:29 AM~8773828
> *that's a qualification for our club......must be a hater.....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 12 2007, 11:29 AM~8773828
> *that's a qualification for our club......must be a hater.....
> *


 :0 what's going on this weekend other than the carshow sunday?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2007, 10:34 AM~8773852
> *:0  what's going on this weekend other than the carshow sunday?
> *


couple of shows in austin too....fiestas patrias....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 12 2007, 09:24 AM~8773786
> *but i must im a h8teR 4LiF3!
> *


  :tears:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 12 2007, 06:28 AM~8772722
> *:cheesy:
> *


hmmm what you think?
I dunno why the edges look kinda serrated though. :angry: I copied from Illustrator in vector into PS... Its that chrome effect we were talking about the other day and I admit it looks better than some of the styles or effects available out there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Current tropical depression winds 30 mph with potential to become minimal trop storm 
Houston area will received 5-10 inches of rain this evening with isolated areas receiving 15 inches. Bayous will flood. 
Storm located 200 miles south of Freeport heading north at 9 mph. 
Projected to come in between Galveston and Freeport and come directly north through Harris county following east side of I45

Land fall 7pm-8pm. Potential for very serious flooding and additional rain as a northern front may cause to stall over Harris County (similar to Allison)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2007, 11:03 AM~8774020
> *Current tropical depression winds 30 mph with potential to become minimal trop storm
> Houston area will received 5-10 inches of rain this evening with isolated areas receiving 15 inches. Bayous will flood.
> Storm located 200 miles south of Freeport heading north at 9 mph.
> ...



Thank you Ed Brandon.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2007, 10:03 AM~8774020
> *Current tropical depression winds 30 mph with potential to become minimal trop storm
> Houston area will received 5-10 inches of rain this evening with isolated areas receiving 15 inches. Bayous will flood.
> Storm located 200 miles south of Freeport heading north at 9 mph.
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 12 2007, 12:06 PM~8774042
> *Thank you Ed Brandon.
> *


Orale Tyra Banks


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 12 2007, 10:01 AM~8774006
> *hmmm what you think?
> I dunno why the edges look kinda serrated though. :angry:  I copied from Illustrator in vector into PS... Its that chrome effect we were talking about the other day and I admit it looks better than some of the styles or effects available out there.
> 
> ...



They look like that 'cause of the bevel and emboss, try pasting the vector layer you want to use, then duplicating that layer and work on the duplicate layer, do the chrome effect on that one, and the stroke, outer glow, etc. on the original vector layer.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2007, 10:09 AM~8774063
> *Orale Tyra Banks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 12 2007, 11:08 AM~8774054
> *:angry:
> *



will ya'll have a category for boats?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2007, 11:09 AM~8774063
> *Orale Tyra Banks
> *


if I was tyra I'd f#ck the shit outta me...Ed Brandon....not so much


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 12 2007, 11:10 AM~8774066
> *They look like that 'cause of the bevel and emboss, try pasting the vector layer you want to use, then duplicating that layer and work on the duplicate layer, do the chrome effect on that one, and the stroke, outer glow, etc. on the original vector layer.
> *



Thanks for the advice...I will try and revise tonight :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 12 2007, 11:10 AM~8774066
> *They look like that 'cause of the bevel and emboss, try pasting the vector layer you want to use, then duplicating that layer and work on the duplicate layer, do the chrome effect on that one, and the stroke, outer glow, etc. on the original vector layer.
> *



thats exactly what I was thinking... :ugh: uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 12 2007, 11:33 AM~8774179
> *thats exactly what I was thinking...  :ugh:  uffin:
> *


yeah...sounded right to me too.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 12 2007, 12:18 PM~8774114
> *will ya'll have a category for boats?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 12 2007, 12:18 PM~8774114
> *will ya'll have a category for boats?
> *


bbq pit catagory for sure


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up h town :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 12 2007, 10:03 AM~8774020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha!
its raineed at yall show for the pass 3 yrs or so..
ill bring a rain jacket or pancho...


chop tops stay home.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Yum! Red robin's burgers are soo good! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 11:32 AM~8774560
> *Yum! Red robin's burgers are soo good! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the invite ass.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 12:32 PM~8774560
> *Yum! Red robin's burgers are soo good! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
Hardees are better.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 12 2007, 11:38 AM~8774597
> *:uh:
> Hardees are better.
> *


haha, u said hard!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 12:37 PM~8774590
> *thanks for the invite ass.
> *


Next time and you can come pick me up too. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 12:40 PM~8774611
> *haha, u said hard!
> *




no I said Hardees, but you seem to focus only on the hard part... :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 12 2007, 12:38 PM~8774597
> *:uh:
> Hardees are better.
> *


Never been there. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 01:23 PM~8774509
> *i like rain.. makes me work and sand better..
> be so bored aint got no choice..
> 
> ...


don't want to get my chop top head wet hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 12:46 PM~8774674
> *Never been there. :uh:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 12 2007, 01:50 PM~8774715
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :cheesy:
> *


repost x3!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Sep 12 2007, 12:10 PM~8774066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 12 2007, 12:08 PM~8774054
> *:angry:
> *


damn, ya'll got rained out last year too huh? mother nature hatin on ya'll.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2007, 12:06 PM~8774836
> *geek
> 
> *












Thanks!! 
:yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 12 2007, 07:54 AM~8772933
> *:dunno: PM a ******
> *


YOU'll FIND OUT IN ABOUT 2-3 YEARS... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 12 2007, 11:44 AM~8774649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 12 2007, 10:18 AM~8774114
> *will ya'll have a category for boats?
> *


yeah we will......


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2007, 11:05 AM~8774409
> *bbq pit catagory for sure
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 12 2007, 02:52 PM~8775298
> *:uh:
> *


can i take my weber bbq grille? would need to put it in rat rod category since it has rust.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 12 2007, 02:51 PM~8775288
> *yeah we will......
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Sep 12 2007, 01:51 PM~8775288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


underconstruction


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 01:38 PM~8775157
> * IN EL SICKO...
> BUT I DONT HAVE REVERSE.. SO ILL MAKE U PUSH OUT OF PARKING SPACES..
> IM A PERV
> ...


Lol!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 12 2007, 12:53 PM~8775311
> *can i take my weber bbq grille?  would need to put it in rat rod category since it has rust.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 12 2007, 03:11 PM~8775451
> *
> 
> underconstruction
> *


Con un license plate molded in it's side at an angle :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 01:16 PM~8775480
> *Lol!
> *


IM BEING SERIOUS THO..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 03:33 PM~8775613
> *IM BEING SERIOUS THO..
> *


don't do it.. i'll let u borrow da shocker.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2007, 01:35 PM~8775633
> *don't do it..  i'll let u borrow da shocker.
> *


BEEN THERE DONE THAT.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 03:38 PM~8775665
> *BEEN THERE DONE THAT.
> *


last time i let you work on one of my cars.. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2007, 01:39 PM~8775679
> *last time i let you work on one of my cars..      :uh:
> *


ILL REMEMBER THAT.. SKEET SKEET ON DA PLUSH!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: 


anyway, looks like weather might improve for show.. 30% hmmm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2007, 01:59 PM~8775800
> *:uh:
> anyway, looks like weather might improve for show.. 30%  hmmm
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mac2lac, BlackMagicHydraulics



:0 THA DARKSIDE :0


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WUZ UP H-TOWN.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

here comes the pinche rain.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 12 2007, 05:43 PM~8776986
> *here comes the pinche rain.....
> *


thats why i went to the store to pick up a 12 of bud, to kick back and watch the rain


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 12 2007, 06:47 PM~8777014
> *thats why i went to the store to pick up a 12 of bud, to kick back and watch the rain
> *


dont forget to use the coasters


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Back by popular demand

Airline Video


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 12 2007, 05:07 PM~8777116
> *Back by popular demand
> 
> Airline Video
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is that at fiesta. and when do yall go


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

texasgold, if you go to the store to buy some bud, go big or go home this is Texas. 

24ozs and up


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2007, 03:59 PM~8775800
> *:uh:
> anyway, looks like weather might improve for show.. 30%  hmmm
> 
> ...


ah shit this weekend is gonna suck, during the day that is.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 12 2007, 04:47 PM~8777014
> *thats why i went to the store to pick up a 12 of bud, to kick back and watch the rain
> *


i got me some sunkist, ice cream, reeses, and cheeto puffs..
im set


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm home chillin. Got my grub and beer. Its all good rite now. Oh and the wind is feelin real nice rite now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

12k white gold leaf.. damn ups.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 08:16 PM~8777628
> *I'm home chillin. Got my grub and beer. Its all good rite now. Oh and the wind is feelin real nice rite now.
> *


yo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 07:16 PM~8777628
> *I'm home chillin. Got my grub and beer. Its all good rite now. Oh and the wind is feelin real nice rite now.
> *



yeah, put that on your calendar? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Sep 11 2007, 07:46 PM~8769546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought you knew 32oz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 12 2007, 07:23 PM~8777676
> *yo
> *


Hey!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 12 2007, 07:54 PM~8777863
> *yeah, put that on your calendar?  :biggrin:
> *


Yup!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 08:05 PM~8777929
> *Yup!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2007, 06:02 PM~8777540
> *i got me some sunkist, ice cream, reeses, and cheeto puffs..
> im set
> *


Yummy :tongue:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 12 2007, 08:08 PM~8777944
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


got that in


thanks


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 09:04 PM~8777920
> *Hey!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 12 2007, 08:20 PM~8778020
> *got that in
> thanks
> 
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2007, 08:16 PM~8777628
> *I'm home chillin. Got my grub and beer. Its all good rite now. Oh and the wind is feelin real nice rite now.
> *


Let me guess, you got on a wife beater with some over sized boxers sitting on a "pea soup" colored couch with silver duct tape covering the holes, drinkin a beer?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2007, 01:59 PM~8775800
> *:uh:
> anyway, looks like weather might improve for show.. 30%  hmmm
> 
> ...


I think the rain will pass by Friday night. I'll be by to pick up my taco on Sunday. Where you going to put the BBQ pit?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 12 2007, 05:07 PM~8777116
> *Back by popular demand
> 
> Airline Video
> *


nice memories


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 12 2007, 09:25 PM~8778075
> *I think the rain will pass by Friday night.  I'll be by to pick up my taco on Sunday.  Where you going to put the BBQ pit?
> *


if things dry up enough by saturday, i might grill up little something.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Well it seems that the weekend rain forecast missed Houston and surrounding areas. Expect a nice hot day Sunday at the Hypnotized carshow. Highs that day in the 90's and lows in the 70's. Now back to you Ellie.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 12 2007, 08:22 PM~8778046
> *Let me guess, you got on a wife beater with some over sized boxers sitting on a "pea soup" colored couch with silver duct tape covering the holes, drinkin a beer?
> *


Uh no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2007, 06:55 AM~8780596
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 

In sporst, looks like the ASStros will be having a losing year for the first time since 2000. losers. The Texans will be playing down the road from me against the Carolina Panthers as David Carr watches from the bench. loser. 

Thats all I have... who has traffic?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 08:02 AM~8780627
> *Uh no
> *


oh, that was me :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2007, 06:55 AM~8780596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 12 2007, 12:01 PM~8774006
> *hmmm what you think?
> I dunno why the edges look kinda serrated though. :angry:  I copied from Illustrator in vector into PS... Its that chrome effect we were talking about the other day and I admit it looks better than some of the styles or effects available out there.
> 
> ...












Any luck on Myspace's Top Attention Wh0res?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 13 2007, 07:11 AM~8780658
> *oh, that was me :cheesy:
> *


:ugh:

And you sound so proud...Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Who's heard of a place called Drillers? I believe its a club. Any info on how the ppl and music is there?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 08:33 AM~8780727
> *Who's heard of a place called Drillers? I believe its a club. Any info on how the ppl and music is there?
> *


sounds gay :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2007, 07:35 AM~8780740
> *sounds gay  :ugh:
> *



x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 13 2007, 08:07 AM~8780644
> *:biggrin:
> 
> In sporst, looks like the ASStros  will be having a losing year for the first time since 2000. losers. The Texans will be playing down the road from me against the Carolina Panthers as David Carr watches from the bench. loser.
> ...


I-45
9:00 PM to 5:00 AM

Is scheduled to be closed between FM-518 and Nasa Rd 1 for construction - 9pm-5am DETOUR: to FM-518 eastbound, to Hwy 3 northbound, to NASA Rd. 1 westbound, to I-45 northbound.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Actually I thought it was a perverted joke at first.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 08:41 AM~8780766
> *I-45
> 9:00 PM to 5:00 AM
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 07:42 AM~8780771
> *Actually I thought it was a perverted joke at first.
> *



Drillers Night Club Houston, TX

Drillers is an upscale lounge/club located in N. Houston. The club has a New York/Miami vibe, with it’s chocolate and red color scheme.

If you are tired of lounging and you want to shake your ass, you can do that as well on the dance floor.

Drillers Night Club also serves food from 11AM-9PM Monday through Friday.

Drillers Night Club
15135 N. Fwy #800
Houston, TX
Phone: 832-872-7155


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she said drillers...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 07:47 AM~8780791
> *she said drillers...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Real mature. :uh:


Lol! I didn't name the dam club!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 13 2007, 07:46 AM~8780788
> *Drillers Night Club Houston, TX
> 
> Drillers is an upscale lounge/club located in N. Houston. The club has a New York/Miami vibe, with it’s chocolate and red color scheme.
> ...


Thanks....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf happened to the rain...:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 09:16 AM~8781306
> *wtf happened to the rain...:angry:
> *


what rain?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 13 2007, 08:18 AM~8781331
> *what rain?
> *


exactly..i was hoping it rained today..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone have a trailer they would like to rent out for some cash. hit me on pm or cell 832 228 0230. total trip, 400 miles. turn around 1 day. if interested ill pay u for the trailer.. thanks. need this weekend.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 08:33 AM~8780727
> *Who's heard of a place called Drillers? I believe its a club. Any info on how the ppl and music is there?
> *


been there a few times. friend of mine is the manager. people arent bad, music is the same shit you hear everywhere else. tokyohana is in the same parking lot. that place used to be nice, till people started shooting it up. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 13 2007, 09:07 AM~8780889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from looks of the path, it was coming at gtown..then musta realized "hey, this aint new orleans" and took turn northeast.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 11:08 AM~8781632
> *:uh:
> from looks of the path, it was coming at gtown..then musta realized "hey, this aint new orleans" and took turn northeast.
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe someone Hypnotized the storm into going somewhere else. :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 13 2007, 08:07 AM~8780644
> *:biggrin:
> 
> In sporst, looks like the ASStros  will be having a losing year for the first time since 2000. losers. The Texans will be playing down the road from me against the Carolina Panthers as David Carr watches from the bench. loser.
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 12 2007, 12:01 PM~8774006
> *hmmm what you think?
> I dunno why the edges look kinda serrated though. :angry:  I copied from Illustrator in vector into PS... Its that chrome effect we were talking about the other day and I admit it looks better than some of the styles or effects available out there.
> 
> ...


i like it looks hot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2007, 08:44 AM~8781467
> *anyone have a trailer they would like to rent out for some cash. hit me on pm or cell 832 228 0230. total trip, 400 miles.  turn around 1 day. if interested ill pay u for the trailer.. thanks. need this weekend.
> *


u talked 2 los.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

hi everybody :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 08:32 AM~8780719
> *:ugh:
> 
> And you sound so proud...Lol!
> *


dont knock tha lazy boy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 09:40 AM~8781839
> *u talked 2 los.
> *


not yet. thought u were supposed to work that out for me :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2007, 10:18 AM~8782111
> *not yet. thought u were supposed to work that out for me  :uh:
> *


lazy bitch..
call him.. i dont know all your details..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 10:48 AM~8782252
> *lazy bitch..
> call him.. i dont know all your details..
> *


the details are im gonna make a power move because some fools talk shit about buying a built car. thats the details.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2007, 10:49 AM~8782263
> *the details are im gonna make a power move because some fools talk shit about buying a built car. thats the details.
> *


:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2007, 11:49 AM~8782263
> *the details are im gonna make a power move because some fools talk shit about buying a built car. thats the details.
> *



do it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 10:51 AM~8782276
> *:uh:
> *


u find a job yet. i got a job for you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 10:51 AM~8782276
> *:uh:
> *


actually im bullshittin, the car is sold to a guy in san antonio and im delivering it to him. im gonna buy a big body and "build it"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 13 2007, 09:49 AM~8781495
> *been there a few times.  friend of mine is the manager.  people arent bad, music is the same shit you hear everywhere else.  tokyohana is in the same parking lot.  that place used to be nice, till people started shooting it up. :angry:
> *


Oh ok. Yea I know where that place is. I would always hear bout tokyohana but hadn't in awhile. I see why. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 01:32 PM~8782538
> *Oh ok. Yea I know where that place is. I would always hear bout tokyohana but hadn't in awhile. I see why. Thanks for the info.
> *


Theres like 4 clubs in that parking lot. you can just move next door if you get bored. And tokyohana was the shit when it first opened up. But that was because my bro was the DJ. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 13 2007, 10:59 AM~8782324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2007, 12:49 PM~8782263
> *the details are im gonna make a power move because some fools talk shit about buying a built car. thats the details.
> *


PM a ******, have big shopping list for your trip to SA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 13 2007, 12:34 PM~8782560
> *Theres like 4 clubs in that parking lot.  you can just move next door if you get bored.  And tokyohana was the shit when it first opened up.  But that was because my bro was the DJ. :biggrin:
> *


Lol! I see. Yea when it first opened up is when my friends that went there all the time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 02:09 PM~8782830
> *Lol! I see. Yea when it first opened up is when my friends that went there all the time.
> *


 :uh: excuse me, this is a thread about houston lowriders. please try to stay on topic. 


thanks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 02:21 PM~8782910
> *:uh:  excuse me, this is a thread about houston lowriders.  please try to stay on topic.
> thanks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 12:21 PM~8782910
> *:uh:  excuse me, this is a thread about houston lowriders.  please try to stay on topic.
> thanks
> *


are u hot!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 02:30 PM~8782982
> *are u hot!
> *


All that insulation of coarse he’s hot! :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2007, 02:34 PM~8783012
> *All that insulation of coarse he’s hot! :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2007, 02:44 PM~8783096
> *:0
> *


you like that turtle i sent you? :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2007, 12:34 PM~8783012
> *All that insulation of coarse he’s hot! :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 01:21 PM~8782910
> *:uh:  excuse me, this is a thread about houston lowriders.  please try to stay on topic.
> thanks
> *


In that case throughout this topic u were only on the right subject bout a third of the time if that w all ur talk bout wings, hot pockets, and rum. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 02:51 PM~8783171
> *In that case throughout this topic u were only on the right subject bout a third of the time if that w all ur talk bout wings, hot pockets, and rum.  :uh:
> *


determination. 

http://www.bitoffun.com/images/wei-chocpudding.jpg


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 02:51 PM~8783171
> *In that case throughout this topic u were only on the right subject bout a third of the time if that w all ur talk bout wings, hot pockets, and rum.  :uh:
> *


wings.. yummm..reminds me.. who down for wings-n-miore tomorrow?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 02:11 PM~8783314
> *wings..  yummm..reminds me..  who down for wings-n-miore tomorrow?
> *


Lol! You always go to the one far from me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 01:18 PM~8783372
> *Lol! You always go to the one far from me.
> *


move with ken, youll be closer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 13 2007, 03:18 PM~8783372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wings-n-more aint by his hood. theres a timmy chans though.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 02:33 PM~8783502
> *move with ken, youll be closer.
> *


For real huh? He got an extra bedroom too. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 03:42 PM~8783580
> *For real huh? He got an extra bedroom too. Lol!
> *


one that your real familiar with huh? intimate with the carpet even :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 02:38 PM~8783551
> *aint my fault you move to good side of town, actin like you too good to be near da hood.  :uh:
> wings-n-more aint by his hood.  theres a timmy chans though.
> *


Lol! Fool I don't act like I'm too good for the hood! But I've started catchin rides when I know ill be drinkin. So I drag my lil Bro w me now. :cheesy:

Aint had timmy chans in a long time!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 02:45 PM~8783610
> *one that your real familiar with huh?    intimate with the carpet even  :uh:
> *


Lmao! Shut ur ass up!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 03:47 PM~8783627
> *Lol! Fool I don't act like I'm too good for the hood! But I've started catchin rides when I know ill be drinkin. So I drag my lil Bro w me now. :cheesy:
> 
> Aint had timmy chans in a long time!
> *


you can always stay at my crib after gettin fk'd up at wings-n-more. its like 2 mins away. got extra room also.. but you gonna have to sleep next to some pumps and zeniths.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 03:47 PM~8783627
> *Lol! Fool I don't act like I'm too good for the hood! But I've started catchin rides when I know ill be drinkin. So I drag my lil Bro w me now. :cheesy:
> 
> Aint had timmy chans in a long time!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 13 2007, 03:50 PM~8783655
> *:angry:
> *


your kin folk huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 02:49 PM~8783644
> *you can always stay at my crib after gettin fk'd up at wings-n-more.  its like 2 mins away.  got extra room also.. but you gonna have to sleep next to some pumps and zeniths.
> *


 I've done that a couple of times & crashed somewhere when I knew I couldn't drive. :ugh: Fk all that. Been one too many nights I don't even remember how I got home. Not good. :nosad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 03:50 PM~8783661
> *your kin folk huh?
> *


nah, I go to timmy chan's for that wings and rice


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

All this talk about Timmy Chans I think i'm a have to pick me up some BBq wings and rice!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 03:49 PM~8783644
> *you can always stay at my crib after gettin fk'd up at wings-n-more.  its like 2 mins away.  got extra room also.. but you gonna have to sleep next to some pumps and zeniths.
> *


  hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 03:55 PM~8783706
> * I've done that a couple of times & crashed somewhere when I knew I couldn't drive. :ugh:  Fk all that. Been one too many nights I don't even remember how I got home. Not good. :nosad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 13 2007, 03:56 PM~8783717
> *All this talk about Timmy Chans I think i'm a have to pick me up some BBq wings and rice!
> *


wish there was a timmy chan's in my hood. :angry: closest chinese place to me sucks.. "chino chino" on harrisburg, owned/run by mexicans. the one time i went, they even had mariachi's jammin.. and yeah, food sucks. i usually get chinese from Rice's on broadway.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 13 2007, 02:50 PM~8783655
> *:angry:
> *


What? :uh: You don't invite no more. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 04:01 PM~8783767
> *What? :uh: You don't invite no more. :ugh:
> *


  never again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 13 2007, 03:19 PM~8783899
> *  never again.
> *


Cool.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 01:42 PM~8783580
> *For real huh? He got an extra bedroom too. Lol!
> *


yea, you should know about it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2007, 02:59 PM~8783244
> *determination.
> 
> http://www.bitoffun.com/images/wei-chocpudding.jpg
> *


WWW.BITOFFUN.COM SHOULD READ WWW.TONOFFUN.COM/YEA SHE BLACKA DAN A MUFUCKA TOO


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 03:01 PM~8783763
> *wish there was a timmy chan's in my hood.  :angry:      closest chinese place to me sucks..  "chino chino" on harrisburg, owned/run by mexicans. the one time i went, they even had mariachi's jammin..    and yeah, food sucks.    i usually get chinese from Rice's on broadway.
> *




888 on woodridge next to HEB is the shit!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 13 2007, 05:29 PM~8784574
> *888 on woodridge next to HEB is the shit!
> *


hell yeah, and even nice inside.. real table cloths and napkins.. for when you wanna take a brawd on a fancy date.. (some of you know about that kinda stuff)  

but didnt they close down?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 04:35 PM~8784639
> *hell yeah, and even nice inside.. real table cloths and napkins..  for when you wanna take a brawd on a fancy date..
> 
> but didnt they close down?
> *



7136438888........called......china answered......I TAK U OWDA?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 13 2007, 05:38 PM~8784671
> *7136438888........called......china answered......I TAK U OWDA?
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 04:39 PM~8784679
> *
> *


fu*k it ordered chicken and broccoli to go......IM OUT! drive from the "souf west" to the south side is a b#tch!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2007, 05:55 AM~8780596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 09:12 AM~8781657
> *maybe someone Hypnotized the storm into going somewhere else.  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 13 2007, 05:45 PM~8784747
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 04:17 PM~8785027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 03:47 PM~8783627
> *Lol! Fool I don't act like I'm too good for the hood! But I've started catchin rides when I know ill be drinkin. So I drag my lil Bro w me now. :cheesy:
> 
> Aint had timmy chans in a long time!
> *


little bros :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2007, 05:55 AM~8780596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we'll need some sun screen.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man, my moms in fuckin jail...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up, for real.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dude, u just dont know, i have no clue which one she at.. and i cant think right to use da net,anyone know the numbers..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 03:59 PM~8784309
> *yea, you should know about it.
> *


:dunno: :angel:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 13 2007, 06:27 PM~8785097
> *little bros :thumbsdown:
> *


cock blocking little bastards


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 13 2007, 03:29 PM~8784574
> *888 on woodridge next to HEB is the shit!
> *


x10 :cheesy: yumey


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 07:37 PM~8785968
> *dude, u just dont know, i have no clue which one she at.. and i cant think right to use da net,anyone know the numbers..
> *



Pasadena City Jail 
(713) 475-7870
1114 Jeff Ginn Memorial Dr, Pasadena, TX

1. Harris County Jail 
(713) 455-8071
14350 Wallisville Rd, Houston

2. Bakers Street Jail 
(713) 755-2400
1307 Baker St, Houston

3. Harris County Jail Facility 
(713) 755-2400
1307 Baker St, Houston

4. Harris County Jail Facility 
(713) 755-6750
301 San Jacinto St, Houston

(713) 755-7484
1200 Baker St, Houston

(713) 755-8430
701 N San Jacinto St, Houston

8. Baytown Police Jail 
(281) 425-1104
3100 N Main St, Baytown, TX 

9. Houston Municipal Prison Farm 
(713) 738-2341
8400 Mykawa Rd, Houston


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shes at mykawa,i got the number.. thanks peeps


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2007, 06:35 PM~8786438
> *Pasadena City Jail
> (713) 475-7870
> 1114 Jeff Ginn Memorial Dr, Pasadena, TX
> ...



DANG ONE WOULD THINK YOU KNOW THOSE NUMBERS BY HEART! J/K! GLAD YOU FOUND YOUR MOM DARKNESS YA KNOW I'M HERE TO HELP IF NEEDED! YOUR MOM'S IS A COOL ASS WOMEN!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 13 2007, 07:41 PM~8786502
> *DANG ONE WOULD THINK YOU KNOW THOSE NUMBERS BY HEART! J/K! GLAD YOU FOUND YOUR MOM DARKNESS YA KNOW I'M HERE TO HELP IF NEEDED! YOUR MOM'S IS A COOL ASS WOMEN!
> *


i just talked to her sort of.. they havent set a bond yet..
aggravated assault the charge.my moms gangsta


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 08:18 PM~8786790
> *i just talked to her sort of.. they havent set a bond yet..
> aggravated assault the charge.my moms gangsta
> *


x861875618765 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 10:18 PM~8786790
> *i just talked to her sort of.. they havent set a bond yet..
> aggravated assault the charge.my moms gangsta*


is she hot? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 08:34 PM~8786922
> *is she hot?  :biggrin:
> *


u should whoop yo ass.. better yet, ill leave so u can put a buck shot in yo ass..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 10:18 PM~8786790
> *i just talked to her sort of.. they havent set a bond yet..
> aggravated assault the charge.my moms gangsta
> *


GOT DAMN!!! :0


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2007, 09:35 PM~8786438
> *Pasadena City Jail
> (713) 475-7870
> 1114 Jeff Ginn Memorial Dr, Pasadena, TX
> ...


thats the nice one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 10:42 PM~8786955
> *u should whoop yo ass.. better yet, ill leave so u can put a buck shot in yo ass..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 13 2007, 04:36 PM~8784076
> *Cool.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2007, 11:36 PM~8787414
> *:uh:
> *


do you ever sleep?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 13 2007, 11:41 PM~8787451
> *do you ever sleep?
> *


no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 13 2007, 05:27 PM~8785097
> *little bros :thumbsdown:
> *


Lol! My lil Bro is cool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 13 2007, 08:15 PM~8786258
> *cock blocking little bastards
> *


Lmao! Nah...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 09:18 PM~8786790
> *i just talked to her sort of.. they havent set a bond yet..
> aggravated assault the charge.my moms gangsta
> *


Dam! Ur moms is gangsta!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 13 2007, 10:40 PM~8787443
> *
> *


:loco:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ole 30 quotes!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 08:37 PM~8785968
> *dude, u just dont know, i have no clue which one she at.. and i cant think right to use da net,anyone know the numbers..
> *


county or city?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 13 2007, 09:37 PM~8786460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she doesn't bond out they'll send her to county. good luck with it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 04:52 AM~8788665
> *:loco:
> *


:yes: oh and got damn you up early!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 05:15 AM~8788731
> *ole 30 quotes!
> *


Hater.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 07:31 AM~8788883
> *Hater.
> *


It's a fact Jack!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 07:37 AM~8788901
> *It's a fact Jack!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2007, 06:23 AM~8788850
> *:yes: oh and got damn you up early!
> *


Lol! Yea I actually woke up around the time my alarm is set at today. :cheesy:

Oh and TGIF! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 06:37 AM~8788901
> *It's a fact Jack!
> *


For real!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 07:43 AM~8788928
> *Lol! Yea I actually woke up around the time my alarm is set at today. :cheesy:
> 
> Oh and TGIF! :biggrin:
> *


holy crap! thats early! :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2007, 06:49 AM~8788954
> *holy crap! thats early! :0
> *


Lol! I know! I need all the time I can get to get started in the morn. I'm not a morn person. Neither is my son. :happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Prolly wont see you foulmouths once I get to work......so HAVE A FREAKY FRIDAY!!



















Alberto 
NMEIMAGE.COM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 07:04 AM~8789020
> *:ugh:
> *



x100000


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 06:37 AM~8788901
> *It's a fact Jack!
> *



I miss those annoying commercials... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 07:04 AM~8789020
> *:ugh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 14 2007, 07:02 AM~8789009
> *Prolly wont see you foulmouths once I get to work......so HAVE A FREAKY FRIDAY!!
> 
> Alberto
> ...


Is club milam the club you promote?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 07:31 AM~8789138
> *Is club milam the club you promote?
> *



Oh no. dont get him started. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 07:34 AM~8789145
> *Oh no. dont get him started.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! Jus curious. I heard bout a frat party there tonight. I might go.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 08:36 AM~8789157
> *Lol! Jus curious. I heard bout a frat party there tonight. I might go.
> *


you going to hang out with the college folks?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 07:37 AM~8789163
> *you going to hang out with the college folks?
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2007, 12:05 PM~8782358
> *actually im bullshittin, the car is sold to a guy in san antonio and im delivering it to him. im gonna buy a big body and "build it"
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: ez come.....ez go.....


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 09:18 PM~8786790
> *i just talked to her sort of.. they havent set a bond yet..
> aggravated assault the charge.my moms gangsta
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2007, 09:18 PM~8786790
> *i just talked to her sort of.. they havent set a bond yet..
> aggravated assault the charge.my moms gangsta
> *


hit up ***** w/H TOWN BAIL BONDS.......GOOD PEOPLE! 2813322227


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 07:37 AM~8789163
> *you going to hang out with the college folks?
> *


That is what frats are right? :uh: My girls man is in that fraternity. There aren't all youngsters if that's what ur implying. Hung out w them before.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 07:38 AM~8789171
> *:roflmao:
> *


Don't really see what's so funny. I think all that "boredom" ur experiencing up there is gettin to you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 09:23 AM~8789381
> *That is what frats are right? :uh: My girls man is in that fraternity. There aren't all youngsters if that's what ur implying. Hung out w them before.
> *


 :ugh: 

my bad, don't get your chonch all heated up!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 08:27 AM~8789405
> *:ugh:
> 
> my bad, don't get your chonch all heated up!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 08:27 AM~8789405
> *:ugh:
> 
> my bad, don't get your chonch all heated up!
> *


Ha! Knew u'd say somethin like that. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 08:25 AM~8789394
> *Don't really see what's so funny. I think all that "boredom" ur experiencing up there is gettin to you.
> *




 answer your email...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 08:29 AM~8789427
> * answer your email...
> *


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 09:29 AM~8789426
> *Ha! Knew u'd say somethin like that. :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 08:31 AM~8789442
> *:uh:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 09:29 AM~8789427
> * answer your email...
> *


don't chase single women esa!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 05:14 AM~8788829
> *If she doesn't bond out they'll send her to county.  good luck with it.
> *


my aunt just called right now.. shes on the phone with the bond people.. 1500 bucks..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 08:32 AM~8789449
> *don't chase single women esa!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 08:32 AM~8789449
> *don't chase single women esa!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2007, 09:33 AM~8789456
> *my aunt just called right now.. shes on the phone with the bond people.. 1500 bucks..
> *


son of a bitch! that's a 15,000 bond. she must have fked someone up. need info after 1st day of court, email me. guaranteed "anger management" courses. She needs to go ahead and sign up for them so when she goes to court is shows she's doing something to control her anger.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 14 2007, 09:34 AM~8789464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 1/2 more hours and the Day Crew for me is over. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 07:35 AM~8789470
> *son of a bitch!  that's a 15,000 bond.  she must have fked someone up.  need info after 1st day of court, email me.  guaranteed "anger management" courses.  She needs to go ahead and sign up for them so when she goes to court is shows she's doing something to control her anger.
> *


she didnt even do shit..he ex boyfriend called da cops over some bullshit, so she got fucked..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2007, 09:43 AM~8789508
> *she didnt even do shit..he ex boyfriend called da cops over some bullshit, so she got fucked..
> *


in that case, don't take them. surprised they took her in and not him. usually the guy goes in.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

at time of getting arrested, she could have asked for him to get arrested too. both would have been put up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 07:44 AM~8789513
> *in that case, don't take them.  surprised they took her in and not him.  usually the guy goes in.
> *


yea same here, i thought he would of gotton locked up.. shits fucked up.. im surprise my mom didnt shot his ass with da shot gun...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 08:36 AM~8789473
> *2 1/2 more hours and the Day Crew for me is over.  :cheesy:
> *



Vaya con Dios......  


night crew talks bout lowrida's...... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 14 2007, 08:51 AM~8789880
> *Vaya con Dios......
> night crew talks bout lowrida's...... :biggrin:
> *


and food!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 14 2007, 09:51 AM~8789880
> *Vaya con Dios......
> night crew talks bout lowrida's...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 14 2007, 09:51 AM~8789880
> *Vaya con Dios......
> night crew talks bout lowrida's...... :biggrin:
> *



troublemakers thats all.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 08:36 AM~8789473
> *2 1/2 more hours and the Day Crew for me is over.  :cheesy:
> *


RIP

hey you gonna be able to put that radio plug in for me?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 14 2007, 10:56 AM~8789914
> *RIP
> 
> hey you gonna be able to put that radio plug in for me?
> *


I'm not going to be mixing tomorrow. Skipping it since I'll be dj'ing in the River Oaks area.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 14 2007, 10:51 AM~8789880
> *Vaya con Dios......
> night crew talks bout lowrida's...... :biggrin:
> *


hno: laters..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 10:01 AM~8789931
> *I'm not going to be mixing tomorrow.  Skipping it since I'll be dj'ing in the River Oaks area.
> *


pull out a plug there...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 14 2007, 11:02 AM~8789945
> *pull out a plug there...
> *


How many yuppies go to lowrider carshows :twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 10:03 AM~8789950
> *How many yuppies go to lowrider carshows  :twak:
> *


i will see sunday...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 10:02 AM~8789942
> *hno:  laters..
> *


FOUND A CLEAN REGAL LIMITED WITH T TOPS. ALL OPTIONS. IN HOUSTON.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 10:03 AM~8789950
> *How many yuppies go to lowrider carshows  :twak:
> *



matter of fact got a call the other day form a a PREACHER that is bringin out a loaded 300...from humble.

i was like :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 10:10 AM~8789987
> *FOUND A CLEAN REGAL LIMITED WITH T TOPS. ALL OPTIONS. IN HOUSTON.
> *


he dont need no more cars... buy it and make it a hopper


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 10:03 AM~8789950
> *How many yuppies go to lowrider carshows  :twak:
> *


CORRECTION: hypnotized CUSTOM car show


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 10:12 AM~8789997
> *CORRECTION: hypnotized CUSTOM car show
> *


where all types of cars are welcome from bull shit 20s crap hot rods rat rods even fraud ass impals with ballon tires and stock 68 with chinas.

we even allow paisa trucks like dj latins.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 14 2007, 10:17 AM~8790032
> *where all types of cars are welcome from bull shit 20s crap hot rods rat rods even fraud ass impals  with ballon tires and stock 68 with chinas.
> 
> we even allow paisa trucks like dj latins.
> *


 :0 SO IF THEY HAVE A CAPRICE WHO MADE INTO FAKE IMPALA SS MY SLAPPIN SOME EMBLEMS THEY WELCOME TO COME?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 10:20 AM~8790053
> *:0 SO IF THEY HAVE A CAPRICE WHO MADE INTO FAKE IMPALA SS MY SLAPPIN SOME EMBLEMS THEY WELCOME TO COME?
> *


duh...

might as well bring in a wheel barrel with racing stripes.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

how bout a focus ss with a polished aluminum gauge bezel? Mild to wild custom?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 10:37 AM~8790152
> *how bout a focus ss with a polished aluminum gauge bezel? Mild to wild custom?
> *


yes that would be 2000+ semicustom sport compact , automatic 1st place for the rare SS option


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 10:37 AM~8790152
> *how bout a focus ss with a polished aluminum gauge bezel? Mild to wild custom?
> *


everyone is welcome to bring out their creation. everyone has diffrent styles and if you are proud of your focus then bring it by.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 14 2007, 10:40 AM~8790171
> *yes that would be 2000+ semicustom sport compact , automatic 1st place for the rare SS option
> *



yessssss, too bad I wont be there til next weekend...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 10:42 AM~8790182
> *yessssss, too bad I wont be there til next weekend...
> *


have a one man car show.. and take home all the GOLD!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 14 2007, 06:02 AM~8789009
> *Prolly wont see you foulmouths once I get to work......so HAVE A FREAKY FRIDAY!!
> 
> 
> ...



Man..........you're Evil.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 11:20 AM~8790053
> *:0 SO IF THEY HAVE A CAPRICE WHO MADE INTO FAKE IMPALA SS MY SLAPPIN SOME EMBLEMS THEY WELCOME TO COME?
> *


fk you then.. i wont bring it now. i actually was.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 10:50 AM~8790251
> *fk you then.. i wont bring it now.    i actually was.
> *


lol


somebodys BUTT HURT! :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fk work


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 10:50 AM~8790251
> *fk you then.. i wont bring it now.    i actually was.
> *


DAMN WASNT EVEN REFERIN TO YOU...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


yeah yeah we know....

* DEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTTTZZZZ*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Sep 14 2007, 10:10 AM~8789987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: bitch please.....you know you weren't going.....

remember......fk a car show....fk a trophy..... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 08:06 AM~8789025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey nick your oldman a cool muthfuckaaa but you cant tell me that dont look like him......if i was u i would kick goofys ass for loanin him the space suit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 11:58 AM~8790310
> *DAMN WASNT EVEN REFERIN TO YOU...
> *


NAW, its cool.. was considering bringing one of my cars out.. since i aint have shit to do..but fk that, ya'll wanna be some haters.. i'll skip it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 12:02 PM~8790333
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members:  SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> yeah yeah we know....
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 14 2007, 12:09 PM~8790371
> *naw SI*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 11:09 AM~8790366
> *NAW, its cool.. was considering bringing one of my cars out.. since i aint have shit to do..but fk that, ya'll wanna be some haters..    i'll skip it.
> *


I WAS REFERING TO A KANDY TANGERINE ONE BUT IF THATS HOW YOU FEEL THEN YOU ARE ENTITLED TO YOUR OPINION.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Sep 14 2007, 11:06 AM~8790354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dejalo que se chinge me vale verga si va


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 11:09 AM~8790366
> *NAW, its cool.. was considering bringing one of my cars out.. since i aint have shit to do..but fk that, ya'll wanna be some haters..    i'll skip it.
> *


chingow.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no hurt feelings.. just was gonna help ****** out by going to their show. but if i aint welcome, fk it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 11:27 AM~8790479
> *no hurt feelings..    just was gonna help ****** out by going to their show.  but if i aint welcome, fk it.
> *



bitch :angry: you didn't come to our show....i would have even bought your ass a turkey leg..... :biggrin: ......if you could catch me, cause i didn't have time for shit...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 14 2007, 12:33 PM~8790513
> *bitch  :angry:  you didn't come to our show....i would have even bought your ass a turkey leg..... :biggrin: ......if you could catch me, cause i didn't have time for shit...
> *


i was working that day. if you'd have asked, you'd know.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 11:35 AM~8790525
> *i was working that day.    if you'd have asked, you'd know.
> *


damn fker...you ok?? on the rag today....wtf....if i had asked... :uh: ...que chingows.....i was fkn with you.....

slow your roll homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it.. guess i'll just bbq at crib tomorrow.. anybody else down to skip show can come grub.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 11:49 AM~8790597
> *fk it.. guess i'll just bbq at crib tomorrow..  anybody else down to skip show can come grub.
> *


naw theres more to it...you never let shit get to you...htown caddy from locos must of scared you :biggrin: i did never see the response you gave him and his "throw away car" like you called it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Looks like some ppl already need a beer! Who's buying? :cheesy: Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 11:54 AM~8790621
> *Looks like some ppl already need a beer! Who's buying? :cheesy: Lol!
> *



wina


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 10:57 AM~8790639
> *wina
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 11:57 AM~8790639
> *wina
> *


:uh:

Call a taxi!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 12:02 PM~8790662
> *:uh:
> 
> Call a taxi!
> *



dang, I was just playing... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 12:04 PM~8790667
> *dang, I was just playing...  :angry:
> *


ha!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 12:54 PM~8790621
> *Looks like some ppl already need a beer! Who's buying? :cheesy: Lol!
> *


you are miss Promoted all the time with bonus's LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2007, 12:13 PM~8790726
> *you are miss Promoted all the time with bonus's LOL
> *


Not me. I'm broke. Planning my kids bday party next weekend. That shit aint cheap. But he's worth it. :cheesy:


----------



## B===Donkey Puch (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 11:25 AM~8790806


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 01:25 PM~8790806
> *Not me. I'm broke. Planning my kids bday party next weekend. That shit aint cheap. But he's worth it. :cheesy:
> *


  ha, quantos anos? oh and imma be super broke hopefully in 2 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2007, 11:27 AM~8790820
> *ha, Cuantos años? oh and imma be super brolke hopefully in 2 weeks  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Fixed it for you, the way you wrote it you were asking how many a**holes" 

ano = anus


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up chino


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B===Donkey Puch+Sep 14 2007, 12:26 PM~8790812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2007, 12:27 PM~8790820
> * ha, quantos anos? oh and imma be super broke hopefully in 2 weeks  :cheesy:
> *


Lol! Crazy ass! He'll be six. Oh and the weekend after that ill be in LA. I can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## B===Donkey Puch (Aug 28, 2007)

>


:ugh: Lol!
[/quote]

Nasty


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 14 2007, 12:30 PM~8790836
> *:biggrin:  Fixed it for you, the way you wrote it you were asking how many a**holes"
> 
> ano = anus
> *


He is a cochino so I think he did it on purpose. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> :ugh: Lol!


 Nasty 
[/quote]
Obviously....donkey punch. :no:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 12:55 PM~8790969
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> *


X10000000000


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Cool group, in case any of you guys and girls are into underground hip hop...  

BROTHAZ BENT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 14 2007, 01:30 PM~8790836
> *:biggrin:  Fixed it for you, the way you wrote it you were asking how many a**holes"
> 
> ano = anus
> *


whoops my bad bwaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha thanx for the correction.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 01:40 PM~8790882
> *He is a cochino so I think he did it on purpose. Lol!
> *


you like it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 14 2007, 01:55 PM~8790969
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> *


 :0


----------



## B===Donkey Puch (Aug 28, 2007)

> Nasty


[/quote]
Obviously....donkey punch. :no:
[/quote]


how about a Golden Shower ?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2007, 01:33 PM~8791214
> *you like it
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Obviously....donkey punch. :no:
[/quote]
how about a Golden Shower ?
[/quote]
:uh: No thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 12:54 PM~8790621
> *Looks like some ppl already need a beer! Who's buying? :cheesy: Lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 12:54 PM~8790619
> *naw theres more to it...you never let shit get to you...htown caddy from locos must of scared you :biggrin:  i did never see the response you gave him and his "throw away car" like you called it.
> *


scared? far from it.. and exact term was "disposible".. if you gonna start quoting me , get it right bitch.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 08:36 AM~8789473
> *2 1/2 more hours and the Day Crew for me is over.  :cheesy:
> *


 Later *****........ will pm the new number, whan I get another phone.

remember No Crew like the Day Crew 4 Life ***** !


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Sep 14 2007, 03:49 PM~8791789
> *Later *****........ will pm the new number, whan I get another phone.
> 
> remember No Crew like the Day Crew  4 Life ***** !
> *


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 02:51 PM~8791808
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Im not the fat tub of lard.

why dont you go suck on willys dick some more..... 
yea ***** they tolled me about you sucking up to willy all the Houston LRM Show weekend*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Sep 14 2007, 03:54 PM~8791825
> *Im not the fat tub of lard.
> 
> why dont you go suck on willys dick some more.....
> ...


give a fk what u think you heard. go back to being DJ latin's groupie. then you can start texting him again, broke azz bitch.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

*EVEN MADE A GAY ASS TOPIC ABOUT HIM SPILLING BEER ON YOUR CAR


I THINK YOUR BREST ARE BIG ENOUTH HOMIE, BUT WRONG GENDER *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 03:59 PM~8791860
> *give a fk what u think you heard.    go back to being DJ latin's groupie. then you can start texting him again, broke azz bitch.
> *


round 2


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 02:59 PM~8791860
> *give a fk what u think you heard.     go back to being DJ latin's groupie. then you can start texting him again, broke azz bitch.
> *



***** PLZ......

GO BACK TO ASKING COCA IF HE HOT OR NOT............


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 02:46 PM~8791773
> *scared? far from it..    and exact term was "disposible"..  if you gonna start quoting me , get it right bitch.
> *


IF YOU GON START CUSTOMIZING GET IT RIGHT...A IMPALA IS NOT MADE BY SIMPLY SLAPPIN SOME EMBLEMS ON A CAPRICE BIIIIAAATTTCCCHHHH...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Sep 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8791869
> ****** PLZ......
> 
> GO BACK TO ASK COCA IF HE HOT OR NOT............
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 04:03 PM~8791883
> *IF YOU GON START CUSTOMIZING GET IT RIGHT...A IMPALA IS NOT MADE BY SIMPLY SLAPPIN SOME EMBLEMS ON A CAPRICE BIIIIAAATTTCCCHHHH...
> *


dont get all butt hurt, just cause raggidy azz daily, is cleaner then any of those cars, with more dings then chinese phonebook, you associated with.


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 03:03 PM~8791883
> *IF YOU GON START CUSTOMIZING GET IT RIGHT...A IMPALA IS NOT MADE BY SIMPLY SLAPPIN SOME EMBLEMS ON A CAPRICE BIIIIAAATTTCCCHHHH...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That cant be right................

A Fat RICH ass mother fucker like 68 buying a caprice and puting Impala emblems

Thats Not Balling ! ! ! !


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Sep 14 2007, 04:06 PM~8791901
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That cant be right................
> ...


naw, bawlin is fk'n around with those $800 80's cars, and act like you doing something. wish i could be like you one day.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 03:05 PM~8791894
> *dont get all butt hurt, just cause raggidy azz daily, is cleaner then any of those cars, with more dings then chinese phonebook,  you associated with.
> *


AS FAR AS MY CLUB MEMBERS, THEY ARE BUILDING THERE LOWS, IN HYPNOTIZED WE BUILD NOT GO OUT LIKE SUCKAS AND BUY SOMEONE ELSES RIDE. AND THAT 68 AND CAPALA, DONT IMPRESS ME ONE BIT. THATS A DISPOSABLE ASS RIDE TO ME. I GOT WHAT I GOT AND GOT FEW SURPRISES BUSTIN OUT THE HYPNOTIZED CAMP...NO NEED TO DISCUSS WHATS COMMIN OUT, CUS REALLY I COULD CARE LESS WHAT YOU THINK OR SAY ABOUT HYPNOTIZED. GO AHEAD AND SAY A SMART ASS RESPONSE, COULD CARE LESS... I MUST HAVE STRUCK A NERVE THIS MORNING ABOUT THE BULLSHIT FAKE ASS WANNABE IMPALA OF YOURS. AS MUST SHIT YOU TALK ON HYPNOTIZED AND ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IM GLAD I DID.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 04:13 PM~8791931
> *AS FAR AS MY CLUB MEMBERS, THEY ARE BUILDING THERE LOWS, IN HYPNOTIZED WE BUILD NOT GO OUT LIKE SUCKAS AND BUY SOMEONE ELSES RIDE. AND THAT 68 AND CAPALA, DONT IMPRESS ME ONE BIT. THATS A DISPOSABLE ASS RIDE TO ME. I GOT WHAT I GOT AND GOT FEW SURPRISES BUSTIN OUT THE HYPNOTIZED CAMP...NO NEED TO DISCUSS WHATS COMMIN OUT, CUS REALLY I COULD CARE LESS WHAT YOU THINK OR SAY ABOUT HYPNOTIZED. GO AHEAD AND SAY A SMART ASS RESPONSE, COULD CARE LESS... I MUST HAVE STRUCK A NERVE THIS MORNING ABOUT THE BULLSHIT FAKE ASS WANNABE IMPALA OF YOURS. AS MUST SHIT YOU TALK ON HYPNOTIZED AND ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IM GLAD I DID.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

talk about striking a nerve.. i made that ***** write a book..

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 04:13 PM~8791931
> *AS FAR AS MY CLUB MEMBERS, THEY ARE BUILDING THERE LOWS,sneak dissin*


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 07:37 AM~8788901
> *It's a fact Jack!
> *


I-45 south, exit fuqua, next to almeda mall


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 14 2007, 04:28 PM~8792329
> *I-45 south, exit fuqua, next to almeda mall
> *


Don't forget the chainsaw noise. Lol!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 14 2007, 07:31 AM~8789138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Hater


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 06:11 PM~8792705
> *Don't forget the chainsaw noise. Lol!
> *


bahahaha


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 14 2007, 02:13 PM~8791931
> *AS FAR AS MY CLUB MEMBERS, THEY ARE BUILDING THERE LOWS, IN HYPNOTIZED WE BUILD NOT GO OUT LIKE SUCKAS AND BUY SOMEONE ELSES RIDE. AND THAT 68 AND CAPALA, DONT IMPRESS ME ONE BIT. THATS A DISPOSABLE ASS RIDE TO ME. I GOT WHAT I GOT AND GOT FEW SURPRISES BUSTIN OUT THE HYPNOTIZED CAMP...NO NEED TO DISCUSS WHATS COMMIN OUT, CUS REALLY I COULD CARE LESS WHAT YOU THINK OR SAY ABOUT HYPNOTIZED. GO AHEAD AND SAY A SMART ASS RESPONSE, COULD CARE LESS... I MUST HAVE STRUCK A NERVE THIS MORNING ABOUT THE BULLSHIT FAKE ASS WANNABE IMPALA OF YOURS. AS MUST SHIT YOU TALK ON HYPNOTIZED AND ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS AND LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IM GLAD I DID.
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 02:16 PM~8791948
> *talk about striking a nerve..  i made that ***** write a book..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont get mad , get money


noumsayin


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE TRYIN TO SELL A CUTTY OR MC FOR UNDER 3G'S? IF SO POST PIC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 03:59 PM~8791860
> *give a fk what u think you heard.    go back to being DJ latin's groupie. then you can start texting him again, broke azz bitch.
> *


? I don't even know who "bigdaddy" is?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Sep 14 2007, 03:49 PM~8791789
> *Later *****........ will pm the new number, whan I get another phone.
> 
> remember No Crew like the Day Crew  4 Life ***** !
> *


?? who dis?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 11:25 AM~8790806
> *Not me. I'm broke. Planning my kids bday party next weekend. That shit aint cheap. But he's worth it. :cheesy:
> *


Who's bringing the beer?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 10:27 AM~8790479
> *no hurt feelings..    just was gonna help ****** out by going to their show.  but if i aint welcome, fk it.
> *


I knew you were going to find a reason to get out of that hug you owe me. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 14 2007, 08:36 PM~8793917
> *Who's bringing the beer?
> *


Lol! For real! I told every1 byob. Jk! Nah at my parties I keep my cooler stocked!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 10:20 PM~8794173
> *Lol! For real! I told every1 byob. Jk! Nah at my parties I keep my cooler stocked!
> *


wina. LOL

J/K 

:biggrin: 

time for mimis. :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 14 2007, 10:06 AM~8790355
> *hey nick your oldman a cool muthfuckaaa but you cant tell me that dont look like him......if i was u i would kick goofys ass for loanin him the space suit
> *


looooooooooooooool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup mike


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2007, 11:23 PM~8794805
> *sup mike
> *


sup homie....checkin out the night crew.....  ....what you up to??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shit just got off work. long week.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2007, 11:29 PM~8794834
> *shit just got off work. long week.
> *




constant hu$tle....  ....hhhmmmm...name of a next car for you homie......

i'm up chillin with my 2 yr old....she's a trip.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup darkness namean. u ready for that job i have lined up?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dude.. i went through the worse fuckin day..
12 oclock i started moving my moms shit.. by myself..
she got evicted from that drama..had 24 hrs to leave..:angry:

ex bf already started takin some of the stuff... just me and elsicko loaded down to the ground going to fuqua..:ugh:

but my homies came to help out..go everything out the apartment.. moms out of jail :biggrin:
im so fkin tired... and hungry. here i come mickey d's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2007, 10:34 PM~8794867
> *sup darkness namean. u ready for that job i have lined up?
> *


i stay ready homie.. just holla!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2007, 10:34 PM~8794868
> *dude.. i went through the worse fuckin day..
> 12 oclock i started moving my moms shit.. by myself..
> she got evicted from that drama..had 24 hrs to leave..:angry:
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2007, 10:37 PM~8794889
> *:0
> *


exactly.im out wey, holla at me tommorow and we'll talk..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just come over tomoro with some knee pads.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2007, 10:41 PM~8794911
> *just come over tomoro with some knee pads.
> *


got jokes..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2007, 11:34 PM~8794868
> *dude.. i went through the worse fuckin day..
> 12 oclock i started moving my moms shit.. by myself..
> she got evicted from that drama..had 24 hrs to leave..:angry:
> ...



damn homie....that sucks....hope everything works out man!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry8794971

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 14 2007, 10:46 PM~8794934
> *damn homie....that sucks....hope everything works out man!!!
> *


hope so. i cant take to much of this shit..
cant feel my fuckin legs..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mann..wtf.. heffas always hatin on a *****.. 


was doing my laundry today.. noticed a heffa wrote on every one of my draws that i loved her. every pair.. man, imma have to start searching hoez for sharpies b4 they come over.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 12:12 AM~8795090
> *mann..wtf..    heffas always hatin on a *****..
> was doing my laundry today.. noticed a heffa wrote on every one of my draws that i loved her.    every pair..    man, imma have to start searching hoez for sharpies b4 they come over.
> *


you gonna take away their eyebrows :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 15 2007, 01:14 AM~8795098
> *you gonna take away their eyebrows :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

she musta been mad, that i went to mosca's lil bbq thing and left her solo at my crib, babysitting my killer dog.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 12:16 AM~8795112
> *she musta been mad, that i went to mosca's lil bbq thing and left her solo at my crib, babysitting my killer dog.
> *


U left some heffa at your crib alone?!? :0 I hope you got those shaving cream safes or something to hide any valuables in....I know I aint leaving no heffas to root through my shit. If I step out, she leaving too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 15 2007, 01:25 AM~8795144
> *U left some heffa at your crib alone?!? :0  I hope you got those shaving cream safes or something to hide any valuables in....I know I aint leaving no heffas to root through my shit.  If I step out, she leaving too.
> *


valueables? haaaaaaa.. only valueables i got are zeniths and 4 chrome pumps.. and those are safe.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2007, 03:59 PM~8791860
> *give a fk what u think you heard.    go back to being DJ latin's groupie. then you can start texting him again, broke azz bitch.
> *


whos trying to get in on my territory?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 01:12 AM~8795090
> *mann..wtf..    heffas always hatin on a *****..
> was doing my laundry today.. noticed a heffa wrote on every one of my draws that i loved her.    every pair..    man, imma have to start searching hoez for sharpies b4 they come over.
> *





Sharpies :biggrin: ***** plz......musta been one of the big ass permanent markers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 09:22 PM~8794182
> *wina.  LOL
> 
> J/K
> ...


Jus a lil. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2007, 11:34 PM~8794868
> *dude.. i went through the worse fuckin day..
> 12 oclock i started moving my moms shit.. by myself..
> she got evicted from that drama..had 24 hrs to leave..:angry:
> ...


Dam that's some drama! Good to hear that your mom is out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 12:12 AM~8795090
> *mann..wtf..    heffas always hatin on a *****..
> was doing my laundry today.. noticed a heffa wrote on every one of my draws that i loved her.    every pair..    man, imma have to start searching hoez for sharpies b4 they come over.
> *


Lol! Craziness!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 15 2007, 12:14 AM~8795098
> *you gonna take away their eyebrows :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 12:16 AM~8795112
> *she musta been mad, that i went to mosca's lil bbq thing and left her solo at my crib, babysitting my killer dog.
> *


Fk that! Never happen to me. I woulda taken off and went out w friends. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 15 2007, 07:14 AM~8795687
> *Sharpies  :biggrin: ***** plz......musta been one of the big ass permanent markers
> *


Mest up!!! :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2007, 11:25 AM~8790806
> *Not me. I'm broke. Planning my kids bday party next weekend. That shit aint cheap. But he's worth it. :cheesy:
> *



*party at Hny Brn Eyz*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 15 2007, 08:13 AM~8795837
> *party at Hny Brn Eyz
> *


:thumbsup:

PM me for directions. :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2007, 08:53 AM~8795929
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> PM me for directions. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2007, 09:53 AM~8795929
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> PM me for directions. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2007, 08:48 AM~8795767
> *Fk that! Never happen to me. I woulda taken off and went out w friends. :angry:
> *


:uh: hey, i had plans. wtf


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 15 2007, 08:56 AM~8795940
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 09:35 AM~8796057
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 09:36 AM~8796060
> *:uh:  hey, i had plans.  wtf
> *


Oh ur one of them kind...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8795829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


auto chrome? wonder if they do good work.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

oh "that" kinda party :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 15 2007, 10:39 AM~8796390
> *oh "that" kinda party :thumbsdown:
> *


Mexicans know how to party.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2007, 09:50 AM~8796452
> *Mexicans know how to party.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2007, 10:51 AM~8796455
> *
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

its on, soon as sun goes down.. gonna grill some fajitaz..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2007, 11:50 AM~8796452
> *Mexicans know how to party.
> *


depends


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2007, 07:11 AM~8795829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 15 2007, 12:34 PM~8796789
> *uffin:
> *


Don't sellout. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 15 2007, 01:13 PM~8796955
> *depends
> *


:no:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 12:16 AM~8795112
> *she musta been mad, that i went to mosca's lil bbq thing and left her solo at my crib, babysitting my killer dog.
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2007, 07:53 AM~8795929
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> PM me for directions. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dunno about hrny's party..but i got cases of bud on ice, and fajitaz marinating..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 10:25 AM~8796319
> *auto chrome?  wonder if they do good work.
> *


average...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 02:36 PM~8797495
> *dunno about hrny's party..but i got cases of bud on ice, and fajitaz marinating..
> *


ill be there around 9. and i got my dice with me for whoever


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2007, 05:16 PM~8797662
> *ill be there around 9. and i got my dice with me for whoever
> *


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2007, 03:36 PM~8797495
> *dunno about hrny's party..but i got cases of bud on ice, and fajitaz marinating..
> *


Sup foo?  

you hittin that show tomorrow eh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Sep 16 2007, 12:11 AM~8799780
> *Sup foo?
> 
> you hittin that show tomorrow eh?
> *


i aint welcome there.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2007, 03:02 PM~8797120
> *:no:
> *


i just got back from hnybrneyz house, wow she was a great lay. superb in fact. :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice day for a car show.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 16 2007, 03:10 AM~8800332
> *i just got back from hnybrneyz house, wow she was a great lay. superb in fact. :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 16 2007, 02:10 AM~8800332
> *i just got back from hnybrneyz house, wow she was a great lay. superb in fact. :thumbsup:
> *


Hahaha! Crazy ass! :nono:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2007, 01:28 AM~8800267
> *i aint welcome there.
> *


you more than welcome to come check out some rides or display yours....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 16 2007, 10:22 AM~8800919
> *you more than welcome to come check out some rides or display yours....
> *


naw, its aight. i rather stay home and watch football.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2007, 09:23 AM~8800921
> *naw, its aight.  i rather stay home and watch football.
> *



you something else..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TEXANS 2-0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 16 2007, 05:37 PM~8802625
> *TEXANS 2-0
> *


man.. saw part of game, look like they got potential this year. but they got indy next week and atl week after.. :dunno:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2007, 04:43 PM~8802652
> *man..    saw part of game, look like they got potential this year.    but they got indy next week and atl week after..        :dunno:
> *


Yeah I know but will see what happens don't want to get too excited but at least they are playing better!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thought it was over when they were down 14-0..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2007, 05:00 PM~8802696
> *thought it was over when they were down 14-0..
> *


IT AIN'T EVER OVER!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 16 2007, 06:04 PM~8802708
> *IT AIN'T EVER OVER!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2007, 05:00 PM~8802696
> *thought it was over when they were down 14-0..
> *


yeah me too good thing it was still in the first quarter but they came back...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

even more mest up, is david carr had front row seat, as the panthers backup QB..


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

*2-0
GOOD START*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2007, 06:02 PM~8802961
> *even more mest up, is david carr had front row seat, as the panthers backup QB..
> *


yep that was cold blooded :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

QUIET.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2007, 03:43 PM~8802652
> *man..    saw part of game, look like they got potential this year.    but they got indy next week and atl week after..        :dunno:
> *



Indy is going to be a tough game....Atl is not going to be as tough....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2007, 07:20 PM~8804121
> *QUIET.
> *


every is crusing at the park...after the show


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 16 2007, 05:03 PM~8802974
> *2-0
> GOOD START
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HYPNOTIZED THREW A BAD AZZ SHOW..GOOD JOB MY HLC BROTHERS!!! 

MAN..WHO EVER WAS CALLING OUT THE WINNERS FOR YA'LL...HAD MY ASS LAUGHING WHEN HE SAID THE NAME "JESUS"...LIKE THE LORD INSTEAD OF JESUS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2007, 08:33 PM~8804648
> *HYPNOTIZED THREW A BAD AZZ SHOW..GOOD JOB MY HLC BROTHERS!!!
> 
> MAN..WHO EVER WAS CALLING OUT THE WINNERS FOR YA'LL...HAD MY ASS LAUGHING WHEN HE SAID THE NAME "JESUS"...LIKE THE LORD INSTEAD OF JESUS.... :biggrin:
> *



Good Show:










Lil Dropem's personnal detailing crew. It was hot


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Back from ATX for the Fiestas Patrias Show. Thanks to a good friend...for helping me be at two places at once today...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

These are some more....there are even MORE at the WEGO World Tour Myspace

Be sure to add it to your friends if you havent already. They will also be posted on my website.... NMEIMAGE.COM in the near future.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 16 2007, 11:01 PM~8804936
> *Lil Dropem's personnal detailing crew. It was hot
> 
> 
> ...


i can dig it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

fo sho


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2007, 08:14 PM~8793779
> *??  who dis?
> *


 ***** you slow.......... who els you know from Techniques Texas ?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 16 2007, 04:37 PM~8802625
> *TEXANS 2-0
> *


It was a good game! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 06:26 AM~8807157
> *It was a good game! :thumbsup:
> *



si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ggrrrrrr Mondays. :angry:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 17 2007, 05:49 AM~8807206
> *ggrrrrrr Mondays. :angry:
> *



sup Mr. Evil man...

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Everyone thought I was crazy when I said it, here you go again "TEXANS 10-6"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 17 2007, 06:53 AM~8807211
> *sup Mr. Evil man...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



HAHAHA so I am cyber punk digital evil!! I am aiiight ...dreading going to work today. But gotta make that money :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 17 2007, 06:49 AM~8807206
> *ggrrrrrr Mondays. :angry:
> *


Tell me bout it. I'm barely leavin for work now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 17 2007, 06:56 AM~8807223
> *Everyone thought I was crazy when I said it, here you go again "TEXANS 10-6"
> *


You are crazy. 

Signed, 
Square.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 08:35 AM~8807541
> *Tell me bout it. I'm barely leavin for work now.
> *



slacker


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 17 2007, 08:39 AM~8807561
> *slacker
> *


I know.... :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 09:33 AM~8807795
> *I know.... :cheesy:
> *



careful when going to sleep after a night of drinking


----------



## B===Donkey Puch (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 09:38 AM~8807558
> *You are crazy.
> 
> Signed,
> ...


  :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 17 2007, 09:36 AM~8807808
> *careful when going to sleep after a night of drinking
> *


You....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 17 2007, 10:02 AM~8807952
> * :around:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2007, 10:13 AM~8807978
> *hmmm
> *


I was already asleep when you called sat nite. I didn't even hear the phone ring.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 10:15 AM~8807986
> *You....
> *



te vas ahogar...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 11:19 AM~8808008
> *I was already asleep when you called sat nite. I didn't even hear the phone ring.
> *


i didnt call you :loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 17 2007, 11:19 AM~8808008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B===Donkey Puch_@Sep 17 2007, 10:41 AM~8807830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2007, 08:33 PM~8804648
> *HYPNOTIZED THREW A BAD AZZ SHOW..GOOD JOB MY HLC BROTHERS!!!
> 
> MAN..WHO EVER WAS CALLING OUT THE WINNERS FOR YA'LL...HAD MY ASS LAUGHING WHEN HE SAID THE NAME "JESUS"...LIKE THE LORD INSTEAD OF JESUS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:........THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO OUR SHOW WE HOPE TO SEE YALL NEXT YEAR.......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2007, 09:33 PM~8804648
> *HYPNOTIZED THREW A BAD AZZ SHOW..GOOD JOB MY HLC BROTHERS!!!
> 
> MAN..WHO EVER WAS CALLING OUT THE WINNERS FOR YA'LL...HAD MY ASS LAUGHING WHEN HE SAID THE NAME "JESUS"...LIKE THE LORD INSTEAD OF JESUS.... :biggrin:
> *


ha! boy was a fool on the microphone! thanks again for commin out we out did ourselves this time!



> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 17 2007, 11:04 AM~8808324
> *:roflmao:........THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO OUR SHOW WE HOPE TO SEE YALL NEXT YEAR.......
> *


x2

in behalf of everyone of HYPNOTIZE CAR CLUB i would like to thank all that came out to the event. the event was HUGE! bigger than we expected. we completely filled up the LOT. tons of cool peeps there that i did not get to speak to but thats how an even of that scale goes, very hectic. but over all great day full of great atmosphere without a glitch. 

thanks to all who came out n even those that could not and still represented there were tons of nice rides out there and i hope to have some pics up for those who missed it. 

if anyone had and questions or comments on the judging or trophies feel free to PM me or call me and ill get that straightend rigth out. we are not a perfect judging team but we try our best to keep everything in order and have it all on us with no outside help. thanks again to all.

and to my members I thank you all for keeping the event rolling im very proud of you all and could not have been done without every single person there to make it happen. 

thanks again to everyone and we are now 10 years strong. and cant stopped


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you know what sucks..
when ya cell phone breaks.. and you have to re program 200 numbers into ya new one..:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2007, 10:21 AM~8808021
> *i didnt call you  :loco:
> *


Uh someone else musta called from ur phone then cuz ur number came up on my phone. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 11:45 AM~8808540
> *you know what sucks..
> when ya cell phone breaks.. and you have to re program 200 numbers into ya new one..:ugh:
> *


Yea that does suck


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2007, 11:45 AM~8808540
> *you know what sucks..
> when ya cell phone breaks.. and you have to re program 200 numbers into ya new one..:ugh:
> *


save on sim...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

what service do you have sic?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I download mine to my computer with Motorola phone tools. Of course...you kinda need a motorola.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 17 2007, 11:57 AM~8808627
> *I download mine to my computer with Motorola phone tools.  Of course...you kinda need a motorola.
> *



I was going to say that... Verizon has that too. 
Also if your phone powers up they can transfer the info from one phone to the other.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 17 2007, 11:59 AM~8808641
> *I was going to say that... Verizon has that too.
> Also if your phone powers up they can transfer the info from one phone to the other.
> *


I didnt get Motorola Phone tools from ATT->Cingular->ATT I bought it for $35. You can create and send MMS with it...download contacts...download text messages like in Outlook express, add events you your calendar, create custom wallpapers and ringtones from mp3s and upload to phone...etc etc


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2007, 10:32 AM~8808102
> *:cheesy:
> *


OH MAN ALL I GOT TO SAY IS YOU HAVE A NICE CHOICE IN WOMEN...LOL....ILL POST THAT PIC TONITE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 17 2007, 10:56 AM~8808623
> *what service do you have sic?
> *


sprint.. they normally transfer them, but my charger plugged was to fucked up.. and wouldnt read.. so i gotta do it manually..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 12:49 PM~8808566
> *Uh someone else musta called from ur phone then cuz ur number came up on my phone. :uh:
> *


prolly lone star then.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pics of the show?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 12:54 PM~8808602
> *Yea that does suck
> *


E = MC "SQUARE" !!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 17 2007, 01:24 PM~8808854
> *OH MAN ALL I GOT TO SAY IS YOU HAVE A NICE CHOICE IN WOMEN...LOL....ILL POST THAT PIC TONITE
> *


you mean my fortune teller lady? :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2007, 02:33 PM~8809884
> *you mean my fortune teller lady? :cheesy:
> *


lol si!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 17 2007, 01:42 PM~8809450
> *pics of the show?
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Is that an Oldsmobile Aurora?! :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 17 2007, 03:03 PM~8810108
> *Is that an Oldsmobile Aurora?! :0
> *


yeah it was...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2007, 01:25 PM~8809324
> *prolly lone star then.
> *


Ha!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

caugght some sucials on a kids bike...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 17 2007, 02:23 PM~8809790
> *E = MC "SQUARE" !!!!!!
> *


Shut up chino! Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy_@Sep 17 2007, 06:55 AM~8807108
> ****** you slow.......... who els you know from Techniques Texas ?
> *


Never seen that screen name, what happened to the techniques63?

at home chilling after a quick day at the new job.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 17 2007, 04:11 PM~8810188
> *Never seen that screen name, what happened to the techniques63?
> 
> at home chilling after a quick day at the new job.
> *



you know I got about 20 names on here...........


But you seen that name remember the shit talking topic a while back !



anyway !


*MLK Blvd. ***** ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 17 2007, 04:14 PM~8810205
> *you know I got about 20 names on here...........
> But you seen that name remember the shit talking topic a while back !
> anyway !
> ...


mlk blvd in dallas sucks huevos. never again will i ask for directions when i get lost up there. :banghead:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 17 2007, 03:21 PM~8810261
> *mlk blvd in dallas sucks huevos.  never again will i ask for directions when i get lost up there. :banghead:
> *


x2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2007, 02:11 PM~8810183
> *caugght some sucials on a kids bike...
> 
> 
> ...


hijole


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The Monday Night Beat Block 7p - 10p 
Every Monday night giving you the The Beat Down mix show with DJ Latin & DJ Shortdog. Mixing all your favorite new and old school jams! The DJ's don't have a PLAYLIST so its a real mix show!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2007, 10:45 AM~8808535
> *ha! boy was a fool on the microphone! thanks again for commin out we out did ourselves this time!
> x2
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB JOE!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2007, 02:11 PM~8810183
> *caugght some sucials on a kids bike...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

[/quote]

   :worship: :worship:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wat up!!Last Minute Customs......i seen ya actin bad at tha show, ya stay strong... :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 04:11 PM~8810185
> *Shut up chino! Lol!
> *


I guess this year Imma go to Times "SQUARE"


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 17 2007, 08:35 PM~8812493
> *wat up!!Last Minute Customs......i seen ya actin bad at tha show, ya stay strong... :thumbsup:
> *


Yea Tim and Bruce always representing real strong :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 17 2007, 08:36 PM~8812500
> *I guess this year Imma go to Times "SQUARE"
> *


Lol! Ur such a dork!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2007, 09:39 PM~8812534
> *Lol! Ur such a dork!!
> *


too bad Builder's "SQUARE" is closed down


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 17 2007, 09:39 PM~8812532
> *Yea Tim and Bruce always representing real strong :biggrin:
> *


nice meetin u bro. u good people too!!!! good show...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 17 2007, 08:42 PM~8812576
> *nice meetin u bro. u good people too!!!! good show...
> *


 :biggrin: hit me up if anything pops up.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 17 2007, 09:44 PM~8812587
> *:biggrin:  hit me up if anything pops up.
> *


fo sure!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 17 2007, 07:42 PM~8812568
> *too bad Builder's "SQUARE" is closed down
> *



what up young


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 17 2007, 09:53 PM~8812702
> *what up young
> *


nada whats the deal with you?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 17 2007, 07:55 PM~8812725
> *nada whats the deal with you?
> *



chillin trading some work


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 17 2007, 02:33 PM~8809884
> *you mean my fortune teller lady? :cheesy:
> *


here yo go a pic of u and the chick u picked up @ the show


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 17 2007, 09:16 PM~8812922
> *here yo go a pic of u and the chick u picked up @ the show
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 17 2007, 10:16 PM~8812922
> *here yo go a pic of u and the chick u picked up @ the show
> 
> 
> ...


PIMPIN AINT EASY. SOME OF THEM FOOLS WERE TRYING TO GET HER TO TAKE HER TOP OFF. BUT, I AINT SAYIN NO NAMES.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: danny u crazy homez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 17 2007, 10:59 PM~8813291
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: danny u crazy homez
> *


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 17 2007, 08:42 PM~8812568
> *too bad Builder's "SQUARE" is closed down
> *


:around: Lol!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 17 2007, 04:21 PM~8810261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit man you telling me take a look at the last few page's on the Mr. P topic...
pinche Jr. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2007, 06:42 AM~8814850
> *:around: Lol!
> *


Well anyways I was at the house flippin the channels when I came across..........you guessed it Hollywood "SQUARE"s. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 06:38 AM~8814924
> *Well anyways I was at the house flippin the channels when I came across..........you guessed it Hollywood "SQUARE"s. LOL
> *


Dude shut the hell up! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2007, 08:02 AM~8814971
> *Dude shut the hell up! :roflmao:
> *


The army promised me that everyday I was to recieve my three "SQUARE" meals.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Word on the street is another rag Impala on its way to H-town :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 09:15 AM~8815171
> *Word on the street is another rag Impala on its way to H-town :0
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 18 2007, 10:22 AM~8815532
> *
> *


wat up D! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 10:24 AM~8815548
> *wat up D!  :cheesy:
> *


wut up Young! what's the damn deal??!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2007, 04:08 PM~8810154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish i had a job, that would help me pay for something like that.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Sep 18 2007, 10:29 AM~8815579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doode, they cant fire you b/c of your weight, you need to call Jim Adler the Texas Hammer! Se habla Espanol.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 10:47 AM~8815679
> *doode, they cant fire you b/c of your weight, you need to call Jim Adler the Texas Hammer! Se habla Espanol.
> *


 man said fired..


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 10:48 AM~8815683
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 09:45 AM~8815304
> *:0
> *


uffin:
Alot of ppl in tha H seem to be steppin it up :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 10:51 AM~8815708
> *uffin:
> Alot of ppl in tha H seem to be steppin it up :cheesy:
> *


wish I owned a drop


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 10:53 AM~8815712
> *wish I owned a drop
> *


lol  :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 10:53 AM~8815712
> *wish I owned a drop
> *


no


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Sep 18 2007, 06:34 AM~8814917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 10:56 AM~8815727
> *just start a "side hustle"..  maybe jack some shit from work and sell it on the side.
> *


my job do not sell physical stuff, just ideas.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 10:55 AM~8815724
> *lol   :cheesy:
> *


way to kick a man while hes down ahole LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 10:56 AM~8815731
> *my job do not sell physical stuff, just ideas.
> *


ideas? ***** where u work?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 10:56 AM~8815731
> *my job do not sell physical stuff, just ideas.
> *


Like you need a "side Hustle"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 10:59 AM~8815747
> *ideas?  ***** where u work?
> *


I am not obligated to share such classified information my good sir. :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 10:57 AM~8815736
> *way to kick a man while hes down ahole LOL
> *


Wow........ LMFAO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 11:00 AM~8815751
> *Like you need a "side Hustle"
> *


fixin to start dong overtime. maybe save up for a lac.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 11:00 AM~8815751
> *Like you need a "side Hustle"
> *


Ill start a "gun for hire" type business, like in the old west


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 11:01 AM~8815768
> *Ill start a "gun for hire" type business, like in the old west
> *


with your squinty eyes, you'll never make $


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 11:01 AM~8815765
> *fixin to start dong overtime.  maybe save up for a lac.
> *


Ive got a ton of parts  Ill hook you up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 11:05 AM~8815797
> *Ive got a ton of parts  Ill hook you up..
> *


if i want some of your parts, i'll come steal em.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 11:02 AM~8815777
> *with your squinty eyes, you'll never make $
> *


lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 11:06 AM~8815802
> *if i want some of  your parts, i'll come steal em.
> *


come on.. im ready


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 10:06 AM~8815802
> *if i want some of  your parts, i'll come steal em.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 11:02 AM~8815777
> *with your squinty eyes, you'll never make $
> *


dont need to aim with a shotty or a fully automatic  but trust me, I dont miss, aim is impeccable.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 08:53 AM~8815712
> *wish I owned a drop
> *


x354345353


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2007, 11:50 AM~8816175
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2007, 12:25 PM~8816365
> *x354345353
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 11:26 AM~8816367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ur a freakin tard!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone come cut my grass.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 10:28 AM~8816389
> *:yessad:
> *


throw a party, get brian shitfaced, make em sign the title over, wam bam and its offical??????? :dunno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 10:55 AM~8816601
> *someone come cut my grass.
> *


djlatin? :dunno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2007, 12:44 PM~8816513


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

today i saw a chinese kid on 290 driving while playing his sony psp. had it propped up on the top of the wheel. thats buttfuckinretarded....

when is enough enough, game dorks.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 18 2007, 11:52 AM~8817025
> *today i saw a chinese kid on 290 driving while playing his sony psp.  had it propped up on the top of the wheel.  thats buttfuckinretarded....
> 
> when is enough enough, game dorks.
> *


YEA I HATE THEM GAMEDORKS WHEN I WAS AT UTI PEOPLE WOULD TAKE THEM GROWN ASS MEN LIKE 20 TO 30 YEARS OLD PLAYIN THAT SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only thing worse then gamers.. or least maybe on same level.. are star wars geeks and wrestling groupies..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 12:41 PM~8817426
> *only thing worse then gamers.. or least maybe on same level.. are star wars geeks and wrestling groupies..
> *


X2 ITS FUNNY TO WATCH WRESTLING AND SEE THE PEOPLE IN THE CROWD ALL INTO IT LIKE ITS REAL N SHIT JUMPIN UP AND DOWN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2007, 02:47 PM~8817465
> *X2 ITS FUNNY TO WATCH WRESTLING AND SEE THE PEOPLE IN THE CROWD ALL INTO IT LIKE ITS REAL N SHIT JUMPIN UP AND DOWN
> *


with their homemade signs.. and t-shirt with their fav wrestler on it. 

i mean, for kids its cool..but once you get to a certain age.. time to let it go.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 01:41 PM~8817426
> *only thing worse then gamers.. or least maybe on same level.. are wrestling groupies</span>..</span>*



and star trek geeks...... :uh: 

the wrestling ones are all into that shit and take it seriously.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 18 2007, 02:51 PM~8817491
> *and star trek geeks...... :uh:
> 
> the wrestling ones are all into that shit and take it seriously.... :uh:
> *


yeah.. star trek too.. with their "conventions".. you know they actually worked out the klingon language?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 12:49 PM~8817471
> *with their homemade signs..    and t-shirt with their fav wrestler on it.
> 
> i mean, for kids its cool..but once you get to a certain age.. time to let it go.
> *


HA LMAO THEN THE FUCKN TRAILER PARK WHITE BITCHES WIT THE "WILL U MARRY ME PLEASE" SIGNS LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUK THAT IMA QUIT TALKIN BOUT THAT SHIT BEFORE MY LIL BROS SEE THIS AND THEY COME AND CHOKESLAM AND BODY SLAM MY ASS FOR TALKIN BOUT THEY FAVORITE SHIT IN THE WORLD LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Chinese Gamer Dies After Online Marathon* 

_Chinese officials reported that a man died after a three-day gaming binge in a southern Chinese internet cafe._ 
GamePro Staff
Monday, September 17, 2007 2:00 PM PDT

Chinese officials reported on Monday that a man died after a three-day gaming binge in a southern Chinese internet cafe.

The man, estimated to be 30 years old, suddenly collapsed in front of his computer before emergency personnel could revive him, the Beijing News reported.

"According to preliminary findings, the length of time this man spent online might have triggered heart problems," the paper said without divulging the decease's name or game he was playing.

Amid increasing concerns of Internet addiction., China's government implemented a "game fatigue system" in April that docks gamers under the age of 18 who remain online for longer than three hours per session.



For more computer gaming news, visit GamePro. Story copyright © 2007 IDG Entertainment. All rights reserved.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 18 2007, 01:58 PM~8817530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

after 2nd day, you'd think someone would have told him to go home and take a bath.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 18 2007, 01:08 PM~8817577
> *hahahaha....this ***** that works with me is all into wrestling too....i thought he was going to cry when he found out they were coming here to reed arena....he was all happy that he went....i said ...you do know that you were all excited bout seeing grown ass men in tights right......he was all  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> yeah i read that yesterday......INTERNETPENDJOWNED
> *


LOL WAT A LAME GLAD U AINT TELL EM IT WAS FAKE HE MIGHTA PASSED OUT LIKE THAT CHINESE DUDE LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2007, 01:58 PM~8817530
> *FUK THAT IMA QUIT TALKIN BOUT THAT SHIT BEFORE MY LIL BROS SEE THIS AND THEY COME AND CHOKESLAM AND BODY SLAM MY ASS FOR TALKIN BOUT THEY FAVORITE SHIT IN THE WORLD LOL
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2007, 03:17 PM~8817645
> *Lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2007, 12:56 PM~8816615
> *throw a party, get brian shitfaced, make em sign the title over, wam bam and its offical??????? :dunno:
> *


aint gonna happen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 03:38 PM~8817801
> *aint gonna happen
> *


nevermind


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 01:38 PM~8817801
> *aint gonna happen
> *


DAM!!!!! PLAN B................IONO A PLAN B FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2007, 12:56 PM~8816615
> *throw a party, get brian shitfaced, make em sign the title over, wam bam and its offical??????? :dunno:
> *


that foo pretty cordinated when drunk :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 04:09 PM~8817989
> *that foo pretty cordinated when drunk :0
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 02:09 PM~8817989
> *that foo pretty cordinated when drunk :0
> *


FUCK THAT A MIX OF BARS, ECSTACY, 2WEEK OLD LONE STAR BEER, AND SOME OF MY SECRET SAUCE HE'LL BE SLEEPIN LIKE A LIL BABY  THEN MUAHHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHAHH...................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2007, 04:49 PM~8818316
> *FUCK THAT A MIX OF BARS, ECSTACY, 2WEEK OLD LONE STAR BEER, AND SOME OF MY SECRET SAUCE HE'LL BE SLEEPIN LIKE A LIL BABY  THEN MUAHHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHAHH...................
> *


lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 02:52 PM~8818348
> *lol
> *


WELL IF NOT ATLEAST WE MIGHT GET TO DRIVE IT WHILE UR PUKIN IN THE TOILET O SOMETHN??????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 03:09 PM~8817989
> *that foo pretty cordinated when drunk :0
> *


I'm sure I've gotten some txt msgs when he's been drunk. Lol!


----------



## peniswrinkle (Sep 18, 2007)

hny brn eyz would look pretty sexy if she was bout 30 pounds lighter and if she dressed a lil more feminine


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peniswrinkle_@Sep 18 2007, 04:53 PM~8818811
> *hny brn eyz would look pretty sexy if she was bout 30 pounds lighter and if she dressed a lil more feminine
> *


Lol! Coming from some scary ass who has to make a fake name to talk shit I really could careless what you gotta say. :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 12:41 PM~8817426
> *only thing worse then gamers.. or least maybe on same level.. are star wars geeks and wrestling groupies..
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 18 2007, 01:08 PM~8816714
> *djlatin? :dunno:
> *


nope, i pay 3 white guys to cut my yard.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2007, 06:00 PM~8818877
> *Lol! Coming from some scary ass who has to make a fake name to talk shit I really could careless what you gotta say. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i pick my butt when nobody's lookin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 18 2007, 04:59 PM~8819196
> *i pick my butt when nobody's lookin
> *


i do even if they are


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i smell my fingers :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 18 2007, 05:51 PM~8818793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, my bad.. forgot to add "cept goofy" 



> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 18 2007, 06:59 PM~8819196
> *i pick my butt when nobody's lookin
> *


i wait til people are looking to pick mine.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 05:01 PM~8819210
> *i do even if they are
> *



HI! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 18 2007, 07:16 PM~8819285
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


forgot the coaster.. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8816955

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 05:20 PM~8819303
> *forgot the coaster..    :0
> *



hey how have you been? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 18 2007, 07:24 PM~8819325
> *hey how have you been?  :biggrin:
> *


good


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 05:33 PM~8819387
> *good
> *



oH YUH? SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 18 2007, 07:34 PM~8819399
> *oH YUH? SOUNDS GOOD.
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

whoring by.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 18 2007, 05:05 PM~8819236
> *HI!  :biggrin:
> *


sup future wifey


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 06:20 PM~8819303
> *forgot the coaster..    :0
> *


wife aint around....so i can do what i want in this bitch :yes:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 05:54 PM~8819559
> *sup future wifey
> *



sup???? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 18 2007, 07:54 PM~8819559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 06:01 PM~8819210
> *i do even if they are
> *


Thought u picked other peoples butts....oh wait its yers that got picked...right :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 18 2007, 08:28 PM~8819858
> *Thought u picked other peoples butts....oh wait its yers that got picked...right  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 06:02 PM~8819218
> *drunken booty calls from brian?  :0
> *


Lol! No it aint even like that!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2007, 09:22 PM~8820272
> *Lol! No it aint even like that!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

dang....now everyone in Austin knows I am a cheap Spexican!! :angry: :biggrin: 
WEll its true....there arent tooo many events hosted for free for the community. It was good to attend the Fiestas Patrias event in ATX at the Travis Expo Center. I said more than that...but I guess it played well for the event coverage to emphasize its a free community event.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I hate I missed it. It was so much fun last year. Oh well, me and the kids had a blast at the car show in Houston. I had lots of excuses to eat junk food. 1. Kids made me stop at McDonalds. 2. Kids made me buy ice cream at the car show. 3. Kids were thirsty for Cokes and of coarse we needed chips to go with that. :biggrin: Later that day: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 18 2007, 09:30 PM~8820359
> *dang....now everyone in Austin knows I am a cheap Spexican!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> WEll its true....there arent tooo many events hosted for free for the community.  It was good to attend the Fiestas Patrias event in ATX at the Travis Expo Center.  I said more than that...but I guess it played well for the event coverage to emphasize its a free community event.
> 
> ...


is that you in the green shirt?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Sep 18 2007, 06:10 PM~8819699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got jokes huh


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 18 2007, 08:43 PM~8820454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not really....just bored.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2007, 07:43 PM~8820454
> *is that you in the green shirt?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'ta cabron! :burn: 



> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Sep 18 2007, 09:01 PM~8820125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2007, 08:50 PM~8820516
> *'ta cabron!  :burn:
> *



WHAT THA!>?!? Whats with the choncha pic?

oh si....I had white meat now.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 18 2007, 09:52 PM~8820526
> *WHAT THA!>?!? Whats with the choncha pic?
> 
> oh si....I had white meat now.... :biggrin:
> *


someone posted it in another topic. wonder how she got sun burnt down thurrr


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2007, 09:53 PM~8820535
> *someone posted it in another topic.  wonder how she got sun burnt down thurrr
> *


She needs to dust that cookie with some Gold Bond tripple action to cool that rash :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Pinche vieja grenuda!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'ta cabron el hatchetwound. fkn nightmares now hno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2007, 08:53 PM~8820535
> *someone posted it in another topic.  wonder how she got sun burnt down thurrr
> *



FFFRRRIIICCCTTTIIIOOONNN BURN


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2007, 07:59 PM~8820564
> *'ta cabron el hatchetwound.  fkn nightmares now  hno:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2007, 07:53 PM~8820535
> *someone posted it in another topic.  wonder how she got sun burnt down thurrr
> *


 A MI ME VALE NOMAS CON QUE SE MOCHE !! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2007, 09:59 PM~8820564
> *'ta cabron el hatchetwound.  fkn nightmares now  hno:
> *


el hatchetwound master LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2007, 08:50 PM~8820516
> *'ta cabron!  :burn:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2007, 09:50 PM~8820516
> *'ta cabron!  :burn:
> *


dont put yo pe pe in there you gonna be pissin razor blades


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 18 2007, 05:16 PM~8819285
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 18 2007, 10:19 PM~8820736
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


where you been??? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> nuttin.. dont know how to call a ***** i see.
> 
> doing a 180?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 07:56 PM~8820552
> *She needs to dust that cookie with some Gold Bond tripple action to cool that rash :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 18 2007, 08:22 PM~8820764
> *where you been??? :biggrin:
> *


I was on call all last week from 9/10 thru 9/16...2morrow I will be off from work taking Marissa to the dentist...(hny what u want 4 lunch?lol) gonna have lil bbq one these sunday when it cools down :biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

viva la revolution


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2007, 04:49 PM~8818316
> *FUCK THAT A MIX OF BARS, ECSTACY, 2WEEK OLD LONE STAR BEER, AND SOME OF MY SECRET SAUCE HE'LL BE SLEEPIN LIKE A LIL BABY  THEN MUAHHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHAHH...................
> *


damn, that was pretty creepy LOL bwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2007, 07:02 PM~8819218
> *drunken booty calls from brian?  :0
> *


 that would be me, sorry monica LOL wont happen again


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > nuttin.. dont know how to call a ***** i see.
> >
> > doing a 180?
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 10:08 PM~8821592
> *naw, a 540....
> which a backflip
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 10:01 PM~8821558
> *damn, that was pretty creepy LOL bwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha!
> *


fuck it just gota get my hands on one of the cleanest cars in texas ya dig????????? lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well I was trying to be serious...but imma SAY I was just playing around when I came up with this theme.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 07:53 AM~8822606
> *Well I was trying to be serious...but imma SAY I was just playing around when I came up with this theme.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 18 2007, 09:35 PM~8820900
> *I was on call all last week from 9/10 thru 9/16...2morrow I will be off from work taking Marissa to the dentist... ( hny what u want 4 lunch?lol) gonna have lil bbq one these sunday when it cools down :biggrin:
> *


I'm not picky. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 18 2007, 11:04 PM~8821577
> *that would be me, sorry monica LOL wont happen again
> *


Its ok. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 06:53 AM~8822606
> *Well I was trying to be serious...but imma SAY I was just playing around when I came up with this theme.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 06:01 AM~8822628
> *I'm not picky. :cheesy:
> *



mickey D's dollar menu


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. OJ done did it again.. gangsta.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 04:53 AM~8822606
> *Well I was trying to be serious...but imma SAY I was just playing around when I came up with this theme.
> 
> 
> ...


WELL I LOVE IT! I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINAL PIC FOR THE MAGNIFICOS CALENDAR! I'M SO EXCITED! :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2007, 07:44 PM~8820459
> *nuttin.. dont know how to call a ***** i see.
> 
> got jokes huh
> *


haha my bad pass da number again..messages got deleted


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 19 2007, 07:20 AM~8822678
> *mickey D's dollar menu
> *


Lol! Fk it! Double cheese burger no onions and the dollar fries! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 19 2007, 08:45 AM~8822782
> *haha my bad pass da number again..messages got deleted
> *


thanks for the wake up call.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 19 2007, 01:03 AM~8821939
> *fuck it just gota get my hands on one of the cleanest cars in texas ya dig????????? lol
> *


Thanks for the complement. :cheesy:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 07:21 AM~8822927
> *thanks for the wake up call.
> *


your welcome. you know u liked it :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 19 2007, 08:27 AM~8822953
> *your welcome. you know u liked it  :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP EVERYBODY. :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> > nuttin.. dont know how to call a ***** i see.
> >
> > doing a 180?
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 19 2007, 06:45 AM~8822782
> *haha my bad pass da number again..messages got deleted
> *


:uh:
yea i bet.. get on yahoo foo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2007, 07:40 AM~8823020
> *from the looks of it
> *


if u do a 180, u disapeer..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 08:59 AM~8823536
> *:uh:
> yea i bet.. get on yahoo foo
> *


yahoo sucks!!! but i guess hold up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 10:01 AM~8823548
> *if u do a 180, u disapeer..
> *



When matter and anti-matter come into contact...the universe will implode!! :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 08:05 AM~8822639
> *Its ok. :ugh: Lol!
> *


so you want it to happen again? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 11:10 AM~8823600
> *so you want it to happen again? LOL
> *


thats whats she's saying. from sound of it.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 09:08 AM~8823590
> *When matter and anti-matter come into contact...the universe will implode!!  :0
> *


HEY YOU


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 11:10 AM~8823600
> *so you want it to happen again? LOL
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 19 2007, 10:13 AM~8823628
> *HEY YOU
> *


hey YOU!! wassup


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 11:13 AM~8823623
> *thats whats she's saying.  from sound of it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 09:14 AM~8823632
> *hey YOU!! wassup
> *



OH NOTHIN JUST BLOWDRYIN MY HAIR  BOUTS TO LEAVE MY HOUSE...WHEN WAS I SUPPOSED TO GO TO THAT PLACE?? I DIDNT GET DA MESSAGE TIL DA NEXT MORNING LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 19 2007, 10:16 AM~8823641
> *OH NOTHIN JUST BLOWDRYIN MY HAIR  BOUTS TO LEAVE MY HOUSE...WHEN WAS I SUPPOSED TO GO TO THAT PLACE?? I DIDNT GET DA MESSAGE TIL DA NEXT MORNING LOL
> *



That was that night....me and my boy was chillin and we wanted you to come by and hang out. Dunno when I will be back.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 19 2007, 09:03 AM~8823561
> *yahoo sucks!!! but i guess hold up
> *


yea, but i see you on it..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 11:01 AM~8823548
> *if u do a 180, u disapeer..
> *


not really

sum girl said that why i was naked i proved her wrong


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 11:08 AM~8823590
> *When matter and anti-matter come into contact...the universe will implode!!  :0
> *


There was some weird crap about that on the history ch. last night...... I was flippin between that and LA Ink...... Kat is one bomb ass chic :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2007, 09:30 AM~8823733
> *not really
> 
> sum girl said that why i was naked i proved her wrong
> *


:ugh:
hny get ya boy!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 11:44 AM~8823828
> *:ugh:
> hny get ya boy!
> *


I was waitin for someone to bring up hny... Lol!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol, had to be me huh!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 11:48 AM~8823848
> *lol, had to be me huh!
> *


uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 11:44 AM~8823828
> *:ugh:
> hny get ya boy!
> *


i think it got her and thats the face she made :ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2007, 11:14 AM~8824059
> *i think it got her
> *


WASSUP SLIM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2007, 12:15 PM~8824062
> *WASSUP SLIM
> *


chillin bout to go back to work


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2007, 12:15 PM~8824062
> *WASSUP SLIM
> *


you get my text fker?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2007, 11:17 AM~8824080
> *you get my text fker?
> *


 :ugh: :loco: :nosad: :no: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2007, 12:19 PM~8824089
> *:ugh:  :loco:  :nosad:  :no:  :yessad:  :yes:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2007, 11:21 AM~8824095
> *
> *


NO CRY


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2007, 12:22 PM~8824102
> *NO CRY
> *


:tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2007, 12:16 PM~8824073
> *chillin bout to go back to work
> *


Thanx for the help on the rim homie. Haven't had any problem on it...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2007, 10:41 AM~8823801
> *There was some weird crap about that on the history ch. last night...... I was flippin between that and LA Ink...... Kat is one bomb ass chic :cheesy:
> *



Really?!? I thought that was like Saturday morning cartoon mumbo-jumbo?!?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 12:49 PM~8824232
> *Really?!? I thought that was like Saturday morning cartoon mumbo-jumbo?!?
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 10:10 AM~8823600
> *so you want it to happen again? LOL
> *


:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

She loves drunk calls and texts...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 10:44 AM~8823828
> *:ugh:
> hny get ya boy!
> *


Well he proved me wrong. :ugh: JK! It wasn't me! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 19 2007, 10:45 AM~8823834
> *I was waitin for someone to bring up hny... Lol!!!
> *


:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2007, 11:14 AM~8824059
> *i think it got her and thats the face she made  :ugh:
> *


:0 Lol! Crazy ass!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 19 2007, 01:10 PM~8824797
> *She loves drunk calls and texts...
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone took the "what happens in vegas" thing too seriously.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 02:50 PM~8825039
> *:cheesy:
> *


imma send u drunken text messages, next time i get wasted.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 01:53 PM~8825057
> *imma send u drunken text messages, next time i get wasted.
> *


Cool! Ill add it my collection! Lol!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 02:05 PM~8825129
> *Cool! Ill add it my collection! Lol!
> *


collection?! Are they like blackmale evidence type messages?!?! :0 Hey when I get drunk I have drunk chats, not just one sided drunken texting.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 02:11 PM~8825171
> *collection?! Are they like blackmale evidence type messages?!?! :0  Hey when I get drunk I have drunk chats, not just one sided drunken texting.
> *


Blackmail!?! Never! I think some ppl are more fun when they are drunk. They are more "free spirited". Lol! I like chattin w ppl when I'm drunk. I've sent a couple txt msgs when I've been drunk too. Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 05:53 AM~8822606
> *Well I was trying to be serious...but imma SAY I was just playing around when I came up with this theme.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 19 2007, 03:05 PM~8825129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me, when i text a female when i'm drunk.. its usually very straight to the point.. like "you gonna come gimme azz or wha?"


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 05:53 AM~8822606
> *Well I was trying to be serious...but imma SAY I was just playing around when I came up with this theme.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 09:20 AM~8823668
> *That was that night....me and my boy was chillin and we wanted you to come by and hang out.  Dunno when I will be back.
> *



OOOOhhh okay sorry bout dat i didnt get da text til like 7 or 8am... just let me know next time!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Sep 19 2007, 03:23 PM~8825252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 01:55 PM~8824718
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 02:18 PM~8825213
> *Blackmail!?! Never! I think some ppl are more fun when they are drunk. They are more "free spirited". Lol! I like chattin w ppl when I'm drunk. I've sent a couple txt msgs when I've been drunk too. Lol! :cheesy:
> *


Yeah its that alcohol makin all inhibitions go out the window!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 02:24 PM~8825262
> *:uh:
> not me, when i text a female when i'm drunk.. its usually very straight to the point.. like  "you gonna come gimme azz or wha?"
> *


Does that work? Imma get drunk tonight and try it...let you know the outcome.




> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 19 2007, 02:25 PM~8825271
> *OOOOhhh okay sorry bout dat i didnt get da text til like 7 or 8am... just let me know next time!
> *


Its cool....It wasnt a drunk text....but I think your cell service was a little drunk not delivering it til 8am the next day!! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 02:18 PM~8825213
> *Blackmail!?! Never! I think some ppl are more fun when they are drunk. They are more "free spirited". Lol! I like chattin w ppl when I'm drunk. I've sent a couple txt msgs when I've been drunk too. Lol! :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Sep 19 2007, 02:24 PM~8825263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a Big John photoshop masterpiece?! why does the truck look like it has a skew to it?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

not done yet just a quick pic  uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 03:41 PM~8825393
> *Does that work?  Imma get drunk tonight and try it...let you know the outcome.
> *


well, i usually copy 8 to 10 females on that message, and if at least 1 says yes, thats a success.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 02:24 PM~8825262
> *:uh:
> not me, when i text a female when i'm drunk.. its usually very straight to the point.. like  "you gonna come gimme azz or wha?"
> *


:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 19 2007, 02:10 PM~8824797
> *She loves drunk calls and texts...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 02:47 PM~8825458
> *well, i usually copy 8 to 10 females on that message, and if at least 1 says yes, thats a success.
> *



ahhh yes...so make it general, no specifics so it can apply for many females at once. I see the way of the one true pimp!! :cheesy: Now, just for my bolillita not to find out!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 03:48 PM~8825466
> *:uh:
> *


what? ya'll brawds always b1tch about honestly.. well, thats some honestly for ya'll azz.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 02:34 PM~8825337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Major dork!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 02:41 PM~8825393
> * Yeah its that alcohol makin all inhibitions go out the window!!  :biggrin:
> Does that work?  Imma get drunk tonight and try it...let you know the outcome.
> Its cool....It wasnt a drunk text....but I think your cell service was a little drunk not delivering it til 8am the next day!! :angry:
> *


So true!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 03:50 PM~8825488
> *what?  ya'll brawds always b1tch about honestly..  well, thats some honestly for ya'll azz.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 03:49 PM~8825476
> *ahhh yes...so make it general, no specifics so it can apply for many females at once. I see the way of the one true pimp!! :cheesy:  Now, just for my bolillita not to find out!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


well, once i sent that kinda message to this a few and one replied. but had her confused with another brawd.. didnt realize it til she showed up at the door.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 03:52 PM~8825509
> *Major dork!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously though, why can't a female just appreciate that i'm willing to feed her, serve her some rum.. in exchange for some azz..and just be happy with that? acting like theres something wrong with being honest. if i aint getting none, i rather save my $, namean.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 04:01 PM~8825595
> *seriously though, why can't a female just appreciate that i'm willing to feed her, serve her some rum.. in exchange for some azz..and just be happy with that?   acting like theres something wrong with being honest.    if i aint getting none, i rather save my $, namean.
> *


yeah it is sad. In today's society, it is a necessity to lie. Being blunt and honest has is up sides, but has great down sides.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 04:04 PM~8825617
> *yeah it is sad. In today's society, it is a nessesity to lie. Being blunt and honest has is up sides, but has great down sides.
> *


people dont appreciate someone who's honest and to the point, perhaps thats why i'm so misunderstood. :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 02:55 PM~8825542
> *So true!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 04:05 PM~8825628
> *people dont appreciate someone who's honest and to the point, perhaps thats why i'm so misunderstood.   :tears:
> *


me too, everyone says im an asshole even my friends and told me to change. im like then why are you my friends, fukers. You cant tell a zebra to be a lion.  but I can give two shits :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 03:55 PM~8825542
> *So true!
> *


call me after a few drinks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 04:11 PM~8825661
> *me too, everyone says im an asshole even my friends and told me to change.  im like then why are you my friends, fukers. You cant tell a zebra to be a lion.   but I can give two shits  :cheesy:
> *


when i had to see a phyciatrist.. he said i had issues with paranoia, and anger. told him "and i'm ok with it, it works for me"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 04:15 PM~8825697
> *when i had to see a phyciatrist..  he said i had issues with paranoia, and anger.  told him "and i'm ok with it, it works for me"
> *


Psychiatrists are for white ppl :twak: and I too have anger issues and social anxiety disorder (I dont like ppl).


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 02:47 PM~8825458
> *well, i usually copy 8 to 10 females on that message, and if at least 1 says yes, thats a success.
> *


Whatta pimp. :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 03:17 PM~8825712
> *Whatta pimp. :ugh:
> *


fishing for poon.... LOL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 19 2007, 04:17 PM~8825708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


negative


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 03:47 PM~8825458
> *well, i usually copy 8 to 10 females on that message, and if at least 1 says yes, thats a success.
> *


Just like fishing


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 03:19 PM~8825726
> *Just like fishing
> *


repost.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 04:18 PM~8825720
> *i was ordered to go see one, by a white judge.  :angry:
> *


 I would rather go to jail then to "express my feelings".


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 19 2007, 04:20 PM~8825731
> *repost.
> *


you beat me to it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 04:20 PM~8825735
> *I would rather go to jail then to "express my feelings".
> *


walked in.. he made me take some test.. said i was paranoid, like i think people out to get me.. and was like "who fk told you that?" :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 03:21 PM~8825738
> *you beat me to it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 03:17 PM~8825712
> *Whatta pimp. :ugh:
> *


Be careful...you might get caught in the pimpweb!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 04:29 PM~8825766
> *Be careful...you might get caught in the pimpweb!! :0
> *


she just text me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 03:19 PM~8825726
> *Just like fishing
> *


More like dynamite fishing...throw in one stick of dynamite and see how many fish float up to the surface.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 03:29 PM~8825770
> *she just text me.
> *



Damn thats some potent stuff!! :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 02:50 PM~8825488
> *what?  ya'll brawds always b1tch about honestly..  well, thats some honestly for ya'll azz.
> *


Oh so ur honest to the 8 to 10 girls u txt that they aint the only one you txting???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 04:35 PM~8825810
> *Oh so ur honest to the 8 to 10 girls u txt that they aint the only one you txting???
> *


 :uh: technicalities.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 02:57 PM~8825568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 02:48 PM~8825469
> *:yes:
> *


Lol! Glad I have unlimited txt msgs!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 03:35 PM~8825810
> *Oh so ur honest to the 8 to 10 girls u txt that they aint the only one you txting???
> *



Well if they ASK "hey am i the only chick you texting?" then you could say he not honest....but if he doesnt divulge and they dont ask...then there is no dishonesty in that. IS THERE? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 03:01 PM~8825595
> *seriously though, why can't a female just appreciate that i'm willing to feed her, serve her some rum.. in exchange for some azz..and just be happy with that?  acting like theres something wrong with being honest.    if i aint getting none, i rather save my $, namean.
> *


Lmao! Your a dam fool!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 03:13 PM~8825674
> *call me after a few drinks
> 
> 
> ...


Depends who I'm drinkin with. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 04:48 PM~8825915
> *Depends who I'm drinkin with.  :ugh:
> *


i'll drink wif you again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 03:18 PM~8825720
> *i was ordered to go see one, by a white judge.  :angry:
> negative
> *


Lol!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

clock out time :biggrin: 

see yall laters.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 03:29 PM~8825766
> *Be careful...you might get caught in the pimpweb!! :0
> *


Lmao! Danny knows better. Plus I aint his type.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 03:29 PM~8825770
> *she just text me.
> *


Lol! Fool I txted you back!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 04:57 PM~8825979
> *Lol! Fool I txted you back!
> *


same thing


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 03:37 PM~8825829
> *:uh:  technicalities.
> *


Technicalities my ass! Don't throw that honesty shit like you really are being honest! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 03:41 PM~8825861
> *Well if they ASK "hey am i the only chick you texting?" then you could say he not honest....but if he doesnt divulge and they dont ask...then there is no dishonesty in that.  IS THERE? :0
> *


Lol! Guys always trying to be slick. Glad I don't fall for any of that anymore. :biggrin: lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 03:49 PM~8825927
> *i'll drink wif you again.
> *


Hey. I'm cool to drink with! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

HEY GOOFY! ARE YOU SHOWING AT SCREWFEST?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 19 2007, 05:03 PM~8826019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. you should come over next time i bbq.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 19 2007, 03:14 PM~8826123
> *HEY GOOFY! ARE YOU SHOWING AT SCREWFEST?
> *


  ..of course..i show at all indoor shows...there rare ..  you going??


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 19 2007, 02:16 PM~8826148
> * ..of course..i show at all indoor shows...there rare ..  you going??
> *


WELL CHRIS AND I WERE TALKING LAST NIGHT BECAUSE I WANT TO SHOW BUT HE'S GOING TO BE AT A WEGO SHOW THAT SUNDAY. SO WE WERE THINKING I COULD MEET UP WITH YOU AND YOUR CLUB SINCE YALL ARE CLOSE AND I COULD RIDE WITH YALL UP THERE??? I'LL HAVE TO SHOW BY MYSELF BUT FOR THE RIDE THERE AND BACK I NEED SOMEONE TO FOLLOW CAUSE MY MOTORS NOT RUNNING THAT GREAT RIGHT NOW. YA DIG? SO IF YOUR GOING FORSURE I WANNA CREEP UP TO THE SETUP WITH THE ALMIGHTY E!


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 19 2007, 08:45 AM~8822782
> *haha my bad pass da number again..messages got deleted
> *


lies.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 03:18 PM~8825213
> * I like "chattin" w ppl when I'm drunk.
> *


ill say :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

WHO ELSE IS GOING TO SHOW AT SCREWFEST?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 19 2007, 03:19 PM~8826181
> *WELL CHRIS AND I WERE TALKING LAST NIGHT BECAUSE I WANT TO SHOW BUT HE'S GOING TO BE AT A WEGO SHOW THAT SUNDAY. SO WE WERE THINKING I COULD MEET UP WITH YOU AND YOUR CLUB SINCE YALL ARE CLOSE AND I COULD RIDE WITH YALL UP THERE??? I'LL HAVE TO SHOW BY MYSELF BUT FOR THE RIDE THERE AND BACK I NEED SOMEONE TO FOLLOW CAUSE MY MOTORS NOT RUNNING THAT GREAT RIGHT NOW. YA DIG? SO IF YOUR GOING FORSURE I WANNA CREEP UP TO THE SETUP WITH THE ALMIGHTY E!
> *


  ...cool..my HLC sister..


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 03:47 PM~8825458
> *well, i usually copy 8 to 10 females on that message, and if at least 1 says yes, thats a success.
> *


oh shit. can i have your autograph playa?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 19 2007, 05:25 PM~8826257
> *WHO ELSE IS GOING TO SHOW AT SCREWFEST?
> *


deeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz nuttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz











sorry, had to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 19 2007, 02:26 PM~8826275
> * ...cool..my HLC sister..
> *


COOL I'LL HAVE CHRIS GET WITH YOU SO I CAN GET THE TIME YOUR LEAVING AND DO I HAVE TO PRE-REG? OR CAN I REG DAY OF SHOW????


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 02:31 PM~8826300
> *deeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz  nuttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> sorry, had to.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 19 2007, 03:32 PM~8826316
> *COOL I'LL HAVE CHRIS GET WITH YOU SO I CAN GET THE TIME YOUR LEAVING AND DO I HAVE TO PRE-REG? OR CAN I REG DAY OF SHOW????
> *


money do this monday..$30 dollars..$45 day of show.. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

ALRIGHTY! GUESS I NEED TO REG!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 19 2007, 05:37 PM~8826372
> *money do this monday..$30 dollars..$45 day of show.. :uh:
> *


damn. fk that. if i wanna be parked up with a bunch of slabs and have blk gurls tell me how sexy my ride is.. i'll just park outside maxx's for free


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 05:50 PM~8826513
> *damn.  fk that.    if i wanna be parked up with a bunch of slabs and have blk gurls tell me how sexy my ride is.. i'll just park outside maxx's for free
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 06:53 AM~8822606
> *Well I was trying to be serious...but imma SAY I was just playing around when I came up with this theme.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

what up h-town????? show was cool sunday had a lot of hopper brake down but there is always the next one


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 19 2007, 04:37 PM~8826372
> *money do this monday..$30 dollars..$45 day of show.. :uh:
> *



Hey goof...any word from your cousin.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2007, 05:31 PM~8826300
> *deeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz  nuttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> sorry, had to.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 











































sorry had to :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 19 2007, 12:26 PM~8824125
> *Thanx for the help on the rim homie. Haven't had any problem on it...... :thumbsup:
> *


for some reason i dont think you will


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2007, 06:51 PM~8827097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sorry had to :biggrin:
> *


x2



sorry had to


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 04:40 PM~8825850
> *Lol! Glad I have unlimited txt msgs!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 05:07 PM~8826059
> *Hey. I'm cool to drink with! :cheesy:
> *


:ugh: I picture you as a angry drunk, kickin ppl in the nads


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 19 2007, 04:24 PM~8826248
> *ill say :cheesy:
> *


:angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres da night crew??
:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2007, 07:54 PM~8828018
> *:ugh: I picture you as a angry drunk, kickin ppl in the nads
> *


Lol! Imma happy drink until some1 pisses me off. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2007, 09:34 PM~8828360
> *wheres da night crew??
> :dunno:
> *


i gave everybody night off.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 19 2007, 05:32 PM~8826951
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 19 2007, 04:25 PM~8826257
> *WHO ELSE IS GOING TO SHOW AT SCREWFEST?
> *


I'LL BE OUT THERE REPPIN' HYPNOTIZED & H.L.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

i didnt realize how crappy our downtown skyline is


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

im selling 2 marz. #13 gears....brand new just put them on for about 3 days and took them back off, got some diffrent gears....hit me up if intrested!!!$150 for both  good deal check other prices


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

im selling vials. 250 a vial of some good fucking shit. i have some xanax too, about 20, but i dont think those will last. blah blbahab lablahadfgdfsdf


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

IF YALL WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE PICS OF OUR SHOW CHECK OUT 

WWW.STREETSEEN.COM


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 19 2007, 09:43 PM~8828421
> *Lol! Imma happy drink until some1 pisses me off. :cheesy:
> *


imma wear a cup :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH AT THIS SUNDAY'S SHOW AT THE IMPERIAL BALLROOM.

WE WILL HAVE PRE REGISTRATION FORMS FOR THOSE THAT ARE INTERESTED IN SHOWING AT THE DJ SCREWFEST CONCERT AND CARSHOW.

WE WILL TAKE FORMS AND PAYMENT AT THE SHOW.

WE WILL ALSO BE THERE TO ANSWER ANY QUESTION YOU MAY HAVE.

THANK YOU.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 19 2007, 11:57 PM~8829353
> *WE WILL HAVE A BOOTH AT THIS SUNDAY'S SHOW AT THE IMPERIAL BALLROOM.
> 
> WE WILL HAVE PRE REGISTRATION FORMS FOR THOSE THAT ARE INTERESTED IN SHOWING AT THE DJ SCREWFEST CONCERT AND CARSHOW.
> ...


woah i just read this exact same post somewhere else.... deja vu yo


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 19 2007, 11:09 PM~8829461
> *woah i just read this exact same post somewhere else.... deja vu yo
> *


I POSTED IT IN A COUPLE OF FORUMS.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 19 2007, 09:02 PM~8828567
> *
> 
> 
> ...



????? :0 ????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

updated slightly and exported slightly larger....

Before









AND


After


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 11:18 PM~8829531
> *updated slightly and exported slightly larger....
> 
> Before
> ...


i say loose the spartans, makes it look like you trying to crack a joke on it..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 19 2007, 11:23 PM~8829564
> *i say loose the spartans, makes it look like you trying to crack a joke on it..
> *



ever seen clash of the titans???I see what you are saying but thats what MEdusa DID...turned all warriors who attempted to kill her to stone with just her eyes. So that is the idea behind the stone looking spartans...I couldnt find any stock images of any decent statues of warriors of any kind. Find some and I will replace them.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 11:26 PM~8829595
> *ever seen clash of the titans???I see what you are saying but thats what MEdusa DID...turned all warriors who attempted to kill her to stone with just her eyes.  So that is the idea behind the stone looking spartans...I couldnt find any stock images of any decent statues of warriors of any kind.  Find some and I will replace them.
> *


yes i understood the story behind it but if you check the sparta topic in OFF TOPIC you will see why i say that ....



:happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 19 2007, 11:28 PM~8829603
> *yes i understood the story behind it but if you check the sparta topic in OFF TOPIC you will see why i say that ....
> :happysad:
> *



too much research....link?

Besides....I dont take anything from off topic seriously...or ar eyou tellin gme people have been discussing this image inoff topic already? :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 11:30 PM~8829623
> *too much research....link?
> 
> Besides....I dont take anything from off topic seriously...or ar eyou tellin gme people have been discussing this image inoff topic already? :uh:
> *


no but....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 19 2007, 11:33 PM~8829638
> *no but....
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=361027


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 19 2007, 11:33 PM~8829638
> *no but....
> *



yeah you couldnt help but post it in that topic so people can comment....like I care. I only listen to constructive criticism...everything else people can take up the ass. :angry: :uh: 

I see what you are saying...but that gnarley faced SPAARTAAAAAA guy has nothing to do with Medusa....I just cant find good greek warrior images without coming across 100s of 300 pics. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 10:18 PM~8829522
> *????? :0 ????
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 10:35 PM~8829657
> *yeah you couldnt help but post it in that topic so people can comment....like I care.  I only listen to constructive criticism...everything else people can take up the ass. :angry:  :uh:
> 
> I see what you are saying...but that gnarley faced SPAARTAAAAAA guy has nothing to do with Medusa....I just cant find good greek warrior images without coming across 100s of 300 pics. :angry:
> *


The concept and the design are great, but from a designers point of view I think the focus should be more on the car rather than a story related to the theme.

You can tell the story behind it without actually giving it away with images, here are some constructive ideas:

- instead of using spartan warriors, why not write the name medusa on a stone effect.

- Medusa's thing was her snakes chola hairdo, why not take the ground the car is on and add a snake overlay.

- have a big shot of the car and make it the focal point

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 20 2007, 07:45 AM~8831214
> *The concept and the design are great, but from a designers point of view I think the focus should be more on the car rather than a story related to the theme.
> 
> You can tell the story behind it without actually giving it away with images, here are some constructive ideas:
> ...



NOW THATS constructive criticism!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

i figured a story would be told because the image isnt a stand alone. It was an idea for the calendar...not necessarily though because I have not seen what it will look like. It has a theme, however how that theme is carried out I am not sure. I will try what you ar talking about tonight....or maybe tomorrow...I have South Nox stuff to do tonight.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 19 2007, 04:25 PM~8826257
> *WHO ELSE IS GOING TO SHOW AT SCREWFEST?
> *


WHAT DAY DOES THAT LAND ON?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2007, 06:51 AM~8831247
> *NOW THATS constructive criticism!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> i figured a story would be told because the image isnt a stand alone.  It was an idea for the calendar...not necessarily though because I have not seen what it will look like.  It has a theme, however how that theme is carried out I am not sure.  I will try what you ar talking about  tonight....or maybe tomorrow...I have South Nox stuff to do tonight.
> *



you have any pics of the car you can post? I'll give it a shot at what I was talking about....just for reference to when you do the final piece.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 20 2007, 08:01 AM~8831283
> *you have any pics of the car you can post? I'll give it a shot at what I was talking about....just for reference to when you do the final piece.
> *



I have all the shots...just not from here at work....not til I get home....I believe Tera, the owner of the car, has them on her myspace...if you know her and have her as a friend you can find some there.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 19 2007, 11:18 PM~8829522
> *????? :0 ????
> 
> 
> ...


looks familiar


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2007, 07:59 AM~8831276
> *WHAT DAY DOES THAT LAND ON?
> *



THE SHOW IS SEPTEMBER 30TH AT THE RELIANT ARENA.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2007, 05:59 AM~8831276
> *WHAT DAY DOES THAT LAND ON?
> *


SEPT 30TH SET UP 29TH


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2007, 07:42 AM~8831477
> *I have all the shots...just not from here at work....not til I get home....I believe Tera, the owner of the car, has them on her myspace...if you know her and have her as a friend you can find some there.
> *


Link?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 20 2007, 08:59 AM~8831551
> *
> 
> 
> ...











yeah this does too huh? I guess you cant transition into promotions anymore...just pics.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 20 2007, 11:33 AM~8832525
> *Link?
> *



PM


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2007, 12:23 AM~8829564
> *i say loose the spartans, makes it look like you trying to crack a joke on it..
> *


i agree, looks good though.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 20 2007, 08:45 AM~8831214
> *The concept and the design are great, but from a designers point of view I think the focus should be more on the car rather than a story related to the theme.
> 
> You can tell the story behind it without actually giving it away with images, here are some constructive ideas:
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 19 2007, 03:37 PM~8826372
> *money do this monday..$30 dollars..$45 day of show.. :uh:
> *




doyou knowwhere we get pre-reg [email protected] and if we can get extra wristbands for girls modeling wit my ride?

OH YEAH AND HERE YA GO GOOF


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Sep 20 2007, 09:56 AM~8832755
> *doyou knowwhere we get pre-reg [email protected] and if we can get extra wristbands for girls modeling wit my ride?
> *


They have a topic in shows/events with a link to the reg form.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=352511&hl=


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Sep 20 2007, 12:56 PM~8832755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2007, 11:38 AM~8832573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh well lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:around:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2007, 10:39 AM~8832587
> *PM
> *



:angry:  could never get into the myspace 'cause I don't have an account... 

I did create this digital art piece just for fun though! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres some pics.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 20 2007, 01:25 PM~8833554
> *:angry:  could never get into the myspace 'cause I don't have an account...
> 
> I did create this digital art piece just for fun though!  :biggrin:
> ...


Dude you got tite skills!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 20 2007, 01:25 PM~8833554
> *:angry:  could never get into the myspace 'cause I don't have an account...
> 
> I did create this digital art piece just for fun though!  :biggrin:
> ...



Nice style...kinda like a grafitti style. well go for it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 02:35 PM~8833662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


interior pics?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Where is my hat Danny? :angry: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 20 2007, 03:04 PM~8833932
> *Where is my hat Danny? :angry:  :uh:
> *


stashed in car(so none of my baby mommas see it). woulda gave to you at the show,but i wasn't welcome there.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Diva!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2007, 02:02 PM~8833919
> *interior pics?
> *


so caught up doin exterior didnt do interior....need a second go at it. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Sep 20 2007, 12:08 PM~8833975
> *Hey Diva!
> *


Hey! :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2007, 03:18 PM~8834081
> *so caught up doin exterior didnt do interior....need a second go at it. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2007, 12:55 PM~8833831
> *Nice style...kinda like a grafitti style.  well go for it.
> *


Actually a lot of work came in, so play time is over but you get the idea of what my constructive critisism was about.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 20 2007, 03:08 PM~8834465
> *Actually a lot of work came in, so play time is over but you get the idea of what my constructive critisism was about.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome....now format it proportioned to fit an area of about 11in wide by about 4in tall which is the area the cars get at the bottom of the calendar. My biggest trouble was filling deadspace....I also dont have an abstract enough mind to put some grafitti in...my analytical persona forces me to fill dead area with some of logical sense.....hence the concept of the statue warriors. My thinking is too "inside the box" plus everyone has their own style or some just have the style of everyone else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

I would just like to put out there that all the above pics of my car look awesome! Keep them coming cause i'm getting some GREAT pics of my car! I'm right clickin and saving them all! :biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 20 2007, 04:08 PM~8834465
> *Actually a lot of work came in, so play time is over but you get the idea of what my constructive critisism was about.
> 
> 
> ...


clean.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Sep 20 2007, 10:56 AM~8832755
> *doyou knowwhere we get pre-reg [email protected] and if we can get extra wristbands for girls modeling wit my ride?
> 
> OH YEAH AND HERE YA GO GOOF
> ...


already.com.......my truck is next... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2007, 12:35 PM~8833658
> *heres some pics.
> 
> 
> *


like your avi..... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, Lord Goofy, *Big-Tymer*

:0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 19 2007, 10:23 PM~8829564
> *i say loose the spartans, makes it look like you trying to crack a joke on it..
> *


x2.....


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Sep 18 2007, 07:55 PM~8820549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone have the number to the chrome shop on erath by milby ??


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 04:51 PM~8835589
> *anyone have the number to the chrome shop on erath by milby ??
> *



IS IT CALLED AUTO CHROME BUMPER


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 20 2007, 04:55 PM~8835625
> *IS IT CALLED AUTO CHROME BUMPER
> *


713-921-6295


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks cupcake


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 05:57 PM~8835648
> *thanks cupcake
> *



e-flirt :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 06:57 PM~8835648
> *thanks cupcake
> *


watch what you call my sancha sucka.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2007, 05:00 PM~8835669
> *watch what you call my sancha sucka.
> *


my bad


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 05:01 PM~8835676
> *my bad
> *



WHOA EVERYBODY CALM DOWN LOL


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2007, 05:00 PM~8835669
> *watch what you call my sancha sucka.
> *



DID U LIKE UR WAKE UP CALL THIS MORNING?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who called him, shipleys


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Sep 20 2007, 07:03 PM~8835688
> *DID U LIKE UR WAKE UP CALL THIS MORNING?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 07:04 PM~8835695
> *who called him, shipleys
> *


hardy har har bitch.. 


i wish, diabetisis sucks azz. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2007, 05:06 PM~8835707
> *hardy har har bitch..
> i wish, diabetisis sucks azz.  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 

SUP FOR THE WEEKEND U READY TO DRINK SOME BREWS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 07:22 PM~8835758
> *:biggrin:
> 
> SUP FOR THE WEEKEND U READY TO DRINK SOME BREWS
> *


 :uh: got jokes today huh?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 07:04 PM~8835695
> *who called him, shipleys
> *


LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2007, 09:03 PM~8836359
> *LMFAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll fkrs having good laugh?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2007, 05:00 PM~8835669
> *watch what you call my sancha sucka.
> *


So that's how it is. I'm always getting dumped for the younger girls. That's cool I'm use to it. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u know im just fuckin with u big pimp. i wont even bring up the dog thing...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Sep 20 2007, 03:15 PM~8834977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunkin called him..
dunkin these nutttts


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 06:22 PM~8835758
> *:biggrin:
> 
> SUP FOR THE WEEKEND U READY TO DRINK SOME BREWS
> *


ready to take ur money chump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 20 2007, 08:33 PM~8837065
> *ready to take ur money chump!!!!!!!!!
> *


LET ME KNOW. IM OFF THIS WEEKEND IM DOWN TO HOST.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Sep 20 2007, 09:51 PM~8836676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 10:38 PM~8837118
> *LET ME KNOW. IM OFF THIS WEEKEND IM DOWN TO HOST.
> *


thought u had road trip?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2007, 08:39 PM~8837131
> *thought u had road trip?
> *


road trip got cancelled, when i sold the car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2007, 10:43 PM~8837142
> *road trip got cancelled, when i sold the car
> *


oh


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone have a v-6 3.8 or 4.3 for sale....need one asap...thanks! for a g body


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

=(


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2007, 08:39 PM~8837124
> *look here honey pie, like pilsbury, 'll always have soft spot for you.. wont nothing ever change that.
> :uh:
> *


I guess I have to go see my dad this weekend. He always has love for me.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Great day to take off from work. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 08:13 AM~8839015
> *Great day to take off from work. :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2007, 08:43 PM~8836611
> *ya'll fkrs having good laugh?
> *



Naw...the comedy on here is sub-par.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 20 2007, 02:37 PM~8834740
> *Thats awesome....now format it proportioned to fit an area of about 11in wide by about 4in tall which is the area the cars get at the bottom of the calendar.  My biggest trouble was filling deadspace....I also dont have an abstract enough mind to put some grafitti in...my analytical persona forces me to fill dead area with some of logical sense.....hence the concept of the statue warriors.  My thinking is too "inside the box" plus everyone has their own style or some just have the style of everyone else.
> *


hmmm...the whole purpose of art and design is to give the viewer a perspective, they will then make up their own stories and views on it. If you make it too obvious then they will look past it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2007, 07:17 AM~8839024
> *:angry:
> *


Go ahead and hate.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 08:00 AM~8839160
> *Go ahead and hate.
> *



noodles


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 09:00 AM~8839160
> *Go ahead and hate.
> *


Day off and still cant stay away from Lame It Low :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 21 2007, 08:03 AM~8839174
> *noodles
> *


uh...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 09:29 AM~8839318
> *uh...
> *


I think he wants to go fishing for catfish with you? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2007, 08:18 AM~8839248
> *Day off and still cant stay away from Lame It Low :cheesy:
> *


LOL hush brian! youre just mad cause ill be in cali next week and you wont! :tongue:

nah i had to get on here to print out the cake design i wanted the bakery to do for my kids bday party tomorrow. plus had to email directions to family, friends, etc. you know. alot of last minute things. oh yea. plus i can get on here via my cellie. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 07:32 AM~8839345
> *LOL hush brian! youre just mad cause ill be in cali next week and you wont! :tongue:
> 
> nah i had to get on here to print out the cake design i wanted the bakery to do for my kids bday party tomorrow. plus had to email directions to family, friends, etc. you know. alot of last minute things. oh yea. plus i can get on here via my cellie. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 09:32 AM~8839345
> *LOL hush brian! youre just mad cause ill be in cali next week and you wont! :tongue:
> 
> nah i had to get on here to print out the cake design i wanted the bakery to do for my kids bday party tomorrow. plus had to email directions to family, friends, etc. you know. alot of last minute things. oh yea. plus i can get on here via my cellie. :uh:
> *


Its okay Ill be in Vegas in 2 weeks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2007, 08:31 AM~8839340
> *I think he wants to go fishing for catfish with you? :biggrin:
> *


LOL i think he has better things to do... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2007, 08:34 AM~8839362
> *Its okay Ill be in Vegas in 2 weeks
> *


so....i dont care! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 09:35 AM~8839373
> *LOL i think he has better things to do... :biggrin:
> *


Noodleing :scrutinize: ? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2007, 08:36 AM~8839385
> *Noodleing :scrutinize: ? :biggrin:
> *



si :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 21 2007, 09:41 AM~8839429
> *si  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2007, 08:32 AM~8839350
> *:uh:
> *


Shouldn't you still be asleep?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 09:00 AM~8839160
> *Go ahead and hate.
> *


lazy azz :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2007, 09:18 AM~8839248
> *Day off and still cant stay away from Lame It Low :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 07:57 AM~8839545
> *Shouldn't you still be asleep?
> *


GUESS YOU BROKE HIM OFF THIS MORNING.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 09:24 AM~8840222
> *GUESS YOU BROKE HIM OFF THIS MORNING.
> *


she aint break me off, but the job did 72 hrs 2 weeks straight. namean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2007, 09:33 AM~8840296
> *she aint break me off, but the job did 72 hrs 2 weeks straight. namean
> *


POWER MOVES


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 21 2007, 09:59 AM~8840553
> *was up sic
> *


SUP
WHERE YA BEEN DAWG!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2007, 11:33 AM~8840296
> *she aint break me off, but the job did 72 hrs 2 weeks straight. namean
> *


company man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 09:32 AM~8839345
> *nah i had to get on here to print out the cake design i wanted the bakery to do for my kids bday party tomorrow. plus had to email directions to family, friends, etc. you know. alot of last minute things. oh yea. plus i can get on here via my cellie. :uh:
> *


wasnt this party last weekend?

oh,and mobile device geek!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 10:25 AM~8840738
> *company man
> *


gotta play the hand im delt, until its my turn to deal


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2007, 11:33 AM~8840296
> *she aint break me off, but the job did 72 hrs 2 weeks straight. namean
> *


This will be a 72 hour week for me, I do that shit all the time :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 11:28 AM~8840760
> *wasnt this party last weekend?
> 
> oh,and mobile device geek!!!
> ...


Last weekend was my lil cousins bday party. My sons bday is today and his party is tomorrow. 

Dang you keepin tabs on. Me or what? Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 21 2007, 12:18 PM~8841463
> *This will be a 72 hour week for me, I do that shit all the time :uh:
> *


good job! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 02:48 PM~8841614
> *Last weekend was my lil cousins bday party. My sons bday is today and his party is tomorrow.
> 
> Dang you keepin tabs on. Me or what? Lol!
> *


bday parties every weekend, sure :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2007, 02:49 PM~8841623
> *good job!  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2007, 01:53 PM~8841663
> *bday parties every weekend, sure  :uh:
> *


I have a big family. I has a kids bday party to go to every weekend this month. Do I gotta check in w ur ass 2? :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 03:02 PM~8841750
> *I have a big family. I has a kids bday party to go to every weekend this month. Do I gotta check in w ur ass 2? :uh:
> *


wat?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 21 2007, 02:48 PM~8841614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, she aint lying..mexicans like that.. everybody got so many kids.. bound to have at least 2 parties to go to a month. and theres usually more grown folks then kids..and they gettin drunk til 4am.. police come least twice.. then some drunk azz says "hey, imma get in the moonwalk" and there goes the deposit. and thats for a 1 yr old.. wait til they turn 2.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

grubbin Bánh mì samich


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 02:14 PM~8841825
> *i get paid to.
> naw, she aint lying..mexicans like that..  everybody got so many kids..  bound to have at least 2 parties to go to a month.  and theres usually more grown folks then kids..and they gettin drunk til 4am.. police come least twice..    then some drunk azz says "hey, imma get in the moonwalk" and there goes the deposit.  and thats for a 1 yr old.. wait til they turn 2.
> *


:roflmao: Danny knows what's up. Went to the store and bought a couple of cases of beer and wine for my aunts that are too good to drink beer. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2007, 03:56 PM~8842083
> *:roflmao: Danny knows what's up. Went to the store and bought a couple of cases of beer and wine for my aunts that are too good to drink beer. :uh:
> *


well, thanks for the invite..but i'm working. money dont make itself


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 02:14 PM~8841825
> *i get paid to.
> naw, she aint lying..mexicans like that..   everybody got so many kids..   bound to have at least 2 parties to go to a month.  and theres usually more grown folks then kids..and they gettin drunk til 4am.. police come least twice..    then some drunk azz says "hey, imma get in the moonwalk" and there goes the deposit.   and thats for a 1 yr old.. wait til they turn 2.
> *



The worse part is when cheapsicans have a bday for 2 or more kids at once....so they buy 1 time the food, drink, cake, piñata and get 1 time the mess....but all the rugrats get gifts individually....I usually stay clear of them birthdays. Usually them kids REAL bdays arent even in that friggin month. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 11:28 AM~8840760
> *wasnt this party last weekend?
> 
> oh,and mobile device geek!!!
> ...



mobile DEVICE?!? hmmm whos the geek?! Even this wordnerd woulda called her a cellphone geek.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2007, 04:55 PM~8842573
> *mobile DEVICE?!?  hmmm whos the geek?! Even this wordnerd woulda called her a cellphone geek.
> *


well, excuse da fk outta me.. TRON


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 03:08 PM~8842169
> *well, thanks for the invite..but i'm working.    money dont make itself
> *


Yea I heard. You know ppl change their plans jus cuz ur a no show."Danny is the life of the party." :uh: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2007, 03:10 PM~8842190
> *The worse part is when cheapsicans have a bday for 2 or more kids at once....so they buy 1 time the food, drink, cake, piñata and get 1 time the mess....but all the rugrats get gifts individually....I usually stay clear of them birthdays.  Usually them kids REAL bdays arent even in that friggin month. :angry:
> *


:roflmao: That's pretty bad!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2007, 03:55 PM~8842573
> *mobile DEVICE?!?  hmmm whos the geek?! Even this wordnerd woulda called her a cellphone geek.
> *


Lol! Jus a lil. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Sep 18 2007, 09:55 PM~8820549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DJ SHORTDOG & DJ LATIN WILL BE THERE SPINNING + THEBEAT713.COM DJ'S


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2007, 07:00 PM~8843246
> *DJ SHORTDOG & DJ LATIN WILL BE THERE SPINNING + THEBEAT713.COM DJ'S
> *


so


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2007, 06:00 PM~8843246
> *DJ SHORTDOG & DJ LATIN WILL BE THERE SPINNING + THEBEAT713.COM DJ'S
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:
can u be positive for once.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 08:33 PM~8843745
> *:uh:
> can u be positive for once.
> *


no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 08:18 PM~8843679
> *so
> *


so we'll have some fat boys jams for you. "all you can eat" or "human beat box" :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2007, 09:06 PM~8843890
> *so we'll have some fat boys jams for you.  "all you can eat" or "human beat box"  :dunno:
> *


fk a car show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 07:28 PM~8844011
> *fk a car show
> *


fk a 68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 09:39 PM~8844052
> *fk a 68
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2007, 06:00 PM~8843246
> *DJ SHORTDOG & DJ LATIN WILL BE THERE SPINNING + THEBEAT713.COM DJ'S
> *


  might be rollin up there...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 07:50 PM~8844100
> *x2
> *


at least u agree.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 10:04 PM~8844195
> *at least u agree.
> *


fk a capala too..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup big pimp. company man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2007, 08:19 PM~8844311
> *fk a capala too..
> *


yea, fk a sic painted crooked pinstriped capala.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Sep 21 2007, 03:10 PM~8842190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** said tron....hahahaha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 11:12 PM~8844916
> *yea, fk a sic painted crooked pinstriped capala.
> *



bout as bad as a lac and s-10 with disappearing gold leaf :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 21 2007, 11:18 PM~8844975
> *bout as bad as a lac and s-10 with disappearing gold leaf  :angry:
> *


Thats called GHOST LEAF


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 21 2007, 11:21 PM~8845000
> *Thats called GHOST LEAF
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 22 2007, 12:21 AM~8845000
> *Thats called GHOST LEAF
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 21 2007, 10:18 PM~8844975
> *bout as *** ass a lac and s-10 with disappearing gold leaf  :angry:
> *


fuck those too..

naw that imitation shit sucks.. im sticking to the real now..pay for material, and ill redo it for lil or no cost..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 11:33 PM~8845096
> *fuck those too..
> 
> naw that imitation shit sucks.. im sticking to the real now..pay for material, and ill redo it for lil or no cost..
> ...



 looks bad ass.... :thumbsup: ....i'll hit you up homie....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 show


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 21 2007, 11:17 PM~8844962
> *shhiiittt......people look forward to our kids parties.......we go all out....at least $100 candy for the pinata...hit up arne's for the party favors, then right down the street to velia's pinata's in houston.....pinata's there are tight...custom orders....usually get the $55-$65 one....cathy sends out like 60 invitations....haven't had a party with less than 25 kids.....brisket, rice, frijoles a la charra, sausage.....break the bank on these lil ones......
> *


Lol! For real! I know exactly what ya mean. I got it pretty easy tho. I jus got one kid. So I feel for you and Cathy! But I know every cent is well worth it! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 22 2007, 06:30 AM~8846317
> *Lol! For real! I know exactly what ya mean. I got it pretty easy tho. I jus got one kid. So I feel for you and Cathy! But I know every cent is well worth it! :cheesy:
> *



yes it is.....but when we look at how much we actually end up spending, we could take them on a bad ass trip.....but it's all good.....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 22 2007, 10:26 AM~8847254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn there was car show on the baytown bridge.... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC+Sep 22 2007, 11:26 AM~8847254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they can do sht like that


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone got any leads on a back glass for a 71 chevelle hit me up. resonable priced new start at 350.00


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 21 2007, 11:17 PM~8844962
> *shhiiittt......people look forward to our kids parties.......we go all out....at least $100 candy for the pinata...hit up arne's for the party favors, then right down the street to velia's pinata's in houston.....pinata's there are tight...custom orders....usually get the $55-$65 one....
> *


my wife make her own custom pinatas, for the family only though :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 22 2007, 08:48 AM~8846657
> *yes it is.....but when we look at how much we actually end up spending, we could take them on a bad ass trip.....but it's all good.....
> *


Lol! You aint kiddin bout that. This party already got me for a nice lil price. Oh well...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 22 2007, 11:49 AM~8847332
> *my wife make her own custom pinatas, for the family only though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice lookin pinatas! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 09:33 PM~8845096
> *fuck those too..
> 
> naw that imitation shit sucks.. im sticking to the real now..pay for material, and ill redo it for lil or no cost..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I THINK I WANT TO ADD SOME TO MEDUSA! WHAT YA THINK?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 22 2007, 12:49 PM~8847332
> *my wife make her own custom pinatas, for the family only though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta.. can she make one that looks like a hot wing?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 22 2007, 12:19 PM~8847693
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I THINK I WANT TO ADD SOME TO MEDUSA! WHAT YA THINK?
> *


hell yea.. extra points.. 
im down..
tint it pink too..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2007, 03:41 PM~8848065
> *hell yea.. extra points..
> im down..
> tint it pink too..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2007, 01:55 PM~8848123
> *:uh:
> *


ill re do the capala too... just pay for material.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

Saturday September 22, 2007 4:18 pm


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

STILL GOT A SPOT ON THE CAR HAULER GOING TO VEGAS SUPER SHOW PM ME


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Q~VO HOUSTONE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 22 2007, 04:04 PM~8848140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 22 2007, 03:15 PM~8848184
> *Saturday September 22, 2007 4:18 pm
> *


whatit do bitch whats popin tonight!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OK


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 22 2007, 08:21 PM~8849178
> *OK
> *


 :no:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 22 2007, 09:12 PM~8849397
> *:no:
> *


SI


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Sep 22 2007, 11:49 AM~8847332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












maybe this one... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yah


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

blah


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 22 2007, 10:26 AM~8847254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN..MY CAR LOOKIN TITE!!!!


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

i see ribs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 23 2007, 04:04 AM~8851241
> *i see ribs
> *


just put some sauce on them :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Sep 18 2007, 09:55 PM~8820549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Go TEXANS!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 23 2007, 01:50 AM~8851089
> *DAMN..MY CAR LOOKIN TITE!!!!
> *


How did they get that shot isn't that the bridge leading to baytown? 

On another note TEXANS lost but they played a pretty decent game considering who we had out hurt.We will bounce back next week against Atlanta...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 22 2007, 09:32 PM~8849488
> *SI
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

what that might be?  taco de ojo!!!!for them haterz :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

anyone wit a 89 Lincoln Towncar?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 23 2007, 08:47 PM~8854832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another hopper about to hit the streets?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Ugh Monday....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:49 AM~8857534
> *Ugh Monday....
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 06:49 AM~8857534
> *Ugh Monday....
> *



another day down.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 06:50 AM~8857537
> *:angry:
> *


Wth is wrong with u?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:57 AM~8857551
> *Wth is wrong with u?
> *


you didnt have to remind us


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:57 AM~8857551
> *Wth is wrong with u?
> *


He forgot his lunch at home............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 06:51 AM~8857538
> *another day down.
> *


True. A day closer to my weekend getaway. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 06:57 AM~8857553
> *you didnt have to remind us
> *


Its jus one day closer to Friday which is great for me! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 24 2007, 07:59 AM~8857559
> *He forgot his lunch at home............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 08:01 AM~8857564
> *Its jus one day closer to Friday which is great for me! :biggrin:
> *


optimistic?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 24 2007, 06:59 AM~8857559
> *He forgot his lunch at home............
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:01 AM~8857564
> *Its jus one day closer to Friday which is great for me! :biggrin:
> *



and me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:57 AM~8857551
> *Wth is wrong with u?
> *


Hes on his 1st "rag" :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 07:03 AM~8857567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 08:07 AM~8857579
> *:barf:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 24 2007, 08:07 AM~8857578
> *Hes on his 1st "rag" :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 08:09 AM~8857581
> *:biggrin:
> *


uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 24 2007, 08:07 AM~8857578
> *Hes on his 1st "rag" :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 07:09 AM~8857581
> *:biggrin:
> *



pics?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 08:15 AM~8857603
> *pics?
> *


not work safe


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 08:15 AM~8857603
> *pics?
> *


lol 

Coca has it right you dont want pics :ugh: 






:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 24 2007, 08:18 AM~8857610
> *lol
> 
> Coca has it right you dont want pics :ugh:
> ...


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 07:17 AM~8857609
> *not work safe
> *




mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it.. i'm off today, gonna grill fajitas and watch novelas.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 08:30 AM~8857655
> *fk it.. i'm off today, gonna grill fajitas and watch novelas.
> *


sissy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 08:32 AM~8857658
> *sissy
> *


no fajitas for you


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 08:33 AM~8857661
> *no fajitas for you
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 07:06 AM~8857577
> *and me.
> *


Oh yea. Are you all packed?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 24 2007, 07:07 AM~8857578
> *Hes on his 1st "rag" :cheesy:
> *


:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:52 AM~8857756
> *Oh yea. Are you all packed?
> *



yup except for the restroom stuff. I may need that still.
:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 07:30 AM~8857655
> *fk it.. i'm off today, gonna grill fajitas and watch novelas.
> *


Ill send my work addy so you can send a plate. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 07:56 AM~8857773
> *yup except for the restroom stuff. I may need that still.
> :cheesy:
> *


I would hope so! Lol! You gettin another goin away party?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 08:02 AM~8857793
> *I would hope so! Lol! You gettin another goin away party?
> *



yup...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 08:04 AM~8857800
> *yup...
> *


I think you do all the moving around for the parties. Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 08:09 AM~8857831
> *I think you do all the moving around for the parties. Lol!
> *



si. 

Im getting one when I get back over there too...  I feel loved. 

Ill send you directions... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 08:14 AM~8857857
> *si.
> 
> Im getting one when I get back over there too...    I feel loved.
> ...


Lol! Cool! Yea send me directions. Ill stop by for a min or two. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 08:41 AM~8857968
> *Lol! Cool! Yea send me directions. Ill stop by for a min or two. :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 09:43 AM~8857985
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 09:51 AM~8858299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 24 2007, 08:57 AM~8857774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: no wonder he aint ur sanch no more


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 12:31 PM~8859228
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:    no wonder he aint ur sanch no more
> *


:ugh: Ur retarded fool! :roflmao:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

just posting on layitlow.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 22 2007, 10:28 AM~8847263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 24 2007, 01:18 PM~8859578
> *:0
> *



ummm what does " :0 " mean?!? Is that good or bad?!?! :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 03:12 PM~8859920
> *ummm what does "  :0  " mean?!?  Is that good or bad?!?!  :0  :0
> *


means "holy crap"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 02:28 PM~8860035
> *means "holy crap"
> *


HAHA thankyou captain obvious!!









What I meant was was it bad holy crap or good holy crap. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Question:

For a Los Magnificos Calendar Release Party at a downtown or midtown club...or anything revolving around the lolow community, who all would actually go?!? The reason I ask is I spend Soooo much time trying to find a nice spot, with a balance of the right music, dress code, prices, etc. The problem is I spend all that effort listening to people on here and trying to accomodate, yet they dont even bother going to the event. A good example was the Majestics party, or even last years Calendar deal at Havana. Last year several people did go...it was also Los Birthday party.

Basically, the lowrider guys are going to the show ...so ideally getting others to go would be the idea behind an event at a club. So that being said, no more bothering to accomodate people who dont dress up. You know how you need to dress to go to the club, so if you dont want to, dont bother telling me.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 03:21 PM~8860776
> *Question:
> 
> For a Los Magnificos Calendar Release Party at a downtown or midtown club...or anything revolving around the lolow community, who all would actually go?!?  The reason I ask is I spend Soooo much time trying to find a nice spot, with a balance of the right music, dress code, prices, etc.  The problem is I spend all that effort listening to people on here and trying to accomodate, yet they dont even bother going to the event. A good example was the Majestics party, or even last years Calendar deal at Havana.  Last year several people did go...it was also Los Birthday party.
> ...


i went for your bros party....  ...but on the real.. i wouldnt bother asking folks up in here to come out...they never do...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 24 2007, 04:46 PM~8860918
> *i went for your bros party....  ...but on the real.. i wouldnt bother asking folks up in here to come out...they never do...
> *


Yeah you arent kidding


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 05:21 PM~8860776
> *Question:
> 
> For a Los Magnificos Calendar Release Party at a downtown or midtown club...or anything revolving around the lolow community, who all would actually go?!?  The reason I ask is I spend Soooo much time trying to find a nice spot, with a balance of the right music, dress code, prices, etc.  The problem is I spend all that effort listening to people on here and trying to accomodate, yet they dont even bother going to the event. A good example was the Majestics party, or even last years Calendar deal at Havana.  Last year several people did go...it was also Los Birthday party.
> ...


its about the market your trying to attract. way i see it, most people here aint the downtown, dress code, fancy drinks type.. venue needs to match crowd. on top of that, alot of people aint up for going to club, after a long day at a setup. just my .02 namean. count me out either way, i'm working.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

most people will rather que it up in a back yard and drink sum beer..play some cards and roll dice..

that how we like it..
fk a club..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mest up. Ill go Alberto.... It has to be somewhere where I can valet park the focus SS though...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 03:51 PM~8860946
> *Yeah you arent kidding
> *


I GUESS EMPIRE IS THE ONLY ONES THAT GO CLUBING....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 05:03 PM~8861057
> *its about the market your trying to attract.  way i see it, most people here aint the downtown, dress code, fancy drinks type..  venue needs to match crowd.      on top of that, alot of people aint up for going to club, after a long day at a setup.      just my .02  namean.          count me out either way, i'm working.
> *


Exactly...should I bother trying to attract the lowrider market? They will most likely be attending or already have a reason not to attend. Its to get new people to attend the show that otherwise would not. Now the question is, would the common "party like a rockstar" club goer go to a lowrider car show? Or would they more likely be at a HeatWave or some Import Tuner rally?




> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 24 2007, 05:06 PM~8861082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snob!! I have to park my own Mustang.... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

What is the goal of the event? To bring in the regulars that dont buy shyt anyways or to gain as much general exposure as possible and get a return on the money spent on the event and the calendar?

I say hire a promotions company that speciallizes on this type of release. One Voice Media is one. They have reasonable prices. You get alot for your money, they handle promoting the event and gaining sponsors like big name beer and liquors (no money may need to come out of your pockets, or whoever). They will draw up a list of people that will be invited, people that will somehow be interested in the event to do business. They will send out press releases to all types of media that will give even wider exposure to the calendar/company... They handle the venue, the entrance fees, the scheduling of celebrities (if thats what you ask for), etc. 

Again, it all depends on what the goal of the event will be. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 06:55 PM~8861403
> *Exactly...should I bother trying to attract the lowrider market?  They will most likely be attending or already have a reason not to attend.  Its to get new people to attend the show that otherwise would not.  Now the question is, would the common "party like a rockstar" club goer go to a lowrider car show?  Or would they more likely be at a HeatWave or some Import Tuner rally?
> *


if you noticed , most people that attend lowrider shows, are people with cars, or friends/family. lowrider shows don't draw the outsiders now adays, like they use to. LRM show is good example, contestant entry line was 3 times longer then those who just bought regular tickets. its not that way for heatwave or screwfest, etc etc.. sad,but true. but imma still be lowriding, even if there aren't any shows.  

if you're trying to attract more people to the show, thru the club.. have lows at the club.. i'll bring my car, if i get free drinks, and theres sectioned off parking.  



> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 06:55 PM~8861403
> *Cool then we will have a huge part y in the back yard with the calendar models present and you can barbeque and charge $10 a head.!! :biggrin:
> *


don't forget the beer. and its on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

free booze and/or bbq.. and i'll show up everytime.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 06:26 PM~8861619
> *if you noticed , most people that attend lowrider shows, are people with cars, or friends/family.    lowrider shows don't draw the outsiders now adays, like they use to.  LRM show is good example, contestant entry line was 3 times longer then those who just bought regular tickets.  its not that way for heatwave or screwfest, etc etc..    sad,but true.  but imma still be lowriding, even if there aren't any shows.
> 
> if you're trying to attract more people to the show, thru the club..   have lows at the club..    i'll bring my car, if i get free drinks, and theres sectioned off parking.
> ...



good idea, I went to a Mercedes-Benz model unveiling once and they had the cars sitting out front of the club, it attracted other passers by to the event.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 09:14 AM~8857857
> *si.
> 
> Im getting one when I get back over there too...    I feel loved.
> ...


Knew you wouldn't last long.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 06:38 PM~8861702
> *Knew you wouldn't last long.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 07:38 PM~8861702
> *Knew you wouldn't last long.
> *


he misses his hrny brn eyez.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 06:55 PM~8861403
> *Exactly...should I bother trying to attract the lowrider market?  They will most likely be attending or already have a reason not to attend.   Its to get new people to attend the show that otherwise would not.  Now the question is, would the common "party like a rockstar" club goer go to a lowrider car show?  Or would they more likely be at a HeatWave or some Import Tuner rally?
> *


Some people don't go clubbing since their days of going out and hanging out with drunks and attention wh0ez is over. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 06:39 PM~8861710
> *he misses his hrny brn eyez.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 07:41 PM~8861717
> *Some people don't go clubbing since their days of going out and hanging out with drunks and attention wh0ez is over.   :biggrin:
> *


some people dont go since they had their 4th dwi, and have to breath into machine to start their car. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 07:39 PM~8861710
> *he misses his hrny brn eyez.
> *


kind of figured that. p-whooped.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 06:42 PM~8861730
> *kind of figured that.  p-whooped.
> *




que que?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 06:42 PM~8861727
> *some people dont go since they had their 4th dwi, and have to breath into machine to start their car.  :roflmao:
> *


mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 07:42 PM~8861727
> *some people dont go since they had their 4th dwi, and have to breath into machine to start their car.  :roflmao:
> *


3rd esa! LOL

nah got better things to spend time doing. comcast cable isn't free cabron :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

here you go ellie. you can get back in the business...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364510


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 06:49 PM~8861780
> *here you go ellie.  you can get back in the business...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364510
> *



Already.com That dude is pretty cool. I forgot his name though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that aint that bad though. theres someone i know (no names).. stays in valley.. had 4 dwi's.. judge told em jail or take this medication.. that swells up his throat..and makes it difficult to drink too much.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 24 2007, 07:47 PM~8861771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my company hiring. PM me for details.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 07:51 PM~8861794
> *Already.com That dude is pretty cool. I forgot his name though.
> *


wonder if it's the same guy that was taking pics at yesterday's carshow. good people and out there doing a good job. surprised not that many hlc car clubs didn't show up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 07:55 PM~8861827
> *wonder if it's the same guy that was taking pics at yesterday's carshow.  good people and out there doing a good job.  surprised not that many hlc car clubs didn't show up.
> *


those dudes that were at one of those bbq's at mcgregor. i think. we was saying "is that spokes-n-juice?" lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 07:57 PM~8861839
> *those dudes that were at one of those bbq's at mcgregor.  i think.  we was saying "is that spokes-n-juice?"  lol
> *


might be another guy. he had two girls walking around promoting his website/business.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 06:25 PM~8861616
> *What is the goal of the event? To bring in the regulars that dont buy shyt anyways or to gain as much general exposure as possible and get a return on the money spent on the event and the calendar?
> 
> I say hire a promotions company that speciallizes on this type of release. One Voice Media is one. They have reasonable prices. You get alot for your money, they handle  promoting the event and gaining sponsors like big name beer and liquors (no money may need to come out of your pockets, or whoever).  They will draw up a list of people that will be invited, people that will somehow be interested in the event to do business. They will send out press releases to all types of media that will give even wider exposure to the calendar/company... They handle the venue, the entrance fees, the scheduling of celebrities (if thats what you ask for), etc.
> ...



The goal is to be as self sufficient as possible...wear as many hats as possible...and not have to pay someone else to do something. You know bout dat que no?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. nevermind. those dudes were carclub magazine or something like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 07:58 PM~8861854
> *The goal is to be as self sufficient as possible...wear as many hats as possible...and not have to pay someone else to do something.  You know bout dat que no?
> *


where does college come into play? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 07:58 PM~8861854
> *The goal is to be as self sufficient as possible...wear as many hats as possible...and not have to pay someone else to do something.  You know bout dat que no?
> *


he knows all about that.. dont you remember spokes-n-juice? lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 06:33 PM~8861669
> *good idea, I went to a Mercedes-Benz model unveiling once and they had the cars sitting out front of the club, it attracted other passers by to the event.
> *


That IS a good idea....which is why it cant be the weekend of the show, everyone will be set up and I was thinking of renting a place as opposed to doing it at an established club.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 08:00 PM~8861877
> *That IS a good idea....which is why it cant be the weekend of the show, everyone will be set up and I was thinking of renting a place as opposed to doing it at an established club.
> *


well, do it weekend before. if not this time..next time. namean. and you can do it at high traffic location.. like wings-n-more. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 06:59 PM~8861867
> *where does college come into play?  :dunno:
> *


thats a quote verbatim between mr ellie and myself.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 06:58 PM~8861854
> *The goal is to be as self sufficient as possible...wear as many hats as possible...and not have to pay someone else to do something.  You know bout dat que no?
> *



That will only take you so far... learn from my mistakes grasshopper.

Let the experts take charge invest some money into the project and watch it come back several fold.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 08:01 PM~8861892
> *thats a quote verbatim between mr ellie and myself.
> *


 hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 07:01 PM~8861892
> *thats a quote verbatim between mr ellie and myself.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Monday Night Beatblock w/ DJ Mystery.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 06:59 PM~8861869
> *he knows all about that..  dont you remember spokes-n-juice?  lol
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 08:05 PM~8861929
> *:cheesy:
> *


I would have put your old mags too good use but they are too stiff to wipe my shit.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 07:06 PM~8861943
> *I would have put your old mags too good use but they are too stiff to wipe my shit.
> *



quality paper.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 08:07 PM~8861951
> *quality paper.
> *


makes good colorful paper airplanes though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 08:07 PM~8861951
> *quality paper.
> *


least there was something quality about it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 07:11 PM~8861986
> *least there was something quality about it.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey buey, ese mensaje en tu cellio esta mas paisa que la chingada! :thumbsdown: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *switches4life*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 06:29 PM~8862130
> *hey buey, ese mensaje en tu cellio esta mas paisa que la chingada!  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: try again :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2007, 08:30 PM~8862151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: try again :uh:
> *


pinche mana no vale pa' las vergz! try again :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

pinche dj latin :twak: :twak: :buttkick: get off layitlow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2007, 08:54 PM~8862371
> *pinche dj latin :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick: get off layitlow
> *


 :worship: 

hey buey, bbq este sabado en el canton.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 05:33 PM~8862178
> *pinche mana no vale pa' las vergz!  try again  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 
:twak: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:   hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 24 2007, 08:57 PM~8862386
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :twak:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:      hno:
> *


cpr :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 04:55 PM~8861403
> *Exactly...should I bother trying to attract the lowrider market?  They will most likely be attending or already have a reason not to attend.   Its to get new people to attend the show that otherwise would not.  Now the question is, would the common "party like a rockstar" club goer go to a lowrider car show?  Or would they more likely be at a HeatWave or some Import Tuner rally?
> Cool then we will have a huge part y in the back yard with the calendar models present and you can barbeque and charge $10 a head.!! :biggrin:
> Snob!! I have to park my own Mustang.... :0    :biggrin:
> *



to me it's all about $$$$, my $$$, b4 when i would "party like a rockstar" at the clubs downtown or any club i would drop $150,200, or 250 a night or weekend, all that $$$ and all i had to show for was a hangover and memories of what i can remember. Only time i got to a club is for a friend or family members b-day or party.. fk that i've had too many close calls at the clubs that i'd rather stay at home on a sat night, bbqing and drinking of just have a blockbuster night.. i will go to a bar/pub b4 i go to a club.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 05:29 PM~8861643
> *free booze and/or bbq.. and i'll show up everytime.
> *



my house sunday 9/30

imma smoke some yard birds, chorizo and grill some fajitas....BYOB :biggrin:

those that wonna attend pm for directions


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 24 2007, 05:51 PM~8861794
> *Already.com That dude is pretty cool. I forgot his name though.
> *



jay villa


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2007, 06:56 PM~8862383
> *:worship:
> 
> hey buey, bbq este sabado en el canton.
> *


FULL-O-BULL
COOKERS



We would like to invite everyone to the 25th Annual 
Pasadena Livestock Show & Rodeo on September 28 & 29, 2007

Everyone come out and party with us at the Pasadena Cook-Off. Friday night we will have a live band “Dfyant” along with Alex Charry from Audio Sound Productions. Audio Sound Productions will also be with out on Saturday night. No invitations or wristbands needed just come out and have a good time. See you all there!


Pasadena Rodeo Grounds
7601 Red Bluff
Pasadena TX


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:15 PM~8862542
> *my house sunday 9/30
> 
> imma smoke some yard birds, chorizo and grill some fajitas....BYOB :biggrin:
> *


is that a type of pigeon?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 07:25 PM~8862593
> *is that a type of pigeon?
> *












if it don't rain gonna grill and watch the game


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

3 Members: chevylo97, HE_HATE_ME, *rivistyle*


shut up bish


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:11 PM~8862517
> *to me it's all about $$$$, my $$$, b4 when i would "party like a rockstar" at the clubs downtown or any club i would drop $150,200, or 250 a night or weekend, all that $$$ and all i had to show for was a hangover and memories of what i can remember.  Only time i got to a club is for a friend or family members b-day or party.. fk that i've had too many close calls at the clubs that i'd rather stay at home on a sat night, bbqing and drinking of just have a blockbuster night..  i will go to a bar/pub  b4 i go to a clubbing.
> *



new hobby i don't know about?? :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:30 PM~8862636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bird gonna disintegrate LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:34 PM~8862663
> *3 Members: chevylo97, HE_HATE_ME, rivistyle
> shut up bish
> *




the twinkie man speaks :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 06:39 PM~8861710
> *he misses his hrny brn eyez.
> *


:ugh:

Ellie is cool ppl. :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:35 PM~8862673
> *:ugh:
> 
> Ellie is cool ppl. :cheesy:
> *



how was your son party?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 08:30 PM~8862636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Too bad ill be outta town.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 09:35 PM~8862673
> *:ugh:
> 
> Ellie is cool ppl. :cheesy:
> *


where you been at stranger?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 24 2007, 07:35 PM~8862670
> *dig daddy has  speaken :uh:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:37 PM~8862689
> * Too bad ill be outta town.
> *



cant wait for my get away... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

spoken?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 08:36 PM~8862683
> *how was your son party?
> 
> *


It was good! He had a blast! Thanks for askin. :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 24 2007, 05:54 PM~8861393
> *I GUESS EMPIRE IS THE ONLY ONES THAT GO CLUBING....
> *


Shit ya'll aint the only ones


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:37 PM~8862689
> * Too bad ill be outta town.
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:38 PM~8862703
> *
> *



you seen the bathroom graffitti re: you???


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 08:37 PM~8862692
> *where you been at stranger?
> *


I've been here. Miss me huh? :cheesy: Lol! Jk!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 09:41 PM~8862728
> *I've been here. Miss me huh? :cheesy: Lol! Jk!
> *


dont get ahead of yourself there


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:40 PM~8862718
> *It was good! He had a blast! Thanks for askin. :cheesy:
> *



my weekend sucked had a cold ...kicked my ass friday and sat nite


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 08:40 PM~8862713
> *cant wait for my get away... :biggrin:
> *


You're goin to Mexico right? Lucky! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:42 PM~8862735
> *mine sucked had flu like cold over the weekend...kicked my ass friday and sat nite
> *


I think your car hauler is makin you sick, so imma do you a favor and take it off your hands.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:43 PM~8862739
> *You're goin to Mexico right? Lucky! :cheesy:
> *


back to the motherland  (cancun)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 08:42 PM~8862730
> *dont get ahead of yourself there
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 09:43 PM~8862739
> *You're goin to Mexico right? Lucky! :cheesy:
> *


first time I heard a Mexican trying to go back LOL JK Dave


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 08:42 PM~8862735
> *my weekend sucked had a cold ...kicked my ass friday and sat nite
> *


Sorry to hear that. Are ya feelin better now?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 09:44 PM~8862759
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 07:43 PM~8862749
> *I think your car hauler is makin you sick, so imma do you a favor and take it off your hands.
> *



u cant have it the fking trailer (j/k)brakes locked up on my compadre somewhere outside victoria,tx on wed nite. he soppose to get it fixed..need to call him ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:47 PM~8862791
> *u cant have it the fking trailer (j/k)brakes  locked up on my compadre somewhere outside  victoria,tx on wed nite. he soppose to get it fixed..need to call him ...
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 07:44 PM~8862761
> *first time I heard a Mexican trying to go back LOL JK Dave
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I have dual citizenship


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:45 PM~8862774
> *Sorry to hear that. Are ya feelin better now?
> *



alot better now


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 24 2007, 07:41 PM~8862727
> *you seen the bathroom graffitti re: you???
> :roflmao:
> *



which one :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:48 PM~8862804
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I have dual citizenship
> *


Thats like me saying im half "asshole" half "humanitarian". Im just an asshole. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 08:44 PM~8862758
> *back to the motherland   (cancun)
> *


I been wanting to go visit for awhile. If wanna stay in the city though. I'm not really a beach kinda person. I'm sure ya have fun. Hope yal don't get any hurricanes while ya are there. (knock on wood.) :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 07:47 PM~8862791
> *u cant have it the fking trailer (j/k)brakes  locked up on my compadre somewhere outside  victoria,tx on wed nite. he soppose to get it fixed..need to call him ...
> *


might as well sell it...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 07:50 PM~8862823
> *Thats like me saying im half "asshole" half "humanitarian". Im just an asshole.  :biggrin:
> *



according to my sister i'm an asshole... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:52 PM~8862840
> *according to my sister i'm an asshole... :biggrin:
> *


nah you cool ppl all sisters are like that, my sis thinks I'm Hitler, and I'm definitely not. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 08:49 PM~8862813
> *alot better now
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 09:54 PM~8862860
> *:thumbsup:
> *


when did you start caring for ppl?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 07:51 PM~8862827
> *I been wanting to go visit for awhile. If wanna stay in the city though. I'm not really a beach kinda person. I'm sure ya have fun. Hope yal don't get any hurricanes while ya are there. (knock on wood.) :biggrin:
> *



damn u said hurricanes..... :angry: 

I usaully go to Monterrey i have a sister and bother there...but when i was young i used to got to Mexico city alot and to our farm on Puebla... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 07:52 PM~8862840
> *according to my sister i'm an asshole... :biggrin:
> *



no seriously she hasn't spoken to me in 10 months :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Sep 24 2007, 09:15 PM~8862542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was born here, unlike some of ya'll (includes you chino)


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 09:59 PM~8862911
> *count me in.
> i was born here, unlike some of ya'll (includes you chino)
> *


being born on the border does not count fker! :cheesy: And I was born here which explains my impeccable linguistical prowess.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:59 PM~8862909
> *no seriously she hasn't spoken to me in 10 months :biggrin:
> *


holy crap, you prob are an asshole LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup big pimp


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 07:59 PM~8862911
> *count me in.
> i was born here, unlike some of ya'll (includes you chino)
> *



i was born here also, U.S. citizen by birth and Mexican citizen by naturalization


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2007, 07:52 PM~8862834
> *might as well sell it...
> *



uuuuuummmmmmm

NO :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2007, 10:02 PM~8862947
> *sup big pimp
> *


chillin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 10:03 PM~8862950
> *i was born here also,  U.S. citizen by birth and Mexican citizen by naturalization
> *


my bro in law wants duel citizenship too. I told him, this is AMERICA the greatest got damn country in the world. all you need is one citizenship!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 24 2007, 10:01 PM~8862930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 10:06 PM~8862974
> *when i said here.. i mean here.. herman hospital , july 1972..  certified non-mojo
> word
> *


herman, ole rich azz, I was born at Parkway


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 08:04 PM~8862964
> *my bro in law wants duel citizenship too. I told him, this is AMERICA the greatest got damn country in the world. all you need is one citizenship!
> *



true but my parents have property in Mexico and I have to be a citizen of mexico in order to inherit that property....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 10:07 PM~8862990
> *true but my parents have property in Mexico and I have to be a citizen of mexico in order to inherit that property....
> *


makes perfect sense, no need to further explain


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2007, 08:06 PM~8862974
> *when i said here.. i mean here.. herman hospital , july 1972..  certified non-mojo
> word
> *


fuck the herman system.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 08:07 PM~8862985
> *herman, ole rich azz, I was born at Parkway
> *



jeff davis sucka :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 10:10 PM~8863011
> *jeff davis sucka :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 08:10 PM~8863021
> *:dunno:
> *



closed down in the early 90's then got blown up on 98 or 99


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 08:55 PM~8862876
> *when did you start caring for ppl?
> *


Don't get jealous! :ugh: Lol!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2007, 10:44 PM~8855666
> *another hopper about to hit the streets?
> *


 :yes:  MAGNIFICOS.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 08:57 PM~8862889
> *damn u said hurricanes..... :angry:
> 
> I usaully go to Monterrey i have a sister and bother there...but when i was young i used to got to Mexico city alot and to our farm on Puebla... :biggrin:
> *


Cool! Mexico city is where I wanna go! :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 08:23 PM~8863112
> *Cool! Mexico city is where I wanna go! :cheesy:
> *


it's fun but can be dangerous


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 10:20 PM~8863086
> *Don't get jealous! :ugh:  Lol!
> *


ole mean azz :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:26 PM~8863135
> *it's fun but can be dangerous
> *


Yea I heard it got bad. I still wanna visit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:10 PM~8863011
> *jeff davis sucka :biggrin:
> *


Memorial southwest. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2007, 09:26 PM~8863137
> *ole mean azz :angry:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2007, 10:31 PM~8863213
> *Memorial southwest. :biggrin:
> *


$$$$$$ :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 10:23 PM~8863108
> *:yes:   MAGNIFICOS.
> *


you aint the only one busting out a new G body for da show homie! BELIEVE THAT!

you did go at the last show at the flea market but you going to have to do better than that this time :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 24 2007, 09:05 PM~8863633
> *you aint the only one busting out a new G body for da show homie! BELIEVE THAT!
> 
> you did go at the last show at the flea market but you going to have to do better than that this time :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 08:52 PM~8862840
> *according to my sister i'm an asshole... :biggrin:
> *


 my sister says the same thing about me...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 24 2007, 11:05 PM~8863633
> *you aint the only one busting out a new G body for da show homie! BELIEVE THAT!
> 
> you did go at the last show at the flea market but you going to have to do better than that this time :biggrin:
> *


yeah homie, but u have to remeber im hopping on a v-8 and its a caddy....try hopping something that heavy,on a single then come see me...  on the other hand this aint my first hopper, not to talk shit but one of my other cars already been on truccha videos for long time...i know that dont make better than ya, but im waiting for someone very dedicated to take over so i can retire....till then ya boyz keep trying.....remeber on a v-8, build your self a caddy homie and will even chunk some money to make it intrestin...and it only gets better!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

caddy vs. caddy. 

how much money u talkin bout


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LIKE SOME OLD SCHOOL TOLD ME IN THA PIN, EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASS HOLES EVERYONE HAS ONE....TAKE IT LIKE A MAN :biggrin: BY THE WAY NICE MEETING U....MEMBER ITS JUST FOR FUN!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2007, 11:45 PM~8863995
> *caddy vs. caddy.
> 
> how much money u talkin bout
> *


IS IT URS AND DID U BUILD IT!!!  LIKE I SAY BUILD UR SELF A CADDY AND COME TALK TOO ME.... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 10:48 PM~8864033
> *LIKE SOME OLD SCHOOL TOLD ME IN THA PIN, EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASS HOLES EVERYONE HAS ONE....TAKE IT LIKE A MAN :biggrin: BY THE WAY NICE MEETING U....MEMBER ITS JUST FOR FUN!!!
> *


waddup tony...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 03:21 PM~8860776
> *Question:
> 
> For a Los Magnificos Calendar Release Party at a downtown or midtown club...or anything revolving around the lolow community, who all would actually go?!?  The reason I ask is I spend Soooo much time trying to find a nice spot, with a balance of the right music, dress code, prices, etc.  The problem is I spend all that effort listening to people on here and trying to accomodate, yet they dont even bother going to the event. A good example was the Majestics party, or even last years Calendar deal at Havana.  Last year several people did go...it was also Los Birthday party.
> ...


hey man ima have to holla at u so we can do somethin for my boy party he wana do somethin big we had a good time at milan(probably cuz we was suuuuuuuuuuper drunk) even tho there was not that many people there but we deff wana do somethin there and promote it pretty big so wat u think???? his bday like oct 26 he was thinkin like a holloween type sht but hit me up tell me wat u think


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2007, 11:52 PM~8864066
> *waddup tony...
> *


CHILLIN BRO CHEKIN OUT ALL THIS SHIT!!!!!U KNOW , SAME OLD SHIT...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 09:50 PM~8864050
> *IS IT URS AND DID U BUILD IT!!!  LIKE I SAY BUILD UR SELF A CADDY AND COME TALK TOO ME.... :biggrin:
> *


dont get scared


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ooooops that was suppose to be a pm fuck it ohwell?????????? :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 10:55 PM~8864097
> *CHILLIN BRO CHEKIN OUT ALL THIS SHIT!!!!!U KNOW , SAME OLD SHIT...
> *


herd about the new project, good luck with it homie..dont hurt them too bad...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2007, 11:55 PM~8864099
> *dont get scared
> *


AINT SCARED  HOMIE, BUT SMART....U HAVE THE MONEY, BUT I HAVE THE KNOWLEDGE AND THA SWITCH... :biggrin: UR ALRIGHT EVEN THOUGH IVE NEVER MET U ...BUT IM NOT SCARED


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 09:59 PM~8864134
> *AINT SCARED   HOMIE, BUT SMART....U HAVE THE MONEY, BUT I HAVE THE KNOWLEDGE AND THA SWITCH... :biggrin: UR ALRIGHT EVEN THOUGH IVE NEVER MET U ...BUT IM NOT SCARED
> *


 :0 OOOOOOOOOOOOH CAN ANYBODY SAY................ HOUSECALL????????????????????????????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is a V8 missing body panels and moldings, equivalent to a 6 cylinder thats complete????


:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2007, 11:57 PM~8864114
> *herd about the new project, good luck with it homie..dont hurt them too bad...
> *


DONT WORRY HOMIE ILL TAKE IT EASY ON THEM, EVERY DOG HAS ITS DAY AND SO DO I.......BUT TILL THEN ILL KEEP ON BREAKING THEM OFF


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2007, 12:01 AM~8864158
> *is a V8 missing body panels and moldings, equivalent to a 6 cylinder thats complete????
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ITS TILL HOPPIN!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 25 2007, 12:00 AM~8864140
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOH CAN ANYBODY SAY................ HOUSECALL????????????????????????????
> *


IM READY WHEN AND WHERE!!! :thumbsup: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN, U JUST GAVE ME AND IDEA  ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 10:04 PM~8864179
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS TILL HOPPIN!!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

josefina....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 11:02 PM~8864170
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE ILL TAKE IT EASY ON THEM, EVERY DOG HAS ITS DAY AND SO DO I.......BUT TILL THEN ILL KEEP ON BREAKING THEM OFF
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 10:05 PM~8864194
> *IM READY WHEN AND WHERE!!! :thumbsup: SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN, U JUST GAVE ME AND IDEA  ..
> *


OOOOOOOH SHIT MAYNEHOLUP.COM LET ME KNOW WHEN N WERE I WANA SEE MY FUTURE COMP!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2007, 12:05 AM~8864195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK GOOD BRO JUST BECAREFUL WHEN U HOOKIN THEM UP, CALL ME IF U NEED HELP :0 ....HOPE THEY DO THE JOB!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 10:09 PM~8864229
> *LOOK GOOD BRO JUST BECAREFUL WHEN U HOOKIN THEM UP, CALL ME IF U NEED HELP :0 ....HOPE THEY DO THE JOB!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2007, 11:43 PM~8863984
> *yeah homie, but u have to remeber im hopping on a v-8 and its a caddy....try hopping something that heavy,on a single then come see me...  on the other hand this aint my first hopper, not to talk shit but one of my other cars already been on truccha videos for long time...i know that dont make better than ya, but im waiting for someone very dedicated to take over so i can retire....till then ya boyz keep trying.....remeber on a v-8, build your self a caddy homie and will even chunk some money to make it intrestin...and it only gets better!!!! :biggrin:
> *


my cutty was a v-8 now i'm going to build something better all i'm saying is your going to have to do better than that  

its all in fun hoime i wouldn't want you to retire or anything!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2007, 12:01 AM~8864158
> *is a V8 missing body panels and moldings, equivalent to a 6 cylinder thats complete????
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

*WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK " DJ LATIN" & "DJ SHORT DOG" FOR COMING OUT TO THE LAY-N-LOW CARSHOW AND DOING THERE THING THIS SUNDAY....IT WAS GREAT....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 01:12 PM~8859920
> *ummm what does "  :0  " mean?!?  Is that good or bad?!?!  :0  :0
> *


It's good!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 25 2007, 06:38 AM~8865176
> *It's good!
> *



Cool thanks...its an image more influenced by your style...Now I just gotta find out the dimensions of the space for it on the calendar so I can make it accordingly.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Tuesday


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 05:42 AM~8865187
> *Cool thanks...its an image more influenced by your style...Now I just gotta find out the dimensions of the space for it on the calendar so I can make it accordingly.
> *



Making things accordingly is hard... it's even harder to stray from my style to come up with a design for the older, sophisticated crowd. 










Main thing is to always do it as requested but not make it too obvious...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yes


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 05:43 AM~8865399
> *yes
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Sep 25 2007, 07:46 AM~8865411
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2007, 07:17 AM~8865307
> *Tuesday
> *


si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tuesday>Monday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes Tuesday IS greater than Monday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

put on a different hat....you will feel better :0 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 25 2007, 09:29 AM~8865540
> *no
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tuesday>Monday
Wednesday=Humpday
Thursday>Wednesday
Friday>(Monday+Tuesday+Wednesday+Thursday)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

YAY ME!!



















Imma go to WACO for the Estrella CC show :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 25 2007, 09:22 AM~8865821
> *do it
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

pretty dead in here.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2007, 03:34 PM~8867670
> *pretty dead in here.
> *


THEY MISS LATIN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2007, 03:34 PM~8867670
> *pretty dead in here.
> *


see, ya'll suck without me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2007, 02:53 PM~8867797
> *THEY MISS LATIN
> *


Sucks for them


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2007, 03:09 PM~8867938
> *see, ya'll suck without me.
> *


:uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 24 2007, 10:55 PM~8864093
> *hey man ima have to holla at u so we can do somethin for my boy party he wana do somethin big we had a good time at milan(probably cuz we was suuuuuuuuuuper drunk) even tho there was not that many people there but we deff wana do somethin there and promote it pretty big so wat u think???? his bday like oct 26 he was thinkin like a holloween type sht but hit me up tell me wat u think
> *


I am not a promoter...nor would I bother putting anything about it on here. Best thing is go on a saturday, meet up with the promoter...see if they gonna be around that time and plan something with them....my boy ric and I arent doing Milan....we are moving to another spot for Fridays and Saturdays...and I am gonna do a monthly Thursday with South Nox Inc.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2007, 04:38 PM~8868107
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 24 2007, 09:42 PM~8863964
> *my sister says the same thing about me...
> *


That's weird my brother is an ass :biggrin: hole too.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2007, 04:05 PM~8868333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:11 PM~8862517
> *to me it's all about $$$$, my $$$, b4 when i would "party like a rockstar" at the clubs downtown or any club i would drop $150,200, or 250 a night or weekend, all that $$$ and all i had to show for was a hangover and memories of what i can remember.  Only time i got to a club is for a friend or family members b-day or party.. fk that i've had too many close calls at the clubs that i'd rather stay at home on a sat night, bbqing and drinking of just have a blockbuster night..  i will go to a bar/pub  b4 i go to a club.
> *


x2 can relate


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2007, 09:23 PM~8862579
> *FULL-O-BULL
> COOKERS
> We would like to invite everyone to the 25th Annual
> ...


not that far from the crib.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

the Hypnotized car show pics are up at the HLC website.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2007, 06:03 PM~8868736
> *:uh:
> *


she said purple. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2007, 04:24 PM~8868830
> *not that far from the crib.
> *



not at all i will be there (maybe friday) saturday for sure at full-o-bull cookers, at los pistoleros cookers and maybe at big bertha y los amigos if my wife's uncle don't kick me out b/c i'm the asshole :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 04:45 PM~8868918
> *the Hypnotized car show pics are up at the HLC website.
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 25 2007, 03:53 PM~8867797
> *THEY MISS LATIN
> *













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

1st Concept Version 11"x4":












2nd Version:











3rd Concept Version 11"x4"


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY EVERYONE....WE ARE HAVING A PRE SHOW PARTY AT EMILIANO'S ON I-10 AND WAYSIDE THIS THURSDAY.

COME OUT AND CHILL BEFORE THE SHOW WITH SOME DRINK SPECIALS. THEY ARE HAVE A SWISHAHOUSE PERFORMANCE PLUS HUSTLEBORN ENTERTAINMENT WILL BE THERE WITH DJ ROLLIN.

COME OUT AND ENJOY.

SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

my opinion



> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 07:34 PM~8869261
> *1st Concept Version 11"x4":
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 05:34 PM~8869261
> *1st Concept Version 11"x4":
> 
> 
> ...


3rd version gets my approval...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Sep 25 2007, 07:02 PM~8869439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...I am happiest with the third one....now just to see if it suits the complete project that image is supposed to be a part of.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I like the third one...can you email me a high res copy, so I can work with it on our end?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 25 2007, 07:16 PM~8869535
> *I like the third one...can you email me a high res copy, so I can work with it on our end?
> *


whats the email addy??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 06:49 PM~8869747
> *whats the email addy??
> *


[email protected]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2007, 07:51 PM~8869763
> *[email protected]
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2007, 07:51 PM~8869763
> *[email protected]
> *


 :roflmao: damnit I left my self open for that one!! :biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

a wisae man once told me...

if you give to the poor, you get poor. 

just spitting some wisdom for you kids


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 25 2007, 08:16 PM~8869919
> *a wisae man once told me...
> 
> if you give to the poor, you get poor.
> ...


Yeah, thats why I never let that scary mufukka lookin like predator with gold teef at the corner of Hilcroft and Gulfton wash my window hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 25 2007, 08:54 PM~8869789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2007, 08:51 PM~8869763
> *[email protected]
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 06:55 PM~8869794
> *:roflmao: damnit I left my self open for that one!!  :biggrin:
> *


got em??
damn my stomach hurts from laughing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 25 2007, 04:36 PM~8868084
> *Sucks for them
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 25 2007, 07:32 PM~8869249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HIJUELACHINGADA! :burn:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 09:30 PM~8870074
> *Yeah, thats why I never let that scary mufukka lookin like predator with gold teef at the corner of Hilcroft and Gulfton wash my window  hno:
> *


hhaha i hate it when they try to that bullshit, cause you already know theyre just gonna make it dirty
i like to drive up a little while theyre doing it, that way i hit em hard enough for them to get the message


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 25 2007, 10:58 PM~8871338
> *hhaha i hate it when they try to that bullshit, cause you already know theyre just gonna make it dirty
> i like to drive up a little while theyre doing it, that way i hit em hard enough for them to get the message
> *


I usually just turn on the built in window cleaners that were installed at the factory in case I needed a window cleaning. Damnit havent they realized they've been replaced by machines. Naw this one guy I seen arrested by 5 cops at that corner and like days later he out there again....he is tall and kinda strong looking...lazy mufukka should get a job. I bet if someone paid him to wash cars as a regular job, he'd bounce cause the man holding him down and he'd expect to make $12/hr. He aint disabled thats for damn sure. I dont contribute, EVER, to the vagrant and panhandler situation in Houston. If it were up to me I'd drive around paintballin them fools! :0 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 07:30 PM~8870074
> *Yeah, thats why I never let that scary mufukka lookin like predator with gold teef at the corner of Hilcroft and Gulfton wash my window  hno:
> *


I always give to the people that I see are clearly handicap. I help my friends too that have kids and a dead beat husband. Like school clothes or school supplies, but it's true most rich people don't give and if they give they want something in return.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hmmmm I dont know about that.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2007, 08:37 PM~8870716
> *HIJUELACHINGADA! :burn:
> *


That Miss Latin picture made me start a diet. That was gross.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 26 2007, 05:04 AM~8872296
> *hmmmm I dont know about that.
> *


I'm sure they're people rich and good and poor and bad, but I try and be on the good side.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

true


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 26 2007, 06:02 AM~8872292
> *I always give to the people that I see are clearly handicap.  I help my friends too that have kids and a dead beat husband.  Like school clothes or school supplies, but it's true most rich people don't give and if they give they want something in return.
> *


Ok on Chimney Rock there is a guy with no legs and pushes himself around on a skateboard...that guy I can understand....some of these guys are better fit than I am....and if I, you, he and she all keep giving them money.....whats to motivate them to get their a$$ off the corner and stop begging?!?! Or providing some service you dont want like washing your windows!! Now I pay a fool $10 to wash my car for real...but not to make my windows dirtier at a stop light and be all on my car when the light turns green. They friggin impede traffic and are a nuisance. Maybe I am cold hearted and un-sympathetic....which is probably a shock to everyone who thinks I am such a "nice guy"....But there is no similarity between that situation and having a friend that has a loser baby-daddy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: swangincustoms


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 26 2007, 07:30 AM~8872542
> *ok
> *


thats one way to avoid stating your opinion. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/431967060.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/427109693.html

rear car .. ive helped resore one like this in better shape..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/425262118.html


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

who's going to DJ Screwfest?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 26 2007, 09:54 AM~8873264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that guy call you about taking pictures??? I had to pass on the opportunity to fulfill other long trem commitments.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 09:36 AM~8873164
> *thats one way to avoid stating your opinion. :uh:
> *



ok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 26 2007, 10:11 AM~8873396
> *ok
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 10:09 AM~8873385
> *Now that hot rod is sweeeeeet and my style, but 20000?!??!  and did i read that first one right?!? 5000 for a convertible?!?  hmm maybe I should sell the dakota to get some cash.  Unless SOMEONE was serious about sponsoring it to be a hopper  :0
> Did that guy call you about taking pictures???  I had to pass on the opportunity to fulfill other long trem commitments.
> *


yup the firts is a removable chop for 5k and looks decent miht take a tripn check it and that rod id clean but can be built for less than half


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 26 2007, 10:17 AM~8873451
> *yup the firts is a removable chop for 5k and looks decent miht take a tripn check it and that rod id clean but can be built for less than half
> *


yeah I want me an evil looking lowrider hotrod or like the continental in that Manson video for Tainted Love. That would be my dream car. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. look at convo i had..

IMPALAon20s: u send invite for your party to darkness? 
CrazyLacy111: haha
CrazyLacy111: no
CrazyLacy111: lol
CrazyLacy111: he is freaky
IMPALAon20s: lol 
CrazyLacy111: talking freaky to me
CrazyLacy111: hahaha
CrazyLacy111: lol
CrazyLacy111: am like uh ok no
CrazyLacy111: hahaha
CrazyLacy111: *asked him something about cars* 
CrazyLacy111: *dudes like i'll buff and wax u* 
CrazyLacy111: hahaha
CrazyLacy111: LOL
CrazyLacy111: O


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2007, 10:46 AM~8873635
> *ha.. look at convo i had..
> 
> IMPALAon20s:  u send invite for your party to darkness?
> ...



hey did you leave off the part where you captain'd her? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 26 2007, 10:55 AM~8873273
> *who's going to DJ Screwfest?
> *


deeeeezzzzzzzz nuuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2007, 10:48 AM~8873650
> *deeeeezzzzzzzz  nuuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


That must be the only part of you going then


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 11:48 AM~8873647
> *hey did you leave off the part where you captain'd her? :0
> *


 IMPALAon20s: tell em "no.. you'll leave me wrinkled"


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Nix :wave: Are you going to Screwfest?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2007, 10:51 AM~8873666
> *IMPALAon20s:  tell em "no.. you'll leave me wrinkled"
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MPALAon20s: so, what kinda mack lines darkness used on you so far? 
CrazyLacy111: haha jst kept saying stuff perverted like
CrazyLacy111: i asked him about bumping out my fender and then buffing it bc is jst dented
CrazyLacy111: not scratched or anything
CrazyLacy111: and he was like i'll buff you
CrazyLacy111: and more shit
CrazyLacy111: like u can come over and we'll work out a deal
CrazyLacy111: lol
IMPALAon20s: you should do it, trade some ass for whole paint job.. man can spray candy. 
CrazyLacy111: sick...
CrazyLacy111: <<--- not hooker
CrazyLacy111: lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

IMPALAon20s: wish i could make it to ur party, so i can get drunk and grab ur sis's azz again.. 
CrazyLacy111: omg
IMPALAon20s: or yours again 
CrazyLacy111: ur a dork


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2007, 05:34 PM~8869261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looks good...did you try spelling Medusa with a different font? I know it's a matter of font preference, but I usually try to stay 100miles away from the old english style font... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I WAAAAS gonna ask who she be...BUt, you been there...so imma pass. :banghead:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 26 2007, 11:15 AM~8873858
> *:thumbsup:  Looks good...did you try spelling Medusa with a different font? I know it's a matter of font preference, but I usually try to stay 100miles away from the old english style font... :biggrin:
> *



Actually yeah...me too...I use a font explorer that will do the word I want in every font I have available and list them all for me....it gets tedious looking at over 800 renditions of the same word...and I do all caps and only first letter to see the difference. That was just the first one I came across.....I also stay away from illegible graffitti fonts.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2007, 10:01 AM~8873747
> *MPALAon20s:  so, what kinda mack lines darkness used on you so far?
> CrazyLacy111:  haha jst kept saying stuff perverted like
> CrazyLacy111:  i asked him about bumping out my fender and then buffing it bc is jst dented
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 12:17 AM~8871462
> *I usually just turn on the built in window cleaners that were installed at the factory in case I needed a window cleaning.  Damnit havent they  realized they've been replaced by machines.  Naw this one guy I seen arrested by 5 cops at that corner and like days later he out there again....he is tall and kinda strong looking...lazy mufukka should get a job.  I bet if someone paid him to wash cars as a regular job, he'd bounce cause the man holding him down and he'd expect to make $12/hr.  He aint disabled thats for damn sure.  I dont contribute, EVER, to the vagrant and panhandler situation in Houston.  If it were up to me I'd drive around paintballin them fools! :0  :angry:
> *


i hate those guys but i have to admit, i kinda like those encounters, they always make me laugh. it never fails.
i denied one guy and he went to the car next to me and he got some change from her and then he came back to my window to show me he had some change... haha shit was hilarious


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYBODY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Sep 26 2007, 11:42 AM~8873993
> *i hate those guys but i have to admit, i kinda like those encounters, they always make me laugh. it never fails.
> i denied one guy and he went to the car next to me and he got some change from her and then he came back to my window to show me he had some change... haha shit was hilarious
> *


One guy on 610 and wayside area moans and whimpers begging for food...for him AND his dog. A true face of misery. I asked why didnt he just eat the dog...he ignored me....I got ignored by a vagrant?!?!? I'll be damned. I see him riding hi bicycle around from one spot to another...they are like a group and they trade off spots. I just cant help but laugh at his theatrics.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

hahahah ive seen a midget bum before... now i can die happy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 26 2007, 09:45 AM~8873204
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/431967060.html
> *


would look good on these i just picked up :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 26 2007, 12:00 PM~8874085
> *would look good on these i just picked up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



It sure would!!! I am thinking how fast I can sell my truck to get cash...keep the stang as a daily and have that as a custom....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 12:04 PM~8874111
> *It sure would!!! I am thinking how fast I can sell my truck to get cash...keep the stang as a daily and have that as a custom....
> *



hell yeah...i'd like to see that car in person.....looks clean from that picture.....i got lucky on these wheels....my homie called me and told me he was selling them....his uncle had them on a 78 t-bird back in 97.....had to get em.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 26 2007, 12:10 PM~8874153
> *hell yeah...i'd like to see that car in person.....looks clean from that picture.....i got lucky on these wheels....my homie called me and told me he was selling them....his uncle had them on a 78 t-bird back in 97.....had to get em.....
> *


cuanto?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 12:18 PM~8874206
> *cuanto?
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:  

if i tell you, i have to kill you.... :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 26 2007, 01:12 PM~8874570
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> 
> if i tell you, i have to kill you.... :0
> *



well you better bring some silver bullets, garlic, a crucifix and decapatate me!!! Otherwise...go ahead and just tell me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 26 2007, 01:10 PM~8874153
> *hell yeah...i'd like to see that car in person.....looks clean from that picture.....i got lucky on these wheels....my homie called me and told me he was selling them....his uncle had them on a 78 t-bird back in 97.....had to get em.....
> *


get off his nuts already capitan'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 26 2007, 02:12 PM~8874570
> *:uh:    :biggrin:
> 
> if i tell you, i have to kill you.... :0
> *


if you paid anything over $500 you stupid. cause i know place in town has a set of those with tires for that much.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 26 2007, 12:10 PM~8874153
> *hell yeah...i'd like to see that car in person.....looks clean from that picture.....i got lucky on these wheels....my homie called me and told me he was selling them....his uncle had them on a 78 t-bird back in 97.....had to get em.....
> *


 car is in the valley.... take a trip right qiuck or contact them for more pics


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 26 2007, 11:00 AM~8874085
> *would look good on these i just picked up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



now u can go to screwfest :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 26 2007, 04:19 PM~8875243
> *now u can go to screwfest :biggrin:
> *


or harlem Knights. :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Sep 26 2007, 01:15 PM~8874586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: ....not swangas....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 26 2007, 04:19 PM~8875243
> *now u can go to screwfest :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Dave you're wrong.... these poke the wrong way (in) not out :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Sep 26 2007, 05:07 PM~8875597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why you can score those cheap.. its other kind that cost grip.. mac2lac just got fk'd!! :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2007, 05:19 PM~8875682
> *call wholesale wheel & tire on spencer..  they have set there they can't get ride of at that price.. you got fk'd..
> thats why you can score those cheap.. its other kind that cost grip..  mac2lac just got fk'd!!    :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 26 2007, 07:07 AM~8872301
> *That Miss Latin picture made me start a diet.  That was gross.
> *


que que?? which one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just checked, wholesale said they already sold that set for $600. :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 26 2007, 08:55 AM~8873273
> *who's going to DJ Screwfest?
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 26 2007, 04:45 PM~8875893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Ham's or did the new ones come in?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 10:55 AM~8874054
> *One guy on 610 and wayside area moans and whimpers begging for food...for him AND his dog.  A true face of misery.  I asked why didnt he just eat the dog...he ignored me....I got ignored by a vagrant?!?!? I'll be damned.  I see him riding hi bicycle around from one spot to another...they are like a group and they trade off spots.  I just cant help but laugh at his theatrics.
> *


Oh I forgot to mention that on 610 by Shephard right in front of Taco Cabana there's a guy there asking for money at 2 am. I always pray I don't get the red light. He scares me. He comes right up to your window and knocks. Auh.... Can't he make his job an 8 to 5 like the rest of us. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 26 2007, 07:35 PM~8876908
> *Oh I forgot to mention that on 610 by Shephard right in front of Taco Cabana there's a guy there asking for money at 2 am.  I always pray I don't get the red light.  He scares me.  He comes right up to your window and knocks.  Auh....  Can't he make his job an 8 to 5 like the rest of us.  :biggrin:
> *


if I was packing...any guy walking up to my window at 2am would friggin get shot!! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 09:36 PM~8877305
> *if I was packing...any guy walking up to my window at 2am would friggin get shot!! :angry:
> *


slow down killa.. guns are bad.. hno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 26 2007, 03:11 PM~8875625
> *Sorry Dave you're wrong.... these poke the wrong way (in) not out :biggrin:
> *


I know just trying to have some fun... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 07:36 PM~8877305
> *if I was packing...any guy walking up to my window at 2am would friggin get shot!! :angry:
> *



key word: IF 

i always ride dirty :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 26 2007, 09:55 PM~8877452
> *key word: IF
> 
> i always ride dirty :cheesy:
> *


not me, guns are dangerous.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 26 2007, 09:55 PM~8877452
> *key word: IF
> 
> i always ride dirty :cheesy:
> *



***** the only thing you packin is fudge :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8877513
> ****** the only thing you packin is fudge  :uh:
> *



bish that's you here is the proof you sent me earlier 2day...eat corn see it on morn


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8877513
> ****** the only thing you packin is fudge  :uh:
> *



Posts: 4,304
Joined: Oct 2004
From: HELL, a.k.a HOusTon Texas
Car Club: hi*t it from the back c.c.*


fucking queer


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 26 2007, 08:15 PM~8877581
> *bish that's you here is the proof you sent me earlier 2day...eat corn see it on morn
> 
> 
> ...




u are the one making fudge notice there is no toliet paper...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8877513
> ****** the only thing you packin is fudge  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LADIES NITE! $1 MARGARITAS TILL 10pm $2 DOMESTICS ALL NITE $3 IMPORTS ALL NITE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think i wanna be a promotor.. since seems like thats the thing to be in now adays. just like every fool with a cd burner wants to create their own record label. :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2007, 09:45 PM~8877801
> *think i wanna be a promotor..  since seems like thats the thing to be in now adays.  just like every fool with a cd burner wants to create their own record label.  :roflmao:
> *



:0 I just stick to pictures....wait...its the same for that too. "Gotta lot of sharks out there, trying to take a bite, whats hot." Chino Moreno - Deftones.

My friend Ric is the promoter...he was doing Milan...which we stopped...or I guess HE stopped doing. We gonna try another spot this Friday and if it works we will pick it up weekly. Not gonna bother sayin where...but you get the idea.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

WARNING












Thursdays










Fridays


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 10:48 PM~8877826
> *:0  I just stick to pictures....wait...its the same for that too.  "Gotta lot of sharks out there, trying to take a bite, whats hot." Chino Moreno - Deftones.
> 
> My friend Ric is the promoter...he was doing Milan...which we stopped...or I guess HE stopped doing.  We gonna try another spot this Friday and if it works we will pick it up weekly.  Not gonna bother sayin where...but you get the idea.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 10:54 PM~8877877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fashonable attire my nalgas.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what is fashionable


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

t-shirt
dickies
chucks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 12:03 AM~8878374
> *what is fashionable
> *


j.lo shades, and those jeans faded only in da front.. even for the guys.. :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

you are forgetting the pointy shoes and no sneakers..

Yeah if you really have to ask, u dont really belong. I was just dishing up my own dose of spam. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

then ya'll aint ready..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 10:51 PM~8878681
> *t-shirt
> dickies
> chucks
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't get me wrong Ms. Dani wears them all. I know sixty8imp pics are it didn't happen. I'll find one later today.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2007, 12:06 AM~8878769
> *then ya'll aint ready..
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not pimp!!! where are the fish?!?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 27 2007, 06:03 AM~8879494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Don't get me wrong Ms. Dani wears them all.  I know sixty8imp pics are it didn't happen.  I'll find one later today.
> *


I have a pic...from last years Krome Dome appreciation day and MsDani is sporting Dickies and chucks...but its not a good pic because she is shadowed. I can vouch for it though...Dani looks good sporting WHATEVER!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 06:39 AM~8879581
> *I have a pic...from last years Krome Dome appreciation day and MsDani is sporting Dickies and chucks...but its not a good pic because she is shadowed.  I can vouch for it though...Dani looks good sporting WHATEVER!! :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 08:54 PM~8877877
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is this flyer missing a side? if not...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 26 2007, 04:19 PM~8875682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boy you better reinforce those bitches....rebar and angle iron.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 27 2007, 07:24 AM~8879695
> *Is this flyer missing a side? if not...
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm well I didnt design it...so I cant account for it....but let me ask you, if it was put on upside down, what would be wrong by that?! Thanks for noticing though. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 26 2007, 09:48 PM~8877826
> *:0  I just stick to pictures....wait...its the same for that too.  "Gotta lot of sharks out there, trying to take a bite, whats hot." Chino Moreno - Deftones.
> 
> My friend Ric is the promoter...he was doing Milan...which we stopped...or I guess HE stopped doing.  We gonna try another spot this Friday and if it works we will pick it up weekly.  Not gonna bother sayin where...but you get the idea.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hmmmmm


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Boom chika wah wah :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2007, 08:46 AM~8880016
> *
> *



U liked that? :uh: 


made anyone famous lately? :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 09:50 AM~8880031
> *Boom chika wah wah :uh:
> *


Deeeeezz Nuutttzzzz..... :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2007, 08:55 AM~8880056
> *Deeeeezz Nuutttzzzz..... :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: 

Boom Chika Wah Wah Deeeeezz Nuutttzzzz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 08:55 AM~8880053
> *U liked that? :uh:
> made anyone famous lately? :0
> *


have u?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2007, 09:00 AM~8880072
> *have u?
> *



I never claimed to....u on the other hand....I think that was the line wasnt it?!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 09:07 AM~8880118
> *I never claimed to....u on the other hand....I think that was the line wasnt it?!
> *


i said it a few times ...lol!....but ur boy provoke had it as his tag line on MYSPACE LOL!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2007, 09:08 AM~8880129
> *i said it a few times ...lol!....but ur boy provoke had it as his tag line on MYSPACE LOL!
> *



I remember when you heard about that...I think it was back in the Spokes n Juice days... Fighting over a tagline... I think it went from "i'll make you famous" to "i'll get in your pants if you wanna get the cover". I feel sorry for the cover girl from the 3rd issue hahahahah


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 09:12 AM~8880148
> *I remember when you heard about that...I think it was back in the Spokes n Juice days... Fighting over a tagline... I think it went from "i'll make you famous"  to "i'll get in your pants if you wanna get the cover".  I feel sorry for the cover girl from the 3rd issue hahahahah
> *


nah that was never the line. Maybe on ongoing joke between everyone.......Wait what 3rd issue...lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 27 2007, 09:13 AM~8880162
> *nah that was never the line. Maybe on ongoing joke between everyone.......Wait what 3rd issue...lol! :biggrin:
> *



EXACTLY


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 09:20 AM~8880206
> *EXACTLY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

Just One Minute and Thirty-Six Seconds Closer to Smoke From the Crematorium


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

You've Had More Kids Pulled Out Of That Thing Than A Burning Orphanage


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

My Saturday Night Fever Turned Into A Sunday Morning Rash


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

The Night Pocohotass Spread Her Land O' Lakes


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

.	Can We Get Another Nail In The Coffin Of Culture Theft?


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

Twenty-Three Lubed Up Schizophrenics With Delusions Of Grandeur


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2007, 10:45 PM~8877801
> *think i wanna be a promotor..  since seems like thats the thing to be in now adays.  just like every fool with a cd burner wants to create their own record label.  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

Anything Jesus Does I Can Do Better


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

Priest With The Sexually Transmitted Diseases Get Out Of My Bed


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

Get Off The Cross, The Wood Is Needed


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

God Wants Us All To Work In Factories


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth+Sep 27 2007, 09:29 AM~8880290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah and then give him 10% of your salary AFTER taxes...almost worse than uncle sam!! Shouldnt salvation be tax deductible!?!? I know I'd go to church if it was a tax write off.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hmmmm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 08:46 AM~8880412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

You can have your 10% be a pre-tax deduction direct from your paycheck to your church of choice....kinda similar to your 401K or insurance deductions.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 09:54 AM~8880449
> *http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/
> *



I seen it....both the religion only clip and the whole 2 hour movie....I had been posting about it all over here and Myspace. Some say its fake and it has no substantiated sources and a bunch of empty facts. I think it does make you think though.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 09:54 AM~8880449
> *http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/
> *



:uh: 

http://www.alwaysbeready.com/index2.php?op...do_pdf=1&id=124


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 27 2007, 09:09 AM~8880531
> *:uh:
> 
> http://www.alwaysbeready.com/index2.php?op...do_pdf=1&id=124
> *


too much to read. i dont care about religion enuff to read that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 08:59 AM~8880474
> *I seen it....both the religion only clip and the whole 2 hour movie....I had been posting about it all over here and Myspace.  Some say its fake and it has no substantiated sources and a bunch of empty facts.  I think it does make you think though.
> *


makes more sense to me than a made up story about something that no one has hard evidence on.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 10:46 AM~8880412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah id go


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 10:12 AM~8880543
> *too much to read. i dont care about religion enuff to read that
> 
> 
> *


someone make it into a slide show for Lonestar.... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 10:13 AM~8880548
> *makes more sense to me than a made up story about something that no one has hard evidence on.
> *



are you serious? :0 

thats all i have to say about that...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea im serious. sorry im not a big follower on religion. why does it have to involve giving money, 10%. if there is a god. he can hear your prayers from a cardboard box living on the street. no need to go to church and donate money to someones pockets.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Wwwwooooooooooooowww....... From cars to hot pockets to poo pix and now we'er on to religion! This thread is mad!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 27 2007, 10:22 AM~8880622
> *Wwwwooooooooooooowww.......  From cars to hot pockets to poo pix and now we'er on to religion! This thread is mad!
> 
> *




ok back to poo...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 10:13 AM~8880548
> *makes more sense to me than a made up story about something that no one has hard evidence on.
> *



oh no...I totally agree...its like "here are these rules you MUST follow....of not you will burn for all eternity in some place that I cant show you but you must just believe me...not believing will get you to that place to...so believe anyway....give me 10% of your paycheck...procreate and raise your children in your image..."

meaning more and more money for churches exponentially..

"..and if you DO follow these rules you go to heaven, or get rewarded with 20 virgins, or reincarnate as a good person instead of a worm..." 

or whatever rendition of reward system you believe for following your commandments.

"...oh and go forth and spread the word...save your brothers...its the godly thing to do...and preach to the heathens and godless natives...the pagans...and if they dont accept the word of god...burn them as witches...behead them....but make sure you save as many as possible with the words of christ..."


Now if THAT aint the oldest damn pyramid scheme business....I dunno what is!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I should of just came to LIL for all the darned answers Ive been searching for all my life... 

sweet.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 27 2007, 10:35 AM~8880732
> *I should of just came to LIL for all the darned answers Ive been searching for all my life...
> 
> sweet.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 09:34 AM~8880721
> *oh no...I totally agree...its like "here are these rules you MUST follow....of not you will burn for all eternity in some place that I cant show you but you must just believe me...not believing will get you to that place to...so believe anyway....give me 10% of your paycheck...procreate and raise your children in your image..."
> 
> meaning more and more money for churches exponentially..
> ...


i agree with you. biggest ripoff in the world. make a whole nation of people believe in something no one has ever seen. genius.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

well unfortunately this is not one of those instances that you can just say "PICS OR IT DIDNT' HAPPEN".....

everyone has their own beliefs so who is right and who is wrong....only one way to find out......DIE.......

death is guaranteed, what you do with your life are decisions only you will have to face if that's what you believe.......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 27 2007, 10:35 AM~8880732
> *I should of just came to LIL for all the darned answers Ive been searching for all my life...
> 
> sweet.
> *


now go forth as the creature you are ....a human animal...accept that when you die...THATS it...wormy earth...dont miss out on life and experiencing because someone commanded it so. Pre marital sex...DO IT. Steal...DO IT....Kill...ANIMALS DO IT why cant you....Oh wait....there's the laws of man on top of the laws of god.....

Fcuk it...work your life away to pay your bills and raise your children and go to church....theres no time to actually live.

Just EXIST


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 10:37 AM~8880745
> *i agree with you.  biggest ripoff in the world. make a whole nation of people believe in something no one has ever seen.  genius.
> *


***** you still believe in the tooth fairy..... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 09:38 AM~8880760
> *well unfortunately this is not one of those instances that you can just say "PICS OR IT DIDNT' HAPPEN".....
> 
> everyone has their own beliefs so who is right and who is wrong....only one way to find out......DIE.......
> ...


thanks bud,


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 27 2007, 11:35 AM~8880732
> *I should of just came to LIL for all the darned answers Ive been searching for all my life...
> 
> sweet.
> *


Amen to that!




Preach on brother Hex!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Laughing always makes not having to think easier....just like religion comforts you in the concept of life after death. I guess I rather believe and there isnt a heaven in the end...than not believe and find out there is a hell.

If you do think about it though....why is the vatican soooo powerful it is its own friggin State?!?

Vatican City, officially State of the Vatican City is a landlocked sovereign city-state whose territory consists of a walled enclave within the city of Rome. At approximately 44 hectares (108.7 acres), it is the smallest independent state in the world.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 10:38 AM~8880764
> *now go forth as the creature you are ....a human animal...accept that when you die...THATS it...wormy earth...dont miss out on life and experiencing because someone commanded it so.  Pre marital sex...DO IT.  Steal...DO IT....Kill...ANIMALS DO IT why cant you....Oh wait....there's the laws of man on top of the laws of god.....
> 
> Fcuk it...work your life away to pay your bills and raise your children and go to church....theres no time to actually live.
> ...



Love it!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 27 2007, 10:43 AM~8880809
> *Love it!
> *


I thought YOU would


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 10:45 AM~8880827
> *I thought YOU would
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Stop me if you've heard this one...

What did the Christian tell the Catholic? You are STILL going to hell because you pray to the saints and to Virgin Mary. There is only one true god, Jesus. U should only pray to him. 

I guess I was born into the wrong christian based denomination....maybe I should change to another denomination customized to best suit MY needs...methodist, baptist, lutheran, etc etc



Oh yeah and that monk in the alps...the good hearted soul, that by any religion's standards would get into heaven...never hurt a fly...always prayed and helped the needy....yup he's going to hell. Fcuked up and prayed to Buddha instead of Jesus.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 09:39 AM~8880767
> ****** you still believe in the tooth fairy..... :biggrin:
> *


no, but i beleive there are more cows and cattle in bryan texas than residents


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 10:56 AM~8880885
> *no, but i beleive there are more cows and cattle in bryan texas than residents
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you gotta believe in SOMETHING!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 10:49 AM~8880860
> *Stop me if you've heard this one...
> 
> What did the Christian tell the Catholic?  You are STILL going to hell because you pray to the saints and to Virgin Mary.  There is only one true god, Jesus.  U should only pray to him.
> ...



Que te duele? :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 10:56 AM~8880885
> *no, but i beleive there are more cows and cattle in bryan texas than residents
> *



and we eat up the steaks....... :biggrin: ......you probably eat some too.....so be careful what you say before i send you some mad cow disease fker.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 10:00 AM~8880914
> *and we eat up the steaks....... :biggrin: ......you probably eat some too.....so be careful what you say before i send you some mad cow disease fker.....
> 
> 
> ...


i dont eat red meat.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 10:49 AM~8880860
> *Stop me if you've heard this one...
> 
> What did the Christian tell the Catholic?  You are STILL going to hell because you pray to the saints and to Virgin Mary.  There is only one true god, Jesus.  U should only pray to him.
> ...



:0 did the priest touch your p p ?? :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 27 2007, 10:57 AM~8880895
> *Que te duele?  :roflmao:
> *



My head...from all the thinking I gotta do for myself and for everyone else.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 11:01 AM~8880918
> *i dont eat red meat.
> *


me either....i cook it until it's nice and brown.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 11:02 AM~8880929
> *:0 did the priest touch your p p ?? :0
> *


He probably would have if I went to church...friggin chester the preachers

probably tell me i'd go to hell if i didnt touch his....

You see abolute power corrupts absolutely


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 10:05 AM~8880948
> *me either....i cook it until it's nice and brown.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fool u know i eat steak 

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 11:05 AM~8880948
> *me either....i cook it until it's nice and brown.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I like mine rare :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 07:43 AM~8880000
> *Ummm well I didnt design it...so I cant account for it....but let me ask you, if it was put on upside down, what would be wrong by that?!  Thanks for noticing though. :uh:
> *


 :dunno: it would make mike tyson wanna slap his momma! :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

"Only a fool leans on his own misunderstanding"


Thats a good one.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 11:07 AM~8880964
> *fool u know i eat steak
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Sep 27 2007, 11:11 AM~8880998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong ...

fools are told what to think...this is the path to finding your own thoughts. Its called being open minded...I know...I know..thinking about it is scary.

It MIGHT be a sin....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

fools are told what to think...this is the path to finding your own thoughts. Its called being open minded...I know...I know..thinking about it is scary.

It MIGHT be a sin....
[/quote]

kind of like .....we are going to iraq to find bin laden??......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> fools are told what to think...this is the path to finding your own thoughts. Its called being open minded...I know...I know..thinking about it is scary.
> 
> It MIGHT be a sin....


kind of like .....we are going to iraq to find bin laden??......
[/quote]


nombre buey, ahora estas revolviendo el asado con los frijoles!! :angry: 

but yeah...its not about oil...we are looking for weapons of mass destruction...god bless america....your god...my god...everyone's god bless america. Help us find those WMDs. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 11:21 AM~8881068
> *Wow its not THAT big a deal...i think its called creative license...if he wanted to make the logo pink and purple, it shouldnt matter, put it upside down, its still legible....not really sure what the whole point of pointing it out was except to illustrate your superior skills of observation or perhaps design superiority
> wrong ...
> 
> ...



I’m sorry to spoil your self view of high and mightiness but your point of view is neither original or anything groundbreaking... all the crap you "come" up with through your awesome investigative powers are as old as the things you so hate and speak against. Keep posting your idiotically self serving bunk; I think everyone here expects this from you anyways.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> kind of like .....we are going to iraq to find bin laden??......


nombre buey, ahora estas revolviendo el asado con los frijoles!! :angry: 

but yeah...its not about oil...we are looking for weapons of mass destruction...god bless america....your god...my god...everyone's god bless america. Help us find those WMDs. :uh:
[/quote]
politics and religion make the world go round......










:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 27 2007, 11:29 AM~8881124
> *I’m sorry to spoil your self view of high and mightiness but your point of view is neither original or anything groundbreaking... all the crap you "come" up with through your awesome investigative powers are as old as the things you so hate and speak against. Keep posting your idiotically self serving bunk; I think everyone here expects this from you anyways.
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 27 2007, 11:29 AM~8881124
> *I’m sorry to spoil your self view of high and mightiness but your point of view is neither original or anything groundbreaking... all the crap you "come" up with through your awesome investigative powers are as old as the things you so hate and speak against. Keep posting your idiotically self serving bunk; I think everyone here expects this from you anyways.
> *


Interestingly put...I guess the people who question havent put out a massively reproduced book to put that out there, so I am coming to my own conclusions....nothing is new...everything by now has been done to some extent or another. I never claimed to have originally new thoughts...just that I ACTUALLY THOUGHT and questioned....from bits and pieces I hear and pick up on and observe. 

Why is it expected of me anyway? I am not high and mighty I am cynical....i imagine an educated man as yourself can see the cynicism in my statements on the irony of religion and how it both saves and damns you. 

Thank you for judging me as a person for taking the time and thinking about a concept such as religion....maybe it would be safer if I kept my thoughts to myself...because some people would rather not hear them.

Besides my opinion on here is null anyway...I dont have a lowrider remember? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

as an added note.

High and Mighty? Who kills people in the name of religion?? Religious fanatics....who claims if you arent like them you are going to hell? If anyone is high and mighty on their high horse is someone who fits that description. I never heard of disbelievers killing anyone because they DID believe in something.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 11:36 AM~8881185
> *Interestingly put...I guess the people who question havent put out a massively reproduced book to put that out there, so I am coming to my own conclusions....nothing is new...everything by now has been done to some extent or another.  I never claimed to have originally new thoughts...just that I ACTUALLY THOUGHT and questioned....from bits and pieces I hear and pick up on and observe.
> 
> Why is it expected of me anyway? I am not high and mighty I am cynical....i imagine an educated man as yourself can see the cynicism in my statements on the irony of religion and how it both saves and damns you.
> ...


All the posts you were adding were the traditional bait tactics used in all the religion forums im a member of.... you wanted to get a reaction and you got one.
I just dont get drawn into these types of discussions so easily because, well I am high and mighty and I dont want to hurt anyones feelings... LOL! joke people, joke.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Sep 27 2007, 11:41 AM~8881215
> *All the posts you were adding were the traditional bait tactics used in all the religion forums im a member of.... you wanted to get a reaction and you got one.
> I just dont get drawn into these types of discussions so easily because, well I am high and mighty and I dont want to hurt anyones feelings... LOL! joke people, joke.
> *


AH-HA the truth comes out!! 

hahahah well I am no member of any religious forum for either side pro or con religion....believe it or not i sit there and ponder all sorts of weird stuff....you can ask any of my true friends on here...it is in my nature. So anything I said is actually a thought I have had rattling around in my head....presented in an extremely cynical format...but emphasized by a recent "near death experience" or at least I thought I was dying from fcuking with drugs at clubs....which made me question and ponder more intensely. I want nothing more than to believe, but ironically the very moment those beliefs would comfort me, is the very moment they abandoned me.

it takes more than that to hurt this no-riders feelings


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Sep 27 2007, 11:41 AM~8881215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TO EACH ....HIS OWN....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I also appreciate you taking the time to confront my ramblings...meaning you are on the other end thinking about what I am thinking about, why the heck I would be thinking that and challenging it. Not many people even bother to do that.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 10:21 AM~8881068
> *Wow its not THAT big a deal...i think its called creative license...if he wanted to make the logo pink and purple, it shouldnt matter, put it upside down, its still legible....not really sure what the whole point of pointing it out was except to illustrate your superior skills of observation or perhaps design superiority
> *


Observational and design skills I obtained by believing in God. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 27 2007, 11:49 AM~8881280
> *Observational and design skills I obtained by believing in God.  :biggrin:
> *


So i could be better if only I went to church....yes I am there!! :biggrin: 


ok now thats not cynicism, thems just jokes :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 10:50 AM~8881294
> *So i could be better if only I went to church....yes I am there!! :biggrin:
> ok now thats not  cynicism, thems just jokes :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha... you're gonna short circuit your brain cells dude... relax...hahahaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JESUS HATES YOU


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Sep 27 2007, 11:49 AM~8881280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Sep 27 2007, 11:55 AM~8881316
> *hahahahaha... you're gonna short circuit your brain cells dude... relax...hahahaha
> *



Naw....I would spontaneously combust. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 09:03 AM~8879806
> *:uh: ***** you don't even know what i paid for them.....but it's ok....hate on as usual  :biggrin:
> 
> *


them aint swangas.. you stupid country azz *****. good luck selling em, best you'll get is around $500


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2007, 01:45 PM~8881585
> *them aint swangas..    you stupid country azz *****.    good luck selling em, best you'll get is around $500
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 11:05 AM~8880948
> *me either....i cook it until it's nice and brown.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Love it!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 27 2007, 12:45 PM~8881585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 02:38 PM~8881994
> *never said they were bitch.......and who says i'm selling them?? they old as hell and i bet if i did sell them i'd get more than you would for both of your cheap ass china's......fat boy.....
> :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry8874131 <- so this thread didn't say "make offer" before you realized they werent swangas and edited it?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2007, 02:13 PM~8882186
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry8874131      <- so this thread didn't say "make offer" before you realized they werent swangas and edited it?
> *


it is the original post pendejo....never edited....where the hell do you figure it would say make offer when i say i may be looking for a 5th one and some 3 bar spinners......man...what a dumbass......

if you knew anything about an old school lowrider, you would know that Cragars were the wheel of choice for lowriders back in the day.....tru spokes, 30 spoke, and even the 5 spoke that look like supremes....

you know you gettin a lil heavy ridin my dick so much...... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 27 2007, 12:10 PM~8881849
> *:roflmao: Love it!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 03:35 PM~8882331
> *it is the original post pendejo....never edited....where the hell do you figure it would say make offer when i say i may be looking for a 5th one and some 3 bar spinners......man...what a dumbass......
> 
> if you knew anything about an old school lowrider, you would know that Cragars were the wheel of choice for lowriders back in the day.....tru spokes, 30 spoke, and even the 5 spoke that look like supremes....
> ...


oh, i know what cragars are, and their place in lowridin history.. just saying those aint worth more then $500.. and since you paid more then that, you got fk'd.. sucka


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2007, 03:30 PM~8882746
> *oh, i know what cragars are, and their place in lowridin history..    just saying those aint worth more then $500..  and since you paid more then that, you got fk'd..  sucka
> *


 :uh: i could have gotten them free....what does it matter to you? when you show me some that you can buy or have bought....then talk about it....until then....you don't know shit!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 02:35 PM~8882334
> *
> *


:no:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 05:39 AM~8879581
> *I have a pic...from last years Krome Dome appreciation day and MsDani is sporting Dickies and chucks...but its not a good pic because she is shadowed.  I can vouch for it though...Dani looks good sporting WHATEVER!! :biggrin:
> *




suckass


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 27 2007, 04:46 PM~8883289
> *suckass
> *


call me a liar...u know I speak truth. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 27 2007, 03:48 PM~8883305
> *call me a liar...u know I speak truth. :biggrin:
> *


not calling you a liar just a suckass :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 27 2007, 04:50 PM~8882928
> *:uh: i could have gotten them free....what does it matter to you? when you show me some that you can buy or have bought....then talk about it....until then....you don't know shit!!!
> *


there some 15" gold spoke on ebay for $600.. then theres these current bid under $300.. :roflmao: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-inch-30-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 27 2007, 05:46 PM~8883289
> *suckass
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2007, 11:17 AM~8880583
> *yea im serious. sorry im not a big follower on religion.  why does it have to involve giving money, 10%. if there is a god. he can hear your prayers from a cardboard box living on the street. no need to go to church and donate money to someones pockets.
> *


x2 my $ goes towards my family. i'll drop a dollar or two in the catholic basket that is passed around though when i go to church :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2007, 07:57 PM~8884156
> *there some 15" gold spoke on ebay for $600..  then theres these  current bid under $300..    :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-inch-30-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Only cragars I buy are Cragar Superlites


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

astro supremes for yours truely.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2007, 06:57 PM~8884156
> *there some 15" gold spoke on ebay for $600..  then theres these  current bid under $300..    :roflmao:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/14-inch-30-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



just goes to show....you don't know what the fk you are talking about....2 different rims....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

VIDEO SHOOT GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY!!!

any ries that wanna go out for a homies video shoot sat. a t 9:00 an d at 3:00 


more info comming soon


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 28 2007, 06:26 AM~8887238
> *VIDEO SHOOT GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY!!!
> 
> any ries that wanna go out for a homies video shoot sat. a t 9:00 an d at 3:00
> ...



hopefully the riders get fed or at least to meet the artist not like chingo blings ol high and mighty ass at that video shoot at Krome Dome. The riders didnt get fed, water or nothing....oh i guess besides being in a video that I dont even know if it saw the light of day. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup houston..

hows da crew doin!?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 28 2007, 07:26 AM~8887238
> *VIDEO SHOOT GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY!!!
> 
> any ries that wanna go out for a homies video shoot sat. a t 9:00 an d at 3:00
> ...


its already friday.. kinda short notice. and how much $ you talkin about?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2007, 09:52 AM~8887840
> *its already friday..  kinda short notice.    and how much $ you talkin about?
> *


x2


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEEPS :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

posting for the homie latin.........  

D.J. Latin Vinyl Rewind Mixshow - Friday 7-???pm

on <a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a>


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2007, 11:55 AM~8888646
> *SUP PEEPS :biggrin:
> *


sup puto


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 28 2007, 07:03 AM~8887617
> *hopefully the riders get fed or at least to meet the artist not like chingo blings ol high and mighty ass at that video shoot at Krome Dome.  The riders didnt get fed, water or nothing....oh i guess besides being in a video that I dont even know if it saw the light of day. :angry:
> *



sounds like the spm video shoot.. right brian

that why i dont go to video shoots (free at least) it cost me gas, maintaince, and my time.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2007, 07:52 AM~8887840
> *its already friday..  kinda short notice.    and how much $ you talkin about?
> *


x3


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2007, 05:25 PM~8890881
> *sounds like the spm video shoot.. right brian
> 
> that why i dont go to video shoots (free at least) it cost me gas, maintaince, and my time.
> *




they don't want mini trucks anyhow beesh :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 28 2007, 05:33 PM~8890924
> *they don't want mini trucks anyhow beesh :uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2007, 05:36 PM~8890942
> *
> *



that comment was just for dave. 







your cool. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 28 2007, 05:38 PM~8890955
> *that comment was just for dave.
> your cool.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 28 2007, 03:38 PM~8890955
> *that comment was just for dave.
> your cool.  :biggrin:
> *


when you took a shit on the roof did you wipe with your hands b/c there was no toliet paper in that pic... is that why you are alway biting your finger nails :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

took the chevyy back to the shop today gonna fix tha lil here and there and pull out right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2007, 05:41 PM~8890980
> *when you took a shit on the roof did you wipe with your hands b/c there was no toliet paper in that pic...  is that why you are alway biting your finger nails :biggrin:
> *


something about shit talking makes me -----> :burn: but i like it :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2007, 05:41 PM~8890980
> *when you took a shit on the roof did you wipe with your hands b/c there was no toliet paper in that pic...  is that why you are alway biting your finger nails :biggrin:
> *



hater :uh:


edit: I TOLD YOU, I BURIED THE PAPER WITH THE ROCKS :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 28 2007, 03:49 PM~8891031
> *hater  :uh:
> edit:  I TOLD YOU, I BURIED THE PAPER WITH THE ROCKS  :angry:
> *



what are you a cat (pussy)


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 28 2007, 05:42 PM~8890985
> *took the chevyy back to the shop today gonna fix tha lil here and there and pull out right
> 
> 
> ...


damn..... single pump eight batts only no bladder or piston from the dash with me in it .....sum new coils and i'll need to repalce the back bumperrrrrrrr


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2007, 05:52 PM~8891050
> *what are you a cat (pussy)
> *



u are what u eat que no? :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 28 2007, 04:03 PM~8891124
> *u are what u eat que no? :dunno:
> *



so i guess ur caca :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 28 2007, 04:42 PM~8890985
> *took the chevyy back to the shop today gonna fix tha lil here and there and pull out right
> 
> 
> ...


tha car is looking good there slim, cant wait to see on tha streets tearin up tha bummmmmmmmmmmmmberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2007, 06:10 PM~8891170
> *so i guess ur caca :biggrin:
> *



i think i hear a box of twinkies callin' ur name joto :angry:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

holy shit thanks for the amazing fuck hnybrn ill call you next time im in the mood


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 28 2007, 02:26 PM~8890150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 28 2007, 10:25 PM~8892411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2007, 08:47 AM~8894359
> *looks good.  :thumbsup:
> *


and expensive


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2007, 09:47 AM~8894359
> *looks good.  :thumbsup:
> *


you should see it now. dont look like that no mo'!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 29 2007, 10:14 AM~8894435
> *you should see it now.  dont look like that no mo'!!! :cheesy:
> *


pics?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

good deal

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/435380822.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Engine hoist & stand made by Excell (U.S.A.) for sale $300.00 firm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh: looks heavy..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 29 2007, 03:03 PM~8895435
> *:ugh: looks heavy..
> *


You should know. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Halloween Fright Fest Sat Oct 27th. Reserve your table by getting 12 tickets. Contact any member for tickets and more information...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 - 13x7 spoke rims $500.


































(getting rid of stuff i don't need)


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

how much for the grand national ??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Sep 29 2007, 05:12 PM~8895939
> *how much for the grand national ??
> *


I can't believe u asked that question, lol....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Sep 29 2007, 05:12 PM~8895939
> *how much for the grand national ??
> *


come on now. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2007, 03:50 PM~8895591
> *5 - 13x7 spoke rims $500.
> 
> 
> ...


man i need them....but i also need sum cash


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

those rims will match good with the car once i paint it.. fuck.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Pinche rain just washed my truck on Thursday.... :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

MONEY TALKS I GOT A HOMEBOY LOOKIN FOR ONE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Sep 29 2007, 06:30 PM~8896322
> *MONEY TALKS I GOT A HOMEBOY LOOKIN FOR ONE
> *


pm me his number and i'll talk to him. everything has a price.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 29 2007, 04:16 PM~8896242
> *those rims will match good with the car once i paint it.. fuck.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

up for sale my alpine cd player. excellent working condition. was once a hide dollar unit..high away face plate, xm compatible. 832 228 0230. they go for 250 on ebay theres one on there now. open to offers.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 29 2007, 04:38 PM~8896366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trades??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kenwood selling an alpine? :scrutinize:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2007, 03:44 PM~8895565
> *You should know.  :biggrin:
> *


pervert


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 28 2007, 08:25 PM~8892411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that nice tat who's arm?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i lost the alarm pad to my car


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 29 2007, 08:28 PM~8896936
> *that nice tat who's arm?
> *


shorty's


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 29 2007, 07:41 PM~8896996
> *i lost the alarm pad to my car
> *



I ordered a replacement keyfob for my alarm online...because the retailer I bought my Alpine alarm from didnt carry it nor does Alpine support it online....I did have to sync the fob by opening the alarm "brain" and holding down a button inside it and the button on the key fob.....kind of a hassle....hope you dont have to do that too. If you need the website address I used hit me up in a PM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SI


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 29 2007, 06:41 PM~8896996
> *i lost the alarm pad to my car
> *



u prolly drop it on one your piles of shit :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2007, 12:31 AM~8898326
> *I ordered a replacement keyfob for my alarm  online...because the retailer I bought my Alpine alarm from didnt carry it nor does Alpine support it online....I did have to sync the fob by opening the alarm "brain" and holding down a button inside it and the button on the key fob.....kind of a hassle....hope you dont have to do that too.  If you need the website address I used hit me up in a PM
> *


i dont use alarms. people dont steal from me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2007, 03:50 PM~8895591
> *5 - 13x7 spoke rims $500.
> 
> 
> ...


--SALE PENDING--


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY HOOK UPS OR ANY GOOD SHOPS TO TAKE MY 85 CUTLASS TO GET A NEW EXHAUST STRAIGHT FROM THE HEADERS ? I AM LOCATED IN SE HOUSTON SECOND WARD TO BE EXACT . THANKS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 30 2007, 02:03 PM~8900862
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY HOOK UPS OR ANY GOOD SHOPS TO TAKE MY 85 CUTLASS TO GET A NEW EXHAUST STRAIGHT FROM THE HEADERS ? I AM LOCATED IN SE HOUSTON SECOND WARD TO BE EXACT . THANKS
> *


There's a little muffler shop on the corner of vista and red bluff in pasadena. they do good work and aren't expensive. don't know if they're open on sunday's though. right next to it is a gas station. from 225 head south as though you are going to southmore. you'll probably go 3 lights down.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

THANKS I'LL GO BY THERE DURING THE WEEK TO CHECK IT OUT . MY CUTTY SOUNDS LIKE A HOT ROD WITHOUT THE CATYLIC CONVERTER OR MUFFLER . DO YA'LL KNOW IF I STILL HAVE TO TAKE THE EMISSION'S TEST ?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 30 2007, 02:12 PM~8900903
> *THANKS I'LL GO BY THERE DURING THE WEEK TO CHECK IT OUT . MY CUTTY SOUNDS LIKE A HOT ROD WITHOUT THE CATYLIC CONVERTER OR MUFFLER . DO YA'LL KNOW IF I STILL HAVE TO TAKE THE EMISSION'S TEST ?
> *



if its more that 25 years old it dosen't


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2007, 11:30 AM~8900039
> *--SALE PENDING--
> *


SOLD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 30 2007, 05:45 PM~8901916
> *if its more that 25 years old it dosen't
> *


not exactly.. 

any cars 1984 or newer, have to have catalyt convertor.. 
but not the roller test, just a visual check, to make sure its installed. its the roller test, with sniffer attached to exaust thats not required for years 25yrs old or older.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2007, 06:55 PM~8902220
> *not exactly..
> 
> any cars 1984 or newer, have to have catalyt convertor..
> ...


nah, i cut mine off. they asked if it had it. said nope took it off. over 25 don't need it.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2007, 06:12 PM~8902308
> *nah, i cut mine off.  they asked if it had it.  said nope took it off.  over 25 don't need it.
> 
> 
> ...


 nice ride latin...if you ever want to get rid of them superlites let a mexican know something 

on another damn TEXANS we should be 3-1 right now. Goin to have to bounce back next week for sure against Miami.They are 0-4 :0 so I hope we don't make a habit of letting teams with no wins get thier first against us.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> not exactly..
> 
> HEY YOU! I GOT NEW PICS FROM THE SCREWFEST SHOW IF U WANNA SEE THEM LET ME KNOW AND I WILL POST EM;


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 30 2007, 12:03 PM~8900862
> *DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY HOOK UPS OR ANY GOOD SHOPS TO TAKE MY 85 CUTLASS TO GET A NEW EXHAUST STRAIGHT FROM THE HEADERS ? I AM LOCATED IN SE HOUSTON SECOND WARD TO BE EXACT . THANKS
> *


 :uh: :uh: corner of pasadena blvd and harris,,across from jack in the crack


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 30 2007, 07:31 PM~8902393
> *nice ride latin...if you ever want to get rid of them superlites let a mexican know something
> 
> on another damn TEXANS we should be 3-1 right now. Goin to have to bounce back next week for sure against Miami.They are 0-4 :0 so I hope we don't make a habit of letting teams with no wins get thier first against us.
> *


Those are Weld wheels. The Cragar Superlites are in the garage. Need to get some new tires for them.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

DJ Screwfest


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

pictures came out good big dog. i am so ready for the los mag. show.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin good coach..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2007, 08:04 PM~8902951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love this car. Latin Kustoms always coming strong.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 30 2007, 09:20 PM~8903044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: had that at screwfest? lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey that Medusa car is HOTT! :biggrin: 
I just wanted to thank Empire for helping me make sure I made it home safe on my drive home!!! Thanks!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

medusa looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2007, 09:49 PM~8903221
> *:uh:  had that at screwfest?  lol
> *


no but it will be in front of your house real soon, FOR A HOUSE CALL!!! :biggrin:i cant wait to see ur face... :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2007, 09:04 PM~8902951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, putos car looks good. saw it on trailer at 45 & college. i was coming from arandas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 30 2007, 10:05 PM~8903349
> *no but it will be in front of your house real soon, FOR A HOUSE CALL!!! :biggrin:i cant wait to see ur face...  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2007, 11:00 PM~8903302
> *medusa looking good.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea im sittin here by lord goofys crib gettin tatted up right now.. mayne...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2007, 11:50 PM~8904640
> *yea im sittin here by lord goofys crib gettin tatted up right now.. mayne...
> *


THATS GANGSTA :machinegun:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> DJ Screwfest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Oct 1 2007, 07:09 AM~8905596
> *THANK YOU SO MUCH JUAN!!!!  U KNOW I LOVE U  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2007, 05:25 PM~8890881
> *sounds like the spm video shoot.. right brian
> 
> that why i dont go to video shoots (free at least) it cost me gas, maintaince, and my time.
> *


Yeah is sux when they find you and ask to use your car, tell you they're going to pay you and when its all said and done (twice the time they said they would use the car) They dont want to pay and when they do they only pay half what they said at 1st :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2007, 05:52 AM~8905564
> *THATS GANGSTA :machinegun:
> *


kind of.. arm is sore ass fuck.. ill post pics later..
cutt throat chris got down


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 09:02 AM~8906114
> *kind of.. arm is sore ass fuck.. ill post pics later..
> cutt throat chris got down
> *


can u even see it? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 1 2007, 08:05 AM~8906128
> *can u even see it?  :biggrin:
> *


ha.. i saw that coming..

and yes u can.. i even got some white ink on it


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 11:15 AM~8906195
> *ha.. i saw that coming..
> 
> and yes u can.. i even got some white ink on it
> *


POST IT UP FUCKER! I KNOW YOU HAVE A CAMERA PHONE! :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 1 2007, 08:05 AM~8906128
> *can u even see it?  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was wondering lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Oct 1 2007, 08:16 AM~8906202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck all u bishes.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 08:19 AM~8906225
> *when i get back.. i gotta go buy some paint.. and ssum shit.
> 
> fuck all u bishes.
> *



POST IT NOW FUKR :0 DID U ENJOY MY WAKE UP CALL THE OTHER DAY


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 11:19 AM~8906225
> *when i get back.. i gotta go buy some paint.. and ssum shit.
> 
> fuck all u bishes.
> *


 I GUESS FOOL YOU SHOULD HAVE NOT SAID SHIT UNTIL YOU HAD A PICTURE TO POST CAUSE YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN WE WOULD WANT TO SEE IT.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2007, 10:07 PM~8903368
> *yeah, putos car looks good.    saw it on trailer at 45 & college.  i was coming from arandas.
> *


WHAT UP SIXTY8. I SAW YOU ROLLIN DOWN COLLEGE LAST NIGHT TO AUTO ZONE. I BLEW THE HORN AT YOU. WHEN YOU LOOK OVER YOU LOOKED LIKE WHO THE FCK IS THAT.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Pics or it didn't happen lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 1 2007, 11:23 AM~8906246
> *WHAT UP SIXTY8. I SAW YOU ROLLIN DOWN COLLEGE LAST NIGHT TO AUTO ZONE. I BLEW THE HORN AT YOU. WHEN YOU LOOK OVER YOU LOOKED LIKE WHO THE FCK IS THAT.
> *


NO SCREWFEST??? THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA GO? WHAT YOU DOIN OFF OF COLLEGE THATS WHERE I GREW UP :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 1 2007, 10:24 AM~8906256
> *NO SCREWFEST??? THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA GO? WHAT YOU DOIN OFF OF COLLEGE THATS WHERE I GREW UP :biggrin:
> *


I WENT BY THERE AND I DIDN'T SEE THAT MANY PEOPLE THERE SO I LEFT AND ROLLED TO MAC GREGOR PARK. BOILER CAME AND THEN WE ROLLED OUT TO COLLEGE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 1 2007, 11:38 AM~8906350
> *I WENT BY THERE AND I DIDN'T SEE THAT MANY PEOPLE THERE SO I LEFT AND ROLLED TO MAC GREGOR PARK. BOILER CAME AND THEN WE ROLLED OUT TO COLLEGE.
> *


DID I MISS SOMETHING??? ARE THEY PEEPIN ON COLLEGE STREET NOW? I KNOW THEY ONCE DID THROUGH SOUTH HOUSTON(TACO-TOWN) HEE HEE THATS WHAT WE CALLED IT GROWING UP!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY HOUSTONECOCHINA I HAVE THOSE PICTURES FROM YESTERDAY! I'LL GET THEM TO YOU SOMETIME TODAY!!!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 1 2007, 08:41 AM~8906378
> *:biggrin: HEY HOUSTONECOCHINA I HAVE THOSE PICTURES FROM YESTERDAY! I'LL GET THEM TO YOU SOMETIME TODAY!!!
> *



OH COOL!! HOW DID THEY TURN OUT LOL?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 1 2007, 10:40 AM~8906369
> *DID I MISS SOMETHING??? ARE THEY PEEPIN ON COLLEGE STREET NOW? I KNOW THEY ONCE DID THROUGH SOUTH HOUSTON(TACO-TOWN) HEE HEE THATS WHAT WE CALLED IT GROWING UP!
> *


YOU DIDN'T MISS ANYTHING JUST SOME KIDS OUT BURNING RUBBER MAKING THE COPS COME SO EVERYONE HAD TO LEAVE. IT WAS MY FIRST TIME GOING OVER THERE. SO IT WAS MY TYPE OF CROWD. I ROLLED OUT B4 I THE COPS CAME THAT WHEN I SAW SIXTY8 GOING UP THERE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 1 2007, 11:48 AM~8906448
> *YOU DIDN'T MISS ANYTHING JUST SOME KIDS OUT BURNING RUBBER MAKING THE COPS COME SO EVERYONE HAD TO LEAVE. IT WAS MY FIRST TIME GOING OVER THERE. SO IT WAS MY TYPE OF CROWD. I ROLLED OUT B4 I THE COPS CAME THAT WHEN I SAW SIXTY8 GOING UP THERE.
> *


THATS JUST HOW I REMEMBER IT, YOUNGSTAS ACTIN LIKE FOOLS AND THE POPOS TAKING PEEPS TO JAIL! THERE WAS A LOT OF SPANISH MUSIC TOO HUH?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Oct 1 2007, 11:47 AM~8906440
> *OH COOL!! HOW DID THEY TURN OUT LOL?
> *


YEAH THEY CAME OUT GOOD


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 1 2007, 10:55 AM~8906521
> *THATS JUST HOW I REMEMBER IT, YOUNGSTAS ACTIN LIKE FOOLS AND THE POPOS TAKING PEEPS TO JAIL! THERE WAS A LOT OF SPANISH MUSIC TOO HUH?
> *


 :yessad: MAINLY THIS ONE FOOL CAME THROUGH SOUNDING LIKE A ICE CREAM TRUCK PLAY EY WAY WAY............

I HAD MY DOLLAR IN HAND THINKING I WAS ABOUT TO BUY SOME ICE CREAM. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8906593
> *:yessad: MAINLY THIS ONE FOOL CAME THROUGH SOUNDING LIKE A ICE CREAM TRUCK PLAY EY WAY WAY............
> 
> I HAD MY DOLLAR IN HAND THINKING I WAS ABOUT TO BUY SOME ICE CREAM. :angry:
> *


WE DIDNT CALL IT TACO-TOWN FOR NO REASON!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 713diva, *MIVLIFE*
:wave:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 1 2007, 08:58 AM~8906548
> *YEAH THEY CAME OUT GOOD
> *



COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 1 2007, 10:05 AM~8906606
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 713diva, MIVLIFE
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Oct 1 2007, 08:21 AM~8906233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics in a lil..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

say "sic"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Oct 1 2007, 10:05 AM~8906128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heard people were out there, thought that was you i passed.. when i got to the autozone, i wasn't in there 1 minute,before cops rolled in, and all them punk kids burning out, like roaches when you turn da lights on. mostly gay azz trucks with bags (no offense blocc and ham) :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 1 2007, 11:04 AM~8906599
> *WE DIDNT CALL IT TACO-TOWN FOR NO REASON!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I SEE NOW. I DOUBT THAT I WILL BE GOING BACK OUT THERE.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2007, 11:48 AM~8906961
> *heard people were out there, thought that was you i passed..  when i got to the autozone, i wasn't in there 1 minute,before cops rolled in, and all them punk kids burning out, like roaches when you turn da lights on.
> *


YEP THAT WAS ME. I BET THEY WAS RUNNING LIKE IT WAS A SCENE FROM FAST AND THE FURIOUS.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 09:34 AM~8906822
> *no.. i was fkin sleep..
> asshole..
> pics in a lil..
> *



QUIT CALLiNG ME AN ASSHOLE FUKR! CALLiNG ME A BiTCH iS Nicer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 1 2007, 09:48 AM~8906961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch..





















































asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 11:53 AM~8907007
> *no bags.. thats foos juiced.
> 
> *


i stand corrected


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 10:40 AM~8906880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 1 2007, 11:59 AM~8907065
> *Looks tite.
> *


groupie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 1 2007, 09:54 AM~8907024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:
i bet u are..
ha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 12:01 PM~8907083
> *
> i bet u are..
> ha!
> *


you'd loose that bet. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2007, 10:03 AM~8907095
> *you'd loose that bet.  :roflmao:
> *


thats cold...
hny, get ya man!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 10:40 AM~8906880
> *
> 
> 
> ...



At first I thought it was some illegible graffiti but I can see it now. White doesnt last very long so expect to get touchups on it often


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 11:01 AM~8907083
> *:uh:
> 
> :uh:
> ...


Dork


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2007, 11:03 AM~8907095
> *you'd loose that bet.  :roflmao:
> *


Nicca plz. That's something you'd never know the answer to.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 11:04 AM~8907101
> *thats cold...
> hny, get ya man!
> *


Lol! Yea rite!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Oct 1 2007, 11:59 AM~8907792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she shut u up.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 01:41 PM~8908115
> *yea i know about the white..touch ups are free.
> ha!
> 
> ...



Free?!? This a do-it-yourself project? How much that tatt set you back?? I been looking for a nice clean safe yet affordable tatt spot.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Rob's 84'*, Gallo, Hobbychunt1





:0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 10:04 AM~8907101
> *thats cold...
> hny, get ya man!
> *


thanks for the text i was luvn it :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Oct 1 2007, 01:43 PM~8908488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought u liked that pic of my cock.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 03:26 PM~8908814
> *naw my homeboy chris tats out his crib..good work, low prices.. i gave him 50, but he peobaly would of oonly charged me 30-40 bucks.
> 
> its clean, all legit stuff..i wouldnt go /nor reccomend if it wasnt.
> ...



So u recommend? Thats cool....any pics of any of his other work? Maybe on a lighter complected individual..or almost translucent like me? Does he have all the needles and inks or does he work it like other folks where you buy the needles and bring them with you to get your session done?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 1 2007, 02:50 PM~8909018
> *So u recommend? Thats cool....any pics of any of his other work? Maybe on a lighter complected individual..or almost translucent like me? Does he have all the needles and inks or does he work it like other folks where you buy the needles and bring them with you to get your session done?
> *


he has everything.. ill get some pics.. give me a few mins.. hes on my top on myspace..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...98-293e64b3c486


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2007, 12:03 PM~8907095
> *you'd loose that bet.  :roflmao:
> *


baaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwhahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaahah :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thas fucked up lololololololol


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 02:26 PM~8908814
> *naw my homeboy chris tats out his crib..good work, low prices.. i gave him 50, but he peobaly would of oonly charged me 30-40 bucks.
> 
> its clean, all legit stuff..i wouldnt go /nor reccomend if it wasnt.
> ...



:0 NASTY ASS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Oct 1 2007, 04:39 PM~8909799
> *:0 NASTY ASS
> *


u want ass pic next..
brb.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dammit.. cant find the pic


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 06:07 PM~8909165
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...98-293e64b3c486
> 
> 
> ...


Dang he does throw down!!! Might have to hit him up!!! You know where I usually go but if the price is cheaper and the work is as good ya can't beat that!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 1 2007, 06:16 PM~8910020
> *Dang he does throw down!!! Might have to hit him up!!! You know where I usually go but if the price is cheaper and the work is as good ya can't beat that!
> *


Yeah he does my brothers work too. Real good and not expensive at all. Ill post his tat in a bit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713diva+Oct 1 2007, 05:16 PM~8910020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea.. sinn
chris from da duece ward


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 1 2007, 06:41 PM~8910185
> *Yeah he does my brothers work too. Real good and not expensive at all. Ill post his tat in a bit.
> *













well under a bill and came out nice.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 06:53 PM~8910276
> *yep yep..
> tryin to help my boy out. get his name up..
> 
> ...


yup thats him.. gona go to him real soon for some work.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good work


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice tatt
sic


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

His work looks real clean, you can tell he does not go to deep.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Oct 1 2007, 05:54 PM~8910281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks
"sic wid it"


> _Originally posted by 713diva_@Oct 1 2007, 06:01 PM~8910338
> *His work looks real clean, you can tell he does not go to deep.
> *


yea.. my elbow and wrist hurt like shit.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Dats clean. good work. 
DJ Latin, preciate that homie. Clean ass sale!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 04:07 PM~8909165
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...98-293e64b3c486
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah....MOST definitely !!!! Gotta hit your boy up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2007, 04:49 PM~8896404
> *up for sale my alpine cd player. excellent working condition. was once a hide dollar unit..high away face plate, xm compatible. 832 228 0230.  they go for 250 on ebay theres one on there now.  open to offers.
> 
> 
> ...


somone go ahead and get this. looking for $200. or a basic cd mp3 player and some cash. this one is too fancy for me


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 2 2007, 09:36 AM~8914751
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/437595888.html
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2007, 08:37 AM~8914758
> *somone go ahead and get this. looking for $200. or a basic cd mp3 player and some cash. this one is too fancy for me
> *


2 many buttoms for you huh
:uh:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Damn, Krome Dome's very own Geo is famous...
Houston Chronicle 

P.S. it's the bottom part about designer wheels...not the part about stealing them! haha....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2007, 09:50 AM~8915159
> *2 many buttoms for you huh
> :uh:
> *


yep.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BMV is now a felony. sucks to be those guys


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

not tru my lil bro just go bmv like 8 mouths ago class c mis


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 2 2007, 10:11 AM~8915262
> *not tru my lil bro just go bmv like 8 mouths ago class c mis
> *


i heard it was upgraded to a felony recently.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 2 2007, 10:01 AM~8915191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2007, 12:12 PM~8915266
> *i heard it was upgraded to a felony recently.
> *


look here Jim Adler, the Texas Hammer.. fk what you heard.. 

1s and 2nd offenses are still mistimeanors.. 3rd offense is felony. just fyi puto.

http://www.texasdefenselaw.com/recent_news...or-vehicle.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 1 2007, 11:40 AM~8906880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks tight, didn't see this the other day.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2007, 07:55 PM~8902888
> *Those are Weld wheels.  The Cragar Superlites are in the garage.  Need to get some new tires for them.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 2 2007, 06:57 AM~8914137
> *Oh yeah....MOST definitely !!!!  Gotta hit your boy up
> *


Anyone have a number on this cat that does the ink work?
Looks like he has some talent.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 2 2007, 02:20 PM~8917328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell em darkness sent you.
832 338 1685


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Does that guy only work outta his house? I know my friend wants a tat. 

Not me. I wanna piercing. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2007, 05:23 PM~8918493
> *Does that guy only work outta his house? I know my friend wants a tat.
> 
> Not me. I wanna piercing. :cheesy:
> *


yes.. out of his house..
legit machines..
new needles everytime.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2007, 07:23 PM~8918493
> *Does that guy only work outta his house? I know my friend wants a tat.
> 
> Not me. I wanna piercing. :cheesy:
> *


Beef piercing :scrutinize:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2007, 07:27 PM~8918924
> *Beef piercing  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2007, 07:27 PM~8918924
> *Beef piercing  :scrutinize:
> *


No perv!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 2 2007, 04:55 PM~8917944
> *gracias
> 
> tell em darkness sent you.
> ...


gracias


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no prob


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 2 2007, 10:01 AM~8915189
> *Damn, Krome Dome's very own Geo is famous...
> Houston Chronicle
> 
> ...


Cool, isn't that where I got my rims? The cheaper one's, not $5,000. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup horny.
hny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: sic.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nuttin.. bout go put in work..
not even noon and im already covered in flake..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 3 2007, 08:53 AM~8923051
> *:wave: sic.
> *



:wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

got my new alarm fob since i lost my old one...its scary how easy it was to program it. i didn't have to take anything apart. took me 20 seconds and i just sat there.

fukin dealership wanted $100. punks.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Cadillac scraping down westhimer.

click here for video


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 3 2007, 10:42 AM~8923411
> *
> :wave:
> *


:wave: what's up loco. Is that your new woman?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

is it friday yet?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2007, 02:44 PM~8924812
> *is it friday yet?
> *


tomorrow is my friday. then its off to vegas!!! :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 3 2007, 02:30 PM~8925112
> *tomorrow is my friday.  then its off to vegas!!! :cheesy:
> *


where u staying?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 3 2007, 12:44 PM~8924812
> *is it friday yet?
> *


i wish


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 3 2007, 03:30 PM~8925112
> *tomorrow is my friday.  then its off to vegas!!! :cheesy:
> *


im heading out friday 9am


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Oct 3 2007, 03:31 PM~8925121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 3 2007, 03:30 PM~8925112
> *tomorrow is my friday.  then its off to see the chippendales guys in vegas!!! :cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 3 2007, 06:01 PM~8926230
> *ive got a butt-darts championship tournament at Manholes
> *


:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 3 2007, 01:30 PM~8925112
> *tomorrow is my friday.  then its off to vegas!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 3 2007, 06:33 PM~8926422
> *:uh:
> *



butts, bitch.




> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 07:16 PM
> QUOTE(JUSTDEEZ @ Oct 3 2007, 01:30 PM)
> tomorrow is my friday.  then its off to vegas!!! *


fuck you cryin bout bitch, you're goin to cancun :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 3 2007, 05:35 PM~8926749
> *butts, bitch.
> fuck you cryin bout bitch, you're goin to cancun :uh:
> *



so still wanted to go to vegas pooper boy


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

bah


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

what?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you didn't hear em? he said 'bah'.



stupid.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 3 2007, 01:30 PM~8925112
> *tomorrow is my friday.  then its off to vegas!!! :cheesy:
> *


I can't go to Vegas this year. I was suppose to go promote the show last year and after a couple of drinks I forgot why I went to Vegas. :biggrin: I was fired from the promotions team. :angry: We sent Jon this year "boring, all work no play".


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 3 2007, 08:29 PM~8927084
> *you didn't hear em?  he said 'bah'.
> stupid.
> *


wasnt talking to him. was talking to you. cock farmer :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

had to edit that one someone could have got me :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok guys... i need some body mods... I just need metal work done, i can do everything else myself... Soooo.. whoever wants to make a quick lil dollar then holla at me.. i got a lot of projects coming soon. REALLY soon..  - PM me for my cell phone digits.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

This topic has a lot of bull shit! we need to get back to what started it all 
cruise again WE NEED TO FIND A SPOT this car show shit is cool but CRUZZZZZZZZING chillin on a saturday night or sunday with you homies checkin out other rides to see if they could fuck with you or not CLOWN'N on other rides because they cant fuck with you we need to bring that back i'm into hoppin and its cool but there aint nothing like 
CRUZZZZZZING DA BLVD

If anybody has an idea post it. I say the parking lot at almeda mall or we could bring richmound back just one saturday everybody hit it up 
STRENGTH IN NUMBERS

or what happend to mcgregor on sundays?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 12:14 PM~8931058
> *This topic has a lot of bull shit! we need to get back to what started it all
> cruise again WE NEED TO FIND A SPOT this car show shit is cool but CRUZZZZZZZZING chillin on a saturday night or sunday with you homies checkin out other rides to see if they could fuck with you or not CLOWN'N on other rides because they cant fuck with you we need to bring that back i'm into hoppin and its cool but there aint nothing like
> CRUZZZZZZING DA BLVD
> ...


parking lot on westheimer and hwy 6 more and more low lows are showing up every week


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 4 2007, 11:42 AM~8931231
> *parking lot on westheimer and hwy 6 more and more low lows are showing up every week
> *


herd about that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Oct 4 2007, 01:14 PM~8931058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too far, dont care if i do work nearby. :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 4 2007, 01:42 PM~8931231
> *parking lot on westheimer and hwy 6 more and more low lows are showing up every week
> *


 what is it? just and empty parking lot or a store front


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

that mug is kind of far i stay in Pasadena homie not to say i wont go but that shit is out there shit i use to bitch about richmound gas prices are a muther fucker lol!!!! when do they cruise out there?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 11:14 AM~8931058
> *This topic has a lot of bull shit! we need to get back to what started it all
> cruise again WE NEED TO FIND A SPOT this car show shit is cool but CRUZZZZZZZZING chillin on a saturday night or sunday with you homies checkin out other rides to see if they could fuck with you or not CLOWN'N on other rides because they cant fuck with you we need to bring that back i'm into hoppin and its cool but there aint nothing like
> CRUZZZZZZING DA BLVD
> ...


give up, its dead.. no one wants to cruise
cops fuck with us too much..
and parking lots dont last long either..
auto zone..= dead
target=dead
mac gregor is good, but no one shows up..
fuck the truck scene.. they park on the other side from where we hang anyways


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 4 2007, 11:42 AM~8931231
> *parking lot on westheimer and hwy 6 more and more low lows are showing up every week
> *


shit man i went out there one nite there was about 5 lowriders and about 100 imports. no thanks rather stay home and drink beer on my porch. 

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 01:19 PM~8931936
> *give up, its dead.. no one wants to cruise
> cops fuck with us too much..
> and parking lots dont last long either..
> ...


fuck the truck scene, dont u drive an el camino :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2007, 02:23 PM~8931963
> *shit man i went out there one nite there was about 5 lowriders and about 100 imports. no thanks rather stay home and drink beer on my porch.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hey 5 is a start.....u have to start somewhere...the ones that are out there right now are just out there for the hell of it.... if we could organize something who knows how big it could get......i dont mind sharing the lot with some imports...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

the only cruising im doing is on this with the wifey for are 5yrs of marriage...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 01:19 PM~8931936
> *give up, its dead.. no one wants to cruise
> cops fuck with us too much..
> and parking lots dont last long either..
> ...


X2...........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 4 2007, 04:28 PM~8932819
> *X2...........
> *


HATER :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that spot on sat is good cops dont mess with people in there even when they burn tires


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2007, 01:24 PM~8931969
> *fuck the truck scene, dont u drive an el camino  :uh:
> *


bitch..whos gives a shit.
u drive a truck too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

breakin em off


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

whoring by....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 4 2007, 06:51 PM~8933347
> *whoring by....
> *


x2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 01:14 PM~8931058
> *This topic has a lot of bull shit! we need to get back to what started it all
> cruise again WE NEED TO FIND A SPOT this car show shit is cool but CRUZZZZZZZZING chillin on a saturday night or sunday with you homies checkin out other rides to see if they could fuck with you or not CLOWN'N on other rides because they cant fuck with you we need to bring that back i'm into hoppin and its cool but there aint nothing like
> CRUZZZZZZING DA BLVD
> ...



yea this topic sucks, so does this city :uh: 

fire away fuckers, i don't give a damn.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 4 2007, 03:24 PM~8931969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT WUT IT DO


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

On-line pre-registration is up and running. 
Online Registration and Mail-In Registration Forms

Don't forget, we are celebrating our 25th Annual with $25 pre-registration. And model cars MUST pre-register.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 4 2007, 06:55 PM~8933389
> *yea this topic sucks, so does this city :uh:
> 
> fire away fuckers, i don't give a damn.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2007, 03:24 PM~8931969
> *fk the truck scene, dont u drive an el camino  :uh:
> *


dont you pimp a minivan? :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

LET ME START OUT BY SAYING THIS.YOU GUY ARE SOME OF THE REASON WHY THE LOWRIDER SEEN IS THE WAY IT IS ( OH SCARRY ASS PEOPLE) I DONT KNOW ABOUT YA'LL BUT I DONT BUILD CARS TO JUST SIT UNDER MY CARPORT I BUILD CARS TO SHOW THEM OFF WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE COPS IF YOU ARE LEGIT WHATS THE PROB.

SIC YOU DONT UNDERSTAND BECAUSE YOU WERE STILL RIDING A BIKE WHEN WE WHERE ALL CRUISING OH MY BAD HOMIE YOU STILL RIDE A BIKE SORRY!!! 

LONE STAR I DONT KNOW YOU BUT IF YOU DONT WANT TO CRUZ STAY HOME ( LIKE THEY SAY IF YOU CANT HANG WITH THE BIG DOGGS STAY ON THE PORCH) LOL!!!!

GOOFY I KNOW YOU AND BACK IN THE DAY YOU USE TO BE DOWN TO CRUZ DONT KNOW WHY YOU AREN'T NOW 

ANYWAY LIKE I SAID AS LONG AS PEOPLE THINK LIKE THAT THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER CRUZ SPOT.

ITS OK FOR 100 RICE BURNERS TO HANG OUT BUT YOU MEAN TO TELL ME WE CAN ONLY GET 5 LOW LOWS TO GET THING STARTED COME ON MANNNN THAT IS WHY SHIT IS DEAD AROUND HERE 

DALLAS 
SAN ANTONIO 
EL PASO
ODESSA 

THEY ALL HAVE CRUZ SPOT'S HOUSTON IS THE BIGGEST CITY AND YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT WE CAN'T HAVE A CRUZ SPOT FOR LOWRIDER'S BUT WE CAN HAVE THEM FOR RICE BURNERS 

HOUSTON IS JUST OFF THE FUCK'IN CHAIN........REAL TALK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ANYBODY SELLIN BASIC 2PUMP SETUP?????????used?????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 06:22 PM~8933626
> *LET ME START OUT BY SAYING THIS.YOU GUY ARE SOME OF THE REASON WHY THE LOWRIDER SEEN IS THE WAY IT IS ( OH SCARRY ASS PEOPLE) I DONT KNOW ABOUT YA'LL BUT I DONT BUILD CARS TO JUST SIT UNDER MY CARPORT I BUILD CARS TO SHOW THEM OFF WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE COPS IF YOU ARE LEGIT WHATS THE PROB.
> 
> SIC YOU DONT UNDERSTAND BECAUSE YOU WERE STILL RIDING A BIKE WHEN WE WHERE ALL CRUISING OH MY BAD HOMIE YOU STILL RIDE A BIKE SORRY!!!
> ...


AGREED


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

see my previous post homie. you can count the real people on your 2 hands.

everybody else in this city follows what they see on mtv. houston has no style and no culture. every motherfucker wants everyone to think they are millionaires, drivin luxury cars they can barely afford and wearing "platinum jewries", also known as silver to the guys they bought it from.

i'm not being negative, its the truth. and it hurts sometimes. lowriding will not come back the way it used to be. look how many out of town cars showed up at the LRM show, they kicked us in the fucking balls.

lowriding is a lifestyle, and its not cool anymore cus the bandwagon says so.

props to the peeps still ridin.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 05:22 PM~8933626
> *LET ME START OUT BY SAYING THIS.YOU GUY ARE SOME OF THE REASON WHY THE LOWRIDER SEEN IS THE WAY IT IS ( OH SCARRY ASS PEOPLE) I DONT KNOW ABOUT YA'LL BUT I DONT BUILD CARS TO JUST SIT UNDER MY CARPORT I BUILD CARS TO SHOW THEM OFF WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE COPS IF YOU ARE LEGIT WHATS THE PROB.
> 
> SIC YOU DONT UNDERSTAND BECAUSE YOU WERE STILL RIDING A BIKE WHEN WE WHERE ALL CRUISING OH MY BAD HOMIE YOU STILL RIDE A BIKE SORRY!!!
> ...


AFUCKENMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT TRUST ME HOMIE IT WON'T WORK I THINK U BASICALLY QUOTED ME (Without callin people out individualy) CUZ I SAID THE SAME THING BEFORE BUT YOU'LL PROBABLY GET THE SAME SHIT TALKIN I DID STRAIGHT NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE BUT NOBODY REALLY TALKIN BOUT RIDIN HERE IN HOUSTON,BY BEING ON LAYITLOW DOES IT ENOUGH FOR SOME PEOPLE MAKES THEM THINK THEY RIDIN BY BEING ON A LOWRIDER SITE N SHIT BUT FUCK WE JUST GOTA PLAY DA HAND WE DELT HOMIE.................LET DA HATING BEGIN!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2007, 08:00 PM~8934019
> *AFUCKENMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT TRUST ME HOMIE IT WON'T WORK I THINK U BASICALLY QUOTED ME (Without callin people out individualy) CUZ I SAID THE SAME THING BEFORE BUT YOU'LL PROBABLY GET THE SAME SHIT TALKIN I DID STRAIGHT NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE BUT NOBODY REALLY TALKIN BOUT RIDIN HERE IN HOUSTON,BY BEING ON LAYITLOW DOES IT ENOUGH FOR SOME PEOPLE MAKES THEM THINK THEY RIDIN BY BEING ON A LOWRIDER SITE N SHIT BUT FUCK WE JUST GOTA PLAY DA HAND WE DELT HOMIE.................LET DA HATING BEGIN!
> *


slow down there killla.. from what i remember.. i went to irvington cause you tried to call me out.. when cops had it locked down, saw you in your lac racing towards 45 as fast as you could. so lets see who wanna talk about skurry. i still posted up and had to deal with cops, and didnt get my taco from taco truck.. which you still owe me for sucka.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

FUCK LOWRIDING IM GOING TO BIG WHEELS........FUCK A CRUZ SPOT MY HOOD IS MY SPOT...... I CLOWNED EVERYONE IN IT SO IM THE KING OF THE STREET ON THIS SIDE ANYONE WANT THE CROWN....COME GET


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 4 2007, 07:06 PM~8933472
> *On-line pre-registration is up and running.
> Online Registration and Mail-In Registration Forms
> 
> ...


PAID MY PRE REG AT THE BRYAN SHOW .......CHUCK OWE ME 10 BUX PLAYAor sumthin like that no problem :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm cruising everytime i get in da low and creep over to liquor stow.. mayne


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

got myself one of them rotating lights on the roof.......hood security.....got this hoe on lock....its bad when i gotta chace trucks on bags cuz they scared of the fire chief


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cruising is cool, but times have changed. there are too many retard yahoos out there that screw it all up. now cops see a low, and they automatically think the worst. i think that if you want to roll, you probably going to have to do it on your own, and not in a crowd. just making it easier for the cops to pick off a bunch of lows in one swoop.
back in the days, i know we used to do it every weekend. you know what else we used to do all the time? recess. aint kids any more.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 4 2007, 12:42 PM~8931231
> *parking lot on westheimer and hwy 6 more and more low lows are showing up every week
> *


didnt know they still did that.. someone hit me up and let me know the next time they out there.. i'll bend da block and whip out the whip


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 4 2007, 08:32 PM~8934240
> *cruising is cool, but times have changed.  there are too many retard yahoos out there that screw it all up.  now cops see a low, and they automatically think the worst.  i think that if you want to roll, you probably going to have to do it on your own, and not in a crowd.  just making it easier for the cops to pick off a bunch of lows in one swoop.
> back in the days, i know we used to do it every weekend.  you know what else we used to do all the time?  recess.  aint kids any more.
> *


and we aint lowriders anymore


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2007, 06:07 PM~8934090
> *slow down there killla..  from what i remember.. i went to irvington cause you tried to call me out..  when cops had it locked down, saw you in your lac racing towards 45 as fast as you could.  so lets see who wanna talk about skurry.  i still posted up and had to deal with cops, and didnt get my taco from taco truck..    which  you still owe me for sucka.
> *


Nope nope nope nopeeeeeeeeeeeeee first of big boy my lac in da paint shop so u aint see me do shit second of all I went turned around we weren't even talkin bout dat ol day but somebody gota guilty consience I seeeeeeee I'm just tellin homie how it is here on layitlow, but please believe car or no car it thers somewhere to ride at ill be there no excuses, fuck it cops gon be there oh well I got warrants suspended license tickets pending etc etc but aint no fuckn excuses here!!!!!!!! ****** WANA RIDE OR ****** WANABE GARAGE CAR COLLECTERS?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

gimmie a call shawn


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2007, 08:38 PM~8934302
> *Nope nope nope nopeeeeeeeeeeeeee first of big boy my lac in da paint shop so u aint see me do shit second of all I went turned around we weren't even talkin bout dat ol day but somebody gota guilty consience I seeeeeeee I'm just tellin homie how it is here on layitlow, but please believe car or no car it thers somewhere to ride at ill be there no excuses, fuck it cops gon be there oh well I got warrants suspended license tickets pending etc etc but aint no fuckn excuses here!!!!!!!! ****** WANA RIDE OR ****** WANABE GARAGE CAR COLLECTERS?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


car dont fit in garage


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 06:38 PM~8934304
> *gimmie a call shawn
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Slim.. i'm comin after that crown dogg.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Wasup Shawn!?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 06:45 PM~8934377
> *Wasup Shawn!?
> *



whats up wit u??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Oct 4 2007, 05:22 PM~8933626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that true.. you do got a point there.
some clubs held it down, but still wasnt enuff..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 08:43 PM~8934355
> *Slim..  i'm comin after that crown dogg..  :biggrin:
> *


i saw you cross over 1960 in tha lincon i was commin from lunch.....you luck i was in tha truck...............i should've followed you home house calllllllll


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 06:49 PM~8934426
> *i saw you cross over 1960 in tha lincon i was commin from lunch.....you luck i was in tha truck...............i should've followed you home house calllllllll
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2007, 06:49 PM~8933896
> *ANYBODY SELLIN BASIC 2PUMP SETUP?????????used?????
> *


maybe...2 used regular pumps?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

You dont want none son... I woulda got out w/ my old school manual bicycle air pump and hopped on yo ass...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 08:40 PM~8934323
> *car dont fit in garage
> *


aint got garage


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 4 2007, 06:53 PM~8934461
> *maybe...2 used regular pumps?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 08:53 PM~8934467
> *You dont want none son... I woulda got out w/ my old school manual bicycle air pump and hopped on yo ass...
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 4 2007, 06:53 PM~8934461
> *maybe...2 used regular pumps?
> *


Price?????????


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 07:45 PM~8934387
> *whats up wit u??
> *


chillin dogg..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 08:19 PM~8934152
> *FUCK LOWRIDING IM GOING TO BIG WHEELS........FUCK A CRUZ SPOT MY HOOD IS MY SPOT...... I CLOWNED EVERYONE IN IT SO IM THE KING OF THE STREET ON THIS SIDE ANYONE WANT THE CROWN....COME GET
> *


SLIM IT IS EASY BEING THE KING OF THE STREET IF YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE HOPPIN ON YOUR BLOCK BUT IT IS JUST A MATTER OF TIME HOMIE BUILDING THE NEW RIDE WILL BE OUT SOON I'LL HIT YOU UP 4 MY CROWN JUST TAKE CARE OF IT 4 ME LOL!!!!!!! ALL IN FUN HOMIE DONT GET IT TWISTED


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 07:57 PM~8934518
> *SLIM  IT IS EASY BEING THE KING OF THE STREET IF YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE HOPPIN ON YOUR BLOCK BUT IT IS JUST A MATTER OF TIME HOMIE BUILDING THE NEW RIDE WILL BE OUT SOON I'LL HIT YOU UP 4 MY CROWN JUST TAKE CARE OF IT 4 ME LOL!!!!!!! ALL IN FUN HOMIE DONT GET IT TWISTED
> *


 :0 



















:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 06:57 PM~8934512
> *chillin dogg..
> *



thas right...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

OH OH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 08:57 PM~8934518
> *SLIM  IT IS EASY BEING THE KING OF THE STREET IF YOU ARE THE ONLY ONE HOPPIN ON YOUR BLOCK BUT IT IS JUST A MATTER OF TIME HOMIE BUILDING THE NEW RIDE WILL BE OUT SOON I'LL HIT YOU UP 4 MY CROWN JUST TAKE CARE OF IT 4 ME LOL!!!!!!! ALL IN FUN HOMIE DONT GET IT TWISTED
> *


yea come on by ima send my mom outside she gon chase yall ass off tha block and ima get it on tape *****


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 4 2007, 08:32 PM~8934240
> *cruising is cool, but times have changed.  there are too many retard yahoos out there that screw it all up.  now cops see a low, and they automatically think the worst.  i think that if you want to roll, you probably going to have to do it on your own, and not in a crowd.  just making it easier for the cops to pick off a bunch of lows in one swoop.
> back in the days, i know we used to do it every weekend.  you know what else we used to do all the time?  recess.  aint kids any more.*



not the same jackass. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 07:00 PM~8934544
> *thas right...
> *


hoe


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 4 2007, 08:32 PM~8934240
> *cruising is cool, but times have changed.  there are too many retard yahoos out there that screw it all up.  now cops see a low, and they automatically think the worst.  i think that if you want to roll, you probably going to have to do it on your own, and not in a crowd.  just making it easier for the cops to pick off a bunch of lows in one swoop.
> back in the days, i know we used to do it every weekend.  you know what else we used to do all the time?  recess.  aint kids any more.
> *


DIDN'T KNOW KIDS COULD DRIVE CAR'S HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU HAD TO BE OLD ENOUGH TO DRIVE 

ITS NOT ABOUT BEING YOUNG ANYMORE ITS ABOUT THE WAY YOU LIVE WHAT ONE LIKES TO DO FOR FUN EVERYBODY GROWS UP SO DOES THAT MEAN WE SHOULDN'T LOWRIDE ANYMORE IF THAT THE CASE WHY YOU EVEN ON THE WEB SITE YOUR OLD DOGG SHOULDN'T YOU BE IN BED ALREADY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 07:03 PM~8934574
> *hoe
> *


black bitch... :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

WWW.FIRMELOWRIDERCLUB.COM/MOV00277.MPG


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 09:03 PM~8934578
> *DIDN'T KNOW KIDS COULD DRIVE CAR'S HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU HAD TO BE OLD ENOUGH TO DRIVE
> 
> ITS NOT ABOUT BEING YOUNG ANYMORE ITS ABOUT THE WAY YOU LIVE WHAT ONE LIKES TO DO FOR FUN EVERYBODY GROWS UP SO DOES THAT MEAN WE SHOULDN'T LOWRIDE ANYMORE IF THAT THE CASE WHY YOU EVEN ON THE WEB SITE YOUR OLD DOGG SHOULDN'T YOU BE IN BED ALREADY
> *



ha.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

speaking of cruisin.. i'm bout to hop in the lincoln and cruise out to wal mart... 


but yea.. cruisin has to be done smart. if cops are as bad as you guys say then cruising is out, but Sonic is still in business.. that would be a great place to hang out and chill.. but there couldnt be any burnouts, hoppin, and no stupid stuff..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://WWW.FIRMELOWRIDERCLUB.COM/SICRIDE.mpg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 07:04 PM~8934588
> *black bitch... :0
> *


black bastard


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://WWW.FIRMELOWRIDERCLUB.COM/HOPPING.MPG


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 4 2007, 09:12 PM~8934623
> *http://WWW.FIRMELOWRIDERCLUB.COM/HOPING.MPG
> *


Isn't it suppose to be hopping?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 07:12 PM~8934621
> *black bastard
> *



hey im lighter than you... :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 08:15 PM~8934639
> *hey im lighter than you... :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmm......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 07:15 PM~8934639
> *hey im lighter than you... :biggrin:
> *


still black..


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Sir Mikol, cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, RA-RA, sic713

1...2....3.. OK THATS ENOUGH!!!! this isnt harlem!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 09:03 PM~8934571
> *yea come on by ima send my mom outside she gon chase yall ass off tha block and ima get it on tape *****
> *


 Never mind homie you can keep it. i'm scared of momma'a thats like you just asking for an ass wuuupppppppiiinnnnn 

c you on the streets homie never mind I"LL HAVE TO WAITE FOR A SHOW!!LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 07:17 PM~8934655
> *still black..
> *



ur blacker...lol..i think u the blackest person i know..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 09:17 PM~8934655
> *still black..
> *


X2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 09:18 PM~8934666
> *Never mind homie you can keep it.  i'm scared of momma'a thats like you just asking for an ass wuuupppppppiiinnnnn
> 
> c you on the streets homie    never mind I"LL HAVE TO WAITE FOR A SHOW!!LOL!!! :biggrin:
> *


my car is not a hopper it just happends to do ok....for i big body single.....its a show car


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

so shawn.. you sold your new project??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 09:20 PM~8934688
> *so shawn..  you sold your new project??
> *


yep to me :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 07:20 PM~8934688
> *so shawn..  you sold your new project??
> *



yea i sold it to some guy on lay it low.. started building another one in cali but it didnt come out right..so im gettin ready to start another one.. imma build it out here instead of going back and forth to cali so i can check progress when i want to


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

damn.. how many cars you got bro? i know of 3.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 07:22 PM~8934703
> *yep to me  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 07:18 PM~8934667
> *ur blacker...lol..i think u the blackest person i know..
> *


i think your the gayest black lowrider i know besides slim


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 07:24 PM~8934728
> *damn..  how many cars you got bro?  i know of 3.
> *



well lowriders... i got my radical hopper still... and i got a 94 caprice... my 96 caprice is wrecked now.... lolos still in cali bcuz htown is dead....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 09:20 PM~8934686
> *my car is not a hopper it just happends to do ok....for i big body single.....its a show car
> *


 THATS COOL SLIM JUST GIVEN YOU A HARD TIME HOMIE I THOUGHT WE HAD A GOOD TOPIC THERE FOR A MIN 

NOW THEY WANT TO PLAY WHO IS LIGHTER LIKE I SAID HOUSTON IS OFF THE FUCKIN CHAIN!!!!! LOL!!!! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 07:26 PM~8934741
> *i think your the gayest black lowrider i know besides slim
> *



well now i know 2 gay black lowriders since u through slim in there... you and him :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 08:23 PM~8934719
> *yea i sold it to some guy on lay it low.. started building another one in cali but it didnt come out right..so im  gettin ready to start another one.. imma build it out here instead of going back and forth to cali so i can check progress when i want to
> *


i hear yah.. 

I need the same for my body work.. i dont trust anyone w/ my car..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 07:27 PM~8934752
> *THATS COOL SLIM JUST GIVEN YOU A HARD TIME HOMIE I THOUGHT WE HAD A GOOD TOPIC THERE FOR A MIN
> 
> NOW THEY WANT TO PLAY WHO IS LIGHTER  LIKE I SAID HOUSTON IS OFF THE FUCKIN CHAIN!!!!! LOL!!!! :uh:
> *



who is they??? drop a name


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 09:26 PM~8934741
> *i think your the gayest black lowrider i know besides slim
> *


im not the one with the dirty sanchez vid :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 07:27 PM~8934763
> *i hear yah..
> 
> I need the same for my body work..  i dont trust anyone w/ my car..
> *



i got a paint man out here he does decent work..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 07:29 PM~8934782
> *im not the one with the dirty sanchez vid :biggrin:
> *



oh yeah sic that does make u the gayest... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 09:27 PM~8934763
> *i hear yah..
> 
> I need the same for my body work..  i dont trust anyone w/ my car..
> *


well ya might wann try it out you might like it ......i do it all the time.......naw i got a good body man names danny he redoing tha caprice for me cuz da lil bro didnt think it had enough dents in it .....give him a call...............832-785-4367 danny tell him i sent you


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

last time i tried it i got 2 curbed rims and a dented rear door.... 

nahh.. i'll keep her close to me.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 09:28 PM~8934773
> *who is they??? drop a name
> *


 CALI RYDAH, SIC713 THERE HOMIE I DROPPED TWO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*D.J. Latin Vinyl Rewind Mixshow - Friday 7-???pm

on* http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 07:35 PM~8934843
> *CALI RYDAH, SIC713  THERE HOMIE I DROPPED TWO
> *



first off homie u dont know me... if u wanna talk shit bout sic ya who is from ya club u do that... but i talk about whatever i want wherever i want... second all the events i been to in htown from macgregor park to lowrider shows to magnificos show i never seen or heard of u... and third if u woulda been minding ya business u woulda known that me or sic wasnt talkin to u about the whos lighter that who.. so stay out my business


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 4 2007, 09:29 PM~8934782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Shawn.. who you thinkin bout gettin to do your liquid?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 09:29 PM~8934782
> *im not the one with the dirty sanchez vid :biggrin:
> *


I need to take that video down from my myspace.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 4 2007, 07:26 PM~8934743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owneddddddddddddd...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 4 2007, 07:42 PM~8934909
> *Shawn.. who you thinkin bout gettin to do your liquid?
> *



dont know... ..just talked to slim after i see his ride i might see whats up wit his boy...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2007, 07:43 PM~8934921
> *I need to take that video down from my myspace.
> *


yea do that.. it needs to die..
damn im a dumbass..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

night crew in effect..
we missin lonestar...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 07:45 PM~8934931
> *yea do that.. it needs to die..
> damn im a dumbass..
> *



u are a dumbass... i agree


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2007, 09:43 PM~8934921
> *I need to take that video down from my myspace.
> *


hey post it here again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 09:45 PM~8934931
> *yea do that.. it needs to die..
> damn im a dumbass..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 11:29 AM~5560837
> *OH MAN!!!!!!!!!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'M TRYING TO HOLD BACK THE LAUGHTER AT THE OFFICE.  LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIRTY SANCHEZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


classic though :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2007, 07:48 PM~8934959
> *classic though  :biggrin:
> *


fool looked liked he was enjoying it.... GAYEST


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2007, 09:48 PM~8934959
> *classic though  :biggrin:
> *


awwwwwwwwww hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha booty juice das yo new nick name


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

this is too comical...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2007, 07:50 PM~8934983
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 09:39 PM~8934877
> *first off homie u dont know me... if u wanna talk shit bout sic ya who is from ya club u do that... but i talk about whatever i want wherever i want... second all the events i been to in htown from macgregor park to lowrider shows to magnificos show i never seen or heard of u... and third if u woulda been minding ya business u woulda known that me or sic was TALKIN TO U about the whos lighter that who.. so stay out my business
> *


 I DONT GET IT YOU WROTE (WAS TALKIN TO YOU) 

LET ME TELL YOU! I DONT KNOW YOU OR CARE TO KNOW YOU SIC IS MY CLUB MEMBER AND JUST BECAUSE I SAID SOMTHING ABOUT WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT DOES NOT MEAN THAT I'M PUTTING A CLUB MEMBER DOWN 

I dont need you to know me from past show BUT YOU WILL REMEMBER ME FROM FUTURE SHOW'S 

IF YOU WANT ME TO MIND MY BUSINESS THEN DONT POST YOUR SHIT WHERE EVERY ONE CAN READ IT!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 09:49 PM~8934973
> *fool looked liked he was enjoying it.... GAYEST
> *


nah he's just crazy and don't give a fk to act a fool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2007, 05:06 PM~8933474
> *dont you pimp a minivan?  :uh:
> *


not for long, got something in the works.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 05:22 PM~8933626
> *LET ME START OUT BY SAYING THIS.YOU GUY ARE SOME OF THE REASON WHY THE LOWRIDER SEEN IS THE WAY IT IS ( OH SCARRY ASS PEOPLE) I DONT KNOW ABOUT YA'LL BUT I DONT BUILD CARS TO JUST SIT UNDER MY CARPORT I BUILD CARS TO SHOW THEM OFF WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE COPS IF YOU ARE LEGIT WHATS THE PROB.
> 
> SIC YOU DONT UNDERSTAND BECAUSE YOU WERE STILL RIDING A BIKE WHEN WE WHERE ALL CRUISING OH MY BAD HOMIE YOU STILL RIDE A BIKE SORRY!!!
> ...


noumsayin if your car aint doin 40 inches u need to stay home, real talk!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 07:51 PM~8934998
> *I DONT GET IT YOU WROTE (WAS TALKIN TO YOU)
> 
> LET ME TELL YOU! I DONT KNOW YOU OR CARE TO KNOW YOU SIC IS MY CLUB MEMBER AND JUST BECAUSE I SAID SOMTHING ABOUT WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT DOES NOT MEAN THAT I'M PUTTING A CLUB MEMBER DOWN
> ...



i wasn't talkin to u .. that was it was supposed to say.. dont be mad bcuz u gotta lowride by urself.. its okay.. u should know htown lowrider scene is dead.. after all it is where u are from.. HOUSTON STYLEZ.. keep it lowridin homie...and i probably wont remember after future shows either.. ur from houston stylez car club full of chippers...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2007, 07:53 PM~8935010
> *nah he's just crazy and don't give a fk to act a fool.
> *



nah he's jus GAY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 09:45 PM~8934933
> *night crew in effect..
> we missin lonestar...
> *


fk lonestar


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 4 2007, 07:46 PM~8934939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im a whoop yo ass when i see u


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up cali_rydah....where u been mayne?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 09:55 PM~8935033
> *i wasn't talkin to u .. that was it was supposed to say.. dont be mad bcuz u gotta lowride by urself.. its okay.. u should know htown lowrider scene is dead.. after all it is where u are from.. HOUSTON STYLEZ.. keep it lowridin homie...and i probably wont remember after future shows either.. ur from houston stylez car club full of chippers...*


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:00 PM~8935077
> *whats up cali_rydah....where u been mayne?
> *


whats up disturbed.. i been back and forth to cali... and laughin and sic sanchez...lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2007, 07:59 PM~8935063
> *fk lonestar
> *


go head..let me record it..lowriders gone wild at nans house.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 08:55 PM~8935033
> *i wasn't talkin to u .. that was it was supposed to say.. dont be mad bcuz u gotta lowride by urself.. its okay.. u should know htown lowrider scene is dead.. after all it is where u are from.. HOUSTON STYLEZ.. keep it lowridin homie...and i probably wont remember after future shows either.. ur from houston stylez car club full of chippers...*


 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 4 2007, 07:55 PM~8935033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fawwwwkkkkkkk you.....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 09:01 PM~8935086
> *whats up disturbed.. i been back and forth to cali... and laughin and sic sanchez...lol
> *


cool cool cool.....how are the rides coming along?
and yea sic is a dumbass but it was hella funny....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:01 PM~8935090
> *:0  :0
> *


u know yall chipperz... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 08:02 PM~8935096
> *ass.. im a defently whoop yo ass.
> im a run you over with my bike, since thats what i ride.
> 
> ...



u know its all fun bcuz we cool like that... the ones i meet from your club are cool peeps.. the ones i havent met i will remember at future shows...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 09:55 PM~8935033
> *i wasn't talkin to u .. that was it was supposed to say.. dont be mad bcuz u gotta lowride by urself.. its oksy.. u should know htown lowrider scene is dead.. after all it is where u are from.. HOUSTON STYLEZ.. keep it lowridin homie...and i probably wont remeber after future shows either.. ur from houston stylez car club full of chippers...
> *


I GOT TO AGREE WITH YOU HOUSTON IS FULL OF CHIPPERS THERE ARE A COUPLE OF RIDE THAT CAN DO SOMETHING BUT NOTHING MAGER 

AND YA I'M WITH HOUSTON STYLEZ AND I'M FROM HOUSTON FUCK IT I'LL REP MY CLUB AND MY CITY AND BE PROUD TO DO IT 

CHIPPERS- HOPE TO SEE YOU NOV 4TH HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL REP TO DA FULLEST


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:03 PM~8935098
> *cool cool cool.....how are the rides coming along?
> and yea sic is a dumbass but it was hella funny....
> *



sold one... selling the other and bout to start all over.. imma build the next one out here ..too much hassle building in cali living in houston...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 09:03 PM~8935100
> *u know yall chipperz... :biggrin:
> *


i dont kno mayne....i thought u were going to come show us the secrets....lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 08:05 PM~8935123
> *I GOT TO AGREE WITH YOU HOUSTON IS FULL OF CHIPPERS THERE ARE A COUPLE OF RIDE THAT CAN DO SOMETHING BUT NOTHING MAGER
> 
> AND YA I'M WITH HOUSTON STYLEZ AND I'M FROM HOUSTON FUCK IT I'LL REP MY CLUB AND MY CITY AND BE PROUD TO DO IT
> ...



well i will be at the show...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

poker nite saturday?????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Oct 4 2007, 08:03 PM~8935098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


going back to cali, cali, cali,, go back to cali.. 
i dont want you here..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:06 PM~8935133
> *i dont kno mayne....i thought u were going to come show us the secrets....lol
> *


sic sanchez never hit me up... i told him when yall was ready to holla at me


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 09:06 PM~8935129
> *sold one... selling the other and bout to start all over.. imma build the next one out here ..too much hassle building in cali living in houston...
> *



cool, yea i bet its a little hassle traviling back and forth....so do me and sic get to see a sneak peek?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 08:08 PM~8935144
> *bish.. im a go ride my bike to your house, and key your truck..
> drive by keying..
> :uh:
> ...



the mayor has spoken....lol


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Slim ,did you go for a ride in a Congressional Series?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:09 PM~8935157
> *cool, yea i bet its a little hassle traviling back and forth....so do me and sic get to see a sneak peek?????
> *



slim gave me a lead to something i need to look at and if that doesnt work out then im goin to austin to pick up the newest project.. and yea yall can come to the house...i live far as hell so sic cant drive none of his buckets they might overheat on him.... :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> poker nite saturday?????


shit its whatever we have a meeting but after that im game.....



> bish.. im a go ride my bike to your house, and key your truck..
> drive by keying..
> 
> thats ok cuz ur bitch ass will have to re-paint it and if u dont imma take ur forks off the bike and throw them bitches in the ocean laughing and sayin" FUK UR BIKE NICCA"....
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 08:08 PM~8935153
> *sic sanchez never hit me up... i told him when yall was ready to holla at me
> *


alright cali"dick"rydah
:uh:



> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 4 2007, 08:09 PM~8935161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually my buick drives excellent bitch..
and elsicko will make it also.. that bitch may smoke a lil, but it runs..

when its done, ill come drag nutts on your street..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2007, 09:11 PM~8935179
> *slim gave me a lead to something i need to look at and if that doesnt work out then im goin to austin to pick up the newest project.. and yea yall can come to the house...i live far as hell so sic cant drive none of his buckets they might overheat on him.... :0
> *


cool cool cool.....shit thats no problem im use to driving around the city all day so going to ur crib wont be a problem...
shit the elco will make it there and back, just gotta watch where we park cuz it aint got no reverse....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:12 PM~8935191
> *shit its whatever we have a meeting but after that im game.....
> oh i see, oh wells
> *


learn how to quote ...
bitch yo ass dont know how to use a wrench to even un bolt them hoes.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:15 PM~8935218
> *cool cool cool.....shit thats no problem im use to driving around the city all day so going to ur crib wont be a problem...
> shit the elco will make it there and back, just gotta watch where we park cuz it aint got no reverse....lol
> *


flintstone that hoe..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 4 2007, 10:10 PM~8935171
> *Slim ,did you go for a ride in a Congressional Series?
> *


yessssssiiiiiirrrrr rides like a dream i like it but im broke and i want it ...........damn......would look good on some white dish gold centers......zeniths


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 09:16 PM~8935220
> *learn how to quote ...
> bitch yo ass dont know how to use a wrench to even un bolt them hoes.
> *


bitch i aint that slow....then fuk it the whole bike can go......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:24 PM~8935299
> *bitch i aint that slow....then fuk it the whole bike can go......
> *


sure about that..
im slower tho. i must agree..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 09:30 PM~8935359
> *sure about that..
> im slower tho. i must agree..
> *


yup its all those paint fumes.......u fukn retard


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:33 PM~8935382
> *yup its all those paint fumes.......u fukn retard
> *


speaking of paint.. im in the mood now.. think its time to do a peice of plexiglass again..

and sell that hoe.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 09:37 PM~8935423
> *speaking of paint.. im in the mood now.. think its time to do a peice of plexiglass again..
> 
> and sell that hoe.
> *


cool, shit i need to get mines so that u can make the display board.....also need to go get the other paints to finish out the rest of the patterns


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

last minute vegas details :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 4 2007, 08:41 PM~8935454
> *cool, shit i need to get mines so that u can make the display board.....also need to go get the other paints to finish out the rest of the patterns
> *


that we need to do..
im a go get sum plexi tommorow morn..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 4 2007, 10:45 PM~8935487
> *last minute vegas details :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like a roof.........is that in tha cadi???????????


----------



## driftshogun (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2004, 02:25 PM~2349019
> *that shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.
> *


@DJLATIN's message >> LOL. your'e sure right it is. :biggrin:


----------



## driftshogun (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 4 2007, 08:45 PM~8935487
> *last minute vegas details :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what's this bro? :biggrin: 

<a href=\'http://www.aftermarketperformanceparts.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>aftermarket performance parts</a> | <a href=\'http://aftermarketperformanceparts.com/aftermarket-parts/\' target=\'_blank\'>aftermarket parts</a> blog


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 08:56 PM~8935593
> *that looks like a roof.........is that in tha cadi???????????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 4 2007, 11:18 PM~8935786
> *:dunno:
> *



***** that ain't ur garage fool. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hit it from the back c.c.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 4 2007, 10:45 PM~8935487
> *last minute vegas details :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i see 90 parts ........i think


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2007, 11:22 PM~8935816
> *hit it from the back c.c.
> *



fa' sho'. we ride _deep_


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 4 2007, 09:24 PM~8935832
> *fa' sho'.  we ride deep
> *


sup with the boattail


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2007, 11:23 PM~8935828
> *i see 90 parts ........i think
> *



i know the location of this particular picture. you'll probably find lots of 90 parts there. :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2007, 11:25 PM~8935842
> *sup with the boattail
> *



its sup n coming :biggrin: 

we're addin a lil 'juice' to the recipe


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 4 2007, 09:24 PM~8935832
> *fa' sho'.  we ride deep
> *



it's sinking


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 4 2007, 09:21 PM~8935809
> ****** that ain't ur garage fool. :uh:
> *



wow your not as dumb as i taught...i take back all them comment about you i said 2nite :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 4 2007, 11:28 PM~8935868
> *it's sinking
> *



like a box of twinkies on the table in front of you. :uh: 




> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 11:30 PM
> QUOTE(rivistyle @ Oct 4 2007, 09:21 PM)
> ***** that ain't ur garage fool.
> 
> wow your not as dumb as i taught...i take back all them comment about you i said 2nite  *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 4 2007, 09:32 PM~8935895
> *like a box of twinkies on the table in front of you. :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 4 2007, 11:26 PM~8935847
> *i know the location of this particular picture.  you'll probably find lots of 90 parts there. :0
> *


You know I had to make some extra ends foe Vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 4 2007, 09:21 PM~8935809
> ****** that ain't ur garage fool. :uh:
> *



i even drove the s-10 to his house


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Oct 4 2007, 09:03 PM~8934573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i say kids, i mean basically minors. and im only 28. but i know that alot of my club members would rather spend their money on their kids and their houses instead of bullshit tickets.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn i can feel the love in houston....... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 4 2007, 10:26 PM~8936157
> *damn i can feel the love in houston....... :biggrin:
> *


stfu country boy..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Oct 4 2007, 10:12 PM~8935191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2007, 11:54 PM~8936277
> *stfu country boy..
> *



wipe the shit off your lip before you speak to me son......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Everyone takin off to Vegas hope yal all have a safe trip.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2007, 08:33 AM~8937683
> *Everyone takin off to Vegas hope yal all have a safe trip.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2007, 12:55 AM~8936287
> *nobody ever invites me to their club meetings, starting to think clubs dont want me.    :angry:
> :uh:
> *


juice that 68 and quit lookin around.....like the celing is falling


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 4 2007, 10:55 PM~8936287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry.. i was drinking milk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2007, 09:44 AM~8937744
> *:uh:
> *


Hater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 10:43 AM~8938041
> *sorry.. i was drinking milk
> *


Lol! Dork.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2007, 10:00 AM~8938156
> *Lol! Dork.
> *


:uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2007, 11:55 PM~8936287
> *nobody ever invites me to their club meetings, starting to think clubs dont want me.    :angry:
> :uh:
> *




I thought you were in a club..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 5 2007, 11:37 AM~8938007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2007, 09:59 AM~8938154
> *Hater
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2007, 11:51 AM~8938356
> *
> :angry:
> *



damn ma badd.. i see your anti-club eh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 5 2007, 01:02 PM~8938406
> *damn ma badd..  i see your anti-club  eh?
> *


yeah,cause i aint into meetings and car washes


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2007, 12:06 PM~8938430
> *yeah,cause i aint into meetings and car washes
> *


I hear yah.. when we gonna hit the drive in?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wont be in awhile work fri and sat's


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2007, 11:54 AM~8938368
> *:uh:
> *


Feeling any better grouch?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2007, 10:51 AM~8938356
> *naw, think imma turn it into a donk.. and put some twankyfo's on it.
> fk that then.. imma keep talkin shit.
> :angry:
> *


yea talk shit..
its entertaining


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2007, 11:19 AM~8938486
> *Feeling any better grouch?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2007, 12:34 PM~8938569
> *:uh:
> *


Forget you then ass. :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.djlatinsregalforsaleinthehoustonarea.com/


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice try


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2007, 11:42 AM~8938609
> *Forget you then ass. :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 5 2007, 01:55 PM~8938690
> *http://www.djlatinsregalforsaleinthehoustonarea.com/
> *


gotdamit fuck :angry:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2007, 12:19 PM~8938483
> *wont be in awhile work fri and sat's
> *


me too.. i'm off sundays and mondays.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne hold up.. u dont work with me do you? if so, i'm snitchin u on computer


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:no:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 5 2007, 02:46 PM~8939669
> *  :no:
> *


hey wey!
call me when u get a chance..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 4 2007, 05:22 PM~8933626
> *LET ME START OUT BY SAYING THIS.YOU GUY ARE SOME OF THE REASON WHY THE LOWRIDER SEEN IS THE WAY IT IS ( OH SCARRY ASS PEOPLE) I DONT KNOW ABOUT YA'LL BUT I DONT BUILD CARS TO JUST SIT UNDER MY CARPORT I BUILD CARS TO SHOW THEM OFF WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE COPS IF YOU ARE LEGIT WHATS THE PROB.
> 
> SIC YOU DONT UNDERSTAND BECAUSE YOU WERE STILL RIDING A BIKE WHEN WE WHERE ALL CRUISING OH MY BAD HOMIE YOU STILL RIDE A BIKE SORRY!!!
> ...


reason is because there is no where to cruise....there will never be another spot like 75th street..  richmond was alright if your single ...crusing till 3am...im married now and i dont think the wifey would like that to much :biggrin: ..ive been to airline , edgebrook and irvington..all those times but the laws shut it down....some of my members roll to west side to chill in the parking lot..but they aint crusing..sorry to say most clubs now build there rides for the shows and not for the streets..  ..but you dont need everyone to crusie ..all u need is yourself..you drive your ride ..cruise all through houston,pasadena,soho..etc.....u dont need a army...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 5 2007, 04:26 PM~8940232
> *reason is because there is no where to cruise....there will never be another spot like 75th street..  richmond was alright if your single ...crusing till 3am...im married now and i dont think the wifey would like that to much :biggrin: ..ive been to airline , edgebrook and irvington..all those times but the laws shut it down....some of my members roll to west side to chill in the parking lot..but they aint crusing..sorry to say most clubs now build there rides for the shows and not for the streets..  ..but you dont need everyone to crusie ..all u need is yourself..you drive your ride ..cruise all through houston,pasadena,soho..etc.....u dont need a army...
> *


:yes:
:yes:
1 deep


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

my car dont run so i cant cruise in it, but i be crusin in METRO for the past 2 months. saves lots of money, but not time


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 06:51 PM~8940380
> *:yes:
> :yes:
> 1 deep
> *


COOL! BUT NO BIKES ALLOWED OK! AND CARS MUST GO IN REVERSE AND START WITH OUT CABLES! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah the pinche juda always shutting down any spots that try and get going, they used to damn near set up a sub station on richmond on the medians :0.No more memorial,no 75th ,airline etc.But it's not to bad of an idea to get some friends together and cruise to a certain spot and chill at least people can get together and talk cars. 

On another not just whoring by...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 5 2007, 12:17 AM~8936111
> *youre just gonna dissagree with everything i say, so your point is invalid
> 
> when i say kids, i mean basically minors.  and im only 28.  but i know that alot of my club members would rather spend their money on their kids and their houses instead of bullshit tickets.
> *



blah blah blah excuses :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup big wimp i mean big pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2007, 10:32 PM~8941481
> *sup big wimp i mean big pimp
> *


know you aint talkin to me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 5 2007, 07:00 PM~8940974
> *COOL! BUT NO BIKES ALLOWED OK! AND CARS MUST GO IN REVERSE AND START WITH OUT CABLES! LOL!!!!!
> *


dont hate..
umm car does start without cables.. get yo shit straight..

just make sure u dont drop[ another car off the trailor..and break another frame. :thumbsup:

oh yea, u dont have any cars to drive right now.. :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 01:04 AM~8942251
> *dont hate..
> umm car does start without cables.. get yo shit straight..
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: bring it to me i get him rollin again!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda firmelows???

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v412/lkl...urrent=noel.flv


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 6 2007, 01:04 AM~8942251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2007, 11:35 AM~8943275
> *:0
> was that him that drove car off dolly at true eminence show?
> :roflmao:
> ...


let me repost that url....

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v412/lkl...urrent=noel.flv


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Latin ?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 6 2007, 08:40 AM~8943058
> *:scrutinize: bring it to me i get him rollin again!!
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2007, 11:04 PM~8942251
> *dont hate..
> umm car does start without cables.. get yo shit straight..
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2007, 09:17 AM~8943184
> *Que onda firmelows???
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v412/lkl...urrent=noel.flv
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2007, 09:39 AM~8943287
> *let me repost that url....
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v412/lkl...urrent=noel.flv
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
john can move!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2007, 08:32 PM~8941481
> *sup big wimp i mean big pimp
> *



i taught you went to las vegas :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 6 2007, 12:20 PM~8943432
> *Latin ?
> *


What's up?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 6 2007, 01:28 PM~8943623
> *i taught you went to las vegas :uh:
> *


You sure to teach a lot. :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 01:04 AM~8942251
> *dont hate..
> umm car does start without cables.. get yo shit straight..
> 
> ...


A HOMIE I'M BREAKIN CAR FRAME'S AND I DIDN'T DRIVE A CAR OFF A TRAILOR SOMEONE DROVE MY CAR OFF THE RAMP'S AND THE CAR STILL WON AT THE SHOW 

AND I DRIVE A 07' DODGE TRUCK AND I HAVE A SECOND HOPPER BEING BUILT IN 30 DAY PAINTED'INSIDE REDONE,LIFTED,FULL FRAME RAPPED,NEW MOTOR AND TRAN'S WITH SOME CHROME AND I STILL HAVE MY CUTTY THAT I CAN STILL DRIVE.

MY FRONT PUMP COST MORE THAN YOUR HOLE BIKE AND ELKY (OH YEA I HAVE AN ELKY TWO) THATS THE NEXT PROJECT DONT FORGET MY REGAL JUST THE FRAME ALONE WITH OUT ALL THE CHROME UNDER THE CAR WELL YOU KNOW YOU DID SOME OF THE WORK 

I'M CHILL YOUR A MEMBER SO JUST SHUT YOUR MOUTH AND GO FIX YOUR CHAIN HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 12:41 PM~8943484
> *:0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 IS THIS COMING FROM THE GUY THAT SAID STAY OUT OF OTHER PEOPLE BUSINESS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2007, 10:17 AM~8943184
> *Que onda firmelows???
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v412/lkl...urrent=noel.flv
> *



Yeah thats back when he was thinner and actually could move around.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 6 2007, 12:55 PM~8943917
> *IS THIS COMING FROM THE GUY THAT SAID STAY OUT OF OTHER PEOPLE BUSINESS
> *


come on dude i got a hopper doing 75 inches... not even worth bringin it to htown.. only competition would be krazytoyz and shorty.. u keep taking first place at shows with your broken frames doing like 30 inches...i can jump higher than your 30 inches... when u break 40 inches with a single then u can holla at me... MAYBE i will acknowledge u then.. chipper stylez still in the house...i still havent seen a houston stylez car on the bumper... not even when its layed in the back.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

on a real note... shout outs to ALL the Houston Lowriders.. all of you who are still riding... keep riding.. all of you that are showing at shows.. keep showing..all of you who are building.. keep building.. do ya thang and dont worry about what everybody else is doing...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 03:28 PM~8944037
> *on a real note... shout outs to ALL the Houston Lowriders.. all of you who are still riding... keep riding.. all of you that are showing at shows.. keep showing..all of you who are building.. keep building.. do ya thang and dont worry about what everybody else is doing...
> *


real talk '07


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 01:28 PM~8944037
> *on a real note... shout outs to ALL the Houston Lowriders.. all of you who are still riding... keep riding.. all of you that are showing at shows.. keep showing..all of you who are building.. keep building.. do ya thang and dont worry about what everybody else is doing...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2007, 01:35 PM~8944061
> *real talk  '07
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2007, 01:37 PM~8944073
> *
> *


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Guys... this is a no smoking area.... thank you! 

READ THE SIGN!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 6 2007, 01:51 PM~8944110
> *Guys...  this is a no smoking area....  thank you!
> 
> READ THE SIGN!!!
> *



        

i blazed one for each lowrider in houston...lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 03:23 PM~8944017
> *come on dude i got a hopper doing 75 inches... not even worth bringin it to htown.. only competition would be krazytoyz and shorty.. u keep taking first place at shows with your broken frames doing like 30 inches...i can jump higher than your 30 inches... when u break 40 inches with a single then u can holla at me... MAYBE i will acknowledge u then.. chipper stylez still in the house...i still havent seen a houston stylez car on the bumper... not even when its layed in the back.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU SAY YOU HAVE A HOPPER HITTIN 75 INCHES ( I THINK THAT WOULD B IN TRUUCHA VIDEO OR SOMETHING) SINCE YOU LIVE IN CALI AND ALL 

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS SEE YOU NOV 4TH HOMIE HOPE YOU CAN BRING THE RIDE DOWN WOULD BE A LOT FUN TO BUST YOUR ASS THEN SEND YOU BACK TO CALI

IT'S ALL IN FUN HOMIE DONT TAKE IT THE WRONG WAY JUST DEAD AROUND HERE GOT TO GET SOMETHING STARTED


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 6 2007, 03:20 PM~8944158
> *YOU SAY YOU HAVE A HOPPER HITTIN 75 INCHES ( I THINK THAT WOULD B IN TRUUCHA VIDEO OR SOMETHING) SINCE YOU LIVE IN CALI AND ALL
> 
> ALL I GOT TO SAY IS SEE YOU NOV 4TH HOMIE HOPE YOU CAN BRING THE RIDE DOWN WOULD BE A LOT FUN TO BUST YOUR ASS THEN SEND YOU BACK TO CALI
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 6 2007, 11:28 AM~8943623
> *i taught you went to las vegas :uh:
> *


missed another year.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yall need to cut that shit out........all this bitchin back and forth and nobody in here meaning car put together working and tested .....cuz if it dose 7 inches better than what you doing now and you got 14 batts full wrap frame ****** gonna be clownin......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 6 2007, 02:20 PM~8944158
> *YOU SAY YOU HAVE A HOPPER HITTIN 75 INCHES ( I THINK THAT WOULD B IN TRUUCHA VIDEO OR SOMETHING) SINCE YOU LIVE IN CALI AND ALL
> 
> ALL I GOT TO SAY IS SEE YOU NOV 4TH HOMIE HOPE YOU CAN BRING THE RIDE DOWN WOULD BE A LOT FUN TO BUST YOUR ASS THEN SEND YOU BACK TO CALI
> ...


yeah, that's true, sometimes u do have to b the villian ( the bad homie) the shit talker, so u can start something here in h town,  4 the last 3 months , people b cruising and hanging out at the mc gregor park, BUT NOTHING BUT FUCKING LOWERED TRUCKS ON STUCK RIMS, A COUPLE OF UGLY FUCKING DONKS, AND ONLY TWO FUN TO WATCH LOWLOWS :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2007, 07:59 PM~8944752
> *yall need to cut that shit out........all this bitchin back and forth and nobody in here meaning car put together working and tested .....cuz if it dose 7 inches better than what you doing now and you got 14 batts full wrap frame ****** gonna be clownin......
> *


:0 fire chief has spoken


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 6 2007, 09:35 AM~8943275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awready


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 6 2007, 02:20 PM~8944158
> *YOU SAY YOU HAVE A HOPPER HITTIN 75 INCHES ( I THINK THAT WOULD B IN TRUUCHA VIDEO OR SOMETHING) SINCE YOU LIVE IN CALI AND ALL
> 
> ALL I GOT TO SAY IS SEE YOU NOV 4TH HOMIE HOPE YOU CAN BRING THE RIDE DOWN WOULD BE A LOT FUN TO BUST YOUR ASS THEN SEND YOU BACK TO CALI
> ...



first.. i am on compton for life lowrider videos,big fish, rollin, truucha, cali swangin and young hogg videos so b4 u come at me with all that video shit check the facts.. and if u want to get something started pull up on somebody with a hopper...and the show on the 4th like i said i will be there .. i aint bringin my car bcuz it will be a million excuses why it hits what it hits...ill be in the crowd laughin at you and your chipper... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 08:04 PM~8945229
> *sup cali
> *


what up sic???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2007, 05:59 PM~8944752
> *yall need to cut that shit out........all this bitchin back and forth and nobody in here meaning car put together working and tested .....cuz if it dose 7 inches better than what you doing now and you got 14 batts full wrap frame ****** gonna be clownin......
> *



i know for sure slimmmz not on the bumper... :biggrin: whats up slimmm... holla at me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2007, 07:31 PM~8944521
> *missed another year.
> *


Gainesville ryda


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 6 2007, 08:06 PM~8945238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whut it do..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 08:13 PM~8945266
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> whut it do..
> *


cant call it..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 08:18 PM~8945278
> *cant call it..
> *


hmmm... 

man this damn tat is itching like crazy...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 08:24 PM~8945293
> *hmmm...
> 
> man this damn tat is itching like crazy...
> *


dont scratch it u will fuck it up... it looks good... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 08:29 PM~8945309
> *dont scratch it u will fuck it up... it looks good...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i wont.. but damn.. mother fucker itches like crazy dude.. fawwwwwwwwwwwwwkkkkk!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 08:38 PM~8945363
> *i wont.. but damn.. mother fucker itches like crazy dude.. fawwwwwwwwwwwwwkkkkk!
> *


i know the feelin i got 26 of them bitches..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 08:51 PM~8945398
> *i know the feelin i got 26 of them bitches..
> *


where... cant see them hoes..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

only reason u could see urs is bcuz its got white in it... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 09:12 PM~8945495
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 6 2007, 08:05 PM~8944778
> *yeah, that's true, sometimes u do have to b the villian ( the bad homie) the shit talker, so u can start something here in h town,    4 the last 3 months , people b cruising and hanging out at the mc gregor park, BUT NOTHING BUT FUCKING LOWERED TRUCKS ON STUCK RIMS, A COUPLE OF UGLY FUCKING DONKS, AND ONLY TWO FUN TO WATCH LOWLOWS :angry:
> *


if i want to hang out and watch lowered trucks with big rims i'd sit in your front yard and watch them pass by all day. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 6 2007, 10:53 PM~8945405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 10:06 PM~8945238
> *first.. i am on compton for life lowrider videos,big fish, rollin, truucha, cali swangin and young hogg videos so b4 u come at me with all that video shit check the facts.. and if u want to get something started pull up on somebody with a hopper...and the show on the 4th like i said i will be there .. i aint bringin my car bcuz it will be a million excuses why it hits what it hits...ill be in the crowd laughin at you and your chipper... :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I SAID HOMIE YOU SAY YOU DO THIS OR THAT OR ON THIS OR THAT.

POST A VIDEO OR SOME PICS DAWG WITH YOU IN IT HOPPIN THEN I'LL SHOW YOU SOME RESPECT.

AND YOU SAID IT THE BEST HOMIE YOU WILL BE IN THE CROWD.I'LL BE HOPPIN AND IF IT CHIP'S IT CHIP'S BUT ATLEAST I WILL B OUT THERE TRYING SUPPORT THE LOWRIDING MOVMENT AND NOT SAY I DONT WANT TO TAKE MY CAR BECAUSE PEOPLE WILL MAKE EXCUSES ON WHY IT HITS WHAT IT HIT (BAD EXCUSE) HOMIE YOU SHOULD OF JUST SAID IT WAS TO FAR I WOULD HAVE UNDERSTANDED THAT MORE BUT FUCK IT 

LOOK DAWG ME AND YOU JUST GOT OFF ON THE WRONG FOOT. FUCK IT YOU WILL SEE THE CAR NOV 4TH

I'LL BE THE BAD GUY


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2007, 07:59 PM~8944752
> *yall need to cut that shit out........all this bitchin back and forth and nobody in here meaning car put together working and tested .....cuz if it dose 7 inches better than what you doing now and you got 14 batts full wrap frame ****** gonna be clownin......
> *


I FEEL YOU ON THAT SLIM BUT I WOULDN'T BE TALK IF IT WASN'T GOING TO DO SOMETHING HOMIE BUT THANKS FOR THE FEED BACK SEE YOU AT THE SHOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Mike..

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *mac2lac*, RA-RA, cali rydah


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 6 2007, 09:46 PM~8945647
> *LIKE I SAID HOMIE YOU SAY YOU DO THIS OR THAT OR ON THIS OR THAT.
> 
> POST A VIDEO OR SOME PICS DAWG WITH YOU IN IT HOPPIN THEN I'LL SHOW YOU SOME RESPECT.
> ...



who in the fuck sits inside a car hopping 75 inches??? u can sit inside of urs bcuz ur doing 30..lol.. anyway my radical has lead in it... its all accepted in la cali where im from.. htown would talk about it having lead in it.. second the people who im know on this site seen the video clip of my car.. u didnt bcuz i dont know u .. ask sic, disturbed, dude from your club with the ls, and slim what my shit do.. they seen it.. my shit got lead in it thats why its not out here...why would i lie about being on a video??? anyway u can be the bad guy... but make sure u come out on top like bad guys do... :biggrin: good luck at the show from what i hear ur gonna need it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
round 2
ding ding ding


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 11:59 PM~8945708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> round 2
> ding ding ding
> *


I'll check it out in the morning. waaayy past my bedtime.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 09:59 PM~8945708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> round 2
> ding ding ding
> *


sic that guy is crazy... anyway i still dont know who he is... anyway he got a point to prove... so let him prove it at the show on the 4th... hope his shit works...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 6 2007, 10:17 AM~8943184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie....just here chillin....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 6 2007, 08:05 PM~8944778
> *yeah, that's true, sometimes u do have to b the villian ( the bad homie) the shit talker, so u can start something here in h town,    4 the last 3 months , people b cruising and hanging out at the mc gregor park, BUT NOTHING BUT FUCKING LOWERED TRUCKS ON STUCK RIMS, A COUPLE OF UGLY FUCKING DONKS, AND ONLY TWO FUN TO WATCH LOWLOWS :angry:
> *


JUST TRYING TO GET EVERYBODY MIND ON SOME REAL TALK AND NOT JUST BULL SHIT ALL THE TIME LOWRIDING DIED IN HOUSTON BECAUSE WE LET IT I'M NOT KNOCKING ANYBODY FOR BUILDING SHOW CAR'S OR HOPPER'S BIKE OR ANYTHING I'M JUST TALKING ABOUT THE WHOLE SEEN YOU USE TO BE ABLE TO DRIVE TO THE CORNER STORE AND YOU WOULD SEE A LOW LOW NOW SHIT IT'S LIKE SPOTTING BIG FOOT OR SOME SHIT YOU BE LIKE LOOK THERE GOES A LOW LOW QUICK TAKE A PIC HOUSTON HAS SOME RIDES BUT NOBODY BRINGS THEM OUT ANYMORE THEY RATHER JUST STAY ON THERE PORCH AND DRINK BEER(QUOTE) N*E*WAYS HOMIE I'M OUT 

BOILER YOU BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN IN H-TOWN HOMIE! MUCH RESPECT!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

fuck it i give up on lowriding.. sic holla at me i still wanna build a bike... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 6 2007, 10:03 PM~8945728
> *:0
> banate buey......that means take a bath bitch.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


bitch i did.. still itch..


man this topic is hilarious..

monday we can go back to talking about food and religion..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 10:07 PM~8945746
> *fuck it i give up on lowriding.. sic holla at me i still wanna build a bike...  :biggrin:
> *


lol alright.. are we gunna go cruising..
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 10:09 PM~8945761
> *lol alright.. are we gunna go cruising..
> :biggrin:
> *


yea right.. i drink too much might fall off that bish... unless i do a trike then ill roll... :biggrin: 

me and sic gonna bring cruising back to htown... on some bikes :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 10:11 PM~8945779
> *yea right.. i drink too much might fall off that bish... unless i do a trike then ill roll...  :biggrin:
> 
> me and sic gonna bring cruising back to htown... on some bikes :biggrin:
> *


ol fat ass..
yea we can do a trike..
let me finish up some of he cars i got.. and we can get something going.

we can go cruise around macgregor and down richmond... at least we wont get pulled over..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 10:13 PM~8945787
> *ol fat ass..
> yea we can do a trike..
> let me finish up some of he cars i got.. and we can get something going.
> ...


im down..  
man i used to ride pocket bikes down richmond on saturday and never got stopped.. all up in the t-town parking lot when it was t-town... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 11:08 PM~8945753
> *bitch i did.. still itch..
> man this topic is hilarious..
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 6 2007, 10:15 PM~8945795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this *****


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 11:56 PM~8945690
> *who in the fuck sits inside a car hopping 75 inches??? u can sit inside of urs bcuz ur doing 30..lol.. anyway my radical has lead in it... its all accepted in la cali where im from.. htown would talk about it having lead in it.. second the people who im know on this site seen the video clip of my car.. u didnt bcuz i dont know u .. ask sic, disturbed, dude from your club with the ls, and slim what my shit do.. they seen it.. my shit got lead in it thats why its not out here...why would i lie about being on a video??? anyway u can be the bad guy... but make sure u come out on top like bad guys do... :biggrin:  good luck at the show from what i hear ur gonna need it
> *


DAWG I HIT 30in WITH A V8, SINGLE GATE,8 BATTERIES THAT WERE RE-FERB,NO RAPPED FRAME,AND NO WEIGHT. IT WAS A QUICK BUILD 4 DA SHOW SECOND SHOW IT DID LIKE SHIT BECAUSE THE FRAME WAS ALREADY GONE I JUST TOOK IT BECAUSE EVEN WITH THE FRAME GONE I STILL PLACED


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 6 2007, 10:19 PM~8945814
> *DAWG I HIT 30in WITH A V8, SINGLE GATE,8 BATTERIES THAT WERE              RE-FERB,NO RAPPED FRAME,AND NO WEIGHT. IT WAS A QUICK BUILD 4 DA SHOW SECOND SHOW IT DID LIKE SHIT BECAUSE THE FRAME WAS ALREADY GONE I JUST TOOK IT BECAUSE EVEN WITH THE FRAME GONE I STILL PLACED
> *


 :0 even more reason u dont wanna hop with me... u junk riding... wrap your frame and then we will talk... anyway i will be watchin you from the crowd.. have fun .. and keep it lowriding...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Texas_Bowties, mac2lac, cali rydah, RA-RA, sic713, *h-town team 84 caddy* 

Waddup tony, i see you kickin back enjoyin the show...how is the project comming?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: cali rydah, mac2lac, Texas_Bowties, RA-RA, h-town team 84 caddy, sic713


whats up htown???? :biggrin: i need somethin else to talk about instead of going back and forth with this guy...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hop it!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8945842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. what a night


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2007, 12:24 AM~8945830
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Texas_Bowties, mac2lac, cali rydah, RA-RA, sic713, h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> ...


its gettin there bro, hopefully it will make it to magnificos...and im just here kickin back gettin some more motavation!!!!i love hoppers!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 6 2007, 10:33 PM~8945852
> *mayne.. what a night
> *



its all good... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 6 2007, 11:36 PM~8945861
> *its gettin there bro, hopefully it will make it to magnificos...and im just here kickin back gettin some more motavation!!!!i love hoppers!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 6 2007, 10:36 PM~8945861
> *its gettin there bro, hopefully it will make it to magnificos...and im just here kickin back gettin some more motavation!!!!i love hoppers!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hope you make it. It's our 25th Anniversary so we are charging $25 pre registration. It's also our 1st year on the WEGO tour so more money for the winners of that tour. I'm very excited about it and nervous at the same time. hno: I hope you can come and support the show.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2007, 02:53 PM~8944122
> *
> 
> i blazed one for each lowrider in houston...lol
> *



all 8 of us huh? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 6 2007, 10:04 PM~8945733
> * THEY RATHER JUST STAY ON THERE PORCH AND DRINK BEER(QUOTE)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*WITH ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOW WHERE TO GO CRUISE AND CHILL....WELL EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE AT MACGREGOR PARK NEXT SUNDAY OCT. 14TH AROUND 2PM ...SO IM INVITING ALL OF HTOWN LOWRIDERS TO COME CHILL.....HLC,ULA, SOLO RIDERS..ALL HOPPERS!!....LETS KICK BACK AND SHOW OFF THE RIDES......  PM ME OR CALL ME UP 832 213 8219........*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 7 2007, 10:15 AM~8947039
> *WITH ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOW WHERE TO GO CRUISE AND CHILL....WELL EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE AT MACGREGOR PARK NEXT SUNDAY OCT. 14TH AROUND 2PM ...SO IM INVITING ALL OF HTOWN LOWRIDERS TO COME CHILL.....HLC,ULA, SOLO RIDERS..ALL HOPPERS!!....LETS KICK BACK AND SHOW OFF THE RIDES......  PM ME OR CALL ME UP 832 213 8219........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm down, we need to claim mcgregor back from the truckers.. i got my 9


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2007, 11:13 AM~8947266
> *i'm down, we need to claim mcgregor back from the truckers..    i got my 9
> *


whhaaaattttt!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 7 2007, 09:02 AM~8946828
> *all 8 of us huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 7 2007, 10:22 AM~8947071
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

liv4lacs sent me a pic from vegas and wanted me to share it with everyone, so here it is...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 7 2007, 12:41 PM~8947595
> *liv4lacs sent me a pic from vegas and wanted me to share it with everyone, so here it is...
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yes and i apologize. this makes even me sick.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 7 2007, 11:15 AM~8947039
> *WITH ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOW WHERE TO GO CRUISE AND CHILL....WELL EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE AT MACGREGOR PARK NEXT SUNDAY OCT. 14TH AROUND 2PM ...SO IM INVITING ALL OF HTOWN LOWRIDERS TO COME CHILL.....HLC,ULA, SOLO RIDERS..ALL HOPPERS!!....LETS KICK BACK AND SHOW OFF THE RIDES......  PM ME OR CALL ME UP 832 213 8219........
> *


Hell yea, i'm down for that.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 7 2007, 12:15 PM~8947039
> *WITH ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOW WHERE TO GO CRUISE AND CHILL....WELL EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE AT MACGREGOR PARK NEXT SUNDAY OCT. 14TH AROUND 2PM ...SO IM INVITING ALL OF HTOWN LOWRIDERS TO COME CHILL.....HLC,ULA, SOLO RIDERS..ALL HOPPERS!!....LETS KICK BACK AND SHOW OFF THE RIDES......  PM ME OR CALL ME UP 832 213 8219........
> *



THATS A BIG START HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cali rydah, LOW_INC, sic713

whats up sic sanchez???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 7 2007, 12:15 PM~8947039
> *WITH ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOW WHERE TO GO CRUISE AND CHILL....WELL EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE AT MACGREGOR PARK NEXT SUNDAY OCT. 14TH AROUND 2PM ...SO IM INVITING ALL OF HTOWN LOWRIDERS TO COME CHILL.....HLC,ULA, SOLO RIDERS..ALL HOPPERS!!....LETS KICK BACK AND SHOW OFF THE RIDES......  PM ME OR CALL ME UP 832 213 8219........
> *


MISSION COMPLETE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 7 2007, 02:41 PM~8947595
> *liv4lacs sent me a pic from vegas and wanted me to share it with everyone, so here it is...
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad i cancelled my text/picture messages on my cellphone. No mas fotos de mierda from el ******. :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 7 2007, 01:27 PM~8947749
> *THATS A BIG START HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


ITS TAKES ONE PERSON TO START IT BUT IT TAKES THE REST TO COMPLETE HOMIE...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 7 2007, 04:40 PM~8948246
> *ITS TAKES ONE PERSON TO START IT BUT IT TAKES THE REST TO COMPLETE HOMIE...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

for those who dont know.theres a chill spot on hwy 6 and westheimer at the burlington coat factory parking lot on saturday nights.i saw a couple lowriders last night.hit it up if ya down.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 6 2007, 04:02 PM~8944284
> *:wave:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 7 2007, 04:17 PM~8948393
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 7 2007, 07:18 PM~8948770
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2007, 01:34 PM~8947781
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: cali rydah, LOW_INC, sic713
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2007, 06:29 PM~8948839
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I had to make a new name BUT I am back!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 7 2007, 01:40 PM~8947808
> *MISSION COMPLETE
> *


I told ya all it was gonna take was a lil stirring of the pot lol


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 8 2007, 12:23 AM~8950316
> *I told ya all it was gonna take was a lil stirring of the pot lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 6 2007, 12:51 PM~8943897
> *A HOMIE I'M BREAKIN CAR FRAME'S AND I DIDN'T DRIVE A CAR OFF A TRAILOR SOMEONE DROVE MY CAR OFF THE RAMP'S AND THE CAR STILL WON AT THE SHOW
> 
> AND I DRIVE A 07' DODGE TRUCK AND I HAVE A SECOND HOPPER BEING BUILT IN 30 DAY PAINTED'INSIDE REDONE,LIFTED,FULL FRAME RAPPED,NEW MOTOR AND TRAN'S WITH SOME CHROME AND I STILL HAVE MY CUTTY THAT I CAN STILL DRIVE.
> ...


CHILL!!!!!!!Ur on the same team!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Congrats to my boy rob 4 taking a trophy in Vegas!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 7 2007, 10:23 PM~8950316
> *I told ya all it was gonna take was a lil stirring of the pot lol
> *


What yall cooking......neva mind don't wanna talk bout food it might start a topic


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 8 2007, 05:52 AM~8951393
> *What yall cooking......neva mind don't wanna talk bout food it might start a topic
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *swangincustoms*
:0 :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im hungry..
i want some tacos.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

almost got sidetracked today from the current project....

found a 65 impala ss $500. 75% restored (all chassis work done, sandblasted and painted, doors, hood, etc. included). all new rubber parts, bushing n shit. body stripped and ready for work....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 8 2007, 03:43 PM~8954216
> *almost got sidetracked today from the current project....
> 
> found a 65 impala ss $500.  75% restored (all chassis work done, sandblasted and painted, doors, hood, etc. included).  all new rubber parts, bushing n shit.  body stripped and ready for work....
> *



u aint even got $500 stupid :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ttt 4 the night crew :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 8 2007, 05:47 PM~8954978
> *ttt 4 the night crew :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 8 2007, 05:47 PM~8954982
> *:biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2007, 05:47 PM~8954983
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: this guy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/ers/443710175.html

for a good time with a
spokes and juice freak!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2007, 05:49 PM~8954992
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/ers/443710175.html
> 
> for a good time with a
> ...



and how did u find that ad??? :uh: trick.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 8 2007, 05:51 PM~8955002
> *and how did u find that ad???  :uh:  trick.... :biggrin:
> *


thats why the elco aint juiced yet....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Sic713?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 8 2007, 05:53 PM~8955012
> *Sic713?
> *



yeesssiiirrrrrrr


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 8 2007, 05:51 PM~8955002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> no.. someone pmed me that ad..
> a fellow houston /laporte lowrider.
> 
> sic its okay to pay to play ... i hear u do it all the time... jus kiddin.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > no.. someone pmed me that ad..
> > a fellow houston /laporte lowrider.
> >
> > sic its okay to pay to play ... i hear u do it all the time... jus kiddin.. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2007, 06:04 PM~8955069
> *bullshit..
> ass
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 8 2007, 07:00 PM~8954739
> *u aint even got $500 stupid :biggrin:
> *



if you think so..........chunky butt. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2007, 05:49 PM~8954992
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/ers/443710175.html
> 
> for a good time with a
> ...


i called..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2007, 07:49 PM~8954992
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/ers/443710175.html
> 
> for a good time with a
> ...


isn't that provoks sidekick?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Agencies join forces to crack down on East End crime
By ROBERT CROWE

Houston police today are joining other law enforcement agencies to
crack down on crime in parts of the East End as part of a 12-week
initiative.

Police will target the Magnolia area, where 40 percent of the east
side's major crime happens.

The area also accounts for a disproportionate percentage of calls for
service and crime when compared to other beats in District 11, police
said.

The goal of the initiative is to target violent, non-violent and gang
crime using on-duty and overtime units, the Houston Police Department
said in a prepared statement today.

The area to be targeted is bordered by the Houston Ship Channel to the
north, the HB&T railroad tracks to the west, the Gulf Freeway to the
south; and the Ship Channel Turning Basin waterway to the east.

Harris County Precinct 6 Constables will assist Houston police with
curfew sweeps, traffic enforcement, and vice and narcotics checks on
clubs.

Law enforcement plans to start community service projects to help
improve the quality of life for residents.

The Texas Alcohol and Beverage Commission and Houston Independent
School District Police Department will participate.*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

they should crack down on crime in my hood :angry: 

coyotes shoot it out on the regular here. people smugglin is worse than drugs out here...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Oct 8 2007, 07:00 PM~8954739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sent email, said "how much to come make a ***** some pancakes?"



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2007, 08:48 PM~8955347
> *i called..
> *


i wouldnt waste my minutes on that bitch.. thats why i sent email.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2007, 08:50 PM~8955356
> *Agencies join forces to crack down on East End crime
> By ROBERT CROWE
> 
> ...


police crackdown on east end? ha, sounds like a repost x87293741 we too gangsta around hurr


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fisting.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dead!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

its that time of the yr..dry harvest... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 9 2007, 08:36 AM~8959155
> *dead!
> *



like your paint topic... :biggrin: whats up sicko??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 9 2007, 10:08 AM~8959830
> *like your paint topic... :biggrin:  whats up sicko??
> *


i know.. i got 2 rides im working on.. so ill bump it up soon


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 9 2007, 12:19 PM~8960710
> *i know.. i got 2 rides im working on.. so ill bump it up soon
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2007, 05:49 PM~8954992
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/ers/443710175.html
> 
> for a good time with a
> ...


its gone


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn this topics crackin like htown!!!!!!!!!












:uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

whoring by.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

JUSTDEEZ is a whore.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and picks doo-doo out of his fingernails.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 9 2007, 05:35 PM~8963203
> *and picks doo-doo out of his fingernails.
> *


and you bite the doo-doo out you fingernails

2morrow got to talk buisness got couple side jobs lined up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

ist there a show this weekend


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 9 2007, 09:26 AM~8958830
> *
> *


whats up john how you been


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 9 2007, 06:53 PM~8963896
> *and you bite the doo-doo out you fingernails
> 
> 2morrow got to talk buisness  got couple side jobs lined up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Oct 9 2007, 08:02 PM~8964006
> *whats up john how you been
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'+Oct 9 2007, 08:02 PM~8964006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up to my homies in Bryan Tx


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

bored out of my mind :angry: need more lucky nites


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Oct 9 2007, 07:33 PM~8963188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rivistyle paints his nutsac like an easter egg


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Oct 9 2007, 07:47 PM~8964569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2007, 07:29 PM~8964343
> *rivistyle paints his nutsac like an easter egg
> *



:barf: :barf:


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

whats up juan :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still got the alpine cd, no reasonable offer or trade refused.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2007, 09:08 PM~8964755
> *still got the alpine cd, no reasonable offer or trade refused.
> *


 :uh: trade me for them 2 bar swept dayton KOs


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Oct 9 2007, 08:13 PM~8964138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie....more plaques in this one pic than any other car club in town.... :biggrin: ......


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 9 2007, 10:32 PM~8965006
> *what's the deal big homie.....
> ole alcoholic ass...... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thats fuckedup but its true :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

id hit it


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

was at home, now im at work


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

i just had a baby, anyone want that useless piece of dogshit


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

anyone?


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

but if he gets rich in the future ill want him back, that is the only stipulation


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

or if he has a fine girlfriend,which he probably will, ill want her to come over to my house so i can touch her


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 10 2007, 08:45 AM~8967433
> *or if he has a fine girlfriend,which he probably will, ill want her to come over to my house so i can touch her
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

Craziness!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 10 2007, 08:37 AM~8967403
> *i just had a baby, anyone want that useless piece of dogshit
> *


 :uh: foreal


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Oct 9 2007, 09:48 PM~8965205
> *thats fuckedup but its true :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 10 2007, 08:45 AM~8967433
> *or if he has a fine girlfriend,which he probably will, ill want her to come over to my house so i can touch her
> *


you'd probably touch his boyfriend too


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 10 2007, 05:52 PM~8970985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 10 2007, 11:50 AM~8968446
> *:uh: foreal
> *


yeah foreal :uh:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2007, 02:30 PM~8969562
> *you'd probably touch his boyfriend too
> *


so whats your point?


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

oh my gawd i just love this jam
http://www.divshare.com/download/1489061-db4


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

somebody let this topic die please.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

bump


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

once again just passing by...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

x3


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its dead..
erase it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

believe it r not  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :loco: :loco: :banghead: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 10 2007, 07:37 AM~8967403
> *i just had a baby, anyone want that useless piece of dogshit
> *


how much shipped? can it weld?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 10 2007, 06:52 PM~8971455
> *somebody let this topic die please.
> *


 :machinegun: this topic
:guns: this topic
:angel: this topic







im bored


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here you go dave....


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 10 2007, 08:48 PM~8972345
> *how much shipped? can it weld?
> *


well you could mold em into anything you want 
but remember, i want my cut


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 10 2007, 08:50 PM~8972893
> *well you could mold em into anything you want
> but remember, i want my cut
> *


sold


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I almost got rear ended on my way home. All I thought of was my paint job and my Bitter Sweet design. The car behind me slammed on his breaks and you could hear the tires burning.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i got diarea.















again. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 10 2007, 08:53 PM~8972925
> *I almost got rear ended on my way home.  All I thought of was my paint job and my Bitter Sweet design.  The car behind me slammed on his breaks and you could hear the tires burning.
> *


add patterns


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 10 2007, 09:53 PM~8972925
> *I almost got rear ended on my way home.  All I thought of was my paint job and my Bitter Sweet design.  The car behind me slammed on his breaks and you could hear the tires burning.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint had chisme in awhile..but just got word that someone with an green impala hopper and regal hopper.. just had both stolen.. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2007, 08:08 PM~8973046
> *aint had chisme in awhile..but just got word that someone with an green impala hopper and regal hopper.. just had both stolen..    :0
> *


what!!!

:0


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 09:25 PM~8973249
> *GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT...
> 
> SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO
> ...


lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 10 2007, 07:48 PM~8972345
> *how much shipped? can it weld?
> *


fk it, as long as he can sweep floors...teach dat lil ***** how to wet sand...


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 10 2007, 07:27 PM~8973264
> *lol
> *


JUS STIRRIN UP SOME CONTRAVERSY..LOL wus good wit yall in here...tryin to do somethin different


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 09:34 PM~8973350
> *JUS STIRRIN UP SOME CONTRAVERSY..LOL wus good wit yall in here...tryin to do somethin different
> *


yeah that would be nice all youd see round here is some trucks on dubs n some stock rides trying to be peeling out n shit then laws roll up.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WELL WHAT EVER YALL GOT TO OFFER.. HOME VIDEO OR PARK VIDEO.. DONT MATTER.. THE WAY I SPLICE SHIT UP.. IT COMES OUT LIKE FRIED CHICKEN.. CRISPY AND FLAVORFUL..CHECK MY YOU TUBES OUT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 10:07 PM~8973713
> *WELL WHAT EVER YALL GOT TO OFFER.. HOME VIDEO OR PARK VIDEO.. DONT MATTER.. THE WAY I SPLICE SHIT UP.. IT COMES OUT LIKE FRIED CHICKEN.. CRISPY AND FLAVORFUL..CHECK MY YOU TUBES OUT
> *


word
:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

did Big Moe die or what?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 10 2007, 10:16 PM~8973815
> *did Big Moe die or what?
> *


 :dunno: when i was on my way to DJ Screwfest car show (9-30-2007) i saw a car with sign saying RIP Big Moe...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

last i had heard, he suffered massive heart attack and was in coma.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea, i got a txt saying he was dead...
he probaly is.
just listen to 97.9


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Whatta fked up morning.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 09:08 AM~8976211
> *Whatta fked up morning.
> *


and why is that?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2007, 09:55 AM~8976158
> *yea, i got a txt saying he was dead...
> he probaly is.
> just listen to 97.9
> *


HEARD HIS AUNT ON THE RADIO THIS MORNING. SAID HE AINT DEAD. STILL IN THE HOSPITAL.

WHO THE FUKK IS BIG MOE?


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

hahahah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2007, 08:33 AM~8976368
> *HEARD HIS AUNT ON THE RADIO THIS MORNING.  SAID HE AINT DEAD.  STILL IN THE HOSPITAL.
> 
> WHO THE FUKK IS BIG MOE?
> *


the barr baby song..
im not a big fan..

but he ight...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2007, 01:07 PM~8977338
> *the barr baby song..
> im not a big fan..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2007, 01:07 PM~8977338
> *the barr baby song..
> im not a big fan..
> 
> ...


just a dog  

Rolling on a Sunday, with the top down
Hit that M-L-K, popped up show some round
Headed to a bitch, that I knew from way back
She use to be skinny, but know that ass ain't flat
She said Moe-Yo, I didn't know that you rap
I remember you singing, way back at the Jack
Race in a Delta 88, scraping plates
All up and down 288


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 11 2007, 09:22 AM~8976294
> *and why is that?
> *


Locked my house and car keys in my house. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2007, 12:40 PM~8977614
> *just a dog
> 
> Rolling on a Sunday, with the top down
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 01:08 PM~8977792
> *Locked my house and car keys in my house. :angry:
> *


that sucks


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2007, 12:40 PM~8977614
> *just a dog
> 
> Rolling on a Sunday, with the top down
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 02:08 PM~8977792
> *Locked my house and car keys in my house. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 12:08 PM~8977792
> *Locked my house and car keys in my house. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2007, 08:33 AM~8976368
> *HEARD HIS AUNT ON THE RADIO THIS MORNING.  SAID HE AINT DEAD.  STILL IN THE HOSPITAL.
> 
> WHO THE FUKK IS BIG MOE?*


you serious???? you never jam screw or heard June 27th???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 11 2007, 04:21 PM~8979266
> *you serious????  you never jam screw  or heard June 27th???
> *



i just found that cd 2 days ago.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 11 2007, 05:21 PM~8979266
> *you serious????  you never jam screw  or heard June 27th???
> *


not a fan.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2007, 03:36 PM~8979387
> *not a fan.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2007, 05:36 PM~8979387
> *not a fan.
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 11 2007, 03:11 PM~8979178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 02:08 PM~8977792
> *Locked my house and car keys in my house. :angry:
> *


sasssssssssssssss!! :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 11 2007, 05:21 PM~8979266
> *you serious????  you never jam screw  or heard June 27th???
> *



thats cus he's gay and doesn't listen to anything not by wutang or on the top 40 bubble gum mtv pop chart. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I know! I always do that kinda shit. All yal laughin can kiss my ass tho. :biggrin: lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 10 2007, 11:07 PM~8973713
> *WELL WHAT EVER YALL GOT TO OFFER.. HOME VIDEO OR PARK VIDEO.. DONT MATTER.. THE WAY I SPLICE SHIT UP.. IT COMES OUT LIKE FRIED CHICKEN.. CRISPY AND FLAVORFUL..CHECK MY YOU TUBES OUT
> *



no, this chicken here is rotten


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A carshow this Saturday at 501.... shit forgot the name of the road. :banghead: 

Tidwell??? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Oct 11 2007, 05:21 PM~8979266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you need one of those string necklaces, wif key around it, like the lil kids.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Good idea. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 03:53 PM~8979561
> *I know! I always do that kinda shit. All yal laughin can kiss my ass tho. :biggrin: lol!
> *


 

hide a spare key outside....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 04:14 PM~8979753
> *Good idea. :uh:
> *


you want bd lone to get one for u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 06:14 PM~8979753
> *Good idea. :uh:
> *


so how'd you get into house? crawl thru unlocked window?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 11 2007, 05:16 PM~8979767
> *
> 
> hide a spare key outside....
> *


Haha! I know. I think I've FINALLY learned my lesson. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2007, 05:16 PM~8979770
> *you want bd lone to get one for u
> *


No but you could get me something else... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2007, 05:17 PM~8979777
> *so how'd you get into house?  crawl thru unlocked window?
> *


Yea. The sancho window always stay open. :ugh: lol! Jk! Nah I had someone being my a spare.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

^ i hit it already


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

FACT.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth+Oct 11 2007, 06:28 PM~8979841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 11 2007, 05:28 PM~8979841
> *^ i hit it already
> *


Too bad I have no memory of it. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 06:32 PM~8979868
> *Too bad I have no memory of it. :ugh: Lol!
> *


its the booze that messes wif your memory.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2007, 05:31 PM~8979860
> *we all have..
> x2
> *


Shut up fool! :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2007, 05:33 PM~8979875
> *its the booze that messes wif your memory.
> *


Lol! That's why I gave up drinkin. :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 06:45 PM~8979967
> *Lol! That's why I gave up drinkin. :angel:
> *


boo'chit


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2007, 06:31 PM~8979860
> *we all have..
> x2
> *


dammit she told me i was her first... guy from LIL that is hahaa i knew damn well she wasnt a virgin, thats for sure


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

she may have given up drinking but she still chugs the cock


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 11 2007, 05:28 PM~8979841
> *^ i hit it already
> *


pics?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

nah man it was spontaneous, 
we were having a casual conversation about the city council when she asked "wanna fuck" and i said "sure, ok"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 11 2007, 07:03 PM~8980125
> *nah man it was spontaneous,
> we were having a casual conversation about the city council when she asked "wanna fuck" and i said "sure, ok"
> *


isnt there a topic about her on off topic? :biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

but yeah thats bullshit, im talking about real life shit here.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2007, 05:46 PM~8979979
> *boo'chit
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 11 2007, 05:47 PM~8979991
> *she may have given up drinking but she still chugs the cock
> *


Shut your mokney ass up fool! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 04:22 PM~8979801
> *No but you could get me something else... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

see that? she wants some of my monkey


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 11 2007, 06:05 PM~8980139
> *isnt there a topic about her on off topic? :biggrin:
> *


Seen that. Outta all those fools I think lone star is the only one who I know in person.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 11 2007, 06:06 PM~8980151
> *but yeah thats bullshit, im talking about real life shit here.
> *


Lmao! Shut the hell up! You got issues fool!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2007, 06:22 PM~8980288
> *
> *


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 11 2007, 06:22 PM~8980289
> *see that? she wants some of my monkey
> *


:nono:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

^ is this new?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 11 2007, 06:58 PM~8980638
> *you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> 
> ^ is this new?
> *


No


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 07:23 PM~8980292
> *Seen that. Outta all those fools I think lone star is the only one who I know in person.
> *


ahem..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

sup fukers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back at it again..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2007, 06:40 PM~8980955
> *back at it again..
> 
> 
> ...


whos car are u fucking up now???... jus kiddin pm me directions to the shop.... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:

the only vid i have of it had been playin with it all day......that was right before i droped it off at the shop


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2007, 07:33 PM~8980918
> *ahem..
> *


You posted in that topic too? I hadn't seen it recently.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2007, 07:40 PM~8980955
> *back at it again..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 09:24 PM~8981286
> *You posted in that topic too? I hadn't seen it recently.
> *


naw, dont even know about it. link?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :biggrin:
> 
> the only vid i have of it had been playin with it all day......that was right before i droped it off at the shop
> too many single pumps :uh: :biggrin: j/k big homie


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

SLIM


who did your setup and mural? and why is it in the shop?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 11 2007, 07:18 PM~8981222
> *:biggrin:
> 
> the only vid i have of it  had been playin with it all day......that was right before i droped it off at the shop
> ...



car looks good slim... all u need is some pinstriping..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 11 2007, 09:31 PM~8981368
> *SLIM
> who did your setup and mural? and why is it in the shop?
> *


my homie al did the setup i still gotta clean everything up.....and my homie jesse did the mural .....car has sum dings in it that need to removed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 11 2007, 09:18 PM~8981222
> *:biggrin:
> 
> the only vid i have of it  had been playin with it all day......that was right before i droped it off at the shop
> ...


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 07:59 PM~8980646
> *i love you
> *


yeah i know you tell me everytime you see me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 11 2007, 08:18 PM~8981222
> *:biggrin:
> 
> the only vid i have of it  had been playin with it all day......that was right before i droped it off at the shop
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 11 2007, 08:42 PM~8981483
> *yeah i know you tell me everytime you see me
> *


Lol! I have no idea what you even look like.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 07:44 PM~8981507
> *Lol! I have no idea what you even look like.
> *


hold up im about to put on my cape.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 09:42 PM~8981485
> *
> *


mira bueyetta....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367794


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2007, 08:46 PM~8981530
> *hold up im about to put on my cape.
> *


Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:46 PM~8981534
> *mira bueyetta....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367794
> *


:roflmao: Its actually pretty sad they have nothing else to talk bout. But I won't be like some ppl and cry to a mod to have it removed cuz it just aint that important.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 09:54 PM~8981623
> *:roflmao: Its actually pretty sad they have nothing else to talk bout. But I won't be like some ppl and cry to a mod to have it removed cuz it just aint that important.
> *


   

I know of a couple females who do that all the time. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

But I'm not the Messenger of the Chismes no mas. :angel:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2007, 08:29 PM~8973296
> *fk it, as long as he can sweep floors...teach dat lil ***** how to wet sand...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:56 PM~8981642
> *
> 
> I know of a couple females who do that all the time.  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


Lol!  

What?!? Latin?!? No more chisme??? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 10:00 PM~8981696
> *Lol!
> 
> What?!? Latin?!? No more chisme??? :cheesy:
> *


Nah, I gave it up. Getting too old and spending time planning for my retirement and changing diapers.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 09:44 PM~8981507
> *Lol! I have no idea what you even look like.
> *


yeah.. it was pretty dark


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2007, 09:01 PM~8981704
> *Nah, I gave it up.  Getting too old and spending time planning for my retirement and changing diapers.
> *


:thumbsup:

How many months now?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Oct 11 2007, 07:59 PM~8980653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como la vez sweetchez??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2007, 10:03 PM~8981730
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> How many months now?
> *


due Jan. 29th. I'm hoping for close to Jan. 11th so that we can save $ and have two b'days at one time :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 11 2007, 09:03 PM~8981724
> *yeah.. it was pretty dark
> *


:ugh: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2007, 09:05 PM~8981744
> *due Jan. 29th.  I'm hoping for close to Jan. 11th so that we can save $ and have two b'days at one time  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! 

Oh and :twak: :buttkick: for puttin them pics in here!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 11 2007, 10:07 PM~8981776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 11 2007, 01:14 PM~8977387
> *since yaw lovin this bitch here some more i just found while i was eating my tacos  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sic713, Amon Amarth, PUPPETX3, duceoutdaroof, RAGALAC, Texas_Bowties

unetas:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

immature.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2007, 10:15 PM~8981865
> *immature.
> *


/\/\/\/\


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DISTURBED, *dj short dog*, PUPPETX3, duceoutdaroof

what's up.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2007, 08:20 PM~8981931
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DISTURBED, dj short dog, PUPPETX3, duceoutdaroof
> 
> ...


Nada! here balancing da $$book.......bills bills bills :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2007, 10:18 PM~8981898
> */\/\/\/\
> 
> 
> ...


booty butt cheeks booty butt cheeks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 11 2007, 10:21 PM~8981939
> *Nada! here balancing da $$book.......bills bills bills :angry:
> *


come on moneybags :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big mike, saturday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bring your crew, tell them come hungry and thirsty, leave broke (house rules). darkness u can come too mijito


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2007, 08:28 PM~8981992
> *bring your crew, tell them come hungry and thirsty, leave broke (house rules). darkness u can come too mijito
> *


:uh:
can i bring my bike..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea u can bring your stupid bike :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 10 2007, 09:46 PM~8972849
> *here you go dave....
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? waiting for a flood?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2007, 10:30 PM~8982023
> *yea u can bring your stupid bike :uh:
> *


i dont know why but that shit made me laugh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2007, 10:28 PM~8981992
> *bring your crew, tell them come hungry and thirsty, leave broke (house rules). darkness u can come too mijito
> *


wut? i aint invited? well fk u then.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 11 2007, 08:30 PM~8982023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


made me too..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mar424_@Oct 11 2007, 08:22 PM~8980847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


agree


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Friday!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2007, 08:36 PM~8982073
> *wut? i aint invited?  well fk u then.
> *


bitch fuck like me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2007, 05:28 AM~8983825
> *Friday!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave: Hello everyone, it's Friday. uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

PIctures kinda late but better than never from Estrella CC show in Waco


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

good pics


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 12 2007, 01:57 PM~8987242
> *good pics
> *


x2


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 11 2007, 09:25 PM~8981980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir i will tell'em.....and i just might have to break tha house rules...i need to break ur bank so i can start up my impala fund.....lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

roll call 4 sunday :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 12 2007, 03:27 PM~8987886
> *roll call 4 sunday :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 12 2007, 03:27 PM~8987886
> *roll call 4 sunday :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 12 2007, 05:27 PM~8987886
> *roll call 4 sunday :cheesy:
> *


nah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2007, 06:57 PM~8933402
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>on <a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2007, 03:42 PM~8988004
> *nah
> *


 :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Oct 12 2007, 05:49 PM~8988055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: switches4life

que pasa calabaza? cuanto por el ojo de pollo?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texmex+Oct 12 2007, 02:57 PM~8987242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias for the compliments yo :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 12 2007, 05:56 PM~8988114
> *Gracias for the compliments yo :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 12 2007, 04:27 PM~8987886
> *roll call 4 sunday :cheesy:
> *


Houston Stylez will be at the spot....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2007, 05:46 PM~8988037


NAH!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 12 2007, 05:27 PM~8987886
> *roll call 4 sunday :cheesy:
> *


imma be at improv seeing gabriel iglasias.. 

count me out.


oh, and be careful.. word is truckers said lows aint welcome there. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 12 2007, 04:27 PM~8987886
> *roll call 4 sunday :cheesy:
> *



Whats goin down Sunday? Whos going to the Bayou City Car Show on Saturday?!?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 12 2007, 06:38 PM~8988325
> *Whats goin down Sunday?   Whos going to the Bayou City Car Show on Saturday?!?
> *


deeeezzzzz nnuttzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2007, 05:07 PM~8988470
> *deeeezzzzz  nnuttzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


got that *****!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 05:30 PM~8988572
> *got that *****!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 12 2007, 08:05 PM~8989485
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:
:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 08:10 PM~8989501
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


sic sanchez i was gonna come to the shop tomorrow but im bout to go to austin ... ill hit u up when i get back on sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

haha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 12 2007, 06:38 PM~8988325
> *Whos going to the Bayou City Car Show on Saturday?!?
> *


ill be there. just finished working on a bike with my homeboy from slab city, which he bought yesterday. we just droped old parts together. so yall might see some rust.. its chrome with some twisted parts. nothing special


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 12 2007, 10:31 PM~8989927
> *ill be there. just finished working on a bike with my homeboy from slab city, which he bought yesterday. we just droped old parts together. so yall might see some rust.. its chrome with some twisted parts. nothing special
> *


steel wool #0000 and some chrome polish should help it a bit...or is the rust that bad?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

not bad, but its too late for that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 12 2007, 08:11 PM~8989505
> *sic sanchez i was gonna come to the shop tomorrow but im bout to go to austin ... ill hit u up when i get back on sunday... :biggrin:
> *


oh yea...
koo koo, hit me up..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuts da damn deal htown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

anyone wanna smell my glazed knucklee


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 11 2007, 03:26 PM~8979321
> *i just found that cd 2 days ago.....
> *



***** PLEASE you mean i found that cd after b4 we went to dj screwfest U AINT GOT TO LIE CRAIG!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

does anyone have an 87 front clip for sale for a cuttlass? pm me if anyone has one...thanks


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2007, 06:07 PM~8988470
> *deeeezzzzz  nnuttzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *



summmamabitch!! you got me again!! :angry: :biggrin: HAHA ok but seriously what ELSE besides Doz Nuts is going down Sunday?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

los


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 08:41 AM~8991924
> *los
> *


still happening to tonight?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 13 2007, 08:55 AM~8991979
> *still happening to tonight?
> *


fasho. im gonna q it up too. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 08:56 AM~8991984
> *fasho. im gonna q it up too.  :biggrin:
> *


alright ill make sure to eat before i head out there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 13 2007, 08:59 AM~8991994
> *alright ill make sure to eat before i head out there
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 13 2007, 09:11 AM~8991813
> *does anyone have an 87 front clip for sale for a cuttlass? pm me if anyone has one...thanks
> *


check with astro64a409 he had a euro front end for sale not to long ago...think he still has it. it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 13 2007, 11:08 AM~8992044
> *check with astro64a409 he had a euro front end for sale not to long ago...think he still has it. it
> *


alright homie ill do that, good looking out!  but if u can try to find out incase i cant get ahold of him, thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Oct 12 2007, 06:17 PM~8988229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 07:30 PM~8988572
> *got that *****!
> *


with no vaseline!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 11:04 AM~8992024
> *:uh:
> *


save me a plate, i'll be rollin thru late.. doing 188 on beltway 8.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2007, 12:59 PM~8993015
> *save me a plate, i'll be rollin thru late.. doing 188 on beltway 8.
> *


magnificos? is there time :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 05:48 PM~8993589
> *magnificos? is there time  :0
> 
> 
> ...


we can knock that out 2nite. put a lousie vitton top on it.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 04:48 PM~8993589
> *magnificos? is there time  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 nice ride


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

We are proud to introduce the 1st annual “Live Airbrush Competition powered by Westwood College” at this year’s 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert going down on November 4th at Houston’s Reliant Center. 

How to compete:
- There is NO entry fee for this competition.
- You must provide your own equipment (airbrush gun, compressor (in good working condition), paint, 3x5 canvas, etc.)
- Setup is Saturday morning from 8am to 10am. You must setup during this time…late entries will not be accepted.
- One ticket will be given per entrant, additional tickets will be available at $20 per ticket through Jon.
- You will be given 4 hours (from 12pm to 4pm) to create your work. Judging will take place after 4pm.
- The theme will be “Los Magnificos – celebrating 25 years”. Let your imagination run wild, you can do anything you choose in regards to this theme and what the Los Magnificos car show represents or means to you.
- Reserve your space by calling Jon at 832.368.5116 (we will limit the number of entrants to 4-5)


Benefits to the airbrush artist:
- Grand prize will be given by Westwood college (prize to be announced)
- Opportunity for live promotion in front of 22,000 people.
- Ability to hang your banner on the backdrop where you are airbrushing 
- Ability to promote your business during the competition. We recommend bringing an associate to pass out flyers, business cards, etc. Or take the time to talk to the people directly, while you work.
- Winning art will be displayed on Los Magnificos website with link or information of airbrush artist


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 13 2007, 09:44 PM~8994761
> *We are proud to introduce the 1st annual “Live Airbrush Competition powered by Westwood College” at this year’s 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert going down on November 4th at Houston’s Reliant Center.
> 
> How to compete:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

My homeboy just called me here at the jale and said that the Diaz fight is a good one so far.Said they are exchanging goos shots.The hometown frosty90 just posted it up in off topic that Diaz is popping him with 5-6 punch combos and wearing that man out. El Torito holding it down for H~Town!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Diaz got the tko going to have to wait for the replay tommorrow to check it out.They said that he beat that man form round 1 until his corner stopped the fight...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 14 2007, 01:17 AM~8995989
> *wut it do
> *


What up homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so who goin to da park


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

might roll by.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 05:48 PM~8993589
> *magnificos? is there time  :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 10:39 AM~8996740
> *
> *


what time are you heading out there?


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Imma roll through. Donno what time though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

swapmeet going on today

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/448531144.html


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 08:34 AM~8996708
> *so who goin to da park
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 10:50 AM~8996784
> *swapmeet going on today
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/448531144.html
> *



even the swapmeets suck nowadays  


went to the one last month, the one before that and the one before that...didn't find anything worth anything. :angry:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

ill be at the swapmeet, will you be there latina?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 14 2007, 11:58 AM~8997109
> *ill be at the swapmeet, will you be there latina?
> *


No M*amon*A *Amarth*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim+Oct 13 2007, 07:10 PM~8994541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 14 2007, 08:39 AM~8996745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 10:27 AM~8997232
> *we meeting up at 2..
> :uh:  :uh  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 10:33 AM~8997257
> *:uh:
> *


bish!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 10:47 AM~8997318
> *bish!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM FUCK DA PARK OL HATIN ASS COPS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!

BIG SHOUT OUT TO BOILER FOR SAVIN DA DAY AND BEING MR. TOW TRUCK OF DA DAY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 14 2007, 03:08 PM~8998483
> *DAM FUCK DA PARK OL HATIN ASS COPS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO BOILER FOR SAVIN DA DAY AND BEING MR. TOW TRUCK OF DA DAY  *


Big up to Boiler..thanx brother...
a lil advise to those who want to roll to macgegor...the laws are being dicks now... :angry: ..better have all your stickers up to date !!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 14 2007, 04:49 PM~8998693
> *Big up to Boiler..thanx brother...
> a lil advise to those who want to roll to macgegor...the laws are being dicks now... :angry: ..better have all your stickers up to date !!!!
> *


fkn haters, we cant even chill at a public park ... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea, i took elsicko.. and came home with a no insurance ticket..
ill get it dismissed..

and the lady actually was going to let me go...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 05:13 PM~8998775
> *yea, i took elsicko.. and came home with a no insurance ticket..
> ill get it dismissed..
> 
> ...


lol, should of offered her some patterns or gold leafing.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 14 2007, 03:08 PM~8998483
> *DAM FUCK DA PARK OL HATIN ASS COPS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO BOILER FOR SAVIN DA DAY AND BEING MR. TOW TRUCK OF DA DAY
> *


yea boiler.. thanks for takin mista home..

tow truck of da day award..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam THESE HOE ASS COPS EVEN GAVE DA ICE CREAM MAN A DAM TICKET!!!!!!!!!!!! AINT THAT A MOTHAFUCKN BITCH????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2007, 04:14 PM~8998780
> *lol, should of offered her some patterns or gold leafing.
> *


shoulkd of..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

heard about it right now from boiler. sucks. said the park was getting full of truckers, guess they're next.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 04:26 PM~8998836
> *heard about it right now from boiler.  sucks.  said the park was getting full of truckers, guess they're next.
> *


NA THEY WONT FUCK WIT THEM WATCH JUST US LOWRIDER PEEPS THEY COULD PROBABLY DRAG RACE INSIDE THERE AND THEY WONT FUCK WIT EM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 14 2007, 06:36 PM~8998867
> *NA THEY WONT FUCK WIT THEM WATCH JUST US LOWRIDER PEEPS THEY COULD PROBABLY DRAG RACE INSIDE THERE AND THEY WONT FUCK WIT EM
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/7222450077277976/10142007001/

Boiler


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/1923489327278006/10142007/

Low Inc


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/336660825727112...iage-rejection/

sonso


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

new member to my car sales lot :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 06:46 PM~8998926
> *http://www.zippyvideos.com/7222450077277976/10142007001/
> 
> Boiler
> *


no show el video homie!!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 06:57 PM~8999011
> *http://www.zippyvideos.com/1923489327278006/10142007/
> 
> Low Inc
> *


this one dont show :uh:


----------



## Immaculate (Aug 3, 2007)

anyone here ever heard of the lowmasters cc ?? my mom was telling me my uncle was in it back in the days and i was wondering if its still around? anyone know


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Immaculate_@Oct 14 2007, 07:36 PM~8999302
> *anyone here ever heard of the lowmasters cc ?? my mom was telling me my uncle was in it back in the days and i was wondering if its still around? anyone know
> *


never heard of it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2007, 07:34 PM~8999280
> *no show el video homie!!!!!
> *


both play for me. check to see if you got the latest version of your video player


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 06:07 PM~8999079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

Cant get it to work homie, it plays other videos though :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 14 2007, 08:07 PM~8999510
> *Cant get it to work homie, it plays other videos though :dunno:
> *


let me find another site to upload them. both work on my end.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 08:12 PM~8999550
> *let me find another site to upload them.  both work on my end.
> *


maybe because you are the one to post them. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2007, 08:21 PM~8999600
> *maybe because you are the one to post them.  :dunno:
> *


No I had to download a *.3gp file to my real player also.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

Did anybody get a ticket at the park? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man i go to the park once a year. now i remember why.

boiler sell me that trailer u aint doin nothin with it :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Found a free download to convert the .3gp to a .wmv or .mpeg file. give me a while, going up and down the stairs at home to watch first 48 hours and do this..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok found a coverter, uploading it to tiny pic.


----------



## Finest Few (Aug 17, 2007)

*LOW MASTERS CAR CLUB WERE AROUND BACK IN THE LATE 70'S THRU THE EARLY 80'S. THE CLUB WAS STARTED BY LOUIE HERRERA AND HIS BROTHERS, ROY AND PAULINO RIVERA, JOE TALAMANTES, LUIS VASQUEZ, ALFRED AND OTHERS FROM COTTAGE GROVE. THE 1ST TIME THE LOW MASTERS SHOWED 15 CARS PLUS WAS AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS 1ST ANNUAL HELD AT GORDY'S SHOP OFF MELBOURNE ST (NORTHSIDE).*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Here we go, this should work....

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2e0v4n4&s=2


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boiler bacl on the bumper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 14 2007, 09:05 PM~9000013
> *THANKS HOMIE CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


Here's yours.... 


LOW INC.
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=14w3sl&s=2



Also here's the code if you want to upload it on your myspace...

Boiler
embed width="440" height="380" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v2.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=2e0v4n4&s=2"></embed>

LOW INC.
<embed width="440" height="380" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v2.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=14w3sl&s=2"></embed>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Quality isn't all that since it's a cellphone and I didn't want to get near in case shit started flying. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup slim


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks homie i appreciate it, and dont worry we have insurance :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

cool! latin now i was able to see it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nothin chillin just got my wig twisted up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 14 2007, 07:21 PM~9000148
> *nothin chillin just got my wig twisted up
> *


next time i go to the park its gonna be in the rag. full chrome top down. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 07:24 PM~9000178
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 14 2007, 09:21 PM~9000148
> *nothin chillin just got my wig twisted up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 07:25 PM~9000184
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 and u needed it... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin: yall saw them biker that were pulling up but then they took off when they saw the cops :biggrin: and the madaphukas closed all the driveways so you had to drive by them


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

slim was on the bumper today!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

see all single pumps at magnificos :biggrin: i would have hopped higher, but the damn cylinder bent :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 14 2007, 07:28 PM~9000204
> *see all single pumps at magnificos  :biggrin:                                                        i would have hopped higher, but the damn cylinder bent :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP H-TOWN ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 09:27 PM~9000199
> *:biggrin: yall saw them biker that were pulling up but then they took off when they saw the cops :biggrin: and the madaphukas closed all the driveways so you had to drive by them
> *


glad i left when i left.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

whats up boiler


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 14 2007, 09:28 PM~9000204
> *see all single pumps at magnificos  :biggrin:                                                        i would have hopped higher, but the damn cylinder bent :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2007, 07:38 PM~9000301
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 14 2007, 07:36 PM~9000274
> *whats up boiler
> *


what up homies :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life wrecker service_@Oct 14 2007, 09:46 PM~9000379
> *what up homies :biggrin:
> *


Que onda buey? You down for a Halloween party on the 27th?


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

mirastes los videos :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 14 2007, 09:28 PM~9000204
> *see all single pumps at magnificos  :biggrin:                                                        i would have hopped higher, but the damn cylinder bent :uh:
> *


YA HEARD U DID GOOD, GOOD LUCK AT MAGNIFICOS......  NICE TO SEE SOME HOPPERS OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 14 2007, 03:08 PM~8998483
> *DAM FUCK DA PARK OL HATIN ASS COPS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO BOILER FOR SAVIN DA DAY AND BEING MR. TOW TRUCK OF DA DAY
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 07:05 PM~9000010
> *Here we go, this should work....
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2e0v4n4&s=2
> *


thanks latino dj


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2007, 09:59 PM~9000472
> *thanks latino dj
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 14 2007, 03:08 PM~8998483
> *DAM FUCK DA PARK OL HATIN ASS COPS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO BOILER FOR SAVIN DA DAY AND BEING MR. TOW TRUCK OF DA DAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 14 2007, 03:49 PM~8998693
> *Big up to Boiler..thanx brother...
> a lil advise to those who want to roll to macgegor...the laws are being dicks now... :angry: ..better have all your stickers up to date !!!!
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 07:09 PM~9000048
> *boiler bacl on the bumper
> *


 after many stressfull crazy dayz  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 06:41 PM~8999781
> *
> 
> boiler sell me that trailer u aint doin nothin with it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2007, 08:03 PM~9000514
> *after many stressfull crazy dayz    :biggrin:
> *


it was worth it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 07:49 PM~9000408
> *Que onda buey?  You down for a Halloween party on the 27th?
> *


u know it :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2007, 10:09 PM~9000584
> *u know it :biggrin:
> *


Orale going to return my rsvp tomorrow and put you two down as guests.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 08:09 PM~9000580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 14 2007, 08:06 PM~9000553
> *it was worth it
> *


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 10:09 PM~9000580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 08:09 PM~9000593
> *Orale going to return my rsvp tomorrow and put you two down as guests.
> *


orale


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So Big Moe died?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=368299


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2007, 07:52 PM~9000432
> *YA HEARD U DID GOOD, GOOD LUCK AT MAGNIFICOS......  NICE TO SEE SOME HOPPERS OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


thank homie im steadily learning


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i figure, about 10 r more single pumpers to show at los magnificos , so its going to b a good one 4 this year  , not sure how many doubbles :uh:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2007, 08:15 PM~9000673
> *i figure, about 10 r more single pumpers to show at los magnificos , so its going to b a good one 4 this year  , not sure how many doubbles :uh:
> *


ill be happy if i place


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 14 2007, 10:15 PM~9000671
> *thank homie im steadily learning
> *


car looks good homie!!


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2007, 08:18 PM~9000694
> *car looks good homie!!
> *


thanks, hows ur car doing?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2007, 08:15 PM~9000673
> *i figure, about 10 r more single pumpers to show at los magnificos , so its going to b a good one 4 this year  , not sure how many doubbles :uh:
> *


my car is a single...












:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man homegirl who wrote me ticket was a fine ass yellow bone..
should of sweet talked her..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2007, 10:15 PM~9000673
> *i figure, about 10 r more single pumpers to show at los magnificos , so its going to b a good one 4 this year  , not sure how many doubbles :uh:
> *


I HOPEING TO TAKE 2 MY SELF 1ST & 2ND PLACE....MY CUTTLASS HAS TO BEAT MY CADDY, HAVE MY BET ON MY CUTTLASS!!! :biggrin: YA HOPPERS DOING REAL GOOD, BUT REMEMBER GOOD IS NOT ENOUGH!!!  LET GET IT HIGHER :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 14 2007, 10:19 PM~9000709
> *thanks, hows ur car doing?
> *


it's going! i should be ready for magnificos just a lot of work left


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:cheesy: TAXAS BOWTIES, WAT UP HOMIE!!!SEE U KICKIN IT WITH DA NIGHT CREW.  MIGHT NEED A 64 FOR MY NEXT HOPPER, WHAT U THINK?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Finest Few_@Oct 14 2007, 07:04 PM~9000005
> *LOW MASTERS CAR CLUB WERE AROUND BACK IN THE LATE 70'S THRU THE EARLY 80'S. THE CLUB WAS STARTED BY LOUIE HERRERA AND HIS BROTHERS, ROY AND PAULINO RIVERA, JOE TALAMANTES, LUIS VASQUEZ, ALFRED AND OTHERS FROM COTTAGE GROVE. THE 1ST TIME THE LOW MASTERS SHOWED 15 CARS PLUS WAS AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS 1ST ANNUAL HELD AT GORDY'S SHOP OFF MELBOURNE ST (NORTHSIDE).
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 10:22 PM~9000756
> *my car is a single...
> 
> 
> ...


is a single what? peace of Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 08:22 PM~9000756
> *my car is a single...
> 
> 
> ...


is there somthing missing :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2007, 08:32 PM~9000885
> *is a single what? peace of Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


arent u the guy that said your pump was worth more than homies bike, well guess what my dumps are worth more than your car


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2007, 09:31 PM~9000871
> *:cheesy: TAXAS BOWTIES, WAT UP HOMIE!!!SEE U KICKIN IT WITH DA NIGHT CREW.  MIGHT NEED A 64 FOR MY NEXT HOPPER, WHAT U THINK?
> *


 :0 that would be tha shit...damn jus sold my 64 SS last week...always kickin it with tha night crew...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 10:34 PM~9000908
> *arent u the guy that said your pump was worth more than homies bike, well guess what my dumps are worth more than your car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

about time someone started the shit talking. surprised danny hasn't dropped by the forum yet.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 08:34 PM~9000908
> *arent u the guy that said your pump was worth more than homies bike, well guess what my dumps are worth more than your car
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuckin topic need some action. :biggrin: 

i dont even know this guy, but since hes houston stylez ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> it's going! i should be ready for magnificos just a lot of work left
> DONT THINK UR CAR HAS MORE WORK THAT MY CUTTLASS!!!! :biggrin: MY MOTOR TO THE CAR IS STILL OUT, NEED TO PUT IT BACK ON QUICK SO IS ALLTHE FRONT END..NOW THATS ALOT OF WORKKKKK!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2007, 10:42 PM~9000987
> *
> *


You need to post the link for forums, not myspace.


here... this one is on the house...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 10:43 PM~9000995
> *You need to post the link for forums, not myspace.
> here...  this one is on the house...
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE!!!IVE BEEN TRYING TO POST THAT UP FOR A WHILE...THANKS BRO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 10:37 PM~9000945
> *fuckin topic need some action.  :biggrin:
> 
> i dont even know this guy, but since hes houston stylez ...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 10:34 AM~8996708
> *so who goin to da park
> *


I rolled out to the park and it was dead. Copper just sitting in the parking lot chillin...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 10:36 PM~9000928
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> about time someone started the shit talking.  surprised danny hasn't dropped by the forum yet.
> *


HIS PROBABLY EATIN TORTAS, OR SHOULD I SAY BUFFET!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 08:49 PM~9001057
> *I rolled out to the park and it was dead. Copper just sitting in the parking lot chillin...
> *


what time u go..
guess u missed the cops.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 10:34 PM~9000908
> *arent u the guy that said your pump was worth more than homies bike, well guess what my dumps are worth more than your car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
arent you the guy that said fuck cruzing i rather stay at homie and drink beer on your porch but then you want to go to the park in your rag chromed up :uh: you should be a fuckin comic because you are full of joke :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> > it's going! i should be ready for magnificos just a lot of work left
> > DONT THINK UR CAR HAS MORE WORK THAT MY CUTTLASS!!!! :biggrin: MY MOTOR TO THE CAR IS STILL OUT, NEED TO PUT IT BACK ON QUICK SO IS ALLTHE FRONT END..NOW THATS ALOT OF WORKKKKK!
> 
> 
> ya homie my motor is still out to!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2007, 08:57 PM~9001131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> arent you the guy that said fuck cruzing i rather stay at homie and drink beer on your porch but then you want to go to the park in your rag chromed up  :uh: you should be a fuckin comic because you are full of joke :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 10:52 PM~9001090
> *what time u go..
> guess u missed the cops.
> *


I think it was around 4pm or 5pm.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 09:04 PM~9001190
> *I think it was around 4pm or 5pm.
> *


i think u missed it then..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cruising and chilling at the park are not the same. the park use to be a spot for people to hang out. but as seen today the cops have tried to take it over. as i said felt like being trapped in your own community with the no-good pigs fuckin post up at the entrances and exits and waitfor everyone to leave so they can harass people. if thats not fuckin harassment i dont know what is. did they forget who pays their salaries.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 11:05 PM~9001199
> *i think u missed it then..
> *


Ok. Might try and go out next weekend.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 11:06 PM~9001215
> *Ok. Might try and go out next weekend.
> *


are we going next weekend


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 11:06 PM~9001215
> *Ok. Might try and go out next weekend.
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:07 PM~9001220
> *are we going next weekend
> *


fuck that shit.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 11:09 PM~9001239
> *fuck that shit.
> *


wut about another park


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:07 PM~9001220
> *are we going next weekend
> *


If no one else does. I will one out there regardless.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 09:06 PM~9001215
> *Ok. Might try and go out next weekend.
> *


lol.. ill go once i get insurance.. actually ill have some tommorow..
so fk it.. ill drive that bitch anywhere now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:10 PM~9001242
> *wut about another park
> *


nah, i'd like to be near my chick during work hours but i think i've had enough of harris county jail and the legal system. don't need a marano trying to find a reason to put me in jail when i'm almost done with my time.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Members: cali rydah, DISTURBED, LOW_INC

what up mike??? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2007, 11:08 PM~9001229
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIE!
> *


Don't need it homie. I don't get hassled but the cops when I'm driving my car out.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 11:12 PM~9001262
> *lol.. ill go once i get insurance.. actually ill have some tommorow..
> so fk it.. ill drive that bitch anywhere now.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 11:05 PM~9001211
> *cruising and chilling at the park are not the same.  the park use to be a spot for people to hang out. but as seen today the cops have tried to take it over. as i said felt like being trapped in your own community with the no-good pigs fuckin post up at the entrances and exits and waitfor everyone to leave so they can harass people. if thats not fuckin harassment i dont know what is. did they forget who pays their salaries.
> *


 ya but we just got cought up in the trucker's bullshit that had nothing to do with the low low's wrong place at the wrong time!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2007, 09:12 PM~9001262
> *lol.. ill go once i get insurance.. actually ill have some tommorow..
> so fk it.. ill drive that bitch anywhere now.
> *


sic sanchez ridin dirty.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 11:19 PM~9001313
> *Don't need it homie. I don't get hassled but the cops when I'm driving my car out.............. :biggrin:
> *


you undercover? :scrutinize:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 12:00 PM~8997121
> *No MamonA Amarth
> *


it sounds better without the a in mamona


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 10:16 PM~9001288
> *Members: cali rydah, DISTURBED, LOW_INC
> 
> what up mike??? :biggrin:
> *


not much playa....chillin. what u up too?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 14 2007, 09:23 PM~9001361
> *not much playa....chillin. what u up too?
> *


nuttin much watchin the show thats all.... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 10:24 PM~9001367
> *nuttin much watchin the show thats all.... :biggrin:
> *


cool, shit the real show was today at the park....all the cops hating on us....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 11:21 PM~9001330
> *you undercover?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 11:27 PM~9001397
> *:werd:
> *


 hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 14 2007, 09:26 PM~9001385
> *cool, shit the real show was today at the park....all the cops hating on us....
> *


i was out of town and didnt make it back in time.. im glad too... i probably woulda got locked up with my big mouth :biggrin: i dont like pussy police who try to flex they power and i woulda told they ass to go fight some crime...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 11:21 PM~9001330
> *you undercover?  :scrutinize:
> *


he was the off duty cop in the green enterprid (dont know how you spell it) dont tell no one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 11:28 PM~9001409
> *hno:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:29 PM~9001421
> *he was the off duty cop in the green enterprid (dont know how you spell it) dont tell no one
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

wouldn't doubt if some rookie was out there trying to get some "attaboys" under his belt to snitch on people just hanging out. the most calm crowd gets fked with compared to truckers and ricers. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:29 PM~9001421
> *he was the off duty cop in the green enterprid (dont know how you spell it) dont tell no one
> *


 :0 Sorry wasn't me only drive Chevy's:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

............


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 11:31 PM~9001440
> *:0  Sorry wasn't me only drive Chevy's:
> 
> 
> ...


i got a question. why does everyone have that felix shit on the license plate? is that a dealership or wut


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 10:29 PM~9001418
> *i was out of town and didnt make it back in time.. im glad too... i probably woulda got locked up with my big mouth  :biggrin: i dont like pussy police who try to flex they power and i woulda told they ass to go fight some crime...
> *


yea probably....they blocked all the exits and was stoppin everyone and checking their licence and insurance and tags and shit.....basically being haters....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:34 PM~9001465
> *i got a question. why does everyone have that felix shit on the license plate? is that a dealership or wut
> *


come on, you don't know? LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 11:35 PM~9001485
> *come on, you don't know?  LOL
> *


  :angry: no i dont


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 14 2007, 09:35 PM~9001482
> *yea probably....they blocked all the exits and was stoppin everyone and checking their licence and insurance and tags and shit.....basically being haters....
> *


all my shit valid...but that shit is annoying...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:34 PM~9001465
> *i got a question. why does everyone have that felix shit on the license plate? is that a dealership or wut*


 :0 Felix dealership in Cali since 1921.......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 11:36 PM~9001503
> *:0  Felix dealership in Cali since 1921.......
> *


are they expensive and do they have a website


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 11:35 PM~9001485
> *come on, you don't know?  LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 11:36 PM~9001496
> *all my shit valid...x2*


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 10:36 PM~9001496
> *all my shit valid...but that shit is annoying...
> *


yea me too....but its just the hassel u kno....oh wells. so whats up with those projects?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 14 2007, 09:39 PM~9001540
> *yea me too....but its just the hassel u kno....oh wells. so whats up with those projects?
> *


went to look at one this weekend might be the one and i have two more to look at this week... anybody know of any gbodies for sale let me know.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:38 PM~9001514
> *are they expensive and do they have a website
> *


Nope. Check ebay or if you have a homie out in Cali they can get them free. Mably a small fee.

I have them for the front and back on the car, window stickers, and the patch that goes on the work shirt, also a chrome Felix hanging from the mirror........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Members: cali rydah, DISTURBED, cartier01

whats up cartier01???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:38 PM~9001514
> *are they expensive and do they have a website
> *


Nope. Check ebay or if you have a homie out in Cali they can get them free. Mably a small fee.

I have them for the front and back on the car, window stickers, and the patch that goes on the work shirt, also a chrome Felix hanging from the mirror........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 09:41 PM~9001567
> *Nope. Check ebay or if you have a homie out in Cali they can get them free. Mably a small fee.
> 
> I have them for the front and back on the car, window stickers, and the patch that goes on the work shirt, also a chrome Felix hanging from the mirror........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 11:41 PM~9001561
> *went to look at one this weekend might be the one and i have two more to look at this week... anybody know of any gbodies for sale let me know.... :biggrin:
> *


Nope.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 10:41 PM~9001561
> *went to look at one this weekend might be the one and i have two more to look at this week... anybody know of any gbodies for sale let me know.... :biggrin:
> *


cool cool.....shit ask latin he is always finding good clean cars.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 11:43 PM~9001579
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 09:43 PM~9001582
> *Nope.
> 
> 
> ...


pm me info


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 10:43 PM~9001582
> *Nope.
> 
> 
> ...


 how much shipped to my front door....77075......lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 09:45 PM~9001595
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i found your number the other day.. still dont have any leads on that request u had.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 11:45 PM~9001598
> *pm me info
> *


==NO SE VENDE==



Found a parts car in Dallas but going to strip it clean for back up parts even though mine doesn't need any.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Members: cali rydah, cartier01, DISTURBED, ridenlow84, sic713

los pm me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 14 2007, 11:46 PM~9001605
> *how much shipped to my front door....77075......lol
> *


I'd sell this before I'd sell the Regal :biggrin: 










Shit I forgot it's Sunday. Got to wake up early to go to work.  

laters...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 09:47 PM~9001615
> *==NO SE VENDE==
> Found a parts car in Dallas but going to strip it clean for back up parts even though mine doesn't need any.
> *


  tease... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 11:51 PM~9001678
> *  tease... :biggrin:
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/car/443428937.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/423208399.html


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 10:49 PM~9001652
> *I'd sell this before I'd sell the Regal  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok howmuch shipped to my door, or do i get a discount for pick-up....lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2007, 11:46 PM~9001608
> *i found your number the other day.. still dont have any leads on that request u had.. :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry about it homie. I have something coming.........


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

not much cali rydah


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 09:54 PM~9001685
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/443428937.html
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/423208399.html
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 14 2007, 09:56 PM~9001708
> *not much cali rydah
> *


i feel u on that... whats new with the towncar??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 09:54 PM~9001691
> *Don't worry about it homie. I have something coming.........
> *


 :0 let me know


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sold it bro


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 14 2007, 10:02 PM~9001785
> *sold it bro
> *


 :0 what u got in the works..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2007, 12:02 AM~9001779
> *:0  let me know
> *


Let me look in my stash............... :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i got a 76 mc


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 10:07 PM~9001836
> *Let me look in my stash............... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 14 2007, 10:34 PM~9000908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mason park?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 12:11 AM~9001865
> *
> mason park?
> *


when


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2007, 12:13 AM~9001888
> *when
> *


next sunday? any shows scheduled that day?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 12:14 AM~9001891
> *next sunday?  any shows scheduled that day?
> *


nope everyone agrees :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Chisme Update*

word on street, is that it was one of the truckers that called in da pigs.. cause they wanted to hate, cause knew lows were coming.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 12:11 AM~9001865
> *
> mason park?
> *


Where is Mason Park at?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2007, 10:16 PM~9001915
> *Chisme Update
> 
> word on street, is that it was one of the truckers that called in da pigs.. cause they wanted to hate, cause knew lows were coming.
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 15 2007, 12:21 AM~9001950
> *Where is Mason Park at?
> *


dk but is that were its going down on sunday? so i can make phone calls


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 15 2007, 12:21 AM~9001950
> *Where is Mason Park at?
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF-8...403&output=html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2007, 12:21 AM~9001959
> *dk but is that were its going down on sunday? so i can make phone calls
> *


Looks to be....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2007, 11:16 PM~9001915
> *Chisme Update
> 
> word on street, is that it was one of the truckers that called in da pigs.. cause they wanted to hate, cause knew lows were coming.
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 15 2007, 12:27 AM~9002006
> *Looks to be....
> *


yall need to put it on the hlc site


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 12:23 AM~9001967
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF-8...403&output=html
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 15 2007, 12:27 AM~9002010
> *yall need to put it on the hlc site
> *


Knowin me I'll just end up cruising around Houston. Then end up calling someones daughter to go drop some dick in her azz............... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

mason thats a blast from the past :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 10:31 PM~9002047
> *Knowin me I'll just end up cruising around Houston. Then end up calling someones daughter to go drop some dick in her azz............... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2007, 12:32 AM~9002059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Classic.............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 10:31 PM~9002047
> *Knowin me I'll just end up cruising around Houston. Then end up calling someones daughter to go drop some dick in her azz............... :biggrin:
> *


yea..
new sig


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2007, 09:31 PM~9001440
> *:0  Sorry wasn't me only drive Chevy's:
> 
> 
> ...


damn are we lowridin or muddin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 11:10 PM~9002336
> *damn are we lowridin or muddin'
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

moenin' everyone!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2007, 01:10 AM~9002336
> *damn are we lowridin or muddin'
> *


that man got a 4x4 luxury sport.. wut u know about dat?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 01:08 AM~9002319
> *yea..
> new sig
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2007, 01:10 AM~9002336
> *damn are we lowridin or muddin'
> *


Doing both............ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 07:20 AM~9003298
> *that man got a 4x4 luxury sport.. wut u know about dat?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get like a case of Confetti? Someone said there was a place in Pasadena.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2007, 07:08 AM~9003580
> *Anyone know where I can get like a case of Confetti?  Someone said there was a place in Pasadena.
> *


Try Larry's Arts & Crafts 713-477-8864...it's off of Richey next to the post office in the little shopping center.
Also Party Supplies 713-472-1667...it's off of Harris somewhere.....
There's one off of Spencer by all them used car lots.....can't remember their name...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2007, 09:08 AM~9003580
> *Anyone know where I can get like a case of Confetti?  Someone said there was a place in Pasadena.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Oct 14 2007, 11:08 PM~9001847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arne's......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

so what ya'll gonna do about not being able to even hang out at a park?? what's next? no car shows at the flea markets?....that's bullshit....it was illegal for them to block the entrances......

darkness....call jesse jackson..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

damm that sucks.......blocking the entrances is bull shit!... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 15 2007, 02:09 PM~9005642
> *damm that sucks.......blocking the entrances is bull shit!... :angry:
> *


it was the cruising at mason/75th back in the days, that lead the city ot put gates on mason park. weird, cause that gate is almost always open 24/7.. its just that ya'll trouble makers.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 15 2007, 12:02 PM~9005579
> *so what ya'll gonna do about not being able to even hang out at a park?? what's next? no car shows at the flea markets?....that's bullshit....it was illegal for them to block the entrances......
> 
> darkness....call jesse jackson..... :biggrin:
> ...


LOL :0 U AINT LYING LOOKS LIKE WE DONE TRYING TO KICK IT OUT HERE MAYBE U GOT A LIL PULL IN BRYAN WIT DA POLICE AND THEY'LL LET US KICK IT OUT THERE???????? Sike people don't like drivin out to da park dam sure aint gon drive out there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fat ****** united..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 09:34 PM~9001465
> *i got a question. why does everyone have that felix shit on the license plate? is that a dealership or wut
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 14 2007, 10:21 PM~9001959
> *dk but is that were its going down on sunday? so i can make phone calls
> *



in da hood :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 15 2007, 01:12 PM~9005671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GROUPIE!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 02:49 PM~9006860
> *fat ****** united..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 02:49 PM~9006860
> *fat ****** united..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 15 2007, 05:20 PM~9007048
> *:thumbsup:
> *



lazy ladder droppin ass should be at work :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 15 2007, 05:14 PM~9007020
> *:uh: GROUPIE!!
> *


expected that, esp from you jethro.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SO MASON PARK DIS WEEKEND?????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got insurance now..
so lets do something..


lol fuckin fred loya!
but its insurance and thats all that counts.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 04:15 PM~9007487
> *i got insurance now..
> so lets do something..
> lol fuckin fred loya!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2007, 04:16 PM~9007493
> *:uh:
> *


wait till i see you..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 14 2007, 11:16 PM~9001915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sounds like everobodys agreed on mason..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 06:15 PM~9007487
> *i got insurance now..
> so lets do something..
> lol fuckin fred loya!
> ...


shoulda said something before. i coulda photoshopped you an insurance card for $20.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 04:20 PM~9007523
> *wait till i see you..
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 15 2007, 03:28 PM~9007107
> *lazy ladder droppin ass should be at work :uh:
> *



fk u that wind took it down lucky i wasnt on it hno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

for those that got caught up in the "MacGregor sting" should bring it to the attention of the media..use it to your advantage

Contact KPRC
Call, E-Mail Or Write Us

Do you have a news tip for KPRC Local 2? Or do you have a question about what you saw on the air? Here are some helpful phone numbers, e-mail addresses and station addresses.

Here is a list of important KPRC Local 2 phone numbers:

If you would like to phone in a news tip, call 713-222-NEWS (713-222-6397)

The general newsroom phone number is 713-778-4910.

The newsroom fax number is 713-771-4930.

If you have a story idea for Local 2 Investigates, call 713-223-TIPS (713-223-8477).

To find out about the forecast, call the KPRC Local 2 Weatherline at 713-630-0222.

The general KPRC Local 2 phone number is 713-222-2222.

For programming information, call 713-778-4763.

Fax information for our community calendar to 713-778-8900.

To leave a comment on the Sports Sunday Soundoff Hotline, call 713-778-4522. 

Here is the physical address for Local 2: 

8181 Southwest Freeway 
Houston, TX 77074 

Here is our mailing address: 

KPRC TV 
PO Box 2222 
Houston, TX 77252-2222


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2007, 10:16 PM~9001915
> *Chisme Update
> 
> word on street, is that it was one of the truckers that called in da pigs.. cause they wanted to hate, cause knew lows were coming.
> *


AFTER EVERY ONE HAD LEFT WE PASSED BY THE PARK AGAIN FUCKING TRUCKERS WERE HEADING THAT WAY AND WE COULD SEE LIKE SOME OF THEM FUCKING TRUCKERS WERE AT THE PARK ALREADY......... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

sadly shit was shut down but i doubt any one will do anythng bout it. i wasnt there but im still pist off cus they did dat. tye pulled everyone over drivin low from what i heard. so the lowrider community will jus keep takin it up the ass from the pinche po


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

already talk to abc13.. waiting on wayne duchafino to call back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 15 2007, 06:51 PM~9007811
> *fk u that wind took it down lucky i wasnt on it hno:
> *


ladder wouldnt have went nowhere wif you on it.  but who am i to talk, wouldnt broke that bitch..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 15 2007, 07:46 PM~9008243
> *AFTER EVERY ONE HAD LEFT WE PASSED BY THE PARK AGAIN FUCKING TRUCKERS WERE HEADING THAT WAY AND WE COULD SEE LIKE SOME OF THEM FUCKING TRUCKERS WERE AT THE PARK ALREADY......... :angry:  :angry:
> *


one of them probably the snitch.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 06:03 PM~9008357
> *one of them probably the snitch.
> *


SUP :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Oct 15 2007, 05:48 PM~9008252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fkin lier..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Oct 15 2007, 08:04 PM~9008368
> *SUP  :biggrin:
> *


sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 06:05 PM~9008380
> *not just lows..
> anybody who came.. even family vehicles..
> 
> ...


what was kind of funny was them cops were even fucking with the ice cream man :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 06:07 PM~9008390
> *sup
> *


U STILL W/YO WOMAN]


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 15 2007, 07:10 PM~9008415
> *what was kind of funny was them cops were even fucking with the ice cream man :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


herd he got ticket...lol


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2007, 06:25 PM~9008544
> *herd he got ticket...lol
> *


slo was fucking craking up...me to it was just funny....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Oct 15 2007, 08:13 PM~9008432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 15 2007, 08:05 PM~9008380
> *
> fkin lier..
> *


KTRK TV 
3310 Bissonnet, 
Houston TX 77005
Our Phone Number is (713) 666-0713
Our News Tip Line is (713) 669-1313


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 15 2007, 05:48 PM~9008252
> *sadly shit was shut down but i doubt any one will do anythng bout it. i wasnt there but im still pist off cus they did dat. tye pulled everyone over drivin low from what i heard. so the lowrider community will jus keep takin it up the ass from the pinche po
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

CLOCKED IN!!WAT UP NIGHT CREW....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mmm, don't know about mason park, it's way too close to the police station, BUT, WE DON'T LOSE ANYTHING, SO I THINK WE SHOULD GIVE IT A TRY  about 3 minutes from my house, :cheesy: i could b there everysunday :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 15 2007, 06:42 PM~9008711
> *CLOCKED IN!!WAT UP NIGHT CREW....
> *


it aint time yet way!! go back to work on ur cutty r caddy :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so i guess its going down at mason park


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2007, 08:43 PM~9008728
> *it aint time yet way!! go back to work on ur cutty r caddy :biggrin:
> *


CHARGING BATTERIES ON THA CADDY GOTTA STAY READY IN CASE OF A HOUSE CALL!! :biggrin: TOOK THA DAY OF ON THA CUTTY, TO WET OUTSIDE.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2007, 06:42 PM~9008714
> *mmm, don't know about mason park, it's way too close to the police station, BUT, WE DON'T LOSE ANYTHING, SO I THINK WE SHOULD GIVE IT A TRY   about 3 minutes from my house,  :cheesy:  i could b there everysunday :biggrin:
> *


WUT UP BOILER...THANX FOR YESTARDAY HOMIE..MY WALLET STILL FEELS HEAVY.. :biggrin: WOULD OF BEEN EMPTY :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Holding it down for HOUSTONecember issue 2007


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2007, 08:42 PM~9008714
> *mmm, don't know about mason park, it's way too close to the police station, BUT, WE DON'T LOSE ANYTHING, SO I THINK WE SHOULD GIVE IT A TRY   about 3 minutes from my house,  :cheesy:  i could b there everysunday :biggrin:
> *


i'm even closer.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

NOW THIS TOPIC IS FUCKING TALKING ABOUT SOMETHING. FUCK THE HATER'S COP'S ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE DICK. THAT DOESN'T MEAN WE HAVE TO CHANGE THE WAY WE LIVE BECAUSE OF THE FUCKIN LAW'S LIKE EVERYBODY IS TALKING ABOUT SWITCH IT UP ONE WEEKEND MASON THEN SOME WHERE ELSE FUCK THE LAW I'M NOT GOING TO LET SOME FUCKIN LAW TELL ME WHEN AND WHERE I CAN GO OR MAKE ME STAY HOME. 

FUCK THE HATTER'S THIS IS THE WAY I LIVE AND I'M NOT CHANGING FOR NO FUCKIN BODY.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 15 2007, 06:51 PM~9008814
> *Holding it down for HOUSTONecember issue 2007
> 
> 
> ...



Thank to all that helped me out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 15 2007, 06:51 PM~9008818
> *NOW THIS TOPIC IS FUCKING TALKING ABOUT SOMETHING. FUCK THE HATER'S COP'S ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE DICK. THAT DOESN'T MEAN WE HAVE TO CHANGE THE WAY WE LIVE BECAUSE OF THE FUCKIN LAW'S LIKE EVERYBODY IS TALKING ABOUT SWITCH IT UP ONE WEEKEND MASON THEN SOME WHERE ELSE FUCK THE LAW I'M NOT GOING TO LET SOME FUCKIN LAW TELL ME WHEN AND WHERE I CAN GO OR MAKE ME STAY HOME.
> 
> FUCK THE HATTER'S THIS IS THE WAY I LIVE AND I'M NOT CHANGING FOR NO FUCKIN BODY.
> *



fuck that i got warrants....













j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 15 2007, 07:42 PM~9008711
> *CLOCKED IN!!WAT UP NIGHT CREW....
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2007, 07:42 PM~9008714
> *mmm, don't know about mason park, it's way too close to the police station, BUT, WE DON'T LOSE ANYTHING, SO I THINK WE SHOULD GIVE IT A TRY   about 3 minutes from my house,  :cheesy:  i could b there everysunday :biggrin:
> *


Worth a shot, its not burnt out yet...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 15 2007, 06:46 PM~9008767
> *WUT UP BOILER...THANX FOR YESTARDAY HOMIE..MY WALLET STILL FEELS HEAVY.. :biggrin: WOULD OF BEEN EMPTY :biggrin:
> *


no problemo,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 15 2007, 06:51 PM~9008818
> *NOW THIS TOPIC IS FUCKING TALKING ABOUT SOMETHING. FUCK THE HATER'S COP'S ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE DICK. THAT DOESN'T MEAN WE HAVE TO CHANGE THE WAY WE LIVE BECAUSE OF THE FUCKIN LAW'S LIKE EVERYBODY IS TALKING ABOUT SWITCH IT UP ONE WEEKEND MASON THEN SOME WHERE ELSE FUCK THE LAW I'M NOT GOING TO LET SOME FUCKIN LAW TELL ME WHEN AND WHERE I CAN GO OR MAKE ME STAY HOME.
> 
> FUCK THE HATTER'S THIS IS THE WAY I LIVE AND I'M NOT CHANGING FOR NO FUCKIN BODY.
> *


DAMN RARA..U AN OUTLAW.... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 15 2007, 06:57 PM~9008887
> *DAMN RARA..U AN OUTLAW.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2007, 08:53 PM~9008842
> *fuck that i got warrants....
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 15 2007, 06:51 PM~9008814
> *Holding it down for HOUSTONecember issue 2007
> 
> 
> ...


sweet, u puttin it down 4 h town, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 15 2007, 07:51 PM~9008814
> *Holding it down for HOUSTONecember issue 2007
> 
> 
> ...


A LOT OF COVERAGE FROM THE HOUSTON LRM?
POST UP SOME PICS HOMIE


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 15 2007, 06:51 PM~9008818
> *NOW THIS TOPIC IS FUCKING TALKING ABOUT SOMETHING. FUCK THE HATER'S COP'S ARE ALWAYS GOING TO BE DICK. THAT DOESN'T MEAN WE HAVE TO CHANGE THE WAY WE LIVE BECAUSE OF THE FUCKIN LAW'S LIKE EVERYBODY IS TALKING ABOUT SWITCH IT UP ONE WEEKEND MASON THEN SOME WHERE ELSE FUCK THE LAW I'M NOT GOING TO LET SOME FUCKIN LAW TELL ME WHEN AND WHERE I CAN GO OR MAKE ME STAY HOME.
> 
> FUCK THE HATTER'S THIS IS THE WAY I LIVE AND I'M NOT CHANGING FOR NO FUCKIN BODY.
> *


If you can believe this we use to cruise Memorial park with no problem, back in the good old days. Our club would park right in front of the tennis courts.  Los Magnificos, Latin Image, Latin Attractions, Low Masters and the Untouchables. No guessing my age!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 15 2007, 08:57 PM~9008887
> *DAMN RARA..U AN OUTLAW.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2007, 09:00 PM~9008915
> *If you can believe this we use to cruise Memorial park with no problem, back in the good old days.  Our club would park right in front of the tennis courts.   Los Magnificos, Latin Image, Latin Attractions, Low Masters and the Untouchables.  No guessing my age!
> *


my mom use to, too.. like in da early 80's.. i was kid at da time.. like 12 or so.. i would look at the lows and be like "why we in a pos celica, and not an impala?"


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic got an atv for u to paint


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FULL HOUSE TODAY :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets do a drive by on the hpd store front


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 07:03 PM~9008948
> *my mom use to, too.. like in da early 80's.. i was kid at da time..  like 8 or so..  i would look at the lows and be like "why we in a pos celica, and not an impala?"
> *


I use to take my kids too and look what happened to them. I always wanted a 64 Impala. I still do. One of these days when I can afford 2 cars. It's really not the car it's the darn insurance and maintenance.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2007, 09:06 PM~9008971
> *FULL HOUSE TODAY :cheesy:
> *


thats what happens when devious is one stirrin da pot.. 

 


j/k.. but yeah.. fk this bullshit.. imma be at mason next week..dunno about anybody else.. even if i'm sittin there alone looking like a predator.. imma be there.. fuck da cops.. they can write me all da tickets they want. i got $ 


and i got warrant in jackson county.. y me vale madre


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2007, 09:07 PM~9008985
> *lets do a drive by on the hpd store front
> *


my hood aint got store fronts.. we got a whole substation. funny thing is theres like 2 weed houses and 1 beer bootlegger, within 2 blocks of it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2007, 09:00 PM~9008915
> *If you can believe this we use to cruise Memorial park with no problem, back in the good old days.  Our club would park right in front of the tennis courts.   Los Magnificos, Latin Image, Latin Attractions, Low Masters and the Untouchables.  No guessing my age!
> *


Now those were the good old days. Nonstop flowing of rides and women.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 08:08 PM~9008989
> *thats what happens when devious is one stirrin da pot..
> 
> 
> ...


when you talkin about?i'm down to ride...my 63 is all legit so cops wont be able to fk wit me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2007, 09:10 PM~9009020
> *when you talkin about?i'm down to ride...my 63 is all legit so cops wont be able to fk wit me.
> *


thinkin 3pm.. 68 got bad tags, and insurance is expired.. and i still dont give a fk..imma be there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:10 PM~9009013
> *Now those were the good old days.  Nonstop flowing of rides and women.
> *


ya'll damn old people crack me up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 09:13 PM~9009048
> *ya'll damn old people crack me up..
> *


Bitch you a year younger than me, only difference is you got a foot in the grave with your ole diabetic I've fallen and can't get up roly poly ass. :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 08:12 PM~9009039
> *thinkin 3pm..    68 got bad tags, and insurance is expired.. and i still dont give a fk..imma be there.
> *


soulja


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gonna have to wash up 68 pretty good.. been sitting so long, theres spider webs on that bitch.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:15 PM~9009080
> *Bitch you a year younger than me, only difference is you got a foot in the grave with your ole diabetic I've fallen and can't get up roly poly ass.  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2007, 08:00 PM~9008915
> *If you can believe this we use to cruise Memorial park with no problem, back in the good old days.  Our club would park right in front of the tennis courts.   Los Magnificos, Latin Image, Latin Attractions, Low Masters and the Untouchables.  No guessing my age!
> *


Preach it bitter....nothing like that anymore or even close every Sunday packed from memorial drive to way pass the tennis courts on both sides :0 of the street.Here was my routine go to St.Joseph's ( had to would always spend the night before at my tia's house and she would always go to mass still does )after mass get a raspa then head to the house to starch up and go out there. 
Man nothing like it looking at all the cars under the sun they would look like pieces of candy or something.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche basura que ponen en off topic :barf: 



> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 9 2007, 12:45 PM~8960100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:15 PM~9009080
> *Bitch you a year younger than me, only difference is you got a foot in the grave with your ole diabetic I've fallen and can't get up roly poly ass.  :twak:
> *


bitch, you got like 5 years on me.. you like 40 right?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2007, 07:07 PM~9008985
> *lets do a drive by on the hpd store front
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 09:20 PM~9009124
> *bitch, you got like 5 years on me..  you like 40 right?
> *


36 esa.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 08:13 PM~9009048
> *ya'll damn old people crack me up..
> *


 When you get old that's all you start your sentences with "remember the time" do you remember when...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 07:15 PM~9009080
> *Bitch you a year younger than me, only difference is you got a foot in the grave with your ole diabetic I've fallen and can't get up roly poly ass.  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2007, 07:20 PM~9009128
> *X2 :cheesy:
> *


LETS RIDE.

AND BIG PIMP. YOU AINT FINNA RIDE NO WHERE DONT BE CALLIN ME TO COME BAIL YOU OUT OF JAIL BECAUSE POPEYE TOOK YOUR PB AND J


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2007, 09:23 PM~9009165
> *LETS RIDE.
> 
> AND BIG PIMP. YOU AINT FINNA RIDE NO WHERE DONT BE CALLIN ME TO COME BAIL YOU OUT OF JAIL BECAUSE POPEYE TOOK YOUR PB AND J
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 07:25 PM~9009184
> *:uh:
> *


OWNED


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 05:52 PM~9008281
> *ladder wouldnt have went nowhere wif you on it.      but who am i to talk, wouldnt broke that bitch..
> *



shit last winter half way down that bitch walked on me when a gust of wind came thru


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and heres backup plan if we get run off by cops.. 


back to my crib (3 blocks away), grill fajitas and put grandma on da grind making homemade tortillaz.. mayne..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DID U GET HEMMED UP LEAVING MY HOUSE. I HEARD 1 PERSON DID ON TEXAS PARKWAY.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2007, 09:28 PM~9009217
> *DID U GET HEMMED UP LEAVING MY HOUSE. I HEARD 1 PERSON DID ON TEXAS PARKWAY.
> *


naw, wasn't me. wonder who it coulda been. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 07:29 PM~9009224
> *naw, wasn't me.    wonder who it coulda been.  :roflmao:
> *


COPS BEEN TRIPPIN LATELY I GUESS THEY ARE TRYIN TO MEET END OF YEAR QUOTA


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2007, 07:00 PM~9008915
> *If you can believe this we use to cruise Memorial park with no problem, back in the good old days.  Our club would park right in front of the tennis courts.   Los Magnificos, Latin Image, Latin Attractions, Low Masters and the Untouchables.  No guessing my age!
> *



:thumbsup: 

I member those days but i was just 7yrs old


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2007, 09:30 PM~9009242
> *COPS BEEN TRIPPIN LATELY I GUESS THEY ARE TRYIN TO MEET END OF YEAR QUOTA
> *


lately? bitch, they pulled me over first two times i went to ur house.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'd say this was around '97 con el bud light. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:38 PM~9009343
> *I'd say this was around '97 con el bud light.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


and i had hair :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 07:41 PM~9009379
> *and i had hair  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 15 2007, 07:04 PM~9008954
> *was up sic got an atv for u to paint
> *


whats up.. oh yea...
hmm i been wanting to paint one of those..
lets do it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:41 PM~9009379
> *and i had hair  :tears:
> *


and a 62?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2007, 09:56 PM~9009551
> *and a 62?
> *


Nah, that was Angel Vargas impala. I had a '63.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

solid 64 when was that back in 65'?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 15 2007, 09:57 PM~9009570
> *solid 64 when was that back in 65'?
> *


nothing solid about that p.o.s. impala a lil better condition than the one in your shop though. LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2007, 08:28 PM~9009217
> *DID U GET HEMMED UP LEAVING MY HOUSE. I HEARD 1 PERSON DID ON TEXAS PARKWAY.
> *


yeah i wonder who it was.......alot of people to choose from

hey big pimp did u get those strippers off ur car? lol!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

PUTAH MADRE!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: sic713, Texas_Bowties, LOW_INC, RA-RA, *713ridaz*, duceoutdaroof, h-town team 84 caddy

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:56 PM~9009554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man that is one sexy mofo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



jeez i look skinnier there, and it was only a few years ago.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 15 2007, 10:05 PM~9009666
> *man that is one sexy mofo :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> jeez i look skinnier there, and it was only a few years ago.
> *


I know the feeling man. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

glad I don't drink no mo'

(testing out my scanner)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

32oz


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

quit teasin, wheres the _really_ gay stuff


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 15 2007, 10:20 PM~9009844
> *quit teasin, wheres the really gay stuff
> *


 :nono:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9009622
> *PUTAH MADRE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

sound like erbody down to ride this weekend hu? lets just make sure theres mo than 5 cars this time.......... dam feel like a lil bitch sayin dat cuz my ride in tha shop and cant ride FUCK!!!!!!!!!!


a djlatin u get ur ebonics dictionary yet??????? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 15 2007, 10:30 PM~9009954
> *sound like erbody down to ride this weekend hu? lets just make sure theres mo than 5 cars this time.......... dam feel like a lil bitch sayin dat cuz my ride in tha shop and cant ride FUCK!!!!!!!!!!
> a djlatin u get ur ebonics dictionary yet??????? :biggrin:
> *


f0' sh0 nGy!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 08:40 PM~9010019
> *f0' sh0 nGy!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u crazy homie but good to meet u this weekend homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 15 2007, 09:56 PM~9009554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 10:42 PM~9010037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


candy cane necklace for emergencies? :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 09:50 PM~9010125
> *candy cane necklace for emergencies?  :uh:
> *


lol look who talking i got to loan stars and u had a turkey leg tied around ur neck :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 15 2007, 10:54 PM~9010137
> *lol look who talking i got to loan stars and u had a turkey leg tied around ur neck  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 15 2007, 10:54 PM~9010137
> *lol look who talking i got to loan stars and u had a turkey leg tied around ur neck  :0
> *


chicken leg, get it straight.. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 07:56 PM~9009554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where is all his gray hair


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> thought the gurl suppose to wear the guy's ring on their necklace..
> :scrutinize:
> 
> that is his dude's wedding band :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 15 2007, 11:18 PM~9010360
> *that is his dude's wedding band :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 15 2007, 08:15 PM~9009080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....and waffles on the back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 15 2007, 11:21 PM~9010387
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....and waffles on the back
> *


and a 9 on my hip :guns:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 10:33 PM~9010506
> *and a 9 on my hip :guns:
> *


GANG$TA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Ugh these kinda days suck when you gotta go to work.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2007, 07:45 AM~9012341
> *Ugh these kinda days suck when you gotta go to work.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2007, 07:45 AM~9012341
> *Ugh these kinda days suck when you gotta go to work.
> *


 :uh: slacker


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

well sins it rain yesterday i dont work today but the bad part is that i dont get paid


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm already getting paid, and im at home sitting in my draws smoking a cig. uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 07:15 AM~9012403
> *:uh:  slacker
> *


If I was a slacker then I woulda called in and went somewhere. :ugh: Lol! But I'm at work. 

How many kiss asses got their bosses something for boss's day besides me? Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Oct 16 2007, 07:22 AM~9012428
> *well sins it rain yesterday i dont work today but the bad part is that i dont get paid
> *


That sucks. What do you do?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2007, 09:35 AM~9012673
> *If I was a slacker then I woulda called in and went somewhere. :ugh: Lol! But I'm at work.
> 
> How many kiss asses got their bosses something for boss's day besides me? Lol! :cheesy:
> *


boss's day? you didn't give me shit.. liar. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 08:20 AM~9012620
> *i'm already getting paid, and im at home sitting in my draws smoking a cig.  uffin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 08:41 AM~9012700
> *boss's day? you didn't give me shit..  liar.  :angry:
> *


That's cuz you aint my boss fool! :twak:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2007, 09:56 PM~9009554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad boy shirt :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/pages/Ne...TY&pageId=3.2.1
Wrecker Driver Hit, Killed in Southeast Houston

Saw it on the news this morning. He was towing a 90ed out fleetwood coupe backwards. I was thinkin it was a lolow and the knock off came off.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

throw some d's on that bitch

houston people cant drive for shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last nite 104/9 had about 2 hr tribute to big moe at midnite they played a 2004 version of the june 27 flow. does any one know where i can find that freestyle???? dj short dog, call yo peeps :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 15 2007, 09:32 PM~9009270
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I member those days but i was just 7yrs old
> *


ditto :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2007, 11:49 AM~9013580
> *last nite 104/9 had about 2 hr tribute to big moe at midnite they played a 2004 version of the june 27 flow. does any one know where i can find that freestyle???? dj short dog, call yo peeps  :biggrin:
> *


I have it on a grey tape or maybe a clear one. that shit is 39 mins long!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2007, 10:56 AM~9013639
> *I have it on a grey tape or maybe a clear one. that shit is 39 mins long!
> *


you're thinking of the original june 27....goes on forever :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its not the original june 27. but its the same beat. the part they played had big moe and some guy named craig g. it had me jammin in the company van :biggrin: want to know where to buy it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2007, 10:08 AM~9013740
> *its not the original june 27. but its the same beat. the part they played had big moe and some guy named craig g.  it had me jammin in the company van  :biggrin:  want to know where to buy it.
> *


that peice of shit got aa radio..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

***** dont be buyin the bootleg get tha real shit......we gonna bootleg bash yo ass....***** cutcha tape down ***** if you got all that air in yo shit ***** you got fucked get tha real shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2007, 10:14 AM~9013796
> ****** dont be buyin the bootleg get tha real shit......we gonna bootleg bash yo ass....***** cutcha tape down ***** if you got all that air in yo shit ***** you got fucked get tha real shit
> *


bitch i stay jammin the real shit. how u gonna speak on the real shit and u sittin up there from the janky ass northside. fuckin tapes sound like someone fryin bacon in the background. 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 16 2007, 10:16 AM~9012931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw that this morning.. was looking for the "Liv4lacs patrol car" lol.. and how you know it 90'd out? didnt show front of car. it was a D'Elegance though. 



> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 16 2007, 12:01 PM~9013670
> *you're thinking of the original june 27....goes on forever :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2007, 12:16 PM~9013816
> *bitch i stay jammin the real shit. how u gonna speak on the real shit and u sittin up there from the janky ass northside. fuckin tapes sound like someone fryin bacon in the background.
> :biggrin:
> *


bootleggers gotta eat too.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 16 2007, 10:20 AM~9013343
> *http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/pages/Ne...TY&pageId=3.2.1
> Wrecker Driver Hit, Killed in Southeast Houston
> 
> ...



DAMN....I saw that tow truck hooking up to the cadi on navigation near 75th last night around 9


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 11:26 AM~9013857
> * then wut did u get lone star?
> saw that this morning.. was looking for the "Liv4lacs patrol car" lol.. and how you know it 90'd out?  didnt show front of car.  it was a D'Elegance though.
> 
> *


:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Any body got el number to chroming place by the port I believe name starts wit a like a1 chrome or some shit???????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 16 2007, 01:15 PM~9015204
> *Any body got el number to chroming place by the port I believe name starts wit a like a1 chrome or some shit???????
> *


yea .. that my hood..
here
713 641 0125


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2007, 02:04 PM~9015634
> *yea .. that my hood..
> here
> 713 641 0125
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2007, 07:35 AM~9012673
> *If I was a slacker then I woulda called in and went somewhere. :ugh: Lol! But I'm at work.
> 
> How many kiss asses got their bosses something for boss's day besides me? Lol! :cheesy:
> *


Oh shit I'm in trouble!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 16 2007, 04:24 PM~9015793
> *Oh shit I'm in trouble!
> *


you sure are.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2007, 02:04 PM~9015634
> *yea .. that my hood..
> here
> 713 641 0125
> *


Koo apreciate it homie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 16 2007, 03:24 PM~9015793
> *Oh shit I'm in trouble!
> *


Lol! More than half the people here didn't even know it was boss's day.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> where is all his gray hair



i left it on your bedroom floor cus i had to duck out when you got home last night beesh :uh: 





> > thought the gurl suppose to wear the guy's ring on their necklace..
> > :scrutinize:
> >
> > that is his dude's wedding band :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 16 2007, 10:29 AM~9013010
> *bad boy shirt :uh:
> *



shut up jackass. you have one too. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2007, 04:45 PM~9015949
> *Lol! More than half the people here didn't even know it was boss's day.
> *


think its something only your boss came up with, cause theres no mention of it here at my office. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 16 2007, 04:58 PM~9016076
> *shut up jackass. you have one too. :angry:
> *


there must have been a sale at jeans west. thats where all da "bad boy's" use to shop.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 05:01 PM~9016101
> *there must have been a sale at jeans west.  thats where all da "bad boy's" use to shop..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



i got those at pacsun in memorial tubbs :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 16 2007, 05:07 PM~9016141
> *i got those at the gap in memorial tubbs :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 16 2007, 03:07 PM~9016141
> *i got those at pacsun in memorial tubbs :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 16 2007, 05:17 PM~9016208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 16 2007, 05:17 PM~9016208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


guess thats what i get for talkin shyt about a "bad boy" :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 16 2007, 04:58 PM~9016076
> *shut up jackass. you have one too. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 05:29 PM~9016289
> *guess thats what i get for talkin shyt about a "bad boy"  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up cee...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2007, 06:50 PM~9008266
> *already talk to abc13..  waiting on wayne duchafino to call back.
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 16 2007, 04:48 PM~9016412
> *wut up cee...
> *


wut it do


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Pictures from the Bayou City and Christ the King Bazarre and Car Show. Thanks to everyone that came out and supported the event. For those who couldnt, much love and for those who wouldnt, well there's nothing more to say. Support, Respect and UNITY.
































































Check out the rest on the HLC website

www.houstonlowridercouncil.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

WWW.WELLCHINGATUMADREGUEY.COM


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sometimes the shoes fit but ****** cry about havin to wear them... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 03:09 PM~9016165
> *:uh:
> *


og tubbs


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2007, 07:25 PM~9017012
> *og tubbs
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2007, 12:16 PM~9013816
> *bitch i stay jammin the real shit. how u gonna speak on the real shit and u sittin up there from the janky ass northside. fuckin tapes sound like someone fryin bacon in the background.
> :biggrin:
> *


bullshit ***** you aughta let these ****** hear all them bullshit ass southside screw cd's you got ......shit seem like we drove all the way to san antone with the windows open......you need to up date you collection suckaaaaa....oh my bad them ****** dropin like flys.......aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2007, 05:43 PM~9017090
> *bullshit ***** you aughta let these ****** hear all them bullshit ass southside screw cd's you got ......shit seem like we drove all the way to san antone with the windows open......you need to up date you collection suckaaaaa....oh my bad them ****** dropin like flys.......aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah
> *


IF U KNEW THE "REAL DEAL" SCREW TAPES SOUNDED LIKE SHIT BRAND NEW. LOW QUALITY TAPES, BUT STILL MANAGED TO PUT THE HTOWN STYLE ON THE MAP. OH YEA I FORGOT. SWISHAHOUSE WOULDNT HAVE ANY HITS IF THEY DIDNT SAMPLE ALL THE CUTS FROM THE OLD SCREW TAPES. "SITTIN SIDEWAYS" "NOW I GOTTA WORK MY WOODGRAIN WHEEL" "IMA BREAK EM OFF REAL BAD" LIST GOES ON AND ON


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

you right ***** but its still bullshit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LOLOL OWNED


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2007, 07:50 PM~9017135
> *LOLOL OWNED
> *


bitch you didnt OWN shit ho shut up :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2007, 05:52 PM~9017150
> *bitch you didnt OWN shit ho shut up :biggrin:
> *


U GONNA COME THRU SATURDAY IM HAVING A "GET LONE STAR'S CAR BACK ON THE ROAD" PARTY.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2007, 06:55 PM~9017169
> *U GONNA COME THRU SATURDAY IM HAVING A "GET LONE STAR'S CAR BACK ON THE ROAD" PARTY.
> *


what another party?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:   :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 16 2007, 06:19 PM~9017342
> *what another party?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 16 2007, 07:25 PM~9017012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2007, 07:55 PM~9017169
> *U GONNA COME THRU SATURDAY IM HAVING A "GET LONE STAR'S CAR BACK ON THE ROAD" PARTY.
> *


if nobody shows up at a regular party.. why they gonna show when they expected to put in work? :0 just a thought. 



> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 16 2007, 08:19 PM~9017342
> *what another party?
> *


  with skrippaz on da ride


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2007, 06:43 PM~9017090
> *bullshit ***** you aughta let these ****** hear all them bullshit ass southside screw cd's you got ......shit seem like we drove all the way to san antone with the windows open......you need to up date you collection suckaaaaa....oh my bad them ****** dropin like flys.......aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 07:01 PM~9017679
> *:uh:
> :0
> 
> ...


wouldnt give a damn who showed up. as long as you show and payed me 180$


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

back in 1984 i drove a 1968 impala in dallas i wrecked into a big a$$ dually druck and got it tooken away becouse i was 15 back then.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 16 2007, 09:10 PM~9017765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wut about mason park?


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 16 2007, 06:50 PM~9017566
> *:uh:      :biggrin:
> *


whats up boiler u called me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2007, 09:34 PM~9018010
> *wut about mason park?
> *


3pm sunday..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 12:26 PM~9013857
> *saw that this morning.. was looking for the "Liv4lacs patrol car" lol.. and how you know it 90'd out?  didnt show front of car.  it was a D'Elegance though.
> *


I saw the front fender and bumper on the news  



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2007, 07:50 PM~9017135
> *LOLOL OWNED
> *


Sorry Slim you did get SCREWSTONOWNED!!!!

LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2007, 09:34 PM~9018007
> *:roflmao:
> *


why u hang up other nite? :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2007, 07:34 PM~9018010
> *wut about mason park?
> *


lets all go to devious sixty8 front yard and chill....  wut up d..what you gonna cook??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 16 2007, 10:38 PM~9018562
> *lets all go to devious sixty8 front yard and chill....  wut up d..what you gonna cook??
> *


ok. make phone calls to every one you know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 16 2007, 10:38 PM~9018562
> *lets all go to devious sixty8 front yard and chill....  wut up d..what you gonna cook??
> *


:uh: 

if you would have payed attention, thats the backup plan. pendejo.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 08:54 PM~9018649
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


come on a-hole............ :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, KING*OF*ATX, impala65, DISTURBED

wat up mike


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

For all singel pumps just want to add that im hopping on :nicoderm: 155/80r13 not 20s(14s on 185/80r14)


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2007, 10:04 PM~9018735
> *4 Members: cali rydah, KING*OF*ATX, impala65, DISTURBED
> 
> wat up mike
> *


what up big playa.....whats tha damn deal?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 16 2007, 09:18 PM~9018869
> *what up big playa.....whats tha damn deal?
> *


cant call it... still on the hunt :angry: ... whats up with that truck of yours?? :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 16 2007, 11:16 PM~9018848
> *For all singel pumps just want to add that im hopping on :nicoderm: 155/80r13 not 20s(14s on 185/80r14)
> *


sound like a personal problem to me


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 09:36 PM~9018541
> *why u hang up other nite?    :biggrin:
> *



cause she was busy...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2007, 11:56 PM~9019277
> *cause she was busy...
> *


G4NG$t4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 17 2007, 12:04 AM~9019337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wtf u laughin at, Mr "Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious." 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 10:29 PM~9019529
> *wtf u laughin at, Mr "Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious."
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


i was in yo hood just right now..

sum idiot almost drove his car into the bayou by mason.. he was all up on the sidewalk guard rail.. car was fucked and totaled.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2007, 11:10 PM~9019740
> *i was in yo hood just right now..
> 
> sum idiot almost drove his car into the bayou by mason.. he was all up on the sidewalk guard rail.. car was fucked and totaled.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 16 2007, 11:16 PM~9018848
> *For all singel pumps just want to add that im hopping on :nicoderm: 155/80r13 not 20s(14s on 185/80r14)
> *


I DONT KNOW BUT I HEARD THATS NOT ALL UR HOPPING ON!!!!WHAT ELSE U HOPPIN ON? :cheesy: :biggrin: IM HOPPING ON 14S AND ONLY 8 BATTERIES V-8 NO WEIGHT!  AND STILL DOING GOOD, EVEN THOUGH GOOD IS NOT ENOUGH THATS WHY IM BUILDING MY NEW PROJECTOOO...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 17 2007, 01:10 AM~9019740
> *i was in yo hood just right now..
> 
> sum idiot almost drove his car into the bayou by mason.. he was all up on the sidewalk guard rail.. car was fucked and totaled.
> *


wtf u doing in my hood in middle of night? gonna get yourself killed, mexicans round here might mistake you for a katrina evac, and go vigilante on you. 

and shit, he was probably aiming car at the bayou, city usually fishes out a dozen or so stolen cars from bayou every 6 months or so.. use to be big event for us, when i was a kid.. jackpot was when they pulled out a body.. (happened twice)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2007, 09:36 PM~9018541
> *why u hang up other nite?    :biggrin:
> *


Lol! Cuz of the retarded ass question u asked! It was a long day. I shoulda came thru tho. But I probably woulda fell asleep on the belt.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 12:29 AM~9019529
> *wtf u laughin at, Mr "Just to give you an FYI. You going to get alot on fools on here that talk alot of noise to you have to take it as jokes and not serious."
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Classic...................... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 16 2007, 10:56 PM~9019277
> *cause she was busy...
> *


Yea I was busy asleep. It was a long day in kemah.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 07:46 AM~9020613
> *Lol! Cuz of the retarded ass question u asked! It was a long day. I shoulda came thru tho. But I probably woulda fell asleep on the belt.
> *


 :uh: touchy azz..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic, i drove by mason right now.. mayne, that man fk'd up that guard rail.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 17 2007, 07:04 AM~9020514
> *I DONT KNOW BUT I HEARD THATS NOT ALL UR HOPPING ON!!!!WHAT ELSE U HOPPIN ON? :cheesy:  :biggrin: IM HOPPING ON 14S AND ONLY 8 BATTERIES V-8 NO WEIGHT!  AND STILL DOING GOOD, EVEN THOUGH GOOD IS NOT ENOUGH THATS WHY IM BUILDING MY NEW PROJECTOOO...
> *


Tony is the cutty going to be weight free? just a question! i know you say the lac is.
but is the cutty just something everybody would like to know. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 17 2007, 08:39 AM~9020765
> *Tony is the cutty going to be weight free? just a question! i know you say the lac is.
> but is the cutty just something everybody would like to know. :biggrin:
> *


speak for yourself.. i could give a fk about that man's raddidy azz cars.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2007, 02:45 PM~9015949
> *Lol! More than half the people here didn't even know it was boss's day.
> *


Luckly I read this before I left work and sent her an email and said I was busy today, but I really wanted to take you to lunch for Bosses Day. Can we go tomorrow and she answered Yes right away. SAVED! Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 07:06 AM~9020669
> *:uh:  touchy azz..
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 17 2007, 07:41 AM~9020767
> *Luckly I read this before I left work and sent her an email and said I was busy today, but I really wanted to take you to lunch for Bosses Day.  Can we go tomorrow and she answered Yes right away.  SAVED! Thanks. :biggrin:
> *


Lol! Glad I could help! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 17 2007, 05:42 AM~9020600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. i told you..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 06:48 AM~9020622
> *Yea I was busy asleep. It was a long day in kemah.
> *


like I said, you were busy.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 07:46 AM~9020613
> *Lol! Cuz of the retarded ass question u asked! It was a long day. I shoulda came thru tho. But I probably woulda fell asleep on the belt.
> *


hahahaha lies!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2007, 10:07 AM~9021442
> *like I said, you were busy.
> *


Lol! There you go. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 12:46 PM~9022278
> *Lol! There you go. :uh:
> *


well whats going on there! :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 17 2007, 10:13 AM~9021495
> *hahahaha lies!
> *


Fker! Lol! Its true!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 17 2007, 10:55 AM~9022362
> *well whats going on there!  :wave:
> *


Wat up yung how da lac coming??????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Oct 17 2007, 12:55 PM~9022362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need some brougham parts man, Did Slim tell ya? You wouldnt happen to have tahoe parts too would ya? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 17 2007, 01:58 PM~9022878
> *I need some brougham parts man, Did Slim tell ya?  You wouldnt happen to have tahoe parts too would ya? :angry:
> *


bet it was you that did a sniper move on that tow truck, towing the d'elegence.. trying to jack that foo huh? shady..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2007, 05:43 PM~9017090
> *bullshit ***** you aughta let these ****** hear all them bullshit ass southside screw cd's you got ......shit seem like we drove all the way to san antone with the windows open......you need to up date you collection suckaaaaa....oh my bad them ****** dropin like flys.......aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah
> *


where u at slim noumsayin just for you, let me feeel you noummmsayinnn

its almost freestyle friday, get ready. i am.


instrumentals - swisha house - parkin lot pimpin - 12 - big_moe-city_of_syrup_instrumental_rip_dj_screw-rage.mp3 - 3.79MB


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 17 2007, 11:55 AM~9022362
> *well whats going on there!  :wave:
> *


What's up chino!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 08:40 AM~9020766
> *speak for yourself.. i could give a fk about that man's raddidy azz cars.
> *


a homie i said everybody not a whole lot of people that would have included you! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 17 2007, 11:58 AM~9022878
> *Fred Loya SUX!!! My back fuckin hurts!!!!!
> 
> I need some brougham parts man, Did Slim tell ya?  You wouldnt happen to have tahoe parts too would ya? :angry:
> *


Shit hit me up man car still there but hurry before I get bored and set it on fire for the hell of it so I can entertain myself!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 17 2007, 12:55 PM~9022362
> *well whats going on there?  :wave:
> *


deeeeeeeeeezzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 01:37 PM~9022690
> *Fker! Lol! Its true!
> *


  i know these things


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 02:18 PM~9023037
> *where u at slim noumsayin just for you, let me feeel you noummmsayinnn
> 
> its almost freestyle friday, get ready. i am.
> ...


... namean..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 17 2007, 02:32 PM~9023591
> * i know these things
> *


You know nada!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 01:33 PM~9023607
> *... namean..
> 
> 
> ...


that program helped me by lunch in xray school. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 17 2007, 01:58 PM~9022878
> *Fred Loya SUX!!! My back fuckin hurts!!!!!
> 
> I need some brougham parts man, Did Slim tell ya?  You wouldnt happen to have tahoe parts too would ya? :angry:
> *


bah ha ha , welcome to my world.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 03:37 PM~9023634
> *that program helped me by lunch in xray school.  :biggrin:
> *


i was screw'n slow jams for when i had da honeys over.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 17 2007, 01:44 PM~9022760
> *Wat up yung how da lac coming??????
> *


almost there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 01:38 PM~9023645
> *i was screw'n slow jams for when i had da honeys over.
> *


i finally broke down and paid for the code to unlock it. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 02:37 PM~9023168
> *What's up chino!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 03:29 PM~9023578
> *deeeeeeeeeezzzzz  nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


wat up fuker?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 03:40 PM~9023654
> *i finally broke down and paid for the code to unlock it.  :biggrin:
> *


[email protected] dre saying "gimme something to dance to" on every other recording. 

oh, i still have the program.. unlocked.. just aint been able to download music to work with anymore.. my puter so old, some sites and programs dont even work with my browser.. gonna have to just dish out $ and buy new , pretty soon.. maybe..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

save the program on a cd and let me get it from you.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 01:38 PM~9023645
> *i was screw'n slow jams for when i had da honeys over.
> *


Guess u couldn't screw the honeys so u had to screw the jams huh?????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 03:43 PM~9023680
> *save the program on a cd and let me get it from you.
> *


you'd still need the code.. but dont you know it still? code i'm using was yours.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 17 2007, 05:04 AM~9020514
> *I DONT KNOW BUT I HEARD THATS NOT ALL UR HOPPING ON!!!!WHAT ELSE U HOPPIN ON? :cheesy:  :biggrin: IM HOPPING ON 14S AND ONLY 8 BATTERIES V-8 NO WEIGHT!  AND STILL DOING GOOD, EVEN THOUGH GOOD IS NOT ENOUGH THATS WHY IM BUILDING MY NEW PROJECTOOO...
> *


never have i said or denied that i have some weight in the trunk and im running ten batt singel pump , piston ,adel but at the park i ran with no air


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 17 2007, 01:43 PM~9023684
> *Guess u couldn't screw the honeys so u had to screw the jams huh?????? :0  :0  :0
> *


ha mayneee.

i duno i know some of the floozies big pimp used to fuck with they said hes a real ladies man....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 17 2007, 03:43 PM~9023684
> *Guess u couldn't screw the honeys so u had to screw the jams huh?????? :0  :0  :0
> *


stupid..

i never take NO for an answer.. this is how i convince em, its in their best interest to give me some..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 03:45 PM~9023700
> *i duno i know some of the floozies big pimp used to fuck with they said hes a real ladies man....
> *


told you to stop gossipin wif my ex hoez.. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol! Danny you love posting that pic every chance you get!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 01:47 PM~9023711
> *told you to stop gossipin wif my ex hoez..    :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 03:47 PM~9023714
> *Lol! Danny you love posting that pic every chance you get!
> *


and i keep the mask and knife in glove box.. in case occasion ever calls for it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 01:45 PM~9023701
> *stupid..
> 
> i never take NO for an answer..    this is how i convince em, its in their best interest to give me some..
> ...


Mayne hol up...... das wat I'm talkin bout tell em hoes"GIME SOME CHON CHON!!!!!!!!!!" then after that tell em to heat up da hot pockets.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 17 2007, 03:50 PM~9023731
> *Mayne hol up...... das wat I'm talkin bout tell em hoes"GIME SOME CHON CHON!!!!!!!!!!" then after that tell em to heat up da hot pockets.....*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 03:45 PM~9023701
> *stupid..
> 
> i never take NO for an answer..    this is how i convince em, its in their best interest to give me some..
> ...


and then she convinces you to leave her alone.............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 02:48 PM~9023720
> *and i keep the mask and knife in glove box..  in case occasion ever calls for it.
> *


Wow! Whatta straight up playa. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp tell them about thatt time on richmond that i did u bad in my monte carlo....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 03:51 PM~9023742
> *Wow! Whatta straight up playa. :ugh:
> *


actually, one brawd was down for using the mask..but she wanted to wear it.. aint saying names.. cause a few people here know her. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 03:54 PM~9023761
> *big pimp tell them about thatt time on richmond that i did u bad in my monte carlo....
> *


lets see.. i was rollin thru in my monte.. and you was in ur boo boo civic on goldz.. and i drove by a hit da switch.. had you and eman feelin foolish.. then you saw me bust a u-turn on 3 kickin up sparkx.. thats the night?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 01:56 PM~9023775
> *lets see..  i was rollin thru in my monte..  and you was in ur boo boo civic..  and i drove by a hit da switch.. had you and eman feelin foolish..  then you saw me bust a u-turn on 3 kickin up sparkx..  thats the night?
> *


 the paint on it cost more than that ragedy ass monte carlo. that motherfucker smelled like a hot bowl off ass, no tellin what u used to do in that car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 03:58 PM~9023790
> *the paint on it cost more than that ragedy ass monte carlo. that motherfucker smelled like a hot bowl off ass, no tellin what u used to do in that car.
> *


 

but it was the gold blazer on choppaz, where the action went down with one of your floozies..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 02:54 PM~9023763
> *actually, one brawd was down for using the mask..but she wanted to wear it..    aint saying names..  cause a few people here know her.  :0
> *


She sounds like your perfect match!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 04:02 PM~9023822
> *:0
> *


i had already told you about that.. didnt i? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 04:03 PM~9023829
> *She sounds like your perfect match!
> *


yeah.. she liked it while wearing those knee high boots.. but shame she already had a man though.. and kid i wasn't about to try to take care of. besides that, she was perfect.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. was gonna bring 68 to work today.. cleared away spider webs..and cleaned it up a little.. got block away from house.. and the radio fries.. got pissed and went back home.. 

fk'n pos kenwoods


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 03:05 PM~9023842
> *yeah.. she liked it while wearing those knee high boots..  but shame she  already had a man though.. and kid i wasn't about to try to take care of.  besides that, she was perfect.
> *


Lol! Craziness.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 02:13 PM~9023894
> *oh..  was gonna bring 68 to work today..  cleared away spider webs..and cleaned it up a little..    got block away from house.. and the radio fries..    got pissed and went back home..
> 
> fk'n pos kenwoods
> *


still got that alpine...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 04:20 PM~9023969
> *still got that alpine...
> *


dont need your 1988 alpine that use to jam whodini.. i got new fosgate ravdvd stashed.. and about ready to install anyway..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 02:24 PM~9024012
> *dont need your 1988 alpine that use to jam whodini..  i got new fosgate ravdvd stashed..  and about ready to install anyway..
> 
> 
> ...


those buttons look a little small for those sausage fingers of yours.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 02:18 PM~9023037
> *where u at slim noumsayin just for you, let me feeel you noummmsayinnn
> 
> its almost freestyle friday, get ready. i am.
> ...



yep im bout to break me a ***** off i dis bitch......hooooollup mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2007, 04:25 PM~9024023
> *those buttons look a little small for those sausage fingers of yours.
> *


comes with remote.. lol

oh,heres better pic.. its black chrome..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 04:14 PM~9023903
> *Lol! Craziness.
> *


you're one to talk, homewrecka :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 03:30 PM~9024068
> *you're one to talk, homewrecka  :uh:
> *


Lol! Fool plz. I never wrecked anyones home. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 04:39 PM~9024114
> *Lol! Fool plz. I never wrecked anyones home. :nono:
> *


oh.. so sixfoSS's home was already wrecked when you came into the picture huh? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 03:44 PM~9024147
> *oh.. so sixfoSS's home was already wrecked when you came into the picture  huh?  :0    :biggrin:
> *


Lol! :twak: I have no idea what's goin on at that mans home. Aint none of my buisness. Fker. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 04:48 PM~9024179
> *Lol! :twak: I have no idea what's goin on at that mans home. Aint none of my buisness. Fker. Lol!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 04:44 PM~9024147
> *oh.. so sixfoSS's home was already wrecked when you came into the picture  huh?  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 04:39 PM~9024114
> *Lol! Fool plz. I never wrecked anyones home. :nono:
> *


shit im a voicemail wrecka betta ask the lone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 17 2007, 06:13 PM~9024737
> *shit im a voicemail wrecka betta ask the lone
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 17 2007, 04:13 PM~9024737
> *shit im a voicemail wrecka betta ask the lone
> *


well see sup on freestyle friday


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 03:48 PM~9023720
> *and i keep the mask and knife in glove box..  in case occasion ever calls for it.
> *


zomg youre so devious :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 17 2007, 07:20 PM~9025206
> *mest up
> *


ok when did i hurt your feelings :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9025217


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

whoring by...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9025462
> *whoring by...
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

x3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 17 2007, 08:39 AM~9020765
> *Tony is the cutty going to be weight free? just a question! i know you say the lac is.
> but is the cutty just something everybody would like to know. :biggrin:
> *


weight free homie!!and to top it of i might just leave my v-8 in it to make it low rider legal,i thought u knew!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 17 2007, 03:44 PM~9023689
> *never have i said or denied that i have some weight in the trunk  and im running ten batt singel pump , piston ,adel but at the park i ran with no air
> *


since everything u said was to single pumps. it includes me on the cool, so why dont u leave ur WEIGHT at home for tha MAGNIFICOS and let ur car do the work...then we all can find out who tha KING of SINGLES....sounds FAIR! what ya SINGLES think about this!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 17 2007, 07:32 PM~9026299
> *since everything u said was to single pumps. it includes me on the cool, so why dont u leave ur WEIGHT at home for tha MAGNIFICOS and let ur car do the work...then we all can find out who tha KING of SINGLES....sounds FAIR! what ya SINGLES think about this!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 17 2007, 09:32 PM~9026299
> *since everything u say referce to single pumps it includes me on the cool, so why dont u leave ur WEIGHT at home for tha MAGNIFICOS and let ur car do the work...then we all can find out who tha KING of SINGLES....sounds FAIR! what ya SINGLES think about this!!!
> *


the KING OF THE SINGLES will be who ever they give the trophy too...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 17 2007, 07:35 PM~9026330
> *the KING OF THE SINGLES will be who ever they give the trophy too...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this guy....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

tha hoppers are always goin at it :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 08:40 AM~9020766
> *speak for yourself.. i could give a fk about that man's raddidy azz cars.
> *


i know that all ur trying to get is attention, because u alredy on my house call list! :biggrin:are u always talkin shit bro!! but i like that because people like u keep me going....thank u


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 17 2007, 09:39 PM~9026356
> *tha hoppers are always goin at it  :biggrin:
> *


its gettin real close, NOV 4th...  cant wait...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 17 2007, 07:32 PM~9026299
> *since everything u said was to single pumps. it includes me on the cool, so why dont u leave ur WEIGHT at home for tha MAGNIFICOS and let ur car do the work...then we all can find out who tha KING of SINGLES....sounds FAIR! what ya SINGLES think about this!!!
> *


man you really want to know how much weight i have in my trunk i dont have a problem telling


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 17 2007, 07:42 PM~9026396
> *man you really want to know how much weight i have in my trunk i dont have a problem telling
> *


it really doesnt matter.. just bumper check it with some inches :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

ra-ra u get my pm


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 17 2007, 09:41 PM~9026386
> *its gettin real close, NOV 4th...   cant wait...
> *


yes sir cant wait either........i already R.S.V.P. my trophy and cash homies.... :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 17 2007, 07:43 PM~9026405
> *it really doesnt matter.. just bumper check it with some inches  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully I'll smash it at magnificos


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 17 2007, 07:45 PM~9026424
> *yes sir cant wait either........i already R.S.V.P. my trophy and cash homies.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 17 2007, 09:44 PM~9026411
> *ra-ra u get my pm
> *


yea i got it....cool cool


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 17 2007, 07:45 PM~9026426
> *hopefully I'll smash it at magnificos
> *


i know somebody who will for sure... :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 17 2007, 07:45 PM~9026424
> *yes sir cant wait either........i already R.S.V.P. my trophy and cash homies.... :biggrin:
> *


cash?????????????// what you bringin?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 17 2007, 09:47 PM~9026439
> *i know somebody who will for sure... :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 17 2007, 07:49 PM~9026454
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 17 2007, 09:47 PM~9026440
> *cash?????????????//  what you bringin?
> *



a t-top monte.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

good luck to everyone on tha cool!!may tha best win, but everyone has its DAY!!!!and homie i dont need to know how much weight u have it really dont bother me just want people to know, that im weight free so i can keep them hatters of off me!! everybody has a diffrent way of making there cars HOP..and till know i keep letting the pump do the work.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 17 2007, 07:52 PM~9026479
> *good luck to everyone on tha cool!!may tha best win, but everyone has its DAY!!!!and homie i dont need to know how much weight u have it really dont bother me just want people to know, that im weight free so i can keep them hatters of off me!! everybody has a diffrent way of making there cars HOP..and till know i keep letting the pump do the work.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 17 2007, 09:47 PM~9026439
> *i know somebody who will for sure... :0
> *


hey disturbed is here and he said its not going to be u.....cant a hop an imaginary car...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: thats a good one.. tell him to hurry and buy more paint so sic can finish fuckin up his truck... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

fuckin chipper stylez :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 17 2007, 09:56 PM~9026504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not for long big homie....got some secrets from a real *cali rydah*


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 17 2007, 07:52 PM~9026479
> *good luck to everyone on tha cool!!may tha best win, but everyone has its DAY!!!!and homie i dont need to know how much weight u have it really dont bother me just want people to know, that im weight free so i can keep them hatters of off me!! everybody has a diffrent way of making there cars HOP..and till know i keep letting the pump do the work.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 17 2007, 08:06 PM~9026566
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like the Jefe De Jefes .


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2007, 06:26 PM~9025250
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9025217
> *


Fkin Latin! :angry: Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2007, 06:23 PM~9025232
> *ok when did i hurt your feelings  :uh:
> *




wtf?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2007, 10:33 PM~9026776
> *Fkin Latin! :angry: Lol!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry9026806

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 09:39 PM~9026809
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry9026806
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Shut ur ass up! You aint got shit! Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 17 2007, 08:03 PM~9026540
> *he said ok asshole.....get a car so that we can fuck it up
> not for long big homie....got some secrets from a real cali rydah
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 15 2007, 09:57 PM~9009570
> *solid 64 when was that back in 65'?
> *



Say homie I think you asked me for one a while back......

I got a ford 9" rear end with disc breaks off of a 78 versallies 4 Sale

PM me if you want it or know of anyone.....................


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2007, 10:39 PM~9026809
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry9026806
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP H-TOWNERS.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the quality of my upholstery :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:guns: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 18 2007, 10:00 AM~9029110
> *the quality of my upholstery :biggrin:
> *


shoulda seen uphostory work i did myself in my old monte's back seat..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lolol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 12:02 PM~9029824
> *lolol
> *


people use to ask "who you get to do it".. tell em myself.. then they'd be "how you much charge"..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2007, 12:47 PM~9030075
> *ok
> *


fk you Mr hrny brn eyez


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 18 2007, 10:00 AM~9029110
> *the quality of my upholstery :biggrin:
> *


 Im heading out to pick up the rest of your stuff in a few


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2007, 09:43 AM~9029009
> *WASSUP H-TOWNERS.
> *


wat up homie! I GOT UR PM ILL GIVE U A CALL LATER.....IM HUNTING FOR SOME STEEL, ALOT OF PEOPLE KNOW IT BY WEIGHT! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 11:10 AM~9030231
> *wat up homie! I GOT UR PM ILL GIVE U A CALL LATER.....IM HUNTING FOR SOME STEEL, ALOT OF PEOPLE KNOW IT BY WEIGHT! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 18 2007, 01:13 PM~9030253
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 11:56 AM~9030144
> *fk you Mr hrny brn eyez
> *


:uh: :nono: :twak:

You're so throwed off Danny. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 01:03 PM~9030188
> * Im heading out to pick up the rest of your stuff in a few
> *


PICK UP MY STUFF TOO..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2007, 01:16 PM~9030265
> *:uh: :nono: :twak:
> 
> You're so throwed off Danny. Lol!
> *


YOU CHECK PM'S?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 01:16 PM~9030266
> *PICK UP MY STUFF TOO..
> *


you need some leather and suede too?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 11:56 AM~9030144
> *fk you Mr hrny brn eyez
> *



fk you tubbs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup coach u know you stole that duece out from under me....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 18 2007, 01:19 PM~9030294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk you MR fordFocusSS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 01:20 PM~9030313
> *gatorskin seats.  ya'll boys aint ready..
> *


i can do that too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 01:20 PM~9030310
> *sup coach u know you stole that duece out from under me....
> *


are you talkin to me?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 01:22 PM~9030341
> *i can do that too
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 01:22 PM~9030341
> *i can do that too
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 11:23 AM~9030345
> *are you talkin to me?
> *


no


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 01:25 PM~9030369
> *no
> *


then you missed that one too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 01:24 PM~9030351
> *:uh:
> *


well IFyou're ever ready, lol... lmk!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 01:28 PM~9030402
> *well IFyou're ever ready, lol... lmk!
> *


he aint gonna do shit but put duct tape on his shit LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 11:28 AM~9030402
> *well IFyou're ever ready, lol... lmk!
> *


fuck the exotic animal im get me some skin off them lil overpopulated chinese kids on my shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 01:30 PM~9030423
> *he aint gonna do shit but put duct tape on his shit LOL
> *


aint gotta do shit.. my interior is OG and showroom new.. so fk you and your hoo doo's


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 12:20 PM~9030310
> *sup coach u know you stole that duece out from under me....
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 01:30 PM~9030427
> *fuck the exotic animal im get me some skin off them lil overpopulated chinese kids on my shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats gonna be the new thing


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 12:20 PM~9030313
> *gatorskin seats.  ya'll boys aint ready..
> fk you MR fordFocusSS
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 01:31 PM~9030435
> *aint gotta do shit.. my interior is OG and showroom new..    so fk you and your hoo doo's
> *


i love my hoo doo seats :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 01:30 PM~9030427
> *fuck the exotic animal im get me some skin off them lil overpopulated chinese kids on my shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats just wrong..........lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 01:31 PM~9030435
> *aint gotta do shit.. my interior is OG and showroom new..    so fk you and your hoo doo's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 01:33 PM~9030457
> *thats just wrong..........lol
> *


you're one to talk with that buffalo nutt skin leather :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 11:33 AM~9030457
> *thats just wrong..........lol
> *


AND IF U WANT UR INTERIOR IN BLACK THEN SHIT THERES PLENTY OF THESE TO USE ALSO.....................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 18 2007, 11:32 AM~9030439
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> *


can i get a thanks lone star for even telling jp about it :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 11:37 AM~9030496
> *AND IF U WANT UR INTERIOR IN BLACK THEN SHIT THERES PLENTY OF THESE TO USE ALSO.....................
> *


DAM THAT DIDNT WORK OUT AS PLANNED :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 01:31 PM~9030435
> *aint gotta do shit.. my interior is OG and showroom new..    so fk you and your hoo doo's*


hoo doos dont come with leather........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 01:38 PM~9030504
> *hoo doos dont come with leather........
> 
> 
> ...


nutt skinz!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 01:36 PM~9030489
> *you're one to talk with that buffalo nutt skin leather :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


no my friend that was frankys idea


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 01:40 PM~9030524
> *no my friend that was frankys idea
> *


as soon as he said nuttz you were on board!!! :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 01:42 PM~9030540
> *as soon as he said nuttz you were on board!!! :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 11:41 AM~9030532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..........AND MY OPTION FOR BLACK LEATHER SEATS...............


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 01:42 PM~9030548
> *..........AND MY OPTION FOR BLACK LEATHER SEATS...............
> *


ha ha ha ole racist azz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 01:42 PM~9030547
> *:angry:
> *


sad but true


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 01:44 PM~9030564
> *sad but true
> *


what deez nutz in yo mouf? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 11:44 AM~9030560
> *ha ha ha ole racist azz
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 01:48 PM~9030588
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 01:52 PM~9030619
> *:yes:
> *


UPS just got here :cheesy:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 12:54 PM~9030631
> *UPS just got here :cheesy:
> *


wats up dude?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 01:55 PM~9030638
> *wats up dude?
> *


sup homie had a blast with you and your fam in Vegas :cheesy: I lost count after 10 coronas :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 01:54 PM~9030631
> *UPS just got here :cheesy:
> *


bring you anything good?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 01:10 PM~9030231
> *wat up homie! I GOT UR PM ILL GIVE U A CALL LATER.....IM HUNTING FOR SOME STEEL, ALOT OF PEOPLE KNOW IT BY WEIGHT! :0
> *


DAMN! TONY IS GOING TO THE OTHER SIDE (WEIGHT) :uh: WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO (LEAVE THE WEIGHT AT HOME SO THAT WE CAN SEE WHO IS THE REALY SINGLE PUMP KING) :0 ............ TONY CAN U PICK ME UP SOME TO DONT NO WHERE TO GET IT BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU DO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 12:17 PM~9030281
> *YOU CHECK PM'S?
> *


Not yet but I will now.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 01:03 PM~9030188
> * Im heading out to pick up the rest of your stuff in a few
> *



 'preciate it homie :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Dam is it Friday yet?!?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali rydah,* sic713*
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 18 2007, 02:08 PM~9031796
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cali rydah, sic713
> :uh:
> *


here we go!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

inmortal cruisers is coming back?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 01:38 PM~9030504
> *hoo doos dont come with leather........
> 
> 
> ...


add a chain steering wheel and this how my interior looks.. just like it did in da pic ad. and my interior almost 40 years old.. car has less miles on it then my daily..  so you keep braggin about your junk yard leather.. i'm all OG


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 04:19 PM~9031932
> *add a chain steering wheel and this how my interior looks.. just like it did in da pic ad.  and my interior almost 40 years old..  car has less miles on it then my daily..        so you keep braggin about your junk yard leather..  i'm all OG
> 
> 
> ...


thats brand new


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 04:21 PM~9031943
> *thats brand new
> *


then u got fk'd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 04:22 PM~9031959
> *then u got fk'd!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


man your an idiot


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2007, 02:09 PM~9031808
> *here we go!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2007, 04:23 PM~9031967
> *man your an idiot
> *


ok ok.. i'm lying.. my interior looks like crap.. has duct tape all over and thats on da good parts.. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 04:19 PM~9031932
> *add a chain steering wheel and this how my interior looks.. just like it did in da pic ad.  and my interior almost 40 years old..  car has less miles on it then my daily..        so you keep braggin about your junk yard leather..  i'm all OG
> 
> 
> ...


Your shit is 40 years old and OG. Well its time to do the interior over!! Its dry rotted and if the stiching hasnt come undone yet your bigol butt cheeks will have that taken care of very soon!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 05:08 PM~9032262
> *Your shit is 40 years old and OG. Well its time to do the interior over!! Its dry rotted and if the stiching hasnt come undone yet your bigol butt cheeks will have that taken care of very soon!
> *


:uh: always hating..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 03:20 PM~9032344
> *:uh:
> *


sup :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Oct 18 2007, 05:23 PM~9032364
> *sup :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 05:20 PM~9032344
> *:uh:  always hating..
> *


truth hurts, not hatin!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 03:08 PM~9032262
> *Your shit is 40 years old and OG. Well its time to do the interior over!! Its dry rotted and if the stiching hasnt come undone yet your bigol butt cheeks will have that taken care of very soon!
> *


shit he might have a couple hotpocket stuck in between the seats he aint know bout?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 06:23 PM~9032796
> *shit he might have a couple hotpocket stuck in between the seats he aint know bout??????????  :biggrin:
> *


only thing tucked between da seats is my 9


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 06:58 PM~9033113
> *only thing tucked between da seats is my 9 piece from Popeyes
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 04:58 PM~9033113
> *only thing tucked between da seats is my 9
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 18 2007, 06:30 PM~9033333
> *
> *


Mest up! Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 07:40 PM~9033418
> *:uh:
> *


you know that first hand huh?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

UNLESSSSS, U HAVE A SHOP, AND U DO HYDRAULICS 4 A LIVING,... U PROBABLY WILL NEVER HIT BACK BUMPER, UNLESS U GET A LITTLE HELP FROM MR IRON :biggrin: OR UR REAR IS LOW :biggrin: , EVEN TODD FROM MAJESTICS USE IT , SO WHAT THE FUCK, 90% OF TRUCHA VIDEOS CAR'S FLOAT LIKE A FUCKING ASTRONAUT AN SPACE :biggrin: SO DO WHAT U GOT 2 DO HOMIES AND LET'S PUT H TOWN IN THE FUCKING MAP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no weight set it straight i can bumper check with a single gate.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 06:49 PM~9033894
> *no weight set it straight i can bumper check with a single gate.
> *


u talking ubout regular suspension and hitting 25 inches :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 06:31 PM~9033764
> *UNLESSSSS, U HAVE A SHOP, AND U  DO HYDRAULICS 4 A LIVING,... U PROBABLY WILL NEVER HIT BACK BUMPER, UNLESS U GET A LITTLE HELP FROM MR IRON :biggrin: OR UR REAR IS LOW :biggrin:  , EVEN TODD FROM MAJESTICS USE IT , SO WHAT THE FUCK, 90% OF TRUCHA VIDEOS CAR'S FLOAT LIKE A FUCKING ASTRONAUT AN SPACE :biggrin:  SO DO WHAT U GOT 2 DO HOMIES AND LET'S PUT H TOWN IN THE FUCKING MAP!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 04:42 PM~9032113
> *ok ok.. i'm lying.. my interior looks like crap..  has duct tape all over and thats on da good parts..    :angry:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 06:58 PM~9033113
> *only thing tucked between da seats is my 9
> *


9mm too small, gotta go with at least a 45


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

will build a single street pumper 4 next year, so i can get in the mix, with all the houston single pumps  this shit is interesting :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

CAN SOMEBODY CLEAR 50 60 INCHES OUT OF HOUSTON BEFORE WE GO OFF TRYIN TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD WIT SINGLE PUMPS THAT AINT GOT ENOUGH INCHES TO RIDE AT SIX FLAGS :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 07:38 PM~9034267
> *CAN SOMEBODY CLEAR 50 60 INCHES OUT OF HOUSTON BEFORE WE GO OFF TRYIN TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD WIT SINGLE PUMPS THAT AINT GOT ENOUGH INCHES TO RIDE AT SIX FLAGS :0  :0  :0
> *


BESIDES SHORTYS...................


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 07:38 PM~9034267
> *CAN SOMEBODY CLEAR 50 60 INCHES OUT OF HOUSTON BEFORE WE GO OFF TRYIN TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD WIT SINGLE PUMPS THAT AINT GOT ENOUGH INCHES TO RIDE AT SIX FLAGS :0  :0  :0
> *


were'nt u there sunday????? when i hopped my shit :twak:  :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 08:19 PM~9034118
> *will build a single street pumper 4 next year, so i can get in the mix, with all the houston single pumps   this shit is interesting :cheesy:
> *


im gonna make my 64 a circus car...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 18 2007, 02:12 PM~9030778
> *DAMN! TONY IS GOING TO THE OTHER SIDE (WEIGHT) :uh: WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO (LEAVE THE WEIGHT AT HOME SO THAT WE CAN SEE WHO IS THE REALY SINGLE PUMP KING) :0 ............ TONY CAN U PICK ME UP SOME TO DONT NO WHERE TO GET IT BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU DO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no bro i im going weight free, ill pop my trunk open to let everyone see..  shit i wouldnt know where to start to put weight, DOT might give a ticket for over weight!!! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 18 2007, 02:12 PM~9030778
> *DAMN! TONY IS GOING TO THE OTHER SIDE (WEIGHT) :uh: WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO (LEAVE THE WEIGHT AT HOME SO THAT WE CAN SEE WHO IS THE REALY SINGLE PUMP KING) :0 ............ TONY CAN U PICK ME UP SOME TO DONT NO WHERE TO GET IT BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU DO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i heard ur going to the other side! :biggrin: how true is that... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Too bad Oscar sold his cadillac.....  2nd click back bumper....... no added weight :biggrin: just 14 Trojans  Its in SanAntonio now


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 18 2007, 07:51 PM~9034391
> *im gonna make my 64 a circus car...
> 
> *


do it , do it, do it just do it :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 09:58 PM~9034439
> *Too bad Oscar sold his cadillac.....  2nd click back bumper....... no added weight :biggrin: just 14 Trojans    Its in SanAntonio now
> *


thats what i heard but it was best for him to sell it, cause if not i had to serve him too! :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Oct 18 2007, 08:52 PM~9034405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its going to be lifted for sure so dont temp me, besides the bomb is too OG so i need something to play with on the streest....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 07:58 PM~9034439
> *Too bad Oscar sold his cadillac.....  2nd click back bumper....... no added weight :biggrin: just 14 Trojans    Its in SanAntonio now
> *


just 14 BATTS UH :uh: :biggrin: .... J/K homie i heard about his car, :cheesy: but never seen it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 08:00 PM~9034458
> *thats what i heard but it was best for him to sell it, cause if not i had to serve him too! :cheesy:
> *


no way, that was a doubble, that was my turn , :biggrin: essse


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 18 2007, 08:01 PM~9034467
> *its going to be lifted for sure so dont temp me, besides the bomb is too OG so i need something to play with on the streest....
> *


now we'r talking


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 09:38 PM~9034267
> *CAN SOMEBODY CLEAR 50 60 INCHES OUT OF HOUSTON BEFORE WE GO OFF TRYIN TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD WIT SINGLE PUMPS THAT AINT GOT ENOUGH INCHES TO RIDE AT SIX FLAGS :0  :0  :0
> *


theres always room for another single so why dont u build ur self one and come show us how its done.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

why take each other out lets get together and take another city out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:05 PM~9034507
> *why take each other out lets get together and take another city out
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 10:03 PM~9034484
> *no way, that was a doubble, that was my turn , :biggrin:  essse
> *


wat tha hell homie, esta caliente este pedo que no? now thats what im talking about, but u gonna see me take tha money and my pride once again at magnificos.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 08:08 PM~9034526
> *wat tha hell homie, esta caliente este pedo que no? now thats what im talking about, but u gonna see me take tha money and my pride once again at magnificos.
> *


 :0


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

LET'S PUT H-TOWN ON THA MAP!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 18 2007, 10:06 PM~9034511
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:05 PM~9034507
> *why take each other out lets get together and take another city out
> *


hell yeah, HOP FEST, IN DALLAS, (I THINK), THIS WKND, WHO'S DOWN TO GO, my dually can pull 5 cars r more , who's got a big big trailer :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 18 2007, 09:05 PM~9034507
> *why take each other out lets get together and take another city out
> *


gotta make ourselves presentable first... dont you think. with onlya handfull of hoppers ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 10:09 PM~9034541
> *hell yeah, HOP FEST, IN DALLAS, (I THINK), THIS WKND, WHO'S DOWN TO GO, my dually can pull 5 cars r more , who's got a big big trailer :biggrin:
> *


im ready let me know wats up, fuck excuses.... :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:09 PM~9034535
> *LET'S PUT H-TOWN ON THA MAP!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 IT'S IN THERE, :cheesy: FULL OF LOWERED FUCKING TRUCKERS ON STOCK WHEELS :angry: :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 10:00 PM~9034458
> *thats what i heard but it was best for him to sell it, cause if not i had to serve him too! :cheesy:
> *


lol sorry bro but lol!!! on 13's too  








This pic aint shit but it was the only one I could find. Also Oscar did the whole setup himself


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 08:09 PM~9034541
> *hell yeah, HOP FEST, IN DALLAS, (I THINK), THIS WKND, WHO'S DOWN TO GO, my dually can pull 5 cars r more , who's got a big big trailer :biggrin:
> *


lETS DO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 08:11 PM~9034563
> *im ready let me know wats up, fuck excuses.... :buttkick:
> *


TEAM H-TOWN going to put in some work???? :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 10:03 PM~9034484
> *no way, that was a doubble, that was my turn , :biggrin:  essse
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 18 2007, 09:51 PM~9034391
> *im gonna make my 64 a circus car...
> 
> *


Yo, slo you still have that painter? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAN I MISSED BORLA REMEMBER IGOT THERE LATE??????????WELL BESIDES U AINT SHITELSE REALLY OUT NAIMEAN????????? MAN IF YALL GO OUT OF TOWN ALL THESE 30 INCHERS WILL GET EMBARRASSED STRAIGHT UP REAL TALK NO HATIN U NO ME BORLA SHIT IM COOLWIT U N TONY AND EVERYBODY BUT LETS BE REALISTIC BOUT IT??????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 09:13 PM~9034582
> *lol sorry bro but lol!!! on 13's too
> 
> 
> ...


Pics? :cheesy:

I got your CD!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 09:16 PM~9034614
> *Yo, slo you still have that painter? :biggrin:
> *


yes sir. gonna need him soon?

im see when i can swing by his shop n take pics of his current projects so ya can checkem.

then we can go up there n see what all you want done, but like any painter im sure he will wanna see his canvas. none the less im sure he'll leave it like the blue 64 or cleaner.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:21 PM~9034633
> *MAN I MISSED BORLA REMEMBER IGOT THERE LATE??????????WELL BESIDES U AINT SHITELSE REALLY OUT NAIMEAN????????? MAN IF YALL GO OUT OF TOWN ALL THESE 30 INCHERS WILL GET EMBARRASSED STRAIGHT UP REAL TALK NO HATIN U NO ME BORLA SHIT IM COOLWIT U N TONY AND EVERYBODY BUT  LETS BE REALISTIC BOUT IT??????
> *


most of dallas cars are doubble pumps (victor)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:21 PM~9034633
> *MAN I MISSED BORLA REMEMBER IGOT THERE LATE??????????WELL BESIDES U AINT SHITELSE REALLY OUT NAIMEAN????????? MAN IF YALL GO OUT OF TOWN ALL THESE 30 INCHERS WILL GET EMBARRASSED STRAIGHT UP REAL TALK NO HATIN U NO ME BORLA SHIT IM COOLWIT U N TONY AND EVERYBODY BUT  LETS BE REALISTIC BOUT IT??????
> *


U NEED TO TRANSLATE THAT SHIT IN ENGLISH, CAUSE ME NO NINTENDO 4 SHIT, but anyways go to the juice carshow so u can see


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:26 PM~9034650
> *most of dallas cars are doubble pumps (victor)
> *


WELL THEN WOULDNT REALLY BE NO POINT IN TAKIN A WHOLE BUNCH OF SINGLES OUT THERE THEN RIGHT???????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 10:13 PM~9034582
> *lol sorry bro but lol!!! on 13's too
> 
> 
> ...


i have to admit that was one clean ass lac, but i would have broke him off...by the way i do my own set up too, as a matter of fact working on my new hopper!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 08:28 PM~9034665
> *U NEED TO TRANSLATE THAT SHIT IN ENGLISH, CAUSE ME NO NINTENDO 4 SHIT, but anyways go to the juice carshow so u can see
> *


LOL PINCHE VICTOR SHIT WHEN IS IT U KNOW ILL BETHERE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:26 PM~9034650
> *most of dallas cars are doubble pumps (victor)
> *


YEAH BUT THEY HOP LIKE SINGLES :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 10:28 PM~9034665
> *U NEED TO TRANSLATE THAT SHIT IN ENGLISH, CAUSE ME NO NINTENDO 4 SHIT, but anyways go to the juice carshow so u can see
> *


NO SHIT DOT COM


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 08:30 PM~9034680
> *YEAH BUT THEY HOP LIKE SINGLES :biggrin:
> *


SHIT IVE SEEN SOME THEM DALLAS IMPALAS GETTIN SOME PRETTY BIG INCHES AND CHECKIN THAT BUMPER PRETTY HARD????????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:30 PM~9034679
> *LOL PINCHE  VICTOR SHIT WHEN IS IT U KNOW ILL BETHERE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT'S NOT THIS WKND, BUT NEXT ONE, and thanks 4 calling me my real name, not boiler, kind of not likes too much anymore :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 10:33 PM~9034717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IT'S NOT THIS WKND, BUT NEXT ONE, and thanks 4 calling me my real name, not boiler, kind of not likes too much anymore :biggrin:
> *


pinche paisito, i always forget your name.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2007, 08:31 PM~9034692
> *NO SHIT DOT COM
> *


GO BACK TO SLEEP :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 10:28 PM~9034667
> *WELL THEN WOULDNT REALLY BE NO POINT IN TAKIN A WHOLE BUNCH OF SINGLES OUT THERE THEN RIGHT???????
> *


i have some extra pumps, wont take long to make mine a double...at the most half an hour..  and just to let u know bro a caddy from dallas came to magnificos last year or the year before, it was a double and only did 32...i ask the owner if it was a single 'he said its a double and it does good', i would have beat him with my single it was doing 36 at the time,ask boiler he was there


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 18 2007, 10:23 PM~9034641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he still had ya  2nd click bro no bullshit!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9034751
> *mest up
> *


/\/\/\
sensitive a$$ nga. :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:31 PM~9034697
> *SHIT IVE SEEN SOME THEM DALLAS IMPALAS GETTIN SOME PRETTY BIG INCHES AND CHECKIN THAT BUMPER PRETTY HARD????????
> *


yeah, with alot of help from Mr iron :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:31 PM~9034697
> *SHIT IVE SEEN SOME THEM DALLAS IMPALAS GETTIN SOME PRETTY BIG INCHES AND CHECKIN THAT BUMPER PRETTY HARD????????
> *


AGREED, BUT IT'S OK


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2007, 09:35 PM~9034759
> */\/\/\
> sensitive a$$ nga.  :biggrin:
> *



si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9034755
> *I think he still had ya  2nd click bro no bullshit!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9034755
> *Pics of Oscar ? :scrutinize:
> I heard one of her new songs, kinda weird but I liked it :biggrin: When can I get it??
> 
> ...


only one way to find out. :cheesy: just bring it! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9034761
> *yeah, with alot of help from Mr iron :roflmao:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 08:33 PM~9034717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IT'S NOT THIS WKND, BUT NEXT ONE, and thanks 4 calling me my real name, not boiler, kind of not likes too much anymore :biggrin:
> *


THATS KOO THEN VICTORINNN ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2007, 10:36 PM~9034765
> *si
> *


you back in houston? let me know about that country side. saw a bomb on the way out there that i wanted to go inquire about.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 18 2007, 08:35 PM~9034761
> *yeah, with alot of help from Mr iron :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MR IRON, LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 10:37 PM~9034775
> *only one way to find out. :cheesy: just bring it! :biggrin:
> *


its in sanantonio now


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2007, 07:05 PM~9000010
> *Here we go, this should work....
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2e0v4n4&s=2
> *


here ragalac watch homie victor hop


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2007, 09:37 PM~9034787
> *you back in houston?  let me know about that country side.  saw a bomb on the way out there that i wanted to go inquire about.
> *



yup.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 09:35 PM~9034755
> *Pics of Oscar ? :scrutinize:
> I heard one of her new songs, kinda weird but I liked it :biggrin: When can I get it??
> *


Yea pics! Why not. :biggrin: Lol!

I think I know which one tour talkin bout. I like it! You can get it when I see you again. :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2007, 08:36 PM~9034769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Y COMPRALE UNA CASA :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2007, 10:36 PM~9034769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 18 2007, 10:39 PM~9034805
> *yup.
> *


i'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 08:37 PM~9034775
> *only one way to find out. :cheesy: just bring it! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 SHIT THAT CAR IN SAN ANTO BUT DOUBT HELL BRING IT AND YEA I REMEMBER BOUT THAT LAC TONY BUT LIKE I SAID BEING REALISTIC AND NO HATING AT THE MOMENT HTOWN JUST WOULDNT SUIT UP GOOD AGAINST SOME OTHER CITIES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 10:39 PM~9034810
> *Y COMPRALE UNA CASA :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2007, 10:39 PM~9034808
> *Yea pics! Why not. :biggrin: Lol!
> 
> I think I know which one tour talkin bout. I like it! You can get it when I see you again. :cheesy:
> *


can i post that pic? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2007, 09:40 PM~9034818
> *i'll give you a call tomorrow.
> *



coo'


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2007, 09:41 PM~9034841
> *can i post that pic?  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 10:34 PM~9034745
> *GO BACK TO SLEEP  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *












:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMN , YALL MUST GO LATE TO WORK EVERYDAY, I GET UP TA 5AM, IT'S TIME 4 ME, LATEZZZZ HATERZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 08:31 PM~9033764
> *UNLESSSSS, U HAVE A SHOP, AND U  DO HYDRAULICS 4 A LIVING,... U PROBABLY WILL NEVER HIT BACK BUMPER, UNLESS U GET A LITTLE HELP FROM MR IRON :biggrin: OR UR REAR IS LOW :biggrin:  , EVEN TODD FROM MAJESTICS USE IT , SO WHAT THE FUCK, 90% OF TRUCHA VIDEOS CAR'S FLOAT LIKE A FUCKING ASTRONAUT AN SPACE :biggrin:  SO DO WHAT U GOT 2 DO HOMIES AND LET'S PUT H TOWN IN THE FUCKING MAP!!!  :biggrin:
> *



THATS WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PUT HOUSTON ON THE FUCKIN MAP...... QUITE ALL THIS FUCKIN NO WEIGHT BULL SHIT POWER WILL ONLY GET YOU SO HIGH AFTER THAT IS ALL WEIGHT SO JUST STOP ALL THE FUCKIN CRYING AND TAG THE FUCKIN BUMPER ALREADY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 10:44 PM~9034862
> *DAMN , YALL MUST GO LATE TO WORK EVERYDAY, I GET UP TA 5AM, IT'S TIME 4 ME, LATEZZZZ HATERZZZZ :biggrin:
> *


i get up at 4:30 mi chapulin. al rato tambien. going mimis.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2007, 08:41 PM~9034841
> *can i post that pic?  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


JUST DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 18 2007, 08:44 PM~9034868
> *THATS WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PUT HOUSTON ON THE FUCKIN MAP...... QUITE ALL THIS FUCKIN NO WEIGHT BULL SHIT POWER WILL ONLY GET YOU SO HIGH AFTER THAT IS ALL WEIGHT SO JUST STOP ALL THE FUCKIN CRYING AND TAG THE FUCKIN BUMPER ALREADY
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 09:44 PM~9034862
> *DAMN , YALL MUST GO LATE TO WORK EVERYDAY, I GET UP TA 5AM, IT'S TIME 4 ME, LATEZZZZ HATERZZZZ :biggrin:
> *


Guilty! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 10:40 PM~9034819
> *:0  :0  SHIT THAT CAR IN SAN ANTO BUT DOUBT HELL BRING IT AND YEA I REMEMBER BOUT THAT LAC TONY BUT LIKE I SAID BEING REALISTIC AND NO HATING AT THE MOMENT HTOWN JUST WOULDNT SUIT UP GOOD AGAINST SOME OTHER CITIES
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 09:45 PM~9034873
> *JUST DO IT :biggrin:
> *


I thought you were goin to sleep??? Lol!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 09:56 PM~9034425
> *i heard ur going to the other side! :biggrin:  how true is that... :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU MEAN I'M GOING TO HIT THE OTHER SIDE MEANING THE BACK BUMPER INSTEAD OF THE FRONT THEN YA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 18 2007, 10:49 PM~9034906
> *IF YOU MEAN I'M GOING TO HIT THE OTHER SIDE MEANING THE BACK BUMPER INSTEAD OF THE FRONT THEN YA!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats cool but u know what i mean...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WEIGHT OR NO WEIGHT SINGLE DOUBLE BIG TIRES LITTLE TIRES............ DONT FUCKN MATTER IF EVERYBODY FOLLOWED THE RULES THIS SHIT WOULDNT BE FUN NOW WOULD IT??????? WATCH TRUCHHA AINT NONE THEM CARS RULE BOOK LEGIT????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2007, 10:39 PM~9034808
> *Yea pics! Why not. :biggrin: Lol!
> 
> I think I know which one tour talkin bout. I like it! You can get it when I see you again. :cheesy:
> *


whens that?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 10:54 PM~9034908
> *thats cool but  u know what i mean...
> *


i'll show my trunk homie!!!!.... no problem.... no weight but you will see lots of inches:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 10:59 PM~9034931
> *whens that?
> *


never


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 11:03 PM~9034954
> *never
> *


I bet shes never even been to your pad... Nana wouldnt like that :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2007, 10:08 PM~9034526
> *wat tha hell homie, esta caliente este pedo que no? now thats what im talking about, but u gonna see me take tha money and my pride once again at magnificos.
> *


a homie i already took the money but i left your pride there you can get it when ever i didn't want it just the money got to pay bill :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 11:05 PM~9034965
> *I bet shes never even been to your pad... Nana wouldnt like that :uh:
> *


naw, she aint.. but someone you know has.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2007, 11:14 PM~9035041
> *naw, she aint.. but someone you know has.
> *


no female i know........ lol!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 11:16 PM~9035062
> *no female i know........  lol!!
> *


no comment.. 





seriously though.. mason sunday?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 18 2007, 09:59 PM~9034931
> *whens that?
> *


Next time you invite! :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2007, 07:38 PM~9034267
> *CAN SOMEBODY CLEAR 50 60 INCHES OUT OF HOUSTON BEFORE WE GO OFF TRYIN TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD WIT SINGLE PUMPS THAT AINT GOT ENOUGH INCHES TO RIDE AT SIX FLAGS :0  :0  :0
> *



 I might be able to do it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2007, 11:32 PM~9035173
> *Next time you invite! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 18 2007, 09:39 PM~9035259
> * I might be able to do it.
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 06:31 PM~9033764
> *UNLESSSSS, U HAVE A SHOP, AND U  DO HYDRAULICS 4 A LIVING,... U PROBABLY WILL NEVER HIT BACK BUMPER, UNLESS U GET A LITTLE HELP FROM MR IRON :biggrin: OR UR REAR IS LOW :biggrin:  , EVEN TODD FROM MAJESTICS USE IT , SO WHAT THE FUCK, 90% OF TRUCHA VIDEOS CAR'S FLOAT LIKE A FUCKING ASTRONAUT AN SPACE :biggrin:  SO DO WHAT U GOT 2 DO HOMIES AND LET'S PUT H TOWN IN THE FUCKING MAP!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2007, 06:52 PM~9033929
> *u talking ubout regular suspension and hitting 25 inches :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hittin 25 inches, chrome under, painted, interior driving, on 13s 155's. thats what im talking bout. or. hittin 40 inches with all kinds of parts falling off, shit not lining up,. and barely running with grimey ass interior htown needs too wake up :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2007, 12:35 AM~9035694
> *hittin 25 inches, chrome under, painted, interior driving, on 13s 155's. thats what im talking bout. or. hittin 40 inches with all kinds of parts falling off, shit not lining up,. and barely running with grimey ass interior htown needs too wake up  :0
> *


you couldn't hit 25inches even if you where gas hoppin :biggrin: sound's like you need to go back to sleep. :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2007, 09:41 PM~9034841
> *can i post that pic?  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 19 2007, 07:37 AM~9037088
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


Post the wifey first. :biggrin:

What's up? How ya been? :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9035694
> *hittin 25 inches, chrome under, painted, interior driving, on 13s 155's. thats what im talking bout. or. hittin 40 inches with all kinds of parts falling off, shit not lining up,. and barely running with grimey ass interior htown needs too wake up  :0
> *


x2453467890


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 18 2007, 07:51 PM~9034391
> *im gonna make my 64 a circus car...
> 
> *


CLOWN CAR...... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 11:35 PM~9035694
> *hittin 25 inches, chrome under, painted, interior driving, on 13s 155's. thats what im talking bout. or. hittin 40 inches with all kinds of parts falling off, shit not lining up,. and barely running with grimey ass interior htown needs too wake up  :0
> *


BROKE THEM BOYZ OFF!!!!! :nicoderm: KNOWWHATI'MTALKINGBOUT


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

haH!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2007, 09:39 PM~9034808
> *Yea pics! Why not. :biggrin: Lol!
> 
> I think I know which one tour talkin bout. I like it! AYE CHISME!!!!!!*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYBODY?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 18 2007, 08:13 PM~9034582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i seriously doubt that and i'm actually temped to leave the car to oscar jus to go serve any shit talkers or doubters. and i'll tell that fool to do w/ a cigarette in his ,mouth like he di liv4lac's ride @ the h-town show.


AND BELEIVE ME I'LL DO IT. ASK N EBODY THAT KNOWS ME.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WUT UP NICK?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 10:11 AM~9038176
> *WUT UP NICK?
> *


WASSUP DAWG, CALM DOWN DAWG YOU TRYING TO HURT THESE FOOLS FEELINGS OR WHAT. AS A MATTER OF FACT I TOOK THAT PIC AND I REMEMBER THA LAC WAS ALREADY ON ITS WAY BACK DOWN FROM HITTIN SOME IMPRESIVE INCHES CONSIDERING HOW CLEAN THAT BITCH IS. AND AS FOR BRIANS LAC HOPPING, I GOT THE VIDEO. NICE, CLEAN, AND QUIET. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 19 2007, 09:25 AM~9037882
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> AYE CHISME!!!!!!
> *


Lol! Chismoso! :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Oct 19 2007, 10:25 AM~9037882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need that video foo'!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 19 2007, 10:37 AM~9038375
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> I need that video foo'!! :biggrin:
> *


***** WHO YOU SMILING AT??? :twak:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2007, 09:31 AM~9038321
> *WASSUP DAWG, CALM DOWN DAWG YOU TRYING TO HURT THESE FOOLS FEELINGS OR WHAT. AS A MATTER OF FACT I TOOK THAT PIC AND I REMEMBER THA LAC WAS ALREADY ON ITS WAY BACK DOWN FROM HITTIN SOME IMPRESIVE INCHES CONSIDERING HOW CLEAN THAT BITCH IS. AND AS FOR BRIANS LAC HOPPING, I GOT THE VIDEO. NICE, CLEAN, AND QUIET.  :thumbsup:
> *



*I KNOW I JUST TALKED TO B. YOU KNOW ME THOUGH , ALWAYS READY TO BACK-HAND N E BODY! MALE AND FEMALE HOES INCLUDED! THANX AND YA U DID. POST THAT SHIT! ALWAYS PUTTIN IT DOWN TRAILERS TO GET THERE FROM OUTTA TOWN BUT NEVER AFRAID TO PUT IT THREW WHAT IT'S MEANT TO DO!  
KEEP IN TOUCH . U STILL HAVE MY NUMBER . I'LL BE IN UR AREA SOON AND WILL HIT U UP. I'LL NEVER TAKE CREDIT FOR SOMETHIN I DIDNT DO AND WILL ALWAYS GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DEW, AND THEM BOYS DID THE DAMN THING ON THAT RIDE AND SINCE THE DAY OSCAR BROUGHT IT OUT, I TOLD HIM I WANTED IT. A SHORT TIME AND A FEW SUPER SPERM DONATIONS LATER , AND IT WAS IN MY DRIVE-WAY.*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 10:42 AM~9038440
> *I KNOW I JUST TALKED TO B. YOU KNOW ME THOUGH , ALWAYS READY TO BACK-HAND N E BODY! MALE AND FEMALE HOES INCLUDED! THANX AND YA U DID. POST THAT SHIT! ALWAYS PUTTIN IT DOWN TRAILERS TO GET THERE FROM OUTTA TOWN BUT NEVER AFRAID TO PUT IT THREW WHAT IT'S MEANT TO DO!
> KEEP IN TOUCH . U STILL HAVE MY NUMBER . I'LL BE IN UR AREA SOON AND WILL HIT U  UP. I'LL NEVER TAKE CREDIT FOR SOMETHIN I DIDNT DO AND WILL ALWAYS GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DEW, AND THEM BOYS DID THE DAMN THING ON THAT RIDE AND SINCE THE DAY OSCAR BROUGHT IT OUT, I TOLD HIM I WANTED IT. A SHORT TIME  AND A FEW SUPER SPERM DONATIONS LATER , AND IT WAS IN MY DRIVE-WAY.
> *


SHIT HIT ME UP WHEN YOU IN TOWN DAWG.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Oct 19 2007, 11:42 AM~9038436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 11:10 AM~9038167
> *I'll vouge for him, that actually was a pic of it comin down . Oscar hopped that shit w/ low batteries in my front yard and nearly hjit the bumper on the 3rd lick. everthing on that car was done right he jus lost interest in it  and i had a chance to pic up a quality car from some top notch guys that actually take pride  in their work and what they build not some hack ass broke ass cant spend no money ass back yard ***** that cant not only afford to to get their shit done right but wont even brake bread to buy good parts to put in themselves.
> 
> i seriously doubt that and i'm actually temped to leave the car to oscar jus to go serve any shit talkers or doubters. and i'll tell that fool to do w/ a cigarette in his ,mouth like he di liv4lac's ride @ the h-town show.
> ...


  word to your mother


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 19 2007, 11:54 AM~9038544
> *  word to your mother
> *


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said super sperm..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 11:58 AM~9038573
> ****** said super sperm..
> *


:burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 11:10 AM~9038167
> *I'll vouge for him, that actually was a pic of it comin down . Oscar hopped that shit w/ low batteries in my front yard and nearly hjit the bumper on the 3rd lick. everthing on that car was done right he jus lost interest in it  and i had a chance to pic up a quality car from some top notch guys that actually take pride  in their work and what they build not some hack ass broke ass cant spend no money ass back yard ***** that cant not only afford to to get their shit done right but wont even brake bread to buy good parts to put in themselves.
> 
> i seriously doubt that and i'm actually temped to leave the car to oscar jus to go serve any shit talkers or doubters. and i'll tell that fool to do w/ a cigarette in his ,mouth like he di liv4lac's ride @ the h-town show.
> ...


oscar does good work. your car and B's came out nicer than I thought. props to him, but you know as well as I that he can care less about that shit.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

I heard about that lac but never seen what it could do the only to prove it is to have it at magnificos on the 4th (show me what it do) :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 12:34 PM~9038868
> *I heard about that lac but never seen what it could do the only to prove it is to have it at magnificos on the 4th (show me what it do) :dunno:
> *


last time I saw it, this is what it was working with.......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 19 2007, 12:38 PM~9038903
> *last time I saw it, this is what it was working with.......
> 
> 
> ...


thats enough lift off even for nasa :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM!.....SOMEBODY BROKE INTO THE SPACE SHUTTLE......FUCKIN LOWRIDERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2007, 11:31 AM~9038321
> *WASSUP DAWG, CALM DOWN DAWG YOU TRYING TO HURT THESE FOOLS FEELINGS OR WHAT. AS A MATTER OF FACT I TOOK THAT PIC AND I REMEMBER THA LAC WAS ALREADY ON ITS WAY BACK DOWN FROM HITTIN SOME IMPRESIVE INCHES CONSIDERING HOW CLEAN THAT BITCH IS. AND AS FOR BRIANS LAC HOPPING, I GOT THE VIDEO. NICE, CLEAN, AND QUIET.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM THIS GETTIN INTERESTIN SOUND LIKE A BAD ASS BUILD UP TO A BAD ASS HOP................................................................THAT AINT EVER GONA HAPPEN!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 19 2007, 10:02 AM~9038609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 10:47 AM~9038967
> *HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM!.....SOMEBODY BROKE INTO THE SPACE SHUTTLE......FUCKIN LOWRIDERS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 11:10 AM~9038167
> *I'll vouge for him, that actually was a pic of it comin down . Oscar hopped that shit w/ low batteries in my front yard and nearly hjit the bumper on the 3rd lick. everthing on that car was done right he jus lost interest in it  and i had a chance to pic up a quality car from some top notch guys that actually take pride  in their work and what they build not some hack ass broke ass cant spend no money ass back yard ***** that cant not only afford to to get their shit done right but wont even brake bread to buy good parts to put in themselves.
> 
> i seriously doubt that and i'm actually temped to leave the car to oscar jus to go serve any shit talkers or doubters. and i'll tell that fool to do w/ a cigarette in his ,mouth like he di liv4lac's ride @ the h-town show.
> ...


ILL BE WAITING!BY THE WAY MY CAR IS A SINGLE BUT HOPPEZ BETTER THAN ALOT OF DOUBLES...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 19 2007, 01:59 PM~9039470
> *ILL BE WAITING!BY THE WAY MY CAR IS A SINGLE BUT HOPPEZ BETTER THAN ALOT OF DOUBLES...
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 01:18 PM~9039636
> *:0
> *


WASSUP DAWG, THATS RIGHT OPEN WIDE AND SAY "AAAAAAAAAHH" LOL.

ALL THIS HYPE ABOUT THE SHOW AND YALL GONNA LOOK LIKE SOME ASSES IF THEM" HOPPERS" DONT EVEN GET UP. JUST KICK BACK , WAIT FOR THE SHOW, AND LET THE CARS DO THE TALKIN.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2007, 12:30 PM~9039748
> *WASSUP DAWG, THATS RIGHT OPEN WIDE AND SAY "AAAAAAAAAHH" LOL.
> 
> ALL THIS HYPE ABOUT THE SHOW AND YALL GONNA LOOK LIKE SOME ASSES IF THEM" HOPPERS" DONT EVEN GET UP.  JUST KICK BACK , WAIT FOR THE SHOW, AND LET THE CARS DO THE TALKIN.
> *


X58997659


Wat up nick


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

any one want tickets to the renegade fights tomorrow nite at toyota center? i got them real cheap and real good seats......let me know i need to know by 5 pm


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 11:10 AM~9038167
> *I'll vouge for him, that actually was a pic of it comin down . Oscar hopped that shit w/ low batteries in my front yard and nearly hjit the bumper on the 3rd lick. everthing on that car was done right he jus lost interest in it  and i had a chance to pic up a quality car from some top notch guys that actually take pride  in their work and what they build not some hack ass broke ass cant spend no money ass back yard ***** that cant not only afford to to get their shit done right but wont even brake bread to buy good parts to put in themselves.
> 
> i seriously doubt that and i'm actually temped to leave the car to oscar jus to go serve any shit talkers or doubters. and i'll tell that fool to do w/ a cigarette in his ,mouth like he di liv4lac's ride @ the h-town show.
> ...




***** ALREADY NEED NEW BUMPERFILLERS.......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2007, 02:30 PM~9039748
> *WASSUP DAWG, THATS RIGHT OPEN WIDE AND SAY "AAAAAAAAAHH" LOL.
> 
> ALL THIS HYPE ABOUT THE SHOW AND YALL GONNA LOOK LIKE SOME ASSES IF THEM" HOPPERS" DONT EVEN GET UP.  JUST KICK BACK , WAIT FOR THE SHOW, AND LET THE CARS DO THE TALKIN.
> *


DIDNT I SAY THAT ABOUT 30 PAGES BACK.....WELL MY RIDE WILL BE ON THE SHOWROOM FLOOR....I'LL BE IN THE PIT ....IM CLOWNIN IF YALL SHIT DONT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 01:17 PM~9040171
> *DIDNT I SAY THAT ABOUT 30 PAGES BACK.....WELL MY RIDE WILL BE ON THE SHOWROOM FLOOR....I'LL BE IN THE PIT ....IM CLOWNIN IF YALL SHIT DONT WORK :biggrin:
> *


EXCEPT UR BLACK,TALL,AND UGLY SO DON'T MATTER WAT CHU SAY !!!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2007, 01:43 PM~9039886
> *X58997659
> Wat up nick
> *


WASSUP BRO? HOWS EVERYTHING ON YOUR SIDE OF THE "H".


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 11:42 AM~9038440
> *I KNOW I JUST TALKED TO B. YOU KNOW ME THOUGH , ALWAYS READY TO BACK-HAND N E BODY! MALE AND FEMALE HOES INCLUDED! THANX AND YA U DID. POST THAT SHIT! ALWAYS PUTTIN IT DOWN TRAILERS TO GET THERE FROM OUTTA TOWN BUT NEVER AFRAID TO PUT IT THREW WHAT IT'S MEANT TO DO!
> KEEP IN TOUCH . U STILL HAVE MY NUMBER . I'LL BE IN UR AREA SOON AND WILL HIT U  UP. I'LL NEVER TAKE CREDIT FOR SOMETHIN I DIDNT DO AND WILL ALWAYS GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DEW, AND THEM BOYS DID THE DAMN THING ON THAT RIDE AND SINCE THE DAY OSCAR BROUGHT IT OUT, I TOLD HIM I WANTED IT. A SHORT TIME  AND A FEW SUPER SPERM DONATIONS LATER , AND IT WAS IN MY DRIVE-WAY.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2007, 03:37 PM~9040302
> *EXCEPT UR BLACK,TALL,AND UGLY AND YOUR DICK IS LONGER THAN MINE SO DON'T MATTER WAT CHU SAY !!!!!!!
> *



YOUR FORGOT SUMTHING SO I THOUGHT ID ADD IT IN :biggrin: BIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTCH


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2007, 01:39 PM~9040313
> *WASSUP BRO? HOWS EVERYTHING ON YOUR SIDE OF THE "H".
> *


Shit everythin koo over,and u??????da 4 gona be ready for magnificos o que???????



And how da hell did I know slim was gona do dat shit to my post??????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://houston.craigslist.org/search/car?q...-owner&hasPic=1

lots of 64 and 63 parts car


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2007, 03:53 PM~9040425
> *Shit everythin koo over,and u??????da 4 gona be ready for magnificos o que???????
> And how da hell did I know slim was gona do dat shit to my post??????
> *


CUZ I TELL YOUR DUMB ASS THAT SHIT EVERYTIME YOU SAY THAT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 01:46 PM~9040377
> *YOUR FORGOT SUMTHING SO I THOUGHT ID ADD IT IN  :biggrin: BIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTCH
> *


Yea dat usually wat happen when u aint got no pussy for bout 6months hoe!!!!! Shit starts to swell n shit!!!!!!


And quit using that foul language b4 I tell moma slim and she slap da black off u for kussing!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Oct 19 2007, 08:38 AM~9037547
> *CLOWN CAR...... :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 19 2007, 11:59 AM~9039470
> *ILL BE WAITING!BY THE WAY MY CAR IS A SINGLE BUT HOPPEZ BETTER THAN ALOT OF DOUBLES...
> *




OH BELEIVE ME, *I* PROBABLY WILL LOSE ALOT OF SLEEP OVER BEIN WORRIED ABOUT A SINGLE. WEIGHED DOWN G- BODY OR LAC OR WHATEVER U HAVE. JUS REMEMBER WHEN U COME ,COME CORRECT  INSIDE AND OUT. DONT EVEN LIKE BEIN PUT IN A SHOW LINE-UP NEXT TO JUNK. AND PROMISE U WONT SEND ME BACK TO S.A. W/ A SOAR BACK HAND.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2007, 09:48 AM~9038503
> *SHIT HIT ME UP WHEN YOU IN TOWN DAWG.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:30 PM~9040640
> *OH BELEIVE ME, I PROBABLY  WILL LOSE ALOT OF SLEEP OVER BEIN WORRIED ABOUT A SINGLE. WEIGHED DOWN G- BODY OR LAC OR WHATEVER U HAVE. JUS REMEMBER WHEN U COME ,COME CORRECT   INSIDE AND OUT. DONT EVEN LIKE BEIN PUT IN A SHOW LINE-UP NEXT TO JUNK. AND PROMISE U WONT SEND ME BACK TO S.A. W/ A SOAR BACK HAND.
> *


    :angel:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 10:34 AM~9038868
> *I heard about that lac but never seen what it could do the only to prove it is to have it at magnificos on the 4th (show me what it do) :dunno:
> *


*

MAYBE THEN AND SOONER TOO.

ALL DAY*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 12:18 PM~9039636
> *:0
> *


*
RA-RA*


I THINK THATS CHEER LEADER IN SPANISH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:30 PM~9040640
> *OH BELEIVE ME, I PROBABLY  WILL LOSE ALOT OF SLEEP OVER BEIN WORRIED ABOUT A SINGLE. WEIGHED DOWN G- BODY OR LAC OR WHATEVER U HAVE. JUS REMEMBER WHEN U COME ,COME CORRECT   INSIDE AND OUT. DONT EVEN LIKE BEIN PUT IN A SHOW LINE-UP NEXT TO JUNK. AND PROMISE U WONT SEND ME BACK TO S.A. W/ A SOAR BACK HAND.
> *




DAMN ***** DISHIN OUT DAMAGE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 19 2007, 11:59 AM~9039470
> *ILL BE WAITING!BY THE WAY MY CAR IS A SINGLE BUT  I HOPPEZ ITZ BETTERZ THAN ALOT OF DOUBLES... *


  


:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 03:51 PM~9040773
> *
> RA-RA
> I THINK THATS CHEER LEADER IN SPANISH
> *


THIS MUTHA FUCKER ON A WAR PATH TODAY.
:0  :cheesy: :biggrin: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 02:52 PM~9040781
> *DAMN ***** DISHIN OUT DAMAGE
> *




HAD TO DEAL W/ SOME PUNK ASS BITCHES EARLIER, AND MA PIMP HAND'S STRONG TODAY , FIGURED I'D KEEP IT GOIN TILL I FELL ASLEEP. AND I STILL GOT THE REST OF THE DAY TO GO..........PLUS *I*'M RIDIN TONIGHT! IN MY COUPE WHICH IS ALSO MA DAILY, THAT HAD TO COME TO S.A. CUZ SOME HATIN ASS N%&*AS IN DA H WERENT READY FOR ALL THAT. BUT I'LL TAKE IT BACK FOR ANOTHER RECAP.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2007, 02:56 PM~9040802
> *THIS MUTHA FUCKER ON A WAR PATH TODAY.
> :0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




*FUCK IRAQ ,I GOT HATAZ IN THE STREETS TO HANDLE!*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:51 PM~9040773
> *
> ***** TRIPPIN*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP Anonymous Users ?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*AND IF YALL ARE WONDERIN KNOW WHO I AM ,LOOK IN A FEW OF UR PAST LRM AND STREET CUSTOM MAGS. I'M THE FOOL STANDIN WHERE OF YALL WISH YOU COULD BE .


PEACE









*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Oct 19 2007, 05:00 PM~9040835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN MIGGA SHUT ALL THAT SHIT UP.....DID YALL SEE THAT :0 :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 05:19 PM~9040952
> *DAMN MIGGA SHUT ALL THAT SHIT UP.....DID YALL SEE THAT :0  :wow:
> *



MIGGA= MY+*****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne!!
keep this shit goin..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 03:19 PM~9040952
> *DAMN MIGGA SHUT ALL THAT SHIT UP.....DID YALL SEE THAT :0  :wow:
> *


Slim u hear them crickets?????lolll :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 03:21 PM~9040967
> *MIGGA= MY+*****
> *




U KNOW THIS !


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2007, 05:26 PM~9041006
> *Slim u hear them crickets?????lolll :0
> *


SHIT I HEAR THE ROACHES ON MY WALL LAUGHIN


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 03:24 PM~9040984
> *mayne!!
> keep this shit goin..
> *



SHIT I COULD GO FOR THE REST OF THE DAY. CALL ME DOLAMITE JR. AKA THE DEVIL'S SON-IN-LAW.
THEY JUS LUCKY I WAS AT WORK WHEN THIS SHIT STARTED AND HAD LIMITED TIME ON THE COMP.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lol

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/440458743.html

not a 64 impal and wtf are roasters?


Original straight 6 cylinder motor. Body in good condition. Not yet drive-able, but IT CRANKS. 2 hydraulic pumps, 4 dumps, and hydraulic hoses, and it has roasters on it. Original dash and steering.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 19 2007, 03:31 PM~9041060
> *lol
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/440458743.html
> ...




U FUCKIN UP DA ROTATION.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/438204495.html

7k for a rough 4 doe?

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 03:29 PM~9041040
> *SHIT I COULD GO FOR THE REST OF THE DAY. CALL ME DOLAMITE JR. AKA THE DEVIL'S SON-IN-LAW.
> THEY JUS LUCKY I WAS AT WORK WHEN THIS SHIT STARTED AND HAD LIMITED TIME ON THE COMP.
> *


lol.. go work on my turntable..

keep it up. this shits funny..
im on lay it low and playin halo.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, *RA-RA*, dj short dog, Emperor Goofy, RAGALAC, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, sic713


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2007, 02:30 PM~9039748
> *WASSUP DAWG, THATS RIGHT OPEN WIDE AND SAY "AAAAAAAAAHH" LOL.
> 
> ALL THIS HYPE ABOUT THE SHOW AND YALL GONNA LOOK LIKE SOME ASSES IF THEM" HOPPERS" DONT EVEN GET UP.  JUST KICK BACK , WAIT FOR THE SHOW, AND LET THE CARS DO THE TALKIN.
> *


can you say hatter!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 03:36 PM~9041085
> *can you say hatter!!!!
> *













:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 03:33 PM~9041075
> *lol.. go work on my turntable..
> 
> keep it up. this shits funny..
> ...



3?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 03:38 PM~9041096
> *3?
> *


2
my homie has 3.. might bring it over later


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 03:40 PM~9041106
> *2
> my homie has 3.. might bring it over later
> *



 
FUCK AINT U GOT SOMETHIN TO PAINT OR STRIPE? U GET TO WORK!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

CHISME..


green impala hopper was recovered.. 



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:51 PM~9040773
> *
> RA-RA
> I THINK THATS CHEER LEADER IN SPANISH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 03:33 PM~9041076
> *INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, RA-RA, dj short dog, Emperor Goofy, RAGALAC, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, sic713
> *


  ..jus clocked in...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 03:41 PM~9041117
> *
> FUCK AINT U GOT SOMETHIN TO PAINT OR STRIPE? U GET TO WORK!
> *


just finished a mini truck.. getting picked up sunday..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2007, 03:44 PM~9041131
> *CHISME..
> green impala hopper was recovered..
> :0
> *


who did it belong to??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 05:21 PM~9040967
> *MIGGA= MY+*****
> *


no puto, = igga


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WU HAPPEN TO RRRRRAAA-RRRRRAAA?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 19 2007, 05:45 PM~9041144
> *who did it belong to??
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:51 PM~9040773
> *
> RA-RA
> I THINK THATS CHEER LEADER IN SPANISH
> *


a homie if tony dont serve your ass just come see me............you want to talk about a weighted down g-body how about that lac with 30 fuckin battery's double at that you need all them damn battery's and an extra pump to hit mid 40 we might be single pumpin but look at are trunk's no more than 8 to 10 battery's i hit 30 tony about 36,37inches that i've seen so if that dont work i know of a double that will serve your ass! and i aint running no shit homie i will be painted up,chrome on my engine,inside redone,new setup, rimed up so when you see me homie just look the other way because nov 4th it will be a long drive home for you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 03:53 PM~9041210
> *a homie if tony dont serve your ass just come see me............you want to talk about a weighted down g-body how about that lac with 30 fuckin battery's double at that you need all them damn battery's and an extra pump to hit mid 40 we might be single pumpin but look at are trunk's no more than 8 to 10 battery's i hit 30 tony about 36,37inches that i've seen so if that dont work i know of a double that will serve your ass! and i aint running no shit homie i will be painted up,chrome on my engine,inside redone,new setup, rimed up so when you see me homie just look the other way because nov 4th it will be a long drive home for you
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, DJLATIN, RA-RA, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

:wave: whats up htown??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2007, 05:55 PM~9041234
> *5 Members: cali rydah, DJLATIN, RA-RA, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER
> 
> :wave: whats up htown??
> *


Just here enjoying this shit talking! :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 03:53 PM~9041210
> *a homie if tony dont serve your ass just come see me............you want to talk about a weighted down g-body how about that lac with 30 fuckin battery's double at that you need all them damn battery's and an extra pump to hit mid 40 we might be single pumpin but look at are trunk's no more than 8 to 10 battery's i hit 30 tony about 36,37inches that i've seen so if that dont work i know of a double that will serve your ass! and i aint running no shit homie i will be painted up,chrome on my engine,inside redone,new setup, rimed up so when you see me homie just look the other way because nov 4th it will be a long drive home for you
> *


*
IT'S ONLY 14 NOT 30 OR DO U COUNT IN PESOS TOO? 
LEMME GO GET A 250 G BODY BUY UR FRAME OFF GILBERT AND MAKE U WAIT LONGER DO SOME REAL GUTS AND CHROME. THAT AINT SHIT TO DO ON 1 OF THOSE.. AND IF U CANT AFFORD THE REST OF THE BATTERIES ILL BUY EM FORR U ALONG W/ UR FILLER PEICES TO CUZ I KNOW U AINT GOT THOSE. BRING UR GIRLFREINDS DOUBLE IF U WANT TOO. GO NUT RIDE AND GET A CREW . I'LL BE BY MY CAR . WHAT KINDA PAINT U WRKN W? WUT CHINAS? AND FUCK A SHOW WE CAN MEET IN THE STREET! AND AS FOR THE RIDE HOME , MY NUT PRINT ON UR CHIN SHOULD GO AWAY BY THE TIME I GET THERE!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 19 2007, 05:45 PM~9041144
> *who did it belong to??
> *


ddeeeezzzzz nuttttzzzzzz


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2007, 03:59 PM~9041266
> *ddeeeezzzzz  nuttttzzzzzz
> *


WEAAAKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 05:50 PM~9041186
> *WU HAPPEN TO RRRRRAAA-RRRRRAAA?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RA-RA, DJLATIN, Emperor Goofy, RAGALAC, *dj short dog*, cali rydah

what's up short? you going to be spinning at emilianos tonight?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn! Individual Tx Rydah where did you go? to go take about 20 battery's out your car and a pump to see if that mother fucker gets up?

Holla back homie! or did that pimp hand get weak on you?that happens to them fack ass pimp's!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 06:08 PM~9041312
> *Damn! Individual Tx Rydah where did you go? to go take about 20 battery's out your car and a pump to see if that mother fucker gets up?
> 
> Holla back homie! or did that pimp hand get weak on you?that happens to them fack ass pimp's!
> *


ay buey!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 04:08 PM~9041312
> *Damn! Individual Tx Rydah where did you go? to go take about 20 battery's out your car and a pump to see if that mother fucker gets up?
> 
> Holla back homie! or did that pimp hand get weak on you?that happens to them fack ass pimp's!
> *




*WTF IS FACK?*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> Not sure.....waitin on a phone call from another gig........I'll know by 7 or so.....yall commin' thru?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

RA-RA'S *ONLY* TROPHY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 19 2007, 06:11 PM~9041327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


give me a call when you know. i'm heading up to the station in a few. need to take mystery some station t-shirts incase you do.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 05:56 PM~9041246
> *
> IT'S ONLY 14 NOT 30 OR DO U COUNT IN PESOS TOO?
> LEMME GO GET A 250 G BODY BUY UR FRAME OFF GILBERT AND MAKE U WAIT LONGER DO SOME REAL GUTS AND CHROME. THAT AINT SHIT TO DO ON 1 OF THOSE.. AND IF U CANT AFFORD THE REST OF THE BATTERIES ILL BUY EM FORR U ALONG W/ UR FILLER PEICES TO CUZ I KNOW U AINT GOT THOSE.  BRING UR GIRLFREINDS DOUBLE IF U WANT TOO. GO NUT RIDE AND GET A CREW . I'LL BE BY MY CAR . WHAT KINDA PAINT U WRKN W? WUT CHINAS? AND FUCK A SHOW WE CAN MEET IN THE STREET! AND AS FOR THE RIDE HOME , MY NUT PRINT ON UR CHIN SHOULD GO AWAY BY THE TIME I GET THERE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 19 2007, 06:02 PM~9041281
> *WEAAAKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


just admit you got got.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WTF U TYPE W/ UR RIGHT PINKY ONLY? PRESS THE SAP BUTTON ON UR COMPUTER SO U CAN TYPE FASTER!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WHERED


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

U


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GO?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

full house today


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WAITIN


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> Not sure.....waitin on a phone call from another gig........I'll know by 7 or so.....yall commin' thru?


give me a call when you know. i'm heading up to the station in a few. need to take mystery some station t-shirts incase you do.
[/quote]
:werd:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2007, 04:16 PM~9041348
> *just admit you got got.
> *


NEVER....... :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: sic713, impala65, *DJLATIN*, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, Lord Goofy, Texas_Bowties, 1984CADDY, Hobbychunt1


oh u no ninja.....lol :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP DJLATIN?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 06:20 PM~9041375
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: sic713, impala65, DJLATIN, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, Lord Goofy, Texas_Bowties, 1984CADDY, Hobbychunt1
> oh u no ninja.....lol :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: 

ninja outfit getting tailored. ran out of room, put some weight on. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 06:20 PM~9041376
> *SUP DJLATIN?
> *


que onda loco.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 05:56 PM~9041246
> *
> IT'S ONLY 14 NOT 30 OR DO U COUNT IN PESOS TOO?
> LEMME GO GET A 250 G BODY BUY UR FRAME OFF GILBERT AND MAKE U WAIT LONGER DO SOME REAL GUTS AND CHROME. THAT AINT SHIT TO DO ON 1 OF THOSE.. AND IF U CANT AFFORD THE REST OF THE BATTERIES ILL BUY EM FORR U ALONG W/ UR FILLER PEICES TO CUZ I KNOW U AINT GOT THOSE.  BRING UR GIRLFREINDS DOUBLE IF U WANT TOO. GO NUT RIDE AND GET A CREW . I'LL BE BY MY CAR . WHAT KINDA PAINT U WRKN W? WUT CHINAS? AND FUCK A SHOW WE CAN MEET IN THE STREET! AND AS FOR THE RIDE HOME , MY NUT PRINT ON UR CHIN SHOULD GO AWAY BY THE TIME I GET THERE!
> *


DONT NEED A CREW HOMIE!FUCK THE SHOW AS SOON AS MY RIDE IS DONE SHIT IT'S WHAT EVER! AND I DONT HAVE BUMPER FILLER'S! IT'S A MONTE SO GET YOUR SHIT STRIGHT AND KNOW YOUR CAR'S 

MY BEST ADVICE TO YOU IS TO GO FILL YOUR CAR UP WITH GAS AND DRIVE AROUND GAS HOPPING AND HAVE ONE OF YOUR BITCHES TAKE PIC'S OF YOUR RIDE! SO YOU CAN SAY THAT MOTHER FUCKER GET'S UP WITH ALL YOUR 14 BATTERY'S AND DOUBLE PUMP ASS AND WHEN YOUR DONE YOU CAN TAKE THE DICK OUT YOUR MOUTH AND A PUMP OUT YOUR TRUNK THEN YOU CAN COME FUCK WITH ME 

I DONT NEED A BIG AS LAC WITH 14 FUCKIN BATTERY'S BOUBLE PUMPIN TO HIT MID 40 IT'S 2007 HOMIE YOU DONT NEED ALL THEM DAMN BATTERY'S TO HIT MID 40 SO COME OFF THE GAS YOU JUST MADE YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE SHIT


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2007, 04:23 PM~9041387
> *que onda loco.
> *




CHILLIN CHILLIN. NO GLOVES TODAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 06:24 PM~9041392
> *CHILLIN CHILLIN. NO GLOVES TODAY HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

got to bare knuckle fighter like locospic. LMFAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 06:13 PM~9041333
> *RA-RA'S ONLY TROPHY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: DOES THAT MEAN I'M TAKE ONE OF YOUR FEMALE HOME DAMN I GET TO BRAKE YOU OFF AND TAKE ONE OF YOUR BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 04:24 PM~9041391
> *DONT NEED A CREW HOMIE!FUCK THE SHOW AS SOON AS MY RIDE IS DONE SHIT IT'S WHAT EVER! AND I DONT HAVE BUMPER FILLER'S! IT'S A MONTE SO GET YOUR SHIT STRIGHT AND KNOW YOUR CAR'S
> 
> MY BEST ADVICE TO YOU IS TO GO FILL YOUR CAR UP WITH GAS AND DRIVE AROUND GAS HOPPING AND HAVE ONE OF YOUR BITCHES TAKE PIC'S OF YOUR RIDE! SO YOU CAN SAY THAT MOTHER FUCKER GET'S UP WITH ALL YOUR 14 BATTERY'S AND DOUBLE PUMP ASS AND WHEN YOUR DONE YOU CAN TAKE THE DICK OUT YOUR MOUTH AND A PUMP OUT YOUR TRUNK THEN YOU CAN COME FUCK WITH ME
> ...




*THAT RAGEDY WHITE 1 THAT HIT 18" AT THE HYPNOTIZED SHOW? AS FOR 1 OF MY BITCHES TAKIN PICS I'LL PICK U TO DO IT.Y DONT U BRING UR SCARY ASS TO MY TOWN WITH THAT WEAK ASS SHIT I'LL HAVE THE FELLAS CALL ME WHEN U GO PICK UP UR FRAME FOR UR RAGEDY ASS MONTE BTW THATS A 200 DOLLAR CAR. PISTON ,DOUBLE. SAME SHIT OR LEMME GUESS ITS NOT A PISTON AND AGAIN THE ONLY REASON U DONT GO W/ MORE STUFF IS CUZ IT COSTS. I DONT NEED TO PUMP SHIT . ILL PUT GAS IN MY SHIT YOUR SJ=HIT AND UR CREW'S SHIT ALL DAY LONG!!!!!!!!! PROBLY AINT EVEN AN LS . WUT EVER U NEED I GOT U SO THAT U CAN FINISH AT LEAST 1 CAR CUZ FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD YOU AINT EVER HAD SHIT, SO LETS MAKE UR 1ST A SPECIAL 1. MIGHT AS WELL DO IT RIGHT . AND AS FOR GAS HOPPIN WE JUS HAVIN A ALIL FUN . ILL BE SURE THE SWITCH IS HIT FROM THE DASH LIKE MEN DO AND U CAN PULL OUT UR CUTE CORD. AND HOLD MY CHILE IN UR OTHER HAND.  K MIJO?*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>on <a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a>


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2007, 04:32 PM~9041451
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>on <a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a>
> 
> 
> ...






:0 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 04:27 PM~9041415
> *:biggrin: DOES THAT MEAN I'M TAKE ONE OF YOUR FEMALE HOME DAMN I GET TO BRAKE YOU OFF AND TAKE ONE OF YOUR BITCHES :biggrin:
> *



*
DAMN U GIVE ME MORE CREDIT THEN I DESERVE ! U CAN HAVE ALL MY BITCHES CUS THATS PROBLY THE ONLY WAY U'LL GET 1 AND I'LL GO HOME W/ MY WIFE AND KIDS. OH YA , I DO HAVE A FAMILY AND STILL GOT ENOUGH BREAD TO BREAK UR ASS OFF*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

THE OPNIONS AND VIEWS EXPRESS BY "RA-RA" ARE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ME NOR THE REST OF HOUSTON STYLEZ.
THESE OPINIONS AND STATEMENTS ARE HIS OWN ACTION AND CONSEQUENCES ARE TAKEN UPON HIM.DO NOT ADDRESS ANY OF THESE ISSUES TO ME OR ANY OTHER MEMBER OF HOUSTON STYLEZ..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I AINT NO BITCH NO CLUB NAMES WERE MENTIONED AND THATS THE WAY I'VE KEPT ALL OF THIS. AND YALL KNOWAS GOOD AS I DO THAT I'LL SHOW UP AND SHIT WONT HAPPEN JUS LIKE AT THE PARK THIS PAST WEEKEND.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 04:37 PM~9041482
> *THE OPNIONS AND VIEWS EXPRESS BY "RA-RA" ARE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ME NOR THE REST OF HOUSTON STYLEZ.
> THESE OPINIONS AND STATEMENTS ARE HIS OWN ACTION AND CONSEQUENCES ARE TAKEN UPON HIM.DO NOT ADDRESS ANY OF THESE ISSUES TO ME OR ANY OTHER MEMBER OF HOUSTON STYLEZ..
> *



NAH FUCK THAT I AINT DOIN UR SHIT NOW AND IMMA FILL UP UR PM BOX. 





P.S. I AINT NO HOE ALL MY SHIT'S IN MY SIG. SO IF U THINK U GOT NUTS N E BODY. CALL ME AND GET U SOME THERE ALSO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:40 PM~9041502
> *NAH FUCK THAT I AINT DOIN UR SHIT NOW AND IMMA FILL UP UR PM BOX.
> P.S. I AINT NO HOE ALL MY SHIT'S IN MY SIG. SO IF U THINK U GOT NUTS N E BODY. CALL ME AND GET U SOME THERE ALSO
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
***** U BETTER DO IT.. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:39 PM~9041493
> *I AINT NO BITCH NO CLUB NAMES WERE MENTIONED AND THATS THE WAY I'VE KEPT ALL OF THIS. AND YALL KNOWAS GOOD AS I DO THAT I'LL SHOW UP AND SHIT WONT HAPPEN JUS LIKE AT THE PARK THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> *


4 SHO.. I WA JUST BOARD. AND WANTED TO MAKE A FUNNY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 19 2007, 06:33 PM~9041455
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


We'll see you later tonight if it goes down. Ironing my shirt and Dickies :biggrin: 

laters locos.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 05:37 PM~9041482
> *THE OPNIONS AND VIEWS EXPRESS BY "RA-RA" ARE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ME NOR THE REST OF HOUSTON STYLEZ.
> THESE OPINIONS AND STATEMENTS ARE HIS OWN ACTION AND CONSEQUENCES ARE TAKEN UPON HIM.DO NOT ADDRESS ANY OF THESE ISSUES TO ME OR ANY OTHER MEMBER OF HOUSTON STYLEZ..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2007, 06:16 PM~9041348
> *just admit you got got.
> *


YEA BUT I GOT HIM FIRST


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WHO DIS?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 06:48 PM~9041546
> *YEA BUT I GOT HIM FIRST
> *


i got SLOPPY 2nd's? :angry:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 06:32 PM~9041449
> *
> THAT RAGEDY WHITE 1 THAT HIT 18" AT THE HYPNOTIZED SHOW? AS FOR 1 OF MY BITCHES TAKIN PICS I'LL PICK U TO DO IT.Y DONT U BRING UR SCARY ASS TO MY TOWN WITH THAT WEAK ASS SHIT I'LL HAVE THE FELLAS CALL ME WHEN U GO PICK UP UR FRAME FOR UR RAGEDY ASS MONTE BTW THATS A 200 DOLLAR CAR. PISTON ,DOUBLE. SAME SHIT OR LEMME GUESS ITS NOT A PISTON AND AGAIN THE ONLY REASON U DONT GO W/ MORE STUFF IS CUZ IT COSTS. I DONT NEED TO PUMP SHIT . ILL PUT GAS IN MY SHIT YOUR SJ=HIT AND UR CREW'S SHIT ALL DAY LONG!!!!!!!!! PROBLY AINT EVEN AN LS . WUT EVER U NEED I GOT U SO THAT U CAN FINISH AT LEAST 1 CAR CUZ FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD YOU AINT EVER HAD SHIT, SO LETS MAKE UR 1ST A SPECIAL 1. MIGHT AS WELL DO IT RIGHT . AND AS FOR GAS HOPPIN WE JUS HAVIN A ALIL FUN . ILL BE SURE THE SWITCH IS HIT FROM THE DASH LIKE MEN DO AND U CAN PULL OUT UR CUTE CORD. AND HOLD MY CHILE IN UR OTHER HAND.   K MIJO?
> *


YEA! IT HIT 18" WITH A BROKE FRAME SO FUCK IT HOMIE THAT SHOW WAS JUST TO TAKE ANOTHER RIDE OUT! WHERE WERE YOU PUTTIN GAS IN YOUR CAR SO YOU CAN DRIVE 90 MPH GAS HOPPIN WITH THAT DOUBLE PUMP SHIT! I DONT NEED TO TAKE PIC OF YOUR RIDE SOUND'S LIKE YOU GOT THAT COVERED I GOT THE MONEY HOMIE JUST DONT NEED TWO PUMPS TO DO WHAT ONE CAN DO 
SO GO WORK ON YOUR RIDE AND SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO BECAUSE THE DAY OF THE SHOW I DONT WANT TO HEAR NO EXCUSSES 

STICK TO SHOWING YOUR CAR HOMIE WITH ALL THEM DAMN BATTERY'S YOU AINT DOING SHIT!

I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT MY CAR HITR'S AT THE SHOW AS LONG AS IT DIDN'T TAKE ME 14 BATTERY'S AND TWO PUMPS TO GET THERE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:50 PM~9041554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MISTA...
WHITE LS..
SINGLE PUMP


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 04:54 PM~9041576
> *YEA! IT HIT 18" WITH A BROKE FRAME SO FUCK IT HOMIE THAT SHOW WAS JUST TO TAKE ANOTHER RIDE OUT! WHERE WERE YOU PUTTIN GAS IN YOUR CAR SO YOU CAN DRIVE 90 MPH GAS HOPPIN WITH THAT DOUBLE PUMP SHIT! I DONT NEED TO TAKE PIC OF YOUR RIDE SOUND'S LIKE YOU GOT THAT COVERED I GOT THE MONEY HOMIE JUST DONT NEED TWO PUMPS TO DO WHAT ONE CAN DO
> SO GO WORK ON YOUR RIDE AND SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO BECAUSE THE DAY OF THE SHOW I DONT WANT TO HEAR NO EXCUSSES
> 
> ...



*
WHICH MEANS U KNOW IT AINT GONNA DO SHIT, GLAD U GOT URSELF READY FOR IT.*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 06:37 PM~9041482
> *THE OPNIONS AND VIEWS EXPRESS BY "RA-RA" ARE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ME NOR THE REST OF HOUSTON STYLEZ.
> THESE OPINIONS AND STATEMENTS ARE HIS OWN ACTION AND CONSEQUENCES ARE TAKEN UPON HIM.DO NOT ADDRESS ANY OF THESE ISSUES TO ME OR ANY OTHER MEMBER OF HOUSTON STYLEZ..
> *


THAT'S MY CLUB MEMBER FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!! I CAN TAKE CARE OF MY SELF I AINT NO BITCH!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LATERZ SLIM ,SIC. 
KEEP CHEERIN FOR URSELF RA-RA!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GOTTA GO MAKE $ TO BUY 16 MORE BATTERIES, SO I DONT LET RA-RA DOWN.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Oct 19 2007, 05:01 PM~9041608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LATAZ.. ILL BE SHIPPING THAT STUFF TO U SOON I HOPE..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 07:03 PM~9041622
> *LATERZ SLIM ,SIC.
> KEEP CHEERIN FOR URSELF RA-RA!
> *


DO WHAT I GOT TO DO!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ALRIGHT MIGGA


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 05:05 PM~9041631
> *DO WHAT I GOT TO DO!
> *




:uh: 


MANUELA



:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 06:37 PM~9041482
> *THE OPNIONS AND VIEWS EXPRESS BY "RA-RA" ARE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ME NOR THE REST OF HOUSTON STYLEZ.
> THESE OPINIONS AND STATEMENTS ARE HIS OWN ACTION AND CONSEQUENCES ARE TAKEN UPON HIM.DO NOT ADDRESS ANY OF THESE ISSUES TO ME OR ANY OTHER MEMBER OF HOUSTON STYLEZ..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 07:06 PM~9041639
> *:uh:
> MANUELA
> :uh:
> *


I'LL LET YOU CHEER FOR ME WHILE I SERVE YOUR ASS!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 03:11 PM~9040124
> ****** ALREADY NEED NEW BUMPERFILLERS.......
> *


 :0 that car is on its 3rd set! "smashin" tha fuckin bumper, not just "tappin".


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:51 PM~9040773
> *
> RA-RA
> I THINK THATS CHEER LEADER IN SPANISH
> *


bwaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 05:56 PM~9041246
> *
> IT'S ONLY 14 NOT 30 OR DO U COUNT IN PESOS TOO?
> LEMME GO GET A 250 G BODY BUY UR FRAME OFF GILBERT AND MAKE U WAIT LONGER DO SOME REAL GUTS AND CHROME. THAT AINT SHIT TO DO ON 1 OF THOSE.. AND IF U CANT AFFORD THE REST OF THE BATTERIES ILL BUY EM FORR U ALONG W/ UR FILLER PEICES TO CUZ I KNOW U AINT GOT THOSE.  BRING UR GIRLFREINDS DOUBLE IF U WANT TOO. GO NUT RIDE AND GET A CREW . I'LL BE BY MY CAR . WHAT KINDA PAINT U WRKN W? WUT CHINAS? AND FUCK A SHOW WE CAN MEET IN THE STREET! AND AS FOR THE RIDE HOME , MY NUT PRINT ON UR CHIN SHOULD GO AWAY BY THE TIME I GET THERE!
> *


wow, I missed alot today :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2007, 06:32 PM~9041451
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>on <a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a>
> 
> 
> ...


spam? lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2007, 05:29 PM~9041038
> *SHIT I HEAR THE ROACHES ON MY WALL LAUGHIN
> *


might wanna move homie lol, wats the dealio?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 06:37 PM~9041482
> *THE OPNIONS AND VIEWS EXPRESS BY "RA-RA" ARE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ME NOR THE REST OF HOUSTON STYLEZ.
> THESE OPINIONS AND STATEMENTS ARE HIS OWN ACTION AND CONSEQUENCES ARE TAKEN UPON HIM.DO NOT ADDRESS ANY OF THESE ISSUES TO ME OR ANY OTHER MEMBER OF HOUSTON STYLEZ..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny on way over to shave my back.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9035694
> *hittin 25 inches, chrome under, painted, interior driving, on 13s 155's. thats what im talking bout. or. hittin 40 inches with all kinds of parts falling off, shit not lining up,. and barely running with grimey ass interior htown needs too wake up  :0
> *


25 inches is potato chipping  i don't care if u got GOLD undies, and gold 13's  :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 19 2007, 08:09 PM~9042215
> *25 inches is potato chipping    i don't care if u got GOLD undies, and gold 13's   :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2007, 10:35 PM~9035694
> *hittin 25 inches, chrome under, painted, interior driving, on 13s 155's. thats what im talking bout. or. hittin 40 inches with all kinds of parts falling off, shit not lining up,. and barely running with grimey ass interior htown needs too wake up  :0
> *



Some people dont remember Skywalker candy green , daytons, ac ,clean interior ,drove it to richmond, and hitting 60 inches.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2007, 07:06 PM~9042197
> *hrny on way over to shave my back.
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: 























i got next
:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2007, 07:14 PM~9042232
> *Some people dont remember Skywalker candy green , daytons, ac ,clean interior ,drove it to richmond, and hitting 60 inches.
> *


i member


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2007, 08:46 PM~9034891
> *Guilty! :biggrin:
> *


i knew it :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2007, 08:14 PM~9042232
> *Some people dont remember Skywalker candy green , daytons, ac ,clean interior ,drove it to richmond, and hitting 60 inches.
> *


decent street ride but no show car if i member correctly n no undies....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what's up homie. (low inc)


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 19 2007, 07:27 PM~9042330
> *what's up homie. (low inc)
> *


Que onda


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 19 2007, 07:34 PM~9042344
> *Que onda
> *


Damn these vatos were sure getting it on :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 09:14 PM~9042235
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> i got next
> :biggrin:
> *


done and done


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 19 2007, 07:37 PM~9042358
> *Damn these vatos were sure getting it on :buttkick:
> *


yeah, but at the end , the cars will do the talk


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 19 2007, 07:40 PM~9042368
> *yeah, but at the end , the cars will do the talk
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 04:37 PM~9041482
> *THE OPNIONS AND VIEWS EXPRESS BY "RA-RA" ARE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ME NOR THE REST OF HOUSTON STYLEZ.
> THESE OPINIONS AND STATEMENTS ARE HIS OWN ACTION AND CONSEQUENCES ARE TAKEN UPON HIM.DO NOT ADDRESS ANY OF THESE ISSUES TO ME OR ANY OTHER MEMBER OF HOUSTON STYLEZ..
> *


damn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2007, 07:14 PM~9042232
> *Some people dont remember Skywalker candy green , daytons, ac ,clean interior ,drove it to richmond, and hitting 60 inches.
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 19 2007, 07:20 PM~9042290
> *decent street ride but no show car if i member correctly n no undies....
> *


People dont remember who has chrome trailing arms, but they remember who clowns them on the inches. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:32 PM~9041449
> *
> THAT RAGEDY WHITE 1 THAT HIT 18" AT THE HYPNOTIZED SHOW? *


*

lmfao*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2007, 08:45 PM~9042400
> *People dont remember who has chrome trailing arms, but they remember who clowns them on the inches. :biggrin:
> *


that is all that maters in the streets


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:disclaimer: </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
chinga tu madre


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BOYZ WAS GETTIN CHOPPED UP AND DOWN IN THIS BITCH TODAY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2007, 09:56 PM~9042470
> *BOYZ WAS GETTIN CHOPPED UP AND DOWN IN THIS BITCH TODAY
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Talking about hoppers is better than looking at pics of shit in the toilet.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2007, 07:56 PM~9042470
> *BOYZ WAS GETTIN CHOPPED UP AND DOWN IN THIS BITCH TODAY
> *


PURO PEDO :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whattup boiler. 2 more hours then i can play with the big dogs (hoppers)


:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2007, 07:58 PM~9042488
> *whattup boiler. 2 more hours then i can play with the big dogs (hoppers)
> :biggrin:
> *


u about to finish a hopper in dos horas? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2007, 07:57 PM~9042480
> *Talking about hoppers is better than looking at pics of shit in the toilet.
> *


x90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HOW CAN ANYONE HATE ON A 4 PUMP 14 BATTERY SQUARE DUMP SETUP???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

*HATER:One who either verbally and/or physically inhibits another individual's game or mode of operation primarily due to jealousy, envy, animosity, bitterness, resentment, and contempt. A hater will exibit either one or all of the aformentioned traits*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

damn it got out of hand today :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

do this topic have the most replies from the whole forum?

just curiosity


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

cali rydah do you live by parker rd?


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:32 PM~9041449
> * PISTON ,DOUBLE. SAME SHIT</span> OR LEMME GUESS ITS NOT A PISTON AND AGAIN THE ONLY REASON U DONT GO W/ MORE STUFF IS CUZ IT COSTS. I DONT NEED TO PUMP SHIT . ILL PUT GAS IN MY SHIT YOUR SJ=HIT AND UR CREW'S SHIT ALL DAY LONG!!!!!!!!! PROBLY AINT EVEN AN LS . WUT EVER U NEED I GOT U SO THAT U CAN FINISH AT LEAST 1 CAR CUZ FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD YOU AINT EVER HAD SHIT, SO LETS MAKE UR 1ST A SPECIAL 1. MIGHT AS WELL DO IT RIGHT . AND AS FOR GAS HOPPIN WE JUS HAVIN A ALIL FUN . ILL BE SURE THE SWITCH IS HIT FROM THE DASH LIKE MEN DO AND U CAN PULL OUT UR CUTE CORD. AND HOLD MY CHILE IN UR OTHER HAND.   K MIJO?*
> [/b]


With all due respect, you cant compare 1 pump to 2 pumps even if you have a piston to that 1 pump


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 19 2007, 09:18 PM~9042601
> *do this topic have the most replies from the whole forum?
> 
> just curiosity
> *



lol prolly


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 19 2007, 08:19 PM~9042611
> *cali rydah do you live by parker rd?
> *


no dont even know where that is


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2007, 09:57 PM~9042480
> *Talking about hoppers is better than looking at pics of shit in the toilet.
> *


guess for those people who have no low at all, doo doo pics are all they a have to talk about.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2007, 10:05 PM~9042524
> *HOW CAN ANYONE HATE ON A 4 PUMP 14 BATTERY SQUARE DUMP SETUP???
> *


i could if you talkin about that raggidy rust bucket in your garage.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

shit I know a dam single out there big body full chrome ready to show that can clear some doubles out here!!!!!!! So single double whatever just make them fuckers hop baby!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, dunno what ya'll yappin about.. can't even get chippers on da street..


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

damm i still remeber about that street last time i wen by there was back in 85

ill be in the chat room for an hour or so if any one wants to chat. ok


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 04:30 PM~9040640
> *OH BELEIVE ME, I PROBABLY  WILL LOSE ALOT OF SLEEP OVER BEIN WORRIED ABOUT A SINGLE. WEIGHED DOWN G- BODY OR LAC OR WHATEVER U HAVE. JUS REMEMBER WHEN U COME ,COME CORRECT   INSIDE AND OUT. DONT EVEN LIKE BEIN PUT IN A SHOW LINE-UP NEXT TO JUNK. AND PROMISE U WONT SEND ME BACK TO S.A. W/ A SOAR BACK HAND.
> *


 :worship: hno: :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2007, 08:14 PM~9042232
> *Some people dont remember Skywalker candy green , daytons, ac ,clean interior ,drove it to richmond, and hitting 60 inches.
> *


i member 2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i remember this one dude use to roll a pink luxury sport on richmond back in da dayz.. a devious vato.. from da looks of it.. spitting sparks all up and down richmond.. mayne..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2007, 09:32 PM~9043125
> *i remember this one dude use to roll a pink luxury sport on richmond back in da dayz..        a devious vato.. from da looks of it..  spitting sparks all up and down richmond..  mayne..
> *


rainbow sparks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2007, 09:52 PM~9043258
> *rainbow sparks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 19 2007, 09:57 PM~9042480
> *Talking about hoppers is better than looking at pics of shit in the toilet.
> *


AGREED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2007, 11:52 PM~9043258
> *rainbow sparks
> *


sparkz blinded you huh? :wow:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 19 2007, 08:12 PM~9042561
> *HATER:One who either verbally and/or physically inhibits another individual's game or mode of operation primarily due to jealousy, envy, animosity, bitterness, resentment, and contempt. A hater will exibit either one or all of the aformentioned traits
> *




CAN U ALSO GIVE ME THE DEFINITION OF HATTER?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9043057
> *:worship:  hno:  :0
> *




FULL 90'D NOT JUST HEADER PANEL W/ N O BUMPER MOLDINGS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 05:14 PM~9041682
> *I'LL LET YOU CHEER FOR ME WHILE I SERVE YOUR ASS!!!!
> *




*AND JUST TO LET YOU KNOW MY BATTERIES ALL MATCH CUZ THEY WERE BOUGHT NEW NOT FROM THE BATTERY RECYCLING YARD IN PASADENA....................*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 01:05 AM~9043772
> *
> 
> AND JUST TO LET YOU KNOW MY BATTERIES ALL MATCH CUZ THEY WERE BIUT NEW NOT FRON THE RECYCLING YARD IN PASADENA....................
> *


hey..they work good.. for first few months. lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2007, 11:10 PM~9043801
> *hey..they work good.. for first few months.  lol
> *


THEN WHO DID LONESTAR GET THESE 8 *NEW* BATTERIES FOR?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 01:05 AM~9043772
> *
> 
> AND JUST TO LET YOU KNOW MY BATTERIES ALL MATCH CUZ THEY WERE BIUT NEW NOT FRON THE RECYCLING YARD IN PASADENA....................
> *


A HOMIE! THAT SHIT WAS JUST A QUICK BUILD! YEA I BUILT THAT CAR IN A WEEK! MY SHIT WAS BUILT AT MY SHOP NOT BOUGHT FROM SOMEBODY ALREADY MADE. I DONT RESPECT SOMEBODY WHO CANT BUILD THERE OWN SHIT! SO GO PLAY WITH YOUR READY BUILT 30 BATTERY HAVING ASS CAR I DONT HAVE TIME TO PLAY WITH YOU LIL BOY I GOT TO GET BACK TO BUILDING MY RIDE BECAUSE THATS THE TYPE OF MOTHER FUCK I'AM AND YES I GOT THE MONEY TO BUY A CAR ALREADY BUILT BUT THAT WOULD BE A HOE'S WAY OUT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 01:19 AM~9043842
> *THEN WHO DID LONESTAR GET THESE 8 NEW BATTERIES FOR?
> *


dunno.. maybe lone star gonna run 14 batteries in his drop :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 11:19 PM~9043847
> *A HOMIE! THAT SHIT WAS JUST A QUICK BUILD! YEA I BUILT THAT CAR IN A WEEK! MY SHIT WAS BUILT AT MY SHOP NOT BOUGHT FROM SOMEBODY ALREADY MADE. I DONT RESPECT SOMEBODY WHO CANT BUILD THERE OWN SHIT! SO GO PLAY WITH YOUR READY BUILT 30 BATTERY HAVING ASS CAR I DONT HAVE TIME TO PLAY WITH YOU LIL BOY I GOT TO GET BACK TO BUILDING MY RIDE BECAUSE THATS THE TYPE OF MOTHER FUCK I'AM AND YES I GOT THE MONEY TO BUY A CAR ALREADY BUILT BUT THAT WOULD BE A HOE'S WAY OUT
> 
> 
> *



*
YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT HOES ARE ABOUT W/ UR PINK ASS HEARTS ON UR POS! AND I BUY 1 CAR BUILT BIG FUCKIN DEAL WHAT ABOUT THE THREE OTHERS I BUILT WHEN UR ASS WAS ON A BIKE WISHIN MY MEAT WAS IN UR MOUTH JUS SO U COULD BE LIKE ME . REMEMBER U WOULD GO TO SLEEP WHACKIN IT TO MY OTHER LRM FEATURES? I HAVE BEEN AND ALWAYS WILL BE DOIN THANGS . UR BITCH ASS WILL NEVER AND CANT EVER BE ON MY LEVEL 1 WEEK TO BUILD ? I WOULDA PUT SHIT TOGETHER LIKE THAT IN A DAY AND GIVE IT AWAY TO A MOCOSO LIKE TO TO FEEL GOOD. SHOP ? U MEAN SHACK I SEEN THE PICS, OR WOULD U LIKE ME TO POST EM FOR U? I AINT NO LITTLE BOY . U SEEN MY NUTS ! SO GET OFF EM .*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2007, 11:22 PM~9043856
> *dunno..  maybe lone star gonna run 14 batteries in his drop  :0
> *




*YOU KNOW THATS 30 IN H-TOWN SPANICH*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DAMN ! SLOW ASS READER? OR NO COME BACK. IT'S ALREADY SAT AND MY PMP HAND IS STILL AT WORK DAMN!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

JUST A LITTLE HISTORY LESSON FOR SUM TEXAS HATERS........

A 94' W, LT1 PURCHASED IN 98'  



































































[/quote]



ALL BUILT BY ME!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 01:26 AM~9043881
> *
> YOU SHOULD KNOW WHAT HOES ARE ABOUT W/ UR PINK ASS HEARTS ON UR POS! AND I BUY 1 CAR BUILT BIG FUCKIN DEAL WHAT ABOUT THE THREE OTHERS I BUILT WHEN UR ASS WAS ON A BIKE WISHIN MY MEAT WAS IN UR MOUTH JUS SO U COULD BE LIKE ME . REMEMBER U WOULD GO TO SLEEP WHACKIN IT TO MY OTHER LRM FEATURES? I HAVE BEEN AND ALWAYS WILL BE DOIN THANGS . UR BITCH ASS WILL NEVER AND CANT EVER BE ON MY LEVEL 1 WEEK TO  BUILD ? I WOULDA PUT SHIT TOGETHER LIKE THAT IN A DAY AND GIVE IT AWAY TO A MOCOSO LIKE TO TO FEEL GOOD. SHOP ? U MEAN SHACK I SEEN THE PICS, OR WOULD U LIKE ME TO POST EM FOR U? I AINT NO LITTLE BOY . U SEEN MY NUTS ! SO GET OFF EM .
> *


A LIL BOY I TOLD YOU I DONT HAVE TIME TO BE FUCKIN WITH YOU! GET OFF MY DICK ALREADY! WHAT DO YOU WANT TO HEAR THAT YOUR CAR GETS UP OK LIL BOY YOUR CAR GET UP NOW GO TO BED A REAL MAN HAS TO GO FINISH BUILDING HIS CAR DONT HAVE TIME TO BE LETTING YOU SWANG ON THESE NUTTS I LIKE WOMEN NOT *** THAT LIKE TO LEAVE THERE NUT ON OTHER GUY'S SO GO PLAY WITH YOUR READY BUILT RIDE AND GET OFF MY DICK ALREADY YOU WANT TO SAY YOUR CAR GETS UP THEN NOV 4TH PULL THE FUCK UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY HOMIE YOU ARE LIKE A BIG FUCKIN BABY STILL ON THE TIP 

YOUR CAR GETS UP LIL BOY WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO HEAR JUST GET OFF MY DICK!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 11:37 PM~9043943
> *A LIL BOY I TOLD YOU I DONT HAVE TIME TO BE FUCKIN WITH YOU! GET OFF MY DICK ALREADY! WHAT DO YOU WANT TO HEAR THAT YOUR CAR GETS UP OK LIL BOY YOUR CAR GET UP NOW GO TO BED A REAL MAN HAS TO GO FINISH BUILDING HIS CAR DONT HAVE TIME TO BE LETTING YOU SWANG ON THESE NUTTS I LIKE WOMEN NOT *** THAT LIKE TO LEAVE THERE NUT ON OTHER GUY'S SO GO PLAY WITH YOUR READY BUILT RIDE AND GET OFF MY DICK ALREADY YOU WANT TO SAY YOUR CAR GETS UP THEN NOV 4TH PULL THE FUCK UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY HOMIE YOU ARE LIKE A BIG FUCKIN BABY STILL ON THE TIP
> 
> YOUR CAR GETS UP LIL BOY WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO HEAR JUST GET OFF MY DICK!
> *




PROBLY WHAT U LOOKED LIKE WHILE U WERE TYPIN THIS..............


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I'LL GO TO USA MANIANA TO CHECK ON UR SHIT FOR U , LET U KNOW HOW ITS GOIN. OR IS GILBERT IN UR SHACK DOIN THE FRAME?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 01:42 AM~9043967
> *I'LL GO TO USA MANIANA TO CHECK ON UR SHIT FOR U , LET U KNOW HOW ITS GOIN. OR IS GILBERT IN UR SHACK DOIN THE FRAME?
> *


THANK'S HOMIE BUT I DONT NEED YOU TO CHECK UP ON MY SHIT FOR ME AND PLUS I SAID USA WAS GOING TO BUILD ME ONE DAMN HOMIE YOU MUST HAVE BEEN REALLY ON MY NUTTS THAT YOU WANT TO GO CHECK ON MY FRAME FOR ME

GOOD LOOKIN OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2007, 11:54 PM~9044022
> *THANK'S HOMIE BUT I DONT NEED YOU TO CHECK UP ON MY SHIT FOR ME AND PLUS I SAID USA WAS GOING TO BUILD ME ONE DAMN HOMIE YOU MUST HAVE BEEN REALLY ON MY NUTTS THAT YOU WANT TO GO CHECK ON MY FRAME FOR ME
> 
> GOOD LOOKIN OUT!  :biggrin:
> *




DAMN UR SHITS GETTIN WEAKER BY THE COMMENT. ILL HAVE UR MATCHING BATTERIES READY FOR U WHEN U TAKE THE BUS TO GO GET UR FRAME. OKAY MIJO? 

THIS SPANISH SHITS COOL. PROBLY MORE ISI FOR U TO UNDERSTAN?


REMEMBER H TOWN PEEPS 14 = 30 IN SPANICH


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*LAST THING

IMMA TALK TO THE MODS TO CHANGE Y OUR SCREEN NAME 
FROM :RA-RA 
TO: CA-CA TO MATCH UR CAR

K? KUL . DONT THANK ME, IT WUS NASEEN*


PUT IT ON DA BUMPPER!

DEY MEANS THE BACK NOT THE FRRRRON WHEN DEY SAYS DAT!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> individuals tx ryder


ALL BUILT BY ME!
[/quote]NICE FUCKING RIDES BRO, BUT NOW U HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT THA HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS CANT BE COMPPERED.....IF U STEADY HOPPIN UR CAR FROM SHOW TO SHOW I BET U THAT UR RIDE WOULDNT LOOK AS GOOD, BECAUSE WITH TIME U START TO LOOSEN SHIT UP N SHIT STARTS TO BREAK OR FALL OFF....I CAN SEE U HAD-HAVE SOME NICE RIDES AND ON THE COOL IM NOT HATTIN ON U, BUT HAVE U ACTULLY HAD A HOPPER?If U HAVE, U UR SELF KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......MY POCKETS IS NOT FULL LIKE URS BRO, SO THERE FOR I HAVE TO BUILD MY OWN SHIT BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO SAY I DID IT! AND IM TALKING JUST ABOUT THE SETUPS ON MY CARS BECAUSE JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING ELSE I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO, ILL REINFORCE THEM AND LIFT THEM THEN OFF THEY GO TO MY LITTLE BROTHER FOR PAINT N BODY...ON THA COOL, WHEN ARE BRINGING THA LAC SO WE CAN NOSE THEM UP AND U CAN PROOF TO PEOPLE WHAT UR CAR CAN DO? :biggrin: THAT IS IF I DONT SELL MY LAC TODAY...NICE RIDES
:thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 02:06 AM~9044089
> *LAST THING
> 
> IMMA TALK TO THE MODS TO CHANGE Y OUR SCREEN NAME
> ...


WHAT EVER HOMIE! JUST KEEP TALKIN AND AT THE SHOW YOU WILL B THE ONE PICKING YOUR JAW UP OFF THE GROUND BECAUSE IT'S TIME YOU GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF SO THAT YOU CAN SEE THAT FOR ALL THAT SHIT THAT CAR GOT'S IT AINT DOING SHIT! 

LAST TIME I'M PLAYING YOUR LIL GAME HOMIE! FUCK JUST PULL THAT MUTHER FUCK UP ALREADY AND QUITE RUNNING YOUR DAMN JAW!

SO GET OFF THE SAC ALREADY HOMIE! B/C I'M NOT LOOKING AT YOU NO MORE I'M HOPPIN PASSED YOU!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 01:00 AM~9043737
> *CAN U ALSO GIVE ME THE DEFINITION OF HATTER?
> *


hatter - hat-ter[haa-taaar] a person who wears a lot of hats. {see also: cowboy}


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

late nite party and the muthafuckin lone wasnt invited


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 08:02 AM~9044876
> *late nite party and the muthafuckin lone wasnt invited
> *


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Oct 19 2007, 11:05 PM~9043772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not go to the muthafuckin upohlstery shop and finish my shit. so i can be in line nov 4. and show how tha muthafuckin I does it

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> 25 inches is potato chipping  i don't care if u got GOLD undies, and gold 13's  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 20 2007, 10:02 AM~9044876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup jotolin i think im gonan ride to baytown and by some duece's wanna roll


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 10:15 AM~9044914
> *sup jotolin i think im gonan ride to baytown and by some duece's wanna roll
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 20 2007, 10:12 AM~9044902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 either she has nuts or packing slabs of panocha steaks


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> > 25 inches is potato chipping  i don't care if u got GOLD undies, and gold 13's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :barf: that bitch has a sack....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 20 2007, 10:18 AM~9044924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: 

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 20 2007, 10:19 AM~9044927
> *:barf: that bitch has a sack....
> *


'ta blanca como la diamonds. LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2007, 08:19 AM~9044928
> *:nono:
> 
> :angry:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2007, 08:20 AM~9044933
> *'ta blanca como la diamonds.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 20 2007, 10:21 AM~9044941
> *
> 
> 
> ...











rodney king :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> ALL BUILT BY ME!


NICE FUCKING RIDES BRO, BUT NOW U HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT THA HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS CANT BE COMPPERED.....IF U STEADY HOPPIN UR CAR FROM SHOW TO SHOW I BET U THAT UR RIDE WOULDNT LOOK AS GOOD, BECAUSE WITH TIME U START TO LOOSEN SHIT UP N SHIT STARTS TO BREAK OR FALL OFF....I CAN SEE U HAD-HAVE SOME NICE RIDES AND ON THE COOL IM NOT HATTIN ON U, BUT HAVE U ACTULLY HAD A HOPPER?If U HAVE, U UR SELF KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......MY POCKETS IS NOT FULL LIKE URS BRO, SO THERE FOR I HAVE TO BUILD MY OWN SHIT BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO SAY I DID IT! AND IM TALKING JUST ABOUT THE SETUPS ON MY CARS BECAUSE JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING ELSE I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO, ILL REINFORCE THEM AND LIFT THEM THEN OFF THEY GO TO MY LITTLE BROTHER FOR PAINT N BODY...ON THA COOL, WHEN ARE BRINGING THA LAC SO WE CAN NOSE THEM UP AND U CAN PROOF TO PEOPLE WHAT UR CAR CAN DO? :biggrin: THAT IS IF I DONT SELL MY LAC TODAY...NICE RIDES
:thumbsup:
[/quote]



THANKS AND YA THAT MAY BE TRUE TO SOME PEOPLE , AND I CAN RESPECT A MAN FOR BEIN HONEST AND SAYIN HE DOES WHAT HE CAN W/ WHA T HE HAS AND I HAD ACTUALLY TALKED TO BRIAN YESTERDAY AND HE SAID U A COOL ASS DUDE AND WAS JUS BRAKIN BALLS AND THATS WHER I STAYED , THEN *CA-CA* OVER HERE DECIDED TO JUMP IN GROWN MEN'S BUSINESS AND NOW HE'S PICKIN UP CANS AND WASHIN WINSHEIDS AND PROBLY GONNA MAKE SIC STAY UP FOR A WEEK STRAIGHT TO HELP TRY AND MAKE SOMETHIN OUTTA NOTHIN, WHICH BTW NO MATTER WHAT HE DDOES WHEN IT'S ALLL SAID AND DONE HE WILL STILL BE NOTHIN TO ME ,BUT THE HARD CORE DUDE W/ HEARTS ON HIS ROOF. IN '94 I STARTED WORKIN FOR ERNEST TARRANGO @ WEST COAST CUSTOMS AND THE FIRST THING HE TAGHT ME IS NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO W/ UR RIDE SHOW , HOP WHATEVER THE APPEARENCE OF A VEHICLE IS TEH MOST IMPORTANT BECAUSE IT REFLECTS ON U AND OR YOUR SHOP. AND ALSO TRUE TODAY . JUST LOOK @ OUR HOPPER FROM PORTLAND , TODD'S SHIT FROM THE "M", NENE'S, ROOSTER. AND ON AND ON . LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE WAS HAVIN FUN YESTERDAY , THEN LITTLE NUTS GOT IN GROWN FOLKS SHIT AND NOW I GOTTA DEAL W HIM. SO WE COOL SEE U ON THE 4TH AND IF U CANT FIND ME I'LL BE HIDIN FROM MR. PINKY HEARTS :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 07:13 AM~9044746
> *WHAT EVER HOMIE! JUST KEEP TALKIN AND AT THE SHOW YOU WILL B THE ONE PICKING YOUR JAW UP OFF THE GROUND BECAUSE IT'S TIME YOU GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF SO THAT YOU CAN SEE THAT FOR ALL THAT SHIT THAT CAR GOT'S IT AINT DOING SHIT!
> 
> LAST TIME I'M PLAYING YOUR LIL GAME HOMIE! FUCK JUST PULL THAT MUTHER FUCK UP ALREADY AND QUITE RUNNING YOUR DAMN JAW!
> ...




:uh: NEVER CHAVALON. :nono: AND AS FAR AS ME PICKIN UP MY JAW DOUGHT THAT, IVE BEEN IN THIS GAME TO LONG TO BE IMPRESSED BY 18-20". AND YOU HOPPIN PASSED THOUGHT U WERE TALKIN SHIT ABOUT GAS HOPPIN. I'LL LEAVE U ALONE O U CAN SLEEP TONIGHT AND DON'T BE MAD AT THE WORLD TODAY BECAUSE OF ME.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> NICE FUCKING RIDES BRO, BUT NOW U HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT THA HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS CANT BE COMPPERED.....IF U STEADY HOPPIN UR CAR FROM SHOW TO SHOW I BET U THAT UR RIDE WOULDNT LOOK AS GOOD, BECAUSE WITH TIME U START TO LOOSEN SHIT UP N SHIT STARTS TO BREAK OR FALL OFF....I CAN SEE U HAD-HAVE SOME NICE RIDES AND ON THE COOL IM NOT HATTIN ON U, BUT HAVE U ACTULLY HAD A HOPPER?If U HAVE, U UR SELF KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......MY POCKETS IS NOT FULL LIKE URS BRO, SO THERE FOR I HAVE TO BUILD MY OWN SHIT BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO SAY I DID IT! AND IM TALKING JUST ABOUT THE SETUPS ON MY CARS BECAUSE JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING ELSE I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO, ILL REINFORCE THEM AND LIFT THEM THEN OFF THEY GO TO MY LITTLE BROTHER FOR PAINT N BODY...ON THA COOL, WHEN ARE BRINGING THA LAC SO WE CAN NOSE THEM UP AND U CAN PROOF TO PEOPLE WHAT UR CAR CAN DO? :biggrin: THAT IS IF I DONT SELL MY LAC TODAY...NICE RIDES
> :thumbsup:


THANKS AND YA THAT MAY BE TRUE TO SOME PEOPLE , AND I CAN RESPECT A MAN FOR BEIN HONEST AND SAYIN HE DOES WHAT HE CAN W/ WHA T HE HAS AND I HAD ACTUALLY TALKED TO BRIAN YESTERDAY AND HE SAID U A COOL ASS DUDE AND WAS JUS BRAKIN BALLS AND THATS WHER I STAYED , THEN *CA-CA* OVER HERE DECIDED TO JUMP IN GROWN MEN'S BUSINESS AND NOW HE'S PICKIN UP CANS AND WASHIN WINSHEIDS AND PROBLY GONNA MAKE SIC STAY UP FOR A WEEK STRAIGHT TO HELP TRY AND MAKE SOMETHIN OUTTA NOTHIN, WHICH BTW NO MATTER WHAT HE DDOES WHEN IT'S ALLL SAID AND DONE HE WILL STILL BE NOTHIN TO ME ,BUT THE HARD CORE DUDE W/ HEARTS ON HIS ROOF. IN '94 I STARTED WORKIN FOR ERNEST TARRANGO @ WEST COAST CUSTOMS AND THE FIRST THING HE TAGHT ME IS NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO W/ UR RIDE SHOW , HOP WHATEVER THE APPEARENCE OF A VEHICLE IS TEH MOST IMPORTANT BECAUSE IT REFLECTS ON U AND OR YOUR SHOP. AND ALSO TRUE TODAY . JUST LOOK @ OUR HOPPER FROM PORTLAND , TODD'S SHIT FROM THE "M", NENE'S, ROOSTER. AND ON AND ON . LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE WAS HAVIN FUN YESTERDAY , THEN LITTLE NUTS GOT IN GROWN FOLKS SHIT AND NOW I GOTTA DEAL W HIM. SO WE COOL SEE U ON THE 4TH AND IF U CANT FIND ME I'LL BE HIDIN FROM MR. PINKY HEARTS :uh:
[/quote]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEE HOW MUCH YOU EVEN FUCK KNOW THAT WHITE LS WITH THE PURPLE PATTERN'S AINT EVEN MINE.IT'S ONE OF MY MEMBER'S RIDES AND YEA YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME NOW! YOU ARE THE ONE WHO WANTED TO TALK ALL THIS SHIT YESTERDAY SO NOW YOU BETTER MAKE SURE YOUR RIDE CAN DO SOMETHING. NO EXCUESS NOV 4TH JUST PLAN ON PULLING THAT MUTHER FUCKER UP IN FRONT OF A BLCK MONTE T-TOP HOMIE AND SEE WHAT IT DO 

LET THE BEST MAN WIN! FUCK IT I AINT SCARED SINGLE AGAINST A DOUBLE BRING THAT SHIT! TELLING YOU RIGHT NOW HOIME U GOING TO HAVE TO DO BETTER THAN WHAT YOU THINK YOUR DOING NOW!

DUDE DONT EVEN KNOW WHO HE IS TALKING ABOUT! MAYNE IS THAT HOW THEY DO IT WHERE YOUR FROM?

HOW DO YOU KNOW I GOT SMALL NUTTS? YOU LOOKING AT MY SAC? DAMN HOMIE I TOLD YOU I LIKE WOMEN I DONT NEED NO DUDE LOOKING AT MY NUTTS THIS GUY MUST HAVE BEEN IN THE PEN OR SOMETHING.

IN THE WORDS OF MONEY MIKE ON FRIDAY AFTER NEXT *"WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU I'M A BOY"* 

LATER'S HOMIE! NO HARD FEELING JUST STOP LOOKING AT MY NUTTS ALREADY AND NO I DONT WANT YOUR NUT PRINT ON MY CHINE EITHER I DONT THINK YOUR FEMALES WOULD LIKE YOU LOOKING AT OTHER GUY'S NUTTS VERY MUCH!
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> THANKS AND YA THAT MAY BE TRUE TO SOME PEOPLE , AND I CAN RESPECT A MAN FOR BEIN HONEST AND SAYIN HE DOES WHAT HE CAN W/ WHA T HE HAS AND I HAD ACTUALLY TALKED TO BRIAN YESTERDAY AND HE SAID U A COOL ASS DUDE AND WAS JUS BRAKIN BALLS AND THATS WHER I STAYED , THEN *CA-CA* OVER HERE DECIDED TO JUMP IN GROWN MEN'S BUSINESS AND NOW HE'S PICKIN UP CANS AND WASHIN WINSHEIDS AND PROBLY GONNA MAKE SIC STAY UP FOR A WEEK STRAIGHT TO HELP TRY AND MAKE SOMETHIN OUTTA NOTHIN, WHICH BTW NO MATTER WHAT HE DDOES WHEN IT'S ALLL SAID AND DONE HE WILL STILL BE NOTHIN TO ME ,BUT THE HARD CORE DUDE W/ HEARTS ON HIS ROOF. IN '94 I STARTED WORKIN FOR ERNEST TARRANGO @ WEST COAST CUSTOMS AND THE FIRST THING HE TAGHT ME IS NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO W/ UR RIDE SHOW , HOP WHATEVER THE APPEARENCE OF A VEHICLE IS TEH MOST IMPORTANT BECAUSE IT REFLECTS ON U AND OR YOUR SHOP. AND ALSO TRUE TODAY . JUST LOOK @ OUR HOPPER FROM PORTLAND , TODD'S SHIT FROM THE "M", NENE'S, ROOSTER. AND ON AND ON . LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE WAS HAVIN FUN YESTERDAY , THEN LITTLE NUTS GOT IN GROWN FOLKS SHIT AND NOW I GOTTA DEAL W HIM. SO WE COOL SEE U ON THE 4TH AND IF U CANT FIND ME I'LL BE HIDIN FROM MR. PINKY HEARTS :uh:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEE HOW MUCH YOU EVEN FUCK KNOW THAT WHITE LS WITH THE PURPLE PATTERN'S AINT EVEN MINE.IT'S ONE OF MY MEMBER'S RIDES AND YEA YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME NOW! YOU ARE THE ONE WHO WANTED TO TALK ALL THIS SHIT YESTERDAY SO NOW YOU BETTER MAKE SURE YOUR RIDE CAN DO SOMETHING. NO EXCUESS NOV 4TH JUST PLAN ON PULLING THAT MUTHER FUCKER UP IN FRONT OF A BLCK MONTE T-TOP HOMIE AND SEE WHAT IT DO 

LET THE BEST MAN WIN! FUCK IT I AINT SCARED SINGLE AGAINST A DOUBLE BRING THAT SHIT! TELLING YOU RIGHT NOW HOIME U GOING TO HAVE TO DO BETTER THAN WHAT YOU THINK YOUR DOING NOW!

DUDE DONT EVEN KNOW WHO HE IS TALKING ABOUT! MAYNE IS THAT HOW THEY DO IT WHERE YOUR FROM?

HOW DO YOU KNOW I GOT SMALL NUTTS? YOU LOOKING AT MY SAC? DAMN HOMIE I TOLD YOU I LIKE WOMEN I DONT NEED NO DUDE LOOKING AT MY NUTTS THIS GUY MUST HAVE BEEN IN THE PEN OR SOMETHING.

IN THE WORDS OF MONEY MIKE ON FRIDAY AFTER NEXT *"WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU I'M A BOY"* 

LATER'S HOMIE! NO HARD FEELING JUST STOP LOOKING AT MY NUTTS ALREADY AND NO I DONT WANT YOUR NUT PRINT ON MY CHINE EITHER I DONT THINK YOUR FEMALES WOULD LIKE YOU LOOKING AT OTHER GUY'S NUTTS VERY MUCH!
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
[/quote]



FUCK IT MY BAD I THOUGHT THAT WAS U , EITHER WAY FUCK IT I AINT SCARED AND ALL U KNOW IS WHAT U THINK U SAW IN JULY, AND LIKE ATT THE OUSTON SHOW JUS WALK BY US W/ UR HEAD DOWN CUZ U AINT READY FOR THIS LEVEL YET OR EVER. AND I'LL STOP TALKIN BOUT NUT , JUS FOUND OUT U GOT A COMPLEX ABOUT THAT FROM BEIN MOLESTED . U AWONT BE READY AND NO MATTER WHAT UDO U AINT EVER GONNA BE READY FOR ME .OH AND BY THE WAY I AINT TRYIN TO LOOK @ N E ONES NUTS I CAN JUST TELL BY THE SHIT U TALK. MEN TALK DIFFERENT.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GOTDAMN ITS ON & POPPIN IN THE H


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ANYBODY FROM HOUSTON COMING UP TO DALLAS FOR HOPTOBERFEST TOMORROW? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

[


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> THANKS AND YA THAT MAY BE TRUE TO SOME PEOPLE , AND I CAN RESPECT A MAN FOR BEIN HONEST AND SAYIN HE DOES WHAT HE CAN W/ WHA T HE HAS AND I HAD ACTUALLY TALKED TO BRIAN YESTERDAY AND HE SAID U A COOL ASS DUDE AND WAS JUS BRAKIN BALLS AND THATS WHER I STAYED , THEN *CA-CA* OVER HERE DECIDED TO JUMP IN GROWN MEN'S BUSINESS AND NOW HE'S PICKIN UP CANS AND WASHIN WINSHEIDS AND PROBLY GONNA MAKE SIC STAY UP FOR A WEEK STRAIGHT TO HELP TRY AND MAKE SOMETHIN OUTTA NOTHIN, WHICH BTW NO MATTER WHAT HE DDOES WHEN IT'S ALLL SAID AND DONE HE WILL STILL BE NOTHIN TO ME ,BUT THE HARD CORE DUDE W/ HEARTS ON HIS ROOF. IN '94 I STARTED WORKIN FOR ERNEST TARRANGO @ WEST COAST CUSTOMS AND THE FIRST THING HE TAGHT ME IS NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO W/ UR RIDE SHOW , HOP WHATEVER THE APPEARENCE OF A VEHICLE IS TEH MOST IMPORTANT BECAUSE IT REFLECTS ON U AND OR YOUR SHOP. AND ALSO TRUE TODAY . JUST LOOK @ OUR HOPPER FROM PORTLAND , TODD'S SHIT FROM THE "M", NENE'S, ROOSTER. AND ON AND ON . LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE WAS HAVIN FUN YESTERDAY , THEN LITTLE NUTS GOT IN GROWN FOLKS SHIT AND NOW I GOTTA DEAL W HIM. SO WE COOL SEE U ON THE 4TH AND IF U CANT FIND ME I'LL BE HIDIN FROM MR. PINKY HEARTS :uh:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEE HOW MUCH YOU EVEN FUCK KNOW THAT WHITE LS WITH THE PURPLE PATTERN'S AINT EVEN MINE.IT'S ONE OF MY MEMBER'S RIDES AND YEA YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME NOW! YOU ARE THE ONE WHO WANTED TO TALK ALL THIS SHIT YESTERDAY SO NOW YOU BETTER MAKE SURE YOUR RIDE CAN DO SOMETHING. NO EXCUESS NOV 4TH JUST PLAN ON PULLING THAT MUTHER FUCKER UP IN FRONT OF A BLCK MONTE T-TOP HOMIE AND SEE WHAT IT DO 

LET THE BEST MAN WIN! FUCK IT I AINT SCARED SINGLE AGAINST A DOUBLE BRING THAT SHIT! TELLING YOU RIGHT NOW HOIME U GOING TO HAVE TO DO BETTER THAN WHAT YOU THINK YOUR DOING NOW!

DUDE DONT EVEN KNOW WHO HE IS TALKING ABOUT! MAYNE IS THAT HOW THEY DO IT WHERE YOUR FROM?

HOW DO YOU KNOW I GOT SMALL NUTTS? YOU LOOKING AT MY SAC? DAMN HOMIE I TOLD YOU I LIKE WOMEN I DONT NEED NO DUDE LOOKING AT MY NUTTS THIS GUY MUST HAVE BEEN IN THE PEN OR SOMETHING.

IN THE WORDS OF MONEY MIKE ON FRIDAY AFTER NEXT *"WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU I'M A BOY"* 

LATER'S HOMIE! NO HARD FEELING JUST STOP LOOKING AT MY NUTTS ALREADY AND NO I DONT WANT YOUR NUT PRINT ON MY CHINE EITHER I DONT THINK YOUR FEMALES WOULD LIKE YOU LOOKING AT OTHER GUY'S NUTTS VERY MUCH!
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
[/quote]
if you frame is still gettin done and the show is on the 4th. thats a close call, hope u can pull it off.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 11:41 AM~9045139
> *[
> *


whem you go to Dallas homie tell them you are hoppin a single because that shit dont hop like no double :biggrin: 

got a homie from the big "M" with a single hittin mid 50 he will be at hoptober fest 

single pump, single pump, single pump, single pump, single pump, single pump, single pump, single pump


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SEE HOW MUCH YOU EVEN FUCK KNOW THAT WHITE LS WITH THE PURPLE PATTERN'S AINT EVEN MINE.IT'S ONE OF MY MEMBER'S RIDES AND YEA YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME NOW! YOU ARE THE ONE WHO WANTED TO TALK ALL THIS SHIT YESTERDAY SO NOW YOU BETTER MAKE SURE YOUR RIDE CAN DO SOMETHING. NO EXCUESS NOV 4TH JUST PLAN ON PULLING THAT MUTHER FUCKER UP IN FRONT OF A BLCK MONTE T-TOP HOMIE AND SEE WHAT IT DO
> 
> ...


if you frame is still gettin done and the show is on the 4th. thats a close call, hope u can pull it off.
[/quote]

i'll be there lot of late night working on the ride


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Gallo


cu ruu cuu!! cu ru cuu!! se me fue mi gaviota! cu ru cuuuu!!!

que onda gallo :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh: WORST TOPIC EVER :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 10:46 AM~9045401
> *whem you go to Dallas homie tell them you are hoppin a single because that shit dont hop like no double  :biggrin:
> 
> got a homie from the big "M" with a single hittin mid 50 he will be at hoptober fest
> ...


not for me to say but i dont think my homeboy franky is really bragging about having a hopper?? more like just a clean car that hits back bumper? 

big difference....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> NICE FUCKING RIDES BRO, BUT NOW U HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT THA HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS CANT BE COMPPERED.....IF U STEADY HOPPIN UR CAR FROM SHOW TO SHOW I BET U THAT UR RIDE WOULDNT LOOK AS GOOD, BECAUSE WITH TIME U START TO LOOSEN SHIT UP N SHIT STARTS TO BREAK OR FALL OFF....I CAN SEE U HAD-HAVE SOME NICE RIDES AND ON THE COOL IM NOT HATTIN ON U, BUT HAVE U ACTULLY HAD A HOPPER?If U HAVE, U UR SELF KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......MY POCKETS IS NOT FULL LIKE URS BRO, SO THERE FOR I HAVE TO BUILD MY OWN SHIT BUT IT FEELS GOOD TO SAY I DID IT! AND IM TALKING JUST ABOUT THE SETUPS ON MY CARS BECAUSE JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING ELSE I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO, ILL REINFORCE THEM AND LIFT THEM THEN OFF THEY GO TO MY LITTLE BROTHER FOR PAINT N BODY...ON THA COOL, WHEN ARE BRINGING THA LAC SO WE CAN NOSE THEM UP AND U CAN PROOF TO PEOPLE WHAT UR CAR CAN DO? :biggrin: THAT IS IF I DONT SELL MY LAC TODAY...NICE RIDES
> :thumbsup:


THANKS AND YA THAT MAY BE TRUE TO SOME PEOPLE , AND I CAN RESPECT A MAN FOR BEIN HONEST AND SAYIN HE DOES WHAT HE CAN W/ WHA T HE HAS AND I HAD ACTUALLY TALKED TO BRIAN YESTERDAY AND HE SAID U A COOL ASS DUDE AND WAS JUS BRAKIN BALLS AND THATS WHER I STAYED , THEN *CA-CA* OVER HERE DECIDED TO JUMP IN GROWN MEN'S BUSINESS AND NOW HE'S PICKIN UP CANS AND WASHIN WINSHEIDS AND PROBLY GONNA MAKE SIC STAY UP FOR A WEEK STRAIGHT TO HELP TRY AND MAKE SOMETHIN OUTTA NOTHIN, WHICH BTW NO MATTER WHAT HE DDOES WHEN IT'S ALLL SAID AND DONE HE WILL STILL BE NOTHIN TO ME ,BUT THE HARD CORE DUDE W/ HEARTS ON HIS ROOF. IN '94 I STARTED WORKIN FOR ERNEST TARRANGO @ WEST COAST CUSTOMS AND THE FIRST THING HE TAGHT ME IS NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO W/ UR RIDE SHOW , HOP WHATEVER THE APPEARENCE OF A VEHICLE IS TEH MOST IMPORTANT BECAUSE IT REFLECTS ON U AND OR YOUR SHOP. AND ALSO TRUE TODAY . JUST LOOK @ OUR HOPPER FROM PORTLAND , TODD'S SHIT FROM THE "M", NENE'S, ROOSTER. AND ON AND ON . LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE WAS HAVIN FUN YESTERDAY , THEN LITTLE NUTS GOT IN GROWN FOLKS SHIT AND NOW I GOTTA DEAL W HIM. SO WE COOL SEE U ON THE 4TH AND IF U CANT FIND ME I'LL BE HIDIN FROM MR. PINKY HEARTS :uh:
[/quote]




> THANKS AND YA THAT MAY BE TRUE TO SOME PEOPLE , AND I CAN RESPECT A MAN FOR BEIN HONEST AND SAYIN HE DOES WHAT HE CAN W/ WHA T HE HAS AND I HAD ACTUALLY TALKED TO BRIAN YESTERDAY AND HE SAID U A COOL ASS DUDE AND WAS JUS BRAKIN BALLS AND THATS WHER I STAYED , THEN *CA-CA* OVER HERE DECIDED TO JUMP IN GROWN MEN'S BUSINESS AND NOW HE'S PICKIN UP CANS AND WASHIN WINSHEIDS AND PROBLY GONNA MAKE SIC STAY UP FOR A WEEK STRAIGHT TO HELP TRY AND MAKE SOMETHIN OUTTA NOTHIN, WHICH BTW NO MATTER WHAT HE DDOES WHEN IT'S ALLL SAID AND DONE HE WILL STILL BE NOTHIN TO ME ,BUT THE HARD CORE DUDE W/ HEARTS ON HIS ROOF. IN '94 I STARTED WORKIN FOR ERNEST TARRANGO @ WEST COAST CUSTOMS AND THE FIRST THING HE TAGHT ME IS NO MATTER WHAT YOU DO W/ UR RIDE SHOW , HOP WHATEVER THE APPEARENCE OF A VEHICLE IS TEH MOST IMPORTANT BECAUSE IT REFLECTS ON U AND OR YOUR SHOP. AND ALSO TRUE TODAY . JUST LOOK @ OUR HOPPER FROM PORTLAND , TODD'S SHIT FROM THE "M", NENE'S, ROOSTER. AND ON AND ON . LIKE I SAID HOMIE WE WAS HAVIN FUN YESTERDAY , THEN LITTLE NUTS GOT IN GROWN FOLKS SHIT AND NOW I GOTTA DEAL W HIM. SO WE COOL SEE U ON THE 4TH AND IF U CANT FIND ME I'LL BE HIDIN FROM MR. PINKY HEARTS :uh:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEE HOW MUCH YOU EVEN FUCK KNOW THAT WHITE LS WITH THE PURPLE PATTERN'S AINT EVEN MINE.IT'S ONE OF MY MEMBER'S RIDES AND YEA YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME NOW! YOU ARE THE ONE WHO WANTED TO TALK ALL THIS SHIT YESTERDAY SO NOW YOU BETTER MAKE SURE YOUR RIDE CAN DO SOMETHING. NO EXCUESS NOV 4TH JUST PLAN ON PULLING THAT MUTHER FUCKER UP IN FRONT OF A BLCK MONTE T-TOP HOMIE AND SEE WHAT IT DO 

LET THE BEST MAN WIN! FUCK IT I AINT SCARED SINGLE AGAINST A DOUBLE BRING THAT SHIT! TELLING YOU RIGHT NOW HOIME U GOING TO HAVE TO DO BETTER THAN WHAT YOU THINK YOUR DOING NOW!

DUDE DONT EVEN KNOW WHO HE IS TALKING ABOUT! MAYNE IS THAT HOW THEY DO IT WHERE YOUR FROM?

HOW DO YOU KNOW I GOT SMALL NUTTS? YOU LOOKING AT MY SAC? DAMN HOMIE I TOLD YOU I LIKE WOMEN I DONT NEED NO DUDE LOOKING AT MY NUTTS THIS GUY MUST HAVE BEEN IN THE PEN OR SOMETHING.

IN THE WORDS OF MONEY MIKE ON FRIDAY AFTER NEXT *"WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU I'M A BOY"* 

LATER'S HOMIE! NO HARD FEELING JUST STOP LOOKING AT MY NUTTS ALREADY AND NO I DONT WANT YOUR NUT PRINT ON MY CHINE EITHER I DONT THINK YOUR FEMALES WOULD LIKE YOU LOOKING AT OTHER GUY'S NUTTS VERY MUCH!
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
[/quote]




> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SEE HOW MUCH YOU EVEN FUCK KNOW THAT WHITE LS WITH THE PURPLE PATTERN'S AINT EVEN MINE.IT'S ONE OF MY MEMBER'S RIDES AND YEA YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH ME NOW! YOU ARE THE ONE WHO WANTED TO TALK ALL THIS SHIT YESTERDAY SO NOW YOU BETTER MAKE SURE YOUR RIDE CAN DO SOMETHING. NO EXCUESS NOV 4TH JUST PLAN ON PULLING THAT MUTHER FUCKER UP IN FRONT OF A BLCK MONTE T-TOP HOMIE AND SEE WHAT IT DO
> 
> ...


FUCK IT MY BAD I THOUGHT THAT WAS U , EITHER WAY FUCK IT I AINT SCARED AND ALL U KNOW IS WHAT U THINK U SAW IN JULY, AND LIKE ATT THE OUSTON SHOW JUS WALK BY US W/ UR HEAD DOWN CUZ U AINT READY FOR THIS LEVEL YET OR EVER. AND I'LL STOP TALKIN BOUT NUT , JUS FOUND OUT U GOT A COMPLEX ABOUT THAT FROM BEIN MOLESTED . U AWONT BE READY AND NO MATTER WHAT UDO U AINT EVER GONNA BE READY FOR ME .OH AND BY THE WAY I AINT TRYIN TO LOOK @ N E ONES NUTS I CAN JUST TELL BY THE SHIT U TALK. MEN TALK DIFFERENT.
[/quote]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

[/quote]
dude sold me out in baytown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 01:32 PM~9045680
> *
> dude sold me out in baytown
> *


word? no-show?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 11:34 AM~9045689
> *word? no-show?
> *


told the dude i was driving from mo city be there in an hr i got the money. i get there , theres some dude there loading up the rims. 5 mins before i got there. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 01:38 PM~9045705
> *told the dude i was driving from mo city be there in an hr i got the money. i get there , theres some dude there loading up the rims. 5 mins before i got there.  :uh:
> *


mayne.. i'd have busted out da 9 and let em know how i felt about that :guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 11:45 AM~9045746
> *mayne..  i'd have busted out da 9 and let em know how i felt about that  :guns:
> *


what can you do. first come first serve. oh well. now i got the money to buy me a g body and make it a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 01:49 PM~9045773
> *what can you do. first come first serve. oh well. now i got the money to buy me a g body and make it a hopper  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

GOD DAM!!!!!!!I MISSED SOME MORE OF THIS GOOD SHIT!!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2007, 01:55 PM~9045805
> *GOD DAM!!!!!!!I MISSED SOME MORE OF THIS GOOD SHIT!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Hey nig, ya need ta log in mo' ta view it live. with muh beeotch 


http://joel.net/EBONICS/translator.asp


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2007, 12:15 PM~9045911
> *Hey nig, ya need ta log in mo' ta view it live. with muh beeotch
> http://joel.net/EBONICS/translator.asp
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAYNE THAT SHIT WAS OFF DA CHAIN MY NIZZLE FO SHIZZLE YA DIGGGGGG?????? -TRANSLATION FOR U OLDER HISPANIC MEN=ESTA CON MADRES BUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2007, 12:06 PM~9045495
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Gallo
> cu ruu cuu!!  cu ru cuu!!  se me fue mi gaviota!  cu ru cuuuu!!!
> ...



latin you coming up to the D mayne?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2007, 02:23 PM~9045945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MAYNE THAT SHIT WAS OFF DA CHAIN MY NIZZLE FO SHIZZLE YA DIGGGGGG?????? -TRANSLATION FOR U OLDER HISPANIC MEN=ESTA CON MADRES BUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 20 2007, 02:25 PM~9045954
> *latin you coming up to the D mayne?
> *


I was going to go up there today, but forgot i had to hit the dealerships to buy a new jeep.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 01:30 PM~9045665
> *not for me to say but i dont think my homeboy franky is really bragging about having a hopper?? more like just a clean car that hits back bumper?
> 
> big difference....
> *



THE RIDE IS CLEAN NEVER SAID IT WASN'T HE STARTED TALKING SHIT LIKE IF IT WAS A HOPPER HE HAS GOT SOME CLEAN RIDE AND I'LL GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DO BUT HE STARTED POPPIN OFF YESTERDAY LIKE HE WAS THE KING OF THE STREETS OR SOMETHING! :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2007, 02:31 PM~9045990
> *I was going to go up there today, but forgot i had to hit the dealerships to buy a new jeep.
> *


 :uh: knew u were gay..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2007, 01:31 PM~9045990
> *I was going to go up there today, but forgot i had to hit the dealerships to buy a new jeep.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 12:56 PM~9046126
> *THE RIDE IS CLEAN NEVER SAID IT WASN'T HE STARTED TALKING SHIT LIKE IF IT WAS A HOPPER HE HAS GOT SOME CLEAN RIDE AND I'LL GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DO BUT HE STARTED POPPIN OFF YESTERDAY LIKE HE WAS THE KING OF THE STREETS OR SOMETHING! :nono:
> *


what makes king of the streets? just inches?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 07:04 PM~9047190
> *what makes king of the streets? just inches?
> *


guess it depends on which streets.. should see some of the crap fools in ptown be claiming is kind. and it aint like back in the days, when you had to keep eye out for other lows.. looking to clown on you..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 10:46 AM~9045401
> *whem you go to Dallas homie tell them you are hoppin a single because that shit dont hop like no double  :biggrin:
> 
> got a homie from the big "M" with a single hittin mid 50 he will be at hoptober fest
> ...




MAMASELA. DONT START NO SHIT U CANT HANDLE BY BRINGIN REAL CLUB NAMES INTO THIS.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 12:56 PM~9046126
> *THE RIDE IS CLEAN NEVER SAID IT WASN'T HE STARTED TALKING SHIT LIKE IF IT WAS A HOPPER HE HAS GOT SOME CLEAN RIDE AND I'LL GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DO BUT HE STARTED POPPIN OFF YESTERDAY LIKE HE WAS THE KING OF THE STREETS OR SOMETHING! :nono:
> *


* ILL BE THE KING OF UR STREET SOON!CA-CA*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 05:04 PM~9047190
> *what makes king of the streets? just inches?
> *



CLEAN AND INCHES , LIKE MY MEAT :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 02:01 AM~9044068
> *DAMN UR SHITS GETTIN WEAKER BY THE COMMENT. ILL HAVE UR MATCHING BATTERIES READY FOR U WHEN U TAKE THE BUS TO GO GET UR FRAME. OKAY MIJO?
> 
> THIS SPANISH SHITS COOL. PROBLY MORE ISI FOR U TO UNDERSTAN?
> ...


Dont generalize all of us buey! Im from Htown, I dont even speak spanich! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 01:41 AM~9043961
> *PROBLY WHAT U LOOKED LIKE WHILE U WERE TYPIN THIS..............
> 
> 
> ...


Franky you a fool LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2007, 06:22 PM~9047575
> *Dont generalize all of us buey! Im from Htown, I dont even speak spanich! :angry:
> *


PING PONG PING PING PONG


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2007, 08:24 PM~9047591
> *PING PONG PING PING PONG
> *


ehhhhhhhhh you too? LOL now thats what I understand


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 07:49 PM~9047413
> * ILL BE THE KING OF UR STREET SOON!CA-CA
> *


quit fukin with this foo and finish my seats! :angry: im ridin on the floor board!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 11:05 PM~9043772
> *
> 
> NOT FROM THE BATTERY RECYCLING YARD IN PASADENA....................*
> [/b]


 :roflmao: i do have 12 of them replace me every 6 months pasadena batts, i'm hittin 60' so they do work 4 me :biggrin: about 15 bucks a piece, u can't beat that


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2007, 06:24 PM~9047591
> *PING PONG PING PING PONG
> *


 :twak: :twak: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Oct 20 2007, 07:45 PM~9047398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 05:04 PM~9047190
> *what makes king of the streets? just inches?
> *


and having a HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> if you frame is still gettin done and the show is on the 4th. thats a close call, hope u can pull it off.


i'll be there lot of late night working on the ride
[/quote]
I KNOW UR CLUB MEMBERS R ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP U, BUT IT ME UP HOMIE, IF U NEED SOME MORE HELP


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2007, 11:06 AM~9045495
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Gallo
> cu ruu cuu!!  cu ru cuu!!  se me fue mi gaviota!  cu ru cuuuu!!!
> ...




Wtas da deal Latin?!?!??! read da comment a late,lol.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 06:45 PM~9047696
> *:0
> :uh:
> *


u don't know shit about hydros, so get back in the kitchen!! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2007, 06:32 PM~9047629
> *quit fukin with this foo and finish my seats!  :angry:  im ridin on the floor board!
> *




MAN THEY READY TO GO! U WONNA WAIT!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 09:03 PM~9047778
> *MAN THEY READY TO GO! U WONNA WAIT!
> *


avenge had his interior done in puppy skins huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Oct 20 2007, 08:59 PM~9047761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 07:08 PM~9047801
> *avenge had his interior done in puppy skins huh?
> *


W/ CAT TAIL INSERTS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 09:11 PM~9047810
> *W/ CAT TAIL INSERTS
> *


some how i wouldnt put it past em.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

All I gotta say is Frankies car has hopped in my driveway! (no gas hoppin) My 72 year old neighbor said "man thats neat! I never thought a car could hop off the ground like that". Im 5' 11" and the rim was eye level (you do the math) with low bats and well worn springs.

Ra-Ra you the one makin yourself look foolish!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> don't be hating just cause i know how to annunciate. :uh:
> 
> 
> you gonna be at mason tomorrow?
> u know it, we r gonna b rolling DEEP LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2007, 07:33 PM~9047929
> *All I gotta say is Frankies car has hopped in my driveway! (no gas hoppin) My 72 year old neighbor said "man thats neat! I never thought a car could hop off the ground like that". Im 5' 11" and the rim was eye level (you do the math) with low bats and well worn springs.
> 
> 
> *


NO WAYYYY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > don't be hating just cause i know how to annunciate. :uh:
> >
> >
> > you gonna be at mason tomorrow?
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Oct 20 2007, 09:53 PM~9048024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go sooner, later, or not at all if ya'll want..but im coming thru at 3pm..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

just some pics of the family doing some carving :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Oct 20 2007, 09:53 PM~9048024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go sooner, later, or not at all if ya'll want..but im coming thru at 3pm..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 20 2007, 10:46 PM~9048226
> *just some pics of the family doing some carving :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. that one pumkin is gangsta.. you o' martha stewart actin azz.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2007, 07:33 PM~9047929
> *All I gotta say is Frankies car has hopped in my driveway! (no gas hoppin) My 72 year old neighbor said "man thats neat! I never thought a car could hop off the ground like that". Im 5' 11" and the rim was eye level (you do the math) with low bats and well worn springs.
> 
> Ra-Ra you the one makin yourself look foolish!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 20 2007, 08:46 PM~9048226
> *just some pics of the family doing some carving :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 thats tight...
you should do one like this.. for lil

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2007, 11:00 PM~9048308
> *thats tight...
> you should do one like this.. for lil
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 07:13 PM~9047823
> *some how i wouldnt put it past em.
> *




WHAT HE WANTED


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 06:45 PM~9047398
> *MAMASELA. DONT START NO SHIT U CANT HANDLE BY BRINGIN REAL CLUB NAMES INTO THIS.
> *


You can argue with RARA all you want but don't start disrespecting our club. That shit is out of line that woud like me saying some shit about your club because I don't like you personally.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2007, 09:49 PM~9048555
> *You can argue with RARA all you want but don't start disrespecting our club. That shit is out of line that woud like me saying some shit about your club because I don't like you personally.
> *




IT WAS BETWEEN ME AND HIM , THEN HE STARED W CLUB NAMES , AND MAYBE I SHOULDA SAID IT IN A DIFFERNET WAY , BUT IT WAS ALREADY SAID.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup htown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 09:23 PM~9048425
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


ok...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DONT EVEN THINK U GONNA SEND ME UR SHIT AND GET IT BACK!
/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 10:54 PM~9048588
> *IT WAS BETWEEN ME AND HIM , THEN HE STARED W CLUB NAMES , AND MAYBE I SHOULDA SAID IT IN A DIFFERNET WAY , BUT IT WAS ALREADY SAID.
> *


I can understand defending your self and your club but don't start talking about real clubs like we're not one. Regardless of what you want to think we have down ass members including RaRa who just want to see some competition. Then you want to get all hyped up and start talking down on people. I would expect better out of a long time rider from a respected club.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 09:57 PM~9048600
> *DONT EVEN THINK U GONNA SEND ME UR SHIT AND GET IT BACK!
> /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\
> *


huh?? what i do now?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2007, 10:01 PM~9048627
> *I can understand defending your self and your club but don't start talking about real clubs like we're not one. Regardless of what you want to think we have down ass members including RaRa who just want to see some competition. Then you want to get all hyped up and start talking down on people. I would expect better out of a long time rider from a respected club.
> *



BUT NOT FROM UR OWN HUH? BUT HE TRYIN TO PUT MY CLUB AGAINST 1 OF OUR BRO. CLUBS NAH MAN , THAT AINT GONNA HAPPEN . LIKE I SAID I ALREADY SAID IT , AND YOU EXPRESSED YOUR OPINION LIKE A *MAN* , AND LIKE A* MAN* I APOLOGIZE AND MEANT NO DISRESPECT TO YOUR CLUB.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2007, 10:02 PM~9048633
> *huh?? what i do now?
> *



:angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2007, 10:02 PM~9048633
> *huh?? what i do now?
> *



U BETTER NOT PILL UR POM POMS OUT EITHER!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 11:54 PM~9048588
> *IT WAS BETWEEN ME AND HIM , THEN HE STARED W CLUB NAMES , AND MAYBE I SHOULDA SAID IT IN A DIFFERNET WAY , BUT IT WAS ALREADY SAID.
> *



look homie! all i said is a homie of mine from the big M will be out there single pumpin hittin inches you took that the wrong way.... thats on you!

look dude we can keep this lowridin or not there is a point where there is shit talkin about the ride than there is a point where you start dissing me as a man!

*I AINT NO BITCH DAWG! IF YOU WANT TO KEEP THIS ABOUT LOWRIDING THATS COOL BUT YOU NEED TO WATCH WHAT THE FUCK YOU SAY BECAUSE TALKING SHIT ABOUT A RIDE CLOWIN IS ONE THING THAT SHIT DONT BOTHER ME THATS JUST HOW THE GAME GOES BUT YOU TRYING TO DISS ME AS A MAN THEN WE HAVE A FUCKIN PROBLEM! I DONT NEED MY CLUB OR ANY BODY ELSE TO TAKE CARE OF MINE! IM TAKIN THIS SHIT PERSONAL NOW HOMIE SO JUST SLOW YOUR ROLL AND KEEP IT LOWRIDING*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 11:06 PM~9048657
> *BUT NOT FROM UR OWN HUH? BUT HE TRYIN TO PUT MY CLUB AGAINST 1 OF OUR BRO. CLUBS NAH MAN , THAT AINT GONNA HAPPEN . AND LIKE I SAID I SAID , AND YOU EXPRESSED YOUR OPINION LIKE A MAN , AND LIKE A MAN I APOLOGIZE AND MEANT NO DISRESPECT TO YOUR CLUB.
> *


Thats fair I didn't see where RaRa disrepected your club but if he did he should apoligize too. This shit got out of hand over somthing we all share love for. Its ok to build some hype just stop the personal and club attacks and lets all bring our A game to the Los Magnificos show.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Oct 20 2007, 10:08 PM~9048671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk that.. im no cheerleader..
but i fuck them!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2007, 10:11 PM~9048680
> *Thats fair I didn't see where RaRa disrepected your club but if he did he should apoligize too. This shit got out of hand over somthing we all share love for. Its ok to build some hype just stop the personal and club attacks and lets all bring our A game to the Los Magnificos show.
> *


sup ******!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> whem you go to Dallas homie tell them you are hoppin a single because that shit dont hop like no double :biggrin:
> 
> got a homie from the big "M" with a single hittin mid 50 he will be at hoptober fest
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2007, 10:11 PM~9048680
> *Thats fair I didn't see where RaRa disrepected your club but if he did he should apoligize too. This shit got out of hand over somthing we all share love for. Its ok to build some hype just stop the personal and club attacks and lets all bring our A game to the Los Magnificos show.
> *




NAF H I WAS TALKIN TO SOMEBODY ON HRE AND SOMEBODY JUMPED IN SOMETHIN THAT WAS NUNA HIS BUISNESS. THAT'S HOW SHIT ALWAYS STARTS.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> > whem you go to Dallas homie tell them you are hoppin a single because that shit dont hop like no double :biggrin:
> >
> > got a homie from the big "M" with a single hittin mid 50 he will be at hoptober fest
> >
> > ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> > whem you go to Dallas homie tell them you are hoppin a single because that shit dont hop like no double :biggrin:
> >
> > got a homie from the big "M" with a single hittin mid 50 he will be at hoptober fest
> >
> > ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 11:09 PM~9048675
> *U BETTER NOT PILL UR POM POMS OUT EITHER!
> *


Supporting a fellow club member is not being a cheerleader.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 21 2007, 12:16 AM~9048702
> *NAF H I WAS TALKIN TO SOMEBODY ON HRE AND SOMEBODY JUMPED IN SOMETHIN THAT WAS NUNA HIS BUISNESS. THAT'S HOW SHIT ALWAYS STARTS.
> *


DONT WANT NOBODY IN YOUR BUSINESS THEN DONT PUT IT ON BLAST THEN!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 10:09 PM~9048676
> *look homie! all i said is a homie of mine from the big M will be out there single pumpin hittin inches you took that the wrong way.... thats on you!
> 
> look dude we can keep this lowridin or not there is a point where there is shit talkin about the ride than there is a point where you start dissing me as a man!
> ...



U CHANGIN UR TOON NOW THAT IT'S GOTTEN OUTTA HAND. I AINT NO BITCH EITHER. AND ITS BEEN ABOUT LOWRIDIN . U WONNA SAY SHIT AND WHEN I COME BACK AT U U DONT LIKE IT . DONT SAY NOTHIN AND NOTHIN LL COME BACK @ U. SIMPLE AS THAT.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2007, 10:19 PM~9048718
> *Supporting a fellow club member is not being a cheerleader.
> *



SEE THIS IS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT. I WAS FUCKIN W SIC 
(LIKE WE DO ) THEN SOMEBODY GETS IN.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 10:17 PM~9048711
> *A DAWG ALL I SAID IS THAT HE WILL BE THERE AND HE IS A SINGLE HITTIN MID 50 YOU THE ONE TAKIN THAT SHIT TO HEART...
> *




HOMIE FROM THE BIG M . I WOULDA SAID A HOMIE FROM DALLAS. SEE HOW SIMPLE THAT WAS. NO CLUBS INVOLVED.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 21 2007, 12:20 AM~9048727
> *U CHANGIN UR TOON NOW THAT IT'S GOTTEN OUTTA HAND. I AINT NO BITCH EITHER. AND ITS BEEN ABOUT LOWRIDIN . U WONNA SAY SHIT AND WHEN I COME BACK AT U U DONT LIKE IT . DONT SAY NOTHIN AND NOTHIN LL COME BACK @ U. SIMPLE AS THAT.
> *


IT'S NOT ABOUT CHANGING MY TOON I'LL STILL SERV YOU WHEN YOU COME TO THE SHOW THAT AINT CHANGED  BUT THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT YOUR PIMP HAND NUTTIN ON MOTHER FUCKER'S CHINE AND SHIT HOMIE THAT AIN LOWRIDING THAT JUST *GAY* 

LOOK DAWG PUT YOUR PIMP HAND DOWN AND MAKE SURE YOUR SWITCH HAND IS READY BECAUSE EITHER WAY AT MAGNIFICOS I'M LOOKING TO SERV

NO DISRESPECT JUST REAL TALK!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 10:26 PM~9048753
> *IT'S NOT ABOUT CHANGING MY TOON I'LL STILL SERV YOU WHEN YOU COME TO THE SHOW THAT AINT CHANGED  BUT THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT YOUR PIMP HAND NUTTIN ON MOTHER FUCKER'S CHINE AND SHIT HOMIE THAT AIN LOWRIDING THAT JUST GAY
> 
> LOOK DAWG PUT YOUR PIMP HAND DOWN AND MAKE SURE YOUR SWITCH HAND IS READY BECAUSE EITHER WAY AT MAGNIFICOS I'M LOOKING TO SERV
> ...




NO DISREPECT JUS REAL TALK . ILL BRING MYSELF TO UR LEVEL, AND THE ONLY THING U GONNA SERVE ME IS DINNER .


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 21 2007, 12:29 AM~9048760
> *NO DISREPECT JUS REAL TALK . ILL BRING MYSELF TO UR LEVEL, AND THE ONLY THING U GONNA SERVE ME IS DINNER .
> *


THIS MUTHER FUCKER HERE MAN!


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sup peeps what good tonight


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DAMN CANT DEFEND YOUSELF IN THIS BITCH OR WHAT? LIKE I SAID U SAY SOMETHIN AND I JUS TAKE IT? RIGHT? NAH NOT ME .


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 21 2007, 12:33 AM~9048777
> *DAMN CANT DEFEND YOUSELF IN THIS BITCH OR WHAT? LIKE I SAID U SAY SOMETHIN AND I JUS TAKE IT? RIGHT? NAH NOT ME .
> *


A DAWG! I CAN DEFEND MYSELF ! YEA AND I AINT TAKIN NO SHIT EITHER! WHY YOU THINK SHIT GOT THIS FAR.

LOOLK AT THE PAST POST FROM WHEN THIS SHIT STARTED AND YOU TELL ME WHO GOT A CHEER TEAM. THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT THE CLUB'S IT'S ABOUT YOU AND ME HOPPIN IF YOU WANT TO TAKE IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL A HOMIE SHIT IT'S WHAT EVER . HOLLA AT YOUR BOY BECAUSE I AINT NO BITCH! BUT LIKE I SAID IF YOU WANT TO KEEP IT LOWRIDIN THATS COOL WITH ME HOMIE* PULL UP OR SHUT UP! *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP chevylo97?


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

if any one want to chat i will be in the chat room for a while


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 19 2007, 09:10 AM~9038167
> *I'll vouge for him, that actually was a pic of it comin down . Oscar hopped that shit w/ low batteries in my front yard and nearly hjit the bumper on the 3rd lick. everthing on that car was done right he jus lost interest in it  and i had a chance to pic up a quality car from some top notch guys that actually take pride  in their work and what they build not some hack ass broke ass cant spend no money ass back yard ***** that cant not only afford to to get their shit done right but wont even brake bread to buy good parts to put in themselves.
> *



x2


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 10:42 PM~9048812
> *A DAWG! I CAN DEFEND MYSELF ! YEA AND I AINT TAKIN NO SHIT EITHER! WHY YOU THINK SHIT GOT THIS FAR.
> 
> LOOLK AT THE PAST POST FROM WHEN THIS SHIT STARTED AND YOU TELL ME WHO GOT A CHEER TEAM. THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT THE CLUB'S IT'S ABOUT YOU AND ME HOPPIN IF YOU WANT TO TAKE IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL A HOMIE SHIT IT'S WHAT EVER . HOLLA AT YOUR BOY BECAUSE I AINT NO BITCH! BUT LIKE I SAID IF YOU WANT TO KEEP IT LOWRIDIN THATS COOL WITH ME HOMIE PULL UP OR SHUT UP!
> *




MAN IT'S WHATEVER. PICK UP CHARGES IN HOUSTON ......... FUCK IT . KEEP IT LOWRIDIN WHATEVER. I DON'T KN OW WHERE U GET THAT I'M A BITCH? CUZ U KEEP SAYIN U AINT 1 , WHAT U TRYIN TO INSINUATE? I'LL PULL UP ALL DAY ! SHUT UP NEVER! JUS MAKE SURE U COME COMPLETELY CORRECT LIKE I TOLD THE ORIGINAL PERSON I WAS TALKIN TO.

THIS SHIT'S LIKE FIGHTIN A MIDGET. WHEN I WIN, IT'S ONLY BECAUSE IT'S A DOUBLE.* IF *U WIN I'LL NEVER HEAR THE END OF IT. SO OH WELL LOSE OLSE SITUATION FOR ME.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 11:38 PM~9048492
> *WHAT HE WANTED
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 20 2007, 10:46 PM~9048835
> *x2
> *



TAKE IT BACK OR UR GONNA BE A CHEERLEADER! :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 10:51 PM~9048855
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

if any one want to chat ill be wiating in the chat room


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i been on lil for a while and i never been to the chat room.lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

I'LL BE IN THE HOUSTON TOPIC FOR A WHILE IF NE ONE WANTS TO TALK TO ME.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 21 2007, 12:50 AM~9048850
> *MAN IT'S WHATEVER. PICK UP CHARGES IN HOUSTON ......... FUCK IT . KEEP IT LOWRIDIN WHATEVER. I DON'T KN OW WHERE U GET THAT I'M A BITCH? CUZ U KEEP SAYIN U AINT 1 , WHAT U TRYIN TO INSINUATE? I'LL  PULL UP ALL DAY ! SHUT UP NEVER! JUS MAKE SURE U COME COMPLETELY CORRECT LIKE I TOLD THE ORIGINAL PERSON I WAS TALKIN TO.
> 
> THIS SHIT'S LIKE FIGHTIN A MIDGET. WHEN I WIN, IT'S ONLY BECAUSE IT'S A DOUBLE. IF U WIN I'LL NEVER HEAR THE END OF IT. SO OH WELL LOSE OLSE SITUATION FOR ME.
> *


DAWG SINGLE DOUBLE IT DONT MATTER TO ME IF YOU WIN. A I GOT SERVED BUT U BETTER BELIVE THE NEXT WEEK THERE WILL BE A SHOP CALL IT'S WHAT YOUR HITTIN INCHES WISE IF I WIN YA YOU LOOK BAD BECAUSE IT'S A SINGLE PUMP SERVING THAT ASS BUT DAWG RISE THAT ASS END UP AND TRY TO HIT BUMPER YOU ARE SUPPOSE TO HIT BUMP WITH A 12INCH LOCKUP 14 BATTERIES DOUBLE PUMP IF NOT THEN SOMETHING IS WRONG


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 04:37 PM~9041482
> *THE OPNIONS AND VIEWS EXPRESS BY "RA-RA" ARE NOT AFFILIATED WITH ME NOR THE REST OF HOUSTON STYLEZ.
> THESE OPINIONS AND STATEMENTS ARE HIS OWN ACTION AND CONSEQUENCES ARE TAKEN UPON HIM.DO NOT ADDRESS ANY OF THESE ISSUES TO ME OR ANY OTHER MEMBER OF HOUSTON STYLEZ..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 10:52 PM~9048866
> *TAKE IT BACK OR UR GONNA BE A CHEERLEADER! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


RA-RA-RA


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope all you foo's got wifes or sumthing being home on a sat. night at 1am :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 10:58 PM~9048908
> *DAWG SINGLE DOUBLE IT DONT MATTER TO ME IF YOU WIN. A I GOT SERVED BUT U BETTER BELIVE THE NEXT WEEK THERE WILL BE A SHOP CALL  IT'S WHAT YOUR HITTIN INCHES WISE IF I WIN YA YOU LOOK BAD BECAUSE IT'S A SINGLE PUMP SERVING THAT ASS BUT DAWG RISE THAT ASS END UP AND TRY TO HIT BUMPER YOU ARE SUPPOSE TO HIT BUMP WITH A 12INCH LOCKUP 14 BATTERIES DOUBLE PUMP IF NOT THEN SOMETHING IS WRONG
> *



SHOP CALL? 12 INCH LOCK UP? WHAT DO U KNOW ABOUT WHAT A REAL SET UP IS SUPPOSED TO DO? U SAID YOURSELF U CAN ONLY PUT HALF OF WHAT I GOT IN A LIL G BODY.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 20 2007, 11:00 PM~9048928
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> RA-RA-RA
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


OH I CANT LAUGH EITHER.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

HALF IS ALL I NEED!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 20 2007, 11:01 PM~9048934
> *i hope all you foo's got wifes or sumthing being home on a sat. night at 1am  :biggrin:
> *



YA , I GAVE MY BITCHES AWAY YESTERDAY.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 20 2007, 11:04 PM~9048949
> *HALF IS ALL I HAVE!
> *




:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 21 2007, 12:04 AM~9048956
> *YA , I GAVE MY BITCHES AWAY YESTERDAY.
> *


poor bitches :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 03:32 PM~9046328
> *:uh:  knew u were gay..
> *


For the wife, you broke ass one bedroom wannabe baller.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Oct 21 2007, 01:04 AM~9048956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buying wifey a car huh? sucka-fo-lovee azz *****


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PASO LONESTAR?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 01:09 AM~9048988
> *
> buying wifey a car huh?    sucka-fo-lovee azz *****
> *


nope, happens when you got extra cash to spend. buy nana a crib, winter is coming and i'm sure she's tired of cold air flowing through the cracks in the walls.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 01:13 AM~9048999
> *nope, happens when you got extra cash to spend.  buy nana a crib, winter is coming and i'm sure she's tired of cold air flowing through the cracks in the walls.
> *


shame you can't find extra money to spend on a low.. you big balla you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 01:23 AM~9049017
> *shame you can't find extra money to spend on a low..    you big balla you.
> *


rather spend it on my gn.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 11:11 PM~9048995
> *PASO LONESTAR?
> *


sup homie just got in, the rag is back on the switch. just need to clean up loose wires etc, tomoro   its a weenie setup though, only 8 batteries not 14.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 01:24 AM~9049019
> *rather spend it on my gn.
> *


well we lowriding up in here.. so unless you talking about putting some pumps in that GN, doubt anyone here gives a fk.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 01:25 AM~9049020
> *sup homie just got in, the rag is back on the switch. just need to clean up loose wires etc, tomoro      its a weenie setup though, only 8 batteries not 14.
> *


skurred bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 01:25 AM~9049027
> *well we lowriding up in here..    so unless you talking about putting some pumps in that GN, doubt anyone here gives a fk.
> *


nga wtf you lowriding other than the under 30psi tires on your ride due to driver deadweight?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 10:43 PM~9048815
> *SUP chevylo97?
> *



just catching up in here


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 12:26 AM~9049033
> *nga wtf you lowriding other than the under 30psi tires on your ride due to driver deadweight?
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 11:26 PM~9049032
> *skurred bitch
> *


its all about being clean, and lookin good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 01:26 AM~9049033
> *nga wtf you lowriding other than the under 30psi tires on your ride due to driver deadweight?
> *


and i dont have to blow into a machine to start that bitch either.. ***** that can't handle his drink, actin azz bitch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup dave when u ready to sell that trailer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 01:28 AM~9049042
> *its all about being clean, and lookin good.
> *


you should put a microwave in that spare tire well.. so i can warm up hot pockets at shows.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 20 2007, 11:01 PM~9048934
> *i hope all you foo's got wifes or sumthing being home on a sat. night at 1am  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 01:28 AM~9049043
> *and i dont have to blow into a machine to start that bitch either..    ***** that can't handle his drink, actin azz bitch.
> *


sorry ******, you got me confused, i quit drinking due to not getting nothing out of it. at least you got something out of it ole diabetic tubbs.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 11:29 PM~9049047
> *sup dave when u ready to sell that trailer.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 21 2007, 01:01 AM~9048934
> *i hope all you foo's got wifes or sumthing being home on a sat. night at 1am  :biggrin:
> *


la novela compa, it's interesting. you lift your cars yet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 11:29 PM~9049049
> *you should put a microwave in that spare tire well.. so i can warm up hot pockets at shows.
> *


rather fill it up with weight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 01:30 AM~9049058
> *sorry ******, you got me confused, i quit drinking due to not getting nothing out of it.  at least you got something out of it ole diabetic tubbs.
> *


bitch, you quit drinking cause the judge told you to puto.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 01:32 AM~9049074
> *bitch, you quit drinking cause the judge told you to puto.
> 
> 
> ...


nope i quit drinking a YEAR before going to court.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 01:32 AM~9049072
> *rather fill it up with weight.
> *


two more pumps would be enough weight :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ANYONE WATCH THE UFC FIGHT?? IT WAS PRETTY GOOD...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 21 2007, 01:35 AM~9049097
> *ANYONE WATCH THE UFC FIGHT??  IT WAS PRETTY GOOD...
> *


working.. but seen some of your boys posted up 2nite at [email protected]


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 12:31 AM~9049067
> *la novela compa, it's interesting.  you lift your cars yet?
> *


working on it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 20 2007, 11:35 PM~9049097
> *ANYONE WATCH THE UFC FIGHT??  IT WAS PRETTY GOOD...
> *


yea that shit was crunk. bunch of bloody faces. stand up fights. not laying around huggin each other


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 21 2007, 01:37 AM~9049108
> *working on it
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 11:36 PM~9049104
> *working.. but some some of your boys posted up 2nite at [email protected]
> *


YEAH..THATS THE WEST SIDERS... :biggrin: ME AND LOS ARE THE ONLY ONES FROM SE...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 21 2007, 12:35 AM~9049097
> *ANYONE WATCH THE UFC FIGHT??  IT WAS PRETTY GOOD...
> *


that shit is weeeeeaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 21 2007, 12:40 AM~9049123
> *YEAH..THATS THE WEST SIDERS...  :biggrin: ME AND LOS ARE THE ONLY ONES FROM SE...
> *


my girl past by there in the linc when she went to pick up sum grub.but she went early like 10pm


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 11:37 PM~9049109
> *yea that shit was crunk. bunch of bloody faces. stand up fights.  not laying around huggin each other
> *


THAT BOY SPIDER SILVA ROCKED FRANKLIN..WITH THEM KNEES...I RATHER WATCH MMA THEN BOXING...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2007, 11:25 PM~9049020
> *sup homie just got in, the rag is back on the switch. just need to clean up loose wires etc, tomoro      its a weenie setup though, only 8 batteries not 14.
> *




CALLATE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 21 2007, 01:42 AM~9049136
> *THAT BOY SPIDER SILVA ROCKED FRANKLIN..WITH THEM KNEES...I RATHER WATCH MMA THEN BOXING...
> *


x2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 20 2007, 11:40 PM~9049125
> *that shit is weeeeeaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkk.
> *


YEAH JUS LIKE *THE TEXANS*....YOU CAN WEAR AND PAINT YOUR FACE BLUE AND RED..THEY STILL GONNA LOSE! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 21 2007, 01:43 AM~9049145
> *YEAH JUS LIKE THE TEXANS....YOU CAN WEAR AND PAINT YOUR FACE BLUE AND RED..THEY STILL GONNA LOSE! :uh:
> *


got invited a while back to a texans tailgate party. y pa' que? :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 21 2007, 01:42 AM~9049135
> *my girl past by there in the linc when she went to pick up sum grub.but she went early like 10pm
> *


i was by there just before midnite. like 971938274 ricers and crotch rockets and like 3 lows..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2007, 11:45 PM~9049149
> *got invited a while back to a texans tailgate party.  y pa' que?  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 11:45 PM~9049151
> *i was by there just before midnite.  like 971938274 ricers and crotch rockets and like 3 lows..
> *


BBQ 2MORROW??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 21 2007, 01:47 AM~9049159
> *BBQ 2MORROW??
> *


fk it.. lets do it..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

dont talk about the texans


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

im bored any one want to chat in the chat room


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 21 2007, 01:50 AM~9049168
> *im bored any one want to chat in the chat room
> *


i'm not that type of guy :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 20 2007, 11:49 PM~9049166
> *dont talk about the texans
> *


*WWWWEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 20 2007, 11:50 PM~9049168
> *im bored any one want to chat in the chat room
> *


GET THE CYBERFUCK OUTTA HERE YOU GEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 12:51 AM~9049173
> *i'm not that type of guy  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 12:13 AM~9048999
> *nope, happens when you got extra cash to spend.  buy nana a crib, winter is coming and i'm sure she's tired of cold air flowing through the cracks in the walls.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



chingow....i missed a lot of shit talkin up in this bitch.....magnificos is gonna have a good hop from the looks of it.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/443981887.html



mira latin......throw some d's on it and ask for 15 g's......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn man, went to el jardin in sixty8imp's hood. they got good food but the after farts are lethal :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 21 2007, 01:56 AM~9049203
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/443981887.html
> mira latin......throw some d's on it and ask for 15 g's......
> *


saw that. just like mine, only mine has 64,000 miles on it. doubt he'd get 15 g's for it though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

now this would be worth the $$ he's asking.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/447915043.html


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 21 2007, 12:57 AM~9049205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nombre...esta loco el buey.....end of the day it's still only a regal with low miles....clean...worth some feria, but 15g's.....fokdatchit :biggrin: 

maybe if he put 14(30) batteries, foreskin leather seats, chiney undies, 4 pompas, and some clean pintura.....he might get 8 for it.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 12:57 AM~9049205
> *damn man, went to el jardin in sixty8imp's hood.  they got good food but the after farts are lethal  :burn:
> *


EL COCHINO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 01:02 AM~9049232
> *now this would be worth the $$ he's asking.
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/447915043.html
> *



yeah that's chad's shit.....he was from around here and moved to dallas....car has come a long way....it was clean when he brought it down here and took that bish off the frame....wonder why he's sellin it....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 21 2007, 02:04 AM~9049243
> *poor nana....
> 
> nombre...esta loco el buey.....end of the day it's still only a regal with low miles....clean...worth some feria, but 15g's.....fokdatchit :biggrin:
> ...


true.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 01:06 AM~9049251
> *true.
> *


ya son las dos buey....what you still doing up??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 21 2007, 02:07 AM~9049259
> *ya son las dos buey....what you still doing up??
> *


pinche caffeine.


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 12:13 AM~9049290
> *pinche caffeine.
> *


are u still up guey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 21 2007, 02:15 AM~9049294
> *are u still up guey
> *


si. but i need to get up early manana. going to try to go mimis. al rato.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 21 2007, 02:15 AM~9049294
> *are u still up guey
> *


no his sleep typing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 21 2007, 02:16 AM~9049302
> *no his sleep typing
> *


que onda con curly? if you talk to him tell him to give me a call. laters.


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 21 2007, 12:16 AM~9049302
> *no his sleep typing
> *




lol


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 21 2007, 12:20 AM~9049325
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dam im borded if u want to chat ill be in the chat room


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 02:18 AM~9049314
> *que onda con curly?  if you talk to him tell him to give me a call.  laters.
> *


simon


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2007, 09:08 PM~9047801
> *avenge had his interior done in puppy skins huh?
> *


howd you know!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 09:11 PM~9047810
> *W/ CAT TAIL INSERTS
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 20 2007, 11:38 PM~9048492
> *WHAT HE WANTED
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: that better not be how they look buey!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 01:09 AM~9048988
> *
> buying wifey a car huh?    sucka-fo-lovee azz *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 01:30 AM~9049058
> *sorry ******, you got me confused, i quit drinking due to not getting nothing out of it.  at least you got something out of it ole diabetic tubbs.
> *





:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 21 2007, 03:45 AM~9049558
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 21 2007, 01:39 AM~9049545
> *:angry:  that better not be how they look buey!
> *



MAN U SAID PILLOW SEATS ! THOSE ARE PILLOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




OKAY SHASIAN!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

BAYTOWN, SUP?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 21 2007, 11:44 AM~9050654
> *BAYTOWN, SUP?
> *


sup homie...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 21 2007, 01:28 AM~9049042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need a bigger driveway........


----------



## deadlyneonseeya (Nov 11, 2006)

YEAH HERE IN TEXAS MOST OF THE PEEPS OUT AT NITE RICERS ALSO THEY GOT AN EXHAUST AND RIMS WITH ENGINE MODS AND GO AROUND MESSING IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE MY CAR LOOKS LIKE A RICER BUT ITS ALL SHOW EVEN THOUGH I GOT PERFORMANCE MODS I DONT GO SHOWING OUT ITS JUST CHILDISH..
BUT I WISH EVERYONE WOULD ACT LIKE BACK THEN WHEN WE COULD ALL CRUISE AND THAT WAS IT.


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

wuz up ppl new chilin spot on the east side on blt 8 and woodforest 
on the parkin lot on oralies @ 8pm and cop dont fuck with you !


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

GO TEXANS!!!!!! Good game :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by deadlyneonseeya_@Oct 21 2007, 12:16 PM~9051111
> *YEAH HERE IN TEXAS MOST OF THE PEEPS OUT AT NITE RICERS ALSO THEY GOT AN EXHAUST AND RIMS WITH ENGINE MODS AND GO AROUND MESSING IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE MY CAR LOOKS LIKE A RICER BUT ITS ALL SHOW EVEN THOUGH I GOT PERFORMANCE MODS I DONT GO SHOWING OUT ITS JUST CHILDISH..
> BUT I WISH EVERYONE WOULD ACT LIKE BACK THEN WHEN WE COULD ALL CRUISE AND THAT WAS IT.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:tears: :banghead: :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 21 2007, 02:07 PM~9051073
> *I  have to agree with loadstar! :biggrin:
> 
> you need a bigger driveway........
> *


Got a side gate on the side of the house where an rv should go. will get filled soon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 21 2007, 02:17 PM~9051115
> *wuz up ppl new chilin spot on the east side on blt 8 and woodforest
> on the parkin lot on oralies @ 8pm and cop dont fuck with you !
> *


que onda, you cruised the suburban out there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 21 2007, 12:28 PM~9050561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got ahead of yourself huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 04:42 PM~9051697
> *shame your didnt have money for a big boy suv.
> got ahead of yourself huh?
> *


shame you can't afford shit other than a wackback impala and a fake capala.  :biggrin:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 02:42 PM~9051695
> *que onda, you cruised the suburban out there?
> *


yes sir :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texmex_@Oct 21 2007, 05:08 PM~9051840
> *yes sir :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 20 2007, 11:25 PM~9049020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you gonna bring that ragedy ass 68 over and put those pumps in. they have marinated enuff :uh: :uh: :uh: 










:biggrin: 


back on the switch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 06:28 PM~9052195
> *when you gonna bring that ragedy ass 68 over and put those pumps in.  they have marinated enuff  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i'll drop it off tomorrow.. you can replace the radiator that busted today too.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

did anyone hit up mason today? had to work didn't get to go....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 21 2007, 07:10 PM~9052399
> *did anyone hit up mason today? had to work didn't get to go....
> *


there was like 28 cars.. from what i counted.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 07:12 PM~9052404
> *there was like 28  cars.. from what i counted.
> *


YEA! Right we cant even get that kind of turn out at the park :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 21 2007, 07:14 PM~9052411
> *YEA! Right we cant even get that kind of turn out at the park :uh:
> *


there were alot of cars forreal.. only thing missing was the cheerleader.. you never showed. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i was there.. boiler.. kustoms.. low inc.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 07:24 PM~9052467
> *i was there.. boiler.. kustoms.. low inc.
> *


that brown mc you parked nearby was clean azz hell.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 07:21 PM~9052456
> *there were alot of cars forreal.. only thing missing as the cheerleader..  you never showed.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there you go with that bull shit! go eat your hot pocket before it gets cold! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk that.. after park hit up super chicken.. so i'm good for now.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 07:34 PM~9052535
> *fk that..  after park hit up super chicken.. so i'm good for now.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 05:25 PM~9052472
> *that brown mc you parked nearby was clean azz hell.
> *


yea it was.. bitch ranned good.. 
lil mexican dude got in it.. and burnned off..

and it had reverse.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 07:37 PM~9052560
> *yea it was.. bitch ranned good..
> lil mexican dude got in it.. and burnned off..
> 
> ...


showed you out huh? think it was like candy root beer color.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 05:34 PM~9052535
> *fk that..  after park hit up super chicken.. so i'm good for now.
> *


THATS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_J (Apr 27, 2007)

What's up ? Just letting know alll Houston and surronding areas about the car show coming up next sunday Oct. 27th.

We are looking for cars to register , trucks , bikes ,etc... 
We got live performances by Big pokey ( s.u.c.) , big tike ( swisha house ) , coast ( formely from dope house records ) , juan gotti , indecent , felony , da throwed off mexican , lestor roy and manyyy more.. 

We got eddie deville as dj and dj demo and more...

Hit me up for more info.. Car clubs hit me up.. 










hit me up.... thanks...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 05:24 PM~9052467
> *i was there.. boiler.. kustoms.. low inc.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 21 2007, 05:39 PM~9052573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 06:30 PM~9052831
> *naw
> 
> no
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 04:51 PM~9052294
> *i'll drop it off tomorrow..  you can replace the radiator that busted today too.
> *


what happened?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 20 2007, 11:43 PM~9049145
> *YEAH JUS LIKE THE TEXANS....YOU CAN WEAR AND PAINT YOUR FACE BLUE AND RED..THEY STILL GONNA LOSE! :uh:
> *


x1000000, they suck!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 21 2007, 12:43 PM~9050653
> *MAN U SAID PILLOW SEATS ! THOSE ARE PILLOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OKAY SHASIAN!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 21 2007, 08:05 PM~9053601
> *x1000000, they suck!!!
> *


hey hey hey a lil more support for our suck ass team !!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2007, 08:19 PM~9053728
> *hey hey hey a lil more support for our suck ass team !!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


just saying the truth :uh: , astros suck too!!, :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 21 2007, 10:29 PM~9053806
> *just saying the truth :uh: , astros suck too!!,  :biggrin:
> *


AGREED AND GO TO SLEEP PRIMO.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 21 2007, 08:29 PM~9053806
> *just saying the truth :uh: , astros suck too!!,  :biggrin:
> *


y las chivas y las aguilas tambien!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 04:42 PM~9051697
> *
> got ahead of yourself huh?
> *


Yes I did fucken Texans better be glad imma loyal fan but fuckin shaub is a pussy and cant take a sack like a grown ass man lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 08:32 PM~9052849
> *what happened?
> *


wut i said..busted radiator.. good thing mason like 1 min away from crib, and i carry jug of water for just such problems.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2007, 10:07 PM~9054492
> *wut i said..busted radiator..  good thing mason like 1 min away from crib, and i carry jug of water for just such problems.
> *


sounds like a real bucket.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2007, 07:51 AM~9055459
> *sounds like a real bucket.
> *


tell me about it


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2007, 09:30 AM~9055762
> *tell me about it
> *


it's a bucket of super chicken! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 09:37 AM~9055792
> *it's a bucket of super chicken! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes I did fucken Texans better be glad imma loyal fan but fuckin shaub is a pussy and cant take a sack like a grown ass man lol


damn tell me how u really feel


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Oct 22 2007, 09:45 AM~9055844
> *Yes I did fucken Texans better be glad imma loyal fan but fuckin shaub is a pussy and cant take a sack like a grown ass man lol
> damn tell me how u really feel
> *



they had that game at the end untill they let them muther fucker drive down the field


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Oct 22 2007, 08:45 AM~9055844
> *Yes I did fucken Texans better be glad imma loyal fan but fuckin shaub is a pussy and cant take a sack like a grown ass man lol
> damn tell me how u really feel
> *


lol! im not a Texans fan but i was really routing for them to win that game......oh well


*SO HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS?*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

i use to be a cowboys fan but there aint never going to be a super bowl team again!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 09:29 AM~9056116
> *i use to be a cowboys fan but there aint never going to be a super bowl team again!
> *


pfft! this year they will be there again


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 22 2007, 10:49 AM~9056251
> *pfft! this year they will be there again
> *


that would be cool! but they got to start winning some games


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 10:29 AM~9056116
> *i use to be a cowboys fan but there aint never going to be a super bowl team again!
> *


cowboy fans live in the past. always talkin bout what used to be. You dont see any Green Bay fans bringing up Bart Starr!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 10:11 AM~9056420
> *that would be cool! but they got to start winning some games
> *


they are winning only loss to Patriots......which is who they will meet in the Super Bowl


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 22 2007, 11:18 AM~9056481
> *they are winning only loss to Patriots......which is who they will meet in the Super Bowl
> *


see thats how lie's get started! :biggrin: it would be cool if they went to the bowl.

i think it is going to be the texans and miami in the bowl this year.lol!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2007, 08:23 AM~9037441
> *Post the wifey first. :biggrin:
> 
> What's up? How ya been? :wave:
> *


:0 PM sent......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 10:37 AM~9056600
> *see thats how lie's get started!  :biggrin: it would be cool if they went to the bowl.
> 
> i think it is going to be the texans and miami in the bowl this year.lol!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this morning sucks.. wake up.. daily driver gots a flat.. i had one last monday.. was a nail..fix it and was good to go.. 
had to run some erans.. so i had to drive the elco to fuckin baybrook mall.. 

rain and 13's suck..i need some weight in the back.. ever fuckin corner i turned i was peelin out...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 22 2007, 10:40 AM~9056629
> *:0 PM sent......
> *


:0 Nice! :thumbsup: Lol!


Texans game woulda been bad ass if they woulda won. At least they came back. 

Oh and fk the cowboys. :cheesy:

Rockets gonna do damage this year.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 10:51 AM~9056705
> *:0 Nice! :thumbsup: Lol!
> Texans game woulda been bad ass if they woulda won. At least they came back.
> 
> ...


:uh: 


Dynamo!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 10:51 AM~9056705
> *:0 Nice! :thumbsup: Lol!
> Texans game woulda been bad ass if they woulda won. At least they came back.
> 
> ...


hater


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2007, 12:57 AM~9049205
> *damn man, went to el jardin in sixty8imp's hood.  they got good food but the after farts are lethal  :burn:
> *


Quite the little charmer :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 22 2007, 10:54 AM~9056728
> *:uh:
> Dynamo!
> *


They tied yday against chivas. I missed all the games yday. Had my company picnic and walked away w a portable DVD player. 

Some lucky mo fo won a 46 inch flat screen plasma TV.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 11:01 AM~9056787
> *They tied yday against chivas. I missed all the games yday. Had my company picnic and walked away w a portable DVD player.
> 
> Some lucky mo fo won a 46 inch flat screen plasma TV.
> *



te dije...

You going to the Dallas game?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 10:01 AM~9056787
> *They tied yday against chivas. I missed all the games yday. Had my company picnic and walked away w a portable DVD player.
> 
> Some lucky mo fo won a 46 inch flat screen plasma TV.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 22 2007, 11:00 AM~9056773
> *hater
> *


Imma Houston fan win or loose.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 22 2007, 11:03 AM~9056795
> *te dije...
> 
> You going to the Dallas game?
> *


When is it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2007, 11:03 AM~9056796
> *:uh:
> *


Ha!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 11:05 AM~9056827
> *When is it?
> *


the 27th at Dallas and the second here. I have my ticket for the home game.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 22 2007, 11:08 AM~9056852
> *the 27th at Dallas and the second here.  I have my ticket for the home game.
> *


Can't make it this weekend. Got stuff to do. Where's my ticket?!? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 11:12 AM~9056875
> *Can't make it this weekend. Got stuff to do. Where's my ticket?!? :cheesy:
> *



ya sabes.  can you hang sitting in the section with the Battallon? They keep putting the aluminum bleachers back on after every game, they dont learn.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 22 2007, 11:17 AM~9056911
> *ya sabes.    can you hang sitting in the section with the Battallon? They keep putting the aluminum bleachers back on after every game, they dont learn.
> *


Can I handle it...lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 11:25 AM~9056952
> *Can I handle it...lol!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 10:51 AM~9056705
> *:0 Nice! :thumbsup: Lol!
> Texans game woulda been bad ass if they woulda won. At least they came back.
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac+Oct 22 2007, 08:45 AM~9055844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loose?? :0 hahahaha

you mean lose or lose bad right??





COWBOYS DOIN GOOD........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Dam mike! U know what I meant! Haha!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 12:37 PM~9057776
> *Dam mike! U know what I meant! Haha!
> *


'sup hny
:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 01:37 PM~9057776
> *Dam mike! U know what I meant! Haha!
> *



well i thought you meant that since they always takin it up the nalgas....hahahahahah


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 22 2007, 01:57 PM~9057926
> *'sup hny
> :wave:
> *


What's up loco. :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 22 2007, 02:14 PM~9058069
> *well i thought you meant that since they always takin it up the nalgas....hahahahahah
> *


Fkin mike. :angry: Lol!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy SUP?


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

GREEN 64.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9057626


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 04:41 PM~9058674
> *h-town team 84 caddy SUP?
> *


wat up bro! just chillin trying to catch up with the action...looks like there hasent been much. :biggrin: lets get something going, who has any weight for sale? :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2007, 04:58 PM~9058785
> *wat up bro! just chillin trying to catch up with the action...looks like there hasent been much. :biggrin: lets get something going, who has any weight for sale? :cheesy:
> *


dont know about weight but i know someone who got's a shit load of batteries that they aint doing shit with! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2007, 02:58 PM~9058785
> *wat up bro! just chillin trying to catch up with the action...looks like there hasent been much. :biggrin: lets get something going, who has any weight for sale? :cheesy:
> *




NO SE. PROLY IN PASADENA. OR DID IT ALL GET BOUGHT UP ALREADY? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 05:27 PM~9059004
> *dont know about weight but i know someone who got's a shit load of batteries that they aint doing shit with! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2007, 03:51 PM~9059194
> *:0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

they said some guy in a blue lac came and loaded it all in his trunk dont know who it was :dunno: n*e*body have any idea who it would be?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 22 2007, 10:52 AM~9057128
> *luis said he never got a call from you......not a good move homie....luis is good people and you burnin bridges quick.....try to get with him asap.....
> 
> *


ever heard of pm....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, Emperor Goofy, *cali rydah*, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2007, 05:52 PM~9059208
> *:angry:
> *


sup el nascar :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 05:53 PM~9059210
> *they said some guy in a blue lac came and loaded it all in his trunk dont know who it was  :dunno: n*e*body have any idea who it would be?
> *


only blue lacs i know of, are hoo doo's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2007, 03:54 PM~9059222
> *sup el nascar  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
bitch loud huh....

sup foo.. u need to wash ya damn car dawg


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2007, 05:55 PM~9059243
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> bitch loud huh....
> 
> ...


fk that.. i ride durty, covers up flaws in paint :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

what up cali rydah!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2007, 03:56 PM~9059247
> *fk that.. i ride durty, covers up flaws in paint  :uh:
> *


got jokes...

time for some rootbeer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2007, 06:03 PM~9059305
> *got jokes...
> 
> time for some rootbeer
> *


perhaps.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2007, 04:04 PM~9059308
> *perhaps.
> *


perhaps my nut slipped in ya mouth...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DAMN IMMA LOOK FOR THAT BLUE LAC AND PUNK HIS BITCH ASS TOO.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GUESS I'LL PUT MY HAND AWAY............................................


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 06:07 PM~9059344
> *DAMN IMMA LOOK FOR THAT BLUE LAC AND PUNK HIS BITCH ASS TOO.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

GLAD MY SHIT AINT BLUE, I'D HAVE TO SERVE MYSELF


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 06:22 PM~9059462
> *GLAD MY SHIT AINT BLUE, I'D HAVE TO SERVE MYSELF
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 05:53 PM~9059210
> *they said some guy in a blue lac came and loaded it all in his trunk dont know who it was  :dunno: n*e*body have any idea who it would be?
> *


damn my cover is blown! :angry:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

whatup frankie.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2007, 05:54 PM~9059233
> *only blue lacs i know of, are hoo doo's
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Oct 22 2007, 04:26 PM~9059495
> *whatup frankie.
> *



WHO DIS?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2007, 03:54 PM~9059233
> *only blue lacs i know of, are hoo doo's
> *




AND RAGEDY............... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 06:33 PM~9059535
> *WHO DIS?
> *


another guy in a hoo doo blue lac? :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 22 2007, 04:25 PM~9059489
> *damn my cover is blown! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 06:34 PM~9059539
> *AND RAGEDY............... :biggrin:
> *


uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jots whats the mf deal


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 04:33 PM~9059535
> *WHO DIS?
> *



Angel's primo


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2007, 04:37 PM~9059559
> *jots whats the mf deal
> *




PASO BUEY? FOUND IT!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Oct 22 2007, 04:38 PM~9059566
> *Angel's primo
> *




OH SHIT! SUP? U STILL IN VEGAS?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 04:39 PM~9059570
> *PASO BUEY? FOUND IT!
> *


damn a ***** sent you a fat check can i atleast get a picture :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2007, 04:40 PM~9059579
> *damn a ***** sent you a fat check can i atleast get a picture  :uh:
> *



THAT WAS FAT TO U? :uh:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 04:40 PM~9059575
> *OH SHIT! SUP? U STILL IN VEGAS?
> *


Yup, and I don't have any plans to go back , theres too much lowriding over here to miss you should come down. I might even move to L.A. seriously thinkin bout it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 04:41 PM~9059585
> *THAT WAS FAT TO U? :uh:
> *


TOOK ME ALMOST 3 WEEKS TO MAKE THAT MONEY.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2007, 04:44 PM~9059603
> *TOOK ME ALMOST 3 WEEKS TO MAKE THAT MONEY.
> 
> 
> *




:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 03:56 PM~9059254
> *what up cali rydah!
> *


what it do....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJ Xscape on http://www.thebeat713.com tonight starting at 8pm.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9059614


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2007, 06:53 PM~9059679
> *what it do....
> *


nothing much homie! just trying to hold it down on myside of town...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2007, 04:23 PM~9059472
> *:twak:
> *



:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 06:55 PM~9059706
> *:uh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 22 2007, 04:46 PM~9058708
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmmm.......


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2007, 05:04 PM~9059804
> *hmmmmm.......
> *




DOWN SYNDROME PORNO?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 07:12 PM~9059873
> *DOWN SYNDROME PORNO?
> *


more like Emilianos....


:ugh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2007, 05:04 PM~9059804
> *hmmmmm.......
> *


yo avi almost made me punch my screen..

thought i had a bug on it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2007, 07:18 PM~9059934
> *yo avi almost made me punch my screen..
> 
> thought i had a bug on it..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got wicked gas.. fk'n chinese food..mayne


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*rolling through*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 22 2007, 04:53 PM~9059214
> *ever heard of pm....
> *


nah....tried that....didn't work.....tryin to squash it before magnificos.....don't need no drama there .......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 22 2007, 05:46 PM~9059152
> *NO SE. PROLY IN PASADENA. OR DID IT ALL GET BOUGHT UP ALREADY? :biggrin:
> *


i told u id get something started!! :biggrin: ya i heard they are out some one stocked up.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2007, 07:25 PM~9060024
> *got wicked gas..  fk'n chinese food..mayne
> *


me too but I had four cheese hot pockets for lunch. Im not joking either :burn: :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 10:19 PM~9061545
> *:barf:
> *


uffin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 22 2007, 08:17 PM~9061530
> *me too but I had four cheese hot pockets for lunch. Im not joking either :burn:  :happysad:
> *


in other words u had puppies ina blanket??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 22 2007, 09:25 PM~9061588
> *uffin:
> *


Lol!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

what up slim?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2007, 08:52 PM~9060785
> *i told u id get something started!! :biggrin: ya i heard they are out some one stocked up.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 22 2007, 10:26 PM~9061604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grossed you out, my job is done :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SLIM THAT CHEVY ON MURALED OUT ZENITHS WIT SINGLE PUMP GON TEAR UP THAT BUMPER AFTER U GET DA SECRET PACKAGE THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> poopies in my chitter!!
> 
> 
> Photobucket"></a>ucket.com/albums/r86/abobooj/dog_drink_toilet.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2007, 03:53 PM~9059217
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, Emperor Goofy, cali rydah, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Love this weather. :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

hno: it's fuckin cold!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 07:55 AM~9063872
> *hno: it's fuckin cold!
> *


Exaggerator! Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2007, 08:24 AM~9063788
> *Love this weather. :cheesy:
> *


brrrrr my nips are hard.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2007, 09:02 AM~9063896
> *Exaggerator! Lol!
> *


you just named ra-ra's hopper.. "da exaggerator" :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 09:30 AM~9063951
> *you just named ra-ra's hopper.. "da exaggerator"  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 09:29 AM~9063948
> *brrrrr  my nips are hard.
> *


bet they stick out more than your dick does! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 07:30 AM~9063951
> *you just named ra-ra's hopper.. "da exaggerator"  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 09:43 AM~9064011
> *:0
> *


open wide!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 07:46 AM~9064027
> *open wide!!!!!
> *



*
while im yawnin at tha chipper.


that was a good name for it


clean: exaggerated
chrome: exaggerated
painted: exaggerated
wheels: chinas
inches: exaggerated
done for magnificos

EXAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRAAAATTTTEEEEEEEEDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GOOD NAME!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2007, 06:24 AM~9063788
> *Love this weather. :cheesy:
> *


bd lone can keep u warm


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 08:01 AM~9064100
> *bd lone can keep u warm
> *




:uh: 



UR STUFFS GOIN OUT LATER.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 08:05 AM~9064123
> *:uh:
> UR STUFFS GOIN OUT LATER.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 09:10 AM~9064154
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 08:29 AM~9063948
> *brrrrr  my nips are hard.
> *


Thanks for sharing. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 23 2007, 08:11 AM~9064159
> *:uh:
> *


sup homie. need some carpenter work on this trunk....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 09:12 AM~9064170
> *sup homie. need some carpenter work on this trunk....
> *


now that the car is lifted again, bring it by the house and we'll get to work on it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 23 2007, 08:14 AM~9064178
> *now that the car is lifted again, bring it by the house and we'll get to work on it
> *


sittin on phone books :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 09:14 AM~9064183
> *sittin on phone books  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: forgot


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 08:30 AM~9063951
> *you just named ra-ra's hopper.. "da exaggerator"  :roflmao:
> *


:0 mest up! Lol!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 08:14 AM~9064183
> *sittin on phone books  :uh:
> *




FUCK IT , JUS GET IT OVER THERE.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2007, 08:18 AM~9064210
> *:0 mest up!  Lol!
> *



U DID IT.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 08:41 AM~9064003
> *bet they stick out more than your dick does! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Craziness! Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 08:18 AM~9064214
> *FUCK IT , JUS GET IT OVER THERE.
> *


be nice if i had a seat to sit on :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 09:01 AM~9064100
> *bd lone can keep u warm
> *


Is that rite...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 10:00 AM~9064088
> *
> while im yawnin at tha chipper.
> that was a good name for it
> ...


no homie thats your car hoppin!

i guess you should name your car "OVER RATED"or "AINT DOING SHIT" with out your 14 batteries or your double pump to the front with a 12in lockup thinking you really smashing concrete. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 08:22 AM~9064250
> *no homie thats your car hoppin!
> 
> i guess you should name your car "OVER RATED"or "AINT DOING SHIT" with out your 14 batteries or your double pump to the front with a 12in lockup thinking you really smashing concrete.  :thumbsdown:
> *


hittin bumper WITH a bumper kit, gold zeniths on a 90'd out coupe i would consider "DOING IT" :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 09:19 AM~9064216
> *U DID IT.
> *


Haha! I didn't do anything. :angel:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 08:22 AM~9064250
> *no homie thats your car hoppin!
> 
> i guess you should name your car "OVER RATED"or "AINT DOING SHIT" with out your 14 batteries or your double pump to the front with a 12in lockup thinking you really smashing concrete.  :thumbsdown:
> *



*IT HAS A NAME "ALREADY FAMOUS" DIDNT U SEE IT IN THE NEW LOWRIDER ? I'LL BY U A COPY AND APLQUE SO U CAN PUT IT UP IN UR ROOM FOR MOTIVATION , A LITTLE SECRET JUNK DONT GET IN THE BOOKS. THE OONLY 12" LOCK UP I HVE IS WHEN MY MEATS HARD , GET UR FACTS FROM ****** THAT KNOW ME, NOT 1S THAT JOCK ME AND I JUST APPOINTED U AS MY FAN CLUB PRESIDENT . FOR FREE, OF COURSE SO U CAN PUT THAT BREAD INTO UR CAR.  THE ONLY TIME UR JUNK HIT THE BACK BUMPER WAS WHEN THEY DRUG THAT SHIT ONTO THE TOW TRUCK.*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

12 inch lock up lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 08:29 AM~9064295
> *12 inch lock up lol
> *




STOP IT KENNY LEAVE THE CHEERLEADING TO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shit that aint cheering that shit was funny.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 10:24 AM~9064266
> *hittin bumper WITH a bumper kit, gold zeniths on a 90'd out coupe i would consider "DOING IT"  :biggrin:
> *


bumper kit! should i say weight kit! never mind got enough of that in the trunk with all them damn batteries to smash on a 12in lockup poor bumper never even had a chance dude smaahing with low lockup.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 08:32 AM~9064305
> *bumper kit! should i say weight kit! never mind got enough of that in the trunk with all them damn batteries to smash on a 12in lockup poor bumper never even had a chance dude smaahing with low lockup.
> *


was clean enuff for magazine coverage though.....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 08:32 AM~9064305
> *bumper kit! should i say weight kit! never mind got enough of that in the trunk with all them damn batteries to smash on a 12in lockup poor bumper never even had a chance dude smaahing with low lockup.
> *



I'M SURE 30 POUNDS MADE A DIFFERENCE. ONCE AGAIN THAT'S A MAN'S SET-UP . NOTHIN U KNOW ABOUT.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2007, 08:26 AM~9064275
> *Haha! I didn't do anything. :angel:
> *





YUP, U STARTED IT!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 10:27 AM~9064285
> *IT HAS A NAME "ALREADY FAMOUS" DIDNT U SEE IT IN THE NEW LOWRIDER ? I'LL BY U A COPY AND APLQUE SO U CAN PUT IT UP IN UR ROOM FOR MOTIVATION , A LITTLE SECRET JUNK DONT GET IN THE BOOKS. THE OONLY 12" LOCK UP I HVE IS WHEN MY MEATS HARD , GET UR FACTS FROM ****** THAT KNOW ME, NOT 1S THAT JOCK ME AND I JUST APPOINTED U AS MY FAN CLUB PRESIDENT . FOR FREE, OF COURSE SO U CAN PUT THAT BREAD INTO UR CAR.  THE ONLY TIME UR JUNK HIT THE BACK BUMPER WAS WHEN THEY DRUG THAT SHIT ONTO THE TOW TRUCK.
> *


THERE YOU GO WITH THAT GAY SHIT AGAIN! NOBODY WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR MEAT HARD!

I'LL GIVE YOU PROP'S THE CAR SMASHING BUMPER ON TAKE THAT CAR TO AZ,CALI,KANSAS CITY,DALLAS AND SEE WHAT THAT CAR DOES AGAINS SOME REAL TWO PUMP HOPPER'S SHIT I KNOW A DOUBLE IN HOUSTON THAT IS HITTIN MORE THAN THAT I KNOW TWO OR THREE IN HOUSTON THAT HITT MORE THAN THAT SHIT I DONT HAVE A DOUBLE YET :biggrin: BUT I GOT A SINGLE AND I WILL PUT THAT MUTHER FUCKER AGAINST YOUR DOUBLE ANY DAY OF THE WEEK AND IT STILL AINT FINISHED YET SHOULD I SAY THANK'S TO YOU HOMIE I AINT STUPID I KNOW WHERE YOU STAY SO WHY DONT YOU GET OFF LAYITLOW AND GO CHECK ON MY FRAME LIKE I NEW YOU WOULD


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

READ ALL THE POST FROM TODAY AND YOU TELL ME WHO HAS A CHEER TEAM!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 08:41 AM~9064376
> *THERE YOU GO WITH THAT GAY SHIT AGAIN! NOBODY WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR MEAT HARD!
> 
> I'LL GIVE YOU PROP'S THE CAR SMASHING BUMPER ON TAKE THAT CAR TO AZ,CALI,KANSAS CITY,DALLAS AND SEE WHAT THAT CAR DOES AGAINS SOME REAL TWO PUMP HOPPER'S SHIT I KNOW A DOUBLE IN HOUSTON THAT IS HITTIN MORE THAN THAT I KNOW TWO OR THREE IN HOUSTON THAT HITT MORE THAN THAT SHIT I DONT HAVE A DOUBLE YET :biggrin: BUT I GOT A SINGLE AND I WILL PUT THAT MUTHER FUCKER AGAINST YOUR DOUBLE ANY DAY OF THE WEEK AND IT STILL AINT FINISHED YET SHOULD I SAY THANK'S TO YOU HOMIE I AINT STUPID I KNOW WHERE YOU STAY SO WHY DONT YOU GET OFF LAYITLOW AND GO CHECK ON MY FRAME LIKE I NEW YOU WOULD
> *




I'LL GO TO ALL THEM PLACES, DRIVIN YOUR SHIT WONT EVEN MAKE IT TO MY TOWN. THERE U GO AGAIN SWINGIN ,TARZAN. AND AS FAR AS A DOUBLE U HAVIN TROUBLE FINISHIN A SINGLE . 
*I NEVER SAID MY SHIT WAS A HOPPER I SAID IT DOES SOME SERIOUS INCHES AND CLEAN.*
ANY DAY TOMMOROW SOUND S GOOD . I'LL TAKE OFF WORK AND PAY FOR UR GAS TO COME.  NOW U BLAMIN ME CUZ YO SHIT AINT DONE. OH YA I WNT OVER THERE FOR SOME PARTS THE OTHERR DAY, CUZ I HAD TO FIX THE RIDES FOR A VIDEO SHOOT. ONCE AGAIN SOMETHIN U'LL NEVER KNOW ABOUT. AND BELEIVE ME I DONT NEED TO ASK ABOUT ANYBODIES SHIT. WAS THERE FOR A MIN. AND UR SHIT WASNT EVEN ON MY MIND .


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 09:48 AM~9064421
> *READ ALL THE POST FROM TODAY AND YOU TELL ME WHO HAS A CHEER TEAM!
> *


SO WHEN IS "MY" FRAME GONNA BE READY???????


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

1 DUDE AND HE'S MY BOY . UR GUYS PMED ME AND GOT ON HERE THE OTHER DAY. AND?


STOPITKENNYWOOD.COMTHEY SAYIN UCHEERLEADINAGAIN
DONT TAKE THAT AWAY FROM EM.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

AH SHIT ! WUT UP NICK? DONT SAY NOTHIN EITHER! PLEASE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

arent u at work jots


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 09:37 AM~9064351
> *YUP, U STARTED IT!
> *


Dam I'm always startin trouble in this topic. Haha!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 08:55 AM~9064469
> *arent u at work jots
> *




YUP 20HR TO PLAY ON LIL :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 10:49 AM~9064428
> *I'LL GO TO ALL THEM PLACES, DRIVIN YOUR SHIT WONT EVEN MAKE IT TO MY TOWN. THERE U GO AGAIN SWINGIN ,TARZAN. AND AS FAR AS A DOUBLE U HAVIN TROUBLE FINISHIN A SINGLE .  I NEVER SAID MY SHIT WAS A HOPPER I SAID IT DOES SOME SERIOUS INCHES AND CLEAN. ANY DAY TOMMOROW SOUND S GOOD . I'LL TAKE OFF WORK AND PAY FOR UR GAS TO COME.  NOW U BLAMIN ME CUZ YO SHIT AINT DONE. OH YA I  WNT OVER THERE FOR SOME PARTS THE OTHERR DAY, CUZ I HAD TO FIX THE RIDES FOR A VIDEO SHOOT. ONCE AGAIN SOMETHIN U'LL NEVER KNOW ABOUT. AND BELEIVE ME I DONT NEED TO ASK ABOUT ANYBODIES SHIT. WAS THERE FOR A MIN. AND UR SHIT WASNT EVEN ON MY MIND .
> *


sure homie! i feel you on that one YOU WENT TO THE SHOP AND YOU DIDN'T EVEN HAVE MY FRAME ON YOUR MIND! UHMMMMMM SURE!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 08:58 AM~9064484
> *YUP 20HR TO PLAY ON LIL :biggrin:
> *


i didnt get off til 5am...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 09:02 AM~9064506
> *sure homie! i feel you on that one YOU WENT TO THE SHOP AND YOU DIDN'T EVEN HAVE MY FRAME ON YOUR MIND! UHMMMMMM SURE!
> *



FIXIN MY SHIT AND FINE HOES FROM THE SHOOT WAS ON MY MIND NOT NO HOE ASS SHITTY $200
G BODY. DIDNT EVN GO TO THE BACK CUZ I DIDNT FEEL LIKE LAUGHIN THAT DAY.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 09:04 AM~9064523
> *i didnt get off til 5am...
> *




DAMN I WAS GETTIN HERE WHEN U WER GETTIN HOME. :angry:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT'S SO FUNNY ABOUT A G-BODY FRAME GETTIN A FRAME WRAPP :dunno: the frame wrapp is 1,600 dollars thats funny why beacuse it aint a cadi?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 09:12 AM~9064566
> *WHAT'S SO FUNNY ABOUT A G-BODY FRAME GETTIN A FRAME WRAPP  :dunno: the frame wrapp is 1,600 dollars thats funny why beacuse it aint a cadi?
> *




GET A REAL CAR .

WRAP THAT FRAME.

COME SEE ME.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 23 2007, 09:13 AM~9064578
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

got to get back to my business! homie dont have time to play with you right now! later's so go charge your ready built car lot of batteries to charge.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 09:15 AM~9064597
> *got to get back to my business! homie dont have time to play with you right now! later's so go charge your ready built car lot of batteries to charge.
> *




I'LL HAVE GILERT CHARGE EM FOR ME WHILE HE REDOES MY BACK SUSPENSION. AND TAKES A BRAKE ON THAT FRAME WRAP . THATS HOW WE DO. BTW ILL PROBLY DONATYE MY BATTERIES TO THAT PLAC EIN PASADENA SO U CAN GET SOME MATCHING 1S. IMMA GO AHEAD AND GET SOME NEW 1S.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

real quicc Frankie, Dose La-La know what she is even talking about??
Weight in the booty kit? craccin on 12" strokes?
Hey La-La,keep Cali out your mouth rookie!

Frankie, I know why you love to wear you FAMOUS gear,I mean shit you got more fans then I dont know what homie!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 23 2007, 09:18 AM~9064629
> *real quicc Frankie, Dose La-La know what she is even talking about??
> Weight in the booty kit? craccin on 12" strokes?
> Hey La-La,keep Cali out your mouth rookie!
> ...




:biggrin: 


laterz la-la


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: cali rydah, Hobbychunt1, 1usamotorsports.com, Medusa, NIX CUSTOMS, mac2lac

:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 09:24 AM~9064266
> *hittin bumper WITH a bumper kit, gold zeniths on a 90'd out coupe i would consider "DOING IT"  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 23 2007, 09:33 AM~9064318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lonestar we cool.....
don't make me say it..... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 23 2007, 09:38 AM~9064786
> *lonestar we cool.....
> don't make me say it..... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 10:36 AM~9064340
> *I'M SURE 30 POUNDS MADE A DIFFERENCE. ONCE AGAIN THAT'S A MAN'S SET-UP . NOTHIN U KNOW ABOUT.
> 
> 
> ...


A bumper kit weighs 28lbs...... We all know I filled that one with lead when I did the upholstery on it...... :uh: Too bad that car needs that kit to perform :uh: :uh: 

















:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 10:56 AM~9064914
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

DAMN! SOME PEOPLE JUST CANT GET MY NAME OUT THERE MOUTH SAYING IT ALL WRONG AND SHIT IT'S *RA-RA * HOMIE! AND THE LAST TIME I CHECK INDIVIDUAL TX RYDA THIS CLOWN'N SHIT WAS BETWEEN YOU AND ME YOU DONT SEE ME BRING ANYBODY IN THIS SHIT YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT AND *I'M* STILL TALKING SHIT. *ME* NOT MY LIL FAN CLUB SO TILL YOU CAN TALK SHIT LIKE A MAN WITH OUT HELP FROM YOUR FAN CLUB, THATS COOL HOMIE I UNDERSTAND HOW* U*ROLL LIKE I SAID THE LAC IS CLEAN AND U BEEN IN THE GAME FOR HOW LONG? AND HOW OLD ARE YOU? U ARE SUPPOSE TO HAVE A CLEAN RIDE'S.... IT'S THE HOP THAT I'M TALKING ABOUT

AND FOR WHO EVER SAID KEEP CALI OUT MY MOUTH BITCH I HAVE A HOUSE IN MAD TOWN CALI.. AND I WAS BORN IN FRESNO CALI. SO I CAN SAY ANYTHING I WANT ABOUT CALI SO YOU CAN KEEP MY NAME AND WHAT I SAY OUT YOUR MOUTH BECAUSE THIS WAS BETWEEN ME AND YOUR BOY SO GET OFF HIS SAC AND MIND YOUR BUSINESS I REALLY DONT THINK A GROWN ASS MAN NEED'S ANOTHER RIDING ON HIS COAT TELL....... LATERZ HATTER

LIKE I SAID INDIVIDUAL TX RYDAH RIDE IS CLEAN CANT TAKE THAT FROM YOU BUT I WILL STILL HOPP MY SINGLE AGAINST YOUR DOUBLE ANY DAY JUST LET ME FINISH THIS RIDE AND IT'S WHAT EVER


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fan club :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 12:40 PM~9065258
> *fan club  :uh:
> *


FAN CLUB!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

there not need to be anyones fan club. franky can speak for himself. actually he doesnt have to, the cars he has/had do the speaking for him. you on the other hand i dont know. i dont know what u have built. post up some pics of your past rides., so we know its not all hype..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2007, 09:58 AM~9064932
> *A bumper kit weighs 28lbs...... We all know I filled that one with lead when I did the upholstery on it...... :uh: Too bad that car needs that kit to perform :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *




damn snitch!























:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

For those who haven't heard any details on the calendar.....this years calendar is fkn awesome.... I'm very impresses with the worked Provok and Alby did, Everyone worked there asses off and it really did show...

so for those who get it, you won't be disapointed, we even have a few rides from back in the 80's, and for those who'd seen the mural on my bike, you will be amazed at what we did...

So for this calendar I give it 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 23 2007, 11:40 AM~9065258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya'll ****** crazy!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 11:57 AM~9065379
> *For those who haven't heard any details on the calendar.....this years calendar is fkn awesome.... I'm very impresses with the worked Provok and Alby did, Everyone worked there asses off and it really did show...
> 
> so for those who get it, you won't be disapointed, we even have a few rides from back in the 80's, and for those who'd seen the mural on my bike, you will be amazed at what we did...
> ...



pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 23 2007, 10:58 AM~9065388
> *ya'll ****** crazy!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we cool, dont make me say it


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 12:49 PM~9065318
> *there not need to be anyones fan club. franky can speak for himself. actually he doesnt have to, the cars he has/had do the speaking for him. you on the other hand i dont know. i dont know what u have built. post up some pics of your past rides., so we know its not all hype..
> *


i'll get some and post them dont have any on my computer at my office.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 11:00 AM~9065410
> *i'll get some and post them dont have any on my computer at my office.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 12:49 PM~9065318
> *there not need to be anyones fan club. franky can speak for himself. actually he doesnt have to, the cars he has/had do the speaking for him. you on the other hand i dont know. i dont know what u have built. post up some pics of your past rides., so we know its not all hype..
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 11:02 AM~9065442
> *:0
> *


that goes for you too joto.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 10:37 AM~9065234
> *DAMN! SOME PEOPLE JUST CANT GET MY NAME OUT THERE MOUTH SAYING IT ALL WRONG AND SHIT IT'S RA-RA  HOMIE! AND THE LAST TIME I CHECK INDIVIDUAL TX RYDA THIS CLOWN'N SHIT WAS BETWEEN YOU AND ME YOU DONT SEE ME BRING ANYBODY IN THIS SHIT YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT AND I'M STILL TALKING SHIT. ME NOT MY LIL FAN CLUB SO TILL YOU CAN TALK SHIT LIKE A MAN WITH OUT HELP FROM YOUR FAN CLUB, THATS COOL HOMIE I UNDERSTAND HOW UROLL LIKE I SAID THE LAC IS CLEAN AND U BEEN IN THE GAME FOR HOW LONG? AND HOW OLD ARE YOU? U ARE SUPPOSE TO HAVE A CLEAN RIDE'S.... IT'S THE HOP THAT I'M TALKING ABOUT
> 
> AND FOR WHO EVER SAID KEEP CALI OUT MY MOUTH BITCH I HAVE A HOUSE IN MAD TOWN CALI.. AND I WAS BORN IN FRESNO CALI. SO I CAN SAY ANYTHING I WANT ABOUT CALI SO YOU CAN KEEP MY NAME AND WHAT I SAY OUT YOUR MOUTH BECAUSE THIS WAS BETWEEN ME AND YOUR BOY SO GET OFF HIS SAC AND MIND YOUR BUSINESS I REALLY DONT THINK A GROWN ASS MAN NEED'S ANOTHER RIDING ON HIS COAT TELL.......    LATERZ SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN * AND IF SOMEONE WANTS TO GET ON HERE AND SAY SHIT IT'S A PUBLIC FORUM . THE ONLY REASON U TALK SHIT IS CUZ U ON THE COMP. AND YOULL PROBLY BE ALL LOUD AND SHIT ON THE 4TH W/ NO CAR BTW CUZ U GONNA HAVE A CREW.
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 11:00 AM~9065410
> *i'll get some and post them dont have any on my computer at my office.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 01:06 PM~9065477
> *that goes for you too joto.
> *


wtf u need pics for.. you came with cash and bought the shit i had.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

hno: hno: GOTA LOVE LAYITLOW 


GIVE ME A H
GIVE ME A A
GIVE ME A T
GIVE ME A E 
GIVE ME A R 
GIVE ME A S

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2007, 11:10 AM~9065516
> *hno:  hno: GOTA LOVE LAYITLOW
> GIVE ME A H
> GIVE ME A A
> ...



*
IT'S HATTERS*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 11:59 AM~9065400
> *we cool, dont make me say it
> *


you liked that one didn't you.... :biggrin: ....haha.....


STOP ALL THE HATTIN'!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 11:11 AM~9065531
> *
> 
> IT'S HATTERS
> *


 :angry:  SPELL CHECK INDIVIDUALTXRYDER2008 VERSION 2.0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2007, 10:51 AM~9064443
> *SO WHEN IS "MY" FRAME GONNA BE READY???????
> *


RA RA IS BUILDING U A FRAME TOO! THEM HE MUST BE REAL GOOD BECAUSE LAST I HEARD HE WAS BUILDING HIS TOO..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR RA RA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LIL GONE WILD!!O7 WAT UP PEEPS...... :nicoderm:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2007, 11:59 AM~9065399
> *pics?
> *


HAHA I got em all :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2007, 11:34 AM~9065712
> *LIL GONE WILD!!O7 WAT UP PEEPS...... :nicoderm:
> *


yea bout time this topic got some flavor other than bigpimps hotpocktest and latins pics of poop!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 23 2007, 11:37 AM~9065234
> *DAMN! SOME PEOPLE JUST CANT GET MY NAME OUT THERE MOUTH SAYING IT ALL WRONG AND SHIT IT'S RA-RA  HOMIE! AND THE LAST TIME I CHECK INDIVIDUAL TX RYDA THIS CLOWN'N SHIT WAS BETWEEN YOU AND ME YOU DONT SEE ME BRING ANYBODY IN THIS SHIT YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT AND I'M STILL TALKING SHIT. ME NOT MY LIL FAN CLUB SO TILL YOU CAN TALK SHIT LIKE A MAN WITH OUT HELP FROM YOUR FAN CLUB, THATS COOL HOMIE I UNDERSTAND HOW UROLL LIKE I SAID THE LAC IS CLEAN AND U BEEN IN THE GAME FOR HOW LONG? AND HOW OLD ARE YOU? U ARE SUPPOSE TO HAVE A CLEAN RIDE'S.... IT'S THE HOP THAT I'M TALKING ABOUT
> 
> AND FOR WHO EVER SAID KEEP CALI OUT MY MOUTH BITCH I HAVE A HOUSE IN MAD TOWN CALI.. AND I WAS BORN IN FRESNO CALI. SO I CAN SAY ANYTHING I WANT ABOUT CALI SO YOU CAN KEEP MY NAME AND WHAT I SAY OUT YOUR MOUTH BECAUSE THIS WAS BETWEEN ME AND YOUR BOY SO GET OFF HIS SAC AND MIND YOUR BUSINESS I REALLY DONT THINK A GROWN ASS MAN NEED'S ANOTHER RIDING ON HIS COAT TELL.......    LATERZ HATTER
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ok LA-LA! You think cause you was born in mutt-town you get any respect?
I wasnt sticcing up for my homie, I was talking about the weak bullshit smacc talk you was bringing to the table! 
Go bacc and read my post u fuccin lame.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

looking for a front windshild for my bros. 84 cuttles. and the left back window(small one) if anybody has them pm, Thanks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I dont even like INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER! :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: 
Im just here to speek whats on my mind... I had alot to do with the build of his car. If that makes me a cheerleader then I guess I am!!!!!  

Okay I lied Frankes my homie :cheesy: 

I dont know you Ra-Ra, but instead of talkin you need to pull somethin out.... Once you do that, win or loose then talk all you want.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh: server sux! :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 23 2007, 11:13 AM~9065551
> *you liked that one didn't you.... :biggrin: ....haha.....
> STOP ALL THE HATTIN'!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

25 LOWRIDERS IN HOUSTON AND YOU GUYS CAN'T GET ALONG SO YOU START SHIT WITH THE 12 IN SAN ANTONIO..I DON'T GET IT..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I think it's just friendly competition......all the clownin back and forth makes the day go by.....hope no drama comes out of it for real......  

looking forward to the hop though...... :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 23 2007, 05:20 PM~9067573
> *I think it's just friendly competition......all the clownin back and forth makes the day go by.....hope no drama comes out of it for real......
> 
> looking forward to the hop though...... :biggrin:
> *


has to be up to Frankie's level to even be considered competition and from what I can tell on here...that's not the case..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 05:22 PM~9067582
> *has to be up to Frankie's level to even be considered competition and from what I can tell on here...that's not the case..
> *


but then again what do I know?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 23 2007, 03:20 PM~9067573
> *I think it's just friendly competition......all the clownin back and forth makes the day go by.....hope no drama comes out of it for real......
> 
> looking forward to the hop though...... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 02:47 PM~9067411
> *25 LOWRIDERS IN HOUSTON AND YOU GUYS CAN'T GET ALONG SO YOU START SHIT WITH THE 12 IN SAN ANTONIO..I DON'T GET IT..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 03:22 PM~9067582
> *has to be up to Frankie's level to even be considered competition and from what I can tell on here...that's not the case..
> *


FAN CLUB :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Oct 23 2007, 04:47 PM~9067411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk that.. i mean da shit i say.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 01:09 PM~9065508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice office :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 23 2007, 04:20 PM~9067573
> *I think it's just friendly competition......all the clownin back and forth makes the day go by.....hope no drama comes out of it for real......
> 
> looking forward to the hop though...... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2007, 01:46 PM~9065795
> *yea bout time this topic got some flavor other than bigpimps hotpocktest and latins pics of poop!
> *


miggah, i'm not the one posting poop pics in houston lowrider topic :twak: 

you got me confused with rivi-estilizo. :buttkick:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*whoring by....*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2007, 06:10 PM~9067857
> *nice office  :biggrin:
> *


just like yours huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

honeydip coming over 2nite.. gonna really go all out.. no hot pockets this time.. fajitaz on da george foreman.. and no, thats not blurry..thats the steam!! 

mayne!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 06:02 PM~9068217
> * honeydip coming over 2nite..    gonna really go all out.. no hot pockets this time.. fajitaz on da george foreman..   and no, thats not blurry..thats the steam!!
> 
> mayne!!!
> ...


Is that a new name for me? :uh: :roflmao: jk!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2007, 07:13 PM~9068274
> *Is that a new name for me? :uh: :roflmao: jk!
> *


ugh.. no.. get over it. you had your chance. see fajitaz grillin and start having 2nd thoughts huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 06:23 PM~9067987
> *just like yours huh?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 07:02 PM~9068217
> *honeydip coming over 2nite..    gonna really go all out.. no hot pockets this time.. fajitaz on da george foreman..  and no, thats not blurry..thats the steam!!
> 
> mayne!!!
> ...


got ribeyes on tha george foreman as we speek :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 06:15 PM~9068285
> *ugh.. no..  get over it.  you had your chance.  see fajitaz grillin and start having 2nd thoughts huh?
> *


:tears:


:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Big Empire......


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Can someone help me out, how did the competition get started between Ra Ra and Individuals? I was tryen to read back, but too much too read.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, *Homer Pimpson*, switches4life, 1984CADDY, NoCaddyLikeMine

whats up??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 23 2007, 06:17 PM~9068767
> *Can someone help me out, how did the competition get started between Ra Ra and Individuals? I was tryen to read back, but too much too read.
> *


page 5500 is how it all started..

who's ra-ra anyway ?? :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2007, 07:18 PM~9068778
> *5 Members: cali rydah, Homer Pimpson, switches4life, 1984CADDY, NoCaddyLikeMine
> 
> whats up??
> *


Chilling watching the hype build up and as long everyone keeps it about the cars this should be a bad ass show.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 23 2007, 06:17 PM~9068767
> *Can someone help me out, how did the competition get started between Ra Ra and Individuals? I was tryen to read back, but too much too read.
> *


i think they were best friends long time ago r something :biggrin: but the truth is that the single pump hoppin comp, IS JUST GOING TO B BAD ASS, :cheesy: cause, everybody, is trying to take on everybody. can;t wait 4 magnificos show!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 23 2007, 06:25 PM~9068834
> *Chilling watching the hype build up and as long everyone keeps it about the cars this should be a bad ass show.
> *


i dont think it would go further than cars... but who knows.. hope it stays lowriding... u know how i do ...just drink on it :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2007, 06:24 AM~9063788
> *Love this weather. :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already.com mayne


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2007, 08:36 PM~9068892
> *already.com mayne
> *


/wutitdew.org


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali rydah, *sic713*
:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, NoCaddyLikeMine, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, Gallo

what it do??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 23 2007, 08:17 PM~9068767
> *Can someone help me out, how did the competition get started between Ra Ra and Individuals? I was tryen to read back, but too much too read.
> *


not the club jus a person in the club.....big "I"


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Flood control is enabled on this board, please wait 28 seconds before replying or posting a new topic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 23 2007, 09:00 PM~9069043
> *Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.
> *


sux


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2007, 09:00 PM~9069040
> *4 Members: cali rydah, NoCaddyLikeMine, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Gallo
> 
> what it do??
> *


jus came from lookin at the chevy lookin nice


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2007, 07:02 PM~9069066
> *jus came from lookin at the chevy lookin nice
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2007, 07:02 PM~9069066
> *jus came from lookin at the chevy lookin nice
> *


picks r it's just ur imagination :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2007, 10:39 PM~9061708
> *SLIM THAT CHEVY ON MURALED OUT ZENITHS WIT SINGLE PUMP GON TEAR UP THAT BUMPER AFTER U GET DA SECRET PACKAGE THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i already got a new bumperrrrrrrr painted and all but we wont get it this weekend


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2007, 07:02 PM~9069066
> *jus came from lookin at the chevy lookin nice
> *


will be nicer friday night


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2007, 07:08 PM~9069122
> *will be nicer friday night
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2007, 08:21 PM~9068812
> *page 5500 is how it all started..
> 
> <span style='color:red'>EXACTLY!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 09:09 PM~9069128
> *EXACTLY!
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 23 2007, 09:06 PM~9069101
> *picks r it's just ur imagination :biggrin:
> *


better look on myspace cuz das da onlyway you gonna see it


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2007, 09:00 PM~9069042
> *not the club jus a person in the club.....big "I"
> *


Thats what i meant. 
Title for Title? That would make it interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 07:09 PM~9069128
> *EXACTLY!
> *


i guess he tryin to bring some excitement to the show on the fourth... keep hearing about a single pump hopper :dunno: guess i will wait until the 4th :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Whats up Juan KT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2007, 09:10 PM~9069141
> *better look on myspace cuz das da onlyway you gonna see it
> *


when you gonna bring it by my hood again? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, NoCaddyLikeMine, JUSTDEEZ, Medusa, snyper99, *sic713*

dont u have somebody's car to paint??? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2007, 07:10 PM~9069141
> *better look on myspace cuz das da onlyway you gonna see it
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2007, 09:13 PM~9069171
> *when you gonna bring it by my hood again? :biggrin:
> *


i dont know....... when im ready to put my kit on it ......so get to lookin for me one


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2007, 07:08 PM~9069121
> *i already got a new bumperrrrrrrr painted and all but we wont get it this weekend
> *


Y WOOOOHAPPEEEEENNN?????????? :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 23 2007, 06:25 PM~9068836
> *i think ra-ra's been jockin him now long time now r something :biggrin: but the truth is that the single pump hoppin comp, IS JUST GOING TO B BAD ASS, :cheesy:  cause, everybody, is trying to take on everybody. can;t wait 4 magnificos show!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 07:37 PM~9069387
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2007, 06:26 PM~9068842
> *i dont think it would go further than cars... but who knows.. hope it stays lowriding... u know how i do ...just drink on it  :biggrin:
> *


We keepin it gangsta, and rara's only gonna have pom-poms not a switch cord in his hand.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 23 2007, 07:11 PM~9069148
> *Thats what i meant.
> Title for Title? That would make it interesting. :biggrin:
> *




might ass well hop for my $12k against his $500.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 07:40 PM~9069414
> *We keepin it gangsta, and rara's only gonna have pom-poms not a switch cord in his hand.
> *


 :0 imma have a cup of alcohol watchin it all go down :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up chuy..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2007, 07:41 PM~9069428
> *:0  imma have a cup of alcohol watchin it all go down  :biggrin:
> *




ALL I GONNA SEE IS MY 12" LOCK UP.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 07:47 PM~9069480
> *ALL I GONNA SEE IS MY 12" LOCK UP.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Members: RAGALAC,* blueDemon97*
SUP FAT SHIT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2007, 06:11 PM~9067866
> *miggah, i'm not the one posting poop pics in houston lowrider topic  :twak:
> 
> you got me confused with rivi-estilizo.  :buttkick:
> *




:uh: 


hay tengo mas :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

http://i24.tinypic.com/11aikgi.jpghttp://i...com/11aikgi.jpg them comp trippin...wat night crew just clocked in!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2007, 10:10 PM~9069643
> *http://i24.tinypic.com/11aikgi.jpghttp://i...com/11aikgi.jpg them comp trippin...wat night crew just clocked in!
> *


wut does that car say on the back?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

HAS N E 1 SEEN A CUTLASS, MONTECARLO, OR REGAL THAT SAYS SOUTH WEST ON THE BACK. ITS A FUCKED UP CAR DRIVEN BY A BLACK DUDE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2007, 09:08 PM~9069122
> *will be nicer friday night
> *


you must not be the one painting it then. :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Oct 23 2007, 07:13 PM~9069167
> *Whats up Juan KT
> *



Working on Hoppers. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 08:12 PM~9069658
> *wut does that car say on the back?
> *




CAN'T FUCK W/ A S.A. LAC SO I GOT THIS REGAL.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 10:12 PM~9069658
> *wut does that car say on the back?
> *


says DEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 08:14 PM~9069674
> *HAS N E 1 SEEN A CUTLASS, MONTECARLO, OR REGAL THAT SAYS SOUTH WEST ON THE BACK. ITS A FUCKED UP CAR DRIVEN BY A BLACK DUDE
> *


all day, everyday on the sw side of houston.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 10:16 PM~9069690
> *CAN'T FUCK W/ A S.A. LAC SO I GOT THIS REGAL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 10:18 PM~9069707
> *says DEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  NUUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :biggrin: madaphuka :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2007, 10:18 PM~9069716
> *all day, everyday on the sw side of houston.... :0
> *


4 real?

where at in the south west


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 10:19 PM~9069729
> *4 real?
> 
> where at in the south west
> *


da side wif all da katrina evacs


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 08:19 PM~9069729
> *4 real?
> 
> where at in the south west
> *


 :nono: :nono: no snitchin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 10:12 PM~9069658
> *wut does that car say on the back?
> *


It says "I gas hopped all the way to Pasadena Jail" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 08:21 PM~9069742
> *da side wif all da katrina evacs
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

that dude cut up my boy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

saw a dude in a lt blue g body with a sticker on the back window 2 or 3 weeks ago on Wilcrest. think it was a 4dr regal not sure, was on 13's :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 08:21 PM~9069742
> *da side wif all da katrina evacs
> *


dats everywhere aint it??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2007, 10:22 PM~9069748
> *It says "I gas hopped all the way to Pasadena Jail"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 10:22 PM~9069756
> *that dude cut up my boy
> *


with a filero or on the pista?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2007, 10:22 PM~9069748
> *It says "I gas hopped all the way to Pasadena Jail"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats fked up cuz its true :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2007, 10:23 PM~9069771
> *thats fked up cuz its true :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yep, one hlc christmas toy drive. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2007, 10:23 PM~9069760
> *dats everywhere aint it??
> *


not my hood


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2007, 10:23 PM~9069767
> *with a filero or on the pista?
> *


with a filero


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2007, 10:23 PM~9069771
> *thats fked up cuz its true :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yep, one hlc christmas toy drive. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 10:24 PM~9069779
> *with a filero
> *


you sure he wasn't puerto rican??? "knife"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

shit it could of been


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 10:24 PM~9069779
> *with a filero
> *


definately can't be mexican.. we done came up since the cuttin days.. we all got gats. :guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 08:14 PM~9069674
> *HAS N E 1 SEEN A CUTLASS, MONTECARLO, OR REGAL THAT SAYS SOUTH WEST ON THE BACK. ITS A FUCKED UP CAR DRIVEN BY A BLACK DUDE
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 08:28 PM~9069794
> *definately can't be mexican.. we done came up since the cuttin days.. we all got gats.  :guns:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2007, 10:30 PM~9069806
> *
> *


i knew someone was going to say some shit like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2007, 10:30 PM~9069806
> *
> *


x2. even white folks kind of act black. holla!

htowncaddy here i fixed the link to the piston....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry9069809


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

rechrome bumper kit,,chrome done by superior chrome,missing one light,like new 400.00 firm,,87 header panel complete minus driver side grill 250.00 firm,,please pm for more info....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 23 2007, 10:34 PM~9069831
> *rechrome bumper kit,,chrome done by superior chrome,missing one light,like new 400.00 firm,,87 header panel complete minus driver side grill 250.00 firm,,please pm for more info....
> *


PICS?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 23 2007, 08:34 PM~9069831
> *rechrome bumper kit,,chrome done by superior chrome,missing one light,like new 400.00 firm,,87 header panel complete minus driver side grill 250.00 firm,,please pm for more info....
> *




WUT U TALKIN BOUT?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2007, 08:32 PM~9069821
> *x2.  even white folks try to act black.  holla!
> 
> htowncaddy  here i fixed the link to the piston....
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 10:12 PM~9069658
> *wut does that car say on the back?
> *


its says ' if u scared STAY at HOME' i aint scared to HOP!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2007, 08:48 PM~9069910
> *its says ' if u scared STAY at HOME' i aint scared to  HOP!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 23 2007, 07:14 PM~9069179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.. , ill be doing something else ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> *not yours..*
> im workin on something for de la raza cc right now..
> then back to the 78 monte
> 
> :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2007, 09:21 PM~9070124
> *ok
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 23 2007, 08:34 PM~9069831
> *rechrome bumper kit,,chrome done by superior chrome,missing one light,like new 400.00 firm,,87 header panel complete minus driver side grill 250.00 firm,,please pm for more info....
> *


chrome is A++ fidel dont fuck around


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2007, 08:48 PM~9069910
> *its says ' if u scared STAY at HOME' i aint scared to  HOP!!!
> *




NO PEGGO!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2007, 10:14 PM~9069674
> *HAS N E 1 SEEN A CUTLASS, MONTECARLO, OR REGAL THAT SAYS SOUTH WEST ON THE BACK. ITS A FUCKED UP CAR DRIVEN BY A BLACK DUDE
> *


its a red regal ....he hulled that bitch out allready it was clean when it was a marcustoms it says south west on the plates..... has a 4 pump setup 8 batts


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 24 2007, 01:25 AM~9070685
> *NO PEGGO!
> *


si pego, como 3 veses...it was on its way down clown! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 23 2007, 10:16 PM~9069690
> *CAN'T FUCK W/ A S.A. LAC SO I GOT THIS REGAL.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :twak: :biggrin: thing is i get tired of the same car, so i have too build something diffrent every now and then.,


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 23 2007, 10:15 PM~9069682
> *Working on Hoppers. :biggrin:
> *


  hno: U SAID WHAT!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2007, 10:18 PM~9069718
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what! u shit aint even lifted..get ur shit lifted and come play w the big boyz.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 23 2007, 10:23 PM~9069771
> *thats fked up cuz its true :0
> *


and got out of there in a couple of minutes! then got my car back and hopped on home.  jail aint shit try the pin.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2007, 06:27 AM~9071471
> *si pego, como 3 veses...it was on its way down clown! :biggrin:
> *


peggo?? como "sas por atras"?? or what you talmbout willis? :dunno:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 23 2007, 11:53 PM~9070344
> *si
> *


senor


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

anyone wanna do something strange for some change?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ITS GOING DOWN NOV. 4TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 24 2007, 07:14 AM~9071594
> *ITS GOING DOWN NOV. 4TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2007, 07:43 AM~9071505
> *what! u shit aint even lifted..get ur shit lifted and come play w the big boyz.
> *


gas hoppin hoo doo 80's cars, aint exactly playing with the big boyz, way i see it. :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 24 2007, 06:14 AM~9071594
> *ITS GOING DOWN NOV. 4TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


And I'm Not Talking Bout The Hop!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2007, 10:48 PM~9069910
> *its says ' if u scared STAY at HOME' i aint scared to  HOP!!!
> *


must be the panish version

IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 07:40 AM~9071905
> *must be the panish version
> 
> IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH
> *


slim..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSmMoVf1j_8


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 11:15 AM~9072355
> *slim..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSmMoVf1j_8
> *


Man now I want a beer!!! nothin like the real shyt!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuROEBQrXEU

part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYbqdIjJbXQ

part 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlCY2218_NE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 24 2007, 08:33 AM~9071660
> *And I'm Not Talking Bout The Hop!!
> *


must be talmbout the aint shit haaanin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 11:15 AM~9072355
> *slim..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSmMoVf1j_8
> *


wreckin dem boyz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

crank that soldier boy


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 08:28 AM~9071645
> *gas hoppin hoo doo 80's cars, aint exactly playing with the big boyz, way i see it.  :0
> *


then just build ur self a hopper or just a car with hydros so i can go hop on ur ass, and show u what it do!!!u have a car on spokes and u say u have a lowrider....haha! lift that bitch dont be scared....let me know if u need help u wouldnt know where to start. :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 09:40 AM~9071905
> *must be the panish version
> 
> IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH
> *


remember slim dont be a follower all ur life make changes in it.. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2007, 05:39 AM~9071499
> *:worship:  :worship:  :twak:  :biggrin: thing is i get tired of the same car, so i have too build something diffrent every now and then.,
> *




*you know what would change it alot ? 90 ur coupe all the way not just the header panel ,since it aint even a fleet.*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 06:28 AM~9071645
> *gas hoppin hoo doo 80's cars, aint exactly playing with the big boyz, way i see it.  :0
> *



:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2007, 06:48 AM~9071693
> *Craziness!
> *



*
"getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!"*


and u started it all ................................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 24 2007, 01:02 PM~9073144
> *
> "getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> ...


shes always in tha mix! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2007, 12:26 PM~9072879
> *then just build ur self a hopper or just a car with hydros so i can go hop on ur ass, and show u what it do!!!u have a car on spokes and u say u have a lowrider....haha! lift that bitch dont be scared....let me know if u need help u wouldnt know where to start. :0
> *


my z's worth more then ur whole lac.. and cuttin da 68 is in da works, already got 4 pumps.. batteries be here soon (i hope).. and if u go back in this thread a few months..even said it was gonna take me time.. i aint rich like ya'll dudes with g-bodys. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2007, 11:08 AM~9073210
> *shes always in tha mix! :cheesy:
> *





 *shicks............................................* :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 09:48 AM~9072554
> *part 1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuROEBQrXEU
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 12:08 PM~9073216
> *my z's worth more then ur whole lac..  and cuttin da 68 is in da works, already got 4 pumps.. batteries be here soon (i hope)..  and if u go back in this thread a few months..even said it was gonna take me time.. i aint rich like ya'll dudes with g-bodys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


better reinforce the floorboards.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 12:04 PM~9072696
> *
> 
> 
> *


looks familiar


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 12:14 PM~9072781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you should be hung from your testicles for posting that shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 11:42 AM~9073459
> *looks familiar
> *


kandy paint shining aint it.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 03:09 PM~9074135
> *kandy paint shining aint it.
> *


hey do you know whos on this song?
http://www.divshare.com/download/1353711-bac
it sounds like will-lean is in there somewhere


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 24 2007, 01:12 PM~9074164
> *hey do you know whos on this song?
> http://www.divshare.com/download/1353711-bac
> it sounds like will-lean is in there somewhere
> *


nah, its not willean the chemist the cocaine cowboy. i dont know who that is. its a good jam. sounds low-budget or underground...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS WILL BE THE LAST TIME I POST TILL THE SHOW. WORKING ON THE RIDE NO TIME FOR KID GAME.

INDIVIDUAL TX RYDA A HOMIE I WILL SEE YOU NOV 4TH TO ME IT'S ALL ABOUT THE RIDE'S IF YOU WANT SOMETHING ELSE IT'S WHAT EVER.

BUT YOU SEEM TO BE A RESPECTED MEMBER IN YOUR CLUB. BUT YOU SHOULD ACT LIKE A RESPECTED MEMBER IN YOUR CLUB AND GET OFF ALL THE SHIT TALKING I'M THE MAN TYPE DEAL. LOOK WHAT IT MAKES YOUR CLUB LOOK LIKE IT MIGHT BE YOU TALKING SHIT BUT ON YOUR AVATR IT SAY INDIVIDUALS AND I KNOW THEY ARE BETTER THAN JUST SHIT TALKING SO!

MY CLUB MIGHT NOT BE THE BIGGIEST OR THE BEST CLUB OUT THERE BUT IT'S MY CLUB AND NO MATTER WHAT I'M GOING TO REP MY CLUB AND MY CITY TO THE FULLIEST JUST LIKE IF IT WAS A BIG WELL RESPECTED CLUB WE MIGHT NOT HAVE FULL SHOW RIDE WE ARE MORE A CLEAN STREET CLUB BUT WE GOT SOME CLEAN RIDES 
NOV 4TH HOMIE IT WILL BE ARE TIME TO SHINE IF ARE CARS PLACE THEY PLACE IF THEY DONT THEY DONT IF WE WIN THE HOP WE WIN THE HOP BUT I GOT TO MUCH PRIDE IN MY CLUB TO LET ANOTHER MAN BRING ME DOWN TO HIS LEVEL THIS STARTED ABOUT HOPPIN YOU WANTED TO TAKE IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL WITH YOUR PIMP HAND IF THATS WHAT YOU WANT TO DO IT AINT NOTHING TO TAKE OFF MY CLUB SHIRT AND HANDLE THING LIKE A MAN I GOT A FAMILIY TO BRO I'M NOT GOING TO LOOKING FOR SHIT TO START LIKE THAT BUT IF IT DOES FUCK IT! LIKE I SAID I AINT NO BITCH! 

SO DO WHAT YOU DO BUT FUCK IT KEEP IT LOWRIDING!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2007, 08:26 PM~9069290
> *i dont know....... when im ready to put my kit on it ......so get to lookin for me one
> *


ARE U GOING TO GET ONE WITH LEAD.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

the actions of one person can and will affect the entire club, but it shouldn't make everyone view the entire club as wrong.....

just my opinion so don't let it affect the way you view the rest of my club in a negative manner.... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 01:20 PM~9074231
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *




X100000000000000000000


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*I'LL BE ON LIL STILL EVERYDAY TILL THE SHOW AND THEN AFTER.*




















AND STILL BE READY FOR WHATEVER.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 24 2007, 12:02 PM~9073144
> *
> "getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> ...


That's jus wrong! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2007, 12:08 PM~9073210
> *shes always in tha mix! :cheesy:
> *


Ole lying ass! Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 10:14 AM~9072781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i cant believe u just did that.. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2007, 01:38 PM~9074362
> *the actions of one person can and will affect the entire club, but it shouldn't make everyone view the entire club as wrong.....
> 
> just my opinion so don't let it affect the way you view the rest of my club in a negative manner.... :biggrin:
> *


i think its a cheap shot whenever someone says you make your club look bad.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 03:08 PM~9074626
> *i think its a cheap shot whenever someone says you make your club look bad.
> *


HE KNOW ITS A NEGATIVE COMMENT OR HE WOULDNT HAVE POSTED THE SECOND COMMENT IN RED dont let it affect the way you view the rest of my club in a negative manner....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 24 2007, 03:09 PM~9074135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2007, 03:38 PM~9074362
> *the actions of one person can and will affect the entire club, but it shouldn't make everyone view the entire club as wrong.....
> 
> just my opinion so don't let it affect the way you view the rest of my club in a negative manner.... :biggrin:
> *


fk you and ur club


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2007, 04:33 PM~9074824
> *Lol
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I see ya down there...spying! What's up co-worker! :wave: lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 03:33 PM~9074832
> *
> *


What's up Danny? How were those fajitas? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2007, 03:39 PM~9074874
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm always down! 


Unless I'm too tired.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2007, 03:43 PM~9074904
> *I'm always down!
> Unless I'm too tired.
> *



done deal then. 

red bull gives you wings...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2007, 03:44 PM~9074914
> *done deal then.
> 
> red bull gives you wings...
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. i'm going sunday oct 28, to the halloween special at 

www.theshowboatdrivein.com
gates open at 6pm.1st show at dusk..
22422 fm2920
hockley tx 77447
281-351-5224

1st screen is monster house/teen wolf (fk that)
2nd screen is saw iv/interview with a vampire (i'll probably only stay for 1st movie)

for both movies, you can leave after first.. or show up in between
$5 per adult (13+) 
$4 per child (2-12)
free for infants

anybody else down?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2007, 04:37 PM~9074855
> *What's up Danny? How were those fajitas? :cheesy:
> *


damn..they good.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 02:50 PM~9074972
> *aight.. i'm going sunday oct 28, to the halloween special at
> 
> www.theshowboatdrivein.com
> ...



are u hot????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 03:52 PM~9074987
> *damn..they good..    :biggrin:
> *


Lol! That's cool. They looked good. Made me hungry.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 24 2007, 04:53 PM~9074997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda came by for some.. had bunch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2007, 04:01 PM~9074561
> *Ole lying ass! Lol!
> *


white people dont lie!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Oct 24 2007, 03:08 PM~9074120
> *:uh: you should be hung from your testicles for posting that shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 24 2007, 03:08 PM~9074626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk you tubbs.......go work on one of your pieces of shit.......or eat some hot pockets......fat fker......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 04:04 PM~9075083
> *:uh:
> shoulda came by for some..  had bunch
> *


I wasn't invited. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2007, 04:15 PM~9075184
> *white people dont lie!
> *


No comment! Lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2007, 05:33 PM~9075331
> *No comment! Lol!
> *


yeah cuz you dont know any real white people :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 24 2007, 04:43 PM~9075384
> *yeah cuz you dont know any real white people :biggrin:
> *


So you and your homie aren't real white boys? Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2007, 02:43 PM~9074904
> *I'm always down!
> Unless I'm too tired.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2007, 06:05 PM~9075575
> *So you and your homie aren't real white boys? Lol!
> *


DEM ******* GOT CADILLACS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 05:14 PM~9075635
> *DEM ******* GOT CADILLACS
> *




ummm thats racist...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 02:31 PM~9074818
> *fk you and ur club
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2007, 04:18 PM~9075656
> *ummm thats racist...
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2007, 06:20 PM~9075672
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2007, 03:25 PM~9075274
> *but you know how that goes......all it takes is for one person to get shit riled up and then it will reflect on the rest of the club.....just let one person is BALLIN and then everyone in the club is BALLIN.....
> 
> 
> ...



SAME GOES W/ CARS IF WE LET SHIT IN...................U KNOW THE REST

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 04:14 PM~9075635
> *DEM ******* GOT CADILLACS
> *




YA THEY DO!

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2007, 06:18 PM~9075656
> *ummm thats racist...
> *


IONGIVAFUC.COM/NIGGAWHAT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 04:23 PM~9075694
> *IONGIVAFUC.COM/NIGGAWHAT
> *


still racist.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2007, 06:24 PM~9075699
> *still racist.. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2007, 06:24 PM~9075699
> *still racist.. :biggrin:
> *


STILLDONTGIVAFUCK.COM


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2007, 05:24 PM~9075701
> *x2
> *



x3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 04:25 PM~9075703
> *STILLDONTGIVAFUCK.COM
> *


stillracist.org :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 05:14 PM~9075635
> *DEM ******* GOT CADILLACS
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2007, 05:25 PM~9075274
> *fk you tubbs.......go work on one of your pieces of shit.......or eat some hot pockets......fat fker......
> *


uh oh.. suppose to be all in fun..but someones feelings just got hurt.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SUP BIG PIMP, COMPANY MAN..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2007, 05:31 PM~9075315
> *I wasn't invited. :uh:
> *


coulda been


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 05:35 PM~9075798
> *coulda been
> *



she was busy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 06:35 PM~9075789
> *SUP BIG PIMP, COMPANY MAN..
> *


same o' same o'.. putting in my 8 hours.. and hurting peoples feelings.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2007, 06:39 PM~9075822
> *she was busy.
> *


only for couple minutes, way i heard it :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 05:41 PM~9075851
> *only for couple minutes, way i heard it  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 04:41 PM~9075842
> *same o' same o'..  putting in my 8 hours.. and hurting peoples feelings.
> 
> 
> *


YEA IM PUTTING IN MY 5 HRS AND GETTIN A CHECK FOR 8.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 06:44 PM~9075882
> *YEA IM PUTTING IN MY 5 HRS AND GETTIN A CHECK FOR 8.
> *


gangsta.. oh..about that thing we discussed other day.. not the first thing..but the 2nd thing..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 04:47 PM~9075898
> *gangsta..    oh..about that thing we discussed other day..    not the first thing..but the 2nd thing..
> *


bitch i didnt pay attention to what you said a couple mintues ago what make u think i remember some shit from a couple days ago. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 05:56 PM~9075961
> *bitch i didnt pay attention to what you said a couple mintues ago what make u think i remember some shit from a couple days ago.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 06:56 PM~9075961
> *bitch i didnt pay attention to what you said a couple mintues ago what make u think i remember some shit from a couple days ago.  :uh:
> *


stop lying.. u know wtf i'm talking about.. :uh: Mr EyeFeelBad so i sent her roses, ballons and a teddy bear.. actin azz. sometimes i dunno about u no more.. u were actually more gangsta when u had ur pos civic on goldz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2007, 07:00 PM~9075990
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


oh..and answer your phone when i call you bitch.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: *sic713*, cali rydah, cartier01
:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 05:35 PM~9075798
> *coulda been
> *


But I wasn't.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 24 2007, 05:39 PM~9075822
> *she was busy.
> *


I'm always busy. That's why I'm always tired. Lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the latest


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so much drama whos going to the juiced car show on sunday


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice work sic was up cali


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 24 2007, 07:03 PM~9076780
> *so much drama whos going to the juiced car show on sunday
> *


ill be there


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 07:03 PM~9076776
> *the latest
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Ohhh SNAP! Lookin good lookin good!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 24 2007, 07:04 PM~9076789
> *nice work sic was up cali
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

who did the murals


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 08:03 PM~9076776
> *the latest
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

not bad.. colors work good together. now use money you making from that, to go buy some mufflers.. before you go def, and become a hard of hearing azz *****.. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Oct 24 2007, 07:08 PM~9076821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nno. im a rebuild engine 1st, then mufflers


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2007, 07:11 PM~9076843
> *who did the murals
> *



It's Pablo from Studio422, I have his number if you want it? He also did my Medusa mural.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 24 2007, 07:53 PM~9077122
> *It's Pablo from Studio422, I have his number if you want it? He also did my Medusa mural.
> *


Weren't you just on myspace? I'm going to call you computer Diva.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 24 2007, 07:57 PM~9077174
> *Weren't you just on myspace?  I'm going to call you computer Diva.
> *


I'm on both! I have 2 tabs open, one for Myspace and the other for Layitlow!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 24 2007, 08:02 PM~9077210
> *I'm on both! I have 2 tabs open, one for Myspace and the other for Layitlow!
> *


:uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 08:22 PM~9077397
> *:uh:
> *


Whatever fool........What day are stopping by the casa to do that work we talked about? I'm free tomorrow and Friday? Let me know main cause i'm ready! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 24 2007, 09:34 PM~9076987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nerd


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 24 2007, 09:53 PM~9077122
> *It's Pablo from Studio422, I have his number if you want it? He also did my Medusa mural.
> *


what the #


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 24 2007, 08:31 PM~9077488
> *Whatever fool........What day are stopping by the casa to do that work we talked about? I'm free tomorrow and Friday? Let me know main cause i'm ready! :biggrin:
> *


maybe friday.. let me see whats up 1st, tomorrow is a hectic day..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 24 2007, 09:03 PM~9076780
> *so much drama whos going to the juiced car show on sunday
> *


MY HOPPER IS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 10:55 PM~9077722
> *maybe friday.. let me see whats up 1st, tomorrow is a hectic day..
> *


hectic? foo, you been chillin wif too many white gurls lately.. vocabulary rubbin off on you.. remember what i told you.. they're blk man's kryptonite.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2007, 11:07 PM~9077811
> *MY HOPPER IS!! :biggrin:
> *


who gives a fk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 10:07 PM~9077813
> *hectic?  foo, you been chillin wif too many white gurls lately.. vocabulary rubbin off on you..      remember what i told you..  they're blk man's kryptonite..  :uh:
> *


Throwed off! Lol!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2007, 01:35 PM~9073415
> *better reinforce the floorboards.....
> *


YA BRO WOULDNT WANT HIM FALLING THRU!!! :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 01:08 PM~9073216
> *my z's worth more then ur whole lac..  and cuttin da 68 is in da works, already got 4 pumps.. batteries be here soon (i hope)..  and if u go back in this thread a few months..even said it was gonna take me time.. i aint rich like ya'll dudes with g-bodys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FOOL U MAKE IT SEEM LIKE THEY COST SO MUCH, IF U ONLY KNEW.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 11:08 PM~9077821
> *who gives a fk
> *


YA WHO DOES, POOR U...SO WHEN IS UR CAR GOING TO BE READY, SO I CAN RESERVE THAT DAY FOR UR NIGHTMARE...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2007, 09:07 PM~9077813
> *hectic?  foo, you been chillin wif too many white gurls lately.. vocabulary rubbin off on you..      remember what i told you..  they're blk man's kryptonite..  :uh:
> *


cant help it..
ass got me hooked


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 09:24 PM~9077923
> *cant help it..
> ass got me hooked
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Oct 24 2007, 09:29 PM~9077935
> *:0  :yes:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 11:24 PM~9077923
> *cant help it..
> ass got me hooked
> 
> ...


SUMMABISH WHO DAT AND HOOK ME UP.....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 09:33 PM~9077963
> *SUMMABISH WHO DAT AND HOOK ME UP.....
> *


X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 11:33 PM~9077963
> *SUMMABISH WHO DAT AND HOOK ME UP.....
> *


MY DICK GAME PROPER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 24 2007, 09:33 PM~9077963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nnnnoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 09:36 PM~9077977
> *MY DICK GAME PROPER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn we think alike


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 11:37 PM~9077988
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn we think alike
> *


AND WE TRYNA FUCK DA SAME GIRL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its ight....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 09:37 PM~9077992
> *AND WE TRYNA FUCK DA SAME GIRL
> *


haha.. she likes da sic dick


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 09:36 PM~9077982
> *hahahahah... dick game proper *****!
> nnnnoooooooooooooooooo
> *


Lol dont care...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 24 2007, 05:30 PM~9075736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.....that's alot of carne spread out on the highway if he did......nombre.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 11:38 PM~9078001
> *haha.. she likes da sic dick
> *


LET ME HIT I'LL PUT A LIL MO ASS BEHINED HER FO YA :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 09:38 PM~9078001
> *haha.. she likes da sic dick
> *


u might wanna get that checked :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 10:40 PM~9078020
> *LET ME HIT I'LL PUT A LIL MO ASS BEHINED HER FO YA :biggrin:
> *














:0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Oct 24 2007, 09:40 PM~9078013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i need it 1st.. one at a time fool


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 09:42 PM~9078033
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> shit i need it 1st.. one at a time fool
> *


PM SENT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2007, 09:41 PM~9078026
> *u might wanna get that checked :uh:
> *


get ready for ya sa road trip.. 
gunna get ass raped boy!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2007, 10:41 PM~9078026
> *u might wanna get that checked :uh:
> *


x2....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Oct 24 2007, 09:43 PM~9078039
> *PM SENT
> *


pm denied


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 11:42 PM~9078033
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> shit i need it 1st.. one at a time fool
> *


SHIT DAS ENOUGH ASS FOR ERRRRRRRRRRBODY UP IN HURRRRRRR


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 10:43 PM~9078041
> *get ready for ya sa road trip..
> gunna get ass raped boy!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 09:44 PM~9078049
> *SHIT DAS ENOUGH ASS FOR ERRRRRRRRRRBODY UP IN HURRRRRRR
> *


wanna see more?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SHIT WHY NOT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 09:43 PM~9078041
> *get ready for ya sa road trip..
> gunna get ass raped boy!
> *


doubt that homie..no ass raping here...thats all u sic sanchez and if u forgot just go to you tube or myspace for a reminder :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 24 2007, 09:46 PM~9078069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:
ill be layin out some patterns tommorow

back to the ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 24 2007, 09:45 PM~9078061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2... sic still holds the title for gayest guy on l.i.l


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2007, 09:50 PM~9078107
> *x2... sic still holds the title for gayest guy on l.i.l
> *


is sic gunna have to choke a *****!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 11:50 PM~9078105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GIRL LOOK LIKE SHE ABOUT 16 17 YEARS OLD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 09:51 PM~9078116
> *is sic gunna have to choke a *****!
> *


only thing u choking is your sic dick....or that young ass white girl :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

she not.. she 19.. thats a fact..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I GOTTA GO TO SLEEP HALLA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 11:57 PM~9078160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 09:56 PM~9078153
> *she not.. she 19.. thats a fact..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 09:57 PM~9078160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need to learn how to photoshop fast...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahahha! got that *****!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 10:05 PM~9078233
> *hahahha! got that *****!
> *


sure did.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 11:53 PM~9078132
> *GIRL LOOK LIKE SHE ABOUT 16 17 YEARS OLD
> *


she ready


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 24 2007, 09:40 PM~9078020
> *LET ME HIT I'LL PUT A LIL MO ASS BEHINED HER FO YA :biggrin:
> *


yea alright, short strokin muthafucka


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 10:36 PM~9078405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


noumsayn?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 10:57 PM~9078160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2007, 12:36 AM~9078399
> *yea alright, short strokin muthafucka
> *


NOTHIN SHORT ABOUT ME....IT JUST WOULDN'T BE RIGHT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Happy birthday Brian! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2007, 06:55 AM~9079870
> *Happy birthday Brian! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

BLANK


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mmmmnahhhh!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Mest up ©


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

happy b day homeboy!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2007, 09:27 AM~9080293
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 25 2007, 09:48 AM~9080429
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LONESTAR'S GONNA GET THAT TATTED ON HIM WHEN HE PICKS HIS STUFF UP.........................................


----------



## Sienna (Nov 4, 2004)

Where's Hny at, we met the other night


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 25 2007, 10:56 AM~9080471
> *LONESTAR'S GONNA GET THAT TATTED ON HIM WHEN HE PICKS HIS STUFF UP.........................................
> *


sup guey!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

how old is brian now? 40? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sienna_@Oct 25 2007, 10:25 AM~9080678
> *Where's Hny at, we met the other night
> *


are you talkin bout me?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Oct 25 2007, 10:56 AM~9080471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


photoshop!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 25 2007, 08:56 AM~9080471
> *LONESTAR'S GONNA GET THAT TATTED ON HIM WHEN HE PICKS HIS STUFF UP.........................................
> *


what u mean pick up??? u better bring that shit to me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2007, 10:16 AM~9081064
> *lone star a pussy, he skurred of needles
> 
> *


im too hairy for tatoos...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2007, 12:38 PM~9081187
> *im too hairy for tatoos...
> *


true..u so hairy, bigfoot took a picture of you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness! Lol!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sienna+Oct 25 2007, 10:25 AM~9080678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 01:17 PM~9081853
> *:0 :0
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Lol! Aint that wifey's name??? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2007, 02:19 PM~9081873
> *Lol! Aint that wifey's name??? :0
> *


 :uh: here we go again


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 25 2007, 01:19 PM~9081873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2007, 01:23 PM~9081909
> *:uh:    here we go again
> *


Haha! Hush homewrecker! :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 25 2007, 01:26 PM~9081947
> *:0 :0
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:angel:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

already.com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Tu callate! Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2007, 02:38 PM~9082051
> *already.com
> *


www.manSaidIwontGetNamesConfused.com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2007, 02:06 PM~9082324
> *www.manSaidIwontGetNamesConfused.com
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2007, 03:13 PM~9082380
> *
> *


was grubbin at a vietnamese place for lunch..saw a UPS dude there, that i thought was you.. having lunch wif some big titty brawd.. was like mayne.. i need me a ford focus SS or some UPS shorts :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2007, 02:18 PM~9082429
> *was grubbin at a vietnamese place for lunch..saw a UPS dude there, that i thought was you..  having lunch wif some big titty brawd..    was like mayne..  i need me a ford focus SS
> *



has never let me down, they love the SS. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2007, 02:06 PM~9082324
> *www.manSaidIwontGetNamesConfused.com
> *


:roflmao: Shut ur ass up!


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2007, 01:22 PM~9082473
> *:roflmao: Shut ur ass up!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNFORGIVEN_@Oct 25 2007, 02:24 PM~9082496
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: hello!


Uh who are you?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

A lot of new faces... :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2007, 03:42 PM~9082615
> *A lot of new faces... :around:
> *


and new homes to wreck huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2007, 02:45 PM~9082637
> *and new homes to wreck  huh?
> *


Lol! :twak:

I don't wreck homes. :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2007, 03:00 PM~9082752
> *Lol! :twak:
> 
> I don't wreck homes. :angel:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol! I posted that on Danny's page. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2007, 04:13 PM~9082862
> *Lol! I posted that on Danny's page. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: dont recall that.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2007, 03:57 PM~9083294
> *:uh:  dont recall that..  :biggrin:
> *


Comment blocker! You and the other one. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

anyone know who's selling this? :ugh: 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/459535810.html


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 25 2007, 05:37 AM~9079627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 25 2007, 05:38 PM~9083605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUUUTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


but seriously.. i recognize the hood and esp that car.. know exactly who's selling it.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2007, 01:21 PM~9082461
> *has never let me down, they love the SS.  :biggrin:
> *



HOLA :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Oct 25 2007, 07:36 PM~9084306
> *HOLA  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: never can behave huh? ((SmacK))


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2007, 07:58 PM~9084447
> *:uh:  never can behave huh?   ((SmacK))
> *


DAMN DID YOU SEE BIG PIMP SLAP THA SHIT OUT HER ASS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 cant do patterns for shit.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 25 2007, 08:15 PM~9084606
> *DAMN DID YOU SEE BIG PIMP SLAP THA SHIT OUT HER ASS
> *


ain't first time i had to slap someone :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Oct 25 2007, 06:36 PM~9084306
> *HOLA  :cheesy:
> *




How you doin?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2007, 06:18 PM~9084641
> *sic713 cant do patterns for shit.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Lets see what you can do .then.!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 25 2007, 07:15 PM~9084606
> *DAMN DID YOU SEE BIG PIMP SLAP THA SHIT OUT HER ASS
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Oct 25 2007, 06:56 PM~9084940
> *Lets see what you can do .then.!
> *


ask sic713 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 25 2007, 03:54 PM~9083708
> *
> *


Is this the same as the one we were having in July?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*whoring by...*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Finest Few (Aug 17, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>BIGGER AND BETTER WITH MORE LOWRIDERS AND CHAMPIONSHIP HOPPERS

"HOUSTON LOWRIDER ANNUAL FAMILY SHOW-N-SHINE PICNIC"

SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 4, 2007

MOODY PARK

3725 FULTON

HOUSTON-NORTHSIDE

11 AM - ???

FOOD - GAMES - WORLD RECORD HOPPERS - LOWRIDERS - BIKES - FAMILY</span>*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[NAME DISPUTE]


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 25 2007, 08:52 PM~9085411
> *[NAME DISPUTE]
> :biggrin:
> *



pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2007, 08:58 PM~9084952
> *:roflmao:
> *


you wanna be next?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

INSERT COMMENT HERE.............................


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah this where its at whats up youngsters


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2007, 08:59 PM~9085469
> *pics?
> *


www.spokesandjuice.com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2007, 09:54 PM~9085933
> *www.spokesandjuice.com
> *



no


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Finest Few_@Oct 25 2007, 08:41 PM~9085314
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>BIGGER AND BETTER WITH MORE LOWRIDERS AND CHAMPIONSHIP HOPPERS
> 
> "HOUSTON LOWRIDER ANNUAL FAMILY SHOW-N-SHINE PICNIC"
> ...


do cops go there?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 25 2007, 11:02 PM~9086007
> *do cops go there?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 25 2007, 10:02 PM~9086007
> *do cops go there?
> *


*Don't matter if they do just have all your stuff legit they can't do nothing...* :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

texmex told u we were going to hav da burban ready 4 u wen u got out of work in da mornin. My way of sayn thanks for all da help u givn me wit "Problem Child". enjoyda ride homey.

imagejpeg_0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

heres a pic of da burban


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

big body


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 26 2007, 12:14 AM~9087159
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0  nice thanks homie


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE HUSTLE TOWN AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB WANTS TO EXPAND THE FAMILY! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 19 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING NAME TO YOUR STREETS AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!

HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED *:biggrin: 

GOODTIMES CC (CEO)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2007, 09:01 PM~9085485
> *you wanna be next?
> *


Lol! Not gonna happen! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, cali rydah


:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2007, 08:31 AM~9087776
> *pinky ******


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2007, 07:09 AM~9087945
> *pinky *****
> *


cuz that ***** a ***..

haha i farted on that foo 3 times last night..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2007, 09:22 AM~9088018
> *cuz that ***** a ***..
> 
> haha i farted on that  foo 3 times last night..
> *


whoaaaaaaaa ***** i dont think that was a good thing to say after sayin he's a *** *think about it *cuz that makes you one also


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2007, 09:52 AM~9088145
> *whoaaaaaaaa ***** i dont think that was a good thing to say  after sayin he's a *** think about it  cuz that makes you one also
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dirty sanchezzzzzz :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2007, 06:31 AM~9087776
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, cali rydah
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2007, 07:22 AM~9088018
> *cuz that ***** a ***..
> 
> haha i tried to fart on that  foo 3 times last night..
> *


nasty *****
that dirty ****** almost shitted his pants with those wet ass farts :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 09:51 AM~9056705
> *:0 Nice! :thumbsup: Lol!
> Texans game woulda been bad ass if they woulda won. At least they came back.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2007, 10:04 AM~9056806
> *Imma Houston fan win or loose.
> *



x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 26 2007, 08:52 AM~9088145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that..... :biggrin: 

what's up dave......how's the lac comin along?....found me a fleet that i've been tryin to get for yrs from this old lady.....her husband had bought it new for her.....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm getting ready for the car show next Sunday. What's up guys?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2007, 06:55 AM~9079870
> *Happy birthday Brian! :cheesy:
> *



what did u get for ur b-day?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2007, 07:53 AM~9088150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dirty sanchezzzzzz :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2007, 08:56 AM~9088448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> sorry to hear that..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



been good just got back from vacation last night ,just unpacking and getting ready to do service call sidejob for a friend


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Oct 26 2007, 03:26 AM~9087482
> *WHAT'S UP PEOPLE FROM THE HUSTLE TOWN AREA! CHECK IT OUT, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDER CAR CLUB WANTS TO EXPAND THE FAMILY! WERE LOOKING FOR TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS WHO ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANT TO BE PART OF A 19 YEAR OLD, EAST LOS ANGELES BASED LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! WE ALSO HAVE CHAPTERS IN EAST LOS ANGELES, LOS ANGELES, NOR CAL, DETROIT-MICHIGAN,COLORADO, SAN DIEGO, SAN FERNANDO VALLEY, NEW JERSY, MILWAUKEE, ORANGE COUNTY, LAS VEGAS, SO.CAL, FLORIDA, VIRGINIA AND STILL MORE TO COME! WE ARE A FAMILY ORIENTATED CAR CLUB AND WE DONT HATE ON NO ONE! WE WANT TO KEEP IT ORIGINAL THOUGH! WE WANT TO KEEP IT WITH TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS LIKE, IMPALA'S, CADDIES, REGAL'S, CUTLASS, CHEVY CLASSICS, ETC WITH 13 OR 14 INCH KNOCK OFF'S. IF YOU BEEN IN THE GAME FOR A WHILE THEN YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! WE WANT TO BRING THE, "GOOD TIMES" LOWRIDING NAME TO YOUR STREETS AND WERE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE THAT ARE MOTIVATED AND WANNA KICK IT AND CRUISE AND JUST HAVE A "GOOD TIME"! SO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES AND YOU WANNA RIDE, HIT ME UP! WERE LOOKING FOR DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND WANNA KEEP THE, "GOOD TIMES" ROLLEN!!!!!
> 
> HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2007, 09:13 AM~9088236
> *x2
> *


 

What's up Dave? :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2007, 09:57 AM~9088841
> *
> 
> What's up Dave? :wave:
> *



was up honey?

fellas just got back from vacation last nite and brought ya'll back some pics


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2007, 09:33 AM~9088671
> *
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2007, 11:06 AM~9088915
> *was up honey?
> 
> fellas just got back from vacation last nite  and brought ya'll back some pics
> ...


WOW!!  

Thanks for thinking of us while on vacation :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Damn that water look beautiful! :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2007, 10:34 AM~9089101
> *Damn that water look beautiful! :cheesy:
> *



it was fucking nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

didn't forget about you latin :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2007, 10:34 AM~9089101
> *Damn that water look beautiful! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2007, 12:34 PM~9089101
> *Damn that water look beautiful! :cheesy:
> *


must be galveston


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2007, 12:14 PM~9089342
> *must be galveston
> *


nah.....water is blue.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2007, 12:27 PM~9089434
> *nah.....water is blue.....
> *



just like G-town? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2007, 01:28 PM~9089441
> *just like G-town? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


can't tell the difference...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 26 2007, 12:28 PM~9089441
> *just like G-town? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


nah g-town water is caca brown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone do a ***** a favor and ask whirlwind to call me..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2007, 12:08 PM~9089316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo pretty!!! I wanna go!! And I'm not even a beach kinda person. Lol!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Finest Few_@Oct 25 2007, 07:41 PM~9085314
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>BIGGER AND BETTER WITH MORE LOWRIDERS AND CHAMPIONSHIP HOPPERS
> 
> "HOUSTON LOWRIDER ANNUAL FAMILY SHOW-N-SHINE PICNIC"
> ...


Sorry Richie..my club is gonna be at LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW...  but when ever you have another event thats not on the same day of a show thats had a set date already...we will come out and support it.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street is, a 61 bubble rolled into town late last nite.. suppose to be a show stoppa.. way i hear it. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok i'm lying.. its just a raggidy cutlas.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2007, 09:33 AM~9088671
> *
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your weak..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2007, 11:57 AM~9089241
> *didn't forget about you latin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2007, 12:06 PM~9088915
> *was up honey?
> 
> fellas just got back from vacation last nite  and brought ya'll back some pics
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 26 2007, 12:57 PM~9089241
> *didn't forget about you latin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2007, 06:08 PM~9091154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*DJ Mystery gives you all the HITS from Hip Hop, Top 40, Dance, Old School, Disco, Funk, Rock & More! If he has it, he WILL play it at your request!

Then at 8PM...............................*










DJ Mystery on the mic & DJ Latin in the mix! Giving you all the freestyle & Dance hits from the 80's & 90's! Starts at 7pm Central!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9091271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's fucked up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2007, 05:29 PM~9091271
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 25 2007, 09:54 PM~9085933
> *www.spokesandjuice.com
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 25 2007, 08:59 PM~9085469
> *pics?
> *



Hey thats an official Spokes N Juice shirt my homegirl was kneeling on... :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2007, 09:11 PM~9092159
> *Hey thats an official Spokes N Juice shirt my homegirl was kneeling on... :0
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Caddi on the shirt.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

roll call 4 this sunday's car show  including hopperzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2007, 09:29 PM~9092247
> *roll call 4 this sunday's car show   including hopperzzzz :biggrin:
> *


imma be at home sleeping..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2007, 07:29 PM~9092247
> *roll call 4 this sunday's car show   including hopperzzzz :biggrin:
> *


what show this sunday?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2007, 08:06 PM~9092412
> *imma be at home sleeping..
> *


like always :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2007, 08:07 PM~9092420
> *what show this sunday?
> *


JUICE C.C.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2007, 04:07 PM~9091148
> *your weak..
> *


so are your patterns.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2007, 04:08 PM~9091154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha... thats old already


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 26 2007, 07:03 PM~9092129
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


not hating sic is the homie... :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 26 2007, 10:56 AM~9088448
> *what's up dave......how's the lac comin along?....found me a fleet that i've been tryin to get for yrs from this old lady.....her husband had bought it new for her.....
> *



hes scurrd of that lac :uh: look for it on craigslist soon.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic u better stop messing with those young ass white girls...



:biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Oct 26 2007, 10:13 PM~9092457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i call b/s.. sic like young mexican gurls too lol oh, and your photoshop sucks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2007, 09:57 PM~9093023
> *:biggrin:
> naw, it aint
> i call b/s..  sic like young mexican guys too   lol   oh, and your photoshop sucks.
> *


and you suck too hot pocket boy.. never said i was a pro at photoshop.. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2007, 10:14 PM~9092463
> *JUICE C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 26 2007, 11:02 PM~9093387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean caddy... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 26 2007, 08:20 PM~9092487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weak again..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2007, 11:42 PM~9093629
> *yea. u sure was studing last night
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, BAYTOWNSLC, *sic713*

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2007, 08:29 PM~9092247
> *roll call 4 this sunday's car show   including hopperzzzz :biggrin:
> *



:angry: Mayne...I gotta go in to work this sunday....its the only day we can take the servers offline and moved them from the old server room to the new server room and make sure everything is working correctly  

I wont be able to make it to the show...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SI


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 27 2007, 01:02 AM~9093387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I CAN STILL HEAR THE BIRDS IN THA CAGE LAUGHING AT KENNY...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 27 2007, 08:19 AM~9094467
> *I CAN STILL HEAR THE BIRDS IN THA CAGE LAUGHING AT KENNY...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 27 2007, 06:19 AM~9094467
> *I CAN STILL HEAR THE BIRDS IN THA CAGE LAUGHING AT KENNY...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am guessing its an inside joke between them... :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2007, 11:19 PM~9093485
> *:thumbsup:  clean caddy... :biggrin:
> *



THNX


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 27 2007, 06:19 AM~9094467
> *I CAN STILL HEAR THE BIRDS IN THA CAGE LAUGHING AT KENNY...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND THEY STILL LAUGHIN @ THA BARBER JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 27 2007, 09:51 AM~9095101
> *THNX
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 26 2007, 08:14 PM~9092463
> *JUICE C.C.
> *



where? location


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. already drunk..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2007, 03:27 PM~9096023
> *where? location
> *



stay home and work on yer car beesh....quit lookin at other peoples shit :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 27 2007, 01:54 PM~9096159
> *stay home and work on yer car beesh....quit lookin at other peoples shit :uh:
> *



come help ass muncher i only have one good hand right now


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CALI WHAT UP


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 27 2007, 02:21 PM~9096299
> *CALI WHAT UP
> *


what it do slim....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2007, 04:02 PM~9096210
> *come help ass muncher i only have one good hand right now
> *



rubbed the palm raw o que? :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CHILLIN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

want a fully functional luxury lowrider with painted belly and wrapped frame heres your chance, you cannot build a car like this for the asking price.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370672


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2007, 10:21 PM~9097711
> *want a fully functional luxury lowrider with painted belly and wrapped frame heres your chance, you cannot build a car like this for the asking price.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370672
> *


shame i aint a balla like some of ya'll. :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Finest Few (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Finest Few_@Oct 28 2007, 10:20 AM~9099661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the turnout......will be at the LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW......no sense in making 2 events on the same day.....kind of negative to me....but oh well.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 28 2007, 10:29 AM~9099697
> *good luck on the turnout......will be at the LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW......no sense in making 2 events on the same day.....kind of negative to me....but oh well.....
> *


Yeah, I feel ya...imma be doin Los Magnificos related stuff Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I am sure there will be some turnout....anyone who isnt interested in going to an established car show with music, trophies, models in bikinis, a hop competition, artist meet n greets, etc....wouldnt mind hangin out.

I know where I will be though


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Finest Few_@Oct 28 2007, 11:20 AM~9099661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*word* record hoppers?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2007, 10:34 AM~9099888
> *word record hoppers?
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 28 2007, 09:37 AM~9099716
> *Yeah, I feel ya...imma be doin Los Magnificos related stuff Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  I am sure there will be some turnout....anyone who isnt interested in going to an established car show with music, trophies, models in bikinis, a hop competition, artist meet n greets, etc....wouldnt mind hangin out.
> 
> I know where I will be though
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 28 2007, 09:29 AM~9099697
> *good luck on the turnout......will be at the LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW......no sense in making 2 events on the same day.....kind of negative to me....but oh well.....
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: 











:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2007, 02:26 PM~9101012
> *
> *


theres still time to get a loan, cop mick's fleetwood and enter it, in single pump hop at magnificos. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2007, 05:54 PM~9101407
> *theres still time to get a loan, cop mick's fleetwood and enter it, in single pump hop at magnificos.  :biggrin:
> *


break a lot of mufuckaz hearts round this hoe :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 28 2007, 11:14 AM~9100071
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2007, 05:54 PM~9101407
> *theres still time to get a loan, cop mick's fleetwood and enter it, in single pump hop at magnificos.  :biggrin:
> *


loan or hit up my 401k who cares about retirement


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whud up peeps....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2007, 04:05 PM~9101451
> *break a lot of mufuckaz hearts round this hoe :biggrin:
> *


i mean it hits hit 30s and its not even a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2007, 05:44 PM~9101885
> *loan or hit up my 401k  who cares about retirement
> *


go ahead, some people got more money than time so they want a car to jump in and ride.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic bike at the juiced car show


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 it turned out better than i thought


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we took most member a few best of over all and 1st places also second places Rollerz only houston san antonio and pasadena


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

in case the pedal car gets to heavy to put inside my other truck


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

they had a good show it can be better if the other clubs would support the show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 28 2007, 07:53 PM~9101947
> *whud up peeps....
> *


thanks for the installation.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2007, 06:40 PM~9102286
> *they had a good show it can be better if the other clubs would support the show
> *



more pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2007, 08:40 PM~9102286
> *they had a good show it can be better if the other clubs would support the show
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2007, 06:17 PM~9102115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Oct 28 2007, 08:19 PM~9102126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet its all that candy that makes it heavy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2007, 06:40 PM~9102286
> *they had a good show it can be better if the other clubs would support the show
> *


  .....thats something that all of Houston needs to start doing....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2007, 08:17 PM~9102115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2007, 06:17 PM~9102115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bike looks good....lose the 26" emblem....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 28 2007, 07:39 PM~9102798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant.. its stuck on..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

had a good time at the carshow 2day


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2007, 09:50 PM~9102926
> *6 coats *****..
> 
> cant.. its stuck on..
> *


think i know kinda paint job i want next..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 28 2007, 08:40 PM~9102805
> * .....thats something that all of Houston needs to start doing....
> *


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to know what happenat mc gregor park. a few homies and i went overthere today had a few of our rides and had a small get 2gether and trow some fajitas on the pitt and about 5:00 three cops started to drive around and shit. I was out of town for a month but before i left it was the spot to go to on sundays or so it seem, but my first weekend back tryin to chill ther and its dead. Just want to know what happen and if theres a new spot. I have to leave again this monday and i want to get a chance to take my ride out and creep somewhere.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Monday...blah!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 29 2007, 09:17 AM~9105439
> *
> *


what's up big homie....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 29 2007, 09:18 AM~9105441
> *what's up big homie....
> *


shit man just chilling....working....havins a little fun here and there......thats about it...so how my bryan homies doing?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 07:07 AM~9105173
> *Monday...blah!
> *


its money monday noumsayin, gotta get it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 09:35 AM~9105527
> *its money monday noumsayin, gotta get it
> *


Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 09:07 AM~9105173
> *Monday...blah!
> *


thanx for the reminder :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cali put that shit out no smokin....unless your trunk is on fire


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man lately i bee seeing alot more black lowriders..seen a clean ass copper color bubble light cutty... black dud on sum 13's...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2007, 11:45 AM~9105885
> *man lately i bee seeing alot more black lowriders..seen a clean ass copper color bubble light cutty... black dud on sum 13's...
> *


my ***** budda from rollerz


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2007, 10:45 AM~9105885
> *man lately i bee seeing alot more black lowriders..seen a clean ass copper color bubble light cutty... black dud on sum 13's...
> *


its probably stolen lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 29 2007, 12:03 PM~9105989
> *my ***** budda from rollerz
> *


this one...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 29 2007, 09:30 AM~9105808
> *cali put that shit out no smokin....unless your trunk is on fire
> *


aight...after i mix another drink :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Oct 29 2007, 10:13 AM~9106052
> *its probably stolen lol
> *


thats racist.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2007, 11:28 AM~9106140
> *thats racist.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 10:10 AM~9105742
> *thanx for the reminder  :angry:
> *


No prob.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 12:37 PM~9106201
> *No prob.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 11:38 AM~9106209
> *:angry:
> *


:barf: I feel sick.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 29 2007, 09:34 AM~9105523
> *shit man just chilling....working....havins a little fun here and there......thats about it...so how my bryan homies doing?
> *



it's cool....just chillin....waitin on the show....  

how's horacio's dad doing??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 12:49 PM~9106304
> *:barf: I feel sick.
> *


prego?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2007, 07:19 PM~9102126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it sux that I had to miss it!! :angry: I was at work from 8:30 am to 8:30 PM!!! stupid company unification and standardizing the Ip address so we can all be on the same network!! having to change every PC from assigned IPs to DHCP was a pain in the but...especially when some of teh MAC Addresses were entered incorrectly when reserving the IPs on the PDC. uuggghhhh had more of that crap to do today.  I am definitely not missing LOS MAGNIFICOS though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 29 2007, 01:20 AM~9104439
> *Just wanted to know what happenat mc gregor park. a few homies and i went overthere today had a few of our rides and had a small get 2gether and trow some fajitas on the pitt and about 5:00 three cops started to drive around and shit. I was out of town for a month but before i left it was the spot to go to on sundays or so it seem, but my first weekend back tryin to chill ther and its dead. Just want to know what happen and if theres a new spot. I have to leave again this monday and i want to get a chance to take my ride out and creep somewhere.
> *



I'd say most people preparing for the big Los Magnificos Show next Sunday. After that you might see more peeps with there freshly altered rides out at McGregor Park.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Oct 29 2007, 01:20 AM~9104439
> *Just wanted to know what happenat mc gregor park. a few homies and i went overthere today had a few of our rides and had a small get 2gether and trow some fajitas on the pitt and about 5:00 three cops started to drive around and shit. I was out of town for a month but before i left it was the spot to go to on sundays or so it seem, but my first weekend back tryin to chill ther and its dead. Just want to know what happen and if theres a new spot. I have to leave again this monday and i want to get a chance to take my ride out and creep somewhere.
> *


lol get used to it homie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 29 2007, 01:10 PM~9106437
> *lol get used to it homie
> *


sad but true


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 29 2007, 11:02 AM~9106388
> *Damn it sux that I had to miss it!! :angry:  I was at work from 8:30 am to 8:30 PM!!! stupid company unification and standardizing the Ip address so we can all be on the same network!! having to change every PC from assigned IPs to DHCP was a pain in the but...especially when some of teh MAC Addresses were entered incorrectly when reserving the IPs on the PDC.  uuggghhhh had more of that crap to do today.   I am definitely not missing LOS MAGNIFICOS though!!! :biggrin:
> *


Huh, the IP to the what? :uh: Don't matter just get it done by next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 12:00 PM~9106376
> *prego?
> *


I always wanted another kid. :ugh: Lol! No! I jus ate too much at lunch.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 12:49 PM~9106304
> *:barf: I feel sick.
> *


I know the feeling. I had a 2 lbs chicken fried steak this weekend and this morning ate a 2lbs cinnamon roll I found in my truck this morning :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 01:17 PM~9106480
> *I know the feeling. I had a 2 lbs chicken fried steak this weekend and this morning ate a 2lbs cinnamon roll I found in my truck this morning  :cheesy:
> *


Hey fker thats mine :angry: 

Lulu's is some good eatin


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

A few of Juiced Car Show hop pictures!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 01:15 PM~9106475
> *I always wanted another kid. :ugh: Lol! No! I jus ate too much at lunch.
> *


I would like a kid of my own one day..... I think Im getting too old tho


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 01:21 PM~9106501
> *Hey fker thats mine :angry:
> 
> Lulu's is some good eatin
> *


whoops! bah ha ha ha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 01:21 PM~9106501
> *Hey fker thats mine :angry:
> 
> Lulu's is some good eatin
> *


ordered the sheriff platter but shouldve got the deputy platter


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 29 2007, 01:22 PM~9106505
> *A few of Juiced Car Show hop pictures!
> 
> 
> ...


got damn whos the girl holdin the camera?! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 01:25 PM~9106527
> *ordered the sheriff platter but shouldve got the deputy platter
> *


yeah you were getting sick while Oscar and I were killing that pizza pizza on the way home :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 01:27 PM~9106539
> *yeah you were getting sick while Oscar and I were killing that pizza pizza on the way home :biggrin:
> *


 I still havent ate since hno:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 11:26 AM~9106535
> *got damn whos the girl holdin the camera?! :0  :cheesy:
> *


Lol but i posted that one just for all you horndogs that I knew would enjoy it! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 29 2007, 01:29 PM~9106548
> *Lol but i posted that one just for all you horndogs that I knew would enjoy it! :biggrin:
> *


somebody else should be holdin the camera while she is in front of it. :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 29 2007, 01:29 PM~9106548
> *Lol but i posted that one just for all you horndogs that I knew would enjoy it! :biggrin:
> *


she has a nice turdcutter :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 01:27 PM~9106539
> *yeah you were getting sick while Oscar and I were killing that pizza pizza on the way home :biggrin:
> *


its okay, the cinnamon pastry made for some good dessert.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

The bikes.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 01:30 PM~9106561
> *its okay, the cinnamon pastry made for some good dessert.
> *


man I was looking forward to having that for breakfast all week


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 01:32 PM~9106573
> *man I was looking forward to having that for breakfast all week
> *


im fukin with ya. didnt even know it was still in the truck. You betta pick it up before it gets all moldy


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Some of the rides........


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 01:33 PM~9106581
> *im fukin with ya. didnt even know it was still in the truck. You betta pick it up before it gets all moldy
> *


I should take a pic of it to show how SanAntonio makes a cinnamon roll! lol!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

This ones for Goofy! Better watch out! 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 01:36 PM~9106602
> *I should take a pic of it to show how SanAntonio makes a cinnamon roll! lol!!
> *


ha ha imagine throwin that at somone, you will go to jail for attempted murder :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

seriously tho, that thing wasnt a cinnamon roll, it should be classified under cake!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 29 2007, 11:45 AM~9105885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prolly same female with cam, that was at broadway billiards that other time.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 01:39 PM~9106631
> *seriously tho, that thing wasnt a cinnamon roll, it should be classified under cake!
> *


thats why I said breakfast all week.


So how did you like the nuttskins? lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 01:42 PM~9106650
> *thats why I said breakfast all week.
> So how did you like the nuttskins? lol!
> *


franky got down


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

A few more......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 12:17 PM~9106480
> *I know the feeling. I had a 2 lbs chicken fried steak this weekend and this morning ate a 2lbs cinnamon roll I found in my truck this morning  :cheesy:
> *


Fat boy! Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Oct 29 2007, 01:36 PM~9106598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 01:46 PM~9106694
> *Fat boy! Lol!
> *


hey! im fluffy  prego! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 12:23 PM~9106510
> *I would like a kid of my own one day..... I think Im getting too old tho
> *


You aint that old yet.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 01:51 PM~9106742
> *You aint that old yet.
> *


nah, that foo like "fred sanford" old


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 12:48 PM~9106715
> *hey! im fluffy    prego!  :biggrin:
> *


Fk you! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 12:52 PM~9106756
> *nah, that foo like "fred sanford" old
> *


Haha! Mest up!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 11:59 AM~9106821
> *Haha! Mest up!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 01:07 PM~9106893
> *
> *


What's wrong with you?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP H-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 12:08 PM~9106908
> *What's wrong with you?
> *


gonna have wisdom tooth pulled


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 01:37 PM~9107116
> *gonna have wisdom tooth pulled
> *


That sucks. How many?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

IT WAS A NICE SHOW & GREAT WEATHER...IT WAS GOOD TO SLO, SIC, TX BOYZ , BLUE GIRL, RABBIT, REC, SHORTY, CURLY, SLAB CITY, ETC...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2007, 12:42 PM~9107160
> *That sucks. How many?
> *


i hope just 1


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 01:52 PM~9107193
> *i hope just 1
> *


I need to get that done too. Jus haven't done it yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Oct 29 2007, 01:48 PM~9106715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yank em all. dont be a pussy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 01:52 PM~9106756
> *nah, that foo like "fred sanford" old
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 12:52 PM~9107193
> *i hope just 1
> *


 :uh: It don't hurt I had all 4 of mine pulled at the same time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 29 2007, 03:10 PM~9107305
> *:uh: It don't hurt I had all 4 of mine pulled at the same time.
> *


but lone star cheap.. he gonna let a homie do it in garage wif plyers.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 03:06 PM~9107275
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 29 2007, 03:10 PM~9107305
> *:uh: It don't hurt I had all 4 of mine pulled at the same time.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 03:21 PM~9107368
> *:biggrin:
> *


your bank sux!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 01:12 PM~9107328
> *but lone star cheap..  he gonna let a homie do it in garage wif plyers.
> *


shit hurt so bad im tempted to do it myself.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

what up cali rydah.....hey the word for today is job....J O B.......job, get ur ass up and get a job....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 03:23 PM~9107391
> *shit hurt so bad im tempted to do it myself.
> *


its the tooth layed on it side? if so.. gonna need oral surgent to cut it in pieces then remove it.. happen to me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 03:23 PM~9107391
> *shit hurt so bad im tempted to do it myself.
> *


chew on some foil. They say it will help! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 03:22 PM~9107381
> *your bank sux!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 03:25 PM~9107405
> *its the tooth layed on it side? if so..  gonna need oral surgent to cut it in pieces then remove it..  happen to me.
> *


me too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 03:26 PM~9107419
> *:yes:
> *


rubber checks :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 03:27 PM~9107431
> *me too
> *


yeah.. removed my 2 bottom wisdoms like that.. while at it..they fixed my front teeth that been chipped up since o' fighting in high skoo days. then grill looked like this - > :biggrin: just lil more yellow. lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 03:28 PM~9107442
> *rubber checks :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 03:29 PM~9107449
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 02:12 PM~9107328
> *but lone star cheap..  he gonna let a homie do it in garage wif plyers.
> *


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 02:25 PM~9107405
> *its the tooth layed on it side? if so..  gonna need oral surgent to cut it in pieces then remove it..  happen to me.
> *


Dam that shit hurts jus thinkin bout it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 03:30 PM~9107472
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 01:25 PM~9107405
> *its the tooth layed on it side? if so..  gonna need oral surgent to cut it in pieces then remove it..  happen to me.
> *


My top ones were like that and I to had to have mine surgically taken out. Thats why it didn't hurt! Lol I was put to sleep!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 29 2007, 03:43 PM~9107562
> *My top ones were like that and I to had to have mine surgically taken out. Thats why it didn't hurt! Lol I was put to sleep!
> *


yeah..but its the soreness and swollen gums.. that hurts after that.. and the pills they gave me, didnt do shyt..but get me fk'd up for few hours..and then gums still hurt.. and i couldnt eat hot wings for couple weeks. :tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 04:01 PM~9107702
> *yeah..but its the soreness and swollen gums..  that hurts after that.. and the pills they gave me, didnt do shyt..but get me fk'd up for few hours..and then gums still hurt..    and i couldnt eat hot wings for couple weeks.  :tears:
> *


lost some weight? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Heres a pic of Brian "3 wheelin"


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 02:01 PM~9107702
> *yeah..but its the soreness and swollen gums..  that hurts after that.. and the pills they gave me, didnt do shyt..but get me fk'd up for few hours..and then gums still hurt..    and i couldnt eat hot wings for couple weeks.  :tears:
> *


Man yall are weak! :0 So were you able to eat HOTPOCKETS? lol! :roflmao: 
Oh and where is my hat? You gonna be at Magnificos? If so you can take it to me there???? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 04:22 PM~9107846
> *Heres a pic of Brian "3 wheelin"
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar was sayin "Ayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.............. watch the chucks lil buddy"! lol!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Oct 29 2007, 01:24 PM~9107399
> *what up cali rydah.....hey the word for today is job....J O B.......job, get ur ass up and get a job....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 29 2007, 11:38 AM~9106611
> *This ones for Goofy! Better watch out!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Oct 29 2007, 04:09 PM~9107775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


closest he'll ever come to 3 wheel'n



> _Originally posted by Medusa+Oct 29 2007, 04:48 PM~9108105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

come by after work big pimp i got the vise grips ready.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Oct 29 2007, 05:35 PM~9108379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aight..but aint yanking ur toof for free..better have $


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street, is brian so hooked on juice now.. he even got a hopper ready for magnificos.. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 01:30 PM~9106555
> *she has a nice turdcutter :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 29 2007, 10:03 AM~9105989
> *my ***** budda from rollerz
> *


not him..
another black dude.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what it iz frankie


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 29 2007, 03:37 PM~9108397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NADA WHATS GOIN DOWN . THE BOYS CAME BY YESTERDAY. MIGHT NEED WHAT I ORDERED U CUZ I DONT THINK MINE LL B HERE IN TIME. LET OSCAR PLAY FOR OLD TIMES SAKE. RIDE'S GOIN TO THE SHOP MANIANA FOR SOME MAJOR UPGRADES.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 04:37 PM~9108397
> *come by after work big pimp i got the vise grips ready.
> *


it aint that bad....just a little blood, be drinking by the next day  


had that done a couple months back...both top, i was drinking and eating the next day....just have to wash your mouth out with salt water


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 11:23 AM~9106510
> *I would like a kid of my own one day..... I think Im getting too old tho
> *



your gal is not she has to carry the kid you just got to make the deposit :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 12:37 PM~9107116
> *gonna have wisdom tooth pulled
> *



had my all of mine pulled out when i was 21, u should have them out no later than your late 20' because they will hurt more as you get older


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 01:23 PM~9107391
> *shit hurt so bad im tempted to do it myself.
> *


my wife is a dental assit for an oral surgen want her to pull your wisdom teeth?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 29 2007, 05:42 PM~9108433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 29 2007, 09:04 PM~9110051
> *my wife is a dental assit for an oral surgen want her to pull your wisdom teeth?
> *


man said he got hookup on dental work.. bet lone star says yes, man dont pay retail for shyt..even dental work.


----------



## Finest Few (Aug 17, 2007)

*

Eddie Espinosa

01-03-64 - 10-26-07

Los Magnificos Por Vida!*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Finest Few_@Oct 29 2007, 07:18 PM~9110232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 08:18 PM~9110221
> *man said he got hookup on dental work..  bet lone star says yes, man dont pay retail for shyt..even dental work.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9110479
> *:angel:
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 02:53 PM~9108158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HHOOOO WAIT A MINUTE !! IS THIS THAT FAMOUS, CLEAN HOPPER??? THOUGHT U SAID THIS CAR WAS HOPPIN BY UR EARS :biggrin: AND U R 5'11 , THERE'S MUST B SOMETHING WRONG HERE :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2007, 09:50 PM~9078105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMES TRADE ME LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Oct 29 2007, 07:54 PM~9110527
> *DAMN HOMES TRADE ME LOL
> *


X2 , LOL :biggrin: (4 MY SANCHA) :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 07:57 PM~9109516
> *GET UR JALE BUEY?
> NADA WHATS GOIN DOWN . THE BOYS CAME BY YESTERDAY. MIGHT NEED WHAT I ORDERED U CUZ I DONT  THINK MINE LL B HERE IN TIME. LET OSCAR PLAY FOR OLD TIMES SAKE. RIDE'S GOIN TO THE SHOP MANIANA FOR SOME MAJOR UPGRADES.
> *


oh das cool when you get sum mo just halla at me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finest Few_@Oct 29 2007, 09:18 PM~9110232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 29 2007, 09:01 PM~9110017
> *had my all of mine pulled out when i was 21, u should have them out no later than your late 20' because they will hurt more as you get older
> *


Got 3 wisdom teeth pulled here. The doctor is one of the best in the nation.
Oral and Maxillofacial Surgeons of Houston
8800 Katy Freeway, Ste. 210
Houston, Texas 77024
713-464-2833


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 10:25 PM~9110775
> *Got 3 wisdom teeth pulled here. The doctor is one of the best in the nation.
> Oral and Maxillofacial Surgeons of Houston
> 8800 Katy Freeway, Ste. 210
> ...


ah fool.. thats my deal.. i'm yanking his teef.. stop trying to knock a ****** hustle!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 10:37 PM~9110838
> *ah fool.. thats my deal.. i'm yanking his teef.. stop trying to knock a ****** hustle!!
> *


yah, or go to dr mexico lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 04:53 PM~9108158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 29 2007, 10:56 PM~9110966
> *
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 10:58 PM~9110982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2007, 10:58 PM~9110982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i tryed didnt work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 29 2007, 10:56 PM~9110966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here it goes.. thought it was gonna be something new..but from you.. i shoulda known better. lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 29 2007, 07:50 PM~9110500
> *HHOOOO WAIT A MINUTE !! IS THIS THAT FAMOUS, CLEAN HOPPER???  THOUGHT U SAID THIS CAR WAS HOPPIN BY UR EARS :biggrin:  AND U R 5'11 , THERE'S MUST B SOMETHING WRONG HERE :biggrin:
> *



dont fuckin start just a little pic we were fuckin around w/ still clean. jans and everything painted. never said it was a hopper just a hell of alot cleaner then most shit on here, and gets up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 29 2007, 07:04 PM~9110051
> *my wife is a dental assit for an oral surgen want her to pull your wisdom teeth?
> *


im gonna see sup tomoro. if i have to have the surg ill give you call. hopefully they can get to yanking with out the surg.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 09:26 PM~9111187
> *im gonna see sup tomoro. if i have to have the surg ill give you call. hopefully they can get to yanking with out the surg.
> *



that sux.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

damn u gonna make the camera man and stick guys lay on the floor this weekend too?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 09:31 PM~9111215
> *
> damn u gonna make the camera man and stick guys lay on the floor this weekend too?
> *


please bring the man a set of bumper moldings. they arent that heavy...... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 09:34 PM~9111235
> *please bring the man a set of bumper moldings.  they arent that heavy...... :biggrin:
> *




every little bit helps :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Oct 29 2007, 07:54 PM~9110527
> *DAMN HOMES TRADE ME LOL
> *


what you got to offer?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2007, 11:00 PM~9111403
> *what you got to offer?
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

asshole..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 11:31 PM~9111215
> *
> damn u gonna make the camera man and stick guys lay on the floor this weekend too?
> *


:roflmao:


actually, that aint too bad.. seen worse. even from myself :angry:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2007, 10:00 PM~9111403
> *what you got to offer?
> *










COMES WITH A TORTILLA LOL







TAKE YOUR PIC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Oct 30 2007, 01:38 AM~9112348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm..gotta do better.. lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2007, 11:15 PM~9111493
> *asshole..
> *


 :biggrin: ....GOTCHA BITCH.... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2007, 09:40 PM~9110857
> *yah, or go to dr mexico lol
> *


i got mine pulled in Mexico...total cost with pain killers was $100 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 30 2007, 09:07 AM~9113093
> *i got mine pulled in Mexico...total cost with pain killers was $100 :cheesy:
> *




already.com


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Oct 30 2007, 02:38 AM~9112348
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hey what the fuck is up bitches?!?! hell yeah...the filter is disabled for now so you foulmouths can kiss my ass hahahah....ahhh I miss going with John and showing him how it was done at the clubs...I miss messin with them little girls. Oh well...Dont do that no more unless they droppin cash and up front. 

Just thought i'd drop by and say waddafucksup.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2007, 12:06 AM~9111437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol dat ***** gotcho ass :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I put up a collection box for food items at work....and I guess toys if someone feels so inclined.











If anyone would like a copy of the flyer for printing and affixing to a box at your job, email me [email protected] and I will email you the file. Then you can bring the box(es) collected and let us know your company's name so we can give a shout out of appreciation.

Muchos Thank You's.
Alberto Aguirre Jr


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 11:31 PM~9111215
> *
> damn u gonna make the camera man and stick guys lay on the floor this weekend too?
> *


SINGLE POMPA, WAT IT DOOO....PULL UP DAWG!!! :biggrin: DO U HAVE ANY BUMPER MOLDINGS 4 SALE....  IF U DO I MIGHT LET U SLIDE.. :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 11:34 PM~9111235
> *please bring the man a set of bumper moldings.   they arent that heavy...... :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET TO GET UR TRUUCHA VIDEOS, THAT WAY U SEE MY CAR EVERYDAY....MIGHT LEARN SOMETHING ABOUT THE HOP.......DO U HAVE A SET OF BUMPER MOLDINGS AND A CADDY GRILL, IF U DO I MIGHT LET U SLIDE TOOO.... :biggrin:WILL HAVE TRUCCHA VID SOON LET ME KNOW IF U NEED ONE OR SOME...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 30 2007, 10:30 AM~9114110
> *SINGLE POMPA, WAT IT DOOO....PULL UP DAWG!!! :biggrin: DO U HAVE ANY BUMPER MOLDINGS 4 SALE....  IF U DO I MIGHT LET U SLIDE.. :cheesy:
> *



*
i do and ill give em to you w the boomerang fillers, i'll use it as a charity tax write off. *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 12:37 PM~9114173
> *i do and ill give em to you w the boomerang fillers, i'll use it  as a charity tax write off.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A MASTER PLAN!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :biggrin: NOW GET BACK TO WORK.... :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 30 2007, 10:38 AM~9114184
> *SOUNDS LIKE A MASTER PLAN!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin: NOW GET BACK TO WORK.... :buttkick:  :wave:
> *



I AM WORKIN........................................ :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 12:43 PM~9114210
> *
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 30 2007, 11:04 AM~9113914
> *lol dat ***** gotcho ass :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 04:53 PM~9108158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CHIPPER!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 30 2007, 10:07 AM~9113093
> *i got mine pulled in Mexico...total cost with pain killers was $100 :cheesy:
> *


if lone star knew spanish, he'd probably do it.. cause his bill gonna prolly be alot more then that wif the toof doctor.  for same price he'd prolly come back with 7 sets of iced out grills,each will say "monday,tuesday,wed,etc etc "


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 12:55 PM~9114274
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 01:03 PM~9114331
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CHIPPER!!!!!!
> *


Now that was a funny post!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2007, 11:09 AM~9114383
> *Now that was a funny post!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 11:03 AM~9114331
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CHIPPER!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEOPLE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2007, 01:35 PM~9114547
> *Craziness!
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2007, 12:35 PM~9114547
> *Craziness!
> *


were you busy?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

mayne can't wait to see all da :0 faces at da hop this weekend in dat hoppin pit


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 11:03 AM~9114331
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SHIPPER!!!!!!
> *


*

OH SHIT IT'S THE GENTE'S CHUMP! I MEAN CHAMP. STFU BEFORE I MAKE U GO BACK TO THE FEILDS TO WORK FOR A WEEK FOR FREE AGAIN, WHO THE HELL LET U ON THE COMPUTER N WAY. DONT WORRY IT'S @ USA RIGHT NOW GETTIN EVERYTHIN WORKED OUT. U DO WHAT U KNOW , PLOWING FIELDS AND BEING CHEAP ! SO GET TO IT AND GO WORK ON UR SHIT CHUNTERO!!!!! I'M LOSING $ HERE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 11:05 AM~9114341
> *if lone star knew spanish, he'd probably do it..  cause his bill gonna prolly be alot more then that wif the toof doctor.      for same price he'd prolly come back with 7 sets of iced out grills,each will say "monday,tuesday,wed,etc etc "
> *




MAYBE LA-LA CAN HELP HIM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2007, 12:08 PM~9114785
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

PASO NICK? UR BOY CAME LAST THURS CRYIN FO HIS CHIT!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 02:02 PM~9115175
> *PASO NICK? UR BOY CAME LAST THURS CRYIN FO HIS CHIT!
> *


I BET HE DID. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Oct 30 2007, 02:56 PM~9115129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perhaps


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2007, 01:54 PM~9115115
> * mayne can't wait to see all da  :0 faces at da hop this weekend in dat hoppin pit
> *


YUP YUP! WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO BIG DAWG??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2007, 01:31 PM~9114942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 02:56 PM~9115129
> *
> 
> OH SHIT IT'S THE GENTE'S CHUMP! I MEAN CHAMP. STFU BEFORE I MAKE U GO BACK TO THE FEILDS TO WORK FOR A WEEK FOR FREE AGAIN, WHO THE HELL LET U ON THE COMPUTER N WAY. DONT WORRY IT'S @ USA RIGHT NOW GETTIN EVERYTHIN WORKED OUT. U DO WHAT U KNOW , PLOWING FIELDS AND BEING CHEAP ! SO GET TO IT AND GO WORK ON UR SHIT CHUNTERO!!!!! I'M LOSING $ HERE!!!!!!!!
> *


DUDE! THAT WAS FUNNY BUT NOT AS FUNNY AS YOUR CAR TRYING TO HOP!

GO MAKE YOUR MONEY YOUR CAR NEED'S IT! CAR LOOK'S GOOD! JUST DONT HOP LIKE IT SHOULD. "NOT SHIT TALKING JUST BEING REAL!" 

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 30 2007, 01:51 PM~9115080
> *were you busy?
> *


Always!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 01:22 PM~9115315
> *DUDE! THAT WAS FUNNY BUT NOT AS FUNNY AS YOUR CAR TRYING TO HOP!
> 
> GO MAKE YOUR MONEY YOUR CAR NEED'S IT! CAR LOOK'S GOOD! JUST DONT HOP LIKE IT SHOULD. "NOT SHIT TALKING JUST BEING REAL!"
> ...


*
BUENO MIJITO, TENGO FEDIA LISTO PARA EL CARRO , GRACIAS POR MAMANDO LA VISTA DE MI CARRO. LO VOYA AREGLAR PARA TI .
DONT NEED LUCK, WHEN I GOT A CAR AS HOTT AS MINE .
ALRATO CHAVALON!*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2007, 01:13 PM~9115252
> *YUP YUP! WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO BIG DAWG??
> *


Same shit different day ya dig? Waitin for this wack ass painter to finish da lac, I see urs pretty much ready hu?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 02:29 PM~9115386
> *
> BUENO MIJITO, TENGO FEDIA LISTO PARA EL CARRO , GRACIAS POR MAMANDO LA VISTA DE MI CARRO. LO VOYA AREGLAR PARA TI .
> DONT NEED LUCK, WHEN I GOT A CAR AS HOTT AS MINE .
> ...



Whoa!! :0 You been gettin them lessons!! 

wassup yo! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2007, 01:45 PM~9115518
> *Whoa!! :0  You been gettin them lessons!!
> 
> wassup yo!  :biggrin:
> *



 WHO DIS?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 02:48 PM~9115541
> *  WHO DIS?
> *


oops....this is alberto i think I have wrong person


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2007, 03:33 PM~9115421
> *Same shit different day ya dig? Waitin for this wack ass painter to finish da lac, I see urs pretty much ready hu?
> *


oh a ***** got $ for paint..but no $ to reimburse me for my taco? bitch!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 03:22 PM~9115315
> *DUDE! THAT WAS FUNNY BUT NOT AS FUNNY AS YOUR CAR TRYING TO HOP!
> 
> GO MAKE YOUR MONEY YOUR CAR NEED'S IT! CAR LOOK'S GOOD! JUST DONT HOP LIKE IT SHOULD. "NOT SHIT TALKING JUST BEING REAL!"
> ...


why does everyone assume shit, just wait till both cars are nose to nose.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 03:22 PM~9115315
> *DUDE! THAT WAS FUNNY BUT NOT AS FUNNY AS YOUR CAR TRYING TO HOP!
> 
> GO MAKE YOUR MONEY YOUR CAR NEED'S IT! CAR LOOK'S GOOD! JUST DONT HOP LIKE IT SHOULD. "NOT SHIT TALKING JUST BEING REAL!"
> ...


pics of your car please


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 02:03 PM~9115646
> *pics of your car please
> *


u dont wanna see that piece of shit...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 29 2007, 03:53 PM~9108158
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OOPS...I aint been on here much in so long....I think I am confusing Caddys.

Yowzers...my bad :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2007, 04:04 PM~9115657
> *u dont wanna see that piece of shit...
> *


 :0 oh I see.............


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

imma go to the junk yard and build me a hopper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 04:08 PM~9115683
> *imma go to the junk yard and build me a hopper
> *


u aint gotta do that.. just go to ur driveway


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 04:09 PM~9115693
> *u aint gotta do that.. just go to ur driveway
> *


ha ha ha fucker, no junk in my driveway.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 04:09 PM~9115693
> *u aint gotta do that.. just go to ur driveway
> *





















damn all this junk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 02:08 PM~9115683
> *imma go to the junk yard and build me a hopper
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 04:11 PM~9115711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lac pretty clean.. not bad chino


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 02:07 PM~9115679
> *:0  oh I see.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, lone star, *RA-RA*, NIX CUSTOMS, JUSTDEEZ

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 04:14 PM~9115733
> *lac pretty clean..    not bad chino
> *


gracias, Im now trying to break me off a mini van. Im drivin a Navi right now and the bish is killing me on gas :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 04:15 PM~9115741
> *gracias, Im now trying to break me off a mini van. Im drivin a Navi right now and the bish is killing me on gas  :angry:
> *


get a scooter.. thats what imma do.. we can start a scooter gang


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 02:16 PM~9115744
> *get a scooter..    thats what imma do..  we can start a scooter gang
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 30 2007, 08:07 AM~9113093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still waiting on those pics chief


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 04:16 PM~9115744
> *get a scooter..    thats what imma do..  we can start a scooter gang
> *


imma have to get some tats and start a rap sheet. LOL I think imma get a rascal with ape hangers


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2007, 04:17 PM~9115749
> *still waiting on those pics chief
> *


x222222222222222222000000000000000222222222222222222222


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 03:08 PM~9115683
> *imma go to the junk yard and build me a hopper
> *



How much would parts on something like that be?? Got a messed up Dakota that wont get much for sale without alot of repairs.....or would I rather destroy it hopping it?!? :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, mac2lac, RA-RA, cali rydah


well look whos here.............


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2007, 03:17 PM~9115749
> *700 dollars and fuckin surgery later i got the tooth out....
> learn something about the hop? i know it  tears up your car, but if you car is already tore up, why not hop it. namean  :biggrin:
> still waiting on those pics chief
> *



Holy crap $700 for ONE wisdom tooth or all 4?!?? I wouldnt endure that unless it was a once and only once thing getting all 4 removed at once. You get stitches and that cloth to keep from getting dry rot?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2007, 04:18 PM~9115757
> *How much would parts on something like that be??  Got a messed up Dakota that wont get much for sale without alot of repairs.....or would I rather destroy it hopping it?!? :0*


do it, Imma fuck off the regal


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2007, 02:05 PM~9115665
> *OOPS...I aint been on here much in so long....I think I am confusing Caddys.
> 
> Yowzers...my bad  :0
> *




CONFUSED W/ WUT CADDY ? U FROM CALI ? CUZ THERE AINT NO CLEAN ASS FLEETWOOD COUPES UR WAY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2007, 02:20 PM~9115766
> *Holy crap $700 for ONE wisdom tooth or all 4?!??  I wouldnt endure that unless it was a once and only once thing getting all 4 removed at once.  You get stitches and that cloth to keep from getting dry rot?
> *


yea it was 7 bills for 1. its a long story. but i dont care, the problem is fixed. now i got 3 days off and a bunch of pain pills :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 02:14 PM~9115733
> *lac pretty clean..    not bad COchino
> *




:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 04:22 PM~9115779
> *:0
> *


 :angry: fukin B left his 3 pound cinnamon roll in the navi. LOL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2007, 02:21 PM~9115778
> *yea it was 7 bills for 1. its a long story. but i dont care, the problem is fixed. now i got 3 days off and a bunch of pain pills  :biggrin:
> *




SAVE EM FOR THIS WEEKEND ALOT OF NICCAS GONNA HAVE HURT FEELINGS , U CAN CASH IN THERE.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

GOING TO BE PASSING THESE OUT AT THE SHOW.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shanequa :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2007, 04:23 PM~9115785
> *GOING TO BE PASSING THESE OUT AT THE SHOW.......
> 
> 
> ...


attach to some titties and let em twirl! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 02:23 PM~9115784
> *SAVE EM FOR THIS WEEKEND ALOT OF NICCAS GONNA HAVE HURT FEELINGS , U CAN CASH IN THERE.
> *


good idea


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 02:23 PM~9115783
> *:angry:  fukin B left his 3 pound cinnamon roll in the navi. LOL
> *




THEY TAXED YOLI %10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 03:20 PM~9115771
> *do it, Imma fuck off the regal
> *



the idea was to have the 98 dak as a daily and the 08 Mustang for weekends...HoWEVER...all stickers on Dak are expired, need some new used tires, Check engine is lit up, suspension squeaks and something bangs when I come to an abrupt stop, AC dont cool and Heater dont heat and here comes winter...plus I used to smoke in it, so it smells like an ashtray....oh wait...
Anyone want a 98 Dodge Dakota with a 318 V8??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 04:24 PM~9115794
> *THEY TAXED YOLI %10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


got damn! you shouldve waited!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 03:16 PM~9115744
> *get a scooter..    thats what imma do..  we can start a scooter gang
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2007, 03:21 PM~9115778
> *yea it was 7 bills for 1. its a long story. but i dont care, the problem is fixed. now i got 3 days off and a bunch of pain pills  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: If you dont happen to go through them all


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2007, 04:25 PM~9115802
> *:roflmao:
> *


quiet you! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2007, 02:25 PM~9115802
> *:roflmao:
> *


bring me some soup...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2007, 03:17 PM~9115749
> *700 dollars and fuckin surgery later i got the tooth out....
> *


craziness!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 02:20 PM~9115771
> *do it, Imma fuck off the regal
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

a friend said he had them removed as a mandatory clause of joining military...all 4 removed with incisions and some hammer and chisel shit to break it up and pull out pieces...then a bunch of gauze to prevent dry rot as it heals up and stitches...he couldnt open his mouth for days. So soup and a STRAW!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 03:24 PM~9115790
> *attach to some titties and let em twirl!  :cheesy:
> *












need em shipped SUPASTAR?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 03:25 PM~9115806
> *quiet you!  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: x100000 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2007, 03:25 PM~9115807
> *bring me some soup...
> *


Sure...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

We got you covered. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Oct 30 2007, 04:17 PM~9115752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so much for your yukon


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG????????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2007, 03:37 PM~9115860
> *
> We got you covered. :biggrin:
> *


you gonna be up there on saturday?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2007, 04:49 PM~9115938
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG????????
> *


i'm coo.. rodney king


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam u got me big pimp come thru to da show on sun and ill get u dem extra cheesey nachos so u can quit cryin n shit ot ill just sneak some hot pockets in for ya??????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2007, 04:54 PM~9115970
> *Dam u got me big pimp come thru to da show on sun and ill get u dem extra cheesey nachos so u can quit cryin n shit ot ill just sneak some hot pockets in for ya??????
> *


would take u up on offer..but imma be out of town. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 02:56 PM~9115977
> *would take u up on offer..but imma be out of town.  :angry:
> *


Fuck it mo nachocheese fo meeeee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 30 2007, 03:50 PM~9115946
> *you gonna be up there on saturday?
> *



yup yup...if Marcustoms gets Travieso64 ready in time, then I will be helping Los, be the support vehicle, and taking pictures probably during and after setup. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2007, 03:44 PM~9115901
> *so much for your yukon
> *


:tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 03:29 PM~9115386
> *
> NO COMPRENDE TU ESPANOL*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

its lookin like ima have to work all fkin weekend :angry: Im gonna do my best to get to the show I cant miss the action :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 30 2007, 05:30 PM~9116197
> *NO COMPRENDE TU ESPANOL
> *


valio verga


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2007, 05:44 PM~9116258
> *its lookin like ima have to work all fkin weekend :angry: Im gonna do my best to get to the show I cant miss the action :biggrin:
> *


Life is good... No text or turd picture messages recieved on my phone anymore. :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2007, 05:47 PM~9116273
> *Life is good...  No text or turd picture messages recieved on my phone anymore.  :happysad:
> *


your turd pics are burned in my brain forever :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2007, 05:51 PM~9116310
> *your turd pics are burned in my brain forever :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


x2 especially your "murder scene" craps :burn:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: "murder scene"??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2007, 06:04 PM~9116449
> *:uh: "murder scene"??????
> *


give liv4lacs your cellio and he'll show you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

SLAB CITY SHOW WHICH WAS SCHEDULE FOR NOV.13 HAS BEEN CANCELLED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 30 2007, 06:35 PM~9116730
> *NOV.13</span>* HAS BEEN CANCELLED
> [/b]


Good thing because I have to work on Tuesday "whew!"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

it has a typo :uh: nov 11th


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2007, 02:49 PM~9115938
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG????????
> *


congrat on your new club


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2007, 04:06 PM~9116473
> *give liv4lacs your cellio and he'll show you.
> *


Ummmmmmmmm no thanks ill pass on dat


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 29 2007, 09:25 PM~9111173
> *dont fuckin start just a little pic we were fuckin around w/ still clean. jans and everything painted. never said it was a hopper just a hell of alot cleaner then most shit on here, and gets up.
> *


it does'nt get up, :uh: it's a CHIPPER, yes it is!!, but yeah that bitch is CLEAN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 30 2007, 06:03 PM~9117444
> *it does'nt get up, :uh:  it's a CHIPPER, yes it is!!, but yeah that bitch is CLEAN
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 30 2007, 06:03 PM~9117444
> *it does'nt get up, :uh:  it's a CHIPPER, yes it is!!, but yeah that bitch is CLEAN
> *


find anything yet?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 30 2007, 06:03 PM~9117444
> *it does'nt get up, :uh:  it's a CHIPPER, yes it is!!, but yeah that bitch is CLEAN
> *




THIS WEEKEND


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2007, 06:11 PM~9117513
> *find anything  yet?
> *


not yet  , still looking


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 30 2007, 06:13 PM~9117533
> *not yet  , still looking
> *


theres alot of nice stuff in classifieds.....you got the truck and trailer.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2007, 06:15 PM~9117543
> *theres alot of nice stuff in classifieds.....you got the truck and trailer.
> *


but not much time to drive for days  , and they charge too much to shipy :uh: hit me up if u find anything around, i know ur the first 1 to find a good HUSTLE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 30 2007, 06:23 PM~9117612
> *but not much time to drive for days  , and they charge too much to shipy :uh: hit me up if u find anything around, i know ur the first 1 to find a good HUSTLE
> *


heres a good hustle. find a car and pay me to go pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 08:13 PM~9117527
> *THIS WEEKEND
> *


WE SEE!!! WE NOSE THEM UP, WILL TAKE EXTRA FRESH MOTORS...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 30 2007, 04:29 PM~9115826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got damn you got a pic for everything? LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2007, 04:49 PM~9115938
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG????????
> *


car lookin good nix


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 30 2007, 06:13 PM~9117533
> *not yet  , still looking
> *


Fuck dat I'm nosey!!!! Borla wat u lookin for now??????? Another hopper o que chingados????????????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 08:32 PM~9117699
> *got damn you got a pic for everything? LOL
> *


hope he don't have any of your mantits :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2007, 08:38 PM~9117743
> *hope he don't have any of your mantits  :burn:
> *


I hope not either I gots some nice ones. LOL whats been up guey!?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2007, 04:49 PM~9115938
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG????????
> *


of course not nix  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 08:45 PM~9117805
> *I hope not either I gots some nice ones. LOL whats been up guey!?
> *


pics?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2007, 06:34 PM~9117712
> *Fuck dat I'm nosey!!!! Borla wat u lookin for now??????? Another hopper o que chingados????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: need a cruiser!! sale me ur RAGALAC :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 30 2007, 09:00 PM~9117896
> *:roflmao:  :twak: need a cruiser!! sale me ur RAGALAC :biggrin:
> *


why don't you just buy my regal?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 30 2007, 09:00 PM~9117896
> *:roflmao:  :twak: need a cruiser!! sale me ur RAGALAC :biggrin:
> *


hold up, you mean to say that you forced your wife to sell her car in order for you to have a place to park the trailer and now you are looking for another car for yourself? :uh: 
























I'd do the same :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

that fucken roach gets on my nevrs latin!:machinegun: lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2007, 08:58 PM~9117879
> *pics?
> *


 hno: not gonna do it, for the good of the nation.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2007, 09:05 PM~9117937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn trained roaches!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2007, 08:58 PM~9117879
> *pics?
> *


You know how I know your gay? Cause you want pics of my man boobs! :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2007, 09:03 PM~9117924
> *hold up, you mean to say that you forced your wife to sell her car in order for you to have a place to park the trailer and now you are looking for another car for yourself?  :uh:
> I'd do the same  :biggrin:
> *


switches4life knows how to handle his.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 09:06 PM~9117954
> *god damn trained roaches!
> *


all they need is the "walk it out" jam, to go with it.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 30 2007, 06:28 PM~9117656
> *:biggrin:
> WE SEE!!! WE NOSE THEM UP, WILL TAKE EXTRA FRESH MOTORS...
> *




MOTORS,PUMP HEADS,GRILL,MOLDINGS ,PLASTIC CLIPS ,INTERIOR , HOOD ORNAMENTARMORALL, DEODORANT, SOCKS, CHOES.


ILL BE READY.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 30 2007, 07:00 PM~9117896
> *:roflmao:  :twak: need a cruiser!! sale me ur RAGALAC :biggrin:
> *


Shit u can come get my green ragalac come on wit it I'm gettin ready to sale dat piece


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 07:28 PM~9118182
> *MOTORS,PUMP HEADS,GRILL,MOLDINGS ,PLASTIC CLIPS ,INTERIOR , HOOD ORNAMENTARMORALL, DEODORANT, SOCKS, CHOES.
> ILL BE READY.
> *


what about some interior. .












u better get me while im in a spending mood otherwise ill catch you in tulsa next year.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2007, 09:52 PM~9118298
> *:cheesy:
> *


wat are you so happy about?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 08:54 PM~9118314
> *wat are you so happy about?
> *


Jus cuz.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 09:12 PM~9118455
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2007, 10:10 PM~9118431
> *Jus cuz.
> *


im watchin the rockets :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2007, 09:14 PM~9118475
> *im watchin the rockets  :biggrin:
> *


Me too! :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2007, 02:04 PM~9115657
> *u dont wanna see that piece of shit...
> *


2x the paint is fucked has runs and shit


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Painted by some handicapped guy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 30 2007, 08:34 PM~9118664
> *2x the paint is fucked has runs and shit
> *


and hearts on it too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP+Oct 30 2007, 08:34 PM~9118664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your gay ass probably did that.. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*

dont u have a car to build or something??? :uh: I heard u aint even got ya frame back.. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2007, 08:42 PM~9118753
> *i heard about that....
> :0  do you know him???
> your gay ass probably did that.. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2007, 08:52 PM~9118874
> *:
> *


even ya smiley faces got they mouth wide open.. fuckin *** boy... :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 10:12 PM~9118455
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...


SOUND'S LIKE SOME ONE IS HAVING A B.F(BITCH FIT) AWH!!!! DID SOMEBODY HURT YOUR FEELING'S. :uh: 

EVERYBODY WE NEED TO STOP MESSING WITH FRANKIE HE IS GETTING HIS LIL FEELING'S HURT! 

DUDE! DONT S.A HAVE THERE OWN TOPIC? WHY YOU IN ARE SHIT!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2007, 10:50 PM~9118849
> *2 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA
> 
> dont u have a car to build or something???  :uh: I heard u aint even got ya frame back.. :0
> *


NO SIR! NOT YET BUT I STILL GOT A COUPLE OF DAY TO GET MY CHEAP G-BODY READY. :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

who is this guy RA-RA.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT IT DO CALI!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 30 2007, 11:02 PM~9118991
> *who is this guy RA-RA.
> *


 :wave: IT'S ME OR SHOULD I SAY LALA SO THAT THEM DUMN ASS MUTHER FUCKER THAT DONT KNOW HOW TO SAY MY NAME KNOW'S WHO I AM


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2007, 11:56 AM~9114691
> *SUP PEOPLE.
> *



NIX CUSTOMS Today, 11:56 AM | | Post #111337 

GRAND KING

Posts: 1,182
Joined: Jan 2005
From: PASAMUTHAFUCKINDENA TEXAS
Car Club: *LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.*


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

fuck a ra-ra like cali says its just a g-body on jack stands :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 30 2007, 11:08 PM~9119048
> *fuck a ra-ra like cali says its just a g-body on jack stands :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE TO SAY I AGREE WITH YOU HOMIE! MY JACK'S ARE CHROME DOES THAT COUNT?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 30 2007, 11:08 PM~9119046
> *NIX CUSTOMS  Today, 11:56 AM    |  | Post #111337
> 
> GRAND KING
> ...


GOOD MOVE NIX! GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEW CLUB!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Oct 30 2007, 09:00 PM~9118963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 08:57 PM~9118924
> *SOUND'S LIKE SOME ONE IS HAVING A  B.F(BITCH FIT) AWH!!!! DID SOMEBODY HURT YOUR FEELING'S. :uh:
> 
> EVERYBODY WE NEED TO STOP MESSING WITH FRANKIE HE IS GETTING HIS LIL FEELING'S HURT!
> ...



I QUOTED SOMEBOY'S SIG. IM NO SAYIN IT IN SPANISH FOR U EITHER. NAH MOTHERFUCKERS AROUND HERE KNOW BETTER , JUST LIKE U WILL  I DONT GET HURT . IM NOT THE 1 THAT TOOK DAYS OFF SO THAT HE CAN GO TO BED W/OUT CRYIN HIMSELF TO SLEEP. 


BTW,WUTS A FLONKE THATS WHAT THE GUYS FROM USA CALLED U :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 30 2007, 06:28 PM~9117656
> *:biggrin:
> WE SEE!!! WE NOSE THEM UP, WILL TAKE EXTRA FRESH MOTORS...
> *



when and where so i can b there :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 09:18 PM~9119164
> *I QUOTED SOMEBOY'S SIG. IM NO SAYIN IT IN SPANISH FOR U EITHER. NAH MOTHERFUCKERS AROUND HERE KNOW BETTER , JUST LIKE U WILL   I DONT GET HURT . IM NOT THE 1 THAT TOOK DAYS OFF SO THAT HE CAN GO TO BED W/OUT CRYIN HIMSELF TO SLEEP.
> BTW,WUTS A FLONKE THATS WHAT THE GUYS FROM USA CALLED U :ugh:
> *


probably es spanich :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2007, 09:10 PM~9118431
> *Jus cuz.
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2007, 09:20 PM~9119191
> *probably es spanich  :dunno:
> *




*O I C*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

CALL ME WHAT YOU! FUNNY NEVER SAID THAT WHEN I WAS THERE MUST BE A S.A THING. IS THAT HOW YOU ROLL DOWN THERE.

SMILE IN YOUR FACE BUT FROWN BEHIND YOUR BACK! DAMN MUST BE A HARD LIFE DOWN THERE. NEVER CAN SAY SHIT TO SOMEBODY FACE!I FEEL FOR YOU HOMIE.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i say all who are gonna nose up after the show sweeten the pot by puttin some cash on the line... :biggrin: that will make things more interesting.. then afterwards squash all the back and forth b.s.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

I SEE YOU BEEN THINK ABOUT ME! :thumbsup:ASKING OTHER PEOPLE ABOUT ME AND ALL...... SO LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT ME SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO ASK OTHER PEOPLE ABOUT ME I BEEN GOOD JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY RIDE AS YOU KNOW TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR THE SHOW I'M 26 I'M MARRIED I HAVE CHILDREN I LIKE LONG WALK'S ON THE BEACH I LIKE TO WATCH THE SUN SET FUCK IT THAT'S ALL I'M GOING TO TELL YOU SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO ASK PEOPLE ABOUT ME..........OK!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 09:35 PM~9119329
> *I SEE YOU BEEN THINK ABOUT ME! :thumbsup:ASKING OTHER PEOPLE ABOUT ME AND ALL...... SO LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT ME SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO ASK OTHER PEOPLE ABOUT ME I BEEN GOOD JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY RIDE AS YOU KNOW TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR THE SHOW I'M 26 I'M MARRIED I HAVE CHILDREN I LIKE LONG WALK'S ON THE BEACH I LIKE TO WATCH THE SUN SET FUCK IT THAT'S ALL I'M GOING TO TELL YOU SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO ASK PEOPLE ABOUT ME..........OK!
> *


ur stupid dawg... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 09:29 PM~9119271
> *CALL ME WHAT YOU! FUNNY NEVER SAID THAT WHEN I WAS THERE MUST BE A S.A THING. IS THAT HOW YOU ROLL DOWN THERE.
> 
> SMILE IN YOUR FACE BUT FROWN BEHIND YOUR BACK! DAMN MUST BE A HARD LIFE DOWN THERE. NEVER CAN SAY SHIT TO SOMEBODY FACE!I FEEL FOR YOU HOMIE.
> *




DAMN EVEN WITH ALL THAT TIME U SPENT CRYIN IN YOUR ROOM THESE PAST DAYS THATS ALL U GOT?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, RA-RA*
:0 i got a good seat for this one... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 30 2007, 09:35 PM~9119329
> *I SEE YOU BEEN THINK ABOUT ME! :thumbsup:ASKING OTHER PEOPLE ABOUT ME AND ALL...... SO LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT ME SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO ASK OTHER PEOPLE ABOUT ME I BEEN GOOD JUST BEEN WORKING ON MY RIDE AS YOU KNOW TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR THE SHOW I'M 26 I'M MARRIED I HAVE CHILDREN I LIKE LONG WALK'S ON THE BEACH I LIKE TO WATCH THE SUN SET FUCK IT THAT'S ALL I'M GOING TO TELL YOU SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO ASK PEOPLE ABOUT ME..........OK!
> *











*LIKE YOUR RIDE*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

LATE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Rockets


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 30 2007, 10:18 PM~9119164
> *I QUOTED SOMEBOY'S SIG. IM NO SAYIN IT IN SPANISH FOR U EITHER. NAH MOTHERFUCKERS AROUND HERE KNOW BETTER , JUST LIKE U WILL   I DONT GET HURT . IM NOT THE 1 THAT TOOK DAYS OFF SO THAT HE CAN GO TO BED W/OUT CRYIN HIMSELF TO SLEEP.
> I LIKE LONG WALK'S ON THE BEACH I LIKE TO WATCH THE SUN SET FUCK IT THAT'S ALL I'M GOING TO TELL YOU SO THAT YOU DONT HAVE TO ASK PEOPLE ABOUT ME..........OK!
> *


AY TU.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2007, 03:37 PM~9115860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who made that?

Looks nice... :thumbsup:

If ya'll make one for the calendar let me know so I can use it for my myspace... 

oh yeah...dh.... 1432187 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2007, 12:41 AM~9119648
> *Rockets
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

happy halloween fuckers..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 31 2007, 07:48 AM~9120997
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 08:09 AM~9121072
> *
> *


post the cinnamon roll


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2007, 01:22 AM~9120350
> *who made that?
> 
> Looks nice... :thumbsup:
> ...



1432187 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Happy Halloween everyone! :cheesy:


Oh and hell ya...Rockets did their thing last nite.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2007, 07:50 AM~9121208
> *1432187  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2007, 08:50 AM~9121208
> *1432187  :biggrin:
> *


2813308004


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

4532155


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 09:53 AM~9121503
> *Happy Halloween everyone! :cheesy:
> Oh and hell ya...Rockets did their thing last nite.
> *


word 2 yur mother


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 31 2007, 10:12 AM~9122064
> *word 2 yur mother
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 31 2007, 09:59 AM~9121966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OU812 ??

07734 
7734 2 09
3704556
038 2 09 537


HAHHAHAH I miss the beeper days. ahahahah well...


not really


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8675309


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah yo slim..next time u wanna update me on breaking boyz off.. wait til after 12noon.. a ***** still trying to sleep. i dont break nobody off, til least 3pm.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 11:37 AM~9122260
> *ah yo slim..next time u wanna update me on breaking boyz off..  wait til after 12noon..  a  ***** still trying to sleep.    i dont break nobody off, til least 3pm.
> *


my bad thought you was havin breakfast


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 31 2007, 11:46 AM~9122343
> *my bad thought you was havin breakfast
> *


naw.. had already ate breakfast.. then went back to sleep.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 11:48 AM~9122354
> *naw..  had already ate breakfast..  then went back to sleep.
> *


ol lazy ass ***** :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ey fagalac getcho ass to work *****


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2007, 08:50 AM~9121208
> *1432187  :biggrin:
> *


143lowriderguys21872! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2007, 11:32 PM~9119300
> *i say all who are gonna nose up after the show sweeten the pot by puttin some cash on the line...  :biggrin:  that will make things more interesting.. then afterwards squash all the back and forth b.s.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats what im talking about, NO excuses.....  :buttkick:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 11:26 AM~9122670
> *143lowriderguys21872! :biggrin:
> *



shouldnt that say 143lowridergirls2187 ??? :0 :ugh: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2007, 12:29 PM~9122702
> *shouldnt that say 143lowridergirls2187 ??? :0  :ugh:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


1 have 43 all lowriders  lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 11:40 AM~9122819
> *1 have 43 all lowriders  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

I like the way Hood Rich looks and the flyer..... Thank you D.H


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 31 2007, 11:53 AM~9122958
> *I like the way Hood Rich looks and the flyer..... Thank you D.H
> *


Thats a clean 6trey homie...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 31 2007, 11:53 AM~9122958
> *I like the way Hood Rich looks and the flyer..... Thank you D.H
> *


thats Provok's handy work...I reposted it for him cause he gave me props on it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2007, 09:32 PM~9119300
> *i say all who are gonna nose up after the show sweeten the pot by puttin some cash on the line...  :biggrin:  that will make things more interesting.. then afterwards squash all the back and forth b.s.
> *


again, i dont think frankies car is a hopper. but i will start the bid and put 100 if we all take a vote on whos car is cleaner.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 31 2007, 10:07 AM~9122515
> *ey fagalac getcho ass to work *****
> *


 :uh: putooooooooe I am workin !!!!!!!! Betta shut up b4 one them old mescan ladies bust yo ass and say...................CHAVALONNNNNNNNNN CON NAVIGATIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dani....










i miss the silver surfer


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 12:13 PM~9123151
> *hey dani....
> 
> 
> ...



whooooaa me tooooo :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go frankie found these old pics :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2007, 11:18 AM~9123207
> *whooooaa me tooooo :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


its ok i got something in the works. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 01:19 PM~9123212
> *here u go frankie found these old pics  :0
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone should put money on how clean this car is it should be me. I did have a huge part in putting it together :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 11:25 AM~9123260
> *If anyone should put money on how clean this car is it should be me. I did have a huge part in putting it together :biggrin:
> *


well shit someone said so, so im down, who else is down. its just friendly competition.

$100.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 01:26 PM~9123274
> *well shit someone said so, so im down, who else is down. its just friendly competition.
> 
> $100.
> *


Im with ya $100


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i used to have an 80 rara :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Imma go an sling a hotmop to make that C note brb. lol!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 11:31 AM~9123334
> *Imma go an sling a hotmop to make that C note brb. lol!!
> *


dont forget your reflector vest.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 01:35 PM~9123366
> *dont forget your reflector vest.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im bored someone post up old pics with me :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: 








:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go dena


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 12:49 PM~9123502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's my myspace pic! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 01:55 PM~9123548
> *That's my myspace pic! :biggrin:
> *


this is mine :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 12:57 PM~9123572
> *this is mine :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Cochino! Lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 02:01 PM~9123598
> *Cochino! Lol!
> *


yum!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

In front of bowtie  








The unreleased cover of Spokes a Juice :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Oct 31 2007, 10:26 AM~9122678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never said frankie.. i just said *all the hoppers*.. everybody would agree he has one of the cleanest fleetwoods on the scene.. but im talkin bout* hopping... not whos car is cleaner... * :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2007, 12:12 PM~9123677
> *x2  :biggrin:
> i never said frankie.. i just said all the hoppers.. everybody would agree he has one of the cleanest fleetwoods on the scene.. but im talkin bout hopping... not whos car is cleaner...   :biggrin:
> *


ok well, street hoppers, 100 on boiler.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 02:12 PM~9123671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 01:52 PM~9123528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :roflmao: did you eat that cinnamon roll yet?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 02:12 PM~9123671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wait, thats chuck liddel in the backround!!!! :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 mayneholup.com lonestart breakin boys off in here wit dem old pics boys aint ready for dat shit dawg


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 31 2007, 12:30 PM~9123818
> *:0 mayneholup.com lonestart breakin boys off in here wit dem old pics boys aint ready for dat shit dawg
> *


i got more :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:32 PM~9123837
> *i got more  :biggrin:
> *


dont be shysteeeee....... post'em!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm also available for kids parties..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 12:38 PM~9123897
> *i'm also available for kids parties..
> 
> 
> ...


man u just reminded me to turn off my porch light tonite.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 12:32 PM~9123837
> *i got more  :biggrin:
> *


Shit come on wit da come on then 

Dat boy slim car lookin good look like it'll be ready for this weekend so there can be some more :0 :0 :0 faces!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:39 PM~9123909
> *man u just reminded me to turn off my porch light tonite.
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 12:40 PM~9123919
> *
> *



hey whats up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Oct 31 2007, 02:41 PM~9123923
> *hey whats up
> *


you ever do it wif a klown?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 12:43 PM~9123944
> *you ever do it wif a klown?
> *




lol no is that what your going to be tonight??? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 01:38 PM~9123897
> *i'm also available for kids parties..
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! Omg! Fkin Danny! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Oct 31 2007, 02:44 PM~9123951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 31 2007, 12:40 PM~9123912
> *Shit come on wit da come on then
> 
> Dat boy slim car lookin good look like it'll be ready for this weekend so there can be some more :0  :0  :0 faces!
> *


slim aint ready.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 01:45 PM~9123966
> *sexy huh?
> *


There are a lot of words that come to mind but I think kukuy and the movie it come to mind first. Lol!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 12:45 PM~9123966
> *first time for everything                and yeah..  gonna go do drive-by's
> sexy huh?
> *



THATS'S HOT  LOL

U GONNA BE AT THE SHOW?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 02:38 PM~9123897
> *i'm also available for kids parties..
> 
> 
> ...


i see you like to put on make up LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Oct 31 2007, 02:49 PM~9123998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost nice as mine.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

frito :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 12:54 PM~9124039
> *naw.. be out of town.. making power moves..
> almost nice as mine.
> *


you about 6 years late


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:55 PM~9124054
> *you about 6 years late
> *


lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:55 PM~9124054
> *you about 6 years late
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. gonna go creep by high skoo and skurr da honeys..

deuce


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 01:50 PM~9124005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 









:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:58 PM~9124076
> * :biggrin:
> *


how about you post pics of that frame wrap you attempted? mr sloppy weldz :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 12:54 PM~9124039
> *naw.. be out of town.. making power moves..
> almost nice as mine.
> *



oh you suck ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go big pimp lmao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 02:49 PM~9123997
> *There are a lot of words that come to mind but I think kukuy and the movie it come to mind first. Lol!
> *


stfu.. you know u wanna be made love to.by a klown while being choked and slapped.. all while covered in hot wing sauce


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 01:00 PM~9124101
> *how about you post pics of that frame wrap you attempted?  mr sloppy weldz      :roflmao:
> *


i dont have a scanner, i got a bunch of hard copies but no scanner, post up pics of the pussy pink mc so i can save em.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 01:04 PM~9124135
> *stfu.. you know u wanna be made love to.by a klown while being choked and slapped..  all while covered in hot wing sauce
> *


omg that image just went to my head.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip










:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 03:04 PM~9124134
> *here u go big pimp lmao
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 03:04 PM~9124135
> *stfu.. you know u wanna be made love to.by a klown while being choked and slapped..  all while covered in hot wing sauce
> *


wow, now that some skurry shit!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 01:07 PM~9124161
> *:uh:
> *


4 pumps, all you. quit bullshittin...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:07 PM~9124164
> *4 pumps, all you. quit bullshittin...
> 
> 
> ...


  ...taking it way back


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 03:15 PM~9124181
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


love the tie downs! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 31 2007, 01:16 PM~9124185
> * ...taking it way back
> *


wonder were that car is at, last i heard it made its way to california from arizona..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:15 PM~9124181
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


floor was never the same


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 01:17 PM~9124189
> *love the tie downs! :cheesy:
> *


anything to make it home :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 31 2007, 01:18 PM~9124205
> *floor was never the same
> *


good memories though :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 03:18 PM~9124207
> *anything to make it home  :biggrin:
> *


that was a keeper!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 02:04 PM~9124135
> *stfu.. you know u wanna be made love to.by a klown while being choked and slapped..  all while covered in hot wing sauce
> *


Not me fool. That's them kinda girls you be messing with. Not my thing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 01:19 PM~9124216
> *that was a keeper!
> *


yea it was , bone dry and a good price. oh well, its lookin good now. so its cool


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

For those needing a MAP to this activity day....here ya go....you already know when its scheduled for. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 03:19 PM~9124219
> *Not me fool. That's them kinda girls you be messing with. Not my thing.
> *


I bet you like a lil hair pullin! lol!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u ready again frito???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:21 PM~9124233
> *u ready again frito???
> 
> 
> ...


i stay ready....if i had big enough pockets, we would be doing mine :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 31 2007, 02:21 PM~9124231
> *I bet you like a lil hair pullin! lol!!
> *


 Lol! You're crazy! :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 03:26 PM~9124271
> * Lol! You're crazy! :angel:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 31 2007, 01:24 PM~9124257
> *i stay ready....if i had big enough pockets, we would be doing mine :biggrin:
> *


after new years


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

flash back


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol










big pimp what u doing, is that a duce, middle finger or a drunk shocker attempt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gangster.... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got some good ones of hny but i dont want to hurt any feelings :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim what u know about that kandy red, northside ass ***** :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn am i the only one with pictures :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Oct 31 2007, 01:05 PM~9124150
> *omg that image just went to my head.
> *


You freaky girl :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:43 PM~9124387
> *got some good ones of hny but i dont want to hurt any feelings  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Lol! You better not! 

There aint any pictures to show anyways. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 31 2007, 03:07 PM~9124164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 02:01 PM~9124485
> *Lol! You better not!
> 
> There aint any pictures to show anyways. :angel:
> *


wasnt it the same nite that i just posted... :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 04:06 PM~9124533
> *wasnt it the same nite that i just posted... :0  :0
> *


couldnt have been :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lolol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 04:09 PM~9124566
> *lolol
> 
> 
> ...


pretty drunk by that time..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

post pic of mc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 04:11 PM~9124588
> *post pic of mc
> *


what makes u think i got pics of that raggidy thing? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 02:14 PM~9124613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the chromed out motor youre showing off :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic trying to go for a swim


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 02:20 PM~9124672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


classic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 04:19 PM~9124660
> *love the chromed out motor youre showing off  :uh:
> *


dont forget the rattle canned frame.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ass on the tight white


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 04:23 PM~9124693
> *ass on the tight white
> 
> 
> ...


remote big as a norelco :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

takin it way back :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 02:24 PM~9124708
> *remote big as a norelco  :roflmao:
> *


got til steering though


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 01:41 PM~9124372
> *gangster.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wanna go way back?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

too bad new owner doesnt know what to do with these fine pieces of equipment...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 31 2007, 02:25 PM~9124724
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


what up dave when we gonna hit up wescotts again. its already been 6 months..time flies.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 02:28 PM~9124759
> *what up dave when we gonna hit up wescotts again. its already been 6 months..time flies.
> *



when ever u ready :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

almost been a year since the infamous slip/fall but still saved the ham incident,that left me walking with a cane for a few weeks. :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im gonna take it way back in just a minute.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i still miss her.. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 02:42 PM~9124838
> *i still miss her..    :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


found some pics of the infamous honda u always talk about :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 04:50 PM~9124901
> *found some pics of the infamous honda u always talk about  :biggrin:
> *


dont embarrass yourself like that..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 03:06 PM~9124533
> *wasnt it the same nite that i just posted... :0  :0
> *


Don't act like you don't remember! :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 02:54 PM~9124949
> *dont embarrass yourself like that..
> *


shit i dont give a fuck. man u gotta start somewhere, i started with euros. . :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 03:20 PM~9124672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 

That pic is fkin bright!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my richmond cruiser...remember gettin clowned big pimp???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 05:03 PM~9125026
> *:roflmao:
> 
> That pic is fkin bright!
> *


lone star prolly hooked it up to a 220v outlet..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn look at wall. ***** gained about 2 bills since then....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 03:28 PM~9124759
> *what up dave when we gonna hit up wescotts again. its already been 6 months.. time flies.
> *


No shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 05:03 PM~9125028
> *my richmond cruiser...remember gettin clowned big pimp???
> 
> 
> ...


told you b4 fool.. wasn't me.. you done sold that car, by time i had my ls.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u got big pimp. the kandy honda. 1999 i think...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. yeah, thats the one.. you use to piss off asians wif those rims.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 03:10 PM~9125068
> *ha.. yeah, thats the one..    you use to piss off asians wif those rims.
> *


shit i paid fuckin 3200 for that paint job. then some asshole at homedepot let his shopping basket bump into my car. after that lost interest in it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fwd daytons :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 05:12 PM~9125083
> *shit i paid fuckin 3200 for that paint job. then some asshole at homedepot let his shopping basket bump into my car. after that lost interest in it.
> *


you paid? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 03:14 PM~9125103
> *you paid?  :uh:
> *


well not really i paid about a G, and reliant energy picked up the rest, thanks to them hittin me in whataburger parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 05:20 PM~9125147
> *well not really i paid about a G, and reliant energy picked up the rest, thanks to them hittin me in whataburger parking lot  :biggrin:
> *


i remember.. you were like "mayne, you'd think they be able to pay for some candy paint with all the money reliant has.. shit, they building that new stadium and everything" lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go frito. house of hardlines :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 03:25 PM~9125182
> *i remember..    you were like "mayne, you'd think they be able to pay for some candy paint with all the money reliant has..  shit, they building that new stadium and everything"  lol
> *


yea i end up sellin that car to this girl over here in stafford and she took it to carwash and the track fucked up and sandwiched the cars. ruined the paint


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think this was from 94. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 05:31 PM~9125217
> *i think this was from 94.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bawlin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

in 89' i was rolling a 81' seville.. simliar to this but in champagne gray.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 03:33 PM~9125229
> *bawlin
> *


hard to beleive but thats the car i got jacked for....over some fuckin roadsters.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 31 2007, 05:39 PM~9125285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


classic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: 95 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 03:04 PM~9124134
> *here u go big pimp lmao
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happened to this car??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 05:45 PM~9125330
> *what happened to this car??
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 04:01 PM~9124485
> *Lol! You better not!
> 
> There aint any pictures to show anyways. :angel:
> *


should i post it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

only FNU's get thier shirt wet when drinkin beer :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 03:46 PM~9125343
> *:dunno:
> *


used to compete with the white 64, it was always a toss up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 05:49 PM~9125363
> *used to compete with the white 64, it was always a toss up..
> *


heard a silver 68 heading to town.. 4 pumps. suppose to mean business. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 04:27 PM~9125189
> *here u go frito. house of hardlines  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont remind me  ..that setup was nice


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 31 2007, 03:53 PM~9125403
> *dont remind me  ..that setup was nice
> *


it didnt go to waste....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Ken you better not.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 03:39 PM~9125278
> *in 89' i was rolling a 81' seville..  simliar to this but in champagne gray.
> 
> 
> ...


big pimp u used to roll slant back lac??? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 04:06 PM~9125501
> *Ken you better not.
> *


its a nice pic....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 02:38 PM~9123897
> *i'm also available for kids parties..
> 
> 
> ...


este buey! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u look like you sprayed face with water and then dipped your head in nana's flower tortilla bowl.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 05:11 PM~9125529
> *its a nice pic....
> *


Lol! How old is it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 06:14 PM~9125547
> *Lol! How old is it?
> *


****** don't worry about that, i'm going to post your nalgashot up!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 04:14 PM~9125547
> *Lol! How old is it?
> *


about 2001.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2007, 05:14 PM~9125550
> ******* don't worry about that, i'm going to post your nalgashot up!
> *


Lol! I aint talkin bout that one. I'm talkin the one ken has.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the good ones....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 05:15 PM~9125552
> *about 2001.
> *


Long ass time ago.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 05:22 PM~9125581
> *i got the good ones....
> *


Lol!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 03:48 PM~9125353
> *only FNU's get thier shirt wet when drinkin beer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol dont even remember that pic


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 03:20 PM~9124221
> *
> 
> 
> ...



***** SHUT THE SIX FO DROP GAME DOWN WITH THAT ONE NONE BEFOR IT AND NONE TO COME


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 31 2007, 04:41 PM~9125677
> ****** SHUT THE SIX FO DROP GAME DOWN WITH THAT ONE NONE BEFOR IT AND NONE TO COME
> *


cmon slim give me a couple months...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 06:45 PM~9125690
> *cmon slim give me a couple months...
> *


SORRY DOG I'LL GIVE YA SUM TIME.....BUT YOU BETTER BRING THA RAIN *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 31 2007, 04:47 PM~9125706
> *SORRY DOG I'LL GIVE YA SUM TIME.....BUT YOU BETTER BRING THA RAIN *****
> *


if frankie would come with it. 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 31 2007, 05:36 PM~9125651
> *lol  dont even remember that pic
> *


I do! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2007, 04:23 PM~9125168
> *rip
> 
> 
> ...


loco 64 frame offf :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2007, 04:35 PM~9124777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* sic713*
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2007, 06:19 PM~9125565
> *Lol! I aint talkin bout that one. I'm talkin the one ken has.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2007, 09:34 PM~9111235
> *please bring the man a set of bumper moldings[/B].  they arent that heavy...... :biggrin:
> *


*

x2 and I also need a 90 bumper *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 31 2007, 09:16 PM~9126938
> *x2 and I also need a 90 bumper
> *



I need a 90 bumper with a cadillac attached to it.... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Oct 31 2007, 09:51 PM~9127521
> *I need a whole 90 bumper with a cadillac attached to it....  :biggrin:
> *



u just need a lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 31 2007, 06:10 PM~9125524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frames off, cause rust dont hold on to stuff well :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2007, 11:31 PM~9128188
> *
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *ridenlow84*,Oct 31 2007, 11:36 PM~9128212]
> :ugh:
> [/b]


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2007, 11:38 PM~9128225
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


weak


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 31 2007, 11:40 PM~9128236
> *weak
> *


like your club :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2007, 11:40 PM~9128241
> *like your club  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 31 2007, 11:42 PM~9128257
> *:buttkick:    :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


:machinegun: :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2007, 11:43 PM~9128260
> *:machinegun:  :uh:
> *


you missed 

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 31 2007, 11:46 PM~9128279
> *you missed
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


i dont miss... :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2007, 11:46 PM~9128287
> *i dont miss... :uh:
> *


  alright 350


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 31 2007, 11:49 PM~9128301
> *  alright  350
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

GOOD MORNING PUTOS! :0 THE CADDY IS READY FOR SUNDAY....  GOT JUICE N ALOT MORE INCHES.............. :banghead: BACK BUMPER.COM :biggrin: SO WHO READY FOR A HOUSE CALL! :nicoderm: GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE IN THA HOP PIT.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Yall Ain't Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2007, 11:40 PM~9128241
> *like your club  :uh:
> *


Now Thats Not Nice


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP EVERYBODY.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2007, 06:21 AM~9129117
> *SUP EVERYBODY.
> *



Whats up Nick ! Man I see you rollin with the big dogs of TEXAS now. Congrats homie!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 07:37 AM~9129148
> *Whats up Nick !  Man I see you rollin with the big dogs of TEXAS now. Congrats homie!
> *


YES SIRRR!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

For HLC activity day, here is the location details.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Almost Friday... :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 09:51 AM~9129448
> *Almost Friday... :cheesy:
> *


sux I have to work all weekend..... :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 08:51 AM~9129448
> *Almost Friday... :cheesy:
> *



Today is practically Friday...imma work a half day tomorrow...just enough to get paid a full day under the salaried employee company rules....then I am off doing car show realted stuf...buying camera stuff, going to Marcustoms, etc etc etc.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2007, 09:56 AM~9129474
> *Today is practically Friday...imma work a half day tomorrow...just enough to get paid a full day under the salaried employee company rules....then I am off doing car show realted stuf...buying camera stuff, going to Marcustoms, etc etc etc.
> *


It can suck at times


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 08:55 AM~9129467
> *sux I have to work all weekend..... :angry:
> *


Yea that does suck...FOR YOU! I on the other hand will be off. Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 09:06 AM~9129518
> *It can suck at times
> *


Not where I work. :biggrin: I am salary plus overtime.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:17 AM~9129576
> *Yea that does suck...FOR YOU! I on the other hand will be off. Lol!  :biggrin:
> *


3 day work week for me.. today is like my monday.. and this saturday.. be working in san antonio.. so aint really like work..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 1 2007, 09:06 AM~9129518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...I worked sunday, from 8:30 to 8:30 so I missed Juiced show...but its not like "oh you are salaried, you stay til your job is done." I dont show up weekends unless I get paid, however its straight pay not x1.5. Given the usual guidelines for "salaried" employees....I'd get paid the same no matter what. But that usually allows for a higher salary as well :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 09:21 AM~9129590
> *3 day work week for me..  today is like my monday..  and this saturday.. be working in san antonio.. so aint really like work..
> *


I wanna go to SA next weekend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2007, 09:31 AM~9129643
> *Yeah...I worked sunday, from 8:30 to 8:30 so I missed Juiced show...but its not like "oh you are salaried, you stay til your job is done."  I dont show up weekends unless I get paid, however its straight pay not x1.5. Given the usual guidelines for "salaried" employees....I'd get paid the same no matter what.  But that usually allows for a higher salary as well  :biggrin:
> *


That's cool.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:34 AM~9129658
> *I  wanna go to SA next weekend.
> *


was there last weekend. Gianormous cinnamon roll! :0 yet no pics (Brian) :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 09:38 AM~9129684
> *was there last weekend. Gianormous cinnamon roll!  :0  yet no pics (Brian) :angry:
> *


Lol! You got mine coming yet? :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:20 AM~9129589
> *Not where I work. :biggrin: I am salary plus overtime.
> *


Not in construction  I get paid the same every week rain or shine :cheesy: Off at noon tomorrow  work sat all day and maybe half a day sunday.. I want to bring the lac out with the top down sun :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 09:43 AM~9129716
> *Not in construction  I get paid the same every week rain or shine :cheesy: Off at noon tomorrow  work sat all day and maybe half a day sunday.. I want to bring the lac out with the top down sun :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:47 AM~9129736
> *:thumbsup:
> *


fiday night buffet? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:42 AM~9129713
> *Lol! You got mine coming yet? :cheesy:
> *


uh negative there lil buddy :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 09:48 AM~9129750
> *fiday night buffet? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Where??? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 09:49 AM~9129758
> *uh negative there lil buddy  :cheesy:
> *


Hater! :angry: Lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:58 AM~9129831
> *Where??? :cheesy:
> *


you act like you dont know :uh: the late night place with the big screens :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 1 2007, 10:06 AM~9129518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no overtime here, but i get paid by salary, and only do maybe 30 hrs


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:58 AM~9129831
> *Where??? :cheesy:
> *


at the but nekid!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 11:05 AM~9129894
> *you act like you dont know :uh: the late night place with the big screens :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


and giant "bolt ons"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 10:05 AM~9129894
> *you act like you dont know :uh: the late night place with the big screens :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Haha! Oh THAT place! Gotcha. Fri I think I already got something to do.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2007, 11:06 AM~9129898
> *no overtime here, but i get paid by salary, and only do maybe 30 hrs
> *


Some weeks i do 50 some 10 just depends on weather and jobs. I think I only worked 40hrs the whole month of july  last summer was full of 60 and 80hr weeks :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2007, 10:06 AM~9129898
> *no overtime here, but i get paid by salary, and only do maybe 30 hrs
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:10 AM~9129935
> *Haha! Oh THAT place! Gotcha. Fri I think I already got something to do.
> *



oic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 1 2007, 11:07 AM~9129916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! How did I know you were going to say that :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:10 AM~9129935
> *Haha! Oh THAT place! Gotcha. Fri I think I already got something to do.
> *


HOLY CRAP!!!!! SURPRISE SURPRISE!!!!!! NEVER WOULDVE GUESSED IT, LET ME GUESS....... BDAY PARTY!?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2007, 11:12 AM~9129960
> *oic
> *


you in town yet?? lets go, I know ur down :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 11:18 AM~9130003
> *<span style='color:red'>PURO PEDO!!!*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 11:20 AM~9130023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PURO PEDO!!!
> *


theres a twelve year old runnin around who had just celebrated their 92nd bday! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2007, 10:12 AM~9129960
> *oic
> *


Lol! Crazy ass...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 10:19 AM~9130012
> *you in town yet?? lets go, I know ur down :biggrin:
> *



im in town.... but Friday I already have something to do... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 10:12 AM~9129963
> *:nono:
> 
> Wow!! How did I know you were going to say that :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Lmao! What are you tryin to imply there Brian??? :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:18 AM~9130003
> *HOLY CRAP!!!!! SURPRISE SURPRISE!!!!!! NEVER WOULDVE GUESSED IT, LET ME GUESS....... BDAY PARTY!?
> *


John...uh I mean chuck Liddel is that you??? :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:26 AM~9130070
> *John...uh I mean chuck Liddel is that you??? :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 1 2007, 11:22 AM~9130033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PURO PEDO!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 10:20 AM~9130023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PURO PEDO!!!
> *


Hahaha! I do have a bday this sat but its my girls sons party and its during the day. Might have another one sat nite for my homies. Not sure bout that one jus yet. Man we're Mexicans. There's a bday every weekend! You jus don't know!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:30 AM~9130099
> *Hahaha! I do have a bday this sat but its my girls sons party and its during the day. Might have another one sat nite for my homies. Not sure bout that one jus yet. Man we're Mexicans. There's a bday every weekend! You jus don't know!
> *


this the one celebrating their 92nd bday?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2007, 11:22 AM~9130033
> *im in town.... but Friday I already have something to do...  :biggrin:
> *


the definition of "MonicaLosisSelloutis"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:30 AM~9130099
> *Hahaha! I do have a bday this sat but its my girls sons party and its during the day. Might have another one sat nite for my homies. Not sure bout that one jus yet. Man we're Mexicans. There's a bday every weekend! You jus don't know!
> *




but what about Friday?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2007, 10:22 AM~9130033
> *im in town.... but Friday I already have something to do...  :biggrin:
> *


Wow whatta coincidence! :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:34 AM~9130141
> *Wow whatta coincidence! :ugh:
> *


 :around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:34 AM~9130141
> *Wow whatta coincidence! :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:27 AM~9130076
> *:0  :angry:
> *


You liked that one didn't you! :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:30 AM~9130099
> *Hahaha! I do have a bday this sat but its my girls sons party and its during the day. Might have another one sat nite for my homies. Not sure bout that one jus yet. Man we're Mexicans. There's a bday every weekend! You jus don't know!
> *


I said friday late night sucka!!! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:37 AM~9130168
> *You liked that one didn't you! :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 11:39 AM~9130185
> *I said friday late night sucka!!! :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 09:10 AM~9129935
> *Haha! Oh THAT place! Gotcha. Fri I think I already got something to do.
> *


yea, u cant go


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 10:29 AM~9130097
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :uh:
> ...


What's goin on sat nite?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 10:39 AM~9130185
> *I said friday late night sucka!!! :uh:
> *



Shes going to be busy.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:41 AM~9130200
> *What's goin on sat nite?
> *


you cant go cause of your many bday parties


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2007, 11:41 AM~9130197
> *yea, u cant go
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2007, 11:41 AM~9130202
> *Shes going to be busy.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I fig if I have to be on the job at 4am sat I need to start off with a good breakfast buffet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jp, u can go, just bring my money.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:31 AM~9130111
> *this the one celebrating their 92nd bday?
> *


Lol! No he'll be 6!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 11:44 AM~9130230
> *I fig if I have to be on the job at 4am sat I need to start off with a good breakfast buffet
> *


milk straight from the bolt on? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:45 AM~9130236
> *Lol! No he'll be 6!
> *


judging by what you tell me. He is 6 multiplied by the number of bday parties per year (15). must be a "mexican" thing.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 11:45 AM~9130237
> *milk straight from the bolt on?  :biggrin:
> *


I think you enjoy sayin "boltons" a lil too much!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 11:47 AM~9130258
> *I think you enjoy sayin "boltons" a lil too much!
> *


thanks to you and that fine establishment


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:32 AM~9130120
> *the definition of "MonicaLosisSelloutis"
> *


Lol! :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2007, 09:29 AM~9129348
> *YES SIRRR!!!
> *


wat up my dawg!! time u found ur self a club..
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LATIN KUSTOMS GOOD PEOPLE! :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:47 AM~9130267
> *Lol! :twak:
> *


MonicaLosisSelloutis;def;: One who plans an endeavour only to cancel it due to an unexpected event (mainly a bday party).


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 10:39 AM~9130185
> *I said friday late night sucka!!! :uh:
> *


Lol! I have to be up early sat so I usually don't go out Fri.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2007, 11:48 AM~9130273
> *wat up my dawg!! time u found ur self a club..
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LATIN KUSTOMS GOOD PEOPLE! :yes:
> *


I thought he was already in a club..........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:50 AM~9130299
> *Lol! I have to be up early sat so I usually don't go out Fri.
> *


prepare for the "crazieness" of the bday party


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2007, 10:41 AM~9130197
> *yea, u cant go
> *


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Nov 1 2007, 06:04 AM~9129072
> *Now Thats Not Nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:42 AM~9130206
> *you cant go cause of your many bday parties
> *


:uh: OhWell....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *ridenlow84*, NIX CUSTOMS
:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2007, 10:44 AM~9130232
> *jp, u can go, just bring my money.
> *


:uh: How's the toof?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 1 2007, 09:58 AM~9130379
> *3 Members: cali rydah, ridenlow84, NIX CUSTOMS
> :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:46 AM~9130255
> *judging by what you tell me. He is 6 multiplied by the number of bday parties per year (15). must be a "mexican" thing.
> *


I know more than one kid you freakin retard!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 11:50 AM~9130299
> *Lol! I have to be up early sat so I usually don't go out Fri.
> *


:uh: it was a friday night when you stopped by my place :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 31 2007, 11:52 PM~9127525
> *u just need a lowrider :biggrin:
> *


from what i understand they sellin the orange one from kustums


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 10:00 AM~9130401
> *:uh: How's the toof?
> *


its gettin better still cant enjoy eating though.and i lost weight.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, lone star, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, MR.64wagon

what it do??? u showing at magnificos??? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i think so im workin on it ......it will be done.....gas gauge not wokin properly


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:49 AM~9130289
> *MonicaLosisSelloutis;def;: One who plans an endeavour only to cancel it due to an unexpected event (mainly a bday party).
> *


Fk you!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2007, 12:08 PM~9130496
> *i think so im workin on it ......it will be done.....gas gauge not wokin properly
> *


That should never keep your car out of a show...... lol :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2007, 10:08 AM~9130496
> *i think so im workin on it ......it will be done.....gas gauge not wokin properly
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:53 AM~9130337
> *prepare for the "crazieness" of the bday party
> *


Don't worry bout all that!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 12:10 PM~9130517
> *Fk you!
> *


calm down there chief just messin with you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 11:03 AM~9130435
> *:uh: it was a friday night when you stopped by my place :uh:
> *


Lol! Yes I had jus left a bday party! And that was b4 my kid started playin soccer. His games are early!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 12:20 PM~9130605
> *Lol! Yes I had jus left a bday party! And that was b4 my kid started playin soccer. His games are early!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 1 2007, 10:34 AM~9129658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drink about 3 or 4 shots of rum, 30 minutes later, drop about 3 of those vicidins you got.. 10 minutes later.. close your eyes and you'll feel like your floating away.  so i heard.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 11:21 AM~9130617
> *:scrutinize:
> *


What?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 12:17 PM~9130954
> *word, know someone headed that way next weekend..  maybe he'll let u tag along.
> *


:0 Pics? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 01:38 PM~9131071
> *:0 Pics? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 12:54 PM~9131174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2007, 12:08 PM~9130496
> *i think so im workin on it ......it will be done.....gas gauge not wokin properly
> *


[La Chat]
you ride clean
but your gas tank is on E
be stepping out ain't got no decent shoes on ya feet

[Project Pat]
that's just the needle broke
youn't know'cha talkin bout
anyway them new Jordans bout ta come out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 1 2007, 09:29 AM~9129348
> *YES SIRRR!!!
> *


ah yo nix.. good luck with new club. 

oh.. and when i text you *****, you answer. see if i buy your azz a sprite again.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 01:34 PM~9131038
> *What?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 01:27 PM~9131415
> *:biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 02:32 PM~9131457
> *:ugh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Saturday, day of setup, is Los' B-day....any suggestions?!? if we have any energy left after setup. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2007, 02:37 PM~9131501
> *Saturday, day of setup, is Los' B-day....any suggestions?!? if we have any energy left after setup. :biggrin:
> *


butt naked?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 01:12 PM~9131803
> *butt naked?
> *


trick


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2007, 02:14 PM~9131821
> *trick
> *


Or treat? Halloween was yesterday :biggrin: 

maybe...the new old lady says I can get a lapdance...as long as she gets one too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2007, 03:14 PM~9131821
> *trick
> *


skurry azz.. crying about a toof, like you a kid. o' soft *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2007, 03:17 PM~9131859
> *Or treat? Halloween was yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> maybe...the new old lady says I can get a lapdance...as long as she gets one too.
> *


man said "new old lady"..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 02:12 PM~9131803
> *butt naked?
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 03:19 PM~9131884
> *Lol!
> *


no thanks, didn't mean you :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 02:20 PM~9131893
> *no thanks, didn't mean you  :uh:
> *


Lmao! Fk you fool!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 02:20 PM~9131893
> *no thanks, didn't mean you  :uh:
> *


not her as in you dont want her buttnekkid or she's not invited to come along.


hahaha yeah the new old lady es bolia.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

I've been messing with new art styles and media.......what do you all think?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2007, 03:32 PM~9132007
> *not her as in you dont want her buttnekkid or she's not invited to come along.
> hahaha yeah the new old lady es bolia.
> *


well.. both.. but meant the 1st thing,about hny buttnaked.. hate owning lone star money. he wakes me up early on payday.. screaming "rent's due!!"


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

a bit more wild.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 03:24 PM~9131936
> *Lmao! Fk you fool!
> *


 :0 such language!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 02:55 PM~9132264
> *:0  such language!
> *


:tongue:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 04:03 PM~9132346
> *:tongue:
> *


getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 03:55 PM~9132264
> *:0  such language!
> *


not very ladylike of her huh? see why i lost interest


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 02:04 PM~9132362
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...



SO WHAT ABOUT THOSE SORRY AS TEXANS 


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 03:04 PM~9132362
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...


Yes! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 03:17 PM~9132476
> *not very ladylike of her huh?  see why i lost interest
> *


:roflmao: Oh is that why.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 04:32 PM~9132574
> *:roflmao: Oh is that why.
> *


among other things


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 03:32 PM~9132579
> *among other things
> *


Oic. :uh: Lol! Can we still be friends? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 04:38 PM~9132628
> *Oic. :uh: Lol! Can we still be friends? :ugh:
> *


don't see why not


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2007, 11:06 AM~9130463
> *its gettin better still cant enjoy eating though.and i lost weight.
> *



it's from havin to pay that dentist :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 1 2007, 02:42 PM~9132102
> *I've been messing with new art styles and media.......what do you all think?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 1 2007, 04:42 PM~9132658
> *it's from havin to pay that dentist :biggrin:
> *


promise you, lone star was probably trying to work out a trade.. searched around garage for goodies, he wouldnt miss too much.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 1 2007, 03:50 PM~9132196
> *a bit more wild.
> 
> 
> ...


not bad, but IMO, you should redo it in NON-gay colors. maybe add a few faint images of houston icons.. dome, downtown,wings-n-more..etc etc


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 11:11 AM~9130525
> *That should never keep your car out of a show...... lol :biggrin:
> *


SAY DO U HAVE ANY STOCK 90-92 GRILL FOR SALE?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 03:40 PM~9132635
> *don't see why not
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

2000 bitches


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 1 2007, 05:38 PM~9133112
> *2000 bitches
> *


rookie status still


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 04:53 PM~9133254
> *rookie status still
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 1 2007, 09:56 AM~9129474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you get PAID


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 07:41 PM~9134024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2007, 11:48 AM~9130273
> *wat up my dawg!! time u found ur self a club..
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LATIN KUSTOMS GOOD PEOPLE! :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 1 2007, 06:44 PM~9134042
> *CLEAN! :thumbsup:
> *


decent... used to be hopper.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 07:40 PM~9134017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este ernest sent me that pic, whose is it?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2007, 06:49 PM~9134074
> *este ernest sent me that pic, whose is it?
> *


guy that works across the buyou at du-west. he paint it him self. cool dude. some may know him as stump's brother.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 07:52 PM~9134108
> *guy that works across the buyou at du-west. he paint it him self. cool dude. some may know him as stump's brother.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2007, 06:52 PM~9134112
> *
> *


you still need that cord..?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

9k lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 04:01 PM~9132811
> *not bad, but IMO, you should redo it in NON-gay colors.  maybe add a few faint images of houston icons..  dome, downtown,wings-n-more..etc etc
> *


this ***** here lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 07:54 PM~9134118
> *you still need that cord..?
> *


i'll go by saturday


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2007, 07:01 PM~9134166
> *i'll go by saturday
> *


word n lemme know when i can take the comp by tambien..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 04:17 PM~9132476
> *not very ladylike of her huh?  see why i lost interest
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 04:53 PM~9133254
> *rookie status still
> *


fuck that once you hit 2000 you out of rookie status in my book :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2007, 07:43 AM~9129406
> *For HLC activity day, here is the location details.
> 
> 
> ...



when


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 1 2007, 08:48 AM~9129750
> *fiday night buffet? :0  :biggrin:
> *



did some1 say BUFFET :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 06:33 PM~9134355
> *did some1 say BUFFET :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 07:29 PM~9134320
> *:yessad:
> *


:uh: :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 02:26 PM~9132541
> *SO WHAT ABOUT THOSE SORRY AS TEXANS
> :biggrin:
> *


u must be a cowboys fan and tony **** fan


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 08:46 PM~9134443
> *:uh: :twak:
> *


shut your filthy mouf!!!!! 




























:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 06:31 PM~9134336
> *when
> *


November 18th, 2007


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

well here goes some car stuff. :0 seats compliments of Franky at Ballin Auto Customs


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 07:47 PM~9134450
> *u must be a cowboys fan and tony **** fan
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 08:47 PM~9134450
> *u must be a cowboys fan and tony **** fan
> *


nah man, I am a die hard Texans fan and I think they suck. he must be extremely disappointed like myself.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 07:48 PM~9134457
> *shut your filthy mouf!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Don't get slapped. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 09:18 PM~9134660
> *Don't get slapped. :uh:
> *


I likes it rough :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 08:15 PM~9134628
> *nah man, I am a die hard Texans fan and I think they suck. he must be extremely disappointed like myself.
> *


:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 09:19 PM~9134673
> *:uh:
> *


calm down there chief  im just playin


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 07:15 PM~9134628
> *nah man, I am a die hard Texans fan and I think they suck. he must be extremely disappointed like myself.
> *


x2 i thought this season would be better


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 08:18 PM~9134666
> *I likes it rough  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 09:21 PM~9134688
> *:ugh:
> *


grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............? LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 09:21 PM~9134686
> *x2  i taught this season would be better
> *


I thought we would be 16-0 this year


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 05:41 PM~9134024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 08:20 PM~9134677
> *calm down there chief   im just playin
> *


Ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 09:23 PM~9134708
> *Ok
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 08:21 PM~9134692
> *grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............? LOL
> *


Shut the hell up! :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 1 2007, 08:22 PM~9134696
> *:cheesy:  :0
> *


dont think he going tho


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 1 2007, 09:25 PM~9134717
> *Shut the hell up! :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, impala65, AD85

whats going on there Franky


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 07:25 PM~9134722
> *dont think he going tho
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 1 2007, 07:40 PM~9134017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha, you can't eat.. sucka!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 09:10 PM~9134588
> *well here goes some car stuff. :0  seats compliments of Franky at Ballin Auto Customs
> 
> 
> ...


as your people say.. "and then?"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 08:32 PM~9134771
> *nice, must not be yours..    least you posting something worth looking at for once..
> i member stump..  been long time since i seen him.
> *


*NOONE GIVES A FUCK*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 08:32 PM~9134771
> *ha, you can't eat.. sucka!!
> *


Mest up. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 09:35 PM~9134798
> *NOONE GIVES A FUCK
> *


geez.. why you so negative.. you putting out a bad vibe. :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 07:50 PM~9134888
> *geez..    why you so negative..  you putting out a bad vibe.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 08:50 PM~9134888
> *geez..    why you so negative..  you putting out a bad vibe.  :uh:
> *


fuck you, you fat sack of decaying diabetic pile of mess eat shit and die slow.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 09:53 PM~9134903
> *fuck you, you fat sack of decaying diabetic pile of mess eat shit and die slow.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 07:53 PM~9134903
> *fuck you, you fat sack of decaying diabetic pile of mess eat shit and die slow.
> *


hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 09:21 PM~9134686
> *x2  i taught this season would be better
> *



spell check bitch, it works :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 09:53 PM~9134903
> *fuck you, you fat sack of decaying diabetic pile of mess eat shit and die slow.
> *


 :uh: even i took my meds today.. suggest you do same.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:55 PM~9134911
> *spell check bitch, it works :uh:
> *


lol lay it low should have a auto spell check...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 08:55 PM~9134914
> *:uh:    even i took my meds today.. suggest you do same.
> *


no. meds are for pussies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 09:56 PM~9134923
> *no. meds are for pussies
> *


 word? :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 08:58 PM~9134937
> *word?  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 09:34 PM~9134785
> *as your people say..  "and then?"
> *


then it will be put back together for me to destroy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:00 PM~9134950
> *then it will be put back together for me to destroy
> *


damn, gangsta..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn dave, it takes you awhile to type with that biggie size finger....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 10:03 PM~9134979
> *damn dave, it takes you awhile to type with that biggie size finger....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:03 PM~9134979
> *damn dave, it takes you awhile to type with that biggie size finger....
> *



fuck u asshole I only have 9 fingers right now dick sucker...remember....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:03 PM~9134979
> *damn dave, it takes you awhile to type with that biggie size finger....
> *



that fuck splint gets in my fucking way...asshole....pay back is bitch


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:15 PM~9135069
> *fuck u asshole I only have 9 fingers right now dick sucker...remember....
> *




:angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:17 PM~9135097
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:17 PM~9135095
> *that fuck splint gets in my fucking way...asshole....pay back is bitch
> *



otra ves daaveed this sentence is filled with grammatical errors. 


p.s., use a pencil to poke the keys.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:19 PM~9135116
> *otra ves daaveed this sentence is filled with grammatical errors.
> p.s., use a pencil to poke the keys.
> *


fucken jailhouse teacher

imma poke something else with that pencil at the shop tomorrow


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoopin that azz!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dave workin with snausage fingers over there..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:22 PM~9135153
> *fucken jailhouse teacher
> 
> imma poke something else with that pencil at the shop tomorrow
> *




haahahahhahh faak ju beeeessh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

who's goin to odessa?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:27 PM~9135200
> *who's goin to odessa?
> *



stfu u aint going just like vegas go sit on the bench bitch :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 10:27 PM~9135200
> *who's goin to odessa?
> *


nah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:29 PM~9135228
> *stfu u aint going just like vegas go sit on the bench bitch :biggrin:
> *


damn you just put pat in timeout! valio verga!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 10:27 PM~9135200
> *who's goin to odessa?
> *


ddeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 10:31 PM~9135243
> *ddeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzz    nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


the set up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2007, 10:31 PM~9135252
> *the set up
> *


mama-LOW


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:29 PM~9135228
> *stfu u aint going just like vegas go sit on the bench bitch :biggrin:
> *




mr. hostess, unlike you, my car is showin real progress....and i don't cry for help :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:34 PM~9135291
> *mr. hostess, unlike you, my car is showin real progress....and i don't cry for help :biggrin:
> *


I'll remember that next time you want me to trailer your next project :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:27 PM~9135200
> *who's goin to odessa?
> *


im tryin...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

rockets


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 09:27 PM~9135200
> *who's goin to odessa?
> *


ILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2007, 10:36 PM~9135314
> *rockets
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2007, 09:37 PM~9135329
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 08:36 PM~9135309
> *I'll remember that next time you want me to trailer your next project :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


or next time I will just leave the straps loose like your nalgas :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 1 2007, 10:38 PM~9135335
> *si
> *


ok


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:36 PM~9135309
> *I'll remember that next time you want me to trailer your next project :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



quit bein sensitive, nancy :uh: since you helped me, i can help a cripple :biggrin: 





> *lone star Posted Today, 10:36 PM
> 
> im tryin... *


  got plane tickets already. no drivin for this guy.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:38 PM~9135337
> *or  next time I will just leave the straps loose like your nalgas :biggrin:
> *



these 3 words: I, Straps, Your Nalgas......never use them together again please. gracias. :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:39 PM~9135348
> *quit bein sensitive, nancy :uh:  since you helped me, i can help a cripple :biggrin:
> got plane tickets already.  no drivin for this guy.
> *


True that is why 2fast2furious has been riding with me for the past 2 days


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:41 PM~9135371
> *True that is why 2fast2furious has been riding with me for the past 2 days
> *


that bish still has that pony?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Nov 1 2007, 09:27 PM~9135200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:41 PM~9135370
> *these 3 words: I, Straps, Your Nalgas......never use them together again please.  gracias.  :ugh:
> *


i hope you never get a job as a cashier......4 words stupid...uno,dos,tres,cuarto...retard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:44 PM~9135388
> *i hope you never get a job as a cashier......4 words stupid...uno,dos,tres,<s>cuarto</s> cuatro...retard
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 30 2007, 06:35 PM~9116730
> *SLAB CITY SHOW WHICH WAS SCHEDULE FOR NOV.11 HAS BEEN CANCELLED
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 30 2007, 06:35 PM~9116730
> *NOV.13</span>*</span> HAS BEEN CANCELLED
> [/b]


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2007, 08:43 PM~9135382
> *that bish still has that pony?
> *



pat still likes to be riden...i mean he still rides that pony


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:44 PM~9135388
> *i hope you never get a job as a cashier......4 words stupid...uno,dos,tres,cuarto...retard
> *



bitch i was typin with one hand cus i had the other in your wi......nevermind. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2007, 10:46 PM~9135413
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2007, 08:45 PM~9135406



sorry i only have 9 fingers right now


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:47 PM~9135420
> *bitch i was typin with one hand cus i had the other in your wi......nevermind. :biggrin:
> *



queer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:47 PM~9135426
> *sorry i only have 9 fingerS right now
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:47 PM~9135426
> *sorry i only have 9 finger right now
> *



dude, makin excuses is like your culo, everyone's tried it. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 1 2007, 09:55 PM~9134917
> *lol lay it low should have a auto spell check...
> *


we have one its called DJLATINA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 10:51 PM~9135454
> *dude, makin excuses is like your culo, everyone's tried it. :uh:
> *


 :ugh: not me :nono: :burn:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 1 2007, 10:52 PM~9135461
> *we have one its called DJLATINA
> *


Si mija, let me know when you all got the next show date so I can overcharge you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:51 PM~9135454
> *dude, makin excuses is like your culo, everyone's tried it. :uh:
> *



be ready for an ass kicking in the morning


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2007, 10:53 PM~9135474
> *Si mija, let me know when you all got the next show date so I can overcharge you guys.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

sorry about calling you DJLATINA, i guess my spell check didnt work this time :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 1 2007, 10:54 PM~9135483
> *:0
> 
> sorry about calling you DJLATINA, i guess my spell check didnt work this time :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 1 2007, 10:54 PM~9135481
> *be ready for an ass kicking in the morning
> *


I got $5 on the handicapped Mexican!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

1 Anonymous Users

:uh: 


i wonder who that is.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 1 2007, 10:57 PM~9135510
> *1 Anonymous Users
> 
> :uh:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

hmmm

your in a bad as club :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 1 2007, 10:58 PM~9135518
> *hmmm
> 
> your in a bad as club :biggrin:
> *


Car Club: *Picotiando Posos CC*

Somos del Rancho Picolandia, MEX


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 10:51 PM~9135454
> *dude, makin excuses is like your culo, everyone's tried it. :uh:
> *


is he with yall, seems to me that he meets the requirements :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 1 2007, 10:57 PM~9135510
> *1 Anonymous Users
> 
> :uh:
> ...


one of my groupies/stalkers? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 11:03 PM~9135551
> *one of my groupies/stalkers?  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: sweetie pie! :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 11:03 PM~9135551
> *one of my groupies/stalkers?  :dunno:
> *


 :0 

its the one that manages to type shit here, but he/she is off line :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

man it's past my bedtime. laterz nymphz


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)


:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2007, 11:05 PM~9135570
> *man it's past my bedtime.  laterz nymphz
> *


tela lavas, pitufo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas_Bowties, *RA-RA* 

WADDUP MAYN...READY FOR SUNDAY???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:34 PM~9135291
> *mr. hostess, unlike you, my car is showin real progress....and i don't cry for help :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 09:03 PM~9135551
> *one of my groupies/stalkers?  :dunno:
> *


 :nicoderm: Why you got to tell everybody?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Woo hoo! Its Friday! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 09:16 AM~9137753
> *Woo hoo! Its Friday! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Is it 1:30pm?!??! almost quittin time. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 2 2007, 09:36 AM~9137894
> *Is it 1:30pm?!??!  almost quittin time.  :biggrin:
> *


Im done at Noon! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2007, 09:38 AM~9137911
> *Im done at Noon! :cheesy:
> *


lucky fuker :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2007, 09:40 AM~9137929
> *lucky fuker  :angry:
> *


no not really I go back to work at 3am


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2007, 09:43 AM~9137949
> *no not really I go back to work at 3am
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2007, 08:34 AM~9137880
> *:twak:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 09:53 AM~9138036
> *:tongue:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2007, 09:01 AM~9138098
> *:angry:
> *


What the hell are you pissed off at? :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 10:42 AM~9138397
> *What the hell are you pissed off at? :uh:
> *


im always pissed off :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 1 2007, 08:39 PM~9135348
> *quit bein sensitive, nancy :uh:  since you helped me, i can help a cripple :biggrin:
> got plane tickets already.  no drivin for this guy.
> *


it would be nice if i had some mafuckina seats in my car then i could take it...


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 07:16 AM~9137753
> *Woo hoo! Its Friday! :biggrin:
> *


its freestyle friday noummmmsayyinnn slim where u at


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2007, 08:40 AM~9137929
> *lucky fuker  :angry:
> *


i am the lucky but not as lucky fucker hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2007, 09:50 AM~9138452
> *im always pissed off  :angry:
> *


Sucks for you, :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 09:57 AM~9138488
> *its freestyle friday noummmmsayyinnn slim where u at
> *


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey all long time no see!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2007, 10:16 AM~9138590
> *ok
> *


:angry:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 08:57 AM~9138488
> *its freestyle friday noummmmsayyinnn slim where u at
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 2 2007, 10:56 AM~9138479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 10:56 AM~9138479
> *it would be nice if i had some mafuckina seats in my car then i could take it...
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I could have done them for you. Then they'ed be local


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i have a headache :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 10:28 AM~9138665
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 1 2007, 10:55 PM~9136468
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Texas_Bowties, RA-RA
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

we will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 2 2007, 09:40 AM~9138760
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2007, 11:47 AM~9138807
> *we will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight!
> *


u a poet an didnt know it :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 2 2007, 10:22 AM~9138631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, Remember the 5th of November....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 2 2007, 10:52 AM~9138849
> *u a poet an didnt know it :uh:
> *



tell him.... 

"si no eres poeta, abrochate la bragueta.."

jajaja


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

car is done see you guys tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 2 2007, 12:03 PM~9138926
> *car is done see you guys tommorrow :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 2 2007, 10:03 AM~9138926
> *car is done see you guys tommorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2007, 10:37 AM~9138742
> *
> *


You owe me! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 10:11 AM~9138976
> *You owe me! :angry:
> *


wanna talk about owing people?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 11:11 AM~9138976
> *You owe me! :angry:
> *



:happysad: :tongue: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 11:11 AM~9138981
> *wanna talk about owing people?
> *


Do I still owe you? :angel:


Are you talkin bout the book?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 10:17 AM~9139021
> *Do I still owe you? :angel:
> Are you talkin bout the book?
> *


thats part of it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 11:18 AM~9139025
> *thats part of it
> *


That was before you started acting funny. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 2 2007, 11:18 AM~9139025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 2 2007, 11:12 AM~9138987
> *:happysad:  :tongue:  :yes:
> *


lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2007, 11:23 AM~9139055
> *:0
> *


Lol! 

Hey. What's up? :wave:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 11:26 AM~9139080
> *Lol!
> 
> Hey. What's up? :wave:
> *


eating lunch


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 11:01 AM~9138512
> *Sucks for you, :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2007, 11:28 AM~9139090
> *eating lunch
> *


Me too! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 10:23 AM~9139049
> *That was before you started acting funny. :uh:
> *


no more outbursts from you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2007, 11:28 AM~9139093
> *:yessad:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ALMOST 1:30PM !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 12:44 PM~9139199
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 1 2007, 10:55 PM~9136468
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Texas_Bowties, RA-RA
> 
> ...



Here is the car I took these at 11 this morning


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 2 2007, 10:53 AM~9139271
> *Here is the car I took these at 11 this morning
> 
> 
> ...


we tried right..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 2 2007, 11:53 AM~9139271
> *Here is the car I took these at 11 this morning
> 
> 
> ...


damn i guess no hop then


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Yes we tried but things just didnt fall into place


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 2 2007, 11:55 AM~9138875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that'll buff out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 11:39 AM~9139160
> *no more outbursts from you.
> *


Lol! Hush fool. You know I always got something to say. :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 2 2007, 11:55 AM~9139292
> *we tried right..
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 2 2007, 10:40 AM~9138760
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 2 2007, 01:37 PM~9139590
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


wat up bid dawg! ready for sunday...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2007, 03:01 PM~9132811
> *not bad, but IMO, you should redo it in NON-gay colors.  maybe add a few faint images of houston icons..  dome, downtown,wings-n-more..etc etc
> *



You are correct sir....I was just trying out some new styles but I'll stick to my style for now...


:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 2 2007, 12:54 PM~9139703
> *wat up bid dawg! ready for sunday...
> *


ready enough...got caught up with other things so didnt let me do what i wanted to do to the ride but i will be out there...for odessa show ill have the car ready :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 12:23 PM~9139049
> *That was before you started acting funny. :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 2 2007, 01:11 PM~9139804
> *You are correct sir....I was just trying out some new styles but I'll stick to my style for now...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


That's pretty tite! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2007, 01:21 PM~9139873
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


wth you laughin at chino! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 02:23 PM~9139891
> *wth you laughin at chino! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


you ole silly azz! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2007, 01:25 PM~9139901
> *you ole silly azz! :roflmao:
> *


I don't know what your talkin bout. :around: Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Nov 2 2007, 10:53 AM~9139271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe u guys will keep ya mouth shut... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 2 2007, 10:53 AM~9139271
> *Here is the car I took these at 11 this morning
> 
> 
> ...


can i get that frame??? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 2 2007, 02:11 PM~9139804
> *You are correct sir....I was just trying out some new styles but I'll stick to my style for now...
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  right-click save


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2007, 02:02 PM~9140137
> *    right-click save
> *


groupie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Dayum 5 PM needs to hurry up and come on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

American Gangsta..

thumbs up here.. saw a bootleg last nite.. good bootleg too, not one where you hear babies cry and people talking or see them getting up..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I wanna see that movie. It looks good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 04:09 PM~9140606
> *I wanna see that movie. It looks good.
> *


still got dvd at crib


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2007, 03:20 PM~9140683
> *still got dvd at crib
> *


:ugh: that's nice. :ugh: lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 04:44 PM~9140860
> *:ugh: that's nice. :ugh: lol!
> *


i still got makeup left over and some hot wing sauce in fridge


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Whoring by...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 2 2007, 12:53 PM~9139271
> *Here is the car I took these at 11 this morning
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! HOMIE WHY YOU GOT TO PUT ME ON BLAST LIKE THAT!

BUT YEA I DONT THINK MY CAR WILL MAKE IT FOR THE SHOW.I'M GOING TO PULL A COUPLE OF ALL NIGHTER'S AND SEE WHAT I CAN COME UP WITH BUT I DONT THINK IT WILL BE READY STILL TRYING THOUGH.

I'M GOING TO TRY FOR FRANKIE! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i call bs


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i called pizza hut


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 2 2007, 06:48 PM~9142358
> *i called pizza hut
> *


 :uh: so i guess thats why you didnt pick up the phone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Nov 2 2007, 07:35 PM~9142272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup big pimp,


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2007, 04:05 PM~9141010
> *i still got makeup left over and some hot wing sauce in fridge
> *


Thanks but I think ill watch it at the theater. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 05:54 PM~9142402
> *Thanks but I think ill watch it at the theater. :cheesy:
> *


yea we will...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 06:55 PM~9142408
> *yea we will...
> *


Yes. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 02:30 PM~9139931
> *I don't know what your talkin bout. :around: Lol!
> *


holy crap :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 2 2007, 12:53 PM~9139271
> *Here is the car I took these at 11 this morning
> 
> 
> ...


why are the pics so tiny?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2007, 07:25 PM~9142644
> *why are the pics so tiny?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 07:52 PM~9142381
> *sup big pimp,
> *


JUST HIT UP LIQUOR STORE.. 

oh, da pigs pulled me over last night.. bad tags, and taillights, not red enough.. no seat belt.. gat by hip.. 

and still no ticket 


oh, and it was about right in front of slo's house.. bet he was inside laughing..thinkin i was going to jail.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 2 2007, 06:39 PM~9142763
> *:dunno:
> *


camera phone maybe?? :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 05:44 PM~9142331
> *i call bs
> *


i call them chipper stylez.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 2 2007, 09:22 AM~9138631
> *hey all long time no see!
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2007, 09:47 AM~9138807
> *we will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight!
> *



Independence Day (the movie)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 2 2007, 09:22 PM~9143024
> *Independence Day (the movie)
> *


similiar.. but not exactly.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 2 2007, 08:11 PM~9142977
> *camera phone maybe??  :dunno:
> *


small ass phone :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2007, 07:27 PM~9143068
> *similiar..  but not exactly.
> *


bs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 2 2007, 09:37 PM~9143117
> *bs
> *


so


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 2 2007, 11:53 AM~9139271
> *Here is the car I took these at 11 this morning
> 
> 
> ...


I said two weeks to build a hopper from a hollowed out shell was going to be tough.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard otherwise,from a reliable source.....so whats really going on...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2007, 07:25 PM~9142638
> *holy crap :0
> *


Haha! You goin to the show?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 09:19 PM~9143365
> *i heard otherwise,from a reliable source.....so whats really going on...
> *


You already home?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 09:19 PM~9143365
> *i heard otherwise,from a reliable source.....so whats really going on...
> *


Just another all nighter.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9143365
> *i heard otherwise,from a reliable source.....so whats really going on...
> *


like your girl said.. fk what you heard


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 08:21 PM~9143384
> *You already home?
> *


on the job.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2007, 08:22 PM~9143392
> *like your girl said..  fk what you heard
> *


when are you gonna lift your car??? 2009???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2007, 09:22 PM~9143392
> *like your girl said..  fk what you heard
> *






Houston Dynamo won tonight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 09:28 PM~9143438
> *on the job.
> *


oic. 


Aight goin to bed. Nite everyone.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dynamo


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 08:19 PM~9143365
> *i heard otherwise,from a reliable source.....so whats really going on...
> *


no such thing


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mestup.com/lotsotalk/fornuthin.php


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 10:29 PM~9143446
> *when are you gonna lift your car??? 2009???
> *


once i find good deal on batteries.. batterys express is kinda steep.. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2007, 02:45 AM~9144745
> *once i find good deal on batteries..  batterys express is kinda steep..    :angry:
> *


is 25 bux a good deal brand new?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 10:35 PM~9143473
> *
> Houston Dynamo won tonight! :thumbsup:
> *


who?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2007, 10:19 PM~9143371
> *Haha! You goin to the show?
> *


what show?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2007, 09:28 AM~9145224
> *what show?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2007, 09:35 AM~9145234
> *:uh:
> *


hey there buuuuuuuuuuuuuuddy!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 2 2007, 12:53 PM~9139271
> *Here is the car I took these at 11 this morning
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2007, 12:45 AM~9144198
> *mestup.com/lotsotalk/fornuthin.php
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2007, 06:33 AM~9144987
> *is 25 bux a good deal brand new?
> *


naw, still kinda steep


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2007, 08:26 AM~9145221
> *who?
> *


Deeezz nuuttzz!!


Thatll go great with the other image you have of me. :roflmao::


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 3 2007, 09:27 AM~9145336
> *Deeezz nuuttzz!!
> Thatll go great with the other image you have of me. :roflmao::
> *



Damn... yeah, thats mest up. :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Super clean cream regal just past me here at work on a trailer :0 Didnt know they had lolows in Pearland :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 3 2007, 09:40 AM~9145384
> *Damn... yeah, thats mest up.  :burn:
> *


:roflmao: love it! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2007, 09:54 AM~9145411
> *Super clean cream regal just past me here at work on a trailer :0 Didnt know they had lolows in Pearland :cheesy:
> *


:wave: How was it last nite?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 3 2007, 10:57 AM~9145418
> *:wave: How was it last nite?
> *


cool I guess I was sleepy....... Then I came straight to work at 3am.... Im running on 1 1/2 hrs sleep  :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 3 2007, 10:27 AM~9145336
> *Deeezz nuuttzz!!
> Thatll go great with the other image you have of me. :roflmao::
> *


dirty girl............ :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2007, 10:07 AM~9145290
> *naw, still kinda steep
> *


the chick says cheap cheap!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2007, 10:06 AM~9145455
> *cool I guess I was sleepy....... Then I came straight to work at 3am.... Im running on 1 1/2 hrs sleep   :cheesy:
> *


That sucks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2007, 10:18 AM~9145497
> *dirty girl............ :cheesy:
> *


:angel: Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 3 2007, 11:30 AM~9145556
> *:angel: Lol!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2007, 02:51 PM~9146487
> *:cheesy:
> *


still at work fuker?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN ***** GOT THE BADDEST STREET CAPRICE IN HOUSTON.......WAIT A MIN I GOT THE ONLY STREET CAPRICE IN HOUSTON..........DAMN :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2007, 03:01 PM~9146546
> *DAMN ***** GOT THE BADDEST STREET CAPRICE IN HOUSTON.......WAIT A MIN  I GOT THE ONLY STREET CAPRICE IN HOUSTON..........DAMN :angry:
> *


puttin out fires with the fire chief? LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2007, 03:01 PM~9146544
> *still at work fuker?
> *


I woke up yesterday at 6am took a hour nap at 6pm came to work at 4am and now they want to run until 9pm :uh: Im so tired Im seein spots :angry:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

anyone here know where to buy Steel Reserve 40 ounces in houston?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2007, 03:01 PM~9146546
> *DAMN ***** GOT THE BADDEST STREET CAPRICE IN HOUSTON.......WAIT A MIN  I GOT THE ONLY STREET CAPRICE IN HOUSTON..........DAMN :angry:
> *


Good job Slim.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2007, 03:01 PM~9146546
> *DAMN ***** GOT THE BADDEST STREET CAPRICE IN HOUSTON.......WAIT A MIN  I GOT THE ONLY STREET CAPRICE IN HOUSTON..........DAMN :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

GOOD TURN OUT AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW.......THEM BOYS FROM ELITE BROUGHT 3 RIDES FROM CALI..... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2007, 01:24 PM~9146670
> *:uh:
> *


got your shit sick lmao


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2007, 01:29 PM~9146702
> *GOOD TURN OUT AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW.......THEM BOYS FROM ELITE BROUGHT 3 RIDES FROM CALI..... :0
> *


pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2007, 03:33 PM~9146720
> *got your shit sick lmao
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2007, 01:29 PM~9146702
> *GOOD TURN OUT AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW.......THEM BOYS FROM ELITE BROUGHT 3 RIDES FROM CALI..... :0
> *


their not elite..

sum dude from dallas bought them cars


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2007, 04:44 PM~9147061
> *their not elite..
> 
> sum dude from dallas bought them cars
> *


he bought 3 cars in one day :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2007, 02:38 PM~9147022
> *:uh:
> *


ITS TRUE, AND WHAT U GONNA DO ABOUT IT???


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2007, 01:29 PM~9146702
> *GOOD TURN OUT AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW.......THEM BOYS FROM ELITE BROUGHT 3 RIDES FROM CALI..... :0
> *


AND WHERE WERE U?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looking for a chevy engine. for my elcamino..
cash in hand.. mines blew, so i need one asap


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that sucks sic i like how u pull up last nigth to the show was a kodak moment


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 3 2007, 04:56 PM~9147739
> *that sucks sic  i like how u pull up last nigth to the show was a kodak moment
> *


yea i know..
wheres a cam when u need one..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2007, 04:56 PM~9147743
> *yea i know..
> wheres a cam when u need one..
> *


what happen u pull up and the engine blew? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2007, 04:24 PM~9146930
> *pics
> *



get off the jock :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i was trying to get the cam but was to sleepy to run to truck and get it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 3 2007, 03:20 PM~9146647
> *Good job Slim.
> *


THANKX MAN I PUT IN ALOT OF WORK


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 3 2007, 05:00 PM~9147759
> *get off the jock :uh:
> *



just like u are on mine


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali u going to the show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much is the show to get in at the gate.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

tha fire chief


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

save the paper plates for the bbq


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2007, 07:21 PM~9147875
> *save the paper plates for the bbq
> *


keeps da po po's offf my ass.....had to spend title money to finish car :biggrin: and paper plate was free suckaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2007, 05:19 PM~9147860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FIRE CHEIF looks aight, i guess  


seriously though slim.. good work. still whoop ur azz in a race though.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2007, 04:59 PM~9147756
> *what happen u pull up and the engine blew?  :biggrin:
> *


naw


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2007, 08:42 PM~9148298
> *naw
> *


thunderbolt right by my crib, smash and grab? 


or here ya go.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/COMPLETE-LT...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2007, 07:19 PM~9147860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2007, 06:19 PM~9147860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im digging the roof


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

hey slim, you need to take that "honest hustle" off the trunk and put "THE FIRE CHIEF" LOL car looking saweet man!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

DAVE whats the deal?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 3 2007, 03:55 PM~9147425
> *AND WHERE WERE U?
> *


waiting on you....  ..but tomorrow..ill find ya...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 3 2007, 02:44 PM~9147061
> *their not elite..
> 
> sum dude from dallas bought them cars
> *


jus found out he bought them from Elite...yea that fool also owns rollin malo, outer limts and selena bomb....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2007, 09:46 PM~9148573
> *hey slim, you need to take that "honest hustle" off the trunk and put "THE FIRE CHIEF" LOL car looking saweet man!
> *


they had a red light bar at the shop it was tempting but didn't want to cover my sunroof


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2007, 07:46 PM~9148573
> *hey slim, you need to take that "honest hustle" off the trunk and put "THE FIRE CHIEF" LOL car looking saweet man!
> *



x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2007, 07:49 PM~9148587
> *DAVE whats the deal?
> *


chillin just here at the house. just finished painting the kitchen now i'm just cleaning up :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Los Magnificos


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Nov 3 2007, 03:07 PM~9146585
> *anyone here know where to buy Steel Reserve 40 ounces in houston?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

More pics provok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am still sore from Friday-Saturday


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Behind the scene shenanigans at MARCUSTOMS the night before the show...Another all-nighter. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The WEGO World Tour Scion xB wrap designed by me (NMEIMAGE.COM) and printed and intsalled by M3 Graphics. This was right after they wet it down once it was barely installed.

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't forget to pick up the Los Magnificos Calendar. Duelhex hooked it up this year. I also did a few photos on there. See you at the show.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2007, 11:52 PM~9149105
> *chillin just here at the house. just finished painting the kitchen now i'm just cleaning up  :uh:
> *


kul im going over there for dinner :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2007, 10:13 AM~9150944
> *kul im going over there for dinner  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2007, 11:27 PM~9149007
> *they had a red light bar at the shop it was tempting but didn't want to cover my sunroof
> *


I can get you strobes from work.... for the head and tail lights. ‹(•¿•)›


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2007, 01:54 PM~9151999
> *si
> *



si y que!! u still in town?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 03:58 PM~9152016
> *si y que!!  u still in town?
> *


you at the show all high tech wireless internetes?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2007, 03:08 PM~9152052
> *you at the show all high tech wireless internetes?
> *



con el paisa.mx weefee


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 02:58 PM~9152016
> *si y que!!  u still in town?
> *



im back for good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2007, 04:14 PM~9152092
> *im back for good.
> 
> *


knew you couldn't handle the yanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2007, 03:17 PM~9152114
> *knew you couldn't handle the yanks
> *


NC is more south than anything...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2007, 04:20 PM~9152136
> *NC is more south than anything...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2007, 03:13 PM~9152084
> *con el paisa.mx weefee
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2007, 02:08 PM~9152052
> *you at the show all high tech wireless internetes?
> *



nah I'm at the house drinking,paint, and watching the game ...i've had my fair share of magnificos show of a while


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 02:53 PM~9152300
> *nah I'm at the house  drinking,paint, and watching the game ...i've had my fair share of magnificos show of a while
> *


i went for about hr n half.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2007, 02:17 PM~9152114
> *knew you couldn't handle the yanks
> *


  bet hny is happy with joy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 02:54 PM~9152306
> *i went for about hr n half.
> *



how much you pay for that 1 1/2 hour


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 04:54 PM~9152308
> *  bet hny is happy with joy
> *


no doubt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 02:56 PM~9152313
> *how much you pay for that 1 1/2 hour
> *


i bought wristband from a guy from another club, so 20 bucks plus parking. i went to see the hop, and to see my homie slims car, slim the car is lookin good....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2007, 03:14 PM~9152092
> *im back for good.
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 05:01 PM~9152331
> *i bought wristband from a guy from another club, so 20 bucks plus parking. i went to see the hop, and to see my homie slims car, slim the car is lookin good....
> *


what club was that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2007, 03:05 PM~9152354
> *what club was that
> *


i wanna say bad influences i didnt even get the guys name there were nice cars up there. latin kustoms showed nice again, houston stylez was deep. latin cartel had several cars.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you forgot your cam right


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 03:54 PM~9152308
> *  bet hny is happy with joy
> *


Course. Ellie is my buddy. :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 03:01 PM~9152331
> *i bought wristband from a guy from another club, so 20 bucks plus parking. i went to see the hop, and to see my homie slims car, slim the car is lookin good....
> *


BALLER that's only half of what you make in an hour....moneybags


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 03:40 PM~9152503
> *Course. Ellie is my sancho. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 03:40 PM~9152509
> *BALLER  that's only half of what you make in an hour....moneybags
> *


shit. thats u. remember u the one who i pay all that money to that weekend....in 2 days...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone have some numbers or reference for media blasting car shell. (impala)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 04:41 PM~9152514
> *:0  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

Btw the colts are winning 13-7.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 03:56 PM~9152613
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> Btw the colts are winning 13-7.
> *



x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 04:40 PM~9152503
> *Course. Ellie is my buddy. :cheesy:
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

more pics ne 1


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 04:56 PM~9152612
> *anyone have some numbers or reference for media blasting car shell. (impala)
> *


Yup


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Patriots won! Hell yea!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 06:39 PM~9153172
> *Patriots won! Hell yea!
> *



:uh: 
who cares.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

texans


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2007, 06:58 PM~9153307
> *:uh:
> who cares.
> *


I give up on you. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2007, 07:07 PM~9153365
> *texans
> *


True. Glad they won. They shoulda won by more than a touchdown tho.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 07:08 PM~9153377
> *I give up on you. :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

theivin quotes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2007, 07:13 PM~9153412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> theivin quotes
> *


:angel:

Next time do what your suppose to. :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 07:22 PM~9153479
> *:angel:
> 
> Next time do what your suppose to. :buttkick:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 07:39 PM~9153172
> *Patriots won! Hell yea!
> *


 :biggrin: im $100 bucks richer!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2007, 08:02 PM~9153727
> *:biggrin: im $100 bucks richer!
> *


Ugh! I was tryin to bet my brother and my brother n law who were both goin for the Colts but they we're bein scary! It was a good game.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 08:08 PM~9153771
> *Ugh! I was tryin to bet my brother and my brother n law who were both goin for the Colts but they we're bein scary! It was a good game.
> *



It was ok.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 09:08 PM~9153771
> *Ugh! I was tryin to bet my brother and my brother n law who were both goin for the Colts but they we're bein scary! It was a good game.
> *


sissys, my coworker kept buggin me to bet and I was like "fuck it, you better have my $$ on monday" watch that fuker not show up :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

seriously though, it is all bout dem ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 4 2007, 08:09 PM~9153777
> *It was ok.
> *


You watched the game? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2007, 08:10 PM~9153785
> *sissys, my coworker kept buggin me to bet and I was like "fuck it, you better have my  $$ on monday" watch that fuker not show up  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! Yea they are sissys! They tell me I'm always tryin to bet. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2007, 08:11 PM~9153790
> *seriously though, it is all bout dem ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

show was cool... houston stylez.. slim...empire and latin kustoms did they thang today... keep it lowriding... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what was the inch count, in the hop boiler what u hit, besides bumper :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2007, 09:20 PM~9153874
> *show was cool... houston stylez.. slim...empire  and latin kustoms did they thang today... keep it lowriding... :biggrin:
> *


pics


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 09:15 PM~9153823
> *Lol! Yea they are sissys! They tell me I'm always tryin to bet. :biggrin:
> *


you might have a gambling problem there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2007, 08:25 PM~9153917
> *you might have a gambling problem there.
> *


:uh: :angel:

I jus like makin quick mobey. Plus it makes the game more fun.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 09:28 PM~9153939
> *:uh: :angel:
> 
> I jus like makin quick mobey. Plus it makes the game more fun.
> *


quick money? sell some chedah.  :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 07:28 PM~9153939
> *:uh: :angel:
> 
> I jus like makin quick mobey. Plus it makes the game more fun.
> *


why u think you and me are such good friends


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2007, 09:28 PM~9153939
> *:uh: :angel:
> 
> I jus like makin quick mobey. Plus it makes the game more fun.
> *


wait a min, whats a mobey? LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

stolen pics from rollin84z :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2007, 09:11 PM~9153790
> *seriously though, it is all bout dem ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayn hold up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i will post pics when i get home...dont have inch count got there late.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

damn kenny u entered the show!!! what did you place?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 09:09 PM~9154192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Kens cars are always top notch!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 10:09 PM~9154192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


top secret he didnt even have time to mount the 88's...... :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

hop pics?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

brian, answer you phone honky! :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 08:23 PM~9154289
> *brian, answer you phone honky! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 4 2007, 10:40 PM~9154420
> *:0
> *


HAHAHA, HIS PM BOX IS FUL, I GUESS I"LL MAKE A POST! lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

loved this car , had a beautifull paintjob


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 07:24 PM~9153904
> *so what was the inch count, in the hop boiler what u hit, besides bumper  :0
> *


i put it down 4 H-TOWN AND SHOWED THEM BOYS WITH THA MARRON CUTTY HOW WE DO IT!!  plus i received that wegoworldtour hop champion trophy, it's one of a kind 1


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 4 2007, 10:02 PM~9154618
> *i put it down 4 H-TOWN AND SHOWED THEM BOYS WITH THA MARRON CUTTY HOW WE DO IT!!   plus i received that wegoworldtour hop champion trophy, it's one of a kind 1
> *



pics?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2007, 07:20 PM~9153874
> *show was cool... houston stylez.. slim...EMPIRE  and latin kustoms did they thang today... keep it lowriding... :biggrin:
> *


  ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

IT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW.......... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

My daughter with juan gotti & k-rino


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 










coupe, rag, mayne :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 4 2007, 11:47 PM~9154941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can some one tell this girl to change her hair to black


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 4 2007, 09:02 PM~9154618
> *i put it down 4 H-TOWN AND SHOWED THEM BOYS WITH THA MARRON CUTTY HOW WE DO IT!!   plus i received that wegoworldtour hop champion trophy, it's one of a kind 1
> *


congrats.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 4 2007, 09:02 PM~9154618
> *i put it down 4 H-TOWN AND SHOWED THEM BOYS WITH THA MARRON CUTTY HOW WE DO IT!!   plus i received that wegoworldtour hop champion trophy, it's one of a kind 1
> *


congrats

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

of course it's one of a kind this is the 1st wego world tour


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

who bought the de alba rides???
or what club?????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Nov 4 2007, 11:11 PM~9155148
> *who bought the de alba rides???
> or what club?????
> *


a fellow from cali that resides in dallas bought all three frm them, said its all that fit on the trailer so all he brought. 

cool guy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 10:04 PM~9155086
> *congrats
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


DAVE TELL YOUR WIFE THAT ITS PPL LIKE HER BOSS THAT RUIN MY WEEKEND :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 10:15 PM~9155188
> *DAVE TELL YOUR WIFE THAT ITS PPL LIKE HER BOSS THAT RUIN MY WEEKEND  :uh:
> *



on must have been on call or your tooth still hurts


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 10:15 PM~9155188
> *DAVE TELL YOUR WIFE THAT ITS PPL LIKE HER BOSS THAT RUIN MY WEEKEND  :uh:
> *



my wife wants to know which wisdom tooth got removed top or bottom?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2007, 10:14 PM~9155172
> *a fellow from cali that resides in dallas bought all three frm them, said its all that fit on the trailer so all he brought.
> 
> cool guy.
> *


same guy that owns rollin malo?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BOILERONTHABUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....BET DAT ***** STILL TRYIN TO GET ALL THAT CONFETI OUT HIS HAIR....I DUMPED THE WHOLE BAG ON HIS ASS......AND SUMBODY TELL BIG LOS HE NEED TO COME AND VACUME MY CAR OUT DAT ***** THOUGHT IT WOULD BE NICE TO CELEBRATE MY FIRST SHOW IN THA CHEVY.....CONFETI ALL IN MY SHIT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 12:24 AM~9155260
> * SUMBODY TELL BIG LOS HE NEED TO COME AND VACUME MY CAR OUT DAT ***** THOUGHT IT WOULD BE NICE TO CELEBRATE MY FIRST SHOW IN THA CHEVY.....CONFETI ALL IN MY SHIT
> *


thats fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 11:23 PM~9155255
> *same guy that owns rollin malo?
> *


beleive so


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2007, 10:24 PM~9155260
> *BOILERONTHABUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....BET DAT ***** STILL TRYIN TO GET ALL THAT CONFETI OUT HIS HAIR....I DUMPED THE WHOLE BAG ON HIS ASS......AND SUMBODY TELL BIG LOS HE NEED TO COME AND VACUME MY CAR OUT DAT ***** THOUGHT IT WOULD BE NICE TO CELEBRATE MY FIRST SHOW IN THA CHEVY.....CONFETI ALL IN MY SHIT
> *


wish i had my camera boiler was all excited like a kid in candy store after his cut hit bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 04:56 PM~9152612
> *anyone have some numbers or reference for media blasting car shell. (impala)
> *


try these guys 1-888-216-SODA got there number at the lowrider magazine show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2007, 10:27 PM~9155292
> *try these guys 1-888-216-SODA got there number at the lowrider magazine show
> *


thanks homie, thats not some hot shot narcatic delivery service is it :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2007, 10:34 PM~9155321
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how about some pics of lowriders not ghetto wheels


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2007, 10:24 PM~9155260
> *BOILERONTHABUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....BET DAT ***** STILL TRYIN TO GET ALL THAT CONFETI OUT HIS HAIR....I DUMPED THE WHOLE BAG ON HIS ASS......AND SUMBODY TELL BIG LOS HE NEED TO COME AND VACUME MY CAR OUT DAT ***** THOUGHT IT WOULD BE NICE TO CELEBRATE MY FIRST SHOW IN THA CHEVY.....CONFETI ALL IN MY SHIT
> *



*TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT SUPPORT ME WHILE I AM BUILDING THIS CAR BIG THANKX....TO ALL THE HATERS DOWN TALKERS IM BOUT TO SHOW YOU FUCKERS WUZ UP*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 10:22 PM~9155251
> *my wife wants to know which wisdom tooth got removed top or bottom?
> *


bottom. duno what they did to me while i was knocked out must of thought i am a big mouth bass :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 12:37 AM~9155331
> *how about some pics of lowriders not ghetto wheels
> *


im just posting them in case some one here likes that shit. and those arent my pics


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 10:38 PM~9155340
> *bottom. duno what they did to me while i was knocked out must of thought i am a big mouth bass  :uh:  :uh:
> *



did you wake up with your pants unzipped... :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 10:40 PM~9155349
> *did you wake up with your pants unzipped... :roflmao:
> *


shit i wish. 2 of the women in the room were hot :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2007, 10:39 PM~9155346
> *im just posting them in case some one here likes that shit. and those arent my pics
> *


Forum Topics :
HOUSTON lowriders


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 10:42 PM~9155363
> *shit i wish. 2 of the men in the room were hot  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

clean rides at the show....hop was good...just in a bad spot...boiler put it down for H-TOWN.....congratulations homie!!!!!  

saw a black monte at the hop...but no lac.... :uh: :angry: 

also thought it was bullshit that they were trying to charge me for my kids at the back door....never have paid for them in the past 6 yrs at any show....heard many guys that showed saying they weren't going next yr because the same happened to them....Cathy walked in where the hop was with the kids..... :biggrin: .....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2007, 10:49 PM~9155385
> *clean rides at the show....hop was good...just in a bad spot...boiler put it down for H-TOWN.....congratulations homie!!!!!
> 
> saw a black monte at the hop...but no lac.... :uh:  :angry:
> ...



no1 should charge for kids under 12 as long as they are with a parent. that's just greedy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2007, 10:49 PM~9155385
> *clean rides at the show....hop was good...just in a bad spot...boiler put it down for H-TOWN.....congratulations homie!!!!!
> 
> saw a black monte at the hop...but no lac.... :uh:  :angry:
> ...


quit bein cheap!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 10:51 PM~9155395
> *no1 should charge for kids under 12 as long as they are with a parent.  that's just greedy
> *


you too!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 10:52 PM~9155406
> *you too!!
> *


:roflmao: 
when you reproduce offspring you will understand...then again it would be best you didn't this world don't need a baby kenwood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 4 2007, 11:51 PM~9155395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.....you pay $50 for a 5 and 6 yr old who don't give a fk about a concert....my kids were more interested in the damn mcdonalds shoe...... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 10:55 PM~9155428
> *:roflmao:
> when you reproduce offspring you will understand...then again it would be best you didn't this world don't need a baby kenwood
> *


well, me and hny have an announcement...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 12:57 AM~9155451
> *well, me and hny have an announcement...
> *


........................................?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 11:57 PM~9155451
> *well, me and hny have an announcement...
> *



you know how it goes.....PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN...... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2007, 11:01 PM~9155475
> *you know how it goes.....PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN...... :biggrin:
> *


i didnt even see u there u hidin or what


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2007, 10:57 PM~9155443
> *x2.....and you got it right on the greedy part.....fk that....if it's the same shit next yr....i'm not going....
> ok.....you pay $50 for a 5 and 6 yr old who don't give a fk about a concert....my kids were more interested in the damn :biggrin:
> *



that is why I have not been to one of those shows in years, I dont give fk about the concert either, rather have the cd sounds alot more clear than live. It's cheaper to take them to kens house to see the mcdonalds shoe car  better yet heres a pics


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 10:57 PM~9155451
> *well, me and hny have an announcement...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2007, 11:01 PM~9155475
> *you know how it goes.....PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN...... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2007, 11:03 PM~9155484
> *that is why I have not been to one of those shows in years, I dont give fk about the concert either, rather have the cd sounds alot more clear than live. It's cheaper to take them to kens house to see the mcdonalds shoe car
> *


you aint lyin about the sounds. 2 thumbs down on that part. everybody wanna be a rapper these days.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 11:06 PM~9155507
> *you aint lyin about the sounds. 2 thumbs down on that part. everybody wanna be a rapper these days.
> *



everybody wanna be a rapper these days and they don't want a education


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 11:28 PM~9155300
> *thanks homie, thats not some hot shot narcatic delivery service is it  :biggrin:
> *


There based out of dallas but have sub contractors down in houston. i was considering them to do my 64 when i had it since they gave me a pretty decent price at the time.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 5 2007, 12:02 AM~9155480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shit....i hated it....sounds like 20 guys on stage and they all got mic's....oh...wait....it was 20 guys on stage and they all got mic's..... :uh: :angry: :uh: :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2007, 11:57 PM~9155443
> *
> ok.....you pay $50 for a 5 and 6 yr old who don't give a fk about a concert....my kids were more interested in the damn mcdonalds shoe......  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2007, 12:16 AM~9155573
> *:roflmao:
> *



what's up homie......car looked damn good!!!!  .......good conversation on my trip home....thanks for keeping me awake homie....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:17 AM~9155588
> *what's up homie......car looked damn good!!!!  .......good conversation on my trip home....thanks for keeping me awake homie....
> *


no problem, good to hear you made it home safe...long drive...mine was only a hour but felt like 10 when you are running on 1 and half hours of sleep all weekend. and good lookin out on that ride. gon scope it out tomorrow.









AND YOU HAVE TO ADMIT...THE MCDONALDS BOOT WAS PRETTY CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2007, 12:19 AM~9155607
> *no problem, good to hear you made it home safe...long drive...mine was only a hour but felt like 10 when you are running on 1 and half hours of sleep all weekend. and good lookin out on that ride. gon scope it out tomorrow.
> AND YOU HAVE TO ADMIT...THE MCDONALDS BOOT WAS PRETTY CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


needed a fifth


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

heard there was a big fight at the show?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2007, 12:19 AM~9155607
> *no problem, good to hear you made it home safe...long drive...mine was only a hour but felt like 10 when you are running on 1 and half hours of sleep all weekend. and good lookin out on that ride. gon scope it out tomorrow.
> AND YOU HAVE TO ADMIT...THE MCDONALDS BOOT WAS PRETTY CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie....let me know bout it if you get it or not.....  

yeah it was....surprised it didn't have swanga's on it......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 12:22 AM~9155633
> *heard there was a big fight at the show?
> *


no just ngrs


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 5 2007, 12:22 AM~9155625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup....the concrete and boiler's bumper!!! boiler won... :biggrin: 

didn't hear bout that one homie....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 5 2007, 12:24 AM~9155648
> *no just ngrs
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:25 AM~9155660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 5 2007, 12:26 AM~9155665
> *:0
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 12:22 AM~9155633
> *heard there was a big fight at the show?
> *


my little cousins where there by the fight...one of them has a red spot on his arm where the cop hit him to move out the way...they said slim thug was signin autographs and tha dudes fightin bumped into him so he punched one of the fools... my cousins are yungstas so dont know if to believe em or not... :uh: 

think tha LUNIZ where the ones who got there ass whooped... :dunno: any info?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2007, 11:29 PM~9155690
> *my little cousins where there by the fight...one of them has a red spot on his arm where the cop hit him to move out the way...they said slim thug was signin autographs and tha dudes fightin bumped into him so he punched one of the fools... my cousins are yungstas so dont know if to believe em or not... :uh:
> 
> think tha LUNIZ where the ones who got there ass whooped...  :dunno: any info?
> *


bunch of dumb asses


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2007, 12:29 AM~9155690
> *my little cousins where there by the fight...one of them has a red spot on his arm where the cop hit him to move out the way...they said slim thug was signin autographs and tha dudes fightin bumped into him so he punched one of the fools... my cousins are yungstas so dont know if to believe em or not... :uh:
> 
> think tha LUNIZ where the ones who got there ass whooped...  :dunno: any info?
> *


this is what started it all....










:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 01:35 AM~9155734
> *this is what started it all....
> 
> 
> ...


i think yoshi is trying to run away from that ******


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

houston stylez are assholes especially homer pimpson.. imma get u at the next show... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

congrats to all houston lowriders who took home awards today :biggrin: sorry bout ya bike sic :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man i swear i saw darkness working at one of the concession stands....i even told mike from houston styles to check it out....haha... :biggrin:...dude did look like him on the real........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:00 AM~9155880
> *man i swear i saw darkness working at one of the concession stands....i even told mike from houston styles to check it out....haha... :biggrin:...dude did look like him on the real........
> *


i saw him working on houston cochina.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

westfield sandblasting...Right down the street from the shop but its is industrial blasting

mark



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 05:56 PM~9152612
> *anyone have some numbers or reference for media blasting car shell. (impala)
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 4 2007, 11:49 PM~9155385
> *
> 
> also thought it was bullshit that they were trying to charge me for my kids at the back door....never have paid for them in the past 6 yrs at any show....heard many guys that showed saying they weren't going next yr because the same happened to them....Cathy walked in where the hop was with the kids..... :biggrin: .....
> *


nobody asked me to pay for my kids.maybe they thought you were a sucka and you would pay.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Nov 4 2007, 11:11 PM~9155148
> *who bought the de alba rides???
> or what club?????
> *


i think his name is sal. Torres Empire is the club


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 5 2007, 01:27 AM~9155981
> *nobody asked me to pay for my kids.maybe they thought you were a sucka and you would pay.
> *



you probably got the katrina evac.....didn't give a damn who went in...they just there for the free water.....hahaha......they did a lot of people like that from what i've heard.....fk em.....i walked away with a few free drinks when i saw one of the cashiers sticking money in her pocket..... :biggrin: ....free refills like a mf.....


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 5 2007, 12:32 AM~9155993
> *i think his name is sal. Torres Empire is the club
> *


His name is Sam,real kool peeps :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:00 AM~9155880
> *man i swear i saw darkness working at one of the concession stands....i even told mike from houston styles to check it out....haha... :biggrin:...dude did look like him on the real........
> *


sic713 at the car show...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 08:31 PM~9153959
> *why u think you and me are such good friends
> *


True.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 11:57 PM~9155451
> *well, me and hny have an announcement...
> *


yes we do! :yes: Lol!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy , HOWD IT GO?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 07:22 AM~9156313
> *yes we do! :yes: Lol!
> *


i be tha fatha of dat dur chocolaty baby


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2007, 07:20 PM~9153874
> *show was cool... houston stylez.. slim...empire  and LATIN KUSTOMS did they thang today... keep it lowriding... :biggrin:
> *


*


THats How We Roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 07:32 AM~9156456
> *i be tha fatha of dat dur chocolaty baby
> *


:0 :around: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


You're fkin crazy slim! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 09:25 AM~9156624
> *:0 :around: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> You're fkin crazy slim! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:27 AM~9156630
> *:angry:
> *


dont be mad i toldja i was gonna get it before you did :roflmao: :roflmao: .....it was good too


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 09:33 AM~9156664
> *dont be mad i toldja i was gonna get it before you did :roflmao:  :roflmao: .....it was good too
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2007, 11:24 PM~9155260
> *BOILERONTHABUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....BET DAT ***** STILL TRYIN TO GET ALL THAT CONFETI OUT HIS HAIR....I DUMPED THE WHOLE BAG ON HIS ASS......AND SUMBODY TELL BIG LOS HE NEED TO COME AND VACUME MY CAR OUT DAT ***** THOUGHT IT WOULD BE NICE TO CELEBRATE MY FIRST SHOW IN THA CHEVY.....CONFETI ALL IN MY SHIT
> *


 :0 

:biggrin: 

Didnt think he actually dunit! hehehe


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:27 AM~9156630
> *:angry:
> *


Wtf? :uh:

Where'd you watch the game at yday?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 09:56 AM~9156770
> *Wtf? :uh:
> 
> Where'd you watch the game at yday?
> *


hooters @ 1960 @45


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 08:33 AM~9156664
> *dont be mad i toldja i was gonna get it before you did :roflmao:  :roflmao: .....it was good too
> *


Wtf?!? :buttkick:

:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2007, 09:50 PM~9154500
> *loved this car , had a beautifull paintjob
> 
> 
> ...


if im not mistaken think it had california plates...clean ass ride


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:59 AM~9156782
> *hooters @ 1960 @45
> *


We went to like 6 places before we found a place that was still lettin ppl in. Everything was crazy packed.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 5 2007, 12:24 AM~9155648
> *no just ngrs
> *



TC formerly of ClubZone now of HotZone Media, was sending me these unsolicited text messages about the fight like some sort of news report:

"FW: Yea I saw some girls getting arrested..I just left myself"

"FW: i was hit by two ****** and they got arrested too. Fuck that ghetto ass car show. I bounced."


From TC:
We had people there for promo and we blast mass text to let industry knw. it will be on our hotzonemedia.com blog for others to post. Go to www.hotzonemdia.com and then "blog" to post ur 2 cents about fights n [email protected]


I am soooo tempted to go defend the car show and talk shit about all the other idiots that ruin it for us. Of course I am not trying to contribute in any way to his website either. 

One example the herds of fanboys chasing through car exhibits after chamillionaire walking around the arena. Why is lowriding so closely associated with RAP anyway?!?! I for one listen to it but not live it....I love Rock, Techno, Rap, any many other forms of music. Maybe there should be more of a music festival medley associated with the car show...instead of just rap.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 10:02 AM~9156801
> *We went to like 6 places before we found a place that was still lettin ppl in. Everything was crazy packed.
> *


yah, had to tell sum queers to move. 2 fukers were at a table for 6. they were sittn on the same side. I had like 8 ppl with me, it was real packed.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

My friend asked me to ask any cowboys fans :thumbsdown: that wanna buy the jerseys they wear on the field? She said she's got 1 medium and 1 xl Barber jerseys and 1 2x Romo jersey. 

She had Texans jerseys too. Anyways PM me or text me if interested.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 10:05 AM~9156824
> *My friend asked me to ask any cowboys fans :thumbsdown: that wanna buy the jerseys the wear on the field? She said she's got 1 medium and 1 xl Barber jerseys and 1 2x Romo jersey.
> 
> She had Texans jerseys too. Anyways PM me if interested.
> *


fuk the cowgirls. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:05 AM~9156828
> *fuk the cowgirls.  :angry:
> *


X2

I got a Ryan's jersey for myself. Its tite! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The Hotzone Media Blog Admin's complete post....IMO knocking the Magnificos and I feel TC, HZM or anyone related such as the Bumsquad DJs should be banned until a formal apology to LosMagnificos and redirect the comment to the crowd that the 979 concerts bring to the car shows.


"Well guys…

Its another situation….

I have literally had 2 of my guys leave the car show at 4:40pm…

Two other models left at 5pm…

Why…????

Girls were fighting and got arrested…

Guys fighting and also getting arrested….

My phone has been blowing up with text that a bunch of guys fighting at the car show…

That two that were in front by stage started fighting aswell….

Is it good to brag that you celebrated 25 years… record numbers..

Yet you cannot control “your crowd” or have enough police to keep the fights from going where people get to watcj for 3 minutes before being broke up….

You would think after 25 years you would have control…."



Leave Your Comment if you like...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for your support in caming to the car show.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

BIG J of SWAT and Rob G says:

"BIG J Says: 

November 4th, 2007 at 5:55 pm 
I DUNNO THIS YEAR I HEARD THEY CUT THE VENUE IN HALF I HAVE BEEN GOING FOR THE LAST 7 YEARS ME AND JON CHUCK ARE REALLY COOL BUT I DIDNT EVEN TAKE MY CARS THIS YEAR NOTHING.. I KNEW SOME BULLSHIT WOULD GO DOWN BUT I GUESS THIS IS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN YOU DONT PLAN AN EVENT RIGHT…………………………………….

www.MYSPACE.COM/MISSOURICITYCRUISERS "


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> BIG J of SWAT and Rob G says:
> 
> "BIG J Says:
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 10:12 AM~9156851
> *X2
> 
> I got a Ryan's jersey for myself. Its tite! :cheesy:
> *


 I still got my david carr jersey :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

What made you sad Big John??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 5 2007, 03:47 AM~9156186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed x2.....i listen to rap also, but it would be good if it was a lil more family friendly.....i think the show was good and you can't avoid dumbasses acting up, not the fault of the car show.....i personally had a negative experience at the show, but it wasn't due to the actions of Los Magnificos.....97.9 decided to enforce their 2 and under rule.....i just think that it should be announced by them on the radio or any advertising they do.....it would have been good to know in advance....  



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 09:05 AM~9156824
> *My friend asked me to ask any cowboys fans :thumbsdown: that wanna buy the jerseys they wear on the field? She said she's got 1 medium and 1 xl Barber jerseys and 1 2x Romo jersey.
> 
> She had Texans jerseys too. Anyways PM me or text me if interested.
> *


pm me price please......cause the Cowboys are AMERICA'S team!!!! :biggrin: ...she's giving away the Texans jersey's right??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 5 2007, 10:26 AM~9157321
> *
> *


say homie.....would you please remind Horacio to look for that dump for me....much appreciated!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

Sup dual. It was cool putting a face with a name.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 5 2007, 10:39 AM~9157403
> *Sup dual. It was cool putting a face with a name.
> *


Hey...the funny thing is I think we had seen the faces on various occasions...it was just making the connection of who is who...it was good meeting you too.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

Sic next time i need you to stripe up my four wheeler.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 5 2007, 10:43 AM~9157445
> *Sic next time i need you to stripe up my four wheeler.
> *



HAHA next time Imma need an ATV. I couldnt take one step when I got home that night....Had been on my feet for about 36 hrs. The new old lady is a physical therapy masseuse so.....yeah :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 4 2007, 11:59 PM~9155878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up.. for now im a take my supplies to all the shows...

i made aout 500 bucks this weekend..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 09:45 AM~9157463
> *HAHA next time Imma need an ATV.  I couldnt take one step when I got home that night....Had been on my feet for about 36 hrs.  The new old lady is a physical therapy masseuse so.....yeah  :biggrin:
> *


Did you go eat some ssssssshhhhhhhhhhicken? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 10:42 AM~9157437
> *Hey...the funny thing is I think we had seen the faces on various occasions...it was just making the connection of who is who...it was good meeting you too.
> *



before i forget the calendar was hot like fish grease! bad ass job!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Nov 5 2007, 10:47 AM~9157482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks....Provok and I collaborated pretty well on that project....perhaps he and I will make one of our own too... :0 

Blvd Kings and NMEIMAGE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 10:46 AM~9157476
> *yea man.. that shit sucks..but ill come back stronger..good thing the off season is already here.
> no shit.. pics of it didnt happen
> 
> ...



that will work homie. let me know next time and let everyone in line know. I remember seeing you in austin but didnt make the connection.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 5 2007, 10:36 AM~9157371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problemo amigo will do!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:19 AM~9157260
> * I still got my david carr jersey  :angry:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 5 2007, 10:52 AM~9157547
> *just got outbid on ebay lol!
> no problemo amigo will do!
> *


Bidding on what?? A flash for the camera?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 5 2007, 09:52 AM~9157545
> *that will work homie. let me know next time and let everyone in line know. I remember seeing you in austin but didnt make the connection.
> *


yea i was there.. but i didnt know who you was.. just holla at me..work got booked up quick..
i started forgetting who was next and couldnt find peeps.. after about 7 hrs of striping, i couldnt feel my feet..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 10:53 AM~9157564
> *Bidding on what?? A flash for the camera?
> *


si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 10:54 AM~9157566
> *yea i was there.. but i didnt know who you was.. just holla at me..work got booked up quick..
> i started forgetting who was next and couldnt find peeps.. after about 7 hrs of striping, i couldnt feel my feet..
> *



I'll manage your bookings at car shows for a small percentage. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 5 2007, 10:55 AM~9157578
> *si
> *


That sucks....I am doing paying gigs only now, so I can get more camera gadgets...and my chicks brother has been a sports event photographer for years, so he can hook me up on good deals. Also we get December bonuses and a few months after that is Taxtime which is how I bought THIS 2nd camera.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 10:37 AM~9157388
> *pm me price please......cause the Cowboys are AMERICA'S team!!!!  :biggrin: ...she's giving away the Texans jersey's right??
> *


Hater!!!! :angry:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 10:54 AM~9157566
> *yea i was there.. but i didnt know who you was.. just holla at me..work got booked up quick..
> i started forgetting who was next and couldnt find peeps.. after about 7 hrs of striping, i couldnt feel my feet..
> *



I think next time I'll be charging for my services. I had quite a few people wanting me to "pull" them in the day of set-up. cars probably didnt want to start.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 5 2007, 10:59 AM~9157625
> *I think next time I'll be charging for my services. I had quite a few people wanting me to "pull" them in the day of set-up. cars probably didnt want to start.
> *



Cha ching!!! sounds like an idea...a downed lo-low towing service into the show....because TRUST ME at LRM pushing a certain orange truck up the streets just to get in to the fenced lot was hell.....thankfully someone came along and offered to loan us a strap.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 10:59 AM~9157623
> *Hater!!!! :angry:
> *



the truth hurts huh......i'm sorry....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 11:13 AM~9157770
> *the truth hurts huh......i'm sorry....
> *


u dont have to apologize for being a hater.....its allowed.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 5 2007, 09:55 AM~9157580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. i had to pull one of my members elcamino with my elcamino...
ran out of gas in the parking lot


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 11:15 AM~9157790
> *i bet u would
> 
> lol.. i had to pull one of my members elcamino with my elcamino...
> ...



I would :biggrin: 


Ooh ooh an ATV Tow/Fuel srvc....a little 2 gallon tank and some tow straps with a large ATV and you got you a little parking lot tow service.



Tera!! What ever happened with the banner....havent heard back from Chris...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 11:14 AM~9157779
> *u dont have to apologize for being a hater.....its allowed.
> *


 :biggrin: ......... :uh: you must be a Texans fan too :uh: ......i feel sowwy fo ju mudda.....haha.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:20 PM~9157835
> *:biggrin: ......... :uh: you must be a Texans fan too :uh: ......i feel sowwy fo ju mudda.....haha.....
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 05:22 AM~9156313
> *yes we do! :yes: Lol!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 11:20 AM~9157835
> *:biggrin: ......... :uh: you must be a Texans fan too :uh: ......i feel sowwy fo ju mudda.....haha.....
> *



Actually I am not a sports fan AT ALL....over paid atheletes and I have better things to do than watch sports. Follow stats...play fantasy sports...etc. How you think pictures get taken and posted and works of art like the Magnificos Calendar and the WWT Scion wrap get made?!?! Not while I am plopped in front of TV watching football drinking beer and eating pork rinds.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that black towncar yesterday at the hop did good and was lookin good.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 12:27 PM~9157892
> *that black towncar yesterday at the hop did good and was lookin good.
> *


that tha homie from bonified breakin boyz off


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 11:24 AM~9157866
> *Actually I am not a sports fan AT ALL....over paid atheletes and I have better things to do than watch sports.  Follow stats...play fantasy sports...etc.  How you think pictures get taken and posted and works of art like the Magnificos Calendar and the WWT Scion wrap get made?!?!  Not while I am plopped in front of TV watching football drinking beer and eating pork rinds.
> *


me either....usually only watch the Cowboys game.......:thumbsup: ....came out very good!!! good job to all who were involved!!! se aventaron!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 11:21 AM~9157846
> *:ugh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 12:34 PM~9157946
> *Lol!
> *


 :around:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 10:31 AM~9157925
> *that tha homie from bonified breakin boyz off
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 10:58 AM~9157611
> *That sucks....I am doing paying gigs only now, so I can get more camera gadgets...and my chicks brother has been a sports event photographer for years, so he can hook me up on good deals.  Also we get December bonuses and a few months after that is Taxtime which is how I bought THIS 2nd camera.....
> *


yep paying gigs is where it's at....that how i got the new cam that and it was a good deal.....im just gonna have to re bid lol....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks for the info monica.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 5 2007, 11:50 AM~9158076
> *yep paying gigs is where it's at....that how i got the new cam that and it was a good deal.....im just gonna have to re bid lol....
> *


At first I did pro bono...and then after leaving them guys and starting nmeimage....it was like starting over and re-establishing your name....Now its far enough along with enough exposure to ask premium rates.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 11:27 AM~9157892
> *that black towncar yesterday at the hop did good and was lookin good.
> *



mad love for a hopper that "drives"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fly rides and rap music, just go together.. and thuggin follows.. sounds like i missed a good show, tight rides, hookaz fightin.. mayne.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 5 2007, 11:59 AM~9157625
> *I think next time I'll be charging for my services. I had quite a few people wanting me to "pull" them in the day of set-up. cars probably didnt want to start.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 12:05 PM~9158229
> *At first I did pro bono...and then after leaving them guys and starting nmeimage....it was like starting over and re-establishing your name....Now its far enough along with enough exposure to ask premium rates.
> *


very nice!



hey did they ever get the H.L.C. Banner?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 12:06 PM~9158250
> *fly rides and rap music, just go together..  and thuggin follows..    sounds like i missed a good show, tight rides, hookaz fightin.. mayne..    :angry:
> *



In my opinion this year was less slabs(not knocking anyone just not my style) and more quality rides. Texas making an impact on the scene!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 12:06 PM~9158250
> *fly rides and rap music, just go together..   and thuggin follows..    sounds like i missed a good show, tight rides, hookaz fightin.. mayne..    :angry:
> *


Yeah....well instead if staying stuck inside that box lets think outside of it...Travis Barker has a dope cadillac and collabs with Paul Wall....and my fave group, Deftones have a couple of lowriders and some B-boys in a recent video of theirs. Manson has that dream car of mine in the Tainted love video...however he is making a parody of rappers with his gold grill and throwin up "M"'s for Marilyn Manson. Rockabilly goes well with hotrodding. Just thoughts....which my mind has lots of.




> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 5 2007, 12:09 PM~9158284
> *very nice!
> hey did they ever get the H.L.C. Banner?
> *


I thought you did... DOH! oh yeah....did teh clubs collect the money to chip in for hanging it up? It was mentioned at the last HLC meeting....wait...were you at the last HLC meeting?!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 11:06 AM~9158250
> *fly rides and rap music, just go together..  and thuggin follows..    sounds like i missed a good show, tight rides, hookaz fightin.. mayne..    :angry:
> *


acutally no let me break it down to you.

a loud ass concert x5 going on at the same time. people trying to talk to people standing in front of them but cant hear anything. about 20 different record labels playing music at once. some lady handing out lawyer consultant business cards, i heard the award ceremony u couldnt even hear anything.


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 01:24 PM~9158400
> *acutally no let me break it down to you.
> 
> a loud ass concert x5 going on at the same time. people trying to talk to people standing in front of them but cant hear anything. about 20 different record labels playing music at once. some lady handing out lawyer consultant business cards, i heard the award ceremony u couldnt even hear anything.
> *


lol when I got home everyone asked me why I was yelling at them..My ears were ringing till I fell asleep.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 11:24 AM~9158400
> *acutally no let me break it down to you.
> 
> a loud ass concert x5 going on at the same time. people trying to talk to people standing in front of them but cant hear anything. about 20 different record labels playing music at once. some lady handing out lawyer consultant business cards, i heard the award ceremony u couldnt even hear anything.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A REPEAT OF LAST YEAR !!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

That one last booth over by the frozen margarita stand heading to the large concert stage had their crap up soooo loud....the bass sounded like farts....buzz buzz buzz blippps buzzz.....that was annoying. Actually I walked around quite a bit and wasnt handed as many demo CDs as past years nor flyers...actually no one bothered me. Some dude gave a rolled up toilet paper flower to my chick on 2 occasions. AHAHHA and busted out with if she had 50 cents, so he could call his mom and tell her he found the woman of his dreams hahahah I think he showed up on the special bus though so its cool. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not to talk shit on what they got going on. but is this a concert or a car show. who is actually in charge of the venue.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

i think its a partnership, but the way the radio sees it THEY bring the people because of the performers...so I dunno what the balance of power is. Would you like to seperate from the station? I think it wouldnt have as big a turn out or be on the same scale....maybe its a necessary evil....What other way could a show on that scale be funded or find sponsors without the enticement of a large concert associated with it?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 12:22 PM~9158386
> *Yeah....well instead if staying stuck inside that box lets think outside of it...Travis Barker has a dope cadillac and collabs with Paul Wall....and my fave group, Deftones have a couple of lowriders and some B-boys in a recent video of theirs.  Manson has that dream car of mine in the Tainted love video...however he is making a parody of rappers with his gold grill and throwin up "M"'s for Marilyn Manson.  Rockabilly goes well with hotrodding.  Just thoughts....which my mind has lots of.
> I thought you did... DOH! oh yeah....did teh clubs collect the money to chip in for hanging it up?  It was mentioned at the last HLC meeting....wait...were you at the last HLC meeting?!
> *


we where the last ones there....chris left and the banner was still hanging up....then we finally rolled out and the banner was still hanging up......they wanted anopther 150 to take it down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 11:31 AM~9158468
> *i think its a partnership, but the way the radio sees it THEY bring the people because of the performers...so I dunno what the balance of power is.  Would you like to seperate from the station?  I think it wouldnt have as big a turn out or be on the same scale....maybe its a necessary evil....What other way could a show on that scale be funded or find sponsors without the enticement of a large concert associated with it?
> *


i dont know im not the one calling the shots. perhaps if they have the conert going on in a different room than the cars on the display. i duno. im only giving my opinion on the show i hadnt been in a couple years since i showed my silver 64, i went to walk around, came back and there was some chick who thought she was fine sitting in my car w/o asking me first. i thought i would give it another shot this year, but no, i wont be going back.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 12:22 PM~9158386
> *Yeah....well instead if staying stuck inside that box lets think outside of it...Travis Barker has a dope cadillac and collabs with Paul Wall....and my fave group, Deftones have a couple of lowriders and some B-boys in a recent video of theirs.  Manson has that dream car of mine in the Tainted love video...however he is making a parody of rappers with his gold grill and throwin up "M"'s for Marilyn Manson.  Rockabilly goes well with hotrodding.  Just thoughts....which my mind has lots of.
> I thought you did... DOH! oh yeah....did teh clubs collect the money to chip in for hanging it up?  It was mentioned at the last HLC meeting....wait...were you at the last HLC meeting?!
> *



Been done.....at the party 104.9 show back in june I had my cousins band rocking the crowd but others didnt take it so well.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 12:23 AM~9155255
> *same guy that owns rollin malo?
> *


NOPE. TWO DIFFERENT GUYS.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 12:33 PM~9158487
> *i dont know im not the one calling the shots.  perhaps if they have the conert going on in a different room than the cars on the display.  i duno.  im only giving my opinion on the show i hadnt been in a couple years since i showed my silver 64, i went to walk around, came back and there was some chick who thought she was fine sitting in my car w/o asking me first. i thought i would give it another shot this year, but no, i wont be going back.
> *


was that the chunky one?!?! hahaha










I think there is always room for suggestions....I was thinking something similar....a definitive barrier or seperation between the 2 events....but not so much that the 2 events cant experience each other....or else the concert goers will never even bother seeing the car show or vice versa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 01:24 PM~9158400
> *acutally no let me break it down to you.
> 
> a loud ass concert x5 going on at the same time. people trying to talk to people standing in front of them but cant hear anything. about 20 different record labels playing music at once. some lady handing out lawyer consultant business cards, i heard the award ceremony u couldnt even hear anything.
> *


oh, nevermind.. glad i didn't go. i haven't been to a magificos show since, the time they had 2 small stages withing 100 feet of each other and i was parked in between.. couldnt hear shit,but overlapping bootleg sounding rappers.. and in between songs, they were yelling at some fool in a lac to turn his bass down, cause he was drowning them both out. lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 12:29 PM~9158454
> *not to talk shit on what they got going on. but is this a concert or a car show. who is actually in charge of the venue.
> *



it's actually a good idea because of the amount of exposure the CAR SHOW gets.....i would think that they wouldn't have to pay for advertising......i don't think that it's the concert that makes the event any less enjoyable, it's just hard to even think with all the music coming from everywhere......i don't know if it was because the place was smaller this year or what, but it seemed louder than usual....even my lil boy got a headache....it's only because everyone with a sound system is trying to be louder than the next and so on......can't blame them for tryin to hu$tle, nor the event for trying to hu$tle......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok so no more DJs or music setups at booths? Is that what it would take to make it a better car show? So who can you get to buy the booth space up and leave any available for some record label or rapper with a sound system making you go deaf or bustin freestyles as you walk by?!?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 11:39 AM~9158547
> *was that the chunky one?!?! hahaha
> 
> 
> ...


that pic is from san antonio


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 12:46 PM~9158601
> *that pic is from san antonio
> *



ooohhhh yeah....so you had some OTHER not-so-hottie all up in your car?!? You are right .....thought I could pull a fast one :biggrin: 

I think THIS girl is STILL in San Antonio somewhere :biggrin: :


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 12:45 PM~9158596
> *ok so no more DJs or music setups at booths?  Is that what it would take to make it a better car show?  So who can you get to buy the booth space up and leave any available for some record label or rapper with a sound system making you go deaf or bustin freestyles as you walk by?!?
> *


that would be hard to do since the radio station has the control over the majority of the booths.....thier main concern is the $...the station is and will only look out for it's interest. The need to recoop the money they spend to pay for venue, pay for performers, etc.etc..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 12:39 PM~9158547
> *was that the chunky one?!?! hahaha
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like the TEXAS HEAT WAVE from what i was told......$55 registration for your ride....then $20 to enter the concert.....

it's like how i was told about my situation with my kids....."it's not a family based event"....."not intended for young children to be there".....i hated hearing that, but it's the truth.....my kids enjoy the shows and i like taking them.....but i won't next year if possible.....it's hard to please everybody.....  

one thing i do know......i'd love to have a piece of the conce$$ion stands income.....$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 01:45 PM~9158596
> *ok so no more DJs or music setups at booths?  Is that what it would take to make it a better car show?  So who can you get to buy the booth space up and leave any available for some record label or rapper with a sound system making you go deaf or bustin freestyles as you walk by?!?
> *


someone selling something other then wack local rap music... 

remember at one show, there was a cell phone booth, senor cellular i think.. i saw 971293874927347 people leaving with new cell phones. lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:49 PM~9158619
> *sounds like the TEXAS HEAT WAVE from what i was told......$55 registration for your ride....then $20 to enter the concert.....
> 
> it's like how i was told about my situation with my kids....."it's not a family based event"....."not intended for young children to be there".....i hated hearing that, but it's the truth.....my kids enjoy the shows and i like taking them.....but i won't next year if possible.....it's hard to please everybody.....
> ...


yeah man that sucks........

and hell yeah $6 cokes...lol......


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 11:33 AM~9158487
> *i dont know im not the one calling the shots.  perhaps if they have the conert going on in a different room than the cars on the display.  i duno.  im only giving my opinion on the show i hadnt been in a couple years since i showed my silver 64, i went to walk around, came back and there was some chick who thought she was fine sitting in my car w/o asking me first. i thought i would give it another shot this year, but no, i wont be going back.
> *


Reliant Center is the biggest place in Houston that can hold that many cars. We out grew the rest. When we had it at The AstroHall it was perfect. 4 separate wings. I still remember hitting 200 cars. I was so worried that I would have to turn people down. Then they buily the Reliant Center. Just in time, but we're back to turning people away. I don't like doing that. :angry: Fire Marshal rules.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats why u suppose to sneak i ur own drink.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 12:54 PM~9158655
> *thats why u suppose to sneak i ur own drink.
> *



you know we do it! back when i use to show my blazer i hade like 54343
434 stash spots.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 5 2007, 01:53 PM~9158653
> *Reliant Center is the biggest place in Houston that can hold that many cars.  We out grew the rest.  When we had it at The AstroHall it was perfect.  4 separate wings.  I still remember hitting 200 cars.  I was so worried that I would have to turn people down.  Then they buily the Reliant Center.  Just in time, but we're back to turning people away.  I don't like doing that.  :angry: Fire Marshal rules.
> *


less booths, more cars!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 5 2007, 12:50 PM~9158630
> *yeah man that sucks........
> 
> and hell yeah $6 cokes...lol......
> *



U actually bought a coke...with everyone with drinks there....u aint friends with nobody or what?!? I bought some Margaritas cause the chick and I wanted some...but water and sodas we had.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 11:36 AM~9157969
> *:around:
> *


Problem?!?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

definately need a venue with higher ceilings.. as high as ra-ra's car gets up. :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 01:08 PM~9158762
> *definately need a venue with higher ceilings..  as high as ra-ra's car gets up.    :roflmao:
> *



you forgot to also request x-ray glasses so we could see that invisible cadillac.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 02:10 PM~9158781
> *you forgot to also request x-ray glasses so we could see that invisible cadillac.....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 02:07 PM~9158757
> *Problem?!?
> *


oh, we gots a lot of trouble................


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 11:56 AM~9158134
> *thanks for the info monica.....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 12:59 PM~9158694
> *U actually bought a coke...with everyone with drinks there....u aint friends with nobody or what?!?  I bought some Margaritas cause the chick and I wanted some...but water and sodas we had.
> *



i try to follow the rules...... :biggrin: 

nah...i actually walked off with a few drinks.......FREEEEEEBBBIIIIEEEEES!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 11:48 AM~9158616
> *ooohhhh yeah....so you had some OTHER not-so-hottie all up in your car?!? You are right .....thought I could pull a fast one  :biggrin:
> 
> I think THIS girl is STILL in San Antonio somewhere :biggrin:  :
> ...


hahaah
race trak...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:10 PM~9158781
> *you forgot to also request x-ray glasses so we could see that invisible cadillac.....
> *


frankie had an emergency and couldnt make the show. ill let him speak on that part...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Nov 5 2007, 06:43 AM~9156489
> *
> THats How We Roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, *sic713*, McHam, lone star, mac2lac, BIG JAY
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 12:08 PM~9158762
> *definately need a venue with higher ceilings..  as high as ra-ra's car gets up.    :roflmao:
> *


hit over 40 at the shop.. but somehing went wrong with the pump.. think the gear went bad.. gottatake it apart and find out..

but that ***** was doing 85 down 610 to make it there on time...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 12:16 PM~9158836
> *6 Members: cali rydah, sic713, McHam, lone star, mac2lac, BIG JAY
> :uh:
> *


whats up mayne!

yo call me.. need to talk about a car


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 5 2007, 12:53 PM~9158653
> *Reliant Center is the biggest place in Houston that can hold that many cars.  We out grew the rest.  When we had it at The AstroHall it was perfect.  4 separate wings.  I still remember hitting 200 cars.  I was so worried that I would have to turn people down.  Then they buily the Reliant Center.  Just in time, but we're back to turning people away.  I don't like doing that.  :angry: Fire Marshal rules.
> *



that sucks...there was plenty of room over by the concert......

my car wasn't searched and they only asked how much gas i had...didn't look....then handed me a paper and taped my gas cap.....

if they were that picky, then they'd fine all the slabs with swangas for starting their vehicles during the show to play their music......orange 300 in front of me kept doing it and smoggin us out with the exhaust....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:18 PM~9158855
> *that sucks...there was plenty of room over by the concert......
> 
> my car wasn't searched and they only asked how much gas i had...didn't look....then handed me a paper and taped my gas cap.....
> ...


oh you took your cadillac ok you get a pass. the show is a "custom car show" not a lowrider show, so you are able to enter you car without any problems...

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:10 PM~9158781
> *you forgot to also request x-ray glasses so we could see that invisible cadillac.....
> *




YUP I HAD A FAMILY EMERGENCY, AND EVEN IF I WAS THERE U PROBLY WOULDNT HAVE NOTICED, U WAS TOO BUSY SNEAKIN UR KIDS IN. :biggrin: J/K


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 01:15 PM~9158826
> *frankie had an emergency and couldnt make the show. ill let him speak on that part...
> *


hope all is well......

Bonafide put it down with that black lincoln  .... :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

AINT NO THING EVREYTHING GOT TAKIN CARE OF , MY BOYS OUT THE CARS READY, NOW IT'S TIME TO MAKE A SHACK ,I MEAN SHOP CALL.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

10 Members: cali rydah, lone star, *Homer Pimpson*, BAYTOWNSLC, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, mac2lac, SoTexCustomz, McHam, Dualhex02, BONAFIDE_G
:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 12:25 PM~9158910
> *AINT NO THING EVREYTHING GOT TAKIN CARE OF , MY BOYS OUT THE CARS READY, NOW IT'S TIME TO MAKE A SHACK  ,I MEAN SHOP CALL.
> *


why dont u finish my interior first :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 








:uh: :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 12:26 PM~9158922
> *why dont u finish my interior first  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *





SHACK CALL AND INTERIOR DELIVERY @ THE SAME TIME


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 12:25 PM~9158910
> *AINT NO THING EVREYTHING GOT TAKIN CARE OF , MY BOYS OUT THE CARS READY, NOW IT'S TIME TO MAKE A SHACK  ,I MEAN SHOP CALL.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

awwwready.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 02:22 PM~9158893
> *YUP I HAD A FAMILY EMERGENCY, AND EVEN IF I WAS THERE U PROBLY WOULDNT HAVE NOTICED, U WAS TOO BUSY SNEAKIN UR KIDS IN. :biggrin:  J/K
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 01:22 PM~9158886
> *oh you took your cadillac ok you get a pass. the show is a "custom car show" not a lowrider show, so you are able to enter you car without any problems...
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that's right.....MY car.....  .....went to support the show.... :uh: unlike some houstonians that won't even do that..... :uh: 


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 01:22 PM~9158893
> *YUP I HAD A FAMILY EMERGENCY, AND EVEN IF I WAS THERE U PROBLY WOULDNT HAVE NOTICED, U WAS TOO BUSY SNEAKIN UR KIDS IN. :biggrin:  J/K
> *


fker.....i spent money on some pom poms for your followers and you didn't even show up..... :angry: :biggrin: 

i'm sure i would have noticed you......not too many nanitos with cadillacs.....hahaha...... :biggrin: ...just playin fker.....don't start HATTIN and talkin bout gay shit...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 01:11 PM~9158792
> *oh, we gots a lot of trouble................
> *


Is that right..... Lol!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 12:59 PM~9158694
> *U actually bought a coke...with everyone with drinks there....u aint friends with nobody or what?!?  I bought some Margaritas cause the chick and I wanted some...but water and sodas we had.
> *


my homies from empire hooked me up sat...but sun i was like fuck it im right here by the stand so i just bought them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:32 PM~9158966
> *that's right
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 5 2007, 01:48 PM~9158616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 02:34 PM~9158981
> *:uh:
> *


ah foo, you got a sawsall? i got some cutting to do


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 01:23 PM~9158894
> *hope all is well......
> 
> Bonafide put it down with that black lincoln  .... :thumbsup:
> *


preciate the love homie... 
they say it hit 30" it looked like a lil more but its whatever.... we're there for the fun of it... and support


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 5 2007, 12:33 PM~9158975
> *my homies from empire hooked me up sat...but sun i was like fuck it im right here by the stand so i just bought them
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 5 2007, 01:33 PM~9158975
> *my homies from empire hooked me up sat...but sun i was like fuck it im right here by the stand so i just bought them
> *


bitch.....i see how it is.....next time i'll let yo ass sweat it out....and fk yo cold ass cheeseburger trades.....hahaha...... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 01:37 PM~9159006
> *bitch.....i see how it is.....next time i'll let yo ass sweat it out....and fk yo cold ass cheeseburger trades.....hahaha...... :biggrin:
> *


i appreciate it homie......royal touch hooking homies up too......

lol @ ur crackhead cheesburger impersonation


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Nov 5 2007, 01:36 PM~9158999
> *preciate the love homie...
> they say it hit 30" it looked like  a lil more but its whatever.... we're there for the fun of it... and support
> *


no problem homie....it did good....  


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 5 2007, 01:39 PM~9159020
> *i appreciate it homie......royal touch hooking homies up too......
> 
> lol @ ur crackhead cheesburger impersonation
> *


 :biggrin: ....i think kenny would have been proud.... :biggrin: 

no problem homie......and yes GOOFY....they were REAL DR. PEPPER..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 02:44 PM~9159054
> *no problem homie....it did good....
> 
> :biggrin: ....i think kenny would have been proud.... :biggrin:
> ...


not the Dr.B's? real dr pepper's? bawlin!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 01:44 PM~9159054
> *no problem homie....it did good....
> 
> :biggrin: ....i think kenny would have been proud.... :biggrin:
> ...


yes they where the real Dr. Pepper


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 01:50 PM~9159082
> *not the Dr.B's?  real dr pepper's?  bawlin!!!
> *



:biggrin: personal stash in the cheap ass $3 styrofoam cooler.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, McHam, Tyrone 1957



:0 NINJAS :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:17 PM~9158839
> *hit over 40 at the shop.. but somehing went wrong with the pump.. think the gear went bad.. gottatake it apart and find out..
> 
> but that ***** was doing 85 down 610 to make it there on time...
> *


85 in a hopper? that thing must have a hemi.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 01:06 PM~9159190
> *85 in a hopper?  that thing must have a hemi.
> *


fuck no.. has a chromed out v6


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

i'm sure i would have noticed you......not too many nanitos with cadillacs.....hahaha...... :biggrin: ...just playin fker.....don't start HATTIN and talkin bout gay shit...... :biggrin:
[/quote]


NO HATTIN , BUT AINT U LIKE 45 ? AND SHORTER THEN ME


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 01:11 PM~9159233
> *fuck no.. has a chromed out v6
> *




*WTF,AH HELL NAH.*


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

HI HELEN!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 5 2007, 12:37 PM~9159003
> *
> *




PICS OF THE GUTS HAM?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 01:17 PM~9159282
> *PICS OF THE GUTS HAM?
> *


i got some on my camera but havent uploaded them yet...
i will upload some later on tonight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 01:14 PM~9159259
> *WTF,AH HELL NAH.
> *


dont hold me to that.. im not sure what size it is.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 5 2007, 01:22 PM~9159339
> *i got some on my camera but havent uploaded them yet...
> i will upload some later on tonight
> 
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> i'm sure i would have noticed you......not too many nanitos with cadillacs.....hahaha...... :biggrin: ...just playin fker.....don't start HATTIN and talkin bout gay shit...... :biggrin:


NO HATTIN , BUT AINT U LIKE 45 ? AND SHORTER THEN ME 
[/quote]


stop HATTIN.....34 BISH.....AND I HOPE I AIN'T SHORTER THAN YOU..... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Every year when I get my review from work they always focus on the 2 or 3 bad things that I may or may have not done and not the 200+ days of positive things that I have done.

Today most but not all of the subject matter seems to be about the negative which the Los Magnificos family had no control over. So I would like to give thanks to the Los Magnificos family for a few of the things they did have control over.......

1. Move in on Sat ( no more than 2 hour wait)
2. No extra charge for 20x20
3. Helen College Fund ($500)
4. First ever bike build off for different youth groups
5. First ever WWT champions ( Crystal Trophies)
6. Westwood College Airbrush competition gave out $500

and if I have missed anything PLEASE feel free to add to the list!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> NO HATTIN , BUT AINT U LIKE 45 ? AND SHORTER THEN ME


stop HATTIN.....34 BISH.....AND I HOPE I AIN'T SHORTER THAN YOU..... :angry: :biggrin:
[/quote]




:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Getting into the building before 9:00 am was nice.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Nov 5 2007, 02:28 PM~9159381
> *Every year when I get my review from work they always focus on the 2 or 3 bad things that I may or may have not done and not the 200+ days of positive things that I have done.
> 
> Today most but not all of the subject matter seems to be about the negative which the Los Magnificos family had no control over. So I would like to give thanks to the Los Magnificos family for a few of the things they did have control over.......
> ...





I can think of 25,000 more reasons..........$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. yeah some fat guy on a four wheeler was out on the lot 20 hrs taking care of buisness. hey chris it doesnt matter if the coments were negative as long as our name stays in their mouth!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:24 PM~9159354
> *dont hold me to that.. im not sure what size it is.
> *


Your right it is a V6 but who gives a fuck, how much of a difference in weight is there between a v6 and a v8. I say hitting 40+ in a Strong running, painted, patterned, murals, new interior,NON WEIGHTED, chromed out street car built in two weeks is pretty good. *At least he showed up.*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Nov 5 2007, 02:28 PM~9159381
> *Every year when I get my review from work they always focus on the 2 or 3 bad things that I may or may have not done and not the 200+ days of positive things that I have done.
> 
> Today most but not all of the subject matter seems to be about the negative which the Los Magnificos family had no control over. So I would like to give thanks to the Los Magnificos family for a few of the things they did have control over.......
> ...


Its always like that....Its good to focus on both equally....the good to celebrate the accomplishments and the bad to know what to build on for the future.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2007, 01:36 PM~9159433
> *Your right it is a V6 but who gives a fuck, how much of a difference in weight is there between a v6 and a v8. I say hitting 40+ in a Strong running, painted, patterned, murals, new interior,NON WEIGHTED,  chromed out street car built in two weeks is pretty good. At least he showed up.
> *



DAMN THE INCHES BEIN COUNTED IN PESOS FOR HIM TOO.

AS WAS STATED EARLIER , NE IDIOT KN OWS A V6 IS A BIG ASS DIFFERENCE. AND U NEED TO KEEP UR ASS OUTTA THIS LIKE U DID THE LAST TIME TARZAN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:17 PM~9158839
> *hit over 40 at the shop.. but somehing went wrong with the pump.. think the gear went bad.. gottatake it apart and find out..
> 
> but that ***** was doing 85 down 610 to make it there on time...
> *


here we go again excuses ,,,,excuses! its a clean hopper but theres always a NEXT time to prove him self..... :thumbsup: my car did better at home the only reason it didnt work good is because motor burned out!! u WIN some u LOSE some!  excuses are like ass holes everyone has one... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Nov 5 2007, 02:28 PM~9159381
> *Every year when I get my review from work they always focus on the 2 or 3 bad things that I may or may have not done and not the 200+ days of positive things that I have done.
> 
> Today most but not all of the subject matter seems to be about the negative which the Los Magnificos family had no control over. So I would like to give thanks to the Los Magnificos family for a few of the things they did have control over.......
> ...


  ...it's all good Chris.....whether it's 1 yr or 25, there will always be problems.....all in all, it was a great turnout and some nice ass rides.....I've expressed my issues with a few of you guys and it will be all good....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Who the fuck is tarzan? V6 or V8 at least he showed up. All the hype comeing from you and you just happened to have an emergency and can't make it. :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 01:49 PM~9159526
> *here we go again excuses ,,,,excuses! its a clean hopper but theres always a NEXT time to prove him self..... :thumbsup: my car did better at home the only reason it didnt work good is because motor burned out!! u WIN some u LOSE some!     excuses are like ass holes everyone has one... :0
> *



BUT U LIVE. U LIVE TO FIGHT ANOTHER DAY.......................................................


:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2007, 03:32 PM~9159413
> *Getting into the building before 9:00 am was nice.
> *


9:00??? damn yall were late :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 03:47 PM~9159508
> *DAMN THE INCHES BEIN COUNTED IN PESOS FOR HIM TOO.
> 
> AS WAS STATED EARLIER , NE IDIOT KN OWS A V6 IS A BIG ASS DIFFERENCE. AND U NEED TO KEEP UR ASS OUTTA THIS LIKE U DID THE LAST TIME TARZAN
> *


a big difference, thats for sure!!!!leave that man alone his never had a HOPPER! where were u? :nicoderm:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2007, 01:51 PM~9159538
> *Who the fuck is tarzan? V6 or V8 at least he showed up. All the hype comeing from you and you just happened to have an emergency and can't make it.  :uh:
> *



TARZAN SWINGS. and only real muthafuckas know what was goin on around here . the only time you get outta the h town topic is to bullshit peolpe about gettin wrk done then u cant afford it and waist they time. so u dont even know the damn deal. u said it wa sbetween us and now the car came out hit 28 and now u tarzan.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 01:53 PM~9159556
> *:biggrin:
> a big difference, thats for sure!!!!leave that man alone his never had a HOPPER! where were u? :nicoderm:
> *



yup, i was in temple takin care of some business for a family member. i'll be in h town soon.  no worries


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I wasted your time by asking for a price? Sorry I found a shop locally that would do the same work for less money so If that is being broke or cheap call it what you want.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2007, 01:57 PM~9159587
> *I wasted your time by asking for a price? Sorry I found a shop locally that would do the same work for less money so If that is being broke or cheap call it what you want.
> *




btw get a harley.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 03:56 PM~9159580
> *yup, i was in temple takin care of some business for  a family member. i'll be in h town soon.    no worries
> *


you dont need to explain shit frankie...... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2007, 03:57 PM~9159587
> *I wasted your time by asking for a price? Sorry I found a shop locally that would do the same work for less money so If that is being broke or cheap call it what you want.
> *


LMAO!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2007, 02:36 PM~9159433
> *Your right it is a V6 but who gives a fuck, how much of a difference in weight is there between a v6 and a v8. I say hitting 40+ in a Strong running, painted, patterned, murals, new interior,NON WEIGHTED,  chromed out street car built in two weeks is pretty good. At least he showed up.
> *


BIG UPS TO MY HOMIE RA-RA...CAR LOOKED GOOD....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 02:57 PM~9159592
> *btw get a harley.
> *


Ok right away. :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2007, 02:52 PM~9159550
> *9:00???  damn yall were late :biggrin:
> *



my bad about the small miscomunication when i got there around 11. friday night. thanks for your help homie.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

when's the shop call gonna be???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Real shit and fake shit, big price difference. and same work , i doubt that. u should tell me who u sed so i can give em my iron horse contract.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 02:32 PM~9158966
> *that's right.....MY car.....  .....went to support the show.... :uh: unlike some houstonians that won't even do that..... :uh:
> 
> fker.....i spent money on some pom poms for your followers and you didn't even show up..... :angry:  :biggrin:
> ...


screw car shows. Its all bout cruisin the streets

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:04 PM~9159644
> *Real shit and fake shit, big price difference. and same work , i doubt that. u should tell me who u sed so i can give em my iron horse contract.
> 
> *


Im gonna start under cutting your prices! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2007, 01:59 PM~9159611
> *BIG UPS TO MY HOMIE RA-RA...CAR LOOKED GOOD....
> *



HEARD IT WAS, BUT AGAIN SOME MUTHAFUCKIN TARZAN COMIN OT TO RESCUE ON SOMETHIN THEY AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Texas_Bowties, juicedcaprice, McHam, Homer Pimpson, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, MR.64wagon, *dj short dog* , Dualhex02, KING*OF*ATX, cali rydah

CAR LOOKED CLEAN HOMIE...FINALLY GOT TO SCOPE IT OUT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 04:05 PM~9159657
> *screw car shows. Its all bout cruisin the streets
> 
> :0
> *


 :uh: In what your stock navi? :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 02:05 PM~9159661
> *Im gonna start under cutting your prices! :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, I ALREADY DO THAT TO U. :biggrin: DID U HIT UP LUXURIOUSLAC?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY+Nov 5 2007, 02:33 PM~9159418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BIG PROBLEMS, RESPONSIBILITIES, EXPECTATIONS.....GO HAND IN HAND WITH BIG EVENTS.....YOU CAN'T HAVE ONE WITHOUT THE OTHER.....YOU CAN VIEW IT HOWEVER YOU WANT.....UNTIL YOU ARE IN THE SITUATION AND SEE HOW YOU HANDLE IT.....THIS SHOW HAS DONE GREAT BEFORE NOW AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO GREAT......WEGO JUST STEPPED IT UP TO ANOTHER LEVEL IN MY OPINION.....THE OUTCOME WILL ONLY DEPEND ON WHAT IS DONE WITH THE POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE COMMENTS IN THE FUTURE.........

I DIDN'T MEAN ANY DISRESPECT TO JOHN, LOS MAGNIFICOS, OR ANYONE INVOLVED WITH THIS SHOW BY POSTING MY COMMENTS ON HERE.....I COMMEND HELEN AND HER FAMILY FOR WHAT THEY DID WITH THE JOEL CARMONA AND LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW.....I HAVEN'T SAID ANYTHING THAT ISN'T TRUE ON HERE.....YOU KNOW HOW TO GET AHOLD OF ME IF YOU'D LIKE TO DISCUSS ANYTHING I'VE SAID, I'D ACTUALLY APPRECIATE A RESPONSE.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 03:06 PM~9159666
> *HEARD IT WAS, BUT AGAIN SOME MUTHAFUCKIN TARZAN COMIN OT TO RESCUE ON SOMETHIN THEY AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH.
> *


WASNT EVEN REFERING THAT TO YOU...JUS GIVIN MY HOMIE SOME PROPS.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:07 PM~9159675
> *DAMN, I ALREADY DO THAT TO U. :biggrin:  DID U HIT UP LUXURIOUSLAC?
> *


I know fker takin all my side jobs  Ya, hes covered


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 11:48 AM~9158616
> *ooohhhh yeah....so you had some OTHER not-so-hottie all up in your car?!? You are right .....thought I could pull a fast one  :biggrin:
> 
> I think THIS girl is STILL in San Antonio somewhere :biggrin:  :
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2007, 01:59 PM~9159611
> *BIG UPS TO MY HOMIE RA-RA...CAR LOOKED GOOD....
> *


x2 :biggrin: i wonder what time he finished it up???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 01:54 PM~9159563
> *TARZAN SWINGS. and only real muthafuckas know what was goin on around here . the only time you get outta the h town topic is to bullshit peolpe about gettin wrk done then u cant afford it and waist they time. so u dont even know the damn deal. u said it wa sbetween us and now the car came out hit 28 and now u tarzan.
> *


i think it was 29.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 03:11 PM~9159233
> *fuck no.. has a chromed out v6
> *


i call b/s.. no way hitting 85 in a hopper with a v6


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 03:05 PM~9159661
> *Im gonna start under cutting your prices! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2007, 02:08 PM~9159686
> *WASNT EVEN REFERING THAT TO YOU...JUS GIVIN MY HOMIE SOME PROPS.
> *




WASNT REFFERIN TO U YOU EITHER


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 02:32 PM~9158969
> *Is that right..... Lol!
> *


be prepared for an everlasting trouble................


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 03:16 PM~9159739
> *WASNT REFFERIN TO U YOU EITHER
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 02:12 PM~9159716
> *i think it was 29.
> *




U TO W THE FUCKIN PESOS :biggrin: FUCK IT GIVE EM THE INCH


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 03:02 PM~9159165
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mac2lac, McHam, Tyrone 1957
> :0  NINJAS  :0
> *


hi yah mutha fuker! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 5 2007, 04:05 PM~9159657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 02:09 PM~9159689
> *I know fker takin all my side jobs  Ya, hes covered
> *


  

THAT FUCKER HIT UP ALL UR TOPICS LASTNIGHT LOOKIN FOR U. CLEAN OUT UR PM BUEY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Oct 30 2007, 10:33 AM~9114139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:18 PM~9159759
> *U TO W THE FUCKIN PESOS :biggrin:  FUCK IT GIVE EM THE INCH
> *


naw, it was the angle.. so least, thats usual excuse i hear.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 02:13 PM~9159717
> *i call b/s..  no way hitting 85 in a hopper with a v6
> *


ask disturbed..he was drivin los's truck..ra-ra was cuttin through traffic and left disturbed..
they closed the gates down at 10:55... they said we had till 11 to get it there.. the car was outside in the parking lots pulling up as the gates closed..but knowing the right people, we got it in..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 03:17 PM~9159742
> *be prepared for an everlasting trouble................
> *


 Is that like an everlasting gobstopper?!?!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 02:20 PM~9159787
> *naw, it was the angle..    so least, thats usual excuse i hear.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 03:49 PM~9159526
> *here we go again excuses ,,,,excuses! its a clean hopper but theres always a NEXT time to prove him self..... :thumbsup: my car did better at home the only reason it didnt work good is because motor burned out!! u WIN some u LOSE some!     excuses are like ass holes everyone has one... :0
> *


uh, you just made an excuse for yourself............... :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 02:18 PM~9159759
> *U TO W THE FUCKIN PESOS :biggrin:  FUCK IT GIVE EM THE INCH
> *


hey i was there jotolin i didnt sell out. rara hit 29 inches, the white caddy hit 32 and boiler hit bumper. next time show up atleast :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:21 PM~9159797
> *ask disturbed..he was drivin los's truck..ra-ra was cuttin through traffic and left disturbed..
> they closed the gates down at 10:55... they said we had till 11 to get it there.. the car was outside in the parking lots pulling up as the gates closed..but knowing the right people, we got it in..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:21 PM~9159797
> *ask disturbed..he was drivin los's truck..ra-ra was cuttin through traffic and left disturbed..
> they closed the gates down at 10:55... they said we had till 11 to get it there.. the car was outside in the parking lots pulling up as the gates closed..but knowing the right people, we got it in..
> *


 :uh: write a book already *****-g-loco


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 02:22 PM~9159802
> *hey i was there jotolin i didnt sell out. rara hit 29 inches, the white caddy hit 32 and boiler hit bumper. next time show up atleast :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




BREAK US OFF SO WE DONT HAVE TO HUSTLE , SO WE CAN STAY OUTTA TROUBLE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

relient was bein a bitch.. ddue didnt wanna open th gate cuz he said we was late.. he closed the hoe 5 mins earlier..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 03:57 PM~9159592
> *btw get a harley.
> *


nothing wrong with a yamaha :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 5 2007, 03:19 PM~9159764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWANGA'S :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 02:23 PM~9159818
> *:uh:  write a book already *****-g-loco
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:24 PM~9159825
> *relient was bein a bitch.. ddue didnt wanna open th gate cuz he said we was late.. he closed the hoe 5 mins earlier..
> *


excuses :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 04:23 PM~9159818
> *:uh:  write a book already *****-g-loco
> *


its El NegroSicko


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 04:07 PM~9159674
> *:uh: In what your stock navi? :uh:
> *


  leave it up to you to piss me off today fuker! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 04:19 PM~9159772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you too fatty! :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: sic713, MR.64wagon, radicalkingz, Hobbychunt1, The Truth, Dualhex02, Medusa, lone star, cali rydah, NoCaddyLikeMine, DADDY, dj short dog, BIG JAY

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ...........FULL HOUSE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 04:27 PM~9159854
> *you too fatty!  :angry:
> *


i'd kill that dude, if i was back there


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 04:22 PM~9159799
> *Is that like an everlasting gobstopper?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


sure, why the hell not...........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 4 2007, 09:00 AM~9150672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 04:28 PM~9159858
> *i'd kill that dude, if i was back there
> *


foo gonna have some rhino calves when he done pullin you LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 02:25 PM~9159834
> *excuses  :uh:
> *


hey.. we still got in right..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:30 PM~9159885
> *hey.. we still got in right..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

13 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, lone star, The Truth, Hobbychunt1, dj short dog, DADDY, MR.64wagon, cali rydah, radicalkingz, Dualhex02, Texas_Bowties, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, Medusa


full house today, if any of ya'll owe me $.. you know what happens. :machinegun:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2007, 02:07 PM~9159671
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: Texas_Bowties, juicedcaprice, McHam, Homer Pimpson, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, MR.64wagon, dj short dog , Dualhex02, KING*OF*ATX, cali rydah
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. I wasn't competing.....I just let the homies from Krome Dome use Betty for their booth display. Was lookin 4 ya to show u the vacuum trunk release for yur 6tre but didn't see u anywhere.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 02:24 PM~9159827
> *nothing wrong with a yamaha  :angry:
> *



PINCHE CHINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:36 PM~9159919
> *PINCHE CHINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


glitter sparkles? queer!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 02:33 PM~9159916
> *13 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, lone star, The Truth, Hobbychunt1, dj short dog, DADDY, MR.64wagon, cali rydah, radicalkingz, Dualhex02, Texas_Bowties, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, Medusa
> full house today, if any of ya'll owe me $..    you know what happens.  :machinegun:
> *


il give you money for you lyposuction


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 02:37 PM~9159924
> *glitter sparkles? queer!
> *



Y U LOOKIN AT OSCAR LIKE THAT?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:38 PM~9159926
> *il give you money for you lyposuction
> *


owned


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:29 PM~9159871
> *R.I.P
> *



Y?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 5 2007, 03:36 PM~9159918
> *Thanks bro. I wasn't competing.....I just let the homies from Krome Dome use Betty for their booth display. Was lookin 4 ya to show u the vacuum trunk release for yur 6tre but didn't see u anywhere.
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU DONT HAVE A GIG GOING ON.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 04:26 PM~9159846
> *  leave it up to you to piss me off today fuker!  :angry:
> *


My job is done here :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 04:38 PM~9159926
> *il give you money for you lyposuction
> *


and i'll take it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:38 PM~9159927
> *Y U LOOKIN AT OSCAR LIKE THAT?
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 02:40 PM~9159955
> *:buttkick:
> *




PINCHE TRIAD!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 04:40 PM~9159951
> *My job is done here :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 5 2007, 02:39 PM~9159937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet u would hot pocket ****** boyyyyyy!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 04:40 PM~9159953
> *and i'll take it
> *


to buy more hot wings? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 04:42 PM~9159971
> *to buy more hot wings? LOL
> *


shhhhhhhhh


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:41 PM~9159959
> *PINCHE TRIAD!
> *


 :no: :angel:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 02:40 PM~9159951
> *My job is done here :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 03:17 PM~9159742
> *be prepared for an everlasting trouble................
> *


Hahah! Fk it. Bring it on. I can handle it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 04:44 PM~9159983
> *Hahah! Fk it. Bring it on. I can handle it.
> *


oh, you asked for it.........a whole "spectrum" of trouble. I just hope you know what you got yourself into.............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 04:44 PM~9159983
> *Hahah! Fk it. Bring it on. I can handle it.
> *


thats what ive heard :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 04:46 PM~9159995
> *thats what ive heard :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 04:22 PM~9159801
> *uh, you just made an excuse for yourself............... :dunno:
> *


no shit!!! thats my point, my car didnt work and thats all there is to it, but everyone is always going to make an excuse rather than admit there shit didnt work...and my car didnt work and thats it ,thats why theres always a next time...!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 03:46 PM~9159995
> *thats what ive heard :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 02:47 PM~9160001
> *no shit!!! thats my point, my car didnt work and thats all there is to it, but everyone is always going to make an excuse rather than admit there shit didnt work...and my car didnt work and thats it ,thats why theres always a next time...!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 04:47 PM~9160004
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 04:20 PM~9159785
> *yea i learned alot yesterday...
> :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:
> *


i knew u talk shit, but u see the diffrence between me and u!!!u where on the opposite side of the fence and i was IN tha HOP PIT!!!my shit didnt work but will still break u off... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 02:48 PM~9160012
> *:biggrin:
> *




NOT NICE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

fell off the turtable..
broke handle bars and cracked paint


DAMN, HOWD THAT HAPPEN?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 03:55 PM~9160062
> *
> fell off the turtable..
> broke handle bars and cracked paint
> ...



:0 invisible nanitos :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 03:36 PM~9159919
> *PINCHE CHINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Pretty Sparkles! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 02:53 PM~9160050
> *i knew u talk shit, but u see the diffrence between me and u!!!u where on the opposite side of the fence and i was IN tha HOP PIT!!!my shit didnt work but will still    break u off... :biggrin:
> *


lol. yea i was watchin. 32 not bad. lucky u dont have that bumper molding would have limit you to a mere 26. :biggrin: 

jk


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 02:57 PM~9160079
> *:0 invisible nanitos :0
> *




OR SOME BAD ASS KIDS THAT GOT SNUCK IN BY SOME OLD GUY?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 03:00 PM~9160098
> *lol. yea i was watchin. 32 not bad. lucky u dont have that bumper molding would have limit you to a mere 26.  :biggrin:
> 
> jk
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

actually u guys with the hopper should be happy. you are the main reason i went to the show!! :biggrin: to see the white caddy, rara car, boiler car and slim car


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 03:42 PM~9159965
> *fell off the turtable..
> broke handle bars and cracked paint
> *


Dam that sucks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh and frankies invisibile cadillac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 05:02 PM~9160109
> *actually u guys with the hopper should be happy. you are the main reason i went to the show!!  :biggrin:  to see the white caddy, rara car, boiler car and slim car
> 
> 
> *


And for tha swangas! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 12:31 PM~9157925
> *that tha homie from bonified breakin boyz off
> *


breakin U OFF,best check ur self slim!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 03:04 PM~9160124
> *And for tha swangas! :biggrin:
> *


FOR HIS SHOE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 03:46 PM~9159990
> *oh, you asked for it.........a whole "spectrum" of trouble. I just hope you know what you got yourself into.............
> *


:roflmao: 

Guarantee ill be the one giving more trouble in the end. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 05:05 PM~9160137
> *FOR HIS SHOE
> *


dont forget about the Mayo and Mustard tyers :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 03:06 PM~9160142
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Guarantee ill be the one giving more trouble in the end. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:05 PM~9160137
> *FOR HIS SHOE
> *


 This one:











Or the McDonalds Donk??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 03:46 PM~9159995
> *thats what ive heard :cheesy:
> *


:0 Now what is it your tryin to imply there Brian?!? :angel: Lol!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 05:00 PM~9160098
> *lol. yea i was watchin. 32 not bad. lucky u dont have that bumper molding would have limit you to a mere 26.  :biggrin:
> 
> jk
> *


after all the shit u talk i still think ur ok :biggrin: , even though ive never met u in person....need some molding do u have some 4 sale? :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:01 PM~9160099
> *OR SOME BAD ASS KIDS THAT GOT SNUCK IN BY SOME OLD GUY?
> *



i know huh.....only bad ass i got is 2.....she don't play.....she would have looked at sic and said......fk yo bike......she's feisty....bout as tall as you..... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 04:47 PM~9160001
> *no shit!!! thats my point, my car didnt work and thats all there is to it, but everyone is always going to make an excuse rather than admit there shit didnt work...and my car didnt work and thats it ,thats why theres always a next time...!
> *


to be continued...........................?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 05:04 PM~9160124
> *And for tha swangas! :biggrin:
> *


mayne hold up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

group hug. short people first.. :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 05:02 PM~9160109
> *actually u guys with the hopper should be happy. you are the main reason i went to the show!!  :biggrin:  to see the white caddy, rara car, boiler car and slim car
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LIKE I SAID UR OK..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:29 PM~9159871
> *R.I.P
> *


  ........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 05:06 PM~9160142
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Guarantee ill be the one giving more trouble in the end. :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 03:14 PM~9160173
> *i know huh.....only bad ass i got is 2.....she don't play.....she would have looked at sic and said......fk yo bike......she's feisty....bout as tall as you..... :biggrin:
> *




DAMN THAT MEANS SHES TALLER THEN U :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 05:14 PM~9160175
> *to be continued...........................?
> *


thats right!!!!  it aint over...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 05:06 PM~9160142
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Guarantee ill be the one giving more trouble in the end. :biggrin:
> *


man I hope so :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:05 PM~9160137
> *FOR HIS SHOE
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

oh and wat up dual hex? uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 05:14 PM~9160173
> *i know huh.....only bad ass i got is 2.....she don't play.....she would have looked at sic and said......fk yo bike......she's feisty....bout as tall as you..... :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha, he right, you make me feel like yao ming LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 5 2007, 04:19 PM~9160218
> *oh and wat up dual hex? uffin:
> *


 what up?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 05:16 PM~9160184
> *group hug. short people first..  :uh:
> *


Frankie...............


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 03:20 PM~9160231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....lol.....foo eatin at KFC!.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 04:10 PM~9160152
> *:uh:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 05:20 PM~9160231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


@ KFC :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 03:21 PM~9160243
> *what up?
> *


 jus tryin to post up sum pics of u dancin for me at magnificos,lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Nov 5 2007, 02:36 PM~9158999
> *preciate the love homie...
> they say it hit 30" it looked like  a lil more but its whatever.... we're there for the fun of it... and support
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :twak: :buttkick: thats a no no...it did good though or should i say better...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 5 2007, 04:03 PM~9160117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry: :uh: ........man you lucky the made "I" baby shirts..... :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 04:19 PM~9160219
> *ha ha ha, he right, you make me feel like yao ming LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 05:11 PM~9160156
> *:0 Now what is it your tryin to imply there Brian?!? :angel: Lol!
> *


Big screens n buffet :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 04:14 PM~9160173
> *i know huh.....only bad ass i got is 2.....she don't play.....she would have looked at sic and said......fk yo bike......she's feisty....bout as tall as you..... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

She's adorable. You and Cathy got yalls hands full with her I bet! :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 03:19 PM~9160219
> *ha ha ha, he right, you make me feel like yao ming LOL
> *



*
SHASIAN* W/ UR EYES EVERYTHING LOOKS SMALL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:uh: :angry: :uh: ........man you lucky the made "I" baby shirts..... :biggrin: 



U STILL LOOK BETTER N UR "RT" TUBE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 05:27 PM~9160305
> *
> SHASIAN W/ UR EYES EVERYTHING LOOKS SMALL
> 
> ...


lol LongDuckDong!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 5 2007, 04:22 PM~9160258
> *jus tryin to post up sum pics of u dancin for me at magnificos,lol
> *


the ladies love it....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 04:17 PM~9160197
> *:no:
> *


Bet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:17 PM~9160198
> *DAMN THAT MEANS SHES TALLER THEN U  :0
> *


:roflmao: 

Yal are crazy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 04:24 PM~9160283
> *Big screens n buffet :biggrin:
> *


Can't help it. I'm coo like dat! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 05:48 PM~9160449
> *Can't help it. I'm coo like dat! :biggrin:
> *


bs you've never been with me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

SellOUT!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 5 2007, 04:25 PM~9160295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn dawg.....that's just nasty.... :twak: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 04:27 PM~9160305
> *
> SHASIAN W/ UR EYES EVERYTHING LOOKS SMALL
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

Great 80's movie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 05:53 PM~9160495
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Great 80's movie. :thumbsup:
> *


agree sixteen candles


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 04:49 PM~9160457
> *bs you've never been with me
> *


You've only invited me with yal once! :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 05:56 PM~9160531
> *You've only invited me with yal once! :uh:
> *


bull!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, mrouija, Emperor Goofy, LOW_INC

what up homie??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lolow in disstress old katy rd under 610.... blazer on 13's! If it was a lac I woulda stopped....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 04:53 PM~9160493
> *thank you!!!
> man...she's a mess....so damn mean....but so beautiful..... :biggrin:
> *


That's how she needs to stay! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 04:57 PM~9160539
> *bull!!!!!
> *


Oh yea... Oopps! I forgot. My bad! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 06:08 PM~9160655
> *Oh yea... Oopps! I forgot. My bad! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 05:09 PM~9160661
> *
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 5 2007, 05:05 PM~9160132
> *breakin U OFF,best check ur self slim!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


my car is not a hopper funny it dose about the same as yours but with eight batts next time i see ya i might show ya but then again naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....car means to much to me :biggrin:......but that lincon is clean and quiet shit not fallin off it and it was gettin there but it broke....so you best check yoself


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 04:22 PM~9160772
> *my car is not a hopper funny it dose about the same as yours but with eight batts next time i see ya i might show ya but then again naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....car means to much to me :biggrin:......but that lincon is clean and quiet shit not fallin off it and it was gettin there but it broke....so you best check yoself
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*sometimes i wonder if these ****** are friends or they wanna see me fail*
damn slim is that how u feel??? :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* cartier01*
what up?? :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chilling tired from the weekend


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

it was a good show


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 5 2007, 04:45 PM~9160996
> *chilling tired from the weekend
> *


yea me to... got a little sleep.. but it was aight... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i took the day off from the weekend


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

my fav car from the show


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

big bird


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 5 2007, 04:47 PM~9161007
> *it was a good show
> *


x2 couldnt enjoy it as much bcuz i was tired ass hell...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 5 2007, 04:53 PM~9161071
> *big bird
> 
> 
> ...


i need to upload my pics from the show.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 5 2007, 06:53 PM~9161065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS NICE BUT THE FLEETWOOD SHUT THE WHOLE SHOW DOWN


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 5 2007, 02:55 PM~9160062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 5 2007, 04:57 PM~9161114
> *sic
> 
> 
> ...


after the fall... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats how low i want my truck


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

bad ass pedal car


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Nov 5 2007, 04:57 PM~9161114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

7 Members: cali rydah, radicalkingz, Bitter Sweet, NoCaddyLikeMine, *RA-RA*, 73monte, xcano3

whats up?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 05:13 PM~9161268
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
dont make me post that pic :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

tour champion


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 05:18 PM~9161322
> *:uh:  :uh:
> dont make me post that pic  :0
> *



DO IT :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 5 2007, 05:19 PM~9161340
> *tour champion
> 
> 
> ...




MY BOY MARIO! COOL MOFI RIGHT THERE.DID HIS GUTS TOO


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

u did a good job


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 5 2007, 05:23 PM~9161383
> *u did a good job
> *




THNX


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

JUST WANTED TO SAY FUCK YOU FRANKIE! THIS AINT ABOUT THE CLUB! BUT IF YOU DISRESPECT ONE OF MY MEMBER'S YOU DISRESPECT ME. SO FUCK YOU! THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT THE CAR'S ANYMORE HOMIE! I'M SAYING FUCK YOU NOW LET'S TAKE CARE OF THIS SHIT LIKE A MAN! I WAS AT THE SHOW HEARD YOU HAD FAMILY PROBLEM'S COOL I UNDFER STAND NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT YOU NOT SHOWING UP I WOULD HAVE NOT SHOWED UP EITHER BUT NOW I WAS READING BACK SOME PAGES AND I SEE YOU STILL TALKING SHIT SO NOW I'M LIKE FUCK YOU! YOU JUST RUN YOUR MOUTH TO MUCH! SO NOW YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH WHAT COMES OUT OF YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE H-TOWN REAL SOON BITCH I STAY IN PASADENA MY OFFICE IS AT 914 PASADENA BLVD. I'M ALWAYS AT WORK. I COME IN AT 6:00AM AND LEAVE AT 11:00PM SO COME SEE ME BITCH.

AND FUCK YA'LL IF DROVE MY SHIT TO THE SHOW! AND I WAS GOING 85 AND IT'S A HOPPER DIDN'T DO RIGHT AT THE SHOW BUT IT DID BETTER THAT FRANKIE'S DOUBLE PUMP 30 BATTERIES MOST OF YA'LL SHIT CANT DO THAT! SO FUCK YA'LL NONE BELEAVING MOTHER FUCKER AND FOR THOSE THAT ARE TRUE HOMIE KEEP IT RIDEING HOMIE GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW.

AND YA I SAID IT FUCK YA'LL INCASE YOU MISSED IT THE FIRST TIME.
AND FUCK FRANKIE TO BITCH. SO BRING THAT SHIT!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 05:20 PM~9161357
> *DO IT  :0
> *


its my secret weapon..  he will start talkin shit and then i will post it.. photoshopped and ready to go...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 5 2007, 05:24 PM~9161398
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY FUCK YOU FRANKIE! THIS AINT ABOUT THE CLUB! BUT IF YOU DISRESPECT ONE OF MY MEMBER'S YOU DISRESPECT ME. SO FUCK YOU! THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT THE CAR'S ANYMORE HOMIE! I'M SAYING FUCK YOU NOW LET'S TAKE CARE OF THIS SHIT LIKE A MAN! I WAS AT THE SHOW HEARD YOU HAD FAMILY PROBLEM'S COOL I UNDFER STAND NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT YOU NOT SHOWING UP I WOULD HAVE NOT SHOWED UP EITHER BUT NOW I WAS READING BACK SOME PAGES AND I SEE YOU STILL TALKING SHIT SO NOW I'M LIKE FUCK YOU! YOU JUST RUN YOUR MOUTH TO MUCH! SO NOW YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH WHAT COMES OUT OF YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE H-TOWN REAL SOON BITCH I STAY IN PASADENA MY OFFICE IS AT 914 PASADENA BLVD. I'M ALWAYS AT WORK. I COME IN AT 6:00AM AND LEAVE AT 11:00PM SO COME SEE ME BITCH.
> 
> AND FUCK YA'LL IF DROVE MY SHIT TO THE SHOW! AND I WAS GOING 85 AND IT'S A HOPPER DIDN'T DO RIGHT AT THE SHOW BUT IT DID BETTER THAT FRANKIE'S DOUBLE PUMP 30 BATTERIES MOST OF YA'LL SHIT CANT DO THAT! SO FUCK YA'LL NONE BELEAVING  MOTHER FUCKER AND FOR THOSE THAT ARE TRUE HOMIE KEEP IT RIDEING HOMIE GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW.
> ...


 :0 what the fuck did i miss???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 5 2007, 05:30 PM~9161450
> *
> *


car looked good at the show as usual..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, Rolled Brim, *RA-RA*, *INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, BYT'SFINEST

here we go :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh no.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 5 2007, 05:24 PM~9161398
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY FUCK YOU FRANKIE! THIS AINT ABOUT THE CLUB! BUT IF YOU DISRESPECT ONE OF MY MEMBER'S YOU DISRESPECT ME. SO FUCK YOU! THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT THE CAR'S ANYMORE HOMIE! I'M SAYING FUCK YOU NOW LET'S TAKE CARE OF THIS SHIT LIKE A MAN! I WAS AT THE SHOW HEARD YOU HAD FAMILY PROBLEM'S COOL I UNDER STAND NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT YOU NOT SHOWING UP I WOULD HAVE NOT SHOWED UP EITHER BUT NOW I WAS READING BACK SOME PAGES AND I SEE YOU STILL TALKING SHIT SO NOW I'M LIKE FUCK YOU! YOU JUST RUN YOUR MOUTH TO MUCH! SO NOW YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH WHAT COMES OUT OF YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE H-TOWN REAL SOON BITCH I STAY IN PASADENA MY OFFICE IS AT 914 PASADENA BLVD. I'M ALWAYS AT WORK. I COME IN AT 6:00AM AND LEAVE AT 11:00PM SO COME SEE ME BITCH.
> 
> AND FUCK YA'LL IF DROVE MY SHIT TO THE SHOW! AND I WAS GOING 85 AND IT'S A HOPPER DIDN'T DO RIGHT AT THE SHOW BUT IT DID BETTER THAT FRANKIE'S DOUBLE PUMP 30 BATTERIES MOST OF YA'LL SHIT CANT DO THAT! SO FUCK YA'LL NONE BELEAVING  MOTHER FUCKER AND FOR THOSE THAT ARE TRUE HOMIE KEEP IT RIDEING HOMIE GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW.
> ...






*FUCK U AND WACK ASS BOY , MUTHA FUCKA U AINT ILL GO TO UR WORK AND SLLAP THE SHIT OUT U BITCH . DIDNT KNOW U AND UR BROKE ASS BOY WER FUCKIN LOVERS . YOU SO BAD MOTHER FUCKER BRING YOU AND YOUR BITCH ASS GIRLFREIND OVER HERE AND ILL BURY BOTH UR BITCH ASSES IN MY BACK YARD . Y]U AINT THTA BAD IF YOU GOTTA WAIT FOR ME COME OVER HERE ILL WIRE U GAS MONEY FOR UR V6 BITCH U A BITCH ALWAYS BEEN A BITCH AND ALWAYS GONNA BE A BITCH . SHIT TALKIN PYUSSY U AINT GONNA DO SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



WUT DAY U COMIN SO I CAN TAKE THE DAY OFF FUCKIN PUNK ASS MOTHER FUCKER . U CAN BE N E BODY ON THE INTERNET QUIT TALKIN AND COME MY WAY U HOE ASS MUTHER FUCKER.*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:24 PM~9161398
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY FUCK YOU FRANKIE! THIS AINT ABOUT THE CLUB! BUT IF YOU DISRESPECT ONE OF MY MEMBER'S YOU DISRESPECT ME. SO FUCK YOU! THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT THE CAR'S ANYMORE HOMIE! I'M SAYING FUCK YOU NOW LET'S TAKE CARE OF THIS SHIT LIKE A MAN! I WAS AT THE SHOW HEARD YOU HAD FAMILY PROBLEM'S COOL I UNDFER STAND NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT YOU NOT SHOWING UP I WOULD HAVE NOT SHOWED UP EITHER BUT NOW I WAS READING BACK SOME PAGES AND I SEE YOU STILL TALKING SHIT SO NOW I'M LIKE FUCK YOU! YOU JUST RUN YOUR MOUTH TO MUCH! SO NOW YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH WHAT COMES OUT OF YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE H-TOWN REAL SOON BITCH I STAY IN PASADENA MY OFFICE IS AT 914 PASADENA BLVD. I'M ALWAYS AT WORK. I COME IN AT 6:00AM AND LEAVE AT 11:00PM SO COME SEE ME BITCH.
> 
> AND FUCK YA'LL IF DROVE MY SHIT TO THE SHOW! AND I WAS GOING 85 AND IT'S A HOPPER DIDN'T DO RIGHT AT THE SHOW BUT IT DID BETTER THAT FRANKIE'S DOUBLE PUMP 30 BATTERIES MOST OF YA'LL SHIT CANT DO THAT! SO FUCK YA'LL NONE BELEAVING  MOTHER FUCKER AND FOR THOSE THAT ARE TRUE HOMIE KEEP IT RIDEING HOMIE GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW.
> ...



MAN *YALL* NEED TO CUT THAT CHIT OUT....ITS GOING TO FAR


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

getting out of control... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

* GAVE U PROPS ON UR WACK ASS HOPPER AND U WONNA DISRESPECT FUCK U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOE ASS *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT BITCH YOU SAID YOU COMING TO THE H NOW WHAT I CALLED YOUR BITCH ASS OUT NOW WHAT YOU NOT COMING! QUIT BEING A BITCH AND COME SEE ME I DONT GO TO BITCH'S MY BITCH'S COME TO BE! SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR LARGE WRITING LETTER ASS WHAT MOTHER FUCK THAT MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE A BIG MAN AND COME SLAP ME BITCH! I WANT TO SEE YOU COME FUCK WITH ME! BUT I DONT SLAP BITCH I HIT LIKE A MAN ONLY BITCH'S SLAP OH! MY BAD I FORGAT WHAT YOU ARE. A BITCH!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 5 2007, 05:46 PM~9161584
> *WHAT BITCH YOU SAID YOU COMING TO THE H NOW WHAT I CALLED YOUR BITCH ASS OUT NOW WHAT YOU NOT COMING! QUIT BEING A BITCH AND COME SEE ME I DONT GO TO BITCH'S MY BITCH'S COME TO BE! SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR LARGE WRITING LETTER ASS WHAT MOTHER FUCK THAT MAKE YOU FEEL LIKE A BIG MAN AND COME SLAP ME BITCH! I WANT TO SEE YOU COME FUCK WITH ME! BUT I DONT SLAP BITCH I HIT LIKE A MAN ONLY BITCH'S SLAP OH! MY BAD I FORGAT WHAT YOU ARE.    A BITCH!
> *




I DONT PUNCH HOES MUTHA FUCKA AS AMATTER OF FACT I DONT EVEN GET DIRTY ILL B THERE SOON W/ NO CAR. IT'S ON BITCH! HOE ASS !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 05:18 PM~9161322
> *:uh:  :uh:
> dont make me post that pic  :0
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 05:50 PM~9161608
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 05:50 PM~9161612
> *:biggrin:  :uh:
> *


sup foo.. u wanna get that 450 cutty.. i take the motor.. u take the frame.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 05:52 PM~9161630
> *sup foo.. u wanna get that 450 cutty.. i take the motor.. u take the frame.
> *


400 and we can do somethin :biggrin:
i know u want the motor so go ahead and take it but thats it..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

BITCH HOE ASS! WTF LEARN HOW TO TALK WHAT I GOT YOU ALL SCARED THAT YOU CANT TALK RIGHT! MAN FUCK YOU BITCH YOU HAVE MY ADDRESS NOW SHOW ME WHAT IT DO BITCH! I SEE YOUR BICH ASS LEARNED HOW TO TYPE WITH OUT USEING BIG LETTER'S COME FUCK WITH BITCH I READY I STAY READY YOU KNOW WHAT FOR YOU I DONT EVEN NEED TO BE READY YOUR A BITCH ANYWAY SO GO AHEAD AND CALL YOUR BOY'S AND TELL THEM HOW SCARED YOU ARE SO THEY CAN GET ON LAY IT LOW AND TALK SHIT FOR YOU! SO IF YOUR A REAL MAN COME HANDLE UP BITCH! THGE ADDRESS IS CORRECT ANYBODY WHO NOW'S ME NOW'S THAT'S THE RIGHT ADDRESS SO COME SEE ME BITCH!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

wow...motherfucker's talking shit on here..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 05:54 PM~9161647
> *400 and we can do somethin  :biggrin:
> i know u want the motor so go ahead and take it but thats it..
> *


yea.. i need to go find out how much they exactly want.. we can go half in half..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT LIKE YOU WERE ABOUT YOUR CAR ALL U GONNA DO IS EMBARRASS YOU AND YOUR CLUB AGAIN BITCH



29"*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: cartier01, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, blanco, Spanky, dj short dog, hopemwear, 84 BLAZER, sic713, cali rydah, RA-RA, BYT'SFINEST, HOUSTON SOCIETY, Texas_Bowties, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
full house


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 5 2007, 05:55 PM~9161664
> *wow...motherfucker's talking shit on here..
> *




THIS BITCH SAID I DIDNT SHOW UP YESTERDAY CUZ I PUNKED OUT , U KNOW WHATS UP FUCK THESE FOOLS!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 05:56 PM~9161672
> *yea.. i need to go find out how much they exactly want.. we can go half in half..
> *


pm me i need to make sure we talkin bout that same car..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMNN ITS A LOT OF MUTHAFUCKAZ IN HURRRR.......WICH ONE YOU FUCKERS FARTED


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 05:58 PM~9161706
> *DAMNN ITS A LOT OF MUTHAFUCKAZ IN HURRRR.......WICH ONE YOU FUCKERS FARTED
> *


u did :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

apestosos


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 07:59 PM~9161716
> *u did  :angry:
> *


NAW ***** THATS THAT TITTY HAND YOU AINT WASHED SINCE YESTERDAY


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 5 2007, 05:55 PM~9161664
> *wow...motherfucker's talking shit on here..
> *


AY !!....... :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 06:00 PM~9161731
> *NAW ***** THATS THAT TITTY HAND YOU AINT WASHED SINCE YESTERDAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i left the pen in yo car asshole :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 5 2007, 05:58 PM~9161700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bish... dont be touchin my gals titties


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 07:57 PM~9161694
> *THIS BITCH SAID I DIDNT SHOW UP YESTERDAY CUZ I PUNKED OUT , U KNOW WHATS UP FUCK THESE FOOLS!
> *


NEVER SAID THAT THIS SHIT IS BETWEEN ME AND YOU NOT ARE CLUB'S

MUCH RESPECT TO THE BIG "I" THIS SHIT IS BETWEEN ME AND FRANKIE HE DONT KNOW HOW TO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND KNOW I SAY FUCK FRANKIE HE WANT'S TO RUN HIS MOUTH LIKE A BITCH NOW HE IS GOING TO GET TREATED LIKE ONE! 

FRANKIE YOU IS A BITCH SO COME GET YOU SOME MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 07:42 PM~9161555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 06:05 PM~9161787
> *alright.
> probaly was me fartin on cali again
> :uh:
> ...


she liked it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 06:07 PM~9161810
> *she liked it  :biggrin:
> *


thats it.. no cock for her


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 07:07 PM~9161810
> *she liked it  :biggrin:
> *



pics?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 5 2007, 06:06 PM~9161800
> *NEVER SAID THAT THIS SHIT IS BETWEEN ME AND YOU NOT ARE CLUB'S
> 
> MUCH RESPECT TO THE BIG "I" THIS SHIT IS BETWEEN ME AND FRANKIE HE DONT KNOW HOW TO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND KNOW I SAY FUCK FRANKIE HE WANT'S TO RUN HIS MOUTH LIKE A BITCH NOW HE IS GOING TO GET TREATED LIKE ONE!
> ...




DONT CRY TO MY BOYS U FUCKIN HOE. U GONNA GET YOURS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 5 2007, 06:08 PM~9161824
> *pics?
> *


come to houston, and maybe u could of seen..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE WHO THIS RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA BELONG TO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 06:08 PM~9161820
> *thats it.. no cock for her
> *


not from u anyway :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 07:42 PM~9161555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK IT IF THAT'S MY CAR FUCK IT. IT STILL PULLED YOUR BITCH!

THAT LOOK LIKE YOUR CAR FRANKIE! LOOK'S GOOD BUT AINT DOING SHIT!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 5 2007, 06:08 PM~9161824
> *pics?
> *


i got a couple :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up birdy hows fw bro


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 07:09 PM~9161835
> *come to houston, and maybe u could of seen..
> *



I am in Houston...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 08:07 PM~9161810
> *she liked it  :biggrin:
> *


I FOUND THE SHARPIE I JUST KNEW I HAD IN THERE......I WAS GONNA WRITE SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR ON HER ASS :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 06:13 PM~9161879
> *I FOUND THE SHARPIE I JUST KNEW I HAD IN THERE......I WAS GONNA WRITE SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR ON HER ASS :biggrin:
> *


it was flat enough :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

DAMN THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING HAS COME TO.... :uh: ....RA-RA...U BEEN MY BOY FOR A LONG HOMIE......BITE YOUR TONGUE.......SHIT AINT WORTH IT....STAY FOCUS ON THE RIDE AND NOT THE DRAMA..TOOK ME ALONG TIME TO LEARN THAT..BUT U KNOW ME HOMIE...WHAT I TELL U IS STR8 REAL....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 5 2007, 06:11 PM~9161859
> *FUCK IT IF THAT'S MY CAR FUCK IT. IT STILL PULLED YOUR BITCH!
> 
> THAT LOOK LIKE YOUR CAR FRANKIE! LOOK'S GOOD BUT AINT DOING SHIT!
> *












THAT SHIT WAS ABOUT AS WEAK AS UR 29" V6 GBODY. DONT B RING MY LADY INTO THIS , CUS SHELL FUCK YO BITCH ASS UP TOO.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 5 2007, 08:13 PM~9161873
> *was up birdy hows fw bro
> *


WAT UP HOMEBOY??  GOT WITH ROLLERZ??


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

YOU DONT SEE ME BUT I C YOU :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 08:13 PM~9161879
> *I FOUND THE SHARPIE I JUST KNEW I HAD IN THERE......I WAS GONNA WRITE SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR ON HER ASS :biggrin:
> *


SMASHIN BUMPERRRRRRR


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*FOR SALE:

1 OF MY RIMS W/ NO ACC. 

OR EVEN TRADE FOR A POS V6 29" CHIPPIN G BODY.

NUM. AT THE BOTTOM

THNX*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

AINT NOBODY CRY BITCH! WHAT YOU SCREAD THAT YOUR BOY MIGHT NOT BACK YOU IF THEY KNOW IT'S NOT ABOUT THEM!

BITCH! THIS SHIT IS BETWEEN ME AND YOU SO GO AHEAD AND COME GIVE ME MINE! MOTHER FUCK IM WAITING! AND I'M STILL CALLING YOU A BITCH YOU KNOPW WHAT FUCK IT I'M CALLING YOU MY BITCH! 

SO GO AHEAD MY BITCH I GIVE YOU PERMISSION TO TALK SHIT BACK! BUT WHEN YOU GET HERE I'M GOING TO HAVE TO SHUT YOU UP BITCH! I MEAN MY BITCH!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC SUP HOMIE?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

****** is trippin these days.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 08:20 PM~9161966
> ******* is trippin these days.
> *


AMAN :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

enough talking.... wheres the pics from tha show at??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 06:17 PM~9161936
> *SMASHIN BUMPERRRRRRR
> *


on that fat chick u kept talkin bout at the show :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:20 PM~9161966
> ******* is trippin these days.
> *




UR BOYS


----------



## FROGGY405 (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 06:18 PM~9161943
> *FOR SALE:
> 
> 1 OF MY RIMS W/ NO ACC.
> ...


I'LL TRADE YOU A STICK OF GUM FOR BOTH :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 06:22 PM~9161991
> *UR BOYS
> *


MY NAME IS BENNIT AND I AINT IN IT. BUT ILL MAKE JOKES ABOUT EVERYTHING. :biggrin: WHY NOT JUST SQUASH IT AT MY HOUSE WHEN U BRING MY INTERIOR YALL CAN MUD WRESTLE OR WHATEVER IT IS YALL WANNA DUE AFTERWARDS WE CAN BBQ AND DRINK AND ILL BREAK BOTH YALL ON A DICE GAME.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 08:22 PM~9161989
> *on that fat chick u kept talkin bout at the show  :biggrin:
> *


***** THATS YOU TALKIN BOUT HOW YOU WAS GONNA BEND HER OVER AND FUCK THA JELLO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. this gettin good..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:28 PM~9162013
> *MY NAME IS BENNIT AND I AINT IN IT. BUT ILL MAKE JOKES ABOUT EVERYTHING.  :biggrin:  WHY NOT JUST SQUASH IT AT MY HOUSE WHEN U BRING MY INTERIOR YALL CAN MUD WRESTLE OR WHATEVER IT IS YALL WANNA DUE AFTERWARDS WE CAN BBQ AND DRINK AND ILL BREAK BOTH YALL ON A DICE GAME.
> *




FUCK IT ILL BRING ENOUGH BREAD FOR HIM TOO, SO HE WONT BE LEFT OUT.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:28 PM~9162013
> *MY NAME IS BENNIT AND I AINT IN IT. BUT ILL MAKE JOKES ABOUT EVERYTHING.  :biggrin:  WHY NOT JUST SQUASH IT AT MY HOUSE WHEN U BRING MY INTERIOR YALL CAN MUD WRESTLE OR WHATEVER IT IS YALL WANNA DUE AFTERWARDS WE CAN BBQ AND DRINK AND ILL BREAK BOTH YALL ON A DICE GAME.
> *


dice game??? can i get a invite?? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 06:29 PM~9162017
> ****** THATS YOU TALKIN BOUT HOW YOU WAS GONNA BEND HER OVER AND FUCK THA JELLO
> *


***** u the one kept sayin u was gonna superman that hoe.. and then started doing the soujah boy :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 06:30 PM~9162025
> *dice game??? can i get a invite?? :0
> *


U AINT READY U BETTER ASK BIG PIMP, MIKE, DARKNESS, 713RIDAZ AND ALL THEM OTHER FOOLS HOW COLD I AM ON THE DICE GAME....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:28 PM~9162013
> *MY NAME IS BENNIT AND I AINT IN IT. BUT ILL MAKE JOKES ABOUT EVERYTHING.  :biggrin:  WHY NOT JUST SQUASH IT AT MY HOUSE WHEN U BRING MY INTERIOR YALL CAN MUD WRESTLE OR WHATEVER IT IS YALL WANNA DUE AFTERWARDS WE CAN BBQ AND DRINK AND ILL BREAK BOTH YALL ON A DICE GAME.
> *


mike said he is down for the dice game so that he can make u run to the atm again......


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 06:18 PM~9161943
> *FOR SALE:
> 
> 1 OF MY RIMS W/ NO ACC.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 06:32 PM~9162041
> *mike said he is down for the dice game so that he can make u run to the atm again......
> *


HE BROKE ME ON THE DICE BUT I REDEEMED MYSELF ON THE CARD GAME, THANKS SUCKAS FOR PAYIN DADDYS PHONE AND INTERNET BILL LAST MONTH.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:31 PM~9162036
> *U AINT READY U BETTER ASK BIG PIMP, MIKE, DARKNESS, 713RIDAZ AND ALL THEM OTHER FOOLS HOW COLD I AM ON THE DICE GAME....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:31 PM~9162036
> *U AINT READY U BETTER ASK BIG PIMP, MIKE, DARKNESS, 713RIDAZ AND ALL THEM OTHER FOOLS HOW COLD I AM ON THE DICE GAME....
> *


i been tryna break these dudes for like a week now... ****** kept talkin bout the show :uh: ***** i got bills so i cant lose.. shake em up.. :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:30 PM~9162024
> *FUCK IT ILL BRING ENOUGH BREAD FOR HIM TOO, SO HE WONT BE LEFT OUT.
> *


THAT'S WHAT MY BITCH'S DO!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 5 2007, 08:31 PM~9162036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even took the capala, cause he wanted to make it quick


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:32 PM~9162044
> *HE BROKE ME ON THE DICE BUT I REDEEMED MYSELF ON THE CARD GAME, THANKS SUCKAS FOR PAYIN DADDYS PHONE AND INTERNET BILL LAST MONTH.
> *


yea he said no problem, he is a giving person and likes to help the less fortunate pay their bills...lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 06:33 PM~9162050
> *i been tryna break these dudes for like a week now... ****** kept talkin bout the show  :uh:  ***** i got bills so i cant lose.. shake em up.. :biggrin:
> *


WE CAN GET MY HOMEBOY OVER HERES THE HUMAN CALCULATOR ALL HE DOES IS YELL 3/4 5/2 6/1 ALL NITE.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 5 2007, 06:34 PM~9162072
> *:nicoderm:
> *


FRITO ON THE SCENE.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

AINT TALKIN TO THAT HOE CUZ HIS DUDE GOT MAD LIKE EARLIER.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:34 PM~9162075
> *WE CAN GET MY HOMEBOY OVER HERES THE HUMAN CALCULATOR ALL HE DOES IS YELL 3/4 5/2 6/1 ALL NITE.
> *


naw i dont need him i can do my own math... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 5 2007, 06:29 PM~9162017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 07:35 PM~9162079
> *FRITO ON THE SCENE.
> *


still shining


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:34 PM~9162075
> *WE CAN GET MY HOMEBOY OVER HERES THE HUMAN CALCULATOR ALL HE DOES IS YELL 3/4 5/2 6/1 ALL NITE.
> *


im takin a guess.....mosca????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 5 2007, 06:37 PM~9162097
> *still shining
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 06:37 PM~9162098
> *im takin a guess.....mosca????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:38 PM~9162113
> *:biggrin:
> *


yea he might scare everyone like he did ham......lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:31 PM~9162036
> *U AINT READY U BETTER ASK BIG PIMP, MIKE, DARKNESS, 713RIDAZ AND ALL THEM OTHER FOOLS HOW COLD I AM ON THE DICE GAME....
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Nov 5 2007, 06:36 PM~9162093
> *:0
> *


mine is true and his is not :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 06:38 PM~9162121
> *yea he might scare everyone like he did ham......lol
> *


CHEEKS GETTIN TIGHT!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT LIKE YOU WERE ABOUT YOUR CAR ALL U GONNA DO IS EMBARRASS YOU AND YOUR CLUB AGAIN BITCH
29"*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT LIKE YOU WERE ABOUT YOUR CAR ALL U GONNA DO IS EMBARRASS YOU AND YOUR CLUB AGAIN BITCH
29"*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

round 2 ::ding::


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT LIKE YOU WERE ABOUT YOUR CAR ALL U GONNA DO IS EMBARRASS YOU AND YOUR CLUB AGAIN BITCH
29"*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 06:41 PM~9162144
> *round 2  ::ding::
> *


ARE YOU TALKING OUT OF TURN?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 06:40 PM~9162135
> *TALKIN ALL THAT SHIT LIKE YOU WERE ABOUT YOUR CAR ALL U GONNA DO IS EMBARRASS YOU AND YOUR CLUB AGAIN BITCH
> 29"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 08:44 PM~9162168
> *ARE YOU TALKING OUT OF TURN?
> *


prolly


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

*ALL THIS SHIT IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY I FUCKING HATE HOUSTON!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:46 PM~9162187
> *ALL THIS SHIT IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY I FUCKING HATE HOUSTON!!!
> *


move then bitch, hardly anybody in htown likes you anyway.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up



im going back to NC.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 06:47 PM~9162192
> *move then bitch, hardly anybody in htown likes you anyway.
> *


LOLOL


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:46 PM~9162187
> *ALL THIS SHIT IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY I FUCKING HATE HOUSTON!!!
> *


D-TOWN WELCOMES YOU AND YOUR RIDE WITH OPEN ARMS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 5 2007, 08:48 PM~9162202
> *mest up
> im going back to NC.
> *


deuce *****


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:46 PM~9162187
> *ALL THIS SHIT IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY I FUCKING HATE HOUSTON!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 06:49 PM~9162210
> *deuce *****
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 07:49 PM~9162210
> *deuce *****
> *



peace out.... 

pack your bags hny 

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 02:16 PM~9158836
> *6 Members: cali rydah, sic713, McHam, lone star, mac2lac, BIG JAY
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 5 2007, 08:51 PM~9162222
> *peace out....
> 
> pack your bags hny
> ...


naw,her nalgaz stay.. just like last time


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 5 2007, 07:46 PM~9162187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall out to take that comedy act on the road cause yall have me rolling over here :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 12:49 AM~9155385
> *clean rides at the show....hop was good...just in a bad spot...boiler put it down for H-TOWN.....congratulations homie!!!!!
> 
> saw a black monte at the hop...but no lac.... :uh:  :angry:
> ...


ay buey!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2007, 06:51 PM~9162226
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


what i do this time??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 5 2007, 08:52 PM~9162230
> *yall out to take that comedy act on the road cause yall have me rolling over here :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you've caught the live show b4, shoulda charged yo azz admission.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 01:27 AM~9155679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este buey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 08:52 PM~9162234
> *what i do this time??
> *


PM.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2007, 06:55 PM~9162266
> *PM.........
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 01:24 PM~9158400
> *acutally no let me break it down to you.
> 
> about 20 different record labels playing music at once.</span> some lady handing out lawyer consultant business cards, i heard the award ceremony u couldnt even hear anything.
> *


Guess I didn't miss anything.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:46 PM~9162187
> *ALL THIS SHIT IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY I FUCKING HATE HOUSTON!!!
> *


Thats why I live in the outskirts of Houston.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 07:33 PM~9161478
> *car looked good at the show as usual..
> *


thanx homie....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 09:37 AM~9157388
> *:biggrin:
> agreed x2.....i listen to rap also, but it would be good if it was a lil more family friendly.....i think the show was good and you can't avoid dumbasses acting up, not the fault of the car show.....i personally had a negative experience at the show, but it wasn't due to the actions of Los Magnificos.....97.9 decided to enforce their 2 and under rule.....i just think that it should be announced by them on the radio or any advertising they do.....it would have been good to know in advance....
> pm me price please......cause the Cowboys are AMERICA'S team!!!!  :biggrin: ...she's giving away the Texans jersey's right??
> *



fuck the cowgirls and tony ****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 08:51 PM~9162221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 06:52 PM~9162239
> *you've caught the live show b4, shoulda charged yo azz admission.
> *


CHARGE WHO BITCH IF ANYONE IS CHARGIN ITS ME IM THE HOME OWNER.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Congratulations Boiler, let me know when I can take some salsa for that award you got. You supply the chips :biggrin:


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 5 2007, 05:00 PM~9161149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the props 
but don't know why my little girl's car got wrapped up 
with all this bullshit


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 5 2007, 06:49 PM~9162207
> *D-TOWN WELCOMES YOU AND YOUR RIDE WITH OPEN ARMS.... :biggrin:
> *











SUP BIRDY !! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 06:46 PM~9162187
> *ALL THIS SHIT IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY I FUCKING HATE HOUSTON!!!
> *


LIES !!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 11:31 AM~9158468
> *i think its a partnership, but the way the radio sees it THEY bring the people because of the performers...so I dunno what the balance of power is.  Would you like to seperate from the station?  I think it wouldnt have as big a turn out or be on the same scale....maybe its a necessary evil....What other way could a show on that scale be funded or find sponsors without the enticement of a large concert associated with it?
> *



everyone that bitches and complains will be back next year and nothing will be done to change b/c manificos dont control the it's the box that controls the show


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 08:11 PM~9162423
> *everyone that bitches and complains will be back next year and nothing will be done to change b/c manificos dont control the it's the box that controls the show
> *


 :yes: thats why i stopped going......wait i stop going to any show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 07:11 PM~9162423
> *everyone that bitches and complains will be back next year and nothing will be done to change b/c manificos dont control the it's the box that controls the show
> *


SAY IT AINT SO DAVE SAY IT AINT SO. LOWRIDERS GETTIN PIMPED FOR $$$$


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 5 2007, 11:45 AM~9158596
> *ok so no more DJs or music setups at booths?  Is that what it would take to make it a better car show?  So who can you get to buy the booth space up and leave any available for some record label or rapper with a sound system making you go deaf or bustin freestyles as you walk by?!?
> *



i think a calmer setting will keep cooler tempers


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 5 2007, 07:06 PM~9162382
> *thanks for the props
> but don't know why my little girl's car got wrapped up
> with all this bullshit
> *



i liked it alot..its really cute =)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 08:47 PM~9162192
> *move then bitch, hardly anybody in htown likes you anyway.
> *


go eat a fuckin hot pocket fat ass!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

What really sucks is the wanna be rappers, playen their music loud, passing their flyers, tryen to sell you their cd's. I had to yell at people just to conversate.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 5 2007, 07:16 PM~9162482
> *What really sucks is the wanna be rappers, playen their music loud, passing their flyers, tryen to sell you their cd's. I had to yell at people just to conversate.
> *



or the old ass drunk guy tryna sell cameras...lol


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:15 PM~9162468
> *i liked it alot..its really cute =)
> *


THANK YOU
ALL FOR THE LOVE OF MY LITTLE GIRL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

What about some of us get together and make a cd for next year and try to sell them at he show. You never know we might get lucky and get a contract.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 5 2007, 07:20 PM~9162519
> *What about some of us get together and make a cd for next year and try to sell them at he show. You never know we might get lucky and get a contract.
> *


SLIM IS A GOOD CANDIDATE I GOT A COUPLE FREESTYLES ON MY VOICEMAIL FROM HIM. ON FREESTYLE FRIDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:20 PM~9162513
> *or the old ass drunk guy tryna sell cameras...lol
> *


or gay girls mad doggin u bcuz u lookin at they girls :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 09:27 PM~9162590
> *or gay girls mad doggin u bcuz u lookin at they girls  :uh:
> *


Damm


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Texas_Bowties, HOUSTONECOCHINA, lil c, lone star, cartier01, NoCaddyLikeMine, Juan de la kalle, KING*OF*ATX, ALAC, tito_ls, chevylo97, *G-Bodyman* , Hermanos of Peace, RA-RA


WAIT TILL I GET SWITCHES SO I CAN CLOWN ON YOU :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 5 2007, 04:00 PM~9159616
> *my bad about the small miscomunication when i got there around 11. friday night. thanks for your help homie.
> *


no worries man. you had a job to do just like the rest of us


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 06:07 PM~9161810
> *she liked it  :biggrin:
> *


JUST BECAUSE GROUCH SIGNED MY TITS...CALI RYDA HAD TO WRITE VALL OVER THEM TOO AND U WROTE ON THEM BIG TOO. GOOD THING HOUSTON SOCIETY HAD WINDEX IT TOOK FOREVER TO GET THAT SHIT OFF =)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 5 2007, 07:29 PM~9162604
> *Damm
> *


three different times... houston stylez couldnt stop laughin... never failed either :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 5 2007, 08:06 PM~9162382
> *thanks for the props
> but don't know why my little girl's car got wrapped up
> with all this bullshit
> *


PEDAL CAR WAS CLEAN...GLAD TO SEE SOMEONE STEPPIN IT UP TO A NEW LEVEL IN CREATIVITY AND DETAIL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 5 2007, 09:02 PM~9162336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm ready.. already working on lyrics..

"i can't afford a bently for shit, but so what ******, 13's dont fit"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:31 PM~9162627
> *JUST BECAUSE GROUCH SIGNED MY TITS...CALI RYDA HAD TO WRITE VALL OVER THEM TOO AND U WROTE ON THEM BIG TOO. GOOD THING HOUSTON SOCIETY HAD WINDEX IT TOOK FOREVER TO GET THAT SHIT OFF =)
> *


 :biggrin:  

nice rack they were soft too.... :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 07:27 PM~9162590
> *or gay girls mad doggin u bcuz u lookin at they girls  :uh:
> *



OH YUH I SEEN SOME CUTE GIRLS THERE...THEY WERE LESBIAN.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 05:27 PM~9160305
> *
> SHASIAN W/ UR EYES EVERYTHING LOOKS SMALL
> 
> ...


still meant it "we are no longer friends" :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:32 PM~9162639
> *OH YUH I SEEN SOME CUTE GIRLS THERE...THEY WERE LESBIAN.
> *


yea me too... :biggrin: from what i remember.. i was kinda drunk


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 09:31 PM~9162628
> *three different times... houston stylez couldnt stop laughin... never failed either  :uh:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen. :roflmao:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 06:28 PM~9162013
> *MY NAME IS BENNIT AND I AINT IN IT. BUT ILL MAKE JOKES ABOUT EVERYTHING.  :biggrin:  WHY NOT JUST SQUASH IT AT MY HOUSE WHEN U BRING MY INTERIOR YALL CAN MUD WRESTLE OR WHATEVER IT IS YALL WANNA DUE AFTERWARDS WE CAN BBQ AND DRINK AND ILL BREAK BOTH YALL ON A DICE GAME.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 5 2007, 07:06 PM~9162382
> *thanks for the props
> but don't know why my little girl's car got wrapped up
> with all this bullshit
> *





SORRY HOMIE THATS A NICE PEDAL CAR.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet mac2lac could fit in one of those pedal cars.


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

what it deww franky and brian


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Nov 5 2007, 07:34 PM~9162671
> *:loco:
> *


YOU CAN COME TOO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 5 2007, 07:34 PM~9162670
> *Pics or it didn't happen. :roflmao:
> *


ask them houston stylez fuckerz... i think it was homer pimpson.. he had alot of jokes..like pointing at me while i wasnt looking and telling fat girls i liked them.. when i turned around it was a lot of fat girls standing there smiling at me .. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 09:31 PM~9162627
> *JUST BECAUSE GROUCH SIGNED MY TITS...CALI RYDA HAD TO WRITE VALL OVER THEM TOO AND U WROTE ON THEM BIG TOO. GOOD THING HOUSTON SOCIETY HAD WINDEX IT TOOK FOREVER TO GET THAT SHIT OFF =)
> *


someone got to rub ur tits clean? lucky!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 09:37 PM~9162715
> *ask them houston stylez fuckerz... i think it was homer pimpson.. he had alot of jokes..like pointing at me while i wasnt looking and telling fat girls i liked them.. when i turned around it was a lot of fat girls standing there smiling at me .. :uh:
> *


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 07:37 PM~9162708
> *YOU CAN COME TOO
> *


nope on the road 2 chicago but thanx 4 the invite


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 07:41 PM~9161543
> *MAN YALL NEED TO CUT THAT CHIT OUT....ITS GOING TO FAR
> *


x2 fukers cant take a lil heat on the internets lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 07:37 PM~9162720
> *someone got to rub ur tits clean?  lucky!!
> *


it was me..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Nov 5 2007, 09:36 PM~9162702
> *what it deww franky and brian
> *


Just here in the garage doing this inteior job. I spray some glue and while is dryin im tryin to keep up with this novela :uh: :biggrin: hows the TC coming?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 07:37 PM~9162720
> *someone got to rub ur tits clean?  lucky!!
> *



well dani was lookn hott :biggrin: 







[/IMG]


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 07:38 PM~9162729
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 09:40 PM~9162763
> *well dani was lookn hott  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:40 PM~9162763
> *well dani was lookn hott  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 07:39 PM~9162744
> *it was me..
> *


naw it was carlos..you just wrote on them


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA @ Nov 5 2007_@ 07:24 PM~9161584
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY FUCK YOU FRANKIE! THIS AINT ABOUT THE CLUB! BUT IF YOU DISRESPECT ONE OF MY MEMBER'S YOU DISRESPECT ME. SO FUCK YOU! THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT THE CAR'S ANYMORE HOMIE! I'M SAYING FUCK YOU NOW LET'S TAKE CARE OF THIS SHIT LIKE A MAN! I WAS AT THE SHOW HEARD YOU HAD FAMILY PROBLEM'S COOL I UNDFER STAND NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT YOU NOT SHOWING UP I WOULD HAVE NOT SHOWED UP EITHER BUT NOW I WAS READING BACK SOME PAGES AND I SEE YOU STILL TALKING SHIT SO NOW I'M LIKE FUCK YOU! YOU JUST RUN YOUR MOUTH TO MUCH! SO NOW YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH WHAT COMES OUT OF YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE H-TOWN REAL SOON BITCH I STAY IN PASADENA MY OFFICE IS AT 914 PASADENA BLVD. I'M ALWAYS AT WORK. I COME IN AT 6:00AM AND LEAVE AT 11:00PM SO COME SEE ME BITCH.
> 
> AND FUCK YA'LL IF DROVE MY SHIT TO THE SHOW! AND I WAS GOING 85 AND IT'S A HOPPER DIDN'T DO RIGHT AT THE SHOW BUT IT DID BETTER THAT FRANKIE'S DOUBLE PUMP 30 BATTERIES MOST OF YA'LL SHIT CANT DO THAT! SO FUCK YA'LL NONE BELEAVING  MOTHER FUCKER AND FOR THOSE THAT ARE TRUE HOMIE KEEP IT RIDEING HOMIE GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW.
> ...


doode, its just the internets sheesh


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:42 PM~9162799
> *naw it was carlos..you just wrote on them
> *


u dont remember too good... it was i who rubbed ya chest red them went a lil lower to the softies.. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:43 PM~9162801
> *doode, its just the internets sheesh
> *


all late


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 5 2007, 09:44 PM~9162825
> *all late
> *


I just got here man, wat, you wanna start some chit?! LOL


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 07:44 PM~9162818
> *u dont remember too good... it was i who rubbed ya chest red them went a lil lower to the softies.. :biggrin:
> *



oh yuh cause u took a pic then i made u take it off lol.. i forgot :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:46 PM~9162844
> *oh yuh cause u took a pic then i made u take it off lol.. i forgot  :uh:
> *


 :no:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:46 PM~9162842
> *I just got here man, wat, you wanna start some chit?! LOL
> *



no, cause then Ill start cussin on the internetsssssssss.....


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 07:40 PM~9162758
> *Just here in the garage doing this inteior job. I spray some glue and while is dryin im tryin to keep up with this novela :uh:  :biggrin: hows the TC coming?
> *


shit i aint seen that car in like 2months


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 5 2007, 09:49 PM~9162883
> *no, cause then Ill start cussin on the internetsssssssss.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ill send yo azz some $$ so you can hit the grey hound and be here in 5 to 6 days so we can handle it................ bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ha ha jk bud, these foos getin serious


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:50 PM~9162901
> *Ill send yo azz some $$ so you can hit the grey hound and be here in 5 to 6 days so we can handle it................ bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ha ha ha
> *




fool I can walk over to your house... arent you on the NW.

but send me the money anyway.



:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2007, 09:55 PM~9155014
> *congrats.
> *


thanx homie


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 07:48 PM~9162871
> *:no:
> *


wheres da pic


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:40 PM~9162758
> *Just here in the garage doing this inteior job. I spray some glue and while is dryin im tryin to keep up with this novela :uh:  :biggrin: hows the TC coming?
> *


finish my conti kit fukin azz wad! :cheesy: :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 07:12 PM~9162438
> *SAY IT AINT SO DAVE SAY IT AINT SO. LOWRIDERS GETTIN PIMPED FOR $$$$
> *


 :yes:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:51 PM~9162917
> *wheres da pic
> *


i got about 75 pics in my camera... dats bout it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2007, 10:24 PM~9155260
> *BOILERONTHABUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRR.....BET DAT ***** STILL TRYIN TO GET ALL THAT CONFETI OUT HIS HAIR....I DUMPED THE WHOLE BAG ON HIS ASS......AND SUMBODY TELL BIG LOS HE NEED TO COME AND VACUME MY CAR OUT DAT ***** THOUGHT IT WOULD BE NICE TO CELEBRATE MY FIRST SHOW IN THA CHEVY.....CONFETI ALL IN MY SHIT
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: ur car looks good homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 5 2007, 07:51 PM~9162917
> *wheres da pic
> *


havent uploaded them yet too lazy... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 09:52 PM~9162927
> *:yes:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 07:53 PM~9162938
> *havent uploaded them yet too lazy...  :biggrin:
> *


lazy ass.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2007, 07:36 PM~9162699
> *bet mac2lac could fit in one of those pedal cars.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 07:57 PM~9162954
> *lazy ass.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


black ass
:uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 5 2007, 09:51 PM~9162913
> *fool I can walk over to your house... arent you on the NW.
> 
> but send me the money anyway.
> ...


you not in SC anymore?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 07:58 PM~9162961
> *black ass
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 5 2007, 05:24 PM~9161398
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY FUCK YOU FRANKIE! THIS AINT ABOUT THE CLUB! BUT IF YOU DISRESPECT ONE OF MY MEMBER'S YOU DISRESPECT ME. SO FUCK YOU! THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT THE CAR'S ANYMORE HOMIE! I'M SAYING FUCK YOU NOW LET'S TAKE CARE OF THIS SHIT LIKE A MAN! I WAS AT THE SHOW HEARD YOU HAD FAMILY PROBLEM'S COOL I UNDFER STAND NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ABOUT YOU NOT SHOWING UP I WOULD HAVE NOT SHOWED UP EITHER BUT NOW I WAS READING BACK SOME PAGES AND I SEE YOU STILL TALKING SHIT SO NOW I'M LIKE FUCK YOU! YOU JUST RUN YOUR MOUTH TO MUCH! SO NOW YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH WHAT COMES OUT OF YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH AND I HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE H-TOWN REAL SOON BITCH I STAY IN PASADENA MY OFFICE IS AT 914 PASADENA BLVD. I'M ALWAYS AT WORK. I COME IN AT 6:00AM AND LEAVE AT 11:00PM SO COME SEE ME BITCH.
> 
> AND FUCK YA'LL IF DROVE MY SHIT TO THE SHOW! AND I WAS GOING 85 AND IT'S A HOPPER DIDN'T DO RIGHT AT THE SHOW BUT IT DID BETTER THAT FRANKIE'S DOUBLE PUMP 30 BATTERIES MOST OF YA'LL SHIT CANT DO THAT! SO FUCK YA'LL NONE BELEAVING  MOTHER FUCKER AND FOR THOSE THAT ARE TRUE HOMIE KEEP IT RIDEING HOMIE GOOD JOB AT THE SHOW.
> ...


u just i nother bitch bumpnnnnnn ur pussy lips hoe


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP MARKY?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 07:59 PM~9162970
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:00 PM~9162980
> *SUP MARKY?
> *


chillen cant wait 2 go back 2 h-town so i can slap that bitch with my dick


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:59 PM~9162966
> *you not in SC anymore?
> *



Nah. been here a month now. Waiting to go hang out with yall at the hwy6 spot.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:00 PM~9162980
> *SUP MARKY?
> *


hey franky, how bout you and RA RA come ova to the restaurant so that I can give you both some happy meals  :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> Every year when I get my review from work they always focus on the 2 or 3 bad things that I may or may have not done and not the 200+ days of positive things that I have done.
> 
> Today most but not all of the subject matter seems to be about the negative which the Los Magnificos family had no control over. So I would like to give thanks to the Los Magnificos family for a few of the things they did have control over.......
> 
> ...


Definite PROPS on quick move in!! LRM could learn a thing or two!

That's why it bothered US on the day of the day of the show to find out it would be another $50 for our 4&5 yr. olds to come in...we weren't the only ones upset over it, there were other car clubs and families outside the back doors not sure what to do or who to talk to, maybe you guys would prefer NOT knowing what the problem was or not up to taking suggestions on trying to make it better for everyone promoter/entries at future shows.




> BIG PROBLEMS, RESPONSIBILITIES, EXPECTATIONS.....GO HAND IN HAND WITH BIG EVENTS.....YOU CAN'T HAVE ONE WITHOUT THE OTHER.....YOU CAN VIEW IT HOWEVER YOU WANT.....UNTIL YOU ARE IN THE SITUATION AND SEE HOW YOU HANDLE IT.....THIS SHOW HAS DONE GREAT BEFORE NOW AND WILL CONTINUE TO DO GREAT......WEGO JUST STEPPED IT UP TO ANOTHER LEVEL IN MY OPINION.....THE OUTCOME WILL ONLY DEPEND ON WHAT IS DONE WITH THE POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE COMMENTS IN THE FUTURE.........
> 
> I DIDN'T MEAN ANY DISRESPECT TO JOHN, LOS MAGNIFICOS, OR ANYONE INVOLVED WITH THIS SHOW BY POSTING MY COMMENTS ON HERE.....I COMMEND HELEN AND HER FAMILY FOR WHAT THEY DID WITH THE JOEL CARMONA AND LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW.....I HAVEN'T SAID ANYTHING THAT ISN'T TRUE ON HERE.....YOU KNOW HOW TO GET AHOLD OF ME IF YOU'D LIKE TO DISCUSS ANYTHING I'VE SAID, I'D ACTUALLY APPRECIATE A RESPONSE.....


I didn't read anything disrespectful about the show, uhm...maybe about each other on here but not with the show, the music is always an issue at most shows and definitely los magnificos, always has been so I don't see how anyone was surprised by it.

*my opinion of course*  



> OR SOME BAD ASS KIDS THAT GOT SNUCK IN BY SOME OLD GUY?


Actually, I got them in, wasn't much of a sneak just walked in through the hoppers back door....no security or staff, just lucky I guess!  



> i know huh.....only bad ass i got is 2.....she don't play.....she would have looked at sic and said......fk yo bike......she's feisty....bout as tall as you..... :biggrin:


YEAH, SHE RUNS THINGS FOR REAL!
BUT WHEN YOU'RE THAT CUTE IT AIN'T A PROBLEM  






> :roflmao:
> 
> She's adorable. You and Cathy got yalls hands full with her I bet! :cheesy:


THANKS MONICA! SHE IS A HANDFUL! BUT SHE LOVES LOWRIDERS, WATCHES TRUUCHA W/HER DADDY MOST NIGHTS!



> :roflmao:
> 
> Great 80's movie. :thumbsup:


X 10000

LOVED IT!





> * GAVE U PROPS ON UR WACK ASS HOPPER AND U WONNA DISRESPECT FUCK U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOE ASS *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


  awww, my girls loved it!  



> I am in Houston...


Hey Ellie, how's the jobby-job?



> ay buey!


Hey Latin! what's up? baby shopping yet?



> thanks for the props
> but don't know why my little girl's car got wrapped up
> with all this bullshit


Cute display too!



> everyone that bitches and complains will be back next year and nothing will be done to change b/c manificos dont control the it's the box that controls the show


$50 for little kids to get in is reason enough for me to stay home, maybe putting admission information and ages on flyers/advertising gives parents the option to decide if the extra expense is worth it BEFORE pre-registering.




> What really sucks is the wanna be rappers, playen their music loud, passing their flyers, tryen to sell you their cd's. I had to yell at people just to conversate.


That's any show, all show, even the one we had here, should be expected.



>


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:01 PM~9163000
> *hey franky, how bout you and RA RA come ova to the restaurant so that I can give you both some happy meals    :cheesy:
> *




*FUCK HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 5 2007, 09:02 PM~9163003
> *Definite PROPS on quick move in!! LRM could learn a thing or two!
> 
> That's why it bothered US on the day of the day of the show to find out it would be another $50 for our 4&5 yr. olds to come in...we weren't the only ones upset over it, there were other car clubs and families outside the back doors not sure what to do or who to talk to, maybe you guys would prefer NOT knowing what the problem was or not up to taking suggestions on trying to make it better for everyone promoter/entries at future shows.
> ...



Damn, Mrs. 20 quotes for reals!!!

Job is cool... moving on up.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:04 PM~9163022
> *
> FUCK HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


calm down there chief sheesh!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 5 2007, 10:02 PM~9163003
> *Definite PROPS on quick move in!! LRM could learn a thing or two!
> 
> That's why it bothered US on the day of the day of the show to find out it would be another $50 for our 4&5 yr. olds to come in...we weren't the only ones upset over it, there were other car clubs and families outside the back doors not sure what to do or who to talk to, maybe you guys would prefer NOT knowing what the problem was or not up to taking suggestions on trying to make it better for everyone promoter/entries at future shows.
> ...


httP://www.can'tquoteworthshet.com/forums/


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Nov 5 2007, 08:01 PM~9162994
> *chillen cant wait 2 go back 2 h-town so i can slap that bitch with my dick
> *



:biggrin: 


U FIND OPIE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9163040
> *httP://www.can'tquoteworthshet.com/forums/
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2007, 08:05 PM~9163040
> *httP://www.can'tquoteworthshet.com/forums/
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:58 PM~9162957
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:05 PM~9163041
> *:biggrin:
> U FIND OPIE?
> *


yup caught him of guard :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 5 2007, 10:06 PM~9163056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 5 2007, 09:04 PM~9163029
> *Damn, Mrs. 20 quotes for reals!!!
> 
> Job is cool... moving on up.
> *




Damn, already?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:51 PM~9162919
> *finish my conti kit fukin azz wad!  :cheesy:  :angry:
> *


Too busy workin on this  :biggrin:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9163040
> *httP://www.can'tquoteworthshet.com/forums/
> *



:uh: 

sorry, it's been awhile, guess I'm back to rookie status


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 5 2007, 10:02 PM~9163003
> *
> Hey Latin! what's up? baby shopping yet?
> *


nah, ordered some catalogs for some baby chevy gear.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 5 2007, 09:08 PM~9163075
> *Damn, already?
> *



Yeah, its the same place I left when I went to NC.


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 07:57 PM~9161694
> *THIS BITCH SAID I DIDNT SHOW UP YESTERDAY CUZ I PUNKED OUT , U KNOW WHATS UP FUCK THESE FOOLS!
> *


HA HA YOU PUNKED OUT YESTERDAY...WE GONNA KICK U OUT THE FLEETWOOD C.C. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Nov 5 2007, 10:01 PM~9162994
> *chillen cant wait 2 go back 2 h-town so i can slap that bitch with my dick
> *


Ive heard about that temper of yours :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:09 PM~9163085
> *Too busy workin on this   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice, but still, no excuses fuker


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn steve zoned in from new york for the action....


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:46 PM~9162187
> *ALL THIS SHIT IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE OF WHY I FUCKING HATE HOUSTON!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:09 PM~9163085
> *Too busy workin on this   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thalo blue?











looks good


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:11 PM~9163104
> *HA HA YOU PUNKED OUT YESTERDAY...WE GONNA KICK U OUT THE FLEETWOOD C.C. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


19bux plus shipping you want it? LMK :cheesy:


----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 5 2007, 07:51 PM~9162222
> *peace out....
> 
> pack your bags hny
> ...


:roflmao:

Come on now. You know I aint leaving Houston! Love it here. I aint moving anywhere!  

Send a postcard. :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whewwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:12 PM~9163118
> *Ive heard about that temper of yours :ugh:
> *


i dont like 2 play yup that me :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 09:15 PM~9163165
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Come on now. You know I aint leaving Houston! Love it here. I aint moving anywhere!
> ...




oic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2007, 10:13 PM~9163136
> *thalo blue?
> 
> 
> ...


no, the whole car is candy oriental blue with electric blue insides


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:09 PM~9163085
> *Too busy workin on this   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU TAKE THE DASH OUT TO COVER IT?...NICE JOB!!!


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 10:12 PM~9163124
> *damn steve zoned in from new york for the action....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:17 PM~9163191
> *no, the whole car is candy oriental blue with electric blue insides
> *


you getting down charlie brown


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:13 PM~9163141
> *19bux plus shipping you want it? LMK :cheesy:
> *


LETS DO THIS!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2007, 10:20 PM~9163219
> *you getting down charlie brown
> *


you mean charlie transparent white :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:19 PM~9163209
> *:biggrin:
> *




DAMN IM IN TROUBLE NOW :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:21 PM~9163229
> *you mean charlie transparent white  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


my bad sliteyes. :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:11 PM~9163104
> *HA HA YOU PUNKED OUT YESTERDAY...WE GONNA KICK U OUT THE FLEETWOOD C.C. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


BUT I PAYED MY DUES ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2007, 10:23 PM~9163240
> *my bad sliteyes.  :angry:
> *


its okay border hopper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:24 PM~9163255
> *its okay border hopper
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:24 PM~9163255
> *its okay border hopper
> *



*H town_caddyking*


B GOT 2 SCREEN NAMES?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs+Nov 5 2007, 10:18 PM~9163203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep talkin and Ill sell that bumper kit! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:26 PM~9163280
> *H town_caddyking
> B GOT 2 SCREEN NAMES?
> *


Nope! not me....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NE PICS OF THE LINCOLN THAT HOPPED?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:28 PM~9163307
> *
> 
> keep talkin and Ill sell that bumper kit! :cheesy:
> *


let me know how much. $$


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:09 PM~9163085
> *Too busy workin on this   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 IS DAT DA RIDE DAT I THINK IT IS? UR THROWING DOWN HOMIE,DAT RIDE IS GOING 2 BREAK SOME NECKS WHEN IT COMES OUT.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Big I Hou Tex, WHO DIS?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FULL HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB*
AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW 07


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:31 PM~9163328
> *
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


And hes watchin cheeters! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:32 PM~9163343
> *Big I Hou Tex, WHO DIS?
> *


SHAISAN I DONT KNOW IF HE KNOWS HOW TO TYPE 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 08:33 PM~9163364
> *SHAISAN I DONT KNOW IF HE KNOWS HOW TO TYPE
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 WUT UP CHANE?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Nov 5 2007, 10:32 PM~9163342
> *IS DAT DA RIDE DAT I THINK IT IS? UR THROWING DOWN HOMIE,DAT RIDE IS GOING 2 BREAK SOME NECKS WHEN IT COMES OUT.
> *


Your paint my guttz its gonna fk some ppls heads up!!  Call me bro I dont have your #..... Need to talk bizzzznezzzz!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

NICE RIDES FROM THE SHOW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 5 2007, 08:31 PM~9163328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

gay boy :biggrin: looks retarded for real


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:35 PM~9163385
> *Your paint my guttz its gonna fk some ppls heads up!!  Call me bro I dont have your #..... Need to talk bizzzznezzzz!
> *




I'M CHEAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























J/K :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 10:36 PM~9163402
> *lol.. im a retard
> haha..
> *


lol!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:37 PM~9163413
> *I'M CHEAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


I DISAGREE...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:37 PM~9163413
> *I'M CHEAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 

























:biggrin: lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 08:38 PM~9163424
> *I DISAGREE...
> *




TAX THAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U SAVE ON HAIR CUTS NE WAY


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

FRANKIE...that LV in HAM'S navi.....  ...I need some black D&G for my CADILLAC CTS...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:39 PM~9163434
> *TAX THAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U SAVE ON HAIR CUTS NE WAY
> *


U STILL GOT MY CHARM, SEND ME A PIC..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 10:38 PM~9163424
> *I DISAGREE...
> *


I faster and only 15min from mo city


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 08:36 PM~9163402
> *lol.. im a retard
> haha..
> *





:uh: 


Y UR TONGUE PEIRCED?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:40 PM~9163447
> *:uh:
> Y UR TONGUE PEIRCED?
> *


he licks ass after he paints bikes.. :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 5 2007, 08:32 PM~9163350
> *FULL HOUSE!!!!!
> *


CONGRATS!!!!!!! HOMIE


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:40 PM~9163444
> *I faster and only 15min from mo city
> *




BUT YALL DONT LIKE EACH OTHER SO :tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 10:39 PM~9163441
> *FRANKIE...that LV in HAM'S  navi.....  ...I need some black D&G for my CADILLAC CTS...
> *


Frankie buys that from me.. LOL!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:41 PM~9163455
> *BUT YALL DONT LIKE EACH OTHER SO  :tongue:
> *


NO ONE SAID I LIKED YOU EITHER. I JUST LIKE HAVING YOU WORK FOR ME


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 08:41 PM~9163449
> *he licks ass after he paints bikes.. :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 10:39 PM~9163441
> * D&G
> *


whats that


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:41 PM~9163460
> *Frankie buys that from me.. LOL!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:41 PM~9163455
> *BUT YALL DONT LIKE EACH OTHER SO  :tongue:
> *


he dont like me


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:28 PM~9163307
> *keep talkin and Ill sell that bumper kit! :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:41 PM~9163460
> *Frankie buys that from me.. LOL!!!!
> *




:angry: 

THAT'S FAKE SUEDE!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 10:42 PM~9163468
> *:biggrin: ...
> *


I wasnt joking :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2007, 10:31 PM~9163339
> *let me know how much.  $$
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:43 PM~9163478
> *:angry:
> 
> THAT'S FAKE SUEDE!
> *


HATER!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:42 PM~9163469
> *he dont like me
> *


the way i see it if someone doesnt like u they can eat a dick


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 5 2007, 08:42 PM~9163467
> *whats that
> *


DOLOCE & GABANA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 5 2007, 08:40 PM~9163447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eat my fart hoe..

:0 

nvm , u already did..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Nov 5 2007, 08:45 PM~9163503
> *
> the way i see it if someone doesnt like u they can eat a dick
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:42 PM~9163466
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:43 PM~9163484
> *I wasnt joking :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY IS THAT TWEED U DOING ON THAT FLEETWOOD??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i+Nov 5 2007, 10:45 PM~9163503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suede


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 08:45 PM~9163515
> *DOLOCE & GABANA
> *



AYE BUEY

SORRY NO *DOLCE* AND GABANA.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

18 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: chevylo97, braingetter, NIX CUSTOMS, *rivistyle*, mac2lac, LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN, texmex, BONAFIDE_G, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, cartier01, sic713, drasticbean

The seats would be done by now but somebody is lagging on the embroidery :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:50 PM~9163562
> *AYE BUEY
> 
> SORRY NO DOLCE AND GABBANA .
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:51 PM~9163573
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: chevylo97, braingetter, NIX CUSTOMS, rivistyle, mac2lac, LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN, texmex, BONAFIDE_G, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, cartier01, sic713, drasticbean
> 
> ...


fk that beeesch


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:51 PM~9163573
> *18 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: chevylo97, braingetter, NIX CUSTOMS, rivistyle, mac2lac, LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN, texmex, BONAFIDE_G, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, cartier01, sic713, drasticbean
> 
> ...


how are you workin and on the internets?


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

i smeal a groupy in the crowd


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 10:52 PM~9163582
> *fk that beeesch
> 
> 
> ...


1st fully euroed coupe in texas.... what a junk box :uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:52 PM~9163591
> *how are you workin and on the internets?
> *


Im done for the night puto :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:50 PM~9163562
> *AYE BUEY
> 
> SORRY NO DOLCE AND GABANA.
> *


  ...DAMN...


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:55 PM~9163616
> *Im done for the night puto :uh:
> *


laters homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:52 PM~9163591
> *how are you workin and on the internets?
> *


he has a 100 ft phone cord going from his house into his garage


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 10:55 PM~9163616
> *Im done for the night puto :uh:
> *


oic i guess Ill be p/u the bumper kit tomorrow then? LOL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 08:46 PM~9163534
> *HEY IS THAT TWEED U DOING ON THAT FLEETWOOD??
> *











"PU SOM TWEEEEET"


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 08:54 PM~9163605
> *1st fully euroed coupe in texas.... what a junk box :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *




W/ 14s

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 10:56 PM~9163626
> *he has a 100 ft phone cord going from his house into his garage
> *


he has wireless you Neanderthal LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 08:56 PM~9163629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: str8 ******...lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 08:56 PM~9163626
> *he has a 100 ft phone cord going from his house into his garage
> *


 :biggrin: those where the days.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:57 PM~9163635
> *W/ 14s
> 
> :uh:
> *


x2 these will look nicer. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 08:58 PM~9163641
> *he has wireless you Neanderthal LOL
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i+Nov 5 2007, 10:56 PM~9163622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 11:00 PM~9163665
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 08:59 PM~9163648
> *:biggrin: those where the days.... :biggrin:
> *



old school :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

come on now dave! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 5 2007, 09:02 PM~9163003
> *THANKS MONICA! SHE IS A HANDFUL! BUT SHE LOVES LOWRIDERS, WATCHES TRUUCHA W/HER DADDY MOST NIGHTS!
> *


aw....thats sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up Geo...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:16 PM~9163171
> *ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whewwwwwwww :biggrin:
> *


:tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 11:03 PM~9163712
> *aw....thats sweet!  :biggrin:
> *


well well well..................


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:00 PM~9163668
> *not done with the internets :biggrin:
> 
> come on now dave! :biggrin:
> ...



u put that saw to use yet?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 11:05 PM~9163725
> *:tears:
> *


I feel your pain, but this is me right now......... :angry: oh and some of this......... :guns:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN+Nov 5 2007, 08:06 PM~9162382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HATTER.... :angry: ....BET YOU GOT A BOOSTER SEAT IN THE LAC.... :biggrin: 


THANKS MONICA! SHE IS A HANDFUL! BUT SHE LOVES LOWRIDERS, WATCHES DOLOCE & GABANA
[/b][/quote]

:uh: AND YOU TALK BOUT MESKINS...... :biggrin: 
LINEUP LOOKED GOOD AT THE SHOW HOMIE.......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:06 PM~9163738
> *I feel your pain, but this is me right now......... :angry: oh and some of this......... :guns:
> *



what u got the poopoo's too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: lone star, chevylo97, LOW_INC, impala65, *713ridaz*, BONAFIDE_G, Medusa, Emperor Goofy


:uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

speak up mosca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:32 PM~9163354
> *And hes watchin cheeters! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 11:07 PM~9163748
> *what u got the poopoo's too
> *


yah, fukin Rockets :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 11:05 PM~9163735
> *u put that saw to use yet?
> *


soon


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 11:09 PM~9163773
> *soon
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 09:06 PM~9163744
> *
> true a/c guy.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 09:41 PM~9163455
> *BUT YALL DONT LIKE EACH OTHER SO  :tongue:
> *


LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 11:08 PM~9163759
> *speak up mosca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


He used to post up more when he was Lord Of The Flys!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Nov 5 2007, 10:32 PM~9163342
> *IS DAT DA RIDE DAT I THINK IT IS? UR THROWING DOWN HOMIE,DAT RIDE IS GOING 2 BREAK SOME NECKS WHEN IT COMES OUT.
> *


fukn seriousness right der!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:09 PM~9163773
> *soon
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LORD OF THE FLIES LOL 3X OG


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 11:11 PM~9163809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1996? :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:12 PM~9163816
> *1996? :0
> *


2000


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:05 PM~9163731
> *well well well..................
> *


:around:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Nov 5 2007, 08:01 PM~9162994
> *chillen cant wait 2 go back 2 h-town so i can slap that bitch with my dick
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 5 2007, 11:11 PM~9163802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 09:11 PM~9163809
> *
> 
> 
> ...




whos is that?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:06 PM~9163738
> *I feel your pain, but this is me right now......... :angry: oh and some of this......... :guns:
> *


x2! oh well. i still say fk the mavericks. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 11:12 PM~9163822
> *2000
> *


no way it had the euro clip, moldings and bumper kit by 1999


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, texmex, 713ridaz, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, chevylo97, Tyrone 1957, BONAFIDE_G, Texas_Bowties, LOW_INC, cali rydah, impala65









hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 11:14 PM~9163842
> *x2! oh well. i still say fk the mavericks. :cheesy:
> *


WORD TO YOUR MOTHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:15 PM~9163852
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, texmex, 713ridaz, INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, chevylo97, Tyrone 1957, BONAFIDE_G, Texas_Bowties, LOW_INC, cali rydah, impala65
> 
> ...




x100000000000


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

START A SAN ANTONIO LOWRIDERS TOPIC ALREADY 


:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 09:13 PM~9163838
> *whos is that?
> *



former club member

http://www.layitlow.com/members/AztecEmperor/


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 11:13 PM~9163838
> *whos is that?
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:14 PM~9163849
> *no way it had the euro clip, moldings and bumper kit by 1999
> *


 :nono: 

i join AI in late 1999


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 09:06 PM~9163744
> *
> :uh: AND YOU TALK BOUT MESKINS...... :biggrin:
> LINEUP LOOKED GOOD AT THE SHOW HOMIE.......
> *


ok im only human..i mispelled IT...IM SORRY IM NOT A FUCKIN WORD NERD LIKE YOU... :biggrin: ..THANKS HOMIE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:17 PM~9163885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



member u member


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 11:18 PM~9163893
> *:nono:
> 
> i join AI in late 1999
> *


That around the time I installed all that crap :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 11:17 PM~9163876
> *START A SAN ANTONIO LOWRIDERS TOPIC ALREADY
> :uh:
> *


What goes on in the SA forum:

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER: Hey

Flaco: Hey

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER: so.........

Flaco: so.....

bahhhh ha ha ha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:16 PM~9163867
> *WORD TO YOUR MOTHER!!!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 5 2007, 06:49 PM~9162207
> *D-TOWN WELCOMES YOU AND YOUR RIDE WITH OPEN ARMS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:17 PM~9163885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPEN TO ADAM???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 09:17 PM~9163876
> *START A SAN ANTONIO LOWRIDERS TOPIC ALREADY
> :uh:
> *




cant nobody likes me here either :0 

everybody says i think im too good.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 11:21 PM~9163926
> *cant nobody likes me here either :0
> 
> everybody says i think im too good.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ITR = HEY
FLACO = HEY
ITR = SUP
FLACO = BRB IMA GET A 40


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 10:19 PM~9163902
> *ok im only human..i mispelled IT...IM SORRY IM NOT A FUCKIN WORD NERD LIKE YOU... :biggrin: ..THANKS HOMIE
> *


WOULD OF LOOKED FUNNY AS HELL MISPELLED IN YOUR CAR THOUGH.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CLEAN ASS OLD SCHOOL YA'LL HAD THERE.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 11:19 PM~9163907
> *What goes on in the SA forum:
> 
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDAH: Hey
> ...


Flaco: BRB Imma go get my OE!!

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER: Coo Ill be sewin up dis gator....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SUP H-TOWN?...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:22 PM~9163938
> *Flaco: BRB Imma go get my OE!!
> 
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER: Coo Ill be sewin up dis gator....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:19 PM~9163905
> *That around the time I installed all that crap :cheesy:
> *


no in 99 he was still living at the compound...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 11:22 PM~9163938
> *Flaco: BRB Imma go get my OE!!
> 
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER: Coo Ill be sewin up dis nutzskin....
> *


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:19 PM~9163907
> *What goes on in the SA forum:
> 
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER: Hey
> ...




not even that he always here.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 11:21 PM~9163934
> *ITR = HEY
> FLACO = HEY
> ITR = SUP
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 10:22 PM~9163948
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 09:20 PM~9163916
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO ADAM???
> *



He's busy running his buisness


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:22 PM~9163938
> *Flaco: BRB Imma go get my OE!!
> 
> INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER: Coo Ill be sewin up dis gator....
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 11:22 PM~9163950
> *no in 99 he was still living at the compound...
> *


thats where we dumped that......... nevermind!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 09:22 PM~9163937
> *WOULD OF LOOKED FUNNY AS HELL MISPELLED IN YOUR CAR THOUGH.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CLEAN ASS OLD SCHOOL YA'LL HAD THERE.....
> *


MY BOY JOE'S 56..HE USED TO OWN THE CANDY TANGERINE 76 CHEVY PICKUP..BUT SOLD IT TO ANOTHER MEMBER IN THE CLUB..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:24 PM~9163975
> *thats where we dumped that......... nevermind!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9163954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



u c, he likes u..............


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 11:25 PM~9163993
> *u c, he likes u..............
> *


man on man action? hno: :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 11:24 PM~9163971
> *
> *


LoadStar hasnt seen Flacos eyes get droopy as the night goes on :uh: Flaco's my homie even if hes addicted to OE :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 10:24 PM~9163979
> *MY BOY JOE'S 56..HE USED TO OWN THE CANDY TANGERINE 76 CHEVY PICKUP..BUT SOLD IT TO ANOTHER MEMBER IN THE CLUB..
> *


CLEAN TRUCK TOO.....DID HE PLACE ALL ORIGINAL??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 11:26 PM~9164003
> *LoadStar hasnt seen Flacos eyes get droopy as the night goes on :uh: Flaco's my homie even if hes addicted to OE :biggrin:
> *


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha your killing me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 5 2007, 09:22 PM~9163939
> *SUP H-TOWN?...
> *


big rob..car lookin clean at the show


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2007, 11:21 PM~9163934
> *ITR = HEY
> FLACO = HEY
> ITR = SUP
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:26 PM~9164002
> *man on man action?  hno:  :barf:
> *


:barf: fk gay lowriders what is this world cuming too


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:26 PM~9164003
> *LoadStar hasnt seen Flacos eyes get droopy as the night goes on :uh: Flaco's my homie even if hes addicted to OE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 09:27 PM~9164013
> *CLEAN TRUCK TOO.....DID HE PLACE ALL ORIGINAL??
> *


he placed 1st in 50's original


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 09:27 PM~9164022
> *big rob..car lookin clean at the show
> 
> 
> ...



   
THANX HOMIE!
HOWD U DO AT THA SHOW?..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 11:28 PM~9164027
> *:barf: fk gay lowriders what is this world cuming too
> *


magenta cars with pink velour interiors


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 09:27 PM~9164022
> *big rob..car lookin clean at the show
> 
> 
> ...



any pics of kustoms line up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 5 2007, 10:28 PM~9164032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....NICE ADDITION!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 5 2007, 09:29 PM~9164040
> *
> THANX HOMIE!
> HOWD U DO AT THA SHOW?..
> *


1st place ....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 11:28 PM~9164032
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 11:28 PM~9164032
> *
> *


OMG MY FUCKIN SIDES HURT!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Im fuckin cryin here....... Your fkin wrong Forthat shyt frankie!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 09:29 PM~9164048
> *any pics of kustoms line up
> *


jus one...it was so packed..i couldnt take pics right


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2007, 11:31 PM~9164074
> *OMG MY FUCKIN SIDES HURT!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Im fuckin cryin here....... Your fkin wrong Forthat shyt frankie!!!
> *


x2 i fukin loosin weight ova here! LOL


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 09:31 PM~9164086
> *x2 i fukin loosin weight ova here! LOL
> *




lier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

still LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 09:31 PM~9164084
> *jus one...it was so packed..i couldnt take pics right
> *



post it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 10:31 PM~9164084
> *jus one...it was so packed..i couldnt take pics right
> *


X2.....THEY CAME OUT STRONG WITH SOME CLEAN RIDES....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol oh shit!!! Lol!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 11:32 PM~9164093
> *lier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Im eatin a sandmich right now to counter the weight loss. oh and fuk you :angry:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2007, 09:30 PM~9164061
> *1st place ....
> *



I GOT SECOND,INCOGNITO 4RM INTOKABLES (DALLAS)GOT ME AGAIN..LOL
U GOT ANY PICS OF MY BROTHERS CAR?..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2007, 09:32 PM~9164095
> *post it
> *


jus did


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 11:28 PM~9164032
> *
> *


foo jammin that weird azz 80s music that yall were jammin wen we was over. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:33 PM~9164113
> *Im eatin a sandmich right now to counter the weight loss. oh and fuk you  :angry:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 11:36 PM~9164142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 


















yeah :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 11:36 PM~9164142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 5 2007, 09:34 PM~9164121
> *I GOT SECOND,INCOGNITO 4RM INTOKABLES (DALLAS)GOT ME AGAIN..LOL
> U GOT ANY PICS OF MY BROTHERS CAR?..
> *


nah sorry..i ran out of polaroid film... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 11:36 PM~9164142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres no cheese on that burger! stupid cat..........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:41 PM~9164182
> *theres no cheese on that burger! stupid cat..........
> *












BETTER??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:32 PM~9164093
> *lier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


mest up! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2007, 10:35 PM~9164135
> *foo jammin that weird azz 80s music that yall were jammin wen we was over. LOL
> *


hey, nothin wrong with 80's music. got my ipod full of 80's jams.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 10:36 PM~9164142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


poor kitty. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 11:43 PM~9164207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even better!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CHINO'S PAYBACK.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin brian....you and that dayum picture!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *Homer Pimpson*, LOW_INC, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*

whats up ? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 11:49 PM~9164267
> *fkin brian....you and that dayum picture!
> *


yum :cheesy:


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 07:35 PM~9162680
> *SORRY HOMIE THATS A NICE PEDAL  CAR.
> *


I APPRECIATE YOUR APOLOGY
BUT THATS WHY I DON'T DISRESPECT ANYONE
SO THEY DON'T DISRESPECT ME
AND SPECIALLY NOT MY KIDS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 11:45 PM~9164221
> *hey, nothin wrong with 80's music. got my ipod full of 80's jams.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Nov 5 2007, 10:28 PM~9164489
> *I APPRECIATE YOUR APOLOGY
> BUT THATS WHY I DON'T DISRESPECT ANYONE
> SO THEY DON'T DISRESPECT ME
> ...




A REAL MAN RIGHT THERE  MUCH RESPECT HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *ridenlow84*
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 10:52 PM~9164639
> *2 Members: cali rydah, ridenlow84
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


exactly


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 5 2007, 11:56 PM~9164904
> *exactly
> *


yea what u just said... :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 12:00 AM~9164921
> *yea what u just said... :uh:
> *


SHO NUFF


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think this is right....I hope so.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I kinda preferred this chick over the Jessica rabbit chick. This chick was toned...Jessica is hott but if she moves it just right...well it just dont look right.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2007, 11:44 PM~9164214
> *mest up!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2007, 06:22 PM~9160772
> *my car is not a hopper funny it dose about the same as yours but with eight batts next time i see ya i might show ya but then again naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....car means to much to me :biggrin:......but that lincon is clean and quiet shit not fallin off it and it was gettin there but it broke....so you best check yoself
> *


yeah it was getting there to ur level!!!! :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 5 2007, 11:43 PM~9164207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 08:46 AM~9165785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

X2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok ok ....the 500 plus pictures are up in the Los Magnificos pt 1 - pt 4 galleries on my website.

NMEIMAGE.COM


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 5 2007, 10:24 PM~9163252
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> BUT I PAYED MY DUES ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Also dont forget....for those who didnt go but know they still want one....












Part of the proceeds go to the Helen Carmona Scholarship fund...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 08:54 AM~9165797
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup my ******


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 6 2007, 11:37 AM~9166522
> *sup my ******
> *


yo


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE TAQUERILLA @ 914 PASADENA BLVD? IF U CAN HELP PLEASE LMK. THANKS.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 10:34 AM~9166503
> *:biggrin:
> *


Fool! Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 08:53 AM~9165796
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 6 2007, 11:43 AM~9166555
> *ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE TAQUERILLA @ 914 PASADENA BLVD? IF U CAN HELP PLEASE LMK. THANKS.
> *


El Tacos de Fantastico? :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Nov 6 2007, 07:36 AM~9165942
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 6 2007, 11:43 AM~9166555
> *ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE TAQUERILLA @ 914 PASADENA BLVD? IF U CAN HELP PLEASE LMK. THANKS.
> *


BITCH! YOU NEED HELP MOTHER FUCKER YOU GOT ALL THAT MONEY FUCKIN MAP QUEST YOU CHEAP BITCH! COME GET YOU SOME HOE! I'M HERE! AND STILL SAY YOU ARE A BITCH!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

tacos sounds good right now :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ahhh van a seguirle con el pinche pedo.?!?! :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 10:03 AM~9166302
> *Also dont forget....for those who didnt go but know they still want one....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sup goofy....u bein all shy and junk hahhaaha


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 04:37 AM~9165524
> *I kinda preferred this chick over the Jessica rabbit chick.  This chick was toned...Jessica is hott but if she moves it just right...well it just dont look right.
> 
> 
> ...


to boney.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 07:01 AM~9165811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 11:35 AM~9166880
> *to boney.....
> *


Its better than cottage cheese...and me with no crackers. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 10:36 AM~9166894
> *Its better than cottage cheese...and me with no crackers. :biggrin:
> *


im sorry i havent had a chance to be with a woman that was super model perfect....FABIO :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 11:37 AM~9166902
> *im sorry i havent had a chance to be with a woman that was super model perfect....FABIO :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



really?!? well youve had plenty of opportunities havent you?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 10:38 AM~9166910
> *really?!? well youve had plenty of opportunities havent you?
> *


NOT LIKE U PRETTY RICKY..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 11:39 AM~9166917
> *NOT LIKE U PRETTY RICKY..
> *



HAHAHA huh? ......... :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 11:38 AM~9166909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2007, 10:41 AM~9166928
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I love her :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 10:38 AM~9166909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hny brn why dont u dress like this.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Not too thin for me.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 11:41 AM~9166930
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


 I THINK I SAW HER CHECKIN OUT THE CAVALIER :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

LOOK AT THAT ASS! :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2007, 10:43 AM~9166946
> *I THINK I SAW HER CHECKIN OUT THE CAVALIER  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN SHES WAS PROBLEY THE ONLY ONE...LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 10:43 AM~9166944
> *Not too thin for me.....
> 
> 
> ...


SHE GOT A NICE RACK BUT I PERFER..THE WAIST DOWN......BIG BOOTY THICK LEGS!!!!!.....OH I FORGOT A PRETTY FACE... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 12:43 PM~9166944
> *Not too thin for me.....
> 
> 
> ...


not bony at all!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 10:42 AM~9166937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 10:48 AM~9166988
> *not bony at all!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


YALL ARE ABOUT THE SAME SIZE...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 11:48 AM~9166990
> *I LOVE THAT ASS!!!!!!!!
> *



Dude thats her face...not her ass!! :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 11:48 AM~9166990
> *I LOVE THAT ASS!!!!!!!!
> *


Watch out how you talk about my future wife.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 12:49 PM~9167002
> *YALL ARE ABOUT THE SAME SIZE...LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 10:50 AM~9167006
> *Watch out how you talk about my future wife.
> *


THATS MY FUTURE SANCHA!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 12:50 PM~9167006
> *Watch out how you talk about my future wife.
> *


big asses turn into fat asses


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 10:50 AM~9167005
> *Dude thats her face...not her ass!! :0
> *


WEAK....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 11:50 AM~9167005
> *Dude thats her face...not her ass!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 11:51 AM~9167011
> *THATS MY FUTURE SANCHA!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What about the present Sancha???? you gonna drop her? I got a slot opened up.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 10:52 AM~9167025
> *What about the present Sancha???? you gonna drop her?  I got a slot opened up.
> *


WHICH ONE......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Nov 6 2007, 11:14 AM~9166704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie.....you look like og rider......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just right!!! cause her ass dont go all the way around!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 6 2007, 10:54 AM~9167043
> *say dawg......don't let it get to you......he's just fkn with you cause he can.....he knows he'll get a response from you......this ain't the way it should be.....it's all in fun man.....and the shit talkin is part of it......let it got homie.....
> 
> damn homie.....you look like og rider......
> *


OH SHIT I LOOK LIKE EVERYONE.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 11:51 AM~9167016
> *big asses turn into fat asses
> *


not with all the sexercise we're gonna have


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 10:34 AM~9166875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ASSHOLE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 12:54 PM~9167047
> *Just right!!! cause her ass dont go all the way around!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WoWWWWWWWWW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 12:54 PM~9167047
> *Just right!!! cause her ass dont go all the way around!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 12:56 PM~9167063
> *not with all the sexercise we're gonna have
> *


I dont care how much you sexercise her if she has a kid or 2 then starts watchin novels in bed eatin cheetos your screwed! lol!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 12:43 PM~9166944
> *Not too thin for me.....
> 
> 
> ...


Yup Shes Is Fine!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 10:59 AM~9167085
> *I dont care how much you sexercise her if she has a kid or 2 then starts watchin novels in bed eatin cheetos your screwed! lol!!! :cheesy:  *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 6 2007, 11:43 AM~9166946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 10:43 AM~9166952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 01:00 PM~9167097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sad but true


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 11:59 AM~9167085
> *I dont care how much you sexercise her if she has a kid or 2 then starts watchin novels in bed eatin cheetos your screwed! lol!!! :cheesy:
> *


just means i'm gotta put in some overtime


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Nov 6 2007, 11:56 AM~9167063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine she didnt win?!?! I think she should have won the money... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 11:59 AM~9167085
> *I dont care how much you sexercise her if she has a kid or 2 then starts watchin novels in bed eatin cheetos your screwed! lol!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 01:02 PM~9167111
> *just means i'm gotta put in some overtime
> *


that big ass would crush you! lol!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

5 Members: mac2lac, PROVOK, Loco 61, tito_ls, Dualhex02

fool how you going to try to eat at a place that's closed down?? :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 12:02 PM~9167111
> *just means i'm gotta put in some overtime
> *



or work at the cheeto's factory... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 6 2007, 01:03 PM~9167119
> *
> *


top ramen cups on tha night stand :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think these are more to Goofy's liking


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 12:03 PM~9167124
> *that big ass would crush you! lol!!
> *


i can handle any size girl


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 12:03 PM~9167118
> *Yeah til you stuff a friggin bun in the oven!! :0
> *


no more kids for me my friend.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 12:10 PM~9167170
> *i can handle any size girl
> *


ok take the one in black on the left


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 01:10 PM~9167170
> *i can handle any size girl
> *


yes, I know....... The G spot knows too! Have you been back since the VIP incident? Lol!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 12:05 PM~9167135
> *top ramen cups on tha night stand :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: 

fawk that


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 12:12 PM~9167190
> *ok take the one in black on the left
> 
> 
> ...


jezzus christ


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 6 2007, 01:13 PM~9167199
> *:barf:
> 
> fawk that
> *


lol!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 01:10 PM~9167170
> *i can handle any size girl
> *


oh yeah, how bout Boomsheeka?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

My girl looks good now. that's all that matters to me. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 01:18 PM~9167240
> *My girl looks good now. that's all that matters to me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice x you got there


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 12:13 PM~9167193
> *yes, I know....... The G spot knows too! Have you been back since the VIP incident? Lol!!!!
> *


not really. i was gonna go with one of my girls a couple of months ago.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 12:43 PM~9166952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st one
















2nd one









3rd one









4th one









5th one :happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2007, 12:18 PM~9167240
> *My girl looks good now. that's all that matters to me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah a little airbrush or photoshop goes a long way....she had bruises on her rear on Sunday. :0 Provok, you shouldnt be so rough with her, ruining my fantasies of her..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 11:43 AM~9166938
> *hny brn why dont u  dress like this.....
> *


:uh:

That girl is very pretty.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 6 2007, 12:04 PM~9167126
> *5 Members: mac2lac, PROVOK, Loco 61, tito_ls, Dualhex02
> 
> fool how you going to try to eat at a place that's closed down??  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL..... :biggrin: :biggrin: ...didnt realize it until i sat at the drive-thru for a couple of minutes...lol...dont lie yall must have did da same thing...lol....my girl had wanted long johns, and i wasnt payin attention, hell da light was on on da sign...lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 10:24 AM~9166801
> *tacos sounds good right now  :cheesy:
> *




hit up rara he's gotcha


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 6 2007, 10:14 AM~9166704
> *BITCH! YOU NEED HELP MOTHER FUCKER YOU GOT ALL THAT MONEY FUCKIN MAP QUEST YOU CHEAP BITCH! COME GET YOU SOME HOE! I'M HERE! AND STILL SAY YOU ARE A BITCH!
> *




nah the cheap muthafuckers were distinguished yesterday, quit usin my lines hoe . damn all thgis shit and u still look up to me :happysad:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 6 2007, 09:43 AM~9166555
> *ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE TAQUERILLA @ 914 PASADENA BLVD? IF U CAN HELP PLEASE LMK. THANKS.
> *




NE 1? :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 6 2007, 02:11 PM~9167542
> *NE 1? :uh:
> *


milagro taco?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 02:15 PM~9167578
> *milagro taco?
> *


Its off of Kirby and Westtinhighmerrr! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 01:15 PM~9167578
> *milagro taco?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 01:27 PM~9167678
> *Its off of Kirby and Westtinhighmerrr! :biggrin:
> *


Suppose to meet some friends up there this week. :cheesy:

They also have one close to willowbrook mall.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 6 2007, 01:40 PM~9167740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://elpaso.craigslist.org/car/431037795.html


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 02:40 PM~9167747
> *Suppose to meet some friends up there this week. :cheesy:
> 
> They also have one close to willowbrook mall.
> *


Its a cool chill spot..... You must have another birthday party? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 6 2007, 02:50 PM~9167795
> *http://elpaso.craigslist.org/car/431037795.html
> *


just like mine but mine is alot nicer


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Can you imagine she didnt win?!?! I think she should have won the money... :biggrin:
[/quote]


$he Should Have Won... $he Had A Fine A$$ Body.... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 02:15 PM~9168010
> *just like mine but mine is alot nicer
> *


going with flat black or wait till the lac is done?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> Can you imagine she didnt win?!?! I think she should have won the money... :biggrin:


$he Should Have Won... $he Had A Fine A$$ Body.... :biggrin:
[/quote]

its all about who shows more.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> $he Should Have Won... $he Had A Fine A$$ Body.... :biggrin:


its all about who shows more.
[/quote]

Yeah They Both Looks Good.. But I Still Like The Tall One...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 6 2007, 02:40 PM~9167740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makin me hungry fuker :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 6 2007, 11:43 AM~9166555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here we go again..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 02:59 PM~9167869
> *Its a cool chill spot..... You must have another birthday party? :biggrin:
> *


baaaaaah ha ha ha I was just about to say that!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 01:59 PM~9167869
> *Its a cool chill spot..... You must have another birthday party? :biggrin:
> *


:angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 6 2007, 11:43 AM~9166555
> *ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE TAQUERILLA @ 914 PASADENA BLVD? IF U CAN HELP PLEASE LMK. THANKS.
> *


you talking about "mi hacienda"?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 03:39 PM~9168233
> *:angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 02:29 PM~9168144
> *makin me hungry fuker  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 


You're a freakin idiot! :biggrin: 

But thanks for the laugh cuz I'm pissed off rite now. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

starting to think hrny hits up all these partys, for the free booze.. might not even know anybody there. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 02:29 PM~9168151
> *here we go again..
> *


:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 03:42 PM~9168255
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> You're a freakin idiot! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


laugh?...............oh yeah!!!! Cats and dogs are um...........disgusting? :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 02:30 PM~9168152
> *baaaaaah ha ha ha I was just about to say that!!!
> *


Shut up!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 02:41 PM~9168245
> *:uh:
> *


Hater.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 03:43 PM~9168260
> *starting to think hrny hits up all these partys, for the free booze..  might not even know anybody there.    :0
> *


I think you are on to something bud.

Monica rushing thru the party: "hey happy bday who ever the fuk you are, now where is the booze"?

Mother of the bday kid: " "hey, who the fuk are you"

Bday kid: "mommy make that bad lady stop" 

BAh ha ha ha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 02:43 PM~9168260
> *starting to think hrny hits up all these partys, for the free booze..  might not even know anybody there.    :0
> *


:angel: 



:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 02:49 PM~9168307
> *laugh?...............oh yeah!!!! Cats and dogs are um...........disgusting?  :ugh:
> *


:barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 03:58 PM~9168318
> *Hater.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 02:58 PM~9168319
> *I think you are on to something bud.
> 
> Monica rushing thru the party: "hey happy bday who ever the fuk you are, now where is the booze"?
> ...


Hahahaha! Shut the hell up chino! :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 03:58 PM~9168319
> *I think you are on to something bud.
> 
> Monica rushing thru the party: "hey happy bday who ever the fuk you are, now where is the booze"?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 04:05 PM~9168384
> *Hahahaha! Shut the hell up chino! :buttkick:
> *


the truth hurts...............hurts pretty bad  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

more like.. 

Monica rushing thru the party:"hey happy bday who ever the fuk you are, now where is the booze"?

Mother of the bday kid: "hey, who the fuk are you"

Bday kid: "mommy make that bad lady stop"
*
monica's reply: getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 04:10 PM~9168426
> *more like..
> 
> Monica rushing thru the party:"hey happy bday who ever the fuk you are, now where is the booze"?
> ...


baaaaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha ha, I can see her sayin that to a 4 yr old LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 03:10 PM~9168424
> *the truth hurts...............hurts pretty bad    :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

Yal are fools! Next time imma drag someone with me from here so they could see I aint bullshittin! Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 04:16 PM~9168487
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Yal are fools! Next time imma drag someone with me from here so they could see I aint bullshittin! Lol!
> *


NOT IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 6 2007, 11:14 AM~9166704
> *BITCH! YOU NEED HELP MOTHER FUCKER YOU GOT ALL THAT MONEY FUCKIN MAP QUEST YOU CHEAP BITCH! COME GET YOU SOME HOE! I'M HERE! AND STILL SAY YOU ARE A BITCH!
> *


Wow Frankie, you must have broke LaLa's heart cause that sounds like one pissed off broad right there!

I can tell she is from That mutt city out here in Cali. 
Hey LaLa, did you break your keyboard when you typed this?!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 6 2007, 04:18 PM~9168511
> *Wow Frankie, you must have broke LaLa's heart cause that sounds like one pissed off broad right there!
> 
> I can tell she is from That mutt city out here in Cali.
> ...


I think thats a doode man.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ouch...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 6 2007, 04:16 PM~9168487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sad..but fk it.. bout time you stop fk'n wif that bike and do something with el sicko


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 6 2007, 02:18 PM~9168511
> *Wow Frankie, you must have broke LaLa's heart cause that sounds like one pissed off broad right there!
> 
> I can tell she is from That mutt city out here in Cali.
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 03:20 PM~9168527
> *ouch...
> 
> 
> ...



RIP :angel: 

When will the wake and funeral procession be??!?! Donate that bike or something....I agree.....el camino sicko


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 02:23 PM~9168561
> *
> sad..but fk it.. bout time you stop fk'n wif that bike and do something with el sicko
> *


no im a fix the bike 1st.. im not retiring it with a big ass hole on it..
i got till the end of the yar to do what i need to the bike..
once the new year comes.. elsicko will begin..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 02:25 PM~9168583
> *RIP  :angel:
> 
> When will the wake and funeral procession be??!?!  Donate that bike or something....I agree.....el camino sicko
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i aint donating shit..
its gunna get fixed.. im a build a crate for it.. and store it in the garage.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 04:26 PM~9168592
> *no im a fix the bike 1st.. im not retiring it with a big ass hole on it..
> i got till the end of the yar to do what i need to the bike..
> once the new year comes.. elsicko will begin..
> *


word


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 03:28 PM~9168606
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i aint donating shit..
> its gunna get fixed.. im a build a crate for it.. and store it in the garage.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Good idea.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 04:28 PM~9168606
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i aint donating shit..
> its gunna get fixed.. im a build a crate for it.. and store it in the garage.
> *


i say do that, and put it on ebay with a reserve around 5 g's.. if someopne wants it bad enough,they'll pay .. that'll finace elsicko.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 03:10 PM~9168426
> *more like..
> 
> Monica rushing thru the party:"hey happy bday who ever the fuk you are, now where is the booze"?
> ...


:roflmao: I aint that bad!!! Lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 6 2007, 02:28 PM~9168612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. im a keep it for as long as i can..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 6 2007, 09:43 AM~9166555
> *ANYBODY KNOW THE NAME OF THE TAQUERILLA @ 914 PASADENA BLVD? IF U CAN HELP PLEASE LMK. THANKS.
> *


Damm!! Thats Down The Street From Tha Crib.................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 04:30 PM~9168621
> *:roflmao: I aint that bad!!! Lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 03:18 PM~9168504
> *NOT IT!!!!!!!!!
> *


You wish. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 04:34 PM~9168660
> *You wish. :uh:
> *


no, that would be the opposite of "not it" genius.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ah sic. lets go buy some paint..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 03:32 PM~9168640
> *:uh:
> *


What!?! Imma nice person! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 04:41 PM~9168704
> *What!?! Imma nice person! :cheesy:
> *


wow. must have took a 1/5 of vodka to burst out that horrendous lie!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 03:36 PM~9168670
> *no, that would be the opposite of "not it" genius.
> *


Idiot :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 04:44 PM~9168719
> *Idiot :uh:
> *


dont get mad chief!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 6 2007, 02:18 PM~9168511
> *Wow Frankie, you must have broke LaLa's heart cause that sounds like one pissed off broad right there!
> 
> I can tell she is from That mutt city out here in Cali.
> ...




HER THONG WAS ON BACKWARDS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 03:43 PM~9168716
> *wow. must have took a 1/5 of vodka to burst out that horrendous lie!!!
> *


Fk you! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2007, 04:54 PM~9168813
> *Fk you! :biggrin:
> *


that is all the proof I needed ole mean azz :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 02:37 PM~9168674
> *ah sic.  lets go buy some paint..
> *


ok


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 03:14 PM~9168918
> *ok
> *



DAMN THAT SUX


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 03:56 PM~9168836
> *that is all the proof I needed ole mean azz :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Whats up missmary72 :wave:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos going to odessa


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, LOW_INC, *DISTURBED*, Texas_Bowties

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 04:42 PM~9169154
> *4 Members: cali rydah, LOW_INC, DISTURBED, Texas_Bowties
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


what up fuker...... :uh: :uh: :uh: 
still gettin mad dogged by them chics.....lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 6 2007, 04:41 PM~9169146
> *whos going to odessa
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 05:14 PM~9168918
> *ok
> *


nevermind, just realized i got bad tags, bad tags + blk guy in car = trouble.. 

maybe after i take care of that.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 6 2007, 03:45 PM~9169168
> *what up fuker...... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> still gettin mad dogged by them chics.....lol
> *


only when im around u gay fucks... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

wait til the odessa show..its on :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 6 2007, 03:54 PM~9169222
> *:0
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats up slim, dual hex??? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 04:48 PM~9169182
> *nevermind, just realized i got bad tags,  bad tags + blk guy in car = trouble..
> 
> maybe after i take care of that.
> *



Take care of the tags or the black guy in your car?!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 04:57 PM~9169235
> *whats up slim, dual hex??? :biggrin:
> *



Whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 03:57 PM~9169241
> *Whats up? :biggrin:
> *


nuttin... nice pics u took at athe show :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Nov 6 2007, 03:41 PM~9169146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 04:50 PM~9169198
> *only when im around u gay fucks... :uh:
> *


u keep coming around so what does that say about u......lol :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, *sic713*, DISTURBED, missmary72, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MR.64wagon
:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 6 2007, 04:41 PM~9169146
> *whos going to odessa
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ra-ra..
answer ya damn phone.. been tryin 2 call you all day!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 03:59 PM~9169256
> *6 Members: cali rydah, sic713, DISTURBED, missmary72, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MR.64wagon
> :uh:
> *


go get a hair cut


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 05:57 PM~9169237
> *Take care of the tags or the black guy in your car?!
> *


take care of tags, sics a homie..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 04:58 PM~9169247
> *nuttin... nice pics u took at athe show  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks....there are alot of nice pics out there by everyone that went....I just wanted to make sure I didnt miss the Hop and Bikini contest....the rest was gravy cause I took about 400 pics the night after setup of the cars without all the people. I even tried to not neglect the bikes, pedal cars and models. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 6 2007, 03:58 PM~9169250
> *u keep coming around so what does that say about u......lol :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i only come around when u guys call..so stop calling me.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 03:59 PM~9169261
> *go get a hair cut
> *


dont u got somebody to try to rub ya ass on... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 03:59 PM~9169264
> *Thanks....there are alot of nice pics out there by everyone that went....I just wanted to make sure I didnt miss the Hop and Bikini contest....the rest was gravy cause I took about 400 pics the night after setup of the cars without all the people.  I even tried to not neglect the bikes, pedal cars and models. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 05:00 PM~9169265
> *i only come around when u guys call..so stop calling me.... :uh:  :uh:
> *


i dont be callin u.....besides u be bored at home anywayz..... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 6 2007, 03:59 PM~9169262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait till you go to the shop again


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 6 2007, 04:01 PM~9169271
> *i dont be callin u.....besides u be bored at home anywayz..... :uh:
> *


no i be at home playin xbox 360 and drinkin :biggrin: .. only punch the clock when the sun goes down :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

wait till you go to the shop again
[/quote]
ill make sure to wear my timberlands so i can kick u in ya black ass :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 05:03 PM~9169280
> *no i be at home playin xbox 360 and drinkin  :biggrin: .. only punch the clock when the sun goes down  :biggrin:
> *


yea thats tru, my bad i forgot.....cause u gotz ur drank and ur 2-step....lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, *HOUSTONECOCHINA*, MR.64wagon, DISTURBED, LOW_INC,* sic713*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 6 2007, 04:06 PM~9169294
> *yea thats tru, my bad i forgot.....cause u gotz ur drank and ur 2-step....lol
> *


 :biggrin: im drankin right now.. i was gonna stop but i aint no quitter.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> wait till you go to the shop again


ill make sure to wear my timberlands so i can kick u in ya black ass :biggrin:
[/quote]
ill make sure i bring my steel toes..



> 6 Members: cali rydah, *HOUSTONECOCHINA*, MR.64wagon, DISTURBED, LOW_INC,* sic713*


match made in heaven


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 05:07 PM~9169299
> *:biggrin:  im drankin right now.. i was gonna stop but i aint no quitter.. :biggrin:
> *


thats no surprise.....lol 
well im heading out, going to the rockets game. holla atcha laterz mayne. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 05:06 PM~9169295
> *6 Members: cali rydah, HOUSTONECOCHINA, MR.64wagon, DISTURBED, LOW_INC, sic713
> 
> *


 u need to put the pic up cali....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 6 2007, 04:17 PM~9169325
> *thats no surprise.....lol
> well im heading out, going to the rockets game. holla atcha laterz mayne. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i bet u they lose.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> ill make sure to wear my timberlands so i can kick u in ya black ass :biggrin:


ill make sure i bring my steel toes..
match made in heaven
[/quote]
:uh: 



> u need to put the pic up cali....


 :no: not yet :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 11:09 AM~9167162
> *I think these are more to Goofy's liking
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: ....YEA I WISH I WAS SURROUNDED BY ALL THE SUPER MODELS JUS LIKE YOU MR. PERFECT.... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 04:21 PM~9169350
> *:uh: ....
> *


 thats sic713 type of girl... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone know em? i need hook up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 6 2007, 04:21 PM~9169346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u got me fucked up..maybe the 3rd one can get sum mandingo dick..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 04:24 PM~9169388
> ******, get it iver with already..
> i bet yo lazy ass hasnt even uploaded it yet
> u got me fucked up..maybe the 3rd one can get sum mandingo dick..
> *


naw i havent yet imma do it tonight got to go in garage and get cam out my truck... :uh: ***** i was tryna get u to holla at some fine black chicks at the show and u was like fuck black girls i like big mexican chicks... "wont date em but i would fuck em"- sic713 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 06:27 PM~9169402
> *naw i havent yet imma do it tonight got to go in garage and get cam out my truck...  :uh:  ***** i was tryna get u to holla at some fine black chicks at the show and u was like fuck black girls i like big mexican chicks... "wont date em but i would fuck em"...  :0
> *


sic don't like blk gurls..everybody knows that.. 

i do though. blk,white,asian, mexican.. if they got big tits, and don't talk too much.. i'm there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 04:28 PM~9169422
> *sic don't like blk gurls..everybody knows that..
> 
> yea i found that out quick..fucker was looking the other way like a muthafucka
> ...


:biggrin: nice combination...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

matta o fact, my 2nd baby momma blk.. but she bailed town .. off to florida, i think. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 04:30 PM~9169436
> *matta o fact, my 2nd baby momma blk.. but she bailed town .. off to florida, i think.  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pisses me off too.. she use to work at pepboys, had 5 finger discount on everything, including white wall tires. :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 04:31 PM~9169452
> *pisses me off too.. she use to work at pepboys, had 5 finger discount on everything, including white wall tires.    :tears:
> *


i know a cool blk chick work at autozone....tell her she cute and ya shit is free... :biggrin: when i had my 03 monte carlo she was cute every weekend..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 06:32 PM~9169459
> *i know a cool blk chick work at autozone....tell her she cute and ya shit is free... :biggrin: when i had my 03 monte carlo she was cute every weekend..
> *


autozone dont have tires.. dont think?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got a car, something "daily" worthy for sale?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 04:34 PM~9169472
> *autozone dont have tires..  dont think?
> *


nope


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 04:27 PM~9169402
> *naw i havent yet imma do it tonight got to go in garage and get cam out my truck...  :uh:  ***** i was tryna get u to holla at some fine black chicks at the show and u was like fuck black girls i like  mexican chicks... "wont date em but i would fuck em"- sic713 :0
> *


awwready!!
i like mex, whites, asian... white hoes luv blk dick


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 04:30 PM~9169436
> *matta o fact, my 2nd baby momma blk.. but she bailed town .. off to florida, i think.  :angry:
> *


true.. i met her


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone lookin for a good truck my pops wants to sell his its a 1997 ext cab silverado. its a good truck no problems hes the second owner, and hes an old man bought it from another old man. its has 130k miles on it....blue book rates its at approx $6,000 thanks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 04:40 PM~9169523
> *awwready!!
> i like mex, whites, asian... white hoes luv blk dick
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 06:40 PM~9169523
> *awwready!!
> i like mex, whites, asian... white hoes luv blk dick
> 
> ...


she had some nice DSL's too :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 04:48 PM~9169573
> *she had some nice DSL's too  :angry:
> *


pics or she doesnt exist.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Nov 5 2007, 01:28 PM~9159381
> *Every year when I get my review from work they always focus on the 2 or 3 bad things that I may or may have not done and not the 200+ days of positive things that I have done.
> 
> Today most but not all of the subject matter seems to be about the negative which the Los Magnificos family had no control over. So I would like to give thanks to the Los Magnificos family for a few of the things they did have control over.......
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

IMO the should have 51% of the shot calling rights its their event right?....theres more i like to say but i don't have all the facts YET


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 06:49 PM~9169584
> *pics or she doesnt exist.. :biggrin:
> *


lets say she dont exist then.. cause i aint about to post her pic.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 05:11 PM~9169755
> *lets say she dont exist then.. cause i aint about to post her pic.
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 05:22 PM~9169363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the left got arrested for being tooooo fat for that dress. I saw HPD escorting her big ass out of the building.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 6 2007, 06:45 PM~9169978
> *The one on the left got arrested for being tooooo fat for that dress. I saw HPD escorting her big ass out of the building.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 6 2007, 05:45 PM~9169978
> *The one on the left got arrested for being tooooo fat for that dress. I saw HPD escorting her big ass out of the building.
> *


she got nice lips though :biggrin:


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone in here used to cruise mexican park ,off wayside in the mid 90's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 6 2007, 07:45 PM~9169978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@Nov 6 2007, 05:49 PM~9170021
> *Anyone in here used to cruise mexican park ,off wayside in the mid 90's
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@Nov 6 2007, 05:49 PM~9170021
> *Anyone in here used to cruise mexican park ,off wayside in the mid 90's
> *


on my bike... :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2007, 08:00 PM~9170130
> *on my bike... :uh:
> *


in my vw bug.. 



yes, i use to have one.. my really broke days :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2007, 07:00 PM~9170130
> *on my bike... :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 6 2007, 05:41 PM~9169146
> *whos going to odessa
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2007, 07:35 PM~9170791
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2007, 09:35 PM~9170791
> *:biggrin:
> *


say girl!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lone star, switches4life

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 06:24 PM~9170299
> *in my vw bug..
> yes, i use to have one.. my really broke days  :angry:
> *


WHAT THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN BROKE AND REALLY BROKE??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@Nov 6 2007, 05:49 PM~9170021
> *Anyone in here used to cruise mexican park ,off wayside in the mid 90's
> *


  got shut down and then we had to cruise at mason


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2007, 08:01 PM~9171015
> * got shut down and then we had to cruise at mason
> *


wat up homie ready for that fight this weekend that gon be agood one!!!!1


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2007, 10:19 PM~9171120
> *wat up homie ready for that fight this weekend that gon be agood one!!!!1
> *


R u talken bout Ra Ra and Frankie?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 6 2007, 09:26 PM~9171181
> *R u talken bout Ra Ra and Frankie?
> *


DEPENDS...
instigator or undercover?? :biggrin: 

SUP ZAR??


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Whats the deal homie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 12:34 PM~9166875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kind of looks like dualhex's twin :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2007, 09:01 PM~9171015
> * got shut down and then we had to cruise at mason
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 6 2007, 10:03 AM~9166302
> *Also dont forget....for those who didnt go but know they still want one....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 6 2007, 08:35 PM~9171256
> *DEPENDS...
> instigator or undercover?? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

yea mexican park got shut down had the caddy towed away a few times for modified vihcle ,it was hectic back in the day ,but that was the spot had to get there early for a good spot on the curb


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 10:46 PM~9171325
> *:0  :0
> *


Nah me and mike are cool, no beef. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 6 2007, 10:54 PM~9171395
> *Nah me and mike are cool, no beef. :biggrin:
> *


what's up policiacas. you on the beat or off duty?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2007, 08:39 PM~9171296
> *kind of looks like dualhex's twin  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ten reasons why men prefer guns over women

#10. You can trade an old 44 for a new 22.

#9. You can keep one gun at home and have another for when you're on the road.

#8. If you admire a friend's gun and tell him so, he will probably let you try it out a few times. 

#7. Your primary gun doesn't mind if you keep another gun for a backup. 

#6. Your gun will stay with you even if you run out of ammo.

#5. A gun doesn't take up a lot of closet sp ace.

#4. Guns function normally every day of the month. 

#3. A gun doesn't ask , 'Do these new grips make me look fat?'

#2. A gun doesn't mind if you go to sleep after you use it.

And the number one reason a gun is favored over a woman.... 

#1. YOU CAN BUY A SILENCER FOR A GUN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 6 2007, 08:54 PM~9171395
> *Nah me and mike are cool, no beef. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 10:04 PM~9171511
> *Ten reasons why men prefer guns over women
> 
> #10. You can trade an old 44 for a new 22.
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for all that senseless input mac. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i think i know why i dont come in here as much :uh: 



































:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 6 2007, 11:12 PM~9171597
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


most of Loanstars posts are senseless...... exaple: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Nov 6 2007, 09:54 PM~9171395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right back at ya homie..... :biggrin:  ......saw pics of your setup....lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 6 2007, 09:19 PM~9171687
> *  :biggrin: .....FIRME boys good people's.....
> 
> right back at ya homie..... :biggrin:   ......saw pics of your setup....lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


naw im not diggn the painted panels. i got something in the works though, thanks anways. doesnt look like im gonna make odessa


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 10:19 PM~9171686
> *lol
> most of Loanstars posts are senseless...... exaple: :uh:
> *



you drinking already?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

ROCKETS FUKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

rockets


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Nov 6 2007, 10:18 PM~9171667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saw that.....thought they would look better wrapped myself.....get yo boy frankystein to hook it up for you.....he's comin to h-town anyway...... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 6 2007, 09:23 PM~9171728
> *
> 
> saw that.....thought they would look better wrapped myself.....get yo boy frankystein to hook it up for you.....he's comin to h-town anyway...... :0
> *


i thought the painted idea would look good, atleast im not out any money. as far as frankie, i got something else for him to wrap if he dont finish my shit 

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2007, 11:23 PM~9171725
> *rockets
> *


you god damn right!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 6 2007, 11:21 PM~9171706
> *you drinking already?
> *


I dont drink during the week. I really havent drank much at all since Vegas.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 11:25 PM~9171750
> *you god damn right!
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 10:24 PM~9171748
> *i thought the painted idea would look good, atleast im not out any money. as far as frankie, i got something else for him to wrap if he dont finish my shit
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


didn't look bad.....just not so good....

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ........hope you don't owe him any money for them seats or need them anytime soon.....cause


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 6 2007, 09:28 PM~9171786
> *didn't look bad.....just not so good....
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ........hope you don't owe him any money for them seats or need them anytime soon.....cause
> ...


u goin to odessa


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 6 2007, 03:20 PM~9168053
> *going with flat black or wait till the lac is done?
> *


I need to finish the 95 then the 85 then the Impala :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 11:34 PM~9171830
> *I need to finish the 95 then the 85 then the Impala :biggrin:
> *


MU$T be nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 11:04 PM~9171511
> *Ten reasons why men prefer guns over women
> 
> #10. You can trade an old 44 for a new 22.
> ...


 :twak: :nono:

Thats a big no no

All my guns take up alot of space

not the cheap ones.

Word to you mother


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2007, 11:36 PM~9171850
> *MU$T be nice
> *


we are about a year or 2 off on our 3 different projects :0 96,86,........  in that order too :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dug thru old boxes of pics.. scanned a few from back in days..














































can't forget this one.. mayne..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 10:40 PM~9171895
> *dug thru old boxes of pics.. scanned a few from back in days..
> 
> 
> ...


i think i got the same pic :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 11:40 PM~9171890
> *we are about a year or 2 off on our 3 different projects :0 96,86,........  in that order too :cheesy:
> *


  ......................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 6 2007, 11:42 PM~9171906
> *i think i got the same pic :cheesy:
> *


looks like the aztec image show at traders village


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

here some of this playa azz *****, dressed so sharp.. da honeys would cut themselves.  



















this was from tv pilot i did. networks never picked up show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 11:44 PM~9171926
> *looks like the aztec image show at traders village
> *


wrong!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

interior of my 84' monte.. check out the staple tuck, mayne.. brawd i took home had X on hand.. gangsta..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 11:46 PM~9171954
> *wrong!!!
> *


okay but that sure looks like adam and thomas at the scale.......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 09:40 PM~9171895
> *dug thru old boxes of pics.. scanned a few from back in days..
> 
> 
> ...


juiced show 99


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 09:49 PM~9171980
> *juiced show 99
> *


boilers cutty at the hypnotized show

mosca's old mc at the juiced show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mannnnnnnn.. wheres my $?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 09:51 PM~9172002
> *mannnnnnnn..    wheres my $?
> 
> 
> ...


wit them big ass pirate ear rings.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

know imma regret these..but fk it.. big hair was thing back at the time..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

right click save


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 11:53 PM~9172021
> *wit them big ass pirate ear rings.. :biggrin:
> *


dont hate. arggg :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> dug thru old boxes of pics.. scanned a few from back in days..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THE YOUNG BIG PIMP


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 12:40 AM~9171895
> *dug thru old boxes of pics.. scanned a few from back in days..
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THEM SOME OLD ASS PICS MID 90'S AND LATE 90'S. DO YOU HAVE PICS OF THE PLAY BOY TRUCK FROM BACK IN THOSE DAYS .JUAN'S TRUCK AND TREY vert


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 09:55 PM~9172038
> *right click save
> *


:uh: right click save *deeezzz nutttzzzzz*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 6 2007, 11:56 PM~9172058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont think so. i can look. got bunch more.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2007, 09:56 PM~9172060
> *:uh: right click save deeezzz nutttzzzzz
> *


u would be the one to save nut pics.. picture mail sent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I GOT A VIDEO OF THAT MC LS FROM A SHOW IN AUSTIN WHEN I WAS IN NUESTRA FAMILIA THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN AS FUCK. ALSO SPOOKY CAVALIER AND BRUCE TAHOE, ALL THEM OLD RIDES...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2007, 09:58 PM~9172083
> *u would be the one to save nut pics.. picture mail sent
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT HONDA ACCORD IT WAS CALLED EUROTICA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need to try and find my old pics.. i got pics of cars from back in the days..
1st show i ever went too..


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

damm you know what truck i'm talking about ,the trophy truck that was converted to a power top vert


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look like 56 spoke roadster 2 prongs :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@Nov 6 2007, 10:01 PM~9172116
> *damm you know what truck i'm talking about ,the trophy truck that was converted to a power top vert
> *


that truck was at the funeral services a couple weeks back...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

saw that.....thought they would look better wrapped myself.....get yo boy frankystein to hook it up for you.....he's comin to h-town anyway...... :0



FUCK THIS CRYBABY, ALL THESE CARS AND STILL A ROOKIE. PINCHE RARA JR.

LAST JOB I DO FOR LLORON. SHOULDA STUCK IT TO EM.









































:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 6 2007, 07:35 PM~9170791
> *:biggrin:
> *



La Presidente?

:0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 11:53 PM~9172021
> *wit them big ass pirate ear rings.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gxsr27 (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 01:03 AM~9172130
> *that truck was at the funeral services a couple weeks back...
> *


I remember when that truck first got painted and cut ,then the frame all done up it was for sale back in 96


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2007, 11:05 PM~9172159
> *La Presidente?
> 
> :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 11:54 PM~9172030
> *know imma regret these..but fk it..  big hair was thing back at the time..
> 
> 
> ...


foo look like a husky Richy Valens LOL bwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha.......sorry bud your a better man than me to do this.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 6 2007, 10:03 PM~9172142
> *saw that.....thought they would look better wrapped myself.....get yo boy frankystein to hook it up for you.....he's comin to h-town anyway...... :0
> FUCK THIS CRYBABY, ALL THESE CARS AND STILL A ROOKIE. PINCHE RARA JR.
> 
> ...


aint it past bedtime old man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got some high school pics but i aint even going there..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 12:06 AM~9172176
> *foo look like a husky Richy Valens LOL bwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha.......sorry bud your a better man than me to do this.
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhh... donnnaaaaaaaa.. ohhhhhhhh..donna...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 12:07 AM~9172185
> *i got some high school pics but i aint even going there..
> *


cause u aint got no balls


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 12:08 AM~9172186
> *ohhhhhhhhhhh... donnnaaaaaaaa..  ohhhhhhhh..donna...
> *


dont ever do that again..........ever! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 10:08 PM~9172197
> *cause u aint got no balls
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 11:10 PM~9172217
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 09:46 PM~9171954
> *wrong!!!
> *



alliance in pasadena.....199? adam is in the background he judge the hop


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i stole big pimp identity

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> u goin to odessa


nah


> here some of this playa azz *****, dressed so sharp.. da honeys would cut themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 10:14 PM~9172264
> *i stole big pimp identity
> 
> :0
> *


the milby greaser.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 7 2007, 12:12 AM~9172253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 09:58 PM~9172086
> *I GOT A VIDEO OF THAT MC LS FROM A SHOW IN AUSTIN WHEN I WAS IN NUESTRA FAMILIA THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN AS FUCK.  ALSO SPOOKY CAVALIER AND BRUCE TAHOE, ALL THEM OLD RIDES...
> *


DAMN THAT LS IS FROM WAY BACK !! WEN STUDIOS PAINTED THAT .


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 10:15 PM~9172284
> *yeah.  think so.. fk, i dunno.. i was drunk.    maybe alliance at horse track.
> :uh:
> *


si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 10:15 PM~9172284
> *yeah.  think so.. fk, i dunno.. i was drunk.    maybe alliance at horse track.
> :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 7 2007, 12:15 AM~9172278
> *the milby greaser.. :biggrin:
> *


tres flores puto :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 10:00 PM~9172107
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO THAT HONDA ACCORD IT WAS CALLED EUROTICA
> *


SAW IT AT THE JUNK YARD !!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gxsr27_@Nov 6 2007, 09:56 PM~9172059
> *DAM THEM SOME OLD ASS PICS MID 90'S AND LATE 90'S. DO YOU HAVE PICS OF THE PLAY BOY TRUCK FROM BACK IN THOSE DAYS .JUAN'S TRUCK AND TREY vert
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 10:17 PM~9172301
> *tres flores puto  :uh:
> *


royal crown.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star.. stop PM'ing me about my hair.. it was tight.. in 91' :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 6 2007, 09:34 PM~9171830
> *I need to finish the 95 then the 85 then the Impala :biggrin:
> *


AND MY PANELS !! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 7 2007, 12:20 AM~9172336
> *royal crown.... :biggrin:
> *


that too.. but harder to get out afterwards.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 10:15 PM~9172284
> *yeah.  think so.. fk, i dunno.. i was drunk.    maybe alliance at horse track.
> :uh:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

KW: post more post more.. haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. i just pee'd myself
ME: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

classic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 12:23 AM~9172375
> *:nono:
> *


fk.i dunno.. dont care.. wherever it was..
guess i was there that day.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNE BIGPIMP LOOK LIKE XXXXXXL VERSION OF STEVE HARVEY WIT SOME LA LOCA PAINTED EYEBROWS ON :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 10:24 PM~9172390
> *fk.i dunno.. dont care..   wherever it was..
> guess i was there that day.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: man if i had scanner i would post dave's old red beretta... :biggrin:

or my 96 mustang on 14's


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2007, 10:27 PM~9172411
> *MAYNE BIGPIMP LOOK LIKE XXXXXXL VERSION OF STEVE HARVEY WIT SOME LA LOCA PAINTED EYEBROWS ON :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: finish the linc?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 7 2007, 12:28 AM~9172427
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: man if i had scanner i would post dave's old red beretta... :biggrin:
> *


the red one? from ptown? like by red bluff? think i remember that one.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 10:29 PM~9172439
> *the red one?  from ptown? like by red bluff?  think i remember that one.
> *


no that was Mike "WHICH IS RA-RA'S BROTHER IN LAW" from the best club to come out of PASADENA....
"DROPPED ILLUSIONS"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2007, 10:28 PM~9172430
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: finish the linc?
> *


 :biggrin: SI SENOR UNTILL THIS BROKE BITCH GET SOME MO MULA TO BUY THE REST OF HIS BATTERIES THEN WELL GET BACK ON IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 7 2007, 12:30 AM~9172457
> *no that was mike from the best club to come out of PASADENA....
> "DROPPED ILLUSIONS"
> 
> ...


word? gangsta


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what a piece of shit


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 10:33 PM~9172478
> *rip
> 
> 
> ...


you still got that video from kappa...wut that blk chick tell you
"I LIKE VANILLA"...or something like that.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 10:39 PM~9172506
> *you still got that video from kappa...wut that blk chick tell you
> "I LIKE VANILLA"...or something like that.... :biggrin:
> *


yessir.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, gxsr27, lone star, *sic713*
check yo pm black ass :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2007, 11:27 PM~9172411
> *MAYNE BIGPIMP LOOK LIKE XXXXXXL VERSION OF STEVE HARVEY WIT SOME LA LOCA PAINTED EYEBROWS ON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, bigj81, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*, BAYTOWNSLC
:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

3 Members: ridenlow84, bigj81, *cali rydah*

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 6 2007, 11:42 PM~9173034
> *3 Members: ridenlow84, bigj81, cali rydah
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 05:21 PM~9169350
> *:uh: ....YEA I WISH I WAS SURROUNDED BY ALL THE SUPER MODELS JUS LIKE YOU MR. PERFECT.... :uh:
> *



If you were you wouldnt throw hissy fits about dinero collecting, because you'd be happier. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 7 2007, 12:27 AM~9172411
> *MAYNE BIGPIMP LOOK LIKE XXXXXXL VERSION OF STEVE HARVEY WIT SOME LA LOCA PAINTED EYEBROWS ON :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin the same thing! LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 12:12 AM~9172253
> *alliance in pasadena.....199?  adam is in the background he judge the hop
> *


Now I remember...... that was the show some fat chic hit her mans switch and knocked his 63 drivers door into my ride and left a big ass ding.... Fat hoe look at me and was like wtf you lookin at... Her lil skinny dude was like "how much Ill pay, shes a fkin bitch" Lol!!


> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 7 2007, 12:20 AM~9172339
> *AND MY PANELS !!  :0
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2007, 09:39 PM~9171296
> *kind of looks like dualhex's twin  :0  :0  :0
> *


Yeah he even found out where my connect on the red-lensed Locs was and got him some after I wouldnt let him take mine. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2007, 11:07 PM~9172185
> *i got some high school pics but i aint even going there..
> *


hahaha

Well i am ok with it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 10:08 AM~9174559
> *hahaha
> 
> Well i am ok with it...
> ...


you didnt happen to know a chic named Carol that lived off Waco and Navigation?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boyz are trippin on houston topic


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up my ******


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 09:18 AM~9174582
> *you didnt happen to know a chic named Carol that lived off Waco and Navigation?
> *


not that i recall


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 08:28 AM~9174621
> *boyz are trippin on houston topic
> *


post up ya old pics


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 09:48 AM~9174491
> *Now I remember...... that was the show some fat chic hit her mans switch and knocked his 63 drivers door into my ride and left a big ass ding.... Fat hoe look at me and was like wtf you lookin at...  Her lil skinny dude was like "how much Ill pay, shes a fkin bitch" Lol!!
> 
> 
> *


she prob didnt know you were the owner ole pasty azz LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 07:49 AM~9174492
> *Yeah he even found out where my connect on the red-lensed Locs was and got him some after I wouldnt let him take mine. :uh:
> *


yea i wanna be like you dickhead...........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 07:44 AM~9174476
> *If you were you wouldnt throw hissy fits about dinero collecting, because you'd be happier. :uh:
> *


huh??????????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 7 2007, 09:38 AM~9174670
> *yea i wanna be like you dickhead...........
> *



oh....imma dickhead now huh??? :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 08:42 AM~9174687
> *oh....imma dickhead now huh??? :uh:
> *


 :uh: ...THIS GUY.... JUST FUCKIN WIT YA...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2007, 08:35 AM~9174651
> *post up ya old pics
> *


you first...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 08:46 AM~9174699
> *you first...
> *


lol i need to find em.. i think my mom has them all.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 10:08 AM~9174559
> *hahaha
> 
> Well i am ok with it...
> ...


ha ha look like a lil jewish kid! LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 09:56 AM~9174746
> *ha ha look like a lil jewish kid! LOL
> *



AHHAHA yeah a jewish spexican...no yamaca (sp?) though. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 10:57 AM~9174752
> *AHHAHA yeah a jewish spexican...no yamaca (sp?) though. :biggrin:
> *


the middle one you kinda resembled that kid from super bad LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 08:58 AM~9174760
> *the middle one you kinda resembled that kid from super bad LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 10:08 AM~9174559
> *hahaha
> 
> Well i am ok with it...
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

uffin: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: good morning h town hatterz..... :biggrin:


----------



## nicole23 (Aug 6, 2007)

1986 buick regal for sale.
bubble clip.
pop trunk.
good condition


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pop trunk mayne


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 10:10 AM~9174814
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHHAHAHAh :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thought my hair was big.. dh wins


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 08:58 AM~9174760
> *the middle one you kinda resembled that kid from super bad LOL
> *


think ive watched that movie a dozen times now fuckn love it!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nicole23_@Nov 7 2007, 11:11 AM~9174818
> *1986 buick regal for sale.
> bubble clip.
> pop trunk.
> ...


pics, or we dont give a fk


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Not anymore though











Goofy wanting to be JUST LIKE me...too bad my name aint Mike....









Goofdawg

vs










ME


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 12:05 AM~9172159
> *La Presidente?
> 
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HEX OVERLOAD!!! :0  :barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 11:34 AM~9174956
> *HEX OVERLOAD!!! :0    :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: stop with the spam!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 7 2007, 11:20 AM~9174869
> *think ive watched that movie a dozen times now fuckn love it!
> *


word


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 10:41 AM~9174970
> *:angry: stop with the spam!
> *


















































:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Back to the Future Lowrider Style


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

SUP DUAL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey guys....I was using Craigslist to try and find girls to be my Riot Girls...after Myspace provided no leads. Of all of the submissions...I got down to these 4 that I would even consider.....Now I favor April....the second has the body, but ....well I am sure you guys will say what I am thinking...and I dont know how "rocker" a sista can be....the last girl is some clubbin chic and maybe could work, but not sure if she has the body from the myspace pics she gave....what you guys think if you had to vote.

Blonde, Brunette, Sista or Clubber?












Sup BIG JAY!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 11:56 AM~9175058
> *hey guys....I was using Craigslist to try and find girls to be my Riot Girls...after Myspace provided no leads.  Of all of the submissions...I got down to these 4 that I would even consider.....Now I favor April....the second has the body, but ....welll I am usre you guys will say what I am thinking...and I dont know how "rocker" a sista can be....the last girl is some clubbin chic and maybe could work, but not sure if she has the body from the myspace pics she gave....what you guys think if you had to vote.
> 
> Blonde, Brunette, Sista or Clubber?
> ...


2nd one looks like her face was photoshoped crooked









tell the blonde to dye her hair black so she could look creepy  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 10:58 AM~9175071
> *2nd one looks like her face was photoshoped crooked
> 
> 
> ...



Naw all I did was resized pics to fit....


oh yeah ....u are like me, we like creepy chicks like that.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 12:02 PM~9175100
> *Naw all I did was resized pics to fit....
> oh yeah ....u are like me, we like creepy chicks like that.
> *


:thumbsup: cause im creepy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 10:02 AM~9175100
> *Naw all I did was resized pics to fit....
> oh yeah ....u are like me, we like creepy chicks like that.
> *


2nd one head looks lop-sided


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 12:02 PM~9175100
> *Naw all I did was resized pics to fit....
> oh yeah ....u are like me, we like creepy chicks like that.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 11:18 AM~9175193
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeeeaaah Masuimi Max is tha BOMB!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 11:50 AM~9175021
> *Back to the Future Lowrider Style
> 
> 
> ...


them bad influence boys aint right.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 12:21 PM~9175210
> *oh yeeeaaah Masuimi Max is tha BOMB!!!
> *


X10


Yo, hex whats the blonds name?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:32 AM~9175292
> *X10
> Yo, hex whats the blonds name?
> *



ummmm it says April Lynn.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 12:34 PM~9175302
> *ummmm it says April Lynn.... :uh:            :biggrin:
> *


her real name? lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Fkin Wednesday....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:39 AM~9175340
> *her real name? lol  :biggrin:
> *



Dunno thats the actual name she gave me...not an artistic one.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 12:51 PM~9175415
> *Dunno thats the actual name she gave me...not an artistic one.
> *


nevermind then :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nicole23_@Nov 7 2007, 10:11 AM~9174818
> *1986 buick regal for sale.
> bubble clip.
> pop trunk.
> ...


 :0 SURPRISED DJ LATIN HASNT BOUGHT IT YET










































:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a real og player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HVr8qbRfsE


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 12:46 PM~9175384
> *Fkin Wednesday....
> *


well hello there sunshine


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 11:56 AM~9175058
> *hey guys....I was using Craigslist to try and find girls to be my Riot Girls...after Myspace provided no leads.  Of all of the submissions...I got down to these 4 that I would even consider.....Now I favor April....the second has the body, but ....well I am sure you guys will say what I am thinking...and I dont know how "rocker" a sista can be....the last girl is some clubbin chic and maybe could work, but not sure if she has the body from the myspace pics she gave....what you guys think if you had to vote.
> 
> Blonde, Brunette, Sista or Clubber?
> ...


I just realized that the brunette looks like a squirrel


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 12:57 PM~9175452
> *a real og player
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HVr8qbRfsE
> *


food is impotant to him!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

see the first thing is im an oldschool g and u know this when u came and got me outta southpark


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2007, 12:55 PM~9175442
> *:0 SURPRISED DJ LATIN HASNT BOUGHT IT YET
> :biggrin:
> *


he prolly owned it before.. prolly twice.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 01:01 PM~9175492
> *food is impotant to him!
> *


fukin idiots :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> hey guys....I was using Craigslist to try and find girls to be my Riot Girls...after Myspace provided no leads. Of all of the submissions...I got down to these 4 that I would even consider.....Now I favor April....the second has the body, but ....well I am sure you guys will say what I am thinking...and I dont know how "rocker" a sista can be....the last girl is some clubbin chic and maybe could work, but not sure if she has the body from the myspace pics she gave....what you guys think if you had to vote.
> 
> Blonde, Brunette, Sista or Clubber?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 11:57 AM~9175458
> *well hello there sunshine
> *


Well hello. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> > hey guys....I was using Craigslist to try and find girls to be my Riot Girls...after Myspace provided no leads. Of all of the submissions...I got down to these 4 that I would even consider.....Now I favor April....the second has the body, but ....well I am sure you guys will say what I am thinking...and I dont know how "rocker" a sista can be....the last girl is some clubbin chic and maybe could work, but not sure if she has the body from the myspace pics she gave....what you guys think if you had to vote.
> >
> > Blonde, Brunette, Sista or Clubber?
> > girls name is E-PHEDRA.....said recommended use with Dr's prescription only.......
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 12:22 PM~9175600
> *her sisters name is Meth.
> *



YALL fools hahahah :biggrin: Yeah they need artistic names....we'll call her Mandy Riot


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 7 2007, 12:05 PM~9175517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE VARIOTEE GIRLS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2007, 12:40 PM~9175720
> *more than likely.....
> :biggrin: ....stage name.....ICE...... :biggrin:
> THE VARIOTEE GIRLS
> *



Not much variety when lookin for rocker girls. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

and they can ride in this.... :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2007, 12:46 PM~9175760
> *and they can ride in this.... :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: :biggrin: 

Thats sick!! Pretty crazy the stuff people will come up with.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 12:44 PM~9175748
> *Not much variety when lookin for rocker girls. :biggrin:
> *


i meant by your choices posted on here......go from rocker, to partier, to chipmunk, to ephedra...... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 12:52 PM~9175790
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats sick!!  Pretty crazy the stuff people will come up with.
> *



man i know....i thought it was bad ass....damn severed ties....they come up with some shit.....too much money to play with i guess....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2007, 12:52 PM~9175799
> *i meant by your choices posted on here......go from rocker, to partier, to chipmunk, to ephedra...... :biggrin:
> *


HHAHAHHAH :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Yum! Red robin's burgers are good! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2007, 01:46 PM~9175760
> *and they can ride in this.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


mayne..  

www.lilbigrig.com has some kits to make a mini big rig. hmmm


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by F.O.X_BOX+Nov 7 2007, 09:29 AM~9174623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 02:09 PM~9175919
> *Yum! Red robin's burgers are good! :cheesy:
> *


not as good as Wheel burger :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 02:05 PM~9176292
> *not as good as Wheel burger :cheesy:
> *


Never been there before. Next time you go invite! :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 02:05 PM~9176292
> *not as good as Wheel burger :cheesy:
> *


Shuttle Burger :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll don't know shyt, if ya'll aint been to Texas Hamburger Palace. Harwin @ Ranchester.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 02:09 PM~9175919
> *Yum! Red robin's burgers are good! :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 03:05 PM~9176292
> *not as good as Wheel burger :cheesy:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 03:19 PM~9176379
> *Never been there before. Next time you go invite! :cheesy:
> *


the wheel doesnt do bday parties  :no:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 03:11 PM~9176653
> *ya'll don't know shyt, if ya'll aint been to Texas Hamburger Palace.  Harwin @ Ranchester.
> *


work right across the street from there.........yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 03:11 PM~9176653
> *ya'll don't know shyt, if ya'll aint been to Texas Hamburger Palace.  Harwin @ Ranchester.
> *


Hell yea! They got good burgers there. That's my old hood. I used to live round there back in the days.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 03:28 PM~9176755
> *the wheel doesnt do bday parties   :no:
> *


:buttkick: 

Ass! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 02:34 PM~9176804
> *Hell yea! They got good burgers there. That's my old hood. I used to live round there back in the days.
> *


old hood. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 03:46 PM~9176902
> *old hood.  :uh:
> *


Wtf? :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 02:48 PM~9176927
> *Wtf? :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 03:48 PM~9176930
> *:uh:
> *


Where's my key? :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 02:51 PM~9176952
> *Where's my key? :angry:
> *


the ride will be ready for pick up on friday...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 03:52 PM~9176963
> *the ride will be ready for pick up on friday...
> *


:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 04:37 PM~9176826
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Ass! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 7 2007, 03:31 PM~9176773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$he GaNg$ta.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2007, 04:08 PM~9177131
> *so you keep em in biznezz huh..... :biggrin:
> 
> $he GaNg$ta.....
> *


I HELP THEM OUT BOUT ONCE A WEEK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 7 2007, 02:01 PM~9176590
> *Shuttle Burger :cheesy:
> *


what you know about shuttle burger!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nicole23_@Nov 7 2007, 09:11 AM~9174818
> *1986 buick regal for sale.
> bubble clip.
> pop trunk.
> ...


bubble clip????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

damn all this burger talk makes me want a double double from in and out... wat yall know bout that :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2007, 05:29 PM~9177239
> *damn all this burger talk makes me want a double double from in and out... wat yall know bout that  :biggrin:
> *


Fk I miss in and out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2007, 04:08 PM~9177131
> *$he GaNg$ta.....
> *




:roflmao: nah not me. Imma good girl. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 03:31 PM~9177246
> *Fk I miss in and out
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2007, 03:29 PM~9177239
> *damn all this burger talk makes me want a double double from in and out... wat yall know bout that  :biggrin:
> *


a double double nutt sack in and out ya mouth.


























:uh: 






































:uh: :uh: 













































:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 03:36 PM~9177281
> *
> 
> :roflmao: nah not me. Imma good girl. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2007, 03:28 PM~9177228
> *bubble clip????
> 
> *


caprice lights??




























:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2007, 03:38 PM~9177296
> *a double double nutt sack in and out ya mouth.
> :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> ...


bitch :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 7 2007, 04:31 PM~9176773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shyt.. place been there for over 8 years.. and everytime i go , its almost empty. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 7 2007, 05:31 PM~9177246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2007, 03:41 PM~9177328
> *bitch  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 05:39 PM~9177318
> *caprice lights??
> :uh:
> *


must be cuz regals never came with bubb lights.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2007, 04:38 PM~9177304
> *:uh:
> *


What? :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol @ shut em down


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 05:43 PM~9177346
> *you'll score again.. one day..    if not,theres always hookaz.
> :uh:
> *


my gal cooked for me last night.... so what did nana make for you? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 03:44 PM~9177350
> *What? :ugh:
> *


sup ******!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2007, 04:46 PM~9177366
> *sup ******!
> *


What's up fker! You in a good mood today?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 05:46 PM~9177364
> *my gal cooked for me last night.... so what did nana make for you? :uh:
> *


actually.. i was out getting some last nite.. well, a quickie at the palace inn.. then picked up some whataburger on way home. wanna know menu for 2nite?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 10:48 PM~9171966
> *interior of my 84' monte.. check out the staple tuck, mayne.. brawd i took home had X on hand..    gangsta..
> 
> 
> ...


I think I went to school with her.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 7 2007, 05:55 PM~9177436
> *I think I went to school with her.
> *


groupie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 7 2007, 03:55 PM~9177436
> *I think I went to school with her.
> *


no you didnt :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2007, 04:46 PM~9177366
> *sup ******!
> *


I had a black friend in High school that I called pinche mojado and he called me pinche ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i didnt have friends in high school. just haters.. boyz in high skoo seen me rollin a slantback, they couldnt help but yap yap yap


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 7 2007, 03:49 PM~9177398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here..
he called me ******.
i called him mojado.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 09:34 AM~9174956
> *HEX OVERLOAD!!! :0    :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


i think u need to go back to the orange shirt look again... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 04:02 PM~9177465
> *i didnt have friends in high school.  just haters..    boyz in high skoo seen me rollin a slantback, they couldnt help but yap yap yap
> *


slant back on gangster white walls?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 06:19 PM~9177550
> *slant back on gangster white walls?
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 7 2007, 03:55 PM~9177436
> *I think I went to school with her.
> *


Ha I was thinking the same thing and I know you and I went to the same school. I seen her working at O'Reilly Auto Parts on Edgebrook the last time I seen her!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think big pimp is busted...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 06:32 PM~9177652
> *i think big pimp is busted...
> *


naw, they both wrong.. she worked at autozone while back, first the one by fuqua..then edgebrook.. then moved over to pepboys..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 6 2007, 08:35 AM~9165758
> *yeah it was getting there to ur level!!!! :0
> *


don't your car always hit 30 sumthing inches......didnt you just say your car wasent workin.........that means tha car never works cuz u always hit 30 inches......now we homies and all but ima let you keep talkin till i get the car workin the way i need it to...........  priceless


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

====round 3======


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 04:40 PM~9177710
> *naw, they both wrong..  she worked at autozone while back, first the one by fuqua..then edgebrook..  then moved over to pepboys..
> *


 :uh: Well I knew it was an auto parts store and on Edgebrook and it was several years back that I seen her. What was her name? I know her and I hung out sometimes at school! But that was so long ago I can not remember her name.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Nov 7 2007, 06:48 PM~9177763
> *:uh: Well I knew it was an auto parts store and on Edgebrook and it was several years back that I seen her. What was her name? I know her and I hung out sometimes at school! But that was so long ago I can not remember her name.
> *


pm me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2007, 11:54 PM~9172030
> *know imma regret these..but fk it..  big hair was thing back at the time..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Is that a Mr. Rogers sweater???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 05:17 PM~9177968
> *Is that a Mr. Rogers sweater???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 07:17 PM~9177968
> *Is that a Mr. Rogers sweater???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Gallo :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2007, 05:21 PM~9177995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 07:22 PM~9178006
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 07:17 PM~9177968
> *Is that a Mr. Rogers sweater???
> *


yeah :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Damn had alot to catch up on and all of the stuff i have read is fkn funny :roflmao: :roflmao: U guys are crazy


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 7 2007, 04:18 PM~9177547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasup!......why da name change???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2007, 07:34 PM~9178110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Nov 7 2007, 07:36 PM~9178122
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

figured latin would do one of his photoshops. always has bitch moves like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 07:42 PM~9178169
> *figured latin would do one of his photoshops.    always has bitch moves like that.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2007, 06:34 PM~9178110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN DAT ***** LOST WEIGHT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2007, 07:45 PM~9178200
> *:0 DAMN DAT ***** LOST WEIGHT
> 
> *


HOTPOCKET DIET


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2007, 07:47 PM~9178211
> *HOTPOCKET DIET
> *


leanpocket


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 7 2007, 05:31 PM~9178089
> *
> Wasup!......why da name change???
> *


My cars name is Medusa so I figured I would go with that!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: La_Nena :wave:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

........why da hell did i even ask.....? :twak: lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2007, 07:57 PM~9178252
> *leanpocket
> *


and diet hot wings


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 08:10 PM~9178313
> *and diet hot wings
> *


lite beer or filtered rum?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 08:10 PM~9178313
> *and diet hot wings
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2007, 08:14 PM~9178352
> *lite beer or filtered rum?
> *


dont worry about it, judge said no more booze for you. :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 08:17 PM~9178380
> *dont worry about it, judge said no more booze for you.  :nono:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Medusa :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 06:17 PM~9178380
> *dont worry about it, judge said no more booze for you.  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 08:17 PM~9178380
> *dont worry about it, judge said no more booze for you.  :nono:
> *


ouch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 08:22 PM~9178415
> *ouch
> *


it's aight, quit drinking way before trial.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 05:17 PM~9177968
> *Is that a Mr. Rogers sweater???
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 07:48 AM~9174491
> *Now I remember...... that was the show some fat chic hit her mans switch and knocked his 63 drivers door into my ride and left a big ass ding.... Fat hoe look at me and was like wtf you lookin at...  Her lil skinny dude was like "how much Ill pay, shes a fkin bitch" Lol!!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

To all the HOMIES that hopped "congrats", and to vic way to put it down for H-TOWN(thanks for the pizzas). Me not to good I CHIPPED bad 27"in but fuck it, It was fun damn car looked like it wanted to dance rather than hop :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: 


we aint use to compliments and a positive atitutude.. whats your angle, what you up to? spit it out!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 05:36 PM~9177281
> *
> 
> :roflmao: nah not me. Imma good girl. :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 07:30 PM~9178072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2007, 07:34 PM~9178110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 09:38 PM~9178949
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you last one that got anything to laugh about..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

avenge.. ur mom work with me? cause co-worker saw it, said "looks like my son when he was a little".


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 09:48 PM~9179016
> *avenge.. ur mom work with me? cause co-worker saw it, said "looks like my son when he was a little".
> *


your a dead man.......................................























:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 09:53 PM~9179047
> *your a dead man.......................................
> :biggrin:
> *


:edit: :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2007, 10:28 PM~9172427
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: man if i had scanner i would post dave's old red beretta... :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> Now I remember...... that was the show some fat chic hit her mans switch and knocked his 63 drivers door into my ride and left a big ass ding.... Fat hoe look at me and was like wtf you lookin at... Her lil skinny dude was like "how much Ill pay, shes a fkin bitch" Lol!!
> 
> yes that was it :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 7 2007, 07:13 PM~9178730
> *To all the HOMIES that hopped "congrats", and to vic way to put it down for H-TOWN(thanks for the pizzas). Me not to good I CHIPPED bad 27"in but fuck it, It was fun damn car looked like it wanted to dance rather than hop  :biggrin:
> *


there is always the odessa show :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 09:21 AM~9174878
> *Not anymore though
> 
> 
> ...



clean up them blackheads!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Man all yal are fools! :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 08:10 PM~9179187
> *clean up them blackheads!!!!!!!
> *


those are frickles :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 10:16 PM~9179237
> *Man all yal are fools! :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 10:16 PM~9179237
> *Man all yal are fools! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 09:19 PM~9179265
> *:buttkick:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 09:23 PM~9179306
> *
> *


I am a good girl ass! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 09:27 PM~9179342
> *I am a good girl ass! :angry:
> *


Youre a good girl ass?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea that ass is good alright


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 10:27 PM~9179342
> *I am a good girl ass! :angry:
> *


  :dunno: :no:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 7 2007, 08:16 PM~9179239
> *those are frickles :biggrin:
> *



get a sharpie and connect the dots


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 08:29 PM~9179350
> *yea that ass is good alright
> *



ya'll just need to get hitched


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 10:33 PM~9179394
> *get a sharpie and connect the dots
> *



hey stupit, no more overtime :angry: 

tell your dad he's a asshole and i'm takin my vacation week after next :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 10:33 PM~9179394
> *get a sharpie and connect the dots
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 08:34 PM~9179406
> *ya'll just need to get hitched
> *


SELL ME THE TRAILER THEN...OH WAIT.. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 08:34 PM~9179408
> *hey stupit, no more overtime :angry:
> 
> tell your dad he's a asshole and i'm takin my vacation week after next :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 i heard...that's because you and opie charge 9 hours for a curb adaptor change out and are at home by noon.. he has not told me anything yet  i worked till 9 pm 2day :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 10:33 PM~9179394
> *get a sharpie and connect the dots
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 08:34 PM~9179408
> *hey stupit, no more overtime :angry:
> i'm takin my vacation week after next :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


how many days you get?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 10:37 PM~9179432
> *i heard...that's because you and opie charge 9 hours for a curb adaptor change out and are at home by noon.. he has not told me anything yet  i worked till 9 pm 2day :biggrin:
> *



that aint why beesh. g-man busted those idiots at the pizza hut lyin bout hours worked.

opie's on his way out da door :0 

and no bonuses this year :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHY DONT YOU 2 JUST START YOUR OWN A/C SERVICE, CALL IT, "PATTYCAKE'S KEEP YOU COOL"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 10:41 PM~9179465
> *WHY DONT YOU 2 JUST START YOUR OWN A/C SERVICE, CALL IT, "PATTYCAKE'S KEEP YOU COOL"
> *


 :roflmao: we could fix you up with somethin new, instead of that old stuff you got now


and i got a weeks time off, startin the 17th when i go up to odessa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 10:10 PM~9179187
> *clean up them blackheads!!!!!!!
> *


he got hair coming out top of his cheeks.. makes me wonder..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 08:37 PM~9179431
> *SELL ME THE TRAILER THEN...OH WAIT.. :uh:
> *



it 's broke down monday hub broke off and tire flew off, and another tire has a flat spot from the barkes locking up. going to due major repair work to it on thanksgiving day weekend and in stall winch just need to get battery


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 08:43 PM~9179486
> *it 's broke down monday hub broke off and tire flew off, and another tire has a flat spot from the barkes locking up.  going to due major repair work to it on  thanksgiving day weekend and in stall winch just need to get battery
> *


MAN U DONT WANT TO DO ALL THAT SOUNDS LIKE TOO MUCH WORK, WHY NOT JUST NAME THE PRICE ILL GIVE YOU WHAT U PAID FOR IT, AS IT SITS.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 08:40 PM~9179461
> *that aint why beesh.  g-man busted those idiots at the pizza hut lyin bout hours worked.
> 
> opie's on his way out da door :0
> ...



WHAT!!!!!!! calling you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 08:42 PM~9179478
> *:roflmao:  we could fix you up with somethin new, instead of that old stuff you got now
> and i got a weeks time off, startin the 17th when i go up to odessa
> *


HEATER WORKS GREAT, CRANKED IT UP THE OTHER NIGHT NICE AND COZY :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 10:45 PM~9179498
> *WHAT!!!!!!! calling you*




ha not answerin, phone in the room and im too lazy and fat to get up and get it.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 08:45 PM~9179498
> *WHAT!!!!!!! calling you
> *


answer bish


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 08:46 PM~9179510
> *ha not answerin, phone in the room and im too lazy and fat to get up and get it.
> *


calling you house


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 10:42 PM~9179478
> *:roflmao:  we could fix you up with somethin new, instead of that old stuff you got now
> and i got a weeks time off, startin the 17th when i go up to odessa
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 09:27 PM~9179342
> *I am a good girl ass! :angry:
> *


Lol! Guess that didn't make too much sense.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 10:48 PM~9179536
> *Lol! Guess that didn't make too much sense.
> *


Ill be the judge of that!  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 10:48 PM~9179536
> *Lol! Guess that didn't make too much sense.
> *


hard to confince people your a good girl, when you so drunk.. you aint making sense.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 10:47 PM~9179524
> *calling you house
> *


my pups in the oven yet?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 10:50 PM~9179546
> *hard to confince people your a good girl, when you so drunk.. you aint making sense.
> *


convince  there you go bud


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 09:29 PM~9179350
> *yea that ass is good alright
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 09:30 PM~9179365
> *  :dunno:  :no:
> *


I know


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 09:34 PM~9179406
> *ya'll just need to get hitched
> *


:around: lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 10:48 PM~9179533
> *:angry:
> *



why the aggravated mask foo'


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 11:06 PM~9179709
> *why the aggravated mask foo'
> *


i need some real time off


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 09:50 PM~9179544
> *Ill be the judge of that!    :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 08:42 PM~9179478
> *:roflmao:  we could fix you up with somethin new, instead of that old stuff you got now
> and i got a weeks time off, startin the 17th when i go up to odessa
> *



hustle them sidejobs


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:09 PM~9179725
> *i need some real time off
> *



neegro you went to vegas right?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 11:10 PM~9179738
> *neegro you went to vegas right?
> *


2 days aint a vacation :uh: did you email that chic?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 11:10 PM~9179734
> *hustle them sidejobs
> *



fa' sho', we got a holiday special goin on now, right dave? :biggrin: 

theres an extra 'sweat charge' during the summer months...


you know ya'll gonna need it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

hit it from the back c.c.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 08:50 PM~9179552
> *my pups in the oven yet?
> *



not yet he's in heat all the time but she's not in heat yet,,,checked her out the other day she is pretty!! told him i want my pup quick


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 09:12 PM~9179760
> *fa' sho', we got a holiday special goin on now, right dave? :biggrin:
> 
> theres an extra 'sweat charge' during the summer months...
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 11:13 PM~9179762
> *not yet he's in heat all the time but she's not in heat yet,,,checked her out the other day she is pretty!!  told him i want my pup quick
> *


I need to hurry up or Ill have to buy chelly a Maltese.......... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:12 PM~9179761
> *hit it from the back c.c.
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 



no response.  gonna call 1st thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 09:50 PM~9179546
> *hard to confince people your a good girl, when you so drunk.. you aint making sense.
> *


I don't drink. :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 09:12 PM~9179761
> *hit it from the back c.c.
> 
> *



that the way he likes it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 10:16 PM~9179786
> *I don't drink. :ugh:
> *



:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 7 2007, 11:16 PM~9179787
> *that the way he likes it
> *



thats the way i do you in the mornin beesh :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2007, 11:16 PM~9179793
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Mest up ©


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 7 2007, 10:51 PM~9179556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 10:17 PM~9179799
> *Mest up ©
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man that jambalaya made my farts smell like eggs :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 09:17 PM~9179798
> *thats the way i do you in the mornin beesh :uh:
> *


sure bish


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 11:18 PM~9179816
> *man that jambalaya made my farts smell like eggs :ugh:
> *


you would be proud of the one I just cutt :burn: Philly cheese steak for lunch :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2007, 10:16 PM~9179793
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 11:09 PM~9179726
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 10:22 PM~9179856
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:21 PM~9179840
> *you would be proud of the one I just cutt :burn: Philly cheese steak for lunch :uh:
> *



nasty mofo, i wish i could put that sound bite you sent to my phone up here :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:21 PM~9179840
> *you would be proud of the one I just cutt :burn: Philly cheese steak for lunch :uh:
> *


texadelphia?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2007, 11:24 PM~9179874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Monica thinks to herself: "AHH the spoils of birthday parties!" LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 7 2007, 11:25 PM~9179877
> *nasty mofo, i wish i could put that sound bite you sent to my phone up here :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 11:25 PM~9179884
> *texadelphia?
> *


croissant pocket  gave me rot gutt too....... :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:27 PM~9179909
> *croissant pocket
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 11:28 PM~9179919
> *:uh:
> *


thats not a stab at your hot pocket fetish... Thats what I really ate


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:27 PM~9179909
> *croissant pocket  gave me rot gutt too....... :burn:
> *


wht ppls food? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 11:26 PM~9179893
> *Monica thinks to herself: "AHH the spoils of birthday parties!" LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 11:29 PM~9179932
> *wht ppls food? :dunno:
> *


5 for $5 at HEB.......... not just whiteys buyin them up..... lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:29 PM~9179931
> *thats not a stab at your hot pocket fetish... Thats what I really ate
> *


i know.. response is still :uh: that aint no cheese steak. 

i might joke about hot pockets..but i'd never seriously eat them. least not unless i was desperate.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:31 PM~9179947
> *5 for $5 at HEB.......... not just whiteys buyin them up..... lol!
> *


sounds to be worth the endeavor


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 10:18 PM~9179807
> *graciaz yakuza
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 11:33 PM~9179968
> *:tongue:
> *


you the one, that gets spotted leaving.. and hear "damn, she could barely walk"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 11:32 PM~9179960
> *i know..  response is still  :uh:  that aint no cheese steak.
> 
> i might joke about hot pockets..but i'd never seriously eat them.  least not unless i was desperate.
> *


5 for 5 not bad if you need a quick snack :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 11:16 PM~9179786
> *I don't drink. :ugh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks, I needed a laugh.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 11:32 PM~9179960
> *i know..  response is still  :uh:  that aint no cheese steak.
> 
> i might joke about hot pockets..but i'd never seriously eat them.  least not unless i was desperate.
> *


hot pockets are fantastic!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 09:32 PM~9179960
> *i know..  response is still  :uh:  that aint no cheese steak.
> 
> i might joke about hot pockets..but i'd never seriously eat them.  least not unless i was desperate.
> *


then im a desperate motherfucker cuz u know whats in my fridge when yall come over.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 11:36 PM~9179996
> *hot pockets are fantastic!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah compared to those cardboard tony's pizza you like so much :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 11:36 PM~9179996
> *hot pockets are fantastic!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah, if your choices are limited. remember.. i got 9712398472193847 tequerias within a mile of my crib.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:38 PM~9180018
> *yeah compared to those cardboard tony's pizza you like so much :barf:
> *


tostinos they are now super cheap due to the recall


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 11:39 PM~9180023
> *yeah, if your choices are limited.    remember.. i got 9712398472193847 tequerias within a mile of my crib.
> *


so does he hes less then a mile from longpoint! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 10:24 PM~9179873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 11:39 PM~9180023
> *yeah, if your choices are limited.    remember.. i got 9712398472193847 tequerias within a mile of my crib.
> *


wow, that what heaven must look like. Too bad Im not going cause god hates me. Bwwwwwahhhh ha ha ha fk him.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 11:39 PM~9180025
> *tostinos they are now super cheap due to the recall
> *


yeah that one :barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 11:40 PM~9180029
> *Yes!
> *


:nicoderm: sorry, im just a creepy kinda guy. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 7 2007, 11:41 PM~9180041
> *yeah that one :barf:
> *


you are dead to me B :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 11:42 PM~9180058
> *you are dead to me B  :angry:
> *


and you're not creepy you're just weird :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2007, 10:24 PM~9179874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 10:44 PM~9180066
> *Hahaha!
> *



you memberrrr....


hey, post up an old pic of yourself. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 10:26 PM~9179893
> *Monica thinks to herself: "AHH the spoils of birthday parties!" LOL
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 10:34 PM~9179977
> *you the one, that gets spotted leaving..  and hear "damn, she could barely walk"
> *


It was the high heel shoes I wore.  lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2007, 10:46 PM~9180083
> *you memberrrr....
> hey, post up an old pic of yourself.  :biggrin:
> *


An old pic? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 11:52 PM~9180140
> *It was the high heel shoes I wore.    lol!
> *


not according to the photographic evidence. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well.. hold one..lemme check cell phone.. refresh memory


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2007, 11:47 PM~9180098
> *:buttkick:
> *


  hit it right on the head there didnt I? LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got a cd player for sale. something basic. that plays mp3. $$$


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2007, 06:45 PM~9178200
> *:0 DAMN DAT ***** LOST WEIGHT
> 
> *


ROTC DAYS......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 12:07 AM~9180247
> *anyone got a cd player for sale. something basic. that plays mp3.  $$$
> *


you can have my kenwood,dont play mp3 though. but gotta pay to have my fosgate swapped for it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 10:21 PM~9180350
> *you can have my kenwood,dont play mp3 though.  but gotta pay to have my fosgate swapped for it.
> *


done deal ill swap them myself.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 12:28 AM~9180382
> *done deal ill swap them myself.
> *


 :uh: no thanks.. professional only. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 10:31 PM~9180405
> *:uh:  no thanks..  professional only.  :uh:
> *


bitch i know what im doin its only 3 fuckin wires :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 10:33 PM~9180421
> *bitch i know what im doin its only 3 fuckin wires  :uh:
> *


no u dont


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 12:33 AM~9180421
> *bitch i know what im doin its only 3 fuckin wires  :uh:
> *


proves my point.. its more like 11 wires to install that fosgate,then theres the external amps it requires, that have to be wired up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 11:36 PM~9180862
> *proves my point..  its more like 11 wires to install that fosgate,then theres the external amps it requires, that have to be wired up.
> *


power ground and ign. :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

Just looked at the 97.9 website and they actually have about 400 pics from the show  www.kbxx.com and 145 pics from the setup

in case anyone wanted to see more pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 10:56 PM~9180171
> *not according to the photographic evidence.    :biggrin:
> *


What photos??? :ugh: 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 7 2007, 09:13 PM~9178730
> *To all the HOMIES that hopped "congrats", and to vic way to put it down for H-TOWN(thanks for the pizzas). Me not to good I CHIPPED bad 27"in but fuck it, It was fun damn car looked like it wanted to dance rather than hop  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro!!it was fun thats for sure, put some brakes on them low lows... :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 10:59 PM~9180204
> *well.. hold one..lemme check cell phone..  refresh memory
> *


:angel: Hahaha! Fker.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 7 2007, 11:05 PM~9180234
> *  hit it right on the head there didnt I? LOL
> *


No!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 08:49 AM~9181836
> *No!
> *


  :yes:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 07:49 AM~9181836
> *No!
> *




are you drunk?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2007, 07:51 AM~9181847
> *  :yes:
> *


Hush chino! :buttkick:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2007, 10:08 PM~9180253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: Nice....you still sketch up or do murals?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2007, 07:56 AM~9181857
> *are you drunk?
> *


Haha! I'm just resting. 


You're in trouble! :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 8 2007, 08:01 AM~9181885
> *:biggrin: Nice....you still sketch up at least?
> *



some. Dont come out the same anymore....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 08:59 AM~9181876
> *Hush chino! :buttkick:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 7 2007, 11:08 PM~9180253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Troublemaker!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2007, 08:03 AM~9181899
> *:no:
> *


:twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 09:07 AM~9181906
> *:twak:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2007, 08:07 AM~9181909
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: 

I'm hungry.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2007, 07:02 AM~9181893
> *some. Dont come out the same anymore....
> *


Just for fun, we should come up with a generic name to sketch up, post them, and see the different styles from the houston topic. Sic713, Provok, You, me.... not sure who else can get down? :biggrin:



Disclaimer: I am in no way sugesting it to show my superior design skills, ability with colors, undermind, or step on anybody's toes... I just think it would be fun!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 07:10 AM~9181920
> *:wave:
> 
> I'm hungry.
> *


Me too. I'd love a donut right now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol @ disclaimer. Too many sensitive people.....


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 07:24 AM~9181994
> *Lol @ disclaimer. Too many sensitive people.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2007, 06:42 PM~9178169
> *figured latin would do one of his photoshops.    always has bitch moves like that.
> *



Thats why you gotta keep photohsops on people on reserve for future reference.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2007, 06:30 PM~9178072
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What he really needed was that curly q in the front of his mop.











:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 8 2007, 07:15 AM~9181948
> *Just for fun, we should come up with a generic name to sketch up, post them, and see the different styles from the houston topic. Sic713, Provok, You, me.... not sure who else can get down?  :biggrin:
> Disclaimer: I am in no way sugesting it to show my superior design skills, ability with colors, undermind, or step on anybody's toes...        I just think it would be fun!
> *


yea ill be down.. its been a mintue since i drew on paper.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 8 2007, 08:15 AM~9181948
> *Just for fun, we should come up with a generic name to sketch up, post them, and see the different styles from the houston topic. Sic713, Provok, You, me.... not sure who else can get down?  :biggrin:
> Disclaimer: I am in no way sugesting it to show my superior design skills, ability with colors, undermind, or step on anybody's toes...        I just think it would be fun!
> *



No please DO "show your superior design skills" since you say they are superior. heheheheh :biggrin: 

Graffitti aint my deal...but if I ever need some I know who to talk to.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 8 2007, 08:26 AM~9181999
> *:biggrin:
> *


Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 8 2007, 08:15 AM~9181948
> *Just for fun, we should come up with a generic name to sketch up, post them, and see the different styles from the houston topic. Sic713, Provok, You, me.... not sure who else can get down?  :biggrin:
> Disclaimer: I am in no way sugesting it to show my superior design skills, ability with colors, undermind, or step on anybody's toes...        I just think it would be fun!
> *


 :thumbsup: I'm down.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2007, 08:06 AM~9182138
> *No please DO "show your superior design skills" since you say they are superior. heheheheh  :biggrin:
> 
> Graffitti aint my deal...but if I ever need some I know who to talk to.
> *


 :uh: you never stop huh? I don't have superior skills, I simply do things at my level... if you take things, overthink them, and come up with your own conclusions.....not my fault.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Sic713, Provok.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We just need SixfoSS to comply, and somebody to come up with the name and the time frame. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 8 2007, 09:27 AM~9182248
> *:uh:  you never stop huh? I don't have superior skills, I simply do things at my level... if you take things, overthink them, and come up with your own conclusions.....not my fault.
> *



Its not that I never stop....I am just teasing due to our prior interactions regarding that issue.... :uh: dang its too early to not take a joke.

if you feel like being enough of a smartass to need a disclaimer you should probably word it correctly.....all i was doing was saying that it reads you didnt want to show off your superior skills.... frankly I think you are good. I am not the one being sensitive. :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2007, 08:35 AM~9182289
> *Its not that I never stop....I am just teasing due to our prior interactions regarding that issue.... :uh:  dang its too early to not take a joke.
> 
> if you feel like being enough of a smartass to need a disclaimer you should probably word it correctly.....all i was doing was saying that it reads you didnt want to show off your superior skills....  frankly I think you are good.  I am not the one being sensitive. :uh:
> *


 uffin: peace pipe


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

CYBER WARS I: BATTLE OF THE SUPERIOR SKILLZ!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 8 2007, 08:39 AM~9181811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never thought of that.. dammit, too late now :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 8 2007, 11:04 AM~9182425
> *CYBER WARS I: BATTLE OF THE SUPERIOR SKILLZ!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: nerd


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Nov 8 2007, 09:59 AM~9182401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAR WARS II & III/IV:THE PRE-SEQUAL BY THE SAME NAME FOR A DIFFERENT SHOW THAT WILL COULD HAVE HAPPENED WHILE DRINKING YOUR JUICE IN THE HOOD.

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

here ya go goofy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 10:21 AM~9182517
> *well, i can always call HPD and try to get the police cam video.  bet thats good for a laugh.  :uh:
> thats like askin pope if he prays.
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

Shit get the cam footage. Might can find some footage of you too.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 09:10 AM~9181920
> *:wave:
> 
> I'm hungry.
> *


mee too :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 10:23 AM~9182528
> *:uh: nerd
> *


:yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2007, 10:51 AM~9182667
> *mee too :angry:
> *


Cool! So when you go get something you can drop me off somethin too. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 12:02 PM~9182715
> *Cool! So when you go get something you can drop me off somethin too. :biggrin:
> *


you should stop by the Wheel Burger on your way home....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 10:02 AM~9182715
> *Cool! So when you go get something you can drop me off somethin too. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 8 2007, 08:29 AM~9182258
> *Sic713, Provok.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  We just need SixfoSS to comply, and somebody to come up with the name and the time frame.  :biggrin:
> *


let me know when... i gotta head to the art supply store now.. so i might pick up some ink while im there


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2007, 10:48 AM~9183018
> *let me know when... i gotta head to the art supply store now.. so i might pick up some ink while im there
> *


We just need somebody neutral to pick the word and set the time frame...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go big pimp


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 10:35 AM~9182612
> *here ya go goofy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2007, 11:11 AM~9182767
> *you should stop by the Wheel Burger on your way home....
> *


Where is it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 11:39 AM~9182949
> *:uh:
> *


Or you can bring me something! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Anyone have the program final cut pro?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 12:44 PM~9183378
> *Anyone have the program final cut pro?
> *



sounds expensive....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 11:30 AM~9183246
> *Or you can bring me something! :cheesy:
> *


what u think this is lones pizza delivery


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 8 2007, 08:15 AM~9181948
> *Just for fun, we should come up with a generic name to sketch up, post them, and see the different styles from the houston topic. Sic713, Provok, You, me.... not sure who else can get down?  :biggrin:
> Disclaimer: I am in no way sugesting it to show my superior design skills, ability with colors, undermind, or step on anybody's toes...        I just think it would be fun!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2007, 12:48 PM~9183409
> *sounds expensive....
> *


Really?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 12:49 PM~9183420
> *what u think this is lones pizza delivery
> *


Lol! 

Send that pic fool!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 12:07 PM~9183604
> *Lol!
> 
> Send that pic fool!
> *


couldnt find it, next time i go to see my t-jones


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 01:03 PM~9183566
> *Really?
> *


Adobe Premiere doesnt sound so expensive and its $799.

The one u are looking for is a video editing software right?!?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 01:12 PM~9183655
> *couldnt find it, next time i go to see my t-jones
> *


Don't forget like you usually do. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Nov 8 2007, 11:49 AM~9183033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2007, 01:19 PM~9183735
> *Adobe Premiere doesnt sound so expensive and its $799.
> 
> The one u are looking for is a video editing software right?!?
> *


Yes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 8 2007, 11:41 AM~9182629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Nov 8 2007, 10:49 AM~9183033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got dat *****


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I got a movie that I made on windows movie maker and I can't put it on my photobucket...or youtube what do I do?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 8 2007, 03:53 PM~9184397
> *I got a movie that I made on windows movie maker and I can't put it on my photobucket...or youtube what do I do?
> *


call the geeksquad? :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Nov 8 2007, 11:49 AM~9183033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do my LIL name "TEXASGOLD" :biggrin: ....dont know about the time though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2007, 03:51 PM~9184383
> *yea...
> someone pick a word.
> 
> *


ddeezzzzzzzzzzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 8 2007, 01:53 PM~9184397
> *I got a movie that I made on windows movie maker and I can't put it on my photobucket...or youtube what do I do?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn foo. what you do, chew the spring off the cup? (cylinder on left side of pic)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats not a cylinder thats a lead hammer from beating them thangs on and off over the years....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 04:35 PM~9184657
> *thats not a cylinder thats a lead hammer from beating them thangs on and off over the years....
> *


thats your hammer? foo, they dont cost but $15, o cheap azz *****

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you were prolly like "naw, it has a few more years left in it"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch i got more hammers than u have hot pockets


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 04:38 PM~9184689
> *bitch i got more hammers than u have hot pockets
> *


dont lie, you had to borrow mine that day you working on lincoln.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

im gonna start a "lets buy a hammer for lone star" fund. people can submit their donations to yours truely, via paypal at [email protected] 

any little bit would be appreciated.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok devious


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 04:44 PM~9184744
> *ok devious
> *


ok CivicOnGoldz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2007, 11:01 AM~9183068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lost my respect!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 04:50 PM~9184775
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


MrProjectSloppyWeldz.. post that pic up again. good times


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 02:53 PM~9184798
> *MrProjectSloppyWeldz..  post that pic up again.  good times
> *


i got a better pic for u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 8 2007, 12:11 PM~9182767
> *you should stop by the Wheel Burger on your way home....
> *


:no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2007, 04:27 PM~9184991
> *:no:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 05:32 PM~9185027
> *:uh:
> *


starting to think you have a thing for the chino. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 04:34 PM~9185036
> *starting to think you have a thing for the chino.    :scrutinize:
> *


You tryin to start chisme! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 05:41 PM~9185069
> *You tryin to start chisme! :uh:
> *


not me home wrecka hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 04:44 PM~9185082
> *not me home wrecka  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


That's you homewrecker! And comment blocker. Ole skurry ass! Hahaha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 05:49 PM~9185115
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> That's you homewrecker! And comment blocker. Ole skurry ass! Hahaha!
> *


what comment? dont recall no comment being blocked. matta o fact, approved your last one, i believe. you do cause me little trouble though, just for being on my list.. be getting questions like "who's this m/o\nica brawd?" good thing, i know how to handle my females.. just tell em to mind their business.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 04:57 PM~9185184
> *what comment?  dont recall no comment being blocked.  matta o fact, approved your last one, i believe.    you do cause me little trouble though, just for being on my list..  be getting questions like "who's this m/o\nica brawd?"    good thing, i know how to handle my females..  just tell em to mind their business.
> *


Hahahaha! Me??? I'm causing trouble??? :angel: 

I had someone else tell me the same thing bout gettin questioned bout me. Man....if people only knew how nice of a person I am there'd be no trouble. :cheesy:

Oh and I see how much you got your females in check...I still see ole girls hair is still pink.  Hahaha!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 8 2007, 02:10 PM~9184475
> *do my LIL name "TEXASGOLD" :biggrin: ....dont know about the time though
> *


im down to do that..



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 02:32 PM~9184625
> *ddeezzzzzzzzzzzzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


also a good choice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 06:26 PM~9185387
> *Hahahaha! Me??? I'm causing trouble??? :angel:
> 
> I had someone else tell me the same thing bout gettin questioned bout me. Man....if people only knew how nice of a person I am there'd be no trouble. :cheesy:
> ...


not anymore, i had to lay the law down about pink hair dews.  


and what you mean nice? mrs getcha some business get da fk outta mine ?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 08:04 AM~9181903
> *Troublemaker!
> *



Delinquent.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 8 2007, 08:15 AM~9181948
> *Just for fun, we should come up with a generic name to sketch up, post them, and see the different styles from the houston topic. Sic713, Provok, You, me.... not sure who else can get down?  :biggrin:
> Disclaimer: I am in no way sugesting it to show my superior design skills, ability with colors, undermind, or step on anybody's toes...        I just think it would be fun!
> *




Cool. No Drips!!!!!


In God we trust, on walls we BOMB!


Maybe we should find a nice wall instead... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2007, 05:29 PM~9185747
> *Cool. No Drips!!!!!
> In God we trust, on walls we BOMB!
> Maybe we should find a nice wall instead...  :0
> *


paper..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2007, 06:38 PM~9185806
> *paper..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2007, 05:39 PM~9185814
> *
> *


i dunno where a good wall at?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 8 2007, 05:29 PM~9185747
> *Cool. No Drips!!!!!
> In God we trust, on walls we BOMB!
> Maybe we should find a nice wall instead...  :0
> *


its been some yrs since i did a wall..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2007, 06:53 PM~9185902
> *its been some yrs since i did a wall..
> *



last time I did a wall was 93 or 94


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 8 2007, 07:29 PM~9185747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can find you one, get permission even.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 01:37 PM~9183828
> *Yes
> *


I got vegas video if you want it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

heres one me and provok did..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 07:12 PM~9186036
> *i can find you one, get permission even.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if ya'll wanna do all white.. my living room needs painting anyway :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FK IT.. i'm sure lone star would let you do his house. sure neighborhood association gonna like that.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2007, 08:19 PM~9171120
> *wat up homie ready for that fight this weekend that gon be agood one!!!!1
> *


u know is going to b a badass fight , who u going 4?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 8 2007, 06:29 PM~9185747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> dug thru old boxes of pics.. scanned a few from back in days..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 06:53 PM~9186357
> *FK IT.. i'm sure lone star would let you do his house.  sure neighborhood association gonna like that.
> *


nah im not big on graffiti.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Nov 8 2007, 06:08 PM~9186012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

anything going on this wknd? fk it, someone tell slim to go do a housecall at tonys or the ather wayyy :biggrin: i will record


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMMM!! WHERE'S EVERYBODY AT??? O YEAH EVERYONE 'S WATCHING THE LATIN GRAMMYS :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim got a big day sunday...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2007, 07:31 PM~9186575
> *DAMMM!! WHERE'S EVERYBODY AT??? O YEAH EVERYONE 'S WATCHING THE LATIN GRAMMYS :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 07:32 PM~9186586
> *slim got a big day sunday...
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:worship: :worship: HOUSE CALL< HOUSECALL HOUSE CALL........ :thumbsup: hno: just bring it!!!car is in magnolia,....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 07:32 PM~9186586
> *slim got a big day sunday...
> *


WHATS UP :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2007, 07:53 PM~9186760
> *WHATS UP :0
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 05:34 PM~9185036
> *starting to think you have a thing for the chino.    :scrutinize:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

COTTO WINS BY TKO......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 06:26 PM~9185387
> *Hahahaha! Me??? I'm causing trouble??? :angel:
> 
> I had someone else tell me the same thing bout gettin questioned bout me. Man....if people only knew how nice of a person I am there'd be no trouble. :cheesy:
> ...


 :around: :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 02:35 PM~9184657
> *thats not a cylinder thats a lead hammer from beating them thangs on and off over the years....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 8 2007, 08:58 PM~9186790
> *COTTO WINS BY TKO......
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 8 2007, 08:01 PM~9186806
> *X2
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DISTURBED, Emperor Goofy, *cali rydah*
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 8 2007, 07:58 PM~9186790
> *COTTO WINS BY TKO......
> *


i wanted cotto to win, but i think mosley is gonna take it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *DISTURBED*,Nov 8 2007, 08:05 PM~9186840]
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: *DISTURBED*, Emperor Goofy, *cali rydah*
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

does anyone know Roberts number from Latin Cartel? also need james # from texas city his with Empire CC....if anyone can help thanks!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 8 2007, 07:12 PM~9186043
> *I got vegas video if you want it.
> *


Hell Yea! That'd be awesome if you could hook it up! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2007, 07:16 PM~9186462
> *u know is going to b a badass fight , who u going 4?
> *


yea bad ass fight im going for cotto dont think he can knock em out 12 round split watch :biggrin: where u watchin it at????????????


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 09:44 PM~9187226
> *Hell Yea! That'd be awesome if you could hook it up! :cheesy:
> *


its a good program. easier the final cut pro.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 06:25 PM~9185719
> *not anymore, i had to lay the law down about pink hair dews.
> and what you mean nice?  mrs getcha some business get da fk outta mine  ?
> *


That quote aint to be mean. Its for them gossiping ass bitches that aint got nothin else better to do than to run off at the mouth bout things they know nothin bout..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 8 2007, 09:19 PM~9186482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excuse me.. dont recall you receiving a ghetto pass for magnolia.. definate foul there. :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 11:01 PM~9187364
> *That quote aint to be mean. Its for them gossiping ass bitches that aint got nothin else better to do than to run off at the mouth bout things they know nothin bout..
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 8 2007, 08:54 PM~9187315
> *yea bad ass fight im going for cotto dont think he can knock em out 12 round split watch :biggrin: where u watchin it at????????????
> *


come to my casa!!!, u know where i live  plus i'm gonna cook some fajitas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2007, 09:18 PM~9186477
> *might take it out this wknd, let the bugs out the muffler
> *


think i belong to someone else when i took that pic. pretty sure it was hypnotized show in 99.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2007, 11:03 PM~9187377
> *come to my casa!!!, u know where i live   plus i'm gonna cook some fajitas
> *


i know exactly where you stay.. can see your crib from liquor world..everytime i make a stop there. i'll be there for fajitaz.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2007, 08:58 PM~9186789
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 8 2007, 09:57 PM~9187332
> *its a good program. easier the final cut pro.
> *


Cool!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 09:04 PM~9187382
> *think i belong to someone else when i took that pic.  pretty sure it was hypnotized show in 99.
> *


Bought it in 2000 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 09:05 PM~9187389
> *i know exactly where you stay.. can see your crib from liquor world..everytime i make a stop there.    i'll be there for fajitaz.
> *


quit lying, u see my crib everytime u go to churchs chicken :biggrin: , but yeah come on sat


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2007, 09:03 PM~9187377
> *come to my casa!!!, u know where i live   plus i'm gonna cook some fajitas
> *


ill keep that in mind then homie so i can go eat up all ur fajitas, then after that we can do some gashoppin :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2007, 09:13 PM~9187455
> *quit lying, u see my crib everytime u go to churchs chicken :biggrin: , but yeah come on sat
> *


dam put some hotpockets on da grill for bigpimp!!!!!! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 8 2007, 09:18 PM~9187481
> *ill keep that in mind then homie so i can go eat up all ur fajitas, then after that we can do some gashoppin :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck gas hop, lets do some housecalls


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2007, 11:07 PM~9187405
> *:roflmao:
> *


should i change this and put the chino on da cake with you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 8 2007, 11:13 PM~9187455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2007, 09:35 PM~9187606
> *fuck gas hop, lets do some housecalls
> *


u da king of da streets right now homie u gota let people come to u !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 8 2007, 10:02 PM~9187823
> *u da king of da streets right now homie u gota let people come to u !!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 8 2007, 03:51 PM~9184782
> *lost my respect!!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 11:48 PM~9187711
> *:uh:
> 
> i like hartz..fk churchs..
> ...


ONLY THE ONE OFF OF FRY ROAD


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

So we got it set?

Word: Texas Gold

Time frame: ?????? ( some one pick)

Participants:

*Provok - Sic713 - Slo - SixfoSS - unique9deuce*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2007, 10:37 PM~9187629
> *should i change this and put the chino on da cake with you?
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Please stop before chino starts gettin chiflado. :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2007, 09:16 AM~9189535
> *Hahaha! Please stop before chino starts gettin chiflado. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I dont know what that is, but I doubt I do that thank you very much.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 9 2007, 08:20 AM~9189563
> *I dont know what that is, but I doubt I do that thank you very much.
> *


Haha! Cool! 

Big game tonight...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2007, 09:24 AM~9189582
> *Haha! Cool!
> 
> Big game tonight...
> *


WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 9 2007, 08:31 AM~9189613
> *WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Your peeps.... Lol!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 8 2007, 10:35 PM~9187606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 Congratulations


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2007, 09:03 PM~9187377
> *come to my casa!!!, u know where i live   plus i'm gonna cook some fajitas
> *


Fajitas, I'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 9 2007, 07:43 AM~9189399
> *So we got it set?
> 
> Word: Texas Gold
> ...



Well its really up to you guys....It all depends on the scale of the project and I, for example, wouldnt be a good judge of a realistic time frame. What sounds like a decent time frame? Also I guess factoring in married life, jobs, etc etc. You guys come together and agree on a timeframe. I am interested to see tha various styles.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 9 2007, 08:20 AM~9189563
> *I dont know what that is, but I doubt I do that thank you very much.
> *



It means to whistle :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 9 2007, 06:43 AM~9189399
> *So we got it set?
> 
> Word: Texas Gold
> ...


we are doing this on paper right..

time frame... umm 1 week?
2 weeks..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2007, 09:05 AM~9189764
> *we are doing this on paper right..
> 
> time frame... umm 1 week?
> ...


Lol fk that. 1 day to sketch one day to draw then submit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2007, 08:38 AM~9189969
> *Lol fk that. 1 day to sketch one day to draw then submit.
> *


i can do mines in a day..
but some people might be busy with other shit..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2007, 09:34 AM~9189635
> *Your peeps.... Lol!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2007, 08:46 AM~9189983
> *i can do mines in a day..
> but some people might be busy with other shit..
> *


True that, busy with work and family... does deadline of next wednesday the 14th sound good???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 9 2007, 09:47 AM~9189992
> *:angry:
> *


What? They are! Lol!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2007, 09:46 AM~9189983
> *i can do mines in a day..
> but some people might be busy with other shit..
> *


True. 

If paper have to be full color and way larger than a 8x10. 

One week maybe but gotta be full detail and color. 


And I say a wall. Not paper. Or canvas. 

The medial should be something all are familiar with. Like pen pencil. Rattle can. Not pastels or water colors or airbrush. Might be unfair to some. 

Time limit should be set for piece to be done in one sitting. Not day by day add on. (my opinion) 


I say Denver harbor train yard. 2 weeks from now at dusk. Full bomb. 6 colors only. But that's. Just me. Open to anything else. Like DJ Latins house or 68pimps Harry back. 

Any other input?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some gangsta's cant go to DH


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 9 2007, 10:03 AM~9190093
> *True that, busy with work and family... does deadline of next wednesday the 14th sound good???
> *


Fk it. I'm still recovering. Sbd gotta get ready for odessa But whatever.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 10:08 AM~9190145
> *some gangsta's cant go to DH
> *


If they scared.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 9 2007, 09:03 AM~9190093
> *True that, busy with work and family... does deadline of next wednesday the 14th sound good???
> *


that sounds good for me..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2007, 09:34 AM~9189635
> *Your peeps.... Lol!
> *


lol


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2007, 09:04 AM~9190113
> *True.
> 
> If paper have to be full color and way larger than a 8x10.
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 10:08 AM~9190145
> *some gangsta's cant go to DH
> *



On griggs, over by the cemetary...I think more across from that restaurant the Ostioneria or whatever right across the tracks was a little shop that always had new graffitti art on the side of it....anyone know if they still do that? Maybe you can get hired to do some and either get paid for it or at least not risk legal recourse.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are u fools a little old to be spray painting :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2007, 10:16 AM~9190213
> *On griggs, over by the cemetary...I think more across from that restaurant the Ostioneria or whatever right across the tracks was a little shop that always had new graffitti art on the side of it....anyone know if they still do that?  Maybe you can get hired to do some and either get paid for it or at least not risk legal recourse.
> *


Adrian from dreams to reality in LA port. His dad owns it. Don't think they want nothing on there.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

*In!*


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 9 2007, 06:43 AM~9189399
> *So we got it set?
> 
> Word: Texas Gold
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: do it at your shop :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 09:20 AM~9190240
> *are u fools a little old to be spray painting :uh:
> *


*****.. u the rustoleum king foo.. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2007, 09:51 AM~9190447
> ******.. u the rustoleum king foo.. :uh:
> *


why dont u tag up the side of my work van


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 9 2007, 10:50 AM~9190440
> *:0  :cheesy: do it at your shop :biggrin:
> *


Pasadena police will take all us in. Within 15 min


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 09:56 AM~9190467
> *why dont u tag up the side of my work van
> *


dont temp me..say sum katrina evacs did it..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2007, 09:57 AM~9190474
> *Pasadena police will take all us in. Within 15 min
> *


your shop is too close to the station


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2007, 11:51 AM~9190447
> ******.. u the rustoleum king foo.. :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2007, 09:57 AM~9190474
> *Pasadena police will take all us in. Within 15 min
> *


why not try the police store front...




unless yall scared...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2007, 09:57 AM~9190476
> *dont temp me..say sum katrina evacs did it..
> *


go the UPS yard and do the trucks. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2007, 10:58 AM~9190488
> *your shop is too close to the station
> *


My shop tho. So I call shots. And it be in the back noone see nada. Ill have music and ice chest full of gatorades.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 11:04 AM~9190544
> *why not try the police store front...
> unless yall scared...
> *


If you gonna paint yeah. Unless you scared 

Beside police station got bushes around it and in even walls.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:12 AM~9190600
> *If you gonna paint yeah. Unless you scared
> 
> Beside police station got bushes around it and in even walls.
> *


nah i aint down with tearin up someones property.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 11:16 AM~9190630
> *nah i aint down with tearin up someones property.
> *


me either unless it a chick. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs+Nov 9 2007, 08:57 AM~9190052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

November 18th



















________________________________________________________________

December 2nd


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:04 AM~9190113
> *True.
> 
> If paper have to be full color and way larger than a 8x10.
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: ....paint that ***** green like shrek first..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2007, 12:06 PM~9190955
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: ....paint that ***** green like shrek first..... :biggrin:
> *



I'd photoshop it but dont feel like getting yelled at. :uh: Its always funny when its someone else.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2007, 11:08 AM~9190973
> *I'd photoshop it but dont feel like getting yelled at. :uh:  Its always funny when its someone else.
> *


owned..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> November 18th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 9 2007, 11:04 AM~9190113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just want free paint job. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am still wondering if this is real or not.....This one looks real to me..











But this one looks like a photoshop :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2007, 01:08 PM~9190973
> *I'd photoshop it but dont feel like getting yelled at. :uh:  Its always funny when its someone else.
> *


well do it then caveman. and it aint the yelling you'd have to worry about, its the pimp slap that follows. 




j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

both those pics real


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 12:15 PM~9191020
> *well do it then caveman.  and it aint the yelling you'd have to worry about, its the pimp slap that follows.
> j/k
> *


Back when I was a hippie caveman










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > November 18th
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2007, 12:14 PM~9191014
> *I am still wondering if this is real or not.....This one looks real to me..
> 
> 
> ...


But they both do look like a pendejo.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2007, 01:19 PM~9191044
> *Back when I was a hippie caveman
> 
> 
> ...


close..real close..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2007, 01:24 PM~9191075
> *But they both do look like a pendejo.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 01:25 PM~9191082
> *close..real close..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 12:25 PM~9191082
> *close..real close..
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmmm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aahahahhahahahahhahaahah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hahaha! Yal are fools!! :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hahahahaha.....dammit hex......self ownage......hahahaahaa...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 9 2007, 01:50 PM~9191568
> *hahahahaha.....dammit hex......self ownage......hahahaahaa...
> *



AHAHAH I figure nip it in the bud and beat em to it....its called having a sense of humor.....besides...if Imma get photoshopped its gotta be done right.


HAAHAH self ownage.....its like photoshopsturbation :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2007, 02:35 PM~9191481
> *Hahaha! Yal are fools!! :roflmao:
> *


 :no:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 07:32 PM~9186586
> *slim got a big day sunday...
> *



He finally going to get his plaque?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 09:08 AM~9190145
> *some gangsta's cant go to DH
> *



i'm there everyday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 04:29 PM~9192118
> *i'm there everyday
> *


but do you get out of your car? :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I just drive through it realllly fast. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 02:21 PM~9192055
> *He finally going to get his plaque?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2007, 05:37 PM~9192629
> *I just drive through it realllly fast. :0
> *


i go to DH all da time, for family by kress/corpus christie.. and use to go to different places on in DH for lunch, when i worked on clinton dr. i dont see what the big fuss is all about. maybe people just dont fk wif me. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 713ridaz


:uh: post office sucks.. new chucks i ordered aint got in yet.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

juanitos!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

U ACTIN LIKE WHAT'S HIS NAME.....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 09:08 AM~9190145
> *some gangsta's cant go to DH
> *


 LIL RED CAN GIVE HEAD.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 9 2007, 04:23 PM~9192989
> *:uh:
> LIL RED CAN GIVE HEAD.....
> *


calm down killer


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 04:29 PM~9192118
> *i'm there everyday
> *



you do know that DH is for Denver Harbor, a gangsta ass hood in htown.


not DH for David Hernandez, certified twinkie killa :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 06:29 PM~9193042
> *calm down killer
> *


can you blame em? them post office trucks aint got a/c.. i'd be mad azz hell too. i'd be doing one of these :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 9 2007, 06:37 PM~9193087
> *you do know that DH is for Denver Harbor, a gangsta ass hood in htown.
> not DH for David Hernandez, certified twinkie killa :uh:
> *


ummm.. thought everbody knew what DH meant.. 


oh, and haaaaaaaa.. man said twinkie killa.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 9 2007, 10:03 AM~9190093
> *True that, busy with work and family... does deadline of next wednesday the 14th sound good???
> *



ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 9 2007, 06:37 PM~9193087
> *you do know that DH is for Denver Harbor, a gangsta ass hood in htown.
> not DH for David Hernandez, certified twinkie killa :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 02:51 PM~9192286
> *but do you get out of your car?  :uh:
> *



everyday to pick my babygirl, I do side jobs there , go watch my godson play football at Selena park and I sometimes play a pick game of softball there on Sundays


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 06:55 PM~9193205
> *everyday to pick my babygirl, I do side jobs there , go watch my godson play football at Selena park and I sometimes play a pick game of softball there on Sundays
> *




and put down valero burritos like tha punk ass wankstas they are :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2007, 10:04 AM~9190113
> *True.
> 
> If paper have to be full color and way larger than a 8x10.
> ...




I say the only rule should be nothing digital or computer generated (photoshop, etc.) everything else goes.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 9 2007, 04:37 PM~9193087
> *you do know that DH is for Denver Harbor, a gangsta ass hood in htown.
> not DH for David Hernandez, certified twinkie killa :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you always talk about my twinkie..I think u in love with it and the cream fill that cums with it ***.. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 06:58 PM~9193227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you always talk about my twinkie..I think u in love with it and the cream fill that cums with it ***.. :biggrin:
> *




ur such a ****


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chevylo97, rivistyle, *NoCaddyLikeMine*, lone star, LOW_INC


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 9 2007, 04:58 PM~9193239
> *ur such a ****
> *



u r so talk obsessing about my twinkie :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 9 2007, 06:59 PM~9193250
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: chevylo97, rivistyle, NoCaddyLikeMine, lone star, LOW_INC
> 
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 9 2007, 06:55 PM~9193205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: maybe you quoting wrong person. have no interest in your twinkie, pendejo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 07:04 PM~9193291
> *they named the park after selena?    :ugh:
> :uh:    maybe you quoting wrong person.      have no interest in your twinkie, pendejo
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 05:04 PM~9193291
> *they named the park after selena?    :ugh:
> :uh:    maybe you quoting wrong person.      have no interest in your twinkie, pendejo
> *


i did pendeja

QUOTE(rivistyle @ Nov 9 2007, 04:37 PM) 
you do know that DH is for Denver Harbor, a gangsta ass hood in htown.
not DH for David Hernandez, certified twinkie killa 



you always talk about my twinkie..I think u in love with it and the cream fill that cums with it ***.. 

This post has been edited by chevylo97: Today, 04:59 PM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 07:07 PM~9193327
> *i did pendeja
> 
> *


aight,thats it puto.. dont care how many homies you got in DH.. we gonna box.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 06:19 PM~9193450
> *aight,thats it puto..  dont care how many homies you got in DH..  we gonna box.
> *


 :uh: CALM DOWN FOOL, ONLY BOX YOU KNOW IS THA ONE THE HOT POCKETS COME IN


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 05:19 PM~9193450
> *aight,thats it puto..  dont care how many homies you got in DH..  we gonna box.
> *



c'mon with it Butterbean :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 07:33 PM~9193573
> *c'mon with it <s>Butter</s> PINTObean :machinegun:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 9 2007, 07:27 PM~9193516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont want that.. i use to have mad sqwobbles back in my big hair days..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 05:35 PM~9193584
> *:uh:
> you dont want that.. i use to have mad sqwobbles back in my big hair days..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i boxed her down one night too. had to, she had it coming to her.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 08:35 PM~9193957
> *:uh:
> *


you remember her..she was riding shotgun with me, night i spit sparks all over your civic with da monte. think she had blk eye that night, had to keep my pimp hand strong.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..lone star, about your voice mail..

na, i'm cool wif plan a.. its all in da name.. namean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hold da fk up.. i just looked it up.. there is a Selena Park.. 

thats some b/s.. if any dead artist deserves a park named after em in houston, it should be DJ Screw.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2007, 07:48 AM~9189695
> *
> 
> Congratulations
> *


thanx homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 08:12 PM~9194488
> *hold da fk up.. i just looked it up.. there is a Selena Park..
> 
> thats some b/s..  if any dead artist deserves a park named after em in houston, it should be DJ Screw.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 10:21 PM~9194554
> *
> *


yeah. i'll say it.. fk selena


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk all that big belt buckle, nut hugger wranglers, snakeskin boots to match belt mojo tejano fk'n music.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 09:07 PM~9194126
> *you remember her..she was riding shotgun with me, I WONDER WHY :biggrin:*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 9 2007, 10:34 PM~9194636
> *:biggrin: I WONDER WHY :biggrin:
> *


cause i was on da switch, working on those red's. trying to break da frame.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 09:07 PM~9194126
> *you remember her..she was riding shotgun with me, night i spit sparks all over your civic with da monte.    think she had blk eye that night, had to keep my pimp hand strong.*


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 9 2007, 08:39 PM~9194669
> *:0
> *


where's ur current adress? houstone or dallas :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 9 2007, 10:41 PM~9194689
> *where's ur current adress? houstone or dallas :biggrin:
> *


damn... houston king ready to make a house call :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 9 2007, 10:41 PM~9194689
> *where's ur current adress? houstone or dallas :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 10:43 PM~9194707
> *damn...    houston king ready to make a house call  :0
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 08:43 PM~9194707
> *damn...    houston king ready to make a house call  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 9 2007, 08:48 PM~9194742
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 11:00 PM~9194817
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HAVE YALL SEEN THE LRM 2008 TOUR SCHEDUAL I HAVE IT AND IT DOESNT LOOK GOOD FOR HOUSTON :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CUT DOWN ON THE SHOWS FOR 2008.
No San Diego Show and Miami and Houston show is TENTATIVE...WHAT THE FUUUCK!

TENTATIVE 2008 SCHEDULE

Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair

Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds

Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show

June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum

TBD (July) - Houston - Reliant Arena

Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center

TBD - Miami - Miami Dade Fair & Expo Center

Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 12:09 AM~9195200
> *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CUT DOWN ON THE SHOWS FOR 2008.
> No San Diego Show and Miami and Houston show is TENTATIVE...WHAT THE FUUUCK!
> 
> ...


i say fuckem'!!who needs them, just keep on lowriding...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Nov 10 2007, 12:08 AM~9195195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

FOR ALL THOSE PROUD PARENTS OUT THERE:

Im getting rid of my lowrider trike frame im looking for some trades or pm me an for a pic and an offer. I know it will make one of yalls kids proud to roll with yall so hit me up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 08:22 PM~9194562
> *yeah. i'll say it.. fk selena
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 9 2007, 11:13 PM~9195218
> *i say fuckem'!!who needs them, just keep on lowriding...
> :thumbsup:
> *


when you down to go cruisin?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2007, 08:28 PM~9194595
> *and fk all that big belt buckle, nut hugger wranglers, snakeskin boots to match belt  mojo tejano fk'n music.
> *


 :nono: 



dont be mad because wranglers don't come in husky sizes :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 11:49 PM~9195505
> *:nono:
> dont be mad because wranglers don't come in husky sizes :biggrin:
> *




mest up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mas triste


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

>


[/quote]
i should of never posted that pic..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

i should of never posted that pic..
[/quote]

get to work fool. im busy....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 10 2007, 12:49 AM~9195505
> *:nono:
> dont be mad because wranglers don't come in husky sizes :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> i should of never posted that pic..


get to work fool. im busy....
[/quote]
to work on what?

when are we surpose to start?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> get to work fool. im busy....


to work on what?

when are we surpose to start?
[/quote]



ummmmm..... now.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

>


[/quote]
where the fukk did that come from?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2007, 02:20 AM~9196152
> *to work on what?
> *


DEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUUTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 9 2007, 11:49 PM~9195505
> *:nono:
> dont be mad because wranglers don't come in husky sizes :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Free DJ Carmona www.thebeat713.com Mixtape downloads. 

Sexy Vol. 4








http://www.sendspace.com/file/skzrca

Street Supply Vol. 3








http://www.sendspace.com/file/j1hwi7


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 10 2007, 12:55 AM~9195561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where the fukk did that come from?
[/quote]
think ronin did it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

where the fukk did that come from?
[/quote]


from the random post your pics topic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

on da grind.. putting in 16 hours today. 

another 12 tomorrow


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 10:51 AM~9197170
> *on da grind..  putting in 16 hours today.
> 
> another 12 tomorrow
> *


overtime


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 10 2007, 12:35 PM~9197484
> *overtime
> *


DAMN.. i'm gettin hungry.. someone bring a ***** some hot wings


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 12:40 PM~9197511
> *DAMN.. i'm gettin hungry.. someone bring a ***** some hot wings
> *


you still workin on wilcrest?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 10 2007, 12:45 PM~9197537
> *you still workin on wilcrest?
> *


yeah.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ballers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 10 2007, 12:54 PM~9197574
> *ballers
> *


ballers are still asleep.. hustlaz are on da grind. big difference


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 10 2007, 12:54 PM~9197574
> *ballers
> *


bring yo stuff foo' im headed to the man whos got yo shyt :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 12:51 PM~9197564
> *yeah.
> *


got some left over albondigas if you wanna stop by?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 10 2007, 12:57 PM~9197585
> *bring yo stuff foo' im headed to the man whos got yo shyt :biggrin:
> *



fa' sho'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 10 2007, 12:59 PM~9197595
> *got some left over albondigas if you wanna stop by?
> *


naw, think imma go get a vietnamese samich..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 01:07 PM~9197633
> *naw, think imma go get a vietnamese samich..
> *


thought id offer


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 10 2007, 01:07 PM~9197631
> *fa' sho'
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *NoCaddyLikeMine*, PROVOK, rivistyle

OneTime hno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 10 2007, 01:12 PM~9197659
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, PROVOK, rivistyle
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 12:07 PM~9197633
> *naw, think imma go get a vietnamese samich..
> *




Banh mi?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

those are preety good


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 10 2007, 01:30 PM~9197730
> *Banh mi?
> *


YEAH.. was good


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 02:09 PM~9198192
> *YEAH..  was good
> *


ate the same thing for lunch. bought it at a small resturant on bellaire called don cafe.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont even know name of place i go to, name is in vietnamese. but i know its at diho plaza on bellaire blvd


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I know this is a bike/trike but I want to gid rid of the frame for a set of 13 in chrome spokes. This will be a great frame for yalls kids or yourselfs. 










Im in baytown


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 02:52 PM~9198439
> *dont even know name of place i go to, name is in vietnamese.    but i know its at diho plaza on bellaire blvd
> *




I think don cafe is in the same plaza. its across from some apartments.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 10 2007, 04:01 PM~9198510
> *I think don cafe is in the same plaza. its across from some apartments.
> *


MUST BE IT. sign says something like hoag cafe with some sort of accents on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

brawd at counter, looks like Maria Yi from "the chinese connection"? :biggrin:

she look good,for an older brawd. shame da azz is flat.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 03:56 PM~9198466
> *I know this is a bike/trike but I want to gid rid of the frame for a set of 13 in chrome spokes. This will be a great frame for yalls kids or yourselfs.
> 
> 
> ...


i see the "bad influences" banner.. mayne.. that aint no joke though..them boys nothing but trouble.. went to max's house to drink.. and when i said i had enough to drink, max started slappin me around, and told me to stop being a bitch.. then justdeez, wanted to box.. said i made fun of him 1 time too many.. came out swingin knum chucks, and smashed me in da eye.. aint hanging out wif those crazy azz ****** again. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 04:56 PM~9198720
> *i see the "bad influences" banner..  mayne..  that aint no joke though..them boys nothing but trouble..  went to max's house to drink..  and when i said i had enough to drink, max started slappin me around, and told me to stop being a bitch..  then justdeez, wanted to box.. said i made fun of him 1 time too many..  came out swingin knub chucks, and smashed me in da eye..    aint hanging out wif those crazy azz ****** again.  :angry:
> *


hahaa. stupid fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2007, 05:35 PM~9198869
> *hahaa.  stupid fool.
> *


look, i dont want no trouble crouching tiger hno:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Lookin good in the rain....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 10 2007, 06:53 PM~9199294
> *Lookin good in the rain....
> 
> 
> ...


only time it shines huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kandy shop customs in san antonio now gold plating


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2007, 05:40 PM~9199487
> *
> 
> 
> ...



They are cheaper if you buy them gold plated already


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 05:00 PM~9199315
> *only time it shines huh?
> *


sitting on primer dats why, lol....workin on the major body mods before i paint :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 10 2007, 06:14 PM~9199594
> *sitting on primer dats why, lol....workin on the major body mods before i paint :biggrin:
> *



I guess latin sold the rims he got from me after all. NICE


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 12:55 PM~9197577
> *ballers are still asleep..  hustlaz are on da grind. big difference
> *


I just woke up...........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 12:55 PM~9197577
> *ballers are still asleep..  hustlaz are on da grind. big difference
> *



i'm doin neither.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 08:17 PM~9199610
> *I guess latin sold the rims he got from me after all. NICE
> *


si, put weld wheels on the malibuuuuuuuuz instead.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 03:49 PM~9198956
> *look, i dont want no trouble crouching tiger  hno:
> *


sup big pimp?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Homie


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2007, 07:53 PM~9200101
> *si, put weld wheels on the malibuuuuuuuuz instead.
> 
> 
> ...


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 10:09 PM~9200179
> *nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2007, 09:58 PM~9200124
> *sup big pimp?
> *


still at work..been here since 8am. :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Nov 10 2007, 05:53 PM~9199294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


turnin out to be like putas...haha....

at least they aren't wangas y chuecas........ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 08:14 PM~9200210
> *still at work..been here since 8am.  :angry:
> *


you the new overtime king. dont feel bad im on call. til 8a monday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2007, 10:30 PM~9200308
> *you the new overtime king. dont feel bad im on call.  til 8a monday
> *


on call aint da same bitch, you get to sleep and chill til phone rings.. 

my phone ringing off da hook.. on phone with our canadian office now.. damn canadians.. hozers..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 10 2007, 10:25 PM~9200292
> *:0 damn who molested the lac in the background???? :0
> turnin out to be like putas...haha....
> 
> ...


bet it was liv4lacs..came thru in the L4L patrol car and confiscated parts..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 09:44 PM~9200385
> *bet it was liv4lacs..came thru in the L4L patrol car and confiscated parts..
> 
> 
> ...


page 4 section d....any lac on side of road more than a day is fair game for liv4lacs molestation......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 07:00 PM~9199315
> *only time it shines huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2007, 09:08 PM~9200173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 11 2007, 12:27 AM~9201678
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

FUCK YO COUCH ******!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ready to ride


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

liv4lacs.. your lucky day.. brougham flipped over on westpark tollway, settled belly up.. hurry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

j/k.. it was a chevy truck.. get back here.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

trippin


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 10 2007, 03:56 PM~9198466
> *I know this is a bike/trike but I want to gid rid of the frame for a set of 13 in chrome spokes. This will be a great frame for yalls kids or yourselfs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey, I want the frame. Call me 832.250.3839 Ben


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. on da grind again.. 9am-9pm.. 

someone bring a ***** some hot wings..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 Members: lone star, sic713

u finished?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2007, 12:03 PM~9203034
> *2 Members: lone star, sic713
> 
> u finished?
> *


you know that man dont wake up til noon, he might work hard as a wet..but he dont do it as early as a wet


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

kenny wheres a cheap place to get some 155's mounted that won't fuck ur shit up. i know u got the hookup baller.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 11 2007, 10:06 AM~9203049
> *kenny wheres a cheap place to get some 155's mounted that won't fuck ur shit up.  i know u got the hookup baller.....
> *


s. post oak tires they do em for 5 bucks each and they are good with them, never had any problems, and theres a place on pasadena blvd close to randall or one of them streets :uh: that does them cheap also....bout 20 bucks.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 11 2007, 10:03 AM~9203034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i been up.. but i dont feel like painting.. ill do it soon of later


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2007, 12:31 PM~9203171
> *:uh:
> 
> i been up.. but i dont feel like painting.. ill do it soon of later
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Nov 11 2007, 10:00 AM~9203019
> *Hey, I want the frame. Call me 832.250.3839 Ben
> *


ALREADY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2007, 10:31 AM~9203171
> *:uh:
> 
> i been up.. but i dont feel like painting.. ill do it soon of later
> *


ok, i probably pay you sooner or later


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2007, 10:51 AM~9203303
> *ok, i probably pay you sooner or later
> *


u dont get panel till you pay.. so how u like me now..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2007, 12:08 PM~9203062
> *s. post oak tires they do em for 5 bucks each and they are good with them, never had any problems, and theres a place on pasadena blvd close to randall or one of them streets  :uh:  that does them cheap also....bout 20 bucks.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic said Check Mate *****


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2007, 11:01 AM~9203371
> *mayne..
> *


u didn't show up last night :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 03:11 PM~9203979
> *u didn't show up last night :uh:
> *


scroll back 80 pages..and you'll see i said i couldnt make it..cause i was working


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Hot Pockets
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX2flZ10iRQ
:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 11 2007, 04:14 PM~9204265
> *Hot Pockets
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX2flZ10iRQ
> :uh:
> *


must be real gangsta..cause this all i get..

"You have attempted to access a website that is restricted because it may violate the _____ _________ Electronic Communications Policy and the Code of Conduct. Internet activity is monitored and suspected violations are reported to the Employee Relations Group for investigation and appropriate disciplinary action up to, and including termination of employment. You may have received this message because you made a keystroke error while attempting to access a legitimate website. Please check your web address. If you did not make an error and you believe this site has been blocked in error, please send an e-mail to: ____ @______.com with _________ ________ in the subject line. "


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 11 2007, 02:14 PM~9204265
> *Hot Pockets
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX2flZ10iRQ
> :uh:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 11 2007, 02:14 PM~9204265
> *Hot Pockets
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX2flZ10iRQ
> :uh:
> *


i think this is the bacon , ham and cheese.. and this is the ham and cheese sub... :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin fat ass looks like those guys from houston stylez :biggrin: fat man productions


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 11 2007, 04:14 PM~9204265
> *Hot Pockets
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX2flZ10iRQ
> :uh:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 03:05 PM~9204490
> *:burn:
> *


.....man......dats....jus...........fuck dat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 11 2007, 05:12 PM~9204531
> *.....man......dats....jus...........fuck dat
> *


if i ever get that big, slaughter me and feed the homeless downtown at the time of the holidays. :burn:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 03:13 PM~9204536
> *if i ever get that big, slaughter me and feed the homeless downtown at the time of the holidays.  :burn:
> *


x2


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 03:13 PM~9204536
> *if i ever get that big, slaughter me and feed the homeless downtown at the time of the holidays.  :burn:
> *


lol.....not even that hes dat big....its jus dat fact of the matter that he sat there and thought of it.....and made a vidoe....and post it on the internet..... :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 11 2007, 05:17 PM~9204548
> *x2
> *



when u want me to pick you up then? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2007, 02:37 PM~9204377
> *i think this is the bacon , ham and cheese.. and this is the ham and cheese sub... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fuckin fat ass looks like those guys from houston stylez  :biggrin: fat man productions
> *


u done fucked up now ****** :biggrin: !


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 11 2007, 05:50 PM~9205328
> *when u want me to pick you up then?  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

somethings going down at irvington n noone said nothing?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2007, 05:56 PM~9205356
> *u done fucked up now ****** :biggrin: !
> *


thats racist!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2007, 07:54 PM~9206235
> *thats racist!!  :biggrin:
> *


yep...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2007, 08:54 PM~9206235
> *thats racist!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas_Bowties, screwstone_tx, NoCaddyLikeMine







:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2007, 07:55 PM~9206244
> *yep...
> *


no bueno for la raza :nosad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2007, 07:41 PM~9206158
> *somethings going down at irvington n noone said nothing?
> *


x2, :uh: just heard there's been some cruising going 4 the last 3 weeks r so


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, switches4life, Texas_Bowties

did u get that plaque today???


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 09:10 PM~9206348
> *x2, :uh:  just heard there's been some cruising going 4 the last 3 weeks r so
> *


they leave the southside un informed ... cops were already there from what i heard hope it continues after we comeback from odessa...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wat up putos, just clocked IN..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

is SLIMONTHEBUMPERRRRRRR getting a PLACA 4 his RANFLA


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 11 2007, 09:11 PM~9206356
> *:werd:
> *


tell the other law men to not fuck with our cruising..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WUZ UP CHAMP! i see u hangin with tha night crew... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2007, 10:10 PM~9206352
> *4 Members: cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, switches4life, Texas_Bowties
> 
> did u get that plaque today???
> *


"I" shur did it look good in that back window


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2007, 08:16 PM~9206381
> *they leave the southside un informed ... cops were already there from what i heard  hope it continues after we comeback from odessa...
> *


might go to odessa tambien, heard is a badass show


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2007, 08:19 PM~9206405
> *"I" shur did it look good in that back window
> *


congrat!!! homie, now u got to change ur avitar status


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 10:19 PM~9206406
> *might go to odessa tambien, heard is a badass show
> *


tell my primo gotti latin said what's up. he'll be with the solitos cc group.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2007, 10:18 PM~9206393
> *tell the other law men to not fuck with our cruising..
> *


  if i can't cruise, i wont let nobody else.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2007, 08:19 PM~9206405
> *"I" shur did it look good in that back window
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 11 2007, 08:18 PM~9206398
> *WUZ UP CHAMP! i see u hangin with tha night crew... :biggrin:
> *


que onda loco, i also heard there's some cruising going on on ur side of town, that's what luis told me, on wallisville r something :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 11 2007, 09:19 PM~9206406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 08:21 PM~9206425
> *tell my primo gotti latin said what's up.  he'll be with the solitos cc group.
> *


YA ESTA.COM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 10:24 PM~9206450
> *YA ESTA.COM
> *


he likes to dance cumbias. i'll post his pic up so that you can recognize him.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, NoCaddyLikeMine, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*, Big I Hou Tex, switches4life, h-town team 84 caddy

:uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 10:23 PM~9206434
> *que onda loco, i also heard there's some cruising going on on ur side of town, that's what luis told me, on wallisville r something :uh:
> *


thats right but we keep in it to ourselfs because we dont want trouble makerz, NOT!!!ya i seen a couple of ridez on woodforest and on wallisville.....ill find out for sure


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2007, 08:24 PM~9206448
> *we leave sometime friday comeback monday if you go up there let me know where ya gonna be at...
> 
> *


COOL, will ask kevinn 4 ur #  probly leave on sat, since hoppers don't have to b there till sunday  i think :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I still remember when i use to go to Rickmond Ave, I would always burn a motor, bust a hose, get a ticket before I went home. This was every week. I would always be broke, but I had a lot of fun.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 11 2007, 10:28 PM~9206479
> *I still remember when i use to go to Rickmond Ave, I would always burn a motor, bust a hose, get a ticket before I went home. This was every week. I would always be broke, but I had a lot of fun.
> *


so then you became a cop to take your anger out on others.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 08:25 PM~9206458
> *he likes to dance cumbias.  i'll post his pic up so that you can recognize him.
> *


 orale


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 10:25 PM~9206458
> *he likes to dance cumbias.  i'll post his pic up so that you can recognize him.
> *


SERGIO EL BAILADOR!!! hno: baila


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 10:28 PM~9206485
> *so then you became a cop to take your anger out on others.
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 08:27 PM~9206476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol is that chochi behind him :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 09:28 PM~9206485
> *so then you became a cop to take your anger out on others.
> *



mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 11 2007, 10:30 PM~9206494
> *SERGIO EL BAILADOR!!! hno: baila
> *


Sergio Arroyo :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice impala

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/476048594.html


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 11 2007, 08:28 PM~9206479
> *I still remember when i use to go to Rickmond Ave, I would always burn a motor, bust a hose, get a ticket before I went home. This was every week. I would always be broke, but I had a lot of fun.
> *


x2, but the fun we had was PRICELESS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 10:30 PM~9206502
> *lol is that chochi behind him :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :yessad: it might be looks like his making some kind of transa......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 11 2007, 10:32 PM~9206524
> *:roflmao:  :yessad: it might be looks like his making some kind of transa......
> *


SOLO...............SOLO..............SOLO.............SOLO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

slim wheres that pic u was talking of?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 08:32 PM~9206517
> *nice impala
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/476048594.html
> *


Weak susp 4 hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

slim wheres that pic u was talking about?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 10:34 PM~9206542
> *Weak susp 4 hoppin :biggrin:
> *


still waiting for you to come offer some $$$$ for my regal :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

THIS WAS IN A BULLETIN ON MYSPACE AND I THOUGHT I WOULD PASS IT ON THROUGH LAYITLOW. LIKE THEY SAID ANYTHING WILL HELP!


posting this for the curtis family.

or some of yall might just know him as STRANGE

jeremy's father passed away this morning, suddenly. as most of you know, there are alot of bills that come with a loved one passing. 

I am asking for your help. the website posted at the bottom has information where you can help out by making a donation. anything will help.

please dont ignore this.







rememberJamesCurtis.com 
Body: any updates about My family will be posted there and if you can help with anything as well, that would be greatly appreciated!

www.rememberjamescurtis.com


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2007, 08:34 PM~9206536
> *SOLO...............SOLO..............SOLO.............SOLO
> *


vuelta............vuelta............vuelta


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 08:37 PM~9206552
> *still waiting for you to come offer some $$$$ for my regal  :uh:
> *


how much??? sentimental value included? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 10:40 PM~9206573
> *how much??? sentimental value included? :biggrin:
> *


no DEEEEZNUTZZZZ are! :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

old school pic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2007, 08:40 PM~9206578
> *no DEEEEZNUTZZZZ are!  :twak:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2007, 10:43 PM~9206597
> *old school pic
> 
> 
> ...


pinche slim, thats when i was hopping with a bumper kit.. :0 good lookin out SLIM....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2007, 08:43 PM~9206597
> *old school pic
> 
> 
> ...


fifth wheel? don't remember that


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 10:48 PM~9206636
> *fifth wheel? don't remember that
> *


about 3 years ago or maybe more, i think! that was at a show shorty had...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 09:27 PM~9206474
> *COOL, will ask kevinn 4 ur #   probly leave on sat, since hoppers don't have to b there till sunday   i think :uh:
> *


ya esta


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2007, 08:19 PM~9206405
> *"I" shur did it look good in that back window
> *




DAMN, SORRY U GOT STUCK W/ THIS LITTLE NOBODY CLUB.......................................  










































SHOW THEM ****** WUS UP IN THE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Nov 11 2007, 10:38 PM~9206558
> *THIS WAS IN A BULLETIN ON MYSPACE AND I THOUGHT I WOULD PASS IT ON THROUGH LAYITLOW. LIKE THEY SAID ANYTHING WILL HELP!
> posting this for the curtis family.
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE REPOST.

MOST OF YOU KNOW STRANGE IS ONE OF MY MEMBERS. HIS DAD COLLAPSED ON FRIDAY MORNING, AND SUDDENLY PASSED THIS MORNING.

CHECK THE WEBSITE, AND HELP US OUT IF YOU CAN. ANYTHING HELPS.

THANK YOU 

DANNY
BAD INFLUENCES.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2007, 08:48 PM~9206636
> *fifth wheel? don't remember that
> *


was up big dawg thanks for that good grub saturday night and let us watch that fight! 
dam big pimp we was ready for ya victor even bought like 20 lbs of fajjitas for ya???????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, bagged90linkin, Gallo, *Coca Pearl*

r u hot???? :biggrin: what up with u ??


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Coca Pearl..... :wave: ...wat up homie?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2007, 11:57 PM~9207080
> *4 Members: cali rydah, bagged90linkin, Gallo, Coca Pearl
> 
> r u hot????  :biggrin:  what up with u ??
> *


:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: LOOKING FORWARD TO O8............ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 12 2007, 12:02 AM~9207121
> *Coca Pearl..... :wave: ...wat up homie?
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE? RIMS LOOK NICE ON THE ELCO.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2007, 10:21 PM~9207253
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn: LOOKING FORWARD TO O8............ :biggrin:
> *


 me too... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2007, 12:33 AM~9207331
> *me too... :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2007, 10:53 PM~9207472
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *sic713*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *ridenlow84*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2007, 10:55 PM~9207065
> *was up big dawg thanks for that good grub saturday night and let us watch that fight!
> dam big pimp we was ready for ya victor even bought like 20 lbs of fajjitas for ya???????????
> *



just a snack.....that would have only pissed him off..... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 11 2007, 11:33 PM~9207747
> *just a snack.....that would have only pissed him off..... :biggrin:
> *



*
UR COUCH IS READY BUEY!!!!!!!*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 12 2007, 01:16 AM~9207940
> *
> UR COUCH IS READY BUEY!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 now that's gang$ta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 12 2007, 01:33 AM~9207747
> *just a snack.....that would have only pissed him off..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 11 2007, 11:04 PM~9206726
> *DAMN, SORRY U GOT STUCK W/ THIS LITTLE NOBODY CLUB.......................................
> SHOW THEM ****** WUS UP IN THE H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


now slim can go buy all the "I" accessories.. just hope he dont buy the purse.. like someone else i know :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 10:57 AM~9209069
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This weekend!!!!

November 18th



















________________________________________________________________

December 2nd


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2007, 10:22 PM~9207262
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE? RIMS LOOK NICE ON THE ELCO.....
> *


preciate the love homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many houston peeps would participate in a raffle of some 13/7 daytons??? maybe at an event.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

shit i wood....lol....can never have too many 13's!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 11:04 AM~9209393
> *how many houston peeps would participate in a raffle of some 13/7 daytons??? maybe at an event.
> *


It would depend on how much a ticket....figure how many youd need to sell to make some cash and then is the per ticket cost something you think people would be willing to try for. Sounds good though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> :uh:


im painting your wood, mr.wood..


> This weekend!!!!
> 
> November 18th
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the rims are all chrome 13/7 88 spoke daytons, 2 sets of china brand spinners to choose from for the winner, with chrome adapters they will have brand new tires at the time of a possible raffle. they are used, but in good condition, presentable for a nice car. i got them at a good price, and thought about raffling them off, if enuff tickets are sold where i get my money back, and get paid for my time and effort, then a percentage of the money can go to donation for the holidays. a suggested ticket price would be $20 per ticket. any feedback?? if not im just gonna keep them for myself :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'd be down for a couple of tickets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 10:51 AM~9209666
> *the rims are all chrome 13/7 88 spoke daytons, 2 sets of china brand spinners to choose from for the winner,  with chrome adapters they will have brand new tires at the time of a possible raffle. they are used, but in good condition, presentable for a nice car. i got them at a good price, and thought about raffling them off, if enuff tickets are sold where i get my money back, and get paid for my time and effort, then a percentage of the money can go to donation for the holidays.  a suggested ticket price would be $20 per ticket.  any feedback?? if not im just gonna keep them for myself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ill buy one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2007, 12:58 PM~9209713
> *ill buy one
> *


buy two


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well, tell your friends to buy a ticket and if enuff people will participate we can do this, asap.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 12:51 PM~9209666
> *the rims are all chrome 13/7 88 spoke daytons, 2 sets of china brand spinners to choose from for the winner,  with chrome adapters they will have brand new tires at the time of a possible raffle. they are used, but in good condition, presentable for a nice car. i got them at a good price, and thought about raffling them off, if enuff tickets are sold where i get my money back, and get paid for my time and effort, then a percentage of the money can go to donation for the holidays.  a suggested ticket price would be $20 per ticket.  any feedback?? if not im just gonna keep them for myself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


count me in...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Im ready to buy a ticket..u can raffle them at the HLC toy drive..u can make some money out there....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 12:08 PM~9209413
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


cant see who is holding that plaque! :biggrin: do u know


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2007, 12:13 PM~9209806
> *  Im ready to buy a ticket..u can raffle them at the HLC toy drive..u can make some money out there....
> *



Yup I told him the same thing....

I want a couple too....put them on the Dakota!! hahah cause the Mustang would look kinda funny with 13s hehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 12 2007, 10:59 AM~9209719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some tall skinny as blk nuggah!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 12 2007, 11:16 AM~9209826
> *Yup I told him the same thing....
> 
> I want a couple too....put them on the Dakota!! hahah cause the Mustang would look kinda funny with 13s hehehehe :biggrin:
> *


please dont.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 11:00 AM~9209727
> *well, tell your friends to buy a ticket and if enuff people will participate we can do this, asap.
> *



 IM down


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2007, 12:17 PM~9209836
> *please dont.
> *



HAHAH yeah thats sacrilige....but they can be an extra set for Los since he already went from 14s to 13s on Travieso


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

make a statement when you ride on daytons :biggrin: 

set em straight on a set off eighty eighty's :biggrin: 




























































































DENA THIS IS FINALLY YOUR CHANCE TO OWN A SET!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 11:00 AM~9209727
> *well, tell your friends to buy a ticket and if enuff people will participate we can do this, asap.
> *



Shit put a price on them and I ll pick them up tonight :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 12 2007, 11:35 AM~9209976
> *Shit put a price on them and I ll pick them up tonight  :biggrin:
> *


THAT TAKES THE FUN OUT OF IT....IF IT GOES DOWN AT THE HLC EVENT, GO UP THERE AND GET A TICKET OR 2. IM GONNA WAIT A DAY OR 2 TO SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE WILL PARTICIPATE BEFORE I COMMIT TO IT. BUT SO FAR, IM GETTIN A GOOD RESPONSE.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 11:39 AM~9210008
> *THAT TAKES THE FUN OUT OF IT....IF IT GOES DOWN AT THE HLC EVENT, GO UP THERE AND GET A TICKET OR 2. IM GONNA WAIT A DAY OR 2 TO SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE WILL PARTICIPATE BEFORE I COMMIT TO IT. BUT SO FAR, IM GETTIN A GOOD RESPONSE.
> *


Yeah it will huh, anyways put me down for a couple of tickets then


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 12 2007, 11:41 AM~9210029
> *Yeah it will huh, anyways put me down for a couple of tickets then
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 12:39 PM~9210008
> *THAT TAKES THE FUN OUT OF IT....IF IT GOES DOWN AT THE HLC EVENT, GO UP THERE AND GET A TICKET OR 2. IM GONNA WAIT A DAY OR 2 TO SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE WILL PARTICIPATE BEFORE I COMMIT TO IT. BUT SO FAR, IM GETTIN A GOOD RESPONSE.
> *



I think it sounds good...Last year we raffled a lowrider bicycle











The bike and winner.




....this year we can raffle a set of Daytons thanks to Lone Star. I hope it works out to where you decide to go through with it.

I got a roll of tickets from last year you can use, unless you have your own.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im working on getting a brand new set of knock offs for hte rims, dayton adapters dayton wheels and dayton knock offs with brand new tires. to make the deal even better.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 01:04 PM~9210181
> *im working on getting a brand new set of knock offs for hte rims, dayton adapters dayton wheels and dayton knock offs with brand new tires. to make the deal even better.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ill buy a couple :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 11:51 AM~9209666
> *the rims are all chrome 13/7 88 spoke daytons, 2 sets of china brand spinners to choose from for the winner,  with chrome adapters they will have brand new tires at the time of a possible raffle. they are used, but in good condition, presentable for a nice car. i got them at a good price, and thought about raffling them off, if enuff tickets are sold where i get my money back, and get paid for my time and effort, then a percentage of the money can go to donation for the holidays.  a suggested ticket price would be $20 per ticket.  any feedback?? if not im just gonna keep them for myself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i'm down.....you already know.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 01:13 PM~9209812
> *cant see who is holding that plaque! :biggrin: do u know
> *


yep deeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuutttttzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone tell lone star to answer his fk'n phone


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Lonestar!! Answer your phone.







:dunno: 

Did it work?? Sorry, I tried.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 12 2007, 04:15 PM~9211026
> *Lonestar!! Answer your phone.
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


not yet, but lets see....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still nothing.. that ***** off my fav 5


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 12 2007, 03:38 PM~9210757
> *yep deeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuutttttzzzzzzzzz
> *


i knew u say that! grow up bitch. oh u did but all fucked upppppp! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 12 2007, 05:06 PM~9211347
> *i knew u say that! grow up bitch. oh u did but all fucked upppppp! :biggrin:
> *


u just mad cuz deeeeezzzzz nuuuuttttttzzzz on yo ear ahhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahah


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm selling my turntable, anyone interested pm me.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 05:22 PM~9211467
> *I'm selling my turntable, anyone interested pm me.
> *


DJ LATIN .....CUZ AINT NOTHIN LIKE A SET OF 1200S


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 12 2007, 03:26 PM~9211496
> *DJ LATIN .....CUZ AINT NOTHIN LIKE A SET OF 1200S
> *


lone star raffle. coming soon


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 03:46 PM~9211656
> *lone star raffle. coming soon
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up LORD GALLO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2007, 02:18 PM~9210277
> *ill buy a couple  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 12 2007, 05:26 PM~9211496
> *DJ LATIN .....CUZ AINT NOTHIN LIKE A SET OF 1200S
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

have a cutlass for sale(chochis) old cutlass reinforced frame chrome impala upper a arms,rear chain bridge, 327, peanut butter interior rack for three pumps six batteries, tilt front clip$ 2500 pm if interested


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*whoring by....*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2007, 05:18 PM~9212425
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 12 2007, 04:58 PM~9212269
> *have a cutlass for sale(chochis) old cutlass reinforced frame chrome impala upper a arms,rear  chain bridge, 327,  peanut butter interior rack for three pumps six batteries, tilt front clip$ 2500  pm if interested
> *



pics?

u know the drill


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2007, 05:25 PM~9212477
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 09:38 AM~9208965
> *now slim can go buy all the "I" accessories..  just hope he dont buy the purse.. like someone else i know  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 12 2007, 07:30 PM~9212506
> *:biggrin:
> pics?
> 
> ...



you dont need pics bitch. go look in ur driveway if you wanna see a car.. :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 12 2007, 04:58 PM~9212269
> *have a cutlass for sale(chochis) old cutlass reinforced frame chrome impala upper a arms,rear  chain bridge, 327,  peanut butter interior rack for three pumps six batteries, tilt front clip$ 2500  pm if interested
> *



:0 . Thanks man for the chrome parts you brought me. Nice making buisness with you


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 12 2007, 07:41 PM~9212591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey babe, can you massage my penis?i had a rough day at work


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 12 2007, 07:30 PM~9212506
> *:biggrin:
> pics?
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 12 2007, 07:29 PM~9212967
> *:0 .    Thanks man for the chrome parts you brought me. Nice making buisness with you
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2007, 05:27 PM~9212015
> *wut up LORD GALLO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 12 2007, 07:32 PM~9213462
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


***** riverdancing..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 12 2007, 07:32 PM~9213462
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


those some talented modafuckas!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 12 2007, 07:32 PM~9213462
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

a la mother


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2007, 09:55 PM~9207065
> *was up big dawg thanks for that good grub saturday night and let us watch that fight!
> dam big pimp we was ready for ya victor even bought like 20 lbs of fajjitas for ya???????????
> *


we had a good time  strictly real lowriding talking 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 12 2007, 08:02 PM~9213779
> *a la mother
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 12 2007, 09:32 PM~9213462
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 12 2007, 10:07 PM~9213838
> *we had a good time   strictly real lowriding talking 2007 :biggrin:
> *


Sorry I couldn't make it, family from el valle came in town.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 12:04 PM~9210181
> *im working on getting a brand new set of knock offs for hte rims, dayton adapters dayton wheels and dayton knock offs with brand new tires. to make the deal even better.
> *


count me in ese


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 08:10 PM~9213868
> *Sorry I couldn't make it, family from el valle came in town.
> *


next time, la familia first


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 08:09 PM~9213857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2007, 10:16 PM~9213937
> *:uh:
> *


? I'm not the one into dolls. :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 08:18 PM~9213959
> *?  I'm not the one into dolls.  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 08:18 PM~9213959
> *?  I'm not the one into dolls.  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2007, 10:28 PM~9214062
> *real funny dick..
> *


real sensitive ******! :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2007, 08:25 PM~9214033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man that EXCLUSIVE on your signature looks good.


Be on the look out for that 83 MONTE CARLO coming soon"CRUEL INTENTIONS", so when you see it dont HATE, cause you been WARNED. 
:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 08:28 PM~9214066
> *real sensitive ******!  :angry:
> *


nah jus dont think..its funny anymore....i dont clown people's likes and hobby's...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2007, 10:33 PM~9214128
> *nah jus dont think..its funny anymore....i dont clown people's likes and hobby's...
> *


but yet you think it's funny playing the "spaniard" is better than "mexican" race card? ok....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 08:34 PM~9214138
> *but yet you think it's funny playing the "spaniard" is better than "mexican" race card?  ok....
> *


:uh: you fools clown on my race...so i clown back...my race and my hobby are two different things...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2007, 10:37 PM~9214166
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

new week, new beef :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 10:41 PM~9214208
> *new week, new beef :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: screwstone_tx, lone star, mac2lac, Texas_Bowties

:uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 12 2007, 10:48 PM~9214263
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: screwstone_tx, lone star, mac2lac, Texas_Bowties
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 12 2007, 09:48 PM~9214263
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: screwstone_tx, lone star, mac2lac, Texas_Bowties
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMN YOUNGSTA :uh: 






















GOT SOME BLADES FOR THE BUICK IF YA NEED EM :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2007, 08:52 PM~9214302
> *:uh: DAMN YOUNGSTA  :uh:
> GOT SOME BLADES FOR THE BUICK IF YA NEED EM  :biggrin:
> *


have a safe trip to Odessa ..homie..good luck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2007, 09:56 PM~9214342
> *have a safe trip to Odessa  ..homie..good luck
> *


thanx homie...just lookin forward to getting away for the weekend and see diffrent cars than the usual houston ones... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 12 2007, 08:59 PM~9214370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 09:42 PM~9214226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 CHICAGO DOG


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2007, 08:52 PM~9214302
> *:uh: DAMN YOUNGSTA  :uh:
> GOT SOME BLADES FOR THE BUICK IF YA NEED EM  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: pm sent


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

puropedo.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2007, 11:01 PM~9214392
> *:0 CHICAGO DOG
> *


The best. Going to Chicago next summer to visit family again and eat some good Chicago food.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2007, 11:01 PM~9214384
> *tuff words...for a lil bitch
> *


Crenshaw Mafia in the house :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 10:42 PM~9214226
> *
> 
> 
> ...




all of a sudden....i feel.......................offended


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 11:02 PM~9214402
> *The best.  Going to Chicago next summer to visit family again and eat some good Chicago food.
> *


Is their food better than Houston, if so explain.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 11:03 PM~9214418
> *Crenshaw Mafia in the house :roflmao:
> *


Fat ****** United..Y que???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 10:03 PM~9214418
> *Crenshaw Mafia in the house :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 11:05 PM~9214432
> *Fat ****** United..Y que???
> *


Their still around, thought they split up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 11:05 PM~9214431
> *Is their food better than Houston, if so explain.
> *


fk chicago food.. i lost weight, when i lived up north


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 11:05 PM~9214431
> *Is their food better than Houston, if so explain.
> *


Mixture of Polish/Italian/Cracka/etc.. food. Houston food is mainly TEXMEX & Burgers/Pizza.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 10:07 PM~9214455
> *Mixture of Polish/Italian/Cracka/etc.. food.  Houston food is mainly TEXMEX & Burgers/Pizza.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 10:02 PM~9214402
> *The best.  Going to Chicago next summer to visit family again and eat some good Chicago food.
> *


you aint lyin..when i was livin in chicago i was eating just about everyday at this cabbin lookin place where they sold nothing but dogs...ive been wanting to go to visit and get me some good food


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 11:06 PM~9214449
> *Their still around, thought they split up.
> *


always around, find us at the right spots..


buffets..

bbq's..

etc 

etc


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 12 2007, 11:07 PM~9214464
> *:uh:
> *


Don't look at me like that Secretary :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 11:07 PM~9214455
> *Mixture of Polish/Italian/Cracka/etc.. food.  Houston food is mainly TEXMEX & Burgers/Pizza.
> *


fool said polish and cracka.. 

now ya'll see why i lost weight.. fk a brotworst.. or however da fk u spell it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 11:09 PM~9214489
> *fool said polish and cracka..
> 
> now ya'll see why i lost weight..    fk a brotworst.. or however da fk u spell it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 10:08 PM~9214474
> *Don't look at me like that Secretary  :uh:
> *


mas triste


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and they still call any kinda carbinated drink.. POP.. like its still da 50's..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 11:08 PM~9214473
> *always around, find us at the right spots..
> buffets..
> 
> ...


I got a call about someone taking some lil kids lunchbox on the way to school. they might be suspects. anyone with info contact crimestoppers.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 10:11 PM~9214513
> *and they still call any kinda carbinated drink.. POP.. like its still da 50's..
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 11:12 PM~9214518
> *I got a call about someone taking some lil kids lunchbox on the way to school. they might be suspects. anyone with info contact crimestoppers.
> *


i know who did it..but i aint no snitch. so fk u pinche huuda


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 11:13 PM~9214524
> *i know who did it..but i aint no snitch.  so fk u pinche huuda
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but just curious.. how much crimestoppers paying? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 11:15 PM~9214548
> *but just curious.. how much crimestoppers paying?  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 11:13 PM~9214524
> *i know who did it..but i aint no snitch.  so fk u pinche huuda
> *


thanks for the info on the pm u sent me. I told you its not snitching, just passing info. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 11:16 PM~9214554
> *thanks for the info on the pm u sent me. I told you its not snitching, just passing info. :biggrin:
> *


your welcome  



it aint snitching, if you get paid


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 11:11 PM~9214513
> *and they still call any kinda carbinated drink.. POP.. like its still da 50's..
> *



i used to think that was a yankee thing. then i went to phoenix and heard the locals using that :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 11:16 PM~9214554
> *thanks for the info on the pm u sent me. I told you its not snitching, just passing info. :biggrin:
> *


next meeting at hooters is??????


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Devious Sixty8 is a cool dude, always helps with info. a real credible person. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 12 2007, 11:17 PM~9214572
> *i used to think that was a yankee thing.  then i went to phoenix and heard the locals using that :uh:
> *


when i stayed in michigan.. i heard em call it that shit everywhere i went, from chicago to detroit.. heard it so much, caught myself call it that one day.. thats when i decided to move back.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any body here owns this car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 12 2007, 11:18 PM~9214579
> *Devious Sixty8 is a cool dude, always helps with info. a real credible person. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 12 2007, 11:17 PM~9214572
> *i used to think that was a yankee thing.  then i went to phoenix and heard the locals using that :uh:
> *


nah my cousins in chicago say that shit. guess it's sort of like telling someone that goes to your house "you want a *coke*?" but have the fridge full of sprite and dr. pepper.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 12 2007, 11:19 PM~9214591
> *any body here owns this car
> 
> 
> ...


we aint snitchez.. so sorry.. NO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 10:20 PM~9214609
> *we aint snitchez..  so sorry..  NO
> *


snithing about what :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 10:19 PM~9214597
> *nah my cousins in chicago say that shit.  guess it's sort of like telling someone that goes to your house "you want a coke?" but have the fridge full of sprite and dr. pepper.
> *



true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 12 2007, 11:21 PM~9214618
> *snithing about what :uh:
> *


trying to be slick huh? :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 10:21 PM~9214629
> *trying to be slick huh?    :scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 12 2007, 10:21 PM~9214618
> *snithing about what :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: lone star, impala65, mac2lac, _*NoCaddyLikeMine*_

I'll call you tomorrow and see how your schedule is for this weekend. Get BigJuanz and we'll go to the one out on Kirby.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup mac. u ready to buy those tickets....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 09:11 PM~9214513
> *and they still call any kinda carbinated drink.. POP.. like its still da 50's..
> *


DAM I HATE THAT FUCKN WORD!!!!!!!!!!! man i had so many arguments wit these hoes from the chi always sayin that shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Nov 12 2007, 10:16 PM~9214554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soda buey... :twak: :twak: :twak: 


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 10:29 PM~9214693
> *sup mac. u ready to buy those tickets....
> *


what's the word>>??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 12 2007, 10:17 PM~9214572
> *i used to think that was a yankee thing.  then i went to phoenix and heard the locals using that :uh:
> *


yup. i remember thats what they said when i lived up there too. it got annoying. but they used to always say something bout me sayin yall. so i would say it even more. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2007, 05:12 AM~9216566
> *yup. i remember thats what they said when i lived up there too. it got annoying. but they used to always say something bout me sayin yall. so i would say it even more. :biggrin:
> *



:uh: trouble maker


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2007, 06:12 AM~9216566
> *yup. i remember thats what they said when i lived up there too. it got annoying. but they used to always say something bout me sayin yall. so i would say it even more. :biggrin:
> *


yall needs to hush


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Nov 12 2007, 10:19 PM~9214591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I will be...we are excited to have that raffle at the toy drive. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 13 2007, 06:54 AM~9216677
> *:uh:  trouble maker
> *


That's all you!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll trippin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2007, 10:49 AM~9217382
> *ya'll trippin
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so would you peep like the raffle this weekend, or in december...???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 11:42 AM~9217644
> *so would you peep like the raffle this weekend, or in december...???
> *



***** just post up when and where to buy tickets.....we all know you need some time to gain some $$$$$......limit the tickets and i'm sure your money will come in quicker.....


50 TICKETS ONLY.........GET EM WHILE THEY ARE HOT!!!!


no pun intended danny.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 11:42 AM~9217644
> *so would you peep like the raffle this weekend, or in december...???
> *



You can sell them all the way up until December 2nd when the Raffle is held at the Toy Drive. Or if you do the 50 ticket thing and sell out before then, by all means handle yours. Just know you are more than welcome to hold it at the Toy Drive.


Anyone know a co. willing to donate other items for like a church bazarre type raffle?!?! I am sure if any of you grew up going to Church Bazarres on sunday, you saw the traditional raffle ticket booklets with prizes and all that.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 13 2007, 10:48 AM~9217677
> ****** just post up when and where to buy tickets.....we all know you need some time to gain some $$$$$......limit the tickets and i'm sure your money will come in quicker.....
> 50 TICKETS ONLY.........GET EM WHILE THEY ARE HOT!!!!
> no pun intended danny.....
> *


1 for 20, 3 for 50. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

when can i buy mine???


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 10:42 PM~9214226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kidney stones


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 13 2007, 12:42 PM~9217644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 09:42 PM~9214226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Kosher?? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WELL LOOK WHAT THE LONE STAR CAME UP ON....

4X GOLD 14X7 DAYTON BRAND NEW IN BOX WITH PAPERWORK TO REGISTER. NEVER MOUNTED, STILL HAVE THE OIL THAT DAYTON PUTS ON THE WHEELS, MADE IN 99.....BRAND NEW. ATTENTION ALL BIG BODY OWNERS

:0 :0 

$$$$$$ COME WITH OFFERS $$$$$ THESE RETAIL FOR OVER 2500$ FROM DAYTON.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 03:32 PM~9219297
> *WELL LOOK WHAT THE LONE STAR CAME UP ON....
> 
> 4X GOLD 14X7 DAYTON BRAND NEW IN BOX WITH PAPERWORK TO REGISTER. NEVER MOUNTED, STILL HAVE THE OIL THAT DAYTON PUTS ON THE WHEELS, MADE IN 99.....BRAND NEW. ATTENTION ALL BIG BODY OWNERS
> ...



On that Grind :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THESE ARE PREFECT FOR RAFFLE BECAUSE THEY ARE BRAAAAANNNEEWWW.....BUT THEY ARE 14'S....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 12:51 PM~9209666
> *the rims are all chrome 13/7 88 spoke daytons, 2 sets of china brand spinners to choose from for the winner,  with chrome adapters they will have brand new tires at the time of a possible raffle. they are used, but in good condition, presentable for a nice car. i got them at a good price, and thought about raffling them off, if enuff tickets are sold where i get my money back, and get paid for my time and effort, then a percentage of the money can go to donation for the holidays.  a suggested ticket price would be $20 per ticket.  any feedback?? if not im just gonna keep them for myself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so what gives? which d's gonna be in raffle.. these used 13 chrome? or old but new gold centers?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not sure yet....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

them gold centers are only 14's.. aint worth much.. give you $200, just cause we homies.. but i'd be overpaying.. i think.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 12 2007, 06:03 PM~9212762
> *you dont need pics bitch.  go look in ur driveway if you wanna see a car.. :uh:
> *


u getting an ass whipping 2morrow morning :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 13 2007, 06:16 PM~9220206
> *u getting an ass whipping 2morrow morning :angry:
> *



i can run pretty fast. my power-to-weight ratio is alot better than yours. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 12 2007, 07:29 PM~9213428
> *:wave:
> *



what up young? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

off tha jox already hoe


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2007, 09:05 PM~9214432
> *Fat ****** United..Y que???
> *



*FNU!!!!*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 13 2007, 04:21 PM~9220241
> *off tha jox already hoe
> *


at 3:30 bish


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 13 2007, 04:17 PM~9220211
> *i can run pretty fast.  my power-to-weight ratio is alot better than yours. :biggrin:
> *



i'am gonna mow you down with my service truck fker


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 13 2007, 06:31 PM~9220294
> *at 3:30 bish
> *




no beesh, i meant off tha JOCK :angry: 

that gorilla joke was funny as hell though :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



p.s., if you can start that p.o.s :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 13 2007, 04:33 PM~9220303
> *no beesh, i meant off tha JOCK :angry:
> 
> that gorilla joke was funny as hell though :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 13 2007, 06:36 PM~9220327
> *:biggrin:
> *



i could see those two idiots up there doin that hahahahahahhhaaa


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 13 2007, 04:38 PM~9220345
> *i could see those two idiots up there doin that hahahahahahhhaaa
> *



i drove right by them, then the gorilla gets on the radio yelling to turn around, and cheeta screaming in the background that she want her banana... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 13 2007, 06:43 PM~9220377
> *i drove right by them, then the gorilla gets on the radio yell to turn around, and cheeta screaming in the background that she want her banana... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man... i just dropped a engine in el sicko.. shits a bitch..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 05:09 PM~9220582
> *man... i just dropped a engine in el sicko.. shits a bitch..
> *



pics :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 05:09 PM~9220582
> *man... i just dropped a engine in el sicko.. shits a bitch..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 05:09 PM~9220582
> *man... i just dropped a engine in el sicko.. shits a bitch..
> *


wat size?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Wat up Medusa!??! :wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 13 2007, 05:37 PM~9220775
> *Wat up Medusa!??! :wave:
> *


NOT MUCH JUST SEARCHING ONLINE FOR ROLLER DERBY ITEMS I NEED BUT CAN'T FIND! HOW ABOUT YOU? :wave:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Nov 13 2007, 05:41 PM~9220811
> *NOT MUCH JUST SEARCHING ONLINE FOR ROLLER DERBY ITEMS I NEED BUT CAN'T FIND! HOW ABOUT YOU? :wave:
> *


takin car of sum photochop biznaz.....lol....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

like da avatar u have


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, drop'em, *sic713*, cartier01, Gallo, Medusa
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 13 2007, 05:20 PM~9220644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


original 305..

later im a build a 350 from ground up..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 05:46 PM~9220850
> *no... ill bring the cam tommorow..its not new engine, but a new used...
> come help hoe..
> original 305..
> ...


im sick bitch.. u know how i help anyway... point and tell yall to loosen this and tighten that :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2007, 03:57 PM~9220053
> *them gold centers are only 14's.. aint worth much.. give you $200, just cause we homies..  but i'd be overpaying.. i think.
> *


bitch please, u crampin my style :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 05:47 PM~9220859
> *im sick bitch.. u know how i help anyway... point and tell yall to loosen this and tighten that  :biggrin:
> *


lol
asshole..
im doing it by myself anyways..

beside me and my daddy..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 05:48 PM~9220868
> *lol
> asshole..
> im doing it by myself anyways..
> ...


lol... if i feel a lil better ill come through and help ya black ass out... dont let ya dad mistake ya black ass fopr the oil and put u in the engine :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, Gallo, *cartier01*,* HOUSTONECOCHINA*
:wave:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

waz up cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 13 2007, 05:57 PM~9220937
> *waz up cali
> *


same shit different day... hows everything with u??


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 06:00 PM~9220960
> *same shit different day... hows everything with u??
> *



I thought you were on your way to SIC house to help him out


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

just working


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Nov 13 2007, 06:03 PM~9220993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 07:07 PM~9221019
> *i said IF i feel better which means not to day coming from me.. :biggrin:
> 
> *


Lazzzzzzy :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 05:55 PM~9220921
> *lol... if i feel a lil better ill come through and help ya black ass out... dont let ya dad mistake ya black ass fopr the oil and put u in the engine  :biggrin:
> *


nawi dont need your help anyway, but then again your nappy ass hair will make some good floor dry..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 13 2007, 05:44 PM~9220832
> *like da avatar u have
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 05:55 PM~9220921
> *lol... if i feel a lil better ill come through and help ya black ass out... dont let ya dad mistake ya black ass fopr the oil and put u in the engine  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 13 2007, 06:08 PM~9221028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist and my shit aint nappy :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, 84 BLAZER, Medusa,* DISTURBED*, lone star
:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 07:20 PM~9221136
> *:uh:
> thats racist and my shit aint nappy  :uh:
> *


 :nono: 
You saying that's racist, is racist.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

its me slimonthabumperrrrrr


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 13 2007, 06:22 PM~9221151
> *:nono:
> You saying that's racist, is racist.
> *


how would u know about racism... :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 06:55 PM~9220921
> *lol... if i feel a lil better ill come through and help ya black ass out... dont let ya dad mistake ya black ass fopr the oil and put u in the engine  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 07:23 PM~9221168
> *how would u  know about racism... :0
> *


There you go with those racist questions. :angry:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 07:13 PM~9221073
> *nawi dont need your help anyway, but then again your nappy ass hair will make some good floor dry..
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 13 2007, 06:25 PM~9221184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 13 2007, 06:26 PM~9221196
> *There you go with those racist questions.  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: ya whole club are racists


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 07:27 PM~9221210
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up sucka? damn u missed out on saturday at the shop....major cleaning.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 13 2007, 06:28 PM~9221227
> *whats up sucka? damn u missed out on saturday at the shop....major cleaning.
> *


glad i missed out... knowin u guys sic did all the work...ole racists ass people... yall goin to odessa i need a ride im gonna be drunk :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 02:32 PM~9219297
> *WELL LOOK WHAT THE LONE STAR CAME UP ON....
> 
> 4X GOLD 14X7 DAYTON BRAND NEW IN BOX WITH PAPERWORK TO REGISTER. NEVER MOUNTED, STILL HAVE THE OIL THAT DAYTON PUTS ON THE WHEELS, MADE IN 99.....BRAND NEW. ATTENTION ALL BIG BODY OWNERS
> ...


all those fleetwoods on the street and no one wants to step up their game


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 06:29 PM~9221234
> *all those fleetwoods on the street and no one wants to step up their game
> *


its houston remember... :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 12 2007, 11:19 PM~9214591
> *any body here owns this car
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW WHO OWNS IT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 07:29 PM~9221233
> *glad i missed out... knowin u guys sic did all the work...ole racists ass people... yall goin to odessa i need a ride im gonna be drunk  :biggrin:
> *


lol, no actually the handicap did most of the work......i dont think we are going to odessa.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 13 2007, 06:31 PM~9221253
> *I KNOW WHO OWNS IT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no snitchin slim :no: :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 06:30 PM~9221240
> *its houston remember... :uh:
> *


that doesnt mean anything i know theres some riders out there who take pride in their low. i know i do.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 13 2007, 07:31 PM~9221253
> *I KNOW WHO OWNS IT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Some guy from Houston. :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 13 2007, 06:31 PM~9221254
> *lol, no actually the handicap did most of the work......i dont think we are going to odessa.....
> *


sit him in the front seat with u and i bet he kick yo ass :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

94 CAPRICE (HONEST HUSTLE) COMMING SOON FUCK DAT ITS ALREADY HERE DID U SEE THA BACK WINDOW?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 07:32 PM~9221265
> *that doesnt mean anything i know theres some riders out there who take pride in their low. i know i do.
> *


well if i take ur money this weekend, ill buy some raffle tix, and i dont even have a car.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 13 2007, 06:33 PM~9221281
> *94 CAPRICE (HONEST HUSTLE) COMMING SOON FUCK DAT ITS ALREADY HERE DID U SEE THA BACK WINDOW?
> *


sorry havent seen it yet :dunno: pics or it didnt happen.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 06:29 PM~9221234
> *all those fleetwoods on the street and no one wants to step up their game
> *


REAL RIDERS ROLL 13'S !! :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 07:33 PM~9221277
> *sit him in the front seat with u and i bet he kick yo ass  :biggrin:
> *


 sorry this aint training day.....oh handicap finally got a job....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 13 2007, 06:34 PM~9221287
> *well if i take ur money this weekend, ill buy some raffle tix, and i dont even have a car.....
> *


yall m/f aint gonna show up. so i aint even making plans....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 08:34 PM~9221290
> *sorry havent seen it yet  :dunno:  pics or it didnt happen.. :biggrin:
> *


NOT RESPONSABLE FOR DAMAGED MONITORS OR VISION........THAT CHROME HOUSE IS OFF DA CHAIN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 13 2007, 06:36 PM~9221301
> *sorry this aint training day.....oh handicap finally got a job....
> *


where he work i need a hookup :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 07:36 PM~9221303
> *yall m/f aint gonna show up. so i aint even making plans....
> *


hey i always show up....its them other fools.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 13 2007, 06:37 PM~9221315
> *NOT RESPONSABLE FOR DAMAGED MONITORS OR VISION........THAT CHROME HOUSE IS OFF DA CHAIN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 07:37 PM~9221316
> *where he work i need a hookup :biggrin:
> *


at a ford dealership off of 290......not too far from ur crib


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 13 2007, 08:38 PM~9221320
> *hey i always show up....its them other fools.....
> *


STOP SNITCHIN *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 13 2007, 06:39 PM~9221332
> *at a ford dealership off of 290......not too far from ur crib
> *


 :0 maybe he will cut the regal and slap the 13s back on it.. then he can call it a lowrider


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 13 2007, 06:39 PM~9221334
> *STOP SNITCHIN *****
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

real talk :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 13 2007, 07:39 PM~9221334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, he wants to get a regal with t-tops to put 13's and cut....something to have fun with


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 13 2007, 06:44 PM~9221377
> *not my fault truth hurts, and when u do show up u fall alseep on the couch...lol
> :0
> naw, he wants to get a regal with t-tops to put 13's and cut....something to have fun with
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 13 2007, 06:20 PM~9221136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.. i aint do shit really..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 13 2007, 07:09 PM~9220582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aight, $300


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 06:48 PM~9221406
> *bullshit..
> im a use your head to sand my car
> thats cuz we got all the races in it
> ...


u aint gon never sand ya car... :biggrin: whatever u say token *****... everybody gotta know one so they can say they not racist..(homer pimpson).. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 06:50 PM~9221432
> *u aint gon never sand ya car... :biggrin:  whatever u say token *****... everybody gotta know one so they can say they not racist..(homer pimpson).. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 06:58 PM~9221501
> *:uh:
> *


DID YOU WALK YOUR A$$ TO THE STORE?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Nov 13 2007, 07:04 PM~9221547
> *DID YOU WALK YOUR A$$ TO THE STORE?
> *


sure did


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 07:09 PM~9221579
> *sure did
> *


SHOULD OF PUT ON YOUR SKATES......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Nov 13 2007, 07:10 PM~9221586
> *SHOULD OF PUT ON YOUR SKATES......... :biggrin:
> *


lol.. to tired for that shit.. i would of bust my ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2007, 07:20 PM~9221667
> *lol.. to tired for that shit.. i would of bust my ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 11:12 AM~9217836
> *1 for 20, 3 for 50.  :0
> *


i want one


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 13 2007, 09:39 PM~9222315
> *i want one
> *


baller like yo self can afford 3...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2007, 08:46 PM~9222384
> *baller like yo self can afford 3...
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2007, 09:46 PM~9222384
> *baller like yo self can afford 3...
> *


you can afford all of them :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 13 2007, 10:10 PM~9222632
> *you can afford all of them  :0
> *


THEN MAYBE YOU CAN TRADE ME THE GOLD D'S YOU HAVE :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 13 2007, 09:10 PM~9222632
> *you can afford all of them  :0
> *


ill just buy the rims off of him...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 13 2007, 09:26 PM~9222768
> *ill just buy the rims off of him...
> *


WHICH ONES. ???? LET ME KNOW


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*, impala65

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 08:29 PM~9221234
> *all those fleetwoods on the street and no one wants to step up their game
> *


whats the ticket? I have two sets but I like gold :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* ridenlow84*
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2007, 10:11 PM~9223187
> *whats the ticket? I have two sets but I like gold :cheesy:
> *


get my top done in canvas, in working order, and u can have em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 10:38 PM~9223401
> *get my top done in canvas, in working order, and u can have em
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 11:44 PM~9223442
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2007, 10:34 PM~9223386
> *2 Members: cali rydah, ridenlow84
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


exactly


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2007, 12:38 AM~9223401
> *get my top done in canvas, in working order, and u can have em
> *


kinda steep........ :biggrin: I thought Frankie was doing your top??? (cuz you dont trust my work)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2007, 10:56 PM~9223521
> *kinda steep........ :biggrin:  I thought Frankie was doing your top??? (cuz you dont trust my work)
> *


hes doing my interior. the car is in my garage, next step is the top....waiting on samples of the material used so i can start lookin for top...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2007, 12:57 AM~9223530
> *hes doing my interior. the car is in my garage, next step is the top....waiting on samples of the material used so i can start lookin for top...
> *


Ive got books of samples but you dont like the west side remember :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2007, 11:03 PM~9223559
> *Ive got books of samples but you dont like the west side remember :uh:
> *


and i got 4 daytons......so let me know, u got my number


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2007, 01:04 AM~9223567
> *and i got 4 daytons......so let me know, u got my number
> *


I do seats too..... Too bad you like road trips to SA so much.... Oh and Ive had the same # since 1998 and youve had it atleast half that time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i own stock in i-10 highway, i like to check up on the freeway make sure its nice..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2007, 01:10 AM~9223589
> *i own stock in i-10 highway, i like to check up on the freeway make sure its nice..
> *


you need a reflecto vest? I have stock in them :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 13 2007, 10:47 PM~9223458
> *exactly
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

By stock I mean cases of stolen ones from my company. Im gonna shut them down one hot mop n reflecto vest at a time :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

POSTING THIS UP FOR MY HOMIE...I SCOPED IT OUT THE OTHER DAY AND THE CARPET WAS WORN SO WOULD NEED REPLACING. OTHER THEN THAT INTERIOR SHOULD CLEAN UP FAIRLY GOOD. I DID SEE A BUBBLE ARISING FROM UNDER THE VINYL TOP BUT BESIDES THAT THE PAINT WAS IN GOOD SHAPE. CAR RUNS GOOD WITH LOTS OF NEW PARTS... HIS # IS 832-887-5712 IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED IN A 1983 CUTLASS WITH T-TOPS

HE IS ASKING $1,500 FIRM 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/469961766.html


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hey LIV4VERTLACS ARE WE RIDING THIS WEEKEND TO THE PARK OR WHAT? BET THE CADI GOT ALL KINDS OF DUST ON IT......ME AND THE HOMIE WITH THE LINCON FROM ROLLERZ GONNA ROLL AND MABEY TWO OTHER HOMIES


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Wednesday, it came out like crap and I didn't get to finish it but here it is.


















Scanned.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2007, 06:59 AM~9224665
> *Wednesday, it came out like crap and I didn't get to finish it but here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
i havent even did mines yet.. didnt know we was surpose to start.. ill try to finish one up tonight.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2007, 07:59 AM~9224665
> *Wednesday, it came out like crap and I didn't get to finish it but here it is.
> 
> 
> ...



Scanned?!? you have a large format scanner pr you scan in sections and piece together?! :0

LOOKS GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2007, 07:45 AM~9224858
> *Scanned?!? you have a large format scanner pr you scan in sections and piece together?! :0
> 
> LOOKS GOOD!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks,  I do have a large format scanner.... but it is done on 11x17 paper. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2007, 08:54 AM~9224896
> *Thanks,   I do have a large format scanner.... but it is done on 11x17 paper.  :biggrin:
> *



Oh? Wow....theres alot of intricate detail for being on tabloid size paper. Yeah I had touched up a portrait for a co-worker that had some smoke and water damage from a house fire but I had to scan it in sections, then piece together and try to get colors to match before editing anything....I didnt wanna pay to get it scanned since they werent paying me anything for this favor. She got fired before I got to deliver it. :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2007, 08:01 AM~9224922
> *Oh?  Wow....theres alot of intricate detail for being on tabloid size paper.  Yeah I had touched up a portrait for a co-worker that had some smoke and water damage from a house fire but I had to scan it in sections, then piece together and try to get colors to match before editing anything....I didnt wanna pay to get it scanned since they werent paying me anything for this favor.  She got fired before I got to deliver it. :uh:
> *


Actually, I didn't realize it but it is smaller. It's 8 1/2 x 14 paper, check it out as compared to an 11x17.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2007, 09:12 AM~9224974
> *Actually, I didn't realize it but it is smaller. It's 8 1/2 x 14 paper, check it out as compared to an 11x17.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh even moreso on the level of detail for an 8.5x14" Legal size sheet. Is it regular old typing paper or a thicker bright white photo paper to help the colors stand out more?!?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 14 2007, 04:43 AM~9224407
> *hey LIV4VERTLACS ARE WE RIDING THIS WEEKEND TO THE PARK OR WHAT? BET THE CADI GOT ALL KINDS OF DUST ON IT......ME AND THE HOMIE WITH THE LINCON FROM ROLLERZ GONNA ROLL AND MABEY TWO OTHER HOMIES
> *


Darn, you're up early. :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2007, 08:29 AM~9225061
> *Ahhh even moreso on the level of detail for an 8.5x14" Legal size sheet.  Is it regular old typing paper or a thicker bright white photo paper to help the colors stand out more?!?
> *



Regular paper, off the copier machine... and expo & sharpie brand markers.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone have some clean chrome 13x7's for sale?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2007, 07:59 AM~9224665
> *Wednesday, it came out like crap and I didn't get to finish it but here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
Nice twice


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

does anyone have a good 3.8 motor for a cutty or a 4.3 L for sale....prefer to hear it running! ANYONE? thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 14 2007, 10:32 AM~9225083
> *Darn, you're up early. :uh:
> *


headed to work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here are the chrome 88 spokes. the spinners are china, in OK shape. the wheels are a strong 9 out of 10. not rusted... just need cleaning and tires.. nice wheels.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2007, 03:29 PM~9227731
> *here are the chrome 88 spokes. the spinners are china, in OK shape. the wheels are a strong 9 out of 10. not rusted... just need cleaning and tires.. nice wheels.....
> 
> 
> ...


let me get them :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2007, 07:59 AM~9224665
> *Wednesday, it came out like crap and I didn't get to finish it but here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


si. looks damn good. I may have mine done tonight, been getting home late from work... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Nov 14 2007, 08:59 AM~9224665
> *Wednesday, it came out like crap and I didn't get to finish it but here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


Hook me up with some grafiti art for my garage and i'll pay you $


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got my motor in.. runs good..
thanks bigj81 from baytown..


ill try to start my graffiti peice now


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2007, 02:29 PM~9227731
> *here are the chrome 88 spokes. the spinners are china, in OK shape. the wheels are a strong 9 out of 10. not rusted... just need cleaning and tires.. nice wheels.....
> 
> 
> ...


 price


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 05:44 PM~9229112
> *i got my motor in.. runs good..
> thanks bigj81 from baytown..
> ill try to start my graffiti peice now
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2007, 11:08 PM~9223582
> *I do seats too..... Too bad you like road trips to SA so much.... Oh and Ive had the same # since 1998 and youve had it atleast half that time
> *


YOU DONT ANSWER !! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 09:33 PM~9229999
> *YOU DONT ANSWER !!  :cheesy:
> *


x 11111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 06:58 PM~9229235
> *price
> *


 :nono: go away dave :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm: WAT MAYNE!!JUST CLOCKED IN.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 09:33 PM~9229999
> *YOU DONT ANSWER !!  :cheesy:
> *


homies got a point there


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 14 2007, 07:54 PM~9230160
> *:nono: go away dave :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 14 2007, 07:33 PM~9229999
> *YOU DONT ANSWER !!  :cheesy:
> *



He ran out of prepaid cell minutes!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I HAVE A SET OF FENDER SKIRTS FOR SALE , THEY ARE FOR A BIG BODY CADDY 93, 94....IM GOING TO TRY AND POST A PIC OF THEM DONT KNOW IF I CAN MAKE IT WORK BUT ILL TRY...THEY ARE IN GOOD CONDITIONS AKING $150 FOR BOTH O.B.O THANKS







ANYBODY!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I ALSO HAVE SOME PARTS FOR A 90 CADDY, HEADER IS OK NEEDS SOME WORK, LIGHTS HAVE SOME SMALL CHIPS..







.ASKING $250 FOR AVERYTHING


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HERE IS ANOTHER PIC..SOMEONE TAKE THIS OFF MY HANDS.THANKS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 07:44 PM~9229112
> *i got my motor in.. runs good..
> thanks bigj81 from baytown..
> ill try to start my graffiti peice now
> *


well, if you think el sicko ready to race against the shocker.. just give the word.. and dont' be skurred like slim was wif the fire cheif


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 14 2007, 09:36 PM~9230022
> *x 11111111111111111111111111111111111111110000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :angry:
> *


text me! lol! cheap ass!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 08:49 PM~9230517
> *text me! lol! cheap ass!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much u got dave/fredo...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2007, 08:43 PM~9230458
> *well, if you think el sicko ready to race against the shocker..    just give the word..  and dont' be skurred like slim was wif the fire cheif
> *


ive raced a "impala" with a lt1.. i kept up for a lil bit.. then once he kicked in.. he pulled away from me...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 11:02 PM~9230627
> *ive raced a "impala" with a lt1.. i kept up for a lil bit.. then once he kicked in.. he pulled away from me...
> *


race a NorthStar :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 10:51 PM~9230534
> *:roflmao:
> *


You going this weekend?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 09:02 PM~9230627
> *ive raced a "impala" with a lt1.. i kept up for a lil bit.. then once he kicked in.. he pulled away from me...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 09:05 PM~9230639
> *You going this weekend?
> *



sure what time u wonna roll?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2007, 08:54 PM~9230569
> *how much u got dave/fredo...
> *



$$$.00


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:06 PM~9230646
> *sure what time u wonna roll?
> *


I want to but I really have alot of work to do.... Money to be made.... If I go Ill spend :biggrin: When you headed out and coming home? Monday??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 09:04 PM~9230637
> *race a NorthStar :cheesy:
> *


i aint racin shit.. my truck is a low..
not a hot rod..

sum idiot white boy in a mustang kept trying to race me going down edgebrook..
what wrong with ya people b


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2007, 09:54 PM~9230569
> *how much u got dave/fredo...
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 09:12 PM~9230713
> *I want to but I really have alot of work to do.... Money to be made.... If I go Ill spend :biggrin: When you headed out and coming home? Monday??
> *


we not talking about the samething... I was going to Odessa but Pat decided to fly and not drive..and i got to get ready to fry some turkeys


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 14 2007, 09:20 PM~9230768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 14 2007, 09:54 PM~9230160
> *:nono: go away dave :biggrin:
> *




and fix ur cawdillac :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 09:25 PM~9230813
> *and fix ur cawdillac :uh:
> *


4 Members: chevylo97, *rivistyle,* Torres, cali rydah


here we go


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:25 PM~9230815
> *4 Members: chevylo97, rivistyle, Torres, cali rydah
> here we go
> *



:biggrin: 

i gotta doo wut i gotta doo


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 09:25 PM~9230813
> *and fix ur cawdillac :uh:
> *



scored some blk pillowtops  anyone wonna buy my current leather blk seats?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:23 PM~9230801
> *we not talking about the samething... I was going to Odessa but Pat decided to fly and not drive..and i got to get ready to fry some turkeys
> *


Thats what I was talkin about....... Must be nice to ball like Patty :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

put em in the work truck and you'll be pretty fly for a fat guy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:26 PM~9230830
> *scored some blk pillowtops   anyone wonna buy my current leather blk seats?
> *


he called me last night and told me....... Fkin ballers :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:27 PM~9230838
> *Thats what I was talkin about....... Must be nice to ball like Patty :cheesy:
> *



foo' how you figga?????????????

i work for g&w service, co. you know we some broke ******


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2007, 11:18 PM~9230758
> *i aint racin shit.. my truck is a low..
> not a hot rod..
> 
> ...


Nuthin wrong with a low you can mash on when you need to


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 09:27 PM~9230838
> *Thats what I was talkin about....... Must be nice to ball like Patty :cheesy:
> *



it's all that scrap metal he be hustling


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 09:29 PM~9230847
> *he called me last night and told me....... Fkin ballers :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 11:29 PM~9230853
> *foo' how you figga?????????????
> 
> i work for g&w service, co.  you know we some broke ******
> *


you get my crap back???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:30 PM~9230864
> *Nuthin wrong with a low you can mash on when you need to
> *



i remember this fool doin burnouts on 14x7 daytons on richmond back in the day in that blue lac :uh: 




> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 11:31 PM
> QUOTE(Liv4Lacs @ Nov 14 2007, 09:27 PM)
> Thats what I was talkin about....... Must be nice to ball like Patty
> 
> ...



b.s. :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 09:29 PM~9230853
> *foo' how you figga?????????????
> 
> i work for g&w service, co.  you know we some broke ******
> *


 i got paid for my finger foo :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 09:30 PM~9230864
> *Nuthin wrong with a low you can mash on when you need to
> *


oh yea.. that bitch moves..
burning tires from a dead stop..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:31 PM~9230873
> *it's all that scrap metal he be hustling
> *


C&D!!! :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:32 PM~9230886
> *you get my crap back???
> *



you gonna have to go down there foolio. i been gettin off at 4 this week and i gotta feelin its gonna be a late one tomorrow  

shut up dave, i think opie is scurrd nowadays, he been behavin.

goin to odessa on friday and will be out ALL WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Nov 14 2007, 11:32 PM~9230887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:39 PM~9230932
> *That mufuggin 5.7! I miss those days :biggrin: thay tried to car jack me for that car too........ fkers! lol!!
> :uh:
> *



and dave got stuck in the window of bojoes impala, thought we was gonna have to go to fiesta and get some butter.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 09:37 PM~9230914
> *you gonna have to go down there foolio.  i been gettin off at 4 this week and i gotta feelin its gonna be a late one tomorrow
> 
> shut up dave, i think opie is scurrd nowadays, he been behavin.
> ...




yup big brother is watching sum stupid cunt in league city called in on me 2day, she said trash flew out of my truck and hit her car. b/c her i almost got bust going home 1 hour early. :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 09:41 PM~9230950
> *and dave got stuck in the window of bojoes impala, thought we was gonna have to go to fiesta and get some butter.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was ready to give them asshole an ass whippin that night. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:42 PM~9230953
> *yup big brother is watching  sum stupid cunt in league city called in on me 2day,  she trash flew out of my truck and hit her car. b/c her i almost got bust going home 1 hour early. :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

holy shit, on willowbend today we was puttin in a 5 ton and me and the crane were set up. this bitch got mad and called us assholes. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:44 PM~9230971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i was ready to give them asshole an ass whippin that night. :biggrin:
> *


that wasnt the night of the jackin that was the tire bar incident


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:46 PM~9230995
> *that wasnt the night of the jackin that was the tire bar incident
> *



:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 09:46 PM~9230995
> *that wasnt the night of the jackin that was the tire bar incident
> *



:yessad: the jacking was my momo's house?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:26 PM~9230830
> *scored some blk pillowtops   anyone wonna buy my current leather blk seats?
> 
> 
> ...


maybe


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:49 PM~9231024
> *:yessad:  they stole my twinkies by momo's house.   *




:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:49 PM~9231024
> *:yessad:  the jacking was my momo's house?
> *


they didnt know the 91 in the hood. only the 84. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2007, 09:49 PM~9231026
> *maybe
> *



lonestar says u aint got no $$$ :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:51 PM~9231047
> ****** i got ALL the dough, sara lee, rainbow, h.e.b., wuteva :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 09:50 PM~9231037
> *:0
> *



do u always have your mouth open everytime you talk about my twinkie?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 11:53 PM~9231062
> *:uh:
> *


This post has been edited by chevylo97: Today, 11:51 PM :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:54 PM~9231074
> *do u always have your mouth open everytime you talk about my twinkie?
> *



no, thats my imitation of you in vince's office :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 09:55 PM~9231083
> *no, thats my imitation of you in vince's office :biggrin:
> *



but at least i'm not under his desk like u :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:58 PM~9231104
> *but at least i'm not under his desk like u :biggrin:
> *



thats wut i meant beesh :uh: 

i'm out hoe, think i get this beautiful stayin up late??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 15 2007, 12:02 AM~9231127
> *thats wut i meant beesh :uh:
> 
> i'm out hoe, think i get this beautiful stayin up late??
> *


try workin nights


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 14 2007, 10:02 PM~9231127
> *thats wut i meant beesh :uh:
> 
> i'm out hoe, think i get this beautiful stayin up late??
> *


 pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:39 PM~9230932
> *That mufuggin 5.7! I miss those days :biggrin: thay tried to car jack me for that car too........ fkers! lol!!
> :uh:
> *


white boys are always easy pickins everybody know they can't fight


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 10:15 PM~9231201
> *pussy
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 14 2007, 11:51 PM~9231047
> *lonestar says u aint got no $$$ :biggrin:
> *


fk loadstar


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 14 2007, 09:20 PM~9230768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MORE THAN I GOT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 12:17 AM~9231226
> *THATS MORE THAN I GOT
> *


working on my stack.. should be up like this soon..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2007, 10:18 PM~9231236
> *working on my stack..  should be up like this soon..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 12:16 AM~9231214
> *white boys are always easy pickins    everybody know they can't fight
> *


so easy they didnt get shit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 10:22 PM~9231270
> *so easy they didnt get shit
> *


they had sympathy for ya


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 12:23 AM~9231281
> *they had sympathy for ya
> *


lol.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2007, 10:16 PM~9231214
> *white boys are always easy pickins    everybody know they can't fight
> *


fat people too :biggrin: they cant move fast enough


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 15 2007, 12:23 AM~9231281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i got guns..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2007, 10:31 PM~9231320
> *naw, it wasn't like he had an impala..
> thats why i got guns..
> *


probably thought he was jus drivin somebody grandma lac o somethin just for that night


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 12:36 AM~9231369
> *probably thought he was jus drivin somebody grandma lac o somethin just for that night
> *


On daytons


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 10:37 PM~9231376
> *On daytons
> *


GANGSTA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 12:42 AM~9231412
> *GANGSTA
> *


that was in 96 :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll were ballaz in 96.. i was broke. 








wait, i'm still broke.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 01:32 AM~9231695
> *ya'll were ballaz in 96.. i was broke.
> wait, i'm still broke.
> *


I was never ballin..... I traded a cadillac grille and a busted ass bumper kit for those D'z, Black dude hadem and wanted swangas. he was happy to get what I had. :biggrin: He was like "Im almost slabbed out" I even sold him some bald ass vogues a few weeks later.... lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 10:43 PM~9231423
> *that was in 96 :|
> *


DAMM IN 96 I WAS SAVIN UP FOR MY 144 SPOKE RIMS FOR MY BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:48 PM~9231770
> *I was never ballin..... I traded a cadillac grille and a busted ass bumper kit for those D'z, Black dude hadem and wanted swangas. he was happy to get what I had. :biggrin: He was like "Im almost slabbed out" I even sold him some bald ass vogues a few weeks later....  lol
> *


DAM DUDE BEEN HUSSLIN LAC PARTS SINCE WAY BACK IN DA WAY BACK...........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 01:48 AM~9231771
> *:biggrin:
> DAMM IN 96 I WAS SAVIN UP FOR MY 144 SPOKE RIMS FOR MY BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont you think I already know Im old


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 14 2007, 11:50 PM~9231781
> *dont you think I already know Im old
> *


OH........JUST RUBBIN IT IN DATS ALL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 01:49 AM~9231777
> *DAM DUDE BEEN HUSSLIN LAC PARTS SINCE WAY BACK IN DA WAY BACK...........
> *


Bought my 1st lac in 93 for $400 bux I started re-building theft recovery cadillacs in 95


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 12:00 AM~9231829
> *Bought my 1st lac in 93 for $400 bux I started re-building theft recovery cadillacs in 95
> *


THAT EXPLAINS IT ALL.................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 02:03 AM~9231843
> *THAT EXPLAINS IT ALL.................
> *


lol uffin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Members: RAGALAC, mac2lac

ANOTHER LAC BOY IN DA HOUSE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

THINK I WAS LIK 13 WHEN MY UNC HAD A 83 COUPE........ WANTED ONE EVER SINCE ONLY REASON I PICKED UP A FLEET CUZ THEY WERE SO MUCH EASIER AND IN BETTER CONDITION TO FIND....... BUT NEXT PROJECT GOTA B A COUPE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 01:10 AM~9231867
> *Members: RAGALAC, mac2lac
> 
> ANOTHER LAC BOY IN DA HOUSE
> *


 :biggrin: 

what's up homie.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 IT'S BEGUN :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 12:15 AM~9231891
> *:biggrin:
> 
> what's up homie.....
> *


NOT MUCH JUST BEING A ZOMBIE HERE AINT LIKE I REALLY GOTA SCHEDULE IN DA MORNIN SO FUCK IT :biggrin: 


LAC LOOKED GOD AT LOS MAG JUICE ANYTIME SOON??????(KNOW U PROBABLY TIRED OF THAT QUESTION)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 12:21 AM~9231917
> *:0 IT'S BEGUN :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 AND THERES MY FUCKN ANSWER!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 15 2007, 01:21 AM~9231920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  ....YOU STILL GOT SOME LAC PARTS FOR SALE?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 12:24 AM~9231930
> *THANK YOU HOMIE.....YEAH.....WORKIN SOME PICS I TOOK TONIGHT OF THE TEARDOWN OF THE REAR... :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:   ....YOU STILL GOT SOME LAC PARTS FOR SALE?
> *


SHEEEEEEESH ALOT OF SHIT GONE BUT LET ME KNOW WAT U NEED AND ILL LET U KNOW


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 01:25 AM~9231932
> *SHEEEEEEESH ALOT OF SHIT GONE BUT LET ME KNOW WAT U NEED AND ILL LET U KNOW
> *


SHIT IT MIGHT BE EASIER TO TELL ME WHAT YOU GOT LEFT....PM ME YOUR #


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

SUP TITO....HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE>>??

I NEED TO HIT YOU UP TOO ON SOME LAC PARTS......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 12:27 AM~9231937
> *SHIT IT MIGHT BE EASIER TO TELL ME WHAT YOU GOT LEFT....PM ME YOUR #
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 02:14 AM~9231886
> *THINK I WAS LIK 13 WHEN MY UNC HAD A 83 COUPE........ WANTED ONE EVER SINCE ONLY REASON I PICKED UP A FLEET CUZ THEY WERE SO MUCH EASIER AND IN BETTER CONDITION TO FIND....... BUT NEXT PROJECT GOTA B A COUPE
> *


Let me know when your ready


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sup mike, shit just let me know...make a list and im goin 2 cameron this week and ill c what i can got on da lac...just let me know..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 15 2007, 01:29 AM~9231946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL HOMIE.....I'LL GET AT YOU SOON.....HOW'S THINGS GOIN??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCK IT TIME FOR MEEEEEEE MEEEEEEESSSS TILL MANANA PEEPS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

JUST WORKIN ON A LIL SOMETHIN FOR NOW.....SOME REINFORCEMENTS, CHAIN BRIDGE.....MAYBE A LIL CHROME....NOTHING MAJOR.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 01:34 AM~9231962
> *FUCK IT TIME FOR MEEEEEEE MEEEEEEESSSS TILL MANANA PEEPS
> *


BRUSH YOU TEETH AND SAY YOUR PRAYERS MIJO....... :biggrin: ....

LATER HOMIE....I'LL CALL YOU TOMORROW


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

shit everything goin alright....we should be havin our toys 4 tots show in december, but ill get u sum flyers pretty soon....hows things goin towards ur way?? So u workin on da Lac already??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 15 2007, 01:38 AM~9231979
> *shit everything goin alright....we should be havin our toys 4 tots show in december, but ill get u sum flyers pretty soon....hows things goin towards ur way?? So u workin on da Lac already??
> *



COOL HOMIE....LET ME KNOW....SEE IF WE CAN MAKE IT.....

AHHHH....THINGS GOIN OK....GOT SOME SICK BABIES, BUT MIJA IS GETTING BETTER.....ALEX IS REALLY SICK RIGHT NOW.....HOPE THEY GET BETTER SOON....DAMN STOMACH VIRUS....I FEEL LIKE QUE ME VA PEGAR EL CHORRRROSS....HAHAHAHA......
JUST TRYIN TO MAKE ENDS MEET......

YEAH.....JUST A LIL SOMETHIN.....GOT TIRED OF IT JUST SITTIN THERE....TIME FOR A CHANGE.....NOTHING MAJOR......I GOT A PISTON....BUT I THINK I'M GONNA SELL IT.....YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT.....SOMETHIN SIMPLE....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 01:41 AM~9231991
> *COOL HOMIE....LET ME KNOW....SEE IF WE CAN MAKE IT.....
> 
> AHHHH....THINGS GOIN OK....GOT SOME SICK BABIES, BUT MIJA IS GETTING BETTER.....ALEX IS REALLY SICK RIGHT NOW.....HOPE THEY GET BETTER SOON....DAMN STOMACH VIRUS....I FEEL LIKE QUE ME VA PEGAR EL CHORRRROSS....HAHAHAHA......
> ...



:0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 01:41 AM~9231991
> *COOL HOMIE....LET ME KNOW....SEE IF WE CAN MAKE IT.....
> 
> AHHHH....THINGS GOIN OK....GOT SOME SICK BABIES, BUT MIJA IS GETTING BETTER.....ALEX IS REALLY SICK RIGHT NOW.....HOPE THEY GET BETTER SOON....DAMN STOMACH VIRUS....I FEEL LIKE QUE ME VA PEGAR EL CHORRRROSS....HAHAHAHA......
> ...



Damn, sorry 2 hear bout da kids, hope they get better.....yeah it looks like you puttin a lil work n2 it, lookin good though...u gonna reinforce and chrome da rear end or just reinforce?? yeah im workin on a set up myself, tryin 2 get sumthin clean, and i also was thinkin of puttin 2gether a baddass front pump 2gether but make it look clean...after the end of the year ill be workin on my shit, shouldnt take me but bout a month 2 get it 2gether da way i want it...im 4 sure gonna try and have it 2gether b4 next show season....after da magnificos show i was ridin 2 da gas station and a lincoln started hoppin, so dat kind of made me wanna do a lil sumthin 2 it, we will see though... but shit just hit me up and let me know what ya need..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 15 2007, 01:48 AM~9232012
> *Damn, sorry 2 hear bout da kids, hope they get better.....yeah it looks like you puttin a lil work n2 it, lookin good though...u gonna reinforce and chrome da rear end or just reinforce??  yeah im workin on a set up myself, tryin 2 get sumthin clean, and i also was thinkin of puttin 2gether a baddass front pump 2gether but make it look clean...after the end of the year ill be workin on my shit, shouldnt take me but bout a month 2 get it 2gether da way i want it...im 4 sure gonna try and have it 2gether b4 next show season....after da magnificos show i was ridin 2 da gas station and a lincoln started hoppin, so dat kind of made me wanna do a lil sumthin 2 it, we will see though... but shit just hit me up and let me know what ya need..... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MAN.....PRECIATE IT....I HATE WHEN THEY ARE SICK....

GONNA REINFORCE IT FOR NOW....CHROME IT LATER....REINFORCE THE FRAME TOO....FRONT PUMP IS GOING TO BE A CCE FUERTE PUMP.....ALL ONE INCH OUT WITH ADEX....THAT'S WHAT I WAS GOING TO PUT THE PISTON ON, BUT I WANT TO SEE WHAT I WILL DO WITHOUT IT FIRST....8 BATTERIES....2 CCE COMPS TO THE BACK.....I HAVE SOME CHROME AND SOME GOLD STEEL BRAIDED RETURN HOSES THAT I'VE HAD FOR YEARS NOW FROM MY OLD SETUP.....

I DON'T WANNA FK THIS ONE UP LIKE I DID MY OTHER LAC......SO I'M GONNA TRY TO DO IT RIGHT......LUIS IS PUTTIN IN SOME GOOD WORK ON THE LAC, SO I KNOW IT SHOULD BE GOOD TO GO......AND YES I'VE MISSED HITTIN SWITCHES AND CLOWNIN.....YOU KNOW I TOOK THAT RED LAC ON MANY ROAD TRIPS TO CLOWN...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WHO'S DOIN YOUR SETUP?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll were still ballaz.compared to what i was rollin in 96..

73 vw beetle.. with these kinda rims..15x5.. and bought em used.  lol


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 01:30 AM~9232168
> *ya'll were still ballaz.compared to what i was rollin in 96..
> 
> 73 vw beetle..  with these kinda rims..15x5..  and bought em used.    lol
> ...



you were ballin'...................2 piece forged vw rims were and still are expensive.... (at least the real BBS rims are) and 15" rims back in the mid 90's was like 22's nowadays... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

breakin boyz off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 12:36 AM~9231970
> *JUST WORKIN ON A LIL SOMETHIN FOR NOW.....SOME REINFORCEMENTS, CHAIN BRIDGE.....MAYBE A LIL CHROME....NOTHING MAJOR.....
> 
> 
> ...


bout time, i mean u only had that same car like 10 yrs....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wasnt it a red one?!?! or the same one used to be red?!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good Day everyone.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 02:41 AM~9231991
> *COOL HOMIE....LET ME KNOW....SEE IF WE CAN MAKE IT.....
> 
> AHHHH....THINGS GOIN OK....GOT SOME SICK BABIES, BUT MIJA IS GETTING BETTER.....ALEX IS REALLY SICK RIGHT NOW.....HOPE THEY GET BETTER SOON....DAMN STOMACH VIRUS....I FEEL LIKE QUE ME VA PEGAR EL CHORRRROSS....HAHAHAHA......
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THAT PISTON! :biggrin: PM ME A PRICE :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 02:14 AM~9231886
> *THINK I WAS LIK 13 WHEN MY UNC HAD A 83 COUPE........ WANTED ONE EVER SINCE ONLY REASON I PICKED UP A FLEET CUZ THEY WERE SO MUCH EASIER AND IN BETTER CONDITION TO FIND....... BUT NEXT PROJECT GOTA B A COUPE
> *


CHOCHI HAS ONE FOR SALE! I DO TOO.......LET ME KNOW WHAT U WANNA DO! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 01:15 PM~9234052
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS CLEAN, KINDA LOOKS LIKE MY SETUP.....U SNEEKY :thumbsup: THATS ONE CLEAN SETUP BRO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 01:15 PM~9234052
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD. just needs a texas plate though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 10:48 AM~9233036
> *bout time, i mean u only had that same car like 10 yrs....
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 15 2007, 09:48 AM~9233036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 02:00 AM~9232062
> *THANKS MAN.....PRECIATE IT....I HATE WHEN THEY ARE SICK....
> 
> GONNA REINFORCE IT FOR NOW....CHROME IT LATER....REINFORCE THE FRAME TOO....FRONT PUMP IS GOING TO BE A CCE FUERTE PUMP.....ALL ONE INCH OUT WITH ADEX....THAT'S WHAT I WAS GOING TO PUT THE PISTON ON, BUT I WANT TO SEE WHAT I WILL DO WITHOUT IT FIRST....8 BATTERIES....2 CCE COMPS TO THE BACK.....I HAVE SOME CHROME AND SOME GOLD STEEL BRAIDED RETURN HOSES THAT I'VE HAD FOR YEARS NOW FROM MY OLD SETUP.....
> ...


Yeah i feel ya, i want a clean ass setup and sumthin dat does pretty good....im gonna make sure i reinforce the frame as much as i can, and ill probably put a bridge in it, i wanna make it pose.....it will probably be me and a homie from down here, and probably sum other homies....my homie is a older dude who built sum bad shit back in da day...u might have seen his ride around he got a 66 hot rod truck...real fuckin clean...but we probably gonna do sumthin....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 15 2007, 12:04 PM~9234404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT CONDOMS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 01:00 AM~9232062
> *THANKS MAN.....PRECIATE IT....I HATE WHEN THEY ARE SICK....
> 
> GONNA REINFORCE IT FOR NOW....CHROME IT LATER....REINFORCE THE FRAME TOO....FRONT PUMP IS GOING TO BE A CCE FUERTE PUMP.....ALL ONE INCH OUT WITH ADEX....THAT'S WHAT I WAS GOING TO PUT THE PISTON ON, BUT I WANT TO SEE WHAT I WILL DO WITHOUT IT FIRST....8 BATTERIES....2 CCE COMPS TO THE BACK.....I HAVE SOME CHROME AND SOME GOLD STEEL BRAIDED RETURN HOSES THAT I'VE HAD FOR YEARS NOW FROM MY OLD SETUP.....
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE A WEENIE SETUP.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 02:58 PM~9234778
> *SOUNDS LIKE A WEENIE SETUP.
> *


sounds similiar to yours :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 01:00 PM~9234790
> *sounds similiar to yours  :uh:
> *


i know... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 15 2007, 01:54 PM~9234745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup....it is....built by my homie and me..... this weenie may show up in your driveway.....so have the mustard ready ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone know anything about THIS car show?!? I just saw it posted in a bulletin on myspace.










:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a friend looking for some 14" Supremes in good condition....anyone know where to find some and how much?!?! Hit me up if you got the cell number


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 02:12 PM~9235258
> *nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: <---with my kids you don't play
> i'd rather brag about my kids accomplishments than a car i bought already built.... :uh:
> ***** if you only knew......my kids are my life......you'll see when you grow up man......don't worry......your balls will drop soon mijo....... :biggrin:
> ...


what does having kids have to do with growing up i dont have kids because i chose not to have kids. has nothing to do with growing up 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone have any old adel, la squares, adex copy parts or bad dumps?? i need parts.....let me know please....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Nov 15 2007, 04:12 PM~9235258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tejano? rock? aint this kinda show you been wanting? and "coverment"? either thats something i ain't heard of.. or someone at that skoo should learn how to use spellcheck. 



> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 15 2007, 05:03 PM~9235634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fakin da funk huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dj a-muthafuckin wall


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 05:20 PM~9235724
> *dj a-muthafuckin wall
> *


groupie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 15 2007, 04:46 PM~9235511
> *I have a friend looking for some 14" Supremes in good condition....anyone know where to find some and how much?!?!  Hit me up if you got the cell number
> *


kinda pricey for used.. might as well buy new..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...18477%26fvi%3D1


might as well buy new.. AWC makes replicas (not cragars)..

http://www.alliedwheel.com/series_67.html


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 04:16 PM~9235694
> *:0
> tejano? rock?  aint this kinda show you been wanting?  and "coverment"?    either thats something i ain't heard of.. or someone at that skoo should learn how to use spellcheck.
> agreed..  i'm 35.. two kids.. and aint grown up for shit..
> ...


Yeah and its says BLOOLINE tattoos instead of BLOODLINE ...I dunno who is responsible for it nor have i gone and may or may not consider going....just asking since its in the hood....like down the street from some...if anyone was going to swing by.




> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 15 2007, 04:20 PM~9235724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its for a homie of mine in Los Cochinos....his buddy wants to show at Autorama and is looking for some 14" Supremes I guess for a hotrod bomb by next wednesday. He is obviously looking for a good deal however I am sure he understands its short notice.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 15 2007, 04:03 PM~9235634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine aren't polished like someone else's i know......square bizness.......ya heard....... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 01:04 PM~9234404
> *LOOKS GOOD.  just needs a texas plate though
> *


and subs


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 01:41 AM~9231991
> *COOL HOMIE....LET ME KNOW....SEE IF WE CAN MAKE IT.....
> 
> AHHHH....THINGS GOIN OK....GOT SOME SICK BABIES, BUT MIJA IS GETTING BETTER.....ALEX IS REALLY SICK RIGHT NOW.....HOPE THEY GET BETTER SOON....DAMN STOMACH VIRUS....I FEEL LIKE QUE ME VA PEGAR EL CHORRRROSS....HAHAHAHA......
> ...


my two oldest sons just had a stomach virus.no chorro just throwing up everwhere.just lasted a day or two.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 15 2007, 03:56 PM~9235954
> *not putting yourself first is what i meant by it.......
> 
> takes a man to be a father....any asshole can have kids and not support them.....and i don't mean just money.....i mean by being there for them.....their achievements, awards.....them knowing you will protect them and hold them if they are scared......i would die for my kids......fk these cars......
> ...


wow that is so heart-felt. square business


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 15 2007, 04:18 PM~9236128
> *and subs
> *


yuck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 15 2007, 06:18 PM~9236128
> *and subs
> *


and led lights.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 05:50 PM~9236825
> *and led lights.
> *


thats funny cuz when i got the car it has subs and led lights and those were the first things to go.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 07:53 PM~9236861
> *thats funny cuz when i got the car it has subs and led lights and those were the first things to go.....
> *


dont forget the cool clear taillights.. those were gangsta


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *switches4life*, cali rydah

its the king of houston..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 07:25 PM~9237571
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: switches4life, cali rydah
> 
> ...


anything u want 4 crhistmas? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2007, 09:30 PM~9237615
> *anything u want 4 crhistmas? :biggrin:
> *


never believed in santa claus.. old man told me when i was lil.. not to fall for that fairy tale bullshit


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 15 2007, 02:23 PM~9235330
> *Anyone know anything about THIS car show?!? I just saw it posted in a bulletin on myspace.
> 
> 
> ...


could go there walking :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 07:32 PM~9237633
> *never believed in santa claus..  old man told me when i was lil.. not to fall for that fairy tale bullshit
> *


i did, but that mexican santa was too slick


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 15 2007, 04:23 PM~9235330
> *Anyone know anything about THIS car show?!? I just saw it posted in a bulletin on myspace.
> 
> 
> ...



i'll be in odessa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 15 2007, 05:55 PM~9235946
> *his buddy wants to show at Autorama and is looking for some 14" Supremes I guess for a hotrod bomb by next wednesday.  He is obviously looking for a good deal however I am sure he understands its short notice.
> *


I got a set.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 15 2007, 09:57 PM~9237873
> *i'll be in odessa
> *


get my shit b4 you leave :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2007, 07:32 PM~9237640
> *could go there walking :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 12:58 PM~9234778
> *SOUNDS LIKE A WEENIE SETUP.
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 11:15 AM~9234052
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD KENNY !!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 10:35 PM~9238175
> *get my shit b4 you leave :uh:
> *



***** i already told you :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 15 2007, 11:04 PM~9238387
> ****** i already told you  :uh:
> *


#1 I have no clue where its at..
#2 Im 100 mile away!!!!!! :uh: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2007, 10:31 PM~9238148
> *I got a set.
> *


how much pre-sentimental value? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 11:08 PM~9238425
> *how much pre-sentimental value?  :uh:
> *


You already know way too much....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 15 2007, 11:08 PM~9238425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess your feelings got hurt since i didn't sell you something i got. :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2007, 07:32 PM~9237640
> *could go there walking :uh:
> *


.................or hopping


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 11:14 PM~9238494
> *.................or hopping
> *


true and get a hotdog on the way or shoot some pool and take a breather.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2007, 09:14 PM~9238494
> *.................or hopping
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2007, 09:15 PM~9238501
> *true and get a hotdog on the way or shoot some pool and take a breather.
> *


seguro que si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2007, 11:22 PM~9238595
> *seguro que si
> *


orale panson. you going out of town this weekend? need a mexican with a trailer to pick something up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2007, 11:13 PM~9238480
> *guess your feelings got hurt since i didn't sell you something i got.  :tears:
> *


Nope I have 7 of them just need to make a road trip and pick them up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 11:25 PM~9238635
> *Nope I have 7 of them just need to make a road trip and pick them up
> *


orale, then stop being greedy. :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2007, 11:26 PM~9238649
> *orale, then stop being greedy.  :twak:
> *


its not greed...... Its all about makin $$$  Just Like how you hustled my chinas :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 11:28 PM~9238677
> *its not greed...... Its all about makin $$$  Just Like how you hustled my chinas :cheesy:
> *


yep, made some $$$ off them.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2007, 11:29 PM~9238688
> *yep, made some $$$  off them.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


too bad I didnt make more  Hooked you up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 11:30 PM~9238708
> *too bad I didnt make more   Hooked you up!
> *


with a bunch of nails in the tires :buttkick: 




I still got paid. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2007, 11:32 PM~9238755
> *with a bunch of nails in the tires  :buttkick:
> I still got paid.  :biggrin:
> *


One nail I didnt see :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 15 2007, 11:35 PM~9238786
> *One nail I didnt see :uh:
> *


3 and the buyer got them plugged. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 15 2007, 02:23 PM~9235330
> *Anyone know anything about THIS car show?!? I just saw it posted in a bulletin on myspace.
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there for the hell of it..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Nov 15 2007, 05:57 PM~9236486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


breakin boys off......and how the hell you gonna buy some rims and don't know which way they go on..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

1 nail.. $5 plug.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2007, 09:25 PM~9237571
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: switches4life, cali rydah
> 
> ...


MAMALO! PONLE CASA A TU REY.... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Friday! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

freestyle friday noumsayin slim where u at.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 15 2007, 09:31 PM~9238148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh...hopefully he doesnt have fond memories in those supremes. Like "these wheels were on my car when I got my first backseat piece." or something like that.


:biggrin: :biggrin: Let me know latin....or unless you know Omar...you can let him know...he's the Cochino that asked me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 09:58 AM~9240724
> *freestyle friday noumsayin slim where u at.
> *


more correctly, its anniversarry of djscrew's death.. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2007, 10:09 AM~9240787
> *.
> Uh oh...hopefully he doesnt have fond memories in those supremes.  Like "these wheels were on my car when I got my first backseat piece." or something like that.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont give em any ideas..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2007, 10:24 AM~9240856
> *better yet..  anniversarry of djscrew's death..  :tears:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2007, 09:52 AM~9240698
> *Friday! :cheesy:
> *


woo hoo!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 16 2007, 10:35 AM~9240935
> *woo hoo!
> *


:uh: your ready for another GRAND MARNIER weekend? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2007, 08:24 AM~9240856
> *better yet..  anniversarry of djscrew's death..  :tears:
> *


sure is...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2007, 09:25 AM~9240863
> *dont give em any ideas..
> *



does he still have same number??! Texted him but I guess they working him like a slave at new job. no reply yet :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2007, 09:24 AM~9240856
> *better yet..  anniversarry of djscrew's death..  :tears:
> *


knowwhatimtalkingbout


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 16 2007, 09:04 AM~9241091
> *knowwhatimtalkingbout
> *


we gonna call this song u knowimtalkinbout.



that LS needs some chrome D's....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2007, 09:40 AM~9240966
> *:uh: your ready for another GRAND MARNIER weekend? :cheesy:
> *


THATS ALL I DRINK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 09:46 AM~9241330
> *we gonna call this song u knowimtalkinbout.
> that LS needs some chrome D's....
> *






























mayne!








threw sum d's on dat bitch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 16 2007, 11:57 AM~9241407
> *THATS ALL I DRINK!!! :cheesy:
> *


I had 4 drinks last sat.......... :around: I think Im done with beer! lol!! :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2007, 11:02 AM~9241445
> *I had 4 drinks last sat..........  :around: I think Im done with beer! lol!! :cheesy:
> *


that stuff aint no punk


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 16 2007, 12:04 PM~9241464
> *that stuff aint no punk
> *


no lie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 09:58 AM~9240724
> *freestyle friday noumsayin slim where u at.
> *


***** i broke yo voicemail off noumsayin and this what i looked like spittin that fire :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 16 2007, 10:49 AM~9241786
> ****** i broke yo voicemail off noumsayin and this what i looked like spittin that fire  :angry:
> *



I DONE BROKE IT , I DONE BROKE IT MAYYYUNNNNN


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 16 2007, 10:57 AM~9241407
> *THATS ALL I DRINK!!! :cheesy:
> *



aint that some sweet stuff for making mixed drinks with....you chuggin amaretto!!??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 16 2007, 11:57 AM~9241407
> *THATS ALL I DRINK!!! :cheesy:
> *



aside from anything thats had another guys nutts in it :uh: 

so now, the question of the week is......

would you drink something you know a dude put his nutts in....for a bill. mind you, thats the same as licking his nutts, sucking his nutts, having his nutts in/near your mouth..........dare i even say...having his cock in your mouth. :ugh: 

for $100.


so now, think about the guy next to you putting his nutts in your drink. and you KNOWINGLY drinkin it..................


i'm out, gotta plane to catch :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

doesnt look like a raffle anymore. both sets of daytons are sold, pending arrival of payment. maybe next time.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 03:52 PM~9242910
> *doesnt look like a raffle anymore. both sets of daytons are sold, pending arrival of payment. maybe next time.
> *


i was gonna get that rag today too...... oh well.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 02:52 PM~9242910
> *doesnt look like a raffle anymore. both sets of daytons are sold, pending arrival of payment. maybe next time.
> *


cool...as long as you made your money....and less work gettin them sold. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2007, 12:24 PM~9242000
> *aint that some sweet stuff for making mixed drinks with....you chuggin amaretto!!??
> *


youre supposed to mix it with stuff. but try it straight!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2007, 04:15 PM~9243097
> *cool...as long as you made your money....and less work gettin them sold.  :biggrin:
> *


just call him a teasin b1tch, like i did.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 16 2007, 01:24 PM~9242000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2007, 10:09 AM~9240787
> *Oh really,  ok how much? So I can relay the word.
> Uh oh...hopefully he doesnt have fond memories in those supremes.  Like "these wheels were on my car when I got my first backseat piece." or something like that.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Let me know latin....or unless you know Omar...you can let him know...he's the Cochino that asked me.
> *


nah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2007, 11:00 AM~9241063
> *does he still have same number??!  Texted him but I guess they working him like a slave at new job.  no reply yet :0
> *


cancelled my text message service due to jowtowz texting me like bishes nonstop of pure nonsence.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2007, 06:08 PM~9243804
> *cancelled my text message service due to jowtowz texting me like bishes nonstop of pure nonsence.
> *


yeah.. wasn't important stuff like poo pics huh? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2007, 06:34 PM~9243959
> *yeah..  wasn't important stuff like poo pics huh?  :uh:
> *


nope.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2007, 03:21 PM~9243506
> *just call him a teasin b1tch, like i did.
> *


call me what u want.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 01:52 PM~9242910
> *doesnt look like a raffle anymore. both sets of daytons are sold, pending arrival of payment. maybe next time.
> *


bitch.. where my money


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 16 2007, 04:59 PM~9244136
> *bitch.. where my money
> *


MAYBE ILL PAY YOU


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DH, here ya go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ASTRO-SUPRE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody need a chrome driveshaft for a g-body? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/G-BODY-CHRO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJ Latin/DJ Shortdog/DJ Carmona mixing it up tonight. 8pm-???

http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MY LIL BRO IS GETIN RID OF THE WHEELS ON HIS CAR THEY ARE 24" PINICAL WITH THE SMALLEST LOW PRO TIRES YOU CAN BUY THEY FIT CHEVY CAPRICE...CADILLAC FLEETWOOD AND I THINK HE SAID EXPODITiON
1800 WHEELS AND TIRES 90% FRESH GATOR BACKS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 04:59 PM~9244141
> *MAYBE ILL PAY YOU
> *


yea right..
bitch you will pay me


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

wasup La Nena! :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 16 2007, 10:40 AM~9240966
> *:uh: your ready for another GRAND MARNIER weekend? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nosad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 16 2007, 06:02 PM~9244552
> *MY LIL BRO IS GETIN RID OF THE WHEELS ON HIS CAR THEY ARE 24" PINICAL WITH THE SMALLEST LOW PRO TIRES YOU CAN BUY THEY FIT CHEVY CAPRICE...CADILLAC FLEETWOOD AND I THINK HE SAID EXPODITiON
> 1800 WHEELS AND TIRES 90% FRESH GATOR BACKS
> 
> ...


rubber bands :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

boy got fresh gator backss on tha dash and around the the chrome


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 16 2007, 10:12 PM~9246052
> *boy got fresh gator backss on tha dash and around the the chrome
> *


:0 stepped his game up from that 4 door box he had on the 24's :biggrin:


----------



## sblujan (Apr 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2007, 04:24 PM~9243527
> *he chuggin da mix..  and said..
> :roflmao:
> *


mix? you must not never had one. spending your loot on liquor that comes in plastic bottles. chump shit.

gonna go have a few right now. :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 01:52 PM~9242910
> *doesnt look like a raffle anymore. both sets of daytons are sold, pending arrival of payment. maybe next time.
> *



what a teaser :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 01:52 PM~9242910
> *doesnt look like a raffle anymore. both sets of daytons are sold, pending arrival of payment. maybe next time.
> *


man if you would of put a price on those, you could of met me at SIC's so I would of gotten those. I had 1500.00 in my pocket for those. Now I will go to shorty's to get some


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 17 2007, 12:24 PM~9248324
> *man if you would of put a price on those, you could of met me at SIC's so I would of gotten those. I had 1500.00 in my pocket for those. Now I will go to shorty's to get some
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 17 2007, 11:24 AM~9248324
> *man if you would of put a price on those, you could of met me at SIC's so I would of gotten those. I had 1500.00 in my pocket for those. Now I will go to shorty's to get some
> *


nevermind


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 17 2007, 11:10 AM~9248269
> *what a teaser :angry:
> *


sorry dave, i take the money when its in my face. im working on getting some adex's...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 17 2007, 11:24 AM~9248324
> *man if you would of put a price on those, you could of met me at SIC's so I would of gotten those. I had 1500.00 in my pocket for those. Now I will go to shorty's to get some
> *


what u want chrome or gold. i still got some chrome 72s, less than 100 miles on em.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 01:37 PM~9248588
> *:werd:
> *


 :|


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2007, 03:18 PM~9248735
> *
> *


been kinda quiet lately.. you finally get canned? or they layed the law down about internet use at work? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 01:59 PM~9248879
> *been kinda quiet lately..    you finally get canned?  or they layed the law down about internet use at work?  :uh:
> *


gambling tonite?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 04:12 PM~9248929
> *gambling tonite?
> *


perhaps..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

was sick already, and then went to party in ptown last nite.. and drank couple cases of bud.. so dunno.. see how my stomache feels later..


oh, and why da fk do people from ptown act like thats the place to be? :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 02:21 PM~9248967
> *was sick already, and then went to party in ptown last nite..  and drank couple cases of bud..    so dunno.. see how my stomache feels later..
> oh, and why da fk do people from ptown act like thats the place to be?  :loco:
> *


thinking about shooting to lake charles. and playing some holdem out there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 04:35 PM~9248999
> *thinking about shooting to lake charles. and playing some holdem out there.
> *


damn high roller


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 02:59 PM~9249060
> *damn high roller
> 
> 
> ...


well none of yall sellouts wanna play some fuckin cards


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 02:59 PM~9248879
> *been kinda quiet lately..    you finally get canned?  or they layed the law down about internet use at work?  :uh:
> *


LOL nah ive been busy at work. 

aw youve missed me...??? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 03:59 PM~9249060
> *damn high roller
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 05:00 PM~9249064
> *well none of yall sellouts wanna play some fuckin cards
> *


i got mud butt..really dont think u want me at ur crib.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2007, 05:11 PM~9249112
> *LOL nah ive been busy at work.
> 
> aw youve missed me...???  :cheesy:
> *


fk no.. trippin :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 04:24 PM~9249162
> *fk no..    trippin  :uh:
> *


it ok. you dont have to admit it. :biggrin: 

LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 03:23 PM~9249160
> *i got mud butt..really dont think u want me at ur crib.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Might have already been posted but me and my mom just wanted to say Congrats to Danny from Bad Influnces and Darkness for being in LRM Jan. 2008 issue!
Page 110 checkit out!!! 

Congrats, the bike looks fkn hot!
:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 03:23 PM~9249160
> *i got mud butt..really dont think u want me at ur crib.
> *


come thru, i got about 5 heads confirmed. bring your own drink and money too. just got the light bill. its due.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 17 2007, 03:37 PM~9249210
> *Might have already been posted but me and my mom just wanted to say Congrats to Danny from Bad Influnces and Darkness for being in LRM Jan. 2008 issue!
> Page 110 checkit out!!!
> 
> ...


not anymore :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

mest up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 17 2007, 03:38 PM~9249222
> *not anymore  :0
> *


u want in on the dice game, :0....


nevermind, zar is watchin i dont need mo city laws driving by....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 17 2007, 04:38 PM~9249222
> *not anymore  :0
> *


What happened?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 05:38 PM~9249221
> *come thru, i got about 5 heads confirmed. bring your own drink and money too. just got the light bill. its due.
> *


we'll see.. i dont get off work til 1130pm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 03:41 PM~9249239
> *u want in on the dice game,  :0....
> nevermind, zar is watchin i dont need mo city laws driving by....
> *


thanx for the invite cant make it this weekend.. will make the next *gathering* for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 03:43 PM~9249250
> *we'll see.. i dont get off work til 1130pm
> *


go home early, sick. might make more money here than at work anyways


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 17 2007, 03:41 PM~9249241
> *What happened?
> *


bike fell off display got a lil damage.. he will fix it tho.. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 17 2007, 03:49 PM~9249280
> *bike fell off display got a lil damage.. he wil fix it tho.. :uh:
> *


needs to put that ragedy muthafucker in the backyard and leave it alone


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 03:50 PM~9249286
> *needs to put that ragedy muthafucker in the backyard and leave it alone
> *


x2 ***** got a ride and still fuckin with bikes :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 17 2007, 05:49 PM~9249280
> *bike fell off display got a lil damage.. he will fix it tho.. :uh:
> *


aint wut i heard.. 

word on street is.. someone got mad at sic..and kicked it over..and stomped it down..and said "fk you bike ******.. shoulda never gave yo azz a paint gun". but then justdeez came in wif his kumb chucks and stopped em from fk'n up bike more.. gangstas.. mayne..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. i'm bored.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 03:55 PM~9249334
> *aint wut i heard..
> 
> word on street is..  someone got mad at sic..and kicked it over..and stomped it down..and said "fk you bike ******.. shoulda never gave yo azz a paint gun".  but then justdeez came in wif his kumb chucks and stopped em from fk'n up bike more..    gangstas.. mayne..
> *


 :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 03:55 PM~9249334
> *aint wut i heard..
> 
> word on street is..  someone got mad at sic..and kicked it over..and stomped it down..and said "fk you bike ******.. shoulda never gave yo azz a paint gun".  but then justdeez came in wif his kumb chucks and stopped em from fk'n up bike more..    gangstas.. mayne..
> *


it was me bcuz he wouldnt build me one :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Nov 17 2007, 03:37 PM~9249210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.. i do..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 17 2007, 04:04 PM~9249379
> *it was me bcuz he wouldnt build me one  :0
> *


just for that.. i still wont build it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2007, 04:16 PM~9249431
> *just for that.. i still wont build it
> *


whatever black ass...ill just take yours from u :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2007, 04:16 PM~9249423
> *:thanks
> 
> not my bike idiot..
> ...


shows how much i know about lowrider bikes :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 05:23 PM~9249160
> *i got mud butt..really dont think u want me at ur crib.
> *


bad visual :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2007, 05:25 PM~9249466
> *bad visual  :burn:
> *


so how was club exotica last night? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2007, 06:26 PM~9249479
> *so how was club exotica last night? :roflmao:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! whatchutalmboutmayne? i didn't go, mr. make it rain aka oscar went and i think the homie rene carmona swung by to make sure he was alright :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2007, 05:27 PM~9249482
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!  whatchutalmboutmayne?  i didn't go, mr. make it rain aka oscar went and i think the homie rene carmona swung by to make sure he was alright  :ugh:
> *


i was like wtf?!?! hahahahahhaha!!! :biggrin: 

i was gonna txt you something last night but i remembered you dont got that anymore. :uh: LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2007, 06:36 PM~9249526
> *i was like wtf?!?! hahahahahhaha!!! :biggrin:
> 
> i was gonna txt you something last night but i remembered you dont got that anymore.  :uh: LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 17 2007, 04:23 PM~9249458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go get a haircut ****** boy!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mosca just sponsored the UCF fight at my house tonite, so there is now a $5 door charge. thanks.


and after hours. its hny brn eyz, vs. the special guest hooker, in an all out no holds barred wrestling match. dont miss this event.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 05:52 PM~9249599
> *mosca just sponsored the UCF fight at my house tonite, so there is now a $5 door charge. thanks.
> and after hours. its hny brn eyz, vs. the special guest hooker, in an all out no holds barred wrestling match. dont miss this event.
> *


 :uh: 


whos fighting tonight so i can bet someone? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2007, 04:55 PM~9249614
> *:uh:
> whos fighting tonight so i can bet someone?  :cheesy:
> *


deeezz nutzzz





got em


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 17 2007, 04:52 PM~9249599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn..

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you got her ass


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 05:57 PM~9249617
> *deeezz nutzzz
> got em
> *


fker. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2007, 05:59 PM~9249622
> *??
> i got dibs on the hooker
> 
> ...


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 06:52 PM~9249599
> *mosca just sponsored the UCF fight at my house tonite, so there is now a $5 door charge. thanks.
> and after hours. its hny brn eyz, vs. the special guest hooker, in an all out no holds barred wrestling match. dont miss this event.
> *


hmmm.. i'll come thru..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2007, 04:38 PM~9249539
> *right..ill take your car.
> 
> doubt that.. u can take these 10 .45 hollow points
> ...


:uh: racist x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hell yea im a racist against my own race fro boy!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

Sup Sic ??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2007, 05:38 PM~9249778
> *hell yea im a racist against my own race fro boy!
> *


u in the oreo race (tiger woods, colin powell, sic713, condelesa rice)... black as hell on the outside and pure white on the inside...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 17 2007, 05:38 PM~9249780
> *Sup Sic ??
> *


sic713 says its all good in the hood...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Nov 17 2007, 05:38 PM~9249780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2007, 05:44 PM~9249805
> *whut it do?
> 
> mayne... i got a pure white dick.
> ...


thats racist 
:uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 17 2007, 05:41 PM~9249790
> *u in the oreo race (tiger woods, colin powell, sic713, condelesa rice)... black as hell on the outside and pure white on the inside...
> 
> 
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 17 2007, 06:29 PM~9249924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know right... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Odessa got some dope rides showing.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 17 2007, 08:38 PM~9249964
> *Odessa got some dope rides showing.
> 
> 
> *


pics


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

nm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 17 2007, 05:46 PM~9249813
> *thats racist
> :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Nov 17 2007, 06:42 PM~9249986
> *any of you people wanna recommend me an energy provider, ive been using reliant for 2 years now, i know i can save money by switching, help a brotha out
> *


direct energy :biggrin: ... oh yeah and thats racist too...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 17 2007, 04:37 PM~9249210
> *Might have already been posted but me and my mom just wanted to say Congrats to Danny from Bad Influnces and Darkness for being in LRM Jan. 2008 issue!
> Page 110 checkit out!!!
> 
> ...


well thank you. and thanks to my nukka SIC!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 17 2007, 08:44 PM~9249997
> *direct energy  :biggrin: ... oh yeah and thats racist too...
> *


I had them the changed to TXU


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wut up biggie size


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 17 2007, 08:24 PM~9250409
> *I had them the changed to TXU
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 17 2007, 08:34 PM~9250462
> *wut up biggie size
> *


how is odessa


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2007, 12:09 PM~9248500
> *sorry dave, i take the money when its in my face. im working on getting some adex's...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 17 2007, 03:37 PM~9249210
> *Might have already been posted but me and my mom just wanted to say Congrats to Danny from Bad Influnces and Darkness for being in LRM Jan. 2008 issue!
> Page 110 checkit out!!!
> 
> ...



congrats 

but he looks to old to be in a BIKE club :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 17 2007, 10:37 PM~9250477
> *how is odessa
> *



dry, flat with lots of dirt. its not cold here, mid 60's right now it feels like. theres fools walkin around in tank tops and shorts.

definately nuthin special....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 17 2007, 10:51 PM~9250530
> *dry, flat with lots of dirt.  its not cold here, mid 60's right now it feels like.  theres fools walkin around in tank tops and shorts.
> 
> definately nuthin special....
> *


why you looking at dudes in their shorts/tank tops? :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 17 2007, 09:40 PM~9250492
> *congrats
> 
> but he looks to old to be in a BIKE club :biggrin:
> *


not in a bike club  just built it for the hell of it. got featured, must be doin something right :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice rainy day


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2007, 11:02 PM~9250574
> *why you looking at dudes in their shorts/tank tops?  :scrutinize:
> *



because i find them extremely arousing. pm pics of you in tank top and dasey dukes please :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 18 2007, 08:07 AM~9252475
> *because i find them extremely arousing.  pm pics of you in tank top and dasey dukes please :uh:
> *


nasty


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 17 2007, 10:06 PM~9250888
> *not in a bike club   just built it for the hell of it.  got featured, must be doin something right :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 17 2007, 09:51 PM~9250530
> *dry, flat with lots of dirt.  its not cold here, mid 60's right now it feels like.  theres fools walkin around in tank tops and shorts.
> 
> definately nuthin special....
> *


set up was real un organized. overall looked like it will be a good show...UCE had a big line up...

and hell yea its hot as fuck during the day....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for paying daddys bills ladies, again.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2007, 01:04 PM~9253142
> *thanks for paying daddys bills ladies, again.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 18 2007, 12:22 PM~9253233
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2007, 01:23 PM~9253241
> *:buttkick:
> *


i decided to invest, and put $20 up for 25% of the profit :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 18 2007, 12:25 PM~9253245
> *i decided to invest, and put $20 up for 25% of the profit :biggrin:
> *


shoulda played. it was fun...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

DYNAMO BITCHES


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2007, 01:26 PM~9253251
> *shoulda played. it was fun...
> *


it was late had been up since 5 in the morn


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2007, 01:27 PM~9253259
> *DYNAMO BITCHES
> *


no


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 17 2007, 07:39 PM~9249972
> *pics
> *


sure come take some


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man its lookin real lonely here at the park......we got tha cleanest muthafuckaaaas in the park today...tha only mutha fuckaas in the park


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2007, 02:27 PM~9253259
> *DYNAMO BITCHES
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2007, 08:31 AM~9252410
> *Nice rainy day
> *


It was bad late last nite. I got soaked last night. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2007, 01:27 PM~9253259
> *DYNAMO BITCHES
> *


Hell yea!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 03:11 PM~9253711
> *It was bad late last nite. I got soaked last night. :angry:
> *




Thats what you get.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 04:11 PM~9253711
> *It was bad late last nite. I got soaked last night. :angry:
> *


lol, sux for you! we were high n dry in the vip! they kicked all suckas out at 2..... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Texans


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 18 2007, 03:02 PM~9253677
> *:dunno:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2007, 03:15 PM~9253729
> *Thats what you get.
> *


:uh: 

Hater.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 18 2007, 03:15 PM~9253730
> *lol, sux for you! we were high n dry in the vip! they kicked all suckas out at 2..... :biggrin:
> *


:uh: 

Another hater!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2007, 03:17 PM~9253737
> *Texans
> *


 :thumbsup: i guess we didnt need reggie bush. we kicked n.o ass :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2007, 03:17 PM~9253737
> *Texans
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 04:24 PM~9253762
> *:uh:
> 
> Another hater!
> *


nope you chose not to come..... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 18 2007, 03:32 PM~9253800
> *nope you chose not to come.....  :uh:
> *


I already explained it to you, Young, and Jon last night! Lol!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 02:11 PM~9253711
> *It was bad late last nite. I got soaked last night. :angry:
> *


sorry....

i got bad aim sometimes..

skeet skeet skeet mutha suckaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 04:40 PM~9253823
> *I already explained it to you, Young, and Jon last night! Lol!
> *


you must have been drunk! you didnt explain shyt to me its okay tho


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2007, 03:42 PM~9253828
> *sorry....
> 
> i got bad aim sometimes..
> ...


 :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 18 2007, 03:42 PM~9253831
> *you must have been drunk! you didnt explain shyt to me its okay tho
> *


Lol! I was. I told one of yal and I yal must of been chillin either together or in the same car cuz all 3 of yal txted me at the same time!!! I felt like I was bein attacked.  :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 02:47 PM~9253847
> *:ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


sup foo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 04:51 PM~9253859
> *Lol! I was. I told one of yal and I yal must of been chillin either together or in the same car cuz all 3 of yal txted me at the same time!!! I felt like I was bein attacked.   :roflmao:
> *


you text me sayin i must be mad about you not showin and not bringin my cd! my reply was "sell out" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2007, 04:08 PM~9253928
> *sup foo
> *


Not much. Jus here at home.

What's up with you?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 18 2007, 04:12 PM~9253940
> *you text me sayin i must be mad about you not showin and not bringin my cd! my reply was "sell out" :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: So since yal didn't go to the buffet where did yal go? Lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 03:22 PM~9253963
> *Not much. Jus here at home.
> 
> What's up with you?
> *


nuttin.. eatin a oatmeal creme pie


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT THEM COWBOYS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 18 2007, 12:54 PM~9252915
> *set up was real un organized. overall looked like it will be a good show...UCE had a big line up...
> 
> and hell yea its hot as fuck during the day....
> *



saw ur car homie  yea it was a lil warm today, but nice. we enjoyed the show. uce was strong, they had alotta rides. so did estillo.

latin kustoms was out lookin good :thumbsup: heard some good news about the homies, congrats!

i got lots of pics, i'll download when i get home.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 18 2007, 05:42 PM~9254635
> *WHAT ABOUT THEM COWBOYS
> *


 :uh: screw da wackboys!!!!!!!!!!



TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!win or lose!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 18 2007, 05:42 PM~9254635
> *WHAT ABOUT THEM COWBOYS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2007, 08:20 PM~9255231
> *:uh: screw da wackboys!!!!!!!!!!
> TEXANS!!!!!!!!!!!!win or lose!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hell yea! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

***** WE TORE THE STREETS UP TODAY......I HAD THE CAPRICE ACTIN A FOOL.......HAD TO ROLL WITH MY ****** FROM ROLLERZ MATT AND BUDA.....NO PICS............ I NEED A CAMERA MAN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 18 2007, 08:21 PM~9255596
> ****** WE TORE THE STREETS UP TODAY......I HAD THE CAPRICE ACTIN A FOOL.......HAD TO ROLL WITH MY ****** FROM ROLLERZ MATT AND BUDA.....NO PICS............ I NEED A CAMERA MAN
> *


***** u was supposed to call me :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, HOUSTON SOCIETY, *sic713*
:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 09:15 PM~9255551
> *Hell yea! :thumbsup:
> *



:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2007, 10:29 PM~9255682
> ****** u was supposed to call me  :angry:
> *


my bad wasent gonna take the car cuz it was rainin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 18 2007, 08:47 PM~9255857
> *my bad wasent gonna take the car cuz it was rainin
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 18 2007, 08:47 PM~9255857
> *my bad wasent gonna take the car cuz it was rainin
> *


Slim just being racist if u aint mescan he aint tryin to fuck wit ya he don't know how to act round black folks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2007, 09:07 PM~9256056
> *Slim just being racist if u aint mescan he aint tryin to fuck wit ya he don't know how to act round black folks
> *


all he know how to do is the souljah boy.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2007, 09:12 PM~9256100
> *all he know how to do is the souljah boy..  :biggrin:
> *


now watch me uuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2007, 09:12 PM~9256100
> *all he know how to do is the souljah boy..  :biggrin:
> *


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa not even...................he barely learnin how to do da runnin man


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2007, 09:44 PM~9255836
> *:uh:
> *


3 minutes my ass!!!! :angry:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 18 2007, 09:19 PM~9256161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he somewhat black he already know how to do the running man :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 10:23 PM~9256199
> *3 minutes my ass!!!! :angry:
> *




tops!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Nov 18 2007, 10:26 PM~9256223
> *tops!
> 
> *


bullshit. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 10:34 PM~9256297
> *bullshit. :uh:
> *



no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2007, 11:34 PM~9256297
> *bullshit. :uh:
> *


potty mouth


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2

get this women some toilet paper!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 18 2007, 06:42 PM~9254635
> *WHAT ABOUT THEM COWBOYS
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2007, 11:41 PM~9256349
> *potty mouth
> *


x2  :nosad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 18 2007, 04:15 PM~9253730
> *lol, sux for you! we were high n dry in the vip! they kicked all suckas out at 2..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: flyin high on that grey goose


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 18 2007, 07:42 PM~9254635
> *WHAT ABOUT THEM COWBOYS
> *


 :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

leaving odessa/midland in a min wish us luck homies, hauling a trailer in some bullshit fog aint no joke


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nasty!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 19 2007, 08:05 AM~9258216
> *leaving odessa/midland in a min wish us luck homies, hauling a trailer in some bullshit fog aint no joke
> 
> 
> *



drive safe homie.......hope ya'll make it home ok.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2007, 10:41 PM~9256349
> *potty mouth
> *


:cheesy: 

:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 19 2007, 07:48 AM~9258179
> *x2   :nosad:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Any pics of the Odessa show?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Your opinions....

Ok I was at Walmart...in the Xmas section they have some lowrider related novelties....one is an Impala looking car with Santa and a 2 reindeer and when you push the button it plays the Lowrider song and hops. I then also saw 2 dogs, wearing sunglasses and leather jackets...one is a dachsund (weiner dog) and the other a Chihuahua...when you push their button the play same song as their front and back legs go up and down looking like they got front and back going.


SOOOO.... 

Is it cool to see lowriding infiltrate mainstream media? 

Does it make you feel like a joke is being made about lowriding?

Is this just another market that someone out there thinks they can cash in on?!?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 19 2007, 10:50 AM~9258511
> *Your opinions....
> 
> Ok I was at Walmart...in the Xmas section they have some lowrider related novelties....one is an Impala looking car with Santa and a 2 reindeer and when you push the button it plays the Lowrider song and hops.  I then also saw 2 dogs, wearing sunglasses and leather jackets...one is a dachsund (weiner dog) and the other a Chihuahua...when you push their button the play same song as their front and back legs go up and down looking like they got front and back going.
> ...


I hate that toy and the lowrider song :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 19 2007, 10:12 AM~9258601
> *I hate that toy and the lowrider song :angry:
> *


You hate everything. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 09:49 AM~9258774
> *You hate everything. :uh:
> *


i hate u


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 10:01 AM~9258844
> *i hate u
> *


no money for you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 19 2007, 10:02 AM~9258848
> *no money for you.
> *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 11:01 AM~9258844
> *i hate u
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 11:02 AM~9259158
> *:angry:
> *


muah!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe it was 3, or maybe it was 4, but if u ask me, bitch i duno


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 12:24 PM~9259289
> *muah!
> *


:cheesy: lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 11:49 AM~9258774
> *You hate everything. :uh:
> *


no, not everything.................wait, I do :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 11:49 AM~9258774
> *You hate everything. :uh:
> *


I know one thing though, I hate Bday parties


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 12:15 PM~9259568
> *:cheesy: lol!
> *


***


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 19 2007, 01:18 PM~9259582
> *I know one thing though, I hate Bday parties
> *


That's cuz your never invited to them. :cheesy: Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 19 2007, 02:18 PM~9259582
> *I know one thing though, I hate Bday parties
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 01:29 PM~9259643
> ****
> *


You have issues....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 02:38 PM~9259683
> *That's cuz your never invited to them. :cheesy: Lol!
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 02:38 PM~9259683
> *That's cuz your never invited to them. :cheesy: Lol!
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2007, 01:39 PM~9259689
> *
> *


:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 02:38 PM~9259683
> *That's cuz your never invited to them. :cheesy: Lol!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 19 2007, 08:52 AM~9258188
> *:yes: flyin high on that grey goose
> *


 :cheesy: didnt think we would kill both bottles


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 12:41 PM~9259698
> *You have issues....
> *


which volumes...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 19 2007, 03:47 PM~9260142
> *:cheesy: didnt think we would kill both bottles
> *


we some alkis lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 19 2007, 03:47 PM~9260149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 02:47 PM~9260149
> *which volumes...
> *


Lol! Dork!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 02:32 PM~9260444
> *Lol! Dork!
> *


whale dick


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 19 2007, 10:50 AM~9258511
> *Your opinions....
> 
> Ok I was at Walmart...in the Xmas section they have some lowrider related novelties....one is an Impala looking car with Santa and a 2 reindeer and when you push the button it plays the Lowrider song and hops.  I then also saw 2 dogs, wearing sunglasses and leather jackets...one is a dachsund (weiner dog) and the other a Chihuahua...when you push their button the play same song as their front and back legs go up and down looking like they got front and back going.
> ...


If you invented that, you'd hope people would buy it. Doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 19 2007, 09:50 AM~9258511
> *Your opinions....
> 
> Ok I was at Walmart...in the Xmas section they have some lowrider related novelties....one is an Impala looking car with Santa and a 2 reindeer and when you push the button it plays the Lowrider song and hops.  I then also saw 2 dogs, wearing sunglasses and leather jackets...one is a dachsund (weiner dog) and the other a Chihuahua...when you push their button the play same song as their front and back legs go up and down looking like they got front and back going.
> ...


I have that. Its just another way for someone to cash in. They have Christmas stuff with everything from nascar to harleys so why not lowriders.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2007, 03:54 PM~9260564
> *whale dick
> *


:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 19 2007, 04:23 PM~9260669
> *I have that. Its just another way for someone to cash in. They have Christmas stuff with everything from nascar to harleys so why not lowriders.
> *


FO-SHO..........WAT IT DEW H-STYLES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 19 2007, 06:23 PM~9260669
> *I have that. Its just another way for someone to cash in. They have Christmas stuff with everything from nascar to harleys so why not lowriders.
> *


they coulda at least put some chinaz on it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 19 2007, 08:16 PM~9262054
> *
> *


jus made it home, 288 was nasty, i could barely see the road...ill hit you up tomorrow so we can roll up there...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 19 2007, 09:57 PM~9262789
> *jus made it home, 288 was nasty, i could barely see the road...ill hit you up tomorrow so we can roll up there...
> *


werd


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

1st place original.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 19 2007, 09:17 PM~9262971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2007, 05:02 PM~9260965
> *:ugh:
> *


yea look at how big it is


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 14 2007, 10:28 PM~9230346
> *I HAVE A SET OF FENDER SKIRTS FOR SALE , THEY ARE FOR A BIG BODY CADDY 93, 94....IM GOING TO TRY AND POST A PIC OF THEM DONT KNOW IF I CAN MAKE IT WORK BUT ILL TRY...THEY ARE IN GOOD CONDITIONS AKING $150 FOR BOTH O.B.O THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 14 2007, 10:34 PM~9230390
> *I ALSO HAVE SOME  PARTS  FOR A 90 CADDY, HEADER IS OK NEEDS SOME WORK, LIGHTS HAVE SOME SMALL CHIPS..
> 
> 
> ...


ANYBODY!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 14 2007, 10:37 PM~9230410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW SOMEONE CAN USE THIS...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 19 2007, 10:38 PM~9263826
> *I KNOW SOMEONE CAN USE THIS...
> *


best bet is to advertise in classifieds or craigslist. alot more traffic...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2007, 08:51 AM~9265177
> *best bet is to advertise in classifieds or craigslist. alot more traffic...
> *


well? what did you place in odessa?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 20 2007, 06:55 AM~9265185
> *well? what did you place in odessa?
> *


sold the car, and not to you.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2007, 09:12 PM~9256100
> *all he know how to do is the souljah boy..  :biggrin:
> *





>


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2007, 09:12 PM~9256100
> *all he know how to do is the souljah boy..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

HI HELEN!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2007, 08:58 AM~9265193
> *sold the car, and not to you.
> *


that's okay I didn't like the interior anyway..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 20 2007, 07:03 AM~9265207
> *HI HELEN!
> *


It's HI Mom to you. I adopted you too. Welcome to the family son.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 20 2007, 08:08 AM~9265226
> *It's HI Mom to you.  I adopted you too.  Welcome to the family son.
> *



my bad. HI MOM! Alittle tired today long ride home from Odessa! Wish you were there.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 20 2007, 07:09 AM~9265231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know I could dance, did ya?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmmmm u peeps out there know what it really means to "superman that hoe" right?!? :0




:biggrin: Its like that skeet skeet all over again....its funny to see little girls dancing that superman song or crank that or whatever its called.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 20 2007, 09:19 AM~9265282
> *hmmmm u peeps out there know what it really means to "superman that hoe" right?!? :0
> *


no...explain please..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Think skeet skeet on the back of a chick I guess while she sleeps or tell her you wipe it off...throw some bedsheets on that and when she wakes up the next morning.....viola!! she has a cape stuck to her back like superman. HAHAHAHAHHAA its true...look it up!

Urban Dictionary:Superman that Hoe


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the shit the radio plays these days is so stupid i rather listen to the point :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 20 2007, 08:25 AM~9265302
> *Think skeet skeet on the back of a chick I guess while she sleeps or tell her you wipe it off...throw some bedsheets on that and when she wakes up the next morning.....viola!! she has a cape stuck to her back like superman.  HAHAHAHAHHAA its true...look it up!
> 
> Urban Dictionary:Superman that Hoe
> *


yeah the mexicans in the morning where discussing that and also a version called spiderman lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup hny, today is a very good day for the lone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2007, 10:00 AM~9265667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 20 2007, 09:17 AM~9265787
> *:uh:
> *


u know u laughed at it...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 20 2007, 09:25 AM~9265489
> *yeah the mexicans in the morning where discussing that and also a version called spiderman lol!
> *



I am almost scared to ask what the Spiderman is...I am thinking webslinger...but skeetslinger instead. I dunno. 


NEvermind....I just read it....hahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Spiderman that hoe!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Nov 20 2007, 09:10 AM~9265240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&#entry9266141


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2007, 09:50 AM~9265601
> *sup hny, today is a very good day for the lone
> *


Was this before you got that call that your appointment was rescheduled?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2007, 08:51 AM~9265177
> *best bet is to advertise in classifieds or craigslist. alot more traffic...
> *


ILL TRY, NOT VERY GOOD AT THA COMP. THANKS BY THE WAY WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE PRICING?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2007, 01:01 PM~9266433
> *ILL TRY, NOT VERY GOOD AT THA COMP. THANKS BY THE WAY WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE PRICING?
> *


i'll give you $50


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2007, 01:09 PM~9266493
> *i'll give you $50
> *


 :guns: LET ME THINK!NOOOOOOO!!!!, NO THANK U


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 20 2007, 07:02 AM~9265205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2007, 10:25 AM~9266199
> *Was this before you got that call that your appointment was rescheduled?
> *


still a good day. mail man had somethin good for me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2007, 11:01 AM~9266433
> *ILL TRY, NOT VERY GOOD AT THA COMP. THANKS BY THE WAY WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE PRICING?
> *


pricing, its only worth what someone will pay....someone might need it right now, so they pay more for time saved..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2007, 12:01 PM~9266433
> *ILL TRY, NOT VERY GOOD AT THA COMP. THANKS BY THE WAY WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE PRICING?
> *



I have an Ebay account and am so-so with a computer...for a percentage of closing costs or set fee, can list for you.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 18 2007, 05:47 PM~9254670
> *saw ur car homie   yea it was a lil warm today, but nice.  we enjoyed the show.  uce was strong, they had alotta rides.  so did estillo.
> 
> latin kustoms was out lookin good :thumbsup: heard some good news about the homies, congrats!
> ...


post the pixs up pinche giggles :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 20 2007, 01:41 PM~9267584
> *I have an Ebay account and am so-so with a computer...for a percentage of closing costs or set fee, can list for you.
> *


HUSTLEMAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: 

I learned from watching Lonestar...the HustleMaster!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2007, 10:29 AM~9265870
> *u know u laughed at it...
> *


actually i did this :uh: cause i couldnt see the picture, it was just a red x


but from reading the url....it may have been funny :biggrin: 

http://media.muchosucko.com//asset/thumb/0...otthefather.gif


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 20 2007, 06:10 PM~9268386
> *actually i did this :uh: cause i couldnt see the picture, it was just a red x
> but from reading the url....it may have been funny :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2007, 11:00 AM~9265667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahah break a bitch off


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2007, 01:01 PM~9266433
> *ILL TRY, NOT VERY GOOD AT THA COMP. THANKS BY THE WAY WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE PRICING?
> *


dont forget to put RAT ROD in description.. seems to be on every damn thing i find on ebay. 


3978 items found for: rat rod 

:dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

check this out

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/482539849.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2007, 05:40 PM~9269037
> *check this out
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/482539849.html
> *


youre late, u have to be on craigslist like a hawk to catch the deals


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 20 2007, 03:57 PM~9268263
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I learned from watching Lonestar...the HustleMaster!!
> *


shit that aint me. i heard big pimp is a true hustler, once sold ice to an eskimo....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/479882728.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HOPS 33 INCHES....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Does anybody know who this guy is? I need to talk to him. Or if yall know him please tell him to call me at 281-683-1203. I know some of yall have seen this car around he is sporting my clubs name and I dont know him I want to straighten this issue out so if I can get some help thanks H-TOWN.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2007, 05:47 PM~9269078
> *youre late, u have to be on craigslist like a hawk to catch the deals
> *



fuck the deal old club member


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2007, 05:58 PM~9269167
> *fuck the deal old club member
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 THERES A BLUE CUTLASS ON THERE TOO....PROJECT.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 05:57 PM~9269163
> *Does anybody know who this guy is? I need to talk to him. Or if yall know him please tell him to call me at 281-683-1203. I know some of yall have seen this car around he is sporting my clubs name and I dont know him I want to straighten this issue out so if I can get some help thanks H-TOWN.
> 
> 
> ...



HELP


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

wasn't this one in Kustoms?

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/458907954.html


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 05:57 PM~9269163
> *Does anybody know who this guy is? I need to talk to him. Or if yall know him please tell him to call me at 281-683-1203. I know some of yall have seen this car around he is sporting my clubs name and I dont know him I want to straighten this issue out so if I can get some help thanks H-TOWN.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 07:01 PM~9269202
> *HELP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2007, 06:03 PM~9269222
> *:0  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


No violence. We just need to talk. He might want to look at some papers I got


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 06:06 PM~9269252
> *No violence. We just need to talk. He might want to look at some papers I got
> *



damn going the legal route


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2007, 06:08 PM~9269268
> *damn going the legal route
> *



No need to fight or argue. Just talk come to an agreenment and that it. We are all in here and rollin around livin the lowrider life anyways. I just got a call that that car they think it said EXCLUSIVES AUDIO. Dont know might have to do some research


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 19 2007, 09:17 PM~9262971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic....... :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 07:12 PM~9269299
> *No need to fight or argue. Just talk come to an agreenment and that it. We are all in here and rollin around livin the lowrider life anyways. I just got a call that that car they think it said EXCLUSIVES AUDIO. Dont know might have to do some research
> *


think its better if u just approach the guy when u see him rather than put him on blast in here without knowing the facts.............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 20 2007, 06:14 PM~9269318
> *think its better if u just approach the guy when u see him rather than put him on blast in here without knowing the facts.............
> *



and why dont you go play with yourself................. I think you need to read the rest. Im not putting him on blast or calling him out. Im just saying that I need to get ahold of him so I can talk to him thats it.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 07:17 PM~9269327
> *and why dont you go play with yourself................. I think you need to read the rest. Im not putting him on blast or calling him out. Im just saying that I need to get ahold of him so I can talk to him thats it.
> *


 u kinda contradicting urself by responding with agression .....u just never kno how this might be told to him or how he might see it thats all im sayin...........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 20 2007, 06:19 PM~9269347
> *u kinda contradicting urself by responding with agression .....u just never kno how this might be told to him or how he might see it thats all im sayin...........
> *


ok. bye FOOKER. answer your phone estupido. n quit instigating sheet


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2007, 05:40 PM~9269037
> *check this out
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/482539849.html
> *


yea my boy wit dat lincoln saw him at da wash and he tried to sell it to em said he was too old for dat shit o somethin


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 07:22 PM~9269363
> *ok. bye FOOKER. answer your phone estupido. n quit instigating sheet
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone should jump on this, its a good deal. dude said hes take 300 for everything.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=374685


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 20 2007, 06:23 PM~9269369
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 20 2007, 07:52 PM~9269124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah..someone should


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2007, 07:02 PM~9269209
> *wasn't this one in Kustoms?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/458907954.html
> *


 its is

orlandos i beleive


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 08:01 PM~9269202
> *HELP
> *


i gave him your #


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2007, 09:28 PM~9269822
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 20 2007, 09:17 PM~9269779
> *i gave him your #
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 20 2007, 07:17 PM~9269779
> *i gave him your #
> *



Thanks slim. I just talked to homeboy n everything is cool. There was a car wash called EXCLUSIVE n only certain cars would get a sticker. He also told me that theres a new club coming up called EXCLUSIVE RIDES. So everything turned out good


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 20 2007, 07:14 PM~9269317
> *nice pic....... :thumbsup:
> *


should went


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 20 2007, 08:30 PM~9269840
> *:angry:
> *


wtf?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2007, 09:45 PM~9269963
> *wtf?
> *


trouble in paradise?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2007, 07:55 PM~9270049
> *
> *


QUE ONDA BOILER


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2007, 07:55 PM~9270049
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 20 2007, 07:58 PM~9270075
> *QUE ONDA BOILER
> *


que onda bro, whats new on ur side of town


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 20 2007, 07:59 PM~9270090
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 20 2007, 07:38 PM~9269896
> *should went
> *


next year hopefully.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2007, 08:54 PM~9270046
> *trouble in paradise?
> *


:roflmao:

nah..........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Nov 20 2007, 09:30 PM~9270305
> *next year hopefully.......
> *


or maybe FLA in the begining of the season


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2007, 10:30 PM~9270309
> *:roflmao:
> 
> nah..........
> *


glad to hear its going good then


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2007, 09:34 PM~9269863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shut up ho........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 20 2007, 06:22 PM~9269365
> *yea my boy wit dat lincoln saw him at da wash and he tried to sell it to em said he was too old for dat shit o somethin
> *


not too old too many baby mamas lol!!!

yeah saw jorge today he hit switches on me while i was in my company truck!! :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2007, 09:51 PM~9271049
> *not too old too many baby mamas lol!!!
> 
> yeah saw jorge today he hit switches on me while i was in my company truck!! :angry:
> *


DAM U MUSTVE BEEN DRIVIN SLOW FOR HIM TO HIT SWITCHES(PLURAL) ON U WIT DAT SLOW ASS SETUP LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 20 2007, 10:03 PM~9271136
> *DAM U MUSTVE BEEN DRIVIN SLOW FOR HIM TO HIT SWITCHES(PLURAL) ON U WIT DAT SLOW ASS SETUP LOL :biggrin:
> *


some fenner #2's ? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2007, 02:01 AM~9271742
> *some fenner #2's ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

wtf is up guys


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 21 2007, 09:28 AM~9272909
> *wtf is up guys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2007, 07:34 AM~9272926
> *:uh:
> *


dont uh me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 21 2007, 07:36 AM~9272941
> *dont uh me
> *


:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 21 2007, 08:34 AM~9272926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 






:biggrin: :biggrin: What is up everyone?!? 


Anyone know if Latin still gets on here?!? Hey Latin, imma go to your muthaland for new years!! :biggrin: Not too excited about flyin  and gonna be meeting my girls aunt who apparently is married to the mob up there in Chicago :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 21 2007, 08:32 AM~9273182
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  What is up everyone?!?
> Anyone know if Latin still gets on here?!?  Hey Latin, imma go to your muthaland for new years!! :biggrin:  Not too excited about flyin   and gonna be meeting my girls aunt who apparently is married to the mob up there in Chicago  :0
> *


sup mofo..

is pretty sure he is ninja right now


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2007, 09:45 PM~9269963
> *wtf?
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

merry thanxgiving fukers!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 21 2007, 09:28 AM~9272909
> *wtf is up guys
> *


gotcha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Nov 21 2007, 09:28 AM~9272909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 21 2007, 09:32 AM~9273182
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  What is up everyone?!?
> Anyone know if Latin still gets on here?!?  Hey Latin, imma go to your muthaland for new years!! :biggrin:  Not too excited about flyin   and gonna be meeting my girls aunt who apparently is married to the mob up there in Chicago :0
> *



:0 better not ever fk up........gonna end up in the trunk........ :0 

haha...

what's up hex????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2007, 08:04 PM~9270118
> *que onda bro, whats new on ur side of town
> *


nothing much just here fixing to put some chrome under the hood of this monte carlo this weekend


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 21 2007, 09:33 AM~9273188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw I dont have to worry about that...and I dont punk out THAT easily either...so who knows...I COULD end up like that....sleepin with the fishes wearing cement shoes. Especially cause they are really sarcastic she says....I hope I dont say the wrong thing. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill be selling turkey plates with all the dressings for $8 each. thanksgiving day hustle. let me know... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2007, 01:07 PM~9274241
> *ill be selling turkey plates with all the dressings for $8 each. thanksgiving day hustle. let me know... :biggrin:
> *


if u delivery to my job,, u can put me down for 6.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2007, 11:12 AM~9274282
> *if u delivery to my job,, u can put me down for 6.
> *


i can delivery, in the soccer mom van


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2007, 01:17 PM~9274316
> *i can delivery, in the soccer mom van
> *


scion xray van, was calling u out. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2007, 12:01 AM~9271742
> *some fenner #2's ?  :biggrin:
> *


***** GOT THE MOTORS OF THE DUMP TRUCKS IN HIS RIDE LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 21 2007, 10:38 AM~9274003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be at your house eating for free


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 21 2007, 08:32 AM~9273182
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  What is up everyone?!?
> Anyone know if Latin still gets on here?!?  Hey Latin, imma go to your muthaland for new years!! :biggrin:  Not too excited about flyin   and gonna be meeting my girls aunt who apparently is married to the mob up there in Chicago  :0
> *


Be a good boy son. :biggrin: Well, maybe not to good.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Nov 21 2007, 07:36 AM~9272941
> *dont uh me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 12:27 PM~9274380
> *thanks.. i still havent seen it yet..
> ill be at your house eating for free
> *



Maybe I can scan it for you...


x2 on eating at home...moms cooking is #1 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HERE YA GO SIC....sorry for it not being too easy to read. :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 21 2007, 12:45 PM~9274876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


badass..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 02:29 PM~9275230
> *thanks
> 
> badass..
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just got off from work, and won't b back till monday!!!! uh? when??? MONDAYY!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 21 2007, 12:55 PM~9274945
> *HERE YA GO SIC....sorry for it not being too easy to read. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BIKE HAS SOME BADASS PATTERNS  , sick gets down like always


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 20 2007, 10:03 PM~9271136
> *DAM U MUSTVE BEEN DRIVIN SLOW FOR HIM TO HIT SWITCHES(PLURAL) ON U WIT DAT SLOW ASS SETUP LOL :biggrin:
> *


i was at a red light


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 20 2007, 08:39 PM~9270379
> *or maybe FLA in the begining of the season
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 21 2007, 05:48 PM~9276283
> *i was at a red light
> *



much like ur diet beesh :uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey all, I just want to send a special thanks out to all the Car Club members that showed love at the Impalas Magazine Booth at the Tejano Super show!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 21 2007, 05:48 PM~9276283
> *i was at a red light
> *



and here's your odessa pic.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 21 2007, 03:48 PM~9276283
> *i was at a red light
> *


makes sense


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 21 2007, 02:55 PM~9274945
> *HERE YA GO SIC....sorry for it not being too easy to read. :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats justdeez and sic.. ya'll azz's did good.. 


and DH dont worry about it being easy to read, dont think them ****** know how to.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2007, 04:51 PM~9276303
> *Hey all, I just want to send a special thanks out to all the Car Club members that showed love at the Impalas Magazine Booth at the Tejano Super show!
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2007, 05:49 PM~9276665
> *congrats justdeez and sic..  ya'll azz's did good..
> and DH dont worry about it being easy to read, dont think them ****** know how to.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 21 2007, 10:32 AM~9273182
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  What is up everyone?!?
> Anyone know if Latin still gets on here?!?  Hey Latin, imma go to your muthaland for new years!! :biggrin:  Not too excited about flyin   and gonna be meeting my girls aunt who apparently is married to the mob up there in Chicago  :0
> *


What's up, just roll down to the heights late at night and tell the primos in the Latin Kings that I said what's up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2007, 04:49 PM~9276665
> *congrats justdeez and sic..  ya'll azz's did good..
> and DH dont worry about it being easy to read, dont think them ****** know how to.
> *


thank ya sir..
that was one of them paint jobs to shut people up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 21 2007, 12:38 PM~9274003
> *Yeah I bet he is.. :biggrin:
> *


nope, too busy at the office with meetings designing the new shop for the company. no time to play.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I wanted to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving and don't forget to thank God for all the good things in your life. (like me :biggrin: ) 2007 was a horrible year for me, but I'm looking forward to 2008 and hopefully things will turn around for the good. Of coarse in 2007 I had lots of blessing too. My children are well, I'm well what more can I ask for. God is good. Sixty8imp try and eat some turkey tomorrow you can always eat hot pockets and hot wings on Friday. 

And for those who didn't feel like cooking call Lone Star and help a brother out.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2007, 04:51 PM~9276303
> *Hey all, I just want to send a special thanks out to all the Car Club members that showed love at the Impalas Magazine Booth at the Tejano Super show!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 21 2007, 09:52 PM~9277947
> *I wanted to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving and don't forget to thank God for all the good things in your life.  (like me :biggrin: )  2007 was a horrible year for me, but I'm looking forward to 2008 and hopefully things will turn around for the good.  Of coarse in 2007 I had lots of blessing too.  My children are well, I'm well what more can I ask for.  God is good.  Sixty8imp try and eat some turkey tomorrow you can always eat hot pockets and hot wings on Friday.
> 
> And for those who didn't feel like cooking call Lone Star and help a brother out.
> *


 :uh: 

i'm working thurs, fri, sat,sun,mon... while ya'll be grubbin.. imma be on da grind, trying to make that paper..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have my monte carlo 4-sale or trade. Its a 83 mc, 305 some chrome engine parts, swivel seat all custom made n upholstered too. PM me if you are interested or go to the vehicles classifieds section to see it. Thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 21 2007, 09:44 PM~9279019
> *I have my monte carlo 4-sale or trade. Its a 83 mc, 305 some chrome engine parts, swivel seat all custom made n upholstered too. PM me if you are interested or go to the vehicles classifieds section to see it. Thanks
> *


wtf


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 10:00 PM~9279142
> *wtf
> *


YUP. I seen something else. I still have plans for it if no one jumps on it so spray the word around it runs and has cold a/c for those hot summer days


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 22 2007, 12:03 AM~9279164
> *YUP. I seen something else. I still have plans for it if no one jumps on it so spray the word around it runs and has cold a/c for those hot summer days
> *


PICS?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heard theres ride popped up on them thangs as of 11/21/07 in p muthafuckin dena.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2007, 11:15 PM~9279630
> *heard theres ride popped up on them thangs as of 11/21/07 in p muthafuckin dena.
> *


huh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 11:49 PM~9279796
> *huh
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2007, 01:15 AM~9279630
> *heard theres ride popped up on them thangs as of 11/21/07 in p muthafuckin dena.
> *


thru them d's on em huh?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2007, 10:29 PM~9279317
> *PICS?
> *


You seen some pics alredy so whats up..............

To all I will have a special just for this weekend only end oon sunday. The car will be on sale for $2000 only


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*The Beat 713 goes into mix mode this Friday at 12pm central! Log on and jam as we mix for over 12 hours! -THE THANKSGIVING RECOVERY MIX-

NOON-2PM (CENTRAL TIME)
D.J. SHORTDOG MIXING UP THE JAMS

2PM-4PM
D.J. ALIEN DROPPING SOME MIXES FOR THE PEOPLE

4PM-6PM
D.J. LATIN MIXING UP SOME OLD CLUB FAVORITES

6PM-8PM
D.J. MYSTERY PLAYING ALL YOUR REQUESTS HE CAN THROW ON!
REQUEST BY EMAILING: [email protected]

8PM-??PM/AM
D.J. LATIN MIXING IT UP ALONG WITH THE OTHER DJ'S!

you can listen here on My Space

http://www.myspace.com/thebeat713com

or

visit our main site @ http://www.thebeat713.com*


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## ALAC (Jul 7, 2006)

I just wanted to wish all the Lay It Low Homies a Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALAC_@Nov 22 2007, 02:28 PM~9282796
> *I just wanted to wish all the Lay It Low Homies a Happy Thanksgiving!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. hope i got enough room in trunk..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any body got the flyer for ernest tint shop car show?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 22 2007, 02:52 PM~9282920
> *any body got the flyer for ernest tint shop car show?
> *


when is it?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

dec 30th 2007. i dont have a scanner, trying to put it on events. its also a dog show, it at the armadillo flea market


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 22 2007, 03:03 PM~9283263
> *was up cali
> *


what up?? im waiting for the food to get done so i can eat :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 22 2007, 03:07 PM~9283286
> *what up?? im waiting for the food to get done so i can eat  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:
fatass *****..

u get a haircut for the holidays yet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

did u move into your own spot yet??? get a paint job on the elco??? stop fuckin with bikes??? no ...no... and no...lol.. happy thanxgiving black boy oh yeah and congrats on makin lrm 2 months in a row.. still need to stop fuckin with bikes though :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 22 2007, 04:02 PM~9283502
> *did u move into your own spot yet??? get a paint job on the elco??? stop fuckin with bikes??? no ...no... and no...lol.. happy thanxgiving black boy oh yeah and congrats on makin lrm 2 months in a row.. still need to stop fuckin with bikes though :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


no...yes i did paint the elco for your info..and ye i stop fkiin with bikes for just this week only..
and fuck u and thanksgiving..
and thanks on the lrm issies...:biggrin:

and ill pay or your haircut if your broke


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2007, 07:17 PM~9283842
> *no...yes i did paint the elco for your info..and ye i stop fkiin with bikes for just this week only..
> and fuck u and thanksgiving..
> and thanks on the lrm issies...:biggrin:
> ...


slow down there.. from what i remember.. one day i paid you for some work you did.. later that same night, you came thru looking like loc dog wif your hair all did up. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2007, 05:51 PM~9284005
> *slow down there..  from what i remember..    one day i paid you for some work you did..  later that same night, you came thru looking like loc dog wif your hair all did up.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


ye.. i remember when i had my hair like that,, :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on behalf of individuals cc happy thanksgiving to the houston riders. noumsayn.

big pimp i got those 6 plates, $48.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2007, 08:25 PM~9284213
> *on behalf of individuals cc happy thanksgiving to the houston riders.  noumsayn.
> 
> big pimp i got those 6 plates, $48.
> *


kinda steep. trade you pair of t-bar slow downs  


oh, i'm still at work though..but they letting us go early at 730pm.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cant make no money goin home early. today is one of the few days u get to get over on the man. ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2007, 08:28 PM~9284238
> *cant make no money goin home early. today is one of the few days u get to get over on the man. ...
> *


naw, they SENDING us home.. PAID.. told em if its unpaid..imma keep my azz here, all by myself


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone.. hit me up on celly in about 5 mins.. got pocket full of $ and bottle of rum.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 22 2007, 02:49 PM~9282900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


water faucets look better.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

[


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2007, 05:17 PM~9283842
> *no...yes i did paint the elco for your info..and ye i stop fkiin with bikes for just this week only..
> and fuck u and thanksgiving..
> and thanks on the lrm issies...:biggrin:
> ...


holla at me me when u get some real expenses.. mortgage, car notes, insurance and i mean real insurance not fred loya.. like home owners insurance...oh yea and my drinkin habit.. i drink more money in a week than u make painting bikes with crooked pinstripes... :biggrin: and i still didnt get a hair cut just a shave and edge up... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 22 2007, 08:34 PM~9284855
> *holla at me me when u get some real expenses.. mortgage, car notes, insurance and i mean real insurance not fred loya.. like home owners insurance...oh yea and my drinkin habit.. i drink more money in a week than u make painting bikes with crooked pinstripes... :biggrin:  and i still didnt get a hair cut just a shave and edge up... :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 22 2007, 08:34 PM~9284855
> *holla at me me when u get some real expenses.. mortgage, car notes, insurance and i mean real insurance not fred loya.. like home owners insurance...oh yea and my drinkin habit.. i drink more money in a week than u make painting bikes with crooked pinstripes... :biggrin:  and i still didnt get a hair cut just a shave and edge up... :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2007, 09:01 PM~9285003
> *:uh:
> *


Exactly :|


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2007, 12:15 AM~9279630
> *heard theres ride popped up on them thangs as of 11/21/07 in p muthafuckin dena.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 22 2007, 08:57 PM~9284980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2007, 09:17 PM~9285056
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 22 2007, 10:27 PM~9284803
> *got these for sale......1 inch
> 
> 
> ...


i know  


aint you had those check valves about 2 years now? aint did shit with em? lol

if you use em, i i hope you got something planned for pumps and batteries, to push all that oil thru those fat pipes.. 

as for me, 1/2" is good enough for yours truely.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 22 2007, 11:36 AM~9282119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That was a nice card.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The Beat 713 goes into mix mode this Friday at 12pm central! Log on and jam as we mix for over 12 hours! -THE THANKSGIVING RECOVERY MIX-

http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2007, 11:28 PM~9285432
> *i know
> aint you had those check valves about 2 years now?  aint did shit with em?  lol
> 
> ...


 :uh: parts aren't mine.....and parker lasts forever...stucchi on the other hand....not too sure.....you should have broke bread on the hardlines as well.......

doesn't take much to push fluid.....double post motor, #11 marzocchi, 8 batteries.........good enough........may add on the piston.....but starting out with just a fuerte pump......we'll see.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2007, 09:32 AM~9286804
> *The Beat 713 goes into mix mode this Friday at 12pm central! Log on and jam as we mix for over 12 hours!  -THE THANKSGIVING RECOVERY MIX-
> 
> http://www.thebeat713.com
> *


D.J. Alien aka Rompe-Cintura in the mix


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got bored.. layed out some primer patterns


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 22 2007, 01:36 PM~9282119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 23 2007, 11:42 AM~9287279
> *:uh: parts aren't mine.....and parker lasts forever...stucchi on the other hand....not too sure.....you should have broke bread on the hardlines as well.......
> 
> doesn't take much to push fluid.....double post motor, #11 marzocchi, 8 batteries.........good enough........may add on the piston.....but starting out with just a fuerte pump......we'll see.....
> *


why would i pay for hardlines..when i got a box full already. 


matter of fact, i woulda replied earlier..if i wasn't unpacking box of other goodies that just showed up. g,ma said "come get this box ups left, they left it on porch cause its too heavy"


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

lookin clean clean sic...


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

I wanted to post this up in case anyone has or gets info. My storage was broken into and my kids bike was stolen. Also all the stereo equipment was stolen out of Vandalized. If you know anything or the PM me or call me 281-779-4055.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Nov 23 2007, 02:22 PM~9287924
> *I wanted to post this up in case anyone has or gets info.  My storage was broken into and my kids bike was stolen.  Also all the stereo equipment was stolen out of Vandalized. If you know anything or the PM me or call me 281-779-4055.
> 
> 
> ...


man sad to hear that. im sure everyone will keep this in mind.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 23 2007, 02:28 PM~9287952
> *man sad to hear that. im sure everyone will keep this in mind.
> *


X2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its usually someone u know.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Nov 23 2007, 12:18 PM~9287895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be on the look out for the frame.. as for tha parts their gone..
what area of town did it get stolen from


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Nov 23 2007, 01:22 PM~9287924
> *I wanted to post this up in case anyone has or gets info.  My storage was broken into and my kids bike was stolen.  Also all the stereo equipment was stolen out of Vandalized. If you know anything or the PM me or call me 281-779-4055.
> 
> 
> ...


thats fked up. esp around the holiday times. some fked up people out here. :thumbsdown:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

cleaned them up :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 23 2007, 12:50 PM~9288040
> *cleaned them up  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2007, 01:51 PM~9288047
> *
> *


hu$tlin.......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 23 2007, 02:00 PM~9288084
> *hu$tlin.......
> *


 :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Nov 23 2007, 02:22 PM~9287924
> *I wanted to post this up in case anyone has or gets info.  My storage was broken into and my kids bike was stolen.  Also all the stereo equipment was stolen out of Vandalized. If you know anything or the PM me or call me 281-779-4055.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 aint know thats you.. i'll tell my primos to give it back.. :angry: 


j/k..but i'll keep eye out.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2007, 02:05 PM~9288104
> *:0    aint know thats you.. i'll tell my primos to give it back..  :angry:
> j/k..but i'll keep eye out.
> *


what happened to no snitching :biggrin:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2007, 01:35 PM~9287976
> *gracias
> ill be on the look out for the frame.. as for tha parts their gone..
> what area of town did it get stolen from
> *



Around Eldridge and West Rd. Parts shouldn't be to hard to recognize on another bike.


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2007, 01:33 PM~9287969
> *its usually someone u know.
> *



I'm keeping that in mind!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 23 2007, 01:00 PM~9288084
> *hu$tlin.......
> *


i dont hustle homeboys


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Nov 23 2007, 02:07 PM~9288124
> *Around Eldridge and West Rd.  Parts shouldn't be to hard to recognize on another bike.
> *


 :uh: , those are common parts


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 23 2007, 02:09 PM~9288134
> *:uh: , those are common parts
> *


Yeah, but most of the are engraved and I gold plated the myself so I'd recognize them.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hit up the pawn shops around that area, some crackhead will flip it for quick cash.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 23 2007, 03:07 PM~9288119
> *what happened to no snitching :biggrin:
> *


aint snitching, if theres $ involved


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2007, 01:12 PM~9288153
> *aint snitching, if theres $ involved
> *


well u aint welcome here anymore after saying that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2007, 03:09 PM~9288132
> *:uh:
> i dont hustle homeboys
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2007, 03:14 PM~9288162
> *well u aint welcome here anymore after saying that.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

only homeboy i hustle is big pimp on the poker game lolol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2007, 03:15 PM~9288173
> *only homeboy i hustle is big pimp on the poker game lolol
> *


only reason i let you win, is cause my old azz gets sleepy and ready to go home..so i just say fk it and go all in. aint type to cash in and leave. like some others.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com with DJ Alien dropping some heavy metal/rock mixes


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Latin, Havent seen you in ages!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice patterns sic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 23 2007, 03:38 PM~9288317
> *Hey Latin, Havent seen you in ages!
> *


Been busy getting old and watching my balls drag behind me when i walk.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2007, 12:44 PM~9288346
> *Been busy getting old and watching my balls drag behind me when i walk.
> *


At Least your keeping yourself entertained! lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2007, 03:44 PM~9288346
> *Been busy getting old and watching my balls drag behind me when i walk.
> *


damn, i had no idea your balls had dropped


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2007, 03:44 PM~9288346
> *Been busy getting old and watching my balls drag behind me when i walk.
> *


old mutha fuker! LOL put your balls on a skateboard.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MINE DONE DROPPED LONG TIME AGO. you know when it happens too..cause you'll be sitting there on da can and they'll sag down and touch the water. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318+Nov 23 2007, 01:07 PM~9288124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was bored


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet :ugh:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Knowin me I'll just end up cruising around Houston. Then end up calling someones daughter to go drop some dick in her azz............... "coca pearl" ONE CRAZY MO FO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Shortdog in the mix on http://www.thebeat713.com dropping all of that hip hop, old school and new...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dont know if any of u watch boondocks but this shit funny as hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlAJPfHAzy8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppc2dVG4joQ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

send shoutouts/requests by emailing [email protected]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 23 2007, 08:31 PM~9290176
> *dont know if any of u watch boondocks but this shit funny as hell
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlAJPfHAzy8
> ...


i DVR it.. and REPOST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what goin down this weekend, besides big pimp.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

who here put their cars in the Autorama?


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got tank plugs or solenoid blocks they wanna sell? PM a ******


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck solenoid blocks, never again.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

here you go big pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2007, 09:59 PM~9291734
> *who here put their cars in the Autorama?
> *


lows from empire has his impala there, and true eminence brought out quija, the patternout blue blazer,and meduza, maybe i'm missing more of their club, also a linlncon, a bad influence ltd lowlow, and lowered image euro


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2007, 11:51 PM~9292492
> *fuck solenoid blocks, never again.
> *


x10000


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what a beautiful day :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2007, 01:33 PM~9294011
> *lows from empire has his impala there, and true eminence brought out quija, the patternout blue blazer,and meduza, maybe i'm missing more of their club, also a linlncon, a bad influence ltd lowlow, and lowered image euro
> *


heading out there in about an hour.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2007, 12:02 PM~9294138
> *heading out there in about an hour.
> *


its a good show, a lot of quality cars and craftsmanship, not our TASTE all the way, but it is a good show, the best thing is that U CAN ACTUALLY HAVE A CONVERSATION WITH ANYBODY ABOUT ANYTTHING, they do have a band playing but it's not too loud


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what time is it over???


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HEY I HAVE A INTERIOR FOR A REGAL, CUTTY, MONTE 4-SALE. ITS 2 SWIVEL SEAT AND THE BACK SEAT. THEY ARE DONE IN PLEATES, WRINKLES, BUTTONS, BISCUITS. IF YALL ARE INTERESTED PM SO I CAN SEND YOU A PIC. YOU CAN ALSO CALL ME AT 281-683-1203 Emilio.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 01:21 PM~9294226
> *what time is it over???
> *


9pm


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 24 2007, 12:44 PM~9294352
> *HEY I HAVE A INTERIOR FOR A REGAL, CUTTY, MONTE 4-SALE. ITS 2 SWIVEL SEAT AND THE BACK SEAT. THEY ARE DONE IN PLEATES, WRINKLES, BUTTONS, BISCUITS. IF YALL ARE INTERESTED PM SO I CAN SEND YOU A PIC. YOU CAN ALSO CALL ME AT 281-683-1203 Emilio.
> *


ttt


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2007, 09:59 PM~9291734
> *who here put their cars in the Autorama?
> *


MY HUSBAND AND I DID!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 24 2007, 12:44 PM~9294352
> *HEY I HAVE A INTERIOR FOR A REGAL, CUTTY, MONTE 4-SALE. ITS 2 SWIVEL SEAT AND THE BACK SEAT. THEY ARE DONE IN PLEATES, WRINKLES, BUTTONS, BISCUITS. IF YALL ARE INTERESTED PM SO I CAN SEND YOU A PIC. YOU CAN ALSO CALL ME AT 281-683-1203 Emilio.
> *


TTT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2007, 03:41 PM~9288644
> *MINE DONE DROPPED LONG TIME AGO.    you know when it happens too..cause you'll be sitting there on da can and they'll sag down and touch the water.  :angry:
> *


:barf:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Nov 24 2007, 01:44 PM~9294352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try the classifieds section


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 24 2007, 02:26 PM~9294847
> *try the classifieds section
> *



I did I just wanted to give H-TOWN the first hand


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. word on street is someone in h-town been on a shopping spree this week.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 24 2007, 04:04 PM~9294755
> *:barf:
> *


well, they huge.. they tend to hang down like that. what can i do? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 24 2007, 02:44 PM~9294352
> *HEY I HAVE A INTERIOR FOR A REGAL, CUTTY, MONTE 4-SALE. ITS 2 SWIVEL SEAT AND THE BACK SEAT. THEY ARE DONE IN PLEATES, WRINKLES, BUTTONS, BISCUITS. IF YALL ARE INTERESTED PM SO I CAN SEND YOU A PIC. YOU CAN ALSO CALL ME AT 281-683-1203 Emilio.
> *


TTT in case nobody saw it.  


oh, and pics would help.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2007, 04:04 PM~9295032
> *TTT  in case nobody saw it.
> *


 :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 24 2007, 03:08 PM~9295054
> *:|
> *


sup homie??


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Here are the pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 24 2007, 05:15 PM~9295103
> *Here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 04:14 PM~9295098
> *sup homie??
> *


just hanging.. about to go get some grub


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 24 2007, 03:20 PM~9295119
> *just hanging.. about to go get some grub
> *


i hit up tim chan for that 6 piece earlier.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 24 2007, 03:15 PM~9295103
> *Here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


good luck sellin that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 05:22 PM~9295129
> *i hit up tim chan for that 6 piece earlier.
> *


fk timmy chan's.. da McRib is back!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2007, 03:55 PM~9295310
> *fk timmy chan's..  da McRib is back!!!
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2007, 03:55 PM~9295310
> *fk timmy chan's..  da McRib is back!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 07:41 PM~9295921
> *:uh:
> *


fk you.. da McRib is a bad mOFo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2007, 05:45 PM~9295937
> *fk you.. da McRib is a bad mOFo
> *


u at work, overtime king


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 07:52 PM~9295985
> *u at work, overtime king
> *


you know it. I even hooked up a honeydip (member green eye brawd from bbq at my crib?). with a job her.. just sent her azz on McRib run.  


doing 6 hours OT tomorrow..another 5 on monday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

honeydip -uh-


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2007, 05:55 PM~9295310
> *fk timmy chan's..  da McRib is back!!!
> *


mystery meat? :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 24 2007, 08:19 PM~9296129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you last one to talk about being picky about what kinda meat places sell, Mr I snack on Puppys. :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 24 2007, 08:07 PM~9296834
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man,dem McRibs hit da spot


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 24 2007, 08:12 PM~9296871
> *:|
> *


 :uh: whats up???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2007, 02:19 PM~9294213
> *its a good show, a lot of quality cars and craftsmanship, not our TASTE all the way, but it is a good show, the best thing is that U CAN ACTUALLY HAVE A CONVERSATION WITH ANYBODY ABOUT ANYTTHING, they do have a band playing but it's not too loud
> *


Yep, use to go all the time and haven't been about the last 4 years. People are relaxed and the show is never ghetto.  Was a good one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 24 2007, 02:44 PM~9294352
> *HEY I HAVE A INTERIOR FOR A REGAL, CUTTY, MONTE 4-SALE. ITS 2 SWIVEL SEAT AND THE BACK SEAT. THEY ARE DONE IN PLEATES, WRINKLES, BUTTONS, BISCUITS. IF YALL ARE INTERESTED PM SO I CAN SEND YOU A PIC. YOU CAN ALSO CALL ME AT 281-683-1203 Emilio.
> *


Sounds like some 80's stuff.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 24 2007, 08:29 PM~9296952
> *:uh:  whats up???
> *


chillin taking a break from working on mikes truck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what yall doin to taht purple hooptie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 10:38 PM~9297016
> *what yall doin to taht purple hooptie
> *


can't fk wif Purple Reign


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u still aint lifted that ragedy ass 68 yet??


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 08:38 PM~9297016
> *what yall doin to taht purple hooptie
> *


taken the switches out and installing bags


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 24 2007, 08:47 PM~9297075
> *taken the switches out and installing bags
> *


so he finally gon sell it??? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 24 2007, 08:47 PM~9297075
> *taken the switches out and installing bags
> *


cool now he dont have to go thru all that trouble chargin the batteries all the time, like he used to


:uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

FOR SALE 10,000


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sell me tha setup mike


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

whatZ up LONESTAR?...whatz up 4 2nite?...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 24 2007, 08:57 PM~9297149
> *whatZ up LONESTAR?...whatz up 4 2nite?...
> *


sittin here drinkin one, sup?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

fixin 2 hit up slickz 4 a lil bit..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 10:46 PM~9297067
> *u still aint lifted that ragedy ass 68 yet??
> *


naw.. thinkin bags now.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2007, 09:57 PM~9297143
> *
> FOR SALE 10,000
> *


 :cheesy:  :happysad: :0 :| :wow:   :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is someone coming out of the closet?



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2007, 09:53 PM~9297111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2007, 08:57 PM~9297146
> *sell me tha setup mike
> *


already sold..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2007, 11:46 PM~9297484
> *already sold..
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2007, 09:46 PM~9297484
> *already sold..
> 
> *


yea right


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2007, 09:48 PM~9297498
> *yea right
> *


bitch please..
thats the next step for elsicko...
might even have a full interior before it even painted.. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2007, 09:59 PM~9297563
> *bitch please..
> thats the next step for elsicko...
> might even have a full interior before it even painted.. :0
> *


buck skin sinkin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2007, 11:59 PM~9297563
> *bitch please..
> thats the next step for elsicko...
> might even have a full interior before it even painted.. :0
> *


you act like thats a whole lot of interior.. its a fk'n elko.. its only like half of a regular cars interior.. You in big boy territory now.. you aint building a bike this time.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 23 2007, 02:09 PM~9288132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.....GREY, PURPLE, AND PINK??....DID THAT COME OUT OF A BLAZER BEFORE YOU PUT IT IN THE MONTE?.....LOOKS FAMILIAR....GOOD LUCK HOMIE.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 24 2007, 11:03 PM~9297198
> *is someone coming out of the closet?
> *


Thought you were paisa?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 24 2007, 10:00 PM~9297571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i know.. but im not paying for it.. if deal goes through.. il be gettin it for free..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 24 2007, 06:37 PM~9296226
> *mystery meat?  :nono:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2007, 01:24 AM~9298189
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2007, 01:21 AM~9298173
> *yea i know.. but im not paying for it.. if deal goes through.. il be gettin it for free..
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2007, 11:25 PM~9298194
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2007, 09:46 PM~9297484
> *already sold..
> 
> *


 Oh really i didnt know that i havent received payment yet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

on da grind.. 

someome bring me some hot wings.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 24 2007, 11:30 PM~9298222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u will


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

makes me wanna take a dump :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Soooooooooooo..........................................


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

need to drop coil springs today....but its cold outside


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 25 2007, 02:52 PM~9300815
> *need to drop coil springs today....but its cold outside
> *


i need to wet sends and block 

so im gonna 
:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 25 2007, 03:58 PM~9300848
> *i need to wet sends and block
> 
> so im gonna
> ...



well get outta the random pic post and get crackin buddy :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kXOg23pGeA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HOUSTON TEXANS LOST. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

LOOSERS.................................................


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 25 2007, 03:18 PM~9300967
> *LOOSERS.................................................
> *


kinda like grown ass men still building bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 25 2007, 02:19 PM~9300981
> *kinda like grown ass men still building bikes :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHA. I HAD PLENTY OF TRUCKS MAYBE MORE THAN YOU SUCKA. THE TRIKE I BUILT WAS FOR MY SON. WHAT HAVE YOU BUILT THAT HAS GLAZED THROUGH THE LRM PAGES? OR TRHOUGH THE TRUCKIN PAGES? I CAN POST ALL MY VEHICLES I HAD AND MY DAILY TRUCK. SUCKA DO SOME RESEARCH


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 25 2007, 03:25 PM~9301022
> *SUCKA DO SOME RESEARCH
> *


aint nobody intrested in you :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 25 2007, 02:32 PM~9301059
> *aint nobody intrested in you :uh:
> *



I think you do cause you sure did opened you mouth


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 25 2007, 02:32 PM~9301059
> *aint nobody intrested in you :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 25 2007, 05:49 PM~9301816
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 25 2007, 03:18 PM~9300967
> *HOUSTON TEXANS LOST. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> LOOSERS.................................................
> *


  sucks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

loosers?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn this topic is dead


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lol

23k 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/467329572.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/487084591.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/485998926.html


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 25 2007, 08:47 PM~9302580
> *lol
> 
> 23k
> ...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/454708096.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/449621782.html


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2007, 05:30 PM~9301997
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 25 2007, 06:51 PM~9302608
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/487084591.html
> *


dude wants 7k for that car, i emailed him. cuz 60 rag is the ultimate for me.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2007, 07:31 PM~9302921
> *dude wants 7k for that car, i emailed him. cuz 60 rag is the ultimate for me.
> *


 :0 dam nice :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2007, 08:31 PM~9302921
> *dude wants 7k for that car, i emailed him. cuz 60 rag is the ultimate for me.
> *


quarters look solid if so its worth it, floors aint shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 25 2007, 07:52 PM~9303118
> *quarters look solid if so its worth it, floors aint shit.
> *


timing just aint right for me. not right now atleast.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Old school joints out the motherfucken ass. Enjoy.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375857


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2007, 09:11 PM~9303239
> *Old school joints out the motherfucken ass.  Enjoy.....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=375857
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 25 2007, 10:45 PM~9303586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

the wolrds famous night crew is..............................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 26 2007, 12:02 AM~9304338
> *the wolrds famous night crew is..............................
> *


In need to go back to grammar school


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2007, 11:04 PM~9304350
> *In need to go back to grammar school
> *


well mr. spellcheck is here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 26 2007, 12:05 AM~9304370
> *well mr. spellcheck is here
> *


 :happysad: 

laters youngster, got to get some shuteye and sleep con los angelitos. time to go mimis. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats right.. i'm at work already.. 4am.. and today is my regular day off.. money dont make itself.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS SATURDAY ME AND MY CLUB HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE HEADING OUT TO THE SPOT ON WESTIMER TO GO CRUZ FOR A WHILE FOR ANYBODY WHO IS DOWN..... THATS IF THE WEATHER IS GOOD! HOPE TO SEE A FEW LOW LOW'S OUT THERE.

SUNDAY IS THE TOY FOR TOTES. HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 26 2007, 08:39 AM~9306776
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS SATURDAY ME AND MY CLUB HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE HEADING OUT TO THE SPOT ON WESTIMER TO GO CRUZ FOR A WHILE FOR ANYBODY WHO IS DOWN..... THATS IF THE WEATHER IS GOOD! HOPE TO SEE A FEW LOW LOW'S OUT THERE.
> 
> SUNDAY IS THE TOY FOR TOTES. HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 26 2007, 08:39 AM~9306776
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS SATURDAY ME AND MY CLUB HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE HEADING OUT TO THE SPOT ON WESTIMER TO GO CRUZ FOR A WHILE FOR ANYBODY WHO IS DOWN..... THATS IF THE WEATHER IS GOOD! HOPE TO SEE A FEW LOW LOW'S OUT THERE.
> 
> SUNDAY IS THE TOY FOR TOTES. HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE.
> *


 :uh: u know im down :biggrin: holla at me


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what time is houston stylez be at hwy 6 and westimer


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Have a nice day everyone :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 26 2007, 10:13 AM~9307241
> *what time is houston stylez be at hwy 6 and westimer
> *


shit, i dunno.. sometime after 8:30
we have a meeting that day..


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WHERE IS THE TOYS FOR TOTS GOING TO BE?

ANY INFO?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 10:25 AM~9307343
> *WHERE IS THE TOYS FOR TOTS GOING TO BE?
> 
> ANY INFO?
> *


pasadean indoor flea market


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 11:26 AM~9307350
> *pasadean indoor flea market
> *



THANKS. IT IS THIS COMING SUNDAY, 12-3 RIGHT?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 10:26 AM~9307350
> *pasadean indoor flea market
> *


good spot to set up my porn dvd business :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Nov 26 2007, 10:28 AM~9307365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fredo will be all over it..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 26 2007, 10:25 AM~9307343
> *WHERE IS THE TOYS FOR TOTS GOING TO BE?
> 
> ANY INFO?
> *


FIDAL OR DOMINO didnt tell you??


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 26 2007, 10:13 AM~9307241
> *what time is houston stylez be at hwy 6 and westimer
> *


we will be leaveing our shop at about 830 or 9


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Need some info to make new shirts for my club...since Performance Art closed down...

I want my shirt in vinly print not screen print. any help would do...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 11:54 AM~9307493
> *yes.. this sunday
> 
> fredo will be all over it..
> *


 :| 


































:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2007, 12:02 PM~9307553
> *FIDAL OR DOMINO didnt tell you??
> 
> 
> ...



I DIDN'T TALK TO HIM THIS WEEK.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 26 2007, 11:10 AM~9307605
> *we will be leaveing our shop at about 830 or 9
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2007, 11:11 AM~9307617
> *Need some info to make new shirts for my club...since Performance Art closed down...
> 
> I want my shirt in vinly print not screen print. any help would do...
> *


x2 me too. 

I was dealing with VALDEZ GRAPHICS and that lady takes to long to for a quote imagine a order of shirts. I talked to her 2 months and still nothing. So if anybody knows of somebody let us know thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 26 2007, 11:14 AM~9307631
> *:|
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 12:33 PM~9307731
> *:uh:
> *


 :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 11:33 AM~9307731
> *:uh:
> *


whats up fool. Hey I m going by the upholstery shop today


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 26 2007, 12:28 PM~9307705
> *x2 me too.
> 
> I was dealing with VALDEZ GRAPHICS and that lady takes to long to for a quote imagine a order of shirts. I talked to her 2 months and still nothing. So if anybody knows of somebody let us know thanks
> *



HATE TO HEAR THAT. SHE IS NORMALLY FAST. I KNOW I GOT MY SHIRTS BEFORE WITHIN TWO WEEKS AND PEDRO GOT HIS FOR HIS SHOW IN ABOUT THE SAME AMOUNT OF TIME......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sup haters.. 

mayne.. UPS man made another delivery..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2007, 12:25 PM~9308098
> *sup haters..
> 
> mayne..  UPS man made another delivery..
> *


what? more home depot garden hose slow downs???


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2007, 11:11 AM~9307617
> *Need some info to make new shirts for my club...since Performance Art closed down...
> 
> I want my shirt in vinly print not screen print. any help would do...
> *


Joe Isaac

FulfillPlus Inc

713-861-0427 office

281-772-4527 cell

We MOVED!

New Address 

5670 Guhn Rd

Houston Tx, 77040


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2007, 03:25 PM~9308531
> *what? more home depot garden hose slow downs???
> *


yup + fittings


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2007, 02:25 PM~9308531
> *what? more home depot garden hose slow downs???
> *


this *****.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pusilanime (Oct 30, 2007)

hey Ra Ra is westheimer and hiway 6 "the Spot"? I'm pretty new to houston AND to lowriders but I'd love to meet some other folks and look at other rides. I recently picked up a juiced oldsmobile from a guy out in Pasadena to get a feel for how these cars are put together because where I'm from (colorado) people dont build cars like this (at least not in the white-bread college town I'm from)! I've done some engine swaps before and now after wrenching on my Delta 88 for a month or two I think I've gotten a feel for it but I need to see lots more before I start building one. I'll try to head out there this weekend... I do have a lady friend coming into town so we may stay home :biggrin: but if you keep me posted I'll definitely make it next time....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 26 2007, 02:29 PM~9308962
> *:uh:
> *


x2 

:uh: :uh:


----------



## pusilanime (Oct 30, 2007)

Are those replies 'cuz of me?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last time i went to westhiemer and 6 i told myself id never go again. u guys have fun, hit me up afterwards for poker game. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pusilanime+Nov 26 2007, 02:39 PM~9309070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up wit a dice game??? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 26 2007, 02:44 PM~9309125
> *who is rara????
> whats up wit a dice game???  :biggrin:
> *


i got my property taxes in the mail . so if u ready for high stakes let me know :biggrin:

daddy got bills to pay


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2007, 02:45 PM~9309131
> *i got my property taxes in the mail . so if u ready for high stakes let me know  :biggrin:
> 
> daddy got bills to pay
> *


 :0 what do u consider high stakes???


----------



## pusilanime (Oct 30, 2007)

Lone Star, why not?


----------



## pusilanime (Oct 30, 2007)

I mean why wouldn't you go back there?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pusilanime_@Nov 26 2007, 03:26 PM~9308939
> *hey Ra Ra is westheimer and hiway 6 "the Spot"?  I'm pretty new to houston AND to lowriders but I'd love to meet some other folks and look at other rides.  I recently picked up a juiced oldsmobile from a guy out in Pasadena to get a feel for how these cars are put together because where I'm from (colorado) people dont build cars like this (at least not in the white-bread college town I'm from)!  I've done some engine swaps before and now after wrenching on my Delta 88 for a month or two I think I've gotten a feel for it but I need to see lots more before I start building one.  I'll try to head out there this weekend... I do have a lady friend coming into town so we may stay home  :biggrin: but if you keep me posted I'll definitely make it next time....
> *


 :0 ANY PICS?

EDIT: NEVER MIND. JUST SAW YOUR PROFILE PIC. :thumbsdown: AT BIG WHEELS


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

will there be a hop?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

will there be a hop at the toy drive?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 26 2007, 04:46 PM~9309141
> *:0  what do u consider high stakes???
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Nov 26 2007, 05:07 PM~9310364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 26 2007, 09:39 AM~9306776
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS SATURDAY ME AND MY CLUB HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE HEADING OUT TO THE SPOT ON WESTIMER TO GO CRUZ FOR A WHILE FOR ANYBODY WHO IS DOWN..... THATS IF THE WEATHER IS GOOD! HOPE TO SEE A FEW LOW LOW'S OUT THERE.
> 
> SUNDAY IS THE TOY FOR TOTES. HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE.
> *


 :uh: will rather go to irvington and crosstimber, just because its closer to me :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 26 2007, 08:39 AM~9306776
> *JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS SATURDAY ME AND MY CLUB HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE HEADING OUT TO THE SPOT ON WESTIMER TO GO CRUZ FOR A WHILE FOR ANYBODY WHO IS DOWN..... THATS IF THE WEATHER IS GOOD! HOPE TO SEE A FEW LOW LOW'S OUT THERE.
> 
> SUNDAY IS THE TOY FOR TOTES. HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE.
> *


exactly were is this at on westimer.......i might want to check it out


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

burlington coat factory parking lot at hwy 6 and westimer


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9311278
> *burlington coat factory parking lot at hwy 6 and westimer
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2007, 02:40 PM~9309085
> *last time i went to westhiemer and 6 i told myself id never go again. u guys have fun, hit me up afterwards for poker game.  :uh:
> *


why wont u go anymore..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 26 2007, 08:29 PM~9311278
> *burlington coat factory parking lot at hwy 6 and westimer
> *


esta hasta la verga! surprised no one has organized something at that sonic down south of fairmont heading towards clear lake. lots of parking up in that mug and not a lot of traffic.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9311278
> *burlington coat factory parking lot at hwy 6 and westimer
> *


will be there with hennessy and coke in hand... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 26 2007, 06:29 PM~9311278
> *burlington coat factory parking lot at hwy 6 and westimer
> *



westhimer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 26 2007, 10:20 PM~9312726
> *westhimer
> *


 :twak: 

Westheimer

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 26 2007, 08:20 PM~9312726
> *westhimer
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2007, 10:21 PM~9312731
> *:twak:
> 
> Westheimer
> ...


Its Westinhymer :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2007, 08:57 PM~9312445
> *esta hasta la verga!  surprised no one has organized something at that sonic down south of fairmont heading towards clear lake.  lots of parking up in that mug and not a lot of traffic.
> *


lotta cops too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2007, 08:57 PM~9312445
> *esta hasta la verga!  surprised no one has organized something at that sonic down south of fairmont heading towards clear lake.  lots of parking up in that mug and not a lot of traffic.
> *



Westheimer and hwy 6?

right around the corner.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 26 2007, 10:44 PM~9312958
> *lotta cops too
> *


don't tell me you skeer'd of pork rinds :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, *INIMITABLE*, lvlikeg

go to sleep hoe..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *INIMITABLE*, lvlikeg

Houston Stylez????? :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 10:11 PM~9313115
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sic713, INIMITABLE, lvlikeg
> 
> ...



Can't sleep w/o my daily dose of LIL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 26 2007, 09:14 PM~9313140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you aint missing much


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 07:28 PM~9312113
> *why wont u go anymore..
> *


because it was wack. a bunch of youngin's in imports, peelin out, and trying to do circle 8's in the parking lot. and some dude with a stick that was gone off something, dancing with his stick to his boombox. there was about 8 lowriders and we had about 4 of them...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2007, 09:28 PM~9313234
> *got a problem son
> you aint missing much
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2007, 10:21 PM~9312731
> *:twak:
> 
> Westheimer
> ...


wow, dual spell check :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 26 2007, 09:31 PM~9313266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i went by there one night after work. fk that spot.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2007, 08:21 PM~9312731
> *:twak:
> 
> Westhimer
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 18 2007, 05:47 PM~9254670
> *saw ur car homie   yea it was a lil warm today, but nice.  we enjoyed the show.  uce was strong, they had alotta rides.  so did estillo.
> 
> latin kustoms was out lookin good :thumbsup: heard some good news about the homies, congrats!
> ...



lazy mo fcker :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 26 2007, 10:29 PM~9312835
> *Its Westinhymer :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


thats the nazi way to pronounce it! :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2007, 09:31 PM~9313266
> *because it was wack. a bunch of youngin's in imports, peelin out, and trying to do circle 8's in the parking lot.  and some dude with a stick that was gone off something, dancing with his stick to his boombox.  there was about 8 lowriders and we had about 4 of them...
> *


yeah ...some of my members go out there..but when they ask me to go this is my answer..... :thumbsdown: dont like rice....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2007, 10:43 AM~9315587
> *yeah ...some of my members go out there..but when they ask me to go this is my answer..... :thumbsdown: dont like rice....
> *


MAN IF WE DONT MAKE SOMTHING HAPPEN THEN WHERE WE SUPPOSE TO CRUZ?

OR JUST GO TO SHOW? LOOK AT WHATS HAPPENING TO THAT......

LIKE I ALWAYS SAID I DONT BUILD MY CARS TO JUST SIT IN MY SHOP A COLLECT DUST I BUILD CARS TO RIDE, CRUZ ON A NICE DAY! CHILL WITH MY HOMIE POSTED UP AT THE SPOT. JUST BECAUSE I'M OLDER DOESN'T MEAN I CANT CRUZ MOST PEOPLE THINK JUST BECAUSE THEY ARE OLDER THAT CRUZIN IS FOR KIDS WELL PEPS IF YOU FEEL LIKE THAT THEN YOU SHOULDN'T BE LOWRIDEING DO WHAT OLD PEOPLE DO AND GO PLAY BINGO!

IF A THOUSAND RICE BURNNERS CAN GET TOGETHER AND HANG OUT WHY CAN'T WE DO IT!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Hwy [email protected] I-10 Brothers Pizza, Sams parking lot...... No laws, big place to chill and best of all no rice..... But what do I know Im just a white boy into lowriders....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 27 2007, 09:29 AM~9315882
> *MAN IF WE DONT MAKE SOMTHING HAPPEN THEN WHERE WE SUPPOSE TO CRUZ?
> 
> OR JUST GO TO SHOW? LOOK AT WHATS HAPPENING TO THAT......
> ...


Amen to that! That's pretty much how I feel. People who know me know that any little chance I get I'll cruise wit who ever,when ever,where ever! Most times I'll cruise solo.....or go hang out in Kemah on Sat. nights where all the muscle cars,rat rods,OG's,custom trucks chill. It's good to see and meet people with different taste in cars......anyways...sorry for interrupting!....lol :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 27 2007, 09:29 AM~9315882
> *MAN IF WE DONT MAKE SOMTHING HAPPEN THEN WHERE WE SUPPOSE TO CRUZ?
> 
> OR JUST GO TO SHOW? LOOK AT WHATS HAPPENING TO THAT......
> ...


i agree. i miss cruising. i used to cruise richmond every dam weekend. but "WE" need a spot for "US" not a spot for US AND THEM. youll see what i mean when you get there, the shit is irrating. hearing all those muffles. and these guys who think their 4 door import car is a race car...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 27 2007, 11:45 AM~9315963
> *Amen to that! That's pretty much how I feel. People who know me know that any little chance I get I'll cruise wit who ever,when ever,where ever! Most times I'll cruise solo.....or go hang out in Kemah on Sat. nights where all the muscle cars,rat rods,OG's,custom trucks chill. It's good to see and meet people with different taste in cars......anyways...sorry for interrupting!....lol :biggrin:
> *


me too!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 27 2007, 09:34 AM~9315914
> *Hwy [email protected] I-10 Brothers Pizza, Sams parking lot...... No laws, big place to chill and best of all no rice..... But what do I know Im just a white boy into lowriders....
> *


What nights is this going on?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 27 2007, 12:51 PM~9316388
> *What nights is this going on?
> *


I was just sayin its a cool spot :biggrin: Been there b4 on a sat..... Its been awhile but like I said it was coo'..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2007, 09:49 AM~9315973
> *i agree. i miss cruising.  i used to cruise richmond every dam weekend.  but "WE" need a spot for "US" not a spot for US AND THEM.  youll see what i mean when you get there, the shit is irrating.  hearing all those muffles. and these guys who think their 4 door import car is a race car...
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 27 2007, 09:29 AM~9315882
> *MAN IF WE DONT MAKE SOMTHING HAPPEN THEN WHERE WE SUPPOSE TO CRUZ?
> 
> OR JUST GO TO SHOW? LOOK AT WHATS HAPPENING TO THAT......
> ...


For those who forgot what happened at macgregor a month ago..shit will be the same way any where else*...."WE THE LOWRIDERS GET TARGETED FIRST!!"*
Until we get a safe spot for lowriders then i will support it...  ...But good luck and be safe at the hwy 6 spot...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 27 2007, 09:29 AM~9315882
> *MAN IF WE DONT MAKE SOMTHING HAPPEN THEN WHERE WE SUPPOSE TO CRUZ?
> 
> OR JUST GO TO SHOW? LOOK AT WHATS HAPPENING TO THAT......
> ...


always talkin shit.... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2007, 01:04 PM~9316480
> *For those who forgot what happened at macgregor a month ago..shit will be the same way any where else...."WE THE LOWRIDERS GET TARGETED FIRST!!"
> Until we get a safe spot for lowriders then i will support it...  ...But good luck and be safe at the hwy 6 spot...
> *


BearCreek park has never had a problem with lolows chillin there. Its been brought up many times. People on the east side, ect, say its too far :uh: Ive been to Baytown, Mcgregor, Irvington ,ect ect..... If its worth a shot try it dont shoot it down b4 it even gets started, Just my two cents  Ill drive wherever


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bearcreek would be like macgregor, just park and stand around i wanna see some low's driving down the street...for parked cars, u can see that on layitlow all day. im down for a cruise spot, slim come scoop me up, since my shit is not on the road....:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

da lone talkin all that shit about rice..but man use to own a civic himself. :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2007, 11:04 AM~9316480
> *For those who forgot what happened at macgregor a month ago..shit will be the same way any where else...."WE THE LOWRIDERS GET TARGETED FIRST!!"
> Until we get a safe spot for lowriders then i will support it...  ...But good luck and be safe at the hwy 6 spot...
> *


wasnt we. it was everyone.. even families in dailys were targeted...just picked the wrong day to go


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 27 2007, 11:34 AM~9315914
> *Hwy [email protected] I-10 Brothers Pizza, Sams parking lot...... No laws, big place to chill and best of all no rice..... But what do I know Im just a white boy into lowriders....
> *


word, and you can get some delicious pizza :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2007, 01:04 PM~9316480
> *For those who forgot what happened at macgregor a month ago..shit will be the same way any where else...."WE THE LOWRIDERS GET TARGETED FIRST!!"
> Until we get a safe spot for lowriders then i will support it...  ...But good luck and be safe at the hwy 6 spot...
> *


well, remember richmond with all the idiots fightin and shootin each other. Not to mention the ppl that live on Richmond had a hella time getting back to their residence due to all the traffic and police.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 27 2007, 10:45 AM~9315963
> *Amen to that! That's pretty much how I feel. People who know me know that any little chance I get I'll cruise wit who ever,when ever,where ever! Most times I'll cruise solo.....or go hang out in Kemah on Sat. nights where all the muscle cars,rat rods,OG's,custom trucks chill. It's good to see and meet people with different taste in cars......anyways...sorry for interrupting!....lol :biggrin:
> *


let me know next time you plan on heading to kemah...ive been wanting to check it out since you told me... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 27 2007, 09:29 AM~9315882
> *MAN IF WE DONT MAKE SOMTHING HAPPEN THEN WHERE WE SUPPOSE TO CRUZ?
> 
> OR JUST GO TO SHOW? LOOK AT WHATS HAPPENING TO THAT......
> ...


Yeah, I'm not playing Bingo yet :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2007, 12:40 PM~9317157
> *da lone talkin all that shit about rice..but man use to own a civic himself.  :scrutinize:
> *


its not owning the imports. mafucka can have whatever kind of car they want. its dumbasses trying to race in a parking lot.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2007, 03:58 PM~9317865
> *its not owning the imports. mafucka can have whatever kind of car they want. its dumbasses trying to race in a parking lot.
> *


no,its owning imports thats retarded. nuff said


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 27 2007, 04:00 PM~9317887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 27 2007, 02:00 PM~9317887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Old school! :0


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Devious Sixty8 are you going to the HLC toydrive?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Nov 27 2007, 04:16 PM~9318013
> *Devious Sixty8 are you going to the HLC toydrive?
> *


naw, putting in OT that day..  

Sun 12/2/07 07:00 AM - 03:00 PM 
OT ETS - PL 07:00 AM 09:15 AM 
Break 09:15 AM 09:30 AM 
OT ETS - PL 09:30 AM 11:45 AM 
Break 11:45 AM 12:00 PM 
OT ETS - PL 12:00 PM 03:00 PM


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2007, 02:47 PM~9318312
> *naw, putting in OT that day..
> 
> Sun 12/2/07  07:00 AM - 03:00 PM
> ...


I see so your workin that overtime so you can buy some toys for the toydrive :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2007, 02:47 PM~9318312
> *naw, putting in OT that day..
> 
> Sun 12/2/07  07:00 AM - 03:00 PM
> ...


uncle sam is gonna dig deep in that ass. trust me i did all that OT last year and learned...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2007, 02:56 PM~9318394
> *uncle sam is gonna dig deep in that ass. trust me i did all that OT last year and learned...
> *


Not if he gots babies all over Houston to support. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 27 2007, 01:34 PM~9317611
> *let me know next time you plan on heading to kemah...ive been wanting to check it out since you told me... :biggrin:
> *


Will do...!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 01:10 PM~9317403
> *wasnt we. it was everyone.. even families in dailys were targeted...just picked the wrong day to go
> *


bullshit i was there before you got there...i was tellin boiler these asshole cops were posting up in all corners of the park. I even went up to the cops and asking what was the purpose of them post up..fool told me they had complaints that "LOWRIDER GANGSTERS" were taking over the park.... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2007, 02:18 PM~9316932
> *bearcreek would be like macgregor, just park and stand around i wanna see some low's driving down the street...for parked cars, u can see that on layitlow all day. im down for a cruise spot, slim come scoop me up, since my shit is not on the road....:uh:
> *


 Nope, Bearcreek park is huge you can cruise around all day as long as you dont go faster then 20mph..... that atleast will keep your rice buddys out! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2007, 03:34 PM~9318706
> *bullshit i was there before you got there...i was tellin boiler these  asshole cops were posting up in all corners of the park. I even went up to the cops and asking what was the purpose of them post up..fool told me they had complaints that "LOWRIDER GANGSTERS" were taking over the park.... :uh:
> *


haha lowrider gangsters...
thats fuckin funny..

oh wells.. they still fucked with everybody that was there.. no matter what ride you was in..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Nov 27 2007, 04:55 PM~9318378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2007, 05:34 PM~9318706
> *bullshit i was there before you got there...i was tellin boiler these  asshole cops were posting up in all corners of the park. I even went up to the cops and asking what was the purpose of them post up..fool told me they had complaints that "LOWRIDER GANGSTERS" were taking over the park.... :uh:
> *


word on street is, it was a trucker that snitched to cops. didnt like us taking over "their" spot..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 05:44 PM~9318759
> *haha lowrider gangsters...
> thats fuckin funny..
> 
> ...


didnt ice cream man get a ticket? cops said "fk ALL ya'll"


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*WHORING BY....*


----------



## sysco83 (Nov 7, 2007)

wuz up h-town


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 27 2007, 01:06 AM~9313920
> *lazy mo fcker :biggrin:
> *



yes yes & yes again :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 27 2007, 06:30 PM~9319066
> *yes yes & yes again :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got some hex tank plugs? hopefully set of 4? used are ok too.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2007, 06:43 PM~9319127
> *anybody got some hex tank plugs?  hopefully set of 4? used are ok too.
> *


have some that have a "H" on them from Homies...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 27 2007, 06:38 PM~9319092
> *:uh:
> *




:uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2007, 04:02 PM~9318881
> *didnt ice cream man get a ticket?    cops said "fk ALL  ya'll"
> *


yeah he did :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 27 2007, 06:45 PM~9319133
> *have some that have a "H" on them from Homies...
> *


pics? pm me a price.. oh, i still that that gauge chingarera thing you wanted, i'll throw that in the deal too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHY DONT WE JUST GO TO DUSSEN PARK.....WE WENT WEEKEND FO LAST WHEN THE REST OF YOU SUCKAAAAAAS GOT SCARED OF A LIL RAIN...SO WHY YO LOW WAS IN THA GARAGE MINE WAS TEARIN UP THE SCREETZ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2007, 08:04 PM~9319858
> *WHY DONT WE JUST GO TO DUSSEN PARK.....WE WENT WEEKEND FO LAST WHEN THE REST OF YOU SUCKAAAAAAS GOT SCARED OF A LIL RAIN...SO WHY YO LOW WAS IN THA GARAGE MINE WAS TEARIN UP THE SCREETZ
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,* sic713*

:buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2007, 08:04 PM~9319858
> *WHY DONT WE JUST GO TO DUSSEN PARK.....WE WENT WEEKEND FO LAST WHEN THE REST OF YOU SUCKAAAAAAS GOT SCARED OF A LIL RAIN...SO WHY YO LOW WAS IN THA GARAGE MINE WAS TEARIN UP THE SCREETZ
> *


bitch.. im willing to drive but got damnnnnnnnnnnn.. thats too fuckin far out for us southside , sw"kenny" people..

my car is a gas guzzler..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 27 2007, 08:07 PM~9319880
> *3 Members: cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, sic713
> 
> :buttkick:
> *


sup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SHIT MINE IS TO BOTH OF THEM RAGETY MUAFUCKAZ BUT I DRIVE THEM SHITS ERRRWHERE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2007, 10:11 PM~9319919
> *SHIT MINE IS TO BOTH OF THEM RAGETY MUAFUCKAZ BUT I DRIVE THEM SHITS ERRRWHERE
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2007, 08:11 PM~9319919
> *SHIT MINE IS TO BOTH OF THEM RAGETY MUAFUCKAZ BUT I DRIVE THEM SHITS ERRRWHERE
> *


yea.. but both them shits get better gas mileage than mines


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 08:11 PM~9319911
> *sup
> *


nuttin much imma be at yall shop soon my wife wants to build a hopper for herself :0 so hopefully if i can get in touch with the right people imma pick her project up on friday...mine has been on hold forever and now even longer than that :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 08:14 PM~9319947
> *yea.. but both them shits get better gas mileage than mines
> *


***** metro buses get better mileage than el sicko.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 27 2007, 08:15 PM~9319957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit, probaly.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 08:19 PM~9319993
> *whaaaaat!
> ha thats crazy.. well im at home.. but the others are there i think..stay home where its warm..
> 
> ...


u hated on my sig???? lol.. imma go to the shop tomorrow to see it ...fuckin loser


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 27 2007, 08:21 PM~9320009
> *u hated on my sig???? lol.. imma go to the shop tomorrow to see it ...fuckin loser
> *


i didnt do shit..
it was some white boy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, sic713, *switches4life*, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*

double pump and single pump hop champs???? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 10:14 PM~9319947
> *yea.. but both them shits get better gas mileage than mines
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH PUT GAS AND JUST ROLL I COST ME EIGHTY BUX TO FILL UP THA LAC ....I WAS LIKE DAMN FUCKIT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 08:22 PM~9320031
> *i didnt do shit..
> it was some white boy
> *


75% of ya club is white boys :biggrin: .. homer pimpson or disturbed?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2007, 08:24 PM~9320045
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH PUT GAS AND JUST ROLL I COST ME EIGHTY BUX TO FILL UP THA LAC ....I WAS LIKE DAMN FUCKIT
> *


thats a lot of money for gas... everybody aint able :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 27 2007, 08:24 PM~9320045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.. or was he mexican..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 08:26 PM~9320069
> *fk that..
> ill put in a 20
> 
> ...


lol... it was all yall asses... imma bring a can of spray paint a strike up on yall way.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 10:26 PM~9320069
> *fk that..
> ill put in a 20
> *


 AND IT LEFT YO ASS ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 27 2007, 08:27 PM~9320087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was before hand..
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 08:29 PM~9320101
> *hahaha.. black man didnt do shit , but watch and laugh
> 
> that was before hand..
> ...


why u aint defend me...i woulda defended u..lol...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 27 2007, 08:34 PM~9320147
> *why u aint defend me...i woulda defended u..lol...
> *


u full of fuckin brown and green shit.. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 08:38 PM~9320186
> *u full of fuckin brown and green shit.. :uh:
> *


well maybe brwon liquor.. i woulda thougfh my ***** laughed..lol.. i see how it is


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda boiler?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 27 2007, 08:15 PM~9319957
> *nuttin much imma be at yall shop soon my wife wants to build a hopper for herself  :0  so hopefully if i can get in touch with the right people imma pick her project up on friday...mine has been on hold forever and now even longer than that :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 27 2007, 11:45 AM~9315963
> *Amen to that! That's pretty much how I feel. People who know me know that any little chance I get I'll cruise wit who ever,when ever,where ever! Most times I'll cruise solo.....or go hang out in Kemah on Sat. nights where all the muscle cars,rat rods,OG's,custom trucks chill. It's good to see and meet people with different taste in cars......anyways...sorry for interrupting!....lol :biggrin:
> *


x2, don't got lows but take my cars out on weekends. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2007, 08:40 PM~9320215
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :biggrin: and she gonna be hittin it from the door.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 27 2007, 08:22 PM~9320036
> *4 Members: cali rydah, sic713, switches4life, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> double pump and single pump hop champs????  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 , u see slim, u need to start calling those single pumps out, so we can do some here :angry: , NOW I'M CALLING ANY DOUBBLE PUMP , TO COME OUT TO HIGHWAY 6 , SO WE CAN GET IT ON1!!! SHOP MADE R BACKYARDD MADE!!, IT DOESN'T MATTER, BUT YES BRING REAL CARS, (NO TOY LIGHT TRUCKS) :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2007, 10:47 PM~9320294
> *:0  :0 , u see slim, u need to start calling those single pumps out, so we can do some here :angry: , NOW  I'M  CALLING ANY DOUBBLE PUMP , TO COME OUT TO HIGHWAY 6 , SO WE CAN GET IT ON1!!! SHOP MADE R BACKYARDD MADE!!, IT DOESN'T MATTER, BUT YES BRING REAL CARS, (NO TOY LIGHT TRUCKS) :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2007, 08:40 PM~9320210
> *que onda boiler?
> *


WIFE IS MAD, GONNA HAVE TO LOOK 4 A SANCHA :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2007, 08:47 PM~9320294
> *:0  :0 , u see slim, u need to start calling those single pumps out, so we can do some here :angry: , NOW  I'M  CALLING ANY DOUBBLE PUMP , TO COME OUT TO HIGHWAY 6 , SO WE CAN GET IT ON1!!! SHOP MADE R BACKYARDD MADE!!, IT DOESN'T MATTER, BUT YES BRING REAL CARS, (NO TOY LIGHT TRUCKS) :biggrin:
> *


:yes: slims car does decent but i know a houston style guy who can do some hurt but he m.i.a right now :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 27 2007, 08:44 PM~9320248
> *x2  :biggrin: and she gonna be hittin it from the door.. :biggrin:
> *


REAL SWITCH HITTIN. COM :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2007, 08:51 PM~9320350
> *REAL SWITCH HITTIN. COM :biggrin:
> *


we will see she short ass hell so her lockup gotta be little..maybe bumper checkin on 12's.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2007, 10:49 PM~9320322
> *WIFE IS MAD, GONNA HAVE TO LOOK 4 A SANCHA :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OH SHIT MAN, I BUSTED OUT LAUGHING CABRON! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> JUST TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS SATURDAY ME AND MY CLUB HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL BE HEADING OUT TO THE SPOT ON WESTIMER TO GO CRUZ FOR A WHILE FOR ANYBODY WHO IS DOWN..... THATS IF THE WEATHER IS GOOD! HOPE TO SEE A FEW LOW LOW'S OUT THERE.
> 
> B THERE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 27 2007, 10:50 PM~9320329
> *:yes: slims car does decent but i know a houston style guy who can do some hurt but he m.i.a right now  :0
> *


I KEEP TELLIN THESE ***** IT AINT A HOPPER...IT JUST SO HAPPENDS TO DO WHAT IT DOSE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 27 2007, 08:52 PM~9320367
> *we will see she short ass hell so her lockup gotta be little..maybe bumper checkin on 12's.
> *


b good enough, my almost exwife, wanted to learn, but she keep overlocking :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2007, 10:59 PM~9320449
> *b good enough, my almost exwife, wanted to learn, but she keep overlocking :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NICE ELF TEXT MESSAGE!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2007, 08:57 PM~9320424
> *I KEEP TELLIN THESE ***** IT AINT A HOPPER...IT JUST SO HAPPENDS TO DO WHAT IT DOSE
> *


fk it, HOP THAT BEEEAAACHH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2007, 09:00 PM~9320456
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> NICE ELF TEXT MESSAGE!
> *


fuckin phone!! i'm gonna zue this fucking company :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2007, 11:01 PM~9320469
> *fk it, HOP THAT BEEEAAACHH
> *


IN DUE TIME


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2007, 09:03 PM~9320498
> *IN DUE TIME
> *


  :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2007, 11:03 PM~9320491
> *fuckin phone!! i'm gonna zue this fucking company :angry:
> *


You need to request one with En Espanol :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BOILER, aqui esta tu nueva sancha. :barf: 



> _Originally posted by CHICO THE VAVOSO_@Nov 27 2007, 11:08 PM~9320550
> *mine will let me show it all, but i dont think gary or the mods will so here you go...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 27 2007, 10:24 PM~9320050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u lyin ur ole v12 powered ass off


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 27 2007, 10:50 PM~9320329
> *:yes: slims car does decent but i know a houston style guy who can do some hurt but he m.i.a right now  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> BOILER, aqui esta tu nueva sancha. :barf:
> :twak: :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 27 2007, 11:39 PM~9320885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

disturbed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

customer car im working on..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 27 2007, 11:46 PM~9320970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 12:02 AM~9321147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats rara's single pump hopper... built in a month


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 01:08 AM~9321708
> *thats rara's single pump hopper... built in a month
> *


good job


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2007, 08:04 PM~9319858
> *WHY DONT WE JUST GO TO DUSSEN PARK.....WE WENT WEEKEND FO LAST WHEN THE REST OF YOU SUCKAAAAAAS GOT SCARED OF A LIL RAIN...SO WHY YO LOW WAS IN THA GARAGE MINE WAS TEARIN UP THE SCREETZ
> *


shit u can hang that up. i rather sit on layitlow and look at the japan supershow pics than drive way the fuck up there :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 09:46 PM~9320970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Nov 27 2007, 09:27 PM~9320757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its ok :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 10:02 PM~9321147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good in the picture :biggrin: nice patterns :uh: i need to gas hop that bitch...maybe saturday on westheimer :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic any close up pics of rara mural car looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 28 2007, 12:26 AM~9322096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill get some.. i didnt do the mural..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 08:07 AM~9323235
> *shit we did it a couple of weeks ago at the shop.. me and ra ra.. 2nd hit all i saw was sky for 3 sec.. then it broke....
> ill get some.. i didnt do the mural..
> *


if yall did it in two imma do it in one :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 28 2007, 08:21 AM~9323294
> *if yall did it in two imma do it in one  :biggrin:
> *


lets do it.. it aint my car...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

CRISTMAS PARADE OF LIGHTS IN SOUTH HOUSTON THIS SATURDAY NIGHT .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2007, 10:49 AM~9323451
> *CRISTMAS PARADE OF LIGHTS IN SOUTH HOUSTON THIS SATURDAY NIGHT .
> *


how much they paying?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

someone bet me that the car wouldn't not be ready for the show he bet me an impala ss. next thing i know he was on layitlow talking bout when he can pick up my fully rapped frame. then the car made it to the show and i told him i will be there with my trailer to pick up my impala then he said it was a model car he was talking about.......messed up!!! everyone know's how i'm talking bout.

HE MY BOY THOUGH!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 28 2007, 09:36 AM~9323752
> *how much they paying?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 10:02 PM~9321147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ..looks clean...who painted it and did the mural??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 28 2007, 01:16 PM~9324434
> * ..looks clean...who painted it and did the mural??
> *


your boy chuck copeland from copeland signs in la porte


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

Ness from H.S did tha paint

Darkness did the patterns 

copeland sign did the mural 

and the car was built n 15 days


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> > BOILER, aqui esta tu nueva sancha. :barf:
> > :twak: :guns:
> 
> 
> Be nice she's cute in her own way. :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 28 2007, 12:08 PM~9324724
> *Ness from H.S did tha paint
> 
> Darkness did the patterns
> ...


I thought 1 month


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2007, 11:08 PM~9321708
> *thats rara's single pump hopper... built in a month
> *


I thought 15 days.............


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 28 2007, 12:03 PM~9324692
> *your boy chuck copeland from copeland signs in la porte
> *


 :0 ....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 28 2007, 04:22 PM~9325696
> *Be nice she's cute in her own way. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2007, 05:56 PM~9326622
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 28 2007, 07:02 PM~9326665
> *:uh:
> *


what up f0' d0'?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2007, 06:05 PM~9326681
> *what up f0' d0'?
> *


oh so know you gotta put me out like that. :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 28 2007, 07:13 PM~9326735
> *oh so know you gotta put me out like that. :tears:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wh0ring by....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2007, 06:14 PM~9326739
> *
> *


 :biggrin: I LOVE FO DOORS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 12:02 AM~9321147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 28 2007, 06:21 PM~9326765
> *:biggrin: I LOVE FO DOORS
> *


 :0 ME TOO!!!!




























YOU GET SO MUCH MORE $ AT THE SCRAP FOR THE EXTRA METAL :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 28 2007, 06:33 PM~9326855
> *:0 ME TOO!!!!
> YOU GET SO MUCH MORE $ AT THE SCRAP FOR THE EXTRA METAL  :biggrin:
> *


first i was :cheesy: 

then i scrolled down :angry: 

that doesnt mean i dont like 2 doors, i just prefer a 4 door.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Nov 28 2007, 04:34 PM~9325769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dis is mista y u worried bout it. it took u goin to another club to build a car. but i still got luv fo u homie.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm feeling sad, got to sell Bitter Sweet tomorrow.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn... firmelows gettin down like a mutha fucker...
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2064570160


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 28 2007, 07:21 PM~9326763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: lol!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 10:46 PM~9327783
> *damn... firmelows gettin down like a mutha fucker...
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2064570160
> *


 :thumbsdown: thats devious 68


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 28 2007, 10:32 PM~9328214
> *:thumbsdown: thats devious 68
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 28 2007, 05:35 PM~9326867
> *first i was :cheesy:
> 
> then i scrolled down :angry:
> ...


foolish


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Y-XRcUnVc&feature=related :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 29 2007, 12:32 AM~9328214
> *:thumbsdown: thats devious 68
> *


:uh: look here happy feet.. thats all you, i dont dance.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 28 2007, 05:52 PM~9327008
> *dis is mista  y u worried bout it. it took u goin to another club to build a car.  but i still got luv fo u homie.
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2007, 08:59 AM~9330144
> *:uh:    look here happy feet..    thats all you, i dont dance.
> *



GANG$TA'$ DON'T DANCE THEY BOOGIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

FYI

http://click.nba.com/viewmsg.cfm?n35009s1223c2854377t1219


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 11:46 PM~9327783
> *damn... firmelows gettin down like a mutha fucker...
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2064570160
> *


when i saw it the first time i thought it was him :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 29 2007, 10:10 AM~9330933
> *FYI
> 
> http://click.nba.com/viewmsg.cfm?n35009s1223c2854377t1219
> *


  just got mine


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey monica, when u gonna start working out :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 12:20 PM~9331515
> *  just got mine
> *


 :biggrin: see you there...what section?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 28 2007, 05:52 PM~9327008
> *dis is mista  y u worried bout it. it took u goin to another club to build a car.  but i still got luv fo u homie.
> *


I Know Where I'm At :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2007, 01:01 PM~9331842
> *:biggrin: see you there...what section?
> *



FLOOR C ROW 13 SEAT 11-12


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2007, 12:01 PM~9331842
> *:biggrin: see you there...what section?
> *


section 121 row 23 seat 15 and 16....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2007, 01:57 PM~9331801
> *hey monica, when u gonna start working out  :uh:
> *


how she ever have time to work out, when she busy crashing parties.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> *Message Forwarded From individualsbox
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506
> It's 100% official
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2007, 11:46 PM~9327783
> *damn... firmelows gettin down like a mutha fucker...
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2064570160
> *


REEEEEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUSSSSSTtTT! But thanks for reposting, I forgot where that video was at. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2007, 04:27 PM~9334287
> *REEEEEEEEEEEEPAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUSSSSSTtTT!  But thanks for reposting, I forgot where that video was at.  :biggrin:
> *


i never saw it, but it does look like john in the beginning


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, JUSTDEEZ, cali rydah, DISTURBED
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2007, 05:18 PM~9334727
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, JUSTDEEZ, cali rydah, DISTURBED
> :uh:
> *


ugly ass bitch!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2007, 05:18 PM~9334727
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, JUSTDEEZ, cali rydah, DISTURBED
> :uh:
> *


***


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

breakin boyz off


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 28 2007, 07:35 PM~9326867
> *first i was :cheesy:
> 
> then i scrolled down :angry:
> ...



some people jus haters :uh: :uh: :uh: 


i just like classic cars, i liked them before i got into lowriders. 2 door or 4 door i dont give a shit. just like somebody bein a chevy lover, oh you can only have a chevy, b.s..... i prefer a chevy, but i got love for all classics.

fashion, value, rarity or whatever doesnt matter to me. if i like it, i like it.

variety is the spice of life :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 29 2007, 07:21 PM~9335330
> *some people jus haters :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i just like classic cars, i liked them before i got into lowriders.  2 door or 4 door i dont give a shit.  just like somebody bein a chevy lover, oh you can only have a chevy, b.s.....  i prefer a chevy, but i got love for all classics.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you think just like me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 29 2007, 07:21 PM~9335330
> *some people jus haters :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i just like classic cars, i liked them before i got into lowriders.  2 door or 4 door i dont give a shit.  just like somebody bein a chevy lover, oh you can only have a chevy, b.s.....  i prefer a chevy, but i got love for all classics.
> 
> ...



LOL IT WASNT EVEN MENT LIKE THAT... I WAS JUS CRACKIN JOKES ON HOMIE. I AM A BIG FAN OF CUSTOMIZING WETHER ITS A DONK, LOWRIDER, OG CLASSIC, RAT ROD, HOT ROD, ETC. SO IF I OFFENDED ANYONE I APOLOGIZE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 07:24 PM~9335354
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: you think just like me
> *


WADDUP FO' DO' :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2007, 08:41 PM~9335509
> *LOL IT WASNT EVEN MENT LIKE THAT... I WAS JUS CRACKIN JOKES ON HOMIE. I AM A BIG FAN OF CUSTOMIZING WETHER ITS A DONK, LOWRIDER, OG CLASSIC, RAT ROD, HOT ROD, ETC. SO IF I OFFENDED ANYONE I APOLOGIZE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2007, 07:45 PM~9335547
> *:uh:
> *


LIKE RIVI SAID YOUZ A HATER!!! :biggrin: BESIDES MIGHT BE BUILDING A RAT ROD SOON...  

AND ON THE DONKS...I WORKED ON FEW WHEN I WAS LIVING IN FLORIDA AND THEY GOT SOME GOOD AMOUNT OF DETAIL AND GREAT CRAFTMANSHIP SO IF YOU WANT TALK DOWN THEN STEP YO GAME UP


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2007, 07:43 PM~9335532
> *WADDUP FO' DO'  :biggrin:
> *


wuz. i liked every thing you said except.......... DONK


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 07:52 PM~9335619
> *wuz. i liked every thing  you said except.......... DONK
> *


SO WHEN YOU READY TO BRING OUT THE FO DO AND HIT UP BIG V? BEEN WANTING TO CHECK OUT THE COCHINOS HANG SPOT...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

later this year


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Nov 29 2007, 03:04 PM~9332996
> *I Know Where I'm At  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DIS BE MISTA 

LOYALITY JUST AINT WHAT IT USE TO BE :dunno: I'M JUST HAPPY YOU GOT A CAR NOW YOU CAN COME RIDE WITH THE BIG BOYZ........WHOLE LOT DIFFERNT WHEN YOU ARE IN THE DRIVER SEAT INSTEAD OF THE PASSENGER SEAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 07:56 PM~9335671
> *later this year
> *


LATER? YOU AINT GOT BUT A MONTH LEFT...HIT ME UP WHEN YOU READY


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Nov 29 2007, 08:56 PM~9335679
> *DIS BE MISTA
> 
> LOYALITY JUST AINT WHAT IT USE TO BE :dunno: I'M JUST HAPPY YOU GOT A CAR NOW YOU CAN COME RIDE WITH THE BIG BOYZ........WHOLE LOT DIFFERNT WHEN YOU ARE IN THE DRIVER SEAT INSTEAD OF THE PASSENGER SEAT.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2007, 07:58 PM~9335692
> *LATER? YOU AINT GOT BUT A MONTH LEFT...HIT ME UP WHEN YOU READY
> *


a month left for what


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 08:02 PM~9335745
> *a month left for what
> *


for the year to be over!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 29 2007, 08:03 PM~9335763
> *for the year to be over!!
> *


oh shit. i meant sometime next year. @ july.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 28 2007, 06:35 PM~9326867
> *first i was :cheesy:
> 
> then i scrolled down :angry:
> ...


4 does is thoway cars and parts donors...unless its clean as hell...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 29 2007, 08:08 PM~9335821
> *4 does is thoway cars and parts donors...unless its clean as hell...
> *


 :0 it will, just watch


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 08:06 PM~9335810
> *oh shit. i meant sometime next year. @ july.
> *


lies


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 08:08 PM~9335831
> *:0 it will, just watch
> *


show me dont tell me.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 29 2007, 08:08 PM~9335821
> *4 does is thoway cars and parts donors...unless its clean as hell...
> *


HYPNOTIZED SHOWOFF


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 29 2007, 08:09 PM~9335844
> *show me dont tell me.
> *


ok. im not doing kandy so it ought to be cheap :biggrin: doing it all black


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fo doos open mayne!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 08:10 PM~9335860
> *ok. im not doing kandy so it ought to be cheap :biggrin: doing it all black
> *


YOU GET WAT YOU PAY FOR HOMIE. MAKE SURE YOU TAKE YOUR TIME SO YOU WILL GET IT DONE THE FIRST TIME...IF NOT THEN IT WONT BE "CHEAP" BLACK SHOWS ANY FLAWS.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2007, 08:12 PM~9335882
> *fo doos open mayne!
> *


 :0 but not while driving like them fools that started that saying


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2007, 08:14 PM~9335910
> *YOU GET WAT YOU PAY FOR HOMIE. MAKE SURE YOU TAKE YOUR TIME SO YOU WILL GET IT DONE THE FIRST TIME...IF NOT THEN IT WONT BE "CHEAP" BLACK SHOWS ANY FLAWS.
> *


thats what im doing. im not gonna put bondo on the holes like the fool that used to own my car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 07:15 PM~9335918
> *:0 but not while driving like them fools that started that saying
> *


its not fun unless u driving with ya feets hangin out..

flintstone *****


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2007, 08:20 PM~9335989
> *its not fun unless u driving with ya feets hangin out..
> 
> flintstone *****
> *


pics or it didnt happened


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk a DONK.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 08:16 PM~9335931
> *thats what im doing. im not gonna put bondo on the holes like the fool that used to own my car
> *


holes?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2007, 08:33 PM~9336142
> *holes?
> *


sadly but true, but im already buying the parts


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 08:37 PM~9336186
> *sadly but true, but im already buying the parts
> *


IF ITS A CAR YOU PLAN ON KEEPING CUT OUT AND WELD GOOD METAL. IF ITS SOMETHING TO JUST WANT TO PLAY WITH FOR THE MEANTIME AND DONT WANT TO SPEND THAT MUCH THEN DO WAT YOU GOT DO AND "HACK" THE FO DO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2007, 08:41 PM~9336228
> *IF ITS A CAR YOU PLAN ON KEEPING CUT OUT AND WELD GOOD METAL. IF ITS SOMETHING TO JUST WANT TO PLAY WITH FOR THE MEANTIME AND DONT WANT TO SPEND THAT MUCH THEN DO WAT YOU GOT DO AND  "HACK" THE FO DO
> *


im planning on using it as a daily.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 29 2007, 08:21 PM~9335330
> *some people jus haters :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i just like classic cars, i liked them before i got into lowriders.  2 door or 4 door i dont give a shit.  just like somebody bein a chevy lover, oh you can only have a chevy, b.s.....  i prefer a chevy, but i got love for all classics.
> 
> ...


Capitan Save a f0' Do0'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Shit load of portholes on webbie trucks/cars these days, guess that's the "IN" thing for them. :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9336561
> *Capitan Save a f0' Do0'
> *


i already started


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 29 2007, 10:21 PM~9336595
> *i already started
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

CLICK2HOUSTON.COM

TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES THAT WE HAD...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P.

Page you linked won't open though, comes back as not valid or something like that.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9336768
> *R.I.P.
> 
> Page you linked won't open though, comes back as not valid or something like that.
> *


TRY NOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 10:51 PM~9336783
> *TRY NOW
> *


Saw the pics and spoke with Big John. Sorry to hear for the loss of a homeboy, may his family and friends stay strong and know that he'll always be living in memory and in Heaven. R.I.P.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2007, 08:59 PM~9336838
> *Saw the pics and spoke with Big John.  Sorry to hear for the loss of a homeboy, may his family and friends stay strong and know that he'll always be living in memory and in Heaven.  R.I.P.
> *


 thanks bro....me,javier and ham our taking his passing hard....he and his wife just had a little girl a month ago....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 11:05 PM~9336884
> *  thanks bro....me,javier and ham our taking his passing hard....he and his wife just had a little girl a month ago....
> *


Know the feeling, lost my best friend in a head on collision several years ago whose son was born a month after his passing. If you all need anything, hit me up any time of the day or night. Peace.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2007, 09:06 PM~9336892
> *Know the feeling, lost my best friend in a head on collision several years ago.  If you all need anything, hit me up any time of the day or night.  Peace.
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

For those DALLAS COWBOY FANS:

WE ARE 11-1 WE BEAT THE PACKERS.


----------



## Rob's 84' (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 10:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


sorry to hear bro


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rob's 84'_@Nov 29 2007, 11:07 PM~9337351
> *sorry to hear bro
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 29 2007, 09:35 PM~9337126
> *For those DALLAS COWBOY FANS:
> 
> WE ARE 11-1  WE BEAT THE PACKERS.
> *


move to DALLAS with Tony ****


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


R.I.P :angel:

Rivistyle and I were working nearby saw all the emergancy crews and news choppers overhead


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 29 2007, 06:21 PM~9335330
> *some people jus haters :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i just like classic cars, i liked them before i got into lowriders.  2 door or 4 door i dont give a shit.  just like somebody bein a chevy lover, oh you can only have a chevy, b.s.....  i prefer a chevy, but i got love for all classics.
> 
> ...


are u drunk?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


man that sux. right around the holidays....sorry


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 10:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


Sorry to hear about the lose. If there is anything that I or my club can do to help we are down. it is around the holidays maybe we can do something for his family.
what ever it is just holla.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 29 2007, 11:35 PM~9337126
> *For those DALLAS COWBOY FANS:
> 
> WE ARE 11-1  WE BEAT THE PACKERS.
> *


YES SIR! Can anybody say SUPERBOWL!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 30 2007, 08:39 AM~9339292
> *YES SIR! Can anybody say SUPERBOWL!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 10:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


Sorry for the loss ... sincerest condolences from RO Houston


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Nov 29 2007, 11:35 PM~9337126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad: No llores Dave!!! I still cheer on the Texans wit ya! but mayne ... you can't stop Da Boys!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 30 2007, 08:53 AM~9339388
> *Sorry for the loss ... sincerest condolences from RO Houston
> *


thanks Dena...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 30 2007, 08:35 AM~9339267
> *Sorry to hear about the lose. If there is anything that I or my club can do to help we are down. it is around the holidays maybe we can do something for his family.
> what ever it is just holla.
> *


thanks RARA


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 29 2007, 11:35 PM~9337826
> *man that sux. right around the holidays....sorry
> *


thanks Wood


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


Did he have any children or wife? If yes, we need to do something for them. I'll help.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 30 2007, 08:39 AM~9339292
> *YES SIR! Can anybody say SUPERBOWL!
> *


shoulda bet me ole scary ass *****... anyway what happened this morning... :dunno: :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2007, 10:50 AM~9339835
> *Did he have any children or wife?  If yes, we need to do something for them.  I'll help.
> *


yeah ..he just recently had his 2nd baby girl...... :yessad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES THAT WE HAD...





> R.I.P.
> 
> Page you linked won't open though, comes back as not valid or something like that.





> Saw the pics and spoke with Big John. Sorry to hear for the loss of a homeboy, may his family and friends stay strong and know that he'll always be living in memory and in Heaven. R.I.P.





> thanks bro....me,javier and ham our taking his passing hard....he and his wife just had a little girl a month ago....





> Know the feeling, lost my best friend in a head on collision several years ago whose son was born a month after his passing. If you all need anything, hit me up any time of the day or night. Peace.





>





> sorry to hear bro





> R.I.P :angel:
> 
> Rivistyle and I were working nearby saw all the emergancy crews and news choppers overhead





> man that sux. right around the holidays....sorry





> Sorry to hear about the lose. If there is anything that I or my club can do to help we are down. it is around the holidays maybe we can do something for his family.
> what ever it is just holla.





> Sorry for the loss ... sincerest condolences from RO Houston





> Did he have any children or wife? If yes, we need to do something for them. I'll help.



thanks to everyone who is showing thier support....our prayers go out to puppet and his family


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 09:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *



OMG....seeing those pics reminds me of how scary that stretch of road is and how delicate life can be. Appreciate every moment of it....dont sweat small stuff. Love and support your friends in times of need and hurt. My condolences to the friends and family of the accident victim. :angel: May he R.I.P.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


R.I.P


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2007, 12:50 AM~9337616
> *R.I.P :angel:
> 
> Rivistyle and I were working  nearby saw all the emergancy crews and news choppers overhead
> *



:yessad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2007, 01:28 AM~9337799
> *are u drunk?
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 30 2007, 03:26 PM~9341343
> *:uh:
> *


must be a yes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2007, 01:51 PM~9341489
> *must be a yes
> *


sup?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 09:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YALLS HOMIE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2007, 03:54 PM~9341508
> *sup?
> *


fk canada


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dedication and 20 second moment of silence for Puppet at 9pm tonight on http://www.thebeat713.com at 9pm. Requested by John from FIRME CC to show respect for a fallen homeboy.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 08:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *



SORRY 2 HEAR THAT GOOFY......R.I.P.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 30 2007, 10:41 AM~9340206
> *yeah ..he just recently had his 2nd baby girl...... :yessad:
> *


What age are his kids? I'd like to get them a Christmas Present. I know it doesn't bring their dad back, but at least put a small smile on their face.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2007, 08:57 PM~9345001
> *What age are his kids?  I'd like to get them a Christmas Present.  I know it doesn't bring their dad back, but at least put a small smile on their face.
> *


This is not my call but maybe we can get a couple of the toys from the HLC toydrive and some of the can goods and make a lil Christmas box for the kids and his wife??? I'm sure anything helps at a time like this.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 09:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


R.I.P


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2007, 09:48 PM~9336764
> *CLICK2HOUSTON.COM
> 
> TODAY IS A SAD DAY FOR EMPIRE AND FIRME....WE LOST A REAL CLOSE FRIEND OF OURS FROM STAFFORD TODAY. MY LIL HOMIE... "PUPPET"..MAY GOD BLESS YOU..REST IN PEACE HOMIE.... :tears: WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE GOOD TIMES  THAT WE HAD...
> *


thats terrible! those pictures are sooo horrible!  

my sincerest condolences go out to the family and friends. keep him forever in your hearts... RIP


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2007, 11:46 PM~9337585
> *move to DALLAS with Tony ****
> *


LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is there a fund setup for the fallen rider.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

monin my ******


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2007, 12:50 AM~9345901
> *is there a fund setup for the fallen rider.
> *


x2?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2007, 10:50 PM~9345901
> *is there a fund setup for the fallen rider.
> *


in the works.....i will keep everyone updated...my club will be donating christmas gifts for his 2 lil girls. 1month old and a 1yr old....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 1 2007, 12:16 PM~9348692
> *in  the works.....i will keep everyone updated...my club will be donating christmas gifts for his 2 lil girls.  1month old and a 1yr old....
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 30 2007, 01:26 PM~9341343
> *:uh:
> *



STEVE HARVEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HEY GUYS JUST TO LET YALL KNOW IF YALL NEED A CLUB PLAQUES TO GET DONE OR SHIRTS AND ANY CUSTOM PARTS FOR BIKES N PEDAL CARS PM ME. IM DOING BUISNESS IN HOUSTON AND FOR ALL TEXAS ALSO. GOOD PRICES ASWELL. 

EXAMPLE: CLUB SHIRTS LOGO ON BACK N FRONT WILL RUN $9.50 A SHIRT UP TO A XL. IF YOU ARE INETERESRTED HOLLAR AT YOUR BOY 

DROP'EM(Emilio)- 281-683-1203


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2007, 03:08 PM~9349029
> *STEVE HARVEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: ya'll aint got no class chingo bling


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2007, 03:48 PM~9349596
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 1 2007, 02:51 PM~9349608
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 01:52 PM~9349333
> *HEY GUYS JUST TO LET YALL KNOW IF YALL NEED A CLUB PLAQUES TO GET DONE OR SHIRTS AND ANY CUSTOM PARTS FOR BIKES N PEDAL CARS PM ME. IM DOING BUISNESS IN HOUSTON AND FOR ALL TEXAS ALSO. GOOD PRICES ASWELL.
> 
> EXAMPLE: CLUB SHIRTS LOGO ON BACK N FRONT WILL RUN $9.50 A SHIRT UP TO A XL. IF YOU ARE INETERESRTED HOLLAR AT YOUR BOY
> ...



TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2007, 03:48 PM~9349914
> *dont need this anymore. it came off my 02 silverado extended cab step side. nothing wrong with it, $150 OBO plus shipping, will trade for something of equal value.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

whos still going to the hwy 6 spot today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *cartier01*

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2007, 05:49 PM~9349920
> *
> *


give you $5 for those dayton adapters.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2007, 04:28 PM~9350097
> *give you $5 for those dayton adapters.
> *


50


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 1 2007, 05:14 PM~9350026
> *whos still going to the hwy 6 spot today
> *


houston stylez


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 1 2007, 04:40 PM~9350172
> *houston stylez
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*what's popping H-Town*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2007, 06:30 PM~9350109
> *50
> *


 :uh: too steep


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

drop kit sold. another layitlow sale in record time :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2007, 07:06 PM~9350654
> *drop kit sold. another layitlow sale in record time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Does any body have any adapters that will fit a monte carlo?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

it was nice to see that lolos show up at hwy 6 ROLLERZ ONLY, Houston stylez ,sic ,big bird ,cali ryda, and some solo riders and who ever i miss


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got home..
long drive.. but i t was nice riding with my ****** on open road..

lost my muffler pipe on monroe.. had to pull over and tie it up with a belt to make it home...bracket broke after i hit a hard ass bump


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many lows....10


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 12:00 AM~9352906
> *how many lows....10
> *


probaly..
we went 3 deep
ro had 2
a linc, 2 fleetwoods, the green mustang.. "hopping frog"
slim...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks slim...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Dec 1 2007, 11:22 PM~9352649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and the wifey had a good time tonite..nice meetin peeps i didnt know and seeing peeps i did know.. i'll see yall tomorrow at the toys for tots.. will post video later.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hopping frog :roflmao: :roflmao: that guy was crazy... car didnt even hop...lol... slim and rara made that guy real mad... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 10:56 PM~9351645
> *Does any body have any adapters that will fit a monte carlo?
> *


 :uh: 
u know i got a set.. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2007, 07:55 AM~9353827
> *:uh:
> u know i got a set.. :biggrin:
> *


Well call me and I go pick it up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:nosad: No llores Dave!!! I still cheer on the Texans wit ya! but mayne ... you can't stop Da Boys!!!
[/quote]

there's no crying in football!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 02:11 AM~9352984
> *thanks slim...
> *


***** you stay 30 to 45 mins out of the way....thats like you commin to my house to pick me up whenever we go to san antonio.... :uh: dis ***** trippin...... then on top of that you stay in police city and my shit is red hot


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 03:00 AM~9353502
> *hopping frog  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that guy was crazy... car didnt even hop...lol... slim and rara made that guy real mad...  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

STREET SINGLE PUMPS BETTER WATCH OUT CAUSE, RARA'S MONTE IS WORKING  , AND TO ME? SLIM'S HONEST HUSTLE IS DOING REAL GOOD TOO, EVEN TOUGH HE SAID IT AINT NO HOPPER :biggrin: BIG BODY ON 13'S WITH A V8


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 10:55 AM~9353981
> *STREET SINGLE PUMPS BETTER WATCH OUT CAUSE, RARA'S MONTE IS WORKING  , AND TO ME? SLIM'S  HONEST HUSTLE IS DOING REAL GOOD TOO, EVEN TOUGH HE SAID just so happends to do what it do :biggrin:*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bout to go to the shop soon.. got the bike loaded in the low..
see yall foos up there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

word.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 1 2007, 02:52 PM~9349333
> *HEY GUYS JUST TO LET YALL KNOW IF YALL NEED A CLUB PLAQUES TO GET DONE OR SHIRTS AND ANY CUSTOM PARTS FOR BIKES N PEDAL CARS PM ME. IM DOING BUISNESS IN HOUSTON AND FOR ALL TEXAS ALSO. GOOD PRICES ASWELL.
> 
> EXAMPLE: CLUB SHIRTS LOGO ON BACK N FRONT WILL RUN $9.50 A SHIRT UP TO A XL. IF YOU ARE INETERESRTED HOLLAR AT YOUR BOY
> ...


 :cheesy: 
check my sig


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i went out to the garage this morning to put some time in on the car and found these little guys makin themselves at home.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam riceburner click bout 100 deep at bearcreek park.................too bad low low click can't do dat shit well get kicked out by a fuckn swat team n shit....... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 2 2007, 03:35 PM~9355200
> *i went out to the garage this morning to put some time in on the car and found these little guys makin themselves at home.
> 
> 
> ...


Your bucket already picking up pussy! :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 2 2007, 02:35 PM~9355200
> *i went out to the garage this morning to put some time in on the car and found these little guys makin themselves at home.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2007, 02:00 PM~9355353
> *Your bucket already picking up pussy!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ya'll some fools


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

these are some parts done for customer. we can do what ever you want


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

few pic for the houston stylez boys... video is uploading


mister sayin fuck the police...









sic doin the same..









pasadena pd sucks...









rara doin some inches after the show...









los cutty









mister hoppin at the show...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *switches4life, RA-RA*, ridenlow84

got hoppin video uploading now :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

for u rara....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 06:17 PM~9356778
> *
> 
> pasadena pd sucks...
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 2 2007, 06:20 PM~9356810
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 06:21 PM~9356814
> *for u rara....
> 
> 
> ...


sweeet!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:21 PM~9356814
> *for u rara....
> 
> 
> ...


SINGLE PUMP! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXDy0hooRdQ

boiler....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA, sic713*, dj short dog, *ridenlow84*

still processing... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:30 PM~9356886
> *5 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA, sic713, dj short dog, ridenlow84
> 
> still processing...  :biggrin:
> *


COOL!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DoRSTSvUlA

rara gettin up... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 06:28 PM~9356874
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXDy0hooRdQ
> 
> boiler....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:37 PM~9356941
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DoRSTSvUlA
> 
> rara gettin up... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:41 PM~9356985
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 06:28 PM~9356874
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXDy0hooRdQ
> 
> boiler....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fire!! fire!!! u can even hear the motor crying :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 06:56 PM~9357102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fire!! fire!!! u can even hear the motor crying :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: still tagged the bumper...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:56 PM~9357102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fire!! fire!!! u can even hear the motor crying :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HAPPEND IT SOUNDED LIKE THE MOTOR WAS GOING TO RUN AND THEN IT WAS LIKE OK AGAIN?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 2 2007, 07:02 PM~9357176
> *WHAT HAPPEND IT SOUNDED LIKE THE MOTOR WAS GOING TO RUN AND THEN IT WAS LIKE OK AGAIN?
> *


got stuck... did it a couple of times then it finally gave out


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 07:03 PM~9357185
> *got stuck... did it a couple of times then it finally gave out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: car is crazy , should have it redy 4 next wknd


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 07:09 PM~9357260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: car is crazy , should have it redy 4 next wknd
> *


i was ready for you to hop it.. so i could touch the sky.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 07:09 PM~9357260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: car is crazy , should have it redy 4 next wknd
> *


rara too... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:21 PM~9356814
> *for u rara....
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT WAS FUN!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 2 2007, 07:11 PM~9357276
> *SHIT WAS FUN!
> *


lets do it next weekend on highway 6 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 06:21 PM~9356814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 AIR TIME!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

more pics..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 07:13 PM~9357296
> *AIR TIME!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: props to the switchman...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 07:12 PM~9357284
> *lets do it next weekend on highway 6  :0
> *


hopefully fuel prices go down during the wk :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 09:15 PM~9357310
> *:biggrin:  props to the switchman...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 07:15 PM~9357310
> *:biggrin:  props to the switchman...
> *


ttt 4 the switchman


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 09:15 PM~9357314
> *hopefully fuel prices go down during the wk :biggrin:
> *


I SAY AUTOZONE ON SPENCER HWY ACROSS FROM SHOW PALACE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 2 2007, 07:18 PM~9357345
> *I SAY AUTOZONE ON SPENCER HWY ACROSS FROM SHOW PALACE
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 2 2007, 07:18 PM~9357345
> *I SAY AUTOZONE ON SPENCER HWY ACROSS FROM SHOW PALACE
> *


fuck spencer highway..ole hating ass cops... :angry:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 09:21 PM~9357377
> *fuck spencer highway..ole hating ass cops... :angry:
> *


BITCH YOU JUST WANT US TO GO OVER THERE BECAUSE IT IS CLOSER TO YOU


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car lookin good rara


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 2 2007, 07:23 PM~9357402
> *BITCH YOU JUST WANT US TO GO OVER THERE BECAUSE IT IS CLOSER TO YOU
> *


u must have forgot everything is far from me...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 09:23 PM~9357405
> *car lookin good rara
> *


I DO IT ALL FOR MY BOY FRANKIE! BUT THANKS HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 2 2007, 07:31 PM~9357490
> *I DO IT ALL FOR MY BOY FRANKIE! BUT THANKS HOMIE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali sic nice car rara the car looks good and that 3 wheel is nice


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 2 2007, 09:36 PM~9357552
> *was up cali sic nice car rara the car looks good and that 3 wheel is nice
> *


THANX THE MOTOR WENT OUT AT THE TOY DRIVE, BUT CAME BACK TO THA SHOP AND FIXED IT AS U CAN SEE......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Dec 2 2007, 07:36 PM~9357552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no video rara cant find it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 2 2007, 07:36 PM~9357552
> *was up cali sic nice car rara the car looks good and that 3 wheel is nice
> *


fool was 3 wheelin in the rain today... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, blueDemon97, RA-RA, trucha90

bout to post your video from last night :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

lay it low homies on highway 6









clean lincoln...









cutty...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 09:48 PM~9357703
> *5 Members: cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, blueDemon97, RA-RA, trucha90
> 
> bout to post your video from last night  :0
> *


i been waiting all day


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 07:54 PM~9357761
> *i been waiting all day
> *


i was at the toys for tots event.. its processing now.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 07:54 PM~9357761
> *i been waiting all day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i knew it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 07:58 PM~9357810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i knew it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i think this will be a good hop.... boiler(double) vs. rara(single).... this saturday :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> lay it low homies on highway 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > lay it low homies on highway 6
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

it wont let me upload yours slim... let me try again...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> > lay it low homies on highway 6
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 10:03 PM~9357861
> *it wont let me upload yours slim... let me try again...
> *


good nobody wanna see that chippin ass fire chief anyways


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i see your new avitar photo rara.. i got some brighter ones


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:01 PM~9357839
> *i think this will be a good hop.... boiler(double) vs. rara(single)....  this saturday  :0
> *


won't b fair, plus we'r homies, but we could start the lowlows movement


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 2 2007, 10:05 PM~9357889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:05 PM~9357890
> *won't b fair, plus we'r homies, but we could start the lowlows movement
> *


its all for fun... :biggrin: we need to load up the trailers and head to dallas for a day of hopping.. :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:05 PM~9357885
> *good nobody wanna see that chippin ass fire chief anyways
> *


fire chief did good last night, but u didn't want to step on the gas, cause u said some about ur paint :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:08 PM~9357931
> *fire chief did good last night, but u didn't want to step on the gas, cause u said some about ur paint :biggrin:
> *


i was jus laughin at that clip... hit the gas muthafucka!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i think this one looks better.... not as high... but u can see it better...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim is this your astros hat over here


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:07 PM~9357913
> *its all for fun... :biggrin:  we need to load up the trailers and head to dallas for a day of hopping.. :0
> *


agreed :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 10:11 PM~9357955
> *slim is this your astros hat over here
> *


yep i'll get it later


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:12 PM~9357965
> *yep i'll get it later
> *


what u think this is a public storage. u got til 10pm or its mine.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 10:13 PM~9357971
> *what u think this is a public storage. u got til 10pm or its mine.
> *


I got $5 on it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:09 PM~9357938
> *i was jus laughin at that clip... hit the gas muthafucka!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: about that hopping frog :roflmao: :roflmao: u got pics of that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam looks like I missed some good fun :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its a tight astros fitted khaki hat.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 10:14 PM~9357997
> *its a tight astros fitted khaki hat.
> *


$10.99


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:13 PM~9357987
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: about that hopping frog :roflmao:  :roflmao: u got pics of that
> *


naw everytime he came around i missed it..lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

boiler...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn ***** what up with tha vid *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:20 PM~9358041
> *damn ***** what up with tha vid *****
> *


it wont process all the way.. any other site i can do it on besides you tube???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:12 PM~9357965
> *yep i'll get it later
> *


don't pick it up, cause they suck, the rockets, and texans too!, , it's all about the dynamos :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 10:21 PM~9358050
> *it wont process all the way.. any other site i can do it on besides you tube???
> *


photobucket


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ATTN HOUSTON RIDERS

has anyone seen the interior for this ragedy motherfucker.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 10:20 PM~9358034
> *boiler...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2007, 08:14 PM~9357994
> *Dam looks like I missed some good fun :angry:
> *


like always :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 08:23 PM~9358074
> *ATTN HOUSTON RIDERS
> 
> has anyone seen the interior for this ragedy motherfucker.
> ...


 :dunno: ask Frankie.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2007, 08:14 PM~9357994
> *Dam looks like I missed some good fun :angry:
> *


like always :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 10:23 PM~9358074
> *ATTN HOUSTON RIDERS
> 
> has anyone seen the interior for this ragedy motherfucker.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aaaaaaaaahahahahah lolololololololololol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:23 PM~9358065
> *photobucket
> *


im trying tinypic shit is taking forever


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:25 PM~9358100
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: aaaaaaaaahahahahah    lolololololololololol
> *


hat fits me good, perfect size.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:20 PM~9358034
> *boiler...
> 
> 
> ...


painted by sic713


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

View My Video
fire chief...
:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 08:23 PM~9358074
> *ATTN HOUSTON RIDERS
> 
> has anyone seen the interior for this ragedy motherfucker.
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:23 PM~9358068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: what? olympic stunts or what :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:27 PM~9358126
> *View My Video
> fire chief...
> :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD SLIM !! IS THAT A SINGLE ??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 10:27 PM~9358126
> *View My Video
> fire chief...
> :biggrin:
> *


that was the small vid


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Empire In the room.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mike probably pulled a muscle...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:28 PM~9358148
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: what? olympic stunts or what :biggrin:
> *


he just pulled his whole leg out of sic's ass and sic didnt even move... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:31 PM~9358172
> *that was the small vid
> *


yea imma upload the bigger ones later... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 2 2007, 10:29 PM~9358153
> *LOOKING GOOD SLIM !! IS THAT A SINGLE ??
> *


yes sir eight batts


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2007, 10:31 PM~9358179
> *mike probably pulled a muscle...
> *


i think he almost bust his ass after doing that..... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:25 PM~9358099
> *like always :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I know had a lil bday party at bearcreek park to hit up so couldn't make it 



But u aint have to rub it in like dat tho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:31 PM~9358183
> *he just pulled his whole leg out of sic's ass and sic didnt even move... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:39 PM~9358280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:23 PM~9358068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


asshole..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2007, 08:33 PM~9358207
> *Yea I know had a lil bday party at bearcreek park to hit up so couldn't make it
> But u aint have to rub it in like dat tho
> *


just playing homie, we all know u always down 4 the lowlows , we all got to take care of thangs


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2007, 08:41 PM~9358307
> *asshole..
> *


:biggrin: how does yours feel???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FULL HOUSE ON LAYITLOW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:42 PM~9358316
> *:biggrin: how does yours feel???
> *


that was gay!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:42 PM~9358316
> *:biggrin: how does yours feel???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yall r crazy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2007, 08:43 PM~9358341
> *that was gay!
> *


u would know... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i think we should chill at the pizza place down the street on hwy6 and 59 .......less ricers no police it way better there and the freeway is right there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:46 PM~9358373
> *i think we should chill at the pizza place down the street on hwy6 and 59 .......less ricers no police it way better there and the freeway is right there
> *


u gonna run or something??? :scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 10:46 PM~9358383
> *u gonna run or something???  :scrutinize:
> *


naw its just when im ready togo i dont wanna drive 10 min down westhimer to get to the freeway.....i just hate talkin to the police


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:49 PM~9358414
> *naw its just when im ready togo  i dont wanna drive 10 min down westhimer to get to the freeway.....i just hate talkin to the police
> *


po-leese city


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:46 PM~9358383
> *u gonna run or something???  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: im telling u


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:49 PM~9358414
> *naw its just when im ready togo  i dont wanna drive 10 min down westhimer to get to the freeway.....i just hate talkin to the police
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

HERE YA GO SIC


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:51 PM~9358429
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: im telling u
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 2 2007, 08:51 PM~9358435
> *HERE YA GO SIC
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: los is giving sic the :uh: face....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

So wat up for new years I know its like a month away but should start plannin somethin good ??????????????????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2007, 08:55 PM~9358465
> *So wat up for new years I know its like a month away but should start plannin somethin good ??????????????????
> *


ill be in L.A for the first... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:45 PM~9358372
> *u would know... :biggrin:
> *


yea ok..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2007, 08:57 PM~9358488
> *yea ok..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 2 2007, 10:51 PM~9358435
> *HERE YA GO SIC
> 
> 
> ...



but wit da dude with the beenie :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2007, 08:55 PM~9358465
> *So wat up for new years I know its like a month away but should start plannin somethin good ??????????????????
> *


geo from bonafied c.c. told some about maybe throwing a picnic in the beginning of january


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 08:58 PM~9358505
> *but wit da dude with the beenie :biggrin:
> *


does someone have jokes... hold on










are those braids or dreadlocks??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Juan? Thanks for the hospitality at your b'day party last night. Had a good time.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 11:00 PM~9358532
> *does someone have jokes... hold on
> 
> 
> ...


u and that mic cushion you got on yo head


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 09:02 PM~9358564
> *u and that  mic cushion you got on yo head
> *


slims braids look like sics shit pics....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall are crazyy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 11:03 PM~9358579
> *slims braids look like sics shit pics....
> *


yo hair jus quit on you with that mini fro


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 09:05 PM~9358614
> *yo hair jus quit on you with that mini fro
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 08:58 PM~9358507
> *geo from bonafied c.c. told some about maybe throwing a picnic in the beginning of january
> *


Sound good we need to do it big this year 

Knowmsayin.com!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2007, 09:08 PM~9358638
> *Sound good we need to do it big this year
> 
> Knowmsayin.com!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya esta.com


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 11:07 PM~9358628
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


quit cheesin and upload them vids...***** i wanna see'um


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 2 2007, 09:10 PM~9358680
> *quit cheesin and upload them vids...***** i wanna see'um
> *


fire chief= HONEST HUSTLE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

SEEN ALOT OF HOPPERS AT TOY DRIVE, :thumbsup:HOUSTON TEXAS GETTING STONGER AND STONGER.  I HAVE 2 MORE COMING OUT NEXT YEAR OR SHOULD I SAY SOON! :biggrin: HOPPERS :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2007, 10:13 PM~9358716
> *fire chief= HONEST HUSTLE
> *


seen that junker u got from edgar on the trailer few days ago :cheesy: ... let me know when you need some help on it i know those fuckers like the backof my hand.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

post more pics of today


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 2 2007, 10:48 PM~9359195
> *post more pics of today
> *


no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Moenin every1! Let the grindin' begin!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its big money monday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2007, 10:14 PM~9357994
> *Dam looks like I missed some good fun :angry:
> *


X2 had to work all weekend.......  


Send me a pic of those seats so I know what style they are if you still interested


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

i say auto zone parking lot this sunday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 3 2007, 10:36 AM~9361659
> *i say auto zone parking lot this sunday
> *


on spencer?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

GOOD JOB HLC FOR ANOTHER GREAT EVENT WE DO FOR THE KIDS IN NEED FOR CHRISTMAS.
THANKS TO *KING* BOILER... :biggrin: ...MISTA, RARA FROM HOUSTON STYLEZ...MARIO AND FELIPE FROM BONAFIED FOR THE HOP ....ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO DONATED CAN GOODS AND TOYS....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 10:44 AM~9361700
> *on spencer?
> *


yes sir! this way if my car dont work right i can just walk across the street :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 3 2007, 09:41 AM~9361978
> *yes sir! this way if my car dont work right i can just walk across the street :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 07:24 AM~9361405
> *X2 had to work all weekend.......
> Send me a pic of those seats so I know what style they are if you still interested
> *


Huslteman hu.................

Na dude went and got some ****** tuckn roll shit done so fuck it but thanks anyways tho


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 3 2007, 09:51 AM~9362010
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Hola Sexy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

whats guuuuuuuuud niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggaaaaaaaa


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 2 2007, 08:18 PM~9357345
> *I SAY AUTOZONE ON SPENCER HWY ACROSS FROM SHOW PALACE
> *


WERE DOWN


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 3 2007, 12:00 PM~9362496
> *WERE DOWN
> *


"THATS HOW WE ROLL" :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 10:34 AM~9362276
> *Hola Sexy
> *


:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 3 2007, 10:45 AM~9362370
> *whats guuuuuuuuud niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggaaaaaaaa
> *


Shutuphooeeeeee and get to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

once again i have a cutty for sale v8 ,tilt clip,euro clip,have another header panel because theone on it is damaged ,clean penut butter seats carpet needs to be cleaned up, reinforced frame,chainbridge,battery rack for three pumps $2000 if interested or have any questions pm me.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2007, 11:10 AM~9362566
> *:ugh:
> *


dnt get jealous


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 3 2007, 11:41 AM~9361978
> *yes sir! this way if my car dont work right i can just walk across the street :biggrin:
> *


Im down for that :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2007, 12:01 PM~9362067
> *Huslteman hu.................
> 
> Na dude went and got some ****** tuckn roll shit done so fuck it but thanks anyways tho
> *


no prob


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 12:36 PM~9363108
> *dnt get jealous
> *


i love you too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 3 2007, 01:24 PM~9363512
> *:uh:
> *


sup *****


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 01:35 PM~9363580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 03:35 PM~9363580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hijo de la chingada! :burn:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

AND DO YOU LIEK MY NEW DRESS TOO???







[/IMG]


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2007, 12:58 PM~9363299
> *i love you too
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 02:20 PM~9363962
> *AND DO YOU  LIEK MY NEW DRESS TOO???
> 
> 
> ...


its alright... :cheesy:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2007, 02:57 PM~9364198
> *its alright... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 meanass


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS WE ARE THROWING A
BBQ BENEFIT FOR LETY AND JADE
ON SUNDAY DECEMBER 9TH
AT ALL PRO TIRE 9514 TELEPHONE RD
TIME 12-4
EACH PLATE $5
FOR INFO CONTACT #281 804-3396
HOPE TO SEE THE SUPPORT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 02:20 PM~9363962
> *AND DO YOU  LIEK MY NEW DRESS TOO???
> 
> 
> ...



too long


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 3 2007, 03:09 PM~9364306
> *ON BEHALF OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS WE ARE THROWING A
> BBQ BENEFIT FOR LETY AND JADE
> ON SUNDAY DECEMBER 9TH
> ...



x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

EXCLUSIVE WILL SHOW SUPPORT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 02:20 PM~9363962
> *AND DO YOU  LIEK MY NEW DRESS TOO???
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: hmmmmmmmm this the part where everybody suppose to be amazed by this pic right??????????.


Waste of film imo.............


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 02:20 PM~9363962
> *AND DO YOU  LIEK MY NEW DRESS TOO???
> 
> 
> ...


way 2 long :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2007, 03:34 PM~9364496
> *:uh: hmmmmmmmm this the part where everybody suppose to be amazed by this pic right??????????.
> Waste of film imo.............
> *


nO Its not...

it was for sic and he likes it. so blah


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 02:20 PM~9363962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 yummy...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2007, 04:05 PM~9364773
> *yummy...
> *


MMhmm.. Ima go to the gym goofy so you know what to do right?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 03:35 PM~9363580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat bitch look like the whole majestics family


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 02:20 PM~9363962
> *AND DO YOU  LIEK MY NEW DRESS TOO???
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dress, can I borrow it? :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 3 2007, 04:08 PM~9364795
> *Nice dress, can I borrow it? :biggrin:
> *


you sure can :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 06:07 PM~9364785
> *MMhmm.. Ima go to the gym goofy so you know what to do right?
> *


yep he gonna tell the miss that he going to the store for sum milk and never return :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 3 2007, 04:11 PM~9364818
> *yep he gonna tell the miss that he going to the store for sum milk and never return  :uh:
> *


 :0 naw... lol


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 04:11 PM~9364813
> *you sure can :biggrin:
> *


Might fit me shorter with the big butt. :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 3 2007, 06:14 PM~9364842
> *Might fit me shorter with the big butt. :angry:
> *


pix or it didn't happen


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 04:07 PM~9364785
> *MMhmm.. Ima go to the gym goofy so you know what to do right?
> *


I guess im working late tonight.............................. what gym you going to.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 3 2007, 06:08 PM~9364794
> *dat bitch look like the whole majestics family
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dats wat im talkin bout....sittin next to me in my hopper :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 3 2007, 06:27 PM~9364944
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: dats wat im talkin bout....sittin next to me in my hopper :biggrin:
> *


put that hoe in the trunk one lick bumperrrrrrrrrrrrrrr might even buckle yo frame


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 3 2007, 06:30 PM~9364966
> *put that hoe in the trunk one lick bumperrrrrrrrrrrrrrr might even buckle yo frame
> *


nah it wrapped *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA+Dec 3 2007, 04:20 PM~9363962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 3 2007, 06:51 PM~9365148
> *nah it wrapped *****
> *


i know das how heavey that bish is


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THE MONDAY NIGHT BEATDOWN @ 7PM ON.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 3 2007, 05:11 PM~9364818
> *yep he gonna tell the miss that he going to the store for sum milk and never return  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2007, 08:59 AM~9361757
> *GOOD JOB HLC FOR ANOTHER GREAT EVENT WE DO FOR THE KIDS IN NEED FOR CHRISTMAS.
> THANKS TO KING BOILER... :biggrin:  ...MISTA, RARA FROM HOUSTON STYLEZ...MARIO AND FELIPE FROM BONAFIED FOR THE HOP ....ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WHO DONATED CAN GOODS AND TOYS....
> *


seen it in the news last night.......they showed a lil report of the show


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 04:02 PM~9364739
> *nO Its not...
> 
> it was for sic and he likes it. so blah
> *


Sic said it was aight never said he liked it :0

Its koo just fuckn wit ya


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 04:07 PM~9364785
> *MMhmm.. Ima go to the gym goofy so you know what to do right?
> *


  ..already


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 3 2007, 04:11 PM~9364818
> *yep he gonna tell the miss that he going to the store for sum milk and never return  :uh:
> *


daddy always comes home... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 3 2007, 06:23 PM~9365771
> *seen it in the news last night.......they showed a lil report of the show
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2007, 09:55 PM~9366551
> *daddy always comes home... :biggrin:
> *


yep, gotta keep the peace :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 10:06 PM~9366637
> *yep, gotta keep the peace :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 2 2007, 09:46 PM~9359180
> *seen that junker u got from edgar on the trailer few days ago  :cheesy:  ... let me know when you need some help on it i know those fuckers like the backof my hand.
> 
> *


thanks homie :cheesy: , i know u know all about them


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 3 2007, 10:13 PM~9366710
> *:no:
> *


you got less than a month to..... REGALIZE in 07
:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just incase you homies didnt see tha back window... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 3 2007, 06:23 PM~9365771
> *seen it in the news last night.......they showed a lil report of the show
> *


did u see a red cutty hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 08:23 PM~9366813
> *did u see a red cutty hoppin  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i did...... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 3 2007, 08:20 PM~9366782
> *just incase you homies didnt see tha back window... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


"THATS HOW ITS DONE"


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 3 2007, 10:20 PM~9366782
> *just incase you homies didnt see tha back window... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


slim, did you miss a piece of window tint at the bottom? and dont gimme that shit how you couldnt reach it. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wings and more tomoro nite big pimp??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2007, 10:35 PM~9366936
> *wings and more tomoro nite big pimp??
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Night crew wat I'd do?????,?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2007, 10:36 PM~9366948
> *Night crew wat I'd do?????,?
> *


how much for those chromes? My bigbody come out the paint chop this weekend! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:38 PM~9366973
> *how much for those chromes? My bigbody come out the paint chop this weekend! :cheesy:
> *


Da window trims????????? Is christmas time so everythin on special


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2007, 08:36 PM~9366948
> *Night crew wat I'd do?????,?
> *


ttt para los vatos del night crew


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2007, 09:30 PM~9366880
> *"THATS HOW ITS DONE"
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:06 PM~9366637
> *yep, gotta keep the peace :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WELL HOMIES, I GOT A CALL FROM MY HOMIE LOW-INC THIS AFTERNOON, HE SAID TO SET IT UP FOR THIS WKND 4 SOME HOPPIN ACTION, HE SAID HE IS READY 4 ANY SINGLE PUMP!!!!! SO I'M JUST SPREADING THE WORD.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2007, 10:44 PM~9367010
> *Da window trims?????????  Is christmas time so everythin on special
> *


naw the rims....... :cheesy: If im gonna ride stocks it should be chromes :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 08:45 PM~9367013
> *ttt para los vatos del night crew
> *


Whats up vic?


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 08:50 PM~9367057
> *WELL HOMIES, I GOT A CALL FROM MY HOMIE LOW-INC THIS AFTERNOON, HE SAID TO SET IT UP FOR THIS WKND 4 SOME HOPPIN ACTION, HE SAID HE IS READY 4 ANY SINGLE PUMP!!!!! SO I'M JUST SPREADING THE WORD.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 3 2007, 08:50 PM~9367063
> *Whats up vic?
> *


just letting everyone know


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 08:53 PM~9367099
> *just letting everyone know
> *


where it going down hwy 6 @ WESTHEIMER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 3 2007, 08:55 PM~9367120
> *where it going down hwy 6 @ WESTHEIMER
> *


there or spencer.. maybe, let see what the rest of the homies SAY


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 08:57 PM~9367149
> *there or spencer.. maybe, let see what the rest of the homies SAY
> *


mayne! do you know how far that is from where i stay?(twice as far as westheimer) :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 08:50 PM~9367058
> *naw the rims....... :cheesy: If im gonna ride stocks it should be chromes :biggrin:
> *


Read my mind I just been thinkin bout takin the chromes off mine like the aluminum look better :biggrin: 


Gimme a bill for da set.....christmas sale!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 10:20 PM~9366780
> *you got less than a month to..... REGALIZE in 07
> :uh:
> *


thanx for pointin that out, Im lazy
:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

hows that fuker?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 10:50 PM~9367057
> *WELL HOMIES, I GOT A CALL FROM MY HOMIE LOW-INC THIS AFTERNOON, HE SAID TO SET IT UP FOR THIS WKND 4 SOME HOPPIN ACTION, HE SAID HE IS READY 4 ANY SINGLE PUMP!!!!! SO I'M JUST SPREADING THE WORD.....
> *


hum! those are some pretty big word's but if he calling out all singles all i got to say is COME HOLLA AT YOUR BOY! :wave:

This Sunday Autozone parking lot on Spencer right @ 6:30 7:00pm


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 3 2007, 09:00 PM~9367183
> *mayne! do you know how far that is from where i stay?(twice as far as westheimer) :uh:
> *


Think the hwy6 spot sound better from wat I see aint no cops make it out there and I know I've heard dat spencer been hit up by da laws so


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 3 2007, 09:00 PM~9367183
> *mayne! do you know how far that is from where i stay?(twice as far as westheimer) :uh:
> *


 DON'T TRIP ,GAS PRICES ARE LOW RIGHT NOW :biggrin: , don't let that stop u from serving, :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 3 2007, 09:06 PM~9367259
> *hum! those are some pretty big word's but if he calling out all singles all i got to say is COME HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!  :wave:
> 
> This Sunday Autozone parking lot on Spencer right @ 6:30 7:00pm
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: , think we need more time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2007, 09:07 PM~9367270
> *Think the hwy6 spot sound better from wat I see aint no cops make it out there and I know I've heard dat spencer been hit up by da laws so
> *


think we need to vote!, i say try both :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 3 2007, 09:06 PM~9367259
> *hum! those are some pretty big word's but if he calling out all singles all i got to say is COME HOLLA AT YOUR BOY!  :wave:
> 
> This Sunday Autozone parking lot on Spencer right @ 6:30 7:00pm
> *


no, homie no big words just trying to have fun. I see your car hopped really good ,what you hitting off the gas


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 11:08 PM~9367286
> *DON'T TRIP ,GAS PRICES ARE LOW RIGHT NOW :biggrin: , don't let that stop u from serving,  :biggrin:
> *


man i went to to hwy 6 it was cool but i drove my ride out there it is kind of far if i brake thats why i say spencer hwy 6 was cool but the cop's came and fucked with us to so i say sunday at spencer or we can say fuck and hit up 75th 

i say fuck it burn,brake or bust.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wheres calyrida, we need some jokes here :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 09:14 PM~9367384
> *wheres calyrida, we need some jokes here :biggrin:
> *


probaly somewhere eating some chicken


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 3 2007, 11:13 PM~9367362
> *no, homie no big words just trying to have fun. I see your car hopped really good ,what you hitting off the gas
> *


a homie it's all in fun! you know how we do it! just a lil comp.

havent put it on the stick yet still trying to dial it in. been having some bad luck but it seem's to be doing ok now


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 3 2007, 09:13 PM~9367369
> *man i went to to hwy 6 it was cool but i drove my ride out there it is kind of far if i brake thats why i say spencer hwy 6 was cool but the cop's came and fucked with us to so i say sunday at spencer or we can say fuck and hit up 75th
> 
> i say fuck it burn,brake or bust.
> *


don't know about sunday at spencer cause them fucking racing wannabe trucks, keep fucking it up 4 us :angry:  , but we can try it 75th that's 4 sho


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 3 2007, 09:17 PM~9367414
> *a homie it's all in fun! you know how we do it! just a lil comp.
> 
> havent put it on the stick yet still trying to dial it in. been having some bad luck but it seem's to be doing ok now
> *


Yeah youve seen us at magnificos, not too good either. Its hit 40 but were tryin to get better :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck it spencer keep switchin it up so the haters can't find us dat easy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2007, 09:19 PM~9367444
> *Fuck it spencer keep switchin it up so the haters can't find us dat easy
> *


i think they still have permission to chill at spencer at the famos VATOZONE for a couple of hours  ON SATURDAYS


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 3 2007, 01:00 PM~9362496
> *WERE DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2007, 09:16 PM~9367408
> *probaly somewhere eating some chicken
> *


eating POLLO RICO :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 3 2007, 11:19 PM~9367440
> *Yeah youve seen us at magnificos, not too good either. Its hit 40 but were tryin to get better :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 09:23 PM~9367504
> *eating POLLO RICO :biggrin:
> *


or eatin ass..


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 09:22 PM~9367485
> *i think they still have permission to chill at spencer at the famos VATOZONE  for a couple of hours   ON SATURDAYS
> *


  i am going to need a trailer. thats too far for me; im in spring branch,"what if i brake?"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 09:23 PM~9367504
> *eating POLLO RICO :biggrin:
> *


Wat up vic u ready for dat mayweather fight this weekend?????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 11:23 PM~9367504
> *eating POLLO RICO :biggrin:
> *


I like there plantains :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 3 2007, 09:28 PM~9367579
> * i am going to need a trailer. thats too far for me; im in spring branch,"what if i brake?"
> *


if u brake,, u call 1800 boiler and he will come to the rescue, with welding machine y todo el pedo :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2007, 09:25 PM~9367530
> *or eatin ass..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall dirty south


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"break" :uh:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 09:34 PM~9367646
> *if u brake,, u call 1800 boiler and he will come to the rescue, with welding machine y todo el pedo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: fuck it we'll be there, just keep 1800-boiler on speed dial


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2007, 09:31 PM~9367610
> *Wat up vic u ready for dat mayweather fight this weekend?????
> *


thats right !! that's this wknd, o well no cruising 4 me on sat, u coming to watch


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2007, 09:34 PM~9367645
> *I like there plantains :cheesy:
> *


seguro que si


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 09:38 PM~9367691
> *thats right !! that's this wknd, o well no cruising 4 me on sat, u coming to watch
> *


Ill let u know man not sure yet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2007, 09:44 PM~9367748
> *Ill let u know man not sure yet
> *


porque guey, te pega la vieja cabron :biggrin: ...j/k


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 11:42 PM~9367730
> *seguro que si
> *


yeah fo sho! :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 11:34 PM~9367646
> *if u brake,, u call 1800 boiler and he will come to the rescue, with welding machine y todo el pedo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

late night crew :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 11:38 PM~9367691
> *thats right !! that's this wknd, o well no cruising 4 me on sat, u coming to watch
> *


SAVE IT FOR SUNDAY I CANT MAKE IT SATURDAY


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 3 2007, 11:26 PM~9368138
> *late night crew :cheesy:
> *




ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 09:14 PM~9367384
> *wheres calyrida, we need some jokes here :biggrin:
> *


damn i got here tooo late... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 3 2007, 09:16 PM~9367408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2007, 09:25 PM~9367530
> *or eatin ass..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2007, 10:34 PM~9366926
> *slim, did you miss a piece of window tint at the bottom? and dont gimme that shit how you couldnt reach it.  :uh:
> *


no theres no tint on there.....cali need to post them vids


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 3 2007, 11:28 PM~9367579
> * i am going to need a trailer. thats too far for me; im in spring branch,"what if i brake?"
> *


if u brake, u buy! :biggrin: nah bro dont worry if it brakes ill pic up a trailer and get u home safe.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

AAA Plus, its only $120 a year..... 5 tows a year up to 100 miles  Popped a tire on a pot hole in the Lecab last month they had me home in 45mins  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 4 2007, 08:23 AM~9370141
> *AAA Plus,  its only $120 a year..... 5 tows a year up to 100 miles    Popped a tire on a pot hole in the Lecab last month they had me home in 45mins   :biggrin:
> *


lonestar sure wasnt home in 45 mins..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 4 2007, 08:23 AM~9370141
> *AAA Plus,  its only $120 a year..... 5 tows a year up to 100 miles    Popped a tire on a pot hole in the Lecab last month they had me home in 45mins   :biggrin:
> *


Yeap aaa is da bidnizz I used to work for them and dats a good deal to have shit one good tow will pay off dat 120 in one use


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 3 2007, 03:20 PM~9363962
> *AND DO YOU  LIEK MY NEW DRESS TOO???
> 
> 
> ...



What dress?! I am using my imagination and can see right through it!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sup houstonians??????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 4 2007, 09:09 AM~9370333
> *sup houstonians??????
> *


sup country boy


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2007, 10:16 AM~9370355
> *sup country boy
> *


just chillin...puttin switches on my tractor..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 4 2007, 09:17 AM~9370360
> *just chillin...puttin switches on my tractor..... :biggrin:
> *


cool.. im building a new bike


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Dec 1 2007, 02:02 AM~9346873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2007, 10:56 AM~9370271
> *lonestar sure wasnt home in 45 mins..
> *


He didnt break down near Memorial Dr. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 4 2007, 10:18 AM~9370623
> *He didnt break down near Memorial Dr. :biggrin:
> *


worse. he was in southpark


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2007, 11:52 AM~9370825
> *worse. he was in southpark
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2007, 10:22 PM~9367485
> *i think they still have permission to chill at spencer at the famos VATOZONE  for a couple of hours   ON SATURDAYS
> *


YES WE ARE ABLE TO CHILL THERE AND NOBODY WONT SAY SHIT AND THE COPS DONT EVEN FUCK WITH US


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 4 2007, 12:41 PM~9371117
> *YES WE ARE ABLE TO CHILL THERE AND NOBODY WONT SAY SHIT AND THE COPS DONT EVEN FUCK WITH US
> *



" THATS HOW WE ROLL"


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RAyi4JFJCwg&feature=related
:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2007, 04:05 AM~9369711
> *no theres no tint on there.....cali need to post them vids
> *


aight i will post one today... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

R.I.P Pimp C from UGK.... :0
http://kbxx.com/messagewall.asp?id=4533


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

UGK group member Chad “Pimp C” Butler was found dead in a hotel room this morning, according to reports. 

Firefighters responded to a 911 call placed from the Mondrian Hotel on the Sunset Strip in Hollywood, California. 

The rapper was found dead in his bed in a sixth floor hotel room. Details are still emerging.


From FREE PIMP C to R.I.P.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2007, 03:27 PM~9371841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TpSZ5dIAbuE :angel: :angel:?
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=5sQxFsblruE&feature=related


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2007, 11:51 AM~9371185
> *" THATS HOW WE ROLL"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 4 2007, 11:41 AM~9371117
> *YES WE ARE ABLE TO CHILL THERE AND NOBODY WONT SAY SHIT AND THE COPS DONT EVEN FUCK WITH US
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*, xcano3

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

fuckin chipper..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 4 2007, 03:52 PM~9372446
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dang Thats a big ass bag of SAMS club chips huh?!?! :biggrin: 

Compre por Mayoreo!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2007, 03:33 PM~9372764
> *dang Thats a big ass bag of SAMS club chips huh?!?! :biggrin:
> 
> Compre por Mayoreo!!
> *


$1.29 bag :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 4 2007, 05:35 PM~9372779
> *$1.29 bag  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 4 2007, 03:35 PM~9372791
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 4 2007, 04:35 PM~9372779
> *$1.29 bag  :biggrin:
> *



I like the 4/$1.00 ones


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2007, 03:38 PM~9372811
> *I like the 4/$1.00 ones
> 
> 
> ...


thats for rara at the car show... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 4 2007, 04:38 PM~9372816
> *thats for rara at the car show... :biggrin:
> *



I dunno....I just know it was funny when I saw that at the Royal Touch car show in Bryan


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2007, 03:40 PM~9372823
> *I dunno....I just know it was funny when I saw that at the Royal Touch car show in Bryan
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2007, 04:40 PM~9372823
> *I dunno....I just know it was funny when I saw that at the Royal Touch car show in Bryan
> *


Chip Zone? is that all them boys in bryan got?...dammmmm

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, Dualhex02, RA-RA

video is in your pm inbox :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lol hit the gas *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2007, 03:47 PM~9372872
> *lol hit the gas *****
> *


 :biggrin: video is kinda dark...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

HID LIGHTS FOR SALE


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 4 2007, 04:52 PM~9372446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 4 2007, 04:08 PM~9373007
> *BITCH!
> *


get it on the bumperrrr already :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up Htown...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 4 2007, 04:16 PM~9373073
> *wut up Htown...........
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 4 2007, 06:05 PM~9372982
> *HID LIGHTS FOR SALE
> *


nah


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2007, 06:22 PM~9373111
> *nah
> *


New chrome Dayton 6 lug adaptors for sale


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 4 2007, 06:27 PM~9373158
> *New chrome Dayton 6 lug adaptors for sale
> *


nah


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2007, 06:28 PM~9373169
> *nah
> *


no shit?









































:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 4 2007, 06:29 PM~9373174
> *no shit?
> :uh:
> *


si





















:uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

R.I.P. Pimp C


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

for sales. set of 4, 13x7 i paid $525 for them, i'll look at offers.

these are brand new, i never put them on a car. opened all the boxes to make sure they were all the same and only took 2 out of the box to look at them. never even checked to see what they look like on my car. i bought these from keith (homeboyz) on here earlier this year. never had tires mounted.


haters, hate on. buyers, buy them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 4 2007, 08:10 PM~9373949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$60 delivered and mounted.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *switches4life*
whats up boiler??? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 4 2007, 06:20 PM~9374037
> *2 Members: cali rydah, switches4life
> whats up boiler??? :biggrin:
> *


whats up cali,  , kind of early, will check in a minute :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2007, 06:27 PM~9374092
> *whats up cali,  , kind of early, will check in a minute :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* sic713*

found a pic of u sic.....









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2007, 08:18 PM~9374022
> *$60  delivered and mounted.
> *



i know its been said before....but you's a fool :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

200?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2007, 08:59 PM~9374340
> *200?
> *



u want me to clap for you to?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 4 2007, 06:48 PM~9374244
> *2 Members: cali rydah, sic713
> 
> found a pic of u sic.....
> ...


shit looks good...
it will match these dry ass crackers im eating


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 4 2007, 07:04 PM~9374395
> *u want me to clap for you to?
> *


175 for your negativity..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2007, 09:07 PM~9374422
> *175 for your negativity..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2007, 07:06 PM~9374407
> *shit looks good...
> it will match these dry ass crackers im eating
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2007, 07:31 PM~9373634
> *R.I.P.  Pimp C
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I HAVE A SET OF 13X7 KNOCK OFFS THAT I TRADED MY CUSTOM FRAME FOR. THE DIAMOND/BULLET SAYS DAYTON ON THE SIDE, IM SELLING THEM CAUSE I HAVE NO USE FOR THEM. I WANT AT LEAST $350. LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED. TINYPIC.COM AINT WORKING BUT I HAVE THEM ON MY CAMERA PHONE I CAN SEND PICS.

HIT ME UP- 281-683-1203 Emilio


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 4 2007, 11:07 PM~9375893
> *I HAVE A SET OF 13X7 KNOCK OFFS THAT I TRADED MY CUSTOM FRAME FOR. THE DIAMOND/BULLET SAYS DAYTON ON THE SIDE, IM SELLING THEM CAUSE I HAVE NO USE FOR THEM. I WANT AT LEAST $350. LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED. TINYPIC.COM AINT WORKING BUT I HAVE THEM ON MY CAMERA PHONE I CAN SEND PICS.
> 
> HIT ME UP- 281-683-1203 Emilio
> *


TINY PIC works, just uploaded some pics...


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

hey latin mannie has those daytons for sale 500 obo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 4 2007, 11:20 PM~9376040
> *hey latin mannie has those daytons for sale 500 obo
> *


calling you right now primo.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 5 2007, 12:07 AM~9375893
> *I HAVE A SET OF 13X7 KNOCK OFFS THAT I TRADED MY CUSTOM FRAME FOR. THE DIAMOND/BULLET SAYS DAYTON ON THE SIDE, IM SELLING THEM CAUSE I HAVE NO USE FOR THEM. I WANT AT LEAST $350. LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED. TINYPIC.COM AINT WORKING BUT I HAVE THEM ON MY CAMERA PHONE I CAN SEND PICS.
> 
> HIT ME UP- 281-683-1203 Emilio
> *


wit tires


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2007, 09:24 PM~9376084
> *calling you right now primo.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry9376182


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 4 2007, 11:34 PM~9376193
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry9376182
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 4 2007, 10:27 PM~9376120
> *wit tires
> *


and adapters


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 5 2007, 12:35 AM~9376208
> *and adapters
> *


ill give my bro a call in houston he was lookn 4 sum


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 4 2007, 10:37 PM~9376237
> *ill give my bro a call in houston he was lookn 4 sum
> *


the # is on the sig


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 5 2007, 12:39 AM~9376250
> *the # is on the sig
> *


just pmmd u wit da # can u send a pic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks to Everyone that came out and supported the Food n Toy Drive.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2007, 12:52 AM~9377473
> *Thanks to Everyone that came out and supported the Food n Toy Drive.
> 
> 
> ...




Damn! Dual with the chopper sky cam...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2007, 08:35 AM~9378263
> *Damn! Dual with the chopper sky cam...
> *


si


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job with the Toy Drive pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2007, 07:35 AM~9378263
> *Damn! Dual with the chopper sky cam...
> *


 :biggrin: YUP Lowriders and the Pasadena Police, working together, whodathunkit?!










And interviewed by Univision 45...Thanks Chris and Tera for giving me that opportunity.  










boileronthabumperrrrrrrrrrr










Thanks to everyone that brought something to contribute










What its really all about....the kids..  Notice the niece sporting that custom NMEIMAGE shirt showing her tio support.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2007, 01:52 AM~9377473
> *Thanks to Everyone that came out and supported the Food n Toy Drive.
> 
> 
> ...


what yall didnt know is that hex had slim hold the camera for him LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 5 2007, 10:17 AM~9378573
> *what yall didnt know is that hex had slim hold the camera for him LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Dec 4 2007, 04:40 PM~9372823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











































 

yup.....all we got..... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2007, 10:31 AM~9378661
> *:uh:
> *


:biggrin: whats going on bud?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

GREAT JOB on the toy drive!!!!! sorry we couldn't make it....we had our Christmas Parade here.....we took first place in our category.....one of my members made a float out of his truck and my trailer.....thomas the train....came out good!!! all the kids loved it.....a couple of the wives passed out candy to all the kids on the side of the streets....they even announced that we were part of the HLC on the broadcast of the parade!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 09:46 AM~9378725
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that's it? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 5 2007, 09:52 AM~9378758
> *that's it?  :biggrin:
> *



yup.....that's it.....post pics of your ride..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 AM~9378774
> *yup.....that's it.....post pics of your ride..... :biggrin:
> *


you'll see it pretty soon


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 5 2007, 09:56 AM~9378778
> *you'll see it pretty soon
> *



:uh: my son will have a lac out by then....... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 10:57 AM~9378784
> *:uh:  my son will have a lac out by then....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 09:57 AM~9378784
> *:uh:  my son will have a lac out by then....... :biggrin:
> *


damm must be nice!.....fukalac!...lol......j/k


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 5 2007, 09:58 AM~9378790
> *damm must be nice!.....fukalac!...lol......j/k
> *



no....fk a chop top g body throw away........ :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 09:59 AM~9378799
> *no....fk a chop top g body throw away........ :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.....its all good ..... just wait...i have something else up my sleeve....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 5 2007, 10:01 AM~9378812
> *ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.....its all good ..... just wait...i have something else up my sleeve....
> *



hahahaha.....no te nojes mija......***** can't nothin fit up there with that big ass arm.... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 10:02 AM~9378816
> *hahahaha.....no te nojes mija......***** can't nothin fit up there with that big ass arm.... :biggrin:
> *


this ***** hurr.....no one here is mad Hornswoggle....... lol!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 5 2007, 10:07 AM~9378838
> *this ***** hurr.....no one here is mad Hornswoggle....... lol!
> *



:uh: wtf?? :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 10:17 AM~9378918
> *:uh: wtf??  :uh:
> *



The meaning of Hornswoggle is to swindle, cheat, hoodwink, or hoax.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2007, 10:37 AM~9379048
> *The meaning of Hornswoggle is to swindle, cheat, hoodwink, or hoax.
> *


nope.....i was referring to Hornswoggle the character on wwe...lol!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 5 2007, 10:38 AM~9379059
> *nope.....i was referring to Hornswoggle the character on wwe...lol!
> *



sorry......not into men in tights...... :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=7hDhoycRwRo


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 10:45 AM~9379092
> *sorry......not into men in tights...... :uh:
> *



It gets even better a mini guy in tights


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2007, 11:01 AM~9379203
> *It gets even better a mini guy in tights
> 
> 
> ...


i guess his circus job didn't work out......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

need that corner light homie........holla at me..... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 5 2007, 10:44 AM~9379556
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:47 AM~9379580
> *
> *


 :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 5 2007, 10:49 AM~9379594
> *:scrutinize:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:52 AM~9379608
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2007, 11:52 PM~9377473
> *Thanks to Everyone that came out and supported the Food n Toy Drive.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 4 2007, 06:10 PM~9373949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$400...i knocked off shipping price..we will pick up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 08:46 AM~9378725
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


"partial" chrome :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 11:11 AM~9379723
> *"partial" chrome  :uh:
> *


Chrome adds weight..........duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 12:11 PM~9379723
> *"partial" chrome  :uh:
> *


 :uh: better than partial interior.....


bet you won't pull up to that patial chrome :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 01:01 PM~9380493
> *:uh: better than partial interior.....
> bet you won't pull up to that patial chrome :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0

Dam kenny I think frankie got u for ur shit.......he done madehimself some impala garage seats


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 09:57 AM~9378784
> *:uh:  my son will have a lac out by then....... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 4 2007, 08:10 PM~9373949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sold beeshes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

rims for sale..like new,,tires got alot of thread left,,,no curbchecks..1300 obo or partial trade for some car stereo stuff...will fit g body,old school impalas,caprices,older trucks and 99 and under gm truck and suvs....832-860-0088


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9383758
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 07:30 PM~9383898
> *
> *


did u make the order???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, cali rydah, lincon97texas, 713ridaz, *RA-RA*

who owns the single pump crown???? :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:33 PM~9383930
> *did u make the order???
> *


YES SIR! JUST WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 07:49 PM~9384019
> *YES SIR! JUST WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: will it arrive for this weekend???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:40 PM~9383983
> *5 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, cali rydah, lincon97texas, 713ridaz, RA-RA
> 
> who owns the single pump crown???? :0
> *


OH!SHIT STARTING MUTHER FUCKER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:54 PM~9384067
> *:thumbsup: will it arrive for this weekend???
> *


ALREADY GOT IT!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 5 2007, 07:55 PM~9384069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be at the shop tomorrow..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 07:58 PM~9384100
> *:biggrin:
> ill be at the shop tomorrow..... :biggrin:
> *


he gots to fix what he broke today first


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 10:00 PM~9384125
> *he gots to fix what he broke today first
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 01:01 PM~9380493
> *:uh: better than partial interior.....
> bet you won't pull up to that patial chrome :0
> *


pull up and do what??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what he break???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:06 PM~9384196
> *what he break???
> *


ball joint! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:08 PM~9384210
> *ball joint! :uh:
> *


that aint shit to fix... was it workin better??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:09 PM~9384228
> *that aint shit to fix... was it workin better??
> *


i havent changed shit out i was just fucking @ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:12 PM~9384268
> *i havent changed shit out i was just fucking @  :biggrin:
> *


man u know i hopped the shit out that car for like 45 minutes on sunday and didnt burn or break shit... 10 bucks for switch hittin lessons :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 5 2007, 07:29 PM~9383888
> *rims for sale..like new,,tires got alot of thread left,,,no curbchecks..1300 obo or partial trade for some car stereo stuff...will fit g body,old school impalas,caprices,older trucks and 99 and under gm truck and suvs....832-860-0088
> *


ill take them, answer your phone.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:14 PM~9384277
> *man u know i hopped the shit out that car for like 45 minutes on sunday and didnt burn or break shit... 10 bucks for switch hittin lessons  :biggrin:
> *


what ever jigga! :dunno:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 10:16 PM~9384302
> *ill take them, answer your phone.
> *


you dont need them! you cant go mudding with them. 4x4 trucking ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:17 PM~9384315
> *what ever jigga!  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:20 PM~9384348
> *you dont need them! you cant go mudding with them. 4x4 trucking ass
> *


ha!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:23 PM~9384397
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:31 PM~9384457
> *:biggrin:
> *


what time u gonna be at the shack.. i mean the shop tomorrow.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sic713, cali rydah, switches4life, RA-RA, RAGALAC, Gallo


somebody talk...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:20 PM~9384348
> *you dont need them! you cant go mudding with them. 4x4 trucking ass
> *


your truck is more hill billy than mine...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 07:40 PM~9383983
> *5 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, cali rydah, lincon97texas, 713ridaz, RA-RA
> 
> who owns the single pump crown???? :0
> *


about 8 or 9 single pumpers in h town, I WANT TO KNOW TOO :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 5 2007, 08:38 PM~9384506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you too, partial chrome 






:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 08:37 PM~9384499
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sic713, cali rydah, switches4life, RA-RA, RAGALAC, Gallo
> somebody talk...
> *


hello sic.. how are u today.. :uh: ole lonely ass ***** :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 08:38 PM~9384510
> *about 8 or 9 single pumpers in h town, I WANT TO KNOW TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 whens the next hop on sunday???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck hoppin whos king of impala convertibles is what i wanna know....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 08:41 PM~9384541
> *fuck hoppin whos king of impala convertibles is what i wanna know....
> *


latin kustoms :dunno: i leave that to lowrider magazine :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 10:38 PM~9384509
> *your truck is more hill billy than mine...
> *


what i got fact 20" you got fact 15" with mudd tires!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:42 PM~9384561
> *what i got fact 20" you got fact 15" with mudd tires!
> *


16 inch...every inch counts....similar to chippin ....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 08:43 PM~9384567
> *16 inch...every inch counts....similar to chippin ....
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:42 PM~9384557
> *latin kustoms  :dunno:  i leave that to lowrider magazine  :biggrin:
> *


we need to change you name cali rydah to latin kustoms rydah :biggrin: they got clean rides but i dont think they need a fan club


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

-----------------------PUTIN IT DOWN FOR P-TOWN.----------------------------




















































































"""THATS HOW WE ROLL""""


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 10:43 PM~9384567
> *16 inch...every inch counts....similar to chippin ....
> *


 :roflmao: you got jokes


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:42 PM~9384557
> *latin kustoms  :dunno:  i leave that to lowrider magazine  :biggrin:
> *



APPRECIATE THE LOVE HOMIE!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2007, 08:21 PM~9356814
> *for u rara....
> 
> 
> ...


"HOUSTON STYLEZ" SINGLE PUMP "THATS HOW WE ROLL"


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:48 PM~9384614
> *APPRECIATE THE LOVE HOMIE!!
> *


X2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:46 PM~9384594
> *-----------------------PUTIN IT DOWN FOR P-TOWN.----------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


  latin kustoms showed strong this year


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:48 PM~9384614
> *APPRECIATE THE LOVE HOMIE!!
> *


KUSTOMS HOLDING IT DOWN THOUGH


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 5 2007, 10:50 PM~9384626
> * latin kustoms showed strong this year
> *



fa' sho' :biggrin: 

'like an assembly line' that was good


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

Whats up night crew :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"THATS HOW "I" ROLL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 08:41 PM~9384541
> *fuck hoppin whos king of impala convertibles is what i wanna know....
> *


don't hate on hoppers, u chipper :biggrin: ON THE OTHER HAND HOOD RICH IS THA ONE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:46 PM~9384594
> *-----------------------PUTIN IT DOWN FOR P-TOWN.----------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 5 2007, 08:39 PM~9384521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im up in this bitch too.. lol :biggrin: 









one step at a time..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:45 PM~9384588
> *we need to change you name cali rydah to latin kustoms rydah  :biggrin: they got clean rides but i dont think they need a fan club
> *


call me whatever u want...but they got some of the cleanest impalas i have seen in houston... fuckin haterz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:52 PM~9384659
> *call me whatever u want...but they got some of the cleanest impalas i have seen in houston... fuckin haterz
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 10:51 PM~9384644
> *"THATS HOW "I" ROLL
> 
> 
> ...


-2 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:52 PM~9384659
> *call me whatever u want...but they got some of the cleanest impalas i have seen in houston... fuckin haterz
> *



well this is houston, htown, hatertown :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 08:52 PM~9384659
> *call me whatever u want...but they got some of the cleanest impalas i have seen in houston... fuckin haterz
> *


NO ONES HATIN' YOUNG GRASSHOPPER.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Dec 5 2007, 08:48 PM~9384614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 08:40 PM~9384534
> *:0  whens the next hop on sunday???
> *


I HOP, I MEAN I HOPE :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back to back..



















dammit.. i need a car up in this bitch...

who wants to let me experiment


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 08:38 PM~9384510
> *about 8 or 9 single pumpers in h town, I WANT TO KNOW TOO :biggrin:
> *


I had one


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 5 2007, 10:55 PM~9384702
> *I had one
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN YOU HAD ONE? WHATS UP WITH THE RIDE?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:53 PM~9384676
> *-2  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

THIS ONE DIDNT FALL FAR FROM THE TREE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 5 2007, 08:55 PM~9384702
> *I had one
> *


probaly made it a double..
or he broke th frame


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 08:55 PM~9384699
> *back to back..
> 
> who wants to let me experiment
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:58 PM~9384730
> *STARTIN THIS ONE OFF EARLY!!
> 
> 
> ...


getting big.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9384699
> *
> dammit.. i need a car up in this bitch...
> 
> ...


i will


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 09:52 PM~9384658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 08:54 PM~9384680
> *NO ONES HATIN' YOUNG GRASSHOPPER.
> *


was talkin to hater stylez :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 08:58 PM~9384726
> *WHAT YOU MEAN YOU HAD ONE? WHATS UP WITH THE RIDE?
> *


charging the batterys for the weekend almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's a lil love, i'd post the rest but photobucket is slow as hell to size the pics


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 08:55 PM~9384699
> *back to back..
> 
> 
> ...


u got somethin at the shop u could start working on :0 ask rara what im talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 08:59 PM~9384737
> *probaly made it a double..
> or he broke th frame
> *


 :uh: shit happens :biggrin: i got HALF INCH plate reinforcement on the cutty's belly :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 5 2007, 08:59 PM~9384743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea!
ugh... its a fo doo


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:58 PM~9384730
> *THIS ONE DIDNT FALL FAR FROM THE TREE.
> 
> 
> ...



LIKE FATHER LIKE SON...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 09:02 PM~9384788
> *:uh: shit happens  :biggrin: i got HALF INCH  plate reinforcement on the cutty's belly :biggrin:
> *


yea.. but you known for tearing shit up..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 11:02 PM~9384786
> *u got somethin at the shop u could start working on  :0  ask rara what im talkin bout  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: $$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 10:02 PM~9384790
> *oh yea!
> ugh... its a fo doo
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:02 PM~9384786
> *u got somethin at the shop u could start working on  :0  ask rara what im talkin bout  :biggrin:
> *


that pos..
when the money hits my pocket, then we talk..

black ass!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9384699
> *back to back..
> 
> 
> ...




CONGRATS DARKNESS. YOU'VE EARNED IT.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 5 2007, 09:04 PM~9384812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhaahhahaha... its all good..

lets just say it has more room for me to play with


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 5 2007, 09:00 PM~9384766
> *charging the batterys for the weekend almost ready :biggrin:
> *


i love the smell of hydrualic oil in the morning


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9384825
> *CONGRATS DARKNESS.  YOU'VE EARNED IT.
> *


 :biggrin: 




last time we had this many people in the room...

lala and frankie were at it..
14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: 713ridaz, sic713, NIX CUSTOMS, RA-RA, switches4life, LOW_INC, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, impala_ss_in_atx, cali rydah, lone star, JUSTDEEZ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 09:04 PM~9384812
> *:dunno: $$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: its half paid for bcuz its half there :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 5 2007, 10:01 PM~9384773
> *here's a lil love, i'd post the rest but photobucket is slow as hell to size the pics
> 
> 
> ...



THANX HOMIE..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:02 PM~9384788
> *:uh: shit happens  :biggrin: i got HALF INCH  plate reinforcement on the cutty's belly :biggrin:
> *




pics?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 10:05 PM~9384827
> *x2
> hhaahhahaha... its all good..
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: no money necessary since its an expirement right?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9384820
> *that pos..
> when the money hits my pocket, then we talk..
> 
> ...


hey wait a minuto, that was racist :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 09:05 PM~9384820
> *that pos..
> when the money hits my pocket, then we talk..
> 
> ...


thats racist


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 11:07 PM~9384841
> *:uh: its half paid for bcuz its half there  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 09:08 PM~9384855
> *hey wait a minuto, that was racist :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Dec 5 2007, 09:07 PM~9384848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea... 
fuck that nagger!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

awwwww shit here yall go with this bullshit again


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 09:08 PM~9384858
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 5 2007, 09:09 PM~9384867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:07 PM~9384847
> *pics?
> *


lets just say , it was bad :biggrin: door wouldn't even open :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2007, 10:10 PM~9384871
> *awwwww shit here yall go with this bullshit again
> *



YOU LOOK THIRSTY....WANT SOME KOOL-AID??? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2007, 09:10 PM~9384871
> *awwwww shit here yall go with this bullshit again
> *


u better have ur fire chief ready 4 this wknd!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 10:09 PM~9384867
> *:ugh:
> paint material dont grow on trees...
> *


you could pay your way to the magazine. :biggrin: 

im fucking with you
i need to buy body panels


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 5 2007, 11:13 PM~9384908
> *you could pay your way to the magazine.  :biggrin:
> 
> im fucking with you
> ...


you already have a parts car. :twak:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:12 PM~9384897
> *YOU LOOK THIRSTY....WANT SOME KOOL-AID??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 09:14 PM~9384922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2007, 10:13 PM~9384915
> *you already have a parts car.  :twak:
> *


where?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 10:41 PM~9384541
> *fuck hoppin whos king of impala convertibles is what i wanna know....
> *


tim & bruce @ last minute.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2007, 09:15 PM~9384939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 5 2007, 09:13 PM~9384908
> *you could pay your way to the magazine.  :biggrin:
> 
> im fucking with you
> ...


ill pass.. im broke anyways..

yea get the major shit done 1st, then holla at me..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

rara we need to build a hoppin ruler... u down???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 09:16 PM~9384952
> *ill pass.. im broke anyways..
> 
> yea get the major shit done 1st, then holla at me..
> *


yea u look it to... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Dec 5 2007, 11:16 PM~9384951
> *looks good
> *


that's what mannie's daytons are going on. oscar appreciates the deal. i'll get with you tomorrow to get the d's shipped.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:14 PM~9384921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back in the days, there was a carclub called PURO IMPALAS, whatever happend to them, DID THEY MOVED WITH KUSTOMS?, no i'm not a cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:17 PM~9384963
> *yea u look it to... :biggrin:
> *


tore up from da floor up


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 11:16 PM~9384953
> *rara we need to build a hoppin ruler... u down???
> *



HOPPIN RULER?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 10:53 PM~9384676
> *-2  :0
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 11:18 PM~9384975
> *back in the days, there was a carclub called PURO IMPALAS, whatever happend to them, DID THEY MOVED WITH KUSTOMS?, no i'm not a cheerleader :biggrin:
> *


answer your cellio mija


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2007, 11:19 PM~9384984
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9384977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excuse me i meant to say a ruler to measure how many inches the hoppers get... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 5 2007, 09:15 PM~9384946
> *tim & bruce @ last minute.
> *


bruce's black 61 is a bad ass lowlow, no doubt about that


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2007, 09:41 PM~9384541
> *fuck hoppin whos king of impala convertibles is what i wanna know....
> *


Bruce from Last Minute Customs has a bad ass ride... Hood Rich is another bad ride from Houston.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

I'M DOWN! LETS MAKE IT OUT OF CHIP BAGS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9384975
> *back in the days, there was a carclub called PURO IMPALAS, whatever happend to them, DID THEY MOVED WITH KUSTOMS?, no i'm not a cheerleader :biggrin:
> *


yes u are.. now its two of us :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:19 PM~9384990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIX NEXT BABYMAMA


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 09:18 PM~9384979
> *HOPPIN RULER?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i knew he was gonna bust with some funny :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9385030
> *I'M DOWN! LETS MAKE IT OUT OF CHIP BAGS
> *


wont work bcuz your fat ass likes chips :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 09:24 PM~9385037
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i knew he was gonna bust with some funny :biggrin:
> *


he was being serious he really is a dumbass... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9385032
> *yes u are.. now its two of us  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 09:26 PM~9385054
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:25 PM~9385045
> *he was being serious he really is a dumbass... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: rara needs to come back on this one :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:24 PM~9385040
> *wont work bcuz your fat ass likes chips  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha..
and sonics


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

so were are we meeting up and is it saturday or sunday?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2007, 09:20 PM~9384993
> *answer your cellio mija
> *


can't find that mud cellio :angry: , kall my casa :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 5 2007, 10:30 PM~9385096
> *so were are we meeting up and is it saturday or sunday?
> *




AY :scrutinize:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 11:24 PM~9385040
> *wont work bcuz your fat ass likes chips  :biggrin:
> *


FAT OH V12 ASS NINJA! YOU JUST DONT WANT TO BECAUSE YOU WILL BE SNACKIN WHILE WE HOP OH SAM'S CLUB CHIPPIN EATTING FOO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 5 2007, 09:30 PM~9385096
> *so were are we meeting up and is it saturday or sunday?
> *


i guess sunday, i dont know :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:32 PM~9385117
> *i guess sunday, i dont know :dunno:
> *



SATURDAY NIGHT AT MAMBOS ON HARRISBURG.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 09:32 PM~9385117
> *i guess sunday, i dont know :dunno:
> *


saturday</span>


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IT'S OFFICIAL , NIGHT CREW KICKING ASS, AND TALK ABOUT REAL LOWRIDING ISSUES !!


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:34 PM~9385125
> *SATURDAY NIGHT AT MAMBOS ON HARRISBURG.
> *


dont know were thats at


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:34 PM~9385125
> *SATURDAY NIGHT AT MAMBOS ON HARRISBURG.
> *


WHAT TIME? GOT A FIGHT TO WATCH AND WIN A BET


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 5 2007, 11:34 PM~9385128
> *saturday</span>
> *


SUNDAY I CANT MAKE IT SATURDAY OFFICE PARTY!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 5 2007, 10:35 PM~9385136
> *dont know were thats at
> *



ASK SWITCHES.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:36 PM~9385144
> *WHAT TIME?  GOT A FIGHT TO WATCH AND WIN A BET
> *


FUCK IT SUNDAY 6-??


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:37 PM~9385150
> *ASK SWITCHES.
> *


switches donde esta!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP NOE??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:38 PM~9385166
> *FUCK IT SUNDAY 6-??
> *


COOL MAMBO'S OR WHAT?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:38 PM~9385166
> *FUCK IT SUNDAY 6-??
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 09:36 PM~9385147
> *SUNDAY I CANT MAKE IT SATURDAY OFFICE PARTY!
> *


OFFICE PARTY??  :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 10:39 PM~9385177
> *COOL MAMBO'S OR WHAT?
> *


YES SIR.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:38 PM~9385166
> *FUCK IT SUNDAY 6-??
> *


X100000,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 5 2007, 09:38 PM~9385172
> *switches donde esta!
> *


MEET ME AT HARRISBURG AND WAYSIDE HERE IN MAGNOLIA, AND I TAKE U FROM THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 09:39 PM~9385177
> *COOL MAMBO'S OR WHAT?
> *


thats cool, just need to know were exactly its at


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 11:40 PM~9385185
> *OFFICE PARTY??    :biggrin:
> *


"THATS HOW WE ROLL" :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 10:44 PM~9385226
> *"THATS HOW WE ROLL"  :biggrin:
> *


GET OFF THA DICK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 5 2007, 09:29 PM~9385082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 09:44 PM~9385226
> *"THATS HOW WE ROLL"  :biggrin:
> *



Why u gotta start


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:45 PM~9385230
> *GET OFF THA DICK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT EVER!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:45 PM~9385230
> *GET OFF THA DICK
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Dec 5 2007, 11:46 PM~9385247
> *Why u gotta start
> *


AINT NOBODY STARTIN SHIT! SHIT WAS JUST FUNNY GET OVER IT!

YOU DONT OWN IT! AND BESIDES IT'S JUST A SAYING WHY GET ALL BENT OUT OF SHAPE ABOUT IT.

THERE YOU CAN HAVE IT BACK PUT IT IN YOUR POCKET BEFORE SOMEONE ELSE SAY'S IT.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Thats How We Roll...Is a Trademark of Latin Kustoms


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:36 PM~9385144
> *WHAT TIME?  GOT A FIGHT TO WATCH AND WIN A BET
> *


x2


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

laterz homies got to sleep see all single pumps sunday :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Dec 5 2007, 09:48 PM~9385272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## zeus (Sep 10, 2007)

WHATS GOOD!!!!

CHECK ME OUT!

http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly










http://www.myspace.com/zeusbeatsonly


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Dec 5 2007, 11:48 PM~9385272
> *Thats How We Roll...Is a Trademark of Latin Kustoms
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2007, 09:49 PM~9385278
> *x2
> *


 :cheesy: somebody is keepn up with sports


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:51 PM~9385289
> *what about fan club members..can we say it too  :uh:
> :0
> *




JUST CHECKED THE RULE BOOK AND IT IS OFFICIAL THAT ALL FAN CLUB MEMBERS CAN USE THE PHRASE.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:53 PM~9385304
> *:cheesy: somebody is keepn up with sports
> *


thats always!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 09:53 PM~9385304
> *:cheesy: somebody is keepn up with sports
> *


Thats How Haterz Roll... Is A Trademark Of Houston Stylez..now u guys have a saying... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> what about fan club members..can we say it too :uh:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:54 PM~9385311
> *JUST CHECKED THE RULE BOOK AND IT IS OFFICIAL THAT ALL FAN CLUB MEMBERS CAN USE THE PHRASE.
> *


I second that!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:54 PM~9385311
> *JUST CHECKED THE RULE BOOK AND IT IS OFFICIAL THAT ALL FAN CLUB MEMBERS CAN USE THE PHRASE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 11:54 PM~9385311
> *JUST CHECKED THE RULE BOOK AND IT IS OFFICIAL THAT ALL FAN CLUB MEMBERS CAN USE THE PHRASE.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9385315
> *Thats How Haterz Roll... Is A Trademark Of Houston Stylez..now u guys have a saying... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:55 PM~9385315
> *Thats How Haterz Roll... Is A Trademark Of Houston Stylez..now u guys have a saying... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FUCKIN FOOL.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9385314
> *thats always!
> *


who wins, mayweather or hatton, atlante or PUMAS


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 11:55 PM~9385315
> *Thats How Haterz Roll... Is A Trademark Of Houston Stylez..now u guys have a saying... :biggrin:
> *


NA! NEVER LET HOE ASS NINJA'S RIDE! IS ARE SAYING BUT I THINK WE GOT REED OF ALL ARE PROBLEMS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9385315
> *Thats How Haterz Roll... Is A Trademark Of Houston Stylez..now u guys have a saying... :biggrin:
> *


u sure HOUSTON STYLEZ gonna let u ride with them on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 10:01 PM~9385363
> *NA! NEVER LET HOE ASS NINJA'S RIDE! IS ARE SAYING BUT I THINK WE GOT READ OF ALL ARE PROBLEMS
> *



[SIZE=7]disclaimer: all posts are opinions of those who posted..please do not contact me in reguards to rara's post..thank you :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:40 PM~9385192
> *YES SIR.
> *


Wat up nickolas??????? Shit I'm ready to see some action this weekend


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:57 PM~9385337
> *who wins, mayweather or hatton,  atlante or PUMAS
> *


who i want to win and who i think will win me money arent typically the same person/team. :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:01 PM~9385369
> *u sure HOUSTON STYLEZ gonna let u ride with them on sunday :biggrin:
> *


i think i just fucked up...refer to disclaimer... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 5 2007, 11:03 PM~9385389
> *Wat up nickolas??????? Shit I'm ready to see some action this weekend
> *


DOUBT WE WILL THOUGH CUZZ EVERYBODY ALWAYS SELLS OUT. REAL RYDAS SHOW UP!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 10:05 PM~9385411
> *DOUBT WE WILL THOUGH CUZZ EVERYBODY ALWAYS SELLS OUT.  REAL RYDAS SHOW UP!!!
> *


raras hopper will be there for sure...even if i gotta drive that muthaficka myself :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 6 2007, 12:03 AM~9385388
> *
> [SIZE=7]disclaimer: all posts are opinions of those who posted..please do not contact me in reguards to rara's post..thank you  :biggrin:
> *




AWW DID YOU GET YOU FEELING HURT? 

COME ON HOMIE RIDE OR DIE FOO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 09:57 PM~9385337
> *who wins, mayweather or hatton,  atlante or PUMAS
> *


Mayweather all da way can't nobody fuck wit dat dude right now!!!!!!!!


As far as da ****** soccer......me no se?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 5 2007, 10:07 PM~9385424
> *AWW DID YOU GET YOU FEELING HURT?
> 
> COME ON HOMIE RIDE OR DIE FOO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 6 2007, 12:07 AM~9385422
> *raras hopper will be there for sure...even if i gotta drive that muthaficka myself :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2007, 10:04 PM~9385391
> *who i want to win and who i think will win me money arent typically the same person/team. :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 5 2007, 10:07 PM~9385425
> *Mayweather all da way can't nobody fuck wit dat dude right now!!!!!!!!
> As far as da ****** soccer......me no se?????
> *


yeah , but mayweather has skept a couple of potential welterweights :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:08 PM~9385436
> *:uh:
> *


a good switchman should always b around  ( note) hey i'm not all up on u :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:16 PM~9385521
> *a good switchman should always b around  ( note) hey i'm not all u on u :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: let me hit the cutlass :0 ill show u a good switchman :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 5 2007, 11:07 PM~9385425
> *Mayweather all da way can't nobody fuck wit dat dude right now!!!!!!!!
> As far as da ****** soccer......me no se?????
> *


LOL

 tho id love to see an upset i got my money on him.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:18 PM~9385533
> *:biggrin:  let me hit the cutlass :0 ill show u a good switchman  :biggrin:
> *


i think i did good, or din;t i, it was that damn solinoid got stuck :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:13 PM~9385495
> *yeah , but mayweather has skept a couple of potential welterweights :dunno:
> *


Fuck it I'm 140 soak n wet,5'11 ill fuck em up he don't want none this skinny higga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol 


But till he fight cotto or margarito he aint got no comp......and still think those guys aint got enough for him


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:20 PM~9385551
> *i think i did good, or din;t i, it was that damn solinoid got stuck :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2007, 10:19 PM~9385539
> *LOL
> 
> tho id love to see an upset i got my money on him.
> *


i know this dude , he bet 4 G'S on hatton, he must b confident


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 11:22 PM~9385558
> *i know this dude , he bet 4 G'S on hatton, he must b confident
> *


 :0 big money! im not a balla like that tho. im small time.  LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 5 2007, 10:21 PM~9385553
> *Fuck it I'm 140 soak n wet,5'11 ill fuck em up he don't want none this skinny higga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol
> But till he fight cotto or margarito he aint got no comp......and still think those guys aint got enough for him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: calmate mi hormiga atomica (old mexican cartoon) :biggrin: but yeah , he needs to fight them two


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:03 PM~9385388
> *
> [SIZE=7]disclaimer: all posts are opinions of those who posted..please do not contact me in reguards to rara's post..thank you  :biggrin:
> *



awww.. u a hoe


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2007, 10:24 PM~9385565
> *:0  big money! im not a balla like that tho. im small time.   LOL
> *


x2 i always bet pocket change


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 10:26 PM~9385577
> *awww.. u a hoe
> *


awww sic! u all late :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 10:26 PM~9385577
> *awww.. u a hoe
> *


lol.. :biggrin: we gotta stick together.. so when u back down... i will back down :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 11:27 PM~9385578
> *x2 i always bet pocket change
> *


  lol

alright...time for bed.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 10:26 PM~9385577
> *awww.. u a hoe
> *


awwww sic! , u all late :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:28 PM~9385591
> *awww sic! u all late :biggrin:
> *


he slow too... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 5 2007, 10:29 PM~9385600
> * lol
> 
> alright...time for bed.
> *


u just got here :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 10:22 PM~9385558
> *i know this dude , he bet 4 G'S on hatton, he must b confident
> *


 :04gs?????????? Is he fuckn stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He gota be da dumbest modafucka alive !!!!!!!! 

I didn't even bet on de lahoya vs mayweather cuz had doubts bout that damsure wouldn't bet on no nonamer white guy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 5 2007, 10:32 PM~9385626
> *:04gs?????????? Is he fuckn stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He gota be da dumbest modafucka alive !!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't even bet on de lahoya vs mayweather cuz had doubts bout that damsure wouldn't bet on no nonamer white guy
> *


like a said , he is stupid, i mean confident :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 5 2007, 10:28 PM~9385591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2007, 10:40 PM~9385696
> *i went to the sto.. got some sunkist and a snickers..
> 
> :uh:
> *


did u walk bcuz the elkie dont have no headlights??? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 4 2007, 03:38 PM~9372811
> *I like the 4/$1.00 ones
> 
> 
> ...



that scale looks familiar


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

I'M OUT!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2007, 10:41 PM~9385703
> *did u walk bcuz the elkie dont have no headlights??? :biggrin:
> *


umm yes it does hoe... i had a bad tail light, get it right :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 5 2007, 10:43 PM~9385720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 

im out too :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn..... Its been a minute! Just puttin in a quick reply.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 6 2007, 05:32 AM~9386940
> *Damn..... Its been a minute!  Just puttin in a quick reply.
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2007, 11:30 PM~9385617
> *u just got here :uh:
> *


I'm old! I need my sleep! Lol!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 6 2007, 03:32 AM~9386940
> *Damn..... Its been a minute!  Just puttin in a quick reply.
> *


  wut up my brother


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 5 2007, 11:32 PM~9385626
> *:04gs?????????? Is he fuckn stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He gota be da dumbest modafucka alive !!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't even bet on de lahoya vs mayweather cuz had doubts bout that damsure wouldn't bet on no nonamer white guy
> *


Oh but I sure did. I was called a hater and a sellout all night that night but its cool cause I walked out that house with almost a grand. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 11:00 AM~9388504
> *Oh but I sure did. I was called a hater and a sellout all night that night but its cool cause I walked out that house with almost a grand. :cheesy:
> *


Dam dat was some good luck there hu??

Yea I guess everyone hates cuz u don't go for the brown guy?,???? Like dats racist o somethin???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 11:00 AM~9388504
> *Oh but I sure did. I was called a hater and a sellout all night that night but its cool cause I walked out that house with almost a grand. :cheesy:
> *


a grand? thats it?


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2007, 12:10 PM~9388587
> *Dam dat was some good luck there hu??
> 
> Yea I guess everyone hates cuz u don't go for the brown guy?,???? Like dats racist o somethin???
> *


Haha! Yes that was it. But I don't like de la hoya anyways. I thought it was hillarious when he came out with that sombreo on....backwards! Lmao!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2007, 12:43 PM~9388789
> *a grand? thats it?
> :uh:
> *


Keep it up. Your time keeps diminishing.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 02:48 PM~9389289
> *Haha! Yes that was it. But I don't like de la hoya anyways. I thought it was hillarious when he came out with that sombreo on....backwards! Lmao!
> *


I thought sombreos were multi directional?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 01:52 PM~9389310
> *Keep it up. Your time keeps diminishing.
> *



Time diminishing?!? :scrutinize: What is there an expiration date on the bottom of his foot? :dunno: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2007, 01:30 PM~9389573
> *I thought sombreos were multi directional?
> *


Are chopsticks multi directional???? :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 01:52 PM~9389310
> *Keep it up. Your time keeps diminishing.
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks for everyones concern..but i'm ok.. not dead or anything.. just been busy.. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 02:14 PM~9389926
> *thanks for everyones concern..but i'm ok..  not dead or anything.. just been busy..    :ugh:
> *


any heard from devious???.. hope he is okay... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2007, 03:51 PM~9389749
> *Are chopsticks multi directional???? :uh:
> *


that foo aint skinny.. .. he must use these as chopsticks..


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 02:14 PM~9389926
> *thanks for everyones concern..but i'm ok..  not dead or anything.. just been busy..    :ugh:
> *



Somebody said you would be gone for a few days...

















:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 04:52 PM~9390255
> *that foo aint skinny..  .. he must use these as chopsticks..
> 
> 
> ...



wow, thats fucked up 







:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2007, 02:30 PM~9389573
> *I thought sombreos were multi directional?
> *


You would! Your a chino! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 6 2007, 02:37 PM~9389643
> *Time diminishing?!? :scrutinize:  What is there an expiration date on the bottom of his foot? :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes! That's exactly it! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 03:14 PM~9389926
> *thanks for everyones concern..but i'm ok..  not dead or anything.. just been busy..    :ugh:
> *



Dangit...I knew something was missing I just couldnt quite figure out what.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2007, 02:51 PM~9389749
> *Are chopsticks multi directional???? :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 03:14 PM~9389926
> *thanks for everyones concern..but i'm ok..  not dead or anything.. just been busy..    :ugh:
> *


 :uh: i talked to you earlier...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 03:52 PM~9390255
> *that foo aint skinny..  .. he must use these as chopsticks..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Dec 6 2007, 04:02 PM~9390334
> *Somebody said you would be gone for a few days...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 05:43 PM~9390648
> *:uh: i talked to you earlier...
> *


yeah.. i know.. and about what we talked about earlier.. you had your chance already.. so dont get your hopes up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 04:51 PM~9390710
> *yeah.. i know..    and about what we talked about earlier.. you had your chance already.. so dont get your hopes up.
> *


ok danny...i understand.  :ugh:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 02:52 PM~9390255
> *that foo aint skinny..  .. he must use these as chopsticks..
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap perfect size for small cats and dogs :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 05:53 PM~9390721
> *ok danny...i understand.   :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no.. seriously.. i'm sorry.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2007, 03:51 PM~9389749
> *Are chopsticks multi directional???? :uh:
> *


LMFAO!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

juan gotti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Uqosgorufs


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*just passing through*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 05:22 PM~9390917
> *no.. seriously..  i'm sorry.
> *


no trust me...its ok. no hard feelings.  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 08:27 PM~9391991
> *no trust me...its ok. no hard feelings.   :biggrin:
> *


aight..then stop texting me.. "but why?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 08:11 PM~9392415
> *aight..then stop texting me.. "but why?"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im just trying to cope with my loss. :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just punched in


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2007, 07:37 PM~9392671
> *just punched in
> *


Workin overtime hu??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2007, 07:42 PM~9392708
> *Workin overtime hu??
> *


seguro que si  , yall down to cruise/ hang out this wknd?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2007, 09:37 PM~9392671
> *just punched in
> *



:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2007, 07:44 PM~9392723
> *seguro que si  , yall down to cruise/ hang out this wknd?
> *


Fo sho not saturday we gota watch the fight tho after that is whatever homie


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2007, 02:52 PM~9390255
> *that foo aint skinny..  .. he must use these as chopsticks..
> 
> 
> ...



fagalac sex toyz suck on one end and the other gose in his ass.....try not to mix them up :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 08:05 PM~9392907
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 6 2007, 08:01 PM~9392858
> *:wave:
> *


is el patron ready 4 this wknd


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2007, 08:05 PM~9392907
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2007, 08:21 PM~9393066
> *:uh:
> *


*SUP KENNY !! *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2007, 09:21 PM~9393066
> *:uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2007, 09:22 PM~9393087
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Dec 6 2007, 08:12 PM~9392978
> *fagalac sex toyz suck on one end and the other gose in his ass.....try not to mix them up :biggrin:
> *


So how long it take for ur fat ass fingers to type that??? One post a year aint bad big country


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 6 2007, 08:32 PM~9393194
> *SUP KENNY !!
> *


sup homie what goin on in the 512


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2007, 10:21 PM~9393072
> *is el patron ready 4 this wknd
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup houston


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 4 2007, 06:10 PM~9373949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u forgot to mention the faded gold on the spokes :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 5 2007, 08:46 AM~9378725
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bout time :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2007, 09:07 PM~9384845
> *THANX HOMIE..
> *



nix u sell the box?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

any word on shorty's show?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2007, 11:18 PM~9394681
> *any word on shorty's show?
> *


i got a flyer in my car


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 6 2007, 09:12 PM~9393563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post info bitch... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 7 2007, 01:18 AM~9394681
> *any word on shorty's show?
> *


yeah how about some info?x2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2007, 11:18 PM~9394681
> *any word on shorty's show?
> *


set up is next friday 14th from 5pm -11pm at thr GRB center...show is next sunday 16th


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whatup peeps...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up my ******


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Dec 6 2007, 04:02 PM~9390334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH.....HEARD THAT BOUT 10000101010000 TIMES ALREADY.........I HAD ALL THE SHIT STACKED UP IN THE GARAGE SO I FIGURED IT WAS TIME..... :biggrin: ...NOT DONE YET.....GOTTA CHANGE UP THE SUSPENSION ON THE REAR SOME.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 7 2007, 07:41 AM~9395755
> *:0 FREE BUFFET!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> YEAH.....HEARD THAT BOUT 10000101010000 TIMES ALREADY.........I HAD ALL THE SHIT STACKED UP IN THE GARAGE SO I FIGURED IT WAS TIME..... :biggrin: ...NOT DONE YET.....GOTTA CHANGE UP THE SUSPENSION ON THE REAR SOME.....
> *


U talkin like dat lac gon be on da bumper all da timr


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 7 2007, 10:03 AM~9396254
> *U talkin like dat lac gon be on da bumper all da timr
> *


nah.....just want a lil somethin to play with......not makin a hopper......i'm not big ballin like boiler........ :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 7 2007, 09:55 AM~9396624
> *nah.....just want a lil somethin to play with......not makin a hopper......i'm not big ballin like boiler........ :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya gotta have somethin ready incase some ****** try to pull up and call u out.......................................


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 7 2007, 12:09 AM~9394578
> *nix u sell the box?
> *



TRADED IT FOR THA FOUR. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 11:47 AM~9397472
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 7 2007, 11:56 AM~9397528
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 7 2007, 11:08 AM~9396737
> *I hear ya gotta have somethin ready incase some ****** try to pull up and call u out.......................................
> *



just a lil somethin.....tryin not to break it......going to redo the trailing arms so it won't break em off when posing 3.....already ripped one trailing arm off and broke the chain mount twice.....haven't really hopped it cause i didn't reinforce the front yet....went over the factory welds though......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 7 2007, 12:57 AM~9394485
> *u forgot to mention  the faded gold on the spokes :biggrin:
> *



go eat some cupcakes sir chunks-a-lot :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 7 2007, 02:11 PM~9398391
> *go eat some cupcakes sir chunks-a-lot :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh wait a minute, i should be outside fixing that seat you broke.....





should i post pics???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 7 2007, 02:39 PM~9398601
> *oh wait a minute, i should be outside fixing that seat you broke.....
> should i post pics???
> *


pics or it didnt happen.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 7 2007, 07:41 AM~9395755
> *:0 FREE BUFFET!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> YEAH.....HEARD THAT BOUT 10000101010000 TIMES ALREADY.........I HAD ALL THE SHIT STACKED UP IN THE GARAGE SO I FIGURED IT WAS TIME..... :biggrin: ...NOT DONE YET.....GOTTA CHANGE UP THE SUSPENSION ON THE REAR SOME.....
> *


i hope you getting a 30 inch (+) lock up in the back....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 05:10 PM~9398844
> *pics or it didnt happen.... :biggrin:
> *



nah, dave's a good homie :biggrin: 

he took enough heat from the assholes at work for it....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 7 2007, 03:27 PM~9398928
> *nah, dave's a good homie :biggrin:
> 
> he took enough heat from the assholes at work for it....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 7 2007, 03:27 PM~9398928
> *nah, dave's a good homie :biggrin:
> 
> he took enough heat from the assholes at work for it....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2007, 04:23 PM~9398902
> *i hope you getting a 30 inch (+) lock up in the back....
> *



nah....no need....it'll do just fine once i'm done......  .....you just worry bout finding your interior..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, mac2lac, RAGALAC, *ridenlow84*
:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 7 2007, 05:56 PM~9399134
> *nah....no need....it'll do just fine once i'm done......  .....you just worry bout finding your interior..... :biggrin:
> *


stop bullshyting and show setup pics. otherwise.. imma call BS and say you built a 4x4 lac..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2007, 04:03 PM~9399182
> *stop bullshyting and show setup pics.  otherwise.. imma call BS and say you built a 4x4 lac..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 7 2007, 03:56 PM~9399134
> *nah....no need....it'll do just fine once i'm done......  .....you just worry bout finding your interior..... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2007, 04:29 PM~9399355
> *:uh:
> *


what up lone star???


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 7 2007, 03:14 PM~9398869
> *
> 
> 
> ...





......hmmm....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2007, 09:02 PM~9393464
> *sup homie what goin on in the 512
> *


*NOT MUCH !! SQUARE BIZ LOOKING GOOD !! *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

need a good laugh
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1416023


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2007, 06:29 PM~9400252
> *need a good laugh
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1416023
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 06:37 PM~9400296
> *:uh:
> *


this one here is funnier
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=12729205


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2007, 06:48 PM~9400361
> *this one here is funnier
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=12729205
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2007, 08:48 PM~9400361
> *this one here is funnier
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=12729205
> *


yo' shortdog live in the mix tonight. call me if you and disturbed are down to show up and talk some noise on the mic.

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2007, 06:48 PM~9400361
> *this one here is funnier
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=12729205
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2007, 06:54 PM~9400401
> *yo' shortdog live in the mix tonight.  call me if you and disturbed are down to show up and talk some noise on the mic.
> 
> HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM
> *


local radio personalities...houston stylez on the mic... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2007, 06:54 PM~9400401
> *yo' shortdog live in the mix tonight.  call me if you and disturbed are down to show up and talk some noise on the mic.
> 
> HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM
> *


shit.. im a be leaving in a lil bit..
i dont know where disturbeds at..
think he went home.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 7 2007, 06:55 PM~9400408
> *
> *


wat up blocc?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 06:55 PM~9400412
> *local radio personalities...houston stylez on the mic... :uh:
> *


i got a mic you can talk too


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 06:56 PM~9400420
> *wat up blocc?? :biggrin:
> *


whats the deal...




:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2007, 06:56 PM~9400417
> *shit.. im a be leaving in a lil bit..
> i dont know where disturbeds at..
> think he went home.
> *


missed ya chance to be famous... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 7 2007, 06:56 PM~9400426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2007, 06:56 PM~9400426
> *i got a mic you can talk too
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 7 2007, 06:58 PM~9400438
> *:roflmao:
> *


not funny... :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 07:57 PM~9400434
> *i bet u dirty bitch... :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 06:57 PM~9400434
> *i bet u dirty bitch... :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


you need to signature that line... still think it funny as hell...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 7 2007, 06:57 PM~9400429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2007, 06:59 PM~9400451
> *my dick already famous
> :uh:
> hahahah
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 06:58 PM~9400441
> *not funny... :uh:
> *


it had its moment...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 7 2007, 07:01 PM~9400461
> *it had its moment...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 07:03 PM~9400476
> *:biggrin:
> *


wow aint nobody in here...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 7 2007, 07:11 PM~9400550
> *wow aint nobody in here...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 07:12 PM~9400560
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 7 2007, 07:14 PM~9400579
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
i aint got time for this shit im out.. :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 07:15 PM~9400586
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> i aint got time for this shit im out.. :biggrin:
> *


ya you killed it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 7 2007, 07:18 PM~9400612
> *ya you killed it...
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 7 2007, 08:27 AM~9395999
> *FRIDAY!!!  :cheesy:
> *


x3 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 08:57 PM~9400429
> *missed ya chance to be famous... :uh:
> *


its only internet radio.. only gonna be famous amung geeks. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2007, 08:00 PM~9400908
> *its only internet radio..  only gonna be famous amung geeks.  :ugh:
> *


then he would fit right in then... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2007, 09:58 PM~9400895
> *x3 :cheesy:
> *


WAT IT DO!!!QUE ROLLO HOMIE, WAT U HAVE GOING FOR SATURDAY? REMEBER WHAT I TOLD U,,,,,KEEP IT TO UR SELF!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2007, 08:31 AM~9396027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2007, 08:02 PM~9400920
> *WAT IT DO!!!QUE ROLLO HOMIE, WAT U HAVE GOING FOR SATURDAY? REMEBER WHAT I TOLD U,,,,,KEEP IT TO UR SELF!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 7 2007, 08:31 AM~9396027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kool homie :thumbsup: and by the way, THANKS 4 ALL THE SUPPORT THAT U BRING TO THE LOWRIDER COMUNNITY  and 4 taking those baddass pics at all the events


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2007, 08:05 PM~9400948
> *kool homie :thumbsup: and by the way, THANKS 4 ALL THE SUPPORT THAT U BRING TO THE LOWRIDER COMUNNITY   and 4 taking those baddass pics at all the events
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2007, 08:02 PM~9400920
> *WAT IT DO!!!QUE ROLLO HOMIE, WAT U HAVE GOING FOR SATURDAY? REMEBER WHAT I TOLD U,,,,,KEEP IT TO UR SELF!! :biggrin:
> *


oh hell no homie!!, i'm about to bust that secret out!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

PIMP C MIX ON HTTP:WWW.THEBEAT713.COM :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 7 2007, 09:55 AM~9396624
> *nah.....just want a lil somethin to play with......not makin a hopper......i'm not big ballin like boiler........ :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ..wish  , CADDY LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2007, 08:06 PM~9400959
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


zup cali  i already spread the word even at work :biggrin: , IT'S ON 4 SUNDAY AT MAMBOS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2007, 08:20 PM~9401016
> *zup cali   i already spread the word even at work :biggrin: , IT'S ON 4 SUNDAY AT MAMBOS
> *


im there... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WAT UP LOW INC! U BRINGING THE CUTTLASS DOWN HERE THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2007, 08:16 PM~9400998
> *PIMP C MIX ON HTTP:WWW.THEBEAT713.COM  :cheesy:
> *



whats up cuzz my homies truck is in the jan 08 issue of streetrucks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 7 2007, 05:03 PM~9399182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU HOMIE.....NOT FINISHED YET....IN THE TESTING STAGES......ALA...HAHA.....HAD TO MAKE SURE THERE WERE NO LEAKS BEFORE I FINISHED OFF THE TRUNK.....ALMOST DONE.....YOU KNOW....LIL PROJECT TO PLAY WITH......NOT BACK BUMPER ALL DAY LIKE THE BIG BALLA'S IN H-TOWN..... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

anybody want to buy a 42"roof out of a coupe ??????????????just needs a switch everythin is there askin 120 for it?????????????????????????????


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2007, 09:26 PM~9401422
> *WAT UP LOW INC! U BRINGING THE CUTTLASS DOWN HERE THIS WEEKEND?
> *


yes sir


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 7 2007, 11:54 PM~9402331
> *yes sir
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2007, 01:13 AM~9402123
> *anybody want to buy a 42"roof out of a coupe ??????????????just needs a switch everythin is there askin 120 for it?????????????????????????????
> *


 :uh: OL BISH ASS *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 8 2007, 01:01 AM~9402048
> *post pics of any progress on yo bucket first......only switch you need is PANCAKE :biggrin:
> *


like i said.. 4x4 lac..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 8 2007, 01:54 AM~9402331
> *yes sir
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats what im talkin about!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 7 2007, 11:13 PM~9402123
> *anybody want to buy a 42"roof out of a coupe ??????????????just needs a switch everythin is there askin 120 for it?????????????????????????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

on da grind.. gonna be one of those 20 hours ot weekends.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2007, 09:15 AM~9403527
> *on da grind.. gonna be one of those 20 hours ot weekends.
> *


fuck that shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2007, 06:19 AM~9402985
> *:uh: OL BISH ASS *****
> *


Shutuphoe!!!!!!!! U don't ned u just gon do da same I'm tryin to do.............unless u gon put in my ragalac??????????????? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2007, 11:30 AM~9403587
> *fuck that shit.
> *


gotta make that $ if i want a setup worth showing off..instead of just pics of car looking like a 4x4..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2007, 10:20 AM~9403800
> *gotta make that $ if i want a setup worth showing off..instead of just pics of car looking like a 4x4..
> *


mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 

mac how does that make u feel


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2007, 08:05 PM~9400948
> *kool homie :thumbsup: and by the way, THANKS 4 ALL THE SUPPORT THAT U BRING TO THE LOWRIDER COMUNNITY   and 4 taking those baddass pics at all the events
> *


x3.. he putting it down..no one else is making the effort with great pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a bout to go leave a shit..
who wants pics..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 8 2007, 10:20 AM~9403266
> *was up cali
> *


ready to party?!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 8 2007, 03:43 PM~9404733
> *ready to party?!!
> *


i'm down..


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 3 2007, 03:09 PM~9364306
> *ON BEHALF OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS WE ARE THROWING A
> BBQ BENEFIT FOR LETY AND JADE
> ON SUNDAY DECEMBER 9TH
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 8 2007, 02:47 PM~9405010
> *
> *


will be there


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 7 2007, 09:05 PM~9400948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you guys...you guys are not just lowriders...you are my extended family. I do what I do not just for the HLC but for everyone out there because of the friendships and the good times. Because my brother reintroduced me to it. Because you guys kept me alive and happy in times that would have been hard for me otherwise. I know I am a "no rider" for now...and I remember my early days on Lay it low :biggrin: ....but we've all come a long way and grown together and my favorite part is helping give our lowriding and custom auto culture a positive image and influence in the community, and primarily our lives. I too appreciate the support I received when I was in Atmosphere and now in my own project NMEIMAGE and thats what we are...a support network of friends. I hope to be able to continue doing this for some time to come.

Alberto aka Dualhex


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2007, 04:08 PM~9404853
> *i'm down..
> 
> 
> ...


she said  buffet :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2007, 05:42 PM~9405249
> *Thank you guys...you guys are not just lowriders...you are my extended family.  I do what I do not just for the HLC but for everyone out there because of the friendships and the good times.  Because my brother reintroduced me to it.  Because you guys kept me alive and happy in times that would have been hard for me otherwise. I know I am a "no rider" for now...and I remember my early days on Lay it low  :biggrin: ....but we've all come a long way and grown together and my favorite part is helping give our lowriding and custom auto culture a positive image and influence in the community, and primarily our lives.  I too appreciate the support I received when I was in Atmosphere and now in my own project NMEIMAGE and thats what we are...a support network of friends.  I hope to be able to continue doing this for some time to come.
> 
> Alberto aka Dualhex
> *


So are you and Lonestar cool? Is there still beef? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2007, 03:42 PM~9405249
> *Thank you guys...you guys are not just lowriders...you are my extended family.  I do what I do not just for the HLC but for everyone out there because of the friendships and the good times.  Because my brother reintroduced me to it.  Because you guys kept me alive and happy in times that would have been hard for me otherwise. I know I am a "no rider" for now...and I remember my early days on Lay it low  :biggrin: ....but we've all come a long way and grown together and my favorite part is helping give our lowriding and custom auto culture a positive image and influence in the community, and primarily our lives.  I too appreciate the support I received when I was in Atmosphere and now in my own project NMEIMAGE and thats what we are...a support network of friends.  I hope to be able to continue doing this for some time to come.
> 
> Alberto aka Dualhex
> *


 :uh: 



> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 8 2007, 04:23 PM~9405428
> *So are you and Lonestar cool? Is there still beef? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lonestar likes the beef


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2007, 06:19 PM~9405404
> *she said  buffet :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: count me out then


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 8 2007, 05:33 PM~9405464
> *lonestar likes the beef
> *



:0 :0 


oohhhhhh you mean DRAMA not..... :biggrin: hahaha

Last time I checked we weren't not cool.  Unless I am just in denial.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2007, 06:51 PM~9406113
> *:0  :0
> oohhhhhh  you mean DRAMA not..... :biggrin:  hahaha
> 
> ...


lonestar told me he loves you..
just scared to admit it..

he likes when you take pics of his car..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 8 2007, 08:20 AM~9403266
> *was up cali
> *


 :biggrin: what up??? everybody ready for tomorrow???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2007, 03:42 PM~9405249
> *Thank you guys...you guys are not just lowriders...you are my extended family.  I do what I do not just for the HLC but for everyone out there because of the friendships and the good times.  Because my brother reintroduced me to it.  Because you guys kept me alive and happy in times that would have been hard for me otherwise. I know I am a "no rider" for now...and I remember my early days on Lay it low  :biggrin: ....but we've all come a long way and grown together and my favorite part is helping give our lowriding and custom auto culture a positive image and influence in the community, and primarily our lives.  I too appreciate the support I received when I was in Atmosphere and now in my own project NMEIMAGE and thats what we are...a support network of friends.  I hope to be able to continue doing this for some time to come.
> 
> Alberto aka Dualhex
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 8 2007, 02:47 PM~9405010
> *
> *



what is the benefit for?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

rollerz only cake houston tx


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2007, 08:11 AM~9408642
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man we're barely makin 40 hours now :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 9 2007, 09:43 AM~9409043
> *man we're barely makin 40 hours now  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah,* sic713*, chevylo97
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 09:56 AM~9409111
> *3 Members: cali rydah, sic713, chevylo97
> :uh:
> *


sup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup ladies


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2007, 10:06 AM~9409163
> *sup
> *


nuttin bish... :biggrin: did u finish the monte??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 10:07 AM~9409172
> *sup ladies
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 10:08 AM~9409175
> *nuttin bish... :biggrin:  did u finish the monte??
> *


its cleared, but still got more to do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2007, 10:11 AM~9409189
> *its cleared, but still got more to do
> *


 :uh: u had that car forever...finish it and give it back already :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 10:08 AM~9409178
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 9 2007, 11:50 AM~9409078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 10:15 AM~9409213
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* sic713*

u at that dirty ass shack u guys call a shop??...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 11:21 AM~9409239
> *2 Members: cali rydah, sic713
> 
> u at that dirty ass shack u guys call a shop??...
> *


It wasn't dirty until you came and driped Soul Glo all over the floor.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 10:15 AM~9409213
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 9 2007, 10:24 AM~9409267
> *It wasn't dirty until you came and driped Soul Glo all over the floor.
> *


how u know??? u are never there :biggrin: and it wasnt slo glo it was sonic chili cheese dogs :biggrin: oh yea u are racist :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

here is a pic of homer pimpson... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Cali's early carer as a spokeman


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 9 2007, 10:29 AM~9409296
> *Cali's early carer as a spokeman
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: learn how to spell white boy :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 11:33 AM~9409316
> *:roflmao: learn how to spell white boy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I see you reading trying look for a comeback :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Dec 9 2007, 10:36 AM~9409337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real talk :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

alright jason im done posting real life pics of u... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2007, 10:25 AM~9409275
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

whats the info on shortys show?
time/date and prices to be on the show


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 7 2007, 07:40 AM~9395555
> *set up is next  friday 14th from 5pm -11pm at thr GRB center...show is next sunday 16th
> *


never mind i found it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

im ready to see some hopping tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 9 2007, 12:24 PM~9409267
> *It wasn't dirty until you came and driped Soul Glo all over the floor.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2007, 02:08 PM~9410487
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Pancho Clause is having a car show next weekend for Toy for Tots on December the 16th. Booths are FREE, with one exception, you must give back to the kids.....examples....

Los Magnificos Car Club will be doing a free crafts for kids ie; ornament making, bracelet making, and so on... 

Your car club or organization or business can do something like that or have some sort of game that wins candy or prizes, crafts stuff and so on, one business is might evevn be doing free make overs for the little girls!

The event is:
-free to the public
-from 12 to 5
[email protected] the George R. Brown Convention Center

For more information you can call:
Helen at 832-654-8225
or E-mail me at 
[email protected]

This is great advertisement for your business and a great way for new car clubs to get there name out....and old car club just to give back and rep there club...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

or write my mom a message on here....


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2007, 06:30 PM~9411923
> *Pancho Clause is having a car show next weekend for Toy for Tots on December the 16th. Booths are FREE, with one exception, you must give back to the kids.....examples....
> 
> Los Magnificos Car Club will be doing a free crafts for kids ie; ornament making, bracelet making, and so on...
> ...


is there a registration fee for cars?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2007, 07:30 PM~9411924
> *or write my mom a message on here....
> *


i've said before.. i'd dress like a clown and make ballons for da kids.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

que


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1-800- boiler for all your mobile welding and parking lot security needs.


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

buttcracks that show.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 9 2007, 11:01 PM~9413634
> *buttcracks that show.
> *


you workin hard :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 10:40 PM~9413406
> *1-800- boiler for all your mobile welding and parking lot security needs.
> *


and 1-800-slim-4-sho for window repairs


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 08:40 PM~9413406
> *1-800- boiler for all your mobile welding and parking lot security needs.
> *


***** said fuck this shit he standin up forthe cruisin spots :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 9 2007, 11:12 PM~9413735
> *you workin hard :uh:
> *



lol :roflmao: 

not quite....... after last weeks time-on-job fiasco....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2007, 11:22 PM~9413823
> ****** said fuck this shit he standin up forthe cruisin spots :cheesy:
> *


all i know is, next time i see you.. you better have my $


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2007, 09:30 PM~9413905
> *all i know is, next time i see you.. you better have my $
> *


***** u big worm now o wtf??????????????????????????lol :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2007, 09:22 PM~9413823
> ****** said fuck this shit he standin up forthe cruisin spots :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2007, 09:30 PM~9413905
> *all i know is, next time i see you.. you better have my $
> *


***** u big worm now o wtf??????????????????????????lol :biggrin: 



betta clean them gray chinas up next time I see ya


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2007, 11:32 PM~9413925
> ****** u big worm now o wtf??????????????????????????lol :biggrin:
> *


fk'n wif my money is like fk'n wif my emotions


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk a set of chinaz.. i'm too busy making $ to clean em.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shoulda came in that ragedy ass fast back u call a mothefuckin lowrider.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 11:39 PM~9413991
> *shoulda came in that ragedy ass fast back u call a mothefuckin lowrider.
> *


shoulda.. bad tags and all.. drippin coolant all down harrisburg..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

lots of riders at mambo's tonight... fuckin race cars fucked it up again... mister from houston stylez got inches tonight :biggrin: rara shit broke and low inc.. broke...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 10:05 PM~9414221
> *lots of riders at mambo's tonight... fuckin race cars fucked it up again... mister from houston stylez got inches tonight :biggrin: rara shit broke and low inc.. broke...
> *


what rara break


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic and cali any pics of the monte u painted sic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

mister on the way to mambos...








low inc. first break down... trailing arm








low inc.. second break down... ball joint








blocc caught the coil.... :biggrin: 









cops came so no more pics... rara and slim got movie clips but i aint gonna upload them tonight...whats up boiler, slim , sic, houston stylez, low inc., nick and latin kustoms, blocc and whoever else i missed... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *sic713*
everybody made it home okay??? fuckin rara was doin 85 on the freeway locked all the way up and gas hoppin... i got video but its short... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 9 2007, 10:18 PM~9414348
> *was up sic and cali any pics of the monte u painted sic
> *


what it do... i got a couple of the monte when he was throwing the patterns on it... didnt want to waste my memory card on the finished product.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2007, 10:17 PM~9414340
> *what rara break
> *


he burned his motor up and broke one of his tacky ass welds in the trunk... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 10:19 PM~9414354
> *mister on the way to mambos...
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, it was fun lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 9 2007, 10:24 PM~9414399
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin: didnt feel like gettin the camera out the car...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 9 2007, 10:24 PM~9414404
> *LOL, it was fun lol
> *


yea it was.. :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic call your boy from the tat s i cant get a hold of him ask him when can he get down


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Dec 9 2007, 10:18 PM~9414348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing new


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 10:25 PM~9414411
> *:biggrin:  didnt feel like gettin the camera out the car...
> *


i was talkin about that too... tellin my homeboy it would suck if something broke and flew this way...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2007, 10:26 PM~9414424
> *ill get some.
> mista broke down.. car died again.boiler went and got him
> :ugh:
> ...


1-800-boiler... to the rescue.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 9 2007, 10:25 PM~9414419
> *sic call your boy from the tat s i cant get a hold of him ask him when can he get down
> *


what you wanna get done..
i need details.. ill get a price and shit.. hes booked on weekends., but free on the week days.. evenings and nights


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 9 2007, 10:28 PM~9414442
> *i was talkin about that too... tellin my homeboy it would suck if something broke and flew this way...
> *


that shit flew right at u like u had a magnet on..at least it didnt fly up all high


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

need to finish my desing on my arm and going to get a name on my arm 7 letters long but the name is more important and on the after noons i can do it


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 10:29 PM~9414459
> *that shit fly right at u like u had a magnet on..at least it didnt fly up all high
> *


im thankful for that at least...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

darkness in action...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 9 2007, 10:33 PM~9414492
> *need to finish my desing on my arm and going to get a name on my arm  7 letters long  but the name is more important and on the after noons i can do it
> *


what style of letters
how big


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic getting down


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 9 2007, 10:33 PM~9414493
> *im thankful for that at least...
> *


that shit was funny though.. ***** blocc with the captain morgan stance


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 9 2007, 10:36 PM~9414533
> *sic getting down
> *


he's okay... i seen better :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cursive latters not sure how long


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 10:36 PM~9414536
> *that shit was funny though.. ***** blocc with the captain morgan stance
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: damn.. well you know what i drink now...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 9 2007, 10:39 PM~9414581
> *:roflmao:  damn.. well you know what i drink now...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: pour me one...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 9 2007, 10:38 PM~9414563
> *cursive latters  not sure how long
> *


remeind me to call him.. what days are you off


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2007, 10:43 PM~9414616
> *remeind me to call him.. what days are you off
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i can do it tuesday after 6pm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 9 2007, 10:46 PM~9414633
> *i can do it tuesday after 6pm
> *


alright.. ill call him tommorow..


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 10:43 PM~9414615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: pour me one...
> *


already... catch me on vacation we drank it up... :biggrin: 



im outs people...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 9 2007, 10:48 PM~9414646
> *already... catch me on vacation we drank it up...  :biggrin:
> im outs people...
> *


catch me tomorrow.. :biggrin: peace out blocc


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 8 2007, 11:20 AM~9403800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know that ***** don't phase me......he's all talk........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *ridenlow84*, cartier01
did u get your package?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 11:08 PM~9414836
> *3 Members: cali rydah, ridenlow84, cartier01
> did u get your package?
> *


yes sir i got it nice doing buisness with you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 9 2007, 11:09 PM~9414846
> *yes sir i got it nice doing buisness with you
> *


let me know if u need somethin i may be able to get it for u :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 11:11 PM~9414873
> *let me know if u need somethin i may be able to get  it for u  :biggrin:
> *


will do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 9 2007, 11:13 PM~9414898
> *will do
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> ill get some.
> mista broke down.. car died again.boiler went and got him
> 
> actually boiler tagged me into the ring and i took mista home


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > ill get some.
> > mista broke down.. car died again.boiler went and got him
> >
> > actually boiler tagged me into the ring and i took mista home
> ...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 11:15 PM~9414920
> *i knew mister was down with the tag team  :uh:
> *


like you wouldnt beleive lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 9 2007, 11:17 PM~9414940
> *like you wouldnt beleive lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, BAYTOWNSLC, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*, rug442

:uh: :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2007, 11:21 PM~9414983
> *4 Members: cali rydah, BAYTOWNSLC, STYLEZ_Y_SUP, rug442
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 9 2007, 11:30 PM~9415056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i almost shot soda threw my nose :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 9 2007, 11:37 PM~9415108
> *pics or it didnt happen lol
> *


come on now.... u know i got pics... :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, *cali rydah,* ridenlow84 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 9 2007, 11:41 PM~9415152
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, cali rydah, ridenlow84 :uh:
> *


hurry and paint that ragedy ass truck... i need that spot :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, latinkustoms4ever, *Marcustoms*, ridenlow84

whats up marc??


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

i soon as i feel better if i take longer than i paint ur ride for free . ETA. WEEK OF CHRISTMAS


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

what up homie! how you been?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 9 2007, 11:46 PM~9415190
> *i soon as i feel better if i take longer than i paint ur ride for free . ETA. WEEK OF CHRISTMAS
> *


hope u dont feel better.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Dec 9 2007, 11:46 PM~9415194
> *what up homie! how you been?
> *


i cant complain... i hear u got business booming over there... :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 9 2007, 11:50 PM~9415217
> *:tears:
> *


 :uh: get well u snot nosed kid... :biggrin:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Booming.. wish it was.... just trying to put out some nice work. .but it is sure hard to find good help and people that want to work. you finish up your ride


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Dec 9 2007, 11:51 PM~9415226
> *Booming.. wish it was.... just trying to put out some nice work. .but it is sure hard to find good help and people that want to work. you finish up your ride
> *


sold b4 it came out..pic in my avitar... caprice got wrecked...so now got my wife a project she building a hopper now... :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

fuckin truckers fucked it up again.....but fcuk that i didnt get to eat my shrimp wrapped in bacon and cheese....so im going back tonight..i'll be there at 7 pm tonight if anyone wanna meet me there halla at me..on the cell


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 10 2007, 08:02 AM~9416226
> *fuckin truckers fucked it up again.....but fcuk that i didnt get to eat my shrimp wrapped in bacon and cheese....so im going back tonight..i'll be there at 7 pm tonight if anyone wanna meet me there halla at me..on the cell
> *


 :uh: thats my hood.. you gotta apply for a pass 1st.. must PM or text me request least 24 hours in advance.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

fuck dat you better meet me up there cuz i know you gonna be hungry


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 10 2007, 06:02 AM~9416226
> *fuckin truckers fucked it up again.....but fcuk that i didnt get to eat my shrimp wrapped in bacon and cheese....so im going back tonight..i'll be there at 7 pm tonight if anyone wanna meet me there halla at me..on the cell
> *


yeah.. next time.. we need to bomb rush them ******..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 09:53 AM~9417198
> *yeah.. next time.. we need to bomb rush them ******..
> *


U aint down :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 09:53 AM~9417198
> *yeah.. next time.. we need to bomb rush them ******..
> *


some cats rushed the dudes to tell them to stop and the truckers left///scary asses... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 10 2007, 09:59 AM~9417221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i saw that shit..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wake the hell up ya lazy bishz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2007, 11:36 AM~9417909
> *
> *


Sup hny how much money u make this weekend of dat fight.........cuz I know u a hustla


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:11 AM~9417281
> *lol.. yo ass ran the other way..
> 
> yeah, i saw that shit..
> *


See wat had happen was...................................I went to go get a needle so I can pop them ****** air bags so they couldn't do shit no mo :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 9 2007, 02:54 AM~9408161
> *rollerz only cake houston tx
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: Thanks Marcelo ... your homie got down on the cake .... everybody loved it .... everybody had a badass time .... can't wait until New Year's!! :biggrin:

Thanks DJ Latin and everyone else who stopped by ... I'm barely recovering from the party :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 12:43 PM~9418304
> *See wat had happen was...................................I went to go get a needle so I can pop them ****** air bags so they couldn't do shit no mo  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 11:05 AM~9417256
> *some cats rushed the dudes to tell them to stop and the truckers left///scary asses... :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD SOME BOTTLES BUSTIN AGAINST THAT FOOLS TRUCK TOO. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2007, 01:06 PM~9418444
> *I HEARD SOME BOTTLES BUSTIN AGAINST THAT FOOLS TRUCK TOO.  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


i was standing out of raras t tops tryna see but my short ass didnt get to see much... :angry: heard it all though.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 01:40 PM~9418282
> *Sup hny how much money u make this weekend of dat fight.........cuz I know u a hustla
> *


haha! bout 150. just chump change. :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 02:07 PM~9418449
> *i was standing out of raras t tops tryna see but my short ass didnt get to see much... :angry: heard it all though.. :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THEM DUDES. THEY SHOULDN'T HAVE BEEN ACTIN UP IN THA SOUTH EAST.
"WE DON'T PLAY HOE, WE DON'T PLAY HOE"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2007, 01:09 PM~9418460
> *haha! bout 150. just chump change. :cheesy:
> *


Looks like hny buyin wings for bigpimp then


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2007, 01:12 PM~9418482
> *FUCK THEM DUDES. THEY SHOULDN'T HAVE BEEN ACTIN UP IN THA SOUTH EAST.
> "WE DON'T PLAY HOE, WE DON'T PLAY HOE"
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 02:20 PM~9418539
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT. THATS SOME OLD SCHOOL "MOST HATED "SHIT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 02:16 PM~9418508
> *Looks like hny buyin wings for bigpimp then
> *


i didnt win THAT much money!! :no: LOL jk danny! :biggrin: 

did you bet on the fight?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2007, 01:21 PM~9418548
> *YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT. THATS SOME OLD SCHOOL "MOST HATED "SHIT
> *


 :no: i sure don't.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2007, 01:22 PM~9418558
> *i didnt win THAT much money!!  :no: LOL jk danny!  :biggrin:
> 
> did you bet on the fight?
> *


Na fuck dat I don't bet on boxin it be too many crooked decisions going on so naaa I just rub in peoples face when they fight er get beat up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 02:40 PM~9418719
> *Na fuck dat I don't bet on boxin it be too many crooked decisions going on so naaa I just rub in peoples face when they fight er get beat up
> *


LOL true that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 10 2007, 11:17 AM~9416982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to be trying to score $ somewhere.. much as you owe me.. told you "ah *****.. where that $ you owe me.. " you reached in pocket and pretended you had phone call.. but dont remember your phone ringing.. 

Your rents due motherfucker. Don't pull that falling diown the stairs shit on me. You can hear me...I kown you conscious.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 10 2007, 02:21 PM~9418548
> *YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT. THATS SOME OLD SCHOOL "MOST HATED "SHIT
> *



:biggrin: YUP YUP :thumbsup: What once was Aggravated became the MOST HATED!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 01:45 PM~9418756
> *dont like seafood, smells fishy
> :uh:
> :roflmao:
> ...


Shut it fat boy ill buy ur dam tacos that u keep cryin bout when I see u out in that fasback on da switch till then keep eatin yo wangs and sippin that low fat cranberry juice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 04:44 PM~9419196
> *Shut it fat boy ill buy ur dam tacos that u keep cryin bout when I see u out in that fasback on da switch till then keep eatin yo wangs and sippin that low fat cranberry juice
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Your rents due motherfucker. Don't pull that falling diown the stairs shit on me. You can hear me...I kown you conscious




classic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 10 2007, 06:02 AM~9416226
> *fuckin truckers fucked it up again.....but fcuk that i didnt get to eat my shrimp wrapped in bacon and cheese....so im going back tonight..i'll be there at 7 pm tonight if anyone wanna meet me there halla at me..on the cell
> *


r u taking houstoncochina?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2007, 06:30 PM~9411923
> *Pancho Clause is having a car show next weekend for Toy for Tots on December the 16th. Booths are FREE, with one exception, you must give back to the kids.....examples....
> 
> Los Magnificos Car Club will be doing a free crafts for kids ie; ornament making, bracelet making, and so on...
> ...


i thought it was latin fantasy having the show.... :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2007, 03:38 PM~9419530
> *r u taking houstoncochina?
> *


Na he takin her to olive garden............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 03:44 PM~9419561
> *Na he takin her to olive garden............
> *


just like a suck ass *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim say it aint so


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 10 2007, 04:43 PM~9419558
> *i thought it was latin fantasy having the show.... :dunno:
> *


true


----------



## bluntman (Apr 24, 2007)

buncha homosexuals


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa sho butts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 10 2007, 05:38 PM~9420031
> *fa sho butts
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 05:44 PM~9419561
> *Na he takin her to olive garden............
> *


:0 bawlin'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 10 2007, 06:38 PM~9420031
> *fa sho butts
> *


 :uh: stop sending me fart recordings via text!! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

ha


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show day day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 10 2007, 07:18 PM~9421389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nasty :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2007, 08:40 PM~9413406
> *1-800- boiler for all your mobile welding and parking lot security needs.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: including hydro parts :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:19 PM~9421407
> *thats nasty  :biggrin:
> *


sorry just had to do it. it was eating my mind up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 10 2007, 09:18 PM~9421389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of that vid posted in off topic. "two girls one cup" or something like that... :burn: :thumbsdown:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2007, 09:22 PM~9413823
> ****** said fuck this shit he standin up forthe cruisin spots :cheesy:
> *


have to, :biggrin: we r running out of cruising spots


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 10 2007, 08:31 PM~9421497
> *reminds me of that vid posted in off topic. "two girls one cup" or something like that... :burn:  :thumbsdown:
> *


it is. there is a new one in off topic callec 4girlsfingerpaint. when you look at it it has links to 2girls1cup and 2girls1finger


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2007, 09:32 PM~9421505
> *have to,  :biggrin:  we r running out of cruising spots
> *


next time.. after party at my crib..since its only few blocks away. you gonna have to come be security


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 10 2007, 09:36 PM~9421523
> *it is. there is a new one in off topic callec 4girlsfingerpaint. when you look at it it has links to 2girls1cup and 2girls1finger
> *


barf!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 10 2007, 07:30 PM~9421492
> *sorry just had to do it. it was eating my mind up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> mista broke down.. car died again.boiler went and got him
> 
> 
> actually, i just let them borrow my 1800 boiler's trailer :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > *mista broke down.. car died again*.boiler went and got him
> > actually, i just let them borrow my 1800 boiler's trailer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: i sped right by that fool mister i thought he was creeping tryna be cool and shit...didnt know his shit died out on the road


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:47 PM~9421638
> *:biggrin:  i sped right by that fool mister i thought he was creeping tryna be cool and shit...didnt know his shit died out on the road
> *


so you saw that video :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 07:47 PM~9421638
> *:biggrin:  i sped right by that fool mister i thought he was creeping tryna be cool and shit...didnt know his shit died out on the road
> *


man!, everybody broke , even me, :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 10 2007, 06:02 AM~9416226
> *fuckin truckers fucked it up again.....but fcuk that i didnt get to eat my shrimp wrapped in bacon and cheese....so im going back tonight..i'll be there at 7 pm tonight if anyone wanna meet me there halla at me..on the cell
> *


FUCKING!!! TRUCKERSS!!!!ASSHOLESS!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2007, 07:50 PM~9421668
> *man!, everybody broke , even me,  :biggrin:
> *


i made it home, i just got lost :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Dec 10 2007, 07:50 PM~9421664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, --TJ--, *cartier01*, *Medusa*

what up??? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, *BloCc*, --TJ--, cartier01, Medusa

captain morgan... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

Somebody say Truckers!!!!!


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:03 PM~9421772
> *5 Members: cali rydah, BloCc, --TJ--, cartier01, Medusa
> 
> captain morgan... :biggrin:
> *


sup... sup...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up bro


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how was the spot sunday


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 10 2007, 08:07 PM~9421810
> *how was the spot sunday
> *


it was throwed until the "STOCK" truckers started burning out and some hoppers throwing springs at me it was throwed though...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Dec 10 2007, 08:06 PM~9421798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was cool if blocc wouldnt have brought the truckers with him.. :biggrin: . no real hopping.. low inc hopper broke twice and rara hopper broke so we just gas hopped through the parking lot... slim did a little gas hoppin too..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 08:09 PM~9421827
> *it was throwed until the "STOCK" truckers started burning out and some hoppers throwing springs at me it was throwed though...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:09 PM~9421834
> *
> it was cool if blocc wouldnt have brought the truckers with him.. :biggrin: . no real hopping.. low inc hopper broke twice and rara hopper broke so we just gas hopped through the parking lot... slim did a little gas hoppin too..
> *


 :0 :0 , BUT IT WAS TIGHT , 4 A WHILE


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:09 PM~9421834
> *it was cool if blocc wouldnt have brought the truckers with him.. :biggrin: . no real hopping.. low inc hopper broke twice and rara hopper broke so we just gas hopped through the parking lot... slim did a little gas hoppin too..
> *


BloCc did what? BloCc doesn't think that information is correct... BloCc is a trucker yes... but has BloCc ever i mean ever burned out NO BloCc Clowns Just Stayin Still...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was going to go but i left to el paso sunday morning i was back by 3 pm but i was feeling like shit got drunk at our chrismas party and man it feels like shit on a plane with a hung over


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:11 PM~9421841
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 10 2007, 08:14 PM~9421865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was drunk that all of sunday, and saturday, and friday, and thursday... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:roflmao: BloCc agrees about the craziness but BloCc just wanted to be sure EVERYONE was clear on the subject...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show day day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 10 2007, 03:04 PM~9418433
> *:biggrin:  Thanks Marcelo ... your homie got down on the cake .... everybody loved it .... everybody had a badass time .... can't wait until New Year's!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks DJ Latin and everyone else who stopped by ... I'm barely recovering from the party :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 08:20 PM~9421918
> *:roflmao: BloCc agrees about the craziness but BloCc just wanted to be sure EVERYONE was clear on the subject...
> *


 :uh: i still say its your fault... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i'm sure , theres gonna b cops waiting 4 us next wk at mambos, :uh: so where is the next spot, we come back to mambos next year :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

it was meeting u dj latin and the wife


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:22 PM~9421948
> *:uh: i still say its your fault... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: messed up messed up i see i see forget that captain morgan... messed up :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:22 PM~9421948
> *:uh: i still say its your fault... :biggrin:
> *


x2..... j/k :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 10 2007, 08:24 PM~9421969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2007, 08:26 PM~9421987
> *x2..... j/k :biggrin:
> *


you too? damn i didnt even make the call and i get blamed... o well :scrutinize: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:27 PM~9422005
> *let me know and im there  :biggrin:
> :uh:  u know we just playin blocc... :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 08:29 PM~9422020
> *you too? damn i didnt even make the call this time and i get blamed again... o well  :scrutinize:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2007, 08:24 PM~9421969
> *i'm sure , theres gonna b cops waiting 4 us next wk at mambos,  :uh:  so where is the next spot, we come back to mambos next year :biggrin:
> *


dont do it every weekend. :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:30 PM~9422031
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


see i wasnt goin to say nothin but i heard it was you... just what i heard... lol







j/k


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 08:32 PM~9422058
> *see i wasnt goin to say nothin but i heard it was you... just what i heard... lol
> j/k
> *


 :nono: never snitched... never will :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:35 PM~9422078
> *:nono: never snitched... never will  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 08:37 PM~9422101
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 08:41 PM~9422124
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: wats up for this weekend?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 08:44 PM~9422154
> *:biggrin:  wats up for this weekend?
> *


dont know yet...more drinking for sure... :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

WHUDDUP HOMIES?!?!?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 10 2007, 08:51 PM~9422197
> *WHUDDUP HOMIES?!?!?
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 10 2007, 08:02 PM~9420649
> *:uh: stop sending me fart recordings via text!! :uh:
> *



***** pleez :uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Im at work sneaking in some LIL time b'for I go home at 11.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 10 2007, 08:53 PM~9422214
> *Im at work sneaking in some LIL time b'for I go home at 11.
> *


must be nice to get paid to surf the web :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 10 2007, 08:53 PM~9422214
> *Im at work sneaking in some LIL time b'for I go home at 11.
> *


man im glad i got off that shift....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 10 2007, 08:51 PM~9422197
> *WHUDDUP HOMIES?!?!?
> *


its that boy los representin that h- town... lol sup homie


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 10 2007, 10:53 PM~9422212
> ****** pleez  :uh:
> *


why did your compa send me his new email and phone #?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 09:55 PM~9422229
> *must be nice to get paid to surf the web  :biggrin:
> *


 Yeah but I keep lookin over my shoulder!!! :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2007, 10:57 PM~9422248
> *why did your compa send me his new email and phone #?
> *



quien? :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 10 2007, 08:57 PM~9422251
> *Yeah but I keep lookin over my shoulder!!! :ugh:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2007, 09:55 PM~9422230
> *man im glad i got off that shift....
> *


 Tell me about it , I just got back on it. I double backed today. Got off at 7 am and came back at 3 pm.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 09:55 PM~9422232
> *its that boy los representin that h- town... lol sup homie
> *


Seen some pics... Was that at Mambo's???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 10 2007, 08:59 PM~9422266
> *Tell me about it , I just got back on it. I double backed today. Got off at 7 am and came back at 3 pm.
> *


that shift is only good on sunday nite, and monday mornings...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 10 2007, 10:59 PM~9422263
> *quien? :dunno:
> *


your boy cepillin who you work with.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 09:59 PM~9422265
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 ha ha yeah thats the face im lookin for... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 10 2007, 09:00 PM~9422272
> *Seen some pics... Was that at Mambo's???
> *


yeah, it was... it was good till burnouts and flying springs took over... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

AWW CRAP gOT TO GO. SEE YALL LATER..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2007, 11:01 PM~9422280
> *your boy cepillin who you work with.
> *



ha el gordo, a.k.a. tweenkee man, the spokesperson for dolly madison :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










its all love D :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 10 2007, 09:02 PM~9422298
> *ha el gordo, a.k.a. tweenkee man, the spokesperson for dolly madison  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its all love D  :biggrin:
> *


CEO of FNU


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 10 2007, 11:02 PM~9422298
> *ha el gordo, a.k.a. tweenkee man, the spokesperson for dolly madison  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its all love D  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 10 2007, 11:02 PM~9422298
> *ha el gordo, a.k.a. tweenkee man, the spokesperson for dolly madison  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its all love D  :biggrin:
> *


hater


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 10:04 PM~9421781
> *Somebody say Truckers!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


naw, they said lowriders.. what pic you got to post now?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 09:27 PM~9422512
> *naw, they said lowriders..  what pic you got to post now?
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 09:33 PM~9422594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 09:35 PM~9422612
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, LOW_INC, *sic713*, BloCc, lone star
darkness everbody... wassupp potna!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Dec 10 2007, 08:07 PM~9421810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up...
just got home from bangin another white hoe.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 09:43 PM~9422683
> *call my boy.. he didnt answer..
> what up...
> just got home from bangin another white hoe.
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 10:09 PM~9421827
> *it was throwed until the "STOCK" truckers started burning out and some hoppers throwing springs at me it was throwed though...
> *


 :uh: ok mr suicide hood and factory paint


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 11:43 PM~9422683
> *call my boy.. he didnt answer..
> what up...
> just got home from bangin another white hoe.
> *


 :uh: dont touch da stuff myself


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 09:47 PM~9422716
> *:uh:  dont touch da stuff myself
> *


sic loves the white girl.... i mean white girls :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 10 2007, 09:44 PM~9422691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont touch anything


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 09:48 PM~9422739
> *sic loves the white girl.... i mean white girls  :biggrin:
> *


fk that,ill pass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 09:43 PM~9422683
> *call my boy.. he didnt answer..
> what up...
> just got home from bangin another white hoe.
> *


does she get on layitlow 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 11:49 PM~9422742
> *
> you dont touch anything
> *


i'll let you smell my finger next time.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 10 2007, 09:49 PM~9422742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2007, 11:49 PM~9422751
> *does she get on layitlow
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


if she did, he wouldnt have scored.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 09:50 PM~9422758
> *i'll let you smell my finger next time.
> *


funky finger productions...sic cant stick his nasty ass fingers in no hoes..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 11:51 PM~9422777
> *funky finger productions...sic cant stick his nasty ass fingers in no hoes..
> *


ha.. prolly leaves da bitch coochie smellin like paint..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

as ashy as that mafucka is most of the time he look white.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 10 2007, 09:49 PM~9422751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kandy paint *****


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 09:46 PM~9422701
> *:uh:  ok mr suicide hood  and factory paint
> *


 :uh: 








What you do?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

just got home from bangin another white hoe.
[/quote]










:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 11:53 PM~9422793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sic looks like he in love. lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2007, 09:52 PM~9422781
> *as ashy as that mafucka is most of the time he look white.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> just got home from bangin another white hoe.












:0 :0
[/quote]
look like too short pimpin'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2007, 09:52 PM~9422781
> *as ashy as that mafucka is most of the time he look white.
> *


dont get punch by another retard again..

"man foo.. you wont guess what happened.. 
a fuckin retard punched me in da jaw"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 09:53 PM~9422792
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


he drops hot pockets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 09:56 PM~9422816
> *dont get punch by another retard again..
> 
> "man foo.. you wont guess what happened..
> ...


i redeemed myself next time i saw that fool. unplugged the tv on my way out...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> :0 sic looks like he in love. lol


hell yea i am


> :0 :0


look like too short pimpin'
[/quote]
you mean too long..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 11:53 PM~9422792
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 09:56 PM~9422828
> *he drops hot pockets
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2007, 09:57 PM~9422833
> *i redeemed myself next time i saw that fool. unplugged the tv on my way out...
> *


 :0 wow..
you really did redeem yourself.. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 09:56 PM~9422828
> *he drops hot pockets
> *


and thanksgiving hams... :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

LOW INC would like to thank BloCc for getting our run away spring :thumbsup: and well we broke  but it will be ready for next time :biggrin: !!!!!KEEP HOPPING!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 09:58 PM~9422862
> *and thanksgiving hams... :biggrin:
> *


dont forget the falling part..
***** fell in ham juice..
busted though nana's floor


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 10 2007, 09:59 PM~9422865
> *LOW INC would like to thank  BloCc for getting our run away spring :thumbsup:  and well we broke    but it will be ready for next time :biggrin:  !!!!!KEEP HOPPING!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


breaking is part of the game... glad to see yall actually came out :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

hey does anyone have a of my ride from the show at los mag.? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 10:00 PM~9422879
> *breaking is part of the game... glad to see yall actually came out  :biggrin:
> *


shit.. i wanna know who was the big bootie white girl..
lol..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:00 PM~9422876
> *dont forget the falling part..
> ***** fell in ham juice..
> busted though nana's floor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** saved it though... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 09:58 PM~9422859
> *:0 wow..
> you really did redeem yourself.. :uh:
> *


kinda looks like u in the pic...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 09:58 PM~9422846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 11:58 PM~9422862
> *and thanksgiving hams... :biggrin:
> *


never dropped it.. thru it on da counter as i was falling down.. took one for da team..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 10 2007, 10:01 PM~9422885
> *hey does anyone have  a of my ride from the show at los mag.? :uh:
> *


here u go fat boy... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 10 2007, 09:59 PM~9422865
> *LOW INC would like to thank  BloCc for getting our run away spring :thumbsup:  and well we broke    but it will be ready for next time :biggrin:  !!!!!KEEP HOPPING!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


your welcome... it was no problem at all... id like to thank a couple of people...man i should of prepared a speech...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 10:00 PM~9422879
> *breaking is part of the game... glad to see yall actually came out  :biggrin:
> *


Man you know what they say Lowriding isnt a sport, ITS A WAY OF LIFE!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 10 2007, 10:01 PM~9422885
> *hey does anyone have  a of my ride from the show at los mag.? :uh:
> *


here..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 10:02 PM~9422907
> *never dropped it.. thru it on da counter as i  was falling down.. took one for da team..
> 
> 
> ...


that shit probably looked funny as hell as u threw it... i know u was laughin at yaself... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:01 PM~9422887
> *shit.. i wanna know who was the big bootie white girl..
> lol..
> *


I think that i can help you out with that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Dec 10 2007, 10:03 PM~9422916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:01 PM~9422887
> *shit.. i wanna know who was the big bootie white girl..
> lol..
> *


 :uh: who in the hell are u talkin bout...????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:04 AM~9422930
> *that shit probably looked funny as hell as u threw it... i know u was laughin at yaself... :biggrin:
> *


naw.. wasn't funny bustin ankle and getting scalded with hot juicee.. 

well.. laughed about it, after got back from ER with pain pills.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 10 2007, 10:06 PM~9422947
> *I think that i can help you out with that
> *


lol.. waiting on the help..
pm a nuggah


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:06 PM~9422958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont look bad from the waist down... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 10:07 PM~9422963
> *:uh:  who in the hell are u talkin bout...????
> *


ass was to big to miss..
had on red pants..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 10:08 PM~9422971
> *dont look bad from the waist down... :biggrin:
> *


thats some offtopic shit..
i saved the pics.. before the topic got deleted


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:07 PM~9422966
> *lol.. waiting on the help..
> pm a nuggah
> *


black shirt red pants, tattoos we talking about same girl?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 10:07 PM~9422965
> *naw..  wasn't funny bustin ankle and getting scalded with hot juicee..
> 
> well..  laughed about it, after got back from ER with pain pills.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: classic....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 12:08 AM~9422972
> *ass was to big to miss..
> had on red pants..
> *


aint know if she was wif someone.. if not, was gonna invite her to olive garden.. 




oh wait.. thats a SLIM type move.. nevermind.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:08 PM~9422972
> *ass was to big to miss..
> had on red pants..
> *


i member who you talkin bout... darkness stared like she had a graviational pull...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 10 2007, 10:09 PM~9422982
> *black shirt red pants, tattoos we talking about same girl?
> *


slim called me and was like ole girl asked who wanted to date her... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC+Dec 10 2007, 10:09 PM~9422982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 10:11 PM~9422991
> *i member who you talkin bout... darkness stared like she had a graviational pull...
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 10:12 PM~9423001
> *slim called me and was like ole girl asked who wanted to date her... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she said


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:14 PM~9423013
> *she said
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:14 PM~9423013
> *she said
> 
> 
> ...


this is how sic feels about white women...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got em


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:12 PM~9423003
> *yes we are..i know she a ***** lover
> hell yea
> *


well she came with this white boy i know but she look like a freak let me see what i can do for you :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: delete that shit already... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 10:15 PM~9423032
> *this is how sic feels about white women...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:16 PM~9423034
> *got em
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 10:15 PM~9423032
> *this is how sic feels about white women...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC+Dec 10 2007, 10:16 PM~9423036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:17 PM~9423044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sorry


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:18 PM~9423063
> *sorry
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:18 PM~9423053
> *4 show.. you got the number..
> hell no
> *


give me till tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 10 2007, 10:19 PM~9423067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works for me


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

Laterz homies got to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:22 PM~9423076
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HEARD SLIM AND SIC PLANNIN ON MAKIN A LIL VID WIT A SPEACIAL LAYITLOW MEMBER.................................SAID THEY WAS GONA MAKE AN OREO SAMICH!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 10:26 PM~9423098
> *:nicoderm:
> *


hey dad... kick that black ass cali faggets ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Dec 10 2007, 10:26 PM~9423098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds about right... fuckin sell outs.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 10:27 PM~9423103
> *HEARD SLIM AND SIC PLANNIN ON MAKIN A LIL VID WIT A SPEACIAL LAYITLOW MEMBER.................................SAID THEY WAS GONA MAKE AN OREO SAMICH!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


wtf you talking about :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 9 2007, 09:12 PM~9413735
> *you workin hard :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks cali ryduh


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

how in the fuck, you post pics? :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 12:27 AM~9423108
> *hey dad... kick that black ass cali faggets ass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:28 AM~9423111
> *
> 
> *


 :buttkick: FOR MY SON............... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 10 2007, 10:30 PM~9423131
> *how in the fuck, you post pics? :uh:
> *


tinypic.com

copy and paste the img tab


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:28 PM~9423113
> *wtf you talking about :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: AS LONG AS YALL DONT FIGHT OVER HER ITLL BE AIGHT.......................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 10:33 PM~9423163
> *:biggrin: AS LONG AS YALL DONT FIGHT OVER HER ITLL BE AIGHT.......................
> *


never that.. im not slim


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 10 2007, 06:02 PM~9420649
> *:uh: stop sending me fart recordings via text!! :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP+Dec 10 2007, 10:29 PM~9423118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











ill be waiting... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2007, 08:57 PM~9422248
> *why did your compa send me his new email and phone #?
> *



i sent it to everyone couldn't remember who's email address I had or didn't have in my contacts list, if you don't want it just delete it...  Phone # is just part of my sig


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 10:37 PM~9423194
> *:biggrin:
> :uh:
> 
> ...


weak


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 10 2007, 09:02 PM~9422298
> *ha el gordo, a.k.a. tweenkee man, the spokesperson for dolly madison  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> its all love D  :biggrin:
> *



it's on shithead :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:42 PM~9423244
> *weak
> *


like that candy paint u just tried to spray... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:42 PM~9423244
> *weak
> *


u just mad bcuz you aint old enough to buy any...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> just got home from bangin another white hoe.












:0 :0
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:37 AM~9423194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOUR PACKING A LIL LIGHT THERE HOMIE WITH THAT BEBE GUN. DON'T MAKE ME PULL MY SKS OUT WITH THE 50 ROUND CLIP...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 10:46 PM~9423280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YOUR PACKING A LIL LIGHT THERE HOMIE WITH THAT BEBE GUN. DON'T MAKE ME PULL MY SKS OUT WITH THE 50 ROUND CLIP...... :biggrin:
> *


its all good...that there is a 45 not light at all... i dont need 50 rounds my 10 will hold me down... :biggrin: where u been hiding anyway???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 10 2007, 10:43 PM~9423254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, you know it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:49 PM~9423312
> *fawkkkkk youuuuuuuuuu
> :biggrin:
> yep, you know it
> *


i got some extras but they dont have serial numbers :ugh: or you can just keep posting disclaimers and running the other way.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:37 AM~9423194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


knew you were gay ,but a purple gun? :scrutinize: 

and clean the rust out of that barrel.. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:48 AM~9423306
> *its all good...that there is a 45 not light at all... i dont need 50 rounds my 10 will hold me down... :biggrin: where u been hiding anyway???
> *


I'M GOING JOE BORN ON THEM............ :biggrin:
I'VE BEEN JUST CHILLIN.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 10:53 PM~9423349
> *knew you were gay ,but a purple gun?  :scrutinize:
> 
> and clean the rust out of that barrel..    :uh:
> *


 :uh: gay??? sounds good coming from a guy who spends all his time with hot pockets and never women... :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 10:54 PM~9423361
> *I'M GOING JOE BORN ON THEM............ :biggrin:
> I'VE BEEN JUST CHILLIN.
> *



do u mean Joe Horn?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 10:54 PM~9423361
> *I'M GOING JOE BORN ON THEM............ :biggrin:
> I'VE BEEN JUST CHILLIN.
> *


 :biggrin: u need to come out and enjoy thos houston lowriding while its actually happening...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2007, 12:55 AM~9423374
> *do u mean Joe Horn?
> *


 :thumbsup: 

HOW THE CADDY COMING ALONG?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:55 AM~9423368
> *:uh:  gay??? sounds good coming from a guy who spends all his time with hot pockets and never women... :uh:
> *


uh oh.. struck a nerve.. mans feelings hurt.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 10:56 PM~9423379
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> HOW THE CADDY COMING ALONG?
> *



slow got my $$$ tied up on some home improvement projects and xmas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 10:53 PM~9423349
> *knew you were gay ,but a purple gun?  :scrutinize:
> 
> and clean the rust out of that barrel..    :uh:
> *


not as much rust in the barrel than whats on your 68 impala :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2007, 12:58 AM~9423391
> *slow got my $$$ tied up on some home improvement projects and xmas
> *


 COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THAT........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 10:57 PM~9423386
> *uh oh..  struck a nerve..        mans feelings hurt.
> *



u always pissing ppl off sucka :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 10:57 PM~9423386
> *uh oh..  struck a nerve..        mans feelings hurt.
> *


my feeling never get hurt big homie.. its all jokes... :biggrin: just so happens your jokes suck... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 10:59 PM~9423396
> *COMPLETELY UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT THAT........
> *



just been buying parts for the lac and s-10


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 10 2007, 10:59 PM~9423405
> *u always pissing ppl off sucka :biggrin:
> *


dont get him excited his fat ass might have a heart attack.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2007, 01:00 AM~9423413
> *just been buying parts for the lac and s-10
> *


GETTING PART FOR MY 4X4'S..................... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 10 2007, 11:00 PM~9423413
> *just been buying parts for the lac and s-10
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 11 2007, 12:58 AM~9423393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



imma go to bed, before i piss you off more..and you get your fan club on me..they might come after me with their purple guns..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2007, 12:59 AM~9423405
> *u always pissing ppl off sucka :biggrin:
> *


dunno what i ever do? :dunno: 



oh, and cali ryda.. 68 rust free.. ever wanna come inspect it.. welcome to.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 11:04 PM~9423445
> *dunno what i ever do?  :dunno:
> oh, and cali ryda..  68 rust free.. ever wanna come inspect it..  welcome to.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 11:03 PM~9423436
> *imma go to bed, before i piss you off more..and you get your fan club on me..they might come after me with their purple guns..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: do that wouldnt.. want u to change into bozo the clown and chase my fan club around with your nina ross and hot pockets...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2007, 11:04 PM~9423445
> *dunno what i ever do?  :dunno:
> oh, and cali ryda..  68 rust free.. ever wanna come inspect it..  welcome to.
> *


 :biggrin: i believe you...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2007, 12:57 AM~9423386
> *uh oh..  struck a nerve..        mans feelings hurt.
> *


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

wow gone for a few minutes and clowns, guns and hot pockets are all over this topic!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 11:07 PM~9423468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch kinda cute.. :biggrin: hope its not wifey with me callin her names... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 01:08 AM~9423476
> *bitch kinda cute.. :biggrin: hope its not wifey with me callin her names... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 11:05 PM~9423454
> *:biggrin:  do that wouldnt.. want u to change into bozo the clown and chase my fan club around with your nina ross and hot pockets...
> *


NEXT TIME WE GO TO ANOTHER CRUSIN SPOT BETTER WERE A FOOTBALL HELMET CALI BIGPIMP GON FASTBALL SOME HOTPOCKETS AT YO HEAD WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 11:10 PM~9423494
> *:yes:
> *


my baddd


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 11:10 PM~9423494
> *:yes:
> *


my bad... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 11:11 PM~9423502
> *NEXT TIME WE GO TO ANOTHER CRUSIN SPOT BETTER WERE A FOOTBALL HELMET CALI BIGPIMP GON FASTBALL SOME HOTPOCKETS AT YO HEAD WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


he probably can lift those little arms up that high... :biggrin: i will be on the lookout for him.. he aint hard to find... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 01:12 AM~9423514
> *my bad... :biggrin:
> *


CORRECTION. NOT WIFEY JUST A FREAK I MET. NO TIME FOR THEM. MINE FOCUSED ON OTHER THINGS.......

I HAD SOMEONE CALLED ME OUT AT THE LOS SHOW TELLING ME THAT THEY HAVE SOME COMP COMING FOR ME. SO I HAVE TO SHOW THEM THEY NOT READY.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 11:13 PM~9423523
> *he probably can lift those little arms up that high... :biggrin:  i will be on the lookout for him.. he aint hard to find... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** SAID HE GOT T-REX ARMS!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2007, 11:07 PM~9423473
> *wow gone for a few minutes and clowns, guns and hot pockets are all over this topic!*


it was him...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 10 2007, 11:16 PM~9423536
> *CORRECTION. NOT WIFEY JUST A FREAK I MET. NO TIME FOR THEM. MINE FOCUSED ON OTHER THINGS.......
> 
> I HAD SOMEONE CALLED ME OUT AT THE LOS SHOW TELLING ME THAT THEY HAVE SOME COMP COMING FOR ME. SO I HAVE TO SHOW THEM THEY NOT READY.....
> *


oh since u put it that way... nice lil bitch :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 11:18 PM~9423548
> *it was him...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2007, 11:17 PM~9423539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ***** SAID HE GOT T-REX ARMS!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont laugh too hard he might get mad... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BloCc, *BAYTOWNSLC*

YOU GOING TO BE READY FOR NEXT YEAR........... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*
:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 01:51 AM~9423715
> *2 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA
> :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 10 2007, 11:52 PM~9423716
> *
> *


what it do ?? when u gonna fix on that hopper of urs??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 01:53 AM~9423719
> *what it do ?? when u gonna fix on that hopper of urs??
> *


already in the work's


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 11 2007, 12:00 AM~9423741
> *already in the work's
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: wheres the spot for this weekend??


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 12:01 AM~9423746
> *:biggrin:
> *


any ideas for this weekend ???


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:05 AM~9423757
> *any ideas for this weekend ???
> *


chillin and drank it up!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 12:06 AM~9423764
> *chillin and drank it up!
> *


u aint down... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:08 AM~9423769
> *u aint down... :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha friday night ima swing by the liquor store we see whats up...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 12:11 AM~9423780
> *ha ha ha friday night ima swing by the liquor store we see whats up...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:13 AM~9423788
> *:biggrin:
> *


what you talkin bout this weekend?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 12:16 AM~9423794
> *what you talkin bout this weekend?
> *


drankin and looking at some lowriders... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 12:17 AM~9423797
> *drankin and looking at some lowriders... :biggrin:
> *


thats a bet... im outs mayne ill catch up...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 12:22 AM~9423806
> *thats a bet... im outs mayne ill catch up...
> *


 :biggrin: later


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 11 2007, 12:21 AM~9423574
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BloCc, BAYTOWNSLC
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you guys with small kids buy them everything they want? I must be really old because I use to buy my kids only 1 thing each and it was one of the things they wanted? I keep seeing women and men with the list of things their kids want and it looks like they are buying everything on the list. Whoa............ :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Dec 10 2007, 11:59 PM~9423396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 11 2007, 01:18 AM~9423548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never buy shit.. told my kids not to believe in that santa claus fairy tale bullshit. told em, you want shit, get a job. thats how old man layed it down to me back in da days.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2007, 09:37 AM~9424873
> *klownin
> never buy shit.. told my kids not to believe in that santa claus fairy tale bullshit.  told em, you want shit, get a job. thats how old man layed it down to me back in da days.
> *



:uh: he should have also told you that grown men don't wear makeup and take pics of themselves......foolish.... :uh:


----------



## pusilanime (Oct 30, 2007)

What is a good machine shop in Houston? I need to get a mounting plate made for my pumps... I'd like to find a good shop with reasonable prices in southeast houston but I'll drive to wherever :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pusilanime_@Dec 11 2007, 11:37 AM~9425339
> *What is a good machine shop in Houston?   I need to get a mounting plate made for my pumps...   I'd like to find a good shop with reasonable prices in southeast houston but I'll drive to wherever  :biggrin:
> *


WWW.DIMAWHEELS.COM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 10:55 PM~9423368
> *:uh:  gay??? sounds good coming from a guy who spends all his time with hot pockets and never women... :uh:
> *


u think the big pimp name is a joke???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 11 2007, 06:56 AM~9424490
> *Do you guys with small kids buy them everything they want?  I must be really old because I use to buy my kids only 1 thing each and it was one of the things they wanted?  I keep seeing women and men with the list of things their kids want and it looks like they are buying everything on the list.  Whoa............ :uh:
> *


what are we really celebrating on christmas???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2007, 02:11 PM~9426094
> *what are we really celebrating on christmas???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2007, 12:06 PM~9426059
> *u think the big pimp name is a joke???
> *


HE'S THE BIGGEST JOKE I'VE EVER SEEN :thumbsdown: :nono: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2007, 11:17 AM~9426151
> *HE'S THE BIGGEST JOKE I'VE EVER SEEN :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :loco:  :nosad:
> *


are you talking out of turn?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2007, 11:06 AM~9426059
> *u think the big pimp name is a joke???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2007, 12:11 PM~9426094
> *what are we really celebrating on christmas???
> *



Capitalism and Consumerism :biggrin: I think I am on the wrong end of that food chain. Instead of buying crap I really dont need, I should be selling useless crap to people who dont need it. Mr Kris Kringle is the head figure of that Corporation. We are celebrating the birth of Consumerism when 3 kings gave the best shit they could to some jewish baby born under a star way back when.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 11 2007, 12:45 PM~9426818
> *Capitalism and Consumerism :biggrin: I think I am on the wrong end of that food chain. Instead of buying crap I really dont need, I should be selling useless crap to people who dont need it.  Mr Kris Kringle is the head figure of that Corporation.  We are celebrating the birth of Consumerism when 3 kings gave the best shit they could to some jewish baby born under a star way back when.
> *



HEX.................... UR WAY TO SMART FOR THIS WEBSITE OK.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pusilanime_@Dec 11 2007, 11:37 AM~9425339
> *What is a good machine shop in Houston?  I need to get a mounting plate made for my pumps...  I'd like to find a good shop with reasonable prices in southeast houston but I'll drive to wherever  :biggrin:
> *


Baker Blacky, Off of 45 North near Parker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Dec 11 2007, 11:20 AM~9425213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2007, 02:51 PM~9426857
> *HEX.................... UR WAY TO SMART FOR THIS WEBSITE OK.
> *


yeah..dude uses big wurds.. and i dont feel like google'n all da crap he says.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2007, 02:52 PM~9427384
> *stupid..
> 
> a brawd took the pic..
> ...


 :uh: oh my bad....forgot T-REX arms couldn't reach.....


still foolish :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2007, 03:47 PM~9427341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2007, 01:11 PM~9426094
> *what are we really celebrating on christmas???
> *


We are celebrating the possible birth/life of a possible religious icon who is Jesus Christ.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 11 2007, 02:45 PM~9426818
> *Capitalism and Consumerism :biggrin: I think I am on the wrong end of that food chain. Instead of buying crap I really dont need, I should be selling useless crap to people who dont need it.  Mr Kris Kringle is the head figure of that Corporation.  We are celebrating the birth of Consumerism when 3 kings gave the best shit they could to some jewish baby born under a star way back when.
> *


Christmas out dates them by centuries.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 11 2007, 04:59 PM~9427932
> *nice
> *


why weren't you at mambos? too good to come on side where ese's stay?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2007, 05:03 PM~9427966
> *why weren't you at mambos?  too good to come on side where ese's stay?
> *


never been there, but heard of it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 11 2007, 03:01 PM~9427955
> *We are celebrating the possible birth/life of a possible religious icon who is Jesus Christ.
> *


ill beleive it when i see it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Dec 11 2007, 05:01 PM~9427955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Early Christian origins

St. Nicholas, with his crozier and mitre, as he appears on a German holy card.Saint Nicholas of Myra is the primary inspiration for the Christian figure of Santa Claus. He was a 4th century Christian bishop of Myra in Lycia, a province of the Byzantine Anatolia, now in Turkey. Nicholas was famous for his generous gifts to the poor, in particular presenting the three impoverished daughters of a pious Christian with dowries so that they would not have to become prostitutes. He was very religious from an early age and devoted his life entirely to Christianity. In Europe (more precisely the Netherlands, Belgium, Austria and Germany) he is still portrayed as a bearded bishop in canonical robes. The relics of St. Nicholas were transported to Bari in southern Italy by some enterprising Italian merchants;a basilica was constructed in 1087 to house them and the area became a pilgrimage site for the devout. *Saint Nicholas became claimed as a patron saint of *many diverse groups, from archers and children to pawnbrokers *and prostitutes*. He is also the patron saint of both Amsterdam and Moscow."

thats why pimps dress like that :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 11 2007, 05:04 PM~9427973
> *never been there, but heard of it.
> *


shoulda came thru


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

what product is the commercial for when the whole theme is like shouldnt you be doing this.....i know there is one where a surgeon is telling the patient how to do a surgery.....anyone have any idea what this commercial is for


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

found some old skoo htown lowrider pics on panchoclaus.com.. before some of ya'll were even born.  

82'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uh oh.. couple people here look familiar..











and 1 more..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 11 2007, 03:54 PM~9428426
> *what product is the commercial for when the whole theme is like shouldnt you be doing this.....i know there is one where a surgeon is telling the patient how to do a surgery.....anyone have any idea what this commercial is for
> *


Holiday inn comercial aint it???


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2007, 05:04 PM~9428494
> *Holiday inn comercial aint it???
> *


i dont think so but then i dunno?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2007, 12:42 AM~9423242
> *i sent it to everyone couldn't remember who's email address I had or didn't have in my contacts list, if you don't want it just delete it...   Phone # is just part of my sig
> *


nah, it's cool, i'll call you while dropping deuces


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2007, 12:42 AM~9423242
> *i sent it to everyone couldn't remember who's email address I had or didn't have in my contacts list, if you don't want it just delete it...   Phone # is just part of my sig
> *


nah, it's cool, i'll call you while dropping deuces


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2007, 01:17 AM~9423539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ***** SAID HE GOT T-REX ARMS!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2007, 04:30 PM~9428711
> *nah, it's cool, i'll call you while dropping deuces
> *



no poo pics :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2007, 06:36 PM~9428769
> *no poo pics :biggrin:
> *


negatory, cancelled my text messaging :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2007, 06:36 PM~9428769
> *no poo pics :biggrin:
> *



yea right :uh: this fool sends me text on the downlow 'hey, you gotta fresh one?' :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 11 2007, 06:38 PM~9428781
> *yea right :uh:  this fool sends me text on the downlow 'hey, you gotta fresh one?' :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 06:27 PM~9429795
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 06:28 PM~9429803
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup houston


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 06:30 PM~9429838
> *:ugh:
> *


captain save a spring....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 06:31 PM~9429845
> *sup houston
> *


sup darkness...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 06:32 PM~9429851
> *captain save a spring....
> 
> 
> ...


saving springs since 07'... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Dec 11 2007, 06:32 PM~9429853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 06:32 PM~9429853
> *sup darkness...
> *


wut it dew..

sup cali


yummy!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 11 2007, 06:52 PM~9430048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


show the hood, roof, and trunk :uh: :uh: bubble boy... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 06:59 PM~9430135
> *them sonic chili cheese dogs was good... bish  :biggrin:
> show the hood, roof, and trunk  :uh:  :uh: bubble boy... :biggrin:
> *


the last pic is the trunk..black boy..
i fixed most of it..car aint been nothin but trouble since day one

i had chilli dogs from 49ers...
didnt fuck me up till 5 hrs later


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, *BloCc,* LOWLIFE76, *DISTURBED,* *sic713*, --TJ--

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 07:01 PM~9430175
> *the last pic is the trunk..black boy..
> i fixed most of it..car aint been nothin but trouble since day one
> 
> ...


 :uh: them sonic dogs fucked me up after the first one..but they were still good... i was dropping bombs all around the shop :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BloCc, DISTURBED, *cali rydah*, --TJ--

:uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 07:04 PM~9430206
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BloCc, DISTURBED, cali rydah, --TJ--
> 
> ...


:biggrin:  im drunk already...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 07:03 PM~9430194
> *:uh: them sonic dogs fucked me up after the first one..but they were still good... i was dropping bombs all around the shop  :biggrin:
> *


shit mike was doing that today.. i was under the elco welding.. and all i smelt was a stank..and we was outside


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 07:05 PM~9430217
> *shit mike was doing that today.. i was under the elco welding.. and all i smelt was a stank..and we was outside
> *


nuttin new mike always stank... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

true..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2007, 07:10 PM~9430260
> *true..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

dont everybody type all at once...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 07:24 PM~9430407
> *dont everybody type all at once...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali and sic 
sic have u talk to your boy about the tatt
post more pics of car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 11 2007, 07:34 PM~9430533
> *was up cali and sic
> sic have u talk to your boy about the tatt
> post more pics of car
> *


thats all i have.. i forgot the cam again..
i called him yesterday.. he didnt answer
let me try again right now..
could you come tonight?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 11 2007, 09:34 PM~9430533
> *was up cali and sic
> sic have u talk to your boy about the tatt
> post more pics of car
> *


blk people with tats, like skywriting at night.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah sic i can go just need to finish droping these material


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Whats up ..... I'm new here i been commin on and readin the forums 4 awhile tryna figure out where all the lolos in houston r @..... I aint got a lolo but i have a bagged truck, but I like lowriders 2. just wanted to say wuz up... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

deviouse sixty8 you think am black?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Dec 11 2007, 07:34 PM~9430533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw he aint black... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 11 2007, 07:37 PM~9430568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind.. hes booked till next monday..
what day next week can you do.. and set up a appointment..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

monday cuz thursday am leaving to canada


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 11 2007, 07:40 PM~9430611
> *Whats up ..... I'm new here i been commin on and readin the forums 4 awhile tryna figure out where all the lolos in houston r @..... I aint got a lolo but i have a bagged truck, but I like lowriders 2. just wanted to say wuz up...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

ask him whats his lateset appointment


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 11 2007, 09:40 PM~9430618
> *deviouse sixty8 you think am black?
> *


oh naw, i was reffering to sic.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 11 2007, 07:40 PM~9430611
> *Whats up .....I'm new here i been commin on and readin the forums 4 awhile tryna figure out where all the lolos in houston r @..... I aint got a lolo but i have a bagged truck, but I like lowriders 2. just wanted to say wuz up...
> *


sounds a lot like blocc... :scrutinize: whats up homie... :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2007, 08:49 PM~9430684
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 08:53 PM~9430742
> *sounds a lot like blocc... :scrutinize: whats up homie... :biggrin:
> *


Sup.... So where do u all be hangin out .... cuz up here on the north side i hardly see any lowriders....


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 11 2007, 07:56 PM~9430770
> *Sup.... So  where do u all be hangin out .... cuz up here on the north side i hardly see any lowriders....
> *


i dont think the forum would like me to disclose the spots to truckers with bags..they are the reason there is really nowhere to hang as of lately.. :biggrin: ask blocc hes a trucker and he might let u in on the spots..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

all u gotta do is read and u will know where the next hangout would be... :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 08:58 PM~9430798
> *i dont think the forum would like me to disclose the spots to truckers with bags..they are the reason there is really nowhere to hang as of lately.. :biggrin: ask blocc hes a trucker and he might let u in on the spots..
> *


Haha naw man I aint like that ... I dont like peeling out and actin a foo .... I'm more of a spectator watchin the lolos hop and shyt.... beside my rides outta commission right now the trannys fucked....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Dec 11 2007, 07:48 PM~9430675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


monday.. tuesday hes free


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2007, 07:53 PM~9430742
> *sounds a lot like blocc... :scrutinize: whats up homie... :biggrin:
> *


this boy here... hey hey hey ive been a lowrider fan forever just because i have "new" technology dont make me a "FULLY STOCK TRUCK" (for the slow ones) burnin out trucker! i am a customizer...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

Los shes alive


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

tues day after 5pm i make sure am off early


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Waddup!!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

we finished up the new motor sunday..shes almost show worthy :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 09:08 PM~9430890
> *this boy here... hey hey hey ive been a lowrider fan forever just because i have "new" technology dont make me a "FULLY STOCK TRUCK" (for the slow ones) burnin out trucker! i am a customizer...
> *



Ay BloCc they told me to come talk to u bout the chill spots.... I was told truckers aint welcome sad.gif


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 11 2007, 08:12 PM~9430924
> *tues day after 5pm i make sure am off early
> *


ok.. ill let hime know


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 11 2007, 09:14 PM~9430944
> *we finished up the new motor sunday..shes almost show worthy :biggrin:
> *


When do I get to see it?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 11 2007, 08:17 PM~9430960
> *Ay BloCc they told me to come talk to u bout the chill spots.... I was told truckers aint welcome sad.gif
> *


ya ya i know a few... tomorrow night 45-ink exit college


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:|


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 11 2007, 09:24 PM~9431023
> *ya ya i know a few... tomorrow night 45-ink exit college
> *


haha i already knew bout that one....


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 11 2007, 10:24 PM~9431019
> *When do I get to see it?
> *


not sure it will be ready before you leave.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

OOPs edit ... NOt gonna make it you say?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 11 2007, 08:26 PM~9431046
> *haha i already knew bout that one....
> *


ya well thats about it...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 11 2007, 10:28 PM~9431066
> *OOPs edit ... NOt gonna make it you say?
> *


rear end issues...bring back memories?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

there lots of truckers on crosstimbers and irvington on sunday night. and only about 7 lowriders :angry: rice burners be fucking it up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 08:26 PM~9431043
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 11 2007, 09:31 PM~9431092
> *there lots of truckers on crosstimbers and irvington on sunday night. and only about 7 lowriders :angry: rice burners be fucking it up
> *


Shyt I know where all the truckers hang out .... im tryin to see some lowriders


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2007, 11:11 AM~9426094
> *what are we really celebrating on christmas???
> *


Jesus Birthday, but kids seem to think it's their day. I don't know about you all, but I think kids are getting out of hand and the parents are letting them forget what Christmas is really about.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 11 2007, 09:31 PM~9431090
> *rear end issues...bring back memories?
> *


Say it aint so! MMMEEEMMMOOORRRIIEEESSSS!!!! Its OK I dont plan on staying gone. I will return! in two years.lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 11 2007, 09:38 PM~9431145
> *Shyt I know where all the truckers hang out .... im tryin to see some lowriders
> *


lowriders? we just sit on the porch and drink cool-aid


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 11 2007, 09:40 PM~9431156
> *Jesus Birthday, but kids seem to think it's their day.  I don't know about you all, but I think kids are getting out of hand and the parents are letting them forget what Christmas is really about.
> *


I agree. Jesus Is The Reason For The Season.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 11 2007, 10:40 PM~9431157
> *Say it aint so!  MMMEEEMMMOOORRRIIEEESSSS!!!!  Its OK I dont plan on staying gone. I will return! in two years.lol :biggrin:
> *



lemme borrow your pumps and wheels while your gone


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2007, 04:01 PM~9428473
> *uh oh..  couple people here look familiar..
> 
> 
> ...


Auh......Ms. Dani


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2007, 10:36 PM~9431125
> *:uh:
> *


 :angel: 




:burn:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 11 2007, 09:41 PM~9431165
> *lowriders? we just sit on the porch and drink cool-aid
> *


oh no shyt? well next time u all hang out on the porch let me know ... i'll bring the cool-aid :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 11 2007, 09:44 PM~9431183
> *lemme borrow your pumps and wheels while your gone
> *


Good One... You painting yours green too???.... I'll think about it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 08:45 PM~9431190
> *:angel:
> :burn:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 11 2007, 10:44 PM~9431184
> *Auh......Ms. Dani
> *


naw.. mean the hot one in da white t


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

See yall later..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2007, 05:47 PM~9428351
> *shoulda came thru
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2007, 05:12 PM~9428032
> *ill beleive it when i see it
> *


that is what faith is for


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

oh no.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well im working 24 muthafuckin hours on christmas so my holiday is fucked.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 11 2007, 10:56 PM~9431284
> *
> *


come pick up your crap foo'!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 10:06 PM~9431359
> *come pick up your crap foo'!!
> 
> 
> ...



How much to put one on the Focus SS?


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

1-800-boiler need some trailing arms :biggrin: (chrome)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aww naw big slim dawg


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 10 2007, 10:04 PM~9422923
> *Man you know what they say Lowriding isnt a sport, ITS A WAY OF LIFE!!!!!
> *


AGREED


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 11:06 PM~9431359
> *come pick up your crap foo'!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 11 2007, 09:20 PM~9431471
> *1-800-boiler need some trailing arms :biggrin: (chrome)
> *


got them here waiting 4 u homie :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2007, 11:18 PM~9431454
> *How much to put one on the Focus SS?
> 
> *


 :no:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2007, 08:32 PM~9422054
> *dont do it every weekend.  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 11 2007, 10:27 PM~9431538
> *:no:
> *


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2007, 09:27 PM~9431532
> *got them here waiting 4 u homie :biggrin:
> *


cuanto ?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2007, 11:29 PM~9431554
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2007, 11:18 PM~9431454
> *How much to put one on the Focus SS?
> 
> *


Got one perfect for you it has a swanga in it :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 10:33 PM~9431586
> *Got one perfect for you it has a swanga in it :cheesy:
> *




only if I can drive with it popped open so it can look gangsta.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 11 2007, 09:30 PM~9431556
> *cuanto ?
> *


u baller :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 11 2007, 09:38 PM~9431637
> *u  baller :biggrin:
> *


Hijo de mami :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 11 2007, 10:40 PM~9431156
> *Jesus Birthday, but kids seem to think it's their day.  I don't know about you all, but I think kids are getting out of hand and the parents are letting them forget what Christmas is really about.
> *


WHERE YOU BEEN ITS BEEN LIKE THAT.....I ASSUME WHEN YOU WHERE LITTLE YOU WERENT JESUS ....JESUS ...JESUS....ON CHRISTMAS DAY......IT WAS WHAT DID I GET.....AND ITS NOT CUZ YOU DONT LOVE, KNOW OR CARE ABOUT JESUS ITS CUZ THEY ARE TO YOUNG TO UNDERSTAND WHAT EXACTLY IS GOING ON BUT DONT WORRY AS THEY GROW OLDER THEY WILL UNDERSTAND......BUT ITS UP TO YOU THE GROWN UP TO TEACH THEM THAT.....JUS MY TWO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 11 2007, 11:37 PM~9431624
> *only if I can drive with it popped open so it can look gangsta.
> *


Leeeeeaannnnin back!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 11 2007, 09:40 PM~9431651
> *Hijo de mami :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hay gueyyy :biggrin: , WHO'S GOING TO THE TOYS 4 TOTS SHOW THIS WKND


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 11 2007, 09:45 PM~9431692
> *WHERE YOU BEEN ITS BEEN LIKE THAT.....I ASSUME WHEN YOU WHERE LITTLE YOU WERENT JESUS ....JESUS ...JESUS....ON CHRISTMAS DAY......IT WAS WHAT DID I GET.....AND ITS NOT CUZ YOU DONT LOVE, KNOW OR CARE ABOUT JESUS ITS CUZ THEY ARE TO YOUNG TO UNDERSTAND WHAT EXACTLY IS GOING ON BUT DONT WORRY AS THEY GROW OLDER THEY WILL UNDERSTAND......BUT ITS UP TO YOU THE GROWN UP TO TEACH THEM THAT.....JUS MY TWO
> *


dam all that preachin from moma slim around u finally worked hu?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2007, 11:05 PM~9431353
> *well im working 24 muthafuckin hours on christmas so my holiday is fucked.
> *


fk that.. make that money. fk xmas.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 12 2007, 09:34 AM~9433828
> *
> *


sup homie


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 12 2007, 09:38 AM~9433864
> *sup homie
> *


sup mayne.....hows life in tha sticks? lol!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up John


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 12 2007, 09:59 AM~9433987
> *wut up John
> *


Good Morning Homie!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2007, 09:25 AM~9434170
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 


Da hell u so happy bout???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 10:27 AM~9434180
> *:uh:
> Da hell u so happy bout???
> *


:roflmao:

dayum grouch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 12 2007, 09:46 AM~9433908
> *sup mayne.....hows life in tha sticks? lol!
> *



it's all good.....you comin down again this yr to see the decorated sticks again?? man i remember ya'll were like some little ass kids.....all in awe and shit....hahahahaha......you, blocc, mike, and darkness.....we are going to take the kids this week or next.....depends on the weather........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2007, 09:41 AM~9434257
> *:roflmao:
> 
> dayum grouch!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Lol na just slow here at da shop watchin all the traffic drive by so don't have one them smiles like u do


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 12 2007, 11:12 AM~9434553
> *it's all good.....you comin down again this yr to see the decorated sticks again?? man i remember ya'll were like some little ass kids.....all in awe and shit....hahahahaha......you, blocc, mike, and darkness.....we are going to take the kids this week or next.....depends on the weather........
> *


shit i dunno ...but yeah it was pretty cool out there....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 12:12 AM~9431912
> *dam all that preachin from moma slim around u finally worked hu?
> *


shut up hoe and get to work :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 12 2007, 10:12 AM~9434553
> *it's all good.....you comin down again this yr to see the decorated sticks again?? man i remember ya'll were like some little ass kids.....all in awe and shit....hahahahaha......you, blocc, mike, and darkness.....we are going to take the kids this week or next.....depends on the weather........
> *


I MIGHT GO NEXT WEEK...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 12 2007, 11:59 AM~9434863
> *I MIGHT GO NEXT WEEK...
> *


u where suppose to go last time....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 12 2007, 11:05 AM~9434918
> *u where suppose to go last time....
> *


its called being married...  ..wifey was trippin that day


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 12 2007, 12:22 PM~9435083
> *its called being married...  ..wifey was trippin that day
> *


yeah i remembered u told me...it was a fun trip man


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 12 2007, 11:23 AM~9435094
> *yeah i remembered u told me...it was a fun trip man
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 12 2007, 12:33 PM~9435184
> *:biggrin:
> *


so what's the word?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 12 2007, 11:39 AM~9435232
> *so what's the word?
> *


nothing yet


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 12 2007, 12:42 PM~9435269
> *nothing yet
> *


lol! ok.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 10:54 AM~9434825
> *shut up hoe and get to work :biggrin:
> *


Callese wey y chingele en el jale!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 11:16 AM~9434581
> *Lol na just slow here at da shop watchin all the traffic drive by so don't have one them smiles like u do
> *


oic. yea that would suck. esp in this nasty ass weather. :thumbsdown: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2007, 01:05 PM~9435462
> *:happysad:
> *


sup brian..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2007, 12:00 PM~9435426
> *oic. yea that would suck. esp in this nasty ass weather. :thumbsdown:  :cheesy:
> *


Yea wit da help of crackspace and LiL ill get thru it eventually


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sic713, HOUSTONECOCHINA, RAGALAC, NIX CUSTOMS, JUSTDEEZ


got damn all caps.. im the only one with a lil name


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2007, 02:19 PM~9435588
> *sup brian..
> *


bored :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

4 Sale 
81 buick regal 3 pumps 8 bateery rack, 350 engine, $1,800









[/IMG]


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 02:25 PM~9435664
> *Yea wit da help of crackspace and LiL ill get thru it eventually
> *


RED BALLS, Crack in a can!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 01:25 PM~9435664
> *Yea wit da help of crackspace and LiL ill get thru it eventually
> *


LOL whatever gets you through the day... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2007, 01:29 PM~9435709
> *bored :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2007, 12:30 PM~9435718
> *RED BALLS, Crack in a can!!! :cheesy:
> *


Sup b, when u gon come these wheels I no u want some chrome


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Dec 11 2007, 09:42 PM~9431168
> *I agree. Jesus Is The Reason For The Season.
> *


i seen that somewhere before :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 12 2007, 02:30 PM~9435715
> *4 Sale
> 81 buick regal 3 pumps 8 bateery rack, 350 engine, $1,800
> 
> ...


cochina actually has a post car related? wtf.. :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 02:06 PM~9436625
> *cochina actually has a post car related?  wtf..  :loco:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 02:06 PM~9436625
> *cochina actually has a post car related?  wtf..  :loco:
> *


Slim and sic put they christmas money together and bought it 4 her


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 03:30 PM~9436831
> *Slim and sic put they christmas money together and bought it 4 her
> *


thats sweet....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 04:30 PM~9436831
> *Slim and sic put they christmas money together and bought it 4 her
> *


and now she flippin it? thats gangsta.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 12 2007, 11:59 AM~9434863
> *I MIGHT GO NEXT WEEK...
> *



let me know......you bringin family with you?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 12 2007, 02:30 PM~9436831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 02:41 PM~9436910
> *and now she flippin it?  thats gangsta.
> *


Cuz she see slim in da escalade so she want one too.............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 02:50 PM~9436959
> *Cuz she see slim in da escalade so she want one too.............
> *


she drops him off at work everyday and hits the streets until he gets off..... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 12 2007, 04:50 PM~9436959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll get her to pick me up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 12 2007, 02:30 PM~9436831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 12 2007, 02:55 PM~9437028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, yellownig, *DISTURBED*
:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm off tomorrow.. pimp c's funeral


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 12 2007, 04:00 PM~9437079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey bitch i seen ur ass on the freeway this morning....u blind as hell....lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, DISTURBED, *RA-RA*, yellownig
:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA, DISTURBED, *yellownig*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 12 2007, 05:11 PM~9437150
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> hey bitch i seen ur ass on the freeway this morning....u blind as hell....lol
> *


glasses broke.. all i see is blurry lines on freeway..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:15 PM~9437176
> *glasses broke..    all i see is blurry lines on freeway..
> *


use some of that overtime money to buy some new ones... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 05:16 PM~9437180
> *use some of that overtime money to buy some new ones... :biggrin:
> *


fk that.. aint wasting my hard earned money on stupid shit


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 04:15 PM~9437176
> *glasses broke..    all i see is blurry lines on freeway..
> *


lol, i was rollin right next to u in tha work truck....then when we hit 59 ur ass was gone.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:16 PM~9437184
> *fk that..    aint wasting my hard earned money on stuck shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 12 2007, 05:16 PM~9437186
> *lol, i was rollin right next to u in tha work truck....then when we hit 59 ur ass was gone.....
> *


LT1 under hood.. you don't know nothing about that..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:18 PM~9437194
> *LT1 under hood.. you don't know nothing about that..
> *


I do... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 05:19 PM~9437206
> *I do... :biggrin:
> *


stop lying.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 04:18 PM~9437194
> *LT1 under hood.. you don't know nothing about that..
> *


bitch we all kno what u got under there....them box trucks dont move for shit....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 05:06 PM~9437119
> *i'm off tomorrow.. pimp c's funeral
> *


you just want a day off you dont even know how pimp c is


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:19 PM~9437211
> *stop lying.
> *


when u first got your caprice i asked you to race and u never replied.. they aint hard to get.. auction on 45 every wednesday.. or lovers lane motors off tidwell.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 03:20 PM~9437215
> *you just want a day off you dont even know how pimp c is
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 12 2007, 05:20 PM~9437213
> *bitch we all kno what u got under there....them box trucks dont move for shit....
> *


well, if i was racing you, and i wasn't aware of it.. i'm sorry.. didn't mean to hurt you feelings, i was just on way to a booty call in rosenberg.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 12 2007, 05:20 PM~9437215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't recall that. but i'm j/k.. mine raggidy.. fast but raggidy.. if i hit 125mph.. sic's leaf work might come off.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 04:21 PM~9437229
> *well, if i was racing you, and i wasn't aware of it..  i'm sorry..  didn't mean to hurt you feelings, i was just on way to a booty call in rosenberg.
> *


lol.....thats why u were in a hurry....understandable....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 05:21 PM~9437229
> *well, if i was racing you, and i wasn't aware of it..  i'm sorry..  didn't mean to hurt you feelings, i was just on way to a booty call in rosenberg.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit was funny!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:24 PM~9437250
> *:uh: aint nobody ask you all that..    i told work he was kin folk..    paid day off.. so lay off snitch.
> don't recall that.    but i'm j/k..  mine raggidy..  fast but raggidy..  if i hit 125mph..  sic's leaf work might come off.
> *


mine is in worse condition than yours i promise u that.. stll runs hard.. even with no back window :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 03:24 PM~9437254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that shit was funny!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 03:56 PM~9437045
> *:uh:
> :uh: :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2007, 05:26 PM~9437274
> *:biggrin:
> *


stop lookin at the blk guy.. can't take you nowhere. ((smack))


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 05:26 PM~9437267
> *mine is in worse condition than yours i promise u that.. stll runs hard.. even with no back window  :0
> *


sure it is.. but i was trying to be humble for a minute.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 12 2007, 05:24 PM~9437253
> *lol.....thats why u were in a hurry....understandable....
> *


mayne..now i remember.. it was cause some fool wearing tie driving new bmw coupe, had cut me off.. had to redeem myself.. and did.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 05:26 PM~9437271
> *:uh:
> *


about him being on the way to a booty call.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: shit still got me rollin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 05:32 PM~9437327
> *about him being on the way to a booty call.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: shit still got me rollin
> *


well, i was.. on tight schedule too..her hubby gets out of work around noon.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 04:31 PM~9437317
> *mayne..now i remember..  it was cause some fool wearing tie driving new bmw coupe, had cut me off..  had to redeem myself..    and did.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:29 PM~9437293
> *stop lookin at the blk guy..    can't take you nowhere.  ((smack))
> *


A bigpimp u got disc brakes in da back of capala or drums???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 05:37 PM~9437360
> *A bigpimp u got disc brakes in da back of capala or drums???
> *


boo boo drums.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 03:32 PM~9437327
> *about him being on the way to a booty call.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: shit still got me rollin
> *


By booty call he means colon cleansing................not da usual bootay call


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:38 PM~9437366
> *boo boo drums.
> *


Well then quit braggin bout a lt1 u aint got cuz yo shit gota baby 4.3 just like slim weak ass chit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 04:29 PM~9437293
> *stop lookin at the blk guy..    can't take you nowhere.  ((smack))
> *


 :roflmao: 

fool please!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 12 2007, 03:32 PM~9437327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disc all the way around mine... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 05:33 PM~9437336
> *well, i was.. on tight schedule too..her hubby gets out of work around noon.
> *



Devious is a BIG PIMP!!! knocking doors down!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 05:42 PM~9437388
> *Well then quit braggin bout a lt1 u aint got cuz yo shit gota baby 4.3 just like slim weak ass chit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sorry to burst your bubble..but in 96 the 5.7L lt1 was optional on caprice sedans.. standard on wagons.. mine came factory with the 5.7l lt1 option. thanks, try again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 04:33 PM~9437336
> *well, i was.. on tight schedule too..her hubby gets out of work around noon.
> *


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2007, 05:47 PM~9437435
> *:uh:
> *


what? they know i aint talkin about you.. you aint married.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:47 PM~9437431
> *sorry to burst your bubble..but in 96 the 5.7L lt1 was optional on caprice sedans..  standard on wagons..    mine came factory with the 5.7l lt1 option.      thanks, try again.
> *


 :0 mine was an old hpd car..dual intercoolers and all... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 04:48 PM~9437440
> *what?  they know i aint talkin about you.. you aint married.
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 05:50 PM~9437451
> *:0  mine was an old hpd car..dual intercoolers and all... :biggrin:
> *


actually seperior to impala ss, some say.. more welds, lifetime hoses.. etc etc


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:47 PM~9437431
> *sorry to burst your bubble..but in 96 the 5.7L lt1 was optional on caprice sedans..  standard on wagons..    mine came factory with the 5.7l lt1 option.      thanks, try again.
> *


That's if it was a police package chevy wit disc all da way round so u have L99 or L98 not Lt1


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 01:59 PM~9435413
> *Callese wey y chingele en el jale!!!!!!!!
> *


ESLIM NO PEAKY PANISH PUTO :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

needs the LT1 incase he has to move fast incase the hubby gets home


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 05:51 PM~9437461
> *That's if it was a police package chevy wit disc all da way round so u have L99 or L98 not Lt1
> *


wrong.. theres an LT1 under my hood.. fk'n fake azz know-it-all


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:51 PM~9437459
> *actually seperior to impala ss, some say..  more welds, lifetime hoses..  etc etc
> *


its all smashed up now.. imma hit the auction and see if i can come up on another one early next year... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 05:52 PM~9437470
> *needs the LT1 incase he has to move fast incase the hubby gets home
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 05:53 PM~9437479
> *its all smashed up now.. imma hit the auction and see if i can come up on another one early next year... :biggrin:
> *


 i know where there is a clean ass one for sale garage keeped


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:53 PM~9437481
> *
> *


or the 9mm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 03:54 PM~9437489
> *i know where there is a clean ass one for sale garage keeped
> *


i like the hpd ones true lt1's with the dual intercoolers and posi rear ends... i had a 94 with the 4.3 and u could tell the difference..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 05:47 PM~9437431
> *sorry to burst your bubble..but in 96 the 5.7L lt1 was optional on caprice sedans..  standard on wagons..    mine came factory with the 5.7l lt1 option.      thanks, try again.
> *


GUESS HE TOLD YOU UTI DICKHEAD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

my 94 in 2005...old houston fire marshall car...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

slim we need to see who is the real single pump king i know there are alot of single but i think we need to see who it really is

now does that mean single traillered rides or single street drivin single pump hoppers


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 04:51 PM~9436972
> *she drops him off at work everyday and hits the streets until he gets off..... :0
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 05:56 PM~9437505
> *i like the hpd ones true lt1's with the dual intercoolers and posi rear ends... i had a 94 with the 4.3 and u could tell the difference..
> *


this one is a real IMPALA 96


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 03:52 PM~9437472
> *wrong..  theres an LT1 under my hood..    fk'n fake azz know-it-all
> *


Fuck it I got 3 fleetwoods wit 5.7 Lt1 let me now when u down to race ima smoke yo ass and beat u to da booty call


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 05:59 PM~9437528
> *slim we need to see who is the real single pump king i know there are alot of single but i think we need to see who it really is
> 
> now does that mean single trailered rides or single street drivin single pump hoppers
> *


SORRY HOMIE IM BOUT TO PUT MY CAR BACK IN THE SHOP........ CHEVY LET ME UPGRADE YA BESIDES I AINT GOT ENOUGH ASS OR THE PATIENTS TO CHARGE MY BATTS THATS WHY IT WAS CHIPPIN LAST WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 12 2007, 03:59 PM~9437528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is a caprice..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 06:03 PM~9437550
> *mine is a caprice..
> *


x2 + REAL LT1 under hood.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Dec 3 2007, 03:35 PM~9363580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


devious is booty call i think i would slow down if i was you!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 04:04 PM~9437556
> *x2 + REAL LT1 under hood.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

rara i cant believe u saved that pic to your computer.. u wrong for that homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 03:56 PM~9437508
> *GUESS HE TOLD YOU UTI DICKHEAD
> *


 :uh: shut it blackboy u just mad cuz u gota lil 4.3 hater!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 06:04 PM~9437556
> *x2 + REAL LT1 under hood.
> *


JUST ONE OF THE NEW UPGRADES


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

i wouldnt want to race to the booty call fuck it i would play like if i broke down or something! fuck an LT! give me a pinto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 06:05 PM~9437561
> *devious is booty call i think i would slow down if i was you!!
> *


i stop seeing her.. didnt like how she lets pics of her get all over the internet.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 06:06 PM~9437565
> *rara i cant believe u saved that pic to your computer.. u wrong for that homie.. :biggrin:
> *


na homie just went back some pages! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 06:07 PM~9437578
> *:uh: shut it blackboy u just mad cuz u gota lil 4.3 hater!
> *


ITS NOT A RACE CAR I JUST DRIVE IT LIKE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 12 2007, 04:08 PM~9437583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 04:09 PM~9437593
> *na homie just went back some pages! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 06:08 PM~9437583
> *JUST ONE OF THE NEW UPGRADES
> *


  


but if mine comes up missing..theres gonna be trouble.. :guns:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 06:09 PM~9437592
> *i stop seeing her..  didnt like how she lets pics of her get all over the internet.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: dont know where she been


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 04:10 PM~9437599
> *ITS NOT A RACE CAR I JUST DRIVE IT LIKE ONE :biggrin:
> *


no u dont..acceleration takes too long... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 06:11 PM~9437606
> *
> but if mine comes up missing..theres gonna be trouble..  :guns:
> *


i would be more worried about your car than your girl i think she is safe!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 06:11 PM~9437609
> *no u dont..acceleration takes too long... :biggrin:
> *



NAW ***** WHEN DA POLICE CAME DAT BISH WAS MOVIN I HAD TO CHECK THE TRUNK WHEN I GOT HOME FELT LIKE BIG PIMP HAD STOLE ALL MY BATTS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ANYONE KNOW IF HOUSTON SHOW HAS A DATE YET


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 04:15 PM~9437637
> *NAW ***** WHEN DA POLICE CAME  DAT BISH WAS MOVIN I HAD TO CHECK THE TRUNK WHEN I GOT HOME FELT LIKE BIG PIMP HAD STOLE ALL MY BATTS
> *


pics or it didnt happen... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 04:17 PM~9437643
> *ANYONE KNOW IF HOUSTON SHOW HAS A DATE YET
> *


no date set yet...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

www.youtube.com

some of my members rides are in this video..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 06:14 PM~9437629
> *i would be more worried about your car than your girl i think she is safe!!!
> *


i was talkin about the car.. you never gonna see me fuss over a bitch.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 06:15 PM~9437637
> *NAW ***** WHEN DA POLICE CAME  DAT BISH WAS MOVIN I HAD TO CHECK THE TRUNK WHEN I GOT HOME FELT LIKE BIG PIMP HAD STOLE ALL MY BATTS
> *


never got near your car.. although you got in mine and played with radio.. like the leather?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Ballin at the dyalisis center :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 12 2007, 06:55 PM~9437909
> *Ballin at the dyalisis center  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :dunno: must be joke i'm not aware of..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 06:51 PM~9437874
> *never got near your car..  although you got in mine and played with radio..  like the leather?
> *


I GOT THE SAME SEATS BUT YOURS IN BETTER CONDITION THAN MINE.....BUT NOT FOR LONG


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 04:57 PM~9437924
> *I GOT THE SAME SEATS BUT YOURS IN BETTER CONDITION THAN MINE.....BUT NOT FOR LONG
> *


 :biggrin: i got the roadmasters in mine..bishes is comfy.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 05:56 PM~9437920
> *:dunno:    must be joke i'm not aware of..
> *


Watch the video. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 12 2007, 07:02 PM~9437986
> *:uh:
> Watch the video.  :uh:
> *


no can do.. job puter has youtube and myspace blocked. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 06:57 PM~9437924
> *I GOT THE SAME SEATS BUT YOURS IN BETTER CONDITION THAN MINE.....BUT NOT FOR LONG
> *


gonna do ostrich?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 06:58 PM~9437933
> *:biggrin:  i got the roadmasters in mine..bishes is comfy.. :biggrin:
> *


I BEEN TRRYING TO FIND THEM I HAD SUM IN MY FIRST BOX 2 DOOR....THEY WHER THE LIMITED ONES


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 05:08 PM~9438048
> *I BEEN TRRYING TO FIND THEM I HAD SUM IN MY FIRST BOX 2 DOOR....THEY WHER THE LIMITED ONES
> *


got mine from some junk yard on the southeast side of houston and had them redone... fleetwood seats work too...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 07:08 PM~9438048
> *I BEEN TRRYING TO FIND THEM I HAD SUM IN MY FIRST BOX 2 DOOR....THEY WHER THE LIMITED ONES
> *


i know where theres a set. need to be redone though..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 07:07 PM~9438041
> *gonna do ostrich?
> *


NOT SHUR YET


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 04:58 PM~9437933
> *:biggrin:  i got the roadmasters in mine..bishes is comfy.. :biggrin:
> *


Bet u don't wana sell da disc brake rearend of yo chevy?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 05:15 PM~9438125
> *Bet u don't wana sell da disc brake rearend of yo chevy?????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 07:11 PM~9438095
> *NOT SHUR YET
> *


red gator seats.. yeah..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 05:16 PM~9438132
> *:nono:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2007, 05:43 PM~9438346
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

if you want or knows someone that collects jordans hit me up by pm. i only got sz 7 or 7.5


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *cartier01*, Bay89
whats up marcelo???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *switches4life*

wat up boiler??? pm me with info on wat u found... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 12 2007, 07:51 PM~9438935
> *if you want or knows someone that collects jordans hit me up by pm. i only got sz 7 or 7.5
> *


pics on other items for sale


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 07:43 PM~9439468
> *2 Members: cali rydah, switches4life
> 
> wat up boiler??? pm me with info on wat u found... :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 12 2007, 04:17 PM~9437643
> *ANYONE KNOW IF HOUSTON SHOW HAS A DATE YET
> *


WHO CARES, .. JUST GIVE ME ANOTHER BEER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 12 2007, 08:51 PM~9438935
> *if you want or knows someone that collects jordans hit me up by pm. i only got sz 7 or 7.5
> *


you got little feet :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali where the party on the weekend


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 12 2007, 07:44 PM~9439482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont know yet havent heard anything... :biggrin: i think there is a car show on sunday at g.r.brown..not sure though...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool migth go whos trowing it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 08:47 PM~9439499
> *you got little feet  :uh:
> *


 :angry: buys some for your neighbors daughter . just click on the link on my sig


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 12 2007, 07:53 PM~9439572
> *cool migth go whos trowing it
> *


shorty i think im am not sure


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 08:56 PM~9439607
> *shorty i think im am not sure
> *


yup, you leave your stuff friday and the show is on sunday


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

i've been gone along time and this topic still sux ass! :angry: instead of talkin about cars, everybody just plays with each others private parts. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Dec 12 2007, 09:19 PM~9439859
> *i've been gone along time and this topic still sux ass! :angry:  instead of talkin about cars, everybody just plays with each others private parts. :uh:
> *


theres 2435435646346 topics about cars in this forum


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Dec 12 2007, 08:19 PM~9439859
> *i've been gone along time and this topic still sux ass! :angry:  instead of talkin about cars, everybody just plays with each others private parts. :uh:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: este vato, but it's ok to HATE homie,  but after everything this topic does help to communicate or (chisme) :biggrin: about cruising spots r hangouts


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

que pasa boiler.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 12 2007, 08:41 PM~9440078
> *que pasa boiler.....
> *


what's up mike, ur caddy ready 4 some hop :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2007, 10:27 PM~9439951
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: este vato, but it's ok to HATE homie,   but after everything this topic does help to communicate or (chisme) :biggrin: about cruising spots r hangouts
> *


yeah.. eventually it does.. but you have to read thru the other 8971237842918347 pages of stupid shyt.. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow


Who posted in: HOUSTON lowriders
Poster Posts 
DJLATIN 14076 
Devious Sixty8 10575 
SixFoSS 8735 
Hny Brn Eyz 7131 
lone star 6453 
Liv4Lacs 5019 
sic713 4176 
EX214GIRL 3867 
mac2lac 3841 
firmelows 3687 
Dualhex02 2992 
avengemydeath 2784 
rivistyle 2390 
chevylo97 2107 
Coca Pearl 2014 
Lord Goofy 1844 
Emperor Goofy 1774 
texasgold 1579 
switches4life 1578 
SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR 1452 
slo 1418 
Senor_Magic 1257 
cali rydah 1164 
1984CADDY 1100 
ALAC 997 
PROVOK 958 
NIX CUSTOMS 955 
NoCaddyLikeMine 872 
cartier01 685 
DISTURBED 590 
713ridaz 569 
pink panther 504 
Death Dealer 497 
h-town team 84 caddy 471 
latinkustoms4ever 445 
ridenlow84 439 
Ice Block 436 
KRAZYTOYZ 419 
Los's64 394 
JUSTDEEZ 394 
Sir Mikol 382 
RAGALAC 374 
Rolled Brim 370 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 351 
Homer Pimpson 301 
LUXURY 279 
timetaker 278 
DuBsDNtRuB 268 
Loco Yesca 263 
RA-RA 249 
713diva 240 
screwstone_tx 239 
Tx MrLeatherface 239 
Bitter Sweet 223 
HOUSTONECOCHINA 220 
houtex64 219 
unique9deuce 208 
Sancha84 206 
MsLowriderchick 192 
hataproof 185 
EL CHUCO 184 
1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY 180 
McHam 176 
dj short dog 174 
switchez on da 83 173 
Texas_Bowties 169 
ballerz 163 
impala65 157 
Eternal Life 152 
Marcustoms 151 
noe_from_texas 150 
MsDani 147 
Carlos A Aguirre 144 
BloCc 139 
SIXONEFORLIFE 138 
The Truth 132 
EL GUERO 120 
tru_pimp 116 
G-Bodyman 112 
UNION C.C. 112 
rabbit 109 
Amon Amarth 109 
wally dogg 109 
Dream_Angel 2 102 
bonafidecc4life 101 
drop'em 98 
juicedcaprice 98 
hypnotized 97 
DiamondStuddedPrincess 91 
DOUBLE-V BABY 90 
Mr. A 88 
BAYTOWNSLC 88 
REC 84 
snyper99 83 
hpnotiq_n_cognac 80 
lucky charms 77 
HEARTBREAKER 74 
Cutlasson13z 72 
arabretard 69 
Gotti 63 
MINI ME 61 
mrouija 61 
LOW_INC 60 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 59 
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 57 
BIG JAY 56 
impala workz 56 
Rob's 84' 56 
Anonymous 53 
#1 hatter 53 
Mr.Teardrop 50 
GOODTIMER 50 
WHIRLWIND 48 
vandalized318 47 
smiley`s 84 fleetwood 43 
MR.64wagon 43 
Latin Thug 42 
Cheapsuit_n_Switchez 42 
htownhater 42 
low 86 regal 41 
rompe-cintura 40 
ptshirts 39 
Medusa 38 
capriceman75 37 
USMC_DevilDawg 36 
INSTIGATORR 35 
Jeff 35 
VGP 35 
mistress_713 34 
SDBaller 34 
sky 34 
STYLEZ_Y_SUP 33 
Gallo 33 
texmex 33 
H-town Congradulator 33 
TRUE EMINENCE 33 
INDIVIDUALS1996LA 33 
bitchinside 32 
tequilalow57 32 
Hi-N-Lo Production 32 
WitchBlade_TE 32 
rug442 31 
low83cadillac 31 
o g switchman 31 
Spanky 29 
84 BLAZER 28 
BIG_GUERO 28 
STRANGE 28 
THA CHRONIK 27 
MIVLIFE 26 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 26 
LOWEREDIMAGE 25 
YoBro 24 
LUXURIOU$LAC 24 
MIJITODEHOUSTON 24 
PM A ****** 24 
Hobbychunt1 23 
ChucDeVille 23 
missmary72 23 
ghost1 22 
THE DOGGSTAR 22 
BigTex 22 
LAPORTE CADILLAC 22 
Bay89 22 
lord of the flies 21 
sportpala 20 
713WildBill 20 
Eighty Six 20 
MAYHEM 20 
Toro 20 
TXjustice05 20 
FIRME4LIFE 20 
UNPREDICTABLESS 19 
BUBBZinAZ 19 
loco's79 19 
LATINDREAMS 19 
fltwoodpmpn 19 
remione1 19 
BONAFIDE_G 18 
DTOWNCADDYMAN 18 
Guess_who 18 
Eighty Six_old 18 
Stradale 17 
Juan de la kalle 17 
blueDemon97 17 
Homie Styln 17 
HOMERPIMPSON 17 
Los Magnificos 17 
EL LOKOTE 16 
Ms.NexBooty 16 
El Monte87 16 
civicgurl 16 
mr.fleetwood 15 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 15 
PantyDropper 15 
josie_p 15 
--TJ-- 15 
i rep big i 15 
latincartel 14 
BAYTOWNS_KING 14 
Dr. Kevorkian 14 
conspiracy 14 
357IN602 14 
1964 Wagon 14 
Sin7 13 
1 LO 64 13 
Bumper 2 Bumper 13 
Crazy Judith 13 
kustoms6386 13 
texasking 12 
Mr Impala 12 
bigj81 12 
TROUBLE 12 
NIMSTER64 12 
singlepump_mc 12 
sleeper 12 
DraytonMcLane 11 
Bigthangs 11 
THUGG PASSION 11 
SWAT_Tito 11 
88cutlass88 11 
KING*OF*ATX 11 
La_Nena 11 
TX REGULATER 11 
LEGIONSofTEXAS 10 
raser_x 10 
username 10 
B.Y.T#1CUTTY 10 
swangincustoms 10 
GoodtimersVieja 10 
JuanStopKustomz 10 
devious syn 10 
PLAYA4LIFE 10 
IndividualsCC 9 
Racer X 9 
InkCrimes 9 
HoustonLowrider 9 
ChingoBling 9 
SDBailer 9 
tdr6874 9 
COKEandHENNESSY 9 
El Palo 9 
JUST LIKE KANDY 9 
TECHNIQUESTexasOG 9 
dirtydumbmayate 9 
cruize1 9 
CadillacRoyalty 8 
7572da713 8 
chingon 65 8 
BRICKHOUSE 8 
Fito Olivarez 8 
93caddy 8 
lvlikeg 8 
DownLow350 8 
BIG DADDA 8 
LOCO 52 RAGTOP 8 
SaNdRabAbiEe 8 
H town_caddyking 8 
CarShowCutie 7 
PIMPDICK 7 
sugardaddy 7 
ruthlessimage.com 7 
sweet~n~lucious 7 
teal62impala 7 
Dookie&J-Bone 7 
ALBERT PUJOLS 7 
mandingo 7 
sukie 7 
lacluvinlatina 7 
SA TX ROLLERZ 7 
ITS ALL A DREAM 7 
Stickz 7 
impala_ss_in_atx 7 
bajito79 7 
HOUSTON SOCIETY 6 
tito_ls 6 
71383cut 6 
972impala63 6 
brn2ridelo 6 
bonafide1979 6 
FAT_MIKEY 6 
Skim 6 
holyrollerzpromo2 6 
bigdaddy 6 
BLVD ACES C.E.O. 6 
One Luv 6 
STATION X 6 
archanglehtowntx 6 
gxsr27 6 
BONAFIDE-G 6 
FIXATION 6 
NICKMEZA 6 
kiki 6 
TEXAS HUSTLE 6 
livnlow713 6 
flaco78 5 
Blue7 5 
triple_brown 5 
bobbysworld 5 
MAJESTICS81 5 
TOP DOG '64 5 
Mr.Leatherface 5 
quazar 5 
CHUCKIEBOY63 5 
TEXAS MADE 5 
1998wagonhatch 5 
low priorityz 5 
BalleronaBudget 5 
Riderz-4-Life 5 
braingetter 5 
2low2rl 5 
pusilanime 5 
{-_-} 5 
htownhater#2 5 
streetseen.com 5 
85_regal_ryda 5 
Psta 4 
Immaculate 4 
Finest Few 4 
CHICKALOON817 4 
MissouriCityCruisers 4 
jay80 4 
El Diablo 4 
B===Donkey Puch 4 
trucker1084 4 
gtimeseastlos 4 
[email protected] 4 
THA LIFE 4 
swishaman 4 
BIRDYLUV 4 
Big-Tymer 4 
SA ROLLERZ 4 
FIRMELOWS-57- 4 
BIG WHIT 64 4 
SkysDaLimit 4 
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 4 
texastre 4 
Mizz_Diabla 4 
estiloldies 4 
hot$tuff5964 4 
midway40 4 
AD85 4 
Str8Game 4 
houtexsloca 4 
Synbad979 4 
WEGOWEB.ORG 4 
gorillagarage 4 
topless_66 3 
radicalkingz 3 
ray_sr 3 
indialoca63 3 
lolow 3 
screwed up loco 3 
Ruffwrtr2 3 
LISTO 3 
84BLU-ICEREGAL 3 
Mannie Fre$h 3 
squeegee king 3 
TECHNIQUES SIX3 3 
Notshort~but low83 3 
Houston Lowrider 3 
BIG DIRTY 3 
RO.LIFER 3 
blackers10 3 
HULK 3 
str8_tripn_82 3 
Pancho Villa 3 
BACKYARDPROMOTIONS 3 
dannysnty 3 
STILLTIPPIN46 3 
houstone sadgirl 3 
BIG TEX 3 
ONEBADMEXZICAN 3 
Corey757 3 
SHOUT-MEDIA 3 
lowlow81 3 
BAGGED04 3 
BUD 3 
biggboy 3 
*1Biatch 3 
individualsbox 3 
lil_sexy 3 
MAJESTIX 3 
87linkin 3 
LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN 3 
UNFORGIVEN 3 
duron 3 
LurchPP 3 
malomonte 3 
gizmoscustoms 3 
ROGER CLEMENS 3 
Virgin Surgeon 3 
chuca2007 3 
Loco 61 3 
Tuna_Sammich 3 
Hugecahonies 3 
J MANIC 3 
HLC.COM 3 
HOOLIGAN 3 
E 2 
my cutty 2 
El Santo 2 
Captain_Crunch 2 
smoothhoneypot 2 
montemanls 2 
plague 2 
Pure Hatred 2 
Howard 2 
soyguera13 2 
htx_jkr 2 
Cadillac305 2 
91PurplePeopleEater 2 
turnin-heads 2 
countryrollerz 2 
Ryonboy 2 
baggedgeo91 2 
andre$$ 2 
BuThatsaCHRYSLER 2 
T BONE 2 
deleon63 2 
Nasty 2 
Crenshaw's Finest 2 
bagged90linkin 2 
ridinlowbaby 2 
duceoutdaroof 2 
MIA 2 
H-ToWnBlue00 2 
ayc9889 2 
ogbrkboy 2 
impalaconnection 2 
Krichard 2 
64sure 2 
slowmotion 2 
wakko 2 
HE_HATE_ME 2 
JasonJ 2 
blueouija 2 
Cut N 3's 2 
locotoys 2 
thecandyman 2 
driftshogun 2 
KLIQUE81 2 
86TXMonte 2 
solo20 2 
ogcaddy 2 
Vicente Fox 2 
ragtoppete 2 
fleetwoodcabron 2 
PROPER DOS 2 
Yung ****** 2 
PedroF 2 
Jose24 2 
RALPH_DOGG 2 
TEXASVVP 2 
geezzus 2 
cadillac_pimpin 2 
88LOW4LIFE 2 
Silentdawg 2 
TRUDAWG 2 
teach 2 
REAL4LIFE CC 2 
green ice 2 
81coupedeville 2 
ULA 2 
Calilolo 2 
EnchantedDrmzCEO 2 
back yard boogie 2 
Training Day 2 
nicole23 2 
Sleepy G 2 
AIWOLVERINE 2 
RollerZ 57 2 
INSIDIOUS 2 
HITMANN 2 
White Mike 2 
BARRIOS 1 
DaLocstah 1 
Steve Urkel 1 
Screwed & Cutt 1 
$montana505$ 1 
luxuriousloc's 1 
TopCopOG 1 
luxuriousjr81 1 
badwayz30 1 
64/53doitall 1 
htowns_players 1 
509Rider 1 
last minute customs 1 
Shanana 1 
low4life86 1 
Big Rich 1 
lil_sad_girl 1 
ROLL'N 1 
Gangsta Edition 1 
carnalesstyle 1 
uce84 1 
show-bound 1 
fullyclownin 1 
caddi-licious 1 
H*town~shorty 1 
Texas Massacre 1 
PURE H8 1 
celbii 1 
lolohopper81 1 
blvddown 1 
NOSEUPORSHUTUP 1 
cutlass_rider 1 
elchuntaroguapo 1 
ke miras 1 
MRPITIFUL 1 
TrinityGarden 1 
SoTexCustomz 1 
zeus 1 
degre576 1 
Hustler847 1 
majestix65 1 
BLVDzilLesT23 1 
TOPPLESS86 1 
Sweet Adictions 1 
slimed 1 
41chev 1 
mexicool270 1 
INIMITABLE 1 
cassandra 1 
CHUCKLES 1 
BLOCKSTYLE84 1 
estupet_beach 1 
CHOCHI 1 
wildponey 1 
DownByLaw 1 
COWABUNGA51 1 
THEUNBANABLETEXAN 1 
CHICANO MAN 1 
PENALPLEASURES 1 
jojo 1 
kandypaint 1 
SIX-8*CAPRICE 1 
MxBlancaG 1 
sblujan 1 
mr.debonair 1 
Loganite 1 
ICECOLD63 1 
53BOMBA 1 
Caddy4DatAZZ 1 
#1 Fan 1 
ASPProductions 1 
carucha64 1 
Chevillacs 1 
FajitasOnGRill956 1 
Big I Hou Tex 1 
Rascal King 1 
htown_manny17 1 
LOWX732 1 
moswtd 1 
Infamous James 1 
DOUBLE-O 1 
Freakeone 1 
DuezPaid 1 
sysco83 1 
StrangeDeVille 1 
05_rider 1 
trill 1 
MR.64 WAGON 1 
214-CADDY 1 
kool_laidff 1 
M&M Promotions 1 
ms luxuriouscamel 1 
TRU505RYDA 1 
KEEPING IT REAL 1 
MR. OBSESSION 1 
deadlyneonseeya 1 
DOUBLE TROUBLE 1 
Maverick 1 
Momo64 1 
you_suck 1 
JERRYCORTEZ 1 
POORHISPANIC 1 
Frameskraper 1 
big92fleet 1 
Lowlow76 1 
POPEYE4RMGT 1 
D-TOWN 78 1 
sluttybitch 1 
FROGGY405 1 
bluntman 1 
WestsideRider 1 
SEXXXYLATINABUNNY 1 
DALLASTEXASSOULJA 1 
Yogi 1 
BIG MICK-DOGG 1 
Sienna 1 
Montenegro_Adrian 1 
CHISME 1 
jdelrioak47 1 
King Cobra III 1 
Homegirl_713 1 
MAGNIFICOS FINEST 1 
GrammarNinja 1 
82-REDRUM 1 
314 Gateway Ridaz 1 
dirty ds 1 
THE MAJESTICS TX 1 
FREDLUX 1 
Orgasm Donor #138 1 
CAPRICHOSO86 1 
nastyplayazcrew 1 
Johnny_J 1 
dirty_duece 1 
BONES 1 
D_I_G 1 
grizz 1 
WHITEPAC_ 1 
Airborne 1 
Lola La Trailera 1 
CarolinaGirl 1 
Deep West 1 
LOW4LIFE.PREZ 1 
Cruz_Campos 1 
LooneyG 1 
regal ryda 1 
roxstar 1 
GMC_ED 1 
GATO ***** 1 
fallen 1 
solitoscarclub 1 
83Cizzoupe 1 
ASALTA_CULOS 1 
cutdog1978 1 
chickenfriedsteak 1 
peniswrinkle 1 
pnutbtrcandylac 1 
vero 1 
brewtus104 1 
OGJordan 1 
djtwigsta 1 
payasolocote 1 
BackBump61 1 
Class Act 1 
lincolnaholic 1 
drasticbean 1 
lowinccorp 1 
64RiDiN' 1 
O.G.H&E-Cadi 1 
mrslorie 1 
lala77502 1 
65 SS downunder 1 
DignityStyle 1 
LOWLIFE76 1 
LaLo_19 1 
MrBiggs7 1 
Velveeta00 1 
Windex 1 
Dr Caqui 1 
Bejeweled_65 1 
KrS1 1 
GrimeyGrady 1 
SiLvErReGaL 1 
Dino 1 
RO 4 LIFE 1 
SKR Girl 1 
TAYLORMADE 1 
LacTre 1 
johnnychingas 1 
sandman64 1 
MC-TEX 1 
TEXAS298 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what a fuckin waste of a post... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 10:50 PM~9440161
> *wow
> Who posted in: HOUSTON lowriders
> Poster Posts
> ...


ummm.. lies.. i want a recount.. no way i'm that high on list. 

feel like loser now. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 10:50 PM~9440161
> *wow
> Who posted in: HOUSTON lowriders
> Poster Posts
> ...


how you do that?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2007, 09:47 PM~9440135
> *what's up mike, ur caddy ready 4 some hop :biggrin:
> *


nah.....not a hopper by far....just a lil somethin to play around with....i need to buy some adjustable uppers for the rear and a slip yoke for when i pose 3....already ripped a trailing arm off.....no rush....it's all good..... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SIC.........WAS THAT REALLY NECESSARY??????????? 



But true I think we got the biggest topic on this whole site and yet still we can't get some decent cruise spots together........,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but fuck it hot pockets and :uh: faces are way better right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Dec 12 2007, 08:59 PM~9440264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it was..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 08:55 PM~9440223
> *ummm..  lies..  i want a recount..  no way i'm that high on list.
> 
> feel like loser now.  :angry:
> *


The thruth hurts


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

latin got us all beat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 10:50 PM~9440161
> *wow
> Who posted in: HOUSTON lowriders
> Poster Posts
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

make that 2,391 posts in this topic :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fuck it, 2,392 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man, diarea is awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 12 2007, 11:21 PM~9440564
> *man, diarea is awesome  :thumbsup:
> *


Fk that shit. You must be pissing out your fundio :burn:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Who posted in: HOUSTON lowriders
Poster Posts 
DJLATIN 1409 


whore


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 12 2007, 11:26 PM~9440630
> *Who posted in: HOUSTON lowriders
> Poster Posts
> DJLATIN 1409
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i feel bad for being in the top 10


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 11:28 PM~9440654
> *i feel bad for being in the top 10
> *


and i aint even been on here too long.. like year and a half. :ugh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 08:50 PM~9440161
> *wow
> Who posted in: HOUSTON lowriders
> Poster Posts
> ...


60


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 09:28 PM~9440654
> *i feel bad for being in the top 10
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, *BloCc*

what up??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 12 2007, 11:44 PM~9440813
> *60
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 10:18 PM~9441112
> *:uh:
> *











61 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2007, 11:42 PM~9440792
> *and i aint even been on here too long.. like year and a half.      :ugh:
> *


Wow! Ive been on here since 2002 and you blew past me..... Kinda like ur Lt1 vs a HT4100 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2007, 10:39 PM~9441250
> *Wow! Ive been on here since 2002 and you blew past me..... Kinda like ur Lt1 vs a HT4100 :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2007, 10:39 PM~9441250
> *Wow! Ive been on here since 2002 and you blew past me..... Kinda like ur Lt1 vs a HT4100 :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2007, 10:39 PM~9441250
> *Wow! Ive been on here since 2002 and you blew past me..... Kinda like ur Lt1 vs a HT4100 :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2007, 10:39 PM~9441250
> *Wow! Ive been on here since 2002 and you blew past me..... Kinda like ur Lt1 vs a HT4100 :uh:
> *


U JUST HAD TO PUT SOMETYPE OF CADILLAC REFERENCE IN THERE HU??? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 13 2007, 12:42 AM~9441267
> *U JUST HAD TO PUT SOMETYPE OF CADILLAC REFERENCE IN THERE HU??? :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: "Liv4lacs" :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2007, 10:44 PM~9441275
> *:cheesy: "Liv4lacs" :cheesy:
> *


*WHAT UP BRIAN !! *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 13 2007, 12:49 AM~9441313
> *WHAT UP BRIAN !!
> *


gonna hit the sac!  L8


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 12 2007, 10:52 PM~9441342
> *gonna hit the sac!  L8
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 01:21 AM~9441507
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 12 2007, 11:28 PM~9441554
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: back at you... :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *sic713, RA-RA*
so wats goin down this weekend... besides sic on a white hoe... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 01:31 AM~9441587
> *3 Members: cali rydah, sic713, RA-RA
> so wats goin down this weekend... besides sic on a white hoe... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 08:50 PM~9440161
> *wow
> Who posted in: HOUSTON lowriders
> Poster Posts
> ...


3618 together :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2007, 09:50 PM~9440161
> *wow
> Who posted in: HOUSTON lowriders
> Poster Posts
> ...


WOW....i missed the top 10 barely but made the top 20 :biggrin: 

I remember when I joined, it was cause Los wanted to post pics I took at Macgregor....but that fool never came by to get the CD...so I said Fukk it! Joined myself and posted them myself. You guys have been stuck with me ever since....so blame Los hahahahahahha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2007, 11:31 PM~9441587
> *3 Members: cali rydah, sic713, RA-RA
> so wats goin down this weekend... besides sic on a white hoe... :biggrin:
> *


i dunno..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey brian i was gonna ask, did your girl see go see pesado last weekend?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 10:25 AM~9443221
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 10:27 AM~9443231
> *hey brian i was gonna ask, did your girl see go see pesado last weekend?
> *


You already know......... So me and the boys went to Show Palace :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 09:31 AM~9443255
> *You already know......... So me and the boys went to Show Palace :cheesy:
> *


hahaha! i was there too. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Good Morning Houston!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 10:33 AM~9443265
> *hahaha! i was there too. :biggrin:
> *


Show Palace? :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2007, 09:08 AM~9443165
> *:uh:
> *



you know you miss me and knowing me makes u all warm inside!! hahahah punkass!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 10:27 AM~9443231
> *hey brian i was gonna ask, did your girl see go see pesado last weekend?
> *


sounds delicious


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 09:48 AM~9443351
> *Show Palace? :0
> *


Haha! Negative! Haven't been there in years.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2007, 10:12 AM~9443510
> *sounds delicious
> *


Haha! Dayum chino!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 11:16 AM~9443530
> *Haha! Dayum chino!
> *


is it some kinda soup or something? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2007, 10:17 AM~9443539
> *is it some kinda soup or something?  :dunno:
> *


Yes that's it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 11:21 AM~9443566
> *Yes that's it.
> *


word! Let me know when you gonna make me some. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 11:14 AM~9443521
> *Haha! Negative! Haven't been there in years.
> *


You missed out!!! :biggrin: I told Chel I want to take her next time but she wont go


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2007, 10:23 AM~9443579
> *word! Let me know when you gonna make me some. LOL
> *


Hahahahaha!!! Yea ok! :no:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2007, 11:12 AM~9443510
> *sounds delicious
> *


posole


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 11:30 AM~9443641
> *posole
> *


no your the asshole :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 10:26 AM~9443607
> *You missed out!!! :biggrin: I told Chel I want to take her next time but she wont go
> *


Lol! I thought she went w u when u would go have ur late nite breakfast buffet???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2007, 11:31 AM~9443647
> *no your the asshole  :angry:
> *


Thats the name of the the got damn soup you fkin jackass!!!







Come pick up this POS bumper kit!! The UPS man saw it yesterday and offered cash!!! Your lucky I didnt sell it!!! :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 11:34 AM~9443668
> *Lol! I thought she went w u when u would go have ur late nite breakfast buffet???
> *


She has..... Thats the mens club!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 10:36 AM~9443688
> *She has..... Thats the mens club!   :biggrin:
> *


Oh show palace is different. Lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 11:42 AM~9443723
> *Oh show palace is different. Lol!
> *

















YES!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 10:47 AM~9443754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! Its the same shit to me. Boobs and ass. Only thing that might be a lil different is the people that go to men's club and show palace.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 09:31 AM~9443255
> *You already know......... So me and the boys went to Show Palace :cheesy:
> *



WTF DAWG, YOU CANT INVITE? :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 11:30 AM~9443636
> *Hahahahaha!!! Yea ok! :no:
> *


I think you are mistaken. yes=:yes: you put this :no: which =no


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 11:34 AM~9443673
> *Thats the name of the the got damn soup you fkin jackass!!!
> Come pick up this POS bumper kit!! The UPS man saw it yesterday and offered cash!!! Your lucky I didnt sell it!!! :uh:
> *


oh, and Ill pick it up when im damn ready fuker!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 11:51 AM~9443790
> *Haha! Its the same shit to me. Boobs and ass. Only thing that might be a lil different is the people that go to men's club and show palace.
> *


lol, not the same!! Mens club you get black eyed peas and nickel back..... At the Show you get UGK, Fat Pat and the cooter popin! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2007, 11:53 AM~9443806
> *WTF DAWG,  YOU CANT INVITE?  :angry:
> *


Thought you were on lock? lol Now I know for next time


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 11:07 AM~9443885
> *lol, not the same!! Mens club you get black eyed peas and nickel back..... At the Show you get UGK, Fat Pat and the cooter popin! :cheesy:
> *


Like I said its jus the people that are different so of course the music will be different too. Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HEY I STILL HAVE A CUSTOM INTERIOR FOR MONTE CARLO OR REGAL OR CUTLASS 4 SALE OR TRADE HOLLA AT ME ILL PM YOU THE PICS.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 12:07 PM~9443885
> *lol, not the same!! Mens club you get black eyed peas and nickel back..... At the Show you get UGK, Fat Pat and the cooter popin! :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 13 2007, 09:17 AM~9442997
> *WOW....i missed the top 10 barely but made the top 20  :biggrin:
> 
> I remember when I joined, it was cause Los wanted to post pics I took at Macgregor....but that fool never came by to get the CD...so I said Fukk it!  Joined myself and posted them myself.  You guys have been stuck with me ever since....so blame Los hahahahahahha
> *


 :uh: i joined..cause lone star sent me an email link..said "look at the fools on this site" 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 13 2007, 10:27 AM~9443231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody in town, have 61-64 x-frame or rollin chasis for sale? (not reinforced)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 12:07 PM~9443885
> *lol, not the same!! Mens club you get black eyed peas and nickel back..... At the Show you get UGK, Fat Pat and the cooter popin! :cheesy:
> *


and fk black eyed pea.. at show palace you can walk right over to jack in da box, and bring that shit back in. was sitting there one nite grubbin jumbo jack's wif skrippas.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2007, 11:37 AM~9444611
> *anybody in town, have 61-64 x-frame or rollin chasis for sale?  (not reinforced)
> *


Marcustoms has like 62378190637246891 of them last time I seen



But he really only got like 4 don't no if they for sale tho


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Bryan texas...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 13 2007, 01:54 PM~9444718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I agree


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 02:43 PM~9445575
> *I agree
> *



sike


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2007, 02:54 PM~9445673
> *sike
> *


Lol! You better than this morn?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2007, 01:39 PM~9445522
> *i said who HAS one for sale.. not who might have one for sale.  :uh:
> :uh:
> *


U got any better ideas then?????? 

So shut ur weiner cleaner then


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 13 2007, 11:08 AM~9443897
> *Thought you were on lock? lol Now I know for next time
> *



U TRIPPIN DAWG, PARTY FOWL :nono:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP LOW INC,AND RAGALAC, WHAT THA BUSINESS IS??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2007, 02:21 PM~9445858
> *U TRIPPIN DAWG, PARTY FOWL :nono:
> *


 :uh: is cuz u from pasadena long distance call


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 03:43 PM~9445575
> *I agree
> *


 :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2007, 02:23 PM~9445874
> *WASSUP LOW INC,AND RAGALAC, WHAT THA BUSINESS IS??
> *


Sup wit it big dawg aint much out here chillin on day off was good wit u???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 03:02 PM~9445713
> *Lol! You better than this morn?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 13 2007, 04:02 PM~9445713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2007, 04:21 PM~9446379
> *:0
> *


omg...not like that!!!!!!!! i didnt even realize thats how it sounded til you made that face!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

something to shut the doubters/haters up..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 04:26 PM~9446415
> *omg...not like that!!!!!!!! i didnt even realize thats how it sounded til you made that face!!
> *



:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

just to let everyone know i'm out of houston stylez cc. 
much love to all the guy just leaving on personal reason's going to solo ride for a while.

thanx for all the help and support from the club much love just got my reason's for getting out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 05:26 PM~9446415
> *omg...not like that!!!!!!!! i didnt even realize thats how it sounded til you made that face!!
> *


uh huh.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 13 2007, 05:28 PM~9446425
> *just to let everyone know i'm out of houston stylez cc.
> much love to all the guy just leaving on personal reason's going to solo ride for a while.
> 
> ...


bitch.. just tell truth.. 





you know you wanna roll solo like me.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 13 2007, 03:28 PM~9446425
> *just to let everyone know i'm out of houston stylez cc.
> much love to all the guy just leaving on personal reason's going to solo ride for a while.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2007, 04:28 PM~9446423
> *:uh:
> *


you too. you know what i was talkin bout. punk.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 04:33 PM~9446460
> *you too. you know what i was talkin bout. punk.
> *



yes, I do babycakes.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2007, 04:28 PM~9446426
> *uh huh..    :scrutinize:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 13 2007, 04:28 PM~9446425
> *just to let everyone know i'm out of houston stylez cc.
> much love to all the guy just leaving on personal reason's going to solo ride for a while.
> 
> ...


good luck.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2007, 04:35 PM~9446472
> *yes, I do babycakes.
> *


:ugh: fool you are trippin!!! :buttkick: LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 04:37 PM~9446491
> *:ugh: fool you are trippin!!! :buttkick: LOL
> *





:angry:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 05:37 PM~9446483
> *good luck.
> *


THANX!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 05:30 PM~9446444
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 13 2007, 03:55 PM~9446612
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2007, 03:27 PM~9446420
> *something to shut the doubters/haters up..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: still fuck u up in fleetwood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 13 2007, 06:09 PM~9446718
> *:uh: still fuck u up in fleetwood
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2007, 05:38 PM~9446498
> *:angry:
> *


You two nkaz get a room :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuz crakin double dave :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 11 2007, 09:06 PM~9431359
> *come pick up your crap foo'!!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :wow: if he don't pick it up i will :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 12 2007, 12:30 PM~9435715
> *4 Sale
> 81 buick regal 3 pumps 8 bateery rack, 350 engine, $1,800
> 
> ...


somebody u know? contact info?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 13 2007, 06:35 PM~9446954
> *WOW :wow: if he don't pick it up i will :biggrin:
> *



:uh: u skurrd


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 08:33 AM~9443265
> *hahaha! i was there too. :biggrin:
> *


what is your stage name? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 13 2007, 04:26 PM~9446853
> *wuz crakin double dave :biggrin:
> *



notin jizzum boy :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 13 2007, 04:48 PM~9447066
> *:uh:  u skurrd
> *


 hno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 13 2007, 07:21 PM~9447351
> *notin jizzum boy :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

anybody know of a good transmission shop that don't rip ppl off?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 13 2007, 03:28 PM~9446425
> *just to let everyone know i'm out of houston stylez cc.
> much love to all the guy just leaving on personal reason's going to solo ride for a while.
> 
> ...



whats wrong foo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2007, 05:51 PM~9447578
> *
> whats wrong foo
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 13 2007, 07:44 PM~9447534
> *anybody know of a good transmission shop that don't rip ppl off?
> *



cottman on chimney rock or cottman on highway 6 at bellaire. used them both and they do great work!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 05:54 PM~9447595
> *:uh:
> *


ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2007, 06:00 PM~9447641
> *ok
> *


 :nono: no snitching here...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 13 2007, 04:45 PM~9447043
> *somebody u know? contact info?
> *


theres a topic on this car in the vehicle section with more pics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 13 2007, 07:34 PM~9447904
> *theres a topic on this car in the vehicle section with more pics
> *


link?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2007, 06:57 PM~9448037
> *link?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=379221


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg+Dec 13 2007, 07:44 PM~9447534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 13 2007, 07:34 PM~9447904
> *theres a topic on this car in the vehicle section with more pics
> *



car looks clean, going by the pics you posted. Im surprised none of these ballers have jumped on it yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 08:03 PM~9447664
> *:nono: no snitching here...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2007, 09:43 PM~9448453
> *car looks clean, going by the pics you posted. Im surprised none of these ballers have jumped on it yet.
> *


lime green = :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2007, 08:46 PM~9448481
> *lime green = :nono:
> *



paint that mug. maaco=200 bucks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2007, 09:49 PM~9448538
> *paint that mug. maaco=200 bucks!!!    :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure there is more to the picture. Still no engine pics, interior, trunk, etc..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2007, 08:50 PM~9448553
> *I'm sure there is more to the picture.  Still no engine pics, interior, trunk, etc..
> *




yup. waiting on those.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

--Puro Pinche Valle--

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5278246024759058476

:guns:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2007, 07:50 PM~9448553
> *I'm sure there is more to the picture.  Still no engine pics, interior, trunk, etc..
> *



ima get some..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 13 2007, 09:57 PM~9448645
> *ima get some..
> *


de las nalgas tambien s'il vous plait


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, *switches4life, BloCc, sic713*

whats up :biggrin: still waiting boiler


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 13 2007, 03:28 PM~9446425
> *just to let everyone know i'm out of houston stylez cc.
> much love to all the guy just leaving on personal reason's going to solo ride for a while.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 , SOLO RIDER IS COOL, .. 4 NOW :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2007, 08:03 PM~9448717
> *:0  :0 , SOLO RIDER IS COOL, .. 4 NOW :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2007, 07:58 PM~9448653
> *de las nalgas tambien s'il vous plait
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 08:00 PM~9448677
> *5 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, switches4life, BloCc, sic713
> 
> whats up  :biggrin: still waiting boiler
> *


havn;t look around , dog has a mess in the garage :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2007, 05:26 PM~9446415
> *omg...not like that!!!!!!!! i didnt even realize thats how it sounded til you made that face!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2007, 08:11 PM~9448818
> *havn;t look around , dog has a mess in the garage :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 13 2007, 05:35 PM~9446472
> *yes, I do babycakes.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 13 2007, 06:35 PM~9446954
> *WOW :wow: if he don't pick it up i will :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2007, 09:14 PM~9448849
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 13 2007, 07:44 PM~9447534
> *anybody know of a good transmission shop that don't rip ppl off?
> *


Northwest auto Transmission 713-686-7878 guy is named Richard, hes built a few trannies for me , Ive known him all my life and he is a stand up guy.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 13 2007, 07:59 PM~9447631
> *cottman on chimney rock or cottman on highway 6 at bellaire.  used them both and they do great work!
> *


way too much $$$


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking for 61-64 frame, rolling chassis is fine. let me know. $$$$


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2007, 10:23 PM~9448968
> *looking for 61-64 frame, rolling chassis is fine. let me know. $$$$
> *


hit up slo, he's had one on the side of his shop for a while now.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2007, 10:25 PM~9448992
> *hit up slo, he's had one on the side of his shop for a while now.
> *


whats going on there bud?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2007, 10:26 PM~9449003
> *whats going on there bud?
> *


not much.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2007, 08:25 PM~9448992
> *hit up slo, he's had one on the side of his shop for a while now.
> *


thanks.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bing...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 08:00 PM~9448677
> *5 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, switches4life, BloCc, sic713
> 
> whats up  :biggrin: still waiting boiler
> *


sup sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 13 2007, 09:00 PM~9449350
> *sup sup
> *


chillin... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2007, 08:25 PM~9448992
> *hit up slo, he's had one on the side of his shop for a while now.
> *


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 09:10 PM~9449428
> *chillin... :biggrin:
> *


same here watchin the texans WIN!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2007, 04:29 PM~9446434
> *bitch.. just tell truth..
> you know you wanna roll solo like me.
> *


SRA :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 13 2007, 09:14 PM~9449457
> *same here watchin the texans WIN!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 13 2007, 11:14 PM~9449457
> *same here watchin the texans WIN!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2007, 09:29 PM~9449566
> *x2
> *


x2 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 09:21 PM~9449499
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: i can see you highlighted the winners in my statement


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 13 2007, 09:31 PM~9449594
> *:uh:  :uh: i can see you highlighted the winners in my statement
> *


can u see this... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2007, 09:32 PM~9449605
> *can u see this... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


That's Racist :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 13 2007, 09:33 PM~9449622
> *That's Racist  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 13 2007, 10:33 PM~9449622
> *That's Racist  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 13 2007, 09:42 PM~9449719
> *x2
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2007, 10:23 PM~9448968
> *looking for 61-64 frame, rolling chassis is fine. let me know. $$$$
> *


you too puto? fk..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 13 2007, 11:15 PM~9449471
> *SRA :0  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2007, 10:47 PM~9449787
> *you too puto?    fk..
> *


for you $650.00 shipped since your probably gonna put mayo on it and try to eat it 

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 14 2007, 12:49 AM~9450345
> *for you $650.00 shipped since your probably gonna put mayo on it and try to eat it
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :uh: naw, forreal.. how much?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2007, 11:52 PM~9450364
> *:uh:     naw, forreal.. how much?
> *


:uh: says $650
canadian frame...complete rolling chassis


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2007, 11:52 PM~9450364
> *:uh:    naw, forreal.. how much?
> *


since you really want it 930.00 no tax


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 13 2007, 11:58 PM~9450397
> *since you really want it 930.00 no tax
> *


 :roflmao: is that delivered or pick up?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 13 2007, 11:59 PM~9450404
> *:roflmao: is that delivered or pick up?
> *


either ... dont matter, the pimp aint ready for no x frame.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 14 2007, 12:58 AM~9450397
> *since you really want it 930.00 no tax
> *


give you $300, right now.. delivered tonight. cash in hand.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

whoever got slo's #, tell em grown man made em offer..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

slo.. fk it.nevermind.. primo came thru wif a rusty azz 4 door for $200.. .but frame good..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 12:43 AM~9450626
> *slo.. fk it.nevermind..  primo came thru wif a rusty azz 4 door for $200.. .but frame good..
> *


Lol the primerd 4 door? With switches. Good luck with that. All my frames are virgins and usually on low mile vehicles. I wouldn trust a cut frame for nothing. Even if it was fully boxed.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2007, 05:20 PM~9446807
> *You two nkaz get a room  :uh:
> *


:nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 13 2007, 06:14 PM~9447297
> *what is your stage name? :biggrin:
> *


That nite it was chunti! Lol! I was at the pesado concert not at show palace crazy! Lo!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2007, 09:14 PM~9448849
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 13 2007, 10:14 PM~9449457
> *same here watchin the texans WIN!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: 

Someone still owes me 20 from last weeks game. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 07:16 AM~9451432
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 07:18 AM~9451434
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Someone still owes me 20 from last weeks game. :uh:
> *


ole gamblin azz


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 13 2007, 06:45 PM~9447043
> *somebody u know? contact info?
> *



ANY PICTURES OF THE SET UP & ENGINE?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 08:13 AM~9451509
> *ole gamblin azz
> *


X2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 06:05 AM~9451411
> *:nono:
> *




done.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 07:13 AM~9451509
> *ole gamblin azz
> *


Haha! Jus a lil.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 07:25 AM~9451533
> *X2
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:12 AM~9451676
> *Haha! Jus a lil.
> *


hiring a armored vehicle to go around town and collect your winnings is not "just a lil"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2007, 07:53 AM~9451609
> *done.
> *


:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:13 AM~9451679
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man its freestyle friday. slim look out for that voicemail


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 08:14 AM~9451680
> *hiring a armored vehicle to go around town and collect your winnings is not "just a lil"
> *


:roflmao: 

Shut the hell up!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:18 AM~9451698
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Shut the hell up!!!! Lol!!!
> *


you got a prob, thats all Im sayin :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 08:16 AM~9451691
> *:uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 08:19 AM~9451701
> *you got a prob, thats all Im sayin  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha! Nothin wrong with tryin to make a quick dollar. Games and fights jus happen to be more the Reg type of bet.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:24 AM~9451725
> *Hahaha! Nothin wrong with tryin to make a quick dollar. Games and fights jus happen to be more the Reg type of bet.
> *


not when you gamblin with the rent money LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:21 AM~9451705
> *:twak:
> *


Getting married nikkuh at 2:30 pm hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 08:24 AM~9451727
> *not when you gamblin with the rent money LOL
> *


Hahaha! Fool plz!!! Never that!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 09:26 AM~9451739
> *Getting married nikkuh at 2:30 pm  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 09:31 AM~9451756
> *:0  :0  hno:
> *


x2 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 08:26 AM~9451739
> *Getting married nikkuh at 2:30 pm  hno:
> *


Bout time she decided to tell you yes! Lol! That's awesome. Congrats! Where's my invite??? Lol! And where's the after party???? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:33 AM~9451761
> *Bout time she decided to tell you yes! Lol! That's awesome. Congrats! Where's my invite??? Lol! And where's the after party???? :cheesy:
> *


invites will be sent later today :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 09:34 AM~9451763
> *invites will be sent later today  :ugh:
> *


congrats man


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:33 AM~9451761
> *Bout time she decided to tell you yes! Lol! That's awesome. Congrats! Where's my invite??? Lol! And where's the after party???? :cheesy:
> *


uh, Its not a birthday party, you know that right? LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:33 AM~9451761
> *Bout time she decided to tell you yes! Lol! That's awesome. Congrats! Where's my invite??? Lol! And where's the after party???? :cheesy:
> *


after party at Baby's R Us store :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 09:40 AM~9451784
> *after party at Baby's R Us store  :twak:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shes hoping there is a bday party afterwards! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 08:34 AM~9451763
> *invites will be sent later today  :ugh:
> *


LOL cool! tell her i said congrats too! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 08:39 AM~9451778
> *uh, Its not a birthday party, you know that right? LOL
> *


no shit chino!! i got a bday party and a grad party this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 08:40 AM~9451784
> *after party at Baby's R Us store  :twak:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL

names yet??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 09:55 AM~9451831
> *no shit chino!! i got a bday party and a grad party this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 14 2007, 07:18 AM~9451434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 08:26 AM~9451739
> *Getting married nikkuh at 2:30 pm  hno:
> *




Good Luck. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny.. all these parties your always "invited to", are you considered the entertainment? if so, aint same as being invited.. more like hired. :scrutinize:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 08:26 AM~9451739
> *Getting married nikkuh at 2:30 pm  hno:
> *


OWNED


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

J/K HOMIE. CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 09:07 AM~9451910
> *groupie
> :uh:
> *


HATER! :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 09:12 AM~9451933
> *hrny..  all these parties your always "invited to", are you considered the entertainment?  if so, aint same as being invited..  more like hired.  :scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao:

fool i am a guest!!! not hired entertainment.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 10:16 AM~9451960
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fool i am a guest!!! not hired entertainment.... :biggrin:
> *


aight.. take your word for it..but if i ever go to party and see you jump out of a cake.. i'm posting pics.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 09:17 AM~9451963
> *aight.. take your word for it..but if i ever go to party and see you jump out of a cake..  i'm posting pics.
> *


you always tryna put me on blast! dayum hater.... :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

for real.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*Something is coming.* :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

spokes and juice returns???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 11:10 AM~9452670
> *spokes and juice returns???
> *



If youre down.

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2007, 11:16 AM~9452721
> *If youre down.
> 
> :0
> *


lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2007, 11:16 AM~9452721
> *If youre down.
> 
> :0
> *


lets do it! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 11:28 AM~9452785
> *lets do it! :cheesy:
> *




already.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2007, 11:30 AM~9452799
> *already.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2007, 10:53 AM~9452953
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2007, 01:08 PM~9453064
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 08:26 AM~9451739
> *Getting married nikkuh at 2:30 pm  hno:
> *


no wonder you looked all nervous at shop.jk

congrats!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 10:17 AM~9451963
> *aight.. take your word for it..but if i ever go to party and see you jump out of a cake..  i'm posting pics.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 12:28 PM~9452785
> *lets do it! :cheesy:
> *


Ill get the dental floss bikini ready!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUOTE(Hny Brn Eyz @ Dec 14 2007_@ 11:28 AM)~
> *already.
> 
> 
> *



:0 confessions friday?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Dec 14 2007, 12:29 PM~9453220
> *:0  confessions friday?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 14 2007, 01:38 PM~9453271
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 12:27 PM~9453206
> *Ill get the dental floss bikini ready!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Dec 14 2007, 12:29 PM~9453220
> *:0  confessions friday?
> *


 :roflmao: :no: 

ellie just my buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 01:53 PM~9453360
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2007, 11:08 AM~9453064
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 01:54 PM~9453366
> *:roflmao:  :no:
> 
> ellie just my buddy. :biggrin:
> *


getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 01:53 PM~9453360
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


oh, you wanted to wear one too? Bwaaaaaaaah ha ha ha :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 01:02 PM~9453414
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 02:14 PM~9453488
> *
> *


:uh: :no:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 01:54 PM~9453366
> *:roflmao:  :no:
> 
> ellie just my buddy. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 01:47 PM~9453726
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you can always tell when we aint got nothing else to talk about.. when subject is on, all of hrny's sanch's


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 01:49 PM~9453738
> *you can always tell when we aint got nothing else to talk about..  when subject is on, all of hrny's sanch's
> *


yes! LOL

so lets talk bout your sanchas....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 02:48 PM~9453729
> *:angel:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 02:51 PM~9453765
> *yes! LOL
> 
> so lets talk bout your sanchas....
> *


 :uh: don't have but 1 at the moment (remember booty call in rosenberg).. rest i stop seeing.. trying to get rid of selfish fk'n females in my life.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 04:23 PM~9454409
> *:uh:  don't have but 1 at the moment (remember booty call in rosenberg)..  rest i stop seeing.. trying to get rid of selfish fk'n females in my life.
> *


girls = $$$$

I got a 4000lbs girl at the house that likes to go topless


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 04:27 PM~9454432
> *girls = $$$$
> 
> I got a 4000lbs girl at the house that likes to go topless
> *


:uh: fk that.. 


i just stop seeing one brawd.. bitch got mad i didn't take her somewhere nicer then taqueria.. told her "fk, thats what your husbands for", i aint that *****. ain't one of those olive garden pimps.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 12:16 PM~9453134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY!! Its techno viking!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 03:23 PM~9454409
> *:uh:  don't have but 1 at the moment (remember booty call in rosenberg)..  rest i stop seeing.. trying to get rid of selfish fk'n females in my life.
> *


thats great. good luck with that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 05:04 PM~9454597
> *thats great. good luck with that.
> *


yeah.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. work got continuous overtime available.. 7am tomorrow thru midnite sunday night.. :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2007, 04:27 PM~9454432
> *girls = $$$$
> 
> I got a 4000lbs girl at the house that likes to go topless
> *


Too bad you cant get her motor runnin! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0 9000 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 14 2007, 05:57 PM~9454884
> *Too bad you cant get her motor runnin! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2007, 12:54 PM~9453366
> *:roflmao:  :no:
> 
> ellie just my buddy. :biggrin:
> *




I am.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 14 2007, 09:41 AM~9452449
> *Something is coming. :0
> *


 :0 :0 say it, say it, el chisme


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 02:29 PM~9454446
> *:uh:    fk that..
> i just stop seeing one brawd..  bitch got mad i didn't take her somewhere nicer then taqueria..  told her "fk, thats what your husbands for", i aint that *****.  ain't one of those olive garden pimps.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: olive garden ,= yumy, but i think EL TACONAZO IS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i remeber i use to hit up el taconazo after partying in downtown good ass tacos


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 08:56 PM~9456336
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 14 2007, 09:24 PM~9456512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: olive garden ,= yumy, but i think EL TACONAZO IS BETTER :biggrin:
> *


thats the shit. i used go all time to the one on fulton, when i used to stay on quitman


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 14 2007, 08:57 PM~9456693
> *thats the shit. i used go all time to the one on fulton, when i used to stay on quitman
> *


I'M GETTING HUNGRY :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2007, 09:53 PM~9456672
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2007, 09:19 PM~9456805
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: mac2lac


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Dec 14 2007, 08:38 AM~9451772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 CHISME!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2007, 12:26 AM~9457467
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mac2lac
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2007, 12:41 AM~9457539
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


chillin, how tha 4X4 commin?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2007, 02:20 AM~9457772
> *chillin, how tha 4X4 commin?
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SPOTS STILL AVAILIABLE AT LATIN FANTASY SHOW AT GEORGE R. BROWN

CAN COME IN SATURDAY AFTER 10

OR SUNDAY FROM 8 TO 10:30

SOME OF YALL AINT SHOWN UP YET :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 15 2007, 01:20 AM~9457772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch i told you not to be posting pics of my project...... :angry: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

on da grind.. 9am-1130pm today.. 9a-9pm tomorrow.. mayne..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 14 2007, 05:57 PM~9454884
> *Too bad you cant get her motor runnin! :biggrin:
> *


she an old girl that needs a new pacemaker


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

If anyone takes their kids to the George R. Brown for the Pancho Claus Toy Drive, please make sure they stop by the Los Magnificos booth for FREE crafts.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2007, 08:07 AM~9451910
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got that 40 inch lock up when u wanna nose up mac2lac :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 01:57 PM~9459526
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


its aight, i guess.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2007, 12:01 PM~9459544
> *its aight, i guess.
> *


my inserts are fresh, yours smell like ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 02:09 PM~9459587
> *my inserts are fresh, yours smell like ass
> *


and hot wings


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

whats up holyrollerz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 11:57 AM~9459526
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 15 2007, 11:57 AM~9459526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2007, 09:40 AM~9451784
> *after party at Baby's R Us store  :twak:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: congratulations guey! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 12:57 PM~9459526
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I HAVE THESE SEATS 4-SALE:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 11:57 AM~9459526
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 15 2007, 09:05 PM~9462128
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

back on da grind..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2007, 08:00 AM~9463604
> *back on da grind..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 11:11 AM~9464042
> *:uh:
> *


anybody got batteries for sale? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2007, 10:33 AM~9464133
> *anybody got batteries for sale?    :uh:
> *


batteries for what?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2007, 11:33 AM~9464133
> *anybody got batteries for sale?    :uh:
> *


 :dunno: store?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 11:39 AM~9464174
> *batteries for what?
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2007, 11:50 AM~9464242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ill sell my motorolla cell phone for 10 with out charger


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 11:59 AM~9459534
> *got that 40 inch lock up when u wanna nose up mac2lac  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 16 2007, 11:53 AM~9464275
> *:uh: ill sell my motorolla cell  phone for 10 with out charger
> *


kinda steep


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *switches4life*
whats up boiler?? u aint goin to the show today???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2007, 01:32 PM~9465103
> *2 Members: cali rydah, switches4life
> whats up boiler?? u aint goin to the show today???
> *


don't know, anybody going?, u going?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 16 2007, 01:36 PM~9465118
> *don't know, anybody going?, u going?
> *


naw i aint goin, imma sit here and drink all day.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2007, 01:37 PM~9465125
> *naw i aint goin, imma sit here and drink all day.. :biggrin:
> *


x2  the life of a SOLO RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fagalac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 02:47 PM~9465148
> *fagalac
> *


she still owes me $




rents due mother fkr'.. etc etc..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 01:47 PM~9465148
> *fagalac
> *


 :uh: aint u got some seats n shit to be puttin in???????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2007, 01:52 PM~9465165
> *she still owes me $
> rents due mother fkr'.. etc etc..
> *


 :uh: shutuphoe.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 16 2007, 02:55 PM~9465200
> *:uh: shutuphoe.
> *


broke bitch.. pay what you owe!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 16 2007, 01:53 PM~9465171
> *:uh: aint u got some seats n shit to be puttin in???????
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 02:57 PM~9465208
> *
> *


dont fit huh? only fits 68 huh? take off your hands for $100


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 16 2007, 01:46 PM~9465145
> *x2   the life of a SOLO RIDER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2007, 01:57 PM~9465210
> *dont fit huh? only fits 68 huh?  take off your hands for $100
> *


bitch you wouldnt know what to do with a real impala.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 02:27 PM~9465321
> *bitch you wouldnt know what to do with a real impala.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 03:27 PM~9465321
> *bitch you wouldnt know what to do with a real impala.
> *


ok.. $150


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2007, 03:10 PM~9465516
> *ok.. $150
> *


for 150 u can get these...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *DISTURBED*

:uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2007, 04:47 PM~9465688
> *2 Members: cali rydah, DISTURBED
> 
> :uh:
> *


2 Members: DISTURBED, *cali rydah*
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

3 Members: DISTURBED, *lone star*, cali rydah
whut up loser....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 16 2007, 03:51 PM~9465705
> *3 Members: DISTURBED, lone star, cali rydah
> whut up loser....lol
> *


man last nite just wasnt my night. on top of that, we had bad luck on the way home...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 04:58 PM~9465728
> *man last nite just wasnt my night. on top of that, we had bad luck on the way home...
> *


no shit what happen on tha way home? ham break down?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 16 2007, 03:59 PM~9465735
> *no shit what happen on tha way home? ham break down?
> *


alt went out. we was gonna call 1800 boiler, but hit up 1866 lonestar for all your roadside assistance....made it home safe so its all good.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 05:01 PM~9465742
> *alt went out. we was gonna call 1800 boiler, but hit up 1866 lonestar for all your roadside assistance....made it home safe so its all good.
> *


cool, yea he was having problems with the alt. on the way to los's, thats why he wanted me to meet him at the HEB


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 05:13 PM~9465531
> *for 150 u can get these...
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad deal for a washer and dryer combo if you dont mind putting your clothes in that....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 16 2007, 04:59 PM~9466022
> *Not a bad deal for a washer and dryer combo if you dont mind putting your clothes in that....
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Liv4lacs, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*


LMK if you're coming next week :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 14 2007, 10:24 PM~9456512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: olive garden ,= yumy, but i think EL TACONAZO IS BETTER :biggrin:
> *


The one on Long Point


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 16 2007, 04:59 PM~9466022
> *Not a bad deal for a washer and dryer combo if you dont mind putting your clothes in that....
> *


for 25$ more he can get you stuffed in the washer machine...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 07:34 PM~9466165
> *for 25$ more he can get you stuffed in the washer machine...
> *


make it happen Im good for it$ :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 07:37 PM~9466179
> *:uh:
> *


^^standard reply^^


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

its too gansta up in hurr fo' me fooz :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 16 2007, 05:56 PM~9466247
> *its too gansta up in hurr fo' me fooz :uh:
> *


sup pat i see u copped them gold 72sssss


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 16 2007, 05:38 PM~9466182
> *^^standard reply^^
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

quiet show today


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 16 2007, 06:15 PM~9466327
> *quiet show today
> *


pics???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 16 2007, 07:59 PM~9466507
> *pics???
> *


dont have none
maybe low inc or jusdeez will post some


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ernest tint shop show 
december 30th 2007
armadillo flea market

its also a dog show


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 07:58 PM~9466260
> *sup pat i see u copped them gold 72sssss
> *



thats a big 10-fo' good buddy :biggrin: 

couldn't pass up a deal like that. bitches is cleeeaann na mean. i need some deuces, swept with a chip recess. hook it up fool! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 16 2007, 07:45 PM~9466705
> *thats a big 10-fo' good buddy :biggrin:
> 
> couldn't pass up a deal like that.  bitches is cleeeaann na mean.  i need some deuces, swept with a chip recess.  hook it up fool! :biggrin:
> *


there was some on here about a week ago, gold 2 bar with white eagles. they were on ebay too.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 16 2007, 07:04 PM~9466045
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members:  Liv4lacs, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> LMK if you're coming next week :cheesy:
> *


I'LL BE THERE IF I DONT HAVE TO WORK


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 16 2007, 08:12 PM~9466569
> *august 30th 2007</span>
> armadillo flea market
> 
> ...


 :0 you own a time machine


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2007, 09:42 PM~9466897
> *:0 you own a time machine
> *


i meant december


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2007, 11:21 PM~9467025
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA, *sic713*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, cali rydah, RA-RA


sup my nigs


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

CHILLIN! WHAT IT DO HOMIE? ARE YOU ALMOST READY TO START ON EL PATRON


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 16 2007, 08:45 PM~9466705
> *thats a big 10-fo' good buddy :biggrin:
> 
> couldn't pass up a deal like that.  bitches is cleeeaann na mean.  i need some deuces, swept with a chip recess.  hook it up fool! :biggrin:
> *


i may be sellin some homie.....hit me up on pm.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 16 2007, 09:59 PM~9467251
> *CHILLIN! WHAT IT DO HOMIE? ARE YOU ALMOST READY TO START ON EL PATRON
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, lone star, mac2lac, *BloCc, RA-RA, sic713*

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 16 2007, 11:10 PM~9466973
> *i meant december
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2007, 10:03 PM~9467277
> *6 Members: cali rydah, lone star, mac2lac, BloCc, RA-RA, sic713
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 16 2007, 11:55 PM~9467236
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sic713, cali rydah, RA-RA
> sup my nigs
> *


I JUST LEFT OUT YOUR HOOD ABOUT AN HOUR AGO. B4 I GOT THE CALL TO GO DROP DICK IN SOMEONE'S DAUGTHER'S ASS........... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

wats yp?? why aint nobody talkin??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 16 2007, 10:05 PM~9467293
> *I JUST LEFT OUT YOUR HOOD ABOUT AN HOUR AGO. B4 I GOT THE CALL TO GO DROP DICK IN SOMEONE'S DAUGTHER'S ASS........... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: liar...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 12:06 AM~9467301
> *:uh: liar...
> *


DON'T HAVE TO LIE ABOUT IT HOMIE. I WAS OVER THERE ON GLENLEAF THEN HAD TO MAKE ANOTHER DROP TO ALDINE-WESTFIELD......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 16 2007, 10:09 PM~9467315
> *DON'T HAVE TO LIE ABOUT IT HOMIE. I WAS OVER THERE ON GLENLEAF THEN HAD TO MAKE ANOTHER DROP TO ALDINE-WESTFIELD......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT IT DO CALI?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 12:09 AM~9467317
> *:biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU HAVE IN HOUSE PUSSY. I HAVE TO MAKE RUNS..............  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 16 2007, 10:11 PM~9467324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: married life...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 12:13 AM~9467340
> *
> :biggrin: married life...
> *


I HAD THAT LIFE GAVE IT UP OVER 8 YEARS AGO....................... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2007, 10:06 PM~9467295
> *wats yp?? why aint nobody talkin??
> *


lets talk about when u gonna build a car. cali style...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 16 2007, 09:59 PM~9467251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea..
i just got back from katy.. droppin dick in a old hoe


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Dec 16 2007, 10:15 PM~9467361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the works... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2007, 10:17 PM~9467373
> *:0
> in the works... :biggrin:
> *


"puro rap, no snap"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 12:16 AM~9467365
> *
> oh yea..
> i just got back from katy.. droppin dick in a old hoe
> *


SON LIKE FATHER.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 10:18 PM~9467378
> *"puro rap, no snap"
> *


yea wat u just said... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 12:16 AM~9467363
> *lets talk about when u gonna build a car. cali style...
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 16 2007, 10:21 PM~9467396
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 12:17 AM~9467373
> *:0
> 
> *


 :yes: TONIGHT AT LEAST I HOOKED UP WITH TO CHICKS AND ONE COOKED DINNER FOR ME.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 16 2007, 10:22 PM~9467401
> *:yes: TONIGHT AT LEAST I HOOKED UP WITH TO CHICKS AND ONE COOKED DINNER FOR ME.........
> *


thats me on a bad day..lol... jus kidding


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 16 2007, 10:21 PM~9467396
> *:0
> *


it time to put these no ridin post whores on blast....



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 17 2007, 12:22 AM~9467401
> *:yes: TONIGHT AT LEAST I HOOKED UP WITH TO CHICKS AND ONE COOKED DINNER FOR ME.........
> *


did you mooch off their beer like them boys in Dallas say you do?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT UP LONE STAR??? GUTS LOOK GOOD! NICE TO SEE WHAT FRANKIE CAN DO WHEN HE IS NOT ON LAYITLOW TALKIN SHIT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 10:24 PM~9467415
> *it time to put these no ridin post whores on blast....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2007, 12:24 AM~9467416
> *did you mooch off their beer like them boys in Dallas say you do?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I BOUGHT THEM BOYS BEER TOO.......... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 12:23 AM~9467410
> *thats me on a bad day..lol... jus kidding
> *


BEEN HAVING A BEEN FOR THE PAST COUPLE OF WEEKS. LS ON HOUSE ARREST.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 16 2007, 10:24 PM~9467423
> *WHAT UP LONE STAR??? GUTS LOOK GOOD! NICE TO SEE WHAT FRANKIE CAN DO WHEN HE IS NOT ON LAYITLOW TALKIN SHIT
> *


thanks homie. im happy with them. just waiting on carpet. hopefully ill be at mambo's next time it goes down...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Dec 16 2007, 10:28 PM~9467446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 12:28 AM~9467448
> *thanks homie. im happy with them. just waiting on carpet. hopefully ill be at mambo's next time it goes down...
> *


Car looks good! hope to see you there....... you are the only dude that i know that has the best of both worlds 4x4 and a low low. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 12:30 AM~9467458
> *:0
> 
> *


TIME TO WORK ON SOMETHING ELSE.............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 16 2007, 10:32 PM~9467475
> *TIME TO WORK ON SOMETHING ELSE.............
> *


the same project u told me about?? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 12:32 AM~9467472
> *Car looks good! hope to see you there....... you are the only dude that i know that has the best of both worlds 4x4 and a low low. :biggrin:
> *


HE'S NOT THE ONLY ONE HOMIE. IT'S ANOTHER 4X4 COMING SOON AS THEM FUCKERS GET OFF THERE ASS........... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

mayne 4x4s takin over in this bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 16 2007, 10:19 PM~9467385
> *SON LIKE FATHER.............. :thumbsup:
> *


true...
chick cook for me twice, made me desert 3 times.. im so full...

and she older than you


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 12:34 AM~9467483
> *the same project u told me about??  :0
> *


NAW HE WAS TAKING TO LONG SO I TOLD HIM HE CAN KEPT IT AND I'LL KEEP MY CAR. PLUS HE'S STILL NOT FINISH GETTING THAT CAR TO RUN.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 16 2007, 10:35 PM~9467485
> *HE'S NOT THE ONLY ONE HOMIE. IT'S ANOTHER 4X4 COMING SOON AS THEM FUCKERS GET OFF THERE ASS........... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


we talking about trucks homie. not luxury sports on 15x8's


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 17 2007, 12:35 AM~9467485
> *HE'S NOT THE ONLY ONE HOMIE. IT'S ANOTHER 4X4 COMING SOON AS THEM FUCKERS GET OFF THERE ASS........... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


BUT HE IS THE ONLY ONE WITH A STICKER ON THE BACK GLASS THAT SAY"

MY CUSIN IS ALSO MY SISTER!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 16 2007, 10:36 PM~9467491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 another top secret project in the works?? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 17 2007, 12:36 AM~9467488
> *mayne 4x4s takin over in this bitch
> *


 :biggrin: IF YOU WANT ONE I HAVE A HOMIE THAT IS SELLIN A K5 BLAZER FOR $1200. DON'T HAVE A TOP BUT I'LL HOOK YOU UP WITH ONE FOR FREE........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 12:36 AM~9467491
> *true...
> chick cook for me twice, made me desert 3 times.. im so full...
> 
> ...


hmmmmmm..... _a_m_n_ .... hmmm.......

"can i have a *c* please?"


:scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 12:36 AM~9467491
> *true...
> chick cook for me twice, made me desert 3 times.. im so full...
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE WAY TO GO.............. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 12:38 AM~9467499
> *we talking about trucks homie. not luxury sports on 15x8's
> *


TALKIN ABOUT TRUCKS TO. ARE YOU MAD BECUZ I HAVE TAKEN YOU FOR A RIDE IN THE LS........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 12:38 AM~9467502
> *another top secret project in the works?? :0
> *


NAW.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 12:38 AM~9467500
> *BUT HE IS THE ONLY ONE WITH A STICKER ON THE BACK GLASS THAT SAY"
> 
> MY CUSIN IS ALSO MY SISTER!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 16 2007, 10:45 PM~9467526
> *NAW.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 12:50 AM~9467539
> *
> *


MY PARTS TRUCK 77 K5 BLAZER:









PARTS GOING ON THE 67 SCOUT:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Dec 16 2007, 08:12 PM~9466569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

DONT YOU MEAN YOUR THE PARKING LOT PIMP! AT GOLDEN CORRAL!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 16 2007, 11:10 PM~9467627
> *DONT YOU MEAN YOUR THE PARKING LOT PIMP! AT GOLDEN CORRAL!
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 01:05 AM~9467604
> *
> maybe..but you still had to do the dance to get some pussy.. olive garden pimps takin over.
> 
> ...


I'LL LET THE OLIVE GARGEN PIMPS HAVE IT BECUZ THAT SHIT IS NASTY..... :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 01:10 AM~9467627
> *DONT YOU MEAN YOUR THE PARKING LOT PIMP! AT GOLDEN CORRAL!
> *


IF HE'S NOT THERE HE'S PARKING LOT PIMPIN AT THE TACO STAND.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 12:10 AM~9467627
> *DONT YOU MEAN YOUR THE PARKING LOT PIMP! AT GOLDEN CORRAL!
> *


i'll feed a bitch some hot wings or taqueria, for some azz..but thats far as i go.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 01:16 AM~9467660
> *i'll feed a bitch some hot wings or taqueria, for some azz..but thats far as i go.
> *


SEE THAT'S WERE YOU ARE FUCKIN UP AT. YOU ONLY TO FEED THEM DICK.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 01:16 AM~9467660
> *i'll feed a bitch some hot wings or taqueria, for some azz..but thats far as i go.
> *


 :biggrin: 

WHERE DO YOU TAKE THEM ON THE FIRST DATE?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 01:16 AM~9467660
> *i'll feed a bitch some hot wings or taqueria, for some azz..but thats far as i go.
> *


SEE THAT'S WERE YOU ARE FUCKIN UP AT. YOU ONLY TO FEED THEM DICK.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 17 2007, 01:19 AM~9467678
> *SEE THAT'S WERE YOU ARE FUCKIN UP AT. YOU ONLY TO FEED THEM DICK.
> *


HE CANT IT WOULD BE A LITE LUNCH! THEY WOULD BE PISSED OFF AND NOT GIVE NO PUSSY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 12:19 AM~9467672
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WHERE DO YOU TAKE THEM ON THE FIRST DATE?
> *


two-for-tues's at wings-n-more.. they like that romantic shit.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 01:26 AM~9467702
> *two-for-tues's at wings-n-more..  they like that romantic shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 01:21 AM~9467687
> *HE CANT IT WOULD BE A LITE LUNCH! THEY WOULD BE PISSED OFF AND NOT GIVE NO PUSSY
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2007, 11:04 PM~9467285
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2007, 04:01 PM~9465742
> *alt went out. we was gonna call 1800 boiler, but hit up 1866 lonestar for all your roadside assistance....made it home safe so its all good.
> *


fo sho!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 16 2007, 10:24 PM~9467423
> *WHAT UP LONE STAR??? GUTS LOOK GOOD! NICE TO SEE WHAT FRANKIE CAN DO WHEN HE IS NOT ON LAYITLOW TALKIN SHIT
> *


:biggrin: :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 17 2007, 08:40 AM~9468370
> *:biggrin: :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin mondays... :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB 5YR ANNIVERSARY PARTY
FEB. 2ND 2008
***LEGENDS SPORTS BAR & GRILL***
9PM-2AM
12343 MURPHY ROAD STAFFORD TX*


POOL TABLES, OUTDOOR PATIO, BAR. DANCE FLOOR.. WE WILL HAVE A DJ..BRING YALLS LOLO'S WE WILL HAVE A VIP SECTION FOR ALL THE LOLO'S IN THE PARKING LOT
WE RENTED OUT THE PLACE..SO EVERYONE IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY IS WELCOME!!!!!!! NO DRESS CODE...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2007, 10:41 PM~9467513
> *hmmmmmm.....  _a_m_n_ ....  hmmm.......
> 
> "can i have a c please?"
> ...


im lost ass fk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a bar no dress code and vip parking for lowlows.....hmmmmm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 17 2007, 08:57 AM~9468613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought legends was a skrip club? :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 17 2007, 09:31 AM~9468497
> *:angry:
> *


gay........... thats gayer............ thats all kinds of gayness :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2007, 10:50 AM~9469602
> *gay........... thats gayer............ thats all kinds of gayness  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no, this is gay


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 10:53 AM~9469626
> *no, this is gay
> 
> 
> ...


x2 especially when you are 6'8 doin it.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 11:45 AM~9469916
> *x2 especially when you are 6'8 doin it.... :biggrin:
> *


agreed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 17 2007, 09:57 AM~9468613
> *fkin mondays... :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anal sword..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

meat saber....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


NO.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, BAYTOWNSLC,* DISTURBED*
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:20 PM~9470991
> *3 Members: cali rydah, BAYTOWNSLC, DISTURBED
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


whats tha word big bird....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 17 2007, 03:23 PM~9471001
> *whats tha word big bird....
> *


chillin.. bout to go to the airport...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:24 PM~9471008
> *chillin.. bout to go to the airport...
> *


oh yea....thats cool, u leaving or picking someone up?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 17 2007, 03:26 PM~9471020
> *oh yea....thats cool, u leaving or picking someone up?
> *


picking someone up...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats goin down in pasadena...is that spot open for me yet?? i need to get that frame over there already....


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:26 PM~9471028
> *picking someone up...
> *


cool cool....cant wait for the holidays to be ova wit....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 17 2007, 03:29 PM~9471044
> *cool cool....cant wait for the holidays to be ova wit....
> *


x2


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:28 PM~9471036
> *whats goin down in pasadena...is that spot open for me yet?? i need to get that frame over there already....
> *


well the 77 is gone....and im not sure how much longer nes has on the truck...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 17 2007, 03:30 PM~9471048
> *well the 77 is gone....and im not sure how much longer nes has on the truck...
> *


nes can take his time he said if he is not finished by the week of xmas then i get a free paint job... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:31 PM~9471055
> *nes can take his time he said if he is not finished by the week of xmas then i get a free paint job... :biggrin:
> *


well there u go....but it shouldnt be to much longer, then u can slide tha frame right in


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 17 2007, 03:33 PM~9471065
> *well there u go....but it shouldnt be to much longer, then u can slide tha frame right in
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:34 PM~9471072
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

well im still waiting for a spot so i can build a car.... :uh: :uh: until then i will just hit rara's switch... :biggrin: matter of fact bring the monte to my house rara... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:37 PM~9471100
> *well im still waiting for a spot so i can build a car.... :uh:  :uh:  until then i will just hit rara's switch... :biggrin: matter of fact bring the monte to my house rara... :biggrin:
> *


well i guess when the truck is out of there u will have ur spot....then its time for u to put in work and get dirty...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 17 2007, 03:39 PM~9471112
> *well i guess when the truck is out of there u will have ur spot....then its time for u to put in work and get dirty...
> *


 :angry: or u guys can do it for me... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:40 PM~9471121
> *:angry: or u guys can do it for me... :biggrin:
> *


lol, hey its not mines....lol j/p.....i kno u just gonna do what u always do, point fingers with one hand and have ur drank in tha other....lol, ill make sure to stock up on some orange juice and stuff.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 17 2007, 03:44 PM~9471136
> *lol, hey its not mines....lol j/p.....i kno u just gonna do what u always do, point fingers with one hand and have ur drank in tha other....lol, ill make sure to stock up on some orange juice and stuff.
> *


 :biggrin: naw imma get dirty with this one...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 04:54 PM~9471183
> *:biggrin: naw imma get dirty with this one...
> *


cool cool, sounds like a plan


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 17 2007, 04:03 PM~9471237
> *cool cool, sounds like a plan
> *


 :biggrin: ...im out gotta go sit in traffic...ill be back on later...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 05:37 PM~9471100
> *well im still waiting for a spot so i can build a car.... :uh:  :uh:  until then i will just hit rara's switch... :biggrin: matter of fact bring the monte to my house rara... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :loco:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 12:53 PM~9469626
> *no, this is gay
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT UP HOE


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RA-RA, *sic713,* mac2lac, *cali rydah,* RAGALAC

uffin: / :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup lil negras


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 06:59 PM~9471530
> *sup lil negras
> *


DONT YOU GOT SUM ORANGE PEEL TO BE WETSANDING SUCKAAAAAAAA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2007, 05:10 PM~9471579
> *DONT YOU GOT SUM ORANGE PEEL TO BE WETSANDING SUCKAAAAAAAA
> *


did that already... and my clearing has gotton better

shouldnt you be at dance practice.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 07:24 PM~9471632
> *did that already... and my clearing has gotton better
> 
> shouldnt you be at dance practice.
> *


DONT NEED DANCE PRACTICE I CAN WALSE WITH THE BEST OF EM ASK YOGIRL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what the fuck is walse


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 07:42 PM~9471708
> *what the fuck is walse
> *


 :uh: WHO THA FUCK PULLED YO CHAIN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 17 2007, 05:37 PM~9471686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2007, 05:43 PM~9471712
> *:uh:  WHO THA FUCK PULLED YO CHAIN
> *


club foul


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 07:43 PM~9471716
> *who, cochina?
> :dunno:
> *


YEA IT SEEMS THEY BEEN GEETIN THE BLACK GUY CONFUSED WITH THE DARK GUY...U ALL IN LOVE WITH COCHINA AND ****** GETTIN IT TWISTED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2007, 05:47 PM~9471738
> *YEA IT SEEMS THEY BEEN GEETIN THE BLACK GUY CONFUSED WITH THE DARK GUY...U ALL IN LOVE WITH COCHINA AND ****** GETTIN IT TWISTED
> *


short guy tall guy


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

LONE STAR LIKE THE STICKER ON THE BACK WINDO OF THE 4X4


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 07:45 PM~9471729
> *club foul
> *


INDIVIDUAL OUT OF BOUNDS


----------



## MELMEL2222 (Dec 18, 2007)

check it out tell your boys check out my post melmel2222,Dallas,TX. http://dallas.craigslist.org/bik/511980599.html 1976 swhinn4/sale clik link for pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELMEL2222_@Dec 17 2007, 05:57 PM~9471854
> *check it out tell your boys check out my post                  melmel2222,Dallas,TX.                          http://dallas.craigslist.org/bik/511980599.html                              1976 swhinn4/sale clik link for pics
> *


rip off... not even a real schwinn


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 09:34 AM~9469178
> *a bar no dress code and vip parking for lowlows.....hmmmmm
> *


yes sir....im trying to get all the ex members to come to the party..ill have a flyer soon for more details...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2007, 07:16 PM~9472504
> *
> *


wuz up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 17 2007, 09:18 PM~9472517
> *wuz up
> *


aqui nomas getting ready to hit the stores again.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 10:11 AM~9469398
> *slacker
> i thought legends was a skrip club?  :dunno:
> *


Thats legends butt naked on RICHMOND AVE foo....
THIS IS LEGENDS SPORTS BAR & GRILL ON MURPHY RD. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 09:19 PM~9472532
> *2 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


WHAT UP CALI!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 07:36 PM~9472650
> *<center>
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

PHOTOBUCKET PROBLEMS STILL A ROOKIE AT IT


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

HAD A LONG TALK WITH RON FROM BMH TODAY GOT SOME INSIDE SHIT HOMIE TOP SECRETE :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 07:39 PM~9472689
> *PHOTOBUCKET PROBLEMS STILL A ROOKIE AT IT
> *


 :uh: use tinypic


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 07:40 PM~9472695
> *HAD A LONG TALK WITH RON FROM BMH TODAY GOT SOME INSIDE SHIT HOMIE TOP SECRETE :biggrin:
> *


SECRETS DONT MAKE FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 07:40 PM~9472695
> *HAD A LONG TALK WITH RON FROM BMH TODAY GOT SOME INSIDE SHIT HOMIE TOP SECRETE :biggrin:
> *


well call him back and ask him how to spell secret...nevermind i just hooked you up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *switches4life*, RA-RA, RAGALAC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 17 2007, 08:20 PM~9472542
> *Thats legends butt naked on RICHMOND AVE foo....
> THIS IS LEGENDS SPORTS BAR & GRILL ON MURPHY RD.  :uh:
> *


i'll be at the butt naked one then.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 09:42 PM~9472711
> *well call him back and ask him how to spell secret...nevermind i just hooked you up
> *


BITCH!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 17 2007, 07:46 PM~9472751
> *BITCH!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..its that time of year again.. time to decide on new slogan for '08.. previous one was Real Talk '07, by da way..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 05:24 PM~9471632
> *did that already... and my clearing has gotton better
> 
> shouldnt you be at dance practice.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 07:53 PM~9472806
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2007, 05:37 PM~9471686
> *DONT NEED DANCE PRACTICE I CAN WALSE WITH THE BEST OF EM ASK YOGIRL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ya two crazy :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 07:54 PM~9472815
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ya two crazy :biggrin:
> *


they are in love...love hate relationship they got.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 17 2007, 06:24 PM~9471632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. gurl prolly gonna get chunky many times of she gets offered Olive Garden.. aint saying names though. :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 07:45 PM~9472737
> *4 Members: cali rydah, switches4life, RA-RA, RAGALAC
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP CALYI AKA(PRO SWITCHMAN,) sy, THE SHOW AT THE ARMADILLO ON THE 30TH IS GOING TO HAVE , (HOP,HOP,HOP!!!! CONTEST!!! HELL YEAH :cheesy: :cheesy: , SO 4 ALL U SINGLE PUMPERS, ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!!  I'M CALLING OUT A COUPLE OF DOUBLES MY SELF TOO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 09:00 PM~9472860
> *WHAT UP CALYI AKA(PRO SWITCHMAN,) sy, THE SHOW AT THE ARMADILLO ON THE 30TH IS GOING TO HAVE , (HOP,HOP,HOP!!!! CONTEST!!! HELL YEAH :cheesy:  :cheesy: , SO 4 ALL U SINGLE PUMPERS, ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!!  I'M CALLING OUT A COUPLE OF DOUBLES MY SELF TOO
> *


was that you on your porch earlier? was coming from liquor world.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 08:00 PM~9472860
> *WHAT UP CALYI AKA(PRO SWITCHMAN,) sy, THE SHOW AT THE ARMADILLO ON THE 30TH IS GOING TO HAVE , (HOP,HOP,HOP!!!! CONTEST!!! HELL YEAH :cheesy:  :cheesy: , SO 4 ALL U SINGLE PUMPERS, ONCE AGAIN IT'S ON!!  I'M CALLING OUT A COUPLE OF DOUBLES MY SELF TOO
> *


whats up boiler (aka mr. on the bumperrrr) let me know more details i will roll through... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 07:55 PM~9472826
> *they are in love...love hate relationship they got.. :0
> *


 :0 :loco: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 08:02 PM~9472875
> *:0  :loco:  :yes:
> *


its crazy bcuz they argueing over nothin..sic cant paint and slim cant dance.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 09:03 PM~9472884
> *its crazy bcuz they argueing over nothin..sic cant paint and slim cant dance.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 08:04 PM~9472888
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 08:00 PM~9472867
> *was that you on your porch earlier?  was coming from liquor world.
> *


not me, maybe el pinche sancho :angry: :biggrin: , boy u making liquor world to get success in busnss


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 07:46 PM~9472744
> *i'll be at the butt naked one then.
> *


hope you crash on the way up there.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 17 2007, 08:06 PM~9472902
> *hope you crash on the way up there.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 08:03 PM~9472884
> *its crazy bcuz they argueing over nothin..sic cant paint and slim cant dance.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: , but i seen sic get down on them kandies, and i seen slim dance that snoop dogydog dance too :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 17 2007, 09:05 PM~9472894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i do, i'll get tow truck driver to drop me off at your party.. so we can box, for jinx'n me. :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 08:06 PM~9472909
> *:0
> *


wuz up bro..u and your homies are welcome to chill with Empire family that night..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 08:09 PM~9472929
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , but i seen sic get down  on them kandies, and i seen slim dance that snoop dogydog dance too :biggrin:
> *


well i seen sic fuck up some candies and i seen slim fuck up the souljah boy dance... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 09:05 PM~9472894
> *not me, maybe el pinche sancho :angry:  :biggrin: , boy u making liquor world to get success in busnss
> *


 :0 i aint mean to start no trouble. if it makes you feel better.. kinda looked like you. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 17 2007, 08:09 PM~9472932
> *wuz up bro..u and your homies are welcome to chill with Empire family that night..
> *


 :biggrin: i will be there... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 08:09 PM~9472930
> *da indian dude knows my name, and what i smoke..  that bad?  :angry:
> if i do, i'll get tow truck driver to drop me off at your party..  so we can box, for jinx'n me.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hope you choke on hotwing!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 09:10 PM~9472935
> *well i seen sic fuck up some candies and i seen slim fuck up the souljah boy dance... :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 17 2007, 09:11 PM~9472943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hope you choke on hotwing!!!! :biggrin:
> *


reminds me.. i'm hungry.. be back


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 08:11 PM~9472947
> *pics or it didn't happen.
> *


i actually have it on video..***** was off beat like a muthafucka... :biggrin: but since i dont wanna upload it... it didnt happen... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 08:10 PM~9472935
> *well i seen sic fuck up some candies and i seen slim fuck up the souljah boy dance... :biggrin:
> *


SOULJAH BOY DANCE :roflmao: :roflmao: , WHERES SLIM ANYWAYS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 08:13 PM~9472966
> *SOULJAH BOY DANCE :roflmao:  :roflmao: , WHERES SLIM ANYWAYS
> *


probably at home in the mirror practicing... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 08:12 PM~9472953
> *reminds me.. i'm hungry..  be back
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 09:15 PM~9472977
> *probably at home in the mirror practicing... :0
> *


dancing and saying "imma show them ******"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 08:15 PM~9472977
> *probably at home in the mirror practicing... :0
> *


he sgot a mirror that tall? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 08:16 PM~9472984
> *dancing and saying "imma show them ******"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 08:16 PM~9472984
> *dancing and saying "imma show them ******"
> *


naw he sayin..superman that white hoe.. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 08:17 PM~9472997
> *he sgot a mirror that tall? :biggrin:
> *


he got two regular ones duct taped together to make one tall one.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 08:19 PM~9473010
> *naw he sayin..superman that white hoe.. :biggrin:
> he got two regular ones duct taped together to make one tall one.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aww man, can't wait 4 slim to see this shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 08:21 PM~9473038
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: aww man, can't wait 4 slim to see this shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 07:52 PM~9472800
> *ok..its that time of year again..  time to decide on new slogan for '08..    previous one was Real Talk '07, by da way..
> 
> 
> *


"Square bizness 08"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 09:22 PM~9473050
> *"Square bizness 08"
> *


naw,thats stupid


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 08:22 PM~9473050
> *"Square bizness 08"
> *


  take it to mambos next time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 08:36 PM~9473147
> *naw,thats stupid
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2007, 08:39 PM~9473171
> * take it to mambos next time
> *


im tryin, but with christmas and taxes due next month, its hard out here on a pimp...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

deez nuts 08

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 09:40 PM~9473180
> *im tryin, but with christmas and taxes due next month, its hard out here on a pimp...
> *


if its hard for a pimp, must be even worse on you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 08:43 PM~9473202
> *if its hard for a pimp, must be even worse on you.
> *


i dont pimp. i leave that up to you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i aint a pimp at all. just have pimp tendencies, like slappin bitches.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all yall can kiss my ass


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 09:47 PM~9473241
> *i aint a pimp at all.  just have pimp tendencies, like slappin bitches.
> *



:uh: bitch all you slappin is your lips on hot wings and hot pockets........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 08:49 PM~9473261
> *all yall can kiss my ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 09:49 PM~9473261
> *all yall can kiss my ass
> *



that's it....i'm takin off my crooked pinstripes....that's if there are any left after this hard rain........ :biggrin: .....

what's up count chocula......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 17 2007, 08:52 PM~9473289
> *that's it....i'm takin off my crooked pinstripes....that's if there are any left after this hard rain........ :biggrin: .....
> 
> what's up count chocula......
> *


when u ready to get them redone.. i know a guy...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 17 2007, 08:52 PM~9473289
> *that's it....i'm takin off my crooked pinstripes....that's if there are any left after this hard rain........ :biggrin: .....
> 
> what's up count chocula......
> *


lmfao.. you retarded..
im chillin foo..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 09:56 PM~9473339
> *when u ready to get them redone.. i know a guy...
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: that's the same guy that cut's danny's hair and says he looks good in clown makeup....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 17 2007, 10:29 PM~9473688
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: that's the same guy that cut's danny's hair and says he looks good in clown makeup....
> *


don't get me mixed up in this shit, just cause your pinstripe flew off when you were 4x4'n puto.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Dec 17 2007, 09:29 PM~9473688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 10:33 PM~9473732
> *:0
> :0
> *


we still aint seen tunk pics from his lac yet. is all i'm saying. must not be worth showing off..namean.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 17 2007, 10:40 PM~9473793
> *mest up
> *


mest up = SNJ subscriptions


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 10:41 PM~9473808
> *mest up = SNJ subscriptions
> *



no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 17 2007, 10:43 PM~9473818
> *no
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry9473842


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 17 2007, 09:36 PM~9473761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 10:46 PM~9473848
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry9473842
> *



nah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 08:56 PM~9473339
> *when u ready to get them redone.. i know a guy...
> 
> 
> ...


hardy har harrr


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 10:02 PM~9473997
> *hardy har harrr
> 
> 
> ...


neither one of the ****** was lying... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 10:07 PM~9474056
> *neither one of the ****** was lying... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


so u like gay dude in green scream ya name when you buttsecks them.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 10:22 PM~9474198
> *so u like gay dude in green scream ya name when you buttsecks them.
> *


:uh: :uh: and u like drawing crooked lines and tellin people u gettin better...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 10:23 PM~9474205
> *:uh:  :uh: and u like drawing crooked lines and tellin people u gettin better...
> *


hell yea..wait till i do your car..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 10:32 PM~9474294
> *hell yea..wait till i do your car..
> *


i think ill pass now.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 10:34 PM~9474313
> *i think ill pass now.... :biggrin:
> *


yea right.. im a have fart juice and crooked lines all over that bitch..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 10:37 PM~9474339
> *yea right.. im a have fart juice and crooked lines all over that bitch..
> *


just like all the other cars and bikes u have painted... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 10:38 PM~9474360
> *just like all the other cars and bikes u have painted... :biggrin:
> *


no fart juice.. 
thats an extra charge


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 10:45 PM~9474416
> *no fart juice..
> thats an extra charge
> *


thats nasty...and u are proud of the fact that u can produce fart juice... i knew u had issues... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2007, 10:48 PM~9474455
> *thats nasty...and u are proud of the fact that u can produce fart juice... i knew u had issues... :uh:
> *


hahaa...
ill pour some in ya cup next time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2007, 10:52 PM~9474487
> *hahaa...
> ill pour some in ya cup next time
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll ****** aint real.. all this yappin ya'll do.. i just got call from a jealous husband.. man said he on way over.. i'm going back to front porch wif da shoty.. hope that ***** do come thru.. you'll catch me on abc13.com tomorrow.. deuce..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sucka-fo-love.. still aint showed.. keep ya'll updated.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. he showed.. man had kids in back seat of da civic.. pulled shoty on em.. drove off like skurred bitch wif kids crying.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2007, 12:01 AM~9474887
> *pics
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2007, 01:01 AM~9474887
> *pics
> *


hard to hold a shoty and take pics..but lemme call that ***** back over here..see what i can do.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 17 2007, 10:32 PM~9473714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah.....not worthy.....not done yet.....  ......but i do have solenoid blocks and CHROME return lines...... :biggrin: 

post pics of ANY progress on your bucket.......with yo 6 optima wantin to buy ass....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Dec 18 2007, 07:56 AM~9475575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no shoes country azz, looks like mac2lac.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 18 2007, 09:50 AM~9475979
> *no shoes country azz, looks like mac2lac.
> *



:uh: of course it can't be you......the kid is running.....and of course pullin a gun on a man with his kids is so big.....loser.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*****NEW DATE JAN. 20TH 2008*****

*10AM-5PM*

*MORE INFO...(832-213-8219)  *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2007, 10:00 AM~9475761
> *bitch you crooked line mafia too.....so shut yo trap....
> 
> nah.....not worthy.....not done yet.....  ......but i do have solenoid blocks and CHROME return lines...... :biggrin:
> ...


dont you remmember what happend to you at the los magnificos show some years back with them shits......still aint learn yo lesson i see.....shur hate to see that lac you work so hard on go up in flames..........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2007, 11:46 PM~9474822
> *ha.. he showed..  man had kids in back seat of da civic..    pulled shoty on em..  drove off like skurred bitch wif kids crying.
> *


 :uh now wat was the name of the movie u seen that on??????????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 18 2007, 12:10 PM~9476693
> *dont you remmember what happend to you at the los magnificos show some years back with them shits......still aint learn yo lesson i see.....shur hate to see that lac you work so hard on go up in flames..........
> *



was too much juice through em....just runnin them on my back pumps....4 batts on each side.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

HOW DO I DELETE THIS NAME HERe?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 18 2007, 11:10 AM~9476082
> *was up cali
> *


sup Roller!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 18 2007, 09:10 AM~9476082
> *was up cali
> *


whats up?? :biggrin: whats goin on this weekend???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 18 2007, 02:07 PM~9477064
> *sup Roller!
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2007, 02:11 PM~9477089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slim & the prez


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2007, 12:38 PM~9477269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2007, 09:53 AM~9475998
> *:uh: of course it can't be you......the kid is running.....and of course pullin a gun on a man with his kids is so big.....loser.....
> *


he brought em(think they had to show em where i live,cause they been to crib before), ain't my fault.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2007, 01:38 PM~9477269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

SnJ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 18 2007, 04:46 PM~9478621
> *SnJ
> *


never heard of it


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2007, 02:38 PM~9477269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: his usual response.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 18 2007, 05:13 PM~9479187
> *:uh:  his usual response.
> *


no comeback bcuz that shit is funny... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2007, 05:39 PM~9212115
> *Hrnybrneyz some choniez</span>, Sin7 some new lies, Pigchunks another six pack of Milwakee's Best, Burqueruka a new paintjob since her man can't hook it up.  :cheesy:
> 
> Signed,
> ...


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

can you identify this 'heavy-set' layitlow member? :0 











and whut the hell he is doin?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, *RA-RA*

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 18 2007, 10:52 PM~9480759
> *3 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, RA-RA
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RA-RA, LONE STAR :thumbsdown:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 18 2007, 04:38 PM~9478149
> *
> *




WHAT UP CALI! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 18 2007, 09:25 PM~9481003
> *
> 
> WHAT UP CALI! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i should have bought a hardtop :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 18 2007, 08:18 PM~9480497
> *can you identify this 'heavy-set' layitlow member?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


fluffy


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2007, 11:34 PM~9481077
> *i should have bought a hardtop  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 18 2007, 09:36 PM~9481098
> *:dunno:
> *


whats up ese ??? or whatever u are.... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

whats up whats up i said whats up!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 18 2007, 09:38 PM~9481119
> *whats up whats up i said whats up!
> *


gas prices.. :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 18 2007, 09:39 PM~9481128
> *gas prices.. :biggrin:
> *


hell ya... be happy it aint the alcohol goin up...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 18 2007, 09:36 PM~9481098
> *:dunno:
> *


tryin to pick out a color for a top is like big pimp trying to decide between pepperoni or hamburger hot pocket...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 18 2007, 09:41 PM~9481142
> *hell ya... be happy it aint the alcohol goin up...
> *


 :biggrin: dont jinx it....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 18 2007, 09:42 PM~9481153
> *:biggrin:  dont jinx it....
> *


jinx jinx jinx jinx jinx


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slim???? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 18 2007, 09:51 PM~9481231
> *jinx jinx jinx jinx jinx
> *


when i go to specs and hennessy has gone up in price... remember u are paying me the difference... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 18 2007, 09:54 PM~9481261
> *when i go to specs and hennessy has gone up in price... remember u are paying me the difference... :biggrin:
> *


yeh yeh yeh.. i just got a big bottle of hennessy from work for FREE!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 18 2007, 09:55 PM~9481276
> *yeh yeh yeh.. i just got a big bottle of hennessy from work for FREE!!!!
> *


well give it to me for xmas.. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

here you go danny...i found a pic of the install process.....this is how it looked while testing....will be posting finished pics when done.....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 18 2007, 09:56 PM~9481281
> *well give it to me for xmas.. :biggrin:
> *


did say which xmas... too late for this year...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 18 2007, 10:03 PM~9481353
> *did say which xmas... too late for this year...
> *


aight have it for me on new year's..2008 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2007, 09:42 PM~9481151
> *tryin to pick out a color for a top is like big pimp trying to decide between pepperoni or hamburger hot pocket...
> *


COME ON NOW KENNY CANT BE THAT HARD NOW?????????????? QUIT PROCRASTINATIN AND PUT DAT BITCH ON DA ROAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 18 2007, 11:55 PM~9481276
> *yeh yeh yeh.. i just got a big bottle of hennessy from work for FREE!!!!
> *


5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RA-RA, *BLOCC mac2lac, lvlikeg, RAGALAC

:uh:*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2007, 10:02 PM~9481340
> *here you go danny...i found a pic of the install process.....this is how it looked while testing....will be posting finished pics when done.....
> 
> 
> ...


wow what kind of pumps are they.....




















































































































please change the backing plates.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2007, 11:05 PM~9481382
> *wow what kind of pumps are they.....
> please change the backing plates.....
> *



nah....better than having some puppy on my backing plate....or SUPERFLY.....been down with CCE since 97.....great customer service and products.....and the only backing plate i'm gonna change is the one for the piston...got it...just haven't put it in yet.....gonna try with the FUERTE first.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2007, 10:02 PM~9481340
> *here you go danny...i found a pic of the install process.....this is how it looked while testing....will be posting finished pics when done.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
MIKE SAID HE COMING 4 DA FLEETWOOD CROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2007, 10:10 PM~9481421
> *nah....better than having some puppy on my backing plate....or SUPERFLY.....been down with CCE since 97.....great customer service and products.....and the only backing plate i'm gonna change is the one for the piston...got it...just haven't put it in yet.....gonna try with the FUERTE first.....
> *


uh yeah


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2007, 10:10 PM~9481421
> *nah....better than having some puppy on my backing plate....or SUPERFLY.....been down with CCE since 97.....great customer service and products.....and the only backing plate i'm gonna change is the one for the piston...got it...just haven't put it in yet.....gonna try with the FUERTE first.....
> *



CANT FUCK WIT DAT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 18 2007, 11:13 PM~9481461
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> MIKE SAID HE COMING 4 DA FLEETWOOD CROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 nah.....just a lil somethin to go up and down....and still be able to put it on the highway......testin pressure on them daytons with cooper trendsetter II's..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*
:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RA-RA, cali rydah :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 18 2007, 10:20 PM~9481537
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RA-RA, cali rydah :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 18 2007, 11:15 PM~9481476
> *CANT FUCK WIT DAT
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

BIG PIMP.....SUPAFLY......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 18 2007, 10:42 PM~9481151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. you really showed me. :ugh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 12:23 AM~9481558
> *:roflmao:  :scrutinize:
> *


from *H-town* to *Cali *just like Robert Horry


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 18 2007, 11:59 PM~9482195
> *from H-town to Cali just like Robert Horry
> *


you are from cali to htown just like me... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 02:17 AM~9482263
> *you are from cali to htown just like me... :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 19 2007, 12:21 AM~9482281
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


u know how we do... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just wanted to let you guys and gals know....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 02:07 AM~9482652
> *just wanted to let you guys and gals know....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0
One more item to add to my Christmas list!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

do it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 12:47 AM~9482133
> *stupid..    fajita hot pockets way to go.    :uh:
> wow.. you really showed me.  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: YOU KEEP BUGGIN LIKE A FEMALE SO I SHOWED YOU.......TOLD YO ASS IT WASN'T DONE......NOW POST SOME PICS OF *ANY* PROGRESS OF YOUR SHIT OR SHUT UP...... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 19 2007, 08:13 AM~9483253
> *:uh: YOU KEEP BUGGIN LIKE A FEMALE SO I SHOWED YOU.......TOLD YO ASS IT WASN'T DONE......NOW POST SOME PICS OF ANY PROGRESS OF YOUR SHIT OR SHUT UP...... :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 19 2007, 09:13 AM~9483253
> *:uh: YOU KEEP BUGGIN LIKE A FEMALE SO I SHOWED YOU.......TOLD YO ASS IT WASN'T DONE......NOW POST SOME PICS OF ANY PROGRESS OF YOUR SHIT OR SHUT UP...... :uh:
> *


 :uh: looks like i hurt some feelings again. i'm sorry Mr.LA Squares.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 19 2007, 09:13 AM~9483253
> *:uh: YOU KEEP BUGGIN LIKE A FEMALE SO I SHOWED YOU.......TOLD YO ASS IT WASN'T DONE......NOW POST SOME PICS OF ANY PROGRESS OF YOUR SHIT OR SHUT UP...... :uh:
> *


Told that nga


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LOL @ LA SQUARES.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I DONT KNOW BIG PIMP I RATHER HAVE SOME LA SQUARES OVER SOME CHROME DELTAS, OR WAIT ARENT THEY THE SAME THING :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 11:53 AM~9484104
> *I DONT KNOW BIG PIMP I RATHER HAVE SOME LA SQUARES OVER SOME CHROME DELTAS, OR WAIT ARENT THEY THE SAME THING :uh:
> *


actually his boo boo squares, aint even chrome.. some chrome deltas would have em beat :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 01:56 PM~9484480
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 11:33 AM~9484342
> *actually his boo boo squares,  aint even chrome..  some chrome deltas would have em beat  :0
> *


Hey atleast that mans shit in his trunk and hooked up not on the floor sittin next to some empty hotpockets wrappers......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 19 2007, 09:13 AM~9483253
> *:uh: YOU KEEP BUGGIN LIKE A FEMALE SO I SHOWED YOU.......TOLD YO ASS IT WASN'T DONE......NOW POST SOME PICS OF ANY PROGRESS OF YOUR SHIT OR SHUT UP...... :uh:
> *


lac lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 01:41 PM~9485220
> *Hey atleast that mans shit in his trunk and hooked up not on the floor sittin next to some empty hotpockets wrappers......
> *


told that nga!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 01:47 PM~9485262
> *told that nga!
> *


 :biggrin:  and dats REAL TALK 07!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 02:41 PM~9485220
> *Hey atleast that mans shit in his trunk and hooked up not on the floor sittin next to some empty hotpockets wrappers......
> *


but he faking it, with thos la squares.. but o well, guess some dudes can roll like that.. i rather wait til my stuff is right before it goes in my trunk. and if i use deltas, i'll just use deltas, i ain't fraud like that to try to front with some la squares.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 19 2007, 10:57 AM~9483805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got some chrome deltas, i got some la squares, and again.......look closely.....ADEX.....NEED PICS OF THAT TOO??......all this talk and you ain't doin bout shit......i paid bout as much for my adex as you did for all 4 of your pumps....i may just have to donate you some solenoid blocks so you can get started......or the optima battery under the hood.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 02:15 PM~9485416
> *but he faking it, with thos la squares..    but o well, guess some dudes can roll like that.. i rather wait til my stuff is right before it goes in my trunk. and if i use deltas, i'll just use deltas, i ain't fraud like that to try to front with some la squares.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ***** please only ***** fakin da funk around here is u procastanating n shit, point is he on da switch and you....................u on da sideline cheerleading n hatin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

craziness. uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

such hostility.. :loco:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

it's all in fun........motivation.........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 02:25 PM~9485503
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  ***** please only ***** fakin da funk around here is u procastanating n shit, point is he on da switch and you....................u on da sideline cheerleading n hatin
> *


i have to agree with him big pimp lately u been all talk. so what is the 68 really about :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 04:14 PM~9485792
> *i have to agree with him big pimp lately u been all talk. so what is the 68 really about  :0  :biggrin:
> *


68 all about lack of batteries :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 03:15 PM~9485795
> *68 all about lack of batteries  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 04:25 PM~9485503
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  ***** please only ***** fakin da funk around here is u procastanating n shit, point is he on da switch and you....................u on da sideline cheerleading n hatin
> *


 :0 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 04:16 PM~9485811
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star.. aint we got merchandise to exchange? believe some of them stacked up parts belong to you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *LayItLow*, BIG JAY, lone star, juicedcaprice, DISTURBED


:0 someone called da laws on me? hate snitchs.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 04:20 PM~9485835
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: LayItLow, BIG JAY, lone star, juicedcaprice, DISTURBED
> :0  someone called da laws on me?      hate snitchs.
> *


 hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 03:15 PM~9485416
> *but he faking it, with thos la squares..    but o well, guess some dudes can roll like that.. i rather wait til my stuff is right before it goes in my trunk. and if i use deltas, i'll just use deltas, i ain't fraud like that to try to front with some la squares.
> *


 :0 SO I GUESS THE CAPALA IS A REAL IMPALA???? :ugh: AND THA BLADES YOU WAS CHOPPIN :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 19 2007, 04:26 PM~9485873
> *:0 SO I GUESS THE CAPALA IS A REAL IMPALA???? :ugh: AND THA BLADES YOU WAS CHOPPIN  :0
> *



good point.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 19 2007, 03:44 PM~9486005
> *good point.....
> *


X2 like I said fakin da funk......there's ur new slogan for 08 quit fakin fakin da funk in 08


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 19 2007, 04:44 PM~9486005
> *good point.....
> *


damn fo reals? guess I don't have to bring up the chinazzz he rolled on the 68 then.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 19 2007, 04:48 PM~9486053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn 68! ngas saying your bedroom floor fixed up more than your ride!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 19 2007, 05:12 PM~9486234
> *Damn 68!  ngas saying your bedroom floor fixed up more than your ride!
> *


 :0 wat catagory will a "room" be placed in at the car shows?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 19 2007, 04:26 PM~9485873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its aight, 13" chrome/gold z's sittin in da closet.  



> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 19 2007, 05:12 PM~9486234
> *Damn 68!  ngas saying your bedroom floor fixed up more than your ride!
> *


then my bedroom got you beat.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 19 2007, 05:16 PM~9486262
> *:0 wat catagory will a "room" be placed in at the car shows?
> *


I STAND CORRECTED...ROOM AND CLOSET :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 19 2007, 05:20 PM~9486292
> *I STAND CORRECTED...ROOM AND CLOSET  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 05:17 PM~9486268
> *:uh:    says impala on title..besides its a daily.. who gives a fk..                  and unless they the german made brabus rims, all blades are fake.
> its aight, 13" chrome/gold z's  sittin in da closet.
> then my bedroom got you beat.
> *


Lol oh man you aint got a motherfucking thing on me turkey neck. 

The bottom of my car is cleaner than all your cars put together.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 19 2007, 04:23 PM~9486317
> *Lol oh man you aint got a motherfucking thing on me turkey neck.
> 
> The bottom of my car is cleaner than all your cars put together.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 19 2007, 04:07 AM~9482652
> *just wanted to let you guys and gals know....
> 
> 
> ...


is the mag even going to last a year?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 19 2007, 05:23 PM~9486317
> *Lol oh man you aint got a motherfucking thing on me turkey neck.
> 
> The bottom of my car is cleaner than all your cars put together.
> *


pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HAD A FEELIN SOMEONE WAS GETTIN THEY ASS CHOPPED UP.......... AND THEY WAS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man, goin down in this bitch


----------



## gorgeous85 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi from everyone from H-town.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

jus got my tooth pulled out..im in muthafkin pain!!!!!!!


----------



## gorgeous85 (Nov 8, 2007)

Dame that sounds painful about you're tooth!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 19 2007, 06:33 PM~9486952
> *jus got my tooth pulled out..im in muthafkin pain!!!!!!!
> *


did they give you vicodin? if so, i'll buy it off you.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorgeous85_@Dec 19 2007, 06:31 PM~9486946
> *Just wanted to say hi from everyone from H-town.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 05:35 PM~9486968
> *did they give you vicodin? if so, i'll buy it off you.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:31 PM~9486936
> *HAD A FEELIN SOMEONE WAS GETTIN THEY ASS CHOPPED UP.......... AND THEY WAS
> *


shouldn't you be at practice?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp , the way these fools callin you to the "square" i hope u plan on borrowing my hole saw this weekend....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 06:39 PM~9487015
> *big pimp , the way these fools callin you to the "square" i hope u plan on borrowing my hole saw this weekend....
> *


this weekending knockin out last few items on list.. and batteries hopefully :ugh:


----------



## gorgeous85 (Nov 8, 2007)

I like you're signature devious sixty8 LOVEN it I AGREE lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorgeous85_@Dec 19 2007, 06:43 PM~9487053
> *I like you're signature devious sixty8  LOVEN it I AGREE lol
> *


groupie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gorgeous85_@Dec 19 2007, 05:43 PM~9487053
> *I like you're signature devious sixty8  LOVEN it I AGREE lol
> *


 :scrutinize: cochina new screen name????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 07:39 PM~9487007
> *shouldn't you be at practice?
> 
> 
> ...



skipped it today....but when you ready i'll let my chevy teach yours how to two step on z's  :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 05:35 PM~9486968
> *did they give you vicodin? if so, i'll buy it off you.
> *


yea..its not workin yet though.. :angry: ...still bleeding..still in pain..and no i wont sell you them


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 05:47 PM~9487077
> *skipped it today....but when you ready i'll let my chevy teach yours how to two step on z's   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 05:39 PM~9487015
> *big pimp , the way these fools callin you to the "square" i hope u plan on borrowing my hole saw this weekend....
> *


And go straight to da pawn shop so he can get him a foreman grill for yo saw


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 07:47 PM~9487080
> *:uh:
> *


hopper wont build it self while you sittin here look up at me....... you wont catch a fish watchin my line *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 05:48 PM~9487094
> *And go straight to da pawn shop so he can get him a foreman grill for yo saw
> *


shit i got one better yet he can just bring the car to my house :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 05:51 PM~9487182
> *hopper wont build it self while you sittin here look up at me....... you wont catch a fish watchin my line *****
> *


not building a hopper anymore... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 05:47 PM~9487077
> *skipped it today....but when you ready i'll let my chevy teach yours how to two step on z's   :biggrin:
> *


***** u know them z's aint got enough weight capacity on them to carry dat fatback and and pancake necks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 07:52 PM~9487192
> *not building a hopper anymore... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 05:54 PM~9487205
> *:uh:
> *


true story....lay it low and truucha dvds is the closest i will be to lowriding for a while...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 05:51 PM~9487184
> *shit i got one better yet he can just bring the car to my house  :biggrin:
> *


And take that bitch to da scrap metal place


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

weird.. office sprung for dinner.. wheres from where.. olive garden.. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wtf is a truffle? co-worker trying to make me eat some.. dunno though.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 07:55 PM~9487211
> *true story....lay it low and truucha dvds is the closest i will be to lowriding for a while...
> *


trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 07:06 PM~9487307
> *trippin
> *


thats your boy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 08:05 PM~9487302
> *wtf is a truffle?      co-worker trying to make me eat some.. dunno though.
> *


heard of the truffle shuffle :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:06 PM~9487307
> *trippin
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 07:07 PM~9487321
> *heard of the truffle shuffle  :roflmao:
> *


ah foo. wasn't even that funny. lay off that pipe.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 08:08 PM~9487325
> *ah foo.    wasn't even that funny.    lay off that pipe.
> *


shut up hoe and atleast bolt the switch panel to that wack back so u can pretend u on the switch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 07:12 PM~9487363
> *shut up hoe and atleast bolt the switch panel to that wack back so u can pretend u on the switch
> *


ah slim.. we got left overs.. why dont you come pick up plate of olive garden..so you can get yourself a date 2nite.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

you got left overs unbeliveable heres sum motivation mr. wobble


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:15 PM~9487391
> *you got left overs unbeliveable heres sum motivation mr. wobble
> 
> 
> *


damn, better keep them I's open...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

***** said he got ANYONE BELIVE THAT? :nosad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:15 PM~9487391
> *you got left overs unbeliveable heres sum motivation mr. wobble
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mr. wobble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


bigpimp aint ready for his wackbaak to get down like dat!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:23 PM~9487444
> ****** said he got ANYONE BELIVE THAT? :nosad:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 06:13 PM~9487375
> *ah slim..  we got left overs.. why dont you come pick up plate of olive garden..so you can get yourself a date 2nite.
> *


think somebody jealuous cuz they snathed up his secret LIL crush :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ANYONE SEEN HOTCAKES?...........MUST BE CLEANIN THE WING GREASE OFF THE KEYBOARD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 07:32 PM~9487528
> *think somebody jealuous cuz they snathed up his secret LIL crush :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:tears: just cause i can't afford fancy places like olive garden.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 06:34 PM~9487534
> *:tears:  just cause i can't afford fancy places like olive garden.
> *


if u quit wastin money on 2for1 hotpockets and them extra greasy tacos that keep raising ur cholestorel up you'd be able to take a bitch to olive garden


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHATS THA MATTER CANT SEE YA DICK....SO U GIVIN ME YOUR LIL CRUSH........WHERE DID THAT SHIT START ANYWAY FIRST I HEARD OF IT WAS AT MOMBOS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:39 PM~9487583
> *WHATS THA MATTER CANT SEE YA DICK....SO U GIVVIN ME YOU LIL CRUSH........WHERE DID THAT SHIT START ANYWAY FIRST I HEARD OF IT WAS AT  MOMBOS
> *


he saying u took houstoncochina from him dats yhe upsets and shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 06:41 PM~9487593
> *he saying u took houstoncochina from him dats yhe upsets and shit
> *


YOU CAN LOOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.
:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 06:42 PM~9487603
> *YOU CAN LOOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.
> :biggrin:
> *


you also lose money by chasing the ice cream truck down the street talkin bout "A ***** WERE MY CHILLI CHEESE FRIES!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 06:45 PM~9487635
> *you also lose money by chasing the ice cream truck down the street talkin bout "A ***** WERE MY CHILLI CHEESE FRIES!!!!!!!!!!!"
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 08:41 PM~9487593
> *he saying u took houstoncochina from him dats yhe upsets and shit
> *


***** PLEAZE SHE NOT WORTHY OF OLIVE GARDEN SHIT I AINT NEVER ATE THERE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:47 PM~9487654
> ****** PLEAZE SHE NOT WORTHY OF OLIVE GARDEN SHIT I AINT NEVER ATE THERE
> *


how would u know??? :scrutinize:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 08:42 PM~9487603
> *YOU CAN LOOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.
> :biggrin:
> *


Real Talk!"07" :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:47 PM~9487654
> ****** PLEAZE SHE NOT WORTHY OF OLIVE GARDEN SHIT I AINT NEVER ATE THERE
> *


ill take u there slim  


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 19 2007, 06:49 PM~9487672
> *Real Talk!"07" :biggrin:
> *


u got 2 more weeks to use that slogan..then it will be 08... :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 08:48 PM~9487660
> *how would u know???  :scrutinize:
> *


CUZ I SEEN HER............... TACO LUCY......... GOOD AS IT GETS NOT SAYIN SHE UGLY JUS NOT MY TYPE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:51 PM~9487687
> *CUZ I SEEN HER............... TACO LUCY......... GOOD AS IT GETS NOT SAYIN SHE UGLY JUS NOT MY TYPE
> *


 :uh: sounds like bullshit to me...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 08:50 PM~9487674
> *ill take u there slim
> :uh:
> *


SAVE YA CASH ***** PUT IT IN THA LIFT THA WACKBACK FUND


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 06:52 PM~9487691
> *:uh: sounds like bullshit to me...
> *


SIC SAID SHE A TOCONAZO DATE AT THE MOST THATSAS GOOD AS IT GETS.............


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 08:52 PM~9487691
> *:uh: sounds like bullshit to me...
> *


IF IM NOT MISTAKEN DIDNT YOU ALREADY WRITE YO NAME ON THEM TITTYS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 06:53 PM~9487704
> *SIC SAID SHE A TOCONAZO DATE AT THE MOST THATSAS GOOD AS IT GETS.............
> *


sic already asked her to marry him after that date too...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 06:54 PM~9487713
> *IF IM NOT MISTAKEN DIDNT YOU ALREADY WRITE YO NAME ON THEM TITTYS
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 08:53 PM~9487704
> *SIC SAID SHE A TOCONAZO DATE AT THE MOST THATSAS GOOD AS IT GETS.............
> *


DEEZ ****** BE ACTIN FRAUD AND SHIT.........FIRST I SEE ****** SAYIN SHE UGLY THEN THEY GOT HER NUMBER AND MYSPACE TELLIN HER SHE LOOK GOOD.........OLSUCKAAAAAFOLUV ASSNIGGAS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

*HOUSTONCOCHINA!*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

church mouse


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 19 2007, 07:03 PM~9487789
> *HOUSTONCOCHINA!
> 
> 
> *


rara's xmas gift to cochina...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 08:50 PM~9487678
> *u got 2 more weeks to use that slogan..then it will be 08... :uh:
> *


NEW SLOGAN

"ONLY BITCH ASS ****** HATE IN "08"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 19 2007, 07:07 PM~9487825
> *NEW SLOGAN
> 
> "ONLY BITCH ASS ****** HATE IN "08"
> *


naw bitch ass ****** been hatin since the beginning of time and will never stop... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont call me when big pimp whoop yall ass.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 09:05 PM~9487808
> *rara's xmas gift to cochina...
> 
> 
> ...




ALL UP IN IT! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 19 2007, 07:09 PM~9487849
> *
> 
> ALL UP IN IT! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how about friends dont let friends drive junk 08.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 07:04 PM~9487800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 07:08 PM~9487844
> *dont call me when big pimp whoop yall ass.
> *


he will probably pull the shotty out on em... :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 09:08 PM~9487844
> *dont call me when big pimp whoop yall ass.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 09:08 PM~9487835
> *naw bitch ass ****** been hatin since the beginning of time and will never stop... :uh:
> *


TRUE BUT IT WAS ALL I COULD COME UP WITH


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 07:11 PM~9487867
> *he will probably pull the shotty out on em... :0
> *


U KNOW DAM WELL DAT ***** SHORT TREX ARMS CANT HOLD DA SHOTTY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 19 2007, 07:12 PM~9487877
> *TRUE BUT IT WAS ALL I COULD COME UP WITH
> *


keepin it real... :biggrin: check ur pm's bish :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 07:13 PM~9487881
> *U KNOW DAM WELL DAT ***** SHORT TREX ARMS CANT HOLD DA SHOTTY
> *


well we seen pics of him holding a 9mm... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 07:15 PM~9487899
> *well we seen pics of him holding a 9mm... :biggrin:
> *


FAT ASS SAUSAGE FINGERS CANT FIT IN TO PULL TRIGGER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2007, 07:17 PM~9487910
> *FAT ASS SAUSAGE FINGERS CANT FIT IN TO PULL TRIGGER
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

BIGPIMP GETTIN READY FOR 08


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 19 2007, 07:39 PM~9487583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take paypal


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2007, 07:34 PM~9488042
> *imma call you in a few..
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 19 2007, 06:53 PM~9487704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sure did.. she pregnant too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 08:49 PM~9488140
> *why you gotta bring me in this
> i sure did.. she pregnant too
> *


you that boys papi? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 07:49 PM~9488140
> *why you gotta bring me in this
> i sure did.. she pregnant too
> *


wouldnt doubt it...nasty bish...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 07:49 PM~9488140
> *why you gotta bring me in this
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: TOKEN BLACK GUY??????????????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 07:49 PM~9488140
> *why you gotta bring me in this
> i sure did.. she pregnant too
> *


bcuz u wasnt here to defend urself?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, NoCaddyLikeMine, *RA-RA*

pm bish... :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:nicoderm: Hi everyone.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic's future baby momma :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 19 2007, 09:01 PM~9488215
> *:nicoderm: Hi everyone.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Dec 19 2007, 08:01 PM~9488215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 19 2007, 07:52 PM~9488161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 sho


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 10:15 PM~9488318
> *i was diggin in it
> ass :uh:
> 
> ...


bet you hit it like this


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 08:17 PM~9488338
> *bet you hit it like this
> 
> 
> ...


how would u know??? :scrutinize: too much funny bizznezz... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 08:20 PM~9488353
> *how would u know???  :scrutinize:  too much funny bizznezz... :uh:
> *


i sent him pics


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck this shit time to head downtown to da toc bar


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 09:18 PM~9488872
> *i sent him pics
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 19 2007, 09:20 PM~9488890
> *:uh:
> *


sup baby


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2007, 09:31 PM~9488994
> *sup baby
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Dec 19 2007, 05:23 PM~9486317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ya'll mf's are crazy.....damn slim....you were on a roll man......hahaha....and noe....man....ya'll some crazy fools......no wonder you called me slim....hahahaha....can't believe i missed all this..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

GOTTA HUSTLE UP SOME MONEY TO GET MY LA SQUARES PLATED......LET ME KNOW IF INTERESTED......SARCASM AND ASSHOLE COMMENTS ARE ALSO WELCOME.......

dayton 2bar








dayton 3 bar(5)








extra china's








used chips








































































































[/quote]

BEST OFFER PLUS SHIPPING.......


THANK YOU....COME AGAIN.......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 20 2007, 12:44 AM~9489599
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



das ma ***** jus fuckin with em....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

*Something is coming.*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 20 2007, 09:12 AM~9491758
> *Something is coming.
> *


Santa Claus is coming to town. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 20 2007, 10:27 AM~9491848
> *Santa Claus is coming to town. :biggrin:
> *


you mean pancho claus? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 20 2007, 10:27 AM~9491848
> *Santa Claus is coming to town. :biggrin:
> *


hope he strapped.. cause he gonna pay what he owes..one way or another. :guns:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 09:04 PM~9487800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: still laughing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2007, 12:12 PM~9492512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: still laughing :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



x100


----------



## johnnychingas (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2007, 08:05 PM~9488232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOUSTONS COCHINA IS LOOKING PRETTY GOOD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 19 2007, 10:44 PM~9489599
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Yea u missed da good shit mac , just havin fun me entiendes mendes


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnychingas_@Dec 20 2007, 11:50 AM~9492753
> *HOUSTONS COCHINA IS LOOKING PRETTY GOOD..  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: no chinges johnnychingas dats a no no


----------



## johnnychingas (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 11:56 AM~9492795
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  no chinges johnnychingas dats a no no
> *


WHY, IS SHE REALLY A COCHINA :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnychingas_@Dec 20 2007, 11:59 AM~9492828
> *WHY, IS SHE REALLY A COCHINA  :dunno:
> *


She is a cochina jodida, ima be a friend and say friends don't let friends fuck junk.......


----------



## johnnychingas (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 12:22 PM~9492970
> *She is a cochina jodida, ima be a friend and say friends don't let friends fuck junk.......
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ruthless.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 20 2007, 12:27 PM~9493006
> *ruthless.
> *


I'm da truth and they say the truth hurts.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 01:43 PM~9493104
> *I'm da truth and they say the truth hurts.......
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 19 2007, 07:22 AM~9482896
> *:0
> One more item to add to my Christmas list!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 12:43 PM~9493104
> *I'm da truth and they say the truth hurts.......
> *


 :nono: :nono: I'm The Truth!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 20 2007, 01:48 PM~9493138
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Dec 20 2007, 01:21 PM~9493340
> *:nono:  :nono: I'm The Truth!!!!!
> *


  ur THE truth........I'm DA truth.......


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 19 2007, 07:07 PM~9487825
> *NEW SLOGAN
> 
> "ONLY BITCH ASS ****** HATE IN "08"
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I BEES TH' TROOFF!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 20 2007, 01:37 PM~9493415
> *I BEES TH' TROOFF!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnychingas_@Dec 20 2007, 12:59 PM~9492828
> *WHY, IS SHE REALLY A COCHINA  :dunno:
> *


just a nickname :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 20 2007, 03:09 PM~9493574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 02:22 PM~9492970
> *She is a cochina jodida, ima be a friend and say friends don't let friends fuck junk.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TRIPPIN


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: :uh: WOOWZZERRSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2007, 02:38 PM~9493794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TRIPPIN
> *


Try to get u to understand that but u steady trying to get them miss piggy lookin girls n shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 03:45 PM~9493838
> *Try to get u to understand that but u steady trying to get them miss piggy lookin girls n shit
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 04:45 PM~9493838
> *Try to get u to understand that but u steady trying to get them miss piggy lookin girls n shit
> *


:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnychingas_@Dec 20 2007, 01:50 PM~9492753
> *HOUSTONS COCHINA IS LOOKING PRETTY GOOD..  :thumbsup:
> *



no, you need a side view :ugh: 

she could put some of these ****** to shame in the big belly contest


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 20 2007, 05:59 PM~9494353
> *no, you need a side view  :ugh:
> 
> she could put some of these ****** to shame in the big belly contest
> *


shit, i'll give he a run for her money in that contest.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 20 2007, 09:50 AM~9491977
> *you mean pancho claus? :biggrin:
> *


I'm waiting on him too. The more presents I get the nicer I am.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2007, 06:38 PM~9494679
> *shit, i'll give he a run for her money in that contest.
> *


he? did i miss something? :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hid headlights 150.00 any car can also get the fog light kits......all colors..... white...... blue..... purple.......pink.......yellow........and few more i cant remmeber


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2007, 08:25 PM~9496223
> *hid headlights 150.00 any car can also get the fog light kits......all colors..... white...... blue..... purple.......pink.......yellow........and few more i cant remmeber
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2007, 07:25 PM~9496223
> *hid headlights 150.00 any car can also get the fog light kits......all colors..... white...... blue..... purple.......pink.......yellow........and few more i cant remmeber
> *


will they fit my ride.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2007, 09:53 PM~9496496
> *will they fit my ride.
> *


if ya change tha lights to tha plastic ones


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2007, 09:14 PM~9496709
> *if ya change tha lights to tha plastic ones
> *


told em to do that while back..but he spending time worrying about pinstriping over primer.. like its a rat rod.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin: Slow Boogie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 20 2007, 08:31 PM~9495701
> *he? did i miss something? :dunno:
> *


sorry, had a flashback from my days of sitting in a harris county jail. :ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2007, 10:39 PM~9496957
> *sorry, had a flashback from my days of sitting in a harris county jail.  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 20 2007, 08:14 PM~9496709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its nascar hoe...im taking your advice fool..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2007, 09:39 PM~9496957
> *sorry, had a flashback from my days of sitting in a harris county jail.  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2007, 10:41 PM~9496971
> *where i get them hoes.. they sell them in square like mines
> *



classic industries...sometimes autozone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2007, 09:41 PM~9496971
> *where i get them hoes.. they sell them in square like mines
> its nascar hoe...im taking your advice fool..
> *


nobody listens to me.. i'm :loco: remember


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and sic.. you can get em almost anywhere.. try ebay.. plenty there. think they come in 6x8, 4x6 and 7x6.. look under H4 conversions.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Dec 20 2007, 08:45 PM~9497001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2007, 10:04 PM~9497187
> *website?
> you are
> 
> ...


www.itscalledGOOGLEbitchFigureItOUT.com


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2007, 11:04 PM~9497187
> *website?
> you are
> 
> ...



How many free pinstripes is it worth?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 20 2007, 09:11 PM~9497266
> *How many free pinstripes is it worth?
> *


2 crooked lines


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 20 2007, 09:05 PM~9497199
> *www.itscalledGOOGLEbitchFigureItOUT.com
> *


i need to go measure my head light and see what size they are...
then find a kit


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2007, 11:13 PM~9497284
> *2 crooked lines
> *


heres an idea.but im pretty sure they sell them at autozone

http://www.xtremewhite.com/ORD-Light~bulbs...617-1-1-1-1.cfm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:loco: 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/514784275.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need 5x7


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2007, 11:15 PM~9497313
> *:loco:
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/514784275.html
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2007, 11:28 PM~9497461
> *i need 5x7
> *



Not the size you need but they can order for you

http://www.autozone.com/R,NONAPP2533/store...oductDetail.htm


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2007, 09:25 PM~9496223
> *hid headlights 150.00 any car can also get the fog light kits......all colors..... white...... blue..... purple.......pink.......yellow........and few more i cant remmeber
> *


are they the ones with the high beam too?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not having luck on ebay
i need a 5x7 headlight conversion kit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2007, 09:50 PM~9497692
> *im not having luck on ebay
> i need a 5x7 headlight conversion kit.
> *


fuck it just sell car......................unless u bad ass and put some escalade headlights :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2007, 09:53 PM~9497735
> *fuck it just sell car......................unless u bad ass and put some escalade headlights :0
> *


naw.. just called a homie.. $120 for the h4 connversion with the hid light kit...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a box from classic industries today :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2007, 10:49 PM~9498273
> *i got a box from classic industries today  :biggrin:
> *


was it some new nutts


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Dec 20 2007, 10:11 PM~9497266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 20 2007, 11:39 PM~9497580
> *are they the ones with the high beam too?
> *


i can get them but they are more will get a price on them later


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2007, 11:49 PM~9498273
> *i got a box from classic industries today  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 21 2007, 09:15 AM~9500010
> *i can get them but they are more will get a price on them later
> *


but then again as bright at they are trust me you won't miss your high beams at all


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Was up wit it layitlowers


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Dec 21 2007, 01:51 PM~9502395
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Something is coming


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=24159678

anyone wanna battle :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 21 2007, 04:26 PM~9502636
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RA-RA,*lonestar * :uh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats how we handle them hoez in '08


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 21 2007, 03:58 PM~9503448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  what up ?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 21 2007, 03:58 PM~9503448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  what up ?? :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chilling freezing my ass off to cold for a mexican


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RA-RA, *BloCc, cali rydah*

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 21 2007, 09:12 PM~9504708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN I WAS LIL MY DAD USE TO MAKE IT SNOW LIKE THAT BUT IT WAS IN SIDE THE HOUSE AND IT WAS NEVER COLD OUT :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Dec 21 2007, 07:12 PM~9504708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea rice showers for the familia ... :uh: or maybe he shoulda paid the electric bill....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 21 2007, 07:10 PM~9504694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that a big ass christmas tree... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that negras in canada...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2007, 08:04 PM~9505022
> *that negras in canada...
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 21 2007, 08:41 PM~9504876
> *damn that a big ass christmas tree... :0
> *


you aint seen one in front of my crib..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 21 2007, 09:03 PM~9505395
> *you aint seen one in front of my crib..
> *


 :0 












sic, got this sternin wheel for u to paint....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

remember somebody was gettin all romantic on da porch swing in front of the tree.. aint saying names though. :ugh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

kenny said he got a topless bitch laid out in his garage.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2007, 10:05 PM~9505403
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 21 2007, 09:20 PM~9505498
> *:uh:
> *


come thru tomor and help with the front seat, then we can go dippin :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2007, 10:21 PM~9505504
> *come thru tomor and help with the front seat, then we can go dippin  :biggrin:
> *


cant working 6- 3 sat. and sunday double time :0 


and i got my raise $$$


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

STILL HAVE THAT CUSTOM INTERIOR FOR A REGAL, CUTTY. MC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 21 2007, 09:12 PM~9505443
> *remember somebody was gettin all romantic on da porch swing in front of the tree..    aint saying names though.    :ugh:  :uh:
> *


wanted you to come sit next to me but didnt trust the chains holding the bench up.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Dec 21 2007, 10:23 PM~9505520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: suppose to be a fat joke? i'm slimmin down.. gonna slim down even more cause of that bill i had to pay today, may not eat for few weeks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 21 2007, 10:16 PM~9505476
> *kenny said he got a topless bitch laid out in his garage.
> *


in a skurt!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2007, 09:05 PM~9505403
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


4 show.. let me know when you get it off


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 21 2007, 09:23 PM~9505524
> *STILL HAVE THAT CUSTOM INTERIOR FOR A REGAL, CUTTY. MC
> *


post sum pics, i might need the seats and doors....if he colors are right


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2007, 10:05 PM~9505403
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


hey foo.. fk that.. i got chain steering wheel, that'll be perfect.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i need a rear bumper and the side molding of a 1983 monte carlo
who has one or know where i can get em


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 22 2007, 12:22 PM~9508460
> *i need a rear bumper and the side molding of a 1984 monte carlo
> who has one or know where i can get em
> *


my homie has parts car monte.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 22 2007, 11:22 AM~9508460
> *i need a rear bumper and the side molding of a 1984 monte carlo
> who has one or know where i can get em
> *


hit up rara..i think he still has a donor monte carlo...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 22 2007, 12:41 PM~9508554
> *hit up rara..i think he still has a donor monte carlo...
> *


thanks


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 16 2007, 08:12 PM~9466569
> *ernest tint shop show
> december 30th 2007
> armadillo flea market
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 21 2007, 10:53 PM~9506205
> *post sum pics, i might need the seats and doors....if he colors are right
> *



Theres pics. under the upholstery topic. Under custom seats


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 22 2007, 01:22 PM~9508460
> *i need a rear bumper and the side molding of a 1983 monte carlo
> who has one or know where i can get em
> *


you did good for 5 bills. :biggrin: 

don't forget to download your dedication :happysad: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381044


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah am in newfoundland canada
sic get me another appointment with the tatto guy for next weekend if he can for next saturday


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 22 2007, 05:25 PM~9510140
> *yeah am in newfoundland canada
> sic get me another appointment with  the tatto guy for next weekend if he can for next saturday
> *


saturay night???


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 22 2007, 06:01 PM~9510276
> *yeah
> *


im going to his house tonight. ill set you one up if hes not booked already


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2007, 06:09 PM~9510318
> *im going to his house tonight. ill set you one up if hes not booked already
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 22 2007, 06:22 PM~9510369
> *:uh:
> *


whats up fool


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 22 2007, 07:25 PM~9510140
> *yeah am in newfoundland canada
> sic get me another appointment with  the tatto guy for next weekend if he can for next saturday
> *


breakin boyz off


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 22 2007, 06:29 PM~9510408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2007, 06:39 PM~9510441
> *breakin boyz off
> *


my house 6am sharp.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

anybody hittin up mambo's tommorrow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 22 2007, 07:49 PM~9510906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno.. but im down..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Dec 22 2007, 10:04 PM~9511616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im drunk :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2007, 10:23 PM~9511390
> *my house 6am sharp.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2007, 08:39 PM~9510441
> *breakin boyz off
> *


Girls were just tellin me you was actin a foo' last night :biggrin: Too bad i wasnt up to going...... im feelin better now so next time


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 22 2007, 06:39 PM~9510441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 23 2007, 02:46 AM~9512520
> *Girls were just tellin me you was actin a foo' last night :biggrin: Too bad i wasnt up to going...... im feelin better now so next time
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: i got video........


http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=24159678


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 23 2007, 01:46 AM~9512520
> *Girls were just tellin me you was actin a foo' last night :biggrin: Too bad i wasnt up to going...... im feelin better now so next time
> *


slim last nite.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx0nHuFJR0E


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Dec 23 2007, 01:39 AM~9512820
> *wtf :angry:
> *


when that linc comin to the H


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 23 2007, 12:22 AM~9512372
> *im drunk  :biggrin:
> *


dude.. i was seeing shit.. i think it was more than just butter in that brownie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2007, 11:01 AM~9513523
> *slim last nite..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx0nHuFJR0E
> *


you mad cuz ya supa soak dat hooooooe


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 23 2007, 09:19 AM~9513263
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i got video........
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=24159678
> *


wont work on my puter


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 23 2007, 01:00 PM~9514402
> *january 5th and 6th  2008  orlando,  florida
> first weekend of the new year
> 
> ...


no weapons? count me out then. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2007, 12:26 PM~9514542
> *no weapons?    count me out then.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: nicca please...............


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 10:10 AM~9513774
> *when that linc comin to the H
> *


ill be bak there on the 1st of febuaury :biggrin: cocked locked and ready 2 serve


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2007, 10:27 AM~9513833
> *dude.. i was seeing shit.. i think it was more than just butter in that brownie
> *


rookie :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Dec 22 2007, 07:25 PM~9510140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sup dena :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 23 2007, 03:32 PM~9514933
> *:wave:
> 
> *


DENA!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 23 2007, 03:34 PM~9514947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup B-Loco!!! :biggrin:

Merry Christmas Ya'll!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 23 2007, 02:39 PM~9514969
> *sup
> sup B-Loco!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


same o' same o' what you got on my drink?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 23 2007, 01:32 PM~9514931
> *rookie    :biggrin:
> *


true


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2007, 02:47 PM~9515456
> *true
> *


 :biggrin: so whats goin on down yall way???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, tito_ls, *RA-RA*
:|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 23 2007, 02:48 PM~9515460
> *:biggrin:  so whats goin on down yall way???
> *


dont know.. i been working on my car..bitch runs hard now.. so im ready to ride..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2007, 03:33 PM~9515741
> *dont know.. i been working on my car..bitch runs hard now.. so im ready to ride..
> *


 :uh: is ness finished with that truck???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 23 2007, 04:15 PM~9515983
> *:uh:  is ness finished with that truck???
> *


dont know.. aint been there.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 23 2007, 05:06 PM~9515560
> *3 Members: cali rydah, tito_ls, RA-RA
> :|
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 23 2007, 05:00 PM~9516221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your fat ass legs dont lift high enough to kick anybody... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Dec 23 2007, 01:08 PM~9514824
> *ill be bak there on the 1st of febuaury  :biggrin:  cocked locked and ready 2 serve
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

KEEP THEM "*I*"S OPEN  










THANKS FOR COMING TO HELP SLIM... :uh: 










thats how "I" roll


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 08:53 PM~9517264
> *KEEP THEM "I"S OPEN
> 
> 
> ...



thats fucking clean


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone.. shoulda painted washer/dryer to match car.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 07:53 PM~9517264
> *KEEP THEM "I"S OPEN
> 
> 
> ...


So thats what your 64 looks like with interior :thumbsup:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 07:53 PM~9517264
> *KEEP THEM "I"S OPEN
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HLC MEMBERS WHO ATTEND TODAY'S TOYS FOR TOTS CRUISE WITH PANCHO CLAUS..
BONAFIDE, HYPNOTIZED, LEGIONS,PNEUMATIK,EMPIRE,NME IMAGE AND DJ SHORT DOG..  

HEX WILL BE POSTING PICS SOON....CHANNEL 13 AND 11 WERE THERE FOR FILM COVERAGE..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ITS GOIN' DOWN, 2008 LATIN KUSTOMS NEW YEARS BASH!!!!!

EVERYONE IS INVITED, B.Y.O.B. DJ EFX ON THA 1S & 2S. 

COME PARTY WITH US AND SEE HOW WE ROLL



FOR CLUB TABLE RESERVATIONS AND DIRECTIONS CONTACT


LIL JOE 832-638-9954
ROBERT 713-249-0373
NICK 713-303-5056


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 23 2007, 09:38 PM~9517567
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HLC MEMBERS WHO ATTEND TODAY'S TOYS FOR TOTS CRUISE WITH PANCHO CLAUS..
> BONAFIDE, HYPNOTIZED, LEGIONS,PNEUMATIK,EMPIRE,NME IMAGE AND DJ SHORT DOG..
> 
> ...


it was fun cruisin and hangin out... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 23 2007, 08:50 PM~9517650
> *it was fun cruisin and hangin out...  :biggrin:
> *


dont forget the free turkey dinner...  that was a good thing the church did for us!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 23 2007, 09:38 PM~9517567
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HLC MEMBERS WHO ATTEND TODAY'S TOYS FOR TOTS CRUISE WITH PANCHO CLAUS..
> BONAFIDE, HYPNOTIZED, LEGIONS,PNEUMATIK,EMPIRE,NME IMAGE AND DJ SHORT DOG..
> 
> ...



WHEN AND WHERE WAS THIS???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2007, 08:54 PM~9517691
> *WHEN AND WHERE WAS THIS???
> *


IT STARTED TODAY AT 11AM AND ENDED AT 330PM..WE CRUISE THROUGH 1ST WARD,2ND WARD,EAST END,MAGNOLIA,SOUTH EAST AND SOUTH HOUSTON.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 23 2007, 09:38 PM~9517567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 08:53 PM~9517264
> *KEEP THEM "I"S OPEN
> THANKS FOR COMING TO HELP SLIM... :uh:
> 
> ...


like them seat belts ... what they off? a cutlass? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 23 2007, 10:03 PM~9517750
> *like them seat belts ... what they off? a cutlass?  :biggrin:
> *


if they don't have the logo on the buckle they not the real deals


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea they came off a cutlass, i got em from the junk yard...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 23 2007, 11:03 PM~9517750
> *like them seat belts ... what they off? a cutlass?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 23 2007, 09:52 PM~9517672
> *dont forget the free turkey dinner...   that was a good thing the church did for us!
> *


def worth it seeing all them smiles on all the kids faces.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 10:24 PM~9517865
> *yea they came off a cutlass, i got em from the junk yard...
> *


got some OG buckles I was goin to get rechromed I might sell.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2007, 10:54 PM~9517691
> *WHEN AND WHERE WAS THIS???
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 23 2007, 09:28 PM~9517896
> *got some OG buckles I was goin to get rechromed I might sell.
> *


i aint fuckin with that interior anymore. it gonna be on the choppin block soon. need something to put some cruiser skirts on....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 23 2007, 09:25 PM~9517873
> *def worth it seeing all them smiles on all the kids faces.
> *


most def..that was the purpose homie..HLC is here for the kids during the holidays.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 23 2007, 11:53 PM~9518067
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 23 2007, 09:32 PM~9517922
> *x2
> *


its apart of the HLC toys for tots event..we told everyone at the HLC meeting about it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 23 2007, 09:54 PM~9518071
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: whats up mike????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 23 2007, 09:54 PM~9518071
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: whats up mike????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 23 2007, 11:56 PM~9518087
> *:biggrin:  whats up mike????
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE. GOT THIS CHICK IN MY BED WAITIN ON ME TO COME DROP DICK IN HER AZZ......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 23 2007, 09:59 PM~9518096
> *CHILLIN HOMIE. GOT THIS CHICK IN MY BED WAITIN ON ME TO COME DROP DICK IN HER AZZ......... :biggrin:
> *


yea i told her she needed to go b4 u got home.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 24 2007, 12:01 AM~9518110
> *yea i told her she needed to go b4 u got home.. :biggrin:
> *


GLAD SHE WAITED SO SHE CAN HEAR MY JINGLE BELLS ROCK....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 23 2007, 10:02 PM~9518114
> *GLAD SHE WAITED SO SHE CAN HEAR MY JINGLE BELLS ROCK....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, MR.64wagon,* sic713*
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

****** sick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 23 2007, 10:16 PM~9518188
> *3 Members: cali rydah, MR.64wagon, sic713
> :uh:
> *


lol... my dad said jingle bells


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2007, 10:17 PM~9518191
> ******* sick
> *


told u to stop fuckin with them white hoes...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2007, 10:18 PM~9518196
> *lol... my dad said jingle bells
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 23 2007, 10:18 PM~9518198
> *told u to stop fuckin with them white hoes...
> *


im talking about my dad.. ***** said jingle balls


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 23 2007, 10:22 PM~9517855
> *if they don't have the logo on the buckle they not the real deals
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2007, 12:18 AM~9518196
> *lol... my dad said jingle bells
> *


YEP JIN-GO BELLS WENT TO ROCKIN LAST NIGHT.............. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:uh: PUT THAT SHIT OUT.....IF THERES SMOKE IN HERE BETTER BE COMMIN FROM SOMEONES TRUNK


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2007, 09:47 PM~9517621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 24 2007, 09:54 AM~9520482
> *:uh: PUT THAT SHIT OUT.....IF THERES SMOKE IN HERE BETTER BE COMMIN FROM SOMEONES TRUNK
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

"Pancho Claus and his eight low-riders rode through low income neighborhoods in the City of South Houston Sunday spreading holiday cheer. He was there to hand out toys to all the good girls and boys. “We’ve been doing this for about 26 years, and it’s just to see the smiles on all these kids’ faces. That’s all it is, it’s just Christmastime,” Pancho Claus said. Members of the Houston Low Rider Council donated the gifts. Pancho Claus says he plans to hand out thousands of gifts to area children over the coming week. " - KHOU.com











THE HLC would like to wish everyone a Very Happy Holiday Season....Never lose site of the true spirit of Christmas. We would like to thank Richard Reyes aka "Pancho Claus" for sharing with us the opportunity to give a little something back to the children of the community this past Sunday. We distributed the toys gathered by us at the HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL during our 2007 3rd Annual Food n Toy Drive and then some!! 

THANK YOU 
To all of the supporters that came out for our Food n Toy Drive event...




















Because of the great positive response we received....we were able to do this with Pancho Claus.....























































Again...thank you to everyone that helped make this possible...the flea market, gift donaters, car exhibitors, the hoppers, the face painters, the council, the media, and everyone that makes it possible for the HLC to have web hosting. 


MUCH love in 2007 and may the SUPPORT, RESPECT, and UNITY only continue to grow in 2008.


Alberto Aguirre Jr.
Houston Lowrider Council (PR/Media Director)
[email protected]
281-217-6336


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 24 2007, 11:53 AM~9521324
> *"Pancho Claus and his eight low-riders rode through low income neighborhoods in the City of South Houston Sunday spreading holiday cheer. He was there to hand out toys to all the good girls and boys. “We’ve been doing this for about 26 years, and it’s just to see the smiles on all these kids’ faces. That’s all it is, it’s just Christmastime,” Pancho Claus said. Members of the Houston Low Rider Council donated the gifts. Pancho Claus says he plans to hand out thousands of gifts to area children over the coming week. "  - KHOU.com
> 
> 
> ...


  GOOD JOB ALBERT...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted to wish all my friends on here a Merry Christmas! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 24 2007, 12:53 PM~9521324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slim musta took that pic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 12:48 PM~9521692
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Goofy couldnt find parking so he parked on top of shortdogs 64 and my 63 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 12:48 PM~9521692
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 01:48 PM~9521692
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


lol! i see u found the pic..more @ www.nite-scenes.com


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 01:48 PM~9521692
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



Not hatin or anything, but the GZ Unit seems to just have opened its doors to any chick willing to be scantily clad in a calendar or club...Not against Sheila or Dani if they are trying or actually ARE GZ girls....but some of the ones I seen.....hijole!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 24 2007, 02:41 PM~9522039
> *Not hatin or anything, but the GZ Unit seems to just have opened its doors to any chick willing to be scantily clad in a calendar or club...Not against Sheila or Dani if they are trying or actually ARE GZ girls....but some of the ones I seen.....hijole!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 02:48 PM~9521692
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 24 2007, 01:10 PM~9521846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 02:39 PM~9521632
> *slim musta took that pic.
> *


YEP I LAID DOWN AND THAT WAS A LIVE PIC FROM THE DICK CAM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 24 2007, 03:41 PM~9522039
> *Not hatin or anything, but the GZ Unit seems to just have opened its doors to any chick willing to be scantily clad in a calendar or club...Not against Sheila or Dani if they are trying or actually ARE GZ girls....but some of the ones I seen.....BUSTED UP :biggrin:*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 24 2007, 04:31 PM~9522373
> ****** SAID BUSTED UP :biggrin:
> *



nah, thats a type of bean


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 24 2007, 03:49 PM~9522462
> *nah, thats a type of bean
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 24 2007, 12:53 PM~9521324
> *"Pancho Claus and his eight low-riders rode through low income neighborhoods in the City of South Houston Sunday spreading holiday cheer. He was there to hand out toys to all the good girls and boys. “We’ve been doing this for about 26 years, and it’s just to see the smiles on all these kids’ faces. That’s all it is, it’s just Christmastime,” Pancho Claus said. Members of the Houston Low Rider Council donated the gifts. Pancho Claus says he plans to hand out thousands of gifts to area children over the coming week. "  - KHOU.com
> 
> 
> ...


funny that he made that comment since i heard hes not makn the latin fantasy toy drive due to the fact that taxis fiesta pays him a salary to b seen in that car n since he wasnt allowed to be in front of the caravan then he didnt want any part of it after they made him ...sounds to me like it was just about da mighty dollar since he was worried about his salary instead of those kids smiles that he was talking about........

no disrespect to any of the hlc or supporters of the toy drive ......just to the shady people outhere...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 24 2007, 01:41 PM~9522039
> *Not hatin or anything, but the GZ Unit seems to just have opened its doors to any chick willing to be scantily clad in a calendar or club...Not against Sheila or Dani if they are trying or actually ARE GZ girls....but some of the ones I seen.....hijole!!
> *



the other girl isnt in gz unit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 12:48 PM~9521692
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


my girl looking good


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2007, 03:42 PM~9522767
> *my girl looking good
> *


Thanks babe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 24 2007, 03:45 PM~9522783
> *Thanks babe
> *


call me fucker..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

double :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Dec 24 2007, 02:41 PM~9522039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you looked good.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2007, 03:46 PM~9522796
> *call me fucker..
> *


you call me fucker.. asshole :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2007, 03:42 PM~9522767
> *my girl looking good
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :loco:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 24 2007, 02:41 PM~9522039
> *Not hatin or anything, but the GZ Unit seems to just have opened its doors to any chick willing to be scantily clad in a calendar or club...Not against Sheila or Dani if they are trying or actually ARE GZ girls....but some of the ones I seen.....hijole!!
> *


*sucias*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 03:52 PM~9522833
> *cochina looked good..    i'd put her under my tree.
> :0
> you looked good.
> *


 :twak: :twak: yall niccas is trippin on fo fos


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 24 2007, 03:58 PM~9522864
> *you call me fucker.. asshole  :cheesy:
> *


i did.. you no answer


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo+Dec 23 2007, 09:58 PM~9517717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who did the paint and body on the 63 looks nice


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 24 2007, 04:38 PM~9522749
> *funny that he made that comment since i heard hes not makn the latin fantasy toy drive due to the fact that taxis fiesta pays him a salary to b seen in that car n since he wasnt allowed to be in front of the caravan then he didnt want any part of it after they made him ...sounds to me like it was just about da mighty dollar since he was worried about his salary instead of those kids smiles that he was talking about........
> 
> no disrespect to any of the hlc or supporters of the toy drive ......just to the shady people outhere...
> *


I couldn't agree more. I have always seen him as someone out for personal promotion more than the causes he claims to support. Now this just proves it even more so next time I hear of him raising money or looking for support i will put my time and money towards better causes.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so how much does panco claus charge to ride in the el dog rag, ill charge half :biggrin:

jk


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 06:26 PM~9523423
> *who did the paint and body on the 63 looks nice
> *


we did...

thanks


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 06:26 PM~9523423
> *who did the paint and body on the 63 looks nice
> *


thanx :biggrin: we did it at Slo's shop. almost didn't make the cruise since the car was being torn apart to get stripped and repainted black and to redo the chrome.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

now all it needs is to be cut on 13s with kit


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!

BEN & IVETTE*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u fuckers are killing me is there any other jackass out there besides me thats working all day tomoro? :uh: :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 24 2007, 05:52 PM~9523574
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 06:56 PM~9523588
> *u fuckers are killing me is there any other jackass out there besides me thats working all day tomoro?  :uh:  :angry:
> *


fk that comcast got me covered


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 06:51 PM~9523565
> *now all it needs is to be cut on 13s with kit
> *


 :biggrin: lol thats wat everyone been tellin me but this is just something i wanted to get out of my system in building a OG impala. every once inwhile ill put the daytons on it. 

i have another project i am working on that i plan on goin all out. :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

what it do H-TOWN ?


MERRY CHRISTMAS !!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 24 2007, 06:27 PM~9523428
> *I couldn't agree more. I have always seen him as someone out for personal promotion more than the causes he claims to support. Now this just proves it even more so next time I hear of him raising money or looking for support i will put my time and money towards better causes.
> *


I agree with you to a certain degree. I was out there yesterday and got to hand out many bags full of presents to children and the look on there faces was amazing. they where so excited to see all them toys. thats wat it is about. maybe if you dont like wat pancho claus is doing well then maybe lets all get together as a lowrider community and do something that you believe is a "better cause"

my phone # is 979 482 0237 give me a call and ill go and support.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 24 2007, 05:52 PM~9523574
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO UR RIGHT DOWN THE STREET FROM ME RIGHT???LOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 24 2007, 06:09 PM~9523670
> *DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO UR RIGHT DOWN THE STREET FROM ME RIGHT???LOL
> *



yup come on down :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 24 2007, 06:10 PM~9523675
> *yup come on down :biggrin:
> *


  DO YO THING HOMIE IMA GO HELP THE FAM OVER HERE HANDLE ALL THE BOTTLES THEY GOT I MIGHT FUCK AROUND AND GET LOST ON BREEN AND FAIRBANKS AND JUST LOOK FOR DA COMPANY TRUCKOUTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72+Dec 24 2007, 06:51 PM~9523566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont go in until 3pm tomorrow.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 06:56 PM~9523588
> *u fuckers are killing me is there any other jackass out there besides me thats working all day tomoro?  :uh:  :angry:
> *


man working right now tomorrow and the next 6 days after that straight but the o/t is going to be good...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 24 2007, 06:52 PM~9523574
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*doing it right*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 24 2007, 04:38 PM~9522749
> *funny that he made that comment since i heard hes not makn the latin fantasy toy drive due to the fact that taxis fiesta pays him a salary to b seen in that car n since he wasnt allowed to be in front of the caravan then he didnt want any part of it after they made him ...sounds to me like it was just about da mighty dollar since he was worried about his salary instead of those kids smiles that he was talking about........
> 
> no disrespect to any of the hlc or supporters of the toy drive ......just to the shady people outhere...
> *


x2 :angry: 

dude promotes himself more than the events that he takes part in.

no disrespect to the HLC. keep doin yalls thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 24 2007, 06:53 PM~9523932
> *man working right now tomorrow and the next 6 days after that straight but the o/t is going to be good...
> *


now i dont feel so bad i thought i was out here alone :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 08:04 PM~9523997
> *now i dont feel so bad i thought i was out here alone  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 24 2007, 05:10 PM~9523322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 24 2007, 05:27 PM~9523428
> *I couldn't agree more. I have always seen him as someone out for personal promotion more than the causes he claims to support. Now this just proves it even more so next time I hear of him raising money or looking for support i will put my time and money towards better causes.
> *


jason your never have anything postive to say about anyone.. :uh: but thats your opinion.....it wasnt bout pancho claus yestarday..it was about the kids we were helping..we invited him to help us this yr...It was a HLC event he was a special guest.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2007, 09:34 PM~9524152
> *jason your never have anything postive to say about anyone.. :uh:  but thats your opinion.....it wasnt bout pancho claus yestarday..it was about the kids we were helping..we invited him to help us this yr...It was a HLC event he was a special guest.
> *


tellem goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 24 2007, 03:38 PM~9522749
> *funny that he made that comment since i heard hes not makn the latin fantasy toy drive due to the fact that taxis fiesta pays him a salary to b seen in that car n since he wasnt allowed to be in front of the caravan then he didnt want any part of it after they made him ...sounds to me like it was just about da mighty dollar since he was worried about his salary instead of those kids smiles that he was talking about........
> 
> no disrespect to any of the hlc or supporters of the toy drive ......just to the shady people outhere...
> *


Jose i dont know what thats all about but it sure has nothing to do with the HLC..we invited him to help us out with all the toys we collected. Looks like him and shorty having problems... but thats none of our concern...we are jus going to keep lowridin..with Support,Respect and Unity.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

should have called up the lone. id hang out the drop dog and hand out gifts :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 08:51 PM~9524302
> *should have called up the lone. id hang out the drop dog and hand out gifts  :biggrin:
> *


but kids be confused why ronald mcdonald handing out gifts lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 07:52 PM~9524310
> *but kids be confused why ronald mcdonald handing out gifts  lol
> *


hey do me a favor


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 07:52 PM~9524310
> *but kids be confused why ronald mcdonald handing out gifts  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 07:51 PM~9524302
> *should have called up the lone. id hang out the drop dog and hand out gifts  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9524398
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2007, 10:01 PM~9524398
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2007, 09:01 PM~9524398
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS
> 
> *


will she be at the EMPIRE 5th year anniversary party? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

chido


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

mmm this menudo is good! :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE HOMIES :wave: ......................SEE YOU SINGLE PUMPS SUNDAY :nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 24 2007, 10:25 PM~9524777
> *mmm this menudo is good! :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen...

im eat that till tomorrow morning


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2007, 08:40 PM~9524183
> *Jose i dont know what thats all about but it sure has nothing to do with the HLC..we invited him to help us out with all the toys we collected. Looks like him and shorty having problems... but thats none of our concern...we are jus going to keep lowridin..with Support,Respect and Unity.
> *


all u have to do is read last sentence in my comment...thats the reason why i wrote it so u wouldnt mis interpret it...so no need to get all offensive , my comment was only directed to SHADY people.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 24 2007, 09:27 PM~9524786
> *MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE HOMIES :wave: ......................SEE YOU SINGLE PUMPS SUNDAY    :nicoderm:
> *


whats goin down sunday and where???


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9523985
> *x2  :angry:
> 
> dude promotes himself more than the events that he takes part in.
> ...


my point exactly many peeps in here dont kno what really goes down and thats that pancho clause actually gets payed for all his "charity" work or that the toy drive that he supposedly does is actually been latin fantasies for years n he doesnt put a single cent into it..

disclaimer: this is only directed towards pancho clause n not to any others who have dealt with him......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9523985
> *x2  :angry:
> 
> dude promotes himself more than the events that he takes part in.
> ...


my point exactly many peeps in here dont kno what really goes down and thats that pancho clause actually gets payed for all his "charity" work or that the toy drive that he supposedly does is actually been latin fantasies for years n he doesnt put a single cent into it..

disclaimer: this is only directed towards pancho clause n not to any others who have dealt with him......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9523985
> *x2  :angry:
> 
> dude promotes himself more than the events that he takes part in.
> ...


my point exactly many peeps in here dont kno what really goes down and thats that pancho clause actually gets payed for all his "charity" work or that the toy drive that he supposedly does is actually been latin fantasies for years n he doesnt put a single cent into it..

disclaimer: this is only directed towards pancho clause n not to any others who have dealt with him......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 24 2007, 08:01 PM~9523985
> *x2  :angry:
> 
> dude promotes himself more than the events that he takes part in.
> ...


my point exactly many peeps in here dont kno what really goes down and thats that pancho clause actually gets payed for all his "charity" work or that the toy drive that he supposedly does is actually been latin fantasies for years n he doesnt put a single cent into it..

disclaimer: this is only directed towards pancho clause n not to any others who have dealt with him......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

oops...damn server... :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 24 2007, 11:06 PM~9525022
> *my point exactly many peeps in here dont kno what really goes down and thats that pancho clause actually gets payed for all his "charity" work or that  the toy drive that he supposedly does is actually been latin fantasies for years n he doesnt put a single cent into it..
> 
> disclaimer: this is only directed towards pancho clause n not to any others who have dealt with him......
> *


my club dealt with him before years ago and did not like how things were being handled...so we stopped contributing to it.

The HLC did its own thing and brought on pancho clause as more of image with some positivity for the movement witch is why we went with it as part of the HLC. and was a successsfull event none the less. toys were still given to kids regarless where they came from noone was hurt everyhthing went well. dont regret it one bit.

wether he gets paid or not is none of our business. i mean he does have to live off someting im sure. its supposed to be for keeping a positive image on the lowriding comunity TOGETHER not a club or shop or asociation or council in particular. just another thing to keep the festivitives involving the lows and steering away from the negativity in the game. 

by the way .. happy holidays form Hypnotized to you guys in the bay..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 24 2007, 11:19 PM~9525124
> *my club dealt with him before years ago and did not like how things were being handled...so we stopped contributing to it.
> 
> The HLC did its own thing and brought on pancho clause as more of image with some positivity for the movement witch is why we went with it as part of the HLC. and was a successsfull event none the less. toys were still given to kids regarless where they came from noone was hurt everyhthing went well. dont regret it one bit.
> ...


 i respect your opinion homie n believe me i kno where u coming from for he has done all of us wrong at one time or another..but its not about choosing sides or supporting one or the other i was just makn a comment about him but once again it was made out to be like if it was towards the hlc which is not..i agree we should stick together but unfortunately some people cant grow up n let things go...everyone in here in knows we (latin cartel) support any event that we are able to n thats with disregards of whos event it is....

n merry xmas to yall too..........


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 24 2007, 11:30 PM~9525217
> *i respect your opinion homie n believe me i kno where u coming from for he has done all of us wrong at one time or another..but its not about choosing sides or supporting one or the other i was just makn a comment about him but once again it was made out to be like if it was towards the hlc which is not..i agree we should stick together but unfortunately some people cant grow up n let things go...everyone in here in knows we (latin cartel) support any event that we are able to n thats with disregards of whos event  it is....
> 
> n merry xmas to yall too..........
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *ridenlow84*, Bitter Sweet
get ur phone???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 24 2007, 11:30 PM~9525217
> *i respect your opinion homie n believe me i kno where u coming from for he has done all of us wrong at one time or another..but its not about choosing sides or supporting one or the other i was just makn a comment about him but once again it was made out to be like if it was towards the hlc which is not..i agree we should stick together but unfortunately some people cant grow up n let things go...everyone in here in knows we (latin cartel) support any event that we are able to n thats with disregards of whos event  it is....
> 
> n merry xmas to yall too..........
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 24 2007, 11:31 PM~9525264
> *
> *


merry christmas to yall too homie!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 24 2007, 01:41 PM~9522039
> *Not hatin or anything, but the GZ Unit seems to just have opened its doors to any chick willing to be scantily clad in a calendar or club...Not against Sheila or Dani if they are trying or actually ARE GZ girls....but some of the ones I seen.....hijole!!
> *


Ms. Dani has 2 jobs and working on getting a third one, so she doens't have time to be in the GZ Unit. Now if they were paying her that would be different. She will volunteer for a good cause.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 24 2007, 10:19 PM~9525124
> *my club dealt with him before years ago and did not like how things were being handled...so we stopped contributing to it.
> 
> The HLC did its own thing and brought on pancho clause as more of image with some positivity for the movement witch is why we went with it as part of the HLC. and was a successsfull event none the less. toys were still given to kids regarless where they came from noone was hurt everyhthing went well. dont regret it one bit.
> ...


I've been helping Richard for 25 years and yes he gets paid for some of his work, but a lot of it he hussles to get sponsors. I personally will always help the Pancho Claus program. You have to really love your job to go that extra step. Richard also works as a Taxi driver for a second job, so if he was getting paid that much he wouldn't need a second job. We have always supported him in the past. Its amazing how some people can turn a GOOD thing into something so bad. :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

DRAMA even during xmas :thumbsdown:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone !!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 25 2007, 12:09 AM~9525596
> *I've been helping Richard for 25 years and yes he gets paid for some of his work, but a lot of it he hussles to get sponsors.  I personally will always help the Pancho Claus program.  You have to really love your job to go that extra step.  Richard also works as a Taxi driver for a second job, so if he was getting paid that much he wouldn't need a second job.  We have always supported him in the past.  Its amazing how some people can turn a GOOD thing into something so bad.  :angry:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2007, 08:52 PM~9524310
> *but kids be confused why ronald mcdonald handing out gifts  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HAPPY MEAL TOYS!!! :biggrin: 





MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 24 2007, 10:30 PM~9525217
> *i respect your opinion homie n believe me i kno where u coming from for he has done all of us wrong at one time or another..but its not about choosing sides or supporting one or the other i was just makn a comment about him but once again it was made out to be like if it was towards the hlc which is not..i agree we should stick together but unfortunately some people cant grow up n let things go...everyone in here in knows we (latin cartel) support any event that we are able to n thats with disregards of whos event  it is....
> 
> n merry xmas to yall too..........
> *


bullshit, yall didnt come out to my fundraiser...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

merry xmas everyone...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 24 2007, 09:56 PM~9524950
> *all u have to do is read last sentence in my comment...thats the reason why i wrote it so u wouldnt mis interpret it...so no need to get all offensive , my comment was only directed to SHADY people.......
> *


IM NOT HOMIE..LETS JUST KEEP LOWRIDIN AND HAVE A GREAT 08....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 24 2007, 10:19 PM~9525124
> *my club dealt with him before years ago and did not like how things were being handled...so we stopped contributing to it.
> 
> The HLC did its own thing and brought on pancho clause as more of image with some positivity for the movement witch is why we went with it as part of the HLC. and was a successsfull event none the less. toys were still given to kids regarless where they came from noone was hurt everyhthing went well. dont regret it one bit.
> ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2007, 09:48 AM~9526793
> *IM NOT HOMIE..LETS JUST KEEP LOWRIDIN AND HAVE A GREAT 08....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 24 2007, 10:25 PM~9524777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****, only fundraiser you had is poker nite at your crib, to raise funds to pay your bills. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and i don't know this richard character personnally,so all i can say is, that el dorado is fwd and aint cut, so aint no lowrider in my book.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 09:24 AM~9526948
> *and i don't know this richard character personnally,so all i can say is, that el dorado is fwd and aint cut, so aint no lowrider in my book..   :thumbsdown:
> *


wrong again you are my silly friend ...the caddy gots switches and he was hitting them while we were cruisin down harrisburg.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2007, 10:28 AM~9526964
> *wrong again you are my silly friend ...the caddy gots switches and he was hitting them while we were cruisin down harrisburg.. :0
> *


still fwd, but i'll give it a pass since its cut.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 09:28 AM~9526971
> *still fwd, but i'll give it a pass since its cut.
> *


lol..u never happy.. :uh: ..anyway merry christmas.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up Jose..Merry Christmas to all the Latin Cartel Family ..from Empire..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 10:09 AM~9526879
> *bring me a bowl, or it didn't happen.
> *


jump in the caprice and drive down here to freeport to pick some up. got some tamales too. if not slo has some you can hit him up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 25 2007, 10:32 AM~9526990
> *jump in the caprice and drive down here to freeport to pick some up. got some tamales too. if not slo has some you can hit him up.
> *


would,but i gotta work today. fk it, i'm on diet anyway.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2007, 10:31 AM~9526987
> *wut up Jose..Merry Christmas to all the Latin Cartel Family ..from Empire..
> *


 yall have a merry christmas too..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 09:24 AM~9526948
> *and i don't know this richard character personnally,so all i can say is, that el dorado is fwd and aint cut, so aint no lowrider in my book..  :thumbsdown:
> *


even muthafuckin santa panco claus is more of a rider than you. damn


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!! 

FROM ALL THA LOCOS CREATIONS.......MAY GOD BRING JOY AND MORE LOLO'S TO THIS EARTH!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 24 2007, 11:27 PM~9524786
> *MERRY X-MAS TO ALL THE HOMIES :wave: ......................SEE YOU SINGLE PUMPS SUNDAY    :nicoderm:
> *


QUE HONDA CARLOS! FELIZ NAVIDAD TO U AND UR FAMILY...TELL UR BROTHER THE FRONT CLIP IS WAITIN ON HIM..... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2007, 11:45 AM~9527333
> *even muthafuckin santa panco claus is more of a rider than you. damn
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 24 2007, 03:41 PM~9522039
> *Not hatin or anything, but the GZ Unit seems to just have opened its doors to any chick willing to be scantily clad in a calendar or club...Not against Sheila or Dani if they are trying or actually ARE GZ girls....but some of the ones I seen.....hijole!!
> *


no doubt


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.panchoclaus.com/clips/Houston%20Chron.htm


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

MmM.....tamales


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=5853063


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 25 2007, 12:47 PM~9527761
> *MmM.....tamales
> *


what kind?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...s.49195d16.html


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

see how houston is. all this bullshit never stops. somebody always gonna hate on something or start some retarded ass argument. no, i'm not directing it towards anyone in particular. read all the other city threads, you don't see as much bullshit in there as you do here. even lil hillbilly towns talk more about cars than we do.

carry on with your bullshit. i'm out, fuck this.

merry christmas motherfuckers.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 25 2007, 01:10 PM~9527894
> *see how houston is.  all this bullshit never stops.  somebody always gonna hate on something or start some retarded ass argument.  no, i'm not directing it towards anyone in particular.  read all the other city threads, you don't see as much bullshit in there as you do here.  even lil hillbilly towns talk more about cars than we do.
> 
> carry on with your bullshit.  i'm out, fuck this.
> ...


real talk


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2007, 11:52 AM~9527793
> *what kind?
> *


pollo....them hoes are spicy


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 25 2007, 01:10 PM~9527894
> *see how houston is.  all this bullshit never stops.  somebody always gonna hate on something or start some retarded ass argument.  no, i'm not directing it towards anyone in particular.  read all the other city threads, you don't see as much bullshit in there as you do here.  even lil hillbilly towns talk more about cars than we do.
> 
> carry on with your bullshit.  i'm out, fuck this.
> ...



and the reason for that is maby pepole help eachothre out instead of trying to out due eachother just how i see it i know my club will show all the love to everyone in 08 and so on we are doing big things and we will rep h town / p town to the fullest merry christmas to all from LATIN KUSTOMS "CUZ THATS HOW WE ROLL" in 08 and beyond


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

drama not good for lowriding.. time to put the petty shit aside.  





moving on, i'm ready for new years!!  :guns:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:uh: bullshit to tha side


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

leaving for work, i just saw pancho claus on s.wayside in da el dog.. chunked me da deuce. :ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 25 2007, 03:25 PM~9528776
> *
> *


oh.. sup fool.. seen old friend of yours fri night.. or was it saturday.. dunno, i was drunk.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 24 2007, 06:27 PM~9523428
> *I couldn't agree more. I have always seen him as someone out for personal promotion more than the causes he claims to support. Now this just proves it even more so next time I hear of him raising money or looking for support i will put my time and money towards better causes.
> *



I think he does what he does to stay sponsored....I dont see many people working their day jobs to turn around and pour all their money into a "cause". I dont blame him for doing what he is likely contractually obligated to do to be able to continue receiving the financial backing that allows him to do what he HAS and will continue to do for the community regardless of naysayers. My answer to that has always been "well lets see you do better." Most people see his self promotion as self serving...HOWEVER...if you were a company approached by a guy in a red zuit suit asking you for money to help sponsor events and activities....you would probably laugh in his face. He is obligated to be seen and be known and recognized as Pancho Claus to be able to coherce these companies to give him sponsorship money.

In my view lowriders are always so standoffish and think everyone is out there to make money off of them and their culture and lifestyle. If anything be happy he is out there giving a positive image to lowriding and dont let political red tape over money cloud your visions. Now a days NO ONE does anything without the idea of getting something for themselves.....Pancho Claus's commodity is recognition to get him the financial backing to make things happen.

Sorry I just get sick and tired of all the negative comments on here..although stated as not against the HLC, saying that Pancho claus is this or that demeans any activities and hard work we collaborate with him on.

Even your church priest gets paid something...everyone deserves to live and if the priest that is saving your soul can get a salary why cant pancho claus that works at MECCA on a daily basis. It is his JOB to help people.


Alberto A.
[email protected]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 mayne..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this whole thing is out of line,even by my low standards.. i'll check back with ya'll lata.. when all this petty stuff blows over. hopefully.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all my Real H-town homies.... If you're one them then you need to know I lost my cell yesterday and lost ALL my numbers..... PM me your #'s so I can lock them in tomorrow when I get me a new cell.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 25 2007, 04:06 PM~9529047
> *Merry Christmas to all my Real H-town homies.... If you're one them then you need to know I lost my cell yesterday and lost ALL my numbers..... PM me your #'s so I can lock them in tomorrow when I get me a new cell.....
> *


:uh: i'm sure BOTH of your friends will PM you.. :ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

fuckers came down my street ( where shortys nephew died)with all that fucking racket. all the little kids were running after them like little ants :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 25 2007, 05:27 PM~9529332
> *fuckers came down my street ( where shortys nephew died)with all that fucking racket. all the little kids were running after them like little ants  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that was the cops makin all the noise. we where jus cruisin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 25 2007, 05:53 PM~9529463
> *that was the cops makin all the noise. we where jus cruisin
> *



so the cops were blowing the horns :scrutinize: 
yall were with them today?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 25 2007, 05:56 PM~9529487
> *so the cops were blowing the horns  :scrutinize:
> yall were with them today?
> *


na not today, sunday. I had headach from cops siren.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 06:15 PM~9529271
> *:uh: i'm sure BOTH of your friends will PM you..    :ugh:
> *


Out of the two hundred plus numbers I lost yours is one I can do with out! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 25 2007, 06:14 PM~9529580
> *Out of the two hundred plus numbers I lost yours is one I can do with out! :uh:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 25 2007, 01:34 PM~9528067
> *and the reason for that is maby pepole help eachothre out instead of trying to out due eachother just how i see it i know my club will show all the love to everyone in 08 and so on we are doing big things and we will rep h town / p town to the fullest merry christmas to all from LATIN KUSTOMS "CUZ THATS HOW WE ROLL" in 08 and beyond
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

all it was my 2 cents people..no need to make it into drama we should maybe start focusing into 08 ........

so to all a MERRY CHRISTMAS and hope that next year is full of joy ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 25 2007, 02:34 PM~9528067
> *and the reason for that is maby pepole help eachothre out instead of trying to out due eachother just how i see it i know my club will show all the love to everyone in 08 and so on we are doing big things and we will rep h town / p town to the fullest merry christmas to all from LATIN KUSTOMS "CUZ THATS HOW WE ROLL" in 08 and beyond
> *


That sums up ALOT of people here in H-town


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah,* sic713*, BAYTOWNSLC
whats up michael blackson... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 06:00 PM~9529815
> *3 Members: cali rydah, sic713, BAYTOWNSLC
> whats up michael blackson... :uh:
> *


whats up foolio


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2007, 06:01 PM~9529821
> *whats up foolio
> *


nuttin...jus chillin....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 25 2007, 05:36 PM~9529718
> *all it was my 2 cents people..no need to make it into drama  we should maybe start focusing into 08 ........
> 
> so to all a MERRY CHRISTMAS  and hope that next year is full of joy ...
> *


Damn jose you sure know how to pick a fight... :biggrin: ..j/k


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 06:02 PM~9529872
> *nuttin...jus chillin....
> *


koo koo.. bout to go leave a shit..
then eat some cheese cake


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2007, 06:09 PM~9529914
> *koo koo.. bout to go leave a shit..
> then eat some cheese cake
> *


 :barf: ..wuz up brother..merry christmas to ya and ya family homie..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2007, 07:05 PM~9529891
> *Damn jose you sure know how to pick a fight... :biggrin: ..j/k
> *


u kno me foo...nah its not evn like that i was just making a comment n got out of porportion thats all


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 25 2007, 06:11 PM~9529936
> *u kno me foo...nah its not evn like that i was just making a comment n got out of porportion thats all
> *


i know homie....hope to see some of yall at our 5YR ANNIVERSARY in FEB.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2007, 07:13 PM~9529946
> *i know homie....hope to see some of yall at our 5YR ANNIVERSARY in FEB.
> *


dont want to get u drunk on crown again....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2007, 06:09 PM~9529914
> *koo koo.. bout to go leave a shit..
> then eat some cheese cake
> *


nasty *****... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *DISTURBED*, BAYTOWNSLC
:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> 3 Members: *cali rydah*, DISTURBED, BAYTOWNSLC
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> whats up mayne?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > 3 Members: *cali rydah*, DISTURBED, BAYTOWNSLC
> > :uh: :uh: :uh:
> > whats up mayne?
> 
> ...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:29 PM~9530010
> *nuttin much..whats up with u??
> *


nada mayne just chillin at the casa....relaxin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 06:30 PM~9530022
> *nada mayne just chillin at the casa....relaxin
> *


same here...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 25 2007, 06:11 PM~9529933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha.. you know me

mr hanky christmas poo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2007, 06:32 PM~9530031
> *same here..
> 
> hahaha.. you know me
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

did ness ever finish that truck???? :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:32 PM~9530029
> *same here...
> *


coolio......im just glad that christmas is over, time to start saving money again..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:34 PM~9530038
> *did ness ever finish that truck???? :uh:
> *


nope not yet, he is suppose to spray it this weekend.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 06:34 PM~9530040
> *coolio......im just glad that christmas is over, time to start saving money again..
> *


x2


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:34 PM~9530038
> *did ness ever finish that truck???? :uh:
> *


nope not yet, he is suppose to spray it this weekend.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 06:34 PM~9530040
> *coolio......im just glad that christmas is over, time to start saving money again..
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 06:37 PM~9530058
> *nope not yet, he is suppose to spray it this weekend.
> *


give him my number...he owes me a free paint job... :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:38 PM~9530065
> *give him my number...he owes me a free paint job... :0
> *


lol, yea i told him that the other day when i seen him. he started laughing because he forgot about makin that bet......ill hit him up and give him ur number.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 06:38 PM~9530065
> *give him my number...he owes me a free paint job... :0
> *


ha.. you aint gettin shit now


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Dec 25 2007, 06:41 PM~9530083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imma trip his fat ass... :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:45 PM~9530101
> *:uh:
> imma trip his fat ass... :0
> *


well if u trip him u really wont get ur paint job, he already is handicap....lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 06:49 PM~9530124
> *well if u trip him u really wont get ur paint job, he already is handicap....lol
> *


shit if i gotta trip him i wasn't gonna get it anyway... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:50 PM~9530203
> *shit if i gotta trip him i wasn't gonna get it anyway... :biggrin:
> *


lol, yea thats tru. guess u will be stuck wit sic to do it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 06:56 PM~9530227
> *lol, yea thats tru. guess u will be stuck wit sic to do it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i dont wanna be down with the crooked line or orange peel mafia.... :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:59 PM~9530248
> *i dont wanna be down with the crooked line or orange peel mafia.... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fawk you....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2007, 07:10 PM~9530315
> *fawk you....
> *


 :biggrin: at least the people will remember u for somethin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 07:59 PM~9530248
> *i dont wanna be down with the crooked line or orange peel mafia.... :0
> *


if you aint with us, you against us. :machinegun:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 07:16 PM~9530353
> *if you aint with us, you against us.  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ill pass...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC, DISTURBED

:wave:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 08:17 PM~9530357
> *:0  :biggrin: ill pass...
> *


ur gonna be apart of it one day wether u like it or not.....lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 07:21 PM~9530375
> *ur gonna be apart of it one day wether u like it or not.....lol
> *


 :0 oh well since u put it that way.. i take a orange peel candy with a side of crooked silver leaf please... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 08:22 PM~9530382
> *:0 oh well since u put it that way.. i take a orange peel candy with a side of crooked silver leaf please... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 08:22 PM~9530382
> *:0 oh well since u put it that way.. i take a orange peel candy with a side of crooked silver leaf please... :biggrin:
> *


well u gotta have a car to put it on first.....lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 08:22 PM~9530382
> *:0 oh well since u put it that way.. i take a orange peel candy with a side of crooked silver leaf please... :biggrin:
> *


well u gotta have a car to put it on first.....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. work sucks.. got frozen wings and bottle of rum at crib i feel like tearing into. :angry:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 08:22 PM~9530382
> *:0 oh well since u put it that way.. i take a orange peel candy with a side of crooked silver leaf please... :biggrin:
> *


well u gotta have a car to put it on first.....lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 07:26 PM~9530410
> *well u gotta have a car to put it on first.....lol
> *


speak only on what u know..fuckin trucker... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. work sucks.. got frozen wings and bottle of rum at crib i feel like tearing into. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone hear an echo?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Dec 25 2007, 08:26 PM~9530417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 08:28 PM~9530502
> *speak only on what u know..fuckin trucker... :uh:
> *


well i kno u havent made that trip to austin yet......lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 07:31 PM~9530531
> *well i kno u havent made that trip to austin yet......lol
> *


nope that is true... but the car in austin is for my wife... :0 dipshit...maybe i want him to paint one of my daily's...how many of those you got??... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got a clear whammy tank fo sale $50.00 old but never put into use.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

with FENNER breather cap .


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

12" length and a quarter inch thick.

6" diameter.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 08:32 PM~9530538
> *nope that is true... but the car in austin is for my wife... :0  dipshit...maybe i want him to paint one of my daily's...how many of those you got??... :biggrin:
> *


yea i kno its ur wife's car.....ur daily's well i kno of one....ur others dont have tags fukr.....and i only have one daily...i dont need a bunch of cars to just sit around in my drive-way.....lol 
so when we going to austin?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 08:40 PM~9530576
> *yea i kno its ur wife's car.....ur daily's well i kno of one....ur others dont have tags fukr.....and i only have one daily...i dont need a bunch of cars to just sit around in my drive-way.....lol
> so when we going to austin?
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 07:40 PM~9530576
> *yea i kno its ur wife's car.....ur daily's well i kno of one....ur others dont have tags fukr.....and i only have one daily...i dont need a bunch of cars to just sit around in my drive-way.....lol
> so when we going to austin?
> *


well thats where u are wrong again doogie howser... one of my dailys doesnt have an inspection only bcuz i dont ever drive it.. and my truck is current on everything but hasnt left my garage either..and imma just take the motor and suspension out my caprice and junk the body...u dont have a driveway anyway...ur parents do..lol..anyway imma go get her shit really soon...within a couple weeks.... got some real estate to sell.... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 08:43 PM~9530594
> *well thats where u are wrong again doogie howser... one of my dailys doesnt have an inspection only bcuz i dont ever drive it.. and my truck is current on everything but hasnt left my garage either..and u dont have a driveway...ur parents do..lol..anyway imma go get her shit really soon...within a couple weeks.... got some real estate to sell.... :biggrin:
> *


lol......go sell some real estate........lol, well make sure u sell some good property....lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 07:56 PM~9530676
> *lol......go sell some real estate........lol, well make sure u sell some good property....lol
> *


 naw on the real imma try to go get that car in like a week or two... i wanna take it right to the shop but it may have to make a stop here and *sit in the driveway*...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 25 2007, 08:58 PM~9530691
> *  naw on the real imma try to go get that car in like a week or two... i wanna take it right to the shop but it may have to make a stop here and sit in the driveway...
> *


thats cool....im sure that there should be room in tha shop by then....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Dec 25 2007, 08:02 PM~9530727
> *thats cool....im sure that there should be room in tha shop by then....
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I still have those swivels so if yall want them hit me up or pm me your e-mail so i can send you picks. I need them gone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 09:52 PM~9531025
> *:uh:
> *


lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2007, 09:00 PM~9531086
> *lol
> *


x2.. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 25 2007, 08:26 PM~9530841
> *I still have those swivels so if yall want them hit me up or pm me your e-mail so i can send you picks. I need them gone
> *


raffel them off...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2007, 10:06 PM~9531132
> *raffel them off...
> *


or put insurance on them hoes n burnem!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2007, 09:06 PM~9531132
> *raffel them off...
> *



Good idea. SUPER BOWL COMING UP TOO!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2007, 09:06 PM~9531132
> *raffel them off...
> *


SENT YOU A PM TOO!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 25 2007, 08:18 PM~9530364
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC, DISTURBED
> 
> ...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 12:40 PM~9528111
> *drama not good for lowriding..    time to put the petty shit aside.
> moving on, i'm ready for new years!!      :guns:
> *


***** thats the gayest shit i read all day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2007, 10:12 PM~9531173
> *or put insurance on them hoes n burnem!
> *


or just burnem


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 25 2007, 12:10 PM~9527894
> *see how houston is.  all this bullshit never stops.  somebody always gonna hate on something or start some retarded ass argument.  no, i'm not directing it towards anyone in particular.  read all the other city threads, you don't see as much bullshit in there as you do here.  even lil hillbilly towns talk more about cars than we do.
> 
> carry on with your bullshit.  i'm out, fuck this.
> ...


this is the 2nd gayest shit i read all day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 25 2007, 09:44 AM~9527042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5th


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 02:59 PM~9529005
> *this whole thing is out of line,even by my low standards.. i'll check back with ya'll lata..  when all this petty stuff blows over.  hopefully.
> *


you are out of line for owning that 68 for over a year and still not cut yet.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2007, 10:44 PM~9532067
> *you are out of line for owning that 68 for over a year and still not cut yet.
> *


now thats gota be the smartest shit i heard all day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2007, 11:44 PM~9532067
> *you are out of line for owning that 68 for over a year and still not cut yet.
> *


you out of line for owning a purse. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 25 2007, 11:53 PM~9532146
> *now thats gota be the smartest shit i heard all day.
> *


bitch, you out of line for that chia-pet fro you working with..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2007, 11:58 PM~9532652
> *bitch, you out of line for that chia-pet fro you working with..
> 
> 
> ...


got em


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 01:58 AM~9532652
> *bitch, you out of line for that chia-pet fro you working with..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 12:58 AM~9532652
> *bitch, you out of line for that chia-pet fro you working with..
> 
> 
> ...



SORRY NOE BUT........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2007, 06:13 PM~9529946
> *i know homie....hope to see some of yall at our 5YR ANNIVERSARY in FEB.
> *


Do you have a flyer on the Febuary event?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 12:52 AM~9532612
> *you out of line for owning a purse.    :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 09:08 AM~9533363
> *:roflmao:
> *


you know the one huh? he wouldnt let u borrow it huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 09:43 AM~9533444
> *you know the one huh?  he wouldnt let u borrow it huh?
> *


:yes:

how was your xmas Danny?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 26 2007, 10:38 AM~9533683
> *FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!
> *


this dude here....i seen u partying this weekend lol!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2007, 11:34 PM~9531974
> *this is the 2nd gayest shit i read all day
> *



go push some buttons :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 26 2007, 10:55 AM~9533777
> *this dude here....i seen u partying this weekend lol!
> *



si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Im helping out a co-worker that is giving away her pit. Shes pregnant and doesnt have time for it. Lives near greenspoint. The dog is less than a year old, she got it in March. The pics are from when it was a puppy and a recent one. 

Free to a good home.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 26 2007, 11:19 AM~9533893
> *si
> 
> *


u going out again this weekend?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 26 2007, 11:31 AM~9533978
> *u going out again this weekend?
> *



probably.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 26 2007, 11:32 AM~9533986
> *probably.
> *


when and where? fri- copa sat - xo


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 26 2007, 11:43 AM~9534043
> *when and where? fri- copa sat - xo
> *



Copa, my cousin was talking about that one but I dont know yet. We usually do XO afterhours Sat if nothing else goes down before then...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Saw some other people at XO that get on LIL the weekend before, wont say who dont want to put anyone out like that.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 26 2007, 11:54 AM~9534102
> *Saw some other people at XO that get on LIL the weekend before, wont say who dont want to put anyone out like that.
> *


lol! lemme know if u coming thru.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 25 2007, 04:06 PM~9529047
> *Merry Christmas to all my Real H-town homies.... If you're one them then you need to know I lost my cell yesterday and lost ALL my numbers..... PM me your #'s so I can lock them in tomorrow when I get me a new cell.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 25 2007, 12:10 PM~9527894
> *see how houston is.  all this bullshit never stops.  somebody always gonna hate on something or start some retarded ass argument.  no, i'm not directing it towards anyone in particular.  read all the other city threads, you don't see as much bullshit in there as you do here.  even lil hillbilly towns talk more about cars than we do.
> 
> carry on with your bullshit.  i'm out, fuck this.
> ...


x2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 26 2007, 09:49 AM~9533472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd take the pit,but my dog would fk em up..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 12:40 PM~9534363
> *
> i'd take the pit,but my dog would fk em up..
> *



probably.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 01:23 PM~9534257
> *:uh:
> *


dont need your number either :uh: 

















:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 12:40 PM~9534363
> *bah humbug, dont care about santa claus fairy tale bullshit..  never did.
> *


is that why you were wearing a santa hat?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 01:23 PM~9534257
> *:uh:
> *


dont need your number either :uh: 

















:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 26 2007, 01:18 PM~9534593
> *dont need your number either  :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


fine then! :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 02:23 PM~9534628
> *fine then! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 26 2007, 01:30 PM~9534674
> *:angry:
> *


ill miss your corny txt msg jokes. :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *sic713*, NIX CUSTOMS, NoCaddyLikeMine
:uh: u got my money yet???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 26 2007, 01:20 PM~9534606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he white, anything he says is corny as my poo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 01:51 PM~9534798
> *:uh:  dunno what you talkin about
> *


oh really?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 23 2007, 09:47 PM~9517621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 01:51 PM~9534798
> *:uh:  dunno what you talkin about
> he white, anything he says is corny as my poo
> *



judging by your size, i dont believe you eat well enough to have 'corny poo'.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 02:31 PM~9534681
> *ill miss your corny txt msg jokes. :tears:
> *


bwaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha I wont :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 26 2007, 03:09 PM~9535210
> *bwaaaaaaaaaah ha ha ha I wont  :angry:
> *


yea whatever mr. i have a bday party to go to every weekend.

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:14 PM~9535241
> *yea whatever mr. i have a bday party to go to every weekend.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


well then you must the miss. I have a bday to go to every day makin some kid have 90 bdays in a year makin the kid the oldest 7 year old in the history of the world


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 26 2007, 01:57 PM~9534826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll text yo pics next time i grub some elote.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 26 2007, 03:16 PM~9535252
> *well then you must the miss. I have a bday to go to every day makin some kid have 90 bdays in a year makin the kid the oldest 7 year old in the history of the world
> *


sthu! lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:21 PM~9535277
> *sthu! lol
> *


Never! dont hand me the title for "most bday parties attended" to me. you earned that trophy.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

for real


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 03:16 PM~9535253
> *i'll text yo pics next time i grub some elote.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 26 2007, 03:22 PM~9535284
> *Never! dont hand me the title for "most bday parties attended" to me. you earned that trophy.
> *


no more bday parties for the rest of the year for me!

you on the other hand.... :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:26 PM~9535309
> *no more bday parties for the rest of the year for me!
> 
> you on the other hand....  :scrutinize:
> *


ha ha ha lmao!!!!!!! there is like a few days left, Peoples champ!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 03:26 PM~9535309
> *no more bday parties for the rest of the year for me!
> 
> you on the other hand....  :scrutinize:
> *


uh huh,but how many new years partys you going to stop by? mrs party like a rock star.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny partys til she drops.. 



and i hear theres a pic to prove it..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 04:27 PM~9535321
> *uh huh,but how many new years partys you going to stop by?  mrs party like a rock star.
> *


zero, they are gonna be bday parties that happen to fall on new years.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 04:28 PM~9535329
> *hrny partys til she drops..
> and i hear theres a pic to prove it..
> *


 :0 PROVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 26 2007, 03:29 PM~9535336
> *zero, they are gonna be bday parties that happen to fall on new years.
> *


mayne..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 04:30 PM~9535340
> *mayne..
> *


she like the "Muhamed Ali" of bday party attender. :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 26 2007, 03:27 PM~9535317
> *ha ha ha lmao!!!!!!! there is like a few days left, Peoples champ!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:34 PM~9535367
> *:biggrin:
> *


I was calling you the "peoples champ" LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 03:27 PM~9535321
> *uh huh,but how many new years partys you going to stop by?  mrs party like a rock star.
> *


no idea whats goin on for new years... :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:35 PM~9535375
> *no idea whats goin on for new years... :dunno:
> *


let me take a stab at it.........................................a uh............bday party? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 03:28 PM~9535329
> *hrny partys til she drops..
> and i hear theres a pic to prove it..
> *


i dont know what youre talkin bout... :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 26 2007, 03:36 PM~9535387
> *let me take a stab at it.........................................a uh............bday party?  :biggrin:
> *


that would be a BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 26 2007, 03:35 PM~9535375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:36 PM~9535392
> *i dont know what youre talkin bout...  :angel:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:38 PM~9535397
> *that would be a BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 03:38 PM~9535400
> *well, so far..  theres kustoms party..    and thats it, far as i know..  i was thinking of party myself..  which usually ends up with me and my primos getting drunk in front yard and shooting guns until grandma says to stop.
> :uh:
> *


i usually go to a house party. dont like goin to a club on new years.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 26 2007, 03:39 PM~9535408
> *:angry:
> *


thats right chino!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:38 PM~9535397
> *that would be a BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!!
> *


stop talkin about big pimp like that


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:46 PM~9535455
> *thats right chino!!
> *


 :no:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THE CLOCKS TICKIN GET TO SWITCHIN


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 04:58 PM~9535518
> *THE CLOCKS TICKIN GET TO SWITCHIN
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 03:47 PM~9535461
> *stop talkin about big pimp like that
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 03:58 PM~9535518
> *THE CLOCKS TICKIN GET TO SWITCHIN
> *


mayne..someone else has a '68?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 03:59 PM~9535527
> *:0
> *


close your mouth, you giving me nasty thoughts.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

HIT UP SLO FOR YOUR CUSTOM PAINT JOBS


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381703


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 04:09 PM~9535601
> *close your mouth, you giving me nasty thoughts.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 04:09 PM~9535605
> *HIT UP SLO FOR YOUR CUSTOM PAIN JOBS
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=381703
> *


prolly would be PAINful :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 26 2007, 04:10 PM~9535610
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


eww yeah baby..make it hurt.. :around:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 04:11 PM~9535612
> *prolly would be PAINful  :roflmao:
> *


fucker got it before i could edit it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 05:12 PM~9535622
> *fucker got it before i could edit it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9536272
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 06:28 PM~9536286
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 06:28 PM~9536290
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 06:30 PM~9536302
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 06:31 PM~9536305
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 05:33 PM~9536318
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 06:34 PM~9536325
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 05:35 PM~9536337
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 26 2007, 06:39 PM~9536367
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 04:39 PM~9536370
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2007, 08:34 PM~9524152
> *jason your never have anything postive to say about anyone.. :uh:  but thats your opinion.....it wasnt bout pancho claus yestarday..it was about the kids we were helping..we invited him to help us this yr...It was a HLC event he was a special guest.
> *


I don't think I am being negative because I think the cause should be more important than one person involved in it. If he was only interested in supporting the "cause" then he would have participated in the cruise, regardless of where he was in line. If his company wouldn't let him use the taxi unless it was up front then he could have riden in someone elses car and helped pass out toys. I don't like the way he handles his charity work so I won't contribute to his drives etc. But if you want go for it. You know that if he had blown off the HLC for the same reasons you would be singing a different song. Don't take this as me taking sides with ULA or HLC because I am not part of either organization so I could care less which group he supported.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 05:42 PM~9536380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that shit


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 04:39 PM~9536370
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 06:44 PM~9536398
> *wtf is that shit
> *


you esa


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 05:12 PM~9535621
> *eww yeah baby..make it hurt..  :around:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 05:46 PM~9536413
> *you esa
> *


sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh dont tell any one. that my after late night hours custome that i wear at fantasy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 26 2007, 12:44 PM~9534768
> *4 Members: cali rydah, sic713, NIX CUSTOMS, NoCaddyLikeMine
> :uh:  u got my money yet???
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 06:47 PM~9536425
> *sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh dont tell any one. that my after late night hours custome that i wear at fantasy
> *


marykone :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2007, 04:48 PM~9536433
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 05:48 PM~9536435
> *marykone  :buttkick:
> *


a cabron, i thought that was a every day costume party


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 06:49 PM~9536442
> *a cabron, i thought that was a every day costume party
> *


don't make me call your madre again. :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 05:50 PM~9536445
> *don't make me call your madre again.  :twak:
> *


sorry.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 26 2007, 06:43 PM~9536390
> *I don't think I am being negative because I think the cause should be more important than one person involved in it. If he was only interested in supporting the "cause" then he would have participated in the cruise, regardless of where he was in line. If his company wouldn't let him use the taxi unless it was up front then he could have riden in someone elses car and helped pass out toys. I don't like the way he handles his charity work so I won't contribute to his drives etc. But if you want go for it. You know that if he had blown off the HLC for the same reasons you would be singing a different song. Don't take this as me taking sides with ULA or HLC because I am not part of either organization so I could care less which group he supported.
> *


OH STOP IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 26 2007, 05:47 PM~9536424
> *:angry:
> *


cover your eyes with dental floss..grown folks gettin kinky.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 05:51 PM~9536453
> *OH STOP IT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 26 2007, 06:52 PM~9536459
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 06:51 PM~9536454
> *cover your eyes with dental floss..grown folks gettin kinky.
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 05:52 PM~9536467
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 26 2007, 06:53 PM~9536478
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 05:55 PM~9536488
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 04:51 PM~9536453
> *OH STOP IT
> *


noumsayin u got hoes that understand namean that make mistakes and fuck with frosted flakes then u got hoes ya understand that fuck with real pimps namtalmbat then u got black hoes and white hoes namtalbat black bitches darken days white bitches brighten day noumtalmbat forreal namtalbat only thing i want black is the black walls thats gonna hold up that 600 benz namtalmbat noumsayin namean but the black bitch she can push the car with me and that white hoe in there namtalmbat


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 06:51 PM~9536454
> *cover your eyes with dental floss..grown folks gettin kinky.
> *


Ill cover your eyes with both my fists :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2007, 05:57 PM~9536501
> *noumsayin u got hoes that understand namean that make mistakes and fuck with frosted flakes then u got hoes ya understand that fuck with real pimps namtalmbat then u got black hoes and white hoes namtalbat black bitches darken days white bitches brighten day noumtalmbat forreal namtalbat only thing i want black is the black walls thats gonna hold up that 600 benz namtalmbat noumsayin namean but the black bitch she can push the car with me and that white hoe in there namtalmbat
> *


all the radiation finally got to em. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 06:56 PM~9536497
> *
> *


hechate un mano de fierro 

http://gallery.mac.com/haza_design#100011/...8&bgcolor=black


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

LOOKS LIKT THE BATTLES OF THE SMILY'S IN HERE.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 26 2007, 05:59 PM~9536523
> *LOOKS LIKT THE BATTLES OF THE SMILY'S IN HERE.
> 
> *


i win..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2007, 04:57 PM~9536501
> *noumsayin u got hoes that understand namean that make mistakes and fuck with frosted flakes then u got hoes ya understand that fuck with real pimps namtalmbat then u got black hoes and white hoes namtalbat black bitches darken days white bitches brighten day noumtalmbat forreal namtalbat only thing i want black is the black walls thats gonna hold up that 600 benz namtalmbat noumsayin namean but the black bitch she can push the car with me and that white hoe in there namtalmbat
> *


that boy trippin.. must of seen some old wrinkle boobs today.. fk his head all up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2007, 06:57 PM~9536501
> *noumsayin u got hoes that understand namean that make mistakes and fuck with frosted flakes then u got hoes ya understand that fuck with real pimps namtalmbat then u got black hoes and white hoes namtalbat black bitches darken days white bitches brighten day noumtalmbat forreal namtalbat only thing i want black is the black walls thats gonna hold up that 600 benz namtalmbat noumsayin namean but the black bitch she can push the car with me and that white hoe in there namtalmbat
> *


YOU TALMBOUT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 05:58 PM~9536512
> *hechate un mano de fierro
> 
> http://gallery.mac.com/haza_design#100011/...8&bgcolor=black
> *


old pics.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 06:01 PM~9536537
> *YOU TALMBOUT
> *


your suppose to translate ebonics for us. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 07:01 PM~9536539
> *old pics.
> *


nice avatar


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 05:00 PM~9536530
> *i win..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 05:01 PM~9536537
> *YOU TALMBOUT
> *


ill tell u one thing though the difference between the black bitch and the white bitch ya understand namean is the white bitch is gonna get it get it get it and the black bitch namean is gonna not be wit it but me myself im lookin for a hoe famous like amos ya understand namean but only 1 thang namean, amos bake cookies, and real hoes break rookies nahtalmbat believe that different strrokes for different folks, some hoez like pepsi namtalmbat and some hoes like coke


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 26 2007, 05:59 PM~9536523
> *LOOKS LIKT THE BATTLES OF THE SMILY'S IN HERE.
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 06:02 PM~9536542
> *nice avatar
> *


thx


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2007, 06:02 PM~9536545
> *ill tell u one thing though the difference between the black bitch and the white bitch ya understand namean is the white bitch is gonna get it get it get it and the black bitch namean is gonna not be wit it but me myself im lookin for a hoe famous like amos ya understand namean but only 1 thang namean, amos bake cookies, and real hoes break rookies nahtalmbat believe that different strrokes for different folks, some hoez like pepsi namtalmbat and some hoes like coke
> *


damn.. actually understood that one.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 06:02 PM~9536546
> *:uh:
> *


BOY DONT MAKE ME CALL YOUR DADDY LATIN AND TELL HIM TO SPANK YOU.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 05:03 PM~9536556
> *damn..    actually understood that one.
> *


pimpin chop it up however u want namean


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

slo the custumizing genius


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this honeydip here at work said she likes tall brothas.. someone post a pic of slim.. she might change her mind. lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 26 2007, 06:03 PM~9536557
> *BOY DONT MAKE ME CALL YOUR DADDY LATIN AND TELL HIM TO SPANK YOU.
> 
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 05:04 PM~9536563
> *this honeydip here at work said she likes tall brothas..  someone post a pic of slim..    she might change her mind. lol
> *


LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 07:01 PM~9536541
> *your suppose to translate ebonics for us.    :uh:
> *


WELL IT SOUNDED LIKE A PORKY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2007, 07:02 PM~9536545
> *ill tell u one thing though the difference between the black bitch and the white bitch ya understand namean is the white bitch is gonna get it get it get it and the black bitch namean is gonna not be wit it but me myself im lookin for a hoe famous like amos ya understand namean but only 1 thang namean, amos bake cookies, and real hoes break rookies nahtalmbat believe that different strrokes for different folks, some hoez like pepsi namtalmbat and some hoes like coke
> *


BREAKIN HOES OFF


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 05:08 PM~9536588
> *BREAKIN HOES OFF
> *


peep that...

205-ugk-two_type_of_b_featuring_dizzee_rascal_and_pimpin_ken.mp3 - 6.92MB


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 26 2007, 06:04 PM~9536561
> *slo the custumizing genius
> *


:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 26 2007, 06:12 PM~9536600
> *:uh:
> *


da slominator


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2007, 04:57 PM~9536501
> *noumsayin u got hoes that understand namean that make mistakes and fuck with frosted flakes then u got hoes ya understand that fuck with real pimps namtalmbat then u got black hoes and white hoes namtalbat black bitches darken days white bitches brighten day noumtalmbat forreal namtalbat only thing i want black is the black walls thats gonna hold up that 600 benz namtalmbat noumsayin namean but the black bitch she can push the car with me and that white hoe in there namtalmbat
> *



english puto :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

got some xtra Houston ULA patches for those that need them $$


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

too many ppl trying to be politically correct up in this topic.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2007, 08:35 PM~9530553
> *got a clear whammy tank fo sale $50.00 old but never put into use.
> *


SOLD


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I still have these seats for sale. $300 n they are yours. COME GET THEM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 26 2007, 06:47 PM~9536793
> *too many ppl trying to be politically correct up in this topic.
> *



:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Dec 24 2007, 05:44 PM~9522774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK LIKE A BUFFET LINE~ :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 04:51 PM~9536453
> *OH STOP IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: have me in tears...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 26 2007, 05:06 PM~9536575
> *WELL IT SOUNDED LIKE A PORKY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 26 2007, 04:43 PM~9536390
> *I don't think I am being negative because I think the cause should be more important than one person involved in it. If he was only interested in supporting the "cause" then he would have participated in the cruise, regardless of where he was in line. If his company wouldn't let him use the taxi unless it was up front then he could have riden in someone elses car and helped pass out toys. I don't like the way he handles his charity work so I won't contribute to his drives etc. But if you want go for it. You know that if he had blown off the HLC for the same reasons you would be singing a different song. Don't take this as me taking sides with ULA or HLC because I am not part of either organization so I could care less which group he supported.
> *


  ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2007, 07:04 PM~9536563
> *this honeydip here at work said she likes tall brothas..  someone post a pic of slim..    she might change her mind. lol
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*, lvlikeg, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, RAGALAC


looks like u lost the bet... :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 26 2007, 07:19 PM~9537559
> *I still have these seats for sale. $300 n they are yours. COME GET THEM
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 26 2007, 07:19 PM~9537559
> *I still have these seats for sale. $300 n they are yours. COME GET THEM
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! TUCK N ROLL TUCK N ROLL !!!!!!!!!!!!THEY MUST BE SHOOTIN GUNS N SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 26 2007, 09:08 PM~9538361
> *OH  SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! TUCK N ROLL TUCK N ROLL !!!!!!!!!!!!THEY MUST BE SHOOTIN GUNS N SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


for the real old school players


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2007, 09:15 PM~9538436
> *for the real old school players
> *


REAL REAL REEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL OLD SCHOOL PLAYERS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT




> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 26 2007, 07:19 PM~9537559
> *I still have these seats for sale. $300 n they are yours. COME GET THEM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

aint nothin wrong with that style, i still dig it. reminds me of back in da days :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 26 2007, 10:27 PM~9538017
> *
> *


What up homie?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 12:05 AM~9539760
> *What up homie?
> *


same shit... gettin ready for 08...whats up with el patron???


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 12:24 AM~9539904
> *same shit... gettin ready for 08...whats up with el patron???
> *


gonna start on it in the morning


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 27 2007, 12:41 AM~9539996
> *gonna start on it in the morning
> *


 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 12:42 AM~9539999
> *:0
> *


yes sir ....remember get in where you fit in


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 27 2007, 12:48 AM~9540028
> *yes sir ....remember get in where you fit in
> *


 :0 sounds racist... :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 12:49 AM~9540035
> *:0  sounds racist... :biggrin:
> *


just might be hmmmmm.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 27 2007, 12:54 AM~9540063
> *just might be hmmmmm.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 12:55 AM~9540066
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ridenlow84, *BAYTOWNSLC*

I think its past your bed time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 27 2007, 01:03 AM~9540113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yall takin the car out this weekend???


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 27 2007, 02:04 AM~9540118
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ridenlow84, BAYTOWNSLC
> 
> ...


sup homie... :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 01:05 AM~9540124
> *:biggrin: yall takin the car out this weekend???
> *


hopefully taken both of them out


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2007, 01:05 AM~9540127
> *sup homie... :biggrin:
> *


nothing much hows the weather on the other side of the bridge


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 27 2007, 01:07 AM~9540135
> *hopefully taken both of them out
> *


last ime at mambos mister shit was workin... :yes:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 27 2007, 01:08 AM~9540139
> *nothing much hows the weather on the other side of the bridge
> *



ITS DARK


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 01:11 AM~9540155
> *last ime at mambos mister shit was workin... :yes:
> *


yea his should be an easy fix


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

its dark on this side also


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2007, 01:19 PM~9534943
> *
> *


Pineapple Malibu........I Got U Boo!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 25 2007, 12:34 PM~9528067
> *and the reason for that is maby pepole help eachothre out instead of trying to out due eachother just how i see it i know my club will show all the love to everyone in 08 and so on we are doing big things and we will rep h town / p town to the fullest merry christmas to all from LATIN KUSTOMS "CUZ THATS HOW WE ROLL" in 08 and beyond
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 27 2007, 11:25 AM~9541401
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WHATS GOING ON PEOPLE?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 27 2007, 01:35 PM~9542322
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 01:28 PM~9541995
> *
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 27 2007, 01:16 PM~9542593
> *Hi everyone :cheesy:
> *


wuz up ..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 27 2007, 01:37 PM~9542761
> *wuz up ..
> *


Nothing to do at work this week. The day seems so long...................


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 27 2007, 12:35 PM~9542322
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 01:32 PM~9542723
> *:nicoderm:
> *


what it do??? hit me up later....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 27 2007, 10:25 AM~9541401
> *:nicoderm:
> *


stunna shades?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 03:05 PM~9542966
> *stunna shades?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 27 2007, 03:08 PM~9542990
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 26 2007, 06:44 PM~9536763
> *got some xtra Houston ULA patches for those that need them $$
> 
> 
> ...


i bet you can take them back where they came from.  they'll be put to good use.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 03:25 PM~9543117
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 27 2007, 03:34 PM~9543182
> *:angry:
> *


so anyway.. how many party invites you have for this coming weekend?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 03:34 PM~9543187
> *so anyway..    how many party invites you have for this coming weekend?
> *


jus a couple.... :|


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 03:59 PM~9542923
> *what it do??? hit me up later....
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 02:52 PM~9543358
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 27 2007, 03:47 PM~9543312
> *jus a couple.... :|
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

DEVIOUS BEEN TO THE OLIVE GARDEN THIS WEEK?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 27 2007, 04:47 PM~9543312
> *jus a couple.... :|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *sic713,* McHam
:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 04:05 PM~9543511
> *DEVIOUS BEEN TO THE OLIVE GARDEN THIS WEEK?
> *


thats not me, should direct that question at SLIM..


this how i take care of my brawds..fajitaz on da george foreman..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2007, 07:00 PM~9536529
> *
> *


say fool i have those oranges and stuff at tha house. i keep forgettin to call u up! lol


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 05:24 PM~9543724
> *thats not me, should direct that question at SLIM..
> this how i take care of my brawds..fajitaz on da george foreman..
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT YOU WERE THE OLIVE GARDEN PIMP!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 04:24 PM~9543724
> *thats not me, should direct that question at SLIM..
> this how i take care of my brawds..fajitaz on da george foreman..
> 
> ...



:angry: i wish i was on your diet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 27 2007, 04:28 PM~9543761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

SO IF YOU MEET A GIRL YOU REALLY LIKED WHERE WOULD YOU TAKE HER?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 04:41 PM~9543860
> *SO IF YOU MEET A GIRL YOU REALLY LIKED WHERE WOULD YOU TAKE HER?
> *


drive-thru at taqueria then down street to palace inn motel. if she really fine, i might spring for the expensive room that has jacuzzi.  and i'd set the mood with some screwed slow jams.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 05:42 PM~9543867
> *drive-thru at taqueria then down street to palace inn motel.    if she really fine, i might spring for the expensive room that has jacuzzi.            and i'd set the mood with some screwed slow jams.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU A FOOL!!!! PALACE INN DONT PLAY THOUGH WITH THE PURPLE NEON UP IN IT :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 04:45 PM~9543902
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU A FOOL!!!! PALACE INN DONT PLAY THOUGH WITH THE PURPLE NEON UP IN IT :biggrin:
> *


yeah, brawds dig that romantic shit.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 05:46 PM~9543912
> *yeah, brawds dig that romantic shit.
> *


AND ONLY 55 BUCKS!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

LOW INC YOU READY FOR SUNDAY?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 03:51 PM~9543949
> *LOW INC YOU READY FOR SUNDAY?
> *


whats goin down sunday???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

SIC YOU CALLED BUT I WAS TIED UP! WHEN YOU GOING TO START THE RIDE HOMIE!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 05:51 PM~9543958
> *whats goin down sunday???
> *


THE HOP SUNDAY FOO!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 03:53 PM~9543967
> *THE HOP SUNDAY FOO!
> *


bish u aint call me in forever...anyway where and what time???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 04:50 PM~9543944
> *AND ONLY 55 BUCKS!
> *


wtf? you pay for the whole night? bawlin!!! i only pay for about 2 to 3 hours when i go.. ends up being $20-25


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 27 2007, 03:51 PM~9543958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea,i had a question..
i can start begining of the year..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 05:53 PM~9543974
> *bish u aint call me in forever...anyway where and what time???
> *


ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT IS GOING DOWN I NEED TO FIND OUT TO SUPPOSE TO BE AT A SHOW BUT I SAY TAKE IT TO THE STREETS ( MAMBO"S) AND LETS SEE WHO WILL BE THE SINGLE PUMP KING FOR 08"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 04:03 PM~9544052
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT IT IS GOING DOWN I NEED TO FIND OUT TO SUPPOSE TO BE AT A SHOW BUT I SAY TAKE IT TO THE STREETS ( MAMBO"S) AND LETS SEE WHO WILL BE THE SINGLE PUMP KING FOR 08"
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 05:54 PM~9543977
> *wtf? you pay for the whole night?  bawlin!!!    i only pay for about 2 to 3 hours when i go..  ends up being $20-25
> *


YOU KNOW I DO WHAT I CAN DO FOR THE LADIES


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 04:08 PM~9544119
> *YOU KOW I DOD WHAT I CAN DO FOR THE LADIES
> *


wtf you just say... :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 06:10 PM~9544131
> *wtf you just say... :uh:
> *


 :uh: TYPO BISH!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 04:10 PM~9544131
> *wtf you just say... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

SIC WHAT WAS UP? WHAT WAS THE QUESTION?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 06:11 PM~9544151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :around:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 04:14 PM~9544178
> *:around:
> *


whatever non spelling muthafucka


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 27 2007, 04:11 PM~9544141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevemind..
it was about my car.. but i fixed it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 05:24 PM~9543724
> *thats not me, should direct that question at SLIM..
> this how i take care of my brawds..fajitaz on da george foreman..
> 
> ...


I KNOW THATS NOT YOUR PLATE......WHERES THE REST OF IT PORKCHOP.....THATS YO NEW NAME FOR THE 08 PORKCHOP


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 06:15 PM~9544191
> *whatever non spelling muthafucka
> *


SORRY I CANT SALE REAL ESTATE LIKE YOU HOMIE!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 04:42 PM~9543867
> *drive-thru at taqueria then down street to palace inn motel.    if she really fine, i might spring for the expensive room that has jacuzzi.            and i'd set the mood with some screwed slow jams.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2007, 05:18 PM~9544211
> *I KNOW THATS NOT YOUR PLATE......WHERES THE REST OF IT PORKCHOP.....THATS YO NEW NAME FOR THE 08 PORKCHOP
> *


aight OG (olive garden).


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 27 2007, 04:18 PM~9544221
> *SORRY I CANT SALE REAL ESTATE LIKE YOU HOMIE!
> *


has nothing to do with spelling..mr. business owner.. i need a job boss..hook me up.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 05:54 PM~9543977
> *wtf? you pay for the whole night?  bawlin!!!    i only pay for about 2 to 3 hours when i go..  ends up being $20-25
> *


SHIT U SPEND 2 HOURS JUST TRING TO GET IN THE DOOR.....OL HUSKY ASS *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 27 2007, 05:19 PM~9544228
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't pretend you never been romanced out of your chonies at palace inn.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2007, 05:21 PM~9544250
> *SHIT U SPEND 2 HOURS JUST TRING TO GET IN THE DOOR.....OL HUSKY ASS *****
> *


then i fk during 3rd hour


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my company hiring.. anybody with call center (if you dont know what it is, dont bother asking) experience can apply.. positiion would be a 2nd shift either sun-thru or tues-sat. pm me for details.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 05:21 PM~9544251
> *don't pretend you never been romanced out of your chonies at palace inn.
> *


nope not me... :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 27 2007, 05:28 PM~9544296
> *nope not me... :angel:
> *


:scrutinize:


oh yeah, thats right, you dont wear chonies.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 05:37 PM~9544377
> *:scrutinize:
> oh yeah, thats right, you dont wear chonies.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

here goes jobs i was talkin about if anybody interested.. PM me if you are, and i'll give you name to use as reference.  

https://sjobs.brassring.com/1033/ASP/TG/cim...5985_216&GQId=0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2007, 04:21 PM~9544250
> *SHIT U SPEND 2 HOURS JUST TRING TO GET IN THE DOOR.....OL HUSKY ASS *****
> *


30 minutes to catch his breathe from squezzin thru the door 5min to fuck 25 to catch breath again,get dressed and leave...........................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2007, 04:21 PM~9544250
> *SHIT U SPEND 2 HOURS JUST TRING TO GET IN THE DOOR.....OL HUSKY ASS *****
> *


30 minutes to catch his breathe from squezzin thru the door 5min to fuck 25 to catch breath again,get dressed and leave...........................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 07:54 PM~9544910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 27 2007, 05:39 PM~9544812
> *30 minutes to catch his breathe from squezzin thru the door 5min to fuck 25 to catch breath again,get dressed and leave...........................
> *


GORDIS GORDIS GORDIS..................SIRCHUNKSALOT FINALLY GOTEM A GOOD ONE HU??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 27 2007, 01:35 PM~9542322
> *:ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 05:54 PM~9544910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BET U BOUGHT URSELF A BOX OF THAT SHIT UR SOON TO B BALDHEAD HU?ALONG WITH THEM 3 FOR 10 WALMART SHIRTS U BE BUYING ALSO HU???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 27 2007, 07:01 PM~9544952
> *BET U BOUGHT URSELF A BOX OF THAT SHIT UR SOON TO B BALDHEAD HU?ALONG WITH THEM 3 FOR 10 WALMART SHIRTS U BE BUYING ALSO HU???
> *


lol.. don't be mad at me, be mad a whoever said your fro looked tight.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 27 2007, 02:42 PM~9542805
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 06:02 PM~9544961
> *lol..  don't be mad at me, be mad a whoever said your fro looked tight.
> *


****** HATIN CUZ I CAN SWITCH IT UP ON THEY ASS.........

HAVE A FRO FOR DA BLACK HOES
TAPER FADE FOR DA WHITE GIRL GETTIN LAID 
Y PELON FOR DA ESAS WHO SAY HOMESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 27 2007, 07:07 PM~9545004
> *
> ****** HATIN  CUZ I CAN  SWITCH IT UP ON THEY ASS.........
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2007, 04:18 PM~9544211
> *I KNOW THATS NOT YOUR PLATE......WHERES THE REST OF IT PORKCHOP.....THATS YO NEW NAME FOR THE 08 PORKCHOP
> *


og chop


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2007, 07:19 PM~9545523
> *og chop
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2007, 07:19 PM~9545523
> *og chop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 02:26 PM~9543123
> *i bet you can take them back where they came from.  they'll be put to good use.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: not wasting my time taking them back. some one can come get them they ain't in my way


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2007, 09:23 PM~9545998
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: not wasting my time taking them back. some one can come get them they ain't in my way
> *


give em' to me! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 10:47 PM~9546236
> *give em' to me! :cheesy:
> *


I have some too...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 27 2007, 09:54 PM~9546293
> *I have some too...
> *


start a collection


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

croocked line mafia bitch..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

at least u not in denial anymore... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

crooked pinstripes are his trademark.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 10:08 PM~9546453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


been practicing? looks clean just need to make it more symmetrical.


also need to upgrade your t.v that remote looks old skool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 27 2007, 09:09 PM~9546465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.. havent striped in about a couple of months..
yea i was sitting down and had it in my lap.. so it was hard to stripe

quit complaining and buy me a new one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 09:18 PM~9546552
> *never have been..
> you damn right
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 10:18 PM~9546552
> *never have been..
> you damn right
> 
> ...


and im not talking about the shit in the middle and talking about the shit around the edge

sorry just bought a plasma for my self <<<<<<<<<<<<<<stupid move


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 09:19 PM~9546564
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 09:19 PM~9546573
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 27 2007, 09:19 PM~9546572
> *and im not talking about the shit in the middle and talking about the shit around the edge
> 
> sorry just bought a plasma for my self <<<<<<<<<<<<<<stupid move
> *


shit on the edge isnt surpose to be even..
im thinking outside the box


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 09:20 PM~9546580
> *:uh:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 08:47 PM~9546236
> *give em' to me! :cheesy:
> *


 u dont qualify for them u need to have a lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 09:21 PM~9546600
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 09:22 PM~9546612
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2007, 10:22 PM~9546603
> *u dont qualify for them u need to have a lowrider :biggrin:
> *


hahaa. ass. :biggrin: 

was just trying to recover lost ULA property so that it can be put to future use.

and i already have a patch.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

double


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 09:23 PM~9546621
> *:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2007, 09:26 PM~9546642
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:buttkick::buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2007, 10:22 PM~9546603
> *u dont qualify for them u need to have a lowrider :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 09:25 PM~9546630
> *hahaa.  ass. :biggrin:
> 
> was just trying to recover lost ULA property so that it can be put to future use.
> ...



not lost Liv4lacs and I PAID for them back when we were members of AZTEC IMAGE which was a member of the Houston ULA back then 

p.s prefer the term ASSHOLE when referemcing to me


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2007, 10:29 PM~9546685
> *not lost Liv4lacs and I PAID for them when back then we were members of AZTEC IMAGE which was a member of the Houston ULA back then
> 
> p.s prefer the term ASSHOLE when referemcing to me
> *


dont know you well enough to call you that. sorry man.  

and to some of us, the patches are ULA property. just like a plaque. when you leave the club, dont take it with you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 10:33 PM~9546730
> *dont know you well enough to call you that.  sorry man.
> 
> and to some of us, the patches are ULA property.  just like a plaque.  when you leave the club, dont take it with you.*


mayne.. here we go again.. :ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 10:34 PM~9546739
> *mayne..  here we go again..    :ugh:
> *


no problems here man. just two adults having a discussion.

something you dont know about. 

dont worry. you can keep on talking about fat sluts and cheap food in a minute.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 10:36 PM~9546755
> *no problems here man.  just two adults having a discussion.
> 
> something you dont know about.
> ...


ok,but hurry up..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 09:33 PM~9546730
> *dont know you well enough to call you that.  sorry man.
> 
> and to some of us, the patches are ULA property.  just like a plaque.  when you leave the club, dont take it with you.
> *



not mad nor offended

well we never left the ULA. The ULA fell under the radar scope for some years at the same time so did AI. When the ULA resurfaced AI was in limbo.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 10:36 PM~9546755
> *no problems here man.  just two adults having a discussion.
> 
> something you dont know about.
> ...


ok,but hurry up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i think JUSTDEEZ is JUSTSKURRED of chevylo97.. 


but i aint trying to start nothing.. not me.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 27 2007, 10:37 PM~9546764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that answers my questions. thank you sir.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see..skurred..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 11:33 PM~9546730
> *dont know you well enough to call you that.  sorry man.
> 
> and to some of us, the patches are ULA property.  just like a plaque.  when you leave the club, dont take it with you.
> *


Give me the $ I paid and you can have them back :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 10:40 PM~9546806
> *i think JUSTDEEZ is JUSTSKURRED of chevylo97..
> but i aint trying to start nothing.. not me.
> *


this coming from the guy that pulls a pistol every chance he gets :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 27 2007, 09:41 PM~9546824
> *Give me the $ I paid and you can have them back :cheesy:
> *



x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 10:41 PM~9546826
> *this coming from the guy that pulls a pistol every chance he gets :uh:
> *


bitch, i aint pull no pistol on you. stop lying.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 10:42 PM~9546839
> *bitch, i aint pull no pistol on you.  stop lying.
> *


ok you right. you didnt PULL it out, its just that you cant find a shirt that covers it and your belly


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 10:44 PM~9546854
> *ok you right.  you didnt PULL it out, its just that you cant find a shirt that covers it and your belly
> *


exactly..


oh, and your the one that gets all mad, and goes walker texas ranger , and pops out the knum chucks.. talkin about "thats last time you make fun of me on LIL"


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 27 2007, 10:41 PM~9546824
> *Give me the $ I paid and you can have them back :cheesy:
> *


i'll get them if justdeez doesnt...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2007, 11:47 PM~9547077
> *i'll get them if justdeez doesnt...
> *


 :0


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 09:19 PM~9546573
> *:buttkick:
> *


Where is my Roller Derby Helmet??? You should be working on it not playing around! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 27 2007, 10:49 PM~9547095
> *Where is my Roller Derby Helmet??? You should be working on it not playing around! :biggrin:
> *


mayne.. crack da whip on em huh? gangsta..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2007, 09:47 PM~9547077
> *i'll get them if justdeez doesnt...
> *


 i have 2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 10:47 PM~9547075
> *exactly..
> oh, and your the one that gets all mad, and goes walker texas ranger , and pops out the knum chucks..    talkin about "thats last time you make fun of me on LIL"
> 
> ...


didnt want to. you asked for it :angry: 



> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2007, 10:47 PM~9547077
> *i'll get them if justdeez doesnt...
> *


werd!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2007, 10:50 PM~9547101
> *i have 2
> *


how much shipped?? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2007, 09:52 PM~9547158
> *how much shipped?? :biggrin:
> *



zip code :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 27 2007, 09:49 PM~9547095
> *Where is my Roller Derby Helmet??? You should be working on it not playing around! :biggrin:
> *


here at my house..kiss my ass


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 09:49 PM~9547099
> *mayne..  crack da whip on em huh?  gangsta..
> *



Yep :buttkick: hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 27 2007, 09:55 PM~9547202
> *Yep  :buttkick:  hno:
> *


no...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2007, 10:54 PM~9547189
> *zip code  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 it might be cheaper that 2 drive up there from baytown...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2007, 10:56 PM~9547222
> *it might be cheaper that 2 drive up there from baytown...
> *


how about he just flush em, and you can stand by da water and wait for em to float by?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2007, 09:56 PM~9547222
> *it might be cheaper that 2 drive up there from baytown...
> *



or meet up at the next show


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 09:56 PM~9547219
> *no...
> *


I passed the test, next practice i'll be in the game! I'm sure i'll fall on my ass! Gonna get my first real ass kicken!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 11:58 PM~9547240
> *how about he just flush em, and you can stand by da water and wait for em to float by?
> *


dats fked up


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 09:56 PM~9547219
> *no...
> *


I passed the test, next practice i'll be in the game! I'm sure i'll fall on my ass! Gonna get my first real ass kicken!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 10:58 PM~9547240
> *how about he just flush em, and you can stand by da water and wait for em to float by?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2007, 10:58 PM~9547248
> *or meet up at the next show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Dec 27 2007, 10:59 PM~9547262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 10:01 PM~9547280
> *so
> be careful, saw some of those pics..some of them brawds look real butch.  hno:
> :uh:
> *


 Those are the ones on my team! We are ranked number one!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 27 2007, 11:04 PM~9547305
> *Those are the ones on my team! We are ranked number one!
> *


oh.. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 27 2007, 09:59 PM~9547259
> *I passed the test, next practice i'll be in the game! I'm sure i'll fall on my ass! Gonna get my first real ass kicken!
> *


cool.. im a try to work on the helmet tommorow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2007, 10:20 PM~9547491
> *cool.. im a try to work on the helmet tommorow
> *


Thanks fucker! As long as I have it by Jan 7th!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 10:33 PM~9546730
> *dont know you well enough to call you that.  sorry man.
> 
> and to some of us, the patches are ULA property.  just like a plaque.  when you leave the club, dont take it with you.
> *


call him 'cuddle tweenkee' he likes that alot.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, mac2lac, *ridenlow84*

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 28 2007, 01:27 AM~9548559
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 28 2007, 01:29 AM~9548580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 28 2007, 01:02 AM~9548850
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 02:44 AM~9549055
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 28 2007, 01:44 AM~9549057
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 02:46 AM~9549062
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 27 2007, 11:44 PM~9546854
> *ok you right.  you didnt PULL it out, its just that you cant find a shirt that covers it and your belly
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2007, 09:58 PM~9547240
> *how about he just flush em, and you can stand by da water and wait for em to float by?
> *


 :twak: ..u fool :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 08:01 AM~9549593
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Man....flying....its for the birds. Apparently Spexicans can get flagged for inspection at the airport too...not just the towliban!! :angry: 

You guys (and gals) enjoy your New Years!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 28 2007, 12:29 AM~9548054
> *call him 'cuddle tweenkee' he likes that alot.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 28 2007, 08:16 AM~9549629
> *Man....flying....its for the birds.  Apparently Spexicans can get flagged for inspection at the airport too...not just the towliban!! :angry:
> 
> You guys (and gals) enjoy your New Years!!
> *


maybe they though you were from Isreal or Turkey.. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 09:09 AM~9549613
> *:wave:
> *


Hi


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR

:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYBODY FROM:
JOHN & SONIA


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope you know thats REC'S new bikes name thats coming out in 2008 for HOUSTON. Read his signautre, its been there since January of this year





> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Dec 28 2007, 09:19 AM~9549877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Dec 28 2007, 09:20 AM~9549882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TO SEE MORE CLUBS IN RED...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 28 2007, 09:21 AM~9549886
> *I hope you know thats REC'S new bikes name thats coming out in 2008 for HOUSTON. Read his signautre, its been there since January of this year
> *




WELL THAT NICE, WE HAVE BEEN IN THE MAKING SINCE ARE LAST CARSHOW IN SEPT 23,07.. JUST TO LET YOU KNOW WE ARE A CAR CLUB.... TELL REC WE SAID HELLO....


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 09:26 AM~9549905
> *GOOD TO SEE MORE CLUBS IN RED...
> *




WHY THANK YOU GOOF :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Dec 28 2007, 09:30 AM~9549930
> *WHY THANK YOU GOOF :biggrin:
> *


  ....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Dec 28 2007, 09:28 AM~9549916
> *WELL THAT NICE, WE HAVE BEEN IN THE MAKING SINCE ARE LAST CARSHOW IN SEPT 23,07.. JUST TO LET YOU KNOW WE ARE A CAR CLUB....  TELL REC WE SAID HELLO....
> *


Thats good, we are a bike n car club, CONGRATS. I will tell Rec yall said hello n that his bike name is being used as a club name. You sent me a message through myspace on November 25 that yall were starting a club so congrats n good luck to all of you. 

Oh tell MARIO that it was great knowing that he joined another club, with out letting people know.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 28 2007, 09:32 AM~9549941
> *Thats good, we are a bike n car club, CONGRATS. I will tell Rec yall said hello n that his bike name is being used as a club name. You sent me a message through myspace on November 25 that yall were starting a club so congrats n good luck to all of you.
> 
> Oh tell MARIO that it was great knowing that he joined another club, with out letting people know.
> *




WHY THANKZ..... I DIDNT KNOW THAT MARIO WAS IN YOUR CLUB....AND BY THE WAY YOU CAN CALL HIM YOURSELF IF YOU LIKE....
JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I'M JOHN WIFE.....BE BLESS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Dec 28 2007, 09:42 AM~9549988
> *WHY THANKZ..... I DIDNT KNOW THAT MARIO WAS IN YOUR CLUB....AND BY THE WAY YOU CAN CALL HIM YOURSELF IF YOU LIKE....
> JUST TO LET YOU KNOW I'M JOHN WIFE.....BE BLESS
> *



I know you are Johns wife! GOOD LUCK TO YOUR CLUB


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Dec 28 2007, 09:20 AM~9549882
> *
> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYBODY FROM:
> JOHN & SONIA
> *


you got any info on this event this sunday..
call me 832 372 0874


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 10:26 AM~9549905
> *GOOD TO SEE MORE CLUBS IN RED...
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 10:26 AM~9549905
> *GOOD TO SEE MORE CLUBS IN RED...
> *


CHILL OUT CUZZ :twak: J/K WASSUP FOOL?


----------



## screwedupvato (Dec 18, 2007)

nice rides


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 28 2007, 11:21 AM~9549886
> *I hope you know thats REC'S new bikes name thats coming out in 2008 for HOUSTON. Read his signautre, its been there since January of this year
> *


my homies from duron tires been using that name since last years texas showdown and he still has it on his tahoe........it looks like the pic in her avitar but oh well welcom aboard


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2007, 10:04 AM~9550136
> *CHILL OUT CUZZ :twak: J/K WASSUP FOOL?
> *


NOT MUCH JUS TRYING TO PLAN SOME EVENTS..KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN THE H FOR 08..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 12:00 PM~9550400
> *
> *


damn edited my comment. but 08 is goin to be a good year :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2007, 10:39 AM~9550295
> *my homies from duron tires been using that name since last years texas showdown and he still has it on his tahoe........it looks like the pic in her avitar but oh well welcom aboard
> *


wut bout this...









:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2007, 11:01 AM~9550402
> *damn edited my comment. but 08 is goin to be a good year  :biggrin:
> *


it sure is...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 12:03 PM~9550422
> *it sure is...
> *


Is EMPIRE going to make it to this weekends car show at armadillo flea market?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2007, 11:07 AM~9550449
> *Is EMPIRE going to make it to this weekends car show at armadillo flea market?
> *


A FEW...MOST OF ARE RIDES ARE GETTING WORKED ON FOR 08..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:02 PM~9550407
> *wut bout this...
> 
> 
> ...


THEY HAVE TWO DIFFRENT TIRE SHOPS DURON TIRES.....KEEP TELLIN YOU NOT TO WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING HOMIE GOT SUM CLEAN ASS RIDES


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2007, 11:14 AM~9550498
> *THEY HAVE TWO DIFFRENT TIRE SHOPS DURON TIRES.....KEEP TELLIN YOU NOT TO WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING HOMIE GOT SUM CLEAN ASS RIDES
> *


you know jus joking damn we talked about it..long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 11:57 AM~9550377
> *NOT MUCH JUS TRYING TO PLAN SOME EVENTS..KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN THE H FOR 08..
> *


JUST BCUZ WE'RE NOT IN THE HLC DOESN'T MEAN THAT WE WONT SHOW UP. IF THERE'S ANYTHING GOIN DOWN HIT ME UP , WE ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2007, 12:35 PM~9550640
> *JUST BCUZ WE'RE NOT IN THE HLC DOESN'T MEAN THAT WE WONT SHOW UP.  IF THERE'S ANYTHING GOIN DOWN HIT ME UP , WE ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE.
> *



Thats always good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2007, 11:39 AM~9550295
> *my homies from duron tires been using that name since last years texas showdown and he still has it on his tahoe........it looks like the pic in her avitar but oh well welcom aboard
> *


Yeah that avatar pic is actually the way it looks on paul walls tatt which is also the name of the band collaboration between Paul Wall and Travis Barker


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 28 2007, 12:46 PM~9550704
> *Thats always good to hear  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU ON THE OTHER HAND MIND UR OWN FUCKIN BUSINESS!!!! 
J/K WHERE YOU BEEN JOTOLEEN ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Dec 28 2007, 10:26 AM~9549905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 





mayne.. another day, new drama..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2007, 12:53 PM~9550755
> *YOU ON THE OTHER HAND MIND UR OWN FUCKIN BUSINESS!!!!
> J/K WHERE YOU BEEN JOTOLEEN ??? :biggrin:
> *


I been aqui and alli....and you? :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 28 2007, 12:55 PM~9550773
> *I been aqui and alli....and you?  :biggrin:
> *



JUST HERE, HOW UR BROTHER???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2007, 11:35 AM~9550640
> *JUST BCUZ WE'RE NOT IN THE HLC DOESN'T MEAN THAT WE WONT SHOW UP.  IF THERE'S ANYTHING GOIN DOWN HIT ME UP , WE ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE.
> *


good to hear that...need more lowriders like that..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 11:53 AM~9550756
> *set trippin'
> *


i dont need to catch a flu.. :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

HEY NIX WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:08 PM~9550874
> *i dont need to catch a flu.. :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 11:53 AM~9550756
> *
> mayne..  another day, new drama..
> *


speaking of drama... :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

HEY FUCKER MY HELMET LOOKS FREAKIN AWESOME! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 28 2007, 12:13 PM~9550905
> *HEY NIX WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO?
> *


come pick up your shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 28 2007, 12:26 PM~9550967
> *HEY FUCKER MY HELMET LOOKS FREAKIN AWESOME! :biggrin:
> *


always gotta hook up my number 1 bitch


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *sic713*, Medusa, *RA-RA*
:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 02:28 PM~9550977
> *4 Members: cali rydah, sic713, Medusa, RA-RA
> :uh:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 28 2007, 12:33 PM~9551017
> *:nicoderm:
> *


what it do ??


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:03 PM~9550833
> *good to hear that...need more lowriders like that..
> *


its always been been like that just no one invites just member that for 08 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 28 2007, 12:40 PM~9551060
> *its always been been like that just no one invites just member that for 08  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea and my phone be ringing off the hook when ula or yalls club have events going on.. :uh:  its all good ..work together is the goal for 08..  you got my number i got yours...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:44 PM~9551086
> *yea and my phone be ringing off the hook when ula or yalls club have events going on..  :uh:  its all good ..work together is the goal for 08..  yea my got my number i got yours...
> *


yea but i dont speak for ula i speak for my club and i did tell you about things we do you member i ran in to you at the mall and we really havent done anything really but if you need a personal invite then ill keep it in mind fo 08   and just to let you kno we are having a new years party you and your club and for that matter any club weather they are ULA , HLC , and SOLO RIDERS are all invited and trust me there wont be no drama


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 28 2007, 12:57 PM~9551147
> *yea but i dont speak for ula i speak for my club and i did tell you about things we do you member i ran in to you at the mall and we really havent done anything really but if you need a personal invite then ill keep it in mind fo 08      and just to let you kno we are having a new years party you and your club and for that matter any club weather they are ULA , HLC , and SOLO RIDERS are all invited and trust me there wont be no drama
> *


sounds good to me...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*2ND HLC ACTIVITY DAY
JAN. 20TH 2008
11am -5pm*

****ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME***

SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT,VOLLEY BALL,PLAYGROUND FOR THE KIDS...B.Y.O.G.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Dec 28 2007, 01:18 PM~9550938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crooked pinstripe mafia?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 02:50 PM~9551559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne,thats far.. know how much gas cost now adays?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 01:51 PM~9551562
> *
> crooked pinstripe mafia?
> *


were you been.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 02:52 PM~9551569
> *were you been.... :biggrin:
> *


on way to work.. just got here, fixin to do 8 hours of nothing. 

oh, reminds me.. man.. i got pulled over on westpark tollway doing 105mph with dirty tags, but cop just started talkin guns and lt1's.. and just let me off with written warning about tags.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 02:51 PM~9551566
> *mayne,thats far.. know how much gas cost now adays?
> *


Hook u up with a daypass if you need it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 02:55 PM~9551589
> *on way to work..  just got here,  fixin to do 8 hours of nothing.
> 
> oh, reminds me.. man.. i got pulled over on westpark tollway doing 105mph with dirty tags,  but cop just started talkin guns and lt1's..  and just let me.
> *



You're prolly lying :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Dec 28 2007, 02:57 PM~9551605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 28 2007, 02:57 PM~9551613
> *You're prolly lying :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 01:51 PM~9551566
> *mayne,thats far.. know how much gas cost now adays?
> *


im sure theres a metro that will get you there... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: @ sensitive ass muther fkers on myspace!!



my bad. just had to throw it out there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:08 PM~9551682
> *im sure theres a metro that will get you there... :biggrin:
> *


maybe i can catch a ride in da death star!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 03:10 PM~9551702
> *:roflmao: @ sensitive ass muther fkers on myspace!!
> my bad. just had to throw it out there.
> *


copy/paste it.. or it didn't happen


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 03:08 PM~9551682
> *im sure theres a metro that will get you there... :biggrin:
> *



The day pass may not get him all the way out there... :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 03:12 PM~9551720
> *copy/paste it.. or it didn't happen
> *


chismoso! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 03:14 PM~9551733
> *chismoso! :roflmao:
> *


where ellie? you fk wif his emotions again and made em runoff?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 04:10 PM~9551702
> *:roflmao: @ sensitive ass muther fkers on myspace!!
> my bad. just had to throw it out there.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 03:18 PM~9551770
> *where ellie?  you fk wif his emotions again and made em runoff?
> *


 :uh: not ellie.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 28 2007, 03:20 PM~9551783
> *:tears:
> *


 :uh: walk it off bitch, she just a female..theres plenty others. shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 03:20 PM~9551791
> *:uh: not ellie.
> *


 :uh: homewrecka


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 04:20 PM~9551792
> *:uh:  walk it off bitch, she just a female..theres plenty others.  shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 28 2007, 03:20 PM~9551783
> *:tears:
> *


tell me bout it.... :roflmao:

its fkin comedy!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 04:21 PM~9551796
> *:uh:  homewrecka
> *


x2 lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 04:21 PM~9551796
> *:uh:  homewrecka
> *


x2 lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 03:22 PM~9551804
> *tell me bout it.... :roflmao:
> 
> its fkin comedy!
> *


least forward it to me on myspace.. i wont show anybody. :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 04:22 PM~9551804
> *tell me bout it.... :roflmao:
> 
> its fkin comedy!
> *


ole mean azz, Im not sensitive, im angry you know that


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 03:21 PM~9551796
> *:uh:  homewrecka
> *


ill leave that all to you danny. everyone knows youre the homewrecka around here.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 04:27 PM~9551856
> *ill leave that all to you danny. everyone knows youre the homewrecka around here.
> *


when his big azz walks into somebodies house and ruins the foundation LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 03:23 PM~9551820
> *least forward it to me on myspace..  i wont show anybody.  :angel:
> *


see i couldnt do that.....

what if its someone you know?!?!? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 28 2007, 03:25 PM~9551831
> *ole mean azz, Im not sensitive, im angry you know that
> *


not you either. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 28 2007, 03:28 PM~9551859
> *when his big azz walks into somebodies house and ruins the foundation LOL
> *


craziness!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 04:30 PM~9551875
> *no you either. :uh:
> *


well since you brought it up, you gonna have to tell us who? :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 03:29 PM~9551869
> *see i couldnt do that.....
> 
> what if its someone you know?!?!?  :0
> *


i still ain't no snitch. i'll just laugh everytime i see em..and they'll be "wtf you laughin about?" i'll be like "oh, nothing"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 28 2007, 03:31 PM~9551885
> *well since you brought it up, you gonna have to tell us who? :nicoderm:
> *


i dont gotta do shit chino!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 03:32 PM~9551892
> *i still ain't no snitch.  i'll just laugh everytime i see em..and they'll be "wtf you laughin about?"  i'll be like "oh, nothing"
> *


 :roflmao: :no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 28 2007, 04:39 PM~9551927
> *i dont gotta do shit chino!   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well since she aint saying who it is, she prolly really cares about em. o' caring ass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: NoCaddyLikeMine, sic713, MR.3D


hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 03:59 PM~9552076
> *well since she aint saying who it is, she prolly really cares about em.  o' caring ass.
> *


 :|


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Leaving out of town so if I don't get back on here - Have a great New Years Eve and be safe.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 28 2007, 04:24 PM~9552208
> *Leaving out of town so if I don't get back on here - Have a great New Years Eve and be safe.
> *


call me :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 03:29 PM~9552224
> *call me  :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 28 2007, 02:28 PM~9551859
> *when his big azz walks into somebodies house and ruins the foundation LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 27 2007, 11:29 PM~9548054
> *call him 'cuddle tweenkee' he likes that alot.....
> *


 U WALKING A FINE LINE BEESH :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 28 2007, 04:52 PM~9552320
> *U WALKING A FINE LINE BEESH :angry:
> *


KICK HIS ASS!!!! HE LIKES IT!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

finna go down..this gonna be good..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 28 2007, 04:14 PM~9551731
> *The day pass may not get him all the way out there...  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


he gotta swipe that bish twice cuz he count as two people


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 28 2007, 01:52 PM~9550744
> *Yeah that avatar pic is actually the way it looks on paul walls tatt which is also the name of the band collaboration between Paul Wall and Travis Barker
> 
> 
> ...


damn dat name got mo miles then a F350


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

shit chillin here at da house


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think the rag is finally gonna see the streets tomoro...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I GOTTA WORK ...............DAMN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2007, 05:13 PM~9552904
> *I GOTTA WORK ...............DAMN
> *


work is for suckas


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 28 2007, 05:52 PM~9552320
> *U WALKING A FINE LINE BEESH :angry:
> *


sup Dave ... how's the family?! Give me a call when you get the info on the Rodeo this year!!! We're ready!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

brawds know difference between a real OG seats.. and whatever that is in your car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *snyper99*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


sup primo?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2007, 06:14 PM~9552913
> *work is for suckas
> *


i'm working too.. bring da rag over here to my job, and bring my parts with you..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2007, 07:14 PM~9552913
> *work is for suckas
> *


THAT MAKES YOU A BIG ASS SUCKAAAAAAA CUZ U WORKED ON CHRISTMAS DAY SUCKAAAAAAA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2007, 06:25 PM~9553034
> *THAT MAKES YOU A BIG ASS SUCKAAAAAAA CUZ U WORKED ON CHRISTMAS DAY SUCKAAAAAAA
> *


got em, mayne...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, lvlikeg, *RAGALAC*

uh oh..its afro puffs.. :uh: hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2007, 05:25 PM~9553034
> *THAT MAKES YOU A BIG ASS SUCKAAAAAAA CUZ U WORKED ON CHRISTMAS DAY SUCKAAAAAAA
> *


yea i worked. well i wouldnt say worked i was paid to be there, and made my christmas gift money in a day :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2007, 06:30 PM~9553079
> *yea i worked. well i wouldnt say worked i was paid to be there, and made my christmas gift money in a day  :biggrin:
> *


company man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that means i didnt spend much on christmas gifts :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

stop lying.. we all know what you bought hrny for xmas. least thats word on da street. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i bought 2 gifts, one for moms and one for pops. what hte point in celebrating christmas if u dont beleive in religion, namean.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2007, 06:33 PM~9553110
> *i bought 2 gifts, one for moms and one for pops.  what hte point in celebrating christmas if u dont beleive in religion, namean.
> *



damn scrooge......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 28 2007, 05:35 PM~9553124
> *damn scrooge......
> *


how is that scrooge. im not a big follower on religion and isnt christmas a religous holiday. :uh: and im not a scrooge i bought my pops a pistol that will put big pimps little p shooter to shame...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2007, 06:36 PM~9553139
> *how is that scrooge. im not a big follower on religion and isnt christmas a religous holiday.  :uh:  and im not a scrooge i bought  my pops a pistol that will put big pimps little p shooter to shame...
> *



the meaning of Christmas and celebrating it by giving gifts are 2 different things to me.....you should be thankful EVERY day of the year........JUST MY OPINION..........DON'T NEED 12646035065 REPLIES ON RELIGION................TO EACH HIS OWN.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 28 2007, 05:38 PM~9553160
> *the meaning of Christmas and celebrating it by giving gifts are 2 different things to me.....you should be thankful EVERY day of the year........JUST MY OPINION..........DON'T NEED 12646035065 REPLIES ON RELIGION................TO EACH HIS OWN.....
> *


u opened a can of worms now deal with it puto-lean


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2007, 07:36 PM~9553139
> *how is that scrooge. im not a big follower on religion and isnt christmas a religous holiday.  :uh:  and im not a scrooge i bought  my pops a pistol that will put big pimps little p shooter to shame...
> *


P SHOOTER :roflmao: DAT ***** SAY YOU GOT A SLING SHOT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2007, 05:41 PM~9553189
> *P SHOOTER  :roflmao: DAT ***** SAY YOU GOT A SLING SHOT
> *


i seen big pimps pistol that shit looks like a 1-shot nine


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2007, 07:42 PM~9553193
> *i seen big pimps pistol that shit looks like a 1-shot nine
> *


LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2007, 06:36 PM~9553139
> *how is that scrooge. im not a big follower on religion and isnt christmas a religous holiday.  :uh:  and im not a scrooge i bought  my pops a pistol that will put big pimps little p shooter to shame...
> *


mayne.. just all lies 2nite.. you bought your pops same gat i have.. :uh: 

springfield-armory should make me a spokesman.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

matta-o-fact, he prolly gonna pop your ass with it, next time you try to borrow his tools.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 05:56 PM~9553314
> *matta-o-fact, he prolly gonna pop your ass with it, next time you try to borrow his tools.
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 03:18 PM~9551770
> *where ellie?  you fk wif his emotions again and made em runoff?
> *




Monica is always making me cry.


:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

waddup cali, whats goin on this weekend?mambos?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2007, 06:31 PM~9553635
> *waddup cali, whats goin on this weekend?mambos?
> *


yessiirrr :biggrin: from wat i hear..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA, Homer Pimpson*
:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2007, 07:31 PM~9553635
> *waddup cali, whats goin on this weekend?mambos?
> *


 :uh: a show at armadillo, sunday


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 28 2007, 06:46 PM~9553764
> *:uh:  a show at armadillo, sunday
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2007, 07:31 PM~9553635
> *waddup cali, whats goin on this weekend?mambos?
> *


noone went last week :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 28 2007, 06:48 PM~9553781
> *noone went last week :ugh:
> *


im tryna get info on sunday now...talkin to the single pump king.. :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 07:47 PM~9553772
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 28 2007, 06:51 PM~9553796
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 07:52 PM~9553806
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 07:50 PM~9553788
> *im tryna get info on sunday now...talkin to the single pump king.. :0
> *


ill spread the word


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 28 2007, 07:53 PM~9553815
> *ill spread the word
> *


you dont even know what people have done to their vehicles and its stuff that have been changed like for 3 monthsor more, you know what im talking bout


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so what.. carshow sunday.. and then mambos afterwards?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2007, 07:55 PM~9553834
> *so what.. carshow sunday.. and then mambos afterwards?
> *


a gay one, ernest tint shop, they are having one on armadillo flea market off of 45 and airtex


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2007, 07:55 PM~9553834
> *so what.. carshow sunday.. and then mambos afterwards?
> *


that's what I was planning since ill be out there. tryn make the most out the trip. plus my car will be torn down after this show so I want to cruise it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 28 2007, 07:46 PM~9553764
> *:uh:  a show at armadillo, sunday
> *


damn grasshopper always jumpin in the conversation. lol

you goin out there fo do?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Dec 28 2007, 06:56 PM~9553846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. i wanna cruise to.. take my car to a ride somewhere else besides katy every weekend


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2007, 07:00 PM~9553883
> *damn grasshopper always jumpin in the conversation. lol
> 
> you goin out there fo do?
> *


haha.. fo doos open mayne!!

wait.. he cant drive it yet...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i dont know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Dec 28 2007, 07:31 PM~9553631
> *Monica is always making me cry.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2007, 06:55 PM~9553834
> *so what.. carshow sunday.. and then mambos afterwards?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2007, 05:29 PM~9552224
> *call me  :tears:
> *


Hahaha pussy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 28 2007, 01:44 PM~9551086
> *yea and my phone be ringing off the hook when ula or yalls club have events going on..  :uh:   its all good ..work together is the goal for 08..  you got my number i got yours...
> *


 i've let u known of a few....but communication/participation should improve for '08


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 28 2007, 07:55 PM~9553830
> *you dont even know what people have done to their vehicles and its stuff that have been changed like for 3 monthsor more, you know what im talking bout
> *


what the fuck are you talking about . now shut the fuck up or ill beat your teeth in with a golf club you ugly motherfucker.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 28 2007, 09:58 PM~9555174
> *what the fuck are you talking about . now shut the fuck up or ill beat your teeth in with a golf club you ugly motherfucker.
> 
> *


im talking about curlys truck, ill take the beating


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 28 2007, 10:14 PM~9555280
> *im talking about curlys truck, ill take the beating*


 :ugh: 
























****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

hey cali did you find out any scoop on this weekend cruisin after the show?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 08:50 PM~9553788
> *im tryna get info on sunday now...talkin to the single pump king.. :0
> *


how can i help u?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2007, 10:55 PM~9555558
> *how can i help u?
> *


waddup tony? how are the cars commin?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2007, 12:01 AM~9555600
> *waddup tony? how are the cars commin?
> *


not much bro, cars almost done....right now we working on cidros impala but its almost done so today i started working on my cuttlass! caddy will be in process of a makeover, new year new toyz.... :biggrin: by the way im working on a caprice too,,just for slim!!! :0  como vez bro...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 28 2007, 09:44 PM~9555496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told u are not the single pump king.. just what I was told..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

who is hopping this weekend???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 12:10 AM~9555669
> *the car show of 45 and hop at mambos is what i heard waiting on confirmation from boiler...
> I was told u are not the single pump king.. just what I was told..
> *


someone told u wrong bro, have some more hopperz coming out very soon to prove my point and let u tell it like it is!!! this is gettin to old for me, the only person still keep in up with me as far as buildin hopperz is boiler!!! ask him, to tell u the truth i'll be beatin him by one...not braggin just lettin u know, yes i know that dont make me better than everyone but who else is done that here in houston! its not cheap either, but it sure is fun......   will soon find out who will be KING OF THA STREETS 08....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2007, 11:08 PM~9555652
> *not much bro, cars almost done....right now we working on cidros impala but its almost done so today i started working on my cuttlass! caddy will be in process of a makeover, new year new toyz.... :biggrin: by the way im working on a caprice too,,just for slim!!! :0   como vez bro...
> *


yea he called me yesterday and was telling me bout juicing the 64. 

damn you stayin busy out there... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 11:10 PM~9555669
> *the car show of 45 and hop at mambos is what i heard waiting on confirmation from boiler...
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2007, 10:42 PM~9555850
> *someone told u wrong bro, have some more hopperz coming out very soon to prove my point and let u tell it like it is!!! this is gettin to old for me, the only person still keep in up with me as far as buildin hopperz is boiler!!! ask him, to tell u the truth i'll be beatin him by one...not braggin just lettin u know, yes i know that dont make me better than everyone but who else is done that here in houston! its not cheap either, but it sure is fun......    will soon find out who will be KING OF THA STREETS 08....
> *


well maybe someone did tell me wrong r maybe they didnt....u dont have to tell me how much money goes into a hopper thats all i ever built..so i know how much money goes into a hopper...anyway 08 is near and i will continue to be at every hop seein for myself who is out there putting it down...keep it lowriding... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 12:54 AM~9555903
> *well maybe someone did tell me wrong r maybe they didnt....u dont have to tell me how much money goes into a hopper thats all i ever built..so i know how much money goes into a hopper...anyway 08 is near and i will continue to be at every hop seein for myself who is out there putting it down...keep it lowriding... :biggrin:
> *


fo sure!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2007, 12:50 AM~9555883
> *yea he called me yesterday and was telling me bout juicing the 64.
> 
> damn you stayin busy out there...  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir we stayin busy even through out the holidayz, my right hand man is back in town so we about to bust out some more hopperz in 08!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:05 AM~9555969
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 29 2007, 01:28 AM~9556107
> *:uh:
> *


wuz up ra- ra!! wat u up too, enjoyin tha holidayz?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *RA-RA*,Dec 28 2007, 11:28 PM~9556107]
> :uh:
> [/b]


gas hop king in the building... :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 29 2007, 01:30 AM~9556121
> *wuz up ra- ra!! wat u up too, enjoyin tha holidayz?
> *


yea it was kool! you ready for sunday?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:31 AM~9556126
> *gas hop king in the building... :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 28 2007, 11:39 PM~9556168
> *
> *


that shit is boring..doin 55 inches going 20 mph and still not on the bumper... :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:43 AM~9556190
> *that shit is boring..doin 55 inches going 20 mph and still not on the bumper... :uh:
> *


Bish ass Hater! :biggrin: lookin for new project :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 28 2007, 11:46 PM~9556197
> *Bish ass Hater! :biggrin:  lookin for new project :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Done with the hate in 08


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 28 2007, 11:46 PM~9556197
> *Bish ass Hater! :biggrin:  lookin for new project :biggrin:
> *


your new project better blow cold ac or its worthless... :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:46 AM~9556202
> *:0 Done with the hate in 08
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 28 2007, 11:48 PM~9556206
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:47 AM~9556203
> *your new project better blow cold ac or its worthless... :0
> *


 :yessad: and you already know going to take the hopping game to another level and clean!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 28 2007, 11:50 PM~9556211
> *:yessad: and you already know going to take the hopping new level and clean
> *


im not listening to u...you are giving me wrong information... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:51 AM~9556218
> *im not listening to u...you are giving me wrong information... :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 28 2007, 11:52 PM~9556223
> *:dunno:
> *


* RA-RA, h-town team 84 caddy*
i need to know who the REAL SINGLE PUMP KING IS??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:53 AM~9556228
> *i need to know who the REAL SINGLE PUMP KING IS??
> *


Sunday! it is all or nothing!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 28 2007, 11:54 PM~9556234
> *Sunday! it is all or nothing!
> *


 :0 Single pump king of the streets goin down sunday?? any rules...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:55 AM~9556239
> *:0 Single pump king of the streets goin down sunday?? any rules...
> *


 dont hate, just congradulate


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 28 2007, 11:57 PM~9556250
> *dont hat, just congradulate
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 29 2007, 12:03 AM~9556283
> *
> *


wheres richmond ave and do they still cruise there??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2004, 03:25 PM~2349019
> *that shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Dec 29 2007, 12:08 AM~9556306
> *:biggrin:
> *


oh....i think it was Houston Stylez but i could be wrong... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 02:04 AM~9556286
> *wheres richmond ave and do they still cruise there???  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: everybody is to scared! it was a spot back in the day that was pretty good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 29 2007, 12:09 AM~9556314
> *:nono: everybody is to scared! it was a spot back in the day that was pretty good
> *


or maybe its just too far for some people...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 02:08 AM~9556310
> *oh....i think it was Houston Stylez but i could be wrong... :biggrin:
> *


it was some black dude from LA trying to rep red but was wearing blue i think they called him cali ryda oh my bad it was you! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 29 2007, 12:11 AM~9556333
> *it was some black dude from LA trying to rep red but was wearing blue i think they called him cali ryda oh my bad it was you! :biggrin:
> *


tell me when u seen me wearing blue besides jeans???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 02:11 AM~9556332
> *or maybe its just too far for some people...
> *


bish it is closer than fuckin hwy 6 and bum fuck eygpt


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 02:13 AM~9556341
> *tell me when u seen me wearing blue besides jeans???
> *


it still count's


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 29 2007, 12:13 AM~9556348
> *bish it is closer than fuckin hwy 6 and bum fuck eygpt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 29 2007, 12:14 AM~9556355
> *it still count's
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 02:14 AM~9556360
> *:uh:
> *


you live in the fuckin country muther fuckas still be rideing cows and shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 29 2007, 12:11 AM~9556333
> *it was some black dude from LA trying to rep red but was wearing blue i think they called him cali ryda oh my bad it was you! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

im out this bish cali hit on the hip homie!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

im out this bish cali hit on the hip homie!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 29 2007, 12:16 AM~9556371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 02:19 AM~9556385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: i got your *** bish!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 29 2007, 12:23 AM~9556407
> *:angel: i got your *** bish!
> *


hold on to it and give it to sic713... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

suck my dick


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2007, 01:16 AM~9556615
> *suck my dick
> *


please refer two posts up... :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

SO WUTZ THA GAME PLAN FOR SUNDAY??? 2 OF MY MEMBERS GOING TO THE SHOW BUT AFTERWARDS WUTS GOING DOWN?? MAMBO'S??? SOMEONE LET ME KNOW AND THE EMPIRE WILL BE THERE..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali what times does mambos start and which location is it on 

sic did u talk to the tat guy i just got in town 10 hrs on a plane sucks


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

For sale 2 12'' alpine type-r dual 4 ohm(swr1242d)only used for about a month if that,no shipping only local in Houston,Tx. or immediate surrounding areas $200 non negotiable,i still have the boxes to them.they were run off a crucnch gp1100.2 in a pre-fab slotted box and they were loud even though they were a bit under powered and in a cheap box.

email me at: [email protected]


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 29 2007, 09:53 AM~9557696
> *was up cali what times does mambos start and which location is it on
> 
> sic did u talk to the tat guy i just got in town 10 hrs on a plane  sucks
> *


last time we went it was like 9pm but we only kicked it for like 20 minutes..probably wanna go earlier than that..i dont know where its at exactly i know we took 225 though..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 10:09 AM~9557750
> *last time we went it was like 9pm but we only kicked it for like 20 minutes..probably wanna go earlier than that..i dont know where its at exactly i know we took 225 though..
> *


HARRISBURG AND WAYSIDE IN MAGNOLIA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 29 2007, 09:53 AM~9557696
> *was up cali what times does mambos start and which location is it on
> 
> sic did u talk to the tat guy i just got in town 10 hrs on a plane  sucks
> *


what day you wanna do it..during the week is best..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2007, 11:05 AM~9557948
> *what day you wanna do it..during the week is best..
> *


Hey don't forget to bring my helmet tonight!!!!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

friday


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Dec 29 2007, 11:31 AM~9558075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this friday?? night?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any pics of helmet sic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 29 2007, 11:39 AM~9558111
> *any pics of helmet sic?
> *


ill take some..



does anyone know how to get to this show from the southeast side?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2007, 12:41 PM~9558118
> *ill take some..
> does anyone know how to get to this show from the southeast side?
> *


45 north pass up belway 8 exit airtex make a right on airtex and its right there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 29 2007, 11:44 AM~9558142
> *45 north pass up belway 8 exit airtex make a right on airtex and its right  there
> *


gracias..
see yall mofos there tommorow.. 
got me a nice drive...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 29 2007, 11:39 AM~9558111
> *any pics of helmet sic?
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2007, 11:51 AM~9558186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Oh spap! I love it! I'm ready to Roller Derby it up with my new helmet!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh: sic paints his nails now too..so gay!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Someone got a new pair of Converse too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

crooked pinstriple mafia.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic yeah this friday 
helmet looks good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 29 2007, 12:03 PM~9558251
> *Someone got a new pair of Converse too!!!! :biggrin:
> *


he needed them!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 01:19 AM~9556385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

For sale 2 12'' alpine type-r dual 4 ohm(swr1242d)only used for about a month if that,no shipping only local in Houston,Tx. or immediate surrounding areas $200 non negotiable,i still have the boxes to them.they were run off a crucnch gp1100.2 in a pre-fab slotted box and they were loud even though they were a bit under powered and in a cheap box.

email me at: [email protected]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 29 2007, 12:00 PM~9558240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea..
my dope mans looked fucked up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 29 2007, 10:50 AM~9557680
> *SO WUTZ THA GAME PLAN FOR SUNDAY??? 2 OF MY MEMBERS GOING TO THE SHOW BUT AFTERWARDS WUTS GOING DOWN?? MAMBO'S??? SOMEONE LET ME KNOW AND THE EMPIRE WILL BE THERE..
> *


Damn, stuff popped up so won't be able make it this weekend.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 12:00 PM~9558240
> *:uh: sic paints his nails now too..so gay!!
> *


*DENNIS RODMAN *:biggrin:


----------



## lilrocky45 (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

45 and airtex oohh wee


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 29 2007, 02:31 PM~9559063
> *:uh:
> *


sup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 03:33 PM~9559075
> *sup
> *


deeezzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 29 2007, 03:33 PM~9559075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2007, 02:35 PM~9559087
> *:roflmao:
> *


car runs like a champ, just dodge mo city cop cuz i aint got no brake lights yet :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 03:37 PM~9559096
> *car runs like a champ, just dodge mo city cop cuz i aint got no brake lights yet  :biggrin:
> *


now its time to put it back up on jack stands and chrome it out :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 03:37 PM~9559096
> *car runs like a champ, just dodge mo city cop cuz i aint got no brake lights yet  :biggrin:
> *


fk mo city cops.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 29 2007, 02:38 PM~9559105
> *now its time to put it back up on jack stands and chrome it out :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so mambos tomoro night or what, im ready to ride been down 6 months too long


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonight at 7pm Vinyl Rewind  

http://www.thebeat713.com

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2007, 05:12 PM~9559924
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos car is the classy braud


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2007, 06:55 PM~9553834
> *so what.. carshow sunday.. and then mambos afterwards?
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 10:19 PM~9555718
> *who is hopping this weekend???
> *


u already know


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2007, 11:53 PM~9556228
> * RA-RA, h-town team 84 caddy
> i need to know who the REAL SINGLE PUMP KING IS??
> *


X2 :cheesy: , BUT WAIT A MINUTE, I KNOW THERES SOMEONE WORKING ON ANOTHER SINGLE PUMP TOP SECRET CONTENDER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WIFE SAID, ... LOWRIDING OR ME!!!...... DAMN I MISS HER.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2007, 07:12 PM~9560558
> *WIFE SAID, ... LOWRIDING OR ME!!!...... DAMN I MISS HER.
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 29 2007, 07:05 PM~9560519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea me too...lol :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 29 2007, 06:43 PM~9560395
> *sup :biggrin:
> *


why dont they call u cochina anymore??? cleaned up ur act??? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 07:35 PM~9560708
> *why dont they call u cochina anymore??? cleaned up ur act??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: este vato


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2007, 07:42 PM~9560765
> *:roflmao:  este vato
> *


 me no speakee espanol... :dunno:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 07:47 PM~9560807
> *me no speakee espanol... :dunno:
> *



cause i am starting to do more proffesional things so i need to start using my real name .


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* _Shiela_*
:0 sic made me do it... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* _Shiela_*
:0 sic made me do it... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 29 2007, 07:57 PM~9560885
> *cause i am starting to do more proffesional things so i need to start using my real name .
> *


pm me with info :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *switches4life*, _Shiela_
whats up boiler?? ready for tomorrow??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2007, 08:02 PM~9560938
> *3 Members: cali rydah, switches4life, _Shiela_
> whats up boiler?? ready for tomorrow??
> *


hell yeah, just put new motorz and noids,  don't want no tragedys :uh: , u going to the show?,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2007, 08:09 PM~9561006
> *hell yeah, just put new motorz and noids,   don't want no tragedys :uh: , u going to the show?,
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 28 2007, 05:17 PM~9552945
> *sup Dave ... how's the family?!  Give me a call when you get the info on the Rodeo this year!!!  We're ready!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 29 2007, 07:57 PM~9560885
> *cause i am starting to do more proffesional things so i need to start using my real name .
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 29 2007, 08:12 PM~9560558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: it's just a nickname.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2007, 10:11 PM~9561499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont be laughing at my gal *****.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Dec 29 2007, 06:43 PM~9560395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a chick from da nawf...
she wants to put some white 23's.. but im a try top convince her to get some white 14's


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice work sic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

some pics from my trip in canada


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 29 2007, 11:22 PM~9562594
> *nice work sic
> *


i put you down for friday night


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2007, 08:12 PM~9560558
> *WIFE SAID, ... LOWRIDING OR ME!!!...... DAMN I MISS HER.
> *


 :cheesy: thats a true lowrider


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 29 2007, 09:57 PM~9561848
> *dont be laughing at my gal *****.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Houston Stylez will not be at the car show tomorrow.... but they will be at Mambo's....posted for the single pump chump (RARA) :biggrin: not that anybody cares... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2007, 01:17 AM~9563137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats twice


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 02:17 AM~9563142
> *Houston Stylez will not be at the car show tomorrow.... but they will be at Mambo's....posted for the single pump chump (RARA)  :biggrin:  not that anybody cares... :uh:
> *


Chump! You oh Teddy pendregrass as bish!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 30 2007, 12:44 AM~9563354
> *Chump! You oh Teddy pendregrass as bish!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 12:17 AM~9563142
> *Houston Stylez will not be at the car show tomorrow.... but they will be at Mambo's....posted for the single pump chump (RARA)  :biggrin:  not that anybody cares... :uh:
> *


i will be there.. see yall at mambos later..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2007, 07:31 AM~9564292
> *i will be there.. see yall at mambos later..
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cali u going to the car show


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 30 2007, 09:13 AM~9564552
> *cali u going to the car show
> *


nope bout to head out to Houston Stylez shop and then goin to mambo's... :biggrin:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

For sale 2 12'' alpine type-r dual 4 ohm(swr1242d)only used for about a month if that,no shipping only local in Houston,Tx. or immediate surrounding areas $200 non negotiable,i still have the boxes to them.they were run off a crucnch gp1100.2 in a pre-fab slotted box and they were loud even though they were a bit under powered and in a cheap box.

email me at: [email protected]


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 10:14 AM~9564784
> *nope bout to head out to Houston Stylez shop and then goin to mambo's... :biggrin:
> *


damn i let u write on my boobs and no invite? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 30 2007, 10:40 AM~9564886
> *damn i let u write on my boobs and no invite? :0
> *


what would u do at a shop with a bunch of guys and you being the only girl??? oh yea... :biggrin: u wanna go??


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

anyone know if theres a fee to get in the show?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 11:50 AM~9564903
> *anyone know if theres a fee to get in the show?
> *


 :uh: if their is it wont be 10, just fucking go and support the lowriding movement


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg+Dec 30 2007, 10:50 AM~9564903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


price check owned... :0


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 11:55 AM~9564921
> *:uh:  if their is it wont be 10, just fucking go and support the lowriding movement
> *


im asking cuz it aint a big event so if their charging a fee to get in there prob. wont be that many ppl or rides there... I aint gonna waste my gas to go look at 5 cars.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 12:07 PM~9564987
> *im asking cuz it aint a big event so if their charging a fee to get in there prob. wont be that many ppl or rides there... I aint gonna waste my gas to go look at 5 cars.....
> *


they always charge to put a ride on a show. why do you care if there is people, your going to a car show not a a fucking club.


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 12:12 PM~9565008
> *they always charge to put a ride on a show. why do you care if there is people, your going to a car show not a a fucking club.
> *


 damn i didnt know asking bout a price would offend somebody sorry homie didnt mean to get ur panties in a knot.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 12:16 PM~9565035
> *damn i didnt know asking bout a price would offend somebody sorry homie didnt mean to get ur panties in a knot.....
> *


apology accepted, know you know not to ask stupid shit like that


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 12:19 PM~9565047
> *apology accepted, know you know not to ask stupid shit like that
> *


so whats the entrance fee?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 12:20 PM~9565056
> *so whats the entrance fee?
> *


 :dunno: they dont aloow truckers, well they do but only if you have hydros. cuz word on the street is that bags are for ****


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 12:22 PM~9565065
> *:dunno:  they dont aloow truckers, well they do but only if you have hydros. cuz word on the street is that bags are for ****
> *


haha aight well if ur at the show and u see bagged trucks start yellin that to the dudes driving them..


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 12:25 PM~9565080
> *haha aight well if ur at the show and u see bagged trucks start yellin that to the dudes driving them..
> *


Sorry homie all this bickering and i havent introduced myself... im Mike.... U must be smurfette?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 12:28 PM~9565103
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: sup cali rydah im mike.... i been readin the forum 4 awhile an u seem like ur coo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 12:27 PM~9565097
> *Sorry homie all this bickering and i havent introduced myself... im Mike.... U must be smurfette?
> *


yes i am, you must be one of them truckers that go to irvington on sundays


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 12:34 PM~9565148
> *yes i am, you must be one of them truckers that go to irvington on sundays
> *


aight


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 11:32 AM~9565126
> *:biggrin:  sup cali rydah im mike.... i been readin the forum 4 awhile an u seem like ur coo
> *


naw im actually the biggest asshole in houston second to devious68... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

go to mambos tonight truckers :angry: and lolos :biggrin: will be there...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 12:35 PM~9565156
> *aight
> *


aight what? do you you go there or what


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 12:36 PM~9565159
> *naw im actually the biggest asshole in houston second to devious68... :biggrin:
> *


yeah i aint even gonna type no shyt bout that foo cuz i seen the kind of shyt he puts up on here he seems coo to though...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 11:38 AM~9565175
> *yeah i aint even gonna type no shyt bout that foo cuz i seen the kind of shyt he puts up on here he seems coo to though...
> *


everybody on here is cool...but in person some people act different..go to mambos and see who is who...i will be there talkin shit as usual....nothing changes with me...what i say on the net i will say to anybody's face... :biggrin: now thats gangsta...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 11:38 AM~9565175
> *yeah i aint even gonna type no shyt bout that foo cuz i seen the kind of shyt he puts up on here he seems coo to though...
> *


dont be scared.. he will throw hot pockets or pull a gun on you... either way u will make it home safe... :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 30 2007, 12:37 PM~9565168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah never been there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 11:41 AM~9565193
> *Bout what time ... imma be rollin stock my trannys fucked up.. anyway thats 1 less truck to fuck up the chill spot 4 the lolos
> nah never been there
> *


shit i dont even know.. maybe 7 or 8pm...i dont know imma be drunk anyway .... :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 12:40 PM~9565186
> *everybody on here is cool...but in person some people act different..go to mambos and see who is who...i will be there talkin shit as usual....nothing changes with me...what i say on the net i will say to anybody's face... :biggrin: now thats gangsta...
> *


Yeah i know what u mean


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 12:41 PM~9565193
> *Bout what time ... imma be rollin stock my trannys fucked up.. anyway thats 1 less truck to fuck up the chill spot 4 the lolos
> nah never been there
> *


lots of trucks and suv go there. crosstimber and irvington @ 8 or 9. its been slow right now cuz of the cold, the some still go. the cops runeveryone away because of the rice burners, but everyone ends up coming back. there is about 6 lo los. from carnales and aztec image


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 12:42 PM~9565199
> *shit i dont even know.. maybe 7 or 8pm...i dont know imma be drunk anyway .... :biggrin:
> *


Aight thanx I'll check it out


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 12:46 PM~9565207
> *lots of trucks and suv go there. crosstimber and irvington @ 8 or 9. its been slow right now cuz of the cold, the some still go. the cops runeveryone away because of the rice burners, but everyone ends up coming back. there is about 6 lo los. from carnales and aztec image
> *


oh aight ... I didn't know about that 1 ... I been tryin to find some chill spots 4 awhile but there really isn't 1 spot they just move around ..... so any chance I get is good


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

the one at crosstimbers is every week. the one at mambos is every two weeks but sometimes it wont happened just check in here is its going to happened


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 12:56 PM~9565231
> *the one at crosstimbers is every week. the one at mambos is every two weeks but sometimes it wont happened just check in here is its going to happened
> *


Yeah thats what I been doing just readin forums and talkin to homeboys trying to figure out where everyones @ ...and yea i'm what u all call a "trucker" but u aint gotta worry bout me I just chill and checkout the rides .... No showing off here :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: lvlikeg

whos the other anonymous?


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 01:03 PM~9565269
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: lvlikeg
> 
> ...


How do you get to make urself anonymous?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 01:04 PM~9565278
> *How do you get to make urself anonymous?
> *


log out, when you log back in click the bottom box on the right then press log in on the bottom


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 12:04 PM~9565278
> *How do you get to make urself anonymous?
> *


fedz??? :dunno:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 01:06 PM~9565283
> *log out, when you log back in click the bottom box on the right  then press log in on the bottom
> *


Oh coo I guess I didnt notice cuz my shyts always logged in


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 01:06 PM~9565284
> *fedz???  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: fedz wont even show up on the list their so anonymous that their shyt is invisible


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 12:09 PM~9565310
> *:biggrin:  fedz wont even show up on the list their so anonymous that their shyt is invisible
> *


how would u know??? :scrutinize:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 01:12 PM~9565323
> *how would u know??? :scrutinize:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 01:03 PM~9565269
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: lvlikeg
> 
> ...


deezzzzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2007, 10:42 AM~9564900
> *what would u do at a shop with a bunch of guys and you being the only girl??? oh yea... :biggrin:  u wanna go??
> *



k nevermind i will pass on dat invitation :uh:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

For sale 2 12'' alpine type-r dual 4 ohm(swr1242d)only used for about a month if that,no shipping only local in Houston,Tx. or immediate surrounding areas $200 non negotiable,i still have the boxes to them.they were run off a crucnch gp1100.2 in a pre-fab slotted box and they were loud even though they were a bit under powered and in a cheap box.

email me at: [email protected]


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Any shows coming up in H-Town


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Dec 30 2007, 03:32 PM~9566474
> *Any shows coming up in H-Town
> *


True Eminence 3rd Annual Car Show March 9th
Trading Fair II Flea Market
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 30 2007, 03:43 PM~9566559
> *True Eminence 3rd Annual Car Show March 9th
> Trading Fair II Flea Market
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EXCLUSIVE will be there


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 30 2007, 07:27 PM~9568184
> *EXCLUSIVE will be there
> *


 There are more details to come but this will be a indoor/outdoor show! Indoor space will be able to set up day before! Like I said there is still info that will be updated soon so be on the look out! :biggrin: Thanks for the support!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2007, 01:50 PM~9565495
> *deezzzzzzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :uh: wish my nuts could type


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 30 2007, 09:45 PM~9568834
> *:uh:  wish my nuts could type
> *


mine can


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2007, 11:08 PM~9569034
> *mine can
> *


they finally dropped?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 30 2007, 10:20 PM~9569170
> *they finally dropped?
> *



look he's alive :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2007, 10:08 PM~9569034
> *mine can
> *


jesus christ, you need to go get them check homie, for real


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Ay who was that 1 foo @ mambos that busted a u on harrisburg and started rollin down the street and hoppin in front of that cop?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SO HOW WAS THE SHOW TODAY ANY PICS.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 30 2007, 10:40 PM~9569396
> *Ay who was that 1 foo @ mambos that busted a u on harrisburg and started rollin down the street and hoppin in front of that cop?
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

RaRa told the cops I will show you my set up if you don't arrest me and whe the cop said no Cali told them that's racist. :loco:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 30 2007, 11:18 PM~9569780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I thought that was some crazy shyt. i give him :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ... there aint no way i'd do some shyt like that ... them cops r assholes


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2007, 09:10 PM~9560543
> *X2 :cheesy: , BUT WAIT A MINUTE, I KNOW THERES SOMEONE WORKING ON ANOTHER  SINGLE PUMP TOP SECRET CONTENDER
> *


 :yes: :yes: uffin: N U KNOW THIS MAN!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2007, 09:12 PM~9560558
> *WIFE SAID, ... LOWRIDING OR ME!!!...... DAMN I MISS HER.
> *


POR ESO BUEY!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: PINCHE LOCO...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg+Dec 30 2007, 09:40 PM~9569396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was lookin at the video and we didnt even see them sittin right next to us...but oh well thats gangsta shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

post the video


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 31 2007, 12:34 AM~9570468
> *post the video
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

2 Members: mac2lac, cali rydah

sup homie....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Dec 30 2007, 11:34 PM~9570468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up mac??? also got to say boiler was on the bumperrrr again and hard tooo...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

when we got pulled over by the cops RARA told them let me pop the hood so u can see my chromed out motor.. :0


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

wut up Houston from VA. wut it do


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:30 AM~9570416
> *single pump champ himself...RARA... :biggrin: with me hittin his switch as usual....
> 
> i was lookin at the video and we didnt even see them sittin right next to us...but oh well thats gangsta shit.... :biggrin:
> *


So did they let u all drive away cuz like bout 10 minutes after that, cops started rollin up from everywhere talkin bout " Leave the parking lot or u will go to jail " :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 08:20 AM~9571903
> *Bitter Sweet, _Shiela_
> :wave:
> *


Hi Goofy :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

just wanna wish everyone a happy and SAFE new year. hope next year is a better one for each and everyone of yall. :cheesy:

Monica...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 31 2007, 08:40 AM~9572014
> *just wanna wish everyone a happy and SAFE new year. hope next year is a better one for each and everyone of yall. :cheesy:
> 
> Monica...
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 31 2007, 08:49 AM~9572045
> *
> *




sup :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 10:11 AM~9572141
> *sup  :cheesy:
> *


shit nada u tell me


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 01:57 AM~9570677
> *when we got pulled over by the cops RARA told them let me pop the hood so u can see my chromed out motor..  :0
> *


 :biggrin: it's just a Hopper!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 31 2007, 09:17 AM~9572164
> *shit nada u tell me
> *


chillin...so how did the rest of da night go after i left?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 31 2007, 07:04 AM~9571716
> *So did they let u all drive away cuz like bout 10 minutes after that, cops started rollin up from everywhere talkin bout " Leave the parking lot or u will go to jail "  :ugh:
> *


naw got a ticket like 4-5 cops pulled us over...



> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 10:14 AM~9572516
> *:biggrin: it's just a Hopper!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:53 PM~9572771
> *naw got a ticket like 4-5 cops pulled us over...
> :biggrin:
> *


post video bish! what is the point of having a bad ass camera and dont know how to use it :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 10:56 AM~9572806
> *post video bish! what is the point of having a bad ass camera and dont know how to use it  :dunno:
> *


you know he computer literate


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 11:41 AM~9572711
> *chillin...so how did the rest of da night go after i left?
> *


IT WENT GOOD......ALOT BETTER AFTER YOU LEFT.....LOL!


JUST KIDDING!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 31 2007, 11:26 AM~9573040
> *IT WENT GOOD......ALOT BETTER AFTER YOU LEFT.....LOL!
> JUST KIDDING!
> *


yeah yeah thats why you were begging me to stay

ima kick your ass...

watch out :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up rara


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:35 PM~9573111
> *yeah yeah thats why you were begging me to stay
> 
> ima kick your ass...
> ...


whoa..... who was begging who.....talking bout come on take my picture......before i leave pleaseeeeeee?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 31 2007, 11:36 AM~9573121
> *whoa..... who was begging who.....talking bout come on take my picture......before i leave pleaseeeeeee?
> *



naw naw naw that was YOU!!! YOU WERE LIKE LET ME GET A PICTURE OF YOU BEFORE YOU LEAVE... BY THE REAF OR WHATEVER THA HELL THAT THNG WAS...


:0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 01:36 PM~9573113
> *wut up rara
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND THE HOMIE FROM EMPIRE


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

COCHINA! I HAD A DREAM ABOUT YOU LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS???WELL.... YOU WOULD HAVE CALLED ME A COCHINO! :yessad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:37 PM~9573132
> *naw naw naw that was YOU!!! YOU WERE LIKE LET ME GET A PICTURE OF YOU BEFORE YOU LEAVE... BY THE REAF OR WHATEVER THA HELL THAT THNG WAS...
> :0
> *


WOW! mayne i like how u lie......u the one who came and found me, but hey its cool its whatever


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 11:39 AM~9573135
> *WHAT UP HOMIE! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND THE HOMIE FROM EMPIRE
> *


  ..same to you..you coming to our 5yr annivesary in feb??


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 11:40 AM~9573148
> *COCHINA! I HAD A DREAM ABOUT YOU LAST NIGHT AND IT WAS YOU WOULD HAVE CALLED ME A COCHINO!  :yessad:
> *



:0 what was da dream


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 31 2007, 10:56 AM~9572806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 31 2007, 11:40 AM~9573149
> *WOW! mayne i like how u lie......u the one who came and found me, but hey its cool its whatever
> *



:roflmao: you was behind me saying "layitlow" layitlow


yuh yuh u came to me first


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

video uploading... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 11:41 AM~9573156
> *:0 what was da dream
> *


he was butt sexin you


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 01:41 PM~9573152
> * ..same to you..you coming to our 5yr annivesary in feb??
> *


YES SIR!!! I'LL BE THE DRUNK ONE AND THE BACK!! CALI SAID HE WILL BE DOING THE CRIB WALK ON THE DANCE FLOOR :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 11:43 AM~9573170
> *he was butt sexin you
> *


yeah i need a man now


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 11:43 AM~9573175
> *YES SIR!!! I'LL BE THE DRUNK ONE AND THE BACK!! CALI SAID HE WILL BE DOING THE CRIB WALK ON THE DANCE FLOOR :biggrin:
> *


im still going


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 31 2007, 11:43 AM~9573170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 11:43 AM~9573175
> *YES SIR!!! I'LL BE THE DRUCK ONE AND THE BACK!! CALI SAID HE WILL BE DOING THE  CRIB  WALK ON THE DANCE FLOOR :biggrin:
> *


WTF IS THAT?

slim will be doing the









big john will be in the restroom


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 11:43 AM~9573175
> *YES SIR!!! I'LL BE THE DRUNK ONE AND THE BACK!! CALI SAID HE WILL BE DOING THE CRIB WALK ON THE DANCE FLOOR :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ..u know that gets no play in the house of flames..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 11:43 AM~9573177
> *yeah i need a man now
> *


you know your phone is about to blow up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 11:45 AM~9573189
> *slim will be doing the
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

7 Members: cali rydah, Lord Goofy, sic713, _Shiela_, *Homer Pimpson*, RAGALAC, johnnychingas

"just makin sure aint no rodney king shit goin on"... that shit was funny... :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 01:41 PM~9573156
> *:0 what was da dream
> *


 :nono:I WILL NEVER TELL.....BUT WILL SHOW YOU :yessad: LOL!!!!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 11:45 AM~9573195
> *you know your phone is about to blow up
> *


Naw...I havent told anyone else but yall ahaha :0 

damn ur ass is calling me already?~?!?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 11:45 AM~9573190
> *:angry: ..u know that gets no play in the house of flames..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 11:46 AM~9573201
> *:nono:I WILL NEVER TELL.....BUT WILL SHOW YOU  :yessad: LOL!!!!
> *



:0 oh shit..

at least let me know what you look like before you try anything with me when you see me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 11:46 AM~9573204
> *Naw...I havent told anyone else but yall ahaha  :0
> 
> damn ur ass is calling me already?~?!?
> *


NO... I CALLED YOU THE OTHER DAY. AND YOU DIDNT ANSWER.. SO YOU CALL ME


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 31 2007, 11:46 AM~9573201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i need ur number too... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 11:47 AM~9573210
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 01:43 PM~9573177
> *yeah i need a man now
> *


 :wave: :worship:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 11:47 AM~9573218
> *NO... I CALLED YOU THE OTHER DAY. AND YOU DIDNT ANSWER.. SO YOU CALL ME
> *



Oh You did?/ i dont recall that time.

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

boiler on the bumperrrr...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngy-wHOuKHU


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 11:48 AM~9573222
> *:uh:
> yea i need ur number too... :biggrin:
> *


im surprised sic didnt give it to you..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 11:47 AM~9573211
> *:0 oh shit..
> 
> at least let me know what you look like before you try anything with me when you see me
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Dec 31 2007, 11:48 AM~9573227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL NO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 11:49 AM~9573230
> *im surprised sic didnt give it to you..
> *


pm it to me ...its better coming from u... he probably would give me the wrong one ..bcuz he is a hater like that... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:45 PM~9573189
> *WTF IS THAT?
> 
> slim will be doing the
> ...


this nikka here.....stop confusing me for some other peeps....

om Mr. Dirty Sanchez


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 31 2007, 11:51 AM~9573243
> *this nikka here.....stop confusing me for some other peeps....
> 
> om Mr. Dirty Sanchez
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SUP FOO.. WHERE YOU BEEN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 11:50 AM~9573240
> *pm it to me ...its better coming from u... he probably would give me the wrong one ..bcuz he is a hater like that... :biggrin:
> *


I SURE ASS HELL WOULD


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqPYxwKaAnI


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:52 PM~9573251
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SUP FOO.. WHERE YOU BEEN
> *


what do u mean where i been? nikka where u been?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 01:47 PM~9573211
> *:0 oh shit..
> 
> at least let me know what you look like before you try anything with me when you see me
> *




IN THE BLACK HAVING A BAD HAIR DAY!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 31 2007, 11:53 AM~9573253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes the white boy in the pic... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 11:55 AM~9573272
> *:biggrin:
> hes the white boy in the pic... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN *******


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 31 2007, 11:54 AM~9573264
> *what do u mean where i been? nikka where u been?
> *


EVERYWHERE.. CHILLIN LOW KEY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 11:56 AM~9573282
> *DAMN *******
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

gas hop in front of cops.... :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqPYxwKaAnI


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 11:55 AM~9573272
> *:biggrin:
> hes the white boy in the pic... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Dec 31 2007, 12:54 PM~9573263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seen already :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 11:56 AM~9573282
> *DAMN *******
> *


for real... one minute he talkin spanish..then english..then he sayin dude and cock evey other word...rara what are u ???? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 31 2007, 11:58 AM~9573293
> *seen already  :uh:
> *


who the fuck asked u what u seen already.... funny how u posted some shit from my you tube b4 i did....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 11:57 AM~9573290
> *gas hop in front of cops.... :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqPYxwKaAnI
> *


I KNOW THERES MORE TO THAT VIDEO.. WHERE THE FOOTAGE JASON TOOK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ALL UP IN THE KOOL-AID AND DONT KNOW THE FLAVOR


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:59 PM~9573305
> *who the fuck asked u what u seen already.... funny how u posted some shit from my you tube b4 i did....
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:57 PM~9573286
> *EVERYWHERE.. CHILLIN LOW KEY
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 01:58 PM~9573297
> *for real... one minute he talkin spanish..then english..then he sayin dude and cock evey other word...rara what are u ???? :0
> *


IM A MINORITY!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Next time look before you hit the switch.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 11:58 AM~9573292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


omg...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 11:54 AM~9573267
> *
> 
> IN THE BLACK HAVING A BAD HAIR DAY!
> *



small pic... cant see shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 31 2007, 12:45 PM~9573189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 11:58 AM~9573292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 31 2007, 12:01 PM~9573325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he hears that alot...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

i did not say anything bout anyone's dick.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Dec 31 2007, 12:02 PM~9573329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT MY DICK BABE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:06 PM~9573348
> *i did not say anything bout anyone's dick.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 02:06 PM~9573348
> *i did not say anything bout anyone's dick.
> *


THERE JUST HATERS! DONT LET THEM COME IN BETWEEN US! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here is a shitty camera phone video of the crime in progress :roflmao: :roflmao: 
RaRa Gas Hopping on Precinct 6 constables


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 31 2007, 12:08 PM~9573361
> *Here is a shitty camera phone video of the crime in progress  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> RaRa Gas Hopping on Precinct 6 constables
> *


was gettin up... i lost my damn afro comb out the tops while doin that...RARA u owe me 1.00 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 31 2007, 02:08 PM~9573361
> *Here is a shitty camera phone video of the crime in progress  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> RaRa Gas Hopping on Precinct 6 constables
> *


"YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!"

TRUTH BE TOLD WE DIDNT EVEN SEE THE FUCKIN COP OVER THERE...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 02:09 PM~9573373
> *was gettin up... i lost my damn afro comb out the tops while doin that...RARA u owe me 1.00  :biggrin:
> *


BISH! I'LL GIVE YOU A DOLLAR BUT YOU GOT TO LEAVE MY COCHINA ALONE! :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:07 PM~9573354
> *SEXY HUH
> WHAT ABOUT MY DICK BABE
> *




WTF HOW ARE YOU DOING THAT FUKR...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

That cop had to be thinking... I know these dumb fuckers are not going to start hopping right in front of me. :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:07 PM~9573354
> *SEXY HUH
> WHAT ABOUT MY DICK BABE
> *


 :uh: I WOULDNT KNOW


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:0 THERE'S ONLY ONE PERSON IN HERE THAT I WOULD LiKE TO TASTE HAHAHA

BUT NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW WHO


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 31 2007, 02:15 PM~9573405
> *That cop had to be thinking... I know these dumb fuckers are not going to start hopping right in front of me.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 02:17 PM~9573417
> *:0 THERE'S ONLY ONE PERSON IN HERE THAT I WOULD LiKE TO TASTE HAHAHA
> 
> BUT NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW WHO
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:14 PM~9573395
> *"YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!"
> 
> TRUTH BE TOLD WE DIDNT EVEN SEE THE FUCKIN COP OVER THERE...
> *


:nosad: 



> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 31 2007, 12:15 PM~9573401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i should give u a ticket for this illegal shit, no license plate, no seat belts, and hopping a car on the street"... thats gangsta!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Dec 31 2007, 12:15 PM~9573404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:17 PM~9573417
> *:0 THERE'S ONLY ONE PERSON IN HERE THAT I WOULD LiKE TO TASTE HAHAHA
> 
> BUT NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW WHO
> *


u already told me u wanted to taste me and i said wait ur turn... :biggrin: its comin..i should get to u in mid 08


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 02:17 PM~9573417
> *:0 THERE'S ONLY ONE PERSON IN HERE THAT I WOULD LiKE TO TASTE HAHAHA
> 
> BUT NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW WHO
> *


WHAT EVER BISH!!








JUST JOKING!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:19 PM~9573438
> *u already told me u wanted to taste me and i said wait ur turn... :biggrin: its comin..i should get to u in mid 08
> *




HAHA NAW NAW...I DONT GIVE IT UP THAT EASY SORRY


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 01:17 PM~9573417
> *:0 THERE'S ONLY ONE PERSON IN HERE THAT I WOULD LiKE TO TASTE HAHAHA
> 
> BUT NO ONE WILL EVER KNOW WHO
> *


:0 








































































i told u keep that shit to yourself....dayummmmmm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:20 PM~9573451
> *HAHA YES YES...I  GIVE IT UP THAT EASY
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 02:20 PM~9573451
> *HAHA NAW NAW...I DONT GIVE IT UP THAT EASY SORRY
> *


And i thought you LOVED me!! *THOSE WORDS MEAN NOTHING TO YOU!*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Typing in white is gangsta.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:22 PM~9573462
> *:0
> *


THAT SHIT ISNT FUNNY :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 31 2007, 01:22 PM~9573470
> *Typing in white is gangsta.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Pics of Sheila fka. Cochina @ the club....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wutz up medusa


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:09 PM~9573373
> *was gettin up... i lost my damn afro comb out the tops while doin that...RARA u owe me 1.00  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:22 PM~9573469
> *And i thought you LOVED me!! THOSE WORDS MEAN NOTHING TO YOU!
> *


stay away from my girl... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Dec 31 2007, 12:23 PM~9573477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:25 PM~9573493
> *stay away from my girl... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE THAT SHIT OFF


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:27 PM~9573515
> *TAKE THAT SHIT OFF
> *


yea thats what u said....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:28 PM~9573519
> *take it off....take it off.... :biggrin:
> *


TAKE IT OFF TRICK, BEND OVA LET ME SEE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 02:28 PM~9573519
> *take it off....take it off.... :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 12:27 PM~9573514
> *:biggrin:
> *


TOO BAD YOUR ALREADY MARRIED! SUCKS FOR YOU :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 31 2007, 12:29 PM~9573526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:28 PM~9573519
> *yea thats what u said....
> *


DAMN YOU WROTE BIG..U KNOW U LIKED RUBBING THEM


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:30 PM~9573530
> *TOO BAD YOUR ALREADY MARRIED! SUCKS FOR YOU :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:30 PM~9573530
> *TOO BAD YOUR ALREADY MARRIED! I WOULD SUCK YOU :0
> *


and the winner is............Goofy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 11:57 AM~9573290
> *gas hop in front of cops.... :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqPYxwKaAnI
> *


100% gangsta  looks like the cop enjoy the gas hop first, and then decide to do his job :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 12:31 PM~9573544
> *yea married to the game... :0
> *


PLAYER


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:31 PM~9573538
> *DAMN YOU WROTE BIG..U KNOW U LIKED RUBBING THEM
> *


that was the best part of the los magnificos show for me... :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:32 PM~9573548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS BEOFRE CALI WROTE ON ME...WHY DIDNT YOU SAVE ME SIC?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:32 PM~9573548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: *WWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEAKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 02:27 PM~9573514
> *:uh: ..ya mean my wifey
> 
> 
> ...


GOOFY! I SEE ONE HAND BUT WHERE IS THE OTHER DOING? I THINK I SEE IT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 31 2007, 12:31 PM~9573547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im done fightin over sheila...its quits cochina!!! :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 12:33 PM~9573562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEAKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!
> *


U GOT MORE PICS OF US GOOFY SHOW HIM UP HAHA


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Dec 31 2007, 12:33 PM~9573560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:34 PM~9573565
> *GOOFY! I SEE ONE HAND BUT WHERE IS THE OTHER DOIND I THINK I SEE IT
> *


ON MY ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:34 PM~9573568
> *U GOT MORE PICS OF US GOOFY SHOW HIM UP HAHA
> *


i got more but if u tryna be *MORE PROFESSIONAL* im not gonna post..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL SHIT THATS MY ONLY PIC..
1ST TIME SHE WEEN ME.. SHE DIDNT KNOW WHO THE FUCK I WAS..

THEN SHE HATED ME..

AND NOW SHE LOVES ME..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:35 PM~9573581
> *i got more but if u tryna be MORE PROFESSIONAL im not gonna post..
> *



SEND TH3M TO MY PRIVATE MESSAGES,,

THEY DONT INVOLVE BEING INSIDE OF A CAR RIGHT???? :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:36 PM~9573586
> *LOL SHIT THATS MY ONLY PIC..
> 1ST TIME SHE WEEN ME.. SHE DIDNT KNOW WHO THE FUCK I WAS..
> 
> ...



CAUSE U WERE AN ASSHOLE 2 ME :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 12:35 PM~9573580
> *its on that smooth white ass...
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:37 PM~9573589
> *CAUSE U WERE AN ASSHOLE 2 ME :biggrin:
> *


yea i know.. but me being a asshole made a change


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:34 PM~9573575
> *I WASNT THERE WHEN HE DID IT..
> I WOULD OF GAVE HIM ONE OF THESE :buttkick:
> 
> ...


***** u was right there like "can i touch please"??



> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:37 PM~9573587
> *SEND TH3M TO MY PRIVATE MESSAGES,,
> 
> THEY DONT INVOLVE BEING INSIDE OF A CAR RIGHT????  :0
> *


what a bad girl... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:36 PM~9573586
> *LOL SHIT THATS MY ONLY PIC..
> 1ST TIME SHE WEEN ME.. SHE DIDNT KNOW WHO THE FUCK I WAS..
> 
> ...


***** nobody knows who u are... :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

*HAY LEVER ALONE CHEESE MY NINE*


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:40 PM~9573610
> ****** nobody knows who u are... :uh:
> *



I ACTUALLY LAUGHED OUT LOUD ON THAT ONE..IS THAT BAD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:40 PM~9573601
> ****** u was right there like "can i touch please"??
> what a bad girl... :biggrin:
> *


no i wasnt.. if i was.. i would of tagged them tittaz up


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:40 PM~9573610
> ****** nobody knows who u are... :uh:
> *


thats good.. they dont need too


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:41 PM~9573619
> *HAY LEVER ALONE CHEESE MY NINE
> *



lol........fuckin ******..lol


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 12:40 PM~9573609
> *love them heels... :cheesy:
> *



THANKS...8INCHES..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:41 PM~9573619
> *HAY LEVER ALONE CHEESE MY NINE
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:43 PM~9573634
> *THANKS...8INCHES..
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:43 PM~9573636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 02:43 PM~9573630
> *lol........fuckin ******..lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Dec 31 2007, 12:42 PM~9573626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: man they were so soft.. u missed out that day.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:45 PM~9573651
> *:biggrin:
> *


por favor please believe it... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:45 PM~9573651
> *:biggrin:
> *


ju stey a guey frum hur... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 02:47 PM~9573669
> *ju stey a guey frum hur... :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: QUE QUE! BISH NO NINTENDO!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:49 PM~9573686
> *:dunno: QUE QUE! BISH NO NINTENDO!
> *


O TAY... Roboto


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2007, 02:51 PM~9573700
> *O TAY... Roboto
> *


SI YAMA ROBERT*O*


----------



## lilrocky45 (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:53 PM~9573708
> *SI YAMA ROBERTO
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:53 PM~9573708
> *SI YAMA ROBERTO
> *


i thot ur nhame wuz juan..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 12:45 PM~9573653
> *:biggrin:
> :uh: man they were so soft.. u missed out that day.. :biggrin:
> *


HAHA OH WERE THEY


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 02:54 PM~9573715
> *i thot ur nhame wuz juan..
> *


BISH! ITS *EL PATRON!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall trippin..
ill fuck with yall later.. gots to go work on the elco


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 12:55 PM~9573725
> *HAHA OH WERE THEY
> *


u know they were bcuz u said "aint they soft"?



> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 12:56 PM~9573730
> *BISH! ITS EL PATRON!
> *


i thought it was "no saltar alto"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 12:57 PM~9573738
> *yall trippin..
> ill fuck with yall later.. gots to go work on the elco
> *


all it takes is some guys cockblocking and that makes u wanna put in some work...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 03:00 PM~9573760
> *u know they were bcuz u said "aint they soft"?
> i thought it was "no saltar alto"
> *


BISH :dunno: NO NINTENDO PURO SEGA :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

COCHINA I WILL SEE YOU IN MY DREAMS!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 01:03 PM~9573783
> *COCHINA I WILL SEE YOU IN MY DREAMS!
> *



OH REALLY?? HOPE THEIR GOOD.. DONT WAKE UP TOO WET :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 31 2007, 01:01 PM~9573773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imma see her in 30 minutes bish...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 01:04 PM~9573789
> *OH REALLY?? HOPE THEIR GOOD.. DONT WAKE UP TOO WET  :biggrin:
> *


might be from the bad case of diahrea he has...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 01:05 PM~9573796
> *might be from the bad case of diahrea he has...
> *


 :barf: thats something i didnt wanna know,


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 03:04 PM~9573789
> *OH REALLY?? HOPE THEIR GOOD.. DONT WAKE UP TOO WET  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR THE BEST IN MY DREAM.... AND YOU ARE WEARING THOSE SHOES!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 03:05 PM~9573796
> *might be from the bad case of diahrea he has...
> *


HATER!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Dec 31 2007, 01:07 PM~9573807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u will never get her with those lines... :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 31 2007, 01:09 PM~9573819
> *HATER!
> *


mr. mudbutt


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 01:11 PM~9573831
> *mr. mudbutt
> *



where's that refrigerator that everybody signs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Dec 31 2007, 01:17 PM~9573417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. sic looks like he in love.. o' romantic actin ass *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 01:12 PM~9573842
> *where's that refrigerator that everybody signs
> *


front part of the shop...when i go back imma spray paint my name on it bcuz somebody hated on my signature...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2007, 01:13 PM~9573845
> *already told you no.      so get over it.
> :0
> :0
> ...


he was like hey cali make sure to email me that pic..im painting a mural on the elco.. :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 01:13 PM~9573852
> *front part of the shop...when i go back imma spray paint my name on it bcuz somebody hated on my signature...
> *


yeah Los was telling me about it..i wanna sign it :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 01:15 PM~9573863
> *yeah Los was telling me about it..i wanna sign it :cheesy:
> *


i wanna sign u again.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 02:15 PM~9573862
> *he was like hey cali make sure to email me that pic..im painting a mural on the elco.. :0
> *


gonna call car "el cochina"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2007, 01:16 PM~9573871
> *gonna call car "el cochina"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

with pink patterns and hearts


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2007, 01:21 PM~9573904
> *with pink patterns and hearts
> *


thats his fuckin signature....but he would say that they are raspberry half circles :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 02:11 PM~9573831
> *mr. mudbutt
> *


I thought somthing had died inside the shop, but when RARA made a run for the bathroom I knew where that smell realy came from :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

And then he opens the door to the bathroom while he is still in there :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Dec 31 2007, 01:30 PM~9573982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had all the offices stinkin...yall need to buy some damn spray for yall nasty ass members...sic and rara being the nastiest..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 01:01 PM~9573766
> *all it takes is some guys cockblocking and that makes u wanna put in some work...
> *


i been puttin in work..
you dont wanna pull up on me..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 02:32 PM~9573548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Ms. Dani has to work tonight and wanted me to invite everyone down to Buffalo Fred's for New Years Eve. She'll be working, but at least her friends will be there. Hope to see you all there. It's free to come in and they are having food, champaign and a balloon drop. I'll also be selling Los Magnificos 2008 calendars. 

Buffalo Fred's
2708 N. Shepherd
off of 610. 

Happy New Years to all my lowrider friends.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 31 2007, 03:49 PM~9574993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's what I was trying to do.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i had the low parked in the driveway when the mail woman pulled up. she told me she was in 5thward and saw a caravan of lowriders passing out gifts to the kids. around christmas she said it was a real nice thing for the community and she was diggin the cars. just wanted to post it up on here.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 02:32 PM~9573548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK LIKE A BLACK SPOT ON WHITE PAPER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 31 2007, 02:07 PM~9574188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!!


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 30 2007, 03:43 PM~9566559
> *True Eminence 3rd Annual Car Show March 9th
> Trading Fair II Flea Market
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Won't be able to make that, Autorama's going on the same weekend March 9th-12th here in the motor city


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 04:58 PM~9575070
> *i had the low parked in the driveway when the mail woman pulled up. she told me she was in 5thward and saw a caravan of lowriders passing out gifts to the kids.  around christmas she said it was a real nice thing for the community and she was diggin the cars. just wanted to post it up on here.
> *


:uh: did you lick her stamp?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 02:20 PM~9573451
> *HAHA NAW NAW...I DONT GIVE IT UP THAT EASY SORRY
> *


TRIPPIN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2007, 04:23 PM~9575248
> *:uh:  did you lick her stamp?
> *


all she has to do is ask...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 05:58 PM~9575070
> *i had the low parked in the driveway when the mail woman pulled up. she told me she was in 5thward and saw a caravan of lowriders passing out gifts to the kids.  around christmas she said it was a real nice thing for the community and she was diggin the cars. just wanted to post it up on here.
> *


whats the deal mick? u got the 63 yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 31 2007, 05:27 PM~9575275
> *whats the deal mick? u got the 63 yet?
> *


 :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 31 2007, 04:27 PM~9575275
> *whats the deal mick? u got the 63 yet?
> *


this isnt mick, and what 63, is he trying to keep secrets. :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 06:29 PM~9575284
> *this isnt mick, and what 63, is he trying to keep secrets.  :0
> *


o chit my bad :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

does he still have his fleetwood that was at the houston show. and does and anyone know Oz that was in the club and his homeboy Edward? :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

does he still have his fleetwood that was at the houston show. and does and anyone know Oz that was in the club and his homeboy Edward? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. whut it do...
where everybody chillin at..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

[/IMG]

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! TAKE CARE AND BE SAFE GUYS! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 06:56 PM~9576078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where's my xmas gift?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

notice the cops...








then the hop..








now the ticket..








boiler bumper checkin...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 31 2007, 05:51 PM~9575499
> *does he still have his fleetwood that was at the houston show. and does and anyone know Oz that was in the club and his homeboy Edward? :uh:
> *


no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, PROVOK, *_Shiela_, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, slo


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 31 2007, 05:57 PM~9576086
> *where's my xmas gift?
> *


where's mine?? man when we gonna kick it again?? i miss you!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 06:00 PM~9576107
> *where's mine?? man when we gonna kick it again?? i miss you!!  :biggrin:
> *


hey u just told me the same thing...  :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 07:00 PM~9576107
> *where's mine?? man when we gonna kick it again?? i miss you!!  :biggrin:
> *


whenever you want. just let me know. wut u doing tonite?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy New Year Everyone !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 31 2007, 06:51 PM~9575499
> *does he still have his fleetwood that was at the houston show. and does and anyone know Oz that was in the club and his homeboy Edward? :uh:
> *


YES MICK STILL HAS THE FLEET WE WAS RIDIN LASTNIGHT....I DONT KNOW OZ BUT EDWARDO WAS WITH US LASTNIGHT ALSO......SINCE SUM FOLX IN HERE SPEAKIN ON SUMTHIN THEY DONT KNOW ABOUT


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 31 2007, 06:04 PM~9576144
> *whenever you want. just let me know. wut u doing tonite?
> *


Im going to my homegirls house we gonna have a party in alvin haha


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 07:07 PM~9576176
> *Im going to my  homegirls house we gonna have a party in alvin haha
> *


too far


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 31 2007, 08:08 PM~9576185
> *too far
> *


HEY SUCKAAAA FIND THEM BLOCK 4 ME


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 31 2007, 06:08 PM~9576185
> *too far
> *


i know a hour from my house :cheesy: 

man whats up i need a photoshoot damn my pics are old as hell...


i cant wait to see ya babe :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 08:10 PM~9576209
> *i know a hour from my house  :cheesy:
> 
> man whats up i need a photoshoot damn my pics are old as hell...
> ...


MAKE SHUR I GET THE NAKED ONES


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 31 2007, 06:07 PM~9576174
> *YES MICK STILL HAS THE FLEET WE WAS RIDIN LASTNIGHT....I DONT KNOW OZ BUT EDWARDO WAS WITH US LASTNIGHT ALSO......SINCE SUM FOLX IN HERE SPEAKIN ON SUMTHIN THEY DONT KNOW ABOUT
> *


maybe he know somebody u don't???


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 31 2007, 07:10 PM~9576206
> *HEY SUCKAAAA FIND THEM BLOCK 4 ME
> *


no


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2007, 07:10 PM~9576209
> *i know a hour from my house  :cheesy:
> 
> man whats up i need a photoshoot damn my pics are old as hell...
> ...


wednesday i'm off. i just got a new lense and a lot of ideas in my head.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 31 2007, 07:13 PM~9576239
> *no
> *


ha


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

i'll look for the site i got them from slim.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 31 2007, 08:16 PM~9576263
> *i'll look for the site i got them from slim.
> *


COOL................HA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 31 2007, 06:07 PM~9576174
> *YES MICK STILL HAS THE FLEET WE WAS RIDIN LASTNIGHT....I DONT KNOW OZ BUT EDWARDO WAS WITH US LASTNIGHT ALSO......SINCE SUM FOLX IN HERE SPEAKIN ON SUMTHIN THEY DONT KNOW ABOUT
> *


noumsayn


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 31 2007, 08:15 PM~9576252
> *ha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

For sale 2 12'' alpine type-r dual 4 ohm(swr1242d)only used for about a month if that,no shipping only local in Houston,Tx. or immediate surrounding areas $200 non negotiable,i still have the boxes to them.they were run off a crucnch gp1100.2 in a pre-fab slotted box and they were loud even though they were a bit under powered and in a cheap box.

email me at: [email protected]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fools in my hood started early..already unloading da shottys.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 31 2007, 06:12 PM~9576227
> *MAKE SHUR I GET THE NAKED ONES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2007, 06:22 PM~9576302
> *fools in my hood started early..already unloading da shottys.
> *


yea they shootin over here too...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 06:23 PM~9576309
> *yea they shootin over here too...
> *


yep.. over here already too


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ALPINE DOUBLE DIN TOUCH SCREEN BRAND NEW IN THE BOX NEVER INSTALLED......6 15 INCH PUNCH P3 LIKE A WEEK OLD AND TWO PUNCH AMPS ALSO A WEEK OLD $2000 IS ASKIN PRICE DONT THINK HE WANTS TO SEPERATE LMK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 31 2007, 06:29 PM~9576346
> *ALPINE DOUBLE DIN TOUCH SCREEN BRAND NEW IN THE BOX NEVER INSTALLED......6 15 INCH PUNCH P3 LIKE A WEEK OLD AND TWO PUNCH AMPS ALSO A WEEK OLD  $2000 IS ASKIN PRICE DONT THINK HE WANTS TO SEPERATE LMK
> *


trade for my fish tank...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 07:30 PM~9576351
> *trade for my fish tank...
> *


throw in da tropical paradise thing..and bet he goes for it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lil bro on 4's :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

84s click clackin up and down thomas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 06:28 PM~9576334
> *yep.. over here already too
> *


im the only one shootin out here.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, ya'll rich pretty boys can go to club partys and make it rain.. imma stay in da hood, and make it thunder...



:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 31 2007, 07:42 PM~9576454
> *lil bro on 4's  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man hold up big pimp. i mean og chop


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pork chop


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 08:56 PM~9576582
> *pork chop
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy new years to everyone! Everyone be safe and have fun and see you in


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS HOUSTON be safe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, RAGALAC


chi chi chi CHIA!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Sup ol SOUL GLOW drippin ass nicca.......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 08:34 PM~9577255
> *Sup ol SOUL GLOW drippin ass nicca.......... :biggrin:
> *


DAMN.. TOOK YOU 5 MINS TO REPLY.. OL LAY IT LOW SIDE KICK FLIPPIN ASS NIKKA!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 10:36 PM~9577270
> *DAMN.. TOOK YOU 5 MINS TO REPLY.. OL LAY IT LOW SIDE KICK FLIPPIN ASS NIKKA!
> *


WAT UP SIC!!!WAT THA DEAL IS.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 07:58 PM~9576088
> *notice the cops...
> 
> 
> ...


YA WERE LUCKY TO GET JUST A TICKET!!!!SHIT I GOT TICKETS AND WENT TO JAIL FOR GAS HOPPING IN PASADENA, WAS OUT IN LESS THAN 45 MIN. THEN GOT CAR OUT OF INPOUND!!!NOW THATS SOME GANSTER SHIT.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 31 2007, 08:38 PM~9577280
> *WAT UP SIC!!!WAT THA DEAL IS.....
> *


CHILLIN.. ABOUT TO HEAD OUT IN A LIL BIT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 31 2007, 08:46 PM~9577333
> *YA WERE LUCKY TO GET JUST A TICKET!!!!SHIT I GOT TICKETS AND WENT TO JAIL FOR GAS HOPPING IN PASADENA, WAS OUT IN LESS THAN 45 MIN. THEN GOT CAR OUT OF INPOUND!!!NOW THATS SOME GANSTER SHIT.. :biggrin:
> *


rara was talkin shit like oh its was al icense plate back there but check out my motor and chrome.... oh yea let me drop tha ass so u can see my mural.. i was like dude shut up... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MyHotComments


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 08:36 PM~9577270
> *DAMN.. TOOK YOU 5 MINS TO REPLY.. OL LAY IT LOW SIDE KICK FLIPPIN ASS NIKKA!
> *


Knomsayin!!!!!!! Quit hatin negrito.......shouldn't u be spending some quality time wit houstouglyina.........???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 08:49 PM~9577353
> *Knomsayin!!!!!!! Quit hatin negrito.......shouldn't u be spending some quality time wit houstouglyina.........???
> *


HAHA.. SHE AINT MY GIRL..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 08:51 PM~9577363
> *HAHA.. SHE AINT MY GIRL..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 08:34 PM~9577255
> *Sup ol SOUL GLOW drippin ass nicca.......... :biggrin:
> *


sup


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 10:48 PM~9577346
> *rara was talkin shit like oh its was al icense plate back there but check out my motor and chrome.... oh yea let me drop tha ass so u can see my mural.. i was like dude shut up... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WAT IM TAKIN ABOUT!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 31 2007, 08:56 PM~9577405
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THATS WAT IM TAKIN ABOUT!!!
> *


everytime i roll with that guy we get pulled over..hes bad luck... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2007, 08:51 PM~9577363
> *HAHA.. SHE AINT MY GIRL..
> *


 :uhl frontin ass ***** u now fixin to pop da question at 12 oclock ....................... but lets quit talkin b4 pork chop get on here and get jealouse cuz u took his main squeeze


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 08:52 PM~9577373
> *sup
> *


Sup mo city don........was hannenin???????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 08:52 PM~9577373
> *sup
> *


SUP MR MO CITY DON......WAS GOOD FOR DA NEW YEARS?????????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam! Double post oooops :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

was that u callin darkness soul glo when boiler was hopping??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 09:11 PM~9577484
> * was that u callin darkness soul glo when boiler was hopping??
> *


 :biggrin: yuuuuuup datsa meeeeeeee


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 09:06 PM~9577461
> *SUP MR MO CITY DON......WAS GOOD FOR DA NEW YEARS?????????
> *


aint nothing...b"I"g things in 08


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 09:15 PM~9577501
> *:biggrin: yuuuuuup datsa meeeeeeee
> *


i was watchin the tape and i heard that shit and started busting up... ***** got a smooth s curl.. nice and wet :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 09:16 PM~9577510
> *i was watchin the tape and i heard that shit and started busting up... ***** got a smooth s curl.. nice and wet  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: erbody thought when he came in the elco had an oil leak but it was really his juice drippin all da way in..............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 09:22 PM~9577529
> *:biggrin: erbody thought when he came in the elco had an oil leak but it was really his juice drippin all da way in..............
> *


thats why when he was leavin it didnt want to start he flooded the engine...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 09:16 PM~9577509
> *aint nothing...b"I"g things in 08
> *


X2  time to hurt ****** feelings in 08 ya dig


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 31 2007, 09:30 PM~9577572
> *Happy New Year everyone!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 09:31 PM~9577574
> *:biggrin:
> *



Hopefully the New Hopper will be ready by the end of March 2008.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 31 2007, 09:33 PM~9577583
> *Hopefully the New Hopper will be ready by the end of March 2008.
> *


hopefully i will get to hop against u... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 09:25 PM~9577544
> *thats why when he was leavin it didnt want to start he flooded the engine...
> *


Lol mayne ***** let houstonuglyina wet up his curls........she done fucked up his lil street cred he had........juicy curls.....painted finger nails.........mayne was next sic????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 09:34 PM~9577590
> *Lol mayne ***** let houstonuglyina wet up his curls........she done fucked up his lil street cred he had........juicy curls.....painted finger nails.........mayne was next sic????????
> *


he never had street cred..had a lil props on building bikes..but all thats gone now... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 09:35 PM~9577593
> *he never had street cred..had a lil props on building bikes..but all thats gone now... :biggrin:
> *


He probably start building model cars or lil pedal cars n shit now...... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 09:38 PM~9577608
> *He probably start building model cars or lil pedal cars n shit now...... :0
> *


he probably piercing his nutsack right now..he already was borderline white anyway ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC,* ridenlow84*, KRAZYTOYZ
what up los u missed it last night.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 09:39 PM~9577616
> *he probably piercing his nutsack right now..he already was borderline white anyway ...
> *


Ol whitewashed ass nicca.....next paint job he gon do is on himself....he gon pull a micheal jackson on us


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 09:44 PM~9577647
> *Ol whitewashed ass nicca.....next paint job he gon do is on himself....he gon pull a micheal jackson on us
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 09:45 PM~9577649
> *:roflmao:
> *


Speakin of dennis rodman need to holla at em to get some of my chit painted............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2007, 10:02 PM~9577709
> *Speakin of dennis rodman need to holla at em to get some of my chit painted............
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

[SIZE=14]HAPPY NEW YEARS HOUSTON LOWRIDERS. YALL BOYS BLEW UP IN 2007 LET KEEP THAT GOING IN 2008. [/SIZE]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 31 2007, 08:59 PM~9577424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRIPPIN... GO WATER YOUR CHIA PET..





YALL FOOS GOT ME IN HERE ROLLIN.. ****** HAD FUN WHILE I WAS AWAY...


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 06:58 PM~9576088
> *notice the cops...
> 
> 
> ...


Ay u know what I just noticed? That white blazer thats driving by in that picture with u all pulled over is me and my homeboy driving by when we were leaving....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 1 2008, 12:04 AM~9578321
> *Ay u know what I just noticed? That white blazer thats driving by in that picture with u all pulled over is me and my homeboy driving by when we were leaving....
> *


u shoulda stopped and took the ticket for us... :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 1 2008, 01:16 AM~9578374
> *u shoulda stopped and took the ticket for us... :biggrin:
> *


I got ya next time :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 1 2008, 12:21 AM~9578391
> *I got ya next time :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAVIN' THANGS!!!

SMALL TALK, REAL TALK, BIG TALK, SHIT TALK, ALL TALK----CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT.....

IF YOU GOT OFFENDED.......THEN IT MUST APPLY TO YOU!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 1 2008, 01:14 AM~9578606
> *HAVIN' THANGS!!!
> 
> SMALL TALK, REAL TALK, BIG TALK, SHIT TALK, ALL TALK----CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT.....
> ...


:thumbsup: thats the realest shit u ever wrote...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 1 2008, 02:23 AM~9578635
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: NOTHIN' PERSONAL.....THAT'S JUST HOW I PLAY THE GAME


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 1 2008, 01:14 AM~9578606
> *HAVIN' THANGS!!!
> 
> SMALL TALK, REAL TALK, BIG TALK, SHIT TALK, ALL TALK----CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT.....
> ...


smirnoff wine coolers got you froggy huh


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

kenny you wash that hoes wet off you yet :0 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HAVIN THANGS 08" BITCHES..........U DON'T LIKE IT KILL YA SELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




And sic quit hatin cuz u gota lube yo shit up wit WD 40 b4 u got out and I just gota throw some H20 on ma shit

Butt square bidnizz ima need to holla at ya bout some parts I need painted sic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 31 2007, 09:59 PM~9577424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

happy new year 2 my low lows out there from hataproof 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 1 2008, 03:14 AM~9578606
> *WATCH ME STUNT HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U ALSO*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 03:58 PM~9575070
> *i had the low parked in the driveway when the mail woman pulled up. she told me she was in 5thward and saw a caravan of lowriders passing out gifts to the kids.  around christmas she said it was a real nice thing for the community and she was diggin the cars. just wanted to post it up on here.
> *


that was us...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUT UP SLIM..HAPPY NEW YEARS HOMIE....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2008, 03:06 AM~9579017
> *HAVIN THANGS 08" BITCHES..........U DON'T LIKE IT KILL YA SELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And sic quit hatin cuz u gota lube yo shit up  wit WD 40 b4 u got out and I just gota throw some H20 on ma shit
> 
> ...


***** SAID WD 40...
YOU GOTTA USE CRISCO FOR YOUR SHIT..

HOLLA AT ME WHEN YA READY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 1 2008, 11:02 AM~9579528
> * WUT UP SLIM..HAPPY NEW YEARS HOMIE....
> *


SHIT CHILLIN


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 31 2007, 08:07 PM~9576174
> *YES MICK STILL HAS THE FLEET WE WAS RIDIN LASTNIGHT....I DONT KNOW OZ BUT EDWARDO WAS WITH US LASTNIGHT ALSO......SINCE SUM FOLX IN HERE SPEAKIN ON SUMTHIN THEY DONT KNOW ABOUT
> *


i know what i know Slim! believe that!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. somebody bring me menudo.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

WUT UP SLIM? HAPPY NEW YEARS WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 1 2008, 12:40 PM~9579909
> *WUT UP SLIM? HAPPY NEW YEARS WEY!  :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 1 2008, 12:04 PM~9579775
> *i know what i know Slim!  believe that!
> *


THATS COOL BUT THAT WASENT DIRECTED AT U.....ONLY THE PART ABOUT THE EDWARDO AND MICK FLEETWOOD........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 10:57 PM~9577411
> *everytime i roll with that guy we get pulled over..hes bad luck... :biggrin:
> *


if u aint breakin nothin or gettin pulled over, U aint HAVIN FUN!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin: for real...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO EVERYONE FROM LOCOS CREATIONS, MAY THE NEW YEAR BRING ALOT OF JOY AND ALOT OF NEW HOPPERZ....AMEN!!! :guns: HAPPY NEW YEARS 08!!! *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 1 2008, 11:30 AM~9580122
> *if u aint breakin nothin or gettin pulled over, U aint HAVIN FUN!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin: for real...
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2008, 09:17 AM~9579574
> ****** SAID WD 40...
> YOU GOTTA USE CRISCO FOR YOUR SHIT..
> 
> ...


 :uh:I got ya dennis rodman ima hit u up on da cellytelly phone later on so we can talk bidnizz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2008, 03:29 AM~9578900
> *smirnoff wine coolers got you froggy huh
> *



i ain't danny fool........ :twak: :twak: ........i don't drink that shit.....

didn't drink at all......feelin sick...... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2008, 02:19 PM~9580693
> *:uh:I got ya dennis rodman ima hit u up on da cellytelly phone later on so we can talk bidnizz
> *


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 11:57 AM~9573290
> *gas hop in front of cops.... :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqPYxwKaAnI
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2008, 01:50 PM~9580841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: fatcakes.......come on now dawg its against the rules 2 talk bout peoples hair when u aint got none when yo ass look like dat smiley face in ur avatar......except yo teeth aint blinging they full of cupcake stains n shit..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2008, 03:03 PM~9580891
> *:uh: fatcakes.......come on now dawg its against the rules 2 talk bout peoples hair when u aint got none when yo ass look like dat smiley face in ur avatar......except yo teeth aint blinging they full of cupcake stains n shit..........
> *


sounds like i hurt more feelings. o' sensative ass *****


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY LAYITLOW FRIENDS :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2008, 03:06 PM~9581186
> *sounds like i hurt more feelings.    o' sensative ass *****
> *


Nicca please I be da last ***** feelings u gota worry bout hurtin on here........

Oh and is a new year so betta get da choppin on wackback if not SOMEBODY GON GET THEY FEELINGS HURT 4 REAL!! Og CHOPS!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 1 2008, 02:02 PM~9580886
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT COULDN'T MAKE IT LAST NIGHT, THIS IS HOW IT WENT DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any pics of the show?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy new years everyone


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 1 2008, 05:24 PM~9581996
> *Happy new years everyone
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 1 2008, 03:14 AM~9578606
> *HAVIN' THANGS!!!
> 
> SMALL TALK, REAL TALK, BIG TALK, SHIT TALK, ALL TALK----CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT.....
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2007, 05:58 PM~9576088
> *
> boiler bumper checkin...
> 
> ...


  check RAGALAC'S SHOES :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 07:02 PM~9582748
> *  check RAGALAC'S SHOES :biggrin:
> *


***** doin the micheal jackson on his tip toes.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*, PROVOK, *switches4life*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 1 2008, 07:16 PM~9582868
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 1 2008, 07:09 PM~9582817
> ****** doin the micheal jackson on his tip toes.. :biggrin:
> *


 that fool was talking on the cell while holding steering wheel, that's gangsta


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 1 2008, 09:15 PM~9582860
> *4 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA, PROVOK, switches4life
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 1 2008, 09:16 PM~9582872
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 1 2008, 07:15 PM~9582860
> *4 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA, PROVOK, switches4life
> 
> *


  putting it down 4 h town  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 07:02 PM~9582748
> *  check RAGALAC'S SHOES :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: cutlass was playin hangman wit my ass!!!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 09:20 PM~9582912
> * putting it down 4 h town   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

THERE IS GOING TO BE A LOT OF NEW RIDE OUT FOR "08" 

IM CALLIN THEM OUT ONE BY ONE "HOLLA AT YOUR BOY"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2008, 08:28 PM~9582963
> *:biggrin: cutlass was playin hangman wit my ass!!!!!!
> *


your bitch ass aint but 5'2" :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2008, 07:28 PM~9582963
> *:biggrin: cutlass was playin hangman wit my ass!!!!!!
> *


Hey, where's sic713 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 1 2008, 07:30 PM~9582989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THERE IS GOING TO BE A LOT OF NEW RIDE OUT FOR "08"
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: wich one , :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2008, 07:31 PM~9583004
> *your bitch ass aint but 5'2"    :uh:
> *


probly 6'2 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 09:33 PM~9583023
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  wich one ,  :biggrin:
> *


ANY SINGLE? DONT MATTER JUST "HOLLA AT ME"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 09:34 PM~9583036
> *probly 6'2 :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


he's got you and ragalacz confused.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

THERE WILL BE A LOT OF COMP MIGHT WIN SOME MIGHT LOSE SOME BUT I'LL BE THERE "AINT NEVER SCARED"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 1 2008, 07:34 PM~9583049
> *he's got you and ragalacz confused.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 1 2008, 07:34 PM~9583045
> *ANY SINGLE? DONT MATTER JUST "HOLLA AT ME"
> *


CONFIDENCE ON THA WORKS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 1 2008, 07:36 PM~9583062
> *THERE WILL BE A LOT OF COMP MIGHT WIN SOME MIGHT LOSE SOME BUT I'LL BE THERE "AINT NEVER SCARED"
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 1 2008, 09:30 PM~9582989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> THERE IS GOING TO BE A LOT OF NEW RIDE OUT FOR "08"
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALMOST THERE HOMIE, JUST BE CALM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2008, 07:31 PM~9583004
> *your bitch ass aint but 5'2"    :uh:
> *


bitch im 5'11

yo ass 5'2...................sideways fat fuck................

u about 2'5 standin up u ol bean bag bodyhavin ass nicca


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

please. clean paint, clean interior, chrome under, 13s and 155's. or stay home. :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 1 2008, 09:36 PM~9583062
> *THERE WILL BE A LOT OF COMP MIGHT WIN SOME MIGHT LOSE SOME BUT I'LL BE THERE "AINT NEVER SCARED"
> *


THATS FOR SURE...  IM JUST ON TIME OUT, BUT BE BACK VERY SOON..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 07:18 PM~9582885
> *that fool was talking on the cell while holding steering wheel, that's gangsta
> *


shit was trying set upda bootycall for later ya dig!!!!!!!!  bidnizz as usual


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 1 2008, 09:40 PM~9583098
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ALMOST THERE HOMIE, JUST BE CALM!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ON THE REAL HOUSTON IS FINALY HAVING SOME LOWRIDER SHIT GOING ON BESIDES JUST A FUCKIN SHOW


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 1 2008, 09:42 PM~9583116
> *THATS FOR SURE...  IM JUST ON TIME OUT, BUT BE BACK VERY SOON..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 09:37 PM~9583069
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2008, 07:41 PM~9583111
> *please. clean paint, clean interior, chrome under, 13s and 155's. or stay home.  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: no 14s wit 5.20s???????????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2008, 07:45 PM~9583145
> *:uh: no 14s wit 5.20s???????????
> *


14s on big bodies get a pass.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2008, 07:47 PM~9583165
> *14s on big bodies get a pass.
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

IM OUT!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2008, 09:40 PM~9583106
> *bitch im 5'11
> 
> yo ass 5'2...................sideways fat fuck................
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 1 2008, 08:58 PM~9583260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 1 2008, 10:00 PM~9583288
> *:uh:
> *


what's up peewee


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 1 2008, 09:07 PM~9583364
> *what's up peewee
> *


nothing, chillen


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2008, 07:40 PM~9583106
> *bitch im 5'11
> 
> yo ass 5'2...................sideways fat fuck................
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 1 2008, 07:43 PM~9583125
> *:biggrin: ON THE REAL HOUSTON IS FINALY HAVING SOME LOWRIDER SHIT GOING ON BESIDES JUST A FUCKIN SHOW
> *


x100000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 1 2008, 10:09 PM~9583377
> *nothing, chillen
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 08:10 PM~9583386
> *x100000
> *


x582657465734876


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 10:10 PM~9583386
> *x100000
> *


roadtrip looking good.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 1 2008, 08:13 PM~9583417
> *roadtrip looking good.
> *


shh , top secret :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NOW IF ONLY IF THE MONKEY HAD BLOND HAIR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 1 2008, 08:13 PM~9583417
> *roadtrip looking good.
> *


shh , top secret :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 10:22 PM~9583506
> *shh , top secret :biggrin:
> *


  will have word tomorrow on the club b'day party for the 11th. :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 1 2008, 09:23 PM~9583520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 1 2008, 01:19 PM~9580693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im here.. 
im incog -*****.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2008, 08:26 PM~9583551
> *
> im here..
> im incog -*****.....
> *


 :uh: ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2008, 08:30 PM~9583589
> *:uh: ?
> *


lol.. im a ninja!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche gata. time to hit the fridge again. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry9583706


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 1 2008, 01:21 PM~9580089
> *THATS COOL BUT THAT WASENT DIRECTED AT U.....ONLY THE PART ABOUT THE EDWARDO AND MICK FLEETWOOD........
> *


that's all good. but i dont thank we talk bout the same Edward, un less he owns a 63 and us to own a 96 fleet that i was buyin off him last year. But yea Mick a clean ass Fleet that i wish i can take off his hands. But Happy New Year to all my family and Homies back in the H! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2008, 08:40 PM~9583106
> *bitch im 5'11
> 
> *


only if you include your chia fro


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2008, 07:41 PM~9583111
> *please. clean paint, clean interior, chrome under, 13s and 155's. or stay home.  :0  :0
> *


fuck that just do some inches...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2008, 09:04 PM~9583885
> *only if you include your chia fro
> *


 :uh: go bake somethin chops.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 1 2008, 11:38 PM~9584210
> *fuck that just do some inches...
> *


 :thumbsup: thats right!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2008, 04:09 PM~9581540
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT COULDN'T MAKE IT LAST NIGHT, THIS IS HOW IT WENT DOWN.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AIN'T NO PARTY LIKE A KUSTOMS PARTY!!!!!!....THATS HOW WE ROLL :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 1 2008, 08:23 PM~9583520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your gay


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 1 2008, 10:58 PM~9583836
> *that's all good. but i dont thank we talk bout the same Edward, un less he owns a 63 and us to own a 96 fleet that i was buyin off him last year. But yea Mick a clean ass Fleet that i wish i can take off his hands. But Happy New Year to all my family and Homies back in the H! :biggrin:
> *


you talkin about Edward with the 63 rag. hes here in Houston now. Hes not moving back to Az. last I heard.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 2 2008, 07:30 AM~9586173
> *AIN'T NO PARTY LIKE A KUSTOMS PARTY!!!!!!....THATS HOW WE ROLL :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



YOU SHO RITE!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 1 2008, 08:43 PM~9583125
> *:biggrin: ON THE REAL HOUSTON IS FINALY HAVING SOME LOWRIDER SHIT GOING ON BESIDES JUST A FUCKIN SHOW
> *



""FOR ONCE"" I COULDN'T AGREE WITH YOU MORE.. AND ON ANOTHER NOTE, YOU KNOW WHAT TOOK ME BACK IN TIME SUNDAY NIGHT, WHEN WE WERE LEAVING MAMBOS AND THERE WAS A PACK OF G BODIES DRIVING THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION AND BOTH OF OUR CLUBS JUST STARTED HITTIN SWITCHES ON EACH OTHER. THAT SHIT MADE ME FEEL GOOD.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2008, 10:49 AM~9586544
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 2 2008, 10:41 AM~9586810
> *:no:
> *


what?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2008, 11:45 AM~9586848
> *what?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 2 2008, 10:47 AM~9586860
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2008, 11:57 AM~9586939
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 2 2008, 08:48 AM~9586540
> *your gay
> *


haha he got yo ass


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 2 2008, 10:48 AM~9586540
> *your gay
> *


i know......looks like we both sumthing we wouldnt like to be.....im spider monkey


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 2 2008, 10:59 AM~9586586
> *you talkin about Edward with the 63 rag. hes here in Houston now. Hes not moving back to Az. last I heard.
> *


Yea that's him :angry: still a lil salty bout how every thang want down.  But it's all good now. i thank i've seen that lac of urs b4?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 1 2008, 09:38 PM~9584210
> *fuck that just do some inches...
> *


no half stepping. like i said. pull up clean or dont pull up at all. it aint that damn hard to build a clean car. missing glass,moldings dents crooked ass panels. shit is ugly. make lowriders look bad.
i saw a show last nite. motherfucker said. a crysler 300 look like a phantom, until a phantom pull up. same shit goes for lowriders. that shit looks like a lowrider until a lowrider pulls up!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

havin thangs!! 08


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:30 AM~9587504
> *havin thangs!! 08
> *


u ready for another paint project. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:30 AM~9587504
> *chicken wangs!! 08
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what did u say slim, the muthafuckin most from coast to coast :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:0 ..clean ass cutdog


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 2 2008, 11:32 AM~9587515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm chicken


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

>


[/quote]
http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff54/cadillac1995/


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

John and Ellie

You remember this shoot?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

right click saved..


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 01:03 PM~9587732
> *right click saved..
> *


then beat off to it.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

sic, you were there too. remember that chick?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 12:30 PM~9587504
> *havin thangs!! 08
> *


  already........

i agree with the cars bein clean and all, and you right bout one may be cleaner than the other....but it all depends on what level you wanna have it on.....it's BRAGGIN RIGHTS for one to be cleaner than the other......to me when hopping, it's all about the inches, cause it won't matter how clean it is if it don't do shit....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 2 2008, 11:25 AM~9587454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

another blast from the past


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

LOL .... pinche Juan :biggrin: Happy New Year homie!!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2008, 01:23 PM~9587854
> *LOL .... pinche Juan :biggrin:  Happy New Year homie!!!
> *


Happy New Year

I found some pics of you too. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 2 2008, 02:24 PM~9587862
> *Happy New Year
> 
> I found some pics of you too.   :biggrin:
> *


 DO NOT post those up ... lol .... :biggrin: you can send em to me privately on myspace :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 2 2008, 01:02 PM~9587723
> *John and Ellie
> 
> You remember this shoot?
> ...


lol.........that brawd was busted.....i do remember the after party though lol!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2008, 01:36 PM~9587928
> *lol.........that brawd was busted.....i do remember the after party though lol!
> *


it was fun. we need to do that again.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 2 2008, 12:47 PM~9587992
> *it was fun. we need to do that again.
> *


i had fun when we got all wet a6t our last photoshoot haha


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 01:22 PM~9587844
> *people in houston are not on the other coasts level.. ****** be hopping full show cars in cali...u lucky to see a ***** hopping period in houston..one step at a time in houston...got people hopping now let them clean they cars up..but when THEY want to not when lonestar says so...
> 
> *


hmmmm let me ask you something you hoppin a show car i would like to see it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 2 2008, 12:59 PM~9588047
> *hmmmm let me ask you something you hoppin a show car i would like to see it
> *


not me people i know who have lots of cash to fuck off... i would never hop anything show worthy bcuz to me its a waste of money..but i understand clean but who in houston is hopping with a full undercarriage chromed...i have seen at most some chrome a arms on hopper in htown..not talkin down on anybody shit but lonestar needs to stay in the show league and let the hoppers bring out whatever thay want to HOP with...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 2 2008, 01:55 PM~9588032
> *i had fun when we got all wet a6t our last photoshoot haha
> *


 :biggrin: 

when u wanna shoot?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 2 2008, 02:55 PM~9588032
> *i had fun when we got all wet a6t our last photoshoot haha
> *


 :0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 02:05 PM~9588083
> *not me people i know who have lots of cash to fuck off... i would never hop anything show worthy bcuz to me its a waste of money..but i understand clean but who in houston is hopping with a full undercarriage chromed...i have seen at most some chrome a arms on any hopper in htown..
> *


well none that i know of but maby soon there will be


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 2 2008, 01:10 PM~9588109
> *well none that i know of but maby soon there will be
> *


i know there will be...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 03:05 PM~9588083
> *not me people i know who have lots of cash to fuck off... i would never hop anything show worthy bcuz to me its a waste of money..but i understand clean but who in houston is hopping with a full undercarriage chromed...i have seen at most some chrome a arms on  hopper in htown..not talkin down on anybody shit but lonestar needs to stay in the show league and let the hoppers bring out whatever thay want to HOP with...
> *


BITCH! I MIGHT NOT HAVE ALL CHROME UNDER BUT IN GOT A LOT MORE THAN MOST AND NOT JUST A ARMS :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 2 2008, 01:07 PM~9588094
> *:biggrin:
> 
> when u wanna shoot?
> *


well this friday i got a lingerie shoot with gzunit girls so anytime other than that day is cool let me know!

u stil talk to China?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 01:11 PM~9588117
> *BITCH! I MIGHT NOT HAVE ALL CHROME UNDER BUT IN GOT A LOT MORE THAN MOST AND NOT JUST A ARMS  :uh:
> *


who asked u anyway... :uh: :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 2 2008, 02:11 PM~9588119
> *well this friday i got a lingerie shoot with gzunit girls so anytime other than that day is cool let me know!
> 
> u stil talk to China?
> *


haven't talked to her in a while. i'm off today so if you're down let me know. i got a good spot but its on the west side.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 2 2008, 01:15 PM~9588143
> *haven't talked to her in a while. i'm off today so if you're down let me know. i got a good spot but its on the west side.
> *


where on da west side?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 03:11 PM~9588121
> *who asked u anyway... :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 01:18 PM~9588153
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2008, 11:10 AM~9586642
> *""FOR ONCE""  I COULDN'T AGREE WITH YOU MORE..  AND ON ANOTHER NOTE,  YOU KNOW WHAT TOOK ME BACK IN TIME SUNDAY NIGHT, WHEN WE WERE LEAVING MAMBOS AND THERE WAS A PACK OF G BODIES DRIVING THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION AND BOTH OF OUR CLUBS JUST STARTED HITTIN SWITCHES ON EACH OTHER.  THAT SHIT MADE ME FEEL GOOD.
> *


YEA I DIDNT GET TO SEE THAT I WAS PULLED OVER :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 01:24 PM~9588188
> *YEA I DIDNT GET TO SEE THAT I WAS PULLED OVER :uh:
> 
> 
> *


next time look for cops dumbass... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 03:25 PM~9588198
> *next time look for cops dumbass... :biggrin:
> *


BITCH! IF I REMEMBER RIGHT YOU WERE SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO ME DUMBASS!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 02:05 PM~9588083
> *not me people i know who have lots of cash to fuck off... i would never hop anything show worthy bcuz to me its a waste of money..but i understand clean but who in houston is hopping with a full undercarriage chromed...i have seen at most some chrome a arms on  hopper in htown..not talkin down on anybody shit but lonestar needs to stay in the show league and let the hoppers bring out whatever thay want to HOP with...
> *


THE WAY I SEE IT LONESTAR WILL NEVER BE IN THE HOPPING PIT SO YALL HOPPERS DO WHAT YALL WANNA DO AND JUST HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THIS SHIT. :biggrin: I THOUGHT THATS WHAT IT WAS ALL ABOUT.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 2 2008, 01:27 PM~9588208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i was just wondering who made him the hop ambassador of houston anyway??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 02:24 PM~9588188
> *YEA I DIDNT GET TO SEE THAT I WAS PULLED OVER :uh:
> 
> 
> *



THAT SUX BUT FUCK IT AT LEAST THEY LET YOU GO.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2008, 01:32 PM~9588248
> *THAT SUX BUT FUCK IT AT LEAST THEY LET YOU GO.
> *


yea rara was like i used to work for yall remember??? and they was like oh yea and let him go... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 03:27 PM~9588208
> *BITCH! IF I REMEMBER RIGHT YOU WERE SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO ME DUMBASS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 02:29 PM~9588228
> *i was drunk whats ur excuse?? :biggrin:
> x2 i was just wondering who made him the hop ambassador of houston anyway??
> *


"I" DONT KNOW :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2008, 01:34 PM~9588259
> *"I" DONT KNOW :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 03:33 PM~9588254
> *yea rara was like i used to work for yall remember??? and they was like oh yea and let him go... :0
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP JOHN WHY YOU SO QUIET OVER THERE??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> i was drunk whats ur excuse?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :dunno: I WAS JUST DRIVIN!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > i was drunk whats ur excuse?? :biggrin:
> > :dunno: I WAS JUST DRIVIN!
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

ON THE REAL I THINK JUST BECAUSE A CAR IS A HOPPER DOESNT MEAN THAT YOU SHOULD JUST LET YOUR CAR GO TO SHIT BECAUSE IT IS A HOPPER I THINK THAT YOU SHOULD TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT EVER YOU BUILD IF ITS A HOPPER THAN TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR HOPPER IF ITS A SHOW CAR THAN TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR SHOW CAR,TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR CLUB AND DONT PUT SHIT ON THE STREET!!

ANYBODY CANT BUILD AN INCOMPLETE CAR....BUT REAL LOWRIDERS BUILD SHIT TO BE PROUD OF


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 01:44 PM~9588320
> *ON THE REAL I THINK JUST BECAUSE A CAR IS A HOPPER DOESNT MEAN THAT YOU SHOULD JUST LET YOUR CAR GO TO SHIT BECAUSE IT IS A HOPPER I THINK THAT YOU SHOULD TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT EVER YOU BUILD IF ITS A HOPPER THAN TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR HOPPER IF ITS A SHOW CAR THAN TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR SHOW CAR,TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR CLUB AND DONT PUT SHIT ON THE STREET!!
> 
> ANYBODY CANT BUILD AN INCOMPLETE CAR....BUT REAL LOWRIDERS BUILD SHIT TO BE PROUD OF
> *


hop watever u want its a reflection of u and ur club...if a person wants to hop junk let that person hop junk...but if a person loses to a junk hopper then thats one more excuse he or she has to use..my car is cleaner than urs.. :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 03:47 PM~9588352
> *hop watever u want its a reflection of u and ur club...if a person wants to hop junk let that person hop junk...
> *


ANYBODY CAN HOP WHAT EVER THEY WANT BUT WHAT PEOPLE DONT THINK ABOUT IS THAT IT IS NOT JUST A REFLECTION ON THERE CLUB BUT ON US AS A CITY IF YOU GO DOWN TO LA,DALLASVEGAS,ECT....... IF YOU SEEN A BUCH OF SHIT CAR YOU WOULD THINK YEA THERE HOPPIN BUT THERE HOPPIN JUNK BUT IF YOU GO AND THEY SEE CLEAN AS RIDES THAN PEOPLE ARE LIKE DAMN THEY HOPPIN AND IT AINT JUST BULL SHIT THEY ARE HOPPIN CLEAN ASS RIDES THEN HOUSTON WILL BE TAKIN FOR REAL NOT JUST ANOTHER CITY ON THE MAP WE WILL BE ON THE MAP BECAUSE OF WHAT WE BRING TO HOUSTON!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jan 2 2008, 02:28 PM~9588218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :twak: :twak: 


> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 02:44 PM~9588320
> *ON THE REAL I THINK JUST BECAUSE A CAR IS A HOPPER DOESNT MEAN THAT YOU SHOULD JUST LET YOUR CAR GO TO SHIT BECAUSE IT IS A HOPPER I THINK THAT YOU SHOULD TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT EVER YOU BUILD IF ITS A HOPPER THAN TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR HOPPER IF ITS A SHOW CAR THAN TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR SHOW CAR,TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR CLUB AND DONT PUT SHIT ON THE STREET!!
> 
> ANYBODY CANT BUILD AN INCOMPLETE CAR....BUT REAL LOWRIDERS BUILD SHIT TO BE PROUD OF
> *


you are always going to have your show cars, hoppers, and CHEERLEADERS.....if you can build a show quality hopper...more power to you....primer, candy, shit is going to break regardless....it's all about the $$$$$$$ and BRAGGIN RIGHTS.........  

BUT IN THE END......IT'S THE INCHES THAT COUNT....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 2 2008, 01:52 PM~9588389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 03:52 PM~9588392
> *:0  :0 ....sup nick
> :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


IF I DONT HIT THE INCHES!

"I'LL JUST SLOW DOWN AND LET THE GOLD DIGGER'S COUNT MY SPOKES"

HOLD ON I GOT TO GET SOME GOLD FIRST "NEW PROJECT" :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 01:59 PM~9588441
> *IF I DONT HIT THE INCHES!
> 
> "I'LL JUST SLOW DOWN AND LET THE GOLD DIGGER'S COUNT MY SPOKES"
> ...


if u dont hit inches its not a hopper...its just a clean street car..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 04:01 PM~9588459
> *if u dont hit inches its not a hopper...its just a clean street car..
> *



:uh: I GUESS I JUST GOT A CLEAN STREET CAR! IN THE WORD OF MY BOY SLIM

"IT'S NOT A HOPPER IT JUST DOES WHAT IT DOES"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 02:52 PM~9588389
> *ANYBODY CAN HOP WHAT EVER THEY WANT BUT WHAT PEOPLE DONT THINK ABOUT IS THAT IT IS NOT JUST A REFLECTION ON THERE CLUB BUT ON US AS A CITY IF YOU GO DOWN TO LA,DALLASVEGAS,ECT....... IF YOU SEEN A BUCH OF SHIT CAR YOU WOULD THINK YEA THERE HOPPIN BUT THERE HOPPIN JUNK BUT IF YOU GO AND THEY SEE CLEAN AS RIDES THAN PEOPLE ARE LIKE DAMN THEY HOPPIN AND IT AINT JUST BULL SHIT THEY ARE HOPPIN CLEAN ASS RIDES THEN HOUSTON WILL BE TAKIN FOR REAL NOT JUST ANOTHER CITY ON THE MAP WE WILL BE ON THE MAP BECAUSE OF WHAT WE BRING TO HOUSTON!
> *



.......i feel ya on the representing h-town......how many clean hoppers are there in h-town right now?? i mean ones that you actually see driven on the street??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 04:04 PM~9588475
> *.......i feel ya on the representing h-town......how many clean hoppers are there in h-town right now?? i mean ones that you actually see driven on the street??
> *


ive seen one, but it is gone now


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 04:04 PM~9588475
> *.......i feel ya on the representing h-town......how many clean hoppers are there in h-town right now?? i mean ones that you actually see driven on the street??
> *






I DRIVE MY SHIT AND ITS CLEAN! SOME CHROME ON MOTOR AND UNDIES AND ITS A HOPPER


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 02:59 PM~9588441
> *IF I DONT HIT THE INCHES!
> 
> "I'LL JUST SLOW DOWN AND LET THE GOLD DIGGER'S COUNT MY SPOKES"
> ...


BIG BALLIN'!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ........ :0 :0 HOPPIN ON DAYTONS :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 03:01 PM~9588459
> *if u dont hit inches its not a hopper...its just a clean street car..
> *



IT'S ABOUT HAVIN THANG$......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 2 2008, 03:10 PM~9588519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever+Jan 2 2008, 02:10 PM~9588109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****, your front clip(non-ls) dont match those luxury sport rockers you have,which look all dinged up anyway.. so wtf you talkin about?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jan 2 2008, 03:05 PM~9588486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** i know......i asked how many......mr idontgiveafukboutdemlaws........ :biggrin: 

13's??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 04:17 PM~9588572
> *maybe there will be
> *****, your front clip(non-ls) dont match those luxury sport rockers you have,which look all dinged up anyway..  so wtf you talkin about?
> *


NOBODY SAID IT WAS AN L.S IF YOU WOULD QUITE EATING YOUR HOT POCKETS AND COME CRUZ AND (I DONT MEAN AROUND GOLDEN CORALE)
YOU WOULD SEE THAT! PLAYA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 03:20 PM~9588593
> *NOBODY SAID IT WAS AN L.S IF YOU WOULD QUITE EATING YOUR HOT POCKETS AND COME CRUZ AND (I DONT MEAN AROUND GOLDEN CORALE)
> YOU WOULD SEE THAT! PLAYA
> *


but you have LS rocker panels on it. in case you didn't notice


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 04:20 PM~9588591
> *you know the rules..........PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.......
> ***** i know......i asked how many......mr idontgiveafukboutdemlaws........ :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: OH!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 03:20 PM~9588593
> *NOBODY SAID IT WAS AN L.S IF YOU WOULD QUITE EATING YOUR HOT POCKETS AND COME CRUZ AND (I DONT MEAN AROUND GOLDEN CORALE)
> YOU WOULD SEE THAT! PLAYA
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 04:21 PM~9588604
> *but you have LS rocker panels on it.      in case you didn't notice
> *


NO! I DONT THOSE ARE PATTERNS FOO!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 03:23 PM~9588614
> *NO! I DONT THOSE ARE PATTERNS FOO!
> *


why don't the fenders match the front clip?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 03:23 PM~9588614
> *NO! I DONT THOSE ARE PATTERNS FOO!
> *



dejalo.....the eyesight is going......you know that happens when you take too much viagra.........pobrecito........


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 04:24 PM~9588621
> *why don't the fenders match the front clip?
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN THEY ARE THE SAME FENDERS THAT CAME WITH THE CAR WHEN I BOUGHT IT ITS NOT AN L.S FOO!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 02:03 PM~9588473
> *:uh: I GUESS I JUST GOT A CLEAN STREET CAR! IN THE WORD OF MY BOY SLIM
> "IT'S NOT A HOPPER IT JUST DOES WHAT IT DOES"
> *


  



> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 2 2008, 02:11 PM~9588523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 03:27 PM~9588642
> *WHAT YOU MEAN THEY ARE THE SAME FENDERS THAT CAME WITH THE CAR WHEN I BOUGHT IT ITS NOT AN L.S FOO!
> *


don't play dumb, post a larger pic..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 04:30 PM~9588673
> *don't play dumb, post a larger pic..
> *












NOW WHAT!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 03:36 PM~9588700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup, look at where bottom edge of fender meets front clip.. luxury sport fender with a CL front clip. you probably didnt realize it, but i did. oh, and put some side markers, if you wanna start talkin shit about cars being incomplete.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

HERE IS ANOTHER LOOK AT THE FRONT CLIP INCASE YOU CANT SEE THE FIRST ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 04:39 PM~9588722
> *yup, look at where bottom edge of fender meets front clip..  luxury sport fender with a CL front clip.  you probably didnt realize it, but i did.  oh, and put some side markers, if you wanna start talkin shit about cars being incomplete.
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THE FIRST HATER IN THIS TOPIC FOR "08"

AND IT IS NOT L.S FENDERS THOSE ARE L.S DOORS BUT NOT THE FENDERS WHEN I BOUGHT THE CAR IT DIDNT HAVE ANY DOORS PLAYA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 03:43 PM~9588746
> *YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE THE FIRST HATER IN THIS TOPIC FOR "08"
> 
> AND IT IS NOT L.S FENDERS THOSE ARE L.S DOORS BUT NOT THE FENDERS WHEN I BOUGHT THE CAR IT DIDNT HAVE ANY DOORS PLAYA
> *


naw, those LS fenders spot difference right away. and no wonder doors look like they dont fit right.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

say no to raggidy g-bodys '08


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 04:48 PM~9588791
> *say no to raggidy  g-bodys '08
> *


DAMN! THE INCOMPLETE CAR THING MUST OF HIT CLOSE TO HOME! FOR YOU TO BE HATTIN ON A G-BODY THATS OUT ON THE STREET REP H-TOWN (DESENT) INSTEAD OF THE RAGIDY AS SHIT THAT PEOPLE ARE USE TO SEEING ON THE STREET UNLESS YOU GO TO A SHOW.....BUT YOU WANT TO HATE THEN HATE IT WILL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURSELF AND YOUR RIDE! PLAYA!!

RARA SAYING FOR "08" ONLY BITCH ASS ****** HATE IN "08"

DONT HATE ON ME FOR "HAVING THANG'S" (MAC2LAC)sorry MAC had to change it up a lil bit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 12:22 PM~9587844
> *people in houston are not on the other coasts level.. ****** be hopping full show cars in cali...u lucky to see a ***** hopping period in houston..one step at a time in houston...got people hopping now let them clean they cars up..but when THEY want to not when lonestar says so...
> 
> *


WHAT PEOPLE IN HOUSTON ARE NOT ON OTHER COASTS LEVEL???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jan 2 2008, 01:28 PM~9588218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUST ME AINT NO SHOW LEAGUE HERE. LEAVE THE TRAILERS FOR THE BOATS.

BY THE WAY WHAT LEAGUE ARE YOU IN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 03:54 PM~9588843
> *DAMN! THE INCOMPLETE CAR THING MUST OF HIT CLOSE TO HOME! FOR YOU TO BE HATIN ON A G-BODY THATS OUT ON THE STREET REP H-TOWN (DESENT) INSTEAD OF THE RAGIDY AS SHIT THAT PEOPLE ARE USE TO SEEING ON THE STREET UNLESS YOU GO TO A SHOW.....BUT YOU WANT TO HAT THEN HAT IT WILL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER ABOUT YOURSELF AND YOUR RIDE!
> *


naw, i said before.. i not gonna take my car out again, until after it goes under knife and gets a makeover... which hopefully be soon. 

and you one yappin about having something clean on street, like you driving loco '64 down harrisburg or something.. bitch, i had cleaner luxury sport then your monte.. all panels fit perfect, no dings or scratches.. never hit bumpa though, but same goes for your CL  so don't going actin like you laying down rules, like your the g-body king or someshyt..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 04:03 PM~9588473
> *:uh: I GUESS I JUST GOT A CLEAN STREET CAR! IN THE WORD OF MY BOY SLIM
> 
> "IT'S NOT A HOPPER IT JUST DOES WHAT IT DOES"
> *



BUT I CAN SHOW YA BETTER THAN I CAN TELL YA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2008, 03:56 PM~9588862
> *WHAT PEOPLE IN HOUSTON ARE NOT ON OTHER COASTS LEVEL???
> *


according to rara, he is..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

and on another note.........i told latin he was turnin into a white boy since he said he'd rather have a big engine and some slicks on a car.......i told him i bet he's wearing his checkered vans too...haha...he then sent









told him he could bust em out like he used to....... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 05:05 PM~9588931
> *and on another note.........i told latin he was turnin into a white boy since he said he'd rather have a big engine and some slicks on a car.......i told him i bet he's wearing his checkered vans too...haha...he then sent
> 
> 
> ...


doode!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2008, 04:01 PM~9588896
> *never mind, aint even worth it
> TRUST ME AINT NO SHOW LEAGUE HERE.  LEAVE THE TRAILERS FOR THE BOATS.
> 
> ...



:uh: why would you need a trailer to drive around your neighborhood?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 05:02 PM~9588906
> *naw, i said before..  i not gonna take my car out again, until after it goes under knife and gets a makeover... which hopefully be soon.
> 
> and you one yappin about having something clean on street, like you driving loco '64  down harrisburg or something..    bitch, i had cleaner luxury sport then your monte..  all panels fit perfect, no dings or scratches..     never hit bumpa though, but same goes for your CL        so don't going actin like you laying down rules, like your the g-body king or someshyt..
> ...


DAMN HOMIE THOSE PIC'S LOOK LIKE ALONG TIME AGO MUST OF BEEN WHEN LOWRIDING DIED IN HOUSTON! CAR IS CLEAN BUT WHAT DOES IT DO!

I DONT HAVE TO HIT THE BUMPER TO MAKE MY CAR LOOK GOOD! SO TAKE YOUR OLD PIC'S OF YOUR L.S AND GO BACK TO REMEMBERING ABOUT BACK IN THE DAY WHILE I ENJOY MY RIDE TODAY! PLAYA!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 03:09 PM~9588961
> *:uh: why would you need a trailer to drive around your neighborhood?
> *


WHAT U WANT ME TO DO DRIVE TO BRYAN SO YOU CAN SHOW ME HOW TO SQUEEZE SOME COW UTTERS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 04:09 PM~9588961
> *:uh: why would you need a trailer to drive around your neighborhood?*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Jan 2 2008, 12:05 PM~9587742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one from my photo shoot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 2 2008, 04:09 PM~9588969
> *DAMN HOMIE THOSE PIC'S LOOK LIKE ALONG TIME AGO MUST OF BEEN WHEN LOWRIDING DIED IN HOUSTON! CAR IS CLEAN BUT WHAT DOES IT DO!
> 
> I DONT HAVE TO HIT THE BUMPER TO MAKE MY CAR LOOK GOOD! SO TAKE YOUR OLD PIC'S OF YOUR L.S AND GO BACK TO REMEMBERING ABOUT BACK IN THE DAY WHILE I ENJOY MY RIDE TODAY
> *


aight..imma be nice for a minute..but just a minute.. murals and patterns are tight,but clean up some of the little details.. its the little things that kill the whole effect. and don't get all big headed cause you gas hopped in front of police, i've done that drunk, while grubbin wings with gat in my lap.. i'm veteran of the streets.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2008, 04:10 PM~9588972
> *WHAT U WANT ME TO DO DRIVE TO BRYAN SO YOU CAN SHOW ME HOW TO SQUEEZE SOME COW UTTERS.
> *


well you said it like you makin trips out of town every weekend and shit.....

oh and.........


i have one you can start on........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Looks like the haters ball in 08 started really, really early in the year.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 04:12 PM~9588990
> *aight..imma be nice for a minute..but just a minute..    murals and patterns are tight,but clean up some of the little details..  its the little things that kill the whole effect.    and don't get all big headed cause you gas hopped in front of police, i've done that drunk, while grubbin wings with gat in my lap..  i'm veteran of the streets.
> *


 :uh: ........what yr was it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 04:15 PM~9589008
> *:uh: ........what yr was it?
> *


whiile back..lets just say, this is what i my cell phone looked like.. so excuse me for not having video of it hopping...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 05:12 PM~9588990
> *aight..imma be nice for a minute..but just a minute..    murals and patterns are tight,but clean up some of the little details..  its the little things that kill the whole effect.    and don't get all big headed cause you gas hopped in front of police, i've done that drunk, while grubbin wings with gat in my lap..  i'm veteran of the streets.
> *


I DONT HAVE A BIG HEAD! WELL IT DEPENDS ON WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT( YOU BEEN WATCHING ME PEE?) LOOK I DONT CLAM TO HAVE THE CLEANEST RIDE OR THE BEST HOPPER BUT I THINK I GOT A CLEAN RIDE FOR WHAT IT IS I DONT SEE THAT MANY HOPPER(NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF THE HOMIE HOPPERS)
THAT FOR ONE DRIVE THERE SHIT TWO CAN SHOW THERE SHIT INSTEAD OF JUST HOPPING, LOOK PEOPLE BUILD THERE RIDES FOR THERE OWN TASTE I THINK IF YOU BUILD A RIDE JUST SHOW PRIDE IN IT!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 05:17 PM~9589022
> *whiile back..lets just say, this is what i my cell phone looked like..  so excuse me for not having video of it hopping...
> 
> 
> ...


"IF YOU DONT HAVE PIC IT DIDN'T HAPPEN"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 04:17 PM~9589022
> *whiile back..lets just say, this is what i my cell phone looked like..  so excuse me for not having video of it hopping...
> 
> 
> ...



SELFOWNAGE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 03:52 PM~9588392
> *:0  :0 ....sup nick
> :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


YEA BUT 30 AND 40 INCHES IS OK BUT IT AINT SHIT.......WE GOT THREE CLEAN HOPPERS.....BOILER...... RA-RA AND ROBERT.......ERRRRBODY ELS NEED TO STEP YO SHIT UP


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 05:51 PM~9589293
> *YEA BUT 30 AND 40 INCHES IS OK BUT IT AINT SHIT.......WE GOT THREE CLEAN HOPPERS.....BOILER...... RA-RA AND ROBERT.......ERRRRBODY ELS NEED TO STEP YO SHIT UP
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Homie in the club has Full 90' Caddy front clip and complete set of side moldings for $550. If anyone is intretsed PM me and ill give you is number. Pics are being posted on Craigs list.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2008, 04:56 PM~9589344
> *Homie in the club has Full 90' front clip and complete set of side moldings for $550. If anyone is intretsed PM me and ill give you is number. Pics are being posted on Craigs list.
> *


bargain price.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2008, 04:56 PM~9589344
> *Homie in the club has Full 90' Caddy front clip and complete set of side moldings for $550. If anyone is intretsed PM me and ill give you is number. Pics are being posted on Craigs list.
> *



dave, dont be scurrd, this is for you beesh :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 04:56 PM~9589353
> *bargain price.
> *


 :0 put em on the 68.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2008, 05:07 PM~9589453
> *:0 put em on the 68.
> *


should huh?  '68 improugham


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 05:09 PM~9589477
> *should huh?      '68 improugham
> *


be one of a kind :biggrin: then you would be on other coast level.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 2 2008, 03:58 PM~9589368
> *dave, dont be scurrd, this is for you beesh :biggrin:
> *


stfu dumbasss got my all my shit for half this price thanks to some good homies unlike ur hating ass. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2008, 06:12 PM~9589495
> *be one of a kind  :biggrin: then you would be on other coast level.
> *


WE THE ONLY COAST THAT I KNOW THAT PUT FLEETWOOD PARTS ON CARS OTHER THAN CADILLACS.....SO WHAT COAST YOU TALMBOUT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 05:25 PM~9589611
> *WE THE ONLY COAST THAT I KNOW THAT PUT FLEETWOOD PARTS ON CARS OTHER THAN CADILLACS.....SO WHAT COAST YOU TALMBOUT
> *


 :uh: maybe next time i will put on the "jk" after


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 04:51 PM~9589293
> *YEA BUT 30 AND 40 INCHES IS OK BUT IT AINT SHIT.......WE GOT THREE CLEAN HOPPERS.....BOILER...... RA-RA AND ROBERT.......ERRRRBODY ELS NEED TO STEP YO SHIT UP
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 2 2008, 05:18 PM~9589556
> *stfu dumbasss got my all my shit for half this price thanks to some good homies unlike ur hating ass. :biggrin:
> *




riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggghhhhtttttt beesh, im not talkin bout hot dogs :uh: 

fucker, why you leavin tamale wrappers on my car :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2008, 06:29 PM~9589665
> *
> *


SO WHACHA SAYIN......... DID I LEAVE SUMONE OUT......IF I DID FILL IN THE BLANK.......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 06:33 PM~9589699
> *SO WHACHA SAYIN......... DID I LEAVE SUMONE OUT......IF I DID FILL IN THE BLANK.......NAME SOMEONE ELS WITH A CLEAN CAR
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 2 2008, 05:12 PM~9589495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, slow down there killa..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 06:39 PM~9589780
> *:uh:
> damn, slow down there killa..
> *


JUS SAYIN


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 06:42 PM~9589811
> *JUS SAYIN
> *


sup Slim .. Happy New Year homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 2 2008, 06:45 PM~9589841
> *sup Slim .. Happy New Year homie
> *


CHILLIN LIL MAMA WHERE YOU BEEN....HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U ALSO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 05:33 PM~9589699
> *SO WHACHA SAYIN......... DID I LEAVE SUMONE OUT......IF I DID FILL IN THE BLANK.......
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 06:47 PM~9589861
> *CHILLIN LIL MAMA WHERE YOU BEEN....HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U ALSO
> *


chillin', chillin' and mo chillin' :biggrin: ready for this new year ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DIDNT THINK YA COULD.......BUT ON THA REAL I AINT DOWNIN NOONES RIDE....I JUST THINK IF YA LOVE SUMTHIN SO MUCH LIKE ALOT MUFUCKAS SAY THEY DO HOW COULD YA........ DRIVE....... SHOW....... HOP....... JUNK....JUNK MEANING.....RUST SPOTS......PRIMER......MISSING PARTS........SMOKIN.......SHIT I COULD GO ALL DAMN NIGHT


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dena


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 2 2008, 02:56 PM~9588862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imma hopper and a gangsta let me know when u wanna see me on either level homie...or you can just keep it lowriding...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cali sunday am going to be in your side of town so i will call u to get that thing from you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 04:54 PM~9589919
> *DIDNT THINK YA COULD.......BUT ON THA REAL I AINT DOWNIN NOONES RIDE....I JUST THINK IF YA LOVE SUMTHIN SO MUCH LIKE ALOT MUFUCKAS SAY THEY DO HOW COULD YA........ DRIVE....... SHOW....... HOP....... JUNK....JUNK MEANING.....RUST SPOTS......PRIMER......MISSING PARTS........SMOKIN.......SHIT I COULD GO ALL DAMN NIGHT
> *


what about a car that leaks fluids??? would that be classified as junk??? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 05:42 PM~9589811
> *JUS SAYIN
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 2 2008, 04:56 PM~9589936
> *cali sunday am going to be in your side of town so i will call u to get that thing from you
> *


aight just hit me up..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 06:57 PM~9589942
> *what about a car that leaks fluids??? would that be classified as junk??? :dunno:
> *


YEP......... IM GUILTY OF THAT......BUT I'VE CORRECTED THAT PROBLEM SINCE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 04:59 PM~9589962
> *YEP......... IM GUILTY OF THAT......BUT I'VE CORRECTED THAT PROBLEM SINCE
> *


wasnt talkin bout you...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne o' mayne.. new year, same shyt.. can't ya'll stop hating for 08' ??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:00 PM~9589966
> *wasnt talkin bout you...
> *


OH MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 06:01 PM~9589980
> *OH MY BAD :biggrin:
> *


but you confessed anyway. :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 07:00 PM~9589974
> *mayne o' mayne..    new year, same shyt..    can't ya'll stop hating for 08'  ??
> *


BISH YOU STARTED IT FLAPJAKS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 05:01 PM~9589986
> *but you confessed anyway.   :roflmao:
> *


he know he had a swamp under his car at the magnificos show...green juice everywhere... :biggrin: drove it there, showed it and hopped it... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 06:02 PM~9589991
> *BISH YOU STARTED IT FLAPJAKS
> *


naw, wasn't me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SEIZE FIRE HOPPERS..SEIZE FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ENOUGH TALKING..MORE HOPPING... MUCH PROPS TO YALL..KEEPING IT ALIVE IN THE H..YADIG..  
HOPE ALL OF YALL ARE READY IN APRIL..YA KNOW THE HLC GIVES OUT CASH AT OUR ANNUAL PICNIC EVERY YR... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 2 2008, 04:55 PM~9589928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OG CHOPS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2008, 05:04 PM~9590006
> *SEIZE FIRE HOPPERS..SEIZE FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  ENOUGH TALKING..MORE HOPPING... MUCH PROPS TO YALL..KEEPING IT ALIVE IN THE H..YADIG..
> HOPE ALL OF YALL ARE READY IN APRIL..YA KNOW THE HLC GIVES OUT CASH AT OUR ANNUAL PICNIC EVERY YR... :0
> *


yall need some rules..it may get technical in 08.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 07:01 PM~9589986
> *but you confessed anyway.  :roflmao:
> *


BUT I BET YOU CANT CONFESS TO CUTTIN THAT IMP TUBBY........SHIT I WAS IN VIOLATION........LOWRIDER CODE #2345321 SEC 4
INDIVIDUAL OUT OF BOUNDS SETUP LEAKING FLUID ON SHOWROOM FLOOR :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. i have a confession too.. at the moment, if i run '68 more then 5 minutes, they'll be green juice all over my driveway too. new radiator shipping out tomorrow though.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2008, 05:04 PM~9590013
> *HOPPER AND GANGSTER  :uh:
> 
> *


its cool bcuz u neither one...u talk a whole lot on the net but when we was at houston stylez shop u was all quiet nobody even knew u were there...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 05:05 PM~9590027
> *ok.. i have a confession too..     at the moment, if i run '68 more then 5 minutes, they'll be green juice all over my driveway too.        new radiator shipping out tomorrow though.
> *


i have a confession.. in 08 im not talkin anymore shit on the internet... :biggrin:
effective asap...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 06:07 PM~9590041
> *i have a confession.. in 08 im not talkin anymore shit on the internet... :biggrin:
> *


i am,but just as before.. i don't mean MOST of it.. just like gettin ya'll ****** worked up. helps me pass da day.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 05:04 PM~9590014
> *yall need some rules..it may get technical in 08.. :biggrin:
> *


THE RULES ARE ....THERE AINT NO RULES... :biggrin: J/K..THE HIGHEST IS THE WINNER...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 05:08 PM~9590050
> *i am,but just as before..  i don't mean MOST of it.. just like gettin ya'll ****** worked up.    helps me pass da day.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:06 PM~9590030
> *its cool bcuz u neither one...u talk a whole lot on the net but when we was at houston stylez shop u was all quiet nobody even knew u were there...
> *


SAY IT AINT SO KENNY...........***** SAID CHURCH MOUSE QUIET


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cali slow down killa


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2008, 05:08 PM~9590059
> *THE RULES ARE ....THERE AINT NO RULES... :biggrin: J/K..THE HIGHEST IS THE WINNER...
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 05:06 PM~9590030
> *its cool bcuz u neither one...u talk a whole lot on the net but when we was at houston stylez shop u was all quiet nobody even knew u were there...
> *


IM NOT ABOUT TO GO BACK AND FORTH WITH YOU ON THE INTERNET IF U WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT, GIVE ME A CALL 832 228 0230.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 2 2008, 05:09 PM~9590069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im cool... :biggrin: i need a drink now...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 2 2008, 06:55 PM~9589924
> *was up dena
> *


what's up bRO! been on the computer all day ... you checkout myspace yet? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2008, 05:11 PM~9590087
> *IM NOT ABOUT TO GO BACK AND FORTH WITH YOU ON THE INTERNET IF U WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT, GIVE ME A CALL 832 228 0230.
> 
> 
> *


better yet im done with it homie we on two different pages... why i got to call u..im at every lowriding event in houston if thats not good enough then i can go to houston stylez shop...we can talk face to face if u wanna talk...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

no i been on the run all day buying new plates 4 the truck and trailer


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up big bird have u talk to zefe


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 2 2008, 07:16 PM~9590126
> *no i been on the run all day buying new plates 4 the truck and trailer
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 2 2008, 07:20 PM~9590162
> *was up big bird have u talk to zefe
> *


YEP HE CAME AND SPRAYED MY LIL BRO CAR LAST WEEK .........CANDY DRIPPIN WET ***** SLID THROUGH THA TURNNIN LANE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn its gettin too og style gansta up in hurr again :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

his girl just had a new baby boy sat


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 06:14 PM~9590111
> *better yet im done with it homie we on two different pages... why i got to call u..im at every lowriding event in houston if thats not good enough then i can go to houston stylez shop...we can talk face to face if u wanna talk...
> *


Don't make me bring the video camera and referee.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 2 2008, 05:24 PM~9590195
> *Don't make me bring the video camera and referee.
> *


it aint gonna be all that...its over...im sorry lonestar..truce???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 06:33 PM~9589699
> *SO WHACHA SAYIN......... DID I LEAVE SUMONE OUT......IF I DID FILL IN THE BLANK.......
> *


I DID FORGET SOMEONE.....MY ***** MISTA.....MY BAD HOMIE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 2 2008, 07:23 PM~9590187
> *his girl just had a new baby boy sat
> *


YEA HE TOLD ME SHE WAS DUE ANYDAY


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> HOPPER AND GANGSTER :uh:
> 
> :uh:
> :ugh: :around: hno: hno: :scrutinize: :loco: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > HOPPER AND GANGSTER :uh:
> >
> > :uh:
> > :ugh: :around: hno: hno: :scrutinize: :loco: :rofl: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 2 2008, 05:34 PM~9590275
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

WHAT U GOT THAT HOPPES HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 2 2008, 05:36 PM~9590299
> *WHAT U GOT THAT HOPPES HOMIE
> *


nothing...


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 2 2008, 06:09 PM~9590069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

WHAT UP KENNY ,AND SLIM HOW MY FAMILY DOIN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 2 2008, 07:39 PM~9590336
> *WHAT UP KENNY ,AND SLIM HOW MY FAMILY DOIN
> *


CHILLIN WAITIN ON U TO BRING OUT THE LINCON....SO ***** SEE WHAT WE TALMBOUT


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

HIS CADDY AINT EVEN ON MY LEVEL FAM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 2 2008, 07:44 PM~9590372
> *HIS CADDY AINT EVEN ON MY LEVEL FAM
> *


HES NOT THE GUY WITH THA CADI DAS ONE OF MY HOMIES....HE GOOD PEPS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 06:38 PM~9590324
> *:0  man said the kenwood must blew fuse, cause no sound coming from it..
> 
> actin all shy..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

O I SEE KOOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 2 2008, 05:39 PM~9590336
> *WHAT UP KENNY ,AND SLIM HOW MY FAMILY DOIN
> *


sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

truce for lonestar... my treat :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 06:14 PM~9590111
> *better yet im done with it homie we on two different pages... why i got to call u..im at every lowriding event in houston if thats not good enough then i can go to houston stylez shop...we can talk face to face if u wanna talk...
> *


dammm man u wanna talk to him that bad he is here at the Firme shop waiting......... :0


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 2 2008, 05:16 PM~9590126
> *no i been on the run all day buying new plates 4 the truck and trailer
> *


ready for friday night


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Jan 2 2008, 08:59 PM~9590984
> *
> *


 :machinegun: Bay89
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 2 2008, 06:48 PM~9590912
> *dammm man u wanna talk to him that bad he is here at the Firme shop waiting......... :0
> *


he not waiting for me.... im done with that discussion ....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:09 PM~9591087
> *he not waiting for me.... im done with that discussion ....
> *


cali........................still dont wana let go of dat disc brake rear???????????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2008, 07:15 PM~9591137
> *cali........................still dont wana let go of dat disc brake rear???????????????
> *


no sirrr....not just yet... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:17 PM~9591157
> *no sirrr....not just yet... :biggrin:
> *


comeooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn ya killin me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2008, 07:18 PM~9591166
> *comeooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn ya killin me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


if i showed u pics of my shit u would kill me for disrespecting a chevy like that... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:27 PM~9591256
> *if i showed u pics of my shit u would kill me for disrespecting a chevy like that... :biggrin:
> *


well then................................PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2008, 07:28 PM~9591284
> *well then................................PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 








mexican guy ran through a light and hit it then took off on foot...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *BloCc*
whats up captain morgan?? :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:32 PM~9591343
> *2 Members: cali rydah, BloCc
> whats up captain morgan?? :biggrin:
> *


whats goin down mayne...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:31 PM~9591334
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit wil buff right out u trippin !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

well rearend looks untouched so hand it over for disrespectin a chevy like dat then ....................... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 2 2008, 07:36 PM~9591390
> *whats goin down mayne...
> *


nuttin much man....jus chillin...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2008, 07:37 PM~9591412
> *man that shit wil buff right out u trippin !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> well rearend looks untouched so hand it over for disrespectin a chevy like dat then ....................... :biggrin:
> *


engine still under warranty and the whole drivetrain is perfect...body is fucked looks worse in person...was gonna redo it for kappa but fuck it...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

looks like people get thier feeling hurt quick....


In general to everybody...if you feel like you have to defend yourself over something someone said or typed up....then you must feel guilty about something :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:40 PM~9591450
> *engine still under warranty and the whole drivetrain is perfect...body is fucked looks worse in person...was gonna redo it for kappa but fuck it...
> *


frame ok???if not i gota extra 1 for it???????..............and did u say kappa?????????da fuck u plannin on throwin some 4s on it o wat???????????????


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:38 PM~9591416
> *nuttin much man....jus chillin...
> *


coo coo im just here catchin up on some of the pages...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2008, 07:42 PM~9591491
> *frame ok???if not i gota extra 1 for it???????..............and did u say kappa?????????da fuck u plannin on throwin some 4s on it o wat???????????????
> *


yea frame is cool...yea kappa.. i got the 22's inch wires that were on it b4 the wreck in storage...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 2 2008, 08:40 PM~9591459
> *looks like people get thier feeling hurt quick....
> In general to everybody...if you feel like you have to defend yourself over something someone said or typed up....then you must feel guilty about something :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 07:31 PM~9591334
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, you shit had paint too or what...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 07:57 PM~9591666
> *damn, you shit had paint too or what...
> *


yea had a lil candy with ghost patterns...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 08:02 PM~9591718
> *yea had a lil candy with ghost patterns...
> *


damn.. i know that hurts


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic yeah am ready 4 friday


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 2 2008, 08:11 PM~9591824
> *was up sic yeah am  ready 4 friday
> *


cool


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 08:07 PM~9591792
> *damn.. i know that hurts
> *


yea feelings..thats bout it.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 08:11 PM~9591830
> *yea feelings..thats bout it.. :biggrin:
> *


awready!!
my feelings are hurt right now....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 08:12 PM~9591846
> *awready!!
> my feelings are hurt right now....
> *


i was gonna ask u to try to fix it but i would be better off gettin a new body for it...los found me one i just havent been to look at it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 09:12 PM~9591846
> *my feelings are hurt right now....
> *


another snowflake break your heart? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 2 2008, 08:14 PM~9591855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 08:17 PM~9591882
> *yea i was there with him.. clean ass body the other car had..
> naw
> *


***** sent me the pic but u know how i do it...i got drunk and didnt think about it...im bout to get on my shit though... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 08:18 PM~9591899
> ****** sent me the pic but u know how i do it...i got drunk and didnt think about it...im bout to get on my shit though... :0
> *


you say that.. quit bullshittin and get on it..
havin thangs.. o8


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 08:24 PM~9591942
> *you say that.. quit bullshittin and get on it..
> havin thangs.. o8
> *


i have thangs already..  but yea imma get on it soon....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: tito_ls, cali rydah, *DISTURBED, switches4life*

whats up??


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

2 Members: DISTURBED, *switches4life*

whats up boiler?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 09:38 PM~9592116
> *4 Members: tito_ls, cali rydah, DISTURBED, switches4life
> 
> whats up??
> *


whats tha deal mayne? i see u starting shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 2 2008, 08:40 PM~9592138
> *whats tha deal mayne? i see u starting shit
> *


naw its all good...u shouldnt have took the juice out the truck i heard the bags are leaking... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 09:42 PM~9592158
> *naw its all good...u shouldnt have took the juice out the truck i heard the bags are leaking... :biggrin:
> *


oh ok cool, yea i kno i replacedone bag but it looks like i have to replace another one.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 2 2008, 08:45 PM~9592189
> *oh ok cool, yea i kno i replacedone bag but it looks like i have to replace another one.
> *


 :biggrin: shouldnt have done it


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 09:47 PM~9592214
> *:biggrin:  shouldnt have done it
> *


thats ok, imma look for a car this year to build....tryin to have thangs in '08..lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 2 2008, 08:50 PM~9592244
> *thats ok, imma look for a car this year to build....tryin to have thangs in '08..lol
> *


yea me too...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne hold up...

im a have thangs too..
:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda boiler, don't need to make a trip, found one locally.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 09:51 PM~9592258
> *yea me too...
> *


i guess we will be doing some traveling to pick some cars up.....better sell some real estate....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 2 2008, 04:10 PM~9588519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bish collecting dust. :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 PM~9592273
> *Que onda boiler, don't need to make a trip, found one locally.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 2 2008, 08:52 PM~9592269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


selling like hotcakes from what i heard...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

car looks in good shape dj latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 05:05 PM~9588931
> *and on another note.........i told latin he was turnin into a white boy since he said he'd rather have a big engine and some slicks on a car.......i told him i bet he's wearing his checkered vans too...haha...he then sent
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 2 2008, 11:03 PM~9592361
> *car looks in good shape dj latin
> *


pretty solid. now need to find a storage place to put the gn in while i take this one apart.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 1 2008, 09:38 PM~9584210
> *fuck that just do some inches...
> *


X876894578975


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 10:01 PM~9592340
> *
> selling like hotcakes from what i heard...
> *


cool cool cool sounds good....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 09:06 PM~9592402
> *X876894578975
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 2 2008, 09:07 PM~9592414
> *cool cool cool sounds good....
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2008, 09:10 AM~9586642
> *""FOR ONCE""  I COULDN'T AGREE WITH YOU MORE..  AND ON ANOTHER NOTE,  YOU KNOW WHAT TOOK ME BACK IN TIME SUNDAY NIGHT, WHEN WE WERE LEAVING MAMBOS AND THERE WAS A PACK OF G BODIES DRIVING THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION AND BOTH OF OUR CLUBS JUST STARTED HITTIN SWITCHES ON EACH OTHER.  THAT SHIT MADE ME FEEL GOOD.
> *


U CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 11:05 PM~9592392
> *
> *


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Damn this topic about to hit 6000 pages.... I wish I coulda been here from the beginning 
to read them all...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 2 2008, 09:13 PM~9592479
> *Damn this topic about to hit 6000 pages.... I wish I coulda been here from the beginning
> to read them all...
> *


you aint missing a mother fucking thang


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 2 2008, 12:17 PM~9587810
> *  already........
> 
> i agree with the cars bein clean and all, and you right bout one may be cleaner than the other....but it all depends on what level you wanna have it on.....it's BRAGGIN RIGHTS for one to be cleaner than the other......to me when hopping, it's all about the inches, cause it won't matter how clean it is if it don't do shit....
> *


 THTS RIGHT MIKE ,I TALK SHIT CAUSE I DO ALL MY HYDRO SHIT MYSELF, AND SOME PEEPS DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT IF U HOP MORE THAN 40 , U SHIT STARTS TO FALL APART, BUT THEY WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND CAUSE THEY AIN'T GO NONE  BY THE WAY HOW'S UR HOMIE WITH THAT S10 DOING


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 10:15 PM~9592508
> *you aint missing a mother fucking thang
> *


yeah seems like mostly smilies :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 2 2008, 11:15 PM~9592516
> *yeah seems like mostly smilies  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 2 2008, 11:15 PM~9592516
> *yeah seems like mostly smilies  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 09:11 PM~9592454
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 11:19 PM~9592562
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 09:20 PM~9592580
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 2 2008, 09:15 PM~9592516
> *yeah seems like mostly smilies  :biggrin:
> *


a few words here and there.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 03:51 PM~9589293
> *YEA BUT 30 AND 40 INCHES IS OK BUT IT AINT SHIT.......WE GOT THREE CLEAN HOPPERS.....BOILER...... RA-RA AND ROBERT.......ERRRRBODY ELS NEED TO STEP YO SHIT UP
> *


THAT'S RIGHT SLIM I PUTTIN ON THA MUTHAFUCKA BUMPERRRRR ON H TOWN,  NOW!!! I GUESS I GO AND PUT SOME CRHOME ON MY SHIT AND A NEW WINDSHIELD SO I CAN ROLL CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:20 PM~9592590
> *a few words here and there.. :biggrin:
> *


si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 09:20 PM~9592591
> *THAT'S RIGHT SLIM I PUTTIN ON THA MUTHAFUCKA BUMPERRRRR ON H TOWN,    NOW!!! I GUESS I GO AND PUT SOME CRHOME ON MY SHIT AND A NEW WINDSHIELD SO I CAN ROLL CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


1st i gotta re clear and buff ya car out better...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 09:21 PM~9592610
> *:cheesy:
> *


i know what your up too latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 11:22 PM~9592620
> *:angry:    :biggrin:
> *


que onda piporro?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yay

yes .. 1st post on page 6000...

im a fuckin loser!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:22 PM~9592625
> *i know what your up too latin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 10:23 PM~9592639
> *yay
> 
> yes .. 1st post on page 6000...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 09:21 PM~9592618
> *1st i gotta re clear and buff ya car out better...
> *


I FIX THAT FRAME SO FUCKING GOOD, WE 'LL GO HEAD AND PUT DIFFERENT COLOR 4 THIS YEAR, AND A NEW FENDER, WHAT U THINK


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2008, 04:09 PM~9581540
> *FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT COULDN'T MAKE IT LAST NIGHT, THIS IS HOW IT WENT DOWN.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 09:23 PM~9592639
> *yay
> 
> yes .. 1st post on page 6000...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: i knew it :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 10:23 PM~9592639
> *yay
> 
> yes .. 1st post on page 6000...
> ...


yes u are...... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 09:23 PM~9592639
> *yay
> 
> yes .. 1st post on page 6000...
> ...


yes u are... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 2 2008, 09:24 PM~9592662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fawk you 3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 09:26 PM~9592698
> *si
> *


no


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 08:52 PM~9592273
> *Que onda boiler, don't need to make a trip, found one locally.
> 
> 
> ...


lets make it a hopper :cheesy: those regals start to fall apart quick after 40 inches :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 11:28 PM~9592714
> *lets make it a hopper :cheesy:  those regals start to fall apart quick after 40 inches :biggrin:
> *


nah i just want to make it go zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 10:28 PM~9592714
> *lets make it a hopper :cheesy:  those regals start to fall apart quick after 40 inches :biggrin:
> *


less than 40 inches too :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 09:28 PM~9592708
> *im down for that homie.. let me know when you ready...
> fawk you
> fawk you 2
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 2 2008, 11:32 PM~9592744
> *less than 40 inches too :ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 10:32 PM~9592752
> *:ugh:
> *


lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 09:31 PM~9592738
> *nah i just want to make it go zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


i know u don't mean airbags :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 2 2008, 10:33 PM~9592759
> *lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 10:34 PM~9592767
> *i know u don't mean airbags :uh:
> *


and whats wrong with that....lol j/p


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 2 2008, 10:34 PM~9592777
> *:uh:
> *


chupa huevos inutil


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 2 2008, 11:36 PM~9592795
> *chupa huevos inutil
> *


tell 'em ey! tell 'em!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 2 2008, 04:31 PM~9589690
> *riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggghhhhtttttt beesh, im not talkin bout hot dogs :uh:
> 
> fucker, why you leavin tamale wrappers on my car :angry:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 2 2008, 10:36 PM~9592795
> *chupa huevos inutil
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 2 2008, 11:38 PM~9592828
> *8=====D
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 2 2008, 09:35 PM~9592791
> *and whats wrong with that....lol j/p
> *


lol, his trying to put them on a g body


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 11:43 PM~9592884
> *lol, his trying to put them on a g body
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 11:43 PM~9592884
> *lol, his trying to put them on a g body
> *


nah bags are for ....... :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 11:24 PM~9592662
> *I FIX THAT FRAME SO FUCKING GOOD, WE 'LL GO HEAD AND PUT DIFFERENT COLOR 4 THIS YEAR, AND A NEW FENDER, WHAT U THINK
> *


   :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 10:40 PM~9592851
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey latin i got your email. i might be doing a lil get together that night but if that dont happen just let me know where youre gonna be hanging out at and ill try and stop by. :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 PM~9592992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ronin+Dec 31 2007, 01:00 AM~9570197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I MEMBER WHEN TRUCHA CAME TO H TOWN 4 A CARSHOW, AND I ASKED HIM, WHY IS IT THAT MOST OF CALI HOPPERS GOT FULL CRHOME UNDIES, AND TOP OF THE LINE SHIT, I SAID, THEY MUST B BALLING LIKE A MUTHA, THE HE ANSWER===== NAW , IT'S JUST THAT THERE IS A LOT OF SHOPS AT THERE COMPETING 4 THE SALE, AND THE CONSUMER WINS A BETTER PRICE , , NOW HERE IN H TOWN THERE'S NOT THAT MANY LOWRIDER SHOPS , SO SOMETIMES IT IS HARDER 4 US TO GET THAT LOW PRICE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 PM~9592992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bullshit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 2 2008, 11:52 PM~9592992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


? of what?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 10:56 PM~9593042
> *?  of what?
> *


 :angry: got dammit chi boy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 PM~9592983
> *hey latin i got your email. i might be doing a lil get together that night but if that dont happen just let me know where youre gonna be hanging out at and ill try and stop by. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 2 2008, 10:35 PM~9592791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deezzzzzzzzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 09:54 PM~9593014
> *I MEMBER WHEN TRUCHA CAME TO H TOWN 4 A CARSHOW, AND I ASKED HIM, WHY IS IT THAT MOST OF CALI HOPPERS GOT FULL CRHOME UNDIES, AND TOP OF THE LINE SHIT, I SAID, THEY MUST B BALLING LIKE A MUTHA, THE HE ANSWER===== NAW , IT'S JUST THAT THERE IS A LOT OF SHOPS AT THERE COMPETING 4 THE SALE, AND THE CONSUMER WINS A BETTER PRICE , , NOW HERE IN H TOWN  THERE'S NOT THAT MANY LOWRIDER SHOPS , SO SOMETIMES IT IS HARDER 4 US TO GET THAT LOW PRICE
> *


u can chrome a whole underside in dallas for under 1500 gas tank included. its not the best chrome, but it shines..i know u get that 1500 just laying down a couple beads with the mobile welder


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 2 2008, 09:52 PM~9592992
> *
> 
> 
> ...











much better


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2008, 05:51 PM~9589293
> *YEA BUT 30 AND 40 INCHES IS OK BUT IT AINT SHIT.......WE GOT THREE CLEAN HOPPERS.....BOILER...... RA-RA AND ROBERT.......ERRRRBODY ELS NEED TO STEP YO SHIT UP
> *


u say 30 or 40 in. aint shit!!!!then why ur ride aint doing shit!!!! :0 AND U SAY "WE GOT THREE CLEAN HOPPERS"...WHERE DO U GET "WE" from...U AINT GOT A HOPPER. BY THE WAY THEY AINT CHEAP, U KNOW THAT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 12:01 AM~9593096
> *:uh:
> deezzzzzzzzzzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzz
> *


your lil bishes haven't seen the light of day since the belly avalanche blocked the sun.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 2 2008, 09:48 PM~9592934
> *    :buttkick:
> *


   :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2008, 10:52 PM~9592983
> *hey latin i got your email. i might be doing a lil get together that night but if that dont happen just let me know where youre gonna be hanging out at and ill try and stop by. :cheesy:
> *


i don't recall an invite to that. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:01 PM~9593101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :| 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2008, 11:02 PM~9593111
> *your lil bishes haven't seen the light of day since the belly avalanche blocked the sun.
> *


don't be mad you got got, you gettin slow in your old age puto.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 12:03 AM~9593125
> *don't be mad you got got, you gettin slow in your old age puto.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

sic, didnt know your people wore sombreros

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 2 2008, 11:04 PM~9593137
> *sic, didnt know your people wore sombreros
> 
> :ugh:
> *


those old skoo pimp hats :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 2 2008, 10:04 PM~9593137
> *sic, didnt know your people wore sombreros
> 
> :ugh:
> *


thats racist...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 3 2008, 12:04 AM~9593137
> *sic, didnt know your people wore sombreros
> 
> :ugh:
> *


where you been puto? houston rodeo = black cowboys in the mix.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2008, 10:01 PM~9593097
> *u can chrome a whole underside in dallas for under 1500 gas tank included. its not the best chrome, but it shines..i know u get that 1500 just laying down a couple beads with the mobile welder
> *


 :biggrin: and that's 4 anybody, or is that an INDIVIDUALS hook up price only


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 2 2008, 10:04 PM~9593137
> *sic, didnt know your people wore sombreros
> 
> :ugh:
> *


hell yea.. it be hot out der!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 10:05 PM~9593150
> *:biggrin: and that's 4 anybody, or is that an INDIVIDUALS hook up price only
> *


its actually 1100 for everything they call it street chrome fades quicker but who cares if its goin on a hopper... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 10:05 PM~9593145
> *thats racist...
> *


sure is,...
pinche mojado!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 10:05 PM~9593150
> *:biggrin: and that's 4 anybody, or is that an INDIVIDUALS hook up price only
> *


its for anybody. dude has a price list so you know exactly what u are spending before hand. its decent chrome. had it on my towncar and paid about 1200 for it all. its about 1/3 the price of fidel , its also 1/3 the quality, but ya know...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 10:01 PM~9593101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sic , i bet u donn't even know wich country is that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jan 2 2008, 10:07 PM~9593167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 10:08 PM~9593189
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sic , i bet u donn't even know wich country is that
> *


i sure as hell dont..
lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 11:06 PM~9593161
> *its actually 1100 for everything they call it street chrome fades quicker but who cares if its goin on a hopper... :biggrin:
> *


fade? mayne.. learn something new everyday..thought it could only chip and yellow.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:10 PM~9593216
> *i sure as hell dont..
> lol
> *


nigeria i believe.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 11:02 PM~9593113
> *i don't recall an invite to that.    :uh:
> *


oh you gotta ask latin bout that...hes the one who invited me. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2008, 10:08 PM~9593186
> *its for anybody. dude has a price list so you know exactly what u are spending before hand.  its decent chrome. had it on my towncar and paid about 1200 for it all. its about 1/3 the price of fidel , its also 1/3 the quality, but ya know...
> *


MAN!!!!! IM A START TAKING SHIT OFF TOMORROW!!, THANKS 4 THE INFO HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 2 2008, 11:11 PM~9593226
> *>
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nope..wrong


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 10:10 PM~9593217
> *fade?  mayne.. learn something new everyday..thought it could only chip and yellow.
> *


yellow=fade sorry we use two different choice of words.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 10:11 PM~9593224
> *nigeria i believe.
> *


your guess is better than mines


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 10:11 PM~9593231
> *MAN!!!!! IM A START TAKING SHIT OFF TOMORROW!!, THANKS 4 THE INFO HOMIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2008, 10:11 PM~9593227
> *oh you gotta ask latin bout that...hes the one who invited me. :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE LATIN, :angry: BETTER INVITE ME TOO THEN :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 2 2008, 11:11 PM~9593227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how da fk is yellowing same as fading? oh, nevermind.. i better not question the gangsta.. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:13 PM~9593244
> *your guess is better than mines
> *


naw, was wrong.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 10:15 PM~9593274
> *:uh:  no, i mean the get together you having.  but fk it, aight..  thought we was cool.
> how da fk is yellowing same as fading?  oh, nevermind.. i better not question the gangsta..  hno:
> *


why am i even talkin back to big pimp ..he might slap me or shoot me... hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 11:14 PM~9593262
> *PINCHE LATIN, :angry:  BETTER INVITE ME TOO THEN :biggrin:
> *


tell him! LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CHUNK DUCE HOMIES, GOT TO WORK TOMORROW :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2008, 10:17 PM~9593298
> *CHUNK DUCE HOMIES, GOT TO WORK TOMORROW :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 11:15 PM~9593274
> *:uh:  no, i mean the get together you having.  but fk it, aight..  thought we was cool.
> *


thought you worked every weekend??? if not then ill let ya know. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2008, 10:16 PM~9593292
> *tell him! LOL
> *


I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 2 2008, 11:16 PM~9593280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


switch shifts.. off fri-sats now


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 10:20 PM~9593331
> *naw, wouldnt get upset over stupid LIL shyt talking.  dunno bout other people.
> switch shifts..  off fri-sats now
> *


 :biggrin: so u not gonna slap me right??? :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:01 PM~9593101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. just figured it out, thats the belgium flag.. they takin over?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 11:20 PM~9593345
> *:biggrin: so u not gonna slap me right??? :|
> *


prolly not,but i make no promises.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2008, 10:22 PM~9593362
> *umm.. just figured it out, thats the belgium flag.. they takin over?
> 
> 
> ...


i guess so..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2008, 11:24 PM~9593381
> *i guess so..
> *


 hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 2 2008, 10:23 PM~9593365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so thats not black power??? :roflmao: :roflmao: dumbass


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 2 2008, 10:15 PM~9592512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


say.....my homie could use the front clip off this parts car......let me know.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

danny's super duty setup...... :biggrin: 










uuuuhhhh....hop it!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good morning everyone. It's so cold this morning. hno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2008, 11:01 PM~9593097
> *u can chrome a whole underside in dallas for under 1500 gas tank included. its not the best chrome, but it shines..i know u get that 1500 just laying down a couple beads with the mobile welder
> *


I GOT ALL MY UNDIES,GAS TANK, BUMPERS AND LIKE 150 NUTS AND BOLTS FOR LIKE 1600. THATS THE SHIT THAT WAS UNDER MY CAPRICE .


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 3 2008, 12:01 AM~9593102
> *u say 30 or 40 in. aint shit!!!!then why ur ride aint doing shit!!!! :0 AND U SAY "WE GOT THREE CLEAN HOPPERS"...WHERE DO U GET "WE" from...U AINT GOT A HOPPER. BY THE WAY THEY AINT CHEAP, U KNOW THAT.
> *


yea but V6 IN 94 CAPRICES JUST AINT GON GET IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 08:01 AM~9595375
> *yea but im callin you out
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 07:57 AM~9595367
> *I GOT ALL MY UNDIES,GAS TANK, BUMPERS AND LIKE 150 NUTS AND BOLTS FOR LIKE 1600. THATS THE SHIT THAT WAS UNDER MY CAPRICE .
> *



DONT MIND THE PLATES. LOWRIDER ERROR



















I WILL POST THE NUMBER LATER


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 09:01 AM~9595375
> *yea but im callin you out
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:11 AM~9595401
> *DONT MIND THE PLATES. LOWRIDER ERROR
> 
> 
> ...


wich plate you talkin about homie.......the front or the back :scrutinize:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 08:06 AM~9595525
> *wich plate you talkin about homie.......the front or the back :scrutinize:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I GOT AN 08 SLOGAN.......V6 IN 94 CAPRICES JUST AINT GON GET IT


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 06:57 AM~9595367
> *I GOT ALL MY UNDIES,GAS TANK, BUMPERS AND LIKE 150 NUTS AND BOLTS FOR LIKE 1600. THATS THE SHIT THAT WAS UNDER MY CAPRICE .
> *


thats mexico chrome  hope you fixed that fucked up seat in that 64


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 09:14 AM~9595537
> *I GOT AN 08 SLOGAN.......V6 IN 94 CAPRICES JUST AINT GON GET IT
> *



since when did hoppers become race cars :dunno: :dunno: .......

too many fkn rules now.......i don't hear noone callin shorty out.......he has straight 8's in his impala's....shit....one of em might be a straight 6......i think on the street it's all fair game......

6 vs 8
chinas vs daytons
primer vs candy
single vs double
stock vs chrome
no weight vs weight


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2008, 08:58 AM~9595680
> *since when did hoppers become race cars :dunno:  :dunno: .......
> 
> too many fkn rules now.......i don't hear noone callin shorty out.......he has straight 8's in his impala's....shit....one of em might be a straight 6......i think on the street it's all fair game......
> ...




DAMN, DID U JUS GET ALL UR EXCUSES OUT OF THE WAY?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2008, 10:25 PM~9593398
> *
> so thats not black power???  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dumbass
> *


yea i know...
i didnt pay attention in school.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 09:01 AM~9595687
> *DAMN, DID U JUS GET ALL UR EXCUSES OUT OF THE WAY?
> *


 :biggrin: ...wut up frankie......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 3 2008, 09:07 AM~9595709
> *
> *


im ready for yo B-day party homie.....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 09:20 AM~9595553
> *thats mexico chrome    hope you fixed that fucked up seat in that 64
> *


DALLAS CHROME PENDEJO! AND NAW MY SEATS AREN'T DONE YET, THANK FOR YOUR CONCERN


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 09:07 AM~9595707
> *:biggrin: ...wut up frankie......
> *




CHILLIN CHILLIN , U?


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

cost the same baller :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 09:06 AM~9595525
> *wich plate you talkin about homie.......the front or the back :scrutinize:
> *



THE FRONT ONE. THE ONE IN THE BACK WAS THE PLAQUE.


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:15 AM~9595743
> *DALLAS CHROME PENDEJO! AND NAW MY SEATS AREN'T DONE YET, THANK FOR YOUR CONCERN
> *


mabey u should guit spending money on those little junior hight and high school girls and get ur seats done


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 10:17 AM~9595748
> *cost the same baller  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DID YOU EVER STEAL A LINCOLN TO FIX YOUR BUCKET??? :thumbsdown:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 10:18 AM~9595757
> *mabey u should guit spending money on those little  junior hight and high school girls and get ur seats done
> *


 :uh: NOW YOU LOST ME :dunno:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

nope had 2 pay cost me about as much as ur hole car :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 09:16 AM~9595747
> *CHILLIN CHILLIN , U?
> *


jus masterminding some events for 08 to get all the homies and haters together and do this lowrider thang..  Hope to see some of yall from the I at our HLC SOFTBALL & PICNIC on the 20th this month or in April at our 3RD ANNUAL HLC PICNIC..


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

waiting bitch


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

NIX CUSTOMS so what club u gona suck ur way into now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a stick around for this one..


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

NIX CUSTOMS so what club u gona suck ur way into in 09


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 09:26 AM~9595789
> *im a stick around for this one..
> *


dont get caught in the crossfire homie... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 10:21 AM~9595768
> *nope had 2 pay cost me about as much as ur hole car :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT, THATS TIGHT. ALL THAT MONEY AND ITS STILL A FOUR DOOR FORD. :loco: :no:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 09:24 AM~9595775
> *jus masterminding some events for 08 to get all the homies and haters together and do this lowrider thang..  Hope to see some of yall from the I at our HLC SOFTBALL & PICNIC on the 20th this month or in April at our 3RD ANNUAL HLC PICNIC..
> *




we'll be hitting alot of shit this year.


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:28 AM~9595802
> *NO SHIT, THATS TIGHT.  ALL THAT MONEY AND ITS STILL A FOUR DOOR FORD. :loco:  :no:
> *


yup and i didnt have 2 suck a clubs dick like u did 2 get that shity caprice :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 10:27 AM~9595791
> *NIX CUSTOMS  so what club u gona suck ur way into in 09
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 10:08 AM~9595714
> *im ready for yo B-day party homie.....
> *


cool u aint the only one lol!......dude alot of peeps will be there......that boy K.W. might actually show up........but yeah ill even see about getting a bottle of Malibu too....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 10:30 AM~9595811
> *yup and i didnt have 2 suck a clubs dick like u did 2 get that shity caprice :biggrin:
> *




OK YOU LOST ME AGAIN DAWG, I GOT RID OF THAT CAPRICE. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 09:29 AM~9595808
> *we'll be hitting alot of shit this year.
> *


Yall are also invited to my clubs party too...  
EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB 5YR ANNIVERSARY PARTY
FEB. 2ND 2008
***LEGENDS SPORTS BAR & GRILL***
9PM-2AM
12343 MURPHY ROAD STAFFORD TX


**NO DRESS CODE**
SPORT YOUR CAR CLUB T's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 09:27 AM~9595797
> *dont get caught in the crossfire homie... :biggrin:
> *


  im just a spectator


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

yup but i remember u had ur head down at the show cuz some poeple in dallas help u 2 get it


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 09:35 AM~9595834
> *Yall are also invited to my clubs party to...
> EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB 5YR ANNIVERSARY PARTY
> FEB. 2ND 2008
> ...





COUNT SA IN


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 09:35 AM~9595838
> * im just a spectator
> *




GOOD CHOICE TIGRE


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

got any come back bitch


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 11:36 AM~9595844
> *COUNT SA IN
> *


yo franky


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 10:35 AM~9595843
> *yup but i remember u had ur head down at the show cuz some poeple in dallas help u 2 get it
> *




GET WHAT ??? SINCE YOU KNOW MY LIFE STORY , PLEASE EXPLAIN.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 3 2008, 09:37 AM~9595854
> *yo franky
> *





SUP HOMEBOY?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 09:36 AM~9595844
> *COUNT SA IN
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 11:37 AM~9595857
> *SUP HOMEBOY?
> *


just ate some breakfast tacos :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 09:37 AM~9595850
> *GOOD CHOICE TIGRE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:37 AM~9595855
> *GET WHAT ???  SINCE YOU KNOW MY LIFE STORY , PLEASE EXPLAIN.
> *


yup jus like u didnt have the balls 2 man up 2 them houston boys when u jumped ship right :biggrin:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

SHEILA #2 SINCE u BEEN THREW ALL THE CLUBS IN HOUSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 3 2008, 09:39 AM~9595862
> *just ate some breakfast tacos  :cheesy:
> *




EGG ROLLS DONT COUNT AS TACOS








































J/K


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 10:39 AM~9595865
> *yup jus like u didnt have the balls 2 man up 2 them houston boys  when u jumped ship right :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

SHEILA #2 urrrrrrrrr u still here


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

*"I"</span>GHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

unlike u im a man of my word p.s. r u stil rolling on the chinas u possing as dayton ya i know there chinas baller


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

word


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 10:49 AM~9595913
> *"I"</span>GHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR DAWG. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

"F"o Sho


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 10:52 AM~9595924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YO BABY MAMA IN THA HOUSE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

who dat be joto :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WAT UP NIX AINT U POSE TO BE WORKIN OL STANKADENA ASS NICCA???


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 09:01 AM~9595970
> *YO BABY MAMA IN THA HOUSE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol, Oh is that right? nice! Thanks for the blessing! oh hey bye the way nick, do i need to talk 2 about the mag. mario or joe?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 3 2008, 11:41 AM~9595874
> *EGG ROLLS DONT COUNT AS TACOS
> J/K
> *


 :angry: those are dinner tacos


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAN I SEE YA NIX U GOT A WAY WIT DA LADIES.........OR "MODELS" SO THEY SAY :uh:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jan 3 2008, 10:05 AM~9595984
> *Lol, Oh is that right? nice! Thanks for the blessing! oh hey bye the way nick, do i need to talk 2 about the mag. mario or joe?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2008, 10:58 AM~9595680
> *since when did hoppers become race cars :dunno:  :dunno: .......
> 
> too many fkn rules now.......i don't hear noone callin shorty out.......he has straight 8's in his impala's....shit....one of em might be a straight 6......i think on the street it's all fair game......
> ...


its not about it being a race car........my car gets up with the 8 in it..... its not fast at all.....i just be fuckin with big pimp....now homie say he put the v6 in a caprice and he was commin fo me..... i tell you what serv a mufucka with eight


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 12:42 PM~9596147
> *its not about it being a race car........my car gets up with the 8 in it..... its not fast at all.....i just be fuckin with big pimp....now homie say he put the v6 in a caprice and he was commin fo me..... i tell you what serv a mufucka with eight
> *


and that wasent directed twards u mike...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 11:19 AM~9596038
> *:dunno:
> *


X2 :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

craziness!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 01:01 PM~9596227
> *craziness!
> *


we live raw


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 11:03 AM~9596239
> *we live raw
> *










yes we do :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 12:03 PM~9596239
> *we live raw
> *


WASSUP SLIM YOU READY TO BREAK THEM BOYS OFF TOMMORROW IN YOUR FIRST 2008 FREE STYLE FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 12:03 PM~9596239
> *we live raw
> *


i see that.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Wapanga! whats up Jose......... :biggrin:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 01:07 PM~9596257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot a letter (a)


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 3 2008, 12:16 PM~9596306
> *Wapanga! whats up Jose......... :biggrin:
> *


sup d.d. ...now get yo azz to work.......... :biggrin:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amon Amarth_@Jan 3 2008, 11:17 AM~9596313
> *you forgot a letter (a)
> *


cut it short but yup i did


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 3 2008, 01:18 PM~9596325
> *sup d.d. ...now get yo azz to work.......... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir! back to lunch though!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 01:01 PM~9596227
> *craziness!
> *


 :yes: :around:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> DAMN, DID U JUS GET ALL UR EXCUSES OUT OF THE WAY?


 :uh: nah....don't need excuses....i just say i'm comin and won't show up.... :uh: 
haha.....sup puto.....you slang them batteries yet??


> SHEILA #2 SINCE u BEEN THREW ALL THE CLUBS IN HOUSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> > ............not sure bout nick, but i heard bout quite a few people up in here jumpin club to club......nick cool though......
> ...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 11:53 AM~9596193
> *X2 :dunno:
> *


dame you got a fan club or what :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 12:07 PM~9596257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. gives me excuse to post this again.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2008, 10:13 AM~9596014
> *MAN I SEE YA NIX U GOT A WAY WIT DA LADIES.........OR "MODELS" SO THEY SAY :uh:
> *


ahaha.. that ***** clowin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 2 2008, 03:44 PM~9588320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 02:08 PM~9596610
> *x2
> 
> lol!!!!!
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 3 2008, 12:02 PM~9596574
> *dame you got a fan club or what  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw it aint a fan club im an enemy not a fan cuz 2 be a fan u have 2 respect the person and that bitch aint a man thats a hoe that aint even true 2 her word


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got quiet. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

man....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 01:34 PM~9596782
> *man....
> *


hrny, come over 2nite, i got whole bag of frozen wings i'll put in oven. and bottle of rum. you know how i do it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 12:36 PM~9596790
> *hrny, come over 2nite, i got whole bag of frozen wings i'll put in oven.  and bottle of rum.  you know how i do it
> *


3 some :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 01:22 PM~9596703
> *naw it aint a fan club im an enemy not a fan cuz 2 be a fan u have 2 respect the person  and that bitch aint a man thats a hoe that aint even true 2 her word
> *


WELL IF ITS PERSONAL WHY PUT IT ALL ON THE NET BUT ANYWAYS ITS NONE OF MY BUSINESS AND CAN CARE LESS


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 01:22 PM~9596703
> *naw it aint a fan club im an enemy not a fan cuz 2 be a fan u have 2 respect the person  and that bitch aint a man thats a hoe that aint even true 2 her word
> *



ARE YOU DONE SUCKING MY DICK I NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 02:38 PM~9596804
> *3 some :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: BEAT ME TO IT


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 01:36 PM~9596790
> *hrny, come over 2nite, i got whole bag of frozen wings i'll put in oven.  and bottle of rum.  you know how i do it
> *


i cant. got plans. :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 02:43 PM~9596833
> *i cant. got plans. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


birthday..........................party? LMAO!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 01:43 PM~9596833
> *i cant. got plans. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


looks like its just gonna be big pimp and darkness :ugh:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 12:43 PM~9596829
> *ARE YOU DONE SUCKING MY DICK I NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


i thought u where a *** guess i was right queer silly ****** dicks r 4 chicks joto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 01:43 PM~9596833
> *i cant. got plans. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


another party your invited to? :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2008, 01:45 PM~9596842
> *looks like its just gonna be big pimp and darkness :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 01:46 PM~9596846
> *i thought u where a ***  guess i was right queer  silly ****** dicks r 4 chicks joto
> *



WELL TAKE MINE OUT YOUR MOUTH......THIS ***** LOOKIN LIKE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 3 2008, 01:45 PM~9596838
> *birthday..........................party? LMAO!
> *


oh a thurs night..?!?! :uh: 

maybe! :biggrin: lol

nah i need to get some sleep. been up since 4 this morning.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 02:47 PM~9596864
> *oh a thurs night..?!?!  :uh:
> 
> maybe! :biggrin: lol
> ...


calm down with all the bday parties girl! you got a whole new year to catch up LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2008, 01:45 PM~9596842
> *looks like its just gonna be big pimp and darkness :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 12:47 PM~9596857
> *WELL GET OFF THA MIC
> *


what u gona do call frankie agian ask him 2 talk 2 me bitch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he fowarded me the messages laughing his ass off :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## i rep big i (Jul 12, 2007)

pussy ill be back there real soon me and u will handle up then no more about this topic i dont need 2 be a suspect when shit go down laterz


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 01:50 PM~9596884
> *what u gona do call frankie agian  ask him 2 talk 2 me bitch :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he fowarded me the messages laughing his ass off :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



POST IT LETS SEE WHAT I SAID :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 3 2008, 12:43 PM~9596833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think these are birthday parties..

*honey knocks on door* 
"im here for the gang bang"


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i think that hrny gets invited/paid to show up at "parties" where she pops out of the cake


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 01:52 PM~9596903
> **honey knocks on door*
> "im here for the gang bang"
> *


not me fker!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2008, 12:53 PM~9596915
> *i think that hrny gets invited/paid to show up at "parties" where she pops out of the cake
> *


bucket ass nekkid


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 12:55 PM~9596929
> *not me fker!!
> *


sureee!! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2008, 02:53 PM~9596915
> *i think that hrny gets invited/paid to show up at "parties" where she pops out of the cake
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2008, 01:53 PM~9596915
> *i think that hrny gets invited/paid to show up at "parties" where she pops out of the cake
> *


lol nah not me. im not a model.... :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 01:56 PM~9596942
> *sureee!! :uh:
> *


all that porn done fked wit your mind!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 02:58 PM~9596959
> *lol nah not me. im not a model.... :ugh:
> *


dont need to be, just need to be covered in deliciousness LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 3 2008, 01:59 PM~9596969
> *dont need to be, just need to be covered in deliciousness LOL
> *


wtf?!?!?! :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 03:01 PM~9596991
> *wtf?!?!?! :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 12:59 PM~9596968
> *all that porn done fked wit your mind!!!
> *


haha... porn /paint


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 02:04 PM~9597005
> *haha... porn /paint
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 3 2008, 01:59 PM~9596969
> *dont need to be, just need to be covered in deliciousness LOL
> *


haha. covered in deliciousness!!! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 03:01 PM~9596991
> *wtf?!?!?! :buttkick:
> *


chocolate, whipped cream, icing, and a marshmellow here and there LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FREAK!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 03:12 PM~9597046
> *FREAK!
> *


what are you talkin about? I just got a sweet tooth LOL :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep big i+Jan 3 2008, 01:22 PM~9596703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soy sauce ain't that delicious..... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2008, 03:29 PM~9597166
> *:0  :0
> soy sauce ain't that delicious..... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: lol whats the deal man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 3 2008, 02:59 PM~9596969
> *dont need to be, just need to be covered in deliciousness LOL
> *


Yum! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 03:31 PM~9597197
> *Yum! :cheesy:
> *


whats the deal? my pasty white friend?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2008, 03:29 PM~9597166
> *:0  :0
> soy sauce ain't that delicious..... :biggrin:
> *


soysauceowned!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 03:34 PM~9597213
> *soysauceowned!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


soysauce + tacos =mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 3 2008, 03:37 PM~9597233
> *soysauce + tacos =mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


I like my tacos with lime


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 03:39 PM~9597261
> *I like my tacos with lime
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jan 3 2008, 02:31 PM~9597191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x100


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2008, 03:47 PM~9597326
> *:biggrin: .......give me the secret to perfectly steamed rice and i'll give you the secret to the perfect taco...... :biggrin:
> *


NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2008, 03:47 PM~9597326
> *:biggrin: .......give me the secret to perfectly steamed rice and i'll give you the secret to the perfect taco...... :biggrin:
> 
> *


fat and pink :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 3 2008, 01:37 PM~9597233
> *soysauce + tacos =MUD BUTT
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 02:57 PM~9597409
> *fat and pink :cheesy:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 3 2008, 01:40 AM~9594485
> *
> 
> say.....my homie could use the front clip off this parts car......let me know.....
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 03:57 PM~9597409
> *fat and pink :cheesy:
> *


my god! was that a "dirty" innuendo ? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2008, 01:53 PM~9596915
> *i think that hrny gets invited/paid to show up at "parties" where she pops out of the cake
> *


repost, said that back in 07. 



> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jan 3 2008, 01:59 PM~9596969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your idea of deliciousness is having her covered in cat/dog fur :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 04:34 PM~9597735
> *repost, said that back in 07.
> :uh:
> your idea of deliciousness is having her covered in cat/dog fur  :uh:
> *


wonderin when you were gonna show up didnt see the water rippling LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 3 2008, 03:35 PM~9597744
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jan 3 2008, 02:48 PM~9597338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: _Shiela_

hi sheila.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, Mr.Teardrop, INDIVIDUALS*512*, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, *RA-RA*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 3 2008, 07:00 PM~9598938
> *
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 05:01 PM~9598945
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2008, 06:01 PM~9598951
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk tellin em , imma show em '08


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so whats the damn slogan for 08 then


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so whats the damn slogan for 08 then


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so whats the damn slogan for 08 then


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so whats the damn slogan for 08 then


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so whats the damn slogan for 08 then


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so whats the damn slogan for 08 then


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so whats the damn slogan for 08 then


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 06:11 PM~9599029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this is my suggestion..since previous was real talk '07 


"Don't tell 'em, show 'em!"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow what a day in the houston topic. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

lose /luz/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[looz] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation verb, lost, los·ing. 
–verb (used with object) 1. to come to be without (something in one's possession or care), through accident, theft, etc., so that there is little or no prospect of recovery: I'm sure I've merely misplaced my hat, not lost it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 05:17 PM~9599089
> *wow what a day in the houston topic.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


its drippin wet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Jan 3 2008, 05:05 PM~9598980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, how many time you gon ask a *****!
:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 06:17 PM~9599089
> *wow what a day in the houston topic.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 05:25 PM~9599155
> *its drippin wet
> *


today good day, top came in also :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 06:00 PM~9599443
> *today good day, top came in also  :biggrin:
> *


i literay got it drippin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 06:06 PM~9599509
> *i literay got it drippin
> *


good, cuz when i grip, i grip :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 07:00 PM~9599443
> *today good day, top came in also  :biggrin:
> *



i got goodies today also :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 06:11 PM~9599545
> *good, cuz when i grip, i grip  :biggrin:
> *


just have my money in hand :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 06:18 PM~9599599
> *just have my money in hand :angry:
> *


i had the moeny this morning your lazy ass wasnt awake


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 06:11 PM~9599547
> *i got goodies today also  :biggrin:
> *


i like to forget i order shit. so im surprised :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 07:16 PM~9599084
> *this is my suggestion..since previous was  real talk '07
> "Don't tell 'em, show 'em!"
> *



:thumbsdown: lol!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 07:00 PM~9599443
> *today good day, top came in also  :biggrin:
> *


Visors?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

i say the new saying should be eithere

"only bitch ass *****'s hate in 08"
or
Bitch dont hate on me for "having thangs" in 08


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 09:24 AM~9595775
> *jus masterminding some events for 08 to get all the homies and haters together and do this lowrider thang..  Hope to see some of yall from the I at our HLC SOFTBALL & PICNIC on the 20th this month or in April at our 3RD ANNUAL HLC PICNIC..
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 07:17 PM~9599089
> *wow what a day in the houston topic.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what dave u dont play softball


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 06:45 PM~9599831
> *i say the new saying should be eithere
> 
> "only bitch ass *****'s hate in 08"
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 06:34 PM~9599734
> *i had the moeny this morning your lazy ass wasnt awake
> *


you could of called me..
how much you had in hand


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 07:03 PM~9599986
> *you could of called me..
> how much you had in hand
> *


$16


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 07:08 PM~9600039
> *$16
> *


hahah.. funny..
its 16.07 cents


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 07:08 PM~9600039
> *$16
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2008, 08:51 PM~9599881
> *:uh:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 07:12 PM~9600069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why would u even waste ur time posting that shit?? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 07:12 PM~9600069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude.. you paint skills suck


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2008, 09:13 PM~9600081
> *why would u even waste ur time posting that shit?? :uh:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 07:15 PM~9600098
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 09:14 PM~9600087
> *dude.. you paint skills suck
> *


JUST LIKE YOUR GIRL!!!! J/K BITCH DONT GET ALL UPSET AND NOT WANT TO PAINT MY SHIT!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 07:16 PM~9600110
> *JUST LIKE YOUR GIRL!!!!  J/K BITCH DONT GET ALL UPSET AND NOT WANT TO PAINT MY SHIT!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 06:49 PM~9599868
> *what dave u dont play softball
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

6 fingers....:ugh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 09:30 PM~9600245
> *6  fingers....:ugh:
> *


YEA! HATERS ARE ABNORMAL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 07:16 PM~9600110
> *JUST LIKE YOUR GIRL!!!!  J/K BITCH DONT GET ALL UPSET AND NOT WANT TO PAINT MY SHIT!!!
> *


well.. might not be no painting now..
fuckin ness dont know how to cover shit..

hell yea she sucks...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 09:32 PM~9600267
> *well.. might not be no painting now..
> fuckin ness dont know how to cover shit..
> 
> ...


OVER SPRAY ALL OVER MY SHIT! BUT I PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS SO YOU CAN STILL PAINT MY SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 3 2008, 07:30 PM~9600245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea... thats the next project


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 08:30 PM~9600245
> *6  fingers....:ugh:
> *


he can't count


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 12:20 AM~9593331
> *naw, wouldnt get upset over stupid LIL shyt talking.  dunno bout other people.
> switch shifts..  off fri-sats now
> *


still in the works, got to finalize the club to have a 1 yr station anniversary party & my bday party. we're trying to get them to do a freebie on the entrance.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 3 2008, 06:07 PM~9598988
> *so whats the damn slogan for 08 then
> *


 :biggrin: damn server


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 3 2008, 08:50 PM~9600424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch, i dont wanna go to your party


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 3 2008, 01:16 PM~9596306
> *Wapanga! whats up Jose......... :biggrin:
> *


puto los naranjas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 08:40 PM~9600342
> *lol.. i just noticed that
> 
> yea... thats the next project
> *


reminds me.. you still need to get this clear overspray off my dash. thought you gonna be slick and not worry about it since its clear huh? shyt turned brown puto. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 09:58 PM~9600498
> *
> bitch, i dont wanna go to your party
> *


bitch we need to feed the crowd and put you on a roast :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2008, 09:04 PM~9600547
> *bitch we need to feed the crowd and put you on a roast  :twak:
> *


i'll feed em some fk'n lead :guns:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2008, 06:45 PM~9599834
> *:scrutinize:
> *


what would you perfer.."HORSE SHOES"?? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 09:15 PM~9600628
> *what would you perfer.."HORSE SHOES"??  :biggrin:
> *


ya'll should have a brawd toss.. see how far you can toss a female. i been practicing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 10:13 PM~9600616
> *i'll feed em some fk'n lead  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2008, 08:04 PM~9600547
> *bitch we need to feed the crowd and put you on a roast  :twak:
> *


*"Getting Old in the '08!"*


Fk'in Latin.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 10:18 PM~9600646
> *"Getting Old in the '08!"
> Fk'in Latin.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 08:17 PM~9600637
> *ya'll should have a brawd tossin salad.. see how far her tongue can go down my ass.    i been practicing.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 09:21 PM~9600667
> *:biggrin:
> *


misquoting ass *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 07:59 PM~9600513
> *reminds me..  you still need to get this clear overspray off my dash.  thought you gonna be slick and not worry about it since its clear huh?  shyt turned brown puto.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 10:21 PM~9600667
> *:biggrin:
> *


GOD DAMN I JUST HAD A BAD VISUAL OF THAT SHIT :burn: X 2,000,000!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 11:24 AM~9595775
> *jus masterminding some events for 08 to get all the homies and haters together and do this lowrider thang..  Hope to see some of yall from the I at our HLC SOFTBALL & PICNIC on the 20th this month or in April at our 3RD ANNUAL HLC PICNIC..
> *


i'll go but i know one person that wont be there for shur......i aint sayin no names big shanedas my ***** though


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

"masterbate in 08"
"dont be late in 08"
"dont fake in 08"
"bake a cake in 08"
"find a mate in 08"
:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 08:24 PM~9600708
> *i'll go but i know one person that wont be there for shur......i aint sayin no names big shanedas my ***** though
> *


its all good..i just invite..and then i see who comes...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 10:24 PM~9600716
> *"masterbate in 08"
> "dont be late in 08"
> "dont fake in 08"
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

shit goes down and everyone scatters :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: i jus spit out my count chocala cereal!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 10:35 PM~9600814
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  i jus spit out my count chocala cereal!!!!!
> *


*Helping My Nikkuhz Lose Weight in '08!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

must be something i don't wanna see. images turned off, ain't getting canned over ya'll nasty nalga pics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 10:38 PM~9600852
> *must be something i don't wanna see.    images turned off, ain't getting canned over ya'll nasty nalga pics.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2008, 08:28 PM~9600743
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Lose Weight in '08!*
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 10:40 PM~9600876
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 08:50 PM~9600424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Is it the pic or is that bad prep work?i believe i see some stress cracks still showing and some pits...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2008, 08:44 PM~9600921
> *:0 Is it the pic or is that bad prep work?i believe i see some stress cracks still showing and some pits...
> *


could be pic.. but i think this bitch has cracks..
i see what your talking about though


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RAGALAC, lvlikeg, Bay89, Lord Goofy, switches4life, --TJ--


Profe' I need some help, swing by the canton Saturday if you get a chance.



















Need to start taking this shit apart to send parts to get chromed.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

so what ever happend to richmond ave


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 3 2008, 10:48 PM~9600948
> *so what ever happend to richmond ave
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 3 2008, 09:48 PM~9600948
> *so what ever happend to richmond ave
> *


only lives on in insomniac reruns. :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 09:46 PM~9600935
> *could be pic.. but i think this bitch has cracks..
> i see what your talking about though
> *


yea them OG steering wheels are notorious for stress cracks as the plastic ages, it goes through an "outgassing" process where the solvents and moisture evaporates out of it. This causes the plastic to shrink and crack. putty should eliminate them.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 07:01 AM~9595375
> *yea but V6 IN 94 CAPRICES JUST AINT GON GET IT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> since when did hoppers become race cars :dunno: :dunno: .......
> 
> too many fkn rules now.......i don't hear noone callin shorty out.......he has straight 8's in his impala's....shit....one of em might be a straight 6......i think on the street it's all fair game......
> 
> HHMMM, WELL JOKING AND ANYTHING, BUT I DID TELL SHORTY LAST SUNDAY AT THE SHOW, TO TAKE HIS BLUE IMPALA TO MAMBOS SO WE COULD PLAY  AND I DID TELL HIM NOT TO TAKE THAT RED ONE :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2008, 09:56 PM~9601051
> *yea them OG steering wheels are notorious for stress cracks as the plastic ages, it goes through an "outgassing" process where the solvents and moisture evaporates out of it. This causes the plastic to shrink and crack. putty should eliminate them.
> *


that and the fact that alot are just held together by wire on the inside so any pulling will cause cracks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2008, 08:46 PM~9600939
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAGALAC, lvlikeg, Bay89, Lord Goofy, switches4life, --TJ--
> Profe' I need some help, swing by the canton Saturday if you get a chance.
> ...


ORALE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Was happenin victorin!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2008, 09:05 PM~9601108
> *Was happenin victorin!!!!!!!
> *


well, looks like SINGLE.COM is a potential  :angry:  :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2008, 08:56 PM~9601051
> *yea them OG steering wheels are notorious for stress cracks as the plastic ages, it goes through an "outgassing" process where the solvents and moisture evaporates out of it. This causes the plastic to shrink and crack. putty should eliminate them.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2008, 09:08 PM~9601135
> *well, looks like SINGLE.COM is a potential    :angry:    :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: CUAL PINCHE SINGLE.COM............PURO PINCHE MYSPACE!!!!!!!!!!! Lol.....................


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 3 2008, 09:28 PM~9600743
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



cabron i got that shit (pun) in a message on my phone today :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2008, 09:20 PM~9601262
> *:uh: CUAL PINCHE SINGLE.COM............PURO PINCHE MYSPACE!!!!!!!!!!! Lol.....................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 09:24 PM~9601286
> *cabron i got that shit (pun) in a message on my phone today :angry:
> *


wuts up pat..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 10:31 PM~9601379
> *wuts up pat..
> *


sup goofy  victor said he takes one of those wheels to bed with him every night :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wuz up nena


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 09:33 PM~9601418
> *sup goofy   victor said he takes one of those wheels to bed with him every night  :biggrin:
> *


he needs to take it to everywhere so he can be more motivated... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2008, 10:20 PM~9601252
> *
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 10:35 PM~9601443
> *he needs to take it to everywhere so he can be more motivated... :biggrin:
> *



thats what i told him to quit sittin on that six-fo, it aint gonna build itself :uh: 

or at least get the caddy goin again


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2008, 10:20 PM~9601252
> *
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

paging djlatin in offtopic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 3 2008, 09:37 PM~9601471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 09:38 PM~9601480
> *thats what i told him to quit sittin on that six-fo, it aint gonna build itself  :uh:
> 
> or at least get the caddy goin again
> *


tha 64 is coverd in a cocoon from the bugs that live in it... :biggrin: tha lac getting sprayed Sat.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 10:46 PM~9601599
> *tha 64 is coverd in a cocoon from the bugs that live in it... :biggrin: tha lac getting sprayed Sat.
> *



aww shit, might have to stop by the kwik car to get the 411


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

double post, so here's some pics of my dash. i had the work done at dashboard restorations in washington. i highly recommend them, first class work and the price is unbeatable :biggrin: 


















after.. i'm gettin it custom colored, its not gonna be black.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB 5YR ANNIVERSARY PARTY
FEB. 2ND 2008
***LEGENDS SPORTS BAR & GRILL***
9PM-2AM
12343 MURPHY ROAD STAFFORD TX*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 09:49 PM~9601639
> *double post, so here's some pics of my dash.  i had the work done at dashboard restorations in washington.  i highly recommend them, first class work and the price is unbeatable :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


umm sexy toes


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 10:54 PM~9601705
> *umm sexy toes
> *



i figured somebody would appreciate those


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2008, 09:56 PM~9601051
> *yea them OG steering wheels are notorious for stress cracks as the plastic ages, it goes through an "outgassing" process where the solvents and moisture evaporates out of it. This causes the plastic to shrink and crack. putty should eliminate them.
> *


thats why i use this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 10:50 PM~9601660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


legends the butt naked?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

hey goofy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 09:49 PM~9601639
> *double post, so here's some pics of my dash.  i had the work done at dashboard restorations in washington.  i highly recommend them, first class work and the price is unbeatable :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MISSIN A TOE... :biggrin: ..LOOKS NICE...HOPE TO SEE YA RIDE SOON..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 11:01 PM~9601800
> *thats why i use this
> 
> 
> ...


lets keep it real in the 08...you know damn well them chubby hands cant even grip that wheel :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 11:02 PM~9601831
> *YOU MISSIN A TOE... :biggrin: ..LOOKS NICE...HOPE TO SEE YA RIDE SOON..
> *



lost it back in 'nam.


the ride will be around............eventually :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 10:49 PM~9601639
> *double post, so here's some pics of my dash.  i had the work done at dashboard restorations in washington.  i highly recommend them, first class work and the price is unbeatable :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is it me or do i see bad prep work in the last pic? looks good besides that :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 10:05 PM~9601871
> *lost it back in 'nam.
> the ride will be around............eventually  :biggrin:
> *


indeed..  ..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Jan 3 2008, 10:02 PM~9601828
> *hey goofy
> *


Wuts up ma....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2008, 11:05 PM~9601867
> *lets keep it real in the 08...you know damn well them chubby hands cant even grip that wheel :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2008, 11:07 PM~9601892
> *is it me or do i see bad prep work in the last pic? looks good besides that  :biggrin:
> *



wutchu mean willis?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 11:09 PM~9601935
> *wutchu mean willis?
> *


looks good homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 09:57 PM~9601749
> *i figured somebody would appreciate those
> *


umm i wanna lick em with some hotsauce..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 11:12 PM~9601970
> *umm i wanna lick em with some hotsauce..
> *



you know i'm a dude right :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 11:09 PM~9601935
> *wutchu mean willis?
> *


looks good, how much did it set you back?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 10:12 PM~9601970
> *umm i wanna lick em with some hotsauce..
> *


try it wit this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 11:14 PM~9601990
> *you know i'm a dude right  :ugh:
> *


he does,he just dont care. :loco:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2008, 11:12 PM~9601965
> *looks good homie
> *



thanks homie, i dont know what that spot was in that last pic. i think my son had his hands on there....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 10:14 PM~9601990
> *you know i'm a dude right  :ugh:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 11:14 PM~9601991
> *looks good, how much did it set you back?
> *



$600, the only other place that does this type of work in the u.s. wanted $1700 :angry: this was not just a vinyl job, it was stripped to core, repadded, revinyld sp? and they stick it in some big vacuum heat deal the shape it.

worth it for the detail though.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 11:15 PM~9602008
> *thanks homie, i dont know what that spot was in that last pic.  i think my son had his hands on there....
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats what i figured cus there was nothing wrong in that spot in the before pic. how much does a repair job like that go for?

EDIT: Nevermind read post before mine :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 11:15 PM~9602019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :guns: 









:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2008, 11:18 PM~9602049
> *yea thats what i figured cus there was nothing wrong in that spot in the before pic. how much does a repair job like that go for?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind read post before mine  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: they really did a badass job. its looks factory fresh, jus like i wanted it. this dash was fucked up, you could poke your fingers through the old vinyl. i got all the info for the company if anybody is interested at some point.

i'll put up some pics when we get the interior sorted out and the dash dyed.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 10:19 PM~9602074
> *  :guns:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 11:22 PM~9602116
> *:biggrin:  they really did a badass job.  its looks factory fresh, jus like i wanted it.  this dash was fucked up, you could poke your fingers through the old vinyl.  i got all the info for the company if anybody is interested at some point.
> 
> i'll put up some pics when we get the interior sorted out and the dash dyed.
> *


KEEP THEM PICS COMMING. LIKE SEEING SOME PROGRESS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 11:18 PM~9602047
> *$600, the only other place that does this type of work in the u.s. wanted $1700 :angry:  this was not just a vinyl job, it was stripped to core, repadded, revinyld sp? and they stick it in some big vacuum heat deal the shape it.
> 
> worth it for the detail though.
> *


ouch. i'd woulda just covered it in wrinkled velvet


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 10:29 PM~9602207
> *ouch.    i'd woulda just covered it in wrinkled velvet
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 11:29 PM~9602207
> *ouch.    i'd woulda just covered it in wrinkled velvet
> *


ATTENTION TO DETAIL: :thumbsup: 

LOWRIDING ON A BUDGET: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2008, 11:28 PM~9602187
> *KEEP THEM PICS COMMING. LIKE SEEING SOME PROGRESS PICS  :biggrin:
> *



oh their comin  here's the interior that i dealt with. everything going in here is brand new and cleeeeeaannnn. there is alot of detail goin on in here. i dont wanna show it all till its right.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 10:33 PM~9602253
> *oh their comin    here's the interior that i dealt with.  everything going in here is brand new and cleeeeeaannnn.  there is alot of detail goin on in here.  i dont wanna show it all till its right.
> 
> 
> ...


you going to use the same pattern on the seats??...it would look good..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2008, 11:29 PM~9602207
> *ouch.    i'd woulda just covered it in wrinkled velvet
> *



haa fool.




> *Texas_Bowties Posted Today, 11:31 PM
> QUOTE(Devious Sixty8 @ Jan 3 2008, 11:29 PM)
> ouch.    i'd woulda just covered it in wrinkled velvet
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: build it right.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 11:35 PM~9602272
> *you going to use the same pattern on the seats??...it would look good..
> *



yessir, only changed the material and the color. it went through 2 other ideas before we settled on the current one.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 12:42 PM~9596147
> *its not about it being a race car........my car gets up with the 8 in it..... its not fast at all.....i just be fuckin with big pimp....now homie say he put the v6 in a caprice and he was commin fo me..... i tell you what serv a mufucka with eight
> *


my caddy still has it own set up slim, been serving peeps for a long time u know that!!!!with 8 batt. no weight......let me know when ur ready!!!all my cars have been v-8, caprice is v-6, just thought id try something diffrent.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

umm got me 4 taquitos..
99c *****!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 11:49 PM~9601639
> *double post, so here's some pics of my dash.  i had the work done at dashboard restorations in washington.  i highly recommend them, first class work and the price is unbeatable :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yeah you could've bought new daytons for what they charge.... fkin baller :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 11:50 PM~9602448
> *lol, yeah you could've bought new daytons for what they charge.... fkin baller :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: 


kneegro, you know aint no ballin on this side. :biggrin: where u been at?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 4 2008, 12:18 AM~9602047
> *$600, the only other place that does this type of work in the u.s. wanted $1700 :angry:  this was not just a vinyl job, it was stripped to core, repadded, revinyld sp? and they stick it in some big vacuum heat deal the shape it.
> 
> worth it for the detail though.
> *


So you went with another place then...... Baller on a budget :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RA-RA, *h-town team 84 caddy, cali rydah*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 4 2008, 12:53 AM~9602475
> *:ugh:
> kneegro, you know aint no ballin on this side. :biggrin:  where u been at?
> *


Im here, I see you still not eatin right by the pics you be sending my new phone :burn: :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 11:54 PM~9602495
> *So you went with another place then...... Baller on a budget :cheesy:
> *



it pays to shop around cus i got the same quality at less than half that price.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2008, 09:01 AM~9595375
> *yea but V6 IN 94 CAPRICES JUST AINT GON GET IT
> *


u SURE U talkin to ME!! :biggrin: we nose them up soon. got to give it to u for tryin, ur still one crazy homeboy. :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 3 2008, 11:57 PM~9602524
> *Im here, I see you still not eatin right by the pics you be sending my new phone :burn:  :angry:
> *


you didnt respond so i wasnt sure if you got it :biggrin: 



or maybe you was busy pukin?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 4 2008, 12:58 AM~9602543
> *u SURE U talkin to ME!! :biggrin: we nose them up soon. got to give it to u for tryin, ur still one crazy homeboy. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 4 2008, 12:55 AM~9602500
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RA-RA, h-town team 84 caddy, cali rydah
> 
> ...


que onda homie....watz the word on tha street. u gonna hit up the HLC picnic on the 20th?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 3 2008, 10:55 PM~9602500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 4 2008, 01:02 AM~9602595
> *que onda homie....watz the word on tha street. u gonna hit up the HLC picnic on the 20th?
> *


YEA I'LL BE THERE HOPE TO HAVE THE NEW RIDE DONE BY THEN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:10 PM~9602680
> *YEA I'LL BE THERE HOPE TO HAVE THE NEW RIDE DONE BY THEN
> *


ballliiinnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:10 AM~9602675
> *:0
> :uh:
> :0
> ...


AINT NOBODY ASK YOU FOO! CALI ALWAYS WITH RA-RA (B.F.T.T.E) :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:12 PM~9602700
> *AINT NOBODY ASK YOU FOO! CALI ALWAYS WITH RA-RA (B.F.T.T.E) :biggrin:
> *


that shit was gay... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:11 AM~9602691
> *ballliiinnnn!!!!!!!
> *


CAN I BARROW SOME MONEY? :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:12 PM~9602700
> *AINT NOBODY ASK YOU FOO! CALI ALWAYS WITH RA-RA (B.F.T.T.E) :biggrin:
> *


 :around:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:13 PM~9602710
> *CAN I BARROW SOME MONEY? :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna ask u for some money .... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:13 AM~9602708
> *that shit was gay... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW I DONT ROLL WITH OUT MY BITCHMAN I MEANS SWITCHMAN!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 4 2008, 01:14 AM~9602719
> *:around:
> *


WHAT UP GOOF


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 4 2008, 12:59 AM~9602549
> *you didnt respond so i wasnt sure if you got it :biggrin:
> or maybe you was busy pukin?
> *


:burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:15 PM~9602730
> *YOU KNOW I DONT ROLL WITH OUT MY BITCH....MAN I CANT GO NO WHERE ALONE!!
> *


:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2008, 12:17 AM~9602752
> *:burn:
> *



go to off topic and check out my dedication to snr. djlatin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *Lord Goofy*,Jan 3 2008, 09:24 PM~9600716]
> "masterbate in 08"
> "dont be late in 08"
> ...





> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *Emperor Goofy*,Jan 4 2008, 12:14 AM~9602719]
> :around:
> [/b]


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:17 AM~9602755
> *:0
> *


TO MANY HATER'S IN HOUSTON GOT TO ROLL WITH MY BITCHMAN I MEAN MY SWITCHMANN INCASE ONE OF THESE HOES GET OUT OF LINE :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:19 PM~9602786
> *TO MANY HATER'S IN HOUSTON GOT TO ROLL WITH  MY BITCHMAN I MEAN MY SWITCHMANN INCASE ONE OF THESE HOES GET OUT OF LINE  :biggrin:
> *


sounds more like security for your scary ass... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

CALI YOU KNOW YOU MY HOMIE! "RIDE OR DIE FOO!" "RIDE OR DIE FOO!"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:21 PM~9602814
> *CALI YOU KNOW YOU MY HOMIE! "RIDE OR DIE FOO!" "RIDE OR DIE FOO!"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:21 AM~9602808
> *sounds more like security for your scary ass... :biggrin:
> *


NA I GOT MY 9MM FOR THAT JUST LIKE MY VISA NEVER LEAVE HOME WITH OUT IT! 

I JUST ENJOY ARE CONVERSATION............. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:23 PM~9602843
> *NA I GOT MY 9MM FOR THAT JUST LIKE MY VISA NEVER LEAVE HOME WITH OUT IT!
> 
> I JUST ENJOY ARE CONVERSATION............. :biggrin:
> *


thats another gay line...well since we being honest...can u stop speeding... i get nervous doin 75 on the freeway locked up with no seatbelts...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:16 PM~9602742
> *WHAT UP GOOF
> *


wut up homie.....is HS gonna play softball??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:25 AM~9602859
> *thats another gay line...well since we being honest...can u stop speeding... i get nervous doin 75 on the freeway locked up with no seatbelts...
> *


IT'S JUST A HOPPER! BUT "YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:27 PM~9602880
> *IT'S JUST A HOPPER! BUT "YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT"
> *


fuck that...its not a hopper it just so happens to do what it does... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:23 PM~9602843
> *NA I GOT MY 9MM FOR THAT JUST LIKE MY VISA NEVER LEAVE HOME WITH OUT IT!
> 
> I JUST ENJOY ARE CONVERSATION............. :biggrin:
> *


you werent born here?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 11:29 PM~9602900
> *you werent born here?? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: good question...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 4 2008, 01:27 AM~9602877
> *wut up homie.....is HS gonna play softball??
> *


PLAY? WE SWEEPIN DA TURNAMENT GO AHEAD AND MAIL ARE TROPHY


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:28 AM~9602891
> *fuck that...its not a hopper it just so happens to do what it does... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:30 PM~9602912
> *PLAY? WE SWEEPIN DA TURNAMENT GO AHEAD AND MAIL ARE TROPHY
> *


tournament...our.... :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2008, 11:31 PM~9602927
> *tournament...our....  :uh:
> *


hes not from here.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 11:33 PM~9602949
> *hes not from here.. :biggrin:
> *


at first i didnt believe it but now i do...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 4 2008, 01:29 AM~9602900
> *you werent born here?? :biggrin:
> *


I MEANT CREDIT CARD FOO! YOU ALL CAN NEVER LEAVE MY MINORITY SITUATION ALONG IT WILL BE FIXED SOON JUST WAITING FOR THIS BITCH TO SAY *I DO*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:30 PM~9602912
> *PLAY? WE SWEEPIN DA TURNAMENT GO AHEAD AND MAIL ARE TROPHY
> *


this isnt soccer .. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:34 PM~9602959
> *I MEANT CREDIT CARD FOO! YOU ALL CAN NEVER LEAVE MY MINORITY SITUATION ALONG IT WILL BE FIXED SOON JUST WAITING FOR THIS BITCH TO SAY I DO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2008, 11:34 PM~9602972
> *this isnt soccer .. :biggrin:
> *


all they fat asses aint gon win shit... be out of breathe walkin up to the plate... :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:31 AM~9602927
> *tournament...our....  :uh:
> *


***** THIS IS GANGSTA SHIT FOO! YOU WOULDNT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT MR I LIVE IN CALI BUT YOU STAY IN HOLLYWOOD WHAT GANGSTA YOU KNOW COME FROM HOLLYWOOD???????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:36 PM~9602992
> ****** THIS IS GANGSTA SHIT FOO! YOU WOULDNT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT MR I LIVE IN CALI BUT YOU STAY IN HOLLYWOOD WHAT GANGSTA YOU KNOW COME FROM HOLLYWOOD???????
> *


:dunno: rappers???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 4 2008, 01:34 AM~9602972
> *this isnt soccer .. :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALL AINT READY FOR ME IN NO SOCCER! 



*GOAL!!!!!*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whats goin down this weekend besides sic713???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:37 AM~9603003
> *:dunno: rappers???
> *


OR THEM STUDIO GANGSTA'S :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:39 PM~9603020
> *OR THEM STUDIO GANGSTA'S :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:36 PM~9602992
> ****** THIS IS GANGSTA SHIT FOO! YOU WOULDNT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT MR I LIVE IN CALI BUT YOU STAY IN HOLLYWOOD WHAT GANGSTA YOU KNOW COME FROM HOLLYWOOD???????
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:36 PM~9602992
> ****** THIS IS GANGSTA SHIT FOO! YOU WOULDNT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT MR I LIVE IN CALI BUT YOU STAY IN HOLLYWOOD WHAT GANGSTA YOU KNOW COME FROM HOLLYWOOD???????
> *


traffic tickets and mispelled words dont make u gangsta... :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 01:42 AM~9603054
> *traffic tickets dont make u gangsta... :uh:
> *


IM NOT A GANGSTA IM A LOWRIDER......IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:44 PM~9603078
> *IM NOT A GANGSTA IM A LOWRIDER......IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:44 PM~9603078
> *IM NOT A GANGSTA IM A LOWRODDER......IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 4 2008, 01:47 AM~9603097
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT EVER MR JETEYE OR R2D2


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

I'M OUT!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:55 PM~9603154
> *I'M OUT!!!!
> *


no one cares... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 3 2008, 11:48 PM~9603108
> *WHAT EVER MR JETEYE OR R2D2
> *


lol..its jedi....you ******.. :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 4 2008, 02:03 AM~9603226
> *lol..its jedi....you ******.. :biggrin:
> *



:uh: WHO GOT BEANS? THU THANGO FRIJULES?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 4 2008, 12:07 AM~9603261
> *:uh: WHO GOT BEANS? THU THANGO FRIJULES?
> *


laters homie..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 4 2008, 01:03 AM~9603226
> *lol..its jedi....you ******.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: star wors geek


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2008, 08:13 AM~9604226
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 3 2008, 10:03 PM~9601846
> *Thats what im talkin about from the magazine to the streets....this is how it should be done..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup coach?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2008, 08:18 AM~9604353
> *sup coach?
> *


WHAT IT DO KENNY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 4 2008, 12:58 AM~9602543
> *u SURE U talkin to ME!! :biggrin: we nose them up soon. got to give it to u for tryin, ur still one crazy homeboy. :thumbsup:
> *


well let me know when you got the batts on the lac charged we do sumthin......but hurry up car no mo hoppin breakin setup down to six batt and bang in the trunk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

You peeps miss me?!?! :biggrin: hahahah yeah right....well while you guys were here freezing I was enjoying single digit temps in Chicago. Didnt see any low-lows....however stayed indoor alot...it was snowing and spent most of my time in little italy (or whatever). Now back to H-town!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

love that first pic.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2008, 09:42 AM~9604681
> *You peeps miss me?!?!  :biggrin:  hahahah yeah right....well while you guys were here freezing I was enjoying single digit temps in Chicago.  Didnt see any low-lows....however stayed indoor alot...it was snowing and spent most of my time in little italy (or whatever).  Now back to H-town!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2008, 09:42 AM~9604681
> *You peeps miss me?!?!  :biggrin:  hahahah yeah right....well while you guys were here freezing I was enjoying single digit temps in Chicago.  Didnt see any low-lows....however stayed indoor alot...it was snowing and spent most of my time in little italy (or whatever).  Now back to H-town!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THAT FIRST PIC OF THE CHICAGO RIVER. I MISS CHI-TOWN.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 4 2008, 10:00 AM~9604807
> *LOVE THAT FIRST PIC OF THE CHICAGO RIVER. I MISS CHI-TOWN.
> *



Yeah it was beautiful and tricky to get picks at night without a tripod. I loved it because of the history and how they will keep the faces of some buildings but restore the rest to keep that antique feel. Also visited the water towers that survived a fire in the late 1800's










We were staying close to the UIC in what is referred to as little italy I guess. However houses THAT close together, with NO FRONT YARD and barely any backyard was really weird to me.....However I liked the idea of having a basement.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2008, 08:11 AM~9595401
> *DONT MIND THE PLATES. LOWRIDER ERROR
> 
> 
> ...


TO ALL IF THE INDIVIDUALS MEMBERS OR ANY ONE ELSE WHO WAS WONDERING WTF. I JUST WANTED TO APPOLIGIZE FOR THE FIRST COMMENT THAT I HAD WROTE. SAID IT JUST JOKING AROUND BUT I GUESS IT GOT OUT OF HAND. WASN'T SURE AT FIRST IF OL BOY WAS JUST BULLSHITTIN OR BIEN SERIOUS, SO I JUST WENT ALONG WITH IT. GOT ALOT OF CALLS FROM MANY CLUBS SEEING WTF HAD HAPPENED, ALL THIS SHIT JUST GOT BLOWN OUT OF PROPORTION. ONCE AGAIN MY COMMENT WAS DEFFINATELY NOT A SERIOUS ONE, BUT IF SOME PEOPLE TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY, FUCK EM.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2008, 09:46 AM~9604712
> *love that first pic.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2008, 11:38 PM~9603018
> *whats goin down this weekend besides sic713???
> *


:uh:

you just want rara to slow down on the freeway, cuz you tired of his dick going down ya throat when you giving him hopper road head.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 09:08 AM~9604862
> *:uh:
> 
> you just want rara to slow down on the freeway, cuz you tired of his dick going down ya throat when you giving him hopper road head.
> *


 :uh: i want the ***** to slow down becuz if he loses control of his car i will be thrown out of his t tops..ole rusty elco drivin bish... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, mac2lac, MR.64wagon, Dualhex02, NIX CUSTOMS, RAGALAC


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 10:14 AM~9604902
> *:uh: i want the ***** to slow down becuz if he loses control of his car i will be thrown out of his t tops..ole rusty elco drivin bish... :biggrin:
> *


A DAWG WERE YOU EVER IN ANY TRUUCHA VIDEOS TALKIN SHIT? I THOUGHT I SAW YOU IN ONE THE OTHER NIGHT. LOOKED LIKE YOU WEARING A LAKERS JERSY.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP ROBERT.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2008, 10:07 AM~9604846
> *Yeah it was beautiful and tricky to get picks at night without a tripod.  I loved it because of the history and how they will keep the faces of some buildings but restore the rest to keep that antique feel.  Also visited the water towers that survived a fire in the late 1800's
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I WAS BORN AND RAISED THERE. I REMEMBER BEING YOUNG MY MOM USED TO MAKE ME STAY ON THE STAIRS SO I DONT GO ANYWHERE, AND GET IN TROUBLE LOL. IT DIDNT LAST LONG LOL
AND MAN BY UIC IT WAS ONCE VERY GHETTO, THEY KNOCKED A LOT OF THE PROJECTS DOWN, AND MADE IT INTO WHAT IS NOW LITTLE ITALY.
DID U GO TO LITTLE MEXICO(26TH STREET,CERMAK)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 09:14 AM~9604902
> *:uh: i want the ***** to slow down becuz if he loses control of his car i will be thrown out of his t tops..ole rusty elco drivin bish... :biggrin:
> *


lol.. what low you driving..
i hope he does throw you out his t tops..your naooed fro would cushion your head


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 10:16 AM~9604918
> *A DAWG WERE YOU EVER IN ANY TRUUCHA VIDEOS TALKIN SHIT? I THOUGHT I SAW YOU IN ONE THE OTHER NIGHT. LOOKED LIKE YOU WEARING A LAKERS JERSY.
> *



talkin bout...."IT'S MY WAY *****....MY WAY *****, ALL ON VIDEO *****, ALL ON VIDEO"...........hahahahahaha.......

j/k...... :biggrin: 

don't get it twisted in '08


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2008, 10:21 AM~9604956
> *talkin bout...."IT'S MY WAY *****....MY WAY *****, ALL ON VIDEO *****, ALL ON VIDEO"...........hahahahahaha.......
> 
> j/k...... :biggrin:
> ...



WTF YOU TALMBOUT???? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 10:23 AM~9604982
> *WTF YOU TALMBOUT???? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



you must ain't never seen that fool with the megaphone from MY WAY C.C.......i trip out on him talkin shit........


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2008, 10:24 AM~9604995
> *you must ain't never seen that fool with the megaphone from MY WAY C.C.......i trip out on him talkin shit........
> *


HOW CAN YOU MISS THAT FOOL

BRRAAAAAANEEWWWW ***** BRRAAAAAANEEWWWW !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 10:26 AM~9605008
> *HOW CAN YOU MISS THAT FOOL
> 
> BRRAAAAAANEEWWWW *****  BRRAAAAAANEEWWWW !!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 09:16 AM~9604918
> *A DAWG WERE YOU EVER IN ANY TRUUCHA VIDEOS TALKIN SHIT? I THOUGHT I SAW YOU IN ONE THE OTHER NIGHT. LOOKED LIKE YOU WEARING A LAKERS JERSY.
> *


yep....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2008, 09:30 AM~9605036
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea that dude name is candy licker...he a stripper..lol...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** fells like a celebrity now..
:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 09:21 AM~9604953
> *lol.. what low you driving..
> i hope he does throw you out his t tops..your naooed fro would cushion your head
> *


what low are u driving??? just bcuz a car does not have springs in the back and sits low doesnt make it a lowrider...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 4 2008, 10:20 AM~9604944
> *MAN I WAS BORN AND RAISED THERE. I REMEMBER BEING YOUNG MY MOM USED TO MAKE ME STAY ON THE STAIRS SO I DONT GO ANYWHERE, AND GET IN TROUBLE LOL. IT DIDNT LAST LONG LOL
> AND MAN BY UIC IT WAS ONCE VERY GHETTO, THEY KNOCKED A LOT OF THE PROJECTS DOWN, AND MADE IT INTO WHAT IS NOW LITTLE ITALY.
> DID U GO TO LITTLE MEXICO(26TH STREET,CERMAK)
> *


Yeah my girls uncle was telling me about how it was all projects and then that got knocked down...they are building alot of new properties...lots if them have "university" in the name because apparently the school owns the property. I think the new strategy is rather than packing all the "projects" people in one spot, they are dispersed and spread out here and there amongst the other properties.

I didnt see little Mexico but I did see Greektown...marked by those sculptures of greek columns. 

I especially loved the beef sandwichs dipped in some sauce from a place called Al's......damn that shit was good!!


It was fun to see for the first time....however I really dont miss the snow..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 09:35 AM~9605079
> ****** fells like a celebrity now..
> :ugh:
> *


im on plenty of them its not a big deal to me ..***** im even on old ass young hogg tapes..and even home videos too... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 4 2008, 09:36 AM~9605089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still havin seen those.. bring em to the shop


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 09:40 AM~9605111
> *didnt say it was one..
> im a trucker bitch..
> 
> ...


***** they on vhs... :biggrin: goin to get a magnum this weekend to sit in my garage with the saab..im driving my pathfinder now... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 09:41 AM~9605119
> ****** they on vhs... :biggrin: goin to get a magnum this weekend to sit in my garage with the saab..im driving my pathfinder now... :biggrin:
> *


baller


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2008, 11:36 AM~9605093
> *Yeah my girls uncle was telling me about how it was all projects and then that got knocked down...they are building alot of new properties...lots if them have "university" in the name because apparently the school owns the property.  I think the new strategy is rather than packing all the "projects" people in one spot, they are dispersed and spread out here and there amongst the other properties.
> 
> I didnt see little Mexico but I did see Greektown...marked by those sculptures of greek columns.
> ...


I miss the snow but I miss the basements more. Work shop/family room/game room at 67 degrees all year round :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 09:45 AM~9605146
> *baller
> *


im broke .... :biggrin: they need to verify my employment.... :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 10:17 AM~9604926
> *WASSUP ROBERT.
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 09:46 AM~9605158
> *im broke .... :biggrin: they need to verify my employment.... :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2008, 10:45 AM~9605147
> *I miss the snow but I miss the basements more. Work shop/family room/game room at 67 degrees all year round :biggrin:
> *


I think this basement was kinda drafty....its the kind with those little windows up near tops of walls which are basically at foot level on the outside on sidewalk....the heated floors, heated toilet seat, always hot water heaters instead of boilers, hot tub/jacuzzi and LCD TV they had setup there was pretty dope though. Not much one for baths though....cant wait til they finish the shower in the basement!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 10:46 AM~9605158
> *im broke .... :biggrin: they need to verify my employment.... :0
> *



tell em you do hair.....then they can't discriminate for you being gay.......or black........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 4 2008, 10:01 AM~9605284
> *tell em you do hair.....then they can't discriminate for you being gay.......or black........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im cool i get it figured out... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2008, 11:58 AM~9605264
> *I think this basement was kinda drafty....its the kind with those little windows up near tops of walls which are basically at foot level on the outside on sidewalk....the heated floors, heated toilet seat,  always hot water heaters instead of boilers, hot tub/jacuzzi and LCD TV they had setup there was pretty dope though.  Not much one for baths though....cant wait til they finish the shower in the basement!!
> *


Sounds like my old place. Mine was finish with a full bar not just a lil wet bar that houses here have :biggrin: it was cool, too bad I was a youngin when I moved. never got to party at my own bar, lol


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 09:46 AM~9605158
> *im broke .... :biggrin: they need to verify my employment.... :0
> *


Thought you were in real estate


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 11:02 AM~9605293
> *im cool i get it figured out... :biggrin:
> *



hahahahahaha......daaaammmnnn......i thougth slim had posted that.....hahaha....sorry homie!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Jan 4 2008, 10:12 AM~9605365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 10:33 AM~9605067
> *yep....
> 
> 
> ...



I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOU. THAT WAS ON THAT SILVER BACK. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 11:33 AM~9605067
> *yep....
> 
> 
> ...


damn ***** i think you need to give tha fro whatever it wants........that shit been on strike fo a minute now right.......lololololololol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2008, 11:03 AM~9605300
> *Sounds like my old place. Mine was finish with a full bar not just a lil wet bar that houses here have :biggrin: it was cool, too bad I was a youngin when I moved. never got to party at my own bar, lol
> *



Well it wasnt my place...I thought it was nice....however I did enjoy chillin in the tub watching movies and warming up from the cold after playing in the snow. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jan 4 2008, 10:25 AM~9605444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt a fro dumbass.... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 4 2008, 10:25 AM~9605448
> *Well it wasnt my place...I thought it was nice....however I did enjoy chillin in the tub watching movies and warming up from the cold after playing in the snow. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..thats nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2008, 12:29 PM~9605464
> *yea number 8 i think...
> wasnt a fro dumbass.... :uh:
> *


u shur look like it to me....well baby fro :biggrin: .....yo my ***** though


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 4 2008, 10:34 AM~9605507
> *u shur look like it to me....well baby fro :biggrin: .....yo my ***** though
> *


wasnt even a baby fro...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WHAT UP KUSTOMS WHENS THE NEXT PARTY


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 4 2008, 11:46 AM~9605586
> *WHAT UP KUSTOMS WHENS THE NEXT PARTY
> *


AS SOON AS WE GET CHANCE YOU KNOW ANT PARTY LIKE A KUSTOM PARTY


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey everybody!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 4 2008, 11:50 AM~9605615
> *AS SOON AS WE GET CHANCE  YOU KNOW ANT PARTY LIKE A KUSTOM PARTY
> *


7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: JUSTDEEZ, DiamondStuddedPrincess, *missmary72*, juanitozoot, *MR.64wagon, latinkustoms4ever*


all yall are already here. im feelin surrounded.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUMBODY BOUT TO GET KNOCKED OUT MISSMARY72 IS HERE :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 4 2008, 11:57 AM~9605658
> *SUMBODY BOUT TO GET KNOCKED OUT      MISSMARY72 IS HERE  :0
> *



THATS NOT FUNNY DAWG :twak:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 4 2008, 11:57 AM~9605658
> *SUMBODY BOUT TO GET KNOCKED OUT      MISSMARY72 IS HERE  :0
> *


YEA I KNO I CANT PLAY EAZY E NO MORE CUZ PEOPLE TRY TO ACT OUT THE SONG AND REACH BACK LIKE A PIMP AND SLAP A HO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 4 2008, 11:46 AM~9605586
> *WHAT UP KUSTOMS WHENS THE NEXT PARTY
> *



THESE BOYS AINT READY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 01:09 PM~9605725
> *THATS NOT FUNNY DAWG :twak:
> *


MY BAD


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 4 2008, 12:16 PM~9605783
> *MY BAD
> *



WAIT I TAKE THAT BACK, THE SHIT WAS FUNNY :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Jan 4 2008, 11:50 AM~9605615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i'll bring you some sprite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 4 2008, 12:09 PM~9605728
> *YEA I KNO I CANT PLAY EAZY E NO MORE CUZ PEOPLE TRY TO ACT OUT THE SONG AND  REACH BACK LIKE A PIMP AND SLAP A HO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats how it starts.


----------



## low01 (Jul 23, 2005)

check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 4 2008, 11:58 AM~9606011
> *no
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low01_@Jan 4 2008, 12:57 PM~9606003
> *check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com
> *


no thanks. too cold to be skinny :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2008, 12:07 PM~9606078
> *no thanks.  too cold to be skinny :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## low01 (Jul 23, 2005)

check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com


----------



## low01 (Jul 23, 2005)

its about being healthy too.. :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord Ham..wut up brotha......


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2008, 12:53 PM~9606466
> *Lord Ham..wut up brotha......
> *


chillin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2008, 12:03 PM~9605300
> *Sounds like my old place. Mine was finish with a full bar not just a lil wet bar that houses here have :biggrin: it was cool, too bad I was a youngin when I moved. never got to party at my own bar, lol
> *


must be nice


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ROBERT GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 02:22 PM~9606721
> *ROBERT GET BACK TO WORK!!!!!
> *


SHIT I ANT GOT SHIT TO DO BUT SIT ON MY ASS ALDAY AT OFFICE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 4 2008, 02:28 PM~9606770
> *SHIT I ANT GOT SHIT TO DO BUT SIT ON MY ASS  ALDAY AT OFFICE
> *


THATS HOW YOU ROLL?????????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 4 2008, 03:13 PM~9606628
> *must be nice
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2008, 03:39 PM~9606883
> *:uh:
> *


real nice...................... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2008, 02:39 PM~9606883
> *:uh:
> *



WHY DOES YOUR CAR LOOK FUNNY IN YOUR AVATAR?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 01:42 PM~9606913
> *WHY DOES YOUR CAR LOOK FUNNY IN YOUR AVATAR?
> *


CANT U SEE HE PAINTED IT PURPLE?????????DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

something gonna happen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or maybe not


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 02:14 PM~9607128
> *something gonna happen
> *


IF THAT SOMETHIN CONSIST OF U CUTTIN YO WACKBACK........................ITS NOT..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2008, 03:25 PM~9607201
> *IF THAT SOMETHIN CONSIST OF U CUTTIN YO WACKBACK........................ITS NOT..........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 02:28 PM~9607226
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: FUCKIN WIT U CHOPS DONT GET ANGRY AND GO HAVE A DIABETIC ANXIETY ATACK NOW


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..all this hating needs to come to a stop.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 03:42 PM~9606913
> *WHY DOES YOUR CAR LOOK FUNNY IN YOUR AVATAR?
> *


funny?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2008, 03:32 PM~9607251
> *funny?
> *


color looks odd. i was gonna say something, but didn't wanna be accused of talkin shyt. peoples feelings been gettin hurt around here lately :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 02:38 PM~9607295
> *color looks odd.    i was gonna say something, but didn't wanna be accused of talkin shyt.  peoples feelings been gettin hurt around here lately  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HOUSTON lowriders 123» 6028 1,666,509 Today, 02:43 PM
Last post by: RAGALAC 




WOW DATS JUST SIMPLY AMAZING............................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2008, 03:48 PM~9607356
> *HOUSTON lowriders   123» 6028 1,666,509 Today, 02:43 PM
> Last post by: RAGALAC
> WOW DATS JUST SIMPLY AMAZING............................
> *


well, he started the thread.. gets credit for i think all the postings or something like that. in case your not being sarcastic


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 02:50 PM~9607372
> *well, he started the thread..  gets credit for i think all the postings or something like that.  in case your not being sarcastic
> *


 :roflmao: NA AINT BEING SARCASTIC BOUT THAT JUST SAYIN HOW MANY POST THIS TOPIC GOT................NO OTHER TOPIC EVEN COMES CLOSE TO THAT BUT STILL WE HAVE MINIMAL ACTIVITY IN THE ACTUAL STREETS..............WHERE IT COUNTS..............

DAM I AINT TRYING TO START ONE OF THE LOWRIDING ARGUMENTS AGAIN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2008, 04:02 PM~9607447
> *:roflmao: NA AINT BEING SARCASTIC BOUT THAT JUST SAYIN HOW MANY POST THIS TOPIC GOT................NO OTHER TOPIC EVEN COMES CLOSE TO THAT BUT STILL WE HAVE MINIMAL ACTIVITY IN THE ACTUAL STREETS..............WHERE IT COUNTS..............
> 
> DAM I AINT TRYING TO START ONE OF THE LOWRIDING ARGUMENTS AGAIN
> *


me either. im just gonna do what i do..even if it comes along slow, my pockets aint deep like some of these ballas but i'll get it done right the first time. i'll be reppin on the streets soon hopefully.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 03:05 PM~9607473
> *me either.    im just gonna do what i do..even if it comes along slow, my pockets aint deep like some of these ballas    but i'll get it done right the first time.    i'll be reppin on the streets soon hopefully.
> *


DAM DAT GOTA BE BOUT DA SMARTEST AND NONHATIN THING IVE EVA EVA EVVVVVVVVVAAAAAAAA EVA EVA HEARD U SAY...........................BUT SAME GOES 4 ME 2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2008, 04:08 PM~9607497
> *DAM DAT GOTA BE BOUT DA SMARTEST AND NONHATIN THING IVE EVA EVA EVVVVVVVVVAAAAAAAA EVA EVA HEARD U SAY...........................BUT SAME GOES 4 ME 2
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2008, 03:08 PM~9607497
> *DAM DAT GOTA BE BOUT DA SMARTEST AND NONHATIN THING IVE EVA EVA EVVVVVVVVVAAAAAAAA EVA EVA HEARD U SAY...........................BUT SAME GOES 4 ME 2
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2008, 04:09 PM~9607504
> *lol
> *


 :uh: you like his baby fro huh? just go holla at em already. damn homewrecka


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously though.. imma chill on talkin shyt (to some of ya'll)..cause some people dont realize i'm just fk'n around..and get all mad..and then i gotta be watching my back, if i for example try to go eat at olive garden one night.. and aint no need for all that drama over some jokes. so fk it,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 03:15 PM~9607558
> *seriously though..    imma chill on talkin shyt (to some of ya'll)..cause some people dont realize i'm just fk'n around..and get all mad..and then i gotta be watching my back, if i for example try to go eat at olvie garden one night..    and aint no need for all that drama over some jokes.  so fk it,
> *


slim gonna creep up on you... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 04:12 PM~9607538
> *:uh:  you like his baby fro huh?    just go holla at em already.  damn homewrecka
> *


  

whatcha talkin bout fool!!! aint no one trying to holla at anyone on the internets. :nono:

and you the muthafkin homewrecka...NOT ME!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 4 2008, 04:16 PM~9607566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look, i said before.. something had to already be wrong in that relationship if da brawd wanna be creeping around with me. i drink alot, i'm moody, and i'm cheap ass hell.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 03:24 PM~9607628
> *slim too tall to creep up on anyone.
> look, i said before..  something had to already be wrong in that relationship if da brawd wanna be creeping around with me.    i drink alot, i'm moody, and i'm cheap ass hell.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 04:24 PM~9607628
> *look, i said before..  something had to already be wrong in that relationship if da brawd wanna be creeping around with me.    i drink alot, i'm moody, and i'm cheap ass hell.
> *


still a homewrecka...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 4 2008, 04:31 PM~9607679
> *still a homewrecka...
> *


yeah you are


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

What up! Cali Rydah


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 4 2008, 03:32 PM~9607251
> *funny?
> *


THE COLOR LOOKS WIERD. DID YOU REPAINT IT???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 04:46 PM~9607798
> *THE COLOR LOOKS WIERD.  DID YOU REPAINT IT???
> *


think its a background reflection. booty kit still looks blue.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Jan 4 2008, 03:45 PM~9607794
> *What up! Cali Rydah
> *


whats up marc?? how thangs goin over that way???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* DISTURBED, INIMITABLE*

these **** here...

yo mike.. i think im a go get tatted up tonight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

on a car related note..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 05:16 PM~9607982
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DISTURBED, INIMITABLE
> 
> ...


better hope they have white ink, otherwise never show up. like skywriting at night


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 05:16 PM~9607982
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DISTURBED, INIMITABLE
> 
> ...


asshole..i wanna gets mine too.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 05:32 PM~9608084
> *better hope they have white ink, otherwise never show up.  like skywriting at night
> *


shit the white ink didnt work on his ass anyway....it just got soaked up by his skin....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 4 2008, 05:42 PM~9608158
> *shit the white ink didnt work on his ass anyway....it just got soaked up by his skin....lol
> *


:roflmao: maybe they need some neon ink for his ass, make em glow in the dark.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually,they have ultraviolet ink..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no more spam '08 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 09:33 PM~9601418
> *sup goofy   victor said he takes one of those wheels to bed with him every night  :biggrin:
> *


Is it the one with the chipped gold!!!




























j/k


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 10:12 PM~9601970
> *umm i wanna lick em with some hotsauce..
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: queer :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 3 2008, 10:33 PM~9602253
> *oh their comin    here's the interior that i dealt with.  everything going in here is brand new and cleeeeeaannnn.  there is alot of detail goin on in here.  i dont wanna show it all till its right.
> 
> 
> ...



where's the rabbit?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 4 2008, 04:32 PM~9608084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2008, 07:25 PM~9608958
> *naw.. im un decieded on what i want..
> im trading him some work on his car for a tat.. .. i think im a get something
> related to pinstriping
> ...


make sure its crooked. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

have 6 tickets for laff stop tomorrow night. if anybody intersted in some or all of em, pm me. no charge. i didnt pay for em, so i wouldnt do friends like that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 06:30 PM~9608997
> *make sure its crooked.    :uh:
> *


of course.. crooked line mafia for life.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 03:38 PM~9607295
> *color looks odd.    i was gonna say something, but didn't wanna be accused of talkin shyt.  peoples feelings been gettin hurt around here lately  :uh:
> *


maybe your feelings fat boy! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 4 2008, 07:01 PM~9608788
> *where's the rabbit?
> *



in ur culo estupit :uh:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lvlikeg,* cali rydah
*

Whats Up... anything going down this weekend?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 4 2008, 08:54 PM~9609540
> *maybe your feelings fat boy!  :cheesy:
> *


i aint got feelings


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 09:12 PM~9609673
> *i aint got feelings
> *


x2 LOL hence the insult


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low01_@Jan 4 2008, 01:40 PM~9606356
> *check out this web site www.nutritionalxpress.com
> *



check out this website www.2girls1cup.com


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

wanna thank the homie Lone Star for coming to help out with the car....

what you think we did? hood open, trunk open and on jack stands :0 :nicoderm: 

big pimp, you the last one left


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 4 2008, 08:04 PM~9609600
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: lvlikeg, cali rydah
> 
> ...


dont know...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2008, 08:32 PM~9609850
> *wanna thank the homie Lone Star for coming to help out with the car....
> 
> what you think we did? hood open, trunk open and on jack stands :0  :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2008, 09:32 PM~9609850
> *wanna thank the homie Lone Star for coming to help out with the car....
> 
> what you think we did? hood open, trunk open and on jack stands :0  :nicoderm:
> ...


  

and yeah.. i know.. i'm working on it. :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2008, 09:32 PM~9609850
> *wanna thank the homie Lone Star for coming to help out with the car....
> 
> what you think we did? hood open, trunk open and on jack stands :0  :nicoderm:
> ...


repaired a flat and did a tune up 
:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 4 2008, 09:51 PM~9610046
> *repaired a flat and did a tune up
> :dunno:
> *


lows dont need tune ups :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 09:58 PM~9610105
> *lows dont need tune ups  :uh:
> *


 :uh: didnt know that was a LOW


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 4 2008, 10:06 PM~9610173
> *:uh: didnt know that was a LOW
> *


 :uh: 


imma be polite, and leave that alone..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

double posts '08


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2008, 10:08 PM~9610190
> *:uh:
> imma be polite, and leave that alone..
> *


now i see why i dont come to this topic as much :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2008, 10:17 PM~9610262
> *now i see why i dont come to this topic as much :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## lilrocky45 (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jan 4 2008, 09:06 PM~9610173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i beleive he was being sarcastic.


so what really happened to richmond ave


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilrocky45_@Jan 4 2008, 10:58 PM~9610639
> *i beleive he was being sarcastic.
> so what really happened to richmond ave
> *


devious68 ate it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 4 2008, 11:12 PM~9610776
> *devious68 ate it
> *


more like i chopped it up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 05:46 PM~9607798
> *THE COLOR LOOKS WIERD.  DID YOU REPAINT IT???
> *


nope I wish...... I dont see what looks wierd.....?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 4 2008, 10:15 PM~9609698
> *x2 LOL hence the insult
> *


you missed out on the wings tonight puto! The pitchers of beer were good too :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sitting here at cuttthroat chris getttin tatted up again


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 5 2008, 01:46 AM~9611510
> *you missed out on the wings tonight puto! The pitchers of beer were good too :cheesy:
> *


SENT TEXT TO YO ASS ***** NO ANSWER :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2008, 10:23 AM~9613168
> *
> *


waddup ninja


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 5 2008, 11:27 AM~9613185
> *waddup ninja
> *


not much, just waiting to take the regal apart today.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2008, 10:30 AM~9613198
> *not much, just waiting to take the regal apart today.
> *


cool, you still want them regal steel wheels?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 5 2008, 11:34 AM~9613221
> *cool, you still want them regal steel wheels?
> *


will need them. call me up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 5 2008, 11:34 AM~9613221
> *cool, you still want them regal steel wheels?
> *


will need them. call me up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

workin on a sat...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2008, 11:50 AM~9613307
> *workin on a sat...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: switches4life

you at work? if not come by the canton if you get a chance.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

didn'd go to work, got home too late this morning :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2008, 12:44 PM~9613627
> *didn'd go to work, got home too late this morning :uh:
> *


damn bachelor :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2008, 10:50 AM~9613307
> *workin on a sat...
> *


must suck. i'm off.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2008, 08:32 PM~9609850
> *wanna thank the homie Lone Star for coming to help out with the car....
> 
> what you think we did? hood open, trunk open and on jack stands :0  :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2008, 10:52 AM~9613709
> *must suck.   i'm off.
> *


 










thanks short dog for the hook up on those parts...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 10:55 AM~9613736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 5 2008, 11:00 AM~9613759
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks should be on the road in about a week...then tear it down again...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 11:01 AM~9613764
> *thanks should be on the road in about a week...then tear it down again...
> *


SEEN BIG JUAN LAST NIGHT AT WALMART. TOLD HIM BOUT PARTY AND PICNIC..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 12:55 PM~9613736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lonestar car look's good homie cant waite to c it on da street.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 5 2008, 11:04 AM~9613786
> *lonestar car look's good homie cant waite to c it on da street.
> *


thanks homie. maybe next sunday i could take it tomoro but aint got no tail lights and harness didnt make it in yesterday :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 5 2008, 11:03 AM~9613775
> *SEEN BIG JUAN LAST NIGHT AT WALMART. TOLD HIM BOUT PARTY AND PICNIC..
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 01:07 PM~9613803
> *thanks homie. maybe next sunday i could take it tomoro but aint got no tail lights and harness didnt make it in yesterday  :angry:
> *


take your time homie! "do it right the first time"(H.S SLOGAN FOR O7)car to clean to rush........

just cant waite to c it so i can hop on you  lol!!!!I NEED A CHEVY???MMmmmmm


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

SHEILA I HAD ANOTHER DREAM ABOUT YOU LAST NIGHT..... :yessad: AND YOU WERE A COCHINA :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 5 2008, 11:11 AM~9613823
> *take your time homie! "do it right the first time"(H.S SLOGAN FOR O7)car to clean to rush........
> 
> just cant waite to c it so i can hop on you  lol!!!!I NEED A CHEVY???MMmmmmm
> *


you have a chevy.... :uh: 

u can hop on me. i dont mind...but i know my homeboy will be following in his bubble top that is gonna shut the scene down, beleive that


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 11:17 AM~9613844
> *you have a chevy.... :uh:
> 
> u can hop on me. i dont mind...but i know my homeboy will be following in his bubble top that is gonna shut the scene down, beleive that
> *


HE HAS A "CHEBY"... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2008, 11:52 AM~9613709
> *must suck.  i'm off.
> *


haha. it aint too bad. only here cause i need to be. not cause i had to.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 11:55 AM~9613736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2008, 12:28 PM~9613899
> *haha. it aint too bad. only here cause i need to be. not cause i had to.
> *


whats the difference?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2008, 12:35 PM~9613954
> *whats the difference?
> *


it wasnt mandatory. i volunteered without being asked...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2008, 12:40 PM~9613994
> *it wasnt mandatory. i volunteered without being asked...
> *


company man


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

devil in the house..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 5 2008, 11:41 AM~9614000
> *devil in the house..
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2008, 12:41 PM~9613999
> *company man
> *


 :biggrin: 

plus i can leave whenever i want...i get more shit done when no one is here buggin me.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 10:55 AM~9613736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No problem.....anytime!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 11:17 AM~9613844
> *you have a chevy.... :uh:
> 
> u can hop on me. i dont mind...but i know my homeboy will be following in his bubble top that is gonna shut the scene down, beleive that
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WAT BOUT A SILVER BIGBODY???? :dunno: OR A ORANGE LAC???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 5 2008, 12:53 PM~9614379
> *:0  :0  :0 WAT BOUT A SILVER BIGBODY???? :dunno: OR A ORANGE LAC???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


theres alot of things in the works. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 12:54 PM~9614388
> *theres alot of things in the works.  :biggrin:
> *


  T"I"ME TO R"I"DE


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 11:55 AM~9613736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD KENNY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 5 2008, 01:56 PM~9614672
> *LOOKING GOOD KENNY
> *


thanks coach


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Dec 31 2007, 07:22 PM~9576299
> *For sale 2 12'' alpine type-r dual 4 ohm(swr1242d)only used for about a month if that,no shipping only local in Houston,Tx. or immediate surrounding areas $200 non negotiable,i still have the boxes to them.they were run off a crucnch gp1100.2 in a pre-fab slotted box and they were loud even though they were a bit under powered and in a cheap box.
> 
> email me at: [email protected]
> *


alright someone make me a reasonable offer,i want to get rid of these things right now.i have these listed on 4 other sites so if you want them jump on em now


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

UP FO SALE MECHA WOOD AND GOLD STEERING WHEEL
125.00 OBO

CLICK ON PIC TO MAKE IT BIGGER
PICS WERE WIT CAM PHONE SO NOT REAL GOOD


SOLD


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Jan 5 2008, 07:52 PM~9616436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne, 4 pumps , accumulators and zeniths.. someone got some deep pockets. :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2008, 09:02 PM~9616486
> *what size wheel is it?
> mayne, 4 pumps , accumulators and zeniths..  someone got some deep pockets.  :angry:
> *


12 1/4


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 5 2008, 12:44 PM~9614018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U talking to yourself again goofy?!? hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup mark


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 12:55 PM~9613736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2008, 08:58 PM~9616460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA IS DAT GOING ON


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=25413151


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 5 2008, 10:34 PM~9617935
> *LMFAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=25413151
> *


 :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :werd: :loco:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey RAGALAC how are you?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jan 5 2008, 10:42 PM~9617995
> *hey RAGALAC how are you?
> *


good just kickin it wat up wit you??


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Nothin much just got in from dinner down twn, bout to get ready to go out dancing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 5 2008, 11:09 PM~9617758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


olive garden?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2008, 01:14 AM~9618272
> *dunno, but hope ***** does it clean.. no half ass'n in '08
> :uh:
> olive garden?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHUT UP HO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 08:25 AM~9619756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHUT UP HO
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 07:51 PM~9624212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 08:51 PM~9624212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 6 2008, 09:58 PM~9624290
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

very nice primo when im ready for another car i need you to look in houston for one how much do g bodies go for down there ? i think my tia tencha might go to texas this month if so i will send them ds with her


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jan 6 2008, 10:20 PM~9624521
> *very nice primo when im ready for another car i need you to look in houston for one how much do g bodies go for down there ? i think my tia tencha might go to texas this month if so i will send them ds with her
> *


if she does, send them with her. homeboy is suppose to call you tomorrow. i've been to busy doing mechanical work on the cars to call you back.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

Got more Regals than the # of dimples on your rucas asscheeks
:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

selling 26'' wheels and tires, less than 500 miles on them, they'r 6 lug pattern, can't figure out how to pst pics in here :angry: so just give me a call 4 more info, paid 6500, i;m asking 3000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 10:48 PM~9624832
> *selling 26'' wheels and tires, less than 500 miles on them, they'r 6 lug pattern, can't figure out how to pst pics in here :angry:  so just give me a call 4 more info, paid 6500, i;m asking 3000
> *


nah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 09:48 PM~9624832
> *selling 26'' wheels and tires, less than 500 miles on them, they'r 6 lug pattern, can't figure out how to pst pics in here :angry:  so just give me a call 4 more info, paid 6500, i;m asking 3000
> *


steep


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 08:50 PM~9624859
> *nah
> *


this is 4 big ballerz only anywayzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 08:50 PM~9624859
> *nah
> *


this is 4 big ballerz only anywayzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my balls are big, but i aint no baller


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

word is, airline is packed right now, and mambos is dead, but according to everybody, it should b on 4 mambos next sunday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 11:00 PM~9624978
> *this is 4 big ballerz only anywayzzzz :biggrin:
> *


true, that's why i can't afford to live in the barrio. :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 6 2008, 11:03 PM~9625007
> *my balls are big, but i aint no baller
> *


I'm not a baller either, got my $ invested in a $160 g + home.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *mac2lac, switches4life*

what up???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2008, 10:25 PM~9625329
> *3 Members: cali rydah, mac2lac, switches4life
> 
> what up???
> *


just chillin....bout to lay it down....
what's up with you homie??......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 09:18 PM~9625211
> *true, that's why i can't afford to live in the barrio.  :tears:
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2008, 09:28 PM~9625359
> *just chillin....bout to lay it down....
> what's up with you homie??......
> *


chillin....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2008, 09:29 PM~9625375
> *chillin....
> *


sup fooo....

what up victor


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 11:29 PM~9625367
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2008, 09:30 PM~9625382
> *sup fooo....
> 
> what up victor
> *


whats up blacky??? did u finish tha mc that was at the shop??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 10:20 PM~9625253
> *I'm not a baller either, got my $ invested in a $160 g + home.
> *



MOST OF THESE PUTOS DON'T KNOW BOUT THAT.......</span> :biggrin: 
<span style=\'color:blue\'>QUE ONDA LATIN??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2008, 09:31 PM~9625397
> *whats up blacky??? did u finish tha mc that was at the shop??
> *


yea.. got the doors lines up.. and removed some rust..
but now its time to do a 2 dr caprice..

time to shut em up once again..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2008, 11:32 PM~9625411
> *MOST OF THESE PUTOS DON'T KNOW BOUT THAT.......</span> :biggrin:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>QUE ONDA LATIN??
> *


not much primo, looking to downsize my house to a 60 g canton so that i can spend more quality $ on expensive rims and thangz.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2008, 09:32 PM~9625422
> *yea.. got the doors lines up.. and removed some rust..
> but now its time to do a 2 dr caprice..
> 
> ...


 :0 who got a caprice or is it a caddy??? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 09:30 PM~9625385
> *
> *


got ur lowlow ready yet :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 11:35 PM~9625462
> *got ur lowlow ready yet :uh:
> *


no some chump never came by.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2008, 09:33 PM~9625437
> *:0  who got a caprice or is it a caddy???  :uh:
> *


los..
naw foo.. we was fuckin with you about the caddy.. but i think rob might be getting one


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2008, 09:32 PM~9625422
> *yea.. got the doors lines up.. and removed some rust..
> but now its time to do a 2 dr caprice..
> 
> ...


SHUT THEM HATERS DOWN HOMIE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 09:36 PM~9625494
> *SHUT THEM HATERS DOWN HOMIE
> *


we both will :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2008, 09:36 PM~9625481
> *los..
> naw foo.. we was fuckin with you about the caddy.. but i think rob might be getting one
> *


i know that stupid bitch...yall lucky i didnt miss work fuckin with yall... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 10:32 PM~9625424
> *not much primo, looking to downsize my house to a 60 g canton so that i can spend more quality $ on expensive rims and thangz.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
stop wasting money on them junk ass g-body's(as danny states)...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2008, 11:37 PM~9625512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> stop wasting money on them junk ass g-body's(as danny states)...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 09:35 PM~9625469
> *no some chump never came by.
> *


always depending on them fools uh? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 11:38 PM~9625531
> *always depending on them fools uh? :uh:
> *


no te enojas mija. :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 10:38 PM~9625531
> *always depending on them fools uh? :uh:
> *


que onda Big Balla Boiler???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2008, 09:37 PM~9625498
> *we both will :0
> *


specially on those that don't have shit and hate all day :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 11:40 PM~9625579
> *specially on those that don't have shit and hate all day :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: i'm a p0 messican :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2008, 09:39 PM~9625556
> *que onda Big Balla Boiler???
> *


no big baller either homie , just like a little of everything, what's up homie, anything going on overthere


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2008, 09:41 PM~9625598
> *:tears:  i'm a p0 messican  :tears:
> *


te quedo el saco punto com :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 PM~9625644
> *te quedo el saco punto com :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ya se dot mex


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 10:43 PM~9625614
> *no big baller either homie , just like a little of everything, what's up homie, anything going on overthere
> *



aqui nomas....trying to get better....been sick since new yrs.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2008, 11:46 PM~9625693
> *aqui nomas....trying to get better....been sick since new yrs.....
> *


ponte vics y un trago de tequila.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2008, 09:25 PM~9625329
> *3 Members: cali rydah, mac2lac, switches4life
> 
> what up???
> *


whats up cali, not many people at mambos today, but the word is , next sunday 4 sho


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

my hopper should be ready for some house calls SOON!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2008, 09:46 PM~9625693
> *aqui nomas....trying to get better....been sick since new yrs.....
> *


ponte a correr in the neighborhood, either u get better or worst


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 11:49 PM~9625736
> *whats up cali, not many people at mambos today, but the word is , next sunday 4 sho
> *


shit should be ready then.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2008, 09:37 PM~9625508
> *i know that stupid bitch...yall lucky i didnt miss work fuckin with yall... :biggrin:
> *


***** said work..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2008, 09:51 PM~9625809
> *my hopper should be ready for some house calls SOON!!!
> *


 :0 show ur list homie


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey darkness.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 11:54 PM~9625867
> *:0  show ur list homie
> *


dont worry u ll be the first one,






























































TO know when and where its going DOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 6 2008, 09:49 PM~9625736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: dont hate...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2008, 09:57 PM~9625918
> *dont worry u ll be the first one,
> TO know when and where its going DOWN!!! :biggrin:
> *


orale, I'LL B WITH THE CAM Y TODO EL CREW :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 12:01 AM~9625990
> *orale, I'LL B WITH THE CAM Y TODO EL CREW :biggrin:
> *


had u scared for a minute, :biggrin: Que no!!cool


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ANYONE GOT AN EXTRA SACO......SINGLE PUMP CLASS IS TO CROWDED


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 10:52 PM~9625837
> *ponte a correr in the neighborhood, either u get better or worst
> *


nombre buey....me quieres matar a la chingada...... :twak: :twak: :biggrin: ......estoy muy panson pa ese pedo.....i get a workout from playing boxing on my lil boy's Nintendo Wii..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Jan 6 2008, 09:55 PM~9625889
> *hey darkness.
> *


sup


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2008, 12:05 AM~9626044
> *ANYONE GOT AN EXTRA SACO......SINGLE PUMP CLASS IS TO CROWDED
> *


why u running SCARED!!! :0 U MUST HAVE ATE CHICKEN.. :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2008, 10:04 PM~9626031
> *had u scared for a minute, :biggrin: Que no!!cool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: , i am concern about a double pump that should b at mambos next week :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 12:07 AM~9626084
> *why u running SCARED!!! :0 U MUST HAVE ATE CHICKEN.. :cheesy:
> *


RUNNIN SCARED OF WHAT U PUT THE CADI TOGETHER ALREADY I DRIVE OVER THERE SUM TIME THIS WEEK


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

TOOK TO LONG !!!!OUT FOOL..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9626071
> *nombre buey....me quieres matar a la chingada...... :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin: ......estoy muy panson pa ese pedo.....i get a workout from playing boxing on my lil boy's Nintendo Wii..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey , it works 4 me , sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2008, 12:09 AM~9626114
> *RUNNIN SCARED OF WHAT U PUT THE CADI TOGETHER ALREADY I DRIVE OVER THERE SUM TIME THIS WEEK
> *


ALLWAYZ BEEN READY JUST LAYINLOW.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 10:05 PM~9626044
> *ANYONE GOT AN EXTRA SACO......SINGLE PUMP CLASS IS TO CROWDED
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 12:10 AM~9626152
> *ALLWAYZ BEEN READY JUST LAYINLOW.
> *


WELL PIC A DAY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 10:09 PM~9626114
> *RUNNIN SCARED OF WHAT U PUT THE CADI TOGETHER ALREADY I DRIVE OVER THERE SUM TIME THIS WEEK
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like some hoppin action next week??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

stop typing in spanish , i don't understand mojo


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 12:08 AM~9626111
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: , i am concern  about a double pump that should b at mambos next week :0
> *


DONT WORRY ILL HOP WITH U IF THERES NO DOUBLES OUT THERE, MY SINGLE DOES BETTER THAN ALOT OF DOUBLES ANYWAY. uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2008, 10:12 PM~9626189
> *looks like some hoppin action next week??
> *


4 sho :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 11:09 PM~9626114
> *RUNNIN SCARED OF WHAT U PUT THE CADI TOGETHER ALREADY I DRIVE OVER THERE SUM TIME THIS WEEK
> *


or you can soulja boy over there..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2008, 12:11 AM~9626166
> *WELL PIC A DAY
> *


JUST SAVE UR GAS HOMIE, BUT ITS UP TO U WHEN U WANNA GET BROKE OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2008, 10:13 PM~9626196
> *stop typing in spanish , i don't understand mojo
> *


callate pinche gordo,barril,botija, panson bola the grassa, :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2008, 10:13 PM~9626202
> *DONT WORRY ILL HOP WITH U IF THERES NO DOUBLES OUT THERE, MY SINGLE DOES BETTER THAN ALOT OF DOUBLES ANYWAY. uffin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 estas seguro? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 12:16 AM~9626236
> *JUST SAVE UR GAS HOMIE, BUT ITS UP TO U WHEN U WANNA GET BROKE OFF. :biggrin:
> *


DONT LET YA MOUTH WRITE CHECK YA RIDE CANT CASH


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 12:17 AM~9626248
> *callate pinche gordo,barril,botija,  panson bola the grassa,  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :barf: LMFAO...POBRESITO!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 11:17 PM~9626248
> *callate pinche gordo,barril,botija,  panson bola the grassa,  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2008, 10:16 PM~9626236
> *JUST SAVE UR GAS HOMIE, BUT ITS UP TO U WHEN U WANNA GET BROKE OFF. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 12:18 AM~9626261
> *:0  :0  :0  estas seguro? :biggrin:
> *


FUCK NO UR ON MY LIST TOOO!~!!FOR TALKING SHIT TO MY SHIT TALKING HOMIE.68PIMP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2008, 10:21 PM~9626301
> *FUCK NO UR ON MY LIST TOOO!~!!FOR TALKING SHIT TO MY SHIT TALKING HOMIE.68PIMP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 6 2008, 10:14 PM~9626206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2008, 12:18 AM~9626265
> *DONT LET YA MOUTH WRITE CHECK YA RIDE CANT CASH
> *


THEN ITS ON, JUST PROMISE ME ONE THING.....UR STILL GONNA BE MY HOMIE AFTER I BREAK U OFF...IF SO ITS ON


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 10:18 PM~9626265
> *DONT LET YA MOUTH WRITE CHECK YA RIDE CANT CASH
> *


YALL NEED TO SET IT UP 4 SUNDAY, LOTS OF COMP 4 YALL WILL B THERE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2008, 11:21 PM~9626301
> *FUCK NO UR ON MY LIST TOOO!~!!FOR TALKING SHIT TO MY SHIT TALKING HOMIE.68PIMP
> *


excuse me, its Devious now, gracias


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 10:25 PM~9626353
> *YALL NEED TO SET IT UP 4 SUNDAY, LOTS OF COMP 4 YALL WILL B THERE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 12:24 AM~9626346
> *THEN ITS ON, JUST PROMISE ME ONE THING.....UR STILL GONNA BE MY HOMIE AFTER I BREAK U OFF...IF SO ITS ON
> *


***** YOU KNOW WHATS UP........... IF I CANT SERV YA IM BRINGING BACK UP BUT IM ALMOST SHUR I GOT THIS........KISS THE GIRLS FOR ME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 11:27 PM~9626382
> ****** YOU KNOW WHATS UP........... IF I CANT SERV YA IM BRINGING BACK UP BUT IM ALMOST SHUR I GOT THIS........KISS THE GIRLS FOR ME
> *


no clue what he said :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 10:27 PM~9626382
> ****** YOU KNOW WHATS UP........... IF I CANT SERV YA IM BRINGING BACK UP BUT IM ALMOST SHUR I GOT THIS........KISS THE GIRLS FOR ME
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2008, 10:28 PM~9626394
> *no clue what he said  :dunno:
> *


from what i gathered if he loses he will lock his car up higher and try to get more inches.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2008, 10:26 PM~9626365
> *ITS GETTING HOT IN HERE!
> *


X2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 12:28 AM~9626394
> *no clue what he said  :dunno:
> *


DAS CUZ WE TALMBOUT SWITCHES.......STICK TO HOT POCKETS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2008, 10:30 PM~9626409
> *from what i gathered if he loses he will lock his car up higher and try to get more inches.. :biggrin:
> *


THINK HE MEANT , SMILE ALL DAY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 10:32 PM~9626429
> *THINK HE MEANT , SMILE ALL DAY
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 7 2008, 12:30 AM~9626409
> *from what i gathered if he loses he will lock his car up higher and try to get more inches.. :biggrin:
> *


NAW THATS IT FOR ME AFTER SUNDAY WIN ....LUZ.... OR DRAW..... ITS GOING TO THE SHOP FOR UPGRADES AND YOU GUYS CAN HAVE THIS HOPPIN SHIT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2008, 12:30 AM~9626417
> *DAS CUZ WE TALMBOUT SWITCHES.......STICK TO HOT POCKETS
> *


 :0 :0 UR WRONG SLIM


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 10:30 PM~9626417
> *DAS CUZ WE TALMBOUT SWITCHES.......STICK TO HOT POCKETS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OR POUNDER BURGERS :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 10:33 PM~9626443
> *NAW THATS IT FOR ME AFTER SUNDAY WIN ....LUZ.... OR DRAW..... ITS GOING TO THE SHOP FOR UPGRADES AND YOU GUYS CAN HAVE THIS HOPPIN SHIT
> *


well u should make sure u win so u can retire on top... :biggrin: 1-0 record...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 12:34 AM~9626447
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  UR WRONG SLIM
> *


LOL PORKCHOP


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2008, 12:27 AM~9626382
> ****** YOU KNOW WHATS UP........... IF I CANT SERV YA IM BRINGING BACK UP BUT IM ALMOST SHUR I GOT THIS........KISS THE GIRLS FOR ME
> *


GOTTA GIVE IT TO U SLIM, UR ONE DOWN ASS *****!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

real lowriding... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

OUT FOOLS CATCH YALL LATER.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9626071
> *nombre buey....me quieres matar a la chingada...... :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin: ......estoy muy panson pa ese pedo.....i get a workout from playing boxing on my lil boy's Nintendo Wii..... :biggrin:
> *


nintendo wii aint no bish...................mothafucka had me sore for bout 3 days after i played that shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 10:33 PM~9626443
> *NAW THATS IT FOR ME AFTER SUNDAY WIN ....LUZ.... OR DRAW..... ITS GOING TO THE SHOP FOR UPGRADES AND YOU GUYS CAN HAVE THIS HOPPIN SHIT
> *


NAH FOOL, U CAN'T LEAVE THIS HOPPING SHIT, U LIKE THIS HOPPING SHIT, WE ALL KNOW U


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 12:37 AM~9626478
> *GOTTA GIVE IT TO U SLIM, UR ONE DOWN ASS *****!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST TRYIN TO BE LIKE U MAN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 10:40 PM~9626506
> *NAH FOOL, U CAN'T LEAVE THIS HOPPING SHIT, U LIKE THIS HOPPING SHIT, WE ALL KNOW U
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2008, 10:38 PM~9626489
> *real lowriding... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 12:40 AM~9626506
> *NAH FOOL, U CAN'T LEAVE THIS HOPPING SHIT, U LIKE THIS HOPPING SHIT, WE ALL KNOW U
> *


YEA BUT THAT SHIT DONT LIKE MY CAR......CANT HAVE IT LOOKIN LIKE A BUCKET IN A FEW MONTHS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2008, 10:42 PM~9626532
> *YEA BUT THAT SHIT DONT LIKE MY CAR......CANT HAVE IT LOOKIN LIKE A BUCKET IN A FEW MONTHS
> *


TRUE THAT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 6 2008, 10:37 PM~9626465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you too.. fuckin arm was sore


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 4 2008, 08:15 PM~9609702
> *check out this website www.2girls1cup.com
> *



u a fool....u and one of them girls will make a match made in heaven :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 12:07 AM~9626084
> *why u running SCARED!!! :0 U MUST HAVE ATE CHICKEN.. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 10:01 AM~9629237
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE
> *


 :wave: top of the morning to you too!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 7 2008, 10:06 AM~9629255
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got jokes too :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 6 2008, 11:13 PM~9626196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man for real....and my lil boy plays that shit all day.....i can hear him yelling from his room......uuuuuhhhh KNOCKOUT!!!!! hahaha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 08:28 AM~9629355
> *cayate buey......
> :0
> man for real....and my lil boy plays that shit all day.....i can hear him yelling from his room......uuuuuhhhh KNOCKOUT!!!!! hahaha
> *


Hahahaha yea I be knockin them hoes out thinkin I'm in real life n shit doing da ali shuffle n shit................be like WAT ***** WAT GET UP BITCH!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 09:33 AM~9629369
> *Hahahaha yea I be knockin them hoes out thinkin I'm in real life n shit doing da ali shuffle n shit................be like WAT ***** WAT GET UP BITCH!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


that lil fool wrecked shop at my sister in laws house on GUITAR HERO......it was his first time ever playing it and he was whoopin everyone.... :biggrin: ...he just catches on quick and has skills.......he's only 6


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 08:35 AM~9629377
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that lil fool wrecked shop at my sister in laws house on GUITAR HERO......it was his first time ever playing it and he was whoopin everyone.... :biggrin: ...he just catches on quick and has skills.......he's only 6
> *


Yea my lil bro wanted guitar hero but we haven't left the sports one alone yet.............shit we even had slim at da houuse playion baseball n shit(except he too tall and sensors wouldn't reach well) lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

SUP :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 08:35 AM~9629372
> *lol
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhhh......danny might get jealous cuz u laughin at my jokes


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

my doggy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 10:21 AM~9629547
> *Shhhhhhhhhhhh......danny might get jealous cuz u laughin at my jokes
> *


hahaha!

danny is a fool.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*JAN 20TH
11AM-5PM
EVERYONE IS WELCOME........."WE MEAN EVERYONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 7 2008, 09:19 AM~9629529
> *SUP :0
> *


 :uh: mantra??? think they coulda use better "promotion" than that.......imo!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 7 2008, 10:30 AM~9629590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN US????? J/K DAWG, LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 7 2008, 10:30 AM~9629590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even the ricers? :cheesy:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:27 AM~9629573
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you just got it switched today???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 7 2008, 09:54 AM~9629707
> *even the ricers?  :cheesy:
> *


all rice....spanish,asian and cajun.... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whudup people...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 7 2008, 10:55 AM~9630034
> *whudup people...
> *


  wut up george


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats happening man.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 7 2008, 10:22 AM~9629553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excuse me, its Devious. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 7 2008, 11:27 AM~9629573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


marcustoms can fix it mabey.....give him a call


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

jb weld and duct tape will do trick


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 12:11 PM~9630157
> *excuse me, its Devious.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: devious is girly....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 12:16 PM~9630197
> *:uh: devious is girly....
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 12:17 PM~9630204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 11:16 AM~9630197
> *:uh: devious is freaky in bed......
> *


 :uh: get a room....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 01:14 PM~9630591
> *:uh: get a room....
> *


 :ugh: :nono: :buttkick: :barf: :banghead: 

you aint right. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 01:14 PM~9630591
> *:uh: get a room....
> *


well her bday coming up.. imma take hrny somewhere nice, like buffalo wild wings. then over to palace inn, even gonna spring for the jacuzzi room,maybe even pay for whole night!!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 10:44 AM~9629654
> *EVEN US????? J/K DAWG, LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 12:16 PM~9630602
> *:ugh:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :banghead:
> 
> you aint right. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: yea yea yea hny quit frontin baby porkchops pmed me da text messages u be sending him bout how u wana be drapped in hot wing sauce.........and let danny lick it off....... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 01:21 PM~9630647
> *well her bday coming up..  imma take hrny somewhere nice, like buffalo wild wings.  then over to palace inn, even gonna spring for the jacuzzi room,maybe even pay for whole night!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 12:39 PM~9630787
> *:biggrin: yea yea yea hny quit frontin baby porkchops pmed me da text messages u be sending him bout how u wana be drapped in hot wing sauce.........and let danny lick it off.......  :0
> *


 :uh: dam my bad hny just had a mental pic........I wouldn't wish dat type of harm on u.....so I take dat back lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 01:39 PM~9630787
> *:biggrin: yea yea yea hny quit frontin baby porkchops pmed me da text messages u be sending him bout how u wana be drapped in hot wing sauce.........and let danny lick it off.......  :0
> *


thats a fkin suicide mission! lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 01:49 PM~9630871
> *:uh: dam my bad hny just had a mental pic........I wouldn't wish dat type of harm on u.....so I take dat back lol
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 01:39 PM~9630787
> *:biggrin: yea yea yea hny quit frontin baby porkchops pmed me da text messages u be sending him bout how u wana be drapped in hot wing sauce.........and let danny lick it off.......  :0
> *


fatty wouldve ate the whole thing before he realized that there was a girl under all the sauce LOL.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 12:16 PM~9630197
> *:uh: devious is girly....
> *


x2 wahhhhh ha ha ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 7 2008, 01:18 PM~9631075
> *fatty wouldve ate the whole thing before he realized that there was a girl under all the sauce LOL.
> *


***** talkin bout "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a ............................OH SHIT ITS HNY!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:29 PM~9631157
> ****** talkin bout "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a ............................OH SHIT ITS HNY!!!!!!!!!!!"
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 7 2008, 10:10 AM~9629497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh man this shit had me rollin for real.......customer was lookin at me crazy....hahaha....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 02:41 PM~9631231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


whats the deal homie?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll real mature :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 02:46 PM~9631258
> *ya'll real mature  :uh:
> *


gettin the slight case of "pussyitess"?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

just got word that lrm has cancelled all texas shows for 08 (houston) ........this sucks.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:47 PM~9631265
> *just got word that lrm has cancelled all texas shows for 08 (houston) ........this sucks.....
> *


theres always screwfest


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jan 7 2008, 02:43 PM~9631245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ol' sensitive ass *****.......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 02:48 PM~9631267
> *theres always screwfest
> *


 :uh: .....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 01:48 PM~9630864
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hold up.. heres plan.. put you, about 100 wings, and hot sauce in the jacuzzi. and i'd take a video too. you'd be next youtube superstar.. mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:50 PM~9631281
> *:uh: .....
> *


mayne.. some "tour" this is suppose to be

2008 Lowrider Tour


2008 LOWRIDER TOUR SCHEDULE

Mar. 2 - Phoenix - Arizona Expo & State Fair


Mar. 30 - Tampa - Florida State Fairgrounds


Apr. 13 - San Bernardino - National Orange Show


June 29 - Denver - Denver Coliseum


Aug. 3 - Portland - Portland Expo Center


Oct. 12 - Las Vegas - Cashman Center


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 02:55 PM~9631312
> *mayne.. some "tour" this is suppose to be
> 
> 2008 Lowrider Tour
> ...


sucks cause texas has so many title contenders every year ...shit even the houston show was sold out last year...dont kno what they were thinkn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:50 PM~9631281
> *:uh: .....
> *


texas heatwave?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 01:55 PM~9631312
> *mayne.. some "tour" this is suppose to be
> 
> 2008 Lowrider Tour
> ...


DENVER HERE WE COME


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:02 PM~9631369
> *texas heatwave?
> *


too hot :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 03:02 PM~9631366
> *sucks cause texas has so many title contenders every year ...shit even the houston show was sold out last year...dont kno what they were thinkn
> *


entrys were sold out, but attendance wasn't that good. lows dont draw crowds like they use to. all those fraud azz people that use to be at the shows, have moved on to imports, dubs, etc etc. just my theory


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:29 PM~9631157
> ****** talkin bout "how many licks does it take to get to the center of a ............................OH SHIT ITS HNY!!!!!!!!!!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:04 PM~9631381
> *entrys were sold out, but attendance wasn't that good.  lows dont draw crowds like they use to.  all those fraud azz people that use to be at the shows, ahve moved on to imports, dubs, etc etc.    just my theory
> *


i agree ..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 03:03 PM~9631376
> *DENVER HERE WE COME
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:06 PM~9631396
> *:loco:
> *



fuck all that shit Im going to DENVER to get my shit, n talk to shit to LRM


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 02:48 PM~9631267
> *theres always screwfest
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 02:51 PM~9631287
> *hold up..    heres plan.. put you, about 100 wings, and hot sauce in the jacuzzi.  and i'd take a video too.    you'd be next youtube superstar..  mayne
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Jan 7 2008, 03:04 PM~9631380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: they just gonna take your entry fee and say thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 03:09 PM~9631420
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


not intersted? come on, deep down you know thats some kinky shyt, and got you thinkin. 

me, you, jacuzzi room + about 20 bottles of this..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 03:07 PM~9631404
> *fuck all that shit Im going to DENVER to get my shit, n talk to shit to LRM
> *


actually they the ones getn their shit cause u traveled all the way up there to pay them ur entry......  tonto :twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:15 PM~9631454
> *actually they the ones getn their shit cause u traveled all the way up there to pay them ur entry......  tonto :twak:
> *


You know why I want to go, so I have a real big decsion to make


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:12 PM~9631436
> *not intersted?    come on, deep down you know thats some kinky shyt, and got you thinkin.
> 
> me, you, jacuzzi room + about 20 bottles of this..
> ...


fk no fool. you trippin. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 03:18 PM~9631476
> *fk no fool. you trippin.  :uh:
> *


oh.. thats right.. it'll sting huh.. aight.. how about ranch dressing?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 7 2008, 03:16 PM~9631463
> *You know why I want to go, so I have a real big decsion to make
> *


i know..just messin wit u mijita :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FUCK IT. DONT WANT NO RUMORS. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOE RAY  

HE SAID THAT HOUSTON IS NOT OFF THE MAP YET........BUT ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD.

CANT FIND DECENT SPONSORS, AND ATTENDANCE WAS POOR IN 07

STILL LOOKING INTO A FEW OPTIONS. 

HE ALSO SAID THAT THERE ARE ONLY 6 FOR SURE SHOWS ON THE TOUR FOR 08.

IM NOT SURE IF HE WAS COUNTING VEGAS AS ONE OF THEM.



STRAIGHT FROM THE HORSES MOUTH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 02:02 PM~9631366
> *sucks cause texas has so many title contenders every year ...shit even the houston show was sold out last year...dont kno what they were thinkn
> *


ITS TIME FOR THE HLC AND ULA TO WORK TOGETHER ON DOING SOMETHING BIG IN JULY....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2008, 03:19 PM~9631490
> *FUCK IT.  DONT WANT NO RUMORS.  JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOE RAY
> 
> HE SAID THAT HOUSTON IS NOT OFF THE MAP YET........BUT ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD.
> ...


includes vegas. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i say fk the shows.. lets take back OUR STREETS in '08


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> FUCK IT.  DONT WANT NO RUMORS.  JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOE RAY
> 
> HE SAID THAT HOUSTON IS NOT OFF THE MAP YET........BUT ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 03:23 PM~9631513
> *
> dont kno how much pull he has on the tour but hope fully it goes through..
> *


fact that its not even mentioned as "pending" is bad sign, i think.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:12 PM~9631436
> *not intersted?    come on, deep down you know thats some kinky shyt, and got you thinkin.
> 
> me, you, jacuzzi room + about 20 bottles of this..
> ...


man, I wish I was a smooth talking 500lbs Mexican


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2008, 03:19 PM~9631490
> *FUCK IT.  DONT WANT NO RUMORS.  JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JOE RAY
> 
> HE SAID THAT HOUSTON IS NOT OFF THE MAP YET........BUT ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD.
> ...


ATTN. FROM SPECTATORS OR ENTRIES?
I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO HOUSTON AGAIN, I HAD FUN.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:12 PM~9631436
> *not intersted?    come on, deep down you know thats some kinky shyt, and got you thinkin.
> 
> me, you, jacuzzi room + about 20 bottles of this..
> ...


instant next day "hangover blacks"


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 7 2008, 03:32 PM~9631568
> *ATTN. FROM SPECTATORS OR ENTRIES?
> I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO HOUSTON AGAIN, I HAD FUN.
> *


from the spectators. said the show was sold out, and the quality was great. just everyone showing were the only ones at the show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 7 2008, 03:29 PM~9631554
> *man, I wish I was a smooth talking 500lbs Mexican
> *


I can only point the way, Grasshopper. You must walk the path yourself


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:36 PM~9631589
> *I can only point the way, Grasshopper. You must walk the path yourself
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 7 2008, 03:32 PM~9631568
> *ATTN. FROM SPECTATORS OR ENTRIES?
> I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO HOUSTON AGAIN, I HAD FUN.
> *


spectators. knew it was bad sign, when entrance for people with wrist bands was longer then regular entrance.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:23 PM~9631511
> *i say fk the shows..  lets take back OUR STREETS in '08
> *



what you gonna do? walk behind the cars or ride with someone who has a lowrider....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 03:39 PM~9631603
> *what you gonna do? walk behind the cars or ride with someone who has a lowrider....... :biggrin:
> *


if that what it takes you negative thinking ass *****! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 03:39 PM~9631603
> *what you gonna do? walk behind the cars or ride with someone who has a lowrider....... :biggrin:
> *


 ???????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:40 PM~9631613
> *if that what it takes you negative thinking ass *****!  :uh:
> *



you fkn swear your wobbly ass gonna get out and do something positive.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 03:43 PM~9631629
> *you fkn swear your wobbly ass gonna get out and do something positive.....
> *


define positive


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:44 PM~9631635
> *define positive
> *



just say what you supported that was positive......and i'm not talking about 2 for tuesday's or support hooka's or strippa's......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:18 PM~9631483
> *oh..  thats right.. it'll sting huh..  aight.. how about ranch dressing?
> *


sting...hahaha!! 

oh and i hate ranch dressing. :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 7 2008, 03:42 PM~9631622
> * ???????
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 03:43 PM~9631629
> *you fkn swear your wobbly ass gonna get out and do something positive.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i guess the wego tour and gold rush tour is left for tx


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HLC AND ULA SHOULD THROW A BIG PICNIC/CAR SHOW IN JULY!!!!!........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 02:51 PM~9631683
> *HLC AND ULA SHOULD THROW A BIG PICNIC/CAR SHOW IN JULY!!!!!........
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 03:51 PM~9631683
> *HLC AND ULA SHOULD THROW A BIG PICNIC/CAR SHOW IN JULY!!!!!........
> *


...........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 03:00 PM~9631729
> *...........
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:04 PM~9631381
> *entrys were sold out, but attendance wasn't that good.  lows dont draw crowds like they use to.  all those fraud azz people that use to be at the shows, have moved on to imports, dubs, etc etc.    just my theory
> *



you are correct


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 03:46 PM~9631643
> *just say what you supported that was positive......and i'm not talking about 2 for tuesday's or support hooka's or strippa's......
> *


lets clear things up. i dont waste money on strippas, i'm too cheap for that. i know fat brawds that come dance for me for free.. and i aint been to two-for-tuesdays in awhile.. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 04:11 PM~9631779
> *lets clear things up.  i dont waste money on strippas, i'm too cheap for that.   i know fat brawds that come dance for me for free..    and i aint been to two-for-tuesdays in awhile..  :angry:
> *


why would you admit that? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 7 2008, 03:46 PM~9631645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i say july 13th.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 7 2008, 04:12 PM~9631787
> *why would you admit that? :uh:
> *


nothing wrong with big gurls. shyt, you know some.. send em my way.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 04:14 PM~9631797
> *:uh:  swollow it monica.. dont spit
> *


***** youre just nasty! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 03:46 PM~9631645
> *sting...hahaha!!
> 
> oh and i hate ranch dressing. :barf:
> *


 :twak: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 04:11 PM~9631779
> *lets clear things up.  i dont waste money on strippas, i'm too cheap for that.  i know fat brawds that come dance for me for free..    and i aint been to two-for-tuesdays in awhile..  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you are a damn fool!!!! haha.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 7 2008, 04:18 PM~9631821
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


surprised you didn't suggest soy sauce .....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 04:17 PM~9631811
> ****** youre just nasty! :angry:
> *


naw, just bored.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone call lone star, and tell em to stop calling me to cry about LRM show.. i'm working.. can't answer phone.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 04:24 PM~9631868
> *naw, just bored.
> *


 :|


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 04:25 PM~9631876
> *someone call lone star, and tell em to stop calling me to cry about LRM show..  i'm working.. can't answer phone.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2008, 04:28 PM~9631895
> *:|
> *


ok ok. i'm little nasty.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2008, 10:03 PM~9625016
> *word is, airline is packed right now, and mambos is dead, but according to everybody, it should b on 4 mambos next sunday
> *


Mambos is going to be full of cops the only way to keep the cops away is rotate the location from week to week. Auto zone in south houston would be a better spot. Wait a few more weeks then go back to mambos.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 7 2008, 04:53 PM~9632121
> *Mambos is going to be full of cops the only way to keep the cops away is rotate the location from week to week. Auto zone in south houston would be a better spot. Wait a few more weeks then go back to mambos.
> *


but mambos is right by my crib. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i saw this shit coming infact i brought it up last nite. majestics cc posted they had 2000 cars at the new years picnic....the potential for clubs is endless, lowriders make lowrider magazine, they dont make us. thats the way i see it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lets start our own magazine.. we can call it Spokes n Juice :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2008, 05:01 PM~9632193
> *i saw this shit coming infact i brought it up last nite.  majestics cc posted they had 2000 cars at the new years picnic....the potential for clubs is endless, lowriders make lowrider magazine, they dont make us. thats the way i see it
> *


 :thumbsup: ...well put


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 06:05 PM~9632223
> *lets start our own magazine..  we can call it Spokes n Juice    :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2008, 04:01 PM~9632193
> *i saw this shit coming infact i brought it up last nite.  majestics cc posted they had 2000 cars at the new years picnic....the potential for clubs is endless, lowriders make lowrider magazine, they dont make us. thats the way i see it
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 03:14 PM~9631801
> *nothing wrong with big gurls.    shyt, you know some..  send em my way.
> *


fat hoes need love to


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

WELL THE WAY I SEE IT IS IT IS LRM FAULE BY TRYING TO SAVE MONEY BY TRYING TO BLOW UP THE SHOW ON 979 THE BOX CUZ AIRTIME IS CHEAPER THEN 1049 NOW KNOW AS PARTY 93.3 I MEAN COME ON 979 WILL GET THE CROWDS WITH BIG RIMS NOT LOW LOW THEY MESSED IT UP BY DOING THAT OR SHOULD I SAY BEING TIGHT ASSES IT TAKES MONEY TO MAKE MONEY BUT OH WELL WHAT HAPPENS HAPPENS


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i aint no snitch.. just saying ya'll fools need to chill.. this aint coo

HOUSTON -- A man was shot to death in what police say was a road rage incident. Right now, police have few clues and the victim's family is devastated. 
The man was killed early Sunday morning on Almeda-Genoa and Highway 288 south of downtown. 
The police tape and at least three stopped vehicles told little of the road rage incident investigators described. Something happened near the underpass involving several cars and at least a half dozen people. When it was over, a young man described by family members as 23-year-old Kenneth Wolridge lay dead of a gunshot wound. 
"I believe the individual was standing outside one of the vehicles when he was struck," said John Parker with HPD homicide.
Story continues belowAdvertisement

One family member says Wolridge was a passenger in an orange vehicle. Several witnesses stopped after the shooting and at least three vehicles will be dusted for finger prints. 
Witnesses say the vehicles were travelling eastbound on Almeda-Genoa. The shooting took place near the center median and then the suspects' vehicle began travelling northbound on highway 288.
"There's no identities regarding the suspects at this point," said Parker.
Dazed family members stood around all morning waiting for some explanation. None wanted to speak on camera about Kenneth except for his uncle. 
"Just because you seen an incident like this out here in our neighborhood, don't always assume the worst, that this was a bad person or whatever," said J.B. Adams, the victim's uncle. "Just the wrong place at the wrong time."
Why Wolridge was outside of his car remains unknown. But family members say he played baseball at Worthing high school years ago, had just earned his commercial driver's license and had begun a new job only two days ago.
The young man lived with his mother. His father drowned two years ago. And according to family, Wolridge had been trying to pull himself through a rough period in his life. 
"He was a good kid," said Adams. "Lives close by. And the family is very close-knit."
Investigators say the shooter was driving a white *Chevy Caprice with spoked wheels. *They're looking for it right now. They're also looking for two other cars that were involved.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wasnt a lowrider


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

A man died early Sunday morning after being fatally shot during an altercation on a south Houston freeway, police said. 

Kenneth Ray Wolridge, 23, was driving on Texas 288 at Almeda Genoa around 1:15 a.m. when his car was hit by one of three vehicles that police said were weaving in and out of traffic and taking up the road, swerving from lane to lane, not allowing other vehicles to pass. 

Wolridge left his vehicle to examine the damage and was shot several times with a semi-automatic pistol. He died at the scene. 

Police are looking for a white 1990s Chevrolet Caprice with tinted windows, chrome Roman Chariot spoke wheels and possible front-end damage. 

Another vehicle involved in the incident was described by witnesses as a blue 1990s-model Buick Roadmaster or Cadillac Deville, also with chrome Roman Chariot spoke wheels and at least one wheel mounted on the trunk area. 

The vehicle has a pop-trunk and blue neon lights inside the trunk, which may read, "I hold my own." The vehicle will have front-end and left front quarter panel damage, police said. 

The third vehicle, described as a red 1990s-model Buick Roadmaster or Cadillac Deville, also had chrome Roman Chariot spoke wheels and at least one wheel mounted on the trunk. Witnesses said there was a red neon light coming from the inside of the trunk. 

Anyone with information regarding the identity of the suspect or the location of the wanted vehicles is urged to contact the HPD homicide division at 713-308-3600 or Crime Stoppers at 713-222-8477 (TIPS).


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SEEMS TO ME LIKE HE WAS TRYIN TO GET A ***** FO THEY POKERS


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 06:05 PM~9632655
> *i aint no snitch.. just saying ya'll fools need to chill..  this aint coo
> 
> HOUSTON -- A man was shot to death in what police say was a road rage incident. Right now, police have few clues and the victim's family is devastated.
> ...


The guy who got killed was a city employee he just stared last monday. They said it was three slabs swangin and one hit the car he was in when they stopped to look at the damage one of the punks in the slabs shot him. Thats fucked up we have had three city employees die in the past few days.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 05:13 PM~9632736
> *A man died early Sunday morning after being fatally shot during an altercation on a south Houston freeway, police said.
> 
> Kenneth Ray Wolridge, 23, was driving on Texas 288 at Almeda Genoa around 1:15 a.m. when his car was hit by one of three vehicles that police said were weaving in and out of traffic and taking up the road, swerving from lane to lane, not allowing other vehicles to pass.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 06:13 PM~9632736
> *A man died early Sunday morning after being fatally shot during an altercation on a south Houston freeway, police said.
> 
> Kenneth Ray Wolridge, 23, was driving on Texas 288 at Almeda Genoa around 1:15 a.m. when his car was hit by one of three vehicles that police said were weaving in and out of traffic and taking up the road, swerving from lane to lane, not allowing other vehicles to pass.
> ...


yeah..lets go commit some crimes in cars that nobody will notice :loco:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jan 7 2008, 04:30 PM~9632421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 06:21 PM~9632807
> *you wanna sell you supremes on that 4 doo
> 
> damn
> *


there all scratched and rusty


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 06:21 PM~9632807
> *you wanna sell you supremes on that 4 doo
> 
> damn
> *


Thats why I don't leave home with out at least 1 :guns: :guns: If I go down I am taking as many of them with me as I can.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 05:22 PM~9632821
> *there all scratched and rusty
> *


how rusty..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 06:33 PM~9632928
> *how rusty..
> *


not that bud but they are curbed checked


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 06:21 PM~9632807
> *you wanna sell you supremes on that 4 doo
> 
> damn
> *


hit up Slo he got some supremes... dunno if he sellin tho.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2008, 05:57 PM~9633199
> *hit up Slo he got some supremes... dunno if he sellin tho.
> *


find out how much.. my homie wants some


----------



## 64RiDiN' (Aug 8, 2007)

SUP GUYS ANY ONE KNOW OF SOMEONE SELLIN A 64 OR 63 IMPALA AROUND THE H-TOWN AREA.?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64RiDiN'_@Jan 7 2008, 07:04 PM~9633267
> *SUP GUYS ANY ONE KNOW  OF SOMEONE SELLIN A 64 OR 63 IMPALA  AROUND THE H-TOWN AREA.?
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64RiDiN'_@Jan 7 2008, 07:04 PM~9633267
> *SUP GUYS ANY ONE KNOW  OF SOMEONE SELLIN A 64 OR 63 IMPALA  AROUND THE H-TOWN AREA.?
> *


there is a 63 for 4,500(i think) on craigslist



ans yes its a 2 door


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard they was swangin and bangin and swung too hard on boyz


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

QUOTE(mac2lac @ Jan 7 2008, 03:51 PM) 
HLC AND ULA SHOULD THROW A BIG PICNIC/CAR SHOW IN JULY!!!!!........ 

 x2!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 07:13 PM~9633327
> *there is a 63 for 4,500(i think) on craigslist
> ans yes its a 2 door
> *


maybe you should buy it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 08:02 PM~9633761
> *maybe you should buy it.
> *


no money


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 08:03 PM~9633772
> *no money
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 09:03 PM~9633772
> *no money
> *


CALLING YOUR MOMS AND ASKING HER WHAT SHE'S DOING WITH THE CHILDSUPPORT $$


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2008, 08:16 PM~9633878
> *CALLING YOUR MOMS AND ASKING HER WHAT SHE'S DOING WITH THE CHILDSUPPORT $$
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 09:17 PM~9633884
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2008, 08:16 PM~9633878
> *CALLING YOUR MOMS AND ASKING HER WHAT SHE'S DOING WITH THE CHILDSUPPORT $$
> *


lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 02:51 PM~9631683
> *HLC AND ULA SHOULD THROW A BIG PICNIC/CAR SHOW IN JULY!!!!!........
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jan 7 2008, 08:03 PM~9633772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i aint paying shyt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 08:48 PM~9634168
> *heard  :uh:
> 
> *



im taking donations :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2008, 04:23 PM~9631864
> *surprised you didn't suggest soy sauce .....
> *


sweet and sour :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 08:58 PM~9634292
> *im taking donations  :uh:
> *


suprised you waited until now, after messing around with that rusty azz 4 door you working on.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 04:29 PM~9631916
> *ok ok. i'm  little nasty.
> *


 :ugh:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 7 2008, 09:00 PM~9634316
> *:ugh:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wasn't that funny


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 09:02 PM~9634341
> *wasn't that funny
> *


I said "WAAAAH HA HA" :angry:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

alright,now im only asking for $150 for these,i just want to get rid of them asap.msrp is 199ea. but at some places you can get em cheaper,but not as cheap as this,so someone please buy em already.

2 12'' alpine type-r dual 4 ohm(swr1242d)only used for about a month if that,no shipping only local in Houston,Tx. or immediate surrounding areas $200 non negotiable,i still have the boxes to them.they were run off a crucnch gp1100.2 in a pre-fab slotted box and they were loud even though they were a bit under powered and in a cheap box.

email me at: [email protected]


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 09:00 PM~9634313
> *suprised you waited until now, after messing around with that rusty azz 4 door you working on.
> *



found more rust


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 08:07 PM~9634411
> *found more rust
> *


ha ha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 09:07 PM~9634411
> *found more rust
> *


paint over it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 09:24 PM~9634596
> *paint over it
> *


so that the 1" bondo could fall off again


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 09:25 PM~9634607
> *so that the 1" bondo could fall off again
> *


yeah


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 09:07 PM~9634411
> *found more rust
> *


damn fo' do'


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 09:25 PM~9634614
> *yeah
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 08:40 PM~9634824
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 08:49 PM~9634963
> *:uh:
> *


whats up vato loco


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HOUSTON SOCIETY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 08:50 PM~9634996
> *whats up vato loco
> *


whats up


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up peeps?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 08:50 PM~9634996
> *whats up vato loco
> *


wassapening vic????????????? was going down this weekend???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HOUSTON SOCIETY, WAT UP JOE!!!!SO U DOWN TO THROW DOWN SOME SILVERLEAF ON MY CUTTLASS?? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 08:57 PM~9635091
> *whats up
> *


is HOUSTON STYLES, going to mambos this sunday?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 7 2008, 08:58 PM~9635111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will be there..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:14 PM~9635349
> *HOUSTON SOCIETY, WAT UP JOE!!!!SO U DOWN TO THROW DOWN SOME SILVERLEAF ON MY CUTTLASS?? :biggrin:
> *


speaking of leaf.. i need to order some tommorow


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 10:40 PM~9634824
> *
> *


SO U READY FOR SUNDAY? I GOT SOMETHING FOR U TOO!!!! U BETTER CHARGE UR BATT. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 09:52 PM~9635016
> *HOUSTON SOCIETY
> *


 :loco:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 11:16 PM~9635377
> *speaking of leaf.. i need to order some tommorow
> *


 :thumbsup: I SEE U GETTING DOWN..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:14 PM~9635349
> *HOUSTON SOCIETY, WAT UP JOE!!!!SO U DOWN TO THROW DOWN SOME SILVERLEAF ON MY CUTTLASS?? :biggrin:
> *


and tell joe to tell big brown to take his cutty to mambos, OR, i'm going to do a HOUSECALL on him


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 10:15 PM~9635358
> *is HOUSTON STYLES, going to mambos this sunday?
> *


 i sure that we will be, we will bring it up at the meeting this saturday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 09:16 PM~9635377
> *speaking of leaf.. i need to order some tommorow
> *


a sic i got that shit taken care of blacky so ill get at ya next time.............


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

FUCKIN FULL HOUSE!!!!!!!!UP IN THIS BITCH... :thumbsup: IF ONLY THE STREETZ LOOK LIKE THIS.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:16 PM~9635385
> *SO U READY FOR SUNDAY? I GOT SOMETHING FOR U TOO!!!! U BETTER CHARGE UR BATT. :0
> *


 :0 I STAY READY,


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

double post :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 11:18 PM~9635405
> *and tell joe to tell big brown to take his cutty to mambos, OR, i'm going to do a HOUSECALL on him
> *


HELL YEAH, THAT SUONDS GOOD..ILL LET HIM KNOW


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:19 PM~9635428
> *FUCKIN FULL HOUSE!!!!!!!!UP IN THIS BITCH... :thumbsup: IF ONLY THE STREETZ LOOK LIKE THIS.
> *


nope.........................layitlow is houstons way of ridin...............thought u knew tony??????????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:30 AM~9629590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 11:22 PM~9635475
> *nope.........................layitlow is houstons way of ridin...............thought u knew tony??????????
> *


SAD BUT TRUE! AT LEAST I WONT GET A TICKET RIDIN THRU LIL, OR GO TO JAIL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 7 2008, 09:18 PM~9635403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch!...
i didnt want to paint yo shit anyways


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:24 PM~9635502
> *SAD BUT TRUE! AT LEAST I WONT GET A TICKET RIDIN THRU LIL, OR GO TO JAIL
> *


 :biggrin: ..i remember that in 05


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 7 2008, 11:24 PM~9635498
> *
> *


 LOCOS BE THERE, THATS BY MY HOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:14 PM~9635349
> *HOUSTON SOCIETY, WAT UP JOE!!!!SO U DOWN TO THROW DOWN SOME SILVERLEAF ON MY CUTTLASS?? :biggrin:
> *


 U KNOW WUZ UP,BRING IT ON,I NEED 2 REGULATE THEM FOOLS OUT THERE ON DA LEAF


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:24 PM~9635502
> *SAD BUT TRUE! AT LEAST I WONT GET A TICKET RIDIN THRU LIL, OR GO TO JAIL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:24 PM~9635502
> *SAD BUT TRUE! AT LEAST I WONT GET A TICKET RIDIN THRU LIL, OR GO TO JAIL
> *


BUT U CAN GET BANNED THO FOR EXCESSIVE LOWRIDER TALK................... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

12 Members: switches4life, HOUSTON SOCIETY, h-town team 84 caddy, DISTURBED, BAYTOWNSLC, cali rydah, RA-RA, RAGALAC, Lord Goofy, sic713, Mr.Teardrop, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


mayne, full house..and no drama.


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:22 PM~9635470
> *HELL YEAH, THAT SUONDS GOOD..ILL LET HIM KNOW
> *


 SHIT HOMIE,IAM A PAINTER NOT A MESSENGER.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jan 7 2008, 10:26 PM~9635553
> *U KNOW WUZ UP,BRING IT ON,I NEED 2 REGULATE THEM FOOLS OUT THERE ON DA LEAF
> *


 :0 ......no new pics?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 09:25 PM~9635527
> *4 show
> bitch!...
> i didnt want to paint yo shit anyways
> *


I AINT WANT YA TO LEAVE SOUL GLO DRIPSON MY SHIT BISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 7 2008, 11:25 PM~9635529
> *:biggrin: ..i remember that in 05
> *


YEAH I REMEMBER TOO....OH WELL ITS ALL GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUP FOLX


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jan 7 2008, 10:29 PM~9635592
> *SHIT HOMIE,IAM A PAINTER NOT A MESSENGER.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 10:28 PM~9635578
> *12 Members: switches4life, HOUSTON SOCIETY, h-town team 84 caddy, DISTURBED, BAYTOWNSLC, cali rydah, RA-RA, RAGALAC, Lord Goofy, sic713, Mr.Teardrop, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> mayne, full house..and no drama.
> *


well now that u are here im sure that there will be...lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jan 7 2008, 11:29 PM~9635592
> *SHIT HOMIE,IAM A PAINTER NOT A MESSENGER.
> *


I MENT BIG BROWN.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jan 7 2008, 09:29 PM~9635592
> *SHIT HOMIE,IAM A PAINTER NOT A MESSENGER.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:well, just in case u see him, he is in yalls club right?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jan 7 2008, 11:29 PM~9635592
> *SHIT HOMIE,IAM A PAINTER NOT A MESSENGER.
> *


I MENT BIG BROWN.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 09:29 PM~9635604
> *I AINT WANT YA TO LEAVE SOUL GLO DRIPSON MY SHIT BISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2008, 09:29 PM~9635601
> *:0 ......no new pics?
> *


 NOT YET,DOING A COUPLE OF COMPLETES,ALMOST DONE THO


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jan 7 2008, 10:32 PM~9635636
> *NOT YET,DOING A COUPLE OF COMPLETES,ALMOST DONE THO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 7 2008, 09:32 PM~9635628
> *I MENT BIG BROWN.
> *


I MENT VICTOR


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2008, 10:29 PM~9635604
> *I AINT WANT YA TO LEAVE SOUL GLO DRIPSON MY SHIT BISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 09:17 PM~9635400
> *:loco:
> *


HOUSTON SOCIETY!! HOMIES


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jan 7 2008, 11:34 PM~9635652
> *I MENT VICTOR
> *


OK!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oooooooooo gallo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jan 7 2008, 09:34 PM~9635652
> *I MENT VICTOR
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED+Jan 7 2008, 10:30 PM~9635614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf. foul.. it aint a bicycle fool. shoulda left it alone. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats not my car idiot..
i found that pic..

im not doing no stupid caddy light on my shit..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 10:51 PM~9635925
> *thats not my car idiot..
> i found that pic..
> 
> ...


good. glad to hear it, i was about to take you out of my fav 5 if you had pulled that shit.. and off my myspace.. cause no friend of mine would make an ElCorado


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2008, 09:52 PM~9635942
> *good.  glad to hear it, i was about to take you out of my fav 5 if you had pulled that shit.. and off my myspace..  cause no friend of mine would make an ElCorado
> *


naw.. im keeping my body stock.. shave a few things here and there.. mold a couple of things.. but im not puttin any cadillac parts on it..
unless its suspension wise :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 11:55 PM~9635985
> *naw.. im keeping my body stock.. shave a few things here and there.. mold a couple of things.. but im not puttin any cadillac parts on it..
> unless its suspension wise :0
> *


when you going to start the ride foo!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 7 2008, 09:57 PM~9636012
> *when you going to start the ride foo!!!
> *


start what ride.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 12:00 AM~9636058
> *start what ride.
> *


da monte


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 7 2008, 10:07 PM~9636144
> *da monte
> *


yo gotta wait till next week


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iphoQ-wt3HI
THIS FUCKN DUDE HERE...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 7 2008, 09:25 PM~9634607
> *so that the 1" bondo could fall off again
> *


my homie will buy the front clip......  


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2008, 10:18 PM~9635405
> *and tell joe to tell big brown to take his cutty to mambos, OR, i'm going to do a HOUSECALL on him
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 10:00 PM~9636058
> *start what ride.
> *



sup :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 8 2008, 12:33 PM~9639485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


legends butt nekked? :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2008, 12:00 PM~9639678
> *hi sheila
> legends butt nekked?  :0
> *


Hi how are you?!?!? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 8 2008, 01:02 PM~9639692
> *Hi how are you?!?!?  :0
> *


i'm pretty good snowflake. but i can show you better then i can tell you.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

someone sent me this pic of darkness and his white hoes..... :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 02:36 PM~9639911
> *someone sent me this pic of darkness and his white hoes..... :0
> 
> 
> ...


is that *Disturbed* back there talking bout *next*!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 12:51 PM~9639998
> *is that disturbed back there talking bout next!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 8 2008, 11:34 AM~9639486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me and Ms. Dani will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 8 2008, 11:33 AM~9639485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. thats fucked.. looked like me too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 01:05 PM~9640104
> *sup
> 
> damn.. thats fucked.. looked like me too
> *


:biggrin: gotcha bitch!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 01:36 PM~9639911
> *someone sent me this pic of darkness and his white hoes..... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Jan 8 2008, 01:57 PM~9640044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't play it off, that is you :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 02:06 PM~9640110
> *:biggrin: gotcha bitch!!!!!!
> *


got em good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2008, 01:26 PM~9640259
> *got em good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

sup :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 03:42 PM~9640339
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2008, 01:25 PM~9640248
> *
> don't play it off, that is you    :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 8 2008, 03:48 PM~9640372
> *sup :biggrin:
> *


do you really want me to tell you whats up after i just seen that pic of you?

i think you know what just went up  :thumbsup: and it wasn't just my thumb either! :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RA-RA, *McHam*, _Shiela_

what up Hamcheezy


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 8 2008, 12:34 PM~9639486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy is a little pale to confuse him with darkness. Maybe after a long cloudy winter with no sun I guess :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 01:52 PM~9640401
> *do you really want me to tell you whats up after i just seen that pic of you?
> 
> i think you know what just went up   :thumbsup: and it wasn't just my thumb either! :0
> *


u will never get her to the shop with those cheesy ass lines... :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 03:00 PM~9640469
> *u will never get her to the shop with those cheesy ass lines... :uh:
> *


 :0  I can think of better places than a shop...hmmm  


jk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2008, 02:04 PM~9640507
> *:0    I can think of better places than a shop...hmmm
> jk
> *


the shop is his best bet bcuz there will be other people around and she will feel safe..lol...him and her alone will never happen... :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 01:53 PM~9640412
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RA-RA, McHam, _Shiela_
> 
> ...


what up playa!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jan 8 2008, 04:07 PM~9640528
> *what up playa!
> 
> *


JUST HERE HOMIE TRYING TO FIGHT OFF THE *HATERS* (*CALI RYDAH*)N(*DUALHEX02*) IN THIS TOPIC...BUT I'M NOT TRYING TO SAY NO NAMES OR ANYTHING! THEY TRIPPIN ON *ME* AND *MY BOO COCHINA*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 02:12 PM~9640571
> *JUST HERE HOMIE TRYING TO FIGHT OFF THE HATERS (CALI RYDAH)N(DUALHEX02) IN THIS TOPIC...BUT I'M NOT TRYING TO SAY NO NAMES OR ANYTHING! THEY TRIPPIN ON ME AND MY BOO COCHINA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 04:07 PM~9640526
> *the shop is his best bet bcuz there will be other people around and she will feel safe..lol...him and her alone will never happen... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YOU IS A HATER FOR REAL! YOU ARE FROM THE LAND OF HATERNATION!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 02:15 PM~9640592
> *:uh: YOU IS A HATER FOR REAL! YOU ARE FROM THE LAND OF HATERNATION!
> *


so are u... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 04:18 PM~9640614
> *so are u... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: THATS YOU AND YOUR JETEYE FRIEND OVER THERE!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 02:24 PM~9640660
> *:nono: THATS YOU AND YOUR JETEYE FRIEND OVER THERE!
> *


 :uh: never....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 04:25 PM~9640670
> *:uh: never....
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 02:45 PM~9640814
> *:yessad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 04:46 PM~9640817
> *:uh:
> *



:guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 02:54 PM~9640868
> *:guns:
> *


i dont believe you... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 03:12 PM~9640571
> *JUST HERE HOMIE TRYING TO FIGHT OFF THE HATERS (CALI RYDAH)N(DUALHEX02) IN THIS TOPIC...BUT I'M NOT TRYING TO SAY NO NAMES OR ANYTHING! THEY TRIPPIN ON ME AND MY BOO COCHINA
> *


HAHA me a hater?!?! hahah my opinion shouldnt even matter!! hahah I aint hatin. hechale ganas con la ruca esa.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2008, 02:58 PM~9640906
> *HAHA me a hater?!?! hahah my opinion shouldnt even matter!! hahah I aint hatin. hechale ganas con la ruca esa.... :biggrin:
> *


yea what he said... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

at first I thought it said ojete...then I paid closer attention and saw it says jeteye. Is that supposed to be like Jedi from the intergalatic battle movies??? Cause I am more of a horror movie fan. :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2008, 05:00 PM~9640919
> *at first I thought it said ojete...then I paid closer attention and saw it says jeteye.  Is that supposed to be like Jedi from the intergalatic battle movies??? Cause I am more of a horror movie fan. :biggrin:
> *


YEA I PUT JETEYE BECAUSE GOOFY IS A ******! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 03:09 PM~9640975
> *YEA I PUT JETEYE BECAUSE GOOFY IS A ******!  :biggrin:
> *


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 05:12 PM~9640992
> *thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


WHY YOU GOT TO HAVE A BLACK FINGER IN YOUR AVATAR?
NOW THATS RACIST! YOUR NOT EVEN BLACK YOUR JUST DARK! YOUR LIKE A SUN TAN GONE BAD WITH A FROW.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

trippin today


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2008, 05:26 PM~9641091
> *trippin today
> *


YOU TRIPPIN OVER HOT POCKET'S HOMIE!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 04:28 PM~9641105
> *YOU TRIPPIN OVER HOT POCKET'S HOMIE!!
> *


thats my point right there, all this negativity needs to stop.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 03:24 PM~9641072
> *WHY YOU GOT TO HAVE A BLACK FINGER IN YOUR AVATAR?
> NOW THATS RACIST! YOUR NOT EVEN BLACK YOUR JUST DARK! YOUR LIKE A SUN TAN  GONE BAD WITH A FROW.... :biggrin:
> *


and u are still a mystery to me..one day u are red, then white, then brown...


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 04:24 PM~9641072
> *WHY YOU GOT TO HAVE A BLACK FINGER IN YOUR AVATAR?
> NOW THATS RACIST! YOUR NOT EVEN BLACK YOUR JUST DARK! YOUR LIKE A SUN TAN  GONE BAD WITH A FROW.... :biggrin:
> *


now thats racist!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 8 2008, 05:30 PM~9641127
> *now thats racist!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 05:31 PM~9641139
> *:biggrin:
> *


C ME AND MY HOMIE CANT EVEN PLAY BECAUSE TO MANY CHEERLEADER'S WANT TO START CHEERING!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 03:33 PM~9641158
> *C ME AND MY HOMIE CANT EVEN PLAY BECAUSE TO MANY CHEERLEADER'S WANT TO START CHEERING!
> *


once again that sounds gay... :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 04:33 PM~9641158
> *C ME AND MY HOMIE CANT EVEN PLAY BECAUSE TO MANY CHEERLEADER'S WANT TO START CHEERING!
> *


wasnt trying to interrupt anything you guys had going on.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mas triste.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 04:32 PM~9641143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn the smiley looks mentally retarded and is abnormal wit 6 fingers.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 8 2008, 03:36 PM~9641183
> *damn the smiley looks mentally retarded and is abnormal wit 6 fingers.....
> *


yea just like you... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 04:37 PM~9641187
> *yea just like you... :biggrin:
> *


sorry u got me confused with ur homie that likes to play wit u......lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 8 2008, 03:39 PM~9641203
> *sorry u got me confused with ur homie that likes to play wit u......lol
> *


lets not talk i already know u and darkness are butt bandits... :0


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 04:39 PM~9641205
> *lets not talk i already know u and darkness are butt bandits... :0
> *


sorry, u have been misinformed.....
so how is the real estate business going?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 8 2008, 03:44 PM~9641237
> *sorry, u have been misinformed.....
> so how is the real estate business going?
> *


well... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 8 2008, 03:09 PM~9640975
> *YEA I PUT JETEYE BECAUSE GOOFY IS A ******!  :biggrin:
> *


who u callin a ****** ..you fruit picker..lol :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 8 2008, 04:03 PM~9641371
> *who u callin a ****** ..you fruit picker..lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 04:06 PM~9641397
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 8 2008, 04:37 PM~9641577
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 04:42 PM~9641614
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


sup homie whats good?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 8 2008, 04:54 PM~9641707
> *sup homie whats good?
> *


nuttin much..wats good wit u???


----------



## Finest Few (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2008, 06:52 AM~9637973
> *up for sale, 4 used accumulators. need to be cleaned up and painted or chromed.  dont know if they are filled or not.  i got them on a trade. what u see is what u get . $125 shipped for all 4. or i can break them down in pairs, $80 a pair. buy all 4 and save money.  paypal is accepted
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2008, 09:43 PM~9635806
> *oooooooooo gallo
> 
> 
> ...


hey who is dat?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 02:36 PM~9639911
> *someone sent me this pic of darkness and his white hoes..... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2008, 07:28 PM~9642531
> *
> *


u still need that part?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 08:19 PM~9643623
> *
> *


schedule looking good 4 sunday homie,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2008, 08:25 PM~9643685
> *schedule looking good 4 sunday homie,
> *


slim was tellin me about some place on highway 6 where they got permission to chill...dont know i will be wherever the hop is... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2008, 08:26 PM~9643698
> *slim was tellin me about some place on highway 6 where they got permission to chill...dont know i will be wherever the hop is... :biggrin:
> *


80% of riderz don't want to drive too far :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2008, 08:36 PM~9643817
> *80% of riderz don't want to drive too far :uh:
> *


GOTA THINK ABOUT WATS FAR FOR EVERYBODY?????????? MAMBOS IS FAR FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE BUT WE STILL GO THO GOTA DO IT IN MORE THAN ONE SIDE OF TOWN BETTER FOR EVERYBODY AND BETTER WAY TO KEEP THE HOLICE FROM FIGURING US OUT THAT EASY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so wuts far? back in the day, i seem to remember people from all over htown comin down to richmond.

i guess ****** jus lazy to drive nowadays....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 08:40 PM~9643861
> *GOTA THINK ABOUT WATS FAR FOR EVERYBODY?????????? MAMBOS IS FAR FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE BUT WE STILL GO THO GOTA DO IT IN MORE THAN ONE SIDE OF TOWN BETTER FOR EVERYBODY AND BETTER WAY TO KEEP THE HOLICE FROM FIGURING US OUT THAT EASY
> *


im down to drive where ever.. i aint trippin.. at 1st i was cause my car was a gas guzzler.. but now it aint so lets do this chi chi chia!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 08:41 PM~9643882
> *im down to drive where ever.. i aint trippin.. at 1st i was cause my car was a gas guzzler.. but now it aint so lets do this chi chi chia!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

im ready for some hopping action :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 8 2008, 08:41 PM~9643876
> *so wuts far?  back in the day, i seem to remember people from all over htown comin down to richmond.
> 
> i guess ****** jus lazy to drive nowadays....
> *



look whos talking? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 08:40 PM~9643861
> *GOTA THINK ABOUT WATS FAR FOR EVERYBODY?????????? MAMBOS IS FAR FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE BUT WE STILL GO THO GOTA DO IT IN MORE THAN ONE SIDE OF TOWN BETTER FOR EVERYBODY AND BETTER WAY TO KEEP THE HOLICE FROM FIGURING US OUT THAT EASY
> *


X2 TRUE THAT, AGREED


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 08:41 PM~9643882
> *im down to drive where ever.. i aint trippin.. at 1st i was cause my car was a gas guzzler.. but now it aint so lets do this chi chi chia!
> *


chi chi chia?? wtf?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2008, 08:54 PM~9644042
> *chi chi chia?? wtf?
> *


too much paint sniffin got sic sneazing even when he types


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2008, 08:54 PM~9644042
> *chi chi chia?? wtf?
> *


show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!.





hol up vic looks like u trying to prove a point there hu??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 08:56 PM~9644073
> *too much paint sniffin got sic sneazing even when he types
> *


probly :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 08:57 PM~9644087
> *show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!.
> hol up vic looks like u trying to prove a point there hu??
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 8 2008, 08:44 PM~9643911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. i dont sniff like you..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 09:03 PM~9644164
> *:uh:
> chia pet..
> devious post the pic
> ...


shut it blacky!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 09:05 PM~9644185
> *shut it blacky!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


i know you are but what am i


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 09:08 PM~9644210
> *i know you are but what am i
> *


REAL MATURE REAL MATURE........................... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 09:40 PM~9643861
> *GOTA THINK ABOUT WATS FAR FOR EVERYBODY?????????? MAMBOS IS FAR FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE BUT WE STILL GO THO GOTA DO IT IN MORE THAN ONE SIDE OF TOWN BETTER FOR EVERYBODY AND BETTER WAY TO KEEP THE HOLICE FROM FIGURING US OUT THAT EASY
> *


i know.. lets go by irvington.. near the taco stand.. maybe thats the best spot. :uh: reminds me.. you still owe sucka. rents due..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 10:03 PM~9644164
> *:uh:
> chia pet..
> devious post the pic
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2008, 09:18 PM~9644316
> *i know.. lets go by irvington.. near the taco stand..    maybe thats the best spot.    :uh:    reminds me..  you still owe sucka.  rents due..
> *


  :buttkick: :werd: :loco:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 09:14 PM~9644278
> *REAL MATURE REAL MATURE........................... :uh:
> *


i know i am, but what are you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2008, 09:19 PM~9644331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT AINT ROGAINE FATBOY SO DONT TRY IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously though.. yeah.. switching spots or even nights (try it on a sat night), will confuse da police.. have em, sitting there looking retarded at mambos.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 09:21 PM~9644356
> *i know iM GAY, but what are you
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2008, 09:22 PM~9644370
> *seriously though.. yeah..  switching spots or even nights (try it on a sat night), will confuse da police..  have em, sitting there looking retarded at mambos.
> *


YEA I THINK WE SHOULD DO MAMBOS ERY 2WEEKS AND LOOKS LIKE SOME FOLKS GOT A SPOT ON HWY 6 OPEN SO ONE SPOT ON DA EAST AND ONE ON DA WEST SOUND GOOD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 10:25 PM~9644411
> *YEA I THINK WE SHOULD DO MAMBOS ERY 2WEEKS AND LOOKS LIKE SOME FOLKS GOT A SPOT ON HWY 6 OPEN SO ONE SPOT ON DA EAST AND ONE ON DA WEST SOUND GOOD
> *


can someone at least suggest a wing place or taqueria.. cause i dont even like seafood. i'm banned from inside mambos anyway. (long story)


maybe taco cabana on westheimer by wilcrest? huge parking lot there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 8 2008, 09:23 PM~9644383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need a north one too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 10:27 PM~9644435
> *i dont type in caps..
> try again wimp
> need a north one too
> *


hell no, cops will run us off quick.. just ask chia pet.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2008, 09:29 PM~9644449
> *hell no, cops will run us off quick..  just ask chia pet.
> *


ehh fuck it.. ok then..
lets fuckin cruise richmond one day.. just for the fuck of it.. we all go somewhere and met up.. and just ride...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

LETS TAKE ASTEP AT TIME THERE ROB N BIG...............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 10:30 PM~9644465
> *ehh fuck it.. ok then..
> lets fuckin cruise richmond one day.. just for the fuck of it.. we all go somewhere and met up.. and just ride...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 10:31 PM~9644466
> *LETS TAKE ASTEP AT TIME THERE ROB N BIG...............
> *


 :uh: 



ok, that was funny though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2008, 09:32 PM~9644479
> *:uh:
> ok, that was funny though
> *


naw


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 10:33 PM~9644486
> *naw
> *


not funny as this though


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 members are celebrating their birthday today
JUNIOR! JUST US C.C.(29), slowhoe2001(33), EVIL MINDED(24), *sic713(23)*, DarCkRider(20), BOOOGHAR(38), mamorich(31), Sexy Sara(28)


happy birthday puto , fk'n youngsta


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy bday sic! :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 8 2008, 11:50 PM~9645856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks monica


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 09:39 AM~9647224
> *a yungsta with a big ass dick..
> thanks og chops
> 
> ...


pics? :ugh:

AHHAA!! JUST KIDDIN!!

youre welcome crazy ass...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 9 2008, 08:52 AM~9647292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you really just go there..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

freaks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 10:38 AM~9647540
> *did you really just go there..
> *


nah ah...not me. :angel:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HAPPY BIRFDAY NUKKA!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARKNESS!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

happy bday black boy... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 9 2008, 01:21 PM~9648376
> *happy bday black boy... :biggrin:
> *



yea happy b-day homie!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 10:38 AM~9647540
> *:biggrin:
> did you really just go there..
> *


send her the pic bitch! don't be skurred.  she ask'n for it!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

happy b day playa


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

HAY DARKA$$ HAPPY B-DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 12:58 PM~9648665
> *send her the pic bitch!  don't be skurred.    she ask'n for it!
> *


hahahah!! it was a joke punk. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2008, 01:08 PM~9648762
> *hahahah!! it was a joke punk. :uh:
> *


naw fk that.. you asked to see it.. don't try to back out now. sic, lay it on her!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 01:10 PM~9648775
> *naw fk that.. you asked to see it..    don't try to back out now.  sic, lay it on her!!
> *



:0 what is sic layin on her?!?! pobrecita de Hny..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 01:10 PM~9648775
> *naw fk that.. you asked to see it..    don't try to back out now.  sic, lay it on her!!
> *


 :around: serious it was only a joke...!!! hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2008, 01:32 PM~9648940
> *:0  what is sic layin on her?!?!  pobrecita de Hny..... :biggrin:
> *


i have no idea.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

fuck lrm we got a new show in town...........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 8 2008, 09:52 PM~9644014
> *look whos talking? :biggrin:
> *



hey fool, wuts this shit i hear about the souper salad place tellin you that you can't get anymore plates??????

:0


oh yea, heard they was gonna charge for another person if you did :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2008, 03:14 PM~9649828
> *fuck lrm we got a new show in town...........
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 

guess those people, who only care about some cheap plastic trophy, now have something to look forward to.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuts up pancho....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FUCKIN BATCH!!!!
EVERYONE IS INVITED TO DARKNESSES PARTY TONIGHT AT THE HOUSTON STYLEZ SHOP. 9-??:?? B.Y.O.Hoppers.


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=376846&st=0</span>[/u]</a>


----------



## BigC (Jan 9, 2008)

^ Clean Impala


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2008, 09:25 PM~9644411
> *YEA I THINK WE SHOULD DO MAMBOS ERY 2WEEKS AND LOOKS LIKE SOME FOLKS GOT A SPOT ON HWY 6 OPEN SO ONE SPOT ON DA EAST AND ONE ON DA WEST SOUND GOOD
> *


working on a spot on the west side, with desert dreams and other clubs. just an idea...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

happy bday homie. enjoy that 23. go get you a snow bunny


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 9 2008, 11:58 AM~9648665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already got that lined up..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HUH?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

que?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 04:45 PM~9650566
> *her cell fone screen isnt big enough
> i dont have her number.. ill do it too
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

QUIET IN HUR


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2008, 04:53 PM~9650617
> *QUIET IN HUR
> *



not in da souper salad, wuts the story beesh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2008, 03:53 PM~9650616
> *:roflmao:
> *


someone pm me her number.. ill take a pic of my dick.. and send it to her


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 04:56 PM~9650634
> *someone pm me her number.. ill take a pic of my dick.. and send it to her
> *


 :nono: im good thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2008, 10:21 AM~9647139
> *happy bday sic! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2008, 04:56 PM~9650638
> *:nono: make it good thanks... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 04:56 PM~9650634
> *someone pm me her number.. ill take a pic of my dick.. and send it to her
> *


uh...my phone broke...remember? :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2008, 04:58 PM~9650646
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 9 2008, 03:56 PM~9650638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you got a new one.. cause i gave you my number.. txt me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2008, 05:58 PM~9650648
> *uh...my phone broke...remember? :ugh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 04:59 PM~9650655
> *you asked for it..
> your request will be granted
> but you got a new one.. cause i gave you my number.. txt me
> *


 hno: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2008, 04:03 PM~9650680
> *hno:  :roflmao:
> *


yall some pussies..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2008, 05:00 PM~9650656
> *:loco:
> *


yea i kinda had an accident with it on new years... :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 05:03 PM~9650685
> *yall some pussies..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2008, 06:04 PM~9650688
> *yea i kinda had an accident with it on new years... :ugh:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!! TAKE IT TO THE GRAVE!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 04:29 PM~9649961
> *:uh:
> 
> guess those people, who only care about some cheap plastic trophy, now have something to look forward to.
> *


i think u jus mad you never built sumthin worthy of winning one.......so you come up with that lame sayin FUCK A TROPHY WE LOWRIDING OVER HERE....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeap thats why i let you have em all. Go pick up the ones that i been getting since 1999 with the same mother fucken car.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 9 2008, 04:34 PM~9650964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SPAM :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

I heard someone is going to get serve sunday at mambos


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 9 2008, 03:53 PM~9650623
> *not in da souper salad, wuts the story beesh
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2008, 05:26 PM~9650898
> *i think u jus mad you never built sumthin worthy of winning one.......so you come up with that lame sayin FUCK A TROPHY WE LOWRIDING OVER HERE....
> *


:tears: 


naw but forreal, fk a trophy.. ones i do get i toss away. matter of fact, last time i had 68 at mason park.. filled up one of their trash cans with trophys. i could give a fk about recognition.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 05:18 PM~9651361
> *:tears:
> naw but forreal, fk a trophy..  ones i do get i toss away.    matter of fact, last time i had 68 at mason park..  filled up one of their trash cars with trophys.
> *


man pleaseu were all teary eyed at hi lo that one time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2008, 06:19 PM~9651371
> *man pleaseu were all teary eyed at hi lo that one time
> *


bitch, that was you.. i said i didnt give a fk, it was just cool hanging out..and tossed it in back seat.. then you said you didnt give a fk and put yours there too..but then came back for it, o' sentamental azz. doing like this :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 05:22 PM~9651412
> *bitch, that was you..  i said i didnt give a fk, it was just cool hanging out..and tossed it in back seat..    then you said you didnt give a fk and put yours there too..but then came back for it, o' sentamental azz.  doing like this    :tears:
> *


only one i saved is traditional best of show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2008, 06:23 PM~9651416
> *only one i saved is traditional best of show
> *


i save none. they'd stack up to quick, and wouldnt have room.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 05:24 PM~9651427
> *i save none.    they'd stack up to quick, and wouldnt have room.
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2008, 06:24 PM~9651432
> *lol
> *


bitch, i won so many trophys back in days.. if i saved em, i'd have enough to throw my own show.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 05:24 PM~9651427
> *i save none.    they'd stack up to quick, and wouldnt have room.
> *


WE AINT TALKIN BOUT U STACKIN UP TAMALES IN CHRISTMAS TIME FATBOY............


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 9 2008, 06:34 PM~9651532
> *WE AINT TALKIN BOUT U STACKIN UP TAMALES IN CHRISTMAS TIME FATBOY............
> *


look here afro puffs, grown folks are talkin, so just stfu and wait your turn.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 07:45 PM~9651623
> *look here afro puffs, grown folks are talkin, so just stfu and wait your turn.
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 06:18 PM~9651361
> *:tears:
> naw but forreal, fk a trophy..  ones i do get i toss away.    matter of fact, last time i had 68 at mason park..  filled up one of their trash cans with trophys.      i could give a fk about recognition.
> *


going to a show is all about pride in your ride.....if you win, you get a trophy/plaque/money.....what that represents is that there was something you had that the competition didn't have.....you should be PROUD of that.....you don't understand the amount of time taken to make sure there are sufficient trophies to match the categories, choosing the way they look, and spending the money to have them made......i personally have had the challenge of doing it from showing to throwing a show....and it's not easy to do either one.....

it's an accomplishment to have your ride place at a show and to me it is a sign that you are doing something right.....so if it's no big deal, then why even show? if you don't show to try to win, then what's the use???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2008, 09:46 PM~9653578
> *going to a show is all about pride in your ride.....if you win, you get a trophy/plaque/money.....what that represents is that there was something you had that the competition didn't have.....you should be PROUD of that.....you don't understand the amount of time taken to make sure there are sufficient trophies to match the categories, choosing the way they look, and spending the money to have them made......i personally have had the challenge of doing it from showing to throwing a show....and it's not easy to do either one.....
> 
> it's an accomplishment to have your ride place at a show and to me it is a sign that you are doing something right.....so if it's no big deal, then why even show? if you don't show to try to win, then what's the use???*


i only go to hang out with some of ya'll losers and peep the other rides. and check out some brawds nalgas.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 10:57 PM~9653718
> *i only go to hang out with some of ya'll losers and peep the other rides.  and check out some brawds nalgas.
> *


i didnt see hit a switch in there anywhere


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

HELLO TO ALL YALL LITTLE PEOPLE! :thumbsdown:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 9 2008, 06:39 PM~9651007
> *I heard someone is going to get serve sunday at mambos
> *


que rollo homie. ya thats right someone is gettin served soon!!! :biggrin:but its just a friendly hop......NOT!!! :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2008, 09:59 PM~9653745
> *i didnt see hit a switch in there anywhere
> *


:uh: you weren't around in da old days. ask lone star about me hittin da switches. swung a 3 wheel on em so high and hard.. a midgit coulda changed my oil in da u-turn.  he was just sitting there in his civic, being envious.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 9 2008, 10:03 PM~9653808
> *HELLO TO ALL YALL LITTLE PEOPLE! :thumbsdown:
> *


little? :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 9 2008, 11:03 PM~9653808
> *HELLO TO ALL YALL LITTLE PEOPLE! :thumbsdown:
> *


wat up big dawg! heard ya gettin the hopper ready.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 11:06 PM~9653858
> *little?    :uh:
> *


on tha cool, Idont think he was talkin to YOU... :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 9 2008, 10:09 PM~9653907
> *on tha cool, Idont think he was talkin to YOU... :no:
> *


oh aight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

point i'm making is, i got to the shows to have fun.. holla at brawds.. chill.. and peep rides..and support area clubs. trophy dont mean shyt to me. have free bbq, and i'm definately there. drove all way to bryan for a plate on easter.. mayne  

like orange show, those cool people.. had free beer.. mayne, aint gonna say names but i know 1 person drank more then their share. lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 11:05 PM~9653845
> *:uh:  you weren't around in da old days.    ask lone star about me hittin da switches.    swung a 3 wheel on em so high and hard.. a midgit coulda changed my oil in da u-turn.                he was just sitting there in his civic, being envious.
> *


eeeehhhhh boooooooooooooooooo....***** dat shit was gayyy........ shut up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2008, 10:26 PM~9654108
> *eeeehhhhh  boooooooooooooooooo....***** dat shit was gayyy........ shut up
> *


you shut up Mr OliveGarden pimpin , actually feeding females at expensive places like that to score.. now thats gay.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 9 2008, 10:06 PM~9653862
> *wat up big dawg! heard ya gettin the hopper ready.....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


"THATS HOW WE ROLL"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 11:29 PM~9654144
> *you shut up Mr OliveGarden pimpin  , actually feeding females at expensive places like that to score.. now thats gay.
> *


olive garden.....boy shutchamawf always thinkin bout food.......now if ya put as much energy into yo ride you might have been sittin sideways on tha switch by now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2008, 10:41 PM~9654269
> *olive garden.....boy shutchamawf always thinkin bout food.......now if ya put as much energy into yo ride you might have been sittin sideways on tha switch by now
> *


struck a nerve huh slim? :biggrin: 




but i am hungry now. fk.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2008, 09:26 PM~9654108
> *eeeehhhhh  boooooooooooooooooo....***** dat shit was gayyy........ shut up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey no kussing........................A shut da fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 9 2008, 09:32 PM~9654170
> *"THATS HOW WE ROLL"
> *


watup dawg..............


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 9 2008, 11:32 PM~9654170
> *"THATS HOW WE ROLL"
> *


I KNOW!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 9 2008, 10:05 PM~9653845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know we treated you like family down here!!! if i would have known you were sippin on wine coolers, i would have bought you some....... :biggrin: .....we appreciate all the love we get from out of town....hope everyone that came could see that......may be doin it again this yr......and you are more than welcome to come


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 9 2008, 10:47 PM~9654330
> *watup dawg..............
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 9 2008, 11:32 PM~9654750
> *it's not what you have done...it's what you doin now......
> you know we treated you like family down here!!! if i would have known you were sippin on wine coolers, i would have bought you some....... :biggrin: .....we appreciate all the love we get from out of town....hope everyone that came could see that......may be doin it again this yr......and you are more than welcome to come
> *


it was a sunday.. liquor stores close. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2008, 09:21 PM~9654060
> *point i'm making is, i got to the shows to have fun..  holla at brawds..  chill..  and peep rides..and support area clubs.    trophy dont mean shyt to me.    have free bbq, and i'm definately there.  drove all way to bryan for a plate on easter.. mayne
> 
> like orange show, those cool people..    had free beer.. mayne, aint gonna say names but i know 1 person drank more then their share.  lol
> *


orange show was cool..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 12:37 AM~9655216
> *orange show was cool..
> *


ha bitch.. i remember you came back from ice cream truck sucking on a rainbow popsicle. and justdeezz following around some rapper, like a groupie. 
ha, popsicle :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

but yeah,that show was cool. good times


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Im Just saying a lot of people take the shows to serious. Most of that shit its politics and i rather get compliments on my ride when im rolling down the street than byn a judge who probably dont even have a low.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 12:34 AM~9655739
> *ha bitch.. i remember you came back from ice cream truck sucking on a rainbow popsicle.  and justdeezz following around some rapper, like a groupie.
> ha, popsicle    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


that hoe was good.. lol..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 01:34 AM~9655739
> *ha bitch.. i remember you came back from ice cream truck sucking on a rainbow popsicle.  and justdeezz following around some rapper, like a groupie.
> ha, popsicle    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :uh: so full of shit


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2008, 07:10 AM~9656583
> *Im Just saying a lot of people take the shows to serious. Most of that shit its politics and i rather get compliments on my ride when im rolling down the street than byn a judge who probably dont even have a low.
> *


 :uh: who is dis????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 10 2008, 09:29 AM~9656889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont lie, bet you even took a picture with em. i dont remember his name. but bet you do. :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

fuck the blvd!..i hit the shows!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up HEX


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

every body have their own opinion but there is some people who dont even drive their cars . Whats the point of having a ride that you cant even drive to the show. fuck that mine is a daily driver.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2008, 11:12 AM~9658138
> *every body have their own opinion but there is some people who dont even drive their cars . Whats the point of having a ride that you cant even drive to the show. fuck that mine is a daily driver.
> *


ive seen your ride before..nice candy blue..i used have the same color before it was keyed up...  ...everyone has the opinions homie ..all that matters is we keep lowriding..streets,shows,picnics..etc.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2008, 12:10 PM~9658122
> *wut up HEX
> *


What up Goofy :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 10 2008, 11:16 AM~9658173
> *What up Goofy :biggrin:
> *


The Lords love the flyer homie!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2008, 12:17 PM~9658191
> *The Lords love the flyer homie!!
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! I am glad :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 10 2008, 11:55 AM~9657977
> *:uh: who is dis????
> *


WHAT IT DEW


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2008, 12:12 PM~9658138
> *every body have their own opinion but there is some people who dont even drive their cars . Whats the point of having a ride that you cant even drive to the show. fuck that mine is a daily driver.
> *


To each there own homie. everyone has diffrent styles and cant knock no one down for having a full show car if that is there style. as long as we lowriding wether its the streets, shows, or kickin back at the homies house im cool with it...

Keep it positive for 08 and keep building cars wether full show, hoppers, street rides, OG's, etc...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2008, 01:12 PM~9658138
> *every body have their own opinion but there is some people who dont even drive their cars . Whats the point of having a ride that you cant even drive to the show. fuck that mine is a daily driver.
> *


AGREED!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT GOOFY, SOMEONE A LITTLE MORE OBSESSED THAN YOU ARE. J/K :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2008, 03:20 PM~9659187
> *CHECK IT OUT GOOFY, SOMEONE A LITTLE MORE OBSESSED THAN YOU ARE. J/K :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS GOOFY! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP DARKNESS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

buffalo wild wings 45 @ fuqua friday, 7pm.. whoever down. think lone star said he'd buy all the beer.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2008, 02:30 PM~9659295
> *:barf:
> *




viejita :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Word...........


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2008, 07:10 AM~9656583
> *Im Just saying a lot of people take the shows to serious. Most of that shit its politics and i rather get compliments on my ride when im rolling down the street than byn a judge who probably dont even have a low.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 10 2008, 03:20 PM~9659723
> *viejita  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 04:07 PM~9659612
> *buffalo wild wings    45 @ fuqua friday, 7pm..  whoever down.  think lone star said he'd buy all the beer.
> *


always with da wing's need to change it up a lil bit


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Its all good Thanks for the complement As long as we dont let the game die. Lots of people are going into tha imports now or they get new rides with some big wheels.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Its all good Thanks for the complement As long as we dont let the game die. Lots of people are going into tha imports now or they get new rides with some big wheels.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 03:54 PM~9660046
> *always with da wing's need to change it up a lil bit
> *


naw. imma hot wing connaisseur.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2008, 03:48 PM~9659988
> *:buttkick:
> *


oh, and of course your expected to be there..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 04:16 PM~9660220
> *oh, and of course your expected to be there..
> *


expected?? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2008, 04:42 PM~9660394
> *expected?? :ugh:
> *


someobody gotta jump out the cake. even if it is your own bday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 04:46 PM~9660422
> *someobody gotta jump out the cake.  even if it is your own bday.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2008, 03:30 PM~9659295
> *:barf:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2008, 04:53 PM~9660471
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is your bday tomorrow right? i'm buying wings kenny buying beer. sic gonna give you lap dance. :yes:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 03:07 PM~9660158
> *naw.    imma hot wing connaisseur.
> *


you probly bathe in buffalo hot sauce.... :barf: :barf: .. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 01:22 PM~9659202
> *THAT IS GOOFY!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you bastard!!!!!!!!!! :angry: i dropped 40lbs.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2008, 01:20 PM~9659187
> *CHECK IT OUT GOOFY, SOMEONE A LITTLE MORE OBSESSED THAN YOU ARE. J/K :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2008, 06:04 PM~9660561
> *you bastard!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:  i dropped 40lbs.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 04:12 PM~9660621
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

sup fukrs :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 05:20 PM~9660691
> *sup fukrs  :biggrin:
> *


sup....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 10 2008, 05:02 PM~9660547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup snowflake.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah,* sic713, DISTURBED, _Shiela*_, lvlikeg
:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 06:20 PM~9660691
> *sup fukrs  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: dont be trying to talk to me!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jan 10 2008, 01:29 PM~9659285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. never say that word again


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 04:26 PM~9660744
> *:nono: dont be trying to talk to me!
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 04:23 PM~9660725
> *5 Members: cali rydah, sic713, DISTURBED, _Shiela_, lvlikeg
> :uh:
> *


whats up my nig


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 04:27 PM~9660754
> *whats up my nig
> *


thats racist.. :biggrin: nuttin much..chillin after a hard day at work... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

Fuck Haters..

Posts: 2,266
Joined: Oct 2005
Car Club: *Check for me in 08...*

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 04:28 PM~9660764
> *Fuck Haters..
> 
> Posts: 2,266
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 05:27 PM~9660754
> *whats up my nig
> *


chillin mayne what up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 10 2008, 04:28 PM~9660761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waitin on oso.. so i can clear 77.. its ready...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, DISTURBED, *RAGALAC*, RA-RA

sup lil bastard


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 04:33 PM~9660811
> *you too.. i put in work today.. still at it right now..
> i might be having a new paint job project.. mini truck..
> waitin on oso.. so i can clear 77.. its ready...
> *


 :biggrin: make ur money


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

waitin on oso.. so i can clear 77.. its ready...
[/quote]
coo coo........dont hold ya breath


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2008, 11:12 AM~9658138
> *every body have their own opinion but there is some people who dont even drive their cars . Whats the point of having a ride that you cant even drive to the show. fuck that mine is a daily driver.
> *


"if you cant ride it, theres not sense in building it"


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 04:23 PM~9660723
> *i can only dream.
> sup snowflake.
> *


DAMN I KNOW IM WHITE AS HELL BUT UR DA 2ND PERSON THAT CALLS ME THAT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:21 PM~9661690
> *DAMN  I KNOW IM WHITE AS HELL BUT UR DA 2ND PERSON THAT CALLS ME THAT
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 06:28 PM~9661777
> *
> *



I NEED A TAN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2008, 07:03 PM~9661501
> *"if you cant ride it, theres not sense in building it"
> *


swangin and bangin in da exray van huh?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

I DiD A POSE JUST FOR U YESTERDAY HAHAHA :0 

iTS ON MY MYSPACE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:28 PM~9661786
> *:cheesy:
> I NEED A TAN
> *


if you think so. or just put that tan spray that just turns you orange.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:29 PM~9661796
> *I DiD A POSE JUST FOR U YESTERDAY HAHAHA  :0
> 
> iTS ON MY MYSPACE
> *


 :biggrin: i seen tha pics :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 06:30 PM~9661804
> *if you think so.    or just put that tan spray that just turns you orange.
> *



NO i DONT WANNA BE ORANGE

LOOK AT THiS PiCTURE...AND TELL ME IM NOT WHITE..








[/IMG]


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 10 2008, 06:33 PM~9661826
> *:biggrin: i seen tha pics :biggrin:
> *


hey babe whats up


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:34 PM~9661838
> *hey babe whats up
> *


not much just sitting at home bored as hell.....and u? how have u been?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 10 2008, 06:36 PM~9661861
> *not much just sitting at home bored as hell.....and u? how have u been?
> *



good...i was gonna come to da shop on sat but ima just come this sat


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:36 PM~9661868
> *good...i was gonna come to da shop on sat but ima just come this sat
> *


cool, yea i heard u were suppose to swing by...im sure that we will be there, so i guess u get to finally sign the famous fridge.... :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 10 2008, 06:38 PM~9661894
> *cool, yea i heard u were suppose to swing by...im sure that we will be there, so i guess u get to finally sign the famous fridge.... :biggrin:
> *



i know im excited :biggrin:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:38 PM~9661901
> *i know im excited  :biggrin:
> *


cool what time u swingin by?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 10 2008, 06:41 PM~9661926
> *cool what time u swingin by?
> *


prob like 2 :cheesy:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:42 PM~9661937
> *prob like 2 :cheesy:
> *


cool.....sounds good


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

damn its boring................................. :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 10 2008, 06:51 PM~9662051
> *damn its boring................................. :uh:
> *


sure is


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 10 2008, 06:29 PM~9661791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 had a shop full of people waiting on u last week...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 07:10 PM~9662304
> *was up cali
> *


whats up wit u???


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:10 PM~9662305
> *i seen him on 610 the otha day with his stunna shades on
> u are white... :biggrin:
> :0 had a shop full of people waiting on u last week...
> *


sorry bout dat


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

been bussy running back and front from houston to baton rouge


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 10 2008, 07:13 PM~9662343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


makin big money... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:13 PM~9662343
> *sorry bout dat
> *


they was all dressed up and shit... :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:15 PM~9662358
> *no need to apologize to me just to the guys of houston stylez... :biggrin:
> makin big money... :biggrin:
> *



no cause i told los i wasnt coming its not like i stood yall up...

ima come on sat so i can see da famous fridge and NO YOU MAY NOT SIGN MY TITS THIS TIME LOL


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:16 PM~9662375
> *no cause i told los i wasnt coming its not like i stood yall up...
> 
> ima come on sat so i can see da famous fridge and NO YOU MAY NOT SIGN MY TITS THIS TIME LOL
> *


 i will be there this sat for sure


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

trying to catch up that lil trip to canada and not working for two weeks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:16 PM~9662375
> *no cause i told los i wasnt coming its not like i stood yall up...
> 
> ima come on sat so i can see da famous fridge and NO YOU MAY NOT SIGN MY TITS THIS TIME LOL
> *


los was there like i talked to her all excited and shit..lol.. i dont wanna sign your tits again imma sign your thighs this time.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 07:17 PM~9662393
> *trying to catch up that lil trip to canada and not working for two weeks
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:18 PM~9662395
> *los was there like i talked to her all excited and shit..lol.. i dont wanna sign your tits again imma sign your thighs this time.. :biggrin:
> *


okay ima make sure i bring my camera


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 04:34 PM~9660817
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, DISTURBED, RAGALAC, RA-RA
> 
> ...


now y da fuck i gota be all dat????????????? :uh: das dat bullshit negativity..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 10 2008, 07:19 PM~9662406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blocc morgan..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:18 PM~9662395
> *los was there like i talked to her all excited and shit..lol.. i dont wanna sign your tits again imma sign your thighs this time.. :biggrin:
> *


hol up mr smooth talker..............bettta chill wit her people tend to get jealous around here...........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 06:20 PM~9660691
> *sup fukrs  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN GIRL U COULD USE SOME SUN


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHATS UP WITH THIS SHOW, ANYBODY GIVE ME SOME FEEDBACK








NO LRM, AND I WANNA GO TO HOUSTON :angry:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:22 PM~9662451
> *hol up mr smooth talker..............bettta chill wit her people tend to get  jealous around here...........
> *


who gets jealous


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:22 PM~9662451
> *hol up mr smooth talker..............bettta chill wit her people tend to get  jealous around here...........
> *


i know huh...[B]disclaimer: i was just playing around..please dont hurt me...[/B]


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2008, 07:23 PM~9662457
> *DAMN GIRL U COULD USE SOME SUN
> *



yeah just a little bit


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:22 PM~9662444
> *yea me too... :biggrin:
> blocc morgan..
> *


sup... i dun gave up tryin to catch up on some pages...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:26 PM~9662478
> *yeah just a little bit
> *


maybe rara can take u for a ride in the monte with the tops off...to get a even tan u will have to ride naked :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 10 2008, 07:26 PM~9662479
> *sup... i dun gave up tryin to catch up on some pages...
> *


u aint missing much of nothin...hop goin down sunday...some people are gonna get served...just what i heard... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:27 PM~9662487
> *maybe rara can take u for a ride in the monte with the tops off...to get a even tan u will have to ride naked  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:27 PM~9662487
> *maybe rara can take u for a ride in the monte with the tops off...to get a even tan u will have to ride naked  :0
> *



he better take me for a ride...


clothes off?? =NEGATiVE :0


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:28 PM~9662500
> *u aint missing much of nothin...hop goin down sunday...some people are gonna get served...just what i heard... :biggrin:
> *


heard somethin about that dont know who? but i might make a special appearance... i might grace everyone with my presence... lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:30 PM~9662521
> *he better take me for a ride...
> clothes off?? =NEGATiVE  :0
> *


well if u want him to hit the switches for u i have to go bcuz he doesnt know how... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> waitin on oso.. so i can clear 77.. its ready...


coo coo........dont hold ya breath
[/quote]

im already done... at home eating


> now y da fuck i gota be all dat????????????? :uh: das dat bullshit negativity..........


lol.. :dunno:
is "big" bastard better


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:30 PM~9662521
> *he better take me for a ride...
> clothes off?? =NEGATiVE  :0
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:31 PM~9662534
> *well if u want him to hit the switches for u i have to go bcuz he doesnt know how... :biggrin:
> *


YO SER COMO GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 10 2008, 07:31 PM~9662533
> *heard somethin about that dont know who? but i might make a special appearance... i might grace everyone with my presence... lol
> *


we cool dont need any bags there... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:28 PM~9662500
> *u aint missing much of nothin...hop goin down sunday...some people are gonna get served...just what i heard... :biggrin:
> *


where at.. mambos


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:32 PM~9662548
> *YO SER COMO GUEY :biggrin:
> *


me no speeky espanyo :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:32 PM~9662552
> *we cool dont need any bags there... :biggrin:
> *


yea we do.. we got trash we need to throw away


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 07:32 PM~9662556
> *where at.. mambos
> *


 :dunno: all this hop talk somebody better hop somewhere.... :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:32 PM~9662552
> *we cool dont need any bags there... :biggrin:
> *


dont be mad because im amongest the lowest of the rides out there...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:33 PM~9662564
> *me no speeky espanyo  :dunno:
> *



I KNOW HOW TO...HIT DA SWITCHES :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 07:33 PM~9662565
> *yea we do.. we got trash we need to throw away
> *


thats what the bed of your elco is for... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Jan 10 2008, 07:34 PM~9662575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:34 PM~9662581
> *I KNOW HOW TO...HIT DA SWITCHES :0
> *



MY HOMEBOY FROM HOUSTON SOCIETY SHOWED ME IN HIS MONTE CARLO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:35 PM~9662591
> *MY HOMEBOY FROM HOUSTON SOCIETY SHOWED ME IN HIS MONTE CARLO
> *


  we will see i know rara will let u hit them to


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 10 2008, 07:33 PM~9662565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:23 PM~9662462
> *who gets jealous
> *


theres a couple people in here that think ur their "snowflake" so..........


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:37 PM~9662609
> * we will see i know rara will let u hit them to
> *


WE WILL SEE ON SATURDAY WHEN I COME


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 10 2008, 07:23 PM~9662458
> *WHATS UP WITH THIS SHOW, ANYBODY GIVE ME SOME FEEDBACK
> 
> 
> ...


shit if it comes to htown itll be good garauntee dat!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 10 2008, 07:34 PM~9662581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet he showed you more than that! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Jan 10 2008, 07:37 PM~9662613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:39 PM~9662628
> *shit if it comes to htown itll be good garauntee dat!
> *


OH YUH IMA BE THERE FOR THAT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:30 PM~9662521
> *he better take me for a ride...
> clothes off?? =NEGATiVE  :0
> *


WOMP WOMP WOMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:37 PM~9662617
> *theres a couple people in here that think ur their "snowflake" so..........
> *


THE ONLY PEOPLE I KNOW WHO CALL ME THAT iS DEVIOUS..

AND KRiMiNAL FROM HATA PROOF RECORDS


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:41 PM~9662659
> *WOMP WOMP WOMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> *


THATS FUNNY CAUSE I ALWAYS SAY THAT..


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

New Slogan for 08' "Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..." !!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 10 2008, 07:42 PM~9662682
> *New Slogan for 08' "Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..." !!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: i agree


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:40 PM~9662651
> *OH YUH IMA BE THERE FOR THAT
> *


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FLASHBACK PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :guns: :banghead: :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 10 2008, 07:41 PM~9662666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL I BEAT YA TOO IT NOW


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:43 PM~9662692
> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FLASHBACK PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :banghead:  :nono:
> *


SHUT UP..IVE LOST ALMOST 15 LBS
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 10 2008, 07:42 PM~9662682
> *New Slogan for 08' "Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..." !!!!!!!!
> *


told you i was gunna do it last night


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:45 PM~9662708
> *:uh: THEY BOTH SUCKA FO LOVE ASS NICCAS SO THEY AINT IMPORTANT
> WELL I BEAT YA  TOO IT NOW
> *



whatever quit hatin.. hater..

its already old...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 07:45 PM~9662715
> *told you i was gunna do it last night
> *



sup sexy why did u stop texting me


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:43 PM~9662689
> *:biggrin: i agree
> *


even though you copied and pasted it.. it will be accepted...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:46 PM~9662732
> *sup sexy why did u stop texting me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 07:45 PM~9662715
> *told you i was gunna do it last night
> *


i know i changed mine too... i seen yours last night... aint nothin to it...gangster rap made me do it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 10 2008, 07:46 PM~9662736
> *even though you copied and pasted it.. it will be accepted...
> *


 :biggrin: thanx blocc


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:45 PM~9662709
> *SHUT UP..IVE LOST ALMOST 15 LBS
> :biggrin:
> *


AINT GON GET IT LIL LADY STEP YA GAME UP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:46 PM~9662732
> *sup sexy why did u stop texting me
> *


SEXY AND BEING BLACKER THAN TAR DONT GO TOGETHER BIG NO NO!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:49 PM~9662766
> *AINT GON GET IT LIL LADY STEP YA GAME UP
> *


i went from 127 to 113 lbs... 

:cheesy: been going to da gym


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:48 PM~9662750
> *:biggrin: thanx blocc
> *


lol... ima be bacc laterz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 10 2008, 07:50 PM~9662780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin better than that first pic in the bandana shit...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 07:50 PM~9662782
> *i went from 127 to 113 lbs...
> 
> :cheesy: been going to da gym
> *


HMMMMMMMMM.................WELL KEEP DAT MEMBERSHIP ACTIVE SWEETY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 08:23 PM~9662462
> *who gets jealous
> *


deezzzz nuuttzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 07:52 PM~9662797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> lookin better than that first pic in the bandana shit...
> *


X5823758734572345234857847582347573248758923745872389758923475823478590732489572384907589234758934275980324780957234895732894075098347


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:50 PM~9662780
> *SEXY AND BEING BLACKER THAN TAR DONT GO TOGETHER BIG NO NO!
> *


thats mean


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:53 PM~9662803
> *HMMMMMMMMM.................WELL KEEP DAT MEMBERSHIP ACTIVE SWEETY
> *



mean ass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 10 2008, 07:54 PM~9662812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE TRUTH HURTS............


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 07:56 PM~9662826
> *THE TRUTH HURTS............
> *


actually its an opnion.

but moving on


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

IM OUT TIME TO HIT UP WINGS N THINGS....................BIG PIMP SORRY BUT ITS ON DA NAWF TOO FAR FOR YA


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2008, 08:39 PM~9662628
> *shit if it comes to htown itll be good garauntee dat!
> *


WELL THEY HAVE IT DATED FOR AUG.3
I HOPE THAT NO CHISME


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 10 2008, 07:46 PM~9662732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup mayne...

monte gots more patterns.. lookin good now..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:cheesy: talk to everyone later im going to bed...got a big day tomorrow around 12pm cough cough..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 08:00 PM~9662859
> *:cheesy:  talk to everyone later im going to bed...got a big day tomorrow around 12pm cough cough..
> *


yea i will see u then....


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 08:00 PM~9662857
> *you stoppedtextin me like you always do.. thats why i dont bothr anymore
> sup mayne...
> 
> ...



nuh uh u stopped


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 08:01 PM~9662870
> *yea i will see u then....
> *



Shhhh..the cough cough was our little hint to our secret...


dammmmnnn u gotta keep it on da down low for realz...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 10 2008, 08:02 PM~9662887
> *Shhhh..the cough cough was our little hint to our secret...
> dammmmnnn u gotta keep it on da down low for realz...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

where them pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 10 2008, 08:01 PM~9662871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:
ill snap some tommorow when i pick it up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0 what could these be for?????










:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 10 2008, 08:09 PM~9662960
> *:0  what could these be for?????
> 
> 
> ...


sink... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 10 2008, 08:09 PM~9662960
> *:0  what could these be for?????
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno.. but that blue is pretttttttyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

so where the party to celebrate your b day which butt naked or bar


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 08:13 PM~9662999
> *so where the party to celebrate your b day which butt naked  or  bar
> *


he wants to go wherever the white girls at... :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2008, 08:12 PM~9662986
> *sink... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Jan 10 2008, 08:13 PM~9662999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


katy... or clear lake.. lol..
cuz their aint no white hoes in the hood


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 10 2008, 09:12 PM~9662986
> *sink... :biggrin:
> *



 




i thought they'd look good behind the toilet :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

to that club call bikini or some shit like that in clear lake


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body knows how long the 63 impalas are


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 08:20 PM~9663059
> *to that club call bikini or some shit like that in clear lake
> *


i dunno.. never heard of it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 08:23 PM~9663098
> *any body knows how long the 63 impalas are
> *


 :no:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 09:23 PM~9663098
> *any body knows how long the 63 impalas are
> *


 17'


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs texas bowties


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 09:33 PM~9663173
> *thanxs texas bowties
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 08:33 PM~9663173
> *thanxs texas bowties
> *


u gettin a trey???? :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

some guy is paying me to pick it up for him


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 08:46 PM~9663307
> *some guy is paying me to pick it up for him
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 08:46 PM~9663307
> *some guy is paying me to pick it up for him
> *


gangsta rap made him do it


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up 93 caddy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, *RA-RA*, sic713
:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

RA-RA, U READY FOR SUNDAY! IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 10 2008, 08:57 PM~9662839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


olive garden date huh? :ugh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

where is the hop going to be at


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 11:08 PM~9663564
> *4 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, RA-RA, sic713
> :uh:
> *


what about the cutlass??? its all goodill be there to see the hop with cam in hand... 



DONT HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE HOMIE SO ILL PUT IT OUT THERE FOR EVERYONE TO KNOW .....CUTTLASS IS WEIGHT FREE V-8 AND TRYING TO PUT IT ON THE 40's DONT KNOW HOW BUT WILL TRY! OH YEAH A/C BLOWS ICE. :biggrin: OH DID I MENTION 13's


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 11:12 PM~9663598
> *where is the hop going to be at
> *


TO MY UNDERSTANDIN AT MAMBOS.....IF ANY CHANGES I DONT KNOW!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 09:17 PM~9663657
> *what about the cutlass???  its all goodill be there to see the hop with cam in hand...
> DONT HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE HOMIE SO ILL PUT IT OUT THERE FOR EVERYONE TO KNOW .....CUTTLASS IS WEIGHT FREE V-8 AND TRYING TO PUT IT ON THE 40's DONT KNOW HOW BUT WILL TRY! OH YEAH A/C BLOWS ICE. :biggrin: OH DID I MENTION 13's
> *


oh since we puttin it out there i heard u had weight but hey it is what it is....weight no weight single, double it dont matter just keep hopping... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:  :loco: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

7 Members: cali rydah, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, lvlikeg, *switches4life*, cartier01, bigj81, RA-RA
whats up boiler???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2008, 09:22 PM~9663717
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2008, 09:24 PM~9663741
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 09:21 PM~9663711
> *7 Members: cali rydah, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, lvlikeg, switches4life, cartier01, bigj81, RA-RA
> whats up boiler???
> *


whats up homie, i smell hydraulic oil :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 11:25 PM~9663750
> *
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 11:08 PM~9663564
> *4 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, RA-RA, sic713
> :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2008, 09:26 PM~9663766
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2008, 10:26 PM~9663765
> *whats up homie, i smell hydraulic oil :biggrin:
> *


naw,thats RAGALAC's soul glow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 09:28 PM~9663784
> *naw,thats ragalac's soul glow
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 11:28 PM~9663784
> *naw,thats ragalac's soul glow
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. im cuttin my hair tommorow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 09:30 PM~9663801
> *lol.. im cuttin my hair tommorow
> *


i thought u liked the wet and juicy look... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 10:30 PM~9663801
> *lol.. im cuttin my hair tommorow
> *


take RAGALAC with you, oh wait..he goes to a gardner for haircut


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 11:11 PM~9663586
> *RA-RA, U READY FOR SUNDAY! IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT... :biggrin:
> *


  time to serve ya'll foo's like the wellfare line on the 1st and 15th! :biggrin: 

or like chingo bling slang's tamales! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 11:30 PM~9663801
> *lol.. im cuttin my hair tommorow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 09:31 PM~9663813
> * time to serve ya'll foo's like the wellfare line on the 1st and 15th! :biggrin:
> 
> or like chingo bling slang's tamales! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2008, 11:29 PM~9663795
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 11:20 PM~9663698
> *oh since we puttin it out there i heard u had weight but hey it is what it is....weight no weight single, double it dont matter just keep hopping... :biggrin:
> *


U HEARD WRONG BRO, GOT MY MONEY ON THAT... U COULD BE THE WITNESS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *Texas_Bowties, *cartier01, RA-RA, switches4life, bigj81, low 86 regal, h-town team 84 caddy

You going to be at the shop tomorrow between 4 and 5?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 10 2008, 10:22 PM~9663717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 11:31 PM~9663813
> * time to serve ya'll foo's like the wellfare line on the 1st and 15th! :biggrin:
> 
> or like chingo bling slang's tamales! :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS WORTH A TRY....QUE NO?
:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 09:33 PM~9663839
> *U HEARD WRONG BRO, GOT MY MONEY ON THAT...  U COULD BE THE WITNESS.
> *


i always hear wrong... :biggrin: it dont matter if u do or if u dont its the inches that count... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2008, 11:34 PM~9663852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2008, 09:34 PM~9663852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2008, 10:33 PM~9663842
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Texas_Bowties, cartier01, RA-RA, switches4life, bigj81, low 86 regal, h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> ...


na goin to McAllen for the weekend. need anything?paletas de chile?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 11:36 PM~9663872
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 09:35 PM~9663859
> *ALWAYS WORTH A TRY....QUE NO?
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 11:33 PM~9663839
> *U HEARD WRONG BRO, GOT MY MONEY ON THAT...  U COULD BE THE WITNESS.
> *


you been in the game to long homie you know how to hide it! but if you say no weight than there is no weight  

BE LIKE ME NO WEIGHT JUST A BLACK MAGIC PISTON GATE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2008, 11:36 PM~9663876
> *na goin to McAllen for the weekend. need anything?paletas de chile?
> *


bring me a bag of valley lemons and 2 bags of oranges. 10 lbs ea bag


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 09:37 PM~9663892
> *you been in the game to long homie you know how to hide it! but if you say no weight than there is no weight
> 
> BE LIKE ME NO WEIGHT JUST A BLACK MAGIC PISTON GATE!
> *


check your pms bish... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2008, 09:37 PM~9663885
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 11:40 PM~9663919
> *
> *


  g  o  o  d  n  i  g  h  t


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2008, 09:42 PM~9663932
> * g  o  o  d  n  i  g  h  t
> *


damn....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn!!! sunday yet??? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2008, 09:45 PM~9663957
> *damn!!! sunday yet??? :cheesy:
> *


nope.... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 11:35 PM~9663859
> *ALWAYS WORTH A TRY....QUE NO?
> :thumbsup:
> *


SHIT HOMIE THE SHIT IS JUST FUN! BUT FUCK IT BEST OF LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPER'S OUT THERE! IF *LOW INC* GOES SOMEBODY BRING AN EXTRA TRAILLING ARM PLEASE YOU KNOW HE WILL NEED ONE :biggrin: LOL J/K


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 09:46 PM~9663966
> *SHIT HOMIE THE SHIT IS JUST FUN! BUT FUCK IT BEST OF LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPER'S OUT THERE! IF LOW INC GOES SOMEBODY BRING AN EXTRA TRAILLING ARM PLEASE YOU KNOW HE WILL NEED ONE :biggrin: LOL J/K
> *


yea and your dumbass dont need to gas hop in front of the cops.... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT UP BOILER?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2008, 10:38 PM~9663902
> *bring me a bag of valley lemons and 2 bags of oranges.  10 lbs ea bag
> *


X2


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 11:47 PM~9663977
> *yea and your dumbass dont need to gas hop in front of the cops.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 09:49 PM~9664005
> *
> *


u need to be at the shop now puttin in some work.... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 09:46 PM~9663966
> *SHIT HOMIE THE SHIT IS JUST FUN! BUT FUCK IT BEST OF LUCK TO ALL THE HOPPER'S OUT THERE! IF LOW INC GOES SOMEBODY BRING AN EXTRA TRAILLING ARM PLEASE YOU KNOW HE WILL NEED ONE :biggrin: LOL J/K
> *


 :roflmao: hold up , we r going to do some major surgery to that cutty, so yall watch out :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2008, 11:57 PM~9664080
> *:roflmao: hold up , we r going to do some major surgery to that cutty, so yall watch out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 09:31 PM~9663810
> *i thought u liked the wet and juicy look... :biggrin:
> *


yea.. when its pussy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2008, 10:27 PM~9664442
> *yea.. when its pussy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2008, 12:27 AM~9664442
> *yea.. when its pussy
> *


I THOUGH YOU DONT EAT PUSSY!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 10:30 PM~9664476
> *I THOUGH YOU DONT EAT PUSSY!
> *


didnt say i was eating it.. 
yall fat people always talking about eating something


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, *mac2lac*

whats up mac??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2008, 12:37 AM~9664537
> *didnt say i was eating it..
> yall fat people always talking about eating something
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 10:53 PM~9664726
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2008, 12:55 AM~9664745
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 11:02 PM~9664824
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2008, 01:02 AM~9664829
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 11:07 PM~9664888
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2008, 01:09 AM~9664906
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2008, 11:50 PM~9664695
> *3 Members: cali rydah, lvlikeg, mac2lac
> 
> whats up mac??
> *



what's the deal?? 

what time at mambo's??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn these would look good on homie's LINCOLN from DE LA RAZA.....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=385045


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin: TOP OF THE MORNING PEOPLE,TOP OF THE MORNING! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 11 2008, 07:49 AM~9666412
> *uffin: TOP OF THE MORNING PEOPLE,TOP OF THE MORNING! :biggrin:
> *


whut it do...
getting me a early start


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 10 2008, 04:54 PM~9660486
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2008, 04:55 PM~9660494
> *is your bday tomorrow right?  i'm buying wings kenny buying beer.    sic gonna give you lap dance.    :yes:
> *


:roflmao:

my bday was yday the 10th. thanks for the text msg last night tho.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy be lated Birthday Hny. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 11 2008, 10:06 AM~9666795
> *Happy be lated Birthday Hny.  Have a great weekend.
> *


thanks girl... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2008, 08:05 AM~9666478
> *whut it do...
> getting me a early start
> *


ANY PICS HOMIE...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 11 2008, 09:30 AM~9666926
> *ANY PICS HOMIE...........
> *


ill post em tonight


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

well HAPPY BELATED BDAY MONICA......



AND HAPPY BDAY LATIN!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 10 2008, 09:23 PM~9663098
> *any body knows how long the 63 impalas are
> *


about 17.5 feet long.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2008, 11:13 AM~9667210
> *well HAPPY BELATED BDAY MONICA......
> AND HAPPY BDAY LATIN!!!
> *


thanks mike! :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Question: Would any of you guys be interested if I was to offer poster size prints of your ride as an artistic piece for your house, garage, etc? Glossy print, or canvas material??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 11 2008, 12:32 PM~9667863
> *Question:  Would any of you guys be interested if I was to offer poster size prints of your ride as an artistic piece for your house, garage, etc?  Glossy print, or canvas material??
> 
> 
> ...



PRICE AND SIZE PLEASE.....THAT'S BAD ASS.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 11 2008, 12:32 PM~9667863
> *Question:  Would any of you guys be interested if I was to offer poster size prints of your ride as an artistic piece for your house, garage, etc?  Glossy print, or canvas material??
> 
> 
> ...


that is fkin nice!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody out there have an axle for a towncar disc. brakes. i need uuper and lower a arms, spindles and sway bar for the front :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2008, 10:13 AM~9667210
> *well HAPPY BELATED BDAY MONICA......
> AND HAPPY BDAY LATIN!!!
> *


X2 for once hny aint da won hoppin out da bday cakes..........she get somebody to do it for her now


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2008, 02:02 PM~9668595
> *X2 for once hny aint da won hoppin out da bday cakes..........she get somebody to do it for her now
> *


haahhah!! thanks....  

:0 whos jumpin out my cake?!?!?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 11 2008, 02:19 PM~9668748
> *:uh:
> *


no thanks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mas triste


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 11 2008, 12:32 PM~9667863
> *Question:  Would any of you guys be interested if I was to offer poster size prints of your ride as an artistic piece for your house, garage, etc?  Glossy print, or canvas material??
> 
> 
> ...


VERY INTERESTED, WHAT ABOUT CLUB SHOTS????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

How much u willin to pay hny for a bday cake explosion?????? Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2008, 03:07 PM~9669166
> *How much u willin to pay hny for a bday cake explosion?????? Lol :biggrin:
> *


hold up who you askin?!? i should have SOME say so since it is my bday!!! haha!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 11 2008, 02:09 PM~9669194
> *hold up who you askin?!? i should have SOME say so since it is my bday!!! haha!
> *


NOPE U JUST SHUT UP LAY DOWN AND TAKE...................OOOOPS THINKIN OUTLOUD AGAIN


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*, RAGALAC
:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just got back from the funeral of a co-worker. 39 years old and was killed playing softball.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2008, 05:34 PM~9669837
> *Just got back from the funeral of a c-worker. 39 years old and was killed playing softball.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 11 2008, 04:06 PM~9669671
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 11 2008, 04:06 PM~9669671
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2008, 05:09 PM~9669693
> *3 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA, RAGALAC
> :uh:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 11 2008, 03:50 PM~9669961
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

4 Members: DISTURBED, *cali rydah, RA-RA,* switches4life
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 11 2008, 05:59 PM~9670060
> *4 Members: DISTURBED, cali rydah, RA-RA, switches4life
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 11 2008, 05:00 PM~9670070
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2008, 05:09 PM~9670171
> *
> *


did u find the pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2008, 12:13 PM~9667210
> *well HAPPY BELATED BDAY MONICA......
> AND HAPPY BDAY LATIN!!!
> *


Thanks Mac'

Don't forget to log on tonight on The Beat 713










DJ Mystery gives you all the HITS from Hip Hop, Top 40, Dance, Old School, Disco, Funk, Rock & More! If he has it, he WILL play it at your request! Then at 8PM...............................









DJ Mystery on the mic & DJ Latin in the mix! Giving you all the freestyle & Dance hits from the 80's & 90's! Starts at 6pm Central! 

http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 11 2008, 03:02 PM~9668603
> *haahhah!! thanks....
> 
> :0 DEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUTTTTTZZZZZZ  :biggrin:*


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DJ LATIN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2008, 10:36 PM~9663876
> *na goin to McAllen for the weekend. need anything?paletas de chile?
> *


i got family in mcallen and mission


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 11 2008, 06:45 PM~9670884
> *i got family in mcallen and mission
> *


thats where all my family is at...and reynosa :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 11 2008, 05:02 PM~9670580
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DJ LATIN
> *


IT IS..
HAPPY BDAY LOCO


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

SIC WHATS UP WITH MY RIDE FOO!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 11 2008, 07:14 PM~9671101
> *thats where all my family is at...and reynosa  :biggrin:
> *


i got sum more fam in monterrey and sum other places in mexico.i havent been over there in a while


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 11 2008, 12:32 PM~9667863
> *Question:  Would any of you guys be interested if I was to offer poster size prints of your ride as an artistic piece for your house, garage, etc?  Glossy print, or canvas material??
> 
> 
> ...


i still havent gotten my name  that you where gonna send


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice work sic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 11 2008, 04:34 PM~9670355
> *did u find the pics?
> *


still looking


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Wat up Medusa?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2008, 07:37 PM~9671888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup victor


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2008, 09:54 PM~9672446
> *still looking
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2008, 12:30 AM~9673522
> *
> *


sup cali


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

overtime..... todays duties....sleep at my desk, eat some tacos around 10am, back to sleep wake up after lunch....check out layitlow.....clock out at 430pm... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 11 2008, 11:52 PM~9673639
> *sup cali
> *


whats up texas bowties...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Any body out to westhimer And Hwy 6 today :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 10 2008, 11:37 PM~9663892
> *you been in the game to long homie you know how to hide it! but if you say no weight than there is no weight
> 
> BE LIKE ME NO WEIGHT JUST A BLACK MAGIC PISTON GATE!
> *


theres aLWAYS ROOM FOR A PISTON!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2008, 11:45 PM~9663957
> *damn!!! sunday yet??? :cheesy:
> *


NO ITS NOT, HOPE UR TRUNK DONT CATCH ON FIRE OR STARTS TO SMOKE LIKE THE OTHER DAY!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2008, 12:01 PM~9675187
> *
> *


WAT UP SLIMONTHAFRONTBUMPERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!WAT IT DEW


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up big bird


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2008, 10:13 AM~9675232
> *
> *


going to the shop tonight,.,


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2008, 10:30 AM~9675309
> *going to the shop tonight,.,
> *


what a loser :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2008, 10:30 AM~9675309
> *going to the shop tonight,.,
> *


yea ill be there around 4


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 12 2008, 10:40 AM~9675343
> *what a loser  :0
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2008, 10:43 AM~9675360
> *yea ill be there around 4
> *



why is everyone going late... does that mean i need to go late too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 12 2008, 10:44 AM~9675369
> *why is everyone going late... does that mean i need to go late too
> *


well ill be there at 2....lol...dont know who else is goin to be there...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2008, 10:45 AM~9675374
> *well ill be there at 2....lol...dont know who else is goin to be there...
> *


hmm i think i will wait for the other ppl to get there i dont wanna get raped hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 12 2008, 10:46 AM~9675378
> *hmm i think i will wait for the other ppl to get there i dont wanna get raped  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: u are not worth the case... :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2008, 10:47 AM~9675384
> *:roflmao:  :nono: u are not worth the case... :0
> *


U MEANASS... iMA KiCK U :cheesy: TODAY..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 12 2008, 10:50 AM~9675397
> *U MEANASS... iMA LiCK U :cheesy: TODAY..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2008, 10:52 AM~9675415
> *was up cali
> *


whats up with u?? :biggrin: what u got goin on today??


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

about to head out to the hospital my younger sister is going into labor


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2008, 10:54 AM~9675426
> *about to head out to the hospital my younger sister is going into labor
> *


 :0 yea i got to head out to gotta handle some bizznezz :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2008, 04:01 PM~9669628
> *NOPE U JUST SHUT UP LAY DOWN AND TAKE...................OOOOPS THINKIN OUTLOUD AGAIN
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2008, 05:57 PM~9670550
> *DEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUTTTTTZZZZZZ  :biggrin:
> *


fker! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2008, 11:54 AM~9675426
> *about to head out to the hospital my younger sister is going into labor
> *


congrats!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave: 

:loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 12 2008, 11:46 AM~9675378
> *hmm i think i will wait for the other ppl to get there i dont wanna get raped  hno:
> *


thats what happen to sic and he keeps going back for more.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

bumper kit for sale,,rechrome by superior chrome,,like new,,,400.00 firm...please pm questions....832-860-0088


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 12 2008, 01:44 PM~9676277
> *bumper kit for sale,,rechrome by superior chrome,,like new,,,400.00 firm...please pm questions....832-860-0088
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2008, 02:53 PM~9676602
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 12 2008, 02:54 PM~9676608
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk'n tranny coolers


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2008, 03:34 PM~9669837
> *Just got back from the funeral of a co-worker. 39 years old and was killed playing softball.  *



how? did he get hit with the ball?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup homies my bad i left the comp signed in


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2008, 04:28 PM~9677004
> *sup homies my bad i left the comp signed in
> *


square biz is ready for the next stage


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2008, 06:30 PM~9677016
> *square biz is ready for the next stage
> *


maaaaaaaaaannnnn hol up


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanx hny brn eyz


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 12 2008, 10:40 AM~9675343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 11 2008, 07:02 PM~9670580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lol what a dumb ass

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=25868337


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 12 2008, 04:35 PM~9676778
> *how?  did he get hit with the ball?
> *


Yea he was an umpire and was standing near the pitcher, and got hit in the head with a line drive. It cracked his skull and shifted his brain. He was in a coma for two weeks before he died.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 09:59 AM~9681534
> *
> *


domino mother fucker!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 10:28 AM~9681699
> *domino mother fucker!
> *


 :biggrin: real shit... my hand still red....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali and sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 13 2008, 10:28 AM~9681705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up foo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Jan 13 2008, 10:31 AM~9681720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 10:46 AM~9681796
> *  whats up??
> :biggrin:
> *


bout to head to shop..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 10:57 AM~9681837
> *bout to head to shop..
> *


not me... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2008, 11:04 AM~9681865
> *
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

SUNDAY!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

u all got room 4 a trucker @ mambos tonight?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 13 2008, 01:20 PM~9681939
> *SUNDAY!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

--REGALS ONLY--

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DJLATIN, G-Bodyman


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DJLATIN, *dj short dog*, G-Bodyman


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 13 2008, 11:20 AM~9681939
> *SUNDAY!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seen my lil bro other day.. aint seen em in 8 years. i messed up not being there to guide em.. fool drives a ford,such a disappointment. :tears:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2008, 11:54 AM~9682128
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

MAMBOS OR WHAT??????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2008, 04:09 PM~9683074
> *MAMBOS OR WHAT??????
> *


thats the word. i'm working though. :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2008, 04:12 PM~9683082
> *thats the word.    i'm working though.  :angry:
> *


NOBODY INVITED YOU.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard the incredible "I" will make an appearance tonite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2008, 04:18 PM~9683111
> *NOBODY INVITED YOU.
> *


***** THATS MY HOOD.. fk an invite, i own that side! actually, you..imma start charging rent to. betta have my $


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2008, 04:25 PM~9683158
> *i heard the incredible "I" will make an appearance tonite.
> *


:uh: just swing by my house and pick up those things i told you to pick up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2008, 03:50 PM~9683275
> *:uh:  just swing by my house and pick up those things i told you to pick up.
> *


aint putting them greasy ass things in my car..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2008, 04:58 PM~9683332
> *aint putting them greasy ass things in my car..
> *


they aint greasy. rusty maybe, but definately no grease.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2008, 03:25 PM~9683158
> *i heard the incredible "I" will make an appearance tonite.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BET I BEAT ALL YALL MUTHAFUCKAZ HOME......HAD TO ROLL OUT CUZ IT WAS TO QUIET AROUND THER...NO PO PO NOWHERE I HAD TO ROLL.......


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 11:10 PM~9686332
> *BET I BEAT ALL YALL MUTHAFUCKAZ HOME......HAD TO ROLL OUT CUZ IT WAS TO QUIET AROUND THER...NO PO PO NOWHERE I HAD TO ROLL.......
> *


car looked good slim! tony shit look good to though! dont know who really won but the rides looked good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 09:10 PM~9686332
> *BET I BEAT ALL YALL MUTHAFUCKAZ HOME......HAD TO ROLL OUT CUZ IT WAS TO QUIET AROUND THER...NO PO PO NOWHERE I HAD TO ROLL.......
> *


well no shit.. you ridin in the fire truck.. got all the lanes cleared for you..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 11:16 PM~9686393
> *car looked good slim! tony shit look good to though! dont know who really won but the rides looked good
> *


YES SIR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

today was the SHIT!!!!   DOESN'T GET ANYBETTER THAN TODAY


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2008, 11:28 PM~9686534
> *today was the SHIT!!!!    DOESN'T GET ANYBETTER THAN TODAY
> *


car did good bro!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

pics??? :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 09:10 PM~9686332
> *BET I BEAT ALL YALL MUTHAFUCKAZ HOME......HAD TO ROLL OUT CUZ IT WAS TO QUIET AROUND THER...NO PO PO NOWHERE I HAD TO ROLL.......
> *


HONEST HUSTLE DID GOOD HOMIE, BUT U RIGHT, U NEED TO CHILL ON THAT SWITCH, TO KEEP UR RIDE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

GOOD TURNOUT AT MAMBOS 2NIGHT NICE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE KICKIN IT 2GETHER!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 09:32 PM~9686567
> *car did good bro!
> *


THANKS HOMIE, A DAMN BAD BATT TREW ME OFF THOUGH :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 13 2008, 09:28 PM~9686534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it aint a hopper.. but it do what it do


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

A BIG SHOUT OUT TO SHORTY'S AND JOHN THAT TOOK THEIR HOOPERZ AT THERE, THIS MOTIVATES A LOT OF PEOPLE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2008, 09:36 PM~9686613
> *A BIG SHOUT OUT TO SHORTY'S AND JOHN THAT TOOK THEIR HOOPERZ AT THERE, THIS MOTIVATES A LOT OF PEOPLE
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2008, 11:34 PM~9686594
> *THANKS HOMIE, A DAMN BAD BATT TREW ME OFF THOUGH :angry:
> *


still hit bumppppppppppeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 09:37 PM~9686622
> *:0
> *


YUP , THEY WERE THERE


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

I KNOW SOMEBODY WHO NEED'S TO CHANGE THERE AVATR?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2008, 11:32 PM~9686573
> *HONEST HUSTLE DID GOOD HOMIE, BUT U RIGHT, U NEED TO CHILL ON THAT SWITCH, TO KEEP UR RIDE LOOKING GOOD
> *


GOT CHIPS IN THA PAINT SO THATS IT FOR ME GUYS YOU GUYS CAN HAVE IT....MY CARS GOING BACK TO THE SHOP FOR PAINT CHIPS AND UPGRADES.....SEE YA GUYS REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: RA-RA, --TJ--, lvlikeg, switches4life, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,* cali rydah*, RAGALAC

:uh: ?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 09:37 PM~9686625
> *still hit bumppppppppppeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!
> *


  , U SHOULD HAD TAKEN EL PATRON HOPPER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 13 2008, 09:39 PM~9686650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 11:40 PM~9686659
> *GOT CHIPS IN THA PAINT SO THATS IT FOR ME GUYS YOU GUYS CAN HAVE IT....MY CARS GOING BACK TO THE SHOP FOR PAINT CHIPS AND UPGRADES.....SEE YA GUYS REAL SOON :biggrin:
> *


IT HAS CHIP'S IN DA DRUALICS :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 09:41 PM~9686682
> *IT HAS CHIP'S IN DA DRUALICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2008, 11:40 PM~9686665
> * , U SHOULD HAD TAKEN  EL PATRON HOPPER
> *


NEED SOME SINGLE PUMP COMP FIRST! :0 






















J/K CAR IS GETTING A PAINT LIFT! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2008, 09:40 PM~9686665
> * , U SHOULD HAD TAKEN  EL PATRON HOPPER
> *


for wat?? :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 11:41 PM~9686677
> *
> :dunno:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 09:43 PM~9686695
> *NEED SOME SINGLE PUMP COMP FIRST! :0
> J/K CAR IS GETTING A PAINT LIFT! :biggrin:
> *


sure is...
thanks for the 200 bucks sucker!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Fuck Haters..

Posts: 2,358
Joined: Oct 2005
Car Club: Houston Stylez.....

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 09:44 PM~9686706
> *sure is...
> thats for the 200 bucks sucker!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 09:44 PM~9686701
> *for wat?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 11:44 PM~9686701
> *for wat?? :biggrin:
> *


COULDN'T TAKE THE CAR SWITCHMAN WAS ON LOCK DOWN! :0 

CALI SAID MAMBO'S AND THE MISSIS SAID :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 11:41 PM~9686682
> *IT HAS CHIP'S IN DA DRUALICS  :biggrin:
> *


ONLY CUZ I WANT IT LIKE THAT.....BOUGHT ALL THE NEW SHIT FOR IT AND DIDNT PUT NONE OF THAT SHIT IN...... GOT SCARED AT THE LAST MINUTE DIDNT WANNA DO NOTHIN TO IT DIDNT REALLY WANNA HOP IT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 09:46 PM~9686731
> *COULDN'T TAKE THE CAR SWITCHMAN WAS ON LOCK DOWN! :0
> 
> CALI SAID MAMBO'S AND THE MISSIS SAID :nono:
> *


switchmans hand is bruised from kickin some ass in dominoes last night...i made a ***** quit.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2008, 09:45 PM~9686721
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 09:45 PM~9686718
> *:uh:
> *


you know how i do


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 11:47 PM~9686742
> *ONLY CUZ I WANT IT LIKE THAT.....BOUGHT ALL THE NEW SHIT FOR IT AND DIDNT PUT NONE OF THAT SHIT IN...... GOT SCARED AT THE LAST MINUTE DIDNT WANNA DO NOTHIN TO IT DIDNT REALLY WANNA HOP IT
> *



JUST PLAYING SLIM! I WOULDNT HOP IT EITHER!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 09:48 PM~9686754
> *switchmans hand is bruised from kickin some ass in dominoes last night...i made a ***** quit.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wheres punk ass cochina


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 09:46 PM~9686731
> *COULDN'T TAKE THE CAR SWITCHMAN WAS ON LOCK DOWN! :0
> 
> CALI SAID MAMBO'S AND THE MISSIS SAID :nono:
> *


 :0 i could hit the switch tambien :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 11:49 PM~9686773
> *you know how i do
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS MY MONEY FOO! YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 13 2008, 09:49 PM~9686773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats good u guys had a good turn out so you guys will be doing this ever other sunday at mambos


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 09:51 PM~9686806
> *THAT WAS MY MONEY FOO! YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT! :biggrin:
> *


was mine first :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2008, 11:51 PM~9686805
> *:0  i could hit the switch tambien :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 09:52 PM~9686818
> *was mine first  :0
> *


now mines..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 13 2008, 09:51 PM~9686802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u are ok... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 11:52 PM~9686818
> *was mine first  :0
> *


PROVE IT!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dam cali ra-ra made u go broke in domino


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 11:51 PM~9686806
> *THAT WAS MY MONEY FOO! YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT! :biggrin:
> *


OWNED HIS ASS..........FLASE CLAMING A NU ***** STACKS......BUSTED


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 09:54 PM~9686852
> *PROVE IT!
> *


ask cochina...she seen me hand it to u... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 13 2008, 09:54 PM~9686856
> *dam cali ra-ra made u go broke in domino
> *


look at the score i won those games...that ***** quit i was kickin his ass so bad... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 11:55 PM~9686866
> *ask cochina...she seen me hand it to u... :biggrin:
> *


I LET YOU HOLD IT! IT WAS HEAVY SO I LET MY BISH HOLD IT FOR ME! :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 13 2008, 11:54 PM~9686856
> *dam cali ra-ra made u go broke in domino
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 09:55 PM~9686860
> *OWNED HIS ASS..........FLASE CLAMING A NU ***** STACKS......BUSTED
> *


shit i gotta go to the bank tommorow and cash this shit it for some 10's and 20's


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 13 2008, 09:58 PM~9686895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i got witnesses bitch....u know the real....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 09:59 PM~9686913
> *shit i gotta go to the bank tommorow and cash this shit it for some 10's and 20's
> *


bring it back to me i can change those bills for u....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 11:57 PM~9686886
> *look at the score i won those games...that ***** quit i was kickin his ass so bad... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: I made him pick up team mate then it was like 2 against 1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 10:01 PM~9686937
> *:nono: I made him pick up team mate then it was like 2 against 1
> *


 :uh: come on homie its cool...lots of people got beat by me b4 and now u are on that list of losers...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 10:00 PM~9686930
> *bring it back to me i can change those bills for u....
> *


thats alright..
wells fargo is around the corner


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SL"I"M that car looking good tonite. it aint even a hopper and still nose up. clean paint clean rims, all parts on the car, good job homie way to represent the muthafuckin club.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 10:02 PM~9686958
> *thats alright..
> wells fargo is around the corner
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2008, 10:03 PM~9686963
> *SL"I"M that car looking good tonite. it aint even a hopper and still nose up. clean paint clean rims, all parts on the car, good job homie way to represent the muthafuckin club.
> *


awwready!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SO WHO GOT THE VID


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2008, 12:03 AM~9686963
> *SL"I"M that car looking good tonite. it aint even a hopper and still nose up. clean paint clean rims, all parts on the car, good job homie way to represent the muthafuckin club.
> *


slim you made lone star proud! :tears: lol!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 12:05 AM~9686990
> *SO WHO GOT THE VID
> *


DEEEEEEEZ NUUUUUUTZ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 10:05 PM~9686990
> *SO WHO GOT THE VID
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 10:06 PM~9687005
> *slim you made lone star proud! :tears: lol!!!
> *


yea, he made daddy proud


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2008, 12:09 AM~9687033
> *yea, he made daddy proud
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 12:08 AM~9687020
> *DEEEEEEEZ NUUUUUUTZ
> *


slim doing its thing!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2008, 12:09 AM~9687033
> *yea, he made daddy proud
> *


BISHSHUPHOE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2008, 10:33 PM~9686586
> *GOOD TURNOUT AT MAMBOS 2NIGHT NICE TO SEE EVERYBODY OUT THERE KICKIN IT 2GETHER!!
> *


you o' friendly actin azz *****


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 12:11 AM~9687064
> *BISHSHUPHOE
> *


slim you got a white daddy too! and i thought i was the only one!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 14 2008, 12:10 AM~9687046
> *slim doing its thing!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKX MAN LAC STILL GOT IT THOUGH........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 14 2008, 12:10 AM~9687046
> *slim doing its thing!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm calling out all single's for next sunday at the HLC event!!!!!!

what it do!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 14 2008, 12:10 AM~9687046
> *slim doing its thing!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS THE LAC STILL GOT IT THOUGH MABEY I'LL FIND ANOTHER CAR TO BANG UP


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 10:15 PM~9687107
> *I'm calling out all single's for next sunday at the HLC event!!!!!!
> 
> what it do!!!!!
> *


 :uh: here we go again....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 11:16 PM~9687119
> *THANKS THE LAC STILL GOT IT THOUGH MABEY I'LL FIND ANOTHER CAR TO BANG UP
> *


juice the escalade, park it on its bumper


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 14 2008, 12:16 AM~9687122
> *:uh:  here we go again....
> *


shut up bish! you just hit my switch!lol :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 10:17 PM~9687134
> *shut up bish! you just hit my switch!lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 12:13 AM~9687080
> *THANKX MAN LAC STILL GOT IT THOUGH........
> *


no it dont homie, that bitch needs alot of work and time...i dont have the time...but u member when it first came out, it was working then....long time ago, but thats about iut for tha lac....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 13 2008, 10:18 PM~9687147
> *no it dont homie, that bitch needs alot of work and time...i dont have the time...but u member when it first came out, it was working then....long time ago, but thats about iut for tha lac....
> *


slim got the win????


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

cali rydah Today, 12:19 AM | | Post #121715 

Fuck Haters..

Posts: 2,374
Joined: Oct 2005
Car Club: *Houston Stylez.....*


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 14 2008, 12:19 AM~9687156
> *slim got the win????
> *


on my behave, yes....his doing its thing and not even a hopper.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 10:21 PM~9687181
> *cali rydah  Today, 12:19 AM    |  | Post #121715
> 
> Fuck Haters..
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2008, 10:03 PM~9686963
> *SL"I"M that car looking good tonite. it aint even a hopper and still nose up. clean paint clean rims, all parts on the car, good job homie way to represent the muthafuckin club.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....................JUST DONT SHOW UP LISTENIN UR CHURCH MUSIC AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 13 2008, 10:22 PM~9687192
> *on my behave, yes....his doing its thing and not even a hopper.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2008, 11:22 PM~9687198
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....................JUST DONT SHOW UP LISTENIN UR CHURCH MUSIC AGAIN!!!!!!!
> *


he was praying cops wouldnt pull em over.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2008, 10:12 PM~9687077
> *you o' friendly actin azz *****
> *


SHUTUPHOEEEE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2008, 10:23 PM~9687213
> *he was praying cops wouldnt pull em over..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


like always.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pics? videos?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2008, 10:29 PM~9687258
> *pics? videos?
> *


NOPE!!!!!!!!!!SHOULDA GOT OFF YO BIG ASS AND WENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2008, 11:36 PM~9686613
> *A BIG SHOUT OUT TO SHORTY'S AND JOHN THAT TOOK THEIR HOOPERZ AT THERE, THIS MOTIVATES A LOT OF PEOPLE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant belive it but TRUE!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 12:22 AM~9687198
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....................JUST DONT SHOW UP LISTENIN UR CHURCH MUSIC AGAIN!!!!!!!
> *


BISH GETCHO MUSIC GAME UP THAT WAS THE ISLEY BROTHERS FIGHT THE POWER


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 12:23 AM~9687213
> *he was praying cops wouldnt pull em over..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT TALK TO POLICE.....NO SNITCHIN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 10:33 PM~9687304
> *BISH GETCHO MUSIC GAME UP THAT WAS THE ISLEY BROTHERS FIGHT THE POWER
> *


noumsayn


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 10:33 PM~9687304
> *BISH GETCHO MUSIC GAME UP THAT WAS THE ISLEY BROTHERS FIGHT THE POWER
> *


bish u wont goin to no blackpanther meetin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2008, 10:40 PM~9687399
> *bish u wont goin to no blackpanther meetin
> *


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2008, 10:22 PM~9687198
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....................JUST DONT SHOW UP LISTENIN UR CHURCH MUSIC AGAIN!!!!!!!
> *


them boys dont know about that.. let me borrow your collecting...

ill let you borrow mine


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 12:40 AM~9687399
> *bish u wont goin to no blackpanther meetin
> *


WELL WHEN YOU GET YO SHIT BACK ON THA ROAD YOU CAN PLAY WACHA WONT TILL DEN DONT WORRY BOUT WUS IN MY DECK SUCKAAAAAAAA


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

cali rydah Today, 12:52 AM | | Post #121731 

Fuck Haters..

Posts: 2,378
Joined: Oct 2005 



:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2008, 10:54 PM~9687482
> *WELL WHEN YOU GET YO SHIT BACK ON THA ROAD YOU CAN PLAY WACHA WONT TILL DEN DONT WORRY BOUT WUS IN MY DECK SUCKAAAAAAAA
> *


  :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2008, 11:32 PM~9687289
> *NOPE!!!!!!!!!!SHOULDA GOT OFF YO BIG ASS AND WENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


was working afro puffs


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2008, 11:22 PM~9687198
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....................JUST DONT SHOW UP LISTENIN UR CHURCH MUSIC AGAIN!!!!!!!
> *


FIGHT THA POWER! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Dope turn out last night. Lot of cars lot of ppl and over all good atmosphere. 

Dono if anyone got haggled by precinct 6 when they pulled up but I didn't see no HPD all night.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Tony, Slim and boiler you made it look really good and all the people out there and yep no laws out there. but then again there was no body out there acting stupid. It should always be like that


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 14 2008, 07:42 AM~9689728
> *Dope turn out last night. Lot of cars lot of ppl and over all good atmosphere.
> 
> Dono if anyone got haggled by precinct 6 when they pulled up but I didn't see no HPD all night.
> ...


damn i missed out...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

yep homie you sure did. Are you still having that HLC picnic next sunday? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2008, 11:26 PM~9687815
> *was working afro puffs
> *


Shut it HOTCAKES and I cut my hurr puto so get u some new jokes..............ur still fat so ur fucked.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2008, 08:40 AM~9689965
> *yep homie you sure did. Are you still having that HLC picnic next sunday? :biggrin:
> *


  ..yes sir...












11am- 5pm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks cowboys and colts for makin the end of my bday weekend a good one. it was a good pay day... :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 13 2008, 10:15 PM~9687107
> *I'm calling out all single's for next sunday at the HLC event!!!!!!
> 
> what it do!!!!!
> *


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 09:55 PM~9686866
> *ask cochina...she seen me hand it to u... :biggrin:
> *


YUH I SEEN DA $ :0 MUCHO


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 13 2008, 09:59 PM~9686919
> *:uh:
> :uh:  i got witnesses bitch....u know the real....
> *



I DIDNT HOLD SHIT SO I KNOW IM NOT DA BITCH :cheesy:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 09:51 PM~9686802
> *wheres punk ass cochina
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA DATS FUNNY ...HE SLAPPED MY ASS :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 09:22 AM~9690175
> *HAHAHAHA DATS FUNNY ...HE SLAPPED MY ASS  :0
> *


 :biggrin: was soft too....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol..
and little


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 09:52 AM~9690017
> *Shut it HOTCAKES and I cut my hurr puto so get u some new jokes..............ur still fat so ur fucked.
> *


***** you ain't right for that one.........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 11:18 AM~9690155
> *:biggrin:
> 
> whats up  :biggrin:
> *


i think hes talkin about diffrent singles your single for a reason


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 11:34 AM~9690704
> *i think hes talkin about diffrent singles your single for a reason
> *


YOU SORRY DAWG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 10:26 AM~9690635
> *lol..
> and little
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 14 2008, 10:31 AM~9690675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTEM COACH!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

shiela i think you cool people i just like fuckin with ya


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 11:18 AM~9690155
> *:biggrin:
> 
> whats up  :biggrin:
> *


what it do!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

goofy what up with da hop homie????


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 10:26 AM~9690635
> *lol..
> and little
> *


stfu meanass


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 10:53 AM~9690851
> *shiela i think you cool people i just like fuckin with ya
> *


 :0 omg thats the nicest thing you have ever said to me :cheesy: Thanks


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

cochina do you have mexican in you?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 14 2008, 11:19 AM~9691036
> *cochina do you have mexican in you?
> *



No my DAD IS FULLBLODDED native american

thats why everyone thinks im not white

my hair is naturally black and thats why i dye it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 11:27 AM~9691113
> *No my DAD IS FULLBLODDED native american
> 
> thats why everyone thinks im not white
> ...


 :uh: :buttkick: is u fuckn serious??????? steve wonder could see dat yo ass white...............................j


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 14 2008, 11:19 AM~9691036
> *cochina do you have mexican in you?
> *


 :uh: oh dam i aint even gona ruin it for ya i can see this one coming a mile away.........................


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 12:35 PM~9691189
> *:uh:  :buttkick: is u fuckn serious??????? steve wonder could see dat yo ass white...............................j
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ray charles be like...damn white girl...let me feel yo wrist....haha :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 14 2008, 11:12 AM~9690999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even my black ass seen that shit comin


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 01:27 PM~9691113
> *No my DAD IS FULLBLODDED native american
> 
> thats why everyone thinks im not white
> ...




you want some in you! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 01:36 PM~9691200
> *:uh: oh dam i aint even gona ruin it for ya i can see this one coming a mile away.........................
> *



good looking out Homie!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 14 2008, 11:38 AM~9691213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ol horny ass niuccca


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 02:05 PM~9691419
> *he be like dam.............is it white in here or is it just this pale ass snowbunny next to me???????????/
> ol horny ass niuccca
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 09:52 AM~9690017
> *Shut it HOTCAKES and I cut my hurr puto so get u some new jokes..............ur still fat so ur fucked.
> *


you cut your hair cause i was clown'n you? thats joke in itself! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im cutin mines next... its a bitch to wake up in the morn and do that shit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 01:46 PM~9691786
> *im cutin mines next... its a bitch to wake up in the morn and do that shit.
> *


i thought you were gonna cut it last week


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 01:13 PM~9691005
> *:0 omg thats the nicest thing you have ever said to me  :cheesy: Thanks
> *


fuck dat fuck dat gimmie fity feet suckaaaaa


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 14 2008, 01:40 PM~9692266
> *
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 14 2008, 12:56 PM~9691338
> *you want some in you! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Jan 14 2008, 02:51 PM~9692361
> *
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 12:27 PM~9691113
> *No my DAD IS FULLBLODDED native american
> 
> thats why everyone thinks im not white
> ...



Id like to see if you look like my kinda sexy goth chick with the milky white skin and with dark hair :0 :biggrin: You have any pics of you with your natural hair color?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 14 2008, 12:13 PM~9691005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 i bet red hair would look good on her. look like a sexy ginger chick.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 04:03 PM~9692456
> *he a smooth talkin'  fancy dinner at olive garden, romantic actin azz *****.
> :0  i bet red hair would look good on her.  look like a sexy ginger chick.
> *


i bet blond hair black bush!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2008, 01:58 PM~9692415
> *Id like to see if you look like my kinda sexy goth chick with the milky white skin and with dark hair  :0  :biggrin:    You have any pics of you with your natural hair color?
> *


yeah i have pics...i will find one and post it... i look totally diffrent


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 14 2008, 02:15 PM~9692559
> *i bet blond hair black bush!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



uh no. i dont like hair. thats nasty


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 14 2008, 02:15 PM~9692559
> *i bet blond hair black bush!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 11:35 AM~9691189
> *:uh:  :buttkick: is u fuckn serious??????? steve wonder could see dat yo ass white...............................j
> *


thiey see that i look white but when they talk to me they think im mexican i guess cause i dont really have a " white voice i have an accent cause i can talk spanish i dunno


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 14 2008, 03:15 PM~9692559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, nasty.. chokin on a brawds pubs aint fun. :barf: so i heard.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 11:40 AM~9691226
> *get over it..
> you the mean one
> even my black ass seen that shit comin
> *


how am i mean...i even came to see u fukr :0


----------



## johnnychingas (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 02:27 PM~9692659
> *thiey see that i look white but when they talk to me they think im mexican i guess cause i dont really have a " white voice i have an accent cause i can talk spanish i dunno
> *


So what are you? Hispanic


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 02:28 PM~9692666
> *yeah, nasty..      chokin on a brawds pubs aint fun.  :barf:      so i heard.
> *


Yeah Sounds Nasty


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnychingas_@Jan 14 2008, 02:29 PM~9692673
> *So what are you? Hispanic
> *


No Native american..Ima post a pic of me later... so u can see what i used to look like


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 03:28 PM~9692667
> *how am i mean...i even came to see u fukr :0
> *


shiela, you like hot wings?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 02:35 PM~9692712
> *shiela, you like hot wings?
> *



their ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 14 2008, 12:57 PM~9691891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:
no you didnt.. if you came to see me, you would of been outside in the shop wet sanding with me..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 04:24 PM~9692629
> *uh no. i dont like hair. thats nasty
> *


me niether! :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 02:38 PM~9692739
> *i thought i was too.. but girls like my sexy curls..
> :ugh:
> no you didnt.. if you came to see me, you would of been outside in the shop wet sanding with me..
> *


it was raining


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 04:38 PM~9692739
> *i thought i was too.. but girls like my sexy curls..
> :ugh:
> no you didnt.. if you came to see me, you would of been outside in the shop wet sanding with me..
> *


what a date have her wet sanding


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

okay i found a picture...









[/IMG]


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 04:50 PM~9692848
> *okay i found a picture...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 02:27 PM~9692659
> *thiey see that i look white but when they talk to me they think im mexican i guess cause i dont really have a " white voice i have an accent cause i can talk spanish i dunno
> *


Just cuz u talk ghetto don't mean u have an accent sweety.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 14 2008, 03:36 PM~9692726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, blond hair needs to go.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 14 2008, 03:03 PM~9692456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah and gettin hair all in the teefs. I kinda like it when my girl has a little landing strip...just enough to know it aint a lil girl but not enough to intefere in certain activities.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 14 2008, 02:52 PM~9692860
> *:uh:
> *


i was super young shut up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 03:52 PM~9692863
> *Just cuz u talk ghetto don't mean u have an accent sweety.......
> *


 :0 man just called you fraud shiela


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2008, 02:52 PM~9692863
> *Just cuz u talk ghetto don't mean u have an accent sweety.......
> *


i dont talk ghetto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2008, 03:54 PM~9692881
> *yeah and gettin hair all in the teefs.  I kinda like it when my girl has a little landing strip...just enough to know it aint a lil girl but not enough to intefere in certain activities.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone call shorty for me and get price on 6 batteries. gracias.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 03:57 PM~9692911
> *someone call shorty for me and get price on 6 batteries.  gracias.
> *



Sure, whats the number?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2008, 03:57 PM~9692913
> *Sure, whats the number?
> *


713-880-3119


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 03:58 PM~9692918
> *713-880-3119
> *


What if they ask me all kindsa questions I dunno the answers to cause Imma no rider?!?! :0 I'm skurred hno: 


you ask on myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/shortys_hydraulics


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2008, 03:01 PM~9692939
> *What if they ask me all kindsa questions I dunno the answers to cause Imma no rider?!?! :0  I'm skurred  hno:
> you ask on myspace.
> 
> ...


omg yall want me to ask


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 04:02 PM~9692947
> *omg yall want me to ask
> *


:uh: I am playin silly... :biggrin: but i am not gonna call. What for?

BTW go back to that sexy dark color....thats my vote. Put it to a LIL vote :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2008, 03:05 PM~9692967
> *:uh:  I am playin silly... :biggrin: but i am not gonna call.  What for?
> 
> BTW go back to that sexy dark color....thats my vote.  Put it to a LIL vote  :biggrin:
> *



naw i used to have blonde hair with black high lights...

man..it was a bitch to get out of my hair...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 04:15 PM~9693041
> *naw i used to have blonde hair with black high lights...
> 
> man..it was a bitch to get out of my hair...
> *



I am saying go back to natural


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2008, 03:19 PM~9693067
> *I am saying go back to natural
> *


No cause if i ever wanna go blonde again it will be hard


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 03:38 PM~9692739
> *i thought i was too.. but girls like my sexy curls..
> :ugh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jan 14 2008, 04:01 PM~9692939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but sic talkin about his pubs :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 14 2008, 02:39 PM~9692746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm you do..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 04:39 PM~9693241
> *but sic talkin about his pubs    :uh:
> *


cochino!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 03:41 PM~9693261
> *we are in a covered shop.. not like it leaks..
> excuse failed..
> i dont take girls out of dates
> ...


didnt know


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Tony Got you On cam Fool :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 03:44 PM~9693283
> *didnt know
> *


:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 04:39 PM~9693241
> *:uh:  at work, and myspace blocked..  :angry:  get some nasty message..
> 
> You have attempted to access a website that is restricted because it may violate the American Express Electronic Communications Policy and the Code of Conduct. Internet activity is monitored and suspected violations are reported to the Employee Relations Group for investigation and appropriate disciplinary action up to, and including termination of employment. You may have received this message because you made a keystroke error while attempting to access a legitimate website. Please check your web address. If you did not make an error and you believe this site has been blocked in error, please send an e-mail to: xxxxxxxxxxxx with American Express in the subject line.
> ...


 oooh you gonna get in trouble!! :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup coach


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2008, 04:53 PM~9693334
> *sup coach
> *


WHAT IT DO YOUR SHIT LOOK CLEAN LAST NIGHT


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 03:46 PM~9693300
> *:uh:
> *


first time there and you didnt show me around


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

who is going on sunday


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2008, 05:43 PM~9693277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHROMED OUT *****


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 06:02 PM~9693398
> *who is going on sunday
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ NUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTZZZZZ


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 04:06 PM~9693430
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ NUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTZZZZZ
> *


OH DOES THAT MEAN IMA SEE U....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 14 2008, 09:18 AM~9690152
> *
> thanks cowboys and colts for makin the end of my bday weekend a good one. it was a good pay day... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 06:13 PM~9693482
> *OH DOES THAT MEAN IMA SEE U....
> *


NO IT MEAN U GONNA CD'S


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 14 2008, 02:15 PM~9692559
> *i bet blond hair black bush!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


the curtains don't match the rug :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAVE WHAT UP


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 04:35 PM~9693691
> *DAVE WHAT UP
> *



what up slim the cheif looking GOOD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 05:02 PM~9693398
> *who is going on sunday
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2008, 04:52 PM~9693329
> *oooh you gonna get in trouble!! :0
> *


NAW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 14 2008, 03:54 PM~9693345
> *WHAT IT DO YOUR SHIT LOOK CLEAN LAST NIGHT
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Say Slim You did that yesterday .


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If any one is looking for a project Cady let me know 
The Good 1983 cadillac coupe deville patriot edition. light blue with factory white leather interior. 52,000 original miles. Interior needs a cleaning but is perfect no tears or wrinkels etc. All factory options work.  

The bad small dent on deck lid 4.1 engine needed rebuilt Looks like the car was driven low on oil.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If any one is looking for a project Cady let me know 
The Good 1983 cadillac coupe deville patriot edition. light blue with factory white leather interior. 52,000 original miles. Interior needs a cleaning but is perfect no tears or wrinkels etc. All factory options work.  

The bad small dent on deck lid 4.1 engine needed rebuilt Looks like the car was driven low on oil.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2008, 07:07 PM~9693948
> *If any one is looking for a project Cady let me know
> The Good 1983 cadillac coupe deville patriot edition. light blue with factory white leather interior. 52,000 original miles. Interior needs a cleaning but is perfect no tears or wrinkels etc. All factory options work.
> 
> ...


what's the ticket on it?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 14 2008, 06:39 PM~9693717
> *what up slim the cheif looking GOOD
> *


THANKX HOMIE


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 06:08 PM~9693962
> *what's the ticket on it?
> *


$1,500 I have about $2,500 into it but I know I am not going to get that back without it running.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 06:08 PM~9693962
> *what's the ticket on it?
> *


$1,500 I have about $2,500 into it but I know I am not going to get that back without it running.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2008, 07:10 PM~9694010
> *$1,500 I have about $2,500 into it but I know I am not going to get that back without it running.
> *


got a homeboy interested, just talked to him. pm me your # so that he can call you about it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

cali rydah buy my cady so you can be a real black man. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9694347
> *Free download coming right up.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 14 2008, 06:10 PM~9694010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell brian to stop being stupid,we know its him. :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 06:50 PM~9694382
> *give you $500
> tell brian to stop being stupid,we know its him.  :uh:
> *


Only if you sell me your car for $400.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 07:50 PM~9694382
> *tell brian to stop being stupid,we know its him.  :uh:
> *


haven't talked to him in a while, gordura.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2008, 06:51 PM~9694399
> *Only if you sell me your car for $400.
> *


trippin, unlike that pos you trying to ditch, my car runs.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2008, 06:58 PM~9693864
> *Say Slim You did that yesterday .
> *


THANKX HOMIE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 08:54 PM~9694945
> *THANKX HOMIE
> *


http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 07:06 PM~9694519
> *trippin, unlike that pos you trying to ditch, my car runs.
> *


But yours is a dime a dozen caprice.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 07:06 PM~9694519
> *trippin, unlike that pos you trying to ditch, my car runs.
> *


But I bet if i had a couple hot pockets or hot wings in the trunk you would be knocking people over trying to get to it.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 08:59 PM~9694969
> *http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html
> *


R.I.P. Pimp C download.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 08:24 PM~9695978
> *R.I.P. Pimp C download.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2008, 05:33 PM~9694218
> *cali rydah buy my cady so you can be a real black man.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: no money.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 08:56 PM~9696332
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 14 2008, 10:58 PM~9696350
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 08:59 PM~9696373
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2008, 11:04 PM~9696436
> *
> *


  

TOMORROW HOMIE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2008, 08:05 PM~9695012
> *But yours is a dime a dozen caprice.
> *


'68 fastback impala is dime a dozen? :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2008, 10:17 PM~9696564
> *'68 fastback impala is dime a dozen?    :tears:
> *


throw it n da gutta n go buy notha from what I herd...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 10:05 PM~9696451
> *
> 
> TOMORROW HOMIE.
> *


if ya have time see if you can burn pimp c cd so I have something to jam on long drive home :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 14 2008, 04:00 PM~9693386
> *first time there and you didnt show me around
> *


i asked you if you wanted to see the shop.. and you didnt say shit back..
aint about to ask to twice.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 10:36 PM~9697426
> *i asked you if you wanted to see the shop.. and you didnt say shit back..
> aint about to ask to twice.
> *


thats gangsta....she was all up in mike and rara faces... :0 fuckin white boys... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 14 2008, 10:48 PM~9697551
> *thats gangsta....she was all up in mike and rara faces... :0 fuckin white boys... :biggrin:
> *


lol.. they pretty boys who dont get dirty..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2008, 11:22 PM~9697287
> *throw it n da gutta n go buy notha from what I herd...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 09:24 PM~9695978
> *R.I.P. Pimp C download.
> *


cant download it :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 15 2008, 01:59 AM~9698456
> *cant download it :angry:
> *


x2 

well, i was but its in some kinda RAR file, that i can't figure out.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2008, 04:04 PM~9693415
> *CHROMED OUT *****
> *


 only the home made telescophic drive shaft LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 14 2008, 05:29 PM~9693636
> *x2
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 15 2008, 09:04 AM~9699144
> *only the home made telescophic drive shaft LOL
> *


slip yoak foo!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2008, 09:05 PM~9695012
> *But yours is a dime a dozen caprice.
> *


aint dat da troof...........but for sum reason mine looks like a million bux ..........well atleast to me it dose :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 15 2008, 09:09 AM~9699383
> *aint dat da troof...........but for sum reason mine looks like a million bux ..........well atleast to me it dose :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 11:20 PM~9697820
> *lol.. they pretty boys who dont get dirty..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*11am- 5pm*


************everyone welcome************

call me for more info
GOOFY 832 213 8219


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 11:50 AM~9700897
> *
> *


going to the pinic black guy


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2008, 02:15 AM~9698540
> *x2
> 
> well, i was but its in some kinda RAR file, that i can't figure out.
> *


i guess latin is gonna have to burn sum cd's for us


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody need aluminum/billet parts polished. let me know.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

spam


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 15 2008, 01:52 PM~9701338
> *spam
> *


prefer wings


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2008, 12:06 PM~9700996
> *going to the pinic black guy
> *


maybe dont know yet...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *_Shiela_*
:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

*CALI RYDAH* CHEERING FOR ME WHILE I HOP!!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

*DEVIOUS SIXTY8* AFTER A NIGHT OF HOT POCKETS!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 15 2008, 03:20 PM~9702412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks more like darkness...and i dont cheer for chippers...fuckin car still does the same 28 inches from the magnificos show... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 04:35 PM~9702518
> *looks more like darkness...and i dont cheer for chippers...fuckin car still does the same 28 inches from the magnificos show... :biggrin:
> *


it kinda does.... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

TM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2008, 04:38 PM~9702545
> *it kinda does.... :roflmao:
> *


groupie


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 15 2008, 02:08 PM~9701008
> *i guess latin is gonna have to burn sum cd's for us
> *


you need to download winrar to open it up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 15 2008, 05:26 PM~9702446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


valio culo :burn:


----------



## wwakkooo (Jan 14, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 05:35 PM~9702518
> *looks more like darkness...and i dont cheer for chippers...fuckin car still does the same 28 inches from the magnificos show... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 03:35 PM~9702518
> *looks more like darkness...and i dont cheer for chippers...fuckin car still does the same 28 inches from the magnificos show... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2008, 05:53 PM~9703206
> *you need to download winrar to open it up.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 05:35 PM~9702518
> *looks more like darkness...and i dont cheer for chippers...fuckin car still does the same 28 inches from the magnificos show... :biggrin:
> *


NO DISRESPECT, BUT IS IT THE CAR OR THA SWITCHMAN? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 15 2008, 04:26 PM~9702446
> *DEVIOUS SIXTY8 AFTER A NIGHT OF HOT POCKETS!
> *


 :uh: real mature.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 07:51 PM~9704888
> *NO DISRESPECT, BUT IS IT THE CAR OR THA SWITCHMAN? :biggrin:
> *


its the car... i got it off the ground best out of three different people hittin it and it does more than 28.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 08:23 PM~9705124
> *its the car... i got it off the ground best out of three different people hittin it and it does more than 28.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2008, 08:32 PM~9705208
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  whats up boiler....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 09:51 PM~9704888
> *NO DISRESPECT, BUT IS IT THE CAR OR THA SWITCHMAN? :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2008, 05:02 PM~9702785
> *groupie
> *


 :uh: 


Devious. :ugh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 10:23 PM~9705124
> *its the car... i got it off the ground best out of three different people hittin it and it does more than 28.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:HE CAN HIT A SWITCH!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 09:51 PM~9704888
> *NO DISRESPECT, BUT IS IT THE CAR OR THA SWITCHMAN? :biggrin:
> *


TONY WHATS UP HOMIE? YOU THINK THE CADDY IS READY FOR EL PATRON? :0 LOL!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 15 2008, 09:12 PM~9705649
> *TONY WHATS UP HOMIE? YOU THINK THE CADDY IS READY FOR EL PATRON? :0 LOL!!!
> *


if you would do what u were told to do no single in houston would be ready for el patron...  so listen up lil boy and do it... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 11:14 PM~9705660
> *if you would do what u were told to do no single in houston would be ready for el patron...   so listen up lil boy and do it... :biggrin:
> *



LIL BOY IF I SHOWED YOU HOW BIG IT IS YOU WOULD BE LIKE DAMN *THATS BIG*......CAN I BARROW THAT!!.... AND I'LL BE LIKE NAAAAAAAA.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 15 2008, 09:19 PM~9705684
> *LIL BOY IF I SHOWED YOU HOW BIG IT IS YOU WOULD BE LIKE DAMN THATS BIG......CAN I BARROW THAT!!.... AND I'LL BE LIKE NAAAAAAAA.......
> *


 :uh: thats another gay stripe for u... i see why they call u rara.... :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 11:20 PM~9705692
> *:uh: thats another gay stripe for u... i see why they call u rara.... :uh:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :uh: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :werd: :loco: :nosad: :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 15 2008, 09:21 PM~9705707
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :uh:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :banghead:  :werd:  :loco:  :nosad:  :|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2008, 10:09 PM~9705612
> *:uh:
> Devious. :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 15 2008, 10:21 PM~9705707
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :uh:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:  :banghead:  :werd:  :loco:  :nosad:  :|
> *


go edit that, think you forgot to use a few smileys.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2008, 11:25 PM~9705743
> *go edit that, think you forgot to use a few smileys.
> *



NAAAA!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 15 2008, 11:12 PM~9705649
> *TONY WHATS UP HOMIE? YOU THINK THE CADDY IS READY FOR EL PATRON? :0 LOL!!!
> *


ITS BEEN READY, U SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW HOMIE......JUST MINOR WORK AND LITTLE TIME, BUT I HAVE A VICTUM IN SIGHT....BY THE WAY HE ALSO OWNS A BLACK CAR AND TALKS ALOT OF SHIT!!! :biggrin:  SO U HAVE TO WAIT UR TURN HOMIE, TAKE A NUMBER.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 10:23 PM~9705124
> *its the car... i got it off the ground best out of three different people hittin it and it does more than 28.... :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: hno:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 11:32 PM~9705828
> *ITS BEEN READY, U SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW HOMIE......JUST MINOR WORK AND LITTLE TIME, BUT I HAVE A VICTUM IN SIGHT....BY THE WAY HE ALSO OWNS A BLACK CAR AND TALKS ALOT OF SHIT!!! :biggrin:   SO U HAVE TO WAIT UR TURN HOMIE, TAKE A NUMBER.. :biggrin:
> *




JUST LET ME KNOW WHATS UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 15 2008, 09:32 PM~9705828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 15 2008, 11:34 PM~9705861
> *JUST LET ME KNOW WHATS UP!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: FO SURE..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2008, 05:53 PM~9703206
> *you need to download winrar to open it up.
> *


got it :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2008, 03:38 PM~9702545
> *it kinda does.... :roflmao:
> *


i dont wear tightie whities... my dick meat hangs out too much... 
and dont ask for pics either!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 15 2008, 09:37 PM~9705888
> *got it :thumbsup:
> *


you late,.. i done jammed that bitch 3 times already
cd go hard


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2008, 09:44 PM~9705978
> *i dont wear tightie whities... my dick meat hangs out too much...
> and dont ask for pics either!
> *


only bcuz u will leave shit stains in them after u lift ya leg and fart... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to all tha HOPPERS that dont give a fuck and aint scared to break something!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 15 2008, 10:37 PM~9705888
> *got it :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 09:45 PM~9705995
> *only bcuz u will leave shit stains in them after u lift ya leg and fart... :0
> *


thats rob.. ***** can clear out the shop with a little one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2008, 09:50 PM~9706071
> *thats rob.. ***** can clear out the shop with a little one
> *


both yall some nasty asses anyway....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 09:45 PM~9706000
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to all tha HOPPERS that dont give a fuck and aint scared to break something!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SOMEONE CALLING ME? :biggrin: ,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2008, 09:58 PM~9706180
> *SOMEONE CALLING ME? :biggrin: ,
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2008, 10:58 PM~9706180
> *SOMEONE CALLING ME? :biggrin: ,
> *


deeeezzzzzzzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 15 2008, 09:51 PM~9706092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice try...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2008, 10:02 PM~9706233
> *true...
> farting is good for the body
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2008, 11:58 PM~9706180
> *SOMEONE CALLING ME? :biggrin: ,
> *


u know i am,,,,pinches LOCOS...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WATUP PEEPS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2008, 10:04 PM~9706272
> *WATUP PEEPS
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2008, 09:58 PM~9706180
> *SOMEONE CALLING ME? :biggrin: ,
> *


DA FUCK U STILL DOING AWAKE VIC?????????AINT U GOTA BE AT WORK LIKE.............YESTERDAY???????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2008, 10:49 PM~9706050
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


i already burnt it.im gonna jam it tomorrow morning on the way to work. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2008, 10:44 PM~9705985
> *you late,.. i done jammed that bitch 3 times already
> cd go hard
> *


i heard a couple of songs they jammin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 16 2008, 12:04 AM~9706272
> *WATUP PEEPS
> *


Q rollo homie!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 10:06 PM~9706292
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 10:11 PM~9706347
> *Q rollo homie!!
> *


SUP TONY WAT IT B LIKE??????CADDY STILL HOT,JUST GOTA COMPLETE IT THO  !!!!!!!!!KEEP THAT BITCH ON DA STREETS AINT NO NEED FOR IT 2 B COLLECTIN DUST...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, WRATH, *BloCc*, RAGALAC, *DISTURBED*, 1984CADDY
:uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 10:11 PM~9706347
> *Q rollo homie!!
> *


DOUBLE POSTSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 16 2008, 12:18 AM~9706401
> *SUP TONY WAT IT B LIKE??????CADDY STILL HOT,JUST GOTA COMPLETE IT THO   !!!!!!!!!KEEP THAT BITCH ON DA STREETS AINT NO NEED FOR IT 2 B COLLECTIN DUST...........
> *


yeah i try to keep it on tha streets but its hard when ur workin on more than one car, and then havin to go to work every day. alway real busy!


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 10:19 PM~9706413
> *6 Members: cali rydah, WRATH, BloCc, RAGALAC, DISTURBED, 1984CADDY
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 15 2008, 10:19 PM~9706417
> *
> *


he liked that feeling in his ass... :0 thats more batteries than he is used to...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 15 2008, 10:22 PM~9706434
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:  :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 10:23 PM~9706448
> *:uh:    :uh:
> *


where were you sunday? missed some stuff...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 15 2008, 10:26 PM~9706494
> *where were you sunday? missed some stuff...
> *


chillin with the wife...  will not miss another time... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 10:22 PM~9706437
> *he liked that feeling in his ass... :0 thats more batteries than he is used to...
> *


:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 10:21 PM~9706432
> *yeah i try to keep it on tha streets but its hard when ur workin on more than one car, and then havin to go to work every day. alway real busy!
> *


YEA I HEAR YA ON THAT I ALWAYS USE 2 SAY I WAS GONA BUILD MY CAR MYSELF BUT BETWEEN ALL THIS WORK I JUST DECIDED TO SEND SOME SHIT OUT TO GET DONE BUT IM STILL GETTIN MY HANDS PLENTY DIRTY FUCKIN WIT IT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2008, 10:27 PM~9706509
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: look at your face whenever something is close to your ass u smiling...average ***** dont want nothing by his ass...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2008, 10:27 PM~9706508
> *chillin with the wife...  will not miss another time... :0
> *


coolz well im outz got to get stuff ready for work...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 15 2008, 10:30 PM~9706530
> *coolz well im outz got to get stuff ready for work...
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 15 2008, 11:48 PM~9706725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2008, 10:44 PM~9705978
> *i dont wear tightie whities... my dick meat hangs out too much...
> and dont ask for pics either!
> *


 :ugh: uh ok. 


:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 15 2008, 10:21 PM~9706432
> *yeah i try to keep it on tha streets but its hard when ur workin on more than one car, and then havin to go to work every day. alway real busy!
> *


Hey tony I might have to that caddy offf your hands i need a new project


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

found this on craigs listI have several body parts for a 90-92 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham. Some of the parts are the side panels and complete header panel with grill. I have two sets of each. If you're looking to convert your old school 80's model to the newer 90's modle Euro style, here's your chance. I also have a complete 1990 Cadillac that I'm parting out. I can be reached at 281-827-1161. Ask for Humberto. Thanks!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2008, 10:44 AM~9709384
> *
> *


you must of just woke up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 10:50 AM~9709424
> *you must of just woke up
> *


hard night at work... im still tired...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2008, 11:18 AM~9709654
> *hard night at work... im still tired...
> *


work huh..
are yall hiring?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, INIMITABLE

:uh:
wheres my chucks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 11:23 AM~9709703
> *work huh..
> are yall hiring?
> *


they not hiring anymore paint sniffers... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 16 2008, 05:32 AM~9707858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speaking of paint.. gotta do robs quarters tonight


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 12:03 PM~9710024
> *thats what i thought
> speaking of paint.. gotta do robs quarters tonight
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 12:03 PM~9710024
> *thats what i thought
> speaking of paint.. gotta do robs quarters tonight
> *


make sure u fiberglass them good...bish :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 01:03 PM~9710024
> *thats what i thought
> *


  uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 16 2008, 12:07 PM~9710051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 01:58 PM~9710429
> *:uh:
> *


"only in bed" 


:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 12:58 PM~9710429
> *didnt have to..
> :uh:
> *


yea u did... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 01:04 PM~9710490
> *"only in bed"
> :ugh:
> *


haha.. you wrong for that


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2008, 01:08 PM~9710523
> *yea u did... :uh:
> *


he never bought the fiberglass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 01:25 PM~9710647
> *haha.. you wrong for that
> 
> he never bought the fiberglass
> *


hes gonna have the same problem... :uh: fuckin waste of money...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 02:25 PM~9710647
> *haha.. you wrong for that
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 


but its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 02:29 PM~9710681
> *:0  :roflmao:
> but its all good.  :biggrin:
> *


word on street is its "just ok"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 02:48 PM~9710842
> *word on street is its "just ok"
> *


 :0 

well see i wouldnt know ALL BOUT THAT...im jus sayin... :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 02:51 PM~9710860
> *:0
> 
> well see i wouldnt know ALL BOUT THAT...im jus sayin... :ugh:
> *


come over and prove em wrong


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 02:59 PM~9710928
> *come over and prove em wrong
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:

i thought sic liked the white women???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 03:04 PM~9710972
> *:roflmao:  :nono:
> 
> i thought sic liked the white women???
> *


umm.. dunno what that has to do with you coming over for wings. but since you brought it up..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

coming over for wings?!?!? :roflmao:

see i thought you were talkin bout something TOTALLY different. :around:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HERES SOMETHING LOWRIDER RELATED.... :uh: 










JAN 20TH 
11AM-5PM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2008, 03:55 PM~9711386
> *HERES SOMETHING LOWRIDER RELATED.... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


umm.. jan 13th past. just FYI :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 03:28 PM~9711209
> *coming over for wings?!?!? :roflmao:
> 
> see i thought you were talkin bout something TOTALLY different. :around:
> *


for real though, found new spot.. wings-n-more got nothing on bayou city wings.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 03:02 PM~9711433
> *umm.. jan 13th past.    just FYI    :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK...LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 04:06 PM~9711465
> *for real though, found new spot..  wings-n-more got nothing on bayou city wings.
> *


oh yea. i seen them around....jus never been.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2008, 04:07 PM~9711467
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK...LOL
> *


DOH!! :uh: :biggrin: Yeah I be getting confused on all the dates too...there is something going on in one form or another practically every weekend.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 04:14 PM~9711516
> *oh yea. i seen them around....jus never been.
> *


maybe i'll take you one day, be kinda expensive,but i go all out on dates. 

besides the different flavors, you also get choice of breaded,glazed or naked.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 16 2008, 03:41 PM~9711302
> *que que?
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 04:17 PM~9711534
> *maybe i'll take you one day, be kinda expensive,but i go all out on dates.
> 
> besides the different flavors, you also get choice of breaded,glazed or naked.
> *


then next you'll take me to olive garden huh??? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 04:21 PM~9711562
> *then next you'll take me to olive garden huh??? :biggrin:
> *


hey, slow down there now.. one step at a time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2008, 04:19 PM~9711549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that cake looks good!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 

what was the occasion???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2008, 03:17 PM~9711533
> *DOH!! :uh:              :biggrin:  Yeah I be getting confused on all the dates too...there is something going on in one form or another practically every weekend.
> *


THE MOTHER OF ALL WEBSITES NEEDS TO BE UPDATED..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 04:22 PM~9711570
> *hey, slow down there now..    one step at a time.
> *


balla!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2008, 04:23 PM~9711583
> *THE MOTHER OF ALL WEBSITES NEEDS TO BE UPDATED..
> *


www.texasdarkside.com?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 03:23 PM~9711586
> *balla!!!!
> *


CANT IMAGINE YOU SAYIN THAT...LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2008, 04:24 PM~9711600
> *CANT IMAGINE YOU SAYIN THAT...LOL.. :biggrin:
> *


hahahha!! why not!!! i got my ghetto moments... :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 04:23 PM~9711586
> *balla!!!!
> *


i mean, i might do olive garden, maybe if its like special occassion. like baby mommas bday or something.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 04:30 PM~9711643
> *i mean, i might do olive garden, maybe if its like special occassion.  like baby mommas bday or something.
> *


well i aint your baby momma but my bday did just pass so..... :cheesy: LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 04:31 PM~9711649
> *well i aint your baby momma but my bday did just pass so..... :cheesy: LOL
> *


well, don't get it twisted.. me and baby momma would have seperate checks.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 04:32 PM~9711656
> *well, don't get it twisted..  me and baby momma would have seperate checks.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

wow...i wonder why things didnt work out between you two... :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 04:34 PM~9711675
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> wow...i wonder why things didnt work out between you two... :ugh:
> *


:tears: she wanted to go out to fancy places like olive garden, and go to movies without sneaking in snacks.. fk that.. thats too high maintanance for me.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 16 2008, 04:22 PM~9711575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha......watch it mayne....next she'll be askin for you to roll up the windows and turn on the a/c :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

hey to the people who do have my number just letting you know my phone got broke into half by my stupid ass babydaddy so yuh.im not ignoring you or anythng :0 ..i should be getting a new phone this weekend


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 16 2008, 05:11 PM~9712481
> *hey to the people who do have my number just letting you know my phone got broke into half by my stupid ass babydaddy so yuh.im not ignoring you or anythng :0 ..i should be getting a new phone this weekend
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

parts car :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 16 2008, 06:20 PM~9712571
> *parts car  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


well pull up or shut up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 16 2008, 06:45 PM~9712792
> *well pull up or shut up
> *


shut up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 16 2008, 06:46 PM~9712798
> *shut up
> *


SELL ME YOUR 4 DOOR JUST INCASE BUYER NEEDS IT FOR FUTURE PARTS CAR... NEVER KNOW MIGHT GET IN FENDER BENDER AND ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE EXTRA PARTS LAYING AROUND... :biggrin: 

HOW IS THE MONTE CARLO COMMING ALONG?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 16 2008, 06:49 PM~9712830
> *SELL ME YOUR 4 DOOR JUST INCASE BUYER NEEDS IT FOR FUTURE PARTS CAR... NEVER KNOW MIGHT GET IN FENDER BENDER AND ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE EXTRA PARTS LAYING AROUND... :biggrin:
> 
> HOW IS THE MONTE CARLO COMMING ALONG?
> *


4 do aint for sell, its a keeper :biggrin: 

the monte sucks on dys like today. some one switched the column and put a fucked up one. they put one with out the wipers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 16 2008, 06:11 PM~9712481
> *hey to the people who do have my number just letting you know my phone got broke into half by my stupid ass babydaddy so yuh.im not ignoring you or anythng :0 ..i should be getting a new phone this weekend
> *


man did an ike turner on ya huh? gangsta


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 06:01 PM~9712942
> *man did an ike turner on ya huh?  gangsta
> *



yeah he broke my phone i hit him and then he hit me back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 16 2008, 07:17 PM~9713102
> *yeah he broke my phone i hit him and then he hit me back
> *


what'd you do wrong to start whole thing?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 04:59 PM~9711880
> *:tears:  she wanted to go out to fancy places like olive garden, and go to movies without sneaking in snacks..      fk that..      thats too high maintanance for me.
> *


Oic. :ugh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2008, 05:41 PM~9712198
> *i know you'd be the first to respond.....no, no birthday parties goin on.....hahahaha.......mine is sunday...but i'm too old for a pinata...... :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha! Punk ass!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

figured


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

It sucks being sick.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 06:31 PM~9713216
> *what'd you do wrong to start whole thing?
> *


changed her name from cochina to sheila :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 16 2008, 07:17 PM~9713102
> *yeah he broke my phone i hit him and then he hit me back
> *


Dam. That's craziness. Baby daddy drama aint ever good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 16 2008, 08:27 PM~9713666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perhaps she should have acted right, he wouldn't have had to go Ike Turner on her. 

"you trying to help ike? you're the mother fkr that needs help"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 07:01 PM~9712942
> *man did an ike turner on ya huh?  gangsta
> *


Anna Mae :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 16 2008, 08:34 PM~9713738
> *Anna Mae :biggrin:
> *


"when i was lil, i didn't wanna be like mike, i wanted be like Ike"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 08:34 PM~9713737
> *perhaps she should have acted right, he wouldn't have had to go Ike Turner on her.
> 
> "you trying to help ike?  you're the mother fkr that needs help"
> *


 :uh: 

Your idol is dead. Get over it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 07:26 PM~9713661
> *It sucks being sick.
> *


take a full bottle of NYQUIL, and go to sleep, ( skip layitlow) :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2008, 08:54 PM~9713910
> *take a full bottle of NYQUIL, and go to sleep, ( skip layitlow) :biggrin:
> *


A full bottle?!? I may not wake up tomorrow! Lol! I've already taken some nyquil. Took some theraflu too. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

So who all is watching the fight on sat? If so who ya goin for?

Anyone else wanna loose money? :biggrin: lol!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 08:06 PM~9714001
> *So who all is watching the fight on sat? If so who ya goin for?
> 
> Anyone else wanna loose money? :biggrin: lol!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: someone has a lot of confidence


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

party up in hurr


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 16 2008, 06:17 PM~9713102
> *yeah he broke my phone i hit him and then he hit me back
> *


You don't have any frying pans?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 16 2008, 08:15 PM~9714057
> *You don't have any frying pans?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats why they don't make them anymore


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2008, 08:19 PM~9714088
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: thats why they don't make them anymore
> *


No I got some, but that's why I'm not married. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2008, 09:10 PM~9714040
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  someone has a lot of confidence
> *


 lol! I'm on a winning streak! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 16 2008, 12:19 AM~9706417
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 16 2008, 09:21 PM~9714105
> *No I got some, but that's why I'm not married. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Good idea!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 08:22 PM~9714112
> * lol! I'm on a winning streak! :biggrin:
> *


on monday , u b sayin, i was :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 16 2008, 07:55 PM~9712880
> *4 do aint for sell, its a keeper :biggrin:
> 
> the monte sucks on dys like today. some one switched the column and put a fucked up one. they put one with out the wipers
> *


damn bucket


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 16 2008, 08:21 PM~9714105
> *No I got some, but that's why I'm not married. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0 wait a minute here :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Carwash benefit going on this Saturday and Sunday for Eric Garcia who is suffering from Lukemia and has cancer in the blood. He is the brother of Sonya Lavador (Holy Rollerz). All riders show your support for the family who need support from the Houston folks during these sad times.

Will be this weekend on both days at the corner of 59 North and Little York at the McDonalds parking lot.*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2008, 08:36 PM~9714260
> *Carwash benefit going on this Saturday and Sunday for Eric Garcia who is suffering from Lukemia and has cancer in the blood.  He is the brother of Sonya Lavador (Holy Rollerz).  All riders show your support for the family who need support from the Houston folks during these sad times.
> 
> Will be this weekend on both days at the corner of 59 North and Little York at the McDonalds parking lot.
> ...


will stop by


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2008, 09:26 PM~9714165
> *on monday , u b sayin, i was :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha!!! yea well we shall see. . :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 16 2008, 08:48 PM~9713864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she don't cook. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 16 2008, 09:47 PM~9714396
> *Hahaha!!! yea well we shall see. . :cheesy:
> *


*We Shall See*
Poem By Faiz Ahmed Faiz

It is necessary that we shall also see
That day which has been promised 
Which is written with God's ink
We shall see

When the mountains of cruelty and torture 
Will fly like pieces of cotton
Under the feet of the governed
This earth will quake
And over the head of the ruler
When lightening will thunder 
We shall see

When from God's Mecca
All the idols will be shattered
Us people standing in the mosque
Will be elevated to a higher platform
All the crowns will be tossed
All the thrones will be toppled

Then only God's name will remain 
Who is both absent and present 
Who is both the observer and the view itself 
When the anthem of truth will be raised 
Who I am and you are as well 
And the people of God will reign 
Who I am and you are as well

We shall see 
It is necessary that we shall also see

We shall see...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2008, 10:05 AM~9708207
> *Hey tony I might have to that caddy offf your hands i need a new project
> *


lrt me know, ready for pick up soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 16 2008, 01:29 PM~9710681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. babydaddybitchedsmackedyaassownedddddddddddd


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 16 2008, 08:15 PM~9714057
> *You don't have any frying pans?
> *


YEAH I DO BUT I WASNT AROUND ANY...

MY TEMPLE IS BRUISED


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2008, 10:55 PM~9715733
> *how you know its good
> naw.. i like the hispanic /latin women
> 
> ...


NAW NAW THAT FOOL GOT OWNED CAUSE I GOT DA LAST HIT


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 06:31 PM~9713216
> *what'd you do wrong to start whole thing?
> *


LONG STORY..HE'S PYSCHO..

:0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 07:34 PM~9713737
> *OH
> perhaps she should have acted right, he wouldn't have had to go Ike Turner on her.
> 
> ...




No i dont owe him anything and i dont need to "act right." im not hear on this earth to please his stupid ass and i don't give a fuk if he is a dude if he wants to start a fight im not gonna be scared ima knock da fuck out of him too.

He's just mad cause i hold sooo much info that can get his ass in trouble and im feeling a little manipulating right now. :biggrin: So he better stop fucking with me if he wants to continue seeing his daughter.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 17 2008, 07:33 AM~9717312
> *No i dont owe him anything and i dont need to "act right." im not hear on this earth to please his stupid ass and i don't give a fuk if he is a dude if he wants to start a fight im not gonna be scared ima knock da fuck out of him too.
> 
> He's just mad cause i hold sooo much info that can get his ass in trouble and im feeling a little manipulating right now.  :biggrin: So he better stop fucking with me if he wants to continue seeing his daughter.
> *


gangsta.. call me if you wanna talk about it.. 







oh wait, he busted phone.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 17 2008, 06:33 AM~9717312
> *No i dont owe him anything and i dont need to "act right." im not hear on this earth to please his stupid ass and i don't give a fuk if he is a dude if he wants to start a fight im not gonna be scared ima knock da fuck out of him too.
> 
> He's just mad cause i hold sooo much info that can get his ass in trouble and im feeling a little manipulating right now.  :biggrin: So he better stop fucking with me if he wants to continue seeing his daughter.
> *


O.K. now, don't do that. The Baby needs her daddy and mommy. Just keep the frying pans close by. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 16 2008, 10:32 PM~9715481
> *lrt me know, ready for pick up soon.. :biggrin:
> *


on the cool i want a 2 door caddy lets talk bout the price . and will see.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 17 2008, 06:33 AM~9717312
> *No i dont owe him anything and i dont need to "act right." im not hear on this earth to please his stupid ass and i don't give a fuk if he is a dude if he wants to start a fight im not gonna be scared ima knock da fuck out of him too.
> 
> He's just mad cause i hold sooo much info that can get his ass in trouble and im feeling a little manipulating right now.  :biggrin: So he better stop fucking with me if he wants to continue seeing his daughter.
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sup lonestar??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 07:27 AM~9717466
> *sup lonestar??
> *


sup. :biggrin: any new dayton products :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2008, 10:23 PM~9714827
> *:angry: :tears:
> *


http://www.guardian.co.uk/usa/story/0,,2242235,00.html

Cocaine abuse killed Ike Turner, autopsy finds


Louise Radnofsky and agencies
Thursday January 17, 2008
Guardian Unlimited 


Tina and Ike Turner performing on stage in 1966. Photograph: AP



A cocaine overdose killed the blues legend Ike Turner in his California home last month, an autopsy has found.
Turner, 76, also had hypertensive cardiovascular disease and pulmonary emphysema, but it was the cocaine that caused his death, the San Diego County medical examiner's office said yesterday.

"We are listing that he abused cocaine, and that's what resulted in the cocaine toxicity," Paul Parker, the chief investigator at the medical examiner's office, told the Associated Press.


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

sup mac2lac, whats goin down big homie!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 16 2008, 11:55 PM~9715733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i see....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 17 2008, 08:29 AM~9717470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup sukie.....you back in town homie?? holla at me!!! you shouldn't have any problems sellin that 50 chev.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 08:10 AM~9717612
> *no...  ..not yet....but will be restocking soon :biggrin: ...but i found a yukon you can buy for monica  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cancel that yukon. im gonna start on another low soon :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 17 2008, 06:28 AM~9717302
> *YEAH I DO BUT I WASNT AROUND ANY...
> 
> MY TEMPLE IS BRUISED
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 17 2008, 06:29 AM~9717303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont know if you wanna see.. ill show you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 08:35 AM~9717487
> *http://www.guardian.co.uk/usa/story/0,,2242235,00.html
> 
> Cocaine abuse killed Ike Turner, autopsy finds
> ...


lies and propaganda, media just trying to bring down a legend. and figures a female wrote the article. man probably died of carpal tunal, from slappin bitches too much.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 17 2008, 08:33 AM~9717312
> *No i dont owe him anything and i dont need to "act right." im not hear on this earth to please his stupid ass and i don't give a fuk if he is a dude if he wants to start a fight im not gonna be scared ima knock da fuck out of him too.
> 
> He's just mad cause i hold sooo much info that can get his ass in trouble and im feeling a little manipulating right now.  :biggrin: So he better stop fucking with me if he wants to continue seeing his daughter.
> *



see thats what made him talkin fly is only for people with boxin game


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, streetshow, cali rydah

sup foo :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2008, 11:23 AM~9718056
> *lies and propaganda, media just trying to bring down a legend. and figures a female wrote the article.  man probably died of carpal tunal, from slappin bitches too much.
> 
> 
> ...


si como no danny!!! :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2008, 11:17 AM~9718465
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sic713, streetshow, cali rydah
> 
> ...


  what up blacky...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 11:47 AM~9718227
> *see thats what made him talkin fly is only for people with boxin game
> *


LOL

your lil girl is gorgeous. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 11:47 AM~9718227
> *see thats what made him talkin fly is only for people with boxin game
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* RA-RA*
:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 03:52 PM~9719450
> *2 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA
> :uh:
> *


BISH ANSWER YOUR PHONE BISH!!! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 17 2008, 02:00 PM~9719503
> *BISH ANSWER YOUR PHONE BISH!!! :uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 17 2008, 08:18 AM~9717649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOB N WEAVE NICCA BOB N WEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ILL GIVE YA SOME BOXING LESSONS IF YA NEED EM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 02:21 PM~9718850
> *LOL
> 
> your lil girl is gorgeous. :cheesy:
> *


lol i know ......thats my god daughter


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 03:08 PM~9719570
> *lol i know ......thats my god daughter
> *


oh!! i thought that was YOUR daughter. LOL

my bad...shes gorgeous either way.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 02:16 PM~9719624
> *oh!! i thought that was YOUR daughter. LOL
> 
> my bad...shes gorgeous either way.
> *


 :uh: DAFUCK U COLOR BLIND??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 02:18 PM~9719633
> *:uh: DAFUCK U COLOR BLIND??????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 couldnt be slims baby he dont get no pussy .... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 03:18 PM~9719633
> *:uh: DAFUCK U COLOR BLIND??????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i thought maybe she was mixed! my girl has a mixed baby and she is the same color so CALLATE SONSO!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 17 2008, 02:25 PM~9719676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but see slim is SUPABLACK!!!!!!!!!!!SO NOT POSSIBLE!!!!!SONSA!!!!!!!!!!!

so who got winnin da fight this weekend hustla??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 03:40 PM~9719793
> *but see slim is SUPABLACK!!!!!!!!!!!SO NOT POSSIBLE!!!!!SONSA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so who got winnin da fight this weekend hustla??
> *


 :roflmao: 

well see ive never seen slim live and in person so i can only go off the pictures....

i got jones.  who you got? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 02:42 PM~9719813
> *:roflmao:
> 
> well see ive never seen slim live and in person so i can only go off the pictures....
> ...


hmmmmmmmmmmm kinda going 4 jones but felix got some power betta hope roy dont end up on his ass like the last couople of times


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

anybody going to go see fatboy gabriel iglesias at da improv this wekend?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 02:42 PM~9719813
> *:roflmao:
> 
> well see ive never seen slim live and in person so i can only go off the pictures....
> ...


***** look like a cartoon character..he tall as hell...make everybody look little... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 03:45 PM~9719839
> *hmmmmmmmmmmm kinda going 4 jones but felix got some power betta hope roy dont end up on his ass like the last couople of times
> *


kinda...?!?!? so you undecided???

i got faith in jones.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 03:46 PM~9719846
> *anybody going to go see fatboy gabriel iglesias at da improv this wekend?
> *


bet danny is.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 03:46 PM~9719849
> ****** look like a cartoon character..he tall as hell...make everybody look little... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i seen him in group pics and yea...he does make everyone look short.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 02:48 PM~9719860
> *kinda...?!?!? so you undecided???
> 
> i got faith in jones.
> *


i quit having faith in boxers acouple years ago when alot of fights started having baddesicions by the judges...........so kinda jones


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 02:49 PM~9719875
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i seen him in group pics and yea...he does make everyone look short.
> *


 :biggrin: ***** cool just tall as shit...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 02:48 PM~9719865
> *bet danny is.
> *


yea i bet too..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 17 2008, 03:40 PM~9719793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i aint even know he in town. besides i'm banned from improv. i got drunk and tried to jump on stage and tell olive garden jokes. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 03:50 PM~9719877
> *i quit having faith in boxers acouple years ago when alot of fights started having baddesicions by the judges...........so kinda jones
> *


i hear ya on that.

i just need to keep being lucky!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 03:50 PM~9719881
> *:biggrin: ***** cool just tall as shit...
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 17 2008, 04:03 PM~9719968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


troublemaker.... :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 04:25 PM~9719676
> *:0 couldnt be slims baby he dont get no pussy .... :biggrin:
> *


i get just a lil more than u and you got I.H.P


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 03:27 PM~9720125
> *i get just a lil more than u and you got I.H.P
> *


doubt that ... i bet the house on it...lol.. oh u cant make that bet ... i bet my caprice on it... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 17 2008, 04:03 PM~9719968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2008, 05:03 PM~9719968
> *:roflmao:
> i'll co-sign that, SLIM is superblack.  with an S on his chest
> only sic and charcoal got em beat.
> ...


naw bish you banned from olive garden cuz u single handly damn near shut that bish down.......sign said can u eat all and i had to co sign for u another plate cuz u ate that too


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 04:29 PM~9720137
> *doubt that ... i bet the house on it...lol.. oh u cant make that bet ... i bet my caprice on it... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

you ain't right for that!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 04:30 PM~9720149
> *pics or it didn't happen......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!








MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!
MIXTAPE OUT SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 04:31 PM~9720155
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 :0  :0  :0
> 
> you ain't right for that!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 04:31 PM~9720153
> *naw bish you banned from olive garden cuz u single handly damn near shut that bish down.......sign said can u eat all and i had to co sign for u another plate cuz u ate that too
> *


don't forget double occupancy and weight limit on booths...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 03:31 PM~9720155
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 :0  :0  :0
> 
> you ain't right for that!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


having thangs in 08 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 05:29 PM~9720137
> *doubt that ... i bet the house on it...lol.. oh u cant make that bet ... i bet my caprice on it... :biggrin:
> *


damn right i cant make that bet....but know that i could if i wanted too........ i stay with moms by choice not cuz i have to dont get it twisted


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 03:33 PM~9720173
> *damn right i cant make that bet....but know that i could if i wanted too........ i stay with moms by choice not cuz i have to dont get it twisted
> *


come on slim dont get all defensive..dont be mad bcuz u cant take a bitch to the house without sneaking them in or making a phone call without somebody picking up sayin i got to use the phone...we still cool... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 04:33 PM~9720173
> *damn right i cant make that bet....but know that i could if i wanted too........ i stay with moms by choice not cuz i have to dont get it twisted
> *



oh snoop dogg say it ain't so......say it ain't so......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 04:35 PM~9720182
> *come on slim dont get all defensive..dont be mad bcuz u cant take a bitch to the house without sneaking them in or making a phone call without somebody picking up sayin i got to use the phone...we still cool... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dayum....you just took me waaaayyyy back homie....haha....my grandma was the worst bout that....."every damn time i wanna use the phone someone is on it!! get off so i can call your tia werco cabron!!!" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 05:35 PM~9720182
> *come on slim dont get all defensive..dont be mad bcuz u cant take a bitch to the house without sneaking them in or making a phone call without somebody picking up sayin i got to use the phone...we still cool... :biggrin:
> *


***** i dont take no bishes to my moms house hoes dont need to know where i stay.....they get mad and be keyin up rides..............i anit gotta worry about yall ***** doing house calls ......i'll jus send moms out there tell send yo ass back home


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 05:35 PM~9720184
> *oh snoop dogg say it ain't so......say it ain't so......
> *


oh its so


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 04:37 PM~9720204
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dayum....you just took me waaaayyyy back homie....haha....my grandma was the worst bout that....."every damn time i wanna use the phone someone is on it!! get off so i can call your tia werco cabron!!!" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i remember me, my sis, and my moms would all be fighting for the phone. LOL those were the dayz.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 04:38 PM~9720208
> ****** i dont take no bishes to my moms house hoes dont need to know where i stay.....they get mad and be keyin up rides..............i anit gotta worry about yall ***** doing house calls ......i'll jus send moms out there tell send yo ass back home
> *



she'll just say........

SLIM CAN'T PLAY....HE'S GROUNDED.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 03:38 PM~9720208
> ****** i dont take no bishes to my moms house hoes dont need to know where i stay.....they get mad and be keyin up rides..............i anit gotta worry about yall ***** doing house calls ......i'll jus send moms out there tell send yo ass back home
> *


if u had your own house u could park your rides in the garage...  anyway slim im just fuckin with u ..i had to do it.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 03:39 PM~9720221
> *she'll just say........
> 
> SLIM CAN'T PLAY....HE'S GROUNDED.... :biggrin:
> *


slim cant come outside yall get from round here with all that noise... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 05:39 PM~9720221
> *she'll just say........
> 
> SLIM CAN'T PLAY....HE'S GROUNDED.... :biggrin:
> *


getcho behines wayfromrounyea wit dem cars leave my baby alone :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 17 2008, 04:39 PM~9720215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: ....and you know meskins didn't know nothin bout a cordless phone....so your ass is stuck in the room or you have a long ass cord on it.....hahah....shit....waaaaaayyyyyy baaaaccckk!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 03:42 PM~9720243
> *:uh:   .......DAMN HOMIE....SORRY TO HEAR THAT........   :uh:
> :biggrin: ....and you know meskins didn't know nothin bout a cordless phone....so your ass is stuck in the room or you have a long ass cord on it.....hahah....shit....waaaaaayyyyyy baaaaccckk!!!!!
> *


100ft phone cord...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 05:39 PM~9720222
> *if u had your own house u could park your rides in the garage...  anyway slim im just fuckin with u ..i had to do it.... :biggrin:
> *


shit the caprice is in da garage but the lac stay outside and my lil bro slab be on the grass............. yard look like a carshow


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 04:41 PM~9720237
> *getcho behines wayfromrounyea wit dem cars leave my baby alone :biggrin:
> *



damn hoodlums.....and tell that fatboy to stop steppin on my damn grass.....always comin round here smellin like hot wings...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 03:42 PM~9720249
> *shit the caprice is in da garage but the lac stay outside and my lil bro slab be on the grass............. yard look like a carshow
> *


i would say ballinnn but i cant u dont qualify...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 04:42 PM~9720248
> *100ft phone cord...lol...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
maaayyynnnnne......i had one!!!! hahahaha....bitch used to always get tangled up....hahaha......damn i'm getting old......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2008, 04:41 PM~9720237
> *getcho behines wayfromrounyea wit dem cars leave my baby alone :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 05:43 PM~9720252
> *damn hoodlums.....and tell that fatboy to stop steppin on my damn grass.....always comin round here smellin like hot wings...... :biggrin:
> *


lol shit he proly make my moms cuss...............gotdaaaaaaaamn boy not even jesus can help yo ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 03:44 PM~9720261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> maaayyynnnnne......i had one!!!! hahahaha....bitch used to always get tangled up....hahaha......damn i'm getting old......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 04:42 PM~9720243
> *:biggrin: ....and you know meskins didn't know nothin bout a cordless phone....so your ass is stuck in the room or you have a long ass cord on it.....hahah....shit....waaaaaayyyyyy baaaaccckk!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hell yea!! got that thing plugged in the kitchen and that cord could wrap around the house TWICE!! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 04:47 PM~9720280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hell yea!! got that thing plugged in the kitchen and that cord could wrap around the house TWICE!!  :roflmao:
> *



i was about 13.....and the phone was in the kitchen....but the cord would go all the way out to the back porch.....hahaha....when it was hung up it would coil up like a snake......oh man....hahaha...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 04:51 PM~9720312
> *i was about 13.....and the phone was in the kitchen....but the cord would go all the way out to the back porch.....hahaha....when it was hung up it would coil up like a snake......oh man....hahaha...
> *


 :roflmao: 

i remember that shit too...MEMORIES!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 17 2008, 04:47 PM~9720283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll some ballaz.. i had to go to pay phone. smashed nickels to size of quarters, with sledgehammer.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2008, 04:54 PM~9720331
> *:uh:
> ya'll some ballaz..    i had to go to pay phone.  smashed nickels to size of quarters, with sledgehammer.
> *


hahaha......now that's some ghetto ass shit right there..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 17 2008, 03:57 PM~9720364
> *hahaha......now that's some ghetto ass shit right there..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


with a hole drilled in it with fishing line to pull it back out when the phone read it ...lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 05:02 PM~9720403
> *with a hole drilled in it with fishing line to pull it back out when the phone read it ...lol
> *


stupid, string thing stop working around 89 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2008, 04:03 PM~9720413
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2008, 04:03 PM~9720413
> *stupid, string thing stop working around 89   :uh:
> *


i wouldnt know i was in junior high with a beeper... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wanna hear ghetto.. remember if you took the $1 food stamps to store and bought some gum or something else that was like .10 you'd get 90 cents back.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2008, 04:08 PM~9720454
> *wanna hear ghetto.. remember if you took the $1 food stamps to store and bought some gum or something else that was like .10  you'd get 90 cents back.
> *


now that i remember....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2008, 04:54 PM~9720331
> *:uh:
> ya'll some ballaz..    i had to go to pay phone.  smashed nickels to size of quarters, with sledgehammer.
> *


 :roflmao: 

I never heard of that shit before!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2008, 05:08 PM~9720454
> *wanna hear ghetto.. remember if you took the $1 food stamps to store and bought some gum or something else that was like .10  you'd get 90 cents back.
> *


Lmmfao!!!! 

Ah man ppl lookin at me like I'm crazy!!! :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 17 2008, 05:13 PM~9720473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in my crib, grandpa have your ass, if you lost the tv remote. click click click..and on UHF clickclickclickclickclickclickclickclick..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2008, 05:22 PM~9720556
> *in my crib, grandpa have your ass, if you lost the tv remote.  click click click..and on UHF clickclickclickclickclickclickclickclick..
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Hell yea w the bunny ears antenna that had foil on them. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 05:27 PM~9720610
> *Lol! Hell yea w the bunny ears antenna that had foil on them. Lol!
> *


old skoo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Haha! Yup! We had one of those.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2008, 10:36 PM~9714260
> *Carwash benefit going on this <s>Saturday and</s> Sunday for Eric Garcia who is suffering from Lukemia and has cancer in the blood.  He is the brother of Sonya Lavador (Holy Rollerz).  All riders show your support for the family who need support from the Houston folks during these sad times.
> 
> Will be this weekend on both days at the corner of 59 North and Little York at the McDonalds parking lot.</span>
> ...



Got a call earlier from the same person who gave me the info, <span style=\'color:blue\'>*SUNDAY CARWASH ONLY*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

agree


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2008, 09:27 PM~9722182
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: no manches gueyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

someone told me to post this up in houston lowrider topic. :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2008, 08:42 PM~9722906
> *someone told me to post this up in houston lowrider topic.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: 
FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SLIM ITS ON BITCH !!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2008, 08:08 PM~9722526
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 10:47 PM~9722955
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:
> FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


peinate el pelo greinudo!!! :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2008, 09:42 PM~9722906
> *someone told me to post this up in houston lowrider topic.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Who is that?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2008, 08:48 PM~9722963
> *peinate el pelo greinudo!!!  :twak:
> *


HEY!!!!!!!si estava peinado !!!!!!!!!!!! a lil bit!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 10:50 PM~9722989
> *HEY!!!!!!!si estava peinado !!!!!!!!!!!! a lil bit!
> *


 :ugh: 




get a haircut??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 08:50 PM~9722978
> *Lol! Who is that?
> *


MUAHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2008, 08:51 PM~9722996
> *:ugh:
> get a haircut??
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 10:52 PM~9723013
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


I'm not saying any names, but when i got that message on my cellio i wondered "he don't look half black????"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 09:51 PM~9723002
> *MUAHHHHHHHHHHH  :biggrin:
> *


Oh! Lol! Nice pic!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2008, 08:53 PM~9723027
> *I'm not saying any names, but when i got that message on my cellio i wondered "he don't look half black????"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

How many more weeks Latin?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 08:54 PM~9723032
> *Oh! Lol! Nice pic!
> *


 :uh: :twak: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 10:59 PM~9723080
> *How many more weeks Latin?
> *


damn, wish he was already born. not getting any sleep as it is.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2008, 10:42 PM~9722906
> *someone told me to post this up in houston lowrider topic.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


wat tha !!!
:roflmao: hows that dumbo..j/k


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 09:59 PM~9723082
> *:uh:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


Hahahaha! Jus tryin to be nice! Hair is lookin a lil fro-ish.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2008, 10:00 PM~9723085
> *damn, wish he was already born.  not getting any sleep as it is.
> *


Lol! She's due this month right?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 17 2008, 09:02 PM~9723113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA KINDA STAYED FROING EVER SINCE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 10:05 PM~9723139
> *YEA KINDA STAYED FROING EVER SINCE
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 02:46 PM~9719846
> *anybody going to go see fatboy gabriel iglesias at da improv this wekend?
> *


Me and Ms. Dani are going on Friday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 17 2008, 11:04 PM~9723132
> *Lol! She's due this month right?
> *


si


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 17 2008, 09:09 PM~9723176
> *Me and Ms. Dani are going on Friday.
> *


  YEA IMA GO MANANA ALSO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 17 2008, 09:42 PM~9722906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** all smiles too. all happy his hair fro'n just right. like "check out my dew" lol



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 10:05 PM~9723139
> *HEY HEY HEEEEEEEEEEEEEY WATCH IT NOW PIMPIN ATA EARLY AGE
> 
> YEA KINDA STAYED FROING EVER SINCE
> *


:uh: thought my old skoo pic was bad. least my hair was combed. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2008, 10:42 PM~9722906
> *someone told me to post this up in houston lowrider topic.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


haha i forgot about that............."i hate black people"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

events page updated.....
*[url]WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM*[/url]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2008, 06:01 AM~9725250
> *:uh:
> ***** all smiles too.  all happy his hair fro'n just right.  like "check out my dew" lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2008, 05:01 AM~9725250
> *ain't mine.  least i hope not.
> :uh:
> ***** all smiles too.  all happy his hair fro'n just right.  like "check out my dew" lol
> ...


Betta than them old school steve harvey suits yo ass be in.......lookin like a shiny ass disco ball floatin around


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2008, 05:17 AM~9725270
> *haha i forgot about that............."i hate black people"
> *


Yeap dats y I hate em........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone got a 13x7 72 spoke dayton they wanna sell?? hit me up please...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2008, 08:40 AM~9725587
> *Betta than them old school steve harvey suits yo ass be in.......lookin like a shiny ass disco ball floatin around
> 
> Yeap dats y I hate em........
> *


good news, i did google search for your dad.. and i found em...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2008, 09:35 AM~9726155
> *good news,  i did google search for your dad.. and i found em...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: UR STILL FAT THO................


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2008, 09:45 AM~9725904
> *anyone got a 13x7 72 spoke dayton they wanna sell?? hit me up please...
> *


got a few but not for sale haha!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 09:12 PM~9723234
> * YEA IMA GO MANANA ALSO
> *


If you know what we look like come by and say hi.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 18 2008, 11:13 AM~9726413
> *got a few but not for sale haha!
> *


not even for........








???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 12:31 PM~9726831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, hope nobody you know was in that when it happened.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 18 2008, 12:37 PM~9726863
> *Damn, hope nobody you know was in that when it happened.
> *


my brother....thats him standing next to it...got away with light scratches and bruises


all i can say is seeing that truck like that, makes me think that i could have lost a brother


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

didnt you just get a _____ from me for it..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2008, 12:43 PM~9726888
> *didnt you just get a _____ from me for it..
> *


yup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats the forcast for sunday... if its cold.. im staying my ass home..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2008, 11:44 AM~9726893
> *whats the forcast for sunday... if its cold.. im staying my ass home..
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 11:44 AM~9726891
> *yup
> *


son of a bitch... good thing hes alright..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2008, 11:48 AM~9726919
> *x2
> *


aint trying to be next to a lake.. plus it being cold...
gunna turn into a chocolate ******-sicle.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2008, 11:49 AM~9726928
> *aint trying to be next to a lake.. plus it being cold...
> gunna turn into a chocolate ******-sicle.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 12:31 PM~9726831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum fredo! how the hell did that happen?!?!?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2008, 01:15 PM~9727055
> *dayum fredo! how the hell did that happen?!?!?
> *


fell asleep at the wheel....the weird thing is he cant remember how he got out....and when we went to look at the truck, there is very little room to get out.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 01:20 PM~9727083
> *fell asleep at the wheel....the weird thing is he cant remember how he got out....and when we went to look at the truck, there is very little room to get out.
> *



man.....someone was definately looking out for him.....glad he's ok homie....but it goes to show that it can happen to anyone......be safe especially with this bad weather homies!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2008, 12:49 PM~9726928
> *aint trying to be next to a lake.. plus it being cold...
> gunna turn into a chocolate ******-sicle.
> *


yummy!! :cheesy: 


:roflmao: JUST KIDDIN FKER!!! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 01:20 PM~9727083
> *fell asleep at the wheel....the weird thing is he cant remember how he got out....and when we went to look at the truck, there is very little room to get out.
> *


gawd dayum!! looks like something fell on TOP of his truck!! scary!!

well im glad he is ok and def glad to hear that he only walked away with a couple of scratches. hes truly lucky....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2008, 11:48 AM~9726919
> *x2
> *


Guess you will be staying home!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2008, 01:25 PM~9727105
> *yummy!! :cheesy:
> :roflmao: JUST KIDDIN FKER!!! LOL
> *


we found a new COCHINA


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2008, 01:23 PM~9727097
> *man.....someone was definately looking out for him.....glad he's ok homie....but it goes to show that it can happen to anyone......be safe especially with this bad weather homies!!!
> *


one thing is that he is always telling people to put there belt on, lives by it.

the seatbelt and air bags saved his life......as well as some help from up above


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2008, 01:39 PM~9727205
> *we found a new COCHINA
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: 

nah....not me!!! :nono: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 01:46 PM~9727248
> *one thing is that he is always telling people to put there belt on, lives by it.
> 
> the seatbelt and air bags saved his life......as well as some help from up above
> *


and he has NO idea what happened???

did he just wake up in the hospital or something like that?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 18 2008, 12:31 PM~9726831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad he aight.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2008, 01:47 PM~9727259
> *and he has NO idea what happened???
> 
> did he just wake up in the hospital or something like that?
> *


woke up in the ER...just for minor treatment, then sent him home in the morning


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 02:01 PM~9727354
> *woke up in the ER...just for minor treatment, then sent him home in the morning
> *


dayum...thats fkin scary. :nosad:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 01:31 PM~9726831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! somebody prayin for your homie!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 01:31 PM~9726831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS WHAT THE CHEVY GONNA LOOK LIKE IF I BREAK A BALL JOINT ON THE FREEWAY.........GOTTA STOP THAT SHIT


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

sup guys


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 18 2008, 03:22 PM~9727972
> *sup guys
> *



SUP


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 01:20 PM~9727083
> *fell asleep at the wheel....the weird thing is he cant remember how he got out....and when we went to look at the truck, there is very little room to get out.
> *


glad ur brother is ok fredo


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 18 2008, 02:26 PM~9727999
> *SUP
> *


chillin u?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 18 2008, 03:31 PM~9728025
> *chillin u?
> *


Waitin for 5 to get off work....then gonna watch Cloverfield tonight.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jqgr4UUqdNg


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 18 2008, 02:33 PM~9728039
> *Waitin for 5 to get off work....then gonna watch Cloverfield tonight.
> *


Oh how exciting im waiting on 8:30 to come so i can go to work


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

anyone know a good, fast, shirt shop that wont rob me blind?

I cant get any response outta the guy I already have 4 screens with, Performance art is kaput, and the ValdezGraphics lady wont answer my emails. :angry: 

I cant do bulk up front quantities. If it was cheap enough, I'd buy my own damn plotter and design and apply my own vinyl graphics.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 18 2008, 02:33 PM~9728039
> *Waitin for 5 to get off work....then gonna watch Cloverfield tonight.
> *


waiting for 8:30 to come so i can go to work


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 12:31 PM~9726831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn fredo glad to hear that ur brother is ok, damn looking at the pics makes u thing how he survived that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fk i wish it would stop raining!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2008, 02:46 PM~9719846
> *anybody going to go see fatboy gabriel iglesias at da improv this wekend?
> *


went last night, them fools are fucking funny :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2008, 11:44 AM~9726893
> *whats the forcast for sunday... if its cold.. im staying my ass home..
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2008, 11:40 AM~9726874
> *my brother....thats him standing next to it...got away with light scratches and bruises
> all i can say is seeing that truck like that, makes me think that i could have lost a brother
> *


anything u need homie u know me


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 18 2008, 04:36 PM~9728456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it stays like this i won't be making it either.....too cold to have my babies out there..... :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2008, 04:17 PM~9728729
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  golden showers :dunno:  :dunno:
> lol
> if it stays like this i won't be making it either.....too cold to have my babies out there..... :angry:
> *


well, the picnic is cancel, it's been reschedule


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

sunday is cancelled..!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: feb 24th new date....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 18 2008, 05:17 PM~9728729
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  golden showers :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


gawd dayum...LOL

i blame it on lunch... :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2008, 04:34 PM~9728852
> *gawd dayum...LOL
> 
> i blame it on lunch... :ugh:
> *


did u put those 50 to a side yet :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2008, 04:37 PM~9728873
> *did u put those 50 to a side yet :biggrin:
> *


whats up boiler, is your car a double pump?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2008, 05:37 PM~9728873
> *did u put those 50 to a side yet :biggrin:
> *


haha! you got MY 50 on the side yet?? LOL

i just added another 20 to tomorrow nights bet...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2008, 04:40 PM~9728901
> *whats up boiler, is your car a double pump?
> *


yes sir, why


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2008, 04:46 PM~9728951
> *yes sir, why
> *


just wondering.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2008, 04:44 PM~9728935
> *haha! you got MY 50 on the side yet?? LOL
> 
> i just added another 20 to tomorrow nights bet...
> *


i got on a quiniela, got 12th :cheesy: , but don't know if they'r going to 12 or 10 rounds


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if anyone is interested in the flow masters from my car im changing out the exhaust and will have the flows available.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2008, 04:47 PM~9728954
> *just wondering.
> *


u have me thinking here  :biggrin: ,sold my gold cutty, it's time 4 anew toy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2008, 04:51 PM~9728991
> *u have me thinking here   :biggrin: ,sold my gold cutty, it's time 4 anew toy
> *


what u lookin for next?? not trying to confuse just letting you know, last sunday, a sleeping giant woke up :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2008, 04:53 PM~9728999
> *what u lookin for next?? not trying to confuse just letting you know, last sunday, a sleeping giant woke up  :0
> *


got my eyes on this green 64 , cant say wich :biggrin: , so the sleeping giant woke up uh, that's good :cheesy: i get tired of hopping by myself sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2008, 05:48 PM~9728967
> *i got on a quiniela, got 12th :cheesy: , but don't know if they'r going to 12 or 10 rounds
> *


not bad. i usually get like the 2nd or 3rd round in those things.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2008, 04:57 PM~9729026
> *got my eyes on this green 64 , cant say wich :biggrin: , so the sleeping giant woke up uh, that's good  :cheesy: i get tired of hopping by myself sometimes :biggrin:
> *


you cant loose with a 64 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2008, 05:00 PM~9729047
> *you cant loose with a 64  :biggrin:
> *


specially if it hops :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2008, 04:57 PM~9729028
> *not bad. i usually get like the 2nd or 3rd round in those things.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 18 2008, 05:48 PM~9728968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 18 2008, 04:48 PM~9728967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hol up mr. King of cars n shit.........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2008, 06:01 PM~9729508
> *Dats a good round imo think it'll go that long
> 
> hol up mr. King of cars n shit.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: , u going to see gabriel iglesias


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2008, 08:12 PM~9730398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: , u going to see gabriel iglesias
> *


yeap got the 1030 show tonight  

u havin da fight at ur pad manana o que???

i got 20 on jones.....................


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

seen a silver 98-up town car on gold center knockoffs at the stop n rob on bellaire at 59 a lil while ago. lil member?


seein a low on the street in htown is like spottin an albino tiger nowadays.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2008, 09:17 PM~9730435
> *seen a silver 98-up town car on gold center knockoffs at the stop n rob on bellaire at 59 a lil while ago.  lil member?
> seein a low on the street in htown is like spottin an albino tiger nowadays.
> *


didn't juan (from krazytoyz) have something like that for sale not too long ago? :dunno:









also, aint cartiers from RO, linc silver?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rivistyle. look what buick has planned for riviera comeback.. dooz open mayne!! lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2008, 10:19 PM~9730887
> *rivistyle.  look what buick has planned for riviera comeback..  dooz open mayne!!  lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJ Shortdog live in the mix on http://www.thebeat713.com up until midnight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2008, 11:19 PM~9730887
> *rivistyle.  look what buick has planned for riviera comeback..  dooz open mayne!!  lol
> 
> 
> ...


looks like some astroworld shit where messicans roll with afro puffs.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2008, 12:25 PM~9727105
> *yummy!! :cheesy:
> :roflmao: JUST KIDDIN FKER!!! LOL
> *


sure you are...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2008, 08:17 PM~9730435
> *seen a silver 98-up town car on gold center knockoffs at the stop n rob on bellaire at 59 a lil while ago.  lil member?
> seein a low on the street in htown is like spottin an albino tiger nowadays.
> *


other day i seen a clean ass LS on beltway and s main doing about a bill on 13s


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2008, 10:57 PM~9731111
> *other day i seen a clean ass LS on beltway and s main doing about a bill on 13s
> *



:0 


but that black 64 rag on switches and k/o's, chrome undies i seen on westheimer last summer made me go hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 19 2008, 12:11 AM~9731196
> *:0
> but that black 64 rag on switches and k/o's, chrome undies i seen on westheimer last summer made me go hmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


other day i saw a clean riviera rolling down the street with two old folks throwing up the "W"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2008, 11:16 PM~9731216
> *other day i saw a clean riviera rolling down the street with two old folks throwing up the "W"
> *



:roflmao: 
did it look like this???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 18 2008, 10:11 PM~9731196
> *:0
> but that black 64 rag on switches and k/o's, chrome undies i seen on westheimer last summer made me go hmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


heard theres one out in katy...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2008, 11:19 PM~9731239
> *heard theres one out in katy...
> *



like the one i said? it had a plaque in the back. couldn't see what it said, i was on chimney rock at the intersection and he went by on westheimer. the muffuga was clean.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 19 2008, 12:19 AM~9731235
> *:roflmao:
> did it look like this???
> 
> ...


looks like the one that use to be off hillcroft. LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2008, 11:25 PM~9731261
> *looks like the one that use to be off hillcroft.  LOL
> *



ha its still there, cus thats it :biggrin: little ol lady drives it. theres a 73 impala next door that was for sale at one time, its still there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 19 2008, 12:27 AM~9731272
> *ha its still there, cus thats it :biggrin:  little ol lady drives it.  theres a 73 impala next door that was for sale at one time, its still there.
> *


the house across from hers is where latin spent his time making housecalls. :biggrin: circa: '91-'97


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2008, 09:00 PM~9730759
> *didn't juan (from krazytoyz) have something like that for sale not too long ago?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


That car is sold. I just got a new project Hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 19 2008, 12:54 AM~9731407
> *That car is sold. I just got a new project Hopper. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 18 2008, 11:54 PM~9731407
> *That car is sold. I just got a new project Hopper. :biggrin:
> *


word


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 19 2008, 09:42 AM~9733064
> *was up cali
> *


whats up???


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2008, 10:25 PM~9731261
> *looks like the one that use to be off hillcroft.  LOL
> *


its still there always see it i live close by....seen some lady driving it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 19 2008, 11:50 AM~9733340
> *its still there always see it i live close by....seen some lady driving it
> *



u live in my hood? thats my neighborhood where that car is, i took that before turnin into there.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 18 2008, 05:57 PM~9729026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Due to inclement weather on Friday, the park would not be in adequate condition for playing Softball for the HLC Activity day. The date has been rescheduled for FEB 24th 2008. The map can be found on the updated events page for the Houston Lowrider Council. Thank you.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 19 2008, 10:59 AM~9733391
> *u live in my hood?  thats my neighborhood where that car is, i took that before turnin into there.
> *


yeah i live in your hood......i always see that car


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 19 2008, 03:35 PM~9734567
> *yeah i live in your hood......i always see that car
> *



u the guy with the blue cutty on knockoffs thats always under the cover?

i been seein that red rivi there for at least 12 years, only seen the ol lady once and never actually seen her drivin it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i guess you cant go right on red anymore.......next week ima run that bish on the bumperrrrrrr when i get my plates...... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

saw this in the SW Houston yesterday


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 19 2008, 04:09 PM~9734954
> *i guess you cant go right on red anymore.......next week ima run that bish on the bumperrrrrrr when i get my plates...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nope you have to make complete stop before you can turn


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 06:17 PM~9734990
> *nope you have to make complete stop before you can turn
> *


yea i figured that


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 05:14 PM~9734976
> *saw this in the SW Houston yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice! love those old skool trucks. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 19 2008, 05:09 PM~9734954
> *i guess you cant go right on red anymore.......next week ima run that bish on the bumperrrrrrr when i get my plates...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i almost got caught at that light too. remembered those camera were up and slowed my ass down.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 06:17 PM~9734990
> *nope you have to make complete stop before you can turn
> *


sup Dave ... what's the word on the cook-off line-up/tickets?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 19 2008, 06:23 PM~9735014
> *i almost got caught at that light too. remembered those camera were up and slowed my ass down.
> *


yep that must be u in the neon


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 19 2008, 04:24 PM~9735022
> *sup Dave ... what's the word on the cook-off line-up/tickets?
> *



they are $35 a night, I'm not going this year...will be out of town.. i will pm you my friends # that is selling then


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 06:28 PM~9735036
> *they are $35 a night, I'm not going this year...will be out of town..  i will pm you my friends # that is selling then
> *


Thanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 19 2008, 05:24 PM~9735023
> *yep that must be u in the neon
> *


LOL nah...not in the neon....


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 06:28 PM~9735036
> *they are $35 a night, I'm not going this year...will be out of town..  i will pm you my friends # that is selling then
> *



When do you need the money by?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 19 2008, 04:39 PM~9735073
> *When do you need the money by?
> *



ASAP b4 they sell out...

Grupo Vida Thrus 2-28-08
Los Desperadoz Friday2/29/08
Little Joe Y La Familia Satursdays 3/1/08


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 06:48 PM~9735115
> *ASAP b4 they sell out...
> 
> Grupo Vida Thrus 2-28-08
> ...


they kicked the tejanos to the tents and durangense in the stadium. go figure. :buttkick: 


paisas taking over.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2008, 04:49 PM~9735119
> *they kicked the tejanos to the tents and durangense in the stadium.  go figure.  :buttkick:
> paisas taking over.
> *



x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 06:52 PM~9735129
> *x2
> *


this years line up is the weakest. there will be a lot of taco hats on that night. food stands won't make $ since they'll be bringing tacos and soft drinks in their purses.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 19 2008, 06:09 PM~9734954
> *i guess you cant go right on red anymore.......next week ima run that bish on the bumperrrrrrr when i get my plates...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can't even see your license plate. too bad you can't fight it with that big sticker on your rear window.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2008, 04:55 PM~9735136
> *this years line up is the weakest.  there will be a lot of taco hats on that night.  food stands won't make $ since they'll be bringing tacos and soft drinks in their purses.
> *


They need to rename it from tejano day to taco day


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 06:57 PM~9735152
> *They need  to rename it from tejano day to taco day
> *


or as people have said "Mojado Roundup Day"


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 06:48 PM~9735115
> *ASAP b4 they sell out...
> 
> Grupo Vida Thrus 2-28-08
> ...



You let Cheeto know yet?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 06:48 PM~9735115
> *ASAP b4 they sell out...
> 
> Grupo Vida Thrus 2-28-08
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Has anyone heard of a picnic on Feb23rd ? Heard it from another homie and was trying to get some info on it from him.Gracias


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 19 2008, 05:09 PM~9734954
> *i guess you cant go right on red anymore.......next week ima run that bish on the bumperrrrrrr when i get my plates...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 *sucks*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 19 2008, 05:09 PM~9734954
> *i guess you cant go right on red anymore.......next week ima run that bish on the bumperrrrrrr when i get my plates...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bet it wasn't even you.. prolly taken after white gurl left you at work. besides, making right on a red.. whats the problem? i'd fight it. i'd say "show me the video where i didn't stop, then you got something on me"



> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jan 19 2008, 05:14 PM~9734976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't see plate or read sticker. i'd fight it. call it racial profiling. "cause i'm blk in a white truck huh?"


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 19 2008, 02:45 PM~9734610
> *u the guy with the blue cutty on knockoffs thats always under the cover?
> 
> i been seein that red rivi there for at least 12 years, only seen the ol lady once and never actually seen her drivin it.
> *


naw well i dont live in your hood i just stay by not even 5 min away from that hood but i always past thru there and see the car......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 19 2008, 08:00 PM~9735818
> *naw well i dont live in your hood i just stay by not even 5 min away from that hood but i always past thru there and see the car......
> *



 thought i was the only one that lived on this side.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 18 2008, 04:44 PM~9728935
> *haha! you got MY 50 on the side yet?? LOL
> 
> i just added another 20 to tomorrow nights bet...
> *


 :0 :0 someone is keeping up with boxing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2008, 09:00 PM~9735817
> *bet it wasn't even you..    prolly taken after white gurl left you at work.  besides, making right on a red.. whats the problem?  i'd fight it.  i'd say "show me the video where i didn't stop, then you got something on me"
> see that truck everyday..  works near my house, or least he stashes it there.. at this lot that truckers use to store their rigs.  clean ass truck.
> :0
> ...


well they got close up of the plates thats just one of the pic they even got video but i couldn't see it on my laptop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 20 2008, 01:04 AM~9737495
> *well they got close up of the plates thats just one of the pic they even got video but i couldn't see it on my laptop
> *


oh. you fk'd.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 20 2008, 12:39 AM~9737383
> *:0  :0 someone is keeping up with boxing
> *


 :biggrin: 

And my streak continues! Time to collect! Oh and you're on my list.  lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2008, 07:00 PM~9735817
> *
> see that truck everyday..  works near my house, or least he stashes it there.. at this lot that truckers use to store their rigs.  clean ass truck.
> :0
> ...


This truck was at someone's job arouond the beltway 8 and richmond area


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 19 2008, 12:54 AM~9731407
> *That car is sold. I just got a new project Hopper. :biggrin:
> *


build it ur self, its fun and more pride in ur ride!!!!
:thumbsup: cant wait to see it soon...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 20 2008, 09:30 AM~9738430
> *:biggrin:
> 
> And my streak continues! Time to collect! Oh and you're on my list.  lol!
> *


damn hustla.. tell 'em "rents due *****" 



> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 20 2008, 10:22 AM~9738600
> *This truck was at someone's job arouond the beltway 8 and richmond area
> *


unless thats different truck, which i dont think it is.. its usually parked by capital/forest hill mon-fri's during day. even if its different truck. nice. wait, think i got celly pic of one i seen. be back..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.. different trucks.. 

this a crappy cell phonep pic,but in person, this truck got clean azz paint and spotless chrome.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone know where i can get some white walls shaved?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 20 2008, 11:21 AM~9738835
> *anyone know where i can get some white walls shaved?
> *



Tony's Tire Repair
947 Lockwood Dr
Houston, TX 77020

(713) 671-0263


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i remember muncie in northside was the man to go to back in the day. $5 a tire all day long, there was always a line you had to wait in.

he had a clean '61 too.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 20 2008, 10:22 AM~9738600
> *This truck was at someone's job arouond the beltway 8 and richmond area
> *



someone *else's* jobsite huh? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 20 2008, 11:58 AM~9739001
> *i remember muncie in northside was the man to go to back in the day.  $5 a tire all day long, there was always a line you had to wait in.
> 
> he had a clean '61 too.
> *


he was one to go to,cause he was cheap.. but sometimes he'd shave too deep.. and/or fk up and have to go wider or little lopsided. thats when i started buying the tires that already had the 1" whitewall, usually around $50 each at the time,but worth it. not made anymore though. :tears:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 20 2008, 11:21 AM~9738835
> *anyone know where i can get some white walls shaved?
> *


on Jensen....well that was way back in the day....around 97,98


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 20 2008, 11:50 AM~9739269
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody lookin for a 68 somebody got one here on hghway 249 fo sale looks alright I just drove by ts white and on some 13s I believe


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 20 2008, 10:45 AM~9738683
> *damn hustla..    tell 'em  "rents due *****"
> *


Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 20 2008, 01:30 PM~9739471
> *Anybody lookin for a 68 somebody got one here on hghway 249 fo sale looks alright I just drove by ts white and on some 13s I believe
> *


:uh: dont think anyone here would want a retarded azz looking '68 everybody knows they aint no real impala. and are ugly as fk. least thats word on street.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 19 2008, 05:26 PM~9735349
> *Has anyone heard of a picnic on Feb23rd ? Heard it from another homie and was trying to get some info on it from him.Gracias
> 
> 
> *


Feb 24th is the new date for the HLC Softball tournament and picnic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 20 2008, 02:45 PM~9739817
> *Feb 24th is the new date for the HLC Softball tournament and picnic.
> *


conflicts with my schedule. so count me out. sorry.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

double post


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 20 2008, 12:55 PM~9739595
> *:uh:      dont think anyone here would want a retarded azz looking '68      everybody knows they aint no real impala.  and are ugly as fk.      least thats word on street.
> *


OH YEA FORGOT BOUT THAT.............. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 20 2008, 08:30 AM~9738430
> *:biggrin:
> 
> And my streak continues! Time to collect! Oh and you're on my list.  lol!
> *


DAM HNY U MUST HAVE A PRETTY NICE STASH SAVED UP FROM ALL THEM BETS U BE WINNIN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 20 2008, 03:42 PM~9740125
> *DAM HNY U MUST HAVE A PRETTY NICE STASH SAVED UP FROM ALL THEM BETS U BE WINNIN
> *


she hustling all over.. she has her 9 to 5 gig.. the jumpin out of cakes at partys thing.. now gambling.. mayne..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 20 2008, 02:46 PM~9740148
> *she hustling all over..  she has her 9 to 5 gig..  the jumpin out of cakes at partys thing..  now  gambling..      mayne..
> *


DATS WHERE SHE REALLY MAKES DAT MULAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WHATS UP HOUSTON :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jan 20 2008, 03:00 PM~9740213
> *WHATS UP HOUSTON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 20 2008, 01:45 PM~9739817
> *Feb 24th is the new date for the HLC Softball tournament and picnic.
> *


ill be out town maybe next time


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 20 2008, 03:42 PM~9740125
> *DAM HNY U MUST HAVE A PRETTY NICE STASH SAVED UP FROM ALL THEM BETS U BE WINNIN
> *


Yup! Could start my sons college fund from all these wins. :biggrin: lol! Yea I got a nice lil stash from the wins.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 20 2008, 03:46 PM~9740148
> *she hustling all over..  she has her 9 to 5 gig..  the jumpin out of cakes at partys thing..  now  gambling..      mayne..
> *


:buttkick: lol! Hush *****. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 20 2008, 03:56 PM~9740194
> *DATS WHERE SHE REALLY MAKES DAT MULAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hahaha! Its always smart to have some income comin from diff areas.  lol!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 20 2008, 10:59 AM~9739006
> *someone else's jobsite huh? :uh:
> *



no stupid that was where I was working at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 20 2008, 04:20 PM~9740289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell em buicks aint shyt but chevys with couple more piece of chrome slapped on.. that'll show em. FNU


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dammit.. i know one person who has presciption for lean,but aint wanting to share.. o' shisty azz *****


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 19 2008, 09:52 PM~9736735
> *  thought i was the only one that lived on this side.
> *


 :no:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 20 2008, 04:59 PM~9740483
> *no  stupid that was where I was working at
> *




:uh: dont u got a buffet to be closin down?




> *Devious Sixty8 Posted Today, 05:01 PM
> 
> QUOTE(chevylo97 @ Jan 20 2008, 04:59 PM)
> no  stupid that was where I was working at
> ...


  



damn, ya'll really are united aren't you? :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 20 2008, 04:20 PM~9740589
> *dammit.. i know one person who has presciption for lean,but aint wanting to share.. o' shisty azz *****
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2008, 06:25 PM~9741117
> *
> *


stop actin like a little bitch, and just walk it off.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. LATIN's SR. & JR.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 05:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 congrats latin....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 06:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

congrats on the baby


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jan 20 2008, 07:46 PM~9741288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. went to batteries express yesterday.. gonna be running 10 recycled in da trunk.. ya'll aint ready.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 05:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam foo smile! lol......congrats! como se llama el vatito?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 06:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS HOMIE AND LIL HOMIE!!!!!

NO SLEEP FOR REAL NOW!! HAHA......  


AND DON'T BE SENDIN CAGADA PAMPER PICS EITHER..... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Jan 20 2008, 08:27 PM~9741596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cagada pampers will be on the way soon.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 06:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 20 2008, 08:35 PM~9741657
> *Congrats homie!
> *


Thanks Ernesto. Sorry I wasn't able to meet up yesterday or today, but that's the reason why.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 06:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aw! She finally had him! Congrats Gabriel! Tell Maria I said the same! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Fkin server!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 20 2008, 09:01 PM~9741826
> *Aw! She finally had him! Congrats Gabriel! Tell Maria I said the same! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks, yep Gabriel Jr. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

congrats buey!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 20 2008, 09:54 PM~9742160
> *congrats buey!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 07:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


felizidades homito!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 20 2008, 10:13 PM~9742283
> *felizidades homito!!!
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 05:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 07:32 PM~9741630
> *i am tired man, didn't get no sleep last night nor today soo far.  i told everyone he was going to be born on the 20th, and sure did.
> cagada pampers will be on the way soon.
> *



it's just begun homie.....no sleep for you anytime soon....haha....good day for him to be born on :biggrin: ...we share a bday!!!  

hope to see him very soon!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 07:32 PM~9741630
> *i am tired man, didn't get no sleep last night nor today soo far.  i told everyone he was going to be born on the 20th, and sure did.
> cagada pampers will be on the way soon.
> *




:happysad: 




congrats homie! u look like ur in shock! theres nothing more life changing than having a child :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 20 2008, 11:08 PM~9742731
> *it's just begun homie.....no sleep for you anytime soon....haha....good day for him to be born on :biggrin: ...we share a bday!!!
> 
> hope to see him very soon!!!
> *


We'll make a trip out there in April to chill.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

How much did he weight gabe?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 20 2008, 11:40 PM~9742946
> *How much did he weight gabe?
> *


6 lbs, 13 ounces


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 20 2008, 11:14 PM~9742777
> *:happysad:
> congrats homie!  u look like ur in shock!  theres nothing more life changing than having a child :biggrin:
> *


I was in shock. The best feeling in the world.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Here's a couple more pics.



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 07:57 PM~9741379
> *did about 6 1/2 hours doing this....
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

congrats homie! 
already.com!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anybody in houston looking for a cutlass??? pm me for info... letting it go for cheap... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 21 2008, 12:02 AM~9743219
> *congrats homie!
> already.com!
> *


  
gracias.mex


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2008, 12:09 AM~9743280
> *anybody in houston looking for a cutlass??? pm me for info... letting it go for cheap... :biggrin:
> *


if it was a regal, i'd be knocking on your door.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 10:12 PM~9743326
> *if it was a regal, i'd be knocking on your door.
> *


i know where one is for dirt cheap but it hasnt been started in 3 years so engine might be bad... its a 81 regal


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, McHam, *RA-RA*, Los's64

wanna buy a cutty??? :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 20 2008, 08:09 PM~9741482
> *mayne..  went to batteries express yesterday..  gonna be running 10 recycled in da trunk..  ya'll aint ready.
> *



CHEAP ASS! IF STOP SPENDING ALL YOUR MONEY ON HOT POCKET'S YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO AFFORD NEW BATT'S AND NOT USED ONE'S ....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, *sic713*, RA-RA, Los's64, McHam

whats up black boy???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2008, 12:43 AM~9743625
> *4 Members: cali rydah, McHam, RA-RA, Los's64
> 
> wanna buy a cutty???  :biggrin:
> *


last time i checked i have one in my name! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 20 2008, 10:47 PM~9743661
> *CHEAP ASS! IF STOP SPENDING ALL YOUR MONEY ON HOT POCKET'S YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO AFFORD NEW BATT'S AND NOT USED ONE'S ....... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 20 2008, 10:52 PM~9743709
> *last time i checked i have one in my name! :0
> *


not worried about the post above.... :uh: u can keep it in your name if u buy it back.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2008, 10:47 PM~9743662
> *5 Members: cali rydah, sic713, RA-RA, Los's64, McHam
> 
> whats up black boy???
> *


wats up black guy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2008, 11:02 PM~9743794
> *wats up black guy
> *


thats racist


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 06:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2008, 12:55 AM~9743736
> *not worried about the post above.... :uh: u can keep it in your name if u buy it back.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

congrat's latin on the new baby!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2008, 11:09 PM~9743844
> *thats racist
> *


everything i say is racist.. i give up..
fuckin *******... pinche mojados.. and fuck all you crackers...



is that better?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2008, 11:19 PM~9743933
> *everything i say is racist.. i give up..
> fuckin *******... pinche mojados.. and fuck all you crackers...
> is that better?
> *


 :0 leave us alone...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

congrats dj latin on your baby boy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 20 2008, 11:26 PM~9743996
> *was up sic
> *


sup sup.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 10:43 PM~9742971
> *6 lbs, 13 ounces
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 21 2008, 01:12 AM~9743880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 05:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS. HOMIE....WELCOME TO FATHERHOOD....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 21 2008, 09:24 AM~9745113
> *CONGRATS. HOMIE....WELCOME TO FATHERHOOD....
> *


Appreciate it, put it off for a long while but it's worth it.

Got his gear ready also. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 21 2008, 07:25 AM~9745117
> *Appreciate it, put it off for a long while but it's worth it.
> 
> Got his gear ready also.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: ....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dammit, capala having problems.. waiting on towtruck now. so, ya'll haters go ahead and get your jollys now.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 21 2008, 11:30 AM~9745658
> *dammit, capala having problems..  waiting on towtruck now.  so, ya'll haters go ahead and get your jollys now.
> *


whats wrong with tha ragety mufuckaaaaaaaaaa//////lmk know what its doing mabey i can fix it fo a lil nothin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 21 2008, 10:37 AM~9746057
> *whats wrong with tha ragety mufuckaaaaaaaaaa//////lmk know what its doing mabey i can fix it fo a lil nothin
> *


more like whats right about it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 21 2008, 11:37 AM~9746057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: you just go sip on your cough syrup, o' shisty actin azz, tone loc soundin, muther fkr


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Congrats Latin........... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously though.. thanks for info SLIM.. i'd let you help me out,but i gotta get this raggidy thing fixed today.. so its on tow truck, way to shop. good lookin out though.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 21 2008, 07:25 AM~9745117
> *Appreciate it, put it off for a long while but it's worth it.
> 
> Got his gear ready also.  :biggrin:
> ...


congrats on da lil one tambien homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 21 2008, 11:05 AM~9746256
> *seriously though.. thanks for info SLIM..  i'd let you help me out,but i gotta get this raggidy thing fixed today.. so its on tow truck, way to shop.  good lookin out though.
> *


bring it to champions certified car care................ were we charge $90 a hour and charge u atleast 50 bucks just to look at da moufacka :biggrin: 

dam i love workin for white people........... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2008, 02:38 PM~9747490
> *bring it to champions certified car care................ were we charge $90 a hour and charge u atleast 50 bucks just to look at da moufacka :biggrin:
> 
> dam i love workin for white people........... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 11:46 PM~9743014
> *Here's a couple more pics.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Congratulations homie!! Tell your girl I said Congratulations, too!! Ya'll had him in the same room my new niece was born in two months ago! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 21 2008, 01:49 PM~9747555
> *:thumbsup: Congratulations homie!!  Tell your girl I said Congratulations, too!!  Ya'll had him in the same room my new niece was born in two months ago! :biggrin:
> *


what goin on with ya dena?? long time no talk homie hit me up.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2008, 04:22 PM~9747787
> *what goin on with ya dena?? long time no talk homie hit me up.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..called into work, due to no ride.. 


someone bring me some wings and pack of cigs!!


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

congrat's latin on the new baby. i should keep up with whats going on. didn't even know u were pregnant. this calls 4 a celebration at show palace. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 06:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale latin congratulations on the birth of your son !!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 21 2008, 10:30 AM~9745658
> *dammit, capala having problems..  waiting on towtruck now.  so, ya'll haters go ahead and get your jollys now.
> *


My offer of $400 for that ragedy fake impala is still good.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: G-Bodyman, DISTURBED


Don't you have work to do Disturbed?


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 21 2008, 04:57 PM~9748399
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: G-Bodyman, DISTURBED
> 
> ...


no sir i already did my deliveries and now chillin at home....dont be jealous


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 21 2008, 05:00 PM~9748420
> *no sir i already did my deliveries and now chillin at home....dont be jealous
> *


Why would I be? I have been at the house al day!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 21 2008, 05:00 PM~9748420
> *no sir i already did my deliveries and now chillin at home....dont be jealous
> *


Why would I be? I have been at the house all day!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 21 2008, 05:04 PM~9748451
> *Why would I be? I have been at the house all day!
> *


i dont kno, well shit drive ur ass down to this side of town and fix my truck....lol


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats Latin!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 20 2008, 08:30 AM~9738430
> *:biggrin:
> 
> And my streak continues! Time to collect! Oh and you're on my list.  lol!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jan 21 2008, 05:13 PM~9748530
> *i dont kno, well shit drive ur ass down to this side of town and fix my truck....lol
> *


 See It broke cause you put bags on it!!!! j/k  
What is wrong with it?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jan 21 2008, 08:35 PM~9751060
> *See It broke cause you put bags on it!!!! j/k
> What is wrong with it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: might b an air leak :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 21 2008, 09:25 PM~9750920
> *:0  :0
> *


That's rite....time to collect! :cheesy: 

On another note hope I never have to go to Ben Taub again.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2008, 12:09 AM~9743280
> *anybody in houston looking for a cutlass??? pm me for info... letting it go for cheap... :biggrin:
> *


how cheap and what year..?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2008, 12:17 AM~9743372
> *i know where one is for dirt cheap but it hasnt been started in 3 years so engine might be bad... its a 81 regal
> *


where at?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 21 2008, 09:13 PM~9751501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


latin has first dibs.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 21 2008, 09:02 PM~9751374
> *
> 
> On another note hope I never have to go to Ben Taub again.
> *


bad service :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *switches4life*, lvlikeg
 whats up???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 21 2008, 10:25 PM~9751660
> *bad service :uh:
> *


I was there from 330 to 930.  I hate hospitals. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 21 2008, 10:48 PM~9751950
> *I was there from 330 to 930.  I hate hospitals. :thumbsdown:
> *


ben taub ain't worried about anybody who ain't been shot.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WWW.LAYITLOW.COM/HLC


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HOW WAS EVERYONES MLK DAY?? WOKE UP AND SMELLED NOTHING BUT INDO AND CHARCOAL... ALL DAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 22 2008, 08:33 AM~9754511
> *HOW WAS EVERYONES MLK DAY??  WOKE UP AND SMELLED NOTHING BUT INDO AND CHARCOAL... ALL DAY.. :biggrin:
> *


thats racist.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 21 2008, 03:49 PM~9747555
> *:thumbsup: Congratulations homie!!  Tell your girl I said Congratulations, too!!  Ya'll had him in the same room my new niece was born in two months ago! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2008, 11:19 PM~9751569
> *pm sent
> latin has first dibs.... :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to pass on it, got enough on my table right now, thanks.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 11:46 AM~9755587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 11:48 AM~9755602
> *I'll have to pass on it, got enough on my table right now, thanks.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 22 2008, 09:33 AM~9754511
> *HOW WAS EVERYONES MLK DAY??  WOKE UP AND SMELLED NOTHING BUT INDO AND CHARCOAL... ALL DAY.. :biggrin:
> *


assa-mama-lakum


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 12:42 PM~9755561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:

pordesita!! i feel sorry for mary...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 22 2008, 01:50 PM~9755607
> *:biggrin:
> *


already has his "que que??" face. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 12:46 PM~9755587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: cute!! :biggrin: 

fool you need a better camera!! that camera phone aint gonna cut it throughout the years!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 22 2008, 02:03 PM~9755671
> *:cheesy: cute!!  :biggrin:
> 
> fool you need a better camera!! that camera phone aint gonna cut it throughout the years!
> *


man my bro in law dropped it in a glass of lemonade the day after my b'day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 01:05 PM~9755687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tell mary not to loose that blue thing. (i forgot what its called) those are the best ones around! i remember i lost my sons and i was fked. bought everyone on the market and they all sucked!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 01:04 PM~9755682
> *man my bro in law dropped it in a glass of lemonade the day after my b'day.
> *


sounds somewhat familiar to what happened to my cell phone on new years.. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 22 2008, 02:09 PM~9755707
> *sounds somewhat familiar to what happened to my cell phone on new years.. :ugh:
> *


I'll have a good size bbq at the end of February to welcome the baby. Mary needs some rest right now, so we put it off til then. Everyone invited.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 12:26 PM~9755789
> *I'll have a good size bbq at the end of February to welcome the baby.  Mary needs some rest right now, so we put it off til then.  Everyone invited.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 01:26 PM~9755789
> *I'll have a good size bbq at the end of February to welcome the baby.  Mary needs some rest right now, so we put it off til then.  Everyone invited.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 02:26 PM~9755789
> *I'll have a good size bbq at the end of February to welcome the baby.  Mary needs some rest right now, so we put it off til then.  Everyone invited.
> *


EVERYONE? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 22 2008, 12:35 PM~9755840
> *:cheesy:
> *


and save the jumpin out of cakes for da next one ok............baby might get scared.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2008, 02:14 PM~9756102
> *and save the jumpin out  of cakes for da next one ok............baby might get scared.........
> *


good idea. i didnt think of that. :ugh:

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 22 2008, 02:42 PM~9755883
> *EVERYONE?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 22 2008, 12:07 PM~9755700
> *tell mary not to loose that blue thing. (i forgot what its called) those are the best ones around! i remember i lost my sons and i was fked. bought everyone on the market and they all sucked!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: isn't that their purpose? to suck the mocos out of their nose???


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 01:38 PM~9756297
> *
> *



Felicidades homeboy!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 22 2008, 02:43 PM~9756337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: isn't that their purpose? to suck the mocos out of their nose???
> *


:roflmao:

yea but no...LOL you know what i mean!! they werent any good!! that one from the hospital is the best! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jan 22 2008, 03:44 PM~9756349
> *Felicidades homeboy!!!!
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up B.Y.T#1CUTTY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn optispark chingarera.. and pinche water pump. must not like each other.. water pump spit water all over optispark.. both being replaced. over $1200.00  good thing lone star loaded.. so i can borrow $ from em.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Dam that sucks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 03:50 PM~9757238
> *damn optispark chingarera..  and pinche water pump. must not like each other..    water pump spit water all over optispark..    both being replaced.  over $1200.00              good thing lone star loaded..  so i can borrow $ from em.
> *


hahah coulda almost told u it was that............but u got fucked for 1200!!!!!!!!!! water pump aint but 50 bucks new and optispark like 400 new...........matter fact coulda done the new part shuffle like me and slim did wit ours..........but ohwell yo bad u wanted to be mr "cars ona towtruck to da shop" as nicca


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

morons done fucked off all kinds of shit on 610 and ella this morning


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2008, 05:23 PM~9757490
> *morons done fucked off all kinds of shit on 610 and ella this morning
> *



ha i didnt have to sit in that. the only thing i sat on was my ass today :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2008, 04:23 PM~9757490
> *morons done fucked off all kinds of shit on 610 and ella this morning
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2008, 05:23 PM~9757490
> *morons done fucked off all kinds of shit on 610 and ella this morning
> *


nobody cares about your traffic report. just FYI


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2008, 05:17 PM~9757455
> *hahah coulda almost told u it was that............but u got fucked for 1200!!!!!!!!!! water pump aint but 50 bucks new and optispark like 400 new...........matter fact coulda done the new part shuffle like me and slim did wit ours..........but ohwell yo bad u wanted to be mr "cars ona towtruck to da shop" as nicca
> *


 :uh: fk it, its just money.. i got it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 04:42 PM~9757647
> *nobody cares about your traffic report.    just FYI
> *


it will be on the news. 18 wheeler plowed into the NW hermann parking lot couple ppl dead i got camera phone pics :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2008, 05:43 PM~9757655
> *it will be on the news. 18 wheeler plowed into the NW hermann parking lot couple ppl dead i got camera phone pics  :biggrin:
> *


aight.. mr wannabe like truucha. how much channel 13 gonna pay for the pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 04:44 PM~9757668
> *aight..  mr wannabe like truucha.    how much channel 13 gonna pay for the pics?
> *


bitch dont be mad at me cuz your ragedy ass car broke down.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2008, 05:45 PM~9757671
> *bitch dont be mad at me cuz your ragedy ass car broke down.
> *


:angry: least these legit repairs.. unlike paying $900 for spark plugs and wires.. and duded called it a "tune up". thats would get me mad. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got text message.. my primo in hospital.. with phenomenia.. however you spell it. might not make it. i aint know people still caught that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 04:50 PM~9757702
> *just got text message.. my primo in hospital..  with phenomenia..  however you spell it.  might not make it.    i aint know people still caught that.
> *


see it everyday. usually atleast 1 person dead each week.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 05:50 PM~9757702
> *just got text message.. my primo in hospital..  with phenomenia..  however you spell it.  might not make it.    i aint know people still caught that.
> *


hell yeah people still get it. my grandfather got it, and he's been in the hospital since then. almost 2 months now. supposed to finally come home tomorrow.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2008, 05:51 PM~9757713
> *see it everyday. usually atleast 1 person dead each week.
> *


how it different then a cold, dr red duke?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 04:53 PM~9757729
> *how it different then a cold, dr red duke?
> *


i aint no doctor bitch but i see it all the time. its fluid build up in the lungs. if it keeps building up it will fill up the whole lung then collapse it. read a book once in a while :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2008, 05:52 PM~9757723
> *hell yeah people still get it.  my grandfather got it, and he's been in the hospital since then.  almost 2 months now.  supposed to finally come home tomorrow.
> *


suprised someone my primos age got it.. image i had in head..was elderly or babys.. due to immune system. but primo like 27.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah, 1984CADDY, NoCaddyLikeMine, TRUE EMINENCE, lvlikeg, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*

whats up???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2008, 06:45 PM~9741278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations latin :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 05:50 PM~9757238
> *damn optispark chingarera..  and pinche water pump. must not like each other..    water pump spit water all over optispark..    both being replaced.  over $1200.00              good thing lone star loaded..  so i can borrow $ from em.
> *


bish didnt i tell u hoe.......1200 that chrome undies for that ragety ass non lifted wackback..........damn......should have let me fix it......damn 1200 glad i can turn a wrench....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2008, 06:20 PM~9757968
> *bish didnt i tell u hoe.......1200 that chrome undies for that ragety ass non lifted wackback..........damn......should have let me fix it......damn 1200 glad i can turn a wrench....
> *


i can turn a wrench too.. just hate getting dirty.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 07:21 PM~9757974
> *i can turn a wrench too.. just hate getting dirty.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 22 2008, 06:44 PM~9758127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$20 for 4 issues.. kinda steep. they coming out quarterly?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 04:48 PM~9757693
> *:angry:  least these legit repairs.. unlike paying $900 for spark plugs and wires.. and duded called it a "tune up".    thats would get me mad.  :biggrin:
> *


it really is a tune up bright one ur optispark is ur distrubutor and spark plugs are consiered tune up :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 05:21 PM~9757974
> *i can turn a wrench too.. just hate getting dirty.
> *


nope fathands wont fit in them small places.....................


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

some pics of my trip out to denver co


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

to cold 4 my mexican ass








and the bird got on my way


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 22 2008, 08:50 PM~9759650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn im going to denver in 2 weeks hope its not snowing when i go... :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

are u driving up there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 22 2008, 09:09 PM~9759879
> *are u driving up there
> *


yea i am....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2008, 08:59 PM~9759174
> *it really is a tune up bright one ur optispark is ur distrubutor and spark plugs are consiered tune up :uh:
> *


look here youngsta.. tune ups involved more then points/plugs.. hence "tune" part of it.. 

"Tune Up
A regular maintenance function, usually associated with the replacement and adjustment of parts and components in the electrical and fuel systems of a car for the purpose of attaining optimum performance."

old days..meant cleaning carb and "tuning" the fuel/air ratio.. pendejo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

OK IT'S ON, !!! TALKED TO A FEW CARCLUBS, AND IT'S ON 4 MAMBOS THIS SUNDAY!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: some people want to get serve :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2008, 10:14 PM~9759949
> *OK IT'S ON, !!! TALKED TO A FEW CARCLUBS, AND IT'S ON 4 MAMBOS THIS SUNDAY!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  some people want to get serve :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: you going toi "bring it"? are they going to "get served"? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 09:13 PM~9759929
> *look here youngsta..    tune ups involved more then points/plugs..    hence "tune" part of it..
> 
> "Tune Up
> ...


looky here fatboy well that would be considered part of the tune up then right??????shutuphoe i does this shit everyday for a livin..........this aint da old days so shutyomouf................PENDEJO!!!!!!!!!!!

no need for u 2 be mad cuz u got fucked by ur local mechanic shop when local layitlow homies were willin to helpya ol dumbass nicca!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2008, 09:14 PM~9759949
> *OK IT'S ON, !!! TALKED TO A FEW CARCLUBS, AND IT'S ON 4 MAMBOS THIS SUNDAY!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  some people want to get serve :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2008, 10:23 PM~9760041
> *looky here fatboy well that would be considered part of the tune up then right??????shutuphoe i does this shit everyday for a livin..........this aint da old days so shutyomouf................PENDEJO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> no need for u 2 be mad cuz u got fucked by ur local mechanic shop when local layitlow homies were willin to helpya ol dumbass nicca!!!!!!
> *


so you're the pro.. and you still thought spark plugs and wires would be considered a "tune up". champion sure aint getting their moneys worth in you. you musta missed a day at UTI or someshyt. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 09:25 PM~9760068
> *so you're the pro.. and you still thought spark plugs and wires would be considered a "tune up".      champion sure aint getting their moneys worth in you.
> *


u about a dumbass thats part of da tune up dickwad...........wat u want more included in a tune up??????u bitchin about the price for that y ask for more shit to be included in ur "tune up".........................

atleast i could fix my own shit and aint gota depend on some one else to do my shit.................... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2008, 10:29 PM~9760109
> *u about a dumbass thats part of da tune up dickwad...........wat u want more included in a tune up??????u bitchin about the price for that y ask for more shit to be included in ur "tune up".........................
> 
> atleast i could fix my own shit and aint gota depend on some one else to do my shit.................... :uh:
> *


so you didnt say this below? 



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2008, 08:59 PM~9759174
> *it really is a tune up bright one ur optispark is ur distrubutor and spark plugs are consiered tune up :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

funny watching ragalac get mad..but he yanking out his afro.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 09:41 PM~9760229
> *so you didnt say this below?
> *


  sad to see the obesity gettin to ur brain thats the distrubutor,cap, and rotor (wich is wat comes in a brand new optispark if ya aint know)included in that gordis....................next time ill make my self clearer for FNU............... :uh: 

:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2008, 11:48 PM~9760271
> * sad to see the obesity gettin to ur brain thats the distrubutor,cap, and rotor (wich is wat comes in a brand new optispark if ya aint know)included in that gordis....................next time ill make my self clearer for FNU...............  :uh:
> 
> :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 09:44 PM~9760247
> *funny watching ragalac get mad..but he yanking out his afro.
> *


DAM I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cut my hair chunkyone so get ya shit straight.............but i bet your stretchmarks get bigger n bigger as u get madder and madder as u type shit just to hear urself talk.................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 09:49 PM~9760274
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 22 2008, 11:56 PM~9760330
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 22 2008, 10:48 PM~9760271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your bitch azz cut your hair just cause i was clowning you about that afro puff? damn fool, i was just fk'n with you.. you aint have to go cut your hair. o' sensative azz half breed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PROVOK, *RAGALAC*


keep thinkin..make sure its a good comeback.. you been "replying..." for awhile.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 09:57 PM~9760342
> *well, we aint talkin about my car..we was talking about lone star's truck.  so stfu and mind your business next time bitch.
> your bitch azz cut your hair just cause i was clowning you about that afro puff?    damn fool, i was just fk'n with you.. you aint have to go cut your hair.    o' sensative azz half breed
> *


YEA CHANGE DA SUBJECT ALL OFA SUDDEN HU GORDIS?? I GUESS DATS WAT U DO WHEN U REALIZE U FUCKED UP............AND I CUT MY HAIR CUZ I FELT LIKE IT BITCH.............SUCKS U CANT LOSE WEIGHT SO WE FUCK WIT YA REGARDLESS SO UR FUCKED FATBOY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 10:00 PM~9760366
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PROVOK, RAGALAC
> keep thinkin..make sure its a good comeback..  you been "replying..." for awhile.
> *


NO DUMBASS I GOT OTHER SHIT DO BESIDES THIS UNLIKE U WHO AINT GOT SHIT BUT LAYITLOW MYSPACE AND 2FER WINGS ON TUESDAYS..................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 09:56 PM~9760334
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2008, 11:04 PM~9760390
> *NO DUMBASS I GOT OTHER SHIT DO BESIDES THIS UNLIKE U WHO AINT GOT SHIT BUT LAYITLOW MYSPACE AND 2FER WINGS ON TUESDAYS..................
> *


dammit.. today is tuesday huh? fk.. damn MLK day thru me off schedule.  oh, didn't have ride anyway. :angry:

oh,and you forgot about blackplanet and ebay.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 10:06 PM~9760408
> *dammit.. today is tuesday huh?  fk..    damn MLK day thru me off schedule.          oh, didn't have ride anyway.  :angry:
> 
> oh,and you forgot about blackplanet and ebay.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 22 2008, 11:49 PM~9760274
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats up playa...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2008, 11:06 PM~9760408
> *dammit.. today is tuesday huh?  fk..    damn MLK day thru me off schedule.          oh, didn't have ride anyway.  :angry:
> 
> oh,and you forgot about blackplanet and ebay.
> *


Lol!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

EVERYONE IS INVITED.......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

High as the sky.... :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2008, 09:14 PM~9759949
> *OK IT'S ON, !!! TALKED TO A FEW CARCLUBS, AND IT'S ON 4 MAMBOS THIS SUNDAY!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  some people want to get serve :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: See you there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 23 2008, 05:06 AM~9761937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shit, met baby momma #2 on blackplanet. sic/slim might not like blk gurls.. but i'm down for em.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 23 2008, 06:58 AM~9762042
> *whats up playa...
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2008, 09:14 PM~9759949
> *OK IT'S ON, !!! TALKED TO A FEW CARCLUBS, AND IT'S ON 4 MAMBOS THIS SUNDAY!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  some people want to get serve :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME....EMPIRE WILL BE THERE...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2008, 10:14 PM~9759949
> *OK IT'S ON, !!! TALKED TO A FEW CARCLUBS, AND IT'S ON 4 MAMBOS THIS SUNDAY!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  some people want to get serve :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 23 2008, 10:06 AM~9762637
> *KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE
> *


YES WE WILL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 09:51 AM~9762547
> *shit, met baby momma #2 on blackplanet.    sic/slim might not like blk gurls.. but i'm down for em.
> *


whatever works danny. i aint hating. you do your thang.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 08:51 AM~9762547
> *shit, met baby momma #2 on blackplanet.    sic/slim might not like blk gurls.. but i'm down for em.
> *


im on there.. but only holla at the yellas,mex,and white chicks..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 12:02 PM~9763085
> *im on there.. but only holla at the yellas,mex,and white chicks..
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: 

dated a dark sistah at one time. we still cool as friends.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2008, 10:13 AM~9763180
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> dated a dark sistah at one time.  we still cool as friends.
> *


Don't matter what color the out side is if the inside is ugly. Only time will tell. Good luck Danny. I'm not jealous. Maybe a little. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 23 2008, 12:26 PM~9763283
> *Don't matter what color the out side is if the inside is ugly.  Only time will tell.  Good luck Danny.  I'm not jealous.  Maybe a little. :uh:
> *


agree :ugh: 













why did i get quoted hno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

jus got my $800 ticket dismissed :wave: 

i guess they should've since it was 6.5 years old?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up robert...hope to see some of kustoms at my clubs party...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 23 2008, 11:26 AM~9763283
> *Don't matter what color the out side is if the inside is ugly.  Only time will tell.  Good luck Danny.  I'm not jealous.  Maybe a little. :uh:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 23 2008, 01:04 PM~9763660
> *jus got my $800 ticket dismissed  :wave:
> 
> i guess they should've since it was 6.5 years old?
> *


 :uh: now I know why you got all scary when you saw the white crown vic posted up at the entrance of my neighbor hood :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 23 2008, 12:39 PM~9763921
> *wut up robert...hope to see some of kustoms at my clubs party...
> *


NOT MUCH JUST HERE BULL SHITING


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2008, 12:59 PM~9764052
> *:uh: now I know why you got all scary when you saw the white crown vic posted up at the entrance of my neighbor hood :biggrin:
> *



man fuck the law :machinegun: 



man why do you send this shit to me(pun)??

















:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2008, 10:13 AM~9763180
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> dated a dark sistah at one time.  we still cool as friends.
> *


ive only fucked 2... dats sad..
lol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 23 2008, 10:06 AM~9762637
> *KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE
> *


LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

now brian, this is really insulting. :angry: 

i demand an end to these harrassing text messages


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2008, 12:59 PM~9764052
> *:uh: now I know why you got all scary when you saw the white crown vic posted up at the entrance of my neighbor hood :biggrin:
> *


are you responsible for the pink/purple/orange colors that they painted underpass at 45s @ s.wayside? :uh: 

i know hood full of wets,but even they said thats ugly.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

well im officially single now


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 23 2008, 03:15 PM~9765337
> * well im officially single now
> *


OMG, you and Dani single at the same time. Houston we got a problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 23 2008, 04:15 PM~9765337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: thats how it works.. one female in the cliq gets single.. they all wanna be single.. and vice/versa.. thats why i don't let my females have friends.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 04:26 PM~9765401
> *:uh:  thats how it works..  one female in the cliq gets single.. they all wanna be single..  and vice/versa..      thats why i don't let my females have friends.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

but that is true how that works most of the time...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 23 2008, 03:20 PM~9765370
> *OMG, you and Dani single at the same time.  Houston we got a problem. :biggrin:
> *


lol me and dani are talking now and we just said da same thing lmao!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 03:36 PM~9765108
> *are you responsible for the pink/purple/orange colors that they painted underpass at 45s @ s.wayside?  :uh:
> 
> i know hood full of wets,but even they said thats ugly.
> *



hahahaaaaa man i seen that the other day and was like wtf????????????


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 03:26 PM~9765401
> *but do you have a new phone yet?  lol
> :uh:  thats how it works..  one female in the cliq gets single.. they all wanna be single..  and vice/versa..      thats why i don't let my females have friends.
> *


yeah i got a phone


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 23 2008, 03:20 PM~9765370
> *OMG, you and Dani single at the same time.  Houston we got a problem. :biggrin:
> *


dani said thats gonna be the new title of her blog


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 23 2008, 04:33 PM~9765447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TDOT said "well, lets let people know right away when they take the wrong exit.. give them sign this hood full of wets" 



> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 23 2008, 04:35 PM~9765459
> *yeah i got a phone
> *


cool. duck next time.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 03:48 PM~9765533
> *yup..
> TDOT said "well, lets let people know right away when they take the wrong exit..  give them sign this hood full of wets"
> cool.    duck next time.
> *


shut up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 02:57 PM~9764476
> *ive only fucked 2... dats sad..
> lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 23 2008, 06:39 PM~9766324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 

oh the snowflake single..so now ya'll two fools get are smiles.. bet sic even took a bath.. bet someone gets invited to olive garden. 

mayne, i dunno about ya'll two no more.. females make ya'll weak. suckaz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

make offer.. once im done


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

double post


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 07:02 PM~9766535
> *make offer.. once im done
> 
> 
> ...


harts again? you in love huh? :uh: and none of that "but valentines day coming" shit either.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 06:53 PM~9766909
> *hartz again?  you in love huh?      :uh:  and none of that "but valentines day coming" shit either.
> *


damn *****,... learn how to spell.. you thinkin about chicken huh...
its "hearts" culedo.. get it right puta!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done.. just needs clear


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 07:59 PM~9766955
> *damn *****,... learn how to spell.. you thinkin about chicken huh...
> its "hearts" culedo.. get it right puta!
> *


i didnt have luxury of a good education like some of ya'll did. :angry:


and it still looks like HEARTS!!!!!!!!!! you o' romantic actin ass. put cochina's name on it, and make it your vtines day card to her. :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 07:13 PM~9767040
> *i didnt have luxury of a good education like some of ya'll did.  :angry:
> and it still looks like HEARTS!!!!!!!!!!  you o' romantic actin ass.  put cochina's name on it, and make it your vtines day card to her.  :ugh:
> *


aint my fault yo momma didnt care about yo ass..i swear i never try to make hearts.. but my style gots curves..and i always end up with a heart in the end.

good ideal...

cochina.. you want it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 08:20 PM~9767110
> *aint my fault yo momma didnt care about yo ass..i swear i never try to make hearts.. but my style gots curves..and i always end up with a heart in the end.
> 
> good ideal...
> ...


might as well add "be my valentine" on it in gold leaf :uh: 






being sarcastic.. in case you think about it.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 07:02 PM~9766535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sweet!!! Hmmm ... Ace of Spades!


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

soon my whore will be back wit vengeance uffin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 08:00 PM~9766965
> *all done.. just needs clear
> 
> 
> ...


dats my *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 07:29 PM~9767191
> *soon my whore will be back wit vengeance uffin:
> *


who the fuck are you??? :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 23 2008, 08:33 PM~9767219
> *who the fuck are you???  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 07:43 PM~9767313
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 07:26 PM~9767165
> *might as well add "be my valentine" on it in gold leaf  :uh:
> being sarcastic..      in case you think about it.
> *


too late


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 23 2008, 08:47 PM~9767346
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 07:58 PM~9767456
> *:guns:
> *


i dont believe u... :biggrin: whats up with that clip???? still dont wanna sell it????


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 23 2008, 09:01 PM~9767487
> *i dont believe u... :biggrin:  whats up with that clip???? still dont wanna sell it????
> *


make me an offer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 08:03 PM~9767516
> *make me an offer
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

:biggrin: nevermind...not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 08:06 PM~9767551
> *:biggrin: nevermind...not for sale :biggrin:
> *


jus pm me what u want for it.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 08:06 PM~9767551
> *:biggrin: nevermind...not for sale :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 23 2008, 03:15 PM~9765337
> * well im officially single now
> *


 :0 :0 damn, u too? welcome to the club :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just saying hi.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 07:29 PM~9767191
> *soon my whore will be back wit vengeance uffin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2008, 08:24 PM~9767714
> *:0  :0 damn, u too? welcome to the club :uh:
> *


:0 :0 damn, u three? welcome to the club :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 23 2008, 08:58 PM~9767449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: o' friendly azz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 08:32 PM~9767781
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 23 2008, 10:26 PM~9767737
> *Just saying hi.
> *


HI!!!!wtf
:twak: :twak: :wave: u mean whats up, oh que rollo! HI sounds funny


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 23 2008, 08:34 PM~9767802
> *HI!!!!wtf
> :twak:  :twak:  :wave: u mean whats up, oh que rollo! HI sounds funny
> *


que pinche rollo, mi pollo :biggrin: , u ready or what, cause someone is gonna drop a bomb at mambos this sunday :0 :0 :0 :0 :0   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah,* switches4life*,* h-town team 84 caddy*, sic713, MALDITO713, *KRAZYTOYZ*

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 23 2008, 10:35 PM~9767814
> *
> *


wat up bro!!!wats new?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 06:02 PM~9766535
> *make offer.. once im done
> 
> 
> ...


u westing too much ideas, here, save some 4 my next hopper :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 09:06 PM~9767551
> *:biggrin: nevermind...not for sale :biggrin:
> *


attn wh0re and a tease.. must be a female


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2008, 10:36 PM~9767831
> *que pinche rollo, mi pollo :biggrin: , u ready or what, cause someone is gonna drop a bomb at mambos this sunday :0  :0  :0  :0  :0      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


better hope im not there, u know what happens to fuck ups!!!! :biggrin: or is chochi jumpin out a plane... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2008, 08:38 PM~9767854
> *u westing too much ideas, here, save some 4 my next hopper :biggrin:
> *


i got pleanty of ideals in my head..

and i got some extra ideals in my other head for cochina


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 23 2008, 09:37 PM~9767835
> *wat  up bro!!!wats new?
> *


sup tony, herd the 64 is commin out this weekend... I'm gon have to creep by mambos this weekend to scope it out. how tha projects?


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 09:39 PM~9767859
> *attn wh0re and a tease.. must be a female
> *


dont get it twisted cuz...im not a female


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 09:40 PM~9767877
> *i got pleanty of ideals in my head..
> 
> and i got some extra ideals in my other head for cochina
> *


but they all hearts and its spelled PLENTY you o' spell checking ass ***** :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 08:41 PM~9767884
> *dont get it twisted cuz...im not a female
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 08:40 PM~9767877
> *i got pleanty of ideals in my head..
> 
> and i got some extra ideals in my other head for cochina
> *


 :0 hay guey :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 09:41 PM~9767884
> *dont get it twisted cuz...im not a female
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 08:42 PM~9767892
> *but they all hearts  and its spelled PLENTY  you o' spell checking ass *****    :uh:
> *


ugh.. feel special now..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 23 2008, 08:39 PM~9767860
> *better hope im not there, :biggrin: or is chochi jumpin out a plane... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jan 23 2008, 08:41 PM~9767884
> *dont get it twisted cuz...im not a female
> *


attn whore hopper?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2008, 08:46 PM~9767920
> *attn whore hopper?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2008, 08:46 PM~9767920
> *attn whore hopper?
> *


yea.. that ol fagget ass mexican forgot his password to his other name


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 08:54 PM~9768015
> *yea.. that ol fagget ass mexican forgot his password to his other name
> *


thats racist.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 23 2008, 08:59 PM~9768058
> *thats racist.....
> *


thats the purpose.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 09:00 PM~9768071
> *thats the purpose.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 23 2008, 10:41 PM~9767882
> *sup tony, herd the 64 is commin out this weekend... I'm gon have to creep by mambos this weekend to scope it out. how tha projects?
> *


yeah ciro said hes ready to roll..cars almost ready soon, slowly but surely...just got my batterries today, so im one step closer!!!  by the way let me know if u know anyone that needs acid batterries, i can get them often!!!price depends on amount of batterries purchased..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 23 2008, 08:24 PM~9767714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh oooh oooh details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> single hu???????pinche bago...
> 
> y tu no cabrone :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > single hu???????pinche bago...
> >
> > y tu no cabrone :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 23 2008, 10:05 PM~9768117
> *yeah ciro said hes ready to roll..cars almost ready soon, slowly but surely...just got my batterries today, so im one step closer!!!  by the way let me know if u know anyone that needs acid batterries, i can get them often!!!price depends on amount of batterries purchased..
> *


orale, one of tha members might be needing some soon so ill hit ya up when he is ready.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > single hu???????pinche bago...
> >
> > y tu no cabrone :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 23 2008, 09:27 PM~9768304
> *so u single again!!!!
> pinche loco.. :biggrin:
> *


  somebody gota keep all these hoocheras in line........... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2008, 11:34 PM~9768390
> * somebody gota keep all these hoocheras in line........... :biggrin:
> *


kkep up tha good work.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 23 2008, 10:30 PM~9768343
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: you responsible for that bridge at 45 @ wayside huh? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche cholos de califas :twak: :burn: 


too much time in the pinta. :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2008, 10:07 PM~9768713
> *pinche cholos de califas  :twak:  :burn:
> too much time in the pinta.  :barf:
> 
> ...


wtf....

dudeee!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this one put all of us shit cellphone texters to shame


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chorizo de burro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2008, 10:14 PM~9768805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ehhhh, i got him beat!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 23 2008, 10:30 PM~9768962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:
cochina and her ex?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 23 2008, 10:11 PM~9768768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: after she left the shop that night...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 12:37 AM~9769006
> *:dunno:
> cochina and her ex?
> *


cooter punch!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 11:37 PM~9769006
> *:dunno:
> cochina and her ex?
> *


naw..all fist.. no phone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got 2 new italian dumps and 6 color band slow downs. (the good shit) and some return hoses with chrome crimped ends. if someone wants them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2008, 01:40 AM~9770011
> *i got 2 new italian dumps and 6 color band slow downs. (the good shit) and some return hoses with chrome crimped ends. if someone wants them.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody intersted in job as Corporate Travel Agent.. like yours truely.. my office is hiring, no travel experience required. just gotta know how to type..sure most of ya'll do. lol. if you apply, list myself "danny arriaga" as reference.. and you a shoe in.  

https://sjobs.brassring.com/1033/ASP/TG/cim...9842_216&GQId=0






just trying to help out.. has little to do with fact, that i get $1000 for each person i refer, that gets hired.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see why i like blackplanet.. just sent this one home...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2008, 01:42 AM~9770433
> *anybody intersted in job as Corporate Travel Agent.. like yours truely..    my office is hiring, no travel experience required.  just gotta know how to type..sure most of ya'll do.  lol.    if you apply, list myself "danny arriaga" as reference..  and you a shoe in.
> 
> https://sjobs.brassring.com/1033/ASP/TG/cim...9842_216&GQId=0
> ...


hey homie i need to book a cruise for sometime in march or april...taking the wifey on vacation....cozumel,mexico....tell me some prices..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2008, 07:13 PM~9767040
> *i didnt have luxury of a good education like some of ya'll did.  :angry:
> and it still looks like HEARTS!!!!!!!!!!  you o' romantic actin ass.  put cochina's name on it, and make it your vtines day card to her.  :ugh:
> *



i dont have a valentine...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 24 2008, 04:35 AM~9770662
> *hey homie i need to book a cruise for sometime in march or april...taking the wifey on vacation....cozumel,mexico....tell me some prices..
> *


ah haha what did u do ....


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 10:37 PM~9769006
> *:dunno:
> cochina and her ex?
> *



naw thats not how it went down...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 24 2008, 12:30 AM~9768962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did she have a dick or something?? :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Sup tony everyone rolling sunday or what


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HUH?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 24 2008, 06:19 AM~9770830
> *i dont have a valentine...
> *


Stop it! You don't need ONE, get a couple. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

:wave: Helen


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, Bitter Sweet, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*

whats up slim???


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jan 24 2008, 09:51 AM~9771803
> *:wave:  Helen
> *


Hey, it's my other son. Don't forget to send some money home.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 24 2008, 11:52 AM~9771814
> *3 Members: cali rydah, Bitter Sweet, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> whats up slim???
> *


shit chillin took the day off


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2008, 10:55 AM~9771837
> *shit chillin took the day off
> *


must be nice to take the day off whenever


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 24 2008, 11:56 AM~9771846
> *must be nice to take the day off whenever
> *


yea and i took off tommorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 24 2008, 05:35 AM~9770662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2008, 01:57 PM~9764476
> *ive only fucked 2... dats sad..
> lol
> *


everytime u beat off you're fucking a ***** 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 24 2008, 11:36 AM~9772124
> *everytime u beat off you're fucking a *****
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

whats upsli ready for sunday?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2008, 10:27 AM~9772064
> *i don't do leisure travel, i do corporate.  but you can contact one of my co-workers that does cruises as a side hustle..
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


JAMIE HAS HOOKED THE HUBBY AND I UP ON A GOOD PRICE! LEAVING MAY 4TH FOR A 7 DAY CRUISE! THANKS AGAIN DANNY! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 24 2008, 10:36 AM~9772124
> *everytime u beat off you're fucking a *****
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hahahaa.....crazy


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2008, 11:48 AM~9772201
> *hahahaa.....crazy
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 24 2008, 10:58 AM~9772262
> *yeah  :biggrin:
> *


where you been foo. lets do a photo shoot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 24 2008, 11:44 AM~9772178
> *JAMIE HAS HOOKED THE HUBBY AND I UP ON A GOOD PRICE! LEAVING MAY 4TH FOR A 7 DAY CRUISE! THANKS AGAIN DANNY! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 24 2008, 11:36 AM~9772124
> *everytime u beat off you're fucking a *****
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2008, 11:11 PM~9768768
> *this one put all of us shit cellphone texters to shame
> 
> 
> ...




 



not sure about liv4cagadas though, he seems to have declared war on me textwise


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

called TXDOT, to bitch about freeway at [email protected] said they getting alot of complaints. hmm.. they still aint gonna fix it.. i bet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ah! i feel good. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 24 2008, 02:18 PM~9773294
> *ah! i feel good. :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 24 2008, 02:43 PM~9773493
> *:0  :0
> *


i had another good lunch. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 24 2008, 02:52 PM~9773563
> *i had another good lunch. :cheesy:
> *


another?

pics?




:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 24 2008, 03:09 PM~9773654
> *another?
> 
> pics?
> ...


yes. free is great! LOL

pics??? i think i already got enough of them up...

DONT HATE!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 24 2008, 03:11 PM~9773670
> *yes. free is great! LOL
> 
> pics??? i think i already got enough of them up...
> ...




video?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 24 2008, 03:12 PM~9773684
> *video?
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

hell no. id never incriminate myself like that. :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2008, 04:48 PM~9735115
> *ASAP b4 they sell out...
> 
> Grupo Vida Thrus 2-28-08
> ...



update


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 24 2008, 03:12 PM~9773684
> *video?
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS C.C.-OK 10TH ANNUAL PICNIC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 24 2008, 03:19 PM~9774225
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C.-OK 10TH ANNUAL PICNIC
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc


but before i arose on the scene...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2008, 04:22 PM~9774589
> *
> *


hmmm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 24 2008, 03:11 PM~9773670
> *yes. free is great! LOL
> 
> pics??? i think i already got enough of them up...
> ...


x2 company sprung for dinner.. italian, from magianno's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hope it aint true..but word on street is someone here going to be rollin one of these..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2008, 04:40 PM~9774751
> *hope it aint true..but word on street is someone here going to be rollin one of these..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


so sup boiler u gonna take the cutty to tulsa and get your HOP on....them midwest boys dont play...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2008, 05:40 PM~9774751
> *hope it aint true..but word on street is someone here going to be rollin one of these..
> 
> 
> ...



juuuuuuuunk. it looks like a toaster :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 24 2008, 06:10 PM~9775033
> *juuuuuuuunk.  it looks like a toaster :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

prolly end up looking like this...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2008, 06:15 PM~9775076
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i thought i was special and the only one who thought that, so much for originality


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 24 2008, 06:34 PM~9775259
> *i thought i was special and the only one who thought that, so much for originality
> *


nice try though.


----------



## villa (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 24 2008, 04:52 PM~9773986
> *update
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..this shyt pricey. i shoulda pulled out..

http://cgi.ebay.com/GTI11-GeneTree-DNA-hom...7QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dena


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 24 2008, 08:34 PM~9775858
> *was up dena
> *


wassup Marcelo :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2008, 06:33 PM~9775853
> *mayne..this shyt pricey.  i shoulda pulled out..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GTI11-GeneTree-DNA-hom...7QQcmdZViewItem
> *


damn thats a million dollar idea, sell that shit on ebay.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...nnelID=77834677


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2008, 07:40 PM~9775928
> *damn thats a million dollar idea, sell that shit on ebay.
> *


still, i shoulda pulled out.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2008, 04:41 PM~9774760
> *:biggrin:
> so sup boiler u gonna take the cutty to tulsa and get your HOP on....them midwest boys dont play...
> *


just have to do some adjustments on the cutty,  and yeah we going  win, or lose, it's gonna b fun


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 24 2008, 09:48 AM~9771091
> *Sup tony everyone rolling sunday or what
> *


que honda homie, we see whats up for sunday!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 24 2008, 08:00 PM~9776708
> *que honda homie, we see whats up for sunday!!!
> *


quien es street show :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2008, 10:03 PM~9776739
> *quien es street show :uh:
> *


el dauny, he owns the candy blue lincoln....i think u know him


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 24 2008, 09:52 PM~9777350
> *el dauny, he owns the candy blue lincoln....i think u know him
> *


seen it at the show while back on the north side... clean car... matter fact when i was leaving he was behind me on 45. felt good lookin in my rear view and seein a lolo behind me. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 24 2008, 08:52 PM~9777350
> *el dauny, he owns the candy blue lincoln....i think u know him
> *


orale, that's a cool homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 24 2008, 10:57 PM~9777394
> *seen it at the show while back on the north side... clean car... matter fact when i was leaving he was behind me on 45. felt good lookin in my rear view and seein a lolo behind me. :biggrin:
> *


yeah his car looks clean, he actully drives it almost everyday i think its his daily!!yeah his puttin alot of work into it..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2008, 11:02 PM~9777444
> *orale, that's a cool homie
> *


yeah his good people, juist like my homeboy victor jimenez


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 24 2008, 10:03 PM~9777455
> *yeah his car looks clean, he actully drives it almost everyday i think its his daily!!yeah his puttin alot of work into it..
> *


i tried takin pic of my rear view with him behind me but didnt want risk crashin tha 63 from being all distracted. bad enough i was goin 80 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 24 2008, 11:05 PM~9777479
> *i tried takin pic of my rear view with him behind me but didnt want risk crashin tha 63 from being all distracted. bad enough i was goin 80  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

mernin peeps...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 24 2008, 09:03 PM~9777455
> *yeah his car looks clean, he actully drives it almost everyday i think its his daily!!yeah his puttin alot of work into it..
> *


yep thats me and i do drive it every day since thats the only car i have right now. you can find me at the shows or at fiesta parking lot grocery shopping :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

el dauny, he owns the candy blue lincoln....i think u know him
[/quote]

WAS HE AT THE ARMADILLO FLEA MARKET SHOW? I THINK HE HAS PATTERNS OR MURALS ON THE PAINT, NOT SURE, BUT IF THAT IS THE CAR HELL YEAH THAT LINCOLN IS FUCKN CLEAN!!! :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> el dauny, he owns the candy blue lincoln....i think u know him


WAS HE AT THE ARMADILLO FLEA MARKET SHOW? I THINK HE HAS PATTERNS OR MURALS ON THE PAINT, NOT SURE, BUT IF THAT IS THE CAR HELL YEAH THAT LINCOLN IS FUCKN CLEAN!!! :cheesy:
[/quote] thats it homie thanks still needs some work but it will get there


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

OH YEAH, I JUST SAW THE PIX ON YOUR PROFILE. IS A IFFERENT CAR BUT STILL YOUR CAR IS KICK ASS CLEAN!!!

GOT ANY PIX YOU CAN POST?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

WAIT A MINUTE IT IS THE SAME CAR. :twak: 
MY BAD HOMIE. AM AT WORK AND I GET DISTRACTED. :biggrin: 

I TOOK A COUPLE OF PIX OF IT AT THAT SHOW, I HAVE THEM AT HOME.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i always liked that car........tried to buy it once


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 25 2008, 12:06 PM~9780602
> *i always liked that car........tried to buy it once
> *


91-95 LINCOLN HAS ALWAYS BEEN MY DREAM CAR. I'VE NEVER GOT AHOLD OF ONE THOUGH!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 25 2008, 10:28 AM~9780780
> *91-95 LINCOLN HAS ALWAYS BEEN MY DREAM CAR. I'VE NEVER GOT AHOLD OF ONE THOUGH!
> *


THERES ONE IN PASADENA FOR LIKE 600 BUX


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

YO SLIM, OR ANYONE, I'VE NEVER GONE TO MAMBO'S ON SUNDAY. WHICH MAMBO'S IS IT? AIRLINE BETWEEN PARKER & TIDWELL OR 45N BY CHINA BORDER?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 11:31 AM~9780798
> *THERES ONE IN PASADENA FOR LIKE 600 BUX
> *


CHIT, I WISH I HAD THE FLO. BUT THANX THOUGH.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023










Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my homie needs the turn signal lamps for a euro style cutlass header panel......



let me know please......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

this me 91 towncar.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 09:31 AM~9780798
> *THERES ONE IN PASADENA FOR LIKE 600 BUX
> *


What year and where in pasadena i need another car a for daily


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 25 2008, 09:38 AM~9780841
> *YO SLIM, OR ANYONE, I'VE NEVER GONE TO MAMBO'S ON SUNDAY. WHICH MAMBO'S IS IT? AIRLINE BETWEEN PARKER & TIDWELL OR 45N BY CHINA BORDER?
> *


Sorry homie but this is the Mambos in SOUTH EAST on Harrisburg and wayside


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 25 2008, 11:38 AM~9780841
> *YO SLIM, OR ANYONE, I'VE NEVER GONE TO MAMBO'S ON SUNDAY. WHICH MAMBO'S IS IT? AIRLINE BETWEEN PARKER & TIDWELL OR 45N BY CHINA BORDER?
> *


just call me i should be back in town sunday afternoon to roll out


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2008, 12:39 PM~9781278
> *this me 91 towncar.
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH! THAT'S THE CAR. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 25 2008, 10:59 AM~9781474
> *YEAH! THAT'S THE CAR.  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2008, 11:39 AM~9781278
> *this me 91 towncar.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

8 more days..everyone is invited...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 11:20 AM~9781670
> *8 more days..everyone is invited...
> 
> 
> ...


iwill be there :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW..THE BAR IS RENTED OUT FOR MY PARTY ONLY...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2008, 12:39 PM~9781278
> *this me 91 towncar.
> 
> 
> ...


westsider :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 24 2008, 07:34 PM~9775259
> *i thought i was special and the only one who thought that, so much for originality
> *


you should have said lunch box :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 25 2008, 12:55 PM~9781441
> *just call me i should be back in town sunday afternoon to roll out
> *


DAMN THAT'S KINDA FAR BUT FUCK IT, IF MY CAR'S READY BY THEN LETS RIDE!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 01:30 PM~9781709
> *JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW..THE BAR IS RENTED OUT FOR MY PARTY ONLY...
> 
> *


NICE :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 12:20 PM~9781670
> *8 more days..everyone is invited...
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 12:30 PM~9781709
> *JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW..THE BAR IS RENTED OUT FOR MY PARTY ONLY...
> 
> *


OK SO IS IT A GOOFY PARTY OR AN EMPIRE PARTY ???  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 01:38 PM~9782607
> *OK SO IS IT A GOOFY PARTY OR AN EMPIRE PARTY ???   :dunno:    :dunno:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 25 2008, 02:40 PM~9782622
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 12:30 PM~9781709
> *JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW..THE BAR IS RENTED OUT FOR MY PARTY ONLY...
> 
> *



Did I hear something about a party?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cutty back up for sale first 450 takes it..pm me for info...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 02:42 PM~9782636
> *:guns:
> *


:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 01:42 PM~9782636
> *:guns:
> *


CALMATE TU POW POWER RANGER.............


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 01:38 PM~9782607
> *OK SO IS IT A GOOFY PARTY OR AN EMPIRE PARTY ???   :dunno:    :dunno:
> *


:uh: read the flyer.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 25 2008, 01:54 PM~9782725
> *CALMATE TU POW POWER RANGER.............
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2008, 12:54 PM~9782270
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jan 25 2008, 01:49 PM~9782687
> *Did I hear something about a party?
> *












u know you invited homie......thats goes for everyone


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 02:56 PM~9782729
> *:uh: read the flyer.....
> *


I DID BUT YOU SAID "MY PARTY"


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 11:20 AM~9781670
> *8 more days..everyone is invited...
> 
> 
> ...


How much is the cover charge?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 02:58 PM~9782743
> *
> *


if i go...imma drag my girl with me... :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 25 2008, 03:02 PM~9782766
> *How much is the cover charge?
> *


Mom, get back to work!!! You become a layitlow addict!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

hi Dani & Helen!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 25 2008, 02:04 PM~9782776
> *Mom, get back to work!!! You become a layitlow addict!
> *


At least now I know how to get a hold of you. Did you make the cookies for Rita's party after work?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 02:02 PM~9782762
> *I DID BUT YOU SAID "MY PARTY"
> *


IM PART OF EMPIRE...IM THE FOUNDER...IM THE PRESIDENT...SO ITS MY PARTY AND MY FELLOW LORDS PARTY AS WELL ....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 25 2008, 02:02 PM~9782766
> *How much is the cover charge?
> *


YOU KNOW IM NOT GOING TO CHARGE MY FELLOW LOWRIDER HOMIES ANYTHING..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jan 25 2008, 02:04 PM~9782779
> *hi Dani & Helen!
> *


  Who is this? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 25 2008, 02:03 PM~9782773
> *if i go...imma drag my girl with me... :biggrin:
> *


  BRING YA FRIENDS....I GOT ALOT OF SINGLE HOMIES..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 03:09 PM~9782812
> *  BRING YA FRIENDS....I GOT ALOT OF SINGLE HOMIES..
> *


thats good to know! :yes:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2008, 02:02 PM~9782762
> *I DID BUT YOU SAID "MY PARTY"
> *


NEED YOUR # LOST ALL MY NUMBERS..GOT NEW PHONE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 03:06 PM~9782795
> *IM PART OF EMPIRE...IM THE FOUNDER...IM THE PRESIDENT...SO ITS MY PARTY AND MY FELLOW LORDS PARTY AS WELL ....
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 02:07 PM~9782805
> *YOU KNOW IM NOT GOING TO CHARGE MY FELLOW LOWRIDER HOMIES ANYTHING..
> *


Great, then I'm coming and bring the whole family. Jay pick up your brothers and sisters. Don't forget Tim.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 03:06 PM~9782795
> *IM PART OF EMPIRE...IM THE FOUNDER...IM THE PRESIDENT...SO ITS MY PARTY AND MY FELLOW LORDS PARTY AS WELL ....
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I posted this 3 times. Crap.......... :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

NIX NEED YOUR NUMBER....LOST ALL MY NUMBERS..GOT NEW PHONE


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Bye


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2008, 03:01 PM~9782759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you know I'm down like four big women in a Yugo.....gracias homie!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 25 2008, 03:08 PM~9782810
> * Who is this? :biggrin:
> *


Jay...with the 4 wheeler.... The one that went to Odessa....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 25 2008, 03:06 PM~9782792
> *At least now I know how to get a hold of you.  Did you make the cookies for Rita's party after work?
> *


Yes....and the batch that I burnedm made the house smell weird....it's making me sick....blahhh


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 25 2008, 03:29 PM~9782997
> *Jay...with the 4 wheeler.... The one that went to Odessa....
> *


ready for another ride?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jan 25 2008, 03:31 PM~9783013
> *ready for another ride?
> *


You gonna have night terrors again and see a dead womans ghost again??


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 25 2008, 03:32 PM~9783019
> *You gonna have night terrors again and see a dead womans ghost again??
> *



nah I gave up smoking killa!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jan 25 2008, 03:33 PM~9783027
> *nah I gave up smoking killa!
> *


LOL!!! Good....makes you hallucinate!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 25 2008, 03:32 PM~9783019
> *You gonna have night terrors again and see a dead womans ghost again??
> *


Everytime I think about that I cant stop laughing!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jan 25 2008, 03:37 PM~9783054
> *Everytime I think about that I cant stop laughing!
> *


Me too... LOL!!! That was the best trip ever.... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 25 2008, 03:39 PM~9783065
> *Me too... LOL!!! That was the best trip ever.... :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: yes it was! If your gonna be in Vegas this year we can try and top it!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jan 25 2008, 03:44 PM~9783092
> *:thumbsup:  yes it was! If your gonna be in Vegas this year we can try and top it!
> *


Guess what!!! I am!!! Let me know the details...how much for gas and where to stay and all that!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 25 2008, 03:54 PM~9783167
> *Guess what!!! I am!!! Let me know the details...how much for gas and where to stay and all that!!!
> *


BADD ASS! I really havnt planned anything yet but If we can get a group together we can all get a room or two...I dont mind sleeping on the floor. I hear somebody will be legal this year.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jan 25 2008, 03:59 PM~9783208
> *BADD ASS! I really havnt planned anything yet but If we can get a group together we can all get a room or two...I dont mind sleeping on the floor. I hear somebody will be legal this year.
> *


Yes I will be as long as the show is in october....YAY!!! 

Get the Patron and tell em that its on!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when u say the bar is rented out does that mean the drinks are already paid for. cuz i need to know if i should go in the four and be sober or in the truck and get bent


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## THE HIGHWAY MAN (Sep 4, 2007)

JUST GOT BACK HOME, FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK IN H TOWN!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE HIGHWAY MAN_@Jan 25 2008, 04:36 PM~9783844
> *JUST GOT BACK HOME, FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK IN H TOWN!
> *


where you been.. on the highway


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 04:37 PM~9783417
> *when u say the bar is rented out does that mean the drinks are already paid for. cuz i need to know if i should go in the four and be sober or in the truck and get bent
> *


go in da fo, and get bent.. don't be a pussy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2008, 04:50 PM~9783925
> *go in da fo, and get bent..  don't be a pussy.
> *


naw im square. i aint down with stafford pd having field day with my car


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 06:02 PM~9783991
> *naw im square. i aint down with stafford pd having field day with my car
> *


fk em.. do like i did.. and punk they asses. guns in cars, open beer, drunk azz hell..and kept tellin em to hurry up, cause i had to piss..and still made em let me go.  cops in yo hood must not be really for old skoo g like yours truely.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

aiight, i'm lookin for some pumps like these. or even just the blocks themselves. i got this pic out of the hydros section from kraz13 (i needed the pic bro, couldn't find another :biggrin: ) i know somebody out there still has some sittin around, and i want them! lemme know what you got


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

for anyone interested... 10pm warehouse party by latino flavor tv @ 7117 Harrisburg across from sherwin-williams . only $5 gets u open bar all nite. just a party not a club. i am here taking pics. see my drinnkers here....allso dj and live music


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 08:43 PM~9785475
> *aiight, i'm lookin for some pumps like these.  or even just the blocks themselves.  i got this pic out of the hydros section from kraz13 (i needed the pic bro, couldn't find another :biggrin: )  i know somebody out there still has some sittin around, and i want them!  lemme know what you got
> 
> 
> ...


that an easy pump to build, except 4 that cast iron fennerstone block, probly kevin from hypnotized has some laying around,


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2008, 09:51 PM~9785549
> *that an easy pump to build, except 4 that cast iron fennerstone block, probly kevin from hypnotized has some laying around,
> *



yea, the rest of the parts are an easy find, its the blocks im after really :biggrin: if you're homie has some, tell him to shoot me a price. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 08:52 PM~9785561
> *yea, the rest of the parts are an easy find, its the blocks im after really :biggrin:  if you're homie has some, tell him to shoot me a price. :biggrin:
> *


hit up ridinlow (los) from houston styles. he got 3 pumps from me that were some old school shit. they probably had fenner stone #1 gears :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 08:54 PM~9785571
> *hit up ridinlow (los) from houston styles. he got 3 pumps from me that were some old school shit. they probably had fenner stone #1 gears  :biggrin:
> *


#1 gears? wtf  :twak: :roflmao: ur crazy kenny :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 09:54 PM~9785571
> *hit up ridinlow (los) from houston styles. he got 3 pumps from me that were some old school shit. they probably had fenner stone #1 gears  :biggrin:
> *



ooooorrrrrllllyyyyyyyy :scrutinize: 

cast iron block? thats what i'm after.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 08:59 PM~9785610
> *ooooorrrrrllllyyyyyyyy :scrutinize:
> 
> cast iron block?  thats what i'm after.
> *


i duno about cast iron...i know they got fenner gears and og delta fluid power dumps on them. they are old. i think i traded them to him for some yardwork...

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 25 2008, 09:01 PM~9785637
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 10:04 PM~9785654
> *i duno about cast iron...i know they got fenner gears and og delta fluid power dumps on them. they are old. i think i traded them to him for some yardwork...
> :biggrin:
> *



now i jus think ur bein sarcastic in that kenny sort of way :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 09:04 PM~9785654
> *i duno about cast iron...i know they got fenner gears and og delta fluid power dumps on them. they are old. i think i traded them to him for some yardwork...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 09:05 PM~9785662
> *now i jus think ur bein sarcastic in that kenny sort of way :twak:
> *


yea, they were come cce pumps...i remember now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2008, 09:06 PM~9785668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


minnesota?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 10:09 PM~9785684
> *yea, they were come cce pumps...i remember now
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 09:43 PM~9785475
> *aiight, i'm lookin for some pumps like these.  or even just the blocks themselves.  i got this pic out of the hydros section from kraz13 (i needed the pic bro, couldn't find another :biggrin: )  i know somebody out there still has some sittin around, and i want them!  lemme know what you got
> 
> 
> ...



and, ttt :biggrin: the quest will continue.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u gonna put them on???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2008, 09:51 PM~9785549
> *that an easy pump to build, except 4 that cast iron fennerstone block, probly kevin from hypnotized has some laying around,
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 09:09 PM~9785689
> *minnesota?
> *


too far, im stick around tejas 4 a minute :biggrin: sunday?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 11:11 PM~9785701
> *and, ttt :biggrin:  the quest will continue.......
> *


I THINK I KNOW SOMEONE THAT HAS THAT STYLE OF PUMPS!!I GET BACK AT U


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jan 25 2008, 09:47 PM~9785507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf. besides the material of the block. what so special about em? just looks like return ports are plugged and one was made on tank instead. you could accomplish same with any block that has center pressure port. like cce's cyclone or fuerte blocks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 25 2008, 10:47 PM~9785944
> *I THINK I KNOW SOMEONE THAT HAS THAT STYLE OF PUMPS!!I GET BACK AT U
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2008, 10:50 PM~9785965
> *wtf.  besides the material of the block.  what so special about em?  just looks like return ports are plugged and one was made on tank instead.  you could accomplish same with any block that has center pressure port.  like cce's cyclone or fuerte blocks.
> 
> 
> ...



its not about what everyone else is using


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 10:54 PM~9786002
> *its not about what everyone else is using
> *


aight. you want some liftgate pump blocks. do your thing


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2008, 10:55 PM~9786012
> *aight.  you want some liftgate pump blocks.  do your thing
> *



thats correct. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2008, 01:49 PM~9782692
> *cutty back up for sale first 450 takes it..pm me for info...
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2008, 09:30 PM~9785835
> *too far, im stick around tejas 4 a minute :biggrin:  sunday?
> *


gonna try and make it sunday. got to work on my tail lights.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 10:43 PM~9785475
> *aiight, i'm lookin for some pumps like these.  or even just the blocks themselves.  i got this pic out of the hydros section from kraz13 (i needed the pic bro, couldn't find another :biggrin: )  i know somebody out there still has some sittin around, and i want them!  lemme know what you got
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS THINKIN OG AIRCRAFT FOR THE RIVI FROM SHORTYS OR OG TED WELLS....LOOKS LIKE YOU GONNA BE GOING FOR THE FENNER#4


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 26 2008, 08:03 AM~9788237
> *I WAS THINKIN OG AIRCRAFT FOR THE RIVI FROM SHORTYS OR OG TED WELLS....LOOKS LIKE YOU GONNA BE GOING FOR THE FENNER#4
> *


i think that pump would work good for my convertible top...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 03:37 PM~9783417
> *when u say the bar is rented out does that mean the drinks are already paid for. cuz i need to know if i should go in the four and be sober or in the truck and get bent
> *


thats the only thing thats not covered  ..but i got the first round..if you drink coronas..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 26 2008, 09:03 AM~9788237
> *I WAS THINKIN OG AIRCRAFT FOR THE RIVI FROM SHORTYS OR OG TED WELLS....LOOKS LIKE YOU GONNA BE GOING FOR THE FENNER#4
> *



ur right, it was og aircraft. even had some 777's ready. but plans change and i'm not a bandwagon guy  


so weenie setup it is! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2008, 09:50 AM~9788380
> *i think that pump would work good for my convertible top...
> *


you'll burn the motor. or break a key. i think.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt for weenie setups :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 26 2008, 11:01 AM~9788615
> *ttt for weenie setups :biggrin:
> *


ttt for $700 dash on car with $50 setup. uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2008, 11:49 AM~9788856
> *ttt for $700 dash  on car with $50 setup.  uffin:
> *


ttt for jenny craig :uh: 



jus cus ur socks are dirty, don't mean ur shoes gotta be. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Pepper spray aint no punk! :around:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2008, 12:39 PM~9781278
> *this me 91 towncar.
> 
> 
> ...


THERE YOU GO STREETSHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Jan 26 2008, 11:50 AM~9788864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told you, easy way or hard way.. you had your choice.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale: slighty used OG radiator for 68 impala with tranny cooler connections. only leaks a little. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2008, 01:48 PM~9789668
> *told you, easy way or hard way.. you had your choice.
> *


Haha! ***** plz! You weren't with me last night. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 26 2008, 02:02 PM~9789756
> *Haha! ***** plz! You weren't with me last night.  :nono:
> *


oh yeah.. i never get invited to bday parties. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

blue t/c looks nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2008, 02:52 PM~9790119
> *blue t/c looks nice
> *


dont u got some taillights to fix?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 26 2008, 02:00 PM~9790178
> *dont u got some taillights to fix?
> *


man i dont even feel like fuckin with that ragedy m/f


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2008, 03:09 PM~9790230
> *man i dont even feel like fuckin with that ragedy m/f
> *



ballertalk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2008, 02:10 PM~9789812
> *oh yeah.. i  never get invited to bday parties.  :angry:
> *


 :uh:

You wouldn't of gone anyways!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 26 2008, 03:12 PM~9790248
> *:uh:
> 
> You wouldn't of gone anyways!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 11:57 PM~9786039
> *thats correct. :biggrin:
> *


found you a cast iron fennerstone block :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 26 2008, 11:06 AM~9788959
> *THERE YOU GO STREETSHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Homie thats a good picture thanks see you tomorrow at mambos Come and say wass up. What kind ride you rollin on :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2008, 07:40 PM~9791240
> *found you a cast iron fennerstone block :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT A LOCOS RANFLA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

better get to mambos early, cause it's gonna b packed


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

just got home from mardi gras in galveston...it sucked...too cold but the laws was hot...got pulled over AGAIN...shouts out to latin kustoms and rara...no more freeway trips in the hopper...see yall tomorrow at mambos...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2008, 09:53 PM~9792964
> *just got home from mardi gras in galveston...it sucked...too cold but the laws was hot...got pulled over AGAIN...shouts out to latin kustoms and rara...no more freeway trips in the hopper...see yall tomorrow at mambos...
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2008, 10:08 PM~9793061
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2008, 09:53 PM~9792964
> *just got home from mardi gras in galveston...it sucked...too cold but the laws was hot...got pulled over AGAIN...shouts out to latin kustoms and rara...no more freeway trips in the hopper...see yall tomorrow at mambos...
> *


that boy on a death wish...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like primo gonna come thru. docs said odds are good now. he cussed out nurses couple times already. (it runs in familY)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2008, 06:40 PM~9791240
> *found you a cast iron fennerstone block :biggrin:
> *


if someone has one, i'm sure it'd be hard to talk em out of it. :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2008, 01:33 AM~9793806
> *if someone has one, i'm sure it'd be hard to talk em out of it.    :ugh:
> *




hater :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

brought low to work today.. no fun in fog. and mayne, some brawd got out of car on 59 last night.. and got hit by like 9172398478 cars. even this morning at 8am, they still picking up pieces. 

"HOUSTON (KTRK) -- An argument led to a woman being struck and killed in southwest Houston early this morning. 
Investigators say two occupants in an SUV argued as they traveled north on Highway 59 near Kirby. The female passenger got out of the vehicle and was struck by several vehicles. She was pronounced dead at the scene. 
The male driver told police he and his passenger had been drinking earlier. "


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:0 Gawd dayum!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 27 2008, 09:15 AM~9794566
> *:0  Gawd dayum!
> *


yeah..saw it on news around 6am.. i drove by around 8am..and still picking up pieces. :barf: 


you'd think i'd be use to it, as much time as i use to put in on 59.. back in days.. remember some kid had fell out of truck bed.. drove by and was layed out legs in awkward position. 


that has to be messed up way to go. wouldnt wish that on anybody.. may they rest in peace.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

looking to buy a trailer ( one car hauler) if anyone knows about one or a good place to find one let me know ..THANKS i've been lookin into trailer man, someone might know of a good used one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2008, 01:29 PM~9795845
> *
> *



:angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 27 2008, 09:30 AM~9794844
> *looking to buy a trailer ( one car hauler) if anyone knows about one or a good place to find one let me know ..THANKS  i've been lookin into trailer man, someone might know of a good used one!!! :biggrin:
> *


if u find 2 let me know cuz im looking. trailer man has best deals on wood floors, something like 1250 new out the door with used tires.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Damn its quiet in here .... its almost as if everybody is gettin ready for something... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 27 2008, 06:00 PM~9797372
> *:uh:
> *


Ay man ive been checkin out irvington lately.... them muthafuckers r crazy...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 27 2008, 06:02 PM~9797381
> *Ay man ive been checkin out irvington lately.... them muthafuckers r crazy...
> *


havent gone there in about a month. when the cops get there dont go far. every one comes back


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 27 2008, 06:00 PM~9797372
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 27 2008, 06:40 PM~9797651
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

QUE?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs for the parts slo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet. wonder where everybody at? :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 27 2008, 08:25 PM~9798460
> *thanxs for the parts slo
> *


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

anyone looking for 90 parts 4 a lac? my boy is parting one out. he also has a 85 fleetwood 4 $3500.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg+Jan 27 2008, 05:02 PM~9797381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disturbed is...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 27 2008, 08:25 PM~9798460
> *thanxs for the parts slo
> *


not a prob, ill be getting you that diagram soon


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 27 2008, 11:01 PM~9799243
> *anyone looking for 90 parts 4 a lac? my boy is parting one out. he also has a 85 fleetwood 4 $3500.
> *


homie from desert dreams with tha white caddy is looking for all tha moldings...ill try to let him know


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2008, 06:48 PM~9797292
> *if u find 2 let me know cuz im looking. trailer man has best deals on wood floors, something like 1250 new out the door with used tires.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mambos was packed tonite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2008, 10:28 PM~9799472
> *what time they go out there..
> its on sundays right?
> disturbed is...
> *


90 the truck? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2008, 09:40 PM~9799545
> *mambos was packed tonite
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2008, 10:28 PM~9799472
> *what time they go out there..
> its on sundays right?
> disturbed is...
> *


you probably wont like it, mostly truckers and vehicles with bags. about 8 lowriders from carnales and aztec image . all you hear ppssst ppsssst. yeah its every sunday. irvington and crosstimbers. i beleive they go @ 8 pm (ill get back at you with the right time) havent gone there because its cold.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 27 2008, 11:01 PM~9799243
> *anyone looking for 90 parts 4 a lac? my boy is parting one out. he also has a 85 fleetwood 4 $3500.
> *


KATFISH FROM DESERT DREAMS NEEDS PANELS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wuddup slim, good meetin you tonight :biggrin: 

new sig, jus for you homie!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2008, 10:40 PM~9799545
> *mambos was packed tonite
> *



yea it was, lots a lows. some i never seen before  now if it could jus stay like that for a lil while longer......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 28 2008, 12:01 AM~9799719
> *KATFISH FROM DESERT DREAMS NEEDS PANELS
> *


yes he does< do u have his #...he also needs front bumper!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 27 2008, 09:40 PM~9799545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 27 2008, 10:05 PM~9799771
> *yea it was, lots a lows.  some i never seen before   now if it could jus stay like that for a lil while longer......
> *


i vote for not doing it every week. maybe once a month, every other week at the most. we know we arent there for trouble, but people passing by dont know that and prolly call the laws.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 27 2008, 10:06 PM~9799782
> *:biggrin: jus watched the dvd of tonight andSOME PEOPLE..................*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2008, 10:08 PM~9799802
> *i vote for not doing it every week. maybe once a month, every other week at the most.  we know we arent there for trouble, but people passing by dont know that and prolly call the laws.
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2008, 10:08 PM~9799802
> *i vote for not doing it every week. maybe once a month, every other week at the most.  we know we arent there for trouble, but people passing by dont know that and prolly call the laws.
> *


BISH THIS AINT ELECTION MONTH YET SAVE UR VOTING...................... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 27 2008, 10:08 PM~9799807
> *i think u need to make that plural...........SOME PEOPLE..................
> *


looked good out there tonight.... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

i'll let him know so he can post on here.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 27 2008, 10:10 PM~9799820
> *looked good out there tonight.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 27 2008, 11:05 PM~9799771
> *yea it was, lots a lows.  some i never seen before   now if it could jus stay like that for a lil while longer......
> *



what time does everyone meet out there??

and i may have some of the steel blocks and old motor casings you are looking for homie....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 27 2008, 10:14 PM~9799861
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


all the cars... :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 12:06 AM~9799782
> *:biggrin: jus watched the dvd of tonight and somebody got served bad...
> 
> *


HEY WE ALL HAVE UR DAY!!!GLAD YA MADE IT OUT THERE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 27 2008, 11:15 PM~9799865
> *what time does everyone meet out there??
> 
> and i may have some of the steel blocks and old motor casings you are looking for homie....
> *



we got out there bout 8?ish, that place was already packed  so we was late.

got pics of the goodies?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 27 2008, 10:16 PM~9799871
> *HEY WE ALL HAVE UR DAY!!!GLAD YA MADE IT OUT THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 12:17 AM~9799882
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHERE THEM PICS AT?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 27 2008, 10:20 PM~9799901
> *WHERE THEM PICS AT?
> *


watchin it right now...ill post some in a minute... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 27 2008, 11:08 PM~9799802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only reason you know when its time to vote, is cause you can't wait to vote, so obama will win.. and you can claim that half/breeds rule! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 27 2008, 09:44 PM~9799579
> *you probably wont like it, mostly truckers and vehicles with bags. about 8 lowriders from carnales and aztec image . all you hear ppssst ppsssst. yeah its every sunday. irvington and crosstimbers. i beleive they go @ 8 pm (ill get back at you with the right time) havent gone there because its cold.
> *


i got a truck.. so technically im a trucker.. lol.. untill i get paint and dros.. im not a lowrider


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2008, 10:49 PM~9800122
> *i got a truck.. so technically im a trucker.. lol.. untill i get paint and dros.. im not a lowrider
> *


y didnt u go to mambos???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2008, 11:49 PM~9800122
> *i got a truck.. so technically im a trucker.. lol.. untill i get paint and dros.. im not a lowrider
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 27 2008, 10:58 PM~9800184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont consider a low low a ride with dros and primer..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 12:08 AM~9800262
> *
> 
> i dont consider a low low a ride with dros and primer..
> *


dont you paint? or do you need some one to pay you to paint your own car


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2008, 11:08 PM~9800262
> *i went to diva's 1st roller derby game
> 
> i dont consider a low low a ride with dros and primer..
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 27 2008, 11:09 PM~9800279
> *dont you paint? or do you need some one to pay you to paint your own car
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

will download video tomorrow you tube aint workin...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 27 2008, 11:17 PM~9799880
> *we got out there bout 8?ish, that place was already packed   so we was late.
> 
> got pics of the goodies?
> *


COLLECTIN DUST


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Bonafide... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 27 2008, 11:09 PM~9800279
> *dont you paint? or do you need some one to pay you to paint your own car
> *


:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 01:29 AM~9800448
> *Bonafide... :0
> 
> 
> ...


WE NEED TO PUT IN SUM WORK IN THA MONTE HALLA AT ME DOG SUMTHIN IS NOT RIGHT IN THE TRUNK.....ITS FUCKIN UP THE BOUNCE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 27 2008, 10:10 PM~9799819
> *BISH THIS AINT ELECTION MONTH YET SAVE UR VOTING...................... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

WUT UP SLIM?

LOOKS LIKE IT WAS PACKED AT MAMBO'S. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 27 2008, 11:29 PM~9800448
> *Bonafide... :0
> 
> 
> ...


Homie did that :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUT UP ROBERT...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 28 2008, 06:33 AM~9801210
> *WE NEED TO PUT IN SUM WORK IN THA MONTE HALLA AT ME DOG SUMTHIN IS NOT RIGHT IN THE TRUNK.....ITS FUCKIN UP THE BOUNCE
> *



BROKE MOTOR MOUNT FUCKED UP MY HOP! RIDE AT SHOP GETTIN FIXED THINK IT IS TIME FOR A HOUSE CALL!!!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 28 2008, 09:26 AM~9802092
> *BROKE MOTOR MOUNT FUCKED UP MY HOP! RIDE AT SHOP GETTIN FIXED THINK IT IS TIME FOR A HOUSE CALL!!!!! :0
> *


damn..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 28 2008, 07:35 AM~9801623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 28 2008, 04:33 AM~9801210
> *WE NEED TO PUT IN SUM WORK IN THA MONTE HALLA AT ME DOG SUMTHIN IS NOT RIGHT IN THE TRUNK.....ITS FUCKIN UP THE BOUNCE
> *


thats not the monte in the pic... and that sumthing wrong is under the hood....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 01:29 AM~9800448
> *Bonafide... :0
> 
> 
> ...



YEA HOMIE SHIT WAS WORKING! MUCH PROPS!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 28 2008, 10:49 AM~9802654
> *YEA HOMIE SHIT WAS WORKING! MUCH PROPS!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *ridenlow84,* my cutty, LOW_INC
:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 28 2008, 10:49 AM~9802654
> *YEA HOMIE SHIT WAS WORKING! MUCH PROPS!
> *


You win some you lose some but remember there is always next time


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 28 2008, 01:01 PM~9802745
> *You win some you lose some but remember there is always next time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 28 2008, 11:01 AM~9802745
> *You win some you lose some but remember there is always next time
> *


x2 remember always stay ready...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ridenlow84, Medusa, my cutty,* cali rydah*, RA-RA, LOW_INC


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 28 2008, 11:05 AM~9802769
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ridenlow84, Medusa, my cutty, cali rydah, RA-RA, LOW_INC
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

uploading video now... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

bonafide vs. shorty
View My Video


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 12:22 PM~9802879
> *bonafide vs. shorty
> View My Video
> *


mayne.. i shoulda called into work. lol.. oh and tried to watch 2nd time..but says video unavailable. only get sound.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2008, 11:32 AM~9802944
> *mayne..      i shoulda called into work.  lol..  oh and tried to watch 2nd time..but says video unavailable.    only get sound.
> *


im uploading more...imma try you tube again


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 01:22 PM~9802879
> *bonafide vs. shorty
> View My Video
> *


tomany ****** on the trunk of that cutty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 28 2008, 11:39 AM~9802987
> *tomany ****** on the trunk of that cutty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just one ***** and some mexicans... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 12:40 PM~9802994
> *just one ***** and some mexicans... :biggrin:
> *


police show up, they all ******.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2008, 11:42 AM~9803011
> *police show up, they all ******.
> *


no cops... :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

damn..i should of went..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 28 2008, 11:47 AM~9803050
> *damn..i should of went..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

bonafide vs. rara
View My Video


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

bonafide vs. locos creations
View My Video


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

shorty again....
View My Video


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 11:52 AM~9803107
> *bonafide vs. rara
> View My Video
> *


i think it was just the switchman........................... :biggrin: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *RAGALAC*, PROVOK
 wat up??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

well gota say we.........well all the riders must be doing something right out there cruising for shorty to actually be out there having some fun wit everybody.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 12:06 PM~9803223
> *i think it was just the switchman........................... :biggrin:  :0
> *


broken motor mounts...fighting the weight up front...two weeks all bumper... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 12:08 PM~9803236
> *well gota say we.........well all the riders must be doing something right out there cruising for shorty to actually be out there having some fun wit everybody.
> *


shorty was talkin shit too.. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 12:07 PM~9803230
> *3 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, PROVOK
> wat up??
> *


notin mush just watching these vids........... was happnen wit u


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 12:09 PM~9803251
> *notin mush just watching these vids........... was happnen wit u
> *


same here watchin the whole dvd... was alot of people out there...gonna post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 28 2008, 12:08 PM~9803241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea he can tho............cant nobody tell em shit lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 12:11 PM~9803264
> *fuck it metal mounts just weld em..........never have that prob again.......... :biggrin:
> yea he can tho............cant nobody tell em shit lol
> *


car gettin redone right now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 12:11 PM~9803256
> *same here watchin the whole dvd... was alot of people out there...gonna post a pic :biggrin:
> *


yeap next time need to take a megaphone like ol buddy from my way c.c. on the caliswangin vids..............be like NICCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 12:13 PM~9803280
> *car gettin redone right now!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 YEA I NO DAT CAR CAN DO SOME INCHES JUST SHIT FUCK RARA UP ALL DA TIME................TELL EM TO STAY OFF DA SWITCH EVERYDAY AND ITLL WORK WHEN HE GET TO MAMBOS!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 28 2008, 12:15 PM~9803311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea he heavy on the switch...we was in galveston on saturday night and he was on the switch 3 wheelin and shit....but the car will be ready in two weeks for sure... i think he wants the single pump crown back since it was taken from him last night... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, *NIX CUSTOMS*
its Mr. Another Truucha Exclusive.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 28 2008, 12:19 PM~9803344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: OL VIDEO TAKIN ASS *****............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 12:27 PM~9803402
> *SOUNDS LIIKE NEXT TIME WE AT MAMBOS THEN HE SHOULD BE READY TO GET IT BACK
> yep bonafide is holdin right now...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: OL VIDEO TAKIN ASS *****............
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 01:21 PM~9803357
> *3 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, NIX CUSTOMS
> its Mr. Another Truucha Exclusive.... :biggrin:
> *



WASSUP UP DAWG. HOW MY FOOTAGE COME OUT??


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

If you have any questions please call, I check this topic once a day and have limited access to a computer...

***FOR SALE*** $9,000.00
NO TRADES!!!
Cell. (469) 878-7644


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2008, 12:45 PM~9803502
> *WASSUP UP DAWG. HOW MY FOOTAGE COME OUT??
> *


those video clips are your footage...looks pretty good... :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2008, 11:08 PM~9800262
> *i went to diva's 1st roller derby game
> *


Thanks for coming out and watching me get beat up! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZTEKA 68_@Jan 28 2008, 12:46 PM~9803516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kenny...............................................where u at money bags????????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 02:50 PM~9803956
> *kenny...............................................where u at money bags????????????????
> *


kenny said he tired of 64's.. owned like 9172394871289347823471 of em already. :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2008, 10:28 PM~9799472
> *what time they go out there..
> its on sundays right?
> *


Yeah its on Sundays I get there about 8:30.. 1 weekend I go to mambos ... the next to irvington


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 11:48 AM~9803061
> *:yes:
> *


  ...next time..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 28 2008, 03:24 PM~9804691
> * ...next time..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 01:50 PM~9803956
> *kenny...............................................where u at money bags????????????????
> *


if only it was a tre. but ima show it better than i can tell it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2008, 04:05 PM~9804996
> *if only it was a tre.  but ima show it better than i can tell it.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 02:15 PM~9803311
> *yeap next time need to take a megaphone like ol buddy from my way c.c. on the caliswangin vids..............be like NICCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



It was cool to see so many ppl in one place chillin :cheesy: No retards with train horns and burnin rubber lets hope it stays that way


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2008, 05:00 PM~9805419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It was cool to see so many ppl in one place chillin :cheesy: No retards with train horns and burnin rubber lets hope it stays that way
> *


the lac was looking good...seen it when u rolled in...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 07:07 PM~9805462
> *the lac was looking good...seen it when u rolled in...
> *


Saw you wanted to say was up since I never met you b4 but you was busy with RaRa's ride


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2008, 06:00 PM~9805419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> It was cool to see so many ppl in one place chillin :cheesy: No retards with train horns and burnin rubber lets hope it stays that way
> *


Ay Man thats a clean ass lac you got there... saw it in person last night i was like Daaaamn that bitch is clean :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 28 2008, 07:11 PM~9805514
> *Ay Man thats a clean ass lac you got there... saw it in person last night i was like Daaaamn that bitch is clean  :0
> *


thanks man


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 28 2008, 04:09 PM~9804592
> *Yeah its on Sundays I get there about 8:30.. 1 weekend I go to mambos ... the next to irvington
> *


yeah thats the time everyone be getting there, but seeing those videos makes me think the irvington sucks.

but if one week people to go mambos and another go to irvington it will be  like run a way slaves


and cali rydah that is not racist ^^^^^^


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 28 2008, 05:45 PM~9805900
> *yeah thats the time everyone be getting there, but seeing those videos makes me think the irvington sucks.
> 
> but if one week people to go mambos and another go to irvington it will be    like run a way slaves
> ...


thats racist...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 06:51 PM~9805982
> *thats racist...
> *


 thats a :nono: like run away slave

now thats racist :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 28 2008, 05:09 PM~9805496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 28 2008, 06:45 PM~9805900
> *yeah thats the time everyone be getting there, but seeing those videos makes me think the irvington sucks.
> 
> but if one week people to go mambos and another go to irvington it will be    like run a way slaves
> ...


Man those videos and pics dont do justice to those rides..... you gotta see'em in person.... Theres a lot of nice low lows and rides @ Mambos...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg+Jan 28 2008, 03:09 PM~9804592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


racist bastard


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, ATTN WHORE, lvlikeg, cali rydah

watch out.. cochina 2 is here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, ATTN WHORE, lvlikeg, cali rydah

cali rydah is a ATTN WHORE that lvlikeg...

im fuckin bored


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 07:15 PM~9806228
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, ATTN WHORE, lvlikeg, cali rydah
> 
> ...


Haha shyt i was standin next to cali ryda a few times last night ... didnt say hi though he was to busy video taping


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 28 2008, 06:17 PM~9806245
> *Haha shyt i was standin next to cali ryda a few times last night ... didnt say hi though he was to busy video taping
> *


watch yo ass.. he might fart on ya


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 07:18 PM~9806257
> *watch yo ass.. he might fart on ya
> *



:roflmao: :barf:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 28 2008, 07:17 PM~9806245
> *Haha shyt i was standin next to cali ryda a few times last night ... didnt say hi though he was to busy video taping
> *



a man never tells another man hi :uh: 

WTF is cali rydah coming out with the houston rydah dvd or what. i want 1 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 28 2008, 06:20 PM~9806271
> *:roflmao:  :barf:
> *


hes a nasty ass lil ****** like dat..
thats why rars cars got a crooked pattern.. i was at the shop paintin an that nasty ***** came and farted on me. fucked up my whole concetration


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 07:28 PM~9806335
> *hes a nasty ass lil ****** like dat..
> thats why rars cars got a crooked pattern.. i was at the shop paintin an that nasty ***** came and farted on me. fucked up my whole concetration
> *


 Coo I didnt hear no farts so I guess I got out lucky :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 28 2008, 06:38 PM~9806417
> *Coo I didnt hear no farts so I guess I got out lucky :ugh:
> *


im pretty sure he was..
that fool there can fart on command


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sic713, lvlikeg, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*, my cutty, BAYTOWNSLC

where my money hoe


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

hey darkness send me ur #.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 28 2008, 06:47 PM~9806488
> *hey darkness send me ur #.
> *


832 372 0874


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sent you a message bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 28 2008, 06:56 PM~9806563
> *sent you a message bitch
> *


you lost ya phone huh


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg+Jan 28 2008, 06:08 PM~9806144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** yo patterns are all crooked...farts or not... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 07:09 PM~9806693
> *:roflmao:
> *


mambos was cool...i need some crooked patterns next... :0


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 08:11 PM~9806704
> *mambos was cool...i need some crooked patterns next... :0
> *



Man I left at 9:30 and that bitch was still packed full of lows... What time they leave, and who was that foo gas hoppin the wagon that bitch was nice 2.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 07:28 PM~9806335
> *hes a nasty ass lil ****** like dat..
> thats why rars cars got a CROOKED LINE MAFIA IN FULL EFFECT!!! *


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

cali any videos or pic of sunday


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 08:18 PM~9806257
> *watch yo ass.. he might fart on ya
> *


you must be talkin about rivistyle :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 28 2008, 07:14 PM~9806743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couple pages back are hop videos... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 08:45 PM~9806468
> *im pretty sure he was..
> that fool there can fart on command
> *


rivistyle fo show!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*
:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 28 2008, 07:11 PM~9806704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Individuals rollin though....  
View My Video


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 07:27 PM~9806837
> *on what...
> get in line.. but since you a houston stylez rider.. ill let you skip
> if it aint crooked.. darkness didnt do it
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2008, 07:27 PM~9806837
> *on what...
> get in line.. but since you a houston stylez rider.. ill let you skip
> if it aint crooked.. darkness didnt do it
> ...


*deez nuttzzzz * :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2008, 08:17 PM~9806782
> *rivistyle fo show!!
> *



see below.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2008, 08:15 PM~9806763
> *you must be talkin about rivistyle :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



man pleez fool :uh: 

p.s.,


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

HELLO TO ALL


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 28 2008, 07:11 PM~9805514
> *Ay Man thats a clean ass lac you got there... saw it in person last night i was like Daaaamn that bitch is clean  :0
> *


ITS ALRITE ITS JUST A DROP LAC ON DAYTONS AND JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 28 2008, 09:23 PM~9807439
> *HELLO TO ALL
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Jan 28 2008, 09:35 PM~9806908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no one got pics of my car


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2008, 10:46 PM~9807711
> *no one got pics of my car
> *


dont feel bad tinypic vids wont play on my puter


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2008, 09:46 PM~9807711
> *no one got pics of my car
> *


Im sure someone got pics of your car... i saw cameras flashing everywhere


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

talked to rara, and mario from bonafied,it's set !!!, in two weeks,  just don't want to burn mambos everyweknd, :uh: plus big brown said his bringing his doubble to hop against me, :0 :0 , :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2008, 09:46 PM~9807711
> *no one got pics of my car
> *


no pics..so must not have happened


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2008, 08:55 PM~9807812
> *no pics..so must not have happened
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go big pimp

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387753


that being said, ill give you 1400 for yours.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 28 2008, 08:38 PM~9807628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well u was parkd at da back.................how u expect pics to be taken back there?????????????????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2008, 10:55 PM~9807805
> *talked to rara, and mario from bonafied,it's set !!!, in two weeks,   just don't want to burn mambos everyweknd, :uh:  plus big brown said his bringing his doubble to hop against me,  :0  :0 ,  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like action to ME!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 11:39 PM~9808509
> *................owned buy a white boy................................  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2008, 09:44 PM~9808593
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:  :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 09:39 PM~9808509
> *................owned buy a white boy................................  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> well u was parkd at da back.................how u expect pics to be taken back there?????????????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 28 2008, 01:01 PM~9802745
> *You win some you lose some but remember there is always next time
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2008, 11:53 PM~9808733
> *:uh:
> *


 ur ride looks real clean!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2008, 10:11 PM~9808985
> *ur ride looks real clean!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 28 2008, 08:27 PM~9806837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 28 2008, 08:46 PM~9807711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 just talked to rara too...its goin down... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2008, 11:19 PM~9809738
> *i do... :biggrin: and video when u were creepin through the lot...
> :0  just talked to rara too...its goin down... :biggrin:
> *


post it up


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 28 2008, 08:23 PM~9807439
> *HELLO TO ALL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

in need of a 61-64 x frame...pm if u have one for sale or know of one for sale....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 29 2008, 07:04 AM~9811262
> *in need of a 61-64 x frame...pm if u have one for sale or know of one for sale....
> *


u act like u gonna make a power move or something


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 28 2008, 09:44 PM~9808593
> *:cheesy:
> *


Wass Up Bryan


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 29 2008, 08:29 AM~9811539
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2008, 09:30 AM~9811547
> *:wave:
> *


whats up. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 29 2008, 08:38 AM~9811593
> *whats up. :cheesy:
> *


NADA MUCH JUST HERE AT WORK BORED WAITN FOR SOME WORK TO COME IN!!! POPPIN OUT OF ANY CAKES THIS WEEKEND?????????????SUPER BOWL CAKE???/


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

That Green caprice wagon that was gas hopping is from strictly Homies


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2008, 01:08 PM~9803236
> *well gota say we.........well all the riders must be doing something right out there cruising for shorty to actually be out there having some fun wit everybody.
> *


Shorty asked me to get on and let ya'll know he was just having some fun. He had a good time. Coming soon street driven hopper "The Butler", why "The Butler" cause he'll be serving you all day long. Just having some fun. We hope to see ya'll next time.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Jan 29 2008, 09:02 AM~9811730
> *Shorty asked me to get on and let ya'll know he was just having some fun. He had a good time. Coming soon street driven hopper "The Butler", why "The Butler" cause he'll be serving you all day long. Just having some fun. We hope to see ya'll next time.
> *


He gon show up in a black n white suit like jeffrey on fresh prince of belair????? :0 
Iono if dats o good thing or a bad thing yall got shortys motivated to do some servin!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2008, 09:40 AM~9811597
> *NADA MUCH JUST HERE AT WORK BORED WAITN FOR SOME WORK TO COME IN!!! POPPIN OUT OF ANY CAKES THIS WEEKEND?????????????SUPER BOWL CAKE???/
> *


i just dont feel like workin today...

poppin outta any cakes...no not yet. havent had an requests. maybe the empire party..?!?!? :roflmao: JK! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well its official

FOR SALE




















LOS's 64 2-door Impala "Travieso" on Craigslist

:0 :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 29 2008, 09:25 AM~9811829
> *i just dont feel like workin today...
> 
> poppin outta any cakes...no not yet. havent had an requests. maybe the empire party..?!?!?  :roflmao:  JK! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ILL BE THERE!! Lol let me guess it'll be a star wars theme cake hu?? Lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*
get to work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2008, 10:36 AM~9811895
> *:0 ILL BE THERE!! Lol let me guess it'll be a star wars theme cake hu?? Lol
> *


 :roflmao: 

probably!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2008, 06:39 AM~9811215
> *post it up
> *


gotta find some good shots...u was driving all fast and shit.... got like 5 seconds of video imma freeze frame it....


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WUT UP CALI?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2008, 11:55 AM~9811979
> *2 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA
> get to work!!! :biggrin:
> *


i'm at work foo!!!! what it do trying to make that paper....... :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Jan 29 2008, 11:02 AM~9811730
> *Shorty asked me to get on and let ya'll know he was just having some fun. He had a good time. Coming soon street driven hopper "The Butler", why "The Butler" cause he'll be serving you all day long. Just having some fun. We hope to see ya'll next time.
> *


single or double?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Jan 29 2008, 10:02 AM~9811730
> *Shorty asked me to get on and let ya'll know he was just having some fun. He had a good time. Coming soon street driven hopper "The Butler", why "The Butler" cause he'll be serving you all day long. Just having some fun. We hope to see ya'll next time.
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2008, 10:36 AM~9811895
> *:0 ILL BE THERE!! Lol let me guess it'll be a star wars theme cake hu?? Lol
> *


only question is.. she gonna be leie or a storm trooper..







[


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYBODY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wife said house looking like a car sales lot. a couple got to go. :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2008, 12:54 PM~9812396
> *wife said house looking like a car sales lot.  a couple got to go.  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


wrong pic :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2008, 11:54 AM~9812396
> *wife said house looking like a car sales lot.  a couple got to go.  :tears:
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2008, 11:56 AM~9812407
> *wrong pic  :banghead:
> *


that pic was just wrong all together. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 12:57 PM~9812423
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:52 AM~9812383
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY
> *


64 SS FOR SALE? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Jan 29 2008, 10:06 AM~9812066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what time today??? :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2008, 01:02 PM~9812463
> *what up fankie??/ :biggrin:
> what time today???  :0
> *


@6:00PM CST


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 29 2008, 11:04 AM~9812476
> *@6:00PM CST
> *


man its gonna be dark...do it like 4:30 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin, how much without the sentimental value?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 01:08 PM~9812518
> *latin,    how much without the sentimental value?
> *


man i just don't know :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

regal 1300/ nissan hardbody extcab 3000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2008, 12:11 PM~9812545
> *regal 1300/ nissan hardbody extcab 3000*


 :roflmao: 

naw,forreal, whats real price of nissaN?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 01:13 PM~9812560
> *:roflmao:
> 
> naw,forreal, whats real price of nissaN?
> *


why you worried about it? you can't fit in it to begin with :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2008, 12:15 PM~9812582
> *why you worried about it?  you can't fit in it to begin with  :buttkick:
> *


cause i might know someone interested. :uh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 11:01 AM~9812450
> *64 SS FOR SALE?  :0
> *



how much.... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WUTZ UP H-TOWN...
ANY CARSHOWS COMING UP...
BESIDES THE ONE ONFEB 10,08...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 01:17 PM~9812602
> *cause i might know someone interested.  :uh:
> *


Make offers then.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 29 2008, 12:20 PM~9812631
> *how much.... :biggrin:
> *


ask NIX.. 

but might say..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 29 2008, 11:20 AM~9812631
> *how much.... :biggrin:
> *


tell john to call me..
832 372 0874


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2008, 12:26 PM~9812670
> *Make offers then.
> *


naw. just talked to the man. he said nissans are for ****. he wants chevy s series. nevermind.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 11:49 AM~9812361
> *only question is..  she gonna be leie or a storm trooper..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY SIC, I WILL LET HIM KNOW WHEN HE GETS HOME...
IS EVERY THING OK.... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hey latin didnt your mary just get a jeep?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 12:59 PM~9812433
> *that pic was just wrong all together.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 29 2008, 11:52 AM~9812849
> *HEY SIC,    I WILL LET HIM KNOW WHEN HE GETS HOME...
> IS EVERY THING OK.... :cheesy:
> *


ye.. just need to talk about the lil car.. see when he is going to swing by here


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2008, 12:48 PM~9813199
> *ye.. just need to talk about the lil car.. see when he is going to swing by here
> *



THAT'S KOOL....
SHHHHH DONT TELL NOBODY....
:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 29 2008, 10:36 AM~9811895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2008, 12:57 PM~9813283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Pinche mike just come in here to laugh at people hu?? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 29 2008, 01:00 PM~9812892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: why you don't call me no more? just cause you found out about my babys momma(s)? :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2008, 12:54 PM~9812396
> *wife said house looking like a car sales lot.  a couple got to go.  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats too bad cuz I just found a 85 Regal with 29k miles. white with a blue cloth top, fully loaded V8 with the rare Presidential package. old lady owned


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

UMMMMMMMMMMM CAN WE JUST ALLTOGETHER QUIT QUOTING AROUND DAT PIC?????????? :uh: GOOOOOOSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

for real before someone starts gettin all chiflado... :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 29 2008, 04:10 PM~9814340
> *for real before someone starts gettin all chiflado... :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


be quiet,before i have to get em to check you again. :twak:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2008, 03:39 PM~9814074
> *Thats too bad cuz I just found a 85 Regal with 29k miles. white with a blue cloth top, fully loaded V8 with the rare Presidential package. old lady owned
> *


Pics and price or it didn't happen.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If anyone is looking for a 64 there is a white one for sale on OST in the o'riely parking lot. Looked fairly straight, possible fresh paint. Its not mine and don't know anything else about the car but the number is 832-894-1741... I called the number and the guy said make me an offer :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2008, 05:08 PM~9814322
> *UMMMMMMMMMMM CAN WE JUST ALLTOGETHER QUIT QUOTING AROUND DAT PIC?????????? :uh: GOOOOOOSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


i think they need a new one


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 04:43 PM~9814642
> *be quiet,before i have to get em to check you again.  :twak:
> *


who the hell are you talkin bout?? i NEVER get puts in check fool. wrong girl. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 01:31 PM~9812705
> *naw.  just talked to the man.  he said  nissans are for  ****.    he wants chevy s series.    nevermind.
> *


it don't matter one bedroom baller.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 29 2008, 02:00 PM~9812892
> *hey latin didnt your mary just get a jeep?
> *


bought her one at the end of last year.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2008, 04:58 PM~9814759
> *bought her one at the end of last year.
> *


yea thats what i thought.  

for real fool...too many cars and only two drivers!! LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 04:09 PM~9813866
> *:0      :roflmao:
> :uh:    why you don't call me no more?  just cause you found out about my babys momma(s)?      :angry:
> *


pinche rucas must be upset that even if they ride you all they see is a big ombligo.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 29 2008, 02:28 PM~9813548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

mf you ain't right for that one!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all these 64's for sale.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good vids cali


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 29 2008, 04:57 PM~9814747
> *deeezzzzzzzzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

double post :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 29 2008, 05:40 PM~9815098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: nice repost ass... :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *lone star*


sup company man.. masta let you out early? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 04:47 PM~9815172
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: lone star
> sup company man.. masta let you out early?  :uh:
> *


last day tomoro. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2008, 05:50 PM~9815217
> *last day tomoro.  :biggrin:
> *


company man.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street is you were gonna xray your nalgas and go drop it off and tell em to fk their job.. and quit cold turkey like that.. least, from what i hear.. guess i'm wrong..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 04:52 PM~9815235
> *word on street is you were gonna xray your nalgas and go drop it off and tell em to fk their job..  and quit cold turkey like that..        least, from what i hear.. guess i'm wrong..
> *


thats unethical.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2008, 05:50 PM~9815217
> *last day tomoro.  :biggrin:
> *



must be nice.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2008, 05:54 PM~9815253
> *thats unethical.
> *


yeah.. i know. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2008, 05:54 PM~9815253
> *thats unethical.
> *


superbowl party at ur crib? since you the balla with hdtv? i'll bring propane tanks..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2008, 01:48 PM~9813199
> *ye.. just need to talk about the lil car.. see when he is going to swing by here
> *


you talking about the hot rod body :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2008, 06:03 PM~9814802
> *pinche rucas must be upset that even if they ride you all they see is a big ombligo.
> *


prolly full of canas too :barf:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2008, 09:36 AM~9811895
> *:0 ILL BE THERE!! Lol let me guess it'll be a star wars theme cake hu?? Lol
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 29 2008, 05:22 PM~9815544
> *you talking about the hot rod body  :0
> *


quit being nosey *****..
grow folks business


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2008, 06:28 PM~9815615
> *quit being nosey *****..
> grow folks business
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 29 2008, 05:31 PM~9815652
> *
> *


:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 29 2008, 06:54 PM~9815923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its still a 4 door.. ya'll should stick together. maybe start ya'll own 4 door POS club.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 07:07 PM~9816071
> *its still a 4 door..  ya'll should stick together.  maybe start ya'll own 4 door POS club.
> *


why would i want to be in a club that includes slabs in it. i dont like that shit ****** :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 29 2008, 07:11 PM~9816116
> *why would i want to be in a club that includes slabs in it. i dont like that shit ****** :uh:
> *


still a 4dr still a pos.. just like whats parked outside your trailer.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 07:13 PM~9816147
> *still a 4dr still a pos..  just like whats parked outside your trailer.
> *


if it was a lowrider club then it will be  . 


:uh: i dont have a trailer :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 29 2008, 07:16 PM~9816171
> *if it was a lowrider club then it will be   .
> :uh:  i dont  have a trailer :uh:
> *


meant the "trailer" you live in.  with your moms.. o' 8 mile actin azz. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 07:17 PM~9816180
> *meant the "trailer" you live in.    with your moms..  o'  8 mile actin azz.  :uh:
> *


let me tell you again

:uh: i dont have a trailer :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 29 2008, 07:18 PM~9816196
> *let me tell you again
> 
> :uh: i dont have a trailer :uh:
> *


ain't way i hear it. but aight. my bad.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 07:13 PM~9816147
> *still a 4dr still a pos..  just like whats parked outside your trailer.
> *



damn thats fucked up....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2008, 05:18 PM~9814913
> *all these 64's for sale.
> *


talk bout a hu$tle opportunity......
http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/553087097.html


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

4 Members: bigj81, mac2lac, MsDani, badhabits

que onda buey??


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

anybody knows who might have a 307 for a cutty for sale


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Jan 29 2008, 09:02 AM~9811730
> *Shorty asked me to get on and let ya'll know he was just having some fun. He had a good time. Coming soon street driven hopper "The Butler", why "The Butler" cause he'll be serving you all day long. Just having some fun. We hope to see ya'll next time.
> *


cool , man it's nice to see shorty at there having a good time, there s a lot of people that see all this going on,and they get motivated, and now everybody wants to build a hopper,  now if u talk to shorty , tell him i got my cutty FIXED AND READY 4 A FRIENDLY NOSE UP :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 06:07 PM~9816071
> *its still a 4 door..  ya'll should stick together.  maybe start ya'll own 4 door POS club.
> *


fuck dat mofo clean right there............knock it all u want but he holdin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2008, 08:20 PM~9817341
> *talk bout a hu$tle opportunity......
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/553087097.html
> *


DAM!!!!!!!!!KINDA A GOOD DEAL...........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jan 29 2008, 10:26 PM~9817396
> *anybody knows who might have a 307 for a cutty for sale
> *


do u have a v-6 for sale? if so i have a 307 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 29 2008, 09:19 PM~9818018
> *do u have a v-6 for sale? if so i have a 307 :biggrin:
> *


WATCHA HUSTLER...................


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2008, 09:20 PM~9818028
> *WATCHA HUSTLER...................
> *


GET OFF LAYITLOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2008, 11:30 PM~9818161
> *GET OFF LAYITLOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


did u read my pm i sent u a while back!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2008, 11:20 PM~9818028
> *WATCHA HUSTLER...................
> *


wat up big dawg!!! got to stay on top of tha game! que no? :biggrin: :cheesy: wat u up 2?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 08:17 PM~9816180
> *meant the "trailer" you live in.    with your moms..  o'  8 mile actin azz.  :uh:
> *


been watchin too much tv :uh: that movie aint nothin like the 8 Mile I grew up around....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 29 2008, 09:30 PM~9818161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I FEEL YA HOMIE.........NOT MUCH JUST FUCKN WIT THESE LACS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

go to sleep foo'!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 29 2008, 08:20 PM~9817341
> *talk bout a hu$tle opportunity......
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/553087097.html
> *


damn 2 rags and 2hts for 9500???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2008, 10:37 PM~9818277
> *been watchin too much tv :uh: that movie aint nothin like the 8 Mile I grew up around....
> *


nobody asked you white bread.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2008, 11:08 PM~9818656
> *damn 2 rags and 2hts for 9500???
> *


stupid, you can't read? "We are selling (6) 1964 Impalas."


well, 2 are four doors and one of those is really a belair..so who gives a fk..they good for parts..

First car: 
1964 Impala SS 2 dr hardtop (red) - Oringinal 283 - runs and drives. 

Second car: 
1964 Impala 2 dr hardtop (blue) - Original 327 - runs and drives. 

Third car: 

1964 Impala 2 dr convertible (white) - complete working convertible top stored indoors - no motor 

Fourth car: 

1964 Implala SS 2 dr convertible (red) - no motor 

Fifth car: 

1964 Impala 4dr hardtop (teal) - original 327 - runs and drives - PS, PB, AC 

Sixth car: 

1964 BelAir 4dr post (teal) - original 283 - does not run


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2008, 12:08 AM~9818656
> *damn 2 rags and 2hts for 9500???
> *


lets go half my tahoe your truck two trailers 3 trips! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 29 2008, 10:19 PM~9818759
> *lets go half my tahoe your truck two trailers 3 trips! :cheesy:
> *


man im willing to go half with someone. to get a ht and a rag for under 5000. fuck the 4 doors leave them there. its not worth even the gas money to bring them back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2008, 11:20 PM~9818771
> *man im willing to go half with someone. to get a ht and a rag for under 5000. fuck the 4 doors leave them there. its not worth even the gas money to bring them back.
> *


see snow in outside pic.. rust problems? might explain low price?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2008, 12:20 AM~9818771
> *man im willing to go half with someone. to get a ht and a rag for under 5000. fuck the 4 doors leave them there. its not worth even the gas money to bring them back.
> *


maybe good parts? A 4 door with power options you never know....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2008, 10:24 PM~9818809
> *see snow in outside pic..      rust problems?  might explain low price?
> *


all 6 cars for under 10 is still a hell of a deal.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 12:24 AM~9818809
> *see snow in outside pic..      rust problems?  might explain low price?
> *


I know someone that just bought a rag from canada and its solid as fuck! Car was stored in the snow outside for awhile too..... this is grow ppl talkin go back to watchin Secretos :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah,* RA-RA*, h-town team 84 caddy, BAYTOWNSLC

so what happened???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

RA-RA U GET ANYTHING DONE TODAY? I WENT SHOPPIN FOR 2 PRO HOPPER PUMPS FOR THE REAR ON MY CUTTY!!GOT A GOOD DEAL, READY TO GO. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 29 2008, 10:47 PM~9819031
> *RA-RA U GET ANYTHING DONE TODAY? I WENT SHOPPIN FOR 2 PRO HOPPER PUMPS FOR THE REAR ON MY CUTTY!!GOT A GOOD DEAL, READY TO GO. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2008, 12:59 AM~9819095
> *:0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 29 2008, 11:01 PM~9819111
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 30 2008, 12:47 AM~9819031
> *RA-RA U GET ANYTHING DONE TODAY? I WENT SHOPPIN FOR 2 PRO HOPPER PUMPS FOR THE REAR ON MY CUTTY!!GOT A GOOD DEAL, READY TO GO. :biggrin:
> *


it's doing ok


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2008, 12:41 AM~9818986
> *4 Members: cali rydah, RA-RA, h-town team 84 caddy, BAYTOWNSLC
> 
> so what happened???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 30 2008, 01:08 AM~9819177
> *it's doing ok
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 29 2008, 11:29 PM~9818862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 29 2008, 11:08 PM~9818656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is really a steal......even if the frames are rotted.you could get a frame for the verts or use the ones off the 4 door donors.....i'm trying to get my homie to buy these....he just sold his girl's 65......the 2 hardtops looked clean and complete.....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD MORNIN EVERYBODY


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:wave: hey fredo!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

AIRGAS IS LOOKIN FOR A CLASS A CDL DRIVER W / HAZMAT. IF YOU OR SOMEONE YOU KNOW IS INTERESTED HIT ME UP AT 832-577-5095.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:41 AM~9820937
> *AIRGAS IS LOOKIN FOR A CLASS A CDL DRIVER W / HAZMAT. IF YOU OR SOMEONE YOU KNOW IS INTERESTED HIT ME UP AT 832-577-5095.
> *


damn, you sellin the 64 already?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 30 2008, 09:44 AM~9820958
> *damn, you sellin the 64 already?
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2008, 10:52 AM~9821366
> *
> *


WASSUP CUZZ ?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 09:59 AM~9821391
> *WASSUP CUZZ ??    :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: u know how i roll.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:11 AM~9821116
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 30 2008, 12:22 PM~9821530
> *:0
> *


REGALIZE in 07 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2008, 11:53 AM~9821764
> *REGALIZE in 07 :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2008, 11:53 AM~9821764
> *REGALIZE in 07 :uh:
> *


maybe he uses a chinese calander? :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 01:20 PM~9821951
> *maybe he uses a chinese calander?  :roflmao:
> *


yeah his new year just started! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The Wheeled Events e-Zine and TXT update Service brought to you by WEGO and the 2008 WEGO World Tour.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2008, 11:24 AM~9821976
> *
> *


sup blacky..

word on the street is theres a new cutty hopper coming to mambos..
all i know is its a double..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 12:39 PM~9822449
> *sup blacky..
> 
> word on the street is theres a new cutty hopper coming to mambos..
> ...


sup bish....well thats good i hope its working... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, tito_ls, Hobbychunt1, *RAGALAC*
 whats up???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street, is Empire party gonna be tight.. people getting ready.. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYDtSFeTYqs&feature=related


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 02:15 PM~9822795
> *word on street, is Empire party gonna be tight..    people getting ready..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYDtSFeTYqs&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2008, 12:54 PM~9822596
> *4 Members: cali rydah, tito_ls, Hobbychunt1, RAGALAC
> whats up???
> *


was hannenin????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2008, 01:37 PM~9823007
> *was hannenin????
> *


same shit...gettin ready to redo the caprice...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2008, 01:38 PM~9823021
> *same shit...gettin ready to redo the caprice...
> *


 :0 u mean a caprice dat gona have disc brakes in the back that i wanted!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 30 2008, 12:47 AM~9819031
> *RA-RA U GET ANYTHING DONE TODAY? I WENT SHOPPIN FOR 2 PRO HOPPER PUMPS FOR THE REAR ON MY CUTTY!!GOT A GOOD DEAL, READY TO GO. :biggrin:
> *


PRO HOPPER TO THE REAR :uh: (ALL THEY ARE GOOD FOR) BLACK MAGIC TO THE NOSE! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2008, 12:49 PM~9822558
> *sup bish....well thats good i hope its working... :biggrin:
> *


last night it was..mother fucker is sick


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2008, 11:53 AM~9821764
> *REGALIZE in 07 :uh:
> *


technical difficulty fuk wad


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 30 2008, 12:20 PM~9821951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 03:15 PM~9822795
> *word on street, is Empire party gonna be tight..    people getting ready..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYDtSFeTYqs&feature=related
> *


 :twak: So not funny :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Jan 30 2008, 03:09 PM~9823254
> *:twak:  So not funny :uh:
> *


yeah it is. you know you laughed. 


and i'll be there.. don't wanna miss hrny jumpin out of the cake.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 30 2008, 03:07 PM~9823235
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 03:11 PM~9823269
> *and i'll be there..  don't wanna miss hrny jumpin out of the cake.
> *


:nono:

but you can buy me a beer. :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 29 2008, 10:20 PM~9817341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Them cars are sold and will be in Dallas by the Mid of next week....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 30 2008, 02:06 PM~9823224
> *technical difficulty fuk wad
> *


technicaly have to many cars...................................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 30 2008, 01:50 PM~9823109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 whos is it???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 30 2008, 01:50 PM~9823109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whos is it??? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2008, 03:21 PM~9823355
> *:nono:
> 
> but you can buy me a beer. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: buy you a beer? damn.. think my pockets are deep huh? trippin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 04:22 PM~9823858
> *:uh:    buy you a beer?  damn..  think my pockets are deep huh?  trippin
> *


all that overtime you been workin..... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2008, 04:31 PM~9823937
> *all that overtime you been workin..... :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: but see.. it starts with a beer.. then you gonna want to see a movie..and actually buy drinks and snacks there.. cause u dont wanna sneak em in, in your purse.. and it'll keep going from there.. and next thing you know we'll be at olive garden instead of cici's.  i can't deal with high maintance brawds like that.. i'm sorry


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 04:49 PM~9824081
> *:uh: but see.. it starts with a beer..  then you gonna want to see a movie..and actually buy drinks and snacks there.. cause u dont wanna sneak em in, in your purse..  and it'll keep going from there.. and next thing you know we'll be at olive garden instead of cici's.    i can't deal with high maintance brawds like that.. i'm sorry
> *


 :tears: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalating (Jan 25, 2008)

wats da word


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 01:15 PM~9822795
> *word on street, is Empire party gonna be tight..    people getting ready..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYDtSFeTYqs&feature=related
> *












yeah and im sure this will be you that night...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 30 2008, 05:02 PM~9824224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stupid. i have a flat screen monitor.. i'm at balla status


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum i havent shot pool in awhile.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2008, 02:57 PM~9823646
> *
> :0 whos is it???
> *


wouldnt you like to know..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2008, 04:17 PM~9824361
> *dayum i havent shot pool in awhile.
> *


lier.. you played with my stick and balls last night


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 05:19 PM~9824390
> *lier.. you played with my stick and balls last night
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

wrong girl fker!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 30 2008, 03:29 PM~9823414
> *Them cars are sold and will be in Dallas by the Mid of next week....
> *



dammit dave.......sell me one.....haha.......

my homie was just callin that guy today to get them..........oh well......... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2008, 04:29 PM~9824457
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> wrong girl fker!!!
> *


i remember well.. brown hair, brown eyes.. no chonies..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 30 2008, 05:19 PM~9824390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yup,thats her.. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 04:46 PM~9824574
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yup,thats her..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


see.. she was too drunk to remember..
and she wondered why her booty hole was hurting this morning..

that aint no ass pimple baby!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 04:18 PM~9824373
> *wouldnt you like to know..
> *


not that important... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 05:44 PM~9824561
> *i remember well.. brown hair, brown eyes.. no chonies..
> *


fkkkk youuuu!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 05:46 PM~9824574
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> yup,thats her..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 


oh and txt wasnt necessary.... :uh:


:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 07:02 PM~9824701
> *see.. she was too drunk to remember..
> and she wondered why her booty hole was hurting this morning..
> 
> ...


this foo' said "ass pimple"!! LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

WASSUP LOSERS??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 06:02 PM~9824701
> *see.. she was too drunk to remember..
> and she wondered why her booty hole was hurting this morning..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fool you are stupid!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 30 2008, 06:09 PM~9824769
> *WASSUP LOSERS??
> *


same o' same o'


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 30 2008, 06:09 PM~9824769
> *WASSUP LOSERS??
> *



nuthin, poor people dont have anything goin on. cus they poor


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 30 2008, 05:09 PM~9824769
> *WASSUP LOSERS??
> *


sup coach. sell me the duece...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 30 2008, 03:53 PM~9823139
> *PRO HOPPER TO THE REAR  :uh:  (ALL THEY ARE GOOD FOR) BLACK MAGIC TO THE NOSE! :thumbsup:
> *


i had been thinking of getting black magic a while back but im going with something diffrent!!!actually the pro hopper has always worked real good for me, it was getting me 36" with no problem took it out and now it aint doing shit!!!!! :angry:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

that black cutty is running a pro hopper to tha nose.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 10:24 PM~9826738
> *that black cutty is running a pro hopper to tha nose.
> *


he was sho gettin it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Aye Danny it wasn't that funny fool! Stop txtin me fker! :uh: ass


:roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 30 2008, 08:40 PM~9826888
> *he was sho gettin it
> *


single pump. thanx


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 10:48 PM~9826967
> *single pump. thanx
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 10:24 PM~9826738
> *that black cutty is running a pro hopper to tha nose.
> *


what it dew!!!there a new boss in town.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2008, 05:07 PM~9824747
> *fkkkk youuuu!!!! :roflmao:
> *


when?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 10:05 PM~9827152
> *when?
> *


Uh ill get back to you. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2008, 09:11 PM~9827202
> *Uh ill get back to you. :uh:
> *


cochina pt2.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 30 2008, 09:45 PM~9826935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send her da pic she been wanting to see.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 30 2008, 09:11 PM~9827202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she wont give me her number,, she a pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 10:49 PM~9827613
> *:chessy:
> she wont give me her number,, she a pussy
> *


she must be skurred of it. fk it, imma send her pic of mine.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 09:55 PM~9827672
> *she must be skurred of it.      fk it, imma send her pic of mine.
> *


rightttt....
will be the 1st time you seen in in how long..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 10:58 PM~9827703
> *rightttt....
> will be the 1st time you seen in in how long..
> *


don't matter if i can see it.. long as i can still reach it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 09:55 PM~9827672
> *she must be skurred of it.      fk it, imma send her pic of mine.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOTA BE THE FUNNIEST SHIT YOUVE EVER SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WAT U GOT LIKE A 8346587364875MEGAPIXEL CAMERA?????????????/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2008, 11:01 PM~9827731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOTA BE THE FUNNIEST SHIT YOUVE EVER SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WAT U GOT LIKE A 8346587364875MEGAPIXEL CAMERA?????????????/
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 09:59 PM~9827712
> *don't matter if i can see it..    long as i can still reach it.
> *


you reach it every night


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 30 2008, 07:32 PM~9824995
> *nuthin, poor people dont have anything goin on. cus they poor
> *


speak for yourself nikkuh.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2008, 12:04 AM~9827769
> *you reach it every night
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 10:04 PM~9827769
> *you reach it every night
> *


WIT THEM BACK SCRATCHERS THINGS.......................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 11:04 PM~9827769
> *you reach it every night
> *


sometimes twice on weekends.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2008, 10:12 PM~9827865
> *WIT THEM BACK SCRATCHERS THINGS.......................
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2008, 11:13 PM~9827871
> *:ugh:
> *


he's one of your people. least half of em.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 10:17 PM~9827912
> *he's one of your people.  least half of em.
> *


YEAP HALF BLACK..................FROM DA WAIST DOWN NIUCCAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 30 2008, 10:28 PM~9827391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please dont  :burn:


----------



## SHOW & GO 214 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Check out some of our work >>> * HOUSTON- LOWRIDERS-http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389124&st


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2008, 09:59 PM~9827712
> *don't matter if i can see it..    long as i can still reach it.
> *



you must have the dickydo disease.......................belly stick out further than your DICKY DO!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2008, 10:28 PM~9827391
> *cochina pt2.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 30 2008, 10:24 PM~9826738
> *that black cutty is running a pro hopper to tha nose.
> *


his shit was working but dont think it will be good enough to hold the title


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 08:19 AM~9829841
> *:nono:
> 
> :uh:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 09:56 AM~9830350
> *:uh:
> *


i still got that txt so sat you better not back out.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 09:00 AM~9830382
> *i still got that txt so sat you better not back out.
> *


Humm.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 10:00 AM~9830382
> *i still got that txt so sat you better not back out.
> *


only thing u gotta worry about is me pulling out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 31 2008, 10:08 AM~9830452
> *Humm.........
> *


 :roflmao:

just makin him remember he owes me a beer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 10:08 AM~9830456
> *only thing u gotta worry about is me pulling out.
> *


 :banghead: 

no *****!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 10:15 AM~9830509
> *:banghead:
> 
> no *****!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 10:42 AM~9830736
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 10:42 AM~9830736
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 09:08 AM~9830456
> *only thing u gotta worry about is me pulling out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 31 2008, 08:54 AM~9830334
> *his shit was working but dont think it will be good enough to hold the title
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 31 2008, 11:50 AM~9831304
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 11:02 AM~9830935
> *:roflmao:  :nono:
> *


few drinks and you'll be sayin :yes: start you'll start doing this







and be like  then the money shot


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 12:39 PM~9831754
> *few drinks and you'll be sayin  :yes:  and
> *


who told you?!?!? :ugh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

nah...i dont drink anymore. :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SO....................UMMMMMM WHO'S HOUSE GONA GET CRASHED FOR SUPER BOWL????????????????????????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 12:51 PM~9831830
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 12:51 PM~9831835
> *
> *


wtf?!?! :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 11:49 AM~9831821
> *SO....................UMMMMMM WHO'S HOUSE GONA GET CRASHED FOR SUPER BOWL????????????????????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 12:49 PM~9831821
> *SO....................UMMMMMM WHO'S HOUSE GONA GET CRASHED FOR SUPER BOWL????????????????????????
> *


:uh: you one of those fantasy football **** huh? fk'n groupie


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Now upgraded e-news letter signup.



The Wheeled Events e-Zine and TXT Msg update Service brought to you by WEGO and the 2008 WEGO World Tour.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 09:13 AM~9830498
> *:roflmao:
> 
> just makin him remember he owes me a beer!!! :biggrin:
> *


He owes me a dinner, so he better cash his check. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 31 2008, 01:17 PM~9831994
> *He owes me a dinner, so he better cash his check. :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talkin bout!!! :biggrin: LOL

in fact ill be collectin from bout a handful of people on sat.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 31 2008, 11:54 AM~9831852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap u got it...........betta than being on wings n more fantasy 5 best costumers......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 31 2008, 08:54 AM~9830334
> *his shit was working but dont think it will be good enough to hold the title
> 
> *


well thankx for tha comment. but just to put down that car was done by tha same guy that hits his own SWITCH. oh yeah this is just for fun and thats tha way people should see it. personal note i think thats enough to hold tha title :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 12:29 PM~9832080
> *:roflmao:
> *


no laughing people get jealous round here :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 02:09 PM~9832410
> *no laughing people get jealous round here :uh:
> *


oh yea i forgot bout that. :uh:

sensative ass mofos. :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 09:08 AM~9830456
> *only thing u gotta worry about is me slippin out.  ............alot
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 01:17 PM~9832477
> *oh yea i forgot bout that. :uh:
> 
> sensative ass mofos. :thumbsdown:
> *


Knownsayin.............undercover olive garden pimps................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Jan 31 2008, 01:17 PM~9831994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. fk em.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 12:23 PM~9832020
> *thats what im talkin bout!!! :biggrin: LOL
> 
> in fact ill be collectin from bout a handful of people on sat.
> *


I'm talking about BBQ at the Empires party and he wants Wings. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 31 2008, 02:50 PM~9832772
> *I'm talking about BBQ at the Empires party and he wants Wings.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: there gonna be bbq?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 02:37 PM~9832668
> *yeah..  fk those ******
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 31 2008, 02:50 PM~9832772
> *I'm talking about BBQ at the Empires party and he wants Wings.  :angry:
> *


 :nosad: wings, hot pockets and wine coolers on danny's mind 24/7....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 03:04 PM~9832862
> *:nosad: wings, hot pockets and wine coolers on danny's mind 24/7....
> *


lol! u know him too well! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 01:08 PM~9832398
> *well thankx for tha comment. but just to put down that car was done by tha same guy that hits his own SWITCH. oh yeah this is just for fun and thats tha way people should see it. personal note i think thats enough to hold tha title :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


its about inches not who hittin the switch...shorty doesnt always hit his switch...anyway its all in fun..u got the title and theres always somebody who wants it... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 31 2008, 03:07 PM~9832884
> *lol! u know him too well! :biggrin:
> *


oh im jus saying...you know from what ive read and all.... :ugh:


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 31 2008, 03:04 PM~9832862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah she does


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 31 2008, 03:24 PM~9832978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: shut the fk up ass!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 02:02 PM~9832847
> *x2
> *


Hny just want somebody to hit it n split then gon head and get wit it ya dig it 

She don't need all dat cuddling afterwards n shit.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 03:39 PM~9833075
> *Hny just want somebody to hit it n split then gon head and get wit it ya dig it
> 
> She don't need all dat cuddling afterwards n shit.....
> *


 :0 dayum who told you thats how i roll?? :ugh: :biggrin: 


haha...im just kiddin. :angel:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP PEOPLE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 02:40 PM~9833092
> *:0 dayum who told you thats how i roll?? :ugh: :biggrin:
> haha...im just kiddin. :angel:
> *


 :biggrin: just heard from round da way........y cual pinche angel......girl your computer freezes up everytime u try n put that angel face on.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 03:53 PM~9833181
> *:biggrin: just heard from round da way........y cual pinche angel......girl your computer freezes up everytime u try n put that angel face on.....
> *


 :roflmao: of course imma angel!!!!!!!!! :angel:

LOL i just like to talk alot of shit on the comp. its just the internet anyways... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 02:55 PM~9833202
> *:roflmao: of course imma angel!!!!!!!!! :angel:
> 
> LOL i just like to talk alot of shit on the comp. its just the internet anyways...  :biggrin:
> *


Ummmmmmmmmm huuuuuuuuuuuu dats how it all starts....talkin shit on the net....then u gon thinks its aight to act out a lil bit at the empire party....then bam next thing u know we got............nakedhnycakes.com websites n shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 31 2008, 03:39 PM~9833075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 04:04 PM~9833271
> *Ummmmmmmmmm huuuuuuuuuuuu dats how it all starts....talkin shit on the net....then u gon thinks its aight to act out a lil bit at the empire party....then bam next thing u know we got............nakedhnycakes.com websites n shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

tas loco!!! hahaha!! @ the website...craziness!!!!! :biggrin: 

imma act right if i go tho. too many people gonna have cameras and shit. :ugh: LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 04:10 PM~9833309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> tas loco!!! hahaha!! @ the website...craziness!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


like poparazzi ..waiting for your chonies to fly off.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 04:07 PM~9833290
> *thats why she the brawd of my dreams
> *


 :roflmao: danny youre too fkin crazy fool...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 04:11 PM~9833317
> *like poparazzi ..waiting for your chonies to fly off.
> *


hahahah!! i wouldnt say all that!! but you know what i mean...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 31 2008, 03:11 PM~9833317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****** can dream dam!! So harsh...from homewrecka to dreamwrecka..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 04:29 PM~9833444
> *Hny don't wear chonies........
> ****** can dream dam!! So harsh...from homewrecka to dreamwrecka..
> *


naw.. actually hrny ain't my type. big disappointment when i met her. thought she was a down azz chola type thug. i was way off. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 04:13 PM~9833325
> *hahahah!! i wouldnt say all that!! but you know what i mean...
> *


b/s..its gonna be like this when you jump out of the cake..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 31 2008, 04:29 PM~9833444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

double post


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 04:32 PM~9833458
> *naw..  actually hrny ain't my type.  big disappointment when i met her.  thought she was a down azz chola type thug.    i was way off.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: yea gave up the chola look back in high school.

but we still cool right.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 04:36 PM~9833474
> *b/s..its gonna be like this when you jump out of the cake..
> 
> 
> ...


haha! i aint jumpin out no dayum cake!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 04:41 PM~9833509
> *:roflmao: yea gave up the chola look back in high school.
> 
> but we still cool right.
> *


always room for booty calls in my phone book.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 04:48 PM~9833571
> *always room for booty calls in my phone book.
> *


LOL :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 03:38 PM~9833479
> *thats just a silly lil lie someone (fkin latin) started...! :angel:
> 
> :uh:
> *


Oooooooooooooooooh guess I need to get wit latin for info n pics then hu??????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 05:01 PM~9833700
> *Oooooooooooooooooh guess I need to get wit latin for info n pics then hu??????
> *


well, i have one pic.. i could probably show you..of hrny after night of boozing.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 05:01 PM~9833700
> *Oooooooooooooooooh guess I need to get wit latin for info n pics then hu??????
> *


In that case there were no pics so it never happened!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 05:15 PM~9833818
> *well, i have one pic.. i could probably show you..of hrny after night of boozing.
> *


Haha! Fker! Better not! Plus it brings up too many memories. :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 05:41 PM~9833509
> *:roflmao: yea gave up the chola look back in high school.
> 
> but we still cool right.
> *


and turned coconut :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 03:08 PM~9832398
> *well thankx for tha comment. but just to put down that car was done by tha same guy that hits his own SWITCH. oh yeah this is just for fun and thats tha way people should see it. personal note i think thats enough to hold tha title :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Na homie that aint enough!!!!! car was working but it aint enough inches.....n i dont have to hit my own switch..does not mean the car is not mine me and my club built my car from da ground up the car was not working right do to a busted motor mount but is fixed and is ready tell your boy i'll make a house call when ever he is ready.........tell him dont be scared next sunday and he better come correct.

EL PATRON WAS BUILT TO SERVE AND HE JUST MADE THE TOP OF MY LIST


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 06:01 PM~9833700
> *Oooooooooooooooooh guess I need to get wit latin for info n pics then hu??????
> *


it was one summer night, kind of dry and humid.... while waiting in a pool hall drinking a virgin daquiri i sat there and listened to 38 special in the air and watching the chinos shoot pool. the girl didn't make the "Latin" wait long when I saw her walking through the doors, swaying her hair from side to side and doing that :teehee!: giggle while walking up. She says to Yopapicatez, "HI! I'm Hrnybrneyz!" I said "I know Coco, have a seat and a drink on me..." She gulped it like a veterana and said "Hey 'Papi' I'm ready to hit the strip club and can't wait to see what it is all about" I said hold on Cochina Part Deux :twak: let me finish my Virgin cabrona!" saw that a tear was coming out of her eye and felt bad about it since I knew she was hard up to see some huge tits and covered clits so I threw my glass at the bartender and told him "Cabron next time add more of that candy shit in it!" So we drove off and ended up in Treasures Cabaret. This nikkrah was all shaking in nervousness since she was knowing that this experience was going to let her insides know if she was down for pleasing another womans Hatchetwound o que? We go in and it is dark and gloomy inside while proceeding to get seated I noticed there was no Hrny in sight. Walked back by the mainstage and there's Hrny standing and salivating at the lips with a look of awwweee. I turn to look at what she's looking at and we both stood there con los osicos abiertos looking at a huge pair of scilicon TIDDAYS! just going round and round 'da pole. I snapped out of it and gave Hrny a good :twak: to snap out of it :buttkick: . Well at the end of the night we were walking outside and saying our good byes (noticed her hands were moist :ugh: ) when O-SNAP!!! Esa pinche ruca had no Choniez on!!! Chale TAMALE! I reached for my cellphone and tried to take a pic but el pinche PRIME CO. phone valio verga! The battery died :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 31 2008, 04:48 PM~9834098
> *Na homie that aint enough!!!!! car was working but it aint enough inches.....n i dont have to hit my own switch..does not mean the car is not mine me and my club built my car from da ground up the car was not working right do to a busted motor mount but is fixed and is ready tell your boy i'll make a house call when ever he is ready.........tell him dont be scared next sunday and he better come correct.
> 
> EL PATRON WAS BUILT TO SERVE AND HE JUST MADE THE TOP OF MY LIST
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 05:37 PM~9834006
> *and turned coconut  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 31 2008, 05:23 PM~9833891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 06:59 PM~9834179
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


no ******, the fat on your eyelids drooping over your ojos de ojetes probably don't let you read anymore


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 05:52 PM~9834119
> *it was one summer night, kind of dry and humid.... while waiting in a pool hall drinking a virgin daquiri i sat there and listened to 38 special in the air and watching the chinos shoot pool.  the girl didn't make the "Latin" wait long when I saw her walking through the doors, swaying her hair from side to side and doing that :teehee!: giggle while walking up.  She says to Yopapicatez, "HI!  I'm Hrnybrneyz!"  I said "I know Coco, have a seat and a drink on me..." She gulped it like a veterana and said "Hey 'Papi' I'm ready to hit the strip club and can't wait to see what it is all about"  I said hold on Cochina Part Deux :twak: let me finish my Virgin cabrona!" saw that a tear was coming out of her eye and felt bad about it since I knew she was hard up to see some huge tits and covered clits so I threw my glass at the bartender and told him "Cabron next time add more of that candy shit in it!"  So we drove off and ended up in Treasures Cabaret.  This nikkrah was all shaking in nervousness since she was knowing that this experience was going to let her insides know if she was down for pleasing another womans Hatchetwound o que?  We go in and it is dark and gloomy inside while proceeding to get seated I noticed there was no Hrny in sight.  Walked back by the mainstage and there's Hrny standing and salivating at the lips with a look of awwweee.  I turn to look at what she's looking at and we both stood there con los osicos abiertos looking at a huge pair of scilicon TIDDAYS! just going round and round 'da pole.  I snapped out of it and gave Hrny a good :twak: to snap out of it  :buttkick: .  Well at the end of the night we were walking outside and saying our good byes (noticed her hands were moist :ugh: ) when O-SNAP!!!  Esa pinche ruca had no Choniez on!!!  Chale TAMALE!  I reached for my cellphone and tried to take a pic but el pinche PRIME CO. phone valio verga!  The battery died  :tears:
> *


Lmmao!!!!!! Fkin Latin!!! Bout 50% of what u said was true and the other 50% was make believe. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:03 PM~9834215
> *Lmmao!!!!!! Fkin Latin!!! Bout 50% of what u said was true and the other 50% was make believe. :roflmao:
> *


I blame it on old age though. Losing my mind


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 05:11 PM~9833317
> *like poparazzi ..waiting for your chonies to fly off.
> *


I'll pay a dollar to see that! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 06:04 PM~9834221
> *I blame it on old age though.  Losing my mind
> *


Lol! Jus wait til the lil one starts takin the rest of what's left.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 06:11 PM~9834300
> *I'll pay a dollar to see that! :biggrin:
> *


maybe if everybody puts in one $.. she'll do it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 06:11 PM~9834300
> *I'll pay a dollar to see that! :biggrin:
> *


Only a dollar?!?! Wtf?!? :twak: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 06:12 PM~9834315
> *maybe if everybody puts in one $..  she'll do it.
> *


 :nono: 

Wishful thinkin tho. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 31 2008, 07:12 PM~9834315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah cuz I mad at you :angry: 
Id say a $20 but I would expect a happy ending :biggrin: for that price....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:15 PM~9834344
> *:nono:
> 
> Wishful thinkin tho. :cheesy:
> *


some Cisco and I bet no one would pitch a $1. That drink does wonders on chicks :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 06:13 PM~9834331
> *Only a dollar?!?! Wtf?!? :twak:
> :roflmao:
> *


ok.. i bid $3 some left over hot wings, and like 8 beers i got left in fridge.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Skeeeet Skeeeet Skeeeet......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 31 2008, 07:17 PM~9834358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baller!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 05:03 PM~9834215
> *Lmmao!!!!!! Fkin Latin!!! Bout 50% of what u said was true and the other 50% was make believe. :roflmao:
> *


Pinche latin te avientas.......

So...........um.........hny when we going to da bucked nakey????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 06:17 PM~9834357
> *count me in for $1.50 :cheesy:
> 
> yeah cuz I mad at you :angry:
> ...


for $20, i know brawds that'll clean your house.. cook.. and give you happy ending. just that they don't speak english.. and aint really that good looking.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 06:17 PM~9834357
> *count me in for $1.50 :cheesy:
> 
> yeah cuz I mad at you :angry:
> ...


Wtf?!? :roflmao: 

Are you mad bout the CD? If your up there on sat ill have it for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:20 PM~9834393
> *Wtf?!? :roflmao:
> 
> Are you mad bout the CD? If your up there on sat ill have it for ya. :biggrin:
> *


must be some Le'rouque en espanol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 06:19 PM~9834379
> *Pinche latin te avientas.......
> 
> So...........um.........hny when we going to da bucked nakey????
> *


Ha! Last time I went to one of those was years ago!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:24 PM~9834422
> *Ha! Last time I went to one of those was years ago!!!
> *


ese loco missed out. years ago they wouldn't let him in por andar de kiddie status.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 06:22 PM~9834402
> *must be some Le'rouque en espanol  :biggrin:
> *


Julietta V.! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:26 PM~9834446
> *Julietta V.! :cheesy:
> *


oh lawd :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 07:26 PM~9834444
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 06:26 PM~9834437
> *ese loco missed out.  years ago they wouldn't let him in por andar de kiddie status.
> *


Haha! That was a crazy nite.  

Dayum I feel old! How old is rag a lac???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:29 PM~9834470
> *Haha! That was a crazy nite.
> 
> Dayum I feel old! How old is rag a lac???
> *


  

by the looks of homeboy, i'd say 21. cool lil paisito to hang around with.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 06:27 PM~9834452
> *oh lawd  :uh:
> *


Lol! What's wrong with her?? She jamz! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:31 PM~9834486
> *Lol! What's wrong with her?? She jamz! :cheesy:
> *


she's alright but i was expecting something like Mana's greatest Hits Release '08


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 06:30 PM~9834484
> *
> 
> by the looks of homeboy, i'd say 21.  cool lil paisito to hang around with.
> *


 

And yes I feel old!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:33 PM~9834506
> *
> 
> And yes I feel old!
> *


don't lie to yourself you are old.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 11:08 AM~9830456
> *only thing u gotta worry about is me pulling out.
> *


FIRST YOU GOTTA GET IT IN


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 06:32 PM~9834497
> *she's alright but i was expecting something like Mana's greatest Hits Release '08
> *


Oh I see.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2008, 07:35 PM~9834518
> *FIRST YOU GOTTA GET IT IN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he just has to shoot in the air and have hrny doing jumping jacks above him hoping for a catch. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 06:34 PM~9834511
> *don't lie to yourself you are old.
> *


Fker! :roflmao: 

Its all good tho. Still younger than you! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 07:36 PM~9834537
> *Fker! :roflmao:
> 
> Its all good tho. Still younger than you! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 07:36 PM~9834535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he just has to shoot in the air and have hrny doing jumping jacks above him hoping for a catch.  :biggrin:
> *


***** NEED TO QUIT TRIPPIN ONLY ASS HE GET IS WHEN THE TOILET PAPER RIPS AND HIS FINGER SLIPS IN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2008, 07:45 PM~9834604
> ****** NEED TO QUIT TRIPPIN ONLY ASS HE GET IS WHEN THE TOILET PAPER RIPS AND HIS FINGER SLIPS IN
> *


 :burn:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 05:17 PM~9834369
> *Skeeeet Skeeeet Skeeeet......
> *


Slow down there ******.................premature ejaculation ass nicca


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 05:29 PM~9834470
> *Haha! That was a crazy nite.
> 
> Dayum I feel old! How old is rag a lac???
> *


Uhh hhuuuuu 21 it is old enough...................to party........so does that kinda make u a MILF???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 07:59 PM~9834731
> *Uhh hhuuuuu 21 it is old enough...................to party........so does that kinda make u a MILF???
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 06:00 PM~9834744
> *:cheesy:
> *


From dat response ill take that ass a yes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 05:29 PM~9834466
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 06:59 PM~9834731
> *Uhh hhuuuuu 21 it is old enough...................to party........so does that kinda make u a MILF???
> *


Haha! Dayum I'm not but 28 years old but yes I do have a son. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 31 2008, 07:20 PM~9834386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahah......... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 08:00 PM~9834744
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

wats up h-town


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jan 31 2008, 08:38 PM~9835110
> *wats up h-town
> *


whas up homie.....? Had good time in Vegas how ya been??


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 07:45 PM~9835179
> *whas up homie.....? Had good time in Vegas how ya been??
> *



wats up!! oh yeah! we bn kool getting ready for other year!!!!!!


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 07:45 PM~9835179
> *whas up homie.....? Had good time in Vegas how ya been??
> *



wats up!! oh yeah! we bn kool getting ready for other year!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 31 2008, 06:26 PM~9835010
> *Haha! Dayum I'm not but 28 years old but yes I do have a son. :cheesy:
> *


28...............still in da ballpark......and I aint ask if u had kids I asked if u were a MILF but some people said they'd hit it so guess u are


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

any blazer owners in htown


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 08:01 PM~9835400
> *28...............still in da ballpark......and I aint ask if u had kids I asked if u were a MILF but some people said they'd hit it so guess u are
> *


In the ballpark! Haha! Yea I feel old! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

where the hotspots in htown now ive been hittin harriburg and wayside lowriders but ugly donks go to


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 02:12 PM~9832920
> *its about inches not who hittin the switch...shorty doesnt always hit his switch...anyway its all in fun..u got the title and theres always somebody who wants it... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir you'er right its about inches.shorty well he is known to hop his cars as one time or another, but he does hit tha switch "right". tha car has tha title and if any body wants it they can get it. :biggrin: not here to start any arguements , just for fun :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 08:03 PM~9835948
> *yes sir you'er right its about inches.shorty well he is known to hop his cars as one time or another, but he does hit tha switch "right". tha car has tha title and if any body wants it they can get it. :biggrin: not here to start any arguements , just for fun :biggrin:
> *


rara hits the switch on his car too...just not as good as me..lol..he hit his switch at mambos last week...anyway he ready for the title back...he says hes coming for it at mambos next sunday unless u want a house call... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 08:11 PM~9836028
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:12 PM~9836040
> *
> *


did homie go thru?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 08:14 PM~9836061
> *did homie go thru?
> *


havent heard from him since he called so i guess not..


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

Sup LALA wait i mean Cali... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:15 PM~9836066
> *havent heard from him since he called so i guess not..
> *


damn, yea havnt talked to him neither.


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 10:11 PM~9836028
> *
> *


wuts up ernesto


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Jan 31 2008, 09:23 PM~9836166
> *wuts up ernesto
> *


sup homie, have you crept by mambos?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali you going to the empire party


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 10:25 PM~9836177
> *sup homie, have you crept by mambos?
> *


naw wheres that at ive been creepin harrisburg and wayside at the meet every sunday


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Jan 31 2008, 09:26 PM~9836198
> *naw wheres that at ive been creepin harrisburg and wayside at the meet every sunday
> *


that's been tha hot spots for lolo's. every 2 weeks it goes down.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 31 2008, 04:48 PM~9834098
> *Na homie that aint enough!!!!! car was working but it aint enough inches.....n i dont have to hit my own switch..does not mean the car is not mine me and my club built my car from da ground up the car was not working right do to a busted motor mount but is fixed and is ready tell your boy i'll make a house call when ever he is ready.........tell him dont be scared next sunday and he better come correct.
> 
> EL PATRON WAS BUILT TO SERVE AND HE JUST MADE THE TOP OF MY LIST
> ...


say homie why you mad. just do tha house call and get it over with." tell him dont be scared next sunday" thats what you put down right,well he has nothing to prove to you or nobody. but dont get :angry: if you want to say all them things make it right "let go of tha wheel and grab tha switch". I think thats what a hopper would do. :biggrin: also "he better come correct". well man just to say is that if someone wants a house call he will be happy for one, on tha other hand if he makes you a house call will you be ready thats tha question, as far as inches well man you hopped on tha toydrive and you had a bad motor. when you hopped at mambos you also had something going wrong. man all im sayn is that what you said he better come correct, well thats not cool. just do it for fun. he made youre list well he will feel important. if you want to gas hop you can have it, if you got someone hit you're switch you can have it. if you call out someone make sure you're ready with switch on hand.so peace and keep hopping. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 10:28 PM~9836225
> *that's been tha hot spots for lolo's. every 2 weeks it goes down.
> *


whens the next meet give me info i wanna check it out???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Jan 31 2008, 08:21 PM~9836130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:11 PM~9836020
> *rara hits the switch on his car too...just not as good as me..lol..he hit his switch at mambos last week...anyway he ready for the title back...he says hes coming for it at mambos next sunday unless u want a house call... :0
> *


what sunday?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 10:30 PM~9836248
> *
> say homie why you mad. just do tha house call and get it over with." tell him dont be scared next sunday" thats what you put down right,well he has nothing to prove to you or nobody. but dont get  :angry: if you want to say all them things make it right "let go of tha wheel and grab tha switch". I think thats what a hopper would do. :biggrin: also "he better come correct". well man just to say is that if someone wants a house call he will be happy for one, on tha other hand if he makes you a house call will you be ready thats tha question, as far as inches well man you hopped on tha toydrive and you had a bad motor. when you hopped at mambos you also had something going wrong. man all im sayn is that what you said he better come correct, well thats not cool. just do it for fun. he made youre list well he will feel important. if you want to gas hop you can have it, if you got someone hit you're switch you can have it. if you call out someone make sure you're ready with switch on hand.so peace and keep hopping. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


here we go :uh: 









:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 31 2008, 06:31 PM~9834486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 08:38 PM~9836346
> *what sunday?
> *


last sunday he hit his own switch after i did...anyway whats up with a house call to settle up on this hop or do u guys wanna wait until next week... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 08:39 PM~9836361
> *here we go :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


nothing like some friendly shit talkin... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 10:40 PM~9836383
> *nothing like some friendly shit talkin... :biggrin:
> *


this is h-town.... 9 times outta 10 it ends up not so friendly


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 08:41 PM~9836403
> *this is h-town.... 9 times outta 10 it ends up not so friendly
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:39 PM~9836371
> *last sunday he hit his own sitch after i did...anyway whats up with a house call to settle up on this hop or do u guys wanna wait until next week... :biggrin:
> *


look he knows people that know where tha cutlass lives. if he wants it that bad.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 10:42 PM~9836407
> *:0
> *


what do you mean :0 you been here long enough to know :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

finally :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:39 PM~9836371
> *last sunday he hit his own sitch after i did...anyway whats up with a house call to settle up on this hop or do u guys wanna wait until next week... :biggrin:
> *


I say wait till sunday for all to see


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 08:42 PM~9836420
> *look he knows people that know where tha cutlass lives. if he wants it that bad.
> *


why dont u jus set it up for him.. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 10:43 PM~9836434
> *finally  :cheesy:
> *


what you pushed out a solid one? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 31 2008, 08:43 PM~9836432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im filming it if it does go down b4 then.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:44 PM~9836442
> *why dont u jus set it up for him.. :biggrin:
> *


dont need to because i guess like you'all say is he's got tha title he needs to prove nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jan 31 2008, 10:45 PM~9836466
> *que que?
> *


mastriste


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 08:46 PM~9836478
> *dont need to because i guess like you'all say is he's got tha title he needs to prove nothing. :biggrin:
> *


he doesnt need to prove anything just be ready to defend it... :biggrin: next sunday it is then... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 10:45 PM~9836462
> *i just see people gettin all but hurt on the net never any violence though... :biggrin:
> im filming it if it does go down b4 then.... :biggrin:
> *


FUCK the TRAIN Horns and BURN out lets keep it friendly :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:45 PM~9836462
> *im filming it if it does go down b4 then.... :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 10:30 PM~9836248
> *
> say homie why you mad. just do tha house call and get it over with." tell him dont be scared next sunday" thats what you put down right,well he has nothing to prove to you or nobody. but dont get  :angry: if you want to say all them things make it right "let go of tha wheel and grab tha switch". I think thats what a hopper would do. :biggrin: also "he better come correct". well man just to say is that if someone wants a house call he will be happy for one, on tha other hand if he makes you a house call will you be ready thats tha question, as far as inches well man you hopped on tha toydrive and you had a bad motor. when you hopped at mambos you also had something going wrong. man all im sayn is that what you said he better come correct, well thats not cool. just do it for fun. he made youre list well he will feel important. if you want to gas hop you can have it, if you got someone hit you're switch you can have it. if you call out someone make sure you're ready with switch on hand.so peace and keep hopping. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ITS ALL IN FUN HOMIE! WHAT IT DO WITH THE HOUSE CALL??? YOU TALK LIKE A CHEER LEADER BUT IF YOU SPEAK FOR YOUR HOMIE THAN SET IT UP I DONT THINK IT CAN WAIT TILL NEXT WEEKEND AT MAMBO'S 
AND ILL HIT MY OWN SWITCH SO THAT YOU AND YOUR BOY CANT CRY ABOUT IT LATER!!!!!

AND I STAY READY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 09:47 PM~9836499
> *FUCK the TRAIN Horns and BURN out lets keep it friendly :biggrin:
> *


talk to BLOCC, thats his people. :ugh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:47 PM~9836491
> *he doesnt need to prove anything just be ready to defend it... :biggrin: next sunday it is then... :biggrin:
> *


just asking you,tha switchman? because you sound pretty defensive .


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 10:49 PM~9836514
> *talk to BLOCC, thats his people.  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 31 2008, 08:47 PM~9836499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea the switchman and i work on the car too...just askin,r u the spokesman for the guy with the cutty?? :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 10:46 PM~9836478
> *dont need to because i guess like you'all say is he's got tha title he needs to prove nothing. :biggrin:
> *


HE GOT THE TITLE BY DEFAULT MY CAR WAS BROKE TILL HIM TO C WHAT IT DO NOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 10:45 PM~9836461
> *what you pushed out a solid one? :cheesy:
> *


no, i saved more $ on my car insurance.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 31 2008, 08:48 PM~9836504
> *ITS ALL IN FUN HOMIE! WHAT IT DO WITH THE HOUSE CALL??? YOU TALK LIKE A CHEER LEADER BUT IF YOU SPEAK FOR YOUR HOMIE THAN SET IT UP I DONT THINK IT CAN WAIT TILL NEXT WEEKEND AT MAMBO'S
> AND ILL HIT MY OWN SWITCH SO THAT YOU AND YOUR BOY CANT CRY ABOUT IT LATER!!!!!
> 
> ...


you want tha title that bad?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 09:46 PM~9836480
> *mastriste
> *



x2


I need a hopper... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Jan 31 2008, 08:49 PM~9836515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 fuckin blocc and his air horn farts..:biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:50 PM~9836535
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :0
> ...


just asking


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 10:51 PM~9836540
> *no, i saved more $ on my car insurance.
> *


uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 09:51 PM~9836540
> *no, i saved more $ on my car insurance.
> *


discount for having breathalizer attached? 

:roflmao:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 08:51 PM~9836541
> *you want tha title that bad?
> *


i think he does...it was his and it got taken from him...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 31 2008, 08:50 PM~9836537
> *HE GOT THE TITLE BY DEFAULT MY CAR WAS BROKE TILL HIM TO C WHAT IT DO NOW
> *


just do tha damn house call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Jan 31 2008, 08:52 PM~9836565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Jan 31 2008, 10:51 PM~9836545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bad huh...... lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 08:53 PM~9836585
> *just do tha damn house call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


now that sounds defensive... :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:51 PM~9836549
> *not defensive just wanna see some hopping action  :biggrin:
> x2 fuckin blocc  and his air horn farts..:biggrin:
> *


me too!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 09:51 PM~9836540
> *no, i saved more $ on my car insurance.
> *


old folks discount?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 08:51 PM~9836549
> *x2 fuckin blocc  and his air horn farts..:biggrin:
> *


Wow... air horns are mentioned and im the one that gets it about the farts and not the hot pocket king?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 10:52 PM~9836569
> *discount for having breathalizer attached?
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


no, for not being 349874298345294857923 LBS and ruining the highways due to overweight load.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 08:54 PM~9836609
> *me too!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 09:55 PM~9836613
> *old folks discount?
> *


insurance company would owe him $ back


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 31 2008, 08:55 PM~9836619
> *Wow... air horns are mentioned and im the one that gets it about the farts and not the hot pocket king?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 08:54 PM~9836600
> *LoL me too!! :biggrin:
> 
> that bad huh...... lol
> *


.....Cars are alway fly plus the girls are always pretty.....???????????

im sorry who are you?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 10:55 PM~9836621
> *no, for not being 349874298345294857923 LBS and ruining the highways due to overweight load.
> *


DOT will get you every time for being over weight :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 31 2008, 09:55 PM~9836619
> *Wow... air horns are mentioned and im the one that gets it about the farts and not the hot pocket king?
> *


hot pockets get a pass..compared to associating with truckers. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 10:55 PM~9836625
> *insurance company would owe him $ back
> *


wish i was perfect and balling like you 1 bedroom baller :tears: 



NOW GET NANA OUT OF EL BARRIO AND BUY HER A REAL HOUSE THAT DOESN'T WELCOME COLD AIR IN THE WINTER AND SWEATY BALL SCENT IN THE SUMMER.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jan 31 2008, 10:56 PM~9836641
> *.....Cars are alway fly plus the girls are always pretty.....???????????
> 
> im sorry who are you?
> *


Its a guote form a song back in 91......


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 10:53 PM~9836585
> *just do tha damn house call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 09:55 PM~9836625
> *insurance company would owe him $ back
> *


as many cars as he owns I'm pretty sure he gets good rates.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 31 2008, 08:58 PM~9836670
> *WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


just do it!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 31 2008, 08:58 PM~9836670
> *WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 31 2008, 09:57 PM~9836647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fleet price


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 08:59 PM~9836696
> *just do it!!!
> *


fuck it just wait until mambos next sunday....


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 10:58 PM~9836663
> *Its a guote form a song back in 91......
> *


LJ Rap

pimp daddy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 11:00 PM~9836706
> *fuck DOT.  and tell them to come repaint 45 @ wayside, that shit ugly.
> fleet price
> *


DOT is the Laws, TxDot fixes the roads and pays for all that crazy paint....


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 08:57 PM~9836651
> *hot pockets get a pass..compared to associating with truckers.  :uh:
> *


depends on the number of hot pockets... and no there is a huge difference between me and the guys that burnout and drive stupid because they have nothing else to show... i my large friend am whatever i say i am... :biggrin: just to clear that up...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Jan 31 2008, 11:02 PM~9836729
> *LJ Rap
> 
> pimp daddy
> *


YOU DA MAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:01 PM~9836711
> *fuck it just wait until mambos next sunday....
> *


 oh but awhile ago yall just put the house call cant wait till mambo's so which one is it your sayin one thing and he is saying another whats really up????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 10:59 PM~9836686
> *as many cars as he owns I'm pretty sure he gets good rates.
> *


shit, got two insurance companies.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 11:03 PM~9836765
> *shit, got two insurance companies.
> *


Me too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 11:00 PM~9836706
> *fuck DOT.  and tell them to come repaint 45 @ wayside, that shit ugly.
> 
> *


fuck that hood


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 09:03 PM~9836751
> *oh but awhile ago yall just put  the house  call cant wait till mambo's  so which one is it your sayin one thing and he is saying another whats really up????
> *


its whatever but but ole boy with the cutty dont even know u online settin him up for a housecall..whenever the house call or hop goes down I will be there....so u tell him to log onto layitlow and give directions to where he wants to hop....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 11:04 PM~9836779
> *fuck that hood
> *


thats yo roots nig :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 11:05 PM~9836794
> *thats yo roots nig :biggrin:
> *


nope lived 45 and edgebrook. pinche truckers burning tires and air horns fked that one up.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 10:03 PM~9836765
> *shit, got two insurance companies.
> *


State farms & Haggerty for me :biggrin:

ill swing by this saturday if you not busy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 11:07 PM~9836826
> *State farms & Haggerty for me :biggrin:
> 
> ill swing by this saturday if you not busy
> *


got ngas making appointments. shit might be gone tomorrow.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:05 PM~9836785
> *its whatever but but ole boy with the cutty dont even know u online settin him up for a housecall..whenever the house call or hop goes down I will be there....so u tell him to log onto layitlow and give directions to where he wants to hop....
> *


define HOUSECALL! isnt it supposed to be a surprise and oh yea beleive this BONAFIDE is always ready day or night , but remeber its all fun and games right :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

hey hey hey heyyyyyyyyyyyyy now lets keep it posted till sunday at mambos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that way erbody can see!!!!!!!!!!!and there will be no if ands or buts about it! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2008, 11:06 PM~9836808
> *nope lived 45 and edgebrook.  pinche truckers burning tires and air horns fked that one up.
> *


lol



All Im sayin is airhorns and rice burnin out leads to ppl bitchin then the laws shut it down.... last sunday was fkin cool cuz everybody was chillin. no drama


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Jan 31 2008, 10:02 PM~9836729
> *LJ Rap
> 
> pimp daddy
> *


 http://www.myspace.com/ljrapp


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 11:07 PM~9836826
> *State farms & Haggerty for me :biggrin:
> 
> ill swing by this saturday if you not busy
> *


holy shit me too :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 09:08 PM~9836837
> *define HOUSECALL! isnt it supposed to be a surprise and oh yea beleive this  BONAFIDE is always ready  day or night , but remeber its all fun and games right   :biggrin:
> *


how we gonna do a housecall when YOU wont even tell us where the car is at ...fuck it meet us at pasadena mall tomorrow at 5pm for a friendly hop...if u dont show u lost by default same way yall won... :biggrin: BONAFIDE has officially been called out!!! :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I see some new Hoppers out there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Jan 31 2008, 10:02 PM~9836742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


geico/haggerty


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 09:09 PM~9836845
> *hey hey hey heyyyyyyyyyyyyy now lets keep it posted till sunday at mambos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that way erbody can see!!!!!!!!!!!and there will be no if ands or buts about it! :biggrin:
> *


its gonna go down at mambos too but IF they show tomorrow its goin down then too... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 31 2008, 09:12 PM~9836903
> *I see some new Hoppers out there.
> *


Bonafides black cutty did good last week...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 11:13 PM~9836907
> *oh aight.. my bad SLIM  ..oops, that names taken.
> bitch, thats the mexican motherland!
> :guns:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:11 PM~9836885
> *how we gonna do a housecall when YOU wont even tell us where the car is at ...fuck it meet us at pasadena mall tomorrow at 5pm for a friendly hop...if u dont show u lost by default same way yall won... :biggrin: BONAFIDE has officially been called out!!! :0
> *


DEFAULT!!! well man i guess if you want to say you won say you did cause he didnt show. but he will get it back any time!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:13 PM~9836915
> *its gonna go down at mambos too but IF they show tomorrow its goin down then too... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: fuck it guess well just have to wait for avideo then.........................


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:11 PM~9836885
> *how we gonna do a housecall when YOU wont even tell us where the car is at ...fuck it meet us at pasadena mall tomorrow at 5pm for a friendly hop...if u dont show u lost by default same way yall won... :biggrin: BONAFIDE has officially been called out!!! :0
> *


DEFAULT!!! well man i guess if you want to say you won say you did cause he didnt show. but he will get it back any time!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:13 PM~9836915
> *its gonna go down at mambos too but IF they show tomorrow its goin down then too... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: fuck it guess well just have to wait for avideo then.........................


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody know of a 61-64 impala frame for sale?????


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:14 PM~9836926
> *Bonafides black cutty did good last week...
> *


black car has been out since 3 years ago


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Jan 31 2008, 09:16 PM~9836949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we will see what happens...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2008, 11:18 PM~9836970
> *anybody know of a 61-64 impala frame for sale?????
> *


ask joe aka slo. he has one sitting on the side of his shop.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2008, 11:18 PM~9836970
> *anybody know of a 61-64 impala frame for sale?????
> *


no but I know of 2 64s in the woods for cheap!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 PM~9836979
> *all u got to do is say where the car is at for the house call if not we will wait until mambos...your call... :biggrin:
> we will see what happens...
> *


nice talking to you.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 11:16 PM~9836952
> *:angry: fuck it guess well just have to wait for avideo then.........................
> *


any luck on that shit today?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 09:21 PM~9837011
> *nice talking to you.
> *


i guess its mambos then... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:19 PM~9836979
> *all u got to do is say where the car is at for the house call if not we will wait until mambos...your call... :biggrin:
> we will see what happens...
> *


just make sure that car is working. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 09:23 PM~9837035
> *just make sure that car is working.  :biggrin:
> *


you will see....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2008, 10:18 PM~9836970
> *anybody know of a 61-64 impala frame for sale?????
> *


i know dude with a 4 door 64, that'll prolly sell cheap.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 09:24 PM~9837049
> *you will see....
> *


ok!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 31 2008, 10:24 PM~9837054
> *i know dude with a 4 door 64, that'll prolly sell cheap.
> *


ur cuzzins?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 31 2008, 09:25 PM~9837061
> *ok!!!!
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 09:21 PM~9837017
> *any luck on that shit today?
> *


na was to lazy to pump gas so i aint go.....................lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 11:28 PM~9837089
> *na was to lazy to pump gas so i aint go.....................lol
> *


Wait till you see homeboys standalone! LOL!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2008, 10:27 PM~9837084
> *ur cuzzins?
> *


no :ugh:



ok..yeah..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 09:30 PM~9837111
> *Wait till you see homeboys standalone! LOL!!!
> *


dam like dat hu?? well all i can think of right now that i need is that mirror, but wouldnt mind them nice roadmaster pillowseats :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2008, 11:36 PM~9837185
> *dam like dat hu?? well all i can think of right now that i need is that mirror, but wouldnt mind them nice roadmaster pillowseats :cheesy:
> *


dudes cool tho always hooks it up with good prices... better than pick a part


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 09:46 PM~9837323
> *dudes cool tho always hooks it up with good prices... better than pick a part
> *


k ima definately shek em out u said aldine mail rt. and wat??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

:worship: 
keep it coming gotta say that blue impala gets air


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Jan 31 2008, 10:11 PM~9837623
> *:worship:
> keep it coming gotta say that blue impala gets air
> *


yea thas what they call a shop car....it works good though....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

heard some people talking about having the title!!!yeah u both have the title,











to ur cars i hope because if anyone wants the title they have to nose up to SLIM!! :biggrin: he took title from ME....so get ya some. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 31 2008, 10:33 PM~9837867
> *heard some people talking about having the title!!!yeah u both have the title,
> to ur cars i hope because if anyone wants the title they have to nose up to SLIM!! :biggrin:  he took  title from ME....so get ya some. :biggrin:
> *


slim aint the champ he says he not hoppin no more.. so title was up for grabs...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

'MOST WANTED' 87' CUTTLASS 
WILL SOON HIT THEM STREETS TO RECOVER WHATS MINE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 31 2008, 10:37 PM~9837917
> *'MOST WANTED' 87' CUTTLASS
> WILL SOON HIUT THEM STREETS TO RECOVER WHATS MINE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2008, 12:38 AM~9837920
> *:biggrin:
> *


wat up homie, see ya were going at it earlier!! :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 31 2008, 10:40 PM~9837948
> *wat up homie, see ya were going at it earlier!! :nicoderm:
> *


tryna get a house call goin....will be at mambos next sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2008, 12:41 AM~9837969
> *tryna get a house call goin....will be at mambos next sunday...  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like some action to me, im down with that! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 31 2008, 10:44 PM~9838001
> *sounds like some action to me, im down with that! :cheesy:
> *


yea we will see wat happens...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2008, 09:18 PM~9836970
> *anybody know of a 61-64 impala frame for sale?????
> *


my homeboy got one u know who


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blazin91+Jan 31 2008, 11:11 PM~9837623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the diffrence between a shop car, and a backyard built car?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2008, 12:37 AM~9837917
> *'MOST WANTED' 87' CUTTLASS
> WILL SOON HIT THEM STREETS TO RECOVER WHATS MINE
> *


DONT WORRY AS SOON AS IT HIT'S DA STREET IT GET SERVED! :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 1 2008, 01:50 AM~9838671
> *whats the diffrence between a shop car, and a backyard built car?
> *


SHORTY BUILDS RIDES FOR A LIVING WE BUILD CARS ON ARE SPARE TIME!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2008, 11:34 PM~9837876
> *slim aint the champ he says he not hoppin no more.. so title was up for grabs...
> *


slim said fire chief aint a hopper..but it does what it does. 
:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 1 2008, 01:01 AM~9838770
> *SHORTY BUILDS RIDES FOR A LIVING WE BUILD CARS ON ARE SPARE TIME!!!!!
> *


and in your case, spare junkyard parts :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 1 2008, 01:01 AM~9838770
> *SHORTY BUILDS RIDES FOR A LIVING WE BUILD CARS ON ARE SPARE TIME!!!!!
> *


ohhhh....i guess he uses special tools to build his cars....other then that i dont see a diffrence between where you build a car (shop or back yard) or in what time frame.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 1 2008, 01:11 AM~9838835
> *ohhhh....i guess he uses special tools to build his cars....other then that i dont see a diffrence between where you build a car (shop or back yard) or in what time frame.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 31 2008, 06:01 PM~9834196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sponsored/wholesale/distributor/owner.......he can afford to break shit getting it at discounted prices.......not knockin the man in any way........he does his thing with his set ups and hopper.......but there is a difference in my opinion......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2008, 01:47 AM~9839048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> baby's momma's??
> ...


sup mac


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2008, 09:41 PM~9836403
> *this is h-town.... 9 times outta 10 it ends up not so friendly
> 
> *


BONAFIDE DONT BELIEVE IN VIOLENCE.... IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES... SHIT IF ANYONE WANTS TO KNOW WHERE THE CUTTY IS AT JUST CALL ME AT THE SHOP... 713-455-4548... I'M SURE MY CUTTY WONT MIND.... OR HIT ME UP ON THE CELL PHONE 832-890-6986.... SEEMS LIKE HE JUST DONT WANT TO POSTY HIS HOME ADDRESS OR SOMETHING CAUSE I KNOW HOMEBOY IS READY.... I'LL SET THIS UP, WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME HOUSE CALL ACTION ON VIDEO.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 1 2008, 01:59 AM~9839101
> *sup mac
> *


sup homie.....all this hoppin in h-town......i'm missin out.......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2008, 02:25 AM~9839221
> *sup homie.....all this hoppin in h-town......i'm missin out.......
> *


MAKES ME WANT SELL THE OG AND GET ME A HOPPER


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2008, 01:47 AM~9839048
> *
> sponsored/wholesale/distributor/owner.......he can afford to break shit getting it at discounted prices.......not knockin the man in any way........he does his thing with his set ups and hopper.......but there is a difference in my opinion......
> *



you missed the point.....what you pay for your equipment has nothing to do in the way you build a car...i'm talking about geometry, using your own secrets and ideas to build a better hopper then the next.

Having paid discount price doesnt make your car hop any higher, and vice versa


**Not intended to hurt feelings, just a general discussion**


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2008, 12:34 AM~9837876
> *slim aint the champ he says he not hoppin no more.. so title was up for grabs...
> *


THAT CORRECT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 1 2008, 12:05 AM~9838794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

sup, cali rydah... hey are you the one that called me bout the video at the shop???


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave: 

:wave: 

:wave:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Feb 1 2008, 07:53 AM~9839761
> *sup, cali rydah... hey are you the one that called me bout the video at the shop???
> *


m aybe im thinking of someone else, i had a guy call me and said he was going to give me an opportunity to to shoot a quick advertising commercial in his new (truucha style) videos.... my bad if its not you....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

friday! :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

there is no difference in shop or backyard built. i thought the rules in the streets were there are no rules, and it doesnt matter how clean the car is, it matters about inches. well shorty came out and served the whole scene, but there is a double standard about it being a shop car. i dont agree. its a car. its a hopper, nothing matters but inches. but what does the lone know. i dont have a hopper (yet)


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

for more info contact us......*"EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!"*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

stuck at crib without ride.. someone bring me pack of cigs.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 08:26 AM~9840112
> *there is no difference in shop or backyard built.  i thought the rules in the streets were there are no rules, and it doesnt matter how clean the car is, it matters about inches. well shorty came out and served the whole scene,  but there is a double standard about it being a shop car. i dont agree. its a car. its a hopper, nothing matters but inches.  but what does the lone know. i dont have a hopper (yet)
> *


NO BIG DIFFERENCE REALLY BESIDES THE FACT SHORTYS WOULD GET PARTS AT COSTS WICH MAKES IT A LIL CHEAPER TO BUILD.............AND THE FACT THAT HE HAS A COUPLE LIFTS AS OPPOSED TO JACKSTANDS AND JACKS MAKES SHIT A WHOLE LOT EASIER TO WORK ON.........BUT BESIDES THAT AINT MUCH DIFFERENCE........... BUT IT BOILS DOWN TO DA SAME SHIT WICH IS BUILDING A CAR THAT FLYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Feb 1 2008, 03:23 AM~9839207
> *BONAFIDE DONT BELIEVE IN VIOLENCE.... IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES... SHIT IF ANYONE WANTS TO KNOW WHERE THE CUTTY IS AT JUST CALL ME AT THE SHOP... 713-455-4548... I'M SURE MY CUTTY WONT MIND.... OR HIT ME UP ON THE CELL PHONE 832-890-6986.... SEEMS LIKE HE JUST DONT WANT TO POSTY HIS HOME ADDRESS OR SOMETHING CAUSE I KNOW HOMEBOY IS READY.... I'LL SET THIS UP, WOULD LOVE TO SEE SOME HOUSE CALL ACTION ON VIDEO.....
> *


Just how it should be! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 10:23 AM~9840942
> *NO BIG DIFFERENCE REALLY BESIDES THE FACT SHORTYS WOULD GET PARTS AT COSTS WICH MAKES IT A LIL CHEAPER TO BUILD.............AND THE FACT THAT HE HAS A COUPLE LIFTS AS OPPOSED TO JACKSTANDS AND JACKS MAKES SHIT A WHOLE LOT EASIER TO WORK ON.........BUT BESIDES THAT AINT MUCH DIFFERENCE........... BUT IT BOILS DOWN TO DA SAME SHIT WICH IS BUILDING A CAR THAT FLYS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


so it sounds like its a debate over who has money and who doesnt. not saying that the riders dont have money. cuz if anyone is broke its me. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 11:23 AM~9840942
> *NO BIG DIFFERENCE REALLY BESIDES THE FACT SHORTYS WOULD GET PARTS AT COSTS WICH MAKES IT A LIL CHEAPER TO BUILD.............AND THE FACT THAT HE HAS A COUPLE LIFTS AS OPPOSED TO JACKSTANDS AND JACKS MAKES SHIT A WHOLE LOT EASIER TO WORK ON.........BUT BESIDES THAT AINT MUCH DIFFERENCE........... BUT IT BOILS DOWN TO DA SAME SHIT WICH IS BUILDING A CAR THAT FLYS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TRUE, BUT SHORTY DIDNT ALWAYS HAVE IT THAT WAY. IN MY OPINION HE HAS PAID HIS DUEZ AND WORKED FOR WHAT HE HAS AND WHAT HE HAS GAINED SO CANT SEE NO ONE KNOCKIN HIM DOWN OR TAKIN ANYTHING AWAY FROM THE FACT THAT HE DOES WHAT HE DOES. :biggrin: 





AND LIKE TEXAS GOLD MENTIONED **Not intended to hurt feelings, just a general discussion** :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 1 2008, 02:59 AM~9839333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS *****.........you should be in politics mr flip flopper :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 1 2008, 01:16 PM~9841377
> *:roflmao:
> *


what are you doing here, are you lost? the nudey threads are in off topic :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2008, 12:21 PM~9841421
> *what are you doing here, are you lost? the nudey threads are in off topic :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: whatcha talkin bout...??? :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 1 2008, 01:26 PM~9841456
> *:0  :roflmao: whatcha talkin bout...??? :angel:
> *


  lol :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 1 2008, 12:01 AM~9838770
> *SHORTY BUILDS RIDES FOR A LIVING WE BUILD CARS ON ARE SPARE TIME!!!!!
> *


I disagree, I think one you pay someone to do it and the other you do it yourself. Both can be done just as good.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G+Feb 1 2008, 06:53 AM~9839761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

It doesnt matter on who builds what for a living or who has more money. Shorty has had his ass handed to him by many hoppers out there, but when that happens he goes back n thinks of how to do it better. Think about it. Anyone that builds hoppers have access to the equipment needed and parts needed. Its just depends to what level you want to take it or if you short cut it u fuck yourself. Just my opinion.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Just bought a miller 250 Imma hop the lecab :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2008, 12:45 PM~9841636
> *Just bought a miller 250 Imma hop the lecab :cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 1 2008, 10:25 AM~9840966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT THINK NOBODY TAKING AWAY FROM SHORTY................DONT THINK NOBDODY CAN CUZ CANT NOBODY FUCK WIT HIM ONLY THING WERE SAYING IS DAT HE GOT THE SHOP ADVANTAGE OVER ALL THESE BACKYARD BOOGIE BUILDERS


[


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2008, 12:45 PM~9841636
> *Just bought a miller 250 Imma hop the lecab :cheesy:
> *


THAT WOULD BE A SIGHT TO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 1 2008, 01:48 PM~9841658
> *:uh:
> *


dont you have a fresh dump to take pics of? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2008, 11:45 AM~9841636
> *Just bought a miller 250 Imma hop the lecab :cheesy:
> *


WELL IF U FLIP IT OVER ATLEAST U AINT GOTA WORRY A ROOF BEING MESSED UP????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 01:50 PM~9841674
> *WELL IF U FLIP IT OVER ATLEAST U AINT GOTA WORRY A ROOF BEING MESSED UP????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

**THIS IS JUST CONVERSATION....IF MY OPINIONS OFFENDED YOU, THEN SAY SO....DON'T SEND JOKER TO GET ME** :biggrin: 



SHORTY CAN'T BE FKED WITH AND WE ALL KNOW THAT..........MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD INVITE GILBERT FROM USA MOTORSPORTS TO GIVE SHORTY SOME COMP......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2008, 11:55 AM~9841709
> ***THIS IS JUST CONVERSATION....IF MY OPINIONS OFFENDED YOU, THEN SAY SO....DON'T SEND JOKER TO GET ME** :biggrin:
> SHORTY CAN'T BE FKED WITH AND WE ALL KNOW THAT..........MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD INVITE GILBERT FROM USA MOTORSPORTS TO GIVE SHORTY SOME COMP......
> *


YEA DATS RIGHT EVEN NATIONWIDE MAN WHEN SHORTY GOES TO VEGAS HE STILL ENDS UP ON TOP ALL DA TIME WAT OUT OF 5 0R 6 CLASSES HE ATLEAST COMES HOME WIT LIKE 4 0R 5???? I MEAN DA CALI DUDES ARE ON SOME OTHER SHIT BUT THAT INCLUDES WEIGHT 8573489 PUMPS AND CRAZY SHIT SHORTYS CARS GO STRAIGHT UP AND DOWN NOT SAYING HE DONT HAVE SOME TYPE OF EXTRA WEIGHT BUT NOT AS MUCH AS THE OTHERS............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Feb 1 2008, 12:33 PM~9841532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might as well, lecab aint worth shit since you cut it. i woulda left it alone.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2008, 12:04 PM~9841772
> *but you a female, your opinion doesn't count.
> might as well, lecab aint worth shit since you cut it. i woulda left it alone.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

not that lecabs are worth that much anyway.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2008, 01:04 PM~9841772
> *might as well, lecab aint worth shit since you cut it. i woulda left it alone.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Since everyone is putting there opinion out there...... I think instead of everyone makin excuses about shop car or backyard built car just build a car to compete with shorty. It might take time to get everything worked out but if you start getting the same inches he is getting im sure that will gain much respect. So i guess what im saying is to all the Houston hoppers step your game up all this i want the title talk between tony, ra ra , and my cutty step it up and get it from shorty


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2008, 12:04 PM~9841772
> *but you a female, your opinion doesn't count.
> might as well, lecab aint worth shit since you cut it. i woulda left it alone.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 1 2008, 02:21 PM~9841883
> *Since everyone is putting there opinion out there...... I think instead of everyone makin excuses about shop car or backyard built car just build a car to compete with shorty. It might take time to get everything worked out but if you start getting the same inches he is getting im sure that will gain much respect. So i guess what im saying is to all the Houston hoppers step your game up all this i want the title talk between tony, ra ra , and my cutty step it up and get it from shorty
> *



SHORTY IS A PRO NO DOUBT BUT IT IS LIKE A HEAVY WEIGHT TRYING TO BOX A STREET FIGHTER...HE HAS NOTHING TO PROVE HE COMES OUT TO MAMBO'S TO SUPPORT THE SPORT! NOW HIS HOPPER'S ARE DRIVIN ON AN OFF A TRAILLER AND ME,TONY,MARIO AND ALOT OF OTHERE STREET HOPPER DRIVE ARE SHIT TO MAMBO'S..... I DROVE MY SHIT TO G-TOWN LET SEE SHORTY DRIVE THE 64 TO G-TOWN NO DSRESPECT TO SHORT BUT THERE IS A DIFFERENCE IN A SHOP CAR IN A STREET HOPPER.SHORTY IS ONE OF THE BEST AND SOON US STREET GUY'S WILL BE HITTIN SOME INCHES AND THAT WILL TAKE THE SPORT TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL....JUST GLADE THAT LOWRIDING IN HOUSTON IS ON THA COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!

WE ALL MIGHT TALK SHIT ABOUT TITLE AND WHO IS THA KING OF THA STREET BUT IT JUST MOTIVATES EVERYONE TO WORK ON THERE RIDE AND HIT MORE INCHES!!!!! TO ALL THE HOPPER'S OUT THERE KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS *PULL UP OR SHUT UP!*


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 1 2008, 12:57 PM~9842159
> *SHORTY IS A PRO NO DOUBT BUT IT IS LIKE A HEAVY WEIGHT TRYING TO BOX A STREET FIGHTER...HE HAS NOTHING TO PROVE HE COMES OUT TO MAMBO'S TO SUPPORT THE SPORT! NOW HIS HOPPER'S ARE DRIVIN ON AN OFF A TRAILLER AND ME,TONY,MARIO AND ALOT OF OTHERE STREET HOPPER DRIVE ARE SHIT TO THERE..... SHORTY IS ONE OF THE BEST AND SOON US STREET GUY'S WILL BE HITTIN SOME INCHES AND THAT WILL TAKE THE SPORT TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL....JUST GLADE THAT LOWRIDING IN HOUSTON IS ON THA COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE ALL MIGHT TALK SHIT ABOUT TITLE AND WHO IS THA KING OF THA STREET BUT IT JUST MOTIVATES EVERYONE TO WORK ON THERE RIDE AND HIT MORE INCHES!!!!! TO ALL THE HOPPER'S OUT THERE KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS PULL UP OR SHUT UP!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Feb 1 2008, 12:21 PM~9841883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 1 2008, 12:57 PM~9842159
> *SHORTY IS A PRO NO DOUBT BUT IT IS LIKE A HEAVY WEIGHT TRYING TO BOX A STREET FIGHTER...HE HAS NOTHING TO PROVE HE COMES OUT TO MAMBO'S TO SUPPORT THE SPORT! NOW HIS HOPPER'S ARE DRIVIN ON AN OFF A TRAILLER AND ME,TONY,MARIO AND ALOT OF OTHERE STREET HOPPER DRIVE ARE SHIT TO MAMBO'S..... I DROVE MY SHIT TO G-TOWN LET SEE SHORTY DRIVE THE 64 TO G-TOWN NO DSRESPECT TO SHORT BUT THERE IS A DIFFERENCE IN A SHOP CAR IN A STREET HOPPER.SHORTY IS ONE OF THE BEST AND SOON US STREET GUY'S WILL BE HITTIN SOME INCHES AND THAT WILL TAKE THE SPORT TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL....JUST GLADE THAT LOWRIDING IN HOUSTON IS ON THA COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE ALL MIGHT TALK SHIT ABOUT TITLE AND WHO IS THA KING OF THA STREET BUT IT JUST MOTIVATES EVERYONE TO WORK ON THERE RIDE AND HIT MORE INCHES!!!!! TO ALL THE HOPPER'S OUT THERE KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS PULL UP OR SHUT UP!
> *


GOTA BE DA SMARTEST THING IVE EVER HEARD U SAY....................... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2008, 11:11 AM~9841330
> *oh no......don't do that..... :biggrin:
> i don't think anyone is taking the fact that he has skills away from him......he has tx on lock when it comes to the hop.......to me the biggest difference it the opportunity to work on it at any time, and working on it at any time or on the weekends.....and price of parts.......other than that if you have the skills to build and hop a ride, then it would be all good.....shorty doesn't have anything to gain by street hopping against anyone.......so you see he's in it for the fun of the sport!!!  everyone else is too, but also to prove a point----KING OF THE STREETS!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


cmon homie aint no flip flopping i was just repeating what has been said on this topic about it doesnt matter how clean the car is, all that matters is inches (according to some people). but u know thats not how i see it. i much rather see a hardtop impala hittin 30s chrome the fuck out, lookin good while doing it and driving home, instead of a gbody that is falling apart hitting in the 40 50 60 70 80. but thats the way i see it. the boys out there hopping at mambos are doin it. but when you are on top the only place to go is down. and when you are down the only place to go is on top.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 1 2008, 12:21 PM~9841883
> *Since everyone is putting there opinion out there...... I think instead of everyone makin excuses about shop car or backyard built car just build a car to compete with shorty. It might take time to get everything worked out but if you start getting the same inches he is getting im sure that will gain much respect. So i guess what im saying is to all the Houston hoppers step your game up all this i want the title talk between tony, ra ra , and my cutty step it up and get it from shorty
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 03:42 PM~9842915
> *cmon homie aint no flip flopping i was just repeating what has been said on this topic about it doesnt matter how clean the car is, all that matters is inches (according to some people).  but u know thats not how i see it. i much rather see a hardtop impala hittin 30s chrome the fuck out, lookin good while doing it and driving home, instead of a gbody that is falling apart hitting in the 40 50 60 70 80.  but thats the way i see it.  the boys out there hopping at mambos are doin it.  but when you are on top the only place to go is down. and when you are down the only place to go is on top.
> *


man o man.. country boy called you a flip flopper and you just put up with it. pussy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2008, 03:14 PM~9843089
> *man o man..    country boy called you a flip flopper and you just put up with it. pussy
> *


bitch, its already feb , and u still aint lifted.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 04:16 PM~9843097
> *bitch, its already feb , and u still aint lifted.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 1 2008, 02:57 PM~9842159
> *SHORTY IS A PRO NO DOUBT BUT IT IS LIKE A HEAVY WEIGHT TRYING TO BOX A STREET FIGHTER...HE HAS NOTHING TO PROVE HE COMES OUT TO MAMBO'S TO SUPPORT THE SPORT! NOW HIS HOPPER'S ARE DRIVIN ON AN OFF A TRAILLER AND ME,TONY,MARIO AND ALOT OF OTHERE STREET HOPPER DRIVE ARE SHIT TO MAMBO'S..... I DROVE MY SHIT TO G-TOWN LET SEE SHORTY DRIVE THE 64 TO G-TOWN NO DSRESPECT TO SHORT BUT THERE IS A DIFFERENCE IN A SHOP CAR IN A STREET HOPPER.SHORTY IS ONE OF THE BEST AND SOON US STREET GUY'S WILL BE HITTIN SOME INCHES AND THAT WILL TAKE THE SPORT TO A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL....JUST GLADE THAT LOWRIDING IN HOUSTON IS ON THA COME BACK!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE ALL MIGHT TALK SHIT ABOUT TITLE AND WHO IS THA KING OF THA STREET BUT IT JUST MOTIVATES EVERYONE TO WORK ON THERE RIDE AND HIT MORE INCHES!!!!! TO ALL THE HOPPER'S OUT THERE KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS PULL UP OR SHUT UP!
> *


AMEN!!!X2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2008, 01:55 PM~9841709
> ***THIS IS JUST CONVERSATION....IF MY OPINIONS OFFENDED YOU, THEN SAY SO....DON'T SEND JOKER TO GET ME** :biggrin:
> SHORTY CAN'T BE FKED WITH AND WE ALL KNOW THAT..........MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD INVITE GILBERT FROM USA MOTORSPORTS TO GIVE SHORTY SOME COMP......
> *


DONT FORGET HOMIE, VICTOR(BOILER) IS GIVING HIM ALOT OF COMP. ON THE RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP HOPPER...I THOUGHT U KNEW!!HES UP THERE WITH HIM, THATS ONE CRAZY HOMIE RIGHT THERE.  :thumbsup: BOILER..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup slim???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 05:16 PM~9843097
> *bitch, its already feb , and u still aint lifted.
> *


ANYONE ELS SMELL BACON.....CUZ HE JUST BURNT THE SHIT OUCHO ASS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

on another note.....for all you model wanna be's anne broke that bitch off


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 1 2008, 12:11 AM~9838835
> *ohhhh....i guess he uses special tools to build his cars....other then that i dont see a diffrence between where you build a car (shop or back yard) or in what time frame.
> *


U WAY WRONG HOMIE, U PROBLY DON'T REALIZE, THERE IS A LOT DIFERENCE, SHOP HAVE EXPERIENCE, THEY WORK AND TEST THEIR SHIT OVER THE YEARS, WE BACKYARD BUILDERS DON'T HAVE THAT KIND OF TIME, WE HAVE JOBS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMM!! ALL THIS HOPPIN AND I MISSSED IT!!! :angry: GOT TO LOVE THIS HOPPING SHIT!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2008, 03:56 PM~9843416
> *DONT FORGET HOMIE, VICTOR(BOILER) IS GIVING HIM ALOT OF COMP. ON THE RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP HOPPER...I THOUGHT U KNEW!!HES UP THERE WITH HIM, THATS ONE CRAZY HOMIE RIGHT THERE.   :thumbsup: BOILER..
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE, YO ESTOY BIEN PINCHE LOCO!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :loco: :loco: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2008, 04:37 PM~9843694
> *on another note.....for all you model wanna be's anne broke that bitch off
> 
> 
> ...


MAMAZOTA!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2008, 04:37 PM~9843694
> *on another note.....for all you model wanna be's anne broke that bitch off
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:
1. Them titties gota have there air psi. Checked every other day........she didn't have thos 2 3 years ago.
2.her ass in person looks like the back of hotcakes neck.
3. That's some bad ass airbrushing cuz in person it aint nothin like dat homie..
4. Still 2345678 better than all these wannabe models on here..............

......doesn't she kinda look like dat ol scruff mcgrudd dog on the cartoons


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 05:11 PM~9843868
> *:uh:
> 1. Them titties gota have there air psi. Checked every other day........she didn't have thos 2 3 years ago.
> 2.her ass in person looks like the back of hotcakes neck.
> ...


like you wouldnt fuck


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 05:24 PM~9843952
> *like you wouldnt fuck
> *


Oh please believe it believe it please ill pee in da butt :biggrin: but.................that's false advertising.........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 05:24 PM~9843952
> *like you wouldnt fuck
> *


Oh please believe it believe it please ill pee in da butt :biggrin: but.................that's false advertising.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2008, 06:37 PM~9843694
> *on another note.....for all you model wanna be's anne broke that bitch off
> 
> 
> ...


You can catch her live on Thursday nights at Ray's Icehouse off Richey and 225 stripping for them ones and have her sit on your face. No hot pockets served there though, just asian pussy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'oy es el doble poste


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vp-is6S_b_g


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*PON PON PON PON PON PON*_


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2008, 06:00 PM~9844300
> *PON PON PON PON PON PON
> 
> 
> ...


Aight fuckin slim its on lil ****** boy I'm tellin moma slim to give me all da lil church pics of ya.................y tu pinche latin heloing out ugly boy u gon get it to pon pon pon :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2008, 06:00 PM~9844300
> *PON PON PON PON PON PON
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what else you play??? the flute???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 06:23 PM~9844493
> *what else you play??? the flute???
> *


 :uh: bet that retard that gave u a black eye played a instrument too............the TRUMPOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 1 2008, 02:05 PM~9842625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be lifted before his ass.. and i dont have a job...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2008, 06:53 PM~9844734
> *ha.. owned
> 
> ill be lifted before his ass.. and i dont have a job...
> *


No need for the info on being jobless.........................its ok....................................ur black we know..................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 08:07 PM~9844875
> *No need for the info on being jobless.........................its ok....................................ur black we know..................... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 07:07 PM~9844875
> *No need for the info on being jobless.........................its ok....................................ur black we know..................... :biggrin:
> *


thats fine.. but im making money..
and ill be turning heads sunday at mambos


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 1 2008, 07:11 PM~9844907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


got that lac of yours painted and lifted yet? :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2008, 08:25 PM~9845003
> *got that lac of yours painted and lifted yet? :0
> *


is in the works


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 1 2008, 07:25 PM~9844997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 07:31 PM~9845035
> *Cochino pt3.
> 
> :0
> *


pon pon pon pon pon pon pon


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2008, 06:00 PM~9844300
> *PON PON PON PON PON PON
> 
> 
> ...


mexican drumline??
:dunno:


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

Im here to relay some comments that Shorty made towards some recent post, these are his exact words, so listen up...

'--First off, we arent here to talk shit or put anyone down. We are posting to clear up the misunderstandings that everyone seems to have. We are always getting thrown into the drama when we were just out there to have fun like everyone else.

Now, there is no difference between a street "backyard built" hopper and a shop hopper, but then again, there is,... many shop hoppers are built to LRM's strict rules and regulations--all of our cars are built to these rules and regulations, even the blue caddy. street hoppers on the other hand, have no limitations, anything goes. And for those of you who think we have weight or anything else to hide, lay down the dollars and we will disect the bastard right there, no questions asked!

here are the rules: http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...ules/index.html

As for trailering my cars everywhere, I cant afford tags, inspection stickers, and insurance on the entire fleet of cars that we have, but they are street legal. But dont worry, "The Butler" is on it's way and it will be fully street legal and ready to serve, so bring out your dollars cuz Im bring my tip jar!

This goes to eveyone... 
*IF YOU WANT TO KEEP CRUISING MAMBO'S, DONT FORGET TO PICK UP YOUR TRASH!--*we were the last to leave last Sunday night and the parkinglot was a mess.

Once again, we dont mean to disrespect anyone, we arent talking shit or trying to put anyone down. this post is only to clear up all the misunderstandings.

OK, I gotta go, the land lord is here to collect the fucking rent again!

~Shorty'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2008, 07:33 PM~9845054
> *mexican drumline??
> :dunno:
> *


 :uh: aint u got something to do like stand in an unemployment line???????????????


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 1 2008, 12:21 PM~9841883
> *Since everyone is putting there opinion out there...... I think instead of everyone makin excuses about shop car or backyard built car just build a car to compete with shorty. It might take time to get everything worked out but if you start getting the same inches he is getting im sure that will gain much respect. So i guess what im saying is to all the Houston hoppers step your game up all this i want the title talk between tony, ra ra , and my cutty step it up and get it from shorty
> *


well you'er right i was told shorty wanted to hop tha cutty in black and he got him. well its time for tha cutty to get back on its wheels and get that single from shorty. its all fun and games, gut you make a piont. so really next on list is tha blue impala. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2008, 03:56 PM~9843416
> *DONT FORGET HOMIE, VICTOR(BOILER) IS GIVING HIM ALOT OF COMP. ON THE RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP HOPPER...I THOUGHT U KNEW!!HES UP THERE WITH HIM, THATS ONE CRAZY HOMIE RIGHT THERE.   :thumbsup: BOILER..
> *


my opinion is lets all think to aim higher.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp i told you dont throw your ho'ho's wrapper on the floor.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't think that at any point and time anybody here was talkin shit bout shorty, I don't think anybody dumb enough to do dat, if anything were all happy to see em come out and kick it wit us in da streets, it was just an argument about the difference between having a shop and building a car out ur backyard......and having a shop does have way more advantages than out of a backyard we all know shorty gota get his grind on to pay da bills no doubt about that homie, just bring the butler out I think we would love to see shorty out there more and more kickin it..........
Go ahead do yalls thing out at the lowrider shows man regardless wat peeps say yall hold it down for houston


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 1 2008, 12:57 PM~9842159
> *
> 
> WE ALL MIGHT TALK SHIT ABOUT TITLE AND WHO IS THA KING OF THA STREET BUT IT JUST MOTIVATES EVERYONE TO WORK ON THERE RIDE AND HIT MORE INCHES!!!!! TO ALL THE HOPPER'S OUT THERE KEEP DOING WHAT YOU ARE DOING AND ALL I GOT TO SAY IS PULL UP OR SHUT UP!
> *


never said im tha king in single. you all said that and thankx. but my car does what it does like slim said. im just waiting for dallas and san antonio to make a vist like at los magnificos car show so we can send them back where they came from. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 07:48 PM~9845156
> *:uh: aint u got something to do like stand in an unemployment line???????????????
> *


i got plently to do..ill be doing it all weekend ..

no ****

pon pon pon


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

noe gettin down
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7PWZ8sE70Ig


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 1 2008, 07:00 PM~9844300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
umm..but technically, that'd be the horn section? wouldnt it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 09:00 PM~9845265
> *I don't think that at any point and time anybody here was talkin shit bout shorty, I don't think anybody dumb enough to do dat, if anything were all happy to see em come out and kick it wit us in da streets, it was just an argument about the difference between having a shop and building a car out ur backyard......and having a shop does have way more advantages than out of a backyard we all know shorty gota get his grind on to pay da bills no doubt about that homie, just bring the butler out I think we would love to see shorty out there more and more kickin it..........
> Go ahead do yalls thing out at the lowrider shows man regardless wat peeps say yall hold it down for houston
> *


and then one time at band camp!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Feb 1 2008, 07:46 PM~9845133
> *Im here to relay some comments that Shorty made towards some recent post, these are his exact words, so listen up...
> 
> '--First off, we arent here to talk shit or put anyone down.  We are posting to clear up the misunderstandings that everyone seems to have.  We are always getting thrown into the drama when we were just out there to have fun like everyone else.
> ...


well said


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

what it do???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 1 2008, 10:09 PM~9845808
> *what it do???
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD. G_@Feb 1 2008, 09:46 PM~9845133
> *
> 
> I would like to say hats off to everyone, especially Boiler and Bonafide, everyone is doing really good and has come a long way; but next time its HANDS UP IN THE AIR WHERE WE CAN SEE THEM!, to many MexiCANS on the trunk.
> ...



sorry man we knew he was gonna luz but we couldn't let him go out like that......we still needed more weight it didnt hit the bumper but was almost there... :biggrin: that was fun glad to see shorty in the streets


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2008, 09:17 PM~9845879
> *sorry man we knew he was gonna luz but we couldn't let him go out like that......we still needed more weight it didnt hit the bumper but was almost there... :biggrin:  that was fun glad to see shorty in the streets
> *


DONT HAVE TO SAY IT LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 1 2008, 11:19 PM~9845900
> *DONT HAVE TO SAY IT LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> *


sorry dog :biggrin: but we had your back......i mean your trunk :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WELL PEEPS JUST HERE TO SAY THAT I SOLD EL PATRON :tears: :tears: ......BUT WITH THA MONEY I GOT FOR IT, ITS TIME FOR BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS....BE ON THE LOOK OUT.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 1 2008, 09:53 PM~9845204
> *my opinion is lets all think to aim higher.
> *


if already been thinking for a while!!about to try some new shit out..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 1 2008, 10:59 PM~9846612
> *WELL PEEPS JUST HERE TO SAY THAT I SOLD EL PATRON :tears:  :tears: ......BUT WITH THA MONEY I GOT FOR IT, ITS TIME FOR BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS....BE ON THE LOOK OUT.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if anyone is looking to buy tires i got the hook up at the discount tire on 610 and buffalo spdway close to s. main. get tires cheap if u shoot my homeboy some cash on the side. he can get 175/70/14 with a white wall, and coker 5/20 also. any size tire for any vehicle w/warranty and all that.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 12:58 AM~9846904
> *if anyone is looking to buy tires i got the hook up at the discount tire on 610 and buffalo spdway close to s. main. get tires cheap if u shoot my homeboy some cash on the side. he can get 175/70/14 with a white wall, and coker 5/20 also. any size tire for any vehicle w/warranty and all that.
> *


i'll take a set


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2008, 12:03 AM~9846926
> *i'll take a set
> *


let me know. i got a set of 600$ tires on my truck for about 275, lifetime warranty and all that. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 01:07 AM~9846949
> *let me know. i got a set of 600$ tires on my truck for about 275, lifetime warranty and all that.  :biggrin:
> *


answer your phone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2008, 12:08 AM~9846954
> *answer your phone
> *


u gotta let me know you calling i dont answer unknown numbers might be someones husband lookin for me :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 12:58 AM~9846904
> *if anyone is looking to buy tires i got the hook up at the discount tire on 610 and buffalo spdway close to s. main. get tires cheap if u shoot my homeboy some cash on the side. he can get 175/70/14 with a white wall, and coker 5/20 also. any size tire for any vehicle w/warranty and all that.
> *


get at me homie......how many can he get?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 01:07 AM~9846949
> *let me know. i got a set of 600$ tires on my truck for about 275, lifetime warranty and all that.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 2 2008, 08:04 AM~9847990
> *get at me homie......how many can he get?
> *


im gonna call him today. got several people interested i dont know how many he can do at a time without drawing suspicion


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2008, 07:00 PM~9844300
> *PON PON PON PON PON PON
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! 


Brian! I gotta headache.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 08:07 PM~9844875
> *No need for the info on being jobless.........................its ok....................................ur black we know..................... :biggrin:
> *


Haha! Mest up!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 12:58 AM~9846904
> *if anyone is looking to buy tires i got the hook up at the discount tire on 610 and buffalo spdway close to s. main. get tires cheap if u shoot my homeboy some cash on the side. he can get 175/70/14 with a white wall, and coker 5/20 also. any size tire for any vehicle w/warranty and all that.
> *


hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm, should i tell lee about this, or should i get a set


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunno.. but i need a set of tires for my car.. probaly by next month.. my whole passaenger side is balled.. and the driver gots plenty of tread


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 2 2008, 08:49 AM~9848165
> *Haha!
> Brian! I gotta headache.
> *


DAM B U PUT IT DOWN LIKE THAT LAST NIGHT????????GOT HNY HAVING MIGRANES N SHIT.......................SHOULDA INVITED


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 12:58 AM~9846904
> *if anyone is looking to buy tires i got the hook up at the discount tire on 610 and buffalo spdway close to s. main. get tires cheap if u shoot my homeboy some cash on the side. he can get 175/70/14 with a white wall, and coker 5/20 also. any size tire for any vehicle w/warranty and all that.
> *



hey whats up homie, i know you dont know me, im from temple, i see you can get sum 175/70s, if you can get em let me know how much you want 4 em please...thanx homie


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 2 2008, 09:04 AM~9847990
> *get at me homie......how many can he get?
> *



whats da deal mike, whats been goin on?? shit man we startin a lil organization down here, hopefully we might try and take a cruise down your way....do yall still cruise down there...hit me up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2008, 10:58 AM~9848440
> *i dunno.. but i need a set of tires for my car.. probaly by next month.. my whole passaenger side is balled.. and the driver gots plenty of tread
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 2 2008, 09:38 AM~9848371
> *hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm, should i tell lee about this, or should i get a set
> *


you can tell whoever u want homie. its on you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2008, 09:58 AM~9848440
> *i dunno.. but i need a set of tires for my car.. probaly by next month.. my whole passaenger side is balled.. and the driver gots plenty of tread
> *


maybe u need an alignment :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 01:37 PM~9849366
> *maybe u need an alignment  :uh:
> *


purhapz, but alignment on a low, is useless as an empty fish tank. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 1 2008, 11:07 AM~9840376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make sure they're serving ice cold Corona's ... cause Rollerz Only is gonna be in the house! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 2 2008, 12:21 PM~9849273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. car drives straight as an arrow..
straight then my pinstripes.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 2 2008, 11:09 AM~9848488
> *DAM B U PUT IT DOWN LIKE THAT LAST NIGHT????????GOT HNY HAVING MIGRANES N SHIT.......................SHOULDA INVITED
> *


Not like that fool!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

for more info contact us......*"EVERYONE IS INVITED!!!"[/b]
[/quote]

COUGH BULLSHIT COUGH COUGH..

SORRY I CANT MAKE IT GUYS...I WAS BANNED. LMAO*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lookin for a 94-96 impala SS stock anone know of one PM me info or post link. pref in town or very near


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

fuckin lone star i called you all day today foo!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 2 2008, 06:25 PM~9851114
> *fuckin lone star i called you all day today foo!!!!
> *


i dont have your number, leave a message if its important :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 2 2008, 08:23 PM~9851108
> *lookin for a 94-96 impala SS stock anone know of one PM me info or post link. pref in town or very near
> *


theres one 96 ss on 59 and the light after little york if you are headed back twards 610


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 2 2008, 11:38 AM~9848371
> *hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm, should i tell lee about this, or should i get a set
> *


damn dog strait up you knockin ****** huste like that....i gotta ask why would you do that?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2008, 09:31 PM~9851690
> *damn dog strait up you knockin ****** huste like that....i gotta ask why would you do that?
> *


X2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2008, 09:31 PM~9851690
> *damn dog strait up you knockin ****** huste like that....i gotta ask why would you do that?
> *


hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm
do i want my cousin to loose his job for coming up short, or do i want to see people ride with those tires?.

my cousin is the main boss at the store, not a salesman or an assistant manager

does that help you answer your question?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:uh: i guess man


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2008, 09:39 PM~9846043
> *sorry dog :biggrin: but we had your back......i mean your trunk :biggrin:
> *


thankx but hopefully you'll dont have to do that again. :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2008, 11:09 PM~9846673
> *if already been thinking for a while!!about to try some new shit out..
> *


just my 2 pennies PROHOPPER.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 3 2008, 12:09 AM~9852722
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 3 2008, 12:23 AM~9853095
> *
> *


whats up wit ya boy...pm me his number i lost it... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Feb 2 2008, 12:03 PM~9848804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell his ass to hook us up then........hahaha

i hear ya bout the cousin thing man....but damn....not a good way to put it out there on layitlow that you would snitch......but do what helps you sleep better at night.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 2 2008, 09:47 PM~9851803
> *hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm
> do i want my cousin to loose his job for coming up short, or do i want to see people ride with those tires?.
> 
> ...


thats just being a bitch ass snitch. even thinkin about it, gives you snitch status in my book. so fk you *****.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

GREAT PARTTY EMPIRE


----------



## ROLLERZ96SS (Dec 3, 2007)

IM SEENING IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED OR KNOWS SOME INTERESTED
OR SEE WHAT I CAN GET FOR THEM...
NEVER MOUNTED STILL BRAND NEW IN THE BOXES... 
THEY DONT MAKE THESE RIMS ANY MORE I GOT THE ONE OF THE LAST SETS, YOU CAN CALL AROUND BUT THEY ARE NO LONGER BEING SOLD ANY WHERE...


.............................. DUB MOGUL 22" 5X5 BOLT PATTERN ...................................
..............................ASKING $2500 O.B.O. PLUS SHIPPING .................................


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 03:31 AM~9853356
> *thats just being a bitch ass snitch.    even thinkin about it, gives  you snitch status in my book.  so fk you *****.
> *


aaaaaaahahahahahahahahahah.....ahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahah


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey i have a sun roof for my regal does any body know if someone can install it and how much to do this. thank u


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 AM~9853356
> *thats just being a bitch ass snitch.    even thinkin about it, gives  you snitch status in my book.  so fk you *****.
> *


hahahahhhahahaha ... hahhahaaaaaa... fkin snitch..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks to Chris Trevino from True Eminence for buying the regal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2008, 08:19 PM~9844451
> *Aight fuckin slim its on lil ****** boy I'm tellin moma slim to give me all da lil church pics of ya.................y tu pinche latin heloing out ugly boy u gon get it to pon pon pon  :angry:
> *


Just don't play it too loud, don't want to lose my hearing :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2008, 11:02 PM~9845745
> *:biggrin:
> *


you got ragylaky wanting to give me a serenata. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 2 2008, 11:38 AM~9848371
> *hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm, should i tell lee about this, or should i get a set
> *


don't be a panocha unless you like getting fucked


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 3 2008, 11:01 AM~9854088
> *hey i have a sun roof for my regal does  any body know if someone can install it and how much to do this. thank u
> *


was talking to shortdog about that a while back and he mentioned *metal works *??????


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

thank dj latin where is metal works at or the the number


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 3 2008, 11:40 AM~9854276
> *thank dj latin where is metal works at or the the number
> *


you got a regal homie? i think he said it's in pasadena somewhere. look in the yellow pages is all i can say about it. :dunno:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2008, 09:41 AM~9854278
> *you got a regal homie?  i think he said it's in pasadena somewhere.  look in the yellow pages is all i can say about it.  :dunno:
> *


yes i did so thanks i need the sun roof in and contiental kit on before easter


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 2 2008, 06:26 PM~9850435
> *
> *


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2008, 09:41 AM~9854278
> *you got a regal homie?  i think he said it's in pasadena somewhere.  look in the yellow pages is all i can say about it.  :dunno:
> *


yes i did so thanks i need the sun roof in and contiental kit on before easter


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 3 2008, 11:47 AM~9854301
> *yes i did so thanks i need the sun roof in and contiental kit on before easter
> *


continental kit, hit up liv4lacs here on layitlow.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2008, 09:48 AM~9854309
> *continental kit, hit up liv4lacs here on layitlow.
> *


 :biggrin: cool ill do that


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 02:31 AM~9853356
> *thats just being a bitch ass snitch.    even thinkin about it, gives  you snitch status in my book.  so fk you *****.
> *


you think i give a fuck what you think. you aint no body. i dont give a fuck what you call me. you would do the same shit if it was your people.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 2 2008, 02:37 PM~9849901
> *make sure they're serving ice cold Corona's ... cause Rollerz Only is gonna be in the house!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  ..THANKS FOR THE CORONAS AND THE SHOTS..YALL SURE KNOW HOW TO PARTY...BIG UPS TO RO.... WE GLAD YALL CAME AND PARTY WITH US.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 3 2008, 02:13 AM~9853478
> *GREAT PARTTY EMPIRE
> *


THANX HOMIE....WHEN EVER YALL HAVIN A PARTY HOLLA AT THE EMPIRE WE WILL BE THERE...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 3 2008, 01:38 PM~9855247
> *THANX HOMIE....WHEN EVER YALL HAVIN A PARTY HOLLA AT THE EMPIRE WE WILL BE THERE...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND FRIENDS WHO CAME OUT TO OUR PARTY....NME IMAGE,FIRME,BONAFIDE,ROLLERZ ONLY,PLAYERS PARADISE,LOCOS CREATIONS,LOS MAGNIFICOS,TRUE EMINENCE, BOILER AND PROVOK...  
FOOD WAS GOOD, UFC FIGHT FOR FREE, GOOD MUSIC...AND PLENTY OF CORONAS.................. :biggrin: POST PICS SOON....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 3 2008, 01:45 PM~9855297
> *EMPIRE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND FRIENDS WHO CAME OUT TO OUR PARTY....NME IMAGE,FIRME,BONAFIDE,ROLLERZ ONLY,PLAYERS PARADISE,LOCOS CREATIONS,LOS MAGNIFICOS,TRUE EMINENCE, BOILER AND PROVOK...
> FOOD WAS GOOD, UFC FIGHT FOR FREE, GOOD MUSIC...AND PLENTY OF CORONAS.................. :biggrin: POST PICS SOON....
> *


ur car still at franks?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 3 2008, 12:50 PM~9855348
> *ur car still at franks?
> *


SI


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 3 2008, 01:51 PM~9855357
> *SI
> *


damm i was wasted last ite....loL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 3 2008, 11:40 AM~9854512
> *you think i give a fuck what you think. you aint no body. i dont give a fuck what you call me. you would do the same shit if it was your people.
> *


no i wouldn't and i suggest you just keep your mouth shut bitch, before something bad happens to ya. :guns:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2008, 11:48 AM~9854309
> *continental kit, hit up liv4lacs here on layitlow.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 3 2008, 11:47 AM~9854301
> *yes i did so thanks i need the sun roof in and contiental kit on before easter
> *


mosca (juan) from individuals had a continental kit for sale a while back i heard it was real clean, hit him up might still have it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Feb 3 2008, 04:13 AM~9853478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: We had a great time Goofy ... I'm sure you could tell :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up sic


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dena am still sleepy did the cops show up last nigth


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 02:54 PM~9855728
> *no i wouldn't    and i suggest you just keep your mouth shut bitch, before something bad happens to ya.  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...



damn, thats gangsta. you talk like a straight up g, is your last name montana?









:biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

where the pics goofy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 02:54 PM~9855728
> *no i wouldn't    and i suggest you just keep your mouth shut bitch, before something bad happens to ya.  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, MALDITO713, *RA-RA*
:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you two e-gangstas need to kiss and make up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Feb 3 2008, 07:02 PM~9856992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm's blocked, don't associate with snitch azz ******.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 02:54 PM~9855728
> *no i wouldn't    and i suggest you just keep your mouth shut bitch, before something bad happens to ya.  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


coming from a nga that called crime stoppers on his fam


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 3 2008, 10:04 PM~9858218
> *coming from a nga that called crime stoppers on his fam
> *


that wasn't about snitchin, that was about getting paid.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 10:03 PM~9858199
> *pm's blocked, don't associate with snitch azz ******.
> *


ok, what are you going to do something or what


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 3 2008, 06:02 PM~9856992
> *damn, thats gangsta.  you talk like a straight up g, is your last name montana?
> :biggrin:
> *


stfu :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2008, 10:30 PM~9858460
> *stfu :biggrin:
> *



go break some heaters :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 3 2008, 12:45 PM~9855297
> *EMPIRE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND FRIENDS WHO CAME OUT TO OUR PARTY....NME IMAGE,FIRME,BONAFIDE,ROLLERZ ONLY,PLAYERS PARADISE,LOCOS CREATIONS,LOS MAGNIFICOS,TRUE EMINENCE, BOILER AND PROVOK...
> FOOD WAS GOOD, UFC FIGHT FOR FREE, GOOD MUSIC...AND PLENTY OF CORONAS.................. :biggrin: POST PICS SOON....
> *


 :tears: :tears: missed a good party my bitch (rivistyle) was too tired to go! :biggrin: 


GIANTS WIN!!!!!!!

i won $300


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 10:06 PM~9858241
> *that wasn't about snitchin, that was about getting paid.
> *


this aint about helping my cousin either, its about getting FREE tires from homeboy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn all this drama over some tires.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2008, 10:31 PM~9858480
> *:tears:  :tears: missed a good party my bitch (rivistyle) was too tired to go! :biggrin:
> GIANTS WIN!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



nah nah nah, thats not how it went. dave wanted to know if there was gonna be a bbq buffet, i said no and he got mad and started gnawin on my leg. i had to knock him out and take him home to his wife who told me to jus leave him in the yard.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 09:41 PM~9858565
> *damn all this drama over some tires.
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2008, 09:42 PM~9858583
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


sup? i couldnt make the empire thing either.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 10:41 PM~9858565
> *damn all this drama over dave gettin kicked outta the souper salad buffet.
> *





:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 09:43 PM~9858590
> *sup? i couldnt make the empire thing either.
> *



making some side $$$


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 3 2008, 09:43 PM~9858594
> *:0
> *



HATERS go put that bucket 2gether :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2008, 10:45 PM~9858612
> *HATERS  go put that bucket 2gether :biggrin:
> *



****, go check out brains feedback topic :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 3 2008, 09:46 PM~9858618
> *****, go check out brains feedback topic :biggrin:
> *



oh yeah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 3 2008, 03:55 PM~9856446
> *was up sic
> *


whats up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 3 2008, 09:42 PM~9858578
> *nah nah nah, thats not how it went.  dave wanted to know if there was gonna be a bbq buffet, i said no and he got mad and started gnawin on my leg.  i had to knock him out and take him home to his wife who told me to jus leave him in the yard.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

roger quit rubbing my leg :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

GOT THESE 64 SKIRTS. OEM NOT REPRODUCTION HAS SCUFF GAURDS, $50.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 3 2008, 09:46 PM~9858618
> *****, go check out brains feedback topic :biggrin:
> *



just saw it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 4 2008, 12:14 AM~9858851
> *
> *


i hate it when i cant post pics up!  need help


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2008, 10:44 PM~9858605
> *making some side $$$
> *


naw, lone star had a big olive garden type date. when i called em, i heard em asking for more garlic bread.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 4 2008, 12:14 AM~9858851
> *
> *


i hate it when i cant post pics up!  need help


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2008, 11:14 PM~9858851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bumper still looks like shit.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 12:20 AM~9858892
> *bumper still looks like shit.
> *


not anymore!!!so heard ur car is getting juiced, hope its so...got something waiting on u!!  to welcome u to the real world of lowriding.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2008, 11:25 PM~9858916
> *not anymore!!!so heard ur car is getting juiced, hope its so...got something waiting on u!!  to welcome u to the real world of lowriding.. :0
> *


naw, imma go with 24's and donk it out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 10:26 PM~9858922
> *naw, imma go with 24's and donk it out.
> *


shut the fuck outta here


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2008, 11:25 PM~9858916
> *not anymore!!!so heard ur car is getting juiced, hope its so...got something waiting on u!!  to welcome u to the real world of lowriding.. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 11:28 PM~9858942
> *shut the fuck outta here
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 10:56 PM~9858704
> *GOT THESE 64 SKIRTS. OEM NOT REPRODUCTION HAS SCUFF GAURDS, $50.
> 
> 
> *


got some nice repros....


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Any Body Cruise Airline tonight?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Feb 3 2008, 11:51 PM~9859088
> *Any Body Cruise Airline tonight?
> *


yeah all the people coming out of the flea market


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

haha damn they have some nice rides then..... nah im just fuckin around.... irvington was dead... the cops were out there from the get go.... airline was packed though


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

airline is always packed, but for real is all the people coming out of the flea market

airline @ mitchell is where they be having clean cars


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 4 2008, 12:00 AM~9859141
> *airline is always packed, but for real is all the people coming out of the flea market
> 
> airline @ mitchell is where they be having clean cars
> *


Thats what i was talkin about........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

last i @ there some ***** was drifting in the gas station


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2008, 10:31 PM~9858480
> *:tears:  :tears: missed a good party my bitch (rivistyle) was too tired to go! :biggrin:
> GIANTS WIN!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



damn good game.....giants last touchdown gave us $1000 win...... :biggrin: .....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2008, 11:26 PM~9858922
> *naw, imma go with 24's and donk it out.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 3 2008, 10:37 PM~9858979
> *got some nice repros....
> *


??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 3 2008, 10:40 AM~9854276
> *thank dj latin where is metal works at or the the number
> *


I THINK HE WAS TALKIN BOUT "METAL MASTERS".


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 3 2008, 10:31 PM~9858480
> *:tears:  :tears: missed a good party my bitch (rivistyle) was too tired to go! :biggrin:
> GIANTS WIN!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


i broke even. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

breakin boyz off


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 3 2008, 12:45 PM~9855297
> *EMPIRE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND FRIENDS WHO CAME OUT TO OUR PARTY....NME IMAGE,FIRME,BONAFIDE,ROLLERZ ONLY,PLAYERS PARADISE,LOCOS CREATIONS,LOS MAGNIFICOS,TRUE EMINENCE, BOILER AND PROVOK...
> FOOD WAS GOOD, UFC FIGHT FOR FREE, GOOD MUSIC...AND PLENTY OF CORONAS.................. :biggrin: POST PICS SOON....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Feb 3 2008, 10:51 PM~9859088
> *Any Body Cruise Airline tonight?
> *


i passed by irvington around 830 -9... saw a couple of people.. no cops..where else do they chill on that side of town


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 10:05 AM~9860518
> *i passed by irvington around 830 -9... saw a couple of people.. no cops..where else do they chill on that side of town
> *


shouldnt u be workin!!!!i heard what ur gonna b doing today, GET DOWN HOMIE!!!!
:thumbsup: dont worry i aint no snitch!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2008, 09:58 AM~9860501
> *:biggrin:
> *


heard u were representing!!! :thumbsup: had a party for my mom n my lil girl sorry i couldnt make it, u know i would of if i could!




LOCOS CREATION


----------



## SHOW & GO 214 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Here's some "BEFORE & AFTER" pics of Aluminum that was polished... *:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOW & GO 214_@Feb 4 2008, 09:13 AM~9860546
> *Here's some "BEFORE & AFTER" pics of Aluminum that was polished... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






NICE WORK . GOT A # WE CAN REACH YOU AT??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 09:05 AM~9860518
> *i passed by irvington around 830 -9... saw a couple of people.. no cops..where else do they chill on that side of town
> *



WE WAS CRUISIN LAST NIGHT AT BW8 & WOODFOREST. :biggrin:


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 01:58 AM~9846904
> *if anyone is looking to buy tires i got the hook up at the discount tire on 610 and buffalo spdway close to s. main. get tires cheap if u shoot my homeboy some cash on the side. he can get 175/70/14 with a white wall, and coker 5/20 also. any size tire for any vehicle w/warranty and all that.
> *


good deal i got my set for 300 plus 50 to install and balance at wholesalewheel
and like 3 weeks shipping


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 4 2008, 08:08 AM~9860524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i cruise from 45 & 1960 all the way home...
stopped by irvington.. and went home..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 3 2008, 10:09 PM~9858263
> *ok, what are you going to do something or what
> *


 :0 GANG$TA :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 3 2008, 03:06 PM~9856190
> *:thumbsup: :around:
> :thumbsup: We had a great time Goofy ... I'm sure you could tell :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 09:05 AM~9860518
> *i passed by irvington around 830 -9... saw a couple of people.. no cops..where else do they chill on that side of town
> *


I went out to irvington @ about 8:45 and chilled till 9 saw ppl passing by, but they weren't stickin around so I took off to airline from there. Basically u gotta drive back and forth between spots till 1 starts poppin and there aint cops around . That's what ever1 does. To get to the spot on airline keep driving north on irvington till u hit tidwell then turn left on tidwell pass 3 intersections on tidwell till u get to airline... on airline turn right an keep driving till u pass up Mambos ... and its about 2 or 3 blocks from Mambos on airline around a place called Flamingo chill.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 4 2008, 09:08 AM~9860524
> *shouldnt u be workin!!!!i heard what ur gonna b doing today, GET DOWN HOMIE!!!!
> :thumbsup: dont worry i aint no snitch!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint trying to knock anybodys hustle..but i been playing around with polishing myself.. and if anybody needs some work done. i'll probably do it cheap maybe free, just to get some practice. let me know. 

before..









after polishing


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 12:18 PM~9861571
> *aint trying to knock anybodys hustle..but i been playing around with polishing myself..  and if anybody needs some work done. i'll probably do it cheap maybe free, just to get some practice.  let me know.
> 
> before..
> ...



nice job danny!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2008, 10:34 AM~9860916
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow it looks like all the festivities happened after I left for work downtown. :0  

Glad the party had a good turnout.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 11:18 AM~9861571
> *aint trying to knock anybodys hustle..but i been playing around with polishing myself..  and if anybody needs some work done. i'll probably do it cheap maybe free, just to get some practice.  let me know.
> 
> 
> ...



eeeeeeeeewww...we don't wanna know, but your switch plate looks excellent!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 4 2008, 12:35 PM~9861703
> *Wow it looks like all the festivities happened after I left for work downtown. :0
> 
> Glad the party had a good turnout.
> *



yes it was!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 4 2008, 12:30 PM~9861669
> *nice job danny!!!
> *


thanks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 12:18 PM~9861571
> *aint trying to knock anybodys hustle..but i been playing around with polishing myself..  and if anybody needs some work done. i'll probably do it cheap maybe free, just to get some practice.  let me know.
> 
> before..
> ...


got swirl marks and looks like shit

back to the drawing board fatso


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2008, 02:39 PM~9862108
> *got swirl marks and looks like shit
> 
> back to the drawing board fatso
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 01:44 PM~9862129
> *lol :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:machinegun:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> aint trying to knock anybodys hustle..*but i been playing around with polishing myself..* and if anybody needs some work done. i'll probably do it cheap maybe free, just to get some practice. let me know.
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 4 2008, 01:36 PM~9862493
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 12:18 PM~9861571
> *aint trying to knock anybodys hustle..but i been playing around with polishing myself..  and if anybody needs some work done. i'll probably do it cheap maybe free, just to get some practice.  let me know.
> 
> before..
> ...



LOOKS GOOD DANNY. FUCK WHAT THE HATERS SAY.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2008, 02:39 PM~9862510
> *LOOKS GOOD DANNY. FUCK WHAT THE HATERS SAY.
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

If anyone is interested 

The movie Dani has a small part in is coming on February 15th.

One showing - Through The Valley movie is showing @ 7:30 Friday 2-15-08 @ Rice Media Center 2030 University Blvd., Houston, TX 77030. Tickets are $10 dollars each and can be bought online @ swamp.org

Learn more about the movie at tripilleye.com


Helen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 4 2008, 03:41 PM~9862926
> *If anyone is interested
> 
> The movie Dani has a small part in is coming on February 15th.
> ...


:uh: mexicans aint allowed in rice village area.. unless its to cut lawns. :twak:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2008, 01:39 PM~9862108
> *got swirl marks and looks like shit
> 
> back to the drawing board fatso
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 12:18 PM~9861571
> *aint trying to knock anybodys hustle..but i been playing around with polishing myself..  and if anybody needs some work done. i'll probably do it cheap maybe free, just to get some practice.  let me know.
> 
> before..
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 12:18 PM~9861571
> *aint trying to knock anybodys hustle..but i been playing around with polishing myself..  and if anybody needs some work done. i'll probably do it cheap maybe free, just to get some practice.  let me know.
> 
> before..
> ...


I got a knob for you to polish......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 4 2008, 04:11 PM~9863118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$4.75? kinda steep.. no wonder it didn't last


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 4 2008, 04:11 PM~9863118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm nikka what u watching? lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 4 2008, 04:15 PM~9863147
> *I got a knob for you to polish......... :biggrin:
> *


fk you won ton soup,


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 4 2008, 04:16 PM~9863158
> *damm nikka what u watching? lol!
> *


 :biggrin: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 4 2008, 04:16 PM~9863158
> *damm nikka what u watching? lol!
> *


we know you a virgin.. so i'll explain simple as possible..


see.. when a guy and a brawd are attracted to each other..the guy loads here up with booze.. and makes her ride his stick. 

now, don't ask me to explain babys..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 04:41 PM~9863300
> *we know you a virgin..  so i'll explain simple as possible..
> see..  when a guy and a brawd are attracted to each other..the guy loads here up with booze.. and makes her ride his stick.
> 
> ...


this dude wants to talk about being a virgin.......dude we all know why u use to cary that cane...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 4 2008, 04:46 PM~9863343
> *this dude wants to talk about being a virgin.......dude we all know why u use to cary that cane...
> *


cause foot was fk'd up? :dunno: and its ok you a virgin. after some of the brawds i did, kinda wish i could say the same. :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 05:00 PM~9863447
> *cause foot was fk'd up?  :dunno:        and its ok you a virgin.  after some of the brawds i did, kinda wish i could say the same.  :angry:
> *


ain't no virgin here bro


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

So what he tryin to say is that that's her on his lap?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 4 2008, 05:04 PM~9863489
> *ain't no virgin here bro
> *


oh aight.. my bad.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

didnt mean to quote!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 4 2008, 05:06 PM~9863506
> *didnt mean to quote!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody wanna buy a 96 capala? finna make some power moves.. perhaps.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Somebody wanna buy a 64 Impala?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gangsta rap made me do it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 4 2008, 04:07 PM~9863523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Feb 4 2008, 05:13 PM~9863579
> *Somebody wanna buy a 64 Impala?
> 
> 
> ...


seen in on CL 

good luck with the sale los.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks man I appreciate it!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2008, 03:02 PM~9856159
> *mosca (juan) from individuals had a continental kit for sale a while back i heard it was real clean, hit him up might still have it
> *


  still got it....


----------



## abelgz (Jan 31, 2008)

HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN


----------



## abelgz (Jan 31, 2008)

WHAT U ASKIN FOR THAT IMP


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 4 2008, 12:16 AM~9859639
> *damn good game.....giants last touchdown gave us $1000 win...... :biggrin: .....
> *


BALLER
so when is the BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 4 2008, 08:11 AM~9860535
> *heard u were representing!!! :thumbsup: had a party for my mom n my lil girl sorry i couldnt make it, u know i would of if i could!
> LOCOS CREATION
> 
> *


Si Pero no invitan. :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

new texas plates :angry: 


http://apps.dot.state.tx.us/services/vehic.../vote_plate.htm


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 4 2008, 06:36 PM~9864285
> *new texas plates :angry:
> http://apps.dot.state.tx.us/services/vehic.../vote_plate.htm
> *


I have original 1963 Texas plates on my car so don't apply to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2008, 06:57 PM~9864432
> *I have original 1963 Texas plates on my car so don't apply to me. :biggrin:
> *


  

and fk all those new skoo plates, that make texas look all country. like we hicks or some shyt.. i know mac2lac likes em, but i say fk em.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 07:00 PM~9864455
> *
> 
> and fk all those new skoo plates, that make texas look all country. like we hicks or some shyt.. i know mac2lac likes em, but i say fk em.
> *


I didn't see no design I liked so I voted for the 1st one the traditional look. was the simplest one. others looked all cluttered and country.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2008, 09:05 AM~9860341
> *I THINK HE WAS TALKIN BOUT "METAL MASTERS".
> *


that's it. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 4 2008, 05:11 PM~9863118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you telling the world que un manaplaso y pr0n = :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2008, 07:08 PM~9864503
> *I didn't see no design I liked so I voted for the 1st one the traditional look. was the simplest one. others looked all cluttered and country.
> *


yeah, rest look like we all live home on da range.. fk that.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 3 2008, 05:55 PM~9856447
> *was up dena am still sleepy did the cops show up last nigth
> *


lol ... :roflmao: naw, they didn't show up ... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2008, 07:57 PM~9864432
> *I have original 1963 Texas plates on my car so don't apply to me. :biggrin:
> *


1982 Plates for me 


I could see these on the daily tho :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:46 PM~9865294
> *1982 Plates for me
> *


wuts up B Loco! What's the damn deal?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 4 2008, 09:49 PM~9865327
> *wuts up B Loco!  What's the damn deal?
> *


nada..... I wish I would have gone Sat. It would have been coo' to kick it again. I was planing on going but got held up on a side job   :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 08:46 PM~9865294
> *1982 Plates for me
> I could see these on the daily tho :biggrin:
> 
> ...


that shyt dont look like anywhere in texas i ever seen. looks like its for brokeback mountain queers. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 08:52 PM~9865360
> *nada..... I wish I would have gone Sat. It would have been coo' to kick it again. I was planing on going but got held up with a bad case of diarea     :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 09:56 PM~9865410
> *that shyt dont look like anywhere in texas i ever seen.  looks like its for brokeback mountain queers.  :uh:
> *


Southeast texas is the only flat part of Texas :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 4 2008, 10:00 PM~9865466
> *:0
> *


fk yo seats *****!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:02 PM~9865482
> *fk yo seats *****!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 4 2008, 10:02 PM~9865490
> *
> *


just got done with these yours are in tha work puto :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:09 PM~9865561
> *just got done with these yours are in tha work puto :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



dam those'll look sweet in my ride yo!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

they would


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

no


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:52 PM~9865360
> *nada..... I wish I would have gone Sat. It would have been coo' to kick it again. I was planing on going but got held up on a side job     :biggrin:
> *


 next time


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 4 2008, 10:15 PM~9865612
> * next time
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup rag


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 08:09 PM~9865561
> *just got done with these yours are in tha work puto :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is aight for a white guy..... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2008, 10:28 PM~9865768
> *Is aight for a white guy..... :uh:
> *


ill remember that :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:09 PM~9865561
> *just got done with these yours are in tha work puto :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


price??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2008, 08:18 PM~9865630
> *sup rag
> *


Sup homie u.........u ridin da 4 to mambos this weekend??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2008, 10:31 PM~9865800
> *price??
> *


what did I charge?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:34 PM~9865831
> *what did I charge?
> *


 :0 ......so what would you charge for something like that?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2008, 08:33 PM~9865819
> *Sup homie u.........u ridin da 4 to mambos this weekend??
> *


maybe. mambos aint right around the corner from me. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2008, 10:35 PM~9865841
> *:0 ......so what would you charge for something like that?
> *


when I see you at Mambos we can talk


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 4 2008, 08:30 PM~9865784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: chu trying to say????u want a trailer o something?????? Lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2008, 09:35 PM~9865841
> *:0 ......so what would you charge for something like that?
> *



you should see the rest of it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2008, 08:48 PM~9865937
> *Hey hey hey don't go get butthurt on me n shit
> :uh: chu trying to say????u want a trailer o something?????? Lol
> *


trailer for what. i dont have a boat.


----------



## abelgz (Jan 31, 2008)

ANY LOLOS 4 SALE IN HTOWN CUTTYS REGALS MONTES


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2008, 10:27 AM~9860611
> *WE WAS CRUISIN LAST NIGHT AT BW8 & WOODFOREST.  :biggrin:
> *


so ive heard, thats by my hood puto! cant call nobody...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 10:46 AM~9860684
> *im waiting on my helpers to get here..im a get down like james brown..
> just hope i dont end up in jail like him..
> shit i cruise from 45 & 1960 all the way home...
> ...


i see u getting down homie!!! clean ass work homie!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 4 2008, 10:50 PM~9865956
> *you should see the rest of it
> *


your seat are lookin good Im shootin for friday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2008, 08:54 PM~9865991
> *trailer for what. i dont have a boat.
> *


Oh ok u just sounded like u was gettin iffy bout dippin da 4 there...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2008, 09:10 PM~9866171
> *Oh ok u just sounded like u was gettin iffy bout dippin da 4 there...........
> *


might not go back until i have something to nose up with, or tap jesus in the chin...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 10:04 PM~9866101
> *your seat are lookin good Im shootin for friday
> *



mine? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 4 2008, 11:14 PM~9866214
> *mine?  :biggrin:
> *


yes puto yours :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 4 2008, 11:14 PM~9866214
> *mine?  :biggrin:
> *


Pesco 777's on sale right now... 








Prices are as follows:
-$350.00 ea
----or----
-$600.00 pair

*All 777's are same condition as the one pictured above or better. 





:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2008, 09:13 PM~9866201
> *might not go back until i have something to nose up with, or tap jesus in the chin...
> *


I hear ya on that, just got back from mr fineline pickin da ragalacs "reinforcements" ........atleast try to tap jesus in da shin o something


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2008, 11:34 PM~9866440
> *I hear ya on that, just got back from mr fineline pickin da ragalacs "reinforcements" ........atleast try to tap jesus in da shin o something
> *


 :| ill be nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg+Feb 4 2008, 09:57 AM~9861060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie.. almost done..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:37 PM~9866471
> *:| ill be nice
> *


 :uh:  pinche brian :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2008, 11:44 PM~9866548
> *:uh:   pinche brian  :angry:
> *


Im being nice :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:|


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 10:41 PM~9866518
> *cool.. might swing by next time.. ill be in the primered pattern elco on 13's
> 
> thanks homie.. almost done..
> *


shyt i think i saw u drive by then.... i saw a car like that driving toward 610...


----------



## abelgz (Jan 31, 2008)

ANY LOLOS IN HTOWN 4 BOUT 4200-4700 SUP HOLLA AT ME


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NOE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Feb 4 2008, 09:50 PM~9866605
> *shyt i think i saw u drive by then.... i saw a car like that driving toward 610...
> *


yea, i was going south..on 45..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:45 PM~9866563
> *Im being nice :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

elsicko :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 10:03 PM~9866713
> *elsicko :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abelgz_@Feb 4 2008, 09:53 PM~9866623
> *ANY LOLOS IN HTOWN 4 BOUT 4200-4700 SUP HOLLA AT ME
> *


Wat exactly u trying to get into homie?????? Project car??? Something decent??? Something already ready to roll???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 10:27 PM~9866361
> *Pesco 777's on sale right now...
> 
> 
> ...



already seen that. not doin it anymore. i dont wear polo jus cus everyone else is :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2008, 09:56 PM~9866654
> *NOE
> 
> 
> ...


***** I'm da most not gayest ***** of all da not gayest ****** in da universe *****...............lollllllllllllll mayne boondocks go hard lol


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

good looking out jose from latin cartel 4 the continentsl kit just pay for a cut rim on ebay so now just got to get the sun roof install


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Feb 4 2008, 08:42 PM~9865263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 4 2008, 06:06 PM~9864068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talk bout broke back mountain.....you offerin to polish anyone for free just to get some practice......hahaha.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 4 2008, 09:01 PM~9865475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok tuba playing azz *****, go tell that story at band camp. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2008, 12:04 AM~9867266
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abelgz_@Feb 4 2008, 05:48 PM~9863937
> *HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN
> *


Check it out in the classifieds here on layitlow.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

$20 RAFFLE FOR SOME BRAND NEW DAYTONS :0 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9867689


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 11:03 PM~9866713
> *elsicko :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abelgz_@Feb 4 2008, 10:57 PM~9866015
> *ANY LOLOS 4 SALE IN HTOWN CUTTYS REGALS MONTES
> *


i know a guy selling a caddy 2 door i think 89 hydros 8 switches wire wheels $3500 clean interior stock paint with pin strippin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 02:11 AM~9867702
> *:wow:
> *


agree


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 12:09 AM~9867699
> *fk rest of texas then.
> hold up foo, gonna make that man show up with enclosed trailer.
> if you didn't get word about the cruise spot, must not be YOUR hood.
> ...


ok tube suckin ass ***** go tell that story at fat camp............... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

ouch


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

x10 :thumbsup:




> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2008, 10:03 PM~9866713
> *elsicko :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 10:08 AM~9868829
> *ok tube suckin ass ***** go tell that story at fat camp............... :uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: dam ****** so infatuated wit my style..................****** might fuck around and try n join a band now watch..........


I bet u dats his background on his computer........... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 12:49 PM~9869728
> *:uh: dam ****** so infatuated wit my style..................a ***** might fuck around and try n join a band now watch me..........
> 
> *


thought u already in a band.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 11:50 AM~9869735
> *thought u already in a band.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ................gay.....................  :werd: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 01:45 PM~9870077
> *:uh: ................gay.....................   :werd:  :loco:
> *



don't fk with danny homie......he got's them ROTC skills.......haha


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 5 2008, 04:11 PM~9870631
> *don't fk with danny homie......he got's them ROTC skills.......haha
> *


why did kids joint that anyway?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 09:09 PM~9865561
> *just got done with these yours are in tha work puto :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice! Ill be over later to further inspect them


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2008, 04:17 PM~9863163
> *fk you won ton soup,
> *


wah ha ha ha


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 5 2008, 03:11 PM~9870631
> *don't fk with danny homie......he got's them ROTC skills.......haha
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 5 2008, 03:11 PM~9870631
> *don't fk with danny homie......he got's them ROTC skills.......haha
> *


rifle skills from ROTC :machinegun: pistol skills from da streets :guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2008, 03:58 PM~9870903
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Rapper Pimp C Toxicoloy Reports Accidental Death 
5-Feb-2008
Written by: Ahna J. Hughes 
Toxicology reports were released on behalf of Chad Butler, formerly known as Pimp C, and revealed his death to be accidental. 

Chad Butler, formerly known as Pimp C, was found dead in the Mondrian Hotel in West Hollywood on December 4th. The 33-year-old rap star was found in his hotel bed dead after he failed to checkout the following morning. *Butler was infamous for drinking cough syrup mixed drinks that ultimately led to his death. *NBC reports police found prescribed cough syrup inside his hotel room and toxicology reports have been released as the cause of death to be accidental. Butler suffered from sleep apnea, which caused him to periodically suppress breathing ability while sleeping. *The cough syrup was reported to have had a reverse side effect and assumingly suppressed his breathing ability long enough for him to die of oxygen deprivation.*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 04:04 PM~9870933
> *Rapper Pimp C Toxicoloy Reports Accidental Death
> 5-Feb-2008
> Written by: Ahna J. Hughes
> ...



I have that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 5 2008, 04:01 PM~9870915
> *
> *


sup young. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 04:30 PM~9871128
> *I have that.
> *


sleep with one of those darth vador masks?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2008, 04:35 PM~9871157
> *sup young. :cheesy:
> *


stop teasin the boy.. he probably crying and wackin off right now, just cause you said hi to em.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 04:41 PM~9871198
> *stop teasin the boy.. he probably crying and wackin off right now, just cause you said hi to em.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:

ugh! i need a beer!! :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2008, 05:00 PM~9871322
> *:roflmao: :twak:
> 
> ugh! i need a beer!! :angry:
> *


i'll buy you one or maybe more.. and i'd promise to be perfect gentleman,but i'd be lying.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 4 2008, 11:28 PM~9866978
> *good looking out jose from latin cartel 4 the continentsl kit just pay for a cut rim on ebay so now just got to get the sun roof install
> *


any time homie let me kno when u lookn for something else..................


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Anybody lookin for a cutlass found it on craigs list

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/564158953.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Feb 5 2008, 06:43 PM~9872009
> *Anybody lookin for a cutlass found it on craigs list
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/564158953.html
> *


$1800? man trippin. must think that cutty barrett jackson worthy.


----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

where is the mambos yall go to? and is it only sundays?


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROlando_@Feb 5 2008, 06:59 PM~9872102
> *where is the mambos yall go to? and is it only sundays?
> *


Harrisburg and Wayside


----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Feb 5 2008, 06:12 PM~9872196
> *Harrisburg and Wayside
> *


thanks bud


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROlando_@Feb 5 2008, 07:18 PM~9872241
> *thanks bud
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 03:04 PM~9870933
> *Rapper Pimp C Toxicoloy Reports Accidental Death
> 5-Feb-2008
> Written by: Ahna J. Hughes
> ...


leanin to hard on the drank


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 03:04 PM~9870933
> *Rapper Pimp C Toxicoloy Reports Accidental Death
> 5-Feb-2008
> Written by: Ahna J. Hughes
> ...


Por Pendejo!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2008, 07:20 PM~9872255
> *leanin to hard on the drank
> *


shoulda laid off that lean or wore cpap mask.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 06:22 PM~9872277
> *shoulda laid off that lean or wore cpap mask.
> *


find me a project car...u know what year. 

web-geek


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2008, 07:42 PM~9872442
> *find me a project car...u know what year.
> 
> web-geek
> *


sorry, but even your pockets aint deep enough for cars available in THAT YEAR.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 06:57 PM~9872549
> *sorry, but even your pockets aint deep enough for cars available in THAT YEAR.
> *


yea, just for that u gonna be the first on the list to get served.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2008, 08:00 PM~9872576
> *yea, just for that u gonna be the first on the list to get served.
> *


served? hno: that mean your gonna bring it? 








hno:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 04:40 PM~9871183
> *sleep with one of those darth vador masks?
> *



nah...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 08:37 PM~9872918
> *nah...
> *


should.. i don't even nap without mine.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 08:40 PM~9872946
> *should.. i don't even nap without mine.
> *



For real, I need to go to the dr for that. Sometimes, specially after drinking alot I wake up dizzy than a mofo cause I wasnt breathing for a minute or two... then the womens get scared. They think Im dead cause I stop breathing... LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 08:45 PM~9872985
> *For real, I need to go to the dr for that. Sometimes, specially after drinking alot I wake up dizzy than a mofo cause I wasnt breathing for a minute or two... then the womens get scared. They think Im dead cause I stop breathing... LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie thats the longest post i seen u put up since i been here :biggrin: ...... Nah but seriously I wake up dizzy sometimes to.... hope I dont die


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 08:58 PM~9873108
> *mest up
> *


mas triste :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 05:30 PM~9871128
> *I have that.
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:45 PM~9872985
> *For real, I need to go to the dr for that. Sometimes, specially after drinking alot I wake up dizzy than a mofo cause I wasnt breathing for a minute or two... then the womens get scared. They think Im dead cause I stop breathing... LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


don't wait too long or we'll be pouring a lil kool aid for yo' ass.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 4 2008, 11:22 PM~9866912
> *already seen that.  not doin it anymore.  i dont wear polo jus cus everyone else is :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 07:58 PM~9873108
> *mest up
> *


.......ala mouser.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 10:19 PM~9873267
> *.......ala mouser.........
> *


102.9 me la pela


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2008, 07:52 PM~9865360
> *nada..... I wish I would have gone Sat. It would have been coo' to kick it again. I was planing on going but got held up on a side job     :biggrin:
> *



u too :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 5 2008, 08:21 PM~9873278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup dave.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2008, 09:11 PM~9873203
> *don't wait too long or we'll be pouring a lil kool aid for yo' ass.
> *



for real...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 08:31 PM~9873393
> *Yea!...........whatever he said..............
> Sup dave.
> *


 just reading up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 10:31 PM~9873393
> *Yea!...........whatever he said..............
> Sup dave.
> *


hey fool, need some retalliation pics of slimster. i got all of these of you but don't want to put you out like a lil white picket fence kid. hook the slimsters pics up fool.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 5 2008, 09:22 PM~9873286
> *u too :biggrin:
> *



he was fixin stuff, not breakin it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 5 2008, 08:33 PM~9873414
> *just reading up
> *


Reading up da layitchismes............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 5 2008, 08:45 PM~9872985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok..let me skoo ya'll.. dangers of sleep apnea, are 1. you never get good night rest, because while asleep you subcontiously wake yourself up a little to open airway. machine basicly blows in, so you can get to the deepest part of sleep that your missing. 2. and more dangerous, is that if drunk or whatever (as in Pimp C's, case, when his airway closed, he was not contious enough for his body to open his airway. thats why i mentioned he would still be here, if he had machine. 

ok, nuff said. 


ours some out: for the homies that aint here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so slabby

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/564273913.html


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

wusup noe did you get your car back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2008, 09:45 PM~9873562
> *so slabby
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/564273913.html
> *


all you, just add steer horns and wear a cowboy hat


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2008, 09:45 PM~9873558
> *ok..let me skoo ya'll..    dangers of sleep apnea, are 1. you never get good night rest, because while asleep you subcontiously wake yourself up a little to open airway.  machine basicly blows in, so you can get to the deepest part of sleep that your missing.  2. and more dangerous, is that if drunk or whatever (as in Pimp C's, case, when his airway closed, he was not contious enough for his body to open his airway.  thats why i mentioned he would still be here, if he had machine.
> 
> ok, nuff said.
> ...


So the machine is constantly going or it goes on when you stop breathing?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2008, 08:34 PM~9873435
> *hey fool, need some retalliation pics of slimster.  i got all of these of you but don't want to put you out like a lil white picket fence kid.  hook the slimsters pics up fool.
> *


Yea I no black boy be fuckin me up.....I aint trippin tho he was too ugly as a kid his peoples aint got no pics of him but ima snoop around next time I go over there.........I no he sent u da new one mightasswell put it up lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:51 PM~9873644
> *So the machine is constantly going or it goes on when you stop breathing?
> *


constantly is going. depending of severity will depend on what setting the dr. put it on.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2008, 09:53 PM~9873666
> *constantly is going.  depending of severity will depend on what setting the dr. put it on.
> *



you have one too?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Feb 5 2008, 08:57 PM~9873085
> * Damn homie thats the longest post i seen u put up since i been here :biggrin: ...... Nah but seriously I wake up dizzy sometimes to.... hope I dont die
> *


Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2008, 10:10 PM~9873855
> *Lol!
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2008, 10:10 PM~9873855
> *Lol!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 09:51 PM~9873647
> *Yea I no black boy be fuckin me up.....I aint trippin tho he was too ugly as a kid his peoples aint got no pics of him but ima snoop around next time I go over there.........I no he sent u da new one mightasswell put it up lol
> *


For real! Mite as well post it up! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:11 PM~9873872
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Ha!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2008, 10:18 PM~9873938
> *Ha!
> *




somebody once told me that I was holding my breath in my sleep...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Feb 5 2008, 10:15 PM~9873912
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh Danny thanks for offering a beer after work. Maybe next time...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:20 PM~9873960
> *somebody once told me that I was holding my breath in my sleep...
> *


Craziness! Your too difficult!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2008, 10:24 PM~9874011
> *Craziness! Your too difficult!
> *


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

que que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 5 2008, 10:22 PM~9873286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was breakin yo seats :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:51 PM~9873644
> *So the machine is constantly going or it goes on when you stop breathing?
> *


constantly going. has some tiny holes drilled in mask, if pressure builds up to much, to release air. also has like a flap, that when exhailing, blocks inward air. ends snoring, but then that noise is replaced by sound of maching.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

This is how a he takes care of his sleep apnea problems...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2008, 11:22 PM~9873994
> *Oh Danny thanks for offering a beer after work. Maybe next time...
> *


Saving this for friday you coming threw? :biggrin: Some guys from work hooked up a case of 24 for free :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

got my hopper ready! Doing house calls serving fools... whos next? Pull up or shut up!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2008, 09:17 PM~9873922
> *For real! Mite as well post it up! Lol!
> *


 :uh:na this one tooooooooooooo cute might fall in love wit this one............then some people might get jealous again.......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:44 PM~9874290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: take it to mambos sunday :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2008, 10:49 PM~9874355
> *:cheesy:  take it to mambos sunday :biggrin:
> *




no potato chipping homie...


:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :0 man i miss that car, specially that blue paint :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2008, 09:49 PM~9874357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup with pics of the whole car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

87cutty

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:49 PM~9874360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 58 r something


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2008, 09:51 PM~9874390
> *sup with pics of the whole car
> *


naw


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2008, 10:53 PM~9874411
> *:0  58 r something
> *



64ss


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Focus SS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2008, 09:51 PM~9874390
> *sup with pics of the whole car
> *


x100


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 09:53 PM~9874401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was better that color :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2008, 11:00 PM~9874491
> *was better that color :uh:
> *



yeah?

still havent seen it lately.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :0 :0 :0  nice


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 5 2008, 08:35 PM~9873448
> *he was fixin stuff, not breakin it :biggrin:
> *



u broke it i fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 08:43 PM~9873530
> *Reading up da layitchismes............
> *



x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2008, 09:31 PM~9874124
> *you know me...... all the yellow boxes are gone
> 
> No, I was breakin yo seats :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 6 2008, 12:23 AM~9874751
> *
> *


what i called you about last week  might be getting more... great for the do it your selfer! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2008, 09:41 PM~9874251
> *Saving this for friday you coming threw? :biggrin: Some guys from work hooked up a case of 24 for free :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



yummy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Aztec Image (AI) - broken up but still reppin, no dues and no meetings :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 6 2008, 12:20 AM~9874715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car was gettin up real good, i wonder whos it was!!  :cheesy:un pinche LOCO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 5 2008, 10:41 PM~9874251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2008, 12:28 AM~9874792
> *mayne.the good stuff.. i was just going to buy her a 40oz and make her share it.
> *


I would have fig you for a 16oz. can of Blue Bull :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2008, 10:24 PM~9874764
> *what i called you about last week  might be getting more... great for the do it your selfer! :biggrin:
> *


 oh yeah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2008, 09:53 PM~9873666
> *constantly is going.  depending of severity will depend on what setting the dr. put it on.
> *


x2.. yeah.. dr prescribes PSI to have machine set at. also has a ramp, where when you turn it on, the pressure starts slow and builds up..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2008, 10:25 PM~9874774
> *Aztec Image (AI) - broken up but still reppin, no dues and no meetings :0
> *


never took the plaque off


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2008, 11:30 PM~9874805
> *I would have fig you for a 16oz. can of Blue Bull :biggrin:
> *


naw, well sometimes when the chino store has em on ice, might grab couple of those and put em in a mexican coozie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2008, 12:30 AM~9874805
> *I would have fig you for a 16oz. can of Blue Bull :biggrin:
> *


with a straw to git-err fkd up faster!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 6 2008, 12:30 AM~9874812
> *oh yeah
> *


let me know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:15 PM~9874666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2008, 12:32 AM~9874831
> *naw, well sometimes when the chino store has em on ice,  might grab couple of those and put em in a mexican coozie
> *


not bad for a quick buzz


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

both street sigle pumps, and catching big air ...good enought for a back yard build up!!!  see what the 'MOST WANTED' cuttlass is gonna do real soon... 







:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 5 2008, 10:13 PM~9874642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 5 2008, 04:04 PM~9870933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's the ghosts covering your mouth..... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

doos open mayne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2008, 10:41 PM~9874251
> *Saving this for friday you coming threw? :biggrin: Some guys from work hooked up a case of 24 for free :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 party at Brian's house! Yea u owe me...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2008, 10:46 PM~9874310
> *:uh:na this one tooooooooooooo cute might fall in love wit this one............then some people might get jealous again.......
> *


Dam haters!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

any other chuntis (besides me) goin to the mexico game tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 6 2008, 08:35 AM~9876683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


typical white guy stance....................... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 6 2008, 09:35 AM~9876683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i'd whoop that barbers ass.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 6 2008, 09:35 AM~9876683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wah ha ha ha look at that kool aid smile :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2008, 10:36 AM~9877076
> *:uh:  i'd whoop that barbers ass.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 5 2008, 04:35 PM~9871157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waitin on you to polish my knob fatty


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2008, 09:36 AM~9877076
> *:uh:  i'd whoop that barbers ass.
> *


thats the typical white man cut.. most of the time its a natural thing..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2008, 12:40 PM~9877800
> *thats the typical white man cut.. most of the time its a natural thing..
> *


oh.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

On saturday I met a girl that works for ch. 11 at the Empire party. She said she wants to cover a show or club for a segment. Let me know of anything coming up. She said anything from now through march.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 6 2008, 02:27 PM~9878395
> *On saturday I met a girl that works for ch. 11 at the Empire party. She said she wants to cover a show or club for a segment. Let me know of anything coming up. She said anything from now through march.
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2008, 02:14 PM~9878716
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


he met a dude


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2008, 02:14 PM~9878716
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


he met a dude


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 6 2008, 03:35 PM~9878891
> *he met a dude
> *


:0 you get the pic of your new raspa(snow cones) tricycle? man said $900.. coolers and supplies included.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2008, 08:03 AM~9876552
> *any other chuntis (besides me) goin to the mexico game tonight? :biggrin:
> *


i seen them m/f on fannin and 610 selling all kinds of t shirts... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2008, 05:00 PM~9879444
> *i seen them m/f on fannin and 610 selling all kinds of t shirts... :uh:
> *



are those the same wets working at halliburton at bellaire @ beltway, that have like 971723947129347 bicycles chained up to fence around that job site? so many it looks like tour de france. 

now, that i think of it.. bet a wet could win that shyt.. while carrying a cooler and selling raspas.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2008, 04:05 PM~9879486
> *are those the same wets working at halliburton  at bellaire @ beltway, that have like 971723947129347 bicycles chained up to fence around that job site?  so many it looks like tour de france.
> 
> now, that i think of it..  bet a wet could win that shyt..    while carrying a cooler and selling raspas.
> *


i dont know about all that. i just saw a bunch of people all over posted up with tables selling green red and white clothes.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

*just had my baby girl yesterday!!!!! pic will post soon!!!!
7 pounds 18in long blondish red hair n blue eyes!!!!!! *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good deal homie. congrats


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2008, 06:21 PM~9879614
> *good deal homie. congrats
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 6 2008, 06:20 PM~9879601
> *just had my baby girl yesterday!!!!! pic will post soon!!!!
> 7 pounds 18in long blondish red hair n blue eyes!!!!!!
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Already homie!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 6 2008, 05:20 PM~9879601
> *blondish red hair n blue eyes</span>!!!!!! </span>
> *


knocked up a white gurl? well aight!! and congrats.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 6 2008, 04:20 PM~9879601
> *just had my baby girl yesterday!!!!! pic will post soon!!!!
> 7 pounds 18in long blondish red hair n blue eyes!!!!!!
> *


congrates homie. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 6 2008, 06:20 PM~9879601
> *just had my baby girl yesterday!!!!! pic will post soon!!!!
> 7 pounds 18in long blondish red hair n blue eyes!!!!!!
> *


congrats


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2008, 08:25 PM~9881703
> *congrats
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 6 2008, 04:20 PM~9879601
> *just had my baby girl yesterday!!!!! pic will post soon!!!!
> 7 pounds 18in long blondish red hair n blue eyes!!!!!!
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE!!!


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

congrats


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 6 2008, 05:20 PM~9879601
> *just had my baby girl yesterday!!!!! pic will post soon!!!!
> 7 pounds 18in long blondish red hair n blue eyes!!!!!!
> *


*Congratulations*


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

anyone know a place in H-Town (besides Shorty) that can shorten a rear end?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 6 2008, 06:20 PM~9879601
> *just had my baby girl yesterday!!!!! pic will post soon!!!!
> 7 pounds 18in long blondish red hair n blue eyes!!!!!!
> *


congrats bro! ur life changes after ur first child, things wont ever be tha same..good luck and enjoy  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2008, 10:46 PM~9882021
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!!!
> *


y tu que esperas,,dale duro para que salgan cuates!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2008, 10:46 PM~9882021
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!!!
> *


 get to work!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 6 2008, 11:49 PM~9883490
> *anyone know a place in H-Town (besides Shorty) that can shorten a rear end?
> *


marcustoms or sungod customs should be able to do that.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que honda pinche nix customs!!! wat u up too bro, watz tha word on tha streets :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Feb 6 2008, 05:20 PM~9879601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x10

GET READY FOR THE SHOPPING TO BEGIN.....MY 5 YR OLD LOVES TO SHOP, SO MY ASS IS IN TROUBLE.....AND EVERYTHING HAS TO MATCH.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

q; vo tony i heard you working on tha lac. we be up there sunday. Keke Is reado To get lift. Have @ more 31's batteries if some one wants them


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

one of our members is sellin his ride..79 cutty, 3 pumps, gold center 13x7's asking 5g's for it...or 2g's for just car only

James 832 292 1432


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 7 2008, 11:34 AM~9886095
> *one of our members is sellin his ride..79 cutty, 3 pumps, gold center 13x7's asking 5g's for it...or 2g's for just car only
> 
> James 832 292 1432
> ...


color looks familiar. metallic candy rose pearl with flakes? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 7 2008, 11:34 AM~9886095
> *one of our members is sellin his ride..79 cutty, 3 pumps, gold center 13x7's asking 5g's for it...or 2g's for just car only
> 
> James 832 292 1432
> ...




sweet ride...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 7 2008, 10:26 AM~9885318
> *q; vo tony i heard you working on tha lac. we be up there sunday. Keke Is reado To get lift. Have @ more 31's batteries if some one wants them
> *


NAW MAN U HEARD WRONG BRO, WORKIN ON THA CUTTLASS :biggrin: SHOULD BE READY SOON!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 7 2008, 11:13 AM~9886344
> *NAW MAN U HEARD WRONG BRO, WORKIN ON THA CUTTLASS  :biggrin: SHOULD BE READY SOON!!!
> *


Show them boys whats up. Break em Off :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FEB 24TH 2008
11AM-5PM
EVERYONE IS WELCOME........."WE MEAN EVERYONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*
*
MORE INFO CONTACT
GOOFY (832-213-8219)*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 7 2008, 01:15 PM~9886368
> *Show them boys whats up. Break em Off  :biggrin:
> *


U SHOULD KNOW WHO MY # 1 VICTUM IS.... :angry:  FOR ALL THA SHIT HE SPOKE, AT MAMBOS...ITS NOT A GAME ANYMORE, LOCOS KUSTOM SHOP IS ON FIRE!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 7 2008, 11:52 AM~9886600
> *U SHOULD KNOW WHO MY # 1 VICTUM IS.... :angry:   FOR ALL THA SHIT HE SPOKE, AT MAMBOS...ITS NOT A GAME ANYMORE, LOCOS KUSTOM SHOP IS ON FIRE!!
> *


all ready just for that im going to get me another town car and show em how locos do it . Locos will set the level high real high.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 7 2008, 02:26 PM~9886848
> *all ready just for that im going to get me another town car and show em how locos do it . Locos will set the level high real high.
> *


I GOT U COVERED IF U DECIDE TO GET ANOTHER ONE, ILL HELP U OUT AS MUCH AS I CAN WITH THA HYDRAULICS!!  LOCOS WILL PUT IT DOWN.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 7 2008, 12:30 PM~9886871
> *I GOT U COVERED IF U DECIDE TO GET ANOTHER ONE, ILL HELP U OUT AS MUCH AS I CAN WITH THA HYDRAULICS!!  LOCOS WILL PUT IT DOWN.
> *


All ready to bad my cars frame is fuckt up other ways we trow some more juice on tha mother and hop aginst homie thann will se how is on what leval. but dont worry is comming soon .We going to raise some hell LOCOS STYLE. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 7 2008, 12:52 PM~9886600
> *U SHOULD KNOW WHO MY # 1 VICTUM IS.... :angry:   FOR ALL THA SHIT HE SPOKE, AT MAMBOS...ITS NOT A GAME ANYMORE, LOCOS KUSTOM SHOP IS ON FIRE!!
> *


 :0 estas LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2008, 05:00 PM~9879444
> *i seen them m/f on fannin and 610 selling all kinds of t shirts... :uh:
> *


Yup! Hustlin!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 6 2008, 05:20 PM~9879601
> *just had my baby girl yesterday!!!!! pic will post soon!!!!
> 7 pounds 18in long blondish red hair n blue eyes!!!!!!
> *


That's awesome! Congrats! What did yal name her?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

anybody out there. i need a distributor and trany for a 305


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2008, 02:55 PM~9887017
> *:0 estas LOCO    :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT THE COPS SAY WHEN THEY PULL UP MY RECORD! :biggrin: ITS A (LOWRIDER FAMILY THING)!U KNOW HOW WE DO IT HOMIE........  
HIGH VOLTAGE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

tony need to get off layitlow or chochi would call you a comadre :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

comadreando comadreando on layitlow :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 7 2008, 02:07 PM~9887097
> *That's awesome! Congrats! What did yal name her?
> *


:uh: how was the game? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

Associated Press - February 7, 2008 1:05 PM ET 

HOUSTON (AP) - Houston police are investigating the shooting of 2 men outside Reliant Stadium after a soccer match between the United States and Mexico.

Police identified the wounded as 28-year-old Raul *(rah-OOL') *Edgar Belmon and 36-year-old Manuel Elgua, both of Houston. Police spokesman John Cannon says both were shot in the stadium parking lot as they were leaving the stadium after last night's game.

Belmon was wounded in the left thigh, while Elgua was hit in the lower back. Both are listed in stable condition at Memorial Hermann Hospital.

The men told police they saw someone reach into a maroon car, pull out a weapon and start shooting. Cannon says *it's unclear why the shots were fired, but witnesses told investigators that someone threw a beer at the shooter's car just before the shooting.*
About 70,000 people attended the game, which ended in a 2-2 tie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Feb 6 2008, 10:49 PM~9883490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got 2 old ass points distributor :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sucks for rah-OOL'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

should of waited for raul to get out the car first, before they shot him..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 6 2008, 04:20 PM~9879601
> *just had my baby girl yesterday!!!!! pic will post soon!!!!
> 7 pounds 18in long blondish red hair n blue eyes!!!!!!
> *


congrats :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2008, 10:33 PM~9874843
> *:0
> *











heard is got panited blue with a white top.... :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 7 2008, 05:35 PM~9888652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks familiar


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2008, 05:21 PM~9888542
> *should of waited for raul to get out the car first, before they shot him..
> *


 :uh: its rah-OOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2008, 04:45 PM~9888768
> *looks familiar
> *


bought it with a burnt headlight and sold it with a burnt headlight :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2008, 05:59 PM~9888917
> *bought it with a burnt headlight and sold it with a burnt headlight  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 7 2008, 12:34 PM~9886095
> *one of our members is sellin his ride..79 cutty, 3 pumps, gold center 13x7's asking 5g's for it...or 2g's for just car only
> 
> James 832 292 1432
> ...


SETUP PICS :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 7 2008, 05:35 PM~9888652
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mamalo puto! 



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. htown gone wild this week..everybody needs to chill.. look at this.. in grand marquis on choppaz

2 Killed, 1 Wounded In Drive-By ShootingPOSTED: 7:51 am CST February 7, 2008
UPDATED: 10:55 am CST February 7, 2008

HOUSTON -- Two people are dead and another is in the hospital after a drive by shooting in southwest Houston, KPRC Local 2 reported.

Houston police said they responded to a call for help in the parking lot of the Randalls store on South Post Oak Road near West Bellfort Street at 6:30 p.m. Wednesday.

Investigators said they found a blue car with its door open. Three men inside the car had been shot several times in the head, officials said.

Their identities were not released.

The third victim was shot in the back but is expected to survive.

The car had dozens of bullet holes in its exterior, police said.

Police said they do not believe the shooting happened at the parking lot. They said someone likely dropped off the car in the parking lot after the shooting, officials said.

Investigators would not say if the shooting was drug- or gang-related.

"We are still gathering evidence. We are talking to one of the shooting victims who is in stable condition at the hospital," Sgt. E.B. Cisneros said.

Police said they do not have a description the shooters. Investigators said they may have fled the scene in a black, four-door Honda.

Anyone with information was asked to call the Houston Police Department Homicide Division at 713-308-3600 or Crime Stoppers at 713-222-TIPS.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/15241847/detail.html <- video


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, *_Shiela_*

:uh: shiela, you gonna be famous soon..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

drive bys arent good for la raza


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Crazy ass soccer fans.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juicedcaprice_@Feb 7 2008, 09:49 PM~9890341
> *
> *


I just read your quote on the bottom. It was about time u came out of the closet.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2008, 08:56 PM~9890406
> *drive bys arent good for la raza
> *



neither is tripas, but nobody cares


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

already!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 7 2008, 08:02 PM~9890454
> *Crazy ass soccer fans.
> *


i wouldnt call them soccer fans....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

came out look good sic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 7 2008, 08:15 PM~9890608
> *neither is tripas, but nobody cares
> *


neither are snitch ******


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> ready to go serve some fools this sunday  , yeah. still a mothafucka HOPPER!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

car looks damn good!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 7 2008, 06:04 PM~9889490
> *mamalo puto!
> :uh:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 7 2008, 08:48 PM~9891020
> *car looks damn good!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2008, 09:32 PM~9890815
> *neither are snitch ******
> *


yeah.. fk a snitch.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9890771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


other then your trademark crooked pinstripes.. looks good.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT 4 MY HOMIE SIC 713, THAT GETS DOWN ON THEM PAINT JOBS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2008, 09:04 PM~9891237
> *other then your trademark crooked pinstripes..    looks good.
> *


if it aint crooked.. darkness didnt do it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2008, 09:41 PM~9874251
> *Saving this for friday you coming threw? :biggrin: Some guys from work hooked up a case of 24 for free :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 7 2008, 09:57 PM~9891143
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 7 2008, 11:52 AM~9886600
> *U SHOULD KNOW WHO MY # 1 VICTUM IS.... :angry:   FOR ALL THA SHIT HE SPOKE, AT MAMBOS...ITS NOT A GAME ANYMORE, LOCOS KUSTOM SHOP IS ON FIRE!!
> *


hey tony, big brown and his homeboy will be looking 4 you, with a single pump regal :0 , and big brown wants to hop against latin kustoms linconl :0 , i take on the winner  :biggrin: IT'S GOING TO BE ON AT MAMBOS THIS SUNDAY!!! :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2008, 10:15 PM~9891371
> *if it aint crooked.. darkness didnt do it
> *


crooked pinstripe mafia 4vida


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 7 2008, 09:32 PM~9890815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i bet yall still think i told my cousin aout the tires. i didnt tell him, i just trying to see if i could of got a free set of tires for no saying shit. if i wanted to tell i would of never said anything on this site. i aint stupid, i dont need people to be looking for me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chillin at sic's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol @ free set of tires what u think u can blackmale someone lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2008, 10:41 PM~9891653
> *lol @ free set of tires what u think u can blackmale someone lol
> *


never know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Feb 7 2008, 10:40 PM~9891643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that boy there trying to hustle you? :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2008, 10:52 PM~9891781
> *:uh:  i call b/s..    i say you a snitch.
> *


what ever *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2008, 09:52 PM~9891781
> *
> that boy there trying to hustle you?  :0
> *


u can hang that up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..was jammin some old skoo dj screw grey tapes today.. good times  

*]*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > ready to go serve some fools this sunday  , yeah. still a mothafucka HOPPER!!!
> 
> 
> you doing yo mothafuckin thing vic!!!!!!!!!!!! nomas te falta the chrome undies and then in slims words youll be "BREAKIN BOYZ OFF!!!!!!!!!!!"
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*whoring by*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2008, 11:23 PM~9891475
> *hey tony, big brown and his homeboy will be looking 4 you, with a single pump regal :0 , and big brown wants to hop against latin kustoms linconl :0 , i take on the winner   :biggrin:  IT'S GOING TO BE ON AT MAMBOS THIS SUNDAY!!! :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH THEM FOOLS BE DRIVING BY MY HOUSE AND TRYIN TO SEE WHAT IM UP TOO, THEM FOOLS BE TRIPPIN...THEY SEE THAT IM NOT FUCKIN AROUND!! :biggrin:  I DONT THINK MY CUTTLASS WILL BE READY SUNDAY, BUT WHEN ITS READY THEY'LL SEE QUIEN ES QUIEN!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2008, 10:26 PM~9890743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIC THAT MUTHER FUCKR IS CLEAN, HOPE U HOOK UR BOY UP LIKE THAT!! :biggrin: AS SOON AS I FINISH MY PART ILL CALL U.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2008, 01:03 AM~9892459
> *YEAH THEM FOOLS BE DRIVING BY MY HOUSE AND TRYIN TO SEE WHAT IM UP TOO, THEM FOOLS BE TRIPPIN...THEY SEE THAT IM NOT FUCKIN AROUND!! :biggrin:   I DONT THINK MY CUTTLASS WILL BE READY SUNDAY, BUT WHEN ITS READY THEY'LL SEE QUIEN ES QUIEN!
> *


GIMMIE A CALL ***** IF YA NEED A HAND SUCKAAAAAAAAA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2008, 06:12 AM~9893410
> *GIMMIE A CALL ***** IF YA NEED A HAND SUCKAAAAAAAAA
> *


WILL DO HOMIE!!!!  ITS ALMOST THERE.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > ready to go serve some fools this sunday  , yeah. still a mothafucka HOPPER!!!
> 
> 
> EL REGRESO DEL DIABLO!!CON DIFERENTE MASCARA....EL DIABLO ENMASCARADO..
> :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 7 2008, 11:07 PM~9892488
> *SIC THAT MUTHER FUCKR IS CLEAN, HOPE U HOOK UR BOY UP LIKE THAT!! :biggrin:  AS SOON AS I FINISH MY PART ILL CALL U.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no prob my nig.. ill take good car of ya..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2008, 09:47 AM~9893874
> *no prob my nig.. ill take good car of ya..
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

what it do tony


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2008, 10:28 PM~9890771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep it up homie you're makin a name for your self now.... this is the best one yet... Has the old school flavor  If I go to mabos holla at me.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Whatz up H-town


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYBODY??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

hnybrn tryin to buy bags


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2008, 12:42 PM~9895520
> *hnybrn tryin to buy bags
> *


 :roflmao: fker!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2008, 11:49 AM~9895545
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 8 2008, 09:08 AM~9894396
> *keep it up homie you're makin a name for your self now.... this is the best one yet... Has the old school flavor  If I go to mabos holla at me.... :biggrin:
> *


ill be there.. its not hard to find you in a crowd.. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 8 2008, 12:58 PM~9895614
> *
> *


sup homie?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2008, 12:07 PM~9895679
> *sup homie?
> *



chillin...
u gonna go to mambos this sunday?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 8 2008, 01:11 PM~9895717
> *chillin...
> u gonna go to mambos this sunday?
> *


yeah we going out there......what about u?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2008, 12:17 PM~9895762
> *yeah we going out there......what about u?
> *



yes sir


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 8 2008, 01:30 PM~9895866
> *yes sir
> *


cool cool.....what u got planned for the weekend


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2008, 12:35 PM~9895926
> *cool cool.....what u got planned for the weekend
> *



nothin yet... you?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 8 2008, 01:36 PM~9895933
> *nothin yet... you?
> *


tonite - Copa sat - ? sun- ?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2008, 12:55 PM~9896097
> *tonite - Copa sat - ? sun- ?
> *



fo sho!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 8 2008, 02:12 PM~9896211
> *fo sho!
> *


u down for some copa tonite?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2008, 01:13 PM~9896214
> *u down for some copa tonite?
> *



maybe... holla at me tonight


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 8 2008, 02:24 PM~9896280
> *maybe... holla at me tonight
> *


ok


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Feb 8 2008, 01:55 PM~9896097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GUYS DOWN FOR A CARD GAME SAT NIGHT?

HIT ME UP.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

card game??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 8 2008, 01:36 PM~9895933
> *nothin yet... you?
> *


Yo last weekend at Copa...Mina told me to tell you wassup. I didnt recognize her at first...I think from Los Magnificos or some car show....anyway. she said hi.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2008, 11:59 PM~9891859
> *u can hang that up
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 8 2008, 05:02 PM~9897513
> *
> *


coming saturday right?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking for a clean stock unmolested g body. or a project hardtop impala. anyone know of any let me know. euro cutlass, luxury sport mc. maybe a clean regal $$$


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2008, 06:59 PM~9897975
> *looking for a clean stock unmolested g body. or a project hardtop impala. anyone know of any let me know. euro cutlass, luxury sport mc.  maybe a clean regal $$$
> *


one of my ex brawds, has a friend who's sis's baby daddy, got a monte on bolt on's he'll prolly sell. even has 2 red's pumps (not installed) you can probably talk em into throwing in. i'll make a call


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2008, 06:49 PM~9898375
> *one of my ex brawds, has a friend who's sis's baby daddy, got a monte on bolt on's he'll prolly sell.  even has 2 red's pumps (not installed) you can probably talk em into throwing in.  i'll make a call
> *


u full shit bitch


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2008, 07:59 PM~9897975
> *looking for a clean stock unmolested g body. or a project hardtop impala. anyone know of any let me know. euro cutlass, luxury sport mc.  maybe a clean regal $$$
> *


BOILER has a hard top 64 its a PROJECT! :biggrin: HE LL SELL IT TO U FOR CHEAP.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2008, 09:16 PM~9899001
> *BOILER has a hard top 64 its a PROJECT! :biggrin:  HE LL SELL IT TO U FOR CHEAP.
> *


surprised he still has it at that price he told me. I was goin to get it while back but a vert popped up.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz going on tomorrow night? I am thinking about going out to westheimer & hwy6 to see if their is anything going on.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2008, 10:01 PM~9891881
> *you doing yo mothafuckin thing vic!!!!!!!!!!!! nomas te falta the chrome undies and then in slims words youll be "BREAKIN BOYZ OFF!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yup homie, hopefully the car can get some chrome undies soon, :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 8 2008, 08:32 PM~9899143
> *surprised he still has it at that price he told me. I was goin to get it while back but a vert popped up.
> *


the car has a lot of work, and won't work as a hopper so i'm asking $ 500 4 it , yall impalas experts know more than me about those cars, i just need that car out the way :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 7 2008, 11:03 PM~9892459
> *YEAH THEM FOOLS BE DRIVING BY MY HOUSE AND TRYIN TO SEE WHAT IM UP TOO, THEM FOOLS BE TRIPPIN...THEY SEE THAT IM NOT FUCKIN AROUND!! :biggrin:   I DONT THINK MY CUTTLASS WILL BE READY SUNDAY, BUT WHEN ITS READY THEY'LL SEE QUIEN ES QUIEN!
> *


show them fools whats up homie!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 8 2008, 07:39 AM~9893840
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 8 2008, 10:30 PM~9899650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2008, 09:30 PM~9899650
> *the car has a lot of work, and won't work as a hopper so i'm asking $ 500 4 it , yall impalas experts know more than me about those cars, i just need that car out the way :uh:
> *


damn 500, i can imagine...maybe if it was 63...i think im done with 64s...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2008, 05:33 PM~9897727
> *coming saturday right?
> *


maybe...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2008, 02:06 AM~9900657
> *damn 500, i can imagine...maybe if it was 63...i think im done with 64s...
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2008, 11:32 PM~9899671
> *show them fools whats up homie!!
> *


U ALREADY KNOW HOMITO.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 9 2008, 12:07 AM~9900662
> *maybe...
> *


its that time of the month again...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2008, 10:44 PM~9899765
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup stranger. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 01:59 PM~9902623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 01:59 PM~9902623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 

FKN HOPPER LOOKS DAMN GOOD!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

BEST ONE YET SIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 01:59 PM~9902623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin: 
thanks fellas..
and...







































hoochies


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2008, 09:58 AM~9901938
> *its that time of the month again...
> *


 :uh: car came out good... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 9 2008, 03:33 PM~9903190
> *:uh:  car came out good... :biggrin:
> *


gracias senor swallows...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2008, 03:50 PM~9903263
> *gracias senor swallows...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 9 2008, 04:37 PM~9903510
> *:uh:
> *


be at the shop.. 8 pm hoe..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 01:59 PM~9902623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. just redo the landau top.. peanut butta aint going with blue.. i don't think.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

fo cheezy my neezy


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

dev68, in your sig, the word you are looking for is LOSE not loose

loose is used like this

"sorry you bum cocksucker, i dont have any LOOSE change"

"yo bitch, is my dick little or is your pussy LOOSE?"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neige_@Feb 9 2008, 05:45 PM~9903550
> *dev68, in your sig, the word you are looking for is LOSE not loose
> 
> loose is used like this
> ...


thanks for the correction.. you o' spell checking ass *****


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 12:59 PM~9902623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie. Keep up the good work


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard there is a new gbody in town. :0 im comin for you boiler. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

that bitch is clean


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2008, 06:46 PM~9903562
> *thanks for the correction.. you o' spell checking ass *****
> *


that would be OLE spell-checkin' *****
:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2008, 09:48 PM~9905707
> *i heard there is a new gbody in town.  :0  im comin for you boiler.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:  did u get it after all


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 10:22 PM~9905962
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:   did u get it after all
> *


yea ill take it to mambos tomoro..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 11:22 PM~9905962
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:   did u get it after all
> *


yes he did, he came by the shop to show it off, its fukin clean as hell


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 9 2008, 10:24 PM~9905972
> *yes he did, he came by the shop to show it off, its fukin clean as hell
> *


all yall looked like a drive by was about to go down....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lone star was that car and old hisp guy driving it


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2008, 11:24 PM~9905977
> *all yall looked like a drive by was about to go down....
> *


right, well shit like 15mins before u showed up another clean cutlass rolled by the shop but it wasnt euro clip...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 9 2008, 10:24 PM~9905972
> *yes he did, he came by the shop to show it off, its fukin clean as hell
> *


yeah, that cutty looks real clean, he should hop it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 9 2008, 10:26 PM~9905984
> *lone star was that car and old hisp guy driving it
> *


nah, old man. way out in the country..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i seen one by my house just like it


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 11:27 PM~9905990
> *yeah, that cutty looks real clean, he should hop it :biggrin:
> *


im sure that he is......so u ready for tomorrow..


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 11:27 PM~9905990
> *yeah, that cutty looks real clean, he should hop it :biggrin:
> *


im sure that he is......so u ready for tomorrow..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2008, 09:48 PM~9905707
> *i heard there is a new gbody in town.  :0  im comin for you boiler.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*HOPPER !! *:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup peeps..
victor.. i was gunna post pics.. but i forgot to get that plug from you..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 9 2008, 10:29 PM~9906020
> *im sure that he is......so u ready for tomorrow..
> *


yes , i'm ready , ther's going to b a battle at there tomorrow senor :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2008, 10:39 PM~9906078
> *sup peeps..
> victor.. i was gunna post pics.. but i forgot to get that plug from you..
> *


no problemo, we ll do it manana senor kato :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 10:42 PM~9906106
> *no problemo, we ll do it manana senor kato :biggrin:
> *


lol.. its cato fool..!!!
:twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HERE IT GOES, HOUSTON SOCIETY 'S MEMBER BIG BROWN SAID, HIM AND HIS HOMIE WILL TAKE A DOUBBLE HOPPER AND A SINGLE, CHOCHIE FROM LOCOS SAID HIS BRINGING THE BLAZER, DON'T REALLY KNOW IF BONAFIED R TAKING THEIR CARS, ROBERT FROM KUSTOMS AND ME R TAKING 2 DOUBBLES,  YES, YES ,TO MAMBOS.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2008, 10:43 PM~9906108
> *lol.. its cato fool..!!!
> :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 10:49 PM~9906153
> *HERE IT GOES, HOUSTON SOCIETY 'S MEMBER BIG BROWN SAID, HIM AND HIS HOMIE WILL TAKE A DOUBBLE HOPPER AND A SINGLE, CHOCHIE FROM LOCOS SAID HIS BRINGING THE BLAZER, DON'T REALLY KNOW IF BONAFIED R TAKING THEIR CARS, ROBERT FROM KUSTOMS AND ME R TAKING 2 DOUBBLES,    YES, YES ,TO MAMBOS.
> *


sounds like fun.. ill be there for show


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 11:49 PM~9906153
> *HERE IT GOES, HOUSTON SOCIETY 'S MEMBER BIG BROWN SAID, HIM AND HIS HOMIE WILL TAKE A DOUBBLE HOPPER AND A SINGLE, CHOCHIE FROM LOCOS SAID HIS BRINGING THE BLAZER, DON'T REALLY KNOW IF BONAFIED R TAKING THEIR CARS, ROBERT FROM KUSTOMS AND ME R TAKING 2 DOUBBLES,    YES, YES ,TO MAMBOS.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2008, 10:48 PM~9905707
> *i heard there is a new gbody in town.  :0  im comin for you boiler.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 9 2008, 10:58 PM~9906216
> *looks clean
> *


thanks i got some chrome daytons for it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2008, 11:59 PM~9906222
> *thanks i got some chrome daytons for it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 IF YOU GON ROLL MIGHT AS WELL DO IT RIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what time at mambo's??


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, BigTex, mac2lac, lone star

DECIDED TO GO THRU ON WHAT I TOLD YOU THE OTHER DAY...ITS A GOOD DEAL SO IM NOT PASSIN IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

mac2lac did you win?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 10 2008, 12:08 AM~9906283
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, BigTex, mac2lac, lone star
> 
> ...



:0 :0  you can't go wrong homie......  ......send pics when you get it.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 10 2008, 12:10 AM~9906297
> *
> 
> mac2lac did you win?
> *



fk no....but it was fun playing.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 10 2008, 12:10 AM~9906301
> *:0  :0   you can't go wrong homie......  ......send pics when you get it.....
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 11:07 PM~9906277
> *what time at mambo's??
> *


after 6pm


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2008, 12:13 AM~9906321
> *after 6pm
> *



cool.....i should be there with the familia.....hlc meeting at 4....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 9 2008, 04:37 PM~9903513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

off topic but if anyone wants a fish tank im gonna sell mine its 125 gal, its big. let me know.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 06:38 AM~9907458
> *off topic but if anyone wants a fish tank im gonna sell mine its 125 gal, its big. let me know.
> *


how much..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WILL BE AT MAMBO'S


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 8 2008, 01:42 PM~9896380
> *ok
> *



HEY HAD FUN ON FRiDAY..HOPE U ENJOYED OUR SONG LMAO ... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Feb 10 2008, 10:36 AM~9908077
> *HEY HAD FUN ON FRiDAY..HOPE U ENJOYED OUR SONG LMAO ... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any body know a good place where i can get all the electrical in my car fixed


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sup peeps. Just thought I'd let yall know our fellow LIL'er DJ Latin became very ill Friday and is currently in ICU at Memorial Herman Southeast on Beamer. Our prayers are with him. Hope the homie gets well soon!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 10 2008, 01:33 PM~9909011
> *Sup peeps. Just thought I'd let yall know our fellow LIL'er DJ Latin became very ill Friday and is currently in ICU at Memorial Herman Southeast on Beamer. Our prayers are with him. Hope the homie gets well soon!
> *



no wonder he didn't answer my cagada text  he usually calls after that.

if you see or talk to him, tell em to get well


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 10 2008, 01:33 PM~9909011
> *Sup peeps. Just thought I'd let yall know our fellow LIL'er DJ Latin became very ill Friday and is currently in ICU at Memorial Herman Southeast on Beamer. Our prayers are with him. Hope the homie gets well soon!
> *


damn, hope he gets better soon! my prayers are with him


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 10 2008, 12:45 PM~9909075
> *damn, hope he gets better soon! my prayers are with him
> *


x2


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 10 2008, 02:23 PM~9908971
> *any body know a good place where i can get all the electrical in my car fixed
> *


www.marcustoms.com

281-209-9550


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Feb 10 2008, 02:18 PM~9909229
> *www.marcustoms.com
> 
> 281-209-9550
> *


thanks


----------



## Roshard Johnson (Feb 10, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Roshard Johnson (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Feb 10 2008, 09:36 AM~9908077
> *HEY HAD FUN ON FRiDAY..HOPE U ENJOYED OUR SONG LMAO ... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 11:23 PM~9906384
> *cool.....i should be there with the familia.....hlc meeting at 4....
> *


----------



## Roshard Johnson (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2008, 02:26 PM~9909508
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Roshon Johnson_@Feb 10 2008, 02:29 PM~9909520
> *:wave:
> *


who this homie :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2008, 02:30 PM~9909527
> *who this homie :wave:
> *


you dont wanna know..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2008, 03:30 PM~9909527
> *who this homie :wave:
> *


probably someone who forgot their password


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2008, 02:49 PM~9909627
> *you dont wanna know..
> *


is that slim? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know who it is.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wwaaahhhahaahahahhaha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2008, 03:57 PM~9909683
> *wwaaahhhahaahahahhaha
> *


and gangsta rape made em do it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 10 2008, 12:33 PM~9909011
> *Sup peeps. Just thought I'd let yall know our fellow LIL'er DJ Latin became very ill Friday and is currently in ICU at Memorial Herman Southeast on Beamer. Our prayers are with him. Hope the homie gets well soon!
> *


big pimp thats where yo gal works....


hope he gets better,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone still shave white walls? got a homeboy that whats his tires shaved.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 10 2008, 04:13 PM~9909747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tonys Tire Repair(on lockwood dr near clinton dr)
947 Lockwood Dr
Houston, TX 77020
(713) 671-0263


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 03:23 PM~9909796
> *wasn't my gurl, you the one that use to kiss her on lips..    not me.  :uh:
> *


u got me fucked up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 04:08 PM~9910049
> *u got me fucked up
> *


takin the cutty to mambos tonight??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

and yall thought my impala had 2 many doors


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 10 2008, 01:33 PM~9909011
> *Sup peeps. Just thought I'd let yall know our fellow LIL'er DJ Latin became very ill Friday and is currently in ICU at Memorial Herman Southeast on Beamer. Our prayers are with him. Hope the homie gets well soon!
> *


Dayum that's crazy! Esp rite after the birth of the lil one! Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 04:09 PM~9910051
> *takin the cutty to mambos tonight??
> *


yea ima roll thru


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 04:15 PM~9910085
> *yea ima roll thru
> *


  holla at me if u see me...


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

any news on latin he is my cousin and we cannot get a hold of any family memebers 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391310


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 03:13 PM~9909747
> *big pimp thats where yo gal works....
> 
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC
u goin to mambos??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 04:51 PM~9910276
> *2 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC
> u goin to mambos??
> *


  si senor....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2008, 05:03 PM~9910337
> * si senor....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 10 2008, 05:08 PM~9910049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk you.. my baby momma worked at pepboys. you seen her. she my nubian queen.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 05:15 PM~9910397
> *
> that sounded real gay.  :scrutinize:
> 
> *


yea it did... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 06:26 PM~9910461
> *yea it did... :biggrin:
> *


knew something fairy'ish about you. and its coo that you gay.. what you put in ur azz and mouth is your business, not mine.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 05:32 PM~9910510
> *knew something fairy'ish about you.      and its coo that you gay.. what you put in ur azz and mouth is your business, not mine.
> *


:uh: :twak: sounds funny coming from a guy who stuffs hot wings in his mouth and hot pockets in his ass...but hey.. do what u do...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 06:37 PM~9910537
> *:uh:  :twak:
> This post has been edited by cali rydah: Today, 06:42 PM
> *


o' editing ass. took while to think of something huh? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

any cars for sale? not lifted, running good.. rwd, working a/c preffered.


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

did somebody say gay :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 10 2008, 01:33 PM~9909011
> *Sup peeps. Just thought I'd let yall know our fellow LIL'er DJ Latin became very ill Friday and is currently in ICU at Memorial Herman Southeast on Beamer. Our prayers are with him. Hope the homie gets well soon!
> *



mest up...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAMBOS WAS OF DA HOOK TONIGHT!

Cali hope ur thought process works bout wat u trying to figure out.............


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 10 2008, 10:01 PM~9912205
> *pics?
> *


fuck that 

post the hoppin videos


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 07:52 PM~9910633
> *any cars for sale?  not lifted, running good..  rwd, working a/c preffered.
> *


sounds like a description of the 68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2008, 10:21 PM~9912412
> *sounds like a description of the 68
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2008, 10:21 PM~9912412
> *sounds like a description of the 68
> *


zzlllaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 10 2008, 10:05 PM~9912241
> *fuck that
> 
> post the hoppin videos
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 10 2008, 10:05 PM~9912241
> *fuck that
> 
> post the hoppin videos
> *


shoulda went fkr


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 10 2008, 11:27 PM~9912476
> *zzlllaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm
> *


sup


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 10 2008, 10:31 PM~9912531
> *shoulda went fkr
> *


i was there :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 10 2008, 10:36 PM~9912591
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awww dammit, who's is that? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 10 2008, 09:05 PM~9912241
> *fuck that
> 
> post the hoppin videos
> *


Cali got the vids.........I'm pretty sure after smokin a doobie, eating some chicken, takin a poop....vids will be up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 10 2008, 08:58 PM~9912166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2008, 10:48 PM~9912751
> *Cali got the vids.........I'm pretty sure after smokin a doobie, eating some chicken, takin a poop....vids will be up
> *


in the word of the famouse cali

thats racist


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 10:51 PM~9912775
> *
> thats racist  :biggrin:
> *


fuck you beat me to it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 10 2008, 10:37 PM~9912610
> *i was there :ugh:
> *


guess nobody was looking for the snitch. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 10 2008, 09:52 PM~9912786
> *fuck you beat me to it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 10:54 PM~9912817
> *guess nobody was looking for the snitch.    :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

uploading video now..shit takin forever..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

mambos was bad ass good seen some of the guys out there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 10 2008, 10:09 PM~9912960
> *mambos was bad ass good seen some of the guys out there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

while ya'll having fun, i was making money. 







least thats what i keep telling myself :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 10:11 PM~9912983
> *while ya'll having fun, i was making money.
> *


baller...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats all my pics my camera run out of battery


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..that parking lot aint been that packed.. since tax free weekend, when there use to be a weiners there.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what i like about mambos is cops dont even kick people out of there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 05:52 PM~9910633
> *any cars for sale?  not lifted, running good..  rwd, working a/c preffered.
> *


i got what u need on them pretty thangs but its not for sale :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 10:22 PM~9913102
> *i got what u need on them pretty thangs but its not for sale  :biggrin:
> *


seen the cutty bitch is way clean...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bunch of ****** had on the same sweater i had on.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 10 2008, 11:21 PM~9913099
> *what i like about mambos is cops dont even kick people out of there
> *


long as they know how to act dont see why


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Feb 10 2008, 11:21 PM~9913099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 10:23 PM~9913107
> *bunch of ****** had on the same sweater i had on.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 11:23 PM~9913107
> *bunch of ****** had on the same sweater i had on.
> *


lemme guess, it was black.. probably a hoodie? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 10:24 PM~9913120
> *yeah..  seems to be working out there.
> :uh:
> *


folks out there lowriding and u stuck working , good job company man.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 11:25 PM~9913131
> *folks out there lowriding and u stuck working , good job company man.
> *


in my own hood too..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

mambos was a good turn out seen alot of new clean rides, LATIN KUSTOMS PITTING IT DOWN AS WELL AS BOILER! :thumbsup: MY HOMIE MARIO FROM BONAFIDE DOING ITS THING. NICE TO SEE ALOT OF HOPPER, MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT AINT SCARED TO BREAK SOME SHIT....  LOCOS IN THA MUTHER FUCKIN HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 10:23 PM~9913107
> *bunch of ****** had on the same sweater i had on.
> *


lol..
bugle boy sweater wearing ass *****


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2008, 02:59 PM~9902623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIC GOT DOWN, THAT FUCKIN HOPPER LOOKIN GOOD!!!  ESTAS LOCO CABRON


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2008, 10:32 PM~9913191
> *lol..
> bugle boy sweater wearing ass *****
> *


that bitch went straight into the garage rag box


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 10:34 PM~9913212
> *that bitch went straight into the garage rag box
> *


lol.. i still got mine on


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 10 2008, 10:30 PM~9913182
> *mambos was a good turn out seen alot of new clean rides,  LATIN KUSTOMS PITTING IT DOWN AS WELL AS BOILER! :thumbsup: MY HOMIE MARIO FROM BONAFIDE DOING ITS THING.  NICE TO SEE ALOT OF HOPPER, MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT AINT SCARED TO BREAK SOME SHIT....  LOCOS IN THA MUTHER FUCKIN HOUSE. :biggrin:
> *


thankx for noticing


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

mad love to all tha hoppers and cars that showed up tonight. just had one comment on tha people that were burning rubber. thats not cool man.  that stuff is what kills everything for everybody. my 2 cents.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 12:10 AM~9913530
> * mad love to all tha hoppers and cars that showed up tonight. just had one comment on tha people that were burning rubber. thats not cool man.   that stuff is what kills everything for everybody. my 2 cents.
> *


exactly


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 01:10 AM~9913530
> * mad love to all tha hoppers and cars that showed up tonight. just had one comment on tha people that were burning rubber. thats not cool man.   that stuff is what kills everything for everybody. my 2 cents.
> *


x2 i also notice that some of those people actually are with some car clubs, i think that everyone needs to let their members know to chill out and have a good time so the laws wont run us off from there!!!i notice one of the dudes from the bikes that was burning out was from firme c.c. i dont know if he still with them or just hangs out with them but i think we should take care of that problem asap...not trying to start nothing just trying to make it better for everyone...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

boiler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRcbQnUURg
shorty vs. locos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV_CmXctaP0
roberts lincoln
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzKgCuck--w
bonafide vs. regal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BH58RqKXxXc


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2008, 11:32 PM~9913191
> *lol..
> bugle boy sweater wearing ass *****
> *


***** said bugle boy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

who was in the regal?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 12:25 AM~9913661
> *who was in the regal?
> *


deezzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 10 2008, 11:25 PM~9913661
> *who was in the regal?
> *


deeeez nuttzzzzz :0 oh well devious got him first...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

yall fuckers got me :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 11:28 PM~9913684
> *deezzzzz    nutttzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


got his ass.. 

awwwahaahhahahahhaha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2008, 12:21 AM~9913617
> *boiler
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRcbQnUURg
> shorty vs. locos
> ...


good stuff.. as for slim hanging off door..  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

out//homies!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2008, 11:33 PM~9913748
> *good stuff..   as for slim hanging off door..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


some new camera man is gonna be selling some kind of dvd for 10..but imma still post the shit for free.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 11:37 PM~9913768
> *some new camera man is gonna be selling some kind of dvd for 10..but imma still post the shit for free.. :biggrin:
> *


why pay 10 bucks when u can see it with your own eyes..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like good turnout.. wish i coulda made it.  



well, im out.. deuce.. 

gangsta rap made me do it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 12:46 AM~9913841
> *why pay 10 bucks when u can see it with your own eyes..
> *


so you can see it again 10 years from now :0 , but with all this new shit coming out dvd and blue rays probably wont even exist.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2008, 11:46 PM~9913841
> *why pay 10 bucks when u can see it with your own eyes..
> *


might wanna watch it again later dumb ass... :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2008, 10:21 PM~9912412
> *sounds like a description of the 68
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


it was pretty tight out there tonight.....i liked it...my 2 yr old lil girl kept sayin.....UUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHH HHHOOPPPP IIIITTTT!!!!........good meeting and talking to everyone......   .......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 11:50 PM~9913866
> *might wanna watch it again later dumb ass... :uh:
> *


naw


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Feb 10 2008, 10:36 AM~9908077
> *HEY HAD FUN ON FRiDAY..HOPE U ENJOYED OUR SONG LMAO ... :biggrin:
> *


yes the song was off the hook


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 10 2008, 11:10 PM~9913530
> * mad love to all tha hoppers and cars that showed up tonight. just had one comment on tha people that were burning rubber. thats not cool man.   that stuff is what kills everything for everybody. my 2 cents.
> *


my club and Legions put some dumbass wets in there place last night that were burning out in there trucks told them to take that shit to race track... :angry: we told'em you see any lowriders burning out.. :uh: ..if them fools lose control run straight in to someone, there ride or there kids!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT MAMBOS...IT FELT LIKE 1995 ON HARRISBURG SEEING ALL THE LOLOS..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 11 2008, 06:48 AM~9914726
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT MAMBOS...IT FELT LIKE 1995 ON HARRISBURG SEEING ALL THE LOLOS..
> *


This is about as close as were gonna get to mason park homie.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Good Stuff Last night at mambos. but yep the dumb asses with the wana be racers will fuck it up if we let them . I say we take sum paint guns and shoot at anyone acting stupid next time we out there


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 10 2008, 09:39 PM~9912632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOCOS DOING THA DAMM THANG


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 11 2008, 07:45 AM~9914964
> *Good Stuff Last night at mambos. but yep the dumb asses with the wana be racers will fuck it up if we let them . I say we  take sum paint guns and shoot at anyone acting stupid next time we out there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: or throw nails under there tires


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2008, 07:15 AM~9914882
> *This is about as close as were gonna get to mason park homie.
> *


indeed


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I was sure the cops were going to tell everyone to leave......but they just rolled on through.....  

I think that a few people should try to encourage the crowd to move away from the hoppers. People were all up on the cars and if something breaks someone can get seriously hurt. I know I heard Boiler telling people, but everyone just ignored him. 

It was good seeing all the rides and hoppers out there.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 11 2008, 07:47 AM~9914971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: or throw nails under there tires
> *


yep something and its good you guys told them fools about that shit.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 07:50 AM~9914987
> *I was sure the cops were going to tell everyone to leave......but they just rolled on through.....
> 
> I think that a few people should try to encourage the crowd to move away from the hoppers. People were all up on the cars and if something breaks someone can get seriously hurt. I know I heard Boiler telling people, but everyone just ignored him.
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

5 Members: RAGALAC, mac2lac, 713ridaz, tito_ls, Lord Goofy


SUP HOMIE!!!!! 

HOLLA AT ME BOUT THE COUNCIL......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:wave: 

Sup mike, my bad, missed your call, i was on da line handlin sum stuff, im fixin 2 call you back...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 12:33 AM~9913748
> *good stuff..  as for slim hanging off door..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2. LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 07:50 AM~9914987
> *I was sure the cops were going to tell everyone to leave......but they just rolled on through.....
> 
> I think that a few people should try to encourage the crowd to move away from the hoppers. People were all up on the cars and if something breaks someone can get seriously hurt. I know I heard Boiler telling people, but everyone just ignored him.
> ...


Yea I was like.....THESE ARE REAL CARS THIS SHIT AINT FAKE U WILL GET BUSTED UPSIDE YO HEAD BY A DAM SPRING!! But they aint move guess they just gona have to learn from experience


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 09:08 AM~9915033
> *:wave:
> 
> Sup mike, my bad, missed your call, i was on da line handlin sum stuff, im fixin 2 call you back...
> *



handle your business homie.....hit me back anytime.......ya'll should hit up htown in 2 weeks at Mambo's......it was good!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

im seein that, yall meet up every 2 weeks or what, im gonna need sum directions, i talked 2 sum homies and they down 2 roll down there...im down 4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

Good seeing some of you homies last night at mambos


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 08:50 AM~9914987
> *I was sure the cops were going to tell everyone to leave......but they just rolled on through.....
> 
> I think that a few people should try to encourage the crowd to move away from the hoppers. People were all up on the cars and if something breaks someone can get seriously hurt. I know I heard Boiler telling people, but everyone just ignored him.
> ...


sup homie long time no see nikka


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 11 2008, 05:45 AM~9914724
> *my club and Legions put some dumbass wets in there place last night that were burning out in there trucks told them to take that shit to race track... :angry:  we told'em you see any lowriders burning out.. :uh: ..if them fools lose control run straight in to someone, there ride or there kids!
> *


thankx for helping keepin in good for everyone.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone know of a decent edelbrock carb and intake (preferably chrome or polished) pm me or call Kevin from hypnotized. Its For a 350. 

Just checking before buying new.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 08:50 AM~9914987
> *I was sure the cops were going to tell everyone to leave......but they just rolled on through.....
> 
> I think that a few people should try to encourage the crowd to move away from the hoppers. People were all up on the cars and if something breaks someone can get seriously hurt. I know I heard Boiler telling people, but everyone just ignored him.
> ...



NOBODY LISTENS TO BOILER. IT WAS REAL GOOD LAST NIGHT. SEEN ALOT OF NEW FACES AND CARS OUT THERE. IT FEELS GOOD TO SEE LOWRIDERS COMING TOGETHER AND DOIN IT BIG WITHOUT BEING AT A CAR SHOW OR AT AN ORGINIZED EVENT. MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS AND NEWBIES THAT CAME OUT LAST NIGHT. LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING STRONG IN THA"08".


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 11:21 PM~9913617
> *boiler
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRcbQnUURg
> shorty vs. locos
> ...


good stuff you got :worship:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 11:21 PM~9913617
> *boiler
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BRcbQnUURg
> shorty vs. locos
> ...


good stuff you got


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 11 2008, 09:57 AM~9915582
> *good stuff you got :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2008, 10:51 AM~9915538
> *NOBODY LISTENS TO BOILER.  IT WAS REAL GOOD LAST NIGHT. SEEN ALOT OF NEW FACES AND CARS OUT THERE. IT FEELS GOOD TO SEE LOWRIDERS COMING TOGETHER AND DOIN IT BIG WITHOUT BEING AT A CAR SHOW OR AT AN ORGINIZED EVENT. MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS AND NEWBIES THAT CAME OUT LAST NIGHT. LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING STRONG IN THA"08".
> *


they should listen to boiler. word on street, is he's a straight up 3x OG :guns:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHY ROBERT???


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2008, 11:26 AM~9915764
> *WHY ROBERT???
> *


((((((((((((((((THATS HOW WE ROLL))))))))))))))))))


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

All the hoppers were doing they thang last night..keep it up.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2008, 09:51 AM~9915538
> *NOBODY LISTENS TO BOILER.  IT WAS REAL GOOD LAST NIGHT. SEEN ALOT OF NEW FACES AND CARS OUT THERE. IT FEELS GOOD TO SEE LOWRIDERS COMING TOGETHER AND DOIN IT BIG WITHOUT BEING AT A CAR SHOW OR AT AN ORGINIZED EVENT. MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS AND NEWBIES THAT CAME OUT LAST NIGHT. LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING STRONG IN THA"08".
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 11 2008, 11:04 AM~9916008
> *
> *


what up goofy?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2008, 11:09 AM~9916035
> *what up goofy?
> *


wuz up bro....i finally made it out last night.. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey whats up Homies from that H, i see yall out there cruisin, im gonna make sum trips out there, are yall gonna cruise after the March 9th show??? I will be at that show, so if yall gonna cruise afterwards then i will for sure make plans on stayin up there late, its a 3 hour drive for me, so i want 2 know so i can plan it out...thanx homies..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 7 2008, 10:34 AM~9886095
> *one of our members is sellin his ride..79 cutty, 3 pumps, gold center 13x7's asking 5g's for it...or 2g's for just car only
> 
> James 832 292 1432
> ...


One of my fellow member in Empire is selling his car there were some offers made last night..if anyone is interested holla at James


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Feb 11 2008, 10:48 AM~9915518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Mambos is cool but we need a Saturday place. Maybe switch it up one week saturday then the next week sunday.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 11 2008, 11:22 AM~9916106
> *Hey whats up Homies from that H, i see yall out there cruisin, im gonna make sum trips out there, are yall gonna cruise after the March 9th show??? I will be at that show, so if yall gonna cruise afterwards then i will for sure make plans on stayin up there late, its a 3 hour drive for me, so i want 2 know so i can plan it out...thanx homies..
> *


.........according to my calculations march 9 would land on mambos sunday.......so sounds like u gota make da plans...........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2008, 10:39 AM~9915834
> *All the hoppers were doing they thang last night..keep it up.. :biggrin:
> *


CALI!!!! MAN U GOT UR PUZZLE FIGURED OUT YET?????????? LOL 

ITS GOTA BE DA WHITE WALLS ONLY IN DA BACK AND THE AN0DIZED RIM IN THE REAR FOR DA WEIGHT IM TELLIN YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Feb 11 2008, 11:21 AM~9916100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..the homie los tryna help me figure that shit out..i told u i think its all that weight on the anodized rims.. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 12:43 PM~9916612
> *CALI!!!! MAN U GOT UR PUZZLE FIGURED OUT YET?????????? LOL
> 
> ITS GOTA BE DA WHITE WALLS ONLY IN DA BACK AND THE AN0DIZED RIM IN THE REAR FOR DA WEIGHT IM TELLIN YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2008, 12:56 PM~9916701
> *:biggrin:
> lol..the homie los tryna help me figure that shit out..i told u i think its all that weight on the anodized rims.. :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET THE SPONSORSHIP STICKERS ALL IN THE BACK............COINCIDENCE........ I THINK NOT..................... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone wanna hop?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 11 2008, 03:34 PM~9917327
> *anyone wanna hop?
> *


WHAT YALL GOT??? SINGLE ? DOUBLE ?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 11 2008, 01:39 PM~9916949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything on Latin and how he's doing?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 11 2008, 03:57 PM~9917457
> *Has anyone heard anything on Latin and how he's doing?
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM??


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Not sure, I just read a past post that he's in ICU. That was yesterday. Hope he's doing better!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 11 2008, 03:02 PM~9917507
> *Not sure, I just read a past post that he's in ICU. That was yesterday. Hope he's doing better!*


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 11 2008, 01:10 PM~9916417
> *Mambos is cool but we need a Saturday place. Maybe switch it up one week saturday then the next week sunday.
> *


na


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 11 2008, 05:48 AM~9914726
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT MAMBOS...IT FELT LIKE 1995 ON HARRISBURG SEEING ALL THE LOLOS..
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 11 2008, 06:45 AM~9914724
> *my club and Legions put some dumbass wets in there place last night that were burning out in there trucks told them to take that shit to race track... :angry:  we told'em you see any lowriders burning out.. :uh: ..if them fools lose control run straight in to someone, there ride or there kids!
> *


  let them know we run the shit. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 11 2008, 05:07 PM~9918515
> *  let them know we run the shit. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  SPARKLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 07:50 AM~9914987
> *I was sure the cops were going to tell everyone to leave......but they just rolled on through.....
> 
> I think that a few people should try to encourage the crowd to move away from the hoppers. People were all up on the cars and if something breaks someone can get seriously hurt. I know I heard Boiler telling people, but everyone just ignored him.
> ...


if someone gets hurt by a car, they can sue the owner of the car. kinda fucked up huh...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:16 PM~9918609
> *if someone gets hurt by a car, they can sue the owner of the car.  kinda fucked up huh...
> *


that case, next time imma put foot under tire and tell boiler "pay up *****, rent due".  

already have a cane :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Feb 11 2008, 03:34 PM~9917327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup......also if you step in a hole in someone's yard, or fall through some rotten steps.....lawsuit like a mf.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 05:16 PM~9918609
> *if someone gets hurt by a car, they can sue the owner of the car.  kinda fucked up huh...
> *


Not if they get KNOCKED DA FUCK OUT by whatever hit em :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 11 2008, 10:37 AM~9915820
> *((((((((((((((((THATS HOW WE ROLL))))))))))))))))))
> *


sup coach??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 06:33 PM~9918730
> *don't do it.......you better tell gary to get the truck back to fk with what i saw last night.......
> yup......also if you step in a hole in someone's yard, or fall through some rotten steps.....lawsuit like a mf.......
> *


 :0 thats it, imma sue mosca. he betta have my $


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:32 PM~9918715
> *that case, next time imma put foot under tire and tell boiler "pay up *****, rent due".
> 
> already have a cane  :biggrin:
> *


.
i'll tell him to say he did it on purpose........insurance don't pay shit for intentional acts...... :biggrin:  

you gonna have to take that ***** to court, and in your case........that won't happen.....

he'll just settle out of court for a box of hot pockets and some wing coupons.......








CASE CLOSED........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 11 2008, 12:10 PM~9916417
> *Mambos is cool but we need a Saturday place. Maybe switch it up one week saturday then the next week sunday.
> *


saturday is better cuz folks have to get up early monday morning..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:38 PM~9918771
> *saturday is better cuz folks have to get up early monday morning..
> *


yeah..nobody use to bitch about work when we all (well, maybe not you..but me for sure) were scrappin up richmond ave. 


sat be good i think.. but lets pick a hot wing spot.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last nite was cool. i scoped the competition now i know what needs to be done.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:40 PM~9918792
> *last nite was cool. i scoped the competition now i know what needs to be done.
> *


BABY STEPS *****.......


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 05:40 PM~9918791
> *yeah..nobody use to bitch about work when we all (well, maybe not you..but me for sure) were scrappin up richmond ave.
> sat be good i think.. but lets pick a hot wing spot.
> *


scraping in what that bucket that i gave u 2g for.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 05:43 PM~9918827
> *BABY STEPS *****.......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:43 PM~9918834
> *scraping in what that bucket that i gave u 2g for.
> *



HAHA.....DAMN YOU GOT FKED......HAHA


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:37 PM~9918758
> *sup coach??
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 05:44 PM~9918847
> *HAHA.....DAMN YOU GOT FKED......HAHA
> *


shit it was cool a luxury sport lifted with wheels and a cd player and changer for 2g. i should have kept that car. my homeboy got that shit impounded and never got it out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 11 2008, 05:46 PM~9918857
> *WHATS UP
> *


=========HIT IT FROM THE DOOR==========



:biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:40 PM~9918792
> *last nite was cool. i scoped the competition now i know what needs to be done.
> *


ILL COACH YOU IF YOU NEED HELP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 11 2008, 05:40 PM~9918792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 11 2008, 05:50 PM~9918900
> *ILL COACH  YOU IF YOU NEED HELP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 11 2008, 05:47 PM~9918870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:47 PM~9918870
> *=========HIT IT FROM THE DOOR==========
> :biggrin:
> *


SLIMM COULDNT REACH THAT HIGH


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 11 2008, 05:51 PM~9918920
> *SLIMM COULDNT REACH THAT HIGH
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 11 2008, 05:51 PM~9918920
> *SLIMM COULDNT REACH THAT HIGH
> *


did yall get it on the trailer ok? i had to "cut" out early and couldnt help push it 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

let me rephrase that. did you get it on the trailer cuz i dont want someone saying im talking shit about a club....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:43 PM~9918834
> *scraping in what that bucket that i gave u 2g for.
> *


umm..yeah. one that impressed you so much, you ran over with cash in hand within 15 minutes.. when you heard it was for sale.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:58 PM~9918966
> *did yall get it on the trailer ok? i had to "cut" out early and couldnt help push it
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE DROVE THAT BICTH ON THERE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:03 PM~9918996
> *umm..yeah.  one that impressed you so much, you ran over with cash in hand within 15 minutes..  when you heard it was for sale.
> *


yea i remember that nite. i even ripped off the whole exhaust on 610 and south main. p/o/s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 07:04 PM~9919014
> *yea i remember that nite. i even ripped off the whole exhaust on 610 and south main. p/o/s
> *


that bitch was only held up with speaker wire.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh: fkin server.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 11 2008, 07:09 PM~9919040
> *:cheesy:
> *


we don't think you should open your mouth like that, someone might jam something in there, you dont want in there..namean.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:05 PM~9919019
> *that bitch was only held up with speaker wire.
> *


what about the pink spray painted speak box...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:03 PM~9918996
> *umm..yeah.  one that impressed you so much, you ran over with cash in hand within 15 minutes..  when you heard it was for sale.
> *


bitch if i remember right u wanted about 5000 for it and i talked you down to 2000 you dumbass. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 07:11 PM~9919059
> *we don't think you should open your mouth like that, someone might jam something in there, you dont want in there..namean.
> *


"we" who the fk is "we"???? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 05:37 PM~9918759
> *:0   thats it, imma sue mosca.     he betta have my $
> *



damn remind me never to invite to my house, don't want you sueing me for choking on a chicken bone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 11 2008, 07:15 PM~9919102
> *"we" who the fk is "we"???? :uh:
> *


me and DEEZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:02 PM~9918991
> *let me rephrase that. did you get it on the trailer cuz i dont want someone saying im talking shit about a club....
> *


hahahahah.. funny


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:27 PM~9919186
> *me and DEEZZZZZZZZZZZ  NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz
> *


ahhhhh got her ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 11 2008, 07:12 PM~9919076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, don't do that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:27 PM~9919186
> *me and DEEZZZZZZZZZZZ  NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz
> *


ahhhhh got her ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:30 PM~9919199
> *that was candy rose pearl with flakes.  it was on the dash panels too.
> wrong..  got tired of fk'n wif it, and wanted that bitch out my driveway that weekend.  so price was dropped..but i didnt start that high.  thought it was like $3800.
> yeah, don't do that.
> *


wtf is that.. dont sound like a real color..either it was candy, or not.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 07:27 PM~9919186
> *me and DEEZZZZZZZZZZZ  NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzz
> *


 :uh: Punk ass *****. 


Lol!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 10 2008, 11:19 PM~9913598
> *x2 i also notice that some of those people actually are with some car clubs, i think that everyone needs to let their members know to chill out and have a good time so the laws wont run us off from there!!!i notice one of the dudes from the bikes that was burning out was from firme c.c. i dont know if he still with them or just hangs out with them but i think we should take care of that problem asap...not trying to start nothing just trying to make it better for everyone...
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 11 2008, 06:34 PM~9919236
> *x2
> *


so you said 500 more huh...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 07:50 AM~9914987
> *I was sure the cops were going to tell everyone to leave......but they just rolled on through.....
> 
> I think that a few people should try to encourage the crowd to move away from the hoppers. People were all up on the cars and if something breaks someone can get seriously hurt. I know I heard Boiler telling people, but everyone just ignored him.
> ...


YUP, WE NEED TO TELL THE CROWD TO MOVE AWAY SOME, NOBODY WOULD LIKE A CUTTY OR A BIG ASS TOWN CAR ON TOP OF THEIR ASS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2008, 09:51 AM~9915538
> *NOBODY LISTENS TO BOILER.  IT WAS REAL GOOD LAST NIGHT. SEEN ALOT OF NEW FACES AND CARS OUT THERE. IT FEELS GOOD TO SEE LOWRIDERS COMING TOGETHER AND DOIN IT BIG WITHOUT BEING AT A CAR SHOW OR AT AN ORGINIZED EVENT. MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOPPERS AND NEWBIES THAT CAME OUT LAST NIGHT. LETS KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING STRONG IN THA"08".
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 10:17 AM~9915698
> *they should listen to boiler.  word on street, is he's a straight up 3x OG  :guns:
> *


 :uh: :uh: , I used to have some trouble making neighbors, then they were gone, thats all i know :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 11 2008, 02:34 PM~9917327
> *anyone wanna hop?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 07:31 PM~9919213
> *wtf is that.. dont sound like a real color..either it was candy, or not.
> *


hey, fk you mr luiz auto colors.. it was both.. it was a rattle can masterpiece, just ask around. 


car even had a 1 of a kind, 5th wheel frenched into the back seat.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2008, 02:36 PM~9917348
> *WHAT YALL GOT???  SINGLE ? DOUBLE ?
> *


CHIPPER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 06:34 PM~9919241
> *so you said 500 more huh...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 11 2008, 05:46 PM~9918857
> *WHATS UP
> *


CHARGING BATTS YET?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 11 2008, 07:37 PM~9919263
> *YUP, WE NEED TO TELL THE CROWD TO MOVE AWAY SOME, NOBODY WOULD LIKE A CUTTY OR A BIG ASS TOWN CAR ON TOP OF THEIR ASS :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 11 2008, 07:47 PM~9919342
> *CHARGING BATTS YET?
> *


NOT YET


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:43 PM~9919309
> *hey, fk you mr luiz auto colors..    it was both..  it was a rattle can masterpiece, just ask around.
> car even had a 1 of a kind, 5th wheel frenched into the back seat.
> *


haha.. ***** said luis auto colors..

so basically it was a rose color with some pearl.. and one coat of kandy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 07:49 PM~9919356
> *haha.. ***** said luis auto colors..
> 
> so basically it was a rose color with some pearl.. and one coat of kandy
> *


no, it was a rattle can chrome base, with candy red over.. gave it a metallic candy look. but lone star didn't seem to appreciate it and spayed it black day after he bought car. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:54 PM~9919395
> *no, it was a rattle can chrome base, with candy red over.. gave it a metallic candy look.    but lone star didn't seem to appreciate it and spayed it black day after he bought car.    :angry:
> *


your pathetic..
rattle canning cars..

and befpre you say some shit about my car having primer.. at least it was sprayed with a paint gun..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 11 2008, 01:45 PM~9916973
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 07:56 PM~9919407
> *your pathetic..
> rattle canning cars..
> 
> ...


hey, you weren't around back then. did what i had to do. 


should have seen the switch box.. it got same treatment,but sprinkled glitter on that bitch.. and since it was already wired up..i couldnt just wet sand and buff it smooth.. so for clear, i used a glaze, used on porcilen, like when they glaze ceramic dishs.. and just put box under head lamp for 30 minutes.. bitch came out glossy (not orange peal issues either)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:59 PM~9919434
> *hey, you weren't around back then.  did what i had to do.
> should have seen the switch box..  it got same treatment,but sprinkled glitter on that bitch.. and since it was already wired up..i couldnt just wet sand and buff it smooth.. so for clear, i used a glaze, used on porcilen, like when they glaze ceramic dishs.. and just put box under head lamp for 30 minutes.. bitch came out glossy (not orange peal issues either)
> *


man stop your digging yourself a hole!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: cali rydah, lone star, 713ridaz, switches4life, Tyrone 1957, STRANGE, sic713

ok, you owe me $29.99 for new pair of chucks, and $10 pain and suffering..for when i violently, hurt myself on your back door step. i accept money order, cashiers check, paypal.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 06:59 PM~9919434
> *hey, you weren't around back then.  did what i had to do.
> should have seen the switch box..  it got same treatment,but sprinkled glitter on that bitch.. and since it was already wired up..i couldnt just wet sand and buff it smooth.. so for clear, i used a glaze, used on porcilen, like when they glaze ceramic dishs.. and just put box under head lamp for 30 minutes.. bitch came out glossy (not orange peal issues either)
> *


haha.. for some reason i know you aint lying


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 08:04 PM~9919480
> *haha.. for some reason i know you aint lying
> 
> 
> ...


you should do an orange car, so you can say "it suppose to be like that" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 08:00 PM~9919448
> *man stop your digging yourself a hole!!!!
> *


don't matter.. i sold that car to a sucka..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 07:05 PM~9919498
> *you should do an orange car, so you can say "it suppose to be like that"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i should huh


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 07:01 PM~9919455
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: cali rydah, lone star, 713ridaz, switches4life, Tyrone 1957, STRANGE, sic713
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 08:08 PM~9919528
> *i should huh
> *


yup, el sicko maybe?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 11 2008, 07:58 PM~9919426
> *:cheesy:
> *


Lol! This week! Don't forget! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 07:07 PM~9919513
> *don't matter.. i sold that car to a sucka..
> *


yea me too


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/SixFootGiant


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 11 2008, 07:13 PM~9919589
> *Lol! This week! Don't forget! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: I AIN'T :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 11 2008, 07:17 PM~9919614
> *http://www.youtube.com/SixFootGiant
> *


thats a badass phone


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 08:19 PM~9919622
> *thats a badass phone
> *


 :uh: gets the job done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 11 2008, 07:21 PM~9919638
> *:uh:  gets the job done
> *


u still at work, overtime king


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 08:24 PM~9919655
> *u still at work, overtime king
> *


at the house....relaxing..and thinking about have'n thangs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Feb 11 2008, 08:09 PM~9919546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word on street, is you got all kinds of new cars in your driveway this week.. least, from what i heard..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 07:37 PM~9919743
> *:uh:
> word on street, is you got all kinds of new cars in your driveway this week..  least, from what i heard..
> 
> ...


thats not an 08 ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 08:45 PM~9919805
> *thats not an 08 ...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 11 2008, 08:17 PM~9919615
> *:cheesy: I AIN'T :biggrin:
> *


Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 07:09 PM~9919550
> *yup, el sicko maybe?
> *


naw.. its gettin flaked out with real candy.. no candy rose pearl mettalic bullshit


----------



## Roshard Johnson (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 08:25 PM~9920148
> *naw.. its gettin flaked out with real candy.. no candy rose pearl mettalic bullshit
> *


 :loco:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE HONDA PINCHE MARIO! SEE U DID GOOD..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROCHORD ODOMS (Feb 12, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## ROCHORD ODOMS (Feb 12, 2008)

It Does What It Does.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 08:43 PM~9785475
> *aiight, i'm lookin for some pumps like these.  or even just the blocks themselves.  i got this pic out of the hydros section from kraz13 (i needed the pic bro, couldn't find another :biggrin: )  i know somebody out there still has some sittin around, and i want them!  lemme know what you got
> 
> 
> ...


i know i went to far back, but anyone still looking for these blocks? :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 08:43 PM~9785475
> *aiight, i'm lookin for some pumps like these.  or even just the blocks themselves.  i got this pic out of the hydros section from kraz13 (i needed the pic bro, couldn't find another :biggrin: )  i know somebody out there still has some sittin around, and i want them!  lemme know what you got
> 
> 
> ...


i know i went to far back, but anyone still looking for these blocks? :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 11 2008, 08:45 PM~9920349
> *QUE HONDA PINCHE MARIO! SEE U DID GOOD..
> *


orale thanx.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ROCHORD ODOMS, , Juan de la kalle, Roshon Johnson

who are yall? and post your fucking ride beeches


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:00 PM~9920469
> *ROCHORD ODOMS, , Juan de la kalle, Roshon Johnson
> 
> who are yall? and post your fucking ride beeches
> *


DATS HOMIE FROM NEW ERA C.C. WIT WHITE COUPE DEVILLE........PEANUT BUUUUTTER TOP..........

AS FOR THEM OTHER NAMES I GUESS SLIM GOTA NEW SCREEN NAME......


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

New Chipper coming March 9, 2008!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 11 2008, 09:19 PM~9920601
> *New Chipper coming March 9, 2008!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:00 PM~9920469
> *ROCHORD ODOMS, , Juan de la kalle, Roshon Johnson
> 
> who are yall? and post your fucking ride beeches
> *



easy there mrithink4doorimpalasmakelowriders. how old r you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 11 2008, 09:25 PM~9920148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2008, 09:28 PM~9920682
> *easy there mrithink4doorimpalasmakelowriders.  how old r you?
> *


LOL.................SOUNDS LIKE THE LAYITLOW P.O.OFFICER HU????????/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:00 PM~9920469
> *ROCHORD ODOMS, , Juan de la kalle, Roshon Johnson
> 
> who are yall? and post your fucking ride beeches
> *


don't worry about who they are.. you snitch ass bitch.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 09:35 PM~9920752
> *don't worry about who they are.. you snitch ass bitch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SOMEBODYS NOT WANTED ROUND HERE...........................................


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 10:35 PM~9920752
> *don't worry about who they are.. you snitch ass bitch.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2008, 10:28 PM~9920682
> *easy there mrithink4doorimpalasmakelowriders.  how old r you?
> *


who said four door impalas could be a lowrider, didnt they used think the same about truck back then.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:47 PM~9920875
> *who said four door impalas could be a lowrider, didnt they used think the same about truck back then.
> *


AINT TAKIN SIDES N SHIT BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT TRUCKS WERE ATLEAST IN STYLE IN DA 90S........................4DOORS..............WELL.............UMMMMMMMM............YEA U GET THE IDEA............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 11:33 PM~9920740
> *conrats.. you fk'n texas mountains license plate won. hope you happy bitch.
> 
> *


How about fk you IM NOT from Texas and really dont give a fk what you think! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 11:49 PM~9920902
> *AINT TAKIN SIDES N SHIT BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT TRUCKS WERE ATLEAST IN STYLE IN DA 90S........................4DOORS..............WELL.............UMMMMMMMM............YEA U GET THE IDEA............
> *


Harsh words yet very true.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 09:33 PM~9920740
> *meant the orange color..pendejo.
> conrats.. you fk'n texas mountains license plate won. hope you happy bitch.
> 
> *


ugh


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 11 2008, 09:50 PM~9920906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY JUST SPEAKIN DA TRUTH..........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 10:49 PM~9920902
> *AINT TAKIN SIDES N SHIT BUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT TRUCKS WERE ATLEAST IN STYLE IN DA 90S........................4DOORS..............WELL.............UMMMMMMMM............YEA U GET THE IDEA............
> *


thats true, but not everyone likes the same shit. you dont like my 4 door, but that shit dont bother me. i dont like cadillacs and i know that shit dont bother you either. all i know is that ill rather have my four door than any of the modern day car including fords and buicks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 11:52 PM~9920934
> *......HES FROM SCOTLAND OR SOMETHIN.............
> 
> HEY JUST SPEAKIN DA TRUTH..........
> *


Detroit Puto! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 11:57 PM~9920985
> *thats true, but not everyone likes the same shit. you dont like my 4 door, but that shit dont bother me. i dont like cadillacs and i know that shit dont bother you either. all i know is that ill rather have my four door than any of the modern day car including fords and buicks.
> *


WRONG! :biggrin: lol!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 11 2008, 11:19 PM~9920601
> *New Chipper coming March 9, 2008!
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize:  JUST BRING IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 11 2008, 09:58 PM~9921004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WATCH GON HIT A SOFT SPOT THERE WIT B.........."NEXT TO SEX....I LOVE MY CAIDILLAC BEST........"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 09:34 PM~9920746
> *LOL.................SOUNDS LIKE THE LAYITLOW P.O.OFFICER HU????????/
> *


ppl getting their feels hurt over some stupid internet comment. then they start acting like the LIL intermet PD and want to start censoring ppl :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2008, 10:15 PM~9921190
> *ppl getting their feels hurt over some stupid internet comment. then they start acting like the LIL intermet PD and want to start censoring ppl :biggrin:
> *


HEY SOME GUYS GROW UP PLAYIN WIT BARBIES........
SOME GUYS PLUCK THERE EYEBROWS.............
AND THEN.......................................................................................................................SOME GUYS GROW UP LIKIN 4DOORS.........ITS LIFE........ :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2008, 12:08 AM~9921101
> *DOESNT THAT MAKE U BLACK THEN??????????????//LOLLLLLLLLLLLL
> WATCH GON HIT A SOFT SPOT THERE WIT B.........."NEXT TO SEX....I LOVE MY CAIDILLAC BEST........"
> *


No, I lived just on the other side of 8 Mile


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:47 PM~9920875
> *who said four door impalas could be a lowrider, didnt they used think the same about truck back then.
> *


only certain 4door cars can cut as lowrider and a 65 4door in not one of then IMO

but do what u want your car, your money.


----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 12:17 AM~9921228
> *only certain 4door cars can cut as lowrider and a 65 4door in not one of then IMO
> *


A 90-96 RWD Brougham gets a pass :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:17 PM~9921225
> *No, I lived just on the other side of 8 Mile
> *


AIGHT NOW SLIM SHADY............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2008, 12:19 AM~9921253
> *AIGHT NOW SLIM SHADY............
> *


never lived in a trailer ass wad!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i like my shit, that all it matters


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:20 PM~9921263
> *never lived in a trailer ass wad!
> *


OH.....................................


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:19 PM~9921249
> *A 90-96 RWD Brougham gets a pass :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2008, 12:21 AM~9921284
> *OH.....................................
> *


you get to use that idea for a family pic I sent you today fker? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:20 PM~9921268
> *i like my shit, that all it matters
> *


WELL IF I HAD GAY SON I'D STILL LOVE EM TOO...........................MAYBE..........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 09:57 PM~9920985
> *thats true, but not everyone likes the same shit. you dont like my 4 door, but that shit dont bother me. i dont like cadillacs and i know that shit dont bother you either. all i know is that ill rather have my four door than any of the modern day car including fords and buicks.
> *



what bothers me are ppl who snitch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 12:21 AM~9921285
> *x2
> *


Dave your homie was sleepin on that deal everything was sold today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:47 PM~9920875
> *who said four door impalas could be a lowrider, didnt they used think the same about truck back then.
> *


unless its a bomb truck.. it still aint no low.. if you ask me..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:47 PM~9920875
> *who said four door impalas couldnt be a lowrider, didnt they used think the same about truck back then.
> *


we think same about trucks now.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2008, 11:23 PM~9921297
> *what bothers me are ppl who snitch
> *


god damit mother fuckers i didnt say shit. if you want some fucking cheapest tire talk to lone star. fuck yall mother fuckers are ignorant


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:24 PM~9921308
> *Dave your homie was sleepin on that deal everything was sold today.
> *



cool :biggrin: fkn him beggers trying to be choosers


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 11:22 PM~9921296
> *WELL IF I HAD GAY SON I'D STILL LOVE EM TOO...........................MAYBE..........
> *


wtf


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 10:22 PM~9921296
> *WELL IF I HAD GAY SON I'D STILL LOVE EM TOO...........................MAYBE..........
> *


like father like son..
gay dad.. gay son..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 12:26 AM~9921333
> *cool  :biggrin:  fkn him  beggers trying to be choosers
> *


Ill keep you posted if I get any more


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:26 PM~9921331
> *god damit mother fuckers i didnt say shit. if you want some fucking cheapest tire talk to lone star. fuck yall mother fuckers are ignorant
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:58 PM~9921004
> *Detroit Puto! :biggrin:
> *


bitch, you aint fron detroit.. word out, is you were from out the country, away from da brothas.. in flint mi, least what i heard.. or was it dearborn, something like that.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:27 PM~9921348
> *Ill keep you posted if I get any more
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2008, 11:23 PM~9921297
> *what bothers me are ppl who snitch
> *


x2

i respect people who just hate on me, more then those who snitch on me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 12:27 AM~9921346
> *like father like son..
> gay dad.. gay son..
> *


Ragalac seems like the type that would enjoy takin one up the pipe from his own......lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:29 PM~9921374
> *Ragalac seems like the type that would enjoy takin one up the pipe from his own......lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:29 PM~9921374
> *Ragalac seems like the type that would enjoy takin one up the pipe from his own......lol
> *


LOL FUCKERS...........I WAS MEANIN........IF I WAS STUCK WIT SOME FUCKED UP PIECE OF SHIT(A 4DOOR, OR A GAY KID) I WOULD HAVE TO LOVE IT REGARDLESS...............SO SUCKA MA DICKA BISHESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 11:31 PM~9921397
> *LOL FUCKERS...........I WAS MEANIN........IF I WAS STUCK WIT SOME FUCKED UP PIECE OF SHIT(A 4DOOR, OR A GAY KID) I WOULD HAVE TO LOVE IT REGARDLESS...............SO SUCKA MA DICKA BISHESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*****, you know you done fk'd up right? exposed your gayness. 



:scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 10:31 PM~9921397
> *LOL FUCKERS...........I WAS MEANIN........IF I WAS STUCK WIT SOME FUCKED UP PIECE OF SHIT(A 4DOOR, OR A GAY KID) I WOULD HAVE TO LOVE IT REGARDLESS...............SO SUCKA MA DICKA BISHESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SSSSSSUUUUUURRRRRREEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:29 PM~9921374
> *Ragalac seems like the type that would enjoy takin one up the pipe from his own......lol
> *


SO Y WHERE U ASKING ME WHERE THEY SELL GERBELS FOR CHEAP???????? AINT U SAY SOMETHIN BOUT GERBELIN PLANS??????????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 10:32 PM~9921416
> ******, you know you done fk'd up right?  exposed your gayness.
> :scrutinize:
> *


YEA KINDA GAYOWNED MY SELF!!!FUCK!!!! 

FUCK YALL IM GOING TO SLEEP!!!!!! :angry: :banghead: :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 12:28 AM~9921352
> *bitch, you aint fron detroit.. word out, is you were from out the country, away from da brothas.. in flint mi, least what i heard..  or was it dearborn, something like that.
> *


Garvin St Detroit MI puto right of the Davidson Fwy :uh: Born at South Macomb Hospital on 12 mile and Hover......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 11 2008, 10:33 PM~9921430
> *
> 
> 
> ...



if it was a 2 door i would have more respect


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 10:34 PM~9921446
> *YEA KINDA GAYOWNED MY SELF!!!FUCK!!!!
> 
> FUCK YALL IM GOING TO SLEEP!!!!!! :angry:  :banghead:  :burn:
> *


with your domestic partner :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2008, 12:33 AM~9921427
> *SO Y WHERE U ASKING ME WHERE THEY SELL GERBELS FOR CHEAP???????? AINT U SAY SOMETHIN BOUT GERBELIN PLANS??????????
> *


That must be more gay shyt b/c I dont get it!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2008, 10:35 PM~9921459
> *if it was a 2 door i would have more respect
> *


dam not even a clean 4door............thought it be clean the way he talks bout it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 12 2008, 12:33 AM~9921430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanna sell that deck lid and hood? my homie needs them for his 65ss 396 2DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2008, 11:38 PM~9921491
> *dam not even a clean 4door............thought it be clean the way he talks bout it
> *


:uh: yall the ones that bring it up all the time


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 11:39 PM~9921507
> *wanna sell that deck lid and hood? my homie needs them for his 65ss 396 2DOOR :biggrin:
> *


nah


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 12 2008, 12:41 AM~9921513
> *nah
> *


know anybody with any for sale?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 11:43 PM~9921542
> *know anybody with any for sale?
> *


some guy on yale st has one. he was selling it but i dont know if he still is. it was a hard top but they made it into a convertible


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 12 2008, 12:45 AM~9921561
> *some guy on yale st has one. he was selling it but i dont know if he still is. it was a hard top but they made it into a convertible
> *


what a waste


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 11:46 PM~9921568
> *what a waste
> *


he was selling it for 2000, i heard.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 10:39 PM~9921507
> *wanna sell that deck lid and hood? my homie needs them for his 65ss 396 2DOOR :biggrin:
> *


x2 would better too on fonzy's 2 door


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2008, 10:52 PM~9921605
> *x2  would better too on fonzy's 2 door
> *


sup foo.. every corner i turn at mambos.. i saw you..think i chunked the duece to about 4 times.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Feb 11 2008, 11:33 PM~9921430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 12:14 AM~9921759
> *damn, your 4 dr POS, looks so bad, makes my POS look like loco 64
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was fuckin stupid


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 12 2008, 12:17 AM~9921780
> *that was fuckin stupid
> *


no, stupid is thinking you ever going to do somethin with that 4 door, you fuckin snitch ass bitch. you might as well, just part it out and make much as you can on it, and go get yourself a cheap gbody.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 12:19 AM~9921794
> *no, stupid is thinking you ever going to do somethin with that 4 door, you fuckin snitch ass bitch.  you might as well, just part it out and make much as you can on it, and go get yourself a cheap gbody.
> *


i am doing something with my impala. shu the fuck up bitch,all you do is talk shit. why didnt you want to res pond to my pm?
i already have a g body


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2008, 11:19 PM~9921794
> *no, stupid is thinking you ever going to do somethin with that 4 door, you fuckin snitch ass bitch.  you might as well, just part it out and make much as you can on it, and go get yourself a cheap gbody.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 11 2008, 06:46 PM~9918861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 12 2008, 12:22 AM~9921827
> *i am doing something with my impala. shu the fuck up bitch,all you do is talk shit. why didnt you want to res pond to my pm?
> i already have a g body
> *


probably another 4 door. :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 07:43 PM~9918827
> *BABY STEPS *****.......
> *



hey mike they still got that taco stand over there in Bryan? i been wanting a torta lately n i dont mean my ex lady i mean the kind i can eat "well again i dont mean my ex lady" man i use to tear them hoes up when i would go over there with Jesus, his bro Rick and Richard and them.. been a whole min though. let me know when yall chill or cruise or whatever and maybe i can come down. kinda get tired of seeing the same shit over here over and over again i need a new scene and just get away from boring azz cameron texas.. whenever i get the lincoln lookin right, iam gonna see if maybe Tito wants to go chill in Htown cuz look like yall doin da damn thing over there


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 12 2008, 01:43 AM~9922264
> *hey mike they still got that taco stand over there in Bryan?  i been wanting a torta lately n i dont mean my ex lady i mean the kind i can eat "well again i dont mean my ex lady" man i use to tear them hoes up when i would go over there with Jesus, his bro Rick and Richard and them.. been a whole min though.  let me know when yall chill or cruise or whatever and maybe i can come down.  kinda get tired of seeing the same shit over here over and over again i need a new scene and just get away from boring azz cameron texas.. whenever i get the lincoln lookin right, iam gonna see if maybe Tito wants to go chill in Htown cuz look like yall doin da damn thing over there
> *



HELL YEAH!!!! Man we would hit that bitch up every weekend.....it gets packed as hell there now. Let me know when ya'll wanna ride out. We can get together and head to h-town. i'll be there for the HLC event on the 24th. Tito said he wanted to go so ya'll get some people together and let's roll!!! 

it was a good turnout last night at mambo's.....ya'll would like it out there!!!! hit me up anytime homie.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2008, 10:23 PM~9921297
> *what bothers me are ppl who snitch
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 11 2008, 11:43 PM~9921542
> *know anybody with any for sale?
> *


2 door diff from 4 and cv


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD MORNING PEEPS.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 12 2008, 08:26 AM~9923026
> *:cheesy:
> *


you and your son come out to this event real nice park..  









*FEB 24TH 2008
11AM-5PM
EVERYONE IS WELCOME...

MORE INFO CONTACT
GOOFY (832-213-8219)*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 10:15 AM~9922969
> *
> *


 :uh: GOT MY MONEY BISH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 12 2008, 09:00 AM~9923176
> *:uh:  GOT MY MONEY BISH!!!! :biggrin:
> *


do u got my money... :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 12 2008, 09:26 AM~9923026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats far.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 12 2008, 10:33 AM~9923371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i was thinkin that too...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fucking weather blows ass. Here in Katy just passed over. Going east. Glad I didn't paint my car this weekend after all.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

fuck i need to hook up to my trailer but its raining to hard


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 11 2008, 02:57 PM~9917457
> *Has anyone heard anything on Latin and how he's doing?
> *


He is out of ICU. Getting a little better. They didn't perform surgery after all. They got him on medication. Should be coming home within the next few days.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 12 2008, 10:46 AM~9923797
> *He is out of ICU. Getting a little better. They didn't perform surgery after all. They got him on medication. Should be coming home within the next few days.
> *


thats good to hear.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 12 2008, 11:46 AM~9923797
> *He is out of ICU. Getting a little better. They didn't perform surgery after all. They got him on medication. Should be coming home within the next few days.
> *


Good to hear he is doing better


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SOME WEGO WORLD TOUR PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS AVAILABLE

*-Show No. 1 (03/09)*
Download THIS SHOW'S Registration Form HERE

















*-Show No. 3 (05/04)*
Download THIS SHOW'S Registration Form HERE

















*-Show No. 4 (05/18)*
Download THIS SHOW'S Registration Form HERE

















*-Show No. 6 (06/08)*
Download THIS SHOW'S Registration Form HERE


















Alberto Aguirre
www.nmeimage.com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 12 2008, 11:46 AM~9923797
> *He is out of ICU. Getting a little better. They didn't perform surgery after all. They got him on medication. Should be coming home within the next few days.
> *


thats really good to hear!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2008, 12:52 PM~9923836
> *SOME WEGO WORLD TOUR PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS AVAILABLE
> 
> -Show No. 1 (03/09)
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 09:33 AM~9923371
> *saw on news,dynamo having cheerleader tryouts.. good luck!
> damn, thats far.
> *


BITCH GET OUT OF YOUR CAVE... :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 12 2008, 12:52 PM~9924182
> *BITCH GET OUT OF YOUR CAVE... :uh:
> *


his bucket wont make it is what he means...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 12 2008, 10:46 AM~9923797
> *He is out of ICU. Getting a little better. They didn't perform surgery after all. They got him on medication. Should be coming home within the next few days.
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the info! Glad he's doing better!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2008, 10:52 AM~9923836
> *SOME WEGO WORLD TOUR PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS AVAILABLE
> 
> -Show No. 1 (03/09)
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Feb 12 2008, 12:52 PM~9924182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speaking of shows.. that wasn't cool, which ever one of you signed me up for those wheeledevents text messages, without my concent.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 02:23 PM~9924759
> *speaking of shows..    that wasn't cool, which ever one of you signed me up for those wheeledevents text messages, without my concent.
> *


Well I dont know your number, so it wasnt me....i think you can send STOP as a response and it will put you in blocked status, no longer receiving messages.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 02:23 PM~9924759
> *speaking of shows..    that wasn't cool, which ever one of you signed me up for those wheeledevents text messages, without my concent.
> *


LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 01:23 PM~9924759
> *speaking of shows..    that wasn't cool, which ever one of you signed me up for those wheeledevents text messages, without my concent.
> *


same here.. i never signed up for it..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 02:32 PM~9924822
> *same here.. i never signed up for it..
> *


well once its blocked, even if some joker goes and adds you from the form, it will stay in blocked status. Once its blocked I cant unblock it and I am not contacting them to do it behind the scenes for u guys. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i got a set of chrome gas tank straps for a crown vic or marquis 92 and up . any one needs them. brand new chrome.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2008, 02:29 PM~9924802
> *Well I dont know your number, so it wasnt me....i think you can send STOP as a response and it will put you in blocked status, no longer receiving messages.
> *


:scrutinize: 


well, i replied "i aint sign up for shit *****.. better get me off that list" and only got an error response. 

And my text messaging is limited to booty calls, g-body spottings, and lone star telling me "rents due mother fucker" every time i get paid..even though i dont owe em any money. :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 12 2008, 02:31 PM~9924815
> *LOL
> *


it was you huh?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 02:52 PM~9924952
> *:scrutinize:
> well, i replied "i aint sign up for shit *****..  better get me off that list"  and only got an error response.
> 
> ...


Well then PM your number so I can see if I can block it manually...plenty of other people figured it out. Just reply STOP....no fancy trying-to-be-a-hardass messages. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 02:59 PM~9925012
> *it was you huh?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

nah fool...it wasnt me. :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2008, 03:00 PM~9925025
> *Well then PM your number so I can see if I can block it manually...plenty  of other people figured it out.  Just reply STOP....no fancy trying-to-be-a-hardass messages. :uh:
> *


wasn't no TRYING involved.. i straight old skoo, hood azz *****.. 

but aint big deal, i didn't sign up, cause i figured i'd see about shows on here anyway. i i'll just do the STOP thing, next time.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I forgot to tell everyone that i spoke to Latins girl and she said he was improving in the hospital but they were going to keep him there a few more days. this was yesterday when i found out. His pancreas was giving him problems so he needed to get an emergency surgery if i remember correctly. I told him we were all concerned and that LIL said hi.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

alright well i just read the page before and DJ Short Dog already found out the most current update! lol. Glad to see he is out and doing better.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 12 2008, 01:36 PM~9924850
> *well once its blocked, even if some joker goes and adds you from the form, it will stay in blocked status.  Once its blocked I cant unblock it and I am not contacting them to do it behind the scenes for u guys.  :cheesy:
> *


naw, you can leave me on it.. i dont care


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 03:14 PM~9925129
> *naw, you can leave me on it.. i dont care
> *


aint wut you told me earlier.. you said you were gonna go rambo on whoever signed you up, and there were going to be consiquences and reprocussions. :guns: :guns: :guns: 


least,thats way i remember conversation going.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 02:03 PM~9925043
> *wasn't no TRYING involved..  i straight old skoo, hood azz *****..
> 
> but aint big deal, i didn't sign up, cause i figured i'd see about shows on here anyway. i i'll just do the STOP thing, next time.
> *


yea, ok


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2008, 11:35 PM~9921459
> *if it was a 2 door i would have more respect
> *


shut up mini trucker :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 12 2008, 04:20 PM~9925621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** called him a mini trucker..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 12 2008, 04:38 PM~9925751
> *shut up mini trucker :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, h-town team 84 caddy, *RA-RA*
:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 05:50 PM~9925840
> *3 Members: cali rydah, h-town team 84 caddy, RA-RA
> :uh:
> *


pics or it didnt happen....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 12 2008, 03:53 PM~9925855
> *pics or it didnt happen....
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looking for 20" 8.5 wheels, 5x127 rwd.. PM me if anybody has anything.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *SLIMONTHADOOORRRRRR, *low 86 regal, MR.64wagon

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 04:41 PM~9926256
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SLIMONTHADOOORRRRRR, low 86 regal, MR.64wagon
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 04:27 PM~9926150
> *looking for 20" 8.5  wheels,  5x127  rwd..    PM me if anybody has anything.
> *


i got some 20s in the garage....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 04:27 PM~9926150
> *looking for 20" 8.5  wheels,  5x127  rwd..    PM me if anybody has anything.
> *


i got some


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 12 2008, 05:46 PM~9926302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you don't, i seen whats in your garage,did an inventory.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2008, 05:41 PM~9926256
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SLIMONTHADOOORRRRRR, low 86 regal, MR.64wagon
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 12 2008, 04:46 PM~9926302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you do what?
:ugh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 05:46 PM~9926302
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 12 2008, 05:59 PM~9926974
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 06:58 PM~9926961
> *boy got hang time..
> when you do what?
> :ugh:
> *


:uh: dunno, might not after all.might sell setup and go buy some 24's to put on 68. maybe


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so i need to know exactly who hollar'd for me to pull up sunday night at mambos. im starting a list...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 06:07 PM~9927067
> *so i need to know exactly who hollar'd for me to pull up sunday night at mambos. im starting a list...
> *


 :0 what u building a single or double???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 06:09 PM~9927089
> *:0  what u building a single or double???
> *


im not even building a hopper im building a clean car that is gonna do what it do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 06:11 PM~9927119
> *im not even building a hopper im building a clean car that is gonna do what it do
> 
> 
> *


imma build a truucha special.... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats the easy way


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 06:17 PM~9927138
> *thats the easy way
> *


 :biggrin: naw imma do a clean street car too....nothing too radical...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 06:11 PM~9927119
> *im not even building a hopper im building a clean car that is gonna do what it do
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NUFF SAID...........


ANYMORE QUESTIONS??????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2008, 06:19 PM~9927157
> *:0 NUFF SAID...........
> ANYMORE QUESTIONS??????????
> *


one more question...whats it gonna do??? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2008, 06:19 PM~9927157
> *:0 NUFF SAID...........
> ANYMORE QUESTIONS??????????
> *


you know what the "I" is about.
if you didnt , heres a sample











































































































and im gonna leave it at that.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 06:21 PM~9927183
> *one more question...whats it gonna do???  :biggrin:
> *


It gon do wat it do baby....lol

Iono gota see when it done I guess.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ok no more questions for me.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 07:07 PM~9927067
> *so i need to know exactly who hollar'd for me to pull up sunday night at mambos. im starting a list...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2008, 06:31 PM~9927277
> *:wave:
> *


i already got a rag for you


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 07:34 PM~9927294
> *i already got a rag for you
> *


MY FRAME IS ALMOST READY . GIVE ME A FEW WEEKS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 06:26 PM~9927226
> *you know what the "I" is about.
> if you didnt , heres a sample
> 
> ...


 :0 once again NUFF SA"I"D!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2008, 08:31 PM~9927277
> *:wave:
> *



"A HIT LIST" people to take out in 08. damn i wish i was there sunday night.. even though htown is a 3 hour trip. we might just have to take that trip one of theses weekends. its good to see everyone come together and no drama. but yea you always got the wanna be fast n furious people tryin to fuck shit up. if not them then its the ******** in the big trucks wanting to have a burn out contest n shit.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn i just quoted the wrong shit lol my bad iam new to layitlow so iam still learning. is everyone gonna be at the houston show coming up on the wego tour?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 12 2008, 07:41 PM~9927367
> *damn i just quoted the wrong shit lol my bad iam new to layitlow so iam still learning.  is everyone gonna be at the houston show coming up on the wego tour?
> *


IT HAPPENS DAWG


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 12 2008, 08:05 AM~9922632
> *2 door diff from 4 and cv
> *


hoods are the same :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 06:34 PM~9927294
> *i already got a rag for you
> *


mayne......***** said he has "options"............ :0


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone have the picture of big john in the box??? Please pm it to me 

Thanks


----------



## ROCHORD ODOMS (Feb 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 06:46 PM~9926302
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAH


----------



## ROCHORD ODOMS (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 04:46 PM~9926302
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, KRAZYTOYZ, MsDani, JUSTDEEZ, ROCHARD ODOMS


----------



## ROCHORD ODOMS (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2008, 07:15 PM~9927682
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, KRAZYTOYZ, MsDani, JUSTDEEZ, ROCHARD ODOMS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 07:11 PM~9927119
> *im not even building a hopper im building a clean car that is gonna do what it do
> 
> 
> *


ain't that way it suppose to work?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG PIMP THIS ***** TRYIN TO DO YO DANCE ......LOOKS LIKE HE GONNA NEED SUM ASPRIN
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=28124736


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2008, 08:34 PM~9927859
> *BIG PIMP THIS ***** TRYIN TO DO YO DANCE ......LOOKS LIKE HE GONNA NEED SUM ASPRIN
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=28124736
> *


foo, i know you don't wanna bring up dancing. 












oh, and myspace blocked at da job.. da man always keepin eye on me. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monte88_@Feb 12 2008, 08:36 PM~9927865
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 06:11 PM~9927119
> *im not even building a hopper im building a clean car that is gonna do what it do
> 
> 
> *


 my homie from magnolia, is going to have something 4 u, a clean street car , we ll nose them up if u want, to see what they do :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2008, 07:41 PM~9927939
> *my homie from magnolia, is going to have something 4 u, a clean street car , we ll nose them up if u want,  to see what they do :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2008, 07:41 PM~9927939
> *my homie from magnolia, is going to have something 4 u, a clean street car , we ll nose them up if u want,  to see what they do :cheesy:
> *


i just sold the car 30 mins ago.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 07:45 PM~9927970
> *i just sold the car 30 mins ago.
> *


 :0 u lying....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2008, 07:41 PM~9927939
> *my homie from magnolia, is going to have something 4 u, a clean street car , we ll nose them up if u want,  to see what they do :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 07:45 PM~9927970
> *i just sold the car 30 mins ago.
> *


 :uh: :banghead: :banghead: u are :loco: .....wich one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 07:46 PM~9927983
> *:0 u lying....
> *


naw brother from down the street came with cash offer.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 07:48 PM~9928002
> *naw brother from down the street came with cash offer.
> *


pics or it didnt happen... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 07:48 PM~9928002
> *naw brother from down the street came with cash offer.
> *


guess money talk...............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2008, 07:50 PM~9928026
> *guess money talk...............
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2008, 11:10 PM~9921737
> *sup foo.. every corner i turn at mambos.. i saw you..think i chunked the duece to about 4 times.. lol
> *



true I chucked it right back :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 12 2008, 03:38 PM~9925751
> *shut up mini trucker :uh:
> *


stfu no rider


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so,nobody got 20's for sale? :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 12 2008, 08:47 PM~9928619
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 09:54 PM~9928686
> *stfu no rider
> *



when you get a real lowrider, then you can insult me. till then you know where you can put that cheeseburger.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 12 2008, 09:03 PM~9928783
> *when you get a real lowrider, then you can insult me.  till then you know where you can put that cheeseburger.
> *


when u get a car with spokes let me know even if its a 4door :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 09:59 PM~9928741
> *
> *


What's up Dave? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 10:06 PM~9928810
> *when u get a car with spokes let me know even if its a 4door :biggrin:
> *



***** i got a car, and its got real daytons. you know, the ones lowriders drive on, the ones of the 13" and 14" variety :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 12 2008, 09:06 PM~9928814
> *What's up Dave? :biggrin:
> *



nothing how u doooiiinng?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dave sell me that ruger pos.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 10:08 PM~9928826
> *nothing how u doooiiinng?
> *


Lol! Im doin alright! Jus chillin at the house.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 12 2008, 09:07 PM~9928823
> ****** i got a car, and its got real daytons.  you know, the ones lowriders drive on, the ones of the 13" and 14" variety :uh:
> *



the only reason you got Daytons is b/c I gave u so much shit about them other wheels fker....keep it up and gonna hook u up tomorrow beesh


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

what it do?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 10:10 PM~9928851
> *the only reason you got Daytons is b/c I gave u so much shit about them other wheels fker....keep it up and gonna hook u up tomorrow beesh
> *



jajajajjajajjajajjajaaaaa joto

get some gold on them thangs and we'll talk :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 12 2008, 09:10 PM~9928846
> *Lol! Im doin alright! Jus chillin at the house.
> *



cool 
been goimg out lately? 
u hear anything from chino?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 12 2008, 09:11 PM~9928856
> *what it do?
> *


wut up mario..ready for yalls party?? You know The EMPIRE coming threw...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 10:12 PM~9928869
> *cool
> been goimg out lately?
> u hear anything from chino?
> *


Yea I been goin out a lil here and there. :cheesy: The chino? You talkin bout Young?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 12 2008, 09:12 PM~9928865
> *jajajajjajajjajajjajaaaaa joto
> 
> get some gold on them thangs and we'll talk :biggrin:
> *



all ready do got cono all gold centers, just got to pick them up

member 








u member


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 12 2008, 09:15 PM~9928889
> *Yea I been goin out a lil here and there. :cheesy: The chino? You talkin bout Young?
> *



yes young


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 10:17 PM~9928908
> *all ready do got cono all gold centers, just got to pick them up
> 
> member
> ...



u mean gotta get that fool to give em up someday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 12 2008, 09:07 PM~9928823
> ****** i got a car, and its got real daytons.  you know, the ones lowriders drive on, the ones of the 13" and 14" variety :uh:
> *


Man ***** said.........."of 13 and 14 inch variety" ..................he got u wit a low blow on dat one dave


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 12 2008, 09:18 PM~9928922
> *u mean gotta get that fool to give em up someday
> *


done deal that fool gave them up for some air conditioning comfort :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2008, 09:22 PM~9928948
> *Man ***** said.........."of 13 and 14 inch variety" ..................he got u wit a low blow on dat one dave
> *



that mth fkr always hitting below the belt, but asking him who runs shit at his house(hint it aint him)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 10:18 PM~9928918
> *yes young
> *


Nah I haven't talked to that fool n awhile. Wonder where he hiding.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 12 2008, 09:34 PM~9929125
> *Nah I haven't talked to that fool n awhile. Wonder where he hiding.
> *


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2008, 08:37 PM~9928501
> *true I chucked it right back :biggrin:
> *


yep yep.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 10:07 PM~9929540
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2008, 10:25 PM~9929723
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STRANGE, KRAZYTOYZ, sic713


was up Pimp!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 10:27 PM~9929735
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


sup homie..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 12 2008, 10:34 PM~9929829
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: STRANGE, KRAZYTOYZ, sic713
> 
> ...


whut it dew mc ******


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 10:50 PM~9930023
> *whut it dew mc ******
> *


MC WHO???????        :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 12 2008, 10:52 PM~9930047
> *MC WHO???????               :biggrin:
> *


hahaa.. im bored..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 10:57 PM~9930120
> *hahaa.. im bored..
> *


dic........i mean sic i see ya name inanother lowrider magazine.......keep it up  ......................but ur still black so it dont mean shit..........lol j/k :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 12 2008, 10:34 PM~9929835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist :biggrin:


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChipsNQueso_@Feb 12 2008, 07:03 PM~9927554
> *Anyone have the picture of big john in the box??? Please pm it to me
> 
> Thanks
> *


*I know someone has this * 
:scrutinize:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 06:07 PM~9927067
> *so i need to know exactly who hollar'd for me to pull up sunday night at mambos. im starting a list...
> *


dam spoon.... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 10:57 PM~9930120
> *hahaa.. im bored..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChipsNQueso_@Feb 12 2008, 08:03 PM~9927554
> *Anyone have the picture of big john in the box??? Please pm it to me
> 
> Thanks
> *



dang thats OOOLLLLDDDD I made that and I cant believe people on here STILL remember that. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 12 2008, 11:12 PM~9930288
> *dam spoon.... :uh:
> *


u stay out of this


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

Could 6'8" Brittney Griner play in the NBA?
By J.E. Skeets

Tuesday, Feb 12, 2008 12:01 pm EST
For those of you in the dark, Brittney Griner is a 16 year-old junior in Houston, Texas who leads the area in scoring, blocked shots, dunks, and being tall. She stands 6'8" (for now), wears a size 18 men's sneaker, and has exploded onto the high school basketball -- and YouTube -- scene over the past year. 

Last night, Griner posted 29 points, 13 rebounds, 11 shots and nine assists in helping her Nimitz High School to a first round playoff win over rival Westside High School. On top of that, she dunked twice. Hard. 

Yahoo! Sports has the video. Check it out.

Which brings us to our question: Could Brittney Griner one day play in the NBA?

She seems to have some of the tools. She's 6'8" and growing, is just 16 and, from the limited footage that I've seen of her, looks pretty quick on her feet and comfortable with the ball. With a few solid years of coaching, you'd have to at least consider it a possibility, right?

Well, no. And here's why: While Griner's 6'8" frame might make her the swat-blocking Gheorge Muresan of Texas women's high school basketball, it would mean nothing in the NBA. Can you imagine her trying to defend someone as athletic and strong as Rudy Gay or Andre Iguodala? It would be impossible.

I'm still convinced that the first woman to play in the NBA will actually be a short, lightning-quick point guard with great decision-making skills and a jumpshot. You know, like, Jose Calderon ... but ... um ... not. 

I THOUGHT THAT WAS INTERESTING....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 08:07 PM~9927067
> *so i need to know exactly who hollar'd for me to pull up sunday night at mambos. im starting a list...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hope all yall fellas got your valentines gift(s) to give to your wife/woman/girl/girlfriend/sancha/booty call. only one more day left!!!!

i dont need to remind the females cause im sure they already got it taken care of... LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

difficult


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 12 2008, 10:55 PM~9928696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she got a house and I keep her in coach bags, Ive done all my gift giving for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 09:20 AM~9931813
> *she got a house and I keep her in coach bags, Ive done all my gift giving for awhile :biggrin:
> *


is that right...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 13 2008, 09:06 AM~9931747
> *difficult
> *


 :uh: 

you got your gal taken care of?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 10:25 AM~9931841
> *is that right...
> *


She better remember Steak n BJ Day next month :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 09:27 AM~9931869
> *She better remember Steak n BJ Day next month :biggrin:
> *


mest up! LOL i was listenin to the radio this morning and was wondering wtf was happening in 31 days!?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 10:35 AM~9931916
> *mest up! LOL i was listenin to the radio this morning and was wondering wtf was happening in 31 days!?!?! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 12 2008, 11:03 PM~9930173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure is


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 09:26 AM~9931857
> *:uh:
> 
> you got your gal taken care of?
> *




always.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 12 2008, 05:48 PM~9926322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many in HOUSTON?


> _Originally posted by ChipsNQueso_@Feb 12 2008, 08:03 PM~9927554
> *Anyone have the picture of big john in the box??? Please pm it to me
> 
> Thanks
> *


i do, but it's gonna cost you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 13 2008, 09:39 AM~9931936
> *always.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 13 2008, 09:03 AM~9931735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?? You gonna cut me in right?! Otherwise, I think I still have the super high res postersize version for the right price. Maybe...if I didnt lose it to the Hard Drive crash :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 13 2008, 10:20 AM~9932195
> *A 5 day cruise to Cozumel, with lots of eating, drinking and.....well I cant get her any pink diamonds...but I found her some chocolate ones  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool! im kinda skurred to go on a cruise... hno:

got a pic of the chocolate diamonds? i wanna see. :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> :0 :0 :0 BALLA!!!
> how many in HOUSTON? this is a general comment to everyone that wants to say something regarding my club...if anybody from my club says something stupid to you then u got every right to say something back....for yall motherfucker throwin them cheap shots on LIL,,............talk shit in person,,pull up,,whatever,,but dont be a bitch and do it online...any questions and comments regarding this u can call me at 832-860-0088....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2008, 11:09 PM~9930252
> *whats up??
> thats racist  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 08:27 AM~9931869
> *She better remember Steak n BJ Day next month :biggrin:
> *


now dats da special day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > :0 :0 :0 BALLA!!!
> > how many in HOUSTON? this is a general comment to everyone that wants to say something regarding my club...if anybody from my club says something stupid to you then u got every right to say something back....for yall motherfucker throwin them cheap shots on LIL,,............talk shit in person,,pull up,,whatever,,but dont be a bitch and do it online...any questions and comments regarding this u can call me at 832-860-0088....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2008, 09:54 AM~9932382
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> *


wat it is...............


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh!?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAGALAC, HECHO EN MEXICO

da monte ready homie???????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 10:36 AM~9932292
> *thats cool! im kinda skurred to go on a cruise... hno:
> 
> got a pic of the chocolate diamonds? i wanna see. :cheesy:
> *


Umm I didnt mean like real diamonds that are chocolate colored ones.... Like these..







:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 13 2008, 10:11 AM~9932502
> *Umm I didnt mean like real diamonds that are chocolate colored ones.... Like these..
> 
> 
> ...


fuck dat ill fuck around and eat dat shit..........lol.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 13 2008, 11:11 AM~9932502
> *Umm I didnt mean like real diamonds that are chocolate colored ones.... Like these..
> 
> 
> ...


uh yea...i knew what you were talkin bout. :roflmao:

i just wanted to see whatcha got your girl....tis all.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 09:58 AM~9932413
> *wat it is...............
> *


same shit different day..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 11:50 AM~9932359
> *now dats da special day!!!!!!!!!
> *


very :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 13 2008, 10:33 AM~9932706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brian..............i said get to work.....not quit textin and get on lil.......... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 12:41 PM~9932768
> *ummmmmmm huuuuuuuu aint dat da trufffffff............ and we dead as hell at this dam job....so that makes it so much more of a slow day!!!!!!
> 
> brian..............i said get to work.....not quit textin and get on lil.......... :uh:
> *


I am at work puto  want pics? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> ummmmmmm huuuuuuuu aint dat da trufffffff............ and we dead as hell at this dam job....so that makes it so much more of a slow day!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> [/quote} LOCOCHI PUTTING IT ON THA BUMPER!!!HOUSTON TEJAS DOING IT REAL BIG, BUMPER CHECKIN!!! CAN WAIT TILL MOST WANTED 87' HITS THA STREETS TO TEAR UP SOME SHIT.  HOUSTON
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PUTTING IT DOWN, MUCH PROPS THOSE THAT AINT SCARED TO BUILD HOPPERZ...THE NEXT LEVEL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 10:42 AM~9932773
> *I am at work puto  want pics? :cheesy:
> *


nope! dont trust ur "pics"


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 13 2008, 12:54 AM~9930957
> *dang thats OOOLLLLDDDD  I made that and I cant believe people on here STILL remember that.  :uh:
> *


Send it to me Alby... please... :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 12:51 PM~9932844
> *nope! dont trust ur "pics"
> *


thats rivistyles pics :uh: 
I really do work puto


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 11:08 AM~9932961
> *thats rivistyles pics :uh:
> I really do work puto
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 oh. ummmmmmmmmm.....ok u win. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 01:15 PM~9932992
> *:0  :0  :0 oh. ummmmmmmmmm.....ok u win. :angry:
> *


Ill take more later :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 11:20 AM~9933011
> *Ill take more later :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


BISH U NO U JUST DROVE BY A WORKSITE AND TOOK PICS.............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yup


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

test








drill








trun these in for the $$$









So Fk you!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 13 2008, 11:19 AM~9932573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 que que? queso? Alby?!? who is this alby you speak of? ummm imma haveto consult with the council of elders to see if the image can be released to you. :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 01:05 PM~9933286
> *test
> 
> 
> ...


mmm tar patties what the heck would you want to holepunch the street for?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 13 2008, 02:06 PM~9933296
> *mmm tar patties  what the heck would you want to holepunch the street for?
> *


Each one of those core samples it worth $200-600. I test them for density and compaction. I can cor up to 16 in one day


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 12:11 PM~9933333
> *Each one of those core samples it worth $200-600. I test them for density and compaction. I can cor up to 16 in one day
> *


SO........BASICALLY U GO AROUND PLAYING WIT ROCKS ALL DAY?????

GOSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH WHITE FOLKS GOT IT EASY!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 02:16 PM~9933379
> *SO........BASICALLY U GO AROUND PLAYING WIT ROCKS ALL DAY?????
> 
> GOSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH WHITE FOLKS GOT IT EASY!!!!!
> *


Not really...... You want a job? We just canned one of our guys for dirty piss :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 12:19 PM~9933399
> *Not really...... You want a job? We just canned one of our guys for dirty piss :uh:
> *


NO THANKS I'M NOT AN ILLEGAL..........SO IM TECHINICALLY NOT QUALIFIED FOR CONSTRUCTION WORK.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 12:22 PM~9933423
> *NO THANKS I'M NOT AN ILLEGAL..........SO IM TECHINICALLY NOT QUALIFIED FOR CONSTRUCTION WORK.........
> *


 :0 yes u are from what i heard...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2008, 12:23 PM~9933438
> *:0  yes u are from what i heard...
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 02:22 PM~9933423
> *NO THANKS I'M NOT AN ILLEGAL..........SO IM TECHINICALLY NOT QUALIFIED FOR CONSTRUCTION WORK.........
> *


Imma tech not a wet :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 12:25 PM~9933449
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 12:25 PM~9933452
> *Imma tech not a wet :uh:
> *


BUT SEE U GOTA BE THAT TOKEN WHITE GUY OUT THERE TO SUPERVISE THEM.........SO DUH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYBODY.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 02:28 PM~9933479
> *BUT SEE U GOTA BE THAT TOKEN WHITE GUY OUT THERE TO SUPERVISE THEM.........SO DUH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


naw that me when it comes to cadillacs


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 12 2008, 05:45 PM~9925812
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hey bro i sent ya a message earlier. let me know if you got it or not cuz iam not sure if i sent it right. i was needing to ask you something about my car's performance lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 12:29 PM~9933490
> *naw that me when it comes to cadillacs
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:.......UR KINDA OUR ******* WHEN IT COMES TO CADILLACS....JUST MAKE U DO ALL THE WORK  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 02:31 PM~9933504
> *:uh:  :buttkick:.......UR KINDA OUR ******* WHEN IT COMES TO CADILLACS....JUST MAKE U DO ALL THE WORK   :biggrin:
> *


but I get paid ALOT more


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 01:19 PM~9933399
> *Not really...... You want a job? We just canned one of our guys for dirty piss :uh:
> *


Punching holes in asphalt? count me in...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 12:33 PM~9933522
> *but I get paid ALOT more
> *


 :uh: ssure u dont take hotpockets or hotwings?????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 13 2008, 02:34 PM~9933529
> *Punching holes in asphalt?  count me in...
> *


you gots a edjamacation you dont want to do this :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 02:37 PM~9933545
> *:uh: ssure u dont take hotpockets or hotwings?????
> *


no just green backs


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 01:39 PM~9933559
> *you gots a edjamacation you dont want to do this :biggrin:
> *




shyt if I can get paid like you do...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 13 2008, 02:41 PM~9933574
> *shyt if I can get paid like you do...
> *


im broke


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 01:45 PM~9933594
> *im broke
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

BIG BALLA LOANS, INC.

:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 02:00 PM~9933700
> *BIG BALLA LOANS, INC.
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *




HA! forgot about that, thats for another big balla up in hurrr.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 13 2008, 03:03 PM~9933719
> *HA! forgot about that, thats for another big balla up in hurrr.
> *


you got me mixed up w/someone else.....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 13 2008, 01:05 PM~9933288
> *ahh had i known, i'd have taken a picture prior to wrapping up the novelty diamond chocolates. I searched Target (where i got 'em) but that aint online.  But basically they look like a faceted gemstone roundcut.
> *


it cool...i was just being nosy. :uh: :biggrin: 



anyone got a hook up on buying tickets for concerts that are sold out????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 03:29 PM~9933955
> *it cool...i was just being nosy. :uh: :biggrin:
> anyone got a hook up on buying tickets for concerts that are sold out????
> *


sux cuz I did till I lost my phone..... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 02:37 PM~9934005
> *sux cuz I did till I lost my phone..... :angry:
> *


dayum you! :angry:


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 01:29 PM~9933955
> *it cool...i was just being nosy. :uh: :biggrin:
> anyone got a hook up on buying tickets for concerts that are sold out????
> *



whats it worth to you?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 13 2008, 02:41 PM~9934037
> *whats it worth to you?
> *


 :scrutinize: 

depends...


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 01:47 PM~9934083
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> depends...
> *


what concert?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 13 2008, 02:51 PM~9934122
> *what concert?
> *


marilyn manson :biggrin: 

im askin for a friend. :ugh: LOL

oh and i need two tickets...


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 02:05 PM~9934172
> *marilyn manson  :biggrin:
> 
> im askin for a friend. :ugh: LOL
> ...





http://houston.craigslist.org/tix/568765485.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 13 2008, 03:10 PM~9934209
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/tix/568765485.html
> *


i just seen those a min ago...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WHATS GOOD HOUSTON


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 02:12 PM~9934217
> *i just seen those a min ago...
> *



not my style but puts on a good show. Saw him about 5 years ago.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 13 2008, 02:14 PM~9934233
> *  WHATS GOOD HOUSTON
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 12:45 PM~9933594
> *im broke
> *


BROKE......WIT 34645 CADILLACS,TAHOE,BIG BALLA HOUSE IN MEMORIAL............HMMMMMMMMMM......SURE BROKE...............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 13 2008, 03:19 PM~9934269
> *not my style but puts on a good show. Saw him about 5 years ago.
> *


yea hes not really my style either. ive heard that bout his shows tho. id be curious just to check it out just once.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 02:26 PM~9934319
> *yea hes not really my style either. ive heard that bout his shows tho. id be curious just to check it out just once.
> *


yea lets go see a guy wit tits and a dick suck his own dick..........fuckin weirdos...... :uh: ........but music is bad ass tho! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 02:29 PM~9933955
> *it cool...i was just being nosy. :uh: :biggrin:
> anyone got a hook up on buying tickets for concerts that are sold out????
> *



got 4 hannah montana ticket with parking pass $1000 7132590117...jay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 8 2008, 01:42 PM~9895520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What up gabbie..........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 02:45 PM~9934513
> *what's up
> *


heyyyyyyyyyyy look whos modafuckn back!!!!! good to see you doing better!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 03:32 PM~9934385
> *yea lets go see a guy wit tits and a dick suck his own dick..........fuckin weirdos...... :uh: ........but music is bad ass tho! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

so you ARE coming with me....tite!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 13 2008, 03:36 PM~9934427
> *got 4 hannah montana ticket with parking pass $1000 7132590117...jay
> *


not looking for hannah (i got a son) but ill pass that info around...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 03:45 PM~9934513
> *what's up
> *


how ya feelin fool???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street, is someone here was shopping for d's to put on this thing.. so i heard..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 02:59 PM~9934624
> *:roflmao:
> 
> so you ARE coming with me....tite!!! :biggrin:
> *


UMMMMMMMMMMM NOPE!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 02:59 PM~9934624
> *:roflmao:
> 
> so you ARE coming with me....tite!!! :biggrin:
> *


UMMMMMMMMMMM....NOPE!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 03:45 PM~9934513
> *what's up
> *



si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 04:12 PM~9934736
> *UMMMMMMMMMMM NOPE!
> *


 :uh: x2 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 02:45 PM~9934513
> *what's up
> *


welcome back...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 03:45 PM~9934513
> *what's up
> *


wassup?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 04:21 PM~9934281
> *BROKE......WIT 34645 CADILLACS,TAHOE,BIG BALLA HOUSE IN MEMORIAL............HMMMMMMMMMM......SURE BROKE...............
> *


yes Im broke! 3 cadis! the Tahoe is 10 years old :uh: and the hood is right across the fence from me :biggrin: 



Sup Latina!!! Glad to see you're strong enough to stroke the keys for us here in the houston thread!!! Get well Homie!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 02:45 PM~9934513
> *what's up
> *


Hey Latin! Glad to see your back online! How ya feeling?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 02:45 PM~9934513
> *what's up
> *


Hey Latin! Glad to see your back online! How ya feeling?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 02:45 PM~9934513
> *what's up
> *


Hey Latin! Glad to see your back online! How ya feeling?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Stupid layitlow posted my reply 3 times!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 13 2008, 04:38 PM~9934986
> *Stupid layitlow posted my reply 3 times!
> *


figured it out, if you waiting for page to update,after replying and back up before its done, it'll actually post it again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 04:51 PM~9935068
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 04:45 PM~9934513
> *what's up
> *


whats homie you doing better!! glad to see yor back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 03:21 PM~9934281
> *BROKE......WIT 34645 CADILLACS,TAHOE,BIG BALLA HOUSE IN MEMORIAL............HMMMMMMMMMM......SURE BROKE...............
> *


thats why.. that lavish lifestyle leaves his pockets empty.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

broke? shit no. you see, 'broke' is a relative term. if you live in my hood, you broke. if you live in a big house in memorial, broke means you couldn't pay some mexicans to cut your grass this week and it'll have to wait till next week :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 13 2008, 05:24 PM~9935359
> *broke?  shit no.  you see, 'broke' is a relative term.  if you live in my hood, you broke.  if you live in a big house in memorial, broke means you couldn't pay some mexicans to cut your grass this week and it'll have to wait till next week :biggrin:
> *


yeah..true.. brian dont know about being broke broke..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2008, 08:47 AM~9932002
> *how many in HOUSTON?
> 
> 
> *


nevermind.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 08:03 AM~9931735
> *hope all yall fellas got your valentines gift(s) to give to your wife/woman/girl/girlfriend/sancha/booty call. only one more day left!!!!
> 
> i dont need to remind the females cause im sure they already got it taken care of... LOL
> *



what r u getting? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 08:20 AM~9931813
> *she got a house and I keep her in coach bags, Ive done all my gift giving for awhile :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 08:27 AM~9931869
> *She better remember Steak n BJ Day next month :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

shaddup beesh


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

pic brian sent me from his jobsite today :uh: 











and if you've been to b's house, you know this is his retro toilet seat :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 13 2008, 05:49 PM~9935526
> *what r u getting? :biggrin:
> *


Not a dayum thing! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 13 2008, 04:59 PM~9935600
> *pic brian sent me from his jobsite today :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: :nosad: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 09:03 AM~9931735
> *hope all yall fellas got your valentines gift(s) to give to your wife/woman/girl/girlfriend/sancha/booty call. only one more day left!!!!
> 
> i dont need to remind the females cause im sure they already got it taken care of... LOL
> *


ok.. i figure this year, i'll actualy spend some money on the brawds in my life.. imma take all my babys mommas and 1 booty call (you can come too) out to olive garden.. yup.. i said it.. i'm trying to change my ways, and not be cheap anymore. :biggrin: just hope they cool with group dinner thing like that. :ugh: probably catch slim up in that bitch, o' romantic dinner buying ass.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 13 2008, 06:06 PM~9935662
> *:barf:
> *



man he sent me that while i was eatin at miki d's :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 13 2008, 06:24 PM~9935359
> *broke?  shit no.  you see, 'broke' is a relative term.  if you live in my hood, you broke.  if you live in a big house in memorial, broke means you couldn't pay some mexicans to cut your grass this week and it'll have to wait till next week :biggrin:
> *


god I hate you!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 13 2008, 07:18 PM~9936233
> *man he sent me that while i was eatin at miki d's :angry:
> *


quit acting like a little girl, and answer the phone :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 13 2008, 06:26 PM~9935372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 13 2008, 08:22 PM~9936265
> *quit acting like a little girl,  and answer the phone  :biggrin:
> *


sausage fo yo grill bish! Sup sucka :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 07:20 PM~9936250
> *god I hate you!
> *



i keep things interesting foo' :biggrin: 




> *Big-Tymer Posted Today, 07:22 PM
> 
> quit acting like a little girl, and answer the phone  *


listen here #6 combo, dont you got some arteries to clog?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2008, 06:37 PM~9935927
> *ok..  i figure this year, i'll actualy spend some money on the brawds in my life.. imma take all my babys mommas and 1 booty call (you can come too)  out to olive garden.. yup.. i said it..  i'm trying to change my ways, and not be cheap anymore.  :biggrin:    just hope they cool with group dinner thing like that.  :ugh:  probably catch slim up in that bitch, o' romantic dinner buying ass.
> *


That's really nice Danny!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 07:36 PM~9936389
> *That's really nice Danny!!
> *


yeah.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 13 2008, 08:26 PM~9936301
> *i keep things interesting foo' :biggrin:
> listen here #6 combo, dont you got some arteries to clog?
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2008, 07:40 PM~9936419
> *yeah.
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, pulling an all niter at da job. 10 hours OT.. so much for babys mommas on vtines day..imma be asleep. making money comes first.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 07:49 PM~9936467
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



hater :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 13 2008, 06:22 PM~9936265
> *quit acting like a little girl,  and answer the phone  :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 07:24 PM~9936278
> *if you only knew foo'! Ive worked hard to get where im at now..... grew up on powderd milk and bricks of cheese :uh: put that shit in the pan and the fkin cheese turns to oil :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


if you say so slim shady


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2008, 09:24 PM~9936792
> *if you say so slim shady
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 04:54 PM~9934577
> *heyyyyyyyyyyy look whos modafuckn back!!!!! good to see you doing better!
> *


was hell but got through it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 13 2008, 05:35 PM~9934961
> *Hey Latin! Glad to see your back online! How ya feeling?
> *


feeling weak. pancreas got messed up due to high triglycerides and almost went into a coma. lot's of drugs put through this body in the last 5 days. lost a lot of weight.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 07:37 PM~9936912
> *was hell but got through it.
> *


welcome back homie


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 07:38 PM~9936924
> *feeling weak.  pancreas got messed up due to high triglycerides and almost went into a coma.  lot's of drugs put through this body in the last 5 days.  lost a lot of weight.
> *


Bad way to lose some weight! Glad your better. Been driving the regal around a lil, the motor runs awesome. Wish I had it in Medusa!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 07:37 PM~9936912
> *was hell but got through it.
> *


  u got thru it homie dats all dat matters.....now ask them hoes if they got some drugs that can get me fat......I aint gained a pound in 4 years! :angry: lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 08:24 PM~9937360
> *some drugs that can get me fat......I aint gained a pound in 4 years! :angry: lol
> *


pinche flaco loco :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2008, 08:34 PM~9937406
> *pinche flaco loco :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SKINNY NICCAS RULE DA WORLD!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RAGALAC, still chipping, switches4life, lvlikeg, bigtexas08

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 10:43 PM~9937477
> *:biggrin: SKINNY NICCAS RULE DA WORLD!
> *


when I was 21 I used to think just like you..... Lol!!! Now I have a beer belly :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 08:48 PM~9937509
> *when I was 21 I used to think just like you..... Lol!!! Now I have a beer belly :biggrin:
> *


dawg 4 years i been away from the gym.........ive gained 3pounds............and i dont drink beer so no luck of a beer belly in da future...........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 10:51 PM~9937537
> *dawg 4 years i been away from the gym.........ive gained 3pounds............and i dont drink beer so no luck of a beer belly in da future...........
> *


I got 10 years on ya you'll see...... I was the same way... LOL!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 08:54 PM~9937578
> *I got 10 years on ya you'll see...... I was the same way... LOL!!!
> *


true true.........quit jinxin me fucker!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 10:56 PM~9937592
> *true true.........quit jinxin me fucker!!!
> *


ha!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2008, 08:44 PM~9937485
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RAGALAC, still chipping, switches4life, lvlikeg, bigtexas08
> 
> ...


still chippin on fo fos......???????????? :uh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 13 2008, 08:57 PM~9937606
> *ha!
> *


fuck dat im FATAPHOBIC hno: hno: hno: hno:...........im going back toda gym next month, cant be part of FNU!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RAGALAC, blueDemon97, Texas Massacre, still chipping, lvlikeg

READY TO GO SPEND SOME MONEY ON THAT RAGEDY AS SKINNYBOY KUSTOMS SETUP IN THA RAGEDY ASS LINCOLN??????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 10:01 PM~9937650
> *fuck dat im FATAPHOBIC  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:...........im going back toda gym next month, cant be part of FNU!!!!!!!
> *


you still wouldn't be welcome.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2008, 09:09 PM~9937734
> *you  still wouldn't be welcome.
> *


AND DAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2008, 10:11 PM~9937741
> *AND DAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING!
> *


but your probably always welcome at band camp.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2008, 09:17 PM~9937805
> *but your probably always welcome at band camp.
> *


AS WELL AS U ALWAYS A MEMBER OF FAT CAMP............... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 08:38 PM~9936924
> *feeling weak.  pancreas got messed up due to high triglycerides and almost went into a coma.  lot's of drugs put through this body in the last 5 days.  lost a lot of weight.
> *


Dam Latin. Well I'm glad to hear you're alright. Take care of yourself! Esp for the lil man.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2008, 10:24 PM~9937867
> *Dam Latin. Well I'm glad to hear you're alright. Take care of yourself! Esp for the lil man.
> *


cochina. is that what you call it? :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2008, 10:42 PM~9938030
> *cochina. is that what you call it?    :ugh:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: 


You're a dayum fool!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ha!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> > :0 :0 :0 BALLA!!!
> > how many in HOUSTON? this is a general comment to everyone that wants to say something regarding my club...if anybody from my club says something stupid to you then u got every right to say something back....for yall motherfucker throwin them cheap shots on LIL,,............talk shit in person,,pull up,,whatever,,but dont be a bitch and do it online...any questions and comments regarding this u can call me at 832-860-0088....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> > :0 :0 :0 BALLA!!!
> > how many in HOUSTON? this is a general comment to everyone that wants to say something regarding my club...if anybody from my club says something stupid to you then u got every right to say something back....for yall motherfucker throwin them cheap shots on LIL,,............talk shit in person,,pull up,,whatever,,but dont be a bitch and do it online...any questions and comments regarding this u can call me at 832-860-0088....
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 YOU TELL'EM SKID!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 13 2008, 10:49 PM~9938101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

fk yo couch ******


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2008, 11:55 PM~9938625
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 13 2008, 11:07 PM~9938703
> *
> *


  whats goin on in the country??? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 14 2008, 01:06 AM~9939055
> *  whats goin on in the country??? :biggrin:
> *



JUST CHILLIN......WATCHIN CAT WILLIAMS..... :biggrin: .......WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE??

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5...329677665&hl=en


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 14 2008, 12:38 AM~9939247
> *JUST CHILLIN......WATCHIN CAT WILLIAMS..... :biggrin: .......WHAT YOU UP TO HOMIE??
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5...329677665&hl=en
> *


  chillin....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

digital cadillac dashboard complete for sale $ 250 . anybody ?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 14 2008, 09:27 AM~9939949
> *digital cadillac dashboard complete for sale $ 250 . anybody ?
> 
> 
> ...


good price


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 14 2008, 08:27 AM~9939949
> *digital cadillac dashboard complete for sale $ 250 . anybody ?
> 
> 
> ...



wiring harness included?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 14 2008, 07:43 AM~9940042
> *wiring harness included?
> *


 i might be able to to get it.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

:biggrin: HAPPY VALENTiNES DAY!!! DON'T GET TO FREAKY


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 14 2008, 07:43 AM~9940042
> *wiring harness included?
> *


yes harness included


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Feb 14 2008, 09:23 AM~9940276
> *:biggrin: HAPPY VALENTiNES DAY!!! DON'T GET TO FREAKY
> *



that wouldnt be any fun.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

for everyone...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 14 2008, 10:50 AM~9940429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right back at cha toots........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 10:59 AM~9941003
> *Right back at cha toots........ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 14 2008, 08:57 AM~9940127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NOW THAT'S A SALESMAN..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

FOUND YOUR PERFECT VALENTINE'S DAY GIFT DANNY!!!! ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ADD THE ROOM KEY AND HOT POCKETS AND IT'S ON!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2008, 07:37 PM~9936912
> *was hell but got through it.
> *



WELCOME BACK LATIN.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 14 2008, 11:36 AM~9941286
> *WELCOME BACK LATIN.
> *


x10


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

For the OG set up lovers.....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry9941339


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 14 2008, 12:36 PM~9941286
> *WELCOME BACK LATIN.
> *


thanks man. can't even focus yet on things but getting better.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 10:46 AM~9941414
> *For the OG set up lovers.....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...9&#entry9941339
> *


U mean da WEENIE SETUP lovers....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2008, 01:19 PM~9941676
> *U mean da WEENIE SETUP lovers....
> *


not those accumulators!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 11:37 AM~9941806
> *not those accumulators!
> *



Accumulators= weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenie setups!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2008, 01:53 PM~9941923
> *Accumulators= weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenie setups!!!!
> *


 :uh: okay Mr.MoreBounce :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 12:06 PM~9942011
> *:uh: okay Mr.MoreBounce :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: GOTA BE SOME HOT JUICE!!!!!! Might as well get u some trash bags..... :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 14 2008, 11:26 AM~9941222
> *FOUND YOUR PERFECT VALENTINE'S DAY GIFT DANNY!!!! ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ADD THE ROOM KEY AND HOT POCKETS AND IT'S ON!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


stupid.. i'd be perfect.. if it said "aight bitch, got you a bear, you fk'n happy now?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2008, 01:44 PM~9942287
> *
> *


 :roflmao: @ lil man pimpslappin'! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2008, 02:14 PM~9942055
> *:biggrin: GOTA BE SOME HOT JUICE!!!!!! Might as well get u some trash bags.....  :uh:
> *


These arnt hot juice???
















Ill let the owners know when I see them in Vegas this fall :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 02:26 PM~9942538
> *These arnt hot juice???
> 
> 
> ...



go to work :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 14 2008, 03:27 PM~9942547
> *go to work :uh:
> *


I am puto.... You must not be :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 02:28 PM~9942556
> *I am puto.... You must not be :uh:
> *



thats obvious :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 14 2008, 03:33 PM~9942598
> *thats obvious :biggrin:
> *


must be nice


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 01:26 PM~9942538
> *These arnt hot juice???
> 
> 
> ...


Not if the only runnin 2 batteries thru them.........lol nice but we all no they for play they just to lay


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 01:26 PM~9942538
> *These arnt hot juice???
> 
> 
> ...


Not if the only runnin 2 batteries thru them.........lol nice but we all no they for play they just to lay


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 02:41 PM~9942639
> *must be nice
> *



no its not. i'm not gettin paid.  

i need a new job, this one sux.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 14 2008, 02:19 PM~9942882
> *no its not.  i'm not gettin paid.
> 
> i need a new job, this one sux.
> *


Aaaaaaaaaaaahhh go kick rocks......no like literally....go kick rocks wit brian.....he plays wit rocks....and makes good money...lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2008, 04:05 PM~9943173
> *Aaaaaaaaaaaahhh go kick rocks......no like literally....go kick rocks wit brian.....he plays wit rocks....and makes good money...lol
> *



i almost got a job with him once, they offered me a job mixin asphalt with the rest of the mexicans.  somethin about the air conditioned trucks bein for 'whites only'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 14 2008, 03:19 PM~9943239
> *i almost got a job with him once, they offered me a job mixin asphalt with the rest of the mexicans.   somethin about the air conditioned trucks bein for 'whites only'
> *


Yea I figured dat.....guess u gota swipe ur social in order to get in da truck if not......in da bed u go!!!!!!! Lol

Bet u brian just sit in the truck on a labtop listening to sunny 99.1....."supervising"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

sunny 99.1........... :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2008, 04:28 PM~9943294
> *Yea I figured dat.....guess u gota swipe ur social in order to get in da truck if not......in da bed u go!!!!!!! Lol
> 
> Bet u brian just sit in the truck on a labtop listening to sunny 99.1....."supervising"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 









nice sig, jus saw that :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 14 2008, 03:38 PM~9943354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> nice sig, jus saw that :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 14 2008, 03:03 PM~9942405
> *:roflmao: @ lil man pimpslappin'! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2008, 05:16 PM~9943646
> *:biggrin:
> *


  


im surprise we havent seen shitty diapers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 14 2008, 06:18 PM~9943658
> *
> im surprise we havent seen shitty diapers
> *


that's up to him to expose when he gets older. if he says "daddy i dropped a good one and i want a picture on the screen" then i'll serve you a guacamole special plate.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

he must be eating better than most of us


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *ChipsNQueso*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

good screen name. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Valentines.... don't waste money...sex is FREE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChipsNQueso_@Feb 14 2008, 06:27 PM~9943731
> *Happy Valentines.... don't waste money...sex is FREE!
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 14 2008, 12:36 AM~9938498
> *:0  :0  :0  YOU TELL'EM SKID!!!!!!!!!
> *


KNOCK IT OFF SPARKLES :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

just whoring by


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Feb 14 2008, 05:19 PM~9943239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry: 


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 14 2008, 05:34 PM~9943334
> *sunny 99.1........... :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 14 2008, 05:54 PM~9943934
> *KNOCK IT OFF SPARKLES :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR MR. SLIM JIM !


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 14 2008, 08:52 PM~9944980
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:03 PM~9945089
> *
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 06:33 PM~9944814
> *:uh: If you would have taken that job you would be workin with me by now making the same... You went the lazy route till you had no other options!
> 
> :uh:  :angry:
> ...


key word :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2008, 07:03 PM~9945089
> *
> *



how u feeling Gabis :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 14 2008, 09:49 PM~9945549
> *how u feeling Gabis :biggrin:
> *


Pretty good Cheesecakes


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2008, 07:53 PM~9945574
> *Pretty good Cheesecakes
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:53 PM~9945574
> *Pretty good Cheesecakes
> *


lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChipsNQueso_@Feb 14 2008, 05:27 PM~9943731
> *Happy Valentines.... don't waste money...sex is FREE!
> *


wish i woulda thought of that earlier


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 14 2008, 07:52 PM~9944980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2008, 10:00 PM~9945644
> *wish i woulda thought of that earlier
> *


damn and hookers were giving free valentine headjobs. how much did you spend?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 14 2008, 10:01 PM~9945651
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 14 2008, 10:06 PM~9945705
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2008, 11:59 AM~9941518
> *thanks man.  can't even focus yet on things but getting better.
> *


de volada on LIL 

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 14 2008, 07:03 PM~9945089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 13 2008, 09:16 PM~9937283
> *Bad way to lose some weight! Glad your better. Been driving the regal around a lil, the motor runs awesome. Wish I had it in Medusa!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 14 2008, 10:17 PM~9945802
> *de volada on LIL
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


rehab


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:19 PM~9945827
> *rehab
> *


that bad was it.. ill hit you up alrato or manana on details .. siittin in class now.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bought new puter.. so which one of ya'll geeks,can tell me which video format i need, in order to burn dvd's. Xvid, and mpeg4 and all this other crap is confusing me.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2008, 09:02 PM~9945656
> *damn and hookers were giving free valentine headjobs.  how much did you spend?
> *


between dinner, presents, and flowers.............about 400  

fukk it. its only money. coulda bought some chinas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2008, 10:19 PM~9946350
> *between dinner, presents, and flowers.............about 400
> 
> fukk it.  its only money.  coulda bought some chinas
> *


sucka-fo-love actin azz *****.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 14 2008, 10:23 PM~9946376
> *sucka-fo-love actin azz *****.
> *


sometimes you gotta do stuff like that when you want a chick with teeth and below 150 pounds. but you dont like them like that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 14 2008, 10:39 PM~9946489
> *sometimes you gotta do stuff like that when you want a chick with teeth and below 150 pounds.  but you dont like them like that
> *


sure don't


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i spent about 4 bucks today.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2008, 09:56 PM~9946626
> *i spent about 4 bucks today.
> *


i got 160.............and a box of new clothes..........didnt waste a penny............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2008, 10:56 PM~9946626
> *i spent about 4 bucks today.
> *


$4.95 here, for cigs.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2008, 09:58 PM~9946647
> *i got 160.............and a box of new clothes..........didnt waste a penny............. :biggrin:
> *


so what the car lookin like


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2008, 10:07 PM~9946737
> *so what the car lookin like
> *


is real dull and ugly...........meanin ready to get sprayed....so im thinkin next weeken it should be out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 14 2008, 01:45 PM~9942298
> *stupid.. i'd be perfect.. if it said "aight bitch, got you a bear, you fk'n happy now?"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

EL MEXICANO NO GOLPEA: TE DA UN PUTAZO!
EL MEXICANO NO SE CAE: TE DA UN CHINGADAZO!
EL MEXICANO NO TE ORDENA: TE MANDA A HUEVO!
EL MEXICANO NO SUFRE DE DIARREA: LE DA CHORILLO!
EL MEXICANO NO FRACASA: LA CAGA!
EL MEXICANO NO SE GOLPEA: SE DA EN LA MADRE!
EL MEXICANO NO SALE CORRIENDO:SALE EN CHINGA!
EL MEXICANO NO TOMA SIESTAS: SE QUEDA JETON!
EL MEXICANO NO RIE HASTA MAS NO PODER: SE CAGA DE LA RISA!
PARA EL MEXICANO NO ESTA DIFICIL: ESTA CABRON!
EL MEXICANO NO VA RAPIDO: VA HECHO LA MADRE!
EL MEXICANO NO ES UN TIPO TREMENDO: ES UN CABRON! 
EL MEXICANO NO BEBE: CHUPA,CHUPA Y CHUPA HASTA QUE SE PONE COLA DE AVION, O SEA; HASTA EL QUEQUE;O; HASTA ATRAS; (ES UN BEBEDOR DE EXCELENCIA DE CHELA Y TEQUILA)
EL MEXICANO NO ENTRA ACCION: SE AGARRA A MADRAZOS! 
EL MEXICANO NO ES LISTO: ES UN GENIO! (ES DE CLASE MUNDIAL)
EL MEXICANO NO PIDE QUE LO LLEVEN: PIDE UN AVENTON!
EL MEXICANO NO HACE ALGO MUY BIEN: SE LA RIFA! 
EL MEXICANO NO ES CUALQUIER PERSONA: ES EL MAS CHINGON!!!!
EL MEXICANO NO EL CUALQUIER PERSONA: ES MEXICANO!!!!!
ASI QUE SI ERES MEXICANO MANDA ESTO A TODOS LOS MEXICANOS QUE CONOSCAS, Y A LOS QUE NO SON MEXICANOS TAMBIEN, 
PARA QUE SEPAN QUIENES SOMOS! Y SI NO ERES UN HUEVON!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

finally friday! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 09:42 AM~9948276
> *finally friday!  :cheesy:
> *


B-Day party plans? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2008, 08:48 AM~9948293
> *B-Day party plans? :dunno:
> *


not this weekend...

next weekend.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 15 2008, 09:29 AM~9948239
> *EL MEXICANO NO GOLPEA: TE DA UN PUTAZO!
> EL MEXICANO NO SE CAE: TE DA UN CHINGADAZO!
> EL MEXICANO NO TE ORDENA: TE MANDA A HUEVO!
> ...


ESLIM NO PEAKY PANISH WEY :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 15 2008, 08:17 AM~9948433
> *ESLIM NO PEAKY PANISH WEY :biggrin:
> *


It basically says that we mexicans are Tha shit :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

It's official the 97.9 The Beat car show in Dallas is set for:
April 27th inside the Dallas Convention Center. Flyer's coming soon. WEGO stop!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 15 2008, 10:33 AM~9948510
> *It basically says that we mexicans are Tha shit :biggrin:
> *


SI TAMBIEN......PERO PORQUE TU NO AHABLA EN ENGLICH......VABOSO :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fk im ready to get the fk off work!!! :angry:



anyone going to the george lopez show tomorrow besides me? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 15 2008, 09:17 AM~9948785
> *SI TAMBIEN......PERO PORQUE TU NO AHABLA EN ENGLICH......VABOSO :biggrin:
> *


Im Bilingual There is a difference. Pass The wire pass the wire. Aztec warrior. Gracias. :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 10:36 AM~9948920
> *fk im ready to get the fk off work!!! :angry:
> anyone going to the george lopez show tomorrow besides me? :biggrin:
> *


going to pablo francisco tonight :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene. 

Also, Today is the anniversary of my dad and little brothers death, so for all those who knew them, take a moment to say a prayer for them....They will always be remembered. I just wish I could have known them more..I wish I could remember.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 15 2008, 09:36 AM~9948920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now dats da bidnizz more my budget.....im going to go see him


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 10:36 AM~9948920
> *fk im ready to get the fk off work!!! :angry:
> anyone going to the george lopez show tomorrow besides me? :biggrin:
> *



I'm going!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 09:36 AM~9948920
> *fk im ready to get the fk off work!!! :angry:
> anyone going to the george lopez show tomorrow besides me? :biggrin:
> *


my homeboy got an extra ticket


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9949283
> *Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
> Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene.
> 
> ...



I never had the plessure of meeting him but have heard a lot of good things. He will always be a LEGEND to this lowrider lifestyle!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 09:36 AM~9948920
> *fk im ready to get the fk off work!!! :angry:
> anyone going to the george lopez show tomorrow besides me? :biggrin:
> *



ill be there too!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 15 2008, 11:27 AM~9949259
> *going to pablo francisco tonight :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: where is he gonna be at?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9949283
> *Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
> Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene.
> 
> ...


Rip Joel and your lil bro.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9949283
> *Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
> Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene.
> 
> ...


im sure today is tough for you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2008, 11:37 AM~9949331
> *tickets tooooooooo much moneys......BALLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAA.........u got an extra ticket?????????
> *


BALLA...??? hahah!! thats you mr. carraba's!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 12:17 PM~9949631
> *I'm going!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2008, 12:18 PM~9949640
> *my homeboy got an extra ticket
> *


you should go. hes funny.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 15 2008, 12:36 PM~9949767
> *ill be there too!
> *


 :thumbsup: 

its gonna be packed!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 12:46 PM~9949848
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wheres the after party?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

MCHAM I HEARD WHAT ELSE U DOING TODAY TOO!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 11:46 AM~9949850
> *you should go. hes funny.
> *


i aint gonna spend that much money to go see another man tell jokes when i can tell jokes myself 


:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 11:44 AM~9949839
> *BALLA...??? hahah!! thats you mr. carraba's!
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....ill trade u one them carrabas dinners for one them g.lopez tiks??????lol


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2008, 01:09 PM~9949984
> *i aint gonna spend that much money to go see another man tell jokes when i can tell jokes myself
> :biggrin:
> *



lets hear whatcha got?


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 15 2008, 12:07 PM~9949975
> *MCHAM I HEARD WHAT ELSE U DOING TODAY TOO!
> *



fo sho!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 12:10 PM~9950003
> *lets hear whatcha got?
> *


people get feelings hurt.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 15 2008, 01:11 PM~9950005
> *fo sho!
> 
> *


U SERIOUS?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 12:48 PM~9949864
> *wheres the after party?
> *


 :dunno: i was gonna hit a bar after but i just was informed of a bday celebration for my good friend's mom. they are going all out. so i will be there after.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 01:29 PM~9950128
> *:dunno: i was gonna hit a bar after but i just was informed of a bday celebration for my good friend's mom. they are going all out. so i will be there after.
> *


what time should I get there?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2008, 01:09 PM~9949984
> *i aint gonna spend that much money to go see another man tell jokes when i can tell jokes myself
> :biggrin:
> *


is that right...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2008, 01:10 PM~9949998
> *Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....ill trade u one them carrabas dinners for one them g.lopez tiks??????lol
> *


hmm..lemme think about it...  LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 01:32 PM~9950146
> *what time should I get there?
> *


right after the show! LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 15 2008, 09:29 AM~9948239
> *EL MEXICANO NO GOLPEA: TE DA UN PUTAZO!
> EL MEXICANO NO SE CAE: TE DA UN CHINGADAZO!
> EL MEXICANO NO TE ORDENA: TE MANDA A HUEVO!
> ...


AMEN!!!REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS IN THA FUCKIN HOUSE


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 15 2008, 12:16 PM~9950040
> *U SERIOUS?
> *



yea


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 15 2008, 01:39 PM~9950197
> *yea
> *


did u g to Jared? lol!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 11:47 AM~9949858
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> its gonna be packed!
> *



yea its sold out!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 15 2008, 11:36 AM~9949767
> *ill be there too!
> *


indeed.and then party with RO that night...


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 01:34 PM~9950166
> *right after the show! LOL
> *



I'd volunteer to bust out of the cake but a mexican shrek wouldn't go so well!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2008, 12:42 PM~9950222
> *indeed.and then party with RO  that night...
> *



yes sir


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2008, 01:42 PM~9950222
> *indeed.and then party with RO  that night...
> *



somebody say party?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 02:29 PM~9950128
> *:dunno: i was gonna hit a bar after but i just was informed of a bday celebration for my good friend's mom. they are going all out. so i will be there after.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 12:44 PM~9950233
> *somebody say party?
> *


same crowd from our party..its Stanely's b-day party...at some bar in SW


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 01:43 PM~9950229
> *I'd volunteer to bust out of the cake but a mexican shrek wouldn't go so well!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## regalating (Jan 25, 2008)

so mambos its prety bad ass que no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2008, 01:46 PM~9950242
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue: 

you still owe me guerro for the other night! :angry:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2008, 01:46 PM~9950243
> *same crowd from our party..its Stanely's b-day party...at some bar in SW
> *



Sports Resort
11110 1/2 w. Airport Blvd.
Stafford Tx.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalating_@Feb 15 2008, 12:47 PM~9950252
> *so mambos its prety bad ass que no
> *


My first time last week..had to say it felt real good to see alot of htown lolos kickin it together..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 01:50 PM~9950266
> *Sports Resort
> 11110 1/2 w. Airport Blvd.
> Stafford Tx.
> *


i been there before.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 12:50 PM~9950266
> *Sports Resort
> 11110 1/2 w. Airport Blvd.
> Stafford Tx.
> *


PM me Stanelys number if you got..i lost it last week when my phone fucked up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 02:50 PM~9950265
> *:tongue:
> 
> you still owe me guerro for the other night! :angry:
> *


  If you go to Stanley's b-day party Ill hook you up :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2008, 01:54 PM~9950293
> * If you go to Stanley's b-day party Ill hook you up :cheesy:
> *


  i cant! but you still owe me!!!! :angry:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 15 2008, 12:40 PM~9950210
> *did u g to Jared? lol!
> *



calm down my nig... it aint that serious foo! lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 02:57 PM~9950310
> *  i cant! but you still owe me!!!! :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown: sux for u! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 15 2008, 01:57 PM~9950314
> *calm down my nig... it aint that serious foo! lol
> *


lol! that aint what ur boy told me lol!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 15 2008, 12:57 PM~9950314
> *calm down my nig... it aint that serious foo! lol
> *


YOU PAULIN!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2008, 01:59 PM~9950331
> *YOU PAULIN!!!!
> *


lol that man paulinnn!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2008, 01:58 PM~9950319
> *:thumbsdown: sux for u! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: like i said....YOU STILL OWE ME FOR SELLING OUT!! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 03:00 PM~9950342
> *:uh: like i said....YOU STILL OWE ME FOR SELLING OUT!!  :angry:
> *


after tomorrow night you'll owe me cuz then u sellin out  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 15 2008, 01:00 PM~9950335
> *lol that man paulinnn!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2008, 12:59 PM~9950331
> *YOU PAULIN!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2008, 02:04 PM~9950364
> *after tomorrow night you'll owe me cuz then u sellin out   :biggrin:
> *


:no: WRONG! i never agreed to tomorrow night but you DID agree to that other time! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 03:06 PM~9950381
> *:no: WRONG! i never agreed to tomorrow night but you DID agree to that other time! :angry:
> *


since when do you make the rules :uh: 














:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2008, 02:14 PM~9950426
> *since when do you make the rules :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


dont make me hurt you Brian!!!! :twak: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 03:16 PM~9950434
> *dont make me hurt you Brian!!!! :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


where do I sign? :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 15 2008, 02:06 PM~9950374
> *:biggrin:
> *


so u agree...lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2008, 02:14 PM~9950426
> *since when do you make the rules :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



HA!

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 12:40 PM~9949804
> *:thumbsup: where is he gonna be at?
> *


at the improv. gotta see him every time he comes to town :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 15 2008, 03:21 PM~9950466
> *HA!
> 
> :0
> *


lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9949283
> *Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
> Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene.
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: 

The show I would plan to make it to was the Joel Carmona show. I didn't know nothing of who he was or what had happened. Then we heard about the story and it really was eye opening to see his family and friends coming together to put on the show.....something i'll never forget.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 15 2008, 02:19 PM~9950451
> *where do I sign? :cheesy:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 15 2008, 02:23 PM~9950473
> *at the improv.  gotta see him every time he comes to town :biggrin:
> *


ive never seen him. if i didnt already have plans i woulda gone.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 15 2008, 12:43 PM~9949825
> *im sure today is tough for you.
> *


already cried twice...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 03:12 PM~9950791
> *already cried twice...
> *


aw girl im sorry...i feel for you.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if anyone wants to check out a show tonight. my bro will be playing....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 15 2008, 07:29 AM~9948239
> *EL MEXICANO NO GOLPEA: TE DA UN PUTAZO!
> EL MEXICANO NO SE CAE: TE DA UN CHINGADAZO!
> EL MEXICANO NO TE ORDENA: TE MANDA A HUEVO!
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 12:31 PM~9949283
> *Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
> Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene.
> 
> ...


R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9949283
> *Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
> Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene.
> 
> ...



i remember. i was at the viewing in 1995.

r.i.p. :angel:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9949283
> *Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
> Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene.
> 
> ...




:angel: :angel:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9949283
> *Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
> Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene.
> 
> ...




:angel: :angel:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 15 2008, 04:47 PM~9951453
> *if anyone wants to check out a show tonight. my bro will be playing....
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Slo which band is he in ?
My primo plays there at the swan from time to time.There band is Last Rosary


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 15 2008, 04:47 PM~9951453
> *if anyone wants to check out a show tonight. my bro will be playing....
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Slo which band is he in ?
My primo plays there at the swan from time to time.There band is Last Rosary


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 15 2008, 04:47 PM~9951453
> *if anyone wants to check out a show tonight. my bro will be playing....
> 
> 
> ...


don't see The Fucking Transmissons on there, so i ain't going.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 15 2008, 08:14 PM~9953054
> *Orale  Slo which band is he in ?
> My primo plays there at the swan from time to time.There band is Last Rosary
> *


Yeah he is in the gutter rats and is good friends with vatos locos. I go check him out from time to time so I may have caught that band as well before he plays mostly punk. 

Ill ask him if he knows them. 

Its getting pretty live right now.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2008, 09:25 PM~9953629
> *don't see The Fucking Transmissons on there, so i ain't going.
> *


this nikka here


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2008, 09:25 PM~9953629
> *don't see The Fucking Transmissons on there, so i ain't going.
> *


Good.


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 15 2008, 11:31 AM~9949283
> *Through The Valley comes out tonight at 7:30pm at Rice Media Center (Rice Village)
> Show Support to Local Hispanic films, also I believe a few people in here were in the car show scene.
> 
> ...



R.I.P :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 16 2008, 07:45 AM~9956413
> *R.I.P  :angel:
> *


pm me your # general.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 15 2008, 01:19 PM~9950453
> *so u agree...lol!
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Feb 16 2008, 05:45 AM~9956413
> *R.I.P  :angel:
> *


i thought you were R.I.P....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 16 2008, 07:59 AM~9956678
> *
> *


ready fo tonight my nig...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 16 2008, 07:59 AM~9956678
> *
> *


congrats ham. i heard the ring was frosty....


----------



## BIGPIMP (Feb 16, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMP_@Feb 16 2008, 04:06 PM~9958446
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMP_@Feb 16 2008, 04:06 PM~9958446
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 ah hell na.... lol at sig.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Its been a couple weeks but here are a few pics from Dre's wedding.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Double post


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 7 2008, 12:34 PM~9886095
> *one of our members is sellin his ride..79 cutty, 3 pumps, gold center 13x7's asking 5g's for it...or 2g's for just car only
> 
> James 832 292 1432
> ...


new hopper coming to H-TOWN!!  :biggrin:LOCOS ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 16 2008, 11:18 PM~9960661
> *new hopper coming to  H-TOWN!!   :biggrin:LOCOS ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 16 2008, 11:18 PM~9960661
> *new hopper coming to  H-TOWN!!   :biggrin:LOCOS ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


you bought it tony or one of the other LOCOS?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

mest up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2008, 01:22 AM~9961080
> *you bought it tony or one of the other LOCOS?
> *


yes sir. bought that purple stuff!! my wife needed a hopper! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim i dont know what kind of porn you and your girlfriend were looking at last nite but my computer is slow as fuck and a bunch of pop ups now 


:uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2008, 11:22 AM~9962511
> *slim i dont know what kind of porn you and your girlfriend were looking at last nite but my computer is slow as fuck and a bunch of pop ups now
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


that bish was already slow as fuck......windows is having problems and needs to closefix that regety muthafucka


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2008, 09:17 AM~9962229
> *yes sir. bought that purple stuff!! my wife needed a hopper! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Great party RO.....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Rollerz Only and empire at the club








Rollerz Only and firme


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 16 2008, 10:18 PM~9960661
> *new hopper coming to  H-TOWN!!   :biggrin:LOCOS ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


single or double??? :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 17 2008, 12:34 PM~9962852
> *Rollerz Only and empire at the club
> 
> 
> ...


ANYMORE PICS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2008, 06:45 PM~9965304
> *ANYMORE PICS
> *


man said grappling champ. district 5a. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIGPIMP (Feb 16, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMP_@Feb 17 2008, 08:04 PM~9965781
> *:dunno:
> *


where da hoez


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 17 2008, 08:11 PM~9965851
> *where da hoez
> *


definately not in mo city. namean.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, duceoutdaroof

:uh: even i know that aint how you spell deuce.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 17 2008, 05:29 PM~9964496
> *single or double??? :cheesy:
> *


dont know yet, my wife hasnt decided... :biggrin: might be a single till she gets more practice!! :cheesy:  its on my drive way already.


----------



## BIGPIMP (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2008, 08:32 PM~9966548
> *definately not in mo city.  namean.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

building the baddest 68 in the world, pull up or shut up biatch

H0TT P0CK3TZ CLICKA IV LIF3

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMP_@Feb 17 2008, 09:37 PM~9966587
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2008, 09:41 PM~9966622
> *building the baddest 68 in the world, pull up or shut up biatch
> 
> CAGADA NINJA CLIKA X3.1*


----------



## BIGPIMP (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2008, 08:49 PM~9966723
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually.. i really never eat hot pockets. just a joke, that kept going and going.. now the hot wing fetish, is true.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2008, 09:53 PM~9966775
> *actually..  i really never eat hot pockets.    just a joke, that kept going and going..    now the hot wing fetish, is true.
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2008, 10:50 PM~9966736
> *:0  :0  :0 competition for the CAGADA NINJA CLIKA X3.1
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2008, 09:58 PM~9966819
> *
> *


wats up mayn, everything better?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2008, 11:00 PM~9966837
> *wats up mayn, everything better?
> *


yeah back at the office tomorrow and hopefully soon to be an engineering surveyor flying off into the ocean.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2008, 08:53 PM~9966775
> *actually..  i really never eat hot pockets.    just a joke, that kept going and going..    now the hot wing fetish, is true.
> *


when i first bought the house i went 3 months without a stove so u know what i ate... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2008, 11:04 PM~9966890
> *when i first bought the house i went 3 months without a stove so u know what i ate... :biggrin:
> *


before i got married, my stoves were never used. microwave was survival.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2008, 10:04 PM~9966885
> *yeah back at the office tomorrow and hopefully soon to be an engineering surveyor flying off into the ocean.
> *


cool homie!!! Good luck with that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2008, 11:13 PM~9967017
> *cool homie!!! Good luck with that
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2008, 05:55 PM~9965375
> *man said grappling champ. district 5a.    :ugh:
> *


Lol ***** like wearing tights and having nuts in his face!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ragalac sup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2008, 09:20 PM~9967123
> *Lol ***** like wearing tights and having nuts in his face!
> *


bitch i was the muthafuckin district 5A grappling champ. dropping ****** 3 times my size by the ankles, what


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 17 2008, 10:04 PM~9966890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow down killa.. don't go putting your tights on.. to go grapple 'em


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2008, 09:23 PM~9967144
> *bitch i was the muthafuckin district 5A grappling champ. dropping ****** 3 times my size by the ankles, what
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2008, 09:25 PM~9967183
> *yeah.. you aint have microwave either..    you had hot pockets on george foreman grill.  :uh:
> 
> *


better than olive garden


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2008, 09:23 PM~9967144
> *bitch i was the muthafuckin district 5A grappling champ. dropping ****** 3 times my size by the ankles, what
> *


 :uh: I mean I guess dats coo if u like a ***** nuts n shit in ur face.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2008, 09:23 PM~9967144
> *bitch i was the muthafuckin district 5A grappling champ. dropping ****** 3 times my size by the ankles, what
> *


 :uh: I guess ...I mean dats cool and all if u like a ***** nuts n shit in ur face....... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2008, 09:35 PM~9967280
> *:uh: I mean I guess dats coo if u like a ***** nuts n shit in ur face.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2008, 09:23 PM~9967144
> *bitch i was the muthafuckin district 5A grappling champ. dropping ****** 3 times my size by the ankles, what
> *


:uh: I guess ...I mean dats cool and all if u like a ***** nuts n shit in ur face....... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2008, 10:31 PM~9967237
> *better than olive garden
> *


better then chocolate covered strawberrys. :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2008, 09:38 PM~9967303
> *:uh:
> *


BIG PIMP IN THE TRUNK!!!!!!!!! Lol.......***** said dats like trying to park a 18wheeler ina 2 car garage...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2008, 11:39 PM~9967835
> *BIG PIMP IN THE TRUNK!!!!!!!!! Lol.......***** said dats like trying to park a 18wheeler ina 2 car garage...........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2008, 10:39 PM~9967835
> *BIG PIMP IN THE TRUNK!!!!!!!!! Lol.......***** said dats like trying to park a 18wheeler ina 2 car garage...........
> *


lolol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

mernin people


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 16 2008, 10:18 PM~9960661
> *new hopper coming to  H-TOWN!!   :biggrin:LOCOS ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


 And you know dis . You know how we do it





















And this aint pictures from sum dudes in california That we dont even Know This is LOCOS CREATIONS. IS OUR WROLD.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 08:44 AM~9969482
> *And you know dis . You know how we do it
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD POINT.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2008, 08:20 AM~9969645
> *GOOD POINT.
> *


 :biggrin: We can do it Big in Houston By Houston People .


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 09:44 AM~9969482
> *And you know dis . You know how we do it
> 
> 
> ...


HOUSTON IS WAY OUT OF CONTROL!! MUCH PROPS TO ALL HOUSTON TEJAS LOWRIDERS, LOWRIDER MOVEMENT COMING BACK TO LIFE DONT STOP NOW!!!KEEP ON LOWRIDING HARD....LOCOS IN THA FUCKIN HOUSE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

anybody in here know somebody who know somebody who know somebody who know somebout it wit a homie hook up at oreilys,??????????????????


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:04 AM~9970121
> *anybody in here know somebody who know somebody who know somebody who know somebout it wit a homie hook up at oreilys,??????????????????
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 10:04 AM~9970121
> *anybody in here know somebody who know somebody who know somebody who know somebout it wit a homie hook up at oreilys,??????????????????
> *


what you need homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 12:04 PM~9970121
> *anybody in here know somebody who know somebody who know somebody who know somebout it wit a homie hook up at oreilys,??????????????????
> *


yup


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 12:15 PM~9970189
> *what you need homie? :biggrin:
> *


you know the homie :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 10:51 AM~9970421
> *you know the homie :cheesy:
> *


if you talkinb bout Grant . Yes I do But i know sum other peps too. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 10:51 AM~9970421
> *you know the homie :cheesy:
> *


Used to work for the one on bissonet and wilcrest


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 01:11 PM~9970565
> *if you talkinb bout Grant . Yes I do But i know sum other peps too.  :biggrin:
> *


Ive known that foo' since he was pushin his BMX I dont need any other hookups! lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 18 2008, 10:15 AM~9970189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need the cap n rotor for a 350 lt1 motor......already have the distributor just wana put a new cap n rotor on it.......my costs at the shop is 130....i dont feel like comin that much out of pocket for dat.......so if anybody can hook it up holla at me... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 01:12 PM~9970575
> *Used to work for the one on bissonet and wilcrest
> *


is there inventory fked up now??? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 01:15 PM~9970589
> *i need the cap n rotor for a 350 lt1 motor......already have the distributor just wana put a new cap n rotor on it.......my costs at the shop is 130....i dont feel like comin that much out of pocket for dat.......so if anybody can hook it up holla at me... :biggrin:
> *


if you want the warm hookup...... well I cant help ya..... 10 years ago maybe.... lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 11:17 AM~9970606
> *if you want the warm hookup...... well I cant help ya..... 10 years ago maybe.... lol
> *


lol na dats koo i need it brand to da new......this fleet runnin like shit and need to replace it asap!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 11:15 AM~9970594
> *is there inventory fked up now??? :biggrin:
> *


im not going to say why i got fired :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:15 AM~9970589
> *i need the cap n rotor for a 350 lt1 motor......already have the distributor just wana put a new cap n rotor on it.......my costs at the shop is 130....i dont feel like comin that much out of pocket for dat.......so if anybody can hook it up holla at me... :biggrin:
> *


A 350 Or a LT1 Cap And rotor For a 350 should not be tat hig for a regular 350. A LT1 thats a different story now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 01:18 PM~9970614
> *lol na dats koo i need it brand to da new......this fleet runnin like shit and need to replace it asap!
> *


I used to have the dealer "hookup" :cheesy: but that was along time ago


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 11:22 AM~9970633
> *I used to have the dealer "hookup" :cheesy: but that was along time ago
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2008, 06:45 PM~9965304
> *ANYMORE PICS
> *


x2

Ughhhh... hopefully none were taken of me towards the end of the party


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:18 AM~9970614
> *lol na dats koo i need it brand to da new......this fleet runnin like shit and need to replace it asap!
> *


if you have a shop try XL Auto parts you migth pay bout the same but you will get AC Delco


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 18 2008, 01:21 PM~9970631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talk to Van at the LongPoint store


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 11:21 AM~9970631
> *A 350 Or a LT1 Cap And rotor For a 350 should not be tat hig for a regular 350. A LT1 thats a different story now
> *


well a lt1 is a 350 so.....to clear it up i need the cap n rotor for a lt1  and we have xl and napa here at my shop but still like 130 150 for it wanted trying to see if i can put some cash in somebody pockets so they can hook me up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 11:19 AM~9970620
> *im not going to say why i got fired :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i worked at advance for about a month and fucked that shit up so bad!!!!!!!! lol but never got caught!!!! lol made more money on the weekends slangin parts than wat i made the whole week working lol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 01:33 PM~9970697
> *well a lt1 is a 350 so.....to clear it up i need the cap n rotor for a lt1  and we have xl and napa here at my shop but still like 130 150 for it wanted trying to see if i can put some cash in somebody pockets so they can hook me up
> *


*TMI!!!*

hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 11:34 AM~9970706
> *TMI!!!
> 
> hno:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 01:36 PM~9970713
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:33 AM~9970697
> *well a lt1 is a 350 so.....to clear it up i need the cap n rotor for a lt1  and we have xl and napa here at my shop but still like 130 150 for it wanted trying to see if i can put some cash in somebody pockets so they can hook me up
> *


I Think I Can Help You Bout Half Of The Shop Price Let me make sum Phone Calls uffin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 11:39 AM~9970738
> *I Think I Can Help You Bout Half Of The Shop Price Let me make sum Phone Calls uffin:
> *


my *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:40 AM~9970744
> *my *****
> *


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 01:41 PM~9970750
> *thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


yup!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:36 AM~9970713
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


please i need explanation for ur "TMI" abrreiviaton................


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 11:41 AM~9970750
> *thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


u know wat.....i think ur racist........always talmbout thats racist.......lol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 01:44 PM~9970765
> *please i need explanation for ur "TMI" abrreiviaton................
> 
> *


Too Much Info....... :uh: JackAss!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 11:48 AM~9970817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back of the head lookin like a chinese sharpei.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 11:45 AM~9970792
> *Too Much Info....... :uh: JackAss!!!
> *


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh......................k...............Jackass!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:40 AM~9970744
> *my *****
> *


Working on the cap and rotor . i can do wire for sure $50 If you need em AC Delco.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 11:57 AM~9970870
> *Working  on the cap and rotor . i can do wire for sure $50 If you need em AC Delco.
> *


well i gota brand new box of wires sittn it da gitrage so dont really need but thanks anyway  let me know bout dat capn rotor tho


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 12:02 PM~9970902
> *well i gota brand new box of wires sittn it da gitrage so dont really need but thanks anyway  let me know bout dat capn rotor tho
> *


I found one for $80 BW Not AC delco .I Might find one cheaper but not till later tonight let me know


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 12:04 PM~9970913
> *I found one for $80 BW Not AC delco .I Might find one cheaper but not  till later tonight let me know
> *


pm sent


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 12:07 PM~9970924
> *pm sent
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 18 2008, 11:42 AM~9970756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that racist again... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *ridenlow84*, latinkustoms4ever


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 12:16 PM~9970972
> *3 Members: cali rydah, ridenlow84, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> *


whats the deal


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 12:15 PM~9970962
> *
> that racist again... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :werd:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*FEB 24TH 2008
11AM-5PM
EVERYONE IS WELCOME........."WE MEAN EVERYONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*
*
MORE INFO CONTACT
GOOFY (832-213-8219)*

6 more days


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 18 2008, 12:15 PM~9970589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, i got one..new in box.. that i don't really need.. $130


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Feb 18 2008, 11:25 AM~9970653
> *x2
> 
> Ughhhh... hopefully none were taken of me towards the end of the party
> *


I think your friend Dina took some. She had that camera all over the place. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 18 2008, 02:49 PM~9971521
> *I think your friend Dina took some.  She had that camera all over the place. :biggrin:
> *


Oh yes, speakin of Dena, love you girl, thanks for the chat


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 11:48 AM~9970817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Feb 18 2008, 12:18 PM~9970981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 15 2008, 06:33 PM~9952715
> *i remember.  i was at the viewing in 1995.
> 
> r.i.p.  :angel:
> *


it was in 1996 and was there too

RIP
Joel and Nico


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2008, 07:56 PM~9959776
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that St Theresa Catholic Chruch?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 17 2008, 10:34 AM~9962852
> *Rollerz Only and empire at the club
> 
> 
> ...



happy b-day Stanley sorry I didn't make it :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2008, 11:30 AM~9970685
> *Yup!!!
> lol!
> talk to Van at the LongPoint store
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 18 2008, 04:07 PM~9971953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cute pics!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 18 2008, 05:35 PM~9972453
> *x2
> *



no mames joto :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 09:44 AM~9969482
> *And you know dis . You know how we do it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 18 2008, 05:35 PM~9972453
> *x2
> *


what's the deal Dave , We did not see you on Saturday.... getting ready for the chrome shop.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 18 2008, 05:27 PM~9972418
> *Is that St Theresa Catholic Chruch?
> *


that a big 10-4


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 18 2008, 06:20 PM~9972738
> *what's the deal Dave , We did not see you on Saturday.... getting ready for the chrome shop.
> *



he was mamalo-ing some other homies :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 18 2008, 04:59 PM~9972593
> *no mames joto :uh:
> *



I got a stick you mames..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 18 2008, 05:20 PM~9972738
> *what's the deal Dave , We did not see you on Saturday.... getting ready for the chrome shop.
> *



was on call and got a call @ 3:30 pm asshole.....yes i'm ready for the chrome shop beessh


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 18 2008, 05:21 PM~9972749
> *that a big 10-4
> *



my old church in my hood (where I grew up) West End.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 18 2008, 01:46 PM~9971498
> *bitch, you act like thats alot of money or something.  o' cheap ass *****.
> well, i got one..new in box.. that i don't really need.. $130
> *


 :uh: 80 bucks sound a whole lot better than 130 so STFU..... lol 

Plus aint u gota da baddest 68 to be liftin????????????????????????????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 18 2008, 05:33 PM~9972866
> *he was mamalo-ing some other homies :uh:
> *


once a harter always a hater....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 05:18 PM~9972716
> *then mabey i should go buy one of them cars from cali so u mufuckas would stop with the sneak dissin......when we post pics of these cars it aint to take credit for sumthin somebody els did...... its to show just cuz its a hopper dosent mean it shouldnt be clean......but ask yourself this((((((IS EVERY CAR IN MY CLUB CLEAN))))) CAN YOU ANSWER YES TO THAT................NOT TO MANY CAN......I CAN NAME THREE OFF THE TOP......INDIVIDUALS........KUSTOMS........KARTEL not one of them clubs got junk
> *


big pimp in the trunk!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

The Few The Proud LOCOS CREATIONS. Is our world. And claim to be part of something we didnt build.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, my cutty, BAYTOWNSLC, *Big-Tymer*, RAGALAC


PANZON :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 05:50 PM~9973017
> *The Few The Proud LOCOS CREATIONS. Is our world. And claim to be part of something we didnt build.
> *


 :0 .........somebody on mean streak....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

......i aint takin credit for sumone elses acheivment when i say PULL THAT LINCON UP...... :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Slim chopppping them boys down :nicoderm:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim did u just call that lincoln out


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

so mambos this sundasy night??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 06:58 PM~9973075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch is bad


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

is everything ok cuz i see alot of not happy person.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 18 2008, 06:18 PM~9972716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


caprice aint a hopper,but it does what it does.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2008, 06:02 PM~9973108
> *slim did u just call that lincoln out
> *


so yes or no????????????? :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

all this cahllenging back and forth is what is bringing ridding backup for Houston ......... slowly but surely.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 slim calling out names????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2008, 07:44 AM~9969482
> *And you know dis . You know how we do it
> 
> 
> ...


since im the one who posted the pics of "sum dudes in california" i guess you are talking to me. but check this out aint no one taking credit for anything already established. that hopping shit getting stuck weighted down isnt impressive. pull up in something clean with clean paint clean rims clean interior chromed out chrome setups drivign down the street looking good. no smoking no knocking no squeaking im talking about 100% street driven on any given day turn key clean ass cars then come hollar at me. theres a handful of riders out there that feel where im coming from but damn lets stick to the basics first. 


















































































INSTEAD OF ALL THIS CHALLENGING HOPPING WHY NOT CHALLENGE SOMEONE TO STEP THEIR GAME UP AND BUILD A CLEAN FUCKIN CAR FIRST. :uh: 

PS. I DONT TAKE SOMEONE ELSES FAME


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Now there's a 4door lolo...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2008, 08:02 PM~9973108
> *slim did u just call that lincoln out
> *


"I" SHUR DID


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 08:24 PM~9973780
> *"I" SHUR DID
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2008, 06:45 PM~9973399
> *since im the one who posted the pics of "sum dudes in california" i guess you are talking to me. but check this out aint no one taking credit for anything already established.  that hopping shit getting stuck weighted down isnt impressive.  pull up in something clean with clean paint clean rims clean interior chromed out chrome setups  drivign down the street looking good.  no smoking no knocking no squeaking im talking about 100% street driven on any given day turn key clean ass cars then come hollar at me. theres a handful of riders out there that feel where im coming from but damn lets stick to the basics first.
> 
> 
> ...


Hol up there 5a district champ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin: THIS WAS A DOUBLE POST BY SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MATTAFAC NEXT TIME YOU SEE ANYONE OF THESE MUTHAFUCAS PULL UP THE LINCON........

INDIVIDUALS HOUSTON  TURN KEY CLEEEEEEEEEEEEAN STREET CARS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 07:37 PM~9973879
> *MATTAFAC NEXT TIME YOU SEE ANYONE OF THESE MUTHAFUCAS PULL UP........
> 
> INDIVIDUALS HOUSTON     TURN KEY CLEEEEEEEEEEEEAN STREET CARS
> ...


that purple truck behind ur car has bags..why pull up on it??? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 09:39 PM~9973893
> *that purple truck behind ur car has bags..why pull up on it???  :biggrin:
> *


FROM WHAT I SAW I DONT THINK HE WANNA PULL UP ON THAT TRUCK EITHER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 07:42 PM~9973919
> *FROM WHAT I SAW I DONT THINK HE WANNA PULL UP ON THAT TRUCK EITHER
> *


 :0


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 06:58 PM~9973075
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















































































THESE ARE SOME HOTT ASS CARS MUCH PROPS TO EA. INDIV.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim u gona make me go from 48v to 96 in the 4. 


jk :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 18 2008, 09:48 PM~9974002
> *THESE ARE SOME HOTT ASS CARS MUCH PROPS TO EA. INDIV.
> *


THANKX MAN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2008, 09:50 PM~9974024
> *slim u gona make me go from 48v to 96 in the 4.
> jk :uh:
> *


ITS JUST A MINOR ADJUSTMENT THAT CAN BE DONE ON THE SPOT THE PUT BACK ........IF NEED BE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 18 2008, 08:32 PM~9973851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

If anybody interested homie trying to sell his 97 lincoln town car..(baby blue one frome NEW ERA C.C) has some 14s 2pump setup 8 batteries..no reinforcents.......car in good shape......he askin 5stacks (5000)........and no I aint got no dam pics......

***** too broke to keep up wita lo lo (his ex wife spend all his money) lollllllll


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 10:22 PM~9974380
> *If anybody interested homie trying to sell his 97 lincoln town car..(baby blue one frome NEW ERA C.C) has some 14s 2pump setup 8 batteries..no reinforcents.......car in good shape......he askin 5stacks (5000)........and no I aint got no dam pics......
> 
> ***** too broke to keep up wita lo lo (his ex wife spend all his money) lollllllll
> *



THATS "TMI" JACKASS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 18 2008, 06:11 PM~9973166
> *all this cahllenging back and forth is what is bringing ridding backup for Houston ......... slowly but surely.
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2008, 07:50 PM~9974024
> *slim u gona make me go from 48v to 96 in the 4.
> jk :uh:
> *


 :uh: iono think ur index and thumb fingers read for dat type of voltage there champ..........I know da car can handle it iono bout chu tho......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 05:18 PM~9972716
> *then mabey i should go buy one of them cars from cali so u mufuckas would stop with the sneak dissin......when we post pics of these cars it aint to take credit for sumthin somebody els did...... its to show just cuz its a hopper dosent mean it shouldnt be clean......but ask yourself this((((((IS EVERY CAR IN MY CLUB CLEAN))))) CAN YOU ANSWER YES TO THAT................NOT TO MANY CAN......I CAN NAME THREE OFF THE TOP......INDIVIDUALS........KUSTOMS........KARTEL not one of them clubs got junk
> *


 :0 uuuwweeeeee,!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ATTENTION ALL RIDERS

LOOKING FOR A SHOP THAT CAN DO THIS TYPE OF WORK.

WILLING TO TRAVEL 1 HOUR OUTSIDE OF HOUSTON, AND THATS IT....I NEED TO BE ABLE TO CHECK ON THE WORK :biggrin:....AND HAS A FAST TURN-AROUND TIME..READY TO START $$$$


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 08:27 PM~9974442
> *THATS "TMI" JACKASS
> *


 :uh: ion giva shit............. :biggrin: u know I gota crac on titty boy all da time............................aint fault he can't handle his bidnizz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man all you fools live in htown and should be ridin together instead of gettin all pissed off about comments on lil.....it shouldn't be taken so seriously and until all this macho shit gets out the way, htown will never be able to unite in the lowrider scene...

i know i'm not from there, but i love going there to hang out with everyone.....sunday at mambo's was the shit for me.....scene was straight out a truucha video....but if things keep going like this, there is going to end up being some drama there over some bullshit.....

not trying to offend anyone and definately not taking sides, i'm on the outside lookin in and the view is gettin ugly fast.....

just my opinion....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 09:05 PM~9974930
> *man all you fools live in htown and should be ridin together instead of gettin all pissed off about comments on lil.....it shouldn't be taken so seriously and until all this macho shit gets out the way, htown will never be able to unite in the lowrider scene...
> 
> i know i'm not from there, but i love going there to hang out with everyone.....sunday at mambo's was the shit for me.....scene was straight out a truucha video....but if things keep going like this, there is going to end up being some drama there over some bullshit.....
> ...


i feel u on that but when it wasnt any shit talkin goin on most people wouldnt even bring they cars out..houston needs the shit talkin... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 10:05 PM~9974930
> * i'm on the outside lookin in and the view is gettin ugly fast.....
> 
> just my opinion....
> *


pervert.....stop peeping in :biggrin: 
























:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 11:05 PM~9974930
> *man all you fools live in htown and should be ridin together instead of gettin all pissed off about comments on lil.....it shouldn't be taken so seriously and until all this macho shit gets out the way, htown will never be able to unite in the lowrider scene...
> 
> i know i'm not from there, but i love going there to hang out with everyone.....sunday at mambo's was the shit for me.....scene was straight out a truucha video....but if things keep going like this, there is going to end up being some drama there over some bullshit.....
> ...


Dramatown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 18 2008, 10:42 PM~9974658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one is tight


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 18 2008, 10:11 PM~9974991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't have to be like that though.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 09:26 PM~9975117
> *i hear ya.....but sounds like it's gettin personal....it's all in fun when just clownin, but when taken the wrong way, it will start to cause problems.....again....just my opinion....
> 
> 
> *


  yea i dont think nothing will happen but hey what do I know... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 11:27 PM~9975142
> *  yea i dont think nothing will happen but hey what do I know... :uh:
> *


just stick with the mexican ---->  





:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 11:26 PM~9975117
> *i hear ya.....but sounds like it's gettin personal....it's all in fun when just clownin, but when taken the wrong way, it will start to cause problems.....again....just my opinion....
> 
> doesn't have to be like that though.....
> *


que onda mike, you had the day off?

i can't go to sleep, took a nap and it fked my mimis schedule.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2008, 09:28 PM~9975154
> *just stick with the mexican ---->
> :biggrin:
> *


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 18 2008, 10:27 PM~9975142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was at work homie....trying to recoup from the weekend.....had a great time in san antonio with the familia....we stayed on the riverwalk at the Drury Plaza Hotel.....very very nice place.....would recommend to anyone when staying in s.a.

y tu que?? getting better>>??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 11:36 PM~9975260
> *you will be there catchin footage..... :biggrin:
> 
> i was at work homie....trying to recoup from the weekend.....had a great time in san antonio with the familia....we stayed on the riverwalk at the Drury Plaza Hotel.....very very nice place.....would recommend to anyone when staying in s.a.
> ...


getting better and might jump ship to another engineering firm here soon. the offer tips the scale compared to what i'm currently making. might have to drop the "ez" off Martinez since i'll be getting paid like a whitefolk in a suit and tie. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 09:36 PM~9975260
> *you will be there catchin footage..... :biggrin:
> 
> *


and u know this.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 11:35 PM~9975242
> *thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2008, 09:38 PM~9975297
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2008, 09:42 PM~9975346
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 11:43 PM~9975356
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2008, 09:44 PM~9975363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2008, 10:38 PM~9975291
> *getting better and might jump ship to another engineering firm here soon.  the offer tips the scale compared to what i'm currently making.  might have to drop the "ez" off Martinez since i'll be getting paid like a whitefolk in a suit and tie.  :cheesy:
> *


Gabis Martin......maaaassss puto......hahahahhaa



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2008, 10:44 PM~9975363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaaaawwwwww

damn *****....he has more hair than you....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 11:53 PM~9975450
> *Gabis Martin......maaaassss puto......hahahahhaa
> aaaaaawwwwww
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 11:53 PM~9975447
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 18 2008, 11:53 PM~9975447
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BIG BALLA LOANS, INC.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 09:05 PM~9974930
> *man all you fools live in htown and should be ridin together instead of gettin all pissed off about comments on lil.....it shouldn't be taken so seriously and until all this macho shit gets out the way, htown will never be able to unite in the lowrider scene...
> 
> i know i'm not from there, but i love going there to hang out with everyone.....sunday at mambo's was the shit for me.....scene was straight out a truucha video....but if things keep going like this, there is going to end up being some drama there over some bullshit.....
> ...


man everybody in here really knows eachother and is cool wit each other so at the end of the day like they say its all in fun......sunday will come around theyll hop do wat they do and walk off and laugh 2gether bout it the next day on layitlow...............plus......is layitlow.........we aint got shit else to do but talk shit!!!!!!!!!lollllllllll


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

filed


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

archived


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 10:05 PM~9974930
> *man all you fools live in htown and should be ridin together instead of gettin all pissed off about comments on lil.....it shouldn't be taken so seriously and until all this macho shit gets out the way, htown will never be able to unite in the lowrider scene...
> 
> i know i'm not from there, but i love going there to hang out with everyone.....sunday at mambo's was the shit for me.....scene was straight out a truucha video....but if things keep going like this, there is going to end up being some drama there over some bullshit.....
> ...


FK YOUR OPINION..******..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

microfiched


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2008, 11:09 PM~9975654
> *:biggrin:
> 
> man everybody in here really knows eachother and is cool wit each other so at the end of the  day like they say its all in fun......sunday will come around theyll hop do wat they do and walk off and laugh 2gether bout it the next day on layitlow...............plus......is layitlow.........we aint got shit else to do but talk shit!!!!!!!!!lollllllllll
> *


 :uh: o' friendly actin azz bitch


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

deleted


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I SEE ALOT OF SHIT TALKING GOING DOWN!! I BUILD THIS, HE BUILD THAT BULLSHIT!!!! FUCK THAT IF SOME ONE WANTS TO COME TAKE NOTES ON HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN HOPPER THEN BRING YALLS CAMARAS AND NOTE PADS SO YA CAN LEARN SOMETHING GOOD.... SHIT I SEE ALOT OF THIS PEEPS SAYING THEY BUILD THEIR RIDES ON HERE, AND I KNOW THEY DIDNT...PAYING SOMEONE TO BUILD YOUR SHIT AINT BUILDING IT YOUR SELFS, WHAT KIND OF PRIDE IS THAT....YES BOILER DID BUILD THAT BLAZER BUT HE DIDNT FINISH IT, I AINT TALKING SHIT ABOUT BOILER BUT YA CAN ASK HIM....CHOCHI THEN CAME AND FINISHED IT AND" PUT IT ON THA BUMPER" SO WHY ALL THIS PEEPS HATING!!!!YA TALKING ALL THIS SHIT YA BETTER HAVE A HOPPER TO BACK IT UP AND BE READY FOR A MUTHER FUCKING HOUSE CALL!!!!!WHAT YA PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND IS THAT NOT EVERYONE IS INTO SHOW RIDES YES I KNOW IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A NICE RIDE FOR THA STREETS BUT FUCKING HOPPERZ AINT CHEAP, INSTEAD OF TALKING ALL THIS SHIT PUT UR TIME TO BUILDING A HOPPER AND COME OUT AND PLAY!!!!I MEAN BUILD ONE NOT GET IT BUILD, THEN COME FUCK WITH ME OR ANY OF THE LOCOS!!!!  BY THA WAY WHOS DOWN TO HOP! BESIDES SHORTY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mmm mmm good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 12:16 AM~9975761
> *mmm mmm good
> 
> 
> ...


you're killing me man


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 19 2008, 12:18 AM~9975778
> *:0
> *


take a backseat son, it's going to get rough in hurr!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i been had my chips con queso ready


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2008, 11:16 PM~9975761
> *mmm mmm good
> 
> 
> ...


timmy chans? rice's by milby?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 18 2008, 10:18 PM~9975776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


timmy chans mayne!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 18 2008, 11:09 PM~9975654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: kiss my ass fatboy....ain't no PIMP MY RIDE comin to Houston, so you better get to work on that raggedy ass Impala you call a classic.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 18 2008, 10:14 PM~9975725
> *:uh:  o' friendly actin azz bitch
> *


shuphoe and get some juice.......... :uh: 

these here grown folks wit juice talkin.........ur opinion not important here............ :biggrin: 



BIMP PIMP IN DA TRUNK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 10:23 PM~9975834
> *haha......good to know..... :biggrin:
> :uh: kiss my ass fatboy....ain't no PIMP MY RIDE comin to Houston, so you better get to work on that raggedy ass Impala you call a classic.....
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2008, 09:50 PM~9974024
> *slim u gona make me go from 48v to 96 in the 4.
> jk :uh:
> *


DONT BE SCARED WHY NOT DO IT ! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 18 2008, 07:58 PM~9973080
> *Slim chopppping them boys down :nicoderm:
> *


SAYS WHO....HES RIDE IS CLEAN, BUT HE AINT CHOPPING K KNOW ONE DOWN HOMIE...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 18 2008, 11:21 PM~9975806
> *timmy chans?  rice's by milby?
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 18 2008, 11:16 PM~9975759
> *I SEE ALOT OF SHIT TALKING GOING DOWN!! I BUILD THIS, HE BUILD THAT BULLSHIT!!!! FUCK THAT IF SOME ONE WANTS TO COME TAKE NOTES ON HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN HOPPER THEN BRING YALLS CAMARAS AND NOTE PADS SO YA CAN LEARN SOMETHING GOOD.... SHIT I SEE ALOT OF THIS PEEPS SAYING THEY BUILD THEIR RIDES ON HERE, AND I KNOW THEY DIDNT...PAYING SOMEONE TO BUILD YOUR SHIT AINT BUILDING IT YOUR SELFS, WHAT KIND OF PRIDE IS THAT....YES BOILER DID BUILD THAT BLAZER BUT HE DIDNT FINISH IT, I AINT TALKING SHIT ABOUT BOILER BUT YA CAN ASK HIM....CHOCHI THEN CAME AND FINISHED IT AND" PUT IT ON THA BUMPER"  SO WHY ALL THIS PEEPS HATING!!!!YA TALKING ALL THIS SHIT YA BETTER HAVE A HOPPER TO BACK IT UP AND BE READY FOR A MUTHER FUCKING HOUSE CALL!!!!!WHAT YA PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND IS THAT NOT EVERYONE IS INTO SHOW RIDES YES I KNOW IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A NICE RIDE FOR THA STREETS BUT FUCKING HOPPERZ AINT CHEAP, INSTEAD OF TALKING ALL THIS SHIT PUT UR TIME TO BUILDING A HOPPER AND COME OUT AND PLAY!!!!I MEAN BUILD ONE NOT GET IT BUILD, THEN COME FUCK WITH ME OR ANY OF THE LOCOS!!!!  BY THA WAY WHOS DOWN TO HOP! BESIDES SHORTY
> *


im sure hood hopper is up for some hopping action who else :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Feb 19 2008, 04:11 AM~9977014
> *im sure hood hopper is up for some hopping action who else  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im sure he is!!!! but he aint tha one talking all this shit.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 05:18 PM~9972716
> *then mabey i should go buy one of them cars from cali so u mufuckas would stop with the sneak dissin......when we post pics of these cars it aint to take credit for sumthin somebody els did...... its to show just cuz its a hopper dosent mean it shouldnt be clean......but ask yourself this((((((IS EVERY CAR IN MY CLUB CLEAN))))) CAN YOU ANSWER YES TO THAT................NOT TO MANY CAN......I CAN NAME THREE OFF THE TOP......INDIVIDUALS........KUSTOMS........KARTEL not one of them clubs got junk
> *


I speak My mind out who ever takes it personal is on them. I aint trying to diss or dissrespect nobody. i Justb Feel very Proud of who i am and the crew that i belong to. But like i said if people take it to the heart is on them. if the shoe fits wear it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 05:58 PM~9973075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont worry i got sumothing comming maybe not tha same lincoln. because unfortunally it was build wrong from scratch but since i see that your feelling are getting hurt. i will get sum just for you . i wont say no more and i let the ride do the talking once is ready. ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 18 2008, 10:42 PM~9974658
> *ATTENTION ALL RIDERS
> 
> LOOKING FOR A SHOP THAT CAN DO THIS TYPE OF WORK.
> ...


if your're for real get at me


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2008, 07:38 PM~9973888
> *MATTAFAC NEXT TIME YOU SEE ANYONE OF THESE MUTHAFUCAS PULL UP THE LINCON........
> 
> INDIVIDUALS HOUSTON    TURN KEY CLEEEEEEEEEEEEAN STREET CARS
> ...


once again dont take it to the heart. If i aint mistaking you never being happy with my signature since i started on this shit.You talking bout i never built something worth a trophy and all this other shit i dont know what it is but like i say gime sum time and i will pull up. Not to your club because as a matter of fact im cool with sum of ur members but i will pull up to you. i think you got sumething personal with me . i will let the ride do the talking and i Dont take shit to the heart. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK OR SAY ABOUT ME >IM CONFIDENT OF WHO I AM AND WHAT I HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 10:53 PM~9975450
> *aaaaaawwwwww
> 
> damn *****....he has more hair than you....... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2008, 11:16 PM~9975761
> *mmm mmm good
> 
> 
> ...


dayum i havent had timmy chans in too dayum long.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 11:23 PM~9975834
> * :uh: kiss my ass fatboy....ain't no PIMP MY RIDE comin to Houston, so you better get to work on that raggedy ass Impala you call a classic.....
> *


mest up....LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2008, 06:45 PM~9973399
> *since im the one who posted the pics of "sum dudes in california" i guess you are talking to me. but check this out aint no one taking credit for anything already established.  that hopping shit getting stuck weighted down isnt impressive.  pull up in something clean with clean paint clean rims clean interior chromed out chrome setups  drivign down the street looking good.  no smoking no knocking no squeaking im talking about 100% street driven on any given day turn key clean ass cars then come hollar at me. theres a handful of riders out there that feel where im coming from but damn lets stick to the basics first.
> 
> 
> ...


 Let make sumthing clear. I Speak out my mind . i give credit where credit is due. I know all the time and effort it takes to build a ride. if you take it personal is on you. My post wasnt trying to diss or start shit with no one . if some people got offended is on them . THE DAY I WANT TO DISS OR CALL OUT SOMEONE I BE STRAIGHT UP AND TELL IT ON THEIR FACE. i give props to all the lowriders keeping the movement alive


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2008, 09:49 AM~9977516
> *once again dont take it to the heart. If i aint mistaking you never being happy with my signature since i started on this shit.You talking bout i never built something worth a trophy and all this other shit i dont know what it is but like i say gime sum time and i will pull up. Not to your club because as a matter of fact im cool with sum of ur members but i will pull up to you. i think you got sumething personal with me . i will let the ride do the talking and i Dont take shit to the heart. I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK OR SAY ABOUT ME >IM CONFIDENT OF WHO I AM AND WHAT I HAVE :biggrin:
> *


WHOA HOMEBOY I AINT NEVER TOLD YOU SHIT ABOUT YOU CAR ..... I LIKE YOUR CAR....I WANTED TO BUY IT ONE YEAR BUT U SAID IT WASENT FORSALE... I THINK YOU GOT ME CONFUSED WITH SUMONE ELSE..... AND THATS COOL.....AND I AINT TAKIN SHIT TO HEART CUZ IF I WAS I'D BE IN YO FACE AND NOT ON LAYITLOW WITH THIS SHIT AND WE ALL GOOD HOMIE IM JUST DEFENDING WHAT I ROLL.......USAUALY I HOLD MY TOUNGE ON SHIT LIKE THIS BUT ITS HARD WHEN YOU TAKIN SHOTS FROM MUFUCKAS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I want to build a nice lowrider one day


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2008, 08:12 AM~9977589
> *WHOA HOMEBOY I AINT NEVER TOLD YOU SHIT ABOUT YOU CAR ..... I LIKE YOUR CAR....I WANTED TO BUY IT ONE YEAR BUT U SAID IT WASENT FORSALE... I THINK YOU GOT ME CONFUSED WITH SUMONE ELSE..... AND THATS COOL.....AND I AINT TAKIN SHIT TO HEART CUZ IF I WAS I'D BE IN YO FACE AND NOT ON LAYITLOW WITH THIS SHIT AND WE ALL GOOD HOMIE IM JUST DEFENDING WHAT I ROLL.......USAUALY I HOLD MY TOUNGE ON SHIT LIKE THIS BUT ITS HARD WHEN YOU TAKIN SHOTS FROM  MUFUCKAS
> *


I know it was you. But is all good like i say i dont take it ot the heart. i also know that my car dont hop for shit . because this was my first Lowrider ever build and i didnt know better so it was build wrong from scratch. i know better know and i have another lincoln comming up. It going to take time but it will come out. As far as the pics and all the other shit . I ANT TRYING TO DISS NO ONE. People is always going to have different opinios but is just human nature. Give sum time and i will pull up . If you win you win and all this shit be behind every one goes home happy.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

doinks are HOTT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:20 AM~9977624
> *I want to build a nice lowrider one day
> *


you can do that.....you got good credit... :biggrin: 


























and the cleanest lac in htown :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 08:20 AM~9977624
> *I want to build a nice lowrider one day
> *


You Know you got a clean ass car white boy. I remember your ride. Since traffic jams . I didnt even had a car back than but i always said i will buid something like that one day :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2008, 10:29 AM~9977656
> *you can do that.....you got good credit... :biggrin:
> and the cleanest lac in htown :biggrin:
> *


no credit here homie only cash!!! Thats why it takes me so long to do shyt :biggrin: 

I dunno about the cleanest..... I have along way to go... Marble n Travertine floors and Kohler plumbing fixtures are priority now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2008, 10:30 AM~9977660
> *You Know you got a clean ass car white boy. I remember your ride. Since traffic jams . I didnt even had a car back than but i always said i will buid something like that one day :biggrin:
> *


thanks man.... The town car has come along way


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 08:34 AM~9977670
> *thanks man.... The town car has come along way
> *


Tanks dawg your car was one of my inspiritation


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 08:34 AM~9977670
> *thanks man.... The town car has come along way
> *


too bad that car was wreck. i bet i would be clean now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2008, 10:37 AM~9977677
> *Tanks dawg your car was one of my inspiritation
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:33 AM~9977666
> *no credit here homie only cash!!! Thats why it takes me so long to do shyt :biggrin:
> 
> I dunno about the cleanest..... I have along way to go... Marble n Travertine floors and Kohler plumbing fixtures are priority now
> *


you don't need a credit card to have credit.......you got the hood credit...... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2008, 10:38 AM~9977683
> *too bad that car was wreck. i bet  i would be clean now
> *


Even tho I have a rag now I still miss that ride  Guerro got alot a play from that ride :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2008, 10:39 AM~9977688
> *you don't need a credit card to have credit.......you got the hood credit...... :biggrin:
> *


You got a "hood hook up" on Kohler plumbing fixtures??? Cuz I could chrome my whole undercarrage for what im spending  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SO MAMBOS ON THIS SUNDAY??


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*4sale - 1974 TEXAS plates - $45 free shipping - PM me....*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG! :biggrin: SLIM, GO TU YO ROOM AND LOCK THA DOOR!!! :buttkick: SLIM U ALRIGHT CAUSE U MY BROTHER FROM A DIFFRENT MOTHER..   KEEP ON LOWRIDING HOUSTON TEJAS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:42 AM~9977700
> *You got a "hood hook up" on Kohler plumbing fixtures??? Cuz I could chrome my whole undercarrage for what im spending   :biggrin:
> *


get me a list....and i'll see what i can do..... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

wass up tony i think locos got a new prject. im getting this oneback


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 10:20 AM~9977624
> *I want to build a nice lowrider one day
> *


IT COULD HAPPEN HAVE FAITH! BESIDES UR WHITE THING ARE EASIER FOR U.. :biggrin: WAT UP BRIAN!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 19 2008, 08:48 AM~9977726
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!  :biggrin:  SLIM, GO TU YO ROOM AND LOCK THA DOOR!!! :buttkick: SLIM U ALRIGHT CAUSE U MY BROTHER FROM A DIFFRENT MOTHER..     KEEP ON LOWRIDING HOUSTON TEJAS
> *


you know me dawg i aint the type of person to talk shit but sum times things are missundesrtood


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2008, 10:49 AM~9977735
> *get me a list....and i'll see what i can do..... :biggrin:
> *


Are you for real??? Cuz if you are Ill owe you big time :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:53 AM~9977755
> *Are you for real??? Cuz if you are Ill owe you big time :biggrin:
> *


i just need to know what you need......then i make a call and find out what he can do.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 19 2008, 10:50 AM~9977741
> *IT COULD HAPPEN HAVE FAITH! BESIDES UR WHITE THING ARE EASIER FOR U.. :biggrin: WAT UP BRIAN!
> *


Being the token ****** in houston lowriding makes it  harder  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2008, 10:50 AM~9977736
> *wass up tony i think locos got a new prject. im getting this oneback
> 
> 
> ...


THERE ALWAYZ ROOM FOR ANOTHER HOPPER ON THA STREET. :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WATZ UP MY CUTTLASS IS ALMOST OUT, AND AS FOR MY NEW RIDE IT WONT TAKE LONG ALREADY ON THE WORKZ..... :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 10:54 AM~9977764
> *Being the token ****** in houston lowriding makes it  harder   :biggrin:
> *


YA!!



















RIGHT. :biggrin: READY FOR MAMBOS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 19 2008, 08:55 AM~9977766
> *THERE ALWAYZ ROOM FOR ANOTHER HOPPER ON THA STREET. :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WATZ UP MY CUTTLASS IS ALMOST OUT, AND AS FOR MY NEW RIDE IT WONT TAKE LONG ALREADY ON THE WORKZ..... :cheesy:
> *


all ready im picking it up this weekend. the motor is gone but i have it running in no time. kEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUEY. I Need a hopper bad and i think this is the one
:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 08:54 AM~9977764
> *Being the token ****** in houston lowriding makes it  harder   :biggrin:
> *


.............being the token white boy wit da cleanest lecab in da states makes it harder hu????????????? :uh: ..............wish it would be that hard for me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2008, 10:54 AM~9977760
> *i just need to know what you need......then i make a call and find out what he can do.....
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 19 2008, 10:57 AM~9977771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go wrench on your LT1 PUTO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:24 AM~9977901
> *Imma try to make it...
> go wrench on your LT1 PUTO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:  ............. :guns:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:28 AM~9977652
> *doinks are HOTT!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :thumbsdown:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2008, 10:59 AM~9977783
> *all ready im picking it up this weekend. the motor is gone but i have it running in no time. kEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUEY. I Need a hopper bad and i think this is the one
> :thumbsup:
> *


ITS GOOD THAT THE MOTOR IS GONE TI NEEDS TO COME ANYWAYS TO DO THINGS THA RIGHT WAY, U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!REINFORCEMENT IS MUST.


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

WATS UP H-TOWN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 08:42 AM~9977495
> *if your're for real get at me
> 
> 
> ...



im for real :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2008, 12:37 PM~9978333
> *im for real :uh:
> *


Ill let you know today (if I feel like it) :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ugh.. today is already a bad day.. went to go get 2 new tires put on..
front rim was fine..back one hell..broke both ears off the spinner... tire shop only had pussy screw drivers... so i drove it home flat.. muffler shop across the street had a air chisel.. got the spinner off... walked my black ass back across the street.. got a tire on.. and drov home on a broken spinner that was hand tighten....

what a morning..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 12:08 PM~9978489
> *ugh.. today is already a bad day.. went to go get 2 new tires put on..
> front rim was fine..back one hell..broke both ears off the spinner... tire shop only had pussy screw drivers... so i drove it home flat.. muffler shop across the street had a air chisel.. got the spinner off... walked my black ass back across the street.. got a tire on.. and drov home on a broken spinner that was hand tighten....
> 
> ...


I got you fool!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 01:08 PM~9978489
> *ugh.. today is already a bad day.. went to go get 2 new tires put on..
> front rim was fine..back one hell..broke both ears off the spinner... tire shop only had pussy screw drivers... so i drove it home flat.. muffler shop across the street had a air chisel.. got the spinner off... walked my black ass back across the street.. got a tire on.. and drov home on a broken spinner that was hand tighten....
> 
> ...


happens all the time in china! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2008, 10:26 AM~9977643
> *I know it was you. But is all good like i say i dont take it ot the heart. i also know that my car dont hop for shit . because this was my first Lowrider ever build and i didnt know better so it was build wrong from scratch. i know better know and i  have another lincoln comming up. It going to take time but it will come out. As far as the pics and all the other shit . I ANT TRYING TO DISS NO ONE. People is always going to have different opinios but is just human nature. Give sum time and i will pull up . If you win you win and  all this shit be behind every one goes home happy.
> *


NAW HOMIE YOU GOT THE WRONG GUY.....ANYONE THATS KNOWS ME KNOWS THAT I DONT TALK LIKE THAT....NOT ABOUT MY HOMIES...........AND IF YOU ARE LOCOS YOU ARE A HOMIE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2008, 01:22 PM~9978573
> *NAW HOMIE YOU GOT THE WRONG GUY.....ANYONE THATS KNOWS ME KNOWS THAT I DONT TALK LIKE THAT....NOT ABOUT MY HOMIES...........AND IF YOU ARE LOCOS YOU ARE A HOMIE
> *


Trouble maker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 11:19 AM~9978551
> *happens all the time in china! :biggrin:
> *


thats why when its time. im steppin up to some z's


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 01:33 PM~9978649
> *thats why when its time. im steppin up to some z's
> *


or put anti seize in yo threads foo'!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 11:51 AM~9978397
> *Ill let you know today (if I feel like it) :uh:
> *



you're awesome. i'll let god know your good enough to get into heaven, i dont care what the satan says :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 19 2008, 12:19 PM~9978551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong letter


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Feb 18 2008, 03:49 PM~9971521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anytime girl ... we had a great time ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2008, 09:37 AM~9977677
> *Tanks dawg your car was one of my inspiritation
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic.. stop texting me about that knock offs.. i said NO REFUNDS/NO WARRANTY


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 11:33 AM~9978649
> *thats why when its time. im steppin up to some z's
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 19 2008, 02:05 PM~9979422
> *sic..  stop texting me about that knock offs.. i said NO REFUNDS/NO WARRANTY
> *


yo so full of shit..
its ok.. ill be rolling some 3 bar knock offs later tonight..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 12:33 PM~9978649
> *thats why when its time. im steppin up to some z's
> *


 :uh: just dont forget the lithium grease this time. pendejo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 19 2008, 02:07 PM~9979440
> *:uh:  just dont forget the lithium grease this time.  pendejo
> *


already got it.. all the spinners are loose and ready... waiting on my ride to go take me to get new ones.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 18 2008, 10:16 PM~9975759
> *I SEE ALOT OF SHIT TALKING GOING DOWN!! I BUILD THIS, HE BUILD THAT BULLSHIT!!!! FUCK THAT IF SOME ONE WANTS TO COME TAKE NOTES ON HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN HOPPER THEN BRING YALLS CAMARAS AND NOTE PADS SO YA CAN LEARN SOMETHING GOOD.... SHIT I SEE ALOT OF THIS PEEPS SAYING THEY BUILD THEIR RIDES ON HERE, AND I KNOW THEY DIDNT...PAYING SOMEONE TO BUILD YOUR SHIT AINT BUILDING IT YOUR SELFS, WHAT KIND OF PRIDE IS THAT....YES BOILER DID BUILD THAT BLAZER BUT HE DIDNT FINISH IT, I AINT TALKING SHIT ABOUT BOILER BUT YA CAN ASK HIM....CHOCHI THEN CAME AND FINISHED IT AND" PUT IT ON THA BUMPER"  SO WHY ALL THIS PEEPS HATING!!!!
> *


WAIT A MINUTE TONY, I USE TO HOP THE BLAZER 60" AND NOT STUCK , AND THAT'S WHEN IT WAS MINE, THEN I SOLD IT TO CHOCHI AND HE MOVED THE DIFERENTIAL TO THE FRONT , GOT STUCK AT 60" :dunno:THEN HE CUT THE BACK BUMPER OFF AND SHIT LIKE THAT, I JUST DON'T LIKE STUCK CARS,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2008, 02:07 PM~9979437
> *yo so full of shit..
> its ok.. ill be rolling some 3 bar knock offs later tonight..
> *


U left a bunch of spinners here homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 09:36 PM~9975260
> *you will be there catchin footage..... :biggrin:
> 
> i was at work homie....trying to recoup from the weekend.....had a great time in san antonio with the familia....we stayed on the riverwalk at the Drury Plaza Hotel.....very very nice place.....would recommend to anyone when staying in s.a.
> ...



going to the S.A. in two weeks and staying at the Crowne Plaza ON the Riverwalk for FREE..... :biggrin: Running some parts top S.A.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 18 2008, 09:36 PM~9975260
> *you will be there catchin footage..... :biggrin:
> 
> i was at work homie....trying to recoup from the weekend.....had a great time in san antonio with the familia....we stayed on the riverwalk at the Drury Plaza Hotel.....very very nice place.....would recommend to anyone when staying in s.a.
> ...



Brian u got anymore yellow boxes?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FEB 24TH 2008
11AM-5PM
EVERYONE IS WELCOME........."WE MEAN EVERYONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*
*
MORE INFO CONTACT
GOOFY (832-213-8219)*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

reminder....early voting starts today...make it happen...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 19 2008, 04:39 PM~9980513
> *reminder....early voting starts today...make it happen...
> *


who u voting for?? you republican or democrat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Feb 19 2008, 10:47 AM~9977722
> *4sale - 1974 TEXAS plates - $45 free shipping - PM me....
> 
> 
> ...


4 years off, let me know if you come across some '78 plates Mando.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 19 2008, 06:39 PM~9980513
> *reminder....early voting starts today...make it happen...
> *


_*<----- Felon '08*_


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2008, 03:57 PM~9980247
> *U  left a bunch of spinners here homie
> *


no shit i was lookin for them hoes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 19 2008, 07:06 PM~9980722
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 19 2008, 06:06 PM~9980722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 19 2008, 05:39 PM~9980513
> *reminder....early voting starts today...make it happen...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2008, 05:53 PM~9980618
> *<----- Felon '08
> *



if you're not on parole or probation, your rights have been restored. they changed the law in the late 90's. i voted last election cus i found that out. trust me, i've got a record as long as you are tall. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 19 2008, 05:11 PM~9980751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 19 2008, 04:39 PM~9980513
> *reminder....early voting starts today...make it happen...
> *


lmfao


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2008, 05:52 PM~9981076
> *if you're not on parole or probation, your rights have been restored.  they changed the law in the late 90's.  i voted last election cus i found that out.  trust me, i've got a record as wide as me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2008, 06:52 PM~9981076
> *if you're not on parole or probation, your rights have been restored.  they changed the law in the late 90's.  i voted last election cus i found that out.  trust me, i've got a record as long as you are tall.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 18 2008, 11:35 PM~9975953
> *SAYS WHO*


I DID.....


LET ME SAY IT AGAIN......SLIM CHOPPING THEM BOYS DOWN :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2008, 07:52 PM~9981076
> *if you're not on parole or probation, your rights have been restored.  they changed the law in the late 90's.  i voted last election cus i found that out.  trust me, i've got a record as long as you are tall.  :biggrin:
> *


1 1/2 Years left.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well houston i came home and my fuckin cutlass was gone. someone jacked that shit before i even put it in my name. keep a look out.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 09:19 PM~9981749
> *well houston i came home and my fuckin cutlass was gone. someone jacked that shit before i even put it in my name.  keep a look out.
> *


Damm thats messed up...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 19 2008, 07:21 PM~9981766
> *Damm thats messed up...
> *


i dont even know the license plates to report it. someone came up on some 72 spoke daytons with 500 miles on them.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 08:27 PM~9981816
> *i dont even know the license plates to report it.  someone came up on some 72 spoke daytons with 500 miles on them.
> *


damn, thats fucked up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 07:19 PM~9981749
> *well houston i came home and my fuckin cutlass was gone. someone jacked that shit before i even put it in my name.  keep a look out.
> *


 :0 thats fucked up... at least it wasnt the 64....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 08:19 PM~9981749
> *well houston i came home and my fuckin cutlass was gone. someone jacked that shit before i even put it in my name.  keep a look out.
> *


ill keep a eye out over here in alief


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that sucks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 07:39 PM~9981952
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i hope u get it back...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 19 2008, 06:10 PM~9980337
> *Brian u got anymore yellow boxes?
> *


no sorry, but I should have pattycakes seats by sat. :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 08:27 PM~9981816
> *i dont even know the license plates to report it.  someone came up on some 72 spoke daytons with 500 miles on them.
> *


didnt you take picture of the car?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 07:39 PM~9981952
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


damn!! that is mess up :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

lone star the plate number is L24 MRY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that plate is from another car that i put on there just to roll.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 10:16 PM~9982342
> *that plate is from another car that i put on there just to roll.
> *


just ran it says cutty :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 08:27 PM~9981816
> *i dont even know the license plates to report it.  someone came up on some 72 spoke daytons with 500 miles on them.
> *


If you have the title call it in with the vin they will know the plate number from that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 08:18 PM~9982356
> *just ran it says cutty :uh:
> *


another cutlass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 19 2008, 08:22 PM~9982404
> *If you have the title call it in with the vin they will know the plate number from that.
> *


i dont have the title yet. dude didnt want to hand it over until the check cleared so...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 10:22 PM~9982409
> *another cutlass
> *


ha


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Call that fucker and tell him you need the vin.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 09:22 PM~9982425
> *i dont have the title yet. dude didnt want to hand it over until the check cleared so...
> *


......he took your money and got the car back


thats fucked up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 19 2008, 10:23 PM~9982436
> *Call that fucker and tell him you need the vin.
> *


Sounds shady...... payin by check.... No title..... Now the car is MIA...... I always fig you for a cash only type a guy Kenny.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 19 2008, 08:16 PM~9982342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: kinda does sound shady...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 19 2008, 08:19 PM~9981749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 08:19 PM~9981749
> *well houston i came home and my fuckin cutlass was gone. someone jacked that shit before i even put it in my name.  keep a look out.
> *


Dam that's fked up!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

why is there shit talking about peolpe that like to hopp and people that like to build nice cars.if you think you're car hopps well just pull it out. i think people build cars because they like what they do, then some sell the car,truck or what ever it is. the buyers will try to do something diffrent to it to make it the way they like it. all im sayin is if you have a car or truck and want to talk mess just do what everyone says PULL UP to tha persons car. just saying that if you lose try not to have excuses as (hes got a v6,v8,more batteries, to much weight,single ,double,big car, small car,and yes built where.) its like tony said(if you built you're car from tha bottom up you got more pride in it than anybody that bought there stuff built. for tha last IF THERES A HOUSE CALL JUST DO THA SHIT, DONT JUST SAY IT OR POST IT. i think thats why its a house call right. im not talking mess just sayin what i think. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 19 2008, 10:32 PM~9982525
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> snitch azz *****
> ...


does anything other than shit come outta your mouth :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 19 2008, 09:29 PM~9982493
> *gangsta...
> :dunno: kinda does sound shady...
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:09 PM~9982274
> *no sorry, but I should have pattycakes seats by sat. :cheesy:
> *



:0 


















































p.s., dave is gay.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 19 2008, 10:40 PM~9982603
> *:0
> p.s., dave is gay.
> *


hes the only guy I know whos wifey buys him playboys


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2008, 09:42 PM~9982626
> *hes the only guy I know whos wifey buys him playboys
> *



bcus she knows those kinda gals wouldn't want his ass. she has nothing to fear :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 19 2008, 08:37 PM~9982570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 19 2008, 09:47 PM~9982690
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 19 2008, 08:52 PM~9982701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 19 2008, 09:56 PM~9982738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 19 2008, 08:56 PM~9982743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 19 2008, 08:56 PM~9982743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 19 2008, 09:59 PM~9982769
> *thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 19 2008, 09:00 PM~9982783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many black people do u know???


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone.. hope you didn't leave the hardware i loaned you, in da cutty..namean. otherwise you into me for $450, to replace it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 19 2008, 09:13 PM~9982925
> *lone..  hope you didn't leave the hardware i loaned you,  in da cutty..namean.  otherwise you into me for $450, to replace it.
> *


we;ll work it out


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 08:19 PM~9981749
> *well houston i came home and my fuckin cutlass was gone. someone jacked that shit before i even put it in my name.  keep a look out.
> *


Thats fucked up! Hope you get it back not all fucked up. Like the guys who got my caddy back in the day :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 19 2008, 10:15 PM~9982334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen it at shortys getting lifted!!! :biggrin: i see what ur trying to do... :cheesy: u should just have build it ur self it challenging and fun, it pride!   but if ur for real good luck finding it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 19 2008, 09:43 PM~9983300
> *Thats fucked up! Hope you get it back not all fucked up. Like the guys who got my caddy back in the day :angry:
> *


 dos postes :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 19 2008, 09:43 PM~9983300
> *Thats fucked up! Hope you get it back not all fucked up. Like the guys who got my caddy back in the day :angry:
> *


 :uh: fuck dat...fuck em......hope somebody got it,and they juice it,put it on the bumper..........cuz u wont gona do a dam thing wit it................ :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave: big texas


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Feb 19 2008, 10:02 PM~9983521
> *:wave: big texas
> *


whats up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 16 2008, 10:18 PM~9960661
> *new hopper coming to  H-TOWN!!   :biggrin:LOCOS ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> *


and ill be on the BOX!!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 19 2008, 06:26 PM~9980442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 20 2008, 12:23 AM~9983743
> *huh?
> *


Que?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 19 2008, 10:23 PM~9983743
> *huh?
> *


huh?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 08:19 PM~9981749
> *well houston i came home and my fuckin cutlass was gone. someone jacked that shit before i even put it in my name.  keep a look out.
> *



man if you are for real....sorry to hear that....hit me up with guys name tomorrow and see i can pull some info up on him.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

www.tomaradio.com is jammin old school freestyle


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2008, 11:44 PM~9983883
> *www.tomaradio.com is jammin old school freestyle
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: mac2lac, duceoutdaroof, INIMITABLE

i got a question mike


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Coming by to say what's up from las Vegas nv.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Feb 20 2008, 12:31 AM~9984167
> *Coming by to say what's up from las Vegas nv.....
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2008, 12:13 AM~9984059
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mac2lac, duceoutdaroof, INIMITABLE
> 
> ...


call me.... :biggrin:

and yes...cross laced is the way to go.... :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impla64+Feb 17 2008, 07:29 PM~9965556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> Damm thats messed up...





> damn, thats fucked up





> :0 thats fucked up... at least it wasnt the 64....





> ill keep a eye out over here in alief





> that sucks





> damn!! that is mess up :angry:





> If you have the title call it in with the vin they will know the plate number from that.





> Dam that's fked up!





> Thats fucked up! Hope you get it back not all fucked up. Like the guys who got my caddy back in the day :angry:





> i seen it at shortys getting lifted!!! :biggrin: i see what ur trying to do... :cheesy: u should just have build it ur self it challenging and fun, it pride!   but if ur for real good luck finding it





> man if you are for real....sorry to hear that....hit me up with guys name tomorrow and see i can pull some info up on him.... :biggrin:


wow thats for all the response. but it was a joke the car didnt get stolen. i sold it i feel like it was stolen though :biggrin: because it sold so cheap all the text msg and phone calls i feel loved  

boiler u should have gotten it....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 12:23 AM~9983745
> *and ill be on the BOX!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: U CRAZY OR WHAT!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2008, 11:22 AM~9978573
> *NAW HOMIE YOU GOT THE WRONG GUY.....ANYONE THATS KNOWS ME KNOWS THAT I DONT TALK LIKE THAT....NOT ABOUT MY HOMIES...........AND IF YOU ARE LOCOS YOU ARE A HOMIE
> *


its all good homie. but we do this anyway a friendly Hop. just give me sumtime. I think you gave me the little push that i needed to get into a hopper. So thanks for that. Once is ready i ll let you know. Like i said no hard feelings. We Hop who ever wins wins . shake hands and go home. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 19 2008, 01:12 PM~9979197
> *:biggrin:  I thought I was the photographer for the night ... :biggrin:  ... I didn't realize until they told me I took something like 85 pics :roflmao: :biggrin:  Thanks for coming out ... we had a blast
> Anytime girl ... we had a great time ...
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2008, 06:33 AM~9985040
> *wow thats for all the response.  but it was a joke the car didnt get stolen. i sold it i feel like it was stolen though  :biggrin:  because it sold so cheap all the text msg and phone calls i feel loved
> 
> boiler u should have gotten it....
> *


***** you don't answer....haha......well that's good to hear man.....


did you ever look into that deal you were telling me about? where you found those gold d's....


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2008, 06:38 AM~9985176
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin: U CRAZY OR WHAT!!
> *


some times but not on this :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 07:44 AM~9985382
> *
> *


say Bryan looks like im going to need a Continental Kit. Any for Sale?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 20 2008, 09:58 AM~9985468
> *say Bryan  looks like im going to need a Continental Kit. Any for Sale?
> *


I dont have any until the end of march.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 08:04 AM~9985494
> *I dont have any until the end of march.....
> *


just let me know what you come across A 14 "


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2008, 05:33 AM~9985040
> *wow thats for all the response.  but it was a joke the car didnt get stolen. i sold it i feel like it was stolen though  :biggrin:  because it sold so cheap all the text msg and phone calls i feel loved
> boiler u should have gotten it....
> *


attention whore... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 20 2008, 10:13 AM~9985530
> *just let me know what you come across A 14 "
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

WUT UP HOUSTON?  

JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN A BRAND NEW (IN THE BOX) PLAYSTATION-3 THAT COMES WITH SPIDERMAN 3 MOVIE FOR $300 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2008, 03:59 AM~9984763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice turd cutter :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 20 2008, 09:45 AM~9985685
> *WUT UP HOUSTON?
> 
> JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN A BRAND NEW (IN THE BOX) PLAYSTATION-3 THAT COMES WITH SPIDERMAN 3 MOVIE FOR $300  :0
> *



pm sent


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 09:48 AM~9985691
> *Thats a nice turd cutter :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: cochino :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2008, 11:24 AM~9985869
> *:uh: cochino  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2008, 11:00 AM~9985727
> *pm sent
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2008, 11:05 AM~9986125
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2008, 10:37 AM~9986287
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2008, 11:44 AM~9986331
> *  :biggrin:
> *


did u ever get rid of the cutty?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2008, 10:45 AM~9986341
> *did u ever get rid of the cutty?
> *


yep its gone...  back to the original owner... :biggrin: looking for a new project...boiler sold the 64 already :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2008, 12:47 PM~9986359
> *yep its gone...   back to the original owner... :biggrin:  looking for a new project...boiler sold the 64 already  :angry:
> *


buy a cadillac :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 10:49 AM~9986377
> *buy a cadillac :cheesy:
> *


thinkin bout a 2 dr fleetwood but we will see...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2008, 12:52 PM~9986389
> *thinkin bout a 2 dr fleetwood but we will see...
> *


good deal on one in waco


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 10:53 AM~9986393
> *good deal on one in waco
> *


pm me info :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2008, 01:03 PM~9986445
> *pm me info  :biggrin:
> *


done


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 11:11 AM~9986489
> *done
> *


 :biggrin: pm sent...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 20 2008, 09:34 AM~9985341
> *its all good homie. but we do this anyway a friendly Hop. just give me sumtime. I think you gave me the little push that i needed to get into a hopper. So thanks for that. Once is ready i ll let you know. Like i said no hard feelings. We Hop who ever wins wins . shake hands and go home.  :biggrin:
> *


oh its all good big homie........but i think the hustle might be for sale soon.......got my eyes on adrop project


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 11:19 AM~9986544
> *oh its all good big homie........but i think the hustle might be for sale soon.......got my eyes on adrop project
> *


slim doin big thangs... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 11:19 AM~9986544
> *oh its all good big homie........but i think the hustle might be for sale soon.......got my eyes on aDROP project......and stick wit some u can ride soon not in f8975678653 years............*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:44 PM~9986739
> *betta DROP project......and stick wit some u can ride soon not in f8975678653 years............
> *


nawf side hater talk :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 11:51 AM~9986785
> *nawf side hater talk :uh:
> *


nawf side homie trying to help homie out talk............... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 20 2008, 11:44 AM~9986739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 01:44 PM~9986739
> *betta DROP project......and stick wit some u can ride soon not in f8975678653 years............
> *


don't worry about me..u just worry about snow white and gettin the rest of yo shit so u can ride.....i bout to take a break from rollin.....but when I come back i'll be back in sumthin new....just as clean as the chevy


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

can anybody tell me where i can get some tire an wheels shops n houston?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 20 2008, 03:34 PM~9987406
> *can anybody tell me where i can get some tire an wheels shops n houston?
> *


what are you looking for? 13s 14s or donk 26s?


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 02:38 PM~9987440
> *what are you looking for? 13s 14s or donk 26s?
> *


wats up? 22's for bmw 745


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 20 2008, 03:42 PM~9987466
> *wats up?  22's  for bmw 745
> *


baller shyt :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 02:45 PM~9987482
> *baller shyt :biggrin:
> *


i wish


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 20 2008, 01:34 PM~9987406
> *can anybody tell me where i can get some tire an wheels shops n houston?
> *


 i can start at $1500 in its in houston, thats for 20" and tire on the car out the door if i can ill put a pic of my old 525i, i put 20"s on it


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 01:55 PM~9987553
> *i can start at $1500 in its in houston, thats for 20" and tire on the car out the door if i can ill put a pic of my old 525i, i put 20"s on it
> *


but ill do $1500 for some 22"and tire on the car out the door


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 02:55 PM~9987553
> *i can start at $1500 in its in houston, thats for 20" and tire on the car out the door if i can ill put a pic of my old 525i, i put 20"s on it
> *


koo wats name of place?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 20 2008, 02:03 PM~9987634
> *koo wats name of place?
> *


i do it for fun out of my home, i got the books and ill pick them up in houston, you can look at the books and tell me what you like and you can come to the shop when get them


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:11 PM~9987727
> *i do it for fun out of my home, i got the books and ill pick them up in houston, you can look at the books and tell me what you like and you can come to the shop when get them
> *


koo wats ur number?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 01:30 PM~9987377
> *don't worry about me..u just worry about snow white and gettin the rest of yo shit so u can ride.....i bout to take a break from rollin.....but when I come back i'll be back in sumthin new....just as clean as the chevy
> *


 :uh:  ...................BUT WILL IT BE A CHEVY???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 20 2008, 02:13 PM~9987748
> *koo wats ur number?
> *


its 832-292-1432


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 04:29 PM~9987865
> *:uh:   ...................BUT WILL IT BE A CHEVY???????????? :biggrin:
> *


just sit back and WATCH ME STUNT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 20 2008, 02:46 PM~9987996
> *wut it do htown
> *


you need to get off :machinegun:... whats up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:48 PM~9988015
> *you need to get off  :machinegun:... whats up
> *


i bet your ass has been on lil all day


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 20 2008, 02:49 PM~9988022
> *i bet your ass has been on lil all day
> *


no i been working on my car what have you been doing


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

working :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 20 2008, 02:54 PM~9988074
> *working :biggrin:
> *


cool, it going down sunday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i guess


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 20 2008, 03:05 PM~9988156
> *i guess
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:01 PM~9988124
> *cool, it going down sunday  :biggrin:
> *


wut up my Empire brother..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 20 2008, 03:08 PM~9988174
> *wut up my Empire brother..
> *


whats up


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:11 PM~9988192
> *whats up
> *


whats up on myspace


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:11 PM~9988192
> *whats up
> *


fixing to get ready for school...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:12 PM~9988198
> *whats up on myspace
> *


i told lorena to delete it.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 20 2008, 04:07 PM~9988169
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 20 2008, 03:12 PM~9988201
> *fixing to get ready for school...
> *


cool, did you get to see pic of my new car


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 04:15 PM~9988221
> *cool, did you get to see pic of my new car
> *


are those 14's you riding on :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 20 2008, 03:14 PM~9988216
> *:buttkick:
> *


you wish..lil man :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 20 2008, 04:18 PM~9988247
> *you wish..lil man  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 03:15 PM~9988221
> *cool, did you get to see pic of my new car
> *


nah...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 04:29 PM~9987865
> *:uh:   ...................BUT WILL IT BE A CHEVY???????????? :biggrin:
> *


Found On Road Dead


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 05:27 PM~9988312
> *Found On Road Dead
> *


a drop ford falcon :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 05:33 PM~9988359
> *a drop ford falcon :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just as well :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 11:19 AM~9986544
> *oh its all good big homie........but i think the hustle might be for sale soon.......got my eyes on adrop project
> *


Thas Cool Is all for fun And Keep The Movement Alive. i am going to build a clean car that can hop. is just going to take a little time. Keep up the good work and stay up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 03:27 PM~9988312
> *Found On Road Dead
> *


 I Say NEXT TO SEX MY FORD IS BEST :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 20 2008, 05:46 PM~9988474
> *I Say NEXT TO SEX MY FORD IS BEST  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

302 Ford Sum like that soon to be on the linkoln .


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 20 2008, 05:12 PM~9988759
> *302 Ford Sum like that soon to be on the linkoln .
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 11:53 AM~9986393
> *good deal on one in waco
> *


Info please


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 20 2008, 05:15 PM~9989371
> *Info please
> *


hater... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny.. need you to come shave my back and shoulders thursday.. going out with this brawd friday..and don't wanna freak her out.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 20 2008, 05:19 PM~9989408
> *hrny..  need you to come shave my back and shoulders thursday.. going out with this brawd friday..and don't wanna freak her out.
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 20 2008, 05:19 PM~9989408
> *hrny..  need you to come shave my back and shoulders thursday.. going out with this brawd friday..and don't wanna freak her out.
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 20 2008, 06:19 PM~9989408
> *hrny..  need you to come shave my back and shoulders thursday.. going out with this brawd friday..and don't wanna freak her out.
> *


 :ugh: Sorry fool but I got plans thurs nite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2008, 06:44 PM~9989619
> *:ugh:  Sorry fool but I got plans thurs nite.
> *


aight then.. guess the brawd will just have to rub my back hurr


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SO WHO GOT A HARD TOP TRE FOR SALE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2008, 08:40 PM~9990130
> *SO WHO GOT A HARD TOP TRE FOR SALE
> *


seee das what im talmbout :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 07:06 PM~9990388
> *seee das what im talmbout :uh:
> *


noumsayin, why do a cutlass, when the rest of houston is doing cutlass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2008, 07:14 PM~9990449
> *noumsayin, why do a cutlass, when the rest of houston is doing cutlass
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Feb 20 2008, 03:16 PM~9988230
> *are those 14's you riding on  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: HELL NO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2008, 07:14 PM~9990449
> *noumsayin, why do a cutlass, when the rest of houston is doing cutlass
> *


 :uh: puro pinche pedo...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 20 2008, 07:40 PM~9990130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to do it right? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 20 2008, 04:12 PM~9988759
> *302 Ford Sum like that soon to be on the linkoln .
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: .............bet it aint gon smoke da tires while hittin da bumper at da same time???????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 07:31 PM~9990606
> *:uh: .............bet it aint gon smoke da tires while hittin da bumper at da same time???????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



speakin of dat......slim we need to do dat wit da chevy b4 it go on craigslist


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 20 2008, 05:58 PM~9989735
> *aight then..    guess the brawd will just have to rub my back hurr
> *


tell er to put some sol glo on it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exgpW2_MbRM 

HA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 07:42 PM~9990698
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exgpW2_MbRM
> 
> HA
> *


u aint got better shit to do??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2008, 09:44 PM~9990708
> *u aint got better shit to do??
> *


NO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aw shit jp in the house


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2008, 03:52 PM~9980224
> *WAIT A MINUTE TONY, I USE TO HOP THE BLAZER 60" AND NOT STUCK , AND THAT'S WHEN IT WAS MINE, THEN  I SOLD IT TO CHOCHI AND HE MOVED THE DIFERENTIAL TO THE FRONT , GOT STUCK AT 60" :dunno:THEN HE CUT THE BACK BUMPER OFF AND SHIT LIKE THAT, I JUST DON'T LIKE STUCK CARS,
> *


all shit whats it going to look like this weekend


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2008, 07:46 PM~9990730
> *aw shit jp in the house
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 20 2008, 08:48 AM~9985691
> *Thats a nice turd cutter :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2008, 08:49 PM~9990755
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: x2
> *


otro cochino :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 20 2008, 07:42 PM~9990698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 07:47 PM~9990740
> *all shit whats it going to look like this weekend
> *


who is you :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2008, 07:50 PM~9990770
> *otro cochino  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt 4 the first pic :worship: :worship:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2008, 08:53 PM~9990789
> *:biggrin:  ttt 4 the first pic :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :0 la negra?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2008, 07:51 PM~9990775
> *who is you :uh:
> *


im your pimp :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 07:57 PM~9990827
> *im your pimp  :twak:
> *


or his hoe!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:57 PM~9990827
> *im your pimp  :twak:
> *


you got pics of the new car?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 07:57 PM~9990827
> *im your pimp  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :loco: texas city zuper chipper in tha house, is ur homie still talking shit, so i can go do a house call on his ass


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 07:59 PM~9990859
> *or his hoe!
> *


dont talk back to your pimp like that :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2008, 08:01 PM~9990885
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :loco: texas city zuper chipper in tha house, is ur homie still talking shit, so i can go do a house call on his ass
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 07:59 PM~9990859
> *or his hoe!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2008, 08:01 PM~9990885
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :loco: texas city zuper chipper in tha house, is ur homie still talking shit, so i can go do a house call on his ass
> *


yes and he is :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:01 PM~9990886
> *dont talk back to your pimp like that  :nono:
> *


only pimp in here is big danny.. he the pimp or all pimps..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2008, 08:01 PM~9990883
> *you got pics of the new car?
> *


yes but im new to layitlow, it will not let me put it up


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 08:05 PM~9990937
> *only pimp in here is big danny.. he the pimp or all pimps..
> *


you did not know, im the big pimp now :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 09:07 PM~9990954
> *yes but im new to layitlow, it will not let me put it up
> *


you can upload them to photobucket.com and copy and paste the IMG link on a quote


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2008, 08:09 PM~9990982
> *you can upload them to photobucket.com and copy and paste the IMG link on a quote
> *


let me see what i can do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:08 PM~9990979
> *you did not know, im the big pimp now  :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2008, 08:09 PM~9990982
> *you can upload them to photobucket.com and copy and paste the IMG link on a quote
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 08:13 PM~9991013
> *:ugh:
> *


in time ill be king of layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

on hwy 59 by sugarland


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2008, 08:17 PM~9991079
> *on hwy 59 by sugarland
> 
> 
> ...


resize those pic ass pics ... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2008, 09:17 PM~9991079
> *on hwy 59 by sugarland
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell no...lol


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am posting from my cell phone


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

IF ANY ONE IS LOOKING FOR 1959 IMPALA PARTS LET ME KNOW...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2008, 08:22 PM~9991136
> *am posting from my cell phone
> *


 :biggrin: baller....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 08:16 PM~9991061
> *in time ill be king of layitlow :biggrin:
> *


no.. youll never catch up to some of us in post count


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

no baller here just a broke mexican here


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2008, 08:27 PM~9991168
> *no baller here  just a broke mexican here
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

how did u like denver


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 08:24 PM~9991154
> *no.. youll never catch up to some of us in post count
> *


in time :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

good luck


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2008, 08:31 PM~9991207
> *how did u like denver
> *


worst trip ever.. fuckin cops pulled me over, made me stand in the snow in my house shoes, impounded my car and held it overnight, then dropped me off in some small ass town...not to mention when i went to pick the car up the next morning the water in the car was fuckin frozen and it fucked some shit up in the engine...so fuck denver...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> on hwy 59 by sugarland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 08:34 PM~9991240
> *good luck
> *


i dont need luck


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

everyone needs luck homie...

a you see cali didnt have any


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

give me a T, give my an E....................................................... :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that sucks bro


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

boiler are u going to follow the wego tour this year


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 08:34 PM~9990625
> *tell er to put some sol glo on it
> *


gonna loan me some?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 20 2008, 08:48 PM~9991384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yep done and over with bought a new car anyway... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 20 2008, 08:52 PM~9991444
> *gonna loan me some?
> *


sic da one wit da sol glow..........not me fatboy :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool what did u get


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 08:54 PM~9991474
> *sic da one wit da sol glow..........not me fatboy :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2008, 08:54 PM~9991477
> *cool what did u get
> *


nothing special...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2008, 08:48 PM~9991384
> *everyone needs luck homie...
> 
> a you see cali didnt have any
> *


its not luck... its who i am :nicoderm:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Feb 20 2008, 01:42 PM~9987466
> *wats up?  22's  for bmw 745
> *


  

Big
Mexican
Woman

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2008, 10:01 PM~9991541
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9984090


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 20 2008, 08:17 PM~9991079
> *on hwy 59 by sugarland
> 
> 
> ...



what a fkn idiot. he probly stole it and is haulin ass to the scrap yard for his beer money..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2008, 05:33 AM~9985040
> *wow thats for all the response.  but it was a joke the car didnt get stolen. i sold it i feel like it was stolen though  :biggrin:  because it sold so cheap all the text msg and phone calls i feel loved
> 
> boiler u should have gotten it....
> *



crying wolf :nono: :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2008, 10:02 PM~9991561
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9984090
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2008, 09:02 PM~9991561
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9984090
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry9991655


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 09:54 PM~9991474
> *sic da one wit da sol glow..........not me fatboy :uh:
> *


oh yeah.. you had the afrosheen.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 10:14 PM~9991032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make shur you put more than three batts in it


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 09:31 PM~9991794
> *make shur you put more than three batts in it
> *


get good on the box be for you talk shit :biggrin: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 09:31 PM~9991794
> *make shur you put more than three batts in it
> *


get good on the box be for you talk shit :biggrin: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2008, 10:31 PM~9991794
> *make shur you put more than three batts in it
> *


maybe fo


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

bitch stop texting me talking shit, i know your on and see this


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 20 2008, 09:46 PM~9991933
> *maybe fo
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

mest up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 11:41 PM~9991912
> *get good on the box be for you talk shit  :biggrin: :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


whatever thats suppose to mean............


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 20 2008, 10:58 PM~9991508
> *its not luck... its who i am :nicoderm:
> *


ur a white boy out of texas city!! thats all i know about u...who are u anyways? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 21 2008, 06:27 AM~9993869
> *ur a white boy out of texas city!! thats all i know about u...who are u anyways? :biggrin:
> *


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2008, 08:58 AM~9993955
> *thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


u think so! :biggrin: naw man belive it or not thats by homie.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 21 2008, 07:08 AM~9993984
> *u think so! :biggrin:  naw man belive it or not thats by homie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 20 2008, 09:58 AM~9985468
> *say Bryan  looks like im going to need a Continental Kit. Any for Sale?
> *


i think Juan(mosca) from individuals has one for sale i dont know if he still does


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

does anyone know Robert's # from Latin Kustoms? i need it thanks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2008, 07:31 PM~9990606
> *:uh: .............bet it aint gon smoke da tires while hittin da bumper at da same time???????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so far i just got the block . fixing to rebuild it and start getting high performance parts for it . Roller cams . And all the extra good shit oh and im going carburator on this bad boy :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 21 2008, 07:23 AM~9994042
> *i think Juan(mosca) from individuals has one for sale i dont know if he still does
> *


find out what size and how much


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQfcvx6UbzE :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 21 2008, 10:32 AM~9994322
> *
> *


Que onda Monica, how's the PS3 working?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Si


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 21 2008, 07:23 AM~9994042
> *i think Juan(mosca) from individuals has one for sale i dont know if he still does
> *


From wat I remember he still got it and its a 14incher.......from wa I hear its in brannnnnnnnnnnnnnd newwwwwww shape


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 21 2008, 10:35 AM~9995144
> *From wat I remember he still got it and its a 14incher.......from wa I hear its in brannnnnnnnnnnnnnd newwwwwww shape
> *


And I believe he wanted 450 400 for it I got his number if u unterested


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 21 2008, 09:41 AM~9994370
> *Que onda Monica, how's the PS3 working?
> *


hey Juan! thanks again! i havent opened it up yet. but i will soon! :cheesy:

lol @ me askin what your driving. it was real obvious when i pulled up next to you. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

trouble


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2008, 12:17 PM~9995481
> *trouble
> *


Spokes and Juice vol 2 issue 1 to hit stands soon? Interesting


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*got a new phone peeps.. i need yalls numbers again* :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2008, 12:28 PM~9995563
> *got a new phone peeps.. i need yalls numbers again  :uh:
> *


you got mine. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 21 2008, 11:32 AM~9995590
> *you got mine. :biggrin:
> *


no.. i just got the phone right now.. send it to me please.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2008, 12:33 PM~9995598
> *no.. i just got the phone right now.. send it to me please.
> *


 :uh: ill think about it.


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2008, 11:28 AM~9995563
> *got a new phone peeps.. i need yalls numbers again  :uh:
> *



1-800-sic-shit


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2008, 12:19 PM~9995499
> *Spokes and Juice  vol 2 issue 1 to hit stands soon? Interesting
> *



link?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: Well, enjoy whenever you do.


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 21 2008, 01:10 PM~9995421
> *hey Juan! thanks again! i havent opened it up yet. but i will soon! :cheesy:
> 
> lol @ me askin what your driving. it was real obvious when i pulled up next to you. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 21 2008, 12:55 PM~9995785
> *:thumbsup:  Well, enjoy whenever you do.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

thanks again.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 21 2008, 12:47 PM~9995710
> *link?
> *


no link just something i heard


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2008, 12:28 PM~9995563
> *got a new phone peeps.. i need yalls numbers again  :uh:
> *


you still got the same number?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 21 2008, 02:01 PM~9995829
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks again.
> *


De nada.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Feb 21 2008, 09:41 AM~9994370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 


no wonder i never got a call back.......did you ever figure out which one it was? 40gb or 80gb?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 21 2008, 02:15 PM~9995931
> *:uh:
> 
> :uh:
> ...


Yea it's 40. :biggrin: 

My bad, man. I got busy working on my car after work & lost track of time, but thanx for the offer.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 21 2008, 01:30 PM~9996040
> *Yea it's 40.  :biggrin:
> 
> My bad, man. I got busy working on my car after work & lost track of time, but thanx for the offer.
> *



:biggrin: i wouldn't have bought it at 300 anyway :biggrin: ....maybe 200-250....now if it was the 80gb.....300 is a deal.....  

it's all good....monica is big ballin buyin up ps3's and fake purses..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

hey ham what time are you going sunday


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 21 2008, 01:37 PM~9996094
> *:biggrin:  i wouldn't have bought it at 300 anyway :biggrin: ....maybe 200-250....now if it was the 80gb.....300 is a deal.....
> 
> it's all good....monica is big ballin buyin up ps3's and fake purses..... :biggrin:
> *


thats right.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 21 2008, 02:37 PM~9996094
> *:biggrin:  i wouldn't have bought it at 300 anyway :biggrin: ....maybe 200-250....now if it was the 80gb.....300 is a deal.....
> 
> it's all good....monica is big ballin buyin up ps3's and fake purses..... :biggrin:
> *


Well I got her pm 1 min before yours.

I have another one but is open. Same thing, just used it once and never touched it again.

$250, wanna buy it? :cheesy:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 21 2008, 12:39 PM~9996110
> *hey ham what time are you going sunday
> *


to where?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2008, 01:07 PM~9995875
> *no link just something i heard
> *



super sweet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Feb 21 2008, 12:17 PM~9995481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


713-dez-nutz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 21 2008, 01:37 PM~9996094
> *:biggrin:  i wouldn't have bought it at 300 anyway :biggrin: ....maybe 200-250....now if it was the 80gb.....300 is a deal.....
> 
> it's all good....monica is big ballin buyin up ps3's and fake purses..... :biggrin:
> *


she actually has feedback too. mayne..next think you know she'll be shoppin for a drop top tre or something. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 21 2008, 10:40 AM~9995185
> *And I believe he wanted 450 400 for it I got his number if u unterested
> *


PM that nUmber Please Thanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2008, 03:13 PM~9996725
> *yup, she cheatin on you again.  damn.
> *


HA!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2008, 03:14 PM~9996735
> *she actually has feedback too.  mayne..next think you know she'll be shoppin for a drop top tre or something.    :0
> *


hater


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WHAT A *** SO IS THAT WHERE YOU CRUISE YOUR CUTTY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:!!!



> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 21 2008, 03:43 PM~9996931
> *WHAT A *** SO IS THAT WHERE YOU CRUISE YOUR CUTTY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:!!!
> *


damm right......


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

MAS PUTO :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: WHY DIDN'T YOU ANSWER YOUR PHONE YESTERDAY I NEEDED YOU TO WORK YOUR CORNER AND MAKE ME SOME MONEY


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any one got the number for metal masters


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

hey whats up, man i left my shit out the garage the other day, and sum1 slashed my tires, all cause the neighbors didnt get along with sum dude, he slashed theirs also, aint dat sum bullshit, as soon as i find out who it is, he gonna get his ass whooped, but i was wondering if anyone had the hookup and could still get the 175/75 14s.....appreciate any help..thanx


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 21 2008, 03:50 PM~9996967
> *MAS PUTO  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: WHY DIDN'T YOU ANSWER YOUR PHONE YESTERDAY I NEEDED YOU TO WORK YOUR CORNER AND MAKE ME SOME MONEY
> *


este buey shouldnt u be playing with ur toy the one u named urself after...hey i heard u wanted to go see your bf tj for his b-day javi told me the whole story


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 21 2008, 04:54 PM~9996988
> *hey whats up, man i left my shit out the garage the other day, and sum1 slashed my tires, all cause the neighbors didnt get along with sum dude, he slashed theirs also, aint dat sum bullshit, as soon as i find out who it is, he gonna get his ass whooped, but i was wondering if anyone had the hookup and could still get the 175/75 14s.....appreciate any help..thanx
> *


good luck bro!!! by the way if u deside to sell them let me know, i need one also..good luck


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 20 2008, 10:12 PM~9991647
> *crying wolf :nono:  :nono:
> *



mamalo'ing :nono: :nono:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2008, 04:34 PM~9997223
> *mamalo'ing  :nono:  :nono:
> *


what up Pat!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still lookin for 20" 5x5 wheels. :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

cant get no love on the number 4 metal masters i guess


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 21 2008, 04:35 PM~9997230
> *what up Pat!!
> *



wut up pizza man :biggrin: 





> *low 86 regal Posted Today, 05:02 PM
> cant get no love on the number 4 metal masters i guess *


713/477-3733


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks homie number didnt work


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 21 2008, 05:35 PM~9997647
> *thanks homie number didnt work
> *



 sorry thats the number i had.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

its cool thank man


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 21 2008, 09:23 AM~9994042
> *i think Juan(mosca) from individuals has one for sale i dont know if he still does
> *


he has one but its promised to a club memmber.......i tried to get it for a homie....sum weeks ago


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2008, 05:34 PM~9997223
> *mamalo'ing  :nono:  :nono:
> *


not good for la raza.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2008, 06:09 PM~9997988
> *not good for la raza.
> *



neither are ur cagada pics :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2008, 07:10 PM~9997993
> *neither are ur cagada pics :angry:
> *


man there was no water in the bowl. was a kodak moment :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Feb 21 2008, 01:47 PM~9996180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


discontinued......


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2008, 03:06 PM~9997051
> *este buey shouldnt u be playing with ur toy the one u named urself after...hey i heard u wanted to go see your bf tj for his b-day javi told me the whole story
> *



WOW CALM DOWN MY NIG THAZ PRETY GAY JAVI KNOWS THATS REALY HIS HUNNY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2008, 06:14 PM~9998028
> *man there was no water in the bowl.  was a kodak moment  :happysad:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit looked like a burnt twinkie


and i was eating at the moment


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2008, 07:40 PM~9998270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  shit looked like a burnt twinkie
> and i was eating at the moment
> *


not going to lie, i puked in my mouth. shit was horrible. :burn:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 21 2008, 06:41 PM~9998282
> *not going to lie, i puked in my mouth.  shit was horrible.  :burn:
> *


Latin do you still want the brackets?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 21 2008, 12:58 PM~9996242
> *to where?
> *


H.L.C


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2008, 07:10 PM~9997993
> *neither are ur cagada pics :angry:
> *


you have no room to talk asswipe! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2008, 07:32 PM~9998827
> *you have no room to talk asswipe! :uh:
> *



****, don't make me post more pics of your 'handy work' :uh: 





you started it. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2008, 09:26 PM~9999389
> *****, don't make me post more pics of your 'handy work'  :uh:
> you started it. :angry:
> *


your full of shit and you sent me the pics to prove it!!! :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2008, 08:32 PM~9999471
> *your full of shit and you sent me the pics to prove it!!! :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nicely put brain :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Big-Tymer*, Liv4lacs

Bojoe!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2008, 09:03 PM~10000675
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, Liv4lacs
> 
> ...


Post some thing beessch


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 21 2008, 08:07 PM~9999935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nicely put brain :biggrin:
> *


Posts: 4,822
Joined: Oct 2004
From: mojadocroft in SW Htown beeesshh
Car Club: jockstrapsniffer c.c.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Just for kicks; Who or how many people would get their girlfriend's or wife's name tatooed on them? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2008, 10:17 PM~10000894
> *Posts: 4,822
> Joined: Oct 2004
> From: mojadocroft in SW Htown beeesshh
> ...



your tacos are gettin cold heavyweight :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2008, 11:25 PM~10001083
> *Just for kicks; Who or how many people would get their girlfriend's or wife's name tatooed on them? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
count me in on that 1


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 21 2008, 04:54 PM~9996988
> *hey whats up, man i left my shit out the garage the other day, and sum1 slashed my tires, all cause the neighbors didnt get along with sum dude, he slashed theirs also, aint dat sum bullshit, as soon as i find out who it is, he gonna get his ass whooped, but i was wondering if anyone had the hookup and could still get the 175/75 14s.....appreciate any help..thanx
> *




WHOLESALE WHEEL AND TIRE ON SPENCER COULD GET THEM NO HOOKUPS 300 A SET 175-70-14 WW FROM HANKOOK


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10001083
> *Just for kicks; Who or how many people would get their girlfriend's or wife's name tatooed on them? :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10001083
> *Just for kicks; Who or how many people would get their girlfriend's or wife's name tatooed on them? :biggrin:
> *


Never.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 21 2008, 06:47 PM~9997775
> *he has one but its promised to a club memmber.......i tried to get it for a homie....sum weeks ago
> *


MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALKS U KNOW THAT SLIM!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2008, 11:58 PM~10002066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 12:58 AM~10002066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:0 
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10001083
> *Just for kicks; Who or how many people would get their girlfriend's or wife's name tatooed on them? :biggrin:
> *


got it on my chest :nicoderm: ...been through some tough times, and good times


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2008, 09:05 AM~10003190
> *
> *


ponte a trabajar cabron!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2008, 07:13 AM~10003227
> *ponte a trabajar cabron!!! :biggrin:
> *


Nah its slow im almost finish with that regal. I think now is the best time to get another project the shop being slow and all . let me know if you nedd any mechanical work or you need the lift for anything.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2008, 11:58 PM~10002066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FEB 24TH 2008
11AM-5PM
EVERYONE IS WELCOME........."WE MEAN EVERYONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*
*
MORE INFO CONTACT
GOOFY (832-213-8219)*

hope everyone can make it...this is open to all lowriders in H-town..You dont have to be apart of the HLC to come to our events..we want to have 4 big HLC events a year so we can bring all of htown together for some lowrider fun... support our events.. is all we ask for...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2008, 09:25 PM~10001083
> *Just for kicks; Who or how many people would get their girlfriend's or wife's name tatooed on them? :biggrin:
> *


on my left leg....got it 9 months in to our relationship...knew she was going to be my wifey.....10 yrs later still together..  she got my name tattooed on her first... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 22 2008, 08:52 AM~10003668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 22 2008, 08:52 AM~10003668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ragedy ass elsicko will be there...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2008, 01:28 AM~10002245
> *MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALKS U KNOW THAT SLIM!!
> *


WELL HE WANTED 400 AND MY HOMIE OFFER HIM 700 AND I WAS ON THE WAY TO HIS HOUSE AND HE SAID NO DEAL PROMISED TO CLUB MEMMBER....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Does anyone on here know of any carshows happening around TX?!? Carshows not just for lowriders, but hotrodders, imports, trucks etc..... I am trying to compile a list for shows next month.

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 22 2008, 10:52 AM~10003668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2008, 12:07 PM~10004101
> *Does anyone on here know of any carshows happening around TX?!? Carshows not just for lowriders, but hotrodders, imports, trucks etc.....  I am trying to compile a list for shows next month.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 22 2008, 11:30 AM~10004255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mini-trucker olympics? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2008, 10:38 AM~10004286
> *mini-trucker olympics?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2008, 10:38 AM~10004286
> *mini-trucker olympics?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GUESS ITS TO SEE WHOS TRUCK CAN RUN OUT OF AIR FIRST O SOMETHIN????????????? :dunno: :dunno:


OR WHO CAN RUN TO THE NEAREST PLACE WIT THERE BIG ASS TANKS TO GET EM FILLED THE FASTEST?????? :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2008, 11:44 AM~10004329
> *GUESS ITS TO SEE WHOS TRUCK CAN RUN OUT OF AIR  FIRST O SOMETHIN????????????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> OR WHO CAN RUN TO THE NEAREST PLACE WIT THERE BIG ASS TANKS TO GET EM FILLED THE FASTEST?????? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

texmex river run? sounds like a front, to sneak in wets from mexico.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2008, 10:58 AM~10004396
> *texmex river run?  sounds like a front, to sneak in wets from mexico.
> *


X2


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY @ THA PICNIC... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Feb 22 2008, 11:13 AM~10004470
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY @ THA PICNIC... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2008, 09:25 PM~10001083
> *Just for kicks; Who or how many people would get their girlfriend's or wife's name tatooed on them? :biggrin:
> *


no but HELL NO:nono: but she can, get your name on her ass :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 21 2008, 06:16 PM~9998667
> *H.L.C
> *



holla at me later on...


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

so qu paso? whos gonna kick it with me at pasadena townsquare today>?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 22 2008, 11:55 AM~10004706
> *holla at me later on...
> 
> *


will call me when you got some free time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hoe ass cops pulled me over this morning.. fat ass white cop was coiming out of sonics...as i was pullin into the sprint store pulled me over and wrote me 4 citations...

1- no seltbelt.. said he didnt see me with one.. but im not dumb enough not to wear one..
2- said car insurance has to be in my name.. but it will be dimmised
3- cracked windsheld- gettin fixed monday
4-faulty equipment..:dunno:

fucked up my weekend..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 12:51 PM~10005054
> *hoe ass cops pulled me over this morning.. fat ass white cop was coiming out of sonics...as i was pullin into the sprint store pulled me over and wrote me 4 citations...
> 
> 1- no seltbelt.. said he didnt see me with one.. but im not dumb enough not to wear one..
> ...


you got pulled over to :roflmao: why you got to say white cop for, why not fat ass cop, why white for thats all im asking :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 22 2008, 01:02 PM~10005129
> *you got pulled over to :roflmao:  why you got to say white cop for, why not fat ass cop, why white for thats all im asking    :biggrin:
> *


cause he was a fat ass white cops.. and im a ****** in a elco..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 22 2008, 11:30 AM~10004255
> *
> 
> 
> ...



big lawsuit going down in somerville right now. the factory there that puts black tar on railroad ties contaminated the air and ground there. so many people there with cancer...it's unreal...people say when it rains the tar comes out the ground and floats on the water......   

dawgs on hawgs is held there too......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2008, 01:05 PM~10005152
> *big lawsuit going down in somerville right now. the factory there that puts black tar on railroad ties contaminated the air and ground there. so many people there with cancer...it's unreal...people say when it rains the tar comes out the ground and floats on the water......
> 
> dawgs on hawgs is held there too......
> *


sorry.. i didnt mean to fart in the watter


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 01:03 PM~10005139
> *cause he was a fat ass white cops.. and im a ****** in a elco..
> *


how you know he was white, ppl say im not white all the time :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 22 2008, 01:51 PM~10005054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now THAT'S racist!!!

you my niggy.....not a ******..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
BETTER BE THERE!!"

The next morning Ed got up early and left for work. When his wife woke
up she looked out the window and sure enough there was a gift-wrapped
box in the middle of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on her robe
and ran out to the driveway, and brought the box back in the house. She
opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. Ed has been missing
since Friday.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
BETTER BE THERE!!"

The next morning Ed got up early and left for work. When his wife woke
up she looked out the window and sure enough there was a gift-wrapped
box in the middle of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on her robe
and ran out to the driveway, and brought the box back in the house. She
opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. Ed has been missing
since Friday.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
BETTER BE THERE!!"

The next morning Ed got up early and left for work. When his wife woke
up she looked out the window and sure enough there was a gift-wrapped
box in the middle of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on her robe
and ran out to the driveway, and brought the box back in the house. She
opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. Ed has been missing
since Friday.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
BETTER BE THERE!!"

The next morning Ed got up early and left for work. When his wife woke
up she looked out the window and sure enough there was a gift-wrapped
box in the middle of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on her robe
and ran out to the driveway, and brought the box back in the house. She
opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. Ed has been missing
since Friday.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
BETTER BE THERE!!"

The next morning Ed got up early and left for work. When his wife woke
up she looked out the window and sure enough there was a gift-wrapped
box in the middle of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on her robe
and ran out to the driveway, and brought the box back in the house. She
opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale. Ed has been missing
since Friday.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+Feb 22 2008, 01:07 PM~10005169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donut shop was 2 blocks down


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10005192
> *Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
> really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
> in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
> ...





> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10005193
> *Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
> really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
> in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
> ...





> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10005194
> *Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
> really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
> in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
> ...





> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10005195
> *Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
> really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
> in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
> ...





> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10005196
> *Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was
> really angry. She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift
> in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
> ...


*learn how to use the internets*

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 01:17 PM~10005220
> *learn how to use the internets
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 22 2008, 11:30 AM~10004255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm I tried the more info link on myspace

http://www.myspace.com/texmex
:uh: 
and it gave me some kids myspace in a band....oh well.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

hey sic its that time, i need you to look at my new car i need some candy


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2008, 03:05 PM~10005152
> *big lawsuit going down in somerville right now. the factory there that puts black tar on railroad ties contaminated the air and ground there. so many people there with cancer...it's unreal...people say when it rains the tar comes out the ground and floats on the water......
> 
> dawgs on hawgs is held there too......
> *


I think they changed the location to that show :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 22 2008, 01:29 PM~10005307
> *hey sic its that time, i need you to look at my new car i need some candy
> *


you can bring it to me.. not drving all the way there.. and why candy..
hate sprayin candy..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 01:30 PM~10005321
> *you can bring it to me.. not drving all the way there.. and why candy..
> hate sprayin candy..
> *


cool, will what do you like to spray


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10001083
> *Just for kicks; Who or how many people would get their girlfriend's or wife's name tatooed on them? :biggrin:
> *



looks like quite a few on here. now whos the idiot fatboy :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 22 2008, 01:45 PM~10005422
> *looks like quite a few on here.  now whos the idiot fatboy :uh:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

HE SAID FATBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



IM BORED.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2008, 11:38 AM~10004286
> *mini-trucker olympics?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



dave'll be in the house representin MiNiLyfE GanStaz fO EvA :machinegun:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

its too fkin nice outside to be stuck at work. :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i'm already raggin on this fool and he probably still at work sweatin off lunch


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 22 2008, 08:58 AM~10003700
> *on my left leg....got it 9 months in to our relationship...knew she was going to be my wifey.....10 yrs later still together..   she got my name tattooed on her first... :biggrin:
> *


Now that's love.............. tattooes hurt like hell.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2008, 03:48 PM~10005443
> *its too fkin nice outside to be stuck at work. :angry:
> *


I QUIT :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 22 2008, 02:50 PM~10005452
> *I QUIT  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna start hustling ps3's now??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2008, 03:52 PM~10005465
> *you gonna start hustling ps3's now??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY :cheesy: 

NAHH JK I CANT QUIT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2008, 02:48 PM~10005443
> *its too fkin nice outside to be stuck at work. :angry:
> *


Hmmmm I dont have a boss in today. Maybe I should leave a little early...got some papers for the ex to sign


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 22 2008, 02:58 PM~10005497
> *ALREADY  :cheesy:
> 
> NAHH JK I CANT QUIT
> *


your sticker will get repo-ed. LOL jk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2008, 02:58 PM~10005501
> *Hmmmm I dont have a boss in today.  Maybe I should leave a little early...got some papers for the ex to sign
> *


do it! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2008, 04:05 PM~10005539
> *your sticker will get repo-ed. LOL jk
> *


 :roflmao: ALONG WITH THE CAR!

OVER MY DEAD BODY :machinegun:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 02:51 PM~10005054
> *hoe ass cops pulled me over this morning.. fat ass white cop was coiming out of sonics...as i was pullin into the sprint store pulled me over and wrote me 4 citations...
> 
> 1- no seltbelt.. said he didnt see me with one.. but im not dumb enough not to wear one..
> ...


Dont feel bad had a black cop pull me over for "license plate light" :uh: He had me in the back of tha car for almost 2 hours... Said my car was stolen :angry: I had a legit paper tag with all my paper work and insurance. I had a peeled steering column but had the keys.... he kept sayin "I know this car is stolen, I dont care the vin comes up clean" :uh: Fkin asshole didnt want to let me go! :angry:


----------



## Chico_Valentay (Feb 22, 2008)

damn.... over 6000 pages.

Houston is doing it big!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 03:16 PM~10005606
> *Dont feel bad had a black cop pull me over for "license plate light" :uh: He had me in the back of tha car for almost 2 hours... Said my car was stolen :angry: I had a legit paper tag with all my paper work and insurance. I had a peeled steering column but had the keys.... he kept sayin "I know this car is stolen, I dont care the vin comes up clean" :uh: Fkin asshole didnt want to let me go! :angry:
> *



sup turd wrangler :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 22 2008, 03:15 PM~10005595
> *:roflmao: ALONG WITH THE CAR!
> 
> OVER MY DEAD BODY  :machinegun:
> *


i got $5 on the car. :ugh: :dunno:


:roflmao: :biggrin: JK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 22 2008, 03:48 PM~10005443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a pal! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 03:16 PM~10005606
> *Dont feel bad had a black cop pull me over for "license plate light" :uh: He had me in the back of tha car for almost 2 hours... Said my car was stolen :angry: I had a legit paper tag with all my paper work and insurance. I had a peeled steering column but had the keys.... he kept sayin "I know this car is stolen, I dont care the vin comes up clean" :uh: Fkin asshole didnt want to let me go! :angry:
> *


you shoulda told him he was racist. :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 03:18 PM~10005638
> *got home at 10:30
> *


thats cause youre the white man. my people are still out there workin huh? :angry: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 22 2008, 04:18 PM~10005622
> *sup turd wrangler :biggrin:
> *


STOP FOWARDING LATINS PICS :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2008, 04:20 PM~10005648
> *thats cause youre the white man. my people are still out there workin huh? :angry:
> :roflmao:
> *


No they went home an hour b4 me :angry: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 03:21 PM~10005654
> *No they went home an hour b4 me :angry:  :uh:
> *


im just hatin my friend! :biggrin: 


i wanna go hhhoooommmmeeee!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 03:21 PM~10005654
> *No they went home an hour b4 me :angry:  :uh:
> *


we dont got lunch time Siesta here in the states.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2008, 01:58 PM~10005501
> *Hmmmm I dont have a boss in today.  Maybe I should leave a little early...got some papers for the ex to sign
> *


YEA MY BOSS IN LOUISIANNA GAMBLIN SO LAYITLOW AND CRACKSPACE ALL DAY IT IS..........


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 04:16 PM~10005606
> *Dont feel bad had a black cop pull me over for "license plate light" :uh: He had me in the back of tha car for almost 2 hours... Said my car was stolen :angry: I had a legit paper tag with all my paper work and insurance. I had a peeled steering column but had the keys.... he kept sayin "I know this car is stolen, I dont care the vin comes up clean" :uh: Fkin asshole didnt want to let me go! :angry:
> *


I had a black cop pull me over on 5 de Mayo and gave me a ticket for my tint, no belt, gangster sticker and crossing solid white line. He said would of game a warning only if I was a regular citizen, not a gangter... :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Feb 22 2008, 02:26 PM~10005682
> *
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 22 2008, 03:26 PM~10005685
> *I had a black cop pull me over on 5 de Mayo and gave me a ticket for my tint, no belt, gangster sticker and crossing solid white line. He said would of game a warning only if I was a regular citizen, not a gangter... :dunno:
> *


what the heck is a "ganster sticker"?!?! :0 :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 03:18 PM~10005638
> *got home at 10:30
> what a pal! :uh:
> *




quit hatin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 02:16 PM~10005606
> *Dont feel bad had a black cop pull me over for "license plate light" :uh: He had me in the back of tha car for almost 2 hours... Said my car was stolen :angry: I had a legit paper tag with all my paper work and insurance. I had a peeled steering column but had the keys.... he kept sayin "I know this car is stolen, I dont care the vin comes up clean" :uh: Fkin asshole didnt want to let me go! :angry:
> *


you nedd to get one of them life time member 100 club . i got one on my lincoln and that shit works on the laws no matter what they are white, black or hispanic. i been driving with out a hood for bout 2 months now and they havent really fuck with me. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 22 2008, 03:26 PM~10005685
> *I had a black cop pull me over on 5 de Mayo and gave me a ticket for my tint, no belt, gangster sticker and crossing solid white line. He said would of game a warning only if I was a regular citizen, not a gangter... :dunno:
> *


a gangsta with a gangsta sticker....thats mest up.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2008, 02:27 PM~10005700
> *what the heck is a "ganster sticker"?!?! :0  :dunno:
> *


"POR FAVOR BELIVE IT" ACROSS FRONT WINDSHIELD.............LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2008, 03:29 PM~10005715
> *you nedd to get one of them life time member 100 club . i got one on my lincoln and that shit works on the laws no matter what they are white, black or hispanic. i  been driving with out a  hood for bout 2 months now and they havent really fuck with me.  :biggrin:
> *


i heard bout the laws not fkin with you cause of those stickers.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 22 2008, 04:26 PM~10005685
> *I had a black cop pull me over on 5 de Mayo and gave me a ticket for my tint, no belt, gangster sticker and crossing solid white line. He said would of game a warning only if I was a regular citizen, not a gangter... :dunno:
> *


shit aint right!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10005715
> *you nedd to get one of them life time member 100 club . i got one on my lincoln and that shit works on the laws no matter what they are white, black or hispanic. i  been driving with out a  hood for bout 2 months now and they havent really fuck with me.  :biggrin:
> *


......OR JUST RIDE AROUND WIT A REBEL FLAG HANGIN OUT UR TRUNK......THEYLL NEVER FUCK WIT U THEN.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2008, 04:30 PM~10005722
> *i heard bout the laws not fkin with you cause of those stickers.
> *


shit dont work...... When I used to work for the cadillac dealer I would peel them 100 club sticker off the trade ins... All the homies were in the 100 club :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 22 2008, 03:29 PM~10005715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2008, 03:31 PM~10005726
> *......OR JUST RIDE AROUND WIT A REBEL FLAG HANGIN OUT UR TRUNK......THEYLL NEVER FUCK  WIT U THEN.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 They might pull you over to high five you then


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2008, 04:27 PM~10005700
> *what the heck is a "ganster sticker"?!?! :0  :dunno:
> *


bootleg registration  



Look at the back window of my old car.... 100 club life member :cheesy: 








Had the Momo Super Custom sticker right above it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2008, 02:35 PM~10005745
> *Yeah but then they keep calling asking for money...they worse than streetcorner beggers.
> Its like a sticker looking like a [Insert your favorite gang color here] rag.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



UNLESS ITS ONE THEM BROTHER COPS LOL.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2008, 03:38 PM~10005760
> *bootleg registration
> Look at the back window of my old car.... 100 club life member :cheesy:
> 
> ...



now thats GanSta  

bojoe still has his :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 22 2008, 04:42 PM~10005770
> *now thats GanSta
> 
> bojoe still has his :biggrin:
> *


that sticker has to be atleast 13 years old :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 22 2008, 02:30 PM~10005722
> *i heard bout the laws not fkin with you cause of those stickers.
> *


it looks like it has for me . but than again everything is legit on my ride from papers to lights and shit. I been pull over twice . Both of the times didint get tickes at the end cops asked me to show them my car. i had a crowd at parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+Feb 22 2008, 01:35 PM~10005359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. cause you a white man drivin a lac


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

3 Members: streetshow, screwstone_tx, switches4life whats up boiler ready for sunday?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2008, 03:41 PM~10006133
> *3 Members: streetshow, screwstone_tx, switches4life whats up boiler ready for sunday?
> *


WHAT'S THA DEAL HOMIE? THEY BETTER B READY :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Feb 22 2008, 12:58 PM~10004721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neck too


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2008, 03:43 PM~10006159
> *WHAT'S THA DEAL HOMIE? THEY BETTER B READY :biggrin:
> *


i think everybony in here knows how you do it :biggrin: . i hope to build mine so i can be out there in the hopping world


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 22 2008, 03:38 PM~10005760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since getting my handgun license.. i ain't had a ticket yet. show em license.. and conversation turns into "what kinda gun you got?" "wow, that mag holds 32 rounds?".. even after getting pulled over twice in mo city.. drunk with booze and guns in car. lone can confirmed that. cept time when cops hassled me on irvington.. still drove off without much as a ticket.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what kind of gun is it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 22 2008, 05:05 PM~10006324
> *what kind of gun is it
> *


springfield xd-9 

















and getting this one too. bushmaster ar15 pistol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

use to have this.. hk sl8-1 .223. bought it for $1100. but when it became discontinued.. someone made me offer of $1800.. so you know. money is money.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com with D.J. Mystery, D.J. Latin & D.J. Shortdog on VINYL REWIND MIXSHOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tomorrow night at club Malibu's inside Bea's Tejano Club on Monroe: D.J. Latin, Shortdog & Mystery mixing all of the club favorites from past to present. Starting at 9pm. Come out and chill/hangout or hold up the walls. All welcomed.*  *Free DJ Carmona R.I.P. Pimp C mixtapes until they run out.

Also at Bea's Tejano Club is Jay Perez performing for las chonies calientes *hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, *G-Bodyman*


Got to make a run early in the morning to Dickinson, then I can roll by your house around 11am.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 08:20 PM~10007649
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, G-Bodyman
> Got to make a run early in the morning to Dickinson, then I can roll by your house around 11am.
> *


Just hit me up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 22 2008, 09:21 PM~10007657
> *Just hit me up
> *


Will do. D.J. Shortdog live in the mix. check it out homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10007761

send requests.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 08:39 PM~10007769
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10007761
> 
> send requests.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SUNDAY YET? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10007661
> *Will do.  D.J. Shortdog live in the mix.  check it out homie
> *


going off


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Wat up Watup LIL!??!?!?!?!?!? homie here chillin liek a villian......ya sabes


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

yea and what the fuck is a "gangster sticker"???!!!!??!?!!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2008, 10:05 PM~10008003
> *yea and what the fuck is a "gangster sitcker"???!!!!??!?!!?
> *


One that sticks to a gangster? :dunno:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 08:07 PM~10008013
> *One that sticks to a gangster?  :dunno:
> *


 lol Wasup  Mr Latin!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2008, 10:10 PM~10008036
> *lol Wasup   Mr Latin!
> *


not much homie, just here at the station. tune in if you get a chance. http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

just got iti on....wasup shout out to gallo????? lol


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

wat up medusa??????? any news on da car??


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

hey latin so how do yall calculate yalls ratings on the internet???


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone got any leads on one of these...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2008, 11:15 PM~10008512
> *anyone got any leads on one of these...
> 
> 
> ...


www.grantproducts.com


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10008626
> *www.grantproducts.com
> 
> *


they like $600 on there


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Feb 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10008626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know... looking for any other sources


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2008, 09:15 PM~10008512
> *anyone got any leads on one of these...
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2008, 10:40 PM~10008248
> *hey latin so how do yall calculate yalls ratings on the internet???
> *


We have a shoutcast link that shows listeners and at the end of the month we get a total rating and listeners list.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuckin shortdogg gettin down..
feel like going roller skating


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 10:49 PM~10008858
> *fuckin shortdogg gettin down..
> feel like going roller skating
> *


roller derby


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 11:49 PM~10008858
> *fuckin shortdogg gettin down..
> feel like going roller skating
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Feb 22 2008, 09:50 PM~10008867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boys dont know.. im a fool on 8 wheels.. i go to almeda all the time..

i need the names of those songs hes playing right now.. wanna download that shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 11:52 PM~10008886
> *no
> 
> boys dont know.. im a fool on 8 wheels.. i go to almeda all the time..
> ...


Hit me up and I'll email them.

[email protected]


You ought to swing by Malibus tomorrow night with your crew. We'll be dropping the jams.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*D.J. Shortdog*_


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 09:54 PM~10008909
> *Hit me up and I'll email them.
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


email sent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2008, 12:02 AM~10008983
> *email sent
> *


I'll send them tomorrow. If we get a chance, we'll swing out to the park and I'll just burn them on a cd for you loco.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2008, 10:29 PM~10008658
> *yeah i know... looking for any other sources
> *


http://store.wpsracing.com/grbaststwh14.html <- all stainless $166.99

http://store.wpsracing.com/grmagrtostwh7.html <- wood $288.99

http://store.wpsracing.com/grmagrtostwh8.html <- exactly like one pictured $318.99


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10008858
> *fuckin shortdogg gettin down..
> feel like going roller skating
> *


I just got home from the skating rink!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 22 2008, 09:50 PM~10008867
> *roller derby
> *


I have a roller derby game this Sunday, you should come check it out!
www.southsiderollerderby.com
Tickets are $7


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 09:17 PM~10007634
> *Tomorrow night at club Malibu's inside Bea's Tejano Club on Monroe:  D.J. Latin, Shortdog & Mystery mixing all of the club favorites from past to present.  Starting at 9pm.  Come out and chill/hangout or hold up the walls.  All welcomed.    Free DJ Carmona R.I.P. Pimp C mixtapes until they run out.
> 
> Also at Bea's Tejano Club is Jay Perez performing for las chonies calientes  hno:
> *


*TTT*


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2008, 07:53 PM~10007889
> *SUNDAY YET? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


see you sunday :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 22 2008, 10:05 PM~10009009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bust yo ass huh


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 10:21 PM~10009177
> *cool.. i might be at the park..
> club hasent decieded yet..
> 
> ...


NOOOOO not me! But Sunday i'll be making other bitches bust there asses!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2008, 12:21 AM~10009177
> *cool.. i might be at the park..
> club hasent decieded yet..
> 
> ...


Hell we're down the road from you off Fuqua right now. Just bring an external or stick drive and shortdog will drop them for you.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2008, 11:10 PM~10009058
> *http://store.wpsracing.com/grbaststwh14.html  <- all stainless $166.99
> 
> http://store.wpsracing.com/grmagrtostwh7.html <- wood $288.99
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Feb 22 2008, 10:22 PM~10009187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i dont have one of those..lol.. we ghetto over here..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2008, 10:25 PM~10009224
> *yea.. if you dont get scared..
> *


I'm not scared :uh: FOOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 23 2008, 12:13 AM~10009088
> *I have a roller derby game this Sunday, you should come check it out!
> www.southsiderollerderby.com
> Tickets are $7
> *


Got to check that out one day.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 11:06 PM~10009579
> *Got to check that out one day.
> *


It's a lot of fun! The games are BYOB too! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 23 2008, 01:08 AM~10009589
> *It's a lot of fun! The games are BYOB too! :biggrin:
> *


I don't drink


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2008, 11:45 AM~10003977
> *WELL HE WANTED 400 AND MY HOMIE OFFER HIM 700 AND I WAS ON THE WAY TO HIS HOUSE AND HE SAID NO DEAL PROMISED TO CLUB MEMMBER....
> *


ok slimA!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 11:09 PM~10009595
> *I don't drink
> *


Well it's still fun to watch!  My last game Hex went, Darkness went and some of my club members went! It felt good having my lowrider friends there to cheer me on! Also at the True Eminence show the South Side Roller Derby Girls will be there to meet and greet as well as Booker T's Pro Wrestlers!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

......................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 22 2008, 10:51 PM~10009445
> *I'm not scared :uh: FOOL
> *


lol.. we will see.. knock them bitches down


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 23 2008, 12:17 AM~10009673
> *Well it's still fun to watch!   My last game Hex went, Darkness went and some of my club members went! It felt good having my lowrider friends there to cheer me on! Also at the True Eminence show the South Side Roller Derby Girls will be there to meet and greet as well as Booker T's Pro Wrestlers!
> *


i'd go..but i'm working. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 23 2008, 01:17 AM~10009673
> *Well it's still fun to watch!   My last game Hex went, Darkness went and some of my club members went! It felt good having my lowrider friends there to cheer me on! Also at the True Eminence show the South Side Roller Derby Girls will be there to meet and greet as well as Booker T's Pro Wrestlers!
> *


I'll ask my wife if she's down to go tomorrow.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Oldies car club having their Bbq plate sale on old galveston rd just past college. Just came from there. 

Hooked it up good.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 22 2008, 01:45 PM~10005422
> *looks like quite a few on here.  now whos the idiot fatboy :uh:
> *



yeah but they are married to them not shacked up.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 22 2008, 02:42 PM~10005770
> *now thats GanSta
> 
> bojoe still has his :biggrin:
> *



lost mine when my back window was replaced


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 23 2008, 01:34 PM~10012326
> *
> *


----------



## regalating (Jan 25, 2008)

so whos all going tomorow? its gon be my first time ridin with my regal over there


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalating_@Feb 23 2008, 02:43 PM~10012375
> *so whos all going tomorow? its gon be my first time ridin with my regal over there
> *


Don;t worry little homie it will be ok!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 09:17 PM~10007634
> *Tomorrow night at club Malibu's inside Bea's Tejano Club on Monroe:  D.J. Latin, Shortdog & Mystery mixing all of the club favorites from past to present.  Starting at 9pm.  Come out and chill/hangout or hold up the walls.  All welcomed.    Free DJ Carmona R.I.P. Pimp C mixtapes until they run out.
> 
> Also at Bea's Tejano Club is Jay Perez performing for las chonies calientes  hno:
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 11:59 PM~10008954
> *Nursing Home Wreckin' Crew
> 
> 
> ...



:0 no sneak dissin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 23 2008, 04:10 PM~10012818
> *:0 no sneak dissin
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 22 2008, 10:27 PM~10008641
> *they like $600 on there
> *


gotta pay tha cost 2 b tha BOSS!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

One of the Hypnotized members had a death in the family and is raising money for the funeral and is going to be selling plates at the park tomorrow. Choices are chicken or brisket and plates include rice, bread and beans. Plates are $6... Any help would be greatly appreciated and apologies for short notice. He should be there by 10 and will also have drinks for sale.

Ernesto 979 482 0237
or Eliseo 832 528 2647


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 23 2008, 10:05 PM~10014597
> *One of the Hypnotized members had a death in the family and is raising money for the funeral and is going to be selling plates at the park tomorrow. Choices are chicken or brisket and plates include rice, bread and beans. Plates are $6... Any help would be greatly appreciated and apologies for short notice. He should be there by 10 and will also have drinks for sale.
> 
> Ernesto 979 482 0237
> ...


 :uh: 
tell em keep his head up
and may his family member
R.I.P.
:angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 23 2008, 06:31 PM~10013481
> *gotta pay tha cost 2 b tha BOSS!!!!!!
> *


aint got worry bout me on that homie, no shortcuts for me on my 63...one of my homies was lookin and wanted see where be best to get wheel


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 23 2008, 10:29 PM~10015157
> *
> *


sup cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 23 2008, 09:32 PM~10015177
> *sup cali
> *


nothing much..whats up with you?? you going to the park tomoroow???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 23 2008, 10:37 PM~10015196
> *nothing much..whats up with you?? you going to the park tomoroow???
> *


jus drivin back from tha hypnotized meeting. I wasn't going to go since I have a lot of work to do but gon go help out and support homie from the club...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 23 2008, 09:41 PM~10015217
> *jus drivin back from tha hypnotized meeting. I wasn't going to go since I have a lot of work to do but gon go help out and support homie from the club...
> *


  ill be there... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 23 2008, 10:56 PM~10015289
> *  ill be there... :biggrin:
> *


cool, hit me up my # is on previous post and ill buy ya a plate if ya make it to park


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 23 2008, 10:00 PM~10015310
> *cool, hit me up my # is on previous post and ill buy ya a plate if ya make it to park
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 23 2008, 11:35 PM~10015513
> *:biggrin:
> *


They got chicken :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 23 2008, 11:51 PM~10015581
> *They got chicken :biggrin:
> *


thats racist


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 23 2008, 09:56 PM~10015289
> *  ill be there... :biggrin:
> *


come pick me up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 23 2008, 11:55 PM~10015598
> *thats racist
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2008, 12:55 AM~10015598
> *thats racist
> *


 :uh: 
naa
if he said they have watermelon
that would of been racist :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 24 2008, 12:52 AM~10015962
> *:uh:
> naa
> if he said they have watermelon
> ...


lol, na if I would of said they have chicken but its not fried then it would of been racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its all racist...
bastards...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 24 2008, 02:00 AM~10016003
> *lol, na if I would of said they have chicken but its not fried then it would of been racist!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
dont let SIC know it wont be fried... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2008, 02:06 AM~10016024
> *its all racist...
> bastards...
> *


LOL...BUT I KNOW MY FATHER..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Feb 24 2008, 01:07 AM~10016029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 23 2008, 10:55 PM~10015598
> *thats racist
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2008, 12:06 AM~10016024
> *its all racist...
> bastards...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 24 2008, 12:07 AM~10016037
> *LOL...BUT I KNOW MY FATHER..
> *


i just met mine on christmas..
lol hes a pinstriper to...

crooked line mafia


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2008, 10:19 AM~10016829
> *i just met mine on christmas..
> lol hes a pinstriper to...
> 
> ...


 :0 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2008, 09:19 AM~10016829
> *i just met mine on christmas..
> lol hes a pinstriper to...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 23 2008, 10:05 PM~10014597
> *One of the Hypnotized members had a death in the family and is raising money for the funeral and is going to be selling plates at the park tomorrow. Choices are chicken or brisket and plates include rice, bread and beans. Plates are $6... Any help would be greatly appreciated and apologies for short notice. He should be there by 10 and will also have drinks for sale.
> 
> Ernesto 979 482 0237
> ...


sorry to hear that homie!! my prayers are with him. wont be able to make it to the park but will try to make it to mambos and donate something to him!!  LOCOS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2008, 09:19 AM~10016829
> *i just met mine on christmas..
> lol hes a pinstriper to...
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 24 2008, 11:53 AM~10017404
> *sorry to hear that homie!! my prayers are with him. wont be able to make it to the park but will try to make it to mambos and donate something to him!!  LOCOS
> *


thanx to all the LOCOS. Talked to Ciro last night. Ill be out there at mambos checkin out the rides!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

leaving to the park now


----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

any one have a silverado for sale 1987 and below


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Who's got some pics of the game? Who won the tournament?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Big Texas Watup!!!?? what happned today??? why didnt you hit up the park? good time homie


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK,, FUCKING BAGS FUCKING IT UP FOR US


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 24 2008, 08:44 PM~10020970
> *Big Texas Watup!!!?? what happned today??? why didnt you hit up the park? good time homie
> *


had to work opn my sis car all day :angry: but its cool next time :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

what it do ham


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Mcham wat up???


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Mcham wat up???


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 24 2008, 08:47 PM~10020998
> *WHAT THE FUCK,, FUCKING BAGS FUCKING IT UP FOR US
> *


at mambos???


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 24 2008, 08:51 PM~10021044
> *at mambos???
> *


FUCK YES, LIKE ALL WAYS FUCKING SHIT UP


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

wat happned????


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 24 2008, 08:56 PM~10021094
> *wat happned????
> *


i dont know it all but all i know is that the bags was out doing what bags know fucking shit up, all i know is when it was all lowriders and no bags it was cool no cops, but when the bags came so did the cops


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: screwstone_tx, mac2lac, Gallo, BIG_TEXAS



:dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 24 2008, 10:03 PM~10021179
> *i dont know it all but all i know is that the bags was out doing what bags know fucking shit up, all i know is when it was all lowriders and no bags it was cool no cops, but when the bags came so did the cops
> *


mest up


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 24 2008, 09:03 PM~10021181
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: screwstone_tx, mac2lac, Gallo, BIG_TEXAS
> :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 24 2008, 09:11 PM~10020629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those nalgas look familiar.. tiffany?


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

heard da game was rigged!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :scrutinize: :werd: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 24 2008, 10:13 PM~10021284
> *
> *


waddup FO DOOZ


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wuz up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wuz up with expensive taste doing a dub and donk show and not a lowrider


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Feb 24 2008, 09:11 PM~10021274
> *heard da game was rigged!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :werd:  :loco:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up goofy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 24 2008, 10:18 PM~10021332
> *wuz up with expensive taste doing a dub and donk show and not a lowrider
> *


lowriders are more than welcomed as they have lolo's in there club.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 24 2008, 11:03 PM~10021179
> *i dont know it all but all i know is that the bags was out doing what bags know fucking shit up, all i know is when it was all lowriders and no bags it was cool no cops, but when the bags came so did the cops
> *


DAMN ***** USE ENGLISH :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HLC MEMBERS AND FAMILY, LOCOS CREATION,TEXAS BOYZ,ROLLERZ ONLY,BAD INFLUNCE,EXPENSIVE TASTE,HOUSTON STYLES AND ALL SOLO RIDERS FOR MAKING OUR SECOND ANNUAL ACTIVTY DAY A SUCESS!! 
 ..MORE PICS COMING SOON...
*
***DUE TO SOME MANY GAMES AND NOT ENOUGH TIME THE LAST TWO TEAMS WILL PLAY AT A LATER DATE TO BE CROWNED THE HLC SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT CHAMPIONS****

KRAZY TOYZ VS BONAFIDED.......... :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10021416
> *whats up goofy
> *


WUT UP BROTHER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 24 2008, 10:35 PM~10021495
> *THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HLC MEMBERS AND FAMILY, LOCOS CREATION,TEXAS BOYZ,ROLLERZ ONLY,BAD INFLUNCE,EXPENSIVE TASTE,HOUSTON STYLES AND ALL SOLO RIDERS FOR MAKING OUR SECOND ANNUAL ACTIVTY DAY A SUCESS!!
> ..MORE PICS COMING SOON...
> 
> ...


too bad i aint in a club.. we'd have brought home title..  











i'd woulda had to steal it,but still i'd be bringing it home. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 24 2008, 10:03 PM~10021179
> *i dont know it all but all i know is that the bags was out doing what bags know fucking shit up, all i know is when it was all lowriders and no bags it was cool no cops, but when the bags came so did the cops
> *


don't believe today was a mambos day anyway.. was it?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2008, 09:38 PM~10021526
> *too bad i aint in a club..    we'd have brought home title..
> i'd woulda had to steal it,but still i'd be bringing it home.    :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2008, 09:40 PM~10021557
> *don't believe today was a mambos day anyway..  was it?
> *


yes it was but not a lot of lowriders it was all cops and bags


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 24 2008, 09:41 PM~10021570
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 24 2008, 10:31 PM~10021457
> *lowriders are more than welcomed as they have lolo's in there club.
> *


and cash money prices :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I just got back from mambos. It was ok after the cops Left. When I headed out there was still alot of rides there. HPD at first was being an ass but when they left the rides started to show up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 24 2008, 11:02 PM~10021774
> *and cash money prices  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

as i thought they wer using weight yup yup it wasnt energy stuff


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wat chu se?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 24 2008, 10:08 PM~10021849
> *I just got back from mambos. It was ok after the cops Left. When I headed out there was still alot of rides there. HPD at first was being an ass but when they left the rides started to show up
> *


will thats good


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 24 2008, 08:49 PM~10021024
> *what it do ham
> *



whats up playa!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

batteries r just fine wats under der more or even in the gas tank weight


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 24 2008, 08:51 PM~10021039
> *Mcham wat up???
> *



chillin...u?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 24 2008, 10:23 PM~10021991
> *whats up playa!
> *


he im going to pull something out for 08 you my like it


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

good turn out at the park today... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER*
whats up frankie??? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

liv4lacs call me bro!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10020998
> *WHAT THE FUCK,, FUCKING BAGS FUCKING IT UP FOR US
> *


HAD TO CHECK A COUPLE OF THEM FOOLS LAST NIGHT.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 24 2008, 09:35 PM~10021495
> *THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE HLC MEMBERS AND FAMILY, LOCOS CREATION,TEXAS BOYZ,ROLLERZ ONLY,BAD INFLUNCE,EXPENSIVE TASTE,HOUSTON STYLES AND ALL SOLO RIDERS FOR MAKING OUR SECOND ANNUAL ACTIVTY DAY A SUCESS!!
> ..MORE PICS COMING SOON...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Feb 24 2008, 10:03 PM~10021181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's up jesus!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

jaun whats tha deal hope yall got alot done yesterday after i left .....car looks nice


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2008, 10:03 AM~10023704
> *jaun whats tha deal hope yall got alot done yesterday after i left .....car looks nice
> *


thanks man. we got it done but had a problem with one battery. Bitch fried up on us but the set up looks great! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I KNOW THIS WAS LAST WEEK BUT FOR EVERYONE WONDERING, THE COP THOUGHT THE SHOCKER WAS HOUSTONE SO HE CALLED IT A GANGSTER STICKER. :dunno: 












> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 22 2008, 04:27 PM~10005700
> *what the heck is a "ganster sticker"?!?! :0  :dunno:
> *





> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 22 2008, 04:29 PM~10005716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2008, 10:05 PM~10008003
> *yea and what the fuck is a "gangster sticker"???!!!!??!?!!?
> *





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2008, 10:07 PM~10008013
> *One that sticks to a gangster?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 25 2008, 08:40 AM~10023889
> *I KNOW THIS WAS LAST WEEK BUT FOR EVERYONE WONDERING, THE COP THOUGHT THE SHOCKER WAS HOUSTONE SO HE CALLED IT A GANGSTER STICKER.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Cops never change. :angry:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 25 2008, 09:51 AM~10023935
> *Cops never change.   :angry:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 25 2008, 08:52 AM~10023940
> *:wave:
> *


We missed you yesterday, but I guess working is important.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 25 2008, 10:00 AM~10023991
> *We missed you yesterday, but I guess working is important.
> *



I really wanted to go but duty called. Everything went really good in Victoria. It promises to be a really good show.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 25 2008, 10:51 AM~10023935
> *Cops never change.  :angry:
> *


I KNOW :angry: 

THEN I HAD A RENT-A-COP KICK ME OUT THE BEST BUY PARKING LOT ON 45 & WEST RD TWO TIMES (2 DIFFERENT COPS). ONE WITH MY MONTE CARLO FOR HOPPING AT AN EMPTY PARKIN LOT. THE OTHER COP WAS JUST HATING BECAUSE MY GRAND MARQUIS WAS FRESHLY WASHED ON 24s AND HIS MARQUIS WAS A DIRTY (AND I MEAN DIRTY) BABY BLUE ON STOCKS. TOLD ME TO TAKE MY BUSINESS SOMEWHERE ELSE :angry: 

WORSE THING IS THAT HE'S RAZA


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 25 2008, 10:27 AM~10024105
> *I KNOW  :angry:
> 
> THEN I HAD A RENT-A-COP KICK ME OUT THE BEST BUY PARKING LOT ON 45 & WEST RD TWO TIMES (2 DIFFERENT COPS). ONE WITH MY MONTE CARLO FOR HOPPING AT AN EMPTY PARKIN LOT. THE OTHER COP WAS JUST HATING BECAUSE MY GRAND MARQUIS WAS FRESHLY WASHED ON 24s AND HIS MARQUIS WAS A DIRTY (AND I MEAN DIRTY) BABY BLUE ON STOCKS. TOLD ME TO TAKE MY BUSINESS SOMEWHERE ELSE  :angry:
> ...



Talked to a friend i grew up with that patrols in the hood around mambos and he said they got a call of people burning rubber and property managment complaing about trash being left behind.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 25 2008, 11:34 AM~10024142
> *Talked to a friend i grew up with that patrols in the hood around mambos and he said they got a call of people burning rubber and property managment complaing about trash being left behind.
> *


THAT'S THE SAME CHIT THAT HAPPENED WHEN LOW LOWS STARTED TO COME OUT TO 1960 BY HARDY ON FRIDAYS. ALL THAT BURNING RUBBER AND LITTERING DOES KILL IT. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mother fuckers need to quit being lazy and clean up ya shit..


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

sup sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 25 2008, 09:47 AM~10024215
> *sup sic
> *


whut it be like homie!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 25 2008, 10:34 AM~10024142
> *Talked to a friend i grew up with that patrols in the hood around mambos and he said they got a call of people burning rubber and property managment complaing about trash being left behind.
> *


Thats fucked up. Thats not the lowlows doing the burning rubber thats the bags&bigrims rides and the biker :angry:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

pendejos need to take that shit to a race track!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 25 2008, 11:18 AM~10024389
> *pendejos need to take that shit to a race track!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP MR64WAGON? U JUST WAKING UP YOU LAZY BITCH? :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 11:29 AM~10024466
> *WASSUP MR64WAGON? U JUST WAKING UP YOU LAZY BITCH? :uh:
> *


YOU KNOW I WAKE EARLY TO GO TO WORK


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2008, 11:33 AM~10024509
> *YOU KNOW I WAKE EARLY TO GO TO WORK
> *


YOU GOT JOKES TODAY HUH??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

si


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 25 2008, 12:18 PM~10024389
> *pendejos need to take that shit to a race track!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 24 2008, 11:29 PM~10022579
> *good turn out at the park today... :biggrin:
> *


 wut up bro


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 25 2008, 09:40 AM~10023889
> *I KNOW THIS WAS LAST WEEK BUT FOR EVERYONE WONDERING, THE COP THOUGHT THE SHOCKER WAS HOUSTONE SO HE CALLED IT A GANGSTER STICKER.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: shocker stickers are retarded.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

What up Medusa did you win last night


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 25 2008, 11:39 AM~10025069
> *  wut up bro
> *


nothing much...just recovering from yesterday... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

"Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..."


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up gallo


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 25 2008, 12:39 PM~10025607
> *whats up gallo
> *


 wat up homie, chillin at home homie.....aitn tryin to do shit today,lol


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 12:18 PM~10025390
> *What up Medusa did you win last night
> *


Nah we lost, but I knocked a few bitches around in the process of losing! lOL
This is me and Riot showing off the rink rash bruise I gave her when I knocked her ass down! She's the best girl in our league!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2008, 12:31 PM~10025535
> *"Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..."
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 12:48 PM~10025715
> *Nah we lost, but I knocked a few bitches around in the process of losing! lOL
> This is me and Riot showing off the rink rash bruise I gave her when I knocked her ass down! She's the best girl in our league!
> 
> ...


dam! lol


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 01:48 PM~10025144
> *:uh:    shocker stickers are retarded.
> *


THAT'S NOT WHAT SHE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2008, 12:52 PM~10025753
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 25 2008, 12:53 PM~10025764
> *dam! lol
> *


I got into 2 fights too! Fell in the last 2 minutes of the bout and cracked my tail bone! :biggrin: It's all good though i'm ready for more :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 12:55 PM~10025783
> *I got into 2 fights too! Fell in the last 2 minutes of the bout and cracked my tail bone! :biggrin:  It's all good though i'm ready for more :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 01:55 PM~10025783
> *I got into 2 fights too! Fell in the last 2 minutes of the bout and cracked my tail bone! :biggrin:  It's all good though i'm ready for more :thumbsup:
> *


Like I said white girls are crazy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 01:06 PM~10025850
> *Like I said white girls are crazy!!! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2008, 12:24 PM~10025453
> *nothing much...just recovering from yesterday... :biggrin:
> *


drunk bitch!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 02:06 PM~10025850
> *Like I said white girls are crazy!!! :biggrin:
> *



agreed


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 02:12 PM~10025922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
:cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 01:14 PM~10025933
> *x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 03:12 PM~10025922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, Gallo, Medusa, JUSTDEEZ, RAGALAC, McHam, duceoutdaroof, Bitter Sweet, *G-Bodyman*

WUT UP G-MAN?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 25 2008, 02:19 PM~10025978
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, Gallo, Medusa, JUSTDEEZ, RAGALAC, McHam, duceoutdaroof, Bitter Sweet, G-Bodyman
> 
> ...


What up


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 03:20 PM~10025981
> *What up
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 25 2008, 12:54 PM~10025773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: just like your pinstripes..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

FUCK AIR BAGS THEM MOTHERFUCKA'S FUCK IT UP AT MABO'S LAST NIGHT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 25 2008, 01:49 PM~10026189
> *FUCK AIR BAGS THEM MOTHERFUCKA'S FUCK IT UP AT MAMBO'S LAST NIGHT
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 25 2008, 02:49 PM~10026189
> *FUCK AIR BAGS THEM MOTHERFUCKA'S FUCK IT UP AT MABO'S LAST NIGHT
> *


I seen you rolling tru last night. What part of town do you stay in?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2008, 01:27 PM~10026047
> *
> :biggrin: just like your pinstripes..
> *


lol.. the soon to be ones on ya magnum


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2008, 01:18 PM~10025961
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2008, 02:03 PM~10026312
> *lol.. the soon to be ones on ya magnum
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 02:06 PM~10025850
> *Like I said white girls are crazy!!! :biggrin:
> *


I COULDN'T AGREE WITH YOU MORE :loco:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 02:12 PM~10026377
> *I COULDN'T AGREE WITH YOU MORE :loco:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 03:15 PM~10026392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE DON'T . I ALREADY KNOW HOW THAT SHIT GOES. :nosad: :banghead: hno: :nono: :buttkick: :guns: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 03:15 PM~10026392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i prefer blk and latina girls myself.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 02:18 PM~10026424
> *PLEASE DON'T .  I ALREADY KNOW HOW THAT SHIT GOES. :nosad:  :banghead:  hno:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


Ha ha ha! So what you been up to? Have not talked to you in awhile????


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ UP NICK


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 03:20 PM~10026445
> *Ha ha ha! So what you been up to? Have not talked to you in awhile????
> *


JUST BEEN WORKIN ALOT. AND BUILDING CARS WITH MY FAMILY.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

THATS TIGHT


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 25 2008, 03:21 PM~10026451
> *WUZ UP NICK
> *


IS THIS WAP??? :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 02:22 PM~10026453
> *JUST BEEN WORKIN ALOT. AND BUILDING CARS WITH MY FAMILY.
> *


Thats cool, so you showing at the TE show?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'LL BE THERE AT THE TE SHOW


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 03:24 PM~10026470
> *Thats cool, so you showing at the TE show?
> *


YOU KNOW I'M DOWN. WHEN IS IT??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 03:24 PM~10026468
> *IS THIS WAP??? :biggrin:
> *


YES OR NO??? :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 25 2008, 02:25 PM~10026476
> *I'LL BE THERE AT THE TE SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: So far it looks like this is going to be a good show. We have a lot of pre reg from Dallas clubs so far.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 03:25 PM~10026479
> *YOU KNOW I'M DOWN. WHEN IS IT??
> *


WHITE GIRL!! I ASKED YOU A QUESTION...... :loco:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Feb 25 2008, 02:25 PM~10026479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 02:29 PM~10026504
> *WHITE GIRL!! I ASKED YOU A QUESTION...... :loco:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 03:30 PM~10026514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O M G :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO THAT GUY WAS THAT WAS IN A DARK COLORED NAVIGATOR AT MAMBOS LAST NIGHT?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 02:33 PM~10026531
> *O M G :roflmao:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 03:27 PM~10026491
> *:thumbsup: So far it looks like this is going to be a good show. We have a lot of pre reg from Dallas clubs so far.
> *


got my reg. form and money taken cared of yesterday. :biggrin: just waiting for this show so I can take my car apart to redo it :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2008, 02:44 PM~10026609
> *got my reg. form and money taken cared of yesterday. :biggrin: just waiting for this show so I can take my car apart to redo it :biggrin:
> *


Cool :biggrin: ! Thanks for supporting our show!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 03:35 PM~10026552
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO THAT GUY WAS THAT WAS IN A DARK COLORED NAVIGATOR AT MAMBOS LAST NIGHT?
> *


 :uh: no snitchin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 01:12 PM~10025922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You're only white on the out side. Brown on the inside.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 03:56 PM~10026687
> *Cool :biggrin: ! Thanks for supporting our show!
> *


Gotta support my HLC brothas and sistas :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 25 2008, 03:08 PM~10026760
> *You're only white on the out side.  Brown on the inside.
> *



:biggrin: Funny thing is I have been told that my whole life by people!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2008, 03:09 PM~10026768
> *Gotta support my HLC brothas and sistas  :biggrin:
> *


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 24 2008, 09:18 PM~10021332
> *wuz up with expensive taste doing a dub and donk show and not a lowrider
> *


EXPENSIVE TASTE C.C. IS NOT HAVING A KINGS OF THA STREETZ DUBS & DONKZ CARSHOW.

ANY TIME JOHN & I ARE HAVING A TRUCK OR LOLO CARSHOW. HOLY ROLLERZ IS ARE PROMO NAME & EXPENSIVE TASTE IS ARE CARCLUB WE DONT MIX CARCLUB AND BUSSINESS TOGETHER. WE WELCOME EVERYBODY'S TO THE KINGS OF THA STREETZ DUBS & DONKZ TRUCK & CARSHOW. WE HAVE LOLO CLASS AN ALSO A CAR HOPPPP. IT WILL BE MAY 17 & 18,08. FOR MORE INFO : 281-318-8628 THANKZ & BE BLESS......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2008, 04:29 PM~10026932
> *thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2008, 03:32 PM~10026962
> *
> *


 whats up???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Feb 25 2008, 04:32 PM~10026957
> *EXPENSIVE TASTE C.C. IS NOT HAVING A KINGS OF THA STREETZ DUBS & DONKZ CARSHOW.
> 
> ANY TIME JOHN & I ARE HAVING A TRUCK OR LOLO CARSHOW.  HOLY ROLLERZ IS ARE PROMO NAME & EXPENSIVE TASTE IS ARE CARCLUB WE DONT MIX CARCLUB AND BUSSINESS TOGETHER. WE WELCOME EVERYBODY'S TO THE KINGS OF THA STREETZ DUBS & DONKZ TRUCK & CARSHOW. WE HAVE LOLO CLASS AN ALSO A CAR HOPPPP.  IT WILL BE MAY 17 & 18,08. FOR MORE INFO : 281-318-8628  THANKZ & BE BLESS......
> *


 :uh: I'm never gon get chance to take my car apart...jk...Time to pull out the 26''s on tha 63 :0 jk lolo fo life :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2008, 04:33 PM~10026974
> * whats up???
> *


chillin mayn...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2008, 03:35 PM~10026995
> *:uh: I'm never gon get chance to take my car apart...jk...Time to pull out the 26''s on tha 63  :0 jk lolo fo life  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Feb 25 2008, 02:06 PM~10026329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ill get my dad to do it


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 25 2008, 11:39 AM~10025069
> *  wut up bro
> *


 HEY,,,, GOOF MY EXPENSIVE TASTE CLUB MEMBERS WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKZ & MUCH LOVE FOR THE INVITE .... IS WUZ A GOOD FOR A SUN TAN.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 04:09 PM~10026771
> *:biggrin: Funny thing is I have been told that my whole life by people!
> *


check your PM's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2008, 04:44 PM~10027064
> *i sure do :biggrin:
> ill get my dad to do it
> *


damn..barely met em, and already hittin up for favors.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2008, 03:35 PM~10026995
> *:uh: I'm never gon get chance to take my car apart...jk...Time to pull out the 26''s on tha 63  :0 jk lolo fo life  :biggrin:
> *



I MIGHT DO LOLO'S AND DUBS & DONKZ CARSHOW'S.... BUT HEART IS ALWAYS LOWRIDER LADY 4 LIFE.....I CANT SEE U IN RIDING ON 26"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 03:52 PM~10027126
> *damn..barely met em, and already hittin up for favors.
> *


that ***** owe me


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Feb 25 2008, 03:49 PM~10027102
> *HEY,,,, GOOF MY EXPENSIVE TASTE CLUB MEMBERS WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKZ & MUCH LOVE FOR THE INVITE .... IS WUZ A GOOD FOR A SUN TAN.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the supporting this HLC event..we appreciate it..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 25 2008, 04:00 PM~10027177
> *whats up goofy
> *


wut up my brother...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2008, 04:57 PM~10027150
> *that ***** owe me
> *


THATS RACIST


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahaha... thats me


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WILL BE HAVING A CARWASH
MARCH 1, 08
[email protected] YORK RD
IN THA MC DONALDS PARKING LOT.....ALL CARCLUB'S ARE WECLOME...
FREE HOTDOGS.....WE WOULD LOVE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE......
FOR INFO: 281-318-8628 :yes:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2008, 04:06 PM~10027225
> *hahaha... thats me
> *


You missed a good bout!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Feb 25 2008, 04:55 PM~10027140
> *I MIGHT DO LOLO'S AND DUBS &  DONKZ CARSHOW'S.... BUT HEART IS ALWAYS LOWRIDER LADY 4 LIFE.....I CANT SEE U IN RIDING ON 26"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 04:08 PM~10027246
> *You missed a good bout!
> *


a good what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 25 2008, 04:57 PM~10027150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deezzzzzzzzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 25 2008, 04:00 PM~10027179
> *thanks for the supporting this HLC event..we appreciate it..
> *


lmao, got a tan line where my shades go,lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 04:14 PM~10027276
> *true
> deezzzzzzzzzzz    nutttzzzzzzzzz
> *


naw


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2008, 04:11 PM~10027266
> *a good what?
> *


Roller derby games are called bouts fooooooooool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 05:15 PM~10027292
> *Roller derby games are called bouts fooooooooool
> *


lemme know when ya'll got one on fri or sat..and i'll come thru.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 04:15 PM~10027292
> *Roller derby games are called bouts fooooooooool
> *


daaaaaaam, school em Medusa,lol


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 04:17 PM~10027304
> *lemme know when ya'll got one on fri or sat..and i'll come thru.
> *


All our bouts are on Sundays


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 25 2008, 03:44 PM~10027064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 05:21 PM~10027350
> *All our bouts are on Sundays
> *


 :uh: but thats a holy day.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 04:23 PM~10027363
> *:uh:  but thats a holy day.
> 
> 
> ...


My team is the Devil's Rejects


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 04:25 PM~10027370
> *My team is the Devil's Rejects
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 05:25 PM~10027370
> *My team is the Devil's Rejects
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 04:25 PM~10027380
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 25 2008, 04:19 PM~10027333
> *daaaaaaam, school em Medusa,lol
> *


 :uh: weak....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Feb 25 2008, 04:15 PM~10027292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probaly not


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2008, 05:09 PM~10027687
> *learned something new..
> devil retards
> 
> ...


"Too Good for Hell, Too Hot for Heaven!"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so look like mambos is a thing of the past. meaning its already marked by the cops. i think maybe houston should try cruising. like down westheimer or spencer hwy or something like that. get your tags and insurance up to par and roll out. mambos is coo.. but someone said that the property management complained of trash left behind, well no one to blame but the people who left the shit behind.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 25 2008, 05:09 PM~10027687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cops were there b4 everybody got there...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 06:39 PM~10027922
> *someone said that the property management complained of trash left behind, well no one to blame but the people who left the shit behind.
> *


 :yessad: 

its true...any large group is always going to have the bad with the good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 25 2008, 05:59 PM~10028105
> *:yessad:
> 
> its true...any large group is always going to have the bad with the good
> *


so whats up with the LS....got a spot for it in the driveway...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

any body in htown have any regal bumper fillers,front and back or one of the 2?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 25 2008, 07:16 PM~10028230
> *any body in htown have any regal bumper fillers,front and back or one of the 2?
> *


What year are you looking for?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i say, ya'll acting like soft ******.. just cause do police hastle you.. you act like its over.. i say ya'll shouldn't put up with their b/s.. let em know ya'll aint gonna stand for it.. and aren't gonna just drive off like ya'll skurred. and if needed, have to get nasty about it. :guns: :guns: :guns: 










i'd join ya'll,but i work sundays.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody know a '69-'72 cutty for sale?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 25 2008, 07:30 PM~10028334
> *anybody know a '69-'72 cutty for sale?
> *


i do.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Sylvan beach park is open until 11:00 and unless there is somthing going on at the pavillion it is pretty empty after dark. It could be a good place to hang out Saturday evenings parking for 350 cars. 
*Sylvan Beach - One Sylvan Beach Drive, Key Map 580G (5 acres)
Sylvan Beach Pavilion, Lighted Fishing Pier, Playground Equipment, Picnic Area, Parking for 350. *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 08:19 PM~10028252
> *What year are you looking for?
> *


shit lol. its for 1 of the homies let me get with him and find out.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 07:31 PM~10028342
> *i do.
> *



price/condition/location and we'll be best buddies. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 07:13 PM~10028217
> *so whats up with the LS....got a spot for it in the driveway...
> *


cant do it....but im thinking about slanging the 88s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 25 2008, 07:39 PM~10028415
> *price/condition/location and we'll be best buddies.  :biggrin:
> *


oh, my bad.. didnt read the years right.. 78-80 is what i was thinking of.. 

but heres a 72 in bryan/college station,thats on ebay. bidding seems low, so far,but still about 8 days left. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1972-CUTLAS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 07:43 PM~10028453
> *oh, my bad..  didnt read the years right..  78-80 is what i was thinking of..
> 
> but heres a 72 in bryan/college station,thats on ebay.  bidding seems low, so far,but still about 8 days left.
> ...



man that one should be at least at 50k by now, i think its a scam auction :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 25 2008, 07:47 PM~10028490
> *man that one should be at least at 50k by now, i think its a scam auction :scrutinize:
> *


That car has been on craigslist in Austin or San Antonio for months. I think he was asking about 10k.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 06:28 PM~10028314
> *i say, ya'll acting like soft ******.. just cause do police hastle you..  you act like its over..    i say ya'll shouldn't put up with their b/s..  let em know ya'll aint gonna stand for it..  and aren't gonna  just drive off like ya'll skurred.  and if needed, have to get nasty about it.    :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> i'd join ya'll,but i work sundays.
> *


bitch please it aint that no one is scared of the cops if anything hpd still owes me a glock .45 but chillin on private property is only gonna last so long. if u owned the parking lot would u want a bunch of people hanging out soliciting on your land and leaving it all trashed....i still say we should organize a cruise night. from point a to point b. and lets see some clean ass lowride's driving down the street. put that on a video tape...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 25 2008, 06:42 PM~10028447
> *cant do it....but im thinking about slanging the 88s
> *


let me know. the fish tank is gone this friday i got a deposit on it :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2008, 07:49 PM~10028509
> *That car has been on craigslist in Austin or San Antonio for months. I think he was asking about 10k.
> *



i was jus bein sacrcastic.  looks like it came out of a nelly video or sumthin.


but if anybody knows of one for sale (69-72 kutty) hit me up. got a homie lookin for one.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 07:50 PM~10028520
> *and lets see some clean ass lowride's driving down the street. put that on a video tape...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2008, 07:56 PM~10028569
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2008, 06:56 PM~10028572
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2008, 07:57 PM~10028579
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Feb 25 2008, 07:47 PM~10028490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk your glock. you still owe someone a .25.. but aint saying names. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 07:08 PM~10028685
> *:uh:  naw,cuttyz aint worth a shyt.. regardless of the year.
> fk your glock.  you still owe someone a .25.. but aint saying names.  :uh:
> *


fuck you , that 25 and the motherfucker who let me borrow it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10028520
> *bitch please it aint that no one is scared of the cops if anything hpd still owes me a glock .45 but chillin on private property is only gonna last so long. if u owned the parking lot would u want a bunch of people hanging out soliciting on your land and leaving it all trashed....i still say we should organize a cruise night. from point a to point b.  and lets see some clean ass lowride's driving down the street. put that on a video tape...
> *


i like that about a organize cruise night. from point a to point b, im down i know some ppl that wood be down too


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 08:08 PM~10028685
> *:uh:  naw,cuttyz aint worth a shyt.. regardless of the year.
> *



jus playin homie, that shit is fugly.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Feb 25 2008, 07:11 PM~10028705
> *i like that about a organize cruise night. from point a to point b, im down i know some ppl that wood be down too
> *


as long as the cars and drivers are legit. i think its worth a try.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

big-tymer, wuts the deal, cant find your button pushin pencil?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i say we petition to get wayne dolcefino and blast the cops for harrassment and entrapment like macgregor park


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2008, 06:59 PM~10028596
> *
> :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 07:08 PM~10028685
> *:uh:  naw,cuttyz aint worth a shyt.. regardless of the year.
> fk your glock.  you still owe someone a .25.. but aint saying names.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: OH NO YOU DIDN'T........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 25 2008, 08:10 PM~10028697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already called.. he said fk ya'll.. akins army said same. just FYI


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 07:22 PM~10028789
> *:uh:
> already called.. he said fk ya'll..    akins army said same.  just FYI
> *


hey i just got off the phone with 1988, they want their chain steering wheel back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 25 2008, 08:19 PM~10028771
> *:uh: OH NO YOU DIDN'T........
> *


oh.. cept yours.. that one is pure gangsta.. even though its pink.  

and thanks for getting me address for my honeydip thats locked up, good looking out.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Empire Here.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 08:24 PM~10028808
> *hey i just got off the phone with 1988, they want their chain steering wheel back.
> *


can't have it.. i'm OG like that  think imma get some diamond plate floor mats to go with it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe in gold


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 07:25 PM~10028817
> *oh.. cept yours.. that one is pure gangsta.. even though its pink.
> 
> and thanks for getting me address for my honeydip thats locked up, good looking out.
> *


GOOD ANSWER BUDDY! AND NO PROBLEM ON GETTING YOU THAT ADDRESS! BY THE WAY I'M STILL WAITING ON MY BITCH HAT!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 07:26 PM~10028831
> *  think imma get some diamond plate floor mats to go with it.
> *


wtffff


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Feb 25 2008, 08:34 PM~10028914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here ya go..leave those lil baby guns alone, and get some real hardware.. like us grown folks.  

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=93107436

this is what i been eyeing myself  

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=93196484


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Feb 25 2008, 08:30 PM~10028334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got to ask/clean as hell/Ill tell you if you stop sending me ur poo pics!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 08:19 PM~10028252
> *What year are you looking for?
> *


85 homie or any that will fit it.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 25 2008, 05:01 PM~10027616
> *:uh:  weak....
> *


 :buttkick: lmao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone tell Lonely Star to stop playing with his little rocks and check his PM's.. gracias.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 25 2008, 08:16 PM~10028230
> *any body in htown have any regal bumper fillers,front and back or one of the 2?
> *


i know someone that can make u some and they are out of metal, clean too i seen them my self... need more info let me know!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 25 2008, 09:28 PM~10029503
> *i know someone that can make u some and they are out of metal, clean too i seen them my self... need more info let me know!!!
> *


maybe you should get em to make you a bumper :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 10:30 PM~10029532
> *maybe you should get em to make you a bumper  :roflmao:
> *


i have a bumper fool, what the fuck u talking about!!!wheres u shit at, is it lifted yet.... ?need to bring that shit out already so we can nose them up insted of talkin shit like alway  s!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 07:50 PM~10028520
> *bitch please it aint that no one is scared of the cops if anything hpd still owes me a glock .45 but chillin on private property is only gonna last so long. if u owned the parking lot would u want a bunch of people hanging out soliciting on your land and leaving it all trashed....i still say we should organize a cruise night. from point a to point b.  and lets see some clean ass lowride's driving down the street. put that on a video tape...
> *


*
*

whoa now speilberg


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Feb 25 2008, 05:07 PM~10027236
> *WILL BE HAVING A CARWASH
> MARCH 1, 08
> [email protected] YORK RD
> ...


oh im taking my truck!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10028808
> *hey i just got off the phone with 1988, they want their chain steering wheel back.
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 25 2008, 09:42 PM~10029675
> *:0
> i have a bumper fool, what the fuck u talking about!!!wheres u shit at, is it lifted yet.... ?need to bring that shit out already so we can nose them up insted of talkin shit like alway  s!!
> *


hno:


and i had setbacks lately.. over 5 g's in unexpected bills lately.. but i'm just about back on track..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2008, 08:48 PM~10029727
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the finished copy of the code of lowrider ethics is almost complete. with detailed list of whats hot, and whats not, coming soon brought to you by the N.A.C.L.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2008, 09:08 PM~10029300
> *old lady has one down the street with a fo sale sign too, been wanting to ask... but too lazy :biggrin:
> 
> got to ask/clean as hell/Ill tell you if you stop sending me ur poo pics!
> *



c'mon now, u haven't got one in days foo' :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 25 2008, 10:28 PM~10029503
> *i know someone that can make u some and they are out of metal, clean too i seen them my self... need more info let me know!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
let me get wit my homie and see how he wants to do em..
ill get at ya.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 25 2008, 09:55 PM~10029823
> *:thumbsup:
> let me get wit my homie and see how he wants to do em..
> ill get at ya.
> *


i can make you some cheap. be made of cardboard and bondo though.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 25 2008, 10:53 PM~10029792
> *c'mon now, u haven't got one in days foo'  :cheesy:
> *


what 2 days :uh: enough already!





Ill stop at the old ladys house tomorrow.... she had a 71 rag.... I guess she sold it b/c its gone..... she had 3 70's cuttys at one time..... shes had them all for years too.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 10:50 PM~10029750
> *hno:
> and i had setbacks lately.. over 5 g's in unexpected bills lately..  but i'm just about back on track..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 08:50 PM~10029750
> *hno:
> and i had setbacks lately.. over 5 g's in unexpected bills lately..  but i'm just about back on track..
> *


5g, a real og would bounce back from that in 5 days...stop making excuses.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sunday was beautiful for the HLC 2nd Annual Activity Day.

Pictures are up.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 25 2008, 11:05 PM~10029944
> *Sunday was beautiful for the HLC 2nd Annual Activity Day.
> 
> Pictures are up.
> ...


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 10:05 PM~10029943
> *5g, a XRAY TECH would bounce back from that in 1/2 day....
> *


:uh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 25 2008, 09:10 PM~10029315
> *85 homie or any that will fit it.
> *


Tell him that they need to be a 84,85,86,87
The 81,82,83, are different
there are some on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUICK-GRAND...emZ260208510904


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 25 2008, 06:53 PM~10028539
> *i was jus bein sacrcastic.   looks like it came out of a nelly video or sumthin.
> but if anybody knows of one for sale (69-72 kutty) hit me up.  got a homie lookin for one.
> *



who roger
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE EMPIRE FAMILY









ME AND THE WIFEY

GO TO WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM FOR MORE PICS FROM OUR PARTY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Feb 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10030144
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


WUT UP NENA..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 25 2008, 10:53 PM~10029792
> *c'mon now, u haven't got one in days foo'  :cheesy:
> *


bitch i delete your messages w/o opening them :burn:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 26 2008, 12:06 AM~10030575
> *WUT UP NENA..
> *


 :wave: how are you


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Feb 25 2008, 10:09 PM~10030603
> *:wave: how are you
> *


SCHOOL KICKIN MY AZZ...  ..VERY TIRED..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 10:59 PM~10030498
> *Tell him that they need to be a 84,85,86,87
> The 81,82,83, are different
> there are some on ebay
> ...


This listing () has been removed or is no longer available. Please make sure you entered the right item number. 
If the listing was removed by eBay, consider it canceled. Note: Listings that have ended more than 90 days ago will no longer appear on eBay.
:uh:

nevermind found it.. US $240.00 damn.. i vote for cardboard and bondo.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 26 2008, 12:11 AM~10030617
> *SCHOOL KICKIN MY AZZ...  ..VERY TIRED..
> *


Good means you are workin and thinkin hard at the end it will be worth it keep your head up :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Feb 25 2008, 11:14 PM~10030655
> *Good means you are workin and thinkin hard at the end it will be worth it keep your head up :thumbsup:
> *


schools for suckaz.. just another way for "da man" to put you into your place,and and that place..is a small qubical.. might as well be a jail cell for your soul. least thats way i see it. :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 10:17 PM~10030695
> *schools for suckaz..  just another way for "da man" to put you into your place,and and that place..is a small qubical..  might as well be a jail cell for your soul.  least thats way i see it.  :angry:
> *


theres no qubicals..in the world of welding/qc inspection... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 25 2008, 11:24 PM~10030754
> *theres no qubicals..in the world of welding/qc inspection... :uh:
> *


oh.. nevermind then.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, rug442, mac2lac

sup mike, jesus told me bout a place in da flea market that had da 175 75s, i went and got me a set, they said they can get more, my cuz is gonna get em a set, let me know if ya want any....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

i paid $260 out da door....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 25 2008, 11:38 PM~10030890
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, rug442, mac2lac
> 
> ...



 ....i'll hit you up......thanks homie......i hustled them fools a while back and walked out at $200 a set..... :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 25 2008, 07:30 PM~10028334
> *anybody know a '69-'72 cutty for sale?
> *


how much do u wont to pay?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2008, 10:56 PM~10029840
> *i can make you some cheap.  be made of cardboard and bondo though.
> *


 :uh: 
:twak: :twak: 
:roflmao:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 07:50 PM~10028520
> *bitch please it aint that no one is scared of the cops if anything hpd still owes me a glock .45 but chillin on private property is only gonna last so long. if u owned the parking lot would u want a bunch of people hanging out soliciting on your land and leaving it all trashed....i still say we should organize a cruise night. from point a to point b.  and lets see some clean ass lowride's driving down the street. put that on a video tape...
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2008, 12:28 AM~10031402
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 26 2008, 12:37 AM~10031484
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Feb 26 2008, 12:34 AM~10031456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


copy cats


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 26 2008, 12:41 AM~10031512
> *copy cats
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Feb 26 2008, 12:39 AM~10031498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Feb 26 2008, 12:39 AM~10030903
> *i paid $260 out da door....
> *


where is this place at? more info thanks :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 26 2008, 07:26 AM~10032556
> *where is this place at? more info thanks :biggrin:
> *


austin flea market


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10028520
> *bitch please it aint that no one is scared of the cops if anything hpd still owes me a glock .45 but chillin on private property is only gonna last so long. if u owned the parking lot would u want a bunch of people hanging out soliciting on your land and leaving it all trashed....i still say we should organize a cruise night. from point a to point b.  and lets see some clean ass lowride's driving down the street. put that on a video tape...
> *


 :thumbsup: That would be cool . I vote westheimer . After Richmond died out we used to hang out on westheimer and fountainview. It used to get pack but the baggers and racers fuck it up. i think westheimer would be a cool street to cruise . its wide and smoth.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 26 2008, 09:44 AM~10032786
> *:thumbsup: That would be cool . I vote westheimer . After Richmond died out we used to hang out on westheimer and fountainview. It used to get pack but the baggers and racers fuck it up. i think westheimer would be a cool street to cruise . its wide and smoth.*


More cars less chance of being jacked up by hpd... they have rice rockets and racers to deal with too.... :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 07:58 AM~10032852
> *More cars less chance of being jacked up by hpd... they have rice rockets and racers to deal with too....  :cheesy:
> *


youre right :biggrin: lets get something started here withe boy. I know most of people from my side of town are down. saturday Nights would cool. .


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

whats ragalac did you get tha caddy running right?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 26 2008, 10:05 AM~10032875
> *youre right :biggrin: lets get something started here withe boy. I know most of people from my side of town are down. saturday Nights would cool. .
> *


Galleria to Hwy 6? :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 25 2008, 10:11 PM~10030617
> *SCHOOL KICKIN MY AZZ...  ..VERY TIRED..
> *


It will all be worth it at the end. You got a family to support so drink lots of Red Bull and keep on going.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 08:07 AM~10032886
> *Galleria  to Hwy 6? :biggrin:
> *


Yep Anywhere on westheimer is cool . plus is a busy street.  i Know i can get some people for this saturday comming up . Just let me know who is down and where to meet and what time :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 26 2008, 08:06 AM~10032877
> *whats ragalac did you get tha caddy running right?
> *


sup homie na i been lazy and just moved in to new house so really havent had time ima try and squezze it in this weekend.......thanks for da hookup bro


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 10:37 AM~10033007
> *sup homie na i been lazy and just moved in to new house so really havent had time ima try and squezze it in this weekend.......thanks for da hookup bro
> *


you still on tha 44?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 08:38 AM~10033017
> *you still on tha 44?
> *


na im out in white people ville over in klein...louetta n spring stuebner...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 10:39 AM~10033020
> *na im out in white people ville over in klein...louetta n spring stuebner...
> *


movin on up aye.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 26 2008, 08:07 AM~10032887
> *It will all be worth it at the end.  You got a family to support so drink lots of Red Bull and keep on going.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 26 2008, 09:44 AM~10032786
> *:thumbsup: That would be cool . I vote westheimer . After Richmond died out we used to hang out on westheimer and fountainview. It used to get pack but the baggers and racers fuck it up. i think westheimer would be a cool street to cruise . its wide and smoth.
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE FUN :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 08:44 AM~10033043
> *movin on up aye.......... :biggrin:
> *


somethn like dat...........tryin to tryin to...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 25 2008, 11:39 PM~10031498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 10:52 AM~10033073
> *somethn like dat...........tryin to tryin to...
> *


just keep on ya grind


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 08:56 AM~10033093
> *just keep on ya grind
> *


AWREADY! :biggrin:


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

wat it dew peeps....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our very own MEDUSA doing her rollerderby thing and being a naughty derby girl getting put in time out.








:cheesy:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 26 2008, 09:43 AM~10033368
> *Our very own MEDUSA doing her rollerderby thing and being a naughty derby girl getting put in time out.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what happens when you fight! Lol and by the way THANK YOU for going to my bout again! It means alot having you there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 26 2008, 10:43 AM~10033368
> *Our very own MEDUSA doing her rollerderby thing and being a naughty derby girl getting put in time out.
> 
> 
> ...


See I told you that WHITE GIRLS are CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2008, 11:33 PM~10031451
> *
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 09:58 AM~10033465
> *See I told you that WHITE GIRLS are CRAZY :biggrin:
> *


Yeah we are :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Feb 26 2008, 11:30 AM~10034030
> *:wave:
> *


wut up chica...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 26 2008, 11:34 AM~10034054
> *wut up chica...
> *


WAT UP GOOF TROOP???????????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 11:49 AM~10034131
> *WAT UP GOOF TROOP???????????
> *


wut up my nig..wuts going down in the nawf?.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 26 2008, 11:50 AM~10034137
> *wut up my nig..wuts going down in the nawf?.. :biggrin:
> *


A WHOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEE LOTTA NOTHIN SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY YA DIG??? WAS UP WIT U????READY TO MAKE THE CAVALIER A HOPPER???????? :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 01:52 PM~10034157
> *A WHOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEE LOTTA NOTHIN SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY YA DIG??? WAS UP WIT U????READY TO MAKE THE CAVALIER A HOPPER???????? :biggrin: LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 02:07 PM~10034235
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: FUCK AINT THIS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!! THE ROCKETS WERE SUPER HOT RIGHT NOW......AND FUCKIN KUNG POW YOA MING IS OUT FOR THE SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT SOME FUCKIN LUCK!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 26 2008, 01:11 PM~10034259
> *:0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:

whats goin on juan? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 01:12 PM~10034266
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: FUCK AINT THIS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!! THE ROCKETS WERE SUPER HOT RIGHT NOW......AND FUCKIN KUNG POW YOA MING IS OUT FOR THE SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT SOME FUCKIN LUCK!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


what?!?!!?? are you for real?? that sucks. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 02:12 PM~10034266
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: FUCK AINT THIS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!! THE ROCKETS WERE SUPER HOT RIGHT NOW......AND FUCKIN KUNG POW YOA MING IS OUT FOR THE SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT SOME FUCKIN LUCK!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


sux!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I need a beer!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 02:15 PM~10034284
> *:wave:
> 
> whats goin on juan? :cheesy:
> *


Naranjas! Just working :uh:


----------



## regalating (Jan 25, 2008)

wats good peeps


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 12:16 PM~10034288
> *what?!?!!?? are you for real?? that sucks. :angry:
> *


YEAP HE GOTA STRESS FRACTURE IN HIS LEFT FOOT......SO HE GOTA GET SURGERY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 01:12 PM~10034266
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: FUCK AINT THIS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!! THE ROCKETS WERE SUPER HOT RIGHT NOW......AND FUCKIN KUNG POW YOA MING IS OUT FOR THE SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT SOME FUCKIN LUCK!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



bad sushi...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 12:18 PM~10034297
> *I need a beer!
> *


WORKIN SO HARD U NEED A BEER HU?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalating+Feb 26 2008, 12:19 PM~10034305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA MOTHERFUCKERS NEEDS TO DRINK MILK AND QUIT EATING ALL DAT WHITE RICE!!!!!! SEEMS LIKE FOR THE LAST 3 SEASONS HES HAD A MAJOR INJURY!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 02:21 PM~10034314
> *WORKIN SO HARD U NEED A BEER HU?
> *


bad new makes me want a beer.... Ill have to wait till friday.... I dont drink during the week


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 01:18 PM~10034297
> *I need a beer!
> *


yyyeeeessss!!!!! :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 26 2008, 01:19 PM~10034304
> *Naranjas! Just working  :uh:
> *


on layitlow?? that must mean youre only workin on your post count. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 12:22 PM~10034319
> *bad new makes me want a beer.... Ill have to wait till friday.... I dont drink during the week
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH I C I C.........

FUCK DAT IM FUCKIN PISSED!!!!!! FUCKIN YAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 01:19 PM~10034306
> *YEAP HE GOTA STRESS FRACTURE IN HIS LEFT FOOT......SO HE GOTA GET SURGERY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


man that sucks. yao and tmac were playin fkin good together too. 

landry been doin good tho. battier been improving too.

when bobby came out on sun he seemed to do alright with the team.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 02:23 PM~10034325
> *on layitlow?? that must mean youre only workin on your post count. :biggrin:
> *


Well I sit infront of a computer all day. Might as well... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i was lmao when i seen the video when tmac and bobby went at it on the court. :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 26 2008, 12:26 PM~10034339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AINT SEE THAT WAT HAPPENED??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 26 2008, 01:28 PM~10034347
> *Well I sit infront of a computer all day. Might as well... :biggrin:
> *


ditto!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 01:29 PM~10034363
> *YEA THEM FUCKERS WERE JUST STARTIN TO CLICK WIT THE NEW OFFENSE AND NOW THIS FUCKS IT ALL UP!!
> 
> I AINT SEE THAT WAT HAPPENED??
> *


it was when he was with orlando.

lemme see if i can find a clip online....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 01:29 PM~10034363
> *YEA THEM FUCKERS WERE JUST STARTIN TO CLICK WIT THE NEW OFFENSE AND NOW THIS FUCKS IT ALL UP!!
> 
> I AINT SEE THAT WAT HAPPENED??
> *


http://halfcourtheave.com/2008/02/24/bobby...-mcgrady-fight/


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 12:40 PM~10034441
> *http://halfcourtheave.com/2008/02/24/bobby...-mcgrady-fight/
> *


LOL AND ITS BOBBY NOT BARRY HNY.........LOL LOOKS LIKE TMAC GOT HIS ASS HANDLED :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

SUP FUKRS LONG TiME NO TALK :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 01:45 PM~10034472
> *LOL AND ITS BOBBY NOT BARRY HNY.........LOL LOOKS LIKE TMAC GOT HIS ASS HANDLED :0
> *


hahahha!! 

my bad.... :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Feb 26 2008, 01:51 PM~10034515
> *SUP FUKRS LONG TiME NO TALK  :biggrin:
> *


Whatz up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Feb 26 2008, 01:51 PM~10034515
> *SUP FUKRS LONG TiME NO TALK  :biggrin:
> *


you went black? looks good.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 03:23 PM~10034741
> *you went black? looks good.
> *


I have to agree!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 01:22 PM~10034739
> *Whatz up
> *


sup


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 02:24 PM~10034749
> *I have to agree!
> *


copy cat. :uh: 

LOL


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Feb 26 2008, 02:27 PM~10034770
> *sup
> *


What made you go black?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 03:29 PM~10034774
> *copy cat. :uh:
> 
> LOL
> *


you should know I like dark hair..... look at my girl  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 02:31 PM~10034790
> *you should know I like dark hair..... look at my girl   :biggrin:
> *


true...shes pretty.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 01:31 PM~10034788
> *What made you go black?
> *


im in a thinking process of what color my hair should be...so i dunno...

this might take some getting used to..








[/IMG]


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

anybody gonna be at cook-off this week?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Feb 26 2008, 02:37 PM~10034836
> *im in a thinking process of what color my hair should be...so i dunno...
> 
> this might take some getting used to..
> ...


It looks good on you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 02:37 PM~10034839
> *anybody gonna be at cook-off this week?
> *


i been tryin to get tickets from my vendor. so far no luck.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 02:40 PM~10034851
> *i been tryin to get tickets from my vendor. so far no luck.
> *



I gotcha if you dont mind listening to country and kicking w a bunch of white folks.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 26 2008, 03:35 PM~10034816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna go too! :cheesy:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

TALK TO YA GUYS LATER..GOTZ TO GO TO CLASS ..TAKE CARE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 26 2008, 12:52 PM~10034157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i said red, not black..but still alot better


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 01:56 PM~10034955
> *groupie actin *****
> i said red, not black..but still alot better
> *


U STILL FAT.......SO SHUP


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 25 2008, 11:02 PM~10030532
> *who roger
> :thumbsdown:
> *



mind ya bidnizz girlfriend :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Hispanic group calls for boycott of Houston Rodeo


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/5571677.html



crybabies


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 02:42 PM~10034862
> *I gotcha if you dont mind listening to country and kicking w a bunch of white folks.
> *


 :cheesy: which tent are yall gonna be in?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 26 2008, 03:00 PM~10034992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

what fool??? :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 03:19 PM~10035151
> *:uh:
> someone tell them tejanos dead.  they don't seem to get it.
> :0
> *



I'm down with some little joe.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't listen to, nor did i ever listen to none of that mojo shyt.. never wore the boots or the huge belt buckles. thats for mojo's and wannabe mojo's.. 

and by the way wannabe mojo's..were those who dressed in nut huggers and cowboy hats only to weddings and quencineras etc etc.. real mojo's wear that shyt everywhere.. grocery store, car wash, work, tequeria.. etc etc etc.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

WHATS UP LA NENA?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: gmoney_94590, lifestyle4life, NoCaddyLikeMine, Medusa, Mr.Teardrop, bigj81, BIG JAY, La_Nena

:uh: 
DAMN U'S A LYING ASS *****!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

I aint no mojo but I play the part once a year for the rodeo....damn Tejano music brings back some good memories....anyone remember club Zazz on richmond........GOOD OL TIMES!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Feb 26 2008, 02:27 PM~10034770
> *sup
> *



heeeeey whos the hot goth chick?!?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 02:41 PM~10035369
> *i don't listen to, nor did i ever listen to none of that mojo shyt..  never wore the boots or the huge belt buckles.    thats for mojo's and wannabe mojo's..
> 
> and by the way wannabe mojo's..were those who dressed in nut huggers and cowboy hats only to weddings and quencineras etc etc..  real mojo's wear that shyt everywhere.. grocery store, car wash, work, tequeria..  etc etc etc.
> *



NO SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND WHERE DA FUCK THEY POSE TO MAKE SOME NUTHUGGERS DAT BIG FOR YO ASS??????????? OUT OF A WRANGLER AIR BALLOON?????????????? :uh: 

AND U KNOW FAT PEOPLE CANT WERE BELT BUCKLES......THAT SHIT BE ALL UP IN YO BELLYBUTTON N SHIT...........OL FUPA HAVIN ASS *****


FATTER
UPPER
PUSSY
AREA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 02:37 PM~10034839
> *anybody gonna be at cook-off this week?
> *


Going this Friday to the Rodeo thingy...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 03:41 PM~10035369
> *i don't listen to, nor did i ever listen to none of that mojo shyt..  never wore the boots or the huge belt buckles.    thats for mojo's and wannabe mojo's..
> 
> and by the way wannabe mojo's..were those who dressed in nut huggers and cowboy hats only to weddings and quencineras etc etc..  real mojo's wear that shyt everywhere.. grocery store, car wash, work, tequeria..  etc etc etc.
> *


HATER! :uh: 

shit im ready for POP to start!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 02:52 PM~10035448
> *HATER! :uh:
> 
> shit im ready for POP to start!! :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YEA...........IT BE A WHOLE BUNCHA DRUNK ASS FEMALES UP THERE..............FOR EXAMPLE...........HNY......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 03:52 PM~10035448
> *HATER! :uh:
> 
> shit im ready for POP to start!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 03:51 PM~10035443
> *NO SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND WHERE DA FUCK THEY POSE TO MAKE SOME NUTHUGGERS DAT BIG FOR YO ASS??????????? OUT OF A WRANGLER AIR BALLOON?????????????? :uh:
> 
> AND U KNOW FAT PEOPLE CANT WERE BELT BUCKLES......THAT SHIT BE ALL UP IN YO BELLYBUTTON N SHIT...........OL FUPA HAVIN ASS *****
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 03:55 PM~10035463
> *FUCK YEA...........IT BE A WHOLE BUNCHA DRUNK ASS FEMALES UP THERE..............FOR EXAMPLE...........HNY......... :biggrin:
> *


awready! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 03:52 PM~10035448
> *HATER! :uh:
> 
> shit im ready for POP to start!! :biggrin:
> *



If anything them tejanos need to quit crying about shit...."we werent invited....enough effort wasnt made to include us" WTF like Rodeo dont happen here every year or what....invite yo muthafukkin self!! No...they want some ass kissing and a red carpet..."oh please oh please mr tejano representative speaking on behalf of the entire latino community....bring your sombreros and shit stompers to our event." :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 03:51 PM~10035443
> *NO SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND WHERE DA FUCK THEY POSE TO MAKE SOME NUTHUGGERS DAT BIG FOR YO ASS??????????? OUT OF A WRANGLER AIR BALLOON?????????????? :uh:
> 
> AND U KNOW FAT PEOPLE CANT WERE BELT BUCKLES......THAT SHIT BE ALL UP IN YO BELLYBUTTON N SHIT...........OL FUPA HAVIN ASS *****
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fool said 'FUPA'


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dont even much care for the event, however now just to oppose los llorones, I might just attend. 

No boots, buckle or hat though. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 26 2008, 04:00 PM~10035493
> *If anything them tejanos need to quit crying about shit...."we werent invited....enough effort wasnt made to include us"  WTF like Rodeo dont happen here every year or what....invite yo muthafukkin self!!  No...they want some ass kissing and a red carpet..."oh please oh please mr tejano representative speaking on behalf of the entire latino community....bring your sombreros and shit stompers to our event."  :uh:
> *


really dont matter whos complaing bout what. way i see it is if i wanna go somewhere ill go. dont matter whos pissy bout what. 

and i will be at the rodeo this year too.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 26 2008, 04:03 PM~10035506
> *I dont even much care for the event, however now just to oppose los llorenes, I might just attend.
> 
> No boots, buckle or hat though. :biggrin:
> *


Sup dual I tried to email you but it keeps getting rejected...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 02:59 PM~10035488
> *awready!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


PINCHE PEDA !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 04:04 PM~10035517
> *Sup dual I tried to email you but it keeps getting rejected...
> *


MY servers SMTP was acting up yesterday....It is working now though. I was finally able to send and receive messages...one of the drawbacks of using your websites email.... [email protected] you can always email me at a backup [email protected]


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 04:04 PM~10035515
> *really dont matter whos complaing bout what. way i see it is if i wanna go somewhere ill go. dont matter whos pissy bout what.
> 
> and i will be at the rodeo this year too.
> *



who you going to see?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 01:37 PM~10034839
> *anybody gonna be at cook-off this week?
> *


Only if I get free tickets.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 04:07 PM~10035540
> *PINCHE PEDA !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea...so. :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 02:48 PM~10035421
> *I aint no mojo but I play the part once a year for the rodeo....damn Tejano music brings back some good memories....anyone remember club Zazz on richmond........GOOD OL TIMES!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 26 2008, 04:07 PM~10035541
> *MY servers SMTP was acting up yesterday....It is working now though.  I was finally able to send and receive messages...one of the drawbacks of using your websites email.... [email protected]  you can always email me at a backup [email protected]
> *


check you hotmail account.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 03:10 PM~10035563
> *yea...so.  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


DATS A GOOD THING......NOTA BAD THINg!!!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 26 2008, 04:10 PM~10035558
> *Only if I get free tickets.
> *



you know I gotcha....what day can you make it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 04:08 PM~10035544
> *who you going to see?
> *


i got free tickets for tejano day. i like duelo. :happysad:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 03:14 PM~10035589
> *you know I gotcha....what day can you make it?
> *


Auh.............every day


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

yo


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 04:14 PM~10035592
> *i got free tickets for tejano day. i like duelo. :happysad:
> *


I dont mind playing the part once a year cause a benefit to being on the rodeo committiee is I can get in any show including sold out concerts FREE.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Leaving work but call me later.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 04:13 PM~10035580
> *DATS A GOOD THING......NOTA BAD THINg!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

you used to hit up POP?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 26 2008, 04:16 PM~10035603
> *Auh.............every day
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 03:18 PM~10035621
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> you used to hit up POP?
> *


 :uh: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 04:18 PM~10035616
> *I dont mind playing the part once a year cause a benefit to being on the rodeo committiee is I can get in any show including sold out concerts FREE.
> *


thats cool.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 26 2008, 04:18 PM~10035618
> *Leaving work but call me later.
> *


I'll just see you later when I stop by for dinner


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 04:12 PM~10035575
> *check you hotmail account.
> *


ok check yo email.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 04:19 PM~10035633
> *:uh:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


  

shits tite. esp if the weather is jus right...which doesnt happen alot in houston.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 11:52 AM~10034157
> *A WHOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEE LOTTA NOTHIN SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY YA DIG??? WAS UP WIT U????READY TO MAKE THE CAVALIER A HOPPER???????? :biggrin: LOL
> *


 :biggrin: ..hell naw..that was tried 12 yrs ago by serverio from players pride..with his purple cavalier..well it was a dancer... :biggrin: 4 pumps and back seat full of batteries


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 26 2008, 07:44 AM~10032786
> *:thumbsup: That would be cool . I vote westheimer . After Richmond died out we used to hang out on westheimer and fountainview. It used to get pack but the baggers and racers fuck it up. i think westheimer would be a cool street to cruise . its wide and smoth.
> *


back in the 90s i used to wonder why people would cruise richmond instead of westheimer. westheimer is smoother and a better street to ride on lifted...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk that goofy.. stand your cav on its bumper..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 04:31 PM~10035736
> *back in the 90s i used to wonder why people would cruise richmond instead of westheimer.  westheimer is smoother and a better street to ride on lifted...
> *


 :uh: ...cause of the rice :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 04:31 PM~10035736
> *back in the 90s i used to wonder why people would cruise richmond instead of westheimer.  westheimer is smoother and a better street to ride on lifted...
> *


cus the bars and clubs were on richmond.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well im gonna take the 64 down westheimer saturday nite. join me if u want. if not im still going.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coach, take the duece out there. lets ride out...

slim take the fire chief


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dave dust off the mini and wax up the ultra hott sticker!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 04:41 PM~10035844
> *dave dust off the mini and wax up the ultra hott sticker!
> *


 :0 :yes: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 04:41 PM~10035844
> *dave dust off the mini and wax up the ultra hott sticker!
> *


 mayne, i had one on my 197something datsun, back in days, like 89 i believe it was.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 04:40 PM~10035829
> *coach, take the duece out there. lets ride out...
> 
> slim take the fire chief
> *


COOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp i would say take the 68, but...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 08:39 AM~10033020
> *na im out in white people ville over in klein...louetta n spring stuebner...
> *



i guess you not down the street anymore


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 01:37 PM~10034839
> *anybody gonna be at cook-off this week?
> *



i'm think of going thrus wont be able to go friday or sat :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 04:44 PM~10035883
> *big pimp i would say take the 68, but...
> *


 :uh: you got point though, until i do it right, i aint doing it at all.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 03:50 PM~10035919
> *:uh:    you got point though, until i do it right, i aint doing it at all.
> *


that is one of the chapters in the book i just finished writing..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 04:52 PM~10035933
> *that is one of the chapters in the book i just finished writing..
> *


so, did you want me to make that run in your truck this weekend? if so i gotta make sure the goods are avail.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 03:53 PM~10035944
> *so, did you want me to make that run in your truck this weekend? if so i gotta make sure the goods are avail.
> *


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 02:48 PM~10035421
> *I aint no mojo but I play the part once a year for the rodeo....damn Tejano music brings back some good memories....anyone remember club Zazz on richmond........GOOD OL TIMES!
> *


*X2*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 04:56 PM~10035960
> *X2
> *



you were too young for zazz doodoo head :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 03:41 PM~10035844
> *dave dust off the mini and wax up the ultra hott sticker!
> *



what you riding to westhiemer? the rustang with the them duct taped hoses


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 05:03 PM~10036020
> *what you riding to westhiemer? the rustang with the them duct taped hoses
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 03:59 PM~10035977
> *you were too young for zazz doodoo head :uh:
> *



i had connections beessch


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 05:03 PM~10036020
> *what you riding to westhiemer? the rustang with the them duct taped hoses
> *



:uh: come stronger than that chunkybutt.


there not taped anymore estupit.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 05:07 PM~10036047
> *i had connections beessch
> *



the only connection you have is your hand to a hotdog :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 04:08 PM~10036059
> *the only connection you have is your hand to a hotdog :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

By Jessica WilleyHOUSTON (KTRK) -- Local parents armed their child with a tape recorder and sent the youngster off to class. They say they did it to help her, but what was recorded has them demanding action from HISD. 
At home, four-year-old Megan is like any little girl her age. She likes to play and loves her kitten, Jiminy. It's what was happening at school at Memorial Elementary that has had her parents puzzled. 
"She's been having behavioral problems in class," said Diana Mijares. "The behavioral problems that were described are not things she does at home."
So after months of wondering why, Diana and Oscar Mijares spent 50 bucks on a digital recorder, put it in Megan's backpack, turned it on and sent it to school. The following is just a sampling of what they heard. 
Story continues belowAdvertisement"Nobody are you good for. You're just a bad kid. When are you going to be a good kid? Do you think any other class acts like this? No. You're just mean to your teacher and I'm going to be mean to you, too. Everybody understand that? You're mean to me so I get to be mean to you."
"Ya'll are just stupid kids. I swear to God"
"I was just in shock," said Oscar Mijares. "I couldn't believe it."
The couple was stunned. This was a veteran teacher talking to 4 and 5-year-olds and sometimes singling them out. 
"You don't hang out in the hall, Camille, and you don't act stupid," the tape continued. 
They took the recording to the principal who in a statement to us called the comments, "Reprehensible and totally unacceptable." He writes he immediately removed the teacher from the classroom and reassigned her as the investigation continues. 
But Megan's parents say the district has an obligation to keep this from continuing. 
"I really don't think she shouldn't be teaching anymore," said Diana. 
Megan's parents don't think this was an isolated incident. They believe their daughter's behavioral problems are in part because of the way the teacher speaks to her. We are not naming that teacher because this is all still being investigated. She did not respond to my request for comment. 


my neice, and 2 of my 2nd cousins go to the school,and have this same teacher, and one of them was slapped in the mouth by this teacher.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 04:07 PM~10036051
> *:uh:  come stronger than that chunkybutt.
> there not taped anymore estupit.
> *



u asking for an asskicking you better watch yourself...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 05:12 PM~10036087
> *u asking for an asskicking you better watch yourself...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i already told you, i can run. you can't.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 05:10 PM~10036074
> *By Jessica WilleyHOUSTON (KTRK) -- Local parents armed their child with a tape recorder and sent the youngster off to class. They say they did it to help her, but what was recorded has them demanding action from HISD.
> At home, four-year-old Megan is like any little girl her age. She likes to play and loves her kitten, Jiminy. It's what was happening at school at Memorial Elementary that has had her parents puzzled.
> "She's been having behavioral problems in class," said Diana Mijares. "The behavioral problems that were described are not things she does at home."
> ...


my old man woulda said.. what'd you do to get slapped..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 04:10 PM~10036074
> *By Jessica WilleyHOUSTON (KTRK) -- Local parents armed their child with a tape recorder and sent the youngster off to class. They say they did it to help her, but what was recorded has them demanding action from HISD.
> At home, four-year-old Megan is like any little girl her age. She likes to play and loves her kitten, Jiminy. It's what was happening at school at Memorial Elementary that has had her parents puzzled.
> "She's been having behavioral problems in class," said Diana Mijares. "The behavioral problems that were described are not things she does at home."
> ...


 I SEEN THIS SHIT ON THE NEWS LAST NIGHT.....I WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO CONTROLL MYSELF FROM GOING UP THERE AND KICKING THAT TEACHERS ASS! MY DAUGHTERS TEACHER SMACKED HER ON THE HEAD AND WHEN I WENT UP THERE SHE HAD ALREADY LEFT. SCHOOL DIDN'T DO SHIT ABOUT IT. TEACHER CALLED ME AND I TOLD HER IF SHE TOUCHED MY DAUGHTER EVER AGAIN I WOULD BE UP AT THAT SCHOOL SMACKING THE SHIT OUT OF HER! UGH I'M MAD AGAIN!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sometimes the litte motherfuckers need to get smacked around to keep them inline.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 04:15 PM~10036108
> *my old man woulda said.. what'd you do to get slapped..
> *



u don have one member


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 26 2008, 05:18 PM~10036142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not no more.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 04:13 PM~10036099
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i already told you, i can run.  you can't.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 04:18 PM~10036142
> *sometimes the litte motherfuckers need to get smacked around to keep them inline.
> *


x2 but the parent should the one doing the smaking


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i remember old days of getting paddled in school. mayne, that shyt use to sting. think they should do that again, straighten then some of these lil ****** out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 05:26 PM~10036214
> *x2 but the parent should the one doing the smaking
> *


naw.. when it aint ur own kid, you put a little more follow thru on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 04:26 PM~10036214
> *x2 but the parent should the one doing the smaking
> *


man i go to several juvenile and adolescent psych and mental hospitals and this shit is ridiculous. u got kids from 5 up to 16 and 17 who are in there, with disorders like ADD, post traumatic stress disorder and all other kind of bullshit. fucking punk kids just need to get smacked around or get their ass whooped and stop waisting tax payers money. mostly rich white people who catch their kids with a joint in the drawer and they get all worried and put their kid in a institution :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 04:33 PM~10036287
> *man i go to several juvenile and adolescent psych and mental hospitals and this shit is ridiculous.  u got kids from 5 up to 16 and 17 who are in there, with disorders like ADD, post traumatic stress disorder and all other kind of bullshit.  fucking punk kids just need to get smacked around or get their ass whooped and stop waisting tax payers money.  mostly rich white people who catch their kids with a joint in the drawer and they get all worried and put their kid in a institution  :uh:  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 04:26 PM~10036215
> *i remember old days of getting paddled in school.  mayne, that shyt use to sting.    think they should do that again, straighten then some of these lil ****** out.
> *



that must have been one big ass of a paddle


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Heard bout that teacher this morn. Sounds like that lady don't need to be teaching anymore. 

Hey Dave when that happened to your neice what did the school do bout it?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 05:47 PM~10036420
> *that must have been one big ass of a paddle
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 04:49 PM~10036432
> *Heard bout that teacher this morn. Sounds like that lady don't need to be teaching anymore.
> 
> Hey Dave when that happened to your neice what did the school do bout it?
> *


if i got paid 35k a year to fuck with them rugrats id probably talk crazy to them too.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2008, 04:49 PM~10036432
> *Heard bout that teacher this morn. Sounds like that lady don't need to be teaching anymore.
> 
> Hey Dave when that happened to your neice what did the school do bout it?
> *



damn this story is going to on GMA tomorrow. 

It was my cousin's son the got salpped about a month ago. She was suspended for a day. They complained and an investingation was opened. It was about to be close b/c it was the teachers word against the 4yrs , the rest of the pre-k class, but now they keep it open in light of new evidence  

Maybe my kim folks are making her carzy...my niece and 2 cousin are in the same class.. :biggrin: but seriously my now 16yr old nephew had her in pre-k and he said she was very abusive verbally


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 26 2008, 05:47 PM~10036420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: you soft. sounds to me like, these parents worried about how their kids were actin to piss off that teacher in first place, which should be first question.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 06:04 PM~10036586
> *damn this story is going to on GMA tomorrow.
> 
> It was my cousin son the got salpped about a month ago the was suspended for a day  they complained and an investingation was open and it was about to be close b/c it was the teachers word against the 4yrs and the rest of the pre-k class, but now they keep it open in light of new evidence
> ...



dammmm that shit is full of grammatical errors mr. at&t :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 04:19 PM~10035151
> *:uh:
> someone tell them tejanos dead.  they don't seem to get it.
> :0
> *


no shit. died in '95


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 06:08 PM~10036059
> *the only connection you have is your hand to a hotdog :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 05:06 PM~10036599
> *dammmm that shit is full of grammatical errors mr. at&t  :uh:
> *



stfu you and your jailhouse education


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 26 2008, 05:06 PM~10036599


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kids got it too easy now adays, need to take the titty out their mouth,and put the foot in their ass.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 03:38 PM~10035811
> *well im gonna take the 64 down westheimer saturday nite.  join me if u want.  if not im still going.
> *


ill be there around what time and where let me know so that i can pass the word around :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 06:10 PM~10036633
> *stfu you and your jailhouse education
> *



i got ur jailhouse puto, i'm gonna make you cry like i did marcus :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 05:17 PM~10036687
> *kids got it too easy now adays, need to take the titty out their mouth,and put the foot in their ass.
> *


get some shit on your toes numsayn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 26 2008, 05:20 PM~10036712
> *ill be there around what time and where let me know so that i can pass the word around :biggrin:
> *


im gonna be there around 8p. probably fountain view and westheimer or something like that.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 06:30 PM~10036810
> *im gonna be there around 8p. probably fountain view and westheimer or something like that.
> *


why not just creep around high skoo's around quitting time.. use to score buncha honeys like that back in da days.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 05:57 PM~10037037
> *why not just creep around high skoo's around quitting time..  use to score buncha honeys like that back in da days.
> *


lets go


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 06:59 PM~10037055
> *lets go
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 05:30 PM~10036810
> *im gonna be there around 8p. probably fountain view and westheimer or something like that.
> *


5 to 10 mins from my house......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 06:26 PM~10036215
> *i remember old days of getting paddled in school.  mayne, that shyt use to sting.    think they should do that again, straighten then some of these lil ****** out.
> *


***** i bet both the principle and the assistant principle had to whoop all that ass at the same time :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 04:10 PM~10036074
> *
> my neice, and 2 of my 2nd cousins go to the school,and have this same teacher, and one of them was slapped in the mouth by this teacher.
> *


 man fucked up..... law says dont touch em, so dats its. if the parents decide to do it. thats the parents but to have a teacher try to parent sumone elses kid...... :uh: fuckin people on power trips


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Homer Pimpson, rug442
Whatz up :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 26 2008, 09:05 PM~10037563
> *:0
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10037920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good
:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 03:44 PM~10035885
> *i guess you not down the street anymore
> *


Na got da fuck up out da muddhole... dats y I called u about ur expertise on that shit last night....still aint workin I guess it is dat heating element fucked up on it....iono??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2008, 03:44 PM~10035885
> *i guess you not down the street anymore
> *


Na got da fuck up out da muddhole... dats y I called u about ur expertise on that shit last night....still aint workin I guess it is dat heating element fucked up on it....iono??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10037939
> *Looking good
> :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more pics to come..
mazda b2200


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10037920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but what it dew?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 08:06 PM~10038038
> *but what it dew?
> *


it drives.. makes left and right turns.. and reverses


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

double post :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 09:07 PM~10038055
> *it drives.. makes left and right turns.. and reverses
> *


sounds like my ride


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 26 2008, 08:08 PM~10038060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 09:11 PM~10038097
> *but it doesnt break down like urs
> :uh:
> *


:angry: oh, and that wasn't cool other day when i called you from shop and asked for ride.. and all you said was..


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10038107
> *:angry:  oh, and that wasn't cool other day when i called you from shop and asked for ride.. and all you said was..
> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


yea it was...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice work sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 07:55 PM~10037920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: , LOOKS REALLY NICE HOMIE


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Rockets won


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 26 2008, 09:34 PM~10038308
> *nice work sic
> *


that bitch is glassy than a mada fucka. 















what you put? same shit you put on your hair?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 26 2008, 09:42 PM~10038370
> *Rockets won
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10038395
> *that bitch is glassy than a mada fucka.
> what you put? same shit you put on your hair?
> *



Its called SIC SHINE you can find it in your local supermarket in the hair care aisle or go to your local paint supply its the same stuff :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY+Feb 26 2008, 04:48 PM~10035421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREEEEEED!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 26 2008, 10:19 PM~10038183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice n chiney! :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 26 2008, 08:42 PM~10038370
> *Rockets won
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 09:58 PM~10038472
> *nice n chiney! :biggrin:
> *


looks staight too, can't be a sic paintjob.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 10:59 PM~10038484
> *looks staight too, can't be a sic paintjob.
> *


thats fkd up! lol!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2008, 08:56 PM~10038464
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 10:01 PM~10038498
> *thats fkd up! lol!!
> *


its ok. he keep up good work, might let em paint 68'


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10038528
> *its ok.    he keep up good work, might let em paint 68'
> *


by the time you ready you wont be able to afford him


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 10:06 PM~10038540
> *by the time you ready you wont be able to afford him
> *


true


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 09:06 PM~10038540
> *by the time you ready you wont be able to afford him
> *



:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 10:06 PM~10038540
> *by the time you ready you wont be able to afford him
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 11:06 PM~10038545
> *true
> *


I cant afford him now


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 26 2008, 03:21 PM~10035646
> *I'll just see you later when I stop by for dinner
> 
> 
> *


No problem, I'll make tortillas.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 11:28 PM~10038776
> *I cant afford him now
> *


 :uh: 
:0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 10:28 PM~10038776
> *I cant afford him now
> *


its cause you white, ya'll have to pay more, its called reparations


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 11:42 PM~10038908
> *its cause you white, ya'll have to pay more, its called reparations
> *


yeah and you aint allowed to rebuild the N.O.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2008, 10:44 PM~10038926
> *yeah and you aint allowed to rebuild the N.O.
> *


mojo's already rebuilding N.O.. burbin street gonna be tequila ave.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 08:59 PM~10038484
> *looks staight too, can't be a sic paintjob.
> *


Ahhhhhhhhhh fuck em......he black so he still suk......if he was mescan then he'd be good....but just black dats all...... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 09:50 PM~10038988
> *Ahhhhhhhhhh fuck em......he black so he still suk......if he was mescan then he'd be good....but just black dats all...... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 11:42 PM~10038908
> *its cause you white, ya'll have to pay more, its called reparations
> *


 :uh: 
:0 
 
:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 11:50 PM~10038987
> *mojo's already rebuilding N.O..  burbin street gonna be tequila ave.
> *


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10039025
> *thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: naaaaaaaaa uhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 10:50 PM~10038988
> *Ahhhhhhhhhh fuck em......he black so he still suk......if he was mescan then he'd be good....but just black dats all...... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


and he super black


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 10:02 PM~10039107
> *:uh:  :biggrin: naaaaaaaaa uhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2008, 10:03 PM~10039116
> *and he super black
> *


...SUPA BLACK IS DA CORRECT TERM.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 26 2008, 03:51 PM~10035443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same as having grey hairs on your balls and living at home......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10039194
> *...SUPA BLACK IS DA CORRECT TERM.....
> *


i call him purple...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Feb 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10038395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 alright burple!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, was just watching GMA, the teacher made statement that she apologizes and is blaming medications she was taken, according to her attorney :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*Ohio school suspends boy over Mohawk *

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080227/ap_on_...rten_suspension


troublemakers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haaa, they asked the mom if the daughter is still having trouble since teacher was already removed awhile back.. the mom said "well, she still having trouble, and may be having LONG TERM effects" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2008, 07:37 AM~10040891
> *Ohio school suspends boy over Mohawk
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080227/ap_on_...rten_suspension
> ...


good


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 05:30 PM~10036810
> *im gonna be there around 8p. probably fountain view and westheimer or something like that.
> *


 thats cool i ley people know i know people fom strictly homies and desert dreams been wanting to cruise. i think some people from H town Magicos are down too. lets see how it turns out . Ny body else.? There is a sonic on Dunvale and westheimer. That could be a chilling spot.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 27 2008, 07:37 AM~10040891
> *Ohio school suspends boy over Mohawk
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080227/ap_on_...rten_suspension
> ...



stupid......suspending a 1st grader is retarded.......

my son has a mohawk and he's 6.....school hasn't said shit bout it.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 09:01 AM~10041201
> *stupid......suspending a 1st grader is retarded.......
> 
> my son has a mohawk and he's 6.....school hasn't said shit bout it.....
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 08:01 AM~10041201
> *stupid......suspending a 1st grader is retarded.......
> 
> my son has a mohawk and he's 6.....school hasn't said shit bout it.....
> *


wtf?? prollly cuz u live in da country o somethin......i cut my lil bros hair a mohak and the didnt send em home but told cut it of or dont put gell in it at all.........AS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:19 AM~10041267
> *wtf?? prollly cuz u live in da country o somethin......i cut my lil bros hair a mohak and the didnt send em home but told cut it of or dont put gell in it at all.........AS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL

i dont live in the country and never had no problems.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 27 2008, 08:23 AM~10041288
> *LOL
> 
> i dont live in the country and never had no problems.
> *


WELL PROLLY CUZ THEY WENT TO A ELEMENTARY SCHOOL THAT THOUGHT IT HAD REAL BLOODS AND CRIPS..........FUCKIN IDIOTS......KIDS DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL BLOODDS OR CRPIPS DA RIGHT WAY AND THINK THERE BANGIN IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL..............UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

GUESS A MOHAK WOULD MAKE THEM APHILLIATED O SOMETHIN???????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:19 AM~10041267
> *wtf?? prollly cuz u live in da country o somethin......i cut my lil bros hair a mohak and the didnt send em home but told cut it of or dont put gell in it at all.........AS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i would like to think that the school is more focused on education vs hair style..


i think schools in bigger cities have better things to focus on other than ELEMENTARY school kids fkn hair style. where is the right to be different and have your own style? what's the difference in some kids having blond hair vs black or brown hair? we put colored gel in my son's hair, but not for school...now that would be a distraction...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:29 AM~10041312
> *WELL PROLLY CUZ THEY WENT TO A ELEMENTARY SCHOOL THAT THOUGHT IT HAD REAL BLOODS AND CRIPS..........FUCKIN IDIOTS......KIDS DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL BLOODDS OR CRPIPS DA RIGHT WAY AND THINK THERE BANGIN IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL..............UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GUESS A MOHAK WOULD MAKE THEM APHILLIATED O SOMETHIN???????
> *



it's the adults that didn't get to do things like that when they were young that have a problem with it.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 10:36 AM~10041339
> *it's the adults that didn't get to do things like that when they were young that have a problem with it.....
> *


lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 09:39 AM~10041360
> *lol!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


usually the principal's are bald and nerds....fkn hall monitors and shit.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 08:39 AM~10041360
> *lol!! :biggrin:
> *


 hey white boy you down for westheimer saturday?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 27 2008, 10:47 AM~10041409
> *hey white boy you down for westheimer saturday?
> *


maybe...... :biggrin: Ive had alot of shit going on lately...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 27 2008, 08:31 AM~10041320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA KINDA WOULD THINK THE SAME THING.........THEN THEY BITCH BOUT KIDS NOT LEARNING LIKE THEY USE TO AND SCHOOLS NOT BE THE SAME.......CUZ THERE TO WORRIED BOUT A 8 YEAR OLD KILLIN SOME ONE THAN TEACHIN EM SOME SHIT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 10:52 AM~10041440
> *
> *


we need to get Gary to make you a lil black smiley :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 08:53 AM~10041445
> *we need to get Gary to make you a lil black smiley :cheesy:
> *


THATS RACIST!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 09:49 AM~10041422
> *maybe...... :biggrin:  Ive had alot of shit going on lately...
> *



Translation:

I've been busy hunting down and keeping a detailed track of all LeCab's, Fleetwoods, and DeElegance Lacs.......going over inventory of parts and Daytons....


:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 26 2008, 11:54 PM~10039572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> let some motherfucker lay one finger on one of my kids....that day you would hear of my ass on the news....i don't give a fk what my kids do....they are little and the only one who can touch them is me and their mom....and well of course my grandma, cause if i tell her some shit, she'd beat my ass and theirs too...haha...i don't put up with that shit, nor do i condone my kids acting up...they know if they get in trouble in school, they are in trouble at home....but touch my kids and it's your ass......
> i agree to an extent...there are some kids who are just bad for attention they aren't getting at home or come from a broken/unhealthy atmosphere....some just don't know better....not the kids fault so it shouldn't be taken out on them....now on the other hand, there are these snotty nose ass kids that live with momma and daddy and think they are the shit cause they have money and can't make their parents look bad....so they get sent away....end up being fks up anyway....
> ...


Mike you are the minority when it comes to parental discipline of children. You actually are involved and tell your kids right from wrong. Nowadays alot of people expect TV and the school system to raise their kids. However, most of us grew up getting paddled in school....and that I know of, I didnt grow up to be a serial rapist, child molestor, or mass murderer. So I see nothing wrong with applying some discipline to a kid in school when applied appropriately. You dont slap a kid in the back of the head but you do put that wood to that ass. I'd get rulers across the hands sometimes too. If they did, maybe teachers wouldn't be in classes where the students threaten their lives. I cant imagine what my day would be like if I had 20-30 wild ass kids I had to control as a teacher...You know I'd have that muthafukka running like bootcamp!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 27 2008, 10:53 AM~10041450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 08:54 AM~10041452
> *Translation:
> 
> I've been busy hunting down and keeping a detailed track of all LeCab's, Fleetwoods, and DeElegance Lacs.......going over inventory of parts and Daytons....
> ...


COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 08:55 AM~10041462
> *it is?
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 08:58 AM~10041477
> *:uh:
> 
> *


 :uh: ALL THIS WHITE ON BLACK LAYITLOW CRIME...........UGHHHHH


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:29 AM~10041312
> *WELL PROLLY CUZ THEY WENT TO A ELEMENTARY SCHOOL THAT THOUGHT IT HAD REAL BLOODS AND CRIPS..........FUCKIN IDIOTS......KIDS DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL BLOODDS OR CRPIPS DA RIGHT WAY AND THINK THERE BANGIN IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL..............UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GUESS A MOHAK WOULD MAKE THEM APHILLIATED O SOMETHIN???????
> *


what grade was your lil bro in?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 11:00 AM~10041485
> *:uh: ALL THIS WHITE ON BLACK LAYITLOW CRIME...........UGHHHHH
> *


wtf?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 27 2008, 09:00 AM~10041487
> *what grade was your lil bro in?
> *


ONE IN 1ST AND THE OTHER IN 5TH.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 27 2008, 08:53 AM~10041445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how would u know u only half black... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 26 2008, 11:54 PM~10039572
> *let some motherfucker lay one finger on one of my kids....that day you would hear of my ass on the news....i don't give a fk what my kids do....they are little and the only one who can touch them is me and their mom....and well of course my grandma, cause if i tell her some shit, she'd beat my ass and theirs too...haha...i don't put up with that shit, nor do i condone my kids acting up...they know if they get in trouble in school, they are in trouble at home....but touch my kids and it's your ass......
> *


i totally agree 100% with you.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:29 AM~10041312
> *WELL PROLLY CUZ THEY WENT TO A ELEMENTARY SCHOOL THAT THOUGHT IT HAD REAL BLOODS AND CRIPS..........FUCKIN IDIOTS......KIDS DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL BLOODDS OR CRPIPS DA RIGHT WAY AND THINK THERE BANGIN IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL..............UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GUESS A MOHAK WOULD MAKE THEM APHILLIATED O SOMETHIN???????
> *


When I was in Elementary...I'd hear stories about some "Smurfs" or some shite! Anyone ever hear or remember anything about that??! I had no idea what that was back then...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 09:53 AM~10041445
> *we need to get Gary to make you a lil black smiley :cheesy:
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 27 2008, 09:02 AM~10041509
> *lol :cheesy:
> *


don't condone racism... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 10:01 AM~10041496
> *ONE IN 1ST AND THE OTHER IN 5TH.........
> *


the one who went to school with the mohawk. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 11:03 AM~10041515
> *don't condone racism... :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 27 2008, 09:03 AM~10041518
> *the one who went to school with the mohawk. :uh:
> *


BOTH DID THEY TOLD EM BOTH THE SAME SHIT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 09:01 AM~10041502
> *That is racist... :biggrin:
> :yes:
> how would u know u only half black... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 09:04 AM~10041522
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 ANONYMOUS USERS)
5 Members: BIG JAY, cali rydah, Dualhex02, HECHO EN MEXICO, mac2lac

alphabet boys got us under surveillance....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:08 AM~10041538
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up wit u???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 10:03 AM~10041515
> *don't condone racism... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I thought he was jus lookin out for you!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 09:53 AM~10041445
> *we need to get Gary to make you a lil black smiley :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 27 2008, 09:09 AM~10041546
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 ANONYMOUS USERS)
> 5 Members: BIG JAY, cali rydah, Dualhex02, HECHO EN MEXICO, mac2lac
> 
> ...


that aint nothing new...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 10:07 AM~10041534
> *BOTH DID THEY TOLD EM BOTH THE SAME SHIT
> *


craziness.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 09:53 AM~10041445
> *we need to get Gary to make you a lil black smiley :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 27 2008, 09:09 AM~10041550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 27 2008, 09:52 AM~10041441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that fool has GPS on all LeCab's in the world.......keeping track of when the lil old lady is gonna kick the bucket so he can swoop in and buy it.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 09:13 AM~10041589
> *Individuality is a huge part of growing up.....if you hold a kid down, eventually it will backfire....it's hard enough trying to get them to go to school and apply themselves, trying to show them that they don't have to be the local drug dealer or rapper to have nice things....then they get fked with at school, by adults,  because of they look......I'll defend and protect my kids until the day I die and believe me, anytime my son comes home with inappropriate conduct, either me or his mom visit the teacher......Alex has a short attention span and he gets bored easily if the work is too easy for him....he's a smart lil fker, doing 2nd grade work already.....his math skills are crazy!!! he is a perfectionist and hates to get answers wrong or to lose....he is in an advanced learning group at the age of 6.....so if he wants a fkn mohawk, nintendo wii, bike, skateboard then he gets it......as long as he keeps doing good in school....
> I agree with you completely!!! It was fkn embarassing gettin licks in school.....plus the shit hurt....not just that...being put in the corner on a little chair or stool.....man.....oh, but now, it's demoralizing....I didn't have to worried about getting shot and killed in school....I do believe now that if my kid is to get licks, that a parent needs to be present....some principals take that shit too far...Yes my I think that fool has GPS on all LeCab's in the world.......keeping track of when the lil old lady is gonna kick the bucket so he can swoop in and buy it.... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 27 2008, 10:01 AM~10041502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


baby gangsta's....


> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 27 2008, 10:09 AM~10041546
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 ANONYMOUS USERS)
> 5 Members: BIG JAY, cali rydah, Dualhex02, HECHO EN MEXICO, mac2lac
> 
> ...


it's the h-town principals lookin for mohawks........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 09:18 AM~10041620
> *even worse....he discriminates against himself.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: sic better be glad he cut his off


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 09:18 AM~10041620
> *even worse....gangsta's</span>....
> 
> it's the h-town principals lookin for mohawks........
> *


\
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:19 AM~10041633
> *\
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 27 2008, 10:17 AM~10041614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 09:25 AM~10041681
> *first time i saw a baby pic of my ass in a polyester baby blue suit and shirt with butterfly collar, i knew i didn't want to remember what i had to wear to school.... :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 09:09 AM~10041547
> *:biggrin:  whats up wit u???
> *


NOTA DAM THING SLOW ASS HELL AT DA SHOP.......SO LAYITLOWING IT TO KILL DA DAY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 09:25 AM~10041681
> *first time i saw a baby pic of my ass in a polyester baby blue suit and shirt with butterfly collar, i knew i didn't want to remember what i had to wear to school.... :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL NOW IMAGINE WAT U WORE TO CHURCH AND FAMILY PARTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLLLLLLLLL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 09:19 AM~10041631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: sic better be glad he cut his off
> *


just got chopped up right now


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 08:53 AM~10041450
> *IM RACIST!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2008, 09:36 AM~10041733
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:36 AM~10041738
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2008, 09:37 AM~10041743
> *:biggrin:
> *


  .................MAN WAT HAPPENED TO DA J WALKIN AVATAR???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Logged in as: RAGALAC ( Log Out )
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages 

LayItLow.com Forums > Main > Lowrider General
6333 Pages « < 6331 6332 6333 


HOUSTON lowriders

Track this topic | Email this topic | Print this topic 
cali rydah Today, 09:12 AM | | Post #126641 

Fuck Haters..

Posts: 2,886
Joined: Oct 2005




QUOTE(Texas_Bowties @ Feb 27 2008, 09:09 AM) 
I thought he was jus lookin out for you!


why can't i use the yellow ones??? they too close to white??? 


QUOTE(Dualhex02 @ Feb 27 2008, 09:09 AM) 



lol... 


--------------------

"Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..." 

cali rydah Today, 09:12 AM | | Post #126642 

Fuck Haters..

Posts: 2,886
Joined: Oct 2005








--------------------

"Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..." 

mac2lac Today, 09:13 AM | | Post #126643 

ROYAL TOUCH

Posts: 5,851
Joined: Jul 2005
From: BRYAN,TX
Car Club: ROYAL TOUCH




QUOTE(RAGALAC @ Feb 27 2008, 09:52 AM) 
YEA KINDA WOULD THINK THE SAME THING.........THEN THEY BITCH BOUT KIDS NOT LEARNING LIKE THEY USE TO AND SCHOOLS NOT BE THE SAME.......CUZ THERE TO WORRIED BOUT A 8 YEAR OLD KILLIN SOME ONE THAN TEACHIN EM SOME SHIT



Individuality is a huge part of growing up.....if you hold a kid down, eventually it will backfire....it's hard enough trying to get them to go to school and apply themselves, trying to show them that they don't have to be the local drug dealer or rapper to have nice things....then they get fked with at school, by adults, because of they look......I'll defend and protect my kids until the day I die and believe me, anytime my son comes home with inappropriate conduct, either me or his mom visit the teacher......Alex has a short attention span and he gets bored easily if the work is too easy for him....he's a smart lil fker, doing 2nd grade work already.....his math skills are crazy!!! he is a perfectionist and hates to get answers wrong or to lose....he is in an advanced learning group at the age of 6.....so if he wants a fkn mohawk, nintendo wii, bike, skateboard then he gets it......as long as he keeps doing good in school....


QUOTE(Dualhex02 @ Feb 27 2008, 09:54 AM) 
Mike you are the minority when it comes to parental discipline of children. You actually are involved and tell your kids right from wrong. Nowadays alot of people expect TV and the school system to raise their kids. However, most of us grew up getting paddled in school....and that I know of, I didnt grow up to be a serial rapist, child molestor, or mass murderer. So I see nothing wrong with applying some discipline to a kid in school when applied appropriately. You dont slap a kid in the back of the head but you do put that wood to that ass. I'd get rulers across the hands sometimes too. If they did, maybe teachers wouldn't be in classes where the students threaten their lives. I cant imagine what my day would be like if I had 20-30 wild ass kids I had to control as a teacher...You know I'd have that muthafukka running like bootcamp!



I agree with you completely!!! It was fkn embarassing gettin licks in school.....plus the shit hurt....not just that...being put in the corner on a little chair or stool.....man.....oh, but now, it's demoralizing....I didn't have to worried about getting shot and killed in school....I do believe now that if my kid is to get licks, that a parent needs to be present....some principals take that shit too far...Yes my parents dressed me like chingo bling when I was little and yes I was made fun of cause my clothes weren't new, but I did what I was supposed to do....did I make mistakes, yes, got my ass whooped at school and at home....but I was an A and B student. Loved taking my report card to Chuck E Cheese to get free tokens...that was the shit!!! haha ...I was slangin candy, fat laces, and garbage pail kids stickers from 2nd - 9th grade... 

QUOTE(RAGALAC @ Feb 27 2008, 09:56 AM) 
COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER!!!!!!!LOL


I think that fool has GPS on all LeCab's in the world.......keeping track of when the lil old lady is gonna kick the bucket so he can swoop in and buy it.... 


--------------------

HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL

ROYAL TOUCH


NEW FOR '08

NOTHIN' PERSONAL.....THAT'S JUST HOW I PLAY THE GAME 

RAGALAC Today, 09:17 AM | | Post #126644 

LET GAMES BEGIN...

Posts: 1,048
Joined: Feb 2007
From: NAWFSIDE HTOWN
Car Club: YOUR MOMS




QUOTE(mac2lac @ Feb 27 2008, 09:13 AM) 
Individuality is a huge part of growing up.....if you hold a kid down, eventually it will backfire....it's hard enough trying to get them to go to school and apply themselves, trying to show them that they don't have to be the local drug dealer or rapper to have nice things....then they get fked with at school, by adults, because of they look......I'll defend and protect my kids until the day I die and believe me, anytime my son comes home with inappropriate conduct, either me or his mom visit the teacher......Alex has a short attention span and he gets bored easily if the work is too easy for him....he's a smart lil fker, doing 2nd grade work already.....his math skills are crazy!!! he is a perfectionist and hates to get answers wrong or to lose....he is in an advanced learning group at the age of 6.....so if he wants a fkn mohawk, nintendo wii, bike, skateboard then he gets it......as long as he keeps doing good in school....
I agree with you completely!!! It was fkn embarassing gettin licks in school.....plus the shit hurt....not just that...being put in the corner on a little chair or stool.....man.....oh, but now, it's demoralizing....I didn't have to worried about getting shot and killed in school....I do believe now that if my kid is to get licks, that a parent needs to be present....some principals take that shit too far...Yes my parents dressed me like chingo bling when I was little and yes I was made fun of cause my clothes weren't new, but I did what I was supposed to do....did I make mistakes, yes, got my ass whooped at school and at home....but I was an A and B student. Loved taking my report card to Chuck E Cheese to get free tokens...that was the shit!!! haha ...I was slangin candy, fat laces, and garbage pail kids stickers from 2nd - 9th grade... 


U AINT THE ONLY ONE .........GRANDPA THOUGHT TENNIS SHOES WERE FOR HOMOS!!! 

I think that fool has GPS on all LeCab's in the world.......keeping track of when the lil old lady is gonna kick the bucket so he can swoop in and buy it.... 





--------------------

FUCK I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

"***** i got a car, and its got real daytons. you know, the ones lowriders drive on, the ones of the 13" and 14" variety"---rivistyle

YAAAA YAAAA TRICK YAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
GET OUT MA FACE GETOUT MA FACE GET OUT MA FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(song so stupid.....I just had to do it to piss u off) 

mac2lac Today, 09:18 AM | | Post #126645 

ROYAL TOUCH

Posts: 5,851
Joined: Jul 2005
From: BRYAN,TX
Car Club: ROYAL TOUCH




QUOTE(cali rydah @ Feb 27 2008, 10:01 AM) 
That is racist... 

how would u know u only half black... 



even worse....he discriminates against himself.... 

QUOTE(Dualhex02 @ Feb 27 2008, 10:02 AM) 
When I was in Elementary...I'd hear stories about some "Smurfs" or some shite! Anyone ever hear or remember anything about that??! I had no idea what that was back then... 



baby gangsta's....

QUOTE(BIG JAY @ Feb 27 2008, 10:09 AM) 
8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 ANONYMOUS USERS)
5 Members: BIG JAY, cali rydah, Dualhex02, HECHO EN MEXICO, mac2lac

alphabet boys got us under surveillance....


it's the h-town principals lookin for mohawks........ 


--------------------

HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL

ROYAL TOUCH


NEW FOR '08

NOTHIN' PERSONAL.....THAT'S JUST HOW I PLAY THE GAME 

cali rydah Today, 09:19 AM | | Post #126646 

Fuck Haters..

Posts: 2,886
Joined: Oct 2005




QUOTE(mac2lac @ Feb 27 2008, 09:18 AM) 
even worse....he discriminates against himself.... 


it's the h-town principals lookin for mohawks........


sic better be glad he cut his off

This post has been edited by cali rydah: Today, 09:20 AM 


--------------------

"Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..." 

RAGALAC Today, 09:19 AM | | Post #126647 

LET GAMES BEGIN...

Posts: 1,048
Joined: Feb 2007
From: NAWFSIDE HTOWN
Car Club: YOUR MOMS




QUOTE(mac2lac @ Feb 27 2008, 09:18 AM) 
even worse....he discriminates against himself.... 
baby gangsta's....

it's the h-town principals lookin for mohawks........



\





--------------------

FUCK I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

"***** i got a car, and its got real daytons. you know, the ones lowriders drive on, the ones of the 13" and 14" variety"---rivistyle

YAAAA YAAAA TRICK YAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
GET OUT MA FACE GETOUT MA FACE GET OUT MA FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(song so stupid.....I just had to do it to piss u off) 

cali rydah Today, 09:21 AM | | Post #126648 

Fuck Haters..

Posts: 2,886
Joined: Oct 2005




QUOTE(RAGALAC @ Feb 27 2008, 09:19 AM) 
\






--------------------

"Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..." 

mac2lac Today, 09:25 AM | | Post #126649 

ROYAL TOUCH

Posts: 5,851
Joined: Jul 2005
From: BRYAN,TX
Car Club: ROYAL TOUCH




QUOTE(RAGALAC @ Feb 27 2008, 10:17 AM) 
[/size]




first time i saw a baby pic of my ass in a polyester baby blue suit and shirt with butterfly collar, i knew i didn't want to remember what i had to wear to school.... 

QUOTE(RAGALAC @ Feb 27 2008, 10:19 AM) 
\






--------------------

HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL

ROYAL TOUCH


NEW FOR '08

NOTHIN' PERSONAL.....THAT'S JUST HOW I PLAY THE GAME 

cali rydah Today, 09:26 AM | | Post #126650 

Fuck Haters..

Posts: 2,886
Joined: Oct 2005




QUOTE(mac2lac @ Feb 27 2008, 09:25 AM) 
first time i saw a baby pic of my ass in a polyester baby blue suit and shirt with butterfly collar, i knew i didn't want to remember what i had to wear to school.... 







--------------------

"Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It..." 

RAGALAC Today, 09:28 AM | | Post #126651 

LET GAMES BEGIN...

Posts: 1,048
Joined: Feb 2007
From: NAWFSIDE HTOWN
Car Club: YOUR MOMS




QUOTE(cali rydah @ Feb 27 2008, 09:09 AM) 
whats up wit u???


NOTA DAM THING SLOW ASS HELL AT DA SHOP.......SO LAYITLOWING IT TO KILL DA DAY 


--------------------

FUCK I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

"***** i got a car, and its got real daytons. you know, the ones lowriders drive on, the ones of the 13" and 14" variety"---rivistyle

YAAAA YAAAA TRICK YAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
GET OUT MA FACE GETOUT MA FACE GET OUT MA FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(song so stupid.....I just had to do it to piss u off) 

RAGALAC Today, 09:30 AM | | Post #126652 

LET GAMES BEGIN...

Posts: 1,048
Joined: Feb 2007
From: NAWFSIDE HTOWN
Car Club: YOUR MOMS




QUOTE(mac2lac @ Feb 27 2008, 09:25 AM) 
first time i saw a baby pic of my ass in a polyester baby blue suit and shirt with butterfly collar, i knew i didn't want to remember what i had to wear to school.... 






LOL NOW IMAGINE WAT U WORE TO CHURCH AND FAMILY PARTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLLLLLLLLL 


--------------------

FUCK I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

"***** i got a car, and its got real daytons. you know, the ones lowriders drive on, the ones of the 13" and 14" variety"---rivistyle

YAAAA YAAAA TRICK YAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
GET OUT MA FACE GETOUT MA FACE GET OUT MA FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(song so stupid.....I just had to do it to piss u off) 

sic713 Today, 09:30 AM | | Post #126653 

el sicko

Posts: 14,155
Joined: Jan 2005
From: hobby airport
Car Club: houston stylez c.c




QUOTE(cali rydah @ Feb 27 2008, 09:19 AM) 
sic better be glad he cut his off


just got chopped up right now 


--------------------

sponsoring 
bad influences & exclusive c.c

sic713 paint works
832 372 0874

GANGSTER RAP MADE ME DO IT" 

Lord Goofy Today, 09:36 AM | | Post #126654 

alwayz "J" walkin

Posts: 3,237
Joined: Jun 2003
From: SOUTHEAST HOUSTON,TX
Car Club: EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB




QUOTE(RAGALAC @ Feb 27 2008, 08:53 AM) 
IM RACIST!!!





--------------------


WWW.LAYITLOW.COM/EMPIRE
WWW.EMPIRELOWRIDERCLUB.COM
WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM 

RAGALAC Today, 09:36 AM | | Post #126655 

LET GAMES BEGIN...

Posts: 1,048
Joined: Feb 2007
From: NAWFSIDE HTOWN
Car Club: YOUR MOMS




QUOTE(Lord Goofy @ Feb 27 2008, 09:36 AM) 






--------------------

FUCK I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

"***** i got a car, and its got real daytons. you know, the ones lowriders drive on, the ones of the 13" and 14" variety"---rivistyle

YAAAA YAAAA TRICK YAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
GET OUT MA FACE GETOUT MA FACE GET OUT MA FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(song so stupid.....I just had to do it to piss u off) 

Lord Goofy Today, 09:37 AM | | Post #126656 

alwayz "J" walkin

Posts: 3,237
Joined: Jun 2003
From: SOUTHEAST HOUSTON,TX
Car Club: EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB




QUOTE(RAGALAC @ Feb 27 2008, 09:36 AM) 






--------------------


WWW.LAYITLOW.COM/EMPIRE
WWW.EMPIRELOWRIDERCLUB.COM
WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM 

RAGALAC Today, 09:39 AM | | Post #126657 

LET GAMES BEGIN...

Posts: 1,048
Joined: Feb 2007
From: NAWFSIDE HTOWN
Car Club: YOUR MOMS




QUOTE(Lord Goofy @ Feb 27 2008, 09:37 AM) 



.................MAN WAT HAPPENED TO DA J WALKIN AVATAR??? 


--------------------

FUCK I HATE STUPID PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!

"***** i got a car, and its got real daytons. you know, the ones lowriders drive on, the ones of the 13" and 14" variety"---rivistyle

YAAAA YAAAA TRICK YAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
GET OUT MA FACE GETOUT MA FACE GET OUT MA FACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(song so stupid.....I just had to do it to piss u off) 


« Next Oldest · Lowrider General · Next Newest » 

6333 Pages « < 6331 6332 6333 

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RAGALAC, BIG JAY, JUSTDEEZ, Lord Goofy, mac2lac, HECHO EN MEXICO


Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader 
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature 






Close Topic Options
Track this topic
Receive email notification when a reply has been made to this topic and you are not active on the board.

Subscribe to this forum
Receive email notification when a new topic is posted in this forum and you are not active on the board.

Download / Print this Topic
Download this topic in different formats or view a printer friendly version. 
Forum Home Search Help News |-- News & Announcements Main |-- Lowrider General |-- Shows & Events |-- Post Your Rides |---- Project Rides |-- Car Clubs Tech |-- Hydraulics |-- Air Suspensions |-- Wheels & Tires |-- Custom Interiors |-- Paint & Body |-- Car Stereo |-- Maintenance & Repair Bikes & Models |-- Lowrider Bikes |-- Model Cars Classifieds |-- Vehicles |-- Vehicle Parts |-- Other Items |-- Feedback |-- Wanted (closed) Miscellaneous |-- Off Topic |-- Live Chat 

LiL Default English Español Lo-Fi Version Time is now: Feb 27, 2008 - 09:43 AM 

Invision Power Board © 2008 IPS, Inc. Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Bikes | Girls | Store | Info | Outline | Help | Privacy | Advertise on this site 
© 2008 LayItLow.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:44 AM~10041776
> *Logged in as: RAGALAC ( Log Out )
> My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 0 New Messages
> 
> ...


 :uh: IM BORED :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

go paint something


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 09:39 AM~10041754
> * .................MAN WAT HAPPENED TO DA J WALKIN AVATAR???
> *


it still there


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2008, 09:48 AM~10041797
> *go paint something
> *


dats ur job.......my job is to play mechanic....and act like i know wat im doing...... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2008, 11:06 AM~10042092
> *it still there
> *


oh... i was talkin bout the pic of the choes!! but rep ur club to da fullest!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 27 2008, 11:13 AM~10041589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 11:26 AM~10042155
> *oh... i was talkin bout the pic of the choes!! but rep ur club to da fullest!
> *


?? still there


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2008, 11:42 AM~10042216
> *?? still there
> *


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CT......
WAZZZ UP HOUSTON!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 27 2008, 01:02 PM~10042353
> *CT......
> WAZZZ UP HOUSTON!
> *


whatz up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 27 2008, 09:30 AM~10041711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heres one for sic


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *ChocolateThriller,* Medusa


sic, you got name? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

wow :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 27 2008, 03:11 PM~10043191
> *wow :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: guess not.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 03:07 PM~10043162
> *heres one for sic
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

you aint right fool!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 02:07 PM~10043162
> *heres one for sic
> 
> 
> ...


YEAP DATS HIM!!!!!!! SHOULD BE HIS MYSPACE PIC!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 27 2008, 03:15 PM~10043221
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you aint right fool!
> *


its funny dough huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 03:53 PM~10043461
> *its funny dough huh?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394695


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 04:16 PM~10043234
> *YEAP DATS HIM!!!!!!! SHOULD BE HIS MYSPACE PIC!
> *


and you call me a RACIST!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 27 2008, 07:00 AM~10040974
> *thats cool i ley people know i know people fom strictly homies and desert dreams been wanting to cruise. i think some people from H  town Magicos are down too. lets see how it turns out . Ny body else.? There is a sonic on Dunvale and westheimer.  That could be a chilling spot.
> *


x2, i'm down to cruise :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 02:07 PM~10043162
> *heres one for sic
> 
> 
> ...


sorry slut... :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 27 2008, 02:07 PM~10043162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2008, 05:09 PM~10043563
> *x2, i'm down to cruise :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 27 2008, 07:00 AM~10040974
> *thats cool i ley people know i know people fom strictly homies and desert dreams been wanting to cruise. i think some people from H  town Magicos are down too. lets see how it turns out . Ny body else.? There is a sonic on Dunvale and westheimer.  That could be a chilling spot.
> *


im down thats close to my house.......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Feb 27 2008, 04:16 PM~10043622
> *im down thats close to my house.......
> *


meeting?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 04:13 PM~10043595
> *:0
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


dat smily right durr b racist yo!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

mest up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 27 2008, 03:20 PM~10043642
> *dat smily right durr b racist yo!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 04:07 PM~10043551
> *and you call me a RACIST!! :biggrin:
> *


naw,we call you cracka. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 03:26 PM~10043687
> *naw,we call you cracka.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2008, 03:09 PM~10043563
> *x2, i'm down to cruise :cheesy:
> *


i know you are . will see you there


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 03:31 PM~10043747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats racist...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

casper?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 04:31 PM~10043747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats your white sheet, you o k k k actin azz :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 05:32 PM~10043759
> *now thats racist...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 03:14 PM~10043607
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 04:31 PM~10043747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when you shave your head!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 03:34 PM~10043777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 03:31 PM~10043747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BOY U LOOK AS WHITE AS HOUSTON COCHINA NOW LOLLLLLLLL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 05:36 PM~10043791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we'z Homies


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 03:38 PM~10043811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BOY U LOOK AS WHITE AS HOUSTON COCHINA NOW LOLLLLLLLL
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:loco: :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 03:39 PM~10043814
> *we'z Homies
> 
> 
> ...


u forgot ragalac :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2008, 03:39 PM~10043823
> *:loco:  :loco:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 05:40 PM~10043825
> *u forgot ragalac  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


we need a beige smiley


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 03:39 PM~10043814
> *we'z Homies
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 03:41 PM~10043843
> *we need a beige smiley
> 
> 
> ...


the yellow one is close enough....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 05:42 PM~10043853
> *the yellow one is close enough....
> 
> 
> ...


naw thats aveng.... hes the chino :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 03:44 PM~10043877
> *naw thats aveng.... hes the chino :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 04:40 PM~10043825
> *u forgot ragalac  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


add a fro to yellow one, and thats it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 03:45 PM~10043888
> *add a fro to yellow one, and thats it
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 27 2008, 07:00 AM~10040974
> *thats cool i ley people know i know people fom strictly homies and desert dreams been wanting to cruise. i think some people from H  town Magicos are down too. lets see how it turns out . Ny body else.? There is a sonic on Dunvale and westheimer.  That could be a chilling spot.
> *


make it sonic 8pm. im there. if weather permits...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2008, 04:01 PM~10044011
> *make it sonic 8pm. im there. if weather permits...
> *


gonna rain all weekend... :angry: i watch the weather everyday on fox news..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 04:20 PM~10044110
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: wut up g...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2008, 04:39 PM~10044247
> *:nicoderm: wut up g...
> *


nothing much...whats up wit u???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh man cali and brian yall some fools......***** said a beige one lol........how bout one dat looks like a ying yang....half n half????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2008, 04:53 PM~10044352
> *Oh man cali and brian yall some fools......***** said a beige one lol........how bout one dat looks like a ying yang....half n half????
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 04:52 PM~10044351
> *nothing much...whats up wit u???
> 
> 
> ...


BOUT TO GO TO SCHOOL.....  ..ILL BE BACK IN HERE AROUND 11..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2008, 05:04 PM~10044426
> *BOUT TO GO TO SCHOOL.....  ..ILL BE BACK IN HERE AROUND 11..LOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2008, 05:27 PM~10044596
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 06:37 AM~10040894
> *haaa, they asked the mom if the daughter is still having trouble since teacher was already removed awhile back.. the mom said "well, she still having trouble, and may be having LONG TERM effects"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yeah i caught that too...i smell lawsuit..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Crakka smilies


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 27 2008, 06:23 PM~10045033
> *Crakka smilies
> 
> 
> ...


when will the racism end???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 27 2008, 07:23 PM~10045033
> *Crakka smilies
> 
> 
> ...


one in front burnt.. must be sic or slim maybee


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 06:37 PM~10045110
> *one in front burnt.. must be sic or slim maybee
> *


one on the far right is half burnt...maybe ragalac ? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 07:51 PM~10045223
> *one on the far right is half burnt...maybe ragalac ? :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 06:56 PM~10045257
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Feb 27 2008, 06:38 PM~10044239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10045098
> *when will the racism end???
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 07:08 PM~10045358
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2008, 06:56 PM~10045257
> *:yes:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d03yR3MbHt8


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2008, 07:43 PM~10045696
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d03yR3MbHt8
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ATLEAST IS A 2 DOOR :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 08:27 PM~10045523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOT POCKET SMILEY









RACIST SMILEY























DARKNESS FAMILY REUNION


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

DARKNESS FAMILY REUNION









:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 27 2008, 08:38 PM~10046219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 27 2008, 08:45 PM~10046291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Boyd Coddington passed away does anyone know how or if its true


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

HES GAY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2008, 06:51 PM~10045223
> *one on the far right is half burnt...maybe ragalac ? :dunno:
> *


Uuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Feb 27 2008, 10:35 PM~10046780
> *Boyd Coddington  passed away does anyone know how or if its true
> *


yup true, there is another topic in lowrider general that talks bout it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2008, 08:43 PM~10045696
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d03yR3MbHt8
> *


thats like over 4 years old now.. still catching up on stuff you missed before you finally paid for cable? lemme know when you get to 06' :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2008, 04:01 PM~10044011
> *make it sonic 8pm. im there. if weather permits...
> *


 thats cool sonic it is


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

simon


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 08:44 AM~10049128
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

mornin houston...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 28 2008, 09:26 AM~10049272
> *:uh:
> *


LOL

good morning jay! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 09:45 AM~10049324
> *LOL
> 
> good morning jay! :biggrin:
> *


sup cutes


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

MORNING YALL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 28 2008, 09:57 AM~10049379
> *MORNING YALL
> *


:wave:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 10:59 AM~10049389
> *:wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 28 2008, 09:56 AM~10049364
> *sup cutes
> *


busy today?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 10:03 AM~10049405
> *busy today?
> *



last week of the month is nucking futs in the car buisness.....closeout, not to mention I'm trying to haul ass early tomorrow cause I'll have a plate of hot bbq and cold beer waiting on me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 28 2008, 10:07 AM~10049428
> *last week of the month is nucking futs in the car buisness.....closeout, not to mention I'm trying to haul ass early tomorrow cause I'll have a plate of hot bbq and cold beer waiting on me.
> *


why you gotta throw it on my face like that. :angry: 

dont think imma make it out there.  

it rains every weekend of the cookout. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 28 2008, 10:01 AM~10049394
> *GOOD MORNING  :wave:
> *


my son loves it! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 10:09 AM~10049435
> *why you gotta throw it on my face like that.  :angry:
> 
> dont think imma make it out there.
> ...



damn...and I was gonna ask if you wanted bbq sause on your brisket and ribs or on the side.....NEVERMIND.....BTW....only 20% chane of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 28 2008, 10:20 AM~10049493
> *damn...and I was gonna ask if you wanted bbq sause on your brisket and ribs or on the side.....NEVERMIND.....BTW....only 20% chane of rain tomorrow.
> *


DAYUM IT!!! :angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 11:10 AM~10049439
> *my son loves it! :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

looks good for sat night :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 10:23 AM~10049511
> *DAYUM IT!!! :angry:
> *



more beer for me....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 10:23 AM~10049511
> *DAYUM IT!!! :angry:
> *


POP

http://www.latinoaccess.com/?utm_source=st...C%20April%208th


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 28 2008, 10:26 AM~10049529
> *:wow:  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:

the PS3 loco!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 28 2008, 10:28 AM~10049546
> *more beer for me....
> *


 :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 28 2008, 10:29 AM~10049554
> *POP
> 
> http://www.latinoaccess.com/?utm_source=st...C%20April%208th
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 11:34 AM~10049589
> *:roflmao:
> 
> the PS3 loco!!!
> *


 :rofl: OHHHH! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 28 2008, 10:07 AM~10049428
> *last week of the month is nucking futs in the car buisness.....closeout, not to mention I'm trying to haul ass early tomorrow cause I'll have a plate of hot bbq and cold beer waiting on me.
> *


this is the best time of the year for me.....new cars means new insurance :biggrin: ......


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 28 2008, 10:52 AM~10049691
> *this is the best time of the year for me.....new cars means new insurance :biggrin: ......
> *


stacking em deep sellem cheap!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 27 2008, 02:07 PM~10043162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint that many peeps in my family.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 27 2008, 11:13 AM~10041589
> *
> I think that fool has GPS on all LeCab's in the world.......keeping track of when the lil old lady is gonna kick the bucket so he can swoop in and buy it.... :biggrin:
> *











 :biggrin: texas car


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2008, 11:50 AM~10050046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2008, 11:50 AM~10050046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but you only one that cares.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2008, 02:08 PM~10050590
> *but you only one that cares.
> *


u have nothin better to do!! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2008, 02:08 PM~10050590
> *but you only one that cares.
> *


just like you and 68 impalas :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2008, 01:21 PM~10050670
> *just like you and 68 impalas :cheesy:
> *


I would take a lecab project over a fully restored 68 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 28 2008, 01:23 PM~10050689
> *I would take a lecab project over a fully restored 68  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 28 2008, 02:23 PM~10050689
> *I would take a lecab project over a fully restored 68  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 28 2008, 01:28 PM~10050728
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


how is luisiana?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i wouldnt want a lecab, only because that means liv4lacs would be over every weekend, actin like police.. giving approval for anything i'd be doing to it.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 28 2008, 01:31 PM~10050752
> *how is luisiana?
> *


I have been going back and fourth all week


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2008, 01:40 PM~10050811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man said 800-sav-aLAC


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2008, 01:40 PM~10050811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see why nobody messes with you at the house. Seeing that in the driveway makes them think twice :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2008, 01:32 PM~10050759
> *i wouldnt want a lecab, only because that means liv4lacs would be over every weekend, actin like police.. giving approval for anything i'd be doing to it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

is it 5 yet??? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 28 2008, 02:55 PM~10051364
> *is it 5 yet??? :uh:
> *


yes


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2008, 02:56 PM~10051374
> *yes
> *


k thanks bye. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

lookin for the Holy Rollers Promotions logo if there is one or where to find it...if anyone knows please email me at [email protected]

Muchas gracias in advance.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 28 2008, 03:31 PM~10051613
> *lookin for the Holy Rollers Promotions logo if there is one or where to find it...if anyone knows please email me at [email protected]
> 
> Muchas gracias in advance.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## regalating (Jan 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2008, 03:56 PM~10051791
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind...just made something up :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 28 2008, 04:29 PM~10052014
> *Nevermind...just made something up :uh:
> *


bet it aint cool azz that one dough


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2008, 04:39 PM~10052071
> *bet it aint cool azz that one dough
> *


 :biggrin: nope


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 28 2008, 04:51 PM~10052143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 27 2008, 10:02 AM~10041506
> *When I was in Elementary...I'd hear stories about some "Smurfs" or some shite!  Anyone ever hear or remember anything about that??! I had no idea what that was back then...
> *



[/B]Man that was way back..* :biggrin: *


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

to much drama in houston home of the houstonplex


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 18 2008, 06:44 PM~9972939
> *my old church in my hood (where I grew up) West End.... :biggrin:
> *


*'m right across the tracks...*

West End is gone now all Town homes and they are moving our way...* :angry:*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

refinance that house and buy my car, or cash in that 401k big pimp...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10053172


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

impalas live for ever


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

Home of the killas mexican gorillas


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Feb 28 2008, 08:38 PM~10053795
> *Home of the killas  mexican gorillas
> *


mexican gorillas? black people are gorillas :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 28 2008, 07:22 PM~10053674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2008, 08:53 PM~10053922
> *
> fuck you  :angry:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2008, 09:53 PM~10053922
> *
> fuck you  :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 28 2008, 07:54 PM~10053928
> *
> *


 :uh: that was racist!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10053939
> *:uh: that was racist!!!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 28 2008, 07:57 PM~10053974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its still fuck you.... :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

That was insensitive to my personal racial insecurities!! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2008, 09:58 PM~10053990
> *its still fuck you.... :uh:
> *


hey homie you gonna ride out sat night?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

CAN WE GET ALONG


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 28 2008, 08:00 PM~10054011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 09:01 PM~10054021
> *CAN WE GET ALONG
> 
> 
> ...


no mexican?


thats racist!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

sunney side we reide keep it da realist mexi gorillas, keep sic safe so scrrewston wont quafe paint wont splater


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 28 2008, 08:03 PM~10054043
> *no mexican?
> thats racist!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 08:09 PM~10054108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude in the middle looks like the mexican who cut my yard tuesday... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 28 2008, 09:09 PM~10054108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :happysad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 28 2008, 03:51 PM~10052143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2008, 10:02 PM~10054027
> *yea i am
> 
> *


dont you stay on the west side?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2008, 08:17 PM~10054189
> *dont you stay on the west side?
> *


i moved to hockley...off 290...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2008, 07:11 PM~10053183
> *refinance that house and buy my car, or cash in that 401k big pimp...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10053172
> *


lights work? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que onda Mario!!!!wat u up too, putoooooooo! :biggrin: :biggrin: ready for the battle of tha singles? :nicoderm: ALMOST TIME EASTER IS AROUND THE CORNER..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 28 2008, 04:51 PM~10052143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just needs a lowrider on front, otherwise nice.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2008, 10:23 PM~10054268
> *i moved to hockley...off 290...
> *


holy crap! you still on tha west, Im about to start paving 290 at night out that way...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2008, 09:35 PM~10054416
> *just needs a lowrider on front, otherwise nice.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10054430
> *holy crap!  you still on tha west, Im about to start paving 290 at night out that way...
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 28 2008, 08:27 PM~10054319
> *que onda Mario!!!!wat u up too, putoooooooo! :biggrin:  :biggrin: ready for the battle of tha singles? :nicoderm: ALMOST TIME EASTER IS AROUND THE CORNER..
> *


got a single pump cutty 4 anybody :0 :biggrin: , should b ready 4 the march 9th carshow, aver cuanto brinca la mugre :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 28 2008, 09:41 PM~10054471
> *Not catering to lowriders til they learn to get along :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah..fk lowriders  just buncha trouble makers.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2008, 10:49 PM~10054531
> *got a single pump cutty 4 anybody :0  :biggrin: , should b ready 4 the march 9th carshow, aver cuanto brinca la mugre :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD PURPLE STUFF SHOULD BE ON THA BUMPER BY THEN! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Feb 28 2008, 07:47 PM~10053866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

me and rara riding out to westhiemer sat.. ill be in the elk.. he takin da fleet...
where is the sonics exactly.??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2008, 09:13 PM~10054748
> *me and rara riding out to westhiemer sat..  ill be in the elk.. he takin da fleet...
> where is the sonics exactly.??
> *


i wont be in the rag, i think it just sold....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2008, 09:31 PM~10054897
> *i wont be in the rag, i think it just sold....
> *


but your on it :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2008, 09:35 PM~10054934
> *but your on it :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2008, 09:39 PM~10054961
> *:uh:
> *


ha.. whats up *****..
whats good in the mo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2008, 09:43 PM~10054992
> *ha.. whats up *****..
> whats good in the mo
> *


another hungry night cuz im broke.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2008, 09:47 PM~10055032
> *another hungry night cuz im broke.
> *


feel ya.. one dat noodle diet again huh..
i know i am..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2008, 11:48 PM~10055045
> *feel ya.. one dat noodle diet again huh..
> i know i am..
> *


what's up loco, been busy with work, family and doing the painting at the new office for the station. we'll be 2 blocks away from boilers crib. will burn the songs on cds and meet you somewhere this weekend.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2008, 09:56 PM~10055086
> *what's up loco, been busy with work, family and doing the painting at the new office for the station.  we'll be 2 blocks away from boilers crib.  will burn the songs on cds and meet you somewhere this weekend.
> *


chillin.. been at the shop everyday all day.. tired of painting..
but im in no rush..
just make sure they not mp3 cds.. my radio aint high tech.. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 29 2008, 12:04 AM~10055169
> *chillin.. been at the shop everyday all day.. tired of painting..
> but im in no rush..
> just make sure they not mp3 cds.. my radio aint high tech.. lol
> *


nah regular cd tracks. dropping all the murals on the minitruck and doing a hip hop b'boy theme. old school.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 29 2008, 12:04 AM~10055169
> *chillin.. been at the shop everyday all day.. tired of painting..
> but im in no rush..
> just make sure they not mp3 cds.. my radio aint high tech.. lol
> *


nah regular cd tracks. dropping all the murals on the minitruck and doing a hip hop b'boy theme. old school. A mural of this picture will go ontop of the snugtop, so when it tilts the kings of rap can be seen.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2008, 09:31 PM~10054897
> *i wont be in the rag, i think it just sold....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 28 2008, 10:10 PM~10055210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you seen your car lately


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 28 2008, 08:49 PM~10054531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2008, 10:10 PM~10055210
> *nah regular cd tracks.  dropping all the murals on the minitruck and doing a hip hop b'boy theme.  old school.  A mural of this picture will go ontop of the snugtop, so when it tilts the kings of rap can be seen.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRv7A5kWLqo&feature=related

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=3039944

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gk8pbd_DNM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzNkwBeU2Us

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMvGCmYhOmg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAGOKqOyojc&feature=related

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This one has my favorite band...lowlows and B-Boys.!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sBUsoJ7S9o


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2008, 09:13 PM~10054748
> *me and rara riding out to westhiemer sat..  ill be in the elk.. he takin da fleet...
> where is the sonics exactly.??
> *


 westheimer and dunvale . right after Hilcroft going west


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 29 2008, 09:20 AM~10057065
> *westheimer and dunvale . right after Hilcroft  going west
> *


if i get my wheels back on time, puple stuff will be there! :biggrin:  q-vole LOCO wat u up too?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TGIF!!!!! :worship:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 29 2008, 07:29 AM~10057089
> *if i get my wheels back on time, puple stuff will be there! :biggrin:    q-vole  LOCO wat u up too?
> *


same shit .working el jale is picking I Hope to tha Town car ready Soon. Maybe A RADICAL trANS IS GONE TOO.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Neige (Nov 20, 2001)

friday was it idea no had i


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 29 2008, 08:55 AM~10057177
> *:cheesy:
> *



sup sweetness!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

WUT UP YALL?

DID ANYONE WATCH LIVIN THE LOW LIFE LAST NIGHT?

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 29 2008, 09:18 AM~10057269
> *sup sweetness!
> *


hey you! how was it last night?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 29 2008, 09:40 AM~10057350
> *hey you! how was it last night?
> *



off the chankla! trying to recover......I'm getting too old for this......NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 29 2008, 09:46 AM~10057376
> *off the chankla! trying to recover......I'm getting too old for this......NOT!!!!!!!
> *


LOL thats cool. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

is it beer 30 yet? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 29 2008, 09:57 AM~10057424
> *is it beer 30 yet? :biggrin:
> *



it is somewhere.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 29 2008, 11:00 AM~10057439
> *it is somewhere.....
> *


I only drink on fri and sat so I look forward to beer 30 on fridays :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 29 2008, 10:05 AM~10057466
> *I only drink on fri and sat so I look forward to beer 30 on fridays :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

R.I.P 
'Low Rider' Honors Legacy Of Fallen DPD Officer Senior Corporal Victor Lozada.

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/low-ride...icer/4107636575


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Feb 29 2008, 10:45 AM~10057661
> *R.I.P
> 'Low Rider' Honors Legacy Of Fallen DPD Officer Senior Corporal Victor Lozada.
> 
> ...


May He RIP


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i found brians best friend..
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2092471900


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Feb 29 2008, 10:45 AM~10057661
> *R.I.P
> 'Low Rider' Honors Legacy Of Fallen DPD Officer Senior Corporal Victor Lozada.
> 
> ...


RIP


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MY NEW LIL MAN..."TOOKIE"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 29 2008, 08:31 AM~10057095
> *TGIF!!!!! :worship:
> *


Its not just ANY friday....its Leap Friday!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 29 2008, 01:54 PM~10058574
> *Its not just ANY friday....its Leap Friday!! :biggrin:
> *


So if you’re on salary you’re working for free... :angry:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

someone in here needs to be working on my 4 wheeler instead of pulling their pud!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 29 2008, 01:03 PM~10058633
> *So if you’re on salary you’re working for free... :angry:
> *



you hanging out w/Rod Ryan?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Feb 28 2008, 05:29 PM~10052863
> *'m right across the tracks...
> 
> West End is gone now all Town homes and they are moving our way... :angry:
> *


*


my paremts still live there  $$$$$$$*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

aaaaaaahahahahahahahahaah

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=11596789


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 29 2008, 11:15 AM~10058285
> *MY NEW LIL MAN..."TOOKIE"
> 
> 
> ...


nice dog...wrong name :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 29 2008, 01:04 PM~10058641
> *you hanging out w/Rod Ryan?
> *


LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone interested in a car audio system..two 12s in ported box, amp and in dash touchscreen dvd/cd player with 7 inch monitor...pm me for more details...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 29 2008, 10:24 AM~10057954
> *i found brians best friend..
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2092471900
> *


That is soooooooo stupid.....
But funny at the same time :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Random:

Who in here smokes cigars and what's your favorite brand?

Edit: While hitting the switch..

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 29 2008, 02:22 PM~10059200
> *Random:
> 
> Who in here smokes cigars and what's your favorite brand?
> *


deezzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 29 2008, 02:25 PM~10058776
> *aaaaaaahahahahahahahahaah
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=11596789
> *


that bitch needs more than just glasses, she needs a real dick!!!ha ha
:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 29 2008, 03:22 PM~10059200
> *Random:
> 
> Who in here smokes cigars and what's your favorite brand?
> *


that dont look like lowrider talk!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 29 2008, 02:38 PM~10059335
> *deezzzzz  nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *



ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 29 2008, 02:42 PM~10059371
> *that dont look like lowrider talk!! :biggrin:
> *



fixed it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I'M IN THE BLUE FIGHTING AT MY LAST ROLLER DERBY BOUT!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 29 2008, 03:07 PM~10059485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kinky


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 29 2008, 02:08 PM~10059490
> *kinky
> *


YOU SEE WHERE MY FIST IS???RIGHT IN HER FACE :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

violence


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 29 2008, 03:43 PM~10059376
> *ok
> *


sorry but he did get you :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 29 2008, 03:27 PM~10059612
> *sorry but he did get you  :biggrin:
> *



ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 29 2008, 03:09 PM~10059495
> *YOU SEE WHERE MY FIST IS???RIGHT IN HER FACE :biggrin:
> *


thats way i do foreplay wif the females myself.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 29 2008, 03:09 PM~10059495
> *YOU SEE WHERE MY FIST IS???RIGHT IN HER FACE :biggrin:
> *


See yall white girls are always getting into fights :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 29 2008, 02:11 AM~10056366
> *This one has my favorite band...lowlows and B-Boys.!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sBUsoJ7S9o
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 29 2008, 12:27 PM~10058784
> *nice dog...wrong name  :biggrin:
> *


i know..but red , damu ,or pyro..jus wouldnt work with this one...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 29 2008, 04:56 PM~10060449
> *i know..but red , damu ,or pyro..jus wouldnt work with this one...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 29 2008, 03:08 PM~10059490
> *kinky
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 29 2008, 01:17 PM~10058727
> *my paremts still live there  $$$$$$$
> *


 cha ching huh Are they still in West End ?
My people ar still over here in the grove tambein but little by little people are cashing in.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what up slim u ready for that road trip tomoro, maybe be back in time to be in something throwed, on westheimer.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 29 2008, 07:12 PM~10061227
> *so what up slim u ready for that road trip tomoro, maybe be back in time to be in something throwed, on westheimer.
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 29 2008, 07:17 PM~10061260
> *:0
> *


yea no bullshit the car is gone. but it stayed in houston...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 29 2008, 07:18 PM~10061272
> *yea no bullshit the car is gone.  but it stayed in houston...
> *


really i thought it was going out of town well thats cool so i take it you got your eye on something already


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ragalac is he holding?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 29 2008, 07:22 PM~10061296
> *really i thought it was going out of town well thats cool so i take it you got your eye on something already
> *


yea nothing big just a cruiser, for now


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Feb 29 2008, 07:22 PM~10061296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NA....ITS A CAMRY...........HE NEED TO STEP HIS GAME UP....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 29 2008, 08:30 PM~10061356
> *NA....ITS A CAMRY...........HE NEED TO STEP HIS GAME UP....
> *



fuel eficient (spell check) saving for his belts and port holes oh yeah cant forget the fifth


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how bout these


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin on the slabs. the real slabs drop top el dogs


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 29 2008, 08:37 PM~10061402
> *trippin on the slabs. the real slabs drop top el dogs
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 29 2008, 07:35 PM~10061386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea they holdin.....dats a lot of fuckin slabs were dat at???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 29 2008, 08:43 PM~10061440
> *Yea they holdin.....dats a lot of fuckin slabs were dat at???
> *


da slab shop (i think thats what is called) on scott by uh

new super poke (extra poke on your 4z nomtumbout)


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

[/


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

must be lost. thought i was in HOUSTON LOWRIDERS :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 08:52 PM~10061565
> *must be lost.  thought i was in HOUSTON LOWRIDERS :uh:
> *



well, no. you _are_ in HOUSTON :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 08:52 PM~10061565
> *must be lost.  thought i was in HOUSTON LOWRIDERS :uh:
> *


yeah your lost


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 08:52 PM~10061565
> *must be lost.  thought i was in HOUSTON LOWRIDERS :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Feb 29 2008, 08:56 PM~10061596
> *well, no.  you are in HOUSTON :biggrin:
> *


ok. sorry. post more pics of rolling garbage :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 09:05 PM~10061658
> *ok.  sorry.  post more pics of rolling garbage :cheesy:
> *









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 29 2008, 09:05 PM~10061658
> *ok.  sorry.  post more pics of rolling garbage :cheesy:
> *


look here!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 29 2008, 07:37 PM~10061402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody need to go out there ina low low and shutem down


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 29 2008, 09:13 PM~10061710
> *And fleetwood lacs......
> Somebody need to go out there ina low low and shutem down
> *


WHERE AND WHEN????? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

last one


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Pleez stop with the slab pix. its not funny anymore....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10061825
> *Pleez stop with the slab pix. its not funny anymore....
> *


done


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 29 2008, 08:23 PM~10061763
> *last one
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:aight now das some ol bullshit right there....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10061848
> *:uh:aight now das some ol bullshit right there....
> *


and thats not a photoshop. galveston *****


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 29 2008, 10:35 PM~10061840
> *done
> *


Thanx homie.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Feb 29 2008, 10:08 PM~10062053
> *mest up
> *


no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 29 2008, 10:36 PM~10062267
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 29 2008, 09:46 PM~10062328
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 29 2008, 12:29 AM~10055370
> *cool.. thats a bad ass theme.. i can feel that.. gotta do some patterns with murals of old school rappers in them..
> 4 elements of hip hop theme
> 
> *


That's what I'm going for.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 29 2008, 09:23 PM~10061763
> *last one
> 
> 
> ...


ain't that slim's old ride, oh no,wait slim had a rav4 or was it a hunday (however fk you spell it)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 29 2008, 10:24 PM~10062580
> *ain't that slim's old ride, oh no,wait slim had a rav4 or was it a hunday (however fk you spell it)
> *


he had a honda crv with a bootleg ass box in the backseat.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 29 2008, 11:38 PM~10062673
> *he had a honda crv with a bootleg ass box in the backseat.... :biggrin:
> *


oh ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

got 2 passes for the cook-off for saturday if anyone wants them 7132590117....jay


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 1 2008, 12:06 AM~10063171
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Whats up everybody ? Who is rolling tonight?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.no-se.com/forums/


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 28 2008, 08:27 PM~10054319
> *que onda Mario!!!!wat u up too, putoooooooo! :biggrin:  :biggrin: ready for the battle of tha singles? :nicoderm: ALMOST TIME EASTER IS AROUND THE CORNER..
> *


ready im always ready :biggrin: :biggrin: why easter and not know :0 :0 :0 hopefull :biggrin: :biggrin: y turns out good. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10054617
> *SOUNDS GOOD PURPLE STUFF SHOULD BE ON THA BUMPER BY THEN! :0  :biggrin:
> *


really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna see that :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 1 2008, 10:33 AM~10064140
> *ready im always ready :biggrin:  :biggrin: why easter and not know :0  :0  :0 hopefull :biggrin:  :biggrin: y turns out good. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey just wait a minute NOW!!! i waited for everyone for a long time including YOU! :biggrin: i should be out soon...  it going to be good thats for SURE.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 1 2008, 10:36 AM~10064147
> *really!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna see that :biggrin:
> *


u'll get ur turn, at the right time dont panic....its for the fun u know how we do it..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

oooooo!!!!!!!!!!! well i guess i have to wait then.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 1 2008, 08:38 AM~10064153
> *u'll get ur turn, at the right time dont panic....its for the fun u know how we do it..
> *


when is tha right time!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

i just hopp for fun. :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

are you going to make it today tony?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up EMPIRE... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 1 2008, 10:53 AM~10064654
> *
> *


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10064674
> *wut up EMPIRE... :biggrin:
> *



chillin chillin...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 1 2008, 10:58 AM~10064674
> *wut up EMPIRE... :biggrin:
> *


 Wat up Fam!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 1 2008, 11:02 AM~10064701
> *chillin chillin...
> *


 Hameezy! Wats da deal......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *RA-RA*
:uh:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 1 2008, 11:08 AM~10064728
> *Hameezy! Wats da deal......
> *



what it do playa!?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 1 2008, 01:02 PM~10065239
> *
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 29 2008, 05:56 PM~10060449
> *i know..but red , damu ,or pyro..:thumbsdown:  jus wouldnt work with this one...
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10054897
> *i wont be in the rag, i think it just sold....
> *


saw it on hwy 6 yesterday on the back of a flat bed


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 1 2008, 01:53 PM~10065550
> *saw it on hwy 6 yesterday on the back of a flat bed
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 1 2008, 01:49 PM~10065539
> *
> *


 :uh: your in it at every show..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 1 2008, 04:01 PM~10065788
> *:uh: your in it at every show..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 1 2008, 03:16 PM~10065847
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Wat up Big Texas!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 1 2008, 04:31 PM~10065922
> *
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Vasquez and Silva you were my money makers tonite!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 2 2008, 12:20 AM~10068688
> *Vasquez and Silva you were my money makers tonite!!! :cheesy:
> *



PIMPIN'


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did anyone go to westheimer i didnt get back in time to ride out, next time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha, man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 11:47 AM~10070132
> *did anyone go to westheimer i didnt get back in time to ride out, next time.
> *


and you one that started it all. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2008, 10:50 AM~10070146
> *and you one that started it all.  :uh:
> *


business and money before anything.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 10:47 AM~10070132
> *did anyone go to westheimer i didnt get back in time to ride out, next time.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2008, 12:00 PM~10070200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 2 2008, 12:05 PM~10070220
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :loco:
> *


corvorado corvette based eldog , was in bond movie live and let die. or something like that.. well base does look way off though, like you almost sitting over rear wheels.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/EXTREMELY-R...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2008, 11:07 AM~10070240
> *corvorado  corvette based eldog , was in bond movie live and let die. or something like that..  well base does look way off though, like you almost sitting over rear wheels.
> 
> 
> ...



Man is some shit like dat some old man brings it to our shop once ina while ............loks lika mix of a vete eldog montecarlo....and all types of shit......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2008, 12:10 PM~10070255
> *:0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/EXTREMELY-R...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


The link doesn't work :nosad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2008, 10:50 AM~10070146
> *and you one that started it all.  :uh:
> *


watch out for the lac comin down your street :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 03:43 PM~10071062
> *watch out for the lac comin down your street  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

need a bumper kit if anyone knows someone with one.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall foos passing cars around like its aids


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 2 2008, 12:40 PM~10070367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats whatcha due with sluts pass around to homies when you done with em.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 2 2008, 02:43 PM~10071062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u would know.... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 2 2008, 03:31 PM~10071213
> *
> u would know.... :uh:
> *


 :uh: no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2008, 03:59 PM~10071333
> *:uh:  no
> *


whats up purple boy??? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 2 2008, 04:02 PM~10071346
> *whats up purple boy??? :0
> *


nothing black bitch.. i was tryin 2 text u last night


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2008, 04:09 PM~10071374
> *nothing black bitch.. i was tryin 2 text u last night
> *


dont text me bitch just call..... :biggrin: what did u want??? send pm or call me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 2 2008, 04:11 PM~10071381
> *dont text me bitch just call..... :biggrin:  what did u want??? send pm or call me
> *


just gunna talk shit to ya.. didnt want nothing


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2008, 04:16 PM~10071401
> *just gunna talk shit to ya.. didnt want nothing
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2008, 05:22 PM~10071183
> *yall foos passing cars around like its aids
> *


thats what it looks like, but it feels better to build your own!!!  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2008, 09:52 PM~10073395
> *thats what it looks like, but it feels better to build your own!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


more sneak dissin?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 03:43 PM~10071062
> *watch out for the lac comin down your street  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now this is what a Lac should look like....and its complete


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 04:43 PM~10071062
> *watch out for the lac comin down your street  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


its a bad fuckin ride though!!!good to know its back in town..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 2 2008, 07:37 PM~10072680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2008, 08:52 PM~10073395
> *thats what it looks like, but it feels better to build your own!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


then build your own, and let me do my thing


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2008, 03:22 PM~10071183
> *yall foos passing cars around like its aids
> *


call it aids, but it looks like its a disease that some people just cant catch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 10:16 PM~10073604
> *call it aids, but it looks like its a disease that some people just cant catch
> *


change your avatar already


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: elrj3, RAGALAC

mada fucker trippin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2008, 09:17 PM~10073625
> *change your avatar already
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 10:19 PM~10073640
> *:0
> *


man said "looks like dirty chrome" :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

for those that have a trailer
WINCH FOR SALE BARND NEW IN A BOX PART# 603700 WARN WORKS $200
713-248-1759
http://www.warn.com/works/dcwinches/DC3700.shtml

WARN Works® 3700DC 12V DC Powered Winch - 3700-Lb. Capacity, Model# 603700
A 3700 lb. pull rating makes this a perfect tool for almost any job. The
WARN Works® 3700 puts an all-metal gear train together with a 1.9hp
permanent magnet motor and a rugged three-stage planetary gear design,
providing a 3,700 lb. rated pull. It has an all-weather remote control with
12ft. lead for easy and safe power in or out. The multi-directional clutch
is lever actuated and allows for free spooling of up to 43ft. of wire rope.
Braking is controlled by a mechanical and dynamic system that holds the full
rated load. An ideal combination for rolling and static load pulling
applications. Includes a new integrated fairlead. 1-year limited warranty.
U.S.A.

RETAILS FOR $369.99


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

also got 2 tickets to Brooks and Dunn 3/22/08 for sale $60

section 356
row A
seats 3 & 4

if anyone is interested


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 2 2008, 09:27 PM~10073714
> *for those that have a trailer
> WINCH FOR SALE BARND NEW IN A BOX PART# 603700  WARN WORKS $200
> 713-248-1759
> ...


i pm u. i finally broke down and bought a trailer yesterday..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 10:33 PM~10073767
> *i pm u. i finally broke down and bought a trailer yesterday..
> *


weird.. i got me a trailer of my own now too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2008, 09:36 PM~10073797
> *weird.. i got me a trailer of my own now too.
> *


yeah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 10:37 PM~10073805
> *yeah
> *


yeah..gray with pinstriping. paint so fresh, car let tire marks on the diamond plate.. mayne..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 09:33 PM~10073767
> *i pm u. i finally broke down and bought a trailer yesterday..
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 2 2008, 09:17 PM~10073630
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: elrj3, RAGALAC
> 
> ...


Yea I think I hurt some senior citizens feelings in off topic ol hatin ass ****** lokl


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 2 2008, 11:11 PM~10074037
> *Yea I think I hurt some senior citizens feelings in off topic ol hatin ass ****** lokl
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 2 2008, 09:17 PM~10073630
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: elrj3, RAGALAC
> 
> ...


Yea I think I hurt some senior citizens feelings in off topic ol hatin ass ****** lokl


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

selling these ulgy azz 14x7's center golds
with 185-75-14 thick whites,golds rusted,
chromes ok some checked but not 
peeling,2 bar swept spinners,
adapters 4 a mazda truck,get a spray can(paint)
and hook em up!!
LOOKEN TO GET 125.00
HIT ME UP 
832-921-3164


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 09:16 PM~10073604
> *call it aids, but it looks like its a disease that some people just cant catch
> *


i got it for life..
lowrider till i die


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 12:06 AM~10074752
> *i got it for life..
> aids till i die next year
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJYWzHEGEIo


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 10:47 AM~10070132
> *did anyone go to westheimer i didnt get back in time to ride out, next time.
> *


me and couple of homies went but no one else showed up . all i got was a flat tire. stayed out there for about an hour. trying to get an extra rim. but it was cool laws didnt fuck with us we should try it again next saturday :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 02:43 PM~10071062
> *watch out for the lac comin down your street  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: clean


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 03:43 PM~10071062
> *watch out for the lac comin down your street  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

CLEAN ASS LAC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2008, 09:30 AM~10075670
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: clean
> *


THAT RAGETY MUFUCKAAAAAA.........WEEENIE SETUP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 3 2008, 08:23 AM~10075851
> *THAT RAGETY MUFUCKAAAAAA.........WEEENIE SETUP
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 2 2008, 09:27 PM~10073714
> *for those that have a trailer
> WINCH FOR SALE BARND NEW IN A BOX PART# 603700  WARN WORKS $200
> 713-248-1759
> ...


kenny?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

For those setting up Sunday morning.....keep this in mind.

March 9, this Sunday, marks the beginning of daylight-saving time. Unless you enjoy being late to church or miss setup for the car show, mark March 9 on your calender and don't forget to change your clocks the night before. 

*March 9 at 1:59 a.m. the time will magically become 3 a.m.*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 04:43 PM~10071062
> *watch out for the lac comin down your street  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice 90 side moldings, I wonder who made those :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2008, 09:24 AM~10075647
> *me and couple of homies went but no one else showed up . all i got was a flat tire. stayed out there for about an hour. trying to get an extra  rim. but it was cool laws didnt fuck with us we should try it again next saturday :biggrin:
> *


I went from DairyAshford to 610 and back, never saw a lolow


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 10:52 AM~10076835
> *I went from DairyAshford to 610 and back, never saw a lolow
> *


no shit around what time. I was at tha wok bo parking lot on westheimer and old westheimer from like 9.30pm till like 11.20 getting my tire and shit. there were sum other cars there too from H TOWN MAGICOS AND STRICTLY HOMIES. wE WENT TO HWY 6 AFTER THAT BOUT 12


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2008, 12:56 PM~10076866
> *no shit around what time. I was at tha wok bo parking lot on westheimer and old westheimer from like 9.30pm till like 11.20 getting my tire and shit. there were sum other cars there too from H TOWN MAGICOS AND STRICTLY HOMIES. wE WENT TO HWY 6 AFTER THAT BOUT 12
> *


9:30 to about 10:30.... I thought about going out to hwy 6 but said fkit!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 11:04 AM~10076913
> *9:30 to about 10:30.... I thought about going out to hwy 6 but said fkit!
> *


yes i was there around that time . next time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 12:49 PM~10076795
> *nice 90 side moldings, DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZ*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 3 2008, 01:17 PM~10076988
> *DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZ
> *


So you call me DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZ???? :uh:


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up with mambos we gonna let the trucks and wanna be donks takeova :nono:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Mar 3 2008, 11:37 AM~10077094
> *whats up with mambos we gonna let the trucks and wanna be donks takeova :nono:
> *


no sir no :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Mar 3 2008, 11:37 AM~10077094
> *whats up with mambos we gonna let the trucks and wanna be donks takeova :nono:
> *


i know some of the big rim riders..and truckers..
they coo... they know not to do dumb shit..
but as for the others.. fuck em!


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

yea but apparently alot of lowriders didnt show up yesterday more trucks and big wheel ridaz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats cause you went the wrong weekend..
its every other sunday...:twak:


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

ive been going every week for the past couple of weeks and this was the first time lowriders wernt there im juz sayin homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 01:01 PM~10077272
> *:uh:
> *



u gonna be ready 2 ride down here in a couple weeks sic???


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 02:01 PM~10077272
> *:uh:
> *


u be going every other sunday or what


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haaaaaaaaaaaaa, one of ya'll can have her.. told ya'll i'm thru with white brawds. 
heres aim convo i had with her earlier. 


UR3RDCOASTMAMIXX: i need a favor
IMPALAon20s: yeah?
UR3RDCOASTMAMIXX: im a dancer and i got hurt at work and i got to pay my po 65 dollors today if not there going to revok me can u loan it to me
IMPALAon20s: ha. only if you gonna give me some head 
UR3RDCOASTMAMIXX: we can fuck
IMPALAon20s: but no kissin 
UR3RDCOASTMAMIXX: k


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 12:16 PM~10077352
> *haaaaaaaaaaaaa, one of ya'll can have her..  told ya'll i'm thru with white brawds.
> heres aim convo i had with her earlier.
> UR3RDCOASTMAMIXX: i need a favor
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 12:16 PM~10077352
> *haaaaaaaaaaaaa, one of ya'll can have her..  told ya'll i'm thru with white brawds.
> heres aim convo i had with her earlier.
> UR3RDCOASTMAMIXX: i need a favor
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Mar 3 2008, 12:06 PM~10077297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill take one for the team


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 01:23 PM~10077386
> *:0
> *


she all yours if you want. i dont mess with those wangsta chicks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 12:29 PM~10077417
> *she all yours if you want.  i dont mess with those wangsta chicks.
> 
> 
> ...


thats all sic right there.. she can teach him how to be black... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 01:30 PM~10077424
> *thats all sic right there.. she can teach him how to be black... :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sic, her name karen.. go IM her. lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 02:16 PM~10077352
> *haaaaaaaaaaaaa, one of ya'll can have her..  told ya'll i'm thru with white brawds.
> heres aim convo i had with her earlier.
> UR3RDCOASTMAMIXX: i need a favor
> ...


lol.. scandalst!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 12:31 PM~10077434
> *haaaaaaa..
> 
> sic, her name karen.. go IM her.    lol
> *


he probably already doin it... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 01:31 PM~10077437
> *he probably already doin it... :biggrin:
> *


prolly, he saw "white brawd" and did like this :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 3 2008, 12:29 PM~10077417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 12:33 PM~10077442
> *prolly, he said "white brawd" and did like this  :wow:
> *


 or like this :worship:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 01:28 PM~10077414
> *i hope so.. gotta find a ride 1st..
> el sicko will make it.. but gas gunna kill me
> yep yep
> ...



we might be able 2 work out the ride, if need be ill roll down 2 get ya and bring ya down here then take ya back when your done, just show me sum love on da ride and i got ya.....also i might want a lil more done than what i had originally said....and i have maybe 4 other cars and a motorcycle that want work...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 12:33 PM~10077450
> *
> haha.. i didnt know there was a certain way
> 
> *


of course u didn't... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 12:33 PM~10077442
> *prolly, he saw "white brawd" and did like this  :wow:
> *


i did one of these :0 :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 01:33 PM~10077450
> *wangsta are the best ones..
> haha.. i didnt know there was a certain way
> im on what?
> ...


AIM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 12:35 PM~10077461
> *i did one of these :0  :|
> *


u know u did this :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Mar 3 2008, 12:33 PM~10077453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


teach me the ways of the black man "ogblackbitchcalirydahsir"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 12:38 PM~10077484
> *
> teach me the ways of the black man  "ogblackbitchcalirydahsir"
> *


nope tripleogpurpleboypaintingcrookedlinesasswiggah...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 3 2008, 12:35 PM~10077462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just a lil


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 01:38 PM~10077484
> *cool.. that may work.. or ill just steal my moms camry and ride out..how many rides in total... do any want long lines.. that way i can get the tape i need.. cause we all know im crooked
> teach me the ways of the black man  "ogblackbitchcalirydahsir"
> *



just let me know either way, we gonna need it done before the april 27th show...ill probably want line down da side, i was thinkin i might try and silver leaf down da side....ill find out 4 sure how many cars and let ya know.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 12:40 PM~10077497
> *nope tripleogpurpleboypaintingcrookedlinesasswiggah...
> *


why i gotta be a wiggah.. cuz!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 12:46 PM~10077544
> *why i gotta be a wiggah.. cuz!
> *


:uh: thats why....white boy tryna be black....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 3 2008, 12:42 PM~10077515
> *just let me know either way, we gonna need it done before the april 27th show...ill probably want line down da side, i was thinkin i might try and silver leaf down da side....ill find out 4 sure how many cars and let ya know.......
> *


cool.. if you want leaf.. i need a deposit..so i can order all that shit..

just give me a call when you get everything figured out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 12:47 PM~10077554
> *:uh: thats why....white boy tryna be black....
> *


nowhatimsayin!!!
coming down like mayne!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 12:54 PM~10077618
> *nowhatimsayin!!!
> coming down like mayne!!
> *


dont ever do that again.... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 12:55 PM~10077632
> *dont ever do that again.... :uh:
> *


wangster rap made me try it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 12:57 PM~10077645
> *wangster rap made me try it
> *


u stupid...lol..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sixty8.. thats bitch is ugly..
ill let cali take that one..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 01:02 PM~10077678
> *u stupid...lol..
> *


i been told that once or twice in my life before.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2008, 08:52 PM~10073395
> *thats what it looks like, but it feels better to build your own!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


aint that tha truth!!!!! AMEN :worship: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 3 2008, 01:05 PM~10077700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yea by me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 01:32 PM~10077873
> *:nosad:
> :biggrin: yea by me
> *


come to my crib foo..lets stripe ya car.. im making my portfolio..i need to add it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 01:51 PM~10078023
> *come to my crib foo..lets stripe ya car.. im making my portfolio..i need to add it
> *


***** its raining out here...u can do it this weekend when i go to the shop...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ UP SIC I NEED SOME STRIPE DONE TO MY REGAL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 3 2008, 01:52 PM~10078034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this pete?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 02:05 PM~10077700
> *sixty8.. thats bitch is ugly..
> ill let cali take that one..
> *


oh..she ugly now that she shot you down.. but little while ago you was all on it, even after seeing her wangsta pic. :scrutinize: 


oh,and its *Devious *mother fk'r


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 02:24 PM~10078336
> *oh..she ugly now that she shot you down..    but little while ago you was all on it, even after seeing her wangsta pic.    :scrutinize:
> oh,and its Devious mother fk'r
> *


she been ugly.. never said she was fine..

sixty8wimp


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 3 2008, 02:12 PM~10078222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 02:42 PM~10078475
> *naw bitch out here it just stopped raining....
> :0
> :0
> *


still by pv


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 02:49 PM~10078531
> *still by pv
> *


yep now its windy ass hell


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, Mr.Teardrop, *Lord Goofy*
what up???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2008, 11:52 AM~10076835
> *I went from DairyAshford to 610 and back, never saw a lolow
> *



and never called no one :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 3 2008, 07:24 AM~10075647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never call me out by name like that in public


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 12:29 PM~10077417
> *she all yours if you want.  i dont mess with those wangsta chicks.
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch must be a dancer at the center for the retarded on w. dallas


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

we were gonna go on saturday but there are no seats in the caddy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

buckets


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL THOUGHT ABOUT THAT BUT I AM TO SHORT WOULDNT REACH THE PEDAL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 03:08 PM~10078633
> *yep now its windy ass hell
> *


ha.. cause you out in the middle of no where


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 03:43 PM~10078834
> *ha.. cause you out in the middle of no where
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 3 2008, 04:42 PM~10078832
> *LOL THOUGHT ABOUT THAT BUT I AM TO SHORT WOULDNT REACH THE PEDAL :biggrin:
> *



mest up :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 3 2008, 04:42 PM~10078832
> *LOL THOUGHT ABOUT THAT BUT I AM TO SHORT WOULDNT REACH THE PEDAL :biggrin:
> *


Stilts? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 3 2008, 04:43 PM~10078836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slim could drive that bitch from da back seat.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 3 2008, 04:45 PM~10078856
> *Stilts? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: I'm not THAT short :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 04:46 PM~10078860
> *slim could drive that bitch from da back seat.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale: 

2 used prestolite solenoid blocks (yes they work) $20 for pair
4 slow downs *new* $24 for a pair or all 4 for $40
like these


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill give you 25 for the blocks and all the slow downs.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 03:52 PM~10078909
> *for sale:
> 
> 2 used prestolite solenoid blocks (yes they work) $20 for pair
> ...


da fuck you just say.. illiterate mother fucker..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 3 2008, 04:54 PM~10078922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i made correction.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

actually, i think i have 6 of those slow downs.. i'll have to double check when i get to the crib.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2008, 04:54 PM~10078922
> *ill give you 25 for the blocks and all the slow downs.
> *


besides dunno about doing business with you, heard you burn someone on some rocks. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 03:59 PM~10078954
> *besides dunno about doing business with you, heard you burn someone on some rocks.    :uh:
> *


lolol fuck them rocks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 04:46 PM~10078860
> *slim could drive that bitch from da back seat.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 05:46 PM~10078860
> *slim could drive that bitch from da back seat.
> *


you just mad cuz every time you get in and out of the capala yo belly honks the horn


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 3 2008, 05:39 PM~10079253
> *you just mad cuz every time you get in and out of the capala yo belly honks the horn
> *


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 3 2008, 05:39 PM~10079253
> *you just mad cuz every time you get in and out of the capala yo belly honks the horn
> *


stupid, thats only when i change the radio. thats why i bought remote


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone buy the solenoids blocks and slow downs.. going to good a cause.. gonna send $ for commissary for one of my honeys thats locked up.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 3 2008, 04:39 PM~10079253
> *you just mad cuz every time you get in and out of the capala yo belly honks the horn
> *


i heard big pimp used my trailer to haul a wrap 68 frame....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2008, 07:30 PM~10079623
> *i heard big pimp used THE BELTWAY AS A HULA-HOOP....
> *


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2008, 06:30 PM~10079623
> *i heard big pimp used my trailer to haul a wrap 68 frame....
> *


heard what you thought was your trailer belongs to yours truely now. charge it to da game bitch.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 05:36 PM~10079668
> *heard what you thought was your trailer belongs to yours truely now.  charge it to da game bitch.
> *


kinda like both of yalls just keep it at big pimps house...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2008, 06:58 PM~10079841
> *kinda like both of yalls just keep it at big pimps house...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 06:03 PM~10079860
> *:uh:
> *


or lonestars whichever is convienent


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. should i add 2nd 68 to my driveway?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...57161%26fvi%3D1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 06:59 PM~10080316
> *mayne..    should i add 2nd 68 to my driveway?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...57161%26fvi%3D1
> *



I think you should thats a good deal it will look good sittin next to the 1st 68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 3 2008, 08:46 PM~10080672
> *I think you should thats a good deal it will look good sittin next to the 1st 68
> *


shame i dont fit in it. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

UP FOR SALE:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10080705


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 3 2008, 05:30 PM~10079623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finish da 1st bucket u got bishhhhhh


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 07:49 PM~10080710
> *shame i dont fit in it.   :angry:
> *


:0 just take out the front seat and you can be like slim driving from the backseat


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 3 2008, 08:51 PM~10080729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speaking of grills.. mayne..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 05:16 PM~10079490
> *someone buy the solenoids blocks and slow downs.. going to good a cause.. gonna send $ for commissary for one of my honeys thats locked up.
> *


LMFAO :roflmao: 
Are you really going to send her money? Did you tell her I gave you her address?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 3 2008, 09:27 PM~10081121
> *LMFAO :roflmao:
> Are you really going to send her money? Did you tell her I gave you her address?
> *


i tried,but can't figure out that site or her inmate number thing.. and yeah i told her.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 3 2008, 05:39 PM~10079253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bish you know you tryin to get the $65 for the desparate white ho...... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2008, 04:52 PM~10078909
> *for sale:
> 
> 2 used prestolite solenoid blocks (yes they work) $20 for pair
> ...



$20 shipped for the blocks........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2008, 10:32 PM~10082457
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> bish you know you tryin to get the $65 for the desparate white ho...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

car club pics gone wrong........ :uh: :uh: 



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *G-Bodyman*, La_Nena
whats up?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2008, 11:13 PM~10082837
> *car club pics gone wrong........ :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


thats gay.... :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2008, 12:17 AM~10082858
> *thats gay.... :uh:
> *


HAHAH the pose or the fact that someone took the time to photochop it? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 3 2008, 11:18 PM~10082873
> *HAHAH the pose or the fact that someone took the time to photochop it? :biggrin:
> *


both... in that order....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2008, 12:17 AM~10082858
> *thats gay.... :uh:
> *


looks mighty sexy to me :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 11:20 PM~10082893
> *looks mighty sexy to me  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :barf:
> *


i knew it would gay boy... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2008, 12:21 AM~10082903
> *i knew it would gay boy... :uh:
> *


my dick dont discriminate (i aint afraid to stick my dick in another mans ass)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 11:23 PM~10082916
> *my dick dont discriminate (i aint afraid to stick my dick in another mans ass)
> *


and ur proud of that??? that is as gay as your 4 door impala.... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2008, 12:27 AM~10082935
> *and ur proud of that??? that is as gay as your 4 door impala.... :uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

"wanksta rap made me do it......"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 11:32 PM~10082985
> *"wanksta rap made me do it......"
> *


no it didnt... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2008, 12:33 AM~10083002
> *no it didnt... :uh:
> *


yes it did. 

lil wayne kissed baby


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 11:35 PM~10083020
> *yes it did.
> 
> lil wayne kissed baby
> *


and your point is??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2008, 12:36 AM~10083032
> *and your point is??
> *


wanksta rap made me do it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 3 2008, 11:39 PM~10082515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: snitch and a ***.. figures.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 12:36 AM~10083039
> *:uh: snitch and a ***..  figures.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 3 2008, 11:37 PM~10083051
> *:uh:
> *


u put your own business out there... so devious aint lying...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 4 2008, 12:23 AM~10082916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN....TRUE BUSINESS MAN...... :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 4 2008, 12:41 AM~10083083
> *WTF?????
> 
> DAMN....TRUE BUSINESS MAN...... :uh:  :uh:
> *


$25 and i'll slap your address and $5 worth of stamps on em, stick em in mailbox and see what happens?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 12:44 AM~10083111
> *$25 and i'll slap your address and $5 worth of stamps on em,  stick em in mailbox and see what happens?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

MAN THE SHIT YOU COME UP WITH.....

I SHOULD BE THERE SUNDAY, SO IF YOU STILL HAVE THEM....I'LL HIT YOU UP....PM ME YOUR NUMBER.....

OH...AND USPS HAS FLAT RATE BOXES....LIKE $9 TO SHIP.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 4 2008, 12:48 AM~10083150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MAN THE SHIT YOU COME UP WITH.....
> ...


kinda steep. and aight.. but i work sunday.. so you better be here early, i go in at 2pm.. otherwise you fk'd.


unless you get someone here to come gimme $20 for em and hold em for you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 12:52 AM~10083181
> *kinda steep. and aight.. but i work sunday..  so you better be here early, i go in at 2pm..    otherwise you fk'd.
> unless you get someone here to come gimme $20 for em and hold em for you.
> *


you can also pass by my house to look at them thangs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 4 2008, 12:54 AM~10083193
> *you can also pass by my house to look at them thangs
> *


only thing at your TRAILER is a 65, and only thing to hook up to it is a tow truck. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 3 2008, 04:43 PM~10078836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i aint that short to reach the pedals.how u think i drove it in the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone know if velia's pinata's is still open.....i tried calling number in phone book, but it's disconnected.....  

if someone would help me out and give danny the $20 he's asking for, i'll give it back to you on sunday......i hope to be at the True Eminence car show...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 4 2008, 01:23 AM~10082916
> *my dick dont discriminate (i aint afraid to stick my dick in another mans ass)
> *


WTF!!! I think you're in the wrong forums!!! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :burn:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 4 2008, 08:48 AM~10084353
> *WTF!!! I think you're in the wrong forums!!! :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :burn:
> *



agreed


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2008, 12:13 AM~10082839
> *3 Members: cali rydah, G-Bodyman, La_Nena
> whats up??  :biggrin:
> *


whatz up homie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 4 2008, 08:48 AM~10084353
> *WTF!!! I think you're in the wrong forums!!! :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :burn:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 4 2008, 09:36 AM~10084603
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :tongue: 

whats up jay.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2008, 09:33 AM~10084582
> *:yessad:
> *


Sup sexy Hny how you been girl? :0


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2008, 09:52 AM~10084715
> *:roflmao:  :tongue:
> 
> whats up jay.
> *



nada..here at work....today start any better than yesterday?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 4 2008, 09:58 AM~10084744
> *Sup sexy Hny how you been girl? :0
> *


hey you!! long time no talk! how ya been?? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 4 2008, 09:59 AM~10084749
> *nada..here at work....today start any better than yesterday?
> *


yyyeeeessss!! alot better!!

sunday was a crazy night for me. LOL


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2008, 09:13 AM~10084826
> *yyyeeeessss!! alot better!!
> 
> sunday was a crazy night for me. LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2008, 10:09 AM~10084803
> *hey you!! long time no talk! how ya been?? :cheesy:
> *


I've been good ..... Hows life out there? When you coming to Chitown? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2008, 10:13 AM~10084826
> *yyyeeeessss!! alot better!!
> 
> sunday was a crazy night for me. LOL
> *



good to hear....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 4 2008, 10:15 AM~10084847
> *:0
> *


how the prego? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 4 2008, 10:17 AM~10084862
> *I've been good ..... Hows life out there? When you coming to Chitown? :0  :cheesy:
> *


shit....its too cold out there for my ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 4 2008, 10:18 AM~10084865
> *good to hear....
> *


aer you fully recovered from your weekend?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Mar 4 2008, 09:58 AM~10084744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya'll trippin.. all that azz kissin aint gonna get hrny's chonies off.. she likes likes it rough,gotta cuss her out and threaten to choke her.. she digs that kinda talk.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 11:06 AM~10085163
> *ya'll trippin..  all that azz kissin aint gonna get hrny's chonies off..    she likes likes it rough,gotta cuss her out and threaten to choke her..  she digs that kinda talk.
> *


hater! :roflmao: 

aint no one tryin to mack fker. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2008, 11:13 AM~10085206
> *hater! :roflmao:
> 
> aint no one tryin to mack fker. :uh:
> *


yeah they are, but they game weak.. suprised they ain't invited you to olive garden yet.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 11:06 AM~10085163
> *ya'll trippin..  all that azz kissin aint gonna get hrny's chonies off..    she likes likes it rough,gotta cuss her out and threaten to choke her..  she digs that kinda talk.
> *



:nono: not me playa!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e279/87cutty/*******-apartments.jpg


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 11:14 AM~10085214
> *yeah they are, but they game weak..  suprised they ain't invited you to olive garden yet.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

uh, no they aint fool! :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 4 2008, 11:20 AM~10085280
> *http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e279/87cutty/*******-apartments.jpg
> *


i'm diggin that


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 11:14 AM~10085214
> *yeah they are, but they game weak..  suprised they ain't invited you to olive garden yet.
> *



grap you a bucket of wings and a note pad cause this youngster will teach you something pops!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 4 2008, 12:20 PM~10085280
> *http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e279/87cutty/*******-apartments.jpg
> *


nice pad!! That was yours in N.C.? when you wheelin back to H-town? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 4 2008, 11:48 AM~10085530
> *nice pad!! That was yours in N.C.? when you wheelin back to H-town? :biggrin:
> *




I just need the wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 4 2008, 12:49 PM~10085538
> *I just need the wheels!  :biggrin:
> *


throw some D's on it! :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Mar 4 2008, 08:28 AM~10084559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 11:23 AM~10085801
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 11:14 AM~10085214
> *yeah they are, but they game weak..  suprised they ain't invited you to olive garden yet.
> *


thanks for the idea on where to eat lunch. :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10086133
> *
> *


sup kin folk


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 01:28 PM~10086288
> *sup kin folk
> *




heard SNJ making a come back... rumors?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

ok


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 12:28 PM~10086288
> *sup kin folk
> *


chillin...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 4 2008, 01:35 PM~10086324
> *heard SNJ making a come back... rumors?
> *


same here


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Whats up La_Nena you going Sat for set-up?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 4 2008, 02:10 PM~10086524
> *Whats up La_Nena you going Sat for set-up?
> *


yes I am are you? :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave: ham sandwich


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 4 2008, 01:16 PM~10086563
> *yes  I am are you? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i'll be doing all the registration. I'll be there all day! It's going to be a long weekend for me but it's all worth it! :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 4 2008, 01:25 PM~10086605
> *:wave: ham sandwich
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

yup yup and then with the rims that are going to be raffled


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 4 2008, 01:48 PM~10086767
> *yup yup and then with the rims that are going to be raffled
> *


Post up all the raffle info! I don't know the size of them or else I would do it! But I do know that the raffle tickets will be sold on Sat and Sun tickets are 1 for $5 or 3 for $10! :biggrin:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 02:10 PM~10086521
> *same here
> *


hola!! :]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 4 2008, 02:34 PM~10086672
> *Yeah i'll be doing all the registration. I'll be there all day! It's going to be a long weekend for me but it's all worth it!  :biggrin:
> *


Michelle brought me to a harsh realization....after setup on Saturday, before the setup on sunday...on saturday night....i'll be working at the club taking pics. Ohmygawd am I gonna be tired. I need to Hire a shutterbug for saturdays when I cant make it. Prolly have to raise my prices as well. :0


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 02:43 PM~10087225
> *Michelle brought me to a harsh realization....after setup on Saturday, before the setup on sunday...on saturday night....i'll be working at the club taking pics.  Ohmygawd am I gonna be tired.  I need to Hire a shutterbug for saturdays when I cant make it. Prolly have to raise my prices as well. :0
> *


 :0 Dang you are going to be tired as hell! Poor Hex!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose+Mar 4 2008, 03:40 PM~10087201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i vote for that brawd from broadway billiards.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 4 2008, 01:35 PM~10086324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ellie still owns the name rights, so I imagine if he aint doing it either someone gonna do alot of work for nothing or the name was sold. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 03:47 PM~10087265
> *:uh: here we go again
> i vote for that brawd from broadway billiards.
> *


Yeah them little girls follow John around everywhere... :0 

Yeah that chick is prolly outta my budget though.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 4 2008, 03:44 PM~10087242
> *:0 Dang you are going to be tired as hell! Poor Hex!
> *


I know...but it'll put some cash in my pocket and thats what its about.....well...umm...I guess I love taking pics too. Although, I AM kinda gettin burnt out on the club scene.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 03:47 PM~10087265
> *:uh: here we go again
> i vote for that brawd from broadway billiards.
> *



what do you mean by "here we go again???" 
[[wit yo hot pocket eatin ass]] haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 03:52 PM~10087302
> *Yeah them little girls follow John around everywhere... :0
> 
> Yeah that chick is prolly outta my budget though.
> *


word?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 03:55 PM~10087330
> *what do you mean by "here we go again???"
> [[wit yo hot pocket eatin ass]] haha
> *


hot wings, on my ballin days.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 03:52 PM~10087302
> *Yeah them little girls follow John around everywhere... :0
> 
> Yeah that chick is prolly outta my budget though.
> *


And for Dualhex02 "Yeah them little girls follow John around everywhere..."don't even go there!! acting like you don't remember me. i'm sure you remember me pretty well.. GOING ALL THE WAY TO GALVESTON TO PICK ME UP, RIGHT!???


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 03:56 PM~10087347
> *hot wings, on my ballin days.
> *


hot wings?? ONLY from wing stop :]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 03:56 PM~10087353
> *And for Dualhex02 "Yeah them little girls follow John around everywhere..."don't even go there!! acting like you don't remember me. i'm sure you remember me pretty well.. GOING ALL THE WAY TO GALVESTON TO PICK ME UP, RIGHT!???*


:0










like i said..here we go again. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 03:57 PM~10087369
> *hot wings?? ONLY from wing stop :]
> *


those suck.. try bayou city wings.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 03:58 PM~10087376
> *those suck..  try bayou city wings.
> *


sry, never heard of that place!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 03:56 PM~10087353
> *And for Dualhex02 "Yeah them little girls follow John around everywhere..."don't even go there!! acting like you don't remember me. i'm sure you remember me pretty well.. GOING ALL THE WAY TO GALVESTON TO PICK ME UP, RIGHT!???
> *


I didnt drive there, but had to drive back :angry: , while people had you in the back...umm well lets not go there either. :0 :biggrin: 

Did that ultimate breakfast lid ever turn up after all?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 03:59 PM~10087385
> *sry, never heard of that place!
> *


then you dont know shyt about wangs lil girl


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 03:59 PM~10087389
> *I didnt drive there, but had to drive back  :angry: , while people had you in the back...umm well lets not go there either. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Did that ultimate breakfast lid ever turn up after all?
> *


 :0 naw lets.. do tell


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am a baller on a budget so I treat myself to wings only on tuesdays...gotta love that 2 fer tuesdays. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

this topic got funny fast! :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

f.y.i. this is her..in her pornstar days lol!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 03:59 PM~10087389
> *I didnt drive there, but had to drive back  :angry: , while people had you in the back...umm well lets not go there either. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Did that ultimate breakfast lid ever turn up after all?
> *


But, you drove! so, before you start talking shit know what your talking about! thank you very much! last time i checked.. nothing went on in the back before you go and start stupid ass rumors! 

and "ultimate breakfast lid" i have no idea what you are talking about!?


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:03 PM~10087417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you big john..
posting up pictures and shittt.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:04 PM~10087425
> *fuck you big john..
> posting up pictures and shittt.
> *


dont get mad


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:05 PM~10087434
> *dont get mad
> *


i'm not mad johnny boy.
when are we going walking?? lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:06 PM~10087453
> *i'm not mad johnny boy.
> when are we going walking?? lol
> *


tonite....u down


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:06 PM~10087453
> *i'm not mad johnny boy.
> when are we going walking?? lol
> *


dont be afraid to open up tonite either loL!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:07 PM~10087458
> *tonite....u down
> *


alright very nice, very nice :]
what time?? :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:10 PM~10087479
> *alright very nice, very nice :]
> what time??  :thumbsup:
> *


? 7:30 or so...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:03 PM~10087418
> *But, you drove! so, before you start talking shit know what your talking about! thank you very much! last time i checked.. nothing went on in the back before you go and start stupid ass rumors!
> 
> and "ultimate breakfast lid" i have no idea what you are talking about!?
> *


Yeah we started out cruising, then the 4 capitanes have to go to galveston cause you need rescuing :0 

It hasnt been that long since that car show setup when you ate the lid or something, cause it disappeared and was nowhere to be found.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:10 PM~10087476
> *dont be afraid to open up tonite either loL!
> *


hahhaha.. WOWWWWWW!

who is all going??

oh, and big daddy [ david ] said get to work!! so, get off the computer!! you don't make money on layitlow!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:11 PM~10087489
> *Yeah we started out cruising, then the 4 capitanes have to go to galveston cause you need rescuing  :0
> 
> It hasnt been that long since that car show setup when you ate the lid or something, cause it disappeared and was nowhere to be found.
> *


damm she ate the lid? wtf?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2008, 04:02 PM~10087411
> *this topic got funny fast! :roflmao:
> *



si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:12 PM~10087499
> *hahhaha.. WOWWWWWW!
> 
> who is all going??
> ...


dammit man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:13 PM~10087508
> *dammit man!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thats right mayne...keep yo arse in check. :biggrin:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:11 PM~10087489
> *Yeah we started out cruising, then the 4 capitanes have to go to galveston cause you need rescuing  :0
> 
> It hasnt been that long since that car show setup when you ate the lid or something, cause it disappeared and was nowhere to be found.
> *


actually, i didn't need "rescuring" i told them that i could get a ride home the next day but, i'd just miss school. but, they wanted to come anyways. so, kiss my ass so what i don't care motas! hahaha. 

no, dumby! we found the lid in the back of phillip's car!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:15 PM~10087531
> *Thats right mayne...keep yo arse in check. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: lol!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:10 PM~10087486
> *? 7:30 or so...
> *


alright sounds good.
call or text me later! 
i'm about to leave david's to go pick up korrina from school
bye honey!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose+Mar 4 2008, 04:04 PM~10087425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




deezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz






welcome to LIL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 04:17 PM~10087550
> *yeah, dont get mad.. you look aight.    i'd hit it.
> :0
> fool said walking.
> ...


 lol! @ deez nuts!.....walking yes we are....... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just when houston thread was starting to get a little respectable. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 04:22 PM~10087580
> *just when houston thread was starting to get a little respectable.    :angry:
> *


how about another pic?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

On the left in this one









on the right










Javier with his hands on them stafford chicas


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 04:22 PM~10087580
> *just when houston thread was starting to get a little respectable.    :angry:
> *


When the heck did it get respectable?!? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:24 PM~10087593
> *how about another pic?
> *


no thanks..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 03:17 PM~10087550
> *yeah, dont get mad.. you look aight.    i'd hit it.
> 
> *


you would have to lift up your belly and find your piece first though lmfao haha


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

damn john thats cold how you gonna put my homegirl on blast like that??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Mar 4 2008, 04:24 PM~10087596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, it was going ok til big john's little groupie got here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 4 2008, 04:26 PM~10087610
> *you would have to lift up your belly and find your piece first though lmfao haha
> *


yeah.. so?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 4 2008, 04:26 PM~10087610
> *you would have to lift up your belly and find your piece first though lmfao haha
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 03:29 PM~10087626
> *yeah..  so?
> *


 :scrutinize: :twak: uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 4 2008, 04:27 PM~10087617
> *damn john thats cold how you gonna put my homegirl on blast like that??
> *


HAHA i think its kina like lay it low initiation......I think she just got cliqued in :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 4 2008, 04:27 PM~10087617
> *damn john thats cold how you gonna put my homegirl on blast like that??
> *


baaaad gateway :angry: double post


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stafford isnt far from mo city...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:35 PM~10087678
> *HAHA i think its kina like lay it low initiation......I think she just got cliqued in :biggrin:
> *


orale now she can wear the lil colors...loL!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 04:28 PM~10087619
> *oh her.. i remember her.    all im gonna say about that.
> well, it was going ok til big john's little groupie got here
> *



little groupie?? very respectable, huh? 
everything would've been okay before you started talking shit..


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:38 PM~10087705
> *orale now she can wear the lil colors...loL!
> *


good one john.. 
i'll remember that.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 4 2008, 04:38 PM~10087705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its only because we already know you and love you sweetie...its ok...it only hurts a little at first.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:40 PM~10087717
> *little groupie?? very respectable, huh?
> everything would've been okay before you started talking shit..
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 4 2008, 04:38 PM~10087701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:42 PM~10087738
> *Chale que si holmes.
> Its only because we already know you and love you sweetie...its ok...it only hurts a little at first.
> *


just be careful when ur finally able to venture to off topic lol!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:24 PM~10087596
> *On the left in this one
> 
> 
> ...


damn, posting up all these picture's of me.. what is this website some sort of gallery or what??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2008, 03:38 PM~10087701
> *stafford isnt far from mo city...
> *



sick life was spotted at hartz chicken today in stafford lol word on da street is a black guy was drivin it


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 03:43 PM~10087755
> *damn, posting up all these picture's of me.. what is this website some sort of gallery or what??
> *



so can i get yo number or que??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose+Mar 4 2008, 04:43 PM~10087755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 4 2008, 04:44 PM~10087758
> *sick life was spotted at hartz chicken today in stafford lol word on da street is a black guy was drivin it
> *


what frank??? YOUR EFFIN RANDOM!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 4 2008, 04:43 PM~10087747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:43 PM~10087747
> *just be careful when ur finally able to venture to off topic lol!
> *


so, john... tell me.. what do you actually mean by that???
i'm starting to think twice about you.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 03:48 PM~10087795
> *Yeah...its been said some have been known to never return from off topic, caught in a vortex of mindless posts and pr0n.
> Yeah, you should see my shrine to you at home....its almost as good as my website www.gottahavelindsey.com hahahah jk.... welcome...all kinds of crap happens here...ever heard that Alice in Chains song Man in the Box....heheheh
> Pics or it didnt happen
> *


i would have taken pics but i was too busy eating chicken lol


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:48 PM~10087795
> *Yeah...its been said some have been known to never return from off topic, caught in a vortex of mindless posts and pr0n.
> Yeah, you should see my shrine to you at home....its almost as good as my website www.gottahavelindsey.com hahahah jk.... welcome...all kinds of crap happens here...ever heard that Alice in Chains song Man in the Box....heheheh
> Pics or it didnt happen
> *



haha you seriously have me laughing over here!
no, i haven't heard that.. 
i saw the car there but, not the black guy driving it! hahaha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:48 PM~10087797
> *so, john... tell me.. what do you actually mean by that???
> i'm starting to think twice about you.
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:48 PM~10087797
> *so, john... tell me.. what do you actually mean by that???
> i'm starting to think twice about you.
> *


off topic is a part of this board that gets really retarded and is no-holds barred. you get photoshopped and seriously dogged there.

n00bs :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 03:47 PM~10087787
> *what frank??? YOUR EFFIN RANDOM!
> *



sooo the ladies like it when i randomly pop up lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 04:50 PM~10087817
> *haha you seriously have me laughing over here!
> no, i haven't heard that..
> i saw the car there but, not the black guy driving it! hahaha
> *


Ask john about it, I think he gets asked about Man in the Box alot....even after as old as that song is. I never thought it would be such a big hit. :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:54 PM~10087861
> *Ask john about it, I think he gets asked about Man in the Box alot....even after as old as that song is.  I never thought it would be such a big hit.  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:56 PM~10087886
> *:uh:
> *


its just an example of the nonsense that goes on in here and on offtopic. I wasnt gonna post that song up or anything :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:58 PM~10087897
> *its just an example of the nonsense that goes on in here and on offtopic.  I wasnt gonna post that song up or anything :uh:
> *


lol!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 03:03 PM~10087417
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where are the nude pixs? :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

laters...its quittin time. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 4 2008, 04:59 PM~10087903
> *where are the nude pixs? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin: nowhere on here


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 4 2008, 04:54 PM~10087861
> *Ask john about it, I think he gets asked about Man in the Box alot....even after as old as that song is.  I never thought it would be such a big hit.  :dunno:
> *


idk.. but, i seen a picture of big john photoshopped in a box!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 05:03 PM~10087951
> *idk.. but, i seen a picture of big john photoshopped in a box!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

lol! does any one know where *HAM *went! lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 03:58 PM~10087901
> *lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

big john..take all that talking to myspace.... :uh: ..we lowriding in here....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 4 2008, 05:37 PM~10088189
> *big john..take all that talking to myspace.... :uh: ..we lowriding in here....
> *


go play with ur jedi's....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:41 PM~10088224
> *go play with ur jedi's....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2008, 05:08 PM~10087991
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sky_@Mar 4 2008, 06:02 PM~10088401
> *i have a cutlass i am parting out i have bumpers and fenders hood and trunk back glass and quarter glass and cracked dash if you want any of this just pm me and i it is yours just come take it off it is free
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: La_Nena, *misslindseyrose*

she back for more


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Enter the raffle to win a set of 4 New 14x7 Knockoff style Wire Wheels. Tickets will be available Saturday(during setup) and Sunday(all day) at $5 each or 3/$10. Look for the booth OR for me :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 4 2008, 03:59 PM~10087903
> *where are the nude pixs? :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 4 2008, 06:37 PM~10088189
> *big john..take all that talking to myspace.... :uh: ..we lowriding in here....
> *


we are???
















:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 4 2008, 07:22 PM~10089065
> *:0
> *


nothings ever free free..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 09:13 PM~10089995
> *nothings ever free free..
> *


If anyone needs anything listed all they got do is go remove the part


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 4 2008, 08:55 PM~10089806
> *we are???
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

got some stuff fo' sale in the houston swapmeet. plllleeeaasssee somebody with an impala get this shit outta here(but leave me some money).

My Impala Stuff for Sale


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 4 2008, 07:38 PM~10089647
> *Enter the raffle to win a set of 4 New 14x7 Knockoff style Wire Wheels. Tickets will be available Saturday(during setup) and Sunday(all day) at $5 each or 3/$10. Look for the booth OR for me :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what kinda rims..."knock off style wire wheels" sound cheap :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 4 2008, 01:13 AM~10082837
> *car club pics gone wrong........ :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2008, 09:42 PM~10090272
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



wow, thats some kinda gay goin on right thurr :thumbsup: 




























:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 4 2008, 04:41 PM~10088224
> *go play with ur jedi's....
> *


 :uh: ...play with my lightsaber


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 4 2008, 07:55 PM~10089806
> *we are???
> :biggrin:
> *


well some of us homie....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 4 2008, 11:00 PM~10090440
> *wow, thats some kinda gay goin on right thurr  :thumbsup:
> :ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2008, 09:34 PM~10090180
> *what kinda rims..."knock off style wire wheels" sound cheap  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10090497
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2008, 10:19 PM~10090601
> *:uh:
> *


district 5a.. mayne.. hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 09:24 PM~10090649
> *district 5a.. mayne..    hno:
> *


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Mar 4 2008, 09:44 PM~10090866
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2008, 10:44 PM~10090857
> *
> *


that lac still have the tejano slow jams cd in there?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2008, 10:07 PM~10091136
> *that lac still have the tejano slow jams cd in there?
> *


that, and a vote for ron paul flyer ..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2008, 11:09 PM~10091150
> *that, and a vote for ron paul flyer ..
> *


thats OG right thurr



i member when i almost wrecked that lac.. good times


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 4 2008, 03:12 PM~10087499
> *hahhaha.. WOWWWWWW!
> 
> who is all going??
> ...


this fagget here...

whats up retard :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Mar 4 2008, 11:44 PM~10090866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOCOS WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT AND TO SHOW UR LOVE TO YA HOMIE, BONAFIDE IS COME A LONG WAY!!! :thumbsup: STAY STONG AND KEEP ON REACHING TO THE TOP...  BONAFIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD PEOPLE!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 5 2008, 06:48 AM~10093053
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT AND TO SHOW UR LOVE TO YA HOMIE, BONAFIDE IS COME A LONG WAY!!! :thumbsup: STAY STONG AND KEEP ON REACHING TO THE TOP...  BONAFIDE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOOD PEOPLE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 08:30 AM~10093199
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 5 2008, 09:37 AM~10093231
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 5 2008, 08:37 AM~10093231
> *:angry:
> *


wtf?

its on tonight fool. tell your bro to quit being a cry baby and get his ass back on the court! :tongue: LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 08:39 AM~10093244
> *:uh:
> *


i agree.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:42 AM~10093265
> *i agree.
> *


yup.....



You going to the game tonight?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 08:54 AM~10093323
> *yup.....
> You going to the game tonight?
> *


not this one. i went the other night tho. 

ill be watching it at some sports bar. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 08:57 AM~10093341
> *
> *


hola!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:07 AM~10093385
> *not this one. i went the other night tho.
> 
> ill be watching it at some sports bar. :cheesy:
> *


cant invite?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:09 AM~10093390
> *hola!
> *


SUP CUTES!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:07 AM~10093385
> *not this one. i went the other night tho.
> 
> ill be watching it at some sports bar. :cheesy:
> *




cerveza


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 09:09 AM~10093393
> *cant invite?
> *


its gonna be way on my side of town. i thought you didnt drink during the week?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 09:15 AM~10093436
> *SUP CUTES!
> *


whats goin on?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:32 AM~10093537
> *whats goin on?
> *


waiting on 5 o'clock.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 09:21 AM~10093467
> *cerveza
> *


i dont drink anymore.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:30 AM~10093522
> *its gonna be way on my side of town. i thought you didnt drink during the week?
> *


 lol....................  :biggrin: [email protected]?????


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:34 AM~10093558
> *i dont drink anymore.
> *


or any less....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 09:33 AM~10093554
> *waiting on 5 o'clock.....
> *


x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:34 AM~10093558
> *i dont drink anymore.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 09:35 AM~10093565
> *lol....................      :biggrin:  [email protected]?????
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 09:36 AM~10093573
> *or any less....
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 09:40 AM~10093610
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: hater!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

(0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)

bunch of scary ass nikkas!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:40 AM~10093614
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


all my rides have EZ tags.....  10mins away :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:42 AM~10093623
> *:uh: hater!
> *


it was funny, you have to admit :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

Mr.64wagon.........Lincoln ready for this weekend?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 09:42 AM~10093624
> *(0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 
> bunch of scary ass nikkas!
> *


 :wave: 

LOL


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:47 AM~10093655
> *:wave:
> 
> LOL
> *


did you wear your clear 4" heels to work today?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:42 AM~10093623
> *:uh: hater!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 09:43 AM~10093625
> *all my rides have EZ tags.....  10mins away :biggrin:
> *


well you DO still owe me! dont think i forgot. but it wouldnt be fun drinkin alone. so imma catch you on a weekend.  

oh and when i do you can bring the money your homie owes me. :angry: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 09:43 AM~10093633
> *it was funny, you have to admit :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 09:48 AM~10093661
> *did you wear your clear 4" heels to work today?
> *


no you didnt! :buttkick:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 09:48 AM~10093664
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 5 2008, 09:29 AM~10093194
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que rollo homie! wats the word on tha street? easter is around tha corner. :cheesy: so u got the wheels for ur hopper already! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:52 AM~10093695
> *no you didnt! :buttkick:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 09:59 AM~10093733
> *:roflmao:
> *


keep it up chingo bling.  

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:03 AM~10093749
> *keep it up chingo bling.
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 10:04 AM~10093763
> *POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT!!!! :roflmao:
> *


O-M-G!!!

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Mar 4 2008, 09:44 PM~10090866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ..you know the EMPIRE will be there..


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:06 AM~10093778
> *O-M-G!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


nah didnt wear boots today.....but I did wear the my jacket with a rooster made of rinestones on the back......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 10:13 AM~10093829
> *nah didnt wear boots today.....but I did wear the my jacket with a rooster made of rinestones on the back......
> *


hawt! :biggrin: 

LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 10:14 AM~10093833
> *pics
> *


:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:29 AM~10093940
> *:ugh:
> *



:dunno: 

want to see the rhinestone jacket...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 10:30 AM~10093955
> *:dunno:
> 
> want to see the rhinestone jacket...
> *


:wow:

you thinking bout buying one? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 10:30 AM~10093955
> *:dunno:
> 
> want to see the rhinestone jacket...
> *



rinstone cowboy... :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:32 AM~10093970
> *:wow:
> 
> you thinking bout buying one?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

To all:
I am asking all my friends in the car community to be on the look out for a stolen car. I have attached a flyer in 2 different formats that I would ask you to print out and post on any bulletin boards you may have available. We are offering a reward of up to $10,000.00 for information that leads to its recovery. 
Thanking you in advance for you help. 
Sincerely, 
Cris Lofgren 
Classical Gas Enterprises 
(682) 429-1010 

[email protected]


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 08:35 AM~10093565
> *lol....................      :biggrin:  [email protected]?????
> *


mayne close to me.........think imight invite myself!!!!!! let me guess bakers street??????????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 11:16 AM~10094228
> *mayne close to me.........think imight invite myself!!!!!! let me guess bakers street??????????
> *


Haha! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:27 AM~10094300
> *Haha! :cheesy:
> *


MAYNE GUESS I GOT IT RIGHT HU????? 

COUPLE OF BUDLIGHTS AND ILL HAVE HNY BUKKED NAKEDNESS PICS IN OFF TOPIC MANANA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 11:31 AM~10094333
> *MAYNE GUESS I GOT IT RIGHT HU?????
> 
> COUPLE OF BUDLIGHTS AND ILL HAVE HNY BUKKED NAKEDNESS PICS IN OFF TOPIC MANANA :biggrin:
> *



make sure she has on the clear heels..... :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 09:45 AM~10093644
> *Mr.64wagon.........Lincoln ready for this weekend?
> *


ITS GETTING THERE


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 5 2008, 11:35 AM~10094353
> *ITS GETTING THERE
> *


orale......mambo's this weekend?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 11:36 AM~10094359
> *orale......mambo's this weekend?
> *


YOU KNOW IT AFTER THE SHOW KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 10:32 AM~10094340
> *make sure she has on the clear heels..... :roflmao:
> *


  ill make sure of dat


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 5 2008, 11:41 AM~10094391
> *YOU KNOW IT AFTER THE SHOW KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE
> *


I'll be out there with carnal joe & manuel...mambos gonna be off the chankla!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 10:48 AM~10093661
> *did you wear your clear 4" heels to work today?
> *


six inch and clear :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:48 AM~10093670
> *well you DO still owe me! dont think i forgot. but it wouldnt be fun drinkin alone. so imma catch you on a weekend.
> 
> oh and when i do you can bring the money your homie owes me. :angry: LOL :biggrin:
> *


I wouldnt do that to ya!!! Friends dont let friends drink alone :biggrin: You still oew me too fker!! LoL!!!

As for your money... You on your own there buddy..... good luck!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 5 2008, 12:16 PM~10094228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 11:31 AM~10094333
> *MAYNE GUESS I GOT IT RIGHT HU?????
> 
> COUPLE OF BUDLIGHTS AND ILL HAVE HNY BUKKED NAKEDNESS PICS IN OFF TOPIC MANANA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:

whatever fool!!! gonna take more than just beer. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 11:32 AM~10094340
> *make sure she has on the clear heels..... :roflmao:
> *


you wanna box huh?? :angry:

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 12:34 PM~10094756
> *you wanna box huh?? :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



nah....you too O.G. for me...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 12:23 PM~10094694
> *six inch and clear :cheesy:
> I wouldnt do that to ya!!!  Friends dont let friends drink alone :biggrin: You still oew me too fker!! LoL!!!
> 
> ...


i dont have clear heels punk!!! 

what do i owe you for?!?!? i dont recall anything. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 12:36 PM~10094762
> *nah....you too O.G. for me...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 5 2008, 11:31 AM~10094333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.strippershoeshop.com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 12:45 PM~10094840
> *thats all it takes
> www.strippershoeshop.com
> 
> ...


fker!! LOL

i would fall and bust my fkin ass in those fkin shoes. fk that!!! not my style. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10094859
> *fker!! LOL
> 
> i would fall and bust my fkin ass in those fkin shoes. fk that!!! not my style. :nono:
> *


yeah.. we seen how you walk after a few beers.. stumblin to car. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 12:49 PM~10094870
> *yeah.. we seen how you walk after a few beers..    stumblin to car.    :uh:
> *


LMAO!! fk you fool!! :roflmao: 

i had a good time that night. thats all that matters.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 12:53 PM~10094901
> *LMAO!! fk you fool!! :roflmao:
> 
> i had a good time that night. thats all that matters.
> *


same here, booze, police chases.. good times


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 12:55 PM~10094915
> *same here, booze, police chases..  good times
> *


you and me both. :ugh:

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10094859
> *fker!! LOL
> 
> i would fall and bust my fkin ass in those fkin shoes. fk that!!! not my style. :nono:
> *



I thaught yours had lights not dollar signs in them.... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

was sappaning htown


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 12:58 PM~10094935
> *I thaught yours had lights not dollar signs in them.... :roflmao:
> *


NO!!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 12:33 PM~10094747
> *:roflmao:
> 
> whatever fool!!! gonna take more than just beer. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 01:07 PM~10095015
> *
> *


whatcha winkin at?? :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 01:14 PM~10095051
> *whatcha winkin at??  :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 01:14 PM~10095052
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :nono: :loco:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 01:58 PM~10094935
> *I thaught yours had lights not dollar signs in them.... :roflmao:
> *


with gold fish swimmin inside :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 01:22 PM~10095121
> *:nono:  :loco:
> *



:cheesy: 


What about, "Hey your eyes are hny brown!".....

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 01:23 PM~10095133
> *with gold fish swimmin inside :cheesy:
> *


that is sooo tacky! :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 01:24 PM~10095140
> *:cheesy:
> What about, "Hey your eyes are hny brown!".....
> 
> ...


dont remind me! fker! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 02:27 PM~10095164
> *that is sooo tacky! :barf:
> *


yeah I prefer clear or black! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 01:29 PM~10095176
> *yeah I prefer clear or black! :cheesy:
> *


freak. :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 01:28 PM~10095168
> *dont remind me! fker!  :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 02:29 PM~10095183
> *freak. :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yup n proud of it!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 5 2008, 08:39 AM~10093244
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 08:42 AM~10093257
> *wtf?
> 
> its on tonight fool. tell your bro to quit being a cry baby and get his ass back on the court! :tongue: LOL
> *


not until you teach your bro some english, I dont have SAP on my TV :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 5 2008, 03:02 PM~10095988
> *not until you teach your bro some english, I dont have SAP on my TV  :biggrin:
> *


he'll get there jus as fast as your brother did! :uh: dont act like you dont remember his interviews back in the days.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 5 2008, 10:07 AM~10094170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mest up :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 01:27 PM~10095164
> *that is sooo tacky! :barf:
> *


yeah.. thats stupid. its all about the dice..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 03:12 PM~10096062
> *yeah.. thats stupid.  its all about the dice..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

Any of you H-TOWN ballers looking for some premium sportway 520's 13".....$450.00 get at me 7132590117....jay...can deliver to Sundays show...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 03:18 PM~10096118
> *Any of you H-TOWN ballers looking for some premium sportway 520's 13".....$450.00 get at me 7132590117....jay...can deliver to Sundays show...
> *


damn.. kinda steep considering coker has the premium sport's for only about $10 more shipped.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 03:40 PM~10096280
> *damn..  kinda steep considering coker has the premium sport's for only about $10 more shipped.
> *



gotta pay the cost to be the boss...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 03:43 PM~10096310
> *gotta pay the cost to be the boss...
> *


give you $100 for all four


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 03:44 PM~10096315
> *give you $100 for all four
> *


your a little short....I'm sure your use to the feeling....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 03:06 PM~10096018
> *he'll get there jus as fast as your brother did!  :uh: dont act like you dont remember his interviews back in the days.
> *


asian ppl = smart

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 5 2008, 03:48 PM~10096349
> *asian ppl = horrible drivers
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 03:51 PM~10096385
> *i agree! :thumbsup:
> *


thats cause fukers cant see on the sides of there tight eyes..... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 5 2008, 03:48 PM~10096349
> *asian ppl = smart
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


real genius you were as a child


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *misslindseyrose*


uh oh.. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

somethings gonna happen


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 11:33 AM~10094747
> *:roflmao:
> 
> whatever fool!!! gonna take more than just beer. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


k maybe beer and a couple shots maybe.......................


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 04:15 PM~10096511
> *k maybe beer and a couple shots maybe.......................
> *


maybe. :ugh: LOL!! 

shit i cant hang that well on liquor. thats when craziness happens.  LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 04:17 PM~10096524
> *maybe. :ugh: LOL!!
> 
> shit i cant hang that well on liquor. thats when craziness happens.   LOL
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 04:18 PM~10096535
> *:ugh:
> *


you dont wanna know. :no:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 04:21 PM~10096557
> *you dont wanna know. :no:
> *



pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 04:27 PM~10096598
> *pics?
> *


negative


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 04:28 PM~10096611
> *negative
> *



Ok, Send the negative then.... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 5 2008, 10:07 AM~10094170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, high dollar car


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 04:31 PM~10096639
> *Ok, Send the negative then....  :cheesy:
> *


ha, ha, ha! :uh: 

no evidence. :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 11:53 AM~10094901
> *LMAO!! fk you fool!! :roflmao:
> 
> i had a good time that night. thats all that matters.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 02:18 PM~10096118
> *Any of you H-TOWN ballers looking for some premium sportway 520's 13".....$450.00 get at me 7132590117....jay...can deliver to Sundays show...
> *


are they skinny or fat whites, new/used/blems. pics


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 04:37 PM~10096683
> *ha, ha, ha! :uh:
> 
> no evidence. :no:
> *



gotcha.

I have a good memory too...


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 04:38 PM~10096695
> *are they skinny or fat whites, new/used/blems. pics
> *


1" white wall, never mounted, still have blue on white walls....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 04:37 PM~10096685
> *
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

you hush! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 5 2008, 04:38 PM~10096696
> *gotcha.
> 
> I have a good memory too...
> *


ok cool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 5 2008, 04:17 PM~10096524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 04:38 PM~10096695
> *are they skinny or fat whites, new/used/blems. pics
> *


already offered em a bill.. so lay off bitch.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 09:34 AM~10093558
> *i dont drink anymore.
> *


been 5 months clean myself


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 04:45 PM~10096772
> *i remember.......
> but you don't
> :uh:
> *


shut up punk ass!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2008, 04:46 PM~10096787
> *been 5 months clean myself
> *


no shit. good for you fredo! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2008, 03:46 PM~10096787
> *been 5 months clean myself
> *


didnt u drink at my house last time??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 5 2008, 04:46 PM~10096787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was 5 months ago


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 03:41 PM~10096728
> *1" white wall, never mounted, still have blue on white walls....
> *


so they are fat white walls


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 03:50 PM~10096824
> *pussy
> that was 5 months ago
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 04:51 PM~10096832
> *:uh:
> *


member.. i brought that horse meat you grilled up?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 04:50 PM~10096828
> *so they are fat white walls
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 04:49 PM~10096812
> *didnt u drink at my house last time??
> *


got me confused, with Juan :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 04:49 PM~10096812
> *didnt u drink at my house last time??
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 03:17 PM~10096524
> *maybe. :ugh: LOL!!
> 
> shit i cant hang that well on liquor. thats when craziness happens.   LOL
> *



well find out tonight then...........wat time u goin to bakers street????? :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 04:52 PM~10096846
> *:0 lol
> *


i put that on my son


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 04:52 PM~10096849
> *well find out tonight then...........wat time u goin to bakers street????? :cheesy:
> *


you goin for real?!!? i thought you was jus playin.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2008, 04:53 PM~10096855
> *i put that on my son
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 03:52 PM~10096849
> *well find out tonight then...........wat time u goin to bakers street????? :cheesy:
> *


you arent even old enuff to drink are you???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2008, 03:52 PM~10096844
> *got me confused, with Juan :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 04:55 PM~10096875
> *you arent even old enuff to drink are you???
> *


lol hes still a baby.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 5 2008, 03:53 PM~10096856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im old enough.............................................to party......................lol (superbad line) 
:uh: bish im 21 ol fake as wana be og


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 05:02 PM~10096954
> * :uh: bish im 21 ol fake as wana be og
> *


you are a youngsta..what your mom look like?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 04:02 PM~10096954
> *its close da pad and i wana watch the game........unless im not welcome o somethin.........
> 
> im old enough.............................................to party......................lol (superbad line)
> ...


dont make big daddy lone put my foot in your ass youngin. teach u some lessons


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wtb: 65-70 impala/caprice/biscayne upper a-arms.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 5 2008, 04:04 PM~10096976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aight there 5a champ............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 05:02 PM~10096954
> *its close da pad and i wana watch the game........unless im not welcome o somethin.........
> *


trippin'! ill hit ya up when i know. oh wait i aint got your number. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ragalac i bought another caprice today u still need that rear end??? :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 5 2008, 03:18 PM~10096118
> *Any of you H-TOWN ballers looking for some premium sportway 520's 13".....$450.00 get at me 7132590117....jay...can deliver to Sundays show...
> *


I had them on my cady back in the 90s and hated them, they looked good but worst ride of any tire I ever had.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 5 2008, 04:09 PM~10097037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: uhhhhhh huuuuuuuu actuall y just need the disc brake shit off it........let me wat u want for it????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 05:07 PM~10097014
> *like da mother of a ***** thatll bust yo ass..........so watch yo mouf fatboy......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: aight there 5a champ............
> *


 :uh: is that any way to talk to grown folks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 04:14 PM~10097082
> *
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes: uhhhhhh huuuuuuuu actuall y just need the disc brake shit off it........let me wat u want for it????
> *


make me a offer and if its decent we can go from there.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2008, 05:18 PM~10097103
> *make me a offer and if its decent we can go from there.... :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget to include my 10% agent's fee.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 5 2008, 04:17 PM~10097099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmm 2 dollas and a ring pop????and ill take it off???????? :biggrin: 

pm sent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 04:07 PM~10097014
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: aight there 5a champ............
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 5 2008, 04:18 PM~10097112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep the ring pop...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 04:24 PM~10097157
> *
> *


2 time south tx golden glove champ buddy...............  

still didnt hava ***** nuts allin my face n shit...............grappler!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 05:32 PM~10097197
> *2 time south tx golden glove champ buddy...............
> 
> still didnt hava ***** nuts allin my face n shit...............grappler!
> *


king of da trigga here :machinegun:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 04:32 PM~10097197
> *2 time south tx golden glove champ buddy...............
> 
> still didnt hava ***** nuts allin my face n shit...............grappler!
> *


ultra feather weight...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 06:04 PM~10097413
> *ultra feather weight...
> *


pee wee's


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 5 2008, 04:46 PM~10097289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


145 lbs soak n wet.................but these hands is heavy.....KNOWMSAYING!!!!!!!


"pretty boy floyd wit da ali swag.....skinny ***** figure wit da ali jab"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:29 PM~10097574
> *only scary ass niccas pull triggers..........
> 
> kinda like all bark no bite to me.....
> ...


 :uh: 








lone,come check your boy.. before something bad happens to em.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

homie said maybe i let you know later


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 05:38 PM~10097665
> *:uh:
> lone,come check your boy..  before something bad happens to em.
> *


wat u gon dip me in some wing sauce o something???????????

some ****** got guns fora reason.................
some ****** got guns cuz they hno: hno: hno: 

dats all im sayin hotcakes.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 5 2008, 05:39 PM~10097674
> *homie said maybe i let you know later
> *


k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 06:43 PM~10097715
> *wat u gon dip me in some wing sauce o something???????????
> some ****** got guns fora reason.................
> some ****** got guns cuz they  hno:  hno:  hno:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

impala65.. sell me your upper a-arms..since you ain't gonna do shyt wif that ride.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 07:48 PM~10097755
> *impala65.. sell me your upper a-arms..since you ain't gonna do shyt wif that ride.
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 5 2008, 07:59 PM~10098592
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*
:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=396249

Big pimp dats all u homie!!!!!!!! I know u can break all dem boys off!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 08:16 PM~10098757
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=396249
> 
> Big pimp dats all u homie!!!!!!!! I know u can break all dem boys off!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10098774


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

calling some fools out 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10098821


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 07:24 PM~10098828
> *calling some fools out
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10098821
> *


Betta tell these ****** they aint fuckin wit a rookie.................


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 5 2008, 09:14 PM~10098731
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2008, 08:28 PM~10098870
> *Betta tell these ****** they aint fuckin wit a rookie.................
> *


schooled em 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10098924


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 07:35 PM~10098936
> *schooled em
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10098924
> *



Lol got em.....but looks like u got urself some comp there hotcakes.....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 5 2008, 09:09 AM~10093805
> * ..you know the EMPIRE will be  there..
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

How bout them Rockets!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2008, 10:11 PM~10099979
> *
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 03:17 PM~10096524
> *maybe. :ugh: LOL!!
> 
> shit i cant hang that well on liquor. thats when craziness happens.   LOL
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

New aluminum saddle tool box for sale. Fits full size trucks, tool box is brand new still in the original box and retails for $389.99 will let it go no less than $200 Also can be mounted on a trailer for storage.

trying to post a fkn pic but photobucket won't let me :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 5 2008, 09:34 PM~10100150
> *
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller+Mar 4 2008, 04:26 PM~10087610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2008, 12:21 AM~10101360
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


it's funny how you don't have a life.. but, i'm glad you have enough time on your hands to stalk me!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 6 2008, 12:26 AM~10101415
> *it's funny how you don't have a life.. but, i'm glad you have enough time on your hands to stalk me!!!
> *


:uh: geez.. no sense of humor


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 5 2008, 11:26 PM~10101415
> *it's funny how you don't have a life.. but, i'm glad you have enough time on your hands to stalk me!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2008, 01:23 AM~10101873
> *damn
> *


x2


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wow


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

tow vogues on the left uniroyal on the right!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2008, 08:09 AM~10102645
> *tow vogues on the left uniroyal on the right!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

wass up tony


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 5 2008, 09:05 PM~10099928
> *How bout them Rockets!
> *



The winning streak will stop tonight. DALLAS MAVERICKS


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 08:37 AM~10102771
> *The winning streak will stop tonight. DALLAS MAVERICKS
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 09:37 AM~10102771
> *The winning streak will stop tonight. DALLAS MAVERICKS
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 08:37 AM~10102771
> *The winning streak will stop tonight. DALLAS MAVERICKS
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody down for westheimer this Saturday?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 6 2008, 09:33 AM~10102751
> *wass up tony
> *


que rollo homie! que ay de nuevo bro.. ya casi esta al most wanted, should be done soon! :biggrin: so you ready to hit up mambos oh que?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 08:37 AM~10102771
> *The winning streak will stop tonight. DALLAS MAVERICKS
> *


Hm, Without dirk and loosing two games back to back...we'll see.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 09:15 AM~10102992
> *Hm, Without dirk and loosing two games back to back...we'll see.
> *



:wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 09:15 AM~10102992
> *Hm, Without dirk and loosing two games back to back...we'll see.
> *


yup gon be a good game!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

groupies


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 08:37 AM~10102771
> *The winning streak will stop tonight. DALLAS MAVERICKS
> *


 :twak: :twak: go back to the bike topic


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2008, 09:45 AM~10103164
> *groupies
> *



:twak: go back to your room....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=396249


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*CASH PRIZES FOR HOP,TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS

AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 6 2008, 09:00 AM~10103273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:

llets see if i can hold my title down


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 09:17 AM~10103001
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 6 2008, 09:28 AM~10103053
> *yup gon be a good game!
> *


hell yea. late game too.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose+Mar 6 2008, 12:26 AM~10101415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy bejeezus!! its Señor Magic....its been ages homie!!! what is the do with you?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 5 2008, 10:43 PM~10100257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh hell no. :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 5 2008, 10:43 PM~10100257
> *
> 
> 
> ...



My liver hurts just looking at that pic....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

mest up


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: La_Nena You ready for this weekend????


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yup I sure am :biggrin: Are you ready for all the paper work??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Uhhhh hny thanks for callin last night..........mest up I had to return the condoms u pmed me 2 buy n shit :angry:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:10 PM~10104343
> *Uhhhh hny thanks for callin last night..........mest up I had to return the condoms u pmed me 2 buy n shit :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 01:10 PM~10104343
> *Uhhhh hny thanks for callin last night..........mest up I had to return the condoms u pmed me 2 buy n shit :angry:
> *


wow, what a cheap ass........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:10 PM~10104343
> *Uhhhh hny thanks for callin last night..........mest up I had to return the condoms u pmed me 2 buy n shit :angry:
> *


pussy, real g's hit it raw


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:10 PM~10104343
> *Uhhhh hny thanks for callin last night..........mest up I had to return the condoms u pmed me 2 buy n shit :angry:
> *


 :0 :nono: perve :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:10 PM~10104343
> *Uhhhh hny thanks for callin last night..........mest up I had to return the condoms u pmed me 2 buy n shit :angry:
> *


wtf?!?! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 6 2008, 11:05 AM~10104306
> *Yup I sure am :biggrin: Are you ready for all the paper work??
> *


Girl i'm as ready as i'm gonna be. I'm getting excited. Never thought our show would end up being what it looks like it's going to be! I'm just thankful for all the support that everyone has been giving to us! I really think it's going to be a good show! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 6 2008, 12:21 PM~10104439
> *Girl i'm as ready as i'm gonna be. I'm getting excited. Never thought our show would end up being what it looks like it's going to be! I'm just thankful for all the support that everyone has been giving to us! I really think it's going to be a good show!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thats great hopefully in the next two years your gonna have to do it in relient :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2008, 11:16 AM~10104388
> *wow, what a cheap ass........
> *


Condoms is for rookies................sucka............................................................bellybutton,or throat the best place to deposit the goods....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2008, 11:17 AM~10104395
> *pussy, real g's hit it raw
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2008, 11:17 AM~10104395
> *pussy, real g's hit it raw
> *


  awwwwwwreaddyyyyyyy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 11:23 AM~10104459
> *Condoms is for rookies................sucka............................................................bellybutton,or throat the best place to deposit the goods....
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ....


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:26 PM~10104490
> * awwwwwwreaddyyyyyyy
> *



dont worry about the burning sinsation!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 11:28 AM~10104500
> *dont worry about the burning sinsation!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

sic713
YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2008, 10:44 AM~10104129
> *My liver hurts just looking at that pic....
> *


cali likes that pic


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 6 2008, 12:32 PM~10104542
> *sic713
> YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: I agree


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 6 2008, 11:32 AM~10104542
> *sic713
> YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shut it bitch.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 6 2008, 11:33 AM~10104550
> *:yes: I agree
> *


you stay out of this butthead


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Lord Goofy :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 11:28 AM~10104500
> *dont worry about the burning sinsation!!!!!!
> *



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh u get u use to it after a while..............


Bahahaahahhahhahhhahaha let me stop there ladies in here lol.........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:45 PM~10104638
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh u get u use to it after a while..............
> Bahahaahahhahhahhhahaha let me stop there ladies in here lol.........
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

smooth


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 11:45 AM~10104638
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh u get u use to it after a while..............
> Bahahaahahhahhahhhahaha let me stop there ladies in here lol.........
> *


i dont see any ladies..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2008, 12:34 PM~10104554
> *you stay out of this butthead
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 03:51 PM~10096385
> *i agree! :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 04:06 PM~10096445
> *real genius you were as a child
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: whats the deal gordo?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 11:47 AM~10104647
> *:ugh:
> *


Oh and I had that cream u wanted also for ur "trouble down there" but since u aint call I returned it also



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2008, 11:48 AM~10104652
> *i dont see any ladies..
> *


Oh thought medusa and la nena were still in here......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2008, 12:48 PM~10104652
> *i dont see any ladies..
> *


you fker!! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 6 2008, 12:49 PM~10104656
> *:angry:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2008, 12:48 PM~10104652
> *i dont see any ladies..
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2008, 04:17 PM~10096524
> *maybe. :ugh: LOL!!
> 
> shit i cant hang that well on liquor. thats when craziness happens.   LOL
> *


100% I agree..............I heard there are pictures :0


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 6 2008, 12:53 PM~10104682
> *100% I agree..............I heard there are pictures  :0
> *


did she have the clear heels on?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:51 PM~10104668
> *Oh and I had that cream u wanted also for ur "trouble down there" but since u aint call I returned it also
> *


you got me fked up!!! :roflmao:

and you know you got the problem gettin "happy". :thumbsdown:



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:51 PM~10104668
> *Oh thought medusa and la nena were still in here......
> *


bastard!! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2008, 04:06 PM~10096445
> *real genius you were as a child
> 
> 
> ...


at least im not a spokesman for michelin............

Danny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Mar 6 2008, 12:50 PM~10104658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those pics are classics.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 6 2008, 12:53 PM~10104682
> *100% I agree..............I heard there are pictures  :0
> *


you didnt hear anything so hush!! :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 12:56 PM~10104722
> *you didnt hear anything so hush!! :roflmao:
> *


Danny, bust out the pics! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 12:54 PM~10104696
> *did she have the clear heels on?
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 12:54 PM~10104696
> *did she have the clear heels on?
> *


oh hells to the yeah! With the fishes in them.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 11:55 AM~10104706
> *you got me fked up!!! :roflmao:
> 
> and you know you got the problem gettin "happy".  :thumbsdown:
> ...


 :uh: yea girls stumbling over clear high heels wit michelada breathe don't get me too"happy"..........dam alky!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 11:51 AM~10104669
> *you fker!!  :angry: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 12:59 PM~10104741
> *:uh: yea girls stumbling over clear high heels wit michelada breathe don't get me too"happy"..........dam alky!
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i dont drink micheladas. sorry punk. wrong girl!!! :tongue:

OH AND I DONT OWN CLEAR HEELS EITHER!!! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2008, 01:00 PM~10104747
> *:uh:
> *


grouchy ass. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 01:01 PM~10104752
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> i dont drink micheladas. sorry punk. wrong girl!!! :tongue:
> *


Monica's Theme Song= "It wasnt me" Shaggy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 6 2008, 01:02 PM~10104760
> *Monica's Theme Song= "It wasnt me" Shaggy
> *


 :uh: no. i always hated that song.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 6 2008, 12:57 PM~10104732
> *oh hells to the yeah! With the fishes in them.
> *



I have to admit she has the prettyest toes in them....most broads toes be hanging over front of them.... :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 01:05 PM~10104786
> *:uh: no. i always hated that song.
> *


HA HA HA might as well let it play instead of explainin yourself everytime LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 01:07 PM~10104802
> *I have to admit she has the prettyest toes in them....most broads toes be hanging over front of them.... :roflmao:
> *


nah, she needs to put the belt sander to dem feet LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 01:07 PM~10104802
> *I have to admit she has the prettyest toes in them....most broads toes be hanging over front of them.... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: that shit is not cute!!! get a bigger size shoe females...plz!!

oh and i still dont own a pair of clear heels. :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 6 2008, 01:09 PM~10104819
> *nah, she needs to put the belt sander to dem feet LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shut your ass up chino


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 01:11 PM~10104847
> *shut your ass up chino
> *


hey hey hey dont get all stabby!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 6 2008, 01:13 PM~10104861
> *hey hey hey dont get all stabby!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 01:25 PM~10104940
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still WTB upper a-arms 65-70.




lets keep this topic lowrider related.. 



thanks


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2008, 02:56 PM~10105724
> *ok
> *


and that doesn't include your ford focuSS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2008, 02:55 PM~10105707
> *still WTB    upper a-arms 65-70.
> lets keep this topic lowrider related..
> thanks
> *


Hypocrisy at its best, stfu. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 6 2008, 01:23 PM~10104459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2008, 02:50 PM~10106118
> *you must be a rookie then, cuz I havent bought any in years (been with my chic 3 years)...... I like to aim for the tramp stamp area (small of the bac)
> :uh:
> :cheesy:
> ...


 :uh: IONO IF THIS IS A GOOD THING OR NOT.....BUT I AINT NEVER BOUT ONE THEM THANGS IN MY LIFE :biggrin: EITHER THE CHICKENHEAD GOTTEM OR NOT................


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2008, 03:50 PM~10106118
> *lol
> *


whatever! that one time we chilled i was not wearing those kinda heels so hush! LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2008, 01:55 PM~10105707
> *still WTB    upper a-arms 65-70.
> lets keep this topic lowrider related..
> thanks
> *


i might be by tomoro to get the trailer , makin a run to dallas again...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 05:14 PM~10106253
> *whatever! that one time we chilled i was not wearing those kinda heels so hush! LOL
> *


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2008, 04:16 PM~10106267
> *i might be by tomoro to get the trailer , makin a run to dallas again...
> *



"HELL BENT 61"?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2008, 04:31 PM~10106361
> *
> *


tu callate!! LOL


who gonna go see that movie 30,000 BC? its coming out tomorrow. looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 03:34 PM~10106382
> *"HELL BENT 61"?
> *


naw thats too much of a project for my taste...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 07:37 AM~10102771
> *The winning streak will stop tonight. DALLAS MAVERICKS
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2008, 04:37 PM~10106399
> *naw thats too much of a project for my taste...
> *



I smell b/s!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

man its rainin like crazy!!! 

gonna be a bunch of non driving ass mo fo's on the road on the way home. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

whats on the menu xcano3 for saturday?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 6 2008, 03:40 PM~10106417
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 03:51 PM~10106520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 05:41 PM~10106428
> *man its rainin like crazy!!!
> 
> gonna be a bunch of non driving ass mo fo's on the road on the way home. :thumbsdown:
> *


Thats why I got home at 12:30 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 6 2008, 05:01 PM~10106620
> *Thats why I got home at 12:30 :cheesy:
> *


slacker!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2008, 04:16 PM~10106267
> *i might be by tomoro to get the trailer , makin a run to dallas again...
> *


what trailer?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 6 2008, 11:35 AM~10104564
> *Lord Goofy  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: ..wut it is chica...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 6 2008, 05:40 PM~10106979
> *:cheesy: ..wut it is chica...
> *


sick


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 5 2008, 10:51 PM~10100348
> *New aluminum saddle tool box for sale. Fits full size trucks, tool box is brand new still in the original box and retails for $389.99 will let it go no less than $200 Also can be mounted on a trailer for storage.
> 
> trying to post a fkn pic but my hotdog fingers won't let me :angry:
> *



:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 04:51 PM~10106520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 04:51 PM~10106520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thought u were'nt gona b on lil no more? :loco: :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2008, 08:08 AM~10102958
> *que rollo homie! que ay de nuevo bro.. ya casi esta al most wanted, should be done soon! :biggrin: so you ready to hit up mambos oh que?
> *


yes sir. i ll be on the hood sunday. i got to pick them wheels up :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 6 2008, 05:52 PM~10107110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! That's great! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 6 2008, 04:52 PM~10107110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bbbbbahahahahha sorry dtown dickriders.........u had ur chance couple years ago and couldnt capitalize..................


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

wuz up to all the low low's


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 6 2008, 05:09 PM~10107261
> *yes  sir. i ll be on the hood sunday. i got to pick them wheels up :biggrin:
> *


PULLING WRENCHES AND PIMPING HOES



:uh: nice sig  but thought it was "turning wrenches not pullin???"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anybody got a nintendo wii for sale???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 6 2008, 07:11 PM~10108135
> *anybody got a nintendo wii for sale???
> *



HIT UP GAME STOP BUT CALL FIRST AND FIND OUT IF THEY GOTTEM OR WHEN THEY GETTTIN SOME........AND ITLL BE 250-300...INSTEAD OF SEARCHING EBAY N SHIT AND PAYING 500


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 07:18 PM~10108212
> *HIT UP GAME STOP BUT CALL FIRST AND FIND OUT IF THEY GOTTEM OR WHEN THEY GETTTIN SOME........AND ITLL BE 250-300...INSTEAD OF SEARCHING EBAY N SHIT AND PAYING 500
> *


fuck it im bought to thug it out and go get one from a guy off craigslist...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got an xtra 72 spoke dayton. all chrome. i wanna chop it up and put in a bumper kit. ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2008, 09:02 PM~10109302
> *anyone got an xtra 72 spoke dayton. all chrome. i wanna chop it up and put in a bumper kit.  ...
> *


*
DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heard theres a new big body comin to town....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2008, 09:10 PM~10109396
> *heard theres a new big body comin to town....
> *


would it happen to be a white one??????/and i aint talmbout my white one either????????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just finished my homboy's hydros on his clean cutty, should b ready in a couple of wks to go SERVE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wii


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 09:17 PM~10109446
> *would it happen to be a white one??????/and i aint talmbout my white one either????????? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


naw it aint white...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2008, 10:56 PM~10109832
> *wii
> *





sii


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

tii


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

How bout them Mavs?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2008, 10:07 PM~10109927
> *How bout them Mavs?
> *


bbbbbbbbbbbbahahahahahaaha maybe next time.........

*
17-0 BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 6 2008, 10:07 PM~10109927
> *How bout them Mavs?
> *




WHO?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Them rockets were hot tonite! 


17 straight mofo's.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10109980
> *bbbbbbbbbbbbahahahahahaaha  maybe next time.........
> 
> 
> ...


 where are all those dallas trash talkers :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10110016
> *where are all those dallas trash talkers :biggrin:
> *



CRICKET CRICKET...........................SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..................................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 08:37 AM~10102771
> *The winning streak will stop tonight. DALLAS MAVERICKS
> *




:twak: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 04:51 PM~10106520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: guess they can keep on believeing...while we take the win


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10110016
> *where are all those dallas trash talkers :biggrin:
> *


They are too busy crying and making excuses.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, BIG JAY, ridenlow84


stop hiding Dallas fans......


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 6 2008, 08:37 AM~10102771
> *The winning streak will stop tonight. DALLAS MAVERICKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WHERE YOU AT DROP'EM???? WAT EXCUSES YOU HAVE??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 11:18 PM~10110051
> *They are too busy crying and making excuses.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dallas got owned...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2008, 10:02 PM~10109302
> *anyone got an xtra 72 spoke dayton. all chrome. i wanna chop it up and put in a bumper kit.  ...
> *


i got a rusty china you can cut some spokes off of.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 11:15 PM~10110015
> *Them rockets were hot tonite!
> 17 straight mofo's.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 6 2008, 10:20 PM~10110062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHERE YOU AT GOT DROP EMED!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

Thank you Dallas....daddy made half of next months morgage tonite....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2008, 10:02 PM~10109302
> *anyone got an xtra 72 spoke dayton. all chrome. i wanna chop it up and put in a bumper kit.  ...
> *


mac2lac i believe had extra 72 spoke D


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 6 2008, 11:20 PM~10110062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHERE YOU AT DROP'EM???? WAT EXCUSES YOU HAVE??? :biggrin:
> *


Lmao!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 11:23 PM~10110098
> *Thank you Dallas....daddy made half of next months morgage tonite....
> *


No wonder why your still up! Lol!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 11:26 PM~10110119
> *Lmao!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 11:28 PM~10110148
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: how long did it take you to get home?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 11:30 PM~10110161
> *:wave: how long did it take you to get home?
> *



1.5 hrs...sucked......what you doing on here...I thought you said you went on stage at 11:30....damn my bad..... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 11:31 PM~10110173
> *1.5 hrs...sucked......what you doing on here...I thought you said you went on stage at 11:30....damn my bad..... :roflmao:
> *


Lol! Punk ass! Time for my old ass to get to sleep. Lol! Nite! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 6 2008, 11:34 PM~10110198
> *Lol! Punk ass! Time for my old ass to "get to sleep". Lol! Nite! :cheesy:
> *



is that code name for "get on stage".... :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 11:23 PM~10110092
> *HIS MAVERICKS GOT DROP EMED!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i think he cried himself to sleep


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

probaly so


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 6 2008, 10:52 PM~10110284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i think he cried himself to sleep
> *



I give them props. They will screw up like the TEXANS. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Somebody call David Stern and tell him to just hand over the trophy! ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TGIF...... :worship:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 07:34 AM~10111277
> *TGIF...... :worship:
> *


amen!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

im off today.

carry on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 7 2008, 08:01 AM~10111351
> *im off today.
> 
> carry on.
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 6 2008, 11:36 PM~10110212
> *is that code name for "get on stage".... :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 08:47 AM~10111524
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

how much tickets cost for rodeo ?..jus want to go to the carnival..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2008, 07:00 PM~10108027
> *PULLING WRENCHES AND PIMPING HOES
> :uh: nice sig  but thought it was "turning wrenches not pullin???"
> *


 not with all this rusted uot bolts on these junks around this hood. I get sum mest up shit around her. LOL but that still pays the bills :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 7 2008, 08:54 AM~10111560
> *how much tickets cost for rodeo ?..jus want to go to the carnival..
> 
> *


$7.00 for adults and I think $4.00 kids will get you into carnival.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 08:51 AM~10111549
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 09:02 AM~10111597
> *:wave:
> *


FELIZ VIERNES!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 09:04 AM~10111602
> *FELIZ VIERNES!!!!
> *


yes! im soo ready for this weekend too.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAGALAC, BIG JAY, "XCANO3"


briskets marinating yet?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 7 2008, 07:55 AM~10111566
> *not with all this rusted uot bolts on these junks around this hood. I get sum mest up shit around her. LOL but that still pays the bills :biggrin:
> *


I feel dat....good thing I'm out here wit these old rich white folks who aint got shit to do but die or fix there cars


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2008, 09:30 AM~10084938
> *how the prego? :biggrin:
> *


18 months and going :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## xcano3 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 08:16 AM~10111656
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RAGALAC, BIG JAY, "XCANO3"
> briskets marinating yet?
> *



You know they are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xcano3_@Mar 7 2008, 09:26 AM~10111724
> *You know they are!!!!!!!!!
> *



WE HAVE A VIRGIN......BEEN ON HERE SINCE 04 W/ONE POST......DAMIT BOY!!!!


how many briskets you doing?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2008, 09:18 AM~10111670
> *18 months and going :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


pics??? :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## xcano3 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 08:27 AM~10111736
> *WE HAVE A VIRGIN......BEEN ON HERE SINCE 04 W/ONE POST......DAMIT BOY!!!!
> how many briskets you doing?
> *


told you i like to watch........4


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xcano3_@Mar 7 2008, 09:30 AM~10111761
> *told you i like to watch........4
> *



VOYEUR.....


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

HNY.......take care of my boy its his first time.......I'll settle up w/ya later..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 09:34 AM~10111780
> *HNY.......take care of my boy its his first time.......I'll settle up w/ya later..
> *


you tryin to pimp me out to your friends?!?!? :ugh:

dont make me have to box your ass! i know where to find you!! :angry: ..

:roflmao: 

oh and hello xcano :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

noe...you gonna be pickin on females again today??? LMAO!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 09:36 AM~10111796
> *you tryin to pimp me out to your friends?!?!? :ugh:
> 
> dont make me have to box your ass! i know where to find you!!  :angry: ..
> ...



be nice to him...."BIG TIPPER".....oh yeah throws down on some mean bbq and always has a fridge in the garage "stocked"!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 09:42 AM~10111840
> *be nice to him...."BIG TIPPER".....oh yeah throws down on some mean bbq and always has a fridge in the garage "stocked"!
> *


punk ass! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 08:36 AM~10111805
> *noe...you gonna be pickin on females again today??? LMAO!!
> *


Bahahaha prolly but I think she got better things to do wit her poodle than to argue wit me


Funny tho I aint know she was a female till impala65 said something 9 pages into the topic lol ooooooooooooooopssssssssss!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2008, 09:49 AM~10111898
> *Bahahaha prolly but I think she got better things to do wit her poodle than to argue wit me
> Funny tho I aint know she was a female till impala65 said something 9 pages into the topic lol  ooooooooooooooopssssssssss!
> *


i think that was the funniest part about it. and she never once corrected you...???? :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 7 2008, 09:06 AM~10112017
> *
> *


sup my nig


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 08:29 AM~10111752
> *pics??? :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


i will PM a vata :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 10:07 AM~10112024
> *sup my nig
> *


sup sick....you ever take car of my carnal manuel...green bomb truck?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 7 2008, 10:08 AM~10112028
> *i will PM a vata :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 09:08 AM~10112032
> *sup sick....you ever take car of my carnal manuel...green bomb truck?
> *


yea i did the bomb about 2 weeks ago..
i just finished up his display sign too..


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 10:12 AM~10112075
> *yea i did the bomb about 2 weeks ago..
> i just finished up his display sign too..
> *



orale....next time someones looking I'll send them your way again...thanks for taking care of him.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 09:15 AM~10112104
> *orale....next time someones looking I'll send them your way again...thanks for taking care of him.
> *


no problem.. send em all over here..lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 09:06 AM~10112010
> *i think that was the funniest part about it. and she never once corrected you...???? :roflmao:
> *



Yea wata dumb bitch.......like I said she was prolly gettin fucked by her poodle at da same time and couldn't correct me cuz she was "busy"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2008, 09:16 AM~10112123
> *Yea wata dumb bitch.......like I said she was prolly gettin fucked by her poodle at da same time and couldn't correct me cuz she was "busy"
> *


did i miss something..you in offtopic again


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum its fkin cold outside!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 12:19 PM~10113050
> *dayum its fkin cold outside!
> *


tell me about it....I went out to the car and it looked like I was hiding grapes in my shirt! :roflmao:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 6 2008, 11:26 AM~10103992
> *HEY!!! Thats my job....and I didnt have that picture  :tears:  Sometimes I doubt your commitment to our relationship.....the stalker stalkee relations.
> Holy bejeezus!! its Señor Magic....its been ages homie!!! what is the do with you?
> *



no hun that wasn't for you! it was for "Devious Sixty8"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 12:25 PM~10113075
> *tell me about it....I went out to the car and it looked like I was hiding grapes in my shirt! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

the wind is blowing like crazy. hno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 01:30 PM~10113108
> *:roflmao:
> 
> the wind is blowing like crazy.  hno:
> *


I THOUGHT I SAW SOME SUN :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 12:19 PM~10113050
> *dayum its fkin cold outside!
> *


yes, quite "nipply" :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 11:19 AM~10113050
> *dayum its fkin cold outside!
> *


pics? :uh:

you nippin huh..
nipples look like grapes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 12:52 PM~10113271
> *:uh:
> *


dont worry, no one wants see your "pizza nips" biggy


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 7 2008, 12:45 PM~10113202
> *I THOUGHT I SAW SOME SUN :dunno:
> *


yup the sun is out and bright but its still freakin windy! go outside and see. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 01:02 PM~10113342
> *yup the sun is out and bright but its still freakin windy! go outside and see. LOL
> *


were you outside wearin a summer dress with the wind all "windy" and the fabric oh so thin leaving nothing to the imagination? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 7 2008, 12:55 PM~10113296
> *dont worry, no one wants see your "pizza nips" biggy
> *


watch your tone there Limp Noodle.. :guns:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 7 2008, 01:03 PM~10113354
> *were you outside wearin a summer dress with the wind all "windy" and the fabric oh so thin leaving nothing to the imagination?  :0  :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 7 2008, 01:03 PM~10113354
> *were you outside wearin a summer dress with the wind all "windy" and the fabric oh so thin leaving nothing to the imagination?  :0  :cheesy:
> *


don't forget the clear heels


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

HELL YEAH ITS COLD OUTSIDE WENT TO WAFFLE HOUSE EARLIER BOUT TO FREEZE TO DEATH


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 12:48 PM~10113235
> *pics? :uh:
> 
> you nippin huh..
> ...


  :roflmao: 

whats up crazy ass fker? whatcha gettin into this weekend?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 7 2008, 01:03 PM~10113354
> *were you outside wearin a summer dress with the wind all "windy" and the fabric oh so thin leaving nothing to the imagination?  :0  :cheesy:
> *


chino...you been watching too many pornos huh???? :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 02:02 PM~10113342
> *yup the sun is out and bright but its still freakin windy! go outside and see. LOL
> *


I'LL FLY AWAY IF I GO OUTSIDE... :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 01:05 PM~10113368
> *don't forget the clear heels
> *


fker. LOL

see whatcha started jay!?!? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 7 2008, 01:20 PM~10113483
> *I'LL FLY AWAY IF I GO OUTSIDE... :wave:
> *


you aint lyin.... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 01:20 PM~10113486
> *fker. LOL
> 
> see whatcha started jay!?!? :uh:
> *



my bad you did say you were pissed cause last weekend you let your girl borrow them and she broke one of the heels......come on fellas lets help hny out for a new set........I GOT 5 ON IT.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha, i barely wanna feed a brawd, and want i should pitch in for shoes? trippin


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 01:40 PM~10113672
> *ha, i barely wanna feed a brawd, and want i should pitch in for shoes?  trippin
> *


save your chump change......I got em.....she'll work them off..... :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 01:40 PM~10113672
> *ha, i barely wanna feed a brawd, and want i should pitch in for shoes?  trippin
> *


he's prolly lying he knows he wants to buy her those heels :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 01:37 PM~10113659
> *my bad you did say you were pissed cause last weekend you let your girl borrow them and she broke one of the heels......come on fellas lets help hny out for a new set........I GOT 5 ON IT.......
> *


only 5??? thought we were better than that??? :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 01:40 PM~10113672
> *ha, i barely wanna feed a brawd, and want i should pitch in for shoes?  trippin
> *


fajitas and beer. :tears: i remember like it was yeaterday. :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 09:55 AM~10112409
> *did i miss something..you in offtopic again
> *


Yeapppppppppp pissing people off..................LAYITLOW PISSANIGGA OFF SHITTALKIN CLICKA!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 7 2008, 01:41 PM~10113678
> *save your chump change......I got em.....she'll work them off..... :roflmao:
> *


yea ill work them off...by boxin your ass big country!! i aint scared! :angry: LOL :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 01:47 PM~10113721
> *only 5??? thought we were better than that??? :roflmao:
> *


size 7 right?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2008, 01:51 PM~10113751
> *Yeapppppppppp pissing people off..................LAYITLOW PISSANIGGA OFF SHITTALKIN CLICKA!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 01:48 PM~10113730
> *fajitas and beer. :tears: i remember like it was yeaterday.  :roflmao:
> *


thats cause i was grillin up fajitaz anway.. and it was bush beer. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 02:17 PM~10113954
> *thats cause i was grillin up fajitaz anway..  and it was bush beer.    :ugh:
> *


uh huh.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 02:19 PM~10113961
> *uh huh.....
> *


grillin fajitaz on da george foreman for da brawds..mayne..cause i'm romantic like that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 02:20 PM~10113971
> *grillin fajitaz on da george foreman for da brawds..mayne..cause i'm romantic like that.
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

LOL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 7 2008, 02:06 PM~10113373
> *HELL YEAH ITS COLD OUTSIDE WENT TO WAFFLE HOUSE EARLIER BOUT TO FREEZE TO DEATH
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 7 2008, 01:18 PM~10113463
> *chino...you been watching too many pornos huh???? :roflmao:
> *


:tongue: just the ones you borrowed me LMAO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 7 2008, 01:56 PM~10114253
> *:tongue: just the ones you borrowed me LMAO
> *


never gonna REGALIZE (goddamn painter)

DAT MAKES 2 OF US :angry: 
IM NEVER GONA RAGALACIZE............


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2008, 08:17 AM~10111668
> *I feel dat....good thing I'm out here wit these old rich white folks who aint got shit to do but die or fix there cars
> *


thats good boy . These people here always want to cut corners on shit so it be cheaper :angry: but like i say it pays the bills


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2008, 03:02 PM~10114295
> *never gonna REGALIZE (goddamn painter)
> 
> DAT MAKES 2 OF US :angry:
> ...


I need to find a better painter for my next project :angry:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 7 2008, 01:37 PM~10114118
> *:uh:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 7 2008, 02:05 PM~10114317
> *thats good boy . These people here always want to cut corners on shit so it be cheaper :angry:  but like i say it pays the bills
> *


LOL THESE DUMBASSES THERE JUST DROP OFF CAR N KEYS............."FIX IT...JUST CALL ME WHEN ITS DONE" IS THE USUAL SAYING............ :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 7 2008, 02:06 PM~10114331
> *I need to find a better painter for my next project  :angry:
> *


YEA THIS FUCK IS VERY GOOD AT WAT HE DOES JUST HE GOT SO MUCH CLASSICAL SHIT IN THERE :angry: 

THINK I NEED TO LOCK HIS ASS IN HIS OWN SHOP AND BE LIKE :machinegun: WORK BITCH WORK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2008, 03:10 PM~10114359
> *THINK I NEED TO LOCK HIS ASS IN HIS OWN SHOP AND BE LIKE :machinegun: WORK BITCH WORK!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ha ha ha that will give you 5 to 10 kidnapping


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 7 2008, 02:11 PM~10114368
> *ha ha ha that will give you 5 to 10 kidnapping
> *


NA HE A ****** THEYLL JUST BE HAPPY HE WORKING OR SEND EM BACK TO MEXICO??????????? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2008, 03:10 PM~10114359
> *LOL THESE DUMBASSES THERE JUST DROP OFF CAR N KEYS............."FIX IT...JUST CALL ME WHEN ITS DONE" IS THE USUAL SAYING............ :biggrin:
> YEA THIS FUCK IS VERY GOOD AT WAT HE DOES JUST HE GOT SO MUCH CLASSICAL SHIT IN THERE :angry:
> *


and your like "yessum masta"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 02:23 PM~10114472
> *and your like "yessum masta"
> *


 :uh: FUCK IT THEY PAYING MY BILLS!!!!!!!! SO AINT TRIPPIN HERE FATBOY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 7 2008, 12:17 PM~10113457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link?


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sup peeps


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Mar 7 2008, 04:20 PM~10115226
> *sup peeps
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ROCKETS GOT LUCKY THIS SEASON BUT THEY ARE STILL dallas owened


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 04:22 PM~10115245
> *:ugh:
> *


my homie looking 4 u, he wants a sic paint job


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 7 2008, 05:25 PM~10115258
> *ROCKETS GOT LUCKY THIS SEASON BUT THEY ARE STILL dallas owened
> *


uh ok...... let it go foo n quit tryin to get attention............


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

*If you haven't voted, or have n idea who to vote for, vote for my baby daddy Dirty Sanchez423!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=395615&st=180*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2008, 04:26 PM~10115260
> *my homie looking 4 u, he wants a sic paint job
> *


tell him to call me.. im ready


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 04:34 PM~10115315
> *tell him to call me.. im ready
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2008, 03:02 PM~10114295
> *never gonna REGALIZE (goddamn painter)
> 
> DAT MAKES 2 OF US :angry:
> ...


i know how u feel.had to pick up the caddy cuz of the fucking painter.now im looking for a better one.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 7 2008, 05:20 PM~10115616
> *i know how u feel.had to pick up the caddy cuz of the fucking painter.now im looking for a better one.
> *



Yea this guys is very very good.............but between my ragedy as lac and some 10 or 12 $10,000 restorations he's got sittin there he aint making much progress on mine  

My part of da deal is done wit him gave em wat I had to and then some but the process is just taking too long


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

my painter fucked me over took sum cash,speakers and amp,and materials to arizona from what i heard :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 7 2008, 05:29 PM~10115274
> *If you haven't voted, or have n idea who to vote for, vote for my baby daddy Dirty Sanchez423!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=395615&st=180
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS MAMA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 7 2008, 05:35 PM~10115716
> *my painter fucked me over took sum cash,speakers and amp,and materials to arizona from what i heard :angry:
> *



Dam dats some hoe ass shit dawg...........................find dat modafucka and make dat ***** drink them materials!!!!!! Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com  

Vinyl Rewind


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 7 2008, 05:20 PM~10115616
> *i know how u feel.had to pick up the caddy cuz of the fucking painter.now im looking for a better one.
> *


WOULDNT HAPPENED IF IT CAME TO ME.. :biggrin: 
BUT NEVERMIND..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 07:10 PM~10116111
> *WOULDNT HAPPENED IF IT CAME TO ME.. :biggrin:
> BUT NEVERMIND..
> *


only cause you don't drink ,but pinstripes still crooked. crooked pinstripe mafia


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 06:28 PM~10116234
> *only cause you don't drink ,but pinstripes still crooked.  crooked pinstripe mafia
> *


YEA.. YOU KNOW ME..
PINSTRIPES DONT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH A STRAIGHT PLAIN JANE PAINT YOB


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne. new low headed to town.. suppose to hurt alot of feelings.. least, thats word on street.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 07:29 PM~10116247
> *YEA.. YOU KNOW ME..
> PINSTRIPES DONT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH A STRAIGHT PLAIN JANE PAINT YOB
> *


reminds me, now that you got better.. time to come redo my car for free. least, thats way i see it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2008, 06:48 PM~10115902
> *Dam dats some hoe ass shit dawg...........................find dat modafucka and make dat ***** drink them materials!!!!!! Lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 07:10 PM~10116111
> *WOULDNT HAPPENED IF IT CAME TO ME.. :biggrin:
> BUT NEVERMIND..
> *


didnt want no patterns.so thats why i didnt call you.i figured you wouldnt do those kind of paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

LOOKIN FOR A RIGHT REAR BUMPER FILLER FOR AN 85 BUICK REGAL.
LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL GOT OR WHERE I CAN GET ONE. 713-303-5056


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 7 2008, 08:48 PM~10116762
> *LOOKIN FOR A RIGHT REAR BUMPER FILLER FOR AN 85 BUICK REGAL.
> LET ME KNOW WHAT YALL GOT OR WHERE I CAN GET ONE. 713-303-5056
> *


pm sent


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 7 2008, 06:31 PM~10116261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAINT JOB IS A PAINT JOB..
JUST LIKE MONEY IS MONEY..

HAD A BITCH WANTED A CAPRICE PAINTED LIME GREEN AND HOT PINK..
SOUNDS LIKE SHIT.. BUT SHE NEVER CAME THROUGH..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

What up Sic713!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: was up!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

FUCK THAT!!!!!  If I ever see that painter i will shove all the materials up his ass and make damn sure it comes out his mutha fuckin mouth and the cans too!!!!! :guns: :guns: :burn: He also fucked up on the body work he used cheap ass primer on the car and it looks like he only did two days worth of work. Not to mention he kept moving the car around he would take from one place to another. Ok got that of my chest


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 8 2008, 01:01 AM~10118560
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  was up!
> *


My Hubby says how is his baby doin (the 79)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2008, 11:22 PM~10117937
> *:uh:
> 
> PAINT JOB IS A PAINT JOB..
> ...


slim went with red after all :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2008, 01:36 AM~10118714
> *slim went with red after all    :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2008, 02:36 AM~10118714
> *slim went with red after all    :roflmao:
> *


naaaaaaawww ***** the keyword was HUSKY ASS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

What it do H Town


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2008, 07:34 AM~10119643
> *What it do H Town
> *


  wat up homie........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2008, 06:30 PM~10116251
> *mayne.  new low headed to town..  suppose to hurt alot of feelings..    least, thats word on street.
> *


no dice on that car. pictures lie.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2008, 10:32 AM~10120132
> *no dice on that car. pictures lie.
> *


thought so. pics looked suspect compared to description


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2008, 09:53 AM~10120240
> *thought so.  pics looked suspect compared to description
> *


yea ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Mar 7 2008, 10:51 PM~10118128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 8 2008, 01:35 AM~10118707
> *My Hubby says how is his baby doin (the 79)
> *


dont know when strange will be back on, but the 79 is gone


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Yup Yup! By By 79......


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 8 2008, 06:06 PM~10122626
> *Yup Yup!  By By 79......
> *


 :tears: :tears: :werd: :tongue:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 8 2008, 07:06 PM~10122626
> *Yup Yup!  By By 79......
> *


it when to an o.g.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2008, 08:28 AM~10119794
> * wat up homie........
> *


is the caddy al,most ready or wHAT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 8 2008, 06:06 PM~10122626
> *Yup Yup!  By By 79......
> *


you should of let me know.i would of bought it back.i miss that car.i regret sellin it.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THANKS!*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 07:05 PM~10122875
> *THANKS!
> *


WHAT'S IN IT FOR US?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

spam


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 8 2008, 07:06 PM~10122883
> *WHAT'S IN IT FOR US?
> *


HONESTLY NOTHING MORE THAN A THANK YOU......JUST BEING REAL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 8 2008, 07:06 PM~10122883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 07:46 PM~10123106
> *HONESTLY NOTHING MORE THAN A THANK YOU......JUST BEING REAL
> *


already voted for you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2008, 07:54 PM~10123504
> *already voted for you.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Rockets...



18


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got a 13 inch single all chrome i need something to put in my kit and drag all over mo city..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 8 2008, 08:37 PM~10123750
> *Rockets...
> 18
> *


 :0 mayne thought this was gon be a tough one but still woop dat ass!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2008, 08:46 PM~10123791
> *anyone got a 13 inch single all chrome i need something to put in my kit and drag all over mo city..
> *


Mightaswell go buy da set......not like it gon hurt your pockets......chop em all up........different 5th each weekend :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2008, 08:54 PM~10123835
> *Mightaswell go buy da set......not like it gon hurt your pockets......chop em all up........different 5th each weekend :0
> *


yea right. i might put an invisible dayton in it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2008, 09:55 PM~10123841
> *yea right.  i might put an invisible dayton in it..
> *


 show them boys how to do it, just buy an all new dayton, and chop that bitch up.. cause you don't give a fk.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2008, 09:03 PM~10123890
> *show them boys how to do it, just buy an all new dayton, and chop that bitch up..  cause you don't give a fk.
> *


give me 6 months free storage and ill do it..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2008, 10:07 PM~10123919
> *give me 6 months free storage and ill do it..
> *


naw. oh, i still got that honda spare cover,just slap a cadi logo on it, $100


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2008, 09:11 PM~10123941
> *naw.  oh, i  still got that honda spare cover,just slap a cadi logo on it, $100
> *


i already got a kit i just need a rim..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2008, 09:51 PM~10123820
> *:0 mayne thought this was gon be a tough one but still woop dat ass!!!
> *


Same here. Good game.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2008, 10:12 PM~10123944
> *i already got a kit i just need a rim..
> *


ok $90


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2008, 09:17 PM~10123974
> *ok $90
> *


90 for what


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2008, 10:22 PM~10124009
> *90 for what
> *


deeezzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 07:46 PM~10123106
> *HONESTLY NOTHING MORE THAN A THANK YOU......JUST BEING REAL
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2008, 09:35 PM~10124062
> *deeezzzz  nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


that shit was corny. wheres that pic of that corn on the cob in overalls


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 8 2008, 09:37 PM~10123750
> *Rockets...
> 18
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 07:46 PM~10123106
> *HONESTLY NOTHING MORE THAN A THANK YOU......JUST BEING REAL
> *


Ok I voted.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

How much is this worth goofy? :dunno: 


































































most of it is labeled "collectors edition" and there's about 100 different items. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2008, 12:27 AM~10124637
> *How much is this worth goofy?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


mayne hold up, you gonna make goofy go take out a lone, or sell the cadi.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2008, 01:36 AM~10124687
> *mayne hold up, you gonna make goofy go take out a lone, or sell the cadi.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2008, 12:27 AM~10124637
> *How much is this worth goofy?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


2 jolly ranchers and a envelope :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2008, 11:27 PM~10124637
> *How much is this worth goofy?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


dont know.. who selling them...  ill take them star wars insider mag's


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 06:05 PM~10122875
> *THANKS!
> *



I VOTED FOR YA :biggrin: GOOD LUCK.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 8 2008, 10:03 PM~10123890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 7 2008, 06:35 PM~10115716
> *my painter fucked me over took sum cash,speakers and amp,and materials to arizona from what i heard :angry:
> *


damn, thats a good reason for a murder charge


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 9 2008, 02:05 PM~10127405
> *damn, thats a good reason for a murder charge
> *



where u bn hiding focker?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

got part of my interior back over the weekend. the good homie hooked it up fo' realz :biggrin: 




























suede inserts and the rest vinyl. done in the factory patterns. should see the rest real soon. since it looks this good, i can wait  

also went to the show today, nice turnout.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BAD ASS SHOW TODAY :cheesy:  BAD BATTERIES:angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 9 2008, 05:22 PM~10128384
> *BAD ASS SHOW TODAY :cheesy:   BAD BATTERIES:angry:    :biggrin:
> *


tape looks good though...didnt do that bad.. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 9 2008, 05:10 PM~10127977
> *got part of my interior back over the weekend.  the good homie hooked it up fo' realz :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who did that Brian or someone else?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

good show today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 9 2008, 05:42 PM~10128503
> *good show today
> *


 x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 07:49 PM~10128553
> *x2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2008, 05:51 PM~10128564
> *:uh:
> *


why didnt u go to the show today???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 07:52 PM~10128570
> *why didnt u go to the show today???
> *


KICKING BACK FROM THE SHOWS FOR AWHILE, BUT I MIGHT GO TO THE SHOW ON MARCH 16TH.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2008, 05:54 PM~10128585
> *KICKING BACK FROM THE SHOWS FOR AWHILE, BUT I MIGHT GO TO THE SHOW ON MARCH 16TH.
> *


the show was 10x better than I expected...big ups to True Eminence.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 07:56 PM~10128594
> *the show was 10x better than I expected...big ups to True Eminence.... :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMIE OF MY HOMIE THAT CAME FROM DALLAS WANTED ME TO COME OUT TO THE SHOW WITH HIM, BUT I CHILLED AT THE HOUSE TODAY THEN WENT TO THE MALL TO LIKE AT SOME ASS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10128410
> *who did that Brian or someone else?
> *



braino :biggrin: 

looks reeeeaallllll good in person.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2008, 05:57 PM~10128603
> *COOL HOMIE OF MY HOMIE THAT CAME FROM DALLAS WANTED ME TO COME OUT TO THE SHOW WITH HIM, BUT I CHILLED AT THE HOUSE TODAY THEN WENT TO THE MALL TO LIKE AT SOME ASS.......... :biggrin:
> *


there was plenty at the show... :biggrin: sic was up ther with some white girl...AGAIN


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 07:59 PM~10128619
> *there was plenty at the show... :biggrin: sic was up ther with some  :0 ...AGAIN
> *


I TOLD MY SON ABOUT THAT WHIT GIRL SHIT. IT'S EITHER BLACK'S OR MEXICAN CHICK......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2008, 06:03 PM~10128648
> *I TOLD MY SON ABOUT THAT WHIT GIRL SHIT. IT'S EITHER BLACK'S OR MEXICAN CHICK......... :biggrin:
> *


he doesnt seem to listen to you...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 9 2008, 06:10 PM~10127977
> *got part of my interior back over the weekend.  the good homie hooked it up fo' realz :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 9 2008, 05:59 PM~10128619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love mexicans..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

as per his request, posting up pics of catfish caddy :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 06:05 PM~10128664
> *that was diamond studded princess...
> 
> *


ok she was still white... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 08:04 PM~10128653
> *he doesnt seem to listen to you...
> *


HE WILL WHEN I GET THAT BELT OUT......... :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 08:08 PM~10128691
> *ok she was still white... :0
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MEAN PALE ALE........... :yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 08:05 PM~10128664
> *that was diamond studded princess...
> 
> i love mexicans..
> *


THE DON'T LOOK LIKE THE SOME CHICK SLIM INTRODUCE ME TO FROM THE LOWRIDER SHOW LAST YEAR.


MEXICAN CHICKS........... :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2008, 06:08 PM~10128697
> *HE WILL WHEN I GET THAT BELT OUT......... :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

in my opinion

best car outside the orange lac from individuals
best car inside the gold color 64 from latin kustoms


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 9 2008, 06:15 PM~10128731
> *in my opinion
> 
> best car outside the orange lac from individuals
> ...


all the cars were clean except for that fuckin black primered el camino with the crooked pinstripes on it.... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 07:16 PM~10128735
> *all the cars were clean except for that fuckin black primered el camino with the crooked pinstripes on it.... :uh:
> *


didnt even see that one, must of missed it


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you to everyone that bought a raffle ticket for the rims really appriciate it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 9 2008, 06:08 PM~10128691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats her


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 08:16 PM~10128735
> *all the cars were clean except for that fuckin black primered el camino with the crooked pinstripes on it.... :uh:
> *


 :twak: MY SON IS ON THE COME UP. YOU WORRYING ABOUT THE WRONG THINGS IN YOU LIFE........... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 06:18 PM~10128758
> *Thank you to everyone that bought a raffle ticket for the rims really appriciate it!! :thumbsup:
> *


who won the rims????


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

A girl :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Mar 9 2008, 06:19 PM~10128773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 08:18 PM~10128765
> *real white
> thats her
> *


 :yessad: 

LOOK A DIFFERENT PERSON.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

sic713 you didnt even say hi to me :uh: BITCH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 07:22 PM~10128785
> *
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 06:23 PM~10128798
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 06:19 PM~10128767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHIPPERZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

What's the deal with Torres Empire banners are they a shop or what?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 9 2008, 06:16 PM~10128735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10128817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 9 2008, 07:26 PM~10128819
> *What's the deal with Torres Empire banners are they a shop or what?
> *


i know they are a car club


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 07:28 PM~10128845
> *i know they are a car club
> *


I know but most show sponsors are trying to promote some kind of shop/buisness.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 9 2008, 07:32 PM~10128865
> *I know but most show sponsors are trying to promote some kind of shop/buisness.
> *


yeah maybe they are a shop too cause they had both sellin shirts


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 08:34 PM~10128876
> *yeah maybe they are a shop too cause they had both sellin shirts
> *


YEP IT'S A CAR CLUB AND A BUSINESS.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 08:27 PM~10128821
> *
> 
> on da yandy
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Ness :wave:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good show will post pics in a while


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nice pics cartier..... good to see u and the fam today...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs bro


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

IRVINGS customs break down while breahin h-town off if the number on the car is busy call 214-923-9487 ask for irma or ceaser tell them Jesus sent you or told you to call ( ROYAL TOUCH) Comin out soon all Weight hoppers stand up keep it real


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

will post more later need to go eat


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 9 2008, 07:46 PM~10129404
> *IRVINGS customs break down while breahin h-town off if the number on the car is busy call 214-923-9487 ask for irma or ceaser tell them Jesus sent you or told you to call ( ROYAL TOUCH) Comin out soon all Weight hoppers stand up  keep it real
> *


that means they lost.... :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave: Medusa :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 9 2008, 08:48 PM~10129430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this car? I didn't see it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Latin Kustoms on the bumperrrrrrrr


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

damn looks like I miss a good show...had fckin a softball tournament :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I took a bunch of pics but I am too tired to upload them all but here is one.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 07:51 PM~10129451
> *:wave: Medusa :biggrin:
> *


Hey girl!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Glad to hear that yall had a good turnout!!!!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 9 2008, 08:56 PM~10129514
> *Hey girl!
> *


How do you feel did you like the turn out today!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 6 2008, 11:57 PM~10109841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like tha motor we murderd on sat night.... :cheesy: did you like the smokey smell all the way home? :biggrin: new batteries Saturday new motor today


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 09:52 PM~10129471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER CAR FROM DALLAS TO HOUSTON.......... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10129564
> *ANOTHER CAR FROM DALLAS TO HOUSTON.......... :0
> *


well its reppin Latin Kustoms now....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I was just looking through some pics from work and found this one. 








Ghost hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 10:04 PM~10129578
> *well its reppin Latin Kustoms now....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 9 2008, 10:04 PM~10129583
> *I was just looking through some pics from work and found this one.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like bird poop on your windsheild.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 9 2008, 09:05 PM~10129595
> *looks like bird poop on your windsheild.....
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 07:58 PM~10129526
> *How do you feel did you like the turn out today!
> *


I am so tired! My feet hurt big time! But the turnout was freaking awesome!


I would like to thank everyone who came out to the True Eminence Car Show today! The show was huge and it's all owed to those who came out and showed us support!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 9 2008, 08:11 PM~10129641
> *I am so tired! My feet hurt big time! But the turnout was freaking awesome!
> I would like to thank everyone who came out to the True Eminence Car Show today! The show was huge and it's all owed to those who came out and showed us support!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 9 2008, 08:52 PM~10129472
> *damn looks like I miss a good show...had fckin a softball tournament :angry:
> *



excuses are like assholes homeboy..you know the rest :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 9 2008, 07:51 PM~10129458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 08:17 PM~10129694
> *i think it showed up after we left..i didnt see it until i pulled out..
> 
> :uh:
> *


You suck! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 9 2008, 08:22 PM~10129742
> *You suck! :biggrin:
> *


lol.. you know i loveeeeeeee you...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

that el camino was there when i got there about noon it was over by where bad influences were set up......


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 08:23 PM~10129750
> *lol.. you know i loveeeeeeee you...
> *


Yeah I know and I love you too fucker!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

crooked line mafia....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jon Chuck.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 09:36 PM~10129882
> *crooked line mafia....
> 
> 
> ...


he is wearing a black shirt so he can get darker


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 08:36 PM~10129882
> *crooked line mafia....
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno mayne.. hood came out pretty good..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10129910
> *he is wearing a black shirt so he can get darker
> *


he doesnt have on a shirt... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10129910
> *he is wearing a black shirt so he can get darker
> *


:uh:

find that painter yet! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10129910
> *he is wearing a black shirt so he can get darker
> *


  fuckin server


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10129910
> *he is wearing a black shirt so he can get darker
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 09:40 PM~10129926
> *:uh:
> 
> find that painter yet! :0
> *


 :0 :uh: not yet ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 9 2008, 08:40 PM~10129919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you say it enough times..
shit braids


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 08:45 PM~10130100
> *you say it enough times..
> shit braids
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 08:46 PM~10130103
> *nope  :biggrin:
> *


o well.. im goin to bed.. gotta get a early start on rara's old monte..
gunna pull a all day thang...




sincerly,
crooked line mafia


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 08:50 PM~10130143
> *o well.. im goin to bed.. gotta get a early start on rara's old monte..
> gunna pull a all day thang...
> sincerly,
> ...


 :0 bye bish


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 08:51 PM~10130149
> *:0  bye bish
> *


ill post pics tommorow..
holla atcha lata kin folk!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 9 2008, 08:53 PM~10130162
> *ill post pics tommorow..
> holla atcha lata kin folk!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its a shame my homie ripped off the trailing arm, because the lac is hot like fish grease.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2008, 08:54 PM~10130178
> *its a shame my homie ripped off the trailing arm, because the lac is hot like fish grease.*


 :yes: seen him hit it at mambos...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 10:36 PM~10129882
> *crooked line mafia....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

how much do you think i'd get for this on ebay?



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2008, 11:00 PM~10130233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1985 regal, a/c, all og, all documentation from dealership til now, 65,000 original miles.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like good turnout


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

NIX CUSTOMS

Hey whats up Mr. Movie Star


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 08:08 PM~10128691
> *ok she was still white... :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 9 2008, 11:37 AM~10126193
> *dont know.. who selling them...  ill take them star wars insider mag's
> *


don't know man... this shit has sentimental value. :tears: 





























since i got it all dirt cheap. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2008, 10:41 PM~10130605
> *don't know man... this shit has sentimental value.  :tears:
> since i got it all dirt cheap.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


latinineedarightrearbumperfillerforan86regal.com :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 9 2008, 08:46 PM~10129404
> *IRVINGS customs break down while breahin h-town off if the number on the car is busy call 214-923-9487 ask for irma or ceaser tell them Jesus sent you or told you to call ( ROYAL TOUCH) Comin out soon all Weight hoppers stand up  keep it real
> *



damn homie....you must be puttin in work on the BEAST.......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 09:36 PM~10129882
> *crooked line mafia....
> 
> 
> ...


are they brothers? lol!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 9 2008, 03:05 PM~10127405
> *damn, thats a good reason for a murder charge
> *


im not even gonna lie but i have thought about it  but i figured hes gonna get back worse in the end


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Big props 2 H-town 4 puttin it down...good show 2day, and mambos was pretty cool...met a few people down there, real cool homies, whats up RAGALAC, AND NIXCUSTOMS, SLIM.Latin Kustoms puttin it down out there..much props...just got home, tired as hell....much props houston.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 9 2008, 09:01 PM~10129560
> *just like tha motor we murderd on sat night.... :cheesy: did you like the smokey smell all the way home? :biggrin: new batteries Saturday new motor today
> *


 :uh: u should be glad ur car didnt catch fire


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 10:13 AM~10132900
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 10 2008, 10:23 AM~10132959
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sleet


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 07:25 PM~10128808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MANY INCHES DID THE PURPLE MC HIT?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 10 2008, 05:15 AM~10131969
> *Big props 2 H-town 4 puttin it down...good show 2day, and mambos was pretty cool...met a few people down there, real cool homies, whats up RAGALAC, AND NIXCUSTOMS, SLIM.Latin Kustoms puttin it down out there..much props...just got home, tired as hell....much props houston.... :biggrin:
> *


what up nice meeting u also


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2008, 09:39 AM~10133068
> *what up nice meeting u also
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2008, 09:40 PM~10130599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WACHALE CON AMERICAS NEXT FLOP MODEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2008, 09:39 AM~10133068
> *what up nice meeting u also
> *


X2.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2008, 09:39 AM~10133068
> *what up nice meeting u also
> *


nice meeting u slim.... :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 11:42 AM~10133099
> *:uh:
> *


u shut up hoe and get that kit so u can be da shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2008, 12:09 PM~10133275
> *nice meeting u slim.... :uh:
> *


and u ...........punkin lil kids and shit...........anyone noticed cali with his crippin blues on yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 11:52 AM~10133172
> *:0 WACHALE CON AMERICAS NEXT FLOP MODEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i rather pop a bottle


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2008, 10:12 AM~10133298
> *and u ...........punkin lil kids and shit...........anyone noticed cali with his crippin blues on yesterday :biggrin:
> *


***** that was my nephew.. :biggrin: yea i was all blued up... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2008, 10:12 AM~10133298
> *and u ...........punkin lil kids and shit...........anyone noticed cali with his crippin blues on yesterday :biggrin:
> *


 :0 das a violation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 10:14 AM~10133317
> *:0 das a violation!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: save the colors for the cars.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2008, 10:13 AM~10133304
> *i rather pop a bottle
> *


Bbbbbahahaha tell em slimjamen franklin........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 10 2008, 10:39 AM~10133068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





o' friendly azz ******


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2008, 10:09 AM~10133281
> *u shut up hoe and get that kit so u can be da shit
> *


i got a 72 on the way. cutting 72s :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 10 2008, 11:12 AM~10133298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only color that matters is green, namean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 11:45 AM~10133503
> *i got a 72 on the way. cutting 72s  :biggrin:
> *


72 taking one for da team


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 10 2008, 10:38 AM~10133465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 11:38 AM~10133465
> *o' friendly azz ******
> *


did you ever find someone to keep you company? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 11:48 AM~10133526
> *did you ever find someone to keep you company? :uh:
> *


dunno wtf you talkin, you o' stevie b listening azz :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 11:49 AM~10133538
> *dunno wtf you talkin, you  o' stevie b listening azz  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

fk yea i listen to stevie b. i aint ashamed! prob gonna check out his lil show when he come next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10133562
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fk yea i listen to stevie b. i aint ashamed! prob gonna check out his lil show when he come next week. :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i heard that shyt on radio was thinkin "uh oh, hrny gonna get her heels ready"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 11:57 AM~10133573
> *yeah, i heard that shyt on radio was thinkin "uh oh, hrny gonna get her heels ready"
> *


 :roflmao: 

you already know! :biggrin: 

minus the heels. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 11:49 AM~10133538
> *dunno wtf you talkin, you  o' stevie b listening azz  :uh:
> *


who the heck is that??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 10 2008, 12:17 PM~10133724
> *who the heck is that??
> 
> 
> ...


ragalac's dad :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 12:20 PM~10133733
> *ragalac's dad    :dunno:
> *


I mean like what the heck songs did/does he sing?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 10 2008, 12:22 PM~10133750
> *I mean like what the heck songs did/does he sing?
> *


ask hrny, she fan club pres


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 12:20 PM~10133733
> *ragalac's dad    :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 12:32 PM~10133811
> *ask hrny, she fan club pres
> *


 :uh: 

go to youtube if you wanna know what he sings.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 12:38 PM~10133848
> *:uh:
> 
> go to youtube if you wanna know what he sings.
> *


just sing it, we know you know the words. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 12:39 PM~10133853
> *just sing it, we know you know the words.  :uh:
> *


i do! :biggrin: chismoso. :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 11:20 AM~10133733
> *ragalac's dad    :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ok ok ok u got me on dat one poooooooootoe!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

slow


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 11:38 AM~10133465
> *o' friendly azz ******
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10133562
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fk yea i listen to stevie b. i aint ashamed! prob gonna check out his lil show when he come next week. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 10 2008, 12:17 PM~10133724
> *who the heck is that??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 10 2008, 11:17 AM~10133724
> *who the heck is that??
> 
> 
> ...


that nikka got sum hits....old skool freestyle


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2008, 07:52 PM~10129471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY??????


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 11:32 AM~10133811
> *ask hrny, she fan club pres
> *


It's all good Honey I am a fan too!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 10 2008, 01:50 PM~10134330
> *:ugh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 10 2008, 02:10 PM~10134438
> *that nikka got sum hits....old skool freestyle
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 10 2008, 02:15 PM~10134482
> *It's all good Honey I am a fan too!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 10 2008, 11:20 AM~10133733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

two wets boxing sat night. party w/bbq at my crib. for whoever wanna come.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 12:42 PM~10133872
> *i do! :biggrin: chismoso. :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ok baby


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Mar 10 2008, 07:49 AM~10132153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 03:04 PM~10134860
> *already fixed puto
> 
> *


burnt a motor huh? fk'n rookie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 03:02 PM~10134846
> *two wets boxing sat night.    party w/bbq at my crib.  for whoever wanna come.
> *



Speaking of wets boxing, Hny did you lose money betting on your boy Diaz this past weekend? Homie got mest up!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 04:08 PM~10134881
> *burnt a motor huh?  fk'n rookie
> *


new batteries..... old motor had a lil oil in it! lol!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 03:02 PM~10134846
> *two wets boxing sat night.    party w/bbq at my crib.  for whoever wanna come.
> *


i already told you...one is mexican and one is phillipino!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 03:02 PM~10134851
> *ok baby
> *


you aint baby fker! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 10 2008, 03:09 PM~10134889
> *Speaking of wets boxing, Hny did you lose money betting on your boy Diaz this past weekend? Homie got mest up!!!!
> *


nah i didnt bet on that fight. :no: 

why is he my boy???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 03:30 PM~10135041
> *nah i didnt bet on that fight.  :no:
> 
> why is he my boy???
> *



just figured... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 10 2008, 03:31 PM~10135048
> *just figured...  :biggrin:
> *


lol ok :loco:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 10 2008, 02:02 PM~10134846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha dat lil sukass ***** got fucked up!!!!!! Lol hope he gets knocked out nex time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 10 2008, 03:27 PM~10135017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, gonna have briskett


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 04:16 PM~10135317
> *oh
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone tell misslindseyrose, she welcome too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 01:20 PM~10133733
> *ragalac's dad    :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche server :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 10 2008, 05:53 PM~10135601
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0 PattyCakes!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 06:23 PM~10136245
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammit boy :biggrin: 


thanks bro 






































edited for before/after effect. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 10 2008, 07:28 PM~10136303
> *dammit boy :biggrin:
> thanks bro
> *


  FASHO :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2008, 07:33 PM~10136346
> *
> *


waz up tonyhawker! lol!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

u musta got the pic :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 07:37 PM~10136394
> *waz up tonyhawker! lol!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 10 2008, 07:38 PM~10136410
> *u musta got the pic :uh:
> *


nope, no pic he spared me this time :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 06:47 PM~10136498
> *nope, no pic he spared me this time :cheesy:
> *



 

i'll try to drop by tomorrow foo'. gotta go to the grocery store to get some dranks.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 10 2008, 07:50 PM~10136524
> *
> 
> i'll try to drop by tomorrow foo'.  gotta go to the grocery store to get some dranks.
> *


its coo' Im watchin the rockets anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 06:56 PM~10136588
> *its coo' Im watchin the rockets anyways :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2008, 07:22 PM~10136777
> *
> *


waddup mayn


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2008, 03:16 PM~10135317
> *oh
> naw, gonna have briskett
> *


mayne.............das ballin shit there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Mar 10 2008, 06:12 PM~10136712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 10 2008, 06:23 PM~10136245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :barf:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 06:23 PM~10136245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ...looking real good


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2008, 07:34 PM~10136876
> *
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 10 2008, 07:39 PM~10136925
> * ...looking real good
> *



yours could too frito


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

thanks :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thought u's watchin the rockets :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 10 2008, 06:39 PM~10136928
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 10 2008, 08:50 PM~10137035
> *thought u's watchin the rockets :uh:
> *


i am!  threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic getting down


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 10 2008, 07:02 PM~10137130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

no touca


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: G-Bodyman, *chevylo97*, NoCaddyLikeMine


the whitewall bandit :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 10 2008, 08:13 PM~10137253
> *no touca
> 
> 
> ...



boy on da GRIND!!!!!!!!


lac looked good sic!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 10 2008, 07:13 PM~10137253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you know this..
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 07:48 PM~10137764
> *you where next to me and didnt say shit..
> fucker..
> i still dont know who you are
> ...


thats some stalker shit....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2008, 08:49 PM~10137781
> *thats some stalker shit....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 10 2008, 09:28 AM~10132994
> *HOW MANY INCHES DID THE PURPLE MC HIT?
> *


THAT MONTE HIT 55'', LOOKS LIKE IT WAS GOING TO HIT BUMPER  , THEM COOL HOMIES FROM DALLAS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

19!!! :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 08:55 PM~10137855
> *19!!! :cheesy:
> *


woooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2008, 07:49 PM~10137781
> *thats some stalker shit....
> *


hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 10 2008, 02:09 PM~10134889
> *Speaking of wets boxing, Hny did you lose money betting on your boy Diaz this past weekend? Homie got mest up!!!!
> *


that's what diaz deserves for taking that fight as a simple step :angry: , he should know better to step on the ring in better shape next time :biggrin: ,CAN'T WAIT 4 THIS WKNDS MATCH , MARQUEZ VS PAQUIAO


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 10 2008, 08:02 PM~10137130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


getting better


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 09:57 PM~10137880
> *hno:
> *


Show him the chocolate bunny!! LOL!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 07:55 PM~10137855
> *19!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 and wit da 84658726587string backup the whole 4th quarter!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

from another topic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2008, 07:51 PM~10137799
> *:scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


que onda loco


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

when i find my cable imma upload the video...fuck them pics... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 07:59 PM~10137907
> *Show him the chocolate bunny!! LOL!!!! :roflmao:
> *


haha.. its been a minute since i did that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 08:04 PM~10137982
> *haha.. its been a minute since i did that
> *


nasty bish


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 10 2008, 07:59 PM~10137915
> *from another topic
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS HOMIE, REAL TALK 08"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 10 2008, 07:58 PM~10137891
> *getting better
> *


:thumbsup:

practice makes perfect


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2008, 08:01 PM~10137948
> *when i find my cable imma upload the video...fuck them pics... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 10:04 PM~10137982
> *haha.. its been a minute since i did that
> *


I bet he will love it :biggrin:


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for coming out..without your support there would be no show, hope this is a sign of big things for Houston...  

Chris T.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2008, 08:04 PM~10137986
> *nasty bish
> *


you dont even know whut it is.. im a get yo ass too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 08:08 PM~10138041
> *you dont even know whut it is.. im a get yo ass too
> *


u told me at the shop fuckin ***....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 08:07 PM~10138017
> *I bet he will love it :biggrin:
> *


prob so.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2008, 10:00 PM~10137926
> *que onda loco
> *


aqui nomas checkin it out!! pinche agua no me dejo hacer nada.. :angry: ya esta quedando mi jugetito! :biggrin:  so how did u do at tha show?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2008, 08:09 PM~10138052
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2008, 08:09 PM~10138056
> *u told me at the shop fuckin ***....
> *


dammit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2008, 10:10 PM~10138064
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 08:11 PM~10138071
> *dammit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 08:55 PM~10137855
> *19!!! :cheesy:
> *


Yup! :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2008, 10:01 PM~10137948
> *when i find my cable imma upload the video...fuck them pics... :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2008, 08:10 PM~10138062
> *aqui nomas checkin it out!! pinche agua no me dejo hacer nada.. :angry: ya esta quedando mi jugetito! :biggrin:   so how did u do at tha show?
> *


fucking batteries mess up at the show, i'm getting some real batteries this wk, fuck NO MORE PASADENA BATTERIES 4 ME :biggrin: r u going to make it 4 easter


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 10 2008, 08:14 PM~10138116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 10 2008, 09:02 PM~10137130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sic i see u gettin down homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 10 2008, 09:59 PM~10137915
> *from another topic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 09:06 PM~10138003
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> practice makes perfect
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 08:17 PM~10138164
> *
> *


:uh:
sup sugar booty


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb229/m...current=059.flv


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2008, 10:14 PM~10138124
> *fucking batteries mess up at the show, i'm getting some real batteries this wk, fuck  NO MORE PASADENA BATTERIES 4 ME :biggrin: r u going to make it 4 easter
> *


that sucks bro. yeah should be on the road driving by then, si dios quiere! i cant fuckin wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 09:18 PM~10138181
> *:uh:
> sup sugar booty
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2008, 10:14 PM~10138124
> *fucking batteries mess up at the show, i'm getting some real batteries this wk, fuck  NO MORE PASADENA BATTERIES 4 ME :biggrin: r u going to make it 4 easter
> *


want some workaholics??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

uploading hop video now.... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 9 2008, 08:16 PM~10129691
> *excuses are like assholes homeboy..you know the rest  :uh:
> *



fuck u, you gonna get hooked up... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 08:22 PM~10138219
> *:uh:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 08:24 PM~10138254
> *want some chopaholics??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 09:22 PM~10138219
> *:uh:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 10 2008, 10:37 PM~10138437
> *:uh:
> *


my name aint RAGALAC!!!! :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 09:44 PM~10138515
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 08:46 PM~10138524
> *my name aint RAGALAC!!!! :uh:
> *


sunday?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 10 2008, 06:59 PM~10137102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean 4.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 10 2008, 09:39 PM~10138457
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 10:48 PM~10138559
> *sunday?
> *


just bring the shit b4 so it can be a one day thing......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10138430
> *:biggrin:
> *


Crazy ass. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 08:56 PM~10138695
> *Crazy ass. :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 08:56 PM~10138695
> *Crazy ass. :cheesy:
> *


what!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 08:46 PM~10138524
> *my name aint RAGALAC!!!! :uh:
> *


 :uh: :angry: DA FUCK DAT POSE TO MEAN THERE PINCHE BOLILLO??????????????????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 09:02 PM~10138782
> *:uh:  :angry: DA FUCK DAT POSE TO MEAN THERE PINCHE BOLILLO??????????????????
> *


sell me that roof, you aint gonna do nothing with it...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 08:46 PM~10138524
> *my name aint RAGALAC!!!! :uh:
> *


:uh: :angry: DA FUCK DAT POSE TO MEAN THERE PINCHE BOLILLO?????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 11:04 PM~10138814
> *:uh:  :angry: DA FUCK DAT POSE TO MEAN THERE PINCHE BOLILLO?????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

























:biggrin: 



































PUTO!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 09:03 PM~10138800
> *sell me that roof, you aint gonna do nothing with it...
> *


 :uh: das a negative buddy.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV9fOVQX-5k
shorty impala


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 11:07 PM~10138844
> *:uh: das a negative buddy.........
> *


is it a 44 or 42??? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 09:07 PM~10138844
> *:uh: das a negative buddy.........
> *


u full of that bullshit i got lacs in mo city that are asking to get clowned but i gotta come correct...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 09:09 PM~10138879
> *is it a 44 or 42??? :biggrin:
> *


4...........................................................................................4



BACKSEAT SPECIAL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 09:11 PM~10138897
> *u full of that bullshit i got lacs in mo city that are asking to get clowned but i gotta come correct...
> *


You be aight........get u some leather under dat white ass of urs first........babycrazy wouldn't like to see his lil moma wita rash on his ass next time he see ya................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/kalirydah
hop videos uploaded....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 11:16 PM~10138982
> *4...........................................................................................4
> BACKSEAT SPECIAL
> *


in the rear of a bigbody?? man whos installin that???? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 09:19 PM~10139022
> *You be aight........get u some leather under dat white ass of urs first........babycrazy wouldn't like to see his lil moma wita rash on his ass next time he see ya................
> *


me and baby crazy broke up. i saw him coming out the rest room with eduardo at the show with his purse and make up.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 10 2008, 09:21 PM~10139048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne colllllllllll blooded!!!!!!!!***** made em go put lipstick and redded up them cheeks some mo!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: .......pinche server


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 11:28 PM~10139122
> *??????????????????? But will be da 1st thing done as soon as da ragedy piece gets out da chop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LMK :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 09:30 PM~10139145
> *??????????????????? But will be da 1st thing done as soon as da ragedy piece gets out da chop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Mayne colllllllllll blooded!!!!!!!!***** made em go put lipstick and redded up them cheeks some mo!
> *


yea he was comin out the restroom in his high heels and tried to hit me with his purse i didnt want to make a scene so i let him be...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 10 2008, 09:31 PM~10139171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** borrowed hnys clear heels hu???ol loose booty ass ******...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 09:38 PM~10139275
> *Juuuuuuuu gotit.........
> ***** borrowed hnys clear heels hu???ol loose booty ass ******...
> *


better watch out next time you come over here, baby crazy might be waiting for you in the restroom behind the shower curtain


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 09:41 PM~10139315
> *better watch out next time you come over here, baby crazy might be waiting for you in the restroom behind the shower curtain
> *


 :uh: ...FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......now ima have nightmares picturing koolaid saying.........."oh no u don't escape me!!!!!!!" lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lolol


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Is the blue cutlass single or double?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Mar 10 2008, 09:53 PM~10139482
> *Is the blue cutlass single or double?
> *


double


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

hey retard.. do you want me to put the pictures of the car on here or send them to you on myspace??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

yeah


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 07:04 AM~10141222
> *yeah
> *


whats up bryan are you ready for easter?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 09:57 PM~10138709
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2008, 09:59 PM~10138742
> *what!
> *


nothin fool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2008, 10:38 PM~10139275
> ****** borrowed hnys clear heels hu???ol loose booty ass ******...
> *


fker. :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 05:23 PM~10136245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 11 2008, 02:04 AM~10140757
> *hey retard.. do you want me to put the pictures of the car on here or send them to you on myspace??
> *


myspace.. ill post them up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 11:11 PM~10138897
> *u full of that bullshit i got lacs in mo city that are asking to get clowned but i gotta come correct...
> *


next time you see that roof big shane titay gon be hangin out of it :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 11 2008, 12:15 PM~10142169
> *next time you see that roof big shane titay gon be hangin out of it  :biggrin:
> *


Just say NO to man bewbs :thumbsdown:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 11 2008, 10:15 AM~10142169
> *next time you see that roof big shane titay gon be hangin out of it  :biggrin:
> *


Bahahaha and his hot red lipstick on!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 11:45 AM~10142352
> *Just say NO to man bewbs :thumbsdown:
> *


x2!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2008, 11:54 AM~10133562
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fk yea i listen to stevie b. i aint ashamed! prob gonna check out his lil show when he come next week. :biggrin:
> *


hmm so you going for sure??









Chuly says "GET YOUR PRESALE TICKETS & VIP @:

FUSION FOOTWEAR GREENSPOINT MALL, MEMOS RECORD SHOP #1 MAGNOLIA, LA FAMOSA RECORD SHOP PASADENA, MEMO RECORD SHOP #2 CALVACADE & IRVINGTON, BIG CITY FOOTWEAR SHARPSTOWN MALL & WWW.LATINOTICKETS.COM"

I worked with that guy CHuly before...thats that "Nasty Putas" song guy from back in the day on that Salty Water Records compilation....anyone remember that song??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 11 2008, 12:19 PM~10142529
> *hmm so you going for sure??
> 
> 
> ...


i plan on it! i love that old skool music.  

ask chuly how much the tickets are.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 11:22 AM~10142551
> *i plan on it! i love that old skool music.
> 
> ask chuly how much the tickets are.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 12:24 PM~10142564
> *:uh:
> *


LOL 

you wanna come with? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

peep da seats in da old skoo cavalier..mayne.. stevie b haaaaaaaa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_5CRnzZWMQ


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 11 2008, 12:19 PM~10142529
> *hmm so you going for sure??
> 
> 
> ...



Chuly is a customer here... we printed those tickets 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 12:28 PM~10142590
> *peep da seats in da old skoo cavalier..mayne..  stevie b  haaaaaaaa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_5CRnzZWMQ
> *


thats the mutha fkin jam!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:29 PM~10142599
> *Chuly is a customer here... we printed those tickets 2 weeks ago.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 12:30 PM~10142606
> *:uh:
> *



was gonna hook you up, not with that attitude...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:32 PM~10142617
> *was gonna hook you up, not with that attitude...
> *


gonna get her back with stevie b tickets huh?



might work


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:32 PM~10142617
> *was gonna hook you up, not with that attitude...
> *


LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 12:35 PM~10142629
> *gonna get her back with stevie b tickets huh?
> *


 :tears: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 12:35 PM~10142629
> *gonna get her back with stevie b tickets huh?
> might work
> *



and some Mickey D's...

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:29 PM~10142599
> *Chuly is a customer here... we printed those tickets 2 weeks ago.
> *


Cool, I only took pics for him at two events and I am good friends with his wife Monicas friend. Chuly used to get flyers done at Propaganda, but they closed shop. I think the ex worked with them again under the new name of Rush agency, but wasnt get paid enough....so I dunno who does all Chuly's stuff. His sister sings too, but her name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

maybe Olive Garden like yall ballers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:39 PM~10142644
> *and some Mickey D's...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 12:46 PM~10142701
> *:uh:
> *



fine, a 24 pack too... geez


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:42 PM~10142675
> *maybe Olive Garden like yall ballers
> *


uh huh...ole tour of italy ordering ass. :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 12:47 PM~10142709
> *uh huh...ole tour of italy ordering ass. :roflmao:
> *



you know what I like. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:47 PM~10142708
> *fine, a 24 pack too... geez
> *


cans...negative. :nono: 

in drink bottles cause im high class like that.  

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 10 2008, 09:46 PM~10138524
> *my name aint RAGALAC!!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 12:48 PM~10142719
> *cans...negative. :nono:
> 
> in drink bottles cause im high class like that.
> ...




FINE ILL SPLURGE ON YOU, YOURE WORTH IT HNY!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:48 PM~10142718
> *you know what I like.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 12:56 PM~10142774
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:48 PM~10142718
> *you know what I like.  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 12:51 PM~10142740
> *FINE ILL SPLURGE ON YOU, YOURE WORTH IT HNY!
> *


hell yea im worth it! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 11 2008, 12:58 PM~10142789
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: what?!?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 12:01 PM~10142810
> *hell yea im worth it! LOL :biggrin:
> *


only thing u worth is a bag a funions and a breathe ment


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 01:01 PM~10142810
> *hell yea im worth it! LOL :biggrin:
> *


:no: I can take you to Mcdonlads. you can order anything, and I mean ANYTHING on the dollar menu.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 01:02 PM~10142824
> *:uh: what?!?
> *


you creepin on me? :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2008, 01:03 PM~10142831
> *only thing u worth is a bag a funions and a breathe ment
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i aint had funions in a long time!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 01:01 PM~10142810
> *hell yea im worth it! LOL :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 11 2008, 01:03 PM~10142834
> *:no:  I can take you to Mcdonlads. you can order anything, and I mean ANYTHING on the dollar menu.
> *


you still single...if so i can see why! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 01:08 PM~10142878
> *you still single...if so i can see why! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I thought what we had was "magic"  LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 01:08 PM~10142878
> *you still single...if so i can see why! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


nah, its b/c everyone thinks im crazy, and for some reason I attract the crazy ones LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 11 2008, 01:05 PM~10142847
> *you creepin on me?  :angry:
> *


LMAO! shut up chino!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 01:11 PM~10142897
> *LMAO! shut up chino!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne! lil bastards broke in my broke down buick.. smashed my window and tried to take a radio with no face on it... lil bastard left the radio there...


my elco was parked behind it.. never touched it...





btw.. anybody got a cheap radio for sle.. elco rca's blew


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 11 2008, 01:09 PM~10142888
> *I thought what we had was "magic"    LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wrong!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 11 2008, 01:10 PM~10142893
> *nah, its b/c everyone thinks im crazy, and for some reason I attract the crazy ones LOL
> *


cause you are!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 01:21 PM~10142947
> *cause you are!
> *


me? never! im 6s and 7s baby


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 11 2008, 01:24 PM~10142960
> *me? never! im 6s and 7s baby
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 01:29 PM~10143000
> *:ugh:
> *


u like it  LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hambo!....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 11 2008, 12:39 PM~10142644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let you have my hoo doo (ken wood, thats why its got to go) radio from my 68 for free, if you come install my old but still NIB fosgate ravdvd


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, ya'll fukers stop texting me when i'm at work. i'm a business man, i got things to do, no time for ya'll foolishness. getting a ***** in trouble for texting. :angry:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 11 2008, 12:31 PM~10143015
> *hambo!....
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 01:20 PM~10142944
> *wrong!!!
> *


okay maybe it wasnt David Blaine magic, but maybe chris angel? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 12:42 PM~10143095
> *
> let you have my hoo doo (ken wood, thats why its got to go) radio from my 68 for free, if you come install my old but still NIB fosgate ravdvd
> *


what the ken wood look like..
when you wanna do this


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 01:42 PM~10143095
> *if she wanted the mickey d's hook up, she'd just hit up lone star.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 02:38 PM~10143459
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



all late


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 02:38 PM~10143466
> *all late
> *


uh its a thing called work. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 02:39 PM~10143482
> *uh its a thing called work. :uh:
> *



never heard of it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 02:40 PM~10143494
> *never heard of it.
> *


i can tell. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 12:22 PM~10142551
> *i plan on it! i love that old skool music.
> 
> ask chuly how much the tickets are.
> *


he said for you they are $25.


I hope you really like the artists!! :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 11 2008, 03:23 PM~10143803
> *he said for you they are $25.
> I hope you really like the artists!! :0
> *


lol why do you say that???


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 02:26 PM~10143394
> *what the ken wood look like..
> when you wanna do this
> *


old, kind with just the small analog display thats grey,with cd, but everything works.

something like this.. starting to think its vintage now, i might be loosing in the deal.. esp since it has sentimental value :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 12:19 PM~10142932
> *mayne! lil bastards broke in my broke down buick.. smashed my window and tried to take a radio with no face on it... lil bastard left the radio there...
> my  elco was parked behind it.. never touched it...
> btw.. anybody got a cheap radio for sle.. elco rca's blew
> *



need to leave gulf meadows


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 01:19 PM~10142932
> *mayne! lil bastards broke in my broke down buick.. smashed my window and tried to take a radio with no face on it... lil bastard left the radio there...
> my  elco was parked behind it.. never touched it...
> btw.. anybody got a cheap radio for sle.. elco rca's blew
> *


i got a panasonic for $50 no remote


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Mar 11 2008, 03:13 PM~10144153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics.. how good it works..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 11 2008, 01:19 PM~10142529
> *hmm so you going for sure??
> 
> 
> ...


Chuly sucks. Never made a name for himself. As far as studio 45, the golden days were when Steve Smoking Chavez & Charles cutting up chavez spun there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 02:19 PM~10142932
> *mayne! lil bastards broke in my broke down buick.. smashed my window and tried to take a radio with no face on it... lil bastard left the radio there...
> my  elco was parked behind it.. never touched it...
> btw.. anybody got a cheap radio for sle.. elco rca's blew
> *


I got one, 30 bucks and remove it from my malibu. cd player.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 04:12 PM~10144496
> *cant. we never have trouble over here.. nice quiet neighborhood.. but its this one kid.. we already know who he is.. and when we find him.. game over..
> 
> *


need help :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 05:12 PM~10144496
> *pics.. how good it works..
> *


playing that game huh? aight, i'll throw in the kenwood 6x9's


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 06:45 PM~10145162
> *playing that game huh?  aight, i'll throw in the kenwood 6x9's
> *


if i knew it was like that i would of kept those sony 6x9's i had but i chunked them in the trash last week.still worked just figured i was gonna buy new ones. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup los


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 05:12 PM~10144496
> *cant. we never have trouble over here.. nice quiet neighborhood.. but its this one kid.. we already know who he is.. and when we find him.. game over..
> 
> pics.. how good it works..
> *


This the same fucker that broke into my car?

:guns: :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Wings n more is crazy tonite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 05:12 PM~10144496
> *cant. we never have trouble over here.. nice quiet neighborhood.. but its this one kid.. we already know who he is.. and when we find him.. game over..
> 
> pics.. how good it works..
> *


instead of being on the computer :tears: over them breakin into your hoo doo, you should be out there sending a message, that fk'n with your buick will only bring to them consiquences and reprocussions from the crooked pinstripe mafia :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 08:08 PM~10145879
> *Wings n more is crazy tonite.
> *


that bitch crazy every tuesday. done told you before. its like old el dorado ranch on wed nights. 




hey wait, wtf..where my wings? shisty.. damn :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2008, 05:19 PM~10144522
> *Chuly sucks.  Never made a name for himself.  As far as studio 45, the golden days were when Steve Smoking Chavez & Charles cutting up chavez spun there.
> *




What I know is that he is strictly promoter now... we do tickets for events all over the east coast for him.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 02:26 PM~10143394
> *what the ken wood look like..
> when you wanna do this
> *












:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10146093

take a look


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Pics from the True-Eminece car show are up on my site

visit: www.Nite-Scenes.com to check them out


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 11 2008, 08:37 PM~10146200
> *Pics from the True-Eminece car show are up on my site
> 
> visit: www.Nite-Scenes.com to check them out
> *


its not working on my computer


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 11 2008, 08:37 PM~10146200
> *Pics from the True-Eminece car show are up on my site
> 
> visit: www.Nite-Scenes.com to check them out
> *


web page error


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 08:12 PM~10145924
> *that bitch crazy every tuesday.  done told you before.    its like old el dorado ranch on wed nights.
> hey wait, wtf..where my wings?    shisty..  damn  :angry:
> *


Oh I was jus jokin I didn't really go.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 11 2008, 08:39 PM~10146223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry was still uploading...done now....and its working


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 11 2008, 12:30 PM~10142603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


md 20/20


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

toy ss holdin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Haha! I hadn't been able 2 fk with Md 20/20 since 1996. :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Haha! I hadn't been able 2 fk with Md 20/20 since 1996. :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?



huh?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 11 2008, 09:02 PM~10146474
> *huh?
> huh?
> *


Ha! Ha! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 11 2008, 09:02 PM~10146479
> *
> *


Hola!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 09:08 PM~10146548
> *Hola!
> *


sup sweetness......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 09:12 PM~10145924
> *that bitch crazy every tuesday.  done told you before.    its like old el dorado ranch on wed nights.
> hey wait, wtf..where my wings?    shisty..  damn  :angry:
> *


I member that.... :0 back in 94..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 09:58 PM~10146430
> *Haha! I hadn't been able 2 fk with Md 20/20 since 1996. :barf:
> *


Banana strawberry with a straw...... lol!!


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 11 2008, 08:56 PM~10146407
> *toy ss holdin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 11 2008, 09:10 PM~10146572
> *sup sweetness......
> *


Not much jus gettin ready 2 lay it down. :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 09:32 PM~10146875
> *Banana strawberry with a straw...... lol!!
> *



get outta here crablegs for dinner :uh: 

i had a can of dinty moore beef stew. know what margarita told me? i shoulda ate at your house :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 09:26 PM~10146782
> *I member that.... :0 back in 94..
> *


Dang B ur old. Lol! Jk! Back n 94 I was hittin up club middle earth and ETC.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 09:32 PM~10146875
> *Banana strawberry with a straw...... lol!!
> *


That grape one did me in for good. :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Mar 11 2008, 10:55 PM~10147165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kaboom... FarWest..... Middle Earth :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 10:00 PM~10147223
> *Chelly Offered............   :biggrin:
> Kaboom... FarWest..... Middle Earth :biggrin:
> *



i didnt eat those crablegs just to remind myself of how good i have it :uh: 

ha, anyone remember shelter on 1960? i used to hit that place up among the others mentioned...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 11 2008, 11:02 PM~10147259
> *i didnt eat those crablegs just to remind myself of how good i have it :uh:
> 
> ha, anyone remember shelter on 1960?  i used to hit that place up among the others mentioned...
> *


What can I say I have a keeper..... She cooks :biggrin: You've eatin here b4. tonight you actin all shy :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 10:05 PM~10147290
> *What can I say I have a keeper..... She cooks :biggrin: You've eatin here b4. tonight you actin all shy :uh:
> *



i got a one up on ya pal.

tonight we busted her 12 year old downloading girls gone wild videos :0 




how can i get mad at that? :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 11 2008, 11:10 PM~10147365
> *i got a one up on ya pal.
> 
> tonight we busted her 12 year old downloading girls gone wild videos :0
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 10:13 PM~10147417
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *



that little bastard tried to blame it on me. i told him like this,

1. gramps cant get it up to enjoy it (much less use a computer)
2. your brother is 1.5 years old (figure it out genius)
3. i'm a grumpy dick that goes to bed at exactly midnight (it was d/l'd at 2:30a.m.)


i was laughin, he wanted to cry. hahahaahhahahahahhahha


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 11 2008, 11:17 PM~10147485
> *that little bastard tried to blame it on me.  i told him like this,
> 
> 1.  gramps cant get it up to enjoy it (much less use a computer)
> ...


lol :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 09:32 PM~10146875
> *Banana strawberry with a straw...... lol!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 10:20 PM~10147538
> *lol :0
> *



oh, and i found those NOS seat latch buttons :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 11 2008, 08:25 PM~10146056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ETC? mayne, i was down the street at the grown folks club.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 11 2008, 11:22 PM~10147594
> *oh, and i found those NOS seat latch buttons  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 11:23 PM~10147599
> *thats exact one in my 68
> :uh:
> 
> ...


Yo, I need flight to boston any hookups on air fairs.......?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 11:23 PM~10147599
> *thats exact one in my 68
> :uh:
> 
> ...


Yo, I need flight to boston any hookups on air fairs.......?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 11:23 PM~10147599
> *thats exact one in my 68
> :uh:
> 
> ...


fkin sever!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2008, 09:55 PM~10147166
> *Dang B ur old. Lol! Jk! Back n 94 I was hittin up club middle earth and ETC.
> *



http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endID=149220498

the homie TRAMPIA....click on the song MY SPRING LUV


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 11 2008, 10:00 PM~10147223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: pm sent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 12:19 PM~10142932
> *mayne! lil bastards broke in my broke down buick.. smashed my window and tried to take a radio with no face on it... lil bastard left the radio there...
> my  elco was parked behind it.. never touched it...
> btw.. anybody got a cheap radio for sle.. elco rca's blew
> *


caught slippin!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 11 2008, 04:20 PM~10144537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna sell it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 11:23 PM~10148300
> *
> oh yea.....
> 
> *


yup, kenwood + pair of kenwood 6x9's you remove and install my other stuff.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 11 2008, 10:22 PM~10148283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill call you later..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 10:36 PM~10148430
> *yea...but wasnt nothing to take..
> 
> ill call you later..
> *


leave windows open in the cars and camp out on the roof...and wait :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2008, 10:48 PM~10148528
> *leave windows open in the cars and camp out on the roof...and wait  :biggrin:
> *


that might the plan with the elco.. might park it on the street.. and camp out...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2008, 11:54 PM~10148572
> *that might the plan with the elco.. might park it on the street.. and camp out...
> *


Just go on the side of the house. They can't see your black ass :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 11 2008, 11:16 PM~10148717
> *Just go on the side of the house. They can't see your black ass :cheesy:
> *


true..ill catch that lil bastard..
i still got that stick with nails in it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 12 2008, 12:16 AM~10148717
> *Just go on the side of the house. They can't see your black ass :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

post up right in front of car.. and still catch em


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 11:25 PM~10148759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> post up right in front of car.. and still catch em
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 11 2008, 11:28 PM~10148773
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2008, 12:40 AM~10148826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

For those keeping score at home:









Great showing Houston ULA...unofficial Assocation Results:
Houston ULA - 41
HLC - 26.5
Dallas ULA - 3

I do need a list of Houston ULA clubs....they may still have some more points coming to them....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 12 2008, 01:21 AM~10149009
> *For those keeping score at home:
> 
> 
> ...


HLC had half of car there? jk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 12 2008, 01:58 AM~10149167
> *HLC had half of car there? jk
> *


ya'll bbq pit? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2008, 10:00 PM~10147223
> *Chelly Offered............   :biggrin:
> Kaboom...  FarWest ..... Middle Earth :biggrin:
> *


Lol! Yup hit that one up too. All the 18 and up clubs me and my girl had to use fake ids. Bouncers would laugh at us most of the time but still let us in. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10147259
> *ha, anyone remember shelter on 1960?  i used to hit that place up among the others mentioned...
> *


Lol! Hell yea I remember that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 10:23 PM~10147599
> *ETC?  mayne, i was down the street at the grown folks club.
> *


That's cuz your old too. :uh: 

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Mar 12 2008, 01:58 AM~10149167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: IF it was the BBQ pit, that .5 points could come in handy in the long run.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 12:09 AM~10148184
> *farwest was full of nside freaks..mayne.  good times
> let em do his thing.
> :uh:  pm sent
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2008, 11:25 PM~10148759
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> post up right in front of car.. and still catch em
> *


funniest thing youve said in a while


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

orale.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wassappening


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 05:37 AM~10149528
> *That's cuz your old too. :uh:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: ok "baby"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 09:14 AM~10150249
> *:uh:  ok "baby"
> *


LOL 

we already discussed. you aint baby. :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 08:25 AM~10150306
> *LOL
> 
> we already discussed. you aint baby. :no:
> *


 :uh: IM BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  RIGHT BABY???????LOL


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 10:28 AM~10150323
> *:uh: IM BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  RIGHT BABY???????LOL
> *


You a Baby Bash wannabeeee :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 09:28 AM~10150323
> *:uh: IM BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  RIGHT BABY???????LOL
> *


 :0 uh huh...yea you right. :ugh: LOL

where you watching the game at tonight??? i think imma chill at my sis house.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 09:28 AM~10150324
> *
> *


imma tell!!! LOL jk

you on your laptop??? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 09:32 AM~10150364
> *imma tell!!! LOL jk
> 
> you on your laptop???  :cheesy:
> *



nah called in stupid......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 12 2008, 08:30 AM~10150343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PROBABLY AT WINGS SPOT ON 249 N ANTOINE..............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 10:36 AM~10150382
> *U A VANILLA ICE WANNABE.................... :uh:
> PROBABLY AT WINGS SPOT ON 249 N ANTOINE..............
> *


Baby Noe..... loves his chickin greasyyyy.......................... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ALRIGHT WHOS GOT THE CONNECT ON SOME GOOD NEW PHONES??????????????......................AND NO DEEEZ NUUTZZZ ANSWERS OK..................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 08:38 AM~10150394
> *Baby Noe..... loves his chickin greasyyyy.......................... :uh:
> *


 :uh: OK NOW U GETTIN ME CONFUSED WIT BLACK BLOY SLIM AND DIC713


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 09:38 AM~10150396
> *ALRIGHT WHOS GOT THE CONNECT ON SOME GOOD NEW PHONES??????????????......................AND NO DEEEZ NUUTZZZ ANSWERS OK..................
> *


Deez nuts? sorry I didnt read your whole reply until now. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 08:41 AM~10150418
> *Deez nuts? sorry I didnt read your whole reply until now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

THOUGHT I WAS GETTIN A IPHONE YESTERDAY.............BUT ****** ASS LADY COULDNT SPOKE ENGLICH RIGHT SO SHE PRONOUNCED IPAQ...........IPHONE!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

SHE TRY N SELL ME SOME 2001 MODEL HP IPAQ PHONE OL DUMASS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397120


BRIAN..........UR EXPERTISE IS NEEDED.......TRY NOT TO OVERWHELM EM WIT TOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH INFO........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 09:34 AM~10150371
> *nah called in stupid......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 10:03 AM~10150546
> *:uh:
> *


whats going on there :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 09:36 AM~10150382
> *PROBABLY AT WINGS SPOT ON 249 N ANTOINE..............
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 09:46 AM~10150461
> *THOUGHT I WAS GETTIN A IPHONE YESTERDAY.............BUT ****** ASS LADY COULDNT SPOKE ENGLICH RIGHT SO SHE PRONOUNCED IPAQ...........IPHONE!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> SHE TRY N SELL ME SOME 2001 MODEL HP IPAQ PHONE OL DUMASS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 10:03 AM~10150549
> *whats going on there  :cheesy:
> *


nothing chismoso. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 09:03 AM~10150551
> *
> *


IF U COME BY ILL TREAT U TO ALL THE ICE WATER LEMONADE U WANT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 10:09 AM~10150595
> *nothing chismoso. :angry:
> *


here we go again with this shit! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 10:10 AM~10150597
> *IF U COME BY ILL TREAT U TO ALL THE ICE WATER LEMONADE U WANT
> *


sounds like an offer i dont think i would be able to refuse. :uh: LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 09:12 AM~10150613
> *sounds like an offer i dont think i would be able to refuse.  :uh: LOL
> *


 :biggrin: DATS HOW MUCH OF A LADYS MAN I IS!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 10:12 AM~10150613
> *sounds like an offer i dont think i would be able to refuse.  :uh: LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 10:13 AM~10150618
> *:biggrin: DATS HOW MUCH OF A LADYS MAN I IS!!!!!!!
> *


yea...i see that. :ugh:

LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos A Aguirre_@Dec 28 2004, 02:04 PM~2550166
> *I'm doing a favor for my homie and writing this down for him. Anyone that thinks that they have a good hopper and want to try out what they got, look out for the blue Luxury Sport MC. If no one goes to him then he'll have to end up doing some house calls. Provok make sure you get all this on video. The spot : MacGregor park @ 2 p.m. I'm not talking s#it just promoting some good healthy competition!!!
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 10:50 AM~10150477
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397120
> BRIAN..........UR EXPERTISE IS NEEDED.......TRY NOT TO OVERWHELM EM WIT TOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH INFO........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2008, 10:20 AM~10150663
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Get lost in the archives there Mr Ely?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 09:52 AM~10150860
> *:uh:
> *


U KNOW U WANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 09:15 AM~10150636
> *yea...i see that. :ugh:
> 
> LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me, i need a t-mobile compatible phone myself.. 

PM me if someone has hookup on something NEW


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 12 2008, 11:01 AM~10150904
> *Get lost in the archives there Mr Ely?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 12:07 PM~10150941
> *U KNOW U WANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* LastMinuteCustoms*, Liv4lacs
:scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HUH?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2008, 11:24 AM~10151083
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Trampia from Austin at True Eminence Carshow sportin the NMEIMAGE piece done up in .925 Silver by my brother Carlos. The reason for the wheel auction was to help him raise school money so he can pursue jewelry making further. Thanks to all those that entered. 
We are thinking of doing another one for the Dallas WEGO show in April...anyone have any other ideas or suggestions?











Thank you to everyone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 01:21 PM~10151819
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:uh:


baby.. swing by my job after you get off work, and bring me some hot wings.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 01:51 PM~10151982
> *:uh:
> baby.. swing by my job after you get off work, and bring me some hot wings.
> *


:nono: :twak: :roflmao: 

nah imma chill tonight. got a rockets game to watch.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:09 PM~10152098
> *:nono: :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah imma chill tonight. got a rockets game to watch.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 02:09 PM~10152098
> *:nono: :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah imma chill tonight. got a rockets game to watch.. :biggrin:
> *


word to your mother :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 02:40 PM~10152372
> *
> 
> 
> ...



si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 03:40 PM~10152372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Done that b4, whats funny is on trash day when the trash man is dumpin all that glass in the trash truck! lol!!! Loud as hell!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 02:46 PM~10152420
> *Done that b4, whats funny is on trash day when the trash man is dumpin all that glass in the trash truck! lol!!! Loud as hell!!
> *


ya drunk bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 02:40 PM~10152372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seems to me you have a prob there bud.........................Im not helping you drink all that beer :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 03:48 PM~10152432
> *ya drunk bastard!  :biggrin:
> *


you've been there to witness it b4! Lol!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 02:40 PM~10152372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


blah! i dont like corona. its nasty. :barf:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 02:50 PM~10152458
> *blah! i dont like corona. its nasty. :barf:
> *



:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 12 2008, 02:56 PM~10152487
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 03:48 PM~10152432
> *ya drunk bastard!  :biggrin:
> *


you've been there to witness it b4! Lol!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

HANGOVERS sponsored by Tequila Cavalino....WWT....AND Los Magnificos!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:57 PM~10152494
> *you've been there to witness it b4! Lol!!
> *


crappy server!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 12 2008, 01:57 PM~10152493
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :uh:  :biggrin: :angry: :0   :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 02:50 PM~10152458
> *blah! i dont like corona. its nasty. :barf:
> *


what you talkin bout? you drinks da Schlitz malt liquor :uh: :barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 02:57 PM~10152496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doode on the right looks excited LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2008, 02:54 PM~10152474
> *:uh:
> *


whatever mr. im too fresa to drink beer. only liquor for me. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 02:50 PM~10152455
> *you've been there to witness it b4! Lol!!
> *


ha ha ha drunk azz telling everyone that you love them LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 02:59 PM~10152506
> *what you talkin bout? you drinks da Schlitz malt liquor  :uh:  :barf:
> *


LOL no i dont fker!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 02:57 PM~10152496
> *
> 
> 
> ...



How does that Cavalino go down? never had that before.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 02:50 PM~10152458
> *blah! i dont like corona. its nasty. :barf:
> *



:nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:00 PM~10152520
> *whatever mr. im too fresa to drink beer. only liquor for me. :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:02 PM~10152531
> *LOL no i dont fker!!!
> *


okay, colt 45 then!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2008, 03:02 PM~10152535
> *How does that Cavalino go down? never had that before.
> *












ask this vato....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:00 PM~10152520
> *whatever mr. im too fresa to drink beer. only liquor for me. :uh:
> *



Ive been known to drink a corona or two every now and then... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 04:01 PM~10152524
> *ha ha ha drunk azz telling everyone that you love them LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: what can I say Imma happy drunk! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 03:03 PM~10152545
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Damn!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:04 PM~10152551
> *:biggrin: what can I say Imma happy drunk! :biggrin:
> *


not me :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 03:02 PM~10152536
> *:nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :tongue: 

no biggie. i always show up with beer when i go to someones house.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 04:03 PM~10152542
> *okay, colt 45 then!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


Blue Bull!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2008, 03:04 PM~10152547
> *Ive been known to drink a corona or two every now and then...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 03:03 PM~10152542
> *okay, colt 45 then!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


NO!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:05 PM~10152560
> *:roflmao:  :tongue:
> 
> no biggie. i always show up with beer when i go to someones house.
> *



or throwed as fuck!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:05 PM~10152560
> *:roflmao:  :tongue:
> 
> no biggie. i always show up with beer when i go to someones house.
> *


LIES!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:05 PM~10152560
> *:roflmao:  :tongue:
> 
> no biggie. i always show up with beer when i go to someones house.
> *



64oz Old E?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:08 PM~10152574
> *LIES!!!!!!!
> *




agreed!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2008, 04:07 PM~10152572
> *or throwed as fuck!!!
> 
> 
> *


thats more along the lines of the truth :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2008, 03:07 PM~10152572
> *or throwed as fuck!!!
> 
> 
> *


after hour party. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:10 PM~10152591
> *after hour party. :cheesy:
> *



AWWWWWREADY!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:08 PM~10152574
> *LIES!!!!!!!
> *


LMAO!!!

fool when i got to your place they werent serving beer anymore. plus your ass went straight to bed as soon as i got there. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:10 PM~10152591
> *after hour party. :cheesy:
> *


after the big screens......... and milk bubble fest :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 03:08 PM~10152579
> *64oz Old E?
> *


gotta have the brown paper bag tho. LOL

hell nah thats nasty too! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:09 PM~10152585
> *thats more along the lines of the truth :cheesy:
> *


LOL!!!

punk ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:11 PM~10152598
> *LMAO!!!
> 
> fool when i got to your place they werent serving beer anymore. plus your ass went straight to bed as soon as i got there. :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:  SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Damn girl dont put me out there like that :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2008, 03:10 PM~10152595
> *AWWWWWREADY!!!!
> *


or private parties. its all good. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:11 PM~10152606
> *gotta have the brown paper bag tho. LOL
> 
> hell nah thats nasty too! :biggrin:
> *


OE=Nasty
Corona=Yummy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:13 PM~10152616
> *or private parties. its all good. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:11 PM~10152602
> *after the big screens......... and milk bubble fest :0
> *


i just went for the breakfast buffet. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:13 PM~10152618
> *OE=Nasty
> Corona=Yummy
> *


word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  or dos equis for that azz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:13 PM~10152616
> *or private parties. its all good. :cheesy:
> *




for real.

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:13 PM~10152618
> *OE=Nasty
> Corona=Yummy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:14 PM~10152628
> *i just went for the breakfast buffet. :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Now thats what Im talmbout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:12 PM~10152611
> *:cheesy:   SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Damn girl dont put me out there like that :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:13 PM~10152618
> *OE=Nasty
> Corona=NASTY
> *


fixed it for ya.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 03:15 PM~10152632
> *word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   or dos equis for that azz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsdown:

modelo negra. thats good stuff.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2008, 03:15 PM~10152633
> *for real.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:15 PM~10152640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:15 PM~10152637
> *:cheesy: Now thats what Im talmbout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yea and its a good buffet too! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:13 PM~10152616
> *or private panty parties. its all good. :cheesy:
> *



fixed it for ya.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:19 PM~10152660
> *fixed it for ya.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:19 PM~10152660
> *fixed it for ya.
> *


fker!!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:19 PM~10152659
> *hell yea and its a good buffet too! :biggrin:
> *


You dont have to convince me  I havent been in a month or two... You down? LMK :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:20 PM~10152666
> *fker!!! :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


And you didn’t even deny it! :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:23 PM~10152683
> *And you didn’t even deny it! :0
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:21 PM~10152671
> *You dont have to convince me  I havent been in a month or two... You down?  LMK :biggrin:
> *


you crazy...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

man this quickly turned into a AAA meeting........fukin alckys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:31 PM~10152717
> *you crazy...
> *


what? I like bewbs w/my breakfest :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:23 PM~10152683
> *And you didn’t even deny it! :0
> *


oh whatever!!! it aint goin down like that! LOL


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Look again  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10147818


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:36 PM~10152746
> *oh whatever!!! it aint goin down like that! LOL
> *


going down.... :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 12 2008, 02:37 PM~10152749
> *Look again
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10147818
> *


sup fredo u ever think of another idea for ur tat since i took ur idea????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 03:34 PM~10152732
> *man this quickly turned into a AAA meeting........fukin alckys!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 03:34 PM~10152732
> *man this quickly turned into a AAA meeting........fukin alckys!!!!!!!!
> *



Its all hnys fault!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 12 2008, 03:34 PM~10152733
> *what? I like bewbs w/my breakfest :biggrin:
> *


cochino!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 03:38 PM~10152756
> *sup fredo u ever think of another idea for ur tat since i took ur idea????
> *


  dont remind me :biggrin: ....i still want to go ahead with sort of the same idea, but instead of cards something else

that or a special pic i've been working on :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 03:43 PM~10152776
> *Its all hnys fault!
> *


me?!?! youre the one who posted that pic of all them cornona boxes!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 03:45 PM~10152788
> *me?!?! youre the one who posted that pic of all them cornona boxes!!!
> *


lol....hay guey!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 02:42 PM~10152773
> *
> *


dont roll ur eyes at me baby......aint my fault u like gettin shitfaced!!! pinche peda!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 12 2008, 02:44 PM~10152779
> * dont remind me :biggrin: ....i still want to go ahead with sort of the same idea, but instead of cards something else
> 
> that or a special pic i've been working on :biggrin:
> *


koo koo well good luck on dat homie....think friday ima hitup my homie so he can do some work on my chest................just need to find some good painkillers 1st lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:43 PM~10152777
> *cochino!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave: Hi everyone. Just passing by to see who hates who today. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 11 2008, 09:17 PM~10147485
> *that little bastard tried to blame it on me.  i told him like this,
> 
> 1.  gramps cant get it up to enjoy it (much less use a computer)
> ...



well at least u know he is not gay :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 12 2008, 04:51 PM~10153186
> *:wave: Hi everyone.  Just passing by to see who hates who today.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 12 2008, 04:51 PM~10153186
> *:wave: Hi everyone.  Just passing by to see who hates who today.  :biggrin:
> *


everyone


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 12 2008, 02:09 PM~10152098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make house calls huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 12 2008, 03:50 PM~10152817
> *lol....hay guey!!!!
> *


Haha! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 12 2008, 04:51 PM~10153186
> *:wave: Hi everyone.  Just passing by to see who hates who today.  :biggrin:
> *


well, sixfoss hates hrny, for wearing her heels for other vatos.. and liv4lacs hates everybody for hating on him for being white.. ragalac still mad i said stevie b was his dad. and the chino hates everybody, cause his eyes look like two coochies.. 


sure theres more,but i ain't kept up lately


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2008, 03:50 PM~10152818
> *dont roll ur eyes at me baby......aint my fault u like gettin shitfaced!!! pinche peda!!!!
> *


:tongue: what I do on my person time is my buiz! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 06:09 PM~10153681
> *:tongue: what I do on my person time is my buiz! :cheesy:
> *


just between you and your baby huh? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 06:02 PM~10153635
> *:uh:  groupie
> :0
> make house calls huh?
> *


House calls? Shut ur ass up! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 06:12 PM~10153708
> *just between you and your baby huh?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You already know! Jus me and my babe. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 06:16 PM~10153740
> *You already know! Jus me and my babe. :uh: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 06:16 PM~10153744
> *:uh:
> *


Don't hate! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 06:20 PM~10153763
> *Don't hate! :angry:
> *


i could give a fk, but you still need to bring me some wings dammit i won't tell "your baby"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 06:21 PM~10153771
> *i could give a fk, but you still need to bring me some wings dammit    i won't tell "your baby"
> *


I already told him. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 06:24 PM~10153787
> *I already told him. :uh:
> *


snitch


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 06:37 PM~10153868
> *snitch
> *


I know you aint talkin! All this shit started cuz of your chismoso ass!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2008, 06:43 PM~10153904
> *I know you aint talkin! All this shit started cuz of your chismoso ass!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, enough fun.. gonna finish up this letter i'm writing to my honey in prison..and holla @ ya'll lata.. deuce


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 12 2008, 05:51 PM~10153186
> *:wave: Hi everyone.  Just passing by to see THIS TIME :biggrin:*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2008, 06:45 PM~10153920
> *YOUR SUCH A SWEET LADY SO I'LL LETCHA MAKE IT THIS TIME :biggrin:
> *


Aw ur so nice.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 05:07 PM~10153660
> *well, sixfoss hates hrny, for wearing her heels for other vatos.. and liv4lacs hates everybody for hating on him for being white..    ragalac still mad i said stevie b was his dad.    and the chino hates everybody, cause his eyes look like two coochies..
> sure theres more,but i ain't kept up lately
> *



Can't get anymore truer than that, for once fatboy Is correcto!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

20 straight


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 12 2008, 06:26 PM~10154247
> *20 straight
> *


MORE WHERE DAT CAME FROM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 12 2008, 06:26 PM~10154247
> *20 straight
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2008, 10:50 PM~10138576
> *clean 4.
> *


I heard he paid 25,000 for it, got it from Cali


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 12 2008, 07:26 PM~10154247
> *20 straight
> *


Hellz yes!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2008, 06:29 PM~10154272
> *I heard he paid 25,000 for it, got it from Cali
> *


i heard the same thing


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

20!!!!!

whos gonna stop us?

:0 hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 12 2008, 07:56 PM~10154542
> *20!!!!!
> 
> whos gonna stop us?
> ...


deezzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 08:24 PM~10154801
> *deezzzzz  nutttzzzzzzzzzz
> *


son of a bitch! :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Fck it ,I guess no one gives a shit !! :dunno: :dunno: Oh well. No hookups then.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

twenty


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Si


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 12 2008, 07:33 PM~10154892
> *Fck it ,I guess no one gives a shit  !! :dunno:  :dunno:  Oh well. No hookups then.
> *


????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10154514
> *i heard the same thing
> *


yup


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nope.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 12 2008, 08:26 PM~10154247
> *20 straight
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10155418
> *nope.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

cleaning out my closet


https://post.craigslist.org/manage/599003463/4fyb6

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/599676970/6gead

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/599700204/c2f5q


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 12 2008, 08:30 PM~10155418
> *nope.
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 12 2008, 09:33 PM~10155456
> *cleaning out my closet
> https://post.craigslist.org/manage/599003463/4fyb6
> 
> ...




latin sent me a pic after cleanin out his bowels


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 12 2008, 09:34 PM~10155480
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



fahk ju beeesh :uh: 



albert said your starting to act like abel :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 12 2008, 08:35 PM~10155485
> *latin sent me a pic after cleanin out his bowels
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10155485
> *latin sent me a pic after cleanin out his bowels
> *


me too :burn: :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 12 2008, 08:36 PM~10155504
> *fahk ju beeesh :uh:
> albert said your starting to act like pat:dunno:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 12 2008, 09:37 PM~10155525
> *
> *




:uh: at ur amature clownin :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 12 2008, 09:29 PM~10155403
> *????
> *



Well he texted me about it....apparently no one noticed or commmented on my post from earlier regarding the wheels he raffled off and will raffle off in Dallas...right after my post the topic went off to who drinks what beer or whatever. :uh: 

Re cap:

Trampia from Austin at True Eminence Carshow sportin the NMEIMAGE piece done up in .925 Silver by my brother Carlos. The reason for the wheel auction was to help my brother carlos "Los'64" raise school money so he can pursue jewelry making further at the jewelry school in Paris TX. He is even forcing himself to sell his green 64 impala "Travieso" to help pay for it.

Thanks to all those that entered the wheel raffle this weekend at True Eminence Car Show. 
We are thinking of doing another one for the Dallas WEGO show in April...anyone have any other ideas or suggestions?











Thank you to everyone.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 12 2008, 08:40 PM~10155561
> *:uh:  at ur amature clownin  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


stfu b4 a paint ur car again :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 12 2008, 08:45 PM~10155633
> *stfu b4 a paint ur car again :biggrin:
> *


or put whitewall on the rustang again :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 12 2008, 08:41 PM~10155580
> *Well he texted me about it....apparently no one  noticed or commmented on my post from earlier regarding the wheels he raffled off and will raffle off in Dallas...right after my post the topic went off to who drinks what beer or whatever. :uh:
> 
> Re cap:
> ...




Have you thought about doing a bbq plate sale


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 12 2008, 08:48 PM~10155670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i thristy :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 12 2008, 09:49 PM~10155679
> *Have you thought about doing a bbq plate sale
> *


i'll show up!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10155755
> *i'll show up!
> *


we all know u will


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 12 2008, 09:49 PM~10155679
> *Have you thought about doing a bbq plate sale
> *


Way more labor intensive and not a one or two person job. Also, all some people do is complain...I wouldnt wanna hear that something is too over or undercooked, over or under seasoned, etc etc. Even with a single item like wheels, I heard so many , it shoulda beens. It shoulda been 13's, it shoulda been 14x6 instead of 7, it shoulda been daytons, it shoulda been chrome and gold.....etc etc etc.


Anyone wanna buy an Impala?



















Green 1964 Impala with Candy leafing and flaked pinstriping done by Curly....reupholstered SS (Bucket Seats) interior done in Original style in Black Vinyl. 350 Chevy Small block V8, Flat-topped pistons, Dual plane intake 650 CFM Carburator by Edelbrock, 350 Transmission w/ Shift Kit, Inland Empire 6-inch telescopic driveshaft with heavy duty aluminum carrier bearing, Aluminim Radiator w/ electric fan, 2 pump/8 battery Hydraulic setup with 4 accumulators wired to 9 switches. Colored-to-match spoke 13" wheels and 155 80 R13. 

For Asking Price call Carlos Aguirre ...hit me up for his number


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2008, 06:29 PM~10154272
> *I heard he paid 25,000 for it, got it from Cali
> *


fair price, options and digi dash, it looked good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 12 2008, 09:58 PM~10155794
> *
> Green 1964 Impala with Candy leafing and flaked pinstriping done by Curly....reupholstered SS (Bucket Seats) interior done in Original style in Black Vinyl. 350 Chevy Small block V8, Flat-topped pistons, Dual plane intake 650 CFM Carburator by Edelbrock, 350 Transmission w/ Shift Kit, Inland Empire 6-inch telescopic driveshaft with heavy duty aluminum carrier bearing, Aluminim Radiator w/ electric fan, 2 pump/8 battery Hydraulic setup with 4 accumulators wired to 9 switches. Colored-to-match spoke 13" wheels and 155 80 R13.
> 
> ...


mayne, could probably ask for alot, if it was crooked pinstripe mafia car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 09:15 PM~10155994
> *mayne, could probably ask for alot, if it was crooked pinstripe mafia car
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

where my radio an 6x9's


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2008, 11:13 PM~10155974
> *fair price, options and digi dash, it looked good.
> *


it was 96% complete when it 1st got here.... Looks killer now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10156017
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> where my radio an 6x9's
> *


sitting in 68 for you to come get em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2008, 09:19 PM~10156032
> *sitting in 68 for you to come get em
> *


when you want me to come by


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 12 2008, 07:58 PM~10155794
> *Way more labor intensive and not a one or two person job. Also, all some people do is complain...I wouldnt wanna hear that something is too over or undercooked, over or under seasoned, etc etc.  Even with a single item like wheels, I heard so many , it shoulda beens.  It shoulda been 13's, it shoulda been 14x6 instead of 7, it shoulda been daytons, it shoulda been chrome and gold.....etc etc etc.
> 
> *


Well if it's help you need we can help!!! Maybe even set up at the HLC picnic??? I'm all for raising Los some cash so he can keep his Impala... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Mar 12 2008, 10:29 PM~10156174
> *Well if it's help you need we can help!!! Maybe even set up at the HLC picnic??? I'm all for raising Los some cash so he can keep his Impala... :biggrin:
> *


I know...me too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put the car on ebay it will bring 12k.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10156279
> *put the car on ebay it will bring 12k.
> *


U think? hmmm we tried Craigslist, but that didnt pan out too well. Ebay just charges too much in listing and closing fees and if we set a reserve too.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10156279
> *put the car on ebay it will bring 12k.
> *


damn POS Server double post :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2008, 10:28 PM~10156170
> *when you want me to come by
> *


early friday. be big project though.. call you in morning to go over details.. i might end up owing you even after the swap.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 12 2008, 10:13 PM~10156647
> *U think?  hmmm we tried Craigslist, but that didnt pan out too well. Ebay just charges too much in listing and closing fees and if we set a reserve too.
> *


put it on craigslist again, but do it for all the major cities on the west coast, and put it again on here, it will sell.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2008, 11:18 PM~10156699
> *put it on craigslist again, but do it for all the major cities on the west coast, and put it again on here, it will sell.
> *


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 12 2008, 11:19 PM~10156706
> *Cool.  Thanks.
> *


list it as a donk or rat rod too.. :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

new station in town.. sounds like hrny's "freestyle" stuff.. :0 









Update 3/12/08 7:00pm: At 5:37pm CDT, KHJZ began *stunting with a loop of Freestyler’s “Don’t Stop” and Rhianna’s “Don’t Stop The Music” interspersed with announcements proclaiming something new Thursday March 13, at 3:00pm.*

Original Entry 3/12/08 4:00pm: CBS Radio’s Smooth Jazz “95.7 The Wave” KHJZ Houston will be flipping to CHR as “Hot 95.7″. The logo above appeared on the CBS Radio webserver earlier today. Net Gnomes have discovered the anonymous registrations of Hot957fm.com and HotHits957.com, along with .net and .org variations which fit with the proposed format. When the flip occurs, Houston will join New York, Washington D.C., and Denver as major markets that have lost Smooth Jazz in the past few weeks. 



no more smooth jazz? :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I like my Jazz smooth...if it gets a little rough, I have to sand and buff it out. ahhh smooth Jaaaaaazzzzzzz.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

The only thing close to "Smooooth Jazz" I listen to is Sade....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 07:42 AM~10157933
> *The only thing close to "Smooooth Jazz" I listen to is Sade....
> *


thats cause you are just a smoooth operator


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 09:10 AM~10158023
> *thats cause you are just a smoooth operator
> *


LOL!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 05:28 AM~10157652
> *new station in town..    sounds like hrny's "freestyle" stuff..    :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 09:21 AM~10158079
> *:cheesy:
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 07:42 AM~10157933
> *The only thing close to "Smooooth Jazz" I listen to is Sade....
> *


aint know Sade was jazz. 

and thats the romantic love makin shit. kinda stuff you put on after a date at olive garden.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 08:25 AM~10158097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

:no: 

im single so maybe next year. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 08:32 AM~10158129
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :no:
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 09:27 AM~10158106
> *aint know Sade was jazz.
> 
> and thats the romantic love makin shit.  kinda stuff you put on after a date at olive garden.
> *


yup!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 12 2008, 08:41 PM~10155580
> *Well he texted me about it....apparently no one  noticed or commmented on my post from earlier regarding the wheels he raffled off and will raffle off in Dallas...right after my post the topic went off to who drinks what beer or whatever. :uh:
> 
> Re cap:
> ...


13 x 7 colored spokes.......of your choice.... sell more tickets.. my 2 cents..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 13 2008, 08:45 AM~10158206
> *
> *


wth? for real...i am!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 08:27 AM~10158106
> *aint know Sade was jazz.
> 
> and thats the romantic love makin shit.  kinda stuff you put on after a date at olive garden.
> *


Pasta will just make yall sleepy.....gotta take the gal to a seafood place and feed her lots of oysters. She can think of it as practice :0 haha and if its an aphrodisiac as they claim, it'll be more effective while listening to Sade, than eating the Chicken Parmigiana and endless salad.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 10:04 AM~10158337
> *Pasta will just make yall sleepy.....gotta take the gal to a seafood place and feed her lots of oysters.  She can think of it as practice  :0  haha and if its an aphrodisiac as they claim, it'll be more effective while listening to Sade, than eating the Chicken Parmigiana and endless salad.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 13 2008, 08:51 AM~10158248
> *13 x 7 colored spokes.......of your choice.... sell more tickets.. my 2 cents..
> *


we thought about giving the choice of 14's or 13's but that means not having them there and giving like a voucher or something to be collected upon at the vendor we buy the wheels at again that gives us the best deal. Most people probably want wheels-in-hand. We arent about to buy 2 sets of wheels just to give people the choice. I contemplated other options, but stuff like chrome and gold, or colored spokes, adds to the price...taking away from the money that actually goes to Los' schooling.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just some all chrome 13's..
cant go wrong with that...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 08:54 AM~10158273
> *wth? for real...i am!
> *



wth? ok :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 10:12 AM~10158408
> *just some all chrome 13's..
> cant go wrong with that...
> *


agree!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 09:17 AM~10158433
> *agree!
> *



true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 13 2008, 09:13 AM~10158415
> *wth? ok  :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 13 2008, 09:12 AM~10158408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok....I just figured anyone hardcore enough to roll on 13's would have some already and not want to buy a ticket.....whereas 14's are good enough to get a person that may not have any wires to buy a ticket and have them as an introductory set of wheels.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 10:23 AM~10158475
> *Ok....I just figured anyone hardcore enough to roll on 13's would have some already and not want to buy a ticket.....whereas 14's are good enough to get a person that may not have any wires to buy a ticket and have them as an introductory set of wheels.
> *


14inch tires are 70bux each now :uh: 13s are still 30bux each..... 14 look wack on a g body.... 13s look good on everything  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

oysters... :barf:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 10:27 AM~10158504
> *oysters... :barf:
> *


I used to think the same thing..... I tried them and all I could taste was the hotsause :biggrin: washed it down with a tecate and I was good.... :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 09:31 AM~10158539
> *I used to think the same thing..... I tried them and all I could taste was the hotsause :biggrin: washed it down with a tecate and I was good.... :happysad:
> *




si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 13 2008, 09:26 AM~10158499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you can have them raw on the halfshell or a cracker (not a white person) with lemon and hot sauce and do like B and chase it with a tecate. There are also the breaded kind but that prolly cooks the aphrodisiac out of them.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 09:27 AM~10158504
> *oysters... :barf:
> *


waht!!!!!!!!!! they are delicious


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 10:35 AM~10158559
> *hmmm 13's are cheaper?!!? Sounds like the obvious choice.
> well you can have them raw on the halfshell or a cracker (not a white person) with lemon and hot sauce and do like B and chase it with a tecate.  There are also the breaded kind but that prolly cooks the aphrodisiac out of them.
> *


:thumbsup:



Only had oysters the one time.... They were okay I guess


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 09:31 AM~10158539
> *I used to think the same thing..... I tried them and all I could taste was the hotsause :biggrin: washed it down with a tecate and I was good.... :happysad:
> *


whats the point of eating something you cant even taste?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

sup b & slim?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

WARNING: Eating Raw Oysters May Be Hazardous to Your Health.

always see that on the menus...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 09:35 AM~10158559
> *well you can have them raw on the halfshell or a cracker (not a white person) with lemon and hot sauce and do like B and chase it with a tecate.  There are also the breaded kind but that prolly cooks the aphrodisiac out of them.
> *


blah! i get grossed out watching ppl eat them. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 13 2008, 09:42 AM~10158594
> *waht!!!!!!!!!! they are delicious
> *


:uh: youre a chino. you'll eat anything.

:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 13 2008, 09:47 AM~10158628
> *WARNING: Eating Raw Oysters May Be Hazardous to Your Health.
> 
> always see that on the menus...
> *



Thats cause the wild sex that will ensue as a result of high Oyster ingestion could lead to a heart attack and that IS hazardous to your health. I imagine its no different than eating the Sushi that has raw fish. mmmmm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 09:44 AM~10158610
> *:thumbsup:
> Only had oysters the one time.... They were okay I guess
> *


that doesnt sound too convincing. :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 13 2008, 09:47 AM~10158628
> *WARNING: Eating Raw Oysters May Be Hazardous to Your Health.
> 
> always see that on the menus...
> *


even more reason not to eat them....LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 10:46 AM~10158621
> *whats the point of eating something you cant even taste?
> *


Did I mention its Steak n BJ day tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 09:48 AM~10158640
> *:uh: youre a chino. you'll eat anything.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



hahah we arent far behind...you ever had barbacoa straight from the cow head?!? I 've had it like that on sunday mornings, We also eat menudo, tacos de tripas, riniones con limon de botana when doing some carne asada, Molleja de Res (Sweetbreads), and all sorts of other innards....to some that sounds gross....but I just got hungry!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 09:49 AM~10158646
> *Thats cause the wild sex that will ensue as a result of high Oyster ingestion could lead to a heart attack and that IS hazardous to your health.  I imagine its no different than eating the Sushi that has raw fish.  mmmmm
> *


yea i dont eat sushi either.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 09:52 AM~10158670
> *Did I mention its Steak n BJ day tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


you need to mention it to Chelly! LOL

steak is always good.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 09:49 AM~10158646
> *Thats cause the wild sex that will ensue as a result of high Oyster ingestion could lead to a heart attack and that IS hazardous to your health.  I imagine its no different than eating the Sushi that has raw fish.  mmmmm
> *



true, and it does seem to work as far as the aphrodisiac (sp). Or maybe the women were freaks already and just liked using that as an excuse... hmmmmm.

love me some sushi too...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 09:52 AM~10158672
> *hahah we arent far behind...you ever had barbacoa straight from the cow head?!? I 've had it like that on sunday mornings, We also eat menudo, tacos de tripas, riniones con limon de botana when doing some carne asada, Molleja de Res (Sweetbreads), and all sorts of other innards....to some that sounds gross....but I just got hungry!!
> *


it sounds soo much nicer in spanish.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Mar 13 2008, 10:49 AM~10158646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was too busy enjoyin my mass quantity of Tecate's!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 13 2008, 10:54 AM~10158685
> *true, and it does seem to work as far as the aphrodisiac (sp).  Or maybe the women were freaks already and just liked using that as an excuse... hmmmmm.
> 
> love me some sushi too...
> *


LoL!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 09:57 AM~10158701
> *I was too busy enjoyin my mass quantity of Tecate's!!!
> *


beer is always good


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 13 2008, 09:54 AM~10158685
> *true, and it does seem to work as far as the aphrodisiac (sp).  Or maybe the women were freaks already and just liked using that as an excuse... hmmmmm.
> 
> love me some sushi too...
> *


hmmm Probably just freaks. But oysters made them "Supa-Freaks" :biggrin: 

I was under the impression that tomorrows holiday was the day after Valentines....Yes, I still have a chance. Its a celebration Bitches!!! (Rick James voice) :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 11:00 AM~10158730
> *beer is always good
> *


did i mention tomorrow is free beer friday :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 10:03 AM~10158752
> *did i mention tomorrow is free beer friday :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 10:03 AM~10158752
> *did i mention tomorrow is free beer friday :cheesy:
> *



Holy crap!! :0 Free Beer AND SnBJ Day!?!? I love the holiday season


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 08:26 AM~10158499
> *14inch tires are 70bux each now :uh: 13s are still 30bux each..... 14 look wack on a g body.... 13s look good on everything   :biggrin:
> *


agreed !!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 10:03 AM~10158752
> *did i mention tomorrow is free beer friday :cheesy:
> *


and you know they give away budlight.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 10:08 AM~10158778
> *and you know they give away budlight.
> *


Where is this going down at?!? :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 11:08 AM~10158788
> *Where is this going down at?!? :0
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Mar 13 2008, 09:04 AM~10158337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats breakfast of champions though


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

before..










after


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 13 2008, 09:52 AM~10158676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brawds i go out with ARE (not an option) gonna give up the ass and gimme head, while i choke and slap em around.. so why should i waste $ on oysters or other so called afrodeziaks?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 13 2008, 11:04 AM~10158760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except yo tias 96 Expedition :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

huh


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 10:19 AM~10158865
> *then how do you explain your freaky behaviour?
> brawds i go out with  ARE (not an option)  gonna give up the ass and gimme head, while i choke and slap em around..  so why should i waste $ on oysters or other so called afrodeziaks?
> *




I see... thanks for the advice, I guess.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 10:08 AM~10158788
> *Where is this going down at?!? :0
> *


brian is talkin bout a radio station. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 10:26 AM~10158918
> *brian is talkin bout a radio station. LOL
> *



Rod Ryan


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 13 2008, 10:19 AM~10158865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 11:26 AM~10158918
> *brian is talkin bout a radio station. LOL
> *


 :| ?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 10:26 AM~10158918
> *brian is talkin bout a radio station. LOL
> *


oooooooh yeah...Free-Beer Fridays...you gotta call to win like a 12 pack or something. blah!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 10:28 AM~10158931
> *i blame the beer. :ugh: LOL
> :uh:
> *


what? slappin brawds makes my dick hard, what can i say? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 11:30 AM~10158952
> *what? slappin brawds makes my dick hard, what can i say?  :uh:
> *


LMFAO!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2008, 10:28 AM~10158932
> *:| ?
> *


94.5 the buzz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 10:30 AM~10158952
> *what? slappin brawds makes my dick hard, what can i say?  :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 10:36 AM~10158985
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 11:35 AM~10158969
> *94.5 the buzz
> *


only morning show worth listening too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning radio all sucks.. all ****** do is talk, play commercials and give traffic reports. i just pop in da june 27 screw tape, and let it roll..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 11:42 AM~10159023
> *morning radio all sucks..  all ****** do is talk, play commercials and give traffic reports.  i just pop in da june 27 screw tape, and let it roll..
> *


all 39mins


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 11:35 AM~10158969
> *94.5 the buzz
> *


MEJOR ESCUCHO A PIOLIN :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 07:54 AM~10158273
> *wth? for real...i am!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 09:15 AM~10158835
> *before..
> 
> 
> ...


more money into the bike :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 10:39 AM~10159006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 10:40 AM~10159013
> *only morning show worth listening too
> *


I prefer music over blah blah....Ever since I got my car and it came with Sirius radio, I havent gone back to regular old Frequency Modulation. They play better, unedited music without commercials on satellite radio.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 10:40 AM~10159013
> *only morning show worth listening too
> *


if i have to listen to radin then ya i do. i perfer to listen to my ipod tho.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2008, 10:47 AM~10159043
> *MEJOR ESCUCHO A PIOLIN  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Mar 13 2008, 11:54 AM~10159083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BALLERS!!! :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2008, 10:49 AM~10159055
> *:uh:
> *


wth :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2008, 10:59 AM~10159096
> *BALLERS!!! :yes:
> *


naw...it came with the car....I have an Ipod but dont bother connecting it to cars system.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 12:02 PM~10159116
> *naw...it came with the car....I have an Ipod but dont bother connecting it to cars system.
> *


You a baller too..... I dont even own one of those ipod thingys...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2008, 10:59 AM~10159096
> *BALLERS!!! :yes:
> *


LOL not me. :no:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 11:05 AM~10159134
> *You a baller too..... I dont even own one of those ipod thingys...
> *



Darn thing is like 3 years old.....if I was ballin I'd have the new one or an iPhone. :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 13 2008, 12:05 PM~10159134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT A BALLER JUMPING ON $300 PS3 DEALS LIKE PULGAS JUMP ON GATOS.....
SOUND LIKE A BALLER TO ME :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 10:56 AM~10159086
> *if i have to listen to radin then ya i do. i perfer to listen to my ipod tho.
> *


bawla


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 13 2008, 01:03 PM~10159426
> *bawla
> *


 :uh: mr 33mpg w/a $450 cellphone!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2008, 12:56 PM~10159383
> *YO TAMPOCO
> NOT A BALLER JUMPING ON $300 PS3 DEALS LIKE PULGAS JUMP ON GATOS.....
> SOUND LIKE A BALLER TO ME :yes:
> *


lol........... pinche fleas..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2008, 11:56 AM~10159383
> *NOT A BALLER JUMPING ON $300 PS3 DEALS LIKE PULGAS JUMP ON GATOS.....
> SOUND LIKE A BALLER TO ME :yes:
> *


LOL for my kid i do anything...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman+Mar 11 2008, 12:02 AM~10140132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 01:15 PM~10159492
> *LOL for my kid i do anything...
> *


 :thumbsup: I WOULD TOO. FOR MY KID. WHEN I HAVE ONE. LATER LATER!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2008, 12:21 PM~10159522
> *:thumbsup: I WOULD TOO. FOR MY KID. WHEN I HAVE ONE. LATER LATER!
> *


yes wait!!! how old are you? like 16???? LOL

you do look young.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 11:23 AM~10159536
> *yes wait!!! how old are you? like 16???? LOL
> 
> you do look young.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 09:52 AM~10158670
> *Did I mention its Steak n BJ day tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


son of a bitch!!! almost forgot. thanks B. gotta send a reminder


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2008, 12:24 PM~10159544
> *:uh:
> *


hey babe :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Godam...I wake up at 1 pm and I miss 10 pages worth of bullshit.....????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 12:34 PM~10159603
> *Godam...I wake up at 1 pm and I miss 10 pages worth of bullshit.....????
> *


lazy ass. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2008, 09:51 AM~10159066
> *more money into the bike  :uh:
> *


no.. im just fixing the chips and cracks from when it fell.. im not about to drop another 500 in this bitch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Mar 13 2008, 01:20 PM~10159517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 01:34 PM~10159603
> *Godam...I wake up at 1 pm and I miss 10 pages worth of bullshit.....????
> *


 :uh: bumin!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Mar 13 2008, 10:59 AM~10159096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 13 2008, 11:36 AM~10159620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck both yall.......its ma day off!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 12:40 PM~10159634
> *no.. im just fixing the chips and cracks from when it fell.. im not about to drop another 500 in this bitch
> *


still wasting time/materials and that = money :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 12:54 PM~10159724
> *Fuck both yall.......its ma day off!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  yea ok :uh: :tongue:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 13 2008, 01:50 PM~10159684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even on my days off Im still on my grind!! Get yo LAZY ass up! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 13 2008, 12:50 PM~10159684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 11:50 AM~10159684
> *x2
> x2
> thanks alot, now i gotta wack off before i go to work.  or i'll be steering with my boner.
> ...


 :uh: ***** u know dam well ur bellybutton will hit ur steering wheel before ur lil pecker do.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 11:59 AM~10159757
> *still wasting time/materials and that = money    :uh:
> *


got plenty of time.. and material..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 12:04 PM~10159793
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Even on my days off Im still on my grind!! Get yo LAZY ass up! :uh:
> *


Nope my day off....is my da OFF!!!!!!!!!! 

Gota check da progress on dat ragedy ass skeetwood..............besides dat...I'm OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 01:18 PM~10159889
> *:uh: ***** u know dam well ur bellybutton will hit ur steering wheel before ur lil pecker do.........
> *


LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 12:18 PM~10159891
> *got plenty of time.. and material..
> *


Duh we know u got time.....u black.....u aint got no job tommy!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 02:21 PM~10159906
> *Nope my day off....is my da OFF!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gota check da progress on dat ragedy ass skeetwood..............besides dat...I'm OFF!!!!!!!!
> *


get paid now chill later!!  So get yo lazy ass up!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 12:24 PM~10159920
> *Duh we know u got time.....u black.....u aint got no job tommy!
> *


already!!!!

naw i got some cars to put work in.. already did one monday..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 02:25 PM~10159940
> *already!!!!
> 
> naw i got some cars to put work in.. already did one monday..
> *


slick'em n slam'em


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 13 2008, 12:26 PM~10159945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep..
waitin on my next big job from austin..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 12:30 PM~10159990
> *sup my nig!
> 
> la magnum :biggrin:
> ...


LA MAGNUM to you :biggrin: what up??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 12:30 PM~10159990
> *sup my nig!
> 
> la magnum :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 12:52 PM~10160179
> *LA MAGNUM to you  :biggrin:  what up??
> 
> 
> ...


chillin.. playin halo..lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

im boxing on wii.. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 12 2008, 09:45 PM~10155633
> *stfu b4 i eat all your donuts again :biggrin:
> *



is that a threat? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 01:10 PM~10160308
> *im boxing on wii.. :biggrin:
> *


you boxing you wii wii...

im playin halo jammin soulja boi


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 01:24 PM~10160431
> *you boxing you wii wii...
> 
> im playin halo jammin soulja boi
> *


gay... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

yes


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 01:10 PM~10160308
> *im boxing on wii.. :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a challenge to me......ill fuck u up on some wii cali1!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 01:32 PM~10160494
> *Sounds like a challenge to me......ill fuck u up on some wii cali1!!!!
> *


probably so...whats up wit for real life tho??? :0 naw let me get a lil practice in and we can box


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 01:33 PM~10160501
> *probably so...whats up wit for real life tho??? :0  naw let me get a lil practice in and we can box
> *


These hands were once registered cali betta watch it............ :biggrin: na my lil bros be fuckin me up on wii......I get into too much and wana punch the tv n shit........baseball on wii is da best tho


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2008, 01:40 PM~10160561
> *These hands were once registered cali betta watch it............ :biggrin: na my lil bros be fuckin me up on wii......I get into too much and wana punch the tv n shit........baseball on wii is da best tho
> *


yea anytime on the baseball...that boxing had my arms tight when i was done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 01:26 PM~10160439
> *gay... :uh:
> *


kanye west now..

me and mike are kickin ass


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 01:50 PM~10160643
> *kanye west now..
> 
> me and mike are kissin ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Mar 12 2008, 10:29 PM~10156174
> *Well if it's help you need we can help!!! Maybe even set up at the HLC picnic??? I'm all for raising Los some cash so he can keep his Impala... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

Looking for a trailer to pull fullize blazer on, if anyone can send me in the right direction I appreciate that. I prefer used... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 03:34 PM~10161262
> *:uh:
> *


always being gay


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 06:32 PM~10162496
> *always being gay
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2008, 06:53 PM~10162649
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 13 2008, 11:54 AM~10159083
> *I prefer music over blah blah....Ever since I got my car and it came with Sirius radio, I havent gone back to regular old Frequency Modulation.  They play better, unedited music without commercials on satellite radio.
> *


been having sirius for 2 years now and don't know what radio is anymore :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 08:53 PM~10162653
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2008, 06:39 PM~10162541
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 13 2008, 06:57 PM~10162683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2008, 07:11 PM~10162780
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> [/b]


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicecar:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2008, 08:20 PM~10162856
> *:nicecar:
> *


:notwiththemwheels:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 13 2008, 08:25 PM~10162895
> *:notwiththemwheels:
> *


lol a guy with no paint or wheels or a car that runs for that matter hatin on another car...lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 13 2008, 08:33 PM~10162971
> *lol a guy with no paint or wheels or a car that runs for that matter hatin on another car...lol
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 13 2008, 08:33 PM~10162971
> *lol a guy with no paint or wheels or a car that runs for that matter hatin on another car...lol
> *


Oh and cant forget he has a 2 Do'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 13 2008, 08:16 PM~10162824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yeah, and fk you, you o' queer azz snitch.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Mar 13 2008, 07:34 PM~10162985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 08:36 PM~10163003
> *its a two door, so it could be rusting and on chinaz, and still be step ahead of the 65 in your driveway.
> 
> *


so what is mine if its a 4 door, its rusting with a hole the size of the gastank on the trunk, on chinaz, and a 283?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 08:38 PM~10163013
> *oh yeah, and fk you, you o' queer azz snitch.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got a 305


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 08:41 PM~10163037
> *i got a 305
> *


x2 on my monte carlo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 13 2008, 08:38 PM~10163020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if being gay is your thing.. thats your business.. but can you at least be [email protected] that owns a 2 door?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 08:43 PM~10163048
> *exactly, so what about a rusty 4 dr POS you think you gonna do something with.
> if being gay is your thing..  thats your business..      but can you at least be [email protected] that owns a 2 door?
> *


yup i already bought the replacement panels. atleat i dont have a 4 door fwd impala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 08:41 PM~10163037
> *i got a 305
> *


aight, slow down there mr nascar/rat rod.. gonna make that man wanna race you in his 4 door rust bucket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 13 2008, 08:45 PM~10163060
> *yup i already bought the replacement panels. atleat i dont have a 4 door fwd impala
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 13 2008, 08:45 PM~10163060
> *yup i already bought the replacement panels. atleat i dont have a 4 door fwd impala*


sounds like my daily :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 13 2008, 07:41 PM~10163043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. i did a burn out yesterday.. always go truckers tryin to race me..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 13 2008, 09:34 PM~10162985
> *Oh and cant forget he has a 2 Do'
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 13 2008, 09:38 PM~10163020
> *so what is mine if its a 4 door, its rusting with a hole the size of the gastank on the trunk, on chinaz, and a 283?
> *


let me know when you are ready to part with that rust bucket. i need that 283


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2008, 09:30 PM~10163468
> *let me know when you are ready to part with that rust bucket.  i need that 283
> *


might know i guy who has few 283's im suppose to go check em out and let you know.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10163693
> *might know i guy who has few 283's im suppose to go check em out and let you know.
> *


what i really want is a 327. was going to drop a 360 stroker in the '73 caprice but don't know if i want to make it a mutt.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2008, 10:15 PM~10163837
> *what i really want is a 327.  was going to drop a 360 stroker in the '73 caprice but don't know if i want to make it a mutt.
> *


he said he had one, he was tryn get me to buy it and i told em my car was OG 283 and he didnt understand the concept of OG 63 Impala :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 13 2008, 11:19 PM~10163873
> *he said he had one, he was tryn get me to buy it and i told em my car was OG 283 and he didnt understand the concept of OG 63 Impala  :angry:
> *


let me know how much. call me tomorrow.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 09:25 PM~10163422
> *
> haha.. i did a burn out yesterday.. always got  truckers tryin to race me..
> *


dunno how to break it to you,but technically, you're one of them. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 12 2008, 09:41 PM~10155580
> *Well he texted me about it....apparently no one  noticed or commmented on my post from earlier regarding the wheels he raffled off and will raffle off in Dallas...right after my post the topic went off to who drinks what beer or whatever. :uh:
> 
> Re cap:
> ...


that boy Trampia is good people....  

raffle an ADEX.....should go good in Dallas......  




> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 13 2008, 01:18 PM~10159889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is a fkn workout......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

that shit is a fkn workout......
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale four  parker faucets, new mv420s fitting is what i'm told is #4 SAE,whatever hell that means. its close to 1/4 but aint. don't ask me no more questions about that.. gives me headache. 

also got two 1/4" brass parkers like this..new











these, aint huge slow downs.. so if ya'll looking to dress up a wennie setup.. PM a ******

also have 4 of these t bar slow downs..new will include #6 fittings. 










and pair of used prestolite solenoid blocks, still available.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 01:20 AM~10165136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GUESS I HAVE TO BUY A NEW WINDSHIELD SINCE GOOFY RAN INTO IT :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Anybody Know where i can get all the weatherstrp for a 73 pontiac catalina 2 door


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 12:51 AM~10164987
> *
> 
> 
> ...



if you still got them tomorrow....i'll hit you up....i'll be in htown..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 14 2008, 08:14 AM~10165624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKKKAAAAYYY!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 13 2008, 08:55 PM~10162675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 14 2008, 06:48 AM~10165813
> *Anybody Know where i can get all the weatherstrp for a 73 pontiac catalina 2 door
> *


Man u got one them??? I use to have a stankalina...same year and 2door.........black wit white original guts......ask in the post ur rides section there's a pontiac thread


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 12:24 AM~10165154
> *GUESS I HAVE TO BUY A NEW WINDSHIELD SINCE GOOFY RAN INTO IT  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: crazy ass


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2008, 07:14 AM~10165931
> *Man u got one them??? I use to have a stankalina...same year and 2door.........black wit white original guts......ask in the post ur rides section there's a pontiac thread
> *


is not mine just building a motor and trans but. the body is at the body shop. and it needs all the weatherstrip. Thanks for the info tho :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 05:28 AM~10157652
> *new station in town..    sounds like hrny's "freestyle" stuff..    :0
> 
> 
> ...


they aint playing no kinda freestyle on that station. just another top 40 radio station. garbage.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2008, 11:03 PM~10164685
> *dunno how to break it to you,but technically, you're one of them.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: i wont be riding bags


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2008, 10:17 AM~10166322
> *they aint playing no kinda freestyle on that station. just another top 40 radio station. garbage.
> *


yup! :angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2008, 10:17 AM~10166322
> *they aint playing no kinda freestyle on that station. just another top 40 radio station. garbage.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 14 2008, 09:33 AM~10166439
> *yup! :angry:
> *


glad you agree! :cheesy: 


danny is always jumpin to conclusions. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 14 2008, 09:34 AM~10166445
> *:0
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2008, 10:43 AM~10166494
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 14 2008, 07:48 AM~10165813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i noticed that. station sucks. just another station for white people to listen to. all that crap they teased people with for 24 hours straight, was b/s


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 09:50 AM~10166547
> *yeah, i noticed that.  station sucks.  just another station for white people to listen to.  all that crap they teased people with for 24 hours straight, was b/s
> *


i caught some of the music before they officially went on the air. it wasnt too bad but nothing what they are playin now. :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2008, 09:53 AM~10166573
> *i caught some of the music before they officially went on the air. it wasnt too bad but nothing what they are playin now. :nosad:
> *


yeah, that loop they kept playing that whole day before, wasn't too bad. but turns out its nothing like what they playing.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

CAMBIENLE A PIOLIN! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill give u5 for the solenoid blocks, for both.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2008, 10:06 AM~10166683
> *ill give u5 for the solenoid blocks, for both.
> *


no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

10 delivered.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2008, 10:15 AM~10166765
> *10 delivered.
> *


$20 picked up $25 if you gonna keep insulting me


or even better..send your gurl hrny over here, and when i'm done, i'll send her home with the noids.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch u still aint payed me for them. remember.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2008, 10:17 AM~10166784
> *bitch u still aint payed me for them. remember.
> *


charge it to da game *****



hold up, dont be trying to use jedi mind tricks bitch, we done been squared away. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 10:15 AM~10166772
> *$20 picked up  $25 if you gonna keep insulting me
> or even better..send your gurl hrny over here, and when i'm done, i'll send her home with the noids.
> *


***** please. :uh: i aint the one. :nono: you got me all kinds of fked up. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2008, 10:25 AM~10166840
> ****** please. :uh: i aint the one. :nono: you got me all kinds of fked up. :angry:
> *


guess you ain't down to take one, to hook up your babe :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 10:27 AM~10166847
> *guess you ain't down to take one, to hook up your babe  :uh:
> *


HELL FUCK NO! hno: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Lord Goofy,* FIRMEX

uh oh.. i say jedi, and look who shows up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 09:27 AM~10166847
> *guess you ain't down to take one, to hook up your babe  :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 10:19 AM~10167224
> *
> *


wut up ..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2008, 10:21 AM~10167238
> *wut up ..
> *


nothing much.... whats up with you???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 10:23 AM~10167256
> *nothing much.... whats up with you???
> *


waiting on 430.... :uh: ...ready for the weekend.....any of yall going to BONAFIDED'S party sat. night?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2008, 10:29 AM~10167317
> *waiting on  430.... :uh: ...ready for the weekend.....any of yall going to BONAFIDED'S party sat. night?
> *


wheres it at??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> for trunk it should be same as impala/caprice of simliar years. good luck on the doors. catalina brougham i think should be same as pillarless caprice/impala but even those are hard find. if you talkin about a 2 dr drop,theres a few kits on ebay already.
> its a 2 door hard top. And they cant find em . Painter took all of them offand fuckt them all up. he even took all the windows now they cant find shit for it. thanks for the hints i will let the painter know :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 14 2008, 09:50 AM~10166547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with hot wing sauce stains on her nalgas........haha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 10:17 AM~10166323
> *:uh:  i wont be riding bags
> *


 :uh: 
whyd i see the compresser in the bed? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 12:23 PM~10168113
> *:uh:
> whyd i see the compresser in the bed? :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 01:25 PM~10168132
> *:0
> *


 :uh: ill get that # for you later on today. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 12:44 PM~10168256
> *:uh: ill get that # for you later on today.  :uh:
> *


cool... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

almost 5...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2008, 11:29 AM~10167317
> *waiting on  430.... :uh: ...ready for the weekend.....any of yall going to BONAFIDED'S party sat. night?
> *


Its 430!! :angry: I gotta wait til 500 arrrgggghhhh :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## The Snowman (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 14 2008, 12:01 PM~10167522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sic has explaining to do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2008, 11:29 AM~10167317
> *waiting on  430.... :uh: ...ready for the weekend.....any of yall going to BONAFIDED'S party sat. night?
> *


i never get invited to shit. people be saying shit like "fk danny, don't call him, he a fk'n crazy azz *****, that just grubs wings and smashes tortas.. hardly gives a fk about anything/anybody else" :angry: :tears:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Snowman+Mar 14 2008, 03:50 PM~10169157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what next? bandit gonna show up? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

when the the hornets become the bobcats? shows how much i keep up with sports, like ya'll groupies


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 04:30 PM~10169552
> *when the the hornets become the bobcats?  shows how much i keep up with sports, like ya'll groupies
> *


Charlote bobcats and hornets now new orleans  

DONT MAKE ME BUST OUT THE PIC OF YOU ALL HUGGED UP WITH THAT COMEDIAN GABRIEL IGLESIAS F.N.U. OH GROUPIE AZZ *****


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 14 2008, 07:48 AM~10165813
> *Anybody Know where i can get all the weatherstrp for a 73 pontiac catalina 2 door
> *


CALL LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 04:53 PM~10169745
> *Charlote bobcats and hornets now new orleans
> 
> DONT MAKE ME BUST OUT THE PIC OF YOU ALL HUGGED UP WITH THAT COMEDIAN GABRIEL IGLESIAS F.N.U. OH GROUPIE AZZ *****
> *


Lmmfao! So true!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 14 2008, 05:04 PM~10169847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


21 TONIGHT???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 05:11 PM~10169892
> *
> 21 TONIGHT???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 04:53 PM~10169745
> *Charlote bobcats and hornets now new orleans
> 
> DONT MAKE ME BUST OUT THE PIC OF YOU ALL HUGGED UP WITH THAT COMEDIAN GABRIEL IGLESIAS F.N.U. OH GROUPIE AZZ *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 04:53 PM~10169745
> *Charlote bobcats and hornets now new orleans
> 
> DONT MAKE ME BUST OUT THE PIC OF YOU ALL HUGGED UP WITH THAT COMEDIAN GABRIEL IGLESIAS F.N.U. OH GROUPIE AZZ *****
> *


hold up there *****.. that was FNU reunion..and wasn't nobody HUGGED up. and keep yappin, wrath of FNU gonna come down hard on ya.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale four parker faucets, new mv420s fitting is what i'm told is #4 SAE,whatever hell that means. its close to 1/4 but aint. don't ask me no more questions about that.. gives me headache. 

also got two 1/4" brass parkers like this..new









these, aint huge slow downs.. so if ya'll looking to dress up a wennie setup.. PM a ******

also have 4 of these t bar slow downs..new will include #6 fittings. 
*sold*










and pair of used prestolite solenoid blocks 
*sold*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 12:23 PM~10168113
> *:uh:
> whyd i see the compresser in the bed? :0  :biggrin:
> *


i was haulin it to paint ..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 06:56 PM~10170503
> *i was haulin it to paint ..
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2008, 06:22 PM~10170685
> *HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2008, 07:22 PM~10170685
> *HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM
> *


got booted from ya'll little chat room.. haters


----------



## BOXERLAC (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 14 2008, 04:56 PM~10169779
> *CALL LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS?


----------



## BOXERLAC (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 14 2008, 04:56 PM~10169779
> *CALL LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERLAC_@Mar 14 2008, 08:59 PM~10170917
> *DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS?
> *


 :uh: 
:twak: :twak:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 06:49 PM~10170126
> *hold up there *****.. that was FNU reunion..and wasn't nobody HUGGED up.  and keep yappin, wrath of FNU gonna come down hard on ya.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:barf: :barf: 
DAMNNNNNNN!!!!!
2 OF THE ULGIEST ****** I'VE EVEA SEEN..... :0 
hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 08:30 PM~10171124
> *:uh:
> :barf:  :barf:
> DAMNNNNNNN!!!!!
> ...


well, i wasn't trying to be purdy


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 09:34 PM~10171152
> *well, i wasn't trying to be purdy
> *


DID U GET THAT PM FROM MY HOMIE??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 04:11 PM~10169892
> *
> 
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Rockets make it 21 wins!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Rockets make it 21 wins!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 14 2008, 09:04 PM~10171422
> *Rockets make it 21 wins!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

ok


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:nono: <--------------mutombo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 14 2008, 08:06 PM~10171437
> *Hell yea! :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERLAC_@Mar 14 2008, 07:59 PM~10170917
> *DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CHROME TRUNK BELTS?
> *


ebay


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Incase yall havent seen this topic here is your chance to speak your mind to LRM.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398099


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

whos ready for easter sunday?????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:07 PM~10172261
> *whos ready for easter sunday?????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

you know this man!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 15 2008, 12:07 AM~10172261
> *whos ready for easter sunday?????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
ROSELAND PARK GOING DOWN!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

whos hopping?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Mar 14 2008, 10:08 PM~10172271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once again...you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:09 PM~10172277
> *whos hopping?
> *


hmmm good question


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 10:09 PM~10172276
> *:biggrin:
> ROSELAND PARK GOING DOWN!!
> *


yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 10:11 PM~10172291
> *hmmm good question
> *


rara??? :dunno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ridenlow84, rug442, *BAYTOWNSLC*



you wont even have to cross the bridge for this big lowrider event :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 15 2008, 12:09 AM~10172277
> *whos hopping?
> *


 :nono:
CANT TOUCH YALL BIG BALLAS
WITH MY NUMBER 6 FENNER STONE.. :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 10:10 PM~10172287
> *:biggrin:
> once again...you!!!  :biggrin:
> *


can you tell :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 10:12 PM~10172299
> *:nono:
> CANT TOUCH YALL BIG BALLAS
> WITH MY NUMBER 6 FENNER STONE.. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:12 PM~10172304
> *can you tell :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i can tell the car is ready... u tooo excited...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

can we all just hop :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i cant touch no one.. im still riding primer and im not lifted yet..:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 10:12 PM~10172295
> *rara???  :dunno:
> *



maybe LA Magnum :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 10:14 PM~10172316
> *maybe LA Magnum  :dunno:
> *


or the addiction???? :dunno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 10:14 PM~10172324
> *or the addiction????  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2008, 12:14 AM~10172315
> *i cant touch no one.. im still riding primer and im not lifted yet..:uh:
> *


HOW U GUNNA LIFT SUMTHING WITH BAGS... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 10:14 PM~10172315
> *i cant touch no one.. im still riding primer and im not lifted yet..:uh:
> *


but white girls... :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 10:15 PM~10172326
> *HOW U GUNNA LIFT SUMTHING WITH BAGS... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

are those new hoppers???????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10172334
> *are those new hoppers???????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10172334
> *are those new hoppers???????
> *


naw jus messin with each other but the white MC might make it out there not sure yet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 10:17 PM~10172344
> *naw jus messin with each other but the white MC might make it out there not sure yet
> *


the whore is back???? :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

well i hope you'll make it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:18 PM~10172350
> *well i hope you'll make it
> *


man said he needs some competition in the single pump category.... :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 10:17 PM~10172346
> *the whore is back????  :0
> *


maybe :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 10:19 PM~10172359
> *maybe  :dunno:
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

never said that but ok :machinegun:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2008, 10:19 PM~10172355
> *man said he needs some competition in the single pump category.... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:20 PM~10172363
> *never said that but ok :machinegun:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 11:09 PM~10172276
> *:biggrin:
> ROSELAND PARK GOING DOWN!!
> *


 :0 .........


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

im asking so i know how many times to hit tha switch :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Mar 14 2008, 10:15 PM~10172326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and mex


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Mar 14 2008, 10:25 PM~10172411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> wtf.. who started the rumor of me riding bags.. fuck it. los.. lets lift my ride..
> 
> :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> wtf.. who started the rumor of me riding bags.. fuck it. los.. lets lift my ride..
> 
> Waiting on you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > wtf.. who started the rumor of me riding bags.. fuck it. los.. *lets lift my ride*..
> >
> > *Waiting on you*
> 
> ...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:25 PM~10172411
> *im asking so i know how many times to hit tha switch :wow:
> *


Just get it on the bumper that should be enough


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

"NO REGERETS"
DEBUTIN AT THE PARK!! :0 

:biggrin: 
NOT WHAT HALF ARE EXPECTING..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Mar 14 2008, 10:31 PM~10172459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lets put together something..
you know im a broke ass


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 11:31 PM~10172467
> *"NO RGERETS"
> DEBUTIN AT THE PARK!! :0
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 10:33 PM~10172478
> *lets put together something..
> you know im a broke ass
> *


ill see what we got laying around at the shop ...maybe cali will let you borrow what i put in LA Magnum on thursday


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 10:33 PM~10172478
> *lets put together something..
> you know im a broke ass
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Mar 14 2008, 08:38 PM~10171188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe they'll be some rat rod's for you to race with. :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2008, 12:33 AM~10172478
> *lets put together something..
> you know im a broke ass
> 
> *


GET THE WHITE GIRL TO HOOK YA UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 10:34 PM~10172488
> *ill see what we got laying around at the shop ...maybe cali will let you borrow what i put in LA Magnum on thursday
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 11:31 PM~10172467
> *"NO RGERETS"
> DEBUTIN AT THE PARK!! :0
> 
> ...


i regret it already :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 10:35 PM~10172494
> *GET THE WHITE GIRL TO HOOK YA UP!! :biggrin:
> *


he dont have that much game


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 15 2008, 12:34 AM~10172487
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 
:twak: :twak: 
:angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 12:35 AM~10172499
> *i regret it already  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
 
:buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 11:26 PM~10172422
> *wtf.. who started the rumor of me riding bags.. fuck it. los.. lets lift my ride..
> 
> 
> *


i still got 6 parker slow downs for sale 4 faucets 2 knob style


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 14 2008, 11:35 PM~10172500
> *he dont have that much game
> *


not to call sic out,but didn't he have 1 bad experience with a white girl? i won't tell the story,let sic tell it..if he feels like it. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 15 2008, 12:57 AM~10172625
> *
> *


 :uh: 
***** ALWAYS CHEESEING..
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 15 2008, 12:35 AM~10172500
> *he dont have that much game
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 11:41 PM~10172824
> *:uh:
> ***** ALWAYS CHEESEING..
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 08:51 PM~10170867
> *got booted from ya'll little chat room..  haters
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

we don't control that chatroom, someone else handles that


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 14 2008, 03:56 PM~10169779
> *CALL LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS
> *


thanks i will. forgot bout them


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:08 PM~10172271
> *you know this man!
> *


cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2008, 07:32 AM~10173739
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> we don't control that chatroom, someone else handles that
> *


still snitches :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Mar 14 2008, 10:34 PM~10172488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont remember, refresh my memory...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2008, 08:53 AM~10174046
> *i dont remember, refresh my memory...
> *


naw.. its cool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

brisketts finna go on the pit in a few..  

everybody welcome to come over later.. cept the haters.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 14 2008, 11:44 PM~10172844
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sya homie did you ever find out bout them adaptors :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2008, 10:11 AM~10174114
> *sya homie did you ever find out bout them adaptors :biggrin:
> *


NOT YET ILL GO PASTED THERE IN A MIN..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 13 2008, 09:40 AM~10159013
> *only morning show worth listening too
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2008, 09:56 AM~10159086
> *if i have to listen to radin then ya i do. i perfer to listen to my ipod tho.
> *



i hook my up after the rod ryan show an let it play all long :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 13 2008, 07:25 PM~10162895
> *:notwiththemwheels:
> *


looks beter than a 4 door


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 15 2008, 11:13 AM~10174671
> *looks beter than a 4 door
> *



or a mini truck




































































:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 15 2008, 11:56 AM~10174872
> *or a mini truck
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Mar 4 2008, 09:44 PM~10090866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tonight...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 15 2008, 11:56 AM~10174872
> *or a mini truck
> :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 09:19 AM~10173886
> *still snitches  :uh:
> *


who's snitching senor chava da hutt?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 15 2008, 12:56 PM~10174872
> *or a mini truck
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 15 2008, 10:56 AM~10174872
> *or my MAMA
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 15 2008, 03:05 PM~10175757
> *
> *


whichever one of them ****** that got mad i called em a MOJO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:07 PM~10172261
> *whos ready for easter sunday?????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10172334
> *are those new hoppers???????
> *


 :yes: :yes:  4 THEM SINGLE PUMPERS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 05:26 PM~10176104
> *whichever one of them ****** that got mad i called em a MOJO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2008, 06:29 PM~10176852
> *:yes:  :yes:    4 THEM SINGLE PUMPERS
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 01:16 PM~10174987
> *x2
> *


 :twak: 
or a 2tone impala :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 15 2008, 08:55 PM~10177255
> *:twak:
> or a 2tone impala :0
> *


thats crooked pinstripe mafia.. so watch yourself


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that boy darkness sittin on a switch...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2008, 11:58 PM~10178199
> *that boy darkness sittin on a switch...
> *


 :0 


you know the rules :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2008, 11:58 PM~10178199
> *that boy darkness sittin on a switch...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2008, 11:58 PM~10178199
> *that boy darkness sittin on a switch...
> *


look. if your going to come out of the closet and admit you gay.. dont bother.. we knew..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 15 2008, 11:00 PM~10178207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. im super duper gay!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 15 2008, 11:00 PM~10178207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. im super duper gay!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2008, 12:58 AM~10178199
> *that boy darkness sittin on a switch...
> *


air bags have switches also... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 16 2008, 02:41 AM~10178815
> *air bags have switches also... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2008, 12:55 AM~10178182
> *thats crooked pinstripe mafia..  so watch yourself
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

You know they do, you use to hit the switches on my truck REMEMBER. 




> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 16 2008, 01:41 AM~10178815
> *air bags have switches also... :0
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 16 2008, 06:51 AM~10178997
> *You know they do, you use to hit the switches on my truck REMEMBER.
> *


 :uh: 
:angry: 
y u gotta bring up OLD shit!? lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Mar 14 2008, 11:43 AM~10167410
> *All:
> Please click on the link below to take a quick survey on Lowrider Magazine.  This is your chance to tell us your thoughts.  This survey is being taken very seriously so if you ever wanted to voice your opinion to make a difference here is your opportunity.  We want you to be honest, good or bad in a respectable manner.
> 
> ...


Make it happen people


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, them two wets put on good fight last nite


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeap they got down.....oh and it was one wet and f.o.b........cuz he was philipino......lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

rocket > lakers


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2008, 10:03 AM~10179566
> *mayne, them two wets put on good fight last nite
> *


who won


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 16 2008, 12:34 PM~10180590
> *who won
> *


PAC MAN GOT DAT ASS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

nevermind just saw it in off topic


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 16 2008, 01:39 PM~10180616
> *PAC MAN GOT DAT ASS
> *


yeah i was watching there old fight the other day and i wanted to watch this fight but i forgot about till this morning. :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

1st quarter
23-24 rockets


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

2nd quarter
44-59 rockets


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 16 2008, 02:38 PM~10180957
> *2nd quarter
> 44-59 rockets
> *


any updates?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 16 2008, 03:32 PM~10181216
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 16 2008, 03:40 PM~10181248
> *any updates?
> *


forgot the score fot the 3rd but right now its 84 88 rockets 5:34


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

92-104 rockets

22-0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 16 2008, 01:26 PM~10180557
> *Yeap they got down.....oh and it was one wet and f.o.b........cuz he was philipino......lol
> *


philipino ain't nothing more then an asian *******


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

awready


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2008, 04:03 PM~10181357
> *philipino ain't nothing more then an asian *******
> *


drench back, more ocean to swim thru


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

22!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 16 2008, 04:15 PM~10181418
> *22!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


and they did it, without the asian. shows how much use he is. :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 16 2008, 04:02 PM~10181345
> *On fire right now...*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 16 2008, 02:41 PM~10181250
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

for those who hate slabs and chiil on harrisburg:

be ready to see slabs over there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 16 2008, 04:23 PM~10181456
> *for those who hate slabs and chiil on harrisburg:
> 
> be ready to see slabs over there
> *


 :uh: there you going being a fk'n snitch again


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 16 2008, 04:23 PM~10181456
> *for those who hate slabs and chiil on harrisburg:
> 
> be ready to see slabs over there
> *


:uh: there you go again, being a fk'n snitch again


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2008, 04:29 PM~10181489
> *:uh:  there you going being a fk'n snitch again
> *


how its being a snitch :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 16 2008, 04:31 PM~10181495
> *how its being a snitch  :uh:
> *


look bitch, just keep your mouth shut for once.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2008, 04:34 PM~10181519
> *look bitch, just keep your mouth shut for once.
> *


haha pm being sent


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 16 2008, 04:35 PM~10181523
> *haha pm being sent
> *


 :uh: 

This member has chosen not to be contactable by the board Messenger

This personal message has not been sent


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 16 2008, 04:37 PM~10181539
> *:uh:
> 
> This member has chosen not to be contactable by the board Messenger
> ...


don't accept PM from snitches


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knows of a red 63 Imapla that I saw going down Woodridge. Looked like it was rollin 13's.That ride looked pretty sweet. Not too many lo-los drivin around.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ UP TO ALL THE LOW LO'S


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Mar 16 2008, 04:20 PM~10181439
> *On fire right now...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 16 2008, 05:12 PM~10181710
> *I was just wondering if anyone knows of a red 63 Imapla that I saw going down Woodridge. Looked like it was rollin 13's.That ride looked pretty sweet. Not too many lo-los drivin around.
> *


older vato drives that.. seen around my hood alot. last i seen it, looked like it was in works for new paint, had primer spots. not lifted. no club plaque. by the way.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 16 2008, 05:25 PM~10181776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2008, 05:25 PM~10181776
> *older vato drives that.. seen around my hood alot.    last i seen it, looked like it was in works for new paint, had primer spots.    not lifted.  no club plaque.  by the way.
> *


 I know a Old School guy with a 64. He has primer spots.He lives a few blocks down from me.Hes a cool dude. He told me stories about him cruisin around in the 80's with the huge tractor batteries in his setup.He said he knows Shorty from back in the day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 16 2008, 05:44 PM~10181845
> *I know a Old School guy with a 64. He has primer spots.He lives a few blocks down from me.Hes a cool dude. He told me stories about him cruisin around in the 80's  with the huge tractor batteries in his setup.He said he knows Shorty from back in the day.
> *


if its candy red, with a few primer spots on door,thats dude i was talkin about. 63 vs. 64.. i woudn't notice when i'm drunk.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks liv4lacs for hookin up the bumper kit. very satisified :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2008, 06:01 PM~10182331
> *thanks liv4lacs for hookin up the bumper kit.  very satisified  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2008, 06:01 PM~10182331
> *thanks liv4lacs for hookin up the bumper kit.  very satisified  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks real good homie, bumper kit could use some leafing like the ones on the sides


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:twak: :twak: o shit never mind , did'nt realize the bumper kit not painted :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2008, 08:59 AM~10174070
> *brisketts finna go on the pit in a few..
> 
> everybody welcome to come over later..  cept the haters.
> *



so why you invitin people over it you are gonna have to leave???


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

just wanted to say thankx for tha love and support to everyone that showed up for our 5th anniversary.LOCOS CREATIONS,EMPIRE,PNEUMATIK, and to all tha solo riders!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2008, 08:09 PM~10182896
> *so why you invitin people over it you are gonna have to leave???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 16 2008, 07:55 PM~10183377
> *just wanted to say thankx for tha love and support to everyone that showed up for our 5th anniversary.LOCOS CREATIONS,EMPIRE,PNEUMATIK, and to all tha solo riders!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pics coming soon....thanks for inviting homie..  ..we had a good time..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*******HLC 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC UPDATE*******

DUE TO UNFORTUNATE EVENTS AT MACGREGOR ..HLC HAS DECIDED TO MOVE THIS YR'S ANNUAL PICNIC BACK TO DEUSSEN PARK... WE ARE STILL GOING TO KEEP THE SAME DATE APRIL 6TH 11AM - 6PM..NEW FLYER POSTED SOON!!

FOR MORE INFO PM HLC BOARD MEMBERS LORD GOOFY, SLO OR DUALHEX*


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 16 2008, 08:39 PM~10183788
> *pics coming soon....thanks for inviting homie..  ..we had a good time..
> *


no problem :rofl:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

wuz up tony!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 16 2008, 09:55 PM~10183377
> *just wanted to say thankx for tha love and support to everyone that showed up for our 5th anniversary.LOCOS CREATIONS,EMPIRE,PNEUMATIK, and to all tha solo riders!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


party was good, thanks to ya good turn out! we be there next time too ,si dios quiere! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: BONAFIDE PUTTIN IT DOWN.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 16 2008, 11:22 PM~10184216
> *wuz up tony!
> *


que rollo homie! had a good time at the party. not much homie just got home from workin on tha cutt u know, almost done if i only knew how to post up pics i would this comp wont let me.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10184327
> *que rollo homie! had a good time at the party. not much homie just got home from workin on tha cutt u know, almost done if i only knew how to post up pics i would this comp wont let me.
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2008, 08:01 PM~10182331
> *thanks liv4lacs for hookin up the bumper kit.  very satisified  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2008, 08:01 PM~10182331
> *thanks liv4lacs for hookin up the bumper kit.  very satisified  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnn, love it :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10184380
> *:0
> *


wat up homie? wat u up too! easter around tha corner..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2008, 07:01 PM~10182331
> *thanks liv4lacs for hookin up the bumper kit.  very satisified  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean @SS Lac


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 15 2008, 12:09 AM~10172277
> *whos hopping?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: good question, im not!  maybe soon though..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10184416
> *wat up homie? wat u up too! easter around tha corner..
> *


i aint up to nothing...lol...imma be at the picnic tho.... :biggrin: heard a single pump gonna shut the park down.... :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 16 2008, 11:50 PM~10184546
> *i aint up to nothing...lol...imma be at the picnic tho.... :biggrin: heard a single pump gonna shut the park down.... :0*


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 16 2008, 09:53 PM~10184595
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 16 2008, 11:50 PM~10184546
> *i aint up to nothing...lol...imma be at the picnic tho.... :biggrin: heard a single pump gonna shut the park down.... :0
> *


 :dunno: we'll see! :biggrin: see u then homie


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 16 2008, 10:50 PM~10184546
> *i aint up to nothing...lol...imma be at the picnic tho.... :biggrin: heard a single pump gonna shut the park down.... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 16 2008, 09:54 PM~10184606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Does anybody know someone who can help me with this , I bought a 79 Monte Carlo from a homeboy that is locked up but he lost the title and it is NOT in his name , I was wondering if someone knows someone who owns a shop and can put a lien on the car and get the title for me ?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 16 2008, 10:14 PM~10184806
> *Does anybody know someone who can help me with this , I bought a 79 Monte Carlo  from a homeboy that is locked up but he lost the title and it is NOT in his name , I was wondering if someone knows someone who owns a shop and can put a lien on the car and get the title for me ?
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 17 2008, 12:14 AM~10184806
> *Does anybody know someone who can help me with this , I bought a 79 Monte Carlo  from a homeboy that is locked up but he lost the title and it is NOT in his name , I was wondering if someone knows someone who owns a shop and can put a lien on the car and get the title for me ?
> *


i heard some title companys hooking it up 4 like 250.00


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 16 2008, 11:14 PM~10184806
> *Does anybody know someone who can help me with this , I bought a 79 Monte Carlo  from a homeboy that is locked up but he lost the title and it is NOT in his name , I was wondering if someone knows someone who owns a shop and can put a lien on the car and get the title for me ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help Devious Sixty8 . I thought all you did was talk shit on here .LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 16 2008, 11:51 PM~10185111
> *Thanks for the help Devious Sixty8 . I thought all you did was talk shit on here .LOL
> *


from time to time i do have something useful to contribute


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 16 2008, 09:50 PM~10184546
> *i aint up to nothing...lol...imma be at the picnic tho.... :biggrin: heard a single pump gonna shut the park down.... :0
> *


fuck it i'll try!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 16 2008, 10:57 PM~10185167
> *fuck it i'll try!!!!!!!! hno:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 17 2008, 12:57 AM~10185167
> *fuck it i'll try!!!!!!!! hno:
> *


pics or it didnt happen... :biggrin: 
oooo never mind ill be there..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 16 2008, 07:55 PM~10183377
> *just wanted to say thankx for tha love and support to everyone that showed up for our 5th anniversary.LOCOS CREATIONS,EMPIRE,PNEUMATIK, and to all tha solo riders!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL PARTY . 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

monday


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 17 2008, 12:38 AM~10185589
> *pics or it didnt happen... :biggrin:
> oooo never mind ill be there..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 16 2008, 08:51 PM~10183922
> *******HLC 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC UPDATE*******
> 
> DUE TO UNFORTUNATE EVENTS AT MACGREGOR ..HLC HAS DECIDED TO MOVE THIS YR'S ANNUAL PICNIC  TO TOM BASS PARK...THE NEW DATE  WILL BE POSTED BY THE END OF THIS WEEK....
> ...


tell me about..
bastards..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2008, 03:30 PM~10169552
> *when the the hornets become the bobcats?  shows how much i keep up with sports, like ya'll groupies
> *



Hi


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 16 2008, 09:53 PM~10184600
> *:biggrin:
> *



Hi


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 17 2008, 09:05 AM~10186888
> *Hi
> *


 :0 whats up...where u been???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

on her knees..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 AM~10186923
> *on her knees..
> praying to god
> *


 :0 u stupid....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha.. sup foo


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 AM~10186923
> *on her knees..
> praying to god
> *


UH HUH... U BETTER SAY THAT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nothing chillin...


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 AM~10186923
> *on her knees..
> praying to god
> *


UH HUH... U BETTER SAY THAT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

happy bday cochina...sheila...or whatever your name is... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Mar 17 2008, 09:13 AM~10186941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel ya..about to go give some dude a quote for paint work..come home and clean my damn garage..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 09:17 AM~10186970
> *say what
> 
> i feel ya..about to go give some dude a quote for paint work..come home and clean my damn garage..
> *


clean yo black ass tooo....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2008, 09:17 AM~10186974
> *clean yo black ass tooo....
> *


why everything gotta be black.. why not african american..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 09:19 AM~10186990
> *why everything gotta be black.. why not african american..
> *


no such thing as a african american... ***** u black... :biggrin: damn that was racist... :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2008, 09:15 AM~10186951
> *happy bday cochina...sheila...or whatever your name is... :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU!!!! iM OLD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 17 2008, 09:22 AM~10187009
> *THANK YOU!!!! iM OLD
> *


what u like 19 now??? :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2008, 09:23 AM~10187017
> *what u like 19 now???  :uh:
> *



UMM NO ADD 3 TO THAT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2008, 09:20 AM~10186998
> *no such thing as a african american... ***** u black... :biggrin: damn that was racist... :biggrin:
> *


sure was racist :angry: .. comin from my own kind..  

im a go cry in the car


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 17 2008, 09:25 AM~10187031
> *UMM NO ADD 3 TO THAT
> *


oh so u wanna go out for drinks???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 09:25 AM~10187037
> *sure was racist :angry: .. comin from my own kind..
> 
> im a go cry in the car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ill send sheila over there to soothe your emotions... :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2008, 09:29 AM~10187051
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ill send sheila over there to soothe your emotions... :biggrin:
> *




OH REALLY :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 17 2008, 09:36 AM~10187107
> *OH REALLY  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up Shiela :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2008, 11:07 AM~10186904
> *:0 whats up...where u been???
> *


YEA FUCK U BEEN??? :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 17 2008, 09:47 AM~10187175
> *YEA FUCK U BEEN??? :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2008, 11:49 AM~10187185
> *:0
> *


it looks a lil more like this.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jimuOe3Vvq8


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

school you boyz on a ***** moment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jimuOe3Vvq8


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Not mentioning names but I saw somebody from LIL Friday night. Hating azz foo...

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10187371
> *Not mentioning names but I saw somebody from LIL Friday night. Hating azz foo...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


neegro what u talking bout? lol! pm ur #


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

#


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 12:00 PM~10187708
> *neegro what u talking bout? lol! pm ur #
> *



HA! you knew I was talking bout your azz...

I said, "what are your friends names??" You said, "Dont worry"! 


pm doesnt work. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 17 2008, 12:10 PM~10187817
> *HA! you knew I was talking bout your azz...
> 
> I said, "what are your friends names??"  You said, "Dont worry"!
> ...


man why u hating i didnt say that ... lol I could barley hear u lol music too loud.....email me at [email protected]


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 11:02 AM~10187728
> *
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 17 2008, 12:20 PM~10187887
> *
> *


SUP BUEY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10187854
> *man why u hating i didnt say that ... lol I could barley hear u lol music too loud.....email me at [email protected]
> *


debt solution :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 17 2008, 10:01 AM~10186865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blockin azz ***** huh, i woulda just quoted you a price.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 17 2008, 09:29 AM~10187051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i missed out??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 17 2008, 12:34 PM~10187991
> *talkin about that thuggin that went on there other day?
> :guns:
> 
> ...


I was actually doing him a favor!...lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 17 2008, 12:34 PM~10187991
> *talkin about that thuggin that went on there other day?
> :guns:
> 
> ...


si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 12:43 PM~10188078
> *I was actually doing him a favor!...lol!
> *



pics?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 12:45 PM~10188106
> *they on nite-scenes.com
> *



link?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 17 2008, 12:47 PM~10188121
> *link?
> *


there u go....shoot me ur # [email protected]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 12:45 PM~10188106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mest up,
dont remember seeing them there though... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 12:45 PM~10188106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


price woulda been real low

:ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 17 2008, 12:50 PM~10188140
> *mest up,
> dont remember seeing them there though...  :biggrin:
> *


when u saw me i was getting the cranberry for the Vodka at the after hours right?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 12:51 PM~10188151
> *when u saw me i was getting the cranberry for the Vodka at the after hours right?
> *



si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 17 2008, 12:58 PM~10188207
> *si
> *


shit u asked whats who's ur friend and ur ass was so drunk u just kept on walking lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 12:59 PM~10188224
> *shit u asked whats who's ur friend and ur ass was so drunk u just kept on walking lol!
> *



I wasnt that drunk ole blocking azz foo... 

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 17 2008, 01:01 PM~10188235
> *I wasnt that drunk ole blocking azz foo...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


man u where wasted.....with ur old stumbling ass


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 01:03 PM~10188251
> *man u where wasted.....with ur old stumbling ass
> *



mmmmnahhhh!


I dont stumble.  

I was almost at that point so we left and fell into a real after party... :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 17 2008, 01:08 PM~10188286
> *mmmmnahhhh!
> I dont stumble.
> 
> ...


damm couldnt invite?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2008, 01:12 PM~10188315
> *damm couldnt invite?
> *



I was going to tell you if you wouldnt of been so sheisty with the names. 

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 17 2008, 01:16 PM~10188347
> *I was going to tell you if you wouldnt of been so sheisty with the names.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ahhhhh ok i got ya


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Lord Goofy uffin: Wat up?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 17 2008, 11:34 AM~10187991
> *talkin about that thuggin that went on there other day?
> :guns:
> 
> *


 :yessad: laws was up and down the park every 20 minutes yestarday


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 17 2008, 12:23 PM~10188399
> *Lord Goofy uffin: Wat up?
> *


wut homie..lets party this weekend again..ya know how we do it!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 17 2008, 12:26 PM~10188415
> *wut up homie..lets party this weekend again..ya know how we do it!
> *


lol Ya Sabes! :biggrin: Whats goin down or wat?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz up HOUSTON!

Well I have to give the ROCKET props. They are hot and probably will keep winning. They doing good. Mavericks aint doing to good, but its cool.

So whos is coming to baytown, to the LATIN CARTEL easter bash?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 17 2008, 01:50 PM~10188619
> *Wuz up HOUSTON!
> 
> Well I have to give the ROCKET props. They are hot and probably will keep winning. They doing good. Mavericks aint doing to good, but its cool.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 17 2008, 01:10 PM~10187817
> *HA! you knew I was talking bout your azz...
> 
> I said, "what are your friends names??"  You said, "Dont worry"!
> ...


That sounds very familiar coming from Firmelows :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 17 2008, 02:11 PM~10188801
> *That sounds very familiar coming from Firmelows :0
> *




:0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 17 2008, 02:11 PM~10188801
> *That sounds very familiar coming from Firmelows :0
> *


listen here mr po-po...i don't know what u talking about


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 17 2008, 12:59 PM~10188224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deezzz nuttzzzz 



and naw, i'm working easter :angry:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Empire at Bonafide Anniversary Party


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 17 2008, 03:10 PM~10189705
> *Empire at Bonafide Anniversary Party
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 17 2008, 01:11 PM~10188801
> *That sounds very familiar coming from Firmelows :0
> *


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 17 2008, 12:50 PM~10188619
> *Wuz up HOUSTON!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup vic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 06:40 PM~10191412
> *sup vic
> *


what up homie, did u wire up ur switches yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 17 2008, 06:44 PM~10191450
> *what up homie, did u wire up ur switches yet
> *


yea its wire.. i dont have that many.. lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 06:50 PM~10191499
> *yea its wire.. i dont have that many.. lol
> *



make sure you feel up your nitrogen tanks for easter, would want to see you get owned by the lolos on your bags ***


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 17 2008, 07:00 PM~10191592
> *make sure you feel up your nitrogen tanks for easter, would want to see you get owned by the lolos on your bags ***
> *


i like that 30 w oil homie..
fuck air.. go swallow some helium and talk like the lil bitch you are..


----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 07:03 PM~10191621
> *i like that 30 w oil homie..
> fuck air.. go swallow some helium and talk like the lil bitch you are..
> *


sounds like you poped a bag already, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. jk



So whats the deal fool, after easter I have a major project 4 ur ass


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

whats why nyou dont answer the dam phone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 07:50 PM~10191499
> *yea its wire.. i dont have that many.. lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Mar 17 2008, 07:40 PM~10192042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you never called..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 07:50 PM~10191499
> *yea its wire.. i dont have that many.. lol
> *


pics?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 17 2008, 07:57 PM~10192268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its my way of motivating myself..


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

WHAT UP H-TOWN COMING FROM THE 719 COLORADO !!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up C


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 08:19 PM~10192579
> *ill snap one tommorow
> its my way of motivating myself..
> *


ill post pics of the set-up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 09:19 PM~10192579
> *ill snap one tommorow
> 
> *


probably snap a ball joint, rookie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 17 2008, 12:50 PM~10188619
> *Wuz up HOUSTON!
> 
> Well I have to give the ROCKET props. They are hot and probably will keep winning. They doing good. Mavericks aint doing to good, but its cool.
> ...


INDIVIDUALS will be there. always a good time in the byt :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2008, 10:39 PM~10193562
> *INDIVIDUALS will be there. always a good time in the byt  :biggrin:
> *


 all riderz are always welcomed in the bay.......


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 17 2008, 09:42 PM~10193592
> *all riderz are always welcomed in the bay.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 17 2008, 09:57 PM~10193036
> *wut up C
> *


wut it do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2008, 11:12 PM~10194345
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Mar 17 2008, 11:16 PM~10194367
> *:uh:
> *


blocc morgan


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

Sup Sundae... whats the deal?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Mar 17 2008, 11:28 PM~10194425
> *Sup Sundae... whats the deal?
> *


chillin.... :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2008, 11:30 PM~10194438
> *chillin.... :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Mar 17 2008, 11:33 PM~10194453
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

just getting home from workin on tha cutt!  wats up houston and good night h-town riders...today was a good day. :biggrin: easter even closer. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 17 2008, 11:37 PM~10194480
> *just getting home from workin on tha cutt!  wats up houston and good night h-town riders...today was a good day. :biggrin: easter even closer. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 17 2008, 11:42 PM~10193592
> *all riderz are always welcomed in the bay.......
> *


CAN I COME? CAN I COME? HUH HUH?
:biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 18 2008, 12:46 AM~10194552
> *CAN I COME? CAN I COME? HUH HUH?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :loco:  :| :yes:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 17 2008, 11:46 PM~10194552
> *CAN I COME? CAN I COME? HUH HUH?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2008, 07:55 PM~10192234
> *you say that... but never come through..
> you never called..
> *


Bitch you have to finish the other project I have there first hoe. Anyways you get the paint theme I sent you?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HUH?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 17 2008, 03:53 PM~10189560
> *shh.. hrny might see that and get jealous
> *


 :roflmao: 

not me. :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 17 2008, 11:37 PM~10194480
> *just getting home from workin on tha cutt!  wats up houston and good night h-town riders...today was a good day. :biggrin: easter even closer. :thumbsup:
> *


its about 37 degres inside my car Tony :biggrin: i will probably come by tonight so we can check the one onthe Most wanted  if you want to convert it to 134 go get the reto kit but i think R12 cools better :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 17 2008, 02:11 PM~10188801
> *That sounds very familiar coming from Firmelows :0
> *


Naw, yall gotta quit cockblocking firmelows and let him have his way with them girls.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 17 2008, 09:42 PM~10193592
> *all riderz are always welcomed in the bay.......
> *


everytime i go out there, i go in a white shirt i get home my shirt is grey. must be something in the air.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 18 2008, 08:37 AM~10195809
> *Naw, yall gotta quit cockblocking firmelows and let him have his way with them girls.
> *



:0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Mar 17 2008, 09:04 PM~10193116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. i actually have extended arms unlike other foos


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 18 2008, 08:39 AM~10196134
> *
> *



SUP :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 18 2008, 08:46 AM~10196174
> *SUP  :biggrin:
> *


whats up wit you???


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Wut up peoples!?!?!?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the cut-dog is back up for sale this time on ebay. if anyone wants to make an offer hit me up 832 228 0230. leave a msg if i dont answer. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140216730162


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 18 2008, 10:19 AM~10196786
> *i got this 87 cutty. its clean as fuck. a/c blows that cold R12. everythings functions properly on the car except the tape player.  but anyone who buys it will want a cd player anyways.  car is super clean in and out and i wouldnt hesitate to drive this car across state of texas right now. its ready to go.  power windows seats locks cruise. interior is excellent without rips or tears. its the oldman special.  i got it listed on ebay also, but i would rather see someone from layitlow buy this and put a setup and keep it clean.  never been cut, unmolsted car.  clear texas title in my hand. lets make a deal.  the daytons are not included with the car, but for the right price im sure they can go, they got less than 3000 miles on them. the car has 62xxx og miles on it. im not pressed to sell it can sit in my garage for all i care so please dont make ridiculous offers. if u want a clean og-unmolested car thats not all hacked up. this is a great car. not looking for trades the only trade i would consider is a big body lac.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=140216730162
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 18 2008, 09:18 AM~10195713
> *its about 37 degres inside my car Tony :biggrin: i will probably come by tonight so we can check the one onthe Most wanted   if you want to convert it to 134 go get the reto kit but i think R12 cools better :thumbsup:
> *


ya dijo canijo! hell yeah homie thats tight, got to roll a/c up in that bitch for sure. bet it feels good inside steet show! :biggrin: cool bro talk to u then.....
:worship: hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 18 2008, 11:24 AM~10196825
> *
> *



Reminds me of my cutty...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 18 2008, 10:29 AM~10196868
> *Reminds me of my cutty...
> *


buy it, and re-live your younger years.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody needs leafing and striping..
im a start doing this shit more.. full cars start at 300...
included material.. 12k white gold leaf.. 23k gold...
kandy leafing also avaliable for and extra charge..
free handed lettering also
my lines are much better..

car display boards start at 100

832 372 0874..crooked line mafia


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i might have that one thang tonight too. Tony :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 10:33 AM~10196895
> *anybody needs leafing and striping..
> im a start doing this shit more.. full cars start at 300...
> included material.. 12k white gold leaf.. 23k gold...
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 18 2008, 12:33 PM~10196901
> *i might have that one thang tonight too. Tony  :biggrin:
> *


no thats what im talkin about homie, so i can put it on tha street!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 10:33 AM~10196895
> *anybody needs leafing and striping..
> im a start doing this shit more.. full cars start at 300...
> included material.. 12k white gold leaf.. 23k gold...
> ...


ima need some touch up on the lac, around the leafing, small area.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 18 2008, 10:34 AM~10196910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call me up..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 10:33 AM~10196895
> *anybody needs leafing and striping..
> im a start doing this shit more.. full cars start at 300...
> included material.. 12k white gold leaf.. 23k gold...
> ...


   Get Ya money


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 sure


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 18 2008, 12:13 PM~10197161
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 18 2008, 12:38 PM~10197375
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 18 2008, 09:44 AM~10195837
> *everytime i go out there, i go in a white shirt i get home my shirt is grey. must be something in the air.
> *


no one wants to hear about your pit stains! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone, i'll give you $800 for da cutty


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said 800


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 03:12 PM~10198251
> *lone, i'll give you $800 for da cutty
> *


HOW ABOUT YOU USE THAT FOR A NEW TREAD MILL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*******HLC 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC UPDATE*******

DUE TO UNFORTUNATE EVENTS AT MACGREGOR ..HLC HAS DECIDED TO MOVE THIS YR'S ANNUAL PICNIC BACK TO DEUSSEN PARK WERE WE HAD OUR SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT... WE ARE STILL GOING TO KEEP THE SAME DATE APRIL 6TH 11AM - 6PM..NEW FLYER POSTED SOON!!

FOR MORE INFO PM HLC BOARD MEMBERS LORD GOOFY, SLO OR DUALHEX*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

GO ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 18 2008, 02:47 PM~10198490
> *GO ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 18 2008, 01:47 PM~10198490
> *    :barf:  GO ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2008, 01:36 PM~10198420
> *******HLC 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC UPDATE*******
> 
> DUE TO UNFORTUNATE EVENTS AT MACGREGOR ..HLC HAS DECIDED TO MOVE THIS YR'S ANNUAL PICNIC  BACK TO DEUSSEN PARK WERE WE HAD OUR SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT... WE ARE STILL GOING TO KEEP THE SAME DATE  APRIL 6TH  11AM - 6PM..NEW FLYER POSTED SOON!!
> ...


i thought it was at tom bass


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 02:15 PM~10198698
> *i thought it was at tom bass
> *


booked rest of the yr... :angry: ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2008, 01:36 PM~10198420
> *******HLC 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC UPDATE*******
> 
> DUE TO UNFORTUNATE EVENTS AT MACGREGOR ..HLC HAS DECIDED TO MOVE THIS YR'S ANNUAL PICNIC  BACK TO DEUSSEN PARK WERE WE HAD OUR SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT... WE ARE STILL GOING TO KEEP THE SAME DATE  APRIL 6TH  11AM - 6PM..NEW FLYER POSTED SOON!!
> ...



where is this park


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2008, 02:18 PM~10198720
> *booked rest of the yr... :angry: ...
> *


damn.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone heard from BloCc? Seems they lost a member....homie was a cool dude. Dont know any of the details around it. RIP Dylan :tears: :angel:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 18 2008, 02:22 PM~10198748
> *where is this park
> *


..LEAVE BAYTOWN ONCE IN AWHILE.... :uh: :biggrin:

*THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY APRIL 6TH 
11AM- 6PM

ALEXANDER DEUSSEN PARK
NORTH LAKE HOUSTON [email protected] BELTWAY 8
HOUSTON,TX


******CASH PRIZES FOR CAR HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS******


PLAQUES FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND LOWRIDER BIKE/TRIKE

EVERYONE WELCOMED!!!


FOR MORE INFO PM HLC BOARD MEMBERS LORD GOOFY,SLO OR DUAL HEX*


PS..LEAVE BAYTOWN ONCE IN AWHILE.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 18 2008, 02:36 PM~10198834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P....TO A FELLOW HLC BROTHER :angel: :tears:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 18 2008, 09:37 AM~10195809
> *Naw, yall gotta quit cockblocking firmelows and let him have his way with them girls.
> *


Why am I not surprised to hear that from you. Aint nobody CB'ing, well not me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 18 2008, 03:43 PM~10198875
> *Why am I not surprised to hear that from you. Aint nobody CB'ing, well not me.
> *


 :uh: Zar, u never really knew me well enough to say you arent surprised to hear me say anything. 

This might surprise you....I used to hate on john cause I been doin the club thing before him and no one cared, now everyone goes ....however I've come to the realization that I never was able to rely on many people on here... Also, John has helped me even after my hatin, like with the business cards hookup and I had a humbling thought and phased out the hate. Big props to big john and Nite-scenes. I bet you knew I'd say that too :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 18 2008, 02:43 PM~10198875
> *Why am I not surprised to hear that from you. Aint nobody CB'ing, well not me.
> *


i heard you like the cock....aint sayin no names... (big john)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 03:55 PM~10198963
> *i heard you like the cock....aint sayin no names... (big john)
> *


 :0 


sneak dissin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 18 2008, 02:36 PM~10198834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Dang..rip for the homie....what happend?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Only the finest :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2008, 01:36 PM~10198420
> *******HLC 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC UPDATE*******
> 
> DUE TO UNFORTUNATE EVENTS AT MACGREGOR ..HLC HAS DECIDED TO MOVE THIS YR'S ANNUAL PICNIC  BACK TO DEUSSEN PARK WERE WE HAD OUR SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT... WE ARE STILL GOING TO KEEP THE SAME DATE  APRIL 6TH  11AM - 6PM..NEW FLYER POSTED SOON!!
> ...


 dam, farther from me even more :uh: but it is a nice location.....and how he hell is it booked? that park seemed bunk.lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 03:01 PM~10199020
> *dam, farther from me even more :uh:  but it is a nice location.....and how he hell is it booked? that park seemed bunk.lol
> *


GET OUT OF KATY WESTSIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 18 2008, 02:49 PM~10198921
> *:uh:  Zar, u never really knew me well enough to say you arent surprised to hear me say anything.
> 
> This might surprise you....I used to hate on john cause I been doin the club thing before him and no one cared, now everyone goes ....however I've come to the realization that I never was able to rely on many people on here... Also, John has helped me even after my hatin,  like with the business cards hookup and I had a humbling thought and phased out the hate.  Big props to big john and Nite-scenes.  I bet you knew I'd say that too  :uh:
> *


 breath homie! lol  its ok :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2008, 03:03 PM~10199028
> *:biggrin:
> GET OUT OF KATY WESTSIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> *


 :biggrin: I moved over here cus its chill :buttkick:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2008, 03:03 PM~10199028
> *:biggrin:
> GET OUT OF KATY WESTSIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
> *


Wes-SIGH!! :biggrin: lmao


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice pimp puppet u got on ur avatar......BALLIN!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 03:09 PM~10199068
> *Nice pimp puppet u got on ur avatar......BALLIN!
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 18 2008, 03:49 PM~10198921
> *:uh:  Zar, u never really knew me well enough to say you arent surprised to hear me say anything.
> 
> This might surprise you....I used to hate on john cause I been doin the club thing before him and no one cared, now everyone goes ....however I've come to the realization that I never was able to rely on many people on here... Also, John has helped me even after my hatin,  like with the business cards hookup and I had a humbling thought and phased out the hate.  Big props to big john and Nite-scenes.  I bet you knew I'd say that too  :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 18 2008, 04:20 PM~10199180
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


ole shutterbug actin azz


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2008, 04:33 PM~10198815
> *THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC
> SUNDAY APRIL 6TH
> 11AM- 6PM
> ...


 :uh: 
:twak: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 18 2008, 03:31 PM~10199251
> *:uh:
> :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


homie i know you know where the park is...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE AT TRUE EMINENCE CAR SHOW...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 03:09 PM~10199068
> *Nice pimp puppet u got on ur avatar......BALLIN!
> *


Right! WHo makes those for ya'll? I want one with me on my skates!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Mar 18 2008, 04:06 PM~10199524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. me too..
:uh:
where my ticket *****!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 05:10 PM~10199986
> *whos the balled headed midgit
> .. me too..
> :uh:
> ...


I have your ticket so where is my money??? Next game is gonna be off the hook! ESPN will be there filming me and then the next day will interview me at my house! Why? Cause this Diva drives a lowrider & plays Roller Derby!!! They like me cause I have a lolo! Gonna pull Medusa out and do my interview!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2008, 05:17 PM~10200041
> *I have your ticket so where is my money??? Next game is gonna be off the hook! ESPN will be there filming me and then the next day will interview me at my house! Why? Cause this Diva drives a lowrider & plays Roller Derby!!! They like me cause I have a lolo! Gonna pull Medusa out and do my interview!
> *


cool.. thats whats up.. ill get the ticket when i see you whore..
whens the last time you drove medusa?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 05:19 PM~10200056
> *cool.. thats whats up.. ill get the ticket when i see you whore..
> whens the last time you drove medusa?
> *


 :uh: :angry: .


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 05:19 PM~10200056
> *cool.. thats whats up.. ill get the ticket when i see you whore..
> whens the last time you drove medusa?
> *


Who you calling a whore fucker?????? Drove Medusa to our car show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 05:10 PM~10199986
> *whos the balled headed midgit
> 
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2008, 05:02 PM~10199934
> *Right! WHo makes those for ya'll? I want one with me on my skates!
> *


Gallo F Fino Himself..... :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 06:04 PM~10200524
> *Gallo F Fino Himself..... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Make me one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2008, 06:07 PM~10200570
> *:cheesy: Make me one!!!!!!!!
> *











they have jus been Empire People.......hmm....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2008, 01:25 PM~10198359
> *HOW ABOUT YOU USE THAT FOR A NEW TREAD MILL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ain't like cuttys are worth a shyt.everybody on they momma got one :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2008, 06:17 PM~10200041
> *I have your ticket so where is my money??? Next game is gonna be off the hook! ESPN will be there filming me and then the next day will interview me at my house! Why? Cause this Diva drives a lowrider & plays Roller Derby!!! They like me cause I have a lolo! Gonna pull Medusa out and do my interview!
> *


IMMA GO I am buyin my ticket online :biggrin: :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 07:08 PM~10201088
> *ain't like cuttys are worth a shyt.everybody on they momma got one  :uh:
> *


they look better then those ugly ass 68 impalas, they made the ugliest impalas back in the late 60's an early 70 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2008, 07:16 PM~10201150
> *they look better then those ugly ass 68 impalas, they made the ugliest impalas back in the late 60's an early 70 :biggrin:
> *


lol boiler u crazy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2008, 08:16 PM~10201150
> *they look better then those ugly ass 68 impalas, they made the ugliest impalas back in the late 60's an early 70 :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: still better then disposible g-bodys. :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 07:30 PM~10201272
> *lol boiler u crazy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 08:37 PM~10201320
> *:uh:  still better then disposible g-bodys.  :uh:
> *


you are so negative :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk lone star's cutty, word on street is only reason he selling is cause he fell in love, and gonna use $ to buy wedding ring. date not set yet,but to be catered by mcdonalds.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 06:17 PM~10200683
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 06:27 PM~10200780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need to change Jessi's water bottle to a wine bottle after this past saturday night.. :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 18 2008, 07:13 PM~10201137
> *IMMA GO I am buyin my ticket online  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 08:12 PM~10201557
> *and fk lone star's cutty, word on street is only reason he selling is cause he fell in love, and gonna use $ to buy wedding ring.  date not set yet,but to be catered by mcdonalds.
> *


 :uh: wat loneliness will do to a *****..............sounds to me like somebody jealous


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:0 








Paint that is goin on the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2008, 09:25 PM~10201676
> *:uh: wat loneliness will do to a *****..............sounds to me like somebody jealous
> *


be quiet *****, you the one thats the bride :roflmao:


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got hook up on single computer dsl modem? new, that can beat price of $70?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 08:30 PM~10201721
> *be quiet *****, you the one thats the bride    :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: gay.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 08:35 PM~10201773
> *anybody got hook up on single computer dsl modem? new, that can beat price of $70?
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 01:12 PM~10198251
> *lone, i'll give you $800 for da cutty
> *


for 800 u can rent it for 2 months.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 01:12 PM~10198251
> *lone, i'll give you $800 for da cutty
> *


for 800 u can rent it for 2 months.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2008, 07:08 PM~10201088
> *ain't like cuttys are worth a shyt.everybody on they momma got one  :uh:
> *


everybody might have one, but not like this..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 18 2008, 10:24 PM~10202208
> *everybody might have one, but not like this..
> *


check your PM


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 18 2008, 07:18 AM~10195713
> *its about 37 degres inside my car Tony :biggrin: i will probably come by tonight so we can check the one onthe Most wanted   if you want to convert it to 134 go get the reto kit but i think R12 cools better :thumbsup:
> *


But its harder to get since its been obsoleted form production


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

lost


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2008, 08:17 PM~10201598
> *need to change Jessi's water bottle to a wine bottle after this past saturday night.. :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

short work week.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

no


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2008, 09:28 PM~10202231
> *But its harder to get since its been obsoleted form production
> *


I got something that is the same shit for bout $8 a can and works the same.Sold to shops only . Its call Freeze 12 i have only found one place that sells it XL Auto Parts but they only sell to shops :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone buy the cutlass so i can move on to the next thing


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Mar 18 2008, 04:04 PM~10199038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be the Finest Cock ...transalted: El Gallo Mas Fino :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 18 2008, 11:28 PM~10202231
> *But its harder to get since its been obsoleted form production
> *


not in mexico


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 19 2008, 08:59 AM~10204303
> *Imma be headed out there at end of may off of I-10 and Barker Cypress area.
> That would be the Finest Cock ...transalted: El Gallo Mas Fino :biggrin:
> *




right around the corner from me. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 18 2008, 07:17 PM~10200683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I never did get an honorary member one....oh well its too late now :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 19 2008, 09:59 AM~10204303
> *Imma be headed out there at end of may off of I-10 and Barker Cypress area.
> That would be the Finest Cock ...transalted: El Gallo Mas Fino :biggrin:
> *


right down the street.... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 10:01 AM~10204319
> *right around the corner from me.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 18 2008, 05:51 PM~10200371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what that shit means..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 09:01 AM~10204319
> *right around the corner from me.  :0
> *


Actually down Barker to Clay then over to Greenhouse.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ROCKETS, ROCKETS, ROCKETS, ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


LOOSERS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Everyone was forgettin we live in Choke City. :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 19 2008, 08:09 AM~10204362
> *Everyone was forgettin we live in Choke City. :0
> *



I Agree. Thats why I only support the ASTROS when it comes to hometown teams. They might choke a little but hey they the best HOUSTON has to offer


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 19 2008, 09:04 AM~10204332
> *Actually down Barker to Clay then over to Greenhouse.
> *



Even closer... 

Im at the corner of Greenhouse and Clay.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 09:07 AM~10204347
> *ROCKETS, ROCKETS, ROCKETS, ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...




its LOSERS, :uh: 

Who was expecting to never lose again? get real.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 09:10 AM~10204372
> *I Agree. Thats why I only support the ASTROS when it comes to hometown teams. They might choke a little but hey they the best HOUSTON has to offer
> *



mas triste..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 09:10 AM~10204372
> *I Agree. Thats why I only support the ASTROS when it comes to hometown teams. They might choke a little but hey they the best HOUSTON has to offer
> *




how can you choke _a little_? makes no sense.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Mar 19 2008, 10:09 AM~10204362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 08:02 AM~10203809
> *short work week.
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Mar 19 2008, 09:12 AM~10204381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont even follow sports, so why would anyone listen to me?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 19 2008, 09:19 AM~10204428
> *Theres Houses there?:dunno:  Ok actually you turn right on Greenhouse and live in one of the communities down that way.
> I dont even follow sports, so why would anyone listen to me?
> *




Yup, Rolling Green and Cypress Meadows... Im in Cypress Meadows.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 09:20 AM~10204433
> *Yup, Rolling Green and Cypress Meadows... Im in Cypress Meadows.
> *


?? hmm never paid attention....all I know is the 3rd street I take a left...all the streets are either Wind or Sand and I think its like Windystone or Windstone or something...itsa actually the ol' ladies house...we gonna inhabit til we can move in closer to town.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 09:07 AM~10204347
> *ROCKETS, ROCKETS, ROCKETS, ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ...


you should spell check if you want to clown.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 09:13 AM~10204391
> *its LOSERS,  :uh:
> 
> Who was expecting to never lose again? get real.
> *


haters make the world go round.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 09:16 AM~10204406
> *how can you choke a little? makes no sense.
> *


:roflmao:

arent you in a talkative mood today.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2008, 09:18 AM~10204427
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 08:37 AM~10204528
> *haters make the world go round.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2008, 09:39 AM~10204548
> *:uh:
> *


LOL

oh im bout to send that to you. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 08:36 AM~10204522
> *you should spell check if you want to clown.
> *



LOOK AT YOUR SIG, THEN TRY TO CORRECT ME. SPEAK RIGHT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 10:37 AM~10204528
> *haters make the world go round.
> *


Houston has a big effect on the world then.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 08:39 AM~10204557
> *LOL
> 
> oh im bout to send that to you. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 09:38 AM~10204538
> *:roflmao:
> 
> arent you in a talkative mood today.
> *




Si :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

owned by drop em


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2008, 08:45 AM~10204613
> *owned by drop em
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 09:42 AM~10204581
> *LOOK AT YOUR SIG, THEN TRY TO CORRECT ME. SPEAK RIGHT
> *


speak???

you mean type right cause ive never spoken to you before.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 09:45 AM~10204607
> *Houston has a big effect on the world then.....
> *


LOL

whats up brian?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2008, 09:45 AM~10204609
> *
> *


cancel that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 09:45 AM~10204610
> *Si  :biggrin:
> *


smokin cigs like you big baller. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 10:47 AM~10204630
> *LOL
> 
> whats up brian?
> *


Poverty over here.... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 09:49 AM~10204639
> *smokin cigs like you big baller. LOL :biggrin:
> *




uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2008, 09:45 AM~10204613
> *owned by drop em
> *


oh yea he owned me big time. :tears: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10204643
> *uffin:
> *


is it laced? :cheesy: lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 09:45 AM~10204607
> *Houston has a big effect on the world then.....
> *



Yeah its like the butterfly effect, a hater hates in houston, it rains in Tokyo. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 09:50 AM~10204656
> *is it laced? :cheesy: lol
> *



Nah... Straight Dominican CS Tabbaco

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 19 2008, 11:08 AM~10204809
> *Yeah its like the butterfly effect, a hater hates in houston, it rains in Tokyo. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 11:08 AM~10204820
> *Nah... Straight Dominican CS Tabbaco
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


They make good beer too


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 10:15 AM~10204884
> *They make good beer too
> *



Ive never tasted Dominican Beer. :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 11:15 AM~10204884
> *They make good beer too
> *


yummy!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 11:21 AM~10204936
> *Ive never tasted Dominican Beer.  :dunno:
> *


very hard to fine here, but well worth looking for!!! Im gonna bring back a few cases from NYC next week :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 11:21 AM~10204936
> *Ive never tasted Dominican Beer.  :dunno:
> *


very hard to fine here, but well worth looking for!!! Im gonna bring back a few cases from NYC next week :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 10:30 AM~10205005
> *very hard to fine here, but well worth looking for!!! Im gonna bring back a few cases from NYC next week :cheesy:
> *




Does it have that piss water taste like all the other beers? :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 17 2008, 01:50 PM~10188619
> *Wuz up HOUSTON!
> 
> Well I have to give the ROCKET props. They are hot and probably will keep winning. They doing good. Mavericks aint doing to good, but its cool.
> ...


 typical houston hater one day gives props n other talks trash.... :twak: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 19 2008, 09:45 AM~10205131
> *typical houston hater one day gives props n other talks trash.... :twak:  :twak:
> *


josefina


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 19 2008, 09:45 AM~10205131
> *typical houston hater one day gives props n other talks trash.... :twak:  :twak:
> *


Im not a hater, I just told you not to get your hopes up. Just like homie LONE STAR said "CHOKE CITY"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 09:52 AM~10205181
> *Im not a hater, I just told you not to get your hopes up. Just like homie LONE STAR said "CHOKE CITY"
> *


well ur wack as mavericks have lost more games in the last week than we have all 08..................so suck that in, let ur tongue tickle it, then swallow bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2008, 09:57 AM~10205216
> *well ur wack as mavericks have lost more games in the last week than we have all 08..................so suck that in, let ur tongue tickle it, then swallow bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



TIME OF THE MONTH! I might be wack cause I like the Mavericks, oh well my preference. You the one that needs to suck it in, maybe next year it will happen 23.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Rockets play the HORNETS today they will lose again.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 11:01 AM~10205249
> *TIME OF THE MONTH!  I might be wack cause I like the Mavericks, oh well my preference. You the one that needs to suck it in, maybe next year it will happen 23.
> *


how many did the mavs get???????...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2008, 10:49 AM~10205157
> *josefina
> *


 u ready????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 19 2008, 10:08 AM~10205308
> *how many did the mavs get???????...
> *


Dont matter, they lost to the lakers last night, oh well the rockets will loose to the hornets tonight


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 10:01 AM~10205249
> *TIME OF THE MONTH!  I might be wack cause I like the Mavericks, oh well my preference. You the one that needs to suck it in, maybe next year it will happen 23.
> *


dont care wether it happens next year of the year after that...............we learn form the dumbasses down the road(dallas) yall tried wat 5 6 years in a row and still aint got shit but a big FAIL AGAIN.......LIKE UR DALLAS TEAM......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 19 2008, 10:08 AM~10205308
> *how many did the mavs get???????...
> *


 :0 ....................THEY GOT........UMMMMMMMM.............DAM........THEY AINT GOT SHIT......ATLEAST WE GOT 2 TITLES TO FALL BACK ON IN THE 90s DALLAS AINT GOT SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2008, 10:10 AM~10205323
> *dont care wether it happens next year of the year after that...............we learn form the dumbasses down the road(dallas) yall tried wat 5 6 years in a row and still aint got shit but a big FAIL AGAIN.......LIKE UR DALLAS TEAM......
> *


DALLAS TEAMS............................ MAVERICKS n COWBOYS #1


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 19 2008, 11:08 AM~10205308
> *how many did the mavs get???????...
> *


 i kno its not that many to count unless u counting their losses.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 11:12 AM~10205340
> *DALLAS TEAMS............................ MAVERICKS n COWBOYS #1
> *


if u so much into dallas why arent u in their topic then? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2008, 11:10 AM~10205323
> *dont care wether it happens next year of the year after that...............we learn form the dumbasses down the road(dallas) yall tried wat 5 6 years in a row and still aint got shit but a big FAIL AGAIN.......LIKE UR DALLAS TEAM......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 19 2008, 10:12 AM~10205340
> *DALLAS TEAMS............................ MAVERICKS n COWBOYS #1
> *


 :uh: :dunno: 1ST ONES TO LOSE MAYBE? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 


love it!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

wow


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 11:03 AM~10205706
> *agreed
> *


si.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2008, 01:05 PM~10205717
> *si.
> *


yup


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

small hands :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 11:10 AM~10205767
> *yup
> *


nope


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:20 PM~10205843
> *small hands :ugh:
> *




you love'em...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 01:22 PM~10205867
> *you love'em...
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:23 PM~10205881
> *:ugh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 01:24 PM~10205885
> *:biggrin:
> *


TMI!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:22 PM~10205867
> *you love'em...
> *


huh? :ugh: x10000000000000000000000

LMFAO!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

they do what they do....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:23 PM~10205881
> *:ugh:
> *


you still owe me a beer!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:27 PM~10205905
> *huh? :ugh: x10000000000000000000000
> 
> LMFAO!!!
> *




calmate loca, it wasnt that funny. 

huh? yeah.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:28 PM~10205912
> *you still owe me a beer!
> *




:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:28 PM~10205912
> *you still owe me a beer!
> *


when n where? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:27 PM~10205909
> *they do what they do....
> *


which is what?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:28 PM~10205919
> *calmate loca, it wasnt that funny.
> 
> huh? yeah.
> *


yea like im gonna listen to you. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:36 PM~10205988
> *which is what?
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:31 PM~10205936
> *:uh:
> *


what?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:37 PM~10205998
> *yea like im gonna listen to you. :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:31 PM~10205937
> *when n where? :cheesy:
> *


:dunno:

youre always busy. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:38 PM~10206011
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:43 PM~10206057
> *:loco:
> *




you already know.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:40 PM~10206037
> *:dunno:
> 
> youre always busy. :uh:
> *


Ill make time as long as you have the clear assjackers on! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:43 PM~10206062
> *Ill make time as long as you have the clear assjackers on! :cheesy:
> *



:0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:43 PM~10206059
> *you already know.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:43 PM~10206062
> *Ill make time as long as you have the clear assjackers on! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

fker i dont wear shit like that!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:55 PM~10206181
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> fker i dont wear shit like that!
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:55 PM~10206181
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> fker i dont wear shit like that!
> *


okay I wont mention it anymore........................................................  :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:56 PM~10206193
> *:scrutinize:
> *


you dont know what i wear when i go out either so hush.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:57 PM~10206201
> *okay I wont mention it anymore........................................................   :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:57 PM~10206204
> *you dont know what i wear when i go out either so hush.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:57 PM~10206204
> *you dont know what i wear when i go out either so hush.
> *


Breakfast Buffet this weekend??? :biggrin: Ill buy you ur beer


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:58 PM~10206211
> *:buttkick:
> *


buttkickin in heels......... YUMMY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:59 PM~10206225
> *Breakfast Buffet this weekend??? :biggrin: Ill buy you ur beer
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 02:08 PM~10206295
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: whats so funny??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 01:00 PM~10206242
> *buttkickin in heels......... YUMMY!!!! :cheesy:
> *


you can see all those clear heels at your breakfast buffet.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 02:09 PM~10206312
> *you can see all those clear heels at your breakfast buffet.
> *


you know you wanna go too!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:43 PM~10206062
> *Ill make time as long as you have the clear assjackers on! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 PICS???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 01:10 PM~10206324
> *you know you wanna go too!!!
> *


NO! hahahaha!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 19 2008, 01:17 PM~10206380
> *:0 PICS???
> *


dont listen to him....its all lies!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

vid?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:25 PM~10206448
> *dont listen to him....its all lies!!!!!!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:25 PM~10206448
> *dont listen to him....its all lies!!!!!!
> *


na uhhhhhh not from wat ive heard!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2008, 02:28 PM~10206470
> *vid?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 02:25 PM~10206448
> *dont listen to him....its all lies!!!!!!
> *


Okay................... Miss "I only go for the big screen TV's"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 01:48 PM~10206650
> *Okay................... Miss "I only go for the big screen TV's"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:47 PM~10206642
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup there my pale brotha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2008, 01:31 PM~10206499
> *na uhhhhhh not from wat ive heard!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:twak: shut your mouth noe!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 01:48 PM~10206650
> *Okay................... Miss "I only go for the big screen TV's"
> *


LOL

hey that night i was stuck cause i was not in my car. i had no choice but to go. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2008, 02:52 PM~10206677
> *sup there my pale brotha
> *


LLLGW, dvd's out soon  
















Lay it Low Latina's Gone Wild


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 12:56 PM~10206702
> *:twak: shut your mouth noe!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: hey hey hey watch how u pronounce my name there suga lips............................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 02:57 PM~10206715
> *LOL
> 
> hey that night i was stuck cause i was not in my car. i had no choice but to go. :biggrin:
> *


Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrree....................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:57 PM~10206720
> *LLLGW, dvd's out soon
> Lay it Low Latina's Gone Wild
> *


time to get rich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 01:57 PM~10206720
> *LLLGW, dvd's out soon
> Lay it Low Latina's Gone Wild
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2008, 01:58 PM~10206725
> *:biggrin: hey hey hey watch how u pronounce my name there suga lips............................
> *


oh really....and whatcha THINK you gonna do bout it?!?!? :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

bien chingona... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 01:58 PM~10206727
> *Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrree....................
> *


its all true. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 02:13 PM~10206850
> *bien chingona...  :0  :cheesy:
> *


you should know that by now. :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 12:57 PM~10206720
> *LLLGW, dvd's out soon
> Lay it Low Latina's Gone Wild
> *


can i reserve one?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 02:18 PM~10206902
> *you should know that by now. :nicoderm:
> *



I do... hno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 02:20 PM~10206911
> *I do...  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 02:20 PM~10206911
> *I do...  hno:
> *


  

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2008, 02:24 PM~10206945
> *:0
> *




:biggrin: 


You have issue 3 ready to go? :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 02:28 PM~10206991
> *:biggrin:
> You have issue 3 ready to go?  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:12 PM~10206839
> *oh really....and whatcha THINK you gonna do bout it?!?!? :tongue:
> *


im a post them pics of u in them clear heels u tx me.................. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2008, 02:30 PM~10207028
> *:biggrin:
> *




Dont be skurred... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2008, 02:36 PM~10207074
> *im a post them pics of u in them clear heels u tx me.................. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


dayum mentiroso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 01:43 PM~10207149
> *dayum mentiroso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


na uhhhhhhhhh tu eres mentirosa!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 02:40 PM~10207122
> *Dont be skurred...  :biggrin:
> *


you dont be skurred


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2008, 02:49 PM~10207221
> *you dont be skurred
> *




Its only thousands of dollars, whats that to a baller like you?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 19 2008, 08:00 AM~10204311
> *not in mexico
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2008, 02:48 PM~10207198
> *na uhhhhhhhhh tu eres mentirosa!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: 

imma good girl. i dont do that. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

have 3 tickets for fergie at rodeo 2nite.. text me offers.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2008, 02:08 PM~10207381
> *:roflmao:  :nono:
> 
> imma good girl. i dont do that. :angel:
> *


 :uh: funniest shit ive heard u say all day!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2008, 03:18 PM~10207434
> *have 3 tickets for fergie at rodeo 2nite..    text me offers.
> *


*sold! *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2008, 03:23 PM~10207470
> *:uh: funniest shit ive heard u say all day!!!!!
> *


fker!!!

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Mar 19 2008, 07:59 AM~10204303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do em when i can,lol. it took me like a year before i actually started to make one for Goofy :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 19 2008, 03:48 PM~10208032
> *Do it!!!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> I do em when i can,lol. it took me like a year before i actually started to make one for Goofy :roflmao:
> *


wut up brother...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 19 2008, 03:58 PM~10208134
> *wut up brother...
> *


 Chllin At home Wit a headache........WEAK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Vinyl Rewind on Myspace page. Check out our #1 Fan!

http://www.myspace.com/vinylrewindwwwthebeat713com


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 19 2008, 06:42 PM~10209049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: getting sucked up while making tea :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

i need a decent cd playa 2night!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 19 2008, 07:29 PM~10209476
> *i need a decent cd playa 2night!!
> *


sic got a new one.. go take it from his car.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2008, 08:47 PM~10209655
> *sic got a new one..  go take it from his car.
> *


 :uh: 
:biggrin: 
got me thinking now..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 19 2008, 09:04 PM~10209858
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> got me thinking now..
> *


Got one, 30 bucks.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:08 PM~10209902
> *Got one, 30 bucks.
> *


can i get it 2night? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 19 2008, 09:10 PM~10209924
> *can i get it 2night? :cheesy:
> *


pm'ing my #


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 19 2008, 07:10 PM~10209924
> *can i get it 2night? :cheesy:
> *


i can see ur excitement bout rollin wit sum tunes tonight homie  
thats a good feeling :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

got this one 50 bucks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 19 2008, 09:13 PM~10209954
> *i can see ur excitement bout rollin wit sum tunes tonight homie
> thats a good feeling :biggrin:
> *


SOLD


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Wasup boiler! Jus finished workin on some of the fenders from that front clip. ThANKS AGAIN HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Mar 19 2008, 07:15 PM~10209976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 latin Stays on his hustle  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i aint hurting


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 19 2008, 07:20 PM~10210020
> *i aint hurting
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2008, 06:47 PM~10209655
> *sic got a new one..  go take it from his car.
> *


shit i take that bitch out every night..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2008, 10:33 AM~10196895
> *anybody needs leafing and striping..
> im a start doing this shit more.. full cars start at 300...
> included material.. 12k white gold leaf.. 23k gold...
> ...


 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2008, 09:32 PM~10210138
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 19 2008, 07:46 PM~10210280
> *:uh:
> *


sup hot ass!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:
mr. whut it dew?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do los


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wassup


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

lost


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Now you've been found!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

amen


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Once was blind, but now I see!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 10:29 PM~10210719
> *lost
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY APRIL 6TH 
11AM- 6PM

ALEXANDER DEUSSEN PARK
NORTH LAKE HOUSTON [email protected] BELTWAY 8
HOUSTON,TX
******CASH PRIZES FOR CAR HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS******
PLAQUES FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND LOWRIDER BIKE/TRIKE

EVERYONE WELCOMED!!!
FOR MORE INFO PM HLC BOARD MEMBERS LORD GOOFY,SLO OR DUAL HEX*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:51 PM~10210907
> *:uh:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2008, 08:32 PM~10210138
> *:0
> *


prices getting steep huh? i can't afford you no more. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2008, 10:54 PM~10210944
> *prices getting steep huh?  i can't afford you no more.  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

You mean he's not doing it for free anymore??? :angry: I'm broke!!! :thumbsdown: .... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2008, 09:54 PM~10210944
> *prices getting steep huh?  i can't afford you no more.  :angry:
> *


i thought u were a balla


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 19 2008, 10:54 PM~10210938
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10210020
> *i aint hurting
> *


us p0 f0lks got to sell it all :tears:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10210973
> *i thought u were a balla
> *


Cus I make jewelry, does that make me rich :dunno: :dunno: :no: lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:58 PM~10210983
> *
> *


 :uh: I CALLED YOU THE OTHER DAY. LATIN JR. KEEPING YOU BUSY THESE DAYS?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:59 PM~10210988
> *us p0 f0lks got to sell it all  :tears:
> *


might sell it after all :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:59 PM~10210988
> *us p0 f0lks got to sell it all  :tears:
> *


 I feel you. I gotta sell the 64.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2008, 10:00 PM~10211001
> *Cus I make jewelry, does that make me rich :dunno:  :dunno:  :no:      lol
> *


only if your on street flava commercials :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:59 PM~10210988
> *us p0 f0lks got to sell it all  :tears:
> *


 nomas no digas las nalgas Ha haha


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2008, 10:02 PM~10211028
> *nomas no digas las nalgas Ha haha
> *


i hope he doesnt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2008, 11:01 PM~10211015
> *I feel you. I gotta sell the 64.
> *


i'm not broke, just spring cleaning :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 11:01 PM~10211008
> *:uh: I CALLED YOU THE OTHER DAY. LATIN JR. KEEPING YOU BUSY THESE DAYS?
> *


at the time i was shopping with my other boy at toys r us. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2008, 11:02 PM~10211028
> *nomas no digas las nalgas Ha haha
> *


son gratis para ti sweetcheekz :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 11:05 PM~10211055
> *at the time i was shopping with my other boy at toys r us.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: I SAW JEFFERY AT THE ZOO LATER THAT DAY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:06 PM~10211061
> *son gratis para ti sweetcheekz  :happysad:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 11:06 PM~10211065
> *:cheesy: I SAW JEFFERY AT THE ZOO LATER THAT DAY.......... :biggrin:
> *


black folk or giraffe?? :dunno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SPEAKING OF PO FOLKS IM HAVING A GARAGE SALE FRI/SAT 
PLENTY LIL BOYS CLOTHES..NIKE,POLO,JORDAN...SAME FOR MEN CLOTHES ,OLD DAY BED, ENTERTAINMENT CENTER...OTHER BULL SHIT I DONT NEED ..PM ME FOR ADDRESS...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 11:08 PM~10211091
> *black folk or giraffe??  :dunno:
> *


BLACK FOLK THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SLIM BEHIND THAT FENCE....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BUT IF WAS THE GIRAFFE............


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:08 PM~10211091
> *black folk or giraffe??  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** YOU CRAZY...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 11:09 PM~10211109
> *BLACK FOLK THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SLIM BEHIND THAT FENCE....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BUT IF WAS THE GIRAFFE............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 09:09 PM~10211109
> *BLACK FOLK THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SLIM BEHIND THAT FENCE....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BUT IF WAS THE GIRAFFE............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 11:09 PM~10211109
> *BLACK FOLK THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SLIM BEHIND THAT FENCE....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BUT IF WAS THE GIRAFFE............
> *


7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Lord Goofy, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, Los's64, Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC, TRUE EMINENCE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 19 2008, 09:13 PM~10209954
> *i can see ur excitement bout rollin wit sum tunes tonight homie
> thats a good feeling :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 19 2008, 10:09 PM~10211105
> *SPEAKING OF PO FOLKS IM HAVING A GARAGE SALE FRI/SAT
> PLENTY LIL BOYS CLOTHES..NIKE,POLO,JORDAN...SAME FOR MEN CLOTHES ,OLD DAY BED, ENTERTAINMENT CENTER...OTHER BULL SHIT I DONT NEED ..PM ME FOR ADDRESS...
> *


All you gonna get are messican ladies wanting to buy them J's for like $.75


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 19 2008, 11:09 PM~10211105
> *SPEAKING OF PO FOLKS IM HAVING A GARAGE SALE FRI/SAT
> PLENTY LIL BOYS CLOTHES..NIKE,POLO,JORDAN...SAME FOR MEN CLOTHES ,OLD DAY BED, ENTERTAINMENT CENTER...OTHER BULL SHIT I DONT NEED ..PM ME FOR ADDRESS...
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 11:10 PM~10211119
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 19 2008, 11:11 PM~10211128
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2008, 11:12 PM~10211136
> *All you gonna get are messican ladies wanting to buy them J's for like $.75
> *


no shit, we had one before the winter came. mexican lady asked how much for a polo shirt. i said 3 bucks, she said "pero somos de la misma raza, cuanto por mi?" djlatin ----> :uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I've had some run-ins with a few too. i had stuff brand new in box, they didnt wanna pay but $.50 for it. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 11:09 PM~10211109
> *BLACK FOLK THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SLIM BEHIND THAT FENCE....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BUT IF WAS THE GIRAFFE............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2008, 09:12 PM~10211136
> *All you gonna get are messican ladies wanting to buy them J's for like $.75
> *


 :biggrin: ...hell naw you know i be having gargage sales every other month..lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 09:13 PM~10211145
> *WHAT UP HOMIE?
> *


wuts up...were ya been bro..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 19 2008, 11:19 PM~10211183
> *:biggrin: ...hell naw you know i be having gargage sales every other month..lol
> *


i got some star wars shit, what you got for trades other than DEEEEEZ NUTZZZZ in devious68's mouth?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10211207
> *i got some star wars shit, what you got for trades other than DEEEEEZ NUTZZZZ in devious68's mouth?
> *


a astros hat..or i tortilla roller.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:20 PM~10211207
> *i got some star wars shit, what you got for trades other than DEEEEEZ NUTZZZZ in devious68's mouth?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 19 2008, 11:22 PM~10211228
> *a  astros hat..or i tortilla roller.. :biggrin:
> *


SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 09:23 PM~10211239
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


u want it wrapped in foil or newspaper??? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 19 2008, 11:19 PM~10211196
> *wuts up...were ya been bro..
> *


NOTHING MUCH BRO CHILLIN


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 19 2008, 10:19 PM~10211183
> *:biggrin: ...hell naw you know i be having gargage sales every other month..lol
> *


So you saying you've never got one before?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 19 2008, 11:24 PM~10211246
> *u want it wrapped in foil or newspaper???  :biggrin:
> *


tamale husk. i'm going to sleep.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 11:17 PM~10211172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2008, 09:26 PM~10211257
> *So you saying you've never got one before?
> *


 One or two try to bargain me down but i tell them to go down the street to 99 cent store for specials..but then that might be kind steep for them.. :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up los, u sell the 4 yet


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2008, 10:39 PM~10211358
> *what up los, u sell the 4 yet
> *


yup yup he sold it me :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10210973
> *i thought u were a balla
> *


naw not even close. :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2008, 10:40 PM~10211368
> *naw      not even close.      :angry:
> *


I know you work your butt off to get that GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2008, 10:39 PM~10211358
> *what up los, u sell the 4 yet
> *


 Shit naw. Too many po' folk wanting to trade G-bodies for it. :uh: I had one guy call me from NY today. He asked to put up pics of my interior and other stuff and he said he wants to fly down here and check it out. Who knows he might come down or he might just be a flake.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2008, 09:44 PM~10211396
> *Shit naw. Too many po' folk wanting to trade G-bodies for it. :uh:  I had one guy call me from NY today. He asked to put up pics of my interior and other stuff and he said he wants to fly down here and check it out. Who knows he might come down or he might just be a flake.
> *


u never know. all the cars i sold on here the buyers were descreet, 2 of them werent even layitlow members so u never know who has money out there.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

We didnt even talk about money. I guess once he sees the pics and comes down then I guess we can talk about it. I should probably tell him before. I'd hate for him to waste a trip for nothing.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 19 2008, 11:59 PM~10211546
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 10:05 PM~10211623
> *:0
> *


whats up ?? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 20 2008, 12:07 AM~10211642
> *whats up ??  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 10:11 PM~10211679
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 10:11 PM~10211679
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 20 2008, 12:13 AM~10211703
> *:uh:
> *


 :yessad: :werd: :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 10:17 PM~10211761
> *:yessad:  :werd:  :loco:
> *


 :|


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 20 2008, 12:20 AM~10211788
> *:|
> *


 THE REBIRTH IS COMING...............


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 10:09 PM~10211109
> *BLACK FOLK THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN SLIM BEHIND THAT FENCE....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> BUT IF WAS THE GIRAFFE............
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:13 PM~10211149
> *no shit, we had one before the winter came.  mexican lady asked how much for a polo shirt.  i said 3 bucks, she said "pero somos de la misma raza, cuanto por mi?"  djlatin ---->  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

my friday today. :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 tickets avail for brookes and dunn.. (will only sell in pairs) pm or text me offers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 07:26 AM~10213416
> *my friday today. :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TGITh :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 08:30 AM~10213672
> *4 tickets avail for brookes and dunn.. (will only sell in pairs) pm or text me offers.
> *


nevermind.. sold!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Thursday for me, I dont work tomorrow... :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 19 2008, 11:48 PM~10211436
> *We didnt even talk about  money. I guess once he sees the pics and comes down then I guess we can talk about it. I should probably tell him before. I'd hate for him to waste a trip for nothing.
> *


Alot of the cars in NYC are junk... Alot of the lows Ive seen up there were from someplace other than NY..... Theres alot of money up there too so you never know


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 20 2008, 08:43 AM~10213754
> *Alot of the cars in NYC are junk... Alot of the lows Ive seen up there were from someplace other than NY..... Theres alot of money up there too so you never know
> *


All those northern states that get snow and the roads get salted, have alot of rusted out vehicles. I saw quite a few in Chicago when I went. One would hope a low from the south that ends up there wouldnt face the same fate, but if it gets driven, I doubt it'll be driven in the snow.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:wow: CLEAR HEELS :wow:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ugh! im tired!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 19 2008, 10:42 PM~10211948
> *THE REBIRTH IS COMING...............
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 20 2008, 08:42 AM~10214150
> *  :wow: CLEAR HEELS :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


  ....love shyla stylez


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

RIP to Dhylan Murcia of the Pneumatik Crew. Always seemed happy whenever I saw him....may he be at peace and in a better place. :tears: :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 08:22 AM~10213400
> *:roflmao:
> *


 GOOD JOKE HUH?............ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 20 2008, 10:47 AM~10214177
> *:0
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 07:26 AM~10213416
> *my friday today. :cheesy:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

now im full and tired.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 09:46 AM~10214173
> *ugh! im tired!
> *


workin them heelz must be exausting


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 12:19 PM~10215092
> *workin them heelz must be exausting
> *


 :angry: :twak: 

NO! i wasnt able to get much sleep last night. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 12:20 PM~10215102
> *:angry:  :twak:
> 
> NO! i wasnt able to get much sleep last night. :uh:
> *



mas triste


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 12:20 PM~10215102
> *:angry:  :twak:
> 
> NO! i wasnt able to get much sleep last night. :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2008, 12:24 PM~10215130
> *mas triste
> *


hush your mouth.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 12:26 PM~10215140
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 12:29 PM~10215163
> *hush your mouth.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 12:29 PM~10215169
> *:uh:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry10215177


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 12:29 PM~10215163
> *clear heels mafia 4 vida    so  hush your mouth.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2008, 12:31 PM~10215185
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 12:32 PM~10215186
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry10215177
> :biggrin:
> *


BASTARD! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 12:35 PM~10215209
> *:uh:
> *


idiot!!! LOL


i need a beer.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 12:19 PM~10215092
> *workin them heelz must be exausting
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 20 2008, 01:18 PM~10215447
> *:roflmao:
> *


DAYUM YOU! :angry: 


LOL


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 01:26 PM~10215496
> *DAYUM YOU! :angry:
> LOL
> *


I think I deserve a spanking!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 20 2008, 09:48 AM~10214508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP to the homie DHYLAN...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wow...he passed so close to his next birthday. so sad. my condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 20 2008, 09:48 AM~10214508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. To My Homie :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 12:05 PM~10214973
> *now im full and tired.
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 12:32 PM~10215186
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry10215177
> :biggrin:
> *


wah ha hA HA, flawless seller rating :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 20 2008, 02:02 PM~10215784
> *I think I deserve a spanking!
> *


hey, theres only room for one creepy pervert stalker here! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 20 2008, 12:45 PM~10215277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why you tell me? why don't you tell your BABE :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 20 2008, 02:38 PM~10216009
> *:0  :wow:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 20 2008, 02:40 PM~10216024
> *hey, theres only room for one creepy pervert stalker here! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 20 2008, 02:02 PM~10215784
> *I think I deserve a spanking!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 02:40 PM~10216028
> *why you tell me?  why don't you tell your BABE  :uh:
> *


ok i will tell him. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 02:46 PM~10216060
> *ok i will tell him. :uh:
> *


you gonna go thirsty :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 02:46 PM~10216062
> *you gonna go thirsty  :roflmao:
> *


thats what you think.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 03:48 PM~10216071
> *thats what you think.
> *


Mmmmmmmmmmmm.............. beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 02:48 PM~10216071
> *thats what you think.
> *


olive garden?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 02:48 PM~10216071
> *thats what you think.
> *



Dile... "Bajese a tomar agua cabron!"



:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 20 2008, 02:52 PM~10216089
> *Mmmmmmmmmmmm.............. beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10216100
> *olive garden?
> *


if thats where i wanna go then yes.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10216101
> *Dile... "Bajese a tomar agua cabron!"
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 02:57 PM~10216134
> *if thats where i wanna go then yes.
> *


kinda steep.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 03:11 PM~10216238
> *kinda steep.
> *


im high class like that. :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 03:25 PM~10216329
> *im high class like that.  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


oh yeah "dizstarzgotclass" :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 04:05 PM~10216526
> *oh yeah "dizstarzgotclass"  :uh:
> *


lmao! shut the fk up!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 03:05 PM~10216526
> *oh yeah "dizstarzgotclass"  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 20 2008, 04:12 PM~10216564
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


punk! LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 03:20 PM~10216616
> *punk! LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2008, 04:20 PM~10216616
> *punk! LOL
> *


member you tried to holla @ me back in aol 6.0 days. convo went like this


dizstarsgotclass: sup, damn you sexy..
a3wheelnpimp: and ?
disstarsgotclass: i'll let you hit
a3wheelnpimp: no thanks


least thats way i recall it


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2008, 03:43 PM~10216739
> *member you tried to holla @ me back in aol 6.0 days.  convo went like this
> dizstarsgotclass: sup, damn you sexy..
> a3wheelnpimp: and ?
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64+Mar 19 2008, 09:12 PM~10211136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 20 2008, 06:35 PM~10217081
> *:0
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 20 2008, 05:30 PM~10217027
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I know los Vatos Locos!! hnmmmm MAYBE i go check that out for a mere $5


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

on da grind, overtime 6am-12n


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SO THE ROCKETS ARE IN A LOSING STREAK NOW, HAHAHAHAHAHA 2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 05:20 AM~10220781
> *SO THE ROCKETS ARE IN A LOOSING STREAK NOW, HAHAHAHAHAHA 2
> *



losing


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 21 2008, 01:06 AM~10220008
> *Hey I know los Vatos Locos!!  hnmmmm  MAYBE i go check that out for a mere $5
> *


Yeah I went last time. They played with my bro last time as they will both be at this show as well. I might be out there also 

:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

HUH?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

IS IT SUNDAY YET :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 07:42 AM~10221314
> *IS IT SUNDAY YET :angry:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 07:50 AM~10221367
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 07:50 AM~10221367
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


ponte a trabajar wey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 07:58 AM~10221412
> *ponte a trabajar wey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie? you going?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 07:58 AM~10221412
> *ponte a trabajar wey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

HOW'S THE WEATHER GON BE ? :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 21 2008, 08:29 AM~10221529
> *HOW'S THE WEATHER GON BE ? :dunno:
> *


supposed to be cloudy


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 10:32 AM~10221545
> *supposed to be cloudy
> *


COLD ? hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 21 2008, 08:33 AM~10221552
> *COLD ? hno:
> *


dont know i think cloudy. no rain. but you know Houston's weather. Its fucktup all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 09:32 AM~10221545
> *supposed to be cloudy
> *


i predict thunder 


:guns:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 08:36 AM~10221567
> *i predict thunder
> :guns:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 08:18 AM~10221487
> *whats up homie? you going?
> *


yea ima hit it up...........sup wit u??u taking da linc out there?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2008, 08:20 AM~10221493
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 10:35 AM~10221561
> *dont know i think cloudy. no rain. but you know Houston's weather. Its fucktup all the time. :biggrin:
> *


FOR REAL :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 07:58 AM~10221412
> *ponte a trabajar wey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no chingues :biggrin: , my first wknd off in like month


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 08:55 AM~10221683
> *no chingues :biggrin: , my first wknd off in like month
> *


saw you last saturday i guess going Home from work on 45. i told my homie thats a hustla saturday evening bot 6.pm still on the cut. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 08:42 AM~10221597
> *:roflmao:
> *


the cutty is finally working again  , NO MORE GEL CELLS BATTERIES, AND NO MORE CHINAS MOTORS 4 ME :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 08:57 AM~10221702
> *saw you last saturday i guess going Home from work on 45. i told my homie thats a hustla saturday evening bot 6.pm still on the cut. :biggrin:
> *


WHO'S CANDY RED LINCONL? THAT BITCH IS BAD


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 08:46 AM~10221627
> *yea ima hit it up...........sup wit u??u taking da linc out there?
> *


foo shoo. most likly still with out a hood. i hope it doest rain i my alternator got fuck up again because of water :angry: but it was under warranty :biggrin: so its ready to roll.every time it rains have to dry plugs and wires. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 09:00 AM~10221723
> *WHO'S CANDY RED LINCONL? THAT BITCH IS BAD
> *


my homie's keke a club member from this side. soon to be lifted and sitting on 14"s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale 

1" parker check valve

3/8" parker faucet

3/8" parker slowdown (knob style)

and bunch of other smaller parker faucets..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 08:58 AM~10221708
> *the cutty is finally working again  , NO MORE GEL CELLS BATTERIES, AND NO MORE CHINAS MOTORS 4 ME :angry:
> *


you always put i down. much respect to you homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 09:02 AM~10221747
> *for sale
> 
> 1"  parker check valve
> ...


pics,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 10:03 AM~10221754
> *pics,
> *


when i get back to crib..or PM me your # and i'll text you a pic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 09:02 AM~10221738
> *my homie's keke a club member from this side. soon to be lifted and sitting on 14"s
> *


yeah, i saw the LOCOS signature on the back window  , it look good with those rims, but yeah it would b better with some SPOKES AND JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 10:06 AM~10221775
> *yeah, i saw the LOCOS signature on the back window  , it look good with those rims, but yeah it would b better with some SPOKES AND JUICE :biggrin:
> *




que que?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 09:03 AM~10221751
> *you always put i down. much respect to you homie.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


same to u homie, i see u everywhere cruising, even without tha hood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 09:02 AM~10221747
> *for sale
> 
> 1"  parker check valve
> ...


they aint chrome


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2008, 10:08 AM~10221799
> *they aint chrome
> *


 :uh: then don't buy em, and stfu MrImmaSucka4love actin ass


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2008, 09:08 AM~10221791
> *que que?
> *


still have a small spokes and juice sticker on my suv :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 08:55 AM~10221683
> *no chingues :biggrin: , my first wknd off in like month
> *


mayne hardworking man!!!!!!!!!!!!the bank told u to take some days off hu cuz u were making too much money for the bank to hold hu??? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 09:10 AM~10221807
> *:uh:  then don't buy em, and stfu    MrImmaSucka4love  actin ass
> *


mr imma what?? :roflmao: :roflmao: , what's up with that lonsta? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 10:11 AM~10221819
> *mr imma what?? :roflmao:  :roflmao: , what's up with that lonsta? :biggrin:
> *


u aint hear? man sellin cutty to buy a ring.. way i hear it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 09:00 AM~10221724
> *foo shoo. most likly still with out a hood. i hope it doest rain i my alternator got fuck up again because of water :angry: but it was under warranty :biggrin: so its ready to roll.every time it rains have to dry plugs and wires. :angry:
> *


fuck it just get one of choches big as shirts to cover up the engine and itll be aight :0 :biggrin: .............ur homie ever find anything out about that a/c comp???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp just made cuz i sweet talk his baby mama into paying my cable bill


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 09:10 AM~10221808
> *still have a small spokes and juice sticker on my suv :biggrin:
> *


x2..its still on da back window of da ragalac


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:11 AM~10221816
> *mayne hardworking man!!!!!!!!!!!!the bank told u to take some days off hu cuz u were making too much money for the bank to hold hu??? :biggrin:
> *


shit i wish :uh: , mothe fuckihffbjhfbfj IRS KICKIN MY ASS :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 09:06 AM~10221775
> *yeah, i saw the LOCOS signature on the back window  , it look good with those rims, but yeah it would b better with some SPOKES AND JUICE :biggrin:
> *


thats the only way to do it :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:12 AM~10221826
> *fuck it just get one of choches big as shirts to cover up the engine and itll be aight :0  :biggrin: .............ur homie ever find anything out about that a/c comp???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2008, 09:13 AM~10221832
> *big pimp just made cuz i sweet talk his baby mama into paying my cable bill
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 09:13 AM~10221839
> *shit i wish :uh: , mothe fuckihffbjhfbfj IRS KICKIN MY ASS :angry:  :angry:
> *


i got ya dont worry bout it just depostit ur money in my bank account and theyll never know


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 09:08 AM~10221797
> *same to u homie, i see u everywhere cruising, even without tha hood
> *


yep its taking a while but the homie pistolero puts it down.all the time its going to come up clean i m sure


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:12 AM~10221826
> *fuck it just get one of choches big as shirts to cover up the engine and itll be aight :0  :biggrin: .............ur homie ever find anything out about that a/c comp???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:12 AM~10221826
> *fuck it just get one of choches big as shirts to cover up the engine and itll be aight :0  :biggrin: .............ur homie ever find anything out about that a/c comp???
> *


he cant do compressors sorry :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2008, 10:13 AM~10221832
> *big pimp just made cuz i sweet talk his baby mama into paying my cable bill
> *


you one kissed her on lips, not me, so she YOURS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:17 AM~10221871
> *i got ya dont worry bout it just depostit ur money in my bank account and theyll never know
> *


SHIT, good idea, :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 10:13 AM~10221835
> *x2..its still on da back window of da ragalac
> *



x3 on the Focus SS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 09:20 AM~10221895
> *he cant do compressors sorry :angry:
> *


koo no prob


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 09:20 AM~10221898
> *you one kissed her on lips, not me, so she YOURS
> *


mayne ol puckering up ass *****


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 09:20 AM~10221895
> *he cant do compressors sorry :angry:
> *


yeah , chochie is like the telephone flea market in one house location, except compressors :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 09:24 AM~10221938
> *yeah , chochie is like the telephone flea market in one house location, except compressors :biggrin:
> *


lol este wey...................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:23 AM~10221929
> *koo no prob
> *


whats the lowest price you found it for.? Try Kazuma Auto parts they china but good prices on sum parts. The only deal with shops . they in stafford. 281 498 0358


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 09:27 AM~10221959
> *whats the lowest price you found it for.? Try Kazuma Auto parts they china but good prices on sum parts. The only deal with shops . they in stafford. 281 498 0358
> *


koo ill try thanks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2008, 09:24 AM~10221938
> *yeah , chochie is like the telephone flea market in one house location, except compressors :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: esperate he just got a computer he is going to star his own website for his bussines anything from car parts to truchha videos.oh and scrap metal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 09:30 AM~10221985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: esperate he just got a computer he is going to star his own website for his bussines anything from car parts to truchha videos.oh and scrap metal :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: somebody stop that ***** b4 he turns his house into a junkyard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..reminds me.. used HP pavilion computer for sale.. needs new power supply.. pentium III, preloaded with p0rn. $10 or best offer


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 09:32 AM~10222003
> *oh..reminds me.. used HP pavilion computer for sale.. needs new power supply..    pentium III, preloaded with p0rn.    $10 or best offer
> *


think u need tho boost the price up a lil b it cuz that shit worth more than the comp.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 10:34 AM~10222019
> *think u need tho boost the price up a lil b it cuz that shit worth more than the comp.
> *


hmmm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sentimental value?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2008, 10:39 AM~10222069
> *sentimental value?
> *


 that computer scored me so many high skoo brawds,back when i was 30-32.. :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 09:32 AM~10222001
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: somebody stop that ***** b4 he turns his house into a junkyard!!!!!!!!
> *


no thats my homie. he helped me out a lot. he always makes it happend. but tha man is a hustler. always on top of the bussines :biggrin: Much props to big Chocheerios. He is cool as fuck


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if all it needs is power supply ill give u 10 for it...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Sixfoss where u gonna be @ tonite?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2008, 11:26 AM~10222469
> *if all it needs is power supply ill give u 10 for it...
> *


+50 for the preloaded porn and another $40 for sentimental value


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 10:49 AM~10222681
> *+50 for the preloaded porn and another $40 for sentimental value
> *


wat bout shippin??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 11:50 AM~10222687
> *wat bout shippin??
> *


free local pickup


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 10:54 AM~10222706
> *free local pickup
> *


cant beat that :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 12:55 PM~10222716
> *cant beat that :0
> *


NOT EVEN WITH A STICK :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 10:49 AM~10222681
> *+50 for the preloaded porn and another $40 for sentimental value
> *


ill throw in another 25 if your main gal delivers it


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2008, 11:44 AM~10222633
> *Sixfoss where u gonna be @ tonite?
> *





Coaches first then downtown somwhere... probably the usual spot, unless we get into something else while at Coaches...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2008, 12:19 PM~10222985
> *Coaches first then downtown somwhere... probably the usual spot, unless we get into something else while at Coaches...
> *


yeah ill be at the spot sometime after 2am....lol!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2008, 12:19 PM~10222985
> *Coaches first then downtown somwhere... probably the usual spot, unless we get into something else while at Coaches...
> *


if you go to the usual spot...we will buy a bottle....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2008, 12:30 PM~10223033
> *if you go to the usual spot...we will buy a bottle....
> *



AWREADY!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 21 2008, 12:33 PM~10223066
> *AWREADY!
> *


si


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2008, 11:30 AM~10223033
> *if you go to the usual spot...we will buy a bottle....
> *


mayne hol up wheres the USUAL spot at??????? lol :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 01:39 PM~10223554
> *mayne hol up wheres the USUAL spot at??????? lol :biggrin:
> *


XO Bar and Lounge


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2008, 12:48 PM~10223614
> *XO Bar and Lounge
> *


yeap das da spot alright............but ima hit it up saturday night tho


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2008, 01:54 PM~10223646
> *yeap das da spot alright............but ima hit it up saturday night tho
> *


yep ill be there sat nite....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2008, 12:48 PM~10223614
> *XO Bar and Lounge
> *



thats it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 21 2008, 12:15 PM~10222950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


club hoppin ******..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 09:42 AM~10221314
> *IS IT SUNDAY YET :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 2 days and counting!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 20 2008, 06:35 PM~10217859
> *:banghead:
> *


Why so angry?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TIME MOVE FROM THE BIKE SCENE TO THE CAR SCENE. HERE IS A PIC OF MY WHEELS. LOLO HITTIN THE STREET THIS SUMMER


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 04:58 PM~10224765
> *TIME MOVE FROM THE BIKE SCENE TO THE CAR SCENE. HERE IS A PIC OF MY WHEELS. LOLO HITTIN THE STREET THIS SUMMER
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

available

6 parker faucets (4 new 2 used) mv420s
1 parker faucet mv400s
2 parker brass slowdowns mv400b
1 parker steel slowdown n800s 
1 1" parker check valve c1600s
1 parker faucet mv800s


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 21 2008, 02:50 PM~10224323
> *:biggrin: 2 days and counting!!
> *


fajita to feed the locos $ 100 charcol$ 8.99 Drinks $ 15. Gas from sugarland to Baytown $ 40. Supplies to clean the lowlow $25. A SUNDAY FULL OF HOMIES AND LOWRIDERS PRICELESS :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 05:04 PM~10224795
> *fajita to feed the locos $ 100 charcol$ 8.99 Drinks $ 15. Gas from sugarland to Baytown $ 40. Supplies to clean the lowlow $25. A SUNDAY FULL OF HOMIES AND LOWRIDERS PRICELESS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 05:04 PM~10224795
> *fajita to feed the locos $ 100 charcol$ 8.99 Drinks $ 15. Gas from sugarland to Baytown $ 40. Supplies to clean the lowlow $25. A SUNDAY FULL OF HOMIES AND LOWRIDERS PRICELESS :biggrin:
> *


thats $188.99 fk that. i'd stay home.


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

wut up,,,,,j.dogg n this b itch


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

mean i went home today and found that my project hopper was gone :angry: someone stold it . Here is a pic if any one sees it call me 832 455 5414. they stold it today between 7.30 am to 3.00 pm thanks yo


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 06:42 PM~10225290
> *mean i went home today and found that my project hopper was gone :angry: someone stold it . Here is a pic if any one sees it call me 832 455 5414. they stold it today between 7.30 am to 3.00 pm thanks yo
> 
> 
> ...


What part of town are you in?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 20 2008, 05:29 PM~10217017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


going down in a lil while come check out my bros band and few others, moatly punk show.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 11:50 AM~10222164
> *no thats my homie. he helped me out a lot. he always makes it happend. but tha man is a hustler. always on top of the bussines :biggrin: Much props to big Chocheerios. He is cool as fuck
> *


X2 DAS MY *****.....HIS MOTTO.......*IF U WANT IT I GOT IT..IF I AINT GOT IT IMA GET IT SO GET IT WHILE THE GETTIN IN GOOD.....*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Mar 21 2008, 06:08 PM~10225127
> *wut up,,,,,j.dogg n this b  itch
> *


wut it do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 06:42 PM~10225290
> *mean i went home today and found that my project hopper was gone :angry: someone stold it . Here is a pic if any one sees it call me 832 455 5414. they stold it today between 7.30 am to 3.00 pm thanks yo
> 
> 
> ...


ill keep my eye out since we live close


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 06:42 PM~10225290
> *mean i went home today and found that my project hopper was gone :angry: someone stold it . Here is a pic if any one sees it call me 832 455 5414. they stold it today between 7.30 am to 3.00 pm thanks yo
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that sucks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Mar 21 2008, 06:08 PM~10225127
> *wut up,,,,,j.dogg n this b  itch
> *


SUP HOMIE........


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2008, 06:56 PM~10225059
> *thats $188.99    fk that. i'd stay home.
> *


KEEP UR BIG ASS HOME THEN!! BAYTOWN ISNT BIG ENUFF FOR BOTH OF US IN HERE.. :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 06:04 PM~10224795
> *fajita to feed the locos $ 100 charcol$ 8.99 Drinks $ 15. Gas from sugarland to Baytown $ 40. Supplies to clean the lowlow $25. A SUNDAY FULL OF HOMIES AND LOWRIDERS PRICELESS :biggrin:*


X10000000000
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 07:42 PM~10225290
> *mean i went home today and found that my project hopper was gone :angry: someone stold it . Here is a pic if any one sees it call me 832 455 5414. they stold it today between 7.30 am to 3.00 pm thanks yo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
GOOD LUCK IN FINDING THEM HOE'S!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 05:58 PM~10224765
> *TIME MOVE FROM THE BIKE SCENE TO THE CAR SCENE. HERE IS A PIC OF MY WHEELS. LOLO HITTIN THE STREET THIS SUMMER
> 
> 
> ...


HOW LONG B4 U SELL THIS 1?? :0 



























:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 21 2008, 09:58 PM~10226493
> *KEEP UR BIG ASS HOME THEN!! BAYTOWN ISNT BIG ENUFF FOR BOTH OF US IN HERE.. :0
> *


ya sum big foo's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Gallo, my cutty, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, bigj81, low 86 regal
:0 
:worship: 
hno: 
:wave:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

.....................snore


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 21 2008, 09:04 PM~10226527
> *HOW LONG B4 U SELL THIS 1?? :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Dont know probably until I make you sell your truck, like that blue lexus made you sell your baby lac.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2008, 05:42 PM~10225290
> *mean i went home today and found that my project hopper was gone :angry: someone stold it . Here is a pic if any one sees it call me 832 455 5414. they stold it today between 7.30 am to 3.00 pm thanks yo
> 
> 
> ...


if u get it back wrecked my pops got 3 of those cars. for parts...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 01:24 AM~10227345
> *Dont know probably until I make you sell your truck, like that blue lexus made you sell your baby lac.
> *


LOL U GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMIE...
BE AT THE PARK..
AND BRING UR BLAZER!! MY SEAT WILL 
TAKE UR NUTZZZZZZZZZ!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Mar 21 2008, 09:58 PM~10226493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm.. maybe i should call into work and TRUCK on over to the park. :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2008, 03:37 AM~10227743
> *:uh: working on some tacos that day anyway.  :angry:
> and a motorcycle.
> hmm..  maybe i should call into work and TRUCK on over to the park.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
lol....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 21 2008, 05:50 PM~10225322
> *What part of town are you in?
> *


 Alief Southwest. near hwy 6


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2008, 11:29 PM~10227369
> *if u get it back wrecked my pops got 3 of those cars. for parts...
> *


thanks i keep that in mind


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 21 2008, 06:17 PM~10225425
> *X2 DAS MY *****.....HIS MOTTO.......IF U WANT IT I GOT IT..IF I AINT GOT IT IMA GET IT SO GET IT WHILE THE GETTIN IN GOOD.....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*4sale - 1974 TEXAS plates - $45 free shipping - PM me....*


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 22 2008, 07:56 AM~10228180
> *Alief Southwest. near hwy 6
> *


so does this mean u dont need the adapters? :0 
:biggrin: 
j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hungover.. mayne


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 22 2008, 07:08 AM~10228353
> *so does this mean u dont need the adapters? :0
> :biggrin:
> j/k
> *


i hoping to find it but if its too fuckt up i will let it go and find another one. the car its self wasnot worth that much but it had sentimental value and i had lots of plans for it :angry: but im a lincoln man so no matter what im going to get another towncar :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

oh shit i forgot my homie Big Chocheerios was asking for your # because he had a 90 caddy front end with moldings and everything he said you had a homie looking for one. i dont know if he still has it this was last week :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 21 2008, 11:38 PM~10227407
> *LOL U GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMIE...
> BE AT THE PARK..
> AND BRING UR BLAZER!! MY SEAT WILL
> ...



:0 This white boy is crazy................................. I wouldnt want to make you sell your truck at the park so I will not ask for the day off of work. I will let you enjoy the debut of your truck at the park, after easter its on buddy. I will start to make a for sale sign for your B1200


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 08:47 AM~10228667
> *:0  This white boy is crazy................................. I wouldnt want to make you sell your truck at the park so I will not ask for the day off of work. I will let you enjoy the debut of your truck at the park, after easter its on buddy. I will start to make a for sale sign for your B1200
> *


fucked up.. i painted both them rides..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2008, 11:10 AM~10229068
> *fucked up.. i painted both them rides..
> *


crooked pinstripe mafia 


oh,there was a dude at bar last night, in a drop top 64. he was asking me "you know anybody that paints" i was like "yeah, but you don't want him to paint your car"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2008, 10:10 AM~10229068
> *fucked up.. i painted both them rides..
> *


 

*"*0* dollarz closer to my 4 pump black magic setup"*

i got 5dollaz on your setup... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 22 2008, 11:51 AM~10229280
> *
> 
> "*0* dollarz closer to my 4 pump black magic setup"
> ...


 :0 


sic i got a parker sale going on.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2008, 11:39 AM~10229236
> *crooked pinstripe mafia
> oh,there was a dude at bar last night, in a drop top 64.  he was asking me "you know anybody that paints"  i was like "yeah, but you don't want him to paint your car"
> *



neighborhood bar on monroe/winkler?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 22 2008, 12:04 PM~10229329
> *neighborhood bar on monroe/winkler?
> *


yeah. jokin about paint thing though. clean drop was that you?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2008, 12:09 PM~10229341
> *yeah.  jokin about paint thing though.  clean drop  was that you?
> *



nah...I saw it as I was pulling into Moulin.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 22 2008, 12:14 PM~10229361
> *nah...I saw it as I was pulling into Moulin.....*


 :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2008, 12:14 PM~10229364
> *:uh:
> *


I was pic n up some carnals that just got into town. I've been to that bar one time....bad experience. They dont like my kind.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Mar 22 2008, 12:20 PM~10229395
> *I was pic n up some carnals that just got into town. I've been to that bar one time....bad experience. They dont like my kind.
> *


never been there before. crowd is like old skoo g's, that wannabe poolsharks, just kept my 9 handy. but it was aight. wasn't paying much attention, i was posted up there with a brawd with big tetas.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

aint no fun if the homies cant have none!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 21 2008, 11:38 PM~10227407
> *LOL U GOT ME FUCKED UP HOMIE...
> BE AT THE PARK..
> AND BRING UR BLAZER!! MY SEAT WILL
> ...


is this a hop call?????? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 22 2008, 12:33 PM~10229458
> *is this a hop call?????? :scrutinize:
> *


bed dance competition. :roflmao: :roflmao:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0cIMOmuvo8


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Its here....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 22 2008, 01:33 PM~10229458
> *is this a hop call?????? :scrutinize:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2008, 01:33 PM~10229464
> *bed dance competition.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0cIMOmuvo8
> *


 :uh: 
:angry: 
:twak: :twak:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 10:47 AM~10228667
> *:0  This white boy is crazy................................. I wouldnt want to make you sell your truck at the park so I will not ask for the day off of work. I will let you enjoy the debut of your truck at the park, after easter its on buddy. I will start to make a for sale sign for your B1200
> *


 :0 HELL NO U DIDNT!!LOL
YOU AND I REPEAT YOU
COULDNT MAKE ME SELL MY RIDE IF
YOU HAD ROLLERZ ONLY MONEY!! :biggrin: 
BUT DONT WORRY I GOT A HOMIE LOOKING 
FOR A BLAZER WHEN UR READY TO SELL
YOURS....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

DAMN SERVER
:angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 22 2008, 09:47 AM~10228667
> *:0  This white boy is crazy................................. I wouldnt want to make you sell your truck at the park so I will not ask for the day off of work. I will let you enjoy the debut of your truck at the park, after easter its on buddy. I will start to make a for sale sign for your B1200
> *


 u could always use the one thats on that blazer that u dont have yet........ 
:roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 22 2008, 01:59 PM~10229879
> *:0  HELL NO U DIDNT!!LOL
> YOU AND I REPEAT YOU
> COULDNT MAKE ME SELL MY RIDE IF
> ...


he has to buy it first before can sell it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2008, 11:10 AM~10229068
> *fucked up.. i painted both them rides..
> *


 :loco: u only did the mazda


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

what it do ham


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 22 2008, 03:10 PM~10229912
> *he has to buy it first before can sell it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats right my bad...
i forgot he DONT HAVE ROLLERZ MONEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 22 2008, 01:15 PM~10229647
> *Its here....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wish i could come thru,but i'm working. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 22 2008, 12:50 PM~10229853
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


ok sorry!!! :banghead:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 22 2008, 12:50 PM~10229853
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2008, 10:39 AM~10229236
> *crooked pinstripe mafia
> oh,there was a dude at bar last night, in a drop top 64.  he was asking me "you know anybody that paints"  i was like "yeah, but you don't want him to paint your car"
> *


oh yea.



> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 22 2008, 10:51 AM~10229280
> *
> 
> "*0* dollarz closer to my 4 pump black magic setup"
> ...


give it to me.. im 5 bucks closer..


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2008, 10:54 AM~10229293
> *:0
> sic i got a parker sale going on.
> *


and


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10231413
> *oh yea.
> give it to me.. im 5 bucks closer..
> and
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 21 2008, 05:58 PM~10224765
> *TIME MOVE FROM THE BIKE SCENE TO THE CAR SCENE. HERE IS A PIC OF MY WHEELS. LOLO HITTIN THE STREET THIS SUMMER
> 
> 
> ...


aren't those the rims you sold to sin7?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC
SUNDAY APRIL 6TH 
11AM- 6PM

ALEXANDER DEUSSEN PARK
NORTH LAKE HOUSTON [email protected] BELTWAY 8
HOUSTON,TX
******CASH PRIZES FOR CAR HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS******
PLAQUES FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND LOWRIDER BIKE/TRIKE

EVERYONE WELCOMED!!!
FOR MORE INFO PM HLC BOARD MEMBERS LORD GOOFY,SLO OR DUAL HEX*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 22 2008, 08:52 PM~10231348
> *ok sorry!!! :banghead:
> *


dont worry im sure there WILL be some hoppers for ya thou....


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

A MAZDA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

a bed dancer :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Mar 23 2008, 01:01 AM~10232779
> *A MAZDA
> *


CHUEY'S??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 23 2008, 01:29 AM~10233275
> *CHUEY'S??
> *


CRUNCHY'S


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 01:05 AM~10232807
> *a bed dancer  :uh:
> *


 :angry: 
NOT THIS YEAR ..
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 02:30 AM~10233276
> *CRUNCHY'S
> *


 :uh: 
always thinking bout food.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 23 2008, 01:31 AM~10233280
> *:uh:
> always thinking bout food.. :0
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 02:33 AM~10233286
> *
> *


speaking of im feeling some tortas right now.. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FNU 4 vida


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE HOMIES !!

AND DONT 4GET ITS GOING DOWN
2DAY AT ROSELAND PARK IN
BAYTOWN!!

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 22 2008, 02:15 PM~10229647
> *Its here....
> 
> 
> ...


BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 23 2008, 09:38 AM~10233985
> *BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!!
> *


XXXXXXXXXXXXXX222222222222222222222222


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

asa mamma lackum


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

KUSTOMS WENT TO ROSELAND.

























AND WE WENT TO THE MONUMENT.













WHY ? ? ? B-CUZZ " THATS HOW WE ROLL"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

pics of the hop???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

park was tight, food was great. thanks latin cartel for the good time. thanks chuy, for the really good time..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 05:07 PM~10236401
> *park was tight, food was great. thanks latin cartel for the good time. thanks chuy, for the really good time..*


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 04:27 PM~10236470
> *:0  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: bitch u should have went but i know the man had u workin today. park was packed.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 05:46 PM~10236557
> *:uh: bitch u should have went but i know the man had u workin today. park was packed.
> *


:uh: did you take da kid easter egg hunting?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 05:01 PM~10236667
> *:uh: did you take da kid easter egg hunting?
> *


u better come correct. there was a black 68 fast back at the park. gets my vote for one of the cleanest cars in the park. clean simple and to the point. set yo game up :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 06:10 PM~10236719
> *u better come correct. there was a black 68 fast back at the park. gets my vote for one of the cleanest cars in the park. clean simple and to the point. set yo game up  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


its aight. i guess. 



:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

available

6  parker faucets (4 new 2 used) mv420s
1 parker faucet mv400s
2 parker brass slowdowns mv400b
1 parker steel slowdown n800s 
1 1" parker check valve c1600s
1 parker faucet mv800s


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 05:21 PM~10236780
> * the 6/9 are fosgates got some rca's lanzar amp 3/4 color band slowdowns and some dayton knock offs chrome.  tired of breaking ears off of your china spinners u can beat these ko with a sledge hammer and not break them. 100 for the ko/s (not new, but almost) the rest of the shit make an offer, taking up space...
> will part out and trade for a cd player for my cutlass
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 06:41 PM~10236877


that lanzar looks old as fk.. think vanilla ice had one in his 5.0 

:roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF MABOS GOING DOWN TO NIGHT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 23 2008, 05:44 PM~10236902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea its old. its alil somethin to listen to, it aint gonna chip the paint or crack the bumper. namean.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2008, 05:57 PM~10236363
> *pics of the hop???
> *


THERE WASENT ONE........HEY TONY.......THE CUTTY IS CLEAN AS FUCK=BREAKIN BOYS OFF


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 23 2008, 05:48 PM~10236923
> *THERE WASENT ONE........HEY TONY.......THE CUTTY IS CLEAN AS FUCK=BREAKIN BOYS OFF
> *


 :0 pics of the cutty???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 06:48 PM~10236921
> *yea its old. its alil somethin to listen to, it aint gonna chip the paint or crack the bumper. namean.
> *


ok $5


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 05:49 PM~10236926
> *ok  $5
> *


ok and 10 for your zeniths


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 06:50 PM~10236932
> *ok and 10 for your zeniths
> *


pm sent


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2008, 07:49 PM~10236925
> *:0  pics of the cutty???
> *


NONE NO CAM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 23 2008, 05:52 PM~10236949
> *NONE NO CAM
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shout out to 56 customs out in greenspoint. good people for car audio installs. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 07:03 PM~10237017
> *shout out to 56 customs out in greenspoint.  good people for car audio installs.  :biggrin:
> *


pussy, told you i'd do it cheaper.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 06:06 PM~10237036
> *pussy, told you i'd do it cheaper.
> *


i can barely get my big ass in the back seat of the lac, so i know you couldnt :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 07:07 PM~10237047
> *i can barely get my big ass in the back seat of the lac, so i know you couldnt  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: word


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 08:07 PM~10237047
> *i can barely get my big ass in the back seat of the lac, so i know you couldnt  :biggrin:
> *


WE WOULD HAVE HAD TO TAKE THAT ***** TO THE PARK WIT US IF HE HAD GOT BACK THERE......BET WE COULD HAVE BANG THE BUMPERRRRRR IN THE LAC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10237080
> *WEWOULD HAVE HAD TO TAKE THAT ***** TO THE PARK WIT US IF HE HAD GOT BAKE THERE......BET WE COULD HAVE BANG THE BUMPERRRRRR IN THE LAC
> *


AWREADY


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

is mambos going down tonight?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 04:07 PM~10236401
> *park was tight, food was great. thanks latin cartel for the good time. thanks chuy, for the really good time..
> *


x2..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 05:41 PM~10236877
> *
> *


sup with 6x9's.. pm me how much u want..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 06:15 PM~10237104
> *x2..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup foo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 06:28 PM~10237222
> *sup foo
> *


chillen tired as hell...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 07:16 PM~10237110
> *sup with 6x9's.. pm me how much u want..
> *


was gonna give you some for just about free, and never showed. :uh:


i should go give you bad feedback. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 23 2008, 06:30 PM~10237229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got for in the truck.. but i wanna get some better ones


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 06:45 PM~10237354
> *from?
> i got for in the truck.. but i wanna get some better ones
> *


workin bish!! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yea.. i forgot you got a job now..
i start my new job monday... im a be working at a body shop..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 06:51 PM~10237423
> *oh yea.. i forgot you got a job now..
> i start my new job monday... im a be working at a body shop..
> *


which one so i can come through and get u fired... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 07:45 PM~10237354
> *from?
> i got for in the truck.. but i wanna get some better ones
> *


them kenwoods kickin so hard, you'd swear kung fu ****** was fighting in back seat.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 06:51 PM~10237423
> *oh yea.. i forgot you got a job now..
> i start my new job monday... im a be working at a body shop..
> *


i got some floor sweep u can take with you, so the bossman would be happy that u ready for the new gig, sweepin floors 


:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 06:55 PM~10237464
> *i got some floor  sweep u can take with you, so the bossman would be happy that u ready for the new gig, sweepin floors
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 07:55 PM~10237464
> *i got some floor  sweep u can take with you, so the bossman would be happy that u ready for the new gig, sweepin floors
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 23 2008, 06:52 PM~10237428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bullshit.. thats what the 20 dollar crack heads are for..
ill be doing body work.. and a lil painting..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 07:05 PM~10237549
> *over in southpark off northdale..
> 
> well hand em over and ill be the judge
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 08:05 PM~10237549
> *well hand em over and ill be the judge
> *


told you, just come swap em out with the FG's i have NIB and kenwoods are yours.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

hey drop'em this 1's 4 you....






AFTER EASTER SALE!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 23 2008, 08:12 PM~10237611
> *hey drop'em this 1's 4 you....
> 
> AFTER EASTER SALE!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 09:20 PM~10237652
> *:uh:
> *


DONT GET IT TWISTED BIG D...
INSIDE JOKE!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 23 2008, 07:07 PM~10237563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 09:21 PM~10237664
> *ok
> mayne
> *


THAT PRIMER CUTTY WAS ULGY
HOPE HOMIE AINT ON LIL...
WELL FUCK IT HE NEEDS TO
KNOW THE TRUTH..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Easter everyone. Hope everyone had a great day. I just got back from San Antonio and they are really pushing that car show at Rosedale park next week. Sounds like it's going to be a good show.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 23 2008, 07:12 PM~10237611
> *hey drop'em this 1's 4 you....
> 
> AFTER EASTER SALE!! :biggrin:
> *


I knew it......................... Couldnt handle the pressure...................................


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 09:32 PM~10237769
> *I knew it.........................  Couldnt handle the pressure...................................
> *


LOL.... :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 05:07 PM~10236401
> *park was tight, food was great. thanks latin cartel for the good time. thanks chuy, for the really good time..
> *


x10


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 23 2008, 07:37 PM~10237804
> *x10
> *



Wuz up Jason! Your ass is crazy coming all the way from LA. But that is great support bro hope you had a safe trip back


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:around:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

thanx to all the clubs that came out today INDIVIDUALS, HOUSTON STYLEZ , BAD INFLUENCES , LATIN FANTASY, LATIN KUSTOMS, HOUSTON SOCIETY, LEGIONS, LOCOS CREATIONS, EMPIRE, MEXICAN PRIDE, STRICTLY HOMIES, BONAFIDE and all solo riderz....sorry if i missed anyone..it was kool to chill n b.s. a the park with all the low lows.........


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10237843
> *Wuz up Jason! Your ass is crazy coming all the way from LA. But that is great support bro hope you had a safe trip back
> *


thanks homie  You know I am down for all of my friends when I can help!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 23 2008, 09:25 PM~10238223
> *thanks homie   You know I am down for all of my friends when I can help!
> *


dropem didnt even make it n he stays in the bay...... :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 10:28 PM~10238249
> *dropem didnt even make it n he stays in the bay...... :uh:
> *


"NO REGRETS" HAD HIM SCARED!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a bad ass time at the park today! Thanks to Latin Cartel all of the kids had a good time and yes even the big ones like Max and Shorty :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 23 2008, 09:33 PM~10238309
> *I had a bad ass time at the park today! Thanks to Latin Cartel all of the kids had a good time and yes even the big ones like Max and Shorty  :biggrin:
> *


 anytime ...........it was nice to see some clean rides n people having a good time


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 23 2008, 09:30 PM~10238277
> *"NO REGRETS" HAD HIM SCARED!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

WHAT IT DEW?...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 23 2008, 09:38 PM~10238343
> *WHAT IT DEW?...
> *


debating wether to take a day off 2morrow or go to work :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

cutty lookd clean tony....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

YOU SHOULD,I AM!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 23 2008, 07:48 PM~10236923
> *THERE WASENT ONE........HEY TONY.......THE CUTTY IS CLEAN AS FUCK=BREAKIN BOYS OFF
> *


thanks bro! its getting there it aint done yet still needs alot of work. i like it my self its working good for the first time out! :biggrin:  it might be for sale soon,still dont know.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 23 2008, 09:49 PM~10238459
> *YOU SHOULD,I AM!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 go to work or take da day off??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 23 2008, 08:51 PM~10238476
> *thanks bro! its getting there it aint done yet still needs alot of work. i like it my self its working good for the first time out! :biggrin:   it might be for sale soon,still dont know.
> *


pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 09:51 PM~10238477
> *go to work or take da day off??
> *


Take it off!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 10:47 PM~10238436
> *cutty lookd clean tony....
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 23 2008, 09:51 PM~10238476
> *thanks bro! its getting there it aint done yet still needs alot of work. i like it my self its working good for the first time out! :biggrin:   it might be for sale soon,still dont know.
> *


lookd real clean always liked that black on black combo and even better that it has ups.....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 08:51 PM~10238477
> *go to work or take da day off??
> *



TAKE THA DAY OFF FOO!!! :loco:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 08:25 PM~10238216
> *thanx to all the clubs that came out today INDIVIDUALS, HOUSTON STYLEZ , BAD INFLUENCES , LATIN FANTASY, LATIN KUSTOMS, HOUSTON SOCIETY, LEGIONS, LOCOS CREATIONS, EMPIRE, MEXICAN PRIDE, STRICTLY HOMIES, BONAFIDE and all solo riderz....sorry if i missed anyone..it was kool to chill n b.s. a the park  with all the low lows.........
> *


*ANY PICS ?*


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 23 2008, 09:53 PM~10238506
> *TAKE THA DAY OFF FOO!!! :loco:
> *


think i am....thanx for d advise :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SUMBODY NEEDS 2 POST PICS FROM 2DAYS EVENT!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 23 2008, 09:54 PM~10238516
> *ANY PICS ?
> *


nah......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 23 2008, 09:56 PM~10238529
> *SUMBODY NEEDS 2 POST PICS FROM 2DAYS EVENT!
> *


death dealer said he was :uh:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 08:59 PM~10238555
> *death dealer said he was :uh:
> *



AWW SHIT! U KNO THAT AINT HAPPENIN!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 23 2008, 10:54 PM~10238516
> *ANY PICS ?
> *


x2


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 09:59 PM~10238555
> *death dealer said he was :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :loco: Then we will have a merry christmas


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 23 2008, 10:01 PM~10238572
> *AWW SHIT! U KNO THAT AINT HAPPENIN!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 09:59 PM~10238555
> *death dealer said he was :uh:
> *


maybe he can't find stool to reach keyboard. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 10:53 PM~10238501
> *lookd real clean always liked that black on black combo and even better that it has ups.....
> *


 thanks again, yeah its doing good i guess but still needs work...did u see purple stuff in action? that my other ride, that bitch is gettin up!  :biggrin: but i blew a hole thru the hood from so much power.
uffin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 23 2008, 10:06 PM~10238620
> *thanks again, yeah its doing good i guess but still needs work...did u see purple stuff in action? that my other ride, that bitch is gettin up!   :biggrin:  but i blew a hole thru the hood from so much power.
> uffin:
> *


yeah seen yo bro too....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 10:09 PM~10238635
> *yeah seen yo bro too....
> *


:uh: did you get his autograph? o' friendly azz..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 10:22 PM~10238714
> *:uh:  did you get his autograph?
> *


did u lift ur impala?? :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 09:24 PM~10238730
> *did u lift ur impala?? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 09:24 PM~10238730
> *did u lift ur impala?? :biggrin:
> *


no but there was a glassy ass black 68 at the park for him


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 10:24 PM~10238730
> *did u lift ur impala?? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 10:27 PM~10238756
> *no but there was a glassy ass black 68 at the park for him
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 06:10 PM~10236719
> *u better come correct. there was a black 68 fast back at the park. gets my vote for one of the cleanest cars in the park. clean simple and to the point. set yo game up  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2008, 10:29 PM~10238776
> *owned
> *


go push your broom


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 10:24 PM~10238730
> *did u lift ur impala?? :biggrin:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2008, 09:29 PM~10238783
> *go push your broom
> *


go push your capala when that ragedy mother fucker breaks down on 225 again..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 23 2008, 10:31 PM~10239327
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2008, 11:32 PM~10239336
> *:uh:
> *


you go to park?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 23 2008, 10:35 PM~10239357
> *you go to park?
> *


no i was too tired... did u ever get that number for me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2008, 11:37 PM~10239370
> *no i was too tired... did u ever get that number for me
> *


i asked my dad and it was sold. there is one on craigslist for $600


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 23 2008, 10:42 PM~10239402
> *i asked my dad and it was sold. there is one on craigslist for $600
> *


cool


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

hello :biggrin:
what do you think?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 23 2008, 11:45 PM~10239424
> *hello :biggrin:
> what do you think?
> 
> ...


:0 like Ish would say "more cushie for da tushie homie"


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 12:00 AM~10239478
> *:0 like Ish would say "more cushie for da tushie homie"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shoulda did lepard though. illegal lepard.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 12:06 AM~10239514
> *shoulda did lepard though.    illegal lepard.
> *


 :roflmao: Hubby says "like your draws" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 24 2008, 12:18 AM~10239580
> *:roflmao: Hubby says "like your draws" :biggrin:
> *


no..stupid.. da sheets on my bed maybe, cause i dont wear draws.. i go commando!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 12:26 AM~10239640
> *no..stupid..  da sheets on my bed maybe, cause  i dont wear draws.. i go commando!!
> *


Hubby says "Be carefull when you zip up" FRANK AND BEANS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 23 2008, 11:45 PM~10239424
> *hello :biggrin:
> what do you think?
> 
> ...


damn your dad (aircraft custom interiors)does good work :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 12:26 AM~10239640
> *no..stupid..  da sheets on my bed maybe, cause  i dont wear draws.. i go commando!!
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 08:28 PM~10238249
> *dropem didnt even make it n he stays in the bay...... :uh:
> *



I got off work at 6pm, by the time I drove to Baytown it was almost 8 with all the traffic in anahauc. I ran into Max at Richard's we ate some crawfish. 

NO REGRETS! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. No comment.


Sorry I couldnt make but I will go by this weekend to get that billet steering wheel of you


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

had good time at the park yesterday. THAnKS LATIN CARTEL. It wa a good day


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 23 2008, 10:45 PM~10239424
> *hello :biggrin:
> what do you think?
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: real nice. seems like the caddy is getting a complete make over


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 24 2008, 07:50 AM~10240451
> *had good time at the park yesterday. THAnKS LATIN CARTEL. It wa a good day
> *


 :thumbsup: any time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, xcano3, *RAGALAC*, INIMITABLE

ol.. fruity loop colorfull shoe wearing ass *****


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2008, 07:47 AM~10240752
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, xcano3, RAGALAC, INIMITABLE
> 
> ...


bitch u liked u said u was gon go airbrush u some just like em!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 24 2008, 08:50 AM~10241118
> *
> *


whats homie did you go to baytown ?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 24 2008, 10:55 AM~10241144
> *whats homie did you go to baytown ?
> *


Nah Brah. Didn't make it


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 07:49 AM~10240266
> *I got off work at 6pm, by the time I drove to Baytown it was almost 8 with all the traffic in anahauc. I ran into Max at Richard's we ate some crawfish.
> 
> NO REGRETS! is the shit love that truck.........
> ...


y didnt u send some of ur members
were BOTH of u worken :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 09:07 AM~10241203
> *y didnt u send some of ur members
> were BOTH of u worken :0
> *



keep dreamin i would never of said that. Anyways if I would of showed at the park with my sons trike I would of clowned your ass anyways. So shut up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 24 2008, 12:45 AM~10239424
> *hello :biggrin:
> what do you think?
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE INTERIOR WORK FOR YOU?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 10:07 AM~10241203
> *y didnt u send some of ur members
> were BOTH of u worken :0
> *


:0 thats real "Exclusive"


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 10:48 AM~10241913
> *:0  thats real "Exclusive"
> *


I was working, 

Rec had family come down n wanted to spend easter with his new born

Los has been spending easter with his folk (family tradition)

We had a couple prospects go out there, I have pics of your truck with that funky ass antena, if you want to clown then lets start with your antena


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 10:48 AM~10241913
> *:0  thats real "Exclusive"
> *



You shut up cause there was a black 68 for your ass out there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 12:01 PM~10241995
> *I was working,
> 
> Rec had family come down n wanted to spend easter with his new born
> ...


 :uh: i dont own a truck. :loco:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 11:03 AM~10242006
> *:uh:  i dont own a truck.  :loco:
> *



not you homie. Mr. Teardrop cause he got a truck worth looking twice at he thinks he is the shit with 1 switch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 24 2008, 07:52 AM~10240455
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: real nice. seems like the caddy is getting a complete make over
> *


 :biggrin: thank you, thank you  we still got some big suprises comin :0 soon hopefully


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 24 2008, 11:37 AM~10241845
> *WHO DID THE INTERIOR WORK FOR YOU?
> *


my dad did the work but i have been on a waiting list since we got the caddy lol that is about 4 years ago


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10242230
> *my dad did the work but i have been on a waiting list since we got the caddy lol thata is about 4 years ago
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2008, 09:03 AM~10240841
> *bitch u liked u said u was gon go airbrush u some just like em!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


sup pimpin


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 24 2008, 12:38 PM~10242283
> *sup pimpin
> *



pics of the "spot" friday night?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 12:05 PM~10242026
> *not you homie. Mr. Teardrop cause he got a truck worth looking twice at he thinks he is the shit with 1 switch
> *


hopefully he doesnt post up the pms he showed me that u sent him..cause u sure did show lots of interest in it............ :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 12:02 PM~10242002
> *You shut up cause there was a black 68 for your ass out there
> *


yup and there was also 2 blazers outhere both blue...... so there was plenty for both of ya


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 24 2008, 12:18 PM~10242575
> *yup  and there was also  2 blazers outhere  both blue...... so there was plenty for both of ya
> *



Did I mention your name anywhere on here??? So now that he has something out you are defending him huh! funny


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 01:29 PM~10242643
> *Did I mention your name anywhere on here??? So now that he has something out you are defending him huh! funny
> *


nah...i just dont like peeps talkn shit when they werent even there themselfs..... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 24 2008, 12:31 PM~10242656
> *nah...i just dont like peeps  talkn shit when they werent even there themselfs..... :biggrin:
> *



nobody talking shit but you sturring shit up. Anyways answer your pinche phone guey


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 01:33 PM~10242673
> *nobody talking shit but you sturring shit up. Anyways answer your pinche phone guey
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: im just makn it entertaining


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 24 2008, 12:37 PM~10242706
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  im just makn it entertaining
> *


Let kick it up a notch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 24 2008, 11:38 AM~10242283
> *sup pimpin
> *


sup homie did yall make it out to xo afterwards???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 23 2008, 10:45 PM~10239424
> *hello :biggrin:
> what do you think?
> 
> ...


Posts: 2,176
Joined: Jun 2005
From: HOUSTON,TX
Car Club: *SOLO*


Posts: 80
Joined: Oct 2007
From: SouthWest Houston,Tx
Car Club: *SOLO!!*


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 24 2008, 03:33 PM~10243640
> *Posts: 2,176
> Joined: Jun 2005
> From: HOUSTON,TX
> ...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 01:05 PM~10242026
> *not you homie. Mr. Teardrop cause he got a truck worth looking twice at he thinks he is the shit with 1 switch
> *


1 u BETTER CHECK UR SELF HOMEBOI!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 02:29 PM~10242643
> *Did I mention your name anywhere on here??? So now that he has something out you are defending him huh! funny
> *


SAY HOE!!
I NEED NO1 2 DEFEND ME 
1ST THINGS 1ST IT WAS ALL IN FUN
BUT SAY ITS WHAT EVEA DAWG!!
U NO WHERE I STAY!! MY DRIVEWAYS OPEN 24-7
I BOWDOWN 2 NO1 AND FOR NO1 SO SWING WHAT U BRING
PULL UP OR SHUT THE FUCK UP HOE!!
NOW THATS REAL TALK!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet ya'll both skurred to buy some parkers.. :biggrin: 

6 parker faucets (4 new 2 used) mv420s
1 parker faucet mv400s
2 parker brass slowdowns mv400b
1 parker steel slowdown n800s 
1 1" parker check valve c1600s
1 parker faucet mv800s


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

wut it dew h-town.....lookin for 6' cylinders.....im willing to trade set of 8' or set of 10' cylinders


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

wats up NENA how ya'll holdin ......
you allready knw IM DOWN !!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 03:51 PM~10243782
> *SAY HOE!!
> I NEED NO1 2 DEFEND ME
> 1ST THINGS 1ST IT WAS ALL IN FUN
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bigj81, BAYTOWNSLC, Bay89, STYLEZ_Y_SUP


:wave:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

dont you suppose to own a car first before you can talk mess


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 24 2008, 05:18 PM~10243980
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Bay89, STYLEZ_Y_SUP
> 
> ...


SHOULDN'T U BE WORKEN ON YOU CAR?? :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 24 2008, 04:21 PM~10243993
> *dont you suppose to own a car first before you can talk mess
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10243993
> *dont you suppose to own a car first before you can talk mess
> *


HA HA!! U GOT 1 AND STILL CANT SWING IT... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

must be something in the water in baytown. :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 24 2008, 04:21 PM~10243993
> *dont you suppose to own a car first before you can talk mess
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 05:26 PM~10244036
> *must be something in the water in baytown.  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: 
:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 04:26 PM~10244036
> *must be something in the water in baytown.  :dunno:
> *


its the air foo :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 04:28 PM~10244047
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


speaking of baytown.. for those parkers i'm willing to do free shipping to baytown. i'll just flush em, ya'll can wait by water for them to come by.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 04:31 PM~10244074
> *speaking of baytown.. for those parkers i'm willing to do free shipping to baytown. i'll just flush em, ya'll can wait by water for them to come by.
> *


u might as well flush em since u havnt gottn the poin no one wants them no matter how much u keep postin.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10244098
> *u might as well flush em since u havnt gottn the poin no one wants them no matter how much u keep postin.....
> *


 :uh: yup, something in the air. baytown full of hate today.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10244106
> *:uh:  yup, something in the air.    baytown full of hate today.
> *


 :roflmao: cant baytown have fun up in here or what??


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 05:31 PM~10244074
> *speaking of baytown.. for those parkers i'm willing to do free shipping to baytown. i'll just flush em, ya'll can wait by water for them to come by.
> *


U HAVE TO HAVE INSIDE PLUMBING TO DO THAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 24 2008, 04:38 PM~10244131
> *:roflmao: cant baytown have fun up in here or what??
> *


no. you o' living on the downwind side of the plant actin azz. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 04:38 PM~10244139
> *U HAVE TO HAVE INSIDE PLUMBING TO DO THAT.. :biggrin:
> *


oh :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

least ya'll aint from pasadena. actually, that should be baytowns slogan.. "at least we aren't pasadena"


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 04:44 PM~10244162
> *least ya'll aint from pasadena.  actually, that should be baytowns slogan.. "at least we aren't pasadena"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u a foo


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 05:44 PM~10244162
> *least ya'll aint from pasadena.  actually, that should be baytowns slogan.. "at least we aren't pasadena"
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THIS ***** HERE GOT THE SENCE
OF A BRAKE LIGHT!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

noticed how the baytowner's like that one? air and water i think. :loco:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 05:58 PM~10244244
> *noticed how the baytowner's like that one?  air and water i think.  :loco:
> *


WELL LETS SEE THE AIRS FROM PASADENA,AND THE WATERS COMEING IN FROM THE SHIP CHANNEL SO U TELL ME WHATS UP.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 05:00 PM~10244267
> *WELL LETS SEE THE AIRS FROM PASADENA,AND THE WATERS COMEING IN FROM THE SHIP CHANNEL SO U TELL ME WHATS UP.. :0
> *


ya'll ones that wanna live there.. ya'll got the explaining to do. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low83cadillac_@Mar 24 2008, 04:01 PM~10243857
> *wats up NENA how ya'll holdin ......
> you allready knw IM DOWN !!!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: que onda!!! How is the baby?!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp you out of control today


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: I got a question do you consider spokes 2's and up on a car or truck a lowrider


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 24 2008, 05:53 PM~10244627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't consider 15"+ spokes a low :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2008, 05:53 PM~10244627
> *big pimp you out of control today
> *


I gotta question for you!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 24 2008, 06:00 PM~10244681
> *I gotta question for you!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 07:16 PM~10244786
> *:0
> *


damn ***** aint u got a job,sell dope,buy females,some thing to do in life excpet be on the computer?? :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

WHATZ UP MR.TEARDROP?....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 06:18 PM~10244806
> *damn ***** aint u got a job,sell dope,buy females,some thing to do in life excpet be on the computer?? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: he does all that on the computer DUH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 06:18 PM~10244806
> *damn ***** aint u got a job,sell dope,buy females,some thing to do in life excpet be on the computer?? :0
> *


yeah.. but my job breezy.. do like 2 hours real work a day.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 24 2008, 01:30 PM~10242230
> *my dad did the work but i have been on a waiting list since we got the caddy lol that is about 4 years ago
> *


DAMN. I NEED TO GET SOME INTERIOR DONE, BUT DON'T WANT TO BE ON A FOUR YEAR WAITING LIST.............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 24 2008, 06:25 PM~10244861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: he does all that on the computer DUH!!! :biggrin:
> *


stupid, where fk can you buy tamales online? show me dammit!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 07:25 PM~10244856
> *WHATZ UP MR.TEARDROP?....
> *


:biggrin: 
:wave: 
shit just here 
what it do..?
tell ur bro the ltd was cold
he's holding it down for the ford family!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

from me :biggrin: show me the money and i will make the tameles and fed ex them to you


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 07:26 PM~10244872
> *stupid, where fk can you buy tamales online?  show me dammit!!
> *


WWW.ONLINETAMALES.COM :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 24 2008, 06:28 PM~10244888
> *from me :biggrin: show me the money and i will make the tameles and fed ex them to you
> *


hmm. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 06:29 PM~10244902
> *WWW.ONLINETAMALES.COM :0
> *


 :worship:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 05:28 PM~10244885
> *:biggrin:
> :wave:
> shit just here
> ...



MY BRO SAID THANX..HE SAID HE WANTED 2 DO SUMTHIN DIFFERENT U FEEL ME..MAN ,THEM LAWS HAD ME NOID LAST NITE! hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://www.thetexastamalewarehouse.com/


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 07:32 PM~10244920
> *MY BRO SAID THANX..HE SAID HE WANTED 2 DO SUMTHIN DIFFERENT U FEEL ME..MAN ,THEM LAWS HAD ME NOID LAST NITE! hno:
> *


shit i aint seen them hoes like that in a while.
long as they didnt pull me over i was kool..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE EVERY1 IN BAYTOWN SKIPED WORK 2DAY BUT ME.. :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, HOUSTON SOCIETY
4 SCAREY ASS PEOPLE.. :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 06:52 PM~10245420
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, HOUSTON SOCIETY
> 4 SCAREY ASS PEOPLE.. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 05:49 PM~10245392
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE EVERY1 IN BAYTOWN SKIPED WORK 2DAY BUT ME.. :angry:
> *



DONT HATE!!!!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SUP JOE?...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 07:53 PM~10245446
> *DONT HATE!!!!
> *


 
MUST BE NICE.
CANT HELP IT MC'DONALDS JUST DONT PAY THE BILLS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 07:52 PM~10245420
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, HOUSTON SOCIETY
> 4 SCAREY ASS PEOPLE.. :0
> *


ONE OF THE PEOPLE IS ME NOTHING SCAREY OVER THIS WAY HOMIE.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

HEY TONY,
HOWS THE HOOD LOOKEN? :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 05:55 PM~10245469
> *
> MUST BE NICE.
> CANT HELP IT MC'DONALDS JUST DONT PAY THE BILLS.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2008, 08:03 AM~10240841
> *bitch u liked u said u was gon go airbrush u some just like em!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


no i was gunna airbrush you some..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 06:57 PM~10245508
> *HEY TONY,
> HOWS THE HOOD LOOKEN? :0
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH SNAP ITS 8:00 TIME FO MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!
GOTTA GO!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 05:55 PM~10245459
> *SUP JOE?...
> *


WUZ UP ROBERT? NO PICS HUH?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 07:57 PM~10245508
> *HEY TONY,
> HOWS THE HOOD LOOKEN? :0
> *


it there still sittin on a hole... :biggrin: it will be fixed hopefully by next time it comes out, thinkin about taking the engine out the car to reinforce it before it breaks...it the perfect time to do it since the frame is already molded and hoppin good, then ill trow some more power in the trunk, even though i think its got enough! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juan de la kalle (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 23 2008, 09:25 PM~10238216
> *thanx to all the clubs that came out today INDIVIDUALS, HOUSTON STYLEZ , BAD INFLUENCES , LATIN FANTASY, LATIN KUSTOMS, HOUSTON SOCIETY, LEGIONS, LOCOS CREATIONS, EMPIRE, MEXICAN PRIDE, STRICTLY HOMIES, BONAFIDE and all solo riderz....sorry if i missed anyone..it was kool to chill n b.s. a the park  with all the low lows.........
> *


New Era was C.C was represented also!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 06:52 PM~10245420
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, HOUSTON SOCIETY
> 4 SCAREY ASS PEOPLE.. :0
> *


only hiding cause some brawd trying to hunt me down, might have to change phone # cause of her. i shoulda just pulled out. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2008, 05:59 PM~10245542
> *no i was gunna airbrush you some..
> *


ok i wear size 12 so get da airbrushin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

click on pic to enlarge!! :biggrin: 
PIC TAKEN BY DEATH DEALER
GOOD LOOKEN OUT HOMIE !!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 07:38 PM~10245921
> *
> click on pic to enlarge!! :biggrin:
> PIC TAKEN BY DEATH DEALER
> ...


no thanks


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 24 2008, 03:21 PM~10243993
> *dont you suppose to own a car first before you can talk mess
> *



FINSIH ONE THEN TALK SHIT, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Come to my house an dI will show you what a finished lolo looks like


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 08:42 PM~10245963
> *no thanks
> *


do we need to talk bout the black 68???
or the capala?
or y dont u sell ur 68 to me and it might make a show or picnic or something? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10246045
> *do we need to talk bout the black 68???
> or the capala?
> or y dont u sell ur 68 to me and it might make a show or picnic or something? :0
> *


you wouldnt want my 68, its not a 68 minitruck :uh: you o' i saw movie Mi Vida Loca, so i built my own "suevecito" minitruck actin ass.


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 07:47 PM~10246041
> *FINSIH ONE THEN TALK SHIT, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Come to my house an dI will show you what a finished lolo looks like
> *


MY CAR I S UNDERCONSTRUCTION AS WE SPEAK!!!!!!! WHY RUSH WHEN I COULD GET RIGHT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 06:48 PM~10246045
> *do we need to talk bout the black 68???
> or the capala?
> or y dont u sell ur 68 to me and it might make a show or picnic or something? :0
> *



:0 Now thats EXCLUSIVE there buddy............... PAYBACKS A BITCH


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 07:51 PM~10246089
> *you wouldnt want my 68, its not a 68 minitruck  :uh:    you o' i saw movie  Mi Vida Loco so i built my own "suevecito" minitruck actin ass.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 24 2008, 06:52 PM~10246094
> *MY CAR I S UNDERCONSTRUCTION AS WE SPEAK!!!!!!! WHY RUSH WHEN I COULD GET RIGHT  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



STILL...................................................... Man whats the hold up


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 24 2008, 08:52 PM~10246094
> *MY CAR I S UNDERCONSTRUCTION AS WE SPEAK!!!!!!! WHY RUSH WHEN I COULD GET RIGHT  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


4 how long now?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 06:55 PM~10246126
> *4 how long now?? :0  :biggrin:
> *



MAYBE ANOTHER YEAR OR 2


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 24 2008, 08:53 PM~10246108
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


o thats funny huh?
u 9 car never comeing out old goat smelling ass :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 06:56 PM~10246133
> *o thats funny huh?
> u 9 car never comeing out old goat smelling ass :0
> *



:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2008, 02:12 PM~10242961
> *sup homie did yall make it out to xo afterwards???
> *


yeah we did....left that place around 4:45......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YALL TRIPPIN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2008, 09:41 PM~10246642
> *YALL TRIPPIN
> *


wat up slim!i see u actin a foo at tha park homie, didnt know yo tall ass fit through tha sunroof.. :biggrin: it was fun .


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2008, 09:45 PM~10246691
> *
> wat up slim!i see u actin a foo at tha park homie, didnt know yo tall ass fit through tha sunroof.. :biggrin:  it was fun .
> *


I HAD TO SEE WHY YOU WAS HOLDING UP TRAFFIC......EVERYONE HAD TO GET A LOOK AT THAT CLEAN ASS CUTTY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 07:30 PM~10244909
> *:worship:
> *


CAREFULL........I SEEN HIM SHUT A TACO STAND DOOOOOWN......DIS ***** PLAYS FOR KEEPS :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THE "I" ON THE WAY TO KICK IT WITH SUM COOL ASS PEOPLE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2008, 10:02 PM~10246854
> *THE "I" ON THE WAY TO KICK IT WITH SUM COOL ASS PEOPLE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AIGHT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE....(4NOW)
WHOS SHOWING AT SLABS 2 DUBS
NEXT WEEKEND?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> CUTTY 4 SALE YET :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> > CUTTY 4 SALE YET :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..........I GOT A QUESTION.........DID ANYONE SEE BOILER AT THE PARK YESTERDAY.......CUZ HE TOLD ME HE WAS GOING


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > CUTTY 4 SALE YET :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> u dont want to buy a cutlass....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2008, 09:14 PM~10246983
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..........I GOT A QUESTION.........DID ANYONE SEE BOILER AT THE PARK YESTERDAY.......CUZ HE TOLD ME HE WAS GOING
> *


"show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!." :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 24 2008, 07:39 PM~10246625
> *yeah we did....left that place around 4:45......
> *


EVERYBODY SOLD ME OUT SO IT WAS JUST ME AND DABABY MOMA SO I JUST WENT ON HOME MY OTHER ****** WAS PISSED CUZ THEY LOST 8BALL OF DAT WHITE IN THERE DATS Y THEY WAS TEARING THAT BITCH UP LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 24 2008, 08:56 PM~10246787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deezzz nuttzzzz


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2008, 10:14 PM~10246983
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..........I GOT A QUESTION.........DID ANYONE SEE BOILER AT THE PARK YESTERDAY.......CUZ HE TOLD ME HE WAS GOING
> *


i didnt see him at all, unless he was under cover! :biggrin: i cant belive that foo miss out on easter sunday...... :angry: needed some more action at tha park


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 10:30 PM~10247154
> *wing spots too..  drove off being cussed at
> deezzz  nuttzzzz
> *


SO UR TAKEN EM OUT YOUR MOUTH?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > CUTTY 4 SALE YET :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> maybe. :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go slim


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2008, 08:45 PM~10247293
> *here u go slim
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE ROLLIN LIKE A TEAM....................


I LIKE THE WAY THAT TOOK U ONE MINUTE COMPARED TO MY ONE HOUR


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Juan de la kalle_@Mar 24 2008, 07:16 PM~10245740
> *New Era was C.C was represented also!
> *


 my bad homie...ya sure were there :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2008, 09:45 PM~10247293
> *here u go slim
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a hell of a sight........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2008, 06:32 PM~10245872
> *ok i wear size 12 so get da airbrushin!!!!!!!!!
> *


go buy some..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new single pump coming soon..
http://i26.tinypic.com/idrqdk.jpg

http://i27.tinypic.com/oaq78l.jpg


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

double


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 12:09 AM~10248064
> *new single pump coming soon..
> http://i26.tinypic.com/idrqdk.jpg
> 
> *


THIS ONES A TRIPLE PUMP SON............ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wrong pic....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 12:24 AM~10248148
> *wrong pic....
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE RIGHT PIC TO ME...........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2008, 12:25 AM~10248156
> *:0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 24 2008, 10:45 PM~10248319
> *:nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2008, 03:41 PM~10243688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2008, 01:05 AM~10248392
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2008, 08:45 PM~10247293
> *here u go slim
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2008, 09:42 PM~10247847
> *go buy some..
> *


Man ua black I mean bad business man u pose to buy mark up the price 50% do ya thang on em then sell em to me..............tripppin......but ima buys some and let u do it tho I want add to the collection


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2008, 10:09 PM~10248064
> *new single pump coming soon..
> http://i26.tinypic.com/idrqdk.jpg
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2008, 12:09 AM~10248064
> *new single pump coming soon..
> http://i26.tinypic.com/idrqdk.jpg
> 
> ...


PINCHE BUEY! LMFAO!!!!!!!!

oh well fk it. We'll see what the I.T. guy says here. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2008, 09:12 AM~10249753
> *PINCHE BUEY!  LMFAO!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh well fk it.  We'll see what the I.T. guy says here.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 25 2008, 06:13 AM~10249271
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: La_Nena, *Medusa*, xcano3, cali rydah
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

ok


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

double


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

EL ESLIM










:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2008, 11:13 AM~10250141
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 25 2008, 11:05 AM~10250508
> *double
> *



si


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 25 2008, 09:30 AM~10250265
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: La_Nena, Medusa, xcano3, cali rydah
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Hey!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

que que?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:|


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

p.p.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 01:58 PM~10251992
> *p.p.
> *




cuando


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 25 2008, 02:03 PM~10252039
> *
> *




:angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

C O M O ?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 25 2008, 02:07 PM~10252064
> *cuando
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:17 PM~10252131
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:17 PM~10252131
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 25 2008, 02:08 PM~10252071
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 25 2008, 02:17 PM~10252135
> *
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 25 2008, 02:21 PM~10252161
> *:uh:
> *



Bottle Poppin...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 02:21 PM~10252160
> *:uh:
> *


drunk text messages. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:23 PM~10252183
> *drunk text messages. :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah, you need to stop.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 02:25 PM~10252195
> *yeah, you need to stop.
> *


 :roflmao: 

yea ok.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:22 PM~10252175
> *:loco:
> *


 :cheesy: 


let me know


:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin: ABOUT TIME I GET OFF WORK :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

We need to banned all of this damn smilie faces


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 02:31 PM~10252236
> *We need to banned all of this damn smilie faces
> *




:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

no good.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 25 2008, 02:30 PM~10252228
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


NO YOU DIDNT!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Mar 25 2008, 02:31 PM~10252236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be glad you only got a text.. left your babe a voicemail at 3am,something like "hey *****..don't play dumb answer your fk'n phone"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2008, 02:34 PM~10252265
> *no good.
> *


whats up with you fool?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 01:36 PM~10252278
> *and minitrucks
> be glad you only got a text.. left your babe a voicemail at 3am,something like "hey *****..don't play dumb answer your fk'n phone"
> *


x2 and minitrucks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 02:36 PM~10252278
> *and minitrucks
> be glad you only got a text.. left your babe a voicemail at 3am,something like "hey *****..don't play dumb answer your fk'n phone"
> *


 :roflmao: 

i hope you said that to him. if not....it'd be pretty queer. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:34 PM~10252270
> *NO YOU DIDNT!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 25 2008, 02:23 PM~10252177
> *Bottle Poppin...
> *


you already know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:38 PM~10252301
> *4:25 am "miss me?" :uh: musta done some serious drinkin fri nite.*


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 25 2008, 02:45 PM~10252347
> *you already know
> *



pics?

found a new spot Friday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 25 2008, 02:41 PM~10252315
> *:biggrin:
> *


terrible


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 02:45 PM~10252350
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:54 PM~10252408
> *:twak:
> *


 leave you voicemail next time


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 02:59 PM~10252430
> *leave you voicemail next time
> *


 :roflmao: 

please dont.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 03:04 PM~10252469
> *:roflmao:
> 
> please dont.
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 03:36 PM~10252278
> *and minitrucks
> be glad you only got a text.. left your babe a voicemail at 3am,something like "hey *****..don't play dumb answer your fk'n phone"
> *


 :uh: :angry: 
u o' chilttling eating azz..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 03:13 PM~10252528
> *:uh:  :angry:
> u o' chilttling eating azz..
> *


wtf you talkin about? you one talking about "meet me at taco truck to make the deal, imma be there anyway" :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 03:37 PM~10252294
> *x2 and minitrucks
> *


and BITCH u just mad cause it dont have bags....
u biker fo life cause i cant afford a car haten ass


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 04:13 PM~10252539
> *wtf you talkin about? you one talking about "meet me at taco truck to make the deal, imma be there anyway"  :uh:
> *


i just figuerd thats the only place the capala would make it..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 01:36 PM~10252284
> *whats up with you fool?
> *


nada dam thing just el worko........and u?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 03:16 PM~10252563
> *i just figuerd thats the only place the capala would make it..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up BIG TEXAS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 25 2008, 02:46 PM~10252354
> *pics?
> 
> found a new spot Friday.
> ...


where this be?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 02:23 PM~10252624
> *wut up BIG TEXAS
> *


whats up,, im looking for some info on the show sunday


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 07:56 AM~10249662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there its is big homie...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2008, 03:17 PM~10252572
> *nada dam thing just el worko........and u?
> *


same shit. ready to get the hell outta here.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10252656
> *there its is big homie...
> *


cool good looking out :biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up Hamnizzie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:29 PM~10252678
> *same shit. ready to get the hell outta here.
> *


u aint lying i been falling sleep all day at work........ :angry:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

hey goofy, how do i put my pic up on layitlow


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2008, 03:35 PM~10252723
> *u aint lying i been falling sleep all day at work........  :angry:
> *


ole lazy ass! LOL

i would too if i could but too many people be coming up in this office all the time. :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 25 2008, 04:24 PM~10252635
> *whats up,, im looking for some info on the show sunday
> *


whos all showing


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2008, 02:41 PM~10252780
> *ole lazy ass! LOL
> 
> i would too if i could but too many people be coming up in this office all the time. :uh:
> *


go to the restroom and sleep on the toilets  














:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 02:15 PM~10252552
> *and BITCH u just mad cause it dont have bags....
> u biker fo life cause i cant afford a car haten ass
> *


Being ass white as you , i think you would be able to talk right


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 02:52 PM~10252852
> *whos all showing
> *



WE WILL BE THERE, THE BLAZER TOO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 02:52 PM~10252852
> *whos all showing
> *


EMPIRE...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2008, 03:53 PM~10252859
> *go to the restroom and sleep on the toilets
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: thats nasty!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 02:52 PM~10252852
> *whos all showing
> *



WE WILL BE THERE, THE BLAZER TOO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 03:52 PM~10252852
> *whos all showing
> *


LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 25 2008, 05:02 PM~10252934
> *WE WILL BE THERE, THE BLAZER TOO
> *


 :0 
BLAZER ? ISNT THAT A MINI TRUCK WITH A CAMPER BUILT ON? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 04:18 PM~10252581
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 03:02 PM~10252942
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

EVERYONE IS WELCOME*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 25 2008, 03:24 PM~10252632
> *where this be?
> *



give me a call...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 25 2008, 04:06 PM~10253436
> *:nicoderm:
> *


thats it???


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 06:07 PM~10253446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS this the same park where the softball game was?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 25 2008, 05:08 PM~10253451
> *give me a call...
> *


already


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 04:11 PM~10253489
> *IS this the same park where the softball game was?
> *


indeed homie..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 06:14 PM~10253505
> *indeed homie..
> *


 :thumbsup: 
some SOLO RIDAS will be there.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 05:19 PM~10253544
> *:thumbsup:
> some SOLO RIDAS will be there.... :biggrin:
> *


i aint going nowherez esp on that side of town, to breath the white man's air.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 06:29 PM~10253639
> *i aint going nowherez    esp on that side of town, to breath the white man's air.
> *


***** u dont count!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 06:29 PM~10253639
> *i aint going nowherez    esp on that side of town, to breath the white man's air.
> *


***** just have my slowdowns ready!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 05:42 PM~10253743
> ****** just have my slowdowns ready!!
> *


meet you at taco truck? 

oh and why you need so many slow downs, word on street is your minitruck working with 1 pump. you running 4 dumps on it? :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2008, 06:45 PM~10253766
> *meet you at taco truck?
> 
> oh and why you need so many slow downs, word on street is your minitruck working with 1 pump.  you running 4 dumps on it?    :0
> *


 :uh: 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
and a number 5 fenner stone gear!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 25 2008, 07:16 AM~10249498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was posting in offtopic and the server fucked up.. lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2008, 08:14 PM~10246986
> *u dont want to buy a cutlass....
> *


what u recomend :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2008, 08:32 PM~10247173
> *:biggrin:
> i didnt see him at all, unless he was under cover! :biggrin:  i cant belive that foo miss out on easter sunday...... :angry: needed some more action at tha park
> *


 :0  , i can't believe it either


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 24 2008, 08:15 PM~10247003
> *"show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!."  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2008, 10:09 PM~10248064
> *new single pump coming soon..
> http://i26.tinypic.com/idrqdk.jpg
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 who's car homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

EVERYONE IS WELCOME*

you ready Boiler????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

how bout you Tony??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 07:52 PM~10255533
> *
> you ready Boiler????
> *


 yes sir


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2008, 07:55 PM~10255577
> *yes sir
> *


  ...already.com


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

medusa...wut up chica...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2008, 07:50 PM~10255507
> *:0  :0  who's car homie :biggrin:
> *


your homie.. 
magnolia!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 08:04 PM~10255672
> *medusa...wut up chica...
> *


Not much I just got back from Roller derby practice :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 09:55 PM~10255569
> *how bout you Tony??
> *


NOT READY BUT THINK ILL ROLL BY! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2008, 08:39 PM~10256041
> *NOT READY BUT THINK ILL ROLL BY! :biggrin:
> *


and fuck my car up like you did at the park :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 25 2008, 10:24 PM~10256593
> *and fuck my car up like you did at the park  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: it aint yours no morez :buttkick: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 25 2008, 10:32 AM~10250717
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 25 2008, 11:26 PM~10257046
> *:nono: it aint yours no morez :buttkick:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 07:52 PM~10255533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 26 2008, 08:23 AM~10258161
> *
> *


WUT UP HOMIE, ANY LUCK ON THE HOPPER? :machinegun:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I hate traffic! :angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 08:40 AM~10258209
> *I hate traffic! :angry:
> *


X2 :angry: SLOW TRAFFIC!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 06:32 AM~10258182
> *WUT UP HOMIE, ANY LUCK ON THE HOPPER? :machinegun:
> *


fuck no man. i m looking for another car. i think if i find it is going to be too fuckt up. :angry: Looking for a 90 to 97 Towncar. project all i wan is a good body. no wrecks or major body work. the rest doesn matter cause is going to get redone. dont have to be running either. if you know sum hit me up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 07:40 AM~10258209
> *I hate traffic! :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 26 2008, 08:57 AM~10258280
> *fuck no man. i m  looking for another car. i think if i find it is going to be too fuckt up.  :angry: Looking for a 90 to 97 Towncar. project all i wan is a  good body. no wrecks or major body work. the rest doesn matter cause is going to get redone. dont have to be running either. if you know sum hit me up
> *


FKN HATERS :angry: THEY CAN'T SEE OTHER PEOPLE HAVE NICE THINGS!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 07:47 AM~10258238
> *X2 :angry: SLOW TRAFFIC!
> *


290 was a bitch this morning.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 08:04 AM~10258308
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 07:29 AM~10258399
> *FKN HATERS :angry: THEY CAN'T SEE OTHER PEOPLE HAVE NICE THINGS!
> *


 :angry: i know they took that biotch on a tow truck. cant belive it. i had a much cleaner regal sitting on knock offs nice stereo and all kinds of shit inside of it and they never fuck with it. i used to store shit like rims and speakers and even sum pumps . i had doors unlock and they never mess with it . it was there for like six months. and the towncar didnt have shit and the took it sons of a biotches :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUZ UP HTOWN...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 26 2008, 09:59 AM~10258556
> *WUZ UP HTOWN...
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 08:05 AM~10258575
> *
> *


SUP WIT DA MONTE HOMIE WHEN U BRINGIN THAT MOTHERFUCKER OUT TO PLAY????????????????????


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 10:14 AM~10258627
> *SUP WIT DA MONTE HOMIE WHEN U BRINGIN THAT MOTHERFUCKER OUT TO PLAY????????????????????
> *


 :biggrin: EL DOMINGO WEY! LETS SEE WHAT IT DOES...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 08:23 AM~10258667
> *:biggrin: EL DOMINGO WEY! LETS SEE WHAT IT DOES...
> *


KOO KOO JACOB BEEN TELLING ME BOUT IT BUT I WANA SEE WAT IT DO ALREADY............IF YALL DONT BREAK IT AGAIN LOL


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 10:26 AM~10258684
> *KOO KOO JACOB BEEN TELLING ME BOUT IT BUT I WANA SEE WAT IT DO ALREADY............IF YALL DONT BREAK IT AGAIN LOL
> *


I WAS PLAYING WITH IT LAST NIGHT  IT'S ON POINT BUT I'M NOT FKN WITH IT UNTIL SUNDAY...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 08:34 AM~10258744
> *I WAS PLAYING WITH IT LAST NIGHT  IT'S ON POINT BUT I'M NOT FKN WITH IT UNTIL SUNDAY...
> *


WELL SUNDAY IT IS THEN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 26 2008, 06:57 AM~10258280
> *fuck no man. i m  looking for another car. i think if i find it is going to be too fuckt up.  :angry: Looking for a 90 to 97 Towncar. project all i wan is a  good body. no wrecks or major body work. the rest doesn matter cause is going to get redone. dont have to be running either. if you know sum hit me up
> *


check classifieds some guy on here from htown had one for 500 or 600 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 09:29 AM~10258401
> *290 was a bitch this morning.
> *


WAS THERE AN ACCIDENT?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 10:43 AM~10258820
> *WELL SUNDAY IT IS THEN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 09:44 AM~10258826
> *WAS THERE AN ACCIDENT?
> *


i have no idea. i jumped off as soon as i could and went down hempsted.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 08:57 AM~10258912
> *i have no idea. i jumped off as soon as i could and went down hempsted.
> *


SUP BABY......................... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 10:14 AM~10259004
> *SUP BABY......................... :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL hey you! :biggrin: whats the dayum deal! rockets playin tonight...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 09:15 AM~10259015
> *LOL hey you! :biggrin: whats the dayum deal! rockets playin tonight...
> *


NADA DAM THNG JUST AT WORK.............SO DO I TAKE THAT AS AN INVITATION TO UR HOUSE TO WATCH THE ROCKETS GAME???????????????/


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 10:16 AM~10259022
> *NADA DAM THNG JUST AT WORK.............SO DO I TAKE THAT AS AN INVITATION TO UR HOUSE TO WATCH THE ROCKETS GAME???????????????/
> *


 :roflmao: 

loco!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 09:28 AM~10259099
> *:roflmao:
> 
> loco!
> *


 :uh: :angry:  GUESS NOT THEN............................


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 09:57 AM~10258912
> *i have no idea. i jumped off as soon as i could and went down hempsted.
> *


best way not to get in traffic jam.....is to not go to work :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 26 2008, 08:38 AM~10258447
> *:angry: i know they took that biotch on a tow truck. cant belive it. i had a much cleaner regal sitting on knock offs nice stereo and all kinds of shit inside of it and they never fuck with it. i used to store shit like rims and speakers and even sum pumps . i had doors unlock and they never mess with it . it was there for like six months. and the towncar didnt have shit and the took it sons of a biotches :angry:
> *


They probably wanted your car for parts  Was the regal parked on the street or in the driveway?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 26 2008, 10:10 AM~10259376
> *best way not to get in traffic jam.....is to not go to work :cheesy:
> *


DAM UR A FUCKIN GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 25 2008, 11:24 PM~10256593
> *and fuck my car up like you did at the park  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


i saw yo big country ass ......lookin like i didn't know my car could do this......... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:11 AM~10259391
> *DAM UR A FUCKIN GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


well you know...i do take pride in my knowledge


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 26 2008, 11:13 AM~10259406
> *i saw yo big country ass ......lookin like i didn't know my car could do this......... hahahahahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:08 AM~10259371
> *:uh:  :angry:   GUESS NOT THEN............................
> *


how bout party at YOUR house! need to break it in anyways... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 26 2008, 11:10 AM~10259376
> *best way not to get in traffic jam.....is to not go to work :cheesy:
> *


haha! ill remember that next time. thx.  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 10:19 AM~10259447
> *how bout party at YOUR house! need to break it in anyways... :cheesy:
> *


HMMMMMMMMMM................COME ON WIT DA COME ON I GOTA EXTRA BED THAT................OH DAM IM THINKIN OUTLOUD OOOOOOOOPSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:19 AM~10259447
> *how bout party at YOUR house! need to break it in anyways... :cheesy:
> *



p.p.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:23 AM~10259480
> *HMMMMMMMMMM................COME ON WIT DA COME ON I GOTA EXTRA BED THAT................OH DAM IM THINKIN OUTLOUD OOOOOOOOPSSSSS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

you tryin to get hurt! baby momma aint havin none of that!! LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 11:29 AM~10259516
> *p.p.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 10:35 AM~10259557
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> you tryin to get hurt! baby momma aint havin none of that!! LOL
> *


 :uh: :twak: MAN U AINT GOT NO GAME U POSE TO BE LIKE "OK BABY WAT TIME I WANT ME THERE AND WICH GSTRING DO I WEAR?????"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 26 2008, 08:30 AM~10258406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


skurred


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 10:29 AM~10259516
> *p.p.
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:42 PM~10259621
> *  :dunno:
> *


x2  

SO.....NO PARTY? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10259621
> *  :dunno:
> *




:biggrin: 


ask HNY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10259614
> *:uh:  :twak: MAN U AINT GOT NO GAME U POSE TO BE LIKE "OK BABY WAT TIME I WANT ME THERE AND WICH GSTRING DO I WEAR?????"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats stuff i wouldnt put out on a public forum. :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10259619
> *:uh:
> 
> skurred
> *


i aint the homewrecka. thats all you fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10259614
> *:uh:  :twak: MAN U AINT GOT NO GAME U POSE TO BE LIKE "OK BABY WAT TIME I WANT ME THERE AND WICH GSTRING DO I WEAR?????"
> *


stupid, she don't wear chonies.. aint you been paying attention.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 10:49 AM~10259674
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats stuff i wouldnt put out on a public forum. :no:
> *


OH.............THATS WAT THE PM U SENT ME IS FOR RIGHT??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:42 AM~10259621
> *  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:50 PM~10259685
> *stupid, she don't wear chonies.. aint you been paying attention.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 11:49 AM~10259671
> *x2
> 
> SO.....NO PARTY? :dunno:
> *


you gonna come if there is one?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 10:50 AM~10259685
> *stupid, she don't wear chonies.. aint you been paying attention.
> *


OH MY BAD...........WELL AS LONG AS SHE BRING THE CLEER HEALS WE GOOD


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 11:49 AM~10259672
> *:biggrin:
> ask HNY
> *


hes missin the "O"

suppose to be P.O.P.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:52 AM~10259702
> *OH MY BAD...........WELL AS LONG AS SHE BRING THE CLEER HEALS WE GOOD
> *


just tell her its a bday party and she'll be there in heels.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 10:52 AM~10259699
> *you gonna come if there is one?
> *


WATCHAAAAAAAAAA OUT THERE HOUSTON COCHINA PT2............LOOK AT U TRYING TO GET A CLICK OF ****** LOADED UP N SHIT :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:50 AM~10259685
> *stupid, she don't wear chonies.. aint you been paying attention.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 10:52 AM~10259706
> *hes missin the "O"
> 
> suppose to be P.O.P.
> *


PARTY ON PLACEWHEREHNYSTAYS????????????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:51 AM~10259689
> *OH.............THATS WAT THE PM U SENT ME IS FOR RIGHT??
> *


uh no :yes:

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:52 AM~10259706
> *hes missin the "O"
> 
> suppose to be P.O.P.
> *




mas triste... 


let me know soon

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:52 AM~10259702
> *OH MY BAD...........WELL AS LONG AS SHE BRING THE CLEER HEALS WE GOOD
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i say no to the clear heels.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:52 AM~10259708
> *just tell her its a bday party and she'll be there in heels.
> *


when and where!?!? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 10:55 AM~10259736
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> i say no to the clear heels.
> *


MAN FUCK DAT QUIT BEING A LIL STUCK UP FEMALE TRYING TO PLAY HARD TO GET AND GET DA CLICKIN THEM HEELS TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:55 AM~10259741
> *when and where!?!? :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:53 AM~10259713
> *WATCHAAAAAAAAAA OUT THERE HOUSTON COCHINA PT2............LOOK AT U TRYING TO GET A CLICK OF ****** LOADED UP  N SHIT :0
> *


OMFG!! NO NOT LIKE THAT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

aight noe, i dont told ya bout that cochina thing. dont make me have to tell you twice!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:54 AM~10259725
> *PARTY ON PLACEWHEREHNYSTAYS????????????
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:57 AM~10259753
> *OMFG!! NO NOT LIKE THAT!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> aight noe, i dont told ya bout that cochina thing. dont make me have to tell you twice!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 even called ***** by his government name, means business


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 11:54 AM~10259727
> *mas triste...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:52 PM~10259699
> *you gonna come if there is one?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:57 AM~10259757
> *:0    even called ***** by his government name, means business
> *



Thats a LIL Foul. No more Coors for you missy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 11:56 AM~10259743
> *MAN FUCK DAT QUIT BEING A LIL STUCK UP FEMALE TRYING TO PLAY HARD TO GET AND GET DA CLICKIN THEM HEELS TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: 

stuck up...nah that aint me. imma nice good girl! ask anyone whos met me. :angel:

:tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:57 AM~10259757
> *:0    even called ***** by his government name, means business
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:58 AM~10259762
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *




:dunno: 


you still have my number...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 10:57 AM~10259753
> *OMFG!! NO NOT LIKE THAT!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> aight noe, i dont told ya bout that cochina thing. dont make me have to tell you twice!!! :angry:
> *


 :uh: hno: hno: hno: hno: THOUGHT U TOLD ME DAT WAS UR STAGE NAME???????????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 11:58 AM~10259763
> *:yes:
> *


LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 11:59 AM~10259767
> *Thats a LIL Foul.  No more Coors for you missy.
> *


coors?!?! :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:02 PM~10259794
> *coors?!?! :ugh:
> *




or whatever beer (piss water) you drink... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 26 2008, 10:57 AM~10259757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMMMMMMMM YEA SUREEEEEEEEEEE U ARE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:00 PM~10259784
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

you play too much!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:59 AM~10259771
> *:roflmao:
> 
> stuck up...nah that aint me. imma nice good girl! ask anyone whos met me. :angel:
> ...



you are hny, you are..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 11:02 AM~10259805
> *or whatever beer (piss water) you drink...  :uh:
> *


MAYNE GUESS I AINT THE ONLY ***** THAT THINK BEER TASTE LIKE PISS WATER...............NOT THAT I WOULD NO WAT PISS TASTE LIKE BUT YEA........................


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:00 PM~10259785
> *:uh:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: THOUGHT U TOLD ME DAT WAS UR STAGE NAME???????????
> *


 :buttkick: 

nahhhhh not me! :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 11:03 AM~10259817
> *you are hny, you are..
> *


U NO THE RULES PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:03 PM~10259809
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you play too much!
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:04 AM~10259822
> *:buttkick:
> 
> nahhhhh not me! :nono:
> *


FUCK IT WELL JUST KEEP THAT BETWEEN ME AND U....................K BABY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:02 PM~10259805
> *or whatever beer (piss water) you drink...  :uh:
> *


whatever mr fresa. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 26 2008, 12:03 PM~10259808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:06 PM~10259836
> *whatever mr fresa. :uh:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:03 PM~10259817
> *you are hny, you are..
> *


uh..ok thanks. :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:06 AM~10259836
> *whatever mr fresa. :uh:
> *


BETTER THAN BEIN A SHITFACED BEAR BREATHE DRUNKY


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:05 PM~10259834
> *
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:05 PM~10259835
> *FUCK IT WELL JUST KEEP THAT BETWEEN ME AND U....................K BABY
> *


k :biggrin: 

:ugh: LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:04 PM~10259826
> *U NO THE RULES PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





nah... she has some of me I dont want posted.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:08 PM~10259863
> *BETTER THAN BEIN A SHITFACED BEAR BREATHE DRUNKY
> *


shitfaced bear?!?!?!? 

LMMFAO!!!! :roflmao:

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:09 PM~10259875
> *nah... she has some of me I dont want posted....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:06 PM~10259836
> *whatever mr fresa. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:09 PM~10259875
> *nah... she has some of me I dont want posted....  :biggrin:
> *


she made you wear the heels one night huh?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:13 PM~10259894
> *:0
> *




look whos talking over here, Mr Wine cooler himself... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 11:09 AM~10259875
> *nah... she has some of me I dont want posted....  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK DAT FUCK DAT!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:14 PM~10259903
> *she made you wear the heels one night huh?
> *



mest up
:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:14 PM~10259904
> *look whos talking over here, Mr Wine cooler himself...  :cheesy:
> *


dunno wtf you talkin about


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:10 AM~10259877
> *shitfaced bear?!?!?!?
> 
> LMMFAO!!!! :roflmao:
> ...


ummmmmmm huuuuuuuu dont act like it aint happened b4..............gettin all up ina ***** face wit budlight breathe talmbout"hey.....ur cute...........wana take me homie"??????????????????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:10 AM~10259877
> *shitfaced bear?!?!?!?
> 
> LMMFAO!!!! :roflmao:
> ...


ummmmmmm huuuuuuuu dont act like it aint happened b4..............gettin all up ina ***** face wit budlight breathe talmbout"hey.....ur cute...........wana take me homie"??????????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i got a pic of hrny, if i post that shit, she'll never come on LIL again. but ain't gonna post it. i'd be bored without her on here, we'd have to talk about lowriders all day.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:18 AM~10259945
> *well, i got a pic of hrny, if i post that shit, she'll never come on LIL again.  but ain't gonna post it.  i'd be bored without her on here, we'd have to talk about lowriders all day.
> *


pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it, here it is


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:20 AM~10259961
> *fk it, here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:       :wow: :wow:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:23 PM~10259979
> *:roflmao:
> *


dunno why you laughing, she got pic of you in same outfit. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:24 PM~10259995
> *dunno why you laughing, she got pic of you in same outfit.  :uh:
> *


 :angry: 
go drink your wine coolers. 
:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:24 AM~10259995
> *dunno why you laughing, she got pic of you in same outfit.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:24 PM~10260000
> *:angry:
> go drink your wine coolers.
> :biggrin:
> *


like how you handled her in bryan that day. 

you: they got more bbq, you wanna go get some?
her: naw, i'm aight
you:fk you then imma get me a plate


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:27 PM~10260014
> *like how you handled her in bryan that day.
> 
> you: they got more bbq, you wanna go get some?
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:24 PM~10260000
> *:angry:
> go drink your wine coolers.
> :biggrin:
> *


oh, and go sell some SNJ shirts :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:14 PM~10259903
> *she made you wear the heels one night huh?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:29 PM~10260031
> *:roflmao:
> *


and you wonder why it didn't last.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:14 PM~10259906
> *FUCK DAT FUCK DAT!!!!!!!
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:29 PM~10260033
> *oh, and go sell some SNJ shirts  :uh:
> *




they are dry cloths now... figured Id make more money off of them that way. 

.50 a bundle... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:15 PM~10259922
> *ummmmmmm huuuuuuuu dont act like it aint happened b4..............gettin all up ina ***** face wit budlight breathe talmbout"hey.....ur cute...........wana take me homie"??????????????????
> *


 :roflmao: hell nah! not me!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:31 PM~10260051
> *they are dry cloths now... figured Id make more money off of them that way.
> 
> .50 a bundle...  :biggrin:
> *


***** has 98723948712389471298347891234 t-shirts for a magazine, that only had 2 issues. :uh: and wonders why it didn't work out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:18 PM~10259945
> *well, i got a pic of hrny, if i post that shit, she'll never come on LIL again.  but ain't gonna post it.  i'd be bored without her on here, we'd have to talk about lowriders all day.
> *


aight danny. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:20 PM~10259961
> *fk it, here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

***** that is not me!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:33 PM~10260069
> ****** has 98723948712389471298347891234    t-shirts for a magazine, that only had 2 issues.  :uh:  and wonders why it didn't work out.
> *




nope only ordered 300... only have 2 boxes left, about 20 shirts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:33 PM~10260073
> *aight danny. :roflmao:
> *


there you go with the government names again. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:32 AM~10260059
> *:roflmao:  hell nah! not me!
> *


u aint gota lie to kick it hny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:24 PM~10259995
> *dunno why you laughing, she got pic of you in same outfit.  :uh:
> *


de la joto style! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:27 PM~10260014
> *like how you handled her in bryan that day.
> 
> you: they got more bbq, you wanna go get some?
> ...


handled me?!?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

danny you and your fkin stories. always good for a laugh. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:34 PM~10260088
> *nope  only ordered 300   ... only have 2 boxes left, about 20 shirts.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:30 PM~10260042
> *and you wonder why it didn't last..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it?? :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:34 PM~10260089
> *there you go with the government names again.  :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:36 AM~10260112
> *it?? :ugh:
> *


"it" wasnt "it" it was just a booty call.................


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:37 PM~10260120
> *"it" wasnt "it" it was just a booty call.................
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:35 PM~10260106
> *handled me?!?!?!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> danny you and your fkin stories. always good for a laugh. :biggrin:
> *


you were like "imma stay here at wait for latin to play some stevie b, so i can sing along" :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:34 PM~10260090
> *u aint gota lie to kick it hny
> *


lol if that was me id say so. it just aint.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:37 PM~10260120
> *"it" wasnt "it" it was just a booty call.................
> *


nah fool. you gots me confused with someone else. wasnt me. :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:38 PM~10260124
> *you were like "imma stay here at wait for latin to play some stevie b, so i can sing along"  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:

latin was jammin that day! almost started dancing. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:41 PM~10260143
> *nah fool. you gots me confused with someone else. wasnt me. :nono:
> *


wonder what FocuSS has to say about that. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 26 2008, 11:38 AM~10260128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmmmm.......fuck dat he said he got pics so i belive him.......plus u a female so he automatically win


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:44 AM~10260160
> *wonder what FocuSS has to say about that.  :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:44 PM~10260160
> *wonder what FocuSS has to say about that.  :0
> *


one trip...to bryan for that picnic. end of story.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:43 PM~10260151
> *:roflmao:
> 
> latin was jammin that day! almost started dancing. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 

i had some $'s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:46 PM~10260177
> *one trip...to bryan for that picnic. end of story.
> *


homewrecka


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:44 PM~10260160
> *wonder what FocuSS has to say about that.  :0
> *




Ill let her tell it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 26 2008, 12:44 PM~10260162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah i see.... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:46 PM~10260183
> *:uh:
> 
> i had some $'s
> *


i bet you did!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:47 AM~10260191
> *well we already seen some of your old skool pics so imma just leave that alone! LOL
> ah i see.... :roflmao:
> *


***** those is baby pics so shut it.........................k just for dat i think im going into offtopic wit dat pic............. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:47 PM~10260187
> *homewrecka
> *


 :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:46 AM~10260177
> *one trip...to bryan for that picnic. end of story.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:48 PM~10260201
> ****** those is baby pics so shut it.........................k just for dat i think im going into offtopic wit dat pic............. :0
> *


go for it! i aint worried bout what them fools got to say! :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:50 AM~10260213
> *go for it! i aint worried bout what them fools got to say!  :roflmao:
> *


yeaaaaaaaaaa u dooooooooooooo.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:50 PM~10260218
> *yeaaaaaaaaaa u dooooooooooooo.................... :biggrin:
> *


uh noooooooooooooooooooooo i donnttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.

:roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 12:46 PM~10260177
> *one trip...to bryan for that picnic. end of story.
> *



see...  

so this weekend to reminisce? 

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 26 2008, 12:53 PM~10260251
> *see...
> 
> so this weekend to reminisce?
> ...


 :roflmao: 

you are a dayum fool!! end of story!! :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 11:53 AM~10260250
> *uh noooooooooooooooooooooo i donnttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!

HOMEWRECKA CLICKA!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 26 2008, 12:48 PM~10260201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2008, 01:55 PM~10260273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALLRIGHT!!! :cheesy: PARTY!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2008, 11:55 AM~10260273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2008, 12:55 PM~10260273
> *
> 
> 
> ...



spammuel


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 11:57 AM~10260286
> *they seen it before.
> :uh:
> *


DAM THEN WE NEED FOCUSSS TO GET US THE NEW ONES THEN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Mar 26 2008, 12:57 PM~10260289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u coming? free shots before 12


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2008, 12:55 PM~10260273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that hrny in fishnets? :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:58 PM~10260301
> *that hrny in fishnets?  :0
> *


si


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 01:58 PM~10260301
> *that hrny in fishnets?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:56 PM~10260282
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...


dannys sig.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 26 2008, 12:57 PM~10260286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:58 PM~10260301
> *that hrny in fishnets?  :0
> *


LOL nope!

cool pic tho.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

yeah.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2008, 12:59 PM~10260306
> *si
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2008, 11:58 AM~10260300
> *u coming? free shots before 12
> *


SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING TO DO SO I MIGHT............


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 02:07 PM~10260342
> *SOUNDS LIKE  SOMETHING TO DO SO I MIGHT............
> *


X2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 12:08 PM~10260347
> *X2
> *


FUCK IT LETS RIDE UP THERE IN THE MONTE PARK IT VIP ON 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2008, 01:06 PM~10260337
> *LOL nope!
> 
> cool pic tho.
> *


wanna see you in something like this.. (focuSS you know how to smooth talk her, make it happen)


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 02:08 PM~10260352
> *FUCK IT LETS RIDE UP THERE IN THE MONTE PARK IT VIP ON 3!!!!!!!!
> *


POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 01:13 PM~10260396
> *wanna see you in something like this..    (focuSS you know how to smooth talk her, make it happen)
> *


YOU WANNA SEE.........?????????

***** PLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: 

i can tell you right now that shit aint happening!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ole bashful


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 02:08 PM~10260352
> *FUCK IT LETS RIDE UP THERE IN THE MONTE PARK IT VIP ON 3!!!!!!!!
> *


WAIT A MIN....DOWN TOWN+CLUB CONCERT+FREE SHOTS+HOPPING=

COGIDA SEGURA!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 01:08 PM~10260352
> *FUCK IT LETS RIDE UP THERE IN THE MONTE PARK IT VIP ON 3!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah we did that already lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2008, 01:39 PM~10260598
> *yeah we did that already lol!
> *



pics?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 12:32 PM~10260550
> *WAIT A MIN....DOWN TOWN+CLUB CONCERT+FREE SHOTS+HOPPING=
> 
> COGIDA SEGURA!!!
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!fuck it go pic dat moufucker up from da shop then!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 02:45 PM~10260651
> *x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!fuck it go pic dat moufucker up from da shop then!!!!!!!!!1
> *


COGIDA SEGURA, PERO LA QUE TE PONE EL MAYATE EN LA CARCEL WEY!!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: FOUND A LINCOLN


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 26 2008, 02:57 PM~10260784
> *:biggrin: FOUND A LINCOLN
> *


ANY PICTURES?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 26 2008, 12:57 PM~10260779
> *COGIDA SEGURA, PERO LA QUE TE PONE EL MAYATE EN LA CARCEL WEY!!!
> *


bahahahah.......ooooooooopsss yea u right............nevermind then lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 26 2008, 01:57 PM~10260784
> *:biggrin: FOUND A LINCOLN
> *


Really?! :0 Me too...well slo did for me....I was gonna get it :biggrin: But then I got this letter :angry: saying that they were gonna gank my tax refund to cover the ex's unpaid school loans. I tried to get more money by adding her since we were techinically still married in 07 and she didnt make any extra money. Instead of getting more money, I am getting no money....  so no more 4 door 68 hardtop Lincoln.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 26 2008, 01:57 PM~10260784
> *:biggrin: FOUND A LINCOLN
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 03:07 PM~10260912
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


X2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, tito_ls, RAGALAC, Dualhex02, JUSTDEEZ

SUP HOMIE WHEN U BRINGIN THE LAC DOWN TO DA H AGAIN?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 03:03 PM~10260849
> *bahahahah.......ooooooooopsss yea u right............nevermind then lol
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sup homie, ill bring it down whenever, im always down 2 hit dat highway. im gettin it ready 4 dat show in Dallas april 27th, but let me know when you got yours out da shop and ill roll down 2 check it out.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 26 2008, 01:18 PM~10261020
> *sup homie, ill bring it down whenever, im always down 2 hit dat highway. im gettin it ready 4 dat show in Dallas april 27th, but let me know when you got yours out da shop and ill roll down 2 check it out.... :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO I THINK THE HLC PICNIC GON BE GOOD TURNOUT IF U INTERESTED AND WHENEVER MY RAGEDY PIECE GETS OUT DA SHOP ILL HIT U UP...........................................SO U CAN SELL ME DAT GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

whens da HLC picnic, ill roll down... :biggrin: .... ummmm grill, what grill....my george foreman....lol...na just fuckin with ya, i dont know bout that, but if i come across one ill hit ya up....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 26 2008, 01:27 PM~10261076
> *whens da HLC picnic, ill roll down... :biggrin: .... ummmm grill, what grill....my george foreman....lol...na just fuckin with ya, i dont know bout that, but if i come across one ill hit ya up....
> *


APRIL 6 HOMIE.......JUST REMEMBER TO TIGHTEN UP THE 5TH WHEEL THIS TIME LOL....................YEA KEEP AN EYE OPEN IF U SEE A GRILL FOR SALE HOMIE


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

by the way, if ya ever need any parts you cant find, i have a parts fleetwood that i had wrecked.....i had a big daddy with the gold bars on that one, but when i wrecked it, the whole grill got twisted....but hit me up if ya need anything....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 02:30 PM~10261104
> *APRIL 6 HOMIE.......JUST REMEMBER TO TIGHTEN UP THE 5TH WHEEL THIS TIME LOL....................YEA KEEP AN EYE OPEN IF U SEE A GRILL FOR SALE HOMIE
> *


ill see if i can make it...LMAO...yeah i need 2 make sure i latch da 5th, dont break no spinners, and make sure i have gas this time..lol...ill let ya know...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 26 2008, 01:31 PM~10261108
> *by the way, if ya ever need any parts you cant find, i have a parts fleetwood that i had wrecked.....i had a big daddy with the gold bars on that one, but when i wrecked it, the whole grill got twisted....but hit me up if ya need anything....
> *


DOES IT GOT A VINYL TOP ON IT???AND IF YES IS IT THE REGULAR ONE OR THE SHELL TOP????????/AND WAT COLOR INTERIOR IT GOT?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 26 2008, 01:36 PM~10261138
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

its got a half shell top on it, peanut butter interior...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 26 2008, 01:04 PM~10260871
> *Really?! :0  Me too...well slo did for me....I was gonna get it  :biggrin:  But then I got this letter :angry:  saying that they were gonna gank my tax refund to cover the ex's unpaid school loans.  I tried to get more money by adding her since we were techinically still married in 07 and she didnt make any extra money. Instead of getting more money, I am getting no money....   so no more 4 door 68 hardtop Lincoln.
> *


Dang I know you must be mad... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 26 2008, 01:38 PM~10261152
> *its got a half shell top on it, peanut butter interior...
> *


DAM!!!!!!! I NEED THE FULL SHELL TOP!!!!!! I GOTA PARTS FLEET 2 ALSO SITTIN AT DA HOUSE BUT I DONE STRIPPED THAT BITCH BIGTIME


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

da only thing i stripped off mine is da rear rockers, and the tailight assembly, my homeboy had rear ended me da week i had gotten my lac out da shop, ask mike, we was showin up 2 their picnic and dat shit happened..lol...my lac done been painted 3 times cause of shit happening...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 26 2008, 01:43 PM~10261206
> *da only thing i stripped off mine is da rear rockers, and the tailight assembly, my homeboy had rear ended me da week i had gotten my lac out da shop, ask mike, we was showin up 2 their picnic and dat shit happened..lol...my lac done been painted 3 times cause of shit happening...
> *


DAM DATS FUCKED UP................I WOULDA RAN BACK INTO HIM ON PURPOSE!!!!!!!!!! LOL........IF I CAN THINK OF ANYTHING I NEED ILL LET U KNOW..........BUT IF U FINDA LAC WIT A FULL SHELL TOP ON IT LET ME KNOW ASAP!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ill go by this junk yard out here, they used 2 have like 5 fleets out there, ill let ya know....ill holla at ya lata, gotta get sum rest now, gotta work 2nite....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 26 2008, 01:47 PM~10261222
> *ill go by this junk yard out here, they used 2 have like 5 fleets out there, ill let ya know....ill holla at ya lata, gotta get sum rest now, gotta work 2nite....
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 26 2008, 01:43 PM~10261206
> *da only thing i stripped off mine is da rear rockers, and the tailight assembly, my homeboy had rear ended me da week i had gotten my lac out da shop, ask mike, we was showin up 2 their picnic and dat shit happened..lol...my lac done been painted 3 times cause of shit happening...
> *


 I remember that..i was right there..was it the truck or a blazer that hit u??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 26 2008, 02:38 PM~10261161
> *Dang I know you must be mad... :uh:
> *



Mad doesnt even begin to describe it....furious, cheated, retarded, guilty, greedy...all kindsa thoughts.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

*******EVERYONE IS WELCOME*********


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 26 2008, 02:13 PM~10261390
> *Mad doesnt even begin to describe it....furious, cheated, retarded, guilty, greedy...all kindsa thoughts.
> *


  sorry to hear that homie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2008, 03:13 PM~10261395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much tug-o-war pay out?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 02:20 PM~10261439
> *how much tug-o-war pay out?
> *


FNU GOT THE TUG O WAR ON LOCK


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

There is a police chase involving a lolo blazer on the news right now. Blue 80s blazer with 13s just got caught.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 02:20 PM~10261439
> *how much tug-o-war pay out?
> *


only for car clubs..sorry no solo riders... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 26 2008, 02:23 PM~10261469
> *There is a police chase involving a lolo blazer on the news right now. Blue 80s blazer with 13s just got caught.
> *


what channel??


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Passenger just got cuaght.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

CNN


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Driver caught now.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

To the two jackasses in the blazer...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damn gangsters!! hhahaha some fool puttin lowlows in a bad light. HOPEFULLY the lowlow was stolen and not being driven by the owner.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 26 2008, 03:22 PM~10261454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: them ****** keepin it real.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2008, 04:24 PM~10261476
> *only for car clubs..sorry no solo riders... :uh:
> *


for the picnic
or just tugawar


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 26 2008, 03:37 PM~10261588
> *for the picnic
> or just tugawar
> *


they hating on FAT ****** for tug-o-war :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 26 2008, 10:11 AM~10259390
> *They probably wanted your car for parts   Was the regal parked on the street or in the driveway?
> *


  damm bastards :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 26 2008, 03:04 PM~10261775
> * damm bastards :angry:
> *


SUP HOMIE THINK IM A GO OVER TO BIG CHOCHERINO PAD TODAY TO CHECK OUT DAT LAC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 26 2008, 12:27 PM~10260014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 26 2008, 12:46 PM~10260177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man.....i saw one a while back in a junkyard here....top was just loose....dark blue i believe.....i'll have to check it out and see if it's still there


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2008, 03:06 PM~10261787
> *SUP HOMIE THINK IM A GO OVER TO BIG CHOCHERINO PAD TODAY TO CHECK OUT DAT LAC
> *


yep he still as it i saw it sunday. hey i need a block for my s10 2002 chevy 2.2 all i need is the block but will take a complete engine for the right price. let me know


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 03:14 PM~10261838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these fuckers are fucking up my hood. Alief wana be tughs. no valen madre :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 26 2008, 11:56 AM~10259746
> *I have 2 spinners for the Roadstars, I have 1 Left side, and 1 Right side.
> 
> I am looking for the other two, 1 Left, and 1 Right.
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any body has this:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 26 2008, 04:36 PM~10262012
> *any body has this:
> 
> 
> ...


i can try to fix/polish the rockers that you do have.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 04:43 PM~10262058
> *i can try to fix/polish the rockers that you do have.
> *


im geeting them painted


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 26 2008, 02:37 PM~10261588
> *for the picnic
> or just tugawar
> *


 come on bro..we aint haterz...well not all of us...atleast.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 12:33 PM~10260069
> ****** has 98723948712389471298347891234    t-shirts for a magazine, that only had 2 issues.  :uh:  and wonders why it didn't work out.
> *


mest up


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 26 2008, 05:36 PM~10262012
> *any body has this:
> 
> 
> ...


yea i see SERGIO has them.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 03:42 PM~10261629
> *they hating on FAT ****** for tug-o-war  :angry:
> *


why they hating on us


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 26 2008, 04:25 PM~10261920
> *these fuckers are fucking up my hood. Alief wana be tughs. no valen madre :angry:
> *


i just seen that blazer the other day.and my girl saw it yesterday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 26 2008, 04:44 PM~10262067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 jealousy/envy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*F N U 4 Vida!!!*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 05:57 PM~10262570
> *F N U  4  Vida!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..FYI fk emilio


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2008, 03:08 PM~10261349
> *I remember that..i was right there..was it the truck or a blazer that hit u??
> *


lol..it was a blazer... man i had 2 just get back in my lac and just sit there 4 a min..... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 04:42 PM~10261629
> *they hating on FAT ****** for tug-o-war  :angry:
> *


I WAS GONNA GETCHA BUT IMA LETCHA MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 26 2008, 03:36 PM~10262012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 06:20 PM~10262703
> *oh..FYI  fk emilio
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 06:20 PM~10262703
> *oh..FYI  fk emilio
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: this is coming from the hubby


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 26 2008, 07:57 PM~10263433
> *i saw the bottom rocker u need on the door at a junkyard on shepard.....it was either A-1 or EZ
> 
> *


thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 26 2008, 08:15 PM~10263645
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :nono: this is coming from the hubby
> *


tell hubby nothing personal, but fk tejano music. and anybody that sings it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 08:41 PM~10263889
> *tell hubby nothing personal, but fk tejano music.  and anybody that sings it.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 26 2008, 06:57 PM~10263433
> *i saw the bottom rocker u need on the door at a junkyard on shepard.....it was either A-1 or EZ
> 
> *


wut up homie...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 08:41 PM~10263889
> *tell hubby nothing personal, but fk tejano music.  and anybody that sings it.
> *


:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 07:41 PM~10263889
> *tell hubby nothing personal, but fk tejano music.  and anybody that sings it.
> *


SPANISH WORD FOR THE DAY IS *CHICKEN*
MI WIFE WANTED ME TO GO TO THE ESTORE, PERO *CHICKEN* GO HERSELF.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 03:14 PM~10261838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i seen them mothefuckers when i was going to pick up my lil sis from school they passed right by me :angry:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 26 2008, 04:28 PM~10262336
> *yea i see SERGIO has them.... :biggrin:
> *


let me see what my friend got


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 03:14 PM~10261838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT BOY SCRAPIN PLATE.... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2008, 08:54 PM~10263986
> *SPANISH WORD FOR THE DAY IS CHICKEN
> MI WIFE WANTED ME TO GO TO THE ESTORE, PERO CHICKEN GO HERSELF..
> 
> ...


i got that text yesterd day


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 07:41 PM~10263889
> *tell hubby nothing personal, but fk tejano music.  and anybody that sings it.
> *


pinche hater :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 26 2008, 08:09 PM~10264094
> *let me see what my friend got
> *


wut it b like homie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Mar 26 2008, 09:07 PM~10264077
> *man i seen them mothefuckers when i was going to pick up my lil sis from school they passed right by me :angry:
> *


 :uh: GROUPIE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2008, 09:10 PM~10264114
> *OH SHIT BOY SCRAPIN PLATE.... :0
> *


more like scrappin china bolt on's


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 08:41 PM~10263889
> *tell hubby nothing personal, but fk tejano music.  and anybody that sings it.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I GOT SUM GORRILLA KNOCK FO SALE IF ANYONE WANTS IT........2 15in KICKER CVR IN A PRO BOX.......A PLANET AUDIO 1350WATTS X1.......YELLOW TOP OPTIMA BATTERY WITH FOSGATE GOLD TERMINAL AND THE WIRING TO GO WITH IT......STUFF MABEY A WEEK OLD IF THAT......$550 FIRM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 26 2008, 09:25 PM~10264246
> *I GOT SUM GORRILLA KNOCK FO SALE IF ANYONE WANTS IT........2 15in KICKER CVR IN A PRO BOX.......A PLANET AUDIO 1350WATTS X1.......YELLOW TOP OPTIMA BATTERY WITH FOSGATE GOLD TERMINAL AND THE WIRING TO GO WITH IT......STUFF MABEY A WEEK OLD IF THAT......$550 FIRM
> *


$40 for the optima.


don't care if its week old, used is used.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 10:26 PM~10264256
> *$40 for the optima.
> don't care if its week old, used is used.
> *


IF YOU DON'T FUCK U TUBBY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 26 2008, 09:33 PM~10264302
> *IF YOU DON'T FUCK U TUBBY
> *


fk you.. PM sent.. grown man talkin.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 10:37 PM~10264328
> *fk you.. PM sent..    grown man talkin.*


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR TALKIN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 26 2008, 09:45 PM~10264399
> *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR TALKIN
> *


fk your optima then. don't even want it now. :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

slim chochi said pull up or shut up! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 10:46 PM~10264407
> *fk your optima then.  don't even want it now.  :angry:
> *


***** DONT WANNA PAY ME 60 BUX FOR A 100+DOLLAR BATTERY...... :uh: DAAAAAAMN........... ****** DEEZ DAYS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 26 2008, 09:51 PM~10264454
> ****** DONT WANNA PAY ME 60 BUX FOR A 100+DOLLAR BATTERY...... :uh: DAAAAAAMN........... ****** DEEZ DAYS
> *


well i'm low on funds, rest of my $ going into the Emilio benifit fund.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 26 2008, 10:50 PM~10264443
> *slim chochi said pull up or shut up! :biggrin:
> *


THINK IMA JUST SHUT UP.....AND ANSWER YO DAMN PHONE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10264574
> *sup slim
> *


SUP


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10264574
> *sup slim
> *


SUP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 26 2008, 10:04 PM~10264574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





o' friendly azz ******.. might as well hug and kiss and shit, fk'n queers.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10264728
> *o' friendly azz ******.. might as well hug and kiss and shit, fk'n queers.
> *


how much for the 68 u might as well gone sell it to me cuz u aint never gonna do it right. got me a little something to play with now :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Press Release
March 24, 2008

Counterpart Films. LLC. is in full production for the "Untitled Truck Documentary" to be shot in Texas fully in Spanish! We are looking for Custom Truck Owners in the City of Houston. The Best of the best and the best in street custom! Counterpart Films un-officially started on this project last summer with short interviews with custom truck club "Ground Zero" and the crew from Kustom Auto (713.453.1394) www. kustomauto. net.



With the help of the non-profit organization N.A.L.I.P (www. nalip. org), Counterpart Films LLC. "Untitled Truck Documentarty" will find unlimited exposure for everyone that is eagerly involved.

Inform your friends or anyone that you might know that owns a Custom fitted Truck or Sports Truck that may have the potential in landing a spot in this documentary!

Thanks!

Gerardo Parra
Producer & Owner
Counterpart Films LLC.


832.496.

2986
[email protected]
www.
counterpartfilms. com


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS.....FOR 08*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2008, 10:31 PM~10264841
> *how much for the 68 u might as well gone sell it to me cuz u aint never gonna do it right.  got me a little something to play with now  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2008, 11:31 PM~10264841
> *how much for the 68 u might as well gone sell it to me cuz u aint never gonna do it right.  got me a little something to play with now  :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY NOW 
I CALLED 1ST ON THE 68' :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 08:36 AM~10266650
> *:cheesy:
> *


REALLY?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 07:36 AM~10266655
> *REALLY?
> *


yes. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 08:43 AM~10266673
> *yes. :biggrin:
> *


AHH :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 07:49 AM~10266682
> *AHH :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

puro pedo


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 08:52 AM~10266689
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I KNEW IT! :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2008, 09:15 AM~10266749
> *puro pedo
> *


POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 08:16 AM~10266752
> *I KNEW IT! :0
> *


i knew you would.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 09:31 AM~10266815
> *i knew you would.
> *


I KNEW YOU KNEW THAT I KNEW I WOULD KNOW! 


YOU KNOW? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 08:44 AM~10266868
> *I KNEW YOU KNEW THAT I KNEW I WOULD KNOW!
> YOU KNOW? :biggrin:
> *


for sure! :biggrin: 

LOL


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 09:58 AM~10266953
> *for sure! :biggrin:
> 
> LOL
> *


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:|


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

the guvment says I am an "injured spouse" and maybe entitled to at least some of the tax refund....gotta fill out a mess of forms and wait more time. Sending that out today hopefully....perhaps theres still a chance for the lincoln. :biggrin: 

As far as this topic.....no chance at all of survival :|


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 09:28 AM~10267088
> *the guvment says I am an "injured spouse" and maybe entitled to at least some of the tax refund....gotta fill out a mess of forms and wait more time.  Sending that out today hopefully....perhaps theres still a chance for the lincoln.  :biggrin:
> 
> As far as this topic.....no chance at all of survival  :|
> *




Injured?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2008, 09:32 AM~10267115
> *Injured?
> *


they took ALL my tax money...it hurt like hell....it was a bad injury.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Es que le di un chingazo pero bien dado!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2008, 09:32 AM~10267115
> *Injured?
> *



They took ALL my refund...that hurt...I was injured.


You may be an injured spouse if you file a joint tax return and
all or part of your portion of the overpayment(refund) was, or is
expected to be, applied (offset) to your spouse’s legally
enforceable past-due federal tax, state income tax, child or
spousal support, or a federal nontax debt, such as a student
loan.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 09:36 AM~10267137
> *They took ALL my refund...that hurt...I was injured.
> You may be an injured spouse if you file a joint tax return and
> all or part of your portion of the overpayment(refund) was, or is
> ...




damn.... so ya'll filed joint?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Anybody wanna buy a set of 95 Fleetwood seats.Tan-ish Brown. Driver seat has a 3 inch tear on the outside corner.Passenger side seat needs some minor welding(thieves tried to rip the seat off of the brackets and the welds broke).Hit me up if anyone interested.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

That boy SLIMMMMMMM!!!! Marco!!!! wadddaaa!!
















Slimm be 3 wheelin!!!! check out that double white wall.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Wassup Cali?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2008, 09:39 AM~10267165
> *damn.... so ya'll filed joint?
> *


well, Still technically married in 07, filed for tha D in jan 08. Filing alone getting back only about 1600 but claiming the dependant, with no additional income or taxes return jumped up to 3400. Was gonna chunk her half of the difference (about 900) just for signing the paper. Got greedy and got fukked.....didnt know she had been getting letters saying any federal money would be taken to cover unpaid federal school loans. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 09:50 AM~10267231
> *well, Still technically married in 07, filed for tha D in jan 08. Filing alone getting back only about 1600 but claiming the dependant, with no additional income or taxes return jumped up to 3400. Was gonna chunk her half of the difference (about 900) just for signing the paper.  Got greedy and got fukked.....didnt know she had been getting letters saying any federal money would be taken to cover unpaid federal school loans.  :angry:
> *




mest up for real...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 27 2008, 09:49 AM~10267226
> *Wassup Cali?
> *



Nukkah, you aint moved to Paris TX yet!!! hahaha your avatar says Paris TX under it...eager to get outta H-town?! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2008, 09:52 AM~10267246
> *mest up for real...
> *



yup.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

mest up I say!


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

What you talmbout? Im tippin cows over here...in the country! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

L N


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hex I have been tellin to get a quicky divorce lol thats why you got injured you shouldnt have claimed her :twak:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

and plus... I got a month left 'fore I move down yonder,o'er dem hills,by dem barns,into Paris.The second largest Paris in the world.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 27 2008, 10:00 AM~10267278
> *What you talmbout? Im tippin cows over here...in the country!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


What are you talmbout???? You need to come over hear manana and help us with the carpeta :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 10:05 AM~10267304
> *What are you talmbout???? You need to come over hear manana and help us with the carpeta  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What ?? you loca? thats a 5 and a half hour drive!!! :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 27 2008, 10:00 AM~10267278
> *What you talmbout? Im tippin cows over here...in the country!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: I bet you are gonna do it and it's gonna be your first time


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

yup. :cheesy: poppin my cow tippin cherry!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:0 do you know the vacas die when you do that :0


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 10:09 AM~10267339
> *:0 do you know the vacas die when you do that :0
> *


BBQ


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 10:09 AM~10267339
> *:0 do you know the vacas die when you do that :0
> *



pics?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

or it didn't happen?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Make Sirloin Burgers. Straight from da butt.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 27 2008, 10:14 AM~10267374
> *Make Sirloin Burgers. Straight from da butt.
> *


 :barf: :barf: hno: :no:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

As the Ladies man says,"I like da butt." :yes:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

WHOO I got 100 post


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thats it?!?! 100?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

See ya later. Gotta go to class and do a burnout.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 27 2008, 10:19 AM~10267413
> *Thats it?!?! 100?
> *


 :yessad: I could have more but I forgot my password to my other name 1984_caddys_wifey


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 27 2008, 11:11 AM~10267354
> *BBQ
> *


MMMMMMM... BBQ!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 10:27 AM~10267459
> *:yessad: I could have more but I forgot my password to my other name 1984_caddys_wifey
> *




mest up


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 27 2008, 10:28 AM~10267468
> *mest up
> *


si :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 10:28 AM~10267467
> *MMMMMMM... BBQ!
> *


no shit. im hungry.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 11:41 AM~10267525
> *no shit. im hungry.
> *


I ATE AT 9 BUT STILL...BBQ! :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 10:09 AM~10267339
> *:0 do you know the vacas die when you do that :0
> *


hahaha no they dont. besides Theres plenty to do there... the teacher said Theres a high teen pregnacy rate... so Theres alot of action to be had. apparently not much else to do then screw like bunnies and buy alcohol in nearby towns, since paris is a dry community.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 11:57 AM~10267605
> *hahaha no they dont. besides Theres plenty to do there... the teacher said Theres a high teen pregnacy rate... so Theres alot of action to be had. apparently not much else to do then screw like bunnies and buy alcohol in nearby towns, since paris is a dry community.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 10:55 AM~10267591
> *I ATE AT 9 BUT STILL...BBQ! :0
> *


LOL true...cant say no to good bbq.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 09:50 AM~10267231
> *well, Still technically married in 07, filed for tha D in jan 08. Filing alone getting back only about 1600 but claiming the dependant, with no additional income or taxes return jumped up to 3400. Was gonna chunk her half of the difference (about 900) just for signing the paper.  Got greedy and got fukked.....didnt know she had been getting letters saying any federal money would be taken to cover unpaid federal school loans.  :angry:
> *


:uh: so basicly, you paid for her school loans, without knowing it. and your solution is to file some paperwork? you got played, you have two choices.. move on and just charge it to da game.. or better yet, time for some retaliation, show her the consiquences and reprocussions for messing with your money!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A LEFT FENDER FOR MY 1983 MONTE CARLO?

IF YOU HAVE ONE PLEASE PM ME THE INFO


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 11:33 AM~10267860
> *:uh:    so basicly, you paid for her school loans, without knowing it.  and your solution is to file some paperwork?    you got played, you have two choices..    move on and just charge it to da game..  or better yet, time for some retaliation, show her the consiquences and reprocussions for messing with your money!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I like the second option


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 11:50 AM~10268090
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A LEFT FENDER FOR MY 1983 MONTE CARLO?
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ONE PLEASE PM ME THE INFO
> *


they go for about $200 new, on ebay. or PM gbodyman


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10268127
> *they go for about $200 new, on ebay.  or PM gbodyman
> *


  THANX


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my honeydip thats locked up gave me call this morning. getting transfered to jail closer to me tomorrow.. contact visits..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 12:33 PM~10267866
> *uffin:
> *


YOU SMOKE? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 11:59 AM~10268165
> *YOU SMOKE? :dunno:
> *


thats least of her bad habits.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 11:59 AM~10268161
> *my honeydip thats locked up gave me call this morning.    getting transfered to jail closer to me tomorrow..    contact visits..
> *


thats what they are called now :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 12:01 PM~10268186
> *thats what they are called now :0
> *


naw. no such thing on congical visits in texas. contact visits means, no plexiglass or screen or anything between you. just sit at table and talk. and maybe more if guard aint looking.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 01:00 PM~10268174
> *thats least of her bad habits.
> *


THAT'S A BAD HABBIT :yessad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 11:59 AM~10268165
> *YOU SMOKE? :dunno:
> *


only when im stressed!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 12:00 PM~10268174
> *thats least of her bad habits.
> *


LOL 

i dunno whatcha talkin bout.... :no:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and*BIG_TEXAS
:biggrin: :wave:*


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 09:25 AM~10267450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you tip carlos


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 11:40 AM~10268481
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests andBIG_TEXAS
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


*
:twak: :biggrin: :roflmao:*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 12:03 PM~10268197
> *naw.  no such thing on congical visits in texas.    contact visits means, no plexiglass or screen or anything between you.  just sit at table and talk.  and maybe more if guard aint looking.
> *


lol


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 01:39 PM~10268474
> *only when im stressed!
> *


THAT'S NOT AN EXCUSE :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 12:44 PM~10268510
> *THAT'S NOT AN EXCUSE :nono:
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2008, 08:11 PM~10264126
> *wut it b like homie...
> *


what it do boy


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 01:46 PM~10268517
> *
> *


MY DAD USED TO SMOKE. WE MADE HIM QUIT, GAVE HIM SOME HERBALIFE= NO MORE STRESS! :yes:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 12:42 PM~10268491
> *did you tip carlos
> *


 :nono: But I bet you have been cow tippin :roflmao: :roflmao: or been tipped over a couple times


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> :nono: But I bet you have been cow tippin :roflmao: :roflmao: or been tipped over a couple times
> [/quote
> no :biggrin: :twak: :machinegun: fuck you :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 11:49 AM~10268537
> *:nono: But I bet you have been cow tippin :roflmao:  :roflmao: or been tipped over a couple times
> *


so whats up on my car i need it back for the show this week end :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 12:47 PM~10268529
> *MY DAD USED TO SMOKE. WE MADE HIM QUIT, GAVE HIM SOME HERBALIFE= NO MORE STRESS! :yes:
> *


herbalife...?? well happy for your dad it worked.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 12:59 PM~10268598
> *so whats up on my car i need it back for the show this week end  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: you wish you had the caddy quit wishin cause i hate to dissapoint you but neva gonna happen :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

had to post it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 02:09 PM~10268649
> *herbalife...?? well happy for your dad it worked.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, *RAGALAC*

QUE PASO WEY?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 12:15 PM~10268692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH GODDAM ITS SLIMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 12:15 PM~10268692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH GODDAM ITS SLIMMMMMONTHEWHITEGIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.............................................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10268719
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, RAGALAC
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE......WENT BY THE SHOP LAST NIGHT SEEN U R CAR PARKED OUTSIDE BUT I AINT SEE U????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Mar 27 2008, 12:20 PM~10268728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought this show was in pasadena?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:29 PM~10268908
> *OH GODDAM ITS SLIMMMMMONTHEWHITEGIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.............................................
> *


why you keep commenting on this pic *Mr. #1 Fan *:twak:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:34 PM~10268950
> *SUP HOMIE......WENT BY THE SHOP LAST NIGHT SEEN U R CAR PARKED OUTSIDE BUT I AINT SEE U????????
> *


YEAH, I GOT THERE LATER... LATER...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 12:35 PM~10268965
> *why you keep commenting on this pic Mr. #1 Fan  :twak:
> *


LOL I HEARD BOUT THAT SHIT PINCHE LATIN GIMME A LINK I WANA SEE I JUST HEARD ABOUT IT I WANA SEE LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10269047
> *LOL I HEARD BOUT THAT SHIT PINCHE LATIN GIMME A LINK I WANA SEE I JUST HEARD ABOUT IT I WANA SEE LOL
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 12:49 PM~10269071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U MOTHAFUDGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DATS EVEN FUNNIER THEN THE PICS OF HNY IN DAT BLACK LINGERIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:50 PM~10269081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U MOTHAFUDGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DATS EVEN FUNNIER THEN THE PICS OF HNY IN DAT BLACK LINGERIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


she's going to go craziness on you!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 12:51 PM~10269086
> *she's going to go craziness on you!
> *


HEY AINT MY FAULT SHE WANA BE A COCHINA :0 

PLUS........BABY KNOWS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 01:49 PM~10269071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID someone snap a stealthy pic while visiting someone at their casa. HAHAHA new LIL scavenger game!! Visit your homies crib, or his parent's crib and snap phone camera pics of the pics on walls of LILers. Gotta be some proud parent pics some LILers be embarassed about stuck up on some walls somewhere!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone know who the man with bolt ons is?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*"Tell my ruca I love her mom and also hook up my comissary when I get taken in!!"*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*"Hey loco! Turn on the TV I'm on the TV loco!!!"*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*"watchale! handles good ese! just like in the commercials!"*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I thought someone said it was a lowrider?!?! Thats about as lowrider as the 87 blazer I used to have on supremes at stock suspension height :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

"Run puto! run!!!"


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 03:19 PM~10269304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS THIS HERE IN H-TOWN?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 01:13 PM~10269259
> *DID someone snap a stealthy pic while visiting someone at their casa. HAHAHA new LIL scavenger game!! Visit your homies crib, or his parent's crib and snap phone camera pics of the pics on walls of LILers.  Gotta be some proud parent pics some LILers be embarassed about stuck up on some walls somewhere!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEA THAT FUCKER SLIM GOT ME.............I SEEN EM DO IT JUST AINT THINK HE WAS ACTUALLY GONA POST IT..........WENT TO HIS HOUSE AND ASKED HIS FAM TO LET ME GET SOME PICS OF HIM BUT GUESS HE WAS A UGLY LIL ****** WHEN HE WAS YOUNG CUZ THEY AINT GOT SHIT OF HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:21 PM~10269327
> *YEA THAT FUCKER SLIM GOT ME.............I SEEN EM DO IT JUST AINT THINK HE WAS ACTUALLY GONA POST IT..........WENT TO HIS HOUSE AND ASKED HIS FAM TO LET ME GET SOME PICS OF HIM BUT GUESS HE WAS A UGLY LIL ****** WHEN HE WAS YOUNG CUZ THEY AINT GOT SHIT OF HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

imma swing by my parents and burn them hoes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 02:17 PM~10269292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:50 PM~10269081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U MOTHAFUDGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DATS EVEN FUNNIER THEN THE PICS OF HNY IN DAT BLACK LINGERIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Haha! Nah fool! Funny thing is that really IS a picture of you! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 03:21 PM~10269327
> *YEA THAT FUCKER SLIM GOT ME.............I SEEN EM DO IT JUST AINT THINK HE WAS ACTUALLY GONA POST IT..........WENT TO HIS HOUSE AND ASKED HIS FAM TO LET ME GET SOME PICS OF HIM BUT GUESS HE WAS A UGLY LIL ****** WHEN HE WAS YOUNG CUZ THEY AINT GOT SHIT OF HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 03:21 PM~10269327
> *YEA THAT FUCKER SLIM GOT ME.............I SEEN EM DO IT JUST AINT THINK HE WAS ACTUALLY GONA POST IT..........WENT TO HIS HOUSE AND ASKED HIS FAM TO LET ME GET SOME PICS OF HIM BUT GUESS HE WAS A UGLY LIL ****** WHEN HE WAS YOUNG CUZ THEY AINT GOT SHIT OF HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 01:24 PM~10269349
> *Haha! Nah fool! Funny thing is that really IS a picture of you! :roflmao:
> *


THE BABY PIC A GOOD ONE...............THE BAND ONE WAS OF MY FATTER DAYS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:52 PM~10269098
> *HEY AINT MY FAULT SHE WANA BE A COCHINA :0
> 
> PLUS........BABY KNOWS BETTER :biggrin:
> *


Noe! Imma kick your ass fool!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 01:28 PM~10269382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 11:42 AM~10268491
> *did you tip carlos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 01:29 PM~10269387
> *Noe! Imma kick your ass fool!
> *


HEY WAT WE SAY BOUT THE NAME CALLIN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 03:19 PM~10269306
> *I thought someone said it was a lowrider?!?!  Thats about as lowrider as the 87 blazer I used to have on supremes at stock suspension height :uh:
> *


In the eyes of the cops and white society it is a Lowrider.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 27 2008, 12:43 PM~10268498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats lil puppet and small happy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:32 PM~10269412
> *HEY WAT WE SAY BOUT THE NAME CALLIN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


she steady trying to use people government names. mayne.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

kinda resembles my first 2 vehicles











except the 2nd one ended up RIPing


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw that foo tuesday at Fiesta lol and then him and his patna did a beer run :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 03:34 PM~10269433
> *kinda resembles my first 2 vehicles
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see any supremes on either one :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2008, 12:35 PM~10268964
> *thought this show was in pasadena?
> *


different show..this is the one in pasadena this sunday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 02:24 PM~10269349
> *Haha! Nah fool! Funny thing is that really IS a picture of you! :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** played the tuba. ain't sure of thats as gay as being a "grappling champ" but both pretty gay.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 01:35 PM~10269434
> *I saw that foo tuesday at Fiesta lol and then him and his patna did a beer run  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn.... :0 ...didnt know your hood was gangsta...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:29 PM~10269386
> *THE BABY PIC A GOOD ONE...............THE BAND ONE WAS OF MY FATTER DAYS
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2008, 02:36 PM~10269455
> *damn.... :0 ...didnt know your hood was gangsta...
> *


 :biggrin: I though you knew


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 03:36 PM~10269450
> *:yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ***** played the tuba.  ain't sure of thats as gay as being a "grappling champ" but  both pretty gay.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for anyone that was interested in my cutlass its sold. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 01:34 PM~10269428
> *she steady trying to use people government names.  mayne.
> *


TRYING TO GETA ***** CAUGHT UP N SHIT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 02:35 PM~10269439
> *I don't see any supremes on either one  :dunno:
> *


The top one would sport 'em on weekends only...not cause I was worried about getting ganked, but cause I was driving in treadless tires. :0 There was a pic floating around somewhere but never scanned it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 02:37 PM~10269470
> *for anyone that was interested in my cutlass its sold.  :biggrin:
> *


mr district 5a champ himself


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 01:38 PM~10269483
> *mr district 5a champ himself
> *


sell glasses to a blind man


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 01:36 PM~10269450
> *:yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ***** played the tuba.  ain't sure of thats as gay as being a "grappling champ" but  both pretty gay.
> *


STILL GOT MORE PUSSY THAN U ON ACCIDENT THAN WAT U GOT ON PURPOSE.........................AND U STILL FAT.................................. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dont forget yall Medusa gonna have a rollerderby match this weekend and ESPN will be there...come out and support. I am gonna be there taking pictures.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 01:39 PM~10269486
> *sell glasses to a blind man
> *


PURO PEDO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:41 PM~10269506
> *PURO PEDO
> *


u still wanna come off that fleetwood :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:40 PM~10269499
> *STILL GOT MORE PUSSY THAN U ON ACCIDENT THAN WAT U GOT ON PURPOSE.........................AND U STILL FAT.................................. :0  :biggrin:
> *


fk you, you o' i scored at band camp actin azz.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:32 PM~10269412
> *HEY WAT WE SAY BOUT THE NAME CALLIN SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I still wanna come on THAT lincoln Continental

wait...... ummm nevermind.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 01:42 PM~10269510
> *u still wanna come off that fleetwood  :0
> *


MONEY TALK BULLSHIT WALK SWEETY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 27 2008, 01:42 PM~10269514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA MIGHT WANA EDIT THAT


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 02:41 PM~10269503
> *Dont forget yall Medusa gonna have a rollerderby match this weekend and ESPN will be there...come out and support.  I am gonna be there taking pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


already bought the tickets :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:42 PM~10269521
> *MONEY TALK BULLSHIT WALK SWEETY
> *


i got 2800 on it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 01:45 PM~10269546
> *i got 2800 on it
> *


U COMING UP SHORT................. LIKE USUAL...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

post pics of that bucket ragalac. I might be interested. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 02:36 PM~10269450
> *:yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ***** played the tuba.  ain't sure of thats as gay as being a "grappling champ" but  both pretty gay.
> *


Haha!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:46 PM~10269552
> *U COMING UP SHORT................. LIKE USUAL...........
> *


bitch it aint comin up short i done told u what id give for that ragedy mafucka u can take this 2800 and go buy you some new clothes so u aint gotta wear your lil brother t shirt to picnics n shit


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 01:41 PM~10269503
> *Dont forget yall Medusa gonna have a rollerderby match this weekend and ESPN will be there...come out and support.  I am gonna be there taking pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


Thans Hex! My ESPN interview will be on Sportscenter sometime in May or June! First interview before the game, film my game then They are coming to my house Monday morning to film me too!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 01:46 PM~10269553
> *post pics of that bucket ragalac.  I might be interested.  :biggrin:
> *


LAST TIME I POSTED PICS MY COMPOOTER WENT ON STRIKE.....................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 03:48 PM~10269570
> *LAST TIME I POSTED PICS MY COMPOOTER WENT ON STRIKE.....................
> *


you might as well take that 2800 offered and get you a real computer :twak:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

lone star...who chopped the top on your old mc...thinking of doing it...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 01:47 PM~10269562
> *bitch it aint comin up short i done told u what id give for that ragedy mafucka u can take this 2800 and go buy you some new clothes so u aint gotta wear your lil brother t shirt to picnics n shit
> *


***** DAS WAT U CALL YOUNG FLY AND FLASHY WEAR...........YO ASS WOULDNT KNOW NUTTIN BOUT OL PINK SCRUB WIT DINASOURS ON IT WEARING ASS *****........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 27 2008, 02:46 PM~10269553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: awesome


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2008, 01:49 PM~10269579
> *lone star...who chopped the top on your old mc...thinking of doing it...
> *


we can do it :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2008, 01:49 PM~10269579
> *lone star...who chopped the top on your old mc...thinking of doing it...
> *


chartmath paint and body, in stafford, main and dulles, 1500 chopped molded and reinforced. and primer.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 01:48 PM~10269572
> *you might as well take that 2800 offered and get you a real computer  :twak:
> *


NA FUCK DAT I 4500 FOR IT EVERYTHING WORK EXCEPT FOR REAR PASSENGER WINDOW AND I GOT THE REGULATOR FOR THAT JUST TO LAZY TO PUT IT ON....................


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 01:48 PM~10269574
> *whats up goofy
> *


waiting on 430..ready to go home...jus bout to finish some paper work..then im out..  ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:50 PM~10269588
> *NA FUCK DAT I 4500 FOR IT EVERYTHING WORK EXCEPT FOR REAR PASSENGER WINDOW AND I GOT THE REGULATOR FOR THAT JUST TO LAZY TO PUT IT ON....................
> *


how many miles it got


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 03:49 PM~10269582
> *Latin you buy up everything!! affecting supply and demand and making prices go up. U responsible for oil prices too??!?!
> *


I work for a company that is booming due to high gas prices. I can't complain.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 27 2008, 02:47 PM~10269562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 01:51 PM~10269590
> *how many miles it got
> *


124000...................


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2008, 01:51 PM~10269589
> *waiting on 430..ready to go home...jus bout to finish some paper work..then im out..  ..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAN THIS SOME BULL SHIT IM STUCK WITHOUT A FUCKIN PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 01:50 PM~10269586
> *chartmath paint and body, in stafford, main and dulles, 1500 chopped molded and reinforced. and primer.
> *


  ...thanks...in STAFFORD...  then right after str8 to Ordayas :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 03:52 PM~10269605
> *MAN THIS SOME BULL SHIT IM STUCK WITHOUT A FUCKIN PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Might as well take the $, broke baller. :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:52 PM~10269597
> *124000...................
> *


that bitch is more tired than danny after running around the track twice 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 02:53 PM~10269611
> *that bitch is more tired than danny after running around the track twice
> :biggrin:
> *


once and more like walk.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2008, 01:53 PM~10269608
> * ...thanks...in STAFFORD...  then right after str8 to Ordayas :0
> *


he's good peeps. he also painted the honda kandy back when i had it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 03:53 PM~10269611
> *that bitch is more tired than danny after running around the track twice
> :biggrin:
> *


the track runs around danny, what you talmbout


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 01:53 PM~10269611
> *that bitch is more tired than danny after running around the track twice
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

we can cut the top off your car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 27 2008, 01:53 PM~10269610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tired enough to meet up with u in 15minutes doing 106mph strong!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 01:54 PM~10269617
> *once  and more like walk.
> *


exactly wat i was thinkn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres one with 35k miles...

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/616128775.html


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 01:54 PM~10269625
> *we can cut the top off your car
> *


  call u in a bit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:54 PM~10269626
> *na im good i got the money for the phone just waitin on delivery.......
> tired enough to meet up with u in 15minutes doing 106mph strong!!!!!
> *


106? thats it? oh, you still have speed limiter on huh? turned that bitch off 1st day i got capala.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2008, 01:56 PM~10269633
> * call u in a bit
> *


cool,, i may do it to my car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10269630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea still got it on............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so sup 2500 right now for the lac..im on the way


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 01:58 PM~10269649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its carlos back in the day :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 01:57 PM~10269635
> *106? thats it?  oh, you still have speed limiter on huh?  turned that bitch off 1st day i got capala.
> *


u programmed it or wat u do?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 01:59 PM~10269655
> *so sup 2500 right now for the lac..im on the way
> *


da fuck is dat a deposit o somethin????????


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 02:59 PM~10269664
> *its carlos back in the day :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont be mad cause that is you NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 02:01 PM~10269684
> *Dont be mad cause that is you NOW :biggrin:
> *


no :nono: will i may be fat but my dick is bigger :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 03:05 PM~10269724
> *no :nono: will i may be fat  but my dick is bigger  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


Compared to a ants maybe :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 03:08 PM~10269748
> *Compared to a ants maybe  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











Carlos said why didnt you invite us to the wedding Big Country??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:01 PM~10269679
> *da fuck is dat a deposit o somethin????????
> *


yea and ill pay you the rest whenever big danny lifts the 68, in otherwords...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 02:51 PM~10269591
> *I work for a company that is booming due to high gas prices.  I can't complain.
> *



This the same one I am waiting for IT guy to croak or leave?? Imma be moving to Katy soon and might start job hunting so I dont got to drive way out here...i am going from a 7 min drive to a 1 hr drive to get to work.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 02:08 PM~10269748
> *Compared to a ants maybe  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no :twak: :nono: get your freind to come over and she can see it and let you know :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 02:12 PM~10269778
> *yea and ill pay you the rest whenever big danny lifts the 68, in otherwords...
> *


.............yea sounds like no deal then....................go head come get the fleet and thatll be the deposit for whenever u sell the coupe


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 03:13 PM~10269783
> *This the same one I am waiting for IT guy to croak or leave??  Imma be moving to Katy soon and might start job hunting so I dont got to drive way out here...i am going from a 7 min drive to a 1 hr drive to get to work.
> *


are you waiting for your lease to expire or are you gonna brake it?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 02:11 PM~10269775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK CARLOS :angry: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 27 2008, 03:00 PM~10269669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 03:14 PM~10269800
> *are you waiting for your lease to expire or are you gonna brake it?
> *



Expire. End of May


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up ham


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up ham


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 03:18 PM~10269838
> *Expire.  End of May
> *


you leased that mustang? :uh:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2008, 01:49 PM~10269579
> *lone star...who chopped the top on your old mc...thinking of doing it...
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 03:28 PM~10269903
> *you leased that mustang?  :uh:
> *



???? nukkah, thats what happens when you come in on the ass end of a convo....I am MOVING to katy when my LEASE EXPIRES....on the apt. I didnt lease the Mustang. :uh:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 02:22 PM~10269870
> *whats up ham
> *


chillin... u?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 03:32 PM~10269932
> *???? nukkah, thats what happens when you come in on the ass end of a convo....I am MOVING to katy when my LEASE EXPIRES....on the apt.  I didnt lease the Mustang. :uh:
> *


oh. wheres the apt at? i might know someone who might wanna take it over.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 27 2008, 02:33 PM~10269943
> *chillin... u?
> 
> *


the same, im talking to a new one :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 03:34 PM~10269949
> *oh.    wheres the apt at?  i might know someone who might wanna take it over.
> *



Between Galleria and Bellaire on the south side of 59 on Fountain View (Renwick) close to Bellaire Rd. The apts are all bills paid and my 1 bedder is at $590/month now and includes a stacked washer/dryer in the unit. Also has covered unassigned parking and security at entrance...and the most friggin potholes and speedbumps in any complex I've ever seen!!! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 02:14 PM~10269795
> *.............yea sounds like no deal then....................go head come get the fleet and thatll be the deposit for whenever u sell the coupe
> *


coupe aint forsale. i need a big body to big its big brother


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 03:37 PM~10269963
> *Between Galleria and Bellaire on the south side of 59 on Fountain View (Renwick) close to Bellaire Rd. The apts are all bills paid and my 1 bedder is at $590/month now and includes a stacked washer/dryer in the unit.  Also has covered unassigned parking and security at entrance...and the most friggin potholes and speedbumps in any complex I've ever seen!!!   :angry:
> *


hmm.. close to my job. kinda cheap for that area with all bills paid, aint it?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 02:38 PM~10269966
> *coupe aint forsale. i need a big body to big its big brother
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2008, 03:42 PM~10269991
> *:uh:
> *


wait til next month, when he's bored with it.. coupe will be avail.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 03:41 PM~10269981
> *hmm..  close to my job.  kinda cheap for that area with all bills paid, aint it?
> *



Well if it was on the OTHER side of 59, the Galleria side then i'd say yes. Except its on the southside of 59 in pupuseriaville.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 27 2008, 10:45 AM~10267201
> *That boy SLIMMMMMMM!!!!  Marco!!!! wadddaaa!!
> 
> 
> ...


NO THATS MATT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 03:46 PM~10270011
> *Well if it was on the OTHER side of 59, the Galleria side then i'd say yes.  Except its on the southside of 59 in pupuseriaville.
> *


my kinda place 


seriously though, its close to my work. but i still rather buy a townhouse then get into a lease. but i'll let people know.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 02:37 PM~10269963
> *Between Galleria and Bellaire on the south side of 59 on Fountain View (Renwick) close to Bellaire Rd. The apts are all bills paid and my 1 bedder is at $590/month now and includes a stacked washer/dryer in the unit.  Also has covered unassigned parking and security at entrance...and the most friggin potholes and speedbumps in any complex I've ever seen!!!   :angry:
> *


i thought those were astroid craters... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 27 2008, 02:58 PM~10269649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn big texas.next time try harder :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 03:37 PM~10269963
> *Between Galleria and Bellaire on the south side of 59 on Fountain View (Renwick) close to Bellaire Rd. The apts are all bills paid and my 1 bedder is at $590/month now and includes a stacked washer/dryer in the unit.  Also has covered unassigned parking and security at entrance...and the most friggin potholes and speedbumps in any complex I've ever seen!!!  :angry:
> *



ha sounds like lantern village (the only place with a working security gate in that area :biggrin: )

used to be a nice place waayyyy back.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2008, 07:51 PM~10263967
> *wut up homie...
> *


  chillin, searchin for sum stuff. FOR THE ELCO, ya sabes!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 02:57 PM~10269635
> *106? thats it?  oh, you still have speed limiter on huh?  turned that bitch off 1st day i got capala.
> *



still got mine on :biggrin: with over 200k on da dash


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 27 2008, 04:55 PM~10270892
> *ha sounds like lantern village (the only place with a working security gate in that area :biggrin: )
> 
> used to be a nice place waayyyy back.
> *


hood croft


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 06:52 PM~10271346
> *hood croft
> *


fa' sho'


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 27 2008, 04:41 PM~10270779
> *damn big texas.next time try harder  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im not like you i know what my dick looks like :biggrin: we all know you can not see it hill you may not have one now all that fat you got :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 27 2008, 06:51 PM~10271337
> *still got mine on :biggrin:  with over 200k on da dash
> 
> 
> ...


i get in enough trouble with speedo just way it is..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 02:43 PM~10269998
> *wait til next month, when he's bored with it.. coupe will be avail.
> *


yeap exactly wat im waitin for


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up noe....you coming to the picnic next sunday??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2008, 07:32 PM~10272081
> *wut up noe....you coming to the picnic next sunday??
> *


yez zir ima make it out there reppin NO RIDERS OF AMERICA C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 06:24 PM~10271598
> *i get in enough trouble with speedo just way it is..
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooohhhhh CHIT! :nosad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 27 2008, 06:57 PM~10271406
> *fa' sho'
> *


whats the deal for sat.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Krazy Toyz Hopper/chipper is ready.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Slim pm sent.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 27 2008, 08:46 PM~10272214
> *whats the deal for sat.
> *



booked. gettin a new a/c for the casa.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 27 2008, 07:47 PM~10272231
> *Krazy Toyz Hopper/chipper is ready.
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 27 2008, 09:47 PM~10272231
> *Krazy Toyz Hopper/chipper is ready.
> *


u know tha drill homie, pics or it didnt happen! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 27 2008, 07:49 PM~10272245
> *:nicoderm:
> *



You going to the show Sunday?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 27 2008, 07:50 PM~10272254
> *:0
> *



You ready for Sunday?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 27 2008, 09:52 PM~10272269
> *You going to the show Sunday?
> *


dont know yet homie, i dont think so, workin on tha hood to purple stuff cylinder flew thru..  pure power!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 27 2008, 07:54 PM~10272291
> *dont know yet homie, i dont think so, workin on tha hood to purpl stuff cylinder flew thru..  pure power!
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 27 2008, 07:53 PM~10272282
> *You ready for Sunday?
> *


 :yes: :yes: ready to break them motors :cheesy: u going single or double


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 27 2008, 07:54 PM~10272291
> *dont know yet homie, i dont think so, workin on tha hood to purple stuff cylinder flew thru..  pure power!
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 27 2008, 07:54 PM~10272291
> *dont know yet homie, i dont think so, workin on tha hood to purple stuff cylinder flew thru..  pure power!
> *


calmate, cual pinche flew cylinder ni que nada, just a defective cylinder :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 27 2008, 07:57 PM~10272309
> *:yes:  :yes: ready to break them motors :cheesy: u going single or double
> *


I like Radicals-


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 27 2008, 08:00 PM~10272339
> *I like Radicals-
> *


 :0  me too :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 27 2008, 09:59 PM~10272333
> *calmate, cual pinche flew cylinder ni que nada, just a defective cylinder :biggrin:
> *


sounds like it but i seen it all, and it was tha power!   that bitch was flighin, there was alot of witnesses


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 27 2008, 08:02 PM~10272361
> *sounds like it but i seen it all, and it was tha power!    that bitch was flighin, there was alot of witnesses
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Mar 27 2008, 04:17 PM~10270206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YUP :biggrin: not for much longer


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

hope it works.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 27 2008, 08:06 PM~10272414
> *
> *


they new owner of the cutlass is putting polished 17s and bags....lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 27 2008, 09:14 PM~10272535
> * hope it works.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 27 2008, 10:14 PM~10272535
> * hope it works.
> *


fuck i hate it ,i cant post up pics. :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 27 2008, 10:16 PM~10272554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool, thanks bro good looking out


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody here have a house of kolor book?

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10272774
> *anybody here have a house of kolor book?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 27 2008, 08:39 PM~10272774
> *anybody here have a house of kolor book?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


u mean a wishbook :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got the hook up on paint but won't give out info since some lil twirp is known to snitch like a hoe and fk it up for everyone else. :angry: 






four doors basti'd


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10272808
> *Got the hook up on paint but won't give out info since some lil twirp is known to snitch like a hoe and fk it up for everyone else.  :angry:
> four doors basti'd
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 27 2008, 10:46 PM~10272837
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 09:47 PM~10272844
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10272808
> *Got the hook up on paint but won't give out info since some lil twirp is known to snitch like a hoe and fk it up for everyone else.  :angry:
> four doors basti'd
> *


yup,thats him. snitch and a queer.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 27 2008, 09:39 PM~10272774
> *anybody here have a house of kolor book?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 10:48 PM~10272858
> *yup,thats him.    snitch and a queer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 27 2008, 10:47 PM~10272846
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 10:53 PM~10272900
> *
> *


go to sleep :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2008, 09:53 PM~10272900
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 09:48 PM~10272858
> *yup,thats him.    snitch and a queer.
> *


 :|


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ay guey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*--WWW.THEBEAT713.COM-- 

Starting next week during lunch hour 12-1pm central time will be 5 dj's for 5 days specials.

Monday - D.J. Shortdog giving you the best of hip hop (new & old), Old School R & B, Oldies, Classic Rock, etc...

Tuesday - D.J. Carmona throwing down, latin house, Salsa, merengue, hip hop, etc...

Wednesday - D.J. Latin pumping out the Freestyle, New Wave, Industrial, new club and old school club, etc..

Thursday - D.J. Cubanito throwing down the very best of Latin and Euro House music.

Friday - Mark D - Throwing out the hottest mixes of House, Trance, electronic, etc....

Every week will be a different mix from the D.J.'s, so log onto www. thebeat713. com and tune in!

The 5 mixes played during the week will be thrown continuously for 5 hours on Saturday evenings as a wrap up.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 09:57 PM~10272939
> *--WWW.THEBEAT713.COM--
> 
> Starting next week during lunch hour 12-1pm central time will be 5 dj's for 5 days specials.
> ...


seriously though.. all shyt talkin aside.. (for real).. any plans on taking that station over air?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 10:58 PM~10272955
> *seriously though..  all shyt talkin aside..  (for real).. any plans on taking that station over air?
> *


We've been picked up my some business investors recently, moved into an office off woodridge/i-45. The next step would probably be satellite radio later on down the road. We all do it w/o getting paid, but the love for music. Once someone picks it up, who knows. Beats regular radio repeating b.s. all day long.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 10:01 PM~10272982
> *We've been picked up my some business investors recently, moved into an office off woodridge/i-45.  The next step would probably be satellite radio later on down the road.  We all do it w/o getting paid, but the love for music.  Once someone picks it up, who knows.  Beats regular radio repeating b.s. all day long.
> *


oh. satellite stations broadcost nationwide right? nothing is specific for any local markets?

and wtf..woodridge @ 45? next to day laborers at home depot?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 11:08 PM~10273047
> *oh.    satellite stations broadcost nationwide right? nothing is specific for any local markets?
> 
> and wtf..woodridge @ 45?    next to day laborers at home depot?
> *


nope, next to hcc.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 10:09 PM~10273055
> *nope, next to hcc.
> *



cool....thats actually closer to me than off of Fuqua...and looks alot roomier than the room before.

Old Spot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

met up with lone star at that home depot to swap some hydro parts.. lone star pulled up and 18 wets jumped in his truck.. shoulda seen man using his grapplin skillz to beat those wets out of his truck.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 11:16 PM~10273114
> *cool....thats actually closer to me than off of Fuqua...and looks alot roomier than the room before.
> 
> Old Spot
> ...


That warehouse/studio didn't have enough room. Especially when Firmelows showed up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 10:27 PM~10273250
> *That warehouse/studio didn't have enough room.  Especially when Firmelows showed up.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 11:29 PM~10273272
> *:0
> *


No real a/c or ventillation. smelled like culo y pelotas rosados :burn:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 07:23 PM~10271577
> *im not like you i know what my dick looks like  :biggrin: we all know you can not see it hill you may not have one now all that fat you got  :roflmao:
> *











u should know what your dick looks like with all that playing you do with it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i got sumbody to play with my thang.she knows what my thang looks like thats all that matters.  and stop talking about dicks you gay :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 27 2008, 09:39 PM~10272774
> *anybody here have a house of kolor book?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i do but just for candy paint


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

them books are fuckin expensve..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2008, 09:59 PM~10273569
> *them books are fuckin expensve..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAGALAC, mac2lac, cali rydah

sup homie whenever u got time could u please check out that fleet wit da shell top cuz i needzzzzzzzzzz me dat!!!!!!!!!  would really preciate it homie......hit me wita pm if u check it out or find one


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 27 2008, 10:02 PM~10272361
> *sounds like it but i seen it all, and it was tha power!    that bitch was flighin, there was alot of witnesses
> *


  
bout 20-30 foot in the air :0


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Mar 28 2008, 02:49 AM~10274744
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

BUMP?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

BUMP?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 10:21 PM~10273162
> *met up with lone star at that home depot to swap some hydro parts..  lone star pulled up and 18 wets jumped in his truck..  shoulda seen man using his grapplin skillz to beat those wets out of his truck.
> *




pics?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

sorry HNY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10275056


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 09:21 PM~10273162
> *met up with lone star at that home depot to swap some hydro parts..  lone star pulled up and 18 wets jumped in his truck..  shoulda seen man using his grapplin skillz to beat those wets out of his truck.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 07:34 AM~10275039
> *pics?
> *


X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 06:50 AM~10275085
> *sorry HNY
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10275056
> ...


:roflmao:

fool please! im neither the wife or girlfriend. :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10272808
> *Got the hook up on paint but won't give out info since some lil twirp is known to snitch like a hoe and fk it up for everyone else.  :angry:
> <span style='color:yellow'>mac2lac, cali rydah
> 
> ...


i'll call there today...they are closed by the time i get out of work, but if i have time tomorrow i'll swing by there and check it out....i got ya....  





may just have to keep it for myself.....or charge extra for sentimental value, gas, and time.......hahaha



j/k *****...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*--Friday Night - Wild Friday's & Vinyl Rewind on thebeat713! 

Starting at 6pm (central time) With D.J. Mystery giving you all of those classic hits and new joints. He'll take your requests by email or live chat located on the website.

Then it's time for Vinyl Rewind with D.J. Latin & D.J. Shortdog from 8pm (central time) to ??? or when the dj's get tired and call it a night 
on http://www.thebeat713.com

Special Guest on Vinyl Rewind is singing artist Miss Lupita!

Listen in to see what she's been doing, has done and for the future in the music entertainment business*.










*SEND ALL YOUR SHOUTOUTS OR SONG REQUESTS BY EMAILING:

[email protected] OR [email protected] AND LOGGING INTO THE "LIVE CHAT" ON THE WEBSITE!

YOU CAN ALSO REQUEST SONGS OR GIVE SHOUTOUTS BY CALLING 713.643.BEAT*










*-- 
D.J. Latin
http://www.thebeat713.com - Friday Nights 8PM-12AM central time *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 27 2008, 08:16 PM~10272554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a locos Ride ?:biggrin: :


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 28 2008, 07:46 AM~10275256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of her. but not bad for an older brawd.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speaking of brawds.. heffa at mcdonalds drive thru had big o' black eye.. i was like "you bobbed when you shoulda weaved".. she replied "not funny fat azz". i was like "oh, smart azz huh? no wonder you got black eye".

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYZy9eRazVw


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 08:43 AM~10275471
> *speaking of brawds..  heffa at mcdonalds drive thru had big o' black eye.. i was like "you bobbed when you shoulda weaved"..  she replied "not funny fat azz".  i was like "oh, smart azz huh? no wonder you got black eye".
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahaha :biggrin: yeah that shit explained alot.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 07:43 AM~10275471
> *speaking of brawds..  heffa at mcdonalds drive thru had big o' black eye.. i was like "you bobbed when you shoulda weaved"..  she replied "not funny fat azz".  i was like "oh, smart azz huh? no wonder you got black eye".
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this fool here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that bitch, o' man beat my azz before i came to work, lookin azz *****


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 08:43 AM~10275471
> *speaking of brawds..  heffa at mcdonalds drive thru had big o' black eye.. i was like "you bobbed when you shoulda weaved"..  she replied "not funny fat azz".  i was like "oh, smart azz huh? no wonder you got black eye".
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: you aint right....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 28 2008, 06:51 AM~10275271
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooh que la chingada ya valio madre lollllll but let me know somethin homie ill hook u up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: streetshow, RAGALAC, Dualhex02
whats up RAGALAC?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2008, 08:33 AM~10275719
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: streetshow, RAGALAC, Dualhex02
> whats up RAGALAC?
> *


sup homie......finally put that distrubutor on the lac last night.............. but it still runnin like shit so im fuckin pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 08:40 AM~10275762
> *sup homie......finally put that distrubutor on the lac last night.............. but it still runnin like shit so im  fuckin pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what is ti doing missing? bring it to me i make run like a champ :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

BAYTOWNSLC what it do homie?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2008, 09:00 AM~10275914
> *what is ti doing missing? bring it to me i make run like a champ :biggrin:
> *


ima hook it up to the scanner in a lil bit and see wat da bidnizz is


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> ima hook it up to the scanner in a lil bit and see wat da bidnizz is
> [/quote i bet is that mass air flow sensor the harness usually fucks up on those engines :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > ima hook it up to the scanner in a lil bit and see wat da bidnizz is
> > [/quote i bet is that mass air flow sensor the harness usually fucks up on those engines :uh:
> 
> 
> ILL LET U KNOW IF DATS IT WHEN I SHECKKKKKKK IT OUT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10275934
> *BAYTOWNSLC what it do homie?
> *


 chilln homie ........


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 27 2008, 08:23 PM~10271577
> *im not like you i know what my dick looks like  :biggrin: we all know you can not see it hill you may not have one now all that fat you got  :roflmao:
> *


THATS CUZ U BEAT THE HELL OUT OF IT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 09:43 AM~10275471
> *speaking of brawds..  heffa at mcdonalds drive thru had big o' black eye.. i was like "you bobbed when you shoulda weaved"..  she replied "not funny fat azz".   i was like "oh, smart azz huh? no wonder you got black eye".
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA YOU A DAMN FOOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:....YOU SOULD HAVE PUT IT OVER THE BULLHORN AND CALLED HER ASS OUT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Dedication given out to the passing of Iceblocc's homie and homie of a lot of people - Dhylan Murcia at 10pm

SouthSide Roller Derby Girls Will be on http://www.thebeat713.com to promote this weekends event and also give out the shoutouts on air!*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 09:17 AM~10276063
> *ILL LET U KNOW IF DATS IT WHEN I SHECKKKKKKK IT OUT
> *


orale . i had done sum of those lt1 they a bitch to work on but when they done is ahh a good feeling. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 09:33 AM~10275431
> *never heard of her.  but not bad for an older brawd.
> *


She sings Latin Dance & Spanish ballad songs. Pretty cool chick.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2008, 09:52 AM~10276375
> *orale . i had done sum of those lt1 they a bitch to work on but when they done is ahh a good feeling.  :biggrin:
> *


YEA AFTER HAVING 3 FLEETS I GOT PRETTY GOOD AT EM LOL...............WENT FROM DOING IT IN 2 DAYS TO DOING THE WHOLE DISTRUBUTOR N PLUGS IN LIKE 2 HOURS LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 09:57 AM~10276419
> *YEA AFTER HAVING 3 FLEETS I GOT PRETTY GOOD AT EM LOL...............WENT FROM DOING IT IN 2 DAYS TO DOING THE WHOLE DISTRUBUTOR N PLUGS IN LIKE 2 HOURS LOL
> *


thats good that means you be flaggin them hours. shit you ballin :biggrin: i may need a loan to build me a nice hopper or a show car LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 08:51 AM~10275502
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYZy9eRazVw
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 08:43 AM~10275471
> *speaking of brawds..  heffa at mcdonalds drive thru had big o' black eye.. i was like "you bobbed when you shoulda weaved"..  she replied "not funny fat azz".  i was like "oh, smart azz huh? no wonder you got black eye".
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: estupid your so crazy


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hahahah

you so crazy lookin ass ***** :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2008, 10:00 AM~10276450
> *thats good that means you be flaggin them hours. shit you ballin :biggrin: i may need a loan to build me a nice hopper or a show car LOL :biggrin:
> *


SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT I WISH IM TRYIN MAN IM JUST LEARNING YA DIG...................BY THE WAY IT WAS MY FUCKIN #7 SPARK PLUG WIRE WAS RESTIN ON THE EXHAUST SO I WAS BASICALLY RIDING 7 CYLINDERS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:40 PM~10276719
> *SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT I WISH IM TRYIN MAN IM JUST LEARNING YA DIG...................BY THE WAY IT WAS MY  FUCKIN #7 SPARK PLUG WIRE WAS RESTIN ON THE EXHAUST SO I WAS BASICALLY RIDING 7 CYLINDERS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


DOES THAT MEKI IT AN IMPORT??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 28 2008, 10:48 AM~10276779
> *DOES THAT MEKI IT AN IMPORT??? LOL :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMMMMM.........NA STILL TWICE THE CYLINDERS A HONDA LOL...........V7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS.....FOR 08*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 28 2008, 10:10 AM~10276007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ain't into ballads.. but give her my # anyway. tell her i said SUP.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:0

:nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 11:40 AM~10276719
> *SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT I WISH IM TRYIN MAN IM JUST LEARNING YA DIG...................BY THE WAY IT WAS MY  FUCKIN #7 SPARK PLUG WIRE WAS RESTIN ON THE EXHAUST SO I WAS BASICALLY RIDING 7 CYLINDERS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: gold skoo mechanics would have checked if wires were on headers 1st. fk'n rookie.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 11:04 AM~10276910
> *:uh:    gold skoo mechanics would have checked if wires were on headers 1st.  fk'n rookie.
> *


SHUP HOE LEAST I FIXED MY OWN SHIT 1ST INSTEAD OF GOING N GETTIN FUCKED LIKE U DID FOR UR "TUNE UP".....................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 11:04 AM~10276907
> *:0
> 
> :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:08 PM~10276929
> *:uh:
> *


whats up 'N'. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:07 PM~10276926
> *SHUP HOE LEAST I FIXED MY OWN SHIT 1ST INSTEAD OF GOING N GETTIN FUCKED LIKE U DID FOR UR "TUNE UP".....................
> *


oh, least i did check wires before i gave up and took it to shop. :uh: 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 12:09 PM~10276939
> *whats up 'N'.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 11:09 AM~10276939
> *whats up 'N'.  :cheesy:
> *


SUP "M"



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 11:12 AM~10276954
> *oh, least i did check wires before i gave up and took it to shop.  :uh:
> :0
> *


U STILL GOT FUCKED...................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:13 PM~10276970
> *SUP "M"
> U STILL GOT FUCKED...................
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 11:15 AM~10276981
> *:angry:
> *


BET DATS DA WAY UR FACE LOOKED LIKE WHEN U HAD TO PAY THAT BILL FOR UR "TUNE UP" HU?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:19 PM~10277019
> *BET DATS DA WAY UR FACE LOOKED LIKE WHEN U HAD TO PAY THAT BILL FOR UR "TUNE UP" HU?????
> *


wasn't no tune up. new water pump, new optispark, new power control module or someshyt like that.. and new fuel enjector valve. wasn't simple as plugs and wires. puto. go play your tuba bitch.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 12:12 PM~10276954
> *:0
> *


Chismoso!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 12:23 PM~10277058
> *Chismoso!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 11:22 AM~10277047
> *wasn't no tune up.  new water pump, new optispark, new power control module or someshyt like that.. and new fuel enjector valve.  wasn't simple as plugs and wires.  puto.  go play your tuba bitch.
> *


DA FUCK IS A FUEL INJECTOR VALVE???????? YEAP U GOT FUCKED FATTY!!!!!!!!!!!! 

GO PLAY WIT UR BELLYBUTTON BITCH SINCE U CANT REACH UR DICK BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:13 PM~10276970
> *SUP "M"
> *


Jus chillin. Ready to get outta here.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 11:25 AM~10277078
> *Jus chillin. Ready to get outta here.
> *


HMMM U STILL BRINGING ME LUNCH LIKE U SAID U WERE GONA DO??????


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

LOW INC JUST WANTS TO SAY :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: SOON!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 12:24 PM~10277073
> *:dunno:
> *


My bad I meant snitch!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 25 2008, 02:57 PM~10252887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG PIMP THESE UR TYPE HU?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:29 PM~10277127
> *BIG PIMP THESE UR TYPE HU?
> *



That one on left looks like that pink flamingos drag queen :0


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 11:34 AM~10277175
> *That one on left looks like that pink flamingos drag queen :0
> *


OK...what the hell lmfao


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:26 PM~10277089
> *HMMM U STILL BRINGING ME LUNCH LIKE U SAID U WERE GONA DO??????
> *


My bad. I forgot. Had to go shoppin for the wedding I gotta go to tomorrow. Next time. :cheesy: lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin server :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 28 2008, 12:29 PM~10277123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one on right looks like an ex of mine..

but those look like high maintance cholas.. drinking starbucks..thats pricey shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2nd from right, looks like the joker. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 PM~10277245
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 12:49 PM~10277291
> *:biggrin:
> *


got plans with this big titty brawd from work 2nite. thinking olive garden.. 


oh, and can you come by after work and shave my back and shoulders.. don't wanna freak her out.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 28 2008, 11:36 AM~10277193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MIGHT WANA CLEAN UNDER UR TITTIES ALSO............HEARD FAT PEOPLE TEND TO LEAVE SHIT UNDER THERE............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 12:51 PM~10277304
> *got plans with this big titty brawd from work 2nite.  thinking olive garden..
> oh, and can you come by after work and shave my back and shoulders.. don't wanna freak her out.
> *


:barf: :burn:

wtf you think i am fool? you need to get a hold of some landscaper or some shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:55 PM~10277338
> *MIGHT WANA CLEAN UNDER UR TITTIES ALSO............HEARD FAT PEOPLE TEND TO LEAVE SHIT UNDER THERE............
> *


don't make me post your band camp pic


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IyMB4pb116w
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 12:58 PM~10277355
> *:barf:  :burn:
> 
> wtf you think i am fool? you need to get a hold of some landscaper or some shit.
> *


 :angry: thought we friends.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 12:55 PM~10277338
> *TRIPPIN............U SLIPPIN BABY.......AND I AINT GIVE U NO PERMISSION TO GO TO NO DAM WEDDIN!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao:

you so dam crazy! wedding are cool. free food, free drink, and music.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 01:04 PM~10277392
> *:angry:  thought we friends.
> *


we are even tho you gotta big mouth. :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 01:55 PM~10277338
> *
> 
> MIGHT WANA CLEAN UNDER UR TITTIES ALSO............HEARD FAT PEOPLE TEND TO LEAVE SHIT UNDER THERE............
> *


 :burn: 'UTA MADRE! :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 01:45 PM~10277259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I don't live in the Northside :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 28 2008, 12:35 PM~10277184
> *OK...what the hell lmfao
> *


baw you right, divine looks more feminine than the one in the chola pic...sad part is, divine is a drag queen.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wait...maybe that was a drag queen chola convention at the starbucks!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 28 2008, 12:12 PM~10277446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 02:03 PM~10277834
> *pinche free loader.........
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

oh :0 


wait

:0 



IMMA be there tonight too. doh! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 02:31 PM~10278020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dunno if I can handle Copa for 2 nights in a row. At least this saturday imma be at Shadow.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 02:34 PM~10278046
> *Dunno if I can handle Copa for 2 nights in a row.  At least this saturday imma be at Shadow.
> *


very nice...i heard about that.......isnt pitbull gonna be at copa tomorrow?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2008, 02:37 PM~10278063
> *very nice...i heard about that.......isnt pitbull gonna be at copa tomorrow?
> *


Yeah I found THAT out after i booked myself for Shadow. I figure since sergio wont be there saturday...i might not get paid, although he said JR was gonna handle it. So I will go work Shadow and check out new layout. Then go back to Copa...if Shadow wants me I can up the price...I am dropping the guestlist accomodation since I never use it....so I am gonna start charging more for new bookings.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR SHIRTS
(while supplies last)











GET YOURS NOW!! 


Buy Online


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:46 PM~10278147
> *2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR SHIRTS
> (while supplies last)
> 
> ...


nice t-shirt.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 02:46 PM~10278147
> *2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR SHIRTS
> (while supplies last)
> 
> ...


scion on front huh? know a certain xray tech that might be interested.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 28 2008, 01:37 PM~10278063
> *very nice...i heard about that.......isnt pitbull gonna be at copa tomorrow?
> *


copa need some prayers cuz dat club going down hill.......starting too look more like a teen club lil by lil..............plus like sergio told that d.j. dont know when to shut da fuck up.........right now i gota say shadow and xo got downtown on lock


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2008, 02:48 PM~10278163
> *nice t-shirt.
> *



Gracias...didnt know I could design stuff like that...did really monochrome stuff before to limit number of screens...its amazing what can be done when you got some people believing in you to put money and time into you. 

Gonna try something different for the next one once these sell out.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 07:46 AM~10275256
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fool please! im neither the wife or girlfriend. :nono:
> *



no shit.


:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 02:51 PM~10278181
> *copa need some prayers cuz dat club going down hill.......starting too look more like a teen club lil by lil..............plus like sergio told that d.j. dont know when to shut da fuck up.........right now i gota say shadow and xo got downtown on lock
> *


XO considered midtown
Shadow downtown and yes they doing good.

Clubs open and close with a quickness...i seen it in the time i done this. TOC is doing strong even considering the move and dress code changes. Copa looks like its just getting the runoff of TOC. Used to be classy latinos, now just thugs. :uh: too many wiggas, chiggas, and miggas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 02:53 PM~10278195
> *no shit.
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 02:51 PM~10278178
> *scion on front huh?  know a certain xray tech that might be interested.
> *


For now the official WWT vehicle is the Scion with the wrap I designed....











If you wanna see a low low, donate your 68 and we'll get it lifted nad put a big WWT logo on the hood or something


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 02:54 PM~10278204
> *XO considered  midtown
> Shadow downtown and yes they doing good.
> 
> ...


my kinda crowd  and whats wrong with that, just make sure you packin a gat. and your cool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 02:56 PM~10278220
> *For now the official WWT vehicle is the Scion with the wrap I designed....
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda painted/muraled it out.. wrappings for tamales.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:52 PM~10278183
> *Gracias...didnt know I could design stuff like that...did really monochrome stuff before to limit number of screens...its amazing what can be done when you got some people believing in you to put money and time into you.
> 
> Gonna try something different for the next one once these sell out.
> *


Where's the lowriders though?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2008, 02:59 PM~10278234
> *Where's the lowriders though?
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 01:54 PM~10278204
> *XO considered  midtown
> Shadow downtown and yes they doing good.
> 
> ...


yea its weird its considered midtown when its just like 4 streets out of downtown.......oh well............but yea copa is the plan b always if ur dress code is out of range....funny how toc tried to get all classy and shit but its still "toc" not name wise but still same hood music and hood people in there..........then u got all the wanabe highrollerz that go in there and buy a bottle or 2 and are wearing shorts and caps and a white tee...............to me i think toc would be doing 8957608927687 times better if they went back to the old hood toc but then u would have to hire like 85621365786 more bouncers also.......plus 104 9 is always advertisin toc so they will always have there people there regardless


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:56 PM~10278220
> *For now the official WWT vehicle is the Scion with the wrap I designed....
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your import?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2008, 02:59 PM~10278234
> *Where's the lowriders though?
> *


What did I just say about the next design?! :uh: I used the xB for reasons listed before. Imma see you buy the next design with a lowrider on it right? Or will there be some other "what about"?
why not a g body? why not an impala? should done this or i'd get it if.....I hear that ALOT.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 02:51 PM~10278181
> *copa need some prayers cuz dat club going down hill.......starting too look more like a teen club lil by lil..............plus like sergio told that d.j. dont know when to shut da fuck up.........right now i gota say shadow and xo got downtown on lock
> *


yup. went to copa for a bday party ( :uh: ) and decided that would be the last time i went there.

xo is cool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 02:53 PM~10278195
> *no shit.
> :cheesy:
> *


"i aint the one"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:04 PM~10278270
> *yup. went to copa for a bday party ( :uh: ) and decided that would be the last time i went there.
> 
> xo is cool.
> *



si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 02:51 PM~10278178
> *scion on front huh?  know a certain xray tech that might be interested.
> *


lol


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:05 PM~10278278
> *"i aint the one"
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 28 2008, 03:04 PM~10278270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong monica? :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2008, 03:03 PM~10278262
> *Is that your import?
> *



Nope I have the 98 Dakota, 08 Mustang and ALMOST got my hands on a project 68 Lincoln Conti 4 door. Pero el pinche federales me cojieron las nalgas y dieron patada en el huevos. :angry: Trying to get tax refund issue squared away...so for now help the Get Hex a Low Fund and buy a shirt.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:06 PM~10278291
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 02:04 PM~10278270
> *yup. went to copa for a bday party ( :uh: ) and decided that would be the last time i went there.
> 
> xo is cool.
> *


yeap......thought it was just on fridays that it was kiddy night there but saturdays also now................need to tell sergio to quit lettin in them lil chicken heads!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:07 PM~10278297
> *Nope I have the 98 Dakota, 08 Mustang and ALMOST got my hands on a project 68 Lincoln Conti 4 door.  Pero el pinche federales me cojieron las nalgas y dieron patada en el huevos.  :angry:  Trying to get tax refund issue squared away...so for now help the Get Hex a Low Fund and buy a shirt.
> *


 :uh: as many brawds you meet at all the clubs, sure you can start up a little team.. to help you bring in some extra $.. be sporting pimp attire and driving linc in no time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 28 2008, 03:06 PM~10278292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exmuthafkinxactly! :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 10:40 AM~10276719
> *SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT I WISH IM TRYIN MAN IM JUST LEARNING YA DIG...................BY THE WAY IT WAS MY  FUCKIN #7 SPARK PLUG WIRE WAS RESTIN ON THE EXHAUST SO I WAS BASICALLY RIDING 7 CYLINDERS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh shit. so is all good now? that means we gona see it at the HLC picnic?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 03:09 PM~10278313
> *:uh: as many brawds you meet at all the clubs, sure you can start up a little team.. to help you bring in some extra $..    be sporting pimp attire and driving linc in no time.
> *


Little team of what? hookers? :biggrin:  dotn care about the attire...just want the car.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:10 PM~10278322
> *hater! :uh:
> exmuthafkinxactly! :cheesy:
> *



I dont get my Monicas mixed up...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 03:09 PM~10278312
> *yeap......thought it was just on fridays that it was kiddy night there but saturdays also now................need to tell sergio to quit lettin in them lil chicken heads!!!!!!!!
> *


yea it was a saturday i went up there too. :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:11 PM~10278328
> *I dont get my Monicas mixed up...
> *


 one wears chonies one dont?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:11 PM~10278328
> *I dont get my Monicas mixed up...
> *


HUH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

:loco:

trippin. :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:12 PM~10278331
> *yea it was a saturday i went up there too. :no:
> *


When was this?? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wish i had a ford focus SS so i can score all da monicas.. mayne.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10278343
> *HUH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :loco:
> ...




puro pedo. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2008, 02:11 PM~10278326
> *oh shit. so is all good now? that means we gona see it at the HLC picnic?
> *


na this is just my daily skeetwood i drive everyday it was the greenish colored one parked behind slims chevy at baytown the actual ragedy RAGALAC is still in da paint shop so no hope for that piece any time soon........... :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10278341
> *one wears chonies one dont?
> *


when theyre with me none of them do... Focus SS does that for ya.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:17 PM~10278355
> *when their with me none of them do... Focus SS does that for ya.
> *


mayne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10278341
> *one wears chonies one dont?
> *


:buttkick:

shut your ass up!! :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10278343
> *HUH?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> :loco:
> ...



when are you going by Coaches with your crew again?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:16 PM~10278346
> *When was this?? :0
> *


it was the night they had those brazilian dancers...????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:16 PM~10278349
> *puro pedo.  :biggrin:
> *


FOR REAL!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:17 PM~10278355
> *when theyre with me none of them do... Focus SS does that for ya.
> *


get the fk outta here with that shit ellie!! :roflmao:

:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:21 PM~10278378
> *get the fk outta here with that shit ellie!! :roflmao:
> 
> :twak: :buttkick:
> *



dont make it too obvious. :uh:


another LIL foul. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10278368
> *when are you going by Coaches with your crew again?
> *


i dunno. been awhile since ive gone.  

last time i went was when they had that fight. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:22 PM~10278385
> *dont make it too obvious.  :uh:
> another LIL foul.  :angry:
> *


 hno: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:23 PM~10278387
> *i dunno. been awhile since ive gone.
> 
> last time i went was when they had that fight. LOL
> *



that same night?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:24 PM~10278393
> *that same night?
> *


yea the night they had that fight by the pool tables.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10278370
> *it was the night they had those brazilian dancers...????
> *


i cant recall the date


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:28 PM~10278420
> *yea the night they had that fight by the pool tables.
> *



ghetto ass place. Thats why Im trying not t go there anymore. buncha trouble maker delinquents. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:30 PM~10278436
> *i cant recall the date
> *


yea i dont remember the day either. it was awhile back...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:31 PM~10278441
> *ghetto ass place. Thats why Im trying not t go there anymore. buncha trouble maker delinquents.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

was probably you and your friends that was fighting....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:32 PM~10278455
> *:roflmao:
> 
> was probably you and your friends that was fighting....
> *




Im a lover not a fighter... but them fools I dont know about.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:32 PM~10278446
> *yea i dont remember the day either. it was awhile back...
> *


u member what you wore?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This was one Bday....maybe I got a pic of you imma play where's Monica


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:34 PM~10278465
> *u member what you wore?
> *



mas triste... shes telling you in a nice way that she was throwed out of her mind to remember... LOL!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Where's Monica


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:33 PM~10278463
> *Im a lover not a fighter... but them fools I dont know about.
> *


so it was the ppl you were with. :roflmao: 

we stayed til we finished our bucket and then went to another lil spot. it was a fun night that night...... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:35 PM~10278477
> *mas triste... shes telling you in a nice way that she was throwed out of her mind to remember... LOL!
> *


No just trying to figure out if I had pics....brazilian dancers was a clue....must have been THIS night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:34 PM~10278465
> *u member what you wore?
> *


black! :roflmao: i always wear black. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:35 PM~10278476
> *This was one Bday....maybe I got a pic of you imma play where's Monica
> 
> 
> ...


LOL nah it was a guys bday party. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:37 PM~10278488
> *so it was the ppl you were with. :roflmao:
> 
> we stayed til we finished our bucket and then went to another lil spot. it was a fun night that night...... :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:36 PM~10278483
> *Where's Monica
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

not there... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:35 PM~10278476
> *This was one Bday....maybe I got a pic of you imma play where's Monica
> 
> 
> ...


back left?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:37 PM~10278492
> *No just trying to figure out if I had pics....brazilian dancers was a clue....must have been THIS night.
> 
> 
> ...


yea that was the night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:39 PM~10278501
> *pics?
> *


on my myspace.

OH THATS RIGHT!! not a friend anymore.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

They got all black


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:41 PM~10278515
> *on my myspace.
> 
> OH THATS RIGHT!! not a friend anymore.....
> *



mest up....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 03:39 PM~10278507
> *back left?
> *


:roflmao:

fool my hair is NOT that color...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:41 PM~10278518
> *They got all black
> 
> *


nah. i didnt take pics for anyone that was workin the club. chilled for awhile upstairs.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

BAck left?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:41 PM~10278524
> *mest up....
> *


LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:44 PM~10278540
> *BAck left?
> 
> *


:roflmao:

:no:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The mysteriously elusive monicabird. :0 

One day, there will be physical proof of the existence of the Pantyless Monibird.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:48 PM~10278560
> *The mysteriously elusive monicabird.  :0
> 
> One day, there will be physical proof of the existence of the Pantyless Monibird.
> *


:roflmao:

we'll just have to see.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 03:50 PM~10278567
> *:roflmao:
> 
> we'll just have to see.... :biggrin:
> *


check PMs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:44 PM~10278540
> *BAck left?
> 
> 
> ...


i know why she aint in the shots. she prolly passed out on floor.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 02:04 PM~10278268
> *What did I just say about the next design?! :uh:   I used the xB for reasons listed before.  Imma see you buy the next design with a lowrider on it right?  Or will there be some other "what about"?
> why not a g body? why not an impala? should done this or i'd get it if.....I hear that ALOT.
> *


why not a lowrider... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2008, 08:15 PM~10272545
> *they new owner of the cutlass is putting polished 17s and bags....lol
> *


  YA VALIO :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 03:44 PM~10278540
> *BAck left?
> 
> 
> ...


i bought this bitch a drink, so imma rub my hard on on her lookin azz *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street, is this is lone star's work scrubs.. purple with dinosours. mayne


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 02:41 PM~10278518
> *They got all black
> 
> 
> ...


THE LAST 2..... :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

GALLO WUT UP HOMIE...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 03:37 PM~10278818
> *GALLO WUT UP HOMIE...
> *


Wat up Wat up!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2008, 03:27 PM~10278751
> *word on street, is this is lone star's work scrubs..  purple with dinosours. mayne
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: plus u know he still were his jock strap from his grappling days ...............


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 02:16 PM~10278352
> *na this is just my daily skeetwood i drive everyday it was the greenish colored one parked behind slims chevy at baytown the actual ragedy RAGALAC is still in da paint shop so no hope for that piece any time soon........... :angry:
> *


shit i mist it. anyways it takes time if you wana do it right


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10278694
> *  YA VALIO :angry:
> *


 donde te escondes tu?i thought you be breaking people off in Baytown


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2008, 04:05 PM~10279011
> *shit i mist it. anyways it takes time if you wana do it right
> *


yea no rush.......gota let ****** get they shine on cuz when i get it right n tight it gona be BUSTANIGGAASSTIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2008, 10:21 PM~10273162
> *met up with lone star at that home depot to swap some hydro parts..  lone star pulled up and 18 wets jumped in his truck..   shoulda seen man using his grapplin skillz to beat those wets out of his truck.
> *


for sum reason lone star likes meeting up at home depot.met up with him a while back to buy sumthing from him to :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 04:54 PM~10278946
> *bahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: plus u know he still were his jock strap from his grappling days ...............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 28 2008, 05:29 PM~10279435
> *for sum reason lone star likes meeting up at home depot.met up with him a while back to buy sumthing from him to :biggrin:
> *


home depot is where its at, last week i picked up some fools to help move furniture.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10279693
> *home depot is where its at, last week i picked up some fools to help move furniture.
> *


you pay em with rocks? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2008, 03:54 PM~10278946
> *bahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: plus u know he still were his jock strap from his grappling days ...............
> *


keep it up and im gonna wrap that mafucka around your throat bojangles


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

what it do los


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJ Latin Live in the mix now!! log on to www.thebeat713.com



shout outs requests....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 27 2008, 09:44 PM~10273437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you can talk all that shit when im not on but when im on you dont got shit to say :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 27 2008, 03:46 PM~10270012
> *NO THATS MATT
> *


 OOOPs My bad. Looks like Marco :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 07:50 PM~10279913
> *i see you can talk all that shit when im not on but when im on you dont got shit to say  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


werent you talking shit about me when i wasnt on.dont get sensitive on me now :biggrin: next time ill call you so u can get on so i can type sum shit.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *BIG_TEXAS*, 1984CADDY, Los's64
nevermind you already on


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Waddup!!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 28 2008, 07:06 PM~10280062
> *werent you talking shit about me when i wasnt on.dont get sensitive on me now  :biggrin: next time ill call you so u can get on so i can type sum shit.
> *


im not getting like you :biggrin: im not a bitch or "sensitive" if you wood call it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 28 2008, 07:21 PM~10280163
> *Waddup!!
> *


not to much,, hows the 64


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Besides sittin in my driveway? Chillin I guess.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10280181
> *Besides sittin in my driveway?  Chillin I guess.
> *


are you going this sunday to the car show


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah I'm thinking of hittin it up. Aftewards Imma hit up the South Side Roller Derby and go support Tera. I got a few extra tickets. Anyone interested?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10280218
> *Yeah I'm thinking of hittin it up. Aftewards Imma hit up the South Side Roller Derby and go support Tera. I got a few extra tickets. Anyone interested?
> *


cool,, how much do they go for


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10280218
> *Yeah I'm thinking of hittin it up. Aftewards Imma hit up the South Side Roller Derby and go support Tera. I got a few extra tickets. Anyone interested?
> *


cool,, how much do they go for


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Diva in the house with Dj Latin at thebeat713 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 28 2008, 07:53 PM~10280413
> *Diva in the house with Dj Latin at thebeat713 :biggrin:
> *


whats up,,
hey i called up there, get him to put on "my 64" :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Diva in the house with Dj Latin at thebeat713 :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:00 PM~10280450
> *whats up,,
> hey i called up there, get him to put on "my 64"  :biggrin:
> *


It's coming right up!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 28 2008, 08:01 PM~10280453
> *Diva in the house with Dj Latin at thebeat713 :biggrin:
> *


i got to say this d.j is good, he is not like the other ones on the radio he gots some good shit on


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:04 PM~10280474
> *i got to say this d.j is good, he is not like the other ones on the radio he gots some good shit on
> *


good looking out d.j


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up carlos


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

We are starting a chapter in Houston, Texas. Anyone interested in joining the Blvd Aces Family please send an email to [email protected]

Houston contact Carlos "1984CADDY"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:13 PM~10280521
> *whats up carlos
> *


wut it do big texas.hows the country treating you


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10280540
> *wut it do big texas.hows the country treating you
> *


it cool hows the life whit no lolo :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10280535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up for info


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:18 PM~10280553
> *it cool hows the life whit no lolo  :biggrin:
> *


lolo is in the garage.hows life being a hater. :biggrin: and arent you the one with no lolo


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

wat up Big Tex!? wats da deal homie


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Big Goofy wasuuuuup!?!??!?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 28 2008, 08:25 PM~10280598
> *lolo is in the garage.hows life being a hater. :biggrin: and arent you the one with no lolo
> *


the job of being a hater is you :biggrin: im on l3" and got 2pumps on the way how about YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up my lords


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:25 PM~10280607
> *wat up Big Tex!? wats da deal homie
> *


whats up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:28 PM~10280627
> *the job of being a hater is you  :biggrin: im on l3" and got 2pumps on the way how about YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:28 PM~10280627
> *the job of being a hater is you  :biggrin: im on l3" and got 2pumps on the way how about YOU  :biggrin:
> *


your just gonna have to wait and see :biggrin: lets just say its big


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10280634
> *wut up my lords
> *


whats up G


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10280535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good to see another big name club in houston..good luck

GOOFY..CHAIRMAN OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 28 2008, 08:30 PM~10280642
> *your just gonna have to wait and see :biggrin: lets just say its big
> *


in 2020 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:30 PM~10280647
> *whats up G
> *


JUS CHILLEN HOMIE...  ..WHERE MIKE AT..


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10280657
> *good to see another big name club in houston..good luck
> 
> GOOFY..CHAIRMAN OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL...
> *



Thanks


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:32 PM~10280672
> *JUS CHILLEN HOMIE...  ..WHERE MIKE AT..
> *


i dont know


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:28 PM~10280627
> *the job of being a hater is you  :biggrin: im on l3" and got 2pumps on the way how about YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Mar 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10280634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:34 PM~10280687
> *:0
> wjeres the alcohol at??
> :0
> *


YOU KNOW US..WE ALCOHOLICS... :cheesy: ..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 08:32 PM~10280665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can never have too many Lo-Los


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HAMNIZZIE..WUT MY BROTHER....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:36 PM~10280701
> *YOU KNOW US..WE ALCOHOLICS... :cheesy: ..
> *


  only on the weekends


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up ham


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10280707
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

its all EMPIER now


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Ham??????.......................Fo Sho!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10280716
> * only on the weekends
> *


OF COURSE ...READY FOR SOME CROWNS AND LIME......


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10280711
> *HAMNIZZIE..WUT MY BROTHER....
> *


what it do playa


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

members are celebrating their birthday today
from805(20), jermbug(23), 8-Ball(23), blazin_lo(20), Invisible123(28), *DISTURBED(28), *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10280707
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 28 2008, 08:39 PM~10280734
> *members are celebrating their birthday today
> from805(20), jermbug(23), 8-Ball(23), blazin_lo(20), Invisible123(28), DISTURBED(28),
> *


HAPPY B-DAY DISTURBED...WUT UP LOS


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:38 PM~10280724
> *its all EMPIER now
> *


..................................................................... :ugh: 
its EMPIRE.....dam, no more coronas for u homie!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:38 PM~10280728
> *Ham??????.......................Fo Sho!
> *


yes sir


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 08:37 PM~10280707
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD PAT....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:38 PM~10280724
> *its all EMPIER now
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:39 PM~10280732
> *OF COURSE ...READY FOR SOME CROWNS AND LIME......
> *


mixed wit sum hypno :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:40 PM~10280741
> *..................................................................... :ugh:
> its EMPIRE.....dam, no more coronas for u homie!
> *


HELL NAW..DRINK TO YA FALL


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> ..................................................................... :ugh:
> its EMPIRE.....dam, no more coronas for u homie!
> [/quot
> WHAT NO MORE FOR ME :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 09:40 PM~10280746
> *LOOKIN GOOD PAT....
> *



thanks foo'z!

waitin on the chromer to work his magic :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE,HOUSTON STYLEZ,BLVD ACES AND PNEUMATIK..IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> HELL NAW..DRINK TO YA FALL


 :rofl: 



> > ..................................................................... :ugh:
> > its EMPIRE.....dam, no more coronas for u homie!
> > [/quot
> > WHAT NO MORE FOR ME :angry: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:40 PM~10280738
> *HAPPY B-DAY DISTURBED...WUT UP LOS
> *



just chillin I see this topic belongs to Empire tonight :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10280766
> *thanks foo'z!
> 
> waitin on the chromer to work his magic  :biggrin:
> *


  LIKE HOW U KEEP US UP WIT THE UPDATES...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:43 PM~10280774
> *EMPIRE,HOUSTON STYLEZ,BLVD ACES AND PNEUMATIK..IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yes sir here at the thebeat713 mayne chillin wit dat boi Dj Latin


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 09:37 PM~10280707
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


itchy butt car club in full effect!!! 

lookin good


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:40 PM~10280738
> *HAPPY B-DAY DISTURBED...WUT UP LOS
> *



just chillin I see this topic belongs to Empire tonight :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:43 PM~10280774
> *EMPIRE,HOUSTON STYLEZ,BLVD ACES AND PNEUMATIK..IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10280766
> *thanks foo'z!
> 
> waitin on the chromer to work his magic  :biggrin:
> *


  ...KEEP US UPDATED HOMIE


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 28 2008, 08:44 PM~10280780
> *just chillin I see this topic belongs to Empire tonight  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 28 2008, 08:46 PM~10280791
> *just chillin I see this topic belongs to Empire tonight  :uh:
> *


OK..ILL SIGN OFF.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:47 PM~10280804
> *OK..ILL SIGN OFF.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 09:44 PM~10280786
> *itchy butt car club in full effect!!!
> 
> lookin good
> *



representin till i put the fire out wit the tucks pads :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i finished up the firewall and frame since you been here


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:43 PM~10280776
> *:rofl:
> i got u dawg, fuck it, its friday... :biggrin:
> *


good i need more :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 08:47 PM~10280810
> *good i need more  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: so wasup when is texas city comin to the H again, been a min!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 28 2008, 08:47 PM~10280808
> *:loco:
> *


 :yes: I AM


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:50 PM~10280824
> *:yes: I AM
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 09:47 PM~10280809
> *representin till i put the fire out wit the tucks pads  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i finished up the firewall and frame since you been here
> *


dont forget to buy some new cortez since them talkin to ya already! :0


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:49 PM~10280819
> *:biggrin: so wasup when is tecas city comin to the H again, been a min!
> *


what did he said?
:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 28 2008, 08:51 PM~10280831
> *what did he said?
> :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:49 PM~10280819
> *:biggrin: so wasup when is tecas city comin to the H again, been a min!
> *


im in the H all day 24/7 :biggrin: but i hit you up next time i down by you


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 28 2008, 08:51 PM~10280831
> *what did he said?
> :uh:
> *


he said wheres da crowns at ???


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 28 2008, 08:51 PM~10280831
> *what did he said?
> :uh:
> *


ass.lol....
been a minute since we've seen Big James :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 09:51 PM~10280829
> *dont forget to buy some new cortez since them talkin to ya already! :0
> *



i keep it real with the busted up shoes, that way you know a car is gettin built :cheesy: 

im so broke it aint funny :angry:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 28 2008, 08:51 PM~10280831
> *what did he said?
> :uh:
> *


now you know im in H town 24/7 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10280855
> *he said wheres da crowns at ???
> *


 :biggrin: in my fridge


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 28 2008, 08:53 PM~10280846
> *:dunno:
> *


whoa...dis a family affair.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:55 PM~10280862
> *:biggrin:  in my fridge
> *


thats it?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 09:54 PM~10280857
> *i keep it real with the busted up shoes, that way you know a car is gettin built :cheesy:
> 
> im so broke it aint funny :angry:
> *


seen that shit in off topic... car lookin good tho.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:55 PM~10280862
> *:biggrin:  in my fridge
> *


wrong place... should be in ya hand like me..... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Mar 28 2008, 08:41 PM~10280752
> *:wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 28 2008, 08:56 PM~10280873
> *thats it?
> *


boy str8 PAULIN....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 28 2008, 08:56 PM~10280873
> *thats it?
> *


hypno......tequila......some gold tequila....and sum bs wine....oh and sum GALLO wine aka my juice i keep for the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 28 2008, 08:41 PM~10280756
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats up whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:56 PM~10280877
> *wrong place... should be in ya hand like me..... :cheesy:
> *


mine is chillin next to the keyboard....wit no limes :angry: ran out. waiting for mister lateness himself, Wrath


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

we need to do something in G-town


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 08:59 PM~10280900
> *mine is chillin next to the keyboard....wit no limes :angry:  ran out. waiting for LORD LATENESS himself, Wrath
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10280915
> *we need to do something in G-town
> *


id be down if i had some Monte Doors..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10280915
> *we need to do something in G-town
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:58 PM~10280892
> *whats up whats up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So what are you gonna do???


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 09:02 PM~10280925
> *id be down if i had some Monte Doors..
> *


its going down in g-town


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10280949
> *
> *


Franky good people!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10280951
> *So what are you gonna do???
> *


get that money


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10280949
> *
> *


 :0 ..ALL DAT GATOR


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:08 PM~10280973
> *get that money
> *


under the mattress already


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:08 PM~10280973
> *get that money
> *


 :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lord Goofy, Gallo, BIG_TEXAS, *Medusa*, Bay89, McHam, La_Nena
:wave:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 10:08 PM~10280973
> *get that money
> *


So whats up you gonna come over on sat for some tamales?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 09:08 PM~10280983
> *under the mattress already
> *


you know it  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 28 2008, 09:11 PM~10281004
> *So whats up you gonna come over on sat for some tamales?
> *


cool,, you know im down for some tamales :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 10:57 AM~10276857
> *SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS.....FOR 08
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget this sundays car show!!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 09:09 PM~10280986
> *:0
> *


looking in to getting a new car


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

thatz wutz up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 10:16 PM~10281042
> *cool,, you know im down for some tamales  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:20 PM~10281067
> *looking in to getting a new car
> *


.....Ba-Ba-Ba-Ba-Balllliiiiiiin :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10280535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

And.....Im out.......Pool Hall


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:32 PM~10280665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2008, 09:23 PM~10281082
> *.....Ba-Ba-Ba-Ba-Balllliiiiiiin :biggrin:
> *


you will see and the top off :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10280535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


power moves!!!!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

My Webpage


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 28 2008, 10:35 PM~10281174
> *power moves!!!!
> *


Already!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 10:39 PM~10281201
> *My Webpage
> *


FAILED


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 10:39 PM~10281201
> *My Webpage
> *


:uh: :uh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06UAn9lMrPY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 09:43 PM~10281240
> *FAILED
> *


 BOSS LADY got it for me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 28 2008, 09:45 PM~10281259
> *:uh:  :uh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06UAn9lMrPY :biggrin:
> *


thats the one


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 10:46 PM~10281274
> *BOSS LADY got it for me  :biggrin:
> *


wats goin on big homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 09:47 PM~10281282
> *wats goin on big homie  :biggrin:
> *


not much you


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

G your back on


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:52 PM~10281322
> *G your back on
> *


yea..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 10:48 PM~10281288
> *not much you
> *


kickin back postin parts for sale...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

where you from


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 09:52 PM~10281322
> *G your back on
> *


go to off topic....big butts... :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 28 2008, 09:55 PM~10281342
> *
> *


wut it b like


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 09:55 PM~10281343
> *kickin back postin parts for sale...
> *


cool, what do you got for sale


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 09:56 PM~10281347
> *go to off topic....big butts... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


wow like it :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

That is for you james ask your blind date for hers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 28 2008, 09:58 PM~10281379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wood fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I HAD TOO!!!! What are you doin posin like that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 28 2008, 10:01 PM~10281409
> *http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/Wi...ional/boobs.png
> I HAD TOO!!!! What are you doin posin like that :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got you :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 28 2008, 10:57 PM~10281364
> *cool, what do you got for sale
> *


impala parts


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 28 2008, 10:55 PM~10281342
> *
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

There i am bein nice :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 10:05 PM~10281451
> *
> *


 :biggrin: u hittin the car show up this weekend???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 28 2008, 11:07 PM~10281472
> *:biggrin:  u hittin the car show up this weekend???
> *


ill b up there but not in six trey. guess I still owe ya some fried chicken :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Shortdog dropping that old school hip hop mix.

http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

H town baby ima be creepin to da park wuzup


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 28 2008, 11:07 PM~10281469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post more tits please! :biggrin:

and no fat girls or in ur case with earlier post no fat guys :angry: :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 10:11 PM~10281505
> *ill b up there but not in six trey. guess I still owe ya some fried chicken  :biggrin:
> *


thats racist but ill take it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 11:16 PM~10281558
> *post more tits please! :biggrin:
> 
> and no fat girls or in ur case with earlier post no fat guys  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: HAVE FUN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 10:16 PM~10281558
> *post more tits please! :biggrin:
> 
> and no fat girls or in ur case with earlier post no fat guys  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i got some ass to post... :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena+Mar 28 2008, 11:24 PM~10281619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10280535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 29 2008, 12:33 AM~10281694
> *
> *


You lift the caddy already homie? Post pics. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 28 2008, 01:56 PM~10278220
> *For now the official WWT vehicle is the Scion with the wrap I designed....
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. i just fixed that scion.. jon was swangin and hit a pole.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who wants to go to tex mex sunday.. im riding out in da elco..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 28 2008, 11:22 PM~10281603
> *thats racist but ill take it.. :biggrin:
> *


cool homie


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 28 2008, 10:11 PM~10281511
> *D.J. Shortdog dropping that old school hip hop mix.
> 
> http://www.thebeat713.com
> *


Thanks for having me and the South Side Roller Derby Girls in the house on air with thebeat713 tonight! We had a blast!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 28 2008, 10:47 PM~10281771
> *cool homie
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 28 2008, 11:20 PM~10281942
> *
> *


sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2008, 11:30 PM~10281983
> *sup
> *


what up purple boy??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 28 2008, 11:32 PM~10281989
> *what up purple boy??
> *


chillin.. workin.. thats about it..
thinkin about takin this drive to somerville sunday


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2008, 11:36 PM~10282008
> *chillin.. workin.. thats about it..
> thinkin about takin this drive to somerville sunday
> *


What you talkin bout??? You have a ticket to be at my game fool. Your ass better be there :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. shouldn't have ate wings before downing some patron shots.. got sick as hell had to go straight home.. pulled over on way home. on positive note though, cop had me on hood of his car and i puked all over it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone bring me some pepto. 



or tums.. 




or menudo. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LOCOS ON THE WAY TO BAYTOWN LAST WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 28 2008, 11:36 PM~10282008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 28 2008, 11:38 PM~10282017
> *What you talkin bout??? You have a ticket to be at my game fool. Your ass better be there :uh:
> *


i should be able to make it back in time.. i guess... aint no one tell her to buy me a ticket..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2008, 06:35 AM~10282614
> *i should be able to make it back in time.. i guess... aint no one tell her to buy me a ticket..*


no but u asked her....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 29 2008, 06:54 AM~10282552
> *LOCOS ON THE WAY TO BAYTOWN LAST WEEK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


license plate on windshield? :uh: thats a foul


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 10:37 PM~10280707
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN, BUT WHERE'S THA REINFORCEMENT? :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2008, 06:35 AM~10282614
> *i should be able to make it back in time.. i guess... aint no one tell her to buy me a ticket..
> *


No one told her to buy you a ticket you right....she was being nice because YOU SAID you were gonna go to my game FORSURE....but it's all good i'll give it to someone else


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 29 2008, 08:14 AM~10282687
> *No one told her to buy you a ticket you right....she was being nice because YOU SAID you were gonna go to my game FORSURE....but it's all good i'll give it to someone else
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:03 AM~10282666
> *license plate on windshield?  :uh:    thats a foul
> *


im going to repaint the bumpers i got the frame but im waitting till i repaint them :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 29 2008, 08:17 AM~10282693
> *im going to repaint the bumpers i got the frame but im waitting till i repaint them :biggrin:
> *


still a foul. just FYI


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy ponte a jajar guey. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:18 AM~10282698
> *still a foul.  just FYI
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 29 2008, 07:54 AM~10282552
> *LOCOS ON THE WAY TO BAYTOWN LAST WEEK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS, WE NEED TO HIT THA STREETS MORE OFTEN!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, streetshow, Medusa

i'd go to your roller derby thing.. esp if i can meet that brawd that wears the rag bank robber style.  

but i work sundays :angry: i'm off the 6th though, lemme know if ya'll got a match that day.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 29 2008, 09:19 AM~10282703
> *h-town team 84 caddy ponte a jajar guey. :biggrin:
> *


IM ABOUT TO ROLL TO CIROS HOUSE AND PIC UP THE CADDY SO I CAN PULL THA ENGINE OUT AND DROP MY NEW ENGINE IN IT! :biggrin:  TIME TO HIT THA 40'S ON SINGLE PUMP


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:26 AM~10282721
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, streetshow, Medusa
> 
> ...


We have our bouts once a month but we scrimmage every WEd which is pretty much the same as a game we are just as ruff.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 29 2008, 08:30 AM~10282735
> *We have our bouts once a month but we scrimmage every WEd which is pretty much the same as a game we are just as ruff.
> *


work wed nights. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 07:28 AM~10282726
> *IM ABOUT  TO ROLL TO CIROS HOUSE AND PIC UP THE CADDY SO I CAN PULL THA ENGINE OUT AND DROP MY NEW ENGINE IN IT! :biggrin:   TIME TO HIT THA 40'S ON SINGLE PUMP
> *


eso . asi me gusta . looks like is going to be on now. im hopping to find another towncar soon. i want to hop too :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:03 AM~10282666
> *license plate on windshield?  :uh:    thats a foul
> *


oh looking at license plates on windshield ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 29 2008, 08:37 AM~10282767
> *oh looking at license plates on windshield, lookin azz ***** :biggrin:
> *


if you gonna say it, say it right.. i correct it for you. you o' i wanna be like devious actin azz ***** :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lord Goofy, *lone star*, lvlikeg, cali rydah, STRANGE, streetshow, Medusa


uh oh.. mr purple scrubs with dino on it, just showed up. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

thatz wuz up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

EVERYONE IS WELCOME*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 29 2008, 08:45 AM~10282815
> *
> *****CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****
> 
> ...


 :uh: unless your part of FNU and wanna be in tug-o-war.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:47 AM~10282822
> *:uh:  unless your part of FNU and wanna be in tug-o-war.
> *


HAPPY NOW










*
*******EXPECT DEVIOUS HATER8*********


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 29 2008, 08:55 AM~10282850
> *EVERYONE IS WELCOME[/size]*
> 
> ********EXPECT  DEVIOUS HATER8*********
> [/b]


still coming. took day off work. 





just not sure which bucket imma bring. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:38 AM~10282774
> *if you gonna say it, say it right.. i correct it for you.  you o' i wanna be like devious actin azz *****  :uh:
> *


you a fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:41 AM~10282791
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Lord Goofy, lone star, lvlikeg, cali rydah, STRANGE, streetshow, Medusa
> uh oh.. mr purple scrubs with dino on it, just showed up.    :uh:
> *


sup


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:57 AM~10282856
> *still coming.  took day off work.
> just not sure which bucket imma bring.  :biggrin:
> *


hot wings..beer


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA........................................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

mas triste


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 09:57 AM~10282856
> *still coming.  took day off work.
> just not sure which bucket imma bring.  :biggrin:
> *



YOU BETTA BRING 1 THAT WILL MAKE IT I KNOW SIC IS TIRED OF RESCUEING YOUR ASS!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 07:28 AM~10282726
> *IM ABOUT  TO ROLL TO CIROS HOUSE AND PIC UP THE CADDY SO I CAN PULL THA ENGINE OUT AND DROP MY NEW ENGINE IN IT! :biggrin:   TIME TO HIT THA 40'S ON SINGLE PUMP
> *


i need my shit :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 08:28 AM~10282726
> *IM ABOUT  TO ROLL TO CIROS HOUSE AND PIC UP THE CADDY SO I CAN PULL THA ENGINE OUT AND DROP MY NEW ENGINE IN IT! :biggrin:   TIME TO HIT THA 40'S ON SINGLE PUMP
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 08:08 AM~10282672
> *CLEAN, BUT WHERE'S THA REINFORCEMENT? :biggrin:
> *



ha, she's no hopper homie! she's too fat (but she's got some nice curves) :biggrin: 

jus layin it low fa' street and fa' sho'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 29 2008, 09:55 AM~10283371
> *ha, she's no hopper homie!  she's too fat (but she's got some nice curves) :biggrin:
> 
> jus layin it low fa' street and fa' sho'
> *


what goin on witcha pat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2008, 11:00 AM~10283397
> *what goin on witcha pat
> *



nada foo' wuz the deal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 29 2008, 10:03 AM~10283413
> *nada foo' wuz the deal
> *


enjoying this nice weather :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dave wuz the deal


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2008, 11:05 AM~10283419
> *enjoying this nice weather  :uh:
> *



yea right huh...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 29 2008, 10:06 AM~10283427
> *yea right huh...
> *


i was on call last nite and the lady died before i got there, made me get out of bed for nothing :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2008, 11:09 AM~10283438
> *i was on call last nite and the lady died before i got there, made me get out of bed for nothing  :uh:
> *


thats sucks for her and for you :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up big tx, hamnizzie...


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 29 2008, 10:23 AM~10283501
> *wut up big tx, hamnizzie...
> *


chillin...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 27 2008, 02:46 PM~10270011
> *Well if it was on the OTHER side of 59, the Galleria side then i'd say yes.  Except its on the southside of 59 in pupuseriaville.
> *



hate that side of town.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2008, 11:09 AM~10283438
> *i was on call last nite and the lady died before i got there, made me get out of bed for nothing  :uh:
> *


dammit old folks cant die at the proper time :angry: 




> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 11:28 AM
> QUOTE(Dualhex02 @ Mar 27 2008, 02:46 PM)
> Well if it was on the OTHER side of 59, the Galleria side then i'd say yes.  Except its on the southside of 59 in pupuseriaville.
> 
> ...


pinche hater :uh: better than the dirty ass northwest side.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 27 2008, 07:49 PM~10272244
> *booked.  gettin a new a/c for the casa.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up G


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 29 2008, 10:44 AM~10283575
> *whats up G
> *


working hard..... :biggrin: get off at 430pm


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

to the ones that call me for $


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 29 2008, 10:44 AM~10283580
> *working hard..... :biggrin:  get off at 430pm
> *


cool  so hows you car doing now


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 29 2008, 10:45 AM~10283585
> *to the ones that call me for $
> *


what it is


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 29 2008, 10:24 AM~10283507
> *chillin...
> 
> *


what it do ham


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 28 2008, 06:46 AM~10275256
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fool please! im neither the wife or girlfriend. :nono:
> *



SANCHA


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Wuz happenin H-Town!! Headed there now. Do yal ride on Sundays? If so - Where and how do I get there from Beltway 8 and 59 in SW Houston??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 08:16 PM~10280535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 29 2008, 11:10 AM~10283692
> *:0
> *



what happen to Empire :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 08:31 PM~10280657
> *good to see another big name club in houston..good luck
> 
> GOOFY..CHAIRMAN OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL...
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 29 2008, 09:17 AM~10282933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she probably did it on purpose. said "think imma fk with an exray techs feelings 2nite.. have them send him out in his purple scrubs w/dino on it, and i'll show em.. i'll die before he gets here"



> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 29 2008, 12:04 PM~10283669
> *Wuz happenin H-Town!! Headed there now. Do yal ride on Sundays? If so - Where and how do I get there from Beltway 8 and 59 in SW Houston??
> *


houston lowriders? ride on sundays? mayne.. turn around.. go back or you going to be very dissappointed.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10280857
> *i keep it real with the busted up shoes, that way you know a car is gettin built :cheesy:
> 
> im so broke it aint funny :angry:
> *



must not be that borke b/c u still called in


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10280535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 29 2008, 10:05 AM~10283420
> *dave wuz the deal
> *


going to ur house in 15 minutes


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10280535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


832-418-1112 to contact me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 29 2008, 12:15 PM~10283715
> *what happen to Empire :biggrin:
> *


i got out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 29 2008, 06:51 AM~10282652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calm yo ass down..yea i was gunna go for sure... but im a hit up this show.. make some money, and then go to the game..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 29 2008, 11:16 AM~10283725
> *:0
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 29 2008, 03:53 PM~10284744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 29 2008, 02:53 PM~10284744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 29 2008, 04:39 PM~10285221
> *
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

EVERY1 READY FOR 2MORROW? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 06:24 PM~10285439
> *EVERY1 READY FOR 2MORROW? :biggrin:
> *


whats tomorrow


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 29 2008, 07:39 PM~10285484
> *whats tomorrow
> *


SLABS 2 DUBZ 1ST ANNUAL SHOW..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 05:24 PM~10285439
> *EVERY1 READY FOR 2MORROW? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: have to go to work  , gonna have to look 4 a non sunday working job :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 07:41 PM~10285488
> *SLABS 2 DUBZ 1ST ANNUAL SHOW..
> *


GUNNA BRING SOME 13'Z TO SOME DUBZ.. :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2008, 07:42 PM~10285496
> *:angry: have to go to work  , gonna have to look 4 a non sunday working job :uh:
> *


MICKIE D'S IS HIREING.. :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i gotta work 2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2008, 06:42 PM~10285496
> *:angry: have to go to work  , gonna have to look 4 a non sunday working job :uh:
> *


fuck the job

"show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!."


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 29 2008, 07:45 PM~10285520
> *fuck the job
> 
> "show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!."
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ITS ALL IN A SIG..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Mar 29 2008, 06:42 PM~10285497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stfu you fk'n snitch ass bitch!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2008, 04:57 PM~10285307
> *
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 08:03 PM~10285650
> *you show up at lowrider events with a minitruck.  so whats the difference.  :uh:
> stfu you fk'n snitch ass bitch!
> *


with a lowriders twist!!

but u know whats real funny,i brought out more cars in the past 24 months
then you brought out in a decade.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2008, 07:03 PM~10285650
> *you show up at lowrider events with a minitruck.  so whats the difference.  :uh:
> stfu you fk'n snitch ass bitch!
> *


stfu you fat fwd impala driving ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Mar 29 2008, 07:21 PM~10285734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry,but theres no FWD cars in my driveway. must have me mistaken for someone else. you info must be out of date, snitch.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 06:21 PM~10285734
> *with a lowriders twist!!
> 
> but u know whats real funny,i brought out more cars in the past 24 months
> ...


:0

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Gallo, *BIG_TEXAS*
 Wat up


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 29 2008, 08:24 PM~10285751
> *stfu you fat fwd impala driving ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC

:0 
:wave: :worship:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 07:35 PM~10285819
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC
> 
> ...


whats da damn deal?..........


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 29 2008, 08:51 PM~10285938
> *whats da damn deal?..........
> *


CHARGEING THE BATTS,DRYING THE RIDE,READY 4 2MORROW!!
:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 07:53 PM~10285945
> *CHARGEING THE BATTS,DRYING THE RIDE,READY 4 2MORROW!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ill swing by there 2morrow after work


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 29 2008, 09:00 PM~10285989
> *:0  ill swing  by there 2morrow after work
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

theres a '73 impala in my hood for sale. real light project only cus the driver door has a dent in it. otherwise solid. original pea green color, runs n drives. sign says $2000 as is. looks like a $1500 car to me. south on hillcroft right past bellaire. you'll see it on the right.

anybody lookin for one, lemme know, i'll get pics and the number.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 29 2008, 09:02 PM~10286369
> *theres a '73 impala in my hood for sale.  real light project only cus the driver door has a dent in it.  otherwise solid.  original pea green color, runs n drives.  sign says $2000 as is.  looks like a $1500 car to me.  south on hillcroft right past bellaire.  you'll see it on the right.
> 
> anybody lookin for one, lemme know, i'll get pics and the number.
> *


and there is a parts car for that one on ez aouto salvage on n. shepard near tidwell


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Bay89, lvlikeg
I SEEN U IN DA HOOD ***** Y DIDNT YA STOP?
SCARIED OF THE HOODRATS?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave: Como estas


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Bien y tu?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

muy bein :biggrin: are you going to the car show manana?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Si senorita


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mr.Teardrop :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 09:56 PM~10286691
> *Si senorita
> *


O ok :biggrin: did you find ppl to go with you to medusa's bout


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 29 2008, 11:06 PM~10286777
> *Mr.Teardrop  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 29 2008, 10:07 PM~10286785
> *O ok :biggrin: did you find ppl to go with you to medusa's bout
> *


 No, not yet. You and Carlos wanna go?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 10:17 PM~10286876
> *No, not yet. You and Carlos wanna go?
> *


Already bought my tickets


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: 1 Anonymous Users :wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 29 2008, 11:12 AM~10283141
> *i need my shit  :angry:
> *


shut up oh cryin ass *****! :angry: i got u on my voice mail trying to act all hard, u better call again and say ur sorry... :0 :biggrin: i got ur shit


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 10:22 PM~10286927
> *shut up oh cryin ass *****! :angry: i got u on my voice mail trying to act all hard, u better call again and say ur sorry... :0  :biggrin: i got ur shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yeah!!!!!!what he said


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Mr Teardrop, you want a ticket to tommorrows South Side Roller Derby game?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 11:24 PM~10286945
> *Mr Teardrop, you want a ticket to tommorrows South Side Roller Derby game?
> *


los what u up too homie? u sell the 64 yet?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 11:24 PM~10286945
> *Mr Teardrop, you want a ticket to tommorrows South Side Roller Derby game?
> *


WHAT TIME?,CAUSE ILL BE SHOWING 2MORROW..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Los's64, La_Nena, sic713
:0 :wave:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 10:26 PM~10286950
> *los what u up too homie? u sell the 64 yet?
> *


No, I never would have thought it would be so hard to sell that car. I guess I could if I sold it dirt cheap. But I got atleast 18K in that car already.I dont think I wanna sell it anymore. Too many people out there just wasting my time and my minutes.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 10:26 PM~10286955
> *WHAT TIME?,CAUSE ILL BE SHOWING 2MORROW..
> *


 Its gonna be after the show. Later that evening.


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

WUT IT DEW H-TOWN ACES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 11:30 PM~10286978
> *Its gonna be after the show. Later that evening.
> *


KOOL I GET 1 OFF YA..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 11:29 PM~10286968
> *No, I never would have thought it would be so hard to sell that car. I guess I could if I sold it dirt cheap. But I got atleast 18K in that car already.I dont think I wanna sell it anymore. Too many people out there just wasting my time and my minutes.
> *


I SAY U SHOULD KEEP IT!  CLEAN AS 64.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 10:33 PM~10286994
> *KOOL I GET 1 OFF YA..
> *


 Aight. I got 2 left. If you know of anyone else.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Im thinking of keeping it in storage while I'm out of town.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 09:22 PM~10286927
> *shut up oh cryin ass *****! :angry: i got u on my voice mail trying to act all hard, u better call again and say ur sorry... :0  :biggrin: i got ur shit
> *


no act, bitch i got you, at the end you will say sorry :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

SHIT 1130 AND I STILL NEED TO VACUM THE RIDE..
FKN WHIT LIL I WONT BE READY FOR 2MORROW.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BIG_TEXAS,......OH SHIT HERE COMES TROUBLE. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 29 2008, 11:39 PM~10287027
> *no act, bitch i got you, at the end you will say sorry  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


BITCH, SORRY IS FOR SUCKERS LIKE U..GOTTA GO BIG DAWG!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 09:40 PM~10287031
> *BIG_TEXAS,......OH SHIT HERE COMES TROUBLE. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT YOU


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 09:42 PM~10287051
> *BITCH, SORRY IS FOR SUCKERS LIKE U..GOTTA GO BIG DAWG!
> *


its cool  , is that car in my name :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

95 Fleetwood seats. Anyone interested?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 09:42 PM~10287051
> *BITCH, SORRY IS FOR SUCKERS LIKE U..GOTTA GO BIG DAWG!
> *


its cool  , is that car in my name :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Mar 29 2008, 10:32 PM~10286988
> *WUT IT DEW H-TOWN ACES  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 10:45 PM~10287071
> *95 Fleetwood seats. Anyone interested?
> *


PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 09:42 PM~10287051
> *BITCH, SORRY IS FOR SUCKERS LIKE U..GOTTA GO BIG DAWG!
> *


like a bitch talk shit and then get off BITCH


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10287085
> *PICS  :biggrin:
> *


 Or it didnt happen?? :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Aight Big Texas. He's gone.No need in bad mouthing.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 09:53 PM~10287125
> *Aight Big Texas. He's gone.No need in bad mouthing.
> *


fuck that i helped his bitch ass out, and all he do is talk shit


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

You aint gotta put it out like that... :nono:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 09:59 PM~10287162
> *You aint gotta put it out like that... :nono:
> *


like what


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 29 2008, 10:56 PM~10287142
> *fuck that i helped his bitch ass out, and all he do is talk shit
> *


:uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Just do what I do. If someone screws me over on anything, then :nono: more help from me. Im not saying that he did screw you over or that he didnt. Thats between you two.I dont know what deal yall made.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say darkness...hit me up if you come down to somerville....it's about 30 min. from me....havin my lil boy's bday party tomorrow...you can come chill and grub....cookin briskets in the mornin.....beans, rice, sausage, cake, candy....you can even get in the moonbounce....haha.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 11:05 PM~10287196
> *Just do what I do. If someone screws me over on anything, then :nono: more help from me. Im not saying that he did screw you over or that he didnt. Thats between you two.I dont know what deal yall made.
> *


what time are you going manana


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I dont know. After I wake up and maybe cut my hair.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Dat boy JustDeez


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 29 2008, 11:20 PM~10287296
> *what time are you going manana
> 
> *


any more pics of nakkkeeeddd bbrraawwdddsss??? :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 29 2008, 11:27 PM~10287334
> *any more pics of nakkkeeeddd bbrraawwdddsss??? :biggrin:
> *


 You wanna see some? Go to off topic and search for "Thick Chicks"


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 29 2008, 11:27 PM~10287334
> *any more pics of nakkkeeeddd bbrraawwdddsss??? :biggrin:
> *


tsk tsk shame shame :nono:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 11:25 PM~10287325
> *Dat boy JustDeez
> *


whats the damn deal bigg los dawg?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 29 2008, 11:30 PM~10287351
> *You wanna see some? Go to off topic and search for "Thick Chicks"
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 29 2008, 09:02 PM~10286369
> *theres a '73 impala in my hood for sale.  real light project only cus the driver door has a dent in it.  otherwise solid.  original pea green color, runs n drives.  sign says $2000 as is.  looks like a $1500 car to me.  south on hillcroft right past bellaire.  you'll see it on the right.
> 
> anybody lookin for one, lemme know, i'll get pics and the number.
> *


if it only was a 76 hubby wants one


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 29 2008, 11:32 PM~10287356
> *tsk tsk shame shame  :nono:
> *


ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 29 2008, 11:46 PM~10287448
> *
> *


sup


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2008, 10:22 PM~10286927
> *shut up oh cryin ass *****! :angry: i got u on my voice mail trying to act all hard, u better call again and say ur sorry... :0  :biggrin: i got ur shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Mar 29 2008, 10:32 PM~10286988
> *WUT IT DEW H-TOWN ACES  :biggrin:
> *


wut it do :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 29 2008, 09:02 PM~10286369
> *theres a '73 impala in my hood for sale.  real light project only cus the driver door has a dent in it.  otherwise solid.  original pea green color, runs n drives.  sign says $2000 as is.  looks like a $1500 car to me.  south on hillcroft right past bellaire.  you'll see it on the right.
> 
> anybody lookin for one, lemme know, i'll get pics and the number.
> *


find me a 76


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup los


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Aint no rest for the real!!!  I'm tired. :uh: I'm going to bed. lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 30 2008, 12:00 AM~10287547
> *Aint no rest for the real!!!    I'm tired. :uh:  I'm going to bed. lol :biggrin:
> *


dont lie u know u going to off topic :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Dam I was a page behind LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Them Thick Chicks :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

u gotta read faster


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 30 2008, 12:03 AM~10287564
> *Them Thick Chicks  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Naw it aint that. I just didnt realize that there was a new page. I was still sittin staring at thge bottom of last page waiting for the next comment.LOL :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 30 2008, 12:04 AM~10287573
> *Naw it aint that. I just didnt realize that there was a new page. I was still sittin staring at thge bottom of last page waiting for the next comment.LOL :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10287455
> *sup
> *


nothing much..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 30 2008, 12:06 AM~10287584
> *nothing much..
> *


ill be in off topic lookin at some brawds :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 12:09 AM~10287601
> *ill be in off topic lookin at some brawds  :biggrin:
> *


cochino


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 29 2008, 11:09 PM~10287601
> *ill be in off topic lookin at some brawds  :biggrin:
> *


yea me too :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 30 2008, 12:10 AM~10287609
> *yea me too  :0
> *


cochino


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 11:33 PM~10287361
> *whats the damn deal bigg los dawg?
> *


 Soon.Well, at some point in time I'll get you the parrot with a pirate hat with an eye patch holding a baseball bat wearing a cat t-shirt piece. lol I aint forgot yet. :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

See you later. I'm out.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 30 2008, 12:14 AM~10287632
> *See you later. I'm out.
> *


Laterz :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I guess I'm not a down ass LIL member. Cus I'm getting off and getting some sleep.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 29 2008, 11:11 PM~10287615
> *cochino
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 30 2008, 12:09 AM~10287605
> *cochino
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 29 2008, 10:22 PM~10286927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' sticky mouse and keyboard having azz *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 12:25 AM~10287671
> *
> o' sticky mouse and keyboard having azz *****
> *


i guess when you have big tits yourself you dont need off topic huh :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 12:30 AM~10287693
> *i guess when you have big tits yourself you dont need off topic huh  :0
> *


 :0 thats fucked up
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

i got the original seats (front and back) from a 83 cadillac coupe de ville. black leather can't post pics my photobucket is acting up. can send them via email, just call david 713-248-1759


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 01:04 AM~10287809
> *i got the original seats (front and back) from a 83 cadillac coupe de ville. black leather  can't post pics my photobucket is acting up. can send them via email, just call david 713-248-1759
> *


email them to [email protected] and ill post em up for you


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 01:04 AM~10287809
> *i got the original seats (front and back) from a 83 cadillac coupe de ville. black leather  can't post pics my photobucket is acting up. can send them via email, just call david 713-248-1759
> *


Imma prank call you :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

2 Anonymous Users Ernesto if your gonna be cochino at least do it in public :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:0 2:00 AM OK MY HTOWN HOMIES GOTTA GO SEE YA AT THE SHOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: La_Nena, mac2lac, Mr.Teardrop

:0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 01:10 AM~10287833
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: La_Nena, mac2lac, Mr.Teardrop
> 
> ...


 :0 I know who the other one is too! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 12:25 AM~10287671
> *you just trying to lure the blk guy over with bbq, to have him fix your ghost pinstriping.  lol
> *



ssssssshhhhhhhhh bitch....... :biggrin: 

ol' snitchin ass *****....... :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 30 2008, 01:11 AM~10287836
> *:0 I know who the other one is too! :biggrin:
> *


does he drive a 68? :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 01:12 AM~10287843
> *does he drive a 68? :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW CHAPTER OF BLVD ACES H-TOWN......


GOOD LUCK CARLOS!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 12:05 AM~10287815
> *email them to [email protected] and ill post em up for you
> *


cool i'm gonna take new pics tomorrow afternoon as I take them out the car


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 01:14 AM~10287853
> *cool i'm gonna take new pics tomorrow afternoon as I take them out the car
> *


cool, just pm me when you send them


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WHAT'S UP NESTO??????



SLIM I GOT YOU ON THAT BATTERY.......SINCE JABA DIDN'T COME THROUGH...... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2008, 01:17 AM~10287859
> *WHAT'S UP NESTO??????
> SLIM I GOT YOU ON THAT BATTERY.......SINCE JABA DIDN'T COME THROUGH...... :biggrin:
> *


wats up big mac


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

coo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2008, 10:14 PM~10287266
> *say darkness...hit me up if you come down to somerville....it's about 30 min. from me....havin my lil boy's bday party tomorrow...you can come chill and grub....cookin briskets in the mornin.....beans, rice, sausage, cake, candy....you can even get in the moonbounce....haha.. :biggrin:
> *


NAW IM NOT GOIN AFTERWARDS.. GUNNA SAVE HAT MONEY ON GAS AND PUT IT TO OTHER USES..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Mar 30 2008, 01:12 AM~10287843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


groupie :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2008, 10:57 AM~10276857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  COME OUT AND SUPPORT SLABS 2 DUBZ C.C. TODAY


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 06:52 AM~10288236
> *  COME OUT AND SUPPORT  SLABS 2 DUBZ C.C.  TODAY
> *


HEADING OUT RIGHT NOW!!
CYALL AT THA SHOW!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 29 2008, 11:44 PM~10287066
> *its cool  , is that car in my name  :biggrin:
> *


NOT ANYMORE, EVEN THOUGH U WISH IT WAS!!!!I TOLD U TO KEEP IT! :biggrin:  NOW IT DOING THA ITS THING, OH DID I TELL U IM PULLING THA ENGINE OUT SOON FOR SOME REINFORCEMENT.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone in H-town have seats like these in there G-body


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 29 2008, 11:56 PM~10287142
> *fuck that i helped his bitch ass out, and all he do is talk shit
> *


U BETTER LISTEN TO UR DADDY, BE A GOOD BOY! :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 06:52 AM~10288236
> *  COME OUT AND SUPPORT  SLABS 2 DUBZ C.C.  TODAY
> *


I need either directions or an address. Will be coming from Beltway 8 and SW 59.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 30 2008, 08:38 AM~10288707
> *I need either directions or an address. Will be coming from Beltway 8 and SW 59.
> *


u down the street from me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 29 2008, 11:53 PM~10287498
> *find me a 76
> *



ha, if i find a 76, it might go in the garage next to the rivi :biggrin: 


actually, i know where one is here. im gonna take a drive through and see if they wanna sell.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 30 2008, 08:38 AM~10288707
> *I need either directions or an address. Will be coming from Beltway 8 and SW 59.
> *


take 59 north to I-45 south....exit college/airport..take a left on college..college will tun in to spencer hwy after you pass old galvaston rd....car show is at the Pasadena flea market...corner of spencer and shaver...


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2008, 10:44 AM~10288742
> *u down the street from me
> *


Cali Rhyda hooked me up with the address. I'll be there around 3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 30 2008, 09:37 AM~10288960
> *Cali Rhyda hooked me up with the address. I'll be there around 3
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 30 2008, 09:38 AM~10288966
> *
> *


wut up cali...u going to the show??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 09:39 AM~10288970
> *wut up cali...u going to the show??
> *


:yes: what time is the hop???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 10:39 AM~10288970
> *wut up cali...u going to the show??
> *


sup goofy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

shit might not go ..i think its gonna rain


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

RAINING IN THE NORTH :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

raining in the sw :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Mar 30 2008, 11:16 AM~10289162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weathers fine over in se


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2008, 11:18 AM~10289166
> *raining in the sw :angry:
> *



not in my part of sw  fixin to head out to the show


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

550 for this caddy in the greenspoint area

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400931


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 30 2008, 12:18 PM~10289553
> *550 for this caddy in the greenspoint area
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400931
> *


good for parts car.. like your 65 4 dr :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 12:25 PM~10289590
> *good for parts car.. like your 65 4 dr    :uh:
> *


  




















:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 09:21 AM~10288897
> *ha, if i find a 76, it might go in the garage next to the rivi :biggrin:
> actually, i know where one is here.  im gonna take a drive through and see if they wanna sell.
> *



BITCH u need to inquire about the 66 rag


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2008, 08:09 AM~10288575
> *anyone in H-town have seats like these in there G-body
> 
> 
> ...



frito call me 713-248-1759


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 10:21 AM~10288897
> *ha, if i find a 76, it might go in the garage next to the rivi :biggrin:
> actually, i know where one is here.  im gonna take a drive through and see if they wanna sell.
> *


if they do sell i got first :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

whats up everybody.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2008, 01:25 PM~10289929
> * whats up everybody.
> *


wut it do


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 30 2008, 12:26 PM~10289940
> *wut it do
> *


chillen at the shop just hookedt up a set of HIDs on the linko. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2008, 01:29 PM~10289949
> *chillen at the shop just hookedt up a set of HIDs on the linko.  :biggrin:
> *


never thought of doing that when i had my linc


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

it makes a difference when you drive at night big time


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2008, 12:29 PM~10289949
> *chillen at the shop just hookedt up a set of HIDs on the linko.  :biggrin:
> *


mayne u workin ona sunay??????????trippin on fo fos homie..............




and on another not the rockets slippin also...................they playing as soft as bigpimp push up bra...........


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 12:52 PM~10289364
> *not in my part of sw   fixin to head out to the show
> *


me too.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

anyboy interested in buying a b&m floor shifter for there ride??????????brand to da new................stil in bag and everything...........80bucks obo...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2008, 01:34 PM~10289979
> *it makes a difference when you  drive at night big time
> *


and when you blind like me. :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2008, 10:09 AM~10288575
> *anyone in H-town have seats like these in there G-body
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 01:19 PM~10289881
> *BITCH u need to inquire about the 66 rag
> *



:0 

i'm scurrd of crazy vietnam vets!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 04:27 PM~10291094
> *:0
> 
> i'm scurrd of crazy vietnam vets!
> *


vietnam vets are now well past their 50's+, you can take em.  or just yell "charlie" and watch em freak out.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 03:27 PM~10291094
> *:0
> 
> i'm scurrd of crazy vietnam vets!
> *


PUSSY :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 04:35 PM~10291127
> *vietnam vets are now well past their 50's+,    you can take em.
> *



aiight, headed over thurr right now then.  





> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 04:36 PM
> QUOTE(rivistyle @ Mar 30 2008, 03:27 PM)
> 
> 
> ...


i am what i eat?? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 04:39 PM~10291154
> *aiight, headed over thurr right now then.
> i am what i eat??  :dunno:
> *


well, most people can take me.. dunno about you. :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 10:36 AM~10288958
> *take 59 north to I-45 south....exit college/airport..take a left on college..college will tun in to spencer hwy after you pass old galvaston rd....car show is at the Pasadena flea market...corner of spencer and shaver...
> *


latin kustoms showed strong as usual


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

fkn sever :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 04:40 PM~10291159
> *well, most people can take me.. dunno about you.  :ugh:
> *



look buddy, like i tell everyone else, i'm a tuff guy....see these tattoos? :guns: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 04:41 PM~10291166
> *latin kustoms showed strong as usual
> *



sho' did


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 04:45 PM~10291196
> *:uh:
> *



you probably meant to put in this one hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 04:45 PM~10291190
> *look buddy, like i tell everyone else, i'm a tuff guy....see these tattoos?  :guns:
> :biggrin:
> *


what? a butterfly on your ankle makes you a tuff guy? :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Mar 30 2008, 04:36 PM~10291135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COCHINO


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 04:49 PM~10291231
> *COCHINO
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 04:46 PM~10291213
> *you probably meant to put in this one  hno:
> *


or maybe a lowerback tat that says "rivistyle" with flowers and shyt. :uh: real tuff guy stuff right there. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 04:53 PM~10291261
> *or maybe a lowerback tat that says "rivistyle" with flowers and shyt.  :uh:    real tuff guy stuff right there.  :uh:
> *



:uh: 

thats as weak as that chair your big ass is sittin on.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 03:53 PM~10291261
> *or maybe a lowerback tat that says "rivistyle" with flowers and shyt.  :uh:    real tuff guy stuff right there.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 03:56 PM~10291278
> *:uh:
> 
> thats as weak as that chair your big ass is sittin on.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 05:00 PM~10291301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



same for you lunchbox :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 04:01 PM~10291308
> *same for you lunchbox  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

you selling them seats????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Texas Bowties
Posts: 1,401
Joined: Jan 2007
From: Texas
Car Club:* Solo*


man everyone is going SOLO or jumping ship


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 04:04 PM~10291333
> *you selling them seats????
> *



no just giving them away


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 05:04 PM~10291338
> *Texas Bowties
> Posts: 1,401
> Joined: Jan 2007
> ...


daitchybutt c.c. all day :angry: come get some :0 :0 :0 






:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 05:05 PM~10291345
> *no just giving them away
> 
> *


shut up queer, put em in that cawwdeelac :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL put it in her butt cc. :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 05:08 PM~10291354
> *daitchybutt c.c. all day  :angry:  come get some  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *



not jus anyone can be down.... but you get a pass


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 30 2008, 05:09 PM~10291365
> *LOL put it in her butt cc.
> *


ha forgot about that one :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: Yeah i never hear the end of it :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 30 2008, 05:09 PM~10291365
> *LOL put it in her butt cc. :0
> *


i stand corrected...i like this club better :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 04:08 PM~10291357
> *shut up queer, put em in that cawwdeelac :uh:
> *



giving away the old one foo...and what cawwdeelac :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 05:14 PM~10291394
> *i stand corrected...i like this club better  :biggrin:
> *


cochino :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 05:04 PM~10291338
> *Texas Bowties
> Posts: 1,401
> Joined: Jan 2007
> ...


everybody wanna be solo, like yours truely. 



"answer to no one, depend on no one.."


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 30 2008, 04:09 PM~10291365
> *LOL put it in her butt cc. :0
> *



pat u bn hangin with roger way too long :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 30 2008, 05:13 PM~10291390
> *:biggrin: Yeah i never hear the end of it  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 05:19 PM~10291431
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: I bet you never see the end of nothing :biggrin: cause you always workin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 30 2008, 05:20 PM~10291445
> *:uh:  I bet you never see the end of nothing  :biggrin: cause you always workin
> *


:uh: MOB


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 05:18 PM~10291425
> *pat u bn hang with roger way too long :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: but i dont have to pay to do that :biggrin: 





> *La_Nena Posted Today, 05:20 PM
> QUOTE(Devious Sixty8 @ Mar 30 2008, 05:19 PM)
> 
> 
> ...


nah, thats cus his belly gets in the way :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 05:21 PM~10291455
> *:roflmao:  but i dont have to pay to do that  :biggrin:
> nah, thats cus his belly gets in the way  :uh:
> *


naw, i can put it in a females mouth and let belly slap her around across forehead. send heffa home with headache.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 05:24 PM~10291478
> *naw, i can put it in a females mouth and let belly slap her around across forehead.   send heffa home with headache.
> *


:rofl: 
:rofl: 
:rofl: 
:rofl: 
wait :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 05:24 PM~10291478
> *naw, i can put it in a females mouth and let belly slap her around across forehead.  send heffa home with headache.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena+Mar 30 2008, 05:25 PM~10291484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 04:25 PM~10291483
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 30 2008, 05:25 PM~10291484
> *:rofl:
> :rofl:
> :rofl:
> ...


what? i offer em asprin before they leave. i aint total asshole. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 05:31 PM~10291518
> *what? i offer em asprin before they leave.  i aint total asshole.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: o ok i guess that makes it ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 30 2008, 05:42 PM~10291602
> *
> *


you go show? they was some black guy there talkin bout "this aint nothing special, same shit i was doin in the 80s" :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 04:50 PM~10291669
> *you go show? they was some black guy there talkin bout "this aint nothing special, same shit i was doin in the 80s"  :angry:
> *


naw didnt go..probably was that guy from st.louis who asked for directions there..lol..in the 80s i was still in elementary...lol...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 30 2008, 05:55 PM~10291715
> *naw didnt go..probably was that guy from st.louis who asked for directions there..lol..in the 80s i was still in elementary...lol...
> *


yea didnt see ya... fk i was born in 83


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 05:16 PM~10291413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just remember who the founder is


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 01:23 PM~10289909
> *frito call me 713-248-1759
> *


thanks for helping out Dave


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

WAD UP TEARDROP?..HOW WUZ THA SHO?....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, B.Y.T#1CUTTY :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 30 2008, 07:18 PM~10291905
> *WAD UP TEARDROP?..HOW WUZ THA SHO?....
> *


AIGHT... LK SHOW HARD AND KNOCK OUT THE 60'S 
I TOOK 1ST IN MILD :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 30 2008, 05:20 PM~10291918
> *AIGHT... LK SHOW HARD AND KNOCK OUT THE 60'S
> I TOOK 1ST IN MILD :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS!!!TRUK LOOKS GOOD..WHO WUZ ALL THERE?...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2008, 06:13 PM~10291854
> *just remember who the founder is
> *


deezzz nuttzzz?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 30 2008, 07:23 PM~10291939
> *CONGRATS!!!TRUK LOOKS GOOD..WHO WUZ ALL THERE?...
> *


TAVO AND SERGIO SHOWED UP BOUT 30 MINS B4 AWARDS.
CHICO RODE WITH ME.AND ALL THE P-TOWN AND HTOWN RIDAS AND CLUBS
WAS IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 06:23 PM~10291940
> *deezzz  nuttzzz?
> *


in your mouth :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

DAMN SLAVE CYLINDER WENT OUT ON ME GOING TO THE SHOW,BUT CHIT RODE IT ANYWAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 05:04 PM~10291797
> *yea didnt see ya... fk i was born in 83
> *


  young buck...lol...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 06:04 PM~10291797
> *yea didnt see ya... fk i was born in 83
> *


:uh: don't be pulling none of that "your my dad" shyt.


wait, i woulda only been 11.. nevermind


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 05:35 PM~10292024
> *:uh:  don't be pulling none of that "your my dad" shyt.
> wait, i woulda only been 11..  nevermind
> *


sup fatmac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2008, 06:38 PM~10292051
> *sup fatmac
> *


same o' same o'.. making that money


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2008, 05:13 PM~10291859
> *thanks for helping out Dave
> *


no prob frito anytime for an ol school rider


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 30 2008, 05:46 PM~10292110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


queers


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2008, 05:58 PM~10292200
> *queers
> *


dont be jealous


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 06:26 PM~10292399
> *dont be jealous
> *


i saw the pics...wish they were burgundy...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2008, 06:58 PM~10292200
> *to feed all them kids
> *


hell naw, you know how i do females i knock up.. block em from myspace.. and delete their # from celly.  


if anybody wonders why i dont answer calls from unknown callers.. there ya go.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2008, 07:33 PM~10292462
> *i saw the pics...wish they were burgundy...
> *


they can be


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CAR SHOW PICS , ANYBODY? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2008, 06:58 PM~10292200
> *to feed all them kids
> queers
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 03:56 PM~10291278
> *:uh:
> 
> thats as weak as that chair your big ass is sittin on.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wut up Pat....


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up G


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 30 2008, 07:32 PM~10292986
> *whats up G
> *


jus chillen homie....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SLABS 2 DUBS SHOW WAS COOL FOR THERE FIRST ANNUAL...NOT BIG TURN OUT BUT IT WAS COOL TO CHILL WIT THE HOMIES AND SEE SOME LOLOS AND CUSTOM RIDES ON A SUNDAY..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

EVERYONE IS WELCOME*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 08:28 PM~10292945
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> wut up Pat....
> *



wut up goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 07:45 PM~10293092
> *:uh:
> *


dont hate my greasey friend... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 07:54 PM~10293174
> *wut up goofy
> *


 your ride aint ready homie but you still going to the shows to support...  unlike others :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 08:59 PM~10293229
> *your ride aint ready homie but you still going to the shows to support...   unlike others  :uh:
> *


 :uh: i'm at work supporting my bank account.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10293337
> *:uh:  i'm at work supporting my bank account.
> *


didnt mention u..but since you feeling guilty...bring your ol hotwing eatin azz to the picnic next sunday... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 09:15 PM~10293351
> *didnt mention u..but since you feeling guilty...bring your ol hotwing eatin azz to the picnic next sunday... :uh:
> *


if i aint hung over from night before. 



esp if theres some honeys that look like this..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 08:15 PM~10293351
> *didnt mention u..but since you feeling guilty...bring your ol hotwing eatin azz to the picnic next sunday... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 09:23 PM~10293409
> *:0
> *



he prolly meant you D :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10293337
> *:uh:  i'm at work supporting my bank account.
> *


can i get a loan


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10293535
> *can i get a loan
> *


we just need to talk terms and interest


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2008, 08:36 PM~10293529
> *he prolly meant you D  :uh:
> *


if so i was busy make some side$$ and cleaning up some leather


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

my boyz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if it don't make $'s it dont make sense.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 08:47 PM~10293638
> *if so i was busy make some side$$ and cleaning up some leather
> *


stackin paper...  ..nothing wrong wit dat...i did to from 5am-12pm today..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

hey G that is the video of us, but you can not see my ass that good in it  , go look at it we need to get more cars in the videos :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 07:59 PM~10293229
> *your ride aint ready homie but you still going to the shows to support...   unlike others  :uh:
> *



instaed of going to the show he should have been measuring his house to get me the squre footage to size up his new a/c lazy fker. but fuk it the hotter it get the higher the price goes$$ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 30 2008, 08:59 PM~10293783
> *  but fuk it the hotter it get the higher the price goes$$ :biggrin:
> *


ha square biz


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 30 2008, 08:50 PM~10293663
> *my boyz
> *


BIG TIME NOW


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 30 2008, 10:02 PM~10293805
> *BIG TIME NOW
> *


shops down the street


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 30 2008, 09:11 PM~10293878
> *shops down the street
> *


do you know them


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 30 2008, 10:12 PM~10293889
> *do you know them
> *


not rally but there chopped and screwed mixed videos go off
if you dont have one you nned to buy one


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 30 2008, 08:59 PM~10293781
> *hey G that is the video of us, but you can not see my ass that good in it   , go look at it we need to get more cars in the videos  :biggrin:
> *


seen oldskool burning out... :twak: .. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 30 2008, 10:11 PM~10293878
> *shops down the street
> *


there you go, snitchin again, like a little pussy ass bitch.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 09:23 PM~10293976
> *there you go, snitchin again, like a little pussy ass bitch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2008, 09:16 PM~10293922
> *seen oldskool burning out... :twak: .. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin: :roflmao: will i know that that is why i put it up :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Mar 30 2008, 10:42 PM~10294132
> *:twak:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  will i know that that is why i put it up  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: try hooked on phonics. just FYI.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTH.S.D_@Jan 6 2008, 04:33 PM~9622196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 05:16 PM~10291413
> *everybody wanna be solo, like yours truely.
> "answer to no one, depend on no one.."
> 
> ...


cuz of that u cant do that tug of war


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Mar 30 2008, 09:41 PM~10293575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 01:48 AM~10295132
> *:biggrin:
> *


cochino


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 30 2008, 06:20 PM~10291918
> *AIGHT... LK SHOW HARD AND KNOCK OUT THE 60'S
> I TOOK 1ST IN MILD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT'S HOW WE ROLL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2008, 10:29 PM~10294500
> *:uh:  try hooked on phonics.  just FYI.
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry: :nono: :nosad: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :twak: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 31 2008, 12:49 AM~10294884
> *cuz of that u cant do that tug of war
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 01:30 AM~10287693
> *i guess when you have big tits yourself you dont need off topic huh  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 30 2008, 02:14 AM~10287852
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW CHAPTER OF BLVD ACES H-TOWN......
> GOOD LUCK CARLOS!!!!
> *


x2 had to prank call the miggah :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2008, 10:09 AM~10288575
> *anyone in H-town have seats like these in there G-body
> 
> 
> ...


got one in my '78 malibu, no headrests though.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Guys alot of you were messaging me about Juan aka Provok.* He wanted me to tell everyone that he is doing okay and only time will tell before he gets out*. So yeah just keep him in ur prayers and i cant say why he is in there unless i ask him first but yeah ..juts a message from him


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 31 2008, 07:17 AM~10295708
> *Hey Guys alot of you were messaging me about Juan aka Provok. He wanted me to tell everyone that he is doing okay and only time will tell before he gets out. So yeah just keep him in ur prayers and i cant say why he is in there unless i ask him first but yeah ..juts a message from him
> *



Ill call you tonite...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 31 2008, 08:17 AM~10295708
> *Hey Guys alot of you were messaging me about Juan aka Provok. He wanted me to tell everyone that he is doing okay and only time will tell before he gets out. So yeah just keep him in ur prayers and i cant say why he is in there unless i ask him first but yeah ..juts a message from him
> *


is he in county? hook up the spn #.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:tears: 



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Guess I have to call my chick (d.a. office) and see what he was charged for. :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 06:29 AM~10295754
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Here is his information if yall would like to write or visit him:

Juan Cruz
spn# 02279848/5b4
701 N. San Jacinto
Houston, TX 77002

oh and i think he gets out august 15th.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 31 2008, 08:33 AM~10295772
> *Here is his information if yall would like to write or visit him:
> 
> Juan Cruz
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 29 2008, 12:01 PM~10283654
> *SANCHA
> *


:roflmao:

:nono:

sup dave! :wave:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 31 2008, 07:33 AM~10295772
> *Here is his information if yall would like to write or visit him:
> 
> Juan Cruz
> ...


he aint try sayin "she look 18"?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

j/k..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 09:43 AM~10296059
> *j/k..
> *


was more gangser than that!!!!! hno: don't ask what he did, NO SNITCHING!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 08:45 AM~10296067
> *was more gangser than that!!!!!  hno:  don't ask what he did, NO SNITCHING!
> *


naw, aint gonna ask. none of my business.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 09:47 AM~10296075
> *naw, aint gonna ask. none of my business.
> *


good, don't need impala 65 being a lil biotch in this mug.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 08:45 AM~10296067
> *was more gangser than that!!!!!  hno:  don't ask what he did, NO SNITCHING!
> *




:0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 08:47 AM~10296079
> *good, don't need impala 65 being a lil biotch in this mug.
> *


whatever it was, sure he was PROVOKed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 09:50 AM~10296091
> *whatever it was, sure he was PROVOKed
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 31 2008, 08:48 AM~10296086
> *:0  :0  hno:  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*DISCLAIMER: PUTAS STOP CALLING, NOT TELLING SH!T* 

:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 08:53 AM~10296113
> *DISCLAIMER:  PUTAS STOP CALLING, NOT TELLING SH!T
> 
> :twak:
> *


:roflmao: chismelows? lol


oh wait, no snitchin.. nevermind..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 09:54 AM~10296121
> *:roflmao:  chismelows?  lol
> oh wait, no snitchin.. nevermind..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*D.J. SHORTDOG Lunch Hour mix today at 12pm (central) on http://www.thebeat713.com*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

* Easter Picnic 2008 --->* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_5TAKA3mVU


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 31 2008, 06:33 AM~10295772
> *Here is his information if yall would like to write or visit him:
> 
> Juan Cruz
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 31 2008, 08:30 AM~10296323
> *:0
> *


sup killa cali


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*RAGALAC*

QUE TE PASO AYER WEY? :dunno: 

DIDN'T SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 31 2008, 09:19 AM~10296725
> *RAGALAC
> 
> QUE TE PASO AYER WEY? :dunno:
> ...


yea jake called me when yall were on the way but i just kicked it wit da family at da house thought it was gona rain so didnt wana go................heard the monte did pretty good...................got any videos of it????????????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 09:07 AM~10296186
> *D.J. SHORTDOG Lunch Hour mix today at 12pm (central) on http://www.thebeat713.com
> *


waddup latin


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 30 2008, 11:37 AM~10288960
> *Cali Rhyda hooked me up with the address. I'll be there around 3
> *


I never showed up to the show. Had the wrong address:

here is the address just mapquest it and i hope to see u there!!! 

Pasadena Indoor Flea Market
2222 Spence St, Houston, TX 77093

Anyway, by the time I drove my ass all the way to a residential area on the northside - asked a cop for directions - then got almost to pasadena - it started pouring down rain :angry: 

How was the show? Any pics?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, McHam, my cutty, *Marcustoms*

i see you lil bro :biggrin: sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 31 2008, 09:10 AM~10296650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my bad... copied the wrong one... i need to stop drinking... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 11:22 AM~10296745
> *waddup latin
> *


same ole same ole. no mas hypnotized?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 31 2008, 09:41 AM~10296957
> *what up??
> oh my bad... copied the wrong one... i need to stop drinking... :roflmao:
> *


nada dam thang was hannenin wit u??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 31 2008, 10:21 AM~10296267
> * Easter Picnic 2008 ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_5TAKA3mVU
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 10:07 AM~10296186
> *D.J. SHORTDOG Lunch Hour mix today at 12pm (central) on http://www.thebeat713.com
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 10:06 AM~10297195
> *
> *


paso latin?????????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 09:50 AM~10297038
> *nada dam thang was hannenin wit u??
> *


jus chillin :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 31 2008, 10:11 AM~10297251
> *jus chillin :biggrin:
> *


so u got da workin on ur chevy yet o wat?


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 07:37 AM~10296031
> *he aint try sayin "she look 18"?
> *


lol thats not what happen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 31 2008, 11:28 AM~10297448
> *lol thats not what happen
> *


oh ok.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 10:45 AM~10296991
> *same ole same ole.  no mas hypnotized?
> *


aint seen ya on in a minute


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 10:14 AM~10297286
> *so u got da workin on ur chevy yet o wat?
> *


i got a new one a 95 havent really been fuckin with the 93 or the 96 lately...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 31 2008, 11:31 AM~10297476
> *i got a new one a 95 havent really been fuckin with the 93 or the 96 lately...
> *


baller


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 12:31 PM~10297473
> *aint seen ya on in a minute
> *


Picotiando Posos C.C. F0 l!f3


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 11:35 AM~10297503
> *Picotiando Posos C.C. F0 l!f3
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 12:10 PM~10297246
> *paso latin?????????????
> *


Aqui nomas Senor #1 Fan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 10:33 AM~10297486
> *baller
> *


not even those aint even real chevies...lol.. u have a real chevy... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 11:35 AM~10297503
> *Picotiando Posos C.C. F0 l!f3
> *



si


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 31 2008, 11:42 AM~10297552
> *not even those aint even real chevies...lol.. u have a real chevy... :0
> *


 :uh: my raggedy thang aint even got wheels


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 31 2008, 10:31 AM~10297476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dats me!!!!!!!!! lol punetas..............still interested in buyin da skeetwood o que?????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:43 PM~10297568
> *si cc
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 12:49 PM~10297600
> *mayne dats a whollllllleeeeeeeee lota chevys there...............lemme have one :biggrin:
> 
> dats me!!!!!!!!! lol punetas..............still interested in buyin da skeetwood o que?????
> *


$1,599.99 cash


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 10:49 AM~10297598
> *:uh:  my raggedy thang aint even got wheels
> *


dont need wheels ona og chevy.............. u just need the blinds on the back window


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Mar 31 2008, 10:49 AM~10297598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aight u can have the 93 for 1200 bucks....comes with a lt1 in it... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 10:50 AM~10297612
> *dont need wheels ona og chevy.............. u just need the blinds on the back window
> *


x2 dont even need the blinds :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 11:50 AM~10297612
> *dont need wheels ona og chevy.............. u just need the blinds on the back window
> *


was tryn buy em from this guy on here but then he was like na I'm hold off on them. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 31 2008, 10:50 AM~10297608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell em to quit trippin them blinds set them fuckers off big time!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 31 2008, 12:50 PM~10297616
> *:uh: dont need them its a ogtre  :biggrin:
> aight u can have the 93 for 1200 bucks....comes with a lt1 in it... :0  :biggrin:
> *


send me pics of what you are selling. [email protected]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fkin latin...

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 11:00 AM~10297711
> *send me pics of what you are selling.  [email protected]
> *


AAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK DAT!!!!!!!! U TRYING TO BUY A FLEET NOTA CAPRICE !!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 11:58 AM~10297688
> *ooooooota madre.......... :angry: no bueno amigo
> shit ill take it if latin come buy this fleet................ :uh:
> 
> ...


how mutch for tha fleet if latin don't jump on it?

color interior? any rips? ac? miles? size engine? dents? electrical? audio? ever been lifted? wrecked? :biggrin:

oh and wheels? chinas? daytons? zeniths?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 07:14 AM~10295699
> *x2 had to prank call the miggah  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: my ass was half asleep when u called :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 12:03 PM~10297739
> *how mutch for tha fleet if latin don't jump on it?
> 
> color interior? any rips? ac? miles? size engine? dents? electrical? audio? ever been lifted? wrecked? :biggrin:
> ...


Dam are you tring to start a car lot?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

you is a


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 31 2008, 12:05 PM~10297756
> *Dam are you tring to start a car lot?
> *


and how many regals you own? lol
na I'm down to tha 63 and daily but tired of tha daily. 22s jus not my thang. rather get me a fleet


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 12:09 PM~10297785
> *and how many regals you own? lol
> na I'm down to tha 63 and daily but tired  of tha daily. 22s jus not my thang. rather get me a fleet
> *


Cool fuck some big rims!!  Put the fleet on 14's for a daily :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 31 2008, 12:11 PM~10297798
> *Cool fuck some big rims!!  Put the fleet on 14's for a daily :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea only way to roll


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 11:03 AM~10297739
> *how mutch for tha fleet if latin don't jump on it?
> 
> color interior? any rips? ac? miles? size engine? dents? electrical? audio? ever been lifted? wrecked? :biggrin:
> ...


FLEETS GOT 124OOO ON IT AC BLOW SNOW....NO TEARS ON THE SEATS JUST SOME MINOR CRACKS AND SCRATCHES HAS A LT1 NEW DISTRIBUTOR WATER PUMP RADIATOR REAR END REBUILT LIKE A YEAR AGO TRANNY SERVICED BOUT A YEAR AGO ALSO HAS TO BASEBALL SIZE DENTS ON THE HOOD AND SOME DINGS ON THE REAR BUMPER ONLY THING THAT DOESNT WORK ELECTRICAL IS THE REAR RIGHT WINDOW BUT I GOT THE REGULATOR AT HOME STILL A VIRGIN FRAME AND ITS ON OG LAC WHEELS  ..................OH AND IT AINT GOT A TOP ON IT EITHER STRAIGHT PAINT ITS THE BLUEISH GREENISH COLOR.............ASKING 4300 FOR IT


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 12:13 PM~10297820
> *hell yea only way to roll
> *


Glad too see that their is still hope in the world for lowlows


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 31 2008, 12:15 PM~10297843
> *Glad too see that their is still hope in the world for lowlows
> *


how's luisiana?did ya get tha gold grill you was talkin bout gettin?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 12:21 PM~10297908
> *how's luisiana?did ya get tha gold grill you was talkin bout gettin?
> *


 :nono: :barf: :nicoderm: You are a fool!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 31 2008, 11:23 AM~10297921
> *wut it do htown
> *


que?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

p.o.p.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 31 2008, 12:31 PM~10297989
> *p.o.p.
> *




p.p.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 31 2008, 11:31 AM~10297989
> *p.o.p.
> *


huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:31 PM~10297993
> *p.p.
> *


that too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 12:31 PM~10297994
> *huh?
> *


next week... :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 31 2008, 12:33 PM~10298011
> *that too.
> *




already.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 31 2008, 11:50 AM~10297612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was it fished out of louisiana?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:35 PM~10298033
> *already.
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 31 2008, 11:34 AM~10298019
> *next week... :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: .......mayne finally got somethin to do on tuesdays now


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 12:37 PM~10298060
> *:cheesy: .......mayne finally got somethin to do on tuesdays now
> *


LOL for real! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 11:35 AM~10298037
> *
> was it fished out of louisiana?
> *


NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAS A FLORIDA CAR (AND NO IT AINT RUSTED UP) GOT THE ORIGINAL WINDOW STICKER AND EVERYTHING FOR THE LAC


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 12:29 PM~10297971
> *que?
> *


que que


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 31 2008, 11:43 AM~10298108
> *que que
> *


mas triste.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Si


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 12:50 PM~10298154
> *mas triste.
> *


S.A.P button Plz :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 31 2008, 11:54 AM~10298190
> *S.A.P button Plz :biggrin:
> *


no nintendo el espanich????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:31 PM~10297993
> *p.p.
> *


PLANNED PARENTHOOD :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 31 2008, 01:23 PM~10298417
> *PLANNED PARENTHOOD :dunno:
> *



:0 :angry: :0 


nah.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Mar 31 2008, 12:33 PM~10298486
> *:0  :angry:  :0
> nah.
> *


si.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

si


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10280535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


832-418-1112


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 31 2008, 01:23 PM~10298417
> *PLANNED PARENTHOOD :dunno:
> *


planned parenthood = nut in her butt if she know wanna get knocked up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 31 2008, 01:20 PM~10298833
> *832-418-1112
> *


just curious......................as of right now how many members in the htx chapter????????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 01:24 PM~10298870
> *planned parenthood =  nut in her butt if she know wanna get knocked up
> *


smartest thing ive heard u say since i been a lil member


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 02:24 PM~10298875
> *just curious......................as of right now how many members in the htx chapter????????
> *


 :uh: no sneak dissin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 01:27 PM~10298903
> *:uh:  no sneak dissin
> *


and i expected dat from u............no sneak dissin intended to da aces homie just askin dats all................. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 02:30 PM~10298933
> *and i expected dat from u............no sneak dissin intended to da aces homie just askin dats all................. :uh:
> *


i dont sneak diss.. i do my dissing, with no sneakyness about it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 01:33 PM~10298962
> *i dont sneak diss.. i do my dissing, with no sneakyness about it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 02:33 PM~10298962
> *i dont sneak diss.. i do my dissing, with no sneakyness about it
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: everybody shhh.. da snitch ass bitch is here.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 04:32 PM~10299928
> *:uh:    everybody shhh.. da snitch ass bitch is here.
> *


shut the fuck up stupid fat bitch tell me what i snitched about?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 03:29 PM~10299897
> *
> *


IVE NEVERED ASK BUT WHO ARE YOU ???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 03:39 PM~10299982
> *shut the fuck up stupid fat bitch tell me what i snitched about?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 04:39 PM~10299982
> *shut the fuck up stupid fat bitch tell me what i snitched about?
> *


don't play dumb bitch. you know what you was threatenging to snitch about.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 04:52 PM~10300084
> *don't play dumb bitch. you know what you was threatenging to snitch about.
> *


bitch im not playing dumb. what kind of stupid fucking person you think i am. just because lone typed that he can get a hook up at a discount tire and i typed should i tell lee or get a set. that makes me a snitch? you are one fucking ignorant mother fucker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 04:56 PM~10300108
> *bitch im not playing dumb. what kind of stupid fucking person you think i am. just because lone typed that he can get a hook up at a discount tire and i typed should i tell lee or get a set. that makes me a snitch? you are one fucking ignorant mother fucker
> *


you snitch ass bitch in my book.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

good for you, if i was to say something i wouldnt even put ou there so everyone could.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 05:01 PM~10300137
> *good for you,  if i was to say something i wouldnt even put ou there so everyone could.
> *


just stfu already. everybody knows you a snitch. just give up.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 05:03 PM~10300154
> *just stfu already.    everybody knows you a snitch.  just give up.
> *


arent you the one that called the cops on one of your family member, bitch your a snitch, thinking your hard in the internet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 05:04 PM~10300165
> *arent you the one that called the cops on one of your family member, bitch your a snitch, thinking your hard in the internet
> *


you take all that shyt on here, you hear me say.. too seriously. you know shyt about me. so just mind your business, when it comes to wtf i do. you fk'n snitch.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 05:08 PM~10300192
> *you take all that shyt on here, you hear me say..  too seriously.  you know shyt about me.    so just mind your business, when it comes to wtf i do.  you fk'n snitch.
> *


you mind your onw fucking business too fucking pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 05:09 PM~10300199
> *you mind your onw fucking business too fucking pussy
> *


you yappin like you wanna fight. getting a little mad there? that'd your labeled a snitch? you brought that on yourself.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Just rolling through...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 06:14 PM~10300237
> *you yappin like you wanna fight.    getting a little mad there?    that'd your labeled a snitch? you brought that on yourself.
> *


 :uh: 
:twak: 
u dont wanna box impala65
his a young buk ud fuck 
around and catch a heart
attack!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

damn server....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

and again... :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 04:44 PM~10300519
> *and again... :angry:
> *


lookin at the truck yestarday..looks good homie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 05:38 PM~10300466
> *:uh:
> :twak:
> u dont wanna box impala65
> ...


i don't fight. thats why i carry guns.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 06:32 AM~10295769
> *Guess I have to call my chick (d.a. office) and see what he was charged for.  :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea ask them when i get my piece back its only been almost 5 years :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2008, 05:48 PM~10300554
> *yea ask them when i get my piece back its only been almost 5 years  :uh:
> *


that long? you never gonna see that glock back. let it go. like someone i know who won't be seeing their .25 back. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 04:56 PM~10300622
> *that long?  you never gonna see that glock back.  let it go.    like someone i know who won't be seeing their .25 back.  :uh:
> *


im past it, but sometimes i think about its, its like someone taking 500 out of your pocket.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SUP


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 31 2008, 06:47 PM~10300545
> *lookin at the truck yestarday..looks good homie...
> *


appreciate it..still more comeing


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 06:47 PM~10300548
> *i don't fight.  thats why i carry guns.
> *


***** u think they stop maken guns when they made urs??


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2008, 07:05 PM~10300693
> *SUP
> *


what it do big dawg...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 05:08 PM~10300722
> *what it do big dawg...
> *



JUST GOT HM FROM WORK,FIXIN 2 GET MY GRUB ON...U?..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2008, 07:13 PM~10300755
> *JUST GOT HM FROM WORK,FIXIN 2 GET MY GRUB ON...U?..
> *


gotta change the slave cylinder in the truck..
went out yesterday at the show... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2008, 06:03 PM~10300678
> *im past it, but sometimes i think about its, its like someone taking 500 out of your pocket.
> *


yeah. shoulda been carrying cheap .380 you wouldn't have missed.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 05:15 PM~10300769
> *gotta change the slave cylinder in the truck..
> went out yesterday at the show... :angry:
> *



WHAT THA FUK IS A SLAVE CYLINDER?...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 05:16 PM~10300784
> *yeah.  shoulda been carrying cheap .380 you wouldn't have missed.
> *


shoulda not been worried bout carrying a gun in da first place less u scared o something............................ :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2008, 07:19 PM~10300809
> *WHAT THA FUK IS A SLAVE CYLINDER?...
> *


 :0 
its this 21.00$ part the size of my middle finger that lets me shift gears...
for the clutch..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2008, 06:19 PM~10300809
> *WHAT THA FUK IS A SLAVE CYLINDER?...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: same shit i said


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 06:20 PM~10300820
> *shoulda not been worried bout carrying a gun in da first place less u scared o something............................ :0
> *


 :0 


lone star, that boy with the fro called you scared.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2008, 05:19 PM~10300809
> *WHAT THA FUK IS A SLAVE CYLINDER?...
> *


a cylinder black people use :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 07:22 PM~10300848
> *a cylinder black people use :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2008, 06:19 PM~10300809
> *WHAT THA FUK IS A SLAVE CYLINDER?...
> *


must be mini trucker stuff. :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 07:24 PM~10300867
> *must be mini trucker stuff.    :dunno:
> *


 :twak:  :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :banghead: 
any car or truck with a clutch HAS a slave cylinder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and no lincoln didnt free this 1.. :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.autozone.com/N,11200726/Ntt,89+...peResultSet.htm

fo u dumb fucks!! :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 05:27 PM~10300878
> *:twak:    :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :banghead:
> any car or truck with a clutch HAS a slave cylinder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and no lincoln didnt free this 1.. :0
> *



THANX!!!I GUESS IT IS A MINI TRUK THING,CUZ I DONT THINK IVE EVER SEEN A G BODY WITH A CLUTCH... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 06:30 PM~10300893
> *http://www.autozone.com/N,11200726/Ntt,89+...peResultSet.htm
> 
> fo u dumb fucks!! :biggrin:
> *


this is all it shows.. 

"Vehicle Selection: Step 1 of 4" no results..


dumb fk!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2008, 07:31 PM~10300900
> *THANX!!!I GUESS IT IS A MINI TRUK THING,CUZ I DONT THINK IVE EVER SEEN A  G BODY WITH A CLUTCH... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 06:30 PM~10300893
> *http://www.autozone.com/N,11200726/Ntt,89+...peResultSet.htm
> 
> fo u dumb fucks!! :biggrin:
> *


 sorry fool never owned a standard much less an import.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2008, 06:31 PM~10300900
> *THANX!!!I GUESS IT IS A MINI TRUK THING,CUZ I DONT THINK IVE EVER SEEN A  G BODY WITH A CLUTCH... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bbody either


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 05:21 PM~10300841
> *:0
> lone star, that boy with the fro called you scared.
> *


lone star, that sucka wit a FUPA misenterpreting my words again......................



basically u dont need no gun all im saying..........


like da saying goes only scary ****** carry guns..........


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2008, 06:31 PM~10300900
> *THANX!!!I GUESS IT IS A MINI TRUK THING,CUZ I DONT THINK IVE EVER SEEN A  G BODY WITH A CLUTCH... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 07:31 PM~10300909
> *this is all it shows..
> 
> "Vehicle Selection: Step 1 of 4"    no results..
> ...


 

STORE SHOPPING LIST
Send a list to your store ONLINE SHOPPING CART
Shop online today 

Current Vehicle: 1989 Mazda Truck B2200 (2.2L 2BL) Add another vehicle Manage My Vehicles | View Repair Guide 



Product Search: 




Login 

My Zone 

Shopping 
Parts 
Accessories 
Brands 
Gift Card 

Repair Info 

In Our Stores 

Customer Service 

Store Locator 


AUTOZONE.COM
RETURN POLICY 



< Home | Shopping Clutch Slave Cylinder Brakeware / Clutch Slave Cylinder 

for a 1989 Mazda Truck B2200 



Related Parts 


Slave Cylinder - Kit (Clutch) 

Clutch Master Cylinder 

Clutch Master Cylinder Kit 

ALLDATADIY 


About this product: 
Part Number: 12210 
Weight: 0.9 lbs. 
Warranty: LLT 




Pricing: 
$20.99 



Availability: 
Store: Normally stocked at your local store. 
Online: Ships within 2 business days 



Store: Online: 





Repair Information for your: 

1989 Mazda Truck B2200 (2.2L 2BL) 

Vehicle Repair Guides: 
Mazda Trucks 1987-1993 Repair Guide 









Online Return Policy 
About Your Order 
About Your Account 
Privacy Policy 
Security 
Contact Us 


Investor Relations 
Careers 
About AutoZone 


AutoZone Rewards 
Government Agencies 
ALLDATA 
ALLDATApro 
ALLDATAdiy 
ProCarCare 



Secure Shopping | Terms & Conditions | Site Map 
© 2001-2008 AutoZone, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 06:34 PM~10300940
> *STORE SHOPPING LIST
> Send a list to your store ONLINE SHOPPING CART
> Shop online today
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 06:32 PM~10300915
> *lone star, that sucka wit a FUPA misenterpreting my words again......................
> basically u dont need no gun all im saying..........
> like da saying goes only scary ****** carry guns..........
> *


so,thats not calling him scared? :uh: don't go backing off your words cause you scared of lone star now. speak your mind bitch. and none of that "like da saying goes" shyt either.. we talkin about what you said. 



> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 06:34 PM~10300940
> *STORE SHOPPING LIST
> Send a list to your store ONLINE SHOPPING CART
> Shop online today
> ...


ain't reading all that shyt.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Mar 31 2008, 06:32 PM~10300910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try adding a lowrider, see what comes back.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 05:45 PM~10301062
> *so,thats not calling him scared?    :uh:  don't go backing off your words cause you scared of lone star now.  speak your mind bitch.  and none of that "like da saying goes" shyt either..  we talkin about what you said.
> ain't reading all that shyt.
> *


fucka ***** named bone star........anda ***** name devious sixy8thatsnevergonagetlifted.com


ONLY SCARY ****** CARRY GUNS

QOUTE ME ONIT HOTCAKES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 06:54 PM~10301133
> *fucka ***** named bone star........anda ***** name devious sixy8thatsnevergonagetlifted.com
> ONLY SCARY ****** CARRY GUNS
> 
> ...


see, if you gonna be talkin shyt.thats way to do it. like a man for once.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 07:53 PM~10301122
> *try adding a lowrider, see what comes back.
> *


and urs is a what??
PARTS CAR HUH? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 05:59 PM~10301171
> *see, if you gonna be talkin shyt.thats way to do it.  like a man for once.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:02 PM~10301192
> *and urs is a what??
> PARTS CAR HUH? :0
> *


yeah,maybe i can save up and add a slave cylinder. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2008, 11:35 PM~10294831
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 07:05 PM~10301246
> *
> *


be careful with lone star though, man has grapplin skillz :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 31 2008, 06:12 PM~10301328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 31 2008, 06:17 AM~10295708
> *Hey Guys alot of you were messaging me about Juan aka Provok. He wanted me to tell everyone that he is doing okay and only time will tell before he gets out. So yeah just keep him in ur prayers and i cant say why he is in there unless i ask him first but yeah ..juts a message from him
> *



maybe none of my buisness but what the fuck happen? :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 06:13 PM~10301351
> *be careful with lone star though, man has grapplin skillz  :0
> *


I THINK DATS ALL BULLSHIT LASTTIME WE WAS AT HIS HOUSE I AINT SEE NO PICS OF NO ***** IN TIGHTS OR TROPHYS SHIT............THINK HE JUST TRYING TO LIE TO KICK IT


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 31 2008, 06:48 AM~10295832
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :nono:
> ...



was up :nono: 

p.s. u forgot your class heels behind... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2008, 07:45 AM~10296067
> *was more gangser than that!!!!!  hno:  don't ask what he did, NO SNITCHING!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Mar 31 2008, 07:19 PM~10301402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. you mean he wasn't really district 5a grapplin champ? :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 31 2008, 11:31 AM~10297989
> *p.o.p.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 06:25 PM~10301458
> *no snitchin
> mayne..  you mean he wasn't really district 5a grapplin champ?  :0
> *


NEED SOME PROOF IF NOT I CALL B.S.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 06:25 PM~10301458
> *no snitchin
> mayne..  you mean he wasn't really district 5a grapplin champ?  :0
> *


NEED SOME PROOF IF NOT I CALL B.S.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 31 2008, 06:12 PM~10301328
> * :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Mr.Teardrop, drop'em, Bay89, rug442, chevylo97, h-town team 84 caddy, lvlikeg, RAGALAC
hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 07:30 PM~10301488
> *NEED SOME PROOF IF NOT I CALL B.S.
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 06:43 PM~10301592
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Mr.Teardrop, drop'em, Bay89, rug442, chevylo97, h-town team 84 caddy, lvlikeg, RAGALAC
> hno:  hno:
> *












ALMOST DONE !


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

i wont put ya on blast like that,
but we know where it came from..
but rims look good


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 06:54 PM~10301697
> *i wont put ya on blast like that,
> but we know where it came from..
> but rims look good
> *



I dont care I BOUGHT IT FROM BIG GOERGE AND WHAT I AINT SCARED I AINT NO FAKE I SPEAK THE TRUTH. ITS BEEN IN MY GARAGE FOR A WEEK N A HALF NOW GETTING SOME OF MY TOUCHES. NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT IN PERSON YOU WILL SEE A COMPLETE BLAZER HOMIE. NO REGRETS


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 07:56 PM~10301708
> *I dont care I BOUGHT IT FROM BIG GOERGE AND WHAT I AINT SCARED I AINT NO FAKE I SPEAK THE TRUTH. ITS BEEN IN MY GARAGE FOR A WEEK N A HALF NOW GETTING SOME OF MY TOUCHES. NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT IN PERSON YOU WILL SEE A COMPLETE BLAZER HOMIE. NO REGRETS
> *


 :0 looks like all the trash talkn motivated u........ :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

david said he wanted me to 'anonymously' post these up. they are part of his weekend spring collection, but they are last years models and is putting them up for sale to anyone interested in last years fashions. but these shoes are sooooo sexy i figured somebody might want them quick fast in a hurry so they can contact him directly instead of goin thru the middleman (me).


hopefully a girl buys these as the image of dave wearin these as he walks down the runway in milan or paris while workin it to Ru-Pauls 'You Betta Work' is coming thru quite vividly now and must be replaced by those of a hot chic, post-haste please


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 31 2008, 06:58 PM~10301724
> *:0  looks like all the trash talkn motivated u........ :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah it did, especially people that dont know nothing. All those parts from that Blazer was mine when I got rid of the old one. BUMPERS, FIN, COWL PAN, FENDERS TRIM. Even the paint. But its ok cause when I had my other blazer this chump was riding a 4 door bel-air


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:00 PM~10301742
> *Yeah it did, especially people that dont know nothing. All those parts from that Blazer was mine when I got rid of the old one. BUMPERS, FIN, COWL PAN, FENDERS TRIM. Even the paint. But its ok cause when I had my other blazer this chump was riding a 4 door bel-air
> *


oh now im a chump??
***** fuck u how bout that!!
keep it real ***** u say u aint fake!!
come fuck with this chump..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

damn, comieron gallo hoy o que?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:03 PM~10301774
> *oh now im a chump??
> ***** fuck u how bout that!!
> keep it real ***** u say u aint fake!!
> ...



Oh shit FAT SHADY got pisssssssssssssssssssssst. hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

ya some fools... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:05 PM~10301785
> *Oh shit FAT SHADY got pisssssssssssssssssssssst. hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


and i no this hoe ass ***** didnt call me fat..
looken like a bright CHICO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dave, i think i just missed your call??? :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:06 PM~10301802
> *and i no this hoe ass ***** didnt call me fat..
> looken like a bright CHICO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:06 PM~10301802
> *and i no this hoe ass ***** didnt call me fat..
> looken like a bright CHICO
> *


CHICOS LEG IS THAT WHAT YOU SAID


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

1 MORE PIC


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:10 PM~10301866
> *1 MORE PIC
> 
> 
> ...


SEE UN LIKE SOME PEEPS I GIVE CREDIT WHERE ITS DUE,BIG GEROGE HOOKED IT UP,OH BTY THE RUST LOOKS GOOD 2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:16 PM~10301934
> *SEE UN LIKE SOME PEEPS I GIVE CREDIT WHERE ITS DUE,BIG GEROGE HOOKED IT UP,OH BTY THE RUST LOOKS GOOD 2
> *



He did the hood hinge but the engine detail that is being done is done by your truly. If you want come by and I will show how to take your time to have something come out clean


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:18 PM~10301964
> *He did the hood hinge but the engine detail that is being done is done by your truly. If you want come by and I will show how to take your time to have something come out clean
> *


 hno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 31 2008, 06:59 PM~10301732
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ok lil bojoe
:twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:19 PM~10301973
> *hno:
> *



come by when ever you want, i might need some help putting all the chrome engine parts i have to put on the engine


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

big picture.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 31 2008, 08:21 PM~10301988
> *ok lil bojoe
> :twak:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:21 PM~10301999
> *come by when ever you want, i might need some help putting all the chrome engine parts i have to put on the engine
> *


SO WHEN U BAGGING IT?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:30 PM~10302105
> *SO WHEN U BAGGING IT?
> *


HAHAHA.... Maybe you can trailer my blazer to SHORTY on my next day off in your mini truck n your slave cilynder


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 31 2008, 07:59 PM~10301732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those hrnys? :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 08:33 PM~10302140
> *those hrnys?  :0
> *




hrnychevylo97 :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 31 2008, 07:59 PM~10301732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Patrick I recognize those shoes anywhere...weren't you wearing them last night. I'm sure you lent a pair to David that's why they are stretched out.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:31 PM~10302118
> *HAHAHA....  Maybe you can trailer my blazer to SHORTY on my next day off in your mini truck n your slave cilynder
> *


HA!HA!***** a blazer aint shit but a mini with a snugtop built on,
and as far as SHORTY goes he dont take payment plans he wont give u 9 months to pay off 500.00 buxs.. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:36 PM~10302172
> *HA!HA!***** a blazer aint shit but a mini with a snugtop built on,
> and as far as SHORTY goes he dont take payment plans he wont give u 9 months to pay off 500.00 buxs.. :biggrin:
> *



hahahahaha. payment plans i dont do payment plan son I aint you


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:37 PM~10302217
> *hahahahaha. payment plans i dont do payment plan son I aint you
> *


u's a got damn lie now but its all good,u my BITCH so i wont put u on blast 
but u no in ur heart you's a motha fucken lie..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 07:37 PM~10302217
> *hahahahaha. payment plans i dont do payment plan son I aint you
> *



Before you say about the blazer, yeah I gave Big G half cause that bitch wasnt running and he couldnt find the tittle. But the day after easter he worked on it a replaced some things and got it running. Just so I can take it apart again and add all the chrome to the engine. Yeah your car I also gave you half cause I bought it without test driving it I bought it over the phone.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:39 PM~10302244
> *u's a got damn lie now but its all good,u my BITCH so i wont put u on blast
> but u no in ur heart you's a motha fucken lie..
> *



I forgot, my 2008 TEXAS EDITION GMC which I am paying monthly note on. You want be to call peanut(joe) to see how much you are paying on that mini truck.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:16 PM~10301934
> *SEE UN LIKE SOME PEEPS I GIVE CREDIT WHERE ITS DUE,BIG GEROGE HOOKED IT UP,OH BTY THE RUST LOOKS GOOD 2
> *


are you goin repaint your shroud?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:40 PM~10302267
> *Before you say about the blazer, yeah I gave Big G half cause that bitch wasnt running and he couldnt find the tittle. But the day after easter he worked on it a replaced some things and got it running. Just so I can take it apart again and add all the chrome to the engine. Yeah your car I also gave you half cause I bought it without test driving it I bought it over the phone.
> *


***** now whos getting mad...
i wasnt gunna put u on blast bout the blazer or the mc u just did that.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SO........................DO YALL ALWAYS ARGUE LIKA MARRIED COUPLE WHEN YALL SEE EACHOTHER ON LIL?????????????????????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 07:42 PM~10302291
> *are you goin repaint your shroud?
> *



If you are talking about the blazer yeah its off right now its getting sanded ready to paint. I might order a chrome one i seen on the web why wuz up


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:42 PM~10302294
> ****** now whos getting mad...
> i wasnt gunna put u on blast bout the blazer or the mc u just did that.. :biggrin:
> *


I dont care homie, cause what ever I want I just get know what im saying. I might sell the blazer tomorrow and buy your house or something


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 31 2008, 08:34 PM~10302154
> *Patrick I recognize those shoes anywhere...weren't you wearing them last night. I'm sure you lent a pair to David that's why they are stretched out.
> *



i was about to be insulted, then i read the rest of it

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:42 PM~10302288
> *I forgot, my 2008 TEXAS EDITION GMC which I am paying monthly note on. You want be to call peanut(joe) to see how much you are paying on that mini truck.
> *


call that *****,i got the title hoe been paid for..
and had it paid off b4 u saved the down payment on ur blazer


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 08:42 PM~10302297
> *SO........................DO YALL ALWAYS ARGUE LIKA MARRIED COUPLE WHEN YALL SEE EACHOTHER ON LIL?????????????????????
> *


no shit...get ur numbers n call one another..........


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:44 PM~10302325
> *I dont care homie, cause what ever I want I just get know what im saying. I might sell the blazer tomorrow and buy your house or something
> *


BITCH U CANT BORROW THE MONEY FROM THE BANK TO BUY MY HOUSE,
LETS NOT 4GET U SOLD UR REAL TRUCK TO PUT A DOWN PAYMENT ON UR HOUSE.. :0 
WAS THE 1500.00 WORTH IT?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:44 PM~10302327
> *call that *****,i got the title hoe been paid for..
> and had it paid off b4 u saved the down payment on ur blazer
> *



hahahahahahha. I will go no further....................................


See you at the next show


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 09:42 PM~10302297
> *SO........................DO YALL ALWAYS ARGUE LIKA MARRIED COUPLE WHEN YALL SEE EACHOTHER ON LIL?????????????????????
> *


THATS MY BRAWD :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:46 PM~10302350
> *BITCH U CANT BORROW THE MONEY FROM THE BANK TO BUY MY HOUSE,
> LETS NOT 4GET U SOLD UR REAL TRUCK TO PUT A DOWN PAYMENT ON UR HOUSE.. :0
> WAS THE 1500.00 WORTH IT?
> *



Im happy you liked my truck with AIR BAGS......................

No I didnt sell my truck for my house. I sold it and that same night I went a bought a 2007 Chrysler 300 and put 24s that same day. N what.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 31 2008, 09:44 PM~10302332
> *no shit...get ur numbers n call one another..........
> *


I KNOW U AINT TALKING U CALL HIM MORE THEN HIS WIFE..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 08:48 PM~10302369
> *Im happy you liked my truck with AIR BAGS......................
> 
> No I didnt sell my truck for my house. I sold it and that same night I went a bought a 2007 Chrysler 300 and put 24s that same day. N what.
> *


 i thought ya were done.. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:48 PM~10302369
> *Im happy you liked my truck with AIR BAGS......................
> 
> No I didnt sell my truck for my house. I sold it and that same night I went a bought a 2007 Chrysler 300 and put 24s that same day. N what.
> *


***** U CANT SPELL 24"Z
AND THATS WHY RENT A TIRE WAS LOOKEN 4 YA..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 08:43 PM~10302311
> *If you are talking about the blazer yeah its off right now its getting sanded ready to paint. I might order a chrome one i seen on the web why wuz up
> *


nothin jus wondering :thumbsup: on payin attention to detail and redoin stuff that didnt come out good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Mar 31 2008, 08:36 PM~10302172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:49 PM~10302377
> *I KNOW U AINT TALKING U CALL HIM MORE THEN HIS WIFE..
> *



Just got off the phone with him too


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:49 PM~10302377
> *I KNOW U AINT TALKING U CALL HIM MORE THEN HIS WIFE..
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Mar 31 2008, 08:50 PM~10302398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can.. twenyfo's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:49 PM~10302377
> *I KNOW U AINT TALKING U CALL HIM MORE THEN HIS WIFE..
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 09:50 PM~10302402
> *nothin jus wondering  :thumbsup: on payin attention to detail and redoin stuff that didnt come out good.
> *


DONT LET HIM LIE TO YOU,CAUSE THATS HOW HE ROLLS..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 08:51 PM~10302408
> *Just got off the phone with him too
> *


bitch please got better people to use my minutes on.......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:52 PM~10302425
> *DONT LET HIM LIE TO YOU,CAUSE THATS HOW HE ROLLS..
> *


na he said he was gon redo it and i wouldnt think he would let stuff out tha garage like that.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

once again................ thought ya were done??? :twak: :twak:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 09:54 PM~10302447
> *na he said he was gon redo it and i wouldnt think he would let stuff out tha garage like that.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 07:50 PM~10302399
> ****** U CANT SPELL 24"Z
> AND THATS WHY RENT A TIRE WAS LOOKEN 4 YA..
> *


This was my first lolo blazer:









You know what lets see all those custom rides you have done: HERE ARE MINE:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

forgot 1:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 07:54 PM~10302447
> *na he said he was gon redo it and i wouldnt think he would let stuff out tha garage like that.
> *


say homie when i show i show quality shit homie look at the pics


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:42 PM~10302294
> ****** now whos getting mad...
> i wasnt gunna put u on blast bout the blazer or the mc u just did that.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:01 PM~10302513
> *say homie when i show i show quality shit homie look at the pics
> *


lol...not impressed...nice bike tho...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

FORGOT THE MOST IMPORTANT ONE:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 08:04 PM~10302542
> *lol...not impressed...nice bike tho...
> *



I been out the lolo game for a few but my homie from LC motivated me to come back to lolo's


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:06 PM~10302564
> *I been out the lolo game for a few but my homie from LC motivated me to come back to lolo's
> *


 :0 .........


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:58 PM~10302488
> *This was my first lolo blazer:
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID I GIVE PROPS WHEN NEEDED YES THE 1ST WAS CLEAN
AND THE ****** TRUCK WAS CLEAN,I GIVE U THAT,
BUT THE 300,AND THE TAHO,U CAN EAT A DICK WITH!!
AND AS FAR AS MINE GO POST PICS FOR WHAT,U ALREADY KNOW BOY
THE,PURPLE CUTTDOG,THE WHITE FLAKED BABY 98,THE SLABED OUT LASABER
OH NOT 2 FOR GET THE PINK AND BLACK MINI,THE CADDY,THE BROWN CUTT DOG,THE 84'CHAMPAINE REGAL,AND NOW THE MAZDA!! AND U KNOW THIS!!
CAUSE MONEY GROWS ON TREES ON MY SIDE OF BAYTOWN *****!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:06 PM~10302564
> *I been out the lolo game for a few but my homie from LC motivated me to come back to lolo's
> *


if you build a bike like that then pretty sure ride gon look good...glad youz buildin lolo


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:08 PM~10302595
> *LIKE I SAID I GIVE PROPS WHEN NEEDED YES THE 1ST WAS CLEAN
> AND THE ****** TRUCK WAS CLEAN,I GIVE U THAT,
> BUT THE 300,AND THE TAHO,U CAN EAT A DICK WITH!!
> ...



Well if you got it like that buy you a new shirt and new black pants n boots cause you look like a walking picture


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 31 2008, 08:08 PM~10302596
> *if you build a bike like that then pretty sure ride gon look good...glad youz buildin lolo
> *


Thanks homie, I promise my son a tight trike and we did it. This year we going for the tittle in VEGAS. When ever I have a project that i feel and I enjoy I go all the way homie. This blazer I bought from a homie, n before I show it it will have a totally new look. It will be something that built to show. So you got out of HYPNOTIZED i see


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 10:10 PM~10302620
> *Well if you got it like that buy you a new shirt and new black pants n boots cause you look like a walking picture
> *


LMMFAO OK HOE U GOT THAT 1,BUT U NEED TO STEP UP UR GAME AND START BUYING FROM THE MENS SECTION NOT THE BOYS..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 08:58 PM~10302488
> *This was my first lolo blazer:
> 
> 
> ...


this same one?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:13 PM~10302654
> *LMMFAO OK HOE U GOT THAT 1,BUT U NEED TO STEP UP UR GAME AND START BUYING FROM THE MENS SECTION NOT THE BOYS..
> *



for what I dont look pregnant


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAS KOO AND ALL BUT UM...................................ONA SCALE OF 1 THRU NOBODY IN HERE REALLY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT YALLS PERSONAL RIVALRY...............................IREALLY THINK NOBODY CARES TO HEAR ABOUT YALLS DIVORCE OR WHATEVER SHIT YALL GOT GOING ON....................................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 08:13 PM~10302659
> *this same one?
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I use to go up against that one back when the JOEL CARMONA shows were here. That was a nice blazer though.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 10:13 PM~10302663
> *for what I dont look pregnant
> *


NO JUST TO FUCKN BIG FOR A KIDS SHIRT..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 08:15 PM~10302675
> *DAS KOO AND ALL BUT UM...................................ONA SCALE OF 1 THRU NOBODY IN HERE REALLY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT YALLS PERSONAL RIVALRY...............................IREALLY THINK NOBODY CARES TO HEAR ABOUT YALLS DIVORCE OR WHATEVER SHIT YALL GOT GOING ON....................................................................... :biggrin:
> *


ok so dont reply to what we got going on in here ragidylac


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 10:15 PM~10302675
> *DAS KOO AND ALL BUT UM...................................ONA SCALE OF 1 THRU NOBODY IN HERE REALLY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT YALLS PERSONAL RIVALRY...............................IREALLY THINK NOBODY CARES TO HEAR ABOUT YALLS DIVORCE OR WHATEVER SHIT YALL GOT GOING ON....................................................................... :biggrin:
> *


YES U DO......I MEAN YES U DO...
IF NOT U WOULDNT OF REPLYED!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:12 PM~10302646
> *Thanks homie, I promise my son a tight trike and we did it. This year we going for the tittle in VEGAS. When ever I have a project that i feel and I enjoy I go all the way homie. This blazer I bought from a homie, n before I show it it will have a totally new look. It will be something that built to show. So you got out of HYPNOTIZED i see
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2008, 09:15 PM~10302675
> *DAS KOO AND ALL BUT UM...................................ONA SCALE OF 1 THRU NOBODY IN HERE REALLY GIVES A SHIT ABOUT YALLS PERSONAL RIVALRY...............................IREALLY THINK NOBODY CARES TO HEAR ABOUT YALLS DIVORCE OR WHATEVER SHIT YALL GOT GOING ON....................................................................... :biggrin:
> *


dont care about mini trucks or blazers either.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SAY TEARDROP ALL THOSE RIDES WE HAVE BOTH BUILT COMBINE, I THINK WE HAVE BUILT MORE RIDES THAN HALF OF THOSE ON HERE N ALL FROM THE DIRTY BAY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 08:18 PM~10302725
> *dont care about mini trucks or blazers either.
> *



YOU CARE ABOUT JUNK YARDS HUH!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

U KNOW WHAT DROP'EM IM GUNNA GIVE U PROPS CAUSE BETWEEN ME AND U WE BUILT MORE RIDES THEN MOST THESE ****** SEEN AT SHOWS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:19 PM~10302739
> *U KNOW WHAT DROP'EM IM GUNNA GIVE U PROPS CAUSE BETWEEN ME AND U WE BUILT MORE RIDES THEN MOST THESE ****** SEEN AT SHOWS.. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: YUP GOODNIGHT


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 10:18 PM~10302729
> *SAY TEARDROP ALL THOSE RIDES WE HAVE BOTH BUILT COMBINE, I THINK WE HAVE BUILT MORE RIDES THAN HALF OF THOSE ON HERE N ALL FROM THE DIRTY BAY
> *


LOL READ MY LAST REPLY...LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 08:20 PM~10302747
> *LOL READ MY LAST REPLY...LOL
> *



LATERZ FOO SEE YALL TOMORROW


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 09:18 PM~10302729
> *SAY TEARDROP ALL THOSE RIDES WE HAVE BOTH BUILT COMBINE, I THINK WE HAVE BUILT MORE RIDES THAN HALF OF THOSE ON HERE N ALL FROM THE DIRTY BAY
> *


and none of em worth a shyt


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 10:18 PM~10302725
> *dont care about mini trucks or blazers either.
> *


AND OH HELL NAW U AINT GOT SHIT TO SAY 
BRAGING BOUT A JUNCKED OUT 68' THAT WONT COME OUT TILL 2068..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 09:19 PM~10302739
> *U KNOW WHAT DROP'EM IM GUNNA GIVE U PROPS CAUSE BETWEEN ME AND U WE BUILT MORE RIDES THEN MOST THESE ****** SEEN AT SHOWS.. :biggrin:
> *


i had so many rides in my driveway at once, it was lik i had my own car show. 

g-bodys , done that 2 times

coupe de villes, done that

blazers , done that..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 31 2008, 10:21 PM~10302756
> *LATERZ FOO SEE YALL TOMORROW
> *


PEACE HOMIE.. :0 :biggrin: 
OH SHIT CAN THEY ACTUALY BE HOMIES...?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 10:22 PM~10302779
> *i had so many rides in my driveway at once, it was lik i had my own car show.
> *


***** SO DOES PICK A PART BUT JUNK DONT COUNT FO SHIT.. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 31 2008, 07:22 PM~10301427
> *was up :nono:
> 
> p.s. u forgot your class heels behind... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :twak:

not you too dave!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 09:21 PM~10302761
> *and none of em worth a shyt
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 31 2008, 07:29 PM~10301481
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 10:21 PM~10302761
> *and none of em worth a shyt
> *


AND I GUESS THE CAPALA,IS A SHOW WINNER?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 09:26 PM~10302834
> *AND I GUESS THE CAPALA,IS A SHOW WINNER?
> *


naw, thats just my hoo doo daily, and still has some fools low's beat.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 10:22 PM~10302779
> *i had so many rides in my driveway at once, it was lik i had my own car show.
> 
> g-bodys  , done that  2 times
> ...


I SEE YOU HAD TO EDIT TO THINK ABOT SOME CARS..
AND ***** TELLING YA THAT SOUNDS LIKE A JUNK YARD NOT A CAR SHOW.. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Big props to Latin Kustoms taking most members award as well as taking the most awards at the Slabs 2 Dubs 1st Annual Car Show. On behalf of the HLC we thank all the people that came out and supported our guys and gals in Slabs 2 Dubs. The weather co-operated and althoug it almost started to sprinkle near the end, the show was completed.






































Thanks again


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

LOS THANX FO THE TICKET HOMIE BUT CHIT AFTER I GOT THE TRUCK HOMIE
AND SHOWERD FROM THE SHOW,THEN GOT LOST TRYING TO FIND PEARLAND IT WAS TO LATE TO MAKE IT.. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

More pictures on the HLC website. HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 31 2008, 09:25 PM~10302826
> *:0 :thumbsup:
> *


oh hrny..thanks for shaving my back other day.. da brawd really appreciated it.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mr.Teardrop, chevylo97, --TJ--, Dualhex02, *Los's64*, BIG_GUERO

64 gone yet?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 09:35 PM~10302947
> *oh hrny..thanks for shaving my back other day..  da brawd really appreciated it.
> *


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, no. wasnt me.


:barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 31 2008, 10:07 PM~10302576
> *:0 .........
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 31 2008, 09:53 PM~10303109
> *uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, no. wasnt me.
> :barf:
> *


don't lie. you came over with clippers and did a southside fade.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 09:34 PM~10302924
> *LOS THANX FO THE TICKET HOMIE BUT CHIT AFTER I GOT THE TRUCK HOMIE
> AND SHOWERD FROM THE SHOW,THEN GOT LOST TRYING TO FIND PEARLAND IT WAS TO LATE TO MAKE IT.. :angry:
> *


 Its aight. Youd've enjoyed it. Nice lookin girls there :cheesy: . And a few rough lookin ones too! :0 . The place is called Pearwood Skate Center. Its between Pearland and Friendswood. I'll try and find the actual address to it.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 11:02 PM~10303198
> *Its aight. Youd've enjoyed it. Nice lookin girls there :cheesy: . And a few rough lookin ones too! :0 . The place is called Pearwood Skate Center. Its between Pearland and Friendswood. I'll try and find the actual address to it.
> *


 :0 
IN ROLLER DERBY? :biggrin: 
NAW BUT NEXT TIME HOPEFULLY ITS NOT ON A SHOW DAY.
SO I WONT WASTE GAS.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 10:02 PM~10303198
> *Its aight. Youd've enjoyed it. Nice lookin girls there :cheesy: . And a few rough lookin ones too! :0 . The place is called Pearwood Skate Center. Its between Pearland and Friendswood. I'll try and find the actual address to it.
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Mar 31 2008, 09:36 PM~10302953
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Mr.Teardrop, chevylo97, --TJ--, Dualhex02, Los's64, BIG_GUERO
> 
> ...


Nope, not yet.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 10:06 PM~10303238
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *



Working on that now....at least from this Sundays game....i have pics on my site from previous 2 matches

nmeimage.com

Aint nothing you cant handle sixty8


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 10:06 PM~10303238
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


agreed.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 31 2008, 10:10 PM~10303276
> *Working on that now....at least from this Sundays game....i have pics on my site from previous 2 matches
> 
> nmeimage.com
> ...


 i'll take one on far right, she already in my fav position


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 10:05 PM~10303219
> *:0
> IN ROLLER DERBY? :biggrin:
> NAW BUT NEXT TIME HOPEFULLY ITS NOT ON A SHOW DAY.
> ...


 Shyt my feet were hurting from standing all dam day!! :angry: But I enjoyed it. Some of them girls ate their shyt ( no not literally for you other fools on LIL).It was cool :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 31 2008, 11:10 PM~10303276
> *Working on that now....at least from this Sundays game....i have pics on my site from previous 2 matches
> 
> nmeimage.com
> ...


FUCK THAT I SEE A COUPLE THAT COULD BEAT UR ASS DEVIOUS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry its been crazy pic taking weekend

Friday PM - Copa Cabana
Saturday AM - Tee-Ball Match
Saturday PM - the new Shadow Bar
Sunday AM - Slabs 2 Dubs 1st Annual Car Show
Sunday PM - Southside Roller Derby

Also uploading pics twice, once to my site or HLC site for Slabs 2 Dubs and once to site to offer people to order prints....links will be available at NMEIMAGE gallery for anyone interested in ordering pics of an event, while I can keep them on server until I have to delete them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 10:14 PM~10303321
> *FUCK THAT I SEE A COUPLE THAT COULD BEAT UR ASS DEVIOUS
> *


yeah,but i'm diggin that


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

no pic from players paradise?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 10:16 PM~10303329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

10K


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 11:16 PM~10303329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE 1 THAT WAS ON CRAIGSLIST?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes sir thats mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 10:17 PM~10303332
> *no pic from players paradise?
> *



Players Paradise what? Their carshow hasnt happened yet...I have it on my schedule for April 26th, but I will be in Dallas that weekend for the WWT show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 10:18 PM~10303346
> *10K
> *


steep. and don't like color. good luck though.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2008, 10:20 PM~10303366
> *steep. and don't like color.  good luck though.
> *


Its ok not anyone can own an Impala.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 10:21 PM~10303377
> *Its ok not anyone can own an Impala.
> *



Besides, we cant swap to where I have the project and you have none....store Travieso64 and go to school....2 years for me to do something with that 68 and then we both set when you come back...we can cruise lows instead of me following in the support vehicle.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 31 2008, 10:20 PM~10303365
> *Players Paradise what?  Their carshow hasnt happened yet...I have it on my schedule for April 26th, but I will be in Dallas that weekend for the WWT show.
> *


thought they were having something this saturday that just passed, must o fread the flyer wrong


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 31 2008, 06:59 PM~10301732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 31 2008, 10:23 PM~10303395
> *Besides, we cant swap to where I have the project and you have none....store Travieso64 and go to school....2 years for me to do something with that 68 and then we both set when you come back...we can cruise lows instead of me following in the support vehicle.
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 10:23 PM~10303402
> *thought they were having something this saturday that just passed, must o fread the flyer wrong
> *


 :dunno: Maybe but as far as I know the car show is in April.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I looked for the Impala on Craigs list and couldnt find it :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I need to find a title for the rings.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up Hex....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

wassup Goofy! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 09:49 PM~10303599
> *wassup Goofy! :biggrin:
> *


  ..wut up


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 31 2008, 11:37 PM~10303509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CANT MAKE THAT 1 GOING TO DALLAS... :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

*************EVERYONE IS WELCOME***************


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 11:42 PM~10303532
> *I looked for the Impala on Craigs list and couldnt find it  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


AFTER 45 DAYS IT DELTES,
BUT SHIT CLEAN AS HELL GOOD LUCK WIT THE SELL..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 31 2008, 10:45 PM~10303557
> *wut up Hex....
> *



what it dew :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 10:53 PM~10303636
> *AFTER 45 DAYS IT DELTES,
> BUT SHIT CLEAN AS HELL GOOD LUCK WIT THE SELL..
> *


Thanks.So you going to Dallas huh? You wanna buy some raffle tickets for 1st place 14X7 OG Wire Wheel Knock offs 2nd place Two screens(size not determined yet) and 3rd place $100 gift card to Olive Garden? Tickets are 1-$5 or 3-$10


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 31 2008, 09:53 PM~10303638
> *what it dew :biggrin:
> *


ready for our picnic homie....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe something nymph related. About the rings.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 11:58 PM~10303703
> *Thanks.So you going to Dallas huh? You wanna buy some raffle tickets for 1st place 14X7 OG Wire Wheel Knock offs 2nd place Two screens(size not determined yet) and 3rd place $100 gift card to Olive Garden? Tickets are 1-$5 or 3-$10
> *


14X7 WONT DO ME ANYGOOD :angry: ,
2 SCREENS SHIT ITS HARD FOR ME TO SEE
THE 1 THATS IN THE TRUCK..
AND OLIVE GARDEN,ILL HAVE TO SPEND 
ANOTHER 150 TO FEED ME AND THE BRADY BUNCH.. :0 :biggrin: 
BUT ON THE REAL TIP ILL GET WITH YA ON IT..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 31 2008, 10:58 PM~10303712
> *ready for our picnic homie....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 31 2008, 11:58 PM~10303712
> *ready for our picnic homie....
> *


I'AM ME AND 68 GOT YA IN THE TUGAWAR...
LOL...























MY BAD FATASSES ARENT ALLOWED TO TOUCH THE ROPE... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64+Mar 31 2008, 10:21 PM~10303377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if so, we'd have that bitch locked down.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 10:04 PM~10303773
> *I'AM ME AND 68 GOT YA IN THE TUGAWAR...
> LOL...
> MY BAD FATASSES ARENT ALLOWED TO TOUCH THE ROPE... :0  :biggrin:
> *


u can be on our team.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 12:11 AM~10303837
> *indeed not
> if so, we'd have that bitch locked down.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 12:11 AM~10303840
> *u can be on our team.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 31 2008, 07:59 PM~10301732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

if sum1 happens 2 come down this way :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Disclaimer: Sheila is good people... 


Carry on.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 07:36 AM~10305452
> *Disclaimer: Sheila is good people...
> Carry on.
> *


must be april fool's yoke :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 31 2008, 06:04 PM~10300165
> *arent you the one that called the cops on one of your family member, bitch your a snitch, thinking your hard in the internet
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:06 AM~10305556
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




x20 :0 's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2008, 06:48 PM~10300554
> *yea ask them when i get my piece back its only been almost 5 years  :uh:
> *


some rookie cop is probably sporting it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 09:50 PM~10302399
> ****** U CANT SPELL 24"Z
> AND THATS WHY RENT A TIRE WAS LOOKEN 4 YA..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dualhex, el viejio pedoro i.t. guy at that company i was telling you about decided to stay another year instead of retiring, if he croaks i'll let you know.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:21 AM~10305610
> *dualhex, el viejio pedoro i.t. guy at that company i was telling you about decided to stay another year instead of retiring, if he croaks i'll let you know.
> *


ahhh que pinche viejo pedero!! :angry: YEah we got our awesome raises for this year....a whole $30 more per check...yeah this mom and pop went corporate and being IT dept, which is considered "non-revenue making" dept, we got the smallest raises of everyone. Its definitely time to look for a new jale....ESPECIALLY considering imma be moving out to Katy at end of May and my job is in border of houston/sugarland/stafford on 59S at Beltway 8.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 09:24 AM~10305624
> *ahhh que pinche viejo pedero!! :angry:  YEah we got our awesome raises for this year....a whole $30 more per check...yeah this mom and pop went corporate and being IT dept, which is considered "non-revenue making" dept, we got the smallest raises of everyone.  Its definitely time to look for a new jale....ESPECIALLY considering imma be moving out to Katy at end of May and my job is in border of houston/sugarland/stafford on 59S at Beltway 8.
> *


major traffic on that side of town coming in. good luck. :biggrin: 


_*OBAMA LOST THE BLACK VOTE!*_


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:38 AM~10305681
> *major traffic on that side of town coming in.  good luck.  :biggrin:
> *




agreed.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:38 AM~10305681
> *major traffic on that side of town coming in.  good luck.  :biggrin:
> OBAMA LOST THE BLACK VOTE!
> 
> ...


lost the lousiana vote :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:38 AM~10305681
> *major traffic on that side of town coming in.  good luck.  :biggrin:
> OBAMA LOST THE BLACK VOTE!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 1 2008, 08:38 AM~10305681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:38 AM~10305681
> *major traffic on that side of town coming in.  good luck.  :biggrin:
> OBAMA LOST THE BLACK VOTE!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:52 AM~10305757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Racist?!? Didnt you post that? Besides I know a couple black guys that work so that throws your whole theory off. :biggrin: 





03.30.2008 SLABS 2 DUBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

SLABS 2 DUBS 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW

View at HLC Website

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 09:57 AM~10305771
> *Whats Racist?!? Didnt you post that?  Besides  I know a couple black guys that work so that throws your whole theory off. :biggrin:
> *


i know a black man that works also. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 09:57 AM~10305771
> *Whats Racist?!? Didnt you post that?
> *


i posted the kid before people start saying it's racist. :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:07 AM~10305820
> *i posted the kid before people start saying it's racist.  :ugh:
> *


oh it was a little CYA?


Cover Your Ass :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 10:09 AM~10305834
> *oh it was a little CYA?
> Cover Your Ass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

?huh?  :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 10:13 AM~10305863
> *?huh?    :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

is that the stuff you design at work??? It looks like parts for a Bass Boat.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 10:18 AM~10305889
> *is that the stuff you design at work??? It looks like parts for a Bass Boat.
> *


gears for offshore propulsion units.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

previous jale


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:19 AM~10305896
> *gears for offshore propulsion units.
> *


ok so its either something on the outside that makes things move, or its stuff inside of pipes that pushes fluids along long distances.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

YUP, thats why you make the big bux and got a driveway full of cars.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 10:24 AM~10305930
> *YUP, thats why you make the big bux and got a driveway full of cars.
> *


nah, i'm just a p0 messican :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:22 AM~10305910
> *previous jale
> 
> 
> ...


autocad professional!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:27 AM~10305946
> *autocad professional!!!!!!!
> *


Y Solidworks tambien puto! :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:30 AM~10305963
> *Y Solidworks tambien puto!  :twak:
> *


 :uh: whatever same shit gwey!!!!!.........kinda................... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:26 AM~10305944
> *nah, i'm just a p0 messican  :tears:
> *



Typical messican...always living beyond their means. :uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:32 AM~10305971
> *:uh: whatever same shit gwey!!!!!.........kinda................... :biggrin:
> *


AutoCad = Decent $$$

Solidworks = BIG $$$


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:01 AM~10305798
> *i know a black man that works also.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



pics?



DISCLAIMER: NOT RACIST, ITS A JOKE.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:38 AM~10305996
> *pics?
> 
> 
> ...


It didnt happen.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 1 2008, 08:35 AM~10305987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:38 AM~10305996
> *pics?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:42 AM~10306026
> *makes a whole lotta cents now............
> *


Passing elementary spelling tests would have done you some justice. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:44 AM~10306042
> *Passing elementary spelling tests would have done you some justice.  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:47 AM~10306060
> *mest up
> *


you sell that tv to hrny?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:52 AM~10306099
> *you sell that tv to hrny?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

:nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 10:52 AM~10306099
> *you sell that tv to hrny?
> 
> 
> ...


I think he got an exchange......... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:52 AM~10306099
> *you sell that tv to hrny?
> 
> 
> ...



nah... but I did sell it.

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

two new t-shirts i got recently. got to represent LA RAZA uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 11:03 AM~10306197
> *two new t-shirts i got recently.  got to represent LA RAZA  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

im hungry!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 1 2008, 09:19 AM~10305896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can do same shit with photoshop


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 09:42 AM~10306026
> *makes a whole lotta cents now............
> *



I know what else makes sense....buying pictures of your favorite event from NMEIMAGE.COM

Visit the gallery and click the "Buy Prints Online" button.

Dont be expecting no Walmart $0.19 pics either, this is geared towards peeps that gonna only buy a few pics if any. 

Now that makes a lot of cents!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 12:17 PM~10306968
> *I know what else makes sense....buying pictures of your favorite event from NMEIMAGE.COM
> 
> Visit the gallery and click the "Buy Prints Online" button.
> ...


nah, i'll just right click save. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 11:19 AM~10306986
> *nah, i'll just right click save.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 11:16 AM~10306957
> *but what it dew
> i can do same shit with photoshop
> *


I did something like that with 3D Studio Max once. It was really just my logo imported in vector from Illustrator and extruded in 3D studio Max, so I could import into Swift 3D to get colors and lighting since I have no clue how to do that in 3D Studio Max. I ended up with this...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 11:19 AM~10306986
> *nah, i'll just right click save.  :biggrin:
> *


Well you can try it, but if it lets you, itll be logo watermarked...at least it SHOULD be and you can prolly download the web version, however not the full res print version. It also has an option for web downloads imma prolly setup at 50 cents each for the cheapsates. hahhaaha jk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

is that slim??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 11:19 AM~10306986
> *nah, i'll just right click save.  :biggrin:
> *


damn double post server glistch %&#@! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 12:26 PM~10307044
> *Well you can try it, but if it lets you, itll be logo watermarked...at least it SHOULD be and you can prolly download the web version, however not the full res print version.  It also has an option for web downloads imma prolly setup at 50 cents each for the cheapsates. hahhaaha jk
> *


Hu$letown


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 11:27 AM~10307050
> *is that slim??
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an optical illusion....Slim isnt really as tall as how high the rear on that lincoln got up....or is he?!? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 11:23 AM~10307023
> *I did something like that with 3D Studio Max once.  It was really just my logo imported in vector from Illustrator and extruded in 3D studio Max, so I could import into Swift 3D to get colors and lighting since I have no clue how to do that in 3D Studio Max.  I ended up with this...
> 
> 
> ...


photoshop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 12:29 PM~10307074
> *photoshop
> 
> 
> ...


you also dropped 400 lbs on that photoshop, good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 1 2008, 11:28 AM~10307062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niiice. imma subcontract some flyers out to you...whats your turnaround time? For making the flyer that is....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 1 2008, 11:30 AM~10307087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can't afford me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 12:32 PM~10307114
> *
> you can't afford me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 11:32 AM~10307114
> *
> you can't afford me.
> 
> ...



You prolly right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 11:41 AM~10307211
> *You prolly right
> *


besides, no printer and new computer dont have that program.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 11:42 AM~10307224
> *besides, no printer and new computer dont have that program.
> *


'

I am still running old Photoshop 7


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I liked PS7


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 11:19 AM~10306986
> *nah, i'll just right click save.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 11:57 AM~10307364
> *'
> 
> I am still running old Photoshop 7
> *


i aint even got that, i had a bootleg program called photostudio. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mas triste


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2008, 12:12 PM~10307461
> *:roflmao:
> *


look here La Gigglez, it wasn't that funny. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 12:29 PM~10307581
> *look here La Gigglez, it wasn't that funny.  :uh:
> *


la gigglez...LOL got me messed up. :roflmao: 

and i laugh at any dam thing i want so shut your mouth. :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP H-TOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Photoshop Nerd #2 on deck....

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *unique9deuce*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 01:50 PM~10308081
> *Photoshop Nerd #2 on deck....
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...



si


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 10:42 AM~10307224
> *besides, no printer and new computer dont have that program.
> *


Your prayers have been answered my friend. Photoshop released a *FREE* Online version of their software last week. You do not have as many photo manipulation capabilities as you do in the full version of Photoshop, but for simple stuff this works.

https://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 1 2008, 01:52 PM~10308096
> *Your prayers have been answered my friend. Photoshop released a FREE Online version of their software last week.  You do not have as many photo manipulation capabilities as you do in the full version of Photoshop, but for simple stuff this works.
> 
> https://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html
> *




ay ta


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 12:50 PM~10308081
> *Photoshop Nerd #2 on deck....
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 12:52 PM~10308103
> *ay ta
> *



 I have a photoshop/design software doppler on the entire web.....ahahaha somebody mention any type of design and I'm there... ahahahaha


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 1 2008, 01:55 PM~10308124
> * I have a photoshop/design software doppler on the entire web.....ahahaha somebody mention any type of design and I'm there... ahahahaha
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 1 2008, 12:49 PM~10307668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder you showed up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 1 2008, 01:55 PM~10308124
> * I have a photoshop/design software doppler on the entire web.....ahahaha somebody mention any type of design and I'm there... ahahahaha
> *


thats skills....LOL


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 12:58 PM~10308140
> *no wonder you showed up
> *


 :biggrin: hahha....na, it was just funny that I had not logged on for weeks and when I do the topic is photoshop.......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 1 2008, 01:55 PM~10308124
> * I have a photoshop/design software doppler on the entire web.....ahahaha somebody mention any type of design and I'm there... ahahahaha
> *



lemme guess and your dog's name is Radar too then huh :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 02:02 PM~10308180
> *lemme guess and your dog's name is Radar too then huh  :biggrin:
> *


i had all white pit bull once.. 


named em Caine


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 03:07 PM~10308239
> *i had all white pit bull once..
> named em Caine
> *


sounds like you got some sentimental value :tears:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

where you from


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

that 84CADDY will be at my home this weekend


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

that 84CADDY will be at my home this weekend


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

got a email today......


Subject: MS 13 Gang Initiation
The Houston and Pasadena Police Departments have issued a warning to all drivers that the gang MS 13 is currently initiating members into their gang. They are rear ending cars and when the person gets out they are opening fire on the person. Please be very careful as just last night an 18 year old girl was shot and killed after she was rear ended. It happened at the Case Ole parking lot on Spencer near the Deer Park Wal-Mart. 

Should you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me. 
Sincerely, 

Jared Yanez 
Legal Assistant 
Brown and Shapiro, LLP. 
4620 Fairmont Parkway 
Suite 108 
Pasadena , Texas 77504 
(281) 998-8450 ext:20 
(281) 998-2764 Fax 
[email protected]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 02:07 PM~10308239
> *i had all white pit bull once..
> named em Caine
> *



What used to be upstairs Milan is now called CAIN.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 02:50 PM~10308649
> *What used to be upstairs Milan is now called CAIN.
> *



pics?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 02:52 PM~10308656
> *pics?
> *



They havent paid me to take any yet...but I have pics of the new Shadow Bar. My homie owns Cain but is waiting til it picks up to hire me to take pics. I had an idea with one of my cams. But dunno if that would fly.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 02:35 PM~10308490
> *that 84CADDY will be at my home this weekend
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: stick to your g-bodies :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 02:07 PM~10308239
> *i had all white pit bull once..
> named em Caine
> *


i got one right now named caine.hes not all white he has a black eye patch on his right eye.the rest of him all white


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 01:56 PM~10308693
> *They havent paid me to take any yet...but I have pics of the new Shadow Bar.  My homie owns Cain but is waiting til it picks up to hire me to take pics.  I had an idea with one of my cams. But dunno if that would fly.
> 
> 
> ...


       holy shwiztzernittzels!!!!!!!!!!!! dam that bitch looks nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

fuck dat im going this weekend!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 01:58 PM~10308701
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: stick to your g-bodies :biggrin:
> *


i will and that caddy will be next to it :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 03:02 PM~10308736
> *           holy shwiztzernittzels!!!!!!!!!!!! dam that bitch looks nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> fuck dat im going this weekend!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


ummm shwitzernittzels?? are those like weinerschnitzels? 

I wont be there this Saturday  Last saturday was a one time thing while Sergio M Promos wasnt at Copa. Not only will I be back at Copa on Saturdays but I am now there Fridays for Xotic Promos and Saturdays for Sergio M Promos. Shadow Bar does look nice though...I was impressed...it wasnt just a new paintjob like some places do.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:10 PM~10308780
> *ummm shwitzernittzels?? are those like weinerschnitzels?
> 
> I wont be there this Saturday    Last saturday was a one time thing while Sergio M Promos wasnt at Copa.  Not only will I be back at Copa on Saturdays but I am now there Fridays for Xotic Promos and Saturdays for Sergio M Promos.  Shadow Bar does look nice though...I was impressed...it wasnt just a new paintjob like some places do.
> *


right some places through up some new paint and sey hey its the all new Copa lol......oh well see u Fri


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 02:10 PM~10308780
> *ummm shwitzernittzels?? are those like weinerschnitzels?
> 
> I wont be there this Saturday    Last saturday was a one time thing while Sergio M Promos wasnt at Copa.  Not only will I be back at Copa on Saturdays but I am now there Fridays for Xotic Promos and Saturdays for Sergio M Promos.  Shadow Bar does look nice though...I was impressed...it wasnt just a new paintjob like some places do.
> *


WELL IMA TRY MY BEST TO HIT SHADOW CUZ I ISSSSSSSSSSSS IMPRESSEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER J.WHITE WAS BLOWING UP MY CELL TALMBOUT BIG GRAND RE OPENING AND SHIT............


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 03:04 PM~10308744
> *i will and that caddy will be next to it  :biggrin:
> *


i guess your gonna have to keep having your wet dreams about the caddy cuz u know its never gonna happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 03:13 PM~10308796
> *right some places through up some new paint and sey hey its the all new Copa lol......oh well see u Fri
> *


 :0 

I wasnt saying no names That wouldnt be the first one neither. Most of them repaint and move stuff around....some remodel and then Toc moved to a spot twice its previous size.

Its amazing the Alleyways, attics or hallways they drop DJ booths into and some quinceanera DJ lights and call it a night club downtown.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:20 PM~10308847
> *:0
> 
> I wasnt saying no names  That wouldnt be the first one neither.  Most of them repaint and move stuff around....some remodel and then Toc moved to a spot twice its previous size.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10308831
> *WELL IMA TRY MY BEST TO HIT SHADOW CUZ I ISSSSSSSSSSSS IMPRESSEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER J.WHITE WAS BLOWING UP MY CELL TALMBOUT BIG GRAND RE OPENING AND SHIT............
> *


Yeah apparently the guy that was supposed to cover the event, the reveal on new shadow, didnt show up. So there hadnt been any pics of the new Shadow until this Saturday. I'd like to stay, but they also cant pay at the end of night, because everything is calculated out and paid out later. ts all good though, I cant complain, photgrapher are lowest paid peeps in the nighlife industry...we need a union. :biggrin: Thats why I am supplementing that with selling un-logoed pics online.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 02:23 PM~10308865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2222222222


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 02:18 PM~10308839
> *i guess your gonna have to keep having your wet dreams about the caddy cuz u know its never gonna happen. :biggrin:
> *


if you say so, but thats not what she said


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 02:23 PM~10308870
> *Yeah apparently the guy that was supposed to cover the event, the reveal on new shadow, didnt show up.  So there hadnt been any pics of the new Shadow until this Saturday.  I'd like to stay, but they also cant pay at the end of night, because everything is calculated out and paid out later.  ts all good though, I cant complain, photgrapher are lowest paid peeps in the nighlife industry...we need a union. :biggrin:  Thats why I am supplementing that with selling un-logoed pics online.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OHHHHHHHHHHHHH IMA TELLINNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!! 


J/K :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:23 PM~10308870
> *Yeah apparently the guy that was supposed to cover the event, the reveal on new shadow, didnt show up.  So there hadnt been any pics of the new Shadow until this Saturday.  I'd like to stay, but they also cant pay at the end of night, because everything is calculated out and paid out later.  ts all good though, I cant complain, photgrapher are lowest paid peeps in the nighlife industry...we need a union. :biggrin:  Thats why I am supplementing that with selling un-logoed pics online.
> *


i agree with u on that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 02:25 PM~10308886
> *i agree with u on that
> *


YALL NEED TO GET THE COCHINAS AND MAKE SOME LIL SIDE VIDEOS AND SELL EM AND GET UR HUSTLE ON


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 1 2008, 03:23 PM~10308865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was by what used to be either Opus (now LEVEL) or M Bar...there was a little spot called four and it was only the second floor of that building ...the entrance was in back and went into hallway that went upstairs with bouncer, cause downstairs was something else...really narrow buildng and all rundown looking outside....Milan/Greenhouse which is now Cain upstairs only is similar setup but the building doesnt look so decrepit outside.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 03:24 PM~10308880
> *if you say so, but thats not what she said
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: like i said whatever happens in your wet dreams


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 1 2008, 02:21 PM~10308374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prices look steep.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:27 PM~10308903
> *I think it was by what used to be either Opus (now LEVEL) or M Bar...there was a little spot called four and it was only the second floor of that building ...the entrance was in back and went into hallway that went upstairs with bouncer, cause downstairs was something else...really narrow buildng and all rundown looking outside....Milan/Greenhouse  which is now Cain upstairs only is similar setup but the building doesnt look so decrepit outside.
> *


what was that one club that they always had the disco ball hangin outside


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 1 2008, 03:24 PM~10308881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh BTW, there was this guy at shadow asking how much I charged for a 2 hr photoshoot....for pr0n. I told him what I charge clubs and he said thats more than he paying the hoes. :0 High quality hoes I guess. :uh: He figured I'd do it for being around naked bitches....I said once you seen one naked bitch you seen em all. However he is there almost every saturday...if he contacts me i'll let you know if u interested in pr0n photography.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 02:27 PM~10308904
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: like i said whatever happens in your wet dreams
> *


ok but ask her, she called me up and said that she was going to get a new car and ask if i wood like it :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 1 2008, 03:28 PM~10308915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasnt that Heat? That is still around I think...I coulda swore I saw it when I rode metro rail downtown to go to district clerks office.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:31 PM~10308936
> *haha snitch...naw actually photographer owns rights to images unless I am selling exclusive rights...for 150 pictures at $75...ummm no.  They are paying for you to cover event, and supply pics with logos for web use.  I can turn around and sell my pics just like that guy with a polaroid in the clubs.
> Oh BTW, there was this guy at shadow asking how much I charged for a 2 hr photoshoot....for pr0n. I told him what I charge clubs and he said thats more than he paying the hoes. :0  High quality hoes I guess.  :uh: He figured I'd do it for being around naked bitches....I said once you seen one naked bitch you seen em all.  However he is there almost every saturday...if he contacts me i'll let you know if u interested in pr0n photography.
> *


man if he aint willing to pay i aint willing to shoot....lol!!like u said seen one naked chick u seen them all.....and if he paying less that club paying u then he must really have some low quality hoezzzzzz...lol!......dammit man!...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:35 PM~10308953
> *NOt as steep as what you pay that one guy at the club for that one polaroid pic...besides i know people aint coming to get 20-30 pics....its one or two if I am lucky, the ones of them. So yeah, it aint gonna be cheap.  You should see the carshow pics. Its cheaper than the stuff sold at the carshows.
> Wasnt that Heat? That is still around I think...I coulda swore I saw it when I rode metro rail downtown to go to district clerks office.
> *


whateer it was was ghetto...floor was always [email protected] wett......prob fit like 75 people at the most.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 03:32 PM~10308939
> *ok but ask her, she called me up and said that she was going to get a new car and ask if i wood like it  :0
> *


yeah call me up and ill give u a price.remember we got a new interior.all leather,we just got sum stuff chromed,new carpet,new white top,we just started the bodywork on it.o and its not bill or billy the guy YOU recommended us to paint our car that fucked us over  call me up if your interested


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:35 PM~10308953
> *NOt as steep as what you pay that one guy at the club for that one polaroid pic...besides i know people aint coming to get 20-30 pics....its one or two if I am lucky, the ones of them. So yeah, it aint gonna be cheap.  You should see the carshow pics. Its cheaper than the stuff sold at the carshows.
> *


1st. i dont go to none of them fancy azz clubs with the purple and blue drinks. 

2nd. besides, fk pictures.. i dont do the buy a bitch a rose, or take polaroids at club for no fk'n bitch. heffa lucky i buy her a drink, and even then she better know she got to show me appreciation for it later.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 02:37 PM~10308966
> *yeah call me up and ill give u a price.remember we got a new interior.all leather,we just got sum stuff chromed,new carpet,new white top,we just started the bodywork on it.o and its not bill or billy the guy YOU recommended us to paint our car that fucked us over  call me up if your interested
> *


ok i will


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 03:35 PM~10308954
> *man if he aint willing to pay i aint willing to shoot....lol!!like u said seen one naked chick u seen them all.....and if he paying less that club paying u then he must really have some low quality hoezzzzzz...lol!......dammit man!...
> *


I quoted him the full price without bartab and guestlist....which I am abolishing anyway...for as often as people join me, imma just start charging for it. So no more $75 price range. Its $125 (what I quoted for pr0n guy) and $100+open bar tab (no more price limits). I havent been drinking lately anyway...its getting to be less party and more work.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:40 PM~10308993
> *I quoted him the full price without bartab and guestlist....which I am abolishing anyway...for as often as people join me, imma just start charging for it. So no more $75 price range.  Its $125 (what I quoted for pr0n guy) and $100+open bar tab (no more price limits).  I havent been drinking lately anyway...its getting to be less party and more work.
> *


who was this guy anyways?...he trying to start a mag or online shit?........yeah drinking has slowed down on work nites......or untill i get to Xo....lol!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 03:38 PM~10308977
> *1st.  i dont go to none of them fancy azz clubs with the purple and blue drinks.
> 
> 2nd.  besides, fk pictures..    i dont do the buy a bitch a rose, or take polaroids at club for no fk'n bitch.  heffa lucky i buy her a drink, and even then she better know she got to show me appreciation for it later.
> *


i remember back in the day it just to be like a old mexican lady or guy taking pics at the club.now u got hex and firme taking pics.oh how the times change :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 02:37 PM~10308966
> *yeah call me up and ill give u a price.remember we got a new interior.all leather,we just got sum stuff chromed,new carpet,new white top,we just started the bodywork on it.o and its not bill or billy the guy YOU recommended us to paint our car that fucked us over  call me up if your interested
> *


i called and no one pick up :angry: ,, i got that money :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 03:39 PM~10308989
> *ok i will
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 03:42 PM~10309003
> *who was this guy anyways?...he trying to start a mag or online shit?........yeah drinking has slowed down on work nites......or untill i get to Xo....lol!
> *


Supposedly he knows the owner and Gabriel and Joe White and who knows who else...actually the chick in the pictures that proposed to her dude....well thats here brother. She wanted to hit me up for her wedding so I am sure I will be in touch with thr pr0n guy. Originally he was asking about buying a camera and taking teh pics himself.....sounds like pr0n mag doomed for failure.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 03:45 PM~10309023
> *i called and no one pick up  :angry: ,, i got that money  :biggrin:
> *


yeah we dont think you are the right person to own the caddy.sorry :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 03:44 PM~10309021
> *i remember back in the day it just to be like a old mexican lady or guy taking pics at the club.now u got hex and firme taking pics.oh how the times change :biggrin:
> *


yeah. kinda why i like small hood bars, hardly any of that shyt.. just the tamale guy coming by every once and awhile with cooler full of the good stuff.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 03:48 PM~10309046
> *yeah.  kinda why i like small hood bars, hardly any of that shyt.. just the tamale guy coming by every once and awhile with cooler full of the good stuff.
> *


reminds me i want sum more tamales.gonna make my vieja make sum more :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 03:44 PM~10309021
> *i remember back in the day it just to be like a old mexican lady or guy taking pics at the club.now u got hex and firme taking pics.oh how the times change :biggrin:
> *


That lady sells roses and its a goofy black guy with a polaroid now. So they are still there. :uh: I'll push them out soon....need to pick me up a dozen roses and some of those glowstick packages that fit in your mouth like back in the rave days....push them out slowly


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:49 PM~10309061
> *That lady sells roses and its a goofy black guy with a polaroid now. So they are still there. :uh:  I'll push them out soon....need to pick me up a dozen roses and some of those glowstick packages that fit in your mouth like back in the rave days....push them out slowly
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dude do the glow stick thing lol!.....just for that im bringing u one on fri what color would u like lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:45 PM~10309029
> *Supposedly he knows the owner and Gabriel and Joe White and who knows who else...actually the chick in the pictures that proposed to her dude....well thats here brother. She wanted to hit me up for her wedding so I am sure I will be in touch with thr pr0n guy.  Originally he was asking about buying a camera and taking teh pics himself.....sounds like pr0n mag doomed for failure.
> *


man had sony cyershot and a dream huh?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:49 PM~10309061
> *That lady sells roses and its a goofy black guy with a polaroid now. So they are still there. :uh:  I'll push them out soon....need to pick me up a dozen roses and some of those glowstick packages that fit in your mouth like back in the rave days....push them out slowly
> *


well if u need help selling roses or shit holla at me.well i just need a excuse to go to the club.la vieja no me deja. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 1 2008, 03:51 PM~10309066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!! I started with a cybershot too.... DSC-F828 










That guy was this girls brother










She proposed to her man at her 21st Bday party at the club....todays notion of romantic vs my old school notions....oh well. :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 02:46 PM~10309036
> *yeah we dont think you are the right person to own the caddy.sorry :nono:
> *


you know i do, thats why you dont pick up the phone :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:56 PM~10309112
> *I think green glows brightest. :biggrin:
> Hey!! I started with a cybershot too.... DSC-F828
> 
> ...


that dude looks like what the hell u doing this for....take that ring back lol!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 03:51 PM~10309066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dude do the glow stick thing lol!.....just for that im bringing u one on fri what color would u like lol!
> *


i just to buy sum glow sticks at the corner store for 50cents and then at mardi gras i would sell does fuckers for like 5 bucks.hustle


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 03:56 PM~10309112
> *I think green glows That guy was this girls brother
> 
> 
> ...


she proposed to him? he dont look to excited about it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 02:56 PM~10309112
> *I think green glows brightest. :biggrin:
> Hey!! I started with a cybershot too.... DSC-F828
> 
> ...


LOOK AT THE GIRLS IN DA BACK ONES LIKE"U STUPID BITCH I JUST SLEPT WIT EM LAST WEEK"...........AND THE OTHER LIKE"IJOLEEEEEEEE VIEJO MIRA EL PINCHE ANILLOTEEEE!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

is that hny standing next to that dude?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 03:56 PM~10309117
> *you know i do, thats why you dont pick up the phone  :biggrin:
> *


i just didnt want to talk to you.talk to much foo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 03:57 PM~10309122
> *that dude looks like what the hell u doing this for....take that ring back lol!
> *


:roflmao:

for real.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 03:57 PM~10309129
> *is that hny standing next to that dude?
> *


:roflmao: :no: 

nah ive never been to shadow bar.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 03:57 PM~10309129
> *is that hny standing next to that dude?
> *


home wrecka


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2008, 04:00 PM~10309145
> *:roflmao: :no:
> 
> nah ive never been to shadow bar.
> *


my bad i saw them tiddays and i thought it was u!.......lol.....

I'M JUST KIDDING


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 02:59 PM~10309136
> *i just didnt want to talk to you.talk to much foo
> *


will like i said i got $l0G's on it you got a day to say yes to it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 04:02 PM~10309159
> *home wrecka
> *


:buttkick:

thats you fker.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 04:02 PM~10309163
> *my bad i saw them tiddays and i thought it was u!.......lol.....
> 
> I'M JUST KIDDING
> *


:roflmao: :twak: 

crazy ass!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2008, 04:00 PM~10309145
> *:roflmao: :no:
> 
> nah ive never been to shadow bar.
> *


must not have been stevie b night, i guess.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 04:06 PM~10309193
> *must not have been stevie b night, i guess.
> *


exactly. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 04:03 PM~10309166
> *will like i said i got $l0G's on it you got a day to say yes to it
> *


:uh: Fool shut up cause you aint gonna take care of my baby you will fix her up and sell her. Plus I know you are gonna say
*</span></span></span>*
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 03:11 PM~10309242
> *:uh: Fool shut up cause you aint gonna take care of my baby you will fix her up and sell her. Plus I know you are gonna say
> </span></span></span>
> :biggrin:
> *


will im not going to say i will not sell it but no its not APRIL FOOLS


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 04:13 PM~10309265
> *will im not going to say i will not sell it but no its not APRIL FOOLS
> *


I saw the chick you were talkin about I have one thing to say Sharpie eyebrows are a :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 03:16 PM~10309286
> *I saw the chick you were talkin about I have one thing to say Sharpie eyebrows are a  :nono:
> *


 :angry: ... but over all that one or the other one


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 04:21 PM~10309339
> *:angry: ... but over all that one or the other one
> *


I never saw the other one but i know that ass was flat :roflmao: :roflmao: this new girl looks like she got lop sided boobs


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 1 2008, 03:46 PM~10309034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena+Apr 1 2008, 04:16 PM~10309286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they do.. i've checked


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 03:22 PM~10309354
> *I never saw the other one but i know that ass was flat  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  this new girl looks like she got lop sided boobs
> *


you did,, o and no she dont got a lop sided boobs i got to see them :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 04:28 PM~10309410
> *i'm diggin em
> they do.. i've checked
> *


 :biggrin: see i am right!!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 04:30 PM~10309432
> *you did,, o and no she dont got a lop sided boobs i got to see them :biggrin:
> *


No member it was only a waist down shot and just cause you saw em in pictures dont mean nothing :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 04:31 PM~10309441
> *No member it was only a waist down shot and just cause you saw em in pictures dont mean nothing :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

EVERYONE IS WELCOME*


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 03:28 PM~10309410
> *i'm diggin em
> they do.. i've checked
> *


hey hey hey :nono:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

lone star will you take 10g's for your ride :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 04:41 PM~10309542
> *lone star will you take 10g's for your ride :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah cause BIG TEXAS wants a fleetwood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 04:43 PM~10309559
> *yeah cause BIG TEXAS wants a fleetwood
> *


ragalac has that big body he selling. think he said $4500 he SAYS it wasn't fished out of louisiana.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SAYS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Apr 1 2008, 10:31 AM~10307099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fool works at s post oak tire, he can mount the fuck out of some 155's :biggrin: im gonna fuck with him next time im there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 04:47 PM~10309590
> *SAYS
> *


exactly


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 03:52 PM~10309622
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: ..server...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 04:52 PM~10309623
> *exactly
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 03:41 PM~10309542
> *lone star will you take 10g's for your ride :biggrin:
> *


i this a serious offer :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 04:50 PM~10309612
> *i got that txt last week im ready.
> *


pasadena blvd @ shaver?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 04:55 PM~10309652
> *i this a serious offer  :scrutinize:
> *


check your calander and think about it. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 03:55 PM~10309657
> *pasadena blvd @ shaver?
> *


jump out and ambush them before they see it comin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 04:56 PM~10309672
> *jump out and ambush them before they see it comin  :biggrin:
> *


grapplin skillz? mayne


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up GALLO....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 04:50 PM~10309612
> *
> i got that txt last week im ready.
> that fool works at s post oak tire, he can mount the fuck out of some 155's  :biggrin:  im gonna fuck with him next time im there
> *


my bro told me about that and sum shit about sum foos in slabs boxin u in shooting u.im ready. :machinegun: i dont come from that greenspoint aka gunspoint for nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 05:00 PM~10309708
> *my bro told me about that and sum shit about sum foos in slabs boxin u in shooting u.im ready. :machinegun: i dont come from that greenspoint aka gunspoint for nothing :biggrin:
> *


i might make run out to ptown just to look for it. need me the target practice anyway. 


but my luck, its probably all bs anyway. as usual.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 05:00 PM~10309708
> *my bro told me about that and sum shit about sum foos in slabs boxin u in shooting u.im ready. :machinegun: i dont come from that greenspoint aka gunspoint for nothing :biggrin:
> *


my bad i posted under my girls name. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 05:04 PM~10309741
> *my bad i posted under my girls name. :biggrin:
> *


mayne, thought your gurl turned gangsta.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 05:11 PM~10309795
> *mayne, thought your gurl turned gangsta.
> *


she gonna be sitting shotgun.who u think gonna do the shooting. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 05:13 PM~10309804
> *she gonna be sitting shotgun.who u think gonna do the shooting. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena+Apr 1 2008, 04:16 PM~10309286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PICS OF THE LOP SIDED BOOBS?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2008, 05:15 PM~10309825
> *PICS OF THIS BRAWD?
> 
> PICS OF THE LOP SIDED BOOBS?
> *


always trying to see boobs cochino


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 03:57 PM~10309688
> *wut up GALLO....
> *


  Wat up!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh chit that's Mrs.Munoz and her husband in the grey shirt.... :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Mar 31 2008, 09:21 PM~10303377
> *Its ok not anyone can own an Impala.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 1 2008, 05:23 PM~10309888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone need to tell that brawd to take those earrings off and put em back on the spinners, where they belong.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 05:11 PM~10309795
> *mayne, thought your gurl turned gangsta.
> *


comin on now i got a sweet side and a gangsta side when I need it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 04:36 PM~10309972
> *someone need to tell that chip to take those earrings off and put em back on the spinners, where they belong.
> *


those arent earings they are handles


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 05:47 PM~10310066
> *those arent earings they are handles
> *


 well, i got whole collection of handles that was left behind at crib.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 04:48 PM~10310082
> *well, i got whole collection of handles that was left behind at crib.  and some clear heels hny left over too......
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 04:36 PM~10309972
> *someone need to tell that brawd to take those earrings off and put em back on the spinners, where they belong.
> *


i have those!! their march playboy earings! pimp


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Mr.Teardrop, _Shiela_, lone star, low 86 regal, BAYTOWNSLC


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Apr 1 2008, 05:29 PM~10310386
> *i have those!! their march playboy earings! pimp
> *


if there playboy earings...............how uget em??????????????


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 07:36 PM~10310436
> *if there playboy earings...............how uget em??????????????
> *


 :0
:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

lone........we stilll waiting for da 5a champ pics..............


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 05:36 PM~10310436
> *if there playboy earings...............how uget em??????????????
> *


from spencers at baybrook mall where i get everything else duh y??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 1 2008, 06:23 PM~10309888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did she ask him to marry her :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Apr 1 2008, 05:40 PM~10310478
> *from spencers at baybrook mall where i get everything else duh y??
> *


oh.................thought since they were playboy earings.........................u needed to be playboy material??????????????













guess not..........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Apr 1 2008, 07:40 PM~10310478
> *from spencers at baybrook mall where i get everything else duh y??
> *


TO BAD THEY DONT SELL GOOD LOOKS


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 05:44 PM~10310515
> *oh.................thought since they were playboy earings.........................u needed to be playboy material??????????????
> guess not..........
> *



oh no ur gonna hurt my feelings...tear... NOT.. STFU ALREADY


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2008, 06:44 PM~10310519
> *TO BAD THEY DONT SELL GOOD LOOKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2008, 05:44 PM~10310519
> *50% off coupon*


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 05:47 PM~10310548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: im not a playa hata


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 05:44 PM~10310515
> *oh.................thought since they were playboy earings.........................u needed to be playboy material??????????????
> guess not..........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2008, 05:44 PM~10310519
> *TO BAD THEY DONT SELL GOOD LOOKS
> *


uh huh.. i didnt even click..that that was u.. ima kick ur ass when i see u


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2008, 07:44 PM~10310519
> *TO BAD THEY DONT SELL GOOD LOOKS
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Apr 1 2008, 07:53 PM~10310605
> *uh huh.. i didnt even click..that that was u.. ima kick ur ass when i see u
> *


THEY DON'T SELL BOXIN GAME AT SPENCERS.....


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2008, 05:55 PM~10310629
> *THEY DON'T SELL BOXIN GAME AT SPENCERS.....
> *



yeah the sex kind of games


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 05:53 PM~10310604
> *:uh:
> *


da fuck u lookin at u ol hulk hogan wannabe ass *****.................. :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 03:30 PM~10309433
> *:biggrin: see i am right!!!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 05:56 PM~10310641
> *:twak:
> *


sup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Apr 1 2008, 07:55 PM~10310632
> *yeah the sex kind of games
> *


YEA I'LL BEAT IT UP LIKE ROYAL RUMBLE


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 03:45 PM~10309578
> *ragalac has that big body he selling.  think he said $4500  he SAYS it wasn't fished out of louisiana.
> *


im not looking for a fished one :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Apr 1 2008, 06:29 PM~10310386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 05:56 PM~10310635
> *da fuck u lookin at u ol hulk hogan wannabe ass *****.................. :uh:
> *


lil man watch your mouth


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> my homie is disquise.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Apr 1 2008, 05:55 PM~10310632
> *yeah the sex kind of games
> *


 "WERE' EXPECTiNG!!!!!!! L0VE ME OR HATE ME, EiTHER WAY ALL YOU BiTCHES KNOW MY NAME!"

Female 
22 years old 
Houston, TX, Texas 
United States 



Last Login: 3/31/2008 

Mood: shocked 



Contacting SHiELA C. 













SHiELA C. RAMON JR OR MERCEDES? 





we?????????? thats plural.......................aint quite figured out who the baby dady is yet hu???????????

watch out slim she gon try and pin the ***** wita escalade down for the child support money...................... :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Apr 1 2008, 05:58 PM~10310654
> *sup
> *


hows it going


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 1 2008, 06:55 PM~10310629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing finished about anything that ***** has.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 07:58 PM~10310663
> *lil man watch your mouth
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 08:01 PM~10310701
> *you took cochina shopping?  :0
> nothing finished about anything that ***** has.
> *


 :uh: 
like ur 68' :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Apr 1 2008, 06:59 PM~10310675
> *my homie is disquise.
> *


dont use big words, gives me headache


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+Apr 1 2008, 05:58 PM~10310660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......is dat wat they use to tell u when ****** had nuts in ur mouf n shit in ur grapplin days????????????????


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 06:04 PM~10310732
> *dont use big words, gives me headache
> *


I MEAN TO PUT IN DISQUISE..DISQUISE LIKE HIDDEN /SECRET

LOL NEVAMIND


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 08:01 PM~10310701
> *you took cochina shopping?  :0
> nothing finished about anything that ***** has.
> *


SHUTCHO MOUF AND YO FAT ASS BOY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 06:05 PM~10310740
> *it aint fished or finished just a stock og big body........
> 
> .......is dat wat they use to tell u when ****** had nuts in ur mouf n shit in ur grapplin days????????????????
> *


u act like the days are over..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 08:06 PM~10310750
> *u act like the days are over..
> *


SHIT I HOPE SO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 06:06 PM~10310750
> *u act like the days are over..
> *


so u wana keep having ***** nuts in yo mouf????????? :uh: ijoleeeeeeee pinche jotolin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2008, 08:08 PM~10310773
> *SHIT I HOPE SO
> *


CUZ I DONT THINK I COULD SEE THA LONE WITH BALLZ IN HIS MOUTH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Apr 1 2008, 07:05 PM~10310741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you bought her something huh? those playboy earings? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 06:09 PM~10310778
> *so u wana keep having ***** nuts in yo mouf????????? :uh: ijoleeeeeeee pinche jotolin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 08:09 PM~10310778
> *so u wana keep having ***** nuts in yo mouf????????? :uh: ijoleeeeeeee pinche jotolin
> *


and u was SAYING bout me and drop'em?
damn aint nobody trying to hear bout u wanting to put
Lones nutzz in ur mouth.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 08:11 PM~10310788
> *:uh: i said no big wurds.  i aint that smart.  :angry:
> you bought her something huh? those playboy earings?  :uh:
> *


YEP SHE SAID THE CIRCLE REMINDED HER OF U


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 06:12 PM~10310802
> *and u was SAYING bout me and drop'em?
> damn aint nobody trying to hear bout u wanting to put
> Lones nutzz in ur mouth.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


it would be similar to that tuba he used to play for his mama


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 08:14 PM~10310819
> *it would be similar to that tuba he used to play for his mama
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OWNED


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 08:14 PM~10310819
> *it would be similar to that tuba he used to play for his mama
> *


 :roflmao: and we seen pics...so we know it happened. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ol band camp remember lookin mafucka


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 1 2008, 07:12 PM~10310805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, sho did.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 1 2008, 04:23 PM~10308870
> *  ts all good though, I cant complain, photgrapher are lowest paid peeps in the nighlife industry...
> *


when did photographers start frequenting clubs? i remember in the 80's early 90's it was just a bunch of gypsy women walking around offering to sell polaroids for 5 bucks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 07:36 PM~10310436
> *if there playboy earings...............how uget em??????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 08:14 PM~10310819
> *it would be similar to that tuba he used to play for his mama
> *


I'm glad I never joined those gay ass toy soldiers puffing away on brass back in high school. I was busy supplying the heavy metal'ers with mota and had no time for durangense tubas. Guess my lil nigglet isn't a real "G"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 07:14 PM~10311305
> *I'm glad I never joined those gay ass toy soldiers puffing away on brass back in high school.  I was busy supplying the heavy metal'ers with mota and had no time for durangense tubas.  Guess my lil nigglet isn't a real "G"
> 
> 
> ...


whats funny is that pic isnt even 3 yrs old, being that hes only 18


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 09:16 PM~10311335
> *whats funny is that pic isnt even 3 yrs old, being that hes only 18
> *


***** had to learn to be good wit his hands,
growing up sucking on a brass pipe,
ol bright skined chris rock looken ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:14 PM~10311305
> *I'm glad I never joined those gay ass toy soldiers puffing away on brass back in high school.  I was busy supplying the heavy metal'ers with mota and had no time for durangense tubas.  Guess my lil nigglet isn't a real "G"
> 
> 
> ...


look at his o' band camp 4 life, with big o' kool aid smile having ass *****..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 09:16 PM~10311335
> *whats funny is that pic isnt even 3 yrs old, being that hes only 18
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 08:16 PM~10311335
> *whats funny is that pic isnt even 3 yrs old, being that hes only 18
> *


least my high skoo pics are over 15 years ago. ink aint dry on his.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy got on a sweater vest. lmfao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10311552
> *boy got on a sweater vest.  lmfao
> *


bloods red hno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Apr 1 2008, 06:50 PM~10310579
> *:roflmao: im not a playa hata
> *


im not either just thought it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 07:41 PM~10311552
> *boy got on a sweater vest.  lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I just want to welcome ERNESTO AKA TEXAS BOWTIES to the BLVD ACES family.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 09:49 PM~10311629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 11:01 PM~10303746
> *14X7 WONT DO ME ANYGOOD :angry: ,
> 2 SCREENS SHIT ITS HARD FOR ME TO SEE
> THE 1 THATS IN THE TRUCK..
> ...


Thanks , I appreciate it. Im trying to raise money to fund my tution for school when I move to Paris,TX. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 08:49 PM~10311629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can we stop using peoples government names.. damn. :ugh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 08:49 PM~10311629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: *</span></span>* :thumbsup: Welcome to the family!!!!!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 08:51 PM~10311661
> *can we stop using peoples government names..    damn.    :ugh:
> *


ok danny :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:38 AM~10305681
> *major traffic on that side of town coming in.  good luck.  :biggrin:
> OBAMA LOST THE BLACK VOTE!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:50 PM~10311644
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:50 PM~10311644
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:twak: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2008, 09:58 PM~10311752
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


already knew dot com.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:00 PM~10311789
> *already knew dot com.
> *


  no mames deal just went down today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 08:53 PM~10311673
> *ok danny :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: its devious.. won't reply to anything else.. aint even gonna tell story of where name danny came from either.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 10:02 PM~10311812
> * no mames deal just went down today
> *


nothing new on layitlow. new club comes to town, old club members from other clubs drop out, few days later they join the new club. nothing new.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 10:03 PM~10311817
> *:uh:  its devious..    won't reply to anything else..    aint even gonna tell story of where name danny came from either.
> *


the white side of ur family tree?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BIG_TEXAS, screwstone_tx, Los's64, 1984CADDY, *RAGALAC*, lone star, lvlikeg, La_Nena

hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 08:49 PM~10311629
> *I just want to welcome ERNESTO AKA TEXAS BOWTIES to the BLVD ACES family.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCK ALL U SUCKASS PUNK ASS PINK SCRUB WIT RONALD MCDONALD WEARING,LARD ASS SITTIN BEHIND THE DESK DOING HIS EYEBROWS WHILE CHEWIN ONA 2WEEK OLD HOT WING BONE, WANABEE DJ WIT A RECORED TAPE THAT HE RECORDED ON THE MORNING SHOW PINK GRAPPLIN ROBINHOOD MEN IN TIGHTS WEARING ASS NICCAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:08 PM~10311905
> *FUCK ALL U SUCKASS PUNK ASS PINK SCRUB WIT RONALD MCDONALD WEARING,LARD ASS SITTIN BEHIND THE DESK DOING HIS EYEBROWS WHILE CHEWIN ONA 2WEEK OLD HOT WING BONE, WANABEE DJ WIT A RECORED TAPE THAT HE RECORDED ON THE MORNING SHOW PINK GRAPPLIN ROBINHOOD MEN IN TIGHTS WEARING ASS NICCAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



tuba = no real education.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:08 PM~10311905
> *FUCK ALL U SUCKASS PUNK ASS PINK SCRUB WIT RONALD MCDONALD WEARING,LARD ASS SITTIN BEHIND THE DESK DOING HIS EYEBROWS WHILE CHEWIN ONA 2WEEK OLD HOT WING BONE, WANABEE DJ WIT A RECORED TAPE THAT HE RECORDED ON THE MORNING SHOW PINK GRAPPLIN ROBINHOOD MEN IN TIGHTS WEARING ASS NICCAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :0 all that with a tuba in ur mouth and 1 breath? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:10 PM~10311942
> *tuba = no real education.
> *


SPELL CHECK=WAITING FOR TAPE TO FINISH RECORDING SO HE CAN PLAY ON HIS SHOW MANANA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 08:10 PM~10311944
> *:0 all that with a tuba in ur mouth and 1 breath? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ALL DAT WIT A DICK IN UR MOUF AND 1 BREATH? :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYZy9eRazVw&feature=email


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:12 PM~10311969
> *SPELL CHECK=WAITING FOR SHOW TO FINISH RECORDING SO HE CAN PLAY ON HIS SHOW MANANA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nikkah all buffed out. LOL


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10311986
> *:uh: MR.TEARDROP WOULD YOU PUT YOUR DICK IN MY MOUF? :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Apr 1 2008, 09:06 PM~10311872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. boy mad.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 10:15 PM~10312012
> *naw, moms was a hippie that smoked too much and read this book..
> 
> 
> ...


WELL YALL SHOULD OF LEFT HIS PINK SWEATER OUT OF IT,
THAT MADE IT PERSONAL.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 08:08 PM~10311905
> *FUCK ALL U SUCKASS PUNK ASS PINK SCRUB WIT RONALD MCDONALD WEARING,LARD ASS SITTIN BEHIND THE DESK DOING HIS EYEBROWS WHILE CHEWIN ONA 2WEEK OLD HOT WING BONE, WANABEE DJ WIT A RECORED TAPE THAT HE RECORDED ON THE MORNING SHOW PINK GRAPPLIN ROBINHOOD MEN IN TIGHTS WEARING ASS NICCAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


calm down young grasshopper.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 08:14 PM~10311989
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYZy9eRazVw&feature=email
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



MY VERSION FOR DA LILERS.................

OL SHRECK IN 68 WACKBACK LOOKIN ASS *****
OL I WANA BUY EVERY GBODY IN HOUSTON AND SELL EM 4 10XTHE SENTIMENTAL VALUE ASS *****
OL IM STUCK IN 1986 ROCKIN MINITRUCKS ASS *****
OL I CAME IN LAST PLACE AT DA TRYOUTS FOR GRAPPLIN TEAM BUT I LOVED IT CUZ HAD ****** NUTS IN MY MOUF LOOKIN ASS *****
OL IMA HATE ON RAGALAC CUZ DAT ***** GOT ALL DA BITCHES CUZ HE PLAYED DA TUBA AND GOT MORE PUSSY THEN ME LOOKIN ASS ******.............................................MAYNE I GOTA GO TO SLEEP FUCK YALL.......................... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 08:49 PM~10311629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 09:15 PM~10312012
> *naw, moms was a hippie that smoked too much and read this book..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I like that book I read it in 2nd grade


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10312121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MY VERSION FOR DA LILERS.................
> 
> ...


Difference is, non of us joined band camp and try to front as a real O.G. You like puff daddy who went to a private school but claims to be hard ole carlton dancing ass mary kone.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10312121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MY VERSION FOR DA LILERS.................
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: IF IM NOT ON UR MIND IM IN UR MOUTH :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:26 PM~10312157
> *Difference is, non of us joined band camp and try to front as a real O.G.  You like puff daddy who went to a private school but claims to be hard ole carlton dancing ass mary kone.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 10:25 PM~10312142
> *:biggrin: I like that book I read it in 2nd grade
> *


didn't your husband just post that in a previous post and just edit it with a ---> :biggrin: ??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 10:25 PM~10312142
> *:biggrin: I like that book I read it in 2nd grade
> *


didn't your husband just post that in a previous post and just edit it with a ---> :biggrin: ??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sweater vest lol


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 10:26 PM~10312157
> *Difference is, non of us joined band camp and try to front as a real O.G.  You like puff daddy who went to a private school but claims to be hard ole carlton dancing ass mary kone.
> 
> 
> ...


U MEAN BG HUH?****** ONLY 18 STILL A BABY GANGSTER :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 10:29 PM~10312197
> *U MEAN BG HUH?****** ONLY 18 STILL A BABY GANGSTER  :0
> *


Not even a real G


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry didnt answer. But next to someone in bedroom that trying to sleep. :wave:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:27 PM~10312176
> *didn't your husband just post that in a previous post and just edit it with a --->  :biggrin: ??
> *


 :biggrin: NO :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 31 2008, 09:24 PM~10303413
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:28 PM~10312179
> *didn't your husband just post that in a previous post and just edit it with a --->  :biggrin: ??
> *


 :biggrin: You mis read


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Mr.Teardrop, chevylo97, lone star, NIX CUSTOMS, La_Nena, 1984CADDY, lvlikeg, RAGALAC 
:worship: 
THOUGHT IT WAS PAST UR BEDTIME U WAS GOING TO BED,
WELL DONT LET THE BED BUGS BITE.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 09:32 PM~10312230
> *Sorry didnt answer. But next to someone in bedroom that trying to sleep. :wave:
> *


O ok  you just didnt wanna talk to me :biggrin: j/k How are you today?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 31 2008, 09:53 PM~10303636
> *AFTER 45 DAYS IT DELTES,
> BUT SHIT CLEAN AS HELL GOOD LUCK WIT THE SELL..
> *



mine was deleted like in two weeks ...haters


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

HEY CHEVYLO97
SCREEN WORKS GR8
GOOD LOOKEN OUT HOMIE..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 1 2008, 09:35 PM~10312269
> *my was deleted like in two weeks ...haters
> *


still got those seats????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 10:32 PM~10312233
> *:biggrin: NO :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Mar 31 2008, 10:20 PM~10303922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: 

dont encourage this asshole


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 08:36 PM~10312273
> *HEY CHEVYLO97
> SCREEN WORKS GR8
> GOOD LOOKEN OUT HOMIE..
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 1 2008, 09:38 PM~10312304
> *:twak:
> 
> dont encourage this asshole
> *


  why not its FUNNY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10312261
> *O ok   you just didnt wanna talk to me  :biggrin: j/k How are you today?
> *


Good.Looking up in Greek Mythology for a title for my school piece.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

so many damn people no one is sayin shit :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Rockets


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:43 PM~10312378
> *Rockets
> *


SUCKS


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 08:43 PM~10312371
> *so many damn people no one is sayin shit :angry:
> *


nothing to talk about :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 08:44 PM~10312392
> *SUCKS
> *


you suck :twak: :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 09:44 PM~10312392
> *SUCKS
> *




sure


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Bay89, BIG_TEXAS, KRAZYTOYZ, chevylo97, 1984CADDY, La_Nena, mac2lac, lvlikeg, Los's64, ballerz, JUSTDEEZ, Mr.Teardrop


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10312416
> *sure
> *


They dont suck they just choke :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 01:44 PM~10308581
> *got a email today......
> Subject: MS 13 Gang Initiation
> The Houston and Pasadena Police Departments have issued a warning to all drivers that the gang MS 13 is currently initiating members into their gang. They are rear ending cars and when the person gets out they are opening fire on the person. Please be very careful as just last night an 18 year old girl was shot and killed after she was rear ended. It happened at the Case Ole parking lot on Spencer near the Deer Park Wal-Mart.
> ...



Noe(RAGALAC)

this is the reason i carry a gun...not to be label as a pussy as you put it but to protect myself and my family from senseless haters


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 09:47 PM~10312426
> *They dont suck they just choke :biggrin:
> *



ok


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10310570
> *HERES A PIC OF MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE, IF YOU HEAR OF ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THIS BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM MY GARAGE AND THIS IS NOT ANY KIND OF APRIL FOOLS BULLSHIT....ITS GOTTA BE SOME LITTLE FUCKIN KID AROUND THE AREA SO IF YOU GUYS HEAR OR SEE ANYTHING, PLEASE CALL ME, I HAVE ATTACHED A PIC FOR REFERENCE.  THIS SHIT SUCKS MAN, AND MY LIL GIRL AND ME ARE FUCKIN PISSED.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIS BIKE HAS TO BE IN THE FT WORTH DALLAS AREA.  I LIVE IN NORTH FT WORTH AND WILL BE LOOKING AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 08:47 PM~10312426
> *They dont suck they just choke :biggrin:
> *


like you :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 08:36 PM~10312278
> *still got those seats????
> *


yes but the are promise to texasgold...If he dont take them u will next in line


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 09:44 PM~10312392
> *SUCKS
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

WHOS GOING TO DALLAS ON THE 27TH? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 08:39 PM~10312317
> * why not its FUNNY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah but jokes/insults are always at my expense :angry:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2008, 08:49 PM~10312459
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: and thats your ppl talking like that :roflmao: :biggrin: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 10:50 PM~10312463
> *WHOS GOING TO DALLAS ON THE 27TH? :biggrin:
> *


Nah, waiting for the Conjunto fest in San Antonio on the 10th of May :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 09:50 PM~10312463
> *WHOS GOING TO DALLAS ON THE 27TH? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 09:50 PM~10312463
> *WHOS GOING TO DALLAS ON THE 27TH? :biggrin:
> *


ME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:biggrin: 
"NO REGRETS" WILL BE THERE!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:uh: Im not reading all that!! :uh: to everyone else that aint saying anything , read this.

Nymph:- Beautiful Bride, Sensual Seductress


* The word nymph, attributed to female nature spirits or demi-goddesses who haunt caves, woods, springs and meadows, comes from Nymphe, which meant bride or nubile young woman. Deriving from-
"the ancient Greek temples called nympheae (which) were located at sacred springs, and staffed by 'colleges' of unmarried priestesses... 'Nymphs' served as priestesses in ancient temples of the Goddess, especially in sexual ceremonies, where they represented the divine principle of flowering fertility... Even now, 'nymphomania', connotes sexual obsession, like the moon-madness supposed to motivate the ancient nymphs in their seasons of mating," (Barbara Walker's Encyc. of Myths and Secrets).


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 08:52 PM~10312491
> *ME :biggrin:
> *


me to :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 10:56 PM~10312530
> *:uh:  Im not reading all that!! :uh:  to everyone else that aint saying anything , read this.
> 
> Nymph:- Beautiful Bride, Sensual Seductress
> ...


Dualhex, you logged in under your brother's screenname :twak:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 09:50 PM~10312463
> *WHOS GOING TO DALLAS ON THE 27TH? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUZ UP HOUSTON..HOPE EVERYONE IS READY FOR SUNDAY....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 09:54 PM~10312510
> *:biggrin:
> "NO REGRETS"  WILL BE THERE!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 09:56 PM~10312530
> *:uh:  Im not reading all that!! :uh:  to everyone else that aint saying anything , read this.
> 
> Nymph:- Beautiful Bride, Sensual Seductress
> ...



y luego?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 09:56 PM~10312548
> *Dualhex, you logged in under your brother's screenname  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Naw its me!! Los :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 10:58 PM~10312570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Naw its me!! Los :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:08 PM~10311905
> *FUCK ALL U SUCKASS PUNK ASS PINK SCRUB WIT RONALD MCDONALD WEARING,LARD ASS SITTIN BEHIND THE DESK DOING HIS EYEBROWS WHILE CHEWIN ONA 2WEEK OLD HOT WING BONE, WANABEE DJ WIT A RECORED TAPE THAT HE RECORDED ON THE MORNING SHOW PINK GRAPPLIN ROBINHOOD MEN IN TIGHTS WEARING ASS NICCAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN OWNED ALL U SUCKAAAAASSS WITH ONE POST :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 08:50 PM~10312463
> *WHOS GOING TO DALLAS ON THE 27TH? :biggrin:
> *


ILL BE IN SAN ANTONIO FOR FIESTA THAT WEEKEND...  READY TO PARTY ON THE RIVERWALK AND THE MARKET..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 10:57 PM~10312549
> *:wave:
> *


KOOL ILL PICK UP 3 OF THEM FROM YA
AT THE SHOW..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 09:57 PM~10312551
> *WUZ UP HOUSTON..HOPE EVERYONE IS READY FOR SUNDAY....
> *


  lone star round up 08


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:58 PM~10312565
> *y luego?
> *


 Just doing some research for a school project. Figured I'd put that in for the hell of it. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 09:59 PM~10312587
> *KOOL ILL PICK UP 3 OF THEM FROM YA
> AT THE SHOW..
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 09:59 PM~10312593
> *Just doing some research for a school project. Figured I'd put that in for the hell of it. :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 


pics?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

G


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Even if people dont want the rims or cant use them they can always sell them and make some profit (for all you entrepeneurs)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10312583
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN OWNED ALL U SUCKAAAAASSS WITH ONE POST :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 1 2008, 09:26 PM~10312157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deeezzzzz nuttzzzzzz


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 1 2008, 08:59 PM~10312592
> *  lone star round up 08
> *


WTF...SORRY HOMEBOY THIS IS NO GAY RODEO


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:00 PM~10312605
> *:biggrin:
> pics?
> *


 I got cell phone pics.#?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 10:57 PM~10312551
> *WUZ UP HOUSTON..HOPE EVERYONE IS READY FOR SUNDAY....
> *


PUTTING NEW SLAVE CYLINDER IN "NO REGRETS"
FRIDAY SO WELL BE THERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 10:02 PM~10312633
> *Even if people dont want the rims or cant use them they can always sell them and make some profit (for all you entrepeneurs)
> *



how much?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:01 PM~10312627
> *G
> *


BIG TX..WUT UP PLAYA...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 09:03 PM~10312651
> *BIG TX..WUT UP PLAYA...
> *


not to much, you


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 11:02 PM~10312633
> *Even if people dont want the rims or cant use them they can always sell them and make some profit (for all you entrepeneurs)
> *


FUCK IT THERE 14'S ILL PUT THEM ON THE DAILY.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 1 2008, 08:33 PM~10312241
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin: ..WUT UP DAVID..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10311629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:04 PM~10312662
> *not to much, you
> *


worked on my trailer....getting it ready for victoria show..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 11:06 PM~10312685
> *worked on my trailer....getting it ready for victoria show..
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 09:06 PM~10312688
> *:0
> *


yes sir...u going??


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:03 PM~10312647
> *how much?
> *


Well the raffle tickets are gonna be sold in Dallas for all who can make it out there. 1st Place 14x7 OG wire wheels(no tires) 2nd Place are two (2) small screens (size not available yet) and 3rd Place is a $100 Gift card to Olive Garden. Ticket Prices are 1 - $5 and 3 - $10


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 11:07 PM~10312695
> *yes sir...u going??
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 09:06 PM~10312685
> *worked on my trailer....getting it ready for victoria show..
> *


cool  ,, i talk to pete to day did he call you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 10:07 PM~10312701
> *Well the raffle tickets are gonna be sold in Dallas for all who can make it out there. 1st Place 14x7 OG wire wheels(no tires) 2nd Place are two (2) small screens (size not available yet) and 3rd Place is a $100 Gift card to Olive Garden.  Ticket Prices are 1 - $5 and 3 - $10
> *



only sold in Dallas? Ill buy some from you here... since your bro is right around the corner from me anyway, I can give him the money.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 09:04 PM~10312672
> *:biggrin: ..WUT UP DAVID..
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 10:07 PM~10312701
> *Well the raffle tickets are gonna be sold in Dallas for all who can make it out there. 1st Place 14x7 OG wire wheels(no tires) 2nd Place are two (2) small screens (size not available yet) and 3rd Place is a $100 Gift card to Olive Garden.  Ticket Prices are 1 - $5 and 3 - $10
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:08 PM~10312714
> *cool  ,, i talk to pete to day did he call you
> *


nah...look wut i got in my possession


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 1 2008, 09:10 PM~10312730
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 09:12 PM~10312755
> *nah...look wut i got in my possession
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2008, 09:49 PM~10312459
> *:angry:
> *


No te enojes


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:09 PM~10312727
> *only sold in Dallas? Ill buy some from you here... since your bro is right around the corner from me anyway, I can give him the money.
> *


 Well, I dont want people to get the impression the raffle was rigged when someone from Houston wins something and isnt even at the show. So if you in Dallas I'd love to sell you some tickets.Winners must be present to win.Sorry.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 1 2008, 10:14 PM~10312783
> *Well, I dont want people to get the impression the raffle was rigged when someone from Houston wins something and isnt even at the show. So if you in Dallas I'd love to sell you some tickets.Winners must be present to win.Sorry.
> *



ok


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 10:16 PM~10312798
> *YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 1 2008, 09:18 PM~10312834
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU LIKE IT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 09:50 PM~10312463
> *WHOS GOING TO DALLAS ON THE 27TH? :biggrin:
> *


well be there


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 11:24 PM~10312894
> *well be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 10:25 PM~10312908
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you gonna be up there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

JUAN THE BURBAN READY???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MAC2LAC.....WHEN YA GOING TO SET SOMETHING UP IN BRYAN..THE HLC READY FOR ANOTHER TRIP HOMIE..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10311552
> *boy got on a sweater vest.  lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 09:49 PM~10311629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome ERNESTO AKA TEXAS BOWTIES to the BLVD ACES family.

BLVD ACES H-TOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 1 2008, 10:48 PM~10313152
> *Welcome ERNESTO AKA TEXAS BOWTIES to the BLVD ACES family.
> 
> BLVD ACES H-TOWN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 11:28 PM~10312933
> *you gonna be up there
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 1 2008, 10:53 PM~10313201
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SWEATER VEST.. MAYNE... 


makes my richy valens high school pics, look gangsta


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10313260
> *SWEATER VEST.. MAYNE...
> makes my richy valens high school pics, look gangsta
> *


i wanna see those pics :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 11:02 PM~10313279
> *i wanna see those pics :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naw


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 08:14 PM~10311305
> *I'm glad I never joined those gay ass toy soldiers puffing away on brass back in high school.  I was busy supplying the heavy metal'ers with mota and had no time for durangense tubas.  Guess my lil nigglet isn't a real "G"
> 
> 
> ...


red sweatervest drumline lookin ass *****...... :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 10:31 PM~10312961
> *MAC2LAC.....WHEN YA GOING TO SET SOMETHING UP IN BRYAN..THE HLC READY FOR ANOTHER TRIP HOMIE..
> *


sup homie........workin on some things........hoping to make it to the picnic sunday......may have a car show in august.......you know you always welcome to come down anytime......let me know and i'll put something together for the HLC and LIL HOMIES.........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 11:03 PM~10313282
> *naw
> *


u trippin


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 11:13 PM~10313354
> *u trippin
> *



last time that ***** tripped he saved a ham and broke an assbone.....made nana's house unlevel and shit.......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2008, 11:15 PM~10313362
> *last time that ***** tripped he saved a ham and broke an assbone.....made nana's house unlevel and shit.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2008, 11:15 PM~10313362
> *last time that ***** tripped he saved a ham and broke an assbone.....made nana's house unlevel and shit.......
> *


if it wasn't true.. i'd be pissed. :angry:


wait, i SLIpped , and busted ankle.. and yes, saved the ham!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 11:13 PM~10313354
> *u trippin
> *


fine, here.. check out the doo.. mayne, handsome ***** right thurr


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 11:54 PM~10313597
> *fine, here..  check out the doo..  mayne, handsome ***** right thurr
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 11:58 PM~10313616
> *:uh:
> *


 milby buffs 4 vida.. and what


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 1 2008, 10:48 PM~10313152
> *Welcome ERNESTO AKA TEXAS BOWTIES to the BLVD ACES family.
> 
> BLVD ACES H-TOWN
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 11:59 PM~10313625
> *milby buffs 4 vida.. and what
> *


my bad gangsta


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 2 2008, 12:00 AM~10313629
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 2 2008, 12:00 AM~10313629
> *
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:13 AM~10313686
> *that is not for you
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 2 2008, 12:27 AM~10313750
> *
> *


wuz up ace :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 2 2008, 12:28 AM~10313760
> *wuz up ace :biggrin:
> *


sup homie, found yo gurl a 64 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

too much drama for me.. im out.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 2 2008, 12:30 AM~10313769
> *sup homie, found yo gurl a 64 :0
> *


 :0 i found a 2 door fleetwood i might scoop it up friday


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 2 2008, 12:31 AM~10313776
> *:0 i found a 2 door fleetwood i might scoop it up friday
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:28 AM~10313757
> *
> *


waddup homie


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 1 2008, 11:31 PM~10313776
> *:0 i found a 2 door fleetwood i might scoop it up friday
> *


been on craigslist a couple weeks now..

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/619662391.html


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 01:30 AM~10313770
> *too much drama for me.. im out.
> *


 :uh: 
***** when have u evea ran behind drama,
***** u's the one always starting it.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

drama was replaced by smileys... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 12:54 AM~10313597
> *fine, here..  check out the doo..  mayne, handsome ***** right thurr
> 
> 
> ...


Oo my little pretty one, pretty one
When you gonna give me some time, Sharona?
Oo you make my motor run, my motor run
Gun it coming off of the line, Sharona 

Never gonna stop, give it up, such a dirty mind
I always get it up with a touch of the younger kind
My-ee ey-ee by-ee ahee ah woo!
Ma ma ma my Sharona

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2008, 06:11 AM~10314219
> *been on craigslist a couple weeks now..
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/619662391.html
> *


try a couple of months.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 06:50 AM~10314409
> *Oo my little pretty one, pretty one
> When you gonna give me some time, Sharona?
> Oo you make my motor run, my motor run
> ...


thats not richy valens pendejo


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2008, 06:00 PM~10310689
> *"WERE' EXPECTiNG!!!!!!! L0VE ME OR HATE ME, EiTHER WAY ALL YOU BiTCHES KNOW MY NAME!"
> 
> Female
> ...



THAT WAS AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE DUMBASS!!! DAMN I SEE U ALL UP ON MY PAGE AWW HOW SWEET. U DO LOVE ME


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 1 2008, 06:01 PM~10310699
> *hows it going
> *



CHILLIN MAN I NEED TO TALK TO U...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2008, 05:11 AM~10314219
> *been on craigslist a couple weeks now..
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/619662391.html
> *


leaving work, there was white 4 door fleet on 20" spokes, pulled over by laws at corner of westheimer @ beltway 8. tried to take pic,but cops told me "fk off mother fk'r.. before you get ticket too" lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 08:37 AM~10314556
> *thats not richy valens pendejo
> *


this ****** comparing himself to ritchie valens. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 07:53 AM~10314627
> *this ****** comparing himself to ritchie valens.  LOL
> *


no. someone else did, last time i posted that pic. keep up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 08:57 AM~10314645
> *no.  someone else did, last time i posted that pic.    keep up
> *


you got an admirer :happysad: 

i knew hrnyantichoniez has something for a man with a hairy back. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2008, 10:36 PM~10312286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 07:58 AM~10314652
> *you got an admirer  :happysad:
> 
> i knew hrnyantichoniez has something for a man with a hairy back.  :cheesy:
> *


chest too. mayne, i'm looking now.. chest hairs have grays. i'm getting old. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 09:00 AM~10314659
> *chest too.  mayne, i'm looking now.. chest hairs have grays.  i'm getting old.  :angry:
> *


*Getting Old in the '08!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *RAGALAC*, streetshow, Dualhex02, mac2lac

uh oh, here comes the horn section. 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

**pon ponn
pon pon
pon pon
ponnn ponn ponn ponnnn**


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim+Apr 1 2008, 05:23 PM~10309888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does kinda lower your street cred


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 09:10 AM~10314691
> *That does kinda lower your street cred
> *


Not really, he can blow brass for cash


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SO..............HOW DO THEY TASTE??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 08:10 AM~10314691
> *That does kinda lower your street cred
> *


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401838


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 09:12 AM~10314708
> *SO..............HOW DO THEY TASTE??????????????????????????????????
> *


 :dunno: haven't had my sammiches yet. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

if anybody nees parts for a fleet 90 chocherrios got one. all body parts and interior moldings trim ect. he also has a 93 chevy caprice for sale $900 firm.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 09:14 AM~10314720
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401838
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dang off topic is going to have a photoshop field day with this cats picture. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 08:19 AM~10314767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dang off topic is going to have a photoshop field day with this cats picture.  LOL
> *


if boy mad before.. mayne, wait til off topic has field day with it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 1 2008, 09:56 PM~10312548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See....I told you so.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 09:20 AM~10314774
> *if boy mad before.. mayne, wait til off topic has field day with it.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 09:22 AM~10314783
> *Naw its all Los...I aint the only one on here who uses big words and actually got an edumacation. He was just on my PC so that might have made you think it was me ol' IP Tracking looking ass *****  :biggrin:
> See....I told you so.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HOW DO A ****** NUTS IN YALLS MOUF TASTE SINCE YALL BEEN ALL UP ON EM FOR THE LAST 12 HOURS FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 09:38 AM~10314850
> *HOW DO A ****** NUTS IN YALLS MOUF TASTE SINCE YALL BEEN ALL UP ON EM FOR THE LAST 12 HOURS FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2008, 11:59 PM~10313625
> *milby buffs 4 vida.. and what
> *



Back in high school I was a lump of clay ready to be molded....fukk it I was just a lump! 










After all these years, I was molded into....well I dunno what...a sadist maybe??










Poor mom and dad...they wanted me to be a Chemical Engineer or Lawyer...oh well. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 07:41 AM~10314871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AIGHT FUCKER AINT U GOT SOME DJ SHOW TO RECORD ON TAPE????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 08:41 AM~10314873
> *Back in high school I was a lump of clay ready to be molded....fukk it I was just a lump!
> 
> 
> ...


mayne, thought my hair was big. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 09:42 AM~10314878
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AIGHT FUCKER AINT U GOT SOME DJ SHOW TO RECORD ON TAPE????????
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 08:45 AM~10314898
> *mayne, thought my hair was big.  lol
> *


Naw....mine was all wavy and thick...I hated having it back then...I miss it now....I see why most ****** just embrace the inevitable and shave their heads now, cause they gonna be bald soon anyway.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 09:47 AM~10314913
> *Naw....mine was all wavy and thick...I hated having it back then...I miss it now....I see why most ****** just embrace the inevitable and shave their heads now, cause they gonna be bald soon anyway.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 08:41 AM~10314873
> *Back in high school I was a lump of clay ready to be molded....fukk it I was just a lump!
> 
> 
> ...


looked like one of the ghostbusters


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SIGUELE PINCHE UNCLE FESTER..................









GUESS A ***** LOVES LONG THINGS IN HIS MOUTH HU??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 10:01 AM~10315013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 09:01 AM~10315013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn latin, and he didnt even need to photoshop it to get you...I still like my fu manchu one, but i dont remember what happened to it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 10:13 AM~10315075
> *Damn latin, and he didnt even need to photoshop it to get you...I still like my fu manchu one, but i dont remember what happened to it.
> *


No time for cheerleading my Overweight Lover in the house :buttkick: 










 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

*uta madre....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i got that fu manchu at home. will post it tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 09:17 AM~10315093
> *No time for cheerleading my Overweight Lover in the house  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


Bo Diddley diddley Dee!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 10:23 AM~10315137
> *Bo Diddley diddley Dee!!
> *


Old School :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 07:58 AM~10314652
> *you got an admirer  :happysad:
> 
> i knew hrnyantichoniez has something for a man with a hairy back.  :cheesy:
> *


That's jus nasty. :barf:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 2 2008, 10:32 AM~10315207
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


'ta cabron el tubazista!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 10:35 AM~10315226
> *'ta cabron el tubazista!
> *


CUANDO ES EL CONCIERTO? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness!!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 2 2008, 10:36 AM~10315238
> *CUANDO ES EL CONCIERTO? :biggrin:
> *


ESTE SABADO EN EL RINCON NITE CLUB!

Y TAMBIEN VAMOS A TENER MARIACHIS PARA SU GUSTO!!










_*el mariachi loco quiere bailar!
el mariachi loco quiere bailar!*_


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 09:32 AM~10315208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I think ragylaky went to go hide.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 10:32 AM~10315208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought only gay a$$ nikkahs drank mix drinks with straws. :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 12:54 AM~10313597
> *fine, here..  check out the doo..  mayne, handsome ***** right thurr
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a fat richey valens.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2008, 10:59 AM~10315406
> *looks like a fat richey valens.
> *


I think we found your admirer, sixty8 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mas triste


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 11:09 AM~10315476
> *mas triste
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you ever see any of this up in the clubs dual?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 2 2008, 09:32 AM~10315208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd still hit it


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 10:41 AM~10315287
> *ESTE SABADO EN EL RINCON NITE CLUB!
> 
> Y TAMBIEN VAMOS A TENER MARIACHIS PARA SU GUSTO!!
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 09:41 AM~10315287
> *ESTE SABADO EN EL RINCON NITE CLUB!
> 
> Y TAMBIEN VAMOS A TENER MARIACHIS PARA SU GUSTO!!
> ...


gangsta.. all we need is a tuba player.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 10:22 AM~10315575
> *you ever see any of this up in the clubs dual?
> 
> 
> ...


Once....white tights....dancing up on DJ booth of 2nd floor of TOC. Spot was getting bigger and bigger. Never loaded those pics. At Shadow had this one chick bend over and her caulifower buns were showing, I photoshopped it to cover it up. 

Those greyish tan shorts was a little higher before I FIXED it.











And one time Atmosphere posted a pic hahah after I had left them....










AHHAHAHAAH its still on there site!!!! :biggrin: 












I also came across those sticker bra pads or whatever they are coming out of the edge of a dress and getting all frazzled


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

hijole...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

frijole is right!!


I also get alot of yellow teeth I whiten, girls with bruises or spots on legs, some acne, and by request, no black X's on the hands of girls. So I touch up the pics that seem worthwhile, especially now that I hope to sell them...so when people ask where they can find them, I'll say you can view them and buy a copy at my site... nmeimage.com


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

and SOMETIMES you end up in a dogpile....or should i say a catpile? :0 :biggrin: I miss the thinner days....not skinny but THINNER.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 10:51 AM~10315806
> *and SOMETIMES you end up in a dogpile....or should i say a catpile? :0  :biggrin:  I miss the thinner days....not skinny but THINNER.
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS ILL HAVE TO TAKE A PIC AT MY JOB THEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 2 2008, 11:08 AM~10315946
> *I GUESS ILL HAVE TO TAKE A PIC AT MY JOB THEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Apr 2 2008, 11:08 AM~10315946
> *I GUESS ILL HAVE TO TAKE A PIC AT MY JOB THEN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Am I supposed to know what you do or where you work. I imagine somewhere that would upstage my pic hence your desire to post it. :dunno: Arent you a DJ or something? I know you wear that diamond studded Mic on your neck.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 09:35 AM~10315679
> *Once....white tights....dancing up on DJ booth of 2nd floor of TOC.  Spot was getting bigger and bigger. Never loaded those pics.  At Shadow had this one chick bend over and her caulifower buns were showing, I photoshopped it to cover it up.
> 
> Those greyish tan shorts was a little higher before I FIXED it.
> ...


HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW THEM BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BBBBBBBBBAHAHAHAHAHAH THE BITCH WIT DA "TAIL" STICKIN OUT NAME IS STACEY ........................ :biggrin: .............AND THE ONE WIT DA TAN SKIRT IS NATALIE J.WHITE CHICK...........................


AWWWWWWWWW MAN DAT BITCH STACEY WAS A GOOD LIL GROUPIE


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

candy


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 11:30 AM~10316100
> *HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW THEM BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BBBBBBBBBAHAHAHAHAHAH THE BITCH WIT DA "TAIL" STICKIN OUT NAME IS STACEY ........................ :biggrin: .............AND THE ONE WIT DA TAN SKIRT IS NATALIE J.WHITE CHICK...........................
> AWWWWWWWWW MAN DAT BITCH STACEY WAS A GOOD LIL GROUPIE
> *


Naw Tan Skirt not Natali at least not the chick that calls herself Naty...i thought his chick was Mimi or something like that. Naw neither of jays chicks have cauliflower buns....you know him better than that. Follow the images..




















I dunno about the girl with the tail...I wasnt in atmosphere anymore when they posted that. I paid more attention to small details like that and would just fixed the pic in PS.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

ham whats up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 12:02 PM~10316369
> *
> *




the spot


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:04 PM~10316382
> *the spot
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 12:05 PM~10316392
> *
> 
> *



Have you and Dual ever thought of doing something bigger with them pics or with the experience you have working these places? I see Dual doing the online sales but what else can be done... hmmmm....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2008, 08:59 PM~10312585
> *ILL BE IN SAN ANTONIO FOR FIESTA THAT WEEKEND...  READY TO PARTY ON THE RIVERWALK AND THE MARKET..
> *


yes sir!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:08 PM~10316415
> *Have you and Dual ever thought of doing something bigger with them pics or with the experience you have working these places? I see Dual doing the online sales but what else can be done... hmmmm....
> *


really the only thing i can think of is selling the pics....i have thought about making a forum and make it where u can come in look at pics from clubs...talk about your experiences there....rate the clubs.......and when it got popular enough sell ad space to clubs...or charge them to have club listed on there.....etc...etc...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:08 PM~10316415
> *Have you and Dual ever thought of doing something bigger with them pics or with the experience you have working these places? I see Dual doing the online sales but what else can be done... hmmmm....
> *



Talking to a guy about a concept...working it out with my homie that wants to own a club but have me oversee it. Not Mgmnt material, but help him find the right staff. The homie sells houses and is trying to build cash.

There is already a magazine for the local clubs called Envy and they have own photographers. I am also working with my gals stepbro on another variant of the nightlife coverage theme.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 10:47 AM~10316256
> *Naw Tan Skirt not Natali at least not the chick that calls herself Naty...i thought his chick was Mimi or something like that.  Naw neither of jays chicks have cauliflower buns....you know him better than that.  Follow the images..
> 
> 
> ...


YEA ON THAT PIC I CAN SEE HER FACE GOOD THAT NOT HER...........WOOOOOOOOOO CLOSE CALL I WAS GONA HAVE TO CALL JOE AND DISCUSS SOME ISSUES WIT EM...................


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Really we are catering to wrong crowd...people downtown whine about $10 to get in....they rarely buy shit extra. Gotta hit up swankier type places, or bring the elite club life of Miami, Vegas and New York to Houston....where only the rich and beautiful get in and dont whine about dropping cash. If you build the club they will come...its all about boasting being the shit. I am surprised no one has really done that yet.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:21 PM~10316519
> *Really we are catering to wrong crowd...people downtown whine about $10 to get in....they rarely buy shit extra.  Gotta hit up swankier type places, or bring the elite club life of Miami, Vegas and New York to Houston....where only the rich and beautiful get in and dont whine about dropping cash.  If you build the club they will come...its all about boasting being the shit.  I am surprised no one has really done that yet.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 11:21 AM~10316519
> *Really we are catering to wrong crowd...people downtown whine about $10 to get in....they rarely buy shit extra.  Gotta hit up swankier type places, or bring the elite club life of Miami, Vegas and New York to Houston....where only the rich and beautiful get in and dont whine about dropping cash.  If you build the club they will come...its all about boasting being the shit.  I am surprised no one has really done that yet.
> *


YEA I CANT STAND PEOPLE BITCHIN BOUT 15 10 OR 5 BUCKS TO GET IN DA DAM CLUB DATS SOME BULLSHIT..........BUT I DO THINK THE "CLASS" OF HOUSTON CLUBBIN HAS PICKED UP SOME...............JUST REMEMBER....TOC AND ROXY USE TO BE THE SPOTS NOW THERE JUST PLAN B'S.........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

free shots before 12


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 12:24 PM~10316541
> *YEA I CANT STAND PEOPLE BITCHIN BOUT 15 10 OR 5 BUCKS TO GET IN DA DAM CLUB DATS SOME BULLSHIT..........BUT I DO THINK THE "CLASS" OF HOUSTON CLUBBIN HAS PICKED UP SOME...............JUST REMEMBER....TOC AND ROXY USE TO BE THE SPOTS NOW THERE JUST PLAN B'S.........
> *



Yeah, but the classy spots arent downtown, they are Midtown. Also whatever the heck area Crome is considered. Someone had asked me what I thought the nicest club downtown was....this was prior to seeing the remodeled Shadow. I said Venue. I like its modern look and its had always been classy...BUT now clubs dont stick to a genre....its all about the crowd the promoter brings. Saturdays Venue has upscale prominent latino crowd and Sundays Paul Wall and Expensive taste show up for a night right out of Source magazines


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:15 PM~10316473
> *Talking to a guy about a concept...working it out with my homie that wants to own a club but have me oversee it. Not Mgmnt material, but help him find the right staff.  The homie sells houses and is trying to build cash.
> 
> There is already a magazine for the local clubs called Envy and they have own photographers.  I am also working with my gals stepbro on another variant of the nightlife coverage theme.
> *



Envy Mag... I know the houston Editor personally Farrah Akhtar, crazy like a mofo.
Envy is a high dollar enterprise.
One of my cousins publishes a Houston night life magazine geared to spanish clubs (chunts). Im not sure if its still going though. 

Club mgmnt aint no joke... Its cut-throat, sometimes literally. I was offered to be the "mgmnt face" for a nightclub, the homie has too much money but is also a felon so he couldnt have anything under his name for the business (liquor license etc.). 
I looked into it a bit and was not too convinced it would be beneficial to my health... LOL!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:29 PM~10316580
> *Envy Mag... I know the houston Editor personally Farrah Akhtar, crazy like a mofo.
> Envy is a high dollar enterprise.
> One of my cousins publishes a Houston night life magazine geared to spanish clubs (chunts). Im not sure if its still going though.
> ...



That and if you notice, some clubs pop up, are used for laundering cash or pushing drugs out its doors and close just as fast, then same owner opens another one elsewhere and then it closes again. Not trying to theorize conspiracies, but I am pretty sure most club activities arent running by decent god fearing christians (or whatever god-fearing religion) and it takes a certain character to do it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:33 PM~10316622
> *That and if you notice, some clubs pop up, are used for laundering cash or pushing drugs out its doors and close just as fast, then same owner opens another one elsewhere and then it closes again.  Not trying to theorize conspiracies, but I am pretty sure most club activities arent running by decent god fearing christians (or whatever god-fearing religion) and it takes a certain character to do it.
> *


sounds like "We Own the Night"


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:33 PM~10316622
> *That and if you notice, some clubs pop up, are used for laundering cash or pushing drugs out its doors and close just as fast, then same owner opens another one elsewhere and then it closes again.  Not trying to theorize conspiracies, but I am pretty sure most club activities arent running by decent god fearing christians (or whatever god-fearing religion) and it takes a certain character to do it.
> *


thats true. Seen it with mine own dos ojos....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 01:13 PM~10316452
> *really the only thing i can think of is selling the pics....i have thought about making a forum and make it where u can come in look at pics from clubs...talk about your experiences there....rate the clubs.......and when it got popular enough sell ad space to clubs...or charge them to have club listed on there.....etc...etc...
> *


You need to invest in some t-shirts and stop asking for Latin handouts :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:36 PM~10316651
> *You need to invest in some t-shirts and stop asking for Latin handouts  :twak:
> *


i am i was just trying to push the Beat ya feel me!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 12:35 PM~10316638
> *sounds like "We Own the Night"
> *


Good movie, and prolly not far from truth....."Studio 54" too. Its just so easy to get sucked in...or you own the club and some dude is selling to your patrons, so you think if I didnt fill this club, he'd have no clientele so you take him aside and cut a deal. I know it sounds like movie type scenarios, but thats cause it happens.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 01:37 PM~10316659
> *i am i was just rying to push the Beat ya feel me!
> *


 :biggrin:  when do you start your saturday show? don't forget meeting tonight at 8pm.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 01:37 PM~10316659
> *i am i was just rying to push the Beat ya feel me!
> *


 :biggrin:  when do you start your saturday show? don't forget meeting tonight at 8pm.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:37 PM~10316662
> *Good movie, and prolly not far from truth....."Studio 54" too.  Its just so easy to get sucked in...or you own the club and some dude is selling to your patrons, so you think if I didnt fill this club, he'd have no clientele so you take him aside and cut a deal. I know it sounds like movie type scenarios, but thats cause it happens.
> *


agree


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:37 PM~10316662
> *Good movie, and prolly not far from truth....."Studio 54" too.  Its just so easy to get sucked in...or you own the club and some dude is selling to your patrons, so you think if I didnt fill this club, he'd have no clientele so you take him aside and cut a deal. I know it sounds like movie type scenarios, but thats cause it happens.
> *



agreed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:39 PM~10316675
> *:biggrin:    when do you start your saturday show?  don't forget meeting tonight at 8pm.
> *


i think he said apr 19th


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angry: pinche server


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 12:40 PM~10316690
> *i think he said apr 19th
> *




youre going to have a show? about?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 11:08 AM~10316415
> *Have you and Dual ever thought of doing something bigger with them pics or with the experience you have working these places? I see Dual doing the online sales but what else can be done... hmmmm....
> *



Do what a cousin of mine did back home, and sort of what Dualhex has in mind... 

Actually present themselves to the club owner and propose their idea, sell them the fact that with great pictures and online coverage they (club owners) can actually see more profit, but don't stop there go to fancy restaurants and offer the same services. Fact is nightlife is not necesarely just clubs, a lot of wealthy people actually go out just for coffee, or out to dinner...

Once they see how the online coverage has brought them business, other clubs, restaurants, cafe's, etc. will join and it will go from there.

It worked for my cousin and even though he doesn't do it any more, it was his basis to his wealth.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 01:42 PM~10316704
> *youre going to have a show? about?
> *


losing weight


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:43 PM~10316716
> *losing weight
> *




ay guey


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:36 PM~10316651
> *You need to invest in some t-shirts and stop asking for Latin handouts  :twak:
> *


Shirts arent cost effective....no one wants to buy any as we all know on here. :uh: Everyone wants handouts. I had trouble getting my shirts so I repoed my screens back. Now I need to buy my own shirts, the paint, squeegee, and heater to cure paint. Oh and that thing to align the screens on.  Its a good thing I believe in being self sufficient


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:43 PM~10316716
> *losing weight
> *


i need an advertising packet...i got a sale for u


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.menarebetterthanwomen.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 01:45 PM~10316733
> *Shirts arent cost effective....no one wants to buy any as we all know on here.  :uh:  Everyone wants handouts.  I had trouble getting  my shirts so I repoed my screens back.  Now I need to buy my own shirts, the paint, squeegee, and heater to cure paint.  Oh and that thing to align the screens on.   Its a good thing I believe in being self sufficient
> *


i spent 300 out of my own pocket to give handouts to friends/family. to give to strangers out at events is a waste unless you can get them printed for less than 3 bucks a piece. if that t-shirt had some impala's i would have bought one, but scion... i'll pass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 01:45 PM~10316735
> *i need an advertising packet...i got a sale for u
> *


tell me tonight at the meeting.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 2 2008, 12:42 PM~10316715
> *Do what a cousin of mine did back home, and sort of what Dualhex has in mind...
> 
> Actually present themselves to the club owner and propose their idea, sell them the fact that with great pictures and online coverage they (club owners) can actually see more profit, but don't stop there go to fancy restaurants and offer the same services. Fact is nightlife is not necesarely just clubs, a lot of wealthy people actually go out just for coffee, or out to dinner...
> ...


Sorta kinda what I have in mind...but it goes beyond that. And yes, my gals stepbro is good with the people at Buddha Loune, Whiskey Creek and some other spots that are more bars or lounges not booty shaking clubs....but they the kinda joints ****** show up to in Ferarris and stuff like that. You know rich old guys with silicone barbie doll girlfriends.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 2 2008, 12:42 PM~10316715
> *Do what a cousin of mine did back home, and sort of what Dualhex has in mind...
> 
> Actually present themselves to the club owner and propose their idea, sell them the fact that with great pictures and online coverage they (club owners) can actually see more profit, but don't stop there go to fancy restaurants and offer the same services. Fact is nightlife is not necesarely just clubs, a lot of wealthy people actually go out just for coffee, or out to dinner...
> ...


No one was talking about Photo Shop... oh wait maybe Dual mentioned it in fixing up his pics... :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 11:50 AM~10316785
> *Sorta kinda what I have in mind...but it goes beyond that. And yes, my gals stepbro is good with the people at Buddha Loune, Whiskey Creek and some other spots that are more bars or lounges not booty shaking clubs....but they the kinda joints ****** show up to in Ferarris and stuff like that.  You know rich old guys with silicone barbie doll girlfriends.
> *


Well my friend if you're in it to make it your source of income...even if you're from the hood and want to only cater to the hood... you're gonna have to try out other ventures.

Check out the following link, it's the last event my cousin covered... it was for motocross which back home only the wealthy can afford, but he got paid good money for covering it.

http://www.moti7.com/Galerias/Supercross%2...2007/index.html


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:47 PM~10316751
> *i spent 300 out of my own pocket to give handouts to friends/family.  to give to strangers out at events is a waste unless you can get them printed for less than 3 bucks a piece.  if that t-shirt had some impala's i would have bought one, but scion... i'll pass.
> *


 HAHAH u wanted impalas, the next guy would have wanted a G body, I could make myself happy and put that lincoln on it and say screw everyone else. If I put a low low, might upset truckers or donkers or slabbers. The issue is, who is most likely to buy... who do I decide to make happy. I figure the Scion was used to rep WWT and the lowlows are in print on wrap of vehicle.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:51 PM~10316799
> *No one was talking about Photo Shop... oh wait maybe Dual mentioned it in fixing up his pics...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I think I did

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 01:53 PM~10316816
> *HAHAH u wanted impalas, the next guy would have wanted a G body, I could make myself happy and put that lincoln on it and say screw everyone else.  If I put a low low, might upset truckers or donkers or slabbers.  The issue is, who is most likely to buy... who do I decide to make happy.  I figure the Scion was used to rep WWT and the lowlows are in print on wrap of vehicle.
> *


Well a scion represents imports and i'm not one to wear import clothing. you might make sales by hitting up www.houston-imports.com with that t-shirt. Didn't the guys from WWT originate from the lowriding scene? at least give props to where they got their start 1st.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:50 PM~10316785
> *Sorta kinda what I have in mind...but it goes beyond that. And yes, my gals stepbro is good with the people at Buddha Loune, Whiskey Creek and some other spots that are more bars or lounges not booty shaking clubs....but they the kinda joints ****** show up to in Ferarris and stuff like that.  You know rich old guys with silicone barbie doll girlfriends.
> *



pics?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:47 PM~10316757
> *tell me tonight at the meeting.
> *


What meeting?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:46 PM~10316742
> *http://www.menarebetterthanwomen.com/
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:53 PM~10316816
> *HAHAH u wanted impalas, the next guy would have wanted a G body, I could make myself happy and put that lincoln on it and say screw everyone else.  If I put a low low, might upset truckers or donkers or slabbers.  The issue is, who is most likely to buy... who do I decide to make happy.  I figure the Scion was used to rep WWT and the lowlows are in print on wrap of vehicle.
> *




If you make one with a big Harley Ill buy dos camisas....

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 12:56 PM~10316849
> *:uh:
> *




si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 01:56 PM~10316847
> *What meeting?
> *


guess you weren't invited since your still not a full member yet. LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:58 PM~10316866
> *guess you weren't invited since your still not a full member yet.  LOL
> *


i guess so


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 2 2008, 12:53 PM~10316811
> *Well my friend if you're in it to make it your source of income...even if you're from the hood and want to only cater to the hood... you're gonna have to try out other ventures.
> 
> Check out the following link, it's the last event my cousin covered... it was for motocross which back home only the wealthy can afford, but he got paid good money for covering it.
> ...


Umm .... huh? I dont cater to any one particular. I did a warehouse party in the hood, covered Vida GUerra at Crome and Oscar DeLeon at Bar Rio for Chuly, Covered Kaos B-Boys party at the GRAB and the Fucking Transmissions concert at Jet Lounge, my Nieces T-Ball game, and Medusa at the Southside Rollerderby competition. I dont mind catering to the rich, I hope to get to cause they could either be a) easy spenders cause money spent doesnt hurt them or b)tightwads that are rich because they dont spend it in the first place.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 01:58 PM~10316867
> *i guess so
> *


it's a meeting for the 1st month at the new station. giving props to the people who made it happen.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 12:57 PM~10316859
> *si
> *


:nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 11:29 AM~10316579
> *Yeah, but the classy spots arent downtown, they are Midtown. Also whatever the heck area Crome is considered.  Someone had asked me what I thought the nicest club downtown was....this was prior to seeing the remodeled Shadow.  I said Venue.  I like its modern look and its had always been classy...BUT now clubs dont stick to a genre....its all about the crowd the promoter brings.  Saturdays Venue has upscale prominent latino crowd and Sundays Paul Wall and Expensive taste show up for a night right out of Source magazines
> *


yea midtown is the higher class of shit............man i remember trying to get into riches one time ona thursday night it was a bitch i was dressed like i was going to a fuckin funeral slacks dress shoes etc etc had to pay a lil extra to get in cuz my shirt was too "baggy"..........but u got motherfuckers wit cut pants and torn shirts....u know the whole lil punk rock trend going on........i untucked my shirt not knowing that the guy standing next to me was the manager.......ooooooopsssss oh well never gone back there..........

i heard that chrome and venue arelike 20 bucks to get in............and heard u got "know" somebody to get into venue unless u have a whole bunch of females with u.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 01:58 PM~10316876
> *Umm .... huh? I dont cater to any one particular.  I did a warehouse party in the hood, covered Vida GUerra at Crome and Oscar DeLeon at Bar Rio for Chuly, Covered Kaos B-Boys party at the GRAB and the Fucking Transmissions concert at Jet Lounge, my Nieces T-Ball game, and Medusa at the Southside Rollerderby competition.  I dont mind catering to the rich, I hope to get to cause they could either be a) easy spenders cause money spent doesnt hurt them or b)tightwads that are rich because they dont spend it in the first place.
> *


They are rich because they either got educated or knew how to make $$


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:58 PM~10316876
> *Umm .... huh? I dont cater to any one particular.  I did a warehouse party in the hood, covered Vida GUerra at Crome and Oscar DeLeon at Bar Rio for Chuly, Covered Kaos B-Boys party at the GRAB and the Fucking Transmissions concert at Jet Lounge, my Nieces T-Ball game, and Medusa at the Southside Rollerderby competition.  I dont mind catering to the rich, I hope to get to cause they could either be a) easy spenders cause money spent doesnt hurt them or b)tightwads that are rich because they dont spend it in the first place.
> *




I think its B, for sure. penny pinching ass nikkahs :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:59 PM~10316879
> *it's a meeting for the 1st month at the new station.  giving props to the people who made it happen.
> *


shit thats cool .....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 02:00 PM~10316897
> *shit thats cool .....
> *


we just cut off several people who weren't contributing to the station. will have another cutback tonight hopefully. don't need diva's who want to rep when it is beneficial to them.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 12:59 PM~10316883
> *yea midtown is the higher class of shit............man i remember trying to get into riches one time ona thursday night it was a bitch i was dressed like i was going to a fuckin funeral slacks dress shoes etc etc had to pay a lil extra to get in cuz my shirt was too "baggy"..........but u got motherfuckers wit cut pants and torn shirts....u know the whole lil punk rock trend going on........i untucked my shirt not knowing that the guy standing next to me was the manager.......ooooooopsssss oh well never gone back there..........
> 
> i heard that chrome and venue arelike 20 bucks to get in............and heard u got "know" somebody to get into venue unless u have a whole bunch of females with u.......
> *


Sorry...sometimes they charge you more on hopes you decide to leave cause you arent wanted. I seen people turned away for visible tatts yet inside the club you git guys sleeved out. If you got prison tatts all over you or Houstone on the side of your neck, i wouldnt let you in my club either....even if you had 1000 to spend that night. Because I could potentially lose 10 repeat customers that spend good money to let your potentially rowdy ass in my club for your 1000 bucks. You right though, I was charged extra at Hue once.....getting in free because of being industry is kinda nice though.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:04 PM~10316922
> *we just cut off several people who weren't contributing to the station.  will have another cutback tonight hopefully.  don't need diva's who want to rep when it is beneficial to them.
> *


oh i feel ya on that one......but where can i get this ad agreement? i need it before fri...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:04 PM~10316922
> *we just cut off several people who weren't contributing to the station.  will have another cutback tonight hopefully.  don't need diva's who want to rep when it is beneficial to them.
> *


I vote cut off TCs ass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 12:04 PM~10316933
> *Sorry...sometimes they charge you more on hopes you decide to leave cause you arent wanted.  I seen people turned away for visible tatts yet inside the club you git guys sleeved out. If you got prison tatts all over you or Houstone on the side of your neck, i wouldnt let you in my club either....even if you had 1000 to spend that night.  Because I could potentially lose 10 repeat customers that spend good money to let your potentially rowdy ass in my club for your 1000 bucks. You right though, I was charged extra at Hue once.....getting in free because of being industry is kinda nice though.
> *


yea u lucky fucks..........glad im gettin to know more and more people now tho.......yea i been to hue once and they aint even want me in ........only reason they let us in cuz we had a bunchabitches wit us.......


shit even at bunk ass drink they made my homie pay 80 bucks to get in cuz of his full sleeves and houstone tats...........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 01:08 PM~10316952
> *yea u lucky fucks..........glad im gettin to know more and more people now tho.......yea i been to hue once and they aint even want me in ........only reason they let us in cuz we had a bunchabitches wit us.......
> shit even at bunk ass drink they made my homie pay 80 bucks to get in cuz of his full sleeves and houstone tats...........
> *


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 02:06 PM~10316942
> *oh i feel ya on that one......but where can i get this ad agreement? i need it before fri...
> *


you need an ad put on air? 30 sec commercial for 100 bucks. no freebies just because your part of thebeat


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 12:43 PM~10316716
> *losing weight
> *


what time should i be there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 02:07 PM~10316945
> *I vote cut off TCs ass
> *


them fools brought a whole army up in there. i really don't know about that sh!t. going to talk with mystery tonight about that. don't need 30 people to do what one person can do.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:09 PM~10316964
> *you need an ad put on air?  30 sec commercial for 100 bucks.  no freebies just because your part of thebeat
> *



:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 12:59 PM~10316882
> *:nono:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:09 PM~10316964
> *you need an ad put on air?  30 sec commercial for 100 bucks.  no freebies just because your part of thebeat
> *


its not for me... ***** im selling it....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 01:11 PM~10316980
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 01:14 PM~10317004
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 01:15 PM~10317015
> *:uh:
> *


what fool? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 01:18 PM~10317037
> *what fool? :angry:
> *


nothing :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 01:21 PM~10317063
> *nothing  :angry:
> *


ok then. :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 01:22 PM~10317086
> *ok then. :buttkick:
> *




damn.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 2 2008, 02:13 PM~10316992
> *its not for me... ***** im selling it....
> *


i know just fkn with you.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10317118
> *i know just fkn with you.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10317118
> *i know just fkn with you.
> *


i got idea for show.. gimme hour every fri and sat.. wont even charge ya'll..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 01:23 PM~10317094
> *damn.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 02:35 PM~10317220
> *i got idea for show.. gimme hour every fri and sat..  wont even charge ya'll..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:09 PM~10316964
> *you need an ad put on air?  30 sec commercial for 100 bucks.  no freebies just because your part of thebeat
> *


is that just get it aired or do you handle the actual production of ad? Is this more of a 100 dollar shoutout on air? what kind of rotation and during what time slots on what days?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 02:40 PM~10317286
> *is that just get it aired or do you handle the actual production of ad?  Is this more of a 100 dollar shoutout on air? what kind of rotation and during what time slots on what days?
> *


100 gets you a 30 sec commercial that will be produced and aired throughout the day. 200 gets you a minute second commercial that is guaranteed to play every hour (other than vinyl rewind on fridays since it is a continuous mixshow) and is also produced. you can bring someone up there to talk the commercial out if you prefer a lady to do it.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 02:37 PM~10317248
> *:loco:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 2 2008, 02:44 PM~10317314
> *:loco:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 02:45 PM~10317329
> *huh?
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:42 PM~10317300
> *100 gets you a 30 sec commercial that will be produced and aired throughout the day.  200 gets you a minute second commercial that is guaranteed to play every hour (other than vinyl rewind on fridays since it is a continuous mixshow) and is also produced.  you can bring someone up there to talk the commercial out if you prefer a lady to do it.
> *




what are the listener numbers looking like?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 02:47 PM~10317341
> *what are the listener numbers looking like?
> *


i haven't seen the report for last month. it's up there. majority is out of state and overseas.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:45 PM~10317327
> *:loco:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Apr 2 2008, 01:44 PM~10317314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:loco: x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:48 PM~10317351
> *i haven't seen the report for last month.  it's up there.  majority is out of state and overseas.
> *



Demographics?

Maybe I can get one of those ad kits Firmelows was talking about?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:48 PM~10317351
> *i haven't seen the report for last month.  it's up there.  majority is out of state and overseas.
> *


oh....my service is more of a hands on type deal. Cant really cater to that demographic. Too bad too....I was gonna ask DONNA REED to do it. I used to design her flash website for her and her husband is the IT guy at my previous job.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:48 PM~10317351
> *i haven't seen the report for last month.  it's up there.  majority is out of state and overseas.
> *


FUKKIN [email protected]!!!! aarrrrggggh :angry: 

oh and I meant geopgraphic not demographic


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 2 2008, 01:44 PM~10317314
> *:loco:
> *


agreed! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 02:49 PM~10317360
> *:loco:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 02:53 PM~10317392
> *agreed!  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 02:52 PM~10317386
> *oh....my service is more of a hands on type deal.  Cant really cater to that demographic.  Too bad too....I was gonna ask DONNA REED to do it. I used to design her flash website for her and her husband is the IT guy at my previous job.
> *


i'm talking about the mixshow side. regular play is more in state and houston.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 02:53 PM~10317392
> *agreed!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:55 PM~10317423
> *i'm talking about the mixshow side.  regular play is more in state and houston.
> *



ahhhh pues quit speaking in code *****....this radio via internet business is new to me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:56 PM~10317429
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:38 PM~10317264
> *
> *


so when i start? and dont get mad i leave booth smelling like wings and rum.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 2 2008, 02:44 PM~10317314
> *:loco:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 03:04 PM~10317511
> *so when i start?  and dont get mad i leave booth smelling like wings and rum y culo rosado.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:12 PM~10317579
> *:burn:
> *


format will be a call in talk show, for lame as fk's who can't handle their brawds. i'll teach em some ike turner type moves, and tactics.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 03:14 PM~10317594
> *format will be a call in talk show, for lame as fk's who can't handle their brawds. i'll teach em some ike turner type moves, and tactics.
> *


I guess ragalaky will be your only listener. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like dudes will call in bitchin how they think their bitch is cheating on em, and i'll be like "she prolly is.. either keep crying like a bitch about it, or act like man and crack her grill when she gets home"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:15 PM~10317604
> *I guess ragalaky will be your only listener.  :biggrin:
> *


prolly, fan club pres even.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

#1 Fan :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 02:15 PM~10317607
> *like dudes will call in bitchin how they think their bitch is cheating on em, and i'll be like "she prolly is..  either keep crying like a bitch about it, or act like man and crack her grill when she gets home"
> *




taking notes now....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 02:19 PM~10317643
> *taking notes now....
> *


your beyond help, take em for drive to bryan in my ford focus SS actin ass *****.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

valio


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 02:22 PM~10317671
> *your beyond help, take em for drive to bryan in my ford focus SS actin ass *****.
> *




it always works.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 02:22 PM~10317671
> *your beyond help, take em for drive to bryan in my ford focus SS actin ass *****.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 02:22 PM~10317671
> *your beyond help, take em for drive to bryan in my ford focus SS actin ass *****.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYZy9eRazVw


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 02:25 PM~10317694
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 2 2008, 02:25 PM~10317702
> *
> *


 :ugh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1978 Malibu for sale - $1,500 cash









1985 Regal for sale - $2,000 cash









1986 Grand National for sale - $3,000 cash









1993 Mazda B2200 (UNFINISHED) - $1,500 cash


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1973 caprice - $1,000 cash


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

spring cleaning


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Latin is having a liquidation on cars. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Apr 2 2008, 03:33 PM~10317746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


disregard, just looked at my calendar, april 1st was yesterday :banghead:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:36 PM~10317765
> *disregard, just looked at my calendar, april 1st was yesterday  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Apr 2 2008, 02:23 PM~10317680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how much BSV (before sentimental value)?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:36 PM~10317765
> *disregard, just looked at my calendar, april 1st was yesterday  :banghead:
> *



I thought prices were a little low.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 03:37 PM~10317772
> *:uh:
> how much BSV (before sentimental value)?
> *


 oh man, that is gonna cost :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 03:38 PM~10317786
> *I thought prices were a little low.
> *


i'd sell the b2200 though. don't have the time or urge to finish it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:43 PM~10317824
> *i'd sell the b2200 though.  don't have the time or urge to finish it.
> *



Dont have the urge to start it ...its an import truck...wait i thought you didnt do imports? I'd fix up the dakota before touching a mazda.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:43 PM~10317824
> *i'd sell the b2200 though.  don't have the time or urge to finish it.
> *


oh, the bed dancer project of yours.."a walk in da clouds" 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 02:46 PM~10317840
> *Dont have the urge to start it ...its an import truck...wait i thought you didnt do imports?  I'd fix up the dakota before touching a mazda.
> *


naw,he started this one.. just ..haaaaa..nevermind.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 03:46 PM~10317840
> *Dont have the urge to start it ...its an import truck...wait i thought you didnt do imports?  I'd fix up the dakota before touching a mazda.
> *


When we speak of imports, we talk about fartcan type vehicles. mazda b2200's and nissan hardbodies were more truckin' & lowriding in the late 80's/early 90's. dakotas = crap imo can't really do much to it unless you want to bag and scrape it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 03:47 PM~10317850
> *naw,he started this one.. just ..haaaaa..nevermind.
> *


lost interest in it. got my $ invested in my canton.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:50 PM~10317873
> *lost interest in it.  got my $ invested in my canton.
> *


 :uh: shouldnt have started that to begin with. lame azz minitruck.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 02:46 PM~10317846
> *oh, the bed dancer project of yours.."a walk in da clouds"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 03:54 PM~10317912
> *:uh:  shouldnt have started that to begin with.  lame azz minitruck.
> *


Maybe you should think about moving out of that one bedroom and be a real man with a real roof over your head. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:48 PM~10317858
> *When we speak of imports, we talk about fartcan type vehicles.  mazda b2200's and nissan hardbodies were more truckin' & lowriding in the late 80's/early 90's.  dakotas = crap imo can't really do much to it unless you want to bag and scrape it.
> *


Its a good thing we aint in the 80's no more....or else we'd all have cassette walmans instead of ipods.

Aint nothing wrong with a dakota.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 03:56 PM~10317931
> *Its a good thing we aint in the 80's no more....or else we'd all have cassette walmans instead of ipods.
> 
> Aint nothing wrong with a dakota.
> ...


but we'd have real music instead of chanting rap bullshit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Can't be ballin' and doing things living under nana's roof. 

















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 2 2008, 02:55 PM~10317922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd leave if i could, but can't.. and that house gangsta.. we keeps it real. imma put an addition on side with government check coming.  and besides, i got my eye on a summer home in westside.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 04:03 PM~10317984
> *like that one huh?
> i'd leave if i could, but can't..    and that house gangsta..  we keeps it real. imma put an addition on side with government check coming.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:57 PM~10317940
> *but we'd have real music instead of chanting rap bullshit.
> *


Dont listen to much rap remember ....so I wouldnt notice...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 04:05 PM~10317998
> *Dont listen to much rap remember ....so I wouldnt notice...
> *


in the clubs?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 03:03 PM~10317984
> *like that one huh?
> i'd leave if i could, but can't..    and that house gangsta..  we keeps it real. imma put an addition on side with government check coming.      and besides, i got my eye on a summer home in westside.
> *


I am not subletting my apartment...I am fulfilling lease and closing. My name isnt staying on anything if I can help it. :biggrin: Sorry.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 03:05 PM~10318000
> *in the clubs?
> *


they play some old radio friendly stuff...that aint rap, it aint hip hop its just clap (CLub + rAP)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 03:09 PM~10318027
> *I am not subletting my apartment...I am fulfilling lease and closing.  My name isnt staying on anything if I can help it. :biggrin:  Sorry.
> *


oh naw, not your place, i dont do apts. i was talkin about townhouse i had eye on, right at harwin @ wilcrest, like 5 mins from my job..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 02:37 PM~10317772
> *:uh:
> how much BSV (before sentimental value)?
> *



thats on everything he owns :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 2 2008, 11:10 AM~10316433
> *yes sir!
> 
> *


when is fiesta weekends?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:28 PM~10317720
> *
> 
> 1985 Regal for sale - $2,000 cash
> ...


???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 2 2008, 04:42 PM~10318253
> *thats on everything he owns  :uh:
> *


those '93 lowrider mags carry a lot of sentimental value of going to the crapper when i lived in the galleria and busting a sweat while delivering this world a big beefy pile of shit. :happysad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 2 2008, 03:42 PM~10318253
> *thats on everything he owns  :uh:
> *


 damn ***** don't you work.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 2 2008, 04:57 PM~10318385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 04:10 PM~10318037
> *they play some old radio friendly stuff...that aint rap, it aint hip hop its just clap (CLub + rAP)
> *


sucks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *RAGALAC*, Gallo, latinkustoms4ever, lvlikeg


:0 


hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:24 PM~10318642
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAGALAC, Gallo, latinkustoms4ever, lvlikeg
> :0
> ...


x2 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 04:27 PM~10318667
> *Lol!
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 04:00 PM~10317963
> *Can't be ballin' and doing things living under nana's roof.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOK LIKE I COULD THROW A ROCK AT DAT HOE AND KNOCK IT DOWN


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 01:33 PM~10317739
> *1973 caprice - $1,000 cash
> 
> 
> ...


youi forreals bout this one . pm more info on it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2008, 04:29 PM~10318677
> *DAMN LOOK LIKE I COULD THROW A ROCK AT DAT HOE AND KNOCK IT DOWN
> *


maybe :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 04:19 PM~10318591
> *those '93 lowrider mags carry a lot of sentimental value of going to the crapper when i lived in the galleria and busting a sweat while delivering this world a big beefy pile of shit.  :happysad:
> *



:roflmao: 





:uh: 





> *Big-Tymer Posted Today, 04:19 PM
> QUOTE(rivistyle @ Apr 2 2008, 03:42 PM)
> thats on everything he owns
> 
> ...



:buttkick:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:31 PM~10318686
> *maybe  :angry:
> *


SORRY TELL NANA I DIDNT MEAN IT :biggrin: BUT I HAD TO SAY SUMTHIN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim u fulla shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim u fulla shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2008, 04:33 PM~10318702
> *SORRY TELL NANA I DIDNT MEAN IT :biggrin: BUT I HAD TO SAY SUMTHIN
> *


 :angry: sorry,but i ain't rich like all ya'll ballaz with ya'll fly rides and fancy cribs and shyt. :tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:37 PM~10318732
> *:angry: sorry,but i ain't rich like all ya'll ballaz with ya'll fly rides and fancy cribs and shyt.      :tears:
> *


BISH I STAY WITH MY MAMA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2008, 04:43 PM~10318754
> *BISH I STAY WITH MY MAMA
> *


yeah,she told me.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:43 PM~10318757
> *yeah,she told me.
> *


YEA WISH I COULD SAY THE SAME ABOUT YOURS BUT SHE CANT TALK WITH HER MOUTH FULL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 2 2008, 04:45 PM~10318769
> *YEA WISH I COULD SAY THE SAME ABOUT YOURS BUT SHE CANT TALK WITH HER MOUTH FULL
> *


nope,she sure can't. but if you wanna find her, i'll tell you wich bars she usually at.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2008, 05:35 PM~10318715
> *slim u fulla shit
> *


SHUT UP HO AND GO DO THAT SHIT FO YA BOY......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 04:28 PM~10318673
> *
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 04:48 PM~10318795
> *:ugh:
> *


dont trip,just cause i got a honeydip in prison, dont mean we can't go out for wings.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 08:41 AM~10314871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 04:51 PM~10318824
> *dont trip,just cause i got a honeydip in prison, dont mean we can't go out for wings.
> *


All I gotta say is olive garden 1st date. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 04:55 PM~10318859
> *All I gotta say is olive garden 1st date.  :roflmao:
> *


i'll relay that message to your baby.. cause you got me fk'd up if you think i'm springing for olive garden on a first date, aint like its your birthday or vtineday..or anniversary. damn.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 09:41 AM~10315287
> *ESTE SABADO EN EL RINCON NITE CLUB!
> 
> Y TAMBIEN VAMOS A TENER MARIACHIS PARA SU GUSTO!!
> ...


i had to save this one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2008, 04:06 PM~10318937
> *
> *


PASO STREETSHOW


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Teardrop saw you truck at Hypnotized. looking good bro keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 04:07 PM~10318948
> *PASO STREETSHOW
> *


shit getting ready to go home. bout you bro.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2008, 04:09 PM~10318965
> *shit getting ready to go home. bout you bro.
> *


KICKIN IT AT DA HOUSE..............U BRINGIN DA LINC OUT TO HLC PICNIC SUNDAY?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

yes sir. no more shows for me only picnics or hang outs. oy by the way just bought a kit to recondition head lights . shit works pretty good. MATCO sells it. im thinking of doing plastic reconditioning on the side.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

look what i found MR H TOWN TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2008, 04:08 PM~10318952
> *Mr.Teardrop saw you truck at Hypnotized. looking good bro keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


soory slabs to dubs


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 04:58 PM~10318874
> *i'll relay that message to your baby.. cause you got me fk'd up if you think i'm springing for olive garden on a first date, aint like its your birthday or vtineday..or anniversary.  damn.
> *


Ha! Talkin bout your honeydip.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 05:17 PM~10319032
> *Ha! Talkin bout your honeydip.
> *


:uh: she'll beat you azz,in clear heels..so watch it..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2008, 04:13 PM~10319007
> *yes sir. no more shows for me only picnics or hang outs. oy by the way just bought a kit to recondition head lights . shit works pretty good. MATCO sells it. im thinking of doing plastic reconditioning on the side.
> *


I HEARD CHROME POLISH WORKS GOOD FOR DA HEADLIGHTS???????U MUST HAVE A WHOLE LOTA MULA TO BE SHOPPIN ON DAT MATCO TRUCK................ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 05:25 PM~10319088
> *I HEARD CHROME POLISH WORKS GOOD FOR DA HEADLIGHTS???????U MUST HAVE A WHOLE LOTA MULA TO BE SHOPPIN ON DAT MATCO TRUCK................ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 04:27 PM~10319099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: BITCH...........U STILL FAT AND UR DICK STILL THE SAME SIZE AS U BELLYBUTTON....................AND U USE TO PLUCK UR EYEBROWS..................SO SHUPHOEBISH................. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ragalac, after this pic, you should just keep quiet. ain't much you can say to anybody, about anything. you o' i took my dog on a play date to da beach actin azz *****..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 04:35 PM~10319160
> *ragalac, after this pic, you should just keep quiet.  ain't much you can say to anybody, about anything.  you o' i took my dog on a play date to da beach actin azz *****..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DIS *****.........................DAT WAS IN SOUTH PADRE LAST YEAR SPRING BREAK............THOSE LIL DOGGIES BELONGED TO SOME HOES THAT WAS PARTYING WIT US ON DABEACH.....................BUT U WOULDNT KNOW NOTHING BOUT THAT NOW WOULD U????????ONLY TIME U BEEN TO DA BEACH IS WHEN THEY NEEDED A WATER PLACE BIG ENOUGH TO BAPTIZE YO EXTRA GREASY ASS....................PLUS SHIT LIKE DAT INVOLVES HOES,PUSSY,AND HAVING FUN...........WITCH U REALLY WOULDNT KNOW SHIT BOUT  


AND U STILL FAT AND YO DICK LOOK LIKE MY BIG TOE...............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 05:42 PM~10319198
> *:uh: DIS *****.........................DAT WAS IN SOUTH PADRE LAST YEAR SPRING BREAK............THOSE LIL DOGGIES BELONGED TO SOME HOES THAT WAS PARTYING WIT US ON DABEACH.....................BUT U WOULDNT KNOW NOTHING BOUT THAT NOW WOULD U????????ONLY TIME U BEEN TO DA BEACH  IS WHEN THEY NEEDED A WATER PLACE BIG ENOUGH TO BAPTIZE YO EXTRA GREASY ASS....................PLUS SHIT LIKE DAT INVOLVES HOES,PUSSY,AND HAVING FUN...........WITCH U REALLY WOULDNT KNOW SHIT BOUT
> AND U STILL FAT AND YO DICK LOOK LIKE MY BIG TOE...............
> *


so , thats your explanation? hoez made you hug the _doggies_? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:angry: Fucking IRS...first get fucked on 07 taxes cause of X's unpaid school stuff....NOW getting letter about 06 taxes and oweing 2300 in taxes. Cause of unclaimed financial gains. Problem is they under the X's SSN and its for Rockford IL under her maiden name. Sounds like Stolen Identity to me. :angry: Or maybe sold identity....her jefa was always trying to help the mojadito family members any way she could....and I wouldnt put it past her....once she almost married off a daughter to help some chunt. :uh: It happened in 03 but all it took was a phone call and slate was wiped clean....THIS TIME she gotta file a stolen identity police report and all this other nonsense. :angry: arrrgh IRS fukkin government pimps saying BITCHES YALL ALL BETTER HAVE OUR MONEY, OR WE AUDIT YOUR ASS.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:43 PM~10319211
> *so , thats your explanation?    hoez made you hug the doggies?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hugging doggies drops chonies....chicks dig a sensnitive guy that loves their rat-looking mini canines...when secretly you wanna drop kick them hoes. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 05:44 PM~10319212
> *:angry:  Fucking IRS...first get fucked on 07 taxes cause of X's unpaid school stuff....NOW getting letter about 06 taxes and oweing 2300 in taxes.  Cause of unclaimed financial gains.  Problem is they under the X's SSN and its for Rockford IL under her maiden name.  Sounds like Stolen Identity to me.  :angry:  Or maybe sold identity....her jefa was always trying to help the mojadito family members any way she could....and I wouldnt put it past her....once she almost married off a daughter to help some chunt. :uh:  It happened in 03 but all it took was a phone call and slate was wiped clean....THIS TIME she gotta file a stolen identity police report and all this other nonsense. :angry:  arrrgh IRS  fukkin government pimps saying BITCHES YALL ALL BETTER HAVE OUR MONEY, OR WE AUDIT YOUR ASS.
> *


so much for paperwork you filed. like i said.. let da thuggin start and go handle that brawd. :machinegun:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:35 PM~10319160
> *ragalac, after this pic, you should just keep quiet.  ain't much you can say to anybody, about anything.  you o' i took my dog on a play date to da beach actin azz *****..
> 
> 
> ...


that black guy is really hugging that dog.like he loves that fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 05:45 PM~10319231
> *hugging doggies drops chonies....chicks dig a sensnitive guy that loves their rat-looking mini canines...when secretly you wanna drop kick them hoes. :biggrin:
> *


i never been that pathetic, to kiss up to a bitchs dog to try to score.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:46 PM~10319237
> *so much for paperwork you filed.  like i said..  let da thuggin start and go handle that brawd.  :machinegun:
> *


Not til I get the copies of paperwork I need to cover my ass....after that, she's for her new man to deal with.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 2 2008, 05:46 PM~10319241
> *that black guy is really hugging that dog.like he loves that fucker :biggrin:
> *


yup. and ragalac looks like he blowing a kiss.. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 04:43 PM~10319211
> *so , thats your explanation?    hoez made you hug the doggies?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LIKE I SAID UWOULDNT KNOW NOTHIN BOUT DAT................GIRLS U FUCK WIT MAKE U HOLD 1 OF 35 KIDS THEY HAVE.........



PLUS U STILL FAT AND HAVE 34DD SIZE TITTIES..........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 04:47 PM~10319248
> *i never been that pathetic, to kiss up to a bitchs dog to try to score.
> *


U AINT BEEN SHIT PERIOD............RATHER KISS UP TO A BITCHES DOG THEN GO PAY FOR DA PUSSY LIKE U USE TO DOING


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 05:49 PM~10319265
> *LIKE I SAID UWOULDNT KNOW NOTHIN BOUT DAT................GIRLS U FUCK WIT MAKE U HOLD 1 OF 35 KIDS THEY HAVE.........
> PLUS U STILL FAT AND HAVE 34DD SIZE TITTIES..........
> *


even after all that, i still never kissed no dogs ass to try to score.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:47 PM~10319248
> *i never been that pathetic, to kiss up to a bitchs dog to try to score.
> *



I once drove to Mt Belvieu, then to LaPorte, to Magnolia, then to LaPorte and back to mt Belvieu in one day....needless to say I was graciously rewarded. 5 times. :biggrin: Once while the munchkin was asleep in back seat.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 05:47 PM~10319253
> *Not til I get the copies of paperwork I need to cover my ass....after that, she's for her new man to deal with.
> *


tell me where she stay.. i'll go handle her for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10319285
> *I once drove to Mt Belvieu, then to LaPorte, to Magnolia, then to LaPorte and back to mt Belvieu in one day....needless to say I was graciously rewarded.  5 times. :biggrin:  Once while the munchkin was asleep in back seat.
> *


thats alot of gas. balla


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 05:50 PM~10319285
> *I once drove to Mt Belvieu, then to LaPorte, to Magnolia, then to LaPorte and back to mt Belvieu in one day....needless to say I was graciously rewarded.  5 times. :biggrin:  Once while the munchkin was asleep in back seat.
> *


u got a kiss on the cheek.u ladies man you :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 2 2008, 05:57 PM~10319361
> *u got a kiss on the cheek.u ladies man you :biggrin:
> *


he smooth like that.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ufc live is on spike tv..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:59 PM~10319371
> *he smooth like that.
> *


i wish i was smooth like that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 06:29 PM~10319114
> *:uh:  BITCH...........U STILL FAT AND UR DICK STILL THE SAME SIZE AS U BELLYBUTTON....................AND U USE TO PLUCK UR EYEBROWS..................SO SHUPHOEBISH................. :uh:
> *


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

can anyone get a hold of djlatin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Apr 2 2008, 07:02 PM~10319401
> *can anyone get a hold of djlatin?
> *


que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I have to go to this meeting. Cars aren't for sale, didn't realize April Fools was ayer. :buttkick:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 2 2008, 05:51 PM~10319305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was in 2001 so gas wasnt so expensive and she was latino/white tpt so we was on her dad's bed :0 :angry: He was out dating his ex-wife. Yeah I know, que que?!? The chick reaked of motta and beer....like it seeped from her skin...but she was also talented.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 06:05 PM~10319423
> *
> 
> I have to go to this meeting.  Cars aren't for sale, didn't realize April Fools was ayer.  :buttkick:
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Apr 2 2008, 06:01 PM~10319392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no snitchin


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 06:11 PM~10319466
> *x2
> no snitchin
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 06:09 PM~10319446
> *This was in 2001 so gas wasnt so expensive and she was latino/white tpt so we was on her dad's bed  :0  :angry:  He was out dating his ex-wife.  Yeah I know, que que?!?  The chick reaked of motta and beer....like it seeped from her skin...but she was also talented.
> *


how much you want for her?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 06:03 PM~10319412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i guess thats how u get the ladies :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup d-town 78


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 2 2008, 06:14 PM~10319496
> *i guess thats how u get the ladies :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: 


well, at least thats photoshop.. now the tuba pic..thats 100% authentic.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 2 2008, 05:03 PM~10319412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIGUES WEY???????????????? :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 06:17 PM~10319520
> *:uh:
> well, at least thats photoshop..    not the tuba pic..thats 100% authentic.
> *


true


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 06:03 PM~10319412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2008, 06:21 PM~10319542
> *:roflmao:
> *


nothing to laugh about, you seen da real thing.. member when you shaved my back?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 07:23 PM~10319557
> *nothing to laugh about, you seen da real thing..  member when you shaved my back?
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 03:46 PM~10317840
> *Dont have the urge to start it ...its an import truck...wait i thought you didnt do imports?  I'd fix up the dakota before touching a mazda.
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2008, 06:08 PM~10318952
> *Mr.Teardrop saw you truck at Hypnotized. looking good bro keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
ty homie more comeing..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2008, 06:16 PM~10319027
> *soory slabs to dubs
> *


lol i know what u meant!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 05:03 PM~10319412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SUP GOOFY?...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 2 2008, 06:18 PM~10319904
> *SUP GOOFY?...
> *


wuz up homie..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 2 2008, 06:31 PM~10319601
> *
> *


 :0 oops meant as a personal strike at latin haha....I personally wouldnt drop any money into my dakota either. its project or nothing for me.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 08:43 PM~10320068
> *:0  oops  meant as a personal strike at latin haha....I personally wouldnt drop any money into my dakota either. its project or nothing for me.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
no harm no foul.. :biggrin: 
only thing i want on latins 2200 is the SUNGTOP!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 05:03 PM~10319412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont even want to kno what u googled that pic under,lol.......or worse if u had it on ur pc.. :ugh: :roflmao: but its stillll...... :barf:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: THIS TOPIC IS CRAZEEEE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind,its getting old


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 08:20 PM~10320427
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 08:18 AM~10315101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2008, 06:15 PM~10319023
> *look what i found MR H TOWN TEAM  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cool, where did u find them at homie! LOCOS at MAGNIFICOS 2007......  good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 2 2008, 07:15 PM~10320379
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS TOPIC IS CRAZEEEE
> *



u install that winch yet?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 2 2008, 09:13 PM~10320960
> *u install that winch yet?
> *




you quit mamalo'ing yet? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 2 2008, 08:27 PM~10321140
> *you quit mamalo'ing yet?  :uh:
> *


i knew u were going to say something. quit stalking me joto :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

EVERYONE IS WELCOME*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

FINANCEDPANOCHAOWNED


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 05:35 PM~10319160
> *ragalac, after this pic, you should just keep quiet.  ain't much you can say to anybody, about anything.  you o' i took my dog on a play date to da beach actin azz *****..
> 
> 
> ...


OL YOUNG CHAMILLIONAIRE LOOKIN ASS *****

WE HOLDIN DOGGIES....THEY HATIN'........


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 2 2008, 03:10 PM~10318037
> *they play some old radio friendly stuff...that aint rap, it aint hip hop its just clap (CLub + rAP)
> *



true


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 2 2008, 11:04 PM~10322186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2008, 10:53 PM~10322108
> *
> FINANCEDPANOCHAOWNED
> OL YOUNG CHAMILLIONAIRE LOOKIN ASS *****
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena+Apr 2 2008, 11:04 PM~10322186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
my girl got skills


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 2 2008, 11:04 PM~10322186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


handsome ***** right thurr, peep da doo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 2 2008, 10:53 PM~10322108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2008, 02:49 PM~10318323
> *when is fiesta weekends?
> *


april 25th-27th... u gonna go?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 3 2008, 02:02 AM~10323115
> *27th... u gonna go?
> *


DALLAS


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

LOOKIN FOR A 79 FLEETWOOD LIKE THIS IF YOU KNOW SOMEONE SELLIN ONE 2DROR 4 DR HOLLA AT ME







REALY PUSHIN FOR A 2DRTHOUGH


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 3 2008, 12:04 AM~10322186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oooh hot pocketss
oooooohh hot pocketsss
i once had a hot pocket
and ranfla was her name.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

fk it, i'm quiting my job today. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2008, 05:21 AM~10323471
> *oooh hot pocketss
> oooooohh hot pocketsss
> i once had a hot pocket
> ...


LMMFAO! 

Fkin Latin... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 07:17 PM~10319521
> *RIGHT CLICK AND        SAVE...................
> 
> SIGUES WEY???????????????? :uh:
> *


sorry man, got to unload the photoshops from ayer. didn't get a chance to finish posting them.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 3 2008, 12:02 AM~10323115
> *april 25th-27th... u gonna go?
> *


u pickin me up?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2008, 05:22 AM~10323475
> *fk it, i'm quiting my job today.  :biggrin:
> *


No wonder your ass has been on LIL a lot lately.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 06:29 AM~10323488
> *No wonder your ass has been on LIL a lot lately.
> *


yeah got up today and said, fk the two weeks notice. :cheesy: 


still at home in my boxers :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2008, 06:40 AM~10323508
> *mest up
> *


agree


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 06:29 AM~10323488
> *No wonder your ass has been on LIL a lot lately.
> *


i think it's time to get up and go give them my 15 minute resignation :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2008, 04:25 PM~10319088
> *I HEARD CHROME POLISH WORKS GOOD FOR DA HEADLIGHTS???????U MUST HAVE A WHOLE LOTA MULA TO BE SHOPPIN ON DAT MATCO TRUCK................ :biggrin:
> *


when it comes to tools i gots to. THATS HOW I MAKE MY LIVING :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2008, 07:42 PM~10320623
> *cool, where did u find them at homie! LOCOS at MAGNIFICOS 2007......   good looking out :biggrin:
> *


i had a old camera under street show seat and i got the pic developed.thats what came out :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2008, 02:46 AM~10323282
> *LOOKIN FOR A 79 FLEETWOOD LIKE THIS IF YOU KNOW SOMEONE SELLIN ONE 2DROR 4 DR HOLLA AT ME
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: why 79?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6058570


[email protected] where she goes to suspects house, and fool just slams door on her ass.. gangsta.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

whatit do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 3 2008, 10:38 AM~10324302
> *whatit do
> *


 uffin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 07:34 AM~10323981
> *:uh:    why 79?
> *




CAUSE I GOTTA LAY IT DOWN LIKE A FRESH SET OF DOMINOES


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 3 2008, 09:26 AM~10324614
> *uffin:
> *


you going sunday. i seen you at the slabs to dubs . :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2008, 10:51 AM~10324834
> *CAUSE I GOTTA LAY IT DOWN LIKE A FRESH SET OF DOMINOES
> *


well, i was trying to say.. why ONLY 79, why not look for other coupes in 80's? so you dont limit yourself.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2008, 09:51 AM~10324834
> *CAUSE I GOTTA LAY IT DOWN LIKE A FRESH SET OF DOMINOES
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2008, 01:46 AM~10323282
> *LOOKIN FOR A 79 FLEETWOOD LIKE THIS IF YOU KNOW SOMEONE SELLIN ONE 2DROR 4 DR HOLLA AT ME
> 
> 
> ...


i know a old man that got a 2 door for sell i know it will be about $l500 for it, it looks and runs good


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 11:15 AM~10325009
> *
> *


shoulda joined in last nite


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 11:22 AM~10325064
> *shoulda joined in last nite
> *


:roflmao:

nonsense!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 3 2008, 06:05 AM~10323673
> *when it comes to tools i gots to. THATS HOW I MAKE MY LIVING :biggrin:
> *


yea u aint lying.............................i see snap on symbol and get scared and start running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 11:27 AM~10325121
> *:roflmao:
> 
> nonsense!
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 3 2008, 10:37 AM~10325234
> *yea u aint lying.............................i see snap on symbol and get scared and start running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


only mac and matco comes here thereis no snap on :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 12:02 PM~10325484
> *
> *


wings looked good tho.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com with Yopapicatez D.J. Latin all the way til 4pm. The unemployed Mixshow. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2008, 12:22 PM~10325654
> *http://www.thebeat713.com with Yopapicatez D.J. Latin all the way til 4pm.  The unemployed Mixshow.  LOL
> *


You guys need a rock show....if you wise up...look no further.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

If you need to fill in some dead air also I can sit and say "si, ok, huh?, que que? etc..." for as long as yall need me to. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 3 2008, 12:18 PM~10325618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'd be a star


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 01:48 PM~10326297
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 1 monica said no. wonder what other one thinks. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 01:50 PM~10326316
> *:0  1 monica said no.  wonder what other one thinks.  :biggrin:
> *



when one Monica says no the other one is always down...  

Just started a collection of Crystals too. :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 01:48 PM~10326297
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2008, 01:51 PM~10326327
> *when one Monica says no the other one is always down...
> 
> Just started a collection of Crystals too.  :0  :0
> *


 i got sis named crystal, if you wanna add to collection.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 01:52 PM~10326338
> *i got sis named crystal, if you wanna add to collection.
> *




pics? might trade you a Monica... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2008, 02:02 PM~10326425
> *pics? might trade you a Monica...  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 which one? one that dont wear chonies?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 01:49 PM~10326307
> *bayou city wings..  perfect date spot.
> *


still never been...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 3 2008, 01:51 PM~10326327
> *when one Monica says no the other one is always down...
> 
> Just started a collection of Crystals too.  :0  :0
> *


:roflmao: to all this....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 02:05 PM~10326459
> *still never been...
> *


invited you last nite to cum with US.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 02:05 PM~10326456
> *:0  which one?  one that dont wear chonies?
> *


:roflmao: nah not me. 

im enjoying the younger things in life. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 02:10 PM~10326514
> *:roflmao:  nah not me.
> 
> im enjoying the younger things in life.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: calling me old?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 02:10 PM~10326511
> *invited you last nite to cum with US.
> *


:ugh:

no thanks.... :uh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 02:11 PM~10326524
> *:ugh:
> 
> no thanks.... :uh:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 02:11 PM~10326521
> *:uh: calling me old?
> *


:roflmao:

jus sayin youre older than me. :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 02:12 PM~10326527
> *:uh:
> *


LOL

it was nice for you to invite tho. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 02:12 PM~10326531
> *:roflmao:
> 
> jus sayin youre older than me. :yes:
> *


so, still let you rub your fingers thru my gray chest hairs.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 02:13 PM~10326542
> *so, still let you rub your fingers thru my gray chest hairs.
> *


 :nono: 

she looked liked she'd be willin tho.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 02:15 PM~10326555
> *:nono:
> 
> she looked liked she'd be willin tho.
> *


was


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 02:22 PM~10326603
> *was
> *


see i know....

i can tell.  LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2008, 02:26 PM~10326631
> *see i know....
> 
> i can tell.  LOL
> *


freaks spot freaks huh?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SUP JOSE?...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 02:26 PM~10326641
> *freaks spot freaks huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :no:

not me! :angel:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 3 2008, 01:49 PM~10326307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cougar? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 3 2008, 02:33 PM~10326696
> *They gots like 5 nights of rap/hip-hop and like a day of latin music and latins retro hour.  Besides, that hair metal was in the 80's its all about hardcode screamo now. Ol' dont know shit bout new music cause i got my bald head stuck up my butt lookin ass *****  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I might not be Matt Pinfield, but I figure I know enough about rock to actually speak on music being played IFin they ever did do a rock segment.  Doubt they will, so dont worry. :uh:    :biggrin:
> Cougar?  :dunno:
> *


paragraph writing ass *****


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

HOT POCKET LOOKING ASS NIKKA


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

aiight, i need some help. if anybody knows where there is a '71-'74 BUICK:

lesabre
centurion
225 
electra

2 door, 4 door, station wagon, it dont matter, they're all the same. i need the gauge cluster housing. i accidentally destroyed mine and need another. this shit is hard as hell to find  anybody know a junk car, car in a junk yard, somebody parting one out, LET ME KNOW :biggrin: 











edit: undamaged preferred.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 3 2008, 03:17 PM~10327021
> *aiight, i need some help.  if anybody knows where there is a '71-'74 BUICK:
> 
> lesabre
> ...


i can fix that


or is this what you lookin for?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1972-Buick-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or this lower piece only?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1971-1974-b...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 03:19 PM~10327034
> *i can fix that
> *



i doubt it. i already fixed a bunch of cracks n chips in it. i considered fixing it again, my bucket seat fell on it, and about 300000000 little pieces broke off it. so maybe not this time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind..heres one you need.. $65 buy now.. not bad price..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/73-BUICK-CE...sspagenameZWDVW


i should buy it, and charge you more.. devious..  


j/k, i wouldnt do that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 3 2008, 03:27 PM~10327087
> *i doubt it.  i already fixed a bunch of cracks n chips in it.  i considered fixing it again, my bucket seat fell on it, and about 300000000 little pieces broke off it.  so maybe not this time.
> *


duct tape and bondo, fixes everything :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 3 2008, 02:32 PM~10326688
> *SUP JOSE?...
> *


 chilln sup wit u??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 03:27 PM~10327091
> *nevermind..heres one you need..  $65 buy now.. not bad price..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/73-BUICK-CE...sspagenameZWDVW
> ...


ha.
seen that, not a bad price. fixed it last time with epoxy putty, sanded and repainted.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 3 2008, 03:42 PM~10327197
> *ha.
> seen that, not a bad price.  fixed it last time with epoxy putty, sanded and repainted.
> *


well,buy it.. wont find it cheaper anywhere else..if at all. i bought parts from that seller before.. good people there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 3 2008, 03:42 PM~10327197
> *ha.
> seen that, not a bad price.  fixed it last time with epoxy putty, sanded and repainted.
> *


that wont work. least not for long. will crack again. actually, fiberglass would be best choice to repair it..but for all that trouble, be better to just buy that one off ebay. i think.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* lone star*, SoTexCustomz


go to work. company man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said he lookin for a duece and a quarter


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 03:50 PM~10327250
> *that wont work.  least not for long.  will crack again.  actually, fiberglass would be best choice to repair it..but for all that trouble, be better to just buy that one off ebay.  i think.
> *


u prolly right.




> *lone star Posted Today, 03:55 PM
> boy said he lookin for a duece and a quarter *



nah foo', jus part of it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 02:54 PM~10327275
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: lone star, SoTexCustomz
> go to work.  company man
> *


been off since 2 with a 3 day weekend lets go boozin tonite :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2008, 04:36 PM~10327568
> *been off since 2  with a 3 day weekend lets go boozin tonite  :biggrin:
> *


i aint off til 1130pm off fri sat and sunday


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 3 2008, 03:27 PM~10327087
> *i doubt it.  i already fixed a bunch of cracks n chips in it.  i considered fixing it again, my bucket seat fell on it, and about 300000000 little pieces broke off it.  so maybe not this time.
> *


 Tiny's junk yard on mykawa had a two centurions about a year ago when i was looking for a 455.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

What' up Carlos and Ernest....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 3 2008, 06:54 PM~10328620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wats up tokayo


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

posting for a friend anyone in need of a bagged truck
2001 Explorer Sport Trac. Bagged, Shaved, Paint, Lays Frame. Custom body work done. As is, 5,500. With 22" rims, 6,500.



NEEDS TO GO ASAP!!! If interested call 

Tony @ 832-277-5318 or 

Email @ [email protected]

TRUCK NEEDS TO BE SOLD BEFORE THE 15TH!!!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

posting for a friend anyone in need of a bagged truck
2001 Explorer Sport Trac. Bagged, Shaved, Paint, Lays Frame. Custom body work done. As is, 5,500. With 22" rims, 6,500.



NEEDS TO GO ASAP!!! If interested call 

Tony @ 832-277-5318 or 

Email @ [email protected]

TRUCK NEEDS TO BE SOLD BEFORE THE 15TH!!!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

posting for a friend anyone in need of a bagged truck
2001 Explorer Sport Trac. Bagged, Shaved, Paint, Lays Frame. Custom body work done. As is, 5,500. With 22" rims, 6,500.



NEEDS TO GO ASAP!!! If interested call 

Tony @ 832-277-5318 or 

Email @ [email protected]

TRUCK NEEDS TO BE SOLD BEFORE THE 15TH!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 3 2008, 06:54 PM~10328620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut it do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2008, 07:39 PM~10328898
> *posting for a friend anyone in need of a bagged truck
> 2001 Explorer Sport Trac. Bagged, Shaved, Paint, Lays Frame. Custom body work done. As is, 5,500. With 22" rims, 6,500.
> NEEDS TO GO ASAP!!! If interested call
> ...


ford and a minitruck and bagged.. you just askin for trouble coming here with that. :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

just helpin out a friend it also has a system and its screened out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2008, 07:56 PM~10329052
> *just helpin out a friend it also has a system and its screened out
> *


wooptie fk'n doo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 3 2008, 05:50 PM~10328117
> *Tiny's junk yard on mykawa had a two centurions about a year ago when i was looking for a 455.
> *



where's tiny's at foolio? there aren't too many junk yards left on mykawa.

remember that one we used to go to with all the old cars, that hoe is GONE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 3 2008, 02:17 PM~10327021
> *aiight, i need some help.  if anybody knows where there is a '71-'74 BUICK:
> 
> lesabre
> ...


u get mad and throw it?....oh yeah sqft bitch!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 02:29 PM~10327105
> *duct tape and bondo, fixes everything  :uh:
> *



he knows about duct tape...That's how he fixed all the leaks in his rustang :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2008, 03:46 AM~10323282
> *LOOKIN FOR A 79 FLEETWOOD LIKE THIS IF YOU KNOW SOMEONE SELLIN ONE 2DROR 4 DR HOLLA AT ME
> 
> 
> ...


dont know about a 79, but do know someone selling a 84 coupe with alot of 90'd out parts on it dont need alot of work to finish it! for a good price and it has alot of reinforcement.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Apr 3 2008, 09:28 PM~10330001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 3 2008, 08:14 AM~10323698
> *i had a old camera under street show seat and i got the pic developed.thats what came out :biggrin:
> *


cool. big brown and tony from houston society rolled by my street and hit tha switch, so we payed them a HOUSE CALL! :biggrin: THA PURLE STUFF was on the bumperrrrrrrr...  LOCOS :biggrin:  its going down sunday for sure, and purle stuff might be getting a name change, its mexican NOW! :0 if it aint ready they dont need to pull up.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que rollo ROBERT? wat u up too homie..see u putting it down homie


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

LATIN KUSTOMS CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON SOUTHMORE AND WAFFER EVERYBODY IS WELCOME FROM 8AM TO 4PM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 3 2008, 09:50 PM~10330291
> *Hi everyone hope everyone is doing fine.
> *


i been aight.. duno about RAGALAC though, he had rough couple of days.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 3 2008, 09:51 PM~10330304
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON SOUTHMORE AND WAFFER EVERYBODY IS WELCOME FROM 8AM TO 4PM
> *


i'll be there


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 3 2008, 09:51 PM~10330301
> *que rollo ROBERT? wat u up too homie..see u putting it down homie
> *


WELL YOU KNOW THATS HOW WE ROLL ,IS THAT BLACK CUTTY READY FOR ME TO PICK UP


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 3 2008, 10:53 PM~10330321
> *WELL YOU KNOW THATS HOW WE ROLL ,IS THAT BLACK CUTTY READY FOR ME TO PICK UP
> *


no not yet homie still havent cripped it enough. :biggrin: shit i havent even put it on the stick to see how its doing////


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 3 2008, 08:51 PM~10330304
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON SOUTHMORE AND WAFFER EVERYBODY IS WELCOME FROM 8AM TO 4PM
> *


if i go in the lac, are u gonna clean the white walls for me...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2008, 10:03 PM~10330438
> *if i go in the lac, are u gonna clean the white walls for me...
> *


YOU KNOW YOUR COACH WILL TAKE CARE YOU


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 3 2008, 09:20 PM~10330590
> *YOU KNOW YOUR COACH WILL TAKE CARE YOU
> *


yea im going,


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2008, 10:24 PM~10330617
> *yea im going,
> *


IS HE COMING WITH YOU


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 3 2008, 09:26 PM~10330640
> *IS HE COMING WITH YOU
> *


yea, both of em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2008, 07:11 PM~10329216
> *wooptie fk'n doo
> *



alright old man that adds 18yr olds on myspace...mas puto :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 4 2008, 01:18 AM~10331951
> *alright old man that adds 18yr olds on myspace...mas puto  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 3 2008, 08:49 PM~10330273
> *cool. big brown and tony from houston society rolled by my street and hit tha switch, so we payed them a HOUSE CALL! :biggrin: THA PURLE STUFF was on the bumperrrrrrrr...  LOCOS :biggrin:   its going down sunday for sure, and purle stuff might be getting a name change, its mexican NOW! :0 if it aint ready they dont need to pull up.
> *


 :uh: :uh: damm it looks like i might have to move to that hood. i smell action. any pics or video.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller+Apr 4 2008, 01:18 AM~10331951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up medusa


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 08:25 AM~10332799
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2008, 08:41 AM~10332865
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 4 2008, 08:52 AM~10332931
> *ok
> *


si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

5 o'clock needs to hurry up and come on.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

leavin' early.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

y luego?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 3 2008, 11:26 PM~10330640
> *IS HE COMING WITH YOU
> *


lol :angry: bish


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 4 2008, 09:37 AM~10333830
> *lol :angry: bish
> *


sup slim i found some seats but no back seat upper part


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 11:26 AM~10334186
> *sup slim i found some seats but no back seat upper part
> *


i know place that'll have some


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2008, 09:07 AM~10333035
> *5 o'clock needs to hurry up and come on.
> *


slacker


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2008, 04:29 AM~10323487
> *u pickin me up?
> *


fo sho!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 4 2008, 11:54 AM~10334403
> *fo sho!
> *


he gonna expect a happy meal


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 11:50 AM~10334377
> *slacker
> *


and...whats your point?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2008, 11:58 AM~10334436
> *and...whats your point?
> *


just sayin 


oh, i broke it down to boss, i wasn't feeling weekends no more, and either i get weekends off or i quit. so as of next week.. i'm off weekends.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:05 PM~10334490
> *just sayin
> oh, i broke it down to boss, i wasn't feeling weekends no more, and either i get weekends off or i quit.    so as of next week..  i'm off weekends.
> *


kewl


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2008, 12:20 PM~10334598
> *kewl
> *


then they wanted to talk about me going to new york for "management training program".. i was like "naw.. i dont wanna be DA MAN"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:25 PM~10334638
> *then they wanted to talk about me going to new york for "management training program"..  i was like "naw..  i dont wanna be DA MAN"
> *


you got your warrants taken care of yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2008, 12:26 PM~10334647
> *you got your warrants taken care of yet?
> *


no snitchin' !!!!!






and no, i got month to take care of em.. she aint allowed visitors first month. i sent her $30 for commisary.. sent it back, saying "naw, folks got that covered.. save your $ for your rides" :tears:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 3 2008, 09:51 PM~10330304
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS ON SOUTHMORE AND WAFFER EVERYBODY IS WELCOME FROM 8AM TO 4PM
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 4 2008, 11:32 AM~10334687
> *
> *


work on saturdays :angry: sorry bro otherwise i would be there good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:28 PM~10334659
> *no snitchin' !!!!!
> and no, i got month to take care of em..  she aint allowed visitors first month.   i sent her $30 for commisary..  sent it back, saying "naw, folks got that covered.. save your $ for your rides"  :tears:
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 4 2008, 07:36 AM~10332846
> *whats up medusa
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 11:05 AM~10334490
> *just sayin
> oh, i broke it down to boss, i wasn't feeling weekends no more, and either i get weekends off or i quit.    so as of next week..  i'm off weekends.
> *


Cool that means you can go to my Roller games now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 11:28 AM~10334659
> *no snitchin' !!!!!
> and no, i got month to take care of em..  she aint allowed visitors first month.  i sent her $30 for commisary..  sent it back, saying "naw, folks got that covered.. save your $ for your rides"  :tears:
> *



:uh: LOL I know your makin shit up on that one...lol...my girl money hungry she ain't turning down that $$$$$$$$ she's tell you BITCH BETTER HAVE MY MONEY!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 4 2008, 11:58 AM~10334905
> *:uh: LOL I know your makin shit up on that one...lol...my girl money hungry she ain't turning down that $$$$$$$$ she's tell you BITCH BETTER HAVE MY MONEY!!!
> *


typical :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Apr 4 2008, 12:55 PM~10334881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trippin.. sent it back. oh, she shipped out wed.. at tdc now.  just got her last letter from where she was.. asked me to take her to olive garden when she gets out. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL

danny no reason to lie fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 4 2008, 12:58 PM~10334905
> *:uh: LOL I know your makin shit up on that one...lol...my girl money hungry she ain't turning down that $$$$$$$$ she's tell you BITCH BETTER HAVE MY MONEY!!!
> *


naw, she real polite and sweet sounding now.. guess jail can do that to you. lol


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2008, 12:04 PM~10334954
> *LOL
> 
> danny no reason to lie fool.
> *


:thumbsup: Ok!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:07 PM~10334984
> *naw, she real polite and sweet sounding now..  guess jail can do that to you.  lol
> *


When I see it I will beleive it cause that girl is CRAZYYYY!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 4 2008, 01:13 PM~10335041
> *When I see it I will beleive it cause that girl is CRAZYYYY!!!
> *


 oh, i know how crazy she gets.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

mayne...........no work friday.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 4 2008, 01:12 PM~10335029
> *:thumbsup: Ok!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Whats up Goofy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thinkin wings.. hmmm


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:22 PM~10335106
> *thinkin wings.. hmmm
> *



Gonna have a TEAMDIVALICIOUS713 party at Wings N More when my ESPN interview airs! That should be late May early June!!!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 10:56 AM~10334419
> *he gonna expect a happy meal
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 4 2008, 01:24 PM~10335118
> *Gonna have a TEAMDIVALICIOUS713 party at Wings N More when my ESPN interview airs! That should be late May early June!!!
> *


i dont go there no more, but i'l make exception. bayou city wings is my spot now.  oh, and i'm talkin about 2nite. wings and ptichers of beer sound good.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 12:18 PM~10335072
> *mayne...........no work friday.......
> *


slow like a mothda all week fuck that all month :angry:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TEAMDIVALICIOUS713










This is not even half of everyone who came out to support me! I was so happy!! They didn't tell me they all had shirts made to wear! I felt so special lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 4 2008, 12:22 PM~10335103
> *Whats up Goofy
> *


wuz up chica.. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alright houston. up for sale is my grandpa's lincoln. his is 90 yrs old and dont drive no more so its for sale. only thing wrong with it is the cruise control doesnt work. this car drove from victoria tx doin 80 all the way without skipping a beat is very reliable and blows cold a/c. its 1993 and has 15x,xxx old man pampered miles on it. it has minor body damage ( the rear door molding) and the bumper and corner of the trunk are faded, over all its a good car and the interior is real clean non smoker. always dealer maintained. if it had the 97 front end on it i would buy it myself i just dont like this style front end, but that can be changed. hes asking $3000 OBO when i say OBO i mean it needs to go, its taking up space at my pops house. the old man is in nursing home and doesnt need a car :uh: 


you can make this a nice street ride for under 6000 total, lets make a deal

832 228 0230.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2008, 12:38 PM~10335193
> *slow like a mothda all week fuck that all month :angry:
> *


X2 THATS Y I JUST TOOK DAY OFF I WAS OFF YESTERDAY BUT I GOTA WAIT A WEEK FOR A CAM FOR AN ISUZU SO FUCK IT JUST KICKIN BACK


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 12:42 PM~10335235
> *alright houston. up for sale is my grandpa's lincoln.  his is 90 yrs old and dont drive no more so its for sale. only thing wrong with it is the cruise control doesnt work. this car drove from victoria tx doin 80 all the way without skipping a beat is very reliable and blows cold a/c.  its 1993 and has 15x,xxx old man pampered miles on it.  it has minor body damage ( the rear door molding) and the bumper and corner of the trunk are faded, over all its a good car and the interior is real clean non smoker.  always dealer maintained. if it had the 97 front end on it i would buy it myself i just dont like this style front end, but that can be changed. hes asking $3000 OBO when i say OBO i mean it needs to go, its taking up space at my pops house. the old man is in nursing home and doesnt need a car  :uh:
> you can make this a nice street ride for under 6000 total, lets make a deal
> 
> ...


STREET SHOW THERE U GO HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Apr 4 2008, 01:38 PM~10335204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats that car under the cover in ur pops driveway? project you aint said nothing about? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

bout two more hours....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 12:45 PM~10335256
> *STREET SHOW THERE U GO HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


its ready, quick paint, 13s and setup and ready to roll, blowin a/c


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:46 PM~10335263
> *is that latin in da back?  aint know he part of TEAMDIVALICIOUS713
> whats that car under the cover in ur pops driveway?  project you aint said nothing about?  :0
> *


its another towncar, he has 3, he doesnt like them :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that fool put a cone in front of the garage door so when he comes home leanin' he doesnt run into the garage door.

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2008, 12:50 PM~10335291
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: he put the G in OG


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:50 PM~10335303
> *:biggrin:  he put the G in OG
> *


hurt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 4 2008, 01:48 PM~10335282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hurt indeed.. still waiting for that man to sell me his chopper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:53 PM~10335335
> *
> hurt indeed..    still waiting for that man to sell me his chopper
> *


hurt on the scene sippin the lean i remember one time we playin poker in the garage and he came in stumbling askin where the hoes :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 01:53 PM~10335335
> *hurt indeed..    still waiting for that man to sell me his chopper
> *


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:56 PM~10335367
> *hurt on the scene sippin the lean i remember one time we playin poker in the garage and he came in stumbling askin where the hoes  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he put the bike on craigslist and it sold within 30 mins....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:56 PM~10335367
> *hurt on the scene sippin the lean i remember one time we playin poker in the garage and he came in stumbling askin where the hoes  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:58 PM~10335385
> *he put the bike on craigslist and it sold within 30 mins....
> *


dammit. i had dibs


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:58 PM~10335390
> *dammit. i had dibs
> *


HAD DIBS BUT NO CHIPS :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:58 PM~10335390
> *dammit. i had dibs
> *


i think he took the first 800 that came to the house for that ragedy mafucka


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 02:01 PM~10335414
> *i think he took the first 800 that came to the house for that ragedy mafucka
> *


nevermind, that woulda been too steep


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 12:45 PM~10335256
> *STREET SHOW THERE U GO HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


yep thats some to really think bout


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 12:46 PM~10335263
> *is that latin in da back?   aint know he part of TEAMDIVALICIOUS713
> *


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2008, 01:03 PM~10335436
> *yep thats some to really think bout
> *


I KNOW U GOT THE MONEY MR.MASTERTECH...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2008, 01:03 PM~10335436
> *yep thats some to really think bout
> *


its a 1 owner car he bought it from the dealer if i remember correctly...id buy it from him i just dont like the front end....but thats me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 12:43 PM~10335241
> *X2 THATS Y I JUST TOOK DAY OFF I WAS OFF YESTERDAY BUT I GOTA WAIT A WEEK FOR A CAM FOR AN ISUZU SO FUCK IT JUST KICKIN BACK
> *


a cam for what, to pick up at the auto parts cuz i know you aint the one installing it...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10335465
> *a cam for what, to pick up at the auto parts cuz i know you aint the one installing it...
> *


BISH PLEASE..................... :uh: I BEES DOING MA THANG!!!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:05 PM~10335456
> *I KNOW U GOT THE MONEY MR.MASTERTECH...........
> *


shit i wish no matter how good you are all the shopasm around here are slow. :angry: fucking Bush and his war


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10335463
> *its a 1 owner car he bought it from the dealer if i remember correctly...id buy it from him i just dont like the front end....but thats me
> *


you can always slap. that 95 front end on it all you need is the bumper cover header panel and lights .91with 95 front end


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2008, 01:09 PM~10335491
> *shit i wish no matter how good you are all the shopasm around here are slow. :angry: fucking Bush and his war
> *


GOTA GET OUTOF THE HOOD HOMIE...........GO TO MEMORIAL AREA DATS WERE DA BIDNIZZ AT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:08 PM~10335483
> *BISH PLEASE..................... :uh: I BEES DOING MA THANG!!!!!!
> *


i got extra shop broom and some floor sweep here at the house if u need some for work let me know i know at pepboys when its slow they have the delivery boys swepp the floor


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 02:13 PM~10335550
> *i got extra shop broom and some floor sweep here at the house if u need some for work let me know i know at pepboys when its slow they have the delivery boys swepp  the floor
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10335463
> *its a 1 owner car he bought it from the dealer if i remember correctly...id buy it from him i just dont like the front end....but thats me
> *


that car is too clean to fuck it up i want a hopper and must likly will end up in the scrap. i would hate to do that to a clean car :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2008, 01:15 PM~10335566
> *that car is too clean to fuck it up i want a hopper and must likly will end up in the scrap. i would hate to do that to a clean car :biggrin:
> *


just make it a clean hopper. the price is nego, 3000 was just a starting point


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know if ben taub got metal detectors?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:13 PM~10335540
> *GOTA GET OUTOF THE HOOD HOMIE...........GO TO MEMORIAL AREA DATS WERE DA BIDNIZZ AT
> *


they dont want mexicans there. besides i like it here im partners i get 40% commision. and i work on my shit anytime i want :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:13 PM~10335550
> *i got extra shop broom and some floor sweep here at the house if u need some for work let me know i know at pepboys when its slow they have the delivery boys swepp  the floor
> *


KEEP THEM BROOMS AND FLOOR SWEEP FOR WHEN YO ASS GOTA MOP UP DAT HOSPITAL FLO MR.JANITOR


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:18 PM~10335601
> *KEEP THEM BROOMS AND FLOOR SWEEP FOR WHEN YO ASS GOTA MOP UP DAT HOSPITAL FLO MR.JANITOR
> *


got me fucked


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 02:17 PM~10335589
> *anybody know if ben taub got metal detectors?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 4 2008, 01:15 PM~10335566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DONT MATTER IF U BLACK WHITE OR MESSCAN LONG AS U CAN FIX THEY SHIT RIGHT THEYLL WANT U................U GETTIN THAT 40% MEANS U GOT THE MULA TO SNATCH UP THAT LINC THEN :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:19 PM~10335619
> *got me fucked
> *


U GOT THEM BROOMS FOR A REASON RIGHT???????????? NO TE ME ENOJES MIJA..............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2008, 02:21 PM~10335635
> *:uh:
> *


one of my honeys just got stabbed by her baby daddy. was gonna go visit.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:15 PM~10335573
> *just make it a clean hopper. the price is nego, 3000 was just a starting point
> *


i wish i had the money homie. the thing is i had the car wheels and cylinders for the hopper . but some one stold it.i havent found it. i had some extra cash for the set up . but i also i got a s10 that im working on. put an engine from the junk yard and the block was crack. :angry: so im not going to lyie i got to finish that truck and all i have is bout $ 800 left and i dont want to insult you . just being real. if you still have in a couple of weeks than maybe. let me get sum more cash


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:22 PM~10335646
> *U GOT THEM BROOMS FOR A REASON RIGHT???????????? NO TE ME ENOJES MIJA..............
> *


bitch u want me to post the pics i got of you at the picnic in byt so these fools can have a field day with u :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 02:23 PM~10335655
> *one of my honeys just got stabbed by her baby daddy.  was gonna go visit.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 12:42 PM~10335235
> *alright houston. up for sale is my grandpa's lincoln.  his is 90 yrs old and dont drive no more so its for sale. only thing wrong with it is the cruise control doesnt work. this car drove from victoria tx doin 80 all the way without skipping a beat is very reliable and blows cold a/c.  its 1993 and has 15x,xxx old man pampered miles on it.  it has minor body damage ( the rear door molding) and the bumper and corner of the trunk are faded, over all its a good car and the interior is real clean non smoker.  always dealer maintained. if it had the 97 front end on it i would buy it myself i just dont like this style front end, but that can be changed. hes asking $3000 OBO when i say OBO i mean it needs to go, its taking up space at my pops house. the old man is in nursing home and doesnt need a car  :uh:
> you can make this a nice street ride for under 6000 total, lets make a deal
> 
> ...





HOW BOUT $500 AND 2 TACOS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 03:48 PM~10335282
> *that fool put a cone in front of the garage door so when he comes home leanin' he doesnt run into the garage door.
> 
> :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 4 2008, 02:24 PM~10335670
> *:nosad:
> *


no what?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:23 PM~10335665
> *bitch u want me to post the pics i got of you at the picnic in byt so these fools can have a field day with u  :biggrin:
> *


AWWWWWWWW MAYNE U SNEAKIN PICS OF ME NOW SWEETY????????KNEW U HAD A LIL SUGAR IN UR TANK..............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, imma go visit my hoe in hospital, and make an appearance.. deuce.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 02:27 PM~10335702
> *no what?
> *


thats messed up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:28 PM~10335711
> *AWWWWWWWW MAYNE U SNEAKIN PICS OF ME NOW SWEETY????????KNEW U HAD A LIL SUGAR IN UR TANK..............
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 01:30 PM~10335730
> *well, imma go visit my hoe in hospital, and make an appearance..  deuce.
> *


 :uh: LONELYNESS IS A SAD THING :tears: :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:31 PM~10335733
> *
> *


PINCHE JOTOLIN................U TAKIN DA LAC OUT SUNAY O QUE??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DONT MATTER IF U BLACK WHITE OR MESSCAN LONG AS U CAN FIX THEY SHIT RIGHT THEYLL WANT U................U GETTIN THAT 40% MEANS U GOT THE MULA TO SNATCH UP THAT LINC THEN :biggrin:
[/quote]
not even i just started working here in january. i used to work at this shop before but just as a mechanic. then left for seven months. than the owner called me ask me if i want to take over 60 40 bu he didnt want to do anything with the shop. so i took the offer but since i left bussness has gone down and i havent really seen a good week. sometimes is better to work salary. because if you dont do shit at least you getting pay. unlike me. if i aint doing shit i want to be working on my piece of shit so that means im spending money. but street show is running like a cham. ready to go anywhere


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> DONT MATTER IF U BLACK WHITE OR MESSCAN LONG AS U CAN FIX THEY SHIT RIGHT THEYLL WANT U................U GETTIN THAT 40% MEANS U GOT THE MULA TO SNATCH UP THAT LINC THEN :biggrin:


not even i just started working here in january. i used to work at this shop before but just as a mechanic. then left for seven months. than the owner called me ask me if i want to take over 60 40 bu he didnt want to do anything with the shop. so i took the offer but since i left bussness has gone down and i havent really seen a good week. sometimes is better to work salary. because if you dont do shit at least you getting pay. unlike me. if i aint doing shit i want to be working on my piece of shit so that means im spending money. but street show is running like a cham. ready to go anywhere
[/quote]
FUCK DAT U NEED 50 50 ATLEAST........IF U RUNNIN THAT HOW AND HE AINT EVEN THERE............IMO...YEA SALARY GOOD BUT SOMETIMES WHEN IT GETS BUSY THAT SALARY DONT CUT IT..........I LIKE THE FLAGGIN SHIT THO CUZ WE STAY STEADY JUST THIS LAST WEEK BEEN DEAD DATS ALL.................IM JUST HOPING ON HAVING MY LICENSED FIXED BY THE END OF THE YEAR AND MOVE MY ASS TO A DEALERSHIP......IF MY HOMIE DONT GET ME AN OFFSHORE JOB BY THEN 

PLUS THIS SHOP IM AT COULD BEMORE BUSY JUST THAT OUR BOSS IS LAZY ASS FUCK!!!!!!!!!HE DONT GET THERE TILL 1 LEAVES AT 3 FOR A 2 HOUR LUNCH THEN GETS BACK INTIME JUST TO CLOSE UP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 01:38 PM~10335781
> *PINCHE JOTOLIN................U TAKIN DA LAC OUT SUNAY O QUE??
> *


yessur


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 01:50 PM~10335882
> *yessur
> *


  WE GON QUE IT UP SO BRING SOME NAPKINS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

FUCK DAT U NEED 50 50 ATLEAST........IF U RUNNIN THAT HOW AND HE AINT EVEN THERE............IMO...YEA SALARY GOOD BUT SOMETIMES WHEN IT GETS BUSY THAT SALARY DONT CUT IT..........I LIKE THE FLAGGIN SHIT THO CUZ WE STAY STEADY JUST THIS LAST WEEK BEEN DEAD DATS ALL.................IM JUST HOPING ON HAVING MY LICENSED FIXED BY THE END OF THE YEAR AND MOVE MY ASS TO A DEALERSHIP......IF MY HOMIE DONT GET ME AN OFFSHORE JOB BY THEN 

PLUS THIS SHOP IM AT COULD BEMORE BUSY JUST THAT OUR BOSS IS LAZY ASS FUCK!!!!!!!!!HE DONT GET THERE TILL 1 LEAVES AT 3 FOR A 2 HOUR LUNCH THEN GETS BACK INTIME JUST TO CLOSE UP
[/quote]
word of advice sometimes you better off at an independent shop. dealers are nothing but politics. unles you cool with the dispacher. other wise you get shity jobs and warranties. i used to work at Goodson Dodge katy.always had to be kissing the dispacher's ass to get the good jobs :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 12:42 PM~10335235
> *alright houston. up for sale is my grandpa's lincoln.  his is 90 yrs old and dont drive no more so its for sale. only thing wrong with it is the cruise control doesnt work. this car drove from victoria tx doin 80 all the way without skipping a beat is very reliable and blows cold a/c.  its 1993 and has 15x,xxx old man pampered miles on it.  it has minor body damage ( the rear door molding) and the bumper and corner of the trunk are faded, over all its a good car and the interior is real clean non smoker.  always dealer maintained. if it had the 97 front end on it i would buy it myself i just dont like this style front end, but that can be changed. hes asking $3000 OBO when i say OBO i mean it needs to go, its taking up space at my pops house. the old man is in nursing home and doesnt need a car  :uh:
> you can make this a nice street ride for under 6000 total, lets make a deal
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> FUCK DAT U NEED 50 50 ATLEAST........IF U RUNNIN THAT HOW AND HE AINT EVEN THERE............IMO...YEA SALARY GOOD BUT SOMETIMES WHEN IT GETS BUSY THAT SALARY DONT CUT IT..........I LIKE THE FLAGGIN SHIT THO CUZ WE STAY STEADY JUST THIS LAST WEEK BEEN DEAD DATS ALL.................IM JUST HOPING ON HAVING MY LICENSED FIXED BY THE END OF THE YEAR AND MOVE MY ASS TO A DEALERSHIP......IF MY HOMIE DONT GET ME AN OFFSHORE JOB BY THEN
> 
> PLUS THIS SHOP IM AT COULD BEMORE BUSY JUST THAT OUR BOSS IS LAZY ASS FUCK!!!!!!!!!HE DONT GET THERE TILL 1 LEAVES AT 3 FOR A 2 HOUR LUNCH THEN GETS BACK INTIME JUST TO CLOSE UP


word of advice sometimes you better off at an independent shop. dealers are nothing but politics. unles you cool with the dispacher. other wise you get shity jobs and warranties. i used to work at Goodson Dodge katy.always had to be kissing the dispacher's ass to get the good jobs :angry:
[/quote]
YEA I HEARD OF DAT AND I LIKE INDEPENDENTS BUT I RATHER BUST MY ASS FOR 100 120 FLAG HOURS EVERY 2 WEEKS THEN MILK IT FOR 50 60 FLAG HOURS A WEEK...............


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

*******EVERYONE IS WELCOME*********


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:32 PM~10335745
> *:uh: LONELYNESS IS A SAD THING :tears:  :ugh:
> *


she going to be ok. still in surgery though. gonna go to later when she gets out. thanks for your concern. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 02:05 PM~10336006
> *she going to be ok.  still in surgery though.    gonna go to later when she gets out.  thanks for your concern.  :uh:
> *


only tha lonely.... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

YEA I HEARD OF DAT AND I LIKE INDEPENDENTS BUT I RATHER BUST MY ASS FOR 100 120 FLAG HOURS EVERY 2 WEEKS THEN MILK IT FOR 50 60 FLAG HOURS A WEEK...............
[/quote]
im thinking of doing night road assistance . i have a bad ass kit to unlock cars . sum jacks and jumper cables. get sum gas cans and hit the road :biggrin: just hustle sum money so i can buy lone star's lincoln


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> YEA I HEARD OF DAT AND I LIKE INDEPENDENTS BUT I RATHER BUST MY ASS FOR 100 120 FLAG HOURS EVERY 2 WEEKS THEN MILK IT FOR 50 60 FLAG HOURS A WEEK...............


im thinking of doing night road assistance . i have a bad ass kit to unlock cars . sum jacks and jumper cables. get sum gas cans and hit the road :biggrin: just hustle sum money so i can buy lone star's lincoln 
[/quote]
YEA DATS GOOD BIZ I WORKED FOR AAA LAST YEAR AND LIKED(TILL THEY FOUND OUT I HAD A SUSPENDED LICENSE :biggrin: )BUT IT WAS EASY...............I KEPT THE LOCK OUT KIT THEY GAVE ME.........COMES IN HANDY TO THIS DAY  .........BUT U GOTA THINK THAT THE MAJORITY OF PEOPLE ALREADY HAVE AAA SO THEY GOT AN UPPER HAND


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

YEA DATS GOOD BIZ I WORKED FOR AAA LAST YEAR AND LIKED(TILL THEY FOUND OUT I HAD A SUSPENDED LICENSE :biggrin: )BUT IT WAS EASY...............I KEPT THE LOCK OUT KIT THEY GAVE ME.........COMES IN HANDY TO THIS DAY  .........BUT U GOTA THINK THAT THE MAJORITY OF PEOPLE ALREADY HAVE AAA SO THEY GOT AN UPPER HAND
[/quote]
youright but fuck it im a try it. i need extra income.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 4 2008, 08:02 AM~10333011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE DATS DA BIDNIZZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> YEA DATS GOOD BIZ I WORKED FOR AAA LAST YEAR AND LIKED(TILL THEY FOUND OUT I HAD A SUSPENDED LICENSE :biggrin: )BUT IT WAS EASY...............I KEPT THE LOCK OUT KIT THEY GAVE ME.........COMES IN HANDY TO THIS DAY  .........BUT U GOTA THINK THAT THE MAJORITY OF PEOPLE ALREADY HAVE AAA SO THEY GOT AN UPPER HAND


youright but fuck it im a try it. i need extra income. 
[/quote]
HOW BOUTA 24HOUR REPAIR SHOP :0 :0 ALWAYS THOUGHT ABOUT THAT BEING A GOOD IDEA.....................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

shit im fucken sick of work as it is Monday tu saturday 7.30 to 6.00. fuck that i rather be broke :biggrin: and have one ragetery ass linko :biggrin: no i think buss is going to pick up and then i wolud be banking . i had a couple of good weeks that made me have confidence in this place :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:15 PM~10336091
> *MAYNE DATS DA BIDNIZZ!!!!!!!!!
> *


isnt that from boulevard ACES.? Them Fools are doing it big. ?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2008, 02:20 PM~10336132
> *shit im fucken sick of work as it is Monday tu saturday 7.30 to 6.00. fuck that i rather be broke :biggrin: and have one ragetery ass linko :biggrin: no i think buss is going to pick up and then i wolud be banking . i had a couple of good weeks that made me have confidence in this place  :cheesy:
> *


YEA ITS ALWAYS LIKE THIS ROUND THIS TIME OF YEAR.................SPRING N SUMMER IS WHEN IT PICKS UP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2008, 02:22 PM~10336142
> *isnt that from boulevard ACES.? Them Fools are doing it big. ?
> *


YEAP THEM BOYS DOING THEY DAM THING OUT THERE IN FLORIDA!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:23 PM~10336148
> *YEA ITS ALWAYS LIKE THIS ROUND THIS TIME OF YEAR.................SPRING N SUMMER IS WHEN IT PICKS UP
> *


i hope so than you wont see my ass on layitlow :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:15 PM~10336091
> *MAYNE DATS DA BIDNIZZ!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn thats nice


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 4 2008, 02:27 PM~10336168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAT BITCH HURT MA FEELINGS :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr6two+Sep 4 2007, 11:33 AM~8712236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


streetshow?????????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:47 PM~10336287
> *PULL UP SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!
> streetshow?????????
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2008, 02:50 PM~10336315
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

somenthing like this is the goal. gots to keep at LOCOS STANDARS im not going to be happy until it does somenthing like this


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up rob..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2008, 03:29 PM~10336624
> *wut up rob..
> *



WHAT IT DEW... uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

yall going sunday?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2008, 03:39 PM~10336685
> *yall going sunday?
> *



IF I DONT WORK..YEA..I DONT KNO BOUT EVERYBODY ELSE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 02:46 PM~10335263
> *is that latin in da back?  aint know he part of TEAMDIVALICIOUS713
> 
> *


no mijo, i don't think my face is that round anymore :ugh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:uh: 
monster fittens for an adex double pump that hoe!!
50.00$ obo no slow down i repeat no slow down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2008, 03:23 PM~10335665
> *bitch u want me to post the pics i got of you at the picnic in byt so these fools can have a field day with u  :biggrin:
> *


post them please :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2008, 03:22 PM~10336142
> *isnt that from boulevard ACES.? Them Fools are doing it big. ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 4 2008, 08:03 AM~10332670
> *BLVD ACES MIAMI
> 
> 
> ...


makes me want to get another town car :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Eveerybody Jump Around


JUMP


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WE WILL BE THERE:














> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2008, 02:03 PM~10335991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Dave for the seats...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10338475
> *Thanks Dave for the seats...
> 
> 
> ...


look good..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 09:17 PM~10338614
> *look good..
> *


X2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2008, 10:06 PM~10338475
> *Thanks Dave for the seats...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
WAS IT A TIGHT FIGHT OR PUT IN WITH NO PROBLEMS?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2008, 08:06 PM~10338475
> *Thanks Dave for the seats...
> 
> 
> ...


  you welcome


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 08:17 PM~10338614
> *look good..
> *



x2 give'em back!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 4 2008, 10:02 PM~10338979
> *x2 give'em back!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wont look as good in your minitruck :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

got my door pillars gold plated and engraved..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2008, 10:18 PM~10339494
> *got my door pillars gold plated and engraved..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 4 2008, 08:06 PM~10338475
> *Thanks Dave for the seats...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks lone star for delivering them :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

is it going to be raining tomorrow?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2008, 07:14 AM~10340944
> *is it going to be raining tomorrow?
> *


last nite the weather man said its going to be an "absolutely gorgeous" weekend...so far it doesnt look it...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2008, 07:17 AM~10340957
> *last nite the weather man said its going to be an "absolutely gorgeous" weekend...so far it doesnt look it...
> *


is raining in Sw now :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2008, 07:21 AM~10340967
> *is raining in Sw now :angry:
> *


i know, i live in mo city


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 10:10 PM~10339032
> *wont look as good in your minitruck  :uh:
> *



hahahahahhahahaahhhhahhaahaaaahahhhhaaa :roflmao: 




> *lone star Posted Today, 08:13 AM
> QUOTE(texasgold @ Apr 4 2008, 08:06 PM)
> Thanks Dave for the seats...
> 
> ...



thanks lone star for the tip on the car :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 5 2008, 08:13 AM~10340937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


things aint been same since ed brandon retired.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2008, 07:21 AM~10340967
> *is raining in Sw now :angry:
> *


nice and CHINY on the NS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 5 2008, 11:08 AM~10341931
> *nice and CHINY on the NS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: nice weather for you to go walk a doggie 


:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2008, 08:21 AM~10340967
> *is raining in Sw now :angry:
> *


not where im at bright and sunny :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2008, 08:21 AM~10340967
> *is raining in Sw now :angry:
> *


not where im at bright and sunny :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 5 2008, 07:51 AM~10341111
> *hahahahahhahahaahhhhahhaahaaaahahhhhaaa :roflmao:
> thanks lone star for the tip on the car  :biggrin:
> *


u have fun playing with the boat in the mud


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 5 2008, 10:21 AM~10341999
> *:uh:  nice weather for you to go walk a doggie
> :roflmao:
> *


nice weather for ur obese ass to get out there and lose some then calories chunksalot......................

que te sube el cholesterol danielito, te sube el cholesterol...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

trippin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2008, 02:29 PM~10342392
> *u have fun playing with the boat in the mud
> *



ha :uh: 

$5 deal, plus a few 'freebies' :biggrin: 

the wheels on it are worth about $300 to a buick guy doin a factory resto :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 4 2008, 05:53 PM~10337579
> *makes me want to get another town car  :biggrin:
> *


u boy a r doing it big


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2008, 08:13 AM~10340937
> *thanks lone star for delivering them  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: 

why dont you come help me put this dash in :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 5 2008, 03:37 PM~10342711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll come help you. can't promise it wont rattle when done.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 5 2008, 04:45 PM~10342945
> *but hardly anybody gives fk about a fk'n buick.  :uh:
> i'll come help you.  can't promise it wont rattle when done.
> *



people with class do, but you dont so dont worry bout it jumbo jack :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 5 2008, 05:23 PM~10343118
> *people with class do, but you dont so dont worry bout it jumbo jack  :uh:
> *


nothing classier then a bowtie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 5 2008, 05:27 PM~10343130
> *nothing classier then a bowtie
> *



nah, a trip to the riviera is class


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 5 2008, 05:37 PM~10343190
> *nah, a trip to the riviera is class
> *


ok i got nothing.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 5 2008, 05:40 PM~10343212
> *ok  i got nothing.
> *


glad you realized that.



do you sit on this bitch all day?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 5 2008, 05:43 PM~10343227
> *glad you realized that.
> do you sit on this bitch all day?
> *


naw, just left puter on. went to get head shaved by barber.. went to pharmacy to pick up my anti-choke-a-bitch pills.. and went to hospital. why u ask?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10343254
> *huh?
> *


si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 5 2008, 02:37 PM~10342711
> *ha  :uh:
> 
> $5 deal, plus a few 'freebies'  :biggrin:
> ...


thanks for the heads up. ima go get them monday..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2008, 06:09 PM~10343396
> *thanks for the heads up. ima go get them monday..
> *




did i say on it? i meant _were_ on it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 5 2008, 03:56 PM~10342782
> *u  boy a r doing it big
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what time is the picnic going down tomor, the lac is ready to roll. just got done clownin a slab out here in mo city :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2008, 07:00 PM~10343616
> *so what time is the picnic going down tomor, the lac is ready to roll. just got done clownin a slab out here in mo city  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2008, 07:00 PM~10343616
> *so what time is the picnic going down tomor, the lac is ready to roll. just got done clownin a slab out here in mo city  :biggrin:
> *


keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 4 2008, 10:18 PM~10339494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm not selling my cars so please stop sending me pm's :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2008, 11:07 PM~10344759
> *I'm not selling my cars so please stop sending me pm's  :uh:
> *


lol so much fo aprils fools huh? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2008, 08:57 PM~10344702
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/628938529.html

clean but that's flood material


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2008, 11:07 PM~10344759
> *I'm not selling my cars so please stop sending me pm's  :uh:
> *


yeah, they only saw the pictures but didn't read two posts down after that. even have people i don't know call me up


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2008, 11:13 PM~10344786
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/628938529.html
> 
> clean but that's flood material
> *


 :uh: 
set that bish on some 13'z and roll that bish!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 5 2008, 11:21 PM~10344824
> *:uh:
> set that bish on some 13'z and roll that bish!!
> *


If it was a regal, I'd be heading over there right now. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2008, 10:28 PM~10344861
> *If it was a regal, I'd be heading over there right now.  :biggrin:
> *


I thought you was done with regals?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2008, 11:28 PM~10344861
> *If it was a regal, I'd be heading over there right now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
damn calm down g-bodyman...
:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 12:52 AM~10345659
> *:0
> damn calm down g-bodyman...
> :biggrin:
> *


did it work??


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 6 2008, 01:53 AM~10345663
> *did it work??
> *


yes sir ready to roll!! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 12:54 AM~10345668
> *yes sir ready to roll!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 6 2008, 01:56 AM~10345676
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 
so im gunna go to CHRUCH(HOW EVEA U SPELL IT) hno: :ugh: 
go help yall fo a few then go by the park and clown a BLAZER!! :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 01:01 AM~10345693
> *:biggrin:
> so im gunna go to CHRUCH(HOW EVEA U SPELL IT) hno:  :ugh:
> go help yall fo a few then go by the park and clown a BLAZER!! :0
> *


blazr wont b there..... :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 6 2008, 02:06 AM~10345706
> *blazr wont b there..... :uh:
> *


 :0 BOUT 3 PAGES BCK SAID IT WOULD!!
O MY BAD ALWAYS SAYING SHIT HE DONT MEAN!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2008, 11:06 PM~10345114
> *
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 01:07 AM~10345711
> *:0 BOUT 3 PAGES BCK SAID IT WOULD!!
> O MY BAD ALWAYS SAYING SHIT HE DONT MEAN!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 12:07 AM~10345712
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah,* brn2ridelo*, BAYTOWNSLC


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 01:08 AM~10345716
> *
> *


sup cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 12:10 AM~10345724
> *sup cali
> *


chillen homie whats up wit u???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 01:10 AM~10345725
> *chillen homie whats up wit u???
> *


bout get off and let my eyes rest...been workin on computer all day


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 02:10 AM~10345725
> *chillen homie whats up wit u???
> *


 :0 
O SHIT!!
THIS ***** CAN TYPE,
A FULL POST NO EMOTICONS.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 6 2008, 12:12 AM~10345727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist.,..:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 02:15 AM~10345731
> *
> thats racist.,..:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 12:17 AM~10345735
> *:angry:
> :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 01:15 AM~10345731
> *
> thats racist.,..:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 01:13 AM~10345728
> *:0
> O SHIT!!
> THIS ***** CAN TYPE,
> ...


DAT DURR B RACIST YO


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

nevermind, that ***** cali already got it


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 02:21 AM~10345752
> *DAT DURR B RACIST YO
> *


AND UR SPEECH IMPEARMENT ISINT..
BUT NO WORRIES IM HOOKED ON CRONIC 2.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 12:22 AM~10345757
> *nevermind, that ***** cali already got it
> *


thats racist too..... :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

WHAT WOULD OF BEEN RAICEST IF I WOULD OF SAID WHAT IT DO MY *****!?
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 02:25 AM~10345765
> *thats racist too..... :uh:
> *


HAHA!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 12:25 AM~10345767
> *WHAT WOULD OF BEEN RAICEST IF I WOULD OF SAID WHAT IT DO MY *****!?
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


yep!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 01:25 AM~10345765
> *thats racist too..... :uh:
> *


might have found you another old school, ill check it and let ya know if its worth the drive down here to check it out.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AND SHIT I DONT SAY CHIT BOUT BAYTOWNSLC BEING CUBAN!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 12:27 AM~10345773
> *might have found you another old school, ill check it and let ya know if its worth it
> *


 :yes:  thanx hit me on the pm when u find out something...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

"NO REGRETS"

Posts: 1,249
Joined: Jun 2006
From: BAYTOWN,TX *THA 281 *****!!*
Car Club: LOOKEN.........

falls in the racist category to...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 02:31 AM~10345794
> *"NO REGRETS"
> 
> Posts: 1,249
> ...


 :uh: 
:0


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

whats happening in h-town


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 6 2008, 12:34 AM~10345804
> *whats happening in h-town
> *


nothing... hlc picnic today thats about it....


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I just seen this paint job, damn its sweet!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 6 2008, 02:42 AM~10345822
> *I just seen this paint job, damn its sweet!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 6 2008, 01:42 AM~10345822
> *I just seen this paint job, damn its sweet!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *MsDani,* HMART1970

hi


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

"Are you gonna kiss me the way you devour them tacos"

LMFAO!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:
Lone star babe..please post pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 03:06 AM~10346091
> *"Are you gonna kiss me the way you devour them tacos"
> 
> LMFAO!!!
> ...


:uh: it was a quesedilla.. and i told her yes.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 03:07 AM~10346092
> *:uh:    it was a quesedilla.. and i told her yes.
> *


She said taco!
...and sorry... I know you might make a great step father...but u can't be mine! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 03:12 AM~10346103
> *She said taco!
> ...and sorry... I know you might make a great step father...but u can't be mine! :0
> *


ain't what she said


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 03:13 AM~10346105
> *ain't what she said
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
She was drunk!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 03:16 AM~10346111
> *:0  :0  :0
> She was drunk!
> *


way i like em


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 03:17 AM~10346113
> *way i like em
> *


OMG!! Your nuts! You going tomorrow? 
I'll make sure not to bring my other mom :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 03:18 AM~10346115
> *OMG!! Your nuts! You going tomorrow?
> I'll make sure not to bring my other mom :scrutinize:
> *


lol already mentioned i couldnt make it.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 03:19 AM~10346117
> *lol  already mentioned i couldnt make it.
> *


I'll be there 
Well I gotta go to sleep... 
....Still waiting for the pics....
Stay away from both my moms!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 03:22 AM~10346126
> *I'll be there
> Well I gotta go to sleep...
> ....Still waiting for the pics....
> ...


both of em pretty fond of me. esp rita.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 03:23 AM~10346128
> *both of em pretty fond of me.  esp rita.
> *


Hmmm... well we'll see bout that when she's sober...lol....
...she does meet your criteria though...lol...
Sadly though...I don't think you could handle her!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 03:25 AM~10346134
> *Hmmm... well we'll see bout that when she's sober...lol....
> ...she does meet your criteria though...lol...
> Sadly though...I don't think you could handle her!
> *


:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*THE PICNIC WILL BE AT SHELTER #1*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2008, 11:13 PM~10344786
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/628938529.html
> 
> clean but that's flood material
> *


nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 6 2008, 01:40 AM~10345627
> *I thought you was done with regals?
> *


can't never be done.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 6 2008, 07:27 AM~10346323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where's deussen park?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall think im playin when i call him big pimp...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2008, 10:05 AM~10346799
> *yall think im playin when i call him big pimp...
> 
> 
> ...


like they told smokey "wassup with rita?"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u say , gotta buy them the expensive stuff, they like that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

coronas = "the expensive stuff, to impress da females" mayne..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 02:06 AM~10346091
> *"Are you gonna kiss me the way you devour them tacos"
> 
> LMFAO!!!
> ...


hes so warm and handsome lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2008, 10:10 AM~10346834
> *hes so warm and handsome lol
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 10:10 AM~10346831
> *coronas  = "the expensive stuff, to impress da females"  mayne..
> *


You bought me the Corona's and some how you got Rita. She's fun huh? I told you all I wanted to take her to the Empire party, but you all weren't up for it. Good job Lone Star with the pic. This is Bitter Sweet, I forgot to log Dani off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 10:25 AM~10346931
> *You bought me the Corona's and some how you got Rita.  She's fun huh?  I told you all I wanted to take her to the Empire party, but you all weren't up for it.  Good job Lone Star with the pic.
> *


helen? yeah. nice meeting you helen.  and yeah, rita's fun.  

"this is rita, the one we said likes to pole dance" :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 08:59 AM~10346433
> *where's deussen park?
> *


off beltway 8and like 524 or sum shit,lol
i can get there but cant give directions


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 10:52 AM~10347078
> *off beltway 8and like 524 or sum shit,lol
> i can get there but cant give directions
> *


mayne its far lol

http://maps.yahoo.com/map?q1=%20Houston,%2...TX%2077044%20us


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 09:56 AM~10347103
> *mayne its far  lol
> 
> http://maps.yahoo.com/map?q1=%20Houston,%2...TX%2077044%20us
> *


u aint lyin i never even be to that part of the beltway...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

when you wanna impress da ladies with the high dollar drinks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2008, 11:05 AM~10347162
> *u aint lyin i never even be to that part of the beltway...
> *


never knew there was a THAT PART OF BELTWAY lol


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2008, 10:05 AM~10346799
> *yall think im playin when i call him big pimp...
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 10:26 AM~10346943
> *helen?  yeah. nice meeting you helen.      and yeah, rita's fun.
> 
> "this is rita, the one we said likes to pole dance"  :0
> *


Yes, that's pole dancing Rita...my other mom... lol....hello...if she wasl ike that last night without a pole can u imagine her with one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 11:12 AM~10347212
> *Yes, that's pole dancing Rita...my other mom... lol....hello...if she wasl ike that last night without a pole can u imagine her with one!!! :biggrin:
> *


 guess i'll see her next week.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 11:39 AM~10347349
> *"A 4-DOOR IMPALA ISNT A LOWRIDER ITS A PARTS CAR!!!!
> *



motivation


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 6 2008, 11:06 AM~10347497
> *motivation
> *


so u motivated to part it out????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 12:08 PM~10347504
> *so u motivated to part it out????
> *


NO!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 6 2008, 11:20 AM~10347582
> *NO!
> *


so u are not motivated then.... :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2008, 10:05 AM~10346799
> *yall think im playin when i call him big pimp...
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the latest masterpiece from the man at Jack in the Box :biggrin: 

the Carl's Jr.'esque BBQ Sirloin Burger, yes it has onion rings and made my belly happy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 6 2008, 12:20 PM~10347582
> *NO!
> *


got dibs on upper/lower a-arms and back seats


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 12:38 PM~10347661
> *so u are not motivated then.... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star at pickup window at taco cabana drunk and hungry: hey, whats taking so fk'n long... mcdonalds wouldnt have me waiting this long


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 01:24 PM~10348295
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

done with putting in the rear seats :uh: 

started with 











then


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 6 2008, 05:30 PM~10349115
> *done with putting in the rear seats :uh:
> 
> started with
> ...


come put carpet in my 68 now.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

now i just need the dash, and wheel


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 6 2008, 05:33 PM~10349132
> *now i just need the dash, and wheel
> *


chain?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 05:35 PM~10349138
> *chain?
> *


got one  

but may go with nardi


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 6 2008, 05:36 PM~10349144
> *got one
> 
> but may go with nardi
> *


grippin grain.. mayne


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 6 2008, 05:36 PM~10349144
> *got one
> 
> but may go with nardi
> *



nardi...... here's the one for my car


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tire toss champ.. once again


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 6 2008, 05:40 PM~10349164
> *nardi......  here's the one for my car
> 
> 
> ...


you just bought that?

what it run


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 05:41 PM~10349169
> *tire toss champ.. once again
> *


lucky i was too hung over to show up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 6 2008, 05:44 PM~10349193
> *you just bought that?
> 
> what it run
> *



bought it awhile ago. bout $425 i think.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 6 2008, 06:01 PM~10349263
> *bought it awhile ago.  bout $425 i think.
> *


steep


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got woodgrain in works myself. not a balla like ya'll nardi grippin ******'s.. but fk it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 11:52 AM~10347078
> *off beltway 8and like 524 or sum shit,lol
> i can get there but cant give directions
> *


kind of late for me to head out now. Finished building the last section of my fence and tired.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 6 2008, 02:57 PM~10348194
> *the latest masterpiece from the man at Jack in the Box  :biggrin:
> 
> the Carl's Jr.'esque BBQ Sirloin Burger, yes it has onion rings and made my belly happy
> ...


don't send the aftermath pics :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 06:10 PM~10349314
> *got woodgrain in works myself.  not a balla like ya'll nardi grippin ******'s.. but fk it..
> 
> 
> ...


i like that adapter  the nardi ones are wack :angry: 





> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 06:28 PM
> QUOTE(rivistyle @ Apr 6 2008, 02:57 PM)
> the latest masterpiece from the man at Jack in the Box
> 
> ...



muuuaahahahahahhahaaaaa you're gonna get yours joker :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 04:11 PM~10348711
> *lone star at pickup window at taco cabana drunk and hungry:  hey, whats taking so fk'n long...  mcdonalds wouldnt have me waiting this long
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 6 2008, 06:29 PM~10349437
> *i like that adapter     the nardi ones are wack  :angry:
> muuuaahahahahahhahaaaaa  you're gonna get yours joker :0
> *


that one actually works with both grant 5 bolt or momo style 6 bolt wheels. ebay for like $35 i think.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Billet-stee...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 05:18 PM~10349353
> *kind of late for me to head out now.  Finished building the last section of my fence and tired.
> *


U STILL INTERESTED IN BUYIN A FLEETOLAC O QUE PELON??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 6 2008, 07:29 PM~10349437
> *muuuaahahahahahhahaaaaa  you're gonna get yours joker :0
> *


well i guess this is WW235 for us. I'll have some bombs ready to serve!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2008, 07:33 PM~10349468
> *U STILL INTERESTED IN BUYIN A FLEETOLAC O QUE PELON??????
> *


que onda hyna? nah, caddy's aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 06:10 PM~10349314
> *got woodgrain in works myself.  not a balla like ya'll nardi grippin ******'s.. but fk it..
> 
> 
> ...


kinda like it

where you get it from, and price


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 05:34 PM~10349478
> *que onda hyna?  nah, caddy's aren't my cup of tea.
> *


WELL FUCK U AND UR CUP OF TEA!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: 

JUST MAKIN SURE I MEMBER U SAYING U WANTED SOME PICS OF IT BUT GUESS NOT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello Mr. Bedroom eyes :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 6 2008, 06:36 PM~10349498
> *kinda like it
> 
> where you get it from, and price
> *


wheel i scored or some white boy from baytown..think he was gonna put it in a minitruck.. :ugh: it was gold. thought gold was over aluminum, but after i polished off the gold, turns out it was chrome under. and i spend $30 for the adapter off ebay and another $15 for the larger smooth horn button.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 06:37 PM~10349512
> *Hello Mr. Bedroom eyes  :biggrin:
> *


she said purdy teefs and sexy lips too.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2008, 07:36 PM~10349501
> *WELL FUCK U AND UR CUP OF TEA!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> 
> JUST MAKIN SURE I MEMBER U SAYING U WANTED SOME PICS OF IT BUT GUESS NOT
> *


not right now. priorities changed as in a '63.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 05:41 PM~10349546
> *not right now.  priorities changed as in a '63.
> *


 :0 KOO DO WAT U DOES THEN HOMIE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 06:41 PM~10349546
> *not right now.  priorities changed as in a '63.
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 06:39 PM~10349534
> *wheel i scored or some white boy from baytown..think he was gonna put it in a minitruck..  :ugh:    it was gold.  thought gold was over aluminum, but after i polished off the gold, turns out it was chrome under.  and i spend $30 for the adapter off ebay and another $15 for the larger smooth horn button.
> *


link


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 07:47 PM~10349592
> *:0
> *


Had one in '91, time to get one again.


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 01:56 AM~10346075
> *:0
> *


Paint is lookin' crispy...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 06:50 PM~10349609
> *Had one in '91, time to get one again.
> *


Good luck with it! same one you where telling me about?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BLVD ACES 4 LIFE, 1984CADDY, RAGALAC

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 07:56 PM~10349637
> *Good luck with it! same one you where telling me about?
> *


Yep.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Come before 10 pm and get in Free, but you have to say you're with the Helen Carmona party. Dress to Impress (Black Attire would be fun). Hide the tattoos and no tennis shoes allowed.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 07:13 PM~10349758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will rita be there? :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, pappa. Isn't that what she calls you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 6 2008, 07:16 PM~10349787
> *Yes, pappa.  Isn't that what she calls you?
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 07:39 PM~10349534
> *wheel i scored or some white boy from baytown..think he was gonna put it in a minitruck..  :ugh:    it was gold.  thought gold was over aluminum, but after i polished off the gold, turns out it was chrome under.  and i spend $30 for the adapter off ebay and another $15 for the larger smooth horn button.
> *


 :angry: 
calm down u o'goverment cheese eating ass *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 04:48 PM~10349207
> *lucky i was too hung over to show up
> *


yea ok..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 07:20 PM~10349821
> *:angry:
> calm down u o'goverment cheese eating ass *****
> *


aint no more government cheese,it was good stuff. :angry:

"Government cheese, or "Pasteurized Process American Cheese for Use in Domestic Programs" is processed cheese that was provided to welfare and food stamp recipients in the United States during the 1980s. (The style of cheese predated the era, having been used in military kitchens since the Second World War.) It was commonly associated with Reaganomics.

The cheese was bought and stored by the government's Commodity Credit Corporation. Direct distribution of dairy products began in 1982 under the Temporary Emergency Food Assistance Program of the Food and Nutrition Service. According to the government, it "slices and melts well."[1] The cheese was provided monthly, in unsliced block form, with generic product labeling and packaging.

Currently, the USDA provides a subsidized food program for specific classes of foods in the United States known as the Women, Infants and Children program."


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 08:13 PM~10349759
> *will rita be there?  :biggrin:
> *


Mira pinche puppy love o que? What happened to that g4Ng$T4 front you put up here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 08:02 PM~10350121
> *Mira pinche puppy love o que?  What happened to that g4Ng$T4 front you put up here.
> *


dont get it twisted homie.. rita is hip hip lady. only reason i ask..


o' fake azz jumpin jess and the chorizo crew actin azz *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 6 2008, 04:30 PM~10349115
> *done with putting in the rear seats :uh:
> 
> started with
> ...


lookin good homie, i know you are ready to ride


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 09:06 PM~10350174
> *dont get it twisted homie..  rita is hip hip lady.  only reason i ask..
> o' fake azz jumpin jess and the chorizo crew actin azz *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sorry man, not into played out tejano. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 08:30 PM~10349894
> *aint no more government cheese,it was good stuff.    :angry:
> 
> "Government cheese, or "Pasteurized Process American Cheese for Use in Domestic Programs" is processed cheese that was provided to welfare and food stamp recipients in the United States during the 1980s. (The style of cheese predated the era, having been used in military kitchens since the Second World War.) It was commonly associated with Reaganomics.
> ...


exactly my point!!
u o' 68'haveing 19 years and still cant bring it out ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 08:13 PM~10350211
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sorry man, not into played out tejano.   :biggrin:
> *


took you back huh? and all tejano played out.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10350220
> *took you back huh?
> *


106.5


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need a billet steering wheel...
where can i get one.. good price.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 09:14 PM~10350220
> *took you back huh?  and all tejano played out.
> *


agree trjano died in 95


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 08:22 PM~10350306
> *i need a billet steering wheel...
> where can i get one.. good price.
> *


 :uh: define GOOD PRICE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 08:23 PM~10350314
> *agree trjano died in 95
> *


naw, it all sucked.. nuff said.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 09:24 PM~10350323
> *naw, it all sucked..    nuff said.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

snyper99 going to disown you :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 07:23 PM~10350318
> *:uh: define GOOD PRICE
> *


no more than 400


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 09:29 PM~10350364
> *no more than 400
> *


jose has 1 brand new in box still 200.00 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 09:31 PM~10350386
> *jose has 1 brand new in box still 200.00 :0
> *


is that the jose that called me about my regal and caprice? :twak:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 09:33 PM~10350400
> *is that the jose that called me about my regal and caprice?  :twak:
> *


lol...no that was joe,jose is prez of LATIN CARTEL.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 6 2008, 07:31 PM~10350386
> *jose has 1 brand new in box still 200.00 :0
> *


pics


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 09:34 PM~10350416
> *pics
> *


GET WIT THAT ***** U GOT HIS #
I AINT THE POST MAN JUST TRYING TO HOOK YA UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 09:34 PM~10350416
> *pics
> *



I THINK THIS IS IT....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmmmmmm.... ill call that *** later


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 10:00 PM~10350633
> *hmmmmmm.... ill call that *** later
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 6 2008, 08:28 PM~10350359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 6 2008, 07:27 AM~10346323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


picnic was a good turn out, thanks toall the HLC for tha invitation from all the LOCOS CREATIONS.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: everything was good just a couple of hatterz that talking shit, from my behave i appologize if i disrespected anyone even though i know i didnt im a peaceful person that likes to have fun and break something every now and then on the cars from putting on a show at in the hop pit!!!!for those that dont know i also own the purple car that was hopping today and homeboy without a car was talking shit too me...ha ha! :biggrin: please forgive him too,i did!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 06:33 PM~10349469
> *well i guess this is WW235 for us.  I'll have some bombs ready to serve!
> *


dont' worry, i got mad stacks of ammo 


mr. latin, whats your take on the cagada wars?





















































:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Apr 6 2008, 07:38 PM~10350439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10350740
> *thats racist....
> :0
> *


sup homie, didnt see u there!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2008, 08:12 PM~10350753
> *sup homie, didnt see u there!
> *


***** was at home drunk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 07:29 PM~10350364
> *no more than 400
> *


why dont u put that in your black magic setup fund stupid :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 6 2008, 08:12 PM~10350753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wit ya momz :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2008, 09:08 PM~10350704
> *picnic was a good turn out, thanks toall the HLC for tha invitation from all the LOCOS CREATIONS.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: everything was good just a couple of hatterz that talking shit, from my behave i appologize if i disrespected anyone even though i know i didnt im a peaceful person that likes to have fun and break something every now and then on the cars from putting on a show at in the hop pit!!!!for those that dont know i also own the purple car that was hopping today and homeboy without a car was talking shit too me...ha ha! :biggrin: please forgive him too,i did!
> *


was he talkin shit about the color? 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 09:15 PM~10350768
> ****** was at home drunk
> *


thats where its at


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 6 2008, 08:15 PM~10350769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucked up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 09:17 PM~10350799
> *yea missed it... how the hoppers do...
> wit ya momz  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 6 2008, 10:09 PM~10350724
> *dont' worry, i got mad stacks of ammo
> mr. latin, whats your take on the cagada wars?
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone have pics of today's park gathering?


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Apr 6 2008, 10:27 PM~10350915
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 
FUCK U GIGGLEING AT JOTO?? :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*ONCE AGAIN FOR THE THRID YEAR ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL HAS THROWN ANOTHER SUCESSFUL PICNIC..  
THIS WAS A BIGGER TURNOUT THEN LAST YRS..AND IT WOULDNT HAD HAPPEN WITH OUT THE SUPPORT OF THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILY MEMBERS AND FRIENDS.
WE WILL CONTINUE TO THROW MORE PICNICS,SHOWS AND LOWRIDER EVENTS IN HOUSTON THIS YR..HLC 3YRS STRONG AND STILL GOING!!!*

*BEST CAR...LIL JOE'S 63 CONV.IMPALA LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.

BEST TRUCK...CHRIS TREVINO'S BLAZER TRUE EMINENCE C.C.

BEST BIKE....TROY'S JOKER BIKE*


*TUG-O-WAR CHAMPS..PLAYERS PARADISE C.C.

TIRE TOSS CHAMP..DARKNESS."3 TIME WORLD TIRE TOSS CHAMPION" :biggrin:* 

*SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS FROM THE HLC,MEXICAN PRIDE,LATIN KUSTOMS,LOCOS CREATIONS,JUICED,INDIVIUALS,HOUSTON SOCIETY,SOLO RIDERS,ALL THE HOPPERS,SPONSERS,FRIENDS AND FAMILY...

GOOFY
CHAIRMAN OF THE HLC*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2008, 08:26 PM~10350911
> *Anyone have pics of today's park gathering?
> *


SOON..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 6 2008, 08:18 PM~10350811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2008, 09:17 PM~10350799
> *yea missed it... how the hoppers do...
> wit ya momz  :0
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 10:17 PM~10350801
> *was he talkin shit about the color?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I THINK HE WAS JUST HURT THE CAR WAS DOING GOOD ON THA HOP.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2008, 10:15 PM~10350768
> ****** was at home drunk
> *


DIDNT EVEN INVITE. :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2008, 11:21 PM~10351419
> *I THINK HE WAS JUST HURT THE CAR WAS DOING GOOD ON THA HOP.
> *


NO MORE HOLES IN DA HOOD? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 6 2008, 09:16 PM~10351371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt know u drank...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2008, 10:16 PM~10351371
> *
> *


Mañoso :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 6 2008, 10:21 PM~10351419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2008, 10:55 PM~10351781
> *:0
> :uh:
> *


go eat a quesadilla :0 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2008, 12:37 AM~10352162
> *go eat a quesadilla :0  :0
> *


 :uh: 
:0 
:cheesy: 
:roflmao: 
:worship:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10351668
> *Mañoso :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Apr 6 2008, 11:37 PM~10352162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 7 2008, 12:14 AM~10352803
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2008, 01:15 AM~10352808
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 01:19 AM~10352834
> *
> *


wut it do


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2008, 08:08 PM~10350704
> *picnic was a good turn out, thanks toall the HLC for tha invitation from all the LOCOS CREATIONS.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: everything was good just a couple of hatterz that talking shit, from my behave i appologize if i disrespected anyone even though i know i didnt im a peaceful person that likes to have fun and break something every now and then on the cars from putting on a show at in the hop pit!!!!for those that dont know i also own the purple car that was hopping today and homeboy without a car was talking shit too me...ha ha! :biggrin: please forgive him too,i did!
> *


X2 i think there was a point to be prove. and you proved it. so let all them shit talkers do what they do best.talk shit. :biggrin: dont mind these dumb ass ******. when they are up nose to nose then pay attention to what they gots to say. till den fuck em.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 6 2008, 09:00 PM~10351209
> *ONCE AGAIN FOR THE THRID YEAR ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL HAS THROWN ANOTHER SUCESSFUL PICNIC..
> THIS WAS A BIGGER TURNOUT THEN LAST YRS..AND IT WOULDNT HAD HAPPEN WITH OUT THE SUPPORT OF THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILY MEMBERS AND FRIENDS.
> WE WILL CONTINUE TO THROW MORE PICNICS,SHOWS AND LOWRIDER EVENTS IN HOUSTON THIS YR..HLC 3YRS STRONG AND STILL GOING!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good turn ot goffy. LOCOS HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 08:32 AM~10353392
> *X2 i think there was a point to be prove. and you proved it. so let all them shit talkers do what they do best.talk shit. :biggrin: dont mind these dumb ass ******. when they are up nose to nose then pay attention to what they gots to say. till den fuck em.
> *


AGREED


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2008, 10:05 AM~10346799
> *yall think im playin when i call him big pimp...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:

fkin danny youre a fool. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 6 2008, 09:26 PM~10350911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ol' I wanna drive my slave hex into the ground lookin ass *****!! :biggrin: HAHA JK


Yeah, thats my project for this evening....I used 2 different cams though so it might take me a while to work up all the pics. Look for them tonight or possibly some time tomorrow.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Apr 7 2008, 07:36 AM~10353581
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Apr 7 2008, 08:40 AM~10353602
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda pinche rabbit....how was manuels party?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2008, 07:32 AM~10353559
> *Shoulda been there. :uh:  :biggrin:
> Ol' I wanna drive my slave hex into the ground lookin  ass *****!!  :biggrin:  HAHA  JK
> Yeah, thats my project for this evening....I used 2 different cams though so it might take me a while to work up all the pics.  Look for them tonight or possibly some time tomorrow.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you crazy fool.....good job yestarday homie...im tired ..took the day off..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 07:54 AM~10353448
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fkin danny youre a fool. :biggrin:
> *


dont get jealous


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im back...... Did I miss anything???? :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 07:53 AM~10353673
> *Im back...... Did I miss anything???? :cheesy:
> *


you sure did where you been at?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 09:54 AM~10353682
> *you sure did where you been at?
> *


I was on a mission


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 07:53 AM~10353673
> *Im back...... Did I miss anything???? :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 09:59 AM~10353712
> *:uh:
> *


so I didnt miss shyt.............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 08:00 AM~10353725
> *so I didnt miss shyt.............
> *


BRIAN...................ITS HOUSTON TOPIC......COME ON NOW DONT SHIT IMPORTANT HAPPEN IN HERE........BESIDES A BIT SHITTALKIN.........DATS ALL......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 08:53 AM~10353671
> *dont get jealous
> *


LOL nah not me. im not a hater. :biggrin: 

thanks for the invite tho. i was home and in bed by 10 sat night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 08:53 AM~10353673
> *Im back...... Did I miss anything???? :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 09:04 AM~10353755
> *LOL nah not me. im not a hater. :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the invite tho. i was home and in bed by 10 sat night.
> *


shoulda put on them heels and came thru


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 10:05 AM~10353763
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 07:57 AM~10353701
> *I was on a mission
> *


i didnt know they needed bumper kits on the tanks in irak :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 09:08 AM~10353784
> *i didnt know they needed bumper kits on the tanks in irak :biggrin:
> *


now you do


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 09:06 AM~10353772
> *shoulda put on them heels and came thru
> *


fker. :twak: LOL yea i shoulda but when i was starting to feel like goin my ass got lazy.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 09:06 AM~10353779
> *sup homie
> *


not a whole lot. same ole same ole.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 10:08 AM~10353784
> *i didnt know they needed bumper kits on the tanks in irak :biggrin:
> *


just like they need convertible tops in Boston, Vinyl tops in NewJersey and Digital dashes installed in NYC


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 08:12 AM~10353827
> *just like they need convertible tops in Boston, Vinyl tops in NewJersey and Digital dashes installed in NYC
> *


you on tha hustle ha


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 10:11 AM~10353816
> *not a whole lot. same ole same ole.
> *


Shoulda been with me last week in Atlantic city :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 10:13 AM~10353834
> *you on tha hustle ha
> *


always


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 10:11 AM~10353816
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 09:14 AM~10353839
> *Shoulda been with me last week in Atlantic city :0  :cheesy:
> *


shoulda invited me! :uh: 

LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 09:15 AM~10353848
> *uffin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mayne!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

HOLD UP


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 10:26 AM~10353912
> *shoulda invited me! :uh:
> 
> LOL
> *


if youre too lazy to go out here..... then you couldnt hang there :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 09:26 AM~10353912
> *shoulda invited me! :uh:
> 
> LOL
> *


mayne.how you walk in those things anyway? esp drunk as you get.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 08:12 AM~10353827
> *just like they need convertible tops in Boston, Vinyl tops in NewJersey and Digital dashes installed in NYC
> *


SHOWOFF!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2008, 09:32 AM~10353559
> *Shoulda been there. :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


was planning to go but was a good day to do some work around the house.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, *RAGALAC*, streetshow

QUE ONDA WEY?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 08:30 AM~10353933
> *HOLD UP
> *


SO WHEN THE MC GON BE BACK AND CLICKIN???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 10:39 AM~10354021
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, RAGALAC, streetshow
> 
> ...


was ragylaky at the park hitting up the ice cream man?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:43 AM~10354058
> *was ragylaky at the park hitting up the ice cream man?
> 
> 
> ...


NO PASO EL PINCHE PALETERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 09:30 AM~10353935
> *if youre too lazy to go out here..... then you couldnt hang there :biggrin:
> *


LOL no...when im outta town its totally different! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 09:33 AM~10353969
> *mayne.how you walk in those things anyway? esp drunk as you get.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

thats exactly why i dont wear them. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 08:45 AM~10354075
> *LOL no...when im outta town its totally different! :biggrin:
> *


MAYNE............OUTOFTOWN CHOCHINA..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 10:45 AM~10354066
> *NO PASO EL PINCHE PALETERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


mas triste buey.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:47 AM~10354095
> *mas triste buey.
> *


si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 09:47 AM~10354092
> *MAYNE............OUTOFTOWN CHOCHINA..........
> *


CHOCHINA?!?!?!? WTF?!?!? :ugh:

fool you drunk already?!?!? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

agree


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 08:50 AM~10354106
> *CHOCHINA?!?!?!? WTF?!?!?  :ugh:
> 
> fool you drunk already?!?!? :roflmao:
> *


CHOCHINA........COCHINA.....SAME SHIT..................STILL A NASTY LIL HEFFER...........


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 7 2008, 10:40 AM~10354026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 09:30 AM~10353935
> *if youre too lazy to go out here..... then you couldnt hang there :biggrin:
> *


fo real


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 09:53 AM~10354129
> *CHOCHINA........COCHINA.....SAME SHIT..................STILL A NASTY LIL HEFFER...........
> *


same shit? oh ok well i woudlnt know cause neither one of them names aint me so :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 10:55 AM~10354152
> *same shit? oh ok well i woudlnt know cause neither one of them names aint me so :buttkick:
> *


he don't know about the nochoniez


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 09:55 AM~10354147
> *fo real
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:56 AM~10354158
> *he don't know about the nochoniez
> *


LOL 

yea...thanks alot for that one gabby. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 09:55 AM~10354152
> *same shit? oh ok well i woudlnt know cause neither one of them names aint me so :buttkick:
> *


i googled borracha and your pic came up


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 09:59 AM~10354189
> *i googled borracha and your pic came up
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

you mutha fker!! that is not me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 10:02 AM~10354212
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> you mutha fker!! that is not me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


might wanna tell google then..cause comes up when you put "hrny no chonies" too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 10:58 AM~10354177
> *LOL
> 
> yea...thanks alot for that one gabby. :uh:
> *


ok mon'y :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 10:59 AM~10354189
> *i googled borracha and your pic came up
> 
> 
> ...


hrny looking a lil rough under the weather :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 10:03 AM~10354219
> *might wanna tell google then..cause comes up when you put "hrny no chonies" too  lol
> *


asshole. :angry: 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 10:05 AM~10354236
> *ok mon'y :ugh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, nap time.. deuce


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 10:06 AM~10354244
> *hrny looking a lil rough under the weather  :ugh:
> *


right. i almost look as old as you in that pic. :banghead:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 11:08 AM~10354269
> *ok, nap time.. deuce
> *


go mimis with the gordilitos :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 11:08 AM~10354272
> *right. i almost look as old as you in that pic. :banghead:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


sanababeetch!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 7 2008, 10:39 AM~10354016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 7 2008, 11:13 AM~10354312
> *mest up
> *


agree


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

*



Originally posted by Lord Goofy@Apr 6 2008, 09:00 PM~10351209
ONCE AGAIN FOR THE THRID YEAR ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL HAS THROWN ANOTHER SUCESSFUL PICNIC..  
THIS WAS A BIGGER TURNOUT THEN LAST YRS..AND IT WOULDNT HAD HAPPEN WITH OUT THE SUPPORT OF THE CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, FAMILY MEMBERS AND FRIENDS.
WE WILL CONTINUE TO THROW MORE PICNICS,SHOWS AND LOWRIDER EVENTS IN HOUSTON THIS YR..HLC 3YRS STRONG AND STILL GOING!!!

BEST CAR...LIL JOE'S 63 CONV.IMPALA  LATIN KUSTOMS C.C.

BEST TRUCK...CHRIS TREVINO'S BLAZER  TRUE EMINENCE C.C.

BEST BIKE....TROY'S  JOKER BIKE
TUG-O-WAR CHAMPS..PLAYERS PARADISE C.C.

TIRE TOSS CHAMP..DARKNESS."3 TIME WORLD TIRE TOSS CHAMPION"  :biggrin: 

SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS FROM THE HLC,MEXICAN PRIDE,LATIN KUSTOMS,LOCOS CREATIONS,JUICED,INDIVIUALS,HOUSTON SOCIETY,SOLO RIDERS,ALL THE HOPPERS,SPONSERS,FRIENDS AND FAMILY...

GOOFY
CHAIRMAN OF THE HLC


Click to expand...

no competition for that foo on the tire toss  ......steroids. wheres that mitchell report? :biggrin:*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 10:11 AM~10354301
> *sanababeetch!
> *


 :roflmao: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 10:11 AM~10354302
> *lies!
> *


hush your mouth guerro!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 11:32 AM~10354472
> *hush your mouth guerro!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Any shutterbugs that dont do outta town car shows that can be a backup or secondary camera person for NMEIMAGE on here? Not for the carshows, but for the clubs.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2008, 12:11 PM~10354708
> *Any shutterbugs that dont do outta town car shows that can be a backup or secondary camera person for NMEIMAGE on here? Not for the carshows, but for the clubs.
> *


they dont let cameras in Show Place  





:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

went to mambos last night... :thumbsdown: hand full of lowriders.. every other car had speakers outside the car,neons,10 tvs,blades and 18 wheeler horns :uh: .... popos ran everyone off..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2008, 10:42 AM~10355031
> *went to mambos last night... :thumbsdown:  hand full of lowriders.. every other car had speakers outside the car,neons,10 tvs,blades and 18 wheeler horns  :uh: .... popos ran everyone off..
> *


sounds like its time for a new spot...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 11:13 AM~10354726
> *they dont let cameras in Show Place
> :biggrin:
> *


Brawds in there are waste of film


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2008, 11:42 AM~10355031
> *went to mambos last night... :thumbsdown:  hand full of lowriders.. every other car had speakers outside the car,neons,10 tvs,blades and 18 wheeler horns  :uh: .... popos ran everyone off..
> *


 :burn: :burn: :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

waste not


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 7 2008, 10:08 AM~10354272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good thing theres digital.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2008, 11:42 AM~10355031
> *went to mambos last night... :thumbsdown:  hand full of lowriders.. every other car had speakers outside the car,neons,10 tvs,blades and 18 wheeler horns  :uh: .... popos ran everyone off..
> *


hmmm. imma hand out some punishments for not applying for pass. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2008, 12:42 PM~10355031
> *went to mambos last night... :thumbsdown:  hand full of lowriders.. every other car had speakers outside the car,neons,10 tvs,blades and 18 wheeler horns  :uh: .... popos ran everyone off..
> *


Pinche jura, no nos dejan en paz. :angry: 

A female cop came up to my car, after I parked and got out to go inside Mambos, and said to leave but then she changed her mind and took my lisence and insurance for a walk around the whole fkn parking lot chasing people.

20 min later she came back and told me my tint is illegal and she will pop me as soon as I hit the street.  

:biggrin: *SHE WAS FKN CUTE THOUGH*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:00 PM~10355185
> *Pinche jura, no nos dejan en paz. :angry:
> 
> A female cop came up to my car, after I parked and got out to go inside Mambos, and said to leave but then she changed her mind and took my lisence and insurance for a walk around the whole fkn parking lot chasing people.
> ...




pics?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 11:57 AM~10355159
> *good thing theres digital.
> *


Spend more time deleting pics than taking pics... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:00 PM~10355185
> *Pinche jura, no nos dejan en paz. :angry:
> 
> A female cop came up to my car, after I parked and got out to go inside Mambos, and said to leave but then she changed her mind and took my lisence and insurance for a walk around the whole fkn parking lot chasing people.
> ...


like 5'5" dark hair.. big booty and firm titties? if so, i know that one.. tried getting her to pull me over before..but no luck. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 7 2008, 12:02 PM~10355203
> *pics?
> *


it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2008, 12:02 PM~10355205
> *Spend more time deleting pics than taking pics... :thumbsdown:
> *


i'm diggin them


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 01:03 PM~10355211
> *like 5'5"  dark hair.. big booty and firm titties?    if so, i know that one..  tried getting her to pull me over before..but no luck.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: YUP! THAT'S THE ONE :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2008, 12:50 PM~10355106
> *Brawds in there are waste of film
> *


there atleast 4 or 5 Id make a film with


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:05 PM~10355228
> *:roflmao: YUP! THAT'S THE ONE  :cheesy:
> *


them azz and titties in that firm uniform mayne.. she had someone pulled over and i stopped just to peep the azz for awhile. see her all the time, must be based out of the substation in the hood.

oh yeah. pretty face too. seen her up close at chinese buffet one day.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Dancer at Topless Club Catches Fire During Routine


http://www.ksla.com/global/story.asp?s=8122160

Club patrons were astonished at what took place at Larry Flynt's Hustler Club early Friday morning, a dancer caught fire around 4am. The dancer who used fire in her routine accidentally burned her face, and was rushed to the hospital by ambulance. KSLA News 12 is told from witnesses that the incident happened very fast. In a matter of seconds they say the dancer's head was engulfed in flames, that's when guest services ran up on stage and covered the dancer to put out the flames. The activity in the club paused as she was being treated by paramedics. She was then rushed to the hospital where she is recovering from first degree burns to her face. Club management refuses to comment on the matter, and did not return several phone calls placed to Larry Flynt's Hustler Club. We are told however, employees there are concerned for the dancer and say that she's a "great girl".


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 7 2008, 12:08 PM~10355266
> *Dancer at Topless Club Catches Fire During Routine
> http://www.ksla.com/global/story.asp?s=8122160
> 
> ...


bet she's hot


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2008, 11:42 AM~10355031
> *went to mambos last night... :thumbsdown:  hand full of lowriders.. every other car had speakers outside the car,neons,10 tvs,blades and 18 wheeler horns  :uh: .... popos ran everyone off..
> *


thats whyi wont go no more


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 7 2008, 01:11 PM~10355294
> *thats whyi wont go no more
> *


I only went once


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 01:06 PM~10355248
> *them azz and titties in that firm uniform mayne.. she had someone pulled over and i stopped just to peep the azz for awhile.  see her all the time, must be based out of the substation in the hood.
> 
> oh yeah. pretty face too.  seen her up close at chinese buffet one day.
> *


POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT. SHE GOT PRETTY DAMN CLOSE TO ME :cheesy: BUSTED MY BUBBLE WHEN SHE SNATCHED MY LICENSE AND INS  :tears: :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:13 PM~10355306
> *POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT. SHE GOT PRETTY DAMN CLOSE TO ME  :cheesy:  BUSTED MY BUBBLE WHEN SHE SNATCHED MY LICENSE AND INS   :tears:  :burn:
> *


shoulda said "if you wanted my name and address, you just have to ask. no need for games  "


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 01:14 PM~10355319
> *shoulda said "if you wanted my name and address, you just have to ask.  no need for games    "
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 01:14 PM~10355319
> *shoulda said "if you wanted my name and address, you just have to ask.  no need for games    "
> *


WE WOULDN'T HAVE HAD THIS CONVERSATION IF I WOULD HAVE DONE THAT. I PROLLY BE IN THE WAITING CELL STILL hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:20 PM~10355373
> *WE WOULDN'T HAVE HAD THIS CONVERSATION IF I WOULD HAVE DONE THAT. I PROLLY BE IN THE WAITING CELL STILL hno:
> *


but then ya'll would have date set for court.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 01:22 PM~10355388
> *but then ya'll would have date set  for court.
> *


I KNEW THAT'S WHAT SHE WANTED :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:25 PM~10355420
> *I KNEW THAT'S WHAT SHE WANTED :biggrin:
> *


bitches and their mixed signals


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 01:28 PM~10355444
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 12:28 PM~10355444
> *:uh:
> *


look of guilt


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:29 PM~10355452
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 01:30 PM~10355461
> *:ugh:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 12:30 PM~10355461
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 12:29 PM~10355454
> *look of guilt
> *


im never guilty. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:31 PM~10355472
> *:nono:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 12:31 PM~10355474
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 01:32 PM~10355481
> *im never guilty. :angel:
> *




 IF YOU SAY SO............................................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm.. think hrny mad attention on police lady and not her.. 


hrny, how about you get one of those oufits.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 01:32 PM~10355485
> *:loco:
> *



:nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:33 PM~10355494
> * IF YOU SAY SO............................................
> *


i know so!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 01:32 PM~10355485
> *:loco:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 12:33 PM~10355496
> *hmmm..  think hrny mad attention on police lady and not her..
> hrny, how about you get one of those oufits.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 12:33 PM~10355496
> *hmmm..  think hrny mad attention on police lady and not her..
> hrny, how about you get one of those oufits.
> 
> ...


whatever fool! :roflmao:

no to both crazy ass assumptions. :nono:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 01:35 PM~10355508
> *i know so!
> *


 :nosad: :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:34 PM~10355502
> *:nono:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 01:33 PM~10355496
> *hmmm..  think hrny mad attention on police lady and not her..
> hrny, how about you get one of those oufits.
> *


WITH THE CLEAR TACONES? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:40 PM~10355550
> *WITH THE CLEAR TACONES? :dunno:
> *


even better


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 7 2008, 12:40 PM~10355550
> *WITH THE CLEAR TACONES? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2008, 11:36 AM~10355520
> *whatever fool! :roflmao:
> 
> no to both crazy ass assumptions. :nono:
> *


ask her later when she gota couple budlights in er bet shell say yes then!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

P.O.P. tix hot off the press. Dont know why they print tickets, says free and general admission... :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 01:47 PM~10355593
> *even better
> *


x2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 12:27 PM~10355436
> *bitches and their mixed signals
> *


She was playing hard to get.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dualhex02, *HE_HATE_ME*


:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:werd: ....snore


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Apr 7 2008, 01:28 PM~10355926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh.. hrny should definately be there then.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 02:47 PM~10356604
> *hooka
> uh oh..  hrny should definately be there then.
> *


she already r.s.v.p.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 7 2008, 02:49 PM~10356621
> *she already r.s.v.p.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

id go but i dont wear fashionable attire..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 03:06 PM~10356771
> *id go but i dont wear fashionable attire..
> *


u dont know what ur missing!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 03:06 PM~10356771
> *id go but i dont wear fashionable attire..
> *


ugh just noticed its a copa.. nevermind ain't into those places with the high dollar blue drinks that come in glasses and shyt


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 03:11 PM~10356817
> *ugh just noticed its a copa.. nevermind  ain't into those places with the high dollar blue drinks that come in glasses and shyt
> *


its cool u couldnt get in anyway....lmao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 04:11 PM~10356817
> *ugh just noticed its a copa.. nevermind  ain't into those places with the high dollar blue drinks that come in glasses and shyt
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 7 2008, 03:12 PM~10356828
> *its cool u couldnt get in anyway....lmao
> *


cause place aint ready for real OG's besides if they got metal dectector.. i aint bothering to try


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 7 2008, 04:12 PM~10356828
> *its cool u couldnt get in anyway....lmao
> *


You two nigz are about the same size. Wouldn't be enough room for the both of you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 7 2008, 02:09 PM~10356796
> *u dont know what ur missing!
> *


never heard of it, how much are the drinks 6 and a quarter im down for some dollar beers though :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 03:16 PM~10356875
> *You two nigz are about the same size.  Wouldn't be enough room for the both of you.
> *


thats what he saying, he gonna be there 1st


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 03:16 PM~10356876
> *never heard of it, how much are the drinks 6 and a quarter im down for some dollar beers though  :biggrin:
> *


coronas fool..coronas.. aint you learn shyt this weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 04:17 PM~10356883
> *thats what he saying, he gonna be there 1st
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

besides.. no offense to Zar,but i dont drink with the laws... o' take a bite out of crime looking azz.. 




j/k.. hno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 7 2008, 03:12 PM~10356828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You prolly shouldnt try going to TOC then, they DO have metal detectors. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 7 2008, 03:27 PM~10356998
> *:roflmao:
> You prolly shouldnt try going to TOC then, they DO have metal detectors. :0
> *


doorman my primo though.  

but aint interested anyway. no fancy clubs with fake ballaz, trying to impress lil girls with blue drinks, that look like they playing dressup with momies stuff , for me..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 04:29 PM~10357027
> *doorman my primo though.
> 
> but aint interested anyway.    no fancy clubs with fake ballaz, trying to impress lil girls with blue drinks,  that look like they playing dressup with momies stuff , for me..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said playing dress up lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 03:38 PM~10357105
> *boy said playing dress up lol
> *


like my females bit older then that.. and more hood.. like one at bar that invited me over to share a blunt uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

on the way back from tha park :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 04:02 PM~10357279
> *on the way back from tha park :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


sucks.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 03:06 PM~10357307
> *sucks.
> *


thats china wheel i rolled on it like a mile and it didnt get fuckt up. I couldnt belive it. VIVA LA CHINA :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 04:12 PM~10357339
> *thats china wheel i rolled on it like a mile and it didnt get fuckt up. I couldnt belive it. VIVA LA CHINA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 04:02 PM~10357279
> *on the way back from tha park :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 7 2008, 03:02 PM~10357279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

though yall might like to see da freestyle in off topic..... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 7 2008, 01:12 PM~10355747
> *Welcome to the layitlow wake up show
> where u can find lowriders and naked hoes
> a bunch of e thugs and cyber space hackers
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 04:02 PM~10357279
> *on the way back from tha park :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


sucks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 7 2008, 05:16 PM~10358362
> *sucks
> *


 :angry: :angry: im roollin with a ugly ass 15" standar with a monster tire :biggrin: getting a new tire tomorrow


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 03:02 PM~10357279
> *on the way back from tha park :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


dam aint that like twice in a month??????????????????????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 06:20 PM~10358872
> *dam aint that like twice in a month??????????????????????
> *


sure its fucking bumpy roads in houston :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FLEETOLAC FOR SALE 95 WIT LT1......................................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 06:28 PM~10358949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 06:26 PM~10358924
> *sure its fucking bumpy roads in houston :angry:
> *


YA QUITALE LAS PINCHE FIRESTONES WEY!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 06:29 PM~10358968
> *YA QUITALE LAS PINCHE FIRESTONES WEY!!!!!!!!!11
> *


u better come wit it, plans were made yesterday to take that truck load north


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 06:43 PM~10359100
> *u better come wit it, plans were made yesterday to take that truck load north
> *


AWWWWWWWWREAAADYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 03:02 PM~10357279
> *on the way back from tha park :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


shit i dont even have a spare, or a hammer, but i got AAA :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 7 2008, 07:43 PM~10359100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got you and a trailer in my driveway


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Ask for the Helen Carmona party and get in free before 10 pm. Dress to impress, no tennis shoes, t-shirts, hide the tattoos and no big chains.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2008, 07:52 PM~10359214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: no chucks? no tats? might stay home :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no tennis shoes...trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 07:59 PM~10359301
> *no tennis shoes...trippin
> *


hope they aint got metal detectors


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 06:59 PM~10359301
> *no tennis shoes...trippin
> *


NO 1986 KSWISS!!!!!!!!!!!

STEP YA KICK GAME UP OLD MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 07:08 PM~10359401
> *NO 1986 KSWISS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> STEP YA KICK GAME UP OLD MAN!!!!!!!!
> *


i got a pass for that place i can go in my house shoes if i want. i used to go there when u were in highschool youngin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 07:09 PM~10359414
> *i got a pass for that place i can go in my house shoes if i want. i used to go there when u were in highschool youngin
> *



KEYWORD *****..............THEY DONE STEPPED THEY GAME UP ON LETTIN UGLY ****** WIT DOCKERS AND K SWISS IN DA CLUBS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 07:15 PM~10359472
> *KEYWORD *****..............THEY DONE STEPPED THEY GAME UP ON LETTIN UGLY ****** WIT DOCKERS AND K SWISS IN DA CLUBS
> *


 maybe i can get some comic book lookin vans and one of those alligator shirts like u got, the kind i used to wear in the 2nd grade :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 07:18 PM~10359505
> *maybe i can get some comic book lookin vans and one of those alligator shirts like u got, the kind i used to wear in the 2nd grade  :uh:
> *


SHOULD TRY IT BUT DONT THINK U COULD PULL DAT TYPE OF FLYNESS OFF HOMIE  


FEETS AND CHEST MIGHT GET RASHES AND SHIT CUZ U USE TO THE 1986 SHIT....................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 07:25 PM~10359592
> *SHOULD TRY IT BUT DONT THINK U COULD PULL DAT TYPE OF FLYNESS OFF HOMIE
> FEETS AND CHEST  MIGHT GET RASHES AND SHIT CUZ U USE TO THE 1986 SHIT....................
> *


83, like the lac. on the bumper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 7 2008, 06:55 PM~10358183
> *though yall might like to see da freestyle in off topic..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 08:18 PM~10359505
> *maybe i can get some comic book lookin vans and one of those alligator shirts like u got, the kind i used to wear in the 2nd grade  :uh:
> *


 :0 remind em about the tuba and sweatervest


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/634218152.html

88 monte cheap0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:36 PM~10359760
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/634218152.html
> 
> 88 monte cheap0
> *


handcrank windows. you can have it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 07:36 PM~10359760
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/634218152.html
> 
> 88 monte cheap0
> *


wonder what screw is he talking about on the fuel pump ????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 09:39 PM~10359798
> *wonder what screw is he talking about on the fuel pump ????
> *


chopped & screwed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 08:39 PM~10359798
> *wonder what screw is he talking about on the fuel pump ????
> *


this kills deal right here, good for parts car though. 

*"The car was involved in an accident back in late 2002 and was totaled, due to value versus cost of repairs. I bought the car back and had it back on the road within 2 weeks."*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This vato must have MacGyver skillz!

*The only time I've ever broke down in it has been when a screw came out of the fuel pump. Put a new one in and made it to work on time.*

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 07:41 PM~10359825
> *chopped & screwed
> *


chopped and sue'd from a totalled out car...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 09:42 PM~10359837
> *this kills deal right here, good for parts car though.
> 
> "The car was involved in an accident back in late 2002 and was totaled, due to value versus cost of repairs. I bought the car back and had it back on the road within 2 weeks."
> *


but for a guy like boiler it would be well worth it. he'd hop it til it gets F.U.B.A.R.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 09:44 PM~10359863
> *chopped and sue'd from a totalled out car...
> *


rather buy that monte than a 4 door '65 partpala :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres a nice ls on craigslist but dude wants like 6g for it. its clean but it aint that damn clean..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/629566958.html


84 regal best offer - $9999999 (northline mall)

ay buey!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 08:50 PM~10359928
> *theres a nice ls on craigslist but dude wants like 6g for it.  its clean but it aint that damn clean..
> *


one with t tops?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:47 PM~10359910
> *rather buy that monte than a 4 door '65 partpala  :0
> *


 :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 07:50 PM~10359933
> *one with t tops?
> *


i dont think its t top. its white...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 7 2008, 09:52 PM~10359941
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 door impala or this? http://houston.craigslist.org/car/634244348.html



























i'll take the 2 door


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'73 impala vert, not bad

http://austin.craigslist.org/car/633943159.html


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:55 PM~10359963
> *:biggrin:
> *


found another 65 4 door and 66 4 door but owner never answers and he has a small business selling antigues from his house, he must know what i want


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:50 PM~10359932
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/629566958.html
> 84 regal best offer - $9999999 (northline mall)
> 
> ...




seen one at the swap meet ayer, REAL clean. 4g's.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

zthis car is automatic she does run and look great she is licenced and inspected call 361-578-0546.please dont call if you dont have 6000 if your poor buy a pinto thank you.serious buyers only.

http://austin.craigslist.org/car/633439684.html

if you're stupid you'd pay 6 g's for a 4 door bel air :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:56 PM~10359973
> *4 door impala or this?  http://houston.craigslist.org/car/634244348.html
> i'll take the 2 door
> *


ill take the motor and a few pieces of sheet metal of that one


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:57 PM~10359989
> *'73 impala vert, not bad
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/car/633943159.html
> *



:0 good deal. i'd be all over that if i wasn't currently occupied. i'm a 70's fan nowadays :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 7 2008, 10:00 PM~10360013
> *ill take the motor and a few pieces of sheet metal of that one
> *


LOL :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:02 PM~10360035
> *LOL  :buttkick:
> *


its a fucking rust bucket :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 10:01 PM~10360027
> *:0  good deal.  i'd be all over that if i wasn't currently occupied.  i'm a 70's fan nowadays  :biggrin:
> *


I still have my '73 caprice put away at a homeboys shop. needs some metal work since the vinyl top caused the roof to rust. you think metal masters does good work?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:04 PM~10360052
> *I still have my '73 caprice put away at a homeboys shop.  needs some metal work since the vinyl top caused the roof to rust.  you think metal masters does good work?
> *





i have heard they do.  i saw a car that was goin in there for some work. it was in pretty bad shape. haven't seen it done, but the people that took it in there are very well known for their quality rides. so if they trust them, then.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 10:06 PM~10360070
> *i have heard they do.    i saw a car that was goin in there for some work.  it was in pretty bad shape.  haven't seen it done, but the people that took it in there are very well known for their quality rides.  so if they trust them, then.......
> *


do they give fixed prices or do they stick it to you once they get the car in their posession?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:08 PM~10360088
> *do they give fixed prices or do they stick it to you once they get the car in their posession?
> *



ha, dont know the answer to that one :biggrin: 




hey, did you get the pic of the snake i found this morning?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 10:11 PM~10360119
> *ha, dont know the answer to that one  :biggrin:
> hey, did you get the pic of the snake i found this morning?
> *


no bitch.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 10:16 PM~10360163
> *
> *


you nasty whore, go take some psyllium to flush out your tripas :burn:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 07:29 PM~10359652
> *83, like the lac. on the bumper
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: ....................hmmmm u takin them painkillers again???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:19 PM~10360190
> *you nasty whore, go take some psyllium to flush out your tripas  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...



that was completely uncalled for.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 10:20 PM~10360198
> *that was completely uncalled for.
> *


looks like your ass is trying to spell out something :barf:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 05:02 PM~10357279
> *on the way back from tha park :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


i think u got a flat there buddy! that sucks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:21 PM~10360220
> *looks like your ass is trying to spell out something  :barf:
> *



its gang signs, the number "13" is clearly visible.


represent yo. :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

looks like everybody got scurrd off :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 10:26 PM~10360237
> *its gang signs, the number "13" is clearly visible.
> represent yo. :barf:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 7 2008, 04:09 PM~10356796
> *u dont know what ur missing!
> *


Ive been there a few times it was cool.... not ghetto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 7 2008, 09:41 PM~10360353
> *Ive been there a few times it was cool.... not ghetto
> *


skurred of ghetto huh wedough


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 09:31 PM~10360280
> *
> 
> 
> ...




theres that finger again......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 7 2008, 08:32 AM~10353392
> *X2 i think there was a point to be prove. and you proved it. so let all them shit talkers do what they do best.talk shit. :biggrin: dont mind these dumb ass ******. when they are up nose to nose then pay attention to what they gots to say. till den fuck em.
> *


im gonna show them boyz wats up once again!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 10:45 PM~10360387
> *theres that finger again......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 09:11 PM~10360119
> *ha, dont know the answer to that one  :biggrin:
> hey, did you get the pic of the snake i found this morning?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 09:50 PM~10360421
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

THERE'S A 69 IMPALA AND 68 CUTLASS ON AIRLINE FOR SALE........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 10:42 PM~10360361
> *skurred of ghetto huh wedough
> *


thats not it at all...... Just like chillin at a place where you can drink outta glass bottle, not a plastic fkin cup :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10360448

this homeboy said you pulled an Eazy E and dr. dre. LMFAO!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 7 2008, 09:51 PM~10360435
> *THERE'S A 69 IMPALA AND 68 CUTLASS ON AIRLINE FOR SALE........
> *


buy it then and leave g-bodys alone


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 09:50 PM~10360426
> *
> *


I got that text cochino...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 10:55 PM~10360483
> *I got that text cochino...
> *



















hey carnal ??????


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> Now thats gangster!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 10:54 PM~10360477
> *buy it then and leave g-bodys alone
> *


YOU SHOULD SAVE UP SO YOU CAN JUICE YOU RIDE INSTEAD OF GOING WITH GROGERY BAGS AND SAVE ENOUGH TO MOVE OUT FROM UP UNDER NANA'S TIT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Apr 7 2008, 11:05 PM~10360550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't go wrong with the 'fro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 7 2008, 11:05 PM~10360555
> *YOU SHOULD SAVE UP SO YOU CAN JUICE YOU RIDE INSTEAD OF GOING WITH GROGERY BAGS AND SAVE ENOUGH TO MOVE OUT FROM UP UNDER NANA'S TIT.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 10:03 PM~10360534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayn I miss florida


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Time to get some sleep. Start the new job tomorrow.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 7 2008, 10:05 PM~10360555
> *YOU SHOULD SAVE UP SO YOU CAN JUICE YOU RIDE INSTEAD OF GOING WITH GROGERY BAGS AND SAVE ENOUGH TO MOVE OUT FROM UP UNDER NANA'S TIT.
> *


 :0 ::getting my gat::

and naw fool.. aint doing bags.was joking about that shyt.. damn, take everything i say on here seriuosly? :loco:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2008, 10:03 PM~10360534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :nono: don't mess with my buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 7 2008, 10:11 PM~10360615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :nono: don't mess with my buddy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 11:10 PM~10360596
> *:0      ::getting my gat::
> 
> and naw fool..  aint doing bags.was joking about that shyt..  damn, take everything i say on here seriuosly?    :loco:
> *


 :machinegun: I GOT THAT MACHINE GUN FUNK FOR YOU WHEN YOU READY...

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 7 2008, 10:11 PM~10360615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :nono: don't mess with my buddy :biggrin:
> *


wats up?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 10:12 PM~10360623
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: I think he looks like Paul Wall :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 7 2008, 10:15 PM~10360649
> *:uh: I think he looks like Paul Wall :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


groupie , actually... i think that was look he was going for.. ever since paul wall blew up every white boy got the haircut and goatee.. except for liv4lacs, he aint allowed.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 10:14 PM~10360639
> *wats up?
> *


nada chillin I missed my show


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*AUG 10TH EMPIRE AND BONAFIDE SUMMER PICNIC @ BEAR CREEK PARK..PAVILLION # 7..MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!* :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 10:17 PM~10360665
> *groupie , actually... i think that was look he was going for..  every since paul wall blew up every white boy got the haircut and goatee.. except for liv4lacs.
> *


No not a groupie I dont like him very much And I agree :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 7 2008, 10:17 PM~10360667
> *nada chillin I missed my show
> *


damn...wat time saturday?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 10:21 PM~10360712
> *damn...wat time saturday?
> *


I am still figurin out where


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 7 2008, 10:22 PM~10360722
> *I am still figurin out where
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 10:29 PM~10360803
> *
> *


what happened to Mañoso you made me go thru all that trouble :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 10:17 PM~10360665
> *groupie , actually... i think that was look he was going for..  ever since paul wall blew up every white boy got the haircut and goatee.. except for liv4lacs, he aint allowed.
> *


been faded up since 7th grade so I don't get where you commin from?

don't be mad you bald and can't get faded old man :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 10:33 PM~10360838
> *been faded up since 7th grade so I don't get where you commin from?
> 
> don't be mad you bald and can't get faded old man :biggrin:
> *


i can grow hair.. just with grays. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 11:13 PM~10361245
> *i can grow hair..  just with grays.  :angry:
> *


Not talkin bout hair on yo back fool :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2008, 11:08 PM~10361198
> *
> *


  

checked out that one ride and it was garbage


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 10:19 PM~10361292
> *
> 
> checked out that one ride and it was garbage
> *


 :angry: man guess i gotta stick with the gbody until the time comes.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 11:17 PM~10361272
> *Not talkin bout hair on yo back fool :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2008, 11:22 PM~10361310
> *:angry:  man guess i gotta stick with the gbody until the time comes.... :0
> *


wat you have now?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 10:23 PM~10361318
> *wat you have now?
> *


another raggedy gbody.... gonna try to finish this one b4 i sell it this time... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2008, 11:25 PM~10361328
> *another raggedy gbody.... gonna try to finish this one b4 i sell it this time... :biggrin:
> *


cool hit me up if anything


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 10:26 PM~10361344
> *cool hit me up if anything
> *


no problem thanx...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2008, 11:25 PM~10361328
> *another raggedy gbody.... gonna try to finish this one b4 i sell it this time... :biggrin:
> *


Man hold up :nono: Why you saying raggedy all you have to do is clean it up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 7 2008, 11:26 PM~10361705
> *Man hold up  :nono: Why you saying raggedy all you have to do is clean it up
> *


thats true....its raggedy NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2008, 01:28 AM~10361713
> *thats true....its raggedy NOW  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BETTER BREAK OUT THE MOP AND GLOW AND GET TO CLEANING........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 7 2008, 11:44 PM~10361776
> *YOU BETTER BREAK OUT THE MOP AND GLOW AND GET TO CLEANING........ :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: if you say so.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2008, 01:51 AM~10361803
> *:uh: if you say so.....
> *


IT'S LOOKING THAT BAD....... :0 I'LL LET YOU USE MY TURTLE WAX....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 7 2008, 11:54 PM~10361818
> *IT'S LOOKING THAT BAD....... :0 I'LL LET YOU USE MY TURTLE WAX....... :biggrin:
> *


fuck that let me use some money.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2008, 01:59 AM~10361829
> *fuck that let me use some money.... :biggrin:
> *


I'M POOR.......... :tears:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2008, 06:29 PM~10358968
> *YA QUITALE LAS PINCHE FIRESTONES WEY!!!!!!!!!11
> *


 no ***** they from wally world. i know im going with bridgstone . got em on the way :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 7 2008, 08:47 PM~10360406
> *im gonna show them boyz wats up once again!
> *


next time ask him if his A/C and leather seats help his ride get up higher . :roflmao: :roflmao: oh since he is claiming his car is so clean ask him if the spots where the clear is lifting up on his car are patterns or is that the new custom paint touch. because if it is i want sum on mines. :biggrin: lets shut him up for good. i got him on camera talking all that shit. Lets see what he got to say after he gets serve.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2008, 02:47 PM~10356604
> *uh oh..  hrny should definately be there then.
> *


 :cheesy: 

LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 7 2008, 05:55 PM~10358183
> *though yall might like to see da freestyle in off topic..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

hadnt seen it. now i gotta give steve some shit.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 06:31 AM~10362523
> *link?
> *


maybe not the blue one :angry: somenthing new when time is right :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 7 2008, 01:45 PM~10356117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back to back bday parties..... :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 7 2008, 08:57 PM~10359989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:|


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:|


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

one of those days..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2008, 09:56 AM~10363257
> *one of those days..........
> *


 :around:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

As soon as I burn outta this hell hole (beaumont) Im gonna jump in the drop and dip on Westhiemer......... I should feel better then  Its been 2 weeks since I had her out....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2008, 10:56 AM~10363257
> *one of those days..........
> *


YUP...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 7 2008, 08:41 PM~10360354
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 07:41 AM~10362554
> *back to back bday parties..... :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HLC Gallery Page

3rd Anniversary Picnic and Youth Yahoo Easter Hunt pics uploaded last night :biggrin: 

3 yrs and still counting


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 10:10 AM~10363348
> *:uh:
> *


what fool? :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

in that pic of sic doing the tire toss u can only see the trim of his black converse...looks like a shadow... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2008, 10:35 AM~10363526
> *in that pic of sic doing the tire toss u can only see the trim of his black converse...looks like a shadow... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 8 2008, 09:38 AM~10363539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a black *****!!! :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2008, 10:39 AM~10363550
> *damn thats a black *****!!!  :0
> *


Yup and just imagine once he gets his full body tattoo :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 8 2008, 09:25 AM~10363471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 8 2008, 09:45 AM~10363590
> *Yup and just imagine once he gets his full body tattoo  :0  :0
> *


he already has one just tooo black to see it... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 12:16 PM~10363903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2008, 09:47 AM~10363679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so racist....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 8 2008, 10:35 AM~10363525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got ripped off then


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2008, 12:29 PM~10363988
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2008, 06:28 AM~10362514
> *next time ask him if his A/C and leather seats help his ride get up higher . :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh since he is claiming his car is so clean ask him if the spots where the clear is lifting up on his car are patterns or is that the new custom paint touch. because if it is i want sum on mines. :biggrin: lets shut him up for good. i got him on camera talking all that shit. Lets see what he got to say after he gets serve.
> *


those sound like hater wordz to me! let it be only on those two guys. que no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 10:59 AM~10363285
> *:around:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 8 2008, 12:06 PM~10364203
> *those sound like hater wordz to me! let it be only on those two guys. que no
> *



Yeah I was right there and I wasnt sure if that was two good friends just fucking with each other, or straight up shit talking or what. I think someone thought Truucha was there filming or something. I dont have any notion what goes into a hopper, as far as blood sweat and tears, however I know it must be alot and I can see why it can be taken so personally. I am just glad everyone was able to keep a cool head and we were able to have a good time. 

Congrats to all the hop participants for coming out and helping share in our event. It wouldnt be as awesome without you guys.  

Alberto


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 12:02 PM~10364165
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 01:38 PM~10364463
> *:twak:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 8 2008, 01:38 PM~10364462
> *x2*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 12:46 PM~10364533
> *:loco:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2008, 11:39 AM~10363550
> *damn thats a black *****!!!  :0
> *


 :uh: 
now thats RACIST!! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 01:57 PM~10364606
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 8 2008, 01:03 PM~10364648
> *:uh:
> now thats RACIST!! :biggrin:
> *


Its also redundant..




:0 I think thats even MORE racist!! :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 8 2008, 01:03 PM~10364648
> *:uh:
> now thats RACIST!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 01:04 PM~10364665
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> *


LOL

what are you up to? :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:22 PM~10364821
> *LOL
> 
> what are you up to? :cheesy:
> *


NUTTIN... JUST WORKIN, DAMN ALLERGIES WON'T LEAVE ME ALONE!!!  

Y TU?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 01:25 PM~10364843
> *NUTTIN... JUST WORKIN, DAMN ALLERGIES WON'T LEAVE ME ALONE!!!
> 
> Y TU?
> *


clariatin d works good for my allergies.

me...workin! well kinda sorta. LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 01:38 PM~10364971
> *clariatin d works good for my allergies.
> 
> me...workin! well kinda sorta. LOL
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 01:38 PM~10364979
> *:uh:
> *


hater. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 01:39 PM~10364985
> *hater. :angry:
> *



:biggrin: 

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 01:41 PM~10365004
> *:biggrin:
> 
> si
> *


LOL

what was the name of that spot you told me bout on fridays?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 01:43 PM~10365014
> *LOL
> 
> what was the name of that spot you told me bout on fridays?
> *





Fame?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 01:45 PM~10365033
> *Fame?
> *


oh alright


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 01:45 PM~10365033
> *Fame?
> *


xo is where it's at


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 8 2008, 01:47 PM~10365055
> *xo is where it's at
> *



sometimes.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:38 PM~10364971
> *clariatin d works good for my allergies.
> 
> me...workin! well kinda sorta. LOL
> *


YEAH, WORKS FOR ME TOO BUT I RAN OUT.

I THINK I'M GETTING SICK.

 *WELL KINDA SORTA???*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 01:47 PM~10365046
> *oh alright
> *



you rollin up there friday?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:43 PM~10365014
> *LOL
> 
> what was the name of that spot you told me bout on fridays?
> *


*EL HURACAN*
:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 8 2008, 01:47 PM~10365055
> *xo is where it's at
> *


cool spot.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 01:50 PM~10365080
> *YEAH, WORKS FOR ME TOO BUT I RAN OUT.
> 
> I THINK I'M GETTING SICK.
> ...


like i said if its alergies take that claritin d. 

but if you think youre gettin a cold take theraflu the pills tho. the tea is nasty.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 01:55 PM~10365121
> *you rollin up there friday?
> *


maybe if i dont have anythin else to get into.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 01:56 PM~10365135
> *EL HURACAN
> :0
> *


thats what im talkin bout! :cheesy: LOL


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 03:00 PM~10365171
> *like i said if its alergies take that claritin d.
> 
> but if you think youre gettin a cold take theraflu the pills tho. the tea is nasty.
> *


THANKS DR. HRNY! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:01 PM~10365183
> *maybe if i dont have anythin else to get into.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 02:02 PM~10365194
> *THANKS DR. HRNY! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

loco!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 01:59 PM~10365163
> *cool spot.
> *




another cools spot, after hours too... is Acapulco on 1960 and Jones. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:06 PM~10365206
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 03:06 PM~10365208
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> loco!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:07 PM~10365220
> *another cools spot, after hours too... is Acapulco on 1960 and Jones.  :biggrin:
> *


by barneys? never been... :ugh: LOL

i like going to amnesia. long drive but i like it. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:10 PM~10365229
> *by barneys? never been... :uh:  LOL
> 
> i like going to amnesia. long drive but i like it. :biggrin:
> *



Metropolis is the shyt!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 03:07 PM~10365220
> *another cools spot, after hours too... is Acapulco on 1960 and Jones.  :biggrin:
> *


*DON'T FORGET ESCAPADE 2001 2006!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:12 PM~10365237
> *Metropolis is the shyt!!!
> *


you been lately?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:14 PM~10365255
> *you been lately?
> *



last year... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 02:12 PM~10365239
> *DON'T FORGET ESCAPADE 2001 2006!!!  :thumbsup:
> *




I go there for the concerts... :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 02:12 PM~10365239
> *DON'T FORGET ESCAPADE 2001 2006!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


for when i wanna go out and not bump into anyone i know. :ugh: :cheesy: 

JK but my girls aunt is the mgr there so we always get a hook up there. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:14 PM~10365257
> *last year...  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :twak:

made it seem like you went recently! i went not too long ago. i had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:15 PM~10365266
> *I go there for the concerts...  :ugh:
> *


fresa! :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:16 PM~10365277
> *:roflmao: :twak:
> 
> made it seem like you went recently! i went not too long ago. i had fun. :biggrin:
> *



pics?
Last year was only 4 months ago... :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:17 PM~10365286
> *fresa! :uh:
> *




querremos rooooooock...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:18 PM~10365290
> *pics?
> Last year was only 4 months ago...  :uh:
> *


i always take pics. :cheesy: 

recent to me is like a month or so ago. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:19 PM~10365302
> *querremos rooooooock...
> *


 :biggrin: hell yea :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:19 PM~10365305
> *i always take pics.  :cheesy:
> 
> recent to me is like a month or so ago. :uh:
> *




ole club scene shutterbug actin looking ass nikkah...


:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 8 2008, 11:06 AM~10364203
> *those sound like hater wordz to me! let it be only on those two guys. que no
> *


no hating dawg. You are a cool ass dude and all the members from your club. shit i like kiking it with you guys . but you know you homie got out of line. that was too much. and most of the members in tha club took it personal. at least me. since he is dissin one of ours.Is all good tho. no hard feelings with nobody.would you do the same if someone is down talking one of your fellow members?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:23 PM~10365332
> *ole club scene shutterbug actin looking ass nikkah...
> :uh:
> *


:roflmao:

AND!!?!?!!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 02:31 PM~10365382
> *:roflmao:
> 
> AND!!?!?!!?!?!?  :biggrin:
> *



just sayin...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:34 PM~10365414
> *just sayin...
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 02:23 PM~10365332
> *ole club scene shutterbug actin looking ass nikkah...
> :uh:
> *


hahah i had just changed my myspace status before coming in here to "Alberto @ NMEIMAGE.COM is a Say Cheese and Smile while I try to Focus lookin ass *****." hAHAHAHHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 8 2008, 02:54 PM~10365588
> *hahah i had just changed my myspace status before coming in here to "Alberto @ NMEIMAGE.COM is a Say Cheese and Smile while I try to Focus lookin ass *****." hAHAHAHHAHAH :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 8 2008, 02:54 PM~10365588
> *hahah i had just changed my myspace status before coming in here to "Alberto @ NMEIMAGE.COM is a Say Cheese and Smile while I try to Focus lookin ass *****." hAHAHAHHAHAH :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: tito_ls, RAGALAC, La_Nena

sup homie, my homeboy was at da pick and pull down here and he sent me a pic of a fleet, is this da kind of top you lookin 4???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 8 2008, 12:38 PM~10364462
> *Yeah I was right there and I wasnt sure if that was two good friends just fucking with each other, or straight up shit talking or what.  I think someone thought Truucha was there filming or something.  I dont have any notion what goes into a hopper, as far as blood sweat and tears, however I know it must be alot and I can see why it can be taken so personally. I am just glad everyone was able to keep a cool head and we were able to have a good time.
> 
> Congrats to all the hop participants for coming out and helping share in our event. It wouldnt be as awesome without you guys.
> ...


still aint cool for good friends to be talkin shyt to each other, even if joking. just my opinion.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 8 2008, 11:38 AM~10364462
> *Yeah I was right there and I wasnt sure if that was two good friends just fucking with each other, or straight up shit talking or what.  I think someone thought Truucha was there filming or something.  I dont have any notion what goes into a hopper, as far as blood sweat and tears, however I know it must be alot and I can see why it can be taken so personally. I am just glad everyone was able to keep a cool head and we were able to have a good time.
> 
> Congrats to all the hop participants for coming out and helping share in our event. It wouldnt be as awesome without you guys.
> ...


i think we all grown here. and its been said before sometimes it takes shit taking to motivate each other and step your game up. at least thats how i see it but thereis a line where it stops


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn someone talkin shit and it wasnt me. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 02:22 PM~10365784
> *damn someone talkin shit and it wasnt me.  :0
> *


i think you got there too late you missed it :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 03:13 PM~10365711
> *still aint cool for good friends to be talkin shyt to each other, even if joking.  just my opinion.
> *


LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2008, 02:25 PM~10365813
> *i think you got there too late you missed it  :biggrin:
> *


i left my house at 10 i got there at 3...its far


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 02:32 PM~10365831
> *i left my house at 10 i got there at 3...its far
> *


it sure is. :angry: but that park is bad ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 03:26 PM~10365815
> *LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 8 2008, 02:54 PM~10365588
> *hahah i had just changed my myspace status before coming in here to "Alberto @ NMEIMAGE.COM is a Say Cheese and Smile while I try to Focus lookin ass *****." hAHAHAHHAHAH :biggrin:
> *


  



> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 03:12 PM~10365702
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: tito_ls, RAGALAC, La_Nena
> 
> ...


should just buy whole care, that'll buff out


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2008, 04:25 PM~10365813
> *i think you got there too late you missed it  :biggrin:
> *


damn i must of left to early!! :angry: 

should of parked on top of homies hood.. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 8 2008, 04:01 PM~10366337
> *damn i must of left to early!! :angry:
> 
> should of parked on top of homies hood.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2008, 06:03 PM~10366355
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
just saying......  
and shit could of coverd the chippen clearcoat.. :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 8 2008, 01:47 PM~10365055
> *xo is where it's at
> *


Hell ya...Thursdays! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' club hoppin, like night at the roxbury,what is love, actin azz ******


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 04:40 PM~10366638
> *o' club hoppin, like night at the roxbury,what is love,  actin azz ******
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing that should hop is the low


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 7 2008, 11:11 PM~10360615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :nono: don't mess with my buddy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 05:59 PM~10366781
> *the only thing that should hop is the low
> *


thinking tat. what you think about that? :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 8 2008, 06:00 PM~10366790
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanks for not sending the after pics


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

its like a candy store..whatever you want they have, lacs, lincolns, regals, cuttys, caprices...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 8 2008, 07:10 PM~10367324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 05:21 PM~10366909
> *thinking tat.  what you think about that?  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 8 2008, 06:10 PM~10367324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


set em straight on the 88's noumsaynnnn cant loose on 72s :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 8 2008, 01:12 PM~10365237
> *Metropolis is the shyt!!!
> *


y extravaganza x10000000000 :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2008, 01:28 PM~10365364
> *no hating dawg. You are a cool ass dude and all the members from your club. shit i like kiking it with you guys . but you know you homie got out of line. that was too much. and  most of the members in tha club took it personal. at least me. since he is dissin one of ours.Is all good tho. no hard feelings with nobody.would you do the same if someone is down talking one of your fellow members?
> *


i get what you'er sain. im sorry of what happen. i didn't see anything because i was with my car. but again i apologize for what happen.and to me if someone talks shit to me ill back it up. but if some one i know started it well you get what you deserbe. :biggrin: i already talked to both and tried to get it straight. but we try to get along with everyone. well atleast me. again i'm really sorry of what happen.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 8 2008, 07:34 PM~10367504
> *y extravaganza x10000000000 :cheesy:
> *



Aquario, Amazonia, Olympus... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 8 2008, 01:12 PM~10365239
> *DON'T FORGET ESCAPADE 2001 2006!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


went there once , it's good too :cheesy: i send a text to them screens they have, now i get bunch of text on fridays :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 8 2008, 06:38 PM~10367537
> *went there once , it's good too :cheesy: i send a text to them screens they have, now i get bunch of text on fridays :uh:
> *


what goin on witcha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 8 2008, 07:33 PM~10367496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 06:43 PM~10367574
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


why dont u spend less time on the computer and get to crackin in that 68. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 8 2008, 07:38 PM~10367537
> *went there once , it's good too :cheesy: i send a text to them screens they have, now i get bunch of text on fridays :uh:
> *


did you put "show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!." :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 06:46 PM~10367598
> *did you put "show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!."  :uh:
> *


lol, nah, i put houston lowriders in the mudaf .... house!!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 08:44 PM~10367587
> *why dont u spend less time on the computer and get to crackin in that 68.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
cause he dont want to bring it out just to have Kustoms make him garage it again... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 8 2008, 06:51 PM~10367636
> *:uh:
> cause he dont want to bring it out just to have Kustoms make him garage it again... :biggrin:
> *


ouchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 06:39 PM~10367548
> *what goin on witcha
> *


i see u hittin them switches at the picnic, u could easily place in the single pump comp  , WITH A CLEAN ASS RIDE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 07:57 PM~10367214
> *its like a candy store..whatever you want they have, lacs, lincolns, regals, cuttys, caprices...
> 
> 
> ...


where's this at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 8 2008, 06:53 PM~10367656
> *i see u hittin them switches at the picnic,  u could easily place in the single pump comp  , WITH A CLEAN ASS RIDE
> *


im gonna cram some 4.5 in the front and see what it do, but i aint pullin up til i chrome the undercarriage


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 06:52 PM~10367640
> *ouchhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


 HAY GUEYYYYY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 06:55 PM~10367671
> *im gonna cram some 4.5 in the front and see what it do,  but i aint pullin up til i chrome the undercarriage
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 08:55 PM~10367671
> *im gonna cram some 4.5 in the front and see what it do,  but i aint pullin up til i chrome the undercarriage
> *


well while ur feeling in the chromeing mood......
i could use my undies done... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 8 2008, 06:58 PM~10367703
> *well while ur feeling in the chromeing mood......
> i could use my undies done... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 07:44 PM~10367587
> *why dont u spend less time on the computer and get to crackin in that 68.  :uh:
> *


at work puto


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

company man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 08:16 PM~10367874
> *company man
> *


tattoo artist


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 09:13 PM~10367849
> *at work puto
> *


***** had to GOOGLE the spelling of work!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Apr 8 2008, 07:58 PM~10367703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 07:24 PM~10367958
> *tattoo artist
> *


U AINT TALKIN BOUT GETTIN INKED UP..............................HEARD U SCARED OF NEEDLES AND SHIT.....................I GOTA PATNA THAT GOT HIS OWN SHOP U TALMBOUT ILL TELL TO GIVE U DA FNU DISCOUNT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2008, 07:31 PM~10368048
> *U AINT TALKIN BOUT GETTIN INKED UP..............................HEARD U SCARED OF NEEDLES AND SHIT.....................I GOTA PATNA THAT GOT HIS OWN SHOP U TALMBOUT ILL TELL TO GIVE U DA FNU DISCOUNT
> *


inside joke i told some hoodrat at a bar that i can fix her busted up tatts cuz im a tattoo artist, she beleive it..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 09:28 PM~10368017
> *he said chromed, not washed  :uh:
> so
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 07:33 PM~10368080
> *inside joke i told some hoodrat at a bar that i can fix her busted up tatts cuz im a tattoo artist, she beleive it..
> *


 :uh: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH I C MY BADDDDDDDDDDDD.............. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2008, 07:35 PM~10368099
> *:uh: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH I C MY BADDDDDDDDDDDD.............. :angry:
> *


grown up bar, nice and hood, i would invite but i dont think ur old enuff to drink?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

look at this pile, if he's not eatin little kids, he's sleepin :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 07:37 PM~10368107
> *grown up bar, nice and hood, i would invite but i dont think ur old enuff to drink?
> *


IM OLD ENOUGH.....................BUT IM TOO HIGH CLASS FOR THEM HOOD BARS..............DONT THINK THEY WOULD LET MY COMIC BOOK CHUCKS IN THERE...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 8 2008, 08:31 PM~10368048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i told em he said he skurred to go


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2008, 08:38 PM~10368120
> *IM OLD ENOUGH.....................BUT IM TOO HIGH CLASS FOR THEM HOOD BARS..............DONT THINK THEY WOULD LET MY COMIC BOOK CHUCKS IN THERE...................... :biggrin:
> *


bikers there woulda had their way with you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 07:40 PM~10368135
> *already tatted up  back in 90's with homemade machine.  you prolly still in diapers back then little man.  or running around playing with the tuba.  :uh:
> i told em    he said he skurred to go
> *


AINT NO B.N.P.P. THERE NO POINT IN GOING TO THOSE PLACES.......................



BRAND
NEW
PUSSY
POTENTIAL.....


I DONT WANT THEM 40 YEAR OLD HOODRATS LIKE YALL OVER THE HILL ****** DO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 07:41 PM~10368142
> *bikers there woulda had their way with you
> *


GUESS U KNOW THAT FROM EXPERIENCE HU??????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2008, 08:46 PM~10368191
> *AINT NO B.N.P.P. THERE NO POINT IN GOING TO THOSE PLACES.......................
> BRAND
> NEW
> ...


more for me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 07:40 PM~10368135
> *already tatted up  back in 90's with homemade machine.  you prolly still in diapers back then little man.  or running around playing with the tuba.  :uh:
> i told em    he said he skurred to go
> *


shit aint nothing to be scared of, its on northside, were they sell homemade wooden bumper kits out the trunk (true story)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 07:41 PM~10368142
> *bikers there woulda had their way with you
> *


yea after seening his cominc book vans they woulda told him "get your purse and make-up, we goin to the rest room" (true story again) :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 8 2008, 08:48 PM~10368212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 07:40 PM~10368135
> *already tatted up  back in 90's with homemade machine.  you prolly still in diapers back then little man.  or running around playing with the tuba.  :uh:
> 
> *


TUBA DIVER!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 8 2008, 07:48 PM~10368207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........BUT WATCH MA SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


BUT THATS WAT I GOT 5A CHAMP WIT ME FOR


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2008, 07:51 PM~10368241
> *$?
> :0
> *


HE WAS TRYIN TO GET 100 FOR IT,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2008, 07:51 PM~10368250
> *SHIT DO WAT U DO..................
> .........BUT WATCH MA SHOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> BUT THATS WAT I GOT 5A CHAMP WIT ME FOR
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW I TAKE CARE OF ALL MY LIL GIRLS..

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 7 2008, 08:41 PM~10360354
> *:nono:
> 
> 
> *


SOMEBODY SAY SOMETHIN????????/ :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 8 2008, 08:52 PM~10368256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 07:53 PM~10368267
> *JUST LET ME KNOW I TAKE CARE OF ALL MY LIL GIRLS..
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


GO BUY U SOME STACEY ADAMS SO U CAN COME WIT DADDY TO SHADOW BAR DOWNTOWN THIS WEEKEDN  


SHOW U WAT FEMALES POSE TO LOOK LIKE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2008, 07:55 PM~10368292
> *GO BUY U SOME STACEY ADAMS SO U CAN COME WIT DADDY TO SHADOW BAR DOWNTOWN THIS WEEKEDN
> SHOW U WAT FEMALES POSE TO LOOK LIKE
> *


i cant afford those places


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 07:56 PM~10368311
> *i cant afford those places
> *


***** PLEASE I KNOW U GOT THE MULA.......................I JUST THINK U SCARED TO BE ROUND SOME REAL FEMALES NOT SOME OLD HAGS..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hag(s) shit all u need is 1 good one :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 07:58 PM~10368337
> *hag(s) shit all u need is 1 good one  :biggrin:
> *


U NEED 4 HAG(S) TO ADD UP TO ONE GOOD ONE..................ITS IN DA RULE BOOK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2008, 08:57 PM~10368328
> ****** PLEASE I KNOW U GOT THE MULA.......................I JUST THINK U SCARED TO BE ROUND SOME REAL FEMALES NOT SOME OLD HAGS..........
> *


you can keep all those lil gurls playing dress up with their mommies gear.. i'm into grown woman holding their own loot and offering me puff off their blunt.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 06:57 PM~10367214
> *its like a candy store..whatever you want they have, lacs, lincolns, regals, cuttys, caprices...
> 
> 
> ...


\

Yes where is this place?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 05:57 PM~10367214
> *its like a candy store..whatever you want they have, lacs, lincolns, regals, cuttys, caprices...
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE ONE THAT I HEAR IS OFF IN SPRING SUMWHERE??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i heard theres a good one in colombus. i need a 42 or 44 inch moonroof. anyone?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2008, 01:43 PM~10365014
> *LOL
> 
> what was the name of that spot you told me bout on fridays?
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


man i can't believe everyone let that slide..........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 06:57 PM~10367214
> *its like a candy store..whatever you want they have, lacs, lincolns, regals, cuttys, caprices...
> 
> 
> ...



down here in Temple....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 8 2008, 07:57 PM~10367214
> *its like a candy store..whatever you want they have, lacs, lincolns, regals, cuttys, caprices...
> 
> 
> ...


*ANY MONTE CARLO?* :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 8 2008, 06:36 PM~10367520
> *i get what you'er sain. im sorry of what happen. i didn't see anything because i was with my car. but again i apologize for what happen.and to me if someone talks shit to me ill back it up. but if some one i know started it well you get what you deserbe.  :biggrin: i already talked to both and tried to get it straight. but we try to get along with everyone. well atleast me. again i'm really sorry of what happen.
> *


you we all good mario. :biggrin: you some cool ass people.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 9 2008, 05:41 AM~10370545
> *down here in Temple....
> *



sup tito....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

wednesday


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 9 2008, 05:41 AM~10370545
> *down here in Temple....
> *


You said lincolns...what year and model were you able to say you remember recognizing? :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2008, 09:48 PM~10368212
> *shit aint nothing to be scared of, its on northside, were they sell homemade wooden bumper kits out the trunk (true story)
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** wanted me to put it on tha caprice.......aaaaaaahahahaha....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2008, 08:46 PM~10368191
> *AINT NO B.N.P.P. THERE NO POINT IN GOING TO THOSE PLACES.......................
> BRAND
> NEW
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 8 2008, 11:19 PM~10369606
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> man i can't believe everyone let that slide..........
> *


i knew you wouldnt.

:buttkick: LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2008, 07:37 PM~10368109
> *look at this pile, if he's not eatin little kids, he's sleepin  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 9 2008, 08:52 AM~10370902
> *wednesday
> *


WEDNESDAY IN DEED....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 9 2008, 07:22 AM~10370619
> *ANY MONTE CARLO? :dunno:
> *


I have some LS parts what you need? :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2008, 10:37 AM~10371529
> *I have some LS parts what you need? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LEFT FENDER.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Wasup people? Been a while..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 9 2008, 10:45 AM~10371606
> *:0  LEFT FENDER.
> *


naw sorry only have the ls chromes and header


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:45 AM~10371606
> *:0  LEFT FENDER.
> *


ebay $99 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 9 2008, 11:00 AM~10371736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10371952
> *
> :0
> *


my bad.. those were regular mc fenders. heres guy with ls fenders for $179 he also has a few rocker panels. might wanna snag em up , just in case.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LH-Front-Fe...sspagenameZWDVW

heres another one for $200 with the rocker moldings still on it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1886-88-mon...sspagenameZWDVW (my bad thats pass side)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne hold up.. ebay store "the g body shop" :0 

http://stores.ebay.com/the-G-body-shop


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*THANX YALL*  THAT'S SOME GOOD INFO!!! :thumbsup: 

JUST WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I AM NOW SELLING AND INSTALLING *HID KITS* :0 

PLUS LED INTERIOR/EXTERIOR REPLACEMENT BULBS.  

PM ME FOR MORE INFO... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 9 2008, 11:52 AM~10372653
> *I AM NOW SELLING AND INSTALLING HID KITS :0
> 
> PLUS LED INTERIOR/EXTERIOR REPLACEMENT BULBS.
> ...


are any available for motorcycles if so what are the specs


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 9 2008, 06:22 AM~10370619
> *ANY MONTE CARLO? :dunno:
> *



yeah they have montes out there, but my lil cuz has a luxury sport parts car he willing 2 get rid of, he has the whole front clip 2 it still....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 9 2008, 10:52 AM~10372653
> *I AM NOW SELLING AND INSTALLING HID KITS :0
> 
> PLUS LED INTERIOR/EXTERIOR REPLACEMENT BULBS.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 9 2008, 07:37 AM~10370831
> *sup tito....
> *



sup mike, whats da deal, how things been goin??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2008, 07:57 AM~10370931
> *You said lincolns...what year and model were you able to say you remember recognizing? :0
> *



what year are you looking 4??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 9 2008, 01:02 PM~10372726
> *are any available for motorcycles if so what are the specs
> *


yes there are but that kit cost more i think being that the balas box is smaller


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 9 2008, 12:19 AM~10369606
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> man i can't believe everyone let that slide..........
> *


do worry she could use a break....she has a trophy room in her house with everyons nuts.......she is runnin out of room :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 9 2008, 12:13 PM~10372832
> *what year are you looking 4??
> *


65-69 4-door lincoln conti


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2008, 01:20 PM~10373413
> *65-69 4-door lincoln conti
> *



honestly i seen one not 2 long ago 4 sale...let me figure it out where and ill let ya know, and ill also check there and see if they have one..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 9 2008, 01:21 PM~10373426
> *honestly i seen one not 2 long ago 4 sale...let me figure it out where and ill let ya know, and ill also check there and see if they have one..
> *


THANKS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2008, 12:20 PM~10373413
> *65-69 4-door lincoln conti
> *


there is one for sale in texas on the classified forums


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 9 2008, 01:10 PM~10373337
> *do worry she could use a break....she has a trophy room in her house with everyons nuts.......she is runnin out of room :0
> *


you mutha fker..... :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 9 2008, 01:59 PM~10373729
> *there is one for sale in texas on the classified forums
> *


oooh thanks, just saw it. Ots for 13K.....kinda looking for something cheaper....like waaaaaay cheaper. A project. Not sure which route is cheaper in the long run.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2008, 02:43 PM~10374005
> *oooh thanks, just saw it.  Ots for 13K.....kinda looking for something cheaper....like waaaaaay cheaper. A project. Not sure which route is cheaper in the long run.
> *




thats alot of overtime at the clubs pimpin...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2008, 01:43 PM~10374005
> *oooh thanks, just saw it.  Ots for 13K.....kinda looking for something cheaper....like waaaaaay cheaper. A project. Not sure which route is cheaper in the long run.
> *


not that one on page # 4 looks like some lady is selly four cars in Mission Tx 
2ND CAR A 1965 LINCOLN CONNTINENTAL HAVE ORIGINAL TITLE FROM FIRST OWNER. NEVER BEEN CHANGD SO IF YOU BUY AND CHANGE TITLE YOU WOULD BE 2ND OWNER!! CAR HAS NO BATTERY AND WE HAVE NEVER TRIED TO START BOUGHT CAR FOR MY HUSBAND 5 YEARS AGO FOR HIS BIRTHDAY AND HE HAS NEVER TOUCHED IT TIME TO GET RID OF IT!!! CAR HAS VERY LITTLE RUST JUST ON TOP OF TRUNK LID ALL CHROME ON CAR, AND HOOD EMBLEM WAS BROKE OFF BUT IN GLOVE BOX. ALL ELECTRIC INSIDE WAS GARAGED UNTIL ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO WE MOVED BUT HAS BEEN COVERED SINCE. CAR HAS ORIGINAL 86,815 MILES MAN I BOUGHT FROM SAID HE STARTED CAR AND IT RAN. MAKE SERIOUS OFFER!! 
is unde four cars for sale in tx or somenthing like that :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 9 2008, 03:17 PM~10374280
> *not that one on page # 4 looks like some lady is selly four cars in Mission Tx
> 2ND CAR A 1965 LINCOLN CONNTINENTAL HAVE ORIGINAL TITLE FROM FIRST OWNER. NEVER BEEN CHANGD SO IF YOU BUY AND CHANGE TITLE YOU WOULD BE 2ND OWNER!! CAR HAS NO BATTERY AND WE HAVE NEVER TRIED TO START BOUGHT CAR FOR MY HUSBAND 5 YEARS AGO FOR HIS BIRTHDAY AND HE HAS NEVER TOUCHED IT TIME TO GET RID OF IT!!! CAR HAS VERY LITTLE RUST JUST ON TOP OF TRUNK LID ALL CHROME ON CAR, AND HOOD EMBLEM WAS BROKE OFF BUT IN GLOVE BOX. ALL ELECTRIC INSIDE WAS GARAGED UNTIL ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO WE MOVED BUT HAS BEEN COVERED SINCE. CAR HAS ORIGINAL 86,815 MILES MAN I BOUGHT FROM SAID HE STARTED CAR AND IT RAN. MAKE SERIOUS OFFER!!
> is unde four cars for sale in tx or somenthing like that :biggrin:
> *


Having trouble finding...I do a search and when I hit page 2 it says admin has turned off search or some crap. Oh well....its not like I have the money at this moment.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 9 2008, 01:10 PM~10373337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smile say cheese, i need a lincoln, actin azz *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 03:39 PM~10374443
> *
> smile say cheese, i need a lincoln, actin azz  *****
> *


HAHAHAHAH 

I found the topic....the lincoln sold on April 4. Oh well, neeeeexxt.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2008, 03:53 PM~10374556
> *HAHAHAHAH
> 
> I found the topic....the lincoln sold on April 4.  Oh well, neeeeexxt.
> *


ain't even been paying attention. what year you want?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYZy9eRazVw


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2008, 03:40 PM~10374445
> *pat
> *


wuddup mo' city g


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2008, 02:53 PM~10374556
> *HAHAHAHAH
> 
> I found the topic....the lincoln sold on April 4.  Oh well, neeeeexxt.
> *


sucks :angry: .You looking for a clean ride . your theme "Kenedy's Last Ride" :biggrin: That should be a good project


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2008, 10:57 PM~10368905
> *i heard theres a good one in colombus.  i need a 42 or 44 inch moonroof.  anyone?
> *


i got one. ring me up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 04:42 PM~10374999
> *i got one.  ring me up
> *


here we go with the sentimental value :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 05:43 PM~10375015
> *here we go with the sentimental value  :uh:
> *


yes bitch was saving it for when you decide to hang out the top and let your titties flap flap flap down the seawall.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 04:45 PM~10375029
> *yes bitch was saving it for when you decide to hang out the top and let your titties flap flap flap down the seawall.
> *


seriously, how much without sentimental value?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 05:47 PM~10375044
> *seriously, how much without sentimental value?
> *


a lot man :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 04:48 PM~10375056
> *a lot man  :tears:
> *


kinda steep. give you $50


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 9 2008, 08:37 AM~10371529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need that! tried PM you but it said ur inbox might be full or sumthing? but how much and pics! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 05:49 PM~10375068
> *kinda steep.  give you $50
> *


SOLD TO THE MAN WITH THE MANBOOBIES!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 04:51 PM~10375082
> *SOLD TO THE MAN WITH THE MANBOOBIES!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


:uh: rivi had dibs on it.. so nevermind.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 05:52 PM~10375093
> *:uh:
> *


ok, buyer didn't accept, up for sale again. :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 05:53 PM~10375105
> *ok, buyer didn't accept, up for sale again.  :buttkick:
> *


*SOLD!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 05:52 PM~10375093
> *:uh:  rivi had dibs on it..      so nevermind.
> *


He didn't even call me up, someone else did. Sold to 1st come 1st serve.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Attention Patrick, I have you on the phone but I feel bad so please accept this message of ---------------> :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 05:23 PM~10375338
> *Attention Patrick, I have you on the phone but I feel bad so please accept this message of ---------------> :happysad:
> *



:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 05:13 PM~10375263
> *He didn't even call me up, someone else did.  Sold to 1st come 1st serve.
> *


did you really sell it....if not how much?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 06:24 PM~10375339
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2008, 05:24 PM~10375346
> *did you really sell it....if not how much?
> *



no he really did. now he shall get free cagada pics daily :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2008, 06:24 PM~10375346
> *did you really sell it....if not how much?
> *


Homeboy is on his way, if he backs out then patricia gets dibs on it. After that everyone else can get dibs on it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10375356
> *no he really did.  now he shall get free cagada pics daily :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 05:26 PM~10375360
> *Homeboy is on his way, if he backs out then patricia gets dibs on it.  After that everyone else can get dibs on it.
> *


who bought it....local rider?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got to log off and wait for peewee to come pick this shit up. :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 05:27 PM~10375368
> *:cheesy:
> *



thats nothing to be happy about :ugh: 




> *texasgold Posted Today, 05:28 PM
> 
> who bought it....local rider? *


you could say that.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

parts washer, never used. 50 bucks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 06:33 PM~10375405
> *thats nothing to be happy about  :ugh:
> you could say that.....
> *


no shit man. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i believe there was an agreement that the buyer is to remain anonymous......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 05:37 PM~10375437
> *i believe there was an agreement that the buyer is to remain anonymous......
> *


anonymity is for queers, just fyi


and yes i had to google anonymity to figure out spelling. and what!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 05:40 PM~10375464
> *anonymity is for queers,      just fyi
> and yes i had to google anonymity to figure out spelling.  and what!
> *


well...not if mr. latin has anything to say about it :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 06:47 PM~10375547
> *well...not if mr. latin has anything to say about it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going paparazzi on that lil ******.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 05:42 PM~10374999
> *i got one.  ring me up
> *


CALLED NO ANSWER........... :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2008, 01:25 PM~10373463
> *THANKS  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


That one sold. Or too much of a project.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 9 2008, 07:04 PM~10375773
> *CALLED NO ANSWER........... :angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


It sold man. Next time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Cool lil fella for being a snitch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 06:02 PM~10376339
> *Cool lil fella for being a snitch.
> 
> 
> ...


is that smurf impala65????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2008, 07:07 PM~10376393
> *is that smurf impala65????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 9 2008, 04:23 PM~10374790
> *sucks :angry: .You looking for a clean ride . your theme "Kenedy's Last Ride" :biggrin: That should be a good project
> *


Well definitely something that isnt gonna fall apart as its loaded on a flat bed, but not something already fixed up going for 10K. Kennedy was in a convertible version but I wanna have a hardtop. With top in trunk there isnt room for hardly anything else. That was the last of the 4 door verts in USA and maybe the only?. :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

gota 5th wheel bucket for sale needs some metal work and be rechromed..............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2008, 08:07 PM~10376393
> *is that smurf impala65????????
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10376339
> *Cool lil fella for being a snitch.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a pinche snitch 

and wasn't this the dude talkin about wanting to fight over me calling em a snitch? hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 06:14 PM~10376463
> *:cheesy:
> *


se ve mas chavalon que yo el vato.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 08:16 PM~10376483
> *looks like a pinche snitch
> 
> and wasn't this the dude talkin about wanting to fight over me calling em a snitch?    hno:
> *


he's like your miniature dog, looks harmless but packs a woof!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2008, 07:17 PM~10376492
> *se ve mas chavalon que yo el vato.......
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 07:18 PM~10376496
> *he's like your miniature dog, looks harmless but packs a woof!
> *


must be a straight up 3x OG killer then :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 07:16 PM~10376483
> *
> 
> and wasn't this the dude talkin about wanting to fight over me calling em a snitch?    hno:
> *


 :roflmao: and the only way your fat ass will get me is if you manage to bear hug me till my little pieces of shit come out, but i doubt it


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 08:16 PM~10376483
> *looks like a pinche snitch
> 
> and wasn't this the dude talkin about wanting to fight over me calling em a snitch?    hno:
> *


 :0 
chit homies 2light 2 fight
get sat on his wallet.. :0 :biggrin: 

and shit 68 u 2fat 2fight ud fuck around and catch a heart attack,stroke or sumthing!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

David sent me a picture today....Now i know why your always broke, your too busy hanging out at the gay bars buying strange men drinks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 9 2008, 06:36 PM~10376678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM.............CAUGHT EM RED HANDED!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10376339
> *Cool lil fella for being a snitch.
> 
> *


:angry: 

nah who ever is telling you that stuff is a snitch, you know what im talkin about


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 9 2008, 06:40 PM~10376735
> *:angry:
> 
> nah who ever is telling you that stuff is a snitch, you know what im talkin about
> *


CALMATE LIL SMURF............LOL..................U KNOW U DONE FUCKED UP THO BY LETTIN LATIN GETA HOLD OF UR PIC THO...........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2008, 07:44 PM~10376782
> *CALMATE LIL SMURF............LOL..................U KNOW U DONE FUCKED UP THO BY LETTIN LATIN GETA HOLD OF UR PIC THO...........
> *


was looking at his cars and when i turned around he the cam in my face.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

need G-body adapter left side for KOs...needs to have good teeth nice and pointy

anybody....putting my Ds on and found out i need one adapter


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 9 2008, 06:46 PM~10376808
> *was looking at his  cars and when i turned around he the cam in my face.
> *


YEA UR FUCKED NEXT THING U KNOW YOUR FACE WILL BE ON SOME FUCKIN GAY PIC AND THEN YOULL HAVE A OFF TOPIC NAMED AFTER U :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2008, 08:47 PM~10376822
> *need G-body adapter left side for KOs...needs to have good teeth nice and pointy
> 
> anybody....putting my Ds on and found out i need one adapter
> *


DAMN LET ME THINK LEFT IS WHITE..NOPE HAVE A RED 1 THOUGH..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 9 2008, 07:52 PM~10376869
> *DAMN LET ME THINK LEFT IS WHITE..NOPE HAVE A RED 1 THOUGH..
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2008, 08:53 PM~10376882
> *
> *


WE CAN PAINT IT WHITE AND USE LOCKTIGHT OR JBWELD,
JUST DONT HAVE A FLAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 9 2008, 07:40 PM~10376735
> *:angry:
> 
> nah who ever is telling you that stuff is a snitch, you know what im talkin about
> *


well all know you a snitch. just apologize for your snitch threats and maybe we'll let it go.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 07:57 PM~10376932
> *well all know you a snitch.    just apologize for your snitch threats and maybe we'll let it go.
> *


never, aint going down like a pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10376982
> *never, aint going down like a pussy
> *


but you'll go down like a snitch right?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 08:03 PM~10376991
> *but you'll go down like a snitch right?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 07:57 PM~10376932
> *well all know you a snitch.    just apologize for your snitch threats and maybe we'll let it go.
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 07:17 PM~10376489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they for sale :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2008, 06:47 PM~10376822
> *need G-body adapter left side for KOs...needs to have good teeth nice and pointy
> 
> anybody....putting my Ds on and found out i need one adapter
> *


did u loose my number i got 10 adapters :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 9 2008, 08:34 PM~10376659
> *:roflmao:  and the only way your fat ass will get me is if you manage to bear hug me till my little pieces of shit come out, but i doubt it
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403268


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10376982
> *never, aint going down like a pussy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10377301
> *did u loose my number i got 10 adapters  :uh:
> *


didnt you see man say g-body :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 9 2008, 09:23 PM~10377195
> *they for sale :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 9 2008, 07:36 PM~10376678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



who do you think was behind the camera jackass? :uh: 

he said he felt insecure, i was merely providing bodyguard service for him since it was his 1st performance at this particular bar. being that he is so 'widely' known in the gay community, i was just there to make sure nobody got a free squeeze. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 08:56 PM~10377471
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 09:58 PM~10377496
> *who do you think was behind the camera jackass? :uh:
> 
> he said he felt insecure, i was merely providing bodyguard service for him since it was his 1st performance at this particular bar.  being that he is so 'widely' known in the gay community, i was just there to make sure nobody got a free squeeze.  :biggrin:
> *


well your partner to the left looks like he saw a par du huevoz on stage.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 08:58 PM~10377496
> *who do you think was behind the camera jackass? :uh:
> 
> he said he felt insecure, i was merely providing bodyguard service for him since it was his 1st performance at this particular bar.  being that he is so 'widely' known in the gay community, i was just there to make sure nobody got a free squeeze.  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 08:59 PM~10377523
> *well your partner to the left looks like he saw a par du huevoz on stage.
> *


yea, thats gay anthony. he was mad cus somebody poured a whole salt shaker into his tea while he went to pee.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 09:13 PM~10377726
> *yea, thats gay anthony.  he was mad cus somebody poured a whole salt shaker into his tea while he went to pee.
> *


childish


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10377301
> *did u loose my number i got 10 adapters  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :nicoderm: 

called, left voicemail, nothing....sent message, nothing  


:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2008, 09:15 PM~10377751
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nicoderm:
> 
> called, left voicemail, nothing....sent message, nothing
> ...


probably busy exraying old folks and telling them about his days of being a grappling champ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 09:15 PM~10377746
> *childish
> *



no, funny. :uh: gramps.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2008, 08:15 PM~10377751
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nicoderm:
> 
> called, left voicemail, nothing....sent message, nothing
> ...


my bad homie, i found my phone under my bed, dont ask how it got there :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2008, 09:27 PM~10377877
> *my bad homie, i found my phone under my bed, dont ask how it got there  :uh:
> *


got the rim on..but still gonna need that adapter


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10376346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fkin latin.... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2008, 09:34 PM~10377950
> *fkin latin.... :roflmao:
> *


got your text last nite. thanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 09:36 PM~10377967
> *got your text last nite.  thanks
> *


:ugh: i aint text you. 

oh and dont be callin my phone and then hanging up. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Apr 9 2008, 05:51 PM~10375081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fkin Bojoe :uh: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2008, 10:31 PM~10377926
> *got the rim on..but still gonna need that adapter
> *


got some brand new over here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2008, 09:39 PM~10378005
> *:ugh:  i aint text you.
> 
> oh and dont be callin my phone and then hanging up. :uh:
> *


that was just a miss dial. and you sure you aint send text last night?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 09:45 PM~10378067
> *that was just a miss dial.  and you sure you aint send text last night?
> *


 :uh: 

im sure i didnt text you last night....just double checked. wrong person.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10376346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Pinche Latin and his pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2008, 09:47 PM~10378090
> *:uh:
> 
> im sure i didnt text you last night....just double checked. wrong person.
> *


must been another female text me saying they aint got chonies on.. and they thinkin of me. :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2008, 10:47 PM~10378090
> *:uh:
> 
> im sure i didnt text you last night....just double checked. wrong person.
> *


yeah you were texting me :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

server :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10376346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that your oldest son?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 09:49 PM~10378116
> *must been another female text me saying they aint got chonies on..  and they thinkin of me.      :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:

yea that was another female....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2008, 09:50 PM~10378123
> *yeah you were texting me :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2008, 09:52 PM~10378135
> *is that your oldest son?
> *


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2008, 09:53 PM~10378142
> *:roflmao:
> 
> yea that was another female....
> *


oh nevermind then


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2008, 10:54 PM~10378146
> *:cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2008, 09:54 PM~10378151
> *oh  nevermind then
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2008, 09:10 PM~10339032
> *wont look as good in your minitruck  :uh:
> *



yeah but at least I'm* LIFTED* :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2008, 09:55 PM~10378160
> *lol
> *


loco LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2008, 09:58 PM~10378193
> *yeah but at least I'm LIFTED :biggrin:
> *


waste of juice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2008, 10:11 PM~10378299
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:
:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 07:58 PM~10377496
> *who do you think was behind the camera jackass? :uh:
> 
> he said he felt insecure, i was merely providing bodyguard service for him since it was his 1st performance at this particular bar.  being that he is so 'widely' known in the gay community, i was just there to make sure nobody got a free squeeze.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2008, 09:20 PM~10378383
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


wanna by my red rims..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2008, 07:37 PM~10368109
> *look at this pile, if he's not eatin little kids, he's sleepin  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



fuck u bish...

at least i'm not take pix messeage of my pecker like u and sending them out to all the male contacts in your phonebook.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 9 2008, 06:36 PM~10376678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put on some pounds huh big guy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2008, 08:58 PM~10378193
> *yeah but at least I'm LIFTED :biggrin:
> *


owned


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2008, 09:29 PM~10378460
> *fuck u bish...
> 
> at least i'm not take pix messeage of my pecker like u and sending them out to all the male contacts in your phonebook.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yall some fools dave


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 9 2008, 07:58 PM~10377496
> *who do you think was behind the camera jackass? :uh:
> 
> he said he felt insecure, i was merely providing bodyguard service for him since it was his 1st performance at this particular bar.  being that he is so 'widely' known in the gay community, i was just there to make sure nobody got a free squeeze.  :biggrin:
> *


stupid :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 9 2008, 09:29 PM~10378465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yall some fools dave
> *



no joke one of the guys at work asked to borrow his cell and started to be noisy then found a self pix of his junk that he's been texting :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 9 2008, 06:36 PM~10376678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: 

Big Wyner


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 9 2008, 09:28 PM~10378457
> *wanna by my red rims..
> *


price..
but they are red and gold huh??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2008, 10:52 PM~10378135
> *is that your oldest son?
> *


Yeah haven't seen him since he was born :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2008, 11:37 PM~10378528
> *no joke one of the guys at work asked to borrow his cell and started to be noisy then found a self pix of his junk that he's been texting :barf:
> *


glad i didn't get that pic of el worm :burn:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 9 2008, 01:02 PM~10372726
> *are any available for motorcycles if so what are the specs
> *


I've seen them, have never installed them on a bike before, but I'm pretty sure I can get them. PM me the specs on the bike and I'll let you know


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2008, 06:12 PM~10376441
> *Well definitely something that isnt gonna fall apart as its loaded on a flat bed, but not something already fixed up going for 10K.  Kennedy was in a convertible version but I wanna have a hardtop.  With top in trunk there isnt room for hardly anything else.  That was the last of the 4 door verts in USA and maybe the only?.  :dunno:
> *


seen one in sum website that sells classic cant remember tha name. it was bout a year ago tho.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: WAKEY WAKEY


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2008, 09:02 AM~10380171
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hola!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2008, 10:24 AM~10380550
> *hola!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2008, 12:17 PM~10381272
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 10 2008, 10:19 AM~10381286
> *
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dead


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

spam


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

agreed


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

not spam it's an Invitation!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2008, 12:34 PM~10381827
> *not spam it's an Invitation!
> *


cover charge = spam


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2008, 12:38 PM~10381879
> *cover charge = spam
> *


No cover charge = Free to get in..and free shots before 12


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2008, 12:45 PM~10381964
> *No cover charge = Free to get in..and free shots before 12
> *


hmmm still dont go to midtown.. and fk "rock" music


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2008, 12:47 PM~10381988
> *hmmm      still dont go to midtown.. and fk "rock" music
> *


free wings and pizza pockets to be given away....lmao


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2008, 11:45 AM~10381964
> *No cover charge = Free to get in..and free shots before 12
> *


thats it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2008, 11:57 AM~10381496
> *dead
> *


:yes:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 9 2008, 05:52 AM~10370703
> *you we all good mario.  :biggrin: you some cool ass people.
> *


thankx, just trien to keep it good for every one. we dont have much places to cruise or do anything. know if we start fighting we will loose all tha little we have. lets try to keep everything cool. for everyone. you'll cool 2!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

WHERE IS ALL THA SINGLE PUMPS AT????? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 10 2008, 12:45 PM~10381964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 


Well I know Zar will be celebrating this Friday at Copa, and I believe Geo will be celebrating his at Copa Friday too. I told him its almost easier to get into Copa than into Drink Houston. PLus Copa having that Lingerie or pajama party or whatever that all 3 of us are doing photoshoot for. Sounds like a good time, ESPECIALLY for those of us who dont have to pay to get in :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2008, 01:53 PM~10382525
> *Jon, its almost not worth the effort.
> :uh:
> Well I know Zar will be celebrating this Friday at Copa, and I believe Geo will be celebrating his at Copa Friday too. I told him its almost easier to get into Copa than into Drink Houston.  PLus Copa having that Lingerie or pajama party or whatever that all 3 of us are doing photoshoot for.  Sounds like a good time, ESPECIALLY for those of us who dont have to pay to get in  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW


GEO GONNA BE THERE TOO? DAMMIT MAN.....HEY HIT ME UP ON THE CELL....YOU I WANNA TAKE YOUR PICTURE SO STAND RIGHT THERE AND SMILE LOOKING ASS NIKKA


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 10 2008, 02:06 PM~10382633
> *YEAH I KNOW
> GEO GONNA BE THERE TOO? DAMMIT MAN.....HEY HIT ME UP ON THE CELL....YOU I WANNA TAKE YOUR PICTURE SO STAND RIGHT THERE AND SMILE LOOKING ASS NIKKA
> *


Alright you Dont take my picture cause I dont wanna get caught up I aint s'posed to be here looking ass *****!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 12:37 PM~10382397
> *thankx, just trien to keep it good for every one. we dont have much places to cruise or do anything. know if we start fighting we will loose all tha little we have. lets try to keep everything cool. for everyone. you'll cool 2!!!
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 10 2008, 02:07 PM~10382649
> *Alright  you  Dont take my picture cause I dont wanna get caught up I aint s'posed to be here looking ass *****!!  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO....YOU I GOT YOU ON CAM WITH A BOOTY IN YOUR FACE LOOKING ASS NIKKA


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 10 2008, 12:59 PM~10382109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought downtown and midtown spots were full of ballas with deep pockets that aint worried about no cover charge. hmmm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

slim...natasha beddingfield??? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2008, 02:59 PM~10383139
> *slim...natasha beddingfield??? :ugh:
> *


beats stevie b


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2008, 03:13 PM~10383269
> *beats stevie b
> *


:roflmao:


:nono:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 9 2008, 09:28 PM~10378457
> *wanna by my red rims..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 10 2008, 03:34 PM~10383456
> *
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2008, 03:59 PM~10383139
> *slim...natasha beddingfield??? :ugh:
> *


AND ***** LEAST I AINT GOT NUTZ ALL OVER THE PLACE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2008, 03:39 PM~10383513
> *AND ***** LEAST I AINT GOT NUTZ ALL OVER THE PLACE
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 10 2008, 03:19 PM~10383327
> *:roflmao:
> :nono:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=403405&st=0


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2008, 02:36 PM~10383476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 10 2008, 03:56 PM~10383672
> *]how about now [/URL]
> *


you can't do enbedded links. can only post the url :uh: everybody knows that. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/GVvxuOnlyh0&hl=en


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2008, 03:39 PM~10383513
> *AND ***** LEAST I AINT GOT NUTZ ALL OVER THE PLACE
> *


dont be jealous fool...!

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2008, 03:57 PM~10383681
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=403405&st=0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

much props to CIPRIANO of FIRME and PEDRO FRAIRE of LEGIONS for their features on the june LRM issue.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2008, 02:59 PM~10383708
> *you can't do enbedded links.  can only post the url  :uh:  everybody knows that.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/GVvxuOnlyh0&hl=en
> *


ass :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 10 2008, 03:05 PM~10383757
> *much props to CIPRIANO of FIRME and PEDRO FRAIRE of LEGIONS for their features on the  june LRM issue.... :thumbsup:
> *


damn lowrider magazine is still around??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2008, 04:29 PM~10384004
> *damn lowrider magazine is still around??
> *


can't be


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2008, 03:30 PM~10384012
> *can't be
> *


well shit congrats to those who came out in it, i stopped buyin that shit years ago.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2008, 04:31 PM~10384024
> *well shit congrats to those who came out in it, i stopped buyin that shit years ago.
> *


x2


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone looking to buy some pro hopper pumps?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Apr 10 2008, 04:52 PM~10384204
> *anyone looking to buy some pro hopper pumps?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Apr 10 2008, 03:52 PM~10384204
> *anyone looking to buy some pro hopper pumps?
> *


what you got?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

looking for all tha sngle pump cars in houston. :machinegun:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Apr 10 2008, 04:52 PM~10384204
> *anyone looking to buy some pro hopper pumps?
> *


pics, and price


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2008, 10:29 PM~10378460
> *fuck u bish...
> 
> at least i'm not take pix messeage of my pecker like u and sending them out to all the male contacts in your phonebook.
> *



i need anthony to get me that pic of you eatin that 5 pound burger :0 
that is somethin these folks would love to see....




> *lone star  Yesterday, 10:29 PM
> 
> 
> put on some pounds huh big guy *



c'mon fool, i seen some belly bulgin out that individuals shirt at the true eminence show :biggrin: 




unless they're made that way? :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 07:24 PM~10385005
> *looking for all tha sngle pump cars in houston. :machinegun:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :worship: :scrutinize: U WHAT?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2008, 10:29 PM~10378460
> *fuck u bish...
> 
> at least i'm not take pix messeage of my pecker like u and sending them out to all the male contacts in your phonebook.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 10 2008, 06:50 PM~10385350
> *:roflmao:
> *


bojoe stop sending me pm's and texts asking for pics. i already told you no.

it was only a joke. i know coming out of the closet is a big, gay pride moment for you, but i just don't agree with that lifesyle.

:angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 8 2008, 08:36 PM~10367520
> *i get what you'er sain. im sorry of what happen. i didn't see anything because i was with my car. but again i apologize for what happen.and to me if someone talks shit to me ill back it up. but if some one i know started it well you get what you deserbe.  :biggrin: i already talked to both and tried to get it straight. but we try to get along with everyone. well atleast me. again i'm really sorry of what happen.
> *


I DIDNT START SHIT BUT U KNOW DAM WELL ILL FINISH IT ...THAT BITCH AINT GOT SHIT ON ME, I TOOK 2 CARS AND HE DIDNT TAKE SHIT....IM GONNA KEEP SHOWING HOMEBOY HOW I DO IT, HES JUST MAD HE CANT ROLL LIKE ME....HE COULD ONE DAY, BUT I DOUBT HE EVER WILL!SHIT TALKER LIKE HIM IS WHAT KEEPS ME GOING EVERYDAY, BUT HE MADE IT PERSONAL..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 10 2008, 06:46 PM~10385292
> *
> c'mon fool, i seen some belly bulgin out that individuals shirt at the true eminence show :biggrin:
> unless they're made that way? :dunno:
> *


sneak dissin' mayne


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2008, 08:28 AM~10362514
> *next time ask him if his A/C and leather seats help his ride get up higher . :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh since he is claiming his car is so clean ask him if the spots where the clear is lifting up on his car are patterns or is that the new custom paint touch. because if it is i want sum on mines. :biggrin: lets shut him up for good. i got him on camera talking all that shit. Lets see what he got to say after he gets serve.
> *


DONT NEED TO PROBE MY SELF TO SOME FLUNKY, MY RIDES DO WHAT THEY DO NEVER HAVE I TOLD ANYONE THAT I HAVE THE CLEANEST RIDES IN HOUSTON, BUT I DO HAVE 3 AT THE TIME AND THEY ARE ALL LIFTED AND READY TO ROLL...SHIT I TOOK 2 CARS AND HOPPED THEM, THE BLACK CUTTLASS DID GOOD FOR ITS FIRT TIME ON THE SCALE I ALREADY FOUND MY PROBLE AND FIXING IT ALREADY....DONT WORRY ABOUT LITTLE THINGS BRO, CAUSE THATS WHAT HE WILL LOOK LIKE NEXT TO ALL MY CARS!
<img <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank">


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 08:32 PM~10385684
> *DONT NEED TO PROBE MY SELF TO SOME FLUNKY, MY RIDES DO WHAT THEY DO NEVER HAVE I TOLD ANYONE THAT I HAVE THE CLEANEST RIDES IN HOUSTON, BUT I DO HAVE 3 AT THE TIME AND THEY ARE ALL LIFTED AND READY TO ROLL...SHIT I TOOK 2 CARS AND HOPPED THEM, THE BLACK CUTTLASS DID GOOD FOR ITS FIRT TIME ON THE SCALE I ALREADY FOUND MY PROBLE AND FIXING IT ALREADY....DONT WORRY ABOUT LITTLE THINGS BRO, CAUSE THATS WHAT HE WILL LOOK LIKE NEXT TO ALL MY CARS!
> <img <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank">
> *


SORRY I SUCK AT THE INTERNET :angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 10 2008, 06:58 PM~10385427
> *bojoe stop sending me pm's and texts asking for pics.  i already told you no.
> 
> it was only a joke.  i know coming out of the closet is a big, gay pride moment for you, but i just don't agree with that lifesyle.
> ...


 Hey... weenie sniffer, don't get angry wit me because you got caught sending out pics of your pucwood.








besides the guy to the left of you is looks like he is about to ask you to dance. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 10 2008, 06:34 PM~10385703
> *Hey... weenie sniffer, don't get angry wit me because you got caught sending out pics of your pucwood.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Gallo, Big-Tymer, *BIG_TEXAS*, NoCaddyLikeMine, EastValleyLowLow

Wat up Homie?  Did you get that number you needed? didnt call cus i fucked up my phone again :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 10 2008, 05:46 PM~10385292
> *i need anthony to get me that pic of you eatin that 5 pound burger  :0
> that is somethin these folks would love to see....
> 
> *


bitch quit sending me lunch aftermath pix :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2008, 07:27 PM~10385646
> *sneak dissin'  mayne
> *


 :uh: stop usin big words mayne.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 06:33 PM~10385692
> *SORRY I SUCK AT THE INTERNET :angry:
> *


will we all know you suck :biggrin: but as your cars go on looks you get them like that, you talk like you put the time and money in to it :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 10 2008, 06:48 PM~10385813
> *will we all know you suck :biggrin:  but as your cars go on looks you get them like that, you talk like you put the time and money in to it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 10 2008, 06:46 PM~10385792
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Gallo, Big-Tymer, BIG_TEXAS, NoCaddyLikeMine, EastValleyLowLow
> 
> ...


yes i did she was not open :angry: but its all cool


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 10 2008, 06:51 PM~10385831
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 10 2008, 08:48 PM~10385813
> *will we all know you suck :biggrin:  but as your cars go on looks you get them like that, you talk like you put the time and money in to it  :biggrin:
> *


TIME IS MONEY BRO BELIVE IT OR NOT! DO U WORK FOR FREE, IF SO COME ON WITH IT...BITCH U WISH U COULD DO IT LIKE ME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  U MY HOMIE, I CAN HELP U WHEN EVER U NEED ME TOO......SO DONT GET ON MY BAD SIDE WHITE BOY, UR SO COOL IM GONNA CALL U A CULO...
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Big-Wyner, chevyboner97 ya'll have pm's


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 10 2008, 06:51 PM~10385837
> *yes i did she was not open :angry:  but its all cool
> *


sumthing bout her father past away.... i think


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 10 2008, 06:54 PM~10385856
> *Big-Wyner, chevyboner97  ya'll have pm's
> *


WE GOT YOUR PM AND GONNE LET EVERYONE SEE IT


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHIT CAME FROM RICARDO PATRICK FOJAS AKA RIVISTYLE, PATRICE, PATTYCAKES, HOLLYWOOD


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 06:53 PM~10385853
> *TIME IS MONEY BRO BELIVE IT OR NOT! DO U WORK FOR FREE, IF SO COME ON WITH IT...BITCH U WISH U COULD DO IT LIKE ME!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:   U MY HOMIE, I CAN HELP U WHEN EVER U NEED ME TOO......SO DONT GET ON MY BAD SIDE WHITE BOY, UR SO COOL IM GONNA CALL U A CULO...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


time is money.. you know that whats work i dont know that but i do know that you may get called out in some time :biggrin: me be like you??? :rofl: :nono: :werd: i sold my car to YOU :biggrin:  i may be white and you can call me that but know this thats MY OLD CAR YOUR IN :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 10 2008, 07:59 PM~10385895
> *WE GOT YOUR PM AND GONNE LET EVERYONE SEE IT
> *



dude, thats really sick.  i'm out.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 10 2008, 06:56 PM~10385870
> *sumthing bout her father past away.... i think
> *


something like that


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 10 2008, 08:48 PM~10385813
> *will we all know you suck :biggrin:  but as your cars go on looks you get them like that, you talk like you put the time and money in to it  :biggrin:
> *


 Today, 08:48 PM | | Post #134009 

time is $MONEY$ 
U JUST MAD CAUSE IM MISTREATING UR OLD CAR, THATS HOW MUCH I CARE ABOUT MONEY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I TEAR IT UP WHEN FOOLS TALK SHIT..   I AINT NEVER SCARED


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 07:02 PM~10385914
> *Today, 08:48 PM    |  | Post #134009
> 
> time is $MONEY$
> ...


go for it, you fuck up one i make 2 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 10 2008, 06:59 PM~10385895
> *WE GOT YOUR PM AND GONNE LET EVERYONE SEE IT
> THIS SHIT CAME FROM RICARDO PATRICK FOJAS AKA RIVISTYLE, PATRICE, PATTYCAKES, HOLLYWOOD
> 
> ...



SMOKEY YOU BEEN EATING CORN!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 10 2008, 09:00 PM~10385900
> *time is money.. you know that whats work i dont know that but i do know that you may get called out in some time  :biggrin: me be like you??? :rofl:  :nono:  :werd: i sold my car to YOU  :biggrin:    i may be white and you can call me that but know this thats MY OLD CAR YOUR IN  :biggrin:
> *


IT IS UR OLD CAR AND IT IS MINE BUT I DONT EVEN DRIVE IT I JUST BOUGHT IT SO MY BROTHER COULD HAVE FUN TOO, U SEEN IT WITH UR OWN EYES...  uffin: :scrutinize:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 10 2008, 08:04 PM~10385937
> *SMOKEY YOU BEEN EATING CORN!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 07:05 PM~10385942
> *IT IS UR OLD CAR AND IT IS MINE BUT I DONT EVEN DRIVE IT I JUST BOUGHT IT SO MY BROTHER COULD HAVE FUN TOO, U SEEN IT WITH UR OWN EYES...   uffin:  :scrutinize:
> *


ok so why you got pic of it for and talk like its yours for  :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

play time is over tony i got to go make some money


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

fkn pat you sick chupavergotas. you need to get your tripas cleaned out. your spitting out shit from the 1980's :burn: two pics today, no la jodes cabron! :buttkick:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

TRIPPIN :nosad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 10 2008, 09:11 PM~10385985
> *play time is over tony i got to go make some money
> *


CASH MONEY BOY, U KNOW HOW I DO IT...I MAKE MONEY WHILE I SLEEP, U CANT DO IT LIKE THAT!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 10 2008, 09:08 PM~10385963
> *ok so why you got pic of it for and talk like its yours for    :scrutinize:  :werd:
> *


U MUST NOT KNOW HOW TO READ BOY, IT IS MINE....MY BROTHER NEEDS TO HAVE FUN TOO, BUT I ACTUALLY BOUGHT IT FOR MY WIFE.,..BOTTOM LINE IS, ITS MINE


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

all im sayn is lets hop :cheesy: my car had a bad motor :tears: shit happens but i got some new ones and im ready :nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2008, 09:37 PM~10386252
> *TRIPPIN :nosad:
> *


WAT UP MY BLACK BROTHER? WAT U UP TOO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 09:42 PM~10386305
> *all im sayn is lets hop :cheesy: my car had a bad motor :tears: shit happens but i got some new ones and im ready  :nicoderm:
> *


  THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!!AINT NEVER SCARED..  :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 09:42 PM~10386313
> *WAT UP MY BLACK BROTHER? WAT U UP TOO
> *


CHILLIN WHAT UP HOMIE........HOW R THE GIRLS AND FAM


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 07:44 PM~10386330
> *
> THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!!AINT NEVER SCARED..   :thumbsup:
> *


lets get all tha single pumps to come out and play :twak: lets stop tha violance and get tha switch out. :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2008, 09:45 PM~10386333
> *CHILLIN WHAT UP HOMIE........HOW R THE GIRLS AND FAM
> *


THEY GOOD JUST CHILLIN HAVIN A GOOD TIME AND MAD AT ME CAUSE THEY WANT ME TO BUY THEM A HORSE... :angry: GOT TO DO WHAT THEY WANT IF NOT IM IN BIG TROUBLE!!! :worship:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

TO BAD IM NOT A SINGLE ANYMORE....... :0 LETS JUS SAY CAR IS IN THE PAINT SHOP STILL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 09:49 PM~10386381
> *THEY GOOD JUST CHILLIN HAVIN A GOOD TIME AND MAD AT ME CAUSE THEY WANT ME TO BUY THEM A HORSE... :angry: GOT TO DO WHAT THEY WANT IF NOT IM IN BIG TROUBLE!!! :worship:
> *


JUS TELLEM THEY GOTTA CLEAN UP AFTER IT......AND GET THEM THE POOPER SCOOPER FIRST :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 09:46 PM~10386345
> *lets get all tha single pumps to come out and play :twak: lets stop tha violance and get tha switch out. :thumbsup:
> *


NEED TO PLAN IT FOR THE WEEKEND..WAT U SAY? BY THA WAY I NEED FRONT HOSES I BUSTED ALL OF MINE ON THE BLACK CUTTY TRING IT OUT.. :angry: THAT SUCKS..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2008, 07:49 PM~10386384
> *TO BAD IM NOT A SINGLE ANYMORE....... :0 LETS JUS SAY CAR IS IN THE PAINT SHOP STILL
> *


if you cant play its ok!!! hno: j/k


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 07:52 PM~10386420
> *NEED TO PLAN IT FOR THE WEEKEND..WAT U SAY? BY THA WAY I NEED FRONT HOSES I BUSTED ALL OF MINE ON THE BLACK CUTTY TRING IT OUT.. :angry: THAT SUCKS..
> *


what kind ?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2008, 09:50 PM~10386400
> *JUS TELLEM THEY GOTTA CLEAN UP AFTER IT......AND GET THEM THE POOPER SCOOPER FIRST :cheesy:
> *


GOOD IDEA HOMIE. MIGHT JUST WORK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 10 2008, 05:46 PM~10385292
> *i need anthony to get me that pic of you eatin that 5 pound burger  :0
> that is somethin these folks would love to see....
> 
> ...


it wasnt the belly bulgin u ***


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 09:52 PM~10386424
> *if you cant play its ok!!! hno: j/k
> *


IM JOKEIN ITS STILL SINGLE.....BUT I DONT HOP TO COMPEAT ANYMORE


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

where we hoping


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 09:53 PM~10386435
> *what kind ?
> *


1-#8,2-#6


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 07:56 PM~10386471
> *1-#8,2-#6
> *


1/2 (15 foot)


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2008, 09:54 PM~10386441
> *it wasnt the belly bulgin u ***
> *


I SEEN THE LONE ON THA SWITCH...  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

i guess slim cant play?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 09:57 PM~10386486
> *1/2 (15 foot)
> *


YEAP, U SHOULD KNOLW THAT FOOL!
:twak:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

i got a new one made?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

its got tha male fittings


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 10:00 PM~10386511
> *i got a new one made?
> *


HOW MUCH? NEED IT ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 08:01 PM~10386522
> *HOW MUCH? NEED IT ASAP :biggrin:
> *


we talk later but i got it??


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 10 2008, 10:01 PM~10386529
> *we talk later but i got it??
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

let me know i just want to hop :banghead:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

too much poop in this topic today :uh: :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 10 2008, 07:58 PM~10386491
> *I SEEN THE LONE ON THA SWITCH...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 10 2008, 08:37 PM~10386248
> *fkn pat you sick chupavergotas.  you need to get your tripas cleaned out.  your spitting out shit from the 1980's  :burn:  two pics today, no la jodes cabron!  :buttkick:
> *



then stop sending me updates of when you're takin a shit loco! as far as that ochentas shit, i'm old skool :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 10 2008, 09:25 PM~10386765
> *:uh:
> *



x2


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10386916
> *huh?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2008, 03:29 PM~10384004
> *damn lowrider magazine is still around??
> *


x2 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY! :biggrin:


i hate forgettin my phone at home. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 09:04 AM~10389367
> *FRIDAY! :biggrin:
> i hate forgettin my phone at home. :angry:
> *


no joke texts for you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 08:25 AM~10389472
> *no joke texts for you
> *


what will i do now... :tears:

LOL 

ugh! imma have to go home during lunch. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 09:33 AM~10389508
> *what will i do now...  :tears:
> 
> LOL
> ...


what time should I be there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 08:04 AM~10389367
> *FRIDAY! :biggrin:
> i hate forgettin my phone at home. :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 08:55 AM~10389614
> *what time should I be there?
> *


:roflmao: :nono: :buttkick:

but you can take me to lunch! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 09:07 AM~10389690
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 09:21 AM~10389777
> *:roflmao: :nono: :buttkick:
> 
> but you can take me to lunch! :biggrin:
> *




rules :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2008, 09:23 AM~10389792
> *rules  :uh:
> *


thats right.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 09:28 AM~10389817
> *thats right.
> *




rules were meant to be broken...
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2008, 09:35 AM~10389853
> *rules were meant to be broken...
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL

some arent!! :tongue:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 09:43 AM~10389898
> *LOL
> 
> some arent!! :tongue:
> *



hater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2008, 09:44 AM~10389903
> *hater
> *


slacker


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 11 2008, 08:45 AM~10389916
> *
> *


is a 4 door lincoln a parts cars too :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2008, 09:48 AM~10389931
> *is a 4 door lincoln a parts cars too :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I hope not....cause I want a 60s model with the rear suicide doors. :biggrin: 


Oh yeah....as of today. I am offically a Divorcee. :biggrin:  




I'M FREE!!!  


Theres gonna be all kindsa celebrating tonight.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 08:53 AM~10389956
> *I hope not....cause I want a 60s model with the rear suicide doors.  :biggrin:
> Oh yeah....as of today. I am offically a Divorcee.  :biggrin:
> I'M FREE!!!
> ...


been sreparated for 2 years best decision i ever made. that street show is getting sum much luv now :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2008, 09:57 AM~10389994
> *been sreparated for 2 years best decision i ever made. that street show is getting sum much luv now :biggrin:
> *


dang we singin the same song.

Married 12/02
Seperated 08/05 (married 2.5 years)
Divorced 04/08 (almost 3 yrs seperated) :0 lazyness on my part....I did the do it yourself divorce because no kids involved. I basically read a script to the judge, and BAM!! divorced.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 10:07 AM~10390058
> *dang we singin the same song.
> 
> Married 12/02
> ...



drive-thru divorce...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2008, 10:05 AM~10390050
> *mest up
> *


Speaking of which, wassup with you? Dont hear about the mrs from you. Nomas puro "ok", "si", "que", "huh" etc etc


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 10:09 AM~10390080
> *Speaking of which, wassup with you? Dont hear about the mrs from you.  Nomas puro "ok", "si", "que", "huh" etc etc
> *



:biggrin: 


nah. my life has been a novela straight out of telemundo for the past year and a half... just trying to keep my head above water. Its harder when there little ones involved.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 11 2008, 10:12 AM~10390100
> *:biggrin:
> nah. my life has been a novela straight out of telemundo for the past year and a half... just trying to keep my head above water. Its harder when there little ones involved.
> *



La abandonaste en wisconsin or wherever you were?!? :0 Yeah Little ones make thing more emotionally complicated and legally too. My chicks parents did that whole custody battle of the titans type stuff. Well I hope you keep yo head above water bro.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Apr 11 2008, 09:53 AM~10389956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she threatened to chop your balls off? :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 10:16 AM~10390140
> *4 door linc with suicide doors gets a pass.
> shoulda choked her for fk'n up your money though.
> she threatened to chop your balls off?  :0
> *




yup


:angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 10:14 AM~10390122
> *La abandonaste en wisconsin or wherever you were?!? :0  Yeah Little ones make thing more emotionally complicated and legally too. My chicks parents did that whole custody battle of the titans type stuff. Well I hope you keep yo head above water bro.
> *




North Carolina... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 10:21 AM~10389777
> *:roflmao: :nono: :buttkick:
> 
> but you can take me to lunch! :biggrin:
> *


I was talking about lunch....... :uh: What were you thinking????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

dirtayy


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 09:07 AM~10390058
> *dang we singin the same song.
> 
> Married 12/02
> ...


i wasnt married :biggrin: but lived togheter :uh: had street show sitting on the driveway for 3 years leafs and all kinds of shit on it. 2 months after separated i finished the interior a year later the trunk and the airbrush  im never putting a brawd before the ride no more :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 09:16 AM~10390140
> *4 door linc with suicide doors gets a pass.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 08:53 AM~10389956
> *I hope not....cause I want a 60s model with the rear suicide doors.  :biggrin:
> *



There's one just sitting in the grass of a body shop on Homestead near East Mount Houston, I asked about it and homeboy said..."make an offer"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

there is going to be a carshow april 20th at the oraillys store on bissonet and wilcrest. cash prizes for the hop . show starts at 12 and hop is at 3pm but need to be ther before. they doing this show every year and each year it gets better . lest show these people sum luv. come out and have a good time . for more info pm me. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 10:22 AM~10390187
> *I was talking about lunch....... :uh: What were you thinking????
> *


you didnt call. :uh:


back at work but with my phone. :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 12:29 PM~10390752
> *you didnt call. :uh:
> back at work but with my phone. :cheesy:
> *


nikkuh get to work.

<---------- at home relaxin and chillaxin :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 12:29 PM~10390752
> *you didnt call. :uh:
> back at work but with my phone. :cheesy:
> *


b/c you said you left your phone at home


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Picotiando Posos C.C. - "Looking for a few good viejas con los posos apretados, apply within"


:0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 11 2008, 10:24 AM~10390216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm rustbucket? or does it "have potential"? Well the one slo found for me, they wanted $800 and it was "already sold to a cousin who hadnt paid yet". It may be gone now for all I know.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2008, 12:35 PM~10390803
> *nikkuh get to work.
> 
> <---------- at home relaxin and chillaxin  :cheesy:
> *


lazy ass wetter! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2008, 11:35 AM~10390803
> *nikkuh get to work.
> 
> <---------- at home relaxin and chillaxin  :cheesy:
> *


bum!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 11:42 AM~10390855
> *b/c you said you left your phone at home
> *


and that i was going home to pick it up....


arent you in beaumont anyways?!?!?!?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 11 2008, 09:33 AM~10389508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :scrutinize: hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2008, 08:48 AM~10389931
> *is a 4 door lincoln a parts cars too :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 11 2008, 12:44 PM~10390884
> *lazy ass wetter!  :angry:
> *


No beetch I get off at 11am on Fridays :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What's going on Dena?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2008, 01:09 PM~10391071
> *What's going on Dena?
> *


Chillin! You?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 11 2008, 01:15 PM~10391108
> *Chillin!  You?
> *


Here chilling getting ready for tonights mixshow.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 10:42 AM~10390857
> *My ruca now is supportive, or so she says, and really wanted me to get this car...we gonna try and fit it in her garage.  Might even help out.....maybe.
> Hmm rustbucket? or does it "have potential"? Well the one slo found for me, they wanted $800 and it was "already sold to a cousin who hadnt paid yet". It may be gone now for all I know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 12:47 PM~10390907
> *and that i was going home to pick it up....
> arent you in beaumont anyways?!?!?!?
> *


not today


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2008, 10:13 AM~10390611
> *there is going to be a carshow april 20th at the oraillys store on bissonet and wilcrest. cash prizes for the hop . show starts at 12 and hop is at 3pm but need to be ther before. they doing this show every year and each year it gets better . lest show these people sum luv. come out and have a good time . for more info pm me.  :biggrin:
> *


no registration fee. free food and live music.
$300 first place hop
$150 second place
$50 Third Place
plaque .best car. peoples choice: :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

que que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

guwhat?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

oscar de la polla :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 10:42 AM~10390857
> *My ruca now is supportive, or so she says, and really wanted me to get this car...we gonna try and fit it in her garage.  Might even help out.....maybe.
> Hmm rustbucket? or does it "have potential"? Well the one slo found for me, they wanted $800 and it was "already sold to a cousin who hadnt paid yet". It may be gone now for all I know.
> 
> ...


Nah...it has potential...another guy around the corner from that place has a 58 bel air for sale too........ $2000 doesn't run and no interior


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 11 2008, 12:51 PM~10391333
> *Nah...it has potential...another guy around the corner from that place has a 58 bel air for sale too........ $2000 doesn't run and no interior
> *



How much you think that one you saw is worth?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2008, 12:47 PM~10391316
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"idunno.jpg" yeah thats an understatement. Thats a long as image to say a whole lot of nothing.. ahahahah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 11:42 AM~10390857
> *My ruca now is supportive, or so she says, and really wanted me to get this car...we gonna try and fit it in her garage.  Might even help out.....maybe.
> Hmm rustbucket? or does it "have potential"? Well the one slo found for me, they wanted $800 and it was "already sold to a cousin who hadnt paid yet". It may be gone now for all I know.
> 
> ...


alot of work,even if there aint much rust.. and some parts might be hard to come by. theres bunch on ebay,but price is like 35-40k , there was one for 15k. just score a loan and be rolling right away.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Wear Black!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SI


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 01:55 PM~10391910
> *alot of work,even if there aint much rust..  and some parts might be hard to come by.        theres bunch on ebay,but price is like 35-40k , there was one for 15k.      just score a loan and be rolling right away.
> *


Sounds great...however I rather start low and add money than start high with a car in awesome shape only to , lets face it, depreciate its value by lifting it by pouring EVEN MORE money into it. Not to say that my intention is to build to sell, but like my bro, if it came to or to start a new project and I wanted to sell...I rather sell something I bought for 800 and put 8k into than something I bought for 15k and STILL had to put 8k into to get how I wanted it and only be able to sell it for 5k or some crap.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Apr 11 2008, 02:06 PM~10392009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' i already did the math looking azz *****


oh, and fk value..we aint barrett jackson'n we lowridin'


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 02:13 PM~10392072
> *wear black? if sic goes, never see em.
> o' i already did the math looking azz *****
> *


 :biggrin: Virgos are contant planners and very cautious...its why I never get shit done and still dont have a low.  Besides my bro is having trouble selling his car and what he bought it for plus what he put into it, he is selling for half that. NOW was it restored to original and not chopped he'd prolly be getting double what he put in.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2008, 11:37 AM~10391241
> *no registration fee. free food and live music.
> $300 first place hop
> $150 second place
> ...


doubles and singles or just hop?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 11 2008, 01:51 PM~10391333
> *Nah...it has potential...another guy around the corner from that place has a 58 bel air for sale too........ $2000 doesn't run and no interior
> *


2door?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 02:19 PM~10392117
> *2door?
> *


stick to slab lacs white boy. you aint ready for no classic chevy.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 03:18 PM~10392104
> *:biggrin:  Virgos are contant planners and very cautious...its why I never get shit done and still dont have a low.    Besides my bro is having trouble selling his car and what he bought it for plus what he put into it, he is selling for half that.  NOW was it restored to original and not chopped he'd prolly be getting double what he put in.
> *


thats why rag tops are the way to go


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 02:21 PM~10392135
> *thats why rag tops are the way to go
> *


the linc i mentioned for 15k was a drop top. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-Con...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 03:21 PM~10392131
> *stick to slab lacs white boy.  you aint ready for no classic chevy.
> *


I already own a ht 60 impala :uh: hot wing know it all actin azz :uh: :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 02:13 PM~10392072
> *wear black? if sic goes, never see em.
> *


Tell him to smile :dunno:
You going...or are you one of those people who don't like to dress up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 02:23 PM~10392156
> *I already own a ht 60 impala :uh: hot wing know it all actin azz :uh:  :uh:
> *


bet it aint cut 



uh oh, here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 11 2008, 02:24 PM~10392159
> *Tell him to smile :dunno:
> You going...or are you one of those people who don't like to dress up?
> *


 :uh: 

really dont like places with dress codes or metal detectors. so dunno. and i dont own anything "fashionable" :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 03:24 PM~10392165
> *bet it aint cut
> uh oh, here we go again  :biggrin:
> *


you must not be ready for a classic chevy,,,,,,, How long have you had yours and what have you done to it???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 02:23 PM~10392150
> *the linc i mentioned for 15k was a drop top.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-Con...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


4 door vert is a LOT of top to hide in trunk....needless to say thats one drawback of vert in that model....no room in trunk with top down. Besides I am not wanting a convertible.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 02:26 PM~10392186
> *:uh:
> 
> really dont like places with dress codes or metal detectors.    so dunno.  and i dont own anything "fashionable"    :ugh:
> *


I see...
Rita wil be there...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 02:26 PM~10392188
> *you must not be ready for a classic chevy,,,,,,, How long have you had yours and what have you done to it???
> *


2 1/2 years. got everything for install. and thats coming shortly.. thanks for askin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 03:26 PM~10392190
> *4 door vert is a LOT of top to hide in trunk....needless to say thats one drawback of vert in that model....no room in trunk with top down.  Besides I am not wanting a convertible.
> *


fk trunk space!!! get the drop!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 11 2008, 03:27 PM~10392195
> *I see...
> Rita wil be there...
> *


you going to make that ****** get pussaywhooped on layitlow again.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Apr 11 2008, 02:26 PM~10392190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: maybe i can go shopping


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2008, 02:28 PM~10392211
> *you going to make that ****** get pussaywhooped on layitlow again.
> *


lmao!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 01:19 PM~10392117
> *2door?
> *



yes sir... some rust but repairable...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 02:26 PM~10392186
> *:uh:
> 
> really dont like places with dress codes or metal detectors.    so dunno.  and i dont own anything "fashionable"    :ugh:
> *


I hear Drink is really strict with visible tatts...I have friends getting turned awy from there all the time. Downtown most spots let you in as long as you dressed ok....and your tatts dont look like some ol gang related shit. Alot of the clubbers are sleeved out nowadays with how popular rock and rock/rap and rap is at clubs now.....the days of house, trance, techno and industrial at clubs are over.....just radio rap jams chanting the same thing. Party like a rockstar.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 11 2008, 01:19 PM~10392116
> *doubles and singles or just hop?
> *


all one class only JUST HOP IT :biggrin: come out and represent dawg :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 02:28 PM~10392203
> *fk trunk space!!! get the drop!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


richie cunningham has a point.. aint like you gonna be putting luggage in that bitch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 03:28 PM~10392201
> *2 1/2 years.    got everything for install.  and thats coming shortly.. thanks for askin
> *


so you havent done shyt other than stack parts :uh: I dont collect parts I collect cars (to sell and make money)  just bought another bigbody


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 02:29 PM~10392217
> *oh.  point taken.  didnt see many hard tops on ebay.  were they more rare then the verts?
> :biggrin:  maybe i can go shopping
> *


:thumbsup: I should prepare myself for another night like last Saturday :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 02:30 PM~10392232
> *richie cunningham has a point.. aint like you gonna be putting luggage in that bitch
> *



Well vert is one of few and the last 4-door vert in USA they claim. I figure the less moving parts, the less chance of stuff messing up...besides, last time I looked in a trunk, a setup and batteries take up a significant amount of space. Drop tucked away wouldnt allow for much.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Apr 11 2008, 03:29 PM~10392220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I have to agree with Gabriel Iglesias :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 03:33 PM~10392262
> *Well vert is one of few and the last 4-door vert in USA they claim.  I figure the less moving parts, the less chance of stuff messing up...besides, last time I looked in a trunk, a setup and batteries take up a significant amount of space.  Drop tucked away wouldnt allow for much.
> *


I have lotsa room


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 02:30 PM~10392237
> *so you havent done shyt other than stack parts :uh: I dont collect parts I collect cars (to sell and make money)  just bought another bigbody
> *


well, my pockets aint deep as yours there mr txdot with a clipboard.. 

so yeah.. stacked up buncha parts.. but stacks where it needs to be now. just need batteries and get install done. like is said before, if i was gonna do it, i was gonna do it right so might take awhile.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 03:35 PM~10392283
> *well, my pockets aint deep as yours there mr txdot  with a clipboard..
> 
> so yeah.. stacked up buncha parts..  but stacks where it needs to be now.  just need batteries and get install done.    like is said before, if i was gonna do it, i was gonna do it right so might take awhile.
> *


I got 5 for sale  

Oh and TxDot dont pay shyt unless you can live on 30k a year :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/v/cFv-90H99vM&hl=en


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Apr 11 2008, 02:32 PM~10392255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DH, i think its settled.. you need a drop.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

LOOK!!! It leaves no friggin room really..


http://www.youtube.com/v/2062-bElMG0&hl=en


and it friggin takes FOREVER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 11 2008, 02:37 PM~10392304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. aint much room at all. but still, that would be hurting some feelings.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 02:40 PM~10392328
> *LOOK!!! It leaves no friggin room really..
> http://www.youtube.com/v/2062-bElMG0&hl=en
> and it friggin takes FOREVER
> *


loose the spare and you got room for 4 batteries and 2 pumps, worse case, loose back seat and put batteries there.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 03:43 PM~10392368
> *loose the spare and you got room for 4 batteries and 2 pumps, worse case, loose back seat and put batteries there.
> *


agree


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 03:45 PM~10392392
> *agree
> *


not with the back seat removal


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 11 2008, 01:37 PM~10392304
> *
> Oh and TxDot dont pay shyt unless you can live on 30k a year :uh:
> *



Someday, this will be the case!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XGJq8wrw5I :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

This would be SWEET!!! :biggrin: 

Maybe I need to start a charity fund....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 01:51 PM~10392438
> *This would be SWEET!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe I need to start a charity fund....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 07:04 AM~10389367
> *FRIDAY! :biggrin:
> i hate forgettin my phone at home. :angry:
> *


i will take it to u when i leave ur house, just let me get dressed :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 11 2008, 03:11 PM~10392629
> *i will take it to u  when i leave ur house, just let me get dressed :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

hit up westcott last weekend.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just imagine some spokes on that!!












Its also in one of my favorite movies...the Matrix

http://www.classiclincolns.com/videos/matrix65.html

And the Tainted Love video one is a 1969 model and has switches or air...not sure.

http://www.classiclincolns.com/videos/taint.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

his concert was good.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up gallo


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 03:26 PM~10392762
> *his concert was good.
> *


Who's? Manson's? I didnt go  no invite :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 03:29 PM~10392785
> *Who's?  Manson's?  I didnt go    no invite  :angry:
> *


yes manson's.  i was only able to come up with 2 tix. my bad. next time.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

GOOD BOXING TOMORROW, :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 03:21 PM~10392718
> *Just imagine some spokes on that!!
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 03:21 PM~10392718
> *Just imagine some spokes on that!!
> 
> 
> ...


diggin da hardtop more. and the manson car, looks like it bounces hard, so pretty sure its hydros.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 03:31 PM~10392803
> *yes manson's.  i was only able to come up with 2 tix. my bad. next time.
> *


groupie


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 11 2008, 06:18 PM~10394038
> *:biggrin:
> *



buttfag.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 03:20 PM~10392709
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> hit up westcott last weekend.
> *


did you make it home without getting pulled over this time? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2008, 07:09 PM~10394398
> *HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 11 2008, 08:11 PM~10394412
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 11 2008, 06:36 PM~10394192
> *buttfag.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2008, 01:29 PM~10392226
> *all one class only JUST HOP IT :biggrin:  come out and represent dawg :cheesy:
> *


ju know it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 11 2008, 01:11 PM~10392049
> *Sounds great...however I rather start low and add money than start high with a car in awesome shape only to , lets face it, depreciate its value by lifting it by pouring EVEN MORE money into it.  Not to say that my intention is to build to sell, but like my bro, if it came to or to start a new project and I wanted to sell...I rather sell something I bought for 800 and put 8k into than something I bought for 15k and STILL had to put 8k into to get how I wanted it and only be able to sell it for 5k or some crap.
> *


hell i sold a stock ass cutlass, i just bought it and washed it and made 800 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 11 2008, 01:32 PM~10392255
> *:thumbsup: I should prepare myself for another night like last Saturday :roflmao:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 11 2008, 02:20 PM~10392709
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> hit up westcott last weekend.
> *



going this weekend my boy is djing and imma have a b-day get together on 5/17/08 at the westcott. just go to book the dj :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 11 2008, 08:30 PM~10395361
> *going this weekend my boy is djing and imma have a b-day get together on 5/17/08 at the westcott.  just go to book the dj :biggrin:
> *


what up dave i was thinkin on hittin that place up me and big pimp u gona be there, and u know im down for 5/17 like last year


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2008, 08:31 PM~10395367
> *what up dave i was thinkin on hittin that place up me and big pimp u gona be there, and u know im down for 5/17 like last year
> *



cool sure nuf i going Sat around 10pm after i leave a family party in DH...i just got to confrim the plans fo 5/17... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 11 2008, 08:33 PM~10395379
> *cool sure nuf i going Sat around 10pm after i leave a family party in DH...i just got to confrim the plans fo 5/17... :biggrin:
> *


awready ill buy a bucket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 11 2008, 09:31 PM~10395367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a bucket? big spender :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

are you looking for a dj?? if so i got chingo bling and his dj # so let me know i got you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2008, 09:14 PM~10395718
> *:0
> a bucket?  big spender  :uh:
> *


a bucket of coronas...you know  :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:wave: 


wuz up chevylo97


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

wux up chevylo97


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2008, 11:09 PM~10396104
> *a bucket of coronas...you know    :biggrin:
> *


when you really wanna impress da females with the expensive imported stuff.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 11 2008, 07:09 PM~10394747
> *ju know it!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hit me up with a pm if you need directions :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 11 2008, 10:14 PM~10396132
> * :wave:
> wuz up chevylo97
> *



looks like we got a new comadre in the house :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 11 2008, 11:15 PM~10396135
> *wux up chevylo97
> *


 :0 el chochis on lil...... hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 12 2008, 12:15 AM~10396135
> *wux up chevylo97
> *


eh puto, que rollo loco...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 09:21 AM~10397565
> *:0  el chochis on lil...... hno:
> *


we are going to have sales on lil! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2008, 01:37 PM~10391241
> *no registration fee. free food and live music.
> $300 first place hop
> $150 second place
> ...


if im not mistaken i think they give u gift cards for prices, thats what i got last year but thats okay im always buying parts...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2008, 12:13 PM~10390611
> *there is going to be a carshow april 20th at the oraillys store on bissonet and wilcrest. cash prizes for the hop . show starts at 12 and hop is at 3pm but need to be ther before. they doing this show every year and each year it gets better . lest show these people sum luv. come out and have a good time . for more info pm me.  :biggrin:
> *


LOCOS WILL B THERE!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2008, 09:39 AM~10398202
> *if im not mistaken i think they give u gift cards for prices, thats what i got last year but thats okay im always buying parts...
> *


i remember when slim won and he had to use his gift card to buy a battery.... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2008, 12:05 PM~10398359
> *i remember when slim won and he had to use his gift card to buy a battery.... :biggrin:
> *


lol............member that?????????


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2008, 10:33 AM~10398173
> *we are going to have sales on lil! :biggrin:
> *


 chochis goin world wide like ebay..... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 12 2008, 11:35 AM~10398507
> *chochis goin world wide  like ebay..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 11 2008, 10:14 PM~10396132
> * :wave:
> wuz up chevylo97
> *





que onda chochi :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 11 2008, 09:28 PM~10395835
> *are you looking for a dj?? if so i got chingo bling and his dj # so let me know i got you
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2008, 05:30 PM~10400195
> *que onda chochi :wave:
> *





you know the drill.....so here it comes..............


























no m-a-m-e-s p-u-t-o :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 11 2008, 02:28 PM~10392778
> *whats up gallo
> *


Here in South Padre  Chillin Wit some Coronas on the balcony :biggrin: Just needed to get away from the grind jus for a weekend. Plus....its my bday today  But im off to find some alcohol out on the strip for some good times :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 12 2008, 05:37 PM~10400444
> *Here in South Padre  Chillin Wit some Coronas on the balcony :biggrin: Just needed to get away from the grind jus for a weekend. Plus....its my bday today  But im off to find some alcohol out on the strip for some good times :biggrin:
> *


cool, have some fun for me to


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 12 2008, 09:03 PM~10400948
> *huh?
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

RIP


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

el chochis is on line


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CHOCHI AKA KING OF CARS.........

NECESITO OTRA LAC BUEY.........

HIT ME UP.....OLD BITCH HIT ME TODAY. :angry:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10401706
> *RIP
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 12 2008, 10:24 PM~10401862
> *that sucks??
> *



YEAH HOMIE....FKN BAD....HAD MY WIFE AND KIDS IN THE CAR TOO. THANK GOD MY BABIES ARE ALL OK. MY SON WAS SITTING IN THE BACK ON THE DRIVERS SIDE. NOT A SCRATCH ON HIM. I FEEL BLESSED!!! THE CAR CAN BE REPLACED, MY KIDS CAN'T.

OLD BITCH BENT MY DAYTON. HIT THAT MF WITH THE DAYTON HAMMER AND IT STOPPED LEAKING AIR. STILL HOLDIN UP IN THE DRIVEWAY....... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:26 PM~10401881
> *YEAH HOMIE....FKN BAD....HAD MY WIFE AND KIDS IN THE CAR TOO.  THANK GOD MY BABIES ARE ALL OK. MY SON WAS SITTING IN THE BACK ON THE DRIVERS SIDE. NOT A SCRATCH ON HIM. I FEEL BLESSED!!! THE CAR CAN BE REPLACED, MY KIDS CAN'T.
> *


good thing is that everyone is ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 12 2008, 10:27 PM~10401889
> *good thing is that everyone is ok
> *



GRACIAS A DIOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:26 PM~10401881
> *YEAH HOMIE....FKN BAD....HAD MY WIFE AND KIDS IN THE CAR TOO.  THANK GOD MY BABIES ARE ALL OK. MY SON WAS SITTING IN THE BACK ON THE DRIVERS SIDE. NOT A SCRATCH ON HIM. I FEEL BLESSED!!! THE CAR CAN BE REPLACED, MY KIDS CAN'T.
> 
> OLD BITCH BENT MY DAYTON. HIT THAT MF WITH THE DAYTON HAMMER AND IT STOPPED LEAKING AIR. STILL HOLDIN UP IN THE DRIVEWAY....... :biggrin:
> *


old lady did it?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 12 2008, 10:28 PM~10401902
> *old lady did it?
> *



SOME OLD BITCH TRYING TO BEAT TRAFFIC OR RAN A STOP SIGN. HIT ME SO HARD, THE CAR WAS SPINNING. HIT IT RIGHT ON THE DOOR PILLAR. BENT THE SHIT OUT OF IT. FRONT DOOR ALL THE WAY BACK TO THE REAR TIRE. CAR IS GONE......ON THE MARKET FOR ANOTHER...... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

i hate people that cant drive for shisssssssssshhhhhhh


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 12 2008, 10:27 PM~10401889
> *good thing is that everyone is ok
> *


X2


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 12 2008, 10:34 PM~10401961
> *i hate people that cant drive for shisssssssssshhhhhhh
> *



I WAS SO SCARED THAT MY SON WAS HURT. I WAS PISSED AND TALKING SHIT AND SOME OLD MAN SAID...IT'S JUST AN ACCIDENT AND SHE'S AN OLD LADY....I SAID THEN THE BITCH SHOULDN'T BE DRIVING IF SHE'S THAT FKN OLD......HER OLD FKN STUPID ASS COULD HAVE KILLED ONE OF MY KIDS BITCH....HIS WIFE SAID.....HE HAS A POINT.......HAHA......MF.......MAN I WAS HOT!!!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:37 PM~10401986
> *I WAS SO SCARED THAT MY SON WAS HURT. I WAS PISSED AND TALKING SHIT AND SOME OLD MAN SAID...IT'S JUST AN ACCIDENT AND SHE'S AN OLD LADY....I SAID THEN THE BITCH SHOULDN'T BE DRIVING IF SHE'S THAT FKN OLD......HER OLD FKN STUPID ASS COULD HAVE KILLED ONE OF MY KIDS BITCH....HIS WIFE SAID.....HE HAS A POINT.......HAHA......MF.......MAN I WAS HOT!!!!!!
> *


bet she was another race. :angry:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

glad everyone is ok Mike. I would of been pissed too.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

is ok compita gracias a dios everything is ok echale ganas :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

thank god you and your family are ok especially your son


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2008, 10:24 AM~10390216
> *i wasnt married :biggrin: but lived togheter :uh: had street show sitting on the driveway for 3 years leafs and all kinds of shit on it. 2 months after separated i finished the interior a year later the trunk and the airbrush  im never  putting a brawd before the ride no more :twak:
> *


 :twak: :twak: What you need to do is find a lady that will help you build your car :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 11 2008, 02:48 PM~10392412
> *Someday, this will be the case!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XGJq8wrw5I  :biggrin:
> *


repost :biggrin: go check off topic the wifey made a topic there a couple weeks ago


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 13 2008, 12:23 AM~10402886
> *:twak:  :twak:  What you need to do is find a lady that will help you build your car :biggrin:
> *


if you know of one like that.. send her my way.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2008, 04:41 PM~10400234
> *you know the drill.....so here it comes..............
> no m-a-m-e-s p-u-t-o  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10401706
> *RIP
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: 

glad everyone is ok.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:24 PM~10401858
> *CHOCHI AKA KING OF CARS.........
> 
> NECESITO OTRA LAC BUEY.........
> ...


bet u dont want a 95 lac??????????????????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BIG_TEXAS


wat up guerro! wats going down today i have like 15 missed calls. im fixing to find out, calling them back right now :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10401893
> *GRACIAS A DIOS!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 homie...........lac is just a car.......kids are somethin irreplaceble


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Apr 12 2008, 10:46 PM~10402081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah....i know....i just hate it that my kids have to wait for me to build another one....i want to be out with a new one within a month....si dios quiere, it will happen....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 13 2008, 10:04 AM~10404593
> *yup
> thank you
> 
> ...


well i got the tan leather part covered but no dueceoutdaroof


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 13 2008, 09:51 AM~10404524
> *BIG_TEXAS
> wat up guerro! wats going down today i have like 15 missed calls. im fixing to find out, calling them back right now :biggrin:
> *


hey its my bitch, if you got some missed calls its not from me it may be your pimp asking for his money :twak: see i dont call up bitches they call me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2008, 04:31 PM~10400200
> *
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 08:44 AM~10403695
> *if you know of one like that..      send her my way.
> *


shit ill help ya look, cause we all know YOU CANT BUILD 1!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 10:48 AM~10404510
> *:angry:  :angry:
> 
> glad everyone is ok.
> *


"are they joking, or do you really own a minitruck?"


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ROLLING THROUGH*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

painter take advantage

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/640331932.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 13 2008, 06:24 PM~10407056
> *painter take advantage
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/640331932.html
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 06:32 PM~10407111
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

was gonna ride but fuel pump took a shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 13 2008, 07:11 PM~10407426
> *was gonna ride but fuel pump took a shit
> *


raggidy pos


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 08:12 PM~10407433
> *raggidy pos
> *


das what i said


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 08:12 PM~10407433
> *raggidy pos
> *


but speakin of raggety pos.....where the 68.....and the capala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 13 2008, 07:13 PM~10407447
> *das what i said
> *


you missed the westbury class reunion last night at bar. you boy lone star, talkin about good o' days in his compact wagon. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 11:10 PM~10401706
> *RIP
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  :angel: :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *BAYTOWNSLC*, Big-Tymer

GETTING IT IT READY FOR YOU HOMIE..........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 12:57 PM~10405451
> *"are they joking, or do you really own a minitruck?"
> 
> 
> *


:angry: :angry: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:

easy jaba :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 06:18 PM~10407486
> *you missed the westbury class reunion last night at bar.    you boy lone star, talkin about good o' days  in his compact wagon.    :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 08:32 PM~10408123
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: thanks for warning me about the curb


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Not sure how I uploaded pic, but I did it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 13 2008, 09:01 PM~10408348
> *Thanks everyone that came to my party.  I had a great time.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 06:18 PM~10407486
> *you missed the westbury class reunion last night at bar.    you boy lone star, talkin about good o' days  in his compact wagon.    :ugh:
> *


all they remember was that i used to beat down the block  and the trunk wasnt the only thing i beat up :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2008, 09:04 PM~10408374
> *all they remember was that i used to beat down the block    and the trunk wasnt the only thing i beat up  :0
> *


she said in school you were called "da white boy" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 08:05 PM~10408381
> *she said in school you were called "da white boy"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


should of asked her about the grapplin champ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2008, 09:08 PM~10408404
> *should of asked her about the grapplin champ...
> *


with bruises on her, bet she know all about it already.

i was like "what those bruises from? you like it rough huh?  "


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 08:09 PM~10408420
> *with bruises on her, bet she know all about it already.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10401706
> *RIP
> 
> 
> ...


barely got that rim...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 11:10 PM~10401706
> *RIP
> 
> 
> ...


Vaya con CaddyDios :angel:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 07:58 PM~10408326
> *:uh:  thanks for warning me about the curb
> *



That's why my wife's Nissan did not park there...duh


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 13 2008, 12:04 PM~10404593
> *
> y porque no?? i'm on the hunt for one with tan leather and sunroof.....
> 
> ...


Glad you and the fam are okay.......



I have two bigbodys for sale....  A 95 with 89k, bumper kit and grille. A 96 with 157k both clean as fk, both pewter with grey leather


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 08:09 PM~10408420
> *with bruises on her, bet she know all about it already.
> 
> i was like "what those bruises from? you like it rough huh?    "
> *


My fav "I'm not a waitress :nono: "


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 09:38 PM~10408639
> *That's why my wife's Nissan did not park there...duh
> *


but mines a big body chevy. took curb like an OG


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Mike sucks bout your car but its great to hear that Cathy, you, and the lil ones were unharmed.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 09:40 PM~10408655
> *My fav "I'm not a waitress :nono: "
> *


no..went like.. 

her:"tell ken i'm not a fk'n waitress"
me: "thats what i told him,but he don't listen to me.. "


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2008, 08:41 PM~10408667
> *Mike sucks bout your car but its great to hear that Cathy, you, and the lil ones were unharmed.
> *


x2
:wave:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

hey chevylo97 since ur not doing anything wit the truck sale me the sissor lift.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 13 2008, 08:45 PM~10408690
> *hey chevylo97 since ur not doing anything wit the truck sale me the sissor lift.. :biggrin:
> *



u been spying on me? :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 10:46 PM~10408701
> *u been spying on me? :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 09:44 PM~10408684
> *x2
> :wave:
> *


:wave: 

Thanks for the picture last nite. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2008, 09:50 PM~10408737
> *:wave:
> 
> Thanks for the picture last nite. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: oh, and my eyes weren't closed, i was doing this :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 13 2008, 09:01 PM~10408348
> *Not sure how I uploaded pic, but I did it.
> *


It was nice meeting you and Dani last night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 13 2008, 10:45 PM~10408690
> *hey chevylo97 since ur not doing anything wit the truck sale me the sissor lift.. :biggrin:
> *


i already asked him for the blueprints and still haven't gotten a response. :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2008, 09:53 PM~10408763
> *It was nice meeting you and Dani last night.
> *


o' friendly actin azz *****


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 09:52 PM~10408753
> *:uh:  oh, and my eyes weren't closed, i was doing this  :scrutinize:
> *


Lmao! You looked like you were bout to fall asleep!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 09:56 PM~10408795
> *o' friendly actin azz *****
> *


:tongue:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

CHOCHI (LOCOS), que rollo buey, valio madre we didnt get to roll today....lo hacemos la proxima semana! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2008, 09:56 PM~10408801
> *Lmao! You looked like you were bout to fall asleep!
> *


naw, that was my sexy bedroom eyes look


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 10:00 PM~10408843
> *naw, that was my sexy bedroom eyes look
> *


Oh ok :ugh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

chigado ni pedo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2008, 11:05 PM~10408873
> *Oh ok :ugh:
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10408786
> *i already asked him for the blueprints and still haven't gotten a response.  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 
 i say we skimask him.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2008, 08:55 PM~10408786
> *i already asked him for the blueprints and still haven't gotten a response.  :buttkick:
> *


 why u getting rid of the mazteca so u dont need them. :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10408942
> *:0
> i say we skimask him.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


never i'm always lock and loaded. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 11:18 PM~10408984
> *why u getting rid of the mazteca so u dont need them. :twak:
> *


that bish coming home next weekend. still have whole front grille new chrome and rear chrome light trim. going to sit for a while until the white neighbors start to bitch about it. :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2008, 08:50 PM~10408737
> *:wave:
> 
> Thanks for the picture last nite. :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: 

I'm gonna do a rivistyle move and send u a pix of my one eyed snake :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2008, 11:21 PM~10409007
> *that bish coming home next weekend.  still have whole front grille new chrome and rear chrome light trim.  going to sit for a while until the white neighbors start to bitch about it.
> *


:uh: 
whered u get the trim??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2008, 09:21 PM~10409007
> *that bish coming home next weekend.  still have whole front grille new chrome and rear chrome light trim.  going to sit at GABIS collectors lot for a while until the white neighbors start to bitch about it.  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 13 2008, 11:24 PM~10409030
> *:uh:
> whered u get the trim??
> *


you can find it in minitruckin magazines.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 11:25 PM~10409037
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2008, 11:26 PM~10409048
> *you can find it in minitruckin magazines.
> *


i can only find the clear lights with the trim, :angry: 
didnt want clear lights,just the trim..


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 13 2008, 11:27 PM~10409065
> *i can only find the clear lights with the trim, :angry:
> didnt want clear lights,just the trim..
> *


sometimes you have to sacrifice in order to get the trim. as in buying a whole mazda truck just for the snugtop and ditching the truck.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2008, 11:30 PM~10409085
> *sometimes you have to sacrifice in order to get the trim.  as in buying a whole mazda truck just for the snugtop and ditching the truck.
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 13 2008, 10:36 PM~10409138
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 13 2008, 11:36 PM~10409138
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 11:25 PM~10409037
> *:biggrin:
> *


another one for my car lot


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2008, 09:45 PM~10409203
> *another one for my car lot
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice love the color :biggrin: u gonna kept or flip?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97,* rivistyle*


oh shit i gone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 11:54 PM~10409268
> *looks nice  love the color :biggrin:  u gonna kept or flip?
> *


as soon as i get there put new tires on for the trip down back home hauling it, then let the mechanic look at the engine. if the engine is completely fked up, pull it out and put another. if i don't feel it, flip it.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2008, 08:39 PM~10408647
> *Glad you and the fam are okay.......
> I have two bigbodys for sale....   A 95 with 89k, bumper kit and grille. A 96 with 157k both clean as fk, both pewter with grey leather
> *


how much


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2008, 10:45 PM~10409203
> *another one for my car lot
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

wudup hamnizzle


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2008, 08:53 PM~10408763
> *It was nice meeting you and Dani last night.
> *


It was nice putting a face with a name. Wish I could have spent more time with you, but never in my wildest dream did I expect so many people to show up.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2008, 09:41 AM~10398223
> *LOCOS WILL B THERE!
> *


X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2008, 06:44 AM~10403695
> *if you know of one like that..      send her my way.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

MY NEW PLAQUE:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10401706
> *RIP
> 
> 
> ...


damm that sucks . Thank god everyone is ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2008, 10:12 PM~10408938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cute! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

lunes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 10:23 PM~10409018
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I'm gonna do a rivistyle move  and send u a pix of my one eyed snake :biggrin:
> *


Please don't!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2008, 08:17 AM~10410890
> *Please don't!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2008, 10:39 PM~10408647
> *Glad you and the fam are okay.......
> I have two bigbodys for sale....   A 95 with 89k, bumper kit and grille. A 96 with 157k both clean as fk, both pewter with grey leather
> *


no bullshit both of the hoes clean as fuck


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 14 2008, 06:06 AM~10410486
> *It was nice putting a face with a name.  Wish I could have spent more time with you, but never in my wildest dream did I expect so many people to show up.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ANYONE IN THE AREA HAVE A HEX TOOL FOR SELL? 

NEED ONE LIKE A SAP.............


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yup. Monday.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

monday ni las gallinas ponen. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2008, 12:27 PM~10412104
> *yup.  Monday.
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2008, 11:27 AM~10412104
> *yup.  Monday.
> *


yup, monday.. back to making money!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

y luego?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 14 2008, 12:25 PM~10412680
> *y luego?
> *


tuesday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

17 members are celebrating their birthday today
1984CADDY(26), 
gettin old in the 08


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 14 2008, 01:27 PM~10413156
> *17 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 1984CADDY(26),
> gettin old in the 08
> *


:uh: that aint old, i'm 35. now thats old.. and still up all weekend drinkin til 7am with slutz. 

reminds me.. lone star, next time some brawd answers my phone, tell em they gonna get slapped for that shyt.. heffa walked in bedroom with cam talkin about "some guy named ken dont believe me, he wants a pic" :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2008, 09:20 PM~10360698
> *AUG 10TH  EMPIRE AND BONAFIDE SUMMER PICNIC @ BEAR CREEK PARK..PAVILLION # 7..MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Bad ass day not to go to work.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2008, 02:30 PM~10413566
> *Bad ass day not to go to work.
> *


slacker 

work = money


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 14 2008, 11:59 AM~10412442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2008, 02:37 PM~10413613
> *BACK?!?! WHO Stopped making money!?!  I dont take pics at tha clubs for my health!! HAHA imma just continue making money.
> *


o' fake azz wannabe popparatzi shutter bug actin ass ***** 



but seriuosly, hustlin with the cam.. i can dig that.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2008, 01:37 PM~10413613
> *BACK?!?! WHO Stopped making money!?!  I dont take pics at tha clubs for my health!! HAHA imma just continue making money.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 02:41 PM~10413640
> *o' fake azz wannabe popparatzi shutter bug actin ass *****
> but seriuosly, hustlin with the cam.. i can dig that.
> *


Yup, take pictures, drink, dance, meet chicks, make business alliances, meet industry folks, drink some more, edit and upload pics. Its cake. Since I get people hitting me up for pics on same night...I got someone helping by covering one club and me another, give him a cut of cash. Good thing I registered for an Employer Identification Number hahahaha :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 12:58 PM~10413334
> *:uh:  that aint old, i'm 35.  now thats old.. and still up all weekend drinkin til 7am with slutz.
> 
> reminds me..  lone star, next time some brawd answers my phone, tell em they gonna get slapped for that shyt..  heffa walked in bedroom with cam talkin about "some guy named ken dont believe me, he wants a pic"  :thumbsdown:
> *


yea she said i should have went over that is was about to go down i said send me a pic and im on the way,


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 02:32 PM~10413580
> *slacker
> 
> work = money
> ...


Baby is workin.  

:ugh: 


JK! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 14 2008, 02:47 PM~10413679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 13 2008, 09:53 PM~10408763
> *It was nice meeting you and Dani last night.
> *


Nice meeting you to miss beautiful


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 14 2008, 03:48 PM~10414168
> *Nice meeting you to miss beautiful
> *


bet she wasn't wearing chonies


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 13 2008, 09:01 PM~10408348
> *Not sure how I uploaded pic, but I did it.
> *


Now I see why you wouldnt let me get on the computer to do my homework :ugh: 
Damn layitlow addict!
You do realize by the time I got on, I was half asleep trying to finish an essay! Thank you very much... :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2008, 07:17 AM~10410890
> *Please don't!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 04:50 PM~10414186
> *bet she was wearing her clear heels
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2008, 01:37 PM~10413613
> *BACK?!?! WHO Stopped making money!?!  I dont take pics at tha clubs for my health!! HAHA imma just continue making money.
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS NATALIE AINT IT???????THINK IM RIGHT THIS TIME...................HOWS THAT PASHA CLUB??????/BEEN INVITED COUPLE TIMES BUT IONO LOOKS COPAISH.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2008, 04:19 PM~10414425
> *NOW THATS NATALIE AINT IT???????THINK IM RIGHT THIS TIME...................HOWS THAT PASHA CLUB??????/BEEN INVITED COUPLE TIMES BUT IONO LOOKS COPAISH.......
> *


should name that place Club Jailbait


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 03:02 PM~10414277
> *bet she was wearing her clear heels
> :0
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 03:52 PM~10414725
> *should name that place Club Jailbait
> *


17 n up they good to go in texas :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2008, 05:32 PM~10415072
> *17 n up they good to go in texas :biggrin:
> *


i know, but i prefer grown women 25+  you can keep all the lil gurls playing dress up to yourself.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10409280
> *chevylo97, rivistyle
> oh shit i gone
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dont you have a buffet to shut down?

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 14 2008, 02:27 PM~10413156
> *17 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 1984CADDY(26),
> gettin old in the 08
> *


DANG PRIETO! I THOUGHT YOU WERE Already in your 30s! You'll be looking in your late 40's when you hit the 30s!!! Happy birthday :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 06:39 PM~10415715
> *dont you have a buffet to shut down?
> 
> :uh:
> *


maybe friday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 06:48 PM~10415783
> *maybe friday
> *



 




on a side note, i had enchiladas yesterday.





and i had diarea this morning


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone need some 1959 cadillac tail lights


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 05:49 PM~10415786
> *
> on a side note, i had enchiladas yesterday.
> and i had diarea this morning
> *



Bitch u have that every morning,afternoon, and eveing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2008, 06:58 PM~10416416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf you got the paint on it?? :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

painted it friday night.. got tired of riding primer..
painted friday night.. drove it home wet at 2 am..
parked in garage, woke up at 6 am , put it back together and drove to beaumont for a show..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2008, 07:03 PM~10416478
> *painted it friday night.. got tired of riding primer..
> painted friday night.. drove it home wet at 2 am..
> parked in garage, woke up at 6 am , put it back together and drove to beaumont for a show..
> *


bout time you did it,lol but it looks good homie! :thumbsup:any striping coming up?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 14 2008, 07:08 PM~10416512
> *bout time you did it,lol but it looks good homie! :thumbsup:any striping coming up?
> *


it will stay like this for now untill i tear it down and spray the whole thing candy..
ill leaf the sides and pinstripe it..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2008, 07:09 PM~10416521
> *it will stay like this for now untill i tear it down and spray the whole thing candy..
> ill leaf the sides and pinstripe it..
> *


cool cool, so when u doin my batteries? :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 06:39 PM~10415715
> *dont you have a buffet to shut down?
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 14 2008, 07:18 PM~10416605
> *cool cool, so when u doin my batteries? :biggrin:
> *


whenever you ready..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 04:39 PM~10415144
> *i know, but i prefer grown women 25+        you can keep all the lil gurls playing dress up to yourself.
> *


DRESS UP BEATS THE SHIT OUT OF MENOPAUSE SO HAVE FUN WIT THEM OLD HAGS................


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2008, 08:20 PM~10416638
> *DRESS UP BEATS THE SHIT OUT OF MENOPAUSE SO HAVE FUN WIT THEM OLD HAGS................
> *



I tell you one thing... the older (25 and up) know whats up. Theyre out there to get some drillin... the younger ones want to fall in love and stuff. Yeah, they might give it up every now and then but then they want a relationship. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 06:39 PM~10415715
> *dont you have a buffet to shut down?
> 
> :uh:
> *


don't forget about sat.....have your cash ready for the chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2008, 07:19 PM~10416620
> *whenever you ready..
> *


 :biggrin: allllllllriiiiiiighhhht!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 14 2008, 09:25 PM~10416708
> *I tell you one thing... the older (25 and up) know whats up. Theyre out there to get some drillin... the younger ones want to fall in love and stuff. Yeah, they might give it up every now and then but then they want a relationship.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Spoken like a man, not like a kid out there to get pussy whooped and get his heart broken when the older cat lays pipe in his young drunk clubgoing fake barbie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone know a good place to cut a hole in my roof and drop this 42 in it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 08:33 PM~10416785
> *anyone know a good place to cut a hole in my roof and drop this 42 in it.
> *


 :0 
x2

latin told me metal masters but didnt mention where is the location


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 14 2008, 09:35 PM~10416817
> *:0
> x2
> 
> ...


don't know location, shortdog recommended them.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2008, 08:36 PM~10416825
> *don't know location, shortdog recommended them.
> *


 :uh: 
you got him on speed, dial callhim


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 14 2008, 09:37 PM~10416837
> *:uh:
> you got him on speed, dial callhim
> *


fuck you bitch i'm going to sleep :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2008, 08:38 PM~10416847
> *fuck you bitch i'm going to sleep  :wave:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+Apr 14 2008, 08:25 PM~10416708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got a sawsall, come over i'll do it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 14 2008, 07:25 PM~10416708
> *I tell you one thing... the older (25 and up) know whats up. Theyre out there to get some drillin... the younger ones want to fall in love and stuff. Yeah, they might give it up every now and then but then they want a relationship.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DATS Y U HIT N SPLIT TRUST ME YOUNG ONES WANT SOME GOOD DRILLIN ALSO I KNOW BOUT GROWN WOMENS............AND DONT MATTER THE AGE TO ME JUST RATHER HAVE SOME GOOD N RIPE MEAT THEN SOME SHIT DAT EXPIRATION DAT IS OLDER THAN MY BIRTHDAY ........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 14 2008, 08:35 PM~10416817
> *:0
> x2
> 
> ...


snitch!!! never can stop can you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 09:41 PM~10416894
> *  them young ones be wanting romance and holding hands..and be taken to olive garden on their birthdays..      dont be suprised them lil hoez be making you dress alike..        older brawds usually, just wanna get stuck, and ain't skurred to say it.
> *


wackalac wouldn't know about that. he don't even know how to wipe his own cola living with mommy and daddy :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 08:42 PM~10416904
> *snitch!!!  never can stop can you?
> *


and you bitch about everything


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

LATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i heard u got some pics dat need to be posted!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2008, 08:44 PM~10416923
> *LATIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i heard u got some pics dat need to be posted!!!!!!!
> *


i better go to sleep


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2008, 07:43 PM~10416919
> *wackalac wouldn't know about that.  he don't even know how to wipe his own cola living with mommy and daddy  :tears:
> *


***** please im 21 homie and got my house under me moma live wit me and i dont live in 10 by 10 house in da hood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2008, 09:46 PM~10416949
> ****** please im 21 homie and got my house under me moma live wit me and i dont live in 10 by 10 house in da hood
> *


damn, you just kidowned someone! :0 

yeah got some pics will post up manana. got to get up at 4am. laters.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2008, 07:47 PM~10416961
> *damn, you just kidowned someone!  :0
> 
> yeah got some pics will post up manana.  got to get up at 4am.  laters.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 14 2008, 07:35 PM~10416817
> *:0
> x2
> 
> ...


wherever u go let me know so i dont go, cuz i dont fuck with snitches


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 13 2008, 09:39 PM~10408647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 08:52 PM~10417016
> *wherever u go let me know so i dont go, cuz i dont fuck with snitches
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 08:52 PM~10417016
> *wherever u go let me know so i dont go, cuz i dont fuck with snitches
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 07:52 PM~10417016
> *wherever u go let me know so i dont go, cuz i dont fuck with snitches
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 14 2008, 07:53 PM~10417036
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


and whenever i find a place ill be sure to not let you know about it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 08:54 PM~10417053
> *and whenever i find a place ill be sure to not let you know about it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

want to thank the homies for coming to help with this dash :uh: :biggrin: 











pic of the wheel change from Rs to Ds


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 14 2008, 08:27 PM~10416734
> *don't forget about sat.....have your cash ready for the chrome.  :biggrin:
> *


fa sho. had to work this last saturday. lil OT  

wut time foolio, i'll have to fit you in between talkin shit about david and takin pics of my doo-doo :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2008, 08:57 PM~10417097
> *want to thank the homies for coming to help with this dash :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




clean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2008, 07:57 PM~10417097
> *want to thank the homies for coming to help with this dash :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


meet me at the junkyard on almeda satuday....i got the tools


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 10:01 PM~10417126
> *fa sho.  had to work this last saturday.  lil OT
> 
> wut time foolio, i'll have to fit you in between talkin shit about david and takin pics of my doo-doo  :uh:
> *


must be nice to have all that ca$h for chrome!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 09:03 PM~10417147
> *meet me at the junkyard on almeda satuday....i got the tools
> *


working Sat. & Sun


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 09:07 PM~10417191
> *must be nice to have all that ca$h for chrome!
> *



:uh: ok mr. i have 2 fleetwoods, a 60 behind the garage, another coupe next to the lecab, nice clean house in a good hood with a new roof and soffit remodeled bathrooms with new sheetrock, etc etc etc, yada yada yada


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 09:10 PM~10417217
> *with new sheetrock in the garage, etc etc etc, yada yada yada
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 08:07 PM~10417191
> *must be nice to have all that ca$h for chrome!
> *


*YOUR PHONE NOT WORKING ?? * :|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 14 2008, 08:14 PM~10417251
> *YOUR PHONE NOT WORKING ??    :|
> *


hes too busy taking poop pics on it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 08:01 PM~10417126
> *fa sho.  had to work this last saturday.  lil OT
> 
> wut time foolio, i'll have to fit you in between talkin shit about david and takin pics of my doo-doo  :uh:
> *


u getting something chromed and didnt run it by me first???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 14 2008, 09:10 PM~10417217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 14 2008, 10:14 PM~10417251
> *YOUR PHONE NOT WORKING ??    :|
> *


work this weekend I was beat....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 09:19 PM~10417300
> *u getting something chromed and didnt run it by me first???
> *



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10416785
> *anyone know a good place to cut a hole in my roof and drop this 42 in it.
> *


ya but you want it installed for the price of a 12pk...... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 10:10 PM~10417217
> *:uh:  ok mr. i have 2 fleetwoods, a 60 behind the garage, another coupe next to the lecab, nice clean house in a good hood with a new roof and soffit remodeled bathrooms with new sheetrock, etc etc etc, yada yada yada
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ROCKETS LOST!!!!! FUCKEN UTAH!!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

always


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 09:30 PM~10417450
> *:uh:
> *



its true, so no :uh: please.


















:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 08:29 PM~10417438
> *ya but you want it installed for the price of a 12pk...... :uh:
> *


so when it comes time to sell the car i can buy 2 12pks

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 08:34 PM~10417478
> *its true, so no  :uh:  please.
> :uh:
> *


YEAP AND HE RIGHT SEEN IT MYSELF ***** GOTA CADILLAC DEALERSHIP AT HIS PAD...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 09:36 PM~10417498
> *so when it comes time to sell the car i can buy 2 12pks
> 
> :uh:
> *


coronas


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 08:23 PM~10417357
> *work this weekend I was beat....
> *


*THE WEATHER STRIPPING AROUND THE DOORS FOR MY 2DR. WERE CAN I GET THEM FROM ??*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

[quo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2008, 10:36 PM~10417502
> *YEAP AND HE RIGHT  SEEN IT MYSELF ***** GOTA CADILLAC DEALERSHIP AT HIS PAD...........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 09:50 PM~10417635
> *:uh:
> *


and be having crawfish partys and not inviting :uh:


or clam bake 

or fishfry.. 

i dunno, i was drunk..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 09:52 PM~10417654
> *and be having crawfish partys and not inviting    :uh:
> or clam bake
> 
> ...



burgers on da grill the other night. dont think i woulda know bout it if i didnt message him......... :scrutinize: 












:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 09:55 PM~10417679
> *burgers on da grill the other night.  dont think i woulda know bout it if i didnt message him......... :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


i aint allowed in da nice hoods anyway. besides, i was drunk at bar nibbling on some brawds ear, askin her if she liked hot wings, by time i heard of bryans lil bash, that i wasn't invited to. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 10:55 PM~10417679
> *burgers on da grill the other night.  dont think i woulda know bout it if i didnt message him......... :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


I worked 14 hours on sat It was a last sec kinda thing :uh: then I had 15 ppl at my house :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 10:08 PM~10417809
> *I worked 14 hours on sat It was a last sec kinda thing :uh: then I had 15 ppl at my house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Liver... is evil... must be... destroyed... arrrgggghhhh!

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 10:59 PM~10417711
> *i aint allowed in da nice hoods anyway.  besides, i was drunk at bar nibbling on some brawds ear, askin her if she liked hot wings, by time i heard of bryans lil bash, that i wasn't invited to.  :angry:
> *


nobody was :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 14 2008, 11:10 PM~10417823
> *Liver... is evil... must be... destroyed... arrrgggghhhh!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 10:11 PM~10417836
> *:cheesy:
> *



speaking of destroyed livers, wheres hny?

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 10:08 PM~10417809
> *I worked 14 hours on sat It was a last sec kinda thing :uh: then I had 15 ppl at my house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ha, catfish go by? thats a cool fool, homeboy likes to drink it up. saw him at that lil ass show in pasadena couple weeks ago. fool came up and was like man i need some beer :around: said it like a fiend needs crack :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 14 2008, 11:17 PM~10417895
> *ha, catfish go by?  thats a cool fool, homeboy likes to drink it up.  saw him at that lil ass show in pasadena couple weeks ago.  fool came up and was like man i need some beer  :around:  said it like a fiend needs crack :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


who do you think drank the cans of budlight :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 10:08 PM~10417809
> *I worked 14 hours on sat It was a last sec kinda thing :uh: then I had 15 ppl at my house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the expensive imported stuff..mayne..bawlin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 11:20 PM~10417930
> *the expensive imported stuff..mayne..bawlin
> *


brought 3 cases of presidente back from NYC  Thats the green bottles


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 10:22 PM~10417952
> *brought 3 cases of presidente back from NYC  Thats the green bottles
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 11:23 PM~10417962
> *:uh:
> *


good shyt, next time stop by so you can try some :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2008, 10:25 PM~10417975
> *good shyt, next time stop by so you can try some :cheesy:
> *


naw, only drink rum. but next time dont be skurred, call a *****.. i'll still come thru. bring some hot wings to put on grill.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2008, 11:26 PM~10417995
> *naw, only drink rum.
> *


got that too but you can bring your own ripple!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 14 2008, 04:19 PM~10414425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they got that one on the corner of harrisburg and one of the Avenues. That would be name infringement. Awwe no, my bad, thats where the old bags with high mileage get drunk mojaditos to buy them tiny overpriced beers in hopes of getting them drunk enough top get in them crusty chonies. Them rucas get a cut from the bar on how many beers they get. At least las rucas at Las Palmas I and II do.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lolol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 14 2008, 08:25 PM~10416708
> *I tell you one thing... the older (25 and up) know whats up. Theyre out there to get some drillin... the younger ones want to fall in love and stuff. Yeah, they might give it up every now and then but then they want a relationship.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


True True But its sooo easy to mind control the young ones. Its more of a sport and challenge...las rucas se dejan caer. Whats the fun in that?? Its getting it when it was a challenge that makes it rewarding. HAHA well it was at least. Them chamacitas in the club be floating from one dude to the next anyway..so doubt its all about love.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

a mi me gustan unos riñoncitos asados con chingos de limon de botana con la cerveza. mmmmm


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up homie..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 14 2008, 10:30 PM~10418054
> *I think they got that one on the corner of harrisburg and one of the Avenues.  That would be name infringement.  Awwe no, my bad, thats where the old bags with high mileage get drunk mojaditos to buy them tiny overpriced beers in hopes of getting them drunk enough top get in them crusty chonies.  Them rucas get a cut from the bar on how many beers they get. At least las rucas at Las Palmas I and II do.
> *


you seem to know alot about it :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i need a new job. who got da hookup?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10417886
> *speaking of destroyed livers, wheres hny?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 15 2008, 07:55 AM~10419891
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 07:33 PM~10416785
> *anyone know a good place to cut a hole in my roof and drop this 42 in it.
> *


i know there is a place on chimney rock and bellaire some where not sure exactly where but thats where they make the custom vans and limos. when i used to work for dodge they taked the cars or vans there for sunroofs. they high but is warrantied .i think some dealers send their cars there. i will ask my homie he had a roof put by them on his caddy. let you price and location


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 15 2008, 09:51 AM~10420175
> *i know there is a place on chimney rock and bellaire some where not sure exactly where but thats where they make the custom vans and limos. when i used to work for dodge they taked the cars or vans there for sunroofs. they high but is warrantied .i think some dealers send their cars there. i will ask my homie he had a roof put by them on his caddy. let you price and location
> *


Texas auto trim and they only install new sunroofs  Yes they are high priced too.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 15 2008, 08:51 AM~10420175
> *i know there is a place on chimney rock and bellaire some where not sure exactly where but thats where they make the custom vans and limos. when i used to work for dodge they taked the cars or vans there for sunroofs. they high but is warrantied .i think some dealers send their cars there. i will ask my homie he had a roof put by them on his caddy. let you price and location
> *



its right by my house. in between chimney rock and renwick, the place is on bissonet, custom vans of houston. things have changed at that place, i know they closed for a bit.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 08:26 AM~10419791
> *i need a new job.  who got da hookup?
> *


I already told you what Im about to do...... If you want some help you know how to find me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

texas auto trim









I really dont like the place.... They're not only high they dont really do the best work.... kinda sloppy..... Alot of dealers dont like them b/c of that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 15 2008, 09:07 AM~10420281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you recommending a shop you don't like? :loco:





and they quoted me $1400 for install alone once.. hung up on em.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 10:30 AM~10420433
> *so you recommending a shop you don't like?  :loco:
> and they quoted me $1400 for install alone once..  hung up on em.
> *


didnt recommend shyt, just showin them how to find them. If they stop by and like what they see its all on them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 09:41 AM~10420510
> *didnt recommend shyt, just showin them how to find them. If they stop by and like what they see its all on them.
> *


don't get all defensive there cadillac shrimp'n mayne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 10:43 AM~10420524
> *don't get all defensive there cadillac shrimp'n      mayne
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 09:08 AM~10420291
> *I already told you what Im about to do...... If you want some help you know how to find me
> *



wuddup then foo :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 11:43 AM~10420920
> *wuddup then foo :cheesy:
> *


you know how to get to my house


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 10:57 AM~10420998
> *you know how to get to my house
> *



ha u at work


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2008, 10:19 AM~10421194
> *
> *


wut up homie..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2008, 10:21 AM~10421208
> *wut up homie..
> *


nothing much whats up wit u???


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 10:30 AM~10420433
> *so you recommending a shop you don't like?  :loco:
> and they quoted me $1400 for install alone once..  hung up on em.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10416785
> *anyone know a good place to cut a hole in my roof and drop this 42 in it.
> *


hit up my boy Buddha, he knows somebody ...


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 12:15 PM~10421160
> *ha u at work
> *


and you not?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 15 2008, 10:44 AM~10420533
> *LOL
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 15 2008, 12:24 PM~10421658
> *
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 15 2008, 12:27 PM~10421681
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 12:24 PM~10421656
> *and you not?
> *



nope. quit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 12:31 PM~10421713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


find someone to entertain your ass after all?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 12:34 PM~10421732
> *
> 
> 
> ...



white bean.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 15 2008, 12:34 PM~10421737
> *find someone to entertain your ass after all?
> *


no :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 12:34 PM~10421732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kkk?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2008, 06:42 PM~10415741
> *DANG PRIETO!  I THOUGHT YOU WERE Already in your 30s!  You'll be looking in your late 40's when you hit the 30s!!!  Happy birthday  :biggrin:
> *


damn foo i look that old  thanks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 01:34 PM~10421736
> *nope. quit.
> *


for real?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my bad.. here ya go bryan..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 01:38 PM~10421768
> *my bad.. here ya go bryan..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 12:38 PM~10421771
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 12:38 PM~10421762
> *for real?
> *



yup. that job is gay, and i am not. soooooo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 01:47 PM~10421815
> *yup.  that job is gay, and i am not.  soooooo
> *


must be nice to up and quit.......... :0 Bawlin!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 12:51 PM~10421830
> *must be nice to up and quit.......... :0 Bawlin!!!
> *



no, now i need a new job and drug dealin aint hirin :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 15 2008, 01:27 PM~10421681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 01:56 PM~10421866
> *no, now i need a new job and drug dealin aint hirin  :uh:
> *


damn thats my dream job :uh: 


































Puto :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 15 2008, 08:41 AM~10420510
> *didnt recommend shyt, just showin them how to find them. If they stop by and like what they see its all on them.
> *


fuck it can beat factory :biggrin:


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)

..


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

too bad iIll be in Dallas that weekend. I could almost walk to that show from my house...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 15 2008, 12:56 PM~10421866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and still, nobody gives a fk


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by holyrollerzpromo2_@Apr 15 2008, 12:54 PM~10422273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOCOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 02:51 PM~10422255
> *my company hiring
> and still, nobody gives a fk
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by holyrollerzpromo2_@Apr 15 2008, 12:35 PM~10422139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


working saturdays :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 15 2008, 02:10 PM~10422390
> *working saturdays :angry:  :angry:
> *


company man


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 02:12 PM~10422418
> *company man
> *


coming from the man that loves working overtime :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 15 2008, 02:15 PM~10422442
> *coming from the man that loves working overtime  :biggrin:
> *


point taken :ugh:


but see i'm at work now.. geting paid as i type..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 02:16 PM~10422447
> *point taken    :ugh:
> but see i'm at work now..  geting paid as i type..
> *


i called in sick.i worked yesterday on my bday.today i said fuck it im not going in.still gettin paid.sick day :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 01:51 PM~10422255
> *my company hiring
> and still, nobody gives a fk
> *



whats the deal? will it allow me to ball on your status?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 02:27 PM~10422517
> *whats the deal? will it allow me to ball on your status?
> *


you'd prolly be my boss ater 6 months, as much as i get in trouble around here.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 01:16 PM~10422447
> *point taken    :ugh:
> but see i'm at work now..  geting paid as i type..
> *


x2 :biggrin: well not really basic salary if i dont put in no work. :angry: some one send me sum customers . basic salary only pays the bills no extra cash for a hopper or street show"s new suspension :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 02:30 PM~10422539
> *you'd prolly be my boss ater 6 months, as much as i get in trouble around here.
> *


where do i sign up :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 01:12 PM~10422418
> *company man
> *


i know it sucks :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 02:30 PM~10422539
> *you'd prolly be my boss ater 6 months, as much as i get in trouble around here.
> *



well then hook it up. we can be co-workers and pals for 6 months. then after that, it'll have to be straight business.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 15 2008, 07:51 AM~10420175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had got that shop name from another shop i called 5 places today and no one wants to touch it. they only want to install a roof that they sell me. they said that do them for 1195 installed with new headliner. im gonna give buda a call see what he talkin about. but i think i got someone to do it :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh: 

April 14, 2008, 1:41AM
*Deal reached in 2002 Houston street racing raid, lawyers say *
© 2008 The Associated Press 

HOUSTON — Nearly six years after Houston police arrested almost 300 people in a street racing raid that erupted into outcries of civil rights abuse, dozens who later sued the department appear close to reaching a deal with the city.

The tentative agreement would settle at least nine of 10 federal lawsuits, which include more than 100 plaintiffs swept up in the 2002 sting in a Kmart parking lot, the Houston Chronicle reported in its Monday editions.

Lawyers for both sides confirmed the tentative deal but declined to reveal the settlement amount. They were set to appear in court Monday, when jury selection had been slated to begin.

"It just closes the chapter on HPD's attempt to regulate a serious problem, but raises a lot of issues on how it was done," Houston City Attorney Arturo Michel said.

Houston police were trying to crack down on street racing when they picked up 278 people in one night outside the discount retail chain.

Most of those arrested were charged with trespassing or curfew violations, but none was accused of street racing. The raid stirred an almost immediate public outcry — some arrested claimed to be innocent customers — and the charges were dropped.

Plaintiffs accused police of brandishing firearms and verbal abuse. Then-Houston Police Chief C.O. Bradford, who is now the Democratic candidate for Harris County district attorney, stepped down in 2003 shortly after the incident.

*In 2005, U.S. District Judge Nancy Atlas wrote a scathing opinion that called police tactics to detain and arrest people who were not seen breaking the law "an unjustified, almost totalitarian, regime of suspicionless stops."*
Atlas and the Houston City Council still need to approve the tentative agreement.
*
"This is about changing behavior and people being compensated when a city and a police chief violate someone's civil rights," said Randall Kallinen, one of several lawyers representing the plaintiffs.*

Bradford told the newspaper Sunday he had not heard about the tentative deal and could not comment.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2008, 01:55 PM~10422757
> *i had got that shop name from another shop i called 5 places today and no one wants to touch it. they only want to install a roof that they sell me. they said that do them for 1195 installed with new headliner. im gonna give buda a call see what he talkin about.  but i think i got someone to do it  :0
> *


i think last minute custom did one of those on a box caprice. Mark told me or some one in Houston society did one. i can find out for you. let me know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2008, 02:55 PM~10422757
> *i had got that shop name from another shop i called 5 places today and no one wants to touch it. they only want to install a roof that they sell me. they said that do them for 1195 installed with new headliner. im gonna give buda a call see what he talkin about.  but i think i got someone to do it  :0
> *


call Lil Ike


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2008, 01:55 PM~10422757
> *i had got that shop name from another shop i called 5 places today and no one wants to touch it. they only want to install a roof that they sell me. they said that do them for 1195 installed with new headliner. im gonna give buda a call see what he talkin about.  but i think i got someone to do it  :0
> *


YA BOY SLIM SAID HE A ROOF INSTALLIN PRO...................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 15 2008, 02:02 PM~10422810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2008, 02:06 PM~10422842
> *whos that  :uh:
> :0
> *


IM JUSSSTTT SAYING DATS WAT HE SAID


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2008, 03:06 PM~10422842
> *whos that  :uh:
> :0
> *


he sprays candy on alot of slabs. near my hood. 

Lil Ike's Auto Collision
713-921-0088 
7110 Avenue C
Houston,TX 77011


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 02:22 PM~10422959
> *he sprays candy on alot of slabs.    near my hood.
> 
> Lil Ike's Auto Collision
> ...


na im cool i know where to go for kandy paint and it dont cost 4000 san antonio texas :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2008, 03:27 PM~10422983
> *na im cool i know where to go for kandy paint and it dont cost 4000 san antonio texas  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: just sayin man can do the roof. but fk u then


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 02:29 PM~10422990
> *:uh:  just sayin  man can do the roof.  but fk u then
> *


bitch fuck you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2008, 03:42 PM~10423062
> *bitch fuck you
> *


fk you you o' purple dinosour scrubs dressin azz *****


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2008, 07:33 PM~10416785
> *anyone know a good place to cut a hole in my roof and drop this 42 in it.
> *



yeah at liv4lacs house :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2008, 04:20 PM~10423260
> *yeah at liv4lacs house :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2008, 03:20 PM~10423260
> *yeah at liv4lacs house :biggrin:
> *


he dont want to make any money.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2008, 04:25 PM~10423288
> *he dont want to make any money.
> *


bring lac to my house.. i'll get the jigsaw and make things happen.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 04:26 PM~10423302
> *bring lac to my house.. i'll get the jigsaw and make things happen.
> *



or jus stand on the roof and fall through :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

[/quote]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 04:42 PM~10423383
> *or jus stand on the roof and fall through :uh:
> *


  i'd have to charge em extra though.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 04:42 PM~10423383
> *or jus stand on the roof and fall through :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 04:45 PM~10423424
> *  i'd have to charge em extra though.
> *



custom 'round hole sunroof' charge' eh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 04:52 PM~10423468
> *custom 'round hole sunroof' charge' eh?
> *


one off custom work ain't cheap


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 14 2008, 11:16 PM~10417886
> *speaking of destroyed livers, wheres hny?
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


ya te conocen cabrona! :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 15 2008, 03:47 PM~10422688
> *where do i sign up :biggrin:
> *


I thought you are banking Mr. Building Engineer :teehee!:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10424054
> *I thought you are banking Mr. Building Engineer  :teehee!:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 07:11 PM~10424519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] <- this dude lookin for rocks.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 07:20 PM~10424578
> *  looks good
> *


x-5






































































































jk that shit looks good


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 06:11 PM~10424519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good :wow:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 06:11 PM~10424519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i called you now for you to look at that car


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 06:56 PM~10424848
> *LOOKING GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i called you about looking at that car
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

gallo go look at my new car on myspace


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 07:27 PM~10425105
> *gallo go look at my new car on myspace
> *


cool ima jump on that


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 15 2008, 07:28 PM~10425116
> *cool ima jump on that
> *


you like it :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

you gonna keep the top?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

si.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

7 ppl and nothing to talk about


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my dougie?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 07:44 PM~10425243
> *7 ppl and nothing to talk about
> *


post some pics of ur new car so we can have something to talk bout..............


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my dougie?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my dougie?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:47 PM~10425274
> *post some pics of ur new car so we can have something to talk bout..............
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

my dougie?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:47 PM~10425274
> *post some pics of ur new car so we can have something to talk bout..............
> *


i wont say anything negative.. i promise :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10425278
> *my dougie?
> *


she said she like my dougie.......
yeap fly dan a mothafucker...........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10425284
> *i wont say anything negative..    i promise    :biggrin:
> *


x2.........just wont say anything positive either :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:49 PM~10425295
> *x2.........my dougie*


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now lets see pics of this fk'n bucket


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 08:50 PM~10425308
> *now lets see pics of this fk'n dougie*




fa sho'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 07:51 PM~10425313
> *fa sho'
> *


awwwwwwwwwwrrreadyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10425274
> *post some pics of ur new car so we can have something to talk bout..............
> *


i dont know how :angry: :banghead:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 07:54 PM~10425340
> *i dont know how  :angry:  :banghead:
> *


u know how to post pics on daspace but not on here???????/same shit genius.............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:54 PM~10425340
> *i dont know how  :angry:  :banghead:
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 07:57 PM~10425366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10425278
> *my dougie?
> *


.....myyyyy dougie???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:59 PM~10425379
> *i know :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


least you got the smilies figured out :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 08:47 PM~10425278
> *my dougie?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 08:00 PM~10425391
> *least you got the smilies figured out  :ugh:
> *


im working on it now :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

my new car


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:04 PM~10425419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

and i got 4 more on top of that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:04 PM~10425419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 15 2008, 08:05 PM~10425432
> *
> *


good looking out


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

too bad it dont look like this......................... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like the top..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 08:11 PM~10424519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:angry: 
damn nutt rider!! :biggrin: 
i see i need to get that DARKMAN 2repaint my shit!!
i see 2 many of the same features


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 09:08 PM~10425464
> *too bad it dont look like this......................... :0
> *


maybe it will :0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

i got l3"s for it and 2 pumps for it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:06 PM~10425436
> *and i got 4 more on top of that
> *


dam...........u got fucked...........


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10425464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got l0G's i can do that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:09 PM~10425482
> *i got l3"s for it and 2 pumps for it
> *


you'll have to downgrade front brakes to smaller rotors/calipars from pre-98


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 08:09 PM~10425478
> *maybe it will  :0
> *


:sureitwill:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 09:10 PM~10425493
> *dam...........u got fucked...........
> *


maybe he got some change back? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:10 PM~10425500
> *i got l0G's i can do that  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is alot more than 10gs that car homie........


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:10 PM~10425493
> *dam...........u got fucked...........
> *


no :twak: i may put l0 Gs in it but all of the money i got is 50 G's so some one needs to look out for me :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 08:11 PM~10425520
> *maybe he got some change back?  :dunno:
> *


boy u really stickin to this whole positive thing hu???????? ol sucka ass motivatin positive ass nikka............. :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:12 PM~10425525
> *is alot more than 10gs that car homie........
> *


its cool im looking at 50 G's right now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:12 PM~10425533
> *no  :twak: i may put l0 Gs in it but all of the money i got is 50 G's so some one needs to look out for me :biggrin:
> *


then how much was linc?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

the car was 5


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:12 PM~10425533
> *no  :twak: i may put l0 Gs in it but all of the money i got is 50 G's so some one needs to look out for me :biggrin:
> *


50 stacks id be looking for a house nota car homie just real talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:14 PM~10425553
> *the car was 5
> *


mileage? fished out of louisiana?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:14 PM~10425553
> *the car was 5
> *


now thats more like it....................but y take 10 stacks to a dealer for a car that only cost 5???????????????????


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:15 PM~10425559
> *50 stacks id be looking for a house nota car homie just real talk
> *


i did,, and i got one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 09:16 PM~10425578
> *now thats more like it....................but y take 10 stacks to a dealer for a car that only cost 5???????????????????
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10425571
> *mileage?  fished out of louisiana?
> *


no a old man had it and he pass so the sun sold it to me


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 08:17 PM~10425584
> *:scrutinize:
> *


no im going to put l0 in it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10425579
> *i did,, and i got  one
> *


mayne must be nice...................ur job hiring???????????lol


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:19 PM~10425611
> *mayne must be nice...................ur job hiring???????????lol
> *


job??   what is a job  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:17 PM~10425590
> *no a old man had it and he pass so the sun sold it to me
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:21 PM~10425629
> *job??   what is a job    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: hmmmmmmmmmmm...............money dont grow of trees...........


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:23 PM~10425643
> *:uh: hmmmmmmmmmmm...............money dont grow of trees...........
> *


yes it do...will for me it do :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 08:25 PM~10425663
> *yes it do...will for me it do  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry: if u say so


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:27 PM~10425691
> *:uh:  :angry: if u say so
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

so whats going on this weekend


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:14 PM~10425547
> *its cool im looking at 50 G's right now
> *


50 G's and only got a 99 linc???


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2008, 08:30 PM~10425737
> *50 G's and only got a 99 linc???
> *


will i like it and the women and you will too :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 15 2008, 09:30 PM~10425737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:32 PM~10425759
> *will i like it and the women and you will too  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: no ****




























wats up mayn


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2008, 08:37 PM~10425814
> *:scrutinize: no ****
> wats up mayn
> *


ok if you say so  :biggrin: ... will i got to go get that money :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

its my bitch,, go look at my new toy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' friendly azz ******


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 08:43 PM~10425887
> *o' friendly azz ******
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 15 2008, 09:08 PM~10425465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' swangin off of nutz ***** :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 10:04 PM~10425419
> *my new car
> 
> *


let me know when ur ready to sell it so i can make me a hopper out of it!!!it would look good on the bumper.  nice


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2008, 08:54 PM~10426024
> *let  me know when ur ready to sell it so i can make me a hopper out of it!!!it would look good on the bumper.  nice
> *


20 Gs you can have it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2008, 08:48 PM~10425964
> *o' swangin off of nutz ***** :uh:
> *


wow Mr. me i did not know you was like that thats all you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10425470
> *:0
> :angry:
> damn nutt rider!! :biggrin:
> ...


lol.. its all kandy red..
same features.. same painter..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 09:00 PM~10426097
> *lol.. its all kandy red..
> same features.. same painter..
> *


when will you pick up your phone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 10:00 PM~10426097
> *lol.. its all kandy red..
> same features.. same painter..
> *


come fix my capala bitch, this weekend. let you have car sat.


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.americanlatino.tv/awards/alternative/ help out a fellow rider


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+Apr 15 2008, 09:01 PM~10426118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no...ill be busy sat..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 10:55 PM~10426045
> *20 Gs you can have it  :biggrin:
> *


more like 2 g's, so i can put a real set up in there! or let me know what u wanna do.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 10:04 PM~10426166
> *hasnt runged..
> i wont have tie to come see it.. plus i aint wasting gas .. bring to my shop...
> 
> ...


leave them lil white brawds alone and come make this $


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 09:06 PM~10426183
> *leave them lil white brawds alone and come make this $
> *


wtf you need to fix


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Darkness you get it done in time?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 15 2008, 09:10 PM~10426219
> *Darkness you get it done in time?
> *


yea.. i drove it to beaumont that sat morn..


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

You got any other full body pics of the ride?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 10:07 PM~10426193
> *wtf you need to fix
> *


mirror... remember mr i had to repaint half car and wasted bunch of paint so when it came time to spray the door mirrors i ran out of paint actin azz *****.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64+Apr 15 2008, 09:11 PM~10426236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much it paying??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 10:13 PM~10426261
> *how much it paying??
> *


warranty work


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 15 2008, 10:11 PM~10426236
> *You got any other full body pics
> *


do that shit in private


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Does anyone on here know of someone here in Houston that does Water jet cutting or Lazer cutting?


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 15 2008, 10:14 PM~10426278
> *do that shit in private
> *


You wanna check it out too?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 15 2008, 10:15 PM~10426282
> *Does anyone on here know of someone here in Houston that does Water jet cutting or Lazer cutting?
> *


i got a pressure washer we just have to change the tip on it.its pretty strong. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 15 2008, 10:15 PM~10426291
> *You wanna check it out too?
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 15 2008, 10:18 PM~10426300
> *i got a pressure washer we just have to change the tip on it.its pretty strong. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 15 2008, 10:19 PM~10426310
> *:barf:
> *


 What are YOU wanting to see?, cus I'm talking about Darkness' elco. Get your cabeza out tha gutter!!! :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 15 2008, 10:23 PM~10426346
> *What are YOU wanting to see?, cus I'm talking about Darkness' elco. Get your cabeza out tha gutter!!! :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Cochino


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 11:00 PM~10426097
> *lol.. its all kandy red..
> same features.. same painter..
> *


shit i aint mad at ya!!

when look at mine i ride my own dick!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10425464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 15 2008, 11:42 PM~10427573
> *shit i aint mad at ya!!
> 
> when look at mine i ride my own dick!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats that gay shit


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10425465
> *like the top..
> 
> 
> ...


damm all thes big ballerz here and im broke :angry:whats the secret :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 16 2008, 07:14 AM~10428143
> *damm all thes big ballerz here and im broke  :angry:whats the secret :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2008, 07:11 PM~10424519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks tite.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 15 2008, 10:21 PM~10425629
> *job??   what is a job    :biggrin:
> *


well only two types of people get money.....that goofy lookin......and i dont mean the prez of your club either


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2008, 07:13 AM~10428356
> *well only two types of people get money.....that goofy lookin......and i dont mean the prez of your club either
> *


wutz up with the dissing...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10425464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why u hatin....homie jus bought the car..  ..it will be ready soon and flyin the *EMPIRE PLAQUE!!!*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 07:49 AM~10428579
> *why u hatin....homie jus bought the car..  ..it will be ready soon and flyin the EMPIRE PLAQUE!!!
> *


not hatin goofy just bored last night kickin it and trying to have some fun dats all u know we good peoples


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2008, 07:55 AM~10428624
> *not hatin goofy just bored last night kickin it and trying to have some fun dats all u know we good peoples
> *


  ...its cool homie..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2008, 05:25 PM~10423288
> *he dont want to make any money.
> *


you dont wanna pay my prices


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 08:04 AM~10428689
> *you dont wanna pay my prices
> *


got any 5th's for sell??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 10:10 AM~10428737
> *got any 5th's for sell??
> *


yes and no.... I have 5 but Im working on a few deals right now. They may already be spoken for...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 06:43 AM~10428233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: all i need is a couple of stacks :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 08:12 AM~10428751
> *yes and no.... I have 5 but Im working on a few deals right now. They may already be spoken for...
> *


ill be over there manana for dat bucket sucka...........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 15 2008, 10:15 PM~10426282
> *Does anyone on here know of someone here in Houston that does Water jet cutting or Lazer cutting?
> *


not here in houston. i got some out of town :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 09:38 AM~10428505
> *wutz up with the dissing...
> *


no dissin goof i just like messin with my *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 08:04 AM~10428689
> *you dont wanna pay my prices
> *


u never even got back to me with a price, typical :uh: did i haggle u on the price for the bumper kit, no, i let u name the price


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 10:36 AM~10429339
> *u never even got back to me with a price, typical  :uh:  did i haggle u on the price for the bumper kit, no, i let u name the price
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 09:36 AM~10429339
> *u never even got back to me with a price, typical  :uh:  did i haggle u on the price for the bumper kit, no, i let u name the price
> *


dats how money talks..............


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

hamnizzie...fo'sho


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 11:15 AM~10429600
> *hamnizzie...fo'sho
> *


cool avatar :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 10:19 AM~10429631
> *cool avatar  :uh:
> *


thank you to the person who made it.... :uh: i think im going to photoshop your daily with hotwing murals


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 11:21 AM~10429648
> *thank you to the person who made it.... :uh:  i think im going to photoshop your daily with hotwing murals
> *


  chicken wing spokes..mayne


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 16 2008, 10:56 AM~10429058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you 1200 for a 44 installed and you said something like 500 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 11:27 AM~10429693
> *sold it
> 
> I told you 1200 for a 44 installed and you said something like  500 :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 10:15 AM~10429600
> *hamnizzie...fo'sho
> *


what up lord goofy...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 12:27 PM~10429693
> *
> I told you 1200 for a 44 installed and you said something like  500 :uh:
> *


I ASKED YOU TO DO ONE FOR MY CAR AND YOU SAID NO. BLACK MAN MONEY NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 16 2008, 11:34 AM~10429750
> *I ASKED YOU TO DO ONE FOR MY CAR AND YOU SAID NO. BLACK MAN MONEY NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU..........
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 10:27 AM~10429693
> *sold it
> 
> I told you 1200 for a 44 installed and you said something like  500 :uh:
> *


i dont have 44 i got 42. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 12:36 PM~10429758
> *:0
> *


SOME OF MY MONEY IS LEGAL MONEY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 16 2008, 12:34 PM~10429750
> *I ASKED YOU TO DO ONE FOR MY CAR AND YOU SAID NO. BLACK MAN MONEY NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU..........
> *


thats befor I has a nice mig welder :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 11:36 AM~10429761
> *i dont have 44 i got 42.  :uh:
> *


bar saturday?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 12:36 PM~10429761
> *i dont have 44 i got 42.  :uh:
> *


You need a 44 b/c they never came in a cadillac, more custom.... same amout of work to install a 44 as a 42 so its the same price why did you get a 42?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 10:46 AM~10429835
> *bar saturday?
> *


cant, got a wedding to go to saturday


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 16 2008, 11:34 AM~10429750
> *I ASKED YOU TO DO ONE FOR MY CAR AND YOU SAID NO. BLACK MAN MONEY NOT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU..........
> *


LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 10:49 AM~10429860
> *You need a 44 b/c they never came in a cadillac, more custom.... same amout of work to install a 44 as a 42 so its the same price why did you get a 42?
> *


becuz its not like u can just go down the street and get a 44 out of a car. nevermind :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 11:52 AM~10429887
> *cant, got a wedding to go to saturday
> *


word?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 12:56 PM~10429922
> *becuz its not like u can just go down the street and get a 44 out of a car. nevermind  :uh:
> *


I told you I could get you one you said you were gonna get one from a dude in Oaklahoma.... :uh: I know were 3 are right now :uh: :uh: :uh: 





































But nevermind :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 12:05 PM~10429994
> *I told you I could get you one you said you were gonna get one from a dude in Oaklahoma.... :uh: I know were 3 are right now :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> But nevermind :uh:
> *


$? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 10:27 AM~10429693
> *sold it
> 
> I told you 1200 for a 44 installed and you said something like  500 :uh:
> *


u sorry ass fucker!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 11:05 AM~10429994
> *I told you I could get you one you said you were gonna get one from a dude in Oaklahoma.... :uh: I know were 3 are right now :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> But nevermind :uh:
> *


1 in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2008, 11:26 AM~10430113
> *1 in my  garage :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 11:05 AM~10429994
> *I told you I could get you one you said you were gonna get one from a dude in Oaklahoma.... :uh: I know were 3 are right now :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> But nevermind :uh:
> *


i said kentucky not oklahoma :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEOPLE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2008, 01:26 PM~10430109
> *u sorry ass fucker!!!!!!
> *


I got it foo' I wouldint do that to ya :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 12:41 PM~10429798
> *thats befor I has a nice mig welder  :uh:
> *


IS THAT PRICE QUOTED WITH REPAINT OR JUST INSTALL?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 12:56 PM~10429922
> *becuz its not like u can just go down the street and get a 44 out of a car. nevermind  :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 16 2008, 12:53 PM~10429897
> *LOL
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 11:55 AM~10430289
> *I got it foo' I wouldint do that to ya :cheesy:
> *


boy u had me sweatin there for a minute....koo then ill get it from u mananas.........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2008, 11:50 AM~10430256
> *SUP PEOPLE.
> *


62 VERT
62 IMPALA
64 SS SOLD
63 SS AND 63 4 DR SOLD

:uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 16 2008, 12:05 PM~10429994
> *I told you I could get you one you said you were gonna get one from a dude in Oaklahoma.... :uh: I know were 3 are right now :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> But nevermind :uh:
> *


well you know im lookin for one :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

anybody needs HID lights i got em . any color any size single or double beam.installed. i also have the kit to polish head light i do the complete combo :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 02:23 PM~10431259
> *well you know im lookin for one :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 16 2008, 05:07 PM~10431945
> *x2
> *


you have minitruck.. you need this kinda sunroof.. old skoo pop up sunroof.. get small ones and you can probably get 3 across. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 05:10 PM~10431976
> *you have minitruck..  you need this kinda sunroof..  old skoo pop up sunroof..  get small ones and you can probably get 3 across.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 05:11 PM~10431983
> *:roflmao:
> *


or he can hurt other mini-truckers with this kit..

http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/s10ck.html


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

spy pic taken today on location.... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

them d's and aint talkin bout nutz u bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 05:44 PM~10432182
> *spy pic taken today on location....  :0
> 
> 
> ...


this what he needs to redefine da game


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10432347
> *this what he needs to redefine da game
> 
> 
> ...


atleast its lifted, cockpocket


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 04:44 PM~10432182
> *spy pic taken today on location....  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 i mma post your pix :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10432347
> *this what he needs to redefine da game
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 05:03 PM~10432354
> *atleast its lifted, cockpocket
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 15 2008, 11:34 AM~10421736
> *nope. quit.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 06:03 PM~10432354
> *atleast its lifted, cockpocket
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 16 2008, 07:05 PM~10432382
> *i mma post your pix :biggrin:
> *


post it up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'll ****** dumb :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 16 2008, 06:05 PM~10432382
> *i mma post your pix :biggrin:
> *



post em beesh, the lunch one first asscracklin :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

hey....Pat, I see you got your old job back. :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 16 2008, 06:51 PM~10433325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 GOLD DIGGER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 16 2008, 07:51 PM~10433325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



david was hungry, wut u want me to do? :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 08:02 PM~10433438
> *david was hungry, wut u want me to do? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 08:02 PM~10433438
> *david was hungry, wut u want me to do? :uh:
> *



and let me clarify, i went in this mornin to turn in my uniforms and they wanted to talk to me. they asked me to stay, i agreed for the time being, while they considered my 'demands'.

we agreed, if they cant accomodate me, i'm gonna bail. simple as that.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Overspray on the tire too !!! ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:








Now thats custom!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

c'mon dave wheres the lunch pic?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im never shaking your hand again u nose pickin s/o/b


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 16 2008, 08:05 PM~10433472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 08:05 PM~10433472
> *and let me clarify, i went in this mornin to turn in my uniforms and they wanted to talk to me.  they asked me to stay, i agreed for the time being, while they considered my 'demands'.
> 
> we agreed, if they cant accomodate me, i'm gonna bail.  simple as that.
> *


 hno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 07:09 PM~10433528
> *c'mon dave wheres the lunch pic?
> *


this mother woofed 3 dogs, a bucket of chili and washed it down with a gallon of coke...... :uh: and he calls me fat....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so u like footlongs huh pat


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 07:25 PM~10433724
> *so u like footlongs huh pat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 16 2008, 08:17 PM~10433628
> *this mother woofed  3 dogs, a bucket of chili and washed it down with  a gallon of coke...... :uh:  and he calls me fat....
> 
> 
> ...


balling


james coney is expensive :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if i want hotdog i stop at the gas station....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10433724
> *so u like footlongs huh pat
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

god damn first day back on the job taking extended lunch and lookin at porn on the freeway.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 09:35 PM~10433862
> *god damn first day back on the job taking extended lunch and lookin at porn on the freeway.
> *


thats not only a on 1st days back!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man i cant beleive they put u 2 guys in the same truck, they dont know any better


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 16 2008, 08:30 PM~10433802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he's got that about-to-shit face


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

THE KAPPA IS CANCELLED!

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6085620


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 16 2008, 09:31 PM~10434552
> *THE KAPPA IS CANCELLED!
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6085620
> *


your probably grounded anyway lil man.. and aint like your 4 door rusty bucket was ready to cruise the seawall.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 08:10 PM~10433549
> *im never shaking your hand again u nose pickin s/o/b
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 08:16 PM~10433617
> *:uh:   how long u beg before they let you come back?
> thats riddler stuff there..    one-off  namean..
> :roflmao:
> *



ur stupid, i dont beg for shit.


oh yea, what other job can you walk right out without even a fuck you to anybody, and they ASK you to come back, nah mean? ask dave, i went straight out got in my shit rode out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 09:55 PM~10434842
> *ur stupid, i dont beg for shit.
> *


j/k damn.. no need for name calling. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 09:57 PM~10434850
> *j/k damn.. no need for name calling.  :uh:
> *



sorry, 'stupid' is a word we throw around alot at work  

its become a habit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 09:58 PM~10434862
> *sorry, 'stupid' is a word we throw around alot at work
> 
> its become a habit.
> *


naw.. fk you..we cant be coo no more.. your off my myspace friends list.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

weak...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 09:59 PM~10434869
> *naw.. fk you..we cant be coo no more.. your off my myspace friends list.
> *



i wasnt on it yo. want me to send one so you can deny it? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 10:01 PM~10434890
> *weak...
> *


your off too.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 10:02 PM~10434896
> *i wasnt on it yo.  want me to send one so you can deny it?  :uh:
> *


you weren't? hmmm.. naw. fk it.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10434899
> *your off too..    lol
> *


so u dont want me to take u back... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 10:03 PM~10434909
> *so u dont want me to take u back... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2008, 10:03 PM~10434906
> *you weren't?    hmmm..    naw.  fk it.
> *



no please no, dont say that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2008, 10:09 PM~10434943
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats really gay.






















like lonestar.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2008, 09:09 PM~10434943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HOLY BATMAN...ITS LATIN!!!!!!!!!!!*

thought you wit da dayshift..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

picotiando for oro, te van a chingar


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 11:12 PM~10434967
> *HOLY BATMAN...ITS LATIN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thought you wit da dayshift..
> *


I'm on no shift, in order to get paid the big bucks i got to attend engineering meetings and design reviews which = no time for games during work.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2008, 10:12 PM~10434971
> *picotiando for oro, te van a chingar
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 11:14 PM~10434989
> *:uh:
> *


did you get kahsin's latest master piece??? :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2008, 10:16 PM~10435012
> *did you get kahsin's latest master piece???  :burn:
> *



nah, he knows betta than to fk wit da master blaster


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 11:19 PM~10435032
> *nah, he knows betta than to fk wit da master blaster
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2008, 10:19 PM~10435035
> *:uh:
> *



havin diarea everyday comes in handi :dunno:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2008, 07:13 AM~10428356
> *well only two types of people get money.....that goofy lookin......and i dont mean the prez of your club either
> *


will im not a drug dealer, but i do sell hoes, but you know that i sold you :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 08:10 AM~10428737
> *got any 5th's for sell??
> *


i know know some one thats got one for 400 like new


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 16 2008, 09:32 AM~10429298
> *no dissin goof i just like messin with my *****
> *


we all know thats my bitch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIG_TEXAS, h-town team 84 caddy

sup LOCO?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

what it do what it do nothing to talk about


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 16 2008, 11:53 PM~10435353
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIG_TEXAS, h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> ...


que honda homito! i see u rolling with a deffrent club.. :thumbsup: uffin: just getting back from a house call that some homeboys did, bonafide....it went down good, was rolling with ciro he just took off.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2008, 10:04 PM~10435429
> *que honda homito! i see u rolling with a deffrent club.. :thumbsup:  uffin: just getting back from a house call that some homeboys did, bonafide....it went down good, was rolling with ciro he just took off.
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2008, 11:04 PM~10435429
> *que honda homito! i see u rolling with a deffrent club.. :thumbsup:  uffin: just getting back from a house call that some homeboys did, bonafide....it went down good, was rolling with ciro he just took off.
> *


any pics of the house call???

talked to ciro last week when he was down here...said tha 4 is suppose to come out soon.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2008, 12:06 AM~10435439
> *:0
> *


yeap it went down, i dont have pics but some other homie did i see if i can get them.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 17 2008, 12:07 AM~10435445
> *any pics of the house call???
> 
> talked to ciro last week when he was down here...said tha 4 is suppose to come out soon.
> *


yeah its on workz homeboy doing a lil something to it , no i dont have any pics but its was fun....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2008, 10:08 PM~10435455
> *yeap it went down, i dont have pics but some other homie did i see if i can get them.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2008, 11:09 PM~10435468
> *yeah its on workz homeboy doing a lil something to it , no i dont have any pics but its was fun....... :biggrin:
> *


ill hit up downy for directions to that show this weekend


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 16 2008, 09:31 PM~10434552
> *THE KAPPA IS CANCELLED!
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6085620
> *


aaaaaaawwwwwwwww
  you sad cause you and ragalacy can't take the doggies to the beach???


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2008, 10:19 PM~10435537
> *aaaaaaawwwwwwwww
> you sad cause you and ragalacy can't take the doggies to the beach???
> *


will i dont know  im going i got a new toy and its time to play :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2008, 11:19 PM~10435537
> *aaaaaaawwwwwwwww
> you sad cause you and ragalacy can't take the doggies to the beach???
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2008, 11:19 PM~10435537
> *aaaaaaawwwwwwwww
> you sad cause you and ragalacy can't take the doggies to the beach???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness! Lol!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got hid's right now..
but what are yours going for..??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2008, 07:49 AM~10428579
> *why u hatin....homie jus bought the car..  ..it will be ready soon and flyin the EMPIRE PLAQUE!!!
> *


then he'll leave and join another club.. :biggrin: :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2008, 06:25 AM~10436937
> *i got hid's right now..
> but what are yours going for..??
> *


PM sent


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

tonight....boxing. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 06:47 AM~10437008
> *tonight....boxing. :cheesy:
> *


my cock and your face...
its on...!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2008, 07:55 AM~10437036
> *my cock and your face...
> its on...!
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


NO *****!!!! :nono: 

aint goin down like that!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 06:58 AM~10437041
> *:roflmao:  :twak: :roflmao:
> NO *****!!!!  :nono:
> 
> ...


thats why you open your mouth wider...
throat session....!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2008, 08:08 AM~10437069
> *thats why you open your mouth wider...
> throat session....!!!!
> *


:ugh: you nasty fool!!! :barf:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 07:47 AM~10437008
> *tonight....boxing. :cheesy:
> *


lame.. "deezzz nuttzzz" attempt.. backfired even.. try again.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 08:17 AM~10437105
> *lame..      "deezzz  nuttzzz" attempt..  backfired even..      try again.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2008, 06:28 AM~10436948
> *then he'll leave and join another club.. :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :uh: ..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Another LOCOS RIDE


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

22's.... LOL

:loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 08:57 AM~10437301
> *22's.... LOL
> 
> :loco:
> *


thats why they called locos


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 07:57 AM~10437301
> *22's.... LOL
> 
> :loco:
> *


they coomming out soon and getting lifted :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 17 2008, 09:01 AM~10437326
> *they coomming out soon and getting lifted :biggrin:
> *


hrny called you out on big rims.. mayne.. hrny0wn3d


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 17 2008, 08:59 AM~10437312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no my bad!! that comment was for hecho!!!

keep doin your thing.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 09:03 AM~10437334
> *hrny called you out on big rims.. mayne..    hrny0wn3d
> *


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

NNNOOOO!!!!! it was bout a pm. nothing to do with his ride.... :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 17 2008, 09:06 AM~10437356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 09:10 AM~10437385
> *:scrutinize:
> *


its true. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 09:14 AM~10437413
> *its true.  :biggrin:
> *


sure it is


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 09:15 AM~10437417
> *sure it is
> *


always tryin to stir up some stuff....LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 08:03 AM~10437334
> *hrny called you out on big rims.. mayne..    hrny0wn3d
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 08:07 AM~10437365
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> NNNOOOO!!!!! it was bout a pm. nothing to do with his ride.... :nono:
> *


the owner has hanging around with the wrong crew :twak: but he got saved and now he knows better :biggrin: cool kat but he was going to be just one more on the bunch. now is doing it right waitting on set up and rims


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 08:07 AM~10437365
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> NNNOOOO!!!!! it was bout a pm. nothing to do with his ride.... :nono:
> *


i aint mad atcha :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

A friend posted these pics as a comment on my myspace page so I thought I would share!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 17 2008, 09:29 AM~10437504
> *the owner has hanging around with the wrong crew  :twak: but he got saved and now he knows better :biggrin: cool kat but he was going to be just one more on the bunch. now is doing it right waitting on set up and rims
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 17 2008, 09:30 AM~10437512
> *i aint mad atcha  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 12:12 PM~10438106
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 11:12 AM~10438106
> *:uh:
> *


thickums :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 12:14 PM~10438634
> *thickums  :biggrin:
> *


Shut your ass up Danny!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 11:26 AM~10438737
> *Shut your ass up Danny!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2008, 12:26 PM~10438737
> *Shut your ass up Danny!
> *


no government names


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> A friend posted these pics as a comment on my myspace page so I thought I would share!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*ANY MORE PICS* :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet. hmmm


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2008, 07:56 PM~10434097
> *man i cant beleive they put u 2 guys in the same truck, they dont know any better
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 01:49 PM~10439780
> *quiet.  hmmm
> *


you need to star talking shit to someone :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10434896
> *i wasnt on it yo.  want me to send one so you can deny it?  :uh:
> *


u gonna get rejected like some else we know :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 17 2008, 03:03 PM~10439899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i approved em,but he bribed me with hot wings.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 02:05 PM~10439917
> *u gonna get rejected like some else we know :biggrin:
> *


hey do you have the 4100 on it ? if you do my homie got a chrome airfilter housing original :biggrin: let me know if you interested


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 17 2008, 03:17 PM~10440003
> *hey do you have the 4100 on it ? if you do my homie got a chrome airfilter housing original :biggrin: let me know if you interested
> *


cadillac


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 17 2008, 02:47 PM~10440184
> *cadillac
> *


yes 4100 breather but i seen yours biotch is bad :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 17 2008, 12:33 PM~10438789
> *uffin:
> *


whats up bruh?!!!!! give me a call as SOON as you GET A CHANCE!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 03:05 PM~10439917
> *u gonna get rejected like some else we know :biggrin:
> *



bitch wut the fuck u doin home at 3:05 PM :angry: 

i told you not to go home till you made me some money (insert bitch slap icon)


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 02:53 PM~10440223
> *bitch wut the fuck u doin home at 3:05 PM  :angry:
> 
> i told you not to go home till you made me some money (insert bitch slap icon)
> *



dont worry bout me *BOOGER* time stamp is wrong it 5:05pm begger


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 04:05 PM~10440278
> *dont worry bout me BOOGER  time stamp is wrong  it 5:05pm begger
> *



beesh, like i said, what job can you walk off of like fuck it, then come back to quit then they ask you to stay and on top of that GIVE YOU A RAISE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 03:17 PM~10440336
> *beesh, like i said, what job can you walk off of like fuck it, then come back to quit then they ask you to stay and on top of that GIVE YOU A RAISE
> *


dont give a fuck about that u still a begger, u still pick ur nose,and u still eat more them me fatass... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 04:22 PM~10440360
> *dont give a fuck about that u still a begger, u still pick ur nose,and u still eat more them me fatass... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



haters always talkin down :uh: 

i still got a job, i got a raise, i got a pair of free work boots, and i got a free toolbag.

and all i had to do was tell them i was gonna quit.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 04:45 PM~10440469
> *haters always talkin down :uh:
> 
> i still got a job, i got a raise, i got a pair of free work boots, and i got a free toolbag.
> ...


bet you don't try it again..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 03:45 PM~10440469
> *haters always talkin down :uh:
> 
> i begged for a job, i begged for a raise, i begged for work boots, and i begged for toolbag.
> ...


lol they were just paying u for all the sexual favorrs u did on them..u joto :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 04:54 PM~10440508
> *bet you don't try it again.. bet you don't
> *



no, i get a lil crazy, but not downright stupid homie :biggrin: 

i got what i wanted out of it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 04:55 PM~10440525
> *lol they were just paying u for all the sexual favorrs u did on them..u joto :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 04:56 PM~10440531
> *no, i get a lil crazy, but not downright stupid homie :biggrin:
> 
> i got what i wanted out of it.
> *


pussy skurred huh?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 04:55 PM~10440525
> *lol they were just paying u for all the sexual favorrs u did on them..u joto :biggrin:
> *


hater jus talkin shit. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 04:57 PM~10440535
> *pussy  skurred huh?
> *


nah mayne, i'm jus sayin it got me somewhere for now. our bosses are pricks, dave knows. i had every intention of quitting, and we did come to an agreement, that if i dont get where i want to be in 2 months, then i bail no hard feelings.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 17 2008, 03:48 PM~10440194
> *yes 4100 breather but i seen yours biotch is bad :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:







its aight.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 03:57 PM~10440538
> *hater jus talkin shit.  :uh:
> 
> *


 not hatin just the truth :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 05:03 PM~10440572
> *not hatin just the truth :biggrin:
> *


nah, its hating, super-size me :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Apr 17 2008, 05:03 PM~10440572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont both of ya get married already. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 17 2008, 04:12 PM~10440626
> *why dont both of ya get married already. :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 05:17 PM~10440659
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 05:17 PM~10440659
> *:barf:
> *



i like my women slim n trim, he's about 300 pounds to heavy and doesn't look good in daizy dukes :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 17 2008, 05:00 PM~10440551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen same one on ebay for $5.99 free shipping. 100% positive feedback on seller.. 


just saying..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 17 2008, 05:12 PM~10440626
> *why dont both of ya get married already. :biggrin:
> *


chuck and larry actin azz ******


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 05:43 PM~10440853
> *skurred.
> *



i got nuthin to prove foolio


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 05:43 PM~10440853
> *seen same one on ebay for $5.99  free shipping.    100% positive feedback on seller..
> just saying..
> *


show me link so i can buy that bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 17 2008, 12:19 AM~10435537
> *aaaaaaawwwwwwwww
> you sad cause you and ragalacy can't take the doggies to the beach???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 17 2008, 05:48 PM~10440891
> *show me link so i can buy that bitch
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/cadillacpimpinmayne_W0...Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 06:03 PM~10440979
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/cadillacpimpinmayne_W0...Q2em118Q2el1247
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: im a spread deez nutz across the world.except china.im working on that right now. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2008, 04:05 PM~10440278
> *dont worry bout me BOOGER  time stamp is wrong  it 5:05pm begger
> *


BOOGER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 16 2008, 11:46 PM~10435287
> *we all know thats my bitch  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU BIG AN SLOUCHY M/F......DONT YOU GOT A LINCON TO BUILD....I SEE U GOT YA CASH UP....NOW LETS SEE YA STEP YA GAME UP


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 17 2008, 06:23 PM~10441120
> *BOOGER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



wut u want queer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 17 2008, 05:45 PM~10440863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you constantly a victim of petty jealously, a.k.a hateration? Do people seek ways to destroy you only because you have something they don't? Are you tired of having to explain "why"? What you need is to show The Haters that they can get......Deez Nutz. We would like for the Deez Nutz towel to be your weapon of choice. Join the movement and change the world. A thank you to our supporters from The Prez.


*Shipping included because we know that will drive The Haters crazy. One Love. *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

hay...BOOGER a.k.a. rivistyle, Patrick, pick up the phone. there is going to be a change in the time for the chrome pick up....you can take pictures of your puckwood later. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 06:37 PM~10441214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 06:34 PM~10441194
> *skurred
> *

















:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 03:45 PM~10440469
> *haters always talkin down :uh:
> 
> i still got a job, i got a raise, i got a pair of free work boots, and i got a free toolbag.
> ...


shit on tuesday this dude at work gave his 2 weeks. the job told him he can go ahead and go home. and he was supervisor. they offered me the position but its 2p-11p fuck that i aint goin back to that shift


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2008, 07:27 PM~10441488
> *shit on tuesday this dude at work gave his 2 weeks. the job told him he can go ahead and go home.  and he was supervisor. they offered me the position but its 2p-11p fuck that i aint goin back to that shift
> *


thats da shift to have.. dont wake up til noon.. zero traffic..drive home doing 105mph


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 06:29 PM~10441508
> *thats da  shift to have.. dont wake up til noon.. zero traffic..drive home doing 105mph
> *


i rather get started at 5am and finished at 1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2008, 07:41 PM~10441589
> *i rather get started at 5am and finished at 1
> *


fk waking up early


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck sleepin til noon all u do is gain weight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2008, 07:43 PM~10441610
> *fuck sleepin til noon all u do is gain weight
> *


so much you know bitch, i sleep til 130pm  

usually get a good 10 hours sleep


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2008, 07:41 PM~10441589
> *i rather get started at 5am and finished at 1
> *



word.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 06:56 PM~10441707
> *word.
> *


what u eat for lunch, dick taco again?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2008, 07:56 PM~10441711
> *what u eat for lunch, dick taco again?
> *



purple headed salmon :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tube steak tuesday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sausage in a can saturday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll immature


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 08:05 PM~10441791
> *sausage in a can saturday
> *


your gay


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'lls mamas.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

he talking bout yalls mamas


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yes i am.....





> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 06:41 PM~10441234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. momma jokes huh? ok... 














rivi's momma so hairy, bigfoot took a picture of her.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

tan chiquito


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10442418
> *oh.. momma jokes huh?  ok...
> rivi's momma so hairy, bigfoot took a picture of her.
> *



i dont wanna play anymore, i'm goin home


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 09:15 PM~10442427
> *i dont wanna play anymore, i'm goin home
> *


boy got punked :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10442421
> *tan chiquito
> *



yea i know, dave(chevylo97) sent that to me earlier today around lunch time. :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 17 2008, 09:16 PM~10442442
> *boy got punked :0
> *



nah, jus dont wanna hurt em. im a lover not a fighter mayne.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 09:16 PM~10442445
> *yea i know, dave(chevylo97) sent that to me earlier today around lunch time.  :ugh:
> *


and you saved it :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp mama so fat she sweats bacon grease


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 09:17 PM~10442458
> *nah, jus dont wanna hurt em.  im a lover not a fighter mayne.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 17 2008, 09:17 PM~10442458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lone star's momma missing so many teefs, it looks like her tongues in jail.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

blah im to tired to fuck wit yo big ass.

have a turkey or two, and i'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 17 2008, 09:26 PM~10442553
> *blah im to tired to fuck wit yo big ass.
> 
> have a turkey or two, and i'll be back tomorrow.
> *


Yo Mama so ugly, she made Rice Krispies be quiet


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que ROYO TONY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 17 2008, 10:32 PM~10442613
> *que ROYO TONY
> *


wat up big dawg! ur gonna get addicted to this shit....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 09:31 PM~10442605
> *Yo Mama so ugly, she made Rice Krispies be quiet
> *



your momma's so skinny....wait...that won't work...you and skinny in same sentence is impossible

ok...your momma's so dumb, she thought she had to shit and you were born...oh...wait..that won' work either....true stories don't count...


your momma's so ugly, they used her as a model for jaba the hutt.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

overdid it.. 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

who can polish aluminum?(how evea u spell it?)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 17 2008, 10:31 PM~10443204
> *who can polish aluminum?(how evea u spell it?)
> *


:uh:

aint sure you can afford me.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 17 2008, 10:31 PM~10443204
> *who can polish aluminum?(how evea u spell it?)
> *


I usually take my parts to auto chrome and they do good work, dont have no complaints. ive took few parts that where all dinged up and they straightened it all out and polished it and looked brand new. 713-921-6295


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 11:33 PM~10443218
> *:uh:
> 
> aint sure you can afford me.
> *


1st things 1st homie i can buy and sell ur ass
and feed you 2 so whats that tell ya!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10443329
> *1st things 1st homie i can buy and sell ur ass
> and feed you 2 so whats that tell ya!!
> *


 :angry: 


seriously though, PM me for quote.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 17 2008, 11:42 PM~10443319
> *I usually take my parts to auto chrome and they do good work, dont have no complaints. 713-921-6295
> *


aint that efrins shop?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 PM~10443344
> *aint that efrins shop?
> *


yeah


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 PM~10443344
> *aint that efrins shop?
> *


yea


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 10:45 PM~10443336
> *:angry:
> seriously though, PM me for quote.
> *


you have any pics of work you have done?just polish or you can take out small dings?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 17 2008, 11:47 PM~10443365
> *yea
> *


i just drop some shit to get chromed 2day and he said he couldnt touch aluminum.. :angry: cause of the acid he uses


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 11:45 PM~10443336
> *:angry:
> seriously though, PM me for quote.
> *


ill send u a pic then hit me with a price.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10443378
> *you have any pics of work you have done?just polish or you can take out small dings?
> *


just polish.

i can post up some pics when i get home. still at job


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 10:50 PM~10443399
> *just polish.
> 
> i can post up some pics when i get home. still at job
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10443381
> *i just drop some shit to get chromed 2day and he said he couldnt touch aluminum.. :angry: cause of the acid he uses
> *


sounds like aluminum on whatever you have is too soft for chrome. i got same kinda answer when i wanted to chrome my switchplate. so just polished it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hold on.. we're starting to talk about lowrider related stuff.. 







thats it, i'm out.. i want no part in that..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2008, 06:28 AM~10436948
> *then he'll leave and join another club.. :biggrin:  :0
> *


bitch you talking a lot of shit ,, you dont know me you need to stop,,, say some shit like that at show we will go at talking like that


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 07:59 AM~10437312
> *thats why they called locos
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2008, 11:56 PM~10443443
> *hold on.. we're starting to talk about lowrider related stuff..
> thats it, i'm out..  i want no part in that..
> *


i bet if we was talking bout dubz and above ud want part.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 17 2008, 11:00 PM~10443463
> *bitch you talking a lot of shit ,, you dont know me you need to stop,,, say some shit like that at show we will go at talking like that
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 17 2008, 05:26 PM~10441143
> *YOU BIG AN SLOUCHY M/F......DONT YOU GOT A LINCON TO BUILD....I SEE U GOT YA CASH UP....NOW LETS SEE YA STEP YA GAME UP
> *


its all about the l3"s :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 17 2008, 10:03 PM~10443485
> *i bet if we was talking bout dubz and above ud want part.. :0
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 18 2008, 12:15 AM~10443565
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 18 2008, 12:10 AM~10443525
> *its all about the l3"s  :biggrin:
> *


better be on z's or d's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 04:44 AM~10444726
> *better be on z's or d's
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 05:44 AM~10444726
> *better be on z's or d's
> *


OR Ps OR Os OR Gs :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 17 2008, 08:32 PM~10442613
> *que ROYO TONY
> *


Sanps :0 Chochirrios in tha house :0 








:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 18 2008, 06:13 AM~10444907
> *OR Ps OR Os OR Gs  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fk is it 5 yet??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FOR THOSE WHO J WALK...THESE GOING ON SELL TONIGHT AT MIDNIGHT...  

THEY BILL FIFTY...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2008, 09:23 AM~10445442
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 09:41 AM~10445537
> *fk is it 5 yet??
> *


*ALMOST*


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 07:41 AM~10445537
> *fk is it 5 yet??
> *


*Yes!* in Amsterdam, Netherlands.

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=16


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 18 2008, 09:21 AM~10445808
> *ALMOST
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Apr 18 2008, 09:25 AM~10445835
> *Yes! in Amsterdam, Netherlands.
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=16
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 09:41 AM~10445539
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 18 2008, 08:41 AM~10445537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gay 


you can get like 5 pair of chucks for that much.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 18 2008, 09:34 AM~10445887
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2008, 09:45 AM~10445961
> *slacker
> like that last text?  :biggrin:
> *


dork! LOL


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 10:25 AM~10445840
> *
> *


CHEER UP!!! YOU ONLY GOT LIKE 6 HRS TO GO...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 09:50 AM~10445994
> *dork! LOL
> *


 :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=401838&st=100


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 18 2008, 09:53 AM~10446017
> *CHEER UP!!! YOU ONLY GOT LIKE 6 HRS TO GO...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 11:01 AM~10446064
> *
> *


WHY DO YOU WANT IT TO BE 5 ALREADY?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 18 2008, 10:18 AM~10446173
> *WHY DO YOU WANT IT TO BE 5 ALREADY?
> *


she probably got bday partys to get ready for.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2008, 11:20 AM~10446187
> *she probably got bday partys to get ready for.
> *


PARTY?

Y NO INVITA?

*SELFISH*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 18 2008, 10:18 AM~10446173
> *WHY DO YOU WANT IT TO BE 5 ALREADY?
> *


long night last night....i need sleep!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2008, 10:20 AM~10446187
> *she probably got bday partys to get ready for.
> *


 :uh: no!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 18 2008, 10:29 AM~10446237
> *PARTY?
> 
> Y NO INVITA?
> ...


LOL

nah this weekend imma chill.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Someone is gonna get mad at me but i'm bored hee hee


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2008, 11:20 AM~10446187
> *she probably got bday partys to get ready for.
> *


x100


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 18 2008, 12:00 AM~10443463
> *bitch you talking a lot of shit ,, you dont know me you need to stop,,, say some shit like that at show we will go at talking like that
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 18 2008, 01:14 PM~10446843
> *Someone is gonna get mad at me but i'm bored hee hee
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 02:24 PM~10447618
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 02:20 PM~10447980
> *:loco:
> *


sup sweet cakes......u gettin drunk tmrow and watchin the rockets game?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2008, 03:21 PM~10447988
> *sup sweet cakes......u gettin drunk tmrow and watchin the rockets game?
> *


yup. well im plannin on watching the game and that ufc fight. not gettin drunk tho. i gotta long day on sunday....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2008, 03:21 PM~10447988
> *sup sweet cakes......u gettin drunk tmrow and watchin the rockets game?
> *


dont even know why you askin that part


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2008, 03:22 PM~10448015
> *dont even know why you askin that part
> *


LOL im not!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 03:25 PM~10448043
> *LOL im not!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 18 2008, 02:22 PM~10448010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE WELL HER DRUNK IS PROLLY LIKE A DAILY THING... SHOULD SAID SHITFACED.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 02:20 PM~10447980
> *:loco:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 18 2008, 02:20 PM~10447980
> *:loco:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Apr 15 2008, 10:21 PM~10425635
> *see it here only    the one and only pittbullx music video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

here is my new hopper pull up or shut up biotches :roflmao:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

So whats up havent heard anything about mambos in a few weeks. Did you all give up on it?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Apr 18 2008, 03:57 PM~10448702
> *So whats up havent heard anything about mambos in a few weeks. Did you all give up on it?
> *


 i think the DONKEYS :angry: . my bad THE DONKS took over it :thumbsdown: yep is seems like is over for mambos.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2008, 03:39 PM~10448597
> *here is my new hopper pull up or shut up biotches  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I seen a car driving in my hood yesterday that looked just like that car. I was like wtf is that lil bitch!


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2008, 05:00 PM~10448721
> *i think the DONKEYS :angry:  . my bad THE DONKS took over it :thumbsdown: yep is seems like is over for mambos.
> *


Damn thats fucked up... hope a new spot pops up soon


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2008, 04:39 PM~10448597
> *here is my new hopper pull up or shut up biotches  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 18 2008, 04:03 PM~10448737
> *I seen a car driving in my hood yesterday that looked just like that car. I was like wtf is that lil bitch!
> *


one pump 2 batteries and the biotch would flip over . :roflmao: gas saver. and dont hate :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2008, 04:12 PM~10448780
> *one pump 2 batteries  and the biotch would flip over .  :roflmao: gas saver. and dont hate :roflmao:
> *


Not hatin lol It would be different!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*rolling through*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Apr 18 2008, 03:57 PM~10448702
> *So whats up havent heard anything about mambos in a few weeks. Did you all give up on it?
> *


last time i went..handful of lolos..the rest were blades,neons,20 tvs, and 18 wheeler horns... :uh: ..mambos ..is dead..


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 18 2008, 06:16 PM~10449230
> *last time i went..handful of lolos..the rest were blades,neons,20 tvs, and 18 wheeler horns... :uh: ..mambos ..is dead..
> *


I aint gonna lie i have a bagged truck, but as soon as i got there i parked my shit and would check out the rest of the rides. I never went and acted a fool I was just there to look at the lolos and the rest of the rides. Its just too bad that a few ppl gotta do stupid shit like peel out and honk their train horns.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2008, 03:19 PM~10448466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUBLIC INDESENCY!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone in here know what this is called, and what it does??  :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2008, 09:52 PM~10450280
> *anyone in here know what this is called, and what it does??   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I WANNA SAY THATS THE EGR VALVE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 08:58 PM~10450336
> *I WANNA SAY THATS THE EGR VALVE
> *


i see some water around there but dont know where it coming from...so im just checking anything and everything


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 18 2008, 06:03 PM~10448737
> *I seen a car driving in my hood yesterday that looked just like that car. I was like wtf is that lil bitch!
> *


BEEN SEEIN ALOT OF THOSE RIDEING AROUND LATELY....


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 03:44 AM~10444726
> *better be on z's or d's
> *


z's over d's all the time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2008, 08:00 PM~10450349
> *i see some water around there but dont know where it coming from...so im just checking anything and everything
> *


water can only come from so many place u sure its not gas


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2008, 10:00 PM~10450349
> *i see some water around there but dont know where it coming from...so im just checking anything and everything
> *


ITS COMMING FROM THE OTHER METAL THING TO THE LEFT IN THAT PICTURE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2008, 09:02 PM~10450374
> *water can only come from so many place u sure its not gas
> *


it aint gas, car has been over heating, and steam has been coming out from right around there and toward the back...but i dont see any water lines around.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 18 2008, 10:00 PM~10450361
> *z's over d's all the time
> *


HALLA AT TIM AND BRUCE AT LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS GOOD FOLX


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

its probably something you sprayed, looks like you cleaned your carb

cant be coming out of your intake manifold either


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 08:05 PM~10450411
> *HALLA AT TIM AND BRUCE AT LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS GOOD FOLX
> *


cool, whats the #


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 18 2008, 09:12 PM~10450465
> *its probably something you sprayed, looks like you cleaned your carb
> 
> cant be coming out of your intake manifold either
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 18 2008, 10:12 PM~10450465
> *its probably something you sprayed, looks like you cleaned your carb
> 
> cant be coming out of your intake manifold either
> *


YES IT COULD BE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Apr 18 2008, 09:05 PM~10450409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2008, 09:13 PM~10450477
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: just trying to helpand your welcome


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 18 2008, 09:15 PM~10450499
> *:uh:  just trying to helpand your welcome
> *


you need to read before helping

Its been over heating....and steam coming from there :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 18 2008, 10:13 PM~10450470
> *cool, whats the #
> *


8326596963


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

GIMMIE ME A CALL FREDO 2817722607


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2008, 09:16 PM~10450506
> *you need to read before helping
> 
> Its been over heating....and steam coming from there :uh:
> *


like i said its probably something you sprayed


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

if it over heats and your radiator is good, your water pump might be fucked up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets just pull it out clean it up and ditch all that emission shit,


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 09:58 PM~10450336
> *I WANNA SAY THATS THE EGR VALVE
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 10:05 PM~10450411
> *HALLA AT TIM AND BRUCE AT LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS GOOD FOLX
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 09:05 PM~10450411
> *HALLA AT TIM AND BRUCE AT LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS GOOD FOLX
> *


X2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 18 2008, 09:19 PM~10450531
> *like i said its probably something you sprayed
> *


are you fucking serious....IM TELLING YOU ITS NOT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2008, 09:31 PM~10450632
> *are you fucking serious....IM TELLING YOU ITS NOT
> *


you never said that, well how else can water get there?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Apr 18 2008, 08:52 PM~10450280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: stfu and stop pretending you know shyt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2008, 12:11 AM~10451718
> *thats your FLUX Capacitor
> :biggrin:
> :uh:        stfu and stop pretending you know shyt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 18 2008, 08:02 AM~10445660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg....LMFAO!!!! it just looks funny! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is there a show this sunday.. can somewhere tell me where ?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 18 2008, 04:54 PM~10449063
> *Not hatin lol It would be different!
> *


nahh i stick to my LINCOLNS ( WHAT A LIXURY CAR SHOULD BE ) :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 18 2008, 04:54 PM~10449063
> *Not hatin lol It would be different!
> *


nahh i stick to my LINCOLNS ( WHAT A LUXURY CAR SHOULD BE ) :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2008, 06:16 AM~10452475
> *is there a show this sunday.. can somewhere tell me where ?
> *


is at orallys on bissonet and wilcrest from 12 to 5 car hop 3 pm . pm for more info.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2008, 06:21 AM~10452482
> *is at orallys on bissonet and wilcrest from 12 to 5 car hop 3 pm . pm for more info.
> *


cool.. i might roll through..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

sic713

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


Hey fucker! Get to work!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CAR SHOW TOMORROW AT ORALLYS ON BISSONET AND WILCREST . SHOW STARTS AT 12 TILL 5 CAR HOP. nO REGISTRATION FEE
FIRST PLACE HOP. $300
SECOND P[LACE $150
THIRD PLACE $50
IF YOU ON THE BELTWAY EXIT BISSONET COMMING FROM EITHER WAY. GO SOUTH ON BISSONET AND IS ONE LIGHT AFTER THE BELTWAY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 19 2008, 06:33 AM~10452508
> *sic713
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


sup... yea im a take off in a lil bit for work.. im not working all day though.. fuck that..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CAR HOP AT 3 PM :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2008, 06:37 AM~10452515
> *sup... yea im a take off in a lil bit for work.. im not working all day though.. fuck that..
> *


Cool, I have my Booker T PWA event in Pasadena tonight at 7. Let me know if you wanna go I have a couple extra tickets!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 19 2008, 06:43 AM~10452531
> *Cool, I have my Booker T PWA event in Pasadena tonight at 7. Let me know if you wanna go I have a couple extra tickets!
> *


club meeting at 8


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 18 2008, 07:52 PM~10450280
> *anyone in here know what this is called, and what it does??   :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


its a mini ufo?????????????????? na looks like the egr valve homie but only thing that can leak from there is vacuum(air)......maybe that ur intake is leaking co0olant thats wat it looks like to muah.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 19 2008, 08:17 AM~10452797
> *its a mini ufo?????????????????? na looks like the egr valve homie but only thing that can leak from there is vacuum(air)......maybe that ur intake is leaking co0olant thats wat it looks like to muah.....
> *


spoken like a true jiffy lube service tech, good job


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 19 2008, 08:43 AM~10452531
> *Cool, I have my Booker T PWA event in Pasadena tonight at 7. Let me know if you wanna go I have a couple extra tickets!
> *


Give me a call, would like to take my older son.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thebeat713 has a new chatroom. got rid of the other ghey one.

http://www.thebeat713.com/chatroom.htm


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 09:03 PM~10450383
> *ITS COMMING FROM THE OTHER METAL THING TO THE LEFT IN THAT PICTURE
> *



slim might be right. i could be coming from that heater valve. look for water deposits, calcium trails around there. any kind of water leak will cause it to overheat, and as kenny said, water can come from so many places. maybe even your intake maifold gaskets, might have a hole somewhere, look for water stains.

but, check your heater hoses and that valve first......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Apr 18 2008, 09:31 PM~10450632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i woulda said manifold gaskets. if its v6 those manifold gaskets are known for leaking. only thing though, is i thought those usually only leak while engine is running and heat usually turns it to steam right away. dunno though. just a thought.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2008, 08:38 AM~10452877
> *spoken like a true jiffy lube service tech, good job
> *


one day just one day i might be a real mechanic..............................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 19 2008, 12:11 PM~10453920
> *one day just one day i might be a real mechanic..............................
> *


yea, ok


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2008, 08:37 AM~10452513
> *CAR SHOW TOMORROW AT ORALLYS ON BISSONET AND WILCREST . SHOW STARTS AT 12 TILL 5 CAR HOP. nO REGISTRATION FEE
> FIRST PLACE HOP. $300
> SECOND P[LACE  $150
> ...


fuck that how do i get there from the BAY!!(NOT THE BELTWAY)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 19 2008, 02:44 PM~10454434
> *fuck that how do i get there from the BAY!!(NOT THE BELTWAY)
> *


i-10 to 59-south exit bissonnett make right, go down like 20 lights.. or i-10 all way to wilcrest exit, make left.. and go down few miles.. cheap azz *****


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2008, 04:00 PM~10454502
> *i-10 to 59-south  exit bissonnett make right, go down like 20 lights.. or i-10 all way to wilcrest exit, make left.. and go down few miles..  cheap azz *****
> *


SHIT U SURE RIGHT,LIKE I WANNA PAY A TOLL AND MAKE THE STATE RICH,
I DIDNT ASK EM TO BUILD THE BELTWAY.. :0 
OL'SCAMMING EVERYBODY JUST SO WE CAN MAKE A QUICK TRIP AZZ ******


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> i work right down street.. might stop by on way.
> :0
> and birng the sixty eight :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2008, 03:38 PM~10454664
> *:0
> and birng the sixty eight :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 19 2008, 01:44 PM~10454434
> *fuck that how do i get there from the BAY!!(NOT THE BELTWAY)
> *


get downtown than 59 south exit bissonet and take a right pass the beltway next light on your right side :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> > i work right down street.. might stop by on way.
> > :0
> > and birng the sixty eight :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 19 2008, 09:17 AM~10452797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea its the intake, and i started to take everything off already


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

I need a cold ass engraver in the HOUSTON AREA!!
i know every 1 dont send their shit out of town!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, _Shiela_
:0 
:wave:
what it do....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 19 2008, 04:36 PM~10454931
> *yea its the intake, and i started to take everything off already
> *


notorious for leaking. least it aint expensive fix. just a bitch to get everything off then back on. might as well chrome that manifold while its off 


or did it crack? cause usually its just the gasket.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2008, 06:26 PM~10455515
> *notorious for leaking.  least it aint expensive fix.  just a bitch to get everything off then back on.  might as well chrome that manifold while its off
> or did it crack?  cause usually its just the gasket.
> *


just the gasket, i think.....


got the first half done, all the vaccum, water hoses, and electrical off...i just need to take the intake bolts off, and apply the gasket

its a bitch doing it by yourself :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 19 2008, 07:36 PM~10455881
> *just the gasket, i think.....
> got the first half done, all the vaccum, water hoses, and electrical off...i just need to take the intake bolts off, and apply the gasket
> 
> ...


done it before in my old ls.. so i know.. i'd come help but i'm sick all fk'd up on meds. 


if you ever need rear brake cylinders replaced, don't call me.. those fuckers not only busted my knuckles, also hurt my feelings.. esp that retainer clip thats only like 1/16" thick but made out of strongest fk'n metal in da world. :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2008, 08:19 PM~10456082
> *done it before in my old ls..  so i know..  i'd come help but i'm sick all fk'd up on meds.
> if you ever need rear brake cylinders replaced, don't call me..  those fuckers not only busted my knuckles, also hurt my feelings.. esp that retainer clip thats only like 1/16" thick but made out of strongest fk'n metal in da world.  :angry:
> *




hahahhahahhahaaaa sucka. dont replace them, rebuild them :biggrin: cus they all a bitch to get off of any gm.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2008, 08:30 PM~10456138
> *hahahhahahhahaaaa  sucka.  dont replace them, rebuild them :biggrin:  cus they all a bitch to get off of any gm.
> *


*****.. problem was getting those clips back on and fk rebulding those cylinders.. they cheap anyway.. :angry:


wait, you saying they can be rebuilt without removing em? 

:banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

since we talkin brakes.. whats it mean when you come to a stop sign or red light, apply breaks and 1 of the front wheels locks up and skids? i never did figure it out, just sold car like that to lone star.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2008, 09:07 PM~10456301
> *since we talkin brakes..  whats it mean when you come to a stop sign or red light, apply breaks and 1 of the front wheels locks up and skids?  i never did figure it out, just sold car like that to lone star.
> *



messed up.

yea, all you gotta do is take the caps off, take the old shit out, flush the cylinder real good with brake cleaner (the bore and the pressure valve area) go to oreilys or autozone (your preference) and get the $2.99 rebuild kit. comes with new caps, spring the 2 rubber caps inside and valve. :biggrin: 

its easier that way.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2008, 09:40 PM~10456537
> *messed up.
> 
> yea, all you gotta do is take the caps off, take the old shit out, flush the cylinder real good with brake cleaner (the bore and the pressure valve area) go to oreilys or autozone (your preference) and get the $2.99 rebuild kit.  comes with new caps, spring the 2 rubber caps inside and valve.  :biggrin:
> ...


oh , so the whole getting pissed off and yanking out all the hardlines that go up the splitter mounted by pumkin and dissassembling almost half the axle wasn't neccessary? :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2008, 09:45 PM~10456558
> *oh , so the whole getting pissed off and yanking out all the hardlines that go up the splitter mounted by pumkin and dissassembling almost half the axle wasn't neccessary?      :ugh:
> *



you's a fool.........sir. 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2008, 09:46 PM~10456561
> *you's a fool.........sir.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2008, 09:47 PM~10456570
> *:angry:
> *




c'mon, i said it with respect........sir.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2008, 08:07 PM~10456301
> *since we talkin brakes..  whats it mean when you come to a stop sign or red light, apply breaks and 1 of the front wheels locks up and skids?  i never did figure it out, just sold car like that to lone star.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzVXc6J3QI

WEGO TOUR COMMERCIAL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that pink is loud


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 08:06 AM~10458562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Latin thanks for coming out last night! :0 Lil Baby Latin Big Pimpin already!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 08:38 AM~10458689
> *damn that pink is loud
> *


Yeah thats my roller league colors! You can't miss them!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: G-Bodyman, Medusa

Whats up Medusa


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 20 2008, 09:17 AM~10458840
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: G-Bodyman, Medusa
> 
> ...


Hey whats up!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2008, 08:05 PM~10450411
> *HALLA AT TIM AND BRUCE AT LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS GOOD FOLX
> *



X10


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2008, 01:07 PM~10459713
> *X10
> *



ma-ma-lo


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

passing the word....the new mambo/sunday night hangout,,,is now at woodforest and beltway 8,,starting tonite ....source says riders have permission to hangout.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10461292
> *passing the word....the new mambo/sunday night hangout,,,is now at woodforest and beltway 8,,starting tonite ....source says riders have permission to hangout.....
> *


wat side of town is that and whats the location???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 05:58 PM~10461302
> *wat side of town is that and whats the location???
> *



i-10 east and beltway 8. northshore?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 20 2008, 05:58 PM~10461302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like to call that area "NEW New Orleans" :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 20 2008, 11:14 AM~10458829
> *Hey Latin thanks for coming out last night! :0  Lil Baby Latin Big Pimpin already!!!
> *


No problem, we had fun. Let us know when the next one is going down.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 20 2008, 06:57 PM~10461292
> *passing the word....the new mambo/sunday night hangout,,,is now at woodforest and beltway 8,,starting tonite ....source says riders have permission to hangout.....
> *


vamos a ver. going to pull the regal out from the lot. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Guess I ought to move my cars more often. Just noticed the tags are out on them. hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any pics of today's show???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 08:52 PM~10462212
> *any pics of today's show???
> *


  

*A 4-DOOR IMPALA ISNT A LOWRIDER ITS A PARTS CAR!!!!*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 06:53 PM~10462225
> *
> 
> A 4-DOOR IMPALA ISNT A LOWRIDER ITS A PARTS CAR!!!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 08:53 PM~10462233
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 06:59 PM~10462286
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 09:01 PM~10462296
> *
> *


What ride are you working on now?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 20 2008, 04:31 PM~10460754
> *ma-ma-lo
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 07:04 PM~10462312
> *What ride are you working on now?
> *


doing a lil something to my 96 caprice nothing major tho...unless u wanna give me the grand national.. :0


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

There aint shit on woodforest and the beltway.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 09:07 PM~10462342
> *doing a lil something to my 96 caprice nothing major tho...unless u wanna give me the grand national.. :0
> *


nah, had another one of those "i'll buy it this weekend" type of guys contact me. always let them know, it's not for sale but you can make me an offer and see where it goes... either yes or no.

this time it was my wife's brother bugging me for the 3rd time about the car. he needs to stop dreaming.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Apr 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10462407
> *There aint shit on woodforest and the beltway.
> *


wal-mart?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 07:17 PM~10462419
> *nah, had another one of those "i'll buy it this weekend" type of guys contact me.  always let them know, it's not for sale but you can make me an offer and see where it goes... either yes or no.
> 
> this time it was my wife's brother bugging me for the 3rd time about the car.  he needs to stop dreaming.
> *


 :0 yea thats usually how it works...


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 08:18 PM~10462425
> *wal-mart?
> *



Walmart is on wallisville and the beltway that's the next exit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Apr 20 2008, 09:24 PM~10462496
> *Walmart is on wallisville and the beltway that's the next exit
> *


no shit, forgot about that.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *sic713*, lvlikeg
wats up purple bish... elco looks alot better :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just left mlk..
fuckin pack..
******* everywhere...
and at least 200 cops.. real talk..

slabs gettin towed left and right...

i was the only low low..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Apr 20 2008, 08:16 PM~10462407
> *There aint shit on woodforest and the beltway.
> *


theres an applebee's across street.. took an ex there once for her birthday. 


nevermind thats different exit too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2008, 08:27 PM~10462516
> *just left mlk..
> fuckin pack..
> ******* everywhere...and  at least 200  cops.. real talk..
> ...


thats racist :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 07:28 PM~10462533
> *thats racist    :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh well fuck it I came back to mambos it aint packed but there's more rides here than any of the other spots and no ones actin up yet


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

little york and airline is a fucken mess. nothing but burn outs and air horns


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 07:35 PM~10462577
> *little york and  airline is a fucken mess. nothing but burn outs and air horns
> *


still snitchin huh?? i guess u will never learn :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 07:52 PM~10462212
> *any pics of today's show???
> *


I have few ill post up in a minute


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 20 2008, 07:42 PM~10462625
> *I have few ill post up in a minute
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 09:38 PM~10462593
> *still snitchin huh?? i guess u will never learn :uh:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 07:35 PM~10462577
> *little york and  airline is a fucken mess. nothing but burn outs and air horns
> *


and northsiders.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 08:38 PM~10462593
> *still snitchin huh?? i guess u will never learn :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 20 2008, 08:44 PM~10462647
> *and northsiders.... :uh:
> *


kinda makes sense being its in northside. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 20 2008, 07:44 PM~10462646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 07:46 PM~10462660
> *kinda makes sense being its in northside.  :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

B"I"G things happened at lone's house today :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 09:47 PM~10462664
> *latin go in his room and take his computer.... :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


won't touch that mecudo-filled mouse and keyboard :burn:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 07:48 PM~10462669
> *B"I"G things happened at lone's house today  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn the moon roof got a mural of slim... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 20 2008, 07:48 PM~10462676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slim looks like snoop dogg in that movie baby boy....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all i gotta say is fuck lookin for a shop to put a roof in, just call the homie slim up. couldnt have done it without him, he takes credit for it, thanks homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 20 2008, 08:50 PM~10462688
> *damn the moon roof got a mural of slim... :biggrin:
> *


and says "slimondadooorrrrr"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 08:48 PM~10462676
> *won't touch that mecudo-filled mouse and keyboard  :burn:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 08:55 PM~10462736
> *all i gotta say is fuck lookin for a shop to put a roof in, just call the homie slim up. couldnt have done it without him, he takes credit for it, thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yup. good work slim.. 


and no wonder lone star aint answer phone all fk'n day..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 07:55 PM~10462736
> *all i gotta say is fuck lookin for a shop to put a roof in, just call the homie slim up. couldnt have done it without him, he takes credit for it, thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


roof came out good... nice job lonestar and slim


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 07:58 PM~10462775
> *yup. good work slim..
> and no wonder lone star aint answer phone all fk'n day..
> *


9 hour grind and saved hundreds :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 09:55 PM~10462736
> *all i gotta say is fuck lookin for a shop to put a roof in, just call the homie slim up. couldnt have done it without him, he takes credit for it, thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


owned by slimonthabumperrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 20 2008, 08:00 PM~10462794
> *owned by slimonthabumperrrrrrrrrrrr
> *


oooooufff duece out the roof


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 09:57 PM~10462766
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


you find something to drop your sunroof in yet?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 09:03 PM~10462818
> *you find something to drop your sunroof in yet?
> *


give me some child support :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 09:04 PM~10462821
> *give me some child support  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: '



but there you go again snitchin..but i'll give that one a pass cause its funny


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ME & BABYLATIN!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thankx everyone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 09:01 PM~10462803
> *oooooufff duece out the roof
> *


go ahead, post it up.. you know you took pic like that..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 10:04 PM~10462821
> *give me some child support  :uh:
> *


no bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 20 2008, 09:05 PM~10462836
> *ME & BABYLATIN!
> 
> 
> ...


that impala65 lil half/bro?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 20 2008, 10:05 PM~10462839
> *thankx everyone
> *


tight work slim.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 08:07 PM~10462858
> *that impala65 lil half/bro?
> *


yea impala65 bought the baby the shirt he got on..says little brother.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 09:07 PM~10462858
> *that impala65 lil half/bro?
> *


he's a



never mind


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 20 2008, 08:05 PM~10462839
> *thankx everyone
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 10:07 PM~10462858
> *that impala65 lil half/bro?
> *


nah my son is taller than that dwarf aka impala4dr65


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 08:10 PM~10462899
> *nah my son is taller than that dwarf aka impala4dr65
> *


:0 thats fucked up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 09:08 PM~10462872
> *yea impala65 bought the baby the shirt he got on..says little brother.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


nice of him


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 10:09 PM~10462880
> *he's a
> never mind
> *


wise choice, wouldn't want to rip a 2nd asshole in a midget.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

snitch, that man said you ain't no kin to him.. cause you short and you a snitch.. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 10:12 PM~10462915
> *snitch, that man said you ain't no kin to him..  cause you short  and you a snitch..    :0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 20 2008, 08:11 PM~10462908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 08:06 PM~10462845
> *go ahead, post it up.. you know you took pic like that..
> *


no but i got this one from last week :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10462951
> *no but i got this one from last week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


umm nice shades :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 10:16 PM~10462951
> *no but i got this one from last week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10462951
> *no but i got this one from last week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



loc'd up n loc'd out?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 09:12 PM~10462915
> *snitch, that man said you ain't no kin to him..  cause you short  and you a snitch..    :0
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2008, 08:03 PM~10462818
> *you find something to drop your sunroof in yet?
> *



u mean that $400 moonroof he was trying to sell me?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2008, 09:33 PM~10463128
> *u mean that $400 moonroof he was trying to sell me?
> *


no the $300 one i got from latin :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 08:34 PM~10463134
> *no the $300 i got from latin  :angry:
> *


 but trying to hustle me for $400..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2008, 09:33 PM~10463128
> *u mean that $400 moonroof he was trying to sell me?
> *


you mean one i'll give him $100 for?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2008, 09:37 PM~10463144
> *but trying to hustle me for $400..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i tried


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 20 2008, 06:57 PM~10461292
> *passing the word....the new mambo/sunday night hangout,,,is now at woodforest and beltway 8,,starting tonite ....source says riders have permission to hangout.....
> *


SHIT I SEEN THIS NOTICE TO LATE, MAYBE NEXT TIME ITS JUST DOWN THA STREET FROM ME! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 09:37 PM~10463147
> *you mean one i'll give him $100 for?
> *


 :0 

:angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 08:37 PM~10463147
> *you mean one i'll give him $100 for?
> *


 dont deal with bitchass snitches


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 08:19 PM~10462985
> *umm  nice shades    :ugh:
> *


had em almost 10 yrs


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 08:52 PM~10462212
> *any pics of today's show???
> *


NO PICS BUT SHOW WAS REAL GOOD, THANKS TO O'RELLYS AND JOE FROM SWANGING CUSTOMS FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW....LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW.. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 09:38 PM~10463156
> *:0
> 
> :angry:
> *


you paid $300 for real? 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 09:48 PM~10463218
> *you paid $300 for real?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 20 2008, 08:48 PM~10463215
> *NO PICS BUT SHOW WAS REAL GOOD, THANKS TO O'RELLYS AND JOE FROMSWANGING CUSTOMS FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW....LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW.. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


texas bowties needs to hurry up and post his pics... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Apr 20 2008, 09:43 PM~10463185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ok mr ray ban actin azz *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 08:49 PM~10463237
> *:0
> 
> almost forgot, my bad
> ...


bitch those oakleys are worth more than them funky ass rims on your 68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Apr 20 2008, 09:49 PM~10463231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 could have at least bought em in grown folks size.. look like kiddie shades on you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 09:51 PM~10463254
> *give you $100  $120 if you deliver
> :angry:
> *


tell the mini truck guy he gets them for cheaper :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10463268
> *tell the mini truck guy he gets them for cheaper  :angry:
> *


you paid $300.. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 08:51 PM~10463254
> *give you $100  $120 if you deliver
> could have at least bought em in grown folks size..  look like kiddie shades on you.
> *


bitch you are the last person i would take any fashion advice from lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 10:49 PM~10463232
> *texas bowties needs to hurry up and post his pics... :0
> *


X2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 20 2008, 08:48 PM~10463215
> *NO PICS BUT SHOW WAS REAL GOOD, THANKS TO O'RELLYS AND JOE FROM SWANGING CUSTOMS FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW....LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW.. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *



are they still in buisness?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 09:54 PM~10463288
> *bitch you are the last person i would take any fashion advice from lol
> *


answer text messages bitch


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 20 2008, 08:54 PM~10463291
> *X2
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2008, 09:56 PM~10463312
> *are they still in buisness?
> *


yea, tha homie joe still out there customizing them rides.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 20 2008, 09:48 PM~10463215
> *NO PICS BUT SHOW WAS REAL GOOD, THANKS TO O'RELLYS AND JOE FROM SWANGING CUSTOMS FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW....LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW.. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


BIG MONEY MAN!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2008, 09:43 PM~10463185
> *dont deal with bitchass snitches
> *



thugg'd up n thugg'd out 

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 20 2008, 09:04 PM~10463424
> *thugg'd up n thugg'd out
> 
> :uh:
> *


fo sho oooooorrrrrrreeeeaaaalllllllllllllyyyyyyy


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2008, 10:56 PM~10463312
> *are they still in buisness?
> *


YEAH HES STILL AROUND JUST NEW LOCATION


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 20 2008, 11:03 PM~10463411
> *BIG MONEY MAN!!!!
> *


  THEM CARS PAY THEM SELFS OFF LITTLE BY LITTLE AND ITS ALL IN THE FUN.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2008, 09:49 PM~10463232
> *texas bowties needs to hurry up and post his pics... :0
> *


here are some pics before my phone went dead.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

STREET SHOW


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 20 2008, 10:44 PM~10463875
> *   THEM CARS PAY THEM SELFS OFF LITTLE BY LITTLE AND ITS ALL IN THE FUN.. :biggrin:
> *


so guess purple stuff is your bitch since she makin you that money :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 20 2008, 05:57 PM~10461292
> *passing the word....the new mambo/sunday night hangout,,,is now at woodforest and beltway 8,,starting tonite ....source says riders have permission to hangout.....
> *


MY BAD IT IS AT KROGER NORMANDY & WOODFOREST ON 5-4-08. NO F-CKUPS ALLOWED. :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 20 2008, 09:48 PM~10463215
> *NO PICS BUT SHOW WAS REAL GOOD, THANKS TO O'RELLYS AND JOE FROM SWANGING CUSTOMS FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW....LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW.. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i drove by too fast for anyone to snap a picture..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 20 2008, 09:48 PM~10463215
> *NO PICS BUT SHOW WAS REAL GOOD, THANKS TO O'RELLYS AND JOE FROM SWANGING CUSTOMS FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW....LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW.. :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 12:24 AM~10464534
> *i drove by too fast for anyone to snap a picture..
> *


we saw you foo.why didnt you stop.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 21 2008, 12:43 AM~10464592
> *we saw you foo.why didnt you stop.
> *


was on way to work. i work like 5 mins from there down wilcrest


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i had to work tonight to.still went to show.had to go in at 330.didnt leave show till 330.ha fuck em. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2008, 10:33 PM~10463128
> *u mean that $400 moonroof he was trying to sell me?
> *


inflation is a mf'er.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 20 2008, 10:48 PM~10463218
> *you paid $300 for real?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hustletown


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

my boy HAM took best of show yestarday...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2008, 06:38 AM~10465058
> *inflation is a mf'er.
> *


sunroof must have had sentimental value to go for $300 in first place. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 08:55 PM~10462736
> *all i gotta say is fuck lookin for a shop to put a roof in, just call the homie slim up. couldnt have done it without him, he takes credit for it, thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 06:45 AM~10465247
> *
> *


groupie..........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2008, 08:55 AM~10465533
> *groupie..........
> *


:tongue:

LOL


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 10:04 AM~10465583
> *:tongue:
> 
> LOL
> *


*IS IT 5 YET?*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 21 2008, 09:33 AM~10465684
> *IS IT 5 YET?
> *


:roflmao:

thanks for the reminder.... :biggrin: 

i was almost half way home!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 20 2008, 10:17 PM~10464123
> *STREET SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 20 2008, 10:14 PM~10464091
> *here are some pics before my phone went dead.
> 
> 
> ...


fun time yesterday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 10:42 AM~10465724
> *:roflmao:
> 
> thanks for the reminder.... :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh: SO IT WAS TOO LATE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2008, 08:55 AM~10465533
> *groupie..........
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 21 2008, 10:07 AM~10465852
> *:uh: SO IT WAS TOO LATE?
> *


it was a nice reminder. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 10:35 AM~10466001
> *x2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10461292
> *passing the word....the new mambo/sunday night hangout,,,is now at woodforest and beltway 8,,starting tonite ....source says riders have permission to hangout.....
> *


HOW WAS THE TURN OUT ? I just logged in and catching up on it its like 10 minutes from my house. Did anyone go?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2008, 09:55 PM~10462736
> *all i gotta say is fuck lookin for a shop to put a roof in, just call the homie slim up. couldnt have done it without him, he takes credit for it, thanks homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street is, he now called "slimsunroofs"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 21 2008, 10:46 AM~10466383
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 12:15 PM~10466188
> *it was a nice reminder. :biggrin:
> *


SWEET!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 21 2008, 12:08 PM~10466541
> *SWEET!
> *


get few drinks in her, and hrny all yours.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 01:15 PM~10466601
> *get few drinks in her, and hrny all yours.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE FUN, BUT *NAH BRAH!* I DON'T DO THAT.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 21 2008, 12:26 PM~10466689
> *SOUNDS LIKE FUN, BUT NAH BRAH! I DON'T DO THAT.... :uh:
> *


naw,but she digs that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 12:15 PM~10466601
> *get few drinks in her, and hrny all yours.
> *


 :nono: 

not me asshole.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 21 2008, 12:26 PM~10466689
> *SOUNDS LIKE FUN, BUT NAH BRAH! I DON'T DO THAT.... :uh:
> *


see only people with no game or personality have to do that kind of stuff.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 01:43 PM~10466773
> *see only people with no game or personality have to do that kind of stuff.
> *


*POR FAVOR BELIVE IT!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 21 2008, 12:50 PM~10466822
> *POR FAVOR BELIVE IT!!!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 21 2008, 01:26 PM~10466689
> *SOUNDS LIKE FUN, BUT NAH BRAH! I DON'T DO THAT.... :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 12:42 PM~10466765
> *:nono:
> 
> not me asshole.
> *


j/k damn.. no need for name calling :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 01:12 PM~10466983
> *j/k  damn..      no need for name calling    :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
*CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG???*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 01:21 PM~10467046
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 02:07 PM~10467340
> *:angry:
> *


ole sensative getting feelings hurt on internet by name callin actin azz *****. :uh: 


did i do it right??? :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 02:10 PM~10467358
> *ole sensative getting feelings hurt on internet by name callin actin azz *****. :uh:
> did i do it right??? :roflmao:
> *


yeah.. you been paying attention.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2008, 05:39 AM~10465060
> *Hustletown
> *



u sure hustled him


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 21 2008, 02:15 PM~10467407
> *u sure hustled him
> *


that'll learn em for being a snitch. paid 3 times what that thing was worth. i offered em $50 and woulda paid much as $100. junk yards charge about $75 

lil boy got fk'd !!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 02:12 PM~10467382
> *yeah..  you been paying attention.
> *


:roflmao:

tite! uffin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 01:24 PM~10467474
> *:roflmao:
> 
> tite!  uffin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 21 2008, 01:16 PM~10467413
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey bro where where you at yesterday :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 21 2008, 02:31 PM~10467524
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks dave. :uh: 

i think that was after you sent me that pic. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 02:47 PM~10467654
> *thanks dave. :uh:
> 
> i think that was after you sent me that pic.  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 01:18 PM~10467431
> *that'll learn em for being a snitch.  paid 3 times what that thing was worth.  i offered em $50 and woulda paid much as $100.    junk yards charge about $75
> 
> lil boy got fk'd !!!
> *


GOT MY 44 FOR 50 BUCKS OUT THE YARD :biggrin: ........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 02:50 PM~10467669
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2008, 02:54 PM~10467700
> *GOT MY 44 FOR 50 BUCKS OUT THE YARD :biggrin: ........
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 11:43 AM~10466773
> *see only people with no game or personality have to do that kind of stuff.
> *


dont need game or personality when u packin :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2008, 01:54 PM~10467700
> *GOT MY 44 FOR 50 BUCKS OUT THE YARD :biggrin: ........
> *


got the 42 for 70, :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2008, 02:24 PM~10467884
> *dont need game or personality when u packin  :biggrin:
> *


DAM SOUNDS LOOK U SHIT OUTOF LUCK THEN..............


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

RAGALAC, wass up dawg i stiil got em with me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2008, 02:27 PM~10467905
> *DAM SOUNDS LOOK U SHIT OUTOF LUCK THEN..............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2008, 03:24 PM~10467884
> *dont need game or personality when u packin  :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look at all the short strokin mafuckas gettin mad


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2008, 03:24 PM~10467884
> *dont need game or personality when u packin  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 21 2008, 02:29 PM~10467911
> *RAGALAC, wass up dawg i stiil got em with me
> *


I GOT U HOMIE DONT WORRY BOUT IT JUST GOT BUSY WIT SOME BULLSHIT THIS WEEKEND................BUT CONSIDER EM SOLD


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 21 2008, 02:31 PM~10467927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEBODY HAPPY BOUT THAT COMMENT HU????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2008, 03:31 PM~10467927
> *look at all the short strokin mafuckas gettin mad
> *



i told you myspace reject, not what i heard :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2008, 03:34 PM~10467959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno whatcha talkin bout... :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2008, 03:34 PM~10467959
> *STROKE LIKE TIGER WOODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> SOMEBODY HAPPY BOUT THAT COMMENT HU????
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 02:43 PM~10468015
> *:0
> *


real talk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just cause it hop dont mean the mafucka supposed to be ragedy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE&feature=related


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

I am selling my 68 Catalina

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&st=&p=&#entry


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Apr 21 2008, 04:14 PM~10468242
> *I am selling my 68 Catalina
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&st=&p=&#entry
> *


:0

can't do that..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 21 2008, 02:40 PM~10467997
> *i told you myspace reject, not what i heard  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 21 2008, 01:39 PM~10467586
> *hey bro where where you at yesterday  :twak:
> *


trin to get new motors!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 04:15 PM~10468247
> *:0
> 
> can't do that..
> ...


it needs to go :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Apr 21 2008, 04:23 PM~10468314
> *it needs to go  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


got ticket for having it parked again huh? leave da bitch at my house. so many buckets at my crib already, looking like janitor convention.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 08:11 AM~10465160
> *sunroof must have had sentimental value  to go for $300 in first place.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Had a sucka pay for it. Don't forget those over priced chinas with a nail in the tire and a set of chinas + cash for trade. LOL

They had a lot of sentimental value :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 03:18 PM~10467431
> *that'll learn em for being a snitch.  paid 3 times what that thing was worth.  i offered em $50 and woulda paid much as $100.    junk yards charge about $75
> 
> lil boy got fk'd !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 04:28 PM~10468348
> *got ticket for having it parked again huh?  leave da bitch at my house.  so many buckets at my crib already, looking like janitor convention.
> *


nah no tickets,i just need to sell it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 21 2008, 03:31 PM~10467524
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hrny looking [email protected]


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 21 2008, 03:21 PM~10468301
> *trin to get new motors!
> *


you miss it :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Apr 21 2008, 04:45 PM~10468468
> *nah no tickets,i just need to sell it
> *


hmm.. if i bought it, i'd just hurt your feelings.. cause i'd rape it for parts.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

whats up peeps...hey im looking to 90d out my cadi and wondering if anyone knows of where a front end may be and rear lights and bumper....hit me up with a pm thanx. and brian i kno ur the cadi king so hopefully u can help out...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10468475
> *hrny looking [email protected]
> *


Told ya last time....almost lookin as old as you! hno: Hahaha! 

That was a bad night. :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 21 2008, 06:15 PM~10469108
> *whats up peeps...hey im looking to 90d out  my cadi and wondering if anyone knows of where a front end may be and rear lights and bumper....hit me up with a pm thanx. and brian i kno ur the cadi king so hopefully u can help out...
> *


:0 CADI NOW? mayne.. bawlin!! ya'll ****** are rich..with ya'll lacs and lincolns..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 06:27 PM~10469205
> *Told ya last time....almost lookin as old as you! hno: Hahaha!
> 
> That was a bad night. :nosad:
> *


was a good night for me.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bay89, *vandalized318*

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 21 2008, 06:42 PM~10469320
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Bay89, vandalized318
> 
> ...


police found car of that dude wanted for stabbin that brawd outside the cricket store. i bet you one that snitched. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 21 2008, 06:15 PM~10469108
> *whats up peeps...hey im looking to 90d out my cadi and wondering if anyone knows of where a front end may be and rear lights and bumper....hit me up with a pm thanx. and brian i kno ur the cadi king so hopefully u can help out...
> *


hit up david, you can probably trade him some mini truck parts for his 90 kit :ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 06:45 PM~10469339
> *police found car of that dude wanted for stabbin that brawd outside the cricket store.  i bet you one that snitched.  :uh:
> *


maybe


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2008, 03:54 PM~10467700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few parts right now but not alot but Im always coming up on stuff


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 21 2008, 06:48 PM~10469369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok cool, let me kno what u got and what u come across, not in a big hurry or anything, but will like to get what i can u kno...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 06:38 PM~10469290
> *was a good night for me.
> *


The next day was a good one for me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 21 2008, 08:25 PM~10469643
> *ok cool ill hit him up thnx.....
> ok cool, let me kno what u got and what u come across, not in a big hurry or anything, but will like to get what i can u kno...
> *


  let me do some inventory :cheesy:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 06:36 PM~10469276
> *:0  CADI NOW?  mayne.. bawlin!!      ya'll ****** are rich..with ya'll lacs and lincolns..
> *


no where close of being rich, im broke as hell just like ur sorry ass...we need to play some cards so that i can take ur little chump change and make some power moves...lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2008, 07:28 PM~10469673
> * let me do some inventory :cheesy:
> *


ok cool thanx :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 21 2008, 06:30 PM~10469681
> *no where close of being rich, im broke as hell just like ur sorry ass...we need to play some cards so that i can take ur little chump change and make some power moves...lol
> *


boy said power moves


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 21 2008, 07:30 PM~10469681
> *no where close of being rich, im broke as hell just like ur sorry ass...we need to play some cards so that i can take ur little chump change and make some power moves...lol
> *


I usually do ok until i get bored.. then i'm just go all in,cause i had a booty call or something.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2008, 07:34 PM~10469724
> *boy said power moves
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2008, 07:34 PM~10469724
> *boy said power moves
> *


boy is a blk racist word. you should know that. :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 21 2008, 06:48 PM~10469369
> *hit up david, you can probably trade him some mini truck parts for his 90 kit  :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2008, 12:47 PM~10466388
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, *rivistyle*

dial a fel0n


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 21 2008, 12:19 AM~10464141
> *so guess purple stuff is your bitch since she makin you that money :0
> *


thats right homie, purple stuff is







making me money and its now for sale too!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

87 cuttlass is for sale too!! drives damn good, a/c will be blowing







soon..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

sorry peeps got carried away i know theres a for sale secction.....sorry! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2008, 07:52 PM~10469853
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, rivistyle
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 21 2008, 05:15 PM~10469108
> *whats up peeps...hey im looking to 90d out my cadi and wondering if anyone knows of where a front end may be and rear lights and bumper....hit me up with a pm thanx. and brian i kno ur the cadi king so hopefully u can help out...
> *


noe where u at with that car we talked about last week


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2008, 09:35 PM~10470305
> *noe where u at with that car we talked about last week
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Apr 21 2008, 04:14 PM~10468242
> *I am selling my 68 Catalina
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1&st=&p=&#entry
> *


 :0 :0 hhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

rockets getting man handled again


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh: Its not over yet.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 09:25 PM~10470929
> *:uh:  Its not over yet.....
> *


groupie

o' cheering on da home team actin azz


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 09:25 PM~10470929
> *:uh:  Its not over yet.....
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2008, 09:28 PM~10470982
> *groupie
> 
> o' cheering on da home team actin azz
> *


Lol! :tongue:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 21 2008, 07:10 PM~10470029
> *thats right homie, purple stuff is
> 
> 
> ...


so how much for my old bitch :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

i see you not talking no more shit


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

..wut up BIG TEXAS


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2008, 08:49 PM~10471249
> * ..wut up BIG TEXAS
> *


not to much got out of jail :biggrin: to day


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 21 2008, 08:51 PM~10471280
> *not to much got out of jail  :biggrin: to day
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2008, 08:53 PM~10471312
> *
> *


i need to talk to you about getting something gold  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thats it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 21 2008, 10:47 PM~10471217
> *so how much for my old bitch  :biggrin:
> *


cheaper than u where selling it at first, and with a real set up.  :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

cant beat the school of flops.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 21 2008, 10:51 PM~10471280
> *not to much got out of jail  :biggrin: to day
> *


sorry to tell u homie but white men aint got no say so in jail or el rancho! so stay away from there MICLO! :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 21 2008, 08:55 PM~10471337
> *i need to talk to you about getting something gold   :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THIS SPANIARD LOVES GOLD...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2008, 09:11 PM~10471509
> *YOU KNOW THIS SPANIARD LOVES GOLD...
> *


wat up :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 21 2008, 09:13 PM~10471522
> *wat up :biggrin:
> *


CHECK OUT THIS SHIRT... :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2008, 09:13 PM~10471532
> *CHECK OUT THIS SHIRT... :0
> 
> 
> ...


ok...... :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

pick n roll :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2008, 01:54 PM~10467700
> *GOT MY 44 FOR 50 BUCKS OUT THE YARD :biggrin: ........
> *


Factory


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Apr 21 2008, 05:15 PM~10469108
> *whats up peeps...hey im looking to 90d out my cadi and wondering if anyone knows of where a front end may be and rear lights and bumper....hit me up with a pm thanx. and brian i kno ur the cadi king so hopefully u can help out...
> *


Makin Power Moves!!! I'll Find Out How Much Joe Wants 4 Tha Frnt Clip...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 21 2008, 02:54 PM~10467265
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG???
> *


 :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2008, 02:33 PM~10467944
> *I GOT U HOMIE DONT WORRY BOUT IT JUST GOT BUSY WIT SOME BULLSHIT THIS WEEKEND................BUT CONSIDER EM SOLD
> *


is cool just so you know :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 21 2008, 09:07 PM~10471468
> *cheaper than u where selling it at first, and with a real set up.   :biggrin:
> *


ok will how much


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2008, 10:36 AM~10474311
> *:happysad:
> *


WHRE'S EVERY ONE @? :dunno: 

SLEEPING?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 10:29 AM~10474718
> *WHRE'S EVERY ONE @? :dunno:
> 
> SLEEPING?
> *


maybe....or sick like me.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10474780
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:  hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 22 2008, 12:22 PM~10475304
> *:thumbsup:    hno:
> *


one pac two pac three pac, none.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2008, 10:25 PM~10470929
> *:uh:  Its not over yet.....
> *


Its over man 4-0 sweep, time to wait on yao


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 21 2008, 03:48 PM~10468493
> *you miss it  :angry:
> *


i know


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 22 2008, 12:34 PM~10475456
> *one pac two pac three pac, none.
> *


 :biggrin: 
WHAT'S UP HOMIE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 22 2008, 10:55 AM~10474992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


groupie


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 22 2008, 12:42 PM~10475580
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT'S UP HOMIE?
> *


waitin on my house to be built, what be the damn deal?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2008, 11:55 AM~10474992
> *maybe....or sick like me.
> *


Prognosis, too much bday partying. :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 22 2008, 10:22 AM~10475304
> *:thumbsup:    hno:
> *


 :biggrin: what up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10475484
> *Its over man 4-0 sweep, time to wait on yao
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2008, 11:48 AM~10475661
> *was asleep and sick.
> *


i shoulda stayed my ass at home.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2008, 12:17 PM~10476036
> *i shoulda stayed my ass at home.
> *


i'm fixin to. called my doc..and he called in prescription of lean and antibiotics. the lean imma save for weekend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 22 2008, 11:55 AM~10475755
> *Prognosis, too much bday partying.  :yes:
> *


no chino


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 22 2008, 12:55 PM~10475755
> *SPEAKING OF PARTY, I'M THINKING OF CELEBRATING MY B DAY AT HAVANA IN DOWNTOWN. I WANT TO INVITE EVERYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT ON SATURDAY MAY 17. I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS, ANY COMMENTS ON THE PLACE OR ANY OTHER PLACE RECOMMENDED TO HAVE A GOOD PARTY AND/OR GET WASTED :biggrin:*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 12:24 PM~10476108
> *SPEAKING OF PARTY, I'M THINKING OF CELEBRATING MY B DAY AT HAVANA IN DOWNTOWN. I WANT TO INVITE EVERYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT ON SATURDAY MAY 17. I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS, ANY COMMENTS ON THE PLACE OR ANY OTHER PLACE RECOMMENDED TO HAVE A GOOD PARTY AND/OR GET WASTED :biggrin:
> *


place is not my style.. last i remember, you have to dress "fashionibly" and they sell them colored drinks for $7 each.. imma chuck's and t's type *****.. and buckets of coronas.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 12:24 PM~10476108
> *SPEAKING OF PARTY, I'M THINKING OF CELEBRATING MY B DAY AT HAVANA IN DOWNTOWN. I WANT TO INVITE EVERYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT ON SATURDAY MAY 17. I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS, ANY COMMENTS ON THE PLACE OR ANY OTHER PLACE RECOMMENDED TO HAVE A GOOD PARTY AND/OR GET WASTED :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2008, 12:27 PM~10476150
> *place is not my style..  last i remember, you have to dress "fashionibly" and they sell them colored drinks for $7 each..    imma chuck's and t's type *****..  and buckets of coronas.
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2008, 12:37 PM~10476217
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


trippin thats the expensive imported stuff


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2008, 12:38 PM~10476228
> *trippin  thats the expensive imported stuff
> *


if i want imported stuff then i drink ***** modelo with a splash of lime. now thats some good stuff.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2008, 12:42 PM~10476256
> *if i want imported stuff then i drink ***** modelo with a splash of lime. now thats some good stuff.
> *


high maintanance chicks.. :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2008, 01:27 PM~10476150
> *place is not my style..  last i remember, you have to dress "fashionibly" and they sell them colored drinks for $7 each..    imma chuck's and t's type *****..  and buckets of coronas.
> *


*DID I MENTION I WAS BUYING SOME BOTTLES??*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 11:24 AM~10476108
> *SPEAKING OF PARTY, I'M THINKING OF CELEBRATING MY B DAY AT HAVANA IN DOWNTOWN. I WANT TO INVITE EVERYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT ON SATURDAY MAY 17. I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS, ANY COMMENTS ON THE PLACE OR ANY OTHER PLACE RECOMMENDED TO HAVE A GOOD PARTY AND/OR GET WASTED :biggrin:
> *


nice place..been there a few times...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 22 2008, 01:48 PM~10476310
> *nice place..been there a few times...
> *


WHAT DAY IS BETTER, FRIDAY OR SATURDAY?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 12:48 PM~10476308
> *DID I MENTION I WAS BUYING SOME BOTTLES??
> *


well, even so... if i can't get in with chucks and t i ain't going. they might even have metal detectors. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2008, 12:47 PM~10476293
> *high maintanance  chicks..    :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 

its all good. i got my own funds. i can splurge on myself like that if i want.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2008, 12:52 PM~10476330
> *:biggrin:
> 
> its all good. i got my own funds. i can splurge on myself like that if i want.
> *


bawlin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 12:48 PM~10476308
> *DID I MENTION I WAS BUYING SOME BOTTLES??
> *


are you even old enough to buy liquor??? :scrutinize: 

LOL jk. how old are you gonna be?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2008, 01:53 PM~10476341
> *are you even old enough to buy liquor???  :scrutinize:
> 
> LOL jk. how old are you gonna be?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2008, 12:52 PM~10476334
> *bawlin
> *


not me. :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll fk'rs are rich.. with ya'll fly rides and fancy cribs, and top shelf drinks.. mayne.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 01:55 PM~10476355
> *:dunno:
> *


JK :biggrin: 

I'M TURNING 23................IS THAT OLD ENOUGH


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 12:56 PM~10476368
> *JK :biggrin:
> 
> I'M TURNING 23................IS THAT OLD ENOUGH
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 11:24 AM~10476108
> *SPEAKING OF PARTY, I'M THINKING OF CELEBRATING MY B DAY AT HAVANA IN DOWNTOWN. I WANT TO INVITE EVERYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT ON SATURDAY MAY 17. I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS, ANY COMMENTS ON THE PLACE OR ANY OTHER PLACE RECOMMENDED TO HAVE A GOOD PARTY AND/OR GET WASTED :biggrin:
> *


the HOUSTON FLET MARKET :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 21 2008, 07:10 PM~10470029
> *thats right homie, purple stuff is
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 21 2008, 07:18 PM~10470100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
wana trade fresh paint


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 22 2008, 02:29 PM~10477157
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> wana trade fresh paint
> 
> ...


any rust?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2008, 01:19 PM~10476054
> *no chino
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 01:24 PM~10476108
> *SPEAKING OF PARTY, I'M THINKING OF CELEBRATING MY B DAY AT HAVANA IN DOWNTOWN. I WANT TO INVITE EVERYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT ON SATURDAY MAY 17. I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS, ANY COMMENTS ON THE PLACE OR ANY OTHER PLACE RECOMMENDED TO HAVE A GOOD PARTY AND/OR GET WASTED :biggrin:
> *


that place sucks!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 11:24 AM~10476108
> *SPEAKING OF PARTY, I'M THINKING OF CELEBRATING MY B DAY AT HAVANA IN DOWNTOWN. I WANT TO INVITE EVERYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT ON SATURDAY MAY 17. I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS, ANY COMMENTS ON THE PLACE OR ANY OTHER PLACE RECOMMENDED TO HAVE A GOOD PARTY AND/OR GET WASTED :biggrin:
> *


mine is the 19th, the monday after,


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2008, 01:27 PM~10476150
> *place is not my style..  last i remember, you have to dress "fashionibly" and they sell them colored drinks for $7 each..     imma chuck's and t's type *****..  and buckets of coronas.
> *


 :around: where do they sell heavilly reinforced chucks?! you must spray paint your feet pink since you like the pink ones :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2008, 01:47 PM~10476293
> *high maintanance  chicks..    :uh:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

If any one is looking for a 1991 brougham PM me for the #. They are selling it down here in freeport where i stay. It has all the moldings for the exception of the bumper ones. car is blue with blue leather interior. All the power stuff works and AC works as well. test drove it and drove good and motor was real quiet. Owner said he would let it go for $1,500 and that includes the title change.

I was going to pick it up but found another project.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone know who this skinny lil man is gettin his ass whooped

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1cP3wSNUQU


next time pick up your shorts :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 22 2008, 01:32 PM~10477180
> *any rust?
> *


no fully reinforced :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 22 2008, 02:23 PM~10477600
> *If any one is looking for a 1991 brougham PM me for the #. They are selling it down here in freeport where i stay. It has all the moldings for the exception of the bumper ones. car is blue with blue leather interior. All the power stuff works and AC works as well. test drove it and drove good and motor was real quiet. Owner said he would let it go for $1,500 and that includes the title change.
> 
> I was going to pick it up but found another project.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 buy it and finance for me :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 02:48 PM~10477735
> *anyone know who this skinny lil man is gettin his ass whooped
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1cP3wSNUQU
> ...


 :uh: ***** please........skinny boy to pretty to get his ass wooped.............to fast for this lil steroid baby...........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 02:48 PM~10477735
> *anyone know who this skinny lil man is gettin his ass whooped
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1cP3wSNUQU
> ...


DAM STILL HURTS TO SEE THAT SHIT.................BIG OL HOSPITAL BILL FOR SOME BACKYARD BULLSHITTIN....... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2008, 03:10 PM~10477913
> *:uh: ***** please........skinny boy to pretty to get his ass wooped.............to fast for this lil steroid baby...........
> *


man u so playa. i never met someone who can box and also play the tuba for the t-lady


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 22 2008, 12:49 PM~10475680
> *waitin on my house to be built, what be the damn deal?
> *


 :0 

CHILLIN. NOTHING MUCH IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2008, 01:04 PM~10475865
> *:biggrin:  what up
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 03:13 PM~10477941
> *man u so playa. i never met someone who can box and also play the tuba for the t-lady
> *


MULTITALENTED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

who was that cat you boxing noe...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2008, 04:13 PM~10477938
> *DAM STILL HURTS TO SEE THAT SHIT.................BIG OL HOSPITAL BILL FOR SOME BACKYARD BULLSHITTIN....... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Hospital bill? You broke something?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 04:13 PM~10477941
> *man u so playa. i never met someone who can box and also play the tuba for the t-lady
> *


Lol!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 22 2008, 04:23 PM~10477600
> *If any one is looking for a 1991 brougham PM me for the #. They are selling it down here in freeport where i stay. It has all the moldings for the exception of the bumper ones. car is blue with blue leather interior. All the power stuff works and AC works as well. test drove it and drove good and motor was real quiet. Owner said he would let it go for $1,500 and that includes the title change.
> 
> I was going to pick it up but found another project.
> *


Is it this one? :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 22 2008, 06:46 PM~10478715
> *
> *


stop sending me black word of tha day texts sucka :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

stop sending me messican world of the days.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 22 2008, 06:55 PM~10478756
> *stop sending me messican world of the days.
> *


stop sending me poo pix :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2008, 06:01 PM~10478816
> *stop sending me poo pix :uh:
> *



mayne i havent sent you one in days yo :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2008, 05:43 PM~10478687
> *Is it this one? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:no: no one down here is complete and all stock for the exception of the hub caps. current plates and inspection so ready to ride.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

I see we took the day off from terrorizing buffets... 
David didn't even bother to wash his hands before he gobbled up all his food :nono: 
And it looks like Patrick is making love to that sweet weiner. :0 
..... stop sending me nasty pictures of each other. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 22 2008, 06:09 PM~10478897
> *
> 
> 
> ...





 


next time i see you :machinegun:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

STOP WITH THE MUTHAF****N MESSICAN YOKES MAYNE.COM/FOSHO/EATMYNUTSSQUEERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 22 2008, 03:48 PM~10477735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he loves doggies..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 22 2008, 05:55 PM~10478756
> *stop sending me messican world of the days.
> *


Ever heard of spell check.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 22 2008, 03:31 PM~10478103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea re dislocated my choulder........dislocated it couple months ago rumbling downtown so im fucked now shit gona be poppin out all da time now...... :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2008, 06:05 PM~10479369
> *  ha  he dislocated shoulder just from trying to wind up.  haaaaaaaaa
> you weren't fast enough to avoid getting hit..
> and he loves doggies..
> *


boy please out of 5 rounds boy aint touch me but 3 times........erthang else was blocked.......and if u were to pick up ur fat ass eyelids u see it got dislocated when i hit em........... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2008, 07:34 PM~10479593
> *boy please out of 5 rounds boy aint touch me but 3 times........erthang else was blocked.......and if u were to pick up ur fat ass eyelids u see it got dislocated when i hit em........... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


cause you kept runnin away from da man, way it look to me.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 12:24 PM~10476108
> *SPEAKING OF PARTY, I'M THINKING OF CELEBRATING MY B DAY AT HAVANA IN DOWNTOWN. I WANT TO INVITE EVERYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT ON SATURDAY MAY 17. I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS, ANY COMMENTS ON THE PLACE OR ANY OTHER PLACE RECOMMENDED TO HAVE A GOOD PARTY AND/OR GET WASTED :biggrin:
> *



I dont do Havana....I aint down with the Atmosphere guys that promote it...I mean we amicable but prolly just being 2-faced with each other. I used to roll in Atmosphere till I dropped them to go solo.  I guess it depends the music you like.....I'd rather go to Shadow, or if you want latin music prolly Jefe Bar.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 22 2008, 07:38 PM~10479622
> *I dont do Havana....I aint down with the Atmosphere guys that promote it...I mean we amicable but prolly just being 2-faced with each other.  I used to roll in Atmosphere till I dropped them to go solo.   I guess it depends the music you like.....I'd rather go to Shadow, or if you want latin music prolly Jefe Bar.
> *



Were you at Shadow Saturday? Mayne hold up... too many fools all bucked up, going to the club to look for fightin instead of worried about all the ass walking around. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EpR-vMJ19o&feature=user


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 22 2008, 07:40 PM~10479638
> *Were you at Shadow Saturday? Mayne hold up... too many fools all bucked up, going to the club to look for fightin instead of worried about all the ass walking around.  :angry:
> *



Naw saturday was the nieces bday and a wedding in the heights. I had the new employee working at Pashaa...they paying more bux than Copa right now, which aint hard cause I am owed money by one promoter for a Saturday and one for a Friday. Prolly work Cain on Fridays while Joe does Copa, and Saturdays I'll do Pashaa while he does Copa. Or we can switch.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 22 2008, 07:44 PM~10479698
> *Naw saturday was the nieces bday and a wedding in the heights.  I had the new employee working at Pashaa...they paying more bux than Copa right now, which aint hard cause I am owed money by one promoter for a Saturday and one for a Friday.  Prolly work Cain on Fridays while Joe does Copa, and Saturdays I'll do Pashaa while he does Copa.  Or we can switch.
> *



:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 22 2008, 06:37 PM~10479613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said open ur eyes homie dude aint land a solid punch on methat whole round..........and i landed 70% of myshit ........call it wat u want but like i always tel these cats..............CANT TOUCH ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2008, 07:55 PM~10479801
> *
> I LIKED havanna the couple times i been there its pretty layed back and not as packed as other clubs.........got to hit up pasha last weekend on saturday and mayneholup we crashed the vip in dat bitch killed 3 bottles of goose,had hoes all on the speakers n shit bouncing round the couches in vip n shit.......kinda liked it...........wasnt dissapointed like i thought i would be :biggrin:
> 
> *



Yeah I know I think my guy caught you in a couple pics...Except they didnt make it onto my website...or you were in the areas that got cropped.

DJ LAtin was there too


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 22 2008, 07:01 PM~10479850
> *Yeah I know I think my guy caught you in a couple pics...Except they didnt make it onto my website...or you were in the areas that got cropped.
> 
> DJ LAtin was there too
> ...


lol.........i was drunk than a bitch hanging over the vip rails :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .........is there a website to see all the pics??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2008, 07:05 PM~10479886
> *lol.........i was drunk than a bitch hanging over the vip rails  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .........is there a website to see all the pics??
> *


u drink??? cuz last time i offered u a beer u got all bashful and started blushing...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 22 2008, 05:09 PM~10478897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha man i think that shit is funny than me sitting that chair stufin my face with mcdonalds...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 08:09 PM~10479920
> *ha man i think that shit is funny than me sitting that chair stufin my face with mcdonalds...
> *



no. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 07:08 PM~10479911
> *u drink??? cuz last time i offered u a beer u got all bashful and started blushing...
> *


ion fuck wit beer...........too good for that shit.........gimme some goose tho and acting a donkey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 22 2008, 07:11 PM~10479942
> *no.  :uh:
> *


im talking about dave, fuck stick :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 21 2008, 05:48 PM~10469369
> *hit up david, you can probably trade him some mini truck parts for his 90 kit  :ugh:
> *


 stfu sausage muncher :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 08:14 PM~10479972
> *im talking about dave, fuck stick  :uh:
> *



sure thing ball-fondler :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 22 2008, 08:23 PM~10480070
> *stfu sausage muncher :biggrin:
> *



weenie king :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 05:13 PM~10477941
> *man u so playa. i never met someone who can box and also play the tuba for the t-lady
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10478897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oinkhuesuuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 22 2008, 09:01 PM~10479850
> *Yeah I know I think my guy caught you in a couple pics...Except they didnt make it onto my website...or you were in the areas that got cropped.
> 
> DJ LAtin was there too
> ...


no mames tubby. i don't have time to play around in these fake baller clubs and especially entertain attention hoez by flashing their pics. :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 22 2008, 05:09 PM~10478897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u fat truck driving lazy ass mother fucker my hands are clean washed b4 i ate...i mma kick ur ass or stab ur a/c coil with my screwdriver :twak: :twak: 

p.s. answer ur cell u chicken shit biach


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

i c u asshole

chevylo97, *Big-Tymer*, NoCaddyLikeMine, JUSTDEEZ


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Will some delicious hot dogs make it all better... I know how you get when you haven't eaten in 30 minutes. Would you like a 2 liter soda to wash it down... My treat!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 22 2008, 07:48 PM~10480346
> *Will some delicious hot dogs make it all better... I know how you get when you haven't eaten in 30 minutes. Would you like a 2 liter soda to wash it down... My treat!! :biggrin:
> *


lolol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 22 2008, 08:48 PM~10480346
> *Will some delicious hot dogs make it all better... I know how you get when you haven't eaten in 30 minutes. Would you like a 2 liter soda to wash it down... My treat!! :biggrin:
> *


ur one to talk tamale fingers, i remember that time we went to franks grill back in the days in the big red ford diesel. we went to get in the truck, AND YOU ASKED ME TO GIVE YOU A PUSH UP SO YOU COULD GET IN :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 22 2008, 03:29 PM~10477157
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> wana trade fresh paint
> 
> ...


does it hop? need to have a v-8  and its a deal :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 07:55 PM~10480431
> *lolol
> *


:twak: don't encourage fat bastard... :angry: 

pat find some1 else to install ur shit :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 22 2008, 09:01 PM~10480508
> *:twak: don't encourage fat bastard... :angry:
> 
> pat find some1 else to install ur shit :angry:
> *



go tickle ur ass, i was talkin to blowjoe :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

QUE ODA


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 22 2008, 08:57 PM~10480456
> *ur one to talk tamale fingers, i remember that time we went to franks grill back in the days in the big red ford diesel.  we went to get in the truck, AND YOU ASKED ME TO GIVE YOU A PUSH UP SO YOU COULD GET IN  :0
> *


Oh yea and I also recall you were so full that you lifted your shirt rubbed your belly and asked,"do you think girls will like this?" Hmmm... :twak:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

TONY QUE CON


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 22 2008, 08:04 PM~10480535
> *go tickle ur ass, i was talkin to blowjoe  :angry:
> *



i know you were talkin to that jelly belly :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

QUE ROLLO CON ESTA RASA


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 22 2008, 09:18 PM~10480683
> *QUE ROLLO CON ESTA RASA
> *


 que onda chochin ?? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 22 2008, 09:06 PM~10480557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: 



but doesnt anyone want to know why he was in there with me?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and i'm goin to bed you bunch a gaywads


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

QUE ODA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 22 2008, 10:11 PM~10480611
> *TONY QUE CON
> *


que rollo chochi! y tu que vendes. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Apr 22 2008, 09:06 PM~10480557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually no, we dont wanna know.. fk'n ****.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

NADA TRABAJO PARA LA CUMUNIDA


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 22 2008, 09:29 PM~10480771
> *NADA TRABAJO PARA LA CUMUNIDA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HOUSTON SOCEITY, WAT UP JOE WHATS THE DEAL PRIMO.....HEY SOME DUDE AT THE SUNDAY SHOW WAS ASKING WHO DID THE WORK ON DAUNNYS RIDE, HE SAID HE WAS GONNA HALLA AT U SOON.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

I ALSO SELL MY BUTTY EVERY NOW AND THEN JIJI


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 22 2008, 11:24 AM~10476108
> *SPEAKING OF PARTY, I'M THINKING OF CELEBRATING MY B DAY AT HAVANA IN DOWNTOWN. I WANT TO INVITE EVERYONE WHO CAN MAKE IT ON SATURDAY MAY 17. I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR SUGGESTIONS, ANY COMMENTS ON THE PLACE OR ANY OTHER PLACE RECOMMENDED TO HAVE A GOOD PARTY AND/OR GET WASTED :biggrin:
> *



me too 
Come join Dave & Leticia for thier brithday bash on Sat, May 17,2007 at Westcott Bar 6603 Westcott ,Hou,TX 77007


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

EL TREMENDO CHOCHI IS BACK IN THE GAME. :cheesy: NO ITS NOT NENE,IT IS CHOCHI... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10478891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you got that text too :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 22 2008, 08:05 PM~10479886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just thougt he looked like you homie, no need for name calling. :tears: besides whos playing?!? I am getting paid to take them pics....its grinding. Hoping them attention hungry peeps eventually actually buy copies of their pics, now that I offer that on my site too. Its a trial run, depending on response, imma switch it to something a little more robust.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Apr 22 2008, 03:20 PM~10477998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!!!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 21 2008, 09:10 PM~10471504
> *sorry to tell u homie but white men aint got no say so in jail or el rancho! so stay away from there MICLO! :0
> *


now we all know your the bitch out off all of us :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 22 2008, 10:17 PM~10482030
> *now we all know your the bitch out off all of us  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2008, 11:24 PM~10482096
> *:0
> *


instigator :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 22 2008, 11:01 PM~10482389
> *instigator :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: yep thats me...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 12:12 AM~10482436
> *:biggrin: yep thats me...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 22 2008, 11:16 PM~10482453
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 12:19 AM~10482464
> *
> *


sup homie, hows tha ride commin?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning losers


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 22 2008, 03:24 PM~10477109
> *the HOUSTON FLET MARKET  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2008, 04:11 PM~10477502
> *mine is the 19th, the monday after,
> *


YOU DOING ANYTHING FOR IT? :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 22 2008, 08:01 PM~10480498
> *does it hop? need to have a v-8  and its a deal :biggrin:
> *


dawg you selling both f them :uh: :uh: that means new projects comming up? :0 :0 imight jump on Joe"s elco :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 22 2008, 08:38 PM~10479622
> *I dont do Havana....I aint down with the Atmosphere guys that promote it...I mean we amicable but prolly just being 2-faced with each other.  I used to roll in Atmosphere till I dropped them to go solo.   I guess it depends the music you like.....I'd rather go to Shadow, or if you want latin music prolly Jefe Bar.
> *


WELL I AM LOOKING FOR THE KIND OF MUSIC THEY PLAY THERE, AND THE PLACE IS KINDA BIG.

PLUS JEFE BAR IS TOO LITTLE, SHADOW IS THE SAME. LAST TIME I WENT TO JEFE BAR I DIDN'T EVEN DANCE. I TRIED BUT I ENDED UP CRASHING INTO PEOPLE EVERY TIME I MOVED :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 22 2008, 08:57 PM~10480456
> *ur one to talk tamale fingers, i remember that time we went to franks grill back in the days in the big red ford diesel.  we went to get in the truck, AND YOU ASKED ME TO GIVE YOU A PUSH UP SO YOU COULD GET IN  :0
> *


dayum good food there.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 22 2008, 09:38 PM~10480864
> *me too
> Come join Dave & Leticia for thier brithday bash on Sat, May 17,2007 at Westcott Bar 6603 Westcott ,Hou,TX 77007
> *


i thought you changed the date to may 3rd?????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 23 2008, 08:07 AM~10483269
> *WELL I AM LOOKING FOR THE KIND OF MUSIC THEY PLAY THERE, AND THE PLACE IS KINDA BIG.
> 
> PLUS JEFE BAR IS TOO LITTLE, SHADOW IS THE SAME. LAST TIME I WENT TO JEFE BAR I DIDN'T EVEN DANCE. I TRIED BUT I ENDED UP CRASHING INTO PEOPLE EVERY TIME I MOVED :uh:
> *


Jefe bar was cool about two years ago..... Havana is cool b/c its not full of wannabe gangbangers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2008, 08:44 AM~10483761
> *Jefe bar was cool about two years ago.....  Havana is cool b/c its not full of wannabe gangbangers.
> *


you just skurred of being around thug ****** huh? just admit you get nervous when you see pelon ****** with tattoos.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2008, 09:44 AM~10483761
> *Jefe bar was cool about two years ago.....  Havana is cool b/c its not full of wannabe gangbangers.
> *


MAAN THAT PLACE IS TOO CROWDED


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 09:48 AM~10483783
> *you just skurred of being around thug ****** huh?  just admit you get nervous when you see pelon ****** with tattoos.
> *


far west, the og edr....... ummm never been worried about any pelons :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2008, 10:17 AM~10483956
> *far west, the og edr....... ummm never been worried about any pelons :uh:
> *


I forgot Hullabaloo....... :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2008, 11:52 PM~10481722
> *:0
> 
> *


GETTING IT TOGETHER........... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 09:48 AM~10483783
> *you just skurred of being around thug ****** huh?  just admit you get nervous when you see pelon ****** with tattoos.
> *


thats all the nikka hangs around with :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 22 2008, 11:49 PM~10482615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Apr 23 2008, 07:07 AM~10483269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know some cool pelon ****** with tattoos.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FOR THOSE WHO ARE NOT GOING TO DALLAS..COME OUT AND SUPPORT MY HOMIES FROM THE HLC....  

EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2008, 11:09 AM~10484270
> *thats all the nikka hangs around with  :roflmao:
> *


Wow, you're right! lol!! never noticed!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 10:16 AM~10484317
> *this fool at my job wanna buy it....might be gone this weekend :0
> 
> *


bawlerz!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2008, 12:10 PM~10484757
> *Wow, you're right! lol!! never noticed!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


you need to find some "well to do friends". No more drunk azz, pistol toting, tatted down ppl that you hang with now.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 23 2008, 10:28 AM~10484881
> *bawlerz!
> *


not even....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 23 2008, 09:21 AM~10483988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that mean brians a wigga?

http://sillydad.com/silly/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/******-15513.jpg


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2008, 12:29 PM~10485307
> *:ugh:
> *


getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 12:34 PM~10485344
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> *


indeed


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

whos going to fiesta this weekend?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2008, 12:59 PM~10485537
> *whos going to fiesta this weekend?
> *


nope going to dallas :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2008, 12:59 PM~10485537
> *whos going to fiesta this weekend?
> *


deezzzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 02:09 PM~10486039
> *deezzzzzz  nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


:uh:

so mature Danny...!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2008, 02:39 PM~10486269
> *:uh:
> 
> so mature Danny...!!
> *


 :roflmao: Mature or not...u set yourself up for that one!! :biggrin: 

Ok back to get me some business


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2008, 02:39 PM~10486269
> *:uh:
> 
> so mature Danny...!!
> *


there you go with the government name again. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 01:27 PM~10485289
> *:uh:  old skoo right there.  i got kicked out of there like 3 times.  twice for fighting once for yanking off bikini top, of one of those hoez working beer tub. knew i'd be kicked out,but i had to see em.
> i don't..  all ones i know are nothing but trouble makers.  drunk all time with guns and eating hot wings..
> that mean brians a wigga?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 23 2008, 02:53 PM~10486355
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:
> *


every cliq gotta have at least one token white boy. even if just cause you need a co-signer with good credit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 02:48 PM~10486325
> *there you go with the government name again.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 03:55 PM~10486371
> *every cliq gotta have at least one token white boy.  even if just cause you need a co-signer with good credit.
> *


never thought of it that way :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 22 2008, 10:54 PM~10481043
> *yup...mine.  WWW.NMEIMAGE.COM
> I just thougt he looked like you homie, no need for name calling.  :tears: besides whos playing?!? I am getting paid to take them pics....its grinding.  Hoping them attention hungry peeps eventually actually buy copies of their pics, now that I offer that on my site too.  Its a trial run, depending on response, imma switch it to something a little more robust.
> *


take nude pics of the biatches. i'll buy those :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 22 2008, 08:18 PM~10480683
> *QUE ROLLO CON ESTA RASA
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2008, 06:23 AM~10483331
> *i thought you changed the date to may 3rd?????
> *



no long story, mine was set for the 17th, but some friends set up a surpirse party for the 3rd using my b-day as the set up. they don't inform me that they were using my b-day as the set up...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many houston people can relate to this shit right here????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s&feature=related


yumsayn a mafucka a real rider its gone be clean, tight, and hot yumsayn


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2008, 05:07 PM~10487541
> *how many houston people can relate to this shit right here????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
> ...


very few b/c there ain't many black lowriders in h-town :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2008, 06:13 PM~10487574
> *i put frozen weiners in my butt cus its soooooooo fun :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, BAYTOWNSLC, *rivistyle,* lone star

stfu u stupid mother fcker :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2008, 06:16 PM~10487592
> *chevylo97, BAYTOWNSLC, rivistyle, lone star
> 
> stfu u stupid mother fcker :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *




insults and mini truckers :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10487541
> *how many houston people can relate to this shit right here????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
> ...


pay for upgrade on your dish network..so don't have to keep being entertained by youtube. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 05:29 PM~10487674
> *pay for upgrade on your dish network..so don't have to keep being entertained by youtube.  :uh:
> *


bitch i pay my own tv bill. not grandma :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10487677
> *bitch i pay my own tv bill. not grandma  :uh:
> *


fool i pays all da bills. att triple *****.. bawla status, in da hood.. 












reminds me..aint rent due? pay up sucka!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2008, 06:02 PM~10487508
> *no long story, mine was set for the 17th, but some friends set up a surpirse party for the 3rd using my b-day as the set up.  they don't inform me that they were using my b-day as the set up...
> *


your right.. long story..boring too


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2008, 06:14 PM~10487583
> *:uh:
> *


Does that mean you get a discount @ James Coney Island... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2008, 06:02 PM~10487508
> *no long story, mine was set for the 17th, but some friends set up a surpirse party for the 3rd using my b-day as the set up.  they don't inform me that they were using my b-day as the set up...
> *


Oh I see.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 23 2008, 07:52 AM~10483221
> *dawg you selling both f them  :uh:  :uh:  that means new projects comming up? :0  :0  imight jump on Joe"s elco  :biggrin:
> *


yeah wanna get something else for that one hatter! :0 u know....  everything is possible homie do ur thing!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> dawg you selling both f them  :uh:  :uh:  that means new projects comming up? :0  :0  imight jump on Joe"s elco


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2008, 07:18 PM~10488046
> *Oh I see.
> *


you gonna be busy hitting up bday partys huh? :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 23 2008, 12:17 AM~10482030
> *now we all know your the bitch out off all of us  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u dont know how i roll my time in there homie!! but seriously stay away from there cause ur gonna be some mexicans little bitch, just like i had some whitty washing my draws... :biggrin: :0


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10487541
> *how many houston people can relate to this shit right here????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
> ...


 Yeah maine knowmsayin cant no muttafkn Essay do no shit betta than that.!!

:loco:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 23 2008, 06:35 PM~10488194
> *u dont know how i roll my time in there homie!! but seriously stay away from there cause ur gonna be some mexicans little bitch, just like i had some whitty washing my draws... :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :nono: :twak: ill make a bitch be for i get like you :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2008, 05:07 PM~10487541
> *how many houston people can relate to this shit right here????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
> ...



knowmsayin......is a the dole banana,is the tiqiuta banana.......then theres the ultimate santana banana!!!!!!!!!!!!

watch out there ken das in 2001 ****** still trying to catch up to that og status.......




BUT ITS A HOPPER THO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 23 2008, 08:41 PM~10488252
> *:nono:  :twak:  ill make a bitch be for i get like you  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2008, 08:58 PM~10488406
> *knowmsayin......is a the dole banana,is the tiqiuta banana.......then theres the ultimate santana banana!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> watch out there ken das in 2001 ****** still trying to catch up to that og status.......
> ...


mamaselo buey, ponle condon. did you sell the ragylaky already?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:thumbsdown: 

i don't see the 13 g's in that box

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/646220491.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2008, 06:58 PM~10488406
> *knowmsayin......is a the dole banana,is the tiqiuta banana.......then theres the ultimate santana banana!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> watch out there ken das in 2001 ****** still trying to catch up to that og status.......
> ...


yep


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2008, 06:58 PM~10488413
> *mamaselo buey, ponle condon.  did you sell the ragylaky already?
> *


CALLESE WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: NA STILL GOT IT GOT SOME DUDE COMING TO LOOK AT IT MANANAS........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2008, 09:21 PM~10488638
> *CALLESE WEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: NA STILL GOT IT GOT SOME DUDE COMING TO LOOK AT IT MANANAS........
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2008, 05:13 PM~10487574
> *very few b/c there ain't many black lowriders in h-town :biggrin:
> *


OR PROLLY CUZ SOME ****** STILL RIDIN S10S CALLING EM LOWRIDERS..................... :0 :0 :0 






































:biggrin: GOTCHA DAVE.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 07:32 PM~10488175
> *you gonna be busy hitting up bday partys huh?  :uh:
> *


 :uh: Imma be at Dave,s bday bash.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Apr 18 2008, 08:07 AM~10445709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2008, 08:50 PM~10488954
> *:uh:  Imma be at Dave,s bday bash.
> *


i see


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 07:51 PM~10488969
> *i see
> *


TYPICAL GROUPINESS HU?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 08:51 PM~10488969
> *i see
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2008, 05:33 PM~10487706
> *your right.. long story..boring too
> *



forgot to mention we will have hot wings


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dave whatever happend to you homie with the silver s10 on bags


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2008, 09:00 PM~10489043
> *forgot to mention we will have hot wings
> *


and hot dogs :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2008, 08:56 PM~10489005
> *TYPICAL GROUPINESS HU?
> *


Hater. :uh: Lol!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2008, 08:40 PM~10488864
> *OR PROLLY CUZ SOME ****** STILL RIDIN S10S CALLING EM LOWRIDERS..................... :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin: GOTCHA DAVE.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 23 2008, 08:56 PM~10489005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


***** said winnie roast!!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2008, 09:05 PM~10489080
> *and hot dogs  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2008, 08:05 PM~10489068
> *dave whatever happend to you homie with the silver s10 on bags
> *



black guy named steve?....he wrecked it.... :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2008, 07:40 PM~10488864
> *OR PROLLY CUZ SOME ****** STILL RIDIN S10S CALLING EM LOWRIDERS..................... :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin: GOTCHA DAVE.....
> *


after these pixs your opinion has little value


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 23 2008, 08:07 PM~10489099
> *:0
> *


stupid mother fucker


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2008, 09:11 PM~10489124
> *after this pix your opinion has little value
> 
> 
> ...



dammit boy :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2008, 09:05 PM~10489080
> *and hot dogs  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2008, 09:11 PM~10489124
> *after this pix your opinion has little value
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


tuba0wn3d


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 22 2008, 06:12 PM~10478923
> *
> next time i see you  :machinegun:
> *


Do to the graphic contents we were forced to remove the picture, and it has nothing to do with the fact that David was calling and texting 15,000 times to erase it. :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

i see your not talking shit


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2008, 06:28 AM~10436948
> *then he'll leave and join another club.. :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2008, 05:07 PM~10487541
> *how many houston people can relate to this shit right here????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
> ...


i could relate....must be Cali cars :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 11:04 PM~10490263
> *i could.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 23 2008, 09:23 PM~10489865
> *:angry:
> *


were the pics of the linc..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 23 2008, 10:16 PM~10490372
> *:0
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 11:18 PM~10490388
> *
> *


BAWLER!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *ridenlow84*, bigj81
:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 23 2008, 10:22 PM~10490435
> *BAWLER!!!
> *


hell naw im broke... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 11:25 PM~10490462
> *hell naw im broke... :0
> *


good thang broke is jus temporary :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 23 2008, 10:27 PM~10490485
> *good thang broke is jus temporary :biggrin:
> *


im always broke...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 11:28 PM~10490490
> *im always broke...
> *


well if you never have money then you aint broke that means you poor!!! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10490510
> *well if you never have money then you aint broke that means you poor!!! :0
> *


ok well im poor.... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 11:30 PM~10490517
> *ok well im poor.... :uh:
> *


 :0 

any word on yo ride bein sold?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 23 2008, 10:33 PM~10490532
> *:0
> 
> any word on yo ride bein sold?
> *


yep sold he pickin it up on sat :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 11:34 PM~10490542
> *yep sold he pickin it up on sat :biggrin:
> *


any word on ride i told you about?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 23 2008, 10:35 PM~10490556
> *any word on ride i told you about?
> *


havent called him yet


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2008, 10:34 PM~10490542
> *yep sold he pickin it up on sat :biggrin:
> *


hmmm car is sold....wonder what he is buying next....(with out payments)


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2008, 06:07 PM~10487541
> *how many houston people can relate to this shit right here????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
> ...


i need to start sellin dope :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Apr 23 2008, 11:17 PM~10490808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u dont sell it already dont start.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 24 2008, 12:37 AM~10490919
> *if u dont sell it already dont start.... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 23 2008, 06:26 PM~10488127
> *yeah wanna get something else for that one hatter!  :0 u know....  everything is possible homie do ur thing!
> *


   i be in the hood this weekend to check it out im trying to get done with the regal so i can bring the elco to the shop hopefully i be done next week. watting on the tranny. i hope is in this weekend. check it out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 07:35 AM~10492030
> *:happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2008, 08:56 AM~10491853
> *   i be in the hood this weekend to check it out im trying to get done with the regal so i can bring the elco to the shop hopefully i be done next week. watting on the tranny. i hope is in this weekend. check it out.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for a few cans of break cleaner? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2008, 08:56 AM~10492136
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 10:07 AM~10492199
> *:loco:
> *


 :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2008, 09:10 AM~10492220
> *:around:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2008, 08:06 AM~10492196
> *how much for a few cans of break cleaner? :cheesy:
> *


shop supplys lol not for sale. $ 32.99 a box :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 08:07 AM~10492199
> *:loco:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2008, 10:08 AM~10492571
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2008, 06:56 AM~10491853
> *   i be in the hood this weekend to check it out im trying to get done with the regal so i can bring the elco to the shop hopefully i be done next week. watting on the tranny. i hope is in this weekend. check it out.
> 
> 
> ...


is it gona hop?????? :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 24 2008, 09:25 AM~10492667
> *is it gona hop?????? :dunno:
> *


  maybe


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 24 2008, 11:29 AM~10492691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 09:17 AM~10492623
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

looking for a ls front end for a monte carlo any body has one pm with prices . also lookin for an intake for a 350 .


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2008, 11:39 AM~10492759
> * maybe
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2008, 11:45 AM~10492802
> *looking for a ls front end for a monte carlo any body has one pm with prices . also lookin for an intake for a 350 .
> *











make offer... Also have a complete set of LS chromes...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Also have a set of cutty rockers too... Make offer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 24 2008, 11:40 AM~10493641
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: where you been hiding dawg


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2008, 10:42 AM~10492780
> * :cheesy:
> *



Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2008, 10:42 AM~10492780
> * :cheesy:
> *



Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 02:32 PM~10494906
> *Lol!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 03:32 PM~10494906
> *Lol!
> *


its almost 5 slacker


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 03:52 PM~10495057
> *its almost 5 slacker
> *


I know! Might work a little late tonight tho.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 04:08 PM~10495180
> *I know! Might work a little late tonight tho.
> *


did your babe ok that? :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2008, 12:52 PM~10493333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DID SOMEONE PUNCH IT'S EYE OUT............. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 04:10 PM~10495190
> *did your babe ok that?  :uh:
> *


Haha! Overtime is never a bad thing.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 05:31 PM~10495299
> *Haha! Overtime is never a bad thing.
> *


for me it is


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 04:10 PM~10495190
> *did your babe ok that?  :uh:
> *


Haha! Overtime is never a bad thing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 05:00 PM~10495468
> *Haha! Overtime is never a bad thing.
> *


bawlin!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2008, 04:56 PM~10495438
> *for me it is
> *


You work a million hours though.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 05:44 PM~10495744
> *bawlin!!
> *


Not me. I'm jus a single mother tryin to make it. :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

anybody hitten up the PP show sat.?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 24 2008, 01:40 PM~10493641
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHAT,S I,M BACK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 06:22 PM~10495984
> *Not me. I'm jus a single mother tryin to make it.  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 24 2008, 01:27 AM~10490862
> *i need to start sellin dope  :biggrin:
> *


nope u'll end up like him


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 24 2008, 07:55 PM~10496672
> *
> *


http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6102014


word on street is, you're the one that snitched. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 08:09 PM~10496780
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6102014
> word on street is, you're the one that snitched.    :uh:
> *


you must have good connect to be receiving all of the good information :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 07:09 PM~10496291
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2008, 10:11 PM~10489124
> *after these pixs your opinion has little value
> 
> 
> ...


mas puuuuuuuuuuuutooo!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*PON PON PON PON PON PON!!!*_


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 24 2008, 05:37 PM~10496096
> *anybody hitten up the PP show sat.?
> *


freak.. you wanna see a show of dicks...


naw ill be there tho.. me and da club


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

red koolaid


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 09:57 PM~10497343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why are there only guys in the pic :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 08:57 PM~10497343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must have been at a teen club


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and what kind of fuckin jacket is that. looks like some fat albert shit from sharpstown mall


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10497375
> *and what kind of fuckin jacket is that. looks like some fat albert shit from sharpstown mall
> *


kings flea market shyt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 08:01 PM~10497393
> *kings flea market shyt
> *


yumsayn gangsta


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 09:02 PM~10497401
> *yumsayn gangsta
> *


remember kings.. old skoo right there.. use to scoop up that big titty brawd that worked there, in da monte.. bustin 3's in parking lot, pissing off that security guard.. good times


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

2 guys and 1 reserved sign = teh gaYn3Zz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 08:03 PM~10497416
> *remember kings..    old skoo right there.. use to scoop up that big titty brawd that worked there, in da monte..  bustin 3's in parking lot, pissing off that security guard..  good times
> *


i havent been to kings in a while.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 24 2008, 12:34 AM~10490542
> *yep sold he pickin it up on sat :biggrin:
> *


are u looking to buyh a car? :biggrin: i have some for sale


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 09:13 PM~10497498
> *i havent been to kings in a while.
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if anyone got a cd player they want to unload im lookin for something for my truck. nothing fancy, something in the 100 range to listen to mp3. new, used, stolen, borrowed it dont matter :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 24 2008, 12:30 AM~10490510
> *well if you never have money then you aint broke that means you poor!!! :0
> *


im poor! :biggrin: but always blessed...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10497609
> *if anyone got a cd player they want to unload im lookin for something for my truck. nothing fancy, something in the 100 range to listen to mp3. new, used, stolen, borrowed it dont matter  :biggrin:
> *


still got that* Kenwood*.. no mp3 though..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 08:24 PM~10497639
> *still got that Kenwood.. no mp3 though..
> *


need mp3 so i can listen to cds with 100 songs instead of cds with 10 songs maybe i go to autozone get me a audiovox :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 08:27 PM~10497668
> *need mp3 so i can listen to cds with 100 songs instead of cds with 10 songs maybe i go to autozone get me a audiovox  :biggrin:
> *


Mick down in tx city now....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 10:27 PM~10497668
> *need mp3 so i can listen to cds with 100 songs instead of cds with 10 songs maybe i go to autozone get me a audiovox  :biggrin:
> *


KENNY ROGERS HAS THAT MANY SONGS.......... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 24 2008, 08:30 PM~10497714
> *Mick down in tx city now....
> *


yea, he bought a shrimp boat....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2008, 08:32 PM~10497726
> *KENNY ROGERS HAS THAT MANY SONGS.......... :uh:
> *


between him and hank williams jr...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

theres the actual pic fuckers.................aint at a gay club yall like yall use to going...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big player


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 08:54 PM~10497889
> *big player
> *


 :uh: na just usual night out...............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 10:46 PM~10497831
> *yea, he bought a shrimp boat....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 10:47 PM~10497837
> *between him and hank williams jr...
> *


 :0 
CLASSICS!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 24 2008, 09:00 PM~10497934
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats what he told me, he sold the big body and bought a shrimp boat?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2008, 08:57 PM~10497911
> *:uh: na just usual night out...............
> *


spending all that change on umbrella drinks and broads with costume jewelry, u need to be spending it in lowriding, like a real player


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 08:47 PM~10497837
> *between him and hank williams jr...
> *


*AND WAYLON JENNINGS ...*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 11:02 PM~10497948
> *thats what he told me, he sold the big body and bought a shrimp boat?
> *


I SEE WHY THE FISHING HAT IS ALWAYS BEING WORE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 24 2008, 09:07 PM~10497987
> *AND WAYLON JENNINGS ...
> *


and this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7K4jH7NqUw&feature=related


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10497831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 11:21 PM~10498120
> *
> :uh:  photoshop,  kinda pathetic.. that you had to do that.
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2008, 09:21 PM~10498120
> *
> :0
> *


bitch that goes for you too. are u gonna ride, or are u gonna talk about riding.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

next thing you know he gonna photoshop his doggie pic, to where he really holding back a pitbull.. 


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 10:26 PM~10498162
> *bitch that goes for you too. are u gonna ride, or are u gonna talk about riding.
> *


imma talk


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 24 2008, 08:57 PM~10497343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice photoshop......how'd you hide the tuba???


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

big G whats up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10498386
> *big G whats up
> *


bout to go to sleep homie..got get up at 5am..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2008, 09:53 PM~10497299
> *freak.. you wanna see a show of dicks...
> naw ill be there tho.. me and da club
> *


 :uh: 
:twak: :twak: 
 


i hope ya ass catch 6 flats.....

4 on the way there and 2 on the way home.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Rockets 94-92 *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 24 2008, 08:30 PM~10497714
> *Mick down in tx city now....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

win


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

you know who


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 24 2008, 10:11 PM~10498628
> *:uh:
> :twak:  :twak:
> 
> ...


you and fat ass chico is already 4 flats there..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2008, 11:27 PM~10498793
> *you and fat ass chico is already 4 flats there..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 24 2008, 11:15 PM~10498667
> *Rockets 94-92
> *


cause NBA dont like sweeps.. sweeps are fun for fans of winning team.. but the teams miss out on alot of $ from tickets, tv, consessions.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2008, 07:36 PM~10496520
> *nope u'll end up like him
> *


at least ill have sumone start a topic on me on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 25 2008, 12:03 AM~10499071
> *cause NBA dont like sweeps..  sweeps are fun for fans of winning team.. but the teams miss out on alot of $ from tickets, tv, consessions.
> *


ole conspiracy acting tin foil on your head wearing looking azz ******....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2008, 12:27 AM~10498793
> *you and fat ass chico is already 4 flats there..
> *


 :0 
:angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 24 2008, 11:15 PM~10498667
> *Rockets 94-92
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2008, 05:44 AM~10500198
> *ole conspiracy acting tin foil on your head wearing looking azz ******....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 08:22 PM~10497609
> *if anyone got a cd player they want to unload im lookin for something for my truck. nothing fancy, something in the 100 range to listen to mp3. new, used, stolen, borrowed it dont matter  :biggrin:
> *


i can get you somenthing real nice and new for that price panasonic mp3 with remote or a kenwood mp3 with remote too let me know :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Who all is going to Dallas for the car show and when? I already know deez nuts are going but is anyone else? We are leaving tonight. See you guys up there. Drive safe.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 25 2008, 09:55 AM~10501042
> *Who all is going to Dallas for the car show and when?  I already know deez nuts are going but is anyone else?  We are leaving tonight.  See you guys up there. Drive safe.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ill be in san antonio :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2008, 11:21 AM~10501585
> *ill be in san antonio :cheesy:
> *



Have fun at Fiesta....I hear it gets crazier the second weekend. Drive safe.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 25 2008, 11:26 AM~10501611
> *Have fun at Fiesta....I hear it gets crazier the second weekend.  Drive safe.
> *


thanks! i need this lil get away.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2008, 11:56 AM~10501783
> *thanks! i need this lil get away.
> *


need break from boozin and going to bday parties in clear heels huh? must be rough on you. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 25 2008, 11:57 AM~10501794
> *need break from boozin and going to bday parties in clear heels huh?  must be rough on you.  :uh:
> *


yes! its a hard job but somebody gotta do it! :biggrin: 

but ill be boozin down there. fk heels. gonna be doing too much walkin.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2008, 11:05 AM~10501844
> *yes! its a hard job but somebody gotta do it! :biggrin:
> 
> but ill be boozin down there. fk heels. gonna be doing too much walkin.
> *


 hno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2008, 12:21 PM~10501585
> *ill be in san antonio :cheesy:
> *


*BRING ME SOMETHING* :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 25 2008, 12:46 PM~10502090
> *hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 25 2008, 12:50 PM~10502103
> *BRING ME SOMETHING :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

ok. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2008, 11:50 AM~10502105
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2008, 01:05 PM~10501844
> *yes! its a hard job but somebody gotta do it! :biggrin:
> 
> but ill be boozin down there. fk heels. gonna be doing too much walkin.
> *


so u must have meant u found heysus not jesus :angry: ol lyin ass


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2008, 01:51 PM~10502112
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ok. :biggrin:
> *


*YES* :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 25 2008, 10:55 AM~10501042
> *Who all is going to Dallas for the car show and when?  I already know deez nuts are going but is anyone else?  We are leaving tonight.  See you guys up there. Drive safe.
> *


i dont think Im gonna make it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 25 2008, 12:54 PM~10502121
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 25 2008, 01:05 PM~10502173
> *so u must have meant u found heysus not jesus :angry: ol lyin ass
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2008, 11:03 PM~10497959
> *spending all that change on umbrella drinks and broads with costume jewelry, u need to be spending it in lowriding, like a real player
> 
> *


A real player can spend it on all of the above  and more


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 25 2008, 01:08 PM~10502192
> *YES :biggrin:
> *


ill send you a postcard. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10502253
> *A real player can spend it on all of the above  and more
> *


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Apr 24 2008, 05:47 PM~10496158
> *WHAT,S I,M BACK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2008, 10:04 PM~10497420
> *2 guys and 1 reserved sign = teh gaYn3Zz
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/fbGkxcY7YFU&hl=en


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2008, 02:15 PM~10503078
> *http://www.youtube.com/v/fbGkxcY7YFU&hl=en
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10502253
> *A real player can spend it on all of the above  and more
> *


knowmsayin!!!!!!!!!!! fuck it haters will be haters................i do wat i does..........and then some!!!!!!!!!!!!! '


im 21 i got time to ride party and do whatever it is i do....................cars come n go.......having fun in life wont....................  


FUCK EM !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 25 2008, 10:21 AM~10501585
> *ill be in san antonio :cheesy:
> *


good, holla


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10502253
> *A real player can spend it on all of the above  and more
> *


especially if they charge 1200 for a roof!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 25 2008, 02:58 PM~10503378
> *knowmsayin!!!!!!!!!!! fuck it haters will be haters................i do wat i does..........and then some!!!!!!!!!!!!! '
> im 21 i got time to ride party and do whatever it is i do....................cars come n go.......having fun in life wont....................
> FUCK EM !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


keep making excuses, dont get left behind when the chrome truck gets loaded...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 25 2008, 01:17 PM~10502253
> *A real player can spend it on all of the above  and more
> *


a real playa don't need colored drinks and king's flea market outfits, to impress hoez. real playa.. just lays it on em.. like "sup, we gonna fk or wha?" 

and esp a playa don't need to do shyt like pose with a brawds doggie, to impress da bitch. 





> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 25 2008, 03:58 PM~10503378
> *knowmsayin!!!!!!!!!!! fuck it haters will be haters................i do wat i does..........and then some!!!!!!!!!!!!! '
> im 21 i got time to ride party  and walk doggies, and do whatever it is i do....................cars come n go.......having fun in life wont....................
> FUCK EM !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2008, 04:10 PM~10503470
> *especially if they charge 1200 for a roof!!!
> *


alot of money for whats basicly some measuring and cutting.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 25 2008, 03:20 PM~10503537
> *a real playa don't need colored drinks and king's flea market outfits, to impress hoez.    real playa..  just lays it on em.. like "sup, we gonna fk or wha?"
> 
> and esp a playa don't need to do shyt like pose with a brawds doggie, to impress da bitch.
> ...


guess u cant afford the colored drinks paying for that expensive house n da hood hu...........................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 25 2008, 05:04 PM~10503816
> *guess u cant afford the colored drinks paying for that expensive house n da hood hu...........................
> *


yeah, thats it.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 25 2008, 06:34 PM~10504361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 25 2008, 12:03 AM~10499071
> *cause NBA dont like sweeps..  sweeps are fun for fans of winning team.. but the teams miss out on alot of $ from tickets, tv, consessions.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nintendo wii for sale...pm me offers


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 25 2008, 04:38 PM~10504048
> *yeah, thats it.
> *


nice sig...............


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 25 2008, 08:41 PM~10505375
> *nice sig...............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 25 2008, 03:36 PM~10502837
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'ta buena la chupona :thumbsup: 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=370986484


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 25 2008, 04:58 PM~10503378
> *knowmsayin!!!!!!!!!!! fuck it haters will be haters................i do wat i does..........and then some!!!!!!!!!!!!! '
> im 21 i got time to ride party and do whatever it is i do....................cars come n go.......having fun in life wont....................
> FUCK EM !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no te rajes mi consentida :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:  one day...........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2008, 05:22 PM~10495984
> *Not me. I'm jus a single mother tryin to make it.  :happysad:
> *


" I be that baby's pappy" :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

may be comin home soon.....  .....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2008, 05:11 PM~10503478
> *keep making excuses, dont get left behind when the chrome truck gets loaded...
> *


when? if u dont mind me asking...pm with some info if u can$


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2008, 11:34 PM~10507115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any word?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2008, 12:34 AM~10507115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mac i know chochi will have a clean 94 fleet for sale soon!! heard its clean and cheap..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 25 2008, 11:50 PM~10507208
> *any word?
> *



monday....si dios quiere....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 25 2008, 11:53 PM~10507226
> *mac i know chochi will have a clean 94 fleet for sale soon!! heard its clean and cheap..
> *



que onda tony?? yeah homie...he called me earlier...a black on black on black one....said it was clean deamadre....told him to call the homie nesto, that he was lookin for a clean daily also.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2008, 12:56 AM~10507251
> *que onda tony?? yeah homie...he called me earlier...a black on black on black one....said it was clean deamadre....told him to call the homie nesto, that he was lookin for a clean daily also.....
> *


orale homie, chochi on top of the game...que no?just here same old shit puro jale! :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2008, 11:54 PM~10507234
> *monday....si dios quiere....
> *


let me know wat happens... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2008, 11:56 PM~10507251
> *que onda tony?? yeah homie...he called me earlier...a black on black on black one....said it was clean deamadre....told him to call the homie nesto, that he was lookin for a clean daily also.....
> *


damn i was about to start dialing chochi but saw the time... guess ill hit em up later on...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 26 2008, 12:05 AM~10507303
> *damn i was about to start dialing chochi but saw the time... guess ill hit em up later on...
> *


chochi on da grind, he don't look at time...haha...good price too homie...if i didn't have my mind set on this one, i'd have to pick it up.....i'll let ya know too homie how it goes with the ride....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 25 2008, 11:16 PM~10506960
> *" I be that baby's pappy" :biggrin:
> *


Lol! No you didn't!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2008, 10:34 PM~10507115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne, on them 8 holes


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Wats up H-Town?!!! Just dropin some lov from d ATL!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 25 2008, 08:33 PM~10505283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.. now you can try to get it right this time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2008, 10:34 PM~10507115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man my homeboy got one like that, but that bitch *BURGUNDY*


:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 25 2008, 10:47 PM~10507191
> *when? if u dont mind me asking...pm with some info if u can$
> *


































:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2008, 12:34 AM~10507115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

call me when you wake up so that we can talk business.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 23 2008, 09:28 PM~10488738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 26 2008, 12:24 PM~10509312
> *
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

chorro is makin me a prisoner in my own house


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 26 2008, 02:29 PM~10509560
> *chorro is makin me a prisoner in my own house
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 26 2008, 03:29 PM~10509560
> *chorro is makin me a prisoner in my own house
> *


----------



## houtex (Apr 24, 2008)

what would be the best brand of hydraulics to go with


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex_@Apr 26 2008, 03:11 PM~10509856
> *what would be the best brand of hydraulics to go with
> *


depends on what u tryna do.. hop or lay and play... but its all personal preference


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 26 2008, 04:13 PM~10509864
> *depends on what u tryna do.. hop or lay and play... but its all personal preference
> *


x2


you will learn more in this area
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 26 2008, 03:16 PM~10509871
> *x2
> you will learn more in this area
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=3
> *


there u go dry snitchin again... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 26 2008, 04:17 PM~10509877
> *there u go dry snitchin again... :uh:
> *


----------



## houtex (Apr 24, 2008)

im tryna act a isass dippin trough the streets on 3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex_@Apr 26 2008, 03:18 PM~10509883
> *im tryna act a isass dippin trough the streets on 3
> *


u can use two ragady pumps to the back for that...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 26 2008, 04:17 PM~10509877
> *there u go dry snitchin again... :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 26 2008, 04:20 PM~10509887
> *u can use two ragady pumps to the back for that...
> *


stop snitching


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 26 2008, 04:17 PM~10509877
> *there u go dry snitchin again... :uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 26 2008, 04:17 PM~10509877
> *there u go dry snitchin again... :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 26 2008, 04:24 PM~10509905
> *lol
> *



get off da net and ride that tre :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 26 2008, 03:24 PM~10509905
> *lol
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex_@Apr 26 2008, 04:11 PM~10509856
> *what would be the best brand of hydraulics to go with
> *


heard alot of good things from pitbull


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 26 2008, 04:25 PM~10509911
> *get off da net and ride that tre  :uh:
> *


tre all apart  might be gone to hawaii soon


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 26 2008, 03:41 PM~10509967
> *tre all apart  might be gone to hawaii soon
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man the shit done got contagious :0 




























coming soon


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 03:46 PM~10509985
> *man the shit done got contagious  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 04:46 PM~10509985
> *man the shit done got contagious  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 04:46 PM~10509985
> *man the shit done got contagious  :0
> 
> 
> ...


contagious like herpies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 26 2008, 04:48 PM~10509992
> *
> *


didnt pay $300 either


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2008, 03:50 PM~10509997
> *didnt pay $300 either
> *


lol.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2008, 04:50 PM~10509997
> *didnt pay $300 either
> *


lucky him


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got these LS moldings, with clips. 

missing the driver side fender trim in front of the wheel.....and the passenger side trim between the door, and the wheel. but the 2 door pieces are in good shape, and needed for that el camino conversion, make offer


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 03:46 PM~10509985
> *man the shit done got contagious  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 04:53 PM~10510013
> *got these LS moldings, with clips.
> 
> missing the driver side fender trim in front of the wheel.....and the passenger side trim between the door, and the wheel. but the 2 door pieces are in good shape, and needed for that el camino conversion, make offer
> ...


man said and da clips.. mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos this dude, thinks hes at mardi gras


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 05:04 PM~10510056
> *whos this dude, thinks hes at mardi gras
> 
> 
> ...


duece out da roof


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2008, 05:50 PM~10509997
> *didnt pay $300 either
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Rockets 2nite!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 26 2008, 05:24 PM~10510154
> *Rockets 2nite!
> *


groupie, yao ming groupie even.. you prolly didnt know htown had basketball until they brought one of your kin folk over. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2008, 06:25 PM~10510162
> *groupie,  yao ming groupie even.. you prolly didnt know htown had basketball until they brought one of your kin folk over.  :uh:
> *


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

sup h-town


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 26 2008, 05:51 PM~10510008
> *lucky him
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2008, 06:25 PM~10510162
> *groupie,  yao ming groupie even.. you prolly didnt know htown had basketball until they brought one of your kin folk over.  :uh:
> *


Negative, been a fan since i came out the womb


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 03:46 PM~10509985
> *man the shit done got contagious  :0
> 
> 
> ...


bye bye patterns...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 26 2008, 05:54 PM~10510331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why he cutting hole in roof :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2008, 05:54 PM~10510331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este vato :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2008, 05:54 PM~10510331
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 04:46 PM~10509985
> *man the shit done got contagious  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 05:04 PM~10510056
> *whos this dude, thinks hes at mardi gras
> 
> 
> ...


best money i ever spent :cheesy: 

and didnt have to break bank


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 26 2008, 07:05 PM~10510396
> *este vato  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

DJLATIN 
Posts: 79,281

one day ill catch up.one day :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 26 2008, 11:00 PM~10511645
> *DJLATIN
> Posts: 79,281
> 
> ...


damn i didn't even notice that. :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2008, 10:03 PM~10511665
> *damn i didn't even notice that.  :ugh:
> *


copy it and put it up on your frig.maybe your wifey will give you a prize. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10511670
> *copy it and put it up on your frig.maybe your wifey will give you a prize. :biggrin:
> *


nah, she's not the type to join a forum to see what i'm doing :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2008, 09:15 PM~10511731
> *nah, she's not the type to join a forum to see what i'm doing  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 26 2008, 11:24 PM~10511783
> *:0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2008, 09:24 PM~10511786
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 26 2008, 01:17 AM~10507558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


48,000 miles, red, creamy tan leather......may be lookin to get a 44" roof put in.....if paint is right, may just pinstripe, leaf and clear.....next would be the chromy shop.....  


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2008, 05:54 PM~10510331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


para los cojidas









haha...

 ....had to work today homie....didnt' make it out there....maybe manana


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2008, 09:39 PM~10511875
> *disks and vogues.... :biggrin:
> yeah....maybe....be the second lac i have lifted this yr before you come out with one at all.....
> 48,000 miles, red, creamy tan leather......may be lookin to get a 44" roof put in.....if paint is right, may just pinstripe, leaf and clear.....next would be the chromy shop.....
> ...


i just saw a guy at corner store got a 95 for 2000. needs a little tlc...maybe a lot of tlc...but it wasnt a bad car...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 10:42 PM~10511903
> *i just saw a guy at corner store got a 95 for 2000. needs a little tlc...maybe a lot of tlc...but it wasnt a bad car...
> *



i've come across a few cheap ones, but i want something with low miles and dependable. shit...if i came across a really cheap one, i'd take my motor out my wrecked one and have 2 :biggrin: 

texas bowties is lookin for a lac as a daily....hit him up....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u gonna do with the 8 holes and vogues....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2008, 10:15 PM~10511731
> *nah, she's not the type to join a forum to see what i'm doing  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 10:51 PM~10511962
> *what u gonna do with the 8 holes and vogues....
> *



no vogues....probably just put em in the garage for now....need some tires for my triple gold d's.....was gonna get the hook up from you until someone snitched it the fk away...... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 27 2008, 12:04 AM~10512065
> *no vogues....probably just put em in the garage for now....need some tires for my triple gold d's.....was gonna get the hook up from you until someone snitched it the fk away...... :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2008, 10:04 PM~10512065
> *no vogues....probably just put em in the garage for now....need some tires for my triple gold d's.....was gonna get the hook up from you until someone snitched it the fk away...... :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2008, 11:04 PM~10512065
> *no vogues....probably just put em in the garage for now....need some tires for my triple gold d's.....was gonna get the hook up from you until someone snitched it the fk away...... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2008, 10:04 PM~10512065
> *no vogues....probably just put em in the garage for now....need some tires for my triple gold d's.....was gonna get the hook up from you until someone snitched it the fk away...... :angry:
> *


theres 2 kinds of people, players and haters. yumsayn?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

little do they know tires been falling off the truck, for YEARS.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 10:31 PM~10512225
> *little do they know tires been falling off the truck, for YEARS.
> *


u wouldnt want impala65 to runteldat... u know he a midget snitch...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 26 2008, 10:37 PM~10512260
> *u wouldnt want impala65 to runteldat... u know he a midget snitch...
> *


hey, players do what they want, haters do what they can....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 11:31 PM~10512225
> *little do they know tires been falling off the truck, for YEARS.
> *


i need sum tires to fall off the truck soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 26 2008, 10:42 PM~10512280
> *i need sum tires to fall off the truck soon
> *


i dont know. wouldnt want cousin lee to loose his job as manager :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 11:44 PM~10512286
> *i dont know. wouldnt want cousin lee to loose his job as manager  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 11:31 PM~10512225
> *little do they know tires been falling off the truck, for YEARS.
> *



well bounce some of them mf's this way.... :biggrin: may just have to head up to austin to pick up some 175/75's.....if they still have some...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 10:41 PM~10512275
> *hey, players do what they want, haters do what they can....or they just start snitchin...
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 27 2008, 12:12 AM~10512417
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 26 2008, 11:30 PM~10512470
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol.. drunk brawd passed out in my bed butt naked. her celly keeps blowing up with someone named "hubby", bitch told me she single.. what to do? lol 





:dunno:




i'd answer it..but i aint no hater or a snitch..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2008, 11:44 PM~10512286
> *i dont know. wouldnt want cousin lee to loose his job as manager  :uh:
> *


 :uh: what an idiot, hes not my cousin if you go luck at him hes not even mexican he used to be my boss at another store :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall internet thugs are off the chain yall belief everything yall hear


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 26 2008, 01:29 PM~10509560
> *chorro is makin me a prisoner in my own house
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 04:34 AM~10512850
> *lol..  drunk brawd passed out in my bed butt naked. her celly keeps blowing up with someone named "hubby",  bitch told me she single..  what to do?  lol
> :dunno:
> i'd answer it..but i aint no hater or a snitch..
> *


_*PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN! TAKE IT TO THE GRAVE!!!*_


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 07:25 AM~10513205
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!  TAKE IT TO THE GRAVE!!!
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 26 2008, 08:03 AM~10508339
> *
> 
> call me when you wake up so i can hustle your rent money.
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 02:43 AM~10512861
> *:uh:  what an idiot, hes not my cousin if you go luck at him hes not even mexican he used to be my boss at another store  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yall internet thugs are off the chain yall belief everything yall hear
> *



either way it goes ,you stuck your nose where it didn't belong. Why do still keep logging into lil no one like u so far?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 02:43 AM~10512861
> *:uh:  what an idiot, hes not my cousin if you go luck at him hes not even mexican he used to be my boss at another store  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yall internet thugs are off the chain yall belief everything yall hear
> *


rather be an internet thug than an internet snitch


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2008, 08:27 AM~10513438
> *rather be an internet thug than an internet snitch
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

too much gansta up in hurr, tone it down please :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 27 2008, 08:39 AM~10513485
> *too much gansta up in hurr, tone it down please  :uh:
> *



pussy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 08:56 AM~10513550
> *pussy
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 08:25 AM~10513205
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!  TAKE IT TO THE GRAVE!!!
> *


expected that response.. 


lone star, post that pic i sent you about 4am.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 03:34 AM~10512850
> *lol..  drunk brawd passed out in my bed butt naked. her celly keeps blowing up with someone named "hubby",  bitch told me she single..  snitch..
> *


call impala65??? :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pics?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 27 2008, 09:15 AM~10513603
> *call impala65??? :dunno:
> *



how was the wedding?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 09:56 AM~10513550
> *pussy
> *



lardass.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 08:41 AM~10513263
> *either way it goes ,you stuck your nose where it didn't belong. Why do still keep logging into lil no one like u so far?
> *


and you think i give a fuck


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 10:36 AM~10513664
> *and you think i give a fuck
> *



you betta foo', he GAn$tA :machinegun: :guns: :guns: 









:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2008, 09:27 AM~10513438
> *rather be an internet thug than an internet snitch
> *


why dont yall just get new tire and yall will see that i didnt say shit


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 09:36 AM~10513664
> *and you think i give a fuck
> *


fuckin server repost


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 09:36 AM~10513664
> *and you think i give a fuck
> *


dont care but ur the one looking like a fool getting punked all the time up in here.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 10:41 AM~10513779
> *dont care but ur the one looking like a fool getting punked all the time up in here.
> *


how is that getting getting punk


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 10:21 AM~10513619
> *how was the wedding?
> *


had tha whole hall packed! you know how mexicans do it. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

and it makes you look so "gangsta"trying to talk shit to someone who is half your age :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 09:42 AM~10513783
> *how is that getting  getting punk
> *


everyone talking shit to u is how u getting punked.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 09:46 AM~10513801
> *and it makes you look so "gangsta"trying to talk shit to someone who is half your age :thumbsup:
> *



u talking to me?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 11:18 AM~10513957
> *everyone talking shit to u is how u getting punked.
> *


so if i talk shit to you that means im punking you?

lol smh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 11:42 AM~10514097
> *so if i talk shit to you that means im punking you?
> 
> lol smh
> *


naw.. cause he aint no snitch..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 10:42 AM~10514097
> *so if i talk shit to you that means im punking you?
> 
> lol smh
> *



no but i don have a pack of ppl talking shit to me that where u are getting punked


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so punk is people talk shit to you through the internet? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 10:39 AM~10513684
> *why dont yall just get new tire and yall will see that i didnt say shit
> *


sounds like a setup, go to pick up tires..and hpd,fbi,cia.atf,lulac,naacp.. all kick down door and you get caught up in a tire sting.. cause someone snitched. :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 12:00 PM~10514179
> *sounds like a setup, go to pick up tires..and hpd,fbi,cia.atf,lulac,naacp.. all kick down door and you get caught up in a tire sting..  cause someone snitched.      :scrutinize:
> *


well dont get them i can careless


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 10:58 AM~10514171
> *so punk is people talk shit to you through the internet? lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what a funking idiot that can't take a hint


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 12:02 PM~10514190
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what a funking idiot that can't take a hint
> *


your the fucking idiot that dont know what punk means


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 11:00 AM~10514179
> *sounds like a setup, go to pick up tires..and hpd,fbi,cia.atf,lulac,naacp.. all kick down door and you get caught up in a tire sting..  cause someone snitched.      :scrutinize:
> *


thats racist :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

this is gay.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 27 2008, 12:08 PM~10514218
> *this is gay.
> *


like chomping down on hot dogs? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 11:04 AM~10514199
> *your the fucking idiot that dont know what punk means
> *


Personal Message
rivistyle fool, Today, 10:55 AM 

david, why are you talkin shit to a lil kid? is it really worth your time?


no but was trying to be nice and let him know that no one like him in here. dont understand why he kepts coming back to this topic where is going to get nothing but insults?:dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 12:13 PM~10514252
> *no but was trying to be nice and let him know that no one like him in here. dont understand why he kepts coming back to this topic where is going to get nothing but insults?:dunno:
> *


like i said i dont care what yal do, im not here to please any one,im here to learn more about lowriders but if yall want to talk shit ill talk shit back


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 11:10 AM~10514226
> *like chomping down on hot dogs?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 11:16 AM~10514265
> *like i said i dont care what yal do, im not here to please any one,im here to learn more about lowriders but if yall want to talk shit ill run and snitch
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 11:16 AM~10514265
> *like i said i dont care what yal do, im not here to please any one,im here to learn more about lowriders but if yall want to talk shit ill talk shit back
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 27 2008, 12:17 PM~10514271
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 11:19 AM~10514281
> *:|
> *


dont quote me some cops might mysteriously appear at my door step....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10514277
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


here yo go

minitruckforum.com


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 11:22 AM~10514294
> *here yo go
> 
> minitruckforum.com
> *


:0 :0 hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

wild wild south :guns:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 01:16 PM~10514266
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ur one to talk chubby, you was in them pics too :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i feel like eating popeyes chicken


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 03:20 PM~10515141
> *i feel like eating popeyes chicken
> *


love that chicken from popeyes.. 







...lookin azz *****!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 27 2008, 01:44 PM~10514647
> *ur one to talk chubby, you was in them pics too :uh:
> *


but you one they caught in middle of the money shot 



:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 04:08 PM~10515343
> *love that chicken from popeyes..
> ...lookin azz *****!!
> 
> ...


why you showing us your tattoos foo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 27 2008, 02:44 PM~10514647
> *ur one to talk chubby, you was in them pics too :uh:
> *


tell me why cheesecakes got hurt and got your boy to take down that pic :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 04:36 PM~10515469
> *why you showing us your tattoos foo
> *


stupid.. if that was me it'd say "hot wing king"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 06:09 PM~10515640
> *stupid.. if that was me it'd say "hot wing king"
> *


and the belly would be stretched from the west coast to the east coast :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 05:11 PM~10515651
> *and the belly would be stretched from the west coast to the east coast  :burn:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 06:12 PM~10515658
> *
> *


Training Day Monte with sunlight and stars at night 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/658485894.html

Clean.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup mofos


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 05:09 PM~10515640
> *stupid.. if that was me it'd say "hot wing king"
> *





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 05:11 PM~10515651
> *and the belly would be stretched from the west coast to the east coast  :burn:
> *


yeah i didnt think about that.could of been the earlier years :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 05:13 PM~10515666
> *Training Day Monte with sunlight and stars at night
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/658485894.html
> ...


i probably would pick it up if everybody didnt call it the training day monte :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 27 2008, 05:13 PM~10515666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol and start calling you alonzo.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 04:08 PM~10515635
> *tell me why cheesecakes got hurt and got your boy to take down that pic   :uh:
> *



on the cool latin u don't know me well enough to insult me even if just joking around


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

its all fun and games until....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

.....somebody gets but hurt...........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 06:01 PM~10515903
> *look good in silver.
> lol  and start calling you alonzo.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 06:21 PM~10516367
> *:nono:
> *


my *****....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10516381
> *my *****....
> *


you wanna go to da booty house?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 06:23 PM~10516386
> *you wanna go to da booty house?
> *


king kong aint got shit on me!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 27 2008, 07:26 PM~10516405
> *king kong aint got shit on me!!!!!
> *


you're in da office baby


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

what did i miss..... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 27 2008, 07:51 PM~10516588
> *what did i miss..... :dunno:
> *


DEEZZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 06:54 PM~10516606
> *DEEZZZZ  NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 07:54 PM~10516606
> *DEEZZZZ  NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


got em coach :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 27 2008, 07:26 PM~10516405
> *king kong aint got shit on me!!!!!
> *


but them russians do :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 06:54 PM~10516606
> *DEEZZZZ  NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


got em...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 07:54 PM~10516606
> *DEEZZZZ  NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


BRAVO!! Did you come up with that all on your own... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 07:50 PM~10516151
> *on the cool latin u don't know me well enough to insult me even if just joking around
> *


on the cool ese, you don't know me that well to call me gabis. y que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 27 2008, 08:19 PM~10516349
> *.....somebody gets but hurt...........
> *


 :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 07:39 PM~10516988
> *on the cool ese, you don't know me that well to call me gabis.  y que?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 27 2008, 06:50 PM~10515842
> *
> *


Spam LOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 07:39 PM~10516988
> *on the cool ese, you don't know me that well to call me gabis.  y que?
> *



that cool but Gabis is not an insult


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 09:58 PM~10517174
> *that cool but Gabis is not an insult
> *


True, but only close friends and family call me that, you aren't either.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 07:58 PM~10517174
> *that cool but Gabis is not an insult
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 07:58 PM~10517179
> *True, but only close friends and family call me that, you aren't either.
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 27 2008, 08:02 PM~10517218
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

look i've known dave and big tymer for probably 13 years. what some take as a joke, they might take as an insult cus they dont know you that well and i dont blame em. 

i'd say lets jus talk about cars now, but this is houston so............ :uh: 


p.s., not takin anymore calls on this subject. phone is now off.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 27 2008, 08:16 PM~10517330
> *look i've known dave and big tymer for probably 13 years.  what some take as a joke, they might take as an insult cus they dont know you that well and i dont blame em.
> 
> i'd say lets jus talk about cars now, but this is houston so............ :uh:
> ...




I didn't think it was a big deal to the point ppl are calling u....oh well....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 27 2008, 10:16 PM~10517330
> *look i've known dave and big tymer for probably 13 years.  what some take as a joke, they might take as an insult cus they dont know you that well and i dont blame em.
> 
> i'd say lets jus talk about cars now, but this is houston so............ :uh:
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 27 2008, 09:16 PM~10517330
> *
> i'd say lets jus talk about cars now*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 27 2008, 09:16 PM~10517330
> *look i've known dave and big tymer for probably 13 years.  what some take as a joke, they might take as an insult cus they dont know you that well and i dont blame em.
> 
> i'd say lets jus talk about cars now, but this is houston so............ :uh:
> ...


 :uh: 


all i know is .. i told dave one night.. "are they joking or do you really own a mini truck?" :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 08:22 PM~10517399
> *:uh:
> all i know is ..    i told dave one night..  "are they joking or do you really own a mini truck?"  :biggrin:
> *



that was the beer talking


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 08:22 PM~10517399
> *:uh:
> all i know is ..    i told dave one night..  "are they joking or do you really own a mini truck?"  :biggrin:
> *


 that was the beer talking


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 09:24 PM~10517422
> *that was the beer talking
> *


naw, i talk shyt sober too. ask anybody.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 10:18 PM~10517354
> *
> 
> I didn't think it was a big deal to the point ppl are calling u....oh well....
> *


I called once but pat didn't answer, was going to tell him to relay the message "tell your boy sorry if he got offended" other than that, whoever else called was just being nosey.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 09:35 PM~10517532
> *I called once but pat didn't answer, was going to tell him to relay the message "tell your boy sorry if he got offended" other than that, whoever else called was just being nosey.
> *


chismelows? 




oh wait, no he sends emails..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:36 PM~10517546
> *chismelows?
> oh wait, no he sends emails..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 09:40 PM~10516992
> *:tears:
> *


sissy, wah ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 10:27 PM~10517450
> *that was the beer talking
> *


yo yo dave


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 10:39 PM~10517579
> *sissy, wah ha ha ha  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:41 PM~10517595
> *:biggrin:
> *


wat did i miss gabe?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:22 PM~10517399
> *:uh:
> all i know is ..    i told dave one night..  "are they joking or do you really own a mini truck?"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he old skool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 10:42 PM~10517607
> *wat did i miss gabe?
> *


not much chino.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SO DID ANYONE GO TO MAMBO'S ???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think dave and latin need to stop being such polite pussies..and just settle this old skoo way.. 







breakdance battle!! worked in crush groove


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:43 PM~10517621
> *not much chino.
> *


havent been here a while.......  missed all the good chit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10517638
> *SO DID ANYONE GO TO MAMBO'S ???
> *


nah, the food is sub par at best


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10517644
> *think dave and latin need to stop being such polite pussies..and just settle this old skoo way..
> break dance battle!!
> 
> ...


shit, i'll break my neck. can't do that shit anymore. last time i tried i had neck pain for a few weeks.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10517644
> *think dave and latin need to stop being such polite pussies..and just settle this old skoo way..
> breakdance battle!!  worked in crush groove
> 
> ...


ha! dem old azz fukers cant even break "walker" dance :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 09:46 PM~10517658
> *shit, i'll break my neck.  can't do that shit anymore.  last time i tried i had neck pain for a few weeks.
> *


pussy


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 08:45 PM~10517638
> *SO DID ANYONE GO TO MAMBO'S ???
> *


Wat up  El Gallo Back in the H :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:47 PM~10517670
> *pussy
> *


you trying to break dance would register on the richter scale LOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 08:35 PM~10517532
> *I called once but pat didn't answer, was going to tell him to relay the message "tell your boy sorry if he got offended" other than that, whoever else called was just being nosey.
> *



BIG TYMMER? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:47 PM~10517670
> *pussy
> *


ok fuck it then, windbreaker needs to get sized up. you bring the cardboard Mr. Human BeatBox :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 27 2008, 08:47 PM~10517673
> *Wat up  El Gallo Back in the H :biggrin:
> *


HOW WAS SA??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 08:40 PM~10517588
> *yo yo dave
> *



yo yo young


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 09:48 PM~10517681
> *you trying to break dance would register on the richter scale LOL
> *


dancing is for pretty boy ******, that drink them colored drinks, and walk doggies on da beach.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 08:46 PM~10517656
> *nah, the food is sub par at best
> *


TALKIN BOUT THE LOT... NOT FOOD... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10517721
> *dancing is for pretty boy ******, that drink them colored drinks, and walk doggies on da beach.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10517721
> *dancing is for pretty boy ******, that drink them colored drinks, and walk doggies on da beach.
> *


I concur, im the creepy fuker in the dark corner peeping things out


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:51 PM~10517721
> *dancing is for pretty boy ******, that drink them colored drinks, and walk doggies on da beach.
> *


I just got that HA HA HA HA


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 09:51 PM~10517733
> *I concur, im the creepy fuker in the dark corner peeping things out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i might have to put that in my sig


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 09:51 PM~10517733
> *I concur, im the creepy fuker in the dark corner peeping things out
> *


i'm da one with the squinty bloodshot eyes.. talkin about "bitch gimme your # before i change my mind and dont wan it no more"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 10:53 PM~10517755
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i might have to put that in my sig
> *


Unlike Gangstas, I dont dance, nor do I boogie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 09:55 PM~10517778
> *Unlike Gangstas, I dont dance, nor do I boogie
> *


cause you asian.. and fat.. that'd be a double foul..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 08:50 PM~10517708
> *HOW WAS SA??
> *


It was cool, real nice weather


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:56 PM~10517800
> *cause you asian..  and fat.. that'd be a double foul..
> *


Im fukin Calista Flockhart skinny compared to you fuker LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

slim at da bar


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 10:57 PM~10517812
> *slim at da bar
> 
> 
> ...


if you can stretch the legs out to make a 6'9'' smiley


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 10:55 PM~10517778
> *Unlike Gangstas, I dont dance, nor do I boogie
> *












:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 10:57 PM~10517811
> *Im fukin Calista Flockhart skinny compared to you fuker LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 27 2008, 08:57 PM~10517807
> *It was cool, real nice weather
> *


COOL MY *****...WE TOOK 5 RIDES TO PLAYERS PARADISE SHOW ON SAT.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:59 PM~10517836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats me having a seizure fuker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 11:01 PM~10517869
> *:angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats me having a seizure fuker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 10:01 PM~10517869
> *:angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats me having a seizure fuker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wait thats not funny


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 10:50 PM~10517714
> *yo yo young
> *


nursin a hangover, drank beers from 10 different countries :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 11:04 PM~10517896
> *nursin a hangover, drank beers from 10 different countries  :barf:
> *


pussy! you must have been at brian's house where they drink the good stuff.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 11:04 PM~10517891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wait thats not funny
> *


tell that to the mexican Harry fukin Potter over there


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 11:04 PM~10517899
> *pussy!  you must have been at brian's house where they drink the good stuff.
> *


bish, I drank 20 some odd beers, the rockets made me do it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so did the rockets win.i dont follow basketball.just football.TEXANS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 11:05 PM~10517906
> *tell that to the mexican Harry fukin Potter over there
> *


pa' que nintendoz ***********!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 11:06 PM~10517926
> *so did the rockets win.i dont follow basketball.just football.TEXANS
> *


lost, and the texans got the left tackle they needed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 11:05 PM~10517916
> *bish, I drank 20 some odd beers, the rockets made me do it
> *


today was the 1st time since i quit drinking over 7 years ago that i felt like having a beer. doing yard work almost made me slip hno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 10:07 PM~10517939
> *lost, and the texans got the left tackle they needed
> *


cant wait till they start playing :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:08 PM~10517953
> *today was the 1st time since i quit drinking over 7 years ago that i felt like having a beer.  doing yard work almost made me slip  hno:
> *


drink non alcoholic beer


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up g


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 11:09 PM~10517972
> *drink non alcoholic beer
> *


nah, then i'll go back to bud light and guiness :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 11:08 PM~10517953
> *today was the 1st time since i quit drinking over 7 years ago that i felt like having a beer.  doing yard work almost made me slip  hno:
> *


drink some obduls, then kick yourself in the nutz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 11:08 PM~10517953
> *today was the 1st time since i quit drinking over 7 years ago that i felt like having a beer.  doing yard work almost made me slip  hno:
> *


yard work is in your blood carnale


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 27 2008, 09:10 PM~10517977
> *whats up g
> *


NOT MUCH PLAYBOY...SO DID YA HIT UP MAMBO'S?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 11:10 PM~10517986
> *nah, then i'll go back to bud light and guiness  :angry:
> *


might as well drink 10w30 :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 10:11 PM~10518003
> *yard work is in your blood carnale
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 11:11 PM~10518003
> *yard work is in your blood carnale
> *


sold the above ground pool to put swings instead for the kids, so i had to put some sand and dirt over the dry soil.











after about 2 hours into it, i had to find a couple of day laborers that would work for cheaper wages than the mojaditos asking for 8 bucks an hour........










scored 2 kids (my boy and my nephew) who charged me two wwe wrestlers to do the work. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 11:15 PM~10518046
> *sold the above ground pool to put swings instead for the kids, so i had to put some sand and dirt over the dry soil.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL kidz are smarter these days, I would've done the work for $5 back in the day. Then again $5 is the equivalent of $50 these days LOL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:15 PM~10518046
> *sold the above ground pool to put swings instead for the kids, so i had to put some sand and dirt over the dry soil.
> 
> 
> ...


cheap workers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 11:18 PM~10518063
> *cheap workers
> *


yeah but i remember the days when a pack of gum and some garbage pail kids cards was what we use to charge the senior citizens in the neighborhood. i blame it on the cost of gas going up.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a quote from my homeboys kid to cut my back yard, I thought 20 bucks, he looked around and said 100 bucks. That little ambitious shit! LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 11:19 PM~10518078
> *yeah but i remember the days when a pack of gum and some garbage pail kids cards was what we use to charge the senior citizens in the neighborhood.  i blame it on the cost of gas going up.
> *


yep, thats why the lac is gone and I bought a civic to shoe horn in everyday LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 11:19 PM~10518086
> *I had a quote from my homeboys kid to cut my back yard, I thought 20 bucks, he looked around and said 100 bucks. That little ambitious shit! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i asked my boy to start cutting the grass... his response was, "why should i cut it when you always do it" :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:19 PM~10518078
> *yeah but i remember the days when a pack of gum and some garbage pail kids cards was what we use to charge the senior citizens in the neighborhood.  i blame it on the cost of gas going up.
> *


i wish i still had mine :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 08:50 PM~10517708
> *HOW WAS SA??
> *


 i guess u didn't go to fiesta? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 27 2008, 10:10 PM~10517987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you were a stupid kid though.. you believed the guy in the van, only wanted to give you candy and be your friend. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:21 PM~10518098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i asked my boy to start cutting the grass... his response was, "why should i cut it when you always do it"  :twak:
> *


smart kid


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2008, 11:29 PM~10518192
> * you were a stupid kid though..    you believed the guy in the van, only wanted to give you candy and be your friend.  :uh:
> *


speaking from past experiences are we? did you get the "puppies and candy"? or are you the "pedo ice cream man"? :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 11:21 PM~10518098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i asked my boy to start cutting the grass... his response was, "why should i cut it when you always do it"  :twak:
> *


not only that, but he expected me to provide the lawn mower and gas LOL that fuker gonna be a wallstreet business man one of these days


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 27 2008, 11:32 PM~10518226
> *not only that, but he expected me to provide the lawn mower and gas LOL that fuker gonna be a wallstreet business man one of these days
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 11:21 PM~10518105
> *i wish i still had mine :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I have about a hundred or so in a box somewhere.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 09:25 PM~10518153
> *i guess u didn't go to fiesta? :angry:
> *


NO SIR..WAS RIDING WIT MY PARTNA HAM BUT ONE OF HIS FAMILY MEMBERS GOT ILL....SO HE DECIDE TO STAY..I WOULDNT FEEL RIGHT GOING WITH OUT MY HOMIE...WE WILL GO NEXT YR.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 11:18 PM~10518063
> *cheap workers
> *


that's what you think. when we went to toys r us i went around the next isle and overheard them talk.

my boy: man look at this wrestler! 
my nephew: nah put that back it's only 10 dollars.
my boy: oh yeah, don't want a cheap one.
me on the next isle: :banghead:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 09:12 PM~10518007
> *NOT MUCH PLAYBOY...SO DID YA HIT UP MAMBO'S?
> *


hell no  it was 830 when i was at mike's,, so i said fuck it, and the cops was out


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 09:37 PM~10518286
> *NO SIR..WAS RIDING WIT MY PARTNA HAM BUT ONE OF HIS FAMILY MEMBERS GOT ILL....SO HE DECIDE TO STAY..I WOULDNT FEEL RIGHT GOING WITH OUT MY HOMIE...WE WILL GO NEXT YR.
> *


hope u were going solo next year b/c there's a lot eye kandy :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Apr 27 2008, 09:41 PM~10518311
> *hell no    it was 830 when i was at mike's,, so i said fuck it, and the cops was out
> *


NEED A NEW SPOT....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 11:38 PM~10518292
> *that's what you think.  when we went to toys r us i went around the next isle and overheard them talk.
> 
> my boy: man look at this wrestler!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:38 PM~10518292
> *that's what you think.  when we went to toys r us i went around the next isle and overheard them talk.
> 
> my boy: man look at this wrestler!
> ...


y tu de pendejo okay whatever u want mijo 
massssss puto


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 09:42 PM~10518322
> *NEED A NEW SPOT....
> *


no the cops in texas city are out, one look at me and was looking all over the car to see if he can pull me over :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:34 PM~10518260
> *I have about a hundred or so in a box somewhere.
> *


free :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 27 2008, 09:41 PM~10518317
> *hope u were going solo next year b/c there's a lot eye kandy :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD...  ..IM A MARRIED MAN ..BUT I WAS JUST GOING JUST TO PARTY,DRINK LOTS OF CORONAS AND EAT MY ASS OFF.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10518334
> *y tu de pendejo okay whatever u want mijo
> massssss puto
> *


no they got me in a bind. they said "so i can get any wrestler?" i said yes thinking they meant as in ecw, wwe, tna, etc... didn't think they meant $$wise. oh well, they're happy after doing 3 hours of hard child labor and i'm happy after getting my backyard even'ed out. :biggrin: 

got to get some sleep. getting up in 4 hours to prepare for a long day of meetings and design reviews.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 11:46 PM~10518359
> *I HEARD...   ..IM A MARRIED MAN ..BUT I WAS JUST GOING JUST TO PARTY,DRINK LOTS OF CORONAS  AND EAT MY ASS OFF.... :biggrin:
> *


i feel you :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 10:46 PM~10518362
> *no they got me in a bind.  they said "so i can get any wrestler?"  i said yes thinking they meant as in ecw, wwe, tna, etc... didn't think they meant $$wise.  oh well, they're happy after doing 3 hours of hard child labor and i'm happy after getting my backyard even'ed out.  :biggrin:
> 
> got to get some sleep.  getting up in 4 hours to prepare for a long day of taking shit pictures
> *


smart kids :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 09:46 PM~10518359
> *I HEARD...   ..IM A MARRIED MAN ..BUT I WAS JUST GOING JUST TO PARTY,DRINK LOTS OF CORONAS  AND EAT MY ASS OFF.... :biggrin:
> *


k


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 09:48 PM~10518375
> *i feel you  :ugh:
> *


  ..PLAYA DAYZ IS OVER...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 11:50 PM~10518394
> * ..PLAYA DAYZ IS OVER...
> *


Me too. Going to become a mormon, marry a shitload of lil house on the prairie bitches and start a cult. that way joseph smith won't flip in his grave. :happysad:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 09:42 PM~10518322
> *NEED A NEW SPOT....
> *


no the cops in texas city are out, one look at me and was looking all over the car to see if he can pull me over :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2008, 09:51 PM~10518406
> *Me too.  Going to become a mormon, marry a shitload of lil house on the prairie bitches and start a cult.  that way joseph smith won't flip in his grave.  :happysad:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 27 2008, 10:46 AM~10513801
> *and it makes you look so "gangsta"trying to talk shit to someone who is half your age :thumbsup:
> *


you also got 2 more doors than him :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 27 2008, 07:54 PM~10516606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10518286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


every time i see news.. think to myself."mayne,them ****** got good scam going there.. hmm"


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2008, 11:42 PM~10518322
> *NEED A NEW SPOT....
> *


i hop on i-10 and uvalde got packed tonight, there was a lot of rides and even hopper and lolows!!!! :biggrin: good spot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 27 2008, 11:19 PM~10518634
> *i hop on i-10 and uvalde got packed tonight, there was a lot of rides and even hopper and lolows!!!! :biggrin: good spot
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 12:23 AM~10518665
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


 :angry: :uh: sorry homie but no pics so i guess it didnt happen....... :biggrin: it was cool


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 27 2008, 10:19 PM~10518634
> *i hop on i-10 and uvalde got packed tonight, there was a lot of rides and even hopper and lolows!!!! :biggrin: good spot
> *


no its not you put that becuz you off uvalde


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 28 2008, 12:19 AM~10518634
> *i hop on i-10 and uvalde got packed tonight, there was a lot of rides and even hopper and lolows!!!! :biggrin: good spot
> *


On my why to beaumont I didnt see anyone there?? what time??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nintendo wii still for sale deal fell through....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

94 fleetwood for sale $3200 








hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm soo tired! :happysad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2008, 08:37 AM~10519912
> *I'm soo tired! :happysad:
> *


 :0 was u getting your freak on? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2008, 08:37 AM~10519912
> *I'm soo tired! :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 28 2008, 12:42 AM~10519083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too...but prolly for different reasons.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

stoopid LIL double posting locking up POS. :angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2008, 09:37 AM~10519912
> *I'm soo tired! :happysad:
> *


MEE TOOO :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2008, 10:16 AM~10520133
> *Me too...but prolly for different reasons.
> *


YEAH, WHAT HE SAID!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2008, 09:05 AM~10520078
> *:0 was u getting your freak on?  :biggrin:
> *


Nah not me. :angel: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 09:06 AM~10520081
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 28 2008, 09:17 AM~10520138
> *MEE TOOO :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2008, 07:37 AM~10519912
> *I'm soo tired! :happysad:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2008, 09:05 AM~10520078
> *:0 was u getting your freak on?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 28 2008, 12:42 AM~10519083
> *nintendo wii still for sale deal fell through....
> *


ok.. $75 + this 19 yr old white brawd i'm thru with. she got skills,but too clingy.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 09:38 AM~10520716
> *ok.. $75 +  this 19 yr old white brawd i'm thru with.    she got skills,but too clingy.
> *


post pics :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 28 2008, 10:41 AM~10520745
> *post pics  :0
> *


PM sent


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 09:42 AM~10520751
> *PM sent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

some pics from the dallas show :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE+Apr 27 2008, 06:53 AM~10513020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

more :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE+Apr 28 2008, 07:45 AM~10519700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 28 2008, 10:57 AM~10520880
> *wut it do
> *


sup ACE?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 28 2008, 11:04 AM~10520941
> *sup ACE?
> *


wut it do ACE.did u find out that info yet :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 28 2008, 11:06 AM~10520959
> *wut it do ACE.did u find out that info yet :biggrin:
> *


looking for the #. have to look thru some old emails.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 28 2008, 11:07 AM~10520974
> *looking for the #. have to look thru some old emails.
> *


koo aint in no rush but hurry up.lol. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

blvd aces was the only club to show in dallas???  no other pics


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 28 2008, 11:12 AM~10521019
> *blvd aces was the only club to show in dallas???  no other pics
> *


i didnt make it after all to dallas.i took that off the blvd aces car club section.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+Apr 28 2008, 10:18 AM~10521086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 28 2008, 11:21 AM~10521122
> *
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 28 2008, 11:12 AM~10521019
> *blvd aces was the only club to show in dallas???  no other pics
> *


naw...there was lots of clubs...I took about 800-900 pics of the whole thing all the cars after setup, and the whole show, so once I get to look at, edit and upload them, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 28 2008, 12:19 PM~10521101
> *:0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 28 2008, 10:42 AM~10521326
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 27 2008, 10:19 PM~10518634
> *i hop on i-10 and uvalde got packed tonight, there was a lot of rides and even hopper and lolows!!!! :biggrin: good spot
> *


i was there to and i tried to hop too! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 27 2008, 10:19 PM~10518634
> *i hop on i-10 and uvalde got packed tonight, there was a lot of rides and even hopper and lolows!!!! :biggrin: good spot
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I am not ready for Austin... exhaustion kickin in


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 28 2008, 10:03 AM~10520930
> *some pics from the dallas show :biggrin:
> *


both them lacs is on point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 28 2008, 12:02 PM~10521463
> *I am not ready for Austin... exhaustion kickin in
> *



:uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 28 2008, 11:12 AM~10521019
> *blvd aces was the only club to show in dallas???  no other pics
> *



http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/97.9/dabeat.htm


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ah como me chingan!!!  


"Some taxpayers may receive smaller economic stimulus payments than they anticipated. *By law, the stimulus payments are offset to satisfy past-due taxes, student loans, child support and certain other debts*."

So I guess that means....I am getting screwed there for sure. Pinche non-school-loan-paying exes!! :angry: Gracias a diablos I am FINALLY officially divorced...  :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2008, 01:23 PM~10521668
> *ah como me chingan!!!
> "Some taxpayers may receive smaller economic stimulus payments than they anticipated. By law, the stimulus payments are offset to satisfy past-due taxes, student loans, child support and certain other debts."
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Apr 28 2008, 11:39 AM~10521303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda choked her. wouldnt put $ in pocket,but you'd feel alot better.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2008, 12:10 PM~10521527
> *both them lacs is on point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


on point? i ain't heard that in years.. you must have old skoo version of hooked on ebonics.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

DALLAS WAS A PRETTY GOOD SHOW. THE HOP THE NIGHT BEFORE WAS A BAD ASS IDEA. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DIDN'T GO DALLAS GOT SERVED BY KUSTOMS IN THE HOP.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2008, 02:03 PM~10522082
> *DALLAS WAS A PRETTY GOOD SHOW. THE HOP THE NIGHT BEFORE WAS A BAD ASS IDEA. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DIDN'T GO DALLAS GOT SERVED BY KUSTOMS IN THE HOP.
> *


*pics?*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 28 2008, 01:12 PM~10522160
> *pics?
> *



GOT SOME OF YOUR CAR I WAS TOO BUSY TALKIN SHIT WHEN OUR LINCOLN WAS HOPPIN BUT I THINK SOMEONE GOT VIDEO.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2008, 10:15 AM~10520523
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2008, 02:18 PM~10522225
> *GOT SOME OF YOUR CAR I WAS TOO BUSY TALKIN SHIT WHEN OUR LINCOLN WAS HOPPIN BUT I THINK SOMEONE GOT VIDEO.
> *


I SAW A VIDEO SOME KID TOOK, BUT I WANT TO SEE PIX!

I WISH I HAD A CAMARA :banghead:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2008, 01:03 PM~10522082
> *DALLAS WAS A PRETTY GOOD SHOW. THE HOP THE NIGHT BEFORE WAS A BAD ASS IDEA. FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT DIDN'T GO DALLAS GOT SERVED BY KUSTOMS IN THE HOP.
> *



:thumbsup: ....Gracias Nick! Apreciate the support in Dallas like always Latin Kustoms making an impression! Hop was off the chankla at Lady Luck Cabaret official sponsor for "hoppersandtittys!"...WWT(TEXASTAKEOVER08)...taking the lifetsyle to next level!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 28 2008, 01:52 PM~10522573
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


All the red has to go though :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 28 2008, 12:12 PM~10522160
> *pics?
> *


how that trailer work out?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 28 2008, 12:44 PM~10521348
> *:uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

"hoppersandtittys!"...WWT(TEXASTAKEOVER08)...taking the lifetsyle to next level! 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Apr 28 2008, 02:11 PM~10522749
> *:thumbsup: ....Gracias Nick! Apreciate the support in Dallas like always Latin Kustoms making an impression! Hop was off the chankla at Lady Luck Cabaret official sponsor for "hoppersandtittys!"...WWT(TEXASTAKEOVER08)...taking the lifetsyle to next level!
> *


HHAHAH next show some car hopping and some tidday bouncin!! wet t-shirt tidday bouncin!!  oh wait....nevermind....thats not kid-friendly :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2008, 02:59 PM~10523272
> *HHAHAH next show some car hopping and some tidday bouncin!!  wet t-shirt tidday bouncin!!   oh wait....nevermind....thats not kid-friendly :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


we'll just tell impala65 to close his eyes. he would snitch anyway.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

comin home soon.....  .....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 28 2008, 03:03 PM~10523315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 28 2008, 02:03 PM~10523315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 28 2008, 02:03 PM~10523315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: clean ass ride homie. Aces growing up ha? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2008, 03:11 PM~10523410
> *:wow:  :wow: clean ass ride homie.  Aces growing up ha?  :0
> *


i know 1 dissappointed person, who had eye on that car.. aint sayin no names though.. cause i aint no snitch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 02:23 PM~10523552
> *i know 1 dissappointed person, who had eye on that car.. aint sayin no names though..  cause i aint no snitch.
> *


the pic dont work is the glasshouse white and red


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 02:24 PM~10523564
> *the pic dont work is the glasshouse white and red
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 03:24 PM~10523564
> *the pic dont work is the glasshouse white and red
> *


naw, its purple with dinosours


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 03:24 PM~10523564
> *the pic dont work is the glasshouse white and red
> *


Yup it is the one you didnt have space for


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 28 2008, 03:27 PM~10523592
> *Yup it is the one you didnt have space for
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 03:27 PM~10523596
> *:0
> *


Not ment in a bad way


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 28 2008, 02:27 PM~10523592
> *Yup it is the one you didnt have space for
> *


damn in another month i could have gotten but i put the money into the lac...its a nice car i bet it would make it driving back. hope to see it on the streets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 02:27 PM~10523591
> *naw, its purple with dinosours
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 28 2008, 03:29 PM~10523614
> *Not ment in a bad way
> *


he coulda still bought it.. just means i'd double rent i'm charging em in my driveway.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 02:45 PM~10523750
> *he coulda still bought it..  just means i'd double rent i'm charging em in my driveway.
> *


fuck u and your rent


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 03:52 PM~10523812
> *fuck u and your rent
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 03:52 PM~10523812
> *fuck u and your rent
> *


Your rents due mother f*cker. And don't be pulling that falling down the stairs sh*t on me...yeah you conscious!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 05:09 PM~10523980
> *Your rents due mother f*cker. And don't be pulling that falling down the stairs sh*t on me...yeah you conscious!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 03:42 PM~10523711
> *damn in another month i could have gotten but i put the money into the lac...its a nice car i bet it would make it driving back. hope to see it on the streets
> *


thats wat homeboy said and i tought bout flying up there and picking it up but didnt want take no chance with it so jus finishing up organizing the transportation.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 28 2008, 04:42 PM~10524287
> *thats wat homeboy said and i tought bout flying up there and picking it up but didnt want take no chance with it so jus finishing up organizing the transportation.
> *


pussy!!! i'd been driving that bitch,swangin 3 lanes wide da whole way back..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 04:49 PM~10524327
> *pussy!!!      i'd been driving that bitch,swangin 3 lanes wide da whole way back..
> *


well dont talk bout it be bout it tuff guy. :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 28 2008, 05:03 PM~10524449
> *well dont talk bout it be bout it tuff guy.  :uh:
> *


i *is about it*.. drove 68 home from ebay sellers house.. drove capala home from ebay sellers crib and that was way fk in tennesse.. no license plates, doing 95 whole way sayin fk da police.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 05:06 PM~10524462
> *i is about it.. drove 68 home from ebay sellers house..  drove capala home from ebay sellers crib and that was way fk in tennesse..  no license plates, doing 95 whole way sayin fk da police.
> *


well be about it and go get this one :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 03:09 PM~10523980
> *Your rents due mother f*cker. And don't be pulling that falling down the stairs sh*t on me...yeah you conscious!
> *


classic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 28 2008, 03:42 PM~10524287
> *thats wat homeboy said and i tought bout flying up there and picking it up but didnt want take no chance with it so jus finishing up organizing the transportation.
> *


start lookin for a caprice rear end with disc brakes cuz thats what u need if u want x7 wheels and skirts


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 05:17 PM~10524582
> *start lookin for a caprice rear end with disc brakes cuz thats what u need if u want x7 wheels and skirts
> *


wat bout tha zenith offset?will that allow tha skirts to go on with no issues?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 28 2008, 04:19 PM~10524600
> *wat bout tha zenith offset?will that allow tha skirts to go on with no issues?
> *


i dont think so. homeboy in the club has a glasshouse and hes gonna use the caprice rear end i think its 1.5 inches shorter on each side. check in glasshouse fest, that guy dirtysanchez from majestic dfw is good people and knows his shit...

we also got a full wrap frame in 1/4 inch ready to go if u interested homeboy wants 700 for it.....its a beast


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 05:21 PM~10524622
> *i dont think so. homeboy in the club has a glasshouse and hes gonna use the caprice rear end i think its 1.5 inches shorter on each side. check in glasshouse fest, that guy dirtysanchez from majestic dfw is good people and knows his shit...
> 
> we also got a full wrap frame in 1/4 inch ready to go if u interested homeboy wants 700 for it.....its a beast
> *


ill tell carlos to hit him up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 28 2008, 05:08 PM~10524486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





o' imma be helpful,cause imma nice guy like that, actin azz *****


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Pat, I stopped by the chrome shop today, on the clock. :nicoderm: My stuff is almost done, but there's a hold up on yours. They put the new guy on it. He has not figured out this whole chrome thing yet.... :dunno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

It has no ac lol he is gonna lose some weight in it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 28 2008, 05:55 PM~10525011
> * It has no ac lol he is gonna lose some weight in it :biggrin:
> *


even my 68 has a/c mayne.. what a bucket. wouldnt want me driving it anyway.. show up smelling like hot wings and fat chics.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 28 2008, 06:42 PM~10524871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so they charge me more than you, and i get THE NEW GUY doin my shit? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 06:10 PM~10525124
> *so they charge me more than you, and i get THE NEW GUY doin my shit?  :angry:
> *


is it like at ho house? cost more for virgins?




:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2008, 06:40 PM~10525357
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:43 PM~10525405
> *
> *


Sup E! ::cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:43 PM~10525405
> *
> *


damn fool.. you still stalking her?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 06:46 PM~10525426
> *damn fool..  you still stalking her?
> *


Haha! Your a fool.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 06:46 PM~10525426
> *damn fool..  you still stalking her?
> *



si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 28 2008, 06:45 PM~10525422
> *Sup E! ::cheesy:
> *




already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:53 PM~10525520
> *si
> *


foolish, if you want her back.. suppose to act like a grown fk'n man, and just go take her back.. grab her by back of neck and say "look here, your days of clear heals and no chonies are over.. you mine now." then throw her in da focuss ss..and take her to nearest motel to seal da deal. least, thats way i'd handle it. namean.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 28 2008, 06:54 PM~10525526
> *already
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 06:58 PM~10525565
> *foolish, if you want her back..  suppose to act like a grown fk'n man, and just go take her back..  grab her by back of neck and say "look here, your days of clear heals and no chonies are over..  you mine now."  then throw her in da focuss ss..and take her to nearest motel to seal da deal.    least, thats way i'd handle it.  namean.
> *



 

I knew Ive been doing something wrong all along...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Apr 28 2008, 07:00 PM~10525581
> *
> 
> I knew Ive been doing something wrong all along...
> *


shoulda done came to me in first place.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 06:58 PM~10525565
> *foolish, if you want her back..  suppose to act like a grown fk'n man, and just go take her back..  grab her by back of neck and say "look here, your days of clear heals and no chonies are over..  you mine now."  then throw her in da focuss ss..and take her to nearest motel to seal da deal.    least, thats way i'd handle it.  namean.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 07:01 PM~10525590
> *shoulda done came to me in first place.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=315mz5g&s=3

Big Jay putting in work on hopping sticks....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 04:34 PM~10524765
> *no, you can't afford me
> o' imma be helpful,cause imma nice guy like that,  actin azz *****
> *


shit atleast homeboy is making moves to ride yumsayn....unlike you ol ima talk about ridin and thats it lookin ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10525823
> *shit atleast homeboy is making moves to ride yumsayn....unlike you ol ima talk about ridin and thats it lookin ass
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 28 2008, 04:42 PM~10524871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats their turnaround time i need shit done yesterday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10525840
> *whats their turnaround time i need shit done yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm their turnaround time gets a :uh: from me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 07:24 PM~10525840
> *whats their turnaround time i need shit done yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


might as well buy a lift,to put in your garage, as many cars be going under da knife at your crib.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 06:28 PM~10525877
> *hmmm their turnaround time gets a  :uh:  from me.
> *


tell them to get on the stick $$$


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 06:29 PM~10525892
> *might as well buy a lift,to put in your garage, as many cars be going under da knife at your crib.
> *


im gonna make a couch out the caddy seats put it in the living room :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10525894
> *tell them to get on the stick $$$
> *



from what i understand, they had a messed up tank when we dropped our stuff off and was undergoing new management also. i also understand they have TWO employees to do the polishing/plating :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 06:32 PM~10525910
> *from what i understand, they had a messed up tank when we dropped our stuff off and was undergoing new management also.  i also understand they have TWO employees to do the polishing/plating  :0
> *


why dont u apply, you are good at polishing


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 08:34 PM~10525927
> *why dont u apply, you are good at polishing
> *



yea i guess huh, cus your ass cheeks shine like a new set a d's when i get off it :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 06:36 PM~10525952
> *yea i guess huh, cus your ass cheeks shine like a new set a d's when i get off it  :uh:
> *


hot doggin it


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 07:29 PM~10525894
> *tell them to get on the stick $$$
> *


shit that dont work, i got one of those too..







I think they are on Monterrey time......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 28 2008, 06:46 PM~10526026
> *shit that dont work, i got one of those too..
> 
> 
> ...


come over next poker night...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 08:47 PM~10526033
> *come over next poker night...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10525823
> *shit atleast homeboy is making moves to ride yumsayn....unlike you ol ima talk about ridin and thats it lookin ass
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oyTPS0-lss


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 28 2008, 09:18 AM~10520144
> *YEAH, WHAT HE SAID!
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 28 2008, 06:46 PM~10526026
> *shit that dont work, i got one of those too..
> 
> 
> ...


u need to trim that sausage nail


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 28 2008, 06:59 PM~10526162
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oyTPS0-lss
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKY7jAs_7aw


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2008, 08:02 PM~10526196
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKY7jAs_7aw
> *


  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0J0pKtNBXk


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mewZ3pPU4Yk&feature=related


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 28 2008, 07:30 PM~10525902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all his practice on hot dogs paying off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nvm


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 12:34 AM~10518741
> *On my why to beaumont I didnt see anyone there?? what time??
> *


at 10pm it got real packed, people where at a diffrent spot and then ended up there! we can plan it before time it might work out... :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Apr 28 2008, 12:46 PM~10521369
> *i was there to and i tried to hop too! :biggrin:
> *


u did! :0 :biggrin: i seen u actin a fool...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 28 2008, 08:46 PM~10526026
> *shit that dont work, i got one of those too..
> 
> 
> ...


you know how many hot dogs that'd buy? :0 






















not enough for david, i'm jus sayin......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 28 2008, 09:01 PM~10526177
> *u need to trim that sausage nail
> *


x2!!! :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10527054
> *you know how many hot dogs that'd buy?  :0
> not enough for david, i'm jus sayin......
> *


rivi's new big body


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 10:12 PM~10527146
> *rivi's new big body
> 
> 
> ...



 

honestly, i've followed that mean machine and asked to take pics of it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 10:12 PM~10527146
> *rivi's new big body
> 
> 
> ...


needs a grille!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

but then again....could you imagine tellin people you drove a big weiner for a living?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

seen that bitch about a month ago in my hood..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 10:15 PM~10527185
> *but then again....could you imagine tellin people you drove a big weiner for a living?
> *


only u would want to know :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2008, 10:15 PM~10527189
> *seen that bitch about a month ago in my hood..
> *


saw it headed north on 59 in ColdSpring about that time........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 10:16 PM~10527197
> *only u would want to know :uh:
> *



calmate pedo boy :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 10:19 PM~10527225
> *calmate pedo boy  :uh:
> *


you and latin need to calmate on the shyt pics already :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 10:22 PM~10527249
> *you and latin need to calmate on the shyt pics already :uh:
> *



foo' i haven't sent you one in a few day :uh: 

i'm gettin tired of lookin at my own shit :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 10:24 PM~10527268
> *foo' i haven't sent you one in a few day :uh:
> 
> i'm gettin tired of lookin at my own shit :angry:
> *


 :uh: sick mothafucka


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 08:18 PM~10527214
> *saw it headed north on 59 in ColdSpring about that time........
> *


crazy..
need to throw some d's on that bish


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2008, 08:27 PM~10527299
> *crazy..
> need to throw some d's on that bish
> *


but if it was a big fried chicken drivin youd chase that bitch till tha paint flies off dat elco hu...............................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10527165
> *needs a grille!
> *


$1400 one? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

oh forgot to mention have a 90 clip for a lac for sale......both fenders,header panel,lights,grill,and bumper......no hood,or panels.......get at me if anybody interested.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2008, 09:35 PM~10527376
> *but if it was a big fried chicken drivin youd chase that bitch till tha paint flies off dat elco hu...............................
> *


mayne hold up
















and no, i couldnt find me a hot wing car. :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10527472
> *oh forgot to mention have a 90 clip for a lac for sale......both fenders,header panel,lights,grill,and bumper......no hood,or panels.......get at me if anybody interested.........
> *


$$$


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 10 2008, 09:11 PM~10387277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ON FUCKIN POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN THIS BITCH IS SOMETHIN ELSE......!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 10:49 PM~10527590
> *mayne hold up
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 




> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 10:49 PM
> QUOTE(RAGALAC @ Apr 28 2008, 08:42 PM)
> oh forgot to mention have a 90 clip for a lac for sale......both fenders,header panel,lights,grill,and bumper......no hood,or panels.......get at me if anybody interested.........
> 
> $$$ *



:uh: that stuff wont fit on a mini truck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Apr 28 2008, 09:49 PM~10527599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. makes brians lecab look like shyt. i think.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 10:42 PM~10527470
> *$1400 one?  :uh:
> *


no,$300 with door edge guard holdind it in place :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:52 PM~10527638
> *ON FUCKIN POINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAN THIS BITCH IS SOMETHIN ELSE......!!!!!!!!!!
> *


just another reason why I told you my 85 isnt for sale....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 08:53 PM~10527652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :uh:  door edge guard holdind it in place :cheesy:
> *


.............DAM!!!!!!!!!!!! TIME FOR THE CRYING TO BEGIN..............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 09:53 PM~10527657
> *no,$300 with door edge guard holdind it in place :cheesy:
> *


steep


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 10:53 PM~10527655
> *
> mayne..    makes brians lecab look like shyt.  i think.
> *


I agree


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 08:55 PM~10527675
> *just another reason why I told you my 85 isnt for sale....
> *


B U PULL DAT OFF AND I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO..........MAN IONO WAT ILL DO BUT YOUL BE HURTIN ****** FEELINGS TO DA 49769247TH POWER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2008, 09:57 PM~10527706
> *B U PULL DAT OFF AND I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO..........MAN IONO WAT ILL DO BUT YOUL BE HURTIN ****** FEELINGS TO DA 49769247TH POWER!!!!!!!!!
> *


naw.. if he pulled it off first.. he'd have hurt peoples feelings. nobody remembers ***** that did it 2nd.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2008, 10:57 PM~10527706
> *B U PULL DAT OFF AND I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO..........MAN IONO WAT ILL DO BUT YOUL BE HURTIN ****** FEELINGS TO DA 49769247TH POWER!!!!!!!!!
> *


As soon as my bathroom remodel is done, my two bigbodys are sold and I buy my new used SUV for my family this summer the 85 is in the works :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 08:59 PM~10527724
> *naw.. if he pulled it off first.. he'd have hurt peoples feelings.    nobody remembers ***** that did it 2nd.
> *


WELL GUESS U WONT EVA EVA EVA EVA EVAAAAAAAAAAAAA BE REMEMBERED FOR BEING THE 1ST TO LIFT A WACKBACK THEN HU.................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10527747
> *As soon as my bathroom  this summer the 85 is in the works :biggrin:
> *



NOW THOSE MY FRIEND ARE WAT U CALL "POWER MOVES"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 10:59 PM~10527724
> *naw.. if he pulled it off first.. he'd have hurt peoples feelings.     nobody remembers ***** that did it 2nd.
> *


I had the 1st fully done euro lac in h-town (in96) and the 1st fully eurod Lecab in Texas...... What you 1st at???? 1st and last person to leave Wings and More on Tuesdays?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 09:05 PM~10527809
> *I had the 1st fully done euro lac in h-town (in96) and the 1st fully eurod Lecab in Texas...... What you 1st at???? 1st and last person to leave Wings and More on Tuesdays?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 09:05 PM~10527809
> *I had the 1st fully done euro lac in h-town (in96) and the 1st fully eurod Lecab in Texas...... What you 1st at???? 1st and last person to leave Wings and More on Tuesdays?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2008, 11:03 PM~10527786
> *NOW THOSE MY FRIEND ARE WAT U CALL "POWER MOVES"!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont think I forgot about my LeCab


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 27 2008, 09:00 PM~10517854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SADLY ITS TRUE.... :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 09:08 PM~10527854
> *dont think I forgot about my LeCab
> *


BLING BLING TIME HU????????????


MAYNE ITS GON BE A HOT SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BETTA GECHA POM POMS OR GECHA KEYS!!!!!!!!!

..............OR GET U SOME WIRELESS INTERNET SO U CAN BE ON LIL WHILE THE LAC BOYS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2008, 11:11 PM~10527888
> *BLING BLING TIME HU????????????
> MAYNE ITS GON BE A HOT SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BETTA GECHA POM POMS OR GECHA KEYS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCK THIS MEE MEES TIME GOTA WATCH SPORTCENTER AND CATCH UP ON MY SPORTS........LATER SUCKAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 10:05 PM~10527809
> *I had the 1st fully done euro lac in h-town (in96) and the 1st fully eurod Lecab in Texas...... What you 1st at???? 1st and last person to leave Wings and More on Tuesdays?
> *


bayou city wings is my spot now.  and i really don't give a fk what you did, will do, or wanna do with your lacs. just cracks me up,watching you get all worked up. you o', i gotta defend myself now, looking azz *****..



oh, by da way.. so you had all that shyt since 96.. but never had juice til recently.. hmmm...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 11:22 PM~10528031
> *bayou city wings is my spot now.        and i really don't give a fk what you did, will do, or wanna do with your lacs.    just cracks me up,watching you get all  worked up.      you o', i gotta defend myself now, looking azz *****..
> *


not worked up.... just schoolin ya


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 10:25 PM~10528070
> *not worked.... just schoolin ya
> *


go peep da update.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2008, 11:26 PM~10528079
> *go peep da update.
> *


sorry homie i was too busy taking care of my family  juice wasnt a priority..... but flippin lacs for profit was


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tommy Lee was a non-picture attitude having you are beneath me acting ass *****.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 28 2008, 10:58 PM~10528373
> *Tommy Lee was a non-picture attitude having you are beneath me acting ass *****.*


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10528140
> *sorry homie i was too busy taking care of my family  juice wasnt a priority..... but flippin lacs for profit was
> *


too bad you didnt flip any that had hydros


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 28 2008, 11:06 PM~10528420
> *lol
> *


yeah so imma be a used to be a fan but gonna start hating on an old fart usedtobe rocker boycottin ass *****


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Its official she will be coming home soon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 28 2008, 11:18 PM~10528516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 28 2008, 11:18 PM~10528516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and then i will donk her out :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 29 2008, 01:17 AM~10529026
> *and then i will donk her out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 12:30 AM~10529092
> *
> *


just playin mayne.thinking z's cross laced


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 29 2008, 12:47 AM~10529179
> *just playin mayne.thinking z's cross laced
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

all chrome with old school str8 ear ko's with the big chips in red :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 01:04 AM~10529243
> *all chrome with old school str8 ear ko's with the big chips in red :cheesy:
> *


dont know about the red.thinking about changing it.maybe for now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 29 2008, 12:17 AM~10529026
> *and then i will donk her out :biggrin:
> *


slab it out.. swangaz and booty kit! lambo doorz.. ridin slab wif doorz open mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*HEY! THAT'S ME ON THE LEFT* :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10526165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*WHERE'S THE SINGLE PUMP?*



>


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 29 2008, 06:12 AM~10529651
> *WHERE'S THE SINGLE PUMP?
> *


Sorry I only posted a few...so whomever was interested could go see ALL of them on my website.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 07:44 AM~10529872
> *Yeah and I dunno how the hell Los took that pic if he wasnt at the hop... :0
> Sorry I only posted a few...so whomever was interested could go see ALL of them on my website.
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*SAWEEEEEET!!!* :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 08:44 AM~10529872
> *Yeah and I dunno how the hell Los took that pic if he wasnt at the hop... :0
> Sorry I only posted a few...so whomever was interested could go see ALL of them on my website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 29 2008, 08:08 AM~10529963
> *I KNOOOOOOOOWWW *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 06:44 AM~10529872
> *Yeah and I dunno how the hell Los took that pic if he wasnt at the hop... :0
> Sorry I only posted a few...so whomever was interested could go see ALL of them on my website.
> 
> ...


look pretty good homie!!!! time to break that back bumper now!!!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 10:12 AM~10530286
> *look pretty good homie!!!! time to break that back bumper now!!!!!!
> *


AWREDY :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: 

got her home at 4am. .....5 hour drive......drove like a champ.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

buttery...
:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: these









D's.....










hhhmmmmm decisions, decisions :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 10:34 AM~10530765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nice find mac :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 10:53 PM~10527657
> *no,$300 with door edge guard holdind it in place :cheesy:
> *


sorry brian.....im not a pro at installing sun roofs nor have i ever claim to be.......so i dont own the tool to flange the roof.....everyone elsseems to like it....so i guess its exceptable......not that im upset or anything cuz i aint.... but just seem like a low blow meant for sumone els and im in the middle of it  :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Apr 29 2008, 11:12 AM~10531107
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 11:38 AM~10530797
> *:biggrin: these
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME GET THE ALL CHROME ONE OUT OF YOU ARE THEY 13'S OR 14'S.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2008, 11:06 AM~10531056
> *sorry brian.....im not a pro at installing sun roofs nor have i ever claim to be.......so i dont own the tool to flange the roof.....everyone elsseems to like it....so i guess its exceptable......not that im upset or anything cuz i aint.... but just seem like a low blow meant for sumone els and im in the middle of it    :uh:
> *


"My dad is a tv repair man, he's got this ultimate set of tools, i can fix it"-Jeff Spicoli


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2008, 12:06 PM~10531056
> *sorry brian.....im not a pro at installing sun roofs nor have i ever claim to be.......so i dont own the tool to flange the roof.....everyone elsseems to like it....so i guess its exceptable......not that im upset or anything cuz i aint.... but just seem like a low blow meant for sumone els and im in the middle of it    :uh:
> *


I HAVE SOMETHING YOU CAN PRATICE ON........ :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 29 2008, 10:18 AM~10531156
> *I HAVE SOMETHING YOU CAN PRATICE ON........ :yes:
> *


deeeezzzzz nutttzzzzzz :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.click2houston.com/video/16058858/index.html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 29 2008, 12:22 PM~10531184
> *deeeezzzzz nutttzzzzzz  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 29 2008, 10:42 AM~10531371
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RAGALAC, HECHO EN MEXICO, drop'em, Medusa, MR.64wagon, 1984CADDY
sup rob..........i heard yall boys acting ass out in dtown.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 29 2008, 12:44 PM~10531393
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 10:45 AM~10531403
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAGALAC, HECHO EN MEXICO, drop'em, Medusa, MR.64wagon, 1984CADDY
> sup rob..........i heard yall boys acting ass out in dtown.........
> *


another topic says that there lincoln shut down d town not latin kustoms??? :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

but besides all that u better be cookin hotdogs atcho house sat night BRIAN...AKA CADIKING...AKA LIV4LACS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 29 2008, 11:48 AM~10531435
> *another topic says that there lincoln shut down d town not latin kustoms??? :0
> *


I dont remember seeing it at Lady Luck....I guess there was another hop spot started by someone else in D-town. The hop competition put on in association with the 97.9 the Beat Car Show was at Lady Luck Cabaret parking lot.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2008, 10:50 AM~10531455
> *but besides all that u better be cookin hotdogs atcho house sat night BRIAN...AKA CADIKING...AKA LIV4LACS
> *


slim the weeny bandit?? :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 10:50 AM~10531458
> *I dont remember seeing it at Lady Luck....I guess there was another hop spot started by someone else in D-town.  The hop competition put on in association with the 97.9 the Beat Car Show was at Lady Luck Cabaret parking lot.
> *


might have been after the show... :dunno: i wasnt there so dont know just read they said they lincoln shut it down...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 29 2008, 11:53 AM~10531485
> *might have been after the show... :dunno: i wasnt there so dont know just read they said they lincoln shut it down...
> *


hmmm I dunno...I had a busy schedule and if it wasnt on the official agenda, I really wasnt gonna bother with it. Like this weekend for Austin WWT show....imma be at Pashaa Saturday night, head home and basically jump in a ride to head out to Austin for the all day car show. Sleep on the way there most likely.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 10:55 AM~10531516
> *hmmm I dunno...I had a busy schedule and if it wasnt on the official agenda, I really wasnt gonna bother with it.  Like this weekend for Austin WWT show....imma be at Pashaa Saturday night, head home and basically jump in a ride to head out to Austin for the all day car show.  Sleep on the way there most likely.
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 12:50 PM~10531458
> *I dont remember seeing it at Lady Luck....I guess there was another hop spot started by someone else in D-town.  The hop competition put on in association with the 97.9 the Beat Car Show was at Lady Luck Cabaret parking lot.
> *


YEAH, I SAW THAT POST. IT WASN'T LADY LUCK.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 29 2008, 11:56 AM~10531531
> *:0
> *


Yeah I could just drop the club coverage, but it pays decent so I gotta keep it aorund for when there arent car shows going on.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2008, 10:50 AM~10531455
> *but besides all that u better be cookin hotdogs atcho house sat night BRIAN...AKA CADIKING...AKA LIV4LACS
> *


***** SAID THOSE HOT DOGS AINT LAST 2 DAYS THEY HAD DOGS FOR BREAKFAST LUNCH N DINNER!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 29 2008, 10:54 AM~10530948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14's....3 sets.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2008, 12:06 PM~10531056
> *sorry brian.....im not a pro at installing sun roofs nor have i ever claim to be.......so i dont own the tool to flange the roof.....everyone elsseems to like it....so i guess its exceptable......not that im upset or anything cuz i aint.... but just seem like a low blow meant for sumone els and im in the middle of it    :uh:
> *


There was never a low blow intendened towards you but you can take it what ever way you want...... You know I only do things the right way, YOU OF ALL PEOPLE know you could have called me and I would have been glad to help. Phones were buzzin days b4 "what is that stuff called?, what does Brian use?" :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Caddylac_@Apr 28 2008, 08:45 PM~10527527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN VERTS IN DA AIR!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 11:25 AM~10531854
> *There was never a low blow intendened towards you but you can take it what ever way you want...... You know I only do things the right way, YOU OF ALL PEOPLE know you could have called me and I would have been glad to help. Phones were buzzin days b4 "what is that stuff called?, what does Brian use?" :uh:
> *


$100.00 N HOUR LABOR RATE!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn ***** aint even save me none......i think you got the wrong person cali.....brian to quick with the weenie to tha grill


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 01:29 PM~10531902
> *$100.00 N HOUR LABOR RATE!!!!!
> *


Ill remember that....... If thats what you want me to charge :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 11:30 AM~10531918
> *Ill remember that....... If thats what you want me to charge :uh:
> *


BETTER WORK QUICK THEN!!!!!!!!!!HALF AN HOUR QUICK..........................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 01:32 PM~10531938
> *BETTER WORK QUICK THEN!!!!!!!!!!HALF AN HOUR QUICK..........................
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 11:36 AM~10531977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS TWO TONE...HAD WHITE ON TOP..........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

79....... you didnt say two tone :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 11:39 AM~10532013
> *79....... you didnt say two tone :uh:
> *


......I DID NOW........... :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP PEOPLE ! !


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 01:09 PM~10531681
> *
> 14's....3 sets.... :biggrin:
> *


NEED 13'S TIME TO STEP THE GAME UP. 14'S ONLY TO ROLL OVER STATE LINES........ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 29 2008, 11:50 AM~10531455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 29 2008, 01:46 PM~10532570
> *NEED 13'S TIME TO STEP THE GAME UP. 14'S ONLY TO ROLL OVER STATE LINES........ :biggrin:
> *


just spring for new z's


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 01:50 PM~10532603
> *shhh..  dont say hotdogs..  rivi fk'n be there day early with lawn chair, like geeks that waited in line for GTA IV
> :0
> 
> *



Damn it came out today?!?! :0 I knew I forgot something!!! :angry: 






:biggrin: HAHAHAH I dont even own a game console. I'd like a Wii but got bigger things to take care of now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 02:35 PM~10532977
> *Damn it came out today?!?! :0  I knew I forgot something!!! :angry:
> :biggrin: HAHAHAH I dont even own a game console. I'd like a Wii but got bigger things to take care of now.
> *


i got a deal pending on a wii..but dude aint replied to last offer i made. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 02:51 PM~10532614
> *just spring for new z's
> *


NOT FOR G-BODY............ :nono: 

WILL GET FOR NEXT PROJECT...............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 29 2008, 02:45 PM~10533053
> *NOT FOR G-BODY............ :nono:
> 
> WILL GET FOR NEXT PROJECT...............
> *


pussy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 01:37 PM~10532990
> *i got a deal pending on a wii..but dude aint replied to last offer i made.  :angry:
> *


YEA U NEED ONE......MIGHT LOSE SOME WEIGHT ACTUALLY MOVING AROUND WIT A WII......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 03:12 PM~10533225
> *YEA U NEED ONE......MIGHT LOSE SOME WEIGHT ACTUALLY MOVING AROUND WIT A WII......
> *


dats da plan


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 03:17 PM~10533274
> *dats da plan
> *


Damn that was what I wanted it for too :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 11:25 AM~10531854
> *There was never a low blow intendened towards you but you can take it what ever way you want...... You know I only do things the right way, YOU OF ALL PEOPLE know you could have called me and I would have been glad to help. Phones were buzzin days b4 "what is that stuff called?, what does Brian use?" :uh:
> *


it was a lowblow intended for someone, cuz i think im the person who used the edge trim to cover the cut on the sunroof. so if u dont like how i build my cars then its your problem not mine. the wheels gonna keep on turnin, how can u say u are a player in one post, and act a hater in another u cant be both :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:loco: in the house


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 03:19 PM~10533293
> *it was a lowblow intended for someone, cuz i think im the person who used the edge trim to cover the cut on the sunroof.  so if u dont like how i build my cars then its your problem not mine. the wheels gonna keep on turnin, how can u say u are a player in one post, and act a hater in another u cant be both  :uh:
> *


mayne..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 02:17 PM~10533274
> *dats da plan
> *


MAYNE.............DAS WAT IMTALMBOUT!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

RAGALAC how did em wires work out is it running good now


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 29 2008, 02:24 PM~10533337
> *RAGALAC how did  em wires work out is it running good now
> *


DONT KNOW AINT PUT EM ON YET.............IMA DO IT THURSDAY ON MY DAY OFF


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYMORE PARTS :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 29 2008, 02:27 PM~10533363
> *  LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYMORE PARTS  :roflmao:
> *


LOL I GOT NEW DISTRUBUTOR,NEW CAP,NEW ROTOR, NEW WIRES, NEW PLUGS................IF THIS BITCH DONT RUN RIGHT IMA TURN THAT BITCH INTO A DEMOLITION DERBY CAR!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2008, 10:06 AM~10531056
> *sorry brian.....im not a pro at installing sun roofs nor have i ever claim to be.......so i dont own the tool to flange the roof.....everyone elsseems to like it....so i guess its exceptable......not that im upset or anything cuz i aint.... but just seem like a low blow meant for sumone els and im in the middle of it    :uh:
> *


everyone else does seem to like it, except the 1 person i asked to install it. i wonder why. dont sweat it slim, im 100% satisfied with my car. and u know we gonne be puttin roofs in any hardtop i own  maybe we use the trim again, since the stainless trim is so hard to get off, i mean all u need is a paint scraper :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 03:29 PM~10533377
> *LOL I GOT NEW DISTRUBUTOR,NEW CAP,NEW ROTOR, NEW WIRES, NEW PLUGS................IF THIS BITCH DONT RUN RIGHT IMA TURN THAT BITCH INTO A DEMOLITION DERBY CAR!!!!!!!
> *


$300 for tha demo. car :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 02:31 PM~10533395
> *everyone else does seem to like it, except the 1 person i asked to install it. i wonder why.  dont sweat it slim, im 100% satisfied with my car.  and u know we gonne be puttin roofs in any hardtop i own    maybe we use the trim again, since the stainless trim is so hard to get off, i mean all u need is a paint scraper  :uh:
> *


DAM......I HAD SOME BAD ASS AUTO ZONE CHROME TAPE I WAS PLANNIN ON USING ON MINE...............BUT........GUESS THAT SOUNDS LIKE A NO NO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 29 2008, 02:32 PM~10533406
> *$300 for tha demo. car :biggrin:
> *


KOO............AFTER I DEMOLISH IT ILL TAKE THAT OFFER..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 03:47 PM~10533071
> *pussy
> *


I FUCK PUSSY NOT ACT LIKE PUSSY.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 04:19 PM~10533293
> *it was a lowblow intended for someone, cuz i think im the person who used the edge trim to cover the cut on the sunroof.  so if u dont like how i build my cars then its your problem not mine. the wheels gonna keep on turnin, how can u say u are a player in one post, and act a hater in another u cant be both  :uh:
> *


MAN HURTIN FEELINGS AROUND HERE... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Apr 28 2008, 08:24 PM~10527265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEARD SOMEBODY GOTA SNEAK PEAK AT LATINS NEW HOUSE.............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 02:34 PM~10533419
> *DAM......I HAD SOME BAD ASS AUTO ZONE CHROME TAPE I WAS PLANNIN ON USING ON MINE...............BUT........GUESS THAT SOUNDS LIKE A NO NO
> *


or go to homedepot and get the trim for the bumper kits :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 02:39 PM~10533452
> *or go to homedepot and get the trim for the bumper kits  :uh:
> *


DAM I CANT DO DAT EITHER????????????? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 29 2008, 03:31 PM~10533395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 04:19 PM~10533293
> *it was a lowblow intended for someone, cuz i think im the person who used the edge trim to cover the cut on the sunroof.  so if u dont like how i build my cars then its your problem not mine. the wheels gonna keep on turnin, how can u say u are a player in one post, and act a hater in another u cant be both  :uh:
> *


I never claim to be a player. You the one making smart ass posts about what I charge....... If you really wanted a trim ring for a ASC 42" roof I could have easily gotten you one. You're quick to ask ppl the know me how I do this or that or where does he get this or that..... Your quick to always talk shit too.... Quit tryin to sanke around me and just ask :uh:

And FYI All my trim rings are NOS ask slim he got his from me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma player. 



but i'm a broke one. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 04:31 PM~10533395
> *everyone else does seem to like it, except the 1 person i asked to install it. i wonder why.  dont sweat it slim, im 100% satisfied with my car.  and u know we gonne be puttin roofs in any hardtop i own    maybe we use the trim again, since the stainless trim is so hard to get off, i mean all u need is a paint scraper  :uh:
> *


I think Slim did a great job for what you gave him to work with. its not his fault you dont like to spend :uh: the price I gave you was for a 44 with a rolled lip and headliner. Make some calls, the price I gave is more than fair for what you would have got....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 04:39 PM~10533452
> *or go to homedepot and get the trim for the bumper kits  :uh:
> *


wow I guess I need to start buying it there then......... You think you know dont you


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 04:46 PM~10533511
> *i call next
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 29 2008, 03:46 PM~10533511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both of yall wait.....i got next


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 02:50 PM~10532603
> *shhh..  dont say hotdogs..  rivi fk'n be there day early with lawn chair, like geeks that waited in line for GTA IV
> :0
> 
> *



:roflmao: 

wut can i say, i luv hot dogs like a fat man loves wings......nahmean?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 29 2008, 05:16 PM~10533722
> *both of yall wait.....i got next
> *


I ALREADY GOT WORD ON YOURS..........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 03:08 PM~10533651
> *imma player.
> but i'm a broke one.    :angry:
> *


X22 thats why i ride junk and soon be hopping junk too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 04:18 PM~10533732
> *:roflmao:
> 
> wut can i say, i luv hot dogs like a fat man loves wings......nahmean?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 29 2008, 04:23 PM~10533769
> *X22 thats why i ride junk and soon be hopping junk too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 already got tha other ride on yo side of town? let me know when you ready :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 03:05 PM~10533636
> *I never claim to be a player. You the one making smart ass posts about what I charge....... If you really wanted a trim ring for a ASC 42" roof I could have easily gotten you one. You're quick to ask ppl the know me how I do this or that or where does he get this or that..... Your quick to always talk shit too.... Quit tryin to sank around me and just ask :uh:
> *





> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 29 2008, 03:11 PM~10533681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:tears:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 05:31 PM~10533829
> *:tears:
> *


that about sums it up :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 04:31 PM~10533829
> *:tears:
> *


pussy, walk it off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 03:32 PM~10533838
> *pussy, walk it off
> *


lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

gay?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2008, 05:36 PM~10533858
> *lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 05:37 PM~10533867
> *gay?
> *


I think the r22 is getting to you giggles!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 29 2008, 03:26 PM~10533786
> *:0 already got tha other ride on yo side of town? let me know when you ready :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow morning i ll let you kno gots to make that engine perform like it should  oh yeap it might be sooner than what i expected to get it spray :0 i ll get with you when im ready so you can bing your :guns: to tha shop :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 29 2008, 04:40 PM~10533904
> *tomorrow morning i ll let you kno gots to make that engine perform like it should    oh yeap it might be sooner than what i expected to get it spray  :0 i ll get with you when im ready so you can bing your :guns: to tha shop  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

can i airbrush this on tha tailgate----> :loco: ????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 05:39 PM~10533882
> *I think the r22 is getting to you giggles!
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 04:44 PM~10533925
> *:scrutinize:
> *


did u get that pic of the 65 rivi they selling?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 29 2008, 03:42 PM~10533915
> *:biggrin:
> 
> can i airbrush this on tha tailgate---->  :loco: ????
> *


that and :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 29 2008, 01:17 AM~10529026
> *and then i will donk her out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 29 2008, 04:45 PM~10533934
> *that and  :buttkick:
> *


maybe on tha roof since thats what will be seen when its on tha bumper???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 29 2008, 04:42 PM~10533915
> *:biggrin:
> 
> can i airbrush this on tha tailgate---->  :loco: ????
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 29 2008, 05:45 PM~10533932
> *did u get that pic of the 65 rivi they selling?
> *



the one you sent me looked like a car like mine? :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 05:46 PM~10533937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gay?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 04:52 PM~10533979
> *the one you sent me looked like a car like mine?  :dunno:
> *


thats wat they told me it was :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 04:46 PM~10533937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you had to quote this dude even more then $1400 for sunroof, since to get to roof, you'd have to buy the right ladder.. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 29 2008, 05:53 PM~10533989
> *thats wat they told me it was :dunno:
> *



nah, looked like mine. wut they askin?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 05:55 PM~10534008
> *you had to quote this dude even more then $1400 for sunroof, since to get to roof, you'd have to buy the right ladder..    :uh:
> *


Never gave anyone a quote of 1400 once again you just bumpin :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 04:18 PM~10533732
> *:roflmao:
> 
> wut can i say, i luv hot dogs like a fat man loves wings......nahmean?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 05:05 PM~10534086
> *Never gave anyone a quote of 1400 once again you just bumpin :uh:
> *


ok, $1100.. but dont matter.. was just fk'n with you.. dunno why you get all butt hurt cause i fk with you. acting like one of those lil emo kids. go get some tissue *****, or fk'n grow up and realize its just fk'n jokes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone call the chino to go give brian a hug, ***** having bad day.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 29 2008, 03:51 PM~10533967
> *maybe on tha roof since thats what will be seen when its on tha bumper???
> *


i hope i can put it on the bumper will see. :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10527054
> *you know how many hot dogs that'd buy?  :0
> not enough for david, i'm jus sayin......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 28 2008, 08:01 PM~10526177
> *u need to trim that sausage nail
> *


David...David...David...are you sure you want to do this...member last time :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

24" 181 S GAZARIO WHEELS for sale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 29 2008, 05:49 PM~10534386
> *24" 181 S GAZARIO WHEELS for sale
> *


two reason i wouldn't buy em..


1 big rims played out 

2 your a snitch


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 06:17 PM~10534475
> *two reason i wouldn't buy em..
> 1    big rims played out
> 
> ...


3 tires wont support your weight


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 29 2008, 10:51 AM~10531462
> *rivistyle the weeny bandit??  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 29 2008, 07:24 PM~10534510
> *just cus they look at me funny when i ask for my hot dogs to be served frozen and with astroglide, doesn't make me gay
> *




:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 06:29 PM~10534551
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 05:46 PM~10533937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 29 2008, 06:19 PM~10534485
> *3    tires wont support your weight
> *


did lee tell you that? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 06:34 PM~10534599
> *did lee tell you that?  :uh:
> *


maybe


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 03:39 PM~10533882
> *I think the r22 is getting to you giggles!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 05:29 PM~10534551
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

now, i'm off to the corner store to get me a 4-0 and secure my future with a lottery ticket.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 03:18 PM~10533732
> *:roflmao:
> 
> wut can i say, i luv wennies between my buns with ky jelly instead of mustard!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 06:43 PM~10534689
> *
> now, i'm off to the corner store to get me a 4-0 and secure my future with a lottery ticket.
> *


a forty and a scratch off..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 28 2008, 11:05 PM~10527809
> *I had the 1st fully done euro lac in h-town (in96) and the 1st fully eurod Lecab in Texas...... What you 1st at???? 1st and last person to leave Wings and More on Tuesdays?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

them boys dont want it them broads all on it i turn the corner and act bad at the right moment man hold up slimmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 11:34 AM~10530765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 04:39 PM~10533451
> *HEARD SOMEBODY GOTA SNEAK PEAK AT LATINS NEW HOUSE.............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mac2lac, let me know when u put the ds on it, i got some red eagles and some red flags for you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 11:36 AM~10530777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man you were calling me last night during my shut-eye session. still waiting for that info we talked about. call me up when you get off the crapper.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 29 2008, 11:48 AM~10531435
> *another topic says that there lincoln shut down d town not latin kustoms??? :0
> *


LET THE TALKER'S TALK WE KNOW WHAT HAPPENED. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rang or no rang a hoe gonna be a hoe.. 
while you sleepin she be creepin out da back door


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 29 2008, 07:46 PM~10534709
> *:uh:
> *



weak. 








like ur effort to stop eatin :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 07:44 PM~10535887
> *rang or no rang a hoe gonna be a hoe..
> while you sleepin she be creepin out da back door
> *


you cant make a tramp a champ even if u put her on a stamp


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 02:51 PM~10532614
> *just spring for new z's
> *


daytons bish


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 01:29 PM~10531902
> *$100.00 N HOUR LABOR RATE!!!!!
> *


wah ha ha ha, B is not as expensive as everyone thinks, you pay reasonable $$ for great work. Thats on the real.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 29 2008, 11:34 AM~10530765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice find, does it still have that "moth ball old ppl smell"? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 07:50 PM~10535961
> *weak.
> like ur effort to stop eatin :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 29 2008, 08:52 PM~10535981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


groupie


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Apr 29 2008, 06:19 PM~10534485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha....nah....new car smell... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 29 2008, 10:15 PM~10536299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my fault you pay crackies to do your work gordo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Apr 29 2008, 07:53 PM~10535995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

man a lil too late for the rockets to realize there in the playoffs............ :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 10:25 PM~10536426
> *man a lil too late for the rockets to realize there in the playoffs............ :angry:
> *


22 wins straight, said it wasnt possible. 6th seed win it all, said it wasnt possible. dude, anything is possible.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 08:26 PM~10536441
> *22 wins straight, said it wasnt possible. 6th seed win it all, said it wasnt possible. dude, anything is possible.
> *


possible........but super difficult possible.........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 10:32 PM~10536528
> *possible........but super difficult possible.........
> *


if you jump off the band wagon now, you cant get back on buey


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 29 2008, 03:45 PM~10533053
> *NOT FOR G-BODY............ :nono:
> 
> *


whats wrong with a G body on ds?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10536545
> *if you jump off the band wagon now, you cant get back on buey
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10536545
> *if you jump off the band wagon now, you cant get back on buey
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10536545
> *if you jump off the band wagon now, you cant get back on buey
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10536814
> *:uh:
> *


  Whats wrong, mad that the band wagon couldnt hold you?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 09:41 PM~10536684
> *whats wrong with a G body on ds?
> 
> 
> ...


Is hat your regal?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 10:53 PM~10536857
> *ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 10:47 PM~10536814
> *:uh:
> *


Next year we will let you on the bandwagon..............

just need about 10 of these fukers









and this man










to build the wagon outta steel to withstand the immense weight ya fukin land whale


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 29 2008, 10:55 PM~10536880
> *Is hat your regal?
> *


yes sir


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10536934
> *yes sir
> *


can you put a bigger picture of it? It look like mine.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 29 2008, 11:04 PM~10537020
> *can you put a bigger picture of it? It look like mine.
> *


nah, thats the biggest I got, click on the link on the bottom of my sig


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10536934
> *yes sir
> *


REGALIZE '07 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=180237790764


17K? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 11:05 PM~10537040
> *REGALIZE '07  :uh:
> *


regalize probably never'

LOL yeah, but I could not help the circumstances. This car wouldve been done a while ago if it were up to me. My next project will be different.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 10:04 PM~10537034
> *nah, thats the biggest I got, click on the link on the bottom of my sig
> *


homie looks good and yes it looks like my regal  Tell me what you think?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 11:08 PM~10537079
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=180237790764
> 17K?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


maybe somebody famous died in it? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 29 2008, 11:09 PM~10537092
> *homie looks good and yes it looks like my regal  Tell me what you think?
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice lookin regal, imma prob break mine in half


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 11:10 PM~10537112
> *thats a nice lookin regal, imma prob break mine in half
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 11:11 PM~10537135
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Apr 29 2008, 10:09 PM~10537092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint nobody that famous, to raise price of a g-body to 17k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

g-bodyman and his homies stay in nice hood.. went out there one night.. they weren't even paying attention to cars that drove by.. i was like "ya'll just let em roll by, and dont have to keep eye on em in case they make move?" :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 10:19 PM~10537259
> *g-bodyman and his homies stay in nice hood..  went out there one night..    they weren't even paying attention to cars that drove by..  i was like "ya'll just let em roll by, and dont have to keep eye on em in case they make move?"  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you have to do that in your hood?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 29 2008, 10:22 PM~10537297
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you have to do that in your hood?
> *


thought everybody did. :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 10:22 PM~10537303
> *thought everybody did.  :angry:
> *


 :nosad: not me You shouldnt niether


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 29 2008, 10:23 PM~10537314
> *:nosad: not me You shouldnt niether
> *


day you stop being paranoid, is day they getcha.. 

:guns:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 10:24 PM~10537333
> *day you stop being paranoid, is day they getcha..
> 
> :guns:
> *


you think so ?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 11:22 PM~10537303
> *thought everybody did.  :angry:
> *


I do and so does my 73 year old neighbor :cheesy: ...... the hoor is right over the fence :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@Apr 29 2008, 10:25 PM~10537348
> *you think so ?
> *


 :scrutinize: <- looks at cars driving by like this..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 10:19 PM~10537259
> *g-bodyman and his homies stay in nice hood..  went out there one night..    they weren't even paying attention to cars that drove by..  i was like "ya'll just let em roll by, and dont have to keep eye on em in case they make move?"  :0
> *


Shit Devious Sixty8 remember all the crazy people live up in our hoods


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 10:27 PM~10537371
> *I do and so does my 73 year old neighbor :cheesy: ...... the hoor is right over the fence :biggrin:
> *


 :| well I guess it is cause I live in chinatown lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

GETTIN THERE..!!!!
NEXT STEP.. INTERIOR..
OR MAYBE A WEINY 2 PUMP SET UP....UNTILL I SAVE BIG MONEY AND GET THE DOUBLE FOR THE NOSE..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2008, 10:30 PM~10537420
> *GETTIN THERE..!!!!
> NEXT STEP.. INTERIOR..
> OR MAYBE A WEINY 2 PUMP SET UP....UNTILL I SAVE BIG MONEY AND GET THE DOUBLE FOR THE NOSE..
> ...


keep up the good work sic713


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2008, 11:30 PM~10537420
> *GETTIN THERE..!!!!
> NEXT STEP.. INTERIOR..
> OR MAYBE A WEINY 2 PUMP SET UP....UNTILL I SAVE BIG MONEY AND GET THE DOUBLE FOR THE NOSE..
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2008, 11:30 PM~10537420
> *GETTIN THERE..!!!!
> NEXT STEP.. INTERIOR..
> OR MAYBE A WEINY 2 PUMP SET UP....UNTILL I SAVE BIG MONEY AND GET THE DOUBLE FOR THE NOSE..
> ...


looking good there bro!  nice


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10536545
> *if you jump off the band wagon now, you cant get back on buey
> *


nope neva dat.......neva been a wagon rider.......just saying its gona be tuff having to win in dat loud ass arena.i no we did it once but hey all we can do is watch.................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Apr 29 2008, 09:31 PM~10537442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS.. RAN OUT OF LEAF... ONLY GOT ONE SIDE DONE NOW..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 10:10 PM~10537112
> *thats a nice lookin regal, imma prob break mine in half
> *


don't let danny in it and it won't break :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2008, 11:24 PM~10537333
> *day you stop being paranoid, is day they getcha..
> 
> :guns:
> *


I would be nervous too if Ray Charles could hit me from way the fuk out in Istanbul lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 29 2008, 06:55 PM~10535353
> *LET THE TALKER'S TALK WE KNOW WHAT HAPPENED.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 10:57 PM~10537782
> *I would be nervous too if Ray Charles could hit me from way the fuk out in Istanbul lol
> *


no clue wtf you just said :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2008, 10:36 PM~10537508
> *nope neva dat.......neva been a wagon rider.......just saying its gona be tuff having to win in dat loud ass arena.i no we did it once but hey all we can do is watch.................
> *


you can play the tuba :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 12:08 AM~10537906
> *no clue wtf you just said  :dunno:
> *


Joke pertaining to your portly nature


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 30 2008, 12:17 AM~10538006
> *Joke pertaining to your portly nature
> *


you dont have much room to talk there buddy :uh: that crap beer you drink with the orange slices aint helpin :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 29 2008, 06:19 PM~10534485
> *3    tires wont support your weight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 29 2008, 10:22 PM~10537303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The question isnt if you are paranoid, the question is are you paranoid ENOUGH?!?! Our 78 Grand Prix was stolen from our driveway 3 times, once from mom's job at Univ of St. Thomas and once at Milby High....some guy broke into it and used it to plow through the fence but it stalled out on his ass!! We got it back each and everytime....luckily found by a tow truck driver that prolly stole it in the first place. Dad had almost gotten a Chrysler New Yorker 5th Ave and as leaving the crib, the phone rang....la juda had found the car. :angry: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 29 2008, 04:46 PM~10533937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i told you i was just kiddin mayne :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 10:41 PM~10536684
> *whats wrong with a G body on ds?
> 
> 
> ...


READ THE POST CHINAMAN. THE MAN HAS 14'S DAYTONS I'M STEPPING THE GAME DOWN AND PUTTING 13'S. I ALREADY HAVE A SET OF 14'S MADE BY YOUR KINFOLKS....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10537505
> *looking good there bro!  nice
> *


 :wave: :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10536545
> *if you jump off the band wagon now, you cant get back on buey
> *


Wtf you talkin bout chino? Bout a week or so ago you were talkin bout "its over" and "sweep". 

Bangwagon fan. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Issue 4 out soon. See the new logo for Wheeled Events Magazine


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2008, 09:14 AM~10540142
> *Wtf you talkin bout chino? Bout a week or so ago you were talkin bout "its over" and "sweep".
> 
> Bangwagon fan. :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2008, 10:14 AM~10540142
> *Wtf you talkin bout chino? Bout a week or so ago you were talkin bout "its over" and "sweep".
> 
> Bangwagon fan. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

sorry to bug ur page but i was wondering if there any clubs by the army stagnery in knoxville tx. i will be moving there for boot camp for trainy. sorry i dont spell very well.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

THANKS.. RAN OUT OF LEAF... ONLY GOT ONE SIDE DONE NOW..
[/quote]
:uh: I know how that is........ One side leafing motha fucka! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2008, 10:14 AM~10540142
> *Wtf you talkin bout chino? Bout a week or so ago you were talkin bout "its over" and "sweep".
> 
> Bangwagon fan. :uh:
> *



getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

text "wheeled" to 68398 to join the WheeledEvents group txt service. Part of the Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine 










reply "stop" to 68398 to leave the Wheeled Events group and stop receiving TX area car show updates.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 30 2008, 11:07 AM~10540641
> *getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2008, 09:14 AM~10540142
> *Wtf you talkin bout chino? Bout a week or so ago you were talkin bout "its over" and "sweep".
> 
> Bangwagon fan. :uh:
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 30 2008, 10:03 AM~10540609
> *:uh:  I know how that is........ One side leafing motha fucka! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 30 2008, 10:29 AM~10540842
> *
> *


wuts up ace


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 10:36 AM~10541451
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


My driver side mirror has been done forever but as for passenger side mannnnn will it ever get done? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 30 2008, 12:28 PM~10542002
> *My driver side mirror has been done forever but as for passenger side mannnnn will it ever get done?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


probably not :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Apr 30 2008, 12:25 PM~10541973
> *wuts up ace
> *


sup glass man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 30 2008, 12:28 PM~10542002
> *My driver side mirror has been done forever but as for passenger side mannnnn will it ever get done?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


one of my mirrors aint even painted.. supposidly he "ran out of paint"


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 01:58 PM~10542616
> *one of my mirrors aint even painted..  supposidly he "ran out of paint"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 30 2008, 09:29 AM~10540842
> *
> *


la chancla made it :0 
























hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2008, 09:30 PM~10537420
> *GETTIN THERE..!!!!
> NEXT STEP.. INTERIOR..
> OR MAYBE A WEINY 2 PUMP SET UP....UNTILL I SAVE BIG MONEY AND GET THE DOUBLE FOR THE NOSE..
> ...


SOME BLACKED OUT RIMS WOULD LOOK HELLA NICE ON IT.......JUST IMO........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 30 2008, 02:46 PM~10543532
> *la chancla made it  :0
> 
> 
> ...


SIC got some competition!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 02:48 PM~10543546
> *SIC got some competition!!!!!!!
> *


not even is going to be a daily hopper LOL dont you know :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 02:58 PM~10542616
> *one of my mirrors aint even painted..  supposidly he "ran out of paint"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2008, 05:00 PM~10543655
> *:uh:
> *


are you lost? the Tupac thread is in off topic....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 04:05 PM~10543706
> *are you lost? the Tupac thread is in off topic....
> *


lol he probably thinks we forgot all about him trying to be captain sav-a-hoe when he was pm'n that one brawd (or who he thought was a brawd).. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 05:05 PM~10543706
> *are you lost? the Tupac thread is in off topic....
> *


AND ARE YOU LOST THE BRIAN MCWHITE TOPIC IS ON THE COUNTRY AND WESTERN WEBSITE.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 05:10 PM~10543769
> *lol   he probably thinks we forgot all about him trying to be captain sav-a-hoe   when he was pm'n that one brawd (or who he thought was a brawd)..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING E-MAIL SENT TO MY PERSONAL E-MAIL ADDRESS ASKING ME *(ARE YOU HOT*)............ :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2008, 04:19 PM~10543860
> *I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING E-MAIL SENT TO MY PERSONAL E-MAIL ADDRESS ASKING ME (ARE YOU HOT)............ :buttkick:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2008, 05:17 PM~10543843
> *AND ARE YOU LOST THE BRIAN MCWHITE TOPIC IS ON THE COUNTRY AND WESTERN WEBSITE.........
> *


Joined: Jun 2002
 























lost and confused noooooooooooooooooob!!!! :uh: 


























lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 05:23 PM~10543899
> *Joined: Jun 2002
> 
> lost and confused noooooooooooooooooob!!!! :uh:
> ...


JUST FOLLOW THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD BACK HOME........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 05:21 PM~10543872
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2008, 05:25 PM~10543923
> *JUST FOLLOW THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD BACK HOME........ :biggrin:
> *


and stay away from the *Chocolate trail* :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

who knows bout this ol skool pimp shit  

i know B does :biggrin: 


LJ Rap - Pimp Daddy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 30 2008, 03:46 PM~10543532
> *la chancla made it  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rivistyle,* chevylo97, Big-Tymer*




fuk this, i'm out :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 03:47 PM~10544238
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rivistyle, chevylo97, Big-Tymer
> fuk this, i'm out  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 04:47 PM~10544238
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rivistyle, chevylo97, Big-Tymer
> fuk this, i'm out  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 30 2008, 04:36 PM~10544093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot dog special at JCI? :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Its a done deal picking up chrome on Friday or Sat. Pat give me call about your stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 04:47 PM~10544238
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rivistyle, chevylo97, Big-Tymer
> fuk this, i'm out  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 30 2008, 04:53 PM~10544280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 30 2008, 04:55 PM~10544303
> *:dunno:
> *


he has training to do,if he is going to go for the title..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 30 2008, 05:53 PM~10544280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aye fkr when you gonna stop by? dont be scared of the white ppl you get a pass  :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 04:59 PM~10544350
> *he has training to do,if he is going to go for the title..
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, Pat can give him a run for the money...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 30 2008, 05:04 PM~10544403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe.. if they had that in olympics, he'd bring home da golden winnie in his mouth.. reppin his country proud.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 05:04 PM~10544403
> *aye fkr when you gonna stop by? dont be scared of the white ppl you get a pass   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:It would be nice if you came by and help with the front end... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 30 2008, 05:09 PM~10544447
> *:thumbsup:It would be nice if you came by and help with the front end... :biggrin:
> *


$100 an hour for mr gmgoodwrench there.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 30 2008, 03:42 PM~10544176
> *:0  :0  :0
> *











:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: got to add sum nuts to la chancla :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 30 2008, 02:46 PM~10543532
> *la chancla made it  :0
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE I GOT A BUMPER FOR UR RIDE.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 05:10 PM~10544457
> *$100 an hour for mr gmgoodwrench there.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 05:52 PM~10544278
> *REPOST  and brian may know about it..but i was there..  ya'll was just rookies while i was already a veteran..
> 
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*Broadcasting live from Club Havana's Friday nights!*_


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 30 2008, 03:53 PM~10544280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pat is not ready


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2008, 07:11 PM~10545475
> *pat is not ready
> *


show,...hop,... race,....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 30 2008, 06:17 PM~10545533
> *show,...hop,... race,....
> 
> 
> ...


280327


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2008, 07:20 PM~10545559
> *280327
> *


ain't trying to start nothing..but that man punked you here in front of everybody.. and you still aint said nothing.. 

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 06:38 PM~10545699
> *ain't trying to start nothing..but that  man punked you here in front of everybody..    and you still aint said nothing..
> 
> :uh:
> *


?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 30 2008, 03:53 PM~10544280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post a pic of the rear end weenie fingers :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2008, 06:47 PM~10545779
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2008, 07:50 PM~10545816
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: hi dave!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 05:28 PM~10543946
> *and stay away from the Chocolate trail :ugh:
> *


ONLY CHCOLATE TRAIL I'M ON IS THE LADY'S NOT THE MEN THAT YOU ARE AFTER.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2008, 07:45 PM~10545770
> *post a pic of the rear end weenie fingers :biggrin:
> *


You go first MINI TRUCKER... :buttkick:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 30 2008, 07:27 PM~10546166
> *You go first MINI TRUCKER... :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hater


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2008, 08:28 PM~10546184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  hater
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2008, 07:41 PM~10545731
> *?
> *


and don't be actin like a lil bitch when we get out da car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Apr 30 2008, 07:50 PM~10545816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




o' friendly azz ******


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 06:10 PM~10544457
> *$100 an hour for mr gmgoodwrench there.
> *


BoJoe gets a discount for going head on in the 64 after them punks on Richmond (back in 97)


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 30 2008, 03:46 PM~10543532
> *la chancla made it  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Can't way to see your show hopper!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 07:50 PM~10546474
> *BoJoe gets a discount for going head on in the 64 after them punks on Richmond (back in 97)
> *


foo i was the one who almost got ran over :twak:

b,pat, & blowjoe
by the way BBQ b-day party at cono's house on 5/10/08 starting at 7pm
Bring you weenie fingers blowjoe!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


SOMEBOY SAY RICHMOND????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i was da one that noticed i had to-go box of wings in back seat of monte.. so stashed out behind the chevron and took a wing break!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 08:56 PM~10546574
> *SOMEBOY SAY RICHMOND????????????
> *


you weren't old enough bitch, so stfu and keep off this subject.



unless you was walking up and down richmond with your fk'n tuba and your doggie..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 08:58 PM~10546594
> *you weren't old enough bitch, so stfu and keep off this subject.
> *


 :0 true he probably was still in elementry


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 07:58 PM~10546594
> *you weren't old enough bitch, so stfu and keep off this subject.
> unless you was walking up and down richmond with your fk'n tuba and your doggie..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2008, 09:55 PM~10546547
> *foo i was the one who almost got ran over :twak:
> 
> by the way BBQ b-day party at cono's houseon 5/10/08 starting at 7pm
> *


you know you qualify


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

DAMN NOE U AINT LET THESE PLAYA HATERS TALK BOUT U... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 09:58 PM~10546594
> *you weren't old enough bitch, so stfu and keep off this subject.
> unless you was walking up and down richmond with your fk'n tuba and your doggie..
> *


Noe was a toddler


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 07:58 PM~10546594
> *you weren't old enough bitch, so stfu and keep off this subject.
> unless you was walking up and down richmond with your fk'n tuba and your doggie..
> *


BITCH PLEASE I BEEN HITTIN YOU STFU AND STAY OUT THIS SUBJECT!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

schooled by a toddler :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 30 2008, 08:04 PM~10546697
> *DAMN NOE U AINT LET THESE PLAYA HATERS TALK BOUT U... :0
> *


HEY I WASNT THE ONE RIDIN ROUND INA PINK ASS MC BACK IN DA DAY.................


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 08:05 PM~10546723
> *BITCH PLEASE I BEEN HITTIN YOU STFU AND STAY OUT THIS SUBJECT!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 08:07 PM~10546743
> *schooled by a toddler :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 08:07 PM~10546747
> *HEY I WASNT THE ONE RIDIN ROUND INA PINK ASS MC BACK IN DA DAY.................
> *


YOU MEAN CANDY METALLIC ROSEWOOD PINK PEARL..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 08:05 PM~10546723
> *BITCH PLEASE I BEEN HITTIN YOU STFU AND STAY OUT THIS SUBJECT!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> THANKS.. RAN OUT OF LEAF... ONLY GOT ONE SIDE DONE NOW..


:uh: I know how that is........ One side leafing motha fucka! :biggrin:
[/quote]
hahaha..



> My driver side mirror has been done forever but as for passenger side mannnnn will it ever get done? :0 :biggrin:


good reminded


> SOME BLACKED OUT RIMS WOULD LOOK HELLA NICE ON IT.......JUST IMO........


either all black.. or red and black


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 30 2008, 10:09 PM~10546765
> *YOU MEAN CANDY METALLIC ROSEWOOD PINK PEARL..
> *


peptorose :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> :uh: I know how that is........ One side leafing motha fucka! :biggrin:


hahaha..
good reminded

either all black.. or red and black
[/quote]
BLK DISH AND SPOKES...RED HUB AND NIPPLES...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 08:11 PM~10546783
> *peptorose :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ALL DAT PINK.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 30 2008, 08:09 PM~10546765
> *YOU MEAN CANDY METALLIC ROSEWOOD PINK PEARL..
> *


YEA....STILL SOME SWEET ASS SHIT THO FOR A 400LBS MAN TO BE RIDIN IN WAT LOOK LIKE A BARBIE N KEN ASS CAR.......


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 08:50 PM~10546474
> *BoJoe gets a discount for going head on in the 64 after them punks on Richmond (back in 97)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> :uh: I know how that is........ One side leafing motha fucka! :biggrin:


hahaha..
good reminded

either all black.. or red and black
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10546805
> *YEA....STILL SOME SWEET ASS SHIT THO FOR A 400LBS MAN TO BE RIDIN IN WAT LOOK LIKE A BARBIE N KEN ASS CAR.......
> *


BIG PIMP HAD THE MATCHING SUIT TO..THE REAL OG PINKY... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 30 2008, 10:13 PM~10546810
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 08:40 PM~10546352
> *o' friendly azz ******
> *


hi danny!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 08:58 PM~10546594
> *you weren't old enough bitch, so stfu and keep off this subject.
> unless you was walking up and down richmond with your fk'n tuba and your doggie..
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 09:05 PM~10546723
> *BITCH PLEASE I BEEN HITTIN YOU STFU AND STAY OUT THIS SUBJECT!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 30 2008, 04:46 PM~10543532
> *la chancla made it  :0
> 
> 
> ...


SEE U GETTIN TO WORK ON IT RIGHT AWAY!  LET ME KNOW WHEN WE GONNA LIFT IT... :biggrin: BY THE WAY I GOT SOMETHING ELSE COMING OUT SOOOOON, WILL IT BE A SINGLE, DOUBLE OR RADICAL?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 30 2008, 09:24 PM~10546931
> *SEE U GETTIN TO WORK ON IT RIGHT AWAY!  LET ME KNOW WHEN  WE GONNA LIFT IT... :biggrin:  BY THE WAY I GOT SOMETHING ELSE COMING OUT SOOOOON, WILL IT BE A SINGLE, DOUBLE OR RADICAL?
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 24 2008, 08:44 AM~10492417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DA BIDNIZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Apr 30 2008, 08:36 PM~10547065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 08:47 PM~10547202
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 09:47 PM~10547202
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I like that color looks nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i went to the lowrider exhibit in LA today. took hella pics, but this damn laptop doesnt have a card reader slot :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 30 2008, 10:27 PM~10546955
> *:0
> *


YEP! IMA DO IT ONE MORE TIME HOMIE, IT WILL HIT T HA STREETS SOON REAL SOON..  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 30 2008, 08:53 PM~10547285
> *YEP! IMA DO IT ONE MORE TIME HOMIE, IT WILL HIT T HA STREETS SOON REAL SOON..   :biggrin:
> *


WACHALE LOCO U DOING DA DAM THING BIG TONY!!!!!!!!!!!  DID U SELL THE LAC YET O QUE??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: *mac2lac*, RAGALAC, MR.64wagon, caveydd81, G-Bodyman, rug442, rivistyle, Lord Goofy, Liv4Lacs

You get tha pic I sent you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 30 2008, 09:05 PM~10546723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with da fif wheel in da back seat!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 30 2008, 09:18 PM~10546878
> *hi danny!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 10:54 PM~10547308
> *WACHALE LOCO U DOING DA DAM THING BIG TONY!!!!!!!!!!!  DID U SELL THE LAC YET O QUE??
> *


NO STILL GOT IT TOO! DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH SO MANY CARZZZ. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 09:05 PM~10547466
> *pics or it didnt happen..and we already seen your tuba and doggie pics..lets see the hittin switches in low's pics..
> with da fif wheel in da back seat!!
> *


***** U SHOULD BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FOR ALL THE PICS U WANA SEE................NEED TO BE WORRIED BOUT RIDING NOT SEEING A ****** PICS N SHIT..............OL PAY PER VIEW ASS NICCA.............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 30 2008, 09:09 PM~10547526
> *NO STILL GOT IT TOO! DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH SO MANY CARZZZ. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS A GOOD PROBLEM NOTA BAD ONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WAT UP ROBERT? QUE ROLLO BRO!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 11:12 PM~10547571
> *THATS A GOOD PROBLEM NOTA BAD ONE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


IT IS WHEN IT COMES TIME FOR THE REGISTRATION IS DO!  BUT IT FEELS GOOD WHEN I WALK OUT MY DOOR IN THE MORNINGS AND ASK MY SELF " "WHAT SHOULD I DRIVE TODAY"..  :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 10:06 PM~10547486
> *
> *


 :barf: hamburger helper was too much info :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 30 2008, 10:53 PM~10547284
> *i went to the lowrider exhibit in LA today.  took hella pics, but this damn laptop doesnt have a card reader slot :angry:
> *



fool, you dont know? nobody in this topic wants to hear about lowriders in a lowrider topic. jeez...




idiot. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 11:25 PM~10547750
> *fool, you dont know?  nobody in this topic wants to hear about lowriders in a lowrider topic.  jeez...
> idiot. :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 10:04 PM~10547462
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: mac2lac, RAGALAC, MR.64wagon, caveydd81, G-Bodyman, rug442, rivistyle, Lord Goofy, Liv4Lacs
> 
> ...



yes sir....good lookin out....let me know...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

68-69 mirrors for sale!! :biggrin: 









Extra set for sale!! :biggrin: 









and if anyone wants these..... :biggrin: 











From that........









.....Empizzle


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 10:32 PM~10547824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 09:32 PM~10547824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST BOUGHT A CADILLAC...............THROW SOME D'ZZ ON THAT HOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 10:32 PM~10547824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ride lookin good on them D's


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2008, 08:11 PM~10545475
> *pat is not ready
> *



mayne pleez, i'm always ready fool :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

looks good Mike


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 11:41 PM~10547914
> *mayne pleez, i'm always ready fool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


20s :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:  

fk china's.....Dayton's all day......

went to my homie's to trim the plastic clips on the skirts and he says....where the hell did you get these D's bitch>>?? i said i've had them.... :biggrin: 

:0  :angry: <<<him

:cheesy: :biggrin:  <<<me

haha......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 11:42 PM~10547929
> *20s :uh:
> *



ha u know how i roll doggie :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 30 2008, 10:40 PM~10547897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you homie's.....took the pics while i was on the phone with ragalac talkin bout doggie's and full body swaps .....thought bout resurrecting the wrecked one for a whole min...... :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 11:44 PM~10547944
> *ha u know how i roll doggie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2008, 11:46 PM~10547974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oscars caddy money :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 11:48 PM~10547988
> *oscars caddy money :cheesy:
> *


nope  :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 10:25 PM~10547750
> *fool, you dont know?  nobody in this topic wants to hear about lowriders in a lowrider topic.  jeez...
> idiot. :uh:
> *


sorry. i'll go somewhere else


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

BALLIN!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 11:54 PM~10548044
> *BALLIN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 11:41 PM~10547914
> *mayne pleez, i'm always ready fool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


20'S WILL GET THE JOB DONE, BUT I HAD TO MOVE ON IN LIFE...BUT 20 ARE STILL OK.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 10:54 PM~10548044
> *BALLIN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


transformers :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2008, 10:10 PM~10547552
> ****** U SHOULD BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FOR ALL THE PICS U WANA SEE................NEED TO BE WORRIED BOUT RIDING NOT SEEING A ****** PICS N SHIT..............OL PAY PER VIEW ASS NICCA.............
> *


well,you one actin like you was king of richmond.. but i dont remember seeing you there.. 

i remember seeing lone star.. i remember remember seeing chismelows.. remember alot of other ******.. so just admit you lying and let it go.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> hahaha..
> good reminded
> 
> either all black.. or red and black


BLK DISH AND SPOKES...RED HUB AND NIPPLES... 
[/quote]
i been thinking blk dish, blk back spokes.hub
every other front spoke red.. chrome nips and spinner..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> BLK DISH AND SPOKES...RED HUB AND NIPPLES...


i been thinking blk dish, blk back spokes.hub
every other front spoke red.. chrome nips and spinner..
[/quote]




:uh: Dre n SIC :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAshEaV1r3Q


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 30 2008, 11:25 PM~10548344
> *i been thinking blk dish, blk back spokes.hub
> every other front spoke red.. chrome nips and spinner..
> *


gay


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 12:00 AM~10548696
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 30 2008, 01:40 PM~10542501
> *sup glass man
> *


wut it do :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 1 2008, 12:04 AM~10548722
> *x2
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 30 2008, 09:53 PM~10547284
> *i went to the lowrider exhibit in LA today.  took hella pics, but this damn laptop doesnt have a card reader slot :angry:
> *


where gonna hit that exhibit up in a couple of months. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Apr 30 2008, 05:19 PM~10543860
> *I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING E-MAIL SENT TO MY PERSONAL E-MAIL ADDRESS ASKING ME (ARE YOU HOT)............ :buttkick:
> *


 :0  hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> i been thinking blk dish, blk back spokes.hub
> every other front spoke red.. chrome nips and spinner..


 :uh: Dre n SIC :uh:
[/quote]

hahah...


> gay


different


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 30 2008, 04:15 PM~10544491
> *HEY HOMIE I GOT A BUMPER FOR UR RIDE.
> *


pm sent


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 30 2008, 08:24 PM~10546931
> *SEE U GETTIN TO WORK ON IT RIGHT AWAY!  LET ME KNOW WHEN  WE GONNA LIFT IT... :biggrin:  BY THE WAY I GOT SOMETHING ELSE COMING OUT SOOOOON, WILL IT BE A SINGLE, DOUBLE OR RADICAL?
> *


what ever it takes to seat in on its bumper . si no a puros chanclasos :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2008, 07:06 PM~10545419
> *Broadcasting live from Club Havana's Friday nights!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown: 

I guess Erik didnt smell that bad then huh Latin?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2008, 11:02 PM~10548122
> *well,you one actin like you was king of richmond..  but i dont remember seeing you there..
> 
> i remember seeing lone star.. i remember remember seeing chismelows..    remember alot of other ******.. so just admit you lying and let it go.
> *



I remember when the cops would walk around at each light looking for minors after 12. That and the no U-turn signs helped kill the whole scene. I remember bitches hanging out of car windows or through sunroofs with video cameras. I remember going with some guys from Magnolia and meeting some other vatos that had jumped some fools and when a van of them other fools came by, they shot at us. So we chased them onto the freeway....****** was rolling up at 80-90 breaking out van windows with crowbars and "the club" AHAHAHA my POS 2.8L V6 Blazer could barely keep up!! :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2008, 08:57 AM~10549942
> *I remember when the cops would walk around at each light looking for minors after 12.  That and the no U-turn signs helped kill the whole scene.  I remember bitches hanging out of car windows or through sunroofs with video cameras. I remember going with some guys from Magnolia and meeting some other vatos that had jumped some fools and when a van of them other fools came by, they shot at us.  So we chased them onto the freeway....****** was rolling up at 80-90 breaking out van windows with crowbars and "the club" AHAHAHA my POS 2.8L V6 Blazer could barely keep up!! :angry:
> *


 :0 DUAL WAS GANGSTER BACK IN THE DAY? :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 30 2008, 09:54 PM~10548044
> *BALLIN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DO U FLOSS SO HARD..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2008, 06:57 AM~10549942
> *I remember when the cops would walk around at each light looking for minors after 12.  That and the no U-turn signs helped kill the whole scene.  I remember bitches hanging out of car windows or through sunroofs with video cameras. I remember going with some guys from Magnolia and meeting some other vatos that had jumped some fools and when a van of them other fools came by, they shot at us.  So we chased them onto the freeway....****** was rolling up at 80-90 breaking out van windows with crowbars and "the club" AHAHAHA my POS 2.8L V6 Blazer could barely keep up!! :angry:
> *


WAS IT THAT NIGHT AT THE SHELL GAS STATION?? I WAS THERE PUTTING GAS..TURNED AROUND LIKE WHAT THA FK THESE WETS DOING.. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 1 2008, 09:03 AM~10550250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA it was at a Shell. I kinda pulled up and my homies met some friends up....they had apparently done it. Afterwards, I ran into them at Mason park...and they told me "thats what happens when you hang out with the wrong people.." I was like WTF?!? I think they were OMM or some shyt :uh: 

They busted out back window of my blazer...luckily i had convinced my homie to not stay in it while we got down. :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

had to tell the dad that I was parked at Taco Cabana and 2 fools started shooting at each other and poor little typhoonwannabe blazer was caught in the crossfire. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THAT WAS IN 97 0R 98


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2008, 08:53 AM~10549931
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2008, 08:45 AM~10550551
> *had to tell the dad that I was parked at Taco Cabana and 2 fools started shooting at each other and poor little typhoonwannabe blazer was caught in the crossfire. :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS BACK IN 97 OR 98


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 09:53 AM~10550622
> *THAT WAS BACK IN 97 OR 98
> *


I am guessing..it was after HS which I graduated c/o 94. and I bought the Dakota in March 98...I think THAT blazer I bought in 96 so anywhere between 96 and early 98.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2008, 10:43 AM~10550537
> *naw..them fools thought they were...I did the saggin dickies thing, but still with rocker vibe.
> *


I PICKED ME UP SOME DICKIES FROM FIESTA............ :biggrin: 

THANX FOR THE HOOK UP LATIN........... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 1 2008, 10:29 AM~10550874
> *I PICKED ME UP SOME DICKIES FROM FIESTA............ :biggrin:
> 
> THANX FOR THE HOOK UP LATIN........... :thumbsup:
> *


Thats where I used to get them too...I think they only got up to a certain size...for teh big boys the best place I know of is Shorty's. He stocks all sizes and the plus sizes too. :biggrin: So coca, if you ever blow up, you know where to go


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 1 2008, 09:29 AM~10550874
> *I PICKED ME UP SOME DICKIES FROM FIESTA............ :biggrin:
> 
> THANX FOR THE HOOK UP LATIN........... :thumbsup:
> *


shhhh impala65 might go snitchin AGAIN


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 10:38 AM~10550942
> *shhhh impala65 might go snitchin AGAIN
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2008, 07:57 AM~10549942
> *I remember when the cops would walk around at each light looking for minors after 12.  That and the no U-turn signs helped kill the whole scene.  I remember bitches hanging out of car windows or through sunroofs with video cameras. I remember going with some guys from Magnolia and meeting some other vatos that had jumped some fools and when a van of them other fools came by, they shot at us.  So we chased them onto the freeway....****** was rolling up at 80-90 breaking out van windows with crowbars and "the club" AHAHAHA my POS 2.8L V6 Blazer could barely keep up!! :angry:
> *


good times.  



> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 10:38 AM~10550942
> *shhhh impala65 might go snitchin AGAIN
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just so u suckaaaaaas know............


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 10:50 AM~10551029
> *good times.
> :scrutinize:
> *


The Club...perfect for breaking car windows. One club antitheft device becomes to window striking devices. Perfect for vandalism. Buy yours today for a one time Tv special....hurry. Only while supplies last .


HAHAH


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2008, 10:52 AM~10551058
> *just so u suckaaaaaas know............
> 
> 
> ...


So we know what? that you roll the big I? 

Who's kid is that? Aspiring model? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2008, 10:54 AM~10551083
> *The Club...perfect for breaking car windows.  One club antitheft device becomes to window striking devices. Perfect for vandalism.  Buy yours today for a one time Tv special....hurry. Only while supplies last .
> HAHAH
> 
> ...


umm.. US lowriders dont need club if we wanna break windows.. usually carrying one of these...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 10:57 AM~10551114
> *umm..    US lowriders dont need club if we wanna break windows.. usually carrying one of these...
> 
> 
> ...


When chasing that Astro van on 59, the low lows fell back and one had a blowout....the only ones that kept up with the van were the Explorer and my Blazer. The van had passed off the gun, so they changed lanes next to another older van and had it tossed back...after which they kept shootin.

Ahhh crazy nights.....that pretty much finished off richmond for me. It was near the end already anyway. Stupid no U-turn signs went up, my cousins rollin with me kept gettin caught past curfew, all the nightclubs started closing, more and more cops, less and less people. So thats the answer to this topics question. Me getting shot at is what happend to Richmond Ave. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2008, 09:52 AM~10551058
> *just so u suckaaaaaas know............
> 
> 
> ...


know what ???? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 10:08 AM~10551220
> *know what ???? :uh:
> *


U AINT KNOW?????SLIM SOLD HIS CAR TO HIS LIL GOD DAUGHTER!!!!!!!!DUHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2008, 11:38 AM~10550941
> *Thats where I used to get them too...I think they only got up to a certain size...for teh big boys the best place I know of is Shorty's.  He stocks all sizes and the plus sizes too. :biggrin:  So coca, if you ever blow up, you know where to go
> *


I SEEN THEM OVER AT SHORTY'S BUT I DON'T THINK I'LL GAIN ANYMORE WEIGHT.......... :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:41 AM~10551438
> *U AINT KNOW?????SLIM SOLD HIS CAR TO HIS LIL GOD DAUGHTER!!!!!!!!DUHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ooohhhhhhh now i know.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 11:51 AM~10551496
> *ooohhhhhhh now i know.....
> *


and knowing is half the battle!! GI JOE!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 09:06 AM~10550264
> *HOW DO U FLOSS SO HARD..... :biggrin:
> *


I INVEST IN DAYTON'S NOT J'S.....HAHAHA.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 1 2008, 11:07 AM~10551573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i invest in hennessy :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 10:38 AM~10550942
> *shhhh impala65 might go snitchin AGAIN
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 1 2008, 11:54 AM~10551926
> *:yes:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 12:56 PM~10551936
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anybody going to the austin show this weekend???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, 1984CADDY, *RAGALAC*

what up rag?? u been kinda quiet since the tuba picture popped back up...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 12:59 PM~10551960
> *anybody going to the austin show this weekend???
> *


might be takin a trip up there in tha tre...down to ride or what? cant be eating no fried chicken in tha tre tho


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 1 2008, 12:00 PM~10551974
> *might be takin a trip up there in tha tre...down to ride or what? cant be eating no fried chicken in tha tre tho*


thats racist... yea ill roll but i gotta be able to sip that hennessy on the way... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2008, 11:20 AM~10551677
> *I INVEST IN DAYTON'S NOT J'S.....HAHAHA.....
> *


:uh: .... WORDS FROM A TRUE HATER..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 12:00 PM~10551968
> *3 Members: cali rydah, 1984CADDY, RAGALAC
> 
> what up rag?? u been kinda quiet since the tuba picture popped back up...
> *


LOL NA AINT TRIPPIN ION GIVA SHIT BOUT THAT SHIT..................JUST TRYING TO GET READY FOR DA SUMMER YA FEEL ME...............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 12:07 PM~10552024
> *LOL NA AINT TRIPPIN ION GIVA SHIT BOUT THAT SHIT..................JUST TRYING TO GET READY FOR DA SUMMER YA FEEL ME...............
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 01:04 PM~10551996
> *thats racist... yea ill roll but i gotta be able to sip that hennessy on the way... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 1 2008, 12:09 PM~10552044
> *:0
> *


ill even get one with a lid on it just so i dont spill yac in the tre :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 1 2008, 01:00 PM~10551974
> *might be takin a trip up there in tha tre...down to ride or what? cant be eating no fried chicken in tha tre tho
> *


whens the austin show


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 12:08 PM~10552031
> *:yes:
> *


****** CAN SUCK ON MY TUBA ALL THEY WANT.....................YA HEARDDDDDDDD MEEEEE...............

SO WAT UP MAN STILL AINT NARROWED IT DOWN TO WICH CHEVY U GON TEAR UP OR WAT??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 12:15 PM~10552085
> *ill even get one with a lid on it just so i dont spill yac in the tre  :0
> *


MCDONALDS CUP.......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 01:15 PM~10552085
> *ill even get one with a lid on it just so i dont spill yac in the tre  :0
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+May 1 2008, 12:16 PM~10552093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gas station coffee cup with the sippy lid


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 1 2008, 12:19 PM~10552121
> *:rofl:
> *


just let me know if u gonna roll b4 so i can be prepared...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 01:21 PM~10552135
> *just let me know if u gonna roll b4 so i can be prepared...
> *


let me get with carlos see if he down to roll... want go check it out.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 01:59 PM~10551960
> *anybody going to the austin show this weekend???
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 12:20 PM~10552127
> *5-4-08
> sold the 93 gonna hack the 96 again and leave the 95 og
> gas station coffee cup with the sippy lid
> *


LOL.......SIPPY CUP WIT DA HENN IN IT ASS NICCA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 1 2008, 12:22 PM~10552143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or catch me actin a ass off the hennessy and mudslide in the coffee cup...thats my usual mix... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 1 2008, 01:22 PM~10552143
> *let me get with carlos see if he down to roll... want go check it out.
> *


got to work sunday.unless i say i got diarrhea hehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 1 2008, 01:22 PM~10552143
> *let me get with carlos see if he down to roll... want go check it out.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 1 2008, 10:54 AM~10551518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST DA WAY BIGPIMP LIKES EM...............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+May 1 2008, 12:36 PM~10552280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and so was that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 1 2008, 11:41 AM~10551438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 01:40 PM~10552316
> *JUST DA WAY BIGPIMP LIKES EM...............
> *


i like em thick.. but not a flabby thick, i like em firm thick.. kinda like dat brawd on grays anatomy..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 09:51 AM~10550608
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 02:27 PM~10552185
> *
> :uh:
> *


WORKING ON SECERT MISSION.........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2008, 03:14 PM~10552634
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 

How ya been?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 03:18 PM~10552680
> *:biggrin:
> 
> How ya been?
> *


LOOK A MR. FRIENDLY............ :twak:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

wuz up to all the low lows


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 1 2008, 03:22 PM~10552704
> *LOOK A MR. FRIENDLY............ :twak:
> *


i am on happy meds :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 02:24 PM~10552725
> *i am on happy meds  :yes:
> *


i been on happy meds, should see when i ain't on em.. really unpleasant then..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 02:27 PM~10552746
> *i been on happy meds, should see when i ain't on em..
> *


 :uh: probably like this :angry: :guns: :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 1 2008, 03:28 PM~10552754
> *:uh: probably like this :angry:  :guns:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 1 2008, 02:28 PM~10552754
> *:uh: probably like this :angry:  :guns:  :wave:
> *


pretty much..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 03:24 PM~10552725
> *i am on happy meds  :yes:
> *


WHAT'S THAT NOODLES AND DUCK SAUCE?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 02:30 PM~10552772
> *pretty much..
> *


You still workin weekends or did they give you off


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 1 2008, 02:30 PM~10552777
> *WHAT'S THAT NOODLES AND DUCK SAUCE?
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 1 2008, 03:36 PM~10552829
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


HIT ME UP ON INFO OF YOU DAD'S INTERIOR SHOP. I NEED TO HAVE THAT ON THE LINE UP.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 1 2008, 02:31 PM~10552786
> *You still workin weekends or did they give you off
> *


off weekends now.. 


reminds me.. maybe they'll have free beer!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.... look at bottom says you can't take alcoholic beverages on property!!


:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *mac2lac, lone star*, NoCaddyLikeMine, johnnychingas
:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 03:24 PM~10552725
> *i am on happy meds  :yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

pasadena ,tex


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 1 2008, 01:04 PM~10551998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 1 2008, 03:30 PM~10552777
> *WHAT'S THAT NOODLES AND DUCK SAUCE?
> *


whats yours? fried chicken and watermelon? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 03:55 PM~10553002
> *:uh:
> *


well hello there my pasty friend  :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 03:27 PM~10552746
> *i been on happy meds, should see when i ain't on em.. really unpleasant then..
> *


got my CHL coming in the mail soon :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 03:08 PM~10553147
> *got my CHL coming in the mail soon  :biggrin:
> *


 cause us fat ****** aint fixin to try to fight..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 04:10 PM~10553160
> *
> *


Happy meds + CHL = pointless


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2008, 04:05 PM~10553110
> *
> sup homie
> 
> *


WAZ GOING TO WORK ON RIDE LATER TODAY BUTR RAIN IS OUT........ :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 04:06 PM~10553120
> *whats yours? fried chicken and watermelon?  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T EAT FRIED CHICKEN... :nono: BUT WATERMELON.......  PLUS YOUR KINFOLK SALE CHICKEN AND WATERMELON AT BUFFET TABLE........ :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 1 2008, 03:14 PM~10553205
> *DON'T EAT FRIED CHICKEN... :nono: BUT WATERMELON.......  PLUS YOUR KINFOLK SALE CHICKEN AND WATERMELON AT BUFFET TABLE........ :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 03:10 PM~10553164
> *Happy meds + CHL = pointless
> *


with your eyes, you'd never hit anyone anyway.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 1 2008, 03:48 PM~10553446
> *:loco:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

1st of da month.. know anybody wanna sell a lone star card, i'll give em .25 on da dollar. brawd i usually make deal with, got locked up. :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 30 2008, 09:41 PM~10547914
> *mayne pleez, i'm always ready fool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this foo bust out with twenties


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 1 2008, 02:49 PM~10553454
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2008, 11:20 AM~10551677
> *I INVEST IN DAYTON'S NOT J'S.....HAHAHA.....
> *


x2 i member when they were $120


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2008, 04:12 PM~10553583
> *x2 i member when they were $120
> *


i member when they were $120 too, and thought to myself..fk that, thats for pretty boys..imma keep sportin my chucks!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 02:08 PM~10553147
> *got my CHL coming in the mail soon  :biggrin:
> *


had mine since 1999


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 1 2008, 08:53 AM~10550622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wat up Fam!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 05:15 PM~10553598
> *i member when they were $120 too, and thought to myself..fk that, thats for pretty boys..imma keep sportin my chucks!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 1 2008, 05:19 PM~10553620
> *
> the best kind :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2008, 05:12 PM~10553583
> *x2 i member when they were $120
> *



never owned any cus they didn't have 'cankle' size huh? :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 1 2008, 04:28 PM~10553685
> *never owned any cus they didn't have 'cankle' size huh?  :uh:
> *


i couldnt afford j's


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 03:15 PM~10553598
> *i member when they were $120 too, and thought to myself..fk that, thats for pretty boys..imma keep sportin my chucks!
> *


 :uh: ..fk ur chucks.....dont hate cause the leather on J's dont expand for your hooves...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 1 2008, 03:28 PM~10553685
> *never owned any cus they didn't have 'cankle' size huh?  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: ..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 1 2008, 03:32 PM~10553706
> *i couldnt afford j's
> *


its alright homie i got the hook up...holla at me..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 04:35 PM~10553722
> *its alright homie i got the hook up...holla at me..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HERE YOU GO DANNY...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 04:32 PM~10553710
> *:uh: ..fk ur chucks.....dont hate cause the leather on J's dont expand for your hooves...
> *


j's come and go.. but chucks are legends.. and only needed 1 style.  
besides, after J's stop being made by nike, they sucked.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 12:08 PM~10551220
> *know what ???? :uh:
> *


DEEEEEEZZZZZ NUUUUUTTTTTZZZZZZZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 04:42 PM~10553767
> *HERE YOU GO DANNY...
> 
> 
> ...


navy black and white for me only, but if thats go.. go ahead on bro.. do your thing.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 03:45 PM~10553784
> *j's come and go..  but chucks are legends..  and only needed 1 style.
> besides, after J's stop being made by nike, they sucked.
> 
> ...


JUS LET YOU KNOW..JORDAN BOUGHT THE CHUCK DESIGN...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 04:57 PM~10553854
> *JUS LET YOU KNOW..JORDAN BOUGHT THE CHUCK DESIGN...
> 
> 
> ...


post the pic of the old ones


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2008, 03:18 PM~10553611
> *had mine since 1999
> *


slow down gangsta


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 03:59 PM~10553868
> *post the pic of the old ones
> *


I DONT HAVE ONE..THE COACH PHLY'S?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

"SKY JORDANS"



http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...3US233%26sa%3DN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 04:04 PM~10553912
> *"SKY JORDANS"
> http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...3US233%26sa%3DN
> *


THOSE COME IN GRAY...the only ones i seen


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 05:05 PM~10553920
> *THOSE COME IN GRAY...the only ones i seen
> *


the ones in that site are samples


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2008, 06:00 PM~10553883
> *slow down gangsta
> *



he likes to feel like 'the big man on campus' :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim u can always count on the southside to take something and make it better  

106-j-dawg_feat._lil_keke_big_pokey_bun_b_slim_thug_trae-ridin_on_4s_remix.mp3 - 6.05MB


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2008, 02:18 PM~10552680
> *:biggrin:
> 
> How ya been?
> *


I've been fabulous! Lol!

How have you been?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 1 2008, 04:13 PM~10553970
> *he likes to feel like 'the big man on campus'  :uh:
> *


that right bitch all eye's on me (including yours) every morning when i pull up to he shop


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dave, did u leave pat in the attic too long today or what???

he said ya'll are gonna barbeque a couple a weenies, jus the two of you. then ur gonna steam up some buns and serve them hot n' fresh topped with secret sauce made with a lil somethin from the both of you. then ur gonna strip naked and oil each other up with some slick 50 and roll around in a kiddie pool you both picked out at walmart. its pink with dinosaurs. then ur gonna end the evening with a nightcap of man-made drunk juice and a lil game ya'll call 'pin the tail in the donkey'. a gay spinoff of the childs game you accidentally invented while fumbling around in the dark for each others keys. after that, he said somethin about 'pumpin each other up---' .

thats when i found myself disgusted and vomiting violently.

unless i misunderstood, thats all pretty gay.



















u got one hell of an imagination in that whopper head


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. SHORTDOG LIVE IN THE MIX STARTING AT 7:30PM. SEND REQUESTS BY EMAILING [email protected] OR CALLING 713.643.2328

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2008, 06:39 PM~10554154
> *dave, did u leave pat in the attic too long today or what???
> 
> he said ya'll are gonna barbeque a couple a weenies, jus the two of you. then ur gonna steam up some buns and serve them hot n' fresh topped with secret sauce made with a lil somethin from the both of you. then ur gonna strip naked and oil each other up with some slick 50 and roll around in a kiddie pool you both picked out at walmart. its pink with dinosaurs. then ur gonna end the evening with a nightcap of man-made drunk juice and a lil game ya'll call 'pin the tail in the donkey'. a gay spinoff of the childs game you accidentally invented while fumbling around in the dark for each others keys. after that, he said somethin about 'pumpin each other up---' .
> ...




:0 wtf


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2008, 06:38 PM~10554146
> *that right bitch all eye's on me (including yours) every morning when i pull up to he shop
> *




***, how can we miss you :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 1 2008, 01:16 PM~10552651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 set myself up for that one :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2008, 04:39 PM~10554154
> *dave, did u leave pat in the attic too long today or what???
> 
> he said ya'll are gonna barbeque a couple a weenies, jus the two of you. then ur gonna steam up some buns and serve them hot n' fresh topped with secret sauce made with a lil somethin from the both of you. then ur gonna strip naked and oil each other up with some slick 50 and roll around in a kiddie pool you both picked out at walmart. its pink with dinosaurs. then ur gonna end the evening with a nightcap of man-made drunk juice and a lil game ya'll call 'pin the tail in the donkey'. a gay spinoff of the childs game you accidentally invented while fumbling around in the dark for each others keys. after that, he said somethin about 'pumpin each other up---' .
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

got us confused with you and danny


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2008, 04:18 PM~10553611
> *had mine since 1999
> *


I had mine a few months before you... uffin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 1 2008, 05:13 PM~10553970
> *he likes to feel like 'the big man on campus'  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2008, 05:39 PM~10554154
> *dave, did u leave pat in the attic too long today or what???
> 
> he said ya'll are gonna barbeque a couple a weenies, jus the two of you. then ur gonna steam up some buns and serve them hot n' fresh topped with secret sauce made with a lil somethin from the both of you. then ur gonna strip naked and oil each other up with some slick 50 and roll around in a kiddie pool you both picked out at walmart. its pink with dinosaurs. then ur gonna end the evening with a nightcap of man-made drunk juice and a lil game ya'll call 'pin the tail in the donkey'. a gay spinoff of the childs game you accidentally invented while fumbling around in the dark for each others keys. after that, he said somethin about 'pumpin each other up---' .
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 1 2008, 05:32 PM~10554532
> *I had mine a few months before you... uffin:
> *


 a year to be exact


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2008, 04:39 PM~10554154
> *dave, did u leave pat in the attic too long today or what???
> 
> he said ya'll are gonna barbeque a couple a weenies, jus the two of you. then ur gonna steam up some buns and serve them hot n' fresh topped with secret sauce made with a lil somethin from the both of you. then ur gonna strip naked and oil each other up with some slick 50 and roll around in a kiddie pool you both picked out at walmart. its pink with dinosaurs. then ur gonna end the evening with a nightcap of man-made drunk juice and a lil game ya'll call 'pin the tail in the donkey'. a gay spinoff of the childs game you accidentally invented while fumbling around in the dark for each others keys. after that, he said somethin about 'pumpin each other up---' .
> ...


no but he(pat) will be grilling it up this saturday. There's going to be alot of welding,cutting, power tools and hand tools being used at his house this saturday


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2008, 05:39 PM~10554154
> *dave, did u leave pat in the attic too long today or what???
> 
> he said ya'll are gonna barbeque a couple a weenies, jus the two of you. then ur gonna steam up some buns and serve them hot n' fresh topped with secret sauce made with a lil somethin from the both of you. then ur gonna strip naked and oil each other up with some slick 50 and roll around in a kiddie pool you both picked out at walmart. its pink with dinosaurs. then ur gonna end the evening with a nightcap of man-made drunk juice and a lil game ya'll call 'pin the tail in the donkey'. a gay spinoff of the childs game you accidentally invented while fumbling around in the dark for each others keys. after that, he said somethin about 'pumpin each other up---' .
> ...


:ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Shortdog dropping all of them hits! :thumbsup: 

http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2008, 06:52 PM~10554632
> *a year to be exact
> *


thanks since you said so. :twak: :guns:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2008, 07:19 PM~10554834
> *D.J. Shortdog dropping all of them hits!  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.thebeat713.com
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 1 2008, 06:29 PM~10554922
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2008, 07:57 PM~10554663
> *no but he will be grilling it up this saturday. There going to be alot of welding,cutting, power tools and hand tools being used at his house this saturday
> *



dave, got any duct board?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407484


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 1 2008, 07:09 PM~10555303
> *dave, got any duct board?
> *


 for sale yes :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 04:57 PM~10553854
> *JUS LET YOU KNOW..JORDAN JOCKED THE CHUCK DESIGN...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+May 1 2008, 06:57 PM~10554663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: any bday partys this weekend?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2008, 06:46 PM~10555082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT MESS WIT THE BULL YA GET THE HORNS.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 09:29 PM~10555455
> *DONT MESS WIT THE BULL YA GET THE HORNS.... :biggrin:
> *


El Boo'chit! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 07:18 PM~10555365
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: ...  "JOCKED" ..STILL USING THEM 80'S WORDS...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2008, 05:42 PM~10554172
> *D.J. SHORTDOG LIVE IN THE MIX STARTING AT 7:30PM.  SEND REQUESTS BY EMAILING [email protected] OR CALLING 713.643.2328
> 
> HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 1 2008, 09:32 PM~10555502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:uh: any bday partys this weekend?
[/quote]
My sisters


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2008, 07:30 PM~10555471
> *El Boo'chit!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 08:32 PM~10555498
> *:uh: ...   "JOCKED" ..STILL USING THEM 80'S WORDS...
> *


might as well, since i'm wearing da same shoes.  



> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 1 2008, 08:33 PM~10555510
> *My sisters
> *


she hot? :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 08:36 PM~10555539
> *might as well, since i'm wearing da same shoes.
> she hot?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yep she is 10 though


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@May 1 2008, 09:33 PM~10555513
> *
> *


que onda brim?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10555521
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 08:20 PM~10555381
> *:uh: any bday partys this weekend?
> *


i know of one but i dont think im invited to that one.... :roflmao:


but nah i dont really got anything planned this weekend.....SO FAR! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2008, 05:14 PM~10553984
> *slim u can always count on the southside to take something and make it better
> 
> 106-j-dawg_feat._lil_keke_big_pokey_bun_b_slim_thug_trae-ridin_on_4s_remix.mp3 - 6.05MB
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2008, 07:45 PM~10555614
> *i know of one but i dont think im invited to that one.... :roflmao:
> but nah i dont really got anything planned this weekend.....SO FAR! :biggrin:
> *


 WESTCOTT SAT U CAN BE GUEST


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena+May 1 2008, 08:40 PM~10555563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me details.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 1 2008, 08:51 PM~10555668
> *WESTCOTT SAT U CAN BE GUEST
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 08:51 PM~10555670
> *pm me details.
> *


i dont got details. im not invited.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2008, 09:00 PM~10555767
> *i dont got details. im not invited.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh: que rollo loco con


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+May 1 2008, 04:12 PM~10553583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HATERS..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 1 2008, 08:16 AM~10549752
> *what ever it takes to seat in on its bumper . si no a puros chanclasos  :roflmao:
> *


we get it on tha bumper!  wat up LOCO.


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

nada nomas aqui


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 1 2008, 10:52 PM~10556230
> *nada nomas aqui
> *


watz up homie!







:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2008, 09:39 PM~10556134
> *HATERS..... :biggrin:
> *


you o' country azz lucky to be wearing shoes at all. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 1 2008, 09:59 PM~10556304
> *watz up homie!
> 
> 
> ...


putting hoo doo's on da bumper..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@May 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10556154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Individuals and Empire kicking it.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2008, 08:39 PM~10556134
> *HATERS..... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 09:08 PM~10556427
> *Individuals and Empire kicking it.....
> *


and you got to love it :biggrin: and thats the way it needs to


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 1 2008, 11:28 PM~10556638
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@May 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10556154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the 3 big pimps from Texas City


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@May 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10556154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good!!!!!!


and props to big country for having that lincoln and choppin it up in less than a month!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2008, 08:43 PM~10555591
> *que onda brim?
> *


What's going on Latin ?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10556689
> *lookin good!!!!!!
> and props to big country for having that lincoln and choppin it up in less than a month!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


props to you and your car to,, but my name is big texas,, big country is some one i know


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 1 2008, 08:43 PM~10555591
> *que onda brim?
> *


What's going on Latin ?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 1 2008, 09:38 PM~10556734
> *props to you and your car to,, but my name is big texas,, big country is some one i know
> *


lol koo i got ya!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 09:34 PM~10556689
> *lookin good!!!!!!
> and props to big country for having that lincoln and choppin it up in less than a month!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


props to you and your car to,, but my name is big texas,, big country is some one i know


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 1 2008, 09:38 PM~10556734
> *props to you and your car to,, but my name is big texas,, big country is some one i know
> *


LORD BIG TX...wut it iz homie..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 09:41 PM~10556768
> *lol koo i got ya!
> *


sorry about that my shit is fucking up


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10556820
> *LORD BIG TX...wut iz homie..
> *


nothing much,, hows it going on your end


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10556820
> *LORD BIG TX...wut it iz homie..
> *


goof aint it pass ur bedtime ???????????lol hey i got them j's in ur avatar...................well the fake ones but i got em :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 11:33 PM~10556678
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT'S UP WHITE BREAD!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:48 PM~10556848
> *goof aint it pass ur bedtime ???????????lol hey i got them j's in ur avatar...................well the fake ones but i got em :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 09:48 PM~10556848
> *goof aint it pass ur bedtime ???????????lol hey i got them j's in ur avatar...................well the fake ones but i got em :biggrin:
> *


wut up homie....holla at me ill have u J up..what color and retro??..  ..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 1 2008, 09:47 PM~10556841
> *nothing much,, hows it going on your end
> *


waiting on pete to send me pics from the PLAYERs PARADISE show..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 09:50 PM~10556874
> *
> *


u getting da 17/6...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 09:50 PM~10556876
> *wut up homie....holla at me ill have u J up..what color and retro??..  ..
> *


well when its time for me to re up on em ill get at u.............


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:53 PM~10556899
> *u getting da 17/6...
> *


im done with the jordans, i can use differnt pairs of shoes for 78 days straight

im just waiting for the 11s


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 09:58 PM~10556943
> *im done with the jordans, i can use differnt pairs of shoes for 78 days straight
> 
> im just waiting for the 11s
> *


dec...11/12 ..red/blk..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 09:52 PM~10556893
> *waiting on pete to send me pics from the PLAYERs PARADISE show..
> *


ok will let me see what i can do,, what are you looking for all the pic he got or some that you like


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

GOOF I WANT THESE 16'S I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO FIND EM ANYWHERE...............IF U CAN GET THESE THEN WE GON HAVE TO WORK SOMETHIN OUT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:00 PM~10556957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those coming out in june 21st... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:59 PM~10556951
> *dec...11/12 ..red/blk..
> *


they will look good with my ogs(nike box)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 09:58 PM~10556943
> *im done with the jordans, i can use differnt pairs of shoes for 78 days straight
> 
> im just waiting for the 11s
> *


SHIT PUT THEM HOES ON EBAY,FLIP EM, THEN DUMP THE MONEY IN TO DA FODO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

WIT THE MONEY PEOPLE WILL PAY FOR THEM SHOES U MIGHT BE ABLE TO BUY U A 2DOOR ALSO :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

sz7 :0 dont have to pay more than 100 for my shit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:01 PM~10556964
> *those coming out in june... :0
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECT TIME FOR MY BDAY PRESENT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 10:02 PM~10556983
> *sz7  :0  dont have to pay more than 100 for my shit
> 
> 
> ...


LUCKY SMALL FOOT FUCKER!!!!!! I WEAR A FUCKIN SIZE 12!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: DAS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 10:02 PM~10556983
> *sz7  :0  dont have to pay more than 100 for my shit
> 
> 
> ...


true red is now varsity red..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SUP MICK I SEE U DOWN THERE........... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:04 PM~10557001
> *LUCKY SMALL FOOT FUCKER!!!!!! I WEAR A FUCKIN SIZE 12!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry: DAS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!
> *


im a 12..they never sell out in 12...jus 9-10.5 average size foot


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 11:02 PM~10556976
> *SHIT PUT THEM HOES ON EBAY,FLIP EM, THEN DUMP THE MONEY IN TO DA FODO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> WIT THE MONEY PEOPLE WILL PAY FOR THEM SHOES U MIGHT BE ABLE TO BUY U A 2DOOR ALSO :0
> *


if i wanted to do that might as well put these, just a taste


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*BBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
WHERE YA BEEN HOMIE..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:06 PM~10557024
> *im a 12..they never sell out in 12...jus 9-10.5 average size foot
> *


WELL WHEN THEM 16'S COME OUT WE GON HAVE TO COP THOSE......I JUST DONT KNOW BOUT STANDING IN LINE FOR A MONTH FOR THEM CUZ I KNOW THOSE HOES IS WANTED!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 10:07 PM~10557028
> *if i wanted to do that might as well put these, just a taste
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BOY THAT IS SOME MONEY IN DA BANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 1 2008, 11:02 PM~10556976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why you got your name on them? in case someone thinks you lying? "For real,these are my shoes" 
:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:08 PM~10557041
> *WELL WHEN THEM 16'S COME OUT WE GON HAVE TO COP THOSE......I JUST DONT KNOW BOUT STANDING IN LINE FOR A MONTH FOR THEM CUZ I KNOW THOSE HOES IS WANTED!!!!!!!
> *


LOL A MONTH...wuz at club sharpstown..i mean sharpstown mall..lol :biggrin: ..waiting bout an hr on my fusions..had them on hold with my homie who works at champs..jus getting inside was the waiting part..4 at a time..200 foolz outside.. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 10:11 PM~10557065
> *:0
> why you got your name on them? in case someone thinks you lying?  "For real,these are my shoes"
> :roflmao:
> *


mr allstar has arrived.. :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:08 PM~10557032
> *BBBBBLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHERE YA BEEN HOMIE..
> *


WUZ UP WUZ UP... man u kno how it is... workin on the ride... COMMING SOON... REVENGE!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 11:11 PM~10557065
> *:0
> why you got your name on them? in case someone thinks you lying?  "For real,these are my shoes"
> :roflmao:
> *


becuase in a shoe forum you have to have prove they are your


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10557088
> *becuase in a shoe forum you have to have prove they are your
> *


niketalk.com..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 11:14 PM~10557103
> *niketalk.com..
> *


  
flipjays
and 
issforums<<<<<<<<<<<<<<the best


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 1 2008, 11:12 PM~10557082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: 


***** said shoe forum.. lol.. do they know your a snitch azz bitch too? 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 1 2008, 11:14 PM~10557103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thought ya'll was joking :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:11 PM~10557070
> *LOL A MONTH...wuz at club sharpstown..i mean sharpstown mall..lol  :biggrin: ..waiting bout an hr on my fusions..had them on hold with my homie who works at champs..jus getting inside was the waiting part..4 at a time..200 foolz outside.. :uh:
> *


I HAD A HOMIE THAT WORKED AT FOOTLOCKER BUT THAT AINT LAST TOO LONG ****** INFATUATION WIT J'S GOTTEM FIRED!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 10:15 PM~10557122
> *thought ya'll was joking  :uh:
> *


THESE BOYS SERIOUS AS A HEARTATTACK.......U CANT FUCK WIT A REAL J WALKER


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 1 2008, 03:32 PM~10553710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 11:16 PM~10557129
> *I HAD A HOMIE THAT WORKED AT FOOTLOCKER BUT THAT AINT LAST TOO LONG ****** INFATUATION WIT J'S GOTTEM FIRED!!!!!!!
> *


bet impala65 snitched


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 12:15 AM~10557112
> *
> hno:
> ***** said shoe forum..    lol..  do they know your a snitch azz bitch too?
> ...


lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 10:15 PM~10557122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 11:18 PM~10557142
> *THESE BOYS SERIOUS AS A HEARTATTACK.......U CANT FUCK WIT A REAL J WALKER
> *


i will appreciate it if you call them jordans :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Gallo, *Emperor Goofy*, BloCc, *BIG_TEXAS*


 uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 11:18 PM~10557151
> *bet impala65 snitched
> *


i dont go to footaction


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 1 2008, 10:20 PM~10557168
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Gallo, Emperor Goofy, BloCc, BIG_TEXAS
> uffin:
> *


WUT UP LORD GALLO...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 2 2008, 12:19 AM~10557154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was there, got there to late to put the car in


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557157
> *i will appreciate it if you call them jordans :0
> *


YOU MEAN................ AIR JORDANS


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 1 2008, 10:20 PM~10557168
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Gallo, Emperor Goofy, BloCc, BIG_TEXAS
> uffin:
> *


what it do G


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

my old car :cheesy:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:20 PM~10557178
> *WUT UP LORD GALLO...
> *


Bout to hit the sheets......gotta get my ZZZZZ's......need it for that Kanye Show tommorrow :biggrin: ....heard he liked my Swagg


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 10:21 PM~10557183
> *i was there, got there to late to put the car in
> *


SEEN U DRIVING DOWN GESSNER..WIT THE TOP UP... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIRS!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 1 2008, 10:22 PM~10557193
> *what it do G
> *


 :thumbsup: Keep up the work on the Lincoln Homie, Im out for todays! Deuce


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

if you want other kind of shoes go to premium goods. color full shoes up the ass, jordans,air max, bathing apes, air forces, etc


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 10:22 PM~10557194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BISH EVERY 2DOOR IS UR OLD CAR............. :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 1 2008, 10:22 PM~10557195
> *Bout to hit the sheets......gotta get my ZZZZZ's......need it for that Kanye Show tommorrow :biggrin: ....heard he liked my Swagg
> *


sorry homie..but that fool is ...........*WWWWWEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAKKKKKK!!!!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 2 2008, 12:23 AM~10557207
> *SEEN U DRIVING DOWN GESSNER..WIT THE TOP UP... :0
> *


dropped tha top as I was leavin :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 10:18 PM~10557151
> *bet impala65 snitched
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 11:27 PM~10557262
> *:0
> *


i did


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 1 2008, 10:19 PM~10557154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that raras big body???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

yes sir...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 10:28 PM~10557268
> *i did
> *


dont wink at me fuckin snitch and u admitting u snitch fuckin ******


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 2 2008, 12:24 AM~10557226
> *BISH EVERY 2DOOR IS UR OLD CAR............. :uh:
> *


sold that one when I bought the LeCab


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:29 PM~10557282
> *yes sir...
> *


looks good


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 11:29 PM~10557285
> *dont wink at me fuckin snitch and u admitting u snitch fuckin ******
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 10:30 PM~10557303
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

im out........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:32 PM~10557329
> *im out........
> *


dueces


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 1 2008, 10:29 PM~10557295
> *sold that one when I bought the LeCab
> *


POWER MOVES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 11:29 PM~10557285
> *dont wink at me fuckin snitch and u admitting u snitch fuckin ******
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 11:31 PM~10557324
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 1 2008, 10:33 PM~10557347
> *
> *


this ******


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM DAM DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 2 2008, 12:32 AM~10557345
> *POWER MOVES
> *


didnt want to sell but had to...... All in the name of tha LeCab :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:36 PM~10557390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 look at the lockup on the fleet :0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 1 2008, 10:36 PM~10557390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like what i see :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10557399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAT IS SOME SICKASS SHIT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!BITCH LOOK LIKE ITS A ROCK CLIMBER!!!!!!!!!!!




DAM I WANA LOCK UP LIKE DAT!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 11:29 PM~10557297
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

IM OUT HOLLA AT U FOLKS MANANAS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

j's might have their place,but they'll never replace a classic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 1 2008, 10:42 PM~10557467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keepin it gangsta


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2008, 10:02 PM~10556346
> *you o' country azz lucky to be wearing shoes at all.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 

even got indoor plumbing....imagine that......oh....did i mention.....I DON'T LIVE WITH NANA OR MAMA........so suck a chicken wang beyotch......

FK JORDAN'S.......BUY THEM EXPENSIVE ASS SHOES THAT WILL JUST BE POPULAR FOR A WEEK......NEXT WEEK.....OH...THEM'S LAST WEEKS SHOES......HAHAHA......I HAVE A FEW PAIR, JUST DON'T SEE THE HYPE.....

BUT IF YOU CAN DO IT, DO IT!!!!! I CAN'T BALL LIKE THAT...... :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2008, 11:05 PM~10557665
> *:uh:
> 
> even got indoor plumbing....imagine that......oh....did i mention.....I DON'T LIVE WITH NANA OR MAMA........so suck a chicken wang beyotch......
> ...


u goin to austin this weekend???


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i aint got no jordans :thumbsdown: but my nikes cost me $120 so im koo.and i also wear kswiss.does bitches are comfortable.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 2 2008, 12:06 AM~10557676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JORDAN'S FOR THE BALLER'S......ADIDAS FOR ME.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2008, 11:16 PM~10557770
> *:biggrin:
> THINKIN BOUT IT.....OR TO A SMALL SHOW IN WACO.....YOU HEADED THAT WAY??
> JORDAN'S FOR THE BALLER'S......ADIDAS FOR ME.... :biggrin:
> *


want to but dont like goin to out of town shows solo


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2008, 12:16 AM~10557770
> *:biggrin:
> THINKIN BOUT IT.....OR TO A SMALL SHOW IN WACO.....YOU HEADED THAT WAY??
> JORDAN'S FOR THE BALLER'S......ADIDAS FOR ME.... :biggrin:
> *


i rather be comfortable when i walk :biggrin: and jordans aint.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 1 2008, 11:19 PM~10557789
> *want to but dont like goin to out of town shows solo
> *



If you go just make sure to drop off "the stuff " before you decide to go anywhere :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 1 2008, 11:40 PM~10557955
> *If you go just make sure to drop off "the stuff " before you decide to go anywhere  :biggrin:
> *


show is sunday will make the drop saturday... :0 and pick up keys to the cutty too... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2008, 12:05 AM~10557665
> *FK JORDAN'S.......BUY THEM EXPENSIVE ASS SHOES THAT WILL JUST BE POPULAR FOR A WEEK......NEXT WEEK.....OH...THEM'S LAST WEEKS SHOES......HAHAHA......I HAVE A FEW PAIR, JUST DON'T SEE THE HYPE.....
> 
> BUT IF YOU CAN DO IT, DO IT!!!!! I CAN'T BALL LIKE THAT...... :angry:
> *


only j's i ever digged were I thru IV II being my fav. after IV i lost interested. 










now besides chucks, adidas would be my 2nd choice.. 

had these ewings








had some run dmc adidas,similiar to this JMJ adidas. 








tried other shoes over the years.. like these pumas.. always came back to my chucks though..








can't forget the reboks.. mayne..
















had filas too..but aint feel like lookin those up.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 1 2008, 10:24 PM~10557227
> *sorry homie..but that fool is ...........WWWWWEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAKKKKKK!!!!!!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 12:54 AM~10557565
> *j's might have their place,but they'll never replace  a classic
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: those shoes would be nice without those stupid "man hold up" stitchings on the side.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 1 2008, 06:16 PM~10553994
> *I've been fabulous! Lol!
> 
> How have you been?
> *


same old chit just a different day :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 1 2008, 08:32 PM~10556074
> *:uh: que rollo loco con
> *


 thanks for delivering La CHANCLA . CHOCHERRIOS AUTO TRANSPORT INC. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

thats fine and dandy, but I stopped wearing Jordans...well when Jordan Stopped playing the first or second time. Not sure. I prefer my skater style shoes over some basketball shoes.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:angry: 
BAD GATEWAY


Stupid server :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Besides, soon that might be all I'll be able to afford.... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

im a pimp too here are my J s :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








thats all i could affor . this :loco: is a broke pleya :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 1 2008, 08:40 PM~10556144
> *we get it on tha bumper!  wat up LOCO.
> *


ya dijo anijo. im going to cleNIT UP FIRST . ONE MORE HOO DOO. ON THA BUMPER. BUT AT LEAST LOCOS DOIN SUM


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

funny how a bunch of bitches in here talking shit about j's...ive been wearing not cause i can afford them..cause i like them.....fk a yall who got a problem...  g


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 1 2008, 11:12 PM~10557733
> *i aint got no jordans  :thumbsdown:  but my nikes cost me $120 so im koo.and i also wear kswiss.does bitches are comfortable.
> *


***** u bought the retro 4 all white from me and the JORDAN JACKET!!!.... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2008, 11:05 PM~10557665
> *:uh:
> 
> even got indoor plumbing....imagine that......oh....did i mention.....I DON'T LIVE WITH NANA OR MAMA........so suck a chicken wang beyotch......
> ...


i guess since 1989 is a week.... :uh: ..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2008, 06:39 AM~10558703
> *:uh: those shoes would be nice without those stupid "man hold up" stitchings on the side.
> *


you just made those aint made by your kinfolk (da custom ordered ones are made dometicly)  




> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 2 2008, 08:20 AM~10559096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 2 2008, 09:11 AM~10559349
> *funny how a bunch of bitches in here talking shit about j's...ive been wearing not cause i can afford them..cause i like them.....fk a yall who got a problem...  g
> *


i never knocked anyone for being able to afford em.. you got that kinda loot to blow on shoes.. congrats.. 







i just said J's suck(regardless of price) but to each their own i guess.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 10:29 AM~10559451
> *you just made those aint made by your kinfolk  (da custom ordered ones are made dometicly)
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


slow down man, and watch your blood pressure


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 2 2008, 09:11 AM~10559349
> *funny how a bunch of bitches in here talking shit about j's...ive been wearing not cause i can afford them..cause i like them.....fk a yall who got a problem...  g
> *



shut up ***** before ol boy narcs out your connection and you won't get no mo j's and calm down fool. you gonna bust a vein in your neck. touchy mf....hahaha
.....hahaha......

and if it's as good as you say it is.....i'mma have to order a few my damn self.....  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

sup downy, la chancla runnin good now?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 11:23 AM~10560200
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 2 2008, 10:32 AM~10560256
> *
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 2 2008, 09:13 AM~10559360
> ****** u bought the retro 4 all white from me and the JORDAN JACKET!!!.... :uh:
> *


I wish he hadnt :uh: , waste of money those shoes are just sittin in the closet. Plus the jacket is still sitin in the truck since the day he bought it. So if anyone wants to buy the shoes hit me up  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Arent they called like JumpMan or Air Man or something like that. The whole Jordan leaving Nike and Nike re-issuing old designs and then the ones that were combos of old designs VS Jordan starting his own shoes and making Jordans or Jumpmans for other players and even them hiking boots and dress shoes really confused me. Back when I used to get Jordans, Jordan still played and they were about 120....Now they are like 150 and like 20 different designs to chose from at any given time. Its all so confusing and I confuse easily  . PLus I have ADD...ooh look a chicken!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 2 2008, 10:51 AM~10559981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 

toss em on da powerlines.. toss em.. i dare you!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 2 2008, 10:04 AM~10560082
> *sup downy, la chancla runnin good now?
> *


im workimg on it homies gots to hit the yunk yard sunday. ii got to look at front ends this weekend . that homie gallo gots a clean one and my homie said he saw one at this yunk yard on the north side will see how it goes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM

LIVE IN THE MIX WITH ALEX C. FROM 1-4PM

CHECK IT OUT!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2008, 12:34 PM~10560670
> *HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM
> 
> LIVE IN THE MIX WITH ALEX C. FROM 1-4PM
> ...


never heard of em


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 12:02 PM~10560449
> *
> :0
> 
> ...


No powerlines round here :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 2 2008, 12:38 PM~10560696
> *No powerlines round here :dunno:
> *


telephone lines? street lights? come on, do i gotta think of everything..


think you just skurred. yup..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 01:35 PM~10560680
> *never heard of em
> *


Probably since you never got out of the hood.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 2 2008, 12:51 PM~10560758
> *Probably since you never got out of the hood.
> *


good thing too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 01:52 PM~10560760
> *good thing too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my honeydip in jail just wrote me, said she misses grubbin wings with me.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 12:01 PM~10560821
> *my honeydip in jail just wrote me, said she misses grubbin wings with me.
> *


now thats gangsta... she dont miss havin sex with u shes misses eating wings with u... awwwwwwwwwww :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 01:03 PM~10560842
> *now thats gangsta... she dont miss havin sex with u shes misses eating wings with u... awwwwwwwwwww :0
> *


well, when i wrote her i nutted on da paper, so she can lick it..and remember good times.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 02:03 PM~10560842
> *now thats gangsta... she dont miss havin sex with u shes misses eating wings with u... awwwwwwwwwww :0
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 12:03 PM~10560842
> *now thats gangsta... she dont miss havin sex with u shes misses eating wings with u... awwwwwwwwwww :0
> *


"I forgot more than you ever learned"

its my spot now u betta wait ur turn......and day yayo shit dats irrelevant......
bumpin dat young jeezy hu?????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 02:07 PM~10560871
> *well, when i wrote her i nutted on da paper, so she can lick it..and remember good times.
> *


fail


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 2 2008, 09:13 AM~10559360
> ****** u bought the retro 4 all white from me and the JORDAN JACKET!!!.... :uh:
> *


i bought them cuz they were all white.i like that not because there jordans but i dont get how they say there size 12 and they fit like size 16  o and the jacket i only bought cuz it was gonna match what i was gonna be wearing at car shows.(red and black) :biggrin: not hating on the brand cuz i have bought jordans before i met you but i do prefer other shoes.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 01:03 PM~10560842
> *now thats gangsta... she dont miss havin sex with u shes misses eating wings with u... awwwwwwwwwww :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 01:07 PM~10560871
> *well, when i wrote her i nutted on da paper, so she can lick it..and remember good times.
> *


She probably thought you spilled some of that elmers glue u were eating and now it was all dried up. Send it in a ziploc baggie next time. You can be a daddy while she in prison...just make sure she dont have access to a turkey baster. :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2008, 01:41 PM~10561086
> *She probably thought you spilled some of that elmers glue u were eating and now it was all dried up.  Send it in a ziploc baggie next time.  You can be a daddy while she in prison...just make sure she dont have access to a turkey baster. :0
> *


imagine a lil devious running around :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2008, 02:40 PM~10561077
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2008, 01:41 PM~10561086
> *She probably thought you spilled some of that elmers glue u were eating and now it was all dried up.  Send it in a ziploc baggie next time.  You can be a daddy while she in prison...just make sure she dont have access to a turkey baster. :0
> *


fucking server


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 2 2008, 01:46 PM~10561130
> *fucking server
> *


hahah 

you got served :biggrin:


i mean :| 


you got owned :happysad: 


ummm  

servowned?! :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dammit!! Myspace officially blocked at work. Oh well.....Layitlow prolly next :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2008, 01:50 PM~10561154
> *hahah
> 
> you got served :biggrin:
> ...


 :no: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2008, 01:52 PM~10561165
> *Dammit!! Myspace officially blocked at work.  Oh well.....Layitlow prolly next :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 01:07 PM~10560871
> *well, when i wrote her i nutted on da paper, so she can lick it..and remember good times.
> *


 :barf: 

Cochino!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 2 2008, 01:41 PM~10561086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


swollow, dont spit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com with DJ Alex C spinning that old school hip hop.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2008, 01:45 PM~10561119
> *:wave:
> *


Sup young? Got your rocket gear for tonight you band wagon fan?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 2 2008, 01:45 PM~10561119
> *:wave:
> *


Sup young? Got your rocket gear for tonight you band wagon fan?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 02:16 PM~10561334
> *swollow, dont spit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

going down in texas city parade all car club's come on out and repin your ride hittin switches on you bitches going down @10:00 in tha morning


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 2 2008, 01:55 PM~10561177
> *:no:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


wait.....is that you?!? holdemup, You lucky you found the carrier return on your keyboard. :biggrin: talkin about someone failing on a computer hahaha


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

text "wheeled" to 68398 to join the WheeledEvents group txt service. Part of the Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine 










reply "stop" to 68398 to leave the Wheeled Events group and stop receiving TX area car show updates.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 2 2008, 02:46 PM~10561526
> *:uh:
> *


see you tomorrow nite?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 03:23 PM~10561714
> *see you tomorrow nite?
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 2 2008, 03:27 PM~10561741
> *:0
> *


i'll not only have .jpgs i'll also get a .mpg this time


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 03:29 PM~10561757
> *i'll not only have .jpgs  i'll also  get a .mpg  this time
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2008, 02:01 PM~10561621
> *text "wheeled" to 68398 to join the WheeledEvents group txt service.  Part of the Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine
> 
> 
> ...


SPAM :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 2 2008, 03:53 PM~10561943
> *SPAM :thumbsdown:
> *


hot dogs tomorrow?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 03:11 PM~10562054
> *hot dogs tomorrow?
> *


if big tymer brings his sasuage fingers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 2 2008, 04:13 PM~10562073
> *if big tymer brings his sasuage fingers
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 2 2008, 09:54 AM~10560003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ..I LIKE THAT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 2 2008, 04:13 PM~10562073
> *if big tymer brings his sasuage fingers
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

sneek peek.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Fellas... :wave:





Any Of You Boys Looking For A New Project? :dunno:

Im Still Tryina Flip My Lac And All The Goodies... 






















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388655



Maybe Someone Round Yalls Way Looking For Something Clean And/Or Something They Can Build Up Quick... LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 2 2008, 06:21 PM~10562497
> *sneek  peek.
> 
> 
> ...



wheres mine :angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 2 2008, 05:35 PM~10562594
> *wheres mine  :angry:
> *


I have all your chrome at my house, Do you have my money WEENIE SNIFFER. :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 2 2008, 05:21 PM~10562497
> *sneek  peek.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 2 2008, 06:48 PM~10562661
> *I have all your chrome at my house, Do you have my money WEENIE SNIFFER. :twak:
> *


i have your money, stuffed inside a big black dildo and i'm gonna give it to you that way since you asked me to.



































queer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 2 2008, 06:35 PM~10562594
> *wheres mine  :angry:
> *


still in mexico.... where all the good chrome comes from :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2008, 07:40 PM~10563367
> *still in mexico.... where all the good chrome comes from :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 2 2008, 12:29 PM~10560999
> *"I forgot more than you ever learned"
> 
> its my spot now u betta wait ur turn......and day yayo shit dats irrelevant......
> ...


naw that jay z...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 2 2008, 09:54 AM~10560003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

La_Nena =)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 07:36 PM~10563756
> *naw that jay z...
> *


dam i new it :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 2 2008, 08:24 PM~10564106
> *dam i new it :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 2 2008, 02:55 PM~10561571
> *wait.....is that you?!?  holdemup, You lucky you found the carrier return on your keyboard. :biggrin:  talkin about someone failing on a computer hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

BACK FROM CALI


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody goin to gator drag this weekend in conroe..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2008, 08:32 PM~10564175
> *BACK FROM CALI
> 
> 
> ...


pics of the black glass house please


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2008, 09:44 PM~10564266
> *anybody goin to gator drag this weekend in conroe..
> *


no and suggest you don't either.. they don't take kindly to your type out there in cut-n-shoot :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 2 2008, 08:44 PM~10564266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2008, 09:32 PM~10564175
> *BACK FROM CALI
> 
> 
> ...


been wanting to go. any more pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 10:02 PM~10564378
> *yea you bish...
> :0
> *


and by "they" i did mean brian's people..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 10:09 PM~10564422
> *and by "they"  i did mean brian's people..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 09:09 PM~10564422
> *and by "they"  i did mean brian's people..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 thats racist but true


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 10:15 PM~10564449
> *:0  :0 thats racist but true
> *


tha smily gon get ya


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 2 2008, 09:56 PM~10564343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT MORE. I'LL POST UP A FEW MORE. GOTTA LEAVE THE HOUSE IN A MINUTE.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2008, 10:36 PM~10564563
> *IN A SEC
> ALOT MORE.  I'LL POST UP A FEW MORE.  GOTTA LEAVE THE HOUSE IN A MINUTE.
> *


cool homie :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 2 2008, 09:34 PM~10564546
> *tha smily gon get ya
> *


 :0


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, JUSTDEEZ, *SLIMONAFLATTIRE*
what up slim rollin to austin sunday???


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

COULDNT GET TOO CLOSE. SOME OF THE CARS WERE SET UP KINDA STUPID.

HARD TO GET GOOD PICS

BLACK INDIVIDUALS GLASS HOUSE



















AND JUST SOME RANDOM INDIVIDUALS STUFF.


















"L.A. CAR CLUB"
OG PLAQUE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FEW MORE FOR NOW

MR CARTOONS ICE CREAM TRUCK








FORGOT TO GET A FULL PIC OF IT :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

good lookin out on postin them pics!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DRESSED TO KILL :0 









GYPSY ROSE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SHORTY'S REPPIN ON THE BIG SCREEN!!!!!









GOT A BUNCH MORE, BUT I GOTTA LEAVE. I'LL GET TO THEM LATER.


RANDOM..................WEST COAST CHOPPERS


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2008, 10:52 PM~10564642
> *DRESSED TO KILL :0
> 
> 
> ...


two legends right there. thats the 2 reasons i want to go.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i wanna go so i can go to in and out and hang on crenshaw again... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 2 2008, 08:40 PM~10563367
> *still in mexico.... where all the good chrome comes from :cheesy:
> *



:uh: hater.



i got all my stuff. looks good, pics tomorrow. i'm tired and need to stick my weenee in somthin before i go to bed.







apple pie sure sounds good.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 09:00 PM~10564364
> *no  and suggest you don't either.. they don't take kindly to your type out there in cut-n-shoot    :uh:
> *


yea ok.. ill be there anyways.. i forget yall "lowriders" only go to "lowrider" shows...

im takin my bitch everywhere..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2008, 11:25 PM~10564786
> *yea ok.. ill be there anyways.. i forget yall "lowriders" only go to "lowrider" shows...
> 
> im takin my bitch everywhere..
> *


i don't even go to those.. 




unless theres bbq


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 10:28 PM~10564795
> *i don't even go to those..
> unless theres bbq
> *


mini truck shows are pretty coo tho..something different than a ordinary lowrider show with a bunch of fake ass rappers and shit on concert..

plenty of white hoes.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2008, 11:33 PM~10564823
> *mini truck shows are pretty coo tho..something different than a ordinary lowrider show with a bunch of fake ass rappers and shit on concert..
> 
> plenty of white hoes.. :biggrin:
> *


real reason :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2008, 10:33 PM~10564823
> *mini truck shows are pretty coo tho..something different than a ordinary lowrider show with a bunch of fake ass rappers and shit on concert..
> 
> plenty of white hoes.. :biggrin:
> *


fuckin sell out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 10:34 PM~10564827
> *real reason  :uh:
> *


2nd reason..


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sic just mad cus he cant rap worth a crap!! Dont be Hatin!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 10:38 PM~10564844
> *fuckin sell out
> *


kiss my ass ******...
pay my gas and ill ride that bitch out to austin sunday.


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2008, 11:39 PM~10564856
> *kiss my ass ******...
> pay my gas and ill ride that bitch out to austin sunday.
> *



50/50


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2008, 10:39 PM~10564856
> *kiss my ass ******...
> pay my gas and ill ride that bitch out to austin sunday.
> *


fuck u ill gas my own shit up and blow ice cold ac all the way to austin... :0
sippin hennessy behind that limo tint...


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64+May 2 2008, 10:40 PM~10564861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 shotgun...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2008, 10:46 PM~10564892
> *hmmmmmm
> 
> shotgun...
> *


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 11:40 PM~10564862
> *fuck u ill gas my own shit up and blow ice cold ac all the way to austin... :0
> sippin hennessy behind that limo tint...
> *


 Damn. That sounds good too! AC make it even better!! Dont know about drinkin and drivin though. Oh well I'll just put on the seat belt. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 2 2008, 10:49 PM~10564909
> *Damn. That sounds good too! AC make it even better!! Dont know about drinkin and drivin though. Oh well I'll just put on the seat belt. :biggrin:
> *


seatbelt is a must fuckin car would be beepin and flashin fasten seatbelt lights all the way to austin..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 10:51 PM~10564917
> *seatbelt is a must fuckin car would be beepin and flashin fasten seatbelt lights all the way to austin..
> *


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 11:51 PM~10564917
> *seatbelt is a must fuckin car would be beepin and flashin fasten seatbelt lights all the way to austin..
> *


 Oh yeah huh? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 2 2008, 08:58 AM~10558952
> *thanks for delivering La CHANCLA . CHOCHERRIOS AUTO TRANSPORT INC. :biggrin:
> *


esta disponible las 24 HORAS!!! :biggrin:  money talks bullshit walks, moving on up hes got 2 trailers now.  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2008, 10:44 PM~10564598
> *COULDNT GET TOO CLOSE.  SOME OF THE CARS WERE SET UP KINDA STUPID.
> 
> HARD TO GET GOOD PICS
> ...


man that glasshouse is clean.got me wanting to do mine in black now :worship:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 2 2008, 10:52 PM~10564920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


annoying as hell


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 12:17 AM~10565052
> *:biggrin:
> annoying as hell
> *


sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 2 2008, 11:23 PM~10565079
> *sup
> *


nothin much jus chillin bout to lay it down...what up your way???


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey thats nice.. when did you do that?



> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 30 2008, 10:40 AM~10540399
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 12:28 AM~10565093
> *nothin much jus chillin bout to lay it down...what up your way???
> *


chillin mayn, bout get some sleep so i can put in some work tomorrow.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 3 2008, 12:39 AM~10565139
> *chillin mayn, bout get some sleep so i can put in some work tomorrow.
> *


you sleep naw you jokin right :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 3 2008, 12:43 AM~10565154
> *you sleep naw you jokin right :biggrin:
> *


well try get some sleep...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 3 2008, 12:51 AM~10565165
> *well try get some sleep...
> *


then what you doing on lil.sleep :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 3 2008, 12:52 AM~10565168
> *then what you doing on lil.sleep  :biggrin:
> *


na mayn, sleep is for suckas  

waitin on a PM for a ride. im in tha mood for something diffrent.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 3 2008, 12:55 AM~10565180
> *na mayn, sleep is for suckas
> 
> waitin on a PM for a ride. im in tha mood for something diffrent.
> *


 :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 2 2008, 10:40 PM~10564862
> *fuck u ill gas my own shit up and blow ice cold ac all the way to austin... :0
> sippin hennessy behind that limo tint...
> *


shit let me roll,lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 2 2008, 11:39 PM~10564854
> *Sic just mad cus he cant rap worth a crap!!  Dont be Hatin!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2008, 09:44 PM~10564598
> *
> AND JUST SOME RANDOM INDIVIDUALS STUFF.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 2 2008, 10:59 PM~10564953
> *esta disponible las 24 HORAS!!! :biggrin:   money talks bullshit walks, moving on up hes got 2 trailers now.   :biggrin:
> *











:uh: :uh: :uh: auto zone special








LA CHANLCA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 3 2008, 01:20 AM~10565410
> *shit let  me roll,lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 3 2008, 01:55 AM~10565180
> *na mayn, sleep is for suckas
> 
> waitin on a PM for a ride. im in tha mood for something diffrent.
> *


i just picked up my new hopper! what will it be? hum, dont know yet but looking for mayor inches.... :biggrin:  q rollo homie u think its possible o que?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 3 2008, 08:09 AM~10565678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what la CHANCLA getting a make over! :cheesy: looking good already homie... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 3 2008, 08:09 AM~10565678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah put it on an electric fan para que se mire chingon!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 3 2008, 10:42 AM~10566331
> *i just picked up my new hopper! what will it be? hum, dont know yet but looking for mayor inches.... :biggrin:   q rollo homie u think its possible o que?
> *


purple stuff and tha cutlass sold?

put it on tha bumper!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 3 2008, 09:42 AM~10566331
> *i just picked up my new hopper! what will it be? hum, dont know yet but looking for mayor inches.... :biggrin:   q rollo homie u think its possible o que?
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 3 2008, 09:55 AM~10566380
> *purple stuff and tha cutlass sold?
> 
> put it on tha bumper!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@May 3 2008, 12:38 AM~10565134
> *Hey thats nice.. when did you do that?
> *



I made it for the most recent issue of the Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine. I had an old banner with the headbangers ball letters and wanted to use your newest logo. Glad you like it.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

got these for sale $50 (retailS for $130)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2008, 12:20 PM~10566743
> *got these for sale $50 (retailS for $130)
> 
> 
> ...


didnt fit your minitruck? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2008, 11:24 AM~10566755
> *didnt fit your minitruck?  :uh:
> *


NOPE FOR FULL SIZE TRUCK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2008, 01:25 PM~10567163
> *NOPE FOR FULL SIZE TRUCK
> *


oh only for big boy trucks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dear david (minilow97),

this is how we do it. :biggrin: 



















































and a lil extra sumthin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 3 2008, 09:42 AM~10566331
> *i just picked up my new hopper! what will it be? hum, dont know yet but looking for mayor inches.... :biggrin:   q rollo homie u think its possible o que?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2008, 02:11 PM~10567316
> *dear david (minilow97),
> 
> this is how we do it.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2008, 01:11 PM~10567316
> *dear david (minilow97),
> 
> this is how we do it.  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2008, 01:11 PM~10567316
> *dear david (minilow97),
> 
> this is how we do it.  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2008, 01:11 PM~10567316
> *dear david (minilow97),
> 
> this is how we do it.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2008, 03:23 PM~10561714
> *see you tomorrow nite?
> *


Wth u talkin bout? :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2008, 03:58 PM~10567493
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 3 2008, 03:58 PM~10567495
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 2 2008, 08:37 PM~10563769
> *La_Nena =)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 3 2008, 03:02 PM~10567504
> *Wth u talkin bout?  :ugh:
> *


deeezzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. spotted 2 lows today.. 

one a black cherry looking big body lac with gold trim on 13's over by kirkindaul. look like dude had a baby fro.. thought maybe ragalac got a paint job for a minute. 

then over here in my hood a 70's elco with da wrinkles biscuits and chain steering wheel  gold k/o's..but too bad they 20's.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2008, 03:22 PM~10567769
> *mayne.. spotted 2 lows today..
> 
> one a black cherry looking big body lac with gold trim  on 13's over by kirkindaul.  look like dude had a baby fro.. thought maybe ragalac got a paint job for a minute.
> ...


ion think theres a single person in htown that knows how to spell dat street right...................shit last week i seen a 79 2 door lac juiced up n spokes........thought to myself........"this fucker must be very very very lost in this side of town...".


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2008, 04:18 PM~10567753
> *deeezzzz    nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 3 2008, 04:43 PM~10567860
> *ion think theres a single person in htown that knows how to spell dat street right...................shit last week i seen a 79 2 door lac juiced up n spokes........thought to myself........"this fucker must be very very very lost in this side of town...".
> *


fk spelling shit right.. i aint have fancy education like some of ya'll ****** in my skoo i learned how to box ******, squeeze da trigga and splatta ******


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2008, 04:27 PM~10568015
> *fk spelling shit right.. i aint have fancy education like some of ya'll ******        in my skoo i learned how to box ******, squeeze da trigga  and splatta ******
> *


dam is that how mad u got when kids beat u up for ur lunch money and took ur ding dongs...........????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2008, 02:11 PM~10567316
> *
> and a lil extra sumthin
> 
> ...


Sneaky bastard you took a peek, :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 3 2008, 06:51 PM~10568111
> *Sneaky bastard you took a peek, :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 3 2008, 05:40 PM~10568068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can't go wrong with z's.. mine still in box..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2008, 07:55 PM~10568493
> *yeah
> can't go wrong with z's..      mine still in box..
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

can't go wrong with z's.. mine still in box..








[/quote]
:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still in da wrapper.. until i slap my hands like i got a clapper


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2008, 07:14 PM~10568257
> *
> *



so i hear you dont like it when they dont use vaseline :biggrin: 


i do good yob :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2008, 07:31 PM~10568722
> *so i hear you dont like it when they dont use vaseline  :biggrin:
> i do good yob  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2008, 06:31 PM~10568722
> *so i hear you dont like it when they dont use vaseline  :biggrin:
> i do good yob  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naw my asshole is too tight for that dick


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mr. ragalac, looks like the rockets lost last nite, just as i predicted. when is a good time to collect the debt owed. thanks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey better yet lets sweeten the deal with the fight tonite ill give u change to get your money back or me double up. even let you pick who u want.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cali give give a call at cell #1 281 914 5166 or cell#2 281 344 7408
need to order something from you


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 08:16 PM~10569063
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+May 3 2008, 08:00 PM~10569295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 2 2008, 11:52 PM~10564642
> *DRESSED TO KILL :0
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT RIDES. Still flip through those old lowrider mags once in a while.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 09:24 PM~10569408
> *baller fool said cell #1 or cell #2 :0
> 
> *


wat u sellin??? can i place an order?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2008, 12:33 AM~10564823
> *mini truck shows are pretty coo tho..something different than a ordinary lowrider show with a bunch of fake ass rappers and shit on concert..
> 
> plenty of white hoes QUICK TO FLASH THEIR TIDDIES.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 3 2008, 09:27 PM~10569768
> *wat u sellin??? can i place an order?
> *


deeeezzz nutttzzz and i got a 2 for 1 sale... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 11:36 PM~10569823
> *deeeezzz nutttzzz and i got a 2 for 1 sale... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 10:36 PM~10569823
> *deeeezzz nutttzzz and i got a 2 for 1 sale... :0
> *


me no **** :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 3 2008, 09:41 PM~10569849
> *me no **** :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *BlocK*

what up blocK morgan???


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 09:45 PM~10569869
> *2 Members: (formerly from cali) rydah, BlocK
> 
> what up blocK morgan???
> *


Wats the Deals Mayne...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 3 2008, 09:52 PM~10569909
> *Wats the Deals Mayne...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: nothing debating if imma wake up and drive to austin tomorrow waiting on some white/black guy who paints crooked pinstripes and over charges to call and say he is gonna go...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 09:54 PM~10569918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: nothing debating if imma wake up and drive to austin tomorrow waiting on some white/black guy who paints crooked pinstripes and over charges to call and say he is gonna go...
> *


coo coo... wat goin down out there car show?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 3 2008, 11:57 PM~10569942
> *coo coo... wat goin down out there car show?
> *


DEEZNUTZ!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+May 3 2008, 09:57 PM~10569942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: gotcha bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 11:59 PM~10569950
> *yea
> :roflmao: gotcha bitch
> *


 :angel:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2008, 09:58 PM~10569945
> *DEEZNUTZ!
> *


damn there goin down... you might wanta have them checked lol get some duct tape...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 3 2008, 10:00 PM~10569957
> *damn there goin down... you might wanta have them checked lol get some duct tape...
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 4 2008, 12:00 AM~10569957
> *damn there goin down... you might wanta have them checked lol get some duct tape...
> *


i got to fling them over my shoulders these days :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2008, 10:00 PM~10569960
> *i got to fling them over my shoulders these days  :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2008, 10:00 PM~10569960
> *i got to fling them over my shoulders these days  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 12:04 AM~10569980
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 09:54 PM~10569918
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: nothing debating if imma wake up and drive to austin tomorrow waiting on some white/black guy who paints crooked pinstripes and over charges to call and say he is gonna go...
> *


fawk you..
i might chill and work on my car.. im a pull my whole dash out and fiberglass it


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 10:04 PM~10569980
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 4 2008, 12:05 AM~10569986
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up blocc. have you heard from senor magic?


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2008, 10:08 PM~10570002
> *what's up blocc.  have you heard from senor magic?
> *


naw mayne... i havent talk to him in months... been a good while... he off being a family man somewhere... dont remember last time i seen him...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@May 4 2008, 12:10 AM~10570013
> *naw mayne... i havent talk to him in months... been a good while... he off being a family man somewhere... dont remember last time i seen him...
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2008, 11:00 PM~10569960
> *i got to fling them over my shoulders these days  :tears:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 4 2008, 12:14 AM~10570047
> *:barf:
> *


i thought you liked my balls :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 3 2008, 10:04 PM~10569983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2008, 11:17 PM~10570066
> *i thought you liked my balls  :uh:
> *


u got the wrong fat mexican :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 4 2008, 12:19 AM~10570085
> *u got the wrong fat mexican :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 4 2008, 12:21 AM~10570099
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 4 2008, 12:23 AM~10570112
> *:loco:
> *


so what's up fool. (THE PERSON THAT REPLIES DEEZNUTZ IS A JOTOW) if it weren't for drinking a coke, i'd be sleeping right now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 10:17 PM~10570074
> *
> no u not bitch... :angry:
> :uh:
> *


what.. you makin me go to da show


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2008, 10:37 PM~10570194
> *what.. you makin me go to da show
> *


lol... naw its all good.. black bitch


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2008, 06:59 PM~10568898
> *hey better yet lets sweeten the deal with the fight tonite ill give u change to get your money back or me double up. even let you pick who u want.
> *


dam shoulda done it i had de la hoya winnin that fight since yesterday!!!! :angry: :angry: ...n fuck u n ur money!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 3 2008, 11:55 AM~10566380
> *purple stuff and tha cutlass sold?
> 
> put it on tha bumper!!! :biggrin:
> *


no i still have them i dont think im gonna sell them! just wanted to know what i could get for them, and yes new hopper should or will be on tha bumper!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 3 2008, 07:49 PM~10568836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not paying up? broke azz dead beat azz *****.. pay that man what you owe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2008, 02:58 AM~10570743
> *not paying up?    broke azz dead beat azz *****..  pay that man what you owe
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2008, 10:49 PM~10570250
> *lol... naw its all good.. black bitch
> *


its dont matter *****..
its all up to you.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2008, 08:07 AM~10571365
> *its dont matter *****..
> its all up to you.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 09:15 AM~10571596
> *:uh:
> *


ok..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2008, 09:29 AM~10571637
> *ok..
> *


bish i jus called u to see if u still wanted to go


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2008, 05:55 PM~10568493
> *    can't go wrong with z's..      mine still in box..
> 
> 
> ...


and based on the progress of your car looks like they are going to stay in those boxes :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2008, 12:58 AM~10570743
> *:0    tell that ***** rents due!!!
> got em!!
> got em!!
> ...


............and on dat note......fuck u,fuck lonestar,and fuck his money................. :0 :0 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any hopping goin on today??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2008, 11:27 PM~10570144
> *so what's up fool. (THE PERSON THAT REPLIES DEEZNUTZ IS A JOTOW)  if it weren't for drinking a coke, i'd be sleeping right now.
> *


shit i went to sleep didnt get to read this till now :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2008, 06:27 PM~10568015
> *fk spelling shit right.. i aint have fancy education like some of ya'll ******        in my skoo i learned how to box ******, squeeze da trigga  and splatta ******
> *


learned how to talk alot of nonsense too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cmon ragalac i thought u were a "man" of your word..u can paypal me the money...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 4 2008, 11:02 AM~10571751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he ain't gonna pay up.. he's a bitch like that.. almost as bad as impala65 being a snitch.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2008, 01:38 PM~10572378
> *with your shoulder i know you aint getting bold like you wanna box    :uh:
> dat too
> he ain't gonna pay up..  he's a bitch like that..  almost as bad as impala65 being a snitch.
> *


is this all you do? stay on this topic and talk shit


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2008, 03:35 PM~10567409
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 09:31 AM~10571645
> *bish i jus called u to see if u still wanted to go
> *


phone didnt ring


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 4 2008, 02:39 PM~10572381
> *is this all you do? stay on this topic and talk shit
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 4 2008, 02:13 PM~10572531
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2008, 01:03 PM~10572483
> *phone didnt ring
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

anything going down today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2008, 01:30 PM~10572577
> *anything going down today
> *


sic713 on a white girl


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 01:32 PM~10572583
> *sic713 on a white girl
> *


ha.. bish..
i got the dash out.. took an hour and half


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2008, 01:30 PM~10572577
> *anything going down today
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2008, 02:30 PM~10572577
> *anything going down today
> *


deezzzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2008, 01:37 PM~10572607
> *ha.. bish..
> i got the dash out.. took an hour and half
> *


 :0 post pics of the finished dash...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 06:02 PM~10573456
> *:0 post pics of the finished dash...
> *


bet he runs out of materials.. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2008, 05:03 PM~10573466
> *bet he runs out of materials..      :ugh:
> *


bet he does... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 4 2008, 12:15 PM~10571806
> *shit i went to sleep didnt get to read this till now :biggrin:
> *


Old man


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 4 2008, 05:02 PM~10573456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i probaly will


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone looking for a used couch (fake leather) to put in their garage, or shop??

I was using it in my garage, but i no longer have the space..its a little dusty...free or its going out on the curb wednesday morning


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2008, 07:12 PM~10574163
> *it will be a couple of weeks before its done..
> i probaly will
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 4 2008, 07:50 PM~10574509
> *anyone looking for a used couch (fake leather) to put in their garage, or shop??
> 
> I was using it in my garage, but i no longer have the space..its a little dusty...free or its going out on the curb wednesday morning
> ...


Houston Stylez could use it in their shop to match the fake leather recliner....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 07:51 PM~10574518
> *Houston Stylez could use it in their shop to match the fake leather recliner....
> *


bitch your part of us too asshole..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2008, 07:55 PM~10574562
> *bitch your part of us too asshole..
> *


no car no club no dues..leave me alone :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Anybody know of a gold bigbody that stays out near 290/Hempstead? I was like wtf a lolow in the sticks :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2008, 12:38 PM~10572378
> *with your shoulder i know you aint getting bold like you wanna box    :uh:
> dat too
> he ain't gonna pay up..  he's a bitch like that..  almost as bad as impala65 being a snitch.
> *


shoulder bad or good bitch i do wat i does.............rather be a snitch than a scary pistol totin bish.................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 08:28 PM~10574943
> *shoulder bad or good bitch i do wat i does.............rather be a snitch than a scary pistol totin bish.................
> *


when can iget my money? or do i gotta send my goons


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 4 2008, 08:28 PM~10574943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** said goons...lol... pay him ragalac this fool is crazy.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 07:57 PM~10574585
> *no car no club no dues..leave me alone :0
> *


got a poiint .. you off the hook for now..

sound like a lil gal


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2008, 08:32 PM~10574984
> *got a poiint .. you off the hook for now..
> 
> sound like a lil gal
> *


good.. :uh: i'll black your eye... bitch and thats gonna be hard considering they're already black as fuck.. step up fool... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 09:33 PM~10574995
> *good.. :uh: i'll black your eye... bitch and thats gonna be hard considering they're already black as fuck.. step up fool... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 4 2008, 08:36 PM~10575022
> *:0
> *


yea i said it smooth two piece and i aint talkin chicken... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 09:36 PM~10575030
> *yea i said it smooth two piece and i aint talkin chicken... :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2008, 08:30 PM~10574966
> *when can iget my money? or do i gotta send my goons
> *


bitch u gettin yo money just tell ur chunky cheerleeder over there to stick a hot wing in his mouf n shut up................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 4 2008, 08:38 PM~10575049
> *:0  :0
> *


  sic know im jus playin with him ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 09:39 PM~10575063
> *bitch u gettin yo money just tell ur chunky cheerleeder over there to stick a hot wing in his mouf n shut up................
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 12:03 PM~10571756
> * any hopping goin on today??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: but there will be some back bumper action soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 4 2008, 08:40 PM~10575087
> *:dunno:  :dunno: but there will be some back bumper action soon.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 09:40 PM~10575082
> *  sic know im jus playin with him ...
> *


you go to austin?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 4 2008, 08:42 PM~10575100
> *you go to austin?
> *


hell naw called blacky and he didnt answer so me and the wife went out today ....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 08:39 PM~10575063
> *bitch u gettin yo money just tell ur chunky cheerleeder over there to stick a hot wing in his mouf n shut up................
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 08:32 PM~10574978
> *:nono: id rather be scary than a snitch.. might gotta put u in the category with impala65
> ***** said goons...lol... pay him ragalac this fool is crazy.... :biggrin:
> *


i feel ya aint never been a snitch.........just dont like these scary fuckers runnin they mouf over some bullshit they aint got shit to do in ya eard me.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 09:43 PM~10575108
> *hell naw called blacky and he didnt answer so me and the wife went out today ....
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 4 2008, 08:43 PM~10575120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u didnt read the fine print, $1 interest per delinquent day


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2008, 08:45 PM~10575144
> *u didnt read the fine print, $1 interest per delinquent day
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2008, 08:45 PM~10575144
> *u didnt read the fine print, $1 interest per delinquent day
> *


bish im fixin to subtract $1 every time u bring it up sucka............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 08:48 PM~10575188
> *bish im fixin to subtract $1 every time u bring it up sucka............
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 4 2008, 05:39 PM~10573594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hotter that fish grease!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 08:50 PM~10575209
> *hotter that fish grease!!!!!!
> *


hes chippin but clean as fuck...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 08:48 PM~10575188
> *bish im fixin to subtract $1 every time u bring it up sucka............
> *


this is an attempt to collect a debt, it is in your best interest to respond promptly sincerely yours, deez nutz


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 10:51 PM~10575229
> *hes chippin but clean as fuck...
> *


x2 but its a bad mf!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2008, 08:52 PM~10575236
> *this is an attempt to collect a debt, it is in your best interest to respond promptly sincerely yours, deez nutz
> *


john gotti shit... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 4 2008, 08:53 PM~10575254
> *x2 but its a bad mf!!
> *


one of the cleanest big bodies i have seen and its a hopper.. cant hate that !!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 4 2008, 08:33 PM~10574995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that hoe aint neva got signal..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 4 2008, 08:33 PM~10574995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that hoe aint neva got signal..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2008, 08:58 PM~10575331
> *ha.. ill kick u in da nutts and run..
> 
> and take your la magnum
> ...


ill bitch slap u and take your rusty chinas off your rusty elky and throw u and the rims in the back of the LA magnum and then call u and say CAN U HEAR ME NOW???:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 4 2008, 08:51 PM~10575229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10575407
> *ID LIKE TO CHIP LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> $99.00  ENCOUNTING..........KEEP IT UP AND YOULL CLEAR MY DEBT......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i wouldnt even hop that bitch i would ride around locked up talkin shit like u wanna hop?? how bout u?? u? scary ass lock up u would expect that shit to knock the bumper off


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 09:07 PM~10575425
> *i wouldnt even hop that bitch i would ride around locked up talkin shit like u wanna hop?? how bout u?? u? scary ass lock up u would expect that shit to knock the bumper off
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U AINT LYING ILL BE PUNKIN ******........................WIT THE POWER HE GOT UNDER THAT HOOD(LS6 ZO6 CORVETTE MOTOR) HE COULD PROLLY FLIP THAT BITCH OVER ONA GAS HOP!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 11:07 PM~10575425
> *i wouldnt even hop that bitch i would ride around locked up talkin shit like u wanna hop?? how bout u?? u? scary ass lock up u would expect that shit to knock the bumper off
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

how austin do it!








:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 4 2008, 09:15 PM~10575547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10575620
> *how austin do it!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: THE FAT WALLS ALONE MADE ME TURN MY HEAD....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 4 2008, 10:25 PM~10575683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 11:26 PM~10575699
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: THE FAT WALLS ALONE MADE ME TURN MY HEAD....
> *


Imma make my doe's do that :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2008, 09:28 PM~10575722
> *Imma make my doe's do that :cheesy:
> *


ILL REPO THAT MOTHAFUCKN CAR FROM U............................................THEN JACK IT UP ON SOME 30'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2008, 08:02 AM~10519763
> *My homie is selling a 94 fleetwood .black on black. hood and driver side fender need to be painted high miles. but loks clean driver seat torn a little other than that interior is clean.
> 
> 
> ...


chochi asked me to post this up for him. he is asking $2,800. his # is 713-689-0839


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

So won on the the Double pump Hop :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@May 4 2008, 09:40 PM~10575848
> *So won on the the Double pump Hop :dunno:
> *


deeeezzz nutzzzzz...welcome to the houston topic.. no on the real i dont know...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 09:41 PM~10575864
> *deeeezzz nutzzzzz...welcome to the houston topic.. no on the real i dont know...
> *


U BITCH!!!!!!!!! U BEAT ME TO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2008, 09:42 PM~10575868
> *U BITCH!!!!!!!!! U BEAT ME TO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 4 2008, 09:08 PM~10574676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** i'm workin on deal to buy debt you have with lone star.. and when you owe me, imma come put a fk'n skirt on your azz and put you on da corner to make me my $ back bitch!! even have you on corner holding a doggie.. o' bitch azz tuba playing, colored drink sippin, fake azz bawla actin azz *****.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2008, 10:52 PM~10576508
> *color?
> sell me his debt..    give you .75 on da dollar.
> ***** i'm workin on deal to buy debt you have with lone star..    and when you owe me, imma come put a fk'n skirt on your azz and put you on da corner to make me my $ back bitch!!    even have you on corner holding a doggie..  o' bitch azz tuba playing, colored drink sippin, fake azz bawla actin azz *****.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2008, 06:14 PM~10573508
> *Old man
> *


gettin old in the 08 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 4 2008, 10:25 PM~10575683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

yup


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

yup


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

fo real


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

see.. i take hoez to nice spots to fk.. with hand painted murals on da wall and everything..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 04:21 AM~10577111
> *see.. i take hoez to nice spots to fk..    with hand painted murals on da wall and everything..
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a palace inn :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks for the txt too Danny. :roflmao: 

:thumbsdown: Monday's.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2008, 06:30 AM~10577338
> *looks like a palace inn  :ugh:
> *


2 FOR 20


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2008, 09:00 PM~10575351
> *ill bitch slap u and take your rusty chinas off your rusty elky and throw u and the rims in the back of the LA magnum and then call u and say CAN U HEAR ME NOW???:0
> *


you can have them hoes..
just replace with some new shiny chinas..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 5 2008, 06:04 AM~10577430
> *you can have them hoes..
> just replace with some new shiny chinas..
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2008, 09:20 PM~10575620
> *how austin do it!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2008, 10:52 PM~10576508
> *color?
> sell me his debt..    give you .75 on da dollar.
> ***** i'm workin on deal to buy debt you have with lone star..    and when you owe me, imma come put a fk'n skirt on your azz and put you on da corner to make me my $ back bitch!!    even have you on corner holding a doggie..  o' bitch azz tuba playing, colored drink sippin, fake azz bawla actin azz *****.
> *


....................and ur still obese............ :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 05:51 AM~10577396
> *2 FOR 20
> *


then 10 dollas an hour after that :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 05:51 AM~10577396
> *2 FOR 20
> *


then 10 dollas an hour after that :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 06:51 AM~10577396
> *2 FOR 20
> *


 


little dissappointed in this palace inn though.. didn't have any black lights. :angry: (i-10 by john ralston)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 5 2008, 06:43 AM~10577377
> *Thanks for the txt too Danny. :roflmao:
> 
> :thumbsdown: Monday's.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 07:44 AM~10577863
> *
> little dissappointed in this palace inn though..  didn't have any black lights.  :angry: (i-10 by john ralston)
> *


i dont think u want black lights in a palace inn..............u might see some stains u dont wana see...................tho the last one i went to had black lights :biggrin: (249 n beltway)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2008, 09:00 AM~10577956
> *i dont think u want black lights in a palace inn..............u might see some stains u dont wana see...................tho the last one i went to had black lights :biggrin: (249 n beltway)
> *


so she wont see you cum'n


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 08:46 AM~10577877
> *
> *


 :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 08:02 AM~10577968
> *so she wont see you cum'n
> *


i dont even think palace inn has real cable porno channels......think they just have cameras set up in every room since everybody just goes there to fuck...........make u think ur watchin a porn but u really watching wats going on in the next room.................


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 08:44 AM~10577863
> *
> little dissappointed in this palace inn though..  didn't have any black lights.  :angry: (i-10 by john ralston)
> *



THE NEW PALACE IN ONE ON SPENCER IS PRETTY NICE W/ BLACKLIGHTS. WAS IN THAT BITCH SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER SHOW PALACE. SHIT I WENT FROM ONE PALACE TO ANOTHER. THATS HOW I ROLL.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 08:12 AM~10578051
> *THE NEW PALACE IN ONE ON SPENCER IS PRETTY NICE W/ BLACKLIGHTS. WAS IN THAT BITCH SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER SHOW PALACE. SHIT I WENT FROM ONE PALACE TO ANOTHER. THATS HOW I ROLL.
> *


pinche cochino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2008, 09:07 AM~10578008
> *i dont even think palace inn has real cable porno channels......think they just have cameras set up in every room since everybody just goes there to fuck...........make u think ur watchin a porn but u really watching wats going on in the next room.................
> *


Lol!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2008, 09:16 AM~10578082
> *pinche cochino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:
> *



YES SIRRR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 08:12 AM~10578051
> *THE NEW PALACE IN ONE ON SPENCER IS PRETTY NICE W/ BLACKLIGHTS. WAS IN THAT BITCH SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER SHOW PALACE. SHIT I WENT FROM ONE PALACE TO ANOTHER. THATS HOW I ROLL. *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 5 2008, 09:16 AM~10578426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam somebody finally found a baby pic of slim!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2008, 09:34 AM~10578538
> *dam somebody finally found a baby pic of slim!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2008, 11:34 AM~10578538
> *dam somebody finally found a baby pic of slim!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2008, 09:46 AM~10578615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

wheres tha new chill spot????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 5 2008, 10:39 AM~10578918
> *wheres tha new chill spot????
> *


layitlow :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boulevard305_@May 5 2008, 10:10 AM~10578730
> *damn people do sum stupid ass shit......
> :no:  :buttkick:
> 
> ...


mayne!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 5 2008, 09:12 AM~10578051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zimmer car company makes those.. they make a 2 door too, out of a mustang. ones made from the older mustangs look better i think..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 5 2008, 11:39 AM~10578918
> *wheres tha new chill spot????
> *


well on way to that palace inn last night, i actually drove by that taco cabana on i-10.. there was a big crowd out there.. didnt pay attention how many lows though.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 5 2008, 01:05 PM~10579182
> *
> *


Whats the latest gossip?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 5 2008, 01:25 PM~10579811
> *Whats the latest gossip?
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Pattie Shieh :dunno:










:ugh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 11:56 AM~10579568
> *well on way to that palace inn last night, i actually drove by that taco cabana on i-10..  there was a big crowd out there..  didnt pay attention how many lows though.
> *


 we were there but tha laws got there and ran everyone off.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 03:23 PM~10580302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn.....fukd up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 5 2008, 02:23 PM~10580302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trouble makers.. ..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 03:48 PM~10580484
> *fk a statue  brian a bawla.. got a real life buddha in his yard!! dats gangsta!!
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 03:23 PM~10580302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUk you Ray Liotta!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 03:48 PM~10580484
> *fk a statue  brian a bawla.. got a real life buddha in his yard!! dats gangsta!!
> 
> 
> ...


And Fuk you Michellin man!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 5 2008, 04:18 PM~10580806
> *FUk you Ray Liotta!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 02:48 PM~10580484
> *fk a statue  brian a bawla.. got a real life buddha in his yard!! dats gangsta!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 5 2008, 04:26 PM~10580863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 5 2008, 02:26 PM~10580863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 5 2008, 04:18 PM~10580806
> *FUk you Ray Liotta!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

anybody looking for pillow tops PM me for info.....
51k mile on the navy ones and 63k miles on the maroon ones


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 5 2008, 04:38 PM~10580957
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


look out its tupac!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 04:38 PM~10580961
> *anybody looking for pillow tops PM me for info.....
> 51k mile on the navy ones and 63k miles on the maroon ones
> 
> ...


I NEED SEAT CONTROL FROM A 90-92 CADDY SEDAN.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 04:40 PM~10580974
> *look out its tupac!
> *


 :around: :dunno: :around:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 5 2008, 04:46 PM~10581035
> *I NEED SEAT CONTROL FROM A 90-92 CADDY SEDAN.
> *


sorry I cant help you..... Tupac is dead........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 04:48 PM~10581050
> *sorry I cant help you..... Tupac is dead........ :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 5 2008, 04:54 PM~10581091
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I have it Ill make you a deal :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

donks :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol....... jack ass.......... lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 11:56 AM~10579568
> *well on way to that palace inn last night, i actually drove by that taco cabana on i-10..  there was a big crowd out there..  didnt pay attention how many lows though.
> *


fuck a hotel , buy a house


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2008, 05:14 PM~10581249
> *fuck a hotel , buy a house
> *



or some vaseline :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 5 2008, 05:28 PM~10581336
> *or some vaseline  :uh:
> *


you aint ready!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 05:30 PM~10581348
> *you aint ready!
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: 



that is not hotdoggin it, hot hot doggin it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 5 2008, 05:33 PM~10581368
> *:ugh:
> that is not hotdoggin it, hot hot doggin it
> *


imma drop them moog boxs off at ur pad tonight  :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 05:41 PM~10581423
> *imma drop them moog boxs off at ur pad tonight   :cheesy:
> *




:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2008, 04:14 PM~10581249
> *fuck a hotel , buy a house
> *


naw rent free where i'm at 


besides, wouldnt want some of these hoez i fk with knowing where i stay. might end up knocked up and trying to track me down.. can't have that.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 04:30 PM~10581348
> *you aint ready!
> 
> 
> ...


he is not :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 04:41 PM~10581423
> *imma drop them moog boxs off at ur pad tonight   :cheesy:
> *



u bringing that lac to victoria may 18th


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cinco de mayor where the coronas at


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@May 5 2008, 06:58 PM~10581952
> *u bringing that lac to victoria may 18th
> *


I dunno yet Ill let you know....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 04:59 PM~10581134
> *I have it Ill make you a deal :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: PRICE.....


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 06:21 PM~10582159
> *I dunno yet Ill let you know....
> *


kool


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

soon my attention whore will hit da streets :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 5 2008, 06:53 PM~10582966
> * soon my attention whore will hit da streets :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh: que royo


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

snore :thumbsdown: in here


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 5 2008, 09:34 PM~10583471
> *:uh: que royo
> *


wat up chochi!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 5 2008, 09:29 PM~10583386
> *:0
> *


q rollo homie wats tha deal con la chancla..... :biggrin: you ready to start tha build up o que? lets lift that bitch..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Congratulations to my homie Luis for taking Best of Show Truck at the Austin show!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2008, 09:01 PM~10583791
> *Congratulations to my homie Luis for taking Best of Show Truck at the Austin show!!!
> *


groupie


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 10:04 PM~10583825
> *groupie
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 09:04 PM~10583825
> *groupie
> *



One of my club members joto.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 5 2008, 06:53 PM~10582966
> * soon my attention whore will hit da streets :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2008, 09:10 PM~10583889
> *One of my club members joto.....
> *


3 words come to mind..





skate ramp minitruck! 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 5 2008, 07:54 PM~10583728
> *q rollo homie wats tha deal con la chancla..... :biggrin:  you ready to start tha build up o que? lets lift that bitch..
> *


simon im still working on the engine. you know im a ford men but damm building chevy motors is cheap and easy. is gona be like take it to the sticks or the track :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2008, 10:00 AM~10577956
> *i dont think u want black lights in a palace inn..............u might see some stains u dont wana see...................tho the last one i went to had black lights :biggrin: (249 n beltway)
> *


Richey & 225 was my hangout back in the days :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 5 2008, 03:23 PM~10580302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10581469
> *naw    rent free where i'm at
> besides, wouldnt want some of these hoez i fk with knowing where i stay.    might end up knocked up and trying to track me down..  can't have that.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2008, 09:44 PM~10584314
> *Richey & 225 was my hangout back in the days  :happysad:
> *


where da tv remote is screwed down to end table, so you can't steal it??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 10:55 PM~10584453
> *where da tv remote is screwed down to end table, so you can't steal it??
> *


I went there years ago when it first opened before the mojos discovered it and started stealing microwaves, remotes, etc...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 5 2008, 07:34 PM~10583471
> *:uh: que royo
> *


  PURO MATAMOROS TAMAULIPAS the z in tha house


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2008, 10:55 PM~10584453
> *where da tv remote is screwed down to end table, so you can't steal it??
> *


use to go when it 1st opened before the mojos discovered it and started stealing microwaves, remotes, etc....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 5 2008, 07:34 PM~10583471
> *:uh: que royo
> *


  PURO MATAMOROS TAMAULIPAS the z in tha house


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2008, 10:04 PM~10584538
> *use to go when it 1st opened before the mojos discovered it and started stealing microwaves, remotes, etc....
> *


yeah i'm sure a motel on 225 was a nice place before mojo's came around :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@May 5 2008, 08:30 PM~10582704
> *kool
> *


  I got the number....... lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HONEST HUSTLE 4 SALE  THERE ARE SUM THINGS ON IT THAT I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP.....SO WHAT YOU WANNA SPEND AND I'LL TELL YA WHAT IMA KEEP


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2008, 09:08 AM~10586956
> *HONEST HUSTLE 4 SALE  THERE ARE SUM THINGS ON IT THAT I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP.....SO WHAT YOU WANNA SPEND AND I'LL TELL YA WHAT IMA KEEP
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we need some prayers from you guys i know i dont know lots of you guys here my dougther is getting a bone marrow test done today we hope it come back negative she only going to be 2 years old in two months thanxs


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2008, 08:51 AM~10587691
> *we need some prayers from you guys i know i dont know lots of you guys here  my dougther is getting a bone marrow test done today we hope it come back negative she only going to be 2 years old in two months thanxs
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2008, 09:51 AM~10587691
> *we need some prayers from you guys i know i dont know lots of you guys here  my dougther is getting a bone marrow test done today we hope it come back negative she only going to be 2 years old in two months thanxs
> *


mayne homie.. hope all goes well.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 6 2008, 08:53 AM~10587710
> *:yes:
> *


x2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2008, 09:51 AM~10587691
> *we need some prayers from you guys i know i dont know lots of you guys here  my dougther is getting a bone marrow test done today we hope it come back negative she only going to be 2 years old in two months thanxs
> *


Our prayers go out to you and your baby girl and your family.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I myself couldnt let latin get all the attention hahaha My gf and I are 6 weeks pregnant. Still VERY early but too excited to keep it in. We are a high risk pregnancy so we already been praying...and are gonna pray extra hard for cartier01's daughter too.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 6 2008, 11:06 AM~10587797
> *Our prayers go out to you and your baby girl and your family.
> *


X2............ :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 6 2008, 11:09 AM~10587815
> *I myself couldnt let latin get all the attention hahaha My gf and I are 6 weeks pregnant.  Still VERY early but too excited to keep it in. We are a high risk pregnancy so we already been praying...and are gonna pray extra hard for cartier01's daughter too.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 6 2008, 09:09 AM~10587815
> *I myself couldnt let latin get all the attention hahaha My gf and I are 6 weeks pregnant.  Still VERY early but too excited to keep it in. We are a high risk pregnancy so we already been praying...and are gonna pray extra hard for cartier01's daughter too.
> 
> 
> *


are u showing??..lol.. congrats :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2008, 09:51 AM~10587691
> *we need some prayers from you guys i know i dont know lots of you guys here  my dougther is getting a bone marrow test done today we hope it come back negative she only going to be 2 years old in two months thanxs
> *



My prayers are with your daughter,you and your familia.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 6 2008, 10:33 AM~10588169
> *are u showing??..lol.. congrats  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA I been showing since I was about 11yrs old....probably since before that. Naw at six weeks, its about the size of a frijole. Nothing to show yet. Come Xmas though i'll be Daddy Hex. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2008, 09:51 AM~10587691
> *we need some prayers from you guys i know i dont know lots of you guys here  my dougther is getting a bone marrow test done today we hope it come back negative she only going to be 2 years old in two months thanxs
> *


our prayers are with your lil girl and your family.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 6 2008, 09:57 AM~10588343
> *HAHAHA  I been showing since I was about 11yrs old....probably since before that.  Naw at six weeks, its about the size of a frijole. Nothing to show yet.  Come Xmas though i'll be Daddy Hex. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

found these in off topic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 6 2008, 10:40 AM~10588751
> *:werd:
> *


whats up cock blocker??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 6 2008, 12:44 PM~10588792
> *whats up cock blocker??
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP SHIT BRICK!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 6 2008, 10:52 AM~10588885
> *WHAT'S UP SHIT BRICK!
> *


whoa! no name callin... lol.. what up im bout to go to the slave...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2008, 10:51 AM~10587691
> *we need some prayers from you guys i know i dont know lots of you guys here  my dougther is getting a bone marrow test done today we hope it come back negative she only going to be 2 years old in two months thanxs
> *


you and your daughter will be in our prayers.hope everything goes well


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 6 2008, 01:14 PM~10589109
> *whoa! no name callin... lol.. what up im bout to go to the slave...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 6 2008, 01:14 PM~10589109
> *whoa! no name callin... lol.. what up im bout to go to the slave...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm fixin to be a dad for da 3rd time.. 


but i took the brawd off my myspace list... and don't answer phone calls.. problem solved..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 6 2008, 01:42 PM~10589358


DAMN SERVER..... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 01:43 PM~10589367
> *i'm fixin to be a dad for da 3rd time..
> but i took the brawd off my myspace list...  and don't answer phone calls..  problem solved..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 01:43 PM~10589367
> *i'm fixin to be a dad for da 3rd time..
> but i took the brawd off my myspace list...  and don't answer phone calls..  problem solved..
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ok guys to anyone who cares heres the list........
7500......i would like to keep the wheels and the pumps only so let me know... 281-772-2607


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2008, 09:51 AM~10587691
> *we need some prayers from you guys i know i dont know lots of you guys here  my dougther is getting a bone marrow test done today we hope it come back negative she only going to be 2 years old in two months thanxs
> *


Hope all go well for your little daughter.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 6 2008, 12:43 PM~10589367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree :angry: Server


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 12:43 PM~10589367
> *i'm fixin to be a dad for da 3rd time..
> but i took the brawd off my myspace list...  and don't answer phone calls..  problem solved..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 6 2008, 01:42 PM~10589771
> *naw you aint no dad....just a jizz donor.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> This will be my first. :biggrin:
> *


told her if she wanted it in da guts or thru da grill. she said no to grill.. so her fault. 


she keep blowin up my phone.. if she dont stop soon i might have to change #


and congrats.. if thats what you wanted. 

myself.. my point of view is that its females responsibility.. she dont wanna be knocked up she shoulda swallowed.. so now she need to walk it off and just deal with it herself or get abortion.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 

Not what I wanted but it wasnt not wanted, just unexpected. I am happy yet nervous. :biggrin: hno: 
The ex couldnt have kids. Good thing I guess, so no kids caught in split up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 01:48 PM~10589818
> *:uh:
> *


yeah i said it.. and what!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 6 2008, 10:09 AM~10587815
> *I myself couldnt let latin get all the attention hahaha My gf and I are 6 weeks pregnant.  Still VERY early but too excited to keep it in. We are a high risk pregnancy so we already been praying...and are gonna pray extra hard for cartier01's daughter too.
> 
> 
> *



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

is that a donk :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2008, 02:23 PM~10589650
> *ok guys to anyone who cares heres the list........
> 7500......i would like to keep the wheels and the pumps only so let me know... 281-772-2607
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 02:14 PM~10590050
> *told her if she wanted it in da guts or thru da grill.  she said no to grill..    so her fault.
> she keep blowin up my phone..  if she dont stop soon i might have to change #
> and congrats..  if thats what you wanted.
> ...


Danny your such a good man. Can't see how any female wouldn't wanna be with someone like you. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 03:01 PM~10590674
> *Danny your such a good man. Can't see how any female wouldn't wanna be with someone like you.  :uh:
> *


no shyt huh fk'n skanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 02:38 PM~10590429
> *yeah i said it..  and what!!
> *


You're jus too cool fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 03:07 PM~10590735
> *You're jus too cool fool.
> *


its aight.. if i knock you up.. i'll give you few $ every other week.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 03:02 PM~10590688
> *no shyt huh  fk'n skanks
> *


Yea. :uh: Lol! :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 03:13 PM~10590791
> *Yea. :uh:  Lol! :no:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 03:12 PM~10590780
> *its aight.. if i knock you up.. i'll give you few $ every other week.
> *


 :roflmao: 

Now don't worry Danny. I'm one female you aint EVER gonna need to worry bout knockin up cause we are NEVER fkin.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 02:19 PM~10590836
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Now don't worry Danny. I'm one female you aint EVER gonna need to worry bout knockin up cause we are NEVER fkin.
> *


DATS DA SAME THING U TOLD ME,BUT REMEMBER THAT OTHER NIGHT.............OH WAIT DAT WAS POSE TO B PRIVATE HU..........OOOOOOOOOPSSSSSS......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 03:19 PM~10590836
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Now don't worry Danny. I'm one female you aint EVER gonna need to worry bout knockin up cause we are NEVER fkin.
> *


already paid though. better get refund then


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jose24_@May 6 2008, 02:22 PM~10590874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 6 2008, 03:24 PM~10590887


maybe he'll let you walk his doggie o' groupie actin *****


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 03:15 PM~10590801
> *
> *


Lol! You're a dayum fool!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 6 2008, 03:22 PM~10590869
> *DATS DA SAME THING U TOLD ME,BUT REMEMBER THAT OTHER NIGHT.............OH WAIT DAT WAS POSE TO B PRIVATE HU..........OOOOOOOOOPSSSSSS......... :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha! Shut your ass up Noe! You know you lyin! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 03:30 PM~10590926
> *Hahaha! Shut your ass up Noe! You know you lyin! :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 03:23 PM~10590877
> *already paid though.    better get refund then
> *


Haha! ***** plz! :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 6 2008, 02:55 PM~10590624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 08:59 AM~10587745
> *mayne homie.. hope all goes well.
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 6 2008, 12:52 PM~10589450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: there not j's but they will do...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 6 2008, 05:11 PM~10591897
> *:biggrin: there not j's but they will do...
> *


atleast get the original colors


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 6 2008, 05:11 PM~10591897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quit snitchin' like TI you fk'n little bitch.. keep your mouth shut already!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 05:13 PM~10591918
> *atleast get the original colors
> *


atleast get off my nutz!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2008, 12:23 PM~10589650
> *ok guys to anyone who cares heres the list........
> 7500......i would like to keep the wheels and the pumps only so let me know... 281-772-2607
> *


boys aint ready for the 01 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 6 2008, 05:17 PM~10591943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im on your nuts? weren't you the one that called me about those tires?

lol an im on your nuts


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 12:34 AM~10585545
> *yeah i'm sure a motel on 225 was a nice place before mojo's came around  :uh:
> *


this ******, and the ones off i-10 are? lmfao! cheapdinnerhookupforthedates. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 6 2008, 10:51 AM~10587691
> *we need some prayers from you guys i know i dont know lots of you guys here  my dougther is getting a bone marrow test done today we hope it come back negative she only going to be 2 years old in two months thanxs
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 6 2008, 11:09 AM~10587815
> *I myself couldnt let latin get all the attention hahaha My gf and I are 6 weeks pregnant.  Still VERY early but too excited to keep it in. We are a high risk pregnancy so we already been praying...and are gonna pray extra hard for cartier01's daughter too.
> 
> 
> *


congrats man. if you have a boy let me know. will have a lot of stuff to get rid of once he gets older.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 04:19 PM~10590836
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Now don't worry Danny. I'm one female you aint EVER gonna need to worry bout knockin up cause we are NEVER fkin.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 06:33 PM~10592112
> *
> im on your nuts? weren't you the one that called me about those tires?
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Thats sounds like snitchin :0 Wait i am startin to sound like Devious :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 6 2008, 06:53 PM~10592796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 6 2008, 05:33 PM~10592112
> *lol thats snitching
> 
> im on your nuts? weren't you the one that called me about those tires?
> ...


ain't sure why you find any of this funny. i for damn sure aint joking when i call you a bitch ass snitch. and if you ever see me at a show or other event.. you'd be wise to just keep your distance.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 07:25 PM~10593106
> *LOL
> *


you keep your fk'n distance too.. 





but only cause i'll probably grab your nalgas.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 08:48 PM~10594038
> *you keep your fk'n distance too..
> but only cause i'll probably grab your nalgas.
> *


Haha! Shut up fool! 


Buncha bday's this month.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 6 2008, 08:54 PM~10594099
> *Haha! Shut up fool!
> Buncha bday's this month.
> *


must have calander full :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dash almost done...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 09:48 PM~10594038
> *you keep your fk'n distance too..
> but only cause i'll probably grab your nalgas.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10594339
> *dash almost done...
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 6 2008, 10:17 PM~10594378
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHERE'S MY PRICE SHEET? :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 6 2008, 08:19 PM~10594419
> *
> *


doin da new school fiberglass way


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

for you converse lovers.... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 6 2008, 10:26 PM~10594508
> *WHERE'S MY PRICE SHEET? :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 10:27 PM~10594516
> *doin da new school fiberglass way
> *


sounds good bro cant wait to see it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 6 2008, 09:49 PM~10594726
> *for you converse lovers.... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


for you jordan groupies.. sorry, but these don't say 23 on da azz :uh: 
MJ all DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 6 2008, 10:49 PM~10594726
> *for you converse lovers.... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: 

ONLY WEAR TRIPLE O.G. CHUCKS.......... :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 6 2008, 10:53 PM~10594764
> *:dunno:
> *


I'LL HIT THE GRAVEYARD A FIND SOME MYSELF THIS WEEKEND. BUT WILL BE LOOKING FOR SOMEONE IN HOUSTON TO DO INTERIOR SOON.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 09:05 PM~10594880
> *for you jordan groupies..  sorry, but these don't say 23 on da azz  :uh:
> MJ all DAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


DONT HATE CAUSE THEY DONT COME IN PLUS SIZES.... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

might name da car "art crimes" instead


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 11:49 PM~10595318
> *might name da car "art crimes" instead
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

I KNEW I SHOULDN'T HAVE GIVE YOU THEM SPRAY PAINT CANS.........


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 09:49 PM~10595318
> *might name da car "art crimes" instead
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 6 2008, 09:51 PM~10595328
> *:uh:
> 
> I KNEW I SHOULDN'T HAVE GIVE YOU THEM SPRAY PAINT CANS.........
> *


ha.. i got them hoes stocked up.. im 18 now dad.. i can buy my own..
haah...
but you know me.. im different like dat.. 

my dash fits me perfect


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 11:54 PM~10595353
> *ha.. i got them hoes stocked up.. im 18 now dad.. i can buy my own..
> haah...
> but you know me.. im different like dat..
> ...


TELL YOUR MOM I NEED THEM CHECKS STOPPED.......... :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 6 2008, 09:57 PM~10595377
> *TELL YOUR MOM I NEED THEM CHECKS STOPPED.......... :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


fuck yo checks.. them hoes short anyways....


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 10:54 PM~10595353
> *ha.. i got them hoes stocked up.. im 18 now dad.. i can buy my own..
> haah...
> but you know me.. im different like dat..
> ...


YOU NEED TO STOP SNIFFING THAT DAMN PAINT SKID. :around: :loco:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 6 2008, 10:00 PM~10595401
> *YOU NEED TO STOP SNIFFING THAT DAMN PAINT SKID. :around:  :loco:
> *


yes sir..




















































:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 11:59 PM~10595397
> *fuck yo checks.. them hoes short anyways....
> *


YOU LITTLE FUCKER!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bbbwwwwahahahahahhahaa


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ridenlow84, sic713, *rug442*

:twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2008, 12:05 AM~10595440
> *bbbwwwwahahahahahhahaa
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 6 2008, 11:26 PM~10595109
> *I'LL HIT THE GRAVEYARD A FIND SOME MYSELF THIS WEEKEND. BUT WILL BE LOOKING FOR SOMEONE IN HOUSTON TO DO INTERIOR SOON.*


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 6 2008, 10:19 PM~10595561
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 7 2008, 12:19 AM~10595561
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy: NEED TO GET SHIT DONE SOON. HAVE OTHER PROJECTS THAT NEED TO GET UP AND RUNNING..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+May 6 2008, 10:22 PM~10595592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2008, 10:49 PM~10595318
> *might name da car "art crimes" instead
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


now make a steering wheel thats open at the top.. with sides out of two spray paint cans.. and make the nozels honk the horn!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im still looking for a billet one..
trying to get a price from purextc...
they make custom ones


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

LOOKS WHAT'S 4 SALE.  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408375#


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Custom made STEERING WHEELS by LowriderPlacas.com/Lazerwerks.com


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2008, 09:04 PM~10594224
> *must have calander full  :uh:
> *


Yup! :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 7 2008, 05:39 AM~10596944
> *Custom made STEERING WHEELS by LowriderPlacas.com/Lazerwerks.com
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

WTF








:uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Last Minute Customs Hit Me Up....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 7 2008, 08:09 AM~10597307
> *WTF
> 
> 
> ...


new skoo tire they working on. no air needed. the flexible spoke in the tire obsorb shock as would air. its called the "tweel tire" by michilin.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 10:35 AM~10599077
> *new skoo tire they working on.    no air needed.    the flexible spoke in the tire obsorb shock as would air.  its called the "tweel tire" by michilin.
> *


mayne dats some fancey ***** technology there..................... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2008, 11:44 AM~10599135
> *mayne dats some fancey ***** technology there..................... :uh:
> *


"if it don't plug into a printer, its ***** technology.. cause ****** never got anything to print"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 10:59 AM~10599255
> *"if it don't plug into a printer, its ***** technology.. cause ****** never got anything to print"
> *


dats racist......... :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 11:59 AM~10599255
> *"if it don't plug into a printer, its ***** technology.. cause ****** never got anything to print"
> *





> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2008, 12:16 PM~10599451
> *dats racist......... :0
> *



Not even racist, it just dont make no sense :uh: what does that mean they aint got nothing to print? Might be really funny, but imma need an explanation...maybe some piktures too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 7 2008, 07:37 AM~10596940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

they see me rolling they hating


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 7 2008, 02:08 PM~10599921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 7 2008, 12:23 PM~10599538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped?


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2008, 12:23 PM~10589650
> *ok guys to anyone who cares heres the list........
> 7500......i would like to keep the wheels and the pumps only so let me know... 281-772-2607
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2008, 12:16 PM~10599451
> *dats racist......... :0
> *


"***** technology , technology for ******.. and don't start trippin and shyt calling me a racist...cause i dont mean ***** in a disrespectful way.. i mean it as a general term for ignorant mother fkr's.. anybody of any race can be a ignorant mother fk'r"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 12:17 PM~10600065
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nhQ7F8ckYI
> how much shipped?
> *


even swap for the capala :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 7 2008, 02:09 PM~10600795
> *even swap for the capala  :biggrin:
> *


you sure? you might be getting ripped off in that deal. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 01:09 PM~10600807
> *you sure?  you might be getting ripped off in that deal.    :uh:
> *


ok i keep the wheels and the seat LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 7 2008, 02:12 PM~10600829
> *ok i keep the wheels and the seat LOL :roflmao:
> *


fine i was gonna put chinaz on it anyway


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 01:14 PM~10600849
> *fine i was gonna put chinaz on it anyway
> *


orale water boy :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :loco: :banghead: :barf: but can you expect out of LA CHANCLA


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :loco: :banghead: :barf: but what can you expect out of LA CHANCLA


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 01:09 PM~10600807
> *you sure?  you might be getting ripped off in that deal.    :uh:
> *










:yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 7 2008, 02:26 PM~10600983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 01:58 PM~10601280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 fuck that im keeping it :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

95 continental for sale $2700


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 01:58 PM~10601280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.........DAM MAC2LAC DOING IT BIG OUT THERE IN DA COUNTRY!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

OOPS SERVER FUCK UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 7 2008, 04:12 PM~10601801
> *95 continental for sale $2700
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i'd rather push a cadi.. 




oh, and you work sat? wanna do those HID's.. broke my glasses, and can't see for shyt at night. and HID's are cheaper then new pair of glasses.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2008, 04:20 PM~10601860
> *.........DAM MAC2LAC DOING IT BIG OUT THERE IN DA COUNTRY!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


on d's even


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 03:21 PM~10601873
> *:uh:      i'd rather push a cadi..
> oh, and you work sat? wanna do those HID's..  broke my glasses, and  can't see for shyt at night.   and HID's are cheaper then new pair of glasses.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BOY U SOMETHING ELSE FATBOY........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 03:22 PM~10601887
> *on d's even
> *


MAYNE WE NEED TO STEP OUR GAME UP TO GET ON HIS LEVEL..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 03:21 PM~10601873
> *:uh:      i'd rather push a cadi..
> oh, and you work sat? wanna do those HID's..  broke my glasses, and  can't see for shyt at night.    and HID's are cheaper then new pair of glasses.
> *


i work but i get off at 3 can do em after that pm me


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 03:21 PM~10601873
> *:uh:      i'd rather push a cadi..
> oh, and you work sat? wanna do those HID's..  broke my glasses, and  can't see for shyt at night.    and HID's are cheaper then new pair of glasses.
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.10news.com/slideshow/automotive...656/detail.html
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 7 2008, 04:25 PM~10601911
> *i work but i get off at 3 can do em after that pm me
> *


coo i don't even wake up til after 2pm anyway.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 7 2008, 03:38 PM~10602012
> *http://www.10news.com/slideshow/automotive...656/detail.html
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WAS JUST LOOKIN AT DAT SHIT........DAT WOULD BE SOME SHIT.....FUCK IT ILL CRANK DAT BITCH UP TO TEACH EM A LESSON!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2008, 03:46 PM~10602074
> *I WAS JUST LOOKIN AT DAT SHIT........DAT WOULD BE SOME SHIT.....FUCK IT ILL CRANK DAT BITCH UP TO TEACH EM A LESSON!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


 :biggrin: ..man that shit funny...the third pic..lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2008, 11:16 AM~10599451
> *dats racist......... :0
> *


no this is racist...

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2008, 05:41 PM~10602420
> *no this is racist...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you all skurred pussy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 05:20 PM~10602672
> *you all skurred    pussy
> *


gotta be quicker big guy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2008, 06:24 PM~10602700
> *gotta be quicker big guy
> *


ain't what i was referring to though :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone come over saturday and i'll pay you to install some speakers in 68. gonna have that shyt kickin harder then da philly pd..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 7 2008, 06:56 PM~10602969
> *huh?
> *


si


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 6 2008, 09:28 PM~10595130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jockin the website or what??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 7 2008, 10:38 PM~10604408
> *:0
> *


 :around: :around:  hno: what tha f_ _ k! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 7 2008, 08:10 PM~10604124
> *
> 
> jockin the website or what??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


always been a fan.. i get on there pretty offen..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gettin there.. dash board is the last fuckin thing...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2008, 10:02 PM~10604681
> *gettin there.. dash board is the last fuckin thing...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: hope you took the marbles out.. or thats gonna be one noisey fk'n dash.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2008, 09:06 PM~10604733
> *:uh:  hope you took the marbles out.. or thats gonna be one noisey fk'n dash.
> *


got jokes..
the cans are cut idiot..
unlike da 68


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2008, 10:11 PM~10605138
> *got jokes..
> the cans are cut idiot..
> unlike da 68
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 7 2008, 10:15 PM~10605154
> *:0
> *


instigator.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2008, 11:11 PM~10605138
> *got jokes..
> the cans are cut idiot..
> unlike da 68
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 7 2008, 10:17 PM~10605168
> *instigator.... :uh:
> *


learned from watching you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 7 2008, 10:34 PM~10605259
> *learned from watching you
> *


glad u paid attention... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HAHHAHA


Lets play rock band!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 7 2008, 10:43 PM~10605314
> *glad u paid attention... :biggrin:
> *


maybe this weekend ill teach you a thing or 2 if you come through


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 7 2008, 11:09 PM~10605514
> *maybe this weekend ill teach you a thing or 2 if you come through
> *


lol..ill bring the alcohol and parts... :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 7 2008, 11:36 PM~10605637
> *lol..ill bring the alcohol and parts... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 7 2008, 11:37 PM~10605643
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


:around:

:wow:


:yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 8 2008, 01:25 AM~10605781
> *:uh:
> *


hot wings 9 millameters and torta hoez.. thats all me *****!! and wut??


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2008, 09:02 PM~10604681
> *gettin there.. dash board is the last fuckin thing...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, u done wit it yet? and u serious bout chnagin the name? i like el sicko fit u and the car..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2008, 09:02 PM~10604681
> *gettin there.. dash board is the last fuckin thing...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+May 8 2008, 02:57 AM~10605921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i been looking for those pics.. thanks homie..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight goofy you win.. you have coolest shoes ever.. can you now stop sending me pics of your shoes..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2008, 11:11 PM~10605138
> *got jokes..
> the cans are cut idiot..
> unlike da 68
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2008, 07:59 AM~10606493
> *Lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 07:53 AM~10606463
> *aight goofy you win.. you have coolest shoes ever..  can you now stop sending me pics of your shoes..
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 08:02 AM~10606506
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

is that where chocolate milk comes from ? :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 7 2008, 08:48 PM~10604540
> *:around:  :around:    hno: what tha f_ _ k! :biggrin:
> *


q rollo tony u going to that benefit car wash saturday ?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 8 2008, 09:18 AM~10607439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 8 2008, 10:22 AM~10607470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 8 2008, 09:45 AM~10607668
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2008, 12:11 AM~10605138
> *got jokes..
> the cans are cut idiot..
> unlike da 68
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 06:53 AM~10606463
> *aight goofy you win.. you have coolest shoes ever..  can you now stop sending me pics of your shoes..
> 
> 
> ...


weak........... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 8 2008, 12:38 PM~10608431
> *weak........... :uh:
> *


better? lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 12:07 PM~10608635
> *better?  lol
> 
> 
> ...


  ill rock tha vaders,,,,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my government check came in today.. 6 bills.. think imma buy pair of chucks and take hrny for some wings!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 02:48 PM~10609485
> *my government check came in today..  6 bills..      think imma buy pair of chucks  and take hrny for some wings!!
> *


sucka foe love :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 8 2008, 03:02 PM~10609591
> *sucka foe love :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


gonna buy her some chonies and make her respectible. 









wait, even that wont work. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 01:48 PM~10609485
> *my government check came in today..  6 bills..      think imma buy pair of chucks  and take hrny for some wings!!
> *


how much for the 68, u aint doin shit with it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 03:07 PM~10609619
> *gonna buy her some chonies and make her respectible.
> wait, even that wont work.    :roflmao:
> *


Fk u asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2008, 03:13 PM~10609644
> *how much for the 68, u aint doin shit with it
> *


20 g's + 100 piece buffalo wings











j/k.. aint for sale ya'll fools can stop callin me now. all shyt ya'll talk.. think its for sale, and my phone blows up.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2008, 03:17 PM~10609667
> *Fk u asshole
> *


is aight.. i'll get you some new clear heels too.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 8 2008, 05:43 PM~10610214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno: :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 8 2008, 09:58 AM~10607755
> *:wave:
> *


whats tha deal? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Short Dog Live in the mix on http://www.thebeat713.com


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 8 2008, 08:33 PM~10611425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gay :uh: 

wipe ur butt with them


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

david, i found your topic :0 

Layitlow Topic Exclusively For Chevylo97


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> david, look what i jammed down my thoat:0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 8 2008, 09:39 PM~10611847
> *patrick i love the way you handle that frank, and i find myself aroused (not so strangely) to the point where i have to ask; could you show me how you do that? :0
> 
> 
> ...




no david, i cannot show you. that would be unwittingly supporting the gay lifestyle, of which i am very anti.

sorry. dont take it so hard.


ooops, did i say that?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10611694


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat boy sic a fool


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2008, 10:13 PM~10612163
> *dat boy sic a fool
> 
> 
> ...


are you gonna put the spray cap back on the can


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 8 2008, 09:13 PM~10612163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da chrome one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena+May 8 2008, 08:15 PM~10612185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even better..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 10:03 PM~10612060
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10611694
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2008, 09:20 PM~10612224
> *good ideal
> i was just gunna out the lil caps back on..and paint on the logos..
> 
> ...


  

I bet paint sniffers break into yo shyt though.. that gonna be like xmas for em..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 08:32 PM~10612343
> *
> 
> I bet paint sniffers break into yo shyt though..      that gonna be like xmas for em..
> ...


are those the cans you used for your under carrage


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2008, 10:03 PM~10612060
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10611694
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2008, 03:35 PM~10567409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 8 2008, 08:59 PM~10612702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


watch it now dave gon come in here to be captain save a truck!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 8 2008, 06:45 PM~10611521
> *gay :uh:
> 
> wipe ur butt with them
> *


sup bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2008, 09:56 PM~10612673
> *are those the cans you used for your under carrage
> *


not yet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2008, 08:13 PM~10612163
> *dat boy sic a fool
> 
> 
> ...


go with just the spray tips, no caps. looks good though! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2008, 11:20 PM~10612891
> *sup bitch
> *



queer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale 

6 parker faucets (4 new 2 used) mv420s 1/4"
1 parker faucet mv400s 1/4"
2 parker brass slowdowns mv400b 1/4"
1 parker steel slowdown n800s 1/2"
1 1" parker check valve c1600s
1 parker faucet mv800s 1/2"


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 8 2008, 09:59 PM~10613191
> *
> *



CALI RYDAH:

It was tight doing buisness with you homie. The Wii is tight


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 8 2008, 04:19 PM~10610459
> *whats tha deal? :biggrin:
> *


q onda mario aqui nomas trying to build a elcamino to tear it up. hno: and you what you been up to . you been kind of quiet what you got going on . what you working on :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 04:39 AM~10614238
> *for sale
> 
> 6  parker faucets (4 new 2 used) mv420s  1/4"
> ...


give up on that shit . :twak: no body wants them no even free. :0 ok i ll take em but you have to come drop em off :roflmao: and bring a pack of cigarrets with em or i wont take em .  oh pm me the info on the capala if you still want to do the ights and we can do the sound on the 68 if you want to


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 07:58 AM~10614597
> *give up on that shit .  :twak: no body wants them  no even free. :0 ok i ll take em but you have to come drop em off  :roflmao: and bring a pack of cigarrets with em or i wont take em .   oh pm me the info on the capala  if you still want to do the ights and we can do the sound on the 68 if you want to
> *


naw just for that.. i dont want nada from you. :uh: :tears:



j/k. let you know later.. 


oh and all the 1/4" stuff is $5 each..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 07:24 AM~10614729
> *naw just for that.. i dont want nada from you.  :uh:  :tears:
> j/k.    let you know later..
> oh and all the 1/4" stuff is $5 each..
> *


i need to talk to the LOCOS i might need sum of that stuff for LA CHANCLA :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 9 2008, 06:33 AM~10614491
> *CALI RYDAH:
> 
> It was tight doing buisness with you homie. The Wii is tight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

here she cums to save the day :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Who here likes Little Ceasars or wht kind of Pizza do you like? What about beer? I am thinking of getting some for the people that volunteer to help me move my shit on saturday. I really just need helping getting it out of the apt and down the stairs on to the vehicle it is going on. Any volunteers?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2008, 10:18 AM~10616205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: so true, every noe and then you get sum good talk in here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 9 2008, 12:08 PM~10616587
> *:biggrin: so true, every noe and then you get sum good talk in here
> *


 :0 

gay typo.. :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 06:51 AM~10614559
> *q onda mario aqui nomas trying to build a elcamino to tear it up. hno: and you what you been up to . you been kind of quiet what you got going on . what you working on :dunno:
> *


sup homie finally got the shit on the lac........runnin good now lets see how long it last this time!!!! prolly cuz i cant keep my feet of the gas :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 11:29 AM~10616780
> *:0
> 
> gay typo..  :scrutinize:
> *


hey hey hey now........... :angry:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 04:39 AM~10614238
> *for sale
> 
> 6  parker faucets (4 new 2 used) mv420s  1/4"
> ...


what are you asking for it all


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 9 2008, 11:29 AM~10616787
> *sup homie finally got the shit on the lac........runnin good now lets see how long it last this time!!!! prolly cuz i cant keep my feet of the gas  :biggrin:
> *


shit gas is so high im thinking bout parking the linko and getting me a mopes lol. but thats good that you got it running what was it after all ?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ UP TO THE HOMIES FROM EMPIRE C.C.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 9 2008, 12:14 PM~10617092
> *WUZ UP TO THE HOMIES FROM EMPIRE C.C.
> *


whats up,, are you at work


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs for everybodys prayers my dougther has lukimia (mal) shes starting treatment today the doctors at texas children hospital told us her treatment is only 6 months they only giving us 50% percent that she will get better


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

NO NOT TODAY


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 9 2008, 12:22 PM~10617145
> *NO NOT TODAY
> *


ok,, so how do you like it


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

YEAH ITS OK BUT NOTING LIKE I EXPECTED


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 9 2008, 02:23 PM~10617154
> *ok,, so how do you like it
> *


WERE ARE YOU AT


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 9 2008, 12:26 PM~10617184
> *WERE ARE YOU AT
> *


at home, you


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 9 2008, 12:25 PM~10617167
> *YEAH ITS OK BUT NOTING LIKE I EXPECTED
> *


why is that


----------



## houtex (Apr 24, 2008)

whats the big difference between street hydraulic kits and compitition kits


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houtex_@May 9 2008, 01:02 PM~10617444
> *whats the big difference between street hydraulic kits and compitition kits
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=SF&s=&f=3


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2008, 02:18 PM~10617114
> *thanxs for everybodys prayers my dougther has lukimia (mal) shes  starting treatment today the doctors at texas children hospital told us her treatment is only  6 months they only giving us 50% percent that she will get better
> *


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2008, 01:18 PM~10617114
> *thanxs for everybodys prayers my dougther has lukimia (mal) shes  starting treatment today the doctors at texas children hospital told us her treatment is only  6 months they only giving us 50% percent that she will get better
> *


Pordesita! Sooo sorry to hear that! I wish the best for her.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2008, 02:18 PM~10617114
> *thanxs for everybodys prayers my dougther has lukimia (mal) shes  starting treatment today the doctors at texas children hospital told us her treatment is only  6 months they only giving us 50% percent that she will get better
> *


she will be in my family prayers and the rest of the blvd aces prayers also


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2008, 01:18 PM~10617114
> *thanxs for everybodys prayers my dougther has lukimia (mal) shes  starting treatment today the doctors at texas children hospital told us her treatment is only  6 months they only giving us 50% percent that she will get better
> *


 Wow, that is unfortunate....but I am confident she will be one of the lucky ones...she has all our prayers backing her up. From car clubs, solo riders and everyone else. We hope for the best for your daughter.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 9 2008, 04:03 PM~10617820
> *Wow, that is unfortunate....but I am confident she will be one of the lucky ones...she has all our prayers backing her up.  From car clubs, solo riders and everyone else. We hope for the best for your daughter.
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2008, 12:18 PM~10617114
> *thanxs for everybodys prayers my dougther has lukimia (mal) shes  starting treatment today the doctors at texas children hospital told us her treatment is only  6 months they only giving us 50% percent that she will get better
> *


hope it works out for you homie. tx children has good people there. i used to work there


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 02:56 PM~10617777
> *she will be in my family prayers and the rest of the blvd aces prayers also
> *


X2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 8 2008, 05:43 PM~10610214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


glasshouse bout to get lifted thanks to joe from swangin customs :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 8 2008, 05:43 PM~10610214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


glasshouse bout to get lifted thanks to joe from swangin customs :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 02:25 PM~10617956
> *glasshouse bout to get lifted thanks to joe from swangin customs :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 damm bro u anint wasting no time


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 02:33 PM~10617656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more pics to come :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 04:32 PM~10617991
> *:0  :0 damm bro u anint wasting no time
> *


cant waste no time in the 08 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 03:38 PM~10618044
> *cant waste no time in the 08 :biggrin:
> *


sup ace?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 04:39 PM~10618049
> *sup ace?
> *


wut it do ace


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 03:41 PM~10618073
> *wut it do ace
> *


gettin the car ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+May 9 2008, 12:55 PM~10616969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in your purple scrubs with dinosours? :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 04:43 PM~10618086
> *gettin the car ready for tomorrow.
> *


koo.i need to get a haircut


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 03:45 PM~10618115
> *koo.i need to get a haircut
> *


ha! dont forget tha kids...lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 04:44 PM~10618107
> *PM sent
> in your purple scrubs with dinosours?  :uh:
> *


dinosaurs :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 04:46 PM~10618119
> *ha! dont forget tha kids...lol
> *


when i say i need one i mean we all need one :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 03:47 PM~10618133
> *when i say i need one i mean we all need one :biggrin:
> *


nawf side? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 04:49 PM~10618141
> *nawf side? :biggrin:
> *


i want to cuz they give the best haircuts but ill be to lazy to drive over there. :biggrin: so ill have to go sumwhere here in sw and get a fucked up haircut :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: watch me start a northside southside beef now :roflmao: :roflmao: over haircuts


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

any of ya'll ****** got connection for yellow optimas? pm a ******!!  



and impala65 keep your mouth shut you fk'n snitch


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 03:51 PM~10618163
> *any  of ya'll ****** got connection for yellow optimas?  pm a ******!!
> and impala65 keep your mouth shut you fk'n snitch
> *


Im bout hit ya on PM...wont want no one snithin on me...no names mentioned.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+May 9 2008, 03:46 PM~10618126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 $5 each on my front porch.. bald or bald fade. 






impala65, no snitchin!!! ***** gonna call heath dept on a ***** for doing fades on porch.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 04:54 PM~10618192
> *:uh:  o' spell check actin azz *****
> $5 each on my front porch..    bald or bald fade.
> impala65, no snitchin!!!      ***** gonna call heath dept on a ***** for doing fades on porch.
> *


you got a tv on front porch cuz i like watching sports or bet when i get my haircuts :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 9 2008, 12:14 PM~10617092
> *WUZ UP TO THE HOMIES FROM EMPIRE C.C.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 04:51 PM~10618160
> *i want to cuz they give the best haircuts but ill be to lazy to drive over there. :biggrin: so ill have to go sumwhere here in sw and get a fucked up haircut :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: watch me start a northside southside beef now  :roflmao:  :roflmao: over haircuts
> *



go see henry on bellaire, been cuttin my hair for since '96. when i moved back to cali for a bit, i cut my own hair cus i didn't trust anybody else to cut it :biggrin: 

his place is in between gessner and fondren on bellaire, in the shoppin center where there used to be a dairy queen.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 03:57 PM~10618208
> *you got a tv on front porch cuz i like watching sports or bet when i get my haircuts :biggrin:
> *


no,but we can make that happen.. cut would cost extra then though.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+May 9 2008, 05:12 PM~10618291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit who to trust :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 04:19 PM~10618352
> *shit who to trust  :dunno:
> *


definately not me.. got zero experience..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 03:54 PM~10618192
> *$5 each on my front porch..    bald or bald fade.
> impala65, no snitchin!!!      ***** gonna call heath dept on a ***** for doing fades on porch.
> *


Lol!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 02:51 PM~10618163
> *any  of ya'll ****** got connection for yellow optimas?  pm a ******!!
> and impala65 keep your mouth shut you fk'n snitch
> *


fuck optimas INTERESTATE thats whats is all about :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 02:34 PM~10618007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 04:49 PM~10618534
> *fuck optimas INTERESTATE thats whats is all about  :biggrin:
> *


wonder who might have bunch for sale :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 03:50 PM~10618540
> *wonder who might have bunch for sale  :uh:
> *


how many you need i might be able to cut you a good deal


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 9 2008, 04:51 PM~10618544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 



those are for ********


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 04:09 PM~10618678
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> those are for ********
> *


nahh negga those are sum bad ass batteries . exchange anywhere no questions ask . but i guess go to harwin Rd and buy them optimas :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 05:13 PM~10618689
> *nahh negga those are sum bad ass batteries . exchange anywhere no questions ask . but i guess go to harwin Rd and buy them optimas :twak:
> *


aint worth a shyt for hydros


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 06:51 AM~10614559
> *q onda mario aqui nomas trying to build a elcamino to tear it up. hno: and you what you been up to . you been kind of quiet what you got going on . what you working on :dunno:
> *


nothing just trin to see where tha new spot is  i got all my shit straight! need a place to chill :thumbsup: ready to see all tha singles :guns: i want to play if you know what i mean :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

might as well do the glass house big and put a wrap frame ...$700. holler at me..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 05:07 PM~10619019
> *aint worth a shyt for hydros
> *


no i get those from chochi cheap as well like a dime a dozen


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 05:07 PM~10619019
> *aint worth a shyt for hydros
> *


just like you!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 9 2008, 07:37 PM~10619575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seude.. mayne.. 


oh, and there goes your purse in background. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 07:07 PM~10619821
> *stupid..everybody knows best place for batteries is batteries express in ptown.
> seude..  mayne..
> oh, and there goes your purse in background.  :ugh:
> *


and its gonna stay there as long as i own the house.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 9 2008, 06:36 PM~10619559
> *nothing just trin to see where tha new spot is  i got all my shit straight! need a place to chill :thumbsup: ready to see all tha singles :guns: i want to play if you know what i mean :scrutinize:
> *


thats what im talkn bout. yep we need a new place just c#me home from the galleria down westheimer. that street is perfect for cruzin. we should try to do it again who is down?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2008, 08:36 PM~10619569
> *might as well do the glass house big and put a wrap frame ...$700. holler at me..
> *


 :thumbsup: whenever u get a chance send sum pics


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 05:31 PM~10618427
> *definately not me..  got zero experience..
> *


thats what i thought :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 07:07 PM~10619821
> *stupid..everybody knows best place for batteries is batteries express in ptown.
> seude..  mayne..
> oh, and there goes your purse in background.  :ugh:
> *


well i get the LOCOS hook up so i get em cheap. oh whats up with the lights . i need to know what size bulbs so i can go get eml


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 09:34 PM~10619989
> *thats what im talkn bout. yep we need a new place just c#me home from the galleria down westheimer. that street is perfect  for cruzin. we should try to do it again who is down?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10619782
> *just like you!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 12:14 PM~10617089
> *shit gas is so high im thinking bout parking the linko and getting me a mopes lol. but thats good that you got it running what was it after all ?
> *


the diztributor but i put new diz,new plugs,and them wires now that modafucker just float on down the street :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+May 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10620026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 9 2008, 07:51 PM~10620114
> *the diztributor but i put new diz,new plugs,and them wires now that modafucker just float on down the street :biggrin:
> *


orale homie. shit i been building the motor for la chancla almost there. will see how it turns out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 9 2008, 08:51 PM~10620114
> *the diztributor but i put new diz,new plugs,and them wires now that modafucker just float on down the street :biggrin:
> *


turning off that air pump will get you another 3-4 mpg.. just FYI.. check engine light gets annoying though. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 07:39 PM~10620032
> *well i get the LOCOS hook up so i get em cheap. oh whats up with the lights . i  need to know what size bulbs so i can go get eml
> *


yea one of the LOCOS did tell me a good price .... wont say who or how much bcuz impala65 might snitch AGAIN... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 9 2008, 09:01 PM~10620186
> *yea one of the LOCOS did tell me a good price .... wont say who or how much bcuz impala65 might snitch AGAIN... :uh:
> *


he will.. he might as well change name to Snitch65


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 9 2008, 07:59 PM~10620174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u sure bout that mr master certified technician?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10620191
> *he will..  he might as well change name to    Snitch65
> *


 :0 or SNITCH4DOOR65


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10620201
> *:0  or SNITCH4DOOR65
> *


sup cali, ready to take a trip out to dallas for tha majestix picnic? drivin tha 6tre out there :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2008, 07:59 PM~10620174
> *orale homie. shit i been building the motor for la chancla almost there. will see how it turns out
> *











dats wat la chancla needs!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 9 2008, 07:34 PM~10619994
> *:thumbsup: whenever u get a chance send sum pics
> *


its in a storage out on 1960 ill try and get some pics full wrap 1/4, its a tank


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 9 2008, 08:02 PM~10620193
> *fuck it throw a350 in dat bitch chromed out!!!!!!!!!!lol
> u sure bout that mr master certified technician?
> *


somenthang like on it already but shhhh . i hope to come up with a little surprise for magnificos 08 . will see.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 08:06 PM~10620217
> *sup cali, ready to take a trip out to dallas for tha majestix picnic? drivin tha 6tre out there :biggrin:
> *


hell yea when is it???? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 9 2008, 09:16 PM~10620294
> *hell yea when is it???? :biggrin:
> *


25th of this month.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10620193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

hey lonestar you have any more pics of this tre?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 9 2008, 08:30 PM~10620395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the van gogh from lowlife hydraulics go to their website for more pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 9 2008, 09:42 PM~10620506
> *im down
> thats the van gogh from lowlife hydraulics go to their website for more pics... :biggrin:
> *


yea i had some but wanted get some more. one of my fav 63s :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 08:45 PM~10620524
> *yea i had some but wanted get some more. one of my fav 63s :biggrin:
> *


clean ass car i remember when they brought it to the beach for the fourth of july with the trunk off... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 9 2008, 09:47 PM~10620536
> *clean ass car i remember when they brought it to the beach for the fourth of july with the trunk off...  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 08:48 PM~10620545
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


thats how i looked and i was drunk... :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave: to everyone and to Devious :uh: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 10 2008, 01:02 AM~10621852
> *:wave: to everyone and to Devious :uh: ....... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 9 2008, 08:09 PM~10620236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waitting on the pullys and the PS pump chrome . :biggrin: .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 08:37 PM~10620470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nah, personally i dont like it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

any body down to roll down westheimer tonight ? :dunno:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 08:02 AM~10622434
> *any body down to roll down westheimer tonight ?  :dunno:
> *


I'LL TAKE THE CUTLASS :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 10 2008, 07:18 AM~10622468
> *I'LL TAKE THE CUTLASS  :biggrin:
> *


anybody else I know the locos and strictly homies are down


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

DARKNES YOU WANT 2 GO


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

SLIM WTF :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 9 2008, 08:48 PM~10620545
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


bowties ask your people dawg.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 9 2008, 06:36 PM~10619559
> *nothing just trin to see where tha new spot is  i got all my shit straight! need a place to chill :thumbsup: ready to see all tha singles :guns: i want to play if you know what i mean :scrutinize:
> *


bring it to westheimer tonight


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 08:27 AM~10622494
> *bring it to westheimer tonight
> *


WESTHEIMER AND ???????? , AND WHAT TIME


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 10 2008, 07:30 AM~10622502
> *WESTHEIMER AND ???????? , AND WHAT TIME
> *


how bout westheimer and wilcrest at the taco cabana . old miami subs parking lot from back in the days between 9 and 10 what you think? lets agree on sum so i can start calling people.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 08:33 AM~10622513
> *how bout westheimer and wilcrest at the taco cabana . old miami subs parking lot from back in the days between 9 and 10 what you think?  lets agree on sum so i can start calling people.
> *


10 THAT IS PASTED THE BELTWAY ON THE LEFT HANDSIDE RIGHT


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

WHAT SIDE OF TOWN DO YOU LIVE ON


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 10 2008, 07:36 AM~10622521
> *10 THAT IS PASTED THE BELTWAY ON THE LEFT HANDSIDE RIGHT
> *


yes sir . back in 96 97 people used to chill there . the good thin bout westheimer is that is big so we can move from parking lot to parking lot so the cops wont trip . :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 10 2008, 07:38 AM~10622529
> *WHAT SIDE OF TOWN DO YOU LIVE ON
> *


haha well i live real close to there in alief. bellaire and synott :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 08:40 AM~10622535
> *haha well i live real close to there in alief. bellaire and synott  :biggrin:
> *


I'M COMING FROM LA PORTE :banghead:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

CALL AROUND 8


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 10 2008, 07:45 AM~10622559
> *CALL AROUND 8
> *


i ll start calling people . who else wana crusie :dunno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2008, 04:39 AM~10614238
> *for sale
> 
> 6  parker faucets (4 new 2 used) mv420s  1/4"
> ...


trade you even swap


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 09:05 AM~10622616
> *trade you even swap
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 09:05 AM~10622616
> *trade you even swap
> 
> 
> ...


maybe


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 09:47 AM~10622569
> *i ll start calling people . who else wana crusie  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: I will tell the hubby :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 10:05 AM~10622616
> *trade you even swap
> 
> 
> ...


Wait :0 there are some missing and one of them already have ranch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 10 2008, 09:13 AM~10622834
> *Wait :0  there are some missing and one of them already have ranch :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10619782
> *just like you!!
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 

THE PILLOWS ARE SAGGY................................LIKE UR NALGAS


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 07:47 AM~10622569
> *i ll start calling people . who else wana crusie  :dunno:
> *






ill be draggin the truck down westhiemer tonight too


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 10 2008, 09:25 AM~10622487
> *SLIM WTF :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 11:56 AM~10623022
> *:angry:
> *


don't get mad :biggrin: he didnt notice anyway a wing is a wing :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 10 2008, 11:26 AM~10623116
> *don't get mad :biggrin:  he didnt notice anyway a wing is a wing :cheesy:
> *


car is ready to go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 10 2008, 12:27 PM~10623120
> *car is ready to go  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: your gonna be like  riden down and havin ppl like :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena+May 10 2008, 10:13 AM~10622834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stupid. i noticed. didnt care though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 10 2008, 10:03 AM~10623041
> *:uh:
> 
> THE PILLOWS ARE SAGGY................................LIKE UR NALGAS
> *


you think u can fix them, or u gotta send them out?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 12:08 PM~10623288
> *you think u can fix them, or u gotta send them out?
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 11:09 AM~10623291
> *:0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 12:09 PM~10623296
> *
> *


answer text *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 11:11 AM~10623300
> *answer text *****
> *


was at the yard scoring another roof


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 12:12 PM~10623305
> *was at the yard scoring another roof
> *


oh. how much i owe you for roof? cause from what i remember.. i had dibs on next roof. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

any body else riding? devious i ll take those wings for you :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 12:15 PM~10623319
> *any body else riding? devious i ll take those wings for you :biggrin:
> *


naw, got plans. and fk those wings..they prolly just a box of bones by now.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 10 2008, 12:27 PM~10623120
> *car is ready to go  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 10 2008, 11:27 AM~10623120
> *car is ready to go  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ummm you find out yet about those things we discussed? if not i'm fixing to do something crazy in a minute and go pay retail.. cause sometimes it cost to be da boss. (and shhh.. impala65 might be reading this)


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 01:22 PM~10623355
> *ummm  you find out yet about those things we discussed?  if not i'm fixing to do something crazy in a minute and go pay retail..  cause sometimes it cost to be da boss.    (and shhh..  impala65 might be reading this)
> *


you fucked up foo


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 11:20 AM~10623340
> *naw, got plans.    and fk those wings..they prolly just a box of bones by now.
> *


not even the shop dog ate the bones allready


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 12:26 PM~10623367
> *not even the shop dog ate the bones allready
> *


fk this.. fixing go to bayou city wings..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 11:12 AM~10623311
> *oh.  how much i owe you for roof?    cause from what i remember.. i had dibs on next roof.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 11:28 AM~10623379
> *fk this..  fixing go to bayou city wings..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 10 2008, 01:28 PM~10623379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how high did that blazer get since you were there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2008, 01:07 PM~10623551
> *how high did that blazer get since you were there?
> *


 :uh: 

dont do shorts and dont do blue


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 02:09 PM~10623558
> *:uh:
> 
> dont do shorts and dont do blue
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2008, 01:12 PM~10623570
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


ain't set trippin.. just dont coordinate


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2008, 12:07 PM~10623551
> *how high did that blazer get since you were there?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 07:47 AM~10622569
> *i ll start calling people . who else wana cruise  :dunno:
> *


deeeeezzzzz nuuuttttzzzzz :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 11:08 AM~10623288
> *you think u can fix them, or u gotta send them out?
> *



REDO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 10 2008, 01:32 PM~10623846
> *REDO
> *


thought kenny liked the barney suede look........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2008, 01:49 PM~10623910
> *thought kenny liked the barney suede look........
> *


its scarlet cum sponge. only thing purple gonna be your lip and shoulder if u dont give me my 100. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 04:07 PM~10623968
> *its scarlet cum sponge. only thing purple gonna be your lip and shoulder if u dont give me my 100.  :biggrin:
> *










and theres always PURPLE STUFF!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 10 2008, 02:49 PM~10623910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man still ain't paid up? mest up..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 10 2008, 02:07 PM~10623968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na called lone up and told em fuck u u want ur shit come get it out my pocket.....***** said its koo he dont want it dat bad....... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 10 2008, 02:31 PM~10624043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


contesta el telefono compa . you comming or what . just talked to robert and he is.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2008, 03:47 PM~10624109
> *.........96 dollars encountin...
> 
> na called lone up and told em fuck u u want ur shit come get it out my pocket.....***** said its koo he dont want it dat bad....... :0
> *


he knows you prolly need that little bit of change for fruity drinks at da clubs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

****** looking at me crazy when i said "i need 6 of em"  ain't realize how small they are.. might have to make it 8 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 peep da grill! lol caught this ride in da hood yesterday.. probably out for the art car parade that when down.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma stay real, with my mind on dollar bills!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 03:18 PM~10624325
> ******* looking at me crazy when i said "i need 6 of em"      ain't realize how small they are.. might have to make it 8  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the 68 gona catch sum air or what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 05:04 PM~10624573
> *:0 the 68 gona catch sum air or what?
> *


gonna catch so much air, NASA gonna be trying to borrow that bitch. 





j/k.. still gonna be a mild setup.. just 4 chrome pumps with merzachi pump #9's, 6 to 8 optimas.. with accumulators.. 6 switches f/b/corners..heavy duty solenoids,chrome succi check(however you spell it) valves,chrome parker faucets, super stroker cylinders,and some reinforcement.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what time is westheimer going down???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 10 2008, 05:03 PM~10624795
> * what time is westheimer going down???
> *


we meeting on westheimer and wilcrest after nine at taco cabana


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any hoppers coming out???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 04:08 PM~10624595
> *gonna catch so much air, NASA gonna be trying to borrow that bitch.
> j/k..  still gonna be a mild setup..  just 4 chrome pumps with merzachi pump #9's,  6 to 8 optimas..  with accumulators.. 6 switches f/b/corners..heavy duty solenoids,chrome succi check(however you spell it) valves,chrome parker faucets, super stroker cylinders,and some reinforcement.
> 
> ...


thats what im talking bout negga you aint just talk after all


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 10 2008, 05:13 PM~10624840
> *any hoppers coming out???
> *


i hop . maybe LOCOS :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 05:18 PM~10624870
> *i hop . maybe LOCOS :0
> *


well i might come out and video tape it then....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 06:14 PM~10624849
> *thats what im talking bout negga you aint just talk after all
> *


never been JUST talk.. just gettingi it right has been coming along slow.. but just about there. i better check ebay for 68 bumpers..cause i'm fixin to wreck mine!! matter o' fact only need rest of the batteries and few fittings.. and i'm ready for install.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 05:51 PM~10625021
> *never been JUST talk..  just gettingi it  right has been coming along slow.. but just about there.    i better check ebay for 68 bumpers..cause i'm fixin to wreck mine!!    matter o' fact  only need rest of the batteries and few fittings.. and i'm ready for install.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 10 2008, 05:14 PM~10624849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 07:23 PM~10625199
> *dont buy his bullshit
> yea ok
> *


aight i'm lying.. truth is i need the optimas to power the 8 subs i'm putting in, along with the airbags and lambo doors and switchin to 22's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why dont u stop spending all that money on wings and rum and put it in your ride like a real player


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 07:29 PM~10625232
> *why dont u stop spending all that money on wings and rum and put it in your ride like a real player
> *


so much you fk'n know bitch.. i'm grubbin chinese. fk'n purple dinosaur scrubs wearing azz *****.. with pillowtop seats to match!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch please all that ragedy ass car is good for is blockin in my trailer so no one steals it. works out for both of us cuz i know that ragedy mafucka dont run.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 06:42 PM~10625288
> *bitch please all that ragedy ass car is good for is blockin in my trailer so no one steals it. works out for both of us cuz i know that ragedy mafucka dont run.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 07:42 PM~10625288
> *bitch please all that ragedy ass car is good for is blockin in my trailer so no one steals it. works out for both of us cuz i know that ragedy mafucka dont run.
> *


 :angry: 



reminds me.. truck down street got stolen other day. block is hot!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2008, 01:12 PM~10623305
> *was at the yard scoring another roof
> *


 :0 

ARE YOU PUTTING TWO IN THE COUPE...........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 10 2008, 12:03 PM~10623041
> *:uh:
> 
> THE PILLOWS ARE SAGGY................................LIKE UR NALGAS
> *


 :0 wahhahahahahaha


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 06:34 PM~10625259
> *so much you fk'n know bitch..  i'm grubbin chinese.    fk'n purple dinosaur scrubs wearing azz *****..  with pillowtop seats to match!!
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 8 2008, 08:57 PM~10611998
> *no david, i cannot show you.  that would be unwittingly supporting the gay lifestyle, of which i am very anti.
> 
> sorry.  dont take it so hard.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

where every one at :cheesy:we here neggas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slim was creeping around the corner in jason's hood talking about "this is my hood figgaz!"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: just got back


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin: for you devious http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=409096&st=0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 11 2008, 01:10 AM~10626943
> *:uh:  :biggrin: for you devious http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=409096&st=0
> *


schooled em

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry10627132


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rug442

Good to see you made it home safe. just made it to tha house lil over 2:30 myself


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks to all of you that came out last night. it was good hanging out . lets do it again next week . got sum pics comming up soon. im also glad that everyone made it home safe :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2008, 08:00 AM~10627472
> *thanks to all of you that came out last night. it was good hanging out . lets do it again next week . got sum pics comming up soon. im also glad that everyone made it home safe :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: o' showing concern azz *****


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2008, 07:13 AM~10627512
> *:uh:    o' showing concern azz *****
> *


this negga oh happy mothers day to you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2008, 08:26 AM~10627537
> *this negga oh happy mothers day to you
> *


i already called baby momma #1 and #2 and said wassup.. they started askin what i BOUGHT em, and i hung up.. shyt.. a ***** tryin to do big things with 68.. no time for all that shyt.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2008, 07:54 AM~10627628
> *i already called baby momma #1 and #2  and said wassup..    they started askin what i BOUGHT em, and i hung up..  shyt.. a ***** tryin to do big things with 68.. no time for all that shyt.
> *


shit is enough with the chile support q no? and than they still want presents :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2008, 07:54 AM~10627628
> *i already called baby momma #1 and #2  and said wassup..    they started askin what i BOUGHT em, and i hung up..  shyt.. a ***** tryin to do big things with 68.. no time for all that shyt.
> *


yea, ok


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2008, 07:54 AM~10627628
> *i already called baby momma #1 and #2  and said wassup..    they started askin what i BOUGHT em, and i hung up..  shyt.. a ***** tryin to do big things with 68.. no time for all that shyt.
> *


my negga . you everyone watting on tha 68. represent that solo riders


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2008, 10:49 PM~10626239
> *slim was creeping around the corner in jason's hood talking about "this is my hood figgaz!"
> *


What yall come over to my hood and try to make it yours? Its all good yall are homies so I will let it slide!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up mario..........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 11 2008, 03:23 AM~10627142
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: rug442
> 
> ...


DAMN what time did juan make it home


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 11 2008, 01:44 PM~10628908
> *DAMN what time did juan make it home
> *


he made it home at 2. think he went to his brothers house tho. car ran good so time for that drive to dallas :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 11 2008, 01:06 PM~10629019
> *he made it home at 2. think he went to his brothers house tho. car ran good so time for that drive to dallas  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2008, 02:50 PM~10629323
> *:0
> *


but thats only after my mechanic downy checks it :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 11 2008, 01:58 PM~10629374
> *but thats only after my mechanic downy checks it  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i cant be rolling in no buckets :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 11 2008, 02:59 PM~10629382
> *x2 i cant be rolling in no buckets  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: car still has no AC.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 11 2008, 02:12 PM~10629443
> *:roflmao: car still has no AC.
> *


awww shit cant drink then...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 11 2008, 01:58 PM~10629374
> *but thats only after my mechanic downy checks it  :biggrin:
> *


just bring it homie we can even install an aftermarket ac unit solo caly wont sweat :biggrin:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Anything going down tonight? If so, when and where?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 07:09 PM~10624823
> *we meeting on westheimer and wilcrest after nine at taco cabana
> *


SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT HOMIE, MY JEFITA IS MEXICAN SO WE CELEBRATED MOTHERS DAY FOR HER AND MY TIAS THAT CAME OUT OF TOWN, Y PARA LA WIFEY TAMBIEN, GOT TOO MAKE SOME POINTS SO SHE DONT TRIPP ABOUT MY NEW HOPPER! U FEEL ME HOMITO? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 11 2008, 04:45 PM~10630314
> *SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT HOMIE, MY JEFITA IS MEXICAN SO WE CELEBRATED MOTHERS DAY FOR HER AND MY TIAS THAT CAME OUT OF TOWN, Y PARA LA WIFEY TAMBIEN, GOT TOO MAKE SOME POINTS SO SHE DONT TRIPP ABOUT MY NEW HOPPER! U FEEL ME HOMITO? :biggrin:
> *


i know Wass up . jefitas before anything there is always next week


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2008, 04:34 PM~10629969
> *just bring it homie we can even install an aftermarket ac unit solo caly wont sweat  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: Got to keep it OG. Shouldnt take much to get the original AC blowin cold air since most of it is there and in fairly good shape. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 11 2008, 05:22 PM~10630512
> *:nono: Got to keep it OG. Shouldnt take much to get the original AC blowin cold air since most of it is there and in fairly good shape. :biggrin:
> *


even better homie lets do it sum R 12 make cali frezze his ass off :biggrin: let me know when you ready. if you and caddy 84 want i make a combo package for the glass house and the trae


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 11 2008, 09:06 AM~10627675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

update..

1/2" faucet sold, 1/4" brass slowdowns sold. big booty blk hoez dvd sold(thanks lone star)

still available and some things added..

1 1" check valve
1 1/2" slowdown
6 brass 1/4" faucet
6 steel faucets (i was told they are like a #4 SAE fitting whatever da fk that means) look to be same as 1/4" with skinnier neck and shorter. you can see comparison pic below

1 3/8" steal slowdown


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2008, 06:51 PM~10630361
> *i know Wass up . jefitas before anything there is always next week
> *


LOCOS BE THERE FOR SURE HOMIE!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2008, 10:49 PM~10626239
> *slim was creeping around the corner in jason's hood talking about "this is my hood figgaz!"
> *


pulling cornaz like he owned the hood n shit 

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 11 2008, 03:34 PM~10629969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 11 2008, 07:56 PM~10631488
> *LOCOS BE THERE FOR SURE HOMIE!
> *


and u kno diss men :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 11 2008, 10:19 PM~10631644
> *
> well hurry and do sumthin i wanna drink and ride on the way to dallas.. thats how I roll  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 11 2008, 08:25 PM~10631702
> *:0
> *


oh shit its tupac :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2008, 08:34 PM~10625259
> *so much you fk'n know bitch..  i'm grubbin chinese.    fk'n purple dinosaur scrubs wearing azz *****..  with pillowtop seats to match!!
> 
> *


 :uh: is that what those are?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 11 2008, 10:31 PM~10631740
> *oh shit its tupac  :0
> *


WHERE FOOL YOU SEEN HIM??????? :around:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 11 2008, 08:52 PM~10631896
> *WHERE FOOL YOU SEEN HIM??????? :around:
> *


yea at the ice cream truck ..after he got his big stick he ran and jumped into a brown or should i say coca colored luxury sport on 14s :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 11 2008, 01:07 PM~10628456
> *What yall come over to my hood and try to make it yours? Its all good yall are homies so I will let it slide!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 11 2008, 10:53 PM~10631904
> *yea at the ice cream truck ..after he got his big stick he ran and jumped into a brown or should i say coca colored luxury sport on 14s  :0
> *


 :0 

I HEARD THAT MAN IS MAKING SOME CHANGES TO THE RIDE AND IT'S BEEN UNDER A TARP FOR MONTH........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 11 2008, 09:09 PM~10632025
> *:0
> 
> I HEARD THAT MAN IS MAKING SOME CHANGES TO THE RIDE AND IT'S BEEN UNDER A TARP FOR MONTH........
> *


yea i seen him about a month ago... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 11 2008, 11:12 PM~10632042
> *yea i seen him about a month ago... :biggrin:
> *


  :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@May 9 2008, 12:18 PM~10617114
> *thanxs for everybodys prayers my dougther has lukimia (mal) shes  starting treatment today the doctors at texas children hospital told us her treatment is only  6 months they only giving us 50% percent that she will get better
> *


 she will get well :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 10 2008, 12:03 PM~10623041
> *:uh:
> 
> THE PILLOWS ARE SAGGY................................LIKE UR NALGAS
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 11 2008, 09:22 PM~10632122
> *  :scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2008, 11:23 PM~10632128
> *:0
> *


YOU TOOK TO LONG WITH THE PRICE FOR THEM SEAT CONTROLS I NEEDED. SO I WENT JACKED SOME OLD DUDES SEAT CONTROLS OUT OF HIS CADDY........ :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 9 2008, 03:12 PM~10618291
> *go see henry on bellaire, been cuttin my hair for since '96.  when i moved back to cali for a bit, i cut my own hair cus i didn't trust anybody else to cut it :biggrin:
> 
> his place is in between gessner and fondren on bellaire, in the shoppin center where there used to be a dairy queen.
> *


Next time ask Henry to pour a bottle of Just for Men on that melon of yours. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 11 2008, 11:23 PM~10632131
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 11 2008, 11:22 PM~10632122
> *  :scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


this what you need???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 11 2008, 11:33 PM~10632205
> *YOU TOOK TO LONG WITH THE PRICE FOR THEM SEAT CONTROLS I NEEDED. SO I WENT JACKED SOME OLD DUDES SEAT CONTROLS OUT OF HIS CADDY........ :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


Have alot of shyt in boxes in my attic had to dig it out for you sorry..... oh well......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 11 2008, 11:33 PM~10632206
> *Next time ask Henry to pour a bottle of Just for Men on that melon of yours. :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2008, 11:38 PM~10632241
> *this what you need???
> 
> 
> ...


I TOOK THE WHOLE CONTROL PANEL WITH WIRES OUT FROM DOORS......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2008, 11:39 PM~10632251
> *Have alot of shyt in boxes in my attic had to dig it out for you sorry..... oh well......
> *


NEED TO CLEAN THAT SHIT UP.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 11 2008, 09:50 PM~10631881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldnt pay more then $5 for that raggidy shyt maybe $10 if you delivery.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2008, 11:43 PM~10632276
> *:uh:      this from ***** that outsources..  and still prolly charge $100 an hour.
> wouldnt pay more then $5 for that raggidy shyt maybe $10 if you delivery.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2008, 11:43 PM~10632276
> *:uh:      this from ***** that outsources..  and still prolly charge $100 an hour.
> wouldnt pay more then $5 for that raggidy shyt maybe $10 if you delivery.
> *


Once again you dont have a clue what ur talking about :uh: 
I take seats apart (take the covers off and then take them apart with a razor to make all the patterns). I put them back together. The only thing I dont do is sew b/c I don’t have a sewing machine. I do the headliners, door panels, sail panels and carpets... So get your info correct b4 you open ur wing hole :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 11 2008, 11:43 PM~10632275
> *NEED TO CLEAN THAT SHIT UP.......
> *


just dusty been in a box for along time, came out of a 1992 brougham with 26k miles. I dont hold on to junk parts :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2008, 10:53 PM~10632343
> *Once again you dont have a clue what ur talking about :uh:
> I take seats apart (take the covers off and then take them apart with a razor to make all the patterns). I put them back together. The only thing I dont do is sew b/c I don’t have a sewing machine. I do the headliners, door panels, sail panels and carpets...  So get your info correct b4 you open ur wing hole :uh:
> *


sure big $ like you could afford a sewing machine. and that was my point anyway. easy to knock someone elses work, when all you do is glue panels and attach covers with hogpins.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 12:02 AM~10632401
> *just dusty been in a box for along time, came out of a 1992 brougham with 26k miles. I dont hold on to junk parts :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2008, 11:53 PM~10632343
> *Once again you dont have a clue what ur talking about :uh:
> I take seats apart (take the covers off and then take them apart with a razor to make all the patterns). I put them back together. The only thing I dont do is sew b/c I don’t have a sewing machine. I do the headliners, door panels, sail panels and carpets...  So get your info correct b4 you open ur wing hole :uh:
> *


we got sum here at the house.me and my girl and trying to learn how to sew.maybe start a business one day.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 12:12 AM~10632775
> *
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 12 2008, 01:30 AM~10632817
> *we got sum here at the house.me and my girl and trying to learn how to sew.maybe start a business one day.
> *


The one I want is a Consew. I found one for $1800 and almost bought it but I dont have the space right now. Sewing is something that takes years of practice to get good at. Ive been doing it now almost 12 years and Im still learning. I plan on doing more as soon as I get my machine  
Some ppl think its easy to "glue panels and attach covers with hogpins" (they're called hogrings) It not a easy job especially when you take alot of pride in your work. I could half ass shit all day long but I dont. Im not the cheapest I know this but Im also not the most expensive. What they say is true. You get what you pay for!!
All Im gonna tell ya is if you and your girl really want to do it as a business keep your standards up b/c in the long run it will pay off.


----------



## LOS de BLE (Dec 19, 2007)

WHO'S COMING OUT TO TUCSON NEXT WEEKEND!!![/b]


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

pics from last saturday 
























































it was a few ridez but we got to start somewhere. we be there again next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

I'LL CHECK IT OUT THIS SATURDAY........... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Waddup H-town!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 12 2008, 12:30 AM~10632817
> *we got sum here at the house.me and my girl and trying to learn how to sew.maybe start a business one day.
> *


coo post up some of work ya'll do to see how da skillz are coming along.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 02:03 AM~10633071
> *The one I want is a Consew. I found one for $1800 and almost bought it but I dont have the space right now. Sewing is something that takes years of practice to get good at. Ive been doing it now almost 12 years and Im still learning. I plan on doing more as soon as I get my machine
> Some ppl think its easy to "glue panels and attach covers with hogpins" (they're called hogrings) It not a easy job especially when you take alot of pride in your work. I could half ass shit all day long but I dont. Im not the cheapest I know this but Im also not the most expensive. What they say is true. You get what you pay for!!
> All Im gonna tell ya is if you and your girl really want to do it as a business keep your standards up b/c in the long run it will pay off.
> *


http://www.leatherseats.com/installation.asp


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2008, 01:57 PM~10635970
> *http://www.leatherseats.com/installation.asp
> *


your hotdog fingers couldnt even grip the hog ring pliers :uh: not to mention lifting the seat out the car with out stopping to catch ur breath....... twice! :cheesy:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 01:13 PM~10636073
> *your hotdog fingers couldnt even grip the hog ring pliers :uh: not to mention lifting the seat out the car with out stopping to catch ur breath....... twice! :cheesy:
> *


wats up?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@May 12 2008, 02:18 PM~10636116
> *wats up?
> *


nada, just gettin ready for another long night at work  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 12 2008, 03:03 AM~10633071
> *The one I want is a Consew. I found one for $1800 and almost bought it but I dont have the space right now. Sewing is something that takes years of practice to get good at. Ive been doing it now almost 12 years and Im still learning. I plan on doing more as soon as I get my machine
> Some ppl think its easy to "glue panels and attach covers with hogpins" (they're called hogrings) It not a easy job especially when you take alot of pride in your work. I could half ass shit all day long but I dont. Im not the cheapest I know this but Im also not the most expensive. What they say is true. You get what you pay for!!
> All Im gonna tell ya is if you and your girl really want to do it as a business keep your standards up b/c in the long run it will pay off.
> *


yeah i know what you mean.right now we are gettin help from her dad.he has his own business but he does airplanes.private jets and shit like that but he did start with cars.and he does cars every once in a while but like maseratis and hot rods


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2008, 01:54 PM~10635942
> *coo          post up some of work ya'll do to see how da skillz are coming along.
> *


i did the headliner in the cadillac :biggrin: didnt involve sewing but it was my first headliner.got to redo it because the painter we hired that fucked us over put his greasy ass fingers on the headliner and its white. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 12 2008, 01:27 PM~10636215
> *i did the headliner in the cadillac  :biggrin: didnt involve sewing but it was my first headliner.got to redo it because the painter we hired that fucked us over put his greasy ass fingers on the headliner and its white. :angry:
> *


dont have my phone so you can reach me here on Lay it Low or on My Space :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 12 2008, 02:24 PM~10636190
> *yeah i know what you mean.right now we are gettin help from her dad.he has his own business but he does airplanes.private jets and shit like that but he did start with cars.and he does cars every once in a while but like maseratis and hot rods
> *


High end stuff will alway pay well..... ppl with money NEVER complain about my prices.... I used to do alot of newer cadillac, jag, BMW stuff. It pays well if you get in good with a few ppl and get your name out. I just dont have the time to do alot now days but I hope thats gonna change :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 12 2008, 02:27 PM~10636215
> *i did the headliner in the cadillac  :biggrin: didnt involve sewing but it was my first headliner.got to redo it because the painter we hired that fucked us over put his greasy ass fingers on the headliner and its white. :angry:
> *


I did 3 last week :biggrin: got to do a 4runner with a sun roof tomorrow :cheesy: Gotta keep hustlin!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 12 2008, 01:13 PM~10636073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did a headliner in a monte years ago.. hardest part was ALL the crap that has to come off in order to get it out. and removing all the old crap off the shell, that shyt was messy.. turned out ok.. it was left with 1 wrinkle. broke ***** like me, can't afford high dollar installers like liv4lacs, so did what i had to do. namean.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2008, 03:28 PM~10637021
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 11 2008, 11:33 PM~10632206
> *Next time ask Henry to pour a bottle of Just for Men on that melon of yours. :biggrin:
> *



jackass. :uh: 



fkn taco thief :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 12 2008, 03:52 PM~10637164
> *jackass.  :uh:
> fkn taco thief  :angry:
> *


least he didnt get your hot dog :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2008, 02:57 PM~10637194
> *least he didnt get yourinch hot dog   :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 12 2008, 05:27 PM~10637394
> *i love pats weenie :thumbsup:
> *




:ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2008, 10:53 PM~10632343
> *Once again you dont have a clue what ur talking about :uh:
> I take seats apart (take the covers off and then take them apart with a razor to make all the patterns). I put them back together. The only thing I dont do is sew b/c I don’t have a sewing machine. I do the headliners, door panels, sail panels and carpets...  So get your info correct b4 you open ur wing hole :uh:
> *


they got some industrial sewing machines at HB freight for a few bills


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 12 2008, 05:21 PM~10637811
> *they got some industrial sewing machines at HB freight for a few bills
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

damm server sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 11 2008, 10:33 PM~10632206
> *Next time ask Henry to pour a bottle of Just for Men on that melon of yours. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2008, 04:28 PM~10637021
> *
> *


So what did I miss?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 12 2008, 07:38 PM~10638896
> *So what did I miss?
> *


DEEZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2008, 08:39 PM~10638908
> *DEEZZZ    NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!
> *


gotchoass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

panky nugga!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 12 2008, 07:51 PM~10639011
> *gotchoass
> *


caught "da man" slippin!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2008, 07:54 PM~10639048
> *panky nugga!
> 
> 
> ...


candy metallic rose pearl with flakes.. know the color well.. boys still jockin my shyt from 10 years ago.. mayne..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2008, 06:54 PM~10639048
> *panky nugga!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2008, 08:39 PM~10638908
> *DEEZZZ    NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!
> *


It would of been funnier if I would of asked you but I didn't. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 12 2008, 08:23 PM~10639373
> *It would of been funnier if I would of asked you but I didn't. :uh:
> *


still gotcha azz!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 12 2008, 04:20 PM~10637797
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2008, 06:56 PM~10639078
> *candy metallic rose pearl with flakes..    know the color well..  boys still jockin my shyt from 10 years ago..  mayne..
> *


actually its hok pbc39 over a white base.. 
hot pink pearl..

get it right , or shut it mr fat man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2008, 08:50 PM~10639691
> *actually its hok pbc39 over a white base..
> hot pink pearl..
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2008, 07:50 PM~10639691
> *actually its hok pbc39 over a white base..
> hot pink pearl..
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 12 2008, 09:05 PM~10639970
> *:0
> *


he gets like that after taking in all those paint fumes. thats why i give em a pass sometimes.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ANY OF YALL GOING TO THE WEGO VICTORIA CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2008, 07:54 PM~10639048
> *panky nugga!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HPD annouced today end to all the overtime it had budgeted.. back to cruisin'?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2008, 09:20 PM~10640159
> *
> *


groupie


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS de BLE+May 12 2008, 02:51 AM~10633203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 12 2008, 09:58 PM~10640624
> *ok so now lowrider cant even pay for their own shows??? they need radio stations??? lowrider is going to shit......sell outs
> wtf lol
> :biggrin:
> *


nope...lowrider sure can't.. i predicted this awhile back.. only way lowrider name will continue is as "co-signer" of other events. think "those" kinda shows still qualify you for vegas supershow.. so the dudes who live for cheap trophies have something to get hard-on over now..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 12 2008, 08:19 PM~10640152
> *ANY OF YALL GOING TO THE WEGO VICTORIA CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 10:05 PM~10641312
> *
> *


 :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:09 PM~10641340
> *:uh:  :nicoderm:
> *


whats up half a *****???? :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 11:05 PM~10641312
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 10:10 PM~10641342
> *whats up half a *****????  :0
> *


SUP HALF A IM STUCK IN TEXAS BUT I WISH I WAS IN CALI *****???............... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 12 2008, 10:11 PM~10641357
> *
> *


  whats up fix that ac yet???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:13 PM~10641365
> *SUP HALF A IM STUCK IN TEXAS BUT I WISH I WAS IN CALI *****???............... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 11:13 PM~10641371
> * whats up fix that ac yet???
> *


somethin like that :0 just went out and got another car :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 12 2008, 10:14 PM~10641385
> *somethin like that :0 just went out and got another car :biggrin:
> *


bbbaaaalllliiinnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10641408
> *bbbaaaalllliiinnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 11:17 PM~10641408
> *bbbaaaalllliiinnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0
> *


jus didnt feel like messin with the AC stuff :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 12 2008, 10:18 PM~10641417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more reason to call u a baller


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 11:22 PM~10641456
> *
> more reason to call u a baller
> *


na homie far from that.  jus sacrifice alot of things in order to make it happen.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 12 2008, 10:27 PM~10641486
> *na homie far from that.  jus sacrifice alot of things in order to make it happen.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 12 2008, 10:27 PM~10641486
> *na homie far from that.  jus sacrifice alot of things in order to make it happen.
> *


YEA I GOT MY RIGHT NUT AND LEFT ARM ON EBAY RIGHT NOW.............

THINKIN BOUT PUTTIN MY DAUGHTER UP FOR BID SOON.........

OK OK OK OK IM KIDDIN IM KIDDIN!!!!!!!!!!! LOL................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10641515
> *YEA I GOT MY RIGHT NUT AND LEFT ARM ON EBAY RIGHT NOW.............
> 
> THINKIN BOUT PUTTIN MY DAUGHTER UP FOR BID SOON.........
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 11:30 PM~10641515
> *YEA I GOT MY RIGHT NUT AND LEFT ARM ON EBAY RIGHT NOW.............
> 
> THINKIN BOUT PUTTIN MY DAUGHTER UP FOR BID SOON.........
> ...


can she cook and clean? willing to learn? can she wet sand? PM sent. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 12:31 AM~10641522
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 10:31 PM~10641522
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: ........CALLESE WEY...............OH WAIT FORGOT U NOT ONE THEM HALF BREED MESSCANS LIKE SLIM U DONT READ SPANGLISH..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 12 2008, 10:32 PM~10641524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up 3pac??? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10641538
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak: ........CALLESE WEY...............OH WAIT FORGOT U NOT ONE THEM HALF BREED MESSCANS LIKE SLIM U DONT READ SPANGLISH..... :biggrin:
> *


call ese??? :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 12:33 AM~10641539
> *
> whats up 3pac??? :0
> *


WAITIN ON THE WEEKEND TO ROLL AROUND AGAIN. LOOKING TO BRING THE LS THIS WEEKEND............ :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10641548
> *WAITIN ON THE WEEKEND TO ROLL AROUND AGAIN. LOOKING TO BRING THE LS THIS WEEKEND............ :0
> *


bring it where??? are u goin to victoria for the show??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 12 2008, 10:32 PM~10641524
> *can she cook and clean? willing to learn? can she wet sand? PM sent. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHE AINT EVEN POTTY TRAINED YET!!!!!!!!LOL..........SHE WAS CONSUMED IN DAT BACK OF DA LAC...........I THINK IT WAS HER...MIGHTA BEEN ANOTHERONE....ANYWAYS.......SHE GOT RIDE DA LAC ONE MO GEN SO SHE CAN FEEL HOW IT IS BEING IN DA PASSENGER SEAT......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 10:34 PM~10641544
> *call ese??? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: ........... :dunno: :dunno: ...UH....YEA CALL DAT ESE TOO..............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 12:36 AM~10641559
> *bring it where??? are u goin to victoria for the show??
> *


 :nono: 

GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO ON THE CALENDAR............ :biggrin: WILL ROLL BY THE TACO CANBANA THAT EVERYONE GETTING TO BE THE NEW HANGOUT SPOT.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 11:36 PM~10641563
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHE AINT EVEN POTTY TRAINED YET!!!!!!!!LOL..........SHE WAS CONSUMED IN DAT BACK OF DA LAC...........I THINK IT WAS HER...MIGHTA BEEN ANOTHERONE....ANYWAYS.......SHE GOT RIDE DA LAC ONE MO GEN SO SHE CAN FEEL HOW IT IS BEING IN DA PASSENGER SEAT......
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2008, 11:38 PM~10641584
> *:nono:
> 
> GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO ON THE CALENDAR............ :biggrin:  WILL ROLL BY THE TACO CANBANA THAT EVERYONE GETTING TO BE THE NEW HANGOUT SPOT.
> *


cops didnt trip at all :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10641584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 13 2008, 12:40 AM~10641597
> *cops didnt trip at all :biggrin:
> *


ACTUALLY YOU HARDLY SEE ANY COPS OVER THERE. MY LADY LIVES AROUND THE CORNER. SO I SHOULD BE THERE.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WORD ON STREETS IS THERES A VIRUS OUT THERE PUTTIN HOLES IN PEOPLES ROO :0 FS N SHIT......................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ...................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 10:36 PM~10641559
> *bring it where??? are u goin to victoria for the show??
> *


U GOING CALI??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:42 PM~10641623
> *U GOING CALI??
> *


thinkin bout it... are you???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 12:41 AM~10641608
> *:0
> 
> *


I WILL HAVE TO WASH THE DIRT OFF IT FIRST B4 I COME OUT FIRST THEN I CAN ROLL PROJECT COCA........... :yessad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2008, 10:44 PM~10641634
> *I WILL HAVE TO WASH THE DIRT OFF IT FIRST B4 I COME OUT FIRST THEN I CAN ROLL PROJECT COCA........... :yessad:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 12:42 AM~10641615
> *WORD ON STREETS IS THERES A VIRUS OUT THERE PUTTIN HOLES IN PEOPLES ROO :0 FS N SHIT......................... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ...................
> *


 hno: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 12:45 AM~10641643
> *
> *


YOU ROLLIN TO VICTORIA?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2008, 10:43 PM~10641631
> *thinkin bout it... are you???
> *


si senor ..............pick up some goodies for the lac while im there too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2008, 10:46 PM~10641658
> *YOU ROLLIN TO VICTORIA?
> *


thinkin bout it...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2008, 10:45 PM~10641644
> *hno:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :0 :0 : :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 10:46 PM~10641662
> *si senor ..............pick up some goodies for the lac while im there too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 how far is it from htown??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 12:47 AM~10641668
> *:0  :0  : :0  :0
> *


I WONDER WHO NEXT TO GET THE BRAIN'S BLOWN OFF THE ROOF OF THE CAR...... :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2008, 10:49 PM~10641682
> *I WONDER WHO NEXT TO GET THE BRAIN'S BLOWN OFF THE ROOF OF THE CAR...... :0  :0
> *


deeeezzzz nuttttzzzzzz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 12 2008, 10:48 PM~10641669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: heard its gota thing for g bodies tho............. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 12:50 AM~10641688
> *deeeezzzz nuttttzzzzzz
> *


 :uh: 

SORRY HOMIE NO CHICK IS GOING TO BLOW ON YOU RAISINS...............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 12:50 AM~10641693
> *
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: heard its gota thing for g bodies tho............. :0  :0  :0
> *


YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO POST PIX AFTER IT'S DONE............ :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 12 2008, 10:50 PM~10641693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so u say :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 12:53 AM~10641713
> *
> so u say  :uh:
> *


U'R WIFEY IS SLEEP AND SHE DON'T HAVE TIME FOR YOU........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU BETTER GET YOUR INTERACT PIMPIN ON..........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2008, 10:53 PM~10641711
> *YOUR GOING TO HAVE TO POST PIX AFTER IT'S DONE............ :nicoderm:
> *


na.........i aint a picture taker.........just let em see it when they come out to play


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 12:53 AM~10641713
> *
> so u say  :uh:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 12:57 AM~10641742
> *na.........i aint a picture taker.........just let em see it when they come out to play
> *


 :0 :worship: 

AND RIDIN DOWN THE STREET THROUGH THE ROOF AT THE LADIES........ :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 11:36 PM~10641563
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHE AINT EVEN POTTY TRAINED YET!!!!!!!!LOL..........SHE WAS CONSUMED IN DAT BACK OF DA LAC...........I THINK IT WAS HER...MIGHTA BEEN ANOTHERONE....ANYWAYS.......SHE GOT RIDE DA LAC ONE MO GEN SO SHE CAN FEEL HOW IT IS BEING IN DA PASSENGER SEAT......
> *


dont try to use big words *****.. if you dont know what they mean. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2008, 03:35 PM~10636675
> *struck a nerve huh?    figures.
> i did a headliner in a monte years ago..  hardest part was ALL the crap that has to come off in order to get it out.    and removing all the old crap off the shell, that shyt was messy..    turned out ok..  it was left with 1 wrinkle.    broke ***** like me, can't afford high dollar installers like liv4lacs, so did what i had to do.  namean.
> *


we need a new headliner shell for the caddy.its broken by where the seatbelt goes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 13 2008, 12:44 AM~10641927
> *we need a new headliner shell for the caddy.its broken by where the seatbelt goes.
> *


i had similiar problem.. two words!! duct tape


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 01:47 AM~10641936
> *i had similiar problem..  two words!!  duct tape
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 01:47 AM~10641936
> *i had similiar problem..  two words!!  duct tape
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 13 2008, 01:57 AM~10641966
> *:biggrin:
> *


bring it by the house and Ill show you how to fixit  they all do it in the coupes. AND NO DANNY IM NOT GONNA CHARGE HIM :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 13 2008, 01:19 AM~10642030
> *bring it by the house and Ill show you how to fixit   they all do it in the coupes. AND NO DANNY IM NOT GONNA CHARGE HIM :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 03:24 AM~10642148
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Ill show him the right way to fix a headliner board........ with out any kinda tape :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 01:33 AM~10641897
> *dont try to use big words *****..  if you dont know what they mean.    :uh:
> *


i think he meant her sister or brother was........ :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: ......i think he gotchu noe


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2008, 04:26 AM~10642216
> *i think he meant her sister or brother was........ :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao: ......i think he gotchu noe
> *


what are you doing up? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 11:36 PM~10641563
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHE AINT EVEN POTTY TRAINED YET!!!!!!!!LOL..........SHE WAS CONSUMED IN DAT BACK OF DA LAC...........I THINK IT WAS HER...MIGHTA BEEN ANOTHERONE....ANYWAYS.......SHE GOT RIDE DA LAC ONE MO GEN SO SHE CAN FEEL HOW IT IS BEING IN DA PASSENGER SEAT......
> *


Mayne I hope you meant conceived, cause if you meant consumed, we got some jeffrey dahlmer-esque activity goin on in here! :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10641584
> *:nono:
> 
> GOT BETTER THINGS TO DO ON THE CALENDAR............ :biggrin:  WILL ROLL BY THE TACO CANBANA THAT EVERYONE GETTING TO BE THE NEW HANGOUT SPOT.
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 13 2008, 09:13 AM~10642794
> *:0  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2008, 04:26 AM~10642216
> *i think he meant her sister or brother was........ :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao: ......i think he gotchu noe
> *


I'M READY TO PUT IN WORK THIS WEEKEND............. :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 13 2008, 04:55 AM~10642232
> *what are you doing up?  :0
> *


i was on my way out the door.....project drop money dont come to sleepers....so i gotta go get it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 12 2008, 11:33 PM~10641897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: whatever yall know wat da fuck i meant.................i was fuckin da shit out of baby moma in da back seat and she got pregnant............want a better explanation now???smartasses!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 11:42 AM~10643765
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: whatever yall know wat da fuck i meant.................i was fuckin da shit out of baby moma in da back seat and she got pregnant............want a better explanation now???smartasses!!!!!
> *


:happysad: :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 13 2008, 09:52 AM~10643830
> *:happysad: :0
> *


.... :uh: ....wasnt a offer ....... lol.........




but them seats do go all da way back tho :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 10:42 AM~10643765
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: whatever yall know wat da fuck i meant.................i was fuckin da shit out of baby moma in da back seat and she got pregnant............want a better explanation now???smartasses!!!!!
> *


Whoa, dont gotta get your chones all in a bunch. Id rather be a smartass than a dumbass that uses the wrong words and then says we are supposed to understand what their dumbass really meant. If you gonna communicate via the written word, learn the right frikkin words to communicate with :uh: 

Congratulations on fucking your baby mamma in the backseat and knocking her up. I am sure that'll be a story for the grandkids.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 10:57 AM~10643873
> *.... :uh: ....wasnt a offer ....... lol.........
> but them seats do go all da way back tho :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tellin a man about your reclining seats.. thats ***'ish statement there.. i think. :ugh: 


shouldn't be suprised after you fruity pics.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 11:57 AM~10643873
> *.... :uh: ....wasnt a offer ....... lol.........
> but them seats do go all da way back tho :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: 

OFFER.............. :uh: 

I HAVE MY OWN CARS AND TRUCKS TO USE FOR HANDLE BUSINESS, BUT I DO TREAT WOMEN WITH MORE RESPECT AND USE THE HOUSE OR HOTEL. UNLESS SOME FREAK I MEET.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 13 2008, 12:04 PM~10643917
> *Whoa, dont gotta get your chones all in a bunch. Id rather be a smartass than a dumbass that uses the wrong words and then says we are supposed to understand what their dumbass really meant.  If you gonna communicate via the written word, learn the right frikkin words to communicate with  :uh:
> 
> Congratulations on fucking your baby mamma in the backseat and knocking her up.  I am sure that'll be a story for the grandkids.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 12:56 PM~10644341
> *
> *


 :around:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 13 2008, 10:04 AM~10643917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.........COMING FROM A FAT FUCK WHO HAS TO RECLINE SEATS ALL DA WAY JUST TO SIT NORMAL..................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 13 2008, 10:31 AM~10644109
> *:twak:
> 
> OFFER.............. :uh:
> ...


TRUE BUT THIS WHEN I WAS LIKE......17 N SHIT........FUCK HOTELS I JUST WANTED TO HURRY UP N GET MINE N IM OUT.....FUCK ALL DAT CUDDLING SHIT AFTERWARDS IN A BED N SHIT.......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 13 2008, 02:19 AM~10642030
> *bring it by the house and Ill show you how to fixit   they all do it in the coupes. AND NO DANNY IM NOT GONNA CHARGE HIM :uh:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rug442
whats up homie saw you still went down to hwy 6 saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 01:38 PM~10644648
> *TRUE BUT THIS WHEN I WAS LIKE......17 N SHIT........FUCK HOTELS I JUST WANTED TO HURRY UP N GET MINE N IM OUT.....FUCK ALL DAT CUDDLING SHIT AFTERWARDS IN A BED N SHIT.......
> *


IF YOU WAS A SMART MAN YOU KNOW THAT YOU WILL GET SECONDS AFTERWARDS OR WAKE HER UP WITH A NEW SUCK TOY IN HER MOUTH........... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 13 2008, 12:18 PM~10644873
> *IF YOU WAS A SMART MAN YOU KNOW THAT YOU WILL GET SECONDS AFTERWARDS OR WAKE HER UP WITH A NEW SUCK TOY IN HER MOUTH........... :biggrin:
> *


so she can wake up lookin like this....... :0 :0 :0 :0 humm hummmm hummm hummmm :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 13 2008, 02:18 PM~10644873
> *IF YOU WAS A SMART MAN YOU KNOW THAT YOU WILL GET SECONDS AFTERWARDS OR WAKE HER UP WITH A NEW SUCK TOY IN HER MOUTH........... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 13 2008, 02:04 PM~10644807
> *rug442
> whats up homie saw you still went down to hwy 6 saturday  :biggrin:
> *


are ya still meeting up sat. or going to victoria


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2008, 11:35 AM~10643705
> *i was on my way out the door.....project drop money dont come to sleepers....so i gotta go get it :biggrin:
> *


I was just getting home :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 13 2008, 02:40 PM~10645040
> *so she can wake up lookin like this....... :0  :0  :0  :0 humm hummmm hummm hummmm :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: NOPE YOU STILL LEARNING SHE WILL BE MORE LIKE:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 13 2008, 01:10 PM~10645241
> *are ya still meeting up sat. or going to victoria
> *


im going to be ther and i know there are sum other people that want to check it out . i guess who ever is not going come out and hang out :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 13 2008, 04:59 PM~10646228
> *im going to be ther and i know there are sum other people that want to check it out . i guess who ever is not going come out and hang out  :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only posting this cause i was asked to.. already know answers and smartazz comments....


64 biscayne 4 dr for sale column shift $3500 pics pending


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 04:01 PM~10646932
> *only posting this cause i was asked to..  already know answers and smartazz comments....
> 64 biscayne 4 dr for sale      column shift  $3500  pics pending
> *


no negga you shouldnt known better lol :twak: :twak:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 06:01 PM~10646932
> *only posting this cause i was asked to..  already know answers and smartazz comments....
> 64 biscayne 4 dr for sale      column shift  $35.00  pics pending
> *



correction made for you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 13 2008, 05:16 PM~10647074
> *no negga you shouldnt known better lol :twak:  :twak:
> *


my bad thought maybe someone needed a frame or parts car. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 04:38 PM~10647256
> *my bad    thought maybe someone needed a frame or parts car.    :angry:
> *


doing good for the lowrider community. . :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 06:01 PM~10646932
> *only posting this cause i was asked to..  already know answers and smartazz comments....
> 64 biscayne 4 dr for sale      column shift  $3500  pics pending
> *


I ACUTALLY KNOW SOMEONE THAT IS LOOKING FOR ONE TO FIX UP AS A FAMILY LOW FOR A FATHER AND SON PROJECT. I WILL LET HIM KNOW ABOUT IT.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 13 2008, 06:37 PM~10647767
> *I ACUTALLY KNOW SOMEONE THAT IS LOOKING FOR ONE TO FIX UP AS A FAMILY LOW FOR A FATHER AND SON PROJECT. I WILL LET HIM KNOW ABOUT IT.
> *


there sellin a 2 door 63 impala. me myself havnt seen it but owner said paint is faded but body is solid. he said car cranks up, and interior has been redone. it has some BS 20" wheels :uh: . believe he said he would take $4,000 jus to get rid of it before divorce. If any one intrested PM me for the #


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 13 2008, 04:59 PM~10646228
> *im going to be ther and i know there are sum other people that want to check it out . i guess who ever is not going come out and hang out  :thumbsup:
> *


from what i know we are still going to victoria the whole weekend.got to visit sum people from out there but just in case we dont so i know ya gonna be up there


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 13 2008, 05:47 PM~10647874
> *from what i know we are still going to victoria the whole weekend.got to visit sum people from out there but just in case we dont so i know ya gonna be up there
> *


orale mr ACE thanks for showing up lask week. i hope it turns out better this week. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 13 2008, 07:40 PM~10647807
> *there sellin a 2 door 63 impala. me myself havnt seen it but owner said paint is faded but body is solid. he said car cranks up, and interior has been redone. it has some BS 20" wheels  :uh: . believe he said he would take $4,000 jus to get rid of it before divorce. If any one intrested PM me for the #
> *


I TRIED TO HOOK THE HOMIE UP WITH A 64 2 DOOR AND HE PASSED.... :0 HE WANTS A 64 FOUR DOOR WITH A STR8 SIX.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: BUT THEN WHEN HE TOLD ME THAT HIM AND HIS DAD BUILD ONE WHEN HE WAS YOUNGER AND NOW THAT HE HAS A SON HE WANTS TO BUILD THE SAME THING HIM AND HIS DAD BUILT WITH HIS SON.......... :angel: 

BUT I WAS STILL LIKE........  :scrutinize: :banghead: :loco: :werd:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

whats up pistolero?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@May 13 2008, 07:41 PM~10647812
> *
> *


sup puto? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2008, 11:13 PM~10641365
> *SUP HALF A IM STUCK IN TEXAS BUT I WISH I WAS IN CALI *****???............... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 13 2008, 07:00 PM~10648038
> *I TRIED TO HOOK THE HOMIE UP WITH A 64 2 DOOR AND HE PASSED.... :0 HE WANTS A 64 FOUR DOOR WITH A STR8 SIX.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: BUT THEN WHEN HE TOLD ME THAT HIM AND HIS DAD BUILD ONE WHEN HE WAS YOUNGER AND NOW THAT HE HAS A SON HE WANTS TO BUILD THE SAME THING HIM AND HIS DAD BUILT WITH HIS SON.......... :angel:
> 
> BUT I WAS STILL LIKE........   :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :loco:  :werd:
> *


thats very understandable and nothing wrong with a 4 door. Homie in club has a 1962 and 1964 clean four door cars...

maybe later on when i get a family ill build a clean all OG 4 door or station wagon


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

goofy, i found an article you'd be interested in :biggrin: 

DARTH VADER IS REAL BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 13 2008, 07:16 PM~10648829
> *goofy, i found an article you'd be interested in  :biggrin:
> 
> DARTH VADER IS REAL BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i would of ran up in there with sith lightning.... :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"The group, which claims about 30 members, says on its Web site that it uses "insight and knowledge" from the films as "a guide to living a better and more worthwhile life."

:loco:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 07:50 PM~10649162
> *"The group, which claims about 30 members, says on its Web site that it uses "insight and knowledge" from the films as "a guide to living a better and more worthwhile life."
> 
> :loco:
> *


they live in europa what you expect... :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0  


> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@May 13 2008, 05:41 PM~10647812
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 13 2008, 08:55 PM~10649216
> *they live in europa what you expect... :uh:
> *


you knew this, you already did!! tried to join once, did you? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 13 2008, 08:49 PM~10649153
> *i would of ran up in there with sith lightning.... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: star wars geek


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10649596
> *:0
> *





ma-ma-looooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 
















beesh. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 13 2008, 10:45 PM~10649689
> *ma-ma-looooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> beesh. :uh:
> *


puro pedo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 13 2008, 10:47 PM~10649707
> *puro pedo
> *



liv4pedos :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 13 2008, 10:51 PM~10649744
> *liv4pedos :uh:
> *


 :uh: 30 days and Im done here :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 13 2008, 10:51 PM~10649744
> *liv4pedos :uh:
> *


stupid server :angry:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 13 2008, 06:46 PM~10648504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:|


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10648782
> *thats very understandable and nothing wrong with a 4 door. Homie in club has a 1962 and 1964 clean four door cars...
> 
> maybe later on when i get a family ill build a clean all OG 4 door or station wagon
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 13 2008, 08:16 PM~10648829
> *goofy, i found an article you'd be interested in  :biggrin:
> 
> DARTH VADER IS REAL BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2008, 07:44 AM~10651822
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 07:36 AM~10651966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love family guy. :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ANY EVENTS IN HOUSTON THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2008, 06:44 AM~10651822
> *:cheesy:
> *


o' smilin' ass lookin ass *****


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 07:47 AM~10652362
> *ANY EVENTS IN HOUSTON THIS WEEKEND???
> *


cruzing westheimer saturday night


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 08:59 AM~10652442
> *o' smilin' ass lookin ass *****
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 09:12 AM~10652531
> *cruzing westheimer saturday night
> *


HOW DOES THAT GET??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 07:47 AM~10652362
> *ANY EVENTS IN HOUSTON THIS WEEKEND???
> *


my b-day party :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2008, 11:19 PM~10650742
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 14 2008, 10:19 AM~10652967
> *my b-day party :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 14 2008, 10:19 AM~10652967
> *my b-day party :biggrin:
> *


WHERE THA PARTY AT?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 10:58 AM~10653207
> *WHERE THA PARTY AT?
> *


same spot as last year. where a female was seen stumblin out of bar and 5 mins later was on police chase down i-10.. ain't gonna say names, cause i aint no snitch.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 14 2008, 09:48 AM~10653149
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 14 2008, 10:19 AM~10652967
> *my b-day party :biggrin:
> *


I'm goin! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2008, 09:21 AM~10652201
> *I love family guy. :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 09:58 AM~10653207
> *WHERE THA PARTY AT?
> *


 :biggrin: 
Sat, May 17,2007 at Westcott Bar 6603 Westcott ,Hou,TX 77007
David 713-248-1759 
[email protected]


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 11:02 AM~10653246
> *same spot as last year.      where a female was seen stumblin out of bar and 5 mins later was on police chase down i-10..  ain't gonna say names, cause i aint no snitch.
> *


I remember her. That girl was wild.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 09:13 AM~10652918
> *HOW DOES THAT GET??
> *


last saturday was the first time . it was just a few of us . the good thing is that cops didnt trip i know there is more people comming out this weekend so hopefully it gets better.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2008, 07:21 AM~10652201
> *I love family guy. :cheesy:
> *


x2
















:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2008, 12:35 PM~10653543
> *I'm goin! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: surprise surprise


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 12:13 PM~10653810
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 12:15 PM~10653826
> *:uh:  surprise surprise
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 11:13 AM~10653810
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


PONTE A TRABAJAR WEY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 11:41 AM~10654052
> *PONTE A TRABAJAR WEY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


im done with the work for today im just chillen. did you take care of that durango :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 11:46 AM~10654093
> *im done with the work for today im just chillen. did you take care of that  durango  :dunno:
> *


NA THE SOUND WENT AWAY A LIL BUT DAT BISH STILL WINING..........???????? SEPA LA MADRE......????????????/ :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 14 2008, 11:57 AM~10653685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speak english.. dont think he understands your ricky ricardo shyt.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 01:40 PM~10654475
> *yeah. i got pics
> 
> you should go chino..  after 4 or 5 drinks..    hrny can be all yours.
> *


Pics? Stalker. :ugh:


Me and the chino? :ugh: No asshole. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2008, 01:51 PM~10654535
> *Pics? Stalker. :ugh:
> Me and the chino? :ugh: No asshole. :angry:
> *


should i post the pics?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 12:33 PM~10654410
> *NA THE SOUND WENT AWAY A LIL BUT DAT BISH STILL WINING..........???????? SEPA LA MADRE......????????????/ :angry:  :angry:
> *


most likly the bering got fuckt up fuck it . white people anyways q no :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 01:13 PM~10654696
> *most likly the bering got fuckt up fuck it . white people anyways q no  :roflmao:
> *


YEA THEY KEEP CALLIN AND ASKIN IF IT READY AND WE TELL EM NO AND THERE LIKE" FUCKIN PIECE OF SHIT DODGE IM SO SORRY FOR THE PROBLEMS UR HAVING".................BAHAHAHA WERE LIKE....YEA YEA YEA BLAME IT ON THE TRUCK LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 11:02 AM~10653246
> *same spot as last year.      where a female was seen stumblin out of bar and 5 mins later was on police chase down i-10..  ain't gonna say names, cause i aint no snitch.
> *


ENOUGH SAID


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 01:26 PM~10654782
> *YEA THEY KEEP CALLIN AND ASKIN IF IT READY AND WE TELL EM NO AND THERE LIKE" FUCKIN PIECE OF SHIT DODGE IM SO SORRY FOR THE PROBLEMS UR HAVING".................BAHAHAHA WERE LIKE....YEA YEA YEA BLAME IT ON THE TRUCK LOL :biggrin:
> *











:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 02:26 PM~10654782
> *YEA THEY KEEP CALLIN AND ASKIN IF IT READY AND WE TELL EM NO AND THERE LIKE" FUCKIN PIECE OF SHIT DODGE IM SO SORRY FOR THE PROBLEMS UR HAVING".................BAHAHAHA WERE LIKE....YEA YEA YEA BLAME IT ON THE TRUCK LOL :biggrin:
> *


Thats just what they are saying....if only you could hear what they were REALLY thinking :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2008, 11:57 AM~10653685
> *I remember her. That girl was wild.
> *


AND HER HOMEGIRL WAS FINE .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 02:35 PM~10654860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well if theres squeeking in ragalac's car its cause he's dong some CONSUMING in da back seat.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 14 2008, 02:41 PM~10654905
> *AND HER HOMEGIRL WAS FINE .
> *


got that pic too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know of way to fix flattened threads? (on the famale side)? besides just forcing the fitting on?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 01:35 PM~10654860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


........2 NEW PUMPS BEEN INSTALLED ALREADY........NEW PULLEYS......NEW BELT...........PROPER LEVEL ON FLUID..............AND STILL ACTING UP........... :angry: :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 14 2008, 01:38 PM~10654880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMMMMMM HUUUUUUUU


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 01:59 PM~10655016
> *U PROLLY RIGHT BUT OH WELL.........AINT NOBODY TELL EM TO BRING THERE CAR TO THIS SHOP!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> UMMMMMM HUUUUUUUU
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: are you sure the nise is comming from the pump mayb is comming from somewhere else than .i would check gear box or fallow up with other accesories :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 01:46 PM~10654935
> *anybody know of way to fix flattened threads? (on the famale side)?    besides just forcing the fitting on?
> *


this might help what you trying to tread bolt pipe or what :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 02:05 PM~10655053
> *:banghead:  :banghead: are you sure thefallow up with other accesories  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: NOMBRE WEY....SPELLCHECK ALLDATA2008!!!!!!!!!!!...........LOL .........JUST FUCKIN WIT YA.........ITS DEFINATELY THE PUMP......WE MADE SURE OF DAT ALREADY ........THE CAP IS LEAKING OUT A LIL FLUID LIL BY LIL SO WE ORDERED A NEW ONE MAYBE THATS LETTIN THE SYSTEM CATCH AIR O SOMETHING???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 02:07 PM~10655075
> *this might help what you trying to tread bolt pipe or what :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


THATLL DO THE JOB!!!!!!!......OR JUST FORCE IT BACK IT THATS DA BEST WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 02:08 PM~10655080
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: NOMBRE WEY....SPELLCHECK ALLDATA2008!!!!!!!!!!!...........LOL .........JUST FUCKIN WIT YA.........ITS DEFINATELY THE PUMP......WE MADE SURE OF DAT ALREADY ........THE CAP IS LEAKING OUT A LIL FLUID LIL BY  LIL SO WE ORDERED A NEW ONE MAYBE THATS LETTIN THE SYSTEM CATCH AIR O SOMETHING???
> *


im hokked on phonics :biggrin: . i try to type fast and thats how i fuck up typing but fuck it you fuckers undertand what im saying :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 02:40 PM~10654475
> *
> you should go chino..  after 4 or 5 drinks..    hrny can be all yours.
> *


 :biggrin: 

this gonna be me and hny at the party










Im the jelly............LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 03:07 PM~10655075
> *this might help what you trying to tread bolt pipe or what :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


on bottom.. i'll take a 1/2". and its my check valve.. 1st 1/8" of the threads are flattened down.. the fitting still catches a few threads.. was thinking just force it but i dunno. 



> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 03:15 PM~10655111
> *:biggrin:
> 
> this gonna be me and hny at the party
> ...


:uh: rice don't belong on a P&J samich.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 03:13 PM~10655097
> *im hokked on phonics  :biggrin: . i try to type fast and thats how i fuck up typing but fuck it you fuckers undertand what im saying  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 04:27 PM~10655196
> *:uh:  rice don't belong on a P&J samich.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 02:50 PM~10655333
> *
> *


SUP CHINO CHINO JAPONESE???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2008, 08:41 PM~10649655
> *:uh:    star wars geek
> *


shut ur wing hole before i take u to go get dewormed heavy duty!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 03:12 PM~10655500
> *SUP CHINO CHINO JAPONESE???
> *


noe u going to victoria sunday??


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 14 2008, 03:16 PM~10655538
> *noe u going to victoria sunday??
> *


YEZ SIR!!!!!! DA EMPIRE GOIN OUT THERE O WAT?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 14 2008, 04:14 PM~10655527
> *shut ur wing hole before i take u to go get dewormed heavy duty!
> *




:0 with a jordan sign stamped on dat ass :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 02:43 PM~10654911
> *well if theres squeeking in ragalac's car its cause he's dong some CONSUMING in da back seat.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 03:18 PM~10655566
> *YEZ SIR!!!!!! DA EMPIRE GOIN OUT THERE O WAT?
> *


7 rides and 3 bikes..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 14 2008, 04:20 PM~10655588
> *:roflmao:
> *


were you CONSUMED in back seat of a car? :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 14 2008, 03:20 PM~10655585
> *:0 with a jordan sign stamped on dat ass :0
> *


not a stamp..a brand.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 14 2008, 04:25 PM~10655633
> *not a stamp..a brand.. :biggrin:
> *


you probably got draws with 23 on da nalgas. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 03:26 PM~10655638
> *you probably got draws with 23 on da nalgas.  :uh:
> *


bitch atleast i got draws..unlike you ..u use garbage bags for draws.. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2008, 02:27 PM~10655196
> *on bottom..  i'll take a 1/2".  and its my check valve..  1st 1/8" of the threads are flattened down..    the fitting still catches a few threads.. was thinking just force it but i dunno.
> :uh:  rice don't belong on a P&J samich.
> *


dont be ghetto ***** if you have it out bring it by the shop and i ll retread it for you or take it to any machine shop they would do it too dont worry i wont charge you and if you take it to a machine shop they probably charge you $10 or $15 bucks so you would have left over for wings and umbrella drinks.what you gona do when you need to take it out if you ever need to


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Wat up Big Goofy? :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 03:12 PM~10655500
> *SUP CHINO CHINO JAPONESE???
> *



COME CACA I NO ME DES :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 14 2008, 03:24 PM~10655613
> *7 rides and 3 bikes..
> *


 :0 doing it big hu??time yall heading out?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 14 2008, 03:53 PM~10655863
> *Wat up Big Goofy? :biggrin:
> *


lord gallo wut up blood...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 03:59 PM~10655907
> *:0 doing it big hu??time yall heading out?
> *


6 n' da morning..


----------



## holyrollerzpromo2 (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 14 2008, 04:39 PM~10655742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holyrollerzpromo2_@May 14 2008, 05:15 PM~10656000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+May 14 2008, 03:58 PM~10655900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 13 2008, 09:51 PM~10649744
> *liv4pedos :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 14 2008, 07:00 PM~10656394
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

my whore might be at da show sunday if i get all my batteries uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 14 2008, 07:14 PM~10657301
> *my whore might be at da show sunday if i get all my batteries uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 05:12 PM~10655500
> *SUP CHINO CHINO JAPONESE???
> *


yo


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 14 2008, 08:35 PM~10657463
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 10:04 PM~10657653
> *yo
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 14 2008, 04:11 PM~10655984
> *6 n' da morning..
> *


early birds.......need to get a truck so i can pick some stuff up from out theree!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 14 2008, 10:18 PM~10657760
> *:uh:
> *


yo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 14 2008, 05:58 PM~10655900
> *COME CACA I NO ME DES  :biggrin:
> *


you smell like shit asshole :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 10:27 PM~10657841
> *yo
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 14 2008, 10:06 PM~10657669
> *--------------------
> 
> OG 1963 Impala
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 08:28 PM~10657844
> *you smell like shit asshole  :angry:
> *


now thats nota nice thing to say chino...........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 14 2008, 10:30 PM~10657874
> *:dunno:
> *


?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 10:39 PM~10657937
> *?
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO THE REGAL DID IT GET PUT ON THE BACK BURNER OR IS SOMEONE HOLDING UP PROGESS?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 14 2008, 10:45 PM~10657998
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO THE REGAL DID IT GET PUT ON THE BACK BURNER OR IS SOMEONE HOLDING UP PROGESS?
> *


painter, plus I got something else going


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 14 2008, 08:45 PM~10657998
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO THE REGAL DID IT GET PUT ON THE BACK BURNER OR IS SOMEONE HOLDING UP PROGESS?
> *


never gonna REGALIZE (goddamn painter) :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 10:48 PM~10658031
> *never gonna REGALIZE (goddamn painter) :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 08:49 PM~10658039
> *:yessad:
> *


and im finally gon cadilize!!!!!!!!!!!!.............yea dont sound as good but u get my drift......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 10:48 PM~10658027
> *painter, plus I got something else going
> *


WELL I SEE THAT I WANT BE TAKING MY RIDE TO THE PAINTER THAT YOU WENT TO IT BEEN IN PAINT PRISON FOR SOME TIME NOW...........


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 08:28 PM~10657844
> *you smell like shit asshole  :angry:
> *



:nono: 

DATS HOW ALL U CHINOS UPPER LIPS' SMELL.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 14 2008, 08:48 PM~10658027
> *painter, plus I got something else going
> *




IT'S GOIN DOWN IN CHINA TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2008, 11:47 PM~10658533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *cali rydah*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2008, 09:50 PM~10658557
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, cali rydah
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 14 2008, 11:37 PM~10658473
> *IT'S GOIN DOWN IN CHINA TOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


dropit like its hot in chinatown :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10658618
> *dropit like its hot in chinatown :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


ME AND THE TRIAD GONNA DUKE IT OUT FOR HIS PRIZED POSSETION.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 14 2008, 10:07 PM~10658670
> *ME AND THE TRIAD GONNA DUKE IT OUT FOR HIS PRIZED POSSETION.
> *




NOT THE BLOW UP 1!!!!!!!!!!! 
THE OTHER 1. 
NOT THE RUBBER 1.

YOU KNOW WHICH 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 15 2008, 12:07 AM~10658670
> *ME AND THE TRIAD GONNA DUKE IT OUT FOR HIS PRIZED POSSETION.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2008, 10:11 PM~10658701
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PINCHE CHINO W/ AZTECA TATTOS, BUT HE'S MA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 15 2008, 12:25 AM~10658791
> *PINCHE CHINO SLEEVED OUT W/ AZTECA TATTOOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


must thinks his roots are from japan :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 14 2008, 10:30 PM~10658819
> *must thinks his roots are from japan :roflmao:
> *


he was prolly just drunk one night.....looked over at oscars tats........n said........dam.........i think ima samaraui!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 12:30 AM~10658819
> *must thinks his roots are from japan :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: you must think your roots are from mexico mr. "ppl think im from mexico city"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2008, 07:40 AM~10659976
> *:roflmao:
> *


well good morning there :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2008, 06:57 AM~10660026
> *well good morning there  :cheesy:
> *


Sup chino


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2008, 06:31 AM~10659956
> *:uh:  you must think your roots are from mexico mr. "ppl think im from mexico city"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 14 2008, 05:11 PM~10655984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wondered where la guera cochina has been :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 15 2008, 07:38 AM~10660227
> *POLICE AT MY DOOR  :0
> 
> wondered where la guera cochina has been :cheesy:
> *


 :0 watcha gonna do when they come for you?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2008, 08:58 AM~10660331
> *:0  watcha gonna do when they come for you?
> *


*BAD BOYS! BAD BOYS!*


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

sup bowties .  2 traes :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

http://impalamagazine.com/ the site is up and running.....will be adding new things daily....

hope you guys and gals get a chance to check it out, give us some feedback and ideas.......

Jesse "Toro"
Editor & Co-publisher
Impalas Magazine


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HEY!!! its miss dani on Impalas Magazine website!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 14 2008, 11:35 PM~10658455
> *:nono:
> 
> DATS HOW ALL U CHINOS UPPER LIPS' SMELL.
> *


hey, why dont you go to the san antonio topic, oh yeah, there is none :biggrin: 

If you start the topic, I got the name for it "toilet water river walk is the only thing we got going in our city " topic :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 14 2008, 11:35 PM~10658455
> *:nono:
> 
> DATS HOW ALL U CHINOS UPPER LIPS' SMELL.
> *


hey, why dont you go to the san antonio topic, oh yeah, there is none :biggrin: 

If you start the topic, I got the name for it "toilet water river walk is the only thing we got going in our city " topic :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2008, 08:47 AM~10661088
> *hey, why dont you go to the san antonio topic, oh yeah, there is none  :biggrin:
> 
> If you start the topic, I got the name for it "toilet water river walk is the only thing we got going in our city " topic  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ALL THESE DAM SMILEYS REALLY NECESARY??


























































:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2008, 12:35 PM~10662292
> *ALL THESE DAM SMILEYS REALLY NECESARY??
> :uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 15 2008, 11:46 AM~10662394
> *
> *


 :uh: :werd: :loco:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2008, 12:52 PM~10662457
> *:uh:  :werd:  :loco:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2008, 07:31 AM~10659956
> *:uh:  you must think your roots are from mexico mr. "ppl think im from mexico city"
> *


ur just mad cux da ladys think you and Pattie Shieh are the same person.


















:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 01:22 PM~10662720
> *ur just mad cux da ladys think you and Pattie Shieh are the same person.
> 
> 
> ...


naw..he look more like margaret cho


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 11:02 PM~10659046
> *he  was prolly just drunk one night.....looked over at oscars tats........n said........dam.........i think ima samaraui!!!!!!!!!!
> *


''AYE WEY I'M DIGGIN YOUR TATTS''


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 15 2008, 02:34 PM~10663232
> *''AYE WEY I'M DIGGIN YOUR TATTS''
> 
> 
> *


bet he starts wearing his pants like that too.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 03:24 PM~10663154
> *naw..he look more like margaret cho
> 
> 
> ...


 good one porky :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 15 2008, 03:34 PM~10663232
> *''AYE WEY I'M DIGGIN YOUR TATTS''
> 
> 
> *


fukin paparazzi!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale: 4 chrome 1/2" stuchi (however da fk you spell it) check valves.. threads on 2 of them have some damage, sure their repairable though. $80 


no, i didnt try to force it.. i gave up and just bought new 1/2" parkers since i'm going with 1/2" parker faucets anyway. 


post pics when i get home.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 02:22 PM~10662720
> *ur just mad cux da ladys think you and Pattie Shieh are the same person.
> 
> 
> ...


Brian: "Meda poto, I mucho understando mexicano, you comprendo"?

Mexican guy: "Que"?

Brian: "El peopleo thinko im mexicano"

Mexican guy: (nods head politly) "Okay"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 03:50 PM~10663333
> *bet he starts wearing his pants like that too.
> *


I do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2008, 03:06 PM~10663424
> *I do
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 04:02 PM~10663399
> *for sale:  4 chrome 1/2" stuchi (however da fk you spell it)  check valves..  threads on 2 of them have some damage, sure their repairable though.      $80
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 03:02 PM~10663399
> *for sale:  4 chrome 1/2" stuchi (however da fk you spell it)  check valves..  threads on 2 of them have some damage, sure their repairable though.      $80
> 
> 
> ...


Couldnt fix em so dumping them off on someone else??! :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2008, 02:06 PM~10663424
> *I do
> *



:yessad: 

CHANG


HIS GANG


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2008, 02:23 PM~10663551
> *wut up..
> *


whats up g


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2008, 03:18 PM~10663523
> *Couldnt fix em so dumping them off on someone else??! :0
> *


i didnt try to fix em. fitting goes in about 3 turns.. probably just requires more force go get em on. but actually, i wanted parkers anyway, to match my faucets. that ok with you? :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 03:42 PM~10663662
> *i didnt try to fix em.    fitting goes in about 3 turns..  probably just requires more force go get em on.  but actually, i wanted parkers anyway, to match my faucets.    that ok with you?    :uh:
> *


Yeah, I'll let it slide this one time. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 15 2008, 03:43 PM~10663670
> *Yeah, I'll let it slide this one time. :biggrin:
> *


you can buy em for that lincoln you working on :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 15 2008, 02:39 PM~10663648
> *whats up g
> *


King James wut up big homie..ready for vic...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2008, 02:56 PM~10663765
> *King James wut up big homie..ready for vic...
> *


got in from louisana, you know it i will see you there,, im a bout to go to b.c,, and see rick this weekend


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

looks like my whore is not gonna make it to da show after all, do to lack of batteries :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 15 2008, 03:50 PM~10663333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay Mr."I have a stripper girl friend" that nobody has ever met :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 15 2008, 01:34 PM~10663232
> *''AYE WEY I'M DIGGIN YOUR TATTS''
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 15 2008, 05:12 PM~10663867
> * looks like my whore is not gonna make it to da show after all, do to lack of batteries  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Got five for sale.......








Continentals painted tan


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 03:34 PM~10664023
> *Young is a dowapp triad....... I thought you knew :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> okay Mr."I have a stripper girl friend" that nobody has ever met :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ..............tell em b.........pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 02:02 PM~10663399
> *for sale:  4 chrome 1/2" stuchi (however da fk you spell it)  check valves..  threads on 2 of them have some damage, sure their repairable though.      $80
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2008, 05:38 PM~10664057
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ..............tell em b.........pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


He told me where she works yet every time I say let go check the place out he never wants to go! lol!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2008, 04:38 PM~10664057
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ..............tell em b.........pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 05:34 PM~10664023
> *Young is a dowapp triad....... I thought you knew :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> okay Mr."I have a stripper girl friend" that nobody has ever met :uh:
> *


Girlfriend? Thats a big negative!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 05:40 PM~10664076
> *He told me where she works yet every time I say let go check the place out he never wants to go! lol!!!
> *


Unlike u, i dont need social approval, i can care less. Btw, everyone has met her but u, u might say something to ruin shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 15 2008, 04:56 PM~10664219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 its true love huh? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:loco: in tha houze


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 06:06 PM~10664294
> *:uh:
> :0  its true love huh?  :uh:
> *


Not quite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2008, 05:14 PM~10664359
> *Not quite
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 15 2008, 04:40 PM~10664075
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


you should buy em.. esp since you have tools needed to fix threads. you o' my dad is a tv repair man and has ultimate set of tools lookin azz :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 04:37 PM~10664055
> *Got five for sale.......
> 
> 
> ...


nice _looking _ setup..but what it dew?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 04:52 PM~10664576
> *you should buy em..    esp since you have tools needed to fix threads.  you o' my dad is a tv repair man and has ultimate set of tools lookin azz      :uh:
> *


no negga la chancla is a long way from hydros they would only collect dust at the tv repair shop :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 15 2008, 06:13 PM~10664719
> *no negga la  chancla is a long way from hydros they would only collect dust at the tv repair shop  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. SHORT DOG LIVE IN THE MIX ON WWW.THEBEAT713.COM


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 04:34 PM~10664023
> *okay Mr."I have a stripper girl friend" that nobody has ever met :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 05:06 PM~10664294
> *:0  its true love huh?  :uh:
> *


thats cute. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 15 2008, 07:18 PM~10665219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you the strippa they refferring to? :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 07:27 PM~10665302
> *you the strippa they refferring to?  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 pics?


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 04:37 PM~10664055
> *Got five for sale.......
> 
> 
> ...


need 12 but thanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 07:27 PM~10665302
> *you the strippa they refferring to?  :0
> *


hell nah. not me. i DEF aint the one. :nono: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 15 2008, 07:29 PM~10665313
> *:0  :0  :0 pics?
> *


LOL

:buttkick:

dont listen to danny. he talks alot of shit.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2008, 11:02 PM~10659046
> *he  was prolly just drunk one night.....looked over at oscars tats........n said........dam.........i think ima samaraui!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2008, 08:39 PM~10665397
> *LOL
> 
> :buttkick:
> ...


No! Not danny!? Lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2008, 07:39 PM~10665397
> *LOL
> 
> :buttkick:
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 15 2008, 07:49 PM~10665500
> *No! Not danny!? Lol
> *


there ya'll go again, using my government name. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2008, 08:33 PM~10665900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 15 2008, 06:38 AM~10660227
> *POLICE AT MY DOOR  :0
> 
> wondered where la guera cochina has been :cheesy:
> *


fresh j's Squeaking 'cross the bathroom floor


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 15 2008, 10:00 PM~10666586
> *fresh j's Squeaking 'cross the bathroom floor
> 
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qpksgw3koCQ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 16 2008, 01:08 AM~10668161
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 16 2008, 12:15 AM~10668204
> *
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:wave: is friday bitches


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2008, 08:33 PM~10665900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2008, 08:33 PM~10665900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

breakin boys off


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2008, 06:13 PM~10664718
> *nice looking  setup..but what it dew?
> *



I GOT THE VIDEO OF WHAT IT DOES! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2008, 08:33 PM~10665900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HELLZ YEAH!! THE MISFITS!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 15 2008, 05:37 PM~10664055
> *Got five for sale.......
> 
> 
> ...


PM PRICE AND NEED A SIX............


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone on here got any hookups on Laptops with good deals? I am not looking for hot shit....just good deals....I almost got an HP at Frys today since I got half of my rebate check or rather what I would have gotten without the EX. I went to Frys by my job in Stafford, stood in line for a long ass time, made it to the register and had that sinking feeling. No wallet in my back pocket....all part of being disoriented staying at a new pad. I used to have my spot(s) where my things went....NOW I dunno where to leave them. So all in all the wallet is in Katy and the laptop in Stafford....it is probably sold out by now.

So, if anyone has someone that works at a store that gets good deals, or works at a Frys that can hold one of those laptops for me, hit me back.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2008, 11:58 AM~10670776
> *Anyone on here got any hookups on Laptops with good deals?  I am not looking for hot shit....just good deals....I almost got an HP at Frys today since I got half of my rebate check or rather what I would have gotten without the EX.  I went to Frys by my job in Stafford, stood in line for a long ass time, made it to the register and had that sinking feeling.  No wallet in my back pocket....all part of being disoriented staying at a new pad.  I used to have my spot(s) where my things went....NOW I dunno where to leave them.  So all in all the wallet is in Katy and the laptop in Stafford....it is probably sold out by now.
> 
> So, if anyone has someone that works at a store that gets good deals, or works at a Frys that can hold one of those laptops for me, hit me back.
> *


how much u looking to spend? and what specs....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 16 2008, 10:12 AM~10669994
> *I GOT THE VIDEO OF WHAT IT DOES! :biggrin:
> *


post it or it didn't happen


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 16 2008, 11:12 AM~10669994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 16 2008, 03:04 AM~10668836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2008, 12:14 PM~10671387
> *Ive only been waitin 10 months for a copy
> 
> only have the five....
> ...


i think its all b.s. just like youngs stripper girlfriend............ :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 16 2008, 08:15 AM~10669687
> *Infamous white gorilla car......
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit!!!!!!!!!!! somebody got hny sprayed on they trunk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 02:47 PM~10671615
> *i think its all b.s. just like youngs stripper girlfriend............ :0
> *


No, I actually saw the video :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2008, 12:52 PM~10671662
> *No, I actually saw the video  :cheesy:
> *


WELL I AINT SEE IT SO IM CALLIN BULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2008, 12:36 PM~10671083
> *how much u looking to spend? and what specs....
> *


Thanks...I got the HP after all. My ruca used her checkbook, so now I jut gotta chunk her the cash. I got an 

HP dv6810us Notebook Pc,
15.4" Screen
AMD Turion 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-60 (2.0 GHz, 512KB+512KB L2 Cache) 
3GB DDR2 System Memory 
160GB-HD,
LightScribeDVD-/+RWDL
Vista Home Premium. 
Nvidia GeForce Go 7150M 

for 649


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 16 2008, 01:57 PM~10671705
> *Thanks...I got the HP after all.  My ruca used her checkbook, so now I jut gotta chunk her the cash.  I got an
> 
> HP dv6810us Notebook Pc,
> ...


thats cool....but Vista :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 02:56 PM~10671693
> *WELL I AINT SEE IT SO IM CALLIN BULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

OK.................WHO GOING TO VICTORIA THIS WEEKEND INA TRUCK CUZ I NEEDS A FAVOR......SOMEBODY HOOKAHOMIE UP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 16 2008, 01:56 PM~10671693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 01:23 PM~10671925
> *x2
> deezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz    nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


  :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 16 2008, 02:00 PM~10671738
> *thats cool....but Vista :ugh:
> *


Yeah I know, but that comes with it....but I am gonna play with Vista a little bit and then get my homie to format and install XP and Office. Its decent. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

looks like a busy weekend show in houston and Victoria . is anybody down to crusie saturday night or should we just try next weekend ? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2008, 02:26 PM~10671952
> *looks like a busy weekend show in houston and Victoria . is anybody down to crusie saturday night or should we just try next weekend ? :dunno:
> *


i say skip it.. come to Westscott bar. i'll buy a bucket of coronas (sprite for you NIX)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2008, 01:26 PM~10671952
> *looks like a busy weekend show in houston and Victoria . is anybody down to crusie saturday night or should we just try next weekend ? :dunno:
> *


KEEP IT EVERY OTHER WEEKEND THAT WAY THE POPOS DONT CATCH ON AS QUICK


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 01:28 PM~10671964
> *i say skip it..    come to Westscott bar.    i'll buy a bucket of coronas (sprite for you NIX)
> *


where is that at and from what time to what time ?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 01:28 PM~10671966
> *KEEP IT EVERY OTHER WEEKEND THAT WAY THE POPOS DONT CATCH ON AS QUICK
> *


you right. i dont know just trying to find out whats going on. oh sorry i ddnt calle you back i should have them thangs tomorrow you still want em ?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2008, 01:31 PM~10671983
> *you right. i dont know just trying to find out whats going on. oh sorry i ddnt calle you back i should have them thangs tomorrow you still want em ?
> *


SI SENOR.....JUST SOON AS U GET EM HIT ME UP AND WELL GO GET EM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2008, 02:29 PM~10671972
> *where is that at  and from what time to what time ?
> *


its somewhere by/near the heights. i think. like i-10 @westscott i get lost everytime so dont ask me.. 

aint sure about everybody else but i probably wont show up until about 10pm maybe 1030pm and stay til hrny's done strippin'


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 03:23 PM~10671925
> *x2
> deezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz    nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 16 2008, 02:54 PM~10672131
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 01:41 PM~10672050
> *its somewhere by/near the heights. i think.  like i-10 @westscott    i get lost everytime so dont ask me..
> 
> aint sure about everybody else but i probably wont show up until about 10pm maybe 1030pm and stay til hrny's done strippin'
> *


kool i ll try to make it should i bring $ingles than :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 01:35 PM~10672012
> *SI SENOR.....JUST SOON AS U GET EM HIT ME UP AND WELL GO GET EM
> *


dont know i get off by 3 if you want to come before that ill send you to my homie same price let me know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2008, 03:02 PM~10672187
> *kool i ll try to make it should i bring $ingles than  :dunno:
> *


naw she strips for fun not $


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 01:09 PM~10671821
> *OK.................WHO GOING TO VICTORIA THIS WEEKEND INA TRUCK CUZ I NEEDS A FAVOR......SOMEBODY HOOKAHOMIE UP!!!!!!!!!!
> *


all you had to do was pay what u owe.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2008, 03:08 PM~10672534
> *all you had to do was pay what u owe.
> *


TOLD U DA PACKAGE U WOULD GET BUT U PLAYING HARD TO GET N SHIT........ :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 .................HEARD BIG PIMP WAS SEEN LEAVING WORK LIKE THIS.........................






















































OK IM LYING!!!!!!BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2008, 04:08 PM~10672534
> *all you had to do was pay what u owe.
> *


that man still aint paid you? he spending your $ on colored drinks at da club? and you ain't gonna do shyt about it? he playin you, like a tuba.. mayne hold up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 03:36 PM~10672699
> *that man still aint paid you?    he spending your $ on colored drinks at da club?  and you ain't gonna do shyt about it? he playin you, like a tuba..    mayne hold up
> *


yea, ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 03:36 PM~10672699
> *that man still aint paid you?    he spending your $ on colored drinks at da club?  and you ain't gonna do shyt about it? he playin you, like a tuba..    mayne hold up
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :0 :0 :0 ...........HE DONT WANA LOSE HIS DISTRICT 5A CHAMPIONSHIP BELT...............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

>


:0 :0 :0 .................HEARD BIG PIMP WAS SEEN LEAVING WORK LIKE THIS.........................
OK IM LYING!!!!!!BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA
[/quote]
my side markers are shaved off.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

>


:0 :0 :0 .................HEARD BIG PIMP WAS SEEN LEAVING WORK LIKE THIS.........................
OK IM LYING!!!!!!BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA
[/quote]
MY HOMEBOY SOLD SUM LIKE THAT FOR LIKE 2GS LAST YEAR 5.7 SERPENTINE. IT WAS A BEAST . I SHOULD OF GOT IT DIDNT KNOW BETTER THO :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

q rollo tony ready for sunday o q loco


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2008, 05:59 PM~10673060
> *q rollo tony ready for sunday o q loco
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2008, 06:59 PM~10673060
> *q rollo tony ready for sunday o q loco
> *


almost ready homie, just need to get a motor homie, cut my front coils and then im ready.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 16 2008, 07:02 PM~10673074
> *:0
> *


what up homie? u hitting up that show sunday or u going to victoria? so when u gonna get loco and build a hopper! i know u like it... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 16 2008, 05:04 PM~10673080
> *almost ready homie, just need to get a motor homie, cut my front coils and then im ready.... :biggrin:
> *


cool . was going to take streetshow but i got to work colorado sunday so i got to leave the show early. gots to hustle to bring la chancla out :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 16 2008, 06:06 PM~10673093
> *what up homie? u hitting up that show sunday or u going to victoria? so when u gonna get loco and build a hopper! i know u like it... :biggrin:
> *


might hit up the show on tha north side, new bucket left me low on cash :angry: 

hopper??? na not up to that level yet... one day


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2008, 06:09 PM~10673105
> *cool . was going to take streetshow but i got to work colorado sunday so i got to leave the show early. gots to hustle to bring la chancla out :biggrin:
> *


wat kind of brawds strip there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 16 2008, 06:24 PM~10673174
> *wat kind of brawds strip there?
> *


strippa type naked ones? :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

mostly white and hispanic .sum look good sum allright most of the fine tho. all of em hoez :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 16 2008, 02:14 PM~10671387
> *only have the five....
> 
> *


 :guns: PRICE CHECK?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 06:57 PM~10673312
> *strippa type naked ones?    :dunno:
> *


hrny style or cochina style?

me no like white brawds


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 16 2008, 07:31 PM~10673457
> *hrny style or cochina style?
> 
> me no like white brawds
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 16 2008, 09:02 PM~10673584
> *x2
> *




baloney :uh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 16 2008, 08:16 PM~10673646
> *baloney  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Whatz up Pat


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2007, 10:33 AM~7701954
> *wonder what weight limit is on those heelys..    saw some kids with some..    i was jealous.
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHA....THAT SHIT STILL FUNNY DEN A MUFUCKA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 16 2008, 08:40 PM~10673742
> *AAAAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHA....THAT SHIT STILL FUNNY DEN A MUFUCKA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'd still roll em.. so fk you .. keep hatin' :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 08:12 PM~10673923
> *i'd still roll em..      so fk you .. keep hatin'    :uh:
> *


though u was a chuck wearing wing eating og..................?????????heelys gon make u lose street cred!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 09:18 PM~10673956
> *though u was a chuck wearing wing eating og..................?????????heelys gon make u lose street cred!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


***** you last one to be qualified to talk about street cred.. with your tuba playin, doggie walkin, pretty drink sippin azz.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:around:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 08:18 PM~10673956
> *though u was a chuck wearing wing eating og..................?????????heelys gon make u lose street cred!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2008, 07:09 PM~10673105
> *cool . was going to take streetshow but i got to work colorado sunday so i got to leave the show early. gots to hustle to bring la chancla out :biggrin:
> *


got to keep on stackin that money mayne....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 16 2008, 11:28 PM~10674343
> *:around:
> *


 :uh: u going crazy!?  man just walked in my door, took most wanted for a drive and did some modifications aver como jala.....bitch better get passed 30 in. if not im gonna b one mad LOCO... :biggrin: it should do much, much better!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 16 2008, 08:41 PM~10674088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: frankie found a pic of big flimp an bone star when they was best buddies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 11:26 PM~10674665
> *bitch i got mo street credit than deebo hoe!!!!!!!!!..........illplay  my tuba have my doggie on a leash and a pretty drink wit an umbrella in it and walk in yo hood without being fucked wit!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 brian and the triads? lol 

SUGAR LAND, TX (KTRK) -- Four suspects believed to be responsible for numerous burglaries during the last several months have been arrested. 
On Wednesday, Sugar Land police noticed a burglary in progress at around 1pm in the 13000 block of Kingsmill and detained two suspects. Within minutes, two additional suspects were taken into custody.
Henry Nguyen, 18, of Houston, Roman Konovalov, 18, of Sugar Land, Kenny Le, 18, of Houston, and Saad Mirza, 19, of Sugar Land, were arrested and charged with burglary of a habitation.
Sugar Land police have linked the men to burglaries in the Barrington Place subdivision, as well as involvement in a larger group responsible for many burglaries in the surrounding area.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2008, 12:26 AM~10674665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he got a point..


that is pretty gay :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 10:26 PM~10674665
> * flimp an bone star when they was best buddies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea, ok


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

is anybody down to crusie tonight :dunno:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 17 2008, 09:44 AM~10676330
> *is anybody down to crusie tonight  :dunno:
> *


I will see if I have time to make it tonight homie


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 17 2008, 08:44 AM~10676330
> *is anybody down to crusie tonight  :dunno:
> *



were and when


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 02:50 PM~10671650
> *holy shit!!!!!!!!!!! somebody got hny sprayed on they trunk!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 17 2008, 04:28 PM~10677921
> *were and when
> *


wetheimer and wilcrest after ten pm u down?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 17 2008, 04:51 PM~10677992
> *wetheimer and wilcrest after ten pm u down?
> *



already :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 16 2008, 11:26 PM~10674665
> *bitch i got mo street credit than deebo hoe!!!!!!!!!..........illplay  my tuba have my doggie on a leash and a pretty drink wit an umbrella in it and walk in yo hood without being fucked wit!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


insane clown putos :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

looks like sum riderz are down to crusie tonight who ever aint doing shit come out and hang out . westheimer and wilcrest bout 10 pm .SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

whats the deal at airtex 2morrow?
just dubs and above?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 16 2008, 10:03 PM~10674559
> *:uh:
> :uh: u going crazy!?  man just walked in my door, took most wanted for a drive and did some modifications aver como jala.....bitch better get passed 30 in. if not im gonna b one mad LOCO... :biggrin: it should do much, much better!
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 16 2008, 10:03 PM~10674559
> *:uh:
> :uh: u going crazy!?  man just walked in my door, took most wanted for a drive and did some modifications aver como jala.....bitch better get passed 30 in. if not im gonna b one mad LOCO... :biggrin: it should do much, much better!
> *


going crazy yeah :biggrin: i need to hop  got neww stuff want to try it out. probably not going to tha show but that dosent say i cant hop! i hope you do good! at tha hop or anywhere you try it. :thumbsup: let me know what it do hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 17 2008, 06:22 PM~10678245
> *looks like sum riderz  are down to crusie tonight who ever aint doing shit come out and hang out . westheimer and wilcrest bout 10 pm .SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT
> *


i would but im in victoria...i criuse da low with the bike in da bike..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2008, 08:56 PM~10678750
> *i would but im in victoria...i criuse da low with the bike in da bike..
> *


 :0 damn like that yall aint let a ***** know yall was rolling out??? :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 17 2008, 10:05 PM~10678786
> *:0 damn like that yall aint let a ***** know yall was rolling out??? :uh:
> *


you ready for tha majestix picnic?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

who else besides deezzz nutzz is going to the victoria show in the morning???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 17 2008, 09:05 PM~10678786
> *:0 damn like that yall aint let a ***** know yall was rolling out??? :uh:
> *


aint no yall.. im the only one. i think rob might go.. talk to them fools..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 17 2008, 09:17 PM~10678816
> *who else besides deezzz nutzz is going to the victoria show in the morning???
> *


EMPIRE ROLIN OUT WIT KRAZY TOYZ 6'N DA MORING.......... YOU DOWN B-DOG...??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 17 2008, 09:15 PM~10678812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn 6 is early as hell.. gotta think bout that one


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

shit might have to take the road trip solo...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 17 2008, 09:19 PM~10678421
> *going crazy yeah :biggrin: i need to hop  got neww stuff want to try it out. probably not going to tha show but that dosent say i cant hop! i hope you do good! at tha hop or anywhere you try it. :thumbsup: let me know what it do hno:
> *


thats a big 10-4!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 17 2008, 09:19 PM~10678421
> *going crazy yeah :biggrin: i need to hop  got neww stuff want to try it out. probably not going to tha show but that dosent say i cant hop! i hope you do good! at tha hop or anywhere you try it. :thumbsup: let me know what it do hno:
> *










getting ready for tha show!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 17 2008, 10:25 PM~10679059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u takin it to victoria???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 12:28 AM~10679067
> *u takin it to victoria???
> *


it could make it to victoria and back but dont know yet, workin on it right now but takin a small break!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 17 2008, 10:30 PM~10679080
> *it could make it to victoria and back but dont know yet, workin on it right now but takin a small break!
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 17 2008, 11:30 PM~10679080
> *it could make it to victoria and back but dont know yet, workin on it right now but takin a small break!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 17 2008, 10:37 PM~10679124
> *
> *


texas bowties u goin to victoria???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 17 2008, 11:38 PM~10679132
> *texas bowties u goin to victoria???
> *


na goin to swapmeet then go to show on north side.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 17 2008, 11:02 PM~10679227
> *na goin to swapmeet then go to show on north side.
> *


well i hope this long ass drive is gonna be worth it


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *streetshow*, La_Nena
:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

just came back from cruzing westheimer . it was cool at the tacos cabana went down to hwy 6 parking lot and got a ticket for a fucken loud music. fucken ass cop :angry: it was cool thanks to the riderz that came out i hope every one makes it home safe


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2008, 01:51 AM~10679384
> *just came back from cruzing westheimer . it was cool at the tacos cabana went down to hwy 6 parking lot and got a ticket for a fucken loud music. fucken ass  cop  :angry: it was cool thanks to the riderz that came out i hope every one makes it home safe
> *


Carlos said if you took pics of those lil thugs :roflmao: :roflmao: clicking each other in


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 17 2008, 10:25 PM~10679059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esos es todo loco . i ll be cheering :biggrin: see ya locos there looking good homie keep up the good work


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 17 2008, 11:54 PM~10679389
> *Carlos said if you took pics of those lil thugs  :roflmao:  :roflmao: clicking each other in
> *


no i didnt but i aint going to hwy 6 again


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what show is everybody going to tomorrow??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 12:05 AM~10679417
> *what show is everybody going to tomorrow??
> *


some people is going to victoria sum to the one on armadillo fleat marke. im going to armadillo one gots to cheer for locos and pick up a pair of yellow gator boots :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 12:05 AM~10679417
> *what show is everybody going to tomorrow??
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2008, 01:20 AM~10679574
> *some people is going to victoria sum to the one on armadillo fleat marke. im going to armadillo one gots to cheer for locos and pick up a pair of yellow  gator boots  :biggrin:
> *


imma hit up the local one too.. dont wanna drive all the way to victoria by myself... hope locos dont chip out :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 01:31 AM~10679593
> *imma hit up the local one too.. dont wanna drive all the way to victoria by myself... hope locos dont chip out  :0
> *


no chipping until i bring LA CHANCLA out or if i try to hop street show. thats super chipping right der. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rxlidAR3Fw


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 17 2008, 11:02 PM~10679227
> *na goin to swapmeet then go to show on north side.
> *


wheres the swap meet


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2008, 06:50 AM~10679807
> *wheres the swap meet
> *


May 18, 2008 at 
The Horse Track in North Houston
(Sam Houston Race Park)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 18 2008, 07:24 AM~10679973
> *May 18, 2008 at
> The Horse Track in North Houston
> (Sam Houston Race Park)
> *


i thought it was on 45 at aitrex??? :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 09:28 AM~10680117
> *i thought it was on 45 at aitrex???  :dunno:
> *


thats location of the car show... there is also a swapmeet nearby that big tymer posted location


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

so who is going to hop today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2008, 09:11 AM~10680231
> *so who is going to hop today
> *


deeezzz nuuttttzzzz is about to HOP in the car and go to the show... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 08:59 AM~10680203
> *thats location of the car show... there is also a swapmeet nearby that big tymer posted location
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2008, 07:50 AM~10679807
> *wheres the swap meet
> *



u gonna swap some meat? :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 18 2008, 07:24 AM~10679973
> *May 18, 2008 at
> The Horse Track in North Houston
> (Sam Houston Race Park)
> *


down the street :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 18 2008, 11:47 AM~10680571
> *down the street :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 10:15 AM~10680241
> *deeezzz nuuttttzzzz is about to HOP in the car and go to the show... :biggrin:
> *


got his ass


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 16 2008, 07:31 PM~10673457
> *hrny style or cochina style?
> 
> me no like white brawds
> *


Hrny style!?!? :roflmao: 

Dave sorry I didn't make it last nite. I still wasn't feeling well. Hope you had a good time! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2008, 05:00 PM~10681877
> *:roflmao: I'm not the stripper type anything.
> 
> Dave sorry I didn't make it last nite. I still wasn't feeling well. Hope you had a good time! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2008, 05:01 PM~10681880
> *:uh:
> *


Did you go last nite? How was it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

orly


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 01:31 AM~10679593
> *imma hit up the local one too.. dont wanna drive all the way to victoria by myself... hope locos dont chip out  :0
> *


SHOULDA GOT AT ME HOMIE JUST CAME BACK FROM OUT THERE JUST ME AND THE BABY MOMA............AINT LEAVE TILL LIKE 11...............GOT OUT THERE CHECKED OUT THE RIDES...MADE FUN OF SICS ELCO....GOT MY PARTS AND THEN SKIDDADDLED OUT DAT BITCH.......TOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKIN HOT OUT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND BIG THANKS TO DESSERT DREAMS FOR SHOWIN ME N MY FAM SOME LOVE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ..............................


OVER ALL A GOOD SHOW DECENT TURNOUT.....HOP ONLY HAD 3 CARS AND IF U ADD ALL 3 CARS UP PROLLY WASNT MORE THAN 100INCHES IN TOTal............ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 18 2008, 05:54 PM~10682319
> *SHOULDA GOT AT ME HOMIE JUST CAME BACK FROM OUT THERE JUST ME AND THE BABY MOMA............AINT LEAVE TILL LIKE 11...............GOT OUT THERE CHECKED OUT THE RIDES...MADE FUN OF SICS ELCO....GOT MY PARTS AND THEN SKIDDADDLED OUT DAT BITCH.......TOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKIN HOT OUT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> AND BIG THANKS TO DESSERT DREAMS FOR SHOWIN ME N MY FAM SOME LOVE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ..............................
> OVER ALL A GOOD SHOW DECENT TURNOUT.....HOP ONLY HAD 3 CARS AND IF U ADD ALL 3 CARS UP PROLLY WASNT MORE THAN 100INCHES IN TOTal............ :biggrin:
> *


shit i jus got back from the show at the fleamarket..had fun... almost passed out... too hot and tooo drunk.. plus them fuckin tacos gave me the farts... nice hopping action today.. will post pics and video in a while :biggrin: shout outs to locos... slim ..houston stylez... marcustoms.. boiler... coca pearl...latin kustoms... just us.. and whoever else i missed... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 18 2008, 05:53 PM~10682067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


desert dreams are cool people. can drink a ***** under da table too. they can probably give hrny a run for her money in drinking.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 06:06 PM~10682364
> *shit i jus got back from the show at the fleamarket..had fun... almost passed out... too hot and tooo drunk.. plus them fuckin tacos gave me the farts... nice hopping action today.. will post pics and video in a while  :biggrin: shout outs to locos... slim ..houston stylez... marcustoms.. boiler... coca pearl...latin kustoms... just us.. and whoever else i missed... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sounds like i shoula stayed my ass here then :angry: ........but needed them parts so fuck it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2008, 05:00 PM~10681877
> *Hrny style!?!? :roflmao:
> 
> Dave sorry I didn't make it last nite. I still wasn't feeling well. Hope you had a good time! :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: jus tryn find out if they was mexican or white!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2008, 06:08 PM~10682375
> *didn't make it either..  wasn't feelin well myself.
> desert dreams are cool people.  can drink a ***** under da table too.    they can probably give hrny a run for her money in drinking.
> *



........................naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!HNY GOT THE CROWN FOR CHUGGIN IT DOWN!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 18 2008, 06:09 PM~10682378
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sounds like i shoula stayed my ass here then :angry: ........but needed them parts so fuck it
> *


it was a cool turn out too many fuckin rappers tryna do they thang at the same time...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 06:16 PM~10682405
> *it was a cool turn out too many fuckin rappers tryna do they thang at the same time...
> *


ITS HOUSTON..............DAT EXPLAINS IT ALL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i guess so.... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

some guy on the freeway on the way to the show...








Locos...
































Houston Stylez...

























Tupac AKA Coca Pearl...








and his dusty ass rims..








Marcustoms...








Some guy inside... clean lincoln...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

wont post video of hops bcuz some guys dont want me too... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 07:35 PM~10682516
> *wont post video of hops bcuz some guys dont want me too... :0
> *


PM ME VIDS :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 06:40 PM~10682551
> *PM ME VIDS :0
> *


only one i would post is purple stuff and the black monte from marcustoms.. they were working... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slim is a man of his word paying up on a bet.... :biggrin: thanx slim...***** make me look short ass hell....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

almost bumper checked it.... :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ne one got more pictures of the armadillo show expecially that clean ass lincoln


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 18 2008, 07:22 PM~10682764
> *ne one got more pictures of the armadillo show expecially that clean ass lincoln
> *


wasnt that clean... :uh: just kidding... :biggrin: let me check


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 07:24 PM~10682777
> *wasnt that clean... :uh: just kidding... :biggrin: let me check
> *


 :buttkick: lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 18 2008, 07:27 PM~10682792
> *:buttkick: lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2008, 01:51 AM~10679384
> *just came back from cruzing westheimer . it was cool at the tacos cabana went down to hwy 6 parking lot and got a ticket for a fucken loud music. fucken ass  cop  :angry: it was cool thanks to the riderz that came out i hope every one makes it home safe
> *


I MISSED YOU GUYS OUT THERE. SAW COP MAKE U TURN AND I ROLLED BY AND ROLLED OUT......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 18 2008, 07:34 PM~10682510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slim the designated switchman now?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 08:06 PM~10682364
> *shit i jus got back from the show at the fleamarket..had fun... almost passed out... too hot and tooo drunk.. plus them fuckin tacos gave me the farts... nice hopping action today.. will post pics and video in a while  :biggrin: shout outs to locos... slim ..houston stylez... marcustoms.. boiler... coca pearl...latin kustoms... just us.. and whoever else i missed... :0
> *


IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU HOMIE........  DON'T POST THAT DAMN PIC EITHER......... :nono: :banghead: I HAD TO DO THAT BECUZ I WAS RUNNING FROM THE LAW.......... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 08:34 PM~10682510
> *
> and his dusty ass rims..
> 
> ...


 :0 
:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 18 2008, 07:33 PM~10682844
> *IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU HOMIE........   DON'T POST THAT DAMN PIC EITHER......... :nono:  :banghead: I HAD TO DO THAT BECUZ I WAS RUNNING FROM THE LAW.......... :0
> *


so u an outlaw now? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2008, 09:29 PM~10682815
> *:0    double penalty for being 14's and dirty.
> 
> *


I SEE YOU TRYING TO TALK SHIT AGAIN. I HAVE SEEN YOU RIDE ON THE STREET SINCE THE FIRST PICNIC I CAME TO HOUSTON AND THAT BEEN ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 18 2008, 07:29 PM~10682815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was ridin dirty...literally


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 09:41 PM~10682903
> *
> he was ridin dirty...literally
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 07:41 PM~10682903
> *wheel man is more like it
> he was ridin dirty...literally
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 18 2008, 09:38 PM~10682887
> *so u an outlaw now? :biggrin:
> *


YEP ALWAYS ROLL LIKE THAT........... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10682900
> *I SEE YOU TRYING TO TALK SHIT AGAIN. I HAVE SEEN YOU RIDE ON THE STREET SINCE THE FIRST PICNIC I CAME TO HOUSTON AND THAT BEEN ABOUT 2 YEARS AGO.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 18 2008, 07:47 PM~10682956
> *YEP ALWAYS ROLL LIKE THAT........... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2008, 09:50 PM~10682976
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

shit try to gas hop my piece of shit and the switch plate fell out . . super chpping :angry: i hope to build a car that would pass five inches on day :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 07:10 PM~10682385
> *:dunno: jus tryn find out if they was mexican or white!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2008, 07:56 PM~10683027
> *shit try to gas hop my piece of shit and the switch plate fell out . . super chpping  :angry: i hope to build a car that would pass five inches on day :biggrin:
> *


yea me tooo.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 18 2008, 07:11 PM~10682391
> *[/size]
> ........................naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!HNY GOT THE CROWN FOR CHUGGIN IT DOWN!
> *


 :roflmao: 

Nah imma lite weight.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 06:34 PM~10682510
> *some guy on the freeway on the way to the show...
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics homie


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2008, 09:02 PM~10683059
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Nah imma lite weight.
> *



agreed


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2008, 08:04 PM~10683076
> *cool pics homie
> *


i got a few more of streetshow :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 18 2008, 08:05 PM~10683091
> *
> *


tighten up them pumps :biggrin: got that video :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 18 2008, 08:05 PM~10683091
> *
> *


server :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 07:34 PM~10682510
> *Some guy inside... clean lincoln...
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 18 2008, 08:16 PM~10683193
> *clean
> *


its okay :uh: .... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2008, 09:04 PM~10683080
> *agreed
> *


Lol! Shut up!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 08:09 PM~10683124
> *tighten up them pumps :biggrin: got that video :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 18 2008, 08:18 PM~10683222
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2008, 04:00 PM~10681877
> *Hrny style!?!? :roflmao:
> 
> Dave sorry I didn't make it last nite. I still wasn't feeling well. Hope you had a good time! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:  good times!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 18 2008, 10:23 PM~10683253
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:    good times!!!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 08:05 PM~10683089
> *i got a few more of streetshow :biggrin:
> *


cool i got sum from saturday night and sum from marcustoms and green regal . phone died i post em tomorrow when i get to the shop.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10683377
> *cool i got sum from saturday night and sum from marcustoms and green  regal . phone died i  post em tomorrow when i get to the shop.
> *


green regal was a waste of my battery.... :0 i got video when the owners of the cars okay it ill post video... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 09:52 PM~10683485
> *green regal was a waste of my battery.... :0 i got video when the owners of the cars okay it ill post video... :biggrin:
> *


fk their permission.. post that shyt


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2008, 09:54 PM~10683508
> *si
> *


ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

street show

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















hoppers pit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2008, 10:53 PM~10683498
> *fk their permission.. post that shyt
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 09:55 PM~10683526
> *street show
> 
> 
> ...


tv should be lil bigger


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2008, 09:58 PM~10683541
> *tv should be lil bigger
> *



true, he has a couple of inches on the sides to squeeze a bigger screen in there...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 18 2008, 10:01 PM~10683562
> *true, he has a couple of inches on the sides to squeeze a bigger screen in there...
> 
> 
> *


coulda put another 40" on da hood upside down.. then just open hood and instant drive inn movie.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 18 2008, 08:53 PM~10683498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i told him that ...***** looked at me all crazy... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that 67 was forsale on craigslist


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2008, 11:03 PM~10683579
> *coulda put another 40" on da hood upside down.. then just open hood and instant drive inn movie.
> *


be the 1st and do it to tha 68!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:wave: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 10:08 PM~10683612
> *be the 1st and do it to tha 68!!!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+May 18 2008, 11:11 PM~10683635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wont charge you too much LMK when ur ready.... lol!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 10:24 PM~10683763
> *:scrutinize:
> I wont charge you too much LMK when ur ready.... lol!!
> *


rather screw that bitch in with wood screws and bondo then pay you to do shyt to my car.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 11:24 PM~10683763
> *:scrutinize:
> I wont charge you too much LMK when ur ready.... lol!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2008, 11:25 PM~10683770
> *rather screw that bitch in with wood screws and bondo then pay you to do shyt to my car.
> *


Id rather see you do that then me make a few pennys off that bucket :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 11:28 PM~10683794
> *Id rather take a dump and then take a picture of it and send it to all my pals :cheesy:
> *




:uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 18 2008, 11:35 PM~10683850
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 18 2008, 09:47 PM~10682956
> *YEP ALWAYS ROLL LIKE THAT........... :biggrin:
> *


thanks to COCA PEARL for saving tha day TODAY with all his tools and his jack!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for all the good people still out there......  boiler u also help save the day!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 10:55 PM~10683526
> *
> 
> 
> ...



so to be as tacky and ghetto as possible makes you the shit nowadays huh...

god, i hope i die soon. devious, come sit on me and put me out of my misery...


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 18 2008, 09:38 PM~10683868
> *thanks to COCA PEARL for saving tha day TODAY with all his tools and his jack!!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for all the good people still out there......  boiler u also help save the day!
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 18 2008, 11:35 PM~10683850
> *:uh:
> *


Latin musta stole my password on that post :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 11:42 PM~10683893
> *Latin musta stole my password on that post, oh well,  im still going to keep on taking radical shits and sending cool dump shots to all my friends, especialy rivistyle
> *


:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 19 2008, 12:20 AM~10684139
> *:0
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 10:28 PM~10683794
> *i'd rather keep havin my car appraised  and be lied to about how much its worth.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 12:46 AM~10684320
> *:uh:
> *


wow, you really think you know it all..............


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 18 2008, 11:28 PM~10684487
> *wow, you really think you know it all..............
> *


MAYNE JUST GOT BACK FROM DA HOSPITAL 1MONTH N 2 DISLOCATED SHOULERS..................NEED TO QUIT THINKIN IM BLACK N PLAYING SPORTS.......DIS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 02:20 AM~10684769
> *MAYNE JUST GOT BACK FROM DA HOSPITAL 1MONTH N 2 DISLOCATED SHOULERS..................NEED  TO QUIT THINKIN IM BLACK N PLAYING SPORTS.......DIS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 08:52 PM~10683485
> *green regal was a waste of my battery.... :0 i got video when the owners of the cars okay it ill post video... :biggrin:
> *


i know that regAL didnt do much but i gots to give homeboy proops . he is been trying to get it and he is always out there . as far as i know he does all the work on his cars. so much proops carlos you will get there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

pictures from saturday night . thanks to the riderz that were out there . see ya next weekend.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ohh shit mr ace almost forgot here you go lol :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HECHO EN MEXICO CABRONES :guns: :guns: 
















:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 07:33 AM~10685259
> *HECHO EN MEXICO CABRONES :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


midgit coulda been the wheel man


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday Ken. :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 06:33 AM~10685259
> *HECHO EN MEXICO CABRONES :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


single or double???


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*SINGLE! A HUEVO!!*



> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 10:22 AM~10685862
> *single or double???
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 19 2008, 08:26 AM~10685878
> *SINGLE! A HUEVO!!
> *


what it do


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

can some one tell me who did what at tha show in tha hop? didnt make it cause we had a car wash. thankx to everyone that showed love.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*X2 *


> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 10:31 AM~10685929
> *can some one tell me who did what at tha show in tha hop? didnt make it cause we had a car wash. thankx to everyone that showed love.
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

how manny hoppers???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 18 2008, 09:38 PM~10683869
> *so to be as tacky and ghetto as possible makes you the shit nowadays huh...
> 
> god, i hope i die soon.  devious, come sit on me and put me out of my misery...
> :uh:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 19 2008, 06:17 AM~10685199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 singles... :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE AT VICTORIA SHOW


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

single pump.....Hencho En Mexico
View My Video


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im fuckin tired...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2008, 10:18 AM~10686655
> *im fuckin tired...
> *


and black.... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

true... i need to go unload the truck..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2008, 11:07 PM~10683606
> *that 67 was forsale on craigslist
> *


HE LEAVE IN AREA BY FLEA MARKET. DOWN THE STREET IS REMEMBER CORRECTLY.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2008, 10:21 AM~10686682
> *true... i need to go unload the truck..
> *


unload deezzz nuttzzz niggaaa!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 18 2008, 11:38 PM~10683868
> *thanks to COCA PEARL for saving tha day TODAY with all his tools and his jack!!!!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for all the good people still out there......  boiler u also help save the day!
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I GOT A GAS LEAK AFTER I LEFT THE SHOW............ :angry: :thumbsdown: 

I JUST TOOK IT HOME A PARKED IT HAVE TO SEE WHAT THAT IS ALL ABOUT HAVE THIS DAMN HEAT COOLS DOWN...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 10:25 AM~10686723
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I GOT A GAS LEAK AFTER I LEFT THE SHOW............ :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> ...


by then car gonna blow up fix it now.. u aint doin shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2008, 11:39 PM~10683879
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :angel: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 10:26 AM~10686730
> *:biggrin:  :angel:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 12:26 PM~10686727
> *by then car gonna blow up fix it now.. u aint doin shit.... :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT I HAVE TWO MORE............ :biggrin: 

I HOTTER THEN HELL PUSSY OUT THERE TO BE WORKING ON CAR. I'LL SEND THAT SHIT TO THE SHOP AND LET THEM WORK IN THIS DAMN HEAT B4 I WILL.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 10:31 AM~10686761
> *FUCK IT I HAVE TWO MORE............ :biggrin:
> 
> I HOTTER THEN HELL PUSSY OUT THERE TO BE WORKING ON CAR. I'LL SEND THAT SHIT TO THE SHOP AND LET THEM WORK IN THIS DAMN HEAT B4 I WILL.
> *


thats it...lol.. i feel u i dont even wanna go to work today but fuck it....ac blows cold in car and at the job :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 12:32 PM~10686775
> *thats it...lol.. i feel u i dont even wanna go to work today but fuck it....ac blows cold in car and at the job :biggrin:
> *


DON'T HAVE ANYWHERE TO PARK MORE OR I'LL JUST GET ANOTHER RIDE AND PARK IT AT YOU PLACE WITH NO FEES.......... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:52 AM~10686482
> *he shoulda tested that shit at the house...embarrassing if u ask me but he did try
> i know but not telling... :biggrin:
> 7 singles... :0
> *


do those singles street rides or not????? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 10:23 AM~10686702
> *unload deezzz nuttzzz niggaaa!!!!
> *


thats that gay shit..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 12:38 PM~10686815
> *do those singles street rides or not????? :0
> *


I BELIEVE THEY ARE STREET RIDES........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE AND KRAZY TOYZ REPPIN THE HLC AT THE SHOW....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 19 2008, 10:34 AM~10686785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u would know.... :uh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 10:42 AM~10686837
> *I BELIEVE THEY ARE STREET RIDES........
> *


where do they hang out? do you know! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 10:54 AM~10686920
> *where do they hang out? do you know! :biggrin:
> *


houston stylez,locos and marcustoms :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10686883
> *:0  i got space...
> *


COOL I HAVE NEW DICKIES JUMP SUIT AND CHUCKS FOR YOU TO WEAR TO WORK ON RIDE............ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 10:57 AM~10686940
> *COOL I HAVE NEW DICKIES JUMP SUIT AND CHUCKS FOR YOU TO WEAR TO WORK ON RIDE............ :biggrin:
> *


if they blue and fit like yours ill pass.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 12:54 PM~10686920
> *where do they hang out? do you know! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 10:54 AM~10686920
> *where do they hang out? do you know! :biggrin:
> *


they dont its Houston :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 12:58 PM~10686947
> *if they blue and fit like yours ill pass.... :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS SO YOU CAN SEE THAT CHUCK EMBLEM SHINING WHEN SITTING DOWN, BUT HAVE NEW GRAY ONE WITH GRAY CHUCKS......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 10:59 AM~10686961
> *THAT WAS SO YOU CAN SEE THAT CHUCK EMBLEM SHINING WHEN SITTING DOWN, BUT HAVE NEW GRAY ONE WITH GRAY CHUCKS......... :biggrin:
> *


real gangstaz know what chucks look like....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 01:01 PM~10686977
> *real gangstaz know what chucks look like....
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: I HAVE LOW TOPS FOR STEPPING AND HIGH TOPS FOR WORKING ON RIDE.......... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 11:07 AM~10687026
> *:nicoderm:  :yes: I HAVE LOW TOPS FOR STEPPING AND HIGH  TOPS FOR WORKING ON RIDE.......... :0
> *


 :biggrin: i only have high tops for all purposes.... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 07:25 AM~10685231
> *pictures from saturday night . thanks to the riderz that were out there . see ya next weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


BLVD ACES ALWAYS DOWN TO RIDE!!! WAS SICK THIS WEEKEND AND NEXT WEEK WILL BE AT DALLAS FOR THE MAJESTIX PICNIC BUT THE WEEK AFTER THAT BE READY TO CRUISE AGAIN :biggrin: 

HAVE TO LET OUT THE NEW TOY SO IT CAN CATCH SOME FRESH AIR :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: streetshow

wats up :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 10:54 AM~10686920
> *where do they hang out? do you know! :biggrin:
> *


saturday nights westheimer and wilcrest :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 01:09 PM~10687041
> *:biggrin: i only have high tops for all purposes.... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 11:18 AM~10687091
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: streetshow
> 
> ...


wass up ACE hear there was lot of good shit at the swap meet could of finish la chanclas motor :angry: if i would of gone. fuck it. so dallas next week? if i get sum 14" im riding


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali do you have video of the purple stuff :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 12:22 PM~10687121
> *wass up ACE hear there was lot of good shit at the swap meet could of  finish la chanclas motor  :angry: if i would of gone. fuck it. so dallas next week? if i get sum 14" im riding
> *


damn looks like i got sick tha wrong weekend..missed swapmeet, car show, and cruise...plus i missed lil kids clickin each other in :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 11:25 AM~10687154
> *damn looks like i got sick tha wrong weekend..missed swapmeet, car show, and cruise...plus i missed lil kids clickin each other in :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 11:15 AM~10686632
> *single pump.....Hencho En Mexico
> View My Video
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 11:19 AM~10687101
> *saturday nights westheimer and wilcrest  :biggrin:
> *


dont lie :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 10:55 AM~10686931
> *houston stylez,locos and marcustoms  :0
> *


didnt want to know names, just cars but thankx anyways :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 01:25 PM~10687154
> *damn looks like i got sick tha wrong weekend..missed swapmeet, car show, and cruise...plus i missed lil kids clickin each other in :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


plus ppl gettin tickets for stupid shit at least we were special enough to have an undercover cop wathcin over us :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 01:22 PM~10687121
> *wass up ACE hear there was lot of good shit at the swap meet could of  finish la chanclas motor  :angry: if i would of gone. fuck it. so dallas next week? if i get sum 14" im riding
> *


I'LL SELL YOU MINE RIGHT OFF THE RIDE......... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 12:36 PM~10687648
> *I'LL SELL YOU MINE RIGHT OFF THE RIDE......... :0    :biggrin:
> *


WITHOUT SENTIMENTAL VALUE????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 19 2008, 01:29 PM~10687597
> *plus ppl gettin tickets for stupid shit at least we were special enough to have an undercover cop  wathcin over us :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


impala65 being a snitch aint exactly same as a Under Cover :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 01:36 PM~10687648
> *I'LL SELL YOU MINE RIGHT OFF THE RIDE......... :0    :biggrin:
> *


selling is easier then washing em huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 07:25 AM~10685483
> *Happy Birthday Ken. :cheesy:
> *


thanks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 03:20 AM~10684769
> *MAYNE JUST GOT BACK FROM DA HOSPITAL 1MONTH N 2 DISLOCATED SHOULERS..................NEED  TO QUIT THINKIN IM BLACK N PLAYING SPORTS.......DIS SOME BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ouch


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 19 2008, 01:29 PM~10687597
> *plus ppl gettin tickets for stupid shit at least we were special enough to have an undercover cop  wathcin over us :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 he was there gain??? kept tellin downy last week about tha unmarked car jus parked there...then jus got up and left.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 03:54 PM~10688212
> *:0 he was there gain??? kept tellin downy last week about tha unmarked car jus parked there...then jus got up and left.
> *


yo, you get in touch wit Nick?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 01:54 PM~10688212
> *:0 he was there gain??? kept tellin downy last week about tha unmarked car jus parked there...then jus got up and left.
> *


no this was at the hwy 6 parking lot  where i got my ticket


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 02:46 PM~10687712
> *WITHOUT SENTIMENTAL VALUE????
> *


ONLY VALUE I HAVE WITH THEM IS THEY RIDE GOOD DOWN HIGHWAY......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 03:16 PM~10687905
> *selling is easier then washing em huh?
> *


YEP, BUT IF I WAS THEM PRICE GOES UP.............. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:56 PM~10688228
> *yo, you get in touch wit Nick?
> *



go to work :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 04:04 PM~10688285
> *YEP, BUT IF I WAS THEM PRICE GOES UP.............. :biggrin:
> *


just like the seat switch......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 02:56 PM~10688228
> *yo, you get in touch wit Nick?
> *


na, he never called back. tell him i said to holla at me when he is on break watchin everyone work. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 04:15 PM~10688366
> *go to work  :uh:
> *


i work nights....... :uh: why arnt you working???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 04:16 PM~10688376
> *na, he never called back. tell him i said to holla at me when he is on break watchin everyone work. :biggrin:
> *


hes back on days. I may see him this week. I never knew he bought his ride fro you. Small world


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:18 PM~10688395
> *i work nights....... :uh: why arnt you working???
> *


him and david prolly out eatin at james coney island :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:18 PM~10688395
> *i work nights....... :uh: why arnt you working???
> *


i already worked today. i'm done. 8 hours for about 2 hours worth of work :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:20 PM~10688414
> *hes back on days. I may see him this week. I never knew he bought his ride fro you. Small world
> *


any word on him gettin it sprayed?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 04:20 PM~10688418
> *him and david prolly out eatin at james coney island :uh:
> *



that was yesterday doodoo head :uh: 


pm pics of the new ride please. i'd appreciate it, thank you sir.
















:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 19 2008, 04:20 PM~10688418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice........................... hot doggin' it, hot, hot doggin' it !!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 03:21 PM~10688433
> *that was yesterday doodoo head :uh:
> pm pics of the new ride please.  i'd appreciate it, thank you sir.
> :biggrin:
> *


its on myspace slow poke :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 04:21 PM~10688430
> *any word on him gettin it sprayed?
> *


new, 1/4's, hood, trunk, fenders, floors........ body is done. I think his guy is about paint it this week :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:22 PM~10688435
> *yup
> 
> must be nice........................... hot doggin' it, hot, hot doggin' it !!!!!
> *



hahahhahaaahahhahahahahahaaaa


they raised the price of the coney combo at sonic. assholes :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:24 PM~10688453
> *new, 1/4's, hood, trunk, fenders, floors........ body is done. I think his guy is about paint it this week :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 04:24 PM~10688457
> *hahahhahaaahahhahahahahahaaaa
> they raised the price of the coney combo at sonic.  assholes :angry:
> *


garbage food anyhow!!! Thats why youre #1 with the spray poo pics :uh: :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 04:25 PM~10688461
> *
> *


I dont know if ppl are ready for a street car like this :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 04:23 PM~10688446
> *its on myspace slow poke :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


mayne i wish i was ballin outta control like that fa sho  



i remember when i was single, no kids, no bills, no car payment, no mortgage and a nice ride in the driveway


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 04:28 PM~10688475
> *mayne i wish i was ballin outta control like that fa sho
> i remember when i was single, no kids, no bills, no car payment, no mortgage and a nice ride in the driveway
> *


you still like that just with a kid and a beat pony in the drive :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:26 PM~10688468
> *garbage food anyhow!!! Thats why youre #1 with the spray poo pics :uh:  :burn:
> *



:nono: 



i'm not the one who 'sprayed' up billy's build up topic (DEAD PRESIDENTS, people, check it out)with pics of my caca :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:29 PM~10688482
> *you still like that just with a kid and a beat pony in the drive :cheesy:
> *



an unpaid for beat pony and a kid thats growin up too fast :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:27 PM~10688473
> *I dont know if ppl are ready for a street car like this :cheesy:
> *


its gon be a bad ride fa sho! he bought just about every piece of trim new... he is doin same color scheme i wanted to do :biggrin: alot of props for him in building that car and what its gon look like.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 04:29 PM~10688485
> *:nono:
> i'm not the one who 'sprayed' up billy's build up topic (DEAD PRESIDENTS, people, check it out)with pics of my caca :uh:
> *


just like what you did to my feedback thread :uh: asshole!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 04:32 PM~10688504
> *its gon be a bad ride fa sho! he bought just about every piece of trim new... he is doin same color scheme i wanted to do :biggrin:  alot of props for him in building that car and what its gon look like.
> *


more proof a white boy can build a nice lolow :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:33 PM~10688512
> *just like what you did to my feedback thread :uh: asshole!
> *


all love homie :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:34 PM~10688521
> *more proof a white boy can build a nice lolow :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 04:29 PM~10688485
> *:nono:
> i'm not the one who 'sprayed' up billy's build up topic (DEAD PRESIDENTS, people, check it out)with pics of my caca :uh:
> *


wonder whos photobucket the pic is from :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:16 PM~10688371
> *just like the seat switch......
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:

GOT SOME FOR FREE AT BONEYARD ALONG WITH SOME OTHER CONTROLS......... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 03:37 PM~10688532
> *all love homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 04:39 PM~10688552
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *



not the training day kinda love :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 04:40 PM~10688560
> *not the training day kinda love  :uh:
> *


shit floating in the bowl kinda love :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+May 19 2008, 03:24 PM~10688457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you only love the weiner


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 03:38 PM~10688543
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> 
> GOT SOME FOR FREE AT BONEYARD ALONG WITH SOME OTHER CONTROLS......... :biggrin:
> *


everybody does that.. its like anything small enough to fit in your pocket is a freebie.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got a 14" rim and/or tire for sale? had little problem on way to work today. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 02:34 PM~10688521
> *more proof a white boy can build a nice lolow :biggrin:
> *


pics or it aint happen captn


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2008, 02:29 PM~10687992
> *thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 03:55 PM~10688635
> *:biggrin:
> *


you wore the heels for em huh?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 04:50 PM~10688615
> *anybody got a 14" rim and/or tire for sale?  had little problem on way to work today.  :angry:
> *


i do but well.............. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:34 PM~10688521
> *more proof a white boy can build a nice lolow :biggrin:
> *


lets see if this one has any bounce to it. by my count, the lecab ain't even put in its dues yet.. dont recall anybody seeing it in action. and you yappin about another car.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 04:59 PM~10688672
> *lets see if this one has any bounce to it.  by my count, the lecab ain't even put in its dues yet..    dont recall anybody seeing it in action.    and you yappin about another car.
> *


funny Ive never even seen the 68. talk about yappin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 02:50 PM~10688615
> *anybody got a 14" rim and/or tire for sale?  had little problem on way to work today.  :angry:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Nix post the vid already...... Its only been 10months


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:56 PM~10688650
> *i do but well.............. lol
> *


no thanks. said it before, i aint fk'n with you. o' bitch ass *****. rather pay more elsewhere.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 02:56 PM~10688650
> *i do but well.............. lol
> *


heont want that............................rim too expensive coming from da white boy.............. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:02 PM~10688689
> *Nix post the vid already...... Its only been 10months
> *


never happened i guess.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 04:45 PM~10688593
> *everybody does that..    its like anything small enough to fit in your pocket is a freebie.
> *


 :yes: 

JUST TOOK BOTH CONTROL PANELS WITH WIRES OUT OF DOORS AND SMASHED OUT........ :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 04:05 PM~10688698
> *:yes:
> 
> JUST TOOK BOTH CONTROL PANELS WITH WIRES OUT OF DOORS AND SMASHED OUT........ :0
> *


outlaw azz *****


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 03:59 PM~10688672
> *lets see if this one has any bounce to it.  by my count, the lecab ain't even put in its dues yet..    dont recall anybody seeing it in action.    and you yappin about another car.*


thats my homies car he is talkin about and he makin it happen :biggrin: if you think your closet was doin big thangs wait till i post a pic of his garage. starting to look like last minute customs in there since he has practicly every part brand new.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i aint trying to start no shit with no one but i hate it when people talkj bout HOUSTON AINT READY FOR CERTAIN CARS i see lots of potential in houston and there are sum clean ass cars out there. from cars in big clubs to solo riderz . i wouldnt down talk on my town like that . Houston has some bad ass show cars and sum bumper checking hoppers . just my opinion dont want anybody to start talking shit


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 03:54 PM~10688630
> *pics or it aint happen captn
> *


fk pics would you like to be on the list for a house call? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 05:05 PM~10688702
> *outlaw azz *****
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 19 2008, 04:07 PM~10688710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna be on that list. if ya'll ain't skurred of da hood. swing by day i'm bbq even.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 03:56 PM~10688645
> *you wore the heels for em huh?
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 04:14 PM~10688772
> *Lol!
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 05:14 PM~10688771
> *oh.      still  my point was FK BRIAN            dunno your homie.
> *


X2........... MAN DON'T EVEN GET BACK AT ME WITH PRICE. DON'T WANT BLACK MAN BUYING HIM.......... :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 04:07 PM~10688713
> *i aint trying to start no shit with no one but i hate it when people talkj bout HOUSTON AINT READY FOR CERTAIN CARS i see lots of potential in houston and there are sum clean ass cars out there. from cars in big clubs to solo riderz . i wouldnt down talk on my town like that . Houston has some bad ass show cars and sum bumper checking hoppers . just my opinion dont want anybody to start talking shit
> *


 :uh: pussy 





:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 04:14 PM~10688771
> *oh.      still  my point was FK BRIAN            dunno your homie.
> i wanna be on that list.      if ya'll ain't skurred of da hood.    swing by day i'm bbq even.
> *


thats all you need say :biggrin: 

i was jus bs with brian bout my old ride...homie is cool people and jus buildin tha ride to cruise. he dont want no beef with anyone nor tryn to out do none. hell car prolly never gon see a show. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 04:17 PM~10688789
> *X2........... MAN DON'T EVEN GET BACK AT ME WITH PRICE. DON'T WANT BLACK MAN BUYING HIM.......... :buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 05:07 PM~10688713
> *i aint trying to start no shit with no one but i hate it when people talkj bout HOUSTON AINT READY FOR CERTAIN CARS i see lots of potential in houston and there are sum clean ass cars out there. from cars in big clubs to solo riderz . i wouldnt down talk on my town like that . Houston has some bad ass show cars and sum bumper checking hoppers . just my opinion dont want anybody to start talking shit
> *


no your not talking shit........ now Devious Sixty8, all he does is talk shit!


Man homie you should know me better than that. All I was sayin is my boy is about to bust out somethin really top notch and nobody even knows of him or about him, thats why I said ppl aint ready  No matter how nice your ride is some one will always hate. Devious Sixty8 is the perfect example..... I dont even know the dude and all he ever do is talk down about me and my ride. Its okay tho I know that I work my ass off for my shit and thats all that matters. I think its pretty fkin sorry when a man stoops so low to even blast me on my feedback thread...... I guess he wants to try n fk my money up now! :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 05:17 PM~10688789
> *X2........... MAN DON'T EVEN GET BACK AT ME WITH PRICE. DON'T WANT BLACK MAN BUYING HIM.......... :buttkick:
> *


wtf price on what? you jacked ur switch what do you want from me now? :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:19 PM~10688811
> *no your not talking shit........ now Devious Sixty8, all he does is talk shit!
> Man homie you should know me better than that. All I was sayin is my boy is about to bust out somethin really top notch and nobody even knows of him or about him, thats why I said ppl aint ready  No matter how nice your ride is some one will always hate. Devious Sixty8 is the perfect example..... I dont even know the dude and all he ever do is talk down about me and my ride. Its okay tho I know that I work my ass off for my shit and thats all that  matters. I think its pretty fkin sorry when a man stoops so low to even blast me on my feedback thread...... I guess he wants to try n fk my money up now! :uh:
> *



devious spits out more shit than my ass. and thats sayin alot mayne.fasho/biggiesizenigga :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 05:17 PM~10688789
> *X2........... MAN DON'T EVEN GET BACK AT ME WITH PRICE. DON'T WANT BLACK MAN BUYING HIM.......... :buttkick:
> *


not true, i know some bruthas that got b's work all over their cars


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 03:08 PM~10688719
> *fk pics would you like to be on the list for a house call? :biggrin:
> *


fuck it tell em toput me down on da house call list.................just so i can be the 1st to geta sneak peakof it :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 05:22 PM~10688839
> *devious spits out more shit than my ass.  and thats sayin alot mayne.fasho/biggiesizenigga  :uh:
> *


judging by all the pics you post its kinda hard to belive but then again I think ur right :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:21 PM~10688831
> *wtf price on what? you jacked ur switch what do you want from me now? :uh:
> *


I ASKED FOR A PRICE ON THEM BATTERIES, BUT YOU WORK TO SLOW. MEET HOMIE AT SHOW GAVE ME PRICE ON BATTERIES GOING TO LET ME KNOW WHAT UP B4 WEEK OUT.

I'LL HIT YOU ON ANOTHER PROJECT IF YOU DON'T ANSWER SOONER WILL TAKE BUSNIESS ELSE WHERE........ :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 04:18 PM~10688799
> *thats all you need say :biggrin:
> 
> i was jus bs with brian bout my old ride...homie is cool people and jus buildin tha ride to cruise. he dont want no beef with anyone nor tryn to out do none. hell car prolly never gon see a show. :biggrin:
> *


fk a show. i said years and years ago.. streets are where its at.. if we spend all our time on show only trailer queens.. we gonna loose the streets. most people didn't see it my way. o well.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 05:24 PM~10688847
> *not true, i know some bruthas that got b's work all over their cars
> *


dont matter what u say cuz im labeled as a hater in this thread :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:21 PM~10688831
> *wtf price on what? you jacked ur switch what do you want from me now? :uh:
> *


he wants dat chon chon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 05:24 PM~10688847
> *not true, i know some bruthas that got b's work all over their cars
> *


ME A BRIAN IS COOL ONLY FUCKIN WITH HIM..........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 03:19 PM~10688811
> *no your not talking shit........ now Devious Sixty8, all he does is talk shit!
> Man homie you should know me better than that. All I was sayin is my boy is about to bust out somethin really top notch and nobody even knows of him or about him, thats why I said ppl aint ready  No matter how nice your ride is some one will always hate. Devious Sixty8 is the perfect example..... I dont even know the dude and all he ever do is talk down about me and my ride. Its okay tho I know that I work my ass off for my shit and thats all that  matters. I think its pretty fkin sorry when a man stoops so low to even blast me on my feedback thread...... I guess he wants to try n fk my money up now! :uh:
> *


bor you one of the persons that i consider to have sum of the cleanest rides out there but you are not the only one that has mention sum like that and i get what you saying as far as devious i dont take that fool serious he is just talking shit :twak: but i know he cool too . he be making me laugh like a mofo with the dumb shit he be saying . anyways like i said nothing personal with no body just giving my opinion. and hopefully we see your homie rolling soon.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 05:25 PM~10688854
> *I ASKED FOR A PRICE ON THEM BATTERIES, BUT YOU WORK TO SLOW. MEET HOMIE AT SHOW GAVE ME PRICE ON BATTERIES GOING TO LET ME KNOW WHAT UP B4 WEEK OUT.
> 
> I'LL HIT YOU ON ANOTHER PROJECT IF YOU DON'T ANSWER SOONER WILL TAKE BUSNIESS ELSE WHERE........ :yes:
> *


never got a call, pm, email or somke signal :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 04:24 PM~10688850
> *fuck it tell em toput me down on da house call list.................just so i can be the 1st to geta sneak peakof it :biggrin:
> *


sup rag, not even like that...lol prolly be at last minute customs/ latin kustoms picnic on june 29th. suppose to get live out there...free food, money, color bars and a good time checkin out some clean rides. cant beat that! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 05:26 PM~10688867
> *he wants dat chon chon!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I LEAVE THEM SNAUG ON THE STICK FOR YOU!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 05:27 PM~10688871
> *bor  you one of the persons that i consider to have sum of the cleanest rides out there but you are not the  only one that has mention sum like that and i get what you saying as far as devious i dont take that fool serious he is just talking shit :twak: but i know he cool too . he be making me laugh like a mofo with the dumb shit he be saying . anyways like i said nothing personal with no body just giving my opinion. and hopefully we see your homie rolling soon.
> *


like Texas_Bowties said he wont be at shows  and thanks man....... your ride has come along way too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 05:27 PM~10688871
> *bor  you one of the persons that i consider to have sum of the cleanest rides out there but you are not the  only one that has mention sum like that and i get what you saying as far as devious i dont take that fool serious he is just talking shit :twak: but i know he cool too . he be making me laugh like a mofo with the dumb shit he be saying . anyways like i said nothing personal with no body just giving my opinion. and hopefully we see your homie rolling soon.
> *


like Texas_Bowties said he wont be at shows  and thanks man....... your ride has come along way too


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 04:16 PM~10688782
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


It didn't happen. :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh: server


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 04:16 PM~10688782
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


It didn't happen. :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 03:25 PM~10688855
> *fk a show.  i said years and years ago..    streets are where its at..  if we spend all our time on show only trailer queens..    we gonna loose the streets.    most people didn't see it my way.        o well.
> *


i have to agree with fatty on this one :biggrin: oh i got sum 13" bolt ons for the capala my donation for you homie. :roflmao: we gona have to downgrade you to training wheels when you get your eyes fixed or lean how to drive than we let you roll those z's you got. and what ever happend with the HIDS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 03:27 PM~10688880
> *sup rag, not even like that...lol prolly be at last minute customs/ latin kustoms picnic on june 29th. suppose to get live out there...free food, money, color bars and a good time checkin out some clean rides. cant beat that! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: i wanteda sneak peak!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 19 2008, 04:30 PM~10688897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REPOST


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:19 PM~10688811
> *no your not talking shit........ now Devious Sixty8, all he does is talk shit!
> Man homie you should know me better than that. All I was sayin is my boy is about to bust out somethin really top notch and nobody even knows of him or about him, thats why I said ppl aint ready  No matter how nice your ride is some one will always hate. Devious Sixty8 is the perfect example..... I dont even know the dude and all he ever do is talk down about me and my ride. Its okay tho I know that I work my ass off for my shit and thats all that  matters. I think its pretty fkin sorry when a man stoops so low to even blast me on my feedback thread...... I guess he wants to try n fk my money up now! :uh:
> *


let you tell it, story would be that brian built nothing but cover of lrm cars.. so far, only count the lecab.and that aint candy, barely lifted recently.. no undies.. who gives a fk its a lecab,besides you? 

you one always knocking down anybodys work. swearing you do it cleaner and better. and i thought about calling you about those batteries..but i said fk it.. i went a spent more on new optimas. i aint got time for ****** like you that play games. and i could give a fk how much $ you making.. or who takes their work to you.. just said i aint. 

and your first hydro setup, and you act like your king of bumpa checkin and shyt, you aint even got your hands dirty yet.. and you wanna talk.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAN ALL THIS BULLSHIT......SHOW,STREET,TRAILER, WHATEVER THE FUCK U WANA CALL IT THE POINT IS THAT U TRYING TO RIDE......THE REASON PEOPLE SAY SHIT LIKE THAT ABOUT HOUSTON IS THAT PEOPLE AINT TRYING.......TOO MANY BULLSHIT EXCUSES,BOUT THIS N THAT U WANA RIDE U GON RIDE REGARDLESS.....................I HATE SAYING THIS SHIT CUZ MY RIDE AINT DIPPIN IN DA STREETS IN SHIT BUT PLEASE BELIEVE BELIEVE IT PLEASE IMA TEAR UP DA STREETS WHEN ITS READY........SO BLACK,WHITE,BROWN,....GBODY,LAC,OR OG RIDE AS LONG AS U OUT THERE AND U DOING YO THING N U HAPPY DATS ALL DAT MATTERS...............AND IF U THINK SOMEBODY CHARGING TOO MUCH FOR SOME SHIT OR WANA MAKE DAT TYPE OF EXCUZE..............ALL I GOTA SAY IS GOTA PAY DA COST TO BE DA BOSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 04:34 PM~10688931
> *i have to agree with fatty on this one  :biggrin: oh i got sum 13" bolt ons for the capala my donation for you homie.  :roflmao: we gona have to downgrade you to training wheels when you get your eyes fixed or lean how to drive than we let you roll those z's you got. and what ever happend with the HIDS
> *


spent the $ and i shoulda got new pair of glasses.. thats kinda why i fk'd up a rim and tire today anyway. :wow: <- was like this..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 03:38 PM~10688965
> *let you tell it, story would be that brian built nothing but cover of lrm cars..   so far, only count the lecab.and that aint candy, barely lifted recently..  no undies..    who gives a fk its a lecab,besides you?
> 
> you one always knocking down anybodys work.     swearing you do it cleaner and better.     and i thought about calling you about those batteries..but i said fk it.. i went a spent more on new optimas.   i aint got time for ****** like you that play games.       and i could give a fk how much $ you making.. or who takes their work to you..   just said i aint.
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: AND Y DA FUCK IS U WORRIED BOUT TALKIN BOUT OTHER ****** RIDES N SHIT,STARTING TOPICS ABOUT "LOWRIDER FRIENDLY CARS"FOR THE FUTURE N SHIT WHEN YOU ASS CANT EVEN CUZ A 1968 IMPALA??????????????????????DAT CAR 40 YEARS OLD AND U WORRIED BOUT 2008 CARS N SHIT???????????U KEEP USING THAT EXCUSE BOUT TAKING UR TIME AND DOIING IT RIGHT THE 1ST TIME..................GET LEFT BEHIND IN DA WIND EATING UR HOTPOCKETS N SHIT .............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 04:44 PM~10689014
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: AND Y DA FUCK IS U WORRIED BOUT TALKIN BOUT OTHER ****** RIDES N SHIT,STARTING TOPICS ABOUT "LOWRIDER FRIENDLY CARS"FOR THE FUTURE N SHIT WHEN YOU ASS CANT EVEN CUZ A 1968 IMPALA??????????????????????DAT CAR 40 YEARS OLD AND U WORRIED BOUT 2008 CARS N SHIT???????????U KEEP USING THAT EXCUSE BOUT TAKING UR TIME AND DOIING IT RIGHT THE 1ST TIME..................GET LEFT BEHIND IN DA WIND EATING UR HOTPOCKETS N SHIT .............
> *


dont fk with hot pockets no more.. only wings..  

and i know you dont wanna box bitch.. with your weak azz bones.. dislocate something else. 


and you worry about your bucket and let me worry about mine.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 03:47 PM~10689025
> *dont fk with hot pockets no more.. only wings..
> 
> and i know you dont wanna box bitch..  with your weak azz bones..  dislocate something else.
> ...


BITCH WEAK BONES AND ALL I TOLD U ONCE AND ILL TELL U AGAIN U AINT FUCKIN WIT ME FATBOY!!!!!!!

AND I THINK DATS DA BEST THING FOR TO DO IS WORRY BOUT UR BUCKET AND QUIT WORRING BOUT OTHERS SHIT................YA DIG?????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAGALAC, Lord Goofy, 1984CADDY, streetshow

call you at 7:00 ya know us po' folkz cant afford no minutes


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 05:38 PM~10688965
> *let you tell it, story would be that brian built nothing but cover of lrm cars..  so far, only count the lecab.and that aint candy, barely lifted recently..  no undies..    who gives a fk its a lecab,besides you?
> 
> you one always knocking down anybodys work.    swearing you do it cleaner and better.    and i thought about calling you about those batteries..but i said fk it.. i went a spent more on new optimas.  i aint got time for ****** like you that play games.      and i could give a fk how much $ you making.. or who takes their work to you..  just said i aint.
> ...


I never said my car was the best thing out there(never once said it was ment to even touch bumper)..... you the one always runnin ya mouth about it.....As for my work I know its good if it wasnt ppl would fly me cross county to work on there rides, Ill help anybody. but Im not going to lower my standards to lower my price (you get what you pay for) I dont knock ppls work (thats all you)I never play games or run my mouth (you again) I speek the truth If you dont like it FUCK YOU!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 03:42 PM~10689000
> *spent the $      and i shoulda got new pair of glasses.. thats kinda why i fk'd up a rim and tire today anyway.  :wow:  <- was like this..
> *


shit i hope you never drive by me than im going to be like :uh: street show been wreck before is wasnt a good feeling :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 04:35 PM~10688942
> *REPOST
> *


Thanks! Jus wanted to make sure everyone saw it. In case they missed it. :uh: 


Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 05:58 PM~10689098
> *shit i hope you never drive by me than im going to be like  :uh: street show been wreck before is wasnt a good feeling :nosad:
> *


look at the up side you have the 97 clip now :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ok shit getting out of hand group hug everybody :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:00 PM~10689111
> *look at the up side you have the 97 clip now :biggrin:
> *


yep but that setted the car back boult a year it would of been almost done now if it wasnot for the dronk paisa who came head on on 59 against me that sunday afternoon :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 04:59 PM~10689108
> *Thanks! Jus wanted to make sure everyone saw it. In case they missed it. :uh:
> Lol! :cheesy:
> *


Oh ok, I just wanted to make you aware that i was aware of the double post situation. Glad we are at a mutual understanding. Thank you and have a wonderfal day.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 06:04 PM~10689146
> *yep but that setted the car back boult a  year it would of been almost done now if it wasnot for the dronk paisa who came head on on 59 against me that sunday afternoon  :tears:
> *


I know exactly how you feel......

While Devious Shity8 was in his rosecandypinkpearl LS LRM cover car my car was used in this :uh: Im so new to this whole lowrider game Devious school me plz!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2BFU1iqD3A


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:57 PM~10689093
> *I never said my car was the best thing out there(never once said it was ment to even touch bumper)..... you the one always runnin ya mouth about it.....As for my work I know its good if it wasnt ppl would fly me cross county to work on there rides, Ill help anybody. but Im not going to lower my standards to lower my price (you get what you pay for) I dont knock ppls work (thats all you)I never play games or run my mouth (you again) I speek the truth If you dont like it FUCK YOU!
> *


 :uh: all you do is sneak diss and knock ****** work.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 04:59 PM~10689108
> *Thanks! Jus wanted to make sure everyone saw it. In case they missed it. :uh:
> Lol! :cheesy:
> *


like smokey said.. "he gonna cry in da car"


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 06:11 PM~10689194
> *:uh:        all you do is sneak diss and knock ****** work.
> *


once again you dont have the hole story Im not gonna even put it out there, so keep doing what you do best and hate on!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 05:08 PM~10689165
> *Oh ok, I just wanted to make you aware that i was aware of the double post situation. Glad we are at a mutual understanding. Thank you and have a wonderfal day.
> *


Lol! You do the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 05:12 PM~10689199
> *like smokey said..  "he gonna cry in da car"
> *


Craziness! :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:10 PM~10689181
> *I know exactly how you feel......
> 
> While Devious Shity8 was in his rosecandypinkpearl LS LRM cover car my car was used in this :uh: Im so new to this whole lowrider game Devious school me plz!
> ...


WOW I CANT BELIEVE I JUST WATCHED THAT OLD ASS VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............................................................................................................SO DID HE LEAVE AND 9 YEAR OLD GIRLS IN UR BACKSEAT????????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 06:24 PM~10689294
> *WOW I CANT BELIEVE I JUST WATCHED THAT OLD ASS VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............................................................................................................SO DID HE LEAVE AND 9 YEAR OLD GIRLS IN UR BACKSEAT????????????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


lol, song sux too!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 05:25 PM~10688855
> *fk a show.  i said years and years ago..    streets are where its at..  if we spend all our time on show only trailer queens..    we gonna loose the streets.    most people didn't see it my way.        o well.
> *


X2 not too big on car shows


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 06:10 PM~10689181
> *I know exactly how you feel......
> 
> While Devious Shity8 was in his rosecandypinkpearl LS LRM cover car my car was used in this :uh: Im so new to this whole lowrider game Devious school me plz!
> ...


Wah ha ha i member that!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 19 2008, 04:24 PM~10689302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP CHINO......DID UR LAC END UP IN ROLLERZ???SEEN A MURDERED OUT LAC THIS WEEKEND IN VICTORIA......LOOKED LIKE URS??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:16 PM~10689241
> *once again you dont have the hole story Im not gonna even put it out there, so keep doing what you do best and hate on!
> *


fk da whole story.. how about this story.. FK YOU.. come try to whoop my ass if you dont like it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 06:20 PM~10689271
> *Craziness! :loco:
> *


Where were u at sat?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 05:48 PM~10689508
> *Where were u at sat?
> *


 she wasn't with you? :0

don't look at me *****.. i was a home with a cold. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10689490
> *fk da whole story..      how about this story.. FK YOU..    come try to whoop my ass if you dont like it.
> *


Holy crap such hostility!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 03:04 PM~10688695
> *never happened i guess.
> *




i was there. low batts. oscar w/ a cig in his mouth in the arena.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 04:46 PM~10689490
> *fk da whole story..      how about this story.. FK YOU..    come try to whoop my ass if you dont like it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 05:54 PM~10689076
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAGALAC, Lord Goofy, 1984CADDY, streetshow
> 
> ...



po' ***** my ass :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

bulb lights lit and ima drag my kit

The "I", player, throwed, fly and u cant fuck with it no matter how hard u try


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 06:52 PM~10689541
> *she wasn't with you?  :0
> 
> *


No


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

bulb lights lit and ima drag my kit

The "I", player, throwed, fly and u cant fuck with it no matter how hard u try


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

oh, and theres wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much internet gangstaness goin on up in hurr right now.

once again, htown makes itself look like a bunch of jackasses.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10689490
> *fk da whole story..      how about this story.. FK YOU..    come try to whoop my ass if you dont like it.*


likewise


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 06:57 PM~10689589
> *oh, and theres wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much internet gangstaness goin on up in hurr right now.
> 
> once again, htown makes itself look like a bunch of jackasses.
> *


ur poo pics dont help


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 06:54 PM~10689561
> *i was there. low batts. oscar w/ a cig in his mouth in the arena.
> *


X2 batt were low from him hittin the switches while waiting in line lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 04:59 PM~10689607
> *X2 batt were low from him hittin the switches while waiting in line lol
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 06:59 PM~10689604
> *ur poo pics dont help
> *


u started it fartknocker :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

paso kenny? wtf u doin for ur b day?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+May 19 2008, 07:01 PM~10689630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call me tonight if ya can :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:03 PM~10689647
> *paso kenny? wtf u doin for ur b day?
> *



jackin off to gay midget porn and runnin up his cell minutes on the 'fat chics need love too' hotline.


:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 07:04 PM~10689656
> *lies
> 
> call me tonight if ya can :biggrin:
> *



hot doggin' it yo.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 07:06 PM~10689672
> *hot doggin' it yo.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:04 PM~10689656
> *
> 
> call me tonight if ya can :biggrin:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 06:43 PM~10689457
> *SUP CHINO......DID UR  LAC END UP  IN ROLLERZ???SEEN A MURDERED OUT LAC THIS WEEKEND IN VICTORIA......LOOKED LIKE URS??
> *


Ur guess is as good as mine


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 05:00 PM~10689612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MATRIX "THE ONE" STICK FIGURE VERSION???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 05:08 PM~10689681
> *Ur guess is as good as mine
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 07:08 PM~10689681
> *Ur guess is as good as mine
> *


chan :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 05:48 PM~10689508
> *Where were u at sat?
> *


Home.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:10 PM~10689699
> *chan :biggrin:
> *


NOBODY SPEAKS EGG ROLL ROUND HERE BOY......... :biggrin: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 05:12 PM~10689715
> *Home.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 07:10 PM~10689699
> *chan :biggrin:
> *


Whats the deal my pasty lowriden friend?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:10 PM~10689699
> *chan :biggrin:
> *



neck


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:27 PM~10688877
> *never got a call, pm, email or somke signal :dunno:
> *


 :uh: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...38906&st=138300

:twak:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

lone star, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 19 2008, 11:23 AM~10687133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scared.. no sneak attacks now they know u lookin for them :0 good hop would be you, purple stuff and hencho en mexico.... :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

sup cali?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 07:16 PM~10689751
> *:uh:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...38906&st=138300
> 
> ...


when im at work i dont have time to read every post :uh: pm if you real :uh: :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:18 PM~10689769
> *when im at work i dont have time to read every post :uh: pm if you real :uh:  :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 07:12 PM~10689715
> *Home.
> *


Gettin old there are we oldie hawn? Lol i went to daves party, swear the fuckin music stopped when i walked in lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 05:17 PM~10689760
> *sup cali?
> *


what up frankie?? i'm moving back to cali this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 05:19 PM~10689781
> *Gettin old there are we oldie hawn? Lol i went to daves party, swear the fuckin music stopped when i walked in lol
> *


coCHINO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 05:56 PM~10689580
> *No
> 
> *


 :ugh: lol!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 05:20 PM~10689784
> *what up frankie?? i'm moving back to cali this weekend... :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN , DAMN ! FORREAL?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+May 19 2008, 05:54 PM~10689561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know you only went to see hrny. stalker


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 05:16 PM~10689754
> *:yes:
> scared.. no sneak attacks now they know u lookin for them  :0  good hop would be you, purple stuff and hencho en mexico.... :0
> *


post purple hopping :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:20 PM~10689785
> *coCHINO
> *


saw the honda and the music stopped :cheesy: wrong hood wrong chino :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:21 PM~10689804
> *saw the honda and the music stopped :cheesy: wong hood wong chino :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DAMN , NO LOVE FROM THE CLUB. :nosad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+May 19 2008, 05:21 PM~10689794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me find it and upload that chipper.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:22 PM~10689814
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:16 PM~10689752
> *lone star, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,
> *


SUP MY *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

purple stuff video first one was chippin bad and second one my brother didnt sart filing until it broke... fuckin drunks :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 05:23 PM~10689822
> *:biggrin: yesssiiirrrr....
> let me find it and upload that chipper.... :biggrin:
> *



FOR GOOD ? 

SAY CAN U DO ME A FAVOR? I HAVE A BOX W SOME BOOTS IN IT FOR MY HOMIE. CAN U TAKE EM W/ U. DONT HAVE ANY REASON TO CHECK IT, THEY'LL BE WRAPPED EAL GOOD W/ DUCT TAPE AND PLASTIC WRAP. SO NO NEED IWASTIN YOUR TIME TO TRY AD SEE. EM.


:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 07:21 PM~10689804
> *saw the honda and the music stopped :cheesy: wrong hood wrong chino :biggrin:
> *


Chino, chino car, dual american 1911s


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 07:18 PM~10689769
> *when im at work i dont have time to read every post :uh: pm if you real :uh:  :uh:
> *


 YOU AIN'T WORKIN NO WAY SITTING THERE WATCHIN PEEPS ROLE BY. I TOLD YOU PRICE CHECK ON ROW FIVE TWO DAYS STR8. :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 05:26 PM~10689850
> *FOR GOOD ?
> 
> SAY CAN U DO ME A FAVOR? I HAVE A BOX W SOME BOOTS IN IT FOR MY HOMIE. CAN U TAKE EM W/ U. DONT HAVE ANY REASON TO CHECK IT, THEY'LL BE WRAPPED EAL GOOD W/ DUCT TAPE AND PLASTIC WRAP. SO NO NEED IWASTIN YOUR TIME TO TRY AD SEE. EM.
> ...


yea for good... and if they only "BOOTS" why duct tape and plastic.. so the dogs cant smell them :uh: got that exotic skin shit huh???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 19 2008, 05:25 PM~10689838
> *SUP MY *****
> *




CHILLIN. JUS PICKED UP THE COUPE TODAY FROM THE PAINT SHOP. FIXED 1/4 AND REPLACED BROKEN BACK BUMPER FILLERS.  NEW BATTERYS GOIN IN,COIL OVER . SOME CHROME. NEW SEATS. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 05:27 PM~10689861
> *YOU AIN'T WORKIN NO WAY SITTING THERE WATCHIN PEEPS ROLE BY. I TOLD YOU PRICE CHECK ON ROW FIVE TWO DAYS STR8. :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


hook him up with some material on them caddy seats he got...


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 05:27 PM~10689866
> *yea for good... and if they only "BOOTS" why duct tape and plastic.. so the dogs cant smell them  :uh:  got that exotic skin shit huh???
> *




YA SOME BAWAMA! :0 :biggrin: 

JUS MESSIN W YA HOMIE.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 07:27 PM~10689861
> *YOU AIN'T WORKIN NO WAY SITTING THERE WATCHIN PEEPS ROLE BY. I TOLD YOU PRICE CHECK ON ROW FIVE TWO DAYS STR8. :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


so you stalkin me or what :uh: just go buy optimas cuz my shyt aint good enough for you just like Devious :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 05:27 PM~10689861
> *YOU AIN'T WORKIN NO WAY SITTING THERE WATCHIN PEEPS ROLE BY. I TOLD YOU PRICE CHECK ON ROW FIVE TWO DAYS STR8. :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *




14 31'S 1100 CCA $300. COME GET EM


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 07:28 PM~10689876
> *hook him up with some material on them caddy seats he got...
> *


GOT SOME OUT THINGS TO PUT IN THERE B4 I CAN DROP IT OFF TO GET THE INTERIOR DONE......... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:30 PM~10689899
> *14 31'S 1100 CCA $300. COME GET EM
> *


he aint ready


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 05:31 PM~10689914
> *he aint ready
> *




*BATTERY CHECK!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 05:30 PM~10689899
> *14 31'S 1100 CCA $300. COME GET EM
> *


meet in flatonia. chad needs batteries and i want 4 more in the lac before i call all the cadillacs in houston out


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:30 PM~10689899
> *14 31'S 1100 CCA $300. COME GET EM
> *


ONLY NEEDING 6......... DON'T HAVE ROOM FOR 14...........


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2008, 05:32 PM~10689923
> *meet in flatonia. chad needs batteries and i want 4 more in the lac before i call all the cadillacs in houston out
> *



FRI.?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:16 PM~10689750
> *neck
> *


Frankie cakes :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 05:32 PM~10689925
> *ONLY NEEDING 6......... DON'T HAVE ROOM FOR 14...........
> *



ALWAYS A WAY  
CANT BREAK UP THE FAMILY  
THAS HOW WE ROLL.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 07:31 PM~10689914
> *he aint ready
> *


MY POCKETS SAY OTHER WISE.......... :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+May 19 2008, 05:29 PM~10689884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2008, 06:13 PM~10689725
> *
> *


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 05:33 PM~10689936
> *Frankie cakes :cheesy:
> *



MI CARRO BUEY?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:33 PM~10689942
> *CANT BREAK UP THE FAMILY
> THAS HOW WE ROLL.
> *


  

GOT MAN ON SKATE BOARD LOOKING FOR ME SOME.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 05:32 PM~10689926
> *FRI.?
> *


chad will call you in a few mins.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 07:29 PM~10689892
> *so you stalkin me or what :uh: just go buy optimas cuz my shyt aint good enough for you just like Devious :uh:
> *


OPTIMAS OR ONLY GOOD TO ME FOR RADIO ONLY......


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2008, 05:36 PM~10689976
> *chad will call you in a few mins.
> *



K. I DON'T WONNA HEAR NO MUDD-BUT EXCUSE AGAIN !!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2008, 05:32 PM~10689923
> *meet in flatonia. chad needs batteries and i want 4 more in the lac before i call all the cadillacs in houston out
> *



 :0 :0 :0 .......I SMELL B.S.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2008, 07:36 PM~10689976
> *chad will call you in a few mins.
> *


MIGHT AS WILL GO IN AND BUY ALL........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 19 2008, 06:26 PM~10689854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 06:19 PM~10689781
> *Gettin old there are we oldie hawn? Lol i went to daves party, swear the fuckin music stopped when i walked in lol
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 06:33 PM~10689943
> *MY POCKETS SAY OTHER WISE.......... :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 07:38 PM~10690002
> *[/size]
> :0  :0  :0 .......I SMELL B.S.
> *


IF YOU SMELL B.S. YOU NEED TO GO WASH YOUR ASS THEN........... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 05:41 PM~10690027
> *IF YOU SMELL B.S. YOU NEED TO GO WASH YOUR ASS THEN........... :0
> *


..........DAM IS DAT WAT THAT SMELL IS?????????   :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 06:21 PM~10689796
> *you know you only went to see hrny.      stalker
> *


 :buttkick: LOL!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 05:54 PM~10689076
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: RAGALAC, Lord Goofy, 1984CADDY, streetshow
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 06:29 PM~10689892
> *so you stalkin me or what :uh: just go buy optimas cuz my shyt aint good enough for you just like Devious :uh:
> *


unless you gonna come whoop my ass, keep my name out your mouth bitch.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

1984 CADDY whats up mr ace ?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 07:44 PM~10690049
> *..........DAM IS DAT WAT THAT SMELL IS?????????     :uh:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 07:21 PM~10689796
> *excuse they all use.
> you know you only went to see hrny.      stalker
> *


I dont make excuses for anyone, thats what happened.

And i am stalking :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE AND KRAZY TOYZ REPPIN THE HLC IN VICTORIA....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 06:51 PM~10690135
> *I dont make excuses for anyone, thats what happened.
> 
> And i am stalking :biggrin:
> *


Haha! Shut your ass up chino!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 08:03 PM~10690241
> *Haha! Shut your ass up chino!
> *


Whos that peepin in ur window? Lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 07:05 PM~10689666
> *jackin off to gay midget porn and runnin up his cell minutes on the 'fat chics need love too' hotline.
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 07:48 PM~10690101
> *1984 CADDY  whats up mr ace ?
> *


catching up with all this BULLSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 07:48 PM~10690097
> *unless you gonna come whoop my ass, keep my name out your mouth bitch.
> *


monday night sissy fights LOL


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 07:48 PM~10690097
> *unless you gonna come whoop my ass, keep my name out your mouth bitch.
> *


I got much better things to do with my time.... BITCH :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:16 PM~10689750
> *neck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: forgot about that one :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:15 PM~10690331
> *Whos that peepin in ur window? Lol
> *


YOU PEEPING ALL THE TIME......... :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 07:33 PM~10689943
> *MY POCKETS SAY OTHER WISE.......... :scrutinize:
> *


whats the deal pac


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:42 PM~10690586
> *YOU PEEPING ALL THE TIME......... :scrutinize:
> *


gots to peep longer, my eyes dont focus well :nicoderm:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 19 2008, 06:23 PM~10690400
> *catching up with all this BULLSHIT  :biggrin:
> *


yep there is lot of loving going on. shit is entreating i dont even have to watch novelas anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:43 PM~10690596
> *whats the deal pac
> *


TRYING TO GET THINGS DONE B4 I SEND ALL THE MONEY ON CHUCKS AND DICKIES SUITS. WHAT'S UP WITH YOU?????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10690622
> *TRYING TO GET THINGS DONE B4 I SEND ALL THE MONEY ON CHUCKS AND DICKIES SUITS. WHAT'S UP WITH YOU?????
> *


same ole shit, just different day


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:43 PM~10690607
> *gots to peep longer, my eyes dont focus well  :nicoderm:
> *


YOU MIGHT AS WELL KNOCK ON DOOR AND TELL HNRY WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE. YOU BEEN GOT CAUGHT LOOKING IN WINDOW.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 19 2008, 07:34 PM~10689958
> *MI CARRO BUEY?
> *


mi carro puto :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:45 PM~10690630
> *same ole shit, just different day
> *


X2 SAME SHIT DIFFERENT TOILET...... NEED TO FIX GAS LEAK FOUND IT BUT LET THE CAR BACK DOWN AND SAID FUCK IT.......... :burn:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@May 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10690614
> *:nicoderm:
> *


wut it do


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10690619
> *yep there is lot of loving going on. shit is entreating i dont even have to watch novelas anymore :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:46 PM~10690639
> *YOU MIGHT AS WELL KNOCK ON DOOR AND TELL HNRY WHAT YOU WANT TO SEE. YOU BEEN GOT CAUGHT LOOKING IN WINDOW.
> *


now thats just creepy LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 07:40 PM~10690016
> *but still won't hit shit wit those chino eyes..
> these are your eyes > --
> :0
> *


I can still hit the broad side of a barn, which is the equivalence of you LOL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10690619
> *yep there is lot of loving going on. shit is entreating i dont even have to watch novelas anymore :biggrin:
> *


u aint never lying


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 07:36 PM~10690519
> *I got much better things to do with my time.... BITCH :uh:
> *


figured as much. word out is that your soft. even shed a few tears.. least thats word out.. say it aint so.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 06:05 PM~10689666
> *jackin off to gay midget porn and runnin up his cell minutes on the 'fat chics need love too' hotline.
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:49 PM~10690700
> *now thats just creepy LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU DON'T WANT HER TO SEE YOU COMIN..........  hno: :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 08:51 PM~10690731
> *figured as much.  word out is that your soft.    even shed a few tears..      least thats word out.. say it aint so.
> *


already


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 19 2008, 07:48 PM~10690097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quit yalls internet bitchin and put on the Hulk gloves and sissy fight each other already


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 19 2008, 08:51 PM~10690733
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10690754
> *quit yalls internet bitchin and put on the Hulk gloves and sissy fight each other already
> *


STFU :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10690754
> *quit yalls internet bitchin and put on the Hulk gloves and sissy fight each other already
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 19 2008, 08:54 PM~10690768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 08:54 PM~10690766
> *STFU :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:56 PM~10690783
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 19 2008, 08:51 PM~10690731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

no more fighting the law is here :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ok hes gone :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

man, that House episode was sad


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10690758
> *:uh:
> *


YOU TAKING HYDRO'S OFF THE CAB OR FRESHIN UP????


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 05:16 PM~10689754
> *:yes:
> scared.. no sneak attacks now they know u lookin for them  :0  good hop would be you, purple stuff and hencho en mexico.... :0
> *


ill drive mine in and out tha show on to tha street and hop again and again and again :guns: whos got tha title for single cuz i wanted :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@May 19 2008, 06:44 PM~10690614
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what's up Houstonians......I see ya'll doin it big, from car shows, to hang out spots, and now even internet boxing matches.......gotta love ya'lls city mayne!!! 

sorry tubbs, but i got my money on Lacman.....you'll get winded too easily and pass out. but...if you catch that fool....sorry Brian.....you will be PANCAKES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 19 2008, 09:00 PM~10690831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREE 100%


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:06 PM~10690908
> *air bags are the only way to go
> 
> *


I GOT SOME KROGER BAGS I'LL TRADE YOU FOR SOME INTERIOR WORK.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:02 PM~10690861
> *ill drive mine in and out tha show on to tha street and hop again and again and again  :guns: whos got tha title for single cuz i wanted :scrutinize:
> *


right now hencho en mexico looking real good... but it i had to put my money on somebody i would go with attention whore aka mister from houston stylez...he jus needs to charge his batts and a minor adjustment and he could be the man...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:06 PM~10690908
> *air bags are the only way to go
> AGREE 100%
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:03 PM~10690875
> *what's up Houstonians......I see ya'll doin it big, from car shows, to hang out spots, and now even internet boxing matches.......gotta love ya'lls city mayne!!!
> 
> sorry tubbs, but i got my money on Lacman.....you'll get winded too easily and pass out.  but...if you catch that fool....sorry Brian.....you will be PANCAKES!!! :biggrin:
> *


not even in the same weight class. Either one gains a truck load of weight, or the other re-incarnates into somebody skinny (sorry tubs, not even Jenny Craig can help you)  wah ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:02 PM~10690861
> *ill drive mine in and out tha show on to tha street and hop again and again and again  :guns: whos got tha title for single cuz i wanted :scrutinize:
> *


Wass up mario how could you didnt tell no one bout the carwash i was in that side of town i would of take streetshow for sum scrubing


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:08 PM~10690922
> *right now hencho en mexico looking real good... but it i had to put my money on somebody i would go with attention whore aka mister from houston stylez...he jus needs to charge his batts and a minor adjustment and he could be the man...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 09:10 PM~10690933
> *Wass up mario how could you didnt tell no one bout the carwash i was in that side of town i would of take streetshow for sum scrubing
> *


X2 CAR WAS CLEAN BUT RIMS WASN'T.........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 19 2008, 08:08 PM~10690921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha......sup chino.......you can be in the background yellin for brian to watch out for the booby twaps.....hahahaha


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup ry


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 07:10 PM~10690939
> *:yes:
> *


  just being real no hating here :biggrin: and i will even help attention whore get his shit right if yall gonna do something b4 i leave this weekend :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:03 PM~10690875
> *what's up Houstonians......I see ya'll doin it big, from car shows, to hang out spots, and now even internet boxing matches.......gotta love ya'lls city mayne!!!
> 
> sorry tubbs, but i got my money on Lacman.....you'll get winded too easily and pass out.  but...if you catch that fool....sorry Brian.....you will be PANCAKES!!! :biggrin:
> *


Heres how it goes: Brian hits Danny in the head with a bat. Danny looses concisenesses and falls on top of Brian, killing him and sending a 7pt richtor scale shimmer to all of houston. Outcome, they both loose. including the city of houston from all the damage.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:11 PM~10690951
> *sup coca
> sup killa cali
> sup ace
> ...


wut it do and :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at the booby twaps


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 07:11 PM~10690951
> *sup coca
> sup killa cali
> sup ace
> ...


what up lac gettin my lay it low on... will be moving back to cali this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 08:06 PM~10690908
> *air bags are the only way to go
> AGREE 100%
> *


pumps were too little too late huh? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:08 PM~10690921
> *I GOT SOME KROGER BAGS I'LL TRADE YOU FOR SOME INTERIOR WORK.........
> *


paper or plastic?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:06 PM~10690908
> *air bags are the only way to go
> AGREE 100%
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:13 PM~10690987
> *paper or plastic?
> *


paper you classless fool! He probably at Kroger Signature


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:11 PM~10690951
> *sup coca
> 
> *


WHAT'S UP MAC. I NEED TO CALL YOU ALSO............


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 1984CADDY, cali rydah, lone star, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, mac2lac, streetshow, my cutty


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:11 PM~10690951
> *hahahaha......sup chino.......you can be in the background yellin for brian to watch out for the booby twaps.....hahahaha
> *


whats up man, lac lookin nice btw


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:13 PM~10690987
> *paper or plastic?
> *


PLASTIC. I'LL EVEN THROW IN SOME BLACK TAPE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 19 2008, 07:15 PM~10691012
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 1984CADDY, cali rydah, lone star, INVISIBLE EMPIRE, mac2lac, streetshow, my cutty
> 
> *


saw your avitar homie, very nice!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 19 2008, 09:16 PM~10691037
> *saw your avitar homie, very nice!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 09:12 PM~10690964
> *Heres how it goes: Brian hits Danny in the head with a bat. Danny looses concisenesses and falls on top of Brian, killing him and sending a 7pt richtor scale shimmer to all of houston. Outcome, they both loose. including the city of houston from all the damage.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:12 PM~10690962
> *  just being real no hating here  :biggrin: and i will even help attention whore get his shit right if yall gonna do something b4 i leave this weekend  :0
> *


x2 NO HATING........ :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 09:14 PM~10691005
> *paper you classless fool! He probably at Kroger Signature
> *


kroger is too high fk that! I only shop at HEB :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 09:12 PM~10690964
> *Heres how it goes: Brian hits Danny in the head with a bat. Danny looses concisenesses and falls on top of Brian, killing him and sending a 7pt richtor scale shimmer to all of houston. Outcome, they both loose. including the city of houston from all the damage.
> *


BRIAN/DANNY........









:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+May 19 2008, 08:13 PM~10690976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you homie......just cruisin it right now......not in any rush to lift it.....next set up will be simple and clean......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10691074
> *BRIAN/DANNY........
> 
> 
> ...


mest up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:19 PM~10691062
> *kroger is too high fk that! I only shop at HEB :cheesy:
> *


ghetto azz white boy! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:21 PM~10691085
> *:biggrin: ...like the 76...can't wait to see it.....
> texas heat is a mf huh....haha....good luck on the move homie and keep in touch...
> hit me up anytime homie.....
> ...


yeah, I kinda miss my lac  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 08:17 PM~10691048
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 09:14 PM~10691005
> *paper you classless fool! He probably at Kroger Signature
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ONLY ABLE TO AFFORD MARIE CALENDAR TV DINNERS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:20 PM~10691074
> *BRIAN/DANNY........
> 
> 
> ...


awwww that just melts my heart........ wah ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:22 PM~10691103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ONLY ABLE TO AFFORD MARIE CALENDAR TV DINNERS.......... :biggrin:
> *


thats the good shit! I eat the Micholina's


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 19 2008, 09:21 PM~10691085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told you not to sell it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
when did the match start????????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:25 PM~10691131
> *told you not to sell it
> *


lets just say that I will let the open air dry my tears :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 09:27 PM~10691160
> *lets just say that I will let the open air dry my tears  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 09:24 PM~10691118
> *thats the good shit! I eat the Micholina's
> *


 :thumbsdown: TONITO'S PIZZAS ARE THE SHIT.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:25 PM~10691134
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> when did the match start????????
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:28 PM~10691168
> *:thumbsdown: TONITO'S PIZZAS ARE THE SHIT.......
> *


Tostinos. word to your mother, I was buyin those fukers up when they had the eboli scare. Hey, they were half off


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 09:29 PM~10691181
> *Tostinos. word to your mother, I was buyin those fukers up when they had the eboli scare. Hey, they were half off
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:28 PM~10691168
> *:thumbsdown: TONITO'S PIZZAS ARE THE SHIT.......
> *


 :barf: :barf: fake ass cheese


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:20 PM~10691074
> *BRIAN/DANNY........
> 
> 
> ...


aw.... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:31 PM~10691197
> *:0
> *


funny thing is hes telling the truth


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:32 PM~10691208
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:31 PM~10691203
> *:barf:  :barf: fake ass cheese
> *


fuk you, they are amazing!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:28 PM~10691168
> *:thumbsdown: TONITO'S PIZZAS ARE THE SHIT.......
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:32 PM~10691213
> *funny thing is hes telling the truth
> *


 :yes: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:25 PM~10691134
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> when did the match start????????
> 
> ...


doode, that looks like some unnecessary man love :barf:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:35 PM~10691241
> *doode, that looks like some unnecessary man love  :barf:
> *



they wrastlin'


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:31 PM~10691203
> *:barf:  :barf: fake ass cheese
> *


 :twak: THEN PUT SOME KRAFT CHEESE ON THAT SHIT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:32 PM~10691208
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THE BOYS WAS SERIOUS ABOUT THAT GAS HOPPING......... :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 07:08 PM~10690922
> *right now hencho en mexico looking real good... but it i had to put my money on somebody i would go with attention whore aka mister from houston stylez...he jus needs to charge his batts and a minor adjustment and he could be the man...
> *


when is he hanging out? just asking :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2008, 09:32 PM~10691206
> *aw.... :cheesy:
> *


 :tears: :angel: :werd:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 08:08 PM~10690922
> *right now hencho en mexico looking real good... but it i had to put my money on somebody i would go with attention whore aka mister from houston stylez...he jus needs to charge his batts and a minor adjustment and he could be the man...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:38 PM~10691275
> *when is he hanging out? just asking :nicoderm:
> *


just go to marcs shop and tell him to call him if he aint there... :0 take a camera and film it.. then if he doesnt hop u win by default...lol..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 07:10 PM~10690933
> *Wass up mario how could you didnt tell no one bout the carwash i was in that side of town i would of take streetshow for sum scrubing
> *


my bad it was a late notice. but next time fo sho!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 09:38 PM~10691275
> *when is he hanging out? just asking :nicoderm:
> *


MAN READY TO COME OUT AND DO SOMETHANGS........ :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 19 2008, 07:40 PM~10691291
> *
> *


bonafide gon try a sneak attack... watch him... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:36 PM~10691259
> *:twak: THEN PUT SOME KRAFT CHEESE ON THAT SHIT
> *


I fold it and make a pizza taco


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 19 2008, 07:40 PM~10691291
> *
> *


i see the ls gettin some air. whats up homie when we playin cards again :uh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 07:40 PM~10691294
> *just go to marcs shop and tell him to call him if he aint there... :0 take a camera and film it.. then if he doesnt hop u win by default...lol..
> *


no i dont do it like that. :twak: all i do is pull up :guns: and hand mine :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:36 PM~10691252
> *they wrastlin'
> *


I CALLED YOU NO ANSWER........... :banghead: :twak:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 08:32 PM~10691208
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:42 PM~10691322
> *I CALLED YOU NO ANSWER........... :banghead:  :twak:
> *



phone on charger....i'll hit you back....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:42 PM~10691320
> *no i dont do it like that. :twak: all i do is pull up :guns: and hand mine :biggrin:
> *


naw u tryna plan some shit askin where he at u COULDA pulled up when he was servin it up on sunday.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:41 PM~10691302
> *I fold it and make a pizza taco
> 
> 
> ...


you too?  


FNU


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 09:43 PM~10691333
> *you too?
> FNU
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 09:41 PM~10691302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW YOU WAS LOOKIN WHEN YOU WAS LOOKIN THROUGH HRNY WINDOW.......... :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 07:41 PM~10691300
> *bonafide gon try a sneak attack... watch him... :biggrin:
> *


no attacks :nono: thats a no no cause theres always exuses let them be ready when they are ready


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 09:43 PM~10691333
> *you too?
> FNU
> *



you were never officially clicked into FNU :scrutinize: 



contact 'BIG TYMER' for info. do you prefer sheep.......or men dressed as sheep?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *ATTN WHORE*, lone star, rivistyle, cali rydah, *my cutty*, *streetshow*, *Marcustoms*

HOPPERS..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:44 PM~10691341
> *no attacks  :nono: thats a no no cause theres always exuses let them be ready when they are ready
> *


a loss is a loss no matter the reason for it.. so give him one... :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 07:32 PM~10691208
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


nice gas hop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 07:45 PM~10691353
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ATTN WHORE, lone star, rivistyle, cali rydah, my cutty, streetshow, Marcustoms
> 
> ...


line em up.... :biggrin: shop call at marcustoms :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:43 PM~10691330
> *phone on charger....i'll hit you back....
> *


PHONE DON'T WORK WHEN ON THE CHARGER........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:44 PM~10691338
> *THAT'S HOW YOU WAS LOOKIN WHEN YOU WAS LOOKIN THROUGH HRNY WINDOW.......... :0
> *


nah, I was like this


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:46 PM~10691369
> *nice gas hop :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wasnt even on the gas ole rookie ass ***** :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:47 PM~10691371
> *line em up.... :biggrin:  shop call at marcustoms  :0
> *


GUESS I BETTER GO BACK OUT AND FIX THE GAS LEAK I FIND.......


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 07:46 PM~10691359
> *a loss is a loss no matter the reason for it.. so give him one... :0
> *


where is tha new hang out place??? hno:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 08:41 PM~10691300
> *bonafide gon try a sneak attack... watch him... :biggrin:
> *


fresh batteries an minor mods :0 watch out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:48 PM~10691389
> *where is tha new hang out place??? hno:
> *


taco cabana on westheimer on saturday night around 10 pm


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 19 2008, 07:49 PM~10691399
> *fresh batteries an minor mods :0 watch out
> *


old batteries and no mods :biggrin: and im down


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:50 PM~10691424
> *old batteries and no mods  :biggrin:  and im down
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:49 PM~10691403
> *taco cabana on westheimer on saturday night around 10 pm
> *


close to home :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10691338
> *THAT'S HOW YOU WAS LOOKIN WHEN YOU WAS LOOKIN THROUGH HRNY WINDOW.......... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 07:49 PM~10691403
> *taco cabana on westheimer on saturday night around 10 pm
> *


you better not be making that up!! :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+May 19 2008, 08:45 PM~10691352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you still fk'n with that old skoo primco shyt? :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

7 Members: cali rydah, *my cutty, h-town team 84 caddy*, lone star, *Marcustoms, **ATTN WHORE, streetshow*

single pump category..... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:47 PM~10691371
> *line em up.... :biggrin:  shop call at marcustoms  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

que onda tony


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 19 2008, 07:53 PM~10691454
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

i just want whats mine!!


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 08:48 PM~10691385
> *wasnt even on the gas ole rookie ass *****  :uh:
> *


not an excuss but da motor aint wortha shit n da whore :banghead:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+May 19 2008, 07:54 PM~10691466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so dont talk about it.... are u a EXCUZZ???


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

we doin it for fun


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 07:55 PM~10691483
> *we doin it for fun
> *


do it for the lowrider community..... :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 08:50 PM~10691424
> *old batteries and no mods  :biggrin:  and im down
> *


either way it goes i still need batteries...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 19 2008, 07:57 PM~10691502
> *either way it goes i still need batteries...
> *


jus charge the ones u have and pull up... u sounding like a lil ole bitch right now makin excuses b4 yall even line up... :uh:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 08:55 PM~10691482
> *:0
> so dont talk about it.... are u a EXCUZZ???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 09:48 PM~10691389
> *where is tha new hang out place??? hno:
> *


shit i was out last night till about 11:30pm, people started to hang out at I-10 & uvalde then we moved across tha street, and we then ended up on wallisville by the new walmart!!!!i was tearing some boys up then, car started to work good...
:dunno: oh well maybe next time! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 08:58 PM~10691520
> *jus charge the ones u have and pull up... u sounding like a lil ole bitch right now makin excuses b4 yall even line up... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

damm tony looks like im going to have to hurry with la chancla so i can hang with the hoppers


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 19 2008, 07:59 PM~10691527
> *shit i was out last night till about 11:30pm, people started to hang out at I-10 & uvalde then we moved across tha street, and we then ended up on wallisville by the new walmart!!!!i was tearing some boys up then, car started to work good...
> :dunno: oh well maybe next time! :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 08:58 PM~10691520
> *jus charge the ones u have and pull up... u sounding like a lil ole bitch right now makin excuses b4 yall even line up... :uh:
> *


batteries aint mine..just used em for da hop..which i ended up chippin out


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:52 PM~10691444
> *7 Members: cali rydah, my cutty, h-town team 84 caddy, lone star, Marcustoms, ATTN WHORE, streetshow
> 
> single pump category..... :0
> *


MAN THAT'S LOVE......... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 09:53 PM~10691455
> *que onda tony
> *


nothing much homito, just trying to get some shit started u know.  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+May 19 2008, 08:00 PM~10691546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 10:00 PM~10691535
> *damm tony looks like im going to have to hurry with la chancla so i can hang with the hoppers
> *


it will get there homie, ten paciensia...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 19 2008, 08:01 PM~10691559
> *nothing much homito, just trying to get some shit started u know.   :biggrin:
> *


well i'll be back to chat alittle more!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 08:00 PM~10691535
> *damm tony looks like im going to have to hurry with la chancla so i can hang with the hoppers
> *


you missing out man!! just kidding take your time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 10:00 PM~10691550
> *MAN THAT'S LOVE......... :biggrin:
> *


much love to all the crazy fuckers out there that are down to break some shit, and to the people that stick to help u fix it...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: coca pearl and boiler saved the day!  THANKS FROM ALL THE LOCOS


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:02 PM~10691574
> *:uh: well burn them up now... :0
> 
> *


 :angry: gotta return em 2morro *CUZZ*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I'LL FIX THE LS UP TO HOP............ :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 19 2008, 08:06 PM~10691652
> *:angry: gotta return em 2morro CUZZ
> *


*
:uh:*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 19 2008, 10:05 PM~10691634
> *much love to all the crazy fuckers out there that are down to break some shit, and to the people that stick to help u fix it...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: coca pearl and boiler saved the day!  THANKS FROM ALL THE LOCOS
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: THEN MY SHIT STARTED FUCKING UP AND MY WIFEY CAME SO I HAD TO HIDE THE NEW CHUCKS I BOUGHT......... :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:07 PM~10691666
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: texa-cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 19 2008, 08:08 PM~10691686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:10 PM~10691713
> *wife owned!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


theres only 1 MR...an u spell it like dis (MISTA) :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 19 2008, 08:13 PM~10691743
> *theres only 1 MR...an u spell it like dis (MISTA) :biggrin:
> *


so u say.... :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

shit quoted da wrong one...u know wat i mean


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 19 2008, 08:14 PM~10691756
> *shit  quoted da wrong one...u know wat i mean
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 10:10 PM~10691713
> *wife owned!!!!
> 
> *


 :yessad: BUT WILL BE GET MORE THIS WEEKEND AND PULL THE OTHERS OUT LIKE WERE THIS COME FROM........... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 19 2008, 08:02 PM~10691583
> *it will get there homie, ten paciensia...
> *


shit i hope i can finish with the motor this week and than up to locos customs


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup rug


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 10:25 PM~10691883
> *shit i hope i can finish with the motor this week and than up to locos customs
> *


THAT'S MEAN YOU HAVE TO STAY OFF THE INTERNET.......... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:34 PM~10692006
> *THAT'S MEAN YOU HAVE TO STAY OFF THE INTERNET.......... :biggrin:
> *


no la chancla is the shop just waitting on sum chrome pullys i ordered :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 09:10 PM~10691713
> *wife owned!!!!:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up tito...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..fixin to take long drive home from westchase area to da hood.. with a tire thats peeling apart.. wish a ***** luck..


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

wus going down houston?!?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LOW_INC, ATTN WHORE, CHOCHI (LOCOS), streetshow

website up?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 09:40 PM~10692081
> *no la chancla is the shop just waitting  on sum chrome pullys i ordered :0
> *


might hit you up for some chrome :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 10:25 PM~10691883
> *shit i hope i can finish with the motor this week and than up to locos customs
> *


 uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:16 PM~10691775
> *:yessad: BUT WILL BE GET MORE THIS WEEKEND AND PULL THE OTHERS OUT LIKE WERE THIS COME FROM........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 09:42 PM~10692106
> *wut up tito...
> *



sup homie..good talkin with ya yesterday....man you was catchin hell loadin up your ride...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 10:47 PM~10692174
> *might hit you up for some chrome  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 19 2008, 10:40 PM~10692081
> *no la chancla is the shop just waitting  on sum chrome pullys i ordered :0
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 19 2008, 08:55 PM~10692279
> *sup homie..good talkin with ya yesterday....man you was catchin hell loadin up your ride...
> *


yep..fkin gravel parking lot... :angry: ..hit me up when yall coming down to htown.. EMPIRE will be at yalls show homie..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 10:55 PM~10692273
> *
> *


GETTING MY BARRY WHITE ON. NEED SOME OF THE YAK YOU WAS DRINKIN ON IN THAT HOT ASS SUN YESTERDAY........ :biggrin: :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 19 2008, 09:56 PM~10692281
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup ace?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 19 2008, 08:55 PM~10692279
> *sup homie..good talkin with ya yesterday....man you was catchin hell loadin up your ride...
> *


sup tito......a man thanks alot for that favor homie good looking out for a homie..........anytime u come to htown or need something holla at me homie!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 08:47 PM~10692174
> *might hit you up for some chrome  :biggrin:
> *


any time homie just let me know


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 09:58 PM~10692313
> *yep..fkin gravel parking lot... :angry: ..hit me up when yall coming down to htown.. EMPIRE will be at yalls show homie..
> *



shit ill be at da htown show next month 4 sure...appreciate da support homie, hopefully we can kick it a lot more...especially if i can get that council started and start hittin da highway with everybody....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 10:01 PM~10692350
> *sup tito......a man thanks alot for that favor homie good looking out for a homie..........anytime u come to htown or need something holla at me homie!!!!!!!
> *



sup homie....saw them givin ya hassles bout wristband at the show....no prob. cant wait 2 see dat lac out and rollin.....did ya buy sum straps??


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 08:06 PM~10691659
> *I'LL FIX THE LS UP TO HOP............ :0
> *


let people know when its ready :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 19 2008, 09:04 PM~10692383
> *shit ill be at da htown show next month 4 sure...appreciate da support homie, hopefully we can kick it a lot more...especially if i can get that council started and start hittin da highway with everybody....
> *


HIT ME UP THIS WEEK ..WE TALK MORE BOUT IT..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 19 2008, 09:05 PM~10692403
> *sup homie....saw them givin ya hassles bout wristband at the show....no prob. cant wait 2 see dat lac out and rollin.....did ya buy sum straps??
> *


yea fuck em i left right after that anyway.....it was too hot out there!!!!!!!!!!yea i stopped at da parts store and got me some........


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

just wanna give props to all hoppers an every1 else out there dats hittin da streets an keepin it real


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

amen to that!!


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

by da way when da whore is ready i'll let yall know :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

cool!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10692424
> *HIT ME UP THIS WEEK ..WE TALK MORE BOUT IT..
> *



will do 4 sure.....im meetin with most of the clubs this weekend 2 see who down 4 sure.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 11:07 PM~10692423
> *let people know when its ready :ugh:
> *


IT AIN'T GOING TO HAPPEN....... :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLABCITY C.C+May 19 2008, 09:44 PM~10692133-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:12 PM~10692501
> *IT AIN'T GOING TO HAPPEN....... :nono:
> *


just sayn you never know :tongue:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10692431
> *yea fuck em i left right after that anyway.....it  was too hot out there!!!!!!!!!!yea i stopped at da parts store and got me some........
> *



i feel ya, plus you saw all da cars that was outside anyways...i didnt walk around a whole bunch when i got back i had sic stripe my car, so i was indoors most of the time, im glad i got indoors, da only thing that sucked was my car was da only street ride in that room...lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 19 2008, 11:13 PM~10692511
> *just sayn you never know :tongue:
> *


 :nosad: HAVE OTHER PROJECTS TO WORK ON AND LOOKING FOR A HARLEY...... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 10:44 PM~10692128
> *aight..fixin to take long drive home from westchase area  to da hood..  with a tire thats peeling apart..    wish a ***** luck..
> *


if it blows out you got my number....... Dont use it!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 09:22 PM~10692614
> *if it blows out you got my number....... Dont use it!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 11:22 PM~10692614
> *if it blows out you got my number....... Dont use it!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 10:05 AM~10686555
> *EMPIRE AT VICTORIA SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 09:16 PM~10692546
> *:nosad: HAVE OTHER PROJECTS TO WORK ON AND LOOKING FOR A HARLEY...... :biggrin:
> *


Harley???? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 19 2008, 11:32 PM~10692766
> *Harley???? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Empire had a real nice lineup.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 11:24 PM~10692649
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I really do have a nice used 14'' china on a good tire but he can call rent-a-tire!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GALLO ready for San Antonio this weekend...shit im ready.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 11:37 PM~10692839
> *I really do have a nice used 14'' china on a good tire but he can call rent-a-tire!
> *


I HAVE 5 SPARES IN DALLAS HE CAN HAVE........... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 19 2008, 09:37 PM~10692837
> *Empire had a real nice lineup.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie...we tryin to rep as much as we can....from Houston,Victoria,Edna,Bay City, El Campo, Katy and Texas City...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2008, 11:42 PM~10692919
> *thanks homie...we tryin to rep as much as we can....from Houston,Victoria,Edna,Bay City, El Campo, Katy and Texas City...
> *


I KNOW A CHICK OUT THERE I NEED TO COLLECT SOME PUSSY FROM.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 10:40 PM~10692881
> *I HAVE 5 SPARES IN DALLAS HE CAN HAVE........... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ill be out there reppin HOUSTON ACES AT MAJESTIX PICNINC THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 11:47 PM~10692982
> *:0 ill be out there reppin HOUSTON ACES AT MAJESTIX PICNINC THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La_Nena_@May 19 2008, 10:51 PM~10693020
> *:biggrin:
> *


REPPIN FROM HTOWN TO D TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 11:47 PM~10692982
> *:0 ill be out there reppin HOUSTON ACES AT MAJESTIX PICNINC THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I WONT BE THERE ..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 09:47 PM~10692982
> *:0 ill be out there reppin HOUSTON ACES AT MAJESTIX PICNINC THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


ill be on the shaw sunday and somebodys picnic on monday :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

3 Members: mac2lac, CROOKED LINE MAFIA</span>....... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 11:25 PM~10693408
> *3 Members: mac2lac, CROOKED LINE MAFIA</span>....... :biggrin:
> *


call me when u got time


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Sic gettin down on my Lac


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 11:25 PM~10693408
> *3 Members: mac2lac, CROOKED LINE MAFIA</span>....... :biggrin:
> *



wooohooo.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:

i introduce alot of peeps to the crooked line mafia this weekend..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2008, 11:17 PM~10693327
> *ill be on the shaw sunday and somebodys picnic on monday  :0  :biggrin:
> *


should be out there soon! but for meanwhile make sure to post pics...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10693495
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i introduce alot of peeps to the crooked line mafia this weekend..
> *


looks fukkn good :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+May 19 2008, 11:31 PM~10693465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 10:39 PM~10693524
> *should be out there soon! but for meanwhile make sure to post pics...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 19 2008, 10:22 PM~10692614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't look very crooked..sure you did it?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2008, 12:35 AM~10693495
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i introduce alot of peeps to the crooked line mafia this weekend..
> *


got to give it to ya homie youve come along way..... Looks bad ass!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 19 2008, 11:30 PM~10693454
> *Sic gettin down on my Lac
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 19 2008, 09:37 PM~10692837
> *Empire had a real nice lineup.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


They had one at the concession stand too. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 04:10 PM~10689181
> *I know exactly how you feel......
> 
> While Devious Shity8 was in his rosecandypinkpearl LS LRM cover car my car was used in this :uh: Im so new to this whole lowrider game Devious school me plz!
> ...


streetshow back in the days :uh: 









head on collision with a chevy 2500 pick up. on 59 
























:tears: :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 01:00 AM~10693678
> *
> thanks..but imma go get new tires in morning.
> 
> *


DID NOT OFFER........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 20 2008, 08:03 AM~10694479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT CHEVY MADE THE LINC GRILLE LOOKS AS IT WAS SMOKING CRACK...... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 20 2008, 10:20 AM~10695717
> *DAMN THAT CHEVY MADE THE LINC GRILLE LOOKS AS IT WAS SMOKING CRACK...... :0
> *


 :angry: and nothing happended to the truck


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 12:27 PM~10696553
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/688418083.html

1959 Chevrolet wagon


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 11:00 PM~10692338
> *sup ace?
> *


wut it do ace


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 20 2008, 01:13 PM~10696101
> *:angry: and nothing happended to the truck
> *


















Truck hit me too, a GMC Sanoma


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. i know one of ya'll bitches is doing voo doo shyt on my capala.. probably brian.. think they do that voo doo shyt in mexico city. :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 19 2008, 10:30 PM~10693454
> *Sic gettin down on my Lac
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good tito.....yea sucks that they had u right across from royal flush and the torres empire cars but still da lac was lookin good..................did u make sure sic wiped of his black ass finger prints of the car????cuz those things stain!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 01:24 PM~10696865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh godam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that looked like it hurt!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 03:24 PM~10696870
> *
> aight..    i know one of ya'll bitches is doing voo doo shyt on my capala..      probably brian..  think they do that voo doo shyt in mexico city.    :scrutinize:
> *


sorry wasnt me I dont wish bad on no one :nono: must be a baby mama :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2008, 02:24 PM~10696864
> *wut it do ace
> *


nada, workin on tha ride


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 02:24 PM~10696870
> *
> aight..    i know one of ya'll bitches is doing voo doo shyt on my capala..      probably brian..  think they do that voo doo shyt in mexico city.    :scrutinize:
> *


tire blew?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 03:24 PM~10696870
> *
> aight..    i know one of ya'll bitches is doing voo doo shyt on my capala..      probably brian..  think they do that voo doo shyt in mexico city.    :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 03:29 PM~10696904
> *nada, workin on tha ride
> *


which one :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2008, 02:31 PM~10696929
> *which one  :biggrin:
> *


daily :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 03:26 PM~10696883
> *ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh godam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that looked like it hurt!!!!!
> *


it did


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 20 2008, 02:30 PM~10696916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 03:32 PM~10696941
> *naw..  scored new 175's..but on way to work fk'n valve stem barely hangin on..and leaking..    mad it to work but tires flat now.     :angry:
> :uh:
> *


what brand tire was it? ive had Tempras and cooper trend setters blow up on me :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

no problem with hurcules  B has a few sets, oh but I think he kinda hates you LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 02:34 PM~10696955
> *what brand tire was it? ive had Tempras and cooper trend setters blow up on me  :angry:
> *


naw, the cheap futuras (made by cooper) are what gave me the tread problem..but new ones are hankook or nankan or something made by your kin folks. no problem with new tires, just valve stem. i was even thinking to myself "maybe i should get em to put new valve stems while tires are off anyway.. hmm" but then i had a phone call and forgot about it. :angry: 



> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 02:35 PM~10696965
> *no problem with hurcules    B has a few sets, oh but I think he kinda hates you LOL
> *


yeah he do. and like i said before, i aint fk'n with brian so don't matter.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 03:35 PM~10696965
> *no problem with hurcules    B has a few sets, oh but I think he kinda hates you LOL
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 03:37 PM~10696978
> *naw, the cheap futuras (made by cooper) are what gave me the tread problem..but new ones are hankook  or nankan or something made by your kin folks.    no problem with new tires, just valve stem.  i was even thinking to myself "maybe i should get em to put new valve stems while tires are off anyway..  hmm"  but then i had a phone call and forgot about it.  :angry:
> yeah he do.  and like i said before, i aint fk'n with brian so don't matter.
> *


my kin dont make 155/80s nor do they make 175/75s or 70s


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 03:37 PM~10696978
> *naw, the cheap futuras (made by cooper) are what gave me the tread problem..but new ones are hankook  or nankan or something made by your kin folks.    no problem with new tires, just valve stem.  i was even thinking to myself "maybe i should get em to put new valve stems while tires are off anyway..  hmm"  but then i had a phone call and forgot about it.  :angry:
> yeah he do.  and like i said before, i aint fk'n with brian so don't matter.
> *


last place I got hurcs were at Tire and wheel connection off of 290, talk to Tim. Other than that, I dont know many places that can give you a quality tire that size.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 03:42 PM~10697020
> *my kin dont make 155/80s nor do they make 175/75s or 70s
> *


kumho's :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 03:39 PM~10696992
> *
> *


thats kul B I dont need them anymore. Im ridin on 13s


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 03:44 PM~10697041
> *kumho's :uh:
> *


those are not bad tires


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 03:45 PM~10697051
> *those are not bad tires
> *


saw some 18wheeler tires last week called HappyTread...... Made in China :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

BIG BODY WIT A 90'D GRILL????????????/ :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 03:51 PM~10697102
> *saw some 18wheeler tires last week called HappyTread...... Made in China :uh:
> *


sounds happy :biggrin: 

I heard a rumor that 175-75 r14 and 175 70 r14 and 185 80 r 13 are being discontinued because there is not a big enough market.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 03:52 PM~10697105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope just a another custom header job :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10697110
> *sounds happy  :biggrin:
> 
> I heard a rumor that 175-75 r14 and 175 70 r14 and 185 80 r 13 are being discontinued because there is not a big enough market.
> *


i bought set today. i shoulda bought new valve stems though. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 03:56 PM~10697127
> *i bought set today.    i shoulda bought new valve stems though.  :angry:
> *


cheap mutha fuker :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 02:55 PM~10697115
> *nope just a another custom header job :cheesy:
> *


there you go again. but you swear you don't talk down on another ****** work. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 02:58 PM~10697144
> *cheap mutha fuker  :nosad:
> *


naw, i woulda paid to do it.. i just forgot to tell em. and i just checked..they're hankook 175/70x14 white walls. guess you ain't up to date on your kin folks latest products


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 04:04 PM~10697177
> *naw, i woulda paid to do it.. i just forgot to tell em.    and i just checked..they're hankook 175/70x14 white walls.
> *


i wouldve got some 520s :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 03:06 PM~10697197
> *i wouldve got some 520s  :cheesy:
> *


foolish. never again. they look nice but fk that, ride like shyt.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 01:55 PM~10697115
> *nope just a another custom header job :cheesy:
> *


WELL I NO THATS A CUSTOM HEADER......BUT THE GRILL ITSELF LOOKS LIKE A 90 GRILL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 03:09 PM~10697218
> *WELL I NO THATS A CUSTOM HEADER......BUT THE GRILL ITSELF LOOKS LIKE A 90 GRILL
> *


don't mind brian.. he just hating on anybody that thinks of something to do to a lac before he does.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 04:08 PM~10697206
> *foolish.      never again.        they look nice but fk that, ride like shyt.
> *


i kinda like driving sideways on the freeway and have the tread unravel LOL. they look nice though


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 03:08 PM~10697206
> *foolish.      never again.        they look nice but fk that, ride like shyt.
> *


X2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 04:09 PM~10697218
> *WELL I NO THATS A CUSTOM HEADER......BUT THE GRILL ITSELF LOOKS LIKE A 90 GRILL
> *


nah noe, thats the same style grill that was on my ride.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 02:17 PM~10697265
> *nah noe, thats the same style grill that was on my ride.
> *


    ...............GOT AN EXTRA KEY TO UR OLD LAC??????SO I CAN GO GET SOME NEEDED PARTS?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 04:21 PM~10697285
> *     ...............GOT AN EXTRA KEY TO UR OLD LAC??????SO I CAN GO  GET SOME NEEDED PARTS?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nah, ole theivn azz :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 02:25 PM~10697329
> *nah, ole theivn azz  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 04:02 PM~10697166
> *there you go again.  but you swear you don't talk down on another ****** work.      :uh:
> *


this is where you show ur colors.......... :uh: I happen to love the header conversion on the bigbodys....... so once again STFU :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 04:11 PM~10697228
> *don't mind brian.. he just hating on anybody that thinks of something to do to a lac before he does.
> *


that shit been done since 99 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 20 2008, 03:37 PM~10697410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




here we go again.. already got a text from someone askin me to not be mean to brian.. cause he really gets mad. 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 01:24 PM~10696865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm it boy i got a video of this car at traffic jams i see if i can find it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 04:50 PM~10697498
> *here we go again..  already got a text from someone askin me to not be mean to brian..  cause he really gets mad.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ya fukin bully azz mexican cartman :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 04:38 PM~10697779
> *Ya fukin bully azz mexican cartman :angry:
> *


seriously though. someone come help me change this tire. need hex wrench and jack.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 03:24 PM~10696865
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh good times gone by :biggrin: 

boy was doin burnouts in a caddi on d's


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 02:32 PM~10696940
> *it did
> 
> 
> ...


damn! thats a clean caddy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 20 2008, 05:47 PM~10697858
> *ahhh good times gone by  :biggrin:
> 
> boy was doin burnouts in a caddi on d's
> *


lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 20 2008, 06:00 PM~10697969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2008, 06:46 PM~10689490
> *fk da whole story..      how about this story.. FK YOU..    come try to whoop my ass if you dont like it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10690754
> *quit yalls internet bitchin and put on the Hulk gloves and sissy fight each other already
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:03 PM~10690875
> *what's up Houstonians......I see ya'll doin it big, from car shows, to hang out spots, and now even internet boxing matches.......gotta love ya'lls city mayne!!!
> 
> sorry tubbs, but i got my money on Lacman.....you'll get winded too easily and pass out.  but...if you catch that fool....sorry Brian.....you will be PANCAKES!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'd have to agree, don't know who I'd put my $$ on. This is some old school Ultimate Butter Bean style fighting. I'd have to see the stats. Reach, weight, fighting style, -> <- -> -> (nintendo techniques), and soo on....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 20 2008, 05:00 PM~10697969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post pics of it posing now. nose up? sittin sideways? or maybe even gettin some air?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 19 2008, 09:25 PM~10691134
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> when did the match start????????
> 
> ...


andan bialando cumbias?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 06:55 PM~10698349
> *post pics of it posing now.    nose up?    sittin sideways? or maybe even gettin some air?
> *


nose up


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 06:47 PM~10698277
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Damn a lil late are we?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 02:24 PM~10696865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: that was a clean car...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 19 2008, 11:22 PM~10692614
> *if it blows out you got my number....... Dont use it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 07:01 PM~10698391
> *Damn a lil late are we?
> *


sorry man, that happens when you are the head of a design team for an engineering dept. don't have time for b.s.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 07:01 PM~10698391
> *Damn a lil late are we?
> *


latin is always late to the party :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2008, 07:09 PM~10698450
> *latin is always late to the party :biggrin:
> *


like your car arriving. you get it yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 05:59 PM~10698378
> *nose up
> 
> 
> ...


probably only time you'll ever smash a bumper


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

2 Members: chevylo97,* MIJITODEHOUSTON* 
what's up fonzy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 07:19 PM~10698542
> *probably only time you'll ever smash a bumper
> *


thats the plan


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 19 2008, 02:20 PM~10688418
> *him and david prolly out eatin at james coney island :uh:
> *


 :nosad: not today


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 07:13 PM~10698487
> *like your car arriving.  you get it yet?
> *


ouch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2008, 07:26 PM~10698621
> *ouch
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait to see it though. remember seeing those tanks on the road in the 70's/80's.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 02:28 PM~10688475
> *mayne i wish i was ballin outta control like that fa sho
> i remember when i was single, no kids, no bills, no car payment, no mortgage and a nice ride in the driveway
> *


bitch plz your girl pays ther mortage, the nanny and bills!!! all u pay is the your car and dinner once in a while..you tight wad and you still single (u aint married) she's the man and woman of that house :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 05:31 PM~10698674
> *bitch plz your girl pays ther mortage, the nanny and bills!!!  all u pay is the your car and dinner once in a while..you tight wad and you still single (u aint married) she's the man and woman of that house :0
> *


 :0 MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!!SOMEBODY PUT THEY PEOPLE ON BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 19 2008, 04:30 PM~10689349
> *X2 not too big on car shows
> *


x3 any more


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 07:26 PM~10698630
> *:biggrin:  can't wait to see it though.  remember seeing those tanks on the road in the 70's/80's.
> *


you old fart :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

whats up ace ? where is the glasshouse ? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2008, 07:57 PM~10698911
> *you old fart :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MIJITODEHOUSTON, *slo,* streetshow, 1984CADDY

What's up slo, got your ticket in the company. once you go direct they'll pay for u of h courses to get your engineering degree if you want to go all the way.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 05:20 PM~10698559
> *2 Members: chevylo97, MIJITODEHOUSTON
> what's up fonzy
> *


sup


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 20 2008, 08:00 PM~10698929
> *whats up ace ? where is the glasshouse ?  :0
> *


still in nevada :angry: i need to call another shippin company.ill probably do a direct shippin instead of a network thing.gas prices are to high i think thats why nobody is picking it up. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2008, 07:15 PM~10699043
> *still in nevada :angry: i need to call another shippin company.ill probably do a direct shippin instead of a network thing.gas prices are to high i think thats why nobody is picking it up. :angry:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 06:08 PM~10698447
> *sorry man, that happens when you are the head of a design team for an engineering dept.  don't have time for b.s.
> *


:0 

Power moves


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 08:19 PM~10699082
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 07:03 PM~10698952
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MIJITODEHOUSTON, slo, streetshow, 1984CADDY
> 
> ...


Been ready! 



Oh I'm doing nothing but going all the way.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2008, 06:15 PM~10699043
> *still in nevada :angry: i need to call another shippin company.ill probably do a direct shippin instead of a network thing.gas prices are to high i think thats why nobody is picking it up. :angry:
> *


why not just go get it yourself, in a day and a half.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 20 2008, 08:24 PM~10699137
> *Been ready!
> Oh I'm doing nothing but going all the way.
> *


Ok, give me a couple of weeks. Your name has been brought up in meetings. Got to get rid of someone first before I get you in. Hopefully that will happen soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2008, 08:26 PM~10699153
> *why not just go get it yourself, in a day and a half.
> *


No shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn this sucks. 

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/car/688722415.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 07:30 PM~10699205
> *Ok, give me a couple of weeks.  Your name has been brought up in meetings.  Got to get rid of someone first before I get you in.  Hopefully that will happen soon.
> *


No rush. I'm comfortable where I'm at just rather make twice as much 

Got stacks of drawing and ill have those last few done soon.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 07:38 PM~10699267
> *damn this sucks.
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/car/688722415.html
> *


That's ole boy from south houston he went to our show last year. That really sucks.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2008, 08:26 PM~10699153
> *why not just go get it yourself, in a day and a half.
> *


cant get time off work and im sure its gonna be more than day and a half.no trailer 3 kids i got a shit load of excuses :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 06:31 PM~10698674
> *bitch plz your girl pays ther mortage, the nanny and bills!!!  all u pay is the your car and dinner once in a while..you tight wad and you still single (u aint married) she's the man and woman of that house :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2008, 08:45 PM~10699310
> *cant get time off work and im sure its gonna be more than day and a half.no trailer 3 kids i got a shit load of excuses  :biggrin:
> *


just like assholes :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 07:08 PM~10698447
> *sorry man, that happens when you are the head of a design team for an engineering dept.  don't have time for b.s.
> *


must be nice ya corp. tool :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 09:08 PM~10699516
> *must be nice ya corp. tool  :biggrin:
> *


It is


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 20 2008, 08:41 PM~10699283
> *No rush. I'm comfortable where I'm at just rather make twice as much
> 
> Got stacks of drawing and ill have those last few done soon.
> *


How much longer do you have to obtain your associates?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@May 20 2008, 08:09 PM~10698991
> *sup
> *


what up joto


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:10 PM~10699535
> *How much longer do you have to obtain your associates?
> *


 sell out, hey as long as you makin that $$$ and borrow me some  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 07:39 PM~10698745
> *x3 any more
> *


whats up gramps? you passed out when you got home? LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 05:56 PM~10698355
> *andan bialando cumbias?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 06:08 PM~10698447
> *sorry man, that happens when you are the head of a design team for an engineering dept.  don't have time for b.s.
> *


Mira Mira muy chingon! :uh: 


Lol! Congrats on the position. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 09:41 PM~10699855
> *Mira Mira muy chingon! :uh:
> Lol! Congrats on the position. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Tried to get Rompe to work at the same place, but they said no bros at the same company. Oh well, he got a good offer today and is moving on to another company.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10699495
> *just like assholes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 05:20 PM~10698559
> *2 Members: chevylo97, MIJOTODEHOUSTON
> what's up fonzy
> *



:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:46 PM~10699916
> *Thanks.  Tried to get Rompe to work at the same place, but they said no bros at the same company.  Oh well, he got a good offer today and is moving on to another company.
> *


So no more NOV? That's where you were at right?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 06:31 PM~10698674
> *bitch plz your girl pays ther mortage, the nanny and bills!!!  all u pay is the your car and dinner once in a while..you tight wad and you still single (u aint married) she's the man and woman of that house :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 1984CADDY
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 09:53 PM~10699992
> *So no more NOV? That's where you were at right?
> *


Nah I left NOV a while back. Got an offer at another engineering firm. Didn't want to put up with asians straight out of school that didn't know shit, so went off to another company and am currently riding up the ladder. Have gotten 3 raises since there and decided to ask for more, so another one coming my way. Got another call from a company that i set up their design department years ago. They are throwing offers and included a company vehicle in the deal. Sounds tempting but will have to see if they want to match what i'm getting.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 09:53 PM~10699992
> *So no more NOV? That's where you were at right?
> *


ha, I got a homie that works there


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10699987
> *:0
> *


what up franky cakes :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 07:31 PM~10698674
> *bitch plz your girl pays ther mortage, the nanny and bills!!!  all u pay is the your car and dinner once in a while..you tight wad and you still single (u aint married) she's the man and woman of that house :0
> *



sounds like angry jealousy twat lips :roflmao: 

my billz is paid, my belly big, car bein built and i'm sittin comfy in some nice, new a/c that didn't come out my pocket :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:56 PM~10700037
> *Nah I left NOV a while back.  Got an offer at another engineering firm.  Didn't want to put up with asians straight out of school that didn't know shit, so went off to another company and am currently riding up the ladder.  Have gotten 3 raises since there and decided to ask for more, so another one coming my way.  Got another call from a company that i set up their design department years ago.  They are throwing offers and included a company vehicle in the deal.  Sounds tempting but will have to see if they want to match what i'm getting.
> *


Dayum fool you are one job hoppin SOB! :uh: Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:02 PM~10700099
> *Dayum fool you are one job hoppin SOB! :uh: Lol!
> *


When the price of gas goes up, i move to find the top dollar. i hope the price of gas doesn't go down. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 08:59 PM~10700065
> *ha, I got a homie that works there
> *


There are only bout 50 around town. Lol! 


My friends work at one of them too.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:05 PM~10700132
> *There are only bout 50 around town. Lol!
> My friends work at one of them too.
> *


I didnt know that smarty :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:05 PM~10700132
> *There are only bout 50 around town. Lol!
> My friends work at one of them too.
> *


did you go to O.T.C. this year?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 07:12 PM~10699557
> *whats up gramps? you passed out when you got home? LOL
> *


nah stayed up till 4am then i passed out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:05 PM~10700129
> *When the price of gas goes up, i move to find the top dollar.  i hope the price of gas doesn't go down.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! You closer to your house?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10700137
> *I didnt know that smarty  :cheesy:
> *


Well now ya do.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 20 2008, 08:01 PM~10700097
> *sounds like angry jealousy twat lips :roflmao:
> 
> my billz is paid, my belly big, car bein built and i'm sittin comfy in some nice, new a/c that didn't come out my pocket :biggrin:
> *


damn right big pimpin need to find me a ruca like that :biggrin: 

damn chumps who did that install :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:09 PM~10700159
> *Well now ya do.
> *


okay then


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 10:10 PM~10700160
> *damn right big pimpin need to find me a ruca like that  :biggrin:
> 
> damn chumps who did that install :biggrin:
> *



but those are some cool ass chumps 



oh yea, anybody here got a rim hookup? i'm lookin for a good price on a set of American Racing Torq Thrust II's. Custom backspace for a '68 Camaro SS. i priced em at $350 a wheel, can anyone do better?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10700139
> *did you go to O.T.C. this year?
> *


Nah not this year. Was in training. Had several of my customers up there tho. They said it was cool. Did you go?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:13 PM~10700194
> *Nah not this year. Was in training. Had several of my customers up there tho. They said it was cool. Did you go?
> *


Yeah I was there. Saw a lot of engineers/designers that I use to get drunk with. good times :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn server :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:10 PM~10699535
> *How much longer do you have to obtain your associates?
> *


If I keep going as I have. And put the cars to the side a year give or take. I'm on a roll here.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10700216
> *Yeah I was there.  Saw a lot of engineers/designers that I use to get drunk with.  good times  :happysad:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 09:13 PM~10700194
> *Nah not this year. Was in training. Had several of my customers up there tho. They said it was cool. Did you go?
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 20 2008, 10:20 PM~10700291
> *If I keep going as I have. And put the cars to the side a year give or take.  I'm on a roll here.
> *


I'll be taking a pdms course in August. If I feel you can handle it, then we'll see about you taking it.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 10:24 PM~10700320
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 09:24 PM~10700320
> *:0
> *


Lol! Fker. Not how you think cochino. :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HNY!!!!!!!WATS UR HOURLY RATE SWEETY..........GOT MY DAUGHTERS BDAY THIS WEEKEND AND INTERESTED IN UR JUMPING OUT OF CAKES BIDNIZZ?????????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10700397
> *HNY!!!!!!!WATS UR HOURLY RATE SWEETY..........GOT MY DAUGHTERS BDAY THIS WEEKEND AND INTERESTED IN UR JUMPING OUT OF CAKES BIDNIZZ?????????
> *


for your daughters bday? now thats creepy :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10700397
> *HNY!!!!!!!WATS UR HOURLY RATE SWEETY..........GOT MY DAUGHTERS BDAY THIS WEEKEND AND INTERESTED IN UR JUMPING OUT OF CAKES BIDNIZZ?????????
> *


mandame el invitacion buey, no seas fresa! :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:07 PM~10700146
> *Lol! You closer to your house?
> *


30 miles less than what i was doing round trip each day.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:06 PM~10700139
> *did you go to O.T.C. this year?
> *


shit load of parties and a shit load of high dollar hooker roll into town for the big wigs


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:27 PM~10700356
> *I'll be taking a pdms course in August.  If I feel you can handle it, then we'll see about you taking it.
> *


Yeah deff wanna see what that's all about. If its good ill add that to the fall sem


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 09:29 PM~10700384
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 01:32 PM~10696940
> *it did
> 
> 
> ...


 i member getting the news that day


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 20 2008, 10:37 PM~10700477
> *Yeah deff wanna see what that's all about. If its good ill add that to the fall sem
> *


Well it's more of a design program. Starting pay in that is $50/hr for a jr/designer. there is both structural/piping courses. We have this cat that wants to take it but he has no design skills. Doubt he'd get anywhere in it. Probably end up wasting his $. I think hcc does offer it. ask about it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 09:30 PM~10700397
> *HNY!!!!!!!WATS UR HOURLY RATE SWEETY..........GOT MY DAUGHTERS BDAY THIS WEEKEND AND INTERESTED IN UR JUMPING OUT OF CAKES BIDNIZZ?????????
> *


Lol! Boy you is a fool! Hit up the models for that kinda thing cuz I aint the one.  

Oh & happy early bday to the lil princess! :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 20 2008, 08:13 PM~10700191
> *but those are some cool ass chumps
> oh yea, anybody here got a rim hookup?  i'm lookin for a good price on a set of American Racing Torq Thrust II's.  Custom backspace for a '68 Camaro SS.  i priced em at $350 a wheel, can anyone do better?
> *


good u can pay me by donating your time and install skills

u fck up the SS rim during a joy ride?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:41 PM~10700516
> *Lol! Boy you is a fool! Hit up the models for that kinda thing cuz I aint the one.
> 
> Oh & happy early bday to the lil princess!  :cheesy:
> *


Don't lie ****** ms. i wish i could spin on that pole like them treasure tricks. :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:33 PM~10700430
> *mandame el invitacion buey, no seas fresa!  :twak:
> *


Noe & fresa jus don't go together. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 10:35 PM~10700463
> *shit load of parties and a shit load of high dollar hooker roll into town for the big wigs
> *


got invited to go to some. couldn't do it. i'd be sleeping with the beagles hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 20 2008, 08:31 PM~10700411
> *for your daughters bday? now thats creepy  :wow:
> *


YEA PLANNIN ON HER JUMPIN OUT INA DORA THE EXPLORA OUTFIT WAT U THINK??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 10:44 PM~10700552
> *YEA PLANNIN ON HER JUMPIN OUT INA DORA THE EXPLORA OUTFIT WAT U THINK??????
> *


man i won't be able to watch that cartoon with a straight face no more :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:40 PM~10700511
> *Well it's more of a design program.  Starting pay in that is $50/hr for a jr/designer.  there is both structural/piping courses.  We have this cat that wants to take it but he has no design skills.  Doubt he'd get anywhere in it.  Probably end up wasting his $.  I think hcc does offer it.  ask about it.
> *


That has my name written all over it. 

Maybe I won't have to sell the bomb after all to fund my drop and the 64....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:40 PM~10700511
> *Well it's more of a design program.  Starting pay in that is $50/hr for a jr/designer.  there is both structural/piping courses.  We have this cat that wants to take it but he has no design skills.  Doubt he'd get anywhere in it.  Probably end up wasting his $.  I think hcc does offer it.  ask about it.
> *


 oilfeild related jobs are high demand right now thats why gas prices keep going up :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:44 PM~10700547
> *got invited to go to some.  couldn't do it.  i'd be sleeping with the beagles  hno:
> *


or in the regal


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:33 PM~10700430
> *mandame el invitacion buey, no seas fresa!  :twak:
> *


PUES VENTE ALA PACHANGA WEY!!!!!!!!! SUNDAY FROM 3TILL................HNY STARTS STUMBLING AROUND AND FUCKIN UP DA PARTY!!!!!!! IF U FREE U MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME HOMIE 8324340444 MAMAME..I MEAN LLAMAME......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 10:44 PM~10700552
> *YEA PLANNIN ON HER JUMPIN OUT INA DORA THE EXPLORA OUTFIT WAT U THINK??????
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 20 2008, 10:45 PM~10700571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope it hits 5 dollars a gallon. LOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:44 PM~10700547
> *got invited to go to some.  couldn't do it.  i'd be sleeping with the beagles  hno:
> *


or in the regal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 10:47 PM~10700582
> *or in the regal
> *


Nah I'd wake up in a tent in that regal :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:38 PM~10700485
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

breakin boyz off


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 20 2008, 08:41 PM~10700516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA...................DORA AND BOOTS DA MONKEY GON BE DOING DA NASTY ON DA NEXT EPISODE!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:48 PM~10700599
> *we're not talking about designing frames for cars though.  LOL  Subsea equipment/top side/petrochem type stuff.
> Hope it hits 5 dollars a gallon.  LOL
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 10:47 PM~10700586
> *PUES VENTE ALA PACHANGA WEY!!!!!!!!! SUNDAY FROM 3TILL................HNY STARTS  STUMBLING AROUND AND FUCKIN UP DA PARTY!!!!!!! IF U FREE U MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME HOMIE 8324340444 MAMAME..I MEAN LLAMAME......
> *


If this is going to be a party where the guys get drunk, put on boxing gloves and talk gay man ass grabby shit, i'll pass. don't need pretty boys looking for a sugar daddy.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 10:07 PM~10700140
> *nah stayed up till 4am then i passed out
> *


i was up till 6:30ish :around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 10:51 PM~10700653
> *i was up till 6:30ish :around:
> *


damn son, were you riding the white line??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:42 PM~10700531
> *Don't lie ****** ms. i wish i could spin on that pole like them treasure tricks.  :buttkick:
> *


Lmao! Shut your ass up Gabriel!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:53 PM~10700668
> *Lmao! Shut your ass up Gabriel!
> *


 :uh: 

Witness protection progam isn't worth a shit if you know Monica :buttkick:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:48 PM~10700599
> *we're not talking about designing frames for cars though.  LOL  Subsea equipment/top side/petrochem type stuff.
> Hope it hits 5 dollars a gallon.  LOL
> *


By the time I'm done with it it will look like a 64 and be more efficient.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 09:44 PM~10700552
> *YEA PLANNIN ON HER JUMPIN OUT INA DORA THE EXPLORA OUTFIT WAT U THINK??????
> *


No you didn't. :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 10:40 PM~10700511
> *Well it's more of a design program.  Starting pay in that is $50/hr for a jr/designer.  there is both structural/piping courses.  We have this cat that wants to take it but he has no design skills.  Doubt he'd get anywhere in it.  Probably end up wasting his $.  I think hcc does offer it.  ask about it.
> *


I told you moms works for FosterWheeler..... She has over 25years in design...... Shes doing document control now..... Hook her up with a new gig :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

q rollo tony answer the phone dawg . got a homie who wants to jump on a regal and needs some work call me when u get a chance homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 10:56 PM~10700706
> *No you didn't.  :roflmao:
> *


Mira nochoniesallowed, here's the new mariah carey cd. play it and practice the pole for sunday's party. :uh: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/116099313/Mari...3-vbr-2008_.rar


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 10:51 PM~10700653
> *i was up till 6:30ish :around:
> *


hell no!!!! not my thing!! Ive been workin nights for over a month  I cant go to sleep b4 4am :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LOCOS ON THE WAY THE way to ARMADILLO SHOW SUNDAY!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 10:58 PM~10700728
> *I told you moms works for FosterWheeler..... She has over 25years in design...... Shes doing document control now..... Hook her up with a new gig :cheesy:
> *


damn man, they put her doing document control??? wtf?

everyone is hiring right now left and right. tell her to hit up cameron controls, they're looking for new employees and willing to train them on inventor program. i think that is more on your side of town. clay rd?? we have a designer that might leave the group to head over there. shit free education on design software is worth it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 20 2008, 08:59 PM~10700747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: real street riders... :biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 20 2008, 10:58 PM~10700729
> *q rollo tony answer the phone dawg . got a homie who wants to jump on a regal and needs some work call me when u get a chance homie
> *


wat up homie, just tryed to call u back no answer.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:54 PM~10700679
> *:uh:
> 
> Witness protection progam isn't worth a shit if you know Monica :buttkick:
> *


Who'd you snitch on? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 11:00 PM~10700758
> *damn man, they put her doing document control???  wtf?
> 
> everyone is hiring right now left and right.  tell her to hit up cameron controls, they're looking for new employees and willing to train them on inventor program.  i think that is more on your side of town.  clay rd??
> *


Ill tell her, Thanks man......


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 11:03 PM~10700804
> *Who'd you snitch on? :uh:
> *


DEEEEEEEEZZZZZNUTZZZZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:04 PM~10700811
> *DEEEEEEEEZZZZZNUTZZZZZZZZ!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:05 PM~10700826
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 11:04 PM~10700806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:05 PM~10700829
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 11:04 PM~10700806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's taking it back to the old school days when people use to draw up the flyers and none of this fancy pansy b.s. Looks good.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 11:04 PM~10700806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 10:04 PM~10700811
> *DEEEEEEEEZZZZZNUTZZZZZZZZ!!!!
> *


You asshole! Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2008, 11:08 PM~10700872
> *You asshole! Lol!
> *


pa' que sepas! i'm going to sleep.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 08:50 PM~10700643
> *If this is going to be a party where the guys get drunk, put on boxing gloves and talk gay man ass grabby shit, i'll pass.  don't need pretty boys looking for a sugar daddy.
> *


NA NOTHING LIKE DAT JUST GOOD NICE OL PARTY FOR MY BABY DATS ALL THE GAY ASS GRABBY DRUNK SHIT WILL BE INA MONTH FOR MY BDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:00 PM~10700761
> *:worship: real street riders... :biggrin:
> *










MG]street riders!!! :biggrin:







wat up MR CALI!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 20 2008, 10:42 PM~10700529
> *good u can pay me by donating your time and install skills
> 
> u fck up the SS rim during a joy ride?
> *



ha. our company feels i have no use to them so i dont do anything but ASSIST on INSPECTIONS. great huh. dont use it, you lose it. so i dont know anything anymore. :uh: fk it.


and no beesh, didn't fuck up shit. jus need a new set of shoes for a contemporary muscle car look


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10700850
> *Man, that's taking it back to the old school days when people use to draw up the flyers and none of this fancy pansy b.s.  Looks good.
> *


YEA NO NEED FOR THESE FANCEY ASSWAD COMPUTEER ENGINEER GEEKS :uh: :uh: :uh: ..................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 20 2008, 09:13 PM~10700932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: what up LOCOS.... goin to Dallas this weekend??


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:14 PM~10700951
> *:biggrin:  what up LOCOS.... goin to Dallas this weekend??
> *


shit that sounds good, wats going down? we workin on purple stuff!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

on a tangent.... any one have access to or copies of the old school DJ screw Cds? My carnal needs a little something to remind him of h-town all the way in Paris. Paris TX that is. :biggrin: If anyone does, hit me up, I'd greatly appreciate it. 






OH yeah....BTW. Travieso 64=SOLD :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 20 2008, 09:16 PM~10700976
> *shit that sounds good, wats going down? we workin on purple stuff!
> *


Majestix car show.. we rolling out Saturday


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 10:14 PM~10700944
> *YEA NO NEED FOR THESE FANCEY ASSWAD COMPUTEER ENGINEER GEEKS :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ..................
> *


Lol!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:18 PM~10700990
> *Majestix car show..  we rolling out Saturday
> *


cool, ill let my homies know and hit u back.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 11:14 PM~10700944
> *YEA NO NEED FOR THESE FANCEY ASSWAD COMPUTEER ENGINEER GEEKS :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ..................
> *


ay buey! walked by the computer after dropping a mean shit and saw this. LOL! No seas mamilas pinche taliban! LMFAO! Time to go mimis.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 09:14 PM~10700951
> *:biggrin:  what up LOCOS.... goin to Dallas this weekend??
> *


i might take a ride if i get sum 14 and if the weather is good i cant ride on the rain :angry: you riding with bowties?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+May 20 2008, 09:19 PM~10701014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: gonna get drunk all the way there..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 20 2008, 11:17 PM~10700982
> *on a tangent....  any one have access to or copies of the old school DJ screw Cds?  My carnal needs a little something to remind him of h-town all the way in Paris.  Paris TX that is. :biggrin:  If anyone does, hit me up, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> OH yeah....BTW.  Travieso 64=SOLD  :0
> *


who


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 20 2008, 09:19 PM~10701016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK IT THROW THE STOCKS ON AND WHEN U GET THERE DO DA OL SWAPAROO!!!!!!! I DROVE DA LAC TO S.A. ON SOME FO TEENS!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 20 2008, 09:22 PM~10701055
> *who
> *


deeezzz nuuuttttzzzzz


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:23 PM~10701062
> *deeezzz nuuuttttzzzzz
> *


repost :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 10:14 PM~10700944
> *YEA NO NEED FOR THESE FANCEY ASSWAD COMPUTEER ENGINEER GEEKS :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ..................
> *




I saw this guy...at least I think it was the right guy...in victoria...walking pushing a baby cart and walking with some chick. I almost asked if that was the kid consumed in the back seat...hahaha I walked away holding back laughter. Not to diss, but I thought it would have been some funny lay it low shit to say.....but didnt wanna do that infront of the old lady. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM......THESE MEDS FOR MY ARM(VIKADENS) GOTA ***** FLOATING FOR THE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 20 2008, 10:24 PM~10701069
> *I saw this guy...at least I think it was the right guy...in victoria...walking pushing a baby cart and walking with some chick.  I almost asked if that was the kid consumed in the back seat...hahaha I walked away holding back laughter.  Not to diss, but I thought it would have been some funny lay it low shit to say.....but didnt wanna do that infront of the old lady. :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+May 20 2008, 09:24 PM~10701067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give me a couple so i can vouch for that statement... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 20 2008, 09:03 PM~10700797
> *wat up homie, just tryed to call u back no answer.
> *


sorry bro phone doesnt ring when im on the net i ll cay you let me off layitlow


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 20 2008, 09:24 PM~10701069
> *I saw this guy...at least I think it was the right guy...in victoria...walking pushing a baby cart and walking with some chick.  I almost asked if that was the kid consumed in the back seat...hahaha I walked away holding back laughter.  Not to diss, but I thought it would have been some funny lay it low shit to say.....but didnt wanna do that infront of the old lady. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK IT U SHOULDA.............WOULDA BEEN HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!..................OH AND THAT WAS MY DAUGHTER THAT WAS "CONSUMED" IN DA BACK SEAT!!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 09:26 PM~10701100
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK IT U SHOULDA.............WOULDA BEEN HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!..................OH AND THAT WAS MY DAUGHTER THAT WAS "CONSUMED" IN DA BACK SEAT!!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 09:25 PM~10701086
> *:biggrin:
> give me a couple so i can vouch for that statement... :biggrin:
> *


BABY MOMA A PHARMACIST SO I CAN FLOAT ALL I WANT FOR DA FREE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 09:28 PM~10701115
> *BABY MOMA A PHARMACIST SO I CAN FLOAT ALL I WANT FOR DA FREE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let a ***** float with u then... hook a ***** up.. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 09:29 PM~10701131
> *let a ***** float with u then... hook a ***** up.. :biggrin:
> *


WATCHOUT NOW..................WOULDNT WANT IMPALA65 TO BE GETTIN INFO FOR DA FEDS......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 09:36 PM~10701194
> *WATCHOUT NOW..................WOULDNT WANT IMPALA65 TO BE GETTIN INFO FOR DA FEDS......... :0  :0  :0
> *


true dat... i was jus playin  fuck impala65 anyway :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 09:00 PM~10700761
> *:worship: real street riders... :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2008, 09:37 PM~10701212
> *thats whats up..
> *


whats up black ass need a dent knocked out of LA magnum its in the front fender should jus pop out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 20 2008, 09:37 PM~10701203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP BLACKY................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 10:37 PM~10701203
> *true dat... i was jus playin    fuck impala65 anyway :uh:
> *


fuck you bitch ass *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 20 2008, 09:43 PM~10701273
> *fuck you bitch ass *****
> *


meet me in person and say that u lil bitch ill break yo face and kick skin off your forehead punk.. come to any htown show and get some.. ill be in dallas sat and sunday if u want to get embarrassed then come get some..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 10:46 PM~10701301
> *meet me in person and say that u lil bitch ill break yo face and kick skin off your forehead punk.. come to any htown show and get some.. ill be in dallas sat and sunday if u want to get embarrassed then come get some..
> *


bitch why your getting mad, dont say shit about me and i wont say shit about about you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 09:46 PM~10701301
> *meet me in person and say that u lil bitch ill break yo face and kick skin off your forehead punk.. come to any htown show and get some.. ill be in dallas sat and sunday if u want to get embarrassed then come get some..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ..............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 20 2008, 09:48 PM~10701319
> *bitch why your getting mad, dont say shit about me and i wont say shit about about you
> *


i say u a bitch and will say it to ur face and anybody face... BITCH and im not gettin mad all my real homies know i aint with the games and am a real gangsta punk bitch ass snitch


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 09:48 PM~10701322
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ..............
> *


he jus a lil internet thug dont even go to car shows no more bcuz people seen his pic and he scared...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 20 2008, 09:39 PM~10701230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up dawg..
el sicko had a nice drive back home


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2008, 09:50 PM~10701337
> *i should be able to do it..
> i dont have one of them pullers.. the one i got fucks up the paint..
> whats up dawg..
> ...


if u remove the panel from up under u should be able to just push it out...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 09:49 PM~10701329
> *i say u a bitch and will say it to ur face and anybody face... BITCH and im not gettin mad all my real homies know i aint with the games and am a real gangsta punk bitch ass snitch
> *


bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 09:51 PM~10701341
> *if u remove the panel from up under u should be able to just push it out...
> *


cool


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2008, 09:50 PM~10701337
> *i should be able to do it..
> i dont have one of them pullers.. the one i got fucks up the paint..whats up dawg..
> el sicko had a nice drive back home
> *


TOILET PLUNGER :dunno: :dunno: 

DAS GOOD I WAS SPEEDING MY ASS HOME ON DA WAY BACK HAD LUCK THAT DAY CUZ I AINT SEE BUT ONE COP DA WAY THER AND BACK :biggrin: ...........................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2008, 09:52 PM~10701343
> *bitch
> *


bitch ass black boy..and i said that to your face tooo... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2008, 09:54 PM~10701364
> *TOILET PLUNGER :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> DAS GOOD I WAS SPEEDING MY ASS HOME ON DA WAY BACK HAD LUCK THAT DAY CUZ I AINT SEE BUT ONE COP DA WAY THER AND BACK :biggrin: ...........................
> *


i was doin the da same.. passin ****** up on them pre-teens..
i saw three cops on the way back, but they were busy... got home.. around 12..
picked up a booty call in ptown and got pulled over..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 09:57 PM~10701377
> *bitch ass black boy..and i said that to your face tooo... :biggrin:
> *


thats nothing new...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2008, 09:57 PM~10701380
> *i was doin the da same.. passin ****** up on them pre-teens..
> i saw three cops on the way back, but they were busy... got home.. around 12..
> picked up a booty call in ptown and got pulled over..
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 09:59 PM~10701399
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


next time.. i didnt think about it..
druk bitch passed out..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

wheres the snitch ole scary ass.. ***** aint even welcome in his hometowns topic...bitch


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2008, 10:00 PM~10701402
> *next time.. i didnt think about it..
> druk bitch passed out..
> *


 :0


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

shon what it do?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: cali rydah,* individualsneil*, sic713, mm57delivery, RAGALAC, 1984CADDY

my ***** neil... i will be home on tuesday im coming to the shop...pm me ya number i got a new phone


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

now runteldat


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2008, 12:00 AM~10701402
> *next time.. i didnt think about it..
> druk bitch passed out..
> *


best time for pics :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 10:13 PM~10701512
> *best time for pics :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 12:14 AM~10701524
> *:biggrin:
> *


so you gone for good or will u make it back this sweaty place we call home? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 10:18 PM~10701553
> *so you gone for good or will u make it back this sweaty place we call home? :biggrin:
> *


for good... ill eat a in and out burger for u... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:22 PM~10701576
> *for good... ill eat a in and out burger for u... :biggrin:
> *


and pollo loco for me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

grubbed that shit down when i went to LA. we stayed right by LAX at the Westin. i had to go to Inglewood to get some contacts. slept in my shit and lost em. man Cali weather is the shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 12:22 AM~10701576
> *for good... ill eat a in and out burger for u... :biggrin:
> *


funny you remembered that, lol good shit man!!!! :biggrin:
Good luck to ya homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 20 2008, 10:24 PM~10701596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes will post some lowriding action for yall :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 12:29 AM~10701626
> *inglewood is my hometown  :biggrin:
> yes will post some lowriding action for yall :biggrin:
> *


over night me a in and out :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10701636
> *over night me a in and out  :cheesy:
> *


with a bite missing thats shit smells so good :biggrin: imma get one as soon as i get off the plane


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he'll be back to visit his favorite ****** darkass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2008, 10:34 PM~10701651
> *he'll be back to visit his favorite ****** darkass
> *


naw u need to come out there and make some money striping once u perfect your craft


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 10:18 PM~10700990
> *Majestix car show..  we rolling out Saturday
> *


hope it dont rain so it gets good! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously. anybody (besides brian) got a 14" with or without tire for sale?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 10:37 PM~10701662
> *hope it dont rain so it gets good! :biggrin:
> *


x2.. pm me info on the rooms :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:29 PM~10701626
> *inglewood is my hometown  :biggrin:
> yes will post some lowriding action for yall :biggrin:
> *


im gon have to go visit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 10:40 PM~10701683
> *im gon have to go visit
> *


jus hit me up the number wont change and if it do ill let the homies know... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 10:35 PM~10701659
> *naw u need to come out there and make some money striping once u perfect your craft
> *


if all goes well.. ill be out there patterning two impalas...
2 doors that is


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:41 PM~10701685
> *jus hit me up the number wont change and if it do ill let the homies know...  :biggrin:
> *


gon have to see wat cali has to offer since i might be movin there :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 20 2008, 10:42 PM~10701690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 u wont wanna leave..pretty women, weather and cars.. what more can u ask for??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 12:33 AM~10701647
> *with a bite missing thats shit smells so good  :biggrin: imma get one as soon as i get off the plane
> *


Ill even settle for Carls Jr criss cut fries :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 12:37 AM~10701665
> *seriously.  anybody (besides brian) got a 14" with or without tire for sale?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 10:46 PM~10701713
> *Ill even settle for Carls Jr criss cut fries :biggrin:
> *


beef bowl, rally's.... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 12:44 AM~10701704
> *:biggrin:
> :0 u wont wanna leave..pretty women, weather and cars.. what more can u ask for??
> *


that aint no lie!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 10:48 PM~10701729
> *that aint no lie!!!!
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:44 PM~10701704
> *:biggrin:
> :0 u wont wanna leave..pretty women, weather and cars.. what more can u ask for??
> *


homie is working on a business plan and im gon be investing in it so might end up over there helpin out.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 12:50 AM~10701742
> *homie is working on a business plan and im gon be investing in it so might end up over there helpin out.
> *


you hiring? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 10:50 PM~10701742
> *homie is working on a business plan and im gon be investing in it so might end up over there helpin out.
> *


hook me up :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:51 PM~10701747
> *hook me up :biggrin:
> *


investing or workin like a slave?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 10:53 PM~10701756
> *investing or workin like a slave?
> *


thats racist considering u talkin to a black guy... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 11:51 PM~10701746
> *you hiring? :biggrin:
> *


with quality work that you do shouldnt be no problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:54 PM~10701760
> *thats racist considering u talkin to a black guy... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 10:54 PM~10701764
> *with quality work that you do shouldnt be no problem.  :biggrin:
> *


white man always gotta take everything.. that was my chance at a job... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 21 2008, 12:54 AM~10701764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:  


















:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 10:58 PM~10701778
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> :angel:
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2008, 11:58 PM~10701780
> *
> *


there is a 63 callin ur name :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 11:58 PM~10701778
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> :angel:
> ...


http://houston.craigslist.org/car/688418083.html :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2008, 11:37 PM~10701665
> *seriously.  anybody (besides brian) got a 14" with or without tire for sale?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 01:02 AM~10701803
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/688418083.html :0  :biggrin:
> *


why is nick tryin to sell oscars wagon? its not even in Katy....lol its 3 blocks from me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 11:01 PM~10701797
> *there is a 63 callin ur name :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 12:13 AM~10701842
> *why is nick tryin to sell oscars wagon? its not even in Katy....lol its 3 blocks from me
> *


he said it was by katy? damn location so i can correct it?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 01:20 AM~10701874
> *he said it was by katy? damn location so i can correct it?
> *


Oscar said he would let me know when he wanted me to post it up for him..... :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 12:30 AM~10701939
> *Oscar said he would let me know when he wanted me to post it up for him..... :dunno:
> *


nick said to post it up and dat oscar waas gon give him some pics today


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 20 2008, 10:24 PM~10701069
> *I saw this guy...at least I think it was the right guy...in victoria...walking pushing a baby cart and walking with some chick.  I almost asked if that was the kid consumed in the back seat...hahaha I walked away holding back laughter.  Not to diss, but I thought it would have been some funny lay it low shit to say.....but didnt wanna do that infront of the old lady. :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 12:58 AM~10701780
> *
> *


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm....... Double Double!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 20 2008, 11:53 PM~10702048
> *Mmmmmmmmmmmmm....... Double Double!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yesssiiirrrrr


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 12:37 AM~10701665
> *seriously.  anybody (besides brian) got a 14" with or without tire for sale?
> *


I got one thats ''taco'd''


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 12:22 AM~10701576
> *for good... ill eat a in and out burger for u... :biggrin:
> *


ive heard of this place, gotta try it if I ever go to cali


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 12:55 AM~10701770
> *white man always gotta take everything.. that was my chance at a job... :0
> *


I rather hire 20 mexicans then the price of one white man


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 01:02 AM~10701803
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/688418083.html :0  :biggrin:
> *


1959 chevrolet wagon project. Clear title, very complete, missing the hood. Feel free to call with any questions at 281-838-6924. Asking $1,200 or best offer. 

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Any one have access to or have copies of the old school DJ screw Cds? My brother needs a little something to remind him of h-town all the way in Paris. Paris TX that is. :biggrin: If anyone does, hit me up, I'd greatly appreciate it.  OH yeah....BTW. My brothers green 64 Impala "Travieso 64" =SOLD :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 21 2008, 06:32 AM~10702825
> *Any one have access to or have copies of the old school DJ screw Cds?  My brother needs a little something to remind him of h-town all the way in Paris.  Paris TX that is. :biggrin:  If anyone does, hit me up, I'd greatly appreciate it.   OH yeah....BTW.  My brothers green 64 Impala "Travieso 64" =SOLD  :0
> *


i seen it yesterday.. my homeboys bought it..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 20 2008, 08:59 PM~10700747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rolling late like always :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 20 2008, 09:13 PM~10700932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and thats how we rool :nono: trailers unlees is a radical :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 09:34 PM~10701174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOCOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 06:48 AM~10702712
> *I rather hire 20 mexicans then the price of one white man
> *


same price you can hire 97298749213788 of your kin folk


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2008, 07:41 AM~10702859
> *i seen it yesterday.. my homeboys bought it..
> *



Yeah it was weird...My brother sold it form way out in Dallas through my other brother who went to my grandmothers where the car was being kept at and the guy that bought it was accompanied by his contact, our homie Kevin. Now he can get him that software that he needs for school


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 08:53 AM~10702918
> *same price you can hire 97298749213788 of your kin folk
> 
> 
> ...


 Only difference is, my ppl buy food and sheetmetal housing. Ur ppl buy booze, los tigris del noltre tapes, 15x10 prime wheels, tiger paw tires, boomerang antennas, yo sammity sam mud flaps, while in their 1990 f150s or crown victorias jamin to wetter music while fighting and fornicating with each other


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 07:09 AM~10702979
> *Only difference is, my ppl buy food and sheetmetal housing. Ur ppl buy booze, los tigris del noltre tapes, 15x10 prime wheels, tiger paw tires, boomerang antennas, yo sammity sam mud flaps, while in their 1990 f150s or crown victorias  jamin to wetter music while fighting and fornicating with each other
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 21 2008, 05:39 AM~10702696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SIC IN THE LATE 90S


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 09:09 AM~10702979
> *Only difference is, my ppl buy food and sheetmetal housing. Ur ppl buy booze, los tigris del noltre tapes, 15x10 prime wheels, tiger paw tires, boomerang antennas, yo sammity sam mud flaps, while in their 1990 f150s or crown victorias  jamin to wetter music while fighting and fornicating with each other
> *


 :0


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2008, 12:04 PM~10703853
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 12:58 AM~10701780
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 21 2008, 11:14 AM~10704374
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 21 2008, 08:09 AM~10702979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like 













heres brian.. listening to chili peppers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, and i got another rim with 175/40 tire free of charge.. (don't ask how, impala65 might be watching).


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 21 2008, 02:15 PM~10704739
> *:biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 02:38 PM~10704892
> *tiger paws are actually good tires, too bad they dont come in 175/40 whitewall.
> more like
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 12:39 PM~10704908
> *oh, and i got another rim with 175/40 tire free of charge..  (don't ask how, impala65 might be watching).
> *


you're putting low profiles on your 14's? :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 06:49 AM~10702715
> *1959 chevrolet wagon project. Clear title, very complete, missing the hood. Feel free to call with any questions at 281-838-6924. Asking $1,200 or best offer.
> 
> :uh:
> *


wats so hard to grasp that its a very complete project for the exception of the hood  

and i tought yo kind where somewhat smart :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 03:44 PM~10705399
> *wats so hard to grasp that its a very complete project for the exception of the hood
> 
> and i tought yo kind where somewhat smart :uh:
> *


Definition of the word "complete", look it up, then let me know what you read 
im just fukin with him, thats my boys ride :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 02:47 PM~10705434
> *Definition of the word "complete", look it up, then let me know what you read
> *


actually my homegurl posted up for me and told her to elaborate but guess she was in a hurry...told her to put complete for exception of hood... but figured if you where lookin for a 59 wagon you wouldnt be a dick to see if there is a error in tha post. but guess people with no intentions got superman and save the day :uh:

ill text her and tell her to edit it for you! thanx


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 03:49 PM~10705466
> *actually my homegurl posted up for me and told her to elaborate but guess she was in a hurry...told her to put complete for exception of hood... but figured if you where lookin for a 59 wagon you wouldnt be a dick to see if there is a error in tha post. but guess people with no intentions got superman and save the day :uh:
> 
> ill text her and tell her to edit it for you! thanx
> *


oh thats yours? I thought it was my homies. I apoligize if I hurt your feelings


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 02:47 PM~10705434
> *Definition of the word "complete", look it up, then let me know what you read
> im just fukin with him, thats my boys ride  :biggrin:
> *


lol oscar or nick?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 20 2008, 10:42 PM~10701694
> *gon have to see wat cali has to offer since i might be movin there :0
> *


U AINT COMING BACK ONCE U SEE IT........GOT FAMILY OUT THERE AND TRUST ME BOWTIES........ITS DA BIDNIZZ OUT THERE....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WISH I HAD DA MONEY ILL DIP ON OVER TO CALI FOR GOOD!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 03:51 PM~10705493
> *lol oscar or nick?
> *


oscar aka "fonzy"


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 02:52 PM~10705498
> *U AINT COMING BACK ONCE U SEE IT........GOT FAMILY OUT THERE AND TRUST ME BOWTIES........ITS DA BIDNIZZ OUT THERE....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WISH I HAD DA MONEY ILL DIP ON OVER TO CALI FOR GOOD!!
> *


 :biggrin: H town aint so bad, first time i stepped foot in miami i was like fk texas im never goin back but my moms got sick so i had to come help out my fams. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 03:53 PM~10705508
> *oscar aka "fonzy"
> *


I have pics of the 59 somewhere :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 03:49 PM~10705466
> *actually my homegurl posted up for me and told her to elaborate but guess she was in a hurry...told her to put complete for exception of hood... but figured if you where lookin for a 59 wagon you wouldnt be a dick to see if there is a error in tha post. but guess people with no intentions got superman and save the day :uh:
> 
> ill text her and tell her to edit it for you! thanx
> *


btw, im not that smart if im on this stupid azz site LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 03:59 PM~10705573
> *I have pics of the 59 somewhere :0
> *


me too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 21 2008, 11:14 AM~10704374
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 01:54 PM~10705524
> *:biggrin:  DAS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I LOVE MY CITY BUT THIS IS ONE UGLY ASS DUMP TO BE AT...........YEA MIAMI IS ACTUALLY A BETTER PLACE TO ME SINCE U AINT GOTA WORRY BOUT AS MANY HARDHEADS AS OUT THERE IN CALI..........BUT I HEARD THE WEATHER IN FL.IS SIMILAR TO OURS SO THAT AINT A GOOD THING.... *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 02:59 PM~10705574
> *btw, im not that smart if im on this stupid azz site LOL
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 04:01 PM~10705585
> *me too
> *


I would go take more pics but theres too much crap in the way :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 04:02 PM~10705598
> *DAS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>I LOVE MY CITY BUT THIS IS ONE UGLY ASS DUMP TO BE AT...........YEA MIAMI IS ACTUALLY A BETTER PLACE TO ME SINCE <span style=\'color:red\'>U AINT GOTA WORRY BOUT AS MANY HARDHEADS AS OUT THERE IN CALI..........
> *


buh, isnt cali gang central (quoting the documentary "Gangland")


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 04:04 PM~10705610
> *I would go take more pics but theres too much crap in the way :biggrin:
> *


Oscar said to get your azz over to his yob!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 03:02 PM~10705598
> *MIAMI IS ACTUALLY A BETTER PLACE TO ME SINCE U AINT GOTA WORRY BOUT AS MANY HARDHEADS AS OUT THERE IN CALI..........
> *


dont know what part youve been to but miami aint no walk in tha park...

when i lived in chicago it reminded me of a dirty houston. 

guess there is no place like home. plus i guessed i missed my impalas. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 04:06 PM~10705625
> *Oscar said to get your azz over to his yob!
> *


called him four times yesterday (and no answer) :uh: should have never alowed him to hookup with Chell's lil sis :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 21 2008, 07:32 AM~10702825
> *Any one have access to or have copies of the old school DJ screw Cds?  My brother needs a little something to remind him of h-town all the way in Paris.  Paris TX that is. :biggrin:  If anyone does, hit me up, I'd greatly appreciate it.   OH yeah....BTW.  My brothers green 64 Impala "Travieso 64" =SOLD  :0
> *


i can give your brother 16 or so mp3 dvds of all houston screw music if he likes..


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 10:34 PM~10701174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another Elementz Labz Creation...



i will be there to show some love....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 21 2008, 02:05 PM~10705619
> *buh, isnt cali gang central (quoting the documentary "Gangland")
> *


READ IT RIGHT CHINO COCHINO


> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 21 2008, 02:06 PM~10705628
> *dont know what part youve been to but miami aint no walk in tha park...
> 
> when i lived in chicago it reminded me of a dirty houston.
> ...


WELL YEA THERES SOME PLACES IN HOUSTON THAT AINT NO WALK IN A PARK........WAIT YES THERE IS LOL.......BUT ANYWAYS THERES HARDHEADS EVERYWHERE BUT U GOTA B REAL COMPARED TO DA %OF "GANGBANGERS"IN CALI COMPARED TO DA "GOONS"IN FL..........ILL TAKE MY CHANCES IN FL ANY DAY........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 02:49 PM~10705946
> *:uh:
> *


U PLAN ON GOING TO TULSA ******???? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 04:50 PM~10705950
> *U PLAN ON GOING TO TULSA ******???? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


dunno..... you?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 02:56 PM~10705986
> *dunno..... you?
> *


YEA HOPEFULLY..........AINT LOOKING TOO GOOD THO I AINT BEEN TO WORK SINCE SATURDAY CUZ OF MY ARM...........SIC713 I NEED SOME BODY WORK TO MY ARM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........BUT I DO PLAN ON GOING OUT THERE THO TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' touristy actin azz ****** you wanna move to another city, do it.. dont talk about it be about it. otherwise stfu. just FYI.  





:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 21 2008, 06:32 AM~10702825
> *Any one have access to or have copies of the old school DJ screw Cds?  My brother needs a little something to remind him of h-town all the way in Paris.  Paris TX that is. :biggrin:  If anyone does, hit me up, I'd greatly appreciate it.   OH yeah....BTW.  My brothers green 64 Impala "Travieso 64" =SOLD  :0
> *


i got over 200 titles....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 21 2008, 03:12 PM~10705678
> *i can give your brother 16 or so mp3 dvds of all houston screw music if he likes..
> *


 :uh: 
never give anything away. always charge.. and add on sentimental value.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 04:43 PM~10706315
> *o' touristy actin azz ******        you wanna move to another city, do it..  dont talk about it be about it.  otherwise stfu.    just FYI.
> :biggrin:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10706340
> *Lol!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 04:47 PM~10706343
> *
> *


Always good for some shit talkin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 21 2008, 04:50 PM~10706360
> *Always good for some shit talkin.
> *


 i do my best.. it was getting little too friendly in this bitch. i couldnt have that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 05:45 PM~10706332
> *:uh:
> never give anything away.  add on sentimental value</span></span>.
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2008, 09:06 AM~10703490
> *SIC IN THE LATE 90S
> 
> 
> ...




MORE LIKE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 05:50 PM~10706363
> *  i do my best.. it was getting little too friendly in this bitch. i couldnt have that.
> *


No shit, thought I was at a Luby's restaurant :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 04:50 PM~10706363
> *  i do my best.. it was getting little too friendly in this bitch. i couldnt have that.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 21 2008, 05:54 PM~10706398
> *MORE LIKE
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 19 2008, 04:27 PM~10689321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wat up carlos(low inc) que rollo homito, what are the plans for monday- memorial day...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@May 21 2008, 10:21 AM~10703987
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 21 2008, 10:00 PM~10708583
> *wat up carlos(low inc) que rollo homito, what are the plans for monday- memorial day...
> *


bet yall aint talmbout rollin the rides to g-town......i wanna roll ........anyone down :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2008, 08:15 PM~10708774
> *bet yall aint talmbout rollin the rides to g-town......i wanna roll ........anyone down :0
> *


RITE HERE HOMIE  we b rolling on a fressh new street hopper, and take xtra parts 4 the ABUSE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

if i dont pick up my parts car this weekend im down to ride if i do i would be at the shop monday putting in sum hours on LA CHANCLA :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'll be on da grind monday. time and a half.. fk memorial day.. money is money.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 04:10 PM~10705663
> *called him four times yesterday (and no answer) :uh: should have never alowed him to hookup with Chell's lil sis :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I havent seen him in months LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 08:35 PM~10709003
> *i'll be on da grind monday.      time and a half..    fk memorial day..    money is money.
> *


work owned :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 04:29 PM~10705789
> *READ IT RIGHT CHINO COCHINO
> 
> WELL YEA THERES SOME PLACES IN HOUSTON THAT AINT NO WALK IN A PARK........WAIT YES THERE IS LOL.......BUT ANYWAYS THERES HARDHEADS EVERYWHERE BUT U GOTA B REAL COMPARED TO DA %OF "GANGBANGERS"IN CALI COMPARED TO DA "GOONS"IN FL..........ILL TAKE MY CHANCES IN FL ANY DAY........
> *


I just did, my mistake


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 21 2008, 08:21 PM~10708856
> *if i dont pick up my parts car this weekend im down to ride if i do i would be at the shop monday putting in sum hours on LA CHANCLA :0
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

whtas up switches4life


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

few items will have for sale this weekend.. 

fosgate ravdvd1 (new in box.. never used, requires external amps)
couple of fosgate "power" amps.. 2 channel and 4 channel 

have a 2 channel power acoustic amp.. didnt want to part with it..but make over,never know. 

pics coming soon.  


thought give ya'll local mother fkr's first dibs.. and people say i aint nice.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 21 2008, 09:40 PM~10709053
> *work owned :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 21 2008, 08:43 PM~10709089
> *whtas up switches4life
> *


CHILLING HOMIE, there was some hang out earlier at 45 and almeda it was packed, most lowerd trucks on stock wheels, couple of dubs , few bikes, and some ladys too :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 08:44 PM~10709097
> *few items will have for sale this weekend..
> 
> fosgate ravdvd1 (new in box.. never used, requires external amps)
> ...


oh wana be friends now because brian punked me out looking ass negga . :0 just messing with you dawg :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2008, 08:50 PM~10709165
> *CHILLING HOMIE,  there was some hang out earlier at 45 and almeda it was packed, most lowerd trucks on stock wheels, couple of dubs , few bikes, and some ladys too :biggrin:
> *


people used to hang out on edgebrook and 45 maybe they still do but yea it was mostly trucks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

LAKERS BITCHES..... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2008, 08:18 PM~10708821
> *RITE HERE HOMIE  we b rolling on a fressh new street hopper, and take xtra parts 4 the ABUSE
> *


whats tha deal vato? :biggrin: what kind of hopper hno:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 21 2008, 08:00 PM~10708583
> *wat up carlos(low inc) que rollo homito, what are the plans for monday- memorial day...
> *


what you got in mind :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 21 2008, 09:06 AM~10703490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and rara was talkin about that today.. we down...
lets me know whats up.. and what day.. we will roll out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 21 2008, 09:33 PM~10709598
> *hahah... you a fool
> 
> me and rara was talkin about that today.. we down...
> ...


cant call a *****???? haters :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 21 2008, 09:52 PM~10709183
> *oh wana be friends now because brian punked me out  looking ass negga .  :0 just messing  with you dawg :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: prices just went up for you.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 11:48 PM~10710102
> *:uh:    prices just went up for you.
> *


guess bryan is rubbin off on ya :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 09:10 PM~10709368
> *LAKERS BITCHES..... :biggrin:
> *


fuck da lakers!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 11:25 PM~10710237
> *fuck da lakers!!!!!
> *


 :0 dont hate.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 11:29 PM~10710252
> *:0  dont hate.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: CALI UR IN TEXAS FOR ONE MORE WEEK HOMIE THEN U CAN JUMP ON DA LAKERS BANDWAGON!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10710287
> *:uh: CALI UR IN TEXAS FOR ONE MORE WEEK HOMIE THEN U CAN JUMP ON DA LAKERS BANDWAGON!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol.. i will be back in a while though... LAKERS BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 22 2008, 01:20 AM~10710217
> *guess bryan is rubbin off on ya :uh:
> *


 :uh: cochinos


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i just noticed we are on page 6969 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 11:50 PM~10709723
> *cant call a *****???? haters :biggrin:
> *


naw ***** you said you was leavin .......OLE GOING GOING BACK BACK TO CALI CALI ass *****


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 05:50 PM~10706363
> *  i do my best.. it was getting little too friendly in this bitch. i couldnt have that.
> *


ole friendly azz ***** :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:loco: here


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2008, 09:50 PM~10709723
> *cant call a *****???? haters :biggrin:
> *


i called you yestreday.. yo phone was off..
mike saw you in his work truck.. he tried to call.. same shit..
he reconozed the la magnum


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 04:45 PM~10706332
> *:uh:
> never give anything away.    always charge.. and add on sentimental value.
> *


Cant charge friends for things.... that would just be wrong...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 22 2008, 07:55 AM~10711038
> *Cant charge friends for things.... that would just be wrong...
> *



Sometimes you should, but if you choose not to, at least dont put yourself at a loss. Like if you do burn a bunch of discs, I'll be glad to buy a spindle and you can keep any leftover discs. Any preferred brand? If it comes down to it, I can come over with my external HD and copy it on there and I can do the disc burning, cause I also know time is money.

If you or anyone on here has a hookup on camera equipment hit me up. I need at least an XT or XTi in Canon or whatever the entry level Nikon is..I think D40..not sure on model numbers. My Sony isnt quite holding up against my Canon when I send out my photographer.


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2008, 08:09 AM~10711107
> *Sometimes you should, but if you choose not to, at least dont put yourself at a loss.  Like if you do burn a bunch of discs, I'll be glad to buy a spindle and you can keep any leftover discs.  Any preferred brand?  If it comes down to it, I can come over with my external HD and copy it on there and I can do the disc burning, cause I also know time is money.
> 
> If you or anyone on here has a hookup on camera equipment hit me up.  I need at least an XT or XTi in Canon or whatever the entry level Nikon is..I think D40..not sure on model numbers.  My Sony isnt quite holding up against my Canon when I send out my photographer.
> *


Your right on that.. thats very true. but considering i got alot of cds still left over its no biggy on the burning.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2008, 09:29 AM~10711203
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

got some goodies in for my homie...these won't be sitting in the closet for a few yrs...will be put to good use... JD is cool people...


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 22 2008, 08:34 AM~10711221
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 22 2008, 08:21 AM~10711164
> *Your right on that.. thats very true. but considering i got alot of cds still left over its no biggy on the burning.
> *


Well thats cool....he says he only has a CD player....and I dont think it plays mp3s....so I am guessing his most desired tracks would be the old school Screw releases.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2008, 09:05 AM~10711343
> *got some goodies in for my homie...these won't be sitting in the closet for a few yrs...will be put to good use... JD is cool people...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 22 2008, 10:16 AM~10711419
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



wut u doin today?


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10711401
> *Well thats cool....he says he only has a CD player....and I dont think it plays mp3s....so I am guessing his most desired tracks would be the old school Screw releases.
> *


ok sir i will hit you up when i get'er done. 


Oh and i still aint seen joe to give u the pics from our carshow, he wasnt at the last meeting we had.. but when i see him he will get it and he took 98.7% of the pics i took the rest....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 22 2008, 09:20 AM~10711441
> *ok sir i will hit you up when i get'er done.
> Oh and i still aint seen joe to give u the pics from our carshow, he wasnt at the last meeting we had.. but when i see him he will get it and he took 98.7% of the pics i took the rest....
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2008, 10:11 AM~10711392
> *What's up.
> *


NARANJAS, JUST SAYIN HI :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 22 2008, 09:16 AM~10711419
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *



some like this would kill em on that new ride....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 22 2008, 04:15 AM~10710659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i posted the new number black ass... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 22 2008, 09:17 AM~10711425
> *wut u doin today?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 22 2008, 09:41 AM~10711561
> *NARANJAS, JUST SAYIN HI  :wave:
> *


Hi! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2008, 08:22 AM~10711820
> *Hi! :biggrin:
> *


YOU GET BENT OVER...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP+May 22 2008, 07:55 AM~10711038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sneak dissin' and they almost nice as mine.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 11:01 AM~10712094
> *:uh:
> no sneak dissin'    and they almost nice as mine.
> *


none needed.....i was referring to you......

actually nicer than yours....cross laces triple gold.....show hubs and knockoffs will bein in soon.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 21 2008, 06:34 PM~10706703
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 

ANSWER PHONE WHEN YOU SEE A BLACK MAN NUMBER SHOW UP. MAN GET BUSINESS TO DISCUSS WITH THE WHITE MAN.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 22 2008, 10:23 AM~10711829
> *YOU GET BENT OVER...........
> *


 :buttkick: 

Did you?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2008, 10:15 PM~10708774
> *bet yall aint talmbout rollin the rides to g-town......i wanna roll ........anyone down :0
> *


lets ride homie, u know im down fo what ever!!SO ITS ON OR WHAT? how about a roll call, whos down... :wave:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2008, 11:15 AM~10712192
> *none needed.....i was referring to you......
> 
> actually nicer than yours....cross laces triple gold.....show hubs and knockoffs will bein in soon....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i actually dont like cross lace. but to each their own. oh,and thats a gold ring.. my hub is gold with chrome ring. gold screws and gold ring on k/o.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 12:44 PM~10712382
> *:uh:
> 
> ANSWER PHONE WHEN YOU SEE A BLACK MAN NUMBER SHOW UP. MAN GET BUSINESS TO DISCUSS WITH THE WHITE MAN.............. :biggrin:
> *


dont feel bad, he never answers his phone. He looks at the caller ID and says "son of a bitch, Im not answerin that". LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 12:53 PM~10712437
> *i actually dont like cross lace.    but to each their own.      oh,and thats a gold ring..  my hub is gold with chrome ring.  gold screws and gold ring on k/o.
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking of buying some z's, there cheaper, and have a wide range of custom options.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 12:02 PM~10712514
> *I was actually thinking of buying some z's, there cheaper, and have a wide range of custom options.
> *


well dayton will do custom orders. but yeah.. prolly cost more. and i like z's k/o. think they stop making the k/o with screws.. glad i got mine before that.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2008, 10:05 AM~10711343
> *got some goodies in for my homie...these won't be sitting in the closet for a few yrs...will be put to good use... JD is cool people...
> 
> 
> ...


those would look nice on the glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 22 2008, 08:05 AM~10711343
> *got some goodies in for my homie...these won't be sitting in the closet for a few yrs...will be put to good use... JD is cool people...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 01:00 PM~10712505
> *dont feel bad, he never answers his phone. He looks at the caller ID and says "son of a bitch, Im not answerin that". LOL
> *


IF HE WANT TO MAKE SOME MONEY HE BETTER ANSWER THE DAMN PHONE. BLACK MAN TRYING TO SPEND MONEY WITH THE WHITE MAN AND NEED THE SHIT BY SATURDAY............ :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SUP COCO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 12:17 PM~10713015
> *IF HE WANT TO MAKE SOME MONEY HE BETTER ANSWER THE DAMN PHONE. BLACK MAN TRYING TO SPEND MONEY WITH THE WHITE MAN AND NEED THE SHIT BY SATURDAY............ :angry:
> *


WHITE MAN SAID BLACK MAN MONEY AINT GOOD ENUFF FOR EM.................. :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 01:44 PM~10713151
> *WHITE MAN SAID BLACK MAN MONEY AINT GOOD ENUFF FOR EM.................. :0  :0
> *


only color that matters is green.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

For all my lowridin friends here is the link to my ESPN interview that aired on SportsCenter this past Sunday for those of you who want to watch!


http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/...401989&n8pe6c=2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 22 2008, 01:59 PM~10713261
> *For all my lowridin friends here is the link to my ESPN interview that aired on SportsCenter this past Sunday for those of you who want to watch!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/...401989&n8pe6c=2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Cely, rivistyle, Medusa

Takin a break from workin on rivi? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 22 2008, 03:21 PM~10713409
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Cely, rivistyle, Medusa
> 
> ...



uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....ya. thats wut im doin :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 22 2008, 02:22 PM~10713416
> *uuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....ya.  thats wut im doin :biggrin:
> *


speakin of, i need get off my ass and get to workin on ride


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 22 2008, 01:59 PM~10713261
> *For all my lowridin friends here is the link to my ESPN interview that aired on SportsCenter this past Sunday for those of you who want to watch!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/...401989&n8pe6c=2
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 02:17 PM~10713015
> *IF HE WANT TO MAKE SOME MONEY HE BETTER ANSWER THE DAMN PHONE. BLACK MAN TRYING TO SPEND MONEY WITH THE WHITE MAN AND NEED THE SHIT BY SATURDAY............ :angry:
> *


why dont the black man borrow some $$$ to the asian man  :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 22 2008, 02:59 PM~10713261
> *For all my lowridin friends here is the link to my ESPN interview that aired on SportsCenter this past Sunday for those of you who want to watch!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/...401989&n8pe6c=2
> *


put a wig on danny and have him clear the ring LMAO


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 01:00 PM~10712505
> *dont feel bad, he never answers his phone. He looks at the caller ID and says "son of a bitch, Im not answerin that". LOL
> *


kinda hard to answer when ur sleepin :uh: 9missed calls (5from 2pac :uh: ) and 11texts :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 02:17 PM~10713015
> *IF HE WANT TO MAKE SOME MONEY HE BETTER ANSWER THE DAMN PHONE. BLACK MAN TRYING TO SPEND MONEY WITH THE WHITE MAN AND NEED THE SHIT BY SATURDAY............ :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 04:00 PM~10713757
> *kinda hard to answer when ur sleepin :uh: 9missed calls (5from 2pac :uh: ) and 11texts  :uh:
> *


wake ur azz up sleeping beauty :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 04:06 PM~10713816
> *wake ur azz up sleeping beauty  :cheesy:
> *


im gonna blow that baller phone of yours up around 3 or 4 am  and interrupt ur kitten n puppy buffet dreams :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 04:23 PM~10713947
> *im gonna blow that baller phone of yours up around 3 or 4 am  and interrupt ur kitten n puppy buffet dreams :biggrin:
> *


in my dreams, Im killed in a "swedish bikini team avalanch" :biggrin:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Liv4Lacs, did u ever to the Mambos Pkg lot dwn Harrisburg?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 22 2008, 02:49 PM~10713642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@May 22 2008, 03:27 PM~10713988
> *Hey Liv4Lacs, did u ever to the Mambos Pkg lot dwn Harrisburg?
> *


he skurred of the hood.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@May 22 2008, 04:27 PM~10713988
> *Hey Liv4Lacs, did u ever to the Mambos Pkg lot dwn Harrisburg?
> *


yeah......... whos this


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

I saw u there, we didn't properly meet, I was checking out your cadi, the blue convertible one. U said ur name and I asked my friend, Boiler what your site name was and he told me, juz checkin to see if u were the same guy I met that day.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 22 2008, 02:39 PM~10713119
> *SUP COCO
> *


WHAT'S UP?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 02:44 PM~10713151
> *WHITE MAN SAID BLACK MAN MONEY AINT GOOD ENUFF FOR EM.................. :0  :0
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 02:51 PM~10713195
> *only color that matters is green.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 03:45 PM~10713613
> *why dont the black man borrow some $$$ to the asian man    :cheesy:
> *


WHITE MAN MAKE BETTER PRODUCTS THE ASIAN MAN........... :biggrin: BUT ASIAN MAN HAS GOOD BUFFET ACROSS THE STREET FROM MY PLACE.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 04:00 PM~10713757
> *kinda hard to answer when ur sleepin :uh: 9missed calls (5from 2pac :uh: ) and 11texts  :uh:
> *


MAN I TRYING TO MAKE SOME MOVES AND I NEED YOU TO BE READY TO PUT IN SOME WORK......... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

they made it in :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cely+May 22 2008, 04:57 PM~10714213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone know where i can get some discount tickets for Sea World??? taking the family saturday..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 04:41 PM~10714097
> *yeah......... whos this
> *


U famous :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 22 2008, 05:20 PM~10714360
> *anyone know where i can get some discount tickets for Sea World??? taking the family saturday..
> *


Just put danny in a make shift swimming pool and bring the kiddos


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 05:24 PM~10714385
> *Just put danny in a make shift swimming pool and bring the kiddos
> *




dayyyyyyuuuuuummm hol' up mayne :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 05:21 PM~10714363
> *U famous :uh:
> *



























so are you!!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

The "B" Spot yo!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 22 2008, 05:45 PM~10714514
> *The "B" Spot yo!
> *


marked as spam


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 21 2008, 10:06 AM~10703490
> *SIC IN THE LATE 90S
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 22 2008, 01:59 PM~10713261
> *For all my lowridin friends here is the link to my ESPN interview that aired on SportsCenter this past Sunday for those of you who want to watch!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/...401989&n8pe6c=2
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 22 2008, 05:20 PM~10714360
> *anyone know where i can get some discount tickets for Sea World??? taking the family saturday..
> *


ask big pimp das his twin brother :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 05:24 PM~10714385
> *Just put danny in a make shift swimming pool and bring the kiddos
> *


damn u beat me to it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 22 2008, 06:09 PM~10714671
> *damn u beat me to it
> *


Wah hahahaha u snooze ya lose


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 22 2008, 04:20 PM~10714360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk you :guns: :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2008, 07:20 PM~10715129
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 06:51 PM~10714937
> *since i changed offices..    no more free passes there.  sorry.
> fk you  :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 06:38 PM~10715247
> *
> *


What's up chino?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 05:51 PM~10714937
> *since i changed offices..    no more free passes there.  sorry.
> fk you  :guns:  :guns:
> *


hey bedroom eyes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 22 2008, 06:33 PM~10715625
> *hey bedroom eyes
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 06:39 PM~10715666
> *:0
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 07:39 PM~10715666
> *:0
> *


hey ring bearer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 22 2008, 06:40 PM~10715677
> *hey ring bearer
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+May 22 2008, 07:33 PM~10715625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 22 2008, 06:40 PM~10715677
> *hey ring bearer
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10709537
> *whats tha deal vato? :biggrin: what kind of hopper hno:
> *


single, senor  ready to burn some chinas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 22 2008, 08:33 PM~10715625
> *hey bedroom eyes
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@May 22 2008, 02:57 PM~10714213
> *I saw u there, we didn't properly meet, I was checking out your cadi, the blue convertible one. U said ur name and I asked my friend, Boiler what your site name was and he told me, juz checkin to see if u were the same guy I met that day.
> *


   :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2008, 07:57 PM~10715804
> *single, senor   ready to burn some chinas  :biggrin:
> *


:0 what ya'll gonna do to avengemydeath?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 08:30 PM~10716070
> *:0    what ya'll gonna do to avenge?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 07:30 PM~10716070
> *:0    what ya'll gonna do to avengemydeath?
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 09:30 PM~10716070
> *:0    what ya'll gonna do to avengemydeath?
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 07:30 PM~10716070
> *:0    what ya'll gonna do to avengemydeath?
> *


china motors :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2008, 07:52 PM~10716309
> *china motors :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 22 2008, 05:20 PM~10714360
> *anyone know where i can get some discount tickets for Sea World??? taking the family saturday..
> *


I KNOW WHERE YOU CAN GET NICE STAR WARS POSTERS............. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 22 2008, 08:59 PM~10716400
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do you feel me?  

anthony hamilton - do_you_feel_me.mp3 - 4.00MB


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 22 2008, 09:59 PM~10716400
> *:scrutinize:
> *


u aint ready :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 02:44 PM~10713151
> *WHITE MAN SAID BLACK MAN MONEY AINT GOOD ENUFF FOR EM.................. :0  :0
> *


WHITE MAN CALLED ME BACK GOING TO DO SOME BUSINESS TRANSACTIONS TOMORROW AND IN THE FUTURE............ :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+May 22 2008, 08:06 PM~10716476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 10:14 PM~10716528
> *WHITE MAN CALLED ME BACK GOING TO DO SOME BUSINESS TRANSACTIONS TOMORROW AND IN THE FUTURE............ :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


lies :scrutinize: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2008, 10:35 PM~10709003
> *i'll be on da grind monday.      time and a half..    fk memorial day..    money is money.
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2008, 01:33 PM~10712765
> *those would look nice on the glasshouse :biggrin:
> *


you get it yet beesh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea right big pimp u know if your job gave u holidays you would be at home chillin i know ima be at home chillin maybe grillin. im on thanksgiving, christmas and new years though...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 10:20 PM~10716582
> *lies :scrutinize:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :angry: :banghead:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10716644
> *you get it yet beesh?
> *


stop puttin me on blast foo. :biggrin: i think im just gonna take a trip out there.maybe hit las vegas since its close


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 10:28 PM~10716665
> *yea right big pimp u know if your job gave u holidays you would be at home chillin i know ima be at home chillin maybe grillin. im on thanksgiving, christmas and new years though...
> *


FIRE THE GRILL UP AND I'LL BE THERE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 08:32 PM~10716702
> *FIRE THE GRILL UP AND I'LL BE THERE.......... :biggrin:
> *


free loader... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 08:32 PM~10716702
> *FIRE THE GRILL UP AND I'LL BE THERE.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2008, 08:52 PM~10716309
> *china motors :uh:
> *


ain't his fault his kin folk made em. damn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2008, 10:31 PM~10716699
> *stop puttin me on blast foo. :biggrin: i think im just gonna take a trip out there.maybe hit las vegas since its close
> *


not putting you on blast, wanting to check it out when you get in here one of these years :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 09:28 PM~10716665
> *yea right big pimp u know if your job gave u holidays you would be at home chillin i know ima be at home chillin maybe grillin. im on thanksgiving, christmas and new years though...
> *


fk that.. i even signed up for OT.. doing 8am-1130pm monday. half of those hours are at double time/half broke ***** try to do big things.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2008, 07:55 PM~10715348
> *What's up chino?
> *


Nada, just waitin on the new pad. What up with u?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 08:35 PM~10716746
> *fk that.. i even signed up for OT..    doing 8am-1130pm monday. half of those hours are at double time/half      broke ***** try to do big things.
> *


for what, all u gonna do is trick it off, aint like u gonna put it in the ride, like a real player


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 22 2008, 10:33 PM~10716713
> *free loader... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: 

I'LL TAKE A 20 OZ. DRINK............ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2008, 10:33 PM~10716724
> *not putting you on blast, wanting to check it out when you get in here one of these years  :twak:
> *


same here.callin the shippin company tomorrow.maybe doing a direct thing instead of a network thing.and i really dont want to drive to nevada and back.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 08:37 PM~10716761
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I'LL TAKE A 20 OZ. DRINK............ :biggrin:
> *


lol...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got that _*chauuunch*_ all spread eagle  



> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@May 19 2008, 06:27 PM~10689321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 10:33 PM~10716715
> *:0
> *


YOU NEED TO BE READY FOR WHEN BLACK PEOPLE COME OVER TO TAKE OVER SOME SPACE SUNDAY TO PUT IN WORK.......... :0 

SO GET DRINKS READY........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2008, 10:37 PM~10716767
> *same here.callin the shippin company tomorrow.maybe doing a direct thing instead of a network thing.and i really dont want to drive to nevada and back.
> *


i know what you mean. slo and me will be picking up a regal up east tx in mid june. will be hot as fuck.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2008, 10:38 PM~10716774
> *got that chauuunch all spread eagle
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 09:30 PM~10716070
> *:0    what ya'll gonna do to avengemydeath?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 08:39 PM~10716782
> *YOU NEED TO BE READY FOR WHEN BLACK PEOPLE COME OVER TO TAKE OVER SOME SPACE SUNDAY TO PUT IN WORK.......... :0
> 
> SO GET DRINKS READY........ :biggrin:
> *


u must have never been to mo city....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 22 2008, 10:36 PM~10716750
> *Nada, just waitin on the new pad. What up with u?
> *


time of the month o que puto?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 10:41 PM~10716803
> *u must have never been to mo city....
> *


ONLY A FEW TIME JUST TO MAKE DROP OFFS THEN ROLL OUT...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 10:43 PM~10716824
> *ONLY A FEW TIME JUST TO MAKE DROP OFFS THEN ROLL OUT...
> *


damn son, you got kids all over texas. limit 2 kids per person on July 4th :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 08:43 PM~10716824
> *ONLY A FEW TIME JUST TO MAKE DROP OFFS THEN ROLL OUT...
> *


you will fit right in, but they gonna wonder why u in a low..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2008, 10:44 PM~10716831
> *damn son, you got kids all over texas.  limit 2 kids per person on July 4th  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :tears: 

THOUGHT I HAD OPPORTUNTIY TO SHOW FAMILY THAT I LOVE THEM ALL....  BABY MAMAS WAS GOING TO LOVE ME LONG TIME FOR DOING SO.... :angel: GUESS I HAVE TO DISAPPOINT A FEW......... :nosad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 08:45 PM~10716840
> *you will fit right in, but they gonna wonder why u in a low..
> *


they gon ask em..."y u ridin them 10"daytonas nicca?????????"..............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 10:47 PM~10716871
> *:twak:  :tears:
> 
> THOUGHT I HAD OPPORTUNTIY TO SHOW FAMILY THAT I LOVE THEM ALL....  BABY MAMAS WAS GOING TO LOVE ME LONG TIME FOR DOING SO.... :angel: GUESS I HAVE TO DISAPPOINT A FEW......... :nosad:
> *


ok, bring them all. if they drink 40'z, then bring your own supply.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 10:45 PM~10716840
> *you will fit right in, but they gonna wonder why u in a low..
> *


I'LL PUT 30'S AND FAKE VOGUES ON B4 I GET THERE........ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 08:50 PM~10716909
> *I'LL PUT 30'S AND FAKE VOGUES ON B4 I GET THERE........  :biggrin:
> *


shit then it might get stolen...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2008, 10:49 PM~10716893
> *ok, bring them all.  if they drink 40'z, then bring your own supply.
> *


THEY DRINK THEM STR8 OUT THE BOTTLE WITH NIPPLE ON THEM......... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 10:52 PM~10716934
> *THEY DRINK THEM STR8 OUT THE BOTTLE WITH NIPPLE ON THEM......... :0
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 08:50 PM~10716909
> *I'LL PUT 30'S AND FAKE VOGUES ON B4 I GET THERE........  :biggrin:
> *


dont 4get da grill n women in front......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 10:52 PM~10716931
> *shit then it might get stolen...
> *


 :angry: I'LL HAVE TO BRING MY SIX SHOOTER WITH ME.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 10:54 PM~10716964
> *:angry: I'LL HAVE TO BRING MY SIX SHOOTER WITH ME.......
> *


R.I.P. 2PAC again :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 10:52 PM~10716938
> *dont 4get da grill n women in front......
> *


I ROLL BULL HORNS WITH TRUNK SOUNDING LIKE IT GOT A MARCHING BAD IN IT.............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha that boy said 6 shooter


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 10:50 PM~10716909
> *I'LL PUT 30'S AND FAKE VOGUES ON B4 I GET THERE........  :biggrin:
> *


Mo city roll real vogues!!!! nawf side ride tha fake shit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 08:59 PM~10717005
> *Mo city roll real vogues!!!! nawf side ride tha fake shit
> *


fuck u westside focker!!!!!!........................... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10717014
> *fuck u westside focker!!!!!!........................... :0
> *


were they also ride real mayo n mustard  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 09:02 PM~10717037
> *were they also ride real mayo n mustard   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ...ahhhhhhhhh fuck houston i officially live in spring,tx now........das some bullshit!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

when I used to work for cadillac Id buy all the used vogues..... For every 5 sets Id sell on tha south side Id only sell one on the north side........ :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:03 PM~10717048
> *:uh: ...ahhhhhhhhh fuck houston i officially live in spring,tx now........das some bullshit!!!!!!
> *


Spring0wned :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2008, 10:55 PM~10716969
> *R.I.P. 2PAC again  :angel:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 09:05 PM~10717069
> *when I used to work for cadillac Id buy all the used vogues..... For every 5 sets Id sell on tha south side Id only sell one on the north side........  :uh:
> *


cuz da south a whole buncha morons who gon pay an overpriced whiteboy for dat shit!!! :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:06 PM~10717082
> *cuz da south a whole buncha morons who gon pay an overpriced whiteboy for dat shit!!! :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


atleast theyd spend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 09:36 PM~10716753
> *for what, all u gonna do is trick it off, aint like u gonna put it in the ride, like a real player
> *


 :uh: i put what i can in da ride.. i aint stackin big money like you in the purple dinosour scrubs.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10717005
> *Mo city roll real vogues!!!! nawf side ride tha fake shit
> *


WELL I LIVE ON THE NORTHSIDE CAN'T AFFORD REAL VOUGES SO I HAVE MAGIC MARKER IN BACK POCKET READY TO PUT IN WORK...... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 09:08 PM~10717094
> *atleast theyd spend
> *


MONEY TALK  ...............GUESS DAT MEAN I NEED TO SHUT UP CUZ I IS EL BROKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:09 PM~10717113
> *MONEY TALK  ...............GUESS DAT MEAN I NEED TO SHUT UP CUZ I IS EL BROKE!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT'S RIGHT SO THAT B.S. YOUR TALKIN NEEDS TO WALK...... :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 09:41 PM~10716803
> *u must have never been to mo city....
> *


fk mo city and fk da mo city police. bitch ass ******..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 09:10 PM~10717133
> *THAT'S RIGHT SO THAT B.S. YOUR TALKIN NEEDS TO WALK...... :buttkick:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 10:55 PM~10716975
> *ha that boy said 6 shooter
> *


GOTTA STAY STRAPPED THESE DAYS....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 09:10 PM~10717133
> *THAT'S RIGHT SO THAT B.S. YOUR TALKIN NEEDS TO WALK...... :buttkick:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 09:55 PM~10716975
> *ha that boy said 6 shooter
> *


****** aint robbin stage coaches.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 09:16 PM~10717214
> *GOTTA STAY STRAPPED THESE DAYS....
> *


DAM THINK IMA HAVE TO INVEST IN SOME HEAVY METAL FOR ME.....MY ASS WOOPIN DAYS IS OVER, I CANT EVEN WHIPE MY OWN ASS WITHOUT THIS WEAK ASS ARM DISLOCATING!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2008, 10:39 PM~10716786
> *i know what you mean.  slo and me will be picking up a regal up east tx in mid june.  will be hot as fuck.
> *


now imagine all the way to nevada and back


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:15 PM~10717205
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 09:18 PM~10717251
> ******* aint robbin stage coaches.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10717005
> *Mo city roll real vogues!!!! nawf side ride tha fake shit
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 10:19 PM~10717257
> *DAM THINK IMA HAVE TO INVEST IN SOME HEAVY METAL FOR ME.....MY ASS WOOPIN DAYS IS OVER, I CANT EVEN WHIPE MY OWN ASS WITHOUT THIS WEAK ASS ARM DISLOCATING!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


gunbroker.com


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:19 PM~10717257
> *DAM THINK IMA HAVE TO INVEST IN SOME HEAVY METAL FOR ME.....MY ASS WOOPIN DAYS IS OVER, I CANT EVEN WHIPE MY OWN ASS WITHOUT THIS WEAK ASS ARM DISLOCATING!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THAT FIGHT SHIT THESE DAYS. THEY WILL HAVE YOUR ASS LAID OUT B4 YOU GET TO RAISE YOU ARM........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 09:23 PM~10717307
> *gunbroker.com
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:19 PM~10717257
> *DAM THINK IMA HAVE TO INVEST IN SOME HEAVY METAL FOR ME.....MY ASS WOOPIN DAYS IS OVER, I CANT EVEN WHIPE MY OWN ASS WITHOUT THIS WEAK ASS ARM DISLOCATING!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


can't even go to arrandas these days w/o having a nawlins folk try to rob you and get hit several times by a cop by the way out. too bad the cop didn't have real aim and make a headshot on that fool.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2008, 11:18 PM~10717251
> ******* aint robbin stage coaches.
> *


HOLDEM DOWN.......... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 22 2008, 09:23 PM~10717307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT IF U QUICK,AND SMART ENUFF HOMIE .......................LIKE I SAID B4 I AINT ONE FOR DA PISTOL PLAY BUT BEING DAM NEAR HANDICAPPED I WONT HESITATE TO PULL IT..............AINT EVER HAD MY ASS WOOP AND DONT PLAN ON IT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:26 PM~10717347
> *
> 
> NOT IF U QUICK,AND SMART  ENUFF HOMIE .......................LIKE I SAID B4 I AINT ONE FOR DA PISTOL PLAY BUT BEING DAM NEAR HANDICAPPED I WONT HESITATE TO PULL IT..............AINT EVER HAD MY ASS WOOP AND DONT PLAN ON IT
> *


you sending out a challenge to the fellas on layitlow? :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2008, 09:36 PM~10717403
> *you sending out a challenge to the fellas on layitlow?  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ..............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 11:08 PM~10717106
> *WELL I LIVE ON THE NORTHSIDE CAN'T AFFORD REAL VOUGES SO I HAVE MAGIC MARKER IN BACK POCKET READY TO PUT IN WORK...... :0
> *


you gotta go see Monce n gettem shaved :biggrin: hes on off west and airline


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 11:40 PM~10717442
> *you gotta go see Monce n gettem shaved :biggrin: hes on off west and airline
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: haven't heard that name in a while. is he still shaving tires?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 09:40 PM~10717442
> *you gotta go see Monce n gettem shaved :biggrin: hes on off west and airline
> *


TIDWELL N JENSEN.....THNK ITS NICKS TIRES


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2008, 11:19 PM~10717259
> *now imagine all the way to nevada and back
> *


piece a cake :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 09:40 PM~10717442
> *you gotta go see Monce n gettem shaved :biggrin: hes on off west and airline
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY+May 22 2008, 11:19 PM~10717259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last I heard he was


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:42 PM~10717479
> *:biggrin:
> *


youngin :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:42 PM~10717479
> *:biggrin:
> *


This post has been edited by RAGALAC: Today, 11:44 PM :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 11:44 PM~10717495
> *piece a cake :cheesy:
> 
> Last I heard he was
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 09:46 PM~10717522
> *This post has been edited by RAGALAC: Today, 11:44 PM  :uh:
> *


CALLESE BOLILLO................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 22 2008, 11:41 PM~10717464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double postin ass foo :biggrin: well go pick up the glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 11:49 PM~10717586
> *CALLESE BOLILLO................... :biggrin:
> *


TIDWELL N JENSEN.....THNK ITS NICKS TIRES



too young to know tha deal :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2008, 11:51 PM~10717604
> *double postin ass foo :biggrin: well go pick up the glasshouse  :biggrin:
> *


lets go! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 11:53 PM~10717628
> *lets go!  :biggrin:
> *


u got trailer


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2008, 11:54 PM~10717644
> *u got trailer
> *


you gotta a truck? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 11:56 PM~10717659
> *you gotta a truck & $$$$ for expenses? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 11:40 PM~10717442
> *you gotta go see Monce n gettem shaved :biggrin: hes on off west and airline
> *


MIGHT BE THE TIRE SHOP I SEE WITH SHAVED WHITES OUT FRONT ALL THE TIME......... :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 11:56 PM~10717659
> *you gotta a truck? :biggrin:
> *


silverado i think its good enough


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2008, 11:56 PM~10717664
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 22 2008, 11:56 PM~10717664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2008, 12:01 AM~10717714
> *
> :buttkick:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2008, 12:01 AM~10717714
> *nope
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

places on lockwood shaves tires. think $10 each.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 09:52 PM~10717614
> *TIDWELL N JENSEN.....THNK ITS NICKS TIRES
> too young to know tha deal :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


THERE U GO AGAIN MR.OG.............HAD PLENTY OF CREAM FILLIN CUT OUT THEERE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@May 22 2008, 11:05 PM~10717753
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 23 2008, 12:19 AM~10717874
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 11:53 PM~10717628
> *lets go!  :biggrin:
> *


he doesnt want to go.he wants sumone else to do it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 23 2008, 01:27 AM~10718293
> *he doesnt want to go.he wants sumone else to do it :biggrin:
> *


EWWWWWWW ***** you gay :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 23 2008, 12:32 AM~10718311
> *EWWWWWWW ***** you gay :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: you watch tooo much tv :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 23 2008, 01:40 AM~10718332
> *:roflmao: you watch tooo much tv :biggrin:
> *


yes i do


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2008, 11:06 PM~10717077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you paste your pic over his face, you didnt really have to


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats going on this weekend???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 23 2008, 08:17 AM~10718868
> *Whats going on this weekend???
> *


im rollin the chevy to g town monday......i think houston styles and locos gonna roll also


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2008, 10:26 PM~10717347
> *
> 
> NOT IF U QUICK,AND SMART  ENUFF HOMIE .......................LIKE I SAID B4 I AINT ONE FOR DA PISTOL PLAY BUT BEING DAM NEAR HANDICAPPED I WONT HESITATE TO PULL IT..............AINT EVER HAD MY ASS WOOP AND DONT PLAN ON IT
> *


Ummmm wouldnt the kick and recoil yank your arm outta the socket too? :0 :dunno: 

You might need to learn to blow darts or some shit like that from a brutha from tha muthaland :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2008, 08:22 AM~10718881
> *im rollin the chevy to g town monday......i think houston styles and locos gonna roll also
> *


Sounds good. Whats going down over there?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

If I had the loot, this is what I'd get.











You can switch the barrels on it.

.44 Magnum 6-inch pistol (with magazine), 
.50AE 6-inch barrel and .50AE magazine
.357 Magnum 6-inch barrel + .357 bolt assembly and .357 magazine


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Just buy a .500 Smith. Biggest beast out there.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

For the ladies ???









For the pimps???


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

that has to be a pimp gun


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 09:41 PM~10716803
> *u must have never been to mo city....
> *


 :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

try this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+May 23 2008, 07:17 AM~10718868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok dirty harry. 


and i'm thinkin of getting something like this bushmaster pistol. before democrats take over and try to put the assault weapons ban back in place.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thought you might like this shirt devious...since you have a dislike for snitches.

:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 22 2008, 11:53 AM~10712437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 STALKER :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2008, 08:30 AM~10718915
> *If I had the loot, this is what I'd get.
> 
> 
> ...



whenever you wanna take a test drive, lemme know, i got ya covered. my stainless .44 and black phosphate .50AE :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 23 2008, 08:46 AM~10719298
> *whenever you wanna take a test drive, lemme know, i got ya covered.  my stainless .44 and black phosphate .50AE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WOW you can mix and match. :0 :biggrin: pretty tight


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2008, 10:10 AM~10719414
> *WOW you can mix and match. :0  :biggrin:  pretty tight
> *



yessir. as long as you have the newer Mark XIX series. the guns are modular, the frames are the same. between the .44 and .50, the bolts and slides are the same, you can leave them and jus swap barrels. the .357 you have to change the entire top half. pretty cool huh :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 23 2008, 09:38 AM~10719522
> *yessir.  as long as you have the newer Mark XIX series.  the guns are modular, the frames are the same.  between the .44 and .50, the bolts and slides are the same, you can leave them and jus swap barrels.  the .357 you have to change the entire top half.  pretty cool huh :biggrin:
> *


So can you put a body on a barrel and dispose of the barrel and get a new one? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2008, 06:22 AM~10718881
> *im rollin the chevy to g town monday......i think houston styles and locos gonna roll also
> *


betta put some a/c in da red modafucka!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 23 2008, 07:46 AM~10719298
> *whenever you wanna take a test drive, lemme know, i got ya covered.  my stainless .44 and black phosphate .50AE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


make sure it got no hot dog chili on it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2008, 06:25 AM~10718895
> *Ummmm wouldnt the kick and recoil yank your arm outta the socket too? :0  :dunno:
> 
> You might need to learn to blow darts or some shit like that from a brutha from tha muthaland :biggrin:
> *


naaaaaaaaa................well ill tell sic and slim to show me how to blow............ :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2008, 11:47 AM~10719938
> *betta put some a/c in da red modafucka!!!!!
> *


fuck a/c im ridin with tha roof open.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 23 2008, 09:47 AM~10719938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2008, 07:00 AM~10718688
> *did you paste your pic over his face, you didnt really have to
> *


LATIN PUT IN WORK ON THE ALBUM COVER.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2008, 12:13 PM~10720225
> *fuck a/c im ridin with tha roof open.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2008, 12:33 PM~10720355
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 23 2008, 10:36 AM~10720378
> *:uh:
> *


this guy here....dont u have some chucks to lace up??? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2008, 12:38 PM~10720392
> *this guy here....dont u have some chucks to lace up???  :0
> *


YEP HAVE ON THE NEW PAIR RIGHT NOW AND WILL BE HEAD OUT IN A FEW TO PICK UP SOME MORE......... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2008, 12:13 PM~10720225
> *fuck a/c im ridin with tha roof open.......
> *


vert? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 23 2008, 10:43 AM~10720440
> *YEP HAVE ON THE NEW PAIR RIGHT NOW AND WILL BE HEAD OUT IN A FEW TO PICK UP SOME MORE......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: u aint got these.... :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 23 2008, 12:55 PM~10720495
> *wut it do
> *


don't you have some a/c you need to hook up mr. building engineer? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 23 2008, 12:33 PM~10720355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2008, 12:47 PM~10720465
> *:biggrin: u aint got these.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


WIFEY NOT THAT SPECIAL TO GET ALL PERSONAL WITH THE CHUCKS LIKE THAT......... :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 01:46 PM~10720877
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT'S UP LIL MAN............ :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 23 2008, 12:46 PM~10720457
> *vert? :0
> *


its on tha way my asin friend its on tha way


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :wave:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 23 2008, 02:00 PM~10720970
> *WHAT'S UP LIL MAN............ :biggrin:
> *


  NOT MUCH, STILL AT WORK


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10720989
> *:uh:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: DOESNT THIS SMILEY LOOK LIKE IS SAYIN "QUE ONDA?" OVER AND OVER AGAIN?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10720987
> *its on tha way my asin friend its on tha way
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2008, 11:13 AM~10720225
> *fuck a/c im ridin with tha roof open.......
> *


i got the fitting you need to add that r2d2 shyt to a/c. just pick up a can and i'll put it in for ya. no charge.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 02:36 PM~10721183
> *i got the fitting you need to add that r2d2 shyt to a/c.    just pick up a can and i'll put it in for ya.    no charge.
> *


nah, im pretty sure that b can install it better than you LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 12:36 PM~10721183
> *i got the fitting you need to add that r2d2 shyt to a/c.    just pick up a can and i'll put it in for ya.    no charge.
> *


u trippin......fuck dat black boy betta make yo money!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 12:21 PM~10721095
> *:yes: DOESNT THIS SMILEY LOOK LIKE IS SAYIN "QUE ONDA?" OVER AND OVER AGAIN?
> *


yep pa la razilla chiquilla :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 12:21 PM~10721095
> *:yes: DOESNT THIS SMILEY LOOK LIKE IS SAYIN "QUE ONDA?" OVER AND OVER AGAIN?
> *


na hes saying like in born in east la............pss pss pss pss pss pss pss pss


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2008, 02:48 PM~10721276
> *na hes saying like in born in east la............pss pss pss pss pss pss pss pss
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 12:36 PM~10721183
> *i got the fitting you need to add that r2d2 shyt to a/c.    just pick up a can and i'll put it in for ya.    no charge.
> *


frezze 12 is the way to go how ever you got to make sure you flush and vacum ac system you dont wana mix uncompatible freon or oil it would case quimical reaction wich would lead to seal bust and compressor damage. condensor clog up . once that shit is in the system its really hard to flush.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*WAAAASSSSAPENNIN* :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 23 2008, 01:42 PM~10721228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, takes like 2 minutes.. wouldnt charge a homie for something that simple.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 01:55 PM~10721327
> *frezze 12 is the way to go how ever you got to make sure you flush and vacum ac system you dont wana mix uncompatible freon or oil it would case quimical reaction wich would lead to seal bust and compressor damage. condensor clog  up . once  that shit is in the system its really hard to flush.
> *


rd12 thats the stuff. if flush you mean open valve and let freon go kill ozone.. yeah, i can do that.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10721332
> *WAAAASSSSAPENNIN :biggrin:
> *


fajitas y coronas at the shop sunday and monday . giving la chancla a new look . is not going to be your average chancla is gona be a CHANCLA LS :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 03:06 PM~10721403
> *LLEVELE! LLEVELE! ÑERO!
> 
> CAMARA CON LAS CHELAS!!!
> :biggrin:*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 01:01 PM~10721368
> *rd12  thats the stuff.        if flush you mean open valve and let freon go kill ozone.. yeah, i can do that.
> *


never heard of it . it must be illegal :0 no but the oil changes too the wight and formula you wont notice it right away but in the long run oh boy. i have replaced complete systems because people mix the wrong freon and oils. just something to think bout. im telling you by experience plus when you empty an ac system completly out you have to vacum to create negative pressure because of moist going into the system other ways you wont be able to charge it properly. oh wtf im just talking shit making my self like i know sumthing :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 02:20 PM~10721085
> * NOT MUCH, STILL AT WORK
> *


WORKING ON RIDES IS BETTER THE SITTING IN A/C WATCHING CARTOONS ALL DAYS.............. :biggrin: 

I CAME OVER TO YOUR SHOP ONE SATURDAY NICE RIDES IN THE YARD......... :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 01:13 PM~10721458
> *LLEVELE! LLEVELE! ÑERO!
> 
> CAMARA CON LAS CHELAS!!!
> ...


traite las viejas . loco hacemos una pachanga :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 23 2008, 03:16 PM~10721472
> *WORKING ON RIDES  IS BETTER THE SITTING IN A/C WATCHING CARTOONS ALL DAYS.............. :biggrin:
> 
> I CAME OVER TO YOUR SHOP ONE SATURDAY NICE RIDES IN THE YARD......... :thumbsup:
> *


THANX, BUT THAT'S NOT MY SHOP. THAT'S MARCO'S SHOP. I'M THE OWNER OF THE FLAT BLACK MONTE, AND I WISH I COULD WORK ON CARS ALL DAY. INSTEAD, I AM STUCK IN A BUILDING WITH AC TALKING TO PEOPLE ON THE PHONE ALL DAY AND BELIEVE ME, SOME PEOPLE CAN BE SO IRRITATING TRHOUGH THE PHONE :angry: OH WELL, GOTTA PAY THE BILLS... :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 03:20 PM~10721498
> *traite las viejas . loco hacemos una pachanga :biggrin:
> *


MEJOR CAILE AL PEDO EN EL CLUB WEY!

I WENT TO HAVANA LAST SATURDAY, NOMBRE WEY CHINGOS DE VIEJAS :0 

I DANCED WITH LIKE 5 DIFFERENT RUCAS THAT NIGHT....

ME SAFE DE LA CADENA... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2008, 01:11 PM~10720606
> *don't you have some a/c you need to hook up mr. building engineer?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont u have sum poo pics to take mr i have to go to work on cinco de mayo while the white man is at home gettin drunk :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*DUECE*


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 23 2008, 07:30 AM~10718915
> *If I had the loot, this is what I'd get.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 01:21 PM~10721505
> *THANX, BUT THAT'S NOT MY SHOP. THAT'S MARCO'S SHOP. I'M THE OWNER OF THE FLAT BLACK MONTE, AND I WISH I COULD WORK ON CARS ALL DAY. INSTEAD, I AM STUCK IN A BUILDING WITH AC TALKING TO PEOPLE ON THE PHONE ALL DAY AND BELIEVE ME, SOME PEOPLE CAN BE SO IRRITATING TRHOUGH THE PHONE :angry: OH WELL, GOTTA PAY THE BILLS... :uh:
> *


u smoking crack!!!!!!!!!!! trust me u dont wana be out here homie..........stay inside da a/c trust me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 01:16 PM~10721470
> *never heard of it . it must be illegal  :0 no but the oil changes too the wight and formula you wont notice it right away but in the long run oh boy. i have replaced complete systems because people mix the wrong freon and oils. just something to think bout. im telling you by experience plus when you empty an ac system completly out you have to vacum to create negative pressure because of moist going  into the system other ways you wont be able to charge it properly. oh wtf im just talking shit making my self like i know sumthing :angry:
> *


..........its layitlow wey............come on now.............


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 02:06 PM~10721403
> *monday . giving la chancla a new look . is not going to be your average chancla is gona be a  CHANCLA LS  :biggrin:
> *


let me know, ill take tha drive out there :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 03:21 PM~10721505
> *THANX, BUT THAT'S NOT MY SHOP. THAT'S MARCO'S SHOP. I'M THE OWNER OF THE FLAT BLACK MONTE, AND I WISH I COULD WORK ON CARS ALL DAY. INSTEAD, I AM STUCK IN A BUILDING WITH AC TALKING TO PEOPLE ON THE PHONE ALL DAY AND BELIEVE ME, SOME PEOPLE CAN BE SO IRRITATING TRHOUGH THE PHONE :angry: OH WELL, GOTTA PAY THE BILLS... :uh:
> *


  

JUST HANG UP ON THEM AND GO THE NEXT CALL........... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 02:16 PM~10721470
> *never heard of it . it must be illegal  :0 no but the oil changes too the wight and formula you wont notice it right away but in the long run oh boy. i have replaced complete systems because people mix the wrong freon and oils. just something to think bout. im telling you by experience plus when you empty an ac system completly out you have to vacum to create negative pressure because of moist going  into the system other ways you wont be able to charge it properly. oh wtf im just talking shit making my self like i know sumthing :angry:
> *


:0 shhh no snitchin..


and fk all that b/s.. all i did was plug in it and open valve.. and my a/c been blowin colder then an eskimo bj


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man its hot as fuck outside


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2008, 04:17 PM~10721852
> *man its hot as fuck outside
> *


bitch shut up and come give me a quickie. i work in this shit erryday :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 23 2008, 03:33 PM~10721578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bojoe, trade me guns. i told you, my black one for your shiny one. its a fair deal.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 23 2008, 02:22 PM~10721870
> *bitch shut up and come give me a quickie.  i work in this shit erryday  :angry:
> *


ac stay on blast im glad i dont do labor :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and fuck you bojangles get your purse and highheels, we goin to the restroom


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2008, 04:23 PM~10721875
> *ac stay on blast im glad i dont do labor  :biggrin:
> *


ha i'm at the house CHILLIN in da new a/c. gotta love it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2008, 04:24 PM~10721876
> *and fuck you bojangles get your purse and highheels, we goin to the restroom
> *



aiight. you left your steelymaxx kevlar dildo on my trampoline last night. want me to bring it by?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 23 2008, 03:17 PM~10721852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 


heres your trophy..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2008, 02:24 PM~10721876
> *and fuck you bojangles get your purse and highheels, we goin to the restroom
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness! :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 23 2008, 03:23 PM~10721874
> *bojoe, trade me guns.  i told you, my black one for your shiny one.  its a fair deal.
> *


 :angry: :nono: Naw... I think I'm going to buy another 50.cal so i can have twins.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 01:56 PM~10721737
> *:0  shhh    no snitchin..
> and fk all that b/s..    all i did was plug in it and open valve..  and my a/c been blowin colder then an eskimo bj
> *


  :twak: just fucking with you what everr works i guess :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 04:47 PM~10722019
> *wouldnt know, i work indooz
> :roflmao:
> heres your trophy..
> ...



the golden weenie huh :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2008, 01:26 PM~10721531
> *MEJOR CAILE AL PEDO EN EL CLUB WEY!
> 
> I WENT TO HAVANA LAST SATURDAY, NOMBRE WEY CHINGOS DE VIEJAS :0
> ...


is chaper if i do a barbeque at the shop call sum rucas get em dronk and tAKE EM TO THE OFFICE :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 23 2008, 01:36 PM~10721606
> *let me know, ill take tha drive out there :biggrin:
> *


COME ON WITH IT . HEY I MIGHT BE DOWN THAT WAY TOMORROW PICKING UP A CAR :0 YOU COMMING TO WESTHEIMER TOMORROW?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 05:05 PM~10722467
> *COME ON WITH IT . HEY I MIGHT BE DOWN THAT WAY TOMORROW PICKING UP A CAR  :0 YOU COMMING TO WESTHEIMER TOMORROW?
> *


na i leave tomorrow to dallas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 23 2008, 04:30 PM~10722659
> *na i leave tomorrow to dallas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 23 2008, 04:30 PM~10722659
> *na i leave tomorrow to dallas
> *


shit i wanted to go but gots to put sum work on la chancla it might be ready for paint soon :0 . are you ready :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 02:58 PM~10721345
> *but he'd charge $100 an hour.  4 hour minimum +  fitting usage fee + tax..  plus a fuel surcharge.
> 
> *


Ha @ fuel surcharge


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2008, 04:20 PM~10722182
> *Craziness! :roflmao:
> *


hush up Moulin Rouge, grown men talkin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 05:02 PM~10722450
> *is chaper if i do a barbeque at the shop call sum rucas get em dronk and tAKE EM TO THE OFFICE :biggrin:
> *


hrny will go.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 02:36 PM~10721183
> *i got the fitting you need to add that r2d2 shyt to a/c.    just pick up a can and i'll put it in for ya.    no charge.
> *


busted the line hoppin it.......if homie dont buy it uma fix it but i had that fucker blowin icecream


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2008, 05:59 PM~10722857
> *busted the line hoppin it.......if homie dont buy it uma fix it but i had that fucker blowin icecream
> *


 


well if you do decide to fix that line.. i got the fitting and hose, you need to add the r12 or whatever da fk its called. or it also only costs like $15 at autozone. nothing to bawla like yoself.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2008, 06:56 PM~10723241
> *
> *


fuck haters


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 05:59 PM~10723262
> *fuck haters
> *


yessirr.. still got that if u wanna still buy it... dont wanna say it out loud impala65 might be watching....


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 23 2008, 06:54 PM~10722820
> *:0
> *


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EL GUERO, *MIJITODEHOUSTON*, Liv4lacs


:uh:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

FOR SALE $9,800 OBO


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

wuz up for SUNDAY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 23 2008, 07:14 PM~10723349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deeezzzzzzzzzzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

og cutty.. 

"The interior is in fair shape. There is no headliner.

All of the window glass is good." lol only $999  


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=370054471828


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 06:49 PM~10723653
> *naw, i'm cool.
> deeezzzzzzzzzzzzz    nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :0 got his azz


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:angry: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

LAKERS AGAIN BITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 05:52 PM~10722810
> *hrny will go.
> *


Lol! Fk u!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 23 2008, 10:25 PM~10725014
> *Lol! Fk u!
> *


my bad.. you only do bday partys. not holiday events.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2008, 11:24 PM~10725006
> *LAKERS AGAIN BITCHES  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 23 2008, 09:32 PM~10725074
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


dont hate bcuz the rockets didnt get far.... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 10:28 PM~10725041
> *my bad..  you only do bday partys.  not holiday events.
> *


Lol! You're a dayum fool!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2008, 11:33 PM~10725090
> *dont hate bcuz the rockets didnt get far.... :0
> *


i aint hating just dont like basketball.i didnt watch one game of the rockets this year not even when they had that winning streak.im more into football. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 23 2008, 09:41 PM~10725161
> *i aint hating just dont like basketball.i didnt watch one game of the rockets this year not even when they had that winning streak.im more into football. :biggrin:
> *


oh in that case.... GO LAKERS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 02:58 PM~10721345
> *but he'd charge $100 an hour.  4 hour minimum +  fitting usage fee + tax..  plus a fuel surcharge.
> *


only $75 :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 22 2008, 10:40 PM~10717442
> *you gotta go see Monce n gettem shaved :biggrin: hes on off west and airline
> *



daaammmmnnn dat dude still shaves tires, man we used 2 drive down 2 htown just 2 get the tires shaved.....i wanna say he used 2 have a clean ass 61 sittin in his garage....original owner... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 24 2008, 03:05 AM~10726404
> *daaammmmnnn dat dude still shaves tires, man we used 2 drive down 2 htown just 2 get the tires shaved.....i wanna say he used 2 have a clean ass 61 sittin in his garage....original owner... :biggrin:
> *


yup came from LandMark or Bill Heard Chevrolet (cant remember)...... He bought it new in 61 and it was totaled in 63 he rebuilt it like new and has had it garaged since it was new


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 23 2008, 03:28 PM~10721541
> *dont u have sum poo pics to  take mr i have to go to work on cinco de mayo while the white man is at home gettin drunk :biggrin:
> *


Working Monday to get that extra change for the fuck of it. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2008, 08:54 PM~10723679
> *og cutty..
> 
> "The interior is in fair shape. There is no headliner.
> ...


wtf?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 24 2008, 03:05 AM~10726404
> *daaammmmnnn dat dude still shaves tires, man we used 2 drive down 2 htown just 2 get the tires shaved.....i wanna say he used 2 have a clean ass 61 sittin in his garage....original owner... :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Pancho Claus (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2008, 09:58 AM~10727118
> *wtf?
> *


but all the window glass is good. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pancho Claus_@May 24 2008, 10:53 AM~10727332
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2008, 11:56 AM~10727344
> *but all the window glass is good.  :roflmao:
> *


impala_65 might buy the glass for $300??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2008, 10:55 AM~10727108
> *Working Monday to get that extra change for the fuck of it.  :happysad:
> *


not me.:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

whos going to westheimer tonight


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 24 2008, 02:21 PM~10728503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

took a lil ride to g town.. more pics soon..
just me and rara.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2008, 07:19 PM~10729531
> *took a lil ride to g town.. more pics soon..
> just me and rara.
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 24 2008, 03:48 PM~10729166
> *whos going to westheimer tonight
> *


locos will be there :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10729642
> *locos will be there :0
> *


Damn fool I thought you were gonna eat? you beat me here :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 24 2008, 06:59 PM~10729690
> *Damn fool I thought you were gonna eat? you beat me here  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 24 2008, 05:59 PM~10729690
> *Damn fool I thought you were gonna eat? you beat me here  :biggrin:
> *


gots to see whats going on this shit is addictive :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2008, 05:50 PM~10729642
> *locos will be there :0
> *


ima ride out 2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 24 2008, 10:59 AM~10727358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man said fk door panels.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2008, 07:25 PM~10730134
> *
> man said fk door panels.
> *


yea.. im fiberglassin it..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2008, 08:32 PM~10730583
> *yea.. im fiberglassin it..
> *


no u not... whats up with monday still rollin or what?//


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10730583
> *yea.. im fiberglassin it..
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 24 2008, 10:43 PM~10730664
> *no u not... whats up with monday still rollin or what?//
> *


not lookin to good for tha hustle.......leaky waterpump may have shorted out optispark..........AGAIN :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2008, 09:49 PM~10730712
> *not lookin to good for tha hustle.......leaky waterpump may have shorted out optispark..........AGAIN :angry:
> *


damn. might want to look into this alternative system. replaces the optispark. and can be located away from water pump. if mine fk's up again, i might do it. 

http://www.delteq.com/default.htm


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2008, 08:53 PM~10730741
> *damn.    might want to look into this alternative system.    replaces the optispark. and can be located away from water pump.    if mine fk's up again, i might do it.
> 
> http://www.delteq.com/default.htm
> *


 :0 nice find!!!!!!!!.............and if u think about it dont come out to more expensive than repllacing the whole opti,cap,rotor nshit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2008, 10:43 PM~10731048
> *:0 nice find!!!!!!!!.............and if u think about it dont come out to more expensive than repllacing the whole opti,cap,rotor nshit!!!!!!!!
> *


someone at GM must have been on crack when they decided to put the optispark right by water pump. "lets put some expensive electrial shyt right by where there could be a water leak"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2008, 09:54 PM~10731136
> *someone at GM must have been on crack when they decided to put the optispark right by water pump.  "lets put some expensive electrial shyt right by where there could be a water leak"
> *


yeap u right bout that one................or it was a very smart white man that new nothin but ******* and niccas were gona be drivin this ragedy ass boats and a good way to get da mula out of us!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2008, 11:56 PM~10731148
> *yeap u right bout that one................or it was a very smart white man that new nothin but ******* and niccas were gona be drivin this ragedy ass boats and a good way to get da mula out of us!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2008, 11:54 PM~10731136
> *someone at GM must have been on crack when they decided to put the optispark right by water pump.  "lets put some expensive electrial shyt right by where there could be a water leak"
> *


They are not idiots, they do that so that u would buy replacment parts after you vehicle fails


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2008, 08:49 PM~10730712
> *not lookin to good for tha hustle.......leaky waterpump may have shorted out optispark..........AGAIN :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2008, 10:56 PM~10731148
> *yeap u right bout that one................or it was a very smart white man that new nothin but ******* and niccas were gona be drivin this ragedy ass boats and a good way to get da mula out of us!!!!!!!
> *


conspiracy. brian's people.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Just got back from westheimer and their was some nice rides out!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2008, 10:49 PM~10730712
> *not lookin to good for tha hustle.......leaky waterpump may have shorted out optispark..........AGAIN :angry:
> *


i smell shit!!!! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 25 2008, 01:18 AM~10731571
> *Just got back from westheimer and their was some nice rides out!
> *


glad u made it home safe!!! i just made it home too..  nice rides for sure and met a lot of new people...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

we stll here :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 01:35 AM~10731667
> *we stll here :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

SO WHOS ALL ROLLING TO G TOWN MONDAY MORNING?? IM DOWN WHO ELSE!! I SEE MY NIGRO SLIM IS BACKING THAT THING UP!! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 24 2008, 11:38 PM~10731687
> *SO WHOS ALL ROLLING TO G TOWN MONDAY MORNING?? IM DOWN WHO ELSE!! I SEE MY NIGRO SLIM IS BACKING THAT THING UP!! :0
> *


deeezzz nuuuttttzzzz :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 24 2008, 11:38 PM~10731687
> *SO WHOS ALL ROLLING TO G TOWN MONDAY MORNING?? IM DOWN WHO ELSE!! I SEE MY NIGRO SLIM IS BACKING THAT THING UP!! :0
> *


im down...
me and come of my club are meeting up at amc 30...
45 s and beltway...

best place to meet up and ride out...
time?? dont know yet.. ill make some phone calls tommorow..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2008, 12:22 AM~10731882
> *im down...
> me and come of my club are meeting up at amc 30...
> 45 s and beltway...
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 25 2008, 01:38 AM~10731687
> *SO WHOS ALL ROLLING TO G TOWN MONDAY MORNING?? IM DOWN WHO ELSE!! I SEE MY NIGRO SLIM IS BACKING THAT THING UP!! :0
> *


Blvd Aces are going to g-town monday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

we got sum pics at westheimer. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

streetshow might be going too :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 02:31 AM~10731922
> *we got sum pics at westheimer. :biggrin:
> *


damn i forgot all about westheimer


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 12:31 AM~10731922
> *we got sum pics at westheimer. :biggrin:
> *


post em up :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 02:33 AM~10731935
> *post em up :cheesy:
> *


I thought you were gonna roll in the back of the truck :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2008, 12:32 AM~10731928
> *damn i forgot all about westheimer
> *


you missed out guero there was a good crowd tonight it looks like is gona kixk off. thanks to all the riderz out there tonight hopefully we see ya again next week


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 02:36 AM~10731951
> *you missed out guero there was a good crowd tonight it looks like is gona kixk off. thanks to all the riderz out there tonight hopefully we see ya again next week
> *


slipped my mind  stupid Patron :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 25 2008, 12:34 AM~10731942
> *I thought you were gonna roll in the back of the truck :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah they might call INS on my ass.  nah i think i might put the 14 and roll if not igo in the back of the truck like back in the days when i was working out of home depot :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok here goes :biggrin: :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 25 2008, 03:02 AM~10732025
> *Ok here goes :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


you guys were off of willcrest?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2008, 03:04 AM~10732028
> *you guys were off of willcrest?
> *


Yup I got more pics coming right up :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 25 2008, 03:19 AM~10732056
> *Yup I got more pics coming right up :biggrin:
> *


damn only 3 miles away....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+May 25 2008, 02:02 AM~10732025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

i work 1 light away at meadowglen @ wilcrest. don't think they gonna appreciate ya'll trouble makers in that hood.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 25 2008, 02:24 AM~10732064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


minitruck calling you out dave, i mean minilo97 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 25 2008, 01:02 AM~10732025
> *Ok here goes :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 25 2008, 01:31 AM~10731648
> *i smell shit!!!! :0
> *


SHIT I WISH.............. I CAME UP WITH THE IDEA AND I AINT GOT SHIT TO DO MONDAY....... BUT I GOT WORK TO DO SUNDAY......IF I FINISH EARLY IMA GO FIX DAT HOE....OR I'LL BE WORKIN ON IT LATE......JUST GOT MY SEATS BACK..........DONT LIKE EM :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats up H-TOWN.................................................!


Whats going on?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 25 2008, 02:39 AM~10732097
> *damn only 3 miles away....
> *


I almost called you last night to see if you was rolling out.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 25 2008, 08:31 AM~10732386
> *SHIT I WISH.............. I CAME UP WITH THE IDEA AND I AINT GOT SHIT TO DO MONDAY....... BUT I GOT WORK TO DO SUNDAY......IF I FINISH EARLY IMA GO FIX DAT HOE....OR I'LL BE WORKIN ON IT LATE......JUST GOT MY SEATS BACK..........DONT LIKE EM :angry:
> *


I KNOW HOMIE, IM JUST FUCKIN WITH U......WELL I HOPE U MAKE IT IF NOT U KNOW U CAN ALWAYZ ROLL WITH THIS LOCO!   MY NIGA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 02:08 AM~10731817
> *deeezzz nuuuttttzzzz :0
> *


U GO TU U ROOM RITE NOW! :angry: U GOT ME HOMIE, BUT GROW THA F_ _ K UP! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 25 2008, 10:33 AM~10733183
> *U GO TU U ROOM RITE NOW! :angry:  U GOT ME HOMIE, BUT GROW THA F_ _ K UP! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2008, 02:22 AM~10731882
> *im down...
> me and come of my club are meeting up at amc 30...
> 45 s and beltway...
> ...


I THINK THEY LAST DESIDED TO MEET AT ALMEDA MALL, I SPOKE TO RA RA LAST NIGHT BUT IF ANY CHANGES LET ME KNOW!!!WHAT TIME DO YA THINK WOULD BE GOOD TO ROLL OUT? NOT TO LATE.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 12:35 PM~10733188
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE! U ROLLING OH WHAT?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 25 2008, 10:41 AM~10733207
> *WHAT UP HOMIE! U ROLLING OH WHAT?
> *


yea tomorrow is my last day to kick it in htown...leaving tuesday for L.A :0


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLABCITY C.C_@May 25 2008, 11:27 AM~10733387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 02:49 AM~10732114
> *minitruck calling you out dave, i mean minilo97      :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLABCITY C.C_@May 25 2008, 12:29 PM~10733395
> *
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@May 25 2008, 11:51 AM~10733454
> *:uh:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 25 2008, 01:51 PM~10733452
> *:barf:  :barf: :barf:
> *


but you was tellin me the other day you wanted to put swangas on the regal? :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 25 2008, 10:39 AM~10733198
> *I THINK THEY LAST DESIDED TO MEET AT ALMEDA MALL, I SPOKE TO RA RA LAST NIGHT BUT IF ANY CHANGES LET ME KNOW!!!WHAT TIME DO YA THINK WOULD BE GOOD TO ROLL OUT? NOT TO LATE.
> *


it dont matter.. i say we meet up at 10.. cause most of yall fools aint on time.. prob wot leave till 12


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 01:39 PM~10733797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

y luego?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 02:37 PM~10733787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i woulda left as/is or put the regal front end. ls front been done, dont think i seen a El Caregal.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 03:39 PM~10733797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all in one day :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 02:19 PM~10733944
> *i woulda left as/is  or put the regal front end.    ls front been done, dont think i seen a El Caregal.
> *


shit i wanted the original front end on it but this one came up and i said fuck it got the car in last night and almost done just stop for brake . is too fucken hot once the sun goes down i go back to the shop to complete the swap


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 04:19 PM~10733944
> *i woulda left as/is  or put the regal front end.    ls front been done, dont think i seen a El Caregal.
> *


buick on a chevy i dont know.sumone needs to photoshop it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 04:25 PM~10733970
> *shit i wanted the original front end on it but this one came up and i said fuck it got the car in last night and almost done just stop for brake . is too fucken hot once the sun goes down i go back to the shop to complete the swap
> *


me and joe want to go over there.you gonna be at the shop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 03:25 PM~10733970
> *shit i wanted the original front end on it but this one came up and i said fuck it got the car in last night and almost done just stop for brake . is too fucken hot once the sun goes down i go back to the shop to complete the swap
> *


cool well if you need help.. don't call me.. im about to go back to sleep.. 


oh, and you might as well swap dash and door panels.. so the mirrors can mirror controls look right. cutting holes for the passanger side mirror control looks cheesy. seen it done.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 04:27 PM~10733977
> *cool    well if you need help..      don't call me.. im about to go back to sleep..
> oh, and you might as well swap dash and door panels.. so the mirrors can mirror controls look right.    cutting holes for the mirror controls looks cheesy.  seen it done.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 03:26 PM~10733972
> *buick on a chevy i dont know.sumone needs to photoshop it
> *


http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/attachmen...57522001591.jpg


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 02:21 PM~10733949
> *all in one day :thumbsup:
> *


not done yet im at home till it cools off a bit i ll call you when i go back so you can go check out that one car i told you bout but shhh keep it on the low :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 25 2008, 03:31 PM~10733992
> *http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/attachmen...57522001591.jpg
> *


that does look good. better then the SS swaps even. oh, and SNITCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10733992
> *http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/attachmen...57522001591.jpg
> *


that was fast :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10733993
> *not done yet im at home till it cools off a bit i ll call you when i go back so you can go check out that one car i told you bout but shhh keep it on the low :biggrin:
> *


aight when i get there i might take that car out for a cruise but dont tell nobody shhhhhhhh keep it on the low :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 02:27 PM~10733977
> *cool    well if you need help..      don't call me.. im about to go back to sleep..
> oh, and you might as well swap dash and door panels.. so the mirrors can mirror controls look right.    cutting holes for the  passanger side mirror control looks cheesy.  seen it done.
> *


nah negga i did it by my self started bout 10 .30 this morning and by 3 .it was swap just need to thigt everyting and install glass and im done. so take you lazy ass to sleep . :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 03:45 PM~10734051
> *nah negga i did it by my self started bout 10 .30 this morning and by 3 .it was swap just need to thigt everyting and install glass and im done. so take you lazy ass to sleep .  :0
> *


  fast work.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 02:41 PM~10734029
> *aight when i get there i might take that car out for a cruise but dont tell nobody shhhhhhhh keep it on the low :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit what you think im rolling on dont be suprized if you see me rolling down bellaire with the top droped :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 04:54 PM~10734100
> *shit what you think im rolling on dont be suprized if you see me rolling down bellaire with the top droped :0
> *


 :0 se va enojar :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmaoick me up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 05:01 PM~10734142
> *:0 se va enojar  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmaoick me up
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i hear things..........like a certain baller makin a come up here...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 05:14 PM~10734184
> *
> *



ur boy from freeport :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 25 2008, 05:16 PM~10734194
> *ur boy from freeport  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: dont know what u talking about


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

hows the rivi coming along


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 25 2008, 01:13 PM~10733504
> *but you was tellin me the other day you wanted to put swangas on the regal? :dunno:
> *


Is that right? Just like you said that you wanted a sex change so you can have all the hot dogs you can handle. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 25 2008, 05:55 PM~10734364
> *Is that right? Just like you said that you wanted a sex change so you can have all the hot dogs you can handle. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 02:26 PM~10733972
> *buick on a chevy i dont know.sumone needs to photoshop it
> *


its been done.. theres one on here somewhere.. seen it in the paint and body section...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2008, 04:26 PM~10734506
> *its been done.. theres one on here somewhere.. seen it in the paint and body section...
> *


who asked u??? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 04:39 PM~10734548
> *who asked u???  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 04:48 PM~10734586
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 05:39 PM~10734548
> *who asked u???  :uh:
> *


deeezzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 05:25 PM~10734240
> *:biggrin: dont know what u talking about
> *



ha. already know. :biggrin: 

the rivi is goin along, slow, but goin. been a lil lazy here plus my garage is still full of all the old a/c equipment from my house. no room to work till i throw it out :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez is meeting up tomorrow at 930 am...
almeda mall parking lot.. by the old just for feet and firestone..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 04:39 PM~10734548
> *who asked u???  :uh:
> *


your momz


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2008, 08:33 PM~10735006
> *houston stylez is meeting up tomorrow at 930 am...
> almeda mall parking lot.. by the old just for feet and firestone..
> *


THIS LOCO WILL BE THERE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 25 2008, 03:58 PM~10733866
> *y luego?
> *


si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 25 2008, 04:31 PM~10733992
> *http://www.turbobuick.com/forums/attachmen...57522001591.jpg
> *


looks like shit.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy . ITS AN LS CHANCLA NOW :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 03:37 PM~10733787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I SEE THAT HOMIE!!!
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 08:56 PM~10735101
> *h-town team 84 caddy . ITS AN LS CHANCLA NOW  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

just finished a little while ago all i got left is the windows :scrutinize: long fucken day hot as hell but it got done. hopefully i get it ready for paint next weekend :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rug442 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 09:03 PM~10735138
> *just finished a little while ago  all i got left is the windows  :scrutinize: long fucken day hot as hell but it got  done. hopefully  i get it ready for paint next weekend  :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2008, 07:53 PM~10735087
> *looks like shit.
> *


just mad a regal got sacrificed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up jason? did you put up the regals that were all over your driveway?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 09:07 PM~10735151
> *just mad a regal got sacrificed.
> *


would have looked better with a regular hood, not a gn hood.

those belong on these.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2008, 07:05 PM~10735147
> *looks good
> *


thanks dawg it was bitch :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10735198
> *thanks dawg it was bitch  :banghead:
> *


was it the doors or the clip that was hard to deal with?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 25 2008, 03:27 PM~10733976
> *me and joe want to go over there.you gonna be at the shop
> *



hey homie tell Joe to give me a call... or pm me his number.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 01:39 PM~10733797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u replace the bumper brackets? cus i see its sagging.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2008, 07:16 PM~10735210
> *was it the doors or the clip that was hard to deal with?
> *


not really it sucks cause i was by self had two jacks holding the and shit but i went kind of smother i still go to line it up sum more but thats when is ready for paint. oh i dont know bout the bumper shocks they seem shorter i might have to weeld em or fabricate sum brackes. anybody done this before and knows how to do it


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 07:49 PM~10735427
> *not really it sucks cause i was by self had two jacks holding the and shit but i went kind of smother i still go to line it up sum more but thats when is ready for paint. oh i dont know bout the bumper shocks they seem shorter i might have to weeld em or fabricate sum brackes. anybody done this before and knows how to do it
> *


your going to have to make ur own.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Goofyyyyy.................


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 25 2008, 07:51 PM~10735447
> *Goofyyyyy.................
> *


wut up GALLO....SOME OF LORDS ROLLIN TO GTOWN TOMORROW...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 25 2008, 07:48 PM~10735423
> *did u replace the bumper brackets? cus i see its sagging.
> *


no i got the original from the LS but they shorter i should figure it out tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 25 2008, 07:50 PM~10735441
> *your going to have to make ur own.
> *


yep i kind of new that sum cutting and welding and down for it . :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 25 2008, 07:53 PM~10735470
> *wut up GALLO....SOME OF LORDS ROLLIN TO GTOWN TOMORROW...
> *


you know i cant......and u know why  aint on my level and you know it,lol.....GRIND GRIND GRIND


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 25 2008, 07:53 PM~10735470
> *wut up GALLO....SOME OF LORDS ROLLIN TO GTOWN TOMORROW...
> *


you know i cant......and u know why  aint on my level and you know it,lol.....GRIND GRIND GRIND


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 07:59 PM~10735507
> *yep i kind of new that sum cutting and welding and down for it . :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dammit.. fan wont shut off on car. even after i turn car off. radiator fan keeps going. and can't even open hood to disconnect it, or the battery.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 25 2008, 09:15 PM~10735642
> *link?
> *


that dont work for shyt either!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 25 2008, 06:33 PM~10735006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oh yea she did huh???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fan fk'n loud, can hear it from bedroom. think imma have to go yank off grill to get hood open. unless someone has better idea.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 08:14 PM~10735630
> *dammit..    fan wont shut off on car.  even after i turn car off.    radiator fan keeps going.    and can't even open hood to disconnect it, or the battery.
> *


yep keep fixing your cars the chaep way :0 relay might be stock


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 09:20 PM~10735696
> *yep keep fixing your cars the chaep way  :0 relay might be stock
> *


well tell me how to fix it. mr i have ultimate set of tools cause my dad's a tv repair man. and i was just gonna disconnect ran or battery so battery aint dead in the morning.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 09:21 PM~10735704
> *well tell me how to fix it.  mr i have ultimate set of tools cause my dad's a tv repair man.        and i was just gonna disconnect ran or battery so battery aint dead in the morning.
> *


Bedroom eyes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10735732
> *Bedroom eyes
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10735736
> *
> *


haha


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 08:21 PM~10735704
> *well tell me how to fix it.  mr i have ultimate set of tools cause my dad's a tv repair man.        and i was just gonna disconnect ran or battery so battery aint dead in the morning.
> *


fuck that i aint telling you shit you dindt help me with my front end :0 nah the only thing you can do is open the hood and disconect the battery or get the pcm fuse out it might work. jack up the car reach the conector for the fan and disconenct it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10735736
> *
> *


"Are you gonna devour me the way u do that taco?" :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 09:38 PM~10735883
> *fuck that i aint telling you shit you dindt help me with my front end  :0 nah the only thing you can do is open the hood and disconect the battery or get the pcm fuse out it might work.  jack up the car reach the conector for the fan and disconenct it
> *


hope fan connection is down low enough. if not imma yank the grill off. 

oh, and is this the relay you talkin about? if so , i should be able to swap the two out myself. aint sure which fan is stuck, primary or secondary. maybe both.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 25 2008, 09:41 PM~10735903
> *"Are you gonna devour me the way u do that taco?"  :roflmao:
> *


good times


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 08:40 PM~10735893
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

brb gonna go bitch at my car.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 08:44 PM~10735932
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 09:43 PM~10735922
> *good times
> *


I know huh...this will forever remain top 3 material for MsDani's most memorable moments...lol...wheres the ringbearer?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 25 2008, 09:46 PM~10735956
> *I know huh...this will forever remain top 3 material for MsDani's most memorable moments...lol...wheres the ringbearer?
> *


shyt.. you tell me flowergirl


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok i ran car for awhile.. now the fan turned off.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 08:42 PM~10735911
> *hope fan connection is down low enough.  if not imma yank the grill off.
> 
> oh, and is this the relay you talkin about?  if so , i should be able to swap the two out myself.  aint sure which fan is stuck, primary or secondary.  maybe both.
> ...


yep is easy and label on the relay center. surcharge plus labor plus afterhours plus supplies plus tip i go take care of that biotch right now and iwont nwed to jank the grill out :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 09:49 PM~10735984
> *shyt.. you tell me flowergirl
> *


Dunno... :dunno: 
Tell him i said :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2008, 09:50 PM~10735993
> *yep is easy and label on the relay center.  surcharge plus labor plus afterhours plus supplies plus tip i go take care of that biotch right now and iwont nwed to jank the grill out :biggrin:
> *


relays are under hood? or dash?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

get your gat and put it out of its misery...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@May 25 2008, 10:19 PM~10736219
> *get your gat and put it out of its misery...
> *


thought crossed my mind.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2008, 06:33 PM~10735006
> *houston stylez is meeting up tomorrow at 930 am...
> almeda mall parking lot.. by the old just for feet and firestone..
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 08:46 PM~10735955
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LAKERS GOT SMASHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........................AND I AINT EVEN A SAN ANT FAN........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 25 2008, 09:29 PM~10736321
> *LAKERS GOT SMASHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........................AND I AINT EVEN A SAN ANT FAN........
> *


bandwagon ass half a *****..... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 09:31 PM~10736332
> *bandwagon ass half a *****..... :uh:
> *


BACK AT YA.................AINT HEAR U CHEERING FOR DA LAKERS EARLIER THIS YEAR??????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 25 2008, 09:34 PM~10736352
> *BACK AT YA.................AINT HEAR U CHEERING FOR DA LAKERS EARLIER THIS YEAR??????? :0  :0  :0
> *


didnt need to.. I always rep my city... from hats, shoes, shirts, cars to the tattoo on my arm.. this L.A *****!!!! LAKERS BITCHES


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 09:37 PM~10736369
> *didnt need to.. I always rep my city... from hats, shoes, shirts, cars to the tattoo on my arm.. this L.A *****!!!! LAKERS BITCHES
> *


CEPT FOR DA ZIP CODE U LIVE IN BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 25 2008, 09:44 PM~10736417
> *CEPT FOR DA ZIP CODE U LIVE IN BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> *


even the area code on my cel phone is still from L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

just got home from tha hang out spot on the east side of h town, my hood.... it was a good turn out but no low lows, whats really going on!! :angry: i was rolling under cover;.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn on them hangazzz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 25 2008, 11:03 PM~10736535
> *just got home from tha hang out spot on the east side of h town, my hood.... it was a good turn out but no low lows, whats really going on!! :angry:  i was rolling under cover;.
> *


taco cabana on uvalde? i was by there earlier around 7pm.. thought about going back to check it out..but didnt hear anyone say nothing about it. even called sic to see what spots were going on 2nite and he said he was busy on myspace trying to score with white gurls.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 10:35 PM~10736742
> *taco cabana on uvalde? i was by there earlier around 7pm..    thought about going back to check it out..but didnt hear anyone say nothing about it.  even called sic to see what spots were going on 2nite and he said he was busy on myspace trying to score with white gurls.*


sounds like sic... fuckin uncle tom


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back in action


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

then 2pac was spotted in mocity




























then it got dark so no more pics


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2008, 10:48 PM~10736827
> *back in action
> 
> 
> ...


yall ****** need to open up a shop :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2008, 10:52 PM~10736852
> *yall ****** need to open up a shop  :0
> *


i dont know about slim, but i wouldnt do shit like that full time. im more tired than when i go to work...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2008, 11:54 PM~10736863
> *i dont know about slim, but i wouldnt do shit like that full time.  im more tired than when i go to work...
> *


call it "Deuce Out Da Roof Kustoms,where we don't charge $100 an hour"


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 25 2008, 10:54 PM~10736863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 25 2008, 11:07 PM~10736915
> *uffin:
> *


what up bish!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

FUK THAT TWO ROOFS IN ONE DAY NEVER AGAIN......IM BEAT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 25 2008, 11:12 PM~10736944
> *FUK THAT TWO ROOFS IN ONE DAY NEVER AGAIN......IM BEAT
> *


like a trunk fulla kicker 15s


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

what up cali? you ridin tomarrow.......?????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 25 2008, 11:17 PM~10736969
> *what up cali? you ridin tomarrow.......?????????
> *


what time???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 01:22 AM~10736997
> *what time???
> *


x2


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 01:22 AM~10736997
> *what time???
> *


club shop 9am.....and suxa your were born in SAN FRANSICO! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 25 2008, 11:26 PM~10737018
> *club shop 9am.....and suxa your were born in SAN FRANSICO! :0
> *


thats a double no... too early might just meet yall there i wont be leaving my house until like 11 and its inglewood all day fool :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 25 2008, 11:26 PM~10737018
> *club shop 9am.....and suxa your were born in SAN FRANSICO! :0
> *


look whos talkin mr. fresno :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+May 25 2008, 11:31 AM~10732936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


barf


> _Originally posted by SixFoSS+May 25 2008, 11:19 PM~10736219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad to see this one done right with the trim ring


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+May 26 2008, 12:26 AM~10737018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody gives a fk what you glad to see bitch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2008, 08:07 PM~10735153
> *what's up jason?  did you put up the regals that were all over your driveway?
> *


Yes I got them all put away for now :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 03:30 AM~10737448
> *
> nobody gives a fk what you glad to see bitch.
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness! Lol!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@May 26 2008, 10:39 AM~10738242
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 26 2008, 11:27 AM~10738198
> *Craziness! Lol!
> *


 :around: :rofl:  :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HECHO EN MEXICO Q onda primo. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 01:06 PM~10738661
> *HECHO EN MEXICO  Q onda primo.  :biggrin:
> *


Q VO? :yes: 

ANYBODY IN G TOWN YET?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*LOOK WHAT I FOUND* :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 26 2008, 11:12 AM~10738690
> *Q VO? :yes:
> 
> ANYBODY IN G TOWN YET?
> *


cuidado con los zetas :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 26 2008, 11:18 AM~10738720
> *LOOK WHAT I FOUND :0
> 
> 
> ...


clean is it from here people told me they seen i car just like mine creeping around i woder if thats it cause that bitch hurts my feelings


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2008, 11:48 PM~10736827
> *back in action
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas_Bowties, streetshow

headin out there


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 01:36 PM~10738815
> *clean is it from here people told me they seen i car just like mine creeping around i woder if thats it cause that bitch hurts my feelings
> *


NAH. I SAW IT ON ANOTHER TOPIC BUT IS NOT FROM HERE. YOURS LOOKS CLEANER THOUGH. JUST LOOK AT THE FENDER WELLS ON THIS ONE :nosad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas_Bowties, HECHO EN MEXICO, H-TOWN_ACE, streetshow

:scrutinize: ill be out there so you can pick up them thangs i brought back from dallas.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 26 2008, 01:45 PM~10738862
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Texas_Bowties, streetshow
> 
> ...


you going to g-town


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 26 2008, 01:47 PM~10738872
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Texas_Bowties, HECHO EN MEXICO, H-TOWN_ACE, streetshow
> 
> ...


aight just call.i was gonna go to g-town but its gettin a lil to late already.i like going early.its already 2pm.but who knows.im waiting on joe's call.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 12:47 PM~10738873
> *you going to g-town
> *


 :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 11:48 AM~10738882
> *aight just call.i was gonna go to g-town but its gettin a lil to late already.i like going early.its already 2pm.but who knows.im waiting on joe's call.
> *


come to shop and do my pannels and carpet do sumthang for the LOWRIDER community lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 01:53 PM~10738915
> *come to shop and do my pannels and carpet do sumthang for the LOWRIDER community lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 26 2008, 01:47 PM~10738872
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Texas_Bowties, HECHO EN MEXICO, H-TOWN_ACE, streetshow
> 
> ...



thangs huh.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 05:30 AM~10737448
> *nobody gives a fk what you glad to see bitch.
> *


you'd be surprized.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 26 2008, 02:29 PM~10739099
> *thangs huh.....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2008, 01:38 PM~10739152
> *you'd be surprized.....
> *


bitch, shut the fk up.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2008, 12:38 PM~10739152
> *you'd be surprized.....
> *


hey guero wass up with the chrome pieces fot the ls i called you two times at night and no answer . :banghead: oh i might wana do sum interior work on LA CHANCLA and i got a homie that needs a top and a roof on a 92 fleetwood. so i got sum work for you . :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 02:10 PM~10739366
> *hey guero wass up with the chrome pieces fot the ls i called you two times at night and no answer .  :banghead: oh i might wana do sum interior work on LA CHANCLA  and i got a homie that needs a top and a roof on a 92 fleetwood. so  i got sum work for you .  :biggrin:
> *


doing big things huh


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUM PICS FROM THE MAJESTIX PICNIC


> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 26 2008, 01:51 PM~10738897
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE+May 26 2008, 01:54 PM~10738919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 26 2008, 02:09 PM~10738993
> *This had to be the best car in the picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 03:27 PM~10739458
> *
> *


WHERE'S THE PICS OF YOUR GLASSHOUSE AT THE PICNIC? :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 26 2008, 03:30 PM~10739472
> *WHERE'S THE PICS OF YOUR GLASSHOUSE AT THE PICNIC?  :dunno:
> *


i didnt go to dallas foo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 03:33 PM~10739494
> *i didnt go to dallas foo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 12:48 AM~10736827
> *back in action
> 
> 
> ...


good job slim looks good


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX+May 26 2008, 11:44 AM~10738266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

That t-bird looks tight.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX+May 26 2008, 01:40 PM~10738838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 02:40 PM~10739169
> *bitch, shut the fk up.
> *


pick on somebody your own size ya fukin bully :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 26 2008, 01:46 PM~10738868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 01:19 PM~10739411
> *doing big things huh
> *


nah just want a clean hopper . thats all :0 did you ever get your car fix?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 26 2008, 01:51 PM~10738897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: streetshow, *H-TOWN_ACE*, NoCaddyLikeMine

just post a link to the topic esa! :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 26 2008, 03:39 PM~10739525
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: streetshow, H-TOWN_ACE, NoCaddyLikeMine
> 
> ...


i would but this topic was a lil boring so i said fuck it why not put sum pics up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411709

Majestix picnic 08


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 03:45 PM~10739558
> *i would but this topic was a lil boring so i said fuck it why not put sum pics up :biggrin:
> *


true.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 26 2008, 02:36 PM~10739508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it fixed itself. :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup big pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 04:26 PM~10740153
> *sup big pimp
> *


on da grind. i gotta put in extra OT hours to even come close to having $ like you. been here since 8am.. leaving at 1130pm


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

damn 7000! congrats h town


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 03:33 PM~10740181
> *on da grind.    i gotta put in extra OT hours to even come close to having $ like you.  been here since 8am.. leaving at 1130pm
> *


somones gotta pay uncle sam!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 04:47 PM~10740243
> *somones gotta pay uncle sam!
> *


someone always gotta pay that *****. part of da game.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 03:56 PM~10740285
> *someone always gotta pay that *****.      part of da game.
> *


shoulda came thru yesterday had the grill goin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 05:01 PM~10740307
> *shoulda came thru yesterday had the grill goin  :biggrin:
> *


shoulda called.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 04:02 PM~10740309
> *shoulda called.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 03:02 PM~10740041
> *:uh:    your momma dont know how to use a computer
> it fixed itself.    :dunno:
> *


there no such thing :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 09:04 PM~10700806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit its back :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 05:10 PM~10740355
> *there no such thing  :twak:
> *


well, problem gone. so i dunno.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 26 2008, 05:56 PM~10740516
> *oh shit its back :cheesy:
> *


going for best minitruck? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 05:07 PM~10740339
> *:uh:
> *


did you invite rivi? bet he'd showed up to put his weiner on your grill! 



:roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 23 2008, 01:33 PM~10721578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i member the day u bought at the show :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 05:15 PM~10740610
> *going for best minitruck?  :uh:
> *


yup and u going for best dust on the no rider :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 26 2008, 06:25 PM~10740666
> *yup an u going for beat bust on the no rider :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: lay off the drugs or share with rest of us pussy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 01:49 AM~10732114
> *minitruck calling you out dave, i mean minilo97      :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
we making a retro comeback :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 25 2008, 06:12 PM~10734918
> *ha.  already know. :biggrin:
> 
> the rivi is goin along, slow, but goin.  been a lil lazy here plus my garage is still full of all the old a/c equipment from my house.  no room to work till i throw it out :angry:
> *


hey make sure they get my timesheet from the fax on tuesday, tell vince i will back on wednesday heading home from the motherland on tuesday morning and I will help u get rid of that ductwork during the weekend, Also got some more work lined up for us!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 26 2008, 06:35 PM~10740728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> we making a retro comeback :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 26 2008, 07:45 PM~10740794
> *hey make sure they get my timesheet from the fax on tuesday, tell vince i will back on wednesday heading home from the motherland on tuesday morning and I will help u get rid of that ductwork during the weekend, Also got some more work lined up for us!!!
> *



 

on da real, i feel like i'm goin to the electric chair tomorrow. dreadin goin back to work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 26 2008, 05:45 PM~10740794
> *hey make sure they get my timesheet from the fax on tuesday, tell vince i will back on wednesday heading home from the motherland on tuesday morning and I will help u get rid of that ductwork during the weekend, Also got some more work lined up for us!!!
> *


pm a *****


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

45 Haulers!!!!! Memorial Day!
































































This cat is crazy!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

All in all....was a good day with the exception of one of us not making it back home. A moment of silence for our brother...................ok so he not dead, just locked up! :biggrin: Don't worry homie, we posting bail as soon as they get your info. Then we gonna hit the seawall again!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 06:39 PM~10741162
> *All in all....was a good day with the exception of one of us not making it back home. A moment of silence for our brother...................ok so he not dead, just locked up!  :biggrin: Don't worry homie, we posting bail as soon as they get your info. Then we gonna hit the seawall again!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who got locked up???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 12:50 AM~10736837
> *then 2pac was spotted in mocity
> 
> 
> ...


MAN IT WAS WINDY RIDIN BACK TO THE NORTH............ :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice pics.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 26 2008, 06:58 PM~10741309
> *MAN IT WAS WINDY RIDIN BACK TO THE NORTH............  :angry:
> *


looking good, will i get to see it at the 93.9 show


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 09:10 PM~10741410
> *nice pics.
> *


 :yes: 

MAN I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO RUN OUT OF GAS EVERY GAS STATION I WENT TO WAS CLOSED, BUT GAS LEAK IT FIX....... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 26 2008, 07:13 PM~10741427
> *:yes:
> 
> MAN I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO RUN OUT OF GAS EVERY GAS STATION I WENT TO WAS CLOSED, BUT GAS LEAK IT FIX....... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10741421
> *looking good, will i get to see it at the 93.9 show
> *


WHEN IS IT? CAR HAS ANOTHER APPOINT SOON......  


6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BIG_TEXAS, *BAYTOWNSLC*, H-TOWN_ACE

THE WATCHER............ :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 09:13 PM~10741430
> *:uh:
> *


I WAS FLYIN DOWN TEXAS PWKY SAW STATE TROOPER MAN DIDN'T SAY NOTHING SO I KEEP ROLLIN.....


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 07:10 PM~10741410
> *nice pics.
> *


will i did ok,, but it was a good day for all of us.. will not for mike


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 07:18 PM~10741473
> *will i did ok,, but it was a good day for all of us.. will not for mike
> *


 :0 any pics of the rag four or did yall spend the day in the truck :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 26 2008, 07:14 PM~10741438
> *WHEN IS IT? CAR HAS ANOTHER APPOINT SOON......
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BIG_TEXAS, BAYTOWNSLC, H-TOWN_ACE
> ...


the 8th. or 9th. i dont know


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 07:18 PM~10741473
> *will i did ok,, but it was a good day for all of us.. will not for mike
> *


did they impound his car too???


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 07:19 PM~10741479
> *:0  any pics of the rag four or did yall spend the day in the truck  :uh:  :uh:
> *


he was out in it but mike went to jail and we had to go home and we was out looking to see about mike and some one call us up and told us that you was on 45


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 09:20 PM~10741485
> *the 8th. or 9th. i dont know
> *


IT WONT MAKE IT......... :tears:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 07:20 PM~10741487
> *did they impound his car too???
> *


no we got it.. its home, but not him :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 26 2008, 07:22 PM~10741512
> *IT WONT MAKE IT......... :tears:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 07:23 PM~10741516
> *no we got it.. its home, but not him  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did he have some warrants or something??


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 06:55 PM~10741279
> *who got locked up???
> *


mike in th M.C


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 07:24 PM~10741533
> *mike in th M.C
> *


mister.. is now misses he is somebody's bitch...lol.. he will be out soon... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 07:24 PM~10741528
> *did he have some warrants or something??
> *


will i dont know about that, but i know he did not have a D.L so they got him on that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 07:26 PM~10741550
> *will i dont know about that, but i know he did not have a D.L so they got him on that
> *


caught him riding dirty.... :0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 07:26 PM~10741542
> *mister.. is now misses he is somebody's bitch...lol.. he will be out soon... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nosad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 07:27 PM~10741557
> *caught him riding dirty.... :0
> *


 :yessad: but he will be getting out some time to day


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 07:27 PM~10741558
> *:nono:  :nosad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


he told me he was known is texas city , galveston and pasadena by the cops.. i guess he wasnt lying... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

nice pictures. sorry to hear one of the riderz got lockt up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, BIG_TEXAS, cwplanet, streetshow, *NoCaddyLikeMine*

Free Mister!!! :0 whens he gonna get out??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 07:30 PM~10741590
> *nice pictures. sorry to hear one of the riderz got lockt up
> *


its cool,, it not new to him he been in and out a lot in G-TOWN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 07:55 PM~10741279
> *who got locked up???
> *


deeezzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 07:30 PM~10741584
> *he told me he was known is texas city , galveston and pasadena by the cops.. i guess he wasnt lying... :biggrin:
> *


no its mike that got stop,, and he do by go in and out jail :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 07:33 PM~10741619
> *deeezzzzz  nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


guess they never gonna get let out again.... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10741557
> *caught him riding dirty.... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 09:30 PM~10741590
> *nice pictures. sorry to hear one of the riderz got lockt up
> *


what time did ya leave the shop


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 07:31 PM~10741592
> *5 Members: cali rydah, BIG_TEXAS, cwplanet, streetshow, NoCaddyLikeMine
> 
> Free Mister!!!  :0  whens he gonna get out??? :biggrin:
> *


i wood say to night.. but who knows


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 26 2008, 07:35 PM~10741637
> *:0
> *


he will fix the problem with that soon now...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 06:55 PM~10741279
> *who got locked up???
> *


mike


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 26 2008, 07:35 PM~10741637
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 09:36 PM~10741657
> *he will fix the problem with that soon now...
> *


MINE WILL NOT BE FIXED NO TIME SOON........... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

wow 6 people and nothing to talk about


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 09:31 PM~10741592
> *5 Members: cali rydah, BIG_TEXAS, cwplanet, streetshow, NoCaddyLikeMine
> 
> Free Mister!!!  :0  whens he gonna get out??? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 26 2008, 07:42 PM~10741697
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: will i got to see if i can get mike out


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 08:35 PM~10741130
> *45 Haulers!!!!! Memorial Day!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie!!!  i just want to thank everyone that rolled out today i had a good time riding to and from g town....much love to all the homies that rolled out from tx city, g body man thaanks for saving my day homie!!!
:thumbsup: hope we can do it again soon, hopefully with more rides..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 26 2008, 07:47 PM~10741729
> *nice pics homie!!!  i just want to thank everyone that rolled out today i had a good time riding to and from g town....much love to all the homies that rolled out from tx city, g body man thaanks for saving my day homie!!!
> :thumbsup: hope we can do it again soon, hopefully with more rides..
> *


yea.. it was some fun shit.. we shit 45 down..
mista 3 wheelin on da freeway.. slim and tony bumper checkin...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 07:35 PM~10741647
> *what time did ya leave the shop
> *


shit we left bout eight we gona work on it tomorrow after work .bring some enchiladas for dinner and a some jarritos :biggrin:. we gona go everything so he can ride worry free :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 09:33 PM~10741611
> *its cool,, it not new to him he been in and out a lot in G-TOWN
> *


dr. dre got looked up in g town today!! :0 was last seen on an MC...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 09:58 PM~10741804
> *shit we left bout eight we gona work on it tomorrow after work .bring some enchiladas for dinner and a some jarritos  :biggrin:. we gona go everything so he can ride worry free  :0
> *


ill tell lorena to make sum for you :biggrin: if i aint to tired ill probably go over there after work


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

q rollo tony i see you represented for LOCOS looking good loco .


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 09:58 PM~10741804
> *shit we left bout eight we gona work on it tomorrow after work .bring some enchiladas for dinner and a some jarritos  :biggrin:. we gona go everything so he can ride worry free  :0
> *


wat up my dawg , what it do homie! man u missed it loco it was hell off a ride..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 09:13 PM~10741911
> *ill tell lorena to make sum for you :biggrin: if i aint to tired ill probably go over there after work
> *


guess i dont get none?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 10:13 PM~10741916
> *q rollo tony i see you represented for LOCOS looking good loco .
> *


HAD TO DO IT HOMIE, COULDNT LET THE OTHER HOMIES DOWN, SHIT MY NIGRO SLIM MADE IT AFTER ALL....I THOUGHT HE WASENT GONNA MAKE IT. HONEST HUSTLE, PUTTING IT DOWN..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10741939
> *guess i dont get none?
> *


you know u do


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 26 2008, 08:15 PM~10741931
> *wat up my dawg , what it do homie! man u missed it loco it was hell off a ride..
> *


i know loco i had to open the shop for half of day and than the acescame tru we were chillen there for a while didnt even touch la chancla today. but looks like me and bowties got work for the next couple of weeks. :0 got sum toys to build :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all i gotta say is a real homie would be locked right with em.. or helped em try to make run for it.  not cracking jokes about the situation. some friends ya'll ****** are.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i hear 80's music


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 09:25 PM~10742025
> *i know loco i had to open the shop for half of day and than the acescame tru we were chillen there for a while didnt even touch la chancla today. but looks like me and bowties got work for the next couple of weeks. :0 got sum toys to build  :biggrin:
> *


yup gon be long end of month :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 09:31 PM~10742082
> *i hear 80's music
> *


 :0 with tha colorbar?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 26 2008, 10:25 PM~10742025
> *i know loco i had to open the shop for half of day and than the acescame tru we were chillen there for a while didnt even touch la chancla today. but looks like me and bowties got work for the next couple of weeks. :0 got sum toys to build  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 06:18 PM~10741001
> *pm a *****
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 09:31 PM~10742082
> *i hear 80's music
> *


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 06:35 PM~10741130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i c CSI :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 26 2008, 09:31 PM~10742082
> *i hear 80's music
> *


hrny prolly drove by


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sic713, rug442, h-town team 84 caddy, chevylo97, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, Texas_Bowties

and he like.. boi you a fool....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 26 2008, 08:40 PM~10742146
> *LOL  :thumbsup:
> *


rara's son: dad.. why his tires all weird looking...

rara: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 26 2008, 10:34 PM~10742106
> *:0 with tha colorbar?
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 26 2008, 10:40 PM~10742146
> *LOL  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ROBERT, WAT IT DO HOMIE!! DID U TURN IN TO ICE CREAM IN SIDE THE SIX DUCE.. :biggrin:  NEXT TIME U SEE ME ROLLING MIGHT BE WITH A/C... :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEP MAAAAAAAYNE WE TORE G TOWN UP.....TO BAD I GOT THERE LATE.....BUT ATLEAST I GOT THE CAR FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LAC FOR SALE



> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 08:46 PM~10742199
> *selling for a friend. ITS NOT MY CAR.  its a 91 brougham. approx 130k miles on the 5.7. the a/c works. newer compressor needs to be hooked up and charged,  the front bumper needs to be tighten up/adjusted.  other than that its a clean cruiser. interior is super clean, pillow top seats, matching top. no dings, dents or major body damage at all. nice orange pearl paint, chrome undercarriage, partial stress point frame, 4 pump, 12 batteries, double pump to the front with square dump, custom trunk, all 12 batteries are new (within past 3 months) matching wheels, this car drives on the freeway all day long with no problems no smoke no knock no funny noises.  it has its wear, because its driven, but it can also be put in a show and win. averago stereo system.
> $10,000 OBO</span>*
> 
> ...



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10742243


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2008, 10:44 PM~10742179
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sic713, rug442, h-town team 84 caddy, chevylo97, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Texas_Bowties
> 
> ...


LAUGHFIN AT YOU HATER LIKE HAA HAA HAAAAAA


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 26 2008, 09:50 PM~10742233
> *ROBERT, WAT IT DO HOMIE!! DID U TURN IN TO ICE CREAM IN SIDE THE SIX DUCE.. :biggrin:   NEXT TIME U SEE ME ROLLING MIGHT BE WITH A/C... :cheesy:
> *


YOU KNOW THATS HOW I ROLL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+May 26 2008, 08:50 PM~10742233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need to lift my shit man....

fuck da bullshit...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 26 2008, 10:53 PM~10742266
> *YOU KNOW THATS HOW I ROLL
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2008, 08:59 PM~10742319
> *x2..ive done already looked into that.. i need a few things for mines
> i need to lift my shit man....
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 05:02 PM~10740041
> *:uh:    your momma dont know how to use a computer
> it fixed itself.    :dunno:
> *


I was thinking more like two Nell Carters duct taped to each other, making one you.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 26 2008, 05:46 PM~10740237
> *damn 7000! congrats h town
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 10:42 PM~10742166
> *hrny prolly drove by
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ole "phill collins jammin azz"


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 26 2008, 08:47 PM~10741729
> *nice pics homie!!!  i just want to thank everyone that rolled out today i had a good time riding to and from g town....much love to all the homies that rolled out from tx city, g body man thaanks for saving my day homie!!!
> :thumbsup: hope we can do it again soon, hopefully with more rides..
> *


  It was off the chain in g-town today!!!

I will post some pics soon! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 26 2008, 11:09 PM~10742403
> *  It was off the chain in g-town today!!!
> 
> I will post some pics soon! :biggrin:
> *


VID ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 26 2008, 10:08 PM~10742393
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ole "phill collins jammin azz"
> *


STEVIE B dumbass


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 11:10 PM~10742417
> *STEVIE B      dumbass
> *


dont know who that is you "Hefty bag full of jello" :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 26 2008, 10:11 PM~10742425
> *dont know who that is you Hefty bag full of jello  :angry:
> *


no wonder you aint scored with hrny.. just gotta fire up some Stevie B.. drives her crazy, so i hear. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 11:14 PM~10742447
> *no wonder you aint scored with hrny.. just gotta fire up some Stevie B..        drives her crazy,  so i hear.  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10742461
> *:0
> *


where'd you go pinche chino? you downloading that shyt now huh? :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 11:20 PM~10742495
> *where'd you go pinche chino?  you downloading that shyt now huh?      :uh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 09:03 PM~10742348
> *:uh:
> *


and where were u fagget


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10742515
> *and where were u fagget
> *


stayed home. my ride to gtown never showed up.....and my shit been on jackstands for the past 3 weeks :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10742515
> *and where were u fagget
> *


stayed home. my ride to gtown never showed up.....and my shit been on jackstands for the past 3 weeks :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 26 2008, 08:50 PM~10742233
> *ROBERT, WAT IT DO HOMIE!! DID U TURN IN TO ICE CREAM IN SIDE THE SIX DUCE.. :biggrin:   NEXT TIME U SEE ME ROLLING MIGHT BE WITH A/C... :cheesy:
> *


all you gots to do is bring it loco . make you frezzzzze :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 26 2008, 08:50 PM~10742233
> *ROBERT, WAT IT DO HOMIE!! DID U TURN IN TO ICE CREAM IN SIDE THE SIX DUCE.. :biggrin:   NEXT TIME U SEE ME ROLLING MIGHT BE WITH A/C... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 26 2008, 09:22 PM~10742525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me your number.. i know u mess with ac.. wanted to ask u a few questions


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2008, 10:24 PM~10742532
> *stayed home. my ride to gtown never showed up.....and my shit been on jackstands for the past 3 weeks  :angry:
> *


when you done with thos jack stands..come put em under my car and fix my brakes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2008, 10:28 PM~10742575
> *oh yea.. forgot about them stands..
> pm me your number.. i know u mess with ac.. wanted to ask u a few questions
> *


blk man aint allowed to have a/c


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 09:29 PM~10742586
> *blk man aint allowed to have a/c
> *


well shit.. he will soon..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

G-Town today!!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2008, 11:42 PM~10742706
> *well shit.. he will soon..
> *


post ur finished dash :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 26 2008, 10:42 PM~10742706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you can talk shyt that you could have done it better? how about you just stfu already bitch.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 12:24 AM~10743093
> *just dont tell impala65  he'll snitch.
> so you can talk shyt that you could have done it better?  how about you just stfu already bitch.
> *


do your kids a favor and blow ur brains out with one of ur fancy guns so SS can take care of them! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2008, 11:26 PM~10743113
> *do your kids a favor and blow ur brains out with one of ur fancy guns so SS can take care of them! :cheesy:
> *


my kids already being taken care of by some sucker.. hate to be a ***** like that. dont take care of my own kids.. and definately not someone elses.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 12:30 AM~10743147
> *my kids already being taken care of by some sucker..      hate to be a ***** like that.    dont take care of my own kids..      and definately not someone elses.
> *


big man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10742956
> *post ur finished dash :cheesy:
> *


i will once i get my cam set up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10742956
> *post ur finished dash :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2008, 01:38 AM~10743643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many hours you got into that? the paint cans are a trip


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Nesto from Houston Aces & Joe fron Denton County Aces


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 12:26 AM~10743113
> *do your kids a favor and blow ur brains out with one of ur fancy guns so SS can take care of them! :cheesy:
> *


ouch, that was kinda low :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 06:18 AM~10744410
> *how many hours you got into that? the paint cans are a trip
> *


not alot.. did it in a week


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2008, 08:36 AM~10744463
> *not alot.. did it in a week
> *


seems like it would take alot of labor to get that effect with the cans... looks bad ass!! :thumbsup: the spary cans set it off  Are you still workin on the door panels?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 12:34 AM~10743187
> *big man
> *


very big :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 08:27 AM~10744433
> *ouch, that was kinda low  :0
> *


kinda like burning in a firey plan crash.... ring a bell?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 09:00 AM~10744536
> *kinda like burning in a firey plan crash.... ring a bell?
> *


wishing somebody was dead in a fiery plane crash is one thing, but wishing upon the orphaning of ones children is another. you terrible terrible human being


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2008, 08:26 PM~10741542
> *mister.. is now misses he is somebody's bitch...lol.. he will be out soon... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: not me bitch


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:09 AM~10744568
> *wishing somebody was dead in a fiery plane crash is one thing, but wishing upon the orphaning of ones children is another. you terrible terrible human being
> *


i wont be able to sleep tonight


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 09:18 AM~10744601
> *i wont be able to sleep tonight
> *


I hope so you monster! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:19 AM~10744606
> *I hope so you monster!  :angry:
> *


did you move ur pool table?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

breakin boys off


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 27 2008, 09:21 AM~10744615
> *breakin boys off
> *


what happen to you sun?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 09:20 AM~10744613
> *did you move ur pool table?
> *


yeah, it was a mutha fuker! I also bought the entertainment center and a tv.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:24 AM~10744635
> *yeah, it was a mutha fuker! I also bought the entertainment center and a tv.
> *


coulda asked if you needed help :uh:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 26 2008, 07:35 PM~10741130
> *45 Haulers!!!!! Memorial Day!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: just wanted to thank evey1 dat help me out wit my whore when she started givin me problems. shit G-town didnt know how to act when we pulled up, all they could do is :worship:..cant wait to do it again...dats if my whore is workin rite


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 09:27 AM~10744645
> *coulda asked if you needed help :uh:
> *


nah, appreciate it, I just told arnold he couldnt do it LOL


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 26 2008, 10:57 PM~10742853
> *G-Town today!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: where's da pic of da whore on my whore :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:33 AM~10744674
> *nah, appreciate it, I just told arnold he couldnt do it LOL
> *


he hasnt fig it out yet... lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 09:40 AM~10744699
> *he hasnt fig it out yet... lol
> *


they are a feeble ppl LMAO!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:41 AM~10744707
> *they are a feeble ppl LMAO!
> *


and im the cold one


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 09:46 AM~10744730
> *and im the cold one
> *


never said I was nice :no:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i need a rear airbag for a 91 lincoln towncar.......if you know anyone that has one for sale please let me know......  
need asap!!!
thanks
mike


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10742417
> *STEVIE B      dumbass
> 
> 
> ...


Jammin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2008, 11:04 AM~10745114
> *Jammin'. :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 26 2008, 09:05 PM~10742375
> *:uh:
> *


* hey buey,yall make these?*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2008, 09:04 AM~10745114
> *Jammin'. :thumbsup:
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=m_5CRnzZWMQ


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2008, 12:38 AM~10743643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 27 2008, 11:11 AM~10745154
> *  hey buey,yall make these?
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :yes: what is the deal franky cakes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 27 2008, 10:15 AM~10745179
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=m_5CRnzZWMQ
> *


Love that music.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 27 2008, 07:32 AM~10744668
> *:biggrin: just wanted to thank evey1 dat help me out wit my whore when she started givin me problems. shit G-town didnt know how to act when we pulled up, all they could do is :worship:..cant wait to do it again...dats if my whore is workin rite
> *


will the door to g-town is all wayz open  ..... let that whore know who is the pimp is :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

dam looks like yall had a blast at gtown.....took me a while to catch up on da pages.............good look for da rides out there


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 11:05 AM~10745933
> *dam looks like yall had a blast at gtown.....took me a while to catch up on da pages.............good look for da rides out there
> *


whats up.. o we had some fun but my boy had to go to jail for some b.s but overe all we had fun there was 15 cars i wood like to see more people come out next time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn how many ended up in gtown jail?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 27 2008, 12:10 PM~10745983
> *whats up.. o we had some fun but my boy had to go to jail for some b.s but overe all we had fun there was 15 cars i wood like to see more people come out next time
> *


i bet impala65 snitched!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 27 2008, 02:48 PM~10747184
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2008, 03:05 PM~10747317
> *:uh:
> *


knew what you was when she came and got you out of south park


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 02:08 PM~10747335
> *knew what you was when she came and got you out of south park
> *


classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HVr8qbRfsE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2008, 03:05 PM~10747317
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 27 2008, 08:21 AM~10744415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 27 2008, 02:40 PM~10747527
> *wut it do
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 01:55 PM~10746751
> *i bet impala65 snitched!
> *


you have nothing better to do then to flap your cock fuckers around :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 27 2008, 05:08 PM~10747700
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 27 2008, 05:10 PM~10747712
> *you have nothing better to do then to flap your cock fuckers around  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10745882
> *WELL.........DOUBLE U.....EEEEEEEEE.....LLLLLL......LLLLLLLLL.........DAMN*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 27 2008, 03:11 PM~10747714
> *:uh:
> *


wattin on the enchiladas homie bring sum coronas too :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 27 2008, 03:18 PM~10747404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


getting kinda bold there snitch. kinda like you wanna box and shyt. know you don't want that.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYONE TO MY 30th BIRTHDAY PARTY AT EMILIANO'S IN PASADENA THIS SAT ON THE 31ST..STARTS AT 9:30PM.."BLACK OUT PARTY"...DRESS ALL IN BLACK OR BLACK SHIRT...  ..CALLL ME FOR MORE INFO 832 213 8219..GOOFY....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 27 2008, 05:59 PM~10748013
> *wattin on the enchiladas homie bring sum coronas too  :biggrin:
> *


ill tell lorena and see what she says :biggrin: is nesto at the shop


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 27 2008, 04:02 PM~10748029
> *ill tell lorena and see what she says  :biggrin: is nesto at the shop
> *


he is here he says you gots to come and get ditry :0 waitting on parts :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 27 2008, 06:05 PM~10748044
> *he is here he says you gots to come and get ditry  :0 waitting on parts  :biggrin:
> *


aight im gonna go over there in a lil bit.what are we working on la chancla


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 27 2008, 05:01 PM~10748028
> *I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYONE TO MY 30th BIRTHDAY PARTY AT  EMILIANO'S IN PASADENA THIS SAT ON THE 31ST..STARTS AT 9:30PM.."BLACK OUT PARTY"...DRESS ALL IN BLACK OR BLACK SHIRT...  ..CALLL ME FOR MORE INFO 832 213 8219..GOOFY....
> *


this what you wearing?


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2008, 06:05 PM~10748042
> *Here are some pics from fri
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2008, 06:05 PM~10748042
> *Here are some pics from fri
> *


I HAVE DIRTY CHINA'S THAT WOULD HAVE WENT GOOD WITH PIX....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2008, 05:05 PM~10748042
> *Here are some pics from fri
> 
> *




Pinchay John... dont you paparazzi at Havanas?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 04:42 PM~10748236
> *this what you wearing?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ..ASS.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2008, 04:05 PM~10748042
> *Here are some pics from fri
> 
> 
> ...


PICS CAME OUT GOOD JOHN....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 06:42 PM~10748236
> *this what you wearing?
> 
> 
> ...


wah ha ha ha you going as this...........










u wont need that much $$$ for a costume wah ha ha ha ha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 08:39 PM~10749099
> *wah ha ha ha you going as this...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 06:39 PM~10749099
> *wah ha ha ha you going as this...........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 27 2008, 09:11 PM~10749332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :around: :around: :barf: :cheesy:  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:17 PM~10749378
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :around:  :around:  :barf:  :cheesy:    :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:barf: :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:19 PM~10749392
> *:biggrin:
> *


what it dew pac?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:20 PM~10749401
> *what it dew pac?
> *


NOTHING JUST WATING ON LATIN'S PARTY SO I CAN BRING ALL MY KIDS OVER....... :biggrin: WHAT'S GOING ON WITH YOU?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:23 PM~10749423
> *NOTHING JUST WATING ON LATIN'S PARTY SO I CAN BRING ALL MY KIDS OVER....... :biggrin: WHAT'S GOING ON WITH YOU?
> *


you not gonna leave em are you :scrutinize: "ill be back kids, gonna pick up some smokes" LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:25 PM~10749437
> *you not gonna leave em are you  :scrutinize:  "ill be back kids, gonna pick up some smokes" LOL
> *


mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:25 PM~10749437
> *you not gonna leave em are you  :scrutinize:  "ill be back kids, gonna pick up some smokes" LOL
> *


it's alright. i will have some chores for them to pay for their housing and clothing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 27 2008, 06:19 PM~10748499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: speakin of kids.. heard hrny wanna have your babies..she dreams of having little half breed brandon lee looking chinito babies.. so i hear.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:25 PM~10749437
> *you not gonna leave em are you  :scrutinize:  "ill be back kids, gonna pick up some smokes" LOL
> *


 :yes: 

I'LL MAKE SURE I SMOKE THE LAST CIG A BLOCK B4 I GET TO LATIN'S THEN TELL ONE OF THEM THAT I HAVE TO RUN TO THE STORE. WHEN LATIN CALL ME I'LL BE PASTING OF 610 AND 45........... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 09:27 PM~10749456
> *we all do
> *


NOT FOR LONG..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2008, 04:05 PM~10748042
> *Here are some pics from fri
> 
> 
> ...


is the tow truck for hire?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:29 PM~10749467
> *:yes:
> 
> I'LL MAKE SURE I SMOKE THE LAST CIG A BLOCK B4 I GET TO LATIN'S THEN TELL ONE OF THEM THAT I HAVE TO RUN TO THE STORE. WHEN LATIN CALL ME I'LL BE PASTING OF 610 AND 45........... :biggrin:
> *


it's alright. have room for them in the house. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2008, 08:44 PM~10735935
> *brb gonna go bitch at my car.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2008, 09:33 PM~10749507
> *is the tow truck for hire?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 27 2008, 07:34 PM~10749520
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


oh mayne i see a ghost............. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 09:35 PM~10749535
> *oh mayne i see a ghost............. :uh:
> *


hey putis, sorry i didn't make it out to your daughters b'day party. was at home getting a tan while cutting the grass.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 07:35 PM~10749535
> *oh mayne i see a ghost............. :uh:
> *


sup fw!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 27 2008, 09:34 PM~10749519
> *it's alright.  have room for them in the house.  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD BEING THAT I DON'T...........  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:39 PM~10749585
> *GOOD BEING THAT I DON'T...........   :biggrin:
> *


i'll just claim them for a bigger refund at the end of the year then drop them off at cps for parent pick up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2008, 08:33 PM~10749507
> *is the tow truck for hire?
> *


you already got a trailer pendejo. but i know dude.. ain't saying names.. who tows.. lemme know. and i'll go find his $


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 27 2008, 09:40 PM~10749590
> *i'll just claim them for a bigger refund at the end of the year then drop them off at cps for parent pick up.
> *


I GET % OF THAT REFUND. CPS IS GOING TO TELL YOU TO KEEP THEM FOCKERS...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 27 2008, 07:37 PM~10749550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paso mailman???????????us gov workin u dat hard o que?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dani.. if ya'll needed a broke down azz looking hood to take pics at. shoulda called me. coulda had pics with real bullet holes in background.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 07:43 PM~10749608
> *dani.. if ya'll needed a broke down azz looking hood to take pics at.  shoulda called me.    coulda had pics with real bullet holes in background.
> *


pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 27 2008, 04:05 PM~10748042
> *Here are some pics from fri
> 
> 
> ...


who left the ports on the grass


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 09:42 PM~10749604
> *is koo we had blast...........u aint miss too much.............just a whole bunch of chics that thought the moonwalk and the waterhose was for them and not the kids :biggrin:   .....................and i had too cut my grass too in da morning like im sometype of messcan o something.............wait i is.................. :uh:
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:29 PM~10749467
> *:yes:
> 
> I'LL MAKE SURE I SMOKE THE LAST CIG A BLOCK B4 I GET TO LATIN'S THEN TELL ONE OF THEM THAT I HAVE TO RUN TO THE STORE. WHEN LATIN CALL ME I'LL BE PASTING OF 610 AND 45........... :biggrin:
> *


get a pack of kools? LMAO


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10749608
> *dani.. if ya'll needed a broke down azz looking hood to take pics at.  shoulda called me.    coulda had pics with real bullet holes in background.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 27 2008, 07:45 PM~10749626
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


IF IM LYING IM DYING  ..........................BABY MOMA THOUGHT I ACTUALLY LIKE HER FRIENDS AROUND................I DID FOR ONE DAY WHEN THEY WAS ALL "WET" IN MY PAD!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 08:44 PM~10749612
> *pics or it didnt happen!
> *


home sweet home.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 27 2008, 09:37 PM~10749550
> *hey putis, sorry i didn't make it out to your daughters b'day party.  was at home getting a tan while cutting the grass.
> *


cut my yard, I got $10 bucks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 07:48 PM~10749648
> *home sweet home.
> 
> 
> ...


****** GOOGLING AMERICAS GHETTOS DONT COUNT.......... :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 27 2008, 09:27 PM~10749456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 08:49 PM~10749657
> ******* GOOGLING AMERICAS GHETTOS DONT COUNT.......... :uh:
> *


:uh: thats where i stay forreal. i'm incognito.  

7408 Avenue K hou 77011 

city of houston can on da porch.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 09:47 PM~10749639
> *get a pack of kools? LMAO
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: I'M A MARLBORO MAN.........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 07:53 PM~10749689
> *:uh:  thats where i stay forreal.      i'm incognito.
> 
> 7408 Avenue K hou 77011
> *


DAT POSE TO MAKE U HOOD????????????JUST MEAN DA HOUSE NEED SOME FIXIN............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 08:54 PM~10749699
> *DAT POSE TO MAKE U HOOD????????????JUST MEAN DA HOUSE NEED SOME FIXIN............
> *


no, i like house like that.. thats what makes me hood!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2008, 07:54 PM~10749699
> *DAT POSE TO MAKE U HOOD????????????JUST MEAN DA HOUSE NEED SOME FIXIN............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/663810925.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/641224404.html

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:54 PM~10749698
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown: I'M A MARLBORO MAN.........
> *


I apologize for my sterotypical remark


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 27 2008, 09:45 PM~10749626
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DJ Quagmire


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 10:23 PM~10749957
> *I apologize for my sterotypical remark
> *


YOU APOLOGY IS ACCEPTED MY NOODLE EATING FRIEND......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 27 2008, 07:55 PM~10749708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 11:33 AM~10746140
> *damn how many ended up in gtown jail?
> *


one went to jail that was it


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 27 2008, 03:51 PM~10747963
> *ITS WELL.........DOUBLE U.....EEEEEEEEE.....LLLLLL......LLLLLLLLL.........DAMN
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Wat up Big Tex uffin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 27 2008, 10:58 PM~10750334
> *Wat up Big Tex uffin:
> *


DID YOU FIND ALL THE PARTS YOU NEEDED FOR YOUR RIDE?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

members are celebrating their birthday today
Emperor Goofy(30), Lord Goofy(30), 


DAMN...ROLLIN 30'S........


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up tp all 
Gallo

Goofy

Coca Pearl
no i have not had time to look,, how you been doing


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 27 2008, 11:03 PM~10750402
> *whats up tp all
> Gallo
> 
> ...


  

THAT WENT FOR GALLO.......... :biggrin: ON LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR RIDE...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 27 2008, 09:03 PM~10750401
> *members are celebrating their birthday today
> Emperor Goofy(30), Lord Goofy(30),
> DAMN...ROLLIN 30'S........
> *


its you b-day!!! :biggrin: 
will 30's are cool 84's are the shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 27 2008, 09:03 PM~10750402
> *whats up tp all
> Gallo
> 
> ...


WUT UP BRO..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 27 2008, 09:05 PM~10750423
> *its you b-day!!! :biggrin:
> will 30's are cool 84's are the shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL....IM THINKING OF GETTING THAT 2 DOOR DOWN IN BAYCITY...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 27 2008, 09:05 PM~10750424
> *WUT UP BRO..
> *


whats up


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:04 PM~10750418
> *
> 
> THAT WENT FOR GALLO.......... :biggrin: ON LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR RIDE...
> *


nnoo that was for you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 27 2008, 09:06 PM~10750444
> *LOL....IM THINKING OF GETTING THAT 2 DOOR DOWN IN BAYCITY...
> *


cool,, do that so you mike and me willl have one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 27 2008, 11:10 PM~10750483
> *nnoo that was for you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'M STILL ON THE HUNT FOR MORE PART FOR MORE RIDE.............. :tears:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:12 PM~10750514
> *I'M STILL ON THE HUNT FOR MORE PART FOR MORE RIDE.............. :tears:
> *


what all do you need


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 27 2008, 09:06 PM~10750444
> *LOL....IM THINKING OF GETTING THAT 2 DOOR DOWN IN BAYCITY...
> *


save your money, ill have a coupe forsale soon


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+May 27 2008, 09:01 PM~10750377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what u need??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 27 2008, 06:52 AM~10744505
> *seems like it would take alot of labor to get that effect with the cans... looks bad ass!! :thumbsup: the spary cans set it off  Are you still workin on the door panels?
> *


yea.. door panel is in progress.. see how it comes out then ill do the driver.. i need someone to do my seats.. carpet and headliner..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:


The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th

at Trading Fair II ( 610 Arena)
5515 South Loop east
Houston, Tx 77033

Cars & Trucks : 25.00
Bikes : 20.00
Car Hop : TBA

Only indoor spots will be sat & sun. Outdoor spots will be sunday only.




Limited Indoor spots.





Be on the lookout for updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any questions you can email Carlos at [email protected]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2008, 10:18 PM~10750586
> *save your money, ill have a coupe forsale soon
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 27 2008, 11:17 PM~10750567
> *what all do you need
> *


CHARITY DONATIONS........... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 10:31 PM~10750039
> *YOU APOLOGY IS ACCEPTED MY NOODLE EATING FRIEND......
> *


I retract my statement you watermelon/ chicken engorging bud :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 27 2008, 09:25 PM~10750672
> *Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:
> The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 27 2008, 11:05 PM~10750424
> *WUT UP BRO..
> *


30? the beginning of the end hno:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 27 2008, 09:25 PM~10750672
> *Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:
> The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:26 PM~10750694
> *CHARITY DONATIONS........... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 11:26 PM~10750697
> *I retract my statement you watermelon/ chicken engorging bud   :angry: :cheesy:
> *


SEE I WAS GOING TO OFFER YOU SOME OF MY SHRIMP FRIED RICE, BUT NONE FOR YOU NOW.......... :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 27 2008, 11:25 PM~10750672
> *Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:
> The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 11:28 PM~10750722
> *SEE I WAS GOING TO OFFER YOU SOME OF MY SHRIMP FRIED RICE, BUT NONE OFR YOU NOW.......... :cheesy:
> *


:angry: i was gonna bring the kool aid but.............


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 09:26 PM~10750694
> *CHARITY DONATIONS........... :biggrin:
> *


lol, shit I got mine already set up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 27 2008, 10:25 PM~10750672
> *Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:
> The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th
> 
> ...


man said undefeated.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 09:29 PM~10750732
> *man said undefeated.
> *


hattin'


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 27 2008, 11:29 PM~10750729
> *lol, shit I got mine already set up
> *


WELL I GUESS I NEED TO CALL AND CASH OUT 4O1K FROM LAST JOB I HAD IN 2006......


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 09:29 PM~10750732
> *man said undefeated.
> *



Undefeated Magazine


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 11:29 PM~10750727
> *:angry: i was gonna bring the kool aid but.............
> *


GOT A&W ROOTBEER SODA TO HANDLE THAT......... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 11:42 PM~10750916
> *GOT A&W ROOTBEER SODA TO HANDLE THAT......... :0
> *


watermelon flava LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RA-RA, ridenlow84, Texas_Bowties, MIJITODEHOUSTON
*


:0 get your bitch azz back to sleep


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10750930
> *watermelon flava LOL
> *


SPEICAL ODERED WITH SEEDS AT THE BOTTOM......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 27 2008, 11:45 PM~10750946
> *SPEICAL ODERED WITH SEEDS AT THE BOTTOM......
> *


you cant add to the racism that is directed at you!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, ridenlow84, Texas_Bowties, ATTN WHORE, RA-RA, MIJITODEHOUSTON
wuz up ace


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 27 2008, 10:49 PM~10750984
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, ridenlow84, Texas_Bowties, ATTN WHORE, RA-RA, MIJITODEHOUSTON
> wuz up ace
> *


chillin jus made it back to tha house. should be out there tomorrow again and give ya another box of them thangs.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 27 2008, 11:56 PM~10751068
> *chillin jus made it back to tha house. should be out there tomorrow again and give ya another box of them thangs.
> *


 :biggrin: thats koo ill go to the shop when i get out of work


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 27 2008, 11:02 PM~10751117
> *:biggrin: thats koo ill go to the shop when i get out of work
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody got a parts car elco.. i need the speedometer guage from dash.. with a needle..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2008, 10:55 PM~10751594
> *anybody got a parts car elco.. i need the speedometer guage from dash.. with a needle..
> *


they are overated just keep up with traffic and you will be fine


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 27 2008, 11:03 PM~10751644
> *they are overated just keep up with traffic and you will be fine
> *


i know.. but it will be nice to have a working one..
i got the cable.. but i broke the needle


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2008, 11:55 PM~10751594
> *anybody got a parts car elco.. i need the speedometer guage from dash.. with a needle..
> *


any from a g-body fit? what year is it?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 27 2008, 07:39 PM~10749099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC ALWAYS REPEN AND STEPEN TO THE FULLEST!!! "KEEP THE GAME TRADITIONAL ALL DAY EVERY DAY"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 27 2008, 11:03 PM~10750401
> *members are celebrating their birthday today
> Emperor Goofy(30), Lord Goofy(30),
> DAMN...ROLLIN 30'S........
> *


Happy birthday viejio pedoro. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2008, 11:47 PM~10751849
> *any from a g-body fit?  what year is it?
> *


not just any.. some dash clusters are different
81


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 27 2008, 11:21 PM~10750624
> *yea.. door panel is in progress.. see how it comes out then ill do the driver.. i need someone to do my seats.. carpet and headliner..
> *


pm a ****** :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 27 2008, 10:55 PM~10751594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 07:06 AM~10752756
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 10:45 AM~10753257
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic.. 

this one? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/78-79-80-81...sspagenameZWD1V


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2008, 09:02 AM~10753350
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


gettin used to da morning life again ??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 07:36 AM~10752682
> *not just any.. some dash clusters are different
> 81
> *


might as well upgrade to dakota digital.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10753367
> *sic..
> 
> this one?
> ...


black boy trippin need to take his ass to a junk yard and get it........act like them ragedy ass elcos hard to find.....................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 28 2008, 11:11 AM~10753411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are hard to find now


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2008, 09:17 AM~10753458
> *yeah
> 
> they are hard to find now
> *


seen a couple last time i went lac huntin.........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 11:18 AM~10753465
> *seen a couple last time i went lac huntin.........
> *


I used to see'em alot, they dryin up like regals. Cant even find rwd cadis in the bone yards these days


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2008, 09:23 AM~10753504
> *I used to see'em alot, they dryin up like regals. Cant even find rwd cadis in the bone yards these days
> *


cuz u done stripped em all u lac abuser!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

oops............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@May 28 2008, 09:37 AM~10753572
> *08 gonna be great, almost ready for the streets
> 
> 
> ...


look familiar ******??????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 12:55 AM~10751594
> *anybody got a parts car elco.. i need the speedometer guage from dash.. with a needle..
> *


AND HE NEEDS NEW DOORS CUZ THE CHIEF BLEW THE OTHER ONES OFF COMMIN FROM G TOWN....... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

we are looking to move into town now from Katy. Closer to family, the medical center, her high-risk ObGyn, ect etc. SO......my question is, does anyoner on here live in the area near MacGregor Park? The neighborhood lies north of OST and between 288 and Calhoun extending up to about Southmore. Its a small area but there are quite a few properties in "Riverside". So is anyone from this area and if so, what do you think about it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2008, 10:59 AM~10753735
> *AND HE NEEDS NEW DOORS CUZ THE CHIEF BLEW THE OTHER ONES OFF COMMIN FROM G TOWN....... :biggrin:
> *


lt1 mayne!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 08:45 AM~10753257
> *:uh:
> *


q onda homie what you up to ?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 09:14 AM~10753428
> *black boy trippin need to take his ass to a junk yard and get it........act like them ragedy  ass elcos hard to find.....................
> *


 :tears: :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 28 2008, 11:57 AM~10754624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just saying they aint that hard to find dats all..............................and it aint a lac................ :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2008, 09:59 AM~10753735
> *AND HE NEEDS NEW DOORS CUZ THE CHIEF BLEW THE OTHER ONES OFF COMMIN FROM G TOWN....... :biggrin:
> *


DONT MATTER IF U WIN BY A MILE OR A INCH .............................FAST N FURIUOS LOOKIN ASS BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 11:54 AM~10753691
> *look familiar ******??????
> *


yup my old 83  its in good hands now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 11:54 AM~10753691
> *look familiar ******??????
> *


stupid


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 11:54 AM~10753691
> *look familiar ******??????
> *


server :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 12:04 PM~10754690
> *nada much doiing some spring cleaning at da shop since we got all da work knocked out........these old men here are dirty ass fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just saying they aint that hard to find dats all..............................and it aint a lac................ :biggrin:
> *


fuck it dawg i aint a el camino fan im a linkoln man. the only reason im building a elco is to break that bitch in half. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 02:09 PM~10755131
> *fuck it dawg i aint a el camino fan im a linkoln man. the only reason im building a elco is to break that bitch in half.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


or to break some boyz off!!!???? :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 12:04 PM~10754690
> *nada much doiing some spring cleaning at da shop since we got all da work knocked out........these old men here are dirty ass fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just saying they aint that hard to find dats all..............................and it aint a lac................ :biggrin:
> *


fuck it dawg i aint a el camino fan im a linkoln man. the only reason im building a elco is to break that bitch in half. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 28 2008, 01:11 PM~10755141
> *or to break some boyz off!!!???? :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Texas_Bowties, bring some degreaser :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 01:09 PM~10755131
> *fuck it dawg i aint a el camino fan im a linkoln man. the only reason im building a elco is to break that bitch in half.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 AINT THAT WAT ALL CARS ARE FOR??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen+May 28 2008, 09:08 AM~10753387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH LOOKS NICE ALL MURDERED OUT!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 01:18 PM~10755186
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 AINT THAT WAT ALL CARS ARE FOR??????????? :biggrin:
> *


no the linko is to crusie and pick up hoes thats y is a 4 door la chancla is to act a fool . hopefully kiss the road with the back bumper :0 if not im trhowing that bitch away :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 02:18 PM~10755186
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 AINT THAT WAT ALL CARS ARE FOR??????????? :biggrin:
> *


naw, just the kinda hoo doo's you own. some of us working with classics.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 01:28 PM~10755250
> *naw, just the kinda hoo doo's you own.    some of us working with classics.
> *


i might not have classic but i love my ride been tru lot in it . rides like a chAMP AND i HOPE TO PASS IT ON TO MY LITTLE BROTHER THATS Y I WOULDNT WANT TO BREAK IT BUT TRURT ME I KNOW BETTER NOW FROM NOW ON ANY CAR I BUILD IS GONA HOP, RUN AND LOOK CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 02:36 PM~10755306
> *i might not have classic but i love my ride been tru lot in it . rides like a chAMP AND i  HOPE TO PASS IT ON TO MY LITTLE BROTHER THATS Y I WOULDNT WANT TO BREAK IT BUT TRURT ME I KNOW BETTER NOW FROM NOW ON ANY CAR I BUILD IS GONA HOP, RUN AND LOOK CLEAN  :biggrin:
> *


was referring to ragalac's hoo doo's


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 01:41 PM~10755331
> *was referring to ragalac's hoo doo's
> *


i didnt take it personal dawg just saying how i feel bout my ride. :biggrin: besides it would matter what you say cause all you do is talk shit :0 OH HELP ME TURN MY COOLING FAN OFF BEFORE I BREAK MY GRILL LOOKING ASS NEGGA :biggrin: just fucking with you dawg


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 01:41 PM~10755331
> *was referring to ragalac's hoo doo's
> *


i didnt take it personal dawg just saying how i feel bout my ride. :biggrin: besides it wouldt matter what you say cause all you do is talk shit :0 OH HELP ME TURN MY COOLING FAN OFF BEFORE I BREAK MY GRILL LOOKING ASS NEGGA :biggrin: just fucking with you dawg


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 02:47 PM~10755375
> *i didnt take it personal dawg just saying how i feel bout my ride.  :biggrin:  besides it would matter what you say cause all you do is talk shit :0  OH HELP ME TURN MY COOLING FAN OFF BEFORE I BREAK MY GRILL LOOKING ASS NEGGA  :biggrin:  just fucking with you dawg
> *


then fk your hoo doo's also


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

damm server need to stop looking at porno :banghead:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 01:50 PM~10755393
> *then fk your hoo doo's also
> *


at least my fan shuts off :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 02:52 PM~10755406
> *at least  my fan shuts off  :roflmao:
> *


its a ford.. so it dont shut off..it gives up. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 01:59 PM~10755448
> *its a ford.. so it dont shut off..it gives up.  :uh:
> *


  it has not given up since 1998 :0 only one starter one fuel pump


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 03:03 PM~10755472
> * it has not given up since 1998  :0 only one starter one fuel pump
> *


least get a newer ford town car.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 03:16 PM~10755175
> *Texas_Bowties, bring some degreaser  :biggrin:
> *


x2 You guys tracked greasy footprint all over the kitchen floor :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 28 2008, 01:28 PM~10755250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERES TOO MANY CARS OUT THERE TO HOLD ON TO ONE IMO...........NOT LIKE I GOT MONEY TO HAVE 8975834927 CARS(DJ LATIN)............BUT U DIG WAT IM SAYING.........THERES MORE THAN ONE LINCOLN THAT WAS MADE......AND MORE THAN ONE WACKBACK 68 IMPALA MADE..........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 02:03 PM~10755472
> * it has not given up since 1998  :0 only one starter one fuel pump
> *


FUCK DAT I DRIVE MY SHIT LIKE I STOLE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLEW DA HEADS ON MY WHITE FLEET CUZ I AINT FEEL LIKE STOPPIN N PUSHIN :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 02:04 PM~10755485
> *least get a newer ford town car.
> *


i aint balling like most of these fools on here


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 28 2008, 02:09 PM~10755520
> *x2 You guys tracked greasy footprint all over the kitchen floor :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: sorry :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 04:19 PM~10755580
> *i aint balling like most of these fools on here
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 02:19 PM~10755580
> *i aint balling like most of these fools on here
> *


X22222222


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 04:15 PM~10755565
> *FUCK DAT I DRIVE MY SHIT LIKE I STOLE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLEW DA HEADS ON MY WHITE FLEET CUZ I AINT FEEL LIKE STOPPIN N PUSHIN :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

THERES TOO MANY CARS OUT THERE TO HOLD ON TO ONE IMO...........NOT LIKE I GOT MONEY TO HAVE 8975834927 CARS(DJ LATIN)............BUT U DIG WAT IM SAYING.........THERES MORE THAN ONE LINCOLN THAT WAS MADE......AND MORE THAN ONE WACKBACK 68 IMPALA MADE..........
[/quote]
i know but like i said is for my little bro :biggrin: oh and i will build another FORD TOWN CAR


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 02:15 PM~10755565
> *FUCK DAT I DRIVE MY SHIT LIKE I STOLE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLEW DA HEADS ON MY WHITE FLEET CUZ I AINT FEEL LIKE STOPPIN N PUSHIN :biggrin:
> *


ya nichingas wey :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 03:21 PM~10755587
> *:uh: sorry :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 04:04 PM~10755485
> *least get a newer ford town car.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10755580
> *i aint balling like most of these fools on here
> *


X2


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 04:21 PM~10755587
> *:uh: sorry :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: No biggie Bleach does wonders


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 28 2008, 04:27 PM~10755656
> *X2
> *


It's ok I will get the dog onyou next time :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 28 2008, 03:19 PM~10755580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noone is interested in domestic household cleaning products talk.. thats a woman's work.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+May 28 2008, 08:07 AM~10752998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. no shit.. you got an ex cop car....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 27 2008, 04:01 PM~10748028
> *I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYONE TO MY 30th BIRTHDAY PARTY AT  EMILIANO'S IN PASADENA THIS SAT ON THE 31ST..STARTS AT 9:30PM.."BLACK OUT PARTY"...DRESS ALL IN BLACK OR BLACK SHIRT...  ..CALLL ME FOR MORE INFO 832 213 8219..GOOFY....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 04:09 PM~10755964
> *ha.. no shit.. you got an ex cop car....*


 :0 slim, he saying you rollin with "the man's" old ride.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 28 2008, 04:09 PM~10755520
> *x2 You guys tracked greasy footprint all over the kitchen floor :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry babe :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 28 2008, 04:29 PM~10756133
> *sorry babe :biggrin:
> *


hold da fk up.. why wasn't i invited for encheladaz? ya'll ****** aint right.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 05:37 PM~10756191
> *hold da fk up.. why wasn't i invited for encheladaz?  ya'll ****** aint right.
> *


cuz u werent working on cars foo.maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 28 2008, 04:38 PM~10756202
> *cuz u werent working on cars foo.maybe next time :biggrin:
> *


shyt.. for enchilades.. just give a ***** a wrench and i'll go turn some shyt.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 03:47 PM~10756272
> *shyt..   for enchilades.. just give a ***** a wrench and i'll go turn some shyt.
> *


Mmmm... Tacos :biggrin:
-Dani- Not bittersweet


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 03:47 PM~10756272
> *shyt..  for enchilades.. just give a ***** a wrench and i'll go turn some shyt.
> *


come on with it down the street from work synott and westheimer. :biggrin: you can start sanding LA CHANCLA :0


----------



## ASP Promotions (Feb 20, 2008)

If anyone is heading to Houston on June 8th Here is a options for rooms.........

HOUSTON-ASTRODOME @ RELIANT PK 
8111 KIRBY DR.
HOUSTON, TX 77054
UNITED STATES 
Hotel Reservations: 1 888 890 0242 
Hotel Front Desk: 1-713-7901900 
Price $89.00




All you need to tell them is you want to make a rsvp for June 8th 93.3 Car Show.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

*INDIVIDUALS C.C.- OKLAHOMA 10TH ANNUAL PICNIC*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@May 28 2008, 04:50 PM~10756299
> *Mmmm... Tacos :biggrin:
> -Dani- Not bittersweet
> *


 :uh: didn't i text you telling you to bring me something to eat .. now!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 05:19 PM~10756518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks familiar. like those rims better on it.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:biggrin: I know you like white girls


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 05:15 PM~10756981
> *:biggrin: I know you like white girls
> 
> 
> ...


whores always get whores...


email please..?? send to my space asap.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 05:15 PM~10756981
> *:biggrin: I know you like white girls
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 07:34 PM~10757107
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

H-TOWN_ACE
where you at dawg :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 06:15 PM~10756981
> *:biggrin: I know you like white girls
> 
> 
> ...


look at em on phone "someone needs to get this white brawd off my car, before i go to jail"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 07:36 PM~10757123
> *H-TOWN_ACE
> where you at dawg :uh:
> *


at the house.my bro came over to pick up battery charger.joe said he was gonna come over.ill probably go over there when he gets here


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Waddup People!?!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do los


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

What it do!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

chillin.hows paris treating you


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 28 2008, 07:40 PM~10757154
> *What it do!
> *


need to borrow your hood for a few weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 05:02 PM~10755912
> *noone is interested in domestic household cleaning products talk..    thats a woman's work.
> *


 :uh: You would say somthin like that :uh: dont start shit you can't finsh I aint a snitch or a bitch :biggrin: I'll talk shit back :0 :biggrin: besides your my buddy so chill I thought you likededthe wings??


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

im going to sell my car im getting the pic now to put up for you to see it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 05:39 PM~10757138
> *look at em on phone "someone needs to get this white brawd off my car, before i go to jail"
> *


hes not on da phone.. he smokin a black..
should of snapped a pic of him on the car.. he was posing like da whore..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 28 2008, 07:17 PM~10757416
> *:uh: You would say somthin like that :uh: dont start shit you can't finsh I aint a snitch or a bitch :biggrin: I'll talk shit back :0  :biggrin: besides your my buddy so chill  I thought you likededthe wings??
> *


well, lemme know when you make wings then.  



fyi cleaning still woman work! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 28 2008, 06:57 PM~10757749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im asking $8,000 O.B.O


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 07:50 PM~10757686
> *hes not on da phone.. he smokin a black..
> should of snapped a pic of him on the car.. he was posing like da whore..
> *


oh like pic where you were legs were spread open on that regal? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 28 2008, 07:57 PM~10757749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best batteries ever.. remember those kind. good times.. 

like the top too.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 07:05 PM~10757828
> *best batteries ever..  remember those kind.    good times..
> 
> like the top too.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shyt.. catch that lil young dude at battery express on day when he need to take his gal out.. and you could score those batteries for $10 each. sucka-fo-love


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i actually wondered why they look new when they said they were recycled. didnt understand wil i saw a show recently.. on how batteries are recycled..basicly they chop up old batteries and use the raw materials to make new ones. when i saw the end product, i was like "ugh.." 


discovery channel, or DIY network..so someshyt like that.. "how its made"


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

all i know is the car i got go for 9+g's,,, im asking 8 O.B.O and you can have it the 13's the 2 pumps and the 6 batteries


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 28 2008, 08:15 PM~10757963
> *all i know is the car i got go for 9+g's,,, im asking 8 O.B.O and you can have it the 13's the 2 pumps and the 6 batteries
> *


not fan of lincoln's though. broke anyway. :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 28 2008, 09:01 PM~10757787
> *im asking $8,000 O.B.O
> *


 :uh: :uh: good luck homie!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 28 2008, 09:01 PM~10757787
> *im asking $8,000 O.B.O
> *


trippin :angry: :nosad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2008, 09:19 PM~10757994
> *trippin :angry:  :nosad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: i say he should crome the undies then sell it for 7000! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 28 2008, 09:20 PM~10758008
> *:yes:  :yes: i say he should crome the undies then sell it for 7000! :biggrin:
> *


i say he should keep it and put it on tha map


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2008, 07:19 PM~10757994
> *trippin :angry:  :nosad:
> *


  why :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2008, 07:24 PM~10758036
> *i say he should keep it and put it on tha map
> *


i was but now i see something that i like and im going to get it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 03:21 PM~10755209
> *BITCH LOOKS NICE ALL MURDERED OUT!!!
> *


maybe I should do a *3rd* blk one :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2008, 08:42 PM~10758168
> *maybe I should do a 3rd blk one :cheesy:
> *


maybe you should stfu bitch. nobody gives a fk about your slabs (since you never had any of the juiced pussy)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2008, 07:42 PM~10758168
> *maybe I should do a 3rd blk one :cheesy:
> *


maybe this one wita 5.7L????? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 08:50 PM~10758232
> *maybe this one wita 5.7L????? :biggrin:
> *


maybe this one with real hydros. not that pretty shyt he working with now. where he can even lift back more then couple inches. 


here it comes.. "you dont know the whole story.. yada yada yada.. " fk you brian.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 09:50 PM~10758232
> *maybe this one wita 5.7L????? :biggrin:
> *


full frame swap is already done


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 28 2008, 08:55 PM~10758277
> *full frame swap is already done
> *


must be a typo.. you suppose to say WRAP :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

no enchiladas tonight :dunno: we aint greasy :biggrin: car running like a champ :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,


















:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the rag4 and 62ht compliment each other, nice pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 08:57 PM~10758297
> *no enchiladas tonight  :dunno: we aint greasy  :biggrin: car running like a champ  :0
> *


i had a veggie wrap. :angry:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2008, 09:03 PM~10758352
> *the rag4 and 62ht compliment each other, nice pics
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 09:08 PM~10758409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ever clean your mirrors? "objects in mirror may be cleaner then they appear" :roflmao:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 09:09 PM~10758424
> *:uh:  ever clean your mirrors?    "objects in mirror may be cleaner then they appear"    :roflmao:
> *


That was after we went on the beach


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for lookin out big pimp. "im glad"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 08:08 PM~10758409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheels look good. i heard theres more to come :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 09:11 PM~10758436
> *That was after we went on the beach
> *


oh well wipe em down before taking pics. like i do.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10758451
> *thanks for lookin out big pimp. "im glad"
> 
> 
> ...


no prob. lemme know if you want that 90 front off it too.. and i'll talk to da dude.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 09:57 PM~10758297
> *no enchiladas tonight  :dunno: we aint greasy  :biggrin: car running like a champ  :0
> *


We already ate sorry  milanessa with papas con aroz y frijoles you missed it :0 and no left overs :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10758485
> *We already ate sorry  milanessa with papas con aroz y frijoles you missed it :0 and no left overs :tongue:
> *


not my type of stuff. lemme know whats on menu for tomorrow though.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2008, 08:12 PM~10758451
> *thanks for lookin out big pimp. "im glad"
> 
> 
> ...


nice...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 10:15 PM~10758493
> *not my type of stuff.    lemme know whats on menu for tomorrow though.
> *


maybe olive garden :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 28 2008, 04:40 PM~10756724
> *INDIVIDUALS C.C.- OKLAHOMA 10TH ANNUAL PICNIC
> *


would be nice to see some people make the trip. went last year, the hop was off the hook. cars doing 80 plus inches then driving down the street :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+May 28 2008, 09:21 PM~10758549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 10:38 PM~10758761
> *:uh:
> pics or it didn't happen
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: if you go to the chill spot on saturday night I will bring you some enchilladas :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 28 2008, 09:41 PM~10758789
> *:uh:  :biggrin: if you go to the chill spot on saturday night I will bring you some enchilladas :cheesy:
> *


naw,can't make it.. i'll still be driving home from gatesville.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 07:04 PM~10757811
> *oh        like pic where you were legs were spread open on that regal?  :uh:
> *


it was a monte.. get it right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 09:47 PM~10758848
> *it was a monte.. get it right
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 28 2008, 08:38 PM~10758761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 17 2008, 07:15 PM~10678410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2008, 09:48 PM~10758856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: remember that 58' at houston show.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 06:15 PM~10756981
> *:biggrin: I know you like white girls
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2008, 09:50 PM~10758872
> *there goes your pics now make arrangements cuz i know u aint gonna see your kids on fathers day anyways... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

to give an idea how big the park is...



> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 23 2008, 09:27 AM~10719809
> *
> *


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 07:50 PM~10757686
> *hes not on da phone.. he smokin a black..
> should of snapped a pic of him on the car.. he was posing like da whore..
> *


 :uh: pix or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 09:13 PM~10758466
> *oh  well wipe em down before taking pics.  like i do.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 28 2008, 09:58 PM~10758963
> *:0  :0
> *


was doing 65mph in a 35 kinda gets attention of the pigs, sometimes.

but notice how the mirror aint green like rest of the top half of car? thanks sic for "running out of materials" :ugh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2008, 10:52 PM~10758897
> *:0
> *


   :nicoderm: still mad at u homie!!!!u know.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wat up night crew! well got to get some rest so i can start woking on my next hopper.... :0 :biggrin: out night crew


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 28 2008, 11:03 PM~10759005
> *wat up night crew! well got to get some rest so i can start woking on my next hopper.... :0  :biggrin: out night crew
> 
> 
> ...


oh and it drives home after each show, just a street hopper, but the next hopper is something new to me.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 28 2008, 08:59 PM~10758980
> *:angry:
> :nicoderm: still mad at u homie!!!!u know.. :biggrin:
> *


hey homie give me a call what happend with that deal for sunday


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 28 2008, 09:03 PM~10759005
> *wat up night crew! well got to get some rest so i can start woking on my next hopper.... :0  :biggrin: out night crew
> 
> 
> ...


i got something that you my like :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 28 2008, 10:03 PM~10759005
> *wat up night crew! well got to get some rest so i can start woking on my next hopper.... :0  :biggrin: out night crew
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 28 2008, 11:04 PM~10759024
> *i got something that you my like  :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wat it do. taking any trades, money gone!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 28 2008, 09:07 PM~10759050
> *:biggrin:
> wat it do. taking any trades, money gone!! :cheesy:
> *


will what you got  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@May 28 2008, 11:05 PM~10759033
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wat up crazy homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doing about 70 on tha freeway n 3 wheelin, thats gangsta.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 28 2008, 10:07 PM~10759055
> *will what you got    :biggrin:
> *


hold up, i aint know you taking trades for linc. i got 2 babies mommas and a few kids to bargain with.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 28 2008, 11:04 PM~10759023
> *hey homie give me a call what happend with that deal for sunday
> *


ill let u know in tha morning.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 11:12 PM~10759098
> *hold up, i aint know you taking trades for linc.  i got 2 babies mommas and a few kids to bargain with.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10759098
> *hold up, i aint know you taking trades for linc.  i got 2 babies mommas and a few kids to bargain with.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: how do the 2 babies mommas look like :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 28 2008, 10:08 PM~10759063
> *wat up crazy homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doing about 70 on tha freeway n 3 wheelin, thats gangsta.
> *


  gangsta is wat i am


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Ask RaRa how does it feel to pop trunk while hitting switches down the sea wall!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 28 2008, 10:14 PM~10759133
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: how do the 2 babies mommas  look like :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


#1 not so good anymore. #2 look good though, and works at pepboys. (hook up!!)


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10759150
> *#1    not so good anymore.  #2  look good though, and works at pepboys.  (hook up!!)
> *


o no :nono: got to look good :biggrin: ....but what a bout free shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+May 28 2008, 08:54 PM~10758922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome..
another happy customer



> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 09:16 PM~10759147
> *Ask RaRa how does it feel to pop trunk while hitting switches down the sea wall!!!
> *


shit was funny.. ***** hit a switch and trunk popped open..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2008, 11:20 PM~10759725
> *this ***** here...
> your welcome..
> another happy customer
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2008, 09:42 PM~10758805
> *naw,can't make it..  i'll still be driving home from gatesville.
> *




down in my neck of da woods :biggrin: ...watch out in rogers, always laws tryin 2 catch people speedin....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 29 2008, 01:44 AM~10760292
> *down in my neck of da woods :biggrin: ...watch out in rogers, always laws tryin 2 catch people speedin....
> *


yeah.. headed out there to visit one of my brawds thats locked up.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

After a long couple of days, *I'm glad* to share with everyone that my dad is okay :yes: He started having chest pain Monday night, so I had to take him to the hospital. Many tests were done that night and my dad was Morphined out. :biggrin: He woke up Tuesday morning having the same pain so the doctor determined that the pain was caused by a clogged artery.  Just thinking of how they fixed it made my leg hurt for a while, :nosad: but am *GLAD TO SAY AND SHARE WITH EVERYONE THAT HE IS DOING GOOD AND SHOULD BE OUT OF THE HOSPITAL TODAY!!!* :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 29 2008, 07:19 AM~10760689
> *After a long couple of days, I'm glad to share with everyone that my dad is okay :yes:  He started having chest pain Monday night, so I had to take him to the hospital. Many tests were done that night and my dad was Morphined out.  :biggrin: He woke up Tuesday morning having the same pain so the doctor determined that the pain was caused by a clogged artery.  Just thinking of how they fixed it made my leg hurt for a while,  :nosad: but am GLAD TO SAY AND SHARE WITH EVERYONE THAT HE IS DOING GOOD AND SHOULD BE OUT OF THE HOSPITAL TODAY!!!  :cheesy:
> *



Good to hear that homie!!! Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2008, 08:42 AM~10760762
> *Good to hear that homie!!! Hope all goes well!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 29 2008, 06:19 AM~10760689
> *After a long couple of days, I'm glad to share with everyone that my dad is okay :yes:  He started having chest pain Monday night, so I had to take him to the hospital. Many tests were done that night and my dad was Morphined out.  :biggrin: He woke up Tuesday morning having the same pain so the doctor determined that the pain was caused by a clogged artery.  Just thinking of how they fixed it made my leg hurt for a while,  :nosad: but am GLAD TO SAY AND SHARE WITH EVERYONE THAT HE IS DOING GOOD AND SHOULD BE OUT OF THE HOSPITAL TODAY!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412204


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2008, 07:42 AM~10760762
> *Good to hear that homie!!! Hope all goes well!!!
> *


X2


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 29 2008, 09:48 AM~10761073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL APRECIATED


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2008, 08:42 AM~10760762
> *Good to hear that homie!!! Hope all goes well!!!
> *


x3


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2008, 08:42 AM~10760762
> *Good to hear that homie!!! Hope all goes well!!!
> *


X4


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

X4 :angel:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT YALL!

FEELS GOOD TO KNOW MY POPS MADE IT THROUGH THIS ONE


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lady_Ace, *Texas_Bowties*
:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 29 2008, 09:17 AM~10761294
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412204
> *


now thats a drop top lac worth having.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 29 2008, 11:43 AM~10762423
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lady_Ace, Texas_Bowties
> :wave:
> *


hey wats up! herd tha good news :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 11:45 AM~10762443
> *now thats a drop top lac worth having.
> *


the slimthuggga


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 29 2008, 12:52 PM~10762512
> *hey wats up! herd tha good news :biggrin:
> *


I know at 6 am


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 29 2008, 01:36 PM~10763245
> *  :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 29 2008, 07:19 AM~10760689
> *After a long couple of days, I'm glad to share with everyone that my dad is okay :yes:  He started having chest pain Monday night, so I had to take him to the hospital. Many tests were done that night and my dad was Morphined out.  :biggrin: He woke up Tuesday morning having the same pain so the doctor determined that the pain was caused by a clogged artery.  Just thinking of how they fixed it made my leg hurt for a while,  :nosad: but am GLAD TO SAY AND SHARE WITH EVERYONE THAT HE IS DOING GOOD AND SHOULD BE OUT OF THE HOSPITAL TODAY!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Good to hear he pulled thru! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 02:24 PM~10763605
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 29 2008, 12:10 PM~10763107
> *I know at 6 am
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

THIS SUCKS.....NO CHISMES TODAY..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 29 2008, 02:55 PM~10763891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i told brian to STFU and man listened.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 04:54 PM~10764381
> *
> yeah, i told brian to STFU and man listened.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 02:54 PM~10764381
> *ok a walk in da clouds
> yeah, i told brian to STFU and man listened.
> *


wata nice white guy eh...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 03:54 PM~10764381
> *ok a walk in da clouds
> *


Wth u talkin bout?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

i will have up some good pic of it in a day or so,, im asking $8,000 O.B.O....or ill let the car go for $6,500 O.B.O ,, BUT if you got a car AND SOME MONEY,, im NOT looking for 4 doors or F.W.D.... e-mail me the info on your car and some pics of it.. or 
call me at 409-995-0809
or 832-867-3877
ask for mike or james


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 29 2008, 02:10 PM~10763107
> *I know at 6 am
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 04:54 PM~10764381
> *ok a walk in da clouds
> yeah, i told brian to STFU and man listened.
> *



man wut a gangsta. e-bangin at its best :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 29 2008, 06:14 PM~10765267
> *man wut a gangsta. e-bangin at its best :uh:
> *


 :0 :guns:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 29 2008, 07:14 PM~10765267
> *man wut a gangsta. e-bangin at its best :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 29 2008, 06:14 PM~10765267
> *man wut a gangsta. e-bangin at its best :uh:
> *


fk that. imma slap da fk out of brian when i see em.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 29 2008, 03:45 PM~10764748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many miles on the car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 28 2008, 04:13 PM~10755554
> *THERES TOO MANY CARS OUT THERE TO HOLD ON TO ONE IMO...........NOT LIKE I GOT MONEY TO HAVE 8975834927 CARS(DJ LATIN)............BUT U DIG WAT IM SAYING.........THERES MORE THAN ONE LINCOLN THAT WAS MADE......AND MORE THAN ONE WACKBACK 68 IMPALA MADE..........
> *


hey beetch! wtf do i have to do with your debate?? :buttkick:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 05:49 PM~10765451
> *how many miles on the car.
> *


135,959


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 07:41 PM~10765398
> *fk that. imma slap da fk out of brian when i see em.
> *


ay buey!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2008, 08:26 PM~10765710
> *ay buey!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 29 2008, 06:19 PM~10765671
> *135,959
> *


that car has alot of potential u should keep it, 2500 more and you be sendin boys home...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2008, 06:17 PM~10765655
> *hey beetch!  wtf do i have to do with your debate??  :buttkick:
> *


just u got alot of cars dats all..........slow ur roll no te me enojes chiquitita


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 08:30 PM~10765733
> *:uh:
> *


que onda mija? you get that glasshouse yet?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 06:31 PM~10765742
> *that car has alot of potential u should keep it, 2500 more and you be sendin boys home...
> *


i know but its not for me,, i got something that will blow people a way when it comes out :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 29 2008, 07:02 PM~10765901
> *i know but its not for me,, i got something that will blow people a way when it comes out  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 29 2008, 07:19 PM~10765671
> *135,959
> *


what year?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 29 2008, 07:08 PM~10765932
> *what year?
> *


99'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 29 2008, 07:08 PM~10765932
> *what year?
> *


duece out the roof huh :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 29 2008, 07:02 PM~10765901
> *i know but its not for me,, *


thats how i felt about the one i had...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 08:09 PM~10765943
> *duece out the roof huh  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10765949
> *thats how i felt about the one i had...
> *


it was candy red right??

chrome under??

lifted??

what was the price tag when you sold it :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 29 2008, 07:12 PM~10765956
> *it was candy red right??
> 
> chrome under??
> ...


eighty five hundo


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 07:10 PM~10765949
> *thats how i felt about the one i had...
> *


its not for me i like the 60"s- 80"s


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 08:13 PM~10765964
> *eighty five hundo
> *


if i had the money then :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 07:13 PM~10765964
> *eighty five hundo
> *


and what did you have


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 07:41 PM~10765398
> *fk that. imma slap da fk out of brian when i see em.
> *


try me fat fuck!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2008, 09:02 PM~10765898
> *que onda mija?  you get that glasshouse yet?
> *


should be here monday already talked to the driver.u want his cell number so u can send him poo pics :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+May 29 2008, 07:12 PM~10765956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 09:19 PM~10766003
> *should be here monday already talked to the driver.u want his cell number so u can send him poo pics :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2008, 09:25 PM~10766054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 08:27 PM~10766073
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup ACE?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10766080
> *sup ACE?
> *


chillin ACE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 29 2008, 07:16 PM~10765989
> *and what did you have
> *


kandy red paint, patterns by maurice, that was a g alone, chrome undercarriage, front end swap from a 90, daytons and 2 pump 6 batteries 

heres a pic of it...



















realistically homie i think your car would bring 5-5500...not talkin shit, im just sayin. put it on the vehicles section, most buyers are out of state...but right now the economy is fucked and no one is spending money...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10766080
> *sup ACE?
> *


latin told me i should put 26's on the glasshouse and donk it out.what u think :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 08:30 PM~10766096
> *chillin ACE
> *


ill be out there tomorrow to get my ride. downy a good mechanic, got my shit runnin like a champ :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 08:31 PM~10766102
> *latin told me i should put 26's on the glasshouse and donk it out.what u think :biggrin:
> *


thought you knew BLVD ACES is a lowrider car club :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 29 2008, 09:31 PM~10766103
> *ill be out there tomorrow to get my ride. downy a good mechanic, got my shit runnin like a champ :biggrin:
> *


you know hes gonna put my ac in the ghouse.i aint trying to carry sweat rags with me every time i go riding


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 29 2008, 09:33 PM~10766115
> *thought you knew BLVD ACES is a lowrider car club :biggrin:
> *


already :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 29 2008, 07:18 PM~10766001
> *try me fat fuck!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 08:34 PM~10766120
> *you know hes gonna put my ac in the ghouse.i aint trying to carry sweat rags with me every time i go riding
> *


he gon do my vert and juans 64...cant be hittin the streets with no AC :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 09:31 PM~10766102
> *latin told me i should put 26's on the glasshouse and donk it out.what u think :biggrin:
> *


prieto please. 26"s belong on construction vehicles.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2008, 09:37 PM~10766154
> *prieto please.  26"s belong on construction vehicles.
> *


u told me u where puttin sum on your regal :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 08:31 PM~10766098
> *kandy red paint, patterns by maurice, that was a g alone, chrome undercarriage, front end swap from a 90, daytons and 2 pump 6 batteries
> 
> heres a pic of it...
> ...


nice


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2008, 09:37 PM~10766154
> *prieto please.  26"s belong on construction vehicles.
> *


they only go up to 24s :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 29 2008, 09:39 PM~10766167
> *they only go up to 24s :biggrin:
> *


sepa la verga, i'm not a blue collar worker :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 27 2008, 04:01 PM~10748028
> *I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERYONE TO MY 30th BIRTHDAY PARTY AT  EMILIANO'S IN PASADENA THIS SAT ON THE 31ST..STARTS AT 9:30PM.."BLACK OUT PARTY"...DRESS ALL IN BLACK OR BLACK SHIRT...  ..CALL ME FOR MORE INFO 832 213 8219..GOOFY....
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 07:31 PM~10766098
> *kandy red paint, patterns by maurice, that was a g alone, chrome undercarriage, front end swap from a 90, daytons and 2 pump 6 batteries
> 
> heres a pic of it...
> ...


o i like it,, if you let it go for $5,500 you got fucked :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2008, 09:46 PM~10766209
> *sepa la verga, i'm not a blue collar worker  :dunno:
> *


i forgot my bad :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 29 2008, 08:53 PM~10766259
> *o i like it,, if you let it go for $5,500 you got fucked  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think he sold it for 8500....with all that :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 29 2008, 09:56 PM~10766286
> *i forgot my bad :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 29 2008, 07:57 PM~10766302
> *i think he sold it for 8500....with all that :nicoderm:
> *


and bought a lac :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 09:58 PM~10766311
> *and bought a lac  :biggrin:
> *


cant go wrong with a lac


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 29 2008, 07:53 PM~10766259
> *o i like it,, if you let it go for $5,500 you got fucked  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 08:01 PM~10766357
> *cant go wrong with a lac
> *


it will be on the choppin block soon too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+May 29 2008, 07:19 PM~10765671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 10:04 PM~10766379
> *it will be on the choppin block soon too.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 08:58 PM~10766311
> *and bought a lac  :biggrin:
> *


man said fk a ford and flipped it to get a lac even after all the work i put into it. :angry:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 07:58 PM~10766311
> *and bought a lac  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wait.. dumbass.. you bought a 64 drop first.. then the lac. remember, cause half the shyt in that 64 trunk is in my bedroom.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 09:12 PM~10766453
> *wait..  dumbass.. you bought a 64 drop first..  then the lac.
> *


bawlin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 08:12 PM~10766453
> *wait..  dumbass.. you bought a 64 drop first..  then the lac.    remember, cause half the shyt in that 64 trunk is in my bedroom.
> *


so many cars man forgot bout da fo...........must be nice...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 08:12 PM~10766453
> *wait..  dumbass.. you bought a 64 drop first..  then the lac.    remember, cause half the shyt in that 64 trunk is in my bedroom.
> *


my bad u right, then i got the lac..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 10:15 PM~10766495
> *my bad u right, then i got the lac..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 10:12 PM~10766453
> *wait..  dumbass.. you bought a 64 drop first..  then the lac.    remember, cause half the shyt in that 64 trunk is in my bedroom.
> *


say where do u live again :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup ry


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 29 2008, 07:56 PM~10766286
> *i forgot my bad :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


go get a job puto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 09:15 PM~10766495
> *my bad u right, then i got the lac..
> *


and somewhere in between you also had a cutty.. 


mayne.. dont even remember all the lows you flipped.. bawlin indeed..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 10:30 PM~10766665
> *and somewhere in between you also had a cutty..
> mayne.. dont even remember all the lows you flipped..    bawlin indeed..
> *


the cutty that was stolen


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 08:30 PM~10766665
> *and somewhere in between you also had a cutty..
> mayne.. dont even remember all the lows you flipped..    bawlin indeed..
> *


bitch i dont know if i want u comin over here anymore, u seem to know too much


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 10:36 PM~10766709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 08:21 PM~10766566
> *sup ry
> *


YOUR CAR, TUESDAY!!! :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 29 2008, 10:39 PM~10766750
> *YOUR CAR, TUESDAY!!! :0
> *


they called the wifey and said monday morning the latest will be afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

should be here monday or tuesday.stop fucking with me latin :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@May 29 2008, 08:27 PM~10766618
> *go get a job puto
> *






:uh: 

PINCHE LOVE BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 08:43 PM~10766784
> *they called the wifey and said monday morning the latest will be afternoon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP DAVID?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 29 2008, 10:46 PM~10766823
> *
> *


just have to get rid of the red :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 08:48 PM~10766845
> *just have to get rid of the red :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH, FOR SURE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@May 29 2008, 10:50 PM~10766866
> *OH YEAH, FOR SURE
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 29 2008, 08:46 PM~10766822
> *:uh:
> 
> PINCHE LOVE BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 sup joto


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 08:36 PM~10766709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 08:36 PM~10766709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SNITCHES GET SNITCHES!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 29 2008, 09:35 PM~10766695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impala65? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 09:48 PM~10766845
> *just have to get rid of the red :biggrin:
> *


naw, white z's with red nips. mayne..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 09:09 PM~10767105
> *naw, white z's with red nips.  mayne..
> *


OR BACKWARDS BUT THAT RED LOOK NICE ON THERE THO........JUST MY 2CENTS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 29 2008, 10:12 PM~10767126
> *OR BACKWARDS BUT THAT RED LOOK NICE ON THERE THO........JUST MY 2CENTS
> *


the seats i think are kinda overdoing the red, i think it might work if you add little more red to exterior touch more white inside.. for some balance.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 29 2008, 11:09 PM~10767105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no and no.im gettin rid of the red.thats it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 10:16 PM~10767168
> *no no and no.im gettin rid of the red.thats it :biggrin:
> *


pussy. fine, guess there can only be 1 fire cheif anyway. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 09:16 PM~10767168
> *no no and no.im gettin rid of the red.thats it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  WHATEVERS EHHHHHHHHHH....................


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 11:17 PM~10767179
> *pussy.    fine, guess there can only be 1 fire cheif anyway.  :0
> *


im going with a avocado green.keep it 70's style.with a colorbar and sum z's


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 29 2008, 11:19 PM~10767204
> *:uh:   WHATEVERS EHHHHHHHHHH....................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 09:20 PM~10767221
> *im going with a avocado green.keep it 70's style.with a colorbar and sum z's
> *


sorry, theres already a pea green glasshouse, bust"I"ng out reeeaalll soon in houston...

i say paint that bitch red,,,,all red.red paint top guts, red wheels.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 10:20 PM~10767221
> *im going with a avocado green.keep it 70's style.with a colorbar and sum z's
> *


 :uh: 


fk it, its your car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 10:22 PM~10767249
> *sorry, theres already a pea green glasshouse, bust"I"ng out reeeaalll soon in houston...
> 
> i say paint that bitch red,,,,all red.red paint top guts, red wheels.
> *


don't forget the sunroof.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 11:22 PM~10767249
> *sorry, theres already a pea green glasshouse, bust"I"ng out reeeaalll soon in houston...
> 
> i say paint that bitch red,,,,all red.red paint top guts, red wheels.
> *


was just kidding about the green.dont know what color i want to go with yet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 10:25 PM~10767300
> *was just kidding about the green.dont know what color i want to go with yet
> *


yeah aight :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 09:20 PM~10767221
> *im going with a avocado green.keep it 70's style.with a colorbar and sum z's
> *


  KOO UR CAR UR MONEY UR STYLE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 29 2008, 09:12 PM~10766453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: man i don't see how he gets any pussy with you all over his nuts........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2008, 11:24 PM~10767273
> *don't forget the sunroof.
> *


44


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 29 2008, 07:46 PM~10766209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 10:27 PM~10767319
> *44
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 09:25 PM~10767300
> *was just kidding about the green.dont know what color i want to go with yet
> *


red. already made up your mind for you :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10767381
> *blue. already made up your mind for you  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@May 29 2008, 05:45 PM~10764748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me like it u should let me have it ..... :biggrin: james u know that car needs me!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 29 2008, 11:54 PM~10767665
> *me like it u should let me have it ..... :biggrin:  james u know that car needs me!!!
> *


shit 10 batterries single pump, reinforce the frame, crome the undies, and then hop the linc. thats what im talking about.....james giv







e me a call if u still have it! its for sale too..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2008, 11:27 PM~10767316
> *:uh: man i don't see how he gets any pussy with you all over his nuts........
> *


lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0

LONE STAR AT WORK..............


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 29 2008, 08:46 PM~10766822
> *:uh:
> 
> PINCHE LOVE BIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 29 2008, 08:47 PM~10766836
> *SUP DAVID?
> *


what up ? how is Sa?  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 10:33 PM~10767413
> *:biggrin:
> *


I say we flake it out, pattern the roof(flake as well), cross laced wheels, scrape plate in the back, install the color bar you have, install the set up, and go throw some sparks down westheimer jammin some zapp and roger more bounce to the ounce. :biggrin:

EDIT: CANT FORGET THE BOULEVARD ACES PLAQUE IN THA BACK WINDOW. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 29 2008, 10:15 PM~10767848
> *I say we flake it out, pattern the roof(flake as well), cross laced wheels, scrape plate in the back, install the color bar you have, install the set up, and go throw some sparks down westheimer jammin some zapp and roger more bounce to the ounce. :biggrin:
> 
> EDIT: CANT FORGET THE BOULEVARD ACES PLAQUE IN THA BACK WINDOW. :biggrin:
> *


one step at a time mexican paul wall :biggrin: he gots to get the car 1st :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 29 2008, 11:19 PM~10767896
> *one step at a time mexican paul wall :biggrin:  he gots to get the car 1st :biggrin:
> *


he has most of the stuff just needs install... :biggrin: car should get here monday


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 30 2008, 12:21 AM~10767916
> *he has most of the stuff just needs install... :biggrin: car should get here monday
> *


x2


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 30 2008, 12:15 AM~10767848
> *I say we flake it out, pattern the roof(flake as well), cross laced wheels, scrape plate in the back, install the color bar you have, install the set up, and go throw some sparks down westheimer jammin some zapp and roger more bounce to the ounce. :biggrin:
> 
> EDIT: CANT FORGET THE BOULEVARD ACES PLAQUE IN THA BACK WINDOW. :biggrin:
> *


He dosent have one your gonna have to give him a copy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 29 2008, 11:26 PM~10767952
> *He dosent have one your gonna have to give him a copy
> *


i actually have a cd i made for all the members...nothin special jus cruisin music. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 30 2008, 12:27 AM~10767966
> *i actually have a cd i made for all the members...nothin special jus cruisin music. :biggrin:
> *


  you know what i jam to though :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 29 2008, 10:27 PM~10767966
> *i actually have a cd i made for all the members...nothin special jus cruisin music. :biggrin:
> *


 hook up a nig with a copy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 29 2008, 11:35 PM~10768054
> *hook up  a  nig with a copy
> *


cool should be out there at westheimer on saturday. take the mini and ill hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 29 2008, 10:27 PM~10767966
> *i actually have a cd i made for all the members...nothin special jus cruisin music. :biggrin:
> *


 I'll c got sidejobs all weekend


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 29 2008, 11:40 PM~10768106
> *I'll c got sidejobs all weekend
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+May 30 2008, 12:18 AM~10767881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 29 2008, 11:35 PM~10768054
> *hook up  a  nig with a copy
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 29 2008, 09:54 PM~10767665
> *me like it u should let me have it ..... :biggrin:  james u know that car needs me!!!
> *


will if you got that $MONEY$ :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 01:10 AM~10768353
> *nevermind.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 30 2008, 12:55 AM~10768244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:45 AM~10768144
> *good times
> 
> *


I DIDN'T GET AN INTVITE........ :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 29 2008, 09:57 PM~10767692
> *shit 10 batterries single pump, reinforce the frame, crome the undies, and then hop the linc. thats what im talking about.....james giv
> 
> 
> ...


LA CHANCLA GOT A LITTLE PRESENT LAST NIGHT 







.
:0 CANT WAIT TO SHUT EM DOWN :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale or trade :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 30 2008, 07:52 AM~10769279
> *I DIDN'T GET AN INTVITE........ :angry:
> *


everyone got a invite


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 07:27 AM~10769442
> *for sale or trade  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 montebu?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 07:27 AM~10769442
> *for sale or trade  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you'd make more $ chopping it up and taking it to C&D scrap metal


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 29 2008, 07:41 PM~10765398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2008, 12:18 AM~10767881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a black guy, a cracker, and a ****. Looks like the united nations LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2008, 10:38 AM~10770154
> *Friday. :biggrin:
> *


whoooo hooooo!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 09:38 AM~10770150
> *:0
> :0
> *


Fkin Instigator. Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2008, 10:41 AM~10770185
> *Fkin Instigator. Lol!
> *


Im DON "lee" KING :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2008, 09:41 AM~10770185
> *Fkin Instigator. Lol!
> *


X2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 30 2008, 10:47 AM~10770236
> *X2
> *


no one wants to see friday nite sissy fights? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 29 2008, 10:18 PM~10767881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUNG U STILL DRINKIN DAT EXPENSIVE GERMAN SHIT?????????WIT ORANGES???????????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 10:49 AM~10770252
> *YOUNG U STILL DRINKIN DAT EXPENSIVE GERMAN SHIT?????????WIT ORANGES???????????
> *


thats dos equis fool! And that beer is belgium


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 09:50 AM~10770255
> *thats dos equis fool! And that beer is belgium
> *


blk guy, cracka, asian.. drinkin mexican and belgium beer? :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 10:57 AM~10770301
> *blk guy, cracka, asian.. drinkin mexican and belgium beer?    :scrutinize:
> *


I like all kinds of beer :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 10:49 AM~10770252
> *YOUNG U STILL DRINKIN DAT EXPENSIVE GERMAN SHIT?????????WIT ORANGES???????????
> *


U still drinkin the colored drinks with the umbrellas? LMAO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 10:00 AM~10770315
> *U still drinkin the colored drinks with the umbrellas? LMAO
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2008, 10:38 AM~10770154
> *Friday. :biggrin:
> *


FIDAY IN DEED :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 08:37 AM~10770145
> *:uh:      you'd make more $  chopping it up and taking it to C&D scrap metal
> *


chocherrios all up on it allreaddy hno: them boys gots skills putting em cars on the trailer


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 30 2008, 10:05 AM~10770345
> *FIDAY IN DEED :0
> *


Is it five yet? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 30 2008, 08:50 AM~10770255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAP!!!!!!!!! DRINKS CANT BE TOO STRONG FOR ME IMA FEATHERWEIGHT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 09:33 AM~10769750
> *everyone got a invite
> *


I SEE YOU LIKE TO TELL WHITE LIES.......... :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

BIG PIMP U WORK ON D NORTHSIDE????????? I JUST SEEN A CAPALA JU LIKE URS OUT HERE???...........OR U VISITING SOME FATGIRLS????????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 08:27 AM~10769442
> *for sale or trade  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I SOME PARTS OFF OF THERE WILL HIT YOU UP ABOUT IT............. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 10:40 AM~10770172
> *a black guy, a cracker, and a ****. Looks like the united nations LOL
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 30 2008, 12:46 PM~10771109
> *:scrutinize:
> *


white chocolate


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 30 2008, 11:23 AM~10770462
> *Is it five yet? :cheesy:
> *


*ALMOST* :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 10:40 AM~10770172
> *a black guy, a cracker, and a ****. Looks like the united nations LOL
> *


Erick aint blk :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 30 2008, 10:22 AM~10770457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 30 2008, 11:23 AM~10770462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 11:16 AM~10771309
> *:0
> :0
> not me.
> *


OH...........CANT LEAVE DA SOUF HU???ITS TOO PRETTY ON DIS SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:18 PM~10771335
> *for me its been five since noon
> *


BOSS MAN :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 12:24 PM~10771386
> *OH...........CANT LEAVE DA SOUF HU???ITS TOO PRETTY ON DIS SIDE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 08:27 AM~10769442
> *for sale or trade  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


why u sellin what i created.a ls with a el camino front end lol<--------this is carlos not lorena :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 11:26 AM~10771404
> *:uh:
> *


****** IS WINGS N SHIT ON DIS SIDE OF TOWN ALSO :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 30 2008, 01:25 PM~10771401
> *BOSS MAN  :0
> *


no job just finished up really eairly


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 30 2008, 08:42 AM~10769519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

the cracka look like a retarded wigga.. trying to throw up hand signs..

http://tonova.typepad.com/thesuddencurve/images/2007/06/30/******.jpg


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 30 2008, 11:59 AM~10771200
> *ALMOST :roflmao:
> *


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 11:36 AM~10771483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOL LIKE YOUNG PLAYING ASS GRAB WIT BRIAN!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:18 PM~10771335
> *for me its been five since noon
> *


Slacker!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

DAMN B! U AND CHAN MUST HAVE A FAN CLUB OUT IN THE H. SAVIN PICS OF YALL AND SHIT.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Server. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 30 2008, 11:54 AM~10771596
> *DAMN B! U AND CHAN MUST HAVE A FAN CLUB OUT IN THE H. SAVIN PICS OF YALL AND SHIT.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 30 2008, 01:54 PM~10771596
> *DAMN B! U AND CHAN MUST HAVE A FAN CLUB OUT IN THE H. SAVIN PICS OF YALL AND SHIT.
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:27 PM~10771423
> *no job just finished up really eairly
> *


THAT'S WHAT THE BOSS MAN WOULD SAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 30 2008, 02:14 PM~10771737
> *THAT'S WHAT THE BOSS MAN WOULD SAY.....  :biggrin:
> *


my boss never even left his house today :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 02:20 PM~10771781
> *my boss never even left his house today :uh:
> *


WELL THAT SUCKS :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh: :uh: 

This is what I do... What do you guys think?
I did everthing with the exception of sewing up the seat covers and the embroidery  

seats have suede inserts, dash and headliner are done completly in suede


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:37 PM~10771907
> *I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh:  :uh:
> 
> This is what I do... What do you guys think?
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 VERY NICE VERY NICE............AND IS DAT A 44 INA BIGBODY?????????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 02:44 PM~10771965
> *:0  :0  :0 VERY NICE VERY NICE............AND IS DAT A 44 INA BIGBODY?????????
> *


thanks, si!





oh and Joe from PISTOLEROS ARTWORK painted the car and interior wood grain candy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:37 PM~10771907
> *I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh:  :uh:
> 
> This is what I do... What do you guys think?
> ...


:uh: looks good..but thats the hard part. so basicly you "install" seat covers! congrats. good work. :ugh: 

now whoever did do all the stich work.. thats bad mother fk'r right there. bet you don't tell the name of stich man.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@May 30 2008, 12:50 PM~10772007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM FINALLY GOTA HOLD OF SLIM BABY PICS!!!!!!!!!
















AND HE AINT DA ONE WIT SLACKS N A TIE ON EITHER................... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 02:54 PM~10772045
> *:uh:  looks good..but thats the hard part.      so basicly you "install" seat covers!      congrats.    good work.    :ugh:
> *


Ive got well over 80hrs into this car :uh: unless youve done interior b4 SHUT YOUR FAT ASS UP BITCH.......!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 02:37 PM~10771907
> *I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh:  :uh:
> 
> This is what I do... What do you guys think?
> ...


MAKES ME WANT TO SLEEP IN THE CAR :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:59 PM~10772089
> *Ive got well over 80hrs into this car :uh: unless youve done interior b4 SHUT YOUR FAT ASS UP BITCH.......!!!
> *


fk you, fk your 80 hours. wanna shut me up.. come make it happen. o' fake azz wannabe interior man like ish, looking ass *****. learn to sew, then come talk about work you did. pussy 


oh, still aint said name of stich man..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 02:54 PM~10772045
> *:uh:  looks good..but thats the hard part.      so basicly you "install" seat covers!      congrats.    good work.    :ugh:
> 
> now whoever did do all the stich work.. thats bad mother fk'r right there.  bet you don't tell the name of stich man.*


He wouldnt work on your shit..... He only does high end jobs...... YOU DONT QUALIFY!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 03:01 PM~10772104
> *fk you, fk your 80 hours.     wanna shut me up.. come make it happen.    o' fake azz wannabe interior man like ish, looking ass *****.      learn to sew, then come talk about work you did.  pussy
> oh, still aint said name of stich man..
> *


we be meeting soon keep ur guns at home, I dont need guns pussy! FAKE ASS ALL JAW JACK WANNA BE G!!!!! WHO AINT ABOUT SHIT!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10772121
> *we be meeting soon keep ur guns at home, I dont need guns pussy!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:37 PM~10771907
> *I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh:  :uh:
> 
> This is what I do... What do you guys think?
> ...




WHAT!!!!!!!! NO PUFFY PURPLE PILLOWS??? YOU LET ME DOWN B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 02:56 PM~10772058
> *DAM FINALLY GOTA HOLD OF SLIM BABY PICS!!!!!!!!!
> AND HE AINT DA ONE WIT SLACKS N A TIE ON EITHER................... :biggrin:
> *











RAGALAC CONSUMING
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 30 2008, 03:06 PM~10772128
> *WHAT!!!!!!!! NO PUFFY PURPLE PILLOWS??? YOU LET ME DOWN B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I dont put my name on GARBAGE!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 30 2008, 02:08 PM~10772140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lolz


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 30 2008, 01:08 PM~10772140
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!?*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 12:47 PM~10771121
> *white chocolate
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 30 2008, 02:03 PM~10772115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk you white kong actin ass *****, you ain't fixin to do shyt.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:18 PM~10771335
> *for me its been five since noon
> david invited everybody on lil :uh:
> 
> *


I DONT' TALK WITH HIM SINCE HE DIDN'T WANT TO SELL THE BALCK MAN THE BLACK CADDY BACK IN THE DAY. I GUESS HE THAT I WAS GOING TO TURN IT INTO A SHAFT MOBILE........... :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 03:12 PM~10772172
> *aight installer.
> fk you white kong actin ass *****, you ain't fixin to do shyt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 30 2008, 03:12 PM~10772178
> *I DONT' TALK WITH HIM SINCE HE DIDN'T WANT TO SELL THE BALCK MAN THE BLACK CADDY BACK IN THE DAY. I GUESS HE THAT I WAS GOING TO TURN IT INTO A SHAFT MOBILE........... :angry:
> *


lay it low got the invite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 02:13 PM~10772185
> *
> *


word i hear, is that you an o' sensitive ass *****.. that whines alot and cries, and throws tantrum when people piss you off. least thats word on street. so don't come here talkin like you a G, or like you ever got your hands dirty.. cause we know you aint.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 03:15 PM~10772206
> *word i hear, is that you an o' sensitive ass *****..    that whines alot and cries, and throws tantrum when people piss you off.      least thats word on street.    so don't come here talkin like you a G, or like you ever got your hands dirty.. cause we know you aint.
> *


keep jaw jackin!! cuz ur done


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

damn i see i aint missing much...lol.. i almost forgot how much i missed L.A.. yesterday saw a 59, 61 and 62 impalas rolling through the city... oh yea and LAKERS BITCHES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 02:17 PM~10772225
> *damn i see i aint missing much...lol.. i almost forgot how much i missed L.A.. yesterday saw a 59, 61 and 62 impalas rolling through the city... oh yea and LAKERS BITCHES
> *


you no longer welcome in this thread. no out of towners. thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 02:16 PM~10772216
> *keep jaw jackin!! cuz ur done
> *


you one little sensitive ass bitch. getting all mad. i was complimenting you on your install.. then you having a childlike tantrum. you wanna come find me, do it bitch. and naw, i ain't leaving da guns at home. so suggest you don't either.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 01:18 PM~10772236
> *you no longer welcome in this thread. no out of towners.  thanks.
> *


your local and aint welcome so when u leave i will too... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10772262
> *you one little sensitive ass bitch.  getting all mad.    i was complimenting you on your install.. then you having a childlike tantrum.      you wanna come find me, do it bitch.    = jaw jackin PUSSY!!!*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:22 PM~10772277
> *= jaw jackin PUSSY!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 03:17 PM~10772225
> *damn i see i aint missing much...lol.. i almost forgot how much i missed L.A.. yesterday saw a 59, 61 and 62 impalas rolling through the city... oh yea and LAKERS BITCHES
> *


I SEE SOMEONE CHUCK WALKING ON MY BLOCK............ :scrutinize:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:37 PM~10771907
> *I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh:  :uh:
> 
> This is what I do... What do you guys think?
> ...


Looks Bad ass to me !!!!! Remember my Brotha when ur on top theres always HATE, if there wasnt you'd be doing something wrong!!

Keep doin the damm thing hold the south down, Fuck the HATERS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 30 2008, 01:23 PM~10772283
> *I SEE SOMEONE CHUCK WALKING ON MY BLOCK............ :scrutinize:
> *


go debo him


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 02:22 PM~10772277
> *= jaw jackin PUSSY!!!
> *


teary eyed crying bitch.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nameless+May 30 2008, 03:24 PM~10772286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  see u soon


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+May 30 2008, 01:06 PM~10772128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AND..............UR POINT IS????????






WAT UP CALI U GOT ROOM FOR HALF A ***** OUT THERE IN CALI???????? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 01:35 PM~10772389
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> AND..............UR POINT IS????????
> WAT UP CALI U GOT ROOM FOR HALF A ***** OUT THERE IN CALI???????? :biggrin:
> *


yea the living room floor :biggrin: whats up i cant wait for sunday so i can go ride :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 03:37 PM~10772402
> *yea the living room floor  :biggrin:  whats up i cant wait for sunday so i can go ride  :biggrin:
> *


 got room for a white boy with fresh bullet holes in'em?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:40 PM~10772425
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:40 PM~10772425
> * got room for a white boy with fresh bullet holes in'em?
> *


no u might wanna ask big pimp he down with the gun play... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 03:42 PM~10772448
> *no u might wanna ask big pimp he down with the gun play... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:44 PM~10772459
> *
> *


no if u looking for a living room floor to sleep on without bullet holes and a cooler full of alcoholic beverages.. then i got you :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 03:44 PM~10772466
> *no if u looking for a living room floor to sleep on without bullet holes and a cooler full of alcoholic beverages.. then i got you :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 03:24 PM~10772288
> *go debo him
> *


I HAVE ANOTHER DEBO SUIT AND CHUCKS I HAVE YOU FOR TO WORK IN......... :0 

ALL BLACK WITH BLACK HIGH TOP CHUCKS............ :biggrin:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 30 2008, 01:45 PM~10772474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i prefer all red with red high top chucks :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10772262
> *you one little sensitive ass bitch.  getting all mad.    i was complimenting you on your install.. then you having a childlike tantrum.      you wanna come find me, do it bitch.    and naw, i ain't leaving da guns at home.  so suggest you don't either.
> *


BITCH YOU WOULDN'T BUSS A GRAPE IN A FRUIT FIGHT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10772262
> *you one little sensitive ass bitch.   getting all mad.    i was complimenting you on your install.. then you having a childlike tantrum.      you wanna come find me, do it bitch.    and naw, i ain't leaving da guns at home.   so suggest you don't either.
> *


OLE DOUBLE POSTIN ASS *****


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> :0 i was talkin about your lincoln. :roflmao:
> scrap wont even take it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 02:56 PM~10772058
> *DAM FINALLY GOTA HOLD OF SLIM BABY PICS!!!!!!!!!
> AND HE AINT DA ONE WIT SLACKS N A TIE ON EITHER................... :biggrin:
> *


NICE TRY BITCH BUT I COOKED YO ASS ........AINT NO COMMIN BACK FROM THE TUBA......LUCKY I DIDNT GET THE ONE WHERE YO UGLY ASS WAS SITTIN ON TOP OF THAT BEETLE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 30 2008, 11:26 AM~10771411
> *why u sellin what i created.a ls with a el camino front end lol<--------this is carlos not lorena  :biggrin:
> *


cause you left everything loose :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 30 2008, 01:37 PM~10772402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......SHOULDA POSTED DAT ONE...........DATS DA CUTE ONE :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:37 PM~10771907
> *I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh:  :uh:
> 
> This is what I do... What do you guys think?
> ...


dammm nice :worship: hook my chancla up dawg. that car is gona hurt lots of people when it comes out i know it . good work dawg


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 02:19 PM~10772691
> *FUCK IT THATLL DO AS LONG ASS U LET ME USE ONE THEM GREASY SOUL GLOW INFESTED PILLOWS AND A BLANKET WE GOOD TO GO!!!!!!!
> .......SHOULDA POSTED DAT ONE...........DATS DA CUTE ONE :cheesy:
> *


been cut my hair off.. no more soul glow..lol...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, streetshow, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*
at up slim i was hangin with the "I" yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 02:22 PM~10772711
> *been cut my hair off.. no more soul glow..lol...
> *


FUCK IT DAT MEANS CLEAN PILLOWS!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 02:29 PM~10772744
> *FUCK IT DAT MEANS CLEAN PILLOWS!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 30 2008, 02:08 PM~10772628
> *BITCH YOU WOULDN'T BUSS A GRAPE IN A FRUIT FIGHT
> *


UNLESS HE SAT ON IT................. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@May 30 2008, 01:08 PM~10772140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...............COULDA BEEN IN DA BACK SEAT ATLEAST............... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT ANY DEEP CUPS FOE DA SALE??????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 04:24 PM~10772723
> *3 Members: cali rydah, streetshow, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> at up slim i was hangin with the "I" yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


  what dem ****** talmbout


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 30 2008, 02:39 PM~10772785
> * what dem ****** talmbout
> *


tulsa :0 ..i was at my boy neils shop


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 03:45 PM~10772824
> *tulsa :0 ..i was at my boy neils shop
> *


sup


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 03:56 PM~10772564
> *
> i prefer all red with red high top chucks :biggrin:
> *


:loco:

SO YOU PLAY IN COLORS WHEN HIGH TOP GOT HIS ASS BEAT IN JAIL.......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 30 2008, 03:17 PM~10772675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


set trippin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:18 PM~10771335
> *for me its been five since noon
> 
> *


must be nice you asshole :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 01:15 PM~10771296
> *Erick aint blk :uh:
> *


who the hell is eric?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 01:41 PM~10771520
> *LOOL LIKE YOUNG PLAYING ASS GRAB WIT BRIAN!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 30 2008, 01:54 PM~10771596
> *DAMN B! U AND CHAN MUST HAVE A FAN CLUB OUT IN THE H. SAVIN PICS OF YALL AND SHIT.
> *


I dont know who posted that shit, nor do I recall me taking a picture :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2008, 02:36 PM~10772768
> *ANYBODY GOT ANY DEEP CUPS FOE DA SALE??????
> *


got sum come pick em up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 04:20 PM~10772694
> *dammm nice  :worship: hook my chancla up dawg. that car is gona hurt lots of people when it comes out i know it . good work dawg
> *


Ive only known you a hundered years, you know Ill hook you up  thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 05:14 PM~10773016
> *I dont know who posted that shit, nor do I recall me taking a picture  :angry:
> *


I may have another with you sittin on tha shitter in my back yard... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 04:27 PM~10773099
> *Ive only known you a hundered years, you know Ill hook you up   thanks :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 03:27 PM~10773099
> *Ive only known you a hundered years, you know Ill hook you up   thanks :biggrin:
> *


im going to get at you fo sho im still working onthe motor and hopefully paint soon :0 maybe one of this days i have you come to the shop and get an estimate


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: streetshow

hey wat size chips does them wheels have? lookin to buy some red ones :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 04:35 PM~10773149
> *im going to get at you fo sho im still working onthe motor and hopefully paint soon  :0 maybe one of this days i have you come to the shop and get an estimate
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 30 2008, 03:35 PM~10773151
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: streetshow
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :loco:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 05:35 PM~10773149
> *im going to get at you fo sho im still working onthe motor and hopefully paint soon  :0 maybe one of this days i have you come to the shop and get an estimate
> *


  fa sho!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@May 30 2008, 03:36 PM~10773154
> *
> *


shh dont tell no one wey :biggrin: :no: member this one :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 04:40 PM~10773174
> *shh dont tell no one wey :biggrin:  :no: member this one :dunno:
> *


lolz


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 03:38 PM~10773168
> * fa sho!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 did he ever find the trim he needed


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 05:45 PM~10773211
> *:0  :0  did he ever find the trim he needed
> *


trim?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 03:47 PM~10773220
> *trim?
> *


he was lokinf for the moldings for the windows and some other stuff


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

They Need to go!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412476


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 05:50 PM~10773248
> *he was lokinf for the moldings for the windows and some other stuff
> *


didnt know you knew him :biggrin: we found some so hes almost done with the exception of some small trimmings


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 03:58 PM~10773300
> *didnt know you knew him :biggrin:  we found some so hes almost done with the exception of some small trimmings
> *


yep kool cat doing big thangs


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 06:11 PM~10773369
> *yep kool cat doing big thangs
> *


does nice tatts too


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone got some pumps for sale?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@May 30 2008, 06:22 PM~10773421
> *anyone got some pumps for sale?
> *


new or used?


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> new or used?
> [/quote
> how much for some used ones


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigj81+May 30 2008, 06:32 PM~10773480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have anything used, ask *h-town team 84 caddy* he may be able to help ya :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> how much for some used ones


I dont have anything used, ask *h-town team 84 caddy* he may be able to help ya :biggrin:
[/quote]
how much new ones run? can get you get hold of him?


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 30 2008, 02:08 PM~10772628
> *BITCH YOU WOULDN'T BUSS A GRAPE IN A FRUIT FIGHT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 05:38 PM~10773168
> * fa sho!
> 
> 
> ...


That car is gonna make ppl sick


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 30 2008, 03:06 PM~10772128
> *WHAT!!!!!!!! NO PUFFY PURPLE PILLOWS??? YOU LET ME DOWN B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Wah hahahahahaha, hey btw, i am not happy with your work i want a refund...........













Jk still happy




:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 03:21 PM~10772262
> *you one little sensitive ass bitch.  getting all mad.    i was complimenting you on your install.. then you having a childlike tantrum.      you wanna come find me, do it bitch.    and naw, i ain't leaving da guns at home.  so suggest you don't either.
> *


Leave the guns at home, u already out weigh him by 200lbs ± ole cheatin azz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 03:42 PM~10772448
> *no u might wanna ask big pimp he down with the gun play... :biggrin:
> *


Me too im fuckin clint eastwood :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 06:50 PM~10773864
> *Me too im fuckin clint eastwood :biggrin:
> *


cept both your eyes are squinty 





:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 08:06 PM~10773945
> *cept  both your eyes are squinty
> :roflmao:
> *


take a trip to the gun range with me and put your $$$ with your mouf is. Ill shoot one of your roaches on the side of your house from 1000yds


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:37 PM~10771907
> *I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh:  :uh:
> 
> This is what I do... What do you guys think?
> ...


*LOOKS BAD-ASS BRIAN !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 30 2008, 04:08 PM~10772628
> *BITCH YOU WOULDN'T BUSS A GRAPE IN A FRUIT FIGHT
> *


wah ha ha ha ha!!!!!!! he will eat the grape


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 30 2008, 11:54 AM~10771596
> *DAMN B! U AND CHAN MUST HAVE A FAN CLUB OUT IN THE H. SAVIN PICS OF YALL AND SHIT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 07:27 PM~10774071
> *take a trip to the gun range with me and put your $$$ with your mouf is. Ill shoot one of your roaches on the side of your house from 1000yds
> *


top gun tomorrow?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 08:33 PM~10774119
> *top gun tomorrow?
> *


u cant hang with your cheap azz plastic guns, I use only steel so that I can pistol whip foos


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 05:27 PM~10773099
> *Ive only known you a hundered years, you know Ill hook you up   thanks :biggrin:
> *


3 weeks, finish my top fuker


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bigj81, MIJITODEHOUSTON, Gallo, _Shiela_
:worship: 
i love u girl!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@May 30 2008, 08:43 PM~10774161
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: bigj81, MIJITODEHOUSTON, Gallo, _Shiela_
> :worship:
> ...


groupie :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 05:29 PM~10773117
> *I may have another with you sittin on tha shitter in my back yard... lol :biggrin:
> *


take a pic with me butt azz nekid in your back yard takin a brown niagra in that toilet


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 02:37 PM~10771907
> *I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh:  :uh:
> 
> This is what I do... What do you guys think?
> ...



I know Im better than everyone


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 08:48 PM~10774183
> *I know I eat more noddles than everyone
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 30 2008, 09:01 PM~10774239
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: I actually do not like noodles


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 07:44 PM~10774164
> *groupie  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 09:06 PM~10774261
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  I actually do not like noodles
> *


THEY THE SHIT FROM RICE BOWL ON WEST BELFORT AND FONDREN....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 08:06 PM~10774261
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  I actually do not like noodles
> *


must be some fried or sugar coated noodles.. otherwise you'd be skinny as rest of your kin folks. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 30 2008, 04:17 PM~10772676
> *cause you left everything loose  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


u lost the nutz


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

forgot about this pic.. from tire trouble i had other day.. cheap azz pepboys futura tires.. tread seperated. still held air, so drove from westside all way back to crib creepin at 25mph. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 30 2008, 11:17 PM~10776255
> *u lost the nutz
> *


u supposed to find em :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 30 2008, 07:06 PM~10774261
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  I actually do not like noodles
> *


sup fucker i seen ur ass walkin into wheel burger last night on silber...............well i dont think theres that many fat sleeved out chino cochinos so it had to be u...............


























and street show my homie should be over today n get those cups loco


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 29 2008, 10:46 PM~10766821
> *should be here monday or tuesday.stop fucking with me latin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 29 2008, 11:27 PM~10767316
> *:uh: man i don't see how he gets any pussy with you all over his nuts........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 01:36 PM~10771483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 03:05 PM~10772121
> *we be meeting soon keep ur guns at home, I dont need guns pussy! FAKE ASS ALL JAW JACK WANNA BE G!!!!! WHO AINT ABOUT SHIT!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 30 2008, 04:17 PM~10772675
> *NICE TRY BITCH BUT I COOKED YO ASS ........AINT NO COMMIN BACK FROM THE TUBA......LUCKY I DIDNT GET THE ONE WHERE YO UGLY ASS WAS SITTIN ON TOP OF THAT BEETLE
> *


you already sent me that one, haven't posted it yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 05:38 PM~10773168
> * fa sho!
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2008, 09:59 PM~10774561
> *must be some fried or sugar coated noodles.. otherwise you'd be skinny as rest of your kin folks.    :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2008, 07:20 AM~10776965
> *sup fucker i seen ur ass walkin into wheel burger last night on silber...............well i dont think theres that many fat sleeved out chino cochinos so it had to be u...............
> and street show my homie should be over today n get those cups loco
> *


cool i might be here at the shop all day fucken a arm tower broke on the hoo doo fucken lincoln but i guess aint bad been lifted for bout 7 years time for sum reinforcements :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I need to find a shop that can buff out my stainless grill & trim. Anybody got any recommendations? Preferably on the south side.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2008, 08:03 AM~10776815
> *u supposed to find em :roflmao:
> *


not me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2008, 09:56 AM~10777094
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2008, 08:40 AM~10777251
> *cool i might be here at the shop all day fucken a arm tower broke on the hoo doo fucken lincoln but i guess aint bad been lifted for bout 7 years time for sum reinforcements  :biggrin:
> *


should be gettin a call from em anytime


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

wtf is up. ? not dezz nuts :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2008, 03:49 PM~10778394
> *wtf is up. ? not dezz nuts :biggrin:
> *


deez nutzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin: meeting up tonight at westheimer


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvvbiVjvluc


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 31 2008, 01:53 PM~10778411
> *deez nutzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin: meeting up tonight at westheimer
> *


im having a little pary at my house charro beans and carnitas come tru fool. than give a ride to westheimer :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2008, 03:51 PM~10778628
> *im having a little pary at my house charro beans and carnitas come tru fool. than give a ride to westheimer  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, it was quiet in here all weekend. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 04:57 AM~10778682
> *mayne, it was quiet in here all weekend.      :ugh:
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 30 2008, 01:17 PM~10772225
> *damn i see i aint missing much...lol.. i almost forgot how much i missed L.A.. yesterday saw a 59, 61 and 62 impalas rolling through the city... oh yea and LAKERS BITCHES
> *


U must of been n Pasadena ,Tx by r shop.............  lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 31 2008, 04:34 AM~10776739
> *forgot about this pic..  from tire trouble i had other day.. cheap azz pepboys futura tires..  tread seperated.  still held air, so drove from westside all way back to crib creepin at 25mph.    :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



Coopers only way 2 roll!!!!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 07:39 AM~10778856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOU NEED TO CONSIDER SOME REINFORCEMENTS  

I'VE BEEN THERE, NOT A GOOD FEELING :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 2 2008, 05:50 AM~10778888
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU NEED TO CONSIDER SOME REINFORCEMENTS
> 
> I'VE BEEN THERE, NOT A GOOD FEELING :tears:
> *


is allready at the LOCOS SHOP taking care of it :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2008, 07:11 AM~10779170
> *
> *


whats up dawg good to se ya saturady lac looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 09:08 AM~10779149
> *is allready at  the LOCOS SHOP taking care of it  :0
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 09:37 AM~10779260
> *whats up dawg good to se ya saturady lac looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


likewise  and thanks..... Too bad the lincolin couldnt make it.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 09:37 AM~10779260
> *whats up dawg good to se ya saturady lac looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


PICS?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2008, 09:11 AM~10779170
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 2 2008, 06:39 AM~10778859
> *Coopers only way 2 roll!!!!!!!
> *


futura's are made by cooper


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 2 2008, 07:39 AM~10778859
> *Coopers only way 2 roll!!!!!!!
> *


LEMANS ALL THE WAY :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 2 2008, 07:39 AM~10778859
> *Coopers only way 2 roll!!!!!!!
> *


Hercules


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 12:20 PM~10780030
> *Hercules
> *


I HAVE THOSE ON MY STOCKS. THEY HANG PRETTY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 2 2008, 12:33 PM~10780095
> *I HAVE THOSE ON MY STOCKS. THEY HANG PRETTY GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


Ive had just about every tire blow up on me but these.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 12:36 PM~10780126
> *Ive had just about every tire blow up on me but these.
> *


oh and remingtons are good, but they are ugly as hell


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 09:37 AM~10779260
> *whats up dawg good to se ya saturady lac looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


X2, BUT THE CAB.......... :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 11:20 AM~10780030
> *Hercules
> *


  but discontinued


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 2 2008, 08:12 AM~10779394
> *likewise  and thanks..... Too bad the lincolin couldnt make it.
> *


sholud be out next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 01:03 PM~10780305
> *    but discontinued
> *


damn shame, but Im not riding on 14s anymore


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 12:04 PM~10780318
> *damn shame, but Im not riding on 14s anymore
> *


14's just for my daily bucket. hope these new tires made by ur kin folks hold up well.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 01:05 PM~10780330
> *14's just for my daily bucket.    hope these new tires made by ur kin folks hold up well.*


 :no: might as well plan for your funeral. One giant dumpster for your casket


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 2 2008, 01:10 PM~10780367
> *:no: might as well plan for your funeral. One giant dumpster for your casket
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 07:37 AM~10779260
> *whats up dawg good to se ya saturady lac looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


pics or it didnt happen!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 01:26 PM~10780459
> *:uh:
> *


:tears:???? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2008, 01:58 PM~10780634
> *pics or it didnt happen!!!!
> *


IF YOU DON'T ALREADY NOW YOU DON'T NEED TO KNOW......


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 2 2008, 02:30 PM~10780793
> *
> *


:0 :biggrin: I bet this was your reaction when you saw the transporter pass you up on your way to work :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2008, 11:58 AM~10780634
> *pics or it didnt happen!!!!
> *


i thought you was cruzing saturaday? :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i heard there sum house calls saturday night in chanelview. LOCOS serving People :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

where's hrny? :dunno:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 02:26 PM~10781545
> *i heard there sum house calls saturday night  in chanelview. LOCOS serving People  :biggrin:
> *


o really!!! :twak: i wonder who they served :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 03:10 PM~10781769
> *o really!!!  :twak: i wonder who they served :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: i just hear rumors i wasnt there so i dont know who serve who. i think there is a video tho :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 03:18 PM~10781812
> *:dunno: i just hear rumors i wasnt there so i dont know who serve who.  i think there is a video tho :0
> *


i really want to see it :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 03:21 PM~10781836
> *i really want to see it :biggrin:
> *


i think brown has it anyways whats up dawg.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

nothing! getting ready for tha show. he didn't get it so they say..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 03:24 PM~10781849
> *nothing! getting ready for tha show. he didn't get it so they say..
> *


so who served who saturday just for the record . :uh: you know locos talk lots of shit :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 03:28 PM~10781869
> *so who served who saturday just for the record .  :uh:  you know locos talk lots of shit :biggrin:
> *


well i cant say :angry: i was in tha car and they said it was about tha same  so mostly all there people seen it :wow: i got to take there word for it :banghead:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 03:32 PM~10781886
> *well i cant say :angry: i was in tha car and they said it was about tha same  so mostly all there people seen it  :wow: i got to take there word for it :banghead:
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

all i know it was for fun


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 04:07 PM~10782070
> *all i know it was for fun
> *


thats good thats how it should be :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Lady_Ace, i walked to work today  and im bout to go home in a classic :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 31 2008, 09:28 AM~10777421
> *I need to find a shop that can buff out my stainless grill & trim. Anybody got any recommendations? Preferably on the south side.
> *


fee-day-o at superior chrome....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 2 2008, 04:02 PM~10781722
> *where's hrny? :dunno:
> *


on DEEEZZZZ NUTTTTZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 02:25 PM~10781527
> *i thought you was cruzing saturaday? :twak:
> *


MY BOY BUSTED HIS BALL JOINT IN HIS RAGEDY ASS LINCOLN SO I JUST WENT TO DA CLUB INSTEAD!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 06:19 PM~10782134
> *Lady_Ace, i walked to  work today   and im bout to go home in a classic  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: She drives good huh?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

anyone selling any spokes


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:around:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 2 2008, 08:02 PM~10783122
> *anyone selling any spokes
> *



danny might as well sell his since he's not doing shit with them.....plus i'm sure there is some child support he owes somewhere.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 30 2008, 12:37 PM~10771907
> *I charge too much, I dont do any of my own work and I only know how to use hog pins :uh: bla bla bla,,,,,,,, oh and I think Im better than everyone else :uh:  :uh:
> 
> This is what I do... What do you guys think?
> ...



and no shortcuts


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 2 2008, 06:58 PM~10783101
> *:biggrin: She drives good huh?
> *


better than the lincoln all she needs is some cold ac


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nothing but drama in this bitch but lets get back to lowriding, INDIVIDUALS tore up missouri city yesterday. they dont call it the fire cheif for nothing :0 :0 :0 


































SOME VIDEOS







TOO BAD HE WONT STAY ON THE SWITCH :uh: 



AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, THEY DONT CALL IT THE FIRE CHIEF FOR NOTHING. LOOKIN GOOD SLIM



SEE YALL BOYS IN TULSA ON THE 15TH


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 30 2008, 01:12 PM~10772178
> *I DONT' TALK WITH HIM SINCE HE DIDN'T WANT TO SELL THE BALCK MAN THE BLACK CADDY BACK IN THE DAY. I GUESS HE THAT I WAS GOING TO TURN IT INTO A SHAFT MOBILE........... :angry:
> *


 let me clear my throat

1st the invite was a general invite and everyone was welcome to come along they didn't act a fool

2nd u being black was not the issue

3rd the car was for sale and u didn't want to BUY it. You wanted to trade me the MC for the coupe after I 90'd the it out and painted it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2008, 09:39 PM~10783384
> *let me clear my throat
> 
> 1st the invite was a general invite and everyone was welcome to come along they didn't act a fool
> ...


THE RACISM NEEDS TO STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 











:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 2 2008, 08:02 PM~10783122
> *anyone selling any spokes
> *


PM A ******.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them. DJLATIN? :biggrin: 

15" Cragar SS wheels, perfect shape, tires got lots of tread left. they have the universal bolt holes, this car is 5x4.75". same as impala, g bodies etc.

$300/offers? i've gotten something a lil more contemporary for this car and need these to go.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 2 2008, 08:56 PM~10783521
> *jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them.  DJLATIN? :biggrin:
> 
> 15" Cragar SS wheels, perfect shape, tires got lots of tread left.  they have the universal bolt holes, this car is 5x4.75".  same as impala, g bodies etc.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 10:04 PM~10783580
> *:uh:
> *


your broke ass couldn't afford this car fucker, its worth more than you and your twinkie collection combined :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 2 2008, 09:04 PM~10783586
> *your broke ass couldn't afford this car fucker, its worth more than you and your twinkie collection combined :uh:
> *


FK YOU weenie king


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 10:06 PM~10783599
> *FK YOU weenie king
> *


fuck your grandma asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 2 2008, 09:07 PM~10783617
> *fuck your grandma asshole
> *


oh ***** wanna fight now. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 10:09 PM~10783637
> *oh ***** wanna fight now.    :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



sure, why not. i got nuthin else to do. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 10:09 PM~10783637
> *oh ***** wanna fight now.    :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


FIGHT......***** YOU CANT EVEN GET OUT THE CAR WITHOUT LOSIN YO BREATH.......U MY ***** BUT IM JUS SAYIN DOE :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 09:16 PM~10783187
> *better than the lincoln all she needs is some cold ac
> *


yeah i know and she hauls ass too :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 2 2008, 10:14 PM~10783687
> *FIGHT......***** YOU CANT EVEN GET OUT THE CAR WITHOUT LOSIN YO BREATH.......U MY ***** BUT IM JUS SAYIN DOE :biggrin:
> *



ha.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 2 2008, 09:56 PM~10783521
> *jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them.  DJLATIN? :biggrin:
> 
> 15" Cragar SS wheels, perfect shape, tires got lots of tread left.  they have the universal bolt holes, this car is 5x4.75".  same as impala, g bodies etc.
> ...


NICE ...........I'D PUT SUM BILLIT ON IT........THATS YOURS PAT?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 2 2008, 10:19 PM~10783723
> *NICE ...........I'D PUT SUM BILLIT ON IT........THATS YOURS PAT?
> *



nah, but might as well be. its my bros and he's in the army and lives in washington and the car is here so he dont see it at all. i take care of it, i drive it and i fix it up :biggrin: 

its gettin some 17x8 TT2's in the front and 17x9.5 in the back. low profile nittos, disc brake conversion, a 2" drop in the rear and a 1.5" in the front, and some other shit. its nice, but just plain so im gonna do it up :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously though.. anybody want brian's old rims? WITH the hurc tires on em? just bring me something in a 15" with tires to put back on car, and we can call it even trade. and thats old pic.. 1 rim is rusty as fk.. and another one has chrome chippin off hub.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 08:32 PM~10783846
> *seriously though..  anybody want brian's old rims?    WITH the hurc tires on em?  just bring me something in a 15" with tires to put back on car, and we can call it even trade.    and thats old pic.. 1 rim is rusty as fk.. and another one has chrome chippin off hub.
> 
> 
> ...


chinas :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sappenin dave


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 2 2008, 09:14 PM~10783687
> *FIGHT......***** YOU CANT EVEN GET OUT THE CAR WITHOUT LOSIN YO BREATH.......U MY ***** BUT IM JUS SAYIN DOE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i shoot from drivers seat!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2008, 08:44 PM~10783938
> *sappenin dave
> *


trying to chilin & fixin a/c's


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 10:47 PM~10783960
> *:uh:  i shoot from drivers seat!!
> *


I THOUGHT WE COVERED THAT ALREADY :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 30 2008, 04:08 PM~10772628
> *BITCH YOU WOULDN'T BUSS A GRAPE IN A FRUIT FIGHT
> *


YEP I KNEW WE DID


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, 2000 TOWNCAR, my cutty, lvlikeg


WHEN BY THE SHOP TODAY....YO ASS WASNET THERE......SLACKER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

off work tomorrow.. think two-4-tues wings.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 2 2008, 08:57 PM~10784049
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, 2000 TOWNCAR, my cutty, lvlikeg
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2008, 07:37 PM~10783367
> *nothing but drama in this bitch but lets get back to lowriding, INDIVIDUALS tore up missouri city yesterday.  they dont call it the fire cheif for nothing  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


is tha caprice single or double???????????? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 10:47 PM~10783960
> *:uh:  i shoot from drivers seat!!
> *


bitch you shoot cap guns from both seats! wah ha ha ha ha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 2 2008, 09:56 PM~10783521
> *jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them.  DJLATIN? :biggrin:
> 
> 15" Cragar SS wheels, perfect shape, tires got lots of tread left.  they have the universal bolt holes, this car is 5x4.75".  same as impala, g bodies etc.
> ...


nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 2 2008, 11:05 PM~10784120
> *is tha caprice single or double???????????? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


SINGLE......."ANYBODY CAN MAKE A DOUBLE WORK......BUT THE SINGLE YOU GONNA HAVE TO WORK FOR IT".......SWITCHMAN LA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 2 2008, 09:08 AM~10779149
> *is allready at  the LOCOS SHOP taking care of it  :0
> *


locos are going to work on it already, its gonna be able to hop if u deside too after it leaves the getto!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 2 2008, 11:28 PM~10784261
> *SINGLE......."ANYBODY CAN MAKE A DOUBLE WORK......BUT THE SINGLE YOU GONNA HAVE TO WORK FOR IT".......SWITCHMAN LA
> *


wat up my crazy ass brotha...so when we rolling again as a H- TOWN TEAM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2008, 11:37 PM~10784354
> *wat up my crazy ass brotha...so when we rolling again as a H- TOWN TEAM
> *


U KNOW WHAT UP.....WE ALWAYS ROLL H-TOWN TEAM


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

THATS HOW I ROLL!!!!JUST POSTING IT SO SOME HATTERZ I KNOW REMEMBER WHAT I DO, AND ONE MORE HOPPER TO COME OUT REAL SOON!!!!LOCOS PUTTIN IT DOWN....SOUND SYSTEMS AINT MY THING HOMIE...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 2 2008, 09:46 PM~10784428
> *U KNOW WHAT UP.....WE ALWAYS ROLL H-TOWN TEAM
> *


AINT IT PAST U BED TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2008, 10:35 PM~10784326
> *locos are going to work on it already, its gonna be able to hop if u deside too after it leaves the getto!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup LOCO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

i do what i do cause I CAN DO THAT!  :biggrin: :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 2 2008, 11:51 PM~10784489
> *sup LOCO
> *


que honda homito! heard tha transporter was at ur house this weekend!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 2 2008, 11:50 PM~10784474
> *AINT IT PAST U BED TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how may this be?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 2 2008, 11:50 PM~10784474
> *AINT IT PAST U BED TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how may this be?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2008, 10:51 PM~10783997
> *trying to chilin & fixin a/c's
> *


Pat tell ya about the side job for Glenn?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2008, 10:57 PM~10784533
> *que honda homito! heard tha transporter was at ur house this weekend!
> *


yea my neighbors are starting to not like him since i have him over every few weeks. :biggrin: might need him to bring me something else soon :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 2 2008, 09:28 PM~10784261
> *SINGLE......."ANYBODY CAN MAKE A DOUBLE WORK......BUT THE SINGLE YOU GONNA HAVE TO WORK FOR IT".......SWITCHMAN LA
> *


how many inches are they do you knows :0 :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2008, 09:50 PM~10784472
> *THATS HOW I ROLL!!!!JUST POSTING IT SO SOME HATTERZ I KNOW REMEMBER WHAT I DO, AND ONE MORE HOPPER TO COME OUT REAL SOON!!!!LOCOS PUTTIN IT DOWN....SOUND SYSTEMS AINT MY THING HOMIE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2008, 09:55 PM~10784515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, latinkustoms4ever, my cutty

sup ace


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 3 2008, 12:41 AM~10784871
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, latinkustoms4ever, my cutty
> 
> ...


wut it do.glasshouse is in the h already :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 2 2008, 11:42 PM~10784887
> *wut it do.glasshouse is in the h already :biggrin:
> *


when we goin cruisin :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 3 2008, 12:52 AM~10784966
> *when we goin cruisin :0
> *


when i put them rims on :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 2 2008, 05:21 PM~10782145
> *fee-day-o at superior chrome....
> *



Thanks homie, but I shopped around & got a good deal at Auto Chrome off Broadway. Wasn't stainless, so I went ahead & had it all chromed! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

2 jl- audio 12's for sale...
with a box.. came out my mini slab, dont need em anymore.. works perfect.. bought them from lonestar about yr ago...

i think they w -0's or 1's

150... or best offer


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 2 2008, 04:02 PM~10781722
> *where's hrny? :dunno:
> *


What's up loco! :wave: 


I passed by the spot on westheimer sat. Looked like a nice lil crowd.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2008, 06:46 PM~10782679
> *on  DEEEZZZZ  NUTTTTZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :barf: 

Shut ur retarded ass up!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 07:46 AM~10785862
> *What's up loco! :wave:
> I passed by the spot on westheimer sat. Looked like a nice lil crowd.
> *


PICS? :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2008, 09:35 PM~10784326
> *locos are going to work on it already, its gonna be able to hop if u deside too after it leaves the getto!!! :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: i guess H town Team Is gona put it down :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 07:46 AM~10785862
> *What's up loco! :wave:
> I passed by the spot on westheimer sat. Looked like a nice lil crowd.
> *


 :uh: never even chunked a duce our way!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 08:38 AM~10786027
> *:uh: never even chunked a duce our way!
> *


QUE LOSER! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 3 2008, 07:02 AM~10785899
> *PICS? :dunno:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 08:50 AM~10786064
> *:nosad:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 07:38 AM~10786027
> *:uh: never even chunked a duce our way!
> *


I didn't know you were out there. I jus rolled thru there on my way to some spot round the corner. Thought I recognized one car out there. Called his retarded ass and no answer. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 3 2008, 07:54 AM~10786084
> *:loco:
> *


My camera batteries died out before I was even on that side of town. Plus I was in need of a beer. :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE A REAL IS FOR SALE AROUND THE HOUSTON AREA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 06:46 AM~10785862
> *What's up loco! :wave:
> I passed by the spot on westheimer sat. Looked like a nice lil crowd.
> *


stalking azz *****


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2008, 07:59 AM~10786110
> *stalking azz *****
> *


Lol! Yup! 

:twak: I was on my way to a lil spot around the corner.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 08:03 AM~10786125
> *Lol! Yup!
> 
> :twak: I was on my way to a lil spot around the corner.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 3 2008, 07:57 AM~10786097
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE A REAL IS FOR SALE AROUND THE HOUSTON AREA
> *


WHATS A REAL???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 08:54 AM~10786088
> *I didn't know you were out there. I jus rolled thru there on my way to some spot round the corner. Thought I recognized one car out there. Called his retarded ass and no answer. Lol!
> *


cuz i dont have time for foolishness suckaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ THE DEAL


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 08:57 AM~10786096
> *My camera batteries died out before I was even on that side of town. Plus I was in need of a beer.  :cheesy:
> *


 SO I FIGURE YOU GOT THE BEER......BUT NO BATTERIES


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 3 2008, 09:10 AM~10786157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 REAL DEAL :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got bored last night


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2008, 07:45 AM~10786308
> *got bored last night
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2008, 08:59 AM~10786110
> *stalking azz *****
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2008, 09:11 AM~10786161
> *cuz i dont have time for foolishness suckaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 3 2008, 08:57 AM~10786097
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE A REAL IS FOR SALE AROUND THE HOUSTON AREA
> *


buh, what?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 09:03 AM~10786125
> *Lol! Yup!
> 
> :twak: I was on my way to a lil spot around the corner.
> *


 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2008, 08:11 AM~10786161
> *cuz i dont have time for foolishness suckaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


You sure rite. That's why I keep on to where I was goin.  Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 09:12 AM~10786509
> *You sure rite. That's why I keep on to where I was goin.  Lol!
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 3 2008, 08:17 AM~10786195
> *SO I FIGURE YOU GOT THE BEER......BUT NO BATTERIES
> *


Yes.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 10:28 AM~10786603
> *Yes.
> *


drunkie :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 08:57 AM~10786096
> *My camera batteries died out before I was even on that side of town. Plus I was in need of a beer.  :cheesy:
> *


I stayed sober this past weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 10:28 AM~10786603
> *Yes.
> *


DID YOU GET DRUNK? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 10:37 AM~10786661
> *I stayed sober this past weekend   :biggrin:
> *


quiter :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 3 2008, 09:34 AM~10786642
> *drunkie  :biggrin:
> *


Round 4 n the morn I was. Haha!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HNY DID YOU GET BENT OVER


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 09:37 AM~10786661
> *I stayed sober this past weekend   :biggrin:
> *


That's cool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 09:46 AM~10786728
> *HNY DID YOU GET BENT OVER
> *


Lol! Nope. Went straight home alone after the bar.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 10:43 AM~10786702
> *Round 4 n the morn I was. Haha!
> *


wow, I am shocked, I mean utterly shocked :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 10:46 AM~10786730
> *That's cool.
> *


not really


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 3 2008, 09:51 AM~10786770
> *wow, I am shocked, I mean utterly shocked  :uh:
> *


Am I suppose to care? :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 07:50 AM~10786763
> *Lol! Nope. Went straight home alone after the bar.
> *


did you use your "toy""?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 08:37 AM~10786661
> *I stayed sober this past weekend   :biggrin:
> *


NOT ME!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2008, 09:00 AM~10786857
> *NOT ME!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and your homie naver came tru :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 10:58 AM~10786834
> *Am I suppose to care? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 10:00 AM~10786850
> *did you use your "toy""?
> *


Yea. :ugh: 

Lol! No fool! :twak: I went straight to sleep. I was too tired.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 09:02 AM~10786868
> *and your homie naver came tru :twak:
> *


OH WELL HIS FAULT TELL EM U GON RAISE THE PRICE IF HE DONT COME THRU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 11:09 AM~10786913
> *Yea. :ugh:
> 
> Lol! No fool! :twak: I went straight to sleep. I was too tired.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2008, 09:17 AM~10786963
> *OH WELL HIS FAULT TELL EM U GON RAISE THE PRICE IF HE DONT COME THRU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 nah is all good tell to come tru if he still wants em


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 3 2008, 11:00 AM~10786850
> *did you use your "toy""?
> *





> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 11:09 AM~10786913
> *Yea. :ugh:
> 
> Lol! No fool! :twak: I went straight to sleep. I was too tired.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

These shirts will be for sale at the picnic.One shirt - $15 or two for $25.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 11:33 AM~10787963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP STRANGERS??


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 12:19 PM~10787835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 11:19 AM~10787835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOCOS WILL BE THERE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 01:21 PM~10788308
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE :0  :biggrin:
> *


sup downy, will be on that side later on. have to go check out that ride i was tellin you bout.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 3 2008, 12:26 PM~10788347
> *sup downy, will be on that side later on. have to go check out that ride i was tellin you bout.
> *


at the house allready and the chancla sound like a beast. biotch wana fly :0 still doing sum adjustments but she is almost there . almost time to play :biggrin: we ready to dresserup ? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 12:31 PM~10788379
> *at the house allready and the chancla sound like a beast. biotch wana fly :0  still doing sum adjustments but she is almost there . almost time to play  :biggrin:  we ready to dresserup ? :dunno:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 01:31 PM~10788379
> *at the house allready and the chancla sound like a beast. biotch wana fly :0  still doing sum adjustments but she is almost there . almost time to play  :biggrin:  we ready to dresserup ? :dunno:
> *


damn you ready hit up the track on 13s? :0

gas hop that bitch down tha race track :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 12:19 PM~10787835
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 that means Danny's shirt will have the full map of houston :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 3 2008, 06:57 AM~10786097
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE A REGAL IS FOR SALE AROUND THE HOUSTON AREA
> *


...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2008, 12:37 PM~10788437
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 3 2008, 12:52 PM~10788560
> *damn you ready hit up the track on 13s? :0
> 
> gas hop that bitch down tha race track :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *Gallo, Lord Goofy*, streetshow, MALDITO713, mac2lac

Empire in Here


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jun 3 2008, 03:19 PM~10789730
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Gallo, Lord Goofy, streetshow, MALDITO713, mac2lac
> 
> ...


wut up Lord....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 2 2008, 07:56 PM~10783521
> *jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them.  DJLATIN? :biggrin:
> 
> 15" Cragar SS wheels, perfect shape, tires got lots of tread left.  they have the universal bolt holes, this car is 5x4.75".  same as impala, g bodies etc.
> ...


300???



> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 3 2008, 06:57 AM~10786097
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE A REGAL IS FOR SALE AROUND THE HOUSTON AREA
> *


We Need a Regal here.......Latin.....? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SO ANYONE HITTING UP THE 93.3 WEGO SHOW THIS WEEKEND??? EMPIRE WILL BE REPPIN...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 3 2008, 03:24 PM~10789771
> *SO ANYONE HITTING UP THE 93.3 WEGO SHOW THIS WEEKEND???  EMPIRE WILL BE REPPIN...
> *


u know how we do :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 3 2008, 02:26 PM~10788347
> *sup downy, will be on that side later on. have to go check out that ride i was tellin you bout.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 02:31 PM~10788379
> *at the house allready and the chancla sound like a beast. biotch wana fly :0  still doing sum adjustments but she is almost there . almost time to play  :biggrin:  we ready to dresserup ? :dunno:
> *


lets race foo :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 03:34 PM~10789839
> *lets race foo :biggrin:
> *


let me finish and than we sseeee :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

how many stacks we bettin?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 3 2008, 06:23 PM~10790224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and streetshow are gonna bet your car :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 06:52 PM~10790429
> *
> 
> me and streetshow are gonna bet your car :biggrin:
> *


stacks not lacs!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 06:58 PM~10790480
> *stacks not lacs!
> *


my bad :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 07:07 PM~10790548
> *my bad :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 04:27 PM~10790261
> *how many stacks we bettin?
> *


un carton de coronas :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 03:33 PM~10789830
> *:0
> *











:dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 07:23 PM~10790681
> *un carton de coronas  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 07:33 PM~10790753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ya still at the shop


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 07:23 PM~10790681
> *un carton de coronas  :biggrin:
> *


i dont drink


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 07:33 PM~10790753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im on my way


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 08:33 PM~10791156
> *i dont drink
> *


sux 4 u


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 06:43 PM~10791259
> *sux 4 u
> *


NO PEER PRESSURE!!!WAT KINDA FRIEND ARE U???????? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 06:43 PM~10791259
> *sux 4 u
> *


you wanalysis run that 4100 guero :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup houston... whats new


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody has hook ups with att phones


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 08:33 PM~10791156
> *i dont drink
> *



i do, i'll drink your share for you cus im a great pal


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 3 2008, 07:21 PM~10791683
> *anybody has hook ups with att phones
> *


sup mayne.. how ya been./.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2008, 09:11 PM~10791579
> *sup houston... whats new
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup pat i dont see how u eat coney island i was shittin mannn


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2008, 07:11 PM~10791579
> *sup houston... whats new
> *


DEEZ NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2008, 09:24 PM~10791716
> *sup pat i dont see how u eat coney island i was shittin mannn
> *



ha. mayne, i had 3 coneys, chili cheese fries, bowl of chili w/cheese, and a large coke from the one on hiway 6 on sunday.

tasted great on the way down, but damn, i was on the toilet bout 10 mins later recyclin that chili.

hott doggin' it, yo.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chilling bro at home just in and out of hospital but its all good has longest my baby gets better


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 3 2008, 07:27 PM~10791754
> *ha.  mayne, i had 3 coneys, chili cheese fries, bowl of chili w/cheese, and a large coke from the one on hiway 6 on sunday.
> 
> tasted great on the way down, but damn, i was on the toilet bout 10 mins later recyclin that chili.
> ...


i had 2 coneys tots and lemonade. they should include a roll of tp


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2008, 07:29 PM~10791771
> *i had 2 coneys tots and lemonade. they should include a roll of tp
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2008, 09:29 PM~10791771
> *i had 2 coneys tots and lemonade. they should include a roll of tp
> *



ha.

the "coney island burn" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE WHO IS SELLIN A REGAL..PM ME A NUMBER...ONE OF OUR MEMBERS CAR WAS TOTALLED A FEW DAYS AGO AND IS IN NEED OF ONE ASAP...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 09:11 PM~10791572
> *you wanalysis run that 4100 guero :0
> *


I got the two bigbody LT1's that say Vrrrooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Vroooommm  :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 09:35 PM~10791826
> *I got the two bigbody LT1's that say Vrrrooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Vroooommm   :biggrin:
> *




i got a penis that says god i'm tired of bein fat


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 3 2008, 09:32 PM~10791800
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE WHO IS SELLIN A REGAL..PM ME A NUMBER...ONE OF OUR MEMBERS CAR WAS TOTALLED A FEW DAYS AGO AND IS IN NEED OF ONE ASAP...
> *


THERE IS A GREEN ONE IN DFW CLASSFIELD FOR SALE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jun 3 2008, 07:24 PM~10791713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how she doing


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 09:35 PM~10791826
> *I got the two bigbody LT1's that say Vrrrooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Vroooommm   :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW ONE THAT YOU HAVE SHOULD BE A RACE CAR THEY WAY THAT YOU DRIVE IT.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

they just send us home for a couple of days untill her next treat ment starts but they said everything looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 07:35 PM~10791826
> *I got the two bigbody LT1's that say Vrrrooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Vroooommm   :biggrin:
> *


LETS RACE EM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 07:35 PM~10791826
> *I got the two bigbody LT1's that say Vrrrooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Vroooommm   :biggrin:
> *


what till i buid sumenthing with a LS1 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

whats up tony u heard the chisme :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 11:19 AM~10787835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna hop!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :guns: :burn:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 09:56 PM~10792090
> *whats up tony u heard the chisme :0
> *


CUENTAMELO! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 10:02 PM~10792180
> *i wanna hop!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :guns:  :burn:
> *


WATCH WHERE U SHOOT THAT GUN PUTO!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 09:02 PM~10792180
> *i wanna hop!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :guns:  :burn:
> *


there are going to be some out of town hoppers that are being built for this event :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 3 2008, 08:05 PM~10792230
> *WATCH WHERE U SHOOT THAT GUN PUTO!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


que onda? what you doin?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 3 2008, 08:06 PM~10792240
> *there are going to be some out of town hoppers that are being built for this event  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im down to rep houston??? :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 3 2008, 08:04 PM~10792213
> *CUENTAMELO! :cheesy:
> *


u know what im talking bout you moving on up to millenium


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 3 2008, 10:06 PM~10792242
> *:biggrin:
> que onda? what you doin?
> *


TRYING TO THINK SOME NEW IDEAS!!
 BUT ITS NOT WORKING... :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 3 2008, 06:57 AM~10786097
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE A REAL IS FOR SALE AROUND THE HOUSTON AREA
> *


i got one 4 sale 1,300.got a 350 with headers edelbrock carb and intake duelled out with flowmasters.runs good needs some work .
got some rust under the vynle top.overall good project.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 3 2008, 10:17 PM~10792393
> *u know what im talking bout you moving on up to millenium
> *


STILL WORKING ON IT!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

sup tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 3 2008, 10:56 PM~10792810
> *sup tony
> *


WATS UP, SO WHO ARE U? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 3 2008, 08:24 PM~10791716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: ya'll gonna start ya'll own "we love the weenie club"? fk'n ****. 






> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 3 2008, 08:49 PM~10791971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 3 2008, 11:01 PM~10792873
> *WATS UP, SO WHO ARE U? :uh:
> *


the *** with the orange lincon


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2008, 09:07 PM~10792935
> *the *** with the orange lincon
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2008, 11:07 PM~10792935
> *the *** with the orange lincon
> *


GUESS I WAS RIGHT, I THOUGHT IT WAS HIM!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 3 2008, 11:09 PM~10792958
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


ILL RIGHT HOMIES, STOP FIGHTING. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2008, 09:07 PM~10792935
> *the *** with the orange lincon
> *


owned!!!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 3 2008, 11:09 PM~10792958
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2008, 09:40 PM~10793263
> *owned!!!
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up boy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 3 2008, 09:42 PM~10793293
> *
> *


WAT UP WHITE BOY!!!!!!FINALLY ON DA POOTER HU??????


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2008, 09:46 PM~10793321
> *WAT UP WHITE BOY!!!!!!FINALLY ON DA POOTER HU??????
> *


ya finally got my internet hooked up at my shop after like 4 months of waiting.
comcast sucks


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 3 2008, 11:42 PM~10793293
> *
> *


wut it do


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 3 2008, 09:52 PM~10793387
> *ya finally got my internet hooked up at my shop after like 4 months of waiting.
> comcast sucks
> *


DAS WAS UP I C U FINALLY CAME BACK TO UR SENSES ON DA STANKIN LINCOLN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 09:53 PM~10793391
> *wut it do
> *


whats up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2008, 09:49 PM~10791971
> *LETS RACE EM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


mines not even broke in yet 89k  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 3 2008, 08:32 PM~10791800
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE WHO IS SELLIN A REGAL..PM ME A NUMBER...ONE OF OUR MEMBERS CAR WAS TOTALLED A FEW DAYS AGO AND IS IN NEED OF ONE ASAP...
> *


theres one in west colombia for $700


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 10:10 PM~10793570
> *mines not even broke in yet 89k   :biggrin:
> *


MINE GOT BROKEN IN DA DAY I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 12:15 AM~10793612
> *MINE GOT BROKEN IN DA DAY I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


consuming babies


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 3 2008, 10:19 PM~10793644
> *consuming babies
> *


............. :biggrin: ......AND DEN SOME!!!!!!!!!!!"CONSUMING"IS JUST THE BEGGININ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 4 2008, 12:14 AM~10793604
> *theres one in west colombia for $700
> *


make it a hopper :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 11:24 PM~10793681
> *make it a hopper :0
> *


Regals aint my thang


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 4 2008, 12:39 AM~10793807
> *Regals aint my thang
> *


thats why u make it a hopper so u can break it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SPARKLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 3 2008, 11:40 PM~10793812
> *thats why u make it a hopper so u can break it :biggrin:
> *


gon wait see wat happens wit one car i told you bout.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 12:45 AM~10793868
> *SPARKLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


that aint no lie!!! It sho do!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2008, 09:54 PM~10793404
> *DAS WAS UP I C U FINALLY CAME BACK TO UR SENSES ON DA STANKIN LINCOLN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2008, 09:54 PM~10793404
> *DAS WAS UP I C U FINALLY CAME BACK TO UR SENSES ON DA STANKIN LINCOLN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya i was gunna leave it alone for a while but i cant do it .i been lowridn since i was n pampers damn near, so y stop now. ne thing else aint right.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 4 2008, 12:16 AM~10794080
> *ya i was gunna leave it alone for a while but i cant do it .i been lowridn since i was n pampers damn near, so y stop now. ne thing else aint right.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 4 2008, 02:28 AM~10794433
> *
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 3 2008, 07:32 PM~10791800
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE WHO IS SELLIN A REGAL..PM ME A NUMBER...ONE OF OUR MEMBERS CAR WAS TOTALLED A FEW DAYS AGO AND IS IN NEED OF ONE ASAP...
> *


what year?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 3 2008, 09:32 PM~10791800
> *IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE WHO IS SELLIN A REGAL..PM ME A NUMBER...ONE OF OUR MEMBERS CAR WAS TOTALLED A FEW DAYS AGO AND IS IN NEED OF ONE ASAP...
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

IS ANY ONE OUT THERE SELLING A REGAL OR A CUTLASS THE YEAR I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IM GOING TO SAY LIKE A 83'84'85'OR A 86 IM IN A NEED OF A G BODY A/S/A/P


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2008, 07:39 AM~10794849
> *damn that sucks
> *


X2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 07:14 AM~10795149
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


y pal jale q tal :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 09:17 AM~10795168
> *y pal jale q tal  :0
> *


QUE ONDA WEY? :yes: HOW'S THE STREETSHOW? REINFORCED YET?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 07:45 AM~10795311
> *QUE ONDA WEY? :yes: HOW'S THE STREETSHOW? REINFORCED YET?
> *


hpefully it be done by tjhe weekend


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 07:45 AM~10795311
> *QUE ONDA WEY? :yes: HOW'S THE STREETSHOW? REINFORCED YET?
> *


hpefully it be done by tjhe weekend


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 10:14 AM~10795464
> *hpefully it be done by tjhe weekend
> *


 :uh: NOT HOPEFULLY GET IT DONE! ALREADY.COM........... :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 10:14 AM~10795464
> *hpefully it be done by tjhe weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: 
YOU GON HOP IT? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 3 2008, 08:57 AM~10786097
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WERE A REGAL IS FOR SALE AROUND THE HOUSTON AREA
> *












NO, but i'll keep an eye out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 4 2008, 07:47 AM~10794868
> *IS ANY ONE OUT THERE SELLING A REGAL OR A CUTLASS THE YEAR I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IM GOING TO SAY LIKE A 83'84'85'OR A 86 IM  IN A NEED OF A G BODY A/S/A/P
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/car/697058147.html


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

THIS IS HOW YOU SEE WHEN YOU'RE BUZZIN HARD :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 10:39 AM~10795635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 10:55 AM~10795742
> *THIS IS HOW YOU SEE WHEN YOU'RE BUZZIN HARD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 4 2008, 06:25 AM~10794818
> *wuz up homie
> *


workin on these rides, gettin em ready.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 08:28 AM~10795552
> *:uh: NOT HOPEFULLY GET IT DONE! ALREADY.COM........... :biggrin:
> *


gots to do it right no rush


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2008, 08:09 AM~10786913
> *Yea. :ugh:
> 
> Lol! No fool! :twak: I went straight to sleep. I was too tired.
> *


did you get bent over when you woke up?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 3 2008, 11:16 PM~10794080
> *ya i was gunna leave it alone for a while but i cant do it .i been lowridn since i was n pampers damn near, so y stop now. ne thing else aint right.. :biggrin:
> *


watch out there lowrider of the year!!!!!!! burnin up da scene wit dat yandy tangerine!!!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 11:25 AM~10795937
> *did you get bent over when you woke up?
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:29 AM~10795963
> *watch out there lowrider of the year!!!!!!! burnin up da scene wit dat yandy tangerine!!!!!!
> *


mayn hold up.com :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 4 2008, 09:32 AM~10796000
> *mayn hold up.com :biggrin:
> *


NEEDA GETCHA ASS BACK TO WORK AND QUIT SLACKING OFF ON THIS SUKASS LAYITLOW !!!!!!!! GO MAKE ROOM SO U CAN PAINT MY LAC!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:40 AM~10796057
> *NEEDA GETCHA ASS BACK TO WORK AND QUIT SLACKING OFF ON THIS SUKASS LAYITLOW !!!!!!!! GO MAKE ROOM SO U CAN PAINT MY LAC!!!!!!!!
> *


man ur lac still aint done i remember when u droped off at the paint shop. wasnt it back in 96??????:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 4 2008, 09:45 AM~10796086
> *man ur lac still aint done i remember when u droped off at the paint shop. wasnt it back in 96??????:roflmao:
> *


95 HOE GET IT RIGHT!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:48 AM~10796118
> *95 HOE GET IT RIGHT!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 mybad :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 4 2008, 09:52 AM~10796143
> *:0 mybad :biggrin:
> *


I NEED SOME OF THEM MATT SIGNATURE RUNS ON MY CAR!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:55 AM~10796167
> *I NEED SOME OF THEM MATT SIGNATURE RUNS ON MY CAR!!!!!
> *


what u know bout that??

:nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 11:24 AM~10795933
> *gots to do it right no rush
> *


THAT'S THE WAY IT SHOULD BE DONE.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 11:48 AM~10796118
> *95 HOE GET IT RIGHT!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


AND STILL NOT PAINTED................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 11:40 AM~10796057
> *NEEDA GETCHA ASS BACK TO WORK AND QUIT SLACKING OFF ON THIS SUKASS LAYITLOW !!!!!!!! GO MAKE ROOM SO U CAN PAINT MY LAC!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 11:48 AM~10796118
> *95 HOE GET IT RIGHT!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2008, 12:26 PM~10796384
> *:0
> *


get regalized


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 12:29 PM~10796406
> *get regalized
> *


 :0 :yessad: HE NEEDS TO DO SOMETHING


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 09:39 AM~10795635
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 09:54 AM~10795735
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/697058147.html
> *



84s didnt come with the older front end, that cluster, and them tailights, looks like an 83.... :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 08:32 AM~10795584
> *:thumbsup:
> YOU GON HOP IT? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 4 2008, 12:49 PM~10796543
> *84s didnt come with the older front end, that cluster, and them tailights, looks like an 83.... :scrutinize:
> *


you saw tha too :biggrin: I wasnt sure so I didnt say anything :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10796665
> *you saw tha too :biggrin: I wasnt sure so I didnt say anything :cheesy:
> *


YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT THEM REGAL'S...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 01:31 PM~10796859
> *YOU DON'T KNOW ABOUT THEM REGAL'S...
> *


not like cadis


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 01:32 PM~10796878
> *not like cadis
> *


ORDERING SOME PARTS THIS WEEKEND SO WHEN THEY ARE ALL IN YOU CAN USE THEM.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 01:41 PM~10796933
> *ORDERING SOME PARTS THIS WEEKEND SO WHEN THEY ARE ALL IN YOU CAN USE THEM.........
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 4 2008, 10:23 AM~10796353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch dj latin aka liv4regals gon school ya!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 4 2008, 12:49 PM~10796543
> *84s didnt come with the older front end, that cluster, and them tailights, looks like an 83.... :scrutinize:
> *


barrio regal


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 01:43 PM~10796949
> *watch dj latin aka liv4regals gon school  ya!!!
> *


i knew someone with a 84 and it had the newer clip. he always said it was og  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 01:43 PM~10796949
> *watch dj latin aka liv4regals gon school  ya!!!
> *


nah. nowdays most regals being put together are from parts of different years.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 11:44 AM~10796959
> *
> *


u gon be smaching da primer of da bumper this weekend o que???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 01:46 PM~10796968
> *barrio regal
> *


Im surprised you dont have one with og leather amd digi dash yet :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 11:48 AM~10796990
> *Im surprised you dont have one with og leather amd digi dash yet and a cadillac front end on it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: u and ur dam lacs.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 01:48 PM~10796990
> *Im surprised you dont have one with og leather amd digi dash yet :biggrin:
> *


i'm still waiting for ups to deliver  :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 01:42 PM~10796945
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 01:51 PM~10797011
> *i'm still waiting for ups to deliver    :angry:
> *


its called a Somerset Regal?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 01:51 PM~10797011
> *i'm still waiting for ups to deliver    :angry:
> *


I TOLD THEM TO SEND IT BACK IT WAS FOR THE WRONG CAR........... :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 12:47 PM~10796978
> *nah.  nowdays most regals being put together are from parts of different years.
> *



yep...and that regal has whole dash older with newer seats and door panels.... before i was rollin lacs i was rollin regals... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 01:53 PM~10797035
> *its called a Somerset Regal?
> *


i know wiggah.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 01:52 PM~10797024
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 4 2008, 01:53 PM~10797039
> *yep...and that regal has whole dash older with newer seats and door panels.... before i was rollin lacs i was rollin regals... :biggrin:
> *


i rolled impala's & chevelle's at first. now it's g-bodies.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 01:54 PM~10797041
> *i know wiggah.
> *


I was asking Miggah :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 01:43 PM~10796949
> *:angry: aiming to bust out in 2020!!!!!!!!by then itll be a classic!!!!!!
> *


I'LL BE ROLLIN MY MUD SLANGA BY THEN AND NO MORE LOWRIDIN........ :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 01:55 PM~10797050
> *I was asking Miggah :uh:
> *


don't get offended chiggah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

feels good to take a week off after i told the senior engineer, "fuck you and fuck this shit, i quit!"

:happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 01:55 PM~10797055
> *don't get offended chiggah
> *


shyyyyssttttteeeeeeeeee wit tha knowledge


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 01:56 PM~10797063
> *shyyyyssttttteeeeeeeeee wit tha knowledge
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 11:55 AM~10797053
> *I'LL BE ROLLIN MY MUD SLANGA BY THEN AND NO MORE LOWRIDIN........ :0
> *


naaaaaaaa u wont...........well be dead by then................and if not the way gas prices going up well be riding in scooters wit custom paintjobs as lowriders....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 01:58 PM~10797075
> *naaaaaaaa u wont...........well be dead by then................and if not the way gas prices going up well be riding in scooters wit custom paintjobs as lowriders....
> *


 :nono: you'll be riding :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 11:56 AM~10797062
> *feels good to take a week off after i told the senior engineer, "fuck you and fuck this shit, i quit!"
> 
> :happysad:
> *


oh shit post count fixing to triple in a weeks time watch................. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 11:59 AM~10797082
> *:nono:  you'll be riding  :buttkick:
> *


na ill still be waiting on da lac to be done...........lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 02:00 PM~10797089
> *oh shit post count fixing to triple in a weeks time watch................. :cheesy:
> *


nah, been at home sorting records and organizing my music collection. try to stay away from the tv. don't want to get depressed watching attorney commercials and tech school b.s. commercials.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 12:01 PM~10797098
> *nah, been at home sorting records and organizing my music collection.  try to stay away from the tv.  don't want to get depressed watching attorney commercials and tech school b.s. commercials.
> *


lol ....... u can always resort to layitlow and myspace hu.........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 12:02 PM~10797107
> *lol ....... u can always resort to layitlow and myspace hu.........
> *


ponte a jalar wey :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 02:02 PM~10797107
> *lol ....... u can always resort to layitlow and myspace hu.........
> *


yes sir! start a new job in la porte, 5 miles from my home so it's all good. will be the owner of the company, the engineer and me the designer. the rest is shop employees. will be regalac'in' in the office. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:01 PM~10797098
> *nah, been at home sorting records and organizing my music collection.  try to stay away from the tv.  don't want to get depressed watching attorney commercials and tech school b.s. commercials.
> *


dont forget Maury...... I hate being back on nights :uh: daytime tv sux!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:04 PM~10797128
> *dont forget Maury...... I hate being back on nights :uh: daytime tv sux!
> *


i caught a glimpse of that a while ago. "my mother cheated with my boyfriend" b.s. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 4 2008, 12:03 PM~10797117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need an assistant??????????? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 02:05 PM~10797142
> *killed some gravy ac work already for da day..........so time to ragalac it..
> need an assistant??????????? :cheesy:
> *


yes biatch, get on your knees, buttnekkid please! :guns:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 12:04 PM~10797128
> *dont forget Maury...... I hate being back on nights :uh: daytime tv sux!
> *


im sure u got some nasty flicks to keep u busy..........


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:05 PM~10797135
> *i caught a glimpse of that a while ago.  "my mother cheated with my boyfriend" b.s.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN! JUST THINKING OF ALL THOSE TV SHOWS GIVES ME A HEADACHE :burn:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 12:06 PM~10797145
> *yes biatch, get on your knees, buttnekkid please!  :guns:
> *


MASSSSSS PUUUUUUTOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> killed some gravy ac work already for da day..........so time to ragalac it..
> 
> shit im trying to get this carb on the chancla to act right . :banghead: not to experienced with these :angry: i ll get tho :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > killed some gravy ac work already for da day..........so time to ragalac it..
> >
> > shit im trying to get this carb on the chancla to act right . :banghead: not to experienced with these :angry: i ll get tho :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 01:55 PM~10797049
> *i rolled impala's & chevelle's at first.  now it's g-bodies.
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 02:06 PM~10797151
> *im sure u got some nasty flicks to keep u busy..........
> *


not really  but there is always offtopic for tha bewbs :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:08 PM~10797180
> *not really  but there is always offtopic for tha bewbs :biggrin:
> *


devious68? :burn:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 12:08 PM~10797180
> *not really  but there is always offtopic for tha bewbs :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SO I GUESS UR DAY SHIFT DIDNT LAST LONG EH???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 01:58 PM~10797075
> *naaaaaaaa u wont...........well be dead by then................and if not the way gas prices going up well be riding in scooters wit custom paintjobs as lowriders....
> *


NOT THAT OLD AND MONEY NOT LOW......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 12:10 PM~10797203
> *NOT THAT OLD AND MONEY NOT LOW......
> *


BALLIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 4 2008, 02:09 PM~10797190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 01:54 PM~10797044
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


BETTER GET YOUR MIND RIGHT WHITE BOY!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 02:11 PM~10797217
> *BALLIN!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 02:13 PM~10797236
> *BETTER GET YOUR MIND RIGHT WHITE BOY!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 02:07 PM~10797157
> *DAMN! JUST THINKING OF ALL THOSE TV SHOWS GIVES ME A HEADACHE :burn:
> *


"does the father of your child deny he's the father and you want him to take a paternity test? call maury!"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 12:09 PM~10797190
> *devious68?  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 02:13 PM~10797236
> *BETTER GET YOUR MIND RIGHT WHITE BOY!
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:15 PM~10797263
> *"does the father of your child deny he's the father and you want him to take a paternity test?  call maury!"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 4 2008, 02:17 PM~10797294
> *wut up...
> *


que onda goof, you see that regal in austin? was it still available?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:15 PM~10797263
> *"does the father of your child deny he's the father and you want him to take a paternity test?  call maury!"
> 
> 
> ...


*AHHHHHHHH* :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: 
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:16 PM~10797279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sad part is I have no idea what hes talkin about


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:18 PM~10797306
> *sad part is I have no idea what hes talkin about
> *


just make him walk back like a dawg :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:16 PM~10797279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wtf???

might as well sell mine for 8 g's if they go for 2500 in that condition. :buttkick: 

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/car/702921084.html


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 12:19 PM~10797324
> *just make him walk back like a dawg  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 02:20 PM~10797329
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:18 PM~10797306
> *sad part is I have no idea what hes talkin about
> *


SO THAT TELLING ME THAT YOU NEED TO SAY OFF THE GLUE STICK.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:20 PM~10797336
> *wtf???
> 
> might as well sell mine for 8 g's if they go for 2500 in that condition.  :buttkick:
> ...


with a macco paint job he might get that if the gutts are clean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/car/669572624.html

looks alright, just messed up cutting off the roof. :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 4 2008, 02:21 PM~10797342
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHO YOU LAUGHING AT WHITE BOY NUMBER 2........ :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 02:21 PM~10797347
> *SO THAT TELLING ME THAT YOU NEED TO SAY OFF THE GLUE STICK.......
> *


are you talkin about the group 31s?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 02:23 PM~10797364
> *WHO YOU LAUGHING AT WHITE BOY NUMBER 2........ :uh:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:23 PM~10797366
> *are you talkin about the group 31s?
> *


 :nono: BUT SHALL SEE ABOUT THAT. HAVE TO MAKE TRIP TO DALLAS THIS WEEKEND.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 12:20 PM~10797336
> *wtf???
> 
> might as well sell mine for 8 g's if they go for 2500 in that condition.  :buttkick:
> ...


"WILLING TO TRADE FOR JUST ABOUT ANYTHING"...............................LMAO!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:22 PM~10797354
> *with a macco paint job he might get that if the gutts are clean
> *


yeah but i can't see that in the condition that it is.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 02:26 PM~10797390
> *:nono: BUT SHALL SEE ABOUT THAT. HAVE TO MAKE TRIP TO DALLAS THIS WEEKEND.......
> *


so wtf are you talking about then???


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 02:26 PM~10797396
> *"WILLING TO TRADE FOR JUST ABOUT ANYTHING"...............................LMAO!!!!!
> *


SO THAT MEANS I STILL OWE HIM IF I TRADE HIM MINE :dunno:  




























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:27 PM~10797397
> *yeah but i can't see that in the condition that it is.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:27 PM~10797401
> *so wtf are you talking about then???
> *


he's tripping on the angel dust.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:28 PM~10797413
> *he's tripping on the angel dust.
> *


somethin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:28 PM~10797411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey man, bbq at my crib july 4th (friday). bring your family and that oversized chino.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 4 2008, 10:25 AM~10795937
> *did you get bent over when you woke up?
> *


Lol! No fool! Took my lil one to a pizza place. Musta been the orange towncar ppl talkin bout in here that I saw in the parkin lot.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 02:31 PM~10797430
> *Lol! No fool! Took my lil one to a pizza place. Musta been the orange towncar ppl talkin bout in here that I saw in the parkin lot.
> *


stalker


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:24 PM~10797374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WAS THAT THE DANCE YOU WAS TRYING TO DO.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 02:34 PM~10797456
> *WAS THAT THE DANCE YOU WAS TRYING TO DO.
> *


sorry, i don't dance. dancing is for http://www.rebelrockrunners.org/gallery/d/15584-2/****.gif


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:27 PM~10797401
> *so wtf are you talking about then???
> *


WATCH YOU TONE AND YOU MOUTH. I'M TALKING ABOUT INTERIOR WORK FOR YOU TO DO.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:29 PM~10797424
> *hey man, bbq at my crib july 4th (friday).  bring your family and that oversized chino.*


LEAVE THA CHINO AT HOME OR TAKE HIM TO BUFFET B4 YOU BRING HIM.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 4 2008, 02:29 PM~10797424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oic......... You gotta understand i talk to alot of ppl in one week about working on there rides...... I completly forgot about ur interior, my bad


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 02:31 PM~10797430
> *Lol! No fool! Took my lil one to a pizza place. Musta been the orange towncar ppl talkin bout in here that I saw in the parkin lot.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 12:40 PM~10797533
> *
> *


y luego?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 02:51 PM~10797619
> *y luego?
> *


U GONNA HOP IT? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 12:54 PM~10797640
> *U GONNA HOP IT? :biggrin:
> *


derrepente hno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 02:55 PM~10797652
> *derrepente  hno:
> *


 :uh: get to work :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 01:32 PM~10797436
> *stalker
> *


Haha! Shut up! My son is the one that noticed it first.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 02:55 PM~10797652
> *derrepente  hno:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A "A HUEVO" TO ME :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 4 2008, 12:56 PM~10797660
> *:uh: get to work :biggrin:
> *


i am fucken ACES keep me up late last night :biggrin: i was late for work member im walking :angry: im going to start driven that car that i have in the garage :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 01:40 PM~10797533
> *
> *


 :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 12:57 PM~10797671
> *SOUNDS LIKE A  "A HUEVO"  TO ME :yes:
> *


will see si no this will hop fo sho. with the MATAMOROS decal on the back windshield Representing LOS ZETAS :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 01:02 PM~10797715
> *will see si no this will hop fo sho. with the MATAMOROS decal  on the back windshield Representing LOS ZETAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BETTA WATCH OUT WIT DA FEDS!!!!!!!SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall negras are stupid..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 01:03 PM~10797733
> *BETTA WATCH OUT WIT DA FEDS!!!!!!!SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: PURO BETO QUINTANILLA HOMES :guns: :guns:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 02:58 PM~10797682
> *i am  fucken ACES keep me up late last night  :biggrin: i was late for work member im walking  :angry: im going to start driven that car that i have  in the garage  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: you shoulda kicked us out :biggrin: Take the blazer :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ragalac... sup mother fucker..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 4 2008, 01:07 PM~10797762
> *:roflmao: you shoulda kicked us out :biggrin: Take the blazer :0
> *


nah had a good time i enjoy chillen with you guys just talking shit :biggrin: and that blazer needs a fuel pump that might be the project for the 09 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10797749
> *yall negras are stupid..
> *


 :nono: :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 03:00 PM~10797691
> *:loco:
> *


 :nosad: 

YOU :loco:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*QUE ES ESO?*


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 03:02 PM~10797715
> *will see si no this will hop fo sho. with the MATAMOROS decal  on the back windshield Representing LOS ZETAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 01:09 PM~10797777
> *ragalac... sup mother fucker..
> *


SUP SUPABLACK...................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 4 2008, 12:55 PM~10797049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haaaa "**NOT WILLING TO SELL IN PAYMENTS, PLEASE DO NOT ASK."


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 01:32 PM~10797436
> *stalker
> *


repost


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 01:33 PM~10797996
> *QUE ES ESO?
> *


 :dunno: :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 4 2008, 02:32 PM~10797987
> *:nosad:
> 
> YOU :loco:
> *


Nope! Not me! :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 02:42 PM~10798089
> *repost
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 02:56 PM~10798236
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 01:54 PM~10798216
> *Nope! Not me! :angel:
> *


SUP SUCKA WERE U BEEN HIDIN AT?????????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 01:58 PM~10797682
> *i am  fucken ACES keep me up late last night  :biggrin: i was late for work member im walking  :angry: im going to start driven that car that i have  in the garage  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 4 2008, 01:17 PM~10797850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a damn thing.. debating on if i wanna go outside in this heat and fiberglass some shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 01:54 PM~10798216
> *Nope! Not me! :angel:
> *


you gon let me dig in dat ass this weekend


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 02:17 PM~10798453
> *sup stranger
> not a damn thing.. debating on if i wanna go outside in this heat and fiberglass some shit
> *


FUCK DAT.....TOO HOT!!!!!!!!!!!! BETTA STAY UR BLACK ASS INSIDE U GON FUCK AROUND AND GET DARKER!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 04:18 PM~10798465
> *you gon let me dig in dat ass this weekend
> *


lol :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 03:18 PM~10798465
> *you gon let me dig in dat ass this weekend
> *


she prolly gonna say no.. but only cause she probably too busy with some bday party, i bet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 02:59 PM~10798270
> *SUP SUCKA WERE U BEEN HIDIN AT?????????
> *


What's the deal? Hiding? Me? Nah aint jus been workin and stuff. I'm still here. Jus not as much.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 12:29 PM~10797424
> *hey man, bbq at my crib july 4th (friday).  bring your family and that oversized chino.
> *


  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 03:18 PM~10798465
> *you gon let me dig in dat ass this weekend
> *


Boy you must be crazy! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 12:23 PM~10797364
> *WHO YOU LAUGHING AT WHITE BOY NUMBER 2........ :uh:
> *


  :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 4 2008, 05:04 PM~10798896
> *  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


come on by


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 03:46 PM~10798741
> *she prolly gonna say no.. but only cause she probably too busy with some bday party, i bet.
> *


Yea that's the ONLY reason why! Lol! No bday parties this weekend....YET! Heard bout some other party tho.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 4 2008, 05:07 PM~10798917
> *  :twak:
> *


YOU MUST HAVE BEEN DRINKING TO MANY BUD LIGHTS.......... :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 05:16 PM~10798998
> *Yea that's the ONLY reason why! Lol! No bday parties this weekend....YET! Heard bout some other party tho.
> *


so you saying that you'd let sic713 partir las nalgas if you didn't have a party to attend? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 02:39 PM~10797511
> *oic......... You gotta understand i talk to alot of ppl in one week about working on there rides...... I completly forgot about ur interior, my bad
> *


 :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lmao! No Latin! That is not what I'm sayin and that's not what I meant! Haha! Always have some kinda lil ass comment to say....fker. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 05:22 PM~10799038
> *Yea that's the ONLY reason why! Lol! No bday parties this weekend....YET! Heard bout some other party tho.
> *


repost


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ne 1 got a 5th wheel 4 sale, i need 1 for a customer.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 04:24 PM~10799046
> *repost
> *


Yea I know. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 05:30 PM~10799082
> *Yea I know. :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 02:58 PM~10797682
> *i am  fucken ACES keep me up late last night  :biggrin: i was late for work member im walking  :angry: im going to start driven that car that i have  in the garage  :yes:
> *


just fill it up and change the oil.and if u get pulled over the ticket is on you :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

what up hows the heat in HOUSTON


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 02:18 PM~10798465
> *you gon let me dig in dat ass this weekend
> *


whats up loser


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 4 2008, 03:33 PM~10799105
> *just fill it up and change the oil.and if u get pulled over the ticket is on you :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah bro i aint gona do u like that i walk i need the exercise anyways :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 05:59 PM~10799276
> *nah bro i aint gona do u like that i walk i need the exercise anyways :biggrin:
> *


damn i was trying to get a oil change out of it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2008, 05:34 PM~10799108
> *what up hows the heat in HOUSTON
> 
> *


its to damn hot


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

does any one know were is a regal or a cutlass for sale


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 4 2008, 04:11 PM~10799343
> *its to damn hot
> *


WHATS HOT LATE 90s
ITS 110 HERE


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 4 2008, 04:35 PM~10799488
> *does any one know were is a regal or a cutlass for sale
> *


I HAVE AN 85 CUTTY 4 SALE $800
BUT ITS IN CALI


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 4 2008, 06:35 PM~10799488
> *does any one know were is a regal or a cutlass for sale
> *


my homie might have a regal but i need to ck see if its still 4sale.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 03:18 PM~10799012
> *YOU MUST HAVE BEEN DRINKING TO MANY BUD LIGHTS.......... :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2008, 05:34 PM~10799108
> *what up hows the heat in HOUSTON
> 
> 
> ...



the HEAT or HUMIDITY  

i was in blythe for a day back in '99..middle of the summer and it felt like a fkn oven, i honestly thought my shoes were gonna melt to the pavement. but its a dry heat......... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 4 2008, 04:10 PM~10799338
> *damn i was trying to get a oil change out of it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


if you we can do it here at the house just let me know


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

whats up mines over do u got me :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 10 2008, 09:31 AM~10622921
> *DONT MISS THE BIGGEST REAL LOWRIDER EVENT IN THE MIDWEST, MORE INFO REAL SOON!
> 
> LOCAL HOTELS: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=...re-results&cd=1
> *

























































































RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER FELLAS. ANYONE MAKING THE TRIP????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

OH YEA IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN GOING TO TULSA NEXT WEEKEND WE ARE LEAVING FRIDAY EVENNIG. HOTELS ARE 55$ A NITE IF U WANT MORE INFO PM ME OR CALL ME


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 4 2008, 05:37 PM~10799987
> *whats up mines over do u got me :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea fool gots to run syntetic 5 W20 on that one bring it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 4 2008, 04:16 PM~10798998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget your purse.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 06:14 PM~10800261
> *
> dont forget your purse.
> *


DONT TALK ABOUT IT, BE ABOUT IT


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2008, 04:36 PM~10799505
> *WHATS HOT  LATE 90s
> ITS  110  HERE
> *


add humidity to it then u can talk bout heat,lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2008, 05:36 PM~10799505
> *WHATS HOT  LATE 90s
> ITS  110  HERE
> *


wait another few weeks..houston gonna be so hot and humid.. you balls be sticking to leg in my case, my knees.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 08:44 PM~10800468
> *wait another few weeks..houston gonna be so hot and humid..  you balls be sticking to leg in my case, my knees.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 4 2008, 07:47 PM~10800493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


what i say?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got quiet :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 01:43 PM~10796949
> *:angry: aiming to bust out in 2020!!!!!!!!by then itll be a classic!!!!!!
> u too chino ur stuck in da same shit as me..........
> watch dj latin aka liv4regals gon school  ya!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 01:55 PM~10797053
> *I'LL BE ROLLIN MY MUD SLANGA BY THEN AND NO MORE LOWRIDIN........ :0
> *


country azz nikka :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 01:58 PM~10797075
> *naaaaaaaa u wont...........well be dead by then................and if not the way gas prices going up well be riding in scooters wit custom paintjobs as lowriders....
> *


foo you like 16 yrs old, you will be riding, us old folks would be long gone LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 02:38 PM~10797497
> *LEAVE THA CHINO AT HOME OR TAKE HIM TO BUFFET B4 YOU BRING HIM.
> *


 :angry: Im starting to not like you my ashy friend LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2008, 02:29 PM~10797424
> *hey man, bbq at my crib july 4th (friday).  bring your family and that oversized chino.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 03:54 PM~10798216
> *Nope! Not me! :angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 04:46 PM~10798741
> *she prolly gonna say no.. but only cause she probably too busy with some bday party, i bet.
> *


 :roflmao: beat me to it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 4 2008, 02:12 PM~10797809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's gay than a mf tellin him his balls gonna be stuck to your leg.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 4 2008, 02:33 PM~10798601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup.. im a dig in yo ass next


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jun 4 2008, 06:32 PM~10800395
> *add humidity to it then u can talk bout heat,lol
> *


yea you guys get that wet heat over there
we get the dry heat here
120 in the shade on a good day


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2008, 07:42 PM~10800908
> *foo you like 16 yrs old, you will be riding, us old folks would be long gone LOL
> *


bish ill be big duece duece next weekend................dats 22 for the ebonic impaired........... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 4 2008, 06:35 PM~10799488
> *does any one know were is a regal or a cutlass for sale
> *


MY HOMIE HAS ONE FOR SALE, 832 519 5617 ASK FOR JAMES ...TELL HIM TONY TOLD U ABOUT THA REGAL....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2008, 09:46 PM~10801444
> *yea you guys get that wet heat over there
> we get the dry heat here
> 120 in the shade on a good day
> *


ya'll bake, we fry.. same shyt. hot is hot.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 10:51 PM~10801482
> *ya'll bake, we fry..  same shyt. hot is hot.
> *




x2











p.s., stfu :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 4 2008, 08:13 PM~10801203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jun 4 2008, 08:58 PM~10801548
> * How does darkness get more darkness :dunno:
> 
> *


shit, i dunno..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2008, 10:46 PM~10801444
> *yea you guys get that wet heat over there
> we get the dry heat here
> 120 in the shade on a good day
> *


u coming down to h-town for picnic


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 09:01 PM~10801561
> *shit, i dunno..
> *


one of the negatives u dont give a fuck about cus ur crusin in ur ride :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 09:16 PM~10800701
> *got quiet    :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 4 2008, 04:11 PM~10799343
> *its to damn hot
> *


try working in the heat :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 4 2008, 04:36 PM~10799505
> *WHATS HOT  LATE 90s
> ITS  110  HERE
> *


 plus humidity :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 4 2008, 05:25 PM~10799907
> *the HEAT or HUMIDITY
> 
> i was in blythe for a day back in '99..middle of the summer and it felt like a fkn oven, i honestly thought my shoes were gonna melt to the pavement.  but its a dry heat......... :biggrin:
> *


stfu beesh fukin hollywood :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jun 4 2008, 09:58 PM~10801548
> * How does darkness get more darkness :dunno:
> 
> *


thats like a riddle wrapped in an anigma. :around:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2008, 05:55 PM~10800142
> *OH YEA IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN GOING TO TULSA NEXT WEEKEND WE ARE LEAVING FRIDAY EVENNIG. HOTELS ARE 55$ A NITE IF U WANT MORE INFO PM ME OR CALL ME
> *


and returning ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 4 2008, 10:27 PM~10801754
> *and returning ?
> *


why? you got a curfew bitch?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 4 2008, 09:27 PM~10801754
> *and returning ?
> *


u taking da s10 out there????????/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 10:28 PM~10801763
> *u taking da s10 out there????????/
> *


swingin da bed back on forth all way to tulsa.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 4 2008, 11:23 PM~10801724
> *try working in the heat :angry:
> *


 :nono: not for me :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 4 2008, 10:30 PM~10801775
> *:nono: not for me  :biggrin:
> *


me either.. fk outdoor manual labor. its for sucka azz ******.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 09:27 PM~10801759
> *why?  you got a curfew bitch?
> *


 sure do fluffy :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 09:30 PM~10801779
> *me either.. fk outdoor manual labor.    its for sucka azz ******.
> *


stfu u would leave a trail of lard


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:28 PM~10801763
> *u taking da s10 out there????????/
> *


 im bed dance it in tulsa :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 4 2008, 09:30 PM~10801775
> *:nono: not for me  :biggrin:
> *


try an attic :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 4 2008, 09:34 PM~10801811
> *im bed dance it in tulsa :biggrin:
> *


mayneholup.com!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 4 2008, 10:47 PM~10801452
> *MY HOMIE HAS ONE FOR SALE, 832 519 5617 ASK FOR JAMES ...TELL HIM TONY TOLD U ABOUT THA REGAL....
> *


the white one is for sale? :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 11:40 PM~10801860
> *the white one is for sale? :0
> *


YES IT IS!  :biggrin: AND HE HAS ALL NEW FILLERS AND EXTRAS TO GO WITH IT....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 4 2008, 11:36 PM~10801824
> *try an attic :0
> *


dammmmmmmmnnnnn fuck that i would of passed out the first day on the job :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 4 2008, 11:44 PM~10801902
> *YES IT IS!   :biggrin: AND HE HAS ALL NEW FILLERS AND EXTRAS TO GO WITH IT....
> *


not a bad ride at all


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 4 2008, 06:00 PM~10800169
> *Hell yea fool gots to run syntetic 5 W20 on that one bring it :biggrin:
> *


WHENEVER U READY :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jun 4 2008, 09:13 PM~10801641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooooooh me likey!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:01 AM~10802038
> *ooooooooooooooooh me likey!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I would charge you way too much for that


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 10:01 PM~10802038
> *ooooooooooooooooh me likey!!!!!!!!!!
> *


1DAY THATS GUNNA B U :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 4 2008, 10:08 PM~10802129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....................MAYBE...............BUT THEN AGAIN ROOF IS 2INCHES TOO SMALL :0  ...............WELL ATLEAST CAR IS FULLY PRIMERED NOW SO GUESS DAT MEANS THE DAY IS ALMOST HERE.....................BUT THEN AGAIN EVERYTIME I OPEN MY MOUTH THE OPPISITE HAPPENS .....FUCK IT GOTA JUST WAIT N SEE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> YEAP U WOULD DATS Y IM GETTIN MY SHIT DONE BY A PROFESSIONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................................................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bring it by da shop.. ill paint that bitch


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 10:19 PM~10802215
> *bring it by da shop.. ill paint that bitch
> *


THNKS FOR DA OFFER BUT DEALS DONE WIT THIS DUDE SO IM STUCK WIT HIM PAINTIN IT...............GOOD PAINTER JUST TOOK TOO DAM LONG.........


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 10:12 PM~10802162
> *YEAP U WOULD DATS Y IM GETTIN MY SHIT DONE BY A PROFESSIONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!................................................... :biggrin:
> .....................MAYBE...............BUT THEN AGAIN ROOF IS 2INCHES TOO SMALL :0   ...............WELL ATLEAST CAR IS FULLY PRIMERED NOW SO GUESS DAT MEANS THE DAY IS ALMOST HERE.....................BUT THEN AGAIN EVERYTIME I OPEN MY MOUTH THE OPPISITE HAPPENS .....FUCK IT GOTA JUST WAIT N SEE
> *


FUCK IT GOOD THINGS TAKE TIME


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 22 2008, 02:14 PM~10230194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BRIAN!!!!!!SWEAR HOMIE IN DA WHITE DONT LOOK LIKE OSCAR IN 20 YEARS????????//BAHAHAHA.........GOTA BE HIS DAD O SOMETHING


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 4 2008, 10:24 PM~10802259
> *FUCK IT GOOD THINGS TAKE TIME
> *


YEA THEY SHO DO.............AND IF DAT BITCH DONT COME OUT RIGHT.....................FO SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:26 AM~10802272
> *BRIAN!!!!!!SWEAR HOMIE IN DA WHITE DONT LOOK LIKE OSCAR IN 20 YEARS????????//BAHAHAHA.........GOTA BE HIS DAD O SOMETHING
> *


hell no,,,, lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 4 2008, 10:28 PM~10802303
> *hell no,,,, lol
> *


 :uh: WELL IT DO TO ME!!!!!JUST ALOT FATTER.........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:30 AM~10802317
> *:uh: WELL IT DO TO ME!!!!!JUST ALOT FATTER.........
> *


you dont see tha FONZ as much as I do, lol!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 4 2008, 11:24 PM~10802259
> *FUCK IT GOOD THINGS TAKE TIME
> *


X100000

you can get a quick job and look like shit or be patient and get it right and clean...

bodywork takes time to massage all the panels and block all the primer to get straight results...

not to mention wet sanding the clear to buff for that slick finish. nothing sexy bout a car with orange peel or wavy bodywork


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 12:35 AM~10802368
> *X100000
> 
> you can get a quick job and look like shit or be patient and get it right and clean...
> ...


agree


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 4 2008, 11:35 PM~10802368
> *X100000
> 
> you can get a quick job and look like shit or be patient and get it right and clean...
> ...



or crooked pinstripes :angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 4 2008, 10:33 PM~10801801
> *stfu u would leave a trail of lard
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 5 2008, 05:02 AM~10803232
> *:0  :roflmao:
> *


say do you know if any one that you may know who as a regal or a cutlass for sale


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 4 2008, 03:54 PM~10798216
> *Nope! Not me! :angel:
> *


I BET YOU A 12PACK YOU ARE? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2008, 11:26 PM~10801747
> *thats like a riddle wrapped in an anigma.    :around:
> *


enigma


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> it will be out before the 68
> 
> :0 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:26 AM~10802272
> *BRIAN!!!!!!SWEAR HOMIE IN DA WHITE DONT LOOK LIKE OSCAR IN 20 YEARS????????//BAHAHAHA.........GOTA BE HIS DAD O SOMETHING
> *


wah ha ha ha ha


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 4 2008, 10:35 PM~10802368
> *X100000
> 
> you can get a quick job and look like shit or be patient and get it right and clean...
> ...


 :yes: :worship:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 12:35 AM~10802368
> *X100000
> 
> you can get a quick job and look like shit or be patient and get it right and clean...
> ...


X2 ES COMO UNA RUCA CON CELULITIS :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 5 2008, 06:01 AM~10803497
> *X2 ES COMO UNA RUCA CON CELULITIS :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz Up H-TOWN


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 5 2008, 08:40 AM~10803637
> *Wuz Up H-TOWN
> *


*WUT UP?* :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2008, 09:41 PM~10800897
> *country azz nikka  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 4 2008, 09:46 PM~10800935
> *:angry: Im starting to not like you my ashy friend LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 12:08 AM~10802129
> *I would charge you way too much for that
> *


 :biggrin: CLASSIC!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 5 2008, 06:13 AM~10803388
> *I BET YOU A 12PACK YOU ARE? :biggrin:
> *


 :0

Hold up. Are you even old enough to buy beer???? :ugh:

Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 08:09 AM~10804031
> *:0
> 
> Hold up. Are you even old enough to buy beer???? :ugh:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 5 2008, 07:01 AM~10803497
> *X2 ES COMO UNA RUCA CON CELULITIS :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 10:09 AM~10804031
> *:0
> 
> Hold up. Are you even old enough to buy beer???? :ugh:
> ...


NO!  I JUST HAD MY 23RD BIRTHDAY IN MAY....YOU MEMBER! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 5 2008, 09:19 AM~10804086
> *NO!  I JUST HAD MY 23RD BIRTHDAY IN MAY....YOU MEMBER!  :cheesy:
> *


Oh yea huh....my bad. :cheesy: How'd your bday thing go?

You're still young tho.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 10:52 AM~10804252
> *Oh yea huh....my bad. :cheesy: How'd your bday thing go?
> 
> You're still young tho.
> *


I HAD A M**FKN BLAST :biggrin: 

HAD TO KILL ABOUT 2/3s OF THE GREY GOOSE BOTTLE ON MY OWN, SO YOU CAN JUST IMAGINE....I WAS IN THE ZONE DANCING MY BUTT OFF :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 10:09 AM~10804031
> *:0
> 
> Hold up. Are you even old enough to buy beer???? :ugh:
> ...


ask ragalac that


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2008, 11:11 AM~10804383
> *ask ragalac that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2008, 10:11 AM~10804383
> *ask ragalac that
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2008, 11:11 AM~10804383
> *ask ragalac that
> *


HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT BEER IS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 5 2008, 10:25 AM~10804486
> *HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT BEER IS
> *


thats why he drinks those fruity drinks.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 5 2008, 11:25 AM~10804486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 07:09 AM~10804031
> *:0
> 
> Hold up. Are you even old enough to buy beer???? :ugh:
> ...


are you old enough to get bent over?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 11:26 AM~10804496
> *thats why he drinks those fruity drinks.
> *


HE PROBABLY PUT FRUIT IN IT ALSO WITH A BANANA AS THE STRAW........... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 4 2008, 10:35 PM~10802368
> *X100000
> 
> you can get a quick job and look like shit or be patient and get it right and clean...
> ...


AINT DAT DA MODAFUCKIN TRUFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCK YALL PISS DRINKIN BEER CHUGGIN FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!! GIMME SOME GOOSE N CRANBERRY AND ILL BE ON DAT GOOD LEVEL FUCK DRINKIN SOME PISS WIT GAS IN IT!!!!!!!!!!!





AN CAPTAIN MORGAN IS ALSO SOME GOOD CHIT!!!!!!!!1


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:54 PM~10805145
> *FUCK YALL PISS DRINKIN BEER CHUGGIN FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!! GIMME SOME GOOSE N CRANBERRY AND ILL BE ON DAT GOOD LEVEL FUCK DRINKIN SOME PISS WIT GAS IN IT!!!!!!!!!!!
> AN CAPTAIN MORGAN IS ALSO SOME GOOD CHIT!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 09:26 AM~10804496
> *thats why he drinks those fruity drinks.
> *


IF I DONT END UP GOING TO TULSA THEN IMA OVERDOSE ON FRUITY DRINKS NEXTWEEKEND FOR MY BDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 5 2008, 10:02 AM~10804318
> *I HAD A M**FKN BLAST :biggrin:
> 
> HAD TO KILL ABOUT 2/3s OF THE GREY GOOSE BOTTLE ON MY OWN, SO YOU CAN JUST IMAGINE....I WAS IN THE ZONE DANCING MY BUTT OFF :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 02:17 PM~10798453
> *sup stranger
> 
> *


wat up black boy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 5 2008, 11:09 AM~10805272
> *
> *


SEE DATS DAT BULLSHIT U NEED TO GET TO WORK!!!!!!!AINT U GOTA SHOP TO BE RUNNIN??????????????OL SLACKING AS WHITE BOY!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

IM THE BOSS I CAN DO WTF I WANT :biggrin: IF I DONT WANNA WORK I DONT HAVE 2.IF I FEEL LIKE WORKN I CAN(PROBABLY STILL WONT)
BUT THATS THE ADVANTAGE OF BN DA BOSS :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 5 2008, 11:22 AM~10805361
> *IM THE BOSS I CAN DO WTF I WANT :biggrin: IF I DONT WANNA WORK I DONT HAVE 2.IF I FEEL LIKE WORKN  I CAN(PROBABLY STILL WONT)
> BUT THATS THE ADVANTAGE OF BN DA BOSS :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 5 2008, 10:39 AM~10804580
> *are you old enough to get bent over?
> *


No. :ugh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 11:29 AM~10805409
> *No. :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


HNY OLD SHE DONT BEND OVER SHE JUST LAY ON HER BACK GET HERS AND SKIDDADLE ON OUT TO DA NEXT BDAY PARTY


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:31 PM~10805428
> *HNY OLD SHE DONT BEND OVER SHE JUST LAY ON HER BACK GET HERS AND SKIDDADLE ON OUT TO DA NEXT BDAY PARTY
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 10:29 AM~10805409
> *No. :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


how did you have your kid then?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jun 5 2008, 11:32 AM~10805443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 12:36 PM~10805481
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:31 PM~10805428
> *HNY OLD SHE DONT BEND OVER SHE JUST LAY ON HER BACK GET HERS AND SKIDDADLE ON OUT TO DA NEXT BDAY PARTY
> *


You ass!!! I aint THAT old!!!  Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 5 2008, 11:38 AM~10805496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 11:41 AM~10805521
> *You ass!!! I aint THAT old!!!   Lol!
> *


U CAN PICK UR LEGS UP WHILE ON UR BACK........WOOPTY DOOOOOOO.....ILL GIVE U DA BENEFIT OF THE DOUBT................ :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 11:42 AM~10805534
> *
> *


SUP HALFA TEXAN.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 11:43 AM~10805547
> *SUP HALFA TEXAN.........
> *


 :uh: nothin chillin bout to get out of bed :biggrin:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 12:41 PM~10805521
> *You ass!!! I aint THAT old!!!   Lol!
> *


SO....the "old" part is only thang wich is not tru in that sentence? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 11:46 AM~10805590
> *SO....the "old" part is only thang wich is not tru in that sentence? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10805599
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 11:48 AM~10805602
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 11:43 AM~10805553
> *:uh: nothin chillin bout to get out of bed :biggrin:
> *


man u beat me by 30 minutes! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 11:49 AM~10805604
> *man u beat me by 30 minutes! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jun 4 2008, 06:59 PM~10800569
> *PICTURES BY CADILLAC D..........  :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jun 4 2008, 06:59 PM~10800569
> *PICTURES BY CADILLAC D..........  :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:42 PM~10805535
> *U CAN PICK UR LEGS UP WHILE ON UR BACK........WOOPTY DOOOOOOO.....ILL GIVE U DA BENEFIT OF THE DOUBT................ :uh:
> *


Boy shut your fruity drinkin ass gotta sip thru a straw to keep your lips puckered up to play your tuba lookin ass ***** up! 

You don't know jack shit you talkin bout so hush! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 01:01 PM~10805698
> *Boy shut your fruity drinkin ass gotta sip thru a straw to keep your lips puckered up to play your tuba lookin ass ***** up!
> 
> You don't know jack shit you talkin bout so hush! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 12:05 PM~10805725
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 12:53 PM~10805637
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


MIAMI ACES


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 12:46 PM~10805590
> *SO....the "old" part is only thang wich is not tru in that sentence? :0
> *


Don't listen to Noe. He's jus mad his tuba music got stolen. Pordesito! 


Jk! Lol! :biggrin: 

Time for my ass to get back to work.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 5 2008, 12:31 PM~10805428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 01:10 PM~10805794
> *Don't listen to Noe. He's jus mad his tuba music got stolen. Pordesito!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aw mayn i was having a bad day till i read this


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 01:01 PM~10805698
> *Boy shut your fruity drinkin ass gotta sip thru a straw to keep your lips puckered up to play your tuba lookin ass ***** up!
> 
> You don't know jack shit you talkin bout so hush! :biggrin:
> *


and this was also a contributing factor to HNY makin my day better :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 01:53 PM~10805637
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


THATS WHATS UP!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 02:01 PM~10805698
> *Boy shut your fruity drinkin ass gotta sip thru a straw to keep your lips puckered up to play your tuba lookin ass ***** up!
> 
> You don't know jack shit you talkin bout so hush! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 01:49 PM~10805603
> *:biggrin:
> *


CALI! YOU FUCKIN TRADER I KNEW YOU COULDNT HANDLE THE LIFE IN HOUSTON.......


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*AHHHH THIS CHIT IS FUNNY*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 02:01 PM~10805698
> *Boy shut your fruity drinkin ass gotta sip thru a straw to keep your lips puckered up to play your tuba lookin ass ***** up!
> 
> You don't know jack shit you talkin bout so hush! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 5 2008, 12:21 PM~10805882
> *CALI! YOU FUCKIN TRADER I KNEW YOU COULDNT HANDLE THE LIFE IN HOUSTON.......
> *


yea its tooo tough in htown :uh: had to come back to cali where its easier...wats up ese??? i might be back sooner than your fat ass thinks :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 01:28 PM~10805934
> *yea its tooo tough in htown :uh:  had to come back to cali where its easier...wats up ese??? i might be back sooner than your fat ass thinks :0
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 02:28 PM~10805934
> *yea its tooo tough in htown :uh:  had to come back to cali where its easier...wats up ese??? i might be back sooner than your fat ass thinks :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 5 2008, 12:33 PM~10805965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 02:36 PM~10805985
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

GODDAYUM DID I JUST GET HNYOWNED?????????

FUCK HNY U MUST BE ON DAT TIME OF MONTH HU U LIL FUCKIN COCHINA........BUT ITS ALL GOOD I LIKE IT WHEN U TALK NASTY TO ME BABY  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 5 2008, 12:48 PM~10806058
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


wats up??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 5 2008, 12:05 PM~10805732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SUP RA RA???????? FUCKED UP DA LAC YET O WAT??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 02:52 PM~10806090
> *wats up??
> *


NARANJAS :no: AT WORK

WUT YOU DOIN IN CALI?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 5 2008, 01:03 PM~10806165
> *NARANJAS :no: AT WORK
> 
> WUT YOU DOIN IN CALI?
> *


nothin :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 03:09 PM~10806206
> *nothin :0
> *


 :werd: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 01:51 PM~10806078
> *GODDAYUM DID I JUST GET HNYOWNED?????????
> 
> FUCK HNY U MUST BE ON DAT TIME OF MONTH HU U LIL FUCKIN COCHINA........BUT ITS ALL GOOD I LIKE IT WHEN U TALK NASTY TO ME BABY   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sho did.. she one of my deciples.. i'm so proud of her. :tears:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 03:09 PM~10806206
> *nothin :0
> *


SOUNDS LIKE FUN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 5 2008, 01:10 PM~10806214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 01:51 PM~10806078
> *GODDAYUM DID I JUST GET HNYOWNED?????????
> 
> FUCK HNY U MUST BE ON DAT TIME OF MONTH HU U LIL FUCKIN COCHINA........BUT ITS ALL GOOD I LIKE IT WHEN U TALK NASTY TO ME BABY   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmmfao! You a dayum fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 01:16 PM~10805852
> *and this was also a contributing factor to HNY makin my day better :biggrin:
> *


Glad I could help. :cheesy: Lol!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 5 2008, 03:27 PM~10806353
> *
> 
> *


NEW CHUCKS COMING SOON........... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 5 2008, 02:59 PM~10806592
> *NEW CHUCKS COMING SOON........... :0
> *


  

x2, current pair are beat.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 04:35 PM~10806798
> *
> 
> x2, current pair are beat.
> *


ONLY PAIR I HAVE THAT ARE BEAT ARE THE WORK CHUCKS..... :biggrin: 

NOT THE OTHER FOUR PAIR............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2008, 03:48 PM~10806897
> *:uh:
> *


here *****. they'll match your purple scrubs with the dinosours


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 5 2008, 03:57 PM~10806958
> *ONLY PAIR I HAVE THAT ARE BEAT ARE THE WORK CHUCKS..... :biggrin:
> 
> NOT THE OTHER FOUR PAIR............. :biggrin:
> *


only got 1 pair right now.. you must be bawlin :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 03:55 PM~10806564
> *Glad I could help. :cheesy:  Lol!
> *


I CURRENTLY FOUND OUT THAT YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY WOMAN THAT DOESN'T WEAR CHONIES.......... :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 02:58 PM~10806960
> *here *****. they'll match your purple scrubs with the dinosours
> 
> 
> ...


hey fuck you jack


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 04:58 PM~10806969
> *only got 1 pair right now..  you must be bawlin    :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :scrutinize: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 5 2008, 03:59 PM~10806974
> *I CURRENTLY FOUND OUT THAT YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY WOMAN THAT DOESN'T WEAR CHONIES.......... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 LINK?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 05:03 PM~10806992
> *:0 LINK?
> *


NO LINK SEEN IN PERSON........ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 5 2008, 04:04 PM~10807003
> *NO LINK SEEN IN PERSON........ :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 05:18 PM~10807101
> *:biggrin:
> *


THAT WHAT I WAS DOING WHEN I SEE HER.......... :tongue:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 02:01 PM~10805698
> *Boy shut your fruity drinkin ass gotta sip thru a straw to keep your lips puckered up to play your tuba lookin ass ***** up!
> 
> You don't know jack shit you talkin bout so hush! :biggrin:
> *


Wah hahahahaha sent your azz to the corner!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 02:10 PM~10805794
> *Don't listen to Noe. He's jus mad his tuba music got stolen. Pordesito!
> 
> 
> ...


Kick him while he down huh ol mean azz lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 4 2008, 11:33 PM~10801801
> *stfu u would leave a trail of lard
> *




AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

fkd up.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 4 2008, 08:13 PM~10801203
> *man my right arm is dark from hangin out da window..
> 
> sup.. im a dig in yo ass next
> *



You wish you could


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 5 2008, 03:59 PM~10806974
> *I CURRENTLY FOUND OUT THAT YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY WOMAN THAT DOESN'T WEAR CHONIES.......... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hahaha! Good for you!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 5 2008, 04:43 PM~10807286
> *Kick him while he down huh ol mean azz lol
> *


 :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 05:48 PM~10807313
> *Hahaha! Good for you!
> *


U just inadvertly agreed to the whole "lack of under garment" rumor lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 05:54 PM~10807344
> *:angel:
> *


U might as well leave the angel smiley alone, u not foolin anyone lol


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 5 2008, 04:46 PM~10807298
> *You wish you could
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 03:18 PM~10807101
> *:biggrin:
> *


ponte a jalar wey :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 5 2008, 05:54 PM~10807842
> *ponte a jalar wey :biggrin:
> *


63 might be ready for tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 04:31 PM~10807665
> *:0
> *


hi


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 05:15 PM~10807979
> *63 might be ready for tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


orale thats what im talkn bout


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 5 2008, 05:18 PM~10807999
> *hi
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... Im In Atlanta.


Link In Sig... :biggrin:


If Any Of You Have Any Homies Looking For A Lac, 


LMK! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 5 2008, 03:46 PM~10807298
> *You wish you could
> *


i make wishes come true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jun 5 2008, 06:18 PM~10807999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 05:46 PM~10808162
> *
> mind your business..    matter of fact, close your eyes..  it might bet kinda dirty for someone of your age.
> 
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2008, 05:39 PM~10808119
> *i make wishes come true
> *


UH HUH...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup victor


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

Hola Victor......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 07:08 PM~10808690
> *
> *


PASO PINCHE LOCO????????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 5 2008, 08:23 PM~10808812
> *wuz up htown
> *


sup ACE? ready for this weekend?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jun 5 2008, 07:23 PM~10808820
> *Hola Victor......
> *


zup cely, i see u figure out layitlow


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 5 2008, 07:20 PM~10808796
> *sup victor
> *


sup homie, what u spraying now days


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

Nope, still dont have the hang of it, but Im trying


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 09:27 PM~10808855
> *sup ACE? ready for this weekend?
> *


u already know ACE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 07:26 PM~10808850
> *PASO PINCHE LOCO????????
> *


NARIZ LOCO, WHEN IS THA FLEETWOOD BUSTING OUT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 5 2008, 08:34 PM~10808917
> *u already know ACE
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 07:38 PM~10808966
> *NARIZ LOCO, WHEN IS THA FLEETWOOD BUSTING OUT
> *


2020 AINT U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: SEPA LA MADRE WENT AND CHECKED IT OUT TODAY AND ITS READY FOR PAINT BODYWORK IS DONE AND ITS PRIMERED.......................SO SOMETIME THIS YEAR..........NEED SOME OF THEM BIG BALLER POCKETS LIKE YOURS SO I CAN GET SOME SHIT DONE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 07:38 PM~10808966
> *NARIZ LOCO, WHEN IS THA FLEETWOOD BUSTING OUT
> *


I AINT SEEN DA CUTTY INA MINUTE U TAKING IT TO DA SHOW THIS WEEKEND O QUE???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wassup southeast.. 




fk rest of ya'll


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 07:41 PM~10808996
> *2020 AINT U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SEPA LA MADRE WENT AND CHECKED IT OUT TODAY AND ITS READY FOR PAINT BODYWORK IS DONE AND ITS PRIMERED.......................SO SOMETIME THIS YEAR..........NEED SOME OF THEM BIG BALLER POCKETS LIKE YOURS SO I CAN GET SOME SHIT DONE :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: ME NO BIG BALLER, WE BOTH KNOW IT TAKES TIME, SLOWLY BUT SURELY, R SOME LIKE THAT , :roflmao: , MAYBE 2009


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 07:44 PM~10809023
> *wassup southeast..
> fk rest of ya'll
> *


ZUP, CENTRAL MAGNOLIA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 07:41 PM~10808996
> *2020 AINT U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SEPA LA MADRE WENT AND CHECKED IT OUT TODAY AND ITS READY FOR PAINT BODYWORK IS DONE AND ITS PRIMERED.......................SO SOMETIME THIS YEAR..........NEED SOME OF THEM BIG BALLER POCKETS LIKE YOURS SO I CAN GET SOME SHIT DONE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 07:43 PM~10809010
> *I AINT SEEN DA CUTTY INA MINUTE U TAKING IT TO DA SHOW THIS WEEKEND O QUE???
> *


WELL, :uh: :angry: BROKE THE FRAME WHILE TESTING CAR IN THE BACKYARD, AND I WAS REALLY TIRED OF THAT SHITY FRAME, SO I'M WRAPPING MY OWN FRAME, I'M TAKING MY TIME , SO IT SHOULD B A GOOD 1


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 09:57 PM~10809137
> *WELL,  :uh:  :angry: BROKE THE FRAME WHILE TESTING CAR IN THE BACKYARD, AND I WAS REALLY TIRED OF THAT SHITY FRAME, SO I'M WRAPPING MY OWN FRAME, I'M TAKING MY TIME , SO IT SHOULD B A GOOD 1
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 5 2008, 07:49 PM~10809066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eso es todo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 3 2008, 08:06 PM~10792240
> *there are going to be some out of town hoppers that are being built for this event  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 07:58 PM~10809150
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> eso es todo!!!!!!!!!!
> *


all rap no snap


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

locos creations in the huse :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 08:46 PM~10809041
> *ZUP, CENTRAL MAGNOLIA
> *


SUP WOODRIDGE CURVE!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SOME PICS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2008, 08:01 PM~10809176
> *all rap no snap
> *


like i said in due time sweetcakes in due time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 07:57 PM~10809143
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 08:03 PM~10809188
> *SUP WOODRIDGE CURVE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT WAS CHINGO BLING'S AUNT CASA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 10:03 PM~10809191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that 5/8's......? damn :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 5 2008, 08:02 PM~10809184
> *locos creations in the huse :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 08:10 PM~10809256
> *is that 5/8's......? damn :biggrin:
> *


its an optical illusion dats all..............


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 08:10 PM~10809256
> *is that 5/8's......? damn :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ONLY 1/4  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 08:12 PM~10809266
> *its an optical illusion dats all..............
> *


SI QUE SI :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 10:13 PM~10809270
> *IT'S ONLY 1/4   :biggrin:
> *


sure it is :roflmao:  uffin: :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 08:13 PM~10809270
> *IT'S ONLY 1/4   :biggrin:
> *


3/16 front 1/4 middle 3/8 rear :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 08:14 PM~10809282
> *sure it is :roflmao:    uffin:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


ASLONG AS IT GETS DA JOB DONE RIGHT VIC???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 10:15 PM~10809292
> *ASLONG AS IT GETS DA JOB DONE RIGHT VIC???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2008, 08:14 PM~10809284
> *3/16 front 1/4 middle 3/8 rear :biggrin:
> *


1/4 FRONT, 1/4 MIDDLE, SI 3/8 REAR, NOT EASY TO WRAP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 08:15 PM~10809292
> *ASLONG AS IT GETS DA JOB DONE RIGHT VIC???
> *


YUP, SHOULD B ABLE TO PUT IT ON THE MAP , CAR AINT LEAVING THA HOUSE TILL IS COMPLETE, I MEAN COMPLETE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 08:16 PM~10809304
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 08:19 PM~10809327
> *YUP, SHOULD B ABLE TO PUT IT ON THE MAP , CAR AINT LEAVING THA HOUSE TILL IS COMPLETE,  I MEAN COMPLETE
> *


IN DA WORDS OF BLACK BOY SLIM IT AINT LEAVING TILL ITS READY TO "BREAK BOYZ OFF"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 10:21 PM~10809344
> *IN DA WORDS OF BLACK BOY SLIM IT AINT LEAVING TILL ITS READY TO "BREAK BOYZ OFF"!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 08:21 PM~10809344
> *IN DA WORDS OF BLACK BOY SLIM IT AINT LEAVING TILL ITS READY TO "BREAK BOYZ OFF"!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 08:19 PM~10809327
> *YUP, SHOULD B ABLE TO PUT IT ON THE MAP , CAR AINT LEAVING THA HOUSE TILL IS COMPLETE,  I MEAN COMPLETE
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 02:51 PM~10806078
> *GODDAYUM DID I JUST GET HNYOWNED?????????
> 
> FUCK HNY U MUST BE ON DAT TIME OF MONTH HU U LIL FUCKIN COCHINA........BUT ITS ALL GOOD I LIKE IT WHEN U TALK NASTY TO ME BABY   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2008, 08:25 PM~10809375
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2008, 10:31 PM~10809428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ N.N.P.A.A. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 10:33 PM~10809450
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: @ N.N.P.A.A. :biggrin:
> *


she's not only a member, she's also the president.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2008, 08:31 PM~10809428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

RIGHTMODAFUKINCLICKSAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 5 2008, 07:28 PM~10808874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im ready when you are...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 10:40 PM~10809514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> RIGHTMODAFUKINCLICKSAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2008, 10:26 PM~10802272
> *BRIAN!!!!!!SWEAR HOMIE IN DA WHITE DONT LOOK LIKE OSCAR IN 20 YEARS????????//BAHAHAHA.........GOTA BE HIS DAD O SOMETHING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 5 2008, 10:33 PM~10809445
> *
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMITO!!QUE HONDA CON LA RANA LOCA? :biggrin: POCOS PERO LOCOS.... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 5 2008, 08:47 PM~10809565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U SEE IT A LIL BIT DONT CHA???? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 05:15 PM~10807979
> *63 might be ready for tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 heard bout that


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 5 2008, 10:04 PM~10809686
> *heard bout that
> *


bout wich one?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 09:05 PM~10809699
> *bout wich one?
> *


 the trey


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, *MIJITODEHOUSTON*, ridenlow84, sic713

what up fonz :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 5 2008, 10:09 PM~10809746
> *the trey
> *


witch one? black one or red one?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 5 2008, 09:10 PM~10809249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 09:13 PM~10809784
> *witch one? black one or red one?
> *


 drop top :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 5 2008, 10:22 PM~10809895
> *drop top :biggrin:
> *


that wont be out for while. OG will be out this weekend cruisin. jus had to change bunch of trim on it.

bringin out the mini this weekend?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 10:27 PM~10809939
> *that wont be out for while. OG will be out this weekend cruisin. jus had to change bunch of trim on it.
> 
> bringin out the mini this weekend?
> *


he gonna do some bed dancing 


says he bringin bed dancers back to take over streets.. least thats what i hear.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 10:28 PM~10809950
> *he gonna do some bed dancing
> says he bringin bed dancers back to take over streets..      least thats what i hear.
> *


im still a youngsta, never seen a bed dancer in action only at shows when they still.  thats why i keep tryn get him to bring it out. want check it out in action :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 09:33 PM~10809995
> *im still a youngsta, never seen a bed dancer in action only at shows when they still.   thats why i keep tryn get him to bring it out. want check it out in action :biggrin:
> *


JUST GET ON I-10AND FOLLOW A DUMP TRUCK..........SAME SHIT............


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 09:27 PM~10809939
> *that wont be out for while. OG will be out this weekend cruisin. jus had to change bunch of trim on it.
> 
> bringin out the mini this weekend?
> *


nope working $$$


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 10:36 PM~10810024
> *JUST GET ON I-10AND FOLLOW A DUMP TRUCK..........SAME SHIT............
> *


I-10 tooo far from me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 5 2008, 10:42 PM~10810103
> *nope working $$$
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 11:42 PM~10810112
> *I-10 tooo far from me
> *


no shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 10:47 PM~10810161
> *no shit.... :biggrin:
> *


im on 288 so much i have it all figured out. at times i even take naps on my way home jus put it on cruise control :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 11:49 PM~10810182
> *im on 288 so much i have it all figured out. at times i even take naps on my way home jus put it on cruise control :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: that aint good make sure you leave me your cars on your will :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 5 2008, 11:49 PM~10810182
> *im on 288 so much i have it all figured out. at times i even take naps on my way home jus put it on cruise control :biggrin:
> *


I worked in Algelton for 2 years on and off I know that feeling  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 10:54 PM~10810245
> *I worked in Algelton for 2 years on and off I know that feeling   :biggrin:
> *


fkn sucks aint shit to look at besides trees


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 5 2008, 10:54 PM~10810238
> *:nono: that aint good make sure you leave me your cars on your will :0
> *


ill leave ya tha daily on 22's. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 6 2008, 12:14 AM~10810408
> *fkn sucks aint shit to look at besides trees
> *


and Pearland :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2008, 11:17 PM~10810429
> *and Pearland :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


even that is 45 minutes from me.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2008, 10:31 PM~10809428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2008, 10:31 PM~10809428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wah ha ah ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2008, 10:31 PM~10809428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH HA HA HA HA


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2008, 11:40 PM~10809514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> RIGHTMODAFUKINCLICKSAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeap, i know that feeling!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10809471
> *she's not only a member, she's also the president.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 5 2008, 08:33 PM~10809445
> *
> *


 :wave: 
Some peple call us maniacs, some people call us lunatics, but all we are is LOCOS
:yes:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 07:29 AM~10811507
> *:wave:
> Some peple call us maniacs, some people call us lunatics, but all we are is LOCOS
> :yes:
> *


AHH SI? :biggrin: 

QUE ONDA WEY? :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2008, 10:35 PM~10809471
> *she's not only a member, she's also the president.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 6 2008, 05:36 AM~10811518
> *AHH SI? :biggrin:
> 
> QUE ONDA WEY? :yes:
> *


q onda compa u going to that show sunday?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 5 2008, 03:45 PM~10807292
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAHHHHAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> fkd up.
> *



























:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 07:57 AM~10811556
> *q onda compa u going to that show sunday?
> *


NO SE :dunno: I MIGHT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT

IF I CAN'T MAKE IT, MAYBE HECHO EN MEXICO WILL STILL BE THERE

MARCUSTOMS ALWAYS MAKES IT HAPPEN :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

whos reppin at the show tomorrow???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2008, 05:48 PM~10807313
> *Hahaha! Good for you!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2008, 09:31 PM~10809428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


Latin you're a fool!!!! Lol!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2008, 08:36 AM~10811658
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> Latin you're a fool!!!! Lol!
> *


I DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD AN ASSOCIATION :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 07:29 AM~10811507
> *:wave:
> Some peple call us maniacs, some people call us lunatics, but all we are is LOCOS
> :yes:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 6 2008, 06:03 AM~10811571
> *NO SE  :dunno:  I MIGHT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT
> 
> IF I CAN'T MAKE IT, MAYBE HECHO EN MEXICO WILL STILL BE THERE
> ...


orale not a lot of people talkn bout it. :dunno: i guess they rather waIT FOR THE PICNIC Kustoms and last minute


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 6 2008, 06:43 AM~10811677
> *
> *


q onda tony bring the purple by westheimer tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 6 2008, 06:06 AM~10811579
> *whos reppin at the show tomorrow???
> *


not dezz nuts :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 08:49 AM~10811698
> *orale not a lot of people talkn bout it.  :dunno: i guess they rather waIT FOR THE PICNIC Kustoms and last minute
> *


POS QUIEN SABE? :dunno: 

IS THE CRUISE GOING ON THIS SAT NIGHT?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 6 2008, 07:39 AM~10811665
> *I DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD AN ASSOCIATION :0
> *


I do a lot of my things on the d/l.  

Lol! Jk! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 08:50 AM~10811703
> *q onda tony bring the purple by westheimer tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


WELL THAT ANSWERD MY QUESTION :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 07:49 AM~10811698
> *orale not a lot of people talkn bout it.  :dunno: i guess they rather waIT FOR THE PICNIC Kustoms and last minute
> *


LETS HOPE SO.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 6 2008, 06:54 AM~10811720
> *POS QUIEN SABE? :dunno:
> 
> IS THE CRUISE GOING ON THIS SAT NIGHT?
> *


a huevo :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2008, 07:04 AM~10811762
> *LETS HOPE SO.
> *


LOCOS WILL BE THERE BREAKING SUM SHIT AND PUTTING DEM HOODOOS ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: cant wait hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 6 2008, 06:55 AM~10811727
> *WELL THAT ANSWERD MY QUESTION :uh:
> *


well im going to be there hopefully on the streetshow everyone is welcome except haters :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 09:28 AM~10811889
> *well im going to be there hopefully on the streetshow everyone is welcome except haters  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE! :biggrin: AVER SI VOY.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ya dijo canijo


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR

shouldnt you be changing your oil :0 instead of being in layitlow :twak:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 07:31 AM~10811911
> *2000 TOWNCAR
> 
> shouldnt you be changing your oil :0  instead of being in layitlow  :twak:
> *


still waitn on u :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 6 2008, 07:38 AM~10811939
> *still waitn on u  :angry:
> *


come on with it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2008, 07:54 AM~10811724
> *I do a lot of my things on the d/l.
> 
> Lol! Jk! :biggrin:
> *


we know


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2008, 08:54 AM~10811724
> *I do a lot of my things on the d/l.
> 
> Lol! Jk! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2008, 05:54 AM~10811554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2008, 05:54 AM~10811724
> *I do a lot of my things on the d/l.
> 
> Lol! Jk! :biggrin:
> *


LIKE A BIG TINTAN IN YOUR NALGAS!!!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 08:17 AM~10811822
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE BREAKING SUM SHIT AND PUTTING DEM HOODOOS ON THE BUMPER  :biggrin: cant wait  hno:
> *



THATS GOOD TO HEAR. I HOPE EVERYONE CAN COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE.












WE WILL ALSO BE SELLIN THESE BAD MOFOS.

WE GOT THEM PALACE INN PRICES. 1-$15 OR 2-$25 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 6 2008, 10:09 AM~10812382
> *:biggrin
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2008, 09:44 PM~10809023
> *wassup southeast..
> fk rest of ya'll
> *


SUP NAWFSIDE GREENSPOINT ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2008, 11:07 AM~10812366
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR. I HOPE EVERYONE CAN COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD
> WE GOT THEM PALACE INN PRICES. 1-$15 OR 2-$25 :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2008, 09:19 AM~10812078
> *we know
> *


Shut up! :buttkick: lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2008, 09:55 AM~10812275
> *LIKE A BIG TINTAN IN YOUR NALGAS!!!!!!!
> *


 :ugh: :nono: 

Lmao! You're a dayum fool! Lol!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2008, 09:31 AM~10812940
> *Shut up! :buttkick: lol!
> *


did you shave?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I swear im waiting for the clock to hit 3 and the fuker went backwards :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2008, 12:35 PM~10812978
> *I swear im waiting for the clock to hit 3 and the fuker went backwards :angry:
> *


JUST FAST FOWARD THE DAMN CLOCK CHINO!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2008, 09:32 AM~10812953
> *:ugh: :nono:
> 
> Lmao! You're a dayum fool! Lol!
> *


YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 6 2008, 12:41 PM~10813036
> *JUST FAST FOWARD THE DAMN CLOCK CHINO!
> *


cant, fukin clock is like 19ft off the ground! Ill get slim to come over here and fast forward it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2008, 12:35 PM~10812978
> *I swear im waiting for the clock to hit 3 and the fuker went backwards :angry:
> *


GET THE DIGITAL :biggrin: NO GOING BACK ON THAT SUCKA  

I GOT ONE ON THE COMPUTER AND ONE ON THE PHONE, SAD THING IS NEITHER MOVE ANY FKN FASTER!!! :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2008, 12:46 PM~10813084
> *cant, fukin clock is like 19ft off the ground! Ill get slim to come over here and fast forward it.
> *


fuck that shit, i took the truck to the dealership and came back home to go mimis again. :happysad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 08:50 AM~10811703
> *q onda tony bring the purple by westheimer tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> *


nah, nah!!!!ill dont drive tha purple stuff, my brother is tha driver...  :biggrin: but ill be there for sure, rep hard homie u see!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2008, 09:04 AM~10811762
> *LETS HOPE SO.
> *


purple stuff be there for yas show,,,, breaking boyz off....LOCOS WILL BE THERE puto.
uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 6 2008, 01:03 AM~10810686
> *
> *


time is ticking!!! :0 whos will be next? :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 6 2008, 12:40 PM~10813474
> *purple stuff be there for yas show,,,, breaking boyz off....LOCOS WILL BE THERE puto.
> uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2008, 11:48 AM~10813531
> *:twak:
> *


SUP PALACE INN VIP MAN???????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2008, 01:48 PM~10813531
> *:twak:
> *


eh puto! why u hit me for, its on now biatch....... :biggrin: que haces wuey


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

CHILLIN AT WORK WHAT YALL BOYS UP TO???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 6 2008, 11:38 AM~10813456
> *nah, nah!!!!ill dont drive tha purple stuff, my brother is tha driver...   :biggrin:  but ill be there for sure, rep hard homie u see!!!!!!
> *


tats what im taken bout i gots to see how streetshow is gona act after benjis touch :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2008, 01:53 PM~10813563
> *SUP PALACE INN VIP MAN???????
> *


................................ITS A WHOLE LOT EASIER TO BUY THEM THEM TO BUILD THEM YOURSELF............ :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :twak: but you cant take 100% pride when you dont build it ur self!!!!thats why im going to redo this new ride i just picked up!!  reinforce it then tear the mufk up in tha hop pit y en la calle.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 6 2008, 12:33 PM~10812955
> *did you shave?
> *


yes she did.....it looks oh so niiiiice......then i beat it out tha frame.....its lookin a lil bruised


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 02:10 PM~10813651
> *tats what im taken bout i gots to see how streetshow is gona act after benjis touch  :0
> *


yeah there steady working on it, that bitch will be able to HOP if ud like too!!! just turn up tha VOLTAGE...it should be ready soon..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 6 2008, 12:06 PM~10813630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DATS WAT I MEAN BY DAT....PINCHE LOCO LOL......ITS JUST FOR DA PEOPLE THAT THINK ITS EASY TO BUILD A CAR INA COUPLE OF DAYS...................


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 02:10 PM~10813651
> *tats what im taken bout i gots to see how streetshow is gona act after benjis touch  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I HOPE IT ACTS IN THE HOP PIT TOOO :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

bola de huevones ponjanse a jalar pinches comadres :guns: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 6 2008, 12:17 PM~10813687
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I HOPE IT ACTS IN THE HOP PIT TOOO :biggrin:
> *


maybe after im finish with LA CHANCLA i put me a lil sum on it but not for now :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2008, 02:06 PM~10813630
> *CHILLIN AT WORK WHAT YALL BOYS UP TO???
> *


calling around for some new pump for my NEW ride.! :biggrin: its time to do some craxzy shit homie, u know how i do it LOCO...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 6 2008, 12:20 PM~10813708
> *calling around for some new pump for my NEW ride.! :biggrin: its time to do some craxzy shit homie, u know how i do it LOCO...
> *


so u did get it? :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 6 2008, 01:20 PM~10813708
> *calling around for some new pump for my NEW ride.! :biggrin: its time to do some craxzy shit homie, u know how i do it LOCO...
> *



YOU HOPPIN SUNDAY????


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 02:19 PM~10813704
> *maybe after im finish with LA CHANCLA i put me a lil sum on it but not for now  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE COMPA' HECHELE GANAS A LA CHANCLA :guns: :guns:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 01:22 PM~10813714
> *so u did get it? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2008, 12:46 PM~10813084
> *cant, fukin clock is like 19ft off the ground! Ill get slim to come over here and fast forward it.
> *


GET LADDER AND GET ON THE JOB.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 6 2008, 02:13 PM~10813663
> *yes she did.....it looks oh so niiiiice......then i beat it out tha frame.....its lookin a lil bruised
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2008, 01:28 PM~10813383
> *fuck that shit, i took the truck to the dealership and came back home to go mimis again.  :happysad:
> *


must be nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 6 2008, 03:27 PM~10814131
> *GET LADDER AND GET ON THE JOB.
> *


cant I exceed the 250lbs weight limit  and Im afraid of heights, which is why I ride low


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 6 2008, 02:10 PM~10814396
> *cant I exceed the 250lbs weight limit   and Im afraid of heights, which is why I ride low
> *


u think thatll work wit a holice man if u ever get pulled over for ridin too low??????????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2008, 04:37 PM~10814570
> *u think thatll work wit a holice man if u ever get pulled over for ridin too low??????????
> *


all i got to do is hit the switch, then get a ticket for it. LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2008, 02:14 PM~10813679
> *SAME SHIT HERE CHILLIN AT WORK JUS LIKE JU!!!!
> DATS WAT I MEAN BY DAT....PINCHE LOCO LOL......ITS JUST FOR DA PEOPLE THAT THINK ITS EASY TO BUILD A CAR INA COUPLE OF DAYS...................
> *


WELL IT AINT EASY!!!THATS FOR SURE..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2008, 03:37 PM~10814570
> *u think thatll work wit a holice man if u ever get pulled over for ridin too low??????????
> *


he chino so he would get away with it. black/****** would get ticket


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 02:22 PM~10813714
> *so u did get it? :0
> *


KEEP IT ON THA DOWN LOW, I WANT IT TO BE A SURPRISE! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 6 2008, 02:41 PM~10813850
> *:0
> *


THATS WHAT PEOPLES FACES ARE GOING TO BE LIKE WHEN THEY SEE WHAT IM HOPPIN NEXT!!!!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 6 2008, 10:12 AM~10812401
> *SUP NAWFSIDE GREENSPOINT ***** :biggrin:
> *


east end, magnolia park. we da real ese's stay.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 6 2008, 12:41 PM~10813850
> *:0
> *


whats up did u get that video i send u earlier :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 08:00 AM~10811563
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 6 2008, 01:13 PM~10813663
> *yes she did.....it looks oh so niiiiice......then i beat it out tha frame.....its lookin a lil bruised
> *


 :twak: 

Boy you crazy!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 6 2008, 04:33 PM~10814969
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Dont be haaatttiiinnn on my new project :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jun 6 2008, 03:51 PM~10814683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea seen it...chancla be cruisin in no time :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 6 2008, 04:46 PM~10815029
> *:twak:
> 
> Boy you crazy!!!
> *


 :0 you called a blk man a boy. thats racist.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 6 2008, 05:33 PM~10814969
> *:scrutinize:
> *


parts :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2008, 05:00 PM~10814757
> *east end, magnolia park.  I'm prolly lying
> 
> looks like i caught you in lie :biggrin:*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 6 2008, 05:49 PM~10815040
> *Dont be haaatttiiinnn on my new project :biggrin:
> *



put it back, thats for grown folks son :biggrin: 




> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 06:22 PM
> 
> parts  :cheesy: *



mayne that looks too solid for that fate. 300x nicer than mine when i brought it down here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 6 2008, 05:39 PM~10815283
> *put it back, thats for grown folks son  :biggrin:
> mayne that looks too solid for that fate.  300x nicer than mine when i brought it down here.
> *


300x nicer then yours now, you fk'n weenie chomper


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2008, 06:40 PM~10815290
> *300x nicer then yours now, you fk'n weenie chomper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 6 2008, 05:39 PM~10815283
> *put it back, thats for grown folks son  :biggrin:
> mayne that looks too solid for that fate.  300x nicer than mine when i brought it down here.
> *


ok, ill stick to rag impalas


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 6 2008, 04:49 PM~10814664
> *he chino so he would get away with it. black/****** would get ticket
> *


Everytime i get pulled over, the cops dont know what to think. Then the ask me whats in the black case :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2008, 06:40 PM~10815290
> *300x nicer then yours now, you fk'n weenie chomper
> *



nobodys talkin to you tons-o-fun :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 6 2008, 07:16 PM~10815461
> *nobodys talkin to you tons-o-fun  :uh:
> *


Hahaha but wait, that foo gonna come back skinny with extra skin hangin talkin bout "trim spa putos"!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2008, 05:10 PM~10815133
> *:0    you called a blk man a boy.        thats racist.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2008, 07:23 PM~10815736
> *
> *


westheimer tomorrow?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

i have an extra band fo tha show 20.00$ hit me up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 6 2008, 09:48 PM~10816486
> *i have an extra band fo tha show 20.00$ hit me up
> *


you gon show tha truck?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 6 2008, 10:52 PM~10816519
> *you gon show tha truck?
> *


 :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 6 2008, 07:16 PM~10815461
> *nobodys talkin to you tons-o-fun  :uh:
> *


weenie chomper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 6 2008, 09:48 PM~10816486
> *i have an extra band fo tha show 20.00$ hit me up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 02:40 AM~10817589
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: hell its 30 at tha door if u aint showing
and shit to take a kid its still 30.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 7 2008, 02:09 AM~10817674
> *:uh: hell its 30 at tha door if u aint showing
> and shit to take a kid its still 30.
> *


2 words tbar slowdowns :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 6 2008, 07:48 PM~10816164
> *westheimer tomorrow?
> *


a huevo :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 7 2008, 02:09 AM~10817674
> *:uh: hell its 30 at tha door if u aint showing
> and shit to take a kid its still 30.
> *


is there certain age limits that dont have to pay?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 7 2008, 01:09 AM~10817674
> *:uh: hell its 30 at tha door if u aint showing
> and shit to take a kid its still 30.
> *


puttin money in someone's pocket.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 6 2008, 04:39 PM~10815283
> *mayne that looks too solid for that fate.  300x nicer than mine when i brought it down here.
> *


x2 does it come with a rabbit in the engine? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 11:22 AM~10818893
> *puttin money in someone's pocket.
> *


x2 IMO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2008, 04:40 PM~10815290
> *300x nicer then yours now, you fk'n weenie chomper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 12:22 PM~10818893
> *puttin money in someone's pocket.
> *


sit down *****


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 7 2008, 09:54 AM~10818128
> *is there certain age limits that dont have to pay?
> *


2 and under is free.
wtf is that?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 03:29 AM~10817711
> *2 words  tbar slowdowns  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
thats 4 words put together as 2
but i havent 4goting i just didnt have time 1st weekend off in over a month.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,* Mr.Teardrop, chevylo97

you shoulda came thru last night.. your boy lone and trouble makers with him was at kareoke bar. ****** singin duet love songs. :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GOOD LUCK TO THOSE WHO ARE REPPIN AT THE CARSHOW....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 01:11 PM~10819136
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Mr.Teardrop, chevylo97
> 
> ...


heard you had to smack some out of towner :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 12:11 PM~10819136
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Mr.Teardrop, chevylo97
> 
> ...


you cant say hiram clarke didnt wreck the mic last nite....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 7 2008, 12:02 PM~10819104
> *2 and under is free.
> wtf is that?
> *


ha 2 and under wow.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

we gona be at westheimer tonight :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2008, 06:40 PM~10815290
> *300x nicer then yours now, you fk'n weenie chomper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 7 2008, 03:09 AM~10817674
> *:uh: hell its 30.
> *


guess i'm buying pizza tonight.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 7 2008, 01:02 PM~10819104
> *2 and under is free.
> wtf is that?
> *


I wouldn't pay the same price for me and my kid but that's just me. :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 01:11 PM~10819136
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Mr.Teardrop, chevylo97
> 
> ...


Ha!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2008, 03:26 PM~10819384
> *I wouldn't pay the same price for me and my kid but that's just me.  :nosad:
> *


 :uh: 
im not thats y i got 1 band fo sale if all 3 of the bad azz cant go there wont be 1 lucky 1..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2008, 01:28 PM~10819394
> *Ha!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 7 2008, 12:40 PM~10819232
> *heard you had to smack some out of towner :nicoderm:
> *


i never seen someone tell someone else to sit the fuck down and they sit down just like that. i wish i had video....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 02:10 PM~10819540
> *i never seen someone tell someone else to sit the fuck down and they sit down just like that. i wish i had video....
> *


fuck dat pics or it aint happen.......come on now u no da rules.................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2008, 02:16 PM~10819567
> *fuck dat pics or it aint happen.......come on now u no da rules.................
> *


next time come out to a bar and not some preppy club and take your own pics


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 02:30 PM~10819622
> *next time come out to a bar and not some preppy club and take your own pics
> *


naaaaaaa..........them hoes smell like piss and pickles........rather stay at da"preppy" clubs......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 7 2008, 02:58 PM~10819503
> *:uh:
> im not thats y i got 1 band fo sale if all 3 of the bad azz cant go there wont be 1 lucky 1..
> *


I seen where u said u got ur wrist bands. The comment was really directed towards u. I was jus throwin my two cents in. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2008, 04:48 PM~10819686
> *I seen where u said u got ur wrist bands. The comment was really directed towards u. I was jus throwin my two cents in. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 03:09 PM~10819536
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 7 2008, 01:40 PM~10819232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. convo got heated..then you're suddenly "ready to leave" pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2008, 03:39 PM~10819655
> *naaaaaaa..........them hoes smell like piss and pickles........rather stay at da"preppy" clubs......
> *


well keep your ass at the club with fake ballas trying to make it rain, and sippin your fruity drinks.. you aint ready to chill with hood ****** that bring da thunda :guns:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 03:04 PM~10819734
> *well keep your ass at the club with fake ballas trying to make it rain, and sippin your fruity drinks..  you aint ready to chill with hood ****** that bring da thunda  :guns:
> *


ahhhhhhhwwwwwwwww how cute look at dumber defending dumb...................only thunda yalls ****** bring is when yall guts rumble in da toilet...........and yes i will stay at da clubs wit da fine hoes,that are young,in shape,and not flabby like george foreman.......


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 11:22 AM~10818893
> *puttin money in someone's pocket.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 02:58 PM~10819716
> *
> yeah.. convo got heated..then you're suddenly "ready to leave"  pussy
> *


bitch i was saving your ass because homeboy was about to open a can on you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2008, 03:22 PM~10819786
> *ahhhhhhhwwwwwwwww how cute look at dumber defending dumb...................only thunda yalls ****** bring is when yall guts rumble in da toilet...........and yes i will stay at da clubs wit da fine hoes,that are young,in shape,and not flabby like george foreman.......
> *


until u pay me my 100 that u owe me i have nothing to say to you mr i have no intergrity


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 04:29 PM~10819816
> *bitch i was saving your ass because homeboy was about to open a can on you
> *


*****, you weren't saving shyt. i shoulda made your bitch ass sit down too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 03:33 PM~10819833
> ******, you weren't saving shyt.  i shoulda made your bitch ass sit down too.
> *


bitch please


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 03:33 PM~10819831
> *until u pay me my 100 that u owe me i have nothing to say to you mr i have no intergrity
> *


then erase ur reply and shut yo mouf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 04:33 PM~10819831
> *until u pay me my 100 that u owe me i have nothing to say to you mr i have no intergrity
> *


that man spending your $ on fruity drinks for him and the jailbaits at the metrosexual clubs, and you ain't gonna do shyt? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 03:35 PM~10819843
> *that man spending your $ on fruity drinks for him and the jailbaits at the metrosexual clubs, and you ain't gonna do shyt?    :uh:
> *


not over 100. he needs it more than i do, apparently. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 03:35 PM~10819843
> *that man spending your $ on fruity drinks for him and the jailbaits at the metrosexual clubs, and you ain't gonna do shyt?    :uh:
> *


they in da club dat means they old enuff to get it........fake id or not  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 04:36 PM~10819847
> *not over 100. he needs it more than i do, apparently.  :biggrin:
> *


i know fools that'll get in drama over $30 ,but aint saying names :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 03:37 PM~10819856
> *i know fools that'll get in drama over $30 ,but aint saying names  :uh:
> *


thats why i told them meet me up there....rather drive my own shit and come home when i want


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 04:38 PM~10819861
> *thats why i told them meet me up there....rather drive my own shit and come home when i want
> *


boys actin fool, like it was club 8 mile


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 04:33 PM~10819833
> ******, you weren't saving shyt.  i shoulda made your bitch ass sit down too.
> *


 :0 Lol! Fools!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 02:58 PM~10819716
> *we don't care
> *


yep cause u be working for the men :0 oh i cant spell mississippi cause i was to busy eating wings insted of being in school looking ass negga :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 7 2008, 04:43 PM~10819875
> *yep cause u be working for the men  :0  oh i cant spell mississippi cause i was to busy eating wings insted of being in school looking ass negga :biggrin:
> *


naw, i'm off weekends now.  and sorry, i didn't get a good education like some of ya'll ******. i grew up in hood.. long as you dont get killed or end up on crack.. you did folks proud.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2008, 03:41 PM~10819869
> *:0 Lol! Fools!
> *


i cant take these ****** anywhere without them embarrassing me..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 03:44 PM~10819883
> *naw, i'm off weekends now.        and sorry, i didn't get a good education like some of ya'll ******.  i grew up in hood.. long as you dont get killed or end up on crack.. you did folks proud.
> *


yea, ok


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 03:36 PM~10819847
> *not over 100. he needs it more than i do, apparently.   :biggrin:
> *


*FUCK A $100, I WIPE MY ASS WITH A $100 DOLLAR BILL . *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 04:44 PM~10819886
> *i cant take these ****** anywhere without them embarrassing me..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 7 2008, 04:43 PM~10819875
> *yep cause u be working for the men  :0  oh i cant spell mississippi cause i was to busy eating wings insted of being in school looking ass negga :biggrin:
> *


Haha!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 03:51 PM~10819909
> *:uh:
> *


u comin out tonite or what, bring your money, daddys thirsty...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 04:52 PM~10819914
> *u comin out tonite or what, bring your money, daddys thirsty...
> *


fk $ i'll just bring a whole gallon of water.. you can cut out the middle man. and dunno how much you spend last night,but i came home $40 ahead.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 03:44 PM~10819883
> *naw, i'm off weekends now.        and sorry, i didn't get a good education like some of ya'll ******.  i grew up in hood.. long as you dont get killed or end up on crack.. you did folks proud.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone come over here and help me figure out how to get hood open.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2008, 04:44 PM~10819886
> *i cant take these ****** anywhere without them embarrassing me..
> *


Craziness


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2008, 04:55 PM~10819930
> *Craziness
> *


you weren't told location, due to your stalker status.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 04:56 PM~10819936
> *you weren't told location, due to your stalker status.
> *


Lol! Shut the hell up. I chilled last night anyways.


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 7 2008, 05:01 PM~10819956
> *Lol! Shut the hell up. I chilled last night  anyways.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 05:02 PM~10819958
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2008, 05:55 PM~10819928
> *someone come over here and help me figure out how to get hood open.
> *


:uh: you pull the lever that says *HOOD* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 7 2008, 02:59 PM~10819285
> *we gona be at westheimer tonight  :biggrin:
> *


see you there :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 7 2008, 05:08 PM~10819990
> *:uh: you pull the lever that says HOOD :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 7 2008, 04:38 PM~10820107
> *see you there :biggrin:
> *


come on with the wheels fool


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10820165
> *come on with the wheels fool
> *


still waiting


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 7 2008, 05:10 PM~10820189
> *still waiting
> *


lets go break the lock :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 7 2008, 07:16 PM~10820212
> *lets go break the lock :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: let me think about it :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 7 2008, 05:51 PM~10820347
> *
> *


you ready fool :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 7 2008, 02:59 PM~10819285
> *we gona be at westheimer tonight  :biggrin:
> *


x2 LOCOS PUTTIN IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10820599
> *x2 LOCOS PUTTIN IT DOWN :biggrin:
> *


waitting on you fools . i miss my hoodoo


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:tears: tryn 2 make it if i could ever finish this mf car :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

westheimers too far


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 7 2008, 07:16 PM~10820668
> *waitting on you fools . i miss my hoodoo
> *


im tryn 2 make it if i could finish this mf car :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

tonight at westheimer

























































:biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

she is home safe ACE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 8 2008, 02:31 AM~10822003
> *she is home safe ACE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ragalac, 2nite da boys pitched in (since you too broke to pay up on a bet) and had you some fruity drinks ready for you. but you didn't show.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 8 2008, 01:31 AM~10822004
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: streetshow
sup downy jus made it to tha house


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 03:15 AM~10822074
> *ragalac, 2nite da boys pitched in (since you too broke to pay up on a bet) and had you some fruity drinks ready for you.  but you didn't show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 8 2008, 01:37 AM~10822126
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: streetshow
> sup downy jus made it to tha house
> *


its good to know u made it ok homie ay the whatcho al rato


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 02:15 AM~10822074
> *ragalac, 2nite da boys pitched in (since you too broke to pay up on a bet) and had you some fruity drinks ready for you.  but you didn't show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 8 2008, 08:11 AM~10822579
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 01:15 AM~10822074
> *ragalac, 2nite da boys pitched in (since you too broke to pay up on a bet) and had you some fruity drinks ready for you.  but you didn't show.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2008, 11:37 AM~10823121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mean muggin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 8 2008, 12:02 PM~10823509
> *91 lincoln Town Car For sale  I dont really Know how much to ask for it . I drive this car every day with no problems . Ac blows low millage event though the clesters reads 300k . when i was doing my dash clester got wet and had to get one from the yunk yar thats what it reads . chrome undies excep axle and upper trailing arms . gas tank chrome. 2 pumps 4 batteries . all alpine stereo system excep for the head unit . is a jensen 360 indash. 2  12"  alpyne type r . 2 6x9 alpine type R and components on the front doors type r all power by two  alpine  one 800w v power for the subs and a 400w v power for the highg and mids. interior done needs sum good cleanning . paint is kandy it got sum scratches here and there . murals and patterns . water drops . and i will get my hood  soon with a mural on it. if need more info bout the car pm me thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 8 2008, 12:25 PM~10823636
> *
> *


 :twak: y u selln da slab?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 8 2008, 12:39 PM~10823722
> *:twak:  y u selln da slab?
> *


i want to see what i can get for it so i can step it up and be millenium :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 8 2008, 01:40 PM~10823725
> *i want to see what i can get for it so i can step it up and be millenium  :biggrin:
> *


give you $500 maybe $550 if it comes with full tank of gas


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 12:57 PM~10823840
> *give you $500  maybe $550  if it comes with full tank of gas
> *


damm really highest offer i got i really need to think bout it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 01:15 AM~10822074
> *ragalac, 2nite da boys pitched in (since you too broke to pay up on a bet) and had you some fruity drinks ready for you.  but you didn't show.
> 
> 
> ...


kinda freaks me out to know u grown men were playing wit dick shaped fruit,while thinking of me over the weekend..................... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ..........................but hey whatever floats dumb and dumbers boat......................................















next time if i aint got a pool party full of B.I.B's.........BITCHES IN BIKINIS........AND A WHOLE LOTA OF FRUITY DRINKS AND SHIT LIKE DAT THEN I MIGHT THINK BOUT GOING TO PARTY WIT ****** WHO LIKE TO PLAY WIT BANANAS.................................



BUT PROLLY NOT......................................


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 8 2008, 03:02 PM~10823869
> *damm really highest offer i got i  really need to think bout it :biggrin:
> *


just give it to me :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 8 2008, 01:40 PM~10824038
> *just give it to me  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2008, 01:19 PM~10823930
> *kinda freaks me out to know u grown men were playing wit dick shaped fruit,while thinking of me over the weekend..................... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ..........................but hey whatever floats dumb and dumbers boat......................................
> next time if i aint got a pool party full of B.I.B's.........BITCHES IN BIKINIS........AND A WHOLE LOTA OF FRUITY DRINKS AND SHIT LIKE DAT THEN I MIGHT THINK BOUT GOING TO PARTY WIT ****** WHO LIKE TO PLAY WIT BANANAS.................................
> BUT PROLLY NOT......................................
> *


yea, right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2008, 03:04 PM~10824120
> *yea, right
> *


armani!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 8 2008, 01:57 AM~10821910
> *tonight at westheimer
> 
> 
> ...


pimpin aint easy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2008, 02:04 PM~10824120
> *yea, right
> *


like i said b4......if im lying im dying.............but u wouldnt wana be around no shit like dat u too much of an og u rather chill wit old ladies whos cooters look like big pimps bellybutton n shit.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2008, 03:36 PM~10824213
> *like i said b4......if im lying im dying.............heres pic of me and da homies on way to the pool party
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 03:47 PM~10824258
> *:uh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2008, 02:36 PM~10824213
> *like i said b4......if im lying im dying.............but u wouldnt wana be around no shit like dat u too much of an og u rather chill wit old ladies whos cooters look like big pimps bellybutton n shit.........
> *


you will learn one day young grasshopper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2008, 06:02 PM~10824823
> *you will learn one day young grasshopper
> *


he'll learn hard way, that them brawds with no job, no credit, that keep yappin about the car their pops is gonna get em for graduation.. aint worth fk'n with. grown women is where its at.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 05:05 PM~10824834
> *he'll learn hard way, that them brawds with no job, no credit, that keep yappin about the car their pops is gonna get em for graduation.. aint worth fk'n with.    grown women is where its at.
> *


mayne


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

someone buy my wheels
http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/711598753.html


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 8 2008, 01:57 AM~10821910
> *tonight at westheimer
> 
> 
> ...


big glasshouse aint scared to hit them streets :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 8 2008, 05:02 PM~10824823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 


U KEEP TELLING YOURSELF DAT BATMAN AND ROBIN.................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shorty on mtv

http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1588227&vid=238701


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 07:27 PM~10825267
> *shorty on mtv
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1588227&vid=238701
> *


money talks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 8 2008, 07:32 PM~10825311
> *money talks
> *


watch 4th video.. most them lil hoez usually get a car.. she got a grill. 

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 06:27 PM~10825267
> *shorty on mtv
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1588227&vid=238701
> *


ha ***** bout his paper!!!money talks,money talks, money talks.......................................u think shorty wanted some money????????????

































and they had wangs....mayne!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

said chicken and waffles.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 06:40 PM~10825365
> *watch 4th video..  most them lil hoez usually get a car..  she got a grill.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHE GON GET GOT AS SOON AS SHE GO BACK TO HER SCHOOL N SHIT.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like part where the wiggas get kicked out.. she like "they're honestly ok, they're my friends" cop was like "they're honestly kicked out already" :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 08:46 PM~10825407
> *like part where the wiggas get kicked out..  she like "they're honestly ok, they're my friends"  cop was like "they're honestly kicked out already"    :roflmao:
> *


I don't think she's from the Woodlands :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 06:27 PM~10825267
> *shorty on mtv
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1588227&vid=238701
> *


hydraulics car


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 07:40 PM~10825365
> *watch 4th video..  most them lil hoez usually get a car..  she got a grill.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


her family has crazy money. they said that she didnt want a car, cus she never has to drive herself anywhere. someone does it for her :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2008, 09:07 PM~10825541
> *hydraulics car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2008, 07:09 PM~10825553
> *her family has crazy money.  they said that she didnt want a car, cus she never has to drive herself anywhere.  someone does it for her :angry:
> *


too bad shes 16, sounds like my kind of bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2008, 08:09 PM~10825553
> *her family has crazy money.  they said that she didnt want a car, cus she never has to drive herself anywhere.  someone does it for her :angry:
> *


groupie 


and was your low in there? didn't see it.. o' wait.. she didnt need a bike. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2008, 08:17 PM~10825605
> *too bad shes 16, sounds like my kind of bitch  :biggrin:
> *


thats old enough for ragalac.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 07:46 PM~10825850
> *thats old enough.. just so long as she can keep her mouth shut.
> *


naw i dont fuck with cave bitches,


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 09:41 PM~10825809
> *groupie
> and was your low in there?  didn't see it.. o' wait..  she didnt need a bike.  :uh:
> *


Devious Sixty8 Jun 8, 2008 8:42 PM Shorty's Hydraulics on MTV's My Super Sweet Sixteen 
bulletin from myspace
LOOKS LIKE A GROUPIE TO ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 8 2008, 08:47 PM~10825859
> *Devious Sixty8 Jun 8, 2008 8:42 PM Shorty's Hydraulics on MTV's My Super Sweet Sixteen
> bulletin from myspace
> LOOKS LIKE A GROUPIE TO ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: your off my friends list now.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: lone star, H-TOWN_ACE, sic713, G-Bodyman



GON HOLLYWOOD?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 09:48 PM~10825870
> *:uh:    your off my friends list now.
> *


dont be mad :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 8 2008, 08:48 PM~10825874
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: lone star, H-TOWN_ACE, sic713, G-Bodyman
> GON HOLLYWOOD?
> *


Why do you say that? Cause you seen my shit on TV :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 8 2008, 09:48 PM~10825874
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: lone star, H-TOWN_ACE, sic713, G-Bodyman
> GON HOLLYWOOD?
> *


wut it do how was the show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 8 2008, 08:50 PM~10825895
> *dont be mad  :biggrin:
> *


fk you.. shoulda removed you back when and you sent this..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Who all want to the show?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 08:41 PM~10825809
> *groupie
> and was your low in there?  didn't see it.. o' wait..  she didnt need a bike.  :uh:
> *


fukk it. we got police escorts, free food, free booze, got to cruise down town, and got to be there for the filming. 

guess that makes me a groupie.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 8 2008, 08:54 PM~10825927
> *Why do you say that? Cause you seen my shit on TV  :biggrin:
> *


yup..seen ya.. chippin on national tv.. mayne.. 




serously though.. ride look good.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2008, 08:57 PM~10825955
> *fukk it.  we got police escorts, free food, free booze, got to cruise down town, and got to be there for the filming.
> 
> guess that makes me a groupie.
> *


so you did have a car there? :0 


or you mean you were ridin bitch with someone else?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 08:58 PM~10825970
> *so you did have a car there?  :0
> or you mean you were ridin bitch with someone else?
> *


ridin bitch  


sorry. forgot your fat ass was the lowriding etiquette police


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2008, 09:00 PM~10825994
> *ridin bitch
> *


figured


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 08:57 PM~10825956
> *yup..seen ya.. chippin on national tv.. mayne..
> serously though..    ride look good.
> *


Thanks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 09:01 PM~10826003
> *figured
> *


but there's a difference. only certain people were told that it was going on. only certain people were invited. 

you aint one of them. 

nobody wanted the bucket with the pancake neck driver there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2008, 09:05 PM~10826029
> *but there's a difference.  only certain people were told that it was going on.  only certain people were invited.
> 
> you aint one of them.
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2008, 10:05 PM~10826029
> *but there's a difference.  only certain people were told that it was going on.  only certain people were invited.
> 
> you aint one of them.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 08:27 PM~10825267
> *shorty on mtv
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1588227&vid=238701
> *


white girl: "that would be like soooo cool to ride up in a hyraulic car"

shorty: "$$$ talks"

LOL


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Jun 8 2008, 08:54 PM~10825927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was good, had good time hangin out with the denton county aces. Alot of lolo's out there, good turnout


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 8 2008, 09:46 PM~10826435
> *white girl: "that would be like soooo cool to ride up in a hyraulic car"
> 
> shorty: "$$$ talks"
> ...


  


bitch wanted car to match her dress.. she shoulda made dress match the car!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 10:49 PM~10826469
> *
> bitch wanted car to match her dress.. she shoulda made dress match the car!
> *


she shouldve done the dress in crushed velvet LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 8 2008, 09:50 PM~10826480
> *she shouldve done the dress in crushed velvet LOL
> *


and biscuits and have it say "dirty south" on the nalgas


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 10:51 PM~10826498
> *and biscuits  and have it say "dirty south" on the nalgas
> *


LOL but did you notice on the video that the riders all didnt get tickets when they hopped their rides. I guess its okay to hop a car during a white girls 16th LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

NO white person present in vehicle= Tickets (reckless driving, illegal off road equipment in vehicle on street)



****** in the car with you = Police escort? WTF?!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ok who got da chisme.................heard there was a big fight at da show?????????????????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2008, 10:03 PM~10826624
> *ok who got da chisme.................heard there was a big fight at da show?????????????????????????
> *


deezzzzzzzzzzzz nutttzzzz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 10:06 PM~10826661
> *deezzzzzzzzzzzz  nutttzzzz
> *


gottem


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 09:06 PM~10826661
> *deezzzzzzzzzzzz  nutttzzzz
> *


.......... :uh: :uh: :uh: ......besides them................


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2008, 09:03 PM~10826624
> *ok who got da chisme.................heard there was a big fight at da show?????????????????????????
> *



I HEARD DA SAME :0 ANY DETAILS????


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: SATURDAY NIGHT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 8 2008, 10:43 PM~10827046
> *:biggrin: SATURDAY NIGHT
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgFDz-4Df6w


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say latin.....you go look at that regal i told you bout....bish was pretty clean!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ridenlow84, Loco 61, *rug442, cali rydah*


:uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

tito whats da deal


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 9 2008, 03:10 AM~10828173
> *tito whats da deal
> *



shit nothin much, just gettin back from htown....long ass trip....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2008, 03:15 AM~10822074
> *ragalac, 2nite da boys pitched in (since you too broke to pay up on a bet) and had you some fruity drinks ready for you.  but you didn't show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol! Craziness.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Sick.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 09:00 AM~10828575
> *Sick.
> *


 :uh: SICK?

713?  :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 9 2008, 07:56 AM~10828563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too much bday cake this weekend? :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 9 2008, 08:15 AM~10828632
> *:uh: SICK?
> 
> 713?   :dunno:
> *


Lol! I'm sick!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 07:30 AM~10828712
> *Lol! I'm sick!
> *


713??
:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2008, 08:27 AM~10828695
> *:uh:
> too much bday cake this weekend?    :ugh:
> *


Lol! No bday parties. Stayed my ass home this weekend and I fkin get sick. :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 08:46 AM~10828798
> *Lol! No bday parties. Stayed my ass home this weekend and I fkin get sick. :nosad:
> *


its called withdrawl


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2008, 08:44 AM~10828779
> *713??
> :dunno:
> *


Yea.  Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2008, 08:47 AM~10828809
> *its called withdrawl
> *


Lol! I've learned my lesson.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 07:53 AM~10828841
> *Yea.  Lol!
> *


i got u sick


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2008, 09:02 AM~10828901
> *i got u sick
> *


 :no:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 08:17 AM~10828985
> *:no:
> *


 :cheesy: 
good..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 9 2008, 09:30 AM~10828712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD SHOW THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2008, 09:27 AM~10829041
> *:cheesy:
> good..
> *


No shit. Lol!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 9 2008, 10:36 AM~10829080
> *GOOD SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> *


*PICS?*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 9 2008, 09:34 AM~10829074
> *YOU MUST BE CONFUSED!
> THIS IS SICK:
> *


I blame it on the drugs.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 10:43 AM~10829119
> *I blame it on the drugs.
> *


DRUGS? THE DRUGS BLAMED IT ON YOU :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 9 2008, 09:48 AM~10829146
> *DRUGS? THE DRUGS BLAMED IT ON YOU :0
> *


That's how it always happens! Lol!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 07:43 AM~10829119
> *I blame it on the drugs.
> *


you should blame it on the the Black Tin~tan!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 10:17 AM~10829341
> *you should blame it on the the Black Tin~tan!!!!!!!
> *


I don't know him. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 08:28 AM~10829438
> *I don't know him. :ugh: Lol!
> *


no but you felt him!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 11:35 AM~10829491
> *no but you felt him!!
> *


AM NOT SURE IF I KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS BUT IF IT IS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 09:35 AM~10829491
> *no but you felt him!!
> *


yes she did.. she knows all about my mandingo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 8 2008, 09:47 PM~10825859
> *Devious Sixty8 Jun 8, 2008 8:42 PM Shorty's Hydraulics on MTV's My Super Sweet Sixteen
> bulletin from myspace
> LOOKS LIKE A GROUPIE TO ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 9 2008, 10:49 AM~10829993
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

93.3 show..EMPIRE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 01:13 PM~10830163
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 9 2008, 12:13 PM~10830163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 9 2008, 01:46 PM~10830399
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 10:35 AM~10829491
> *no but you felt him!!
> *


Lol! No fker not me. :nono:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 10:55 AM~10830458
> *Lol! No fker not me. :nono:
> *


yes you!!!! you and Dena loved it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2008, 11:30 AM~10829866
> *yes she did.. she knows all about  my mandingo
> *


Lol! Wrong female asshole!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 01:59 PM~10830498
> *Lol! Wrong female asshole!
> *


QUE BOQUITA :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 9 2008, 12:57 PM~10830479
> *yes you!!!! you and Dena loved it!!!!!!!!!
> *


Wtf?!?! :ugh: :roflmao:

You are a dayum fool!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 9 2008, 01:06 PM~10830550
> *QUE BOQUITA :0  :0
> *


 :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 9 2008, 01:19 PM~10830204
> *93.3 show..EMPIRE
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER WHO THIS BELONGS TO............ :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Jun 9 2008, 11:44 AM~10830391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 04:06 PM~10831391
> *:uh:  :loco:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 11:59 AM~10830498
> *Lol! Wrong female asshole!
> *


noo... i know it was you.. you had on a skirt with no chonies


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 11:22 AM~10830680
> *Wtf?!?! :ugh:  :roflmao:
> 
> You are a dayum fool!!! Lol!!!
> *


SO IS YOUR NALGAS!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 02:09 PM~10831406
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :wave:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 04:28 PM~10831544
> *:uh:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: que onda I am thinkin about makin some tamales this weekend how many do I put you down for


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2008, 03:23 PM~10831516
> *noo... i know it was you.. you had on a skirt with no chonies
> *


sounds like her


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 03:29 PM~10831555
> *:wave: que onda I am thinkin about makin some tamales this weekend how many do I put you down for
> *



TAMALES, HEY I DIDNT GET ANY WHEN I WENT TO H TOWN


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 04:41 PM~10831639
> *TAMALES, HEY I DIDNT GET ANY WHEN I WENT TO H TOWN
> *


SORRY HOMIE YOU LOSE........... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 03:41 PM~10831639
> *TAMALES, HEY I DIDNT GET ANY WHEN I WENT TO H TOWN
> *


she holds out on enchiladas too. :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 04:41 PM~10831639
> *TAMALES, HEY I DIDNT GET ANY WHEN I WENT TO H TOWN
> *


 :biggrin: Next time you come down I will make some


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10831679


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 02:29 PM~10831555
> *:wave: que onda I am thinkin about makin some tamales this weekend how many do I put you down for
> *


 i want sum enchiladas my mom makes tamales all the time im kind of sick of em. :biggrin: or sumn tacos . tell carlos to come by the shop and learn sum body work :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 04:49 PM~10831709
> *i want sum enchiladas my mom makes tamales all the time im kind of sick of em.  :biggrin:  or sumn tacos . tell carlos to come by the shop and learn sum body work  :0
> *


I GET THEM DRINKS READY FOR THE WEEKEND........... :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 04:49 PM~10831709
> *i want sum enchiladas my mom makes tamales all the time im kind of sick of em.  :biggrin:  or sumn tacos . tell carlos to come by the shop and learn sum body work  :0
> *


 :0 you missed it I made them on sunday for lunch :biggrin: with fajitas inside


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 9 2008, 02:51 PM~10831724
> *I GET THEM DRINKS READY FOR THE WEEKEND........... :biggrin:
> *


  lets do it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 02:51 PM~10831725
> *:0  you missed  it I made them on sunday for lunch :biggrin: with fajitas inside
> *


i was too busy cruzing the glass house :0 oh tell carlos she needs gas :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 04:54 PM~10831745
> *i was too busy cruzing the glass house  :0 oh tell carlos she needs gas  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 03:29 PM~10831555
> *:wave: que onda I am thinkin about makin some tamales this weekend how many do I put you down for
> *


i'll take 3 dozen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 03:51 PM~10831725
> *:0  you missed  it I made them on sunday for lunch :biggrin: with fajitas inside
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 04:52 PM~10831730
> * lets do it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2008, 04:58 PM~10831782
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


Well damn I guess imma make enchilades instead of the tamles :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 9 2008, 04:04 PM~10831818
> *Well damn I guess imma make enchilades instead of the tamles  :biggrin:
> *


naw.. do tamales.. how much a dozen? and you take special orders? i want some tamales made of boneless buffalo wings.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Chango'san?

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DOUBLE-V BABY, BAYTOWNSLC, LastMinuteCustoms


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 9 2008, 08:36 AM~10829080
> *GOOD SHOW THIS WEEKEND.
> *


nICE MEETING YOU


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 9 2008, 06:07 PM~10832642
> *nICE MEETING YOU
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2008, 05:55 PM~10832928
> *:uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 9 2008, 07:07 PM~10832642
> *nICE MEETING YOU
> *


FREE PROVOK!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 07:20 PM~10833093
> *:tears:
> *


don't be crying like a little gurl. i know you drive a lincoln..but they'll be better days damn.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2008, 07:22 PM~10833104
> *FREE PROVOK!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wonder in court if he said he was Provoked.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2008, 06:22 PM~10833112
> *don't be crying like a little gurl.    i know you drive a lincoln..but they'll be better days  damn.
> *


well at least im driving a lowlow oh i need about 40 to finish a 68 impala cause im too busy at the cantinas wasting my money on hoodrats cause im mad at 5ragalac for not taking me to the nice clubs looking ass negga. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2008, 08:23 PM~10833115
> *wonder in court if he said he was Provoked.
> *


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2008, 07:27 PM~10833143
> *
> 
> 
> ...




mest up. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 07:25 PM~10833126
> *well at least im driving a lowlow oh i need about 40 to finish a 68 impala cause im too busy at the cantinas wasting my money on hoodrats cause im mad at 5ragalac for not taking me to the nice clubs looking ass negga. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 9 2008, 08:30 PM~10833167
> *mest up.  :biggrin:
> *


si


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2008, 06:31 PM~10833171
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: is alright i been there


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

wuz up dudes


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jun 9 2008, 07:59 PM~10833391
> *wuz up dudes
> *


Whatz up homie!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 9 2008, 10:32 AM~10829065
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



Where you been? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy,
still acting a :loco: q honda getting down on the chanclas body work. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 06:25 PM~10833126
> *well at least im driving a lowlow oh i need about 40 to finish a 68 impala cause im too busy at the cantinas wasting my money on hoodrats cause im mad at 5ragalac for not taking me to the nice clubs looking ass negga. :biggrin:
> *


haaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 09:17 PM~10833523
> *h-town team 84 caddy,
> still acting a  :loco: q honda getting down on the chanclas body work. :0
> *


cool homie, echale ganas no te aguites....shit i have alot of work my self, i dont eve know where to start.. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 9 2008, 08:39 PM~10834369
> *cool homie, echale ganas no te aguites....shit i have alot of work my self, i dont eve know where to start.. :biggrin:
> *


orale homito let me know if u need help doing that retron on the towncar :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 9 2008, 04:49 PM~10831709
> *i want sum enchiladas my mom makes tamales all the time im kind of sick of em.  :biggrin:  or sumn tacos . tell carlos to come by the shop and learn sum body work  :0
> *


couldnt make it i was to busy cleaning out the garage now that we have empty space


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2008, 04:56 PM~10831769
> *i'll take 3 dozen
> *


snack time :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody lookin for 1/2 parker faucets,new? i have lead on some at good price. pm me. 9 available


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2008, 03:39 PM~10832493
> *Que onda Chango'san?
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


NADA UVA PICKER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 9 2008, 11:21 PM~10835520
> *snack time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 10 2008, 06:20 AM~10836582
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 10 2008, 07:34 AM~10836625
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 10 2008, 05:34 AM~10836625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 08:10 AM~10836706
> *:loco:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 10 2008, 06:16 AM~10836723
> *:nosad:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 08:19 AM~10836731
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :nono: :ugh: 

YOU'RE THE :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 10 2008, 06:25 AM~10836753
> *:wow:  :nono:  :ugh:
> 
> YOU'RE THE :loco:
> *


 :yes: me mucho :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 08:33 AM~10836775
> *:yes: me mucho  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


POS SI :yes:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 9 2008, 06:07 PM~10832642
> *nICE MEETING YOU
> *


LIKEWISE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

badass stroller snd I had walked right passed at first...but Nix got my attention...











I had never seen one of those before....might need one for my kid whose due in december. There seem to be babies poppin up left and right. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0

WITH A SET OF BABY DAYTONS!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 10 2008, 08:45 AM~10837066
> *badass stroller snd I had walked right passed at first...but Nix got my attention...
> 
> 
> ...



THE PLAQUE SAYS IT ALL  I GOT TWO OF THESE AT THE HOUSE. LMK


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 09:50 AM~10837385
> *THE PLAQUE SAYS IT ALL  I GOT TWO OF THESE AT THE HOUSE. LMK
> *


That depends....do they have sentimental value?!? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 10:50 AM~10837378
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP NIX?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 10:04 AM~10837763
> *my homie got a 94 fleetwood for sale black on black front driver fender and hood been replace and need paint clean interior and drives good. asking $2500 Located in Houston Texas.
> 
> 
> ...


chocherrios car needs to be gone :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmx5yBDQIJc
:roflmao:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 12:42 PM~10838461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmx5yBDQIJc
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 01:42 PM~10838461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmx5yBDQIJc
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 11:42 AM~10838461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmx5yBDQIJc
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: GAY.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 10 2008, 10:38 AM~10837598
> *That depends....do they have sentimental value?!?  :0  :cheesy:
> *



UH HUH :tears: :yessad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 10:51 AM~10837670
> *WHAT UP NIX?
> *


WHAT UP PAC?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 02:04 PM~10838585
> *WHAT UP PAC?
> *


WAITING ON 7PM FOR THE SUN TO GO DOWN. IT'S HOTTER THE MRS. DEVIL'S PUSSY OUT THERE............ :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 01:03 PM~10838580
> *UH HUH  :tears:  :yessad:
> *


So what does that translate into in $$$??


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I think this is funnier :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReVL37evjZE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 12:10 PM~10838628
> *WAITING ON 7PM FOR THE SUN TO GO DOWN. IT'S HOTTER THE MRS. DEVIL'S PUSSY OUT THERE............ :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :twak: :twak: keep it pg 13 on here :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 01:10 PM~10838628
> *WAITING ON 7PM FOR THE SUN TO GO DOWN. IT'S HOTTER THE MRS. DEVIL'S PUSSY OUT THERE............ :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


DAWG WHERE YOU AT ? ? ITS FUCKIN POURIN DOWN IN THE SOUTHEAST SIDE OF THA "H". :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT UP CALI , NOE !


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 02:34 PM~10838784
> *DAWG WHERE YOU AT ? ?  ITS FUCKIN POURIN DOWN IN THE SOUTHEAST SIDE OF THA "H". :scrutinize:  :loco:
> *


ON THE NORTHEAST SIDE OF TOWN......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 02:32 PM~10838771
> *:twak:  :twak: keep it pg 13 on here  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 12:45 PM~10838852
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 02:49 PM~10838874
> *:biggrin:
> *


I GUESS I COULD KEEP SINCE SOME UPGRADE HAVE BEEN DONE AND SOME IN THE MAILBOX...........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 12:59 PM~10838926
> *I GUESS I COULD KEEP SINCE SOME UPGRADE HAVE BEEN DONE AND SOME IN THE MAILBOX...........
> *


 :worship: yes sir it keep it and put on the bumper :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fyi fk pasadena 


ain't even gonna explain.. just fk ptown.. nuff said.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 03:07 PM~10838981
> *:worship: yes sir it keep it and put on the bumper  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :tears: :nono:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 03:08 PM~10838989
> *fyi    fk pasadena
> ain't even gonna explain..  just fk ptown..  nuff said.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 10 2008, 02:10 PM~10839003
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 03:13 PM~10839024
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: you know if your gonna vent at least let it all out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 12:35 PM~10838794
> *WHAT UP CALI , NOE !
> *


was hannenenin palacen inn king??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 10 2008, 02:32 PM~10839142
> *was hannenenin palacen inn king??
> *


he a balla, he even gets the finding nemo jacuzzi room at palace inn. i never spend that much though.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 12:35 PM~10838794
> *WHAT UP CALI , NOE !
> *


what up nick..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 9 2008, 10:59 AM~10830498
> *Lol! Wrong female asshole!
> *


are you deep?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 03:08 PM~10838989
> *fyi    fk pasadena
> ain't even gonna explain..  just fk ptown..  nuff said.
> *


a shithole of a town i must say. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 03:38 PM~10839178
> *he a balla,  he even gets the finding nemo  jacuzzi room at palace inn.  i never spend that much though.
> 
> 
> ...


chingesumadre! they've gone muralistic in those mugs. LOL 

The comforter doesn't match the decor though... not like anyone cares though when all they do is fk hoodratas in those charge by hour motels.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 02:08 PM~10838989
> *fyi    fk pasadena
> ain't even gonna explain..  just fk ptown..  nuff said.
> *


COME TO P-TOWN AND SAY THAT FAT ASS!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 04:38 PM~10839649
> *COME TO P-TOWN AND SAY THAT FAT ASS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 10 2008, 03:31 PM~10839599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 03:38 PM~10839649
> *COME TO P-TOWN AND SAY THAT FAT ASS!
> *


do it all da time..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 04:41 PM~10839676
> *yeah.. and home of wets that fall in love with crackaz and have kids named brent lopez and juan smith etc etc..
> :uh:
> *


i was being sarcastic essay. i still go back to that hood for taquerias on sundays. :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2008, 03:43 PM~10839687
> *i was being sarcastic essay.  i still go back to that hood for taquerias on sundays.  :happysad:
> *


i ain't... fk ptown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 04:43 PM~10839692
> *i ain't... fk ptown
> *


ptown has some good hoodratas though. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2008, 03:44 PM~10839697
> *ptown has some good hoodratas though.  :cheesy:
> *


thats how i keep getting lured back in. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 04:44 PM~10839700
> *thats how i keep getting lured back in.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ah fuck man, i better log off, busted out laughing and have only been two days on the job. :angry: time to put on my headphones like i'm listening to some humor on the radio


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ptown prolly cheapest place to live in town. where fk else can you get a 3 bedroom apt with all bills paid for like $100 move in and $350 a month.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 03:42 PM~10839683
> *do it all da time..
> *


NOT TO ME.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 03:56 PM~10839797
> *NOT TO ME.
> *


not yet


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 03:56 PM~10839797
> *NOT TO ME.
> *


 congrats to LATIN KUSTOMS n ROBERT .......heard HOOD RICH made center fold....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 02:46 PM~10839715
> *ptown prolly cheapest place to live in town.   where fk else can you get a 3 bedroom apt with all bills paid  for like $100 move in and $350 a month.
> *


***** you act like magno is river oaks...u got taco stands,fruit stands and cantians on every block... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 10 2008, 03:05 PM~10839859
> *congrats to LATIN KUSTOMS n ROBERT .......heard HOOD RICH  made center fold....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 10 2008, 05:09 PM~10839881
> ****** you act like magno is river oaks...u got taco stands,fruit stands and cantians on every block... :uh:
> *


IS THAT WHERE THE WHITE GIRLS GO WILD.......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jun 10 2008, 04:09 PM~10839881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't bother trying to go there, they have police waiting for your type to come rolling thru in hoo doos.. just to keep you moving along your way.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 10 2008, 04:05 PM~10839859
> *congrats to LATIN KUSTOMS n ROBERT .......heard HOOD RICH  made center fold....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

rolling through


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 10 2008, 04:05 PM~10839859
> *congrats to LATIN KUSTOMS n ROBERT .......heard HOOD RICH  made center fold....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


congrats!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anyone know this ride?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 03:38 PM~10839178
> *he a balla,  he even gets the finding nemo  jacuzzi room at palace inn.  i never spend that much though.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CUZ WHEN NANA PUTS U OUT SHE ONLY GIVES YOU ENOUGH FOR THE BASE MODEL....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 05:26 PM~10839970
> *
> don't bother trying to go there, they have police waiting for your type to come rolling thru in hoo doos..  just to keep you moving along your way.
> *


I'LL ROLL THROUGH ON THE BICYCLE LIKE I'M THE NEWPAPER MAN......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 06:42 PM~10840497
> *I'LL ROLL THROUGH ON THE BICYCLE LIKE I'M THE NEWPAPER MAN......
> *


better put a basket in the front with corn & mayo.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 10 2008, 05:17 PM~10840334
> *THATS CUZ WHEN NANA PUTS U OUT SHE ONLY GIVES YOU ENOUGH FOR THE BASE MODEL....
> *


SO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 05:26 PM~10839970
> *  and still, we dont have to put up chemical plant smell.
> *


the smell of coffee is better than fertilizer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2008, 06:33 PM~10840839
> *better put a basket in the front with corn & mayo.
> *


he'd ride home with a profit in my hood.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn server


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 10 2008, 06:58 PM~10840992
> *the smell of coffee is better than fertilizer
> *


maxwell house in 2nd ward..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 10 2008, 04:04 PM~10840260
> *Does anyone know this ride?
> 
> 
> ...


that guy hit me up on myspace asking about a cruise spot....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big keep one eleven baby westside

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s&feature=related


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2008, 07:15 PM~10841122
> *that guy hit me up on myspace asking about a cruise spot....
> *


me too and you can't send him a message cause he has his page set to pvt


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

My Ride is almost done and was wondering where is all the cruise spots at. Let me know when n time. Thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 10 2008, 07:15 PM~10841122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i blocked em i hate minitruckers


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2008, 06:15 PM~10841122
> *that guy hit me up on myspace asking about a cruise spot....
> *


X2 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 10 2008, 08:33 PM~10841829
> *X2  :roflmao:
> *


i wasn't sure what the dude wanted at first.. made sure to tell em i wasn't gay.. so he knew he barkin up the wrong tree.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

take it back a little

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07A-F4rplgw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2453kgE0lQ


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gettin there..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 01:08 PM~10838989
> *fyi    fk pasadena
> ain't even gonna explain..  just fk ptown..  nuff said.
> *


slow down a bit,,, :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Jun 10 2008, 04:24 PM~10839553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: who wants to go to florida


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10842444
> *:biggrin: who wants to go to florida
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jun 10 2008, 09:27 PM~10842367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deeeezzzzzzzzzzzz nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* duceoutdaroof*


:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2008, 07:33 PM~10840839
> *better put a basket in the front with corn & mayo.
> *


THAT ONLY IN YOUR HOOD WILL I NEED THAT.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 07:58 PM~10840996
> *he'd ride home with a profit in my hood.
> *


I'LL RIDE THRO YOU HOOD NEXT THEN......... :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 10 2008, 07:30 PM~10841802
> *My Ride is almost done and was wondering where is all the cruise spots at. Let me know when n time. Thanks
> *


westheimer saturday nights :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 10 2008, 04:05 PM~10839859
> *congrats to LATIN KUSTOMS n ROBERT .......heard HOOD RICH  made center fold....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE APPRECIATE THAT. MUCH PROPS TO MY BOY ROBERT, IT WAS WELL DESERVED.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 10 2008, 09:24 PM~10842878
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 08:24 AM~10844643
> *westheimer saturday  nights  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 08:03 AM~10845031
> *:yes:
> *


i bet you gona be there with new shoes :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 09:45 AM~10844924
> *:happysad:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 08:45 AM~10844924
> *:happysad:
> *


i know already , sorry to hear bad news.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 11:59 AM~10845697
> *i bet you gona be there with new shoes  :0
> *


:nosad:
I WISH THAT THEY WOULD MAKE THEM THE QUICK BUT WONT HAVE THEM UNTIL NEXT MONTH. HAD TO FIND SOMETHING TO GO WITH THEM..............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 11 2008, 10:59 AM~10845700
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:16 AM~10845791
> *i know already  , sorry to hear bad news.
> *


What the hell are you talkin bout?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 10:22 AM~10846292
> *What the hell are you talkin bout?
> *


are you deep enough


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 12:24 PM~10846311
> *are you deep enough
> *


:ugh: :twak:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 10:31 AM~10846377
> *:ugh:  :twak:  :rollseyes:
> *


yes or no


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

LATIN KUSTOMS AT IT AGAIN.......... OH WAIT NEVERMIND :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 06:24 AM~10844643
> *westheimer saturday  nights  :biggrin:
> *



Exact location homie? Thats a long as strip or do yall meet somewhere and cruise the entire strip


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 11 2008, 12:58 PM~10846596
> *Exact location homie? Thats a long as strip or do yall meet somewhere and cruise the entire strip
> *


wilcrest at the taco cabana... just park and hang out...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 01:19 PM~10846278
> *:buttkick: :wave:
> *


 :nono: :loco:  :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 11 2008, 01:24 PM~10846311
> *are you deep enough
> *


i was elbow deep in her........the middle finger told me there was a sign that read "ANOTHER FIFTY FEET BUT YOU STILL HAVE A WAYS TO GO"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 11 2008, 02:12 PM~10846742
> *i was elbow deep in her........the middle finger told me there was a sign that read "ANOTHER FIFTY FEET BUT YOU STILL HAVE A WAYS TO GO"
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 11 2008, 01:12 PM~10846742
> *i was elbow deep in her........the middle finger told me there was a sign that read "ANOTHER FIFTY FEET BUT YOU STILL HAVE A WAYS TO GO"
> *


Lmao! You got me fked up!!! Cuz I aint the one!!! :nono:


You a dirty ass mutha fker. :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 02:02 PM~10846652
> *wilcrest at the taco cabana... just park and hang out...
> *


somtimes we will cruise to hwy 6 to fuck with the cops :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 12:34 PM~10846961
> *somtimes we will cruise to hwy 6 to fuck with the cops :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



and people like you make it hard for us people that want to have fun and dont be bothered by the cops.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 11 2008, 01:40 PM~10847015
> *and people like you make it hard for us people that want to have fun and dont be bothered by the cops.
> *


nope, thats where you are wrong. people like us are the ones who are talking to the security and managers at the places so we can be legit and the cops have no reason to fk with us. plus we are the ones who pick up after everyone when they leave so we can keep the hangout spot alive.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 01:28 PM~10846882
> *Lmao! You got me fked up!!! Cuz I aint the one!!!  :nono:
> You a dirty ass mutha fker. :ugh:  :buttkick:
> *




perdida, donde te escondes?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 01:34 PM~10846961
> *somtimes we will cruise to hwy 6 to fuck with the cops :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

i know there have been a few of ya'll dat have seen my dogs at the picnics or at a few shows....well any way i have 3 pups left if any one is intrested PM me



> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Jun 11 2008, 01:42 PM~10847026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: xcano3, Devious Sixty8, LurchPP
no ninja status today?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 11 2008, 02:40 PM~10847015
> *and people like you make it hard for us people that want to have fun and dont be bothered by the cops.
> *


No people like me keep it alive by showing up and if you go then you would know what i was talking about :uh: It is people like you that jump to conclusions


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 11 2008, 01:02 PM~10846652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAGALAC will walk your doggies for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 02:27 PM~10847383
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: xcano3, Devious Sixty8, LurchPP
> no ninja status today?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Lady_Ace


back to ninja status.. much better.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 02:43 PM~10847503
> *
> o' responsible actin azz ******.
> 
> *


thanx!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 


mayne, everybody went ninja.. 

even my dog


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 03:56 PM~10847594
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> mayne, everybody went ninja..
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 11 2008, 01:56 PM~10847160
> *perdida, donde te escondes?
> *


Your number change? I txted you the other day.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 12:56 PM~10847157
> *nope, thats where you are wrong. people like us are the ones who are talking to the security and managers at the places so we can be legit and the cops have no reason to fk with us. plus we are the ones who pick up after everyone when they leave so we can keep the hangout spot alive.
> *


 :yes: yep if you hang out pick up ur trash fuckers . we aint in Magnolia :0 . this is a clean hood. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 03:55 PM~10848018
> *Your number change? I txted you the other day.
> *



nope, didnt get it. Ill call you.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 03:55 PM~10848018
> *Your number change? I txted you the other day.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 04:14 PM~10848116
> *:yes: yep if you hang out pick up ur trash fuckers . we aint in Magnolia  :0 . this is a clean hood.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: FK YOUR HOOD. i dont care if i do work there.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 05:26 PM~10848197
> *:uh:    FK YOUR HOOD.  i dont care if i do work there.
> *


:uh: you know you care you know you wanna move where you aint gotta look behind your back :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 04:38 PM~10848293
> *:uh: you know you care you know you wanna move where you aint gotta look behind your back :biggrin:
> *


day i stop being paranoid is the day they get me. :scrutinize:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 05:41 PM~10848314
> *day i stop being paranoid is the day they get me.    :scrutinize:
> *


that must suckto be like this hno: all the time I bet you do this :guns: when someone scares you :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 04:45 PM~10848355
> *that must suckto be like this  hno: all the time I bet you do this  :guns: when someone scares you  :biggrin:
> *


hold up there.. i ain't scared of shyt.. :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 05:50 PM~10848389
> *hold up there..      i ain't scared of shyt..      :uh:
> *


not even bugs :0 wait I know your scared of child support :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 04:59 PM~10848456
> *not  even bugs :0 wait I know your scared of child support :uh:
> *


 :0 


"Just because you’re paranoid, doesn’t mean they’re not out to get you."


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

some young brawd just text me to go "WIGG" with her later. ya'll young ****** tell me what that means.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 11 2008, 04:17 PM~10848143
> *nope, didnt get it. Ill call you.
> *


Uh really cuz your ass never called. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 05:43 PM~10848746
> *Uh really cuz your ass never called. :uh:
> *


maybe he thru with "monicas". perhaps? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 05:47 PM~10848764
> *maybe he thru with "monicas".    perhaps?    :uh:
> *


That's ok. I'm lookin for new potentials. :ugh: Lol! Jk! Fk that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 05:14 PM~10848944
> *That's ok. I'm lookin for new potentials. :ugh: Lol! Jk! Fk that.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 06:08 PM~10848509
> *:0
> "Just because you’re paranoid, doesn’t mean they’re not out to get you."
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 06:14 PM~10848944
> *That's ok. I'm lookin for new potentials. :ugh: Lol! Jk! Fk that.
> *


well don't look this way, i lost interested some time ago.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2008, 06:17 PM~10848965
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 06:23 PM~10849018
> *well don't look this way, i lost interested some time ago.
> *


Don't worry. I won't.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 06:39 PM~10849164
> *Don't worry. I won't.
> *


where your chino friend?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 07:51 PM~10849269
> *where your chino friend?
> 
> *


PROBABLY SOMEWHERE ROAST SOMEONE'S WEINIE DOG.......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 06:56 PM~10849309
> *PROBABLY SOMEWHERE ROAST SOMEONE'S WEINIE DOG.......... :0
> *


him and rivi are probably having a feast :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 06:51 PM~10849269
> *where your chino friend?
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 08:00 PM~10849332
> *him and rivi are probably having a feast    :0
> *


ha.


jackass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 07:01 PM~10849338
> *I dunno. :ugh:
> *


don't lie, you better let him up to breath. or else they gonna find a dead chino between your legs. explain your way out of that one with the police. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*A plane is decreasing speed rapidly downward, the pilot comes over the intercom and says 'i'm sorry it had to come to this folks, but unfortunately we're gonna have to let some of the luggage go'...the plane continues to decrease speed. Again you hear the pilot over the intercom 'i hate to have to do this, but now we're gonna have to start releasing passengers by alphabet order beginning with the letter 'A!!!'...AFRICANS, ANY AFRICANS?!?... No one answers 'B!!!' BLACK PEOPLE ANY BLACK PEOPLE?!? again, silence. 'C!!!' COLORED PEOPLE, ANY COLORED PEOPLE?!?...silence. A black boy in the back turns to his mother and says 'but mom, aren't we african american?, aren't we black? Aren't we colored?' the mother turns to her son and says ' yes son, but today we ******!!!...mexicans go first'*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 07:21 PM~10849488
> *don't lie, you better let him up to breath.    or else they gonna find a dead chino between your legs.  explain your way out of that one with the police.  :uh:
> *


Shit mofo not me! Never fked with Asian folks!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 07:36 PM~10849613
> *Shit mofo not me! Never fked with Asian folks!
> *


:0 what about you having some mixed brandon lee lookin babies?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 07:41 PM~10849657
> *:0  what about you having some mixed brandon lee lookin babies?
> 
> 
> ...


That baby is too fkin cute! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny.. your fav seller has a bargain.. ain't your feets about size 8? 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2008, 07:24 PM~10849524
> *A plane is decreasing speed rapidly downward, the pilot comes over the intercom and says 'i'm sorry it had to come to this folks, but unfortunately we're gonna have to let some of the luggage go'...the plane continues to decrease speed. Again you hear the pilot over the intercom 'i hate to have to do this, but now we're gonna have to start releasing passengers by alphabet order beginning with the letter 'A!!!'...AFRICANS, ANY AFRICANS?!?... No one answers 'B!!!' BLACK PEOPLE ANY BLACK PEOPLE?!? again, silence. 'C!!!' COLORED PEOPLE, ANY COLORED PEOPLE?!?...silence. A black boy in the back turns to his mother and says 'but mom, aren't we african american?, aren't we black? Aren't we colored?' the mother turns to her son and says ' yes son, but today we ******!!!...mexicans go first'
> *



The little black boy turns to the little mexican kid sitting next to him

and laughs......!!! The mexican kids laughs back and say I'm a

*******......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 08:13 PM~10849911
> *hrny.. your fav seller has a bargain.. ain't your feets about size 8?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29
> *


Lol! I can't walk in those fkin heels. I'd bust my fkin ass!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:43 PM~10850234
> *The little black boy turns to the little mexican kid sitting next to him
> 
> and laughs......!!! The mexican kids laughs back and say I'm a
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 08:49 PM~10850295
> *Lol! I can't walk in those fkin heels. I'd busy my fkin ass!
> *


oh your ass would be busy :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, streetshow


colorados slow?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 02:28 PM~10846882
> *Lmao! You got me fked up!!! Cuz I aint the one!!!  :nono:
> You a dirty ass mutha fker. :ugh:  :buttkick:
> *


***** cool yo jets i was just fuckin with ya :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 08:50 PM~10850322
> *oh  your ass would be busy    :roflmao:
> *


I meant BUST my ass! 

Ok gotta go to sleep.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 11 2008, 08:43 PM~10850234
> *The little black boy turns to the little mexican kid sitting next to him
> 
> and laughs......!!! The mexican kids laughs back and say I'm a
> ...



Good shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:43 PM~10850234
> *The little black boy turns to the little mexican kid sitting next to him
> 
> and laughs......!!! The mexican kids laughs back and say I'm a
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1Ace, H-TOWN_ACE, 84 BLAZER, Big-Tymer


What it dew ACE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 11 2008, 09:13 PM~10850615
> ****** cool yo jets i was just fuckin with ya :biggrin:
> *


I know. 


Ok for real I'm goin to sleep now


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 10:15 PM~10850648
> *Good shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 10:15 PM~10850654
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 1Ace, H-TOWN_ACE, 84 BLAZER, Big-Tymer
> What it dew ACE
> *


nothing much bout to eat dinner but my dumbass wont get off layitlow :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 11 2008, 09:17 PM~10850674
> *nothing much bout to eat dinner but my dumbass wont get off layitlow  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 10:18 PM~10850692
> *:0
> *


i just saw that pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 11 2008, 09:22 PM~10850736
> *i just saw that pic  :thumbsup:
> *


aint cruised it since i got it,


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 09:23 PM~10850757
> *aint cruised it since i got it,
> *



Post that shit homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 11 2008, 09:17 PM~10850674
> *nothing much bout to eat dinner but my dumbass wont get off layitlow  :roflmao:
> *



Yeah its kinda addicting


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 08:00 PM~10849332
> *him and rivi are probably having a feast    :0
> *


THEY TOOK OVER CONEY ISLAND......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2008, 09:46 PM~10851066
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


you still working on that monte carlo?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 08:48 PM~10851089
> *you still working on that monte carlo?
> *


yea.. it was parked for 2 weeks. while we moved into a new shop.. had to get shit organized before i finished it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2008, 09:54 PM~10851162
> *yea.. it was parked for 2 weeks. while we moved into a new shop.. had to get shit organized before i finished it
> *


moved again? somewhere bigger? bawlin!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 10:26 PM~10850789
> *Yeah its kinda addicting
> *


i finally ate dinner :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 08:55 PM~10851170
> *moved again?  somewhere bigger?  bawlin!
> *


not that shop.. car club shop still in p-town..

my job shop moved to something bigger


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 10:23 PM~10850757
> *aint cruised it since i got it,
> *


cruise it saturday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 11 2008, 10:01 PM~10851268
> *not that shop.. car club shop still in p-town..
> 
> my job shop moved to something bigger
> *


that just don't sound right,coming from you. :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 10:25 PM~10850773
> *Post that shit homie
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10851270
> *cruise it saturday
> *


gotta enjoy the OG while it last :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got any guns for sale?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 09:14 PM~10851430
> *anybody got any guns for sale?
> *


dddeeezzzz nnnnuuuuutttttsssss got one for u :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 10:21 PM~10851497
> *dddeeezzzz nnnnuuuuutttttsssss got one for u  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:



seriously though, wasn't someone trying to sell me a taurus awhile back? pm a ******.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:14 PM~10851430
> *anybody got any guns for sale?
> *



ATF speaking? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Jun 11 2008, 10:25 PM~10851543
> *ATF speaking?    :uh:
> *


no snitchin here


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 08:02 PM~10850461
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, streetshow
> 
> ...


yep slow and quiet


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 09:22 PM~10851514
> *:uh:
> seriously though, wasn't someone trying to sell me a taurus awhile back? pm a ******.
> *


im not allowed to play with guns :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

attn whore does


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:22 PM~10851514
> *:uh:
> seriously though, wasn't someone trying to sell me a taurus awhile back? pm a ******.
> *


FORD TAURUS ARE NOT GOOD CARS........... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 10:34 PM~10851638
> *FORD TAURUS ARE NOT GOOD CARS........... :biggrin:
> *


FORD= :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 11:36 PM~10851663
> *FORD=  :thumbsdown:
> *


X1.1.1.9874569878956554634946346425.......... :thumbsdown:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 09:34 PM~10851638
> *FORD TAURUS ARE NOT GOOD CARS........... :biggrin:
> *


at least is a F O R D :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 10:39 PM~10851701
> *at least is a F O R D  :biggrin:
> *


its ok, now you own a impala :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 11:39 PM~10851701
> *at least is a F O R D  :biggrin:
> *


BUT I SEE THE SENSES PEOPLE GOT A HOLD TO YOU AND YOU GOT A CHEVY......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 11:41 PM~10851714
> *its ok, now you own a impala :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 11 2008, 10:43 PM~10851734
> *:0
> *


called me today talkin bout he already put it in insurance and gon get title work done tomorrow :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 09:42 PM~10851730
> *BUT I SEE THE SENSES PEOPLE GOT A HOLD TO YOU AND YOU GOT A CHEVY......... :biggrin:
> *


yep what can i said i still love my ford towncars crown vics and mustangs any thing with a 302 the rest is trash real talk. fuck this ya talking shit im going inside to look at sum ass and tits :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 11:44 PM~10851746
> *called me today talkin bout he already put it in insurance and gon get title work done tomorrow :0
> *


MAN ON A MISSION.........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 10:46 PM~10851768
> *yep what can i said i still love my ford towncars crown vics and mustangs any thing with a 302 the rest is trash real talk. fuck this ya talking shit im going inside to look at sum ass and tits  :biggrin:
> *


pics? PM A NINJA :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:25 PM~10851549
> *no snitchin here
> 
> *



what did happen to impala65 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 11:46 PM~10851768
> *yep what can i said i still love my ford towncars crown vics and mustangs any thing with a 302 the rest is trash real talk. fuck this ya talking shit im going inside to look at sum ass and tits  :biggrin:
> *


302 ARE GOOD MOTORS, BUT WITH OUT THE F.I.

NOT LIE I'D ROLL A FOX BODY 80'S OR 90'S VERT.........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 11 2008, 11:41 PM~10851714
> *its ok, now you own a impala :biggrin:
> *


with a/c!!! :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 09:47 PM~10851769
> *MAN ON A MISSION.........
> *


nothing special just a daily hoodoo somenthing a fast engine oh shit that means i have to drop a 5. 0 on that sucka :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 10:52 PM~10851819
> *with a/c!!! :0
> *


BALLER STATUS!!!! :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 11:52 PM~10851825
> *nothing special just a daily hoodoo somenthing a fast engine oh shit that means i have to drop a 5. 0 on that sucka :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 11:52 PM~10851819
> *with a/c!!! :0
> *


I NEED A/C.......  WINDOWS DOWN WITH SUNROOF IS DOING NO JUSTICE....... :burn:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 09:52 PM~10851819
> *with a/c!!! :0
> *


whats up loco . that ride almost ready?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 09:55 PM~10851863
> *I NEED A/C.......   WINDOWS DOWN WITH SUNROOF IS DOING NO JUSTICE....... :burn:
> *


bring it to the shop u come out a frozen tupac :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 11:56 PM~10851869
> *whats up loco . that ride almost ready?
> *


depends witch one ur talking about! :biggrin: working on 2 more hopperz remember?  but steady working on them should be hopping soon, bigger and better inches..... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:00 AM~10851913
> *bring it to the shop u come out a frozen tupac :biggrin:
> *


 hno: I'LL BE SINGING ON THE WAY BACK HOME LIKE THIS......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 11 2008, 09:39 PM~10851701
> *at least is a F O R D  :biggrin:
> *


DID SOMEBOY SAY FORD???????? :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SlowNLow,* Medusa*, bigj81, G-Bodyman, streetshow, lvlikeg
:wave:


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Ragalac you suck....Well I heard..... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:13 AM~10852044
> *Ragalac you suck....Well I heard..... :0
> *


HE SUCK FRUIT PUNCH DRINKS IN THE CLUB..........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 10:02 PM~10851937
> *depends witch one ur talking about! :biggrin: working on 2 more hopperz remember?   but steady working on them should be hopping soon, bigger and better inches..... :0
> *


loco say i want to have one for each class :0 echale ganas and if you need any help just let me know. im back at colorado at nights trying to finish la chancla before dead line. bowties is getting down on the body and paint should be ready for dros soon :biggrin:


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

In the club too.....Damn I heard he worked in the restroom at La bears..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:16 AM~10852065
> *loco say i want to have one for each class :0  echale ganas and if you need any help just let me know. im back at colorado at nights trying to finish la chancla before dead line. bowties is getting down on the body and paint should be ready for dros soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 11 2008, 10:17 PM~10852072
> *In the club too.....Damn I heard he worked in the restroom at La bears..
> *


I WORKED DAT JAW OF URS IN DA RESTROOM AT LABEARS.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Im new to this shit...I got to pay to get full features or what???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 10:05 PM~10851962
> *DID SOMEBOY SAY FORD???????? :uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


  bet you wont dont Do that when you get them 13 hours head gaskets


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 10:05 PM~10851962
> *DID SOMEBOY SAY FORD???????? :uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:18 AM~10852089
> *I WORKED DAT ASS OF URS IN DA RESTROOM AT LABEARS.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ARE YOU SURE YOUR NOT SAYING THAT TO GUY ,BECUZ IF YOU ARE THAT PIC OF YOU SUCKING ON A STRAW IN THE CLUB IS SAYING A LOT ABOUT YOU RIGHT NOW......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:twak: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 AM~10852093
> * bet you wont dont Do that when you get  them 13 hours head gaskets
> *


HE'LL BE SHAKING IN HIS HIGH HEELS THEN.........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow+Jun 11 2008, 10:18 PM~10852090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ESPECKY ESPANICH OR ENGLICH :uh:


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 10:18 PM~10852089
> *I WORKED DAT ASS OF URS IN DA RESTROOM AT LABEARS.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnit.................................I wasnt there you showed that video on your phone talkin bout thats your new sugar daddy...Hey G whatever gets the caddy done faster homie...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 12 2008, 12:20 AM~10852109
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Fucking with ya....My *****...its Ro


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 10:22 PM~10852127
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 11 2008, 10:22 PM~10852126
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnit.................................I wasnt there you showed that video on your phone talkin bout thats your new sugar daddy...Hey G whatever gets the caddy done faster homie...
> *


ROMEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TAKE UR ASS OUTBACK AND WORK ON DAT RAGEDY ASS REGAL OF URS!!!!!!!!!!***** WE GOT SOME ****** TO SERVE AND U WANA GET ON LAYITLOW??????????? UR MAKING THE MISTAKE OF UR LIFE!!!!THIS SHIT WORSE THAN CRACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:24 AM~10852145
> *Fucking with ya....My *****...its Ro
> *


YOU HAD THAT MAN SWEATING IN HIS PANTIES.......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 11 2008, 10:24 PM~10852145
> *Fucking with ya....My *****...its Ro
> *


WAS HANNENIN MA *****???????? I SEEN DAT PIC IN UR PROFILE AND NEW IT WAS U OFF TOP


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 12 2008, 12:25 AM~10852149
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jun 11 2008, 10:26 PM~10852159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: .................................AINT WANT EVERYBODY TO MY DEEP SECRETS............ :uh: :uh:


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Shit its to damn hot.......Whenever I finish youll be the first one I serve...Ill even bring you a fruity drink with a banana in it just how you like..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:05 AM~10851962
> *DID SOMEBOY SAY FORD???????? :uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


thats how sic people gonna feel when they see me rolling on my town car con un 350..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:28 AM~10852187
> * :uh:  :uh:  :uh: .................................AINT WANT EVERYBODY TO MY DEEP SECRETS............ :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 10:27 PM~10852172
> *WHAT UP HOMIE???
> *


NUN TRYN TO RELAX A LIL BIT ... THEN GO BACK TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Shit its to damn hot......This shit is bad....Ragedy ok here we go dont start something you cant finish....I leave you like a hot meal............served up..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 11 2008, 10:32 PM~10852216
> *Shit its to damn hot.......Whenever I finish youll be the first one I serve...Ill even bring you a fruity drink with a banana in it just how you like..
> *


DAS WAT IM TALKIN BOUT.................MAKE SURE U AND JACOB DONT WEAR OUT THAT BANANA B4 YALL GIVE IT TO ME THO...........CUZ I KNOW HOW BOTH YALL OL SWEETBOOTY ASS ****** BE FLIRTING WIT EACHOTHER................. :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 10:28 PM~10852187
> *BISH AINT U GOT SOME SPEAKERS OR SOME INTERIOR TO BE WORKING ON????????????????
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: .................................AINT WANT EVERYBODY TO MY DEEP SECRETS............ :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: AINT IT PAST UR BED TIME????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:16 AM~10852065
> *loco say i want to have one for each class :0  echale ganas and if you need any help just let me know. im back at colorado at nights trying to finish la chancla before dead line. bowties is getting down on the body and paint should be ready for dros soon  :biggrin:
> *


my *****!!!gotta put it down!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 10:32 PM~10852217
> *thats how sic people gonna feel when they see me rolling on my town car con un 350..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 12 2008, 12:34 AM~10852241
> *NUN TRYN TO RELAX A LIL BIT ... THEN GO BACK TO WORK :biggrin:
> *


BEEN RELAXING ALL DAY....... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow+Jun 11 2008, 10:35 PM~10852248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!I STILL GOTA WATCH SPORTCENTER TILL 3 IN DA MORNING!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 11 2008, 10:36 PM~10852253
> *my *****!!!gotta put it down!!
> *


 UH OH


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 10:38 PM~10852268
> *SHUP FATBOY AND HIT ME UP MANANA SO WE CAN TEAR DA CLUB UP B4 I GO OUTOF TOWN 4 MY BDAY IMA HIT UP SHADOW BAR SO U NEED TO COME KICK IT WIT YA BOY
> NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!I STILL GOTA WATCH SPORTCENTER TILL 3 IN DA MORNING!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MUST B NICE I STILL GOTTA WORK TILL 3 N DA MORNIN


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Coca Pearl :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn, does the houston lowriders topic ever rest?

this shit is always at the top


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

LATER GOTTA GO FINISH THIS MF CAR!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Jun 11 2008, 10:49 PM~10851788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just wondering wtf those 2 DUDES were doing at labaers. :scrutinize: 


and that ****** calls him ROMEO 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jun 11 2008, 10:39 PM~10852274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 UNLOWRIDER SHIT TO SPEAK BOUT IN HERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 10:38 PM~10852268
> *SHUP FATBOY AND HIT ME UP MANANA SO WE CAN TEAR DA CLUB UP B4 I GO OUTOF TOWN 4 MY BDAY IMA HIT UP SHADOW BAR SO U NEED TO COME KICK IT WIT YA BOY
> NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!I STILL GOTA WATCH SPORTCENTER TILL 3 IN DA MORNING!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Up late watching sporstcenter in your panties and small wife beater......Nah for real though let me know and we'll ride...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 12 2008, 12:40 AM~10852282
> *Coca Pearl :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP SWEETHEART HOW THINGS GOING?


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 10:42 PM~10852295
> *dunno    :ugh:
> just wondering wtf those 2 DUDES were doing at labaers.    :scrutinize:
> and that ****** calls him  ROMEO
> ...


I wasnt there......Noe said you invited him to watch you dance...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 11 2008, 10:43 PM~10852300
> *Up late watching sporstcenter in your panties and small wife beater......Nah for real though let me know and we'll ride...
> *


DONT 4GET THE FRUITY DRINK IN MY HAND..................... :biggrin: .............BET DAT WE GON TEAR DA CLUB UP MANANA THEN!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 12:42 AM~10852295
> *
> just wondering wtf those 2 DUDES were doing at labaers.    :scrutinize:
> and that ****** calls him  ROMEO
> ...


IN THE RESTROOM HANDLING BUSINESS FROM WHAT I READ.......... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 11 2008, 11:45 PM~10852315
> *I wasnt there......Noe said you invited him to watch you dance...
> *


hold up there rookie.. watch your tone.. and how about you go work on that hoo doo of yours.. bitch look like it has more dings then a chinese phonebook.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 11:46 PM~10852322
> *DONT 4GET THE FRUITY DRINK IN MY HAND..................... :biggrin: .............BET DAT WE GON TEAR DA CLUB UP MANANA THEN!!!
> *


oh shit.. is this dude Romeo? your club hoppin potna? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 10:47 PM~10852326
> *hold up there rookie..    watch your tone..    and how about you go work on that hoo doo of yours..  bitch look like it has more dings then a chinese phonebook.
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!ROMEO DIZ ***** MUST NOT NO DA BIDNIZZ ROUND HERE....................


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 12:47 AM~10852326
> *hold up there rookie..    watch your tone..    and how about you go work on that hoo doo of yours..  bitch look like it has more dings then a chinese phonebook.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still lol @


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 10:44 PM~10852311
> *WHAT'S UP SWEETHEART HOW THINGS GOING?
> *


Good! Today well I guess I should say yesterday lol was my b-day! The BIG 31! Lol I feel old! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 10:50 PM~10852351
> *oh shit.. is this dude Romeo?  your club hoppin potna?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: BITCH PLEASE GO ON SOMEWHERE WIT DAT LAME ASS SHIT.................FYI DAS MY ***** MARCOS DAT WILL BUST YO ASS.....................DA ***** IN DA RED IS ME..............DAT WILL DISLOCATE MY SHOULDER AND STILL BUST YO FATASS..............AND MY ***** ROMEO................WELL LETS JUST SAY HELL MAKE YO FAT ASS SQUEEEL LIKE DA PIG U IS..................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 10:53 PM~10852377
> *still lol @
> 
> 
> ...


OH AND IF U REALLY WANA KNOW, DAS MY ***** REGGIE..........HELL PUT A BULLET IN UR ASS FASTER THAN U CAN DOWN A HOTWING...........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 12 2008, 12:53 AM~10852378
> *Good! Today well I guess I should say yesterday lol was my b-day! The BIG 31! Lol I feel old! :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY B-LATED BIRTHDAY. IS ALL ABOUT GETTING WISER NOT OLDER........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 11:54 PM~10852385
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: BITCH PLEASE GO ON SOMEWHERE WIT DAT LAME ASS SHIT.................FYI DAS MY ***** MARCOS DAT WILL BUST YO ASS.....................DA ***** IN DA RED IS ME..............DAT WILL DISLOCATE MY SHOULDER AND STILL BUST YO FATASS..............AND MY ***** ROMEO................WELL LETS JUST SAY HELL MAKE YO FAT ASS SQUEEEL LIKE DA PIG U IS..................
> *


fk you, go blow on your tuba bitch. o' fruity drink suckin, tuba playin, consuming ass fk'n ***.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 11:55 PM~10852393
> *OH AND IF U REALLY WANA KNOW, DAS MY ***** REGGIE..........HELL PUT A BULLET IN UR ASS FASTER THAN U CAN DOWN A HOTWING...........
> *


yeah, he looks real gangsta. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:54 AM~10852385
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: BITCH PLEASE GO ON SOMEWHERE WIT DAT LAME ASS SHIT.................FYI DAS MY ***** MARCOS DAT WILL BUST YO ASS.....................DA ***** IN DA RED IS ME..............DAT WILL DISLOCATE MY SHOULDER AND STILL BUST YO FATASS..............AND MY ***** ROMEO................WELL LETS JUST SAY HELL MAKE YO FAT ASS SQUEEEL LIKE DA PIG U IS..................
> *


YOU GOT A TEAM TO HOLD DOWN THE FORT........


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 10:47 PM~10852326
> *hold up there rookie..    watch your tone..    and how about you go work on that hoo doo of yours..  bitch look like it has more dings then a chinese phonebook.
> 
> 
> ...


Watch my tone or what.....You started it now you get your feelings hurt...Ive never heard of chinese dude with ding as a last name...Good try though..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 10:56 PM~10852398
> *HAPPY B-LATED BIRTHDAY. IS ALL ABOUT GETTING WISER NOT OLDER........
> *


Right!!!! and thanks!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 10:57 PM~10852404
> *fk you, go blow on your tuba bitch.  o' fruity drink suckin, tuba playin, consuming ass fk'n ***.
> *


AWWWWWWWWWWWWW WA HAPPEEEEEENNNNNNN.........SOMEBODY GETTING THERE HIGH CHOLESTOREL ALL HIGH N SHIT??????GO ON SOMEWHERE WIT THEM LAME ASS COMBACKS.................***** JUST MAD CUZ YO EXTRA HEAVY DUTY ASS CANT GO TO DA CLUBS AND I BE THERE GETTING MO ASS ON ACCIDENT THEN U HAVE ON PURPOSE...............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 12 2008, 12:59 AM~10852423
> *Right!!!! and thanks!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 11:59 PM~10852427
> *AWWWWWWWWWWWWW WA HAPPEEEEEENNNNNNN.........SOMEBODY GETTING THERE HIGH CHOLESTOREL ALL HIGH N SHIT??????GO ON SOMEWHERE WIT THEM LAME ASS COMBACKS.................***** JUST MAD CUZ YO EXTRA HEAVY DUTY ASS CANT GO TO DA CLUBS AND I BE THERE GETTING MO ASS ON ACCIDENT THEN U HAVE ON PURPOSE...............
> *


bitch, you one take shit all serious.. you even went out and got a haircut when i clowned on your baby afro.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I'M GOING NIGHT NIGHT YA'LL HAVE FUN AND BE SAFE.......


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Devious go to the club and get charged twice....For 2 people...He got a tow strap for a seat belt....***** use a colcha for a towel...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 10:57 PM~10852411
> *yeah, he looks real gangsta.    :uh:
> *


LOOKS DONT MEAN SHIT.....................I MEAN..................LOOK AT YOU.............AND U CLAME TO BE MR"GANSTA"........



> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 11 2008, 10:58 PM~10852413
> *YOU GOT A TEAM TO HOLD DOWN THE FORT........
> *


AINT A TEAM HOMIE JUST MY ****** THAT I FUCKS WIT..................I DONE BEEN IN MORE SHIT WIT THESE DUDES IN A WEEKEND THAN SOME FOLKS HAVE IN THERE WHOLE LIFE..........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:01 PM~10852436
> *bitch, you one take shit all serious.. you even went out and got a haircut when i clowned on your baby afro.
> *


BITCH PLEASE I CUT MY HAIR CUZ I WAS TIRED OF UR NANA TRYING TO PULL ON MY SHIT WHEN I WAS IN DA MAGNOLIA AREA ZIP CODE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:03 AM~10852446
> *BITCH PLEASE I CUT MY HAIR CUZ I WAS TIRED OF UR NANA TRYING TO PULL ON MY SHIT WHEN I WAS IN DA MAGNOLIA AREA ZIP CODE
> *


you cut your hair cause your a sensitive bitch, that got mad ****** was clownin on you. and come to my hood, i'll slap the fk out of you.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 11 2008, 11:01 PM~10852437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH I WAS IN UR HOOD WHEN I "OWED" U SOME TACO MONEY DAT U SAID U WAS GON SLAP ME THEN....................DA FUK HAPPENED FAT BOY????????? INSTEAD YO ASS WAS THERE BEING FRIENDLY AND HAVING CONVERSATION WITA ***** N SHIT..................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:08 AM~10852475
> *WE HAVING A WHOLE LOTA FUN!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> BITCH I WAS IN UR HOOD WHEN I "OWED" U SOME TACO MONEY DAT U SAID U WAS GON SLAP ME THEN....................DA FUK HAPPENED FAT BOY????????? INSTEAD YO ASS WAS THERE BEING FRIENDLY AND HAVING CONVERSATION WITA ***** N SHIT..................
> *


bitch, i said "where fk is my money" and you get all fk'n quiet and changing subject. and last time i seen you at lone's house. i was like "what you wanna box or what *****" and your ass was all fk'n quiet and skurred. so stfu with all your tough talk, you a pussy.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RAGALAC, cali rydah, Medusa

CALI WAT UP BIG HOMIE...............JASON WAT UP FAM??


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Devious hidin or what this aint hide and go seek......OL houdini ass *****


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

This shit is like crack......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:11 AM~10852484
> *Devious hidin or what this aint hide and go seek......OL houdini ass *****
> *


i'm too fat to hide!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:10 PM~10852481
> *bitch, i said "where fk is my money"  and you get all fk'n quiet and changing subject.  and last time i seen you at lone's house. i was like "what you wanna box or what *****"  and your ass was all fk'n quiet and skurred.  so stfu with all your tough talk, you a pussy.
> *


U ASKED FOR UR MONEY AND I SAID..................PSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BITCH PLEASE U AINT GETTIN SHIT......................AND YO FAT ASS AINT SAY A MODAFUCKIN THING TO ME AT KENN HOUSE I WAS SITTIN RIGHT NEXT TO UR ASS DA WHOLE TIME AND U QUIET AS A CHURCH MOUSE..........INSTEAD U PM A ***** AND INVITE A ***** TO GO EAT WINGS WIT U N SHIT...................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:14 AM~10852497
> *U ASKED FOR UR MONEY AND I SAID..................PSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BITCH PLEASE U AINT GETTIN SHIT......................AND YO FAT ASS AINT SAY A MODAFUCKIN THING TO ME AT KENN HOUSE I WAS SITTIN RIGHT NEXT TO UR ASS DA WHOLE TIME AND U QUIET AS A CHURCH MOUSE..........INSTEAD U PM A ***** AND INVITE A ***** TO GO EAT WINGS WIT U N SHIT...................
> *


naw *****.. your bitch ass spent most the time on lone's computer fk'n around on myspace sending hoes love letters..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:11 AM~10852483
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RAGALAC, cali rydah, Medusa
> 
> ...


Whatz up homie  You been doing alright


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:15 PM~10852504
> *naw *****..  your bitch ass spent most the time on lone's computer fk'n around on myspace sending hoes love letters..
> *


***** DAT WAS U AND SLIM TRYING TO HAVE A PHONE SEX THREESOME WIT OL WHITE ASS "THE ARTIST FORMERLY KNOWN AS HOUSTONCOCHINA"....................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 11 2008, 11:15 PM~10852508
> *Whatz up homie   You been doing alright
> *


STILL LIVING HOMIE I CANT COMPLAIN................WAT UP WIT U OL FAMOUS MTV ROCKSTAR ASS *****!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:17 AM~10852512
> ****** DAT WAS U AND SLIM TRYING TO HAVE A PHONE SEX THREESOME WIT OL WHITE ASS "THE ARTIST FORMERLY KNOWN AS HOUSTONCOCHINA"....................
> *


naw, that was slim.. it was week of valentines.. he was promising her chocolate covered strawberrys. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

enough fk'n with ya'll fruity drink, olive garden pimps.. im out this bitch.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:18 PM~10852520
> *naw, that was slim..  it was week of valentines.. he was promising her chocolate covered strawberrys.    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OL CALLIN A HOE WHILE POSE TO KICKIN IT WIT YO PATNAS AND OFFERING HER DATES N SHIT ASS ******.......... :uh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:18 AM~10852518
> *STILL LIVING HOMIE I CANT COMPLAIN................WAT UP WIT U OL FAMOUS MTV ROCKSTAR ASS *****!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Its not me its all about the REGAL!!!!! Shit homie thats the 5th time she has been on tv!


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Shit im gonna go work on my dinged out regal....Holla


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 11 2008, 11:21 PM~10852535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGALE CHINGALE WEY!!!!!!!!!IM OUT TOO GOTA GO CATCH SPORTSCENTER :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 11 2008, 11:11 PM~10852483
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RAGALAC, cali rydah, Medusa
> 
> ...


what up with you...same shit goin on out here in l.a. but ill be back next week.... :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:29 AM~10852562
> *ME TOO IM DONE FUCKIN WIT U WING SUCKIN,TURKEY NECK HAVING ASS NICCAS.......
> LOL DATS WAT UP HOMIE DAT MEANS WHEN ITS TIME TO SELL SENTIMENTAL VALUE GONA BE A MODAFUCKA HU??LOL
> 
> ...


she not going anywhere unless someone offers a crazy amount of money!!
Then all that SENTIMENTAL VALUE goes out the door.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:24 AM~10852145
> *Fucking with ya....My *****...its Ro
> *


*LOCK IT UUUUUUP!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jun 11 2008, 09:43 PM~10850234
> *The little black boy turns to the little mexican kid sitting next to him
> 
> and laughs......!!! The mexican kids laughs back and say I'm a
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 01:15 AM~10852504
> *naw *****..  your bitch ass spent most the time on lone's computer fk'n around on myspace sending hoes love letters..
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:21 PM~10852535
> *enough fk'n with ya'll fruity drink, olive garden pimps.. im out this bitch.
> *


I knew I'd find you here. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2008, 08:48 AM~10853316
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY.
> *


yo


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2008, 08:17 AM~10853482
> *yo
> *


QUE PASA WEY :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

iPhone related:

ok...I enjoy getting picture messages, but I am looking through apple site and I see that iPhone does the SMS (text version of text messaging) but doesnt do MMS (Messaging with pictures attached). I was told by a techie friend that you have to log on to some page to view attachments as they are stripped from the TXT msgs sent by phones that CAN do MMS like my Blackjack presenly can....it sounds like something minor, but to me thats an important feature and if the new iPhone doesnt do it, 3G or not, its not worth getting to me.

Does anyone here have the iPhone 1.0 and if so does it have the same problem?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 12 2008, 08:09 AM~10853437
> *I knew I'd find you here. :biggrin:
> *


stalker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2008, 09:00 AM~10853695
> *iPhone related:
> 
> ok...I enjoy getting picture messages,  but I am looking through apple site and I see that iPhone does the SMS (text version of text messaging) but doesnt do MMS (Messaging with pictures attached). I was told by a techie friend that you have to log on to some page to view attachments as they are stripped from the TXT msgs sent by phones that CAN do MMS like my Blackjack presenly can....it sounds like something minor, but to me thats an important feature and if the new iPhone doesnt do it, 3G or not, its not worth getting to me.
> ...












i'd get this phone.. i like it. shyt, i'm posting from it right now. 


oh, and that lower price for new iphone is b/s.. they add on $10 more per month on a 2 year contract.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2008, 09:00 AM~10853695
> *iPhone related:
> 
> ok...I enjoy getting picture messages,  but I am looking through apple site and I see that iPhone does the SMS (text version of text messaging) but doesnt do MMS (Messaging with pictures attached). I was told by a techie friend that you have to log on to some page to view attachments as they are stripped from the TXT msgs sent by phones that CAN do MMS like my Blackjack presenly can....it sounds like something minor, but to me thats an important feature and if the new iPhone doesnt do it, 3G or not, its not worth getting to me.
> ...


My homboy said he never had picture messages with his iphone and the 1st one he had when it came out the screen started to bubble under the glass... so idonno about them iphones.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2008, 10:00 AM~10853695
> *iPhone related:
> 
> ok...I enjoy getting picture messages,  but I am looking through apple site and I see that iPhone does the SMS (text version of text messaging) but doesnt do MMS (Messaging with pictures attached). I was told by a techie friend that you have to log on to some page to view attachments as they are stripped from the TXT msgs sent by phones that CAN do MMS like my Blackjack presenly can....it sounds like something minor, but to me thats an important feature and if the new iPhone doesnt do it, 3G or not, its not worth getting to me.
> ...


THAT WOULD BE A MAJOR PROBLEM TO ME AS WELL. THAT'S WHY I GOT THIS ONE 








AND IT WORKS PERFECT FOR PICTURE MESSAGES. GREAT PICTURE. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2008, 10:31 AM~10853840
> *:happysad:
> *


YOU STILL SICK? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 12 2008, 09:40 AM~10853904
> *YOU STILL SICK? :dunno:
> *


Yea but I'm starting to feel better.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2008, 10:00 AM~10853695
> *iPhone related:
> 
> ok...I enjoy getting picture messages,  but I am looking through apple site and I see that iPhone does the SMS (text version of text messaging) but doesnt do MMS (Messaging with pictures attached). I was told by a techie friend that you have to log on to some page to view attachments as they are stripped from the TXT msgs sent by phones that CAN do MMS like my Blackjack presenly can....it sounds like something minor, but to me thats an important feature and if the new iPhone doesnt do it, 3G or not, its not worth getting to me.
> ...


TO MUCH TECH STUFF FROM ME. I JUST USE THE PHONE TO MAKE AND RECV CALLS ON. IF CHICK WANT TO SEND ME PIC I TELL HER DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME BETTER YOU SHOW UP AT DOOR NAKED.


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Dualhex......The Ihone you speak of you cannot receive pics...You have log on to another website and check out your images there. I had to do it for friend that has an iphone....Get a primeco phone those are bad ass


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 12 2008, 05:32 AM~10853096
> *LOCK IT UUUUUUP!!!!
> *


LOCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hold the steering wheel..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2008, 10:55 AM~10853992
> *Yea but I'm starting to feel better.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

SIGUELE TOMANDO :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 12 2008, 11:46 AM~10854298
> *LOCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Hold the steering wheel..
> *




*HA HA HA*
ABOUT TIME YOU LOG IN TO THE ADDICTION :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Shit I berly got on last night...It is crack..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 12 2008, 09:25 AM~10853806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about the actual cam...is it still a crappy VGA or are we into MegaPixels now?


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

I beleive it is 2 megapixels......Phones are fragile though...cannot be dropped once or you will end up with cracked screen....Friend broke 2 in 1 week....broke his and the replacement phone...


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Hecho am I in your FAVe 5..........Vale mas guey


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:30 PM~10854651
> *I beleive it is 2 megapixels......Phones are fragile though...cannot be dropped once or you will end up with cracked screen....Friend broke 2 in 1 week....broke his and the replacement phone...
> *


MAYBE HE CALLED ME TO GET IT REPLACED :biggrin: 

SMALL WORLD :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:32 PM~10854668
> *Hecho am I in your FAVe 5..........Vale mas guey
> *


NO WEY! YO NO TENGO ESO WEY


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........................................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.. sleepy sleepy sleepy .


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 01:13 PM~10855020
> *zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........................................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...................zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.. sleepy sleepy sleepy .
> *


PONTE A TRABAJAR :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 12 2008, 11:17 AM~10855054
> *PONTE A TRABAJAR :biggrin:
> *


un chingo de saueno . worked till 4 last night and was at the shop at 7 this morning . TODO SEA POR LA CHANCLA VOLADORA :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 11:20 AM~10855076
> *:biggrin:
> *


q rollo mario whats going on


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2008, 12:26 PM~10854601
> *Have AT&T not T-mobile, heard some negative stuff about sidekick, not sure if it was the original one, the one made cheaper with less features or the slide instead of swingscreen one.
> *


I have AT&T too. I have the Nokia N75, never have any problems with any type of multimedia messaging :cheesy: I have a friend that works for AT&T in Katy if you want her info PM me


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 01:19 PM~10855062
> *un chingo de saueno . worked till 4 last night and was at the shop at 7 this morning . TODO SEA POR LA CHANCLA VOLADORA  :biggrin:
> *


I CAN'T BE OUT THE LATE WIFEY WILL GET MAD.......... :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 12 2008, 11:40 AM~10855245
> *I CAN'T BE OUT THE LATE WIFEY WILL GET MAD.......... :angry:
> *


shit gots to get dat paper plus is fun


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 01:19 PM~10855062
> *un chingo de saueno . worked till 4 last night and was at the shop at 7 this morning . TODO SEA POR LA CHANCLA VOLADORA  :biggrin:
> *


JA JA JA! LA CHANCLA VOLADORA! :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 12 2008, 11:44 AM~10855275
> *JA JA JA! LA CHANCLA VOLADORA! :roflmao:
> *


yes sirrrr hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 

I'LL LEAVE WIFEY AT HOME, BUT BRING ME ONE AND I'LL BRING YOU GATORADE....... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

get the lg voyager then.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 12 2008, 11:49 AM~10855312
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'LL LEAVE WIFEY AT HOME, BUT BRING ME ONE AND I'LL BRING YOU GATORADE....... :cheesy:
> *


cool and sum cigs :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 01:55 PM~10855363
> *cool and sum cigs  :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE 10 PACKS IN CIGS IN FREEZER......... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 12 2008, 11:59 AM~10855391
> *I HAVE 10 PACKS IN CIGS IN FREEZER......... :biggrin:
> *


  marlboro lights please


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 12 2008, 11:06 AM~10854448
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> SIGUELE TOMANDO :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 02:00 PM~10855400
> * marlboro lights please
> *


THAT ALL I SMOKE................ :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 12 2008, 12:05 PM~10855427
> *THAT ALL I SMOKE................ :biggrin:
> *


than is settle what kind of girl u want asian mexican white , purtorican black oh thereis a couple of russians :worship:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 02:11 PM~10855475
> *than is settle what kind of girl u want asian mexican white , purtorican black oh thereis a couple of russians  :worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 02:00 PM~10855400
> * marlboro lights please
> *


ANY PROGRESS PICS OF LA CHANCLA? :wow:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2008, 12:27 PM~10855140
> *I have AT&T too. I have the Nokia N75, never have any problems with any type of multimedia messaging :cheesy: I have a friend that works for AT&T in Katy if you want her info PM me
> *



Sounds good but what can she do for me?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 02:11 PM~10855475
> *than is settle what kind of girl u want asian mexican white , purtorican black oh thereis a couple of russians  :worship:
> *


I LIKE ASIAN CHICKS BEING THEY LIKE IT IN THE ASS, BUT MY CHOICE IS MORE WITH THE MEXICAN CHICKS. ONLY THING A WHITE CHICK CAN DO FOR ME IS PAY NEXT MONTHS BILLS BEING THAT THIS MONTH BILLS ARE PAID ALREADY...

OR THEN I HAVE A FEW OTHER PROJECTS THAT NEED TO GET COMPLETED............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2008, 02:30 PM~10855622
> *Sounds good but what can she do for me?
> *


ANYTING YOU WANT.............. :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

whats da deal coco


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:42 PM~10855252
> *shit gots to get dat paper plus is fun
> 
> 
> ...


hrny brn eyes?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 12 2008, 02:22 PM~10855558
> *:0
> *


I GOT FIRST CHOICE...... :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2008, 10:26 AM~10854601
> *Have AT&T not T-mobile, heard some negative stuff about sidekick, not sure if it was the original one, the one made cheaper with less features or the slide instead of swingscreen one.Bubble under the glass?  Hmmm well I also have a 30GB Ipod Video, which I wanted to use iPhone for music as much as my ipod....maybe retire the ipod to an external hard drive with the drive capability and not use it for music anymore, although the iphones are one 8 and 16 GB
> Also a T-mobile phone I cant have....I like the sidekick except for with messaging, adding recipients sucks.  The Moto SLVR, I could go by checking off people on Blackjack I have to add one by one, each time searching through list. The web browser on Blackjack sucks too...iPhone one looks better, so I figure if I am already paying for unlimited web, may as well get more real web experience.
> How about the actual cam...is it still a crappy VGA or are we into MegaPixels now?
> *


most of the problems were wit the first ones..............i no alot of people that dont ,or didnt like these phones but the lx and slider are wayyyyyyyyyyyy much better than the first 3 sideckicks..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DH i think you should go with the pantech duo or the blackberry pearl. but if you wanna be one of those queers that has to be able to say you have an iphone, go ahead. but everything i heard about em is bad. 

short talk time
small memory and not expandable 
bubbled screens
no picture messaging


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 02:16 PM~10855966
> *most of the problems were wit the first ones..............i no alot of people that dont ,or didnt like these phones but the lx and slider are wayyyyyyyyyyyy much better than the first 3 sideckicks..........
> *


that first sidekick felt cheap. like a kids toy. thats why i didn't get it. but this LX i just got is nice. navigates easy.. only part i dont like its the phonebook and trying to text mutiple people at once. was easier with my razr. but its worth it, cause this phone does just about everything, even checked my tire pressure and scanned my cars computer!! 



oh, and the slide is basicly the exact same as the lx,but slide is made by motorola and LX is made by Sharp, but both use danger. and have ALL the same features. reason i went with lx is cause my chunky fingeres would have trouble with slide's smaller keys. oh, and the lx has a higher resolution screen then the slide. 

and DH, fk ATT, you can get an unlocked phone and use it.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

The world is coming to an end soon!! I come here to read and laugh at all the crazyness Devious Sixty8 gives daily and what do I find? 

Devious being all proper, articulate, informative, and helpfull... hno: hno: 

I'm scared, is this a sing of the apocalypse?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 12 2008, 02:40 PM~10856178
> *The world is coming to an end soon!! I come here to read and laugh at all the crazyness Devious Sixty8 gives daily and what do I find?
> 
> Devious being all proper, articulate, informative, and helpfull...      hno:  hno:
> ...


:uh: fk you ***** 






ok,is that better?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 01:42 PM~10856204
> *:uh:  fk you *****
> ok,is that better?
> *



Si señor... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 01:27 PM~10856071
> *that first sidekick felt cheap.  like a kids toy.    thats why i didn't get it. but this LX i just got is nice.  navigates easy..  only part i dont like its the phonebook and trying to text mutiple people at once.  was easier with my razr.  but its worth it, cause this phone does just about everything, even checked my tire pressure and scanned my cars computer!!
> oh, and the slide is basicly the exact same as the lx,but slide is made by motorola and LX is made by Sharp, but both use danger.    and have ALL the same features.  reason i went with lx is cause my chunky fingeres would have trouble with slide's smaller keys.  oh, and the lx has a higher resolution screen then the slide.
> 
> ...


got insurance on dat sidekick??????? :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2008, 08:48 AM~10853316
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY.
> *


TODO PUTO!!! :0 MIGHT AS WELL SAY "HELLO".... :biggrin: QUE ROLLO WUEY, WAT U GOT GOING ON UR SIDE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 02:52 PM~10856284
> *got insurance on dat sidekick??????? :biggrin:
> *


  


insurance job? :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 02:57 PM~10856320
> *
> insurance job?  :0
> *


snitches might be listening hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 12 2008, 12:23 PM~10855570
> *ANY PROGRESS PICS OF LA CHANCLA? :wow:
> *


still on the body work . body men got sick and now working at nights but we be back at it this weekend i hop


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 11:21 AM~10855085
> *q rollo mario whats going on
> *


nothing! just tring to get new ideas for tha cuttys new :0 well cant say!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 12 2008, 12:37 PM~10855679
> *I LIKE ASIAN CHICKS BEING THEY LIKE IT IN THE ASS, BUT MY CHOICE IS MORE WITH THE MEXICAN CHICKS. ONLY THING A WHITE CHICK CAN DO FOR ME IS PAY NEXT MONTHS BILLS BEING THAT THIS MONTH BILLS ARE PAID ALREADY...
> 
> OR THEN I HAVE A FEW OTHER PROJECTS THAT NEED TO GET COMPLETED............
> *


asian girls :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 04:05 PM~10856372
> *asian girls :worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 02:05 PM~10855879
> *hrny brn eyes?
> *


Haha! No!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 01:05 PM~10855879
> *hrny brn eyes?
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 02:04 PM~10856366
> *nothing! just tring to get new ideas for tha cuttys new  :0  well cant say!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 02:05 PM~10855879
> *hrny brn eyes?
> *


Haha! No!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2008, 03:14 PM~10856436
> *Haha! No!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 02:14 PM~10856434
> *:0  :0  :0  hno:
> *


next time on tha street! bumper checking :uh: on tha single :wow:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 12 2008, 02:40 PM~10856178
> *The world is coming to an end soon!! I come here to read and laugh at all the crazyness Devious Sixty8 gives daily and what do I find?
> 
> Devious being all proper, articulate, informative, and helpfull...      hno:  hno:
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmmmm yea....as with the original iPhone...the moment has passed. I will be passing on iPhone 3G. Besides...its apple, and if the iPhone is anything like the iPod, which this 3G version is a good indicator, there will likely be more revisions to the iPhone in the near future....I am sure they will get this shit right sooner or later. For now, imma just keep my Blackjack. 

I could get an unlocked phone....if I can find one for the same 199....which I seriously doubt.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 03:15 PM~10856441
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2008, 04:14 PM~10856436
> *Haha! No!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 02:18 PM~10856461
> *next time on tha street! bumper checking :uh: on tha single :wow:
> *


  tomorrow ? :dunno: Channelview . heard there is a house call hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 04:34 PM~10856567
> *  tomorrow ? :dunno: Channelview . heard there is a house call  hno:
> *


   :uh:  FO REAL!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 02:36 PM~10856580
> *    :uh:   FO REAL!!
> *


 :biggrin: be there to put it in camera i hop i dont fall asleep :biggrin: too much work


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 04:36 PM~10856580
> *    :uh:   FO REAL!!
> *


I SEE SOMEONE PICKED UP A LINK BASKET............ :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

3 Anonymous Users)
:scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 04:42 PM~10856623
> *3 Anonymous Users)
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MUST BE THAT LOCOCHIRIOS AGAINST ROLLA THE ONE THAT HANGS WITH BIG BROWN CREW.....SOUNDS MORE LIKE A SUMA WREASTLER MATCH TO ME!!! :cheesy: :roflmao:ITS A HOUSE CALL ALRIGHT.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 02:44 PM~10856648
> *MUST BE THAT LOCOCHIRIOS AGAINST ROLLA THE ONE THAT HANGS WITH BIG BROWN CREW.....SOUNDS MORE LIKE A SUMA WREASTLER MATCH TO ME!!! :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 12 2008, 03:28 PM~10856518
> *:tears:
> *


Lol! Dork.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2008, 04:57 PM~10856758
> *Lol! Dork.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 02:44 PM~10856648
> *MUST BE THAT LOCOCHIRIOS AGAINST ROLLA THE ONE THAT HANGS WITH BIG BROWN CREW.....SOUNDS MORE LIKE A SUMA WREASTLER MATCH TO ME!!! :cheesy:  :roflmao:ITS A HOUSE CALL ALRIGHT.
> *


sounds like hopping is tha next thing other than tha heat in houston? :biggrin: singles or doubles fuck it who cares lets have fun :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: it dont have to be a show to rep


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 02:44 PM~10856648
> *MUST BE THAT LOCOCHIRIOS AGAINST ROLLA THE ONE THAT HANGS WITH BIG BROWN CREW.....SOUNDS MORE LIKE A SUMA WREASTLER MATCH TO ME!!! :cheesy:  :roflmao:ITS A HOUSE CALL ALRIGHT.
> *


i'll try to make it. :biggrin: lets get tha hopping :wow: :wow:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 12 2008, 02:38 PM~10856596
> *:biggrin: be there to put it in camera i hop i dont fall asleep  :biggrin:  too much work
> *


i wanna see if i dont make it :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 05:46 PM~10857071
> *sounds like hopping is tha next thing other than tha heat in houston? :biggrin: singles or doubles fuck it who cares lets have fun :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: it dont have to be a show to rep
> *


THATS HOW WE DO IT, AND U KNOW THIS MANNNNN....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 03:51 PM~10857118
> *THATS HOW WE DO IT, AND U KNOW THIS MANNNNN....
> *


ju know it!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 05:51 PM~10857112
> *i wanna see if i dont make it :thumbsup:
> *


$15 TO WATCH, $10 TO HOP ON MY BLOCK! :angry: GOT TO FIX MY MY STREET HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 03:55 PM~10857160
> *$15 TO WATCH, $10 TO HOP ON MY BLOCK! :angry: GOT TO FIX MY MY STREET HOMIE... :biggrin:
> *


este waey? no homie discount :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Jun 11 2008, 11:49 PM~10851788
> *what did happen to impala65  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 



:wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 12 2008, 05:56 PM~10857180
> *este waey? no homie discount :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ILL THINK ABOUT IT! HEY HEARD UR CAR SCREAMING COME BACK WHEN I LEFT UR HOUSE THE OTHER DAY!! IT WOULD LOOK REAL NICE WITH THE NEW GUTS.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:32 AM~10852216
> *Shit its to damn hot.......Whenever I finish youll be the first one I serve...Ill even bring you a fruity drink with a banana in it just how you like..
> *



This tapped up ragedy ass regal owner has lil access now...Car will surely never move again.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 12 2008, 01:57 PM~10856320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeap i told em but he aint wana heard me......


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> already!!!!
> yeap i told em but he aint wana heard me......
> [/quote
> 
> its time for intervention or at least a full coat of primer


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dh you should look into the att tilt pda phone thats what am getting theres also a new blackberry 9000 coming out soon not sure when


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 12 2008, 05:01 PM~10857213
> *:angry:
> :wave:
> *


 :uh: the little snitch ass bitch is back.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10857867
> *:uh:  the little snitch ass bitch is back.
> *


never left  

but i better leave this topic before the mr i watch my sweet 16 but i think im a gangster as ***** gets high blood pressure


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 12 2008, 07:01 PM~10857944
> *never left
> 
> but i better leave this topic  before the mr i watch my sweet 16 but i think im a gangster as ***** gets high blood pressure
> *


everybody knows you a snitch ass little bitch. you done let it be known.. like i said.. all you have to do is apologize and promise to change your ways and maybe you'll get a pass.. but you keep acting like a little bitch.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 08:22 PM~10858048
> *everybody knows you a snitch ass little bitch.    you done let it be known..  like i said.. all you have to do is apologize and promise to change your ways and maybe you'll get a pass.. but you keep acting like a little bitch.
> *


get the fuck out of the internet if you cant take a joke,

you know what?

you can shove the words that came out of my mouth up your ass


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2008, 07:25 PM~10858069
> *Lol!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speakin of no snitchin' this chase blew by me last night on 45.. not only didn't i snitch.. i swung wide to give him a head start on cops..  


Man arrested after chase in SE HoustonThursday, June 12, 2008 | 6:28 AM 

HOUSTON (KTRK) -- A suspect was arrested following a 30-minute police chase in southeast Houston overnight. 

Police were monitoring an area for drug deals when they said they noticed someone acting suspicious around 11:40pm. The pursuit began when the driver of the truck ran a second red light. 

The bulk of the chase took place on the Gulf Freeway. It ended after one of the truck's tires blew out near Clear Lake City Boulevard.


video - http://www.khou.com/video/index.html?nvid=253950


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 12 2008, 07:41 PM~10858185
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Fredo! How's the fam? :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2008, 07:31 PM~10841808
> *x2
> i blocked em    i hate minitruckers
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 10 2008, 07:41 PM~10841907
> *take it back a little
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07A-F4rplgw
> ...


 take it back frito!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 11 2008, 10:53 PM~10852378
> *Good! Today well I guess I should say yesterday lol was my b-day! The BIG 31! Lol I feel old! :biggrin:
> *


welcome to the club :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 12 2008, 08:00 AM~10853695
> *iPhone related:
> 
> ok...I enjoy getting picture messages,  but I am looking through apple site and I see that iPhone does the SMS (text version of text messaging) but doesnt do MMS (Messaging with pictures attached). I was told by a techie friend that you have to log on to some page to view attachments as they are stripped from the TXT msgs sent by phones that CAN do MMS like my Blackjack presenly can....it sounds like something minor, but to me thats an important feature and if the new iPhone doesnt do it, 3G or not, its not worth getting to me.
> ...


Topic:HOUSTON lowriders


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 12 2008, 08:01 PM~10857944
> *never left
> 
> but i better leave this topic  before the mr i watch my sweet 16 but i think im a gangster as ***** gets high blood pressure
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im fuckin broke.. need cash.. who needs work.. holla.. i dont give a fuck, i need to get on my grind..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2008, 09:45 PM~10859280
> *im fuckin broke.. need cash.. who needs work.. holla.. i dont give a fuck, i need to get on my grind..
> *


you should go to tulsa and go make $ doing some pinstriping. you just gotta catch a r"I"de..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 08:55 PM~10859382
> *you should go to tulsa and go make $ doing some pinstriping.  you just gotta catch a r"I"de..
> *


cant do that, they pickin up pinky this weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2008, 10:45 PM~10859280
> *im fuckin broke.. need cash.. who needs work.. holla.. i dont give a fuck, i need to get on my grind..
> *


if i don't trade my mazda truck this weekend for an 80's swb silverado i'll need the murals sanded off. if you down let me know. for next weekend.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2008, 09:04 PM~10859464
> *if i don't trade my mazda truck this weekend for an 80's swb silverado i'll need the murals sanded off.  if you down let me know.  for next weekend.
> *


im down...
im abou to quit this body shop im at.. if all goes well, ill be at another one.. but workin on mercedes instead


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2008, 09:45 PM~10859280
> *im fuckin broke.. need cash.. who needs work.. holla.. i dont give a fuck, i need to get on my grind..
> *



let me know if ya comin down next weekend, and ill see about setting up some stuff....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2008, 11:10 PM~10859534
> *im down...
> im abou to quit this body shop im at.. if all goes well, ill be at another one.. but workin on mercedes instead
> *


alright man, let me see what happens tomorrow on this possible trade.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Jun 12 2008, 09:13 PM~10859559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 12 2008, 10:01 PM~10859444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no more "walk in the clouds"? :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2008, 10:10 PM~10859534
> *im down...
> im abou to quit this body shop im at.. if all goes well, ill be at another one.. but workin on mercedes instead
> *


mayne.. benz's joining crooked pinstripe mafia?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 11:17 PM~10859616
> *oh
> no more "walk in the clouds"?    :tears:
> *


nah it's riding on beegreemz right now and still won't reach the clouds.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2008, 10:17 PM~10859614
> *ill find out whos goin, and just ride with them
> 
> 
> *



let me know in advance....and ill find what i can get lined up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 12 2008, 09:19 PM~10859631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 12 2008, 12:17 AM~10852072
> *In the club too.....Damn I heard he worked in the restroom at La bears..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 12 2008, 10:32 PM~10859785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


still waitin on ur call


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 08:19 AM~10853783
> *stalker
> *


I will hunt you down.


----------



## BACKYARDPROMOTIONS (Dec 2, 2004)

pm sent, sic


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just passing threw


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10859799
> *I will hunt you down.
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

aight ya boi needs 2 pumps new or used hit me up!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2008, 09:45 PM~10859280
> *im fuckin broke.. need cash.. who needs work.. holla.. i dont give a fuck, i need to get on my grind..
> *


I GOT AN ANTIQUE BABY STROLLER LIKE JOES SONS. AND A PEDAL PLANE. WASSUP?????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Friday 13th hno: 


:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:19 AM~10861750
> *Friday 13th hno:
> :uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:19 AM~10861750
> *Friday 13th hno:
> :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 09:32 AM~10861808
> *:uh:
> *


GET TO WORK ON SOMEONE SHIT WHITE BOY............ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 13 2008, 08:27 AM~10861781
> *:loco:
> *


Yes and I blame it on last night.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 13 2008, 09:40 AM~10861834
> *GET TO WORK ON SOMEONE SHIT WHITE BOY............ :biggrin:
> *


im at work :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 08:32 AM~10861808
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:19 AM~10861750
> *Friday 13th hno:
> :uh:
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT. I GOT TO WORK AND WAS HAVING ISSUES WITH THE COMPUTER, SO I WAS LIKE "NOOOOOOO!!!, LAY IT LOW!!!!! WHYYYYYY!!!?" :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:43 AM~10861851
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 08:47 AM~10861864
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT. I GOT TO WORK AND WAS HAVING ISSUES WITH THE COMPUTER, SO I WAS LIKE "NOOOOOOO!!!, LAY IT LOW!!!!! WHYYYYYY!!!?" :biggrin:
> *


What would you do with no LIL? Maybe actually work?? Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 08:47 AM~10861867
> *:happysad:
> *


What's up guero?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:53 AM~10861889
> *What would you do with no LIL? Maybe actually work?? Lol! :cheesy:
> *


HEY!!  I WORK AND LAY IT LOW AT THE SAME TIME, OKAY? :buttkick:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jun 12 2008, 09:00 AM~10853695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: Lay it Low police ...and I was asking the opinion on the iPhone of the lowriders of Houston that come in here. With all the non-lowrider shit that goes on in here, keep stupid BS callin out comments like this one to yourself por favor. I actually got the most real responses from the friends I have in here than on any techie phone message board I tried yesterday. So thanks to all who advised...I shall not, I repeat NOT be acquiring an iPhone.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 09:01 AM~10861930
> *HEY!!  I WORK AND LAY IT LOW AT THE SAME TIME, OKAY? :buttkick:
> *


Sure you do. :uh: 

Lol! Jk! I don't wanna do shit today.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:08 AM~10861964
> *Sure you do. :uh:
> 
> Lol! Jk! I don't wanna do shit today.
> *


JA! JA! JA! POS GO HOME :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:uh: Lay it Low police ...and I was asking the opinion on the iPhone of the lowriders of Houston that come in here. With all the non-lowrider shit that goes on in here, keep stupid BS callin out comments like this one to yourself por favor. I actually got the most real responses from the friends I have in here than on any techie phone message board I tried yesterday. *So thanks to all who advised*...I shall not, I repeat NOT be acquiring an iPhone. 
[/quote]

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 09:12 AM~10861986
> *
> :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: Thank you HOUSTON lowrider for your help as I respect and appreciate your advice and comments.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:41 AM~10861836
> *Yes and I blame it on last night.
> *


CHINO PEEPING IN YOUR WINDOW......... :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 09:42 AM~10861842
> *im at work :uh:
> *


WITH TWO WEEK NOTICE IN BACK POCKET......... :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 09:47 AM~10861864
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT. I GOT TO WORK AND WAS HAVING ISSUES WITH THE COMPUTER, SO I WAS LIKE "NOOOOOOO!!!, LAY IT LOW!!!!! WHYYYYYY!!!?" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:08 AM~10861964
> *Sure you do. :uh:
> 
> Lol! Jk! I don't wanna do shit today.
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M DOING TODAY IS SHITTIN............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 13 2008, 09:59 AM~10861916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you talking about


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 09:09 AM~10861968
> *JA! JA! JA! POS GO HOME :biggrin:
> *


I wish! But that'll be next weekend when I tear up Vegas! Can't wait. Imma soo act a fool!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10862052
> *
> kida hard hes in Acapulco
> 
> *


WRONG PLACE FOR HIM TO BE VISITING SHOULD BE IN CHINATOWN ON BELLAIRE WITH KIN FOLK.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10862057
> *I wish! But that'll be next weekend when I tear up Vegas! Can't wait. Imma soo act a fool!
> *


WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS.....  
YOU'RE GONNA HAVE FUN, I BET.

WISH I COULD TAKE A VACATION :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 13 2008, 09:16 AM~10862011
> *CHINO PEEPING IN YOUR WINDOW......... :scrutinize:
> *


Lol! Nah had dinner and drinks with a friend.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10862052
> *kida hard hes in Acapulco
> *


I'VE BEEN TO ACAPULCO, HOT SUN ALL DAY AND RAIN AT NIGHT.

NICE PLACE TO GO CLUBBIN :worship:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

OHH YEAH! THE MAYAN PALACE IN ACAPULCO IS THE SHIZZNIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:27 AM~10862092
> *Lol! Nah had dinner and drinks with a friend.
> *


MAN CAME AT YOU WITH BIG KNIFE AFTER DARK WITH JASON MASK AND DICKIE SUIT........... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:22 AM~10862057
> *I wish! But that'll be next weekend when I tear up Vegas! Can't wait. Imma soo act a fool!
> *


Wrong time a year ur gonna cook..... Wish I could go......  Id cook fk it, I need a break! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 10:29 AM~10862106
> *I'VE BEEN TO ACAPULCO, HOT SUN ALL DAY AND RAIN AT NIGHT.
> 
> NICE PLACE TO GO CLUBBIN :worship:
> *


Ive been to Canada :dunno: :dunno: :twak: :biggrin: best place to drink up when ur 18


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 10:32 AM~10862131
> *Ive been to Canada :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:  :biggrin: best place to drink up when ur 18
> *


POS I CAME FROM MEXICO :buttkick: YOU CAN DRINK IT UP AS SOON AS YOU CAN WALK :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 10:36 AM~10862149
> *POS I CAME FROM MEXICO  :buttkick: YOU CAN DRINK IT UP AS SOON AS YOU CAN WALK  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 09:22 AM~10862052
> *sup lil mama :biggrin:
> *


Ready for it to be 5!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:42 AM~10862174
> *Ready for it to be 5!
> *


my 5 should be about 3:30 today  unless in rains it'll be sooner :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 09:27 AM~10862083
> *WHAT HAPPENS IN VEGAS.....
> YOU'RE GONNA HAVE FUN, I BET.
> 
> ...


Yes! I can't wait. 

Why can't you take a vacation?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:46 AM~10862199
> *Yes! I can't wait.
> 
> Why can't you take a vacation?
> *


on paper or in construction :dunno: ?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 10:48 AM~10862216
> *on paper or in construction :dunno: ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:46 AM~10862199
> *Yes! I can't wait.
> 
> Why can't you take a vacation?
> *


NO $$$ FOR THAT NOW  TENGO QUE CHINGARLE CON EL OVERTIME :biggrin: PLUS I SPENT ALL MY *PTO* HOURS GOING HOME EARLY COUPLE MONTHS BACK. SO YEAH.....AM SCREWED :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 09:31 AM~10862118
> *Wrong time a year ur gonna cook..... Wish I could go......  Id cook fk it, I need a break! :biggrin:
> *


I don't even care. I jus need to get outta Houston for a minute and act a fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:56 AM~10862257
> *I don't even care. I jus need to get outta Houston for a minute and act a fool. :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the invite


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 10:57 AM~10862262
> *thanks for the invite
> *


*X2* :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 09:46 AM~10862197
> *my 5 should be about 3:30 today  unless in rains it'll be sooner :cheesy:
> *


Slacker!


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 09:54 AM~10862250
> *NO $$$ FOR THAT NOW  TENGO QUE CHINGARLE CON EL OVERTIME  :biggrin: PLUS I SPENT ALL MY PTO HOURS GOING HOME EARLY COUPLE MONTHS BACK. SO YEAH.....AM SCREWED :angry:
> *


That sucks! Tryin to go to Mexico next month and Florida in August.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 08:56 AM~10862257
> *I don't even care. I jus need to get outta Houston for a minute and act a fool. :biggrin:
> *


awwwwwww man!!!!da strip gon find out bout pantieless hny!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 09:57 AM~10862262
> *thanks for the invite
> *


I sent an invite to everyone on my myspace. Lol!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 11:12 AM~10862341
> *That sucks! Tryin to go to Mexico next month and Florida in August.
> *


NO POS QHE CHINGONA ME SALISTE! :biggrin: MUCHA FERIA! MAKE IT RAIN ALL AROUND THE WORLD :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:12 AM~10862341
> *That sucks! Tryin to go to Mexico next month and Florida in August.
> *


ol ballin ass nicca!!!!!! must be nice!!!! lemme borrow some money!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 10:04 AM~10862297
> *X2 :tears:
> *


My bad!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 11:12 AM~10862341
> *That sucks! Tryin to go to Mexico next month and Florida in August.
> *


and you call me a Slacker?????? WTF! I never take vacations  if i do ill take a monday off :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 13 2008, 10:13 AM~10862350
> *awwwwwww man!!!!da strip gon find out bout pantieless hny!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 11:21 AM~10862393
> *pantieles :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 10:14 AM~10862356
> *NO POS QHE CHINGONA ME SALISTE! :biggrin: MUCHA FERIA! MAKE IT RAIN ALL AROUND THE WORLD :cheesy:
> *


Haha! No! Didn't do anything last year so I'm tryin to make up for it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 11:14 AM~10862355
> *I sent an invite to everyone on my myspace. Lol!
> *


 :0 :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 11:21 AM~10862393
> *:yes:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 13 2008, 10:14 AM~10862359
> *ol ballin ass nicca!!!!!! must be nice!!!! lemme borrow some money!!!!!
> *


Shit not me! Wait aint your ass goin somewhere?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 10:18 AM~10862385
> *and you call me a Slacker?????? WTF! I never take vacations  if i do ill take a monday off :angry:
> *


Haha!!! No fool! I didn't do shit last year.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 08:32 AM~10862450
> *Haha!!! No fool! I didn't do shit last year.
> *


you didn't get bent over


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 13 2008, 09:11 AM~10862332
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up loco? is you ready for the picnic? . are gona see the crown vic on action :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 13 2008, 09:13 AM~10862350
> *awwwwwww man!!!!da strip gon find out bout pantieless hny!!!!!!
> *


i guess young bucks are good for something


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 13 2008, 08:19 AM~10861750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 13 2008, 09:29 AM~10862433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


betta start to learn bout these youngbucks............theyll save ur last minute problems ina sec.............................and u call urself an og.............trippin......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 13 2008, 11:11 AM~10862708
> *pussy
> :0    dave, that man told you.
> that'll be $20    cause my services ain't free..    i take paypal.
> ...


Yeah I am like internal Affairs, gotta keep them crooked police in check :biggrin: hahah

Venue huh? Yeah I think tonight is hip hop night...Fridays is when Expensive Taste with Paul Wall would go there. Dunno what the occasion is tonight. Thats a nice spot, hope they let you in.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jun 13 2008, 08:42 AM~10861588
> *aight ya boi needs 2 pumps new or used hit me up!
> *


I HAVE 2? WAT IT DO...832 577 1731


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 10:23 AM~10862398
> *:0
> *


Lol! Jk!


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2008, 09:38 AM~10862495
> *whats up loco? is you ready for the picnic? . are gona see the crown vic on action  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 01:10 PM~10863098
> *Lol! Jk!
> *


all late


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 13 2008, 11:11 AM~10862708
> *i'm off today.  3 day weekend
> 
> oh, i got invite to a party at some place called venue 2nite.    in case you didnt get any invites this weekend..
> ...


Lol! Venue....nah ill pass. Hitting up a comedy show.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 13 2008, 11:51 AM~10862987
> *yea..........but it aint no fuckin vegas were im going tho.....money aint long enuff for vegas like u ballin ass folks.....
> *


Not me. :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 13 2008, 11:09 AM~10863092
> *I HAVE 2? WAT IT DO...832 577 1731
> *


 :0 new stuff on the link hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 12:24 PM~10863184
> *all late
> *


At lunch with a vendor. I'm soo full now. I really wanna go home.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 01:46 PM~10863328
> *At lunch with a vendor. I'm soo full now. I really wanna go home.
> *


*IS IT FIVE YET?*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 13 2008, 01:09 PM~10863092
> *I HAVE 2? WAT IT DO...832 577 1731
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2008, 11:44 AM~10863317
> *:0 new stuff on the link hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 01:51 PM~10863364
> *IS IT FIVE YET?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ALWAYS ON MY CLOCK!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2008, 01:44 PM~10863317
> *:0 new stuff on the link hno:
> *


 :biggrin: u already know!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2008, 01:44 PM~10863317
> *:0 new stuff on the link hno:
> *


 EY WEY, QUE ONDA CON LAS FOTOS DE LA CHANCLA VOLADORA?? :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2008, 01:44 PM~10863317
> *:0 new stuff on the link hno:
> *


I WAS UP ALL NIGHT LOOKING A PICS............ :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 13 2008, 01:57 PM~10863428
> *:0
> *


q rollo homito, workin on the hopper or what? :nicoderm:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 13 2008, 11:59 AM~10863457
> *q rollo homito, workin on the hopper or what? :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 12:51 PM~10863364
> *IS IT FIVE YET?
> *


For real!!!! Lol! 


Lemme know when its time. I wanna nap! Lol!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 11:58 AM~10863449
> *EY WEY, QUE ONDA CON LAS FOTOS DE LA CHANCLA VOLADORA?? :dunno:
> *


nada nuevo el pinchi body men is sick :0 :biggrin: nah waitting on bowties to come by and keep going onthe body work. nothing new for this week havent touch it all week . got job at night now so im going to work on it on weekends .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 11:05 AM~10863502
> *For real!!!! Lol!
> Lemme know when its time. I wanna nap! Lol!
> *


no you want some tin~tan!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2008, 01:23 PM~10863649
> *nada nuevo el pinchi body men is sick :0  :biggrin: nah waitting on bowties to come by and keep going onthe body work. nothing new for this week havent touch it all week . got  job at night now so im going to work on it on weekends .
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 13 2008, 11:58 AM~10863440
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: u already know!
> *


break em dawg++78'l;'l;;';'///
']\
*--96


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 13 2008, 12:33 PM~10863718
> *
> *


 :uh: :nicoderm: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2008, 02:43 PM~10863789
> *:uh:  :nicoderm:  :twak:
> *


HE BETTER GET RIGHT TODAY SO WE CAN BE READY FOR 2MORROW........... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 01:51 PM~10863364
> *IS IT FIVE YET?
> *


it is for me in 10 more mins :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 02:54 PM~10863886
> *it is for me in 10 more mins :cheesy:
> *


DAMN I STILL GOT *30MINS* :angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2008, 02:23 PM~10863649
> *nada nuevo el pinchi body men is sick :0  :biggrin: nah waitting on bowties to come by and keep going onthe body work. nothing new for this week havent touch it all week . got  job at night now so im going to work on it on weekends .
> *


  :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 02:05 PM~10863502
> *For real!!!! Lol!
> Lemme know when its time. I wanna nap! Lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2008, 09:21 PM~10859656
> *nah it's riding on beegreemz right now and still won't reach the clouds.
> 
> 
> ...



 I thought it was already done.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Sup Ragalac? lmao!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 13 2008, 12:45 PM~10863802
> *HE BETTER GET RIGHT TODAY SO WE CAN BE READY FOR 2MORROW........... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: shit im going home after work today . no colorado tonight. going stra8 to tha bed :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jun 13 2008, 11:58 AM~10863024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go home then, don't talk about it, be about it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2008, 03:56 PM~10864248
> *:yes: shit im going home after work today . no colorado tonight. going stra8 to tha bed  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 13 2008, 01:45 PM~10863802
> *HE BETTER GET RIGHT TODAY SO WE CAN BE READY FOR 2MORROW........... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


starting to feel lil better :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 13 2008, 03:47 PM~10864175
> *  I thought it was already done.
> *


nope, my $ is going towards investments & family. want to live comfortable when i retire in 23 yrs.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 13 2008, 03:15 PM~10864899
> *starting to feel lil better :biggrin:
> *


you wana do sum work tomorrow :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 13 2008, 02:33 PM~10863718
> *
> *


keep taking that nyquil :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 13 2008, 01:50 PM~10864199
> * Sup Ragalac? lmao!
> *


WAT UP U PARTYHOLIC!!!!!!!!!BOY I WAS FLOATING LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!THEM SHADOW BAR FRUITY DRINKS AND PATRON SHOTS SHO DID A ***** GOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 13 2008, 10:51 AM~10862987
> *yea..........but it aint no fuckin vegas were im going tho.....money aint long enuff for vegas like u ballin ass folks.....
> 
> betta start to learn bout these youngbucks............theyll save ur last minute problems ina  sec.............................and u call urself an og.............trippin......
> *


so u ridin with slim, me and big chad handled up til 630am last nite...bout to load it up right now


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2008, 05:07 PM~10865593
> *so u ridin with slim, me and big chad handled up til 630am last nite...bout to load it up right now
> *


YEAP ME N BLACKY.............................SHIT 630AM MY BED WAS STILL DOING CIRCLES AROUND ME.. :biggrin: 


JUST WAITIN FOR SLIMJAMIN FRANKLIN TO COME THRU AND WELL BE OUT ON DAT SIDE..........


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 03:27 PM~10856071
> *that first sidekick felt cheap.  like a kids toy.    thats why i didn't get it. but this LX i just got is nice.  navigates easy..  only part i dont like its the phonebook and trying to text mutiple people at once.  was easier with my razr.  but its worth it, cause this phone does just about everything, even checked my tire pressure and scanned my cars computer!!
> oh, and the slide is basicly the exact same as the lx,but slide is made by motorola and LX is made by Sharp, but both use danger.    and have ALL the same features.  reason i went with lx is cause my chunky fingeres would have trouble with slide's smaller keys.  oh, and the lx has a higher resolution screen then the slide.
> 
> ...


the LCD screen is amazing


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 07:51 PM~10849269
> *where your chino friend?
> 
> 
> ...


Im in Acapulco yah lard filled midget


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2008, 09:04 PM~10849836
> *That baby is too fkin cute! :biggrin:
> *


we make cute babies


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2008, 11:14 PM~10851430
> *anybody got any guns for sale?
> *


what you lookin for?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 12:55 AM~10852393
> *OH AND IF U REALLY WANA KNOW, DAS MY ***** REGGIE..........HELL PUT A BULLET IN UR ASS FASTER THAN U CAN DOWN A HOTWING...........
> *


damn, thats fast LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2008, 01:12 AM~10852492
> *i'm too fat to hide!!
> *


  word, thats why I go to the range and practice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 01:14 AM~10852497
> *U ASKED FOR UR MONEY AND I SAID..................PSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BITCH PLEASE U AINT GETTIN SHIT......................AND YO FAT ASS AINT SAY A MODAFUCKIN THING TO ME AT KENN HOUSE I WAS SITTIN RIGHT NEXT TO UR ASS DA WHOLE TIME AND U QUIET AS A CHURCH MOUSE..........INSTEAD U PM A ***** AND INVITE A ***** TO GO EAT WINGS WIT U N SHIT...................
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 01:14 AM~10852497
> *U ASKED FOR UR MONEY AND I SAID..................PSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BITCH PLEASE U AINT GETTIN SHIT......................AND YO FAT ASS AINT SAY A MODAFUCKIN THING TO ME AT KENN HOUSE I WAS SITTIN RIGHT NEXT TO UR ASS DA WHOLE TIME AND U QUIET AS A CHURCH MOUSE..........INSTEAD U PM A ***** AND INVITE A ***** TO GO EAT WINGS WIT U N SHIT...................
> *


internet gangsta? :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2008, 10:55 AM~10853992
> *Yea but I'm starting to feel better.
> *


Ill bring you back some "mexican asprinas" :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2008, 03:52 PM~10856284
> *got insurance on dat sidekick??????? :biggrin:
> *


fuk insurance, although this is my 2nd LX :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2008, 09:42 AM~10861842
> *im at work :uh:
> *


lazy azz mary cone LOL :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:53 AM~10861889
> *What would you do with no LIL? Maybe actually work?? Lol! :cheesy:
> *


 :no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 13 2008, 10:29 AM~10862106
> *I'VE BEEN TO ACAPULCO, HOT SUN ALL DAY AND RAIN AT NIGHT.
> 
> NICE PLACE TO GO CLUBBIN :worship:
> *


no rain, yet, but it is expensive. Ive dropped $1200 already and Ive got 3 more days


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 11:21 AM~10862393
> *:yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 11:12 AM~10862341
> *That sucks! Tryin to go to Mexico next month and Florida in August.
> *


must be nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2008, 05:45 PM~10865126
> *nope, my $ is going towards investments & family.  want to live comfortable when i retire in 23 yrs.
> *


LOL you gonna be 120 yrs old LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> the LCD screen is amazing





> Im in Acapulco yah lard filled midget





> we make cute babies





> what you lookin for?





> damn, thats fast LOL





> word, thats why I go to the range and practice





> :0





> internet gangsta? :0





> Ill bring you back some "mexican asprinas" :ugh:





> fuk insurance, although this is my 2nd LX :angry:





> lazy azz mary cone LOL :biggrin:





> :no:





> no rain, yet, but it is expensive. Ive dropped $1200 already and Ive got 3 more days





> :0





> must be nice





> LOL you gonna be 120 yrs old LOL


 :uh: o' i gotta catch up so imma pust 97298347248 replies actin azz *****.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh: X2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh:#1 *Lay it Low police* ...and #2 *I was asking the opinion on the iPhone *of the lowriders of Houston that come in here. With all the non-lowrider shit that goes on in here,#3 *keep stupid BS callin out comments like this one to yourself por favor*. I actually got the most real responses from the friends I have in here than on any techie phone message board I tried yesterday. So thanks to all who advised...I shall not, I repeat NOT be acquiring an iPhone. 
[/quote]

#1 Not the LIL police nor internet PD
#2 You have the right to your opinion
#3 I was not calling you out just messing with you, didnt mean to rattle your cage but now 
#4 GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU POLITICALLY CORRECT POINDEXTER :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:14 AM~10862355
> *I sent an invite to everyone on my myspace. Lol!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> :uh:#1 *Lay it Low police* ...and #2 *I was asking the opinion on the iPhone *of the lowriders of Houston that come in here. With all the non-lowrider shit that goes on in here,#3 *keep stupid BS callin out comments like this one to yourself por favor*. I actually got the most real responses from the friends I have in here than on any techie phone message board I tried yesterday. So thanks to all who advised...I shall not, I repeat NOT be acquiring an iPhone.


#1 Not the LIL police nor internet PD
#2 You have the right to your opinion
#3 I was not calling you out just messing with you, didnt mean to rattle your cage but now 
#4 GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU POLITICALLY CORRECT *POINDEXTER* :angry: :biggrin: 
[/quote]
forgot the "T"... :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 13 2008, 10:11 AM~10862708
> *
> :0    dave, that man told you.
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> #1 Not the LIL police nor internet PD
> #2 You have the right to your opinion
> #3 I was not calling you out just messing with you, didnt mean to rattle your cage but now
> #4 GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU POLITICALLY CORRECT *POINDEXTER* :angry: :biggrin:


forgot the "T"... :uh:
[/quote]

Poindexter is a fictional character in the cartoon Felix the Cat. First introduced in 1958, he is the young nephew of the Professor, the arch-nemesis of Felix.

Poindexter is depicted as a stereotypical scientist; he is very intelligent and always wears thick glasses, a lab coat, and a mortarboard. A button on the chest of his lab coat acts as a control for whatever device the plot calls for. He helps his bumbling uncle concoct elaborate schemes to get Felix and capture his Magic Bag, though at times both are depicted as Felix's friends. Poindexter always refers to the protagonist as "Mr. Felix".


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 13 2008, 10:58 AM~10863024
> *Yeah I am like internal Affairs, gotta keep them crooked police in check  :biggrin: hahah
> 
> *


 :roflmao: hno: :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jun 13 2008, 10:54 PM~10867134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' wikipedia using ass *****


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 13 2008, 10:05 PM~10867206
> *:0
> :uh:
> o' wikipedia using ass *****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

repost :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

now taking any song request for the grill & chill show / picnic post it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2008, 01:03 AM~10867701
> *now taking any song request for the grill & chill show / picnic post it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2008, 01:03 AM~10867701
> *now taking any song request for the grill & chill show / picnic post it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dr. Dre - Let Me Ride


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

play some skinnard


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

done deal


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 09:27 AM~10862092
> *Lol! Nah had dinner and drinks with a friend.
> *



have a good time?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jun 14 2008, 08:48 AM~10868296
> *have a good time?
> *


Yes I did.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2008, 10:11 AM~10868356
> *Yes I did.
> *


ME TOO :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 14 2008, 06:59 AM~10868203
> *:uh:
> *


q onda hecho :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2008, 11:00 AM~10868543
> *q onda hecho  :biggrin:
> *


NARANJAS COMPA, HERE AT WORK :uh: Y TU? WRKING ON LA CHANCLA?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

como vez Dauny!!!!i need a car to put this in.... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2008, 11:00 AM~10868543
> *q onda hecho  :biggrin:
> *










 thinking of throwing them on the next hopper, if i dont sell them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 13 2008, 05:15 PM~10864899
> *starting to feel lil better :biggrin:
> *


WE'LL DO IT NEXT WEEKEND WHEN YOU FEELING 100%.........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 14 2008, 09:42 AM~10868481
> *ME TOO :cheesy:
> *


Lol! :thumbsup: 

i plan on doin it again. :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2008, 11:59 AM~10868897
> *Lol! :thumbsup:
> 
> i plan on doin it again. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2008, 12:59 PM~10868897
> *Lol! :thumbsup:
> 
> i plan on doin it again. :cheesy:
> *


MEE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 10 2008, 04:05 PM~10839859
> *congrats to LATIN KUSTOMS n ROBERT .......heard HOOD RICH  made center fold....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 14 2008, 11:59 AM~10868897
> *Lol! :thumbsup:
> 
> i plan on doin it again. :cheesy:
> *



Steaks?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 13 2008, 07:50 PM~10866511
> *no rain, yet, but it is expensive. Ive dropped $1200 already and Ive got 3 more days
> *


shit trying to get a trip to cabo bet it's expensive there too.. :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 14 2008, 02:03 AM~10867701
> *now taking any song request for the grill & chill show / picnic post it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tejano :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jun 14 2008, 10:15 AM~10868769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 14 2008, 11:58 AM~10869272
> *tejano :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 14 2008, 09:33 AM~10868641
> *NARANJAS COMPA, HERE AT WORK :uh: Y TU? WRKING ON LA CHANCLA?
> *


nah too tired


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 14 2008, 11:00 AM~10868901
> *:0
> *


*Houston Aces Vice Prez.*

OG 1963 Impala 

1963 Impala Convertible

BOULEVARD ACES - SAME GAME NEW HUSTLE!!!

http://www.boulevardaces.com

:0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 13 2008, 05:59 PM~10865543
> *WAT UP U PARTYHOLIC!!!!!!!!!BOY I WAS FLOATING LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!THEM SHADOW BAR FRUITY DRINKS AND PATRON SHOTS SHO DID A ***** GOOD!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah when i left everything was kinda blurry lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 13 2008, 10:05 PM~10866588
> *:uh:    o' i gotta catch up so imma pust 97298347248 replies actin azz *****.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 14 2008, 12:58 PM~10869272
> *tejano :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2008, 01:20 PM~10869367
> *Houston Aces Vice Prez.
> 
> OG 1963 Impala
> ...


POST WHORING?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 14 2008, 11:15 AM~10868769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

nice.. too bad don't go in 68.. or i'd prolly make an offer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

____________
( return to ) 
( craigslist )
( homepage? )
------------- 
.......O 
........O.^__^
........o..(oo)\_______
............(__)\.........)\/\
................||----w.|
................||.......||


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 14 2008, 01:58 PM~10869272
> *tejano & conjunto :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 2 2008, 09:56 PM~10783521
> *jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them.  DJLATIN? :biggrin:
> 
> 15" Cragar SS wheels, perfect shape, tires got lots of tread left.  they have the universal bolt holes, this car is 5x4.75".  same as impala, g bodies etc.
> ...


See you this coming week for pick up of rims :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2008, 04:17 PM~10869840
> *
> *


my bad forgot about conjunto :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2008, 02:19 PM~10869364
> *nah too tired
> *


MUCHO PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2008, 04:19 PM~10869853
> *See you this coming week for pick up of rims  :biggrin:
> *



 thanks homie, i knew somebody here had some class :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

ready for cruizin tonigh


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 14 2008, 11:58 AM~10869272
> *tejano :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 14 2008, 03:44 PM~10869712
> *:twak:
> *


what you know about tejano foo :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

roll call for wesheimer tonight


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 14 2008, 10:07 PM~10871245
> *roll call for wesheimer tonight
> *


here


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 14 2008, 01:44 PM~10869716
> *POST WHORING?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2008, 07:19 PM~10870836
> *X3
> *


fk tejano


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Anybody gonna Hop in the hop contest at Texas Showdown??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 14 2008, 10:07 PM~10871242
> *what you know about tejano foo :biggrin:
> *


Tejano died in '95, but Conjunto never died.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 15 2008, 02:25 AM~10872384
> *
> *


happy father day 2 u dad out there


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2008, 01:01 AM~10872053
> *Tejano died in '95, but Conjunto never died.
> *


X2 AND GRUPO TAMPOCO.
"GRUPO INOLVIDABLE" MY JEFE'S GRUPO :biggrin: 

*HAPPY JEFE'S DAY*
:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers, soon to be Dads, or Pimp Daddy's out there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414850


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2008, 09:44 AM~10872696
> *Happy Father's Day to all the fathers, soon to be Dads, or Pimp Daddy's out there.
> *


x2 and hope all of ya have a good time today and everyday,Happy Fathers Day!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 14 2008, 03:59 PM~10869785
> *:0
> 
> nice..  too bad don't go in 68..  or i'd prolly make an offer.
> *


theres always modifications! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 14 2008, 12:15 PM~10868769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


offers


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2008, 02:17 PM~10869357
> *:0  :0  :yes:  :yes:
> *


would look good in la chancla LS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0







where did el EL DIABLO go.. :0 is it ever gonna hit tha streets again! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2008, 11:29 AM~10873370
> *theres always modifications! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2008, 11:23 AM~10873688
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


wrong car.. remember its da blue diablo now..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2008, 10:31 AM~10873387
> *would look good in la chancla LS
> *


lets talk business :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2008, 04:57 PM~10874898
> *lets talk business  :0
> *


dont match color scheme :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2008, 03:57 PM~10874898
> *lets talk business  :0
> *


what happend to u last night? :dunno:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2008, 02:44 PM~10856648
> *MUST BE THAT LOCOCHIRIOS AGAINST ROLLA THE ONE THAT HANGS WITH BIG BROWN CREW.....SOUNDS MORE LIKE A SUMA WREASTLER MATCH TO ME!!! :cheesy:  :roflmao:ITS A HOUSE CALL ALRIGHT.
> *


what happen


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

BEFORE
































AFTER :0 
Coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 15 2008, 09:27 PM~10875913
> *what happend to u last night?  :dunno:
> *


MAN WAS A HOME COUNT ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ............ :biggrin: BUT SEEN HIM AN HOUR AGO......... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 15 2008, 09:49 PM~10876044
> *what happen
> *


chochi won by decision, the other crew NO SHOW!!!!that was to easy... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 15 2008, 04:23 PM~10875003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


locos wont by default the people doing the house call never showed up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 15 2008, 10:08 PM~10876161
> *MAN WAS A HOME COUNT ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ............ :biggrin:  BUT SEEN HIM AN HOUR AGO......... :0
> *


que pasa homie, shit ur everywhere homie!! :biggrin: want another bud light?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10876161
> *MAN WAS A HOME COUNT ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ............ :biggrin:  BUT SEEN HIM AN HOUR AGO......... :0
> *


had pac rolling around in SMOKEY windows up and frozzen feet :biggrin: SMOKEY is runnig good made it home just fine


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 15 2008, 09:04 PM~10876139
> *AFTER  :0
> Coming soon :biggrin:
> *


tease :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2008, 10:46 PM~10876417
> *had pac rolling around in SMOKEY windows up and frozzen feet  :biggrin:  SMOKEY is runnig good made it home just fine
> *


yeah that bitch was cold inside when i opened tha door.....pac was all pimped out and rolling on a/c.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2008, 10:46 PM~10876418
> *tease   :uh:
> *


:uh: :nono: she is getting cut... No I mean worked on as we speak
































THIS ANNOUNCEMENT WAS BROUGHT TO YOU BUY SWANGIN CUSTOMS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 15 2008, 09:56 PM~10876473
> *:uh:  :nono: she is getting cut... No I mean worked on as we speak
> THIS ANNOUNCEMENT WAS BROUGHT TO YOU BUY SWANGIN CUSTOMS
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2008, 11:01 PM~10876502
> *:0
> *


Gotta step up my game hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 15 2008, 10:07 PM~10876537
> *Gotta step up my game hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 15 2008, 09:56 PM~10876473
> *:uh:  :nono: she is getting cut... No I mean worked on as we speak
> THIS ANNOUNCEMENT WAS BROUGHT TO YOU BUY SWANGIN CUSTOMS
> *


THE ONE STOP SHOP!!!! :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 11:13 PM~10876564
> *:biggrin:
> *


You Know how we ACES do it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 15 2008, 10:15 PM~10876577
> *You Know how we ACES do it :biggrin:
> *


Mayn! talked to juan and carlos earlier today... JU KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 11:18 PM~10876601
> *Mayn! talked to juan and carlos earlier today... JU KNOW! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chevylo97, Lady_Ace

SUP DAVE, YOU DONE POST WHORING? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 09:22 PM~10876646
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chevylo97, Lady_Ace
> 
> ...


 at least for now


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2008, 10:24 PM~10876672
> *at least for now
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2008, 11:24 PM~10876672
> *at least for now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 15 2008, 10:25 PM~10876691
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 



DONT MIND ME JUST TRYN CATCH UP TO DAVE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2008, 08:51 PM~10876450
> *yeah that bitch was cold inside when i opened tha door.....pac was all pimped out  and rolling on a/c.
> *


cool kat  too bad he likes chevys lol :biggrin: i need to get him on a towncar :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 09:25 PM~10876689
> *:cheesy:
> *


 u still staying in freeport?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2008, 10:27 PM~10876718
> *cool kat   too bad he likes chevys lol  :biggrin: i need to get him on a towncar  :0
> *


 :scrutinize: Sooo... wat you got against people who like chevys? guess you havnt seen my tat :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2008, 10:27 PM~10876724
> *u still staying in freeport?
> *


yea still stayin down here and look like i wont be leaving any time soon. lookin to buy some land so i can build me a house and shop in the outskirts.

when ya bringin tha mini to westheimer?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 09:28 PM~10876730
> *:scrutinize: Sooo... wat you got against people who like chevys? guess you havnt seen my twat  :angry:
> *



:barf: 





j/k


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2008, 10:30 PM~10876758
> *Hey guys had a good time today over at james coney island with my gay lover rivistyle. Wonder why people always look at us funny when we walk out with bunch of weenies only and no bread :dunno:
> *


:0 homos :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 09:30 PM~10876748
> *yea still stayin down here and look like i wont be leaving any time soon. lookin to buy some land so i can build me a house and shop in the outskirts.
> 
> when ya bringin tha mini to westheimer?
> *



it's already done it's time on on westheimer and richmond..  will leave westheimer to you young bucs


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2008, 10:34 PM~10876801
> *it's already done it's time on on westheimer and richmond..  will leave westheimer to you young bucs
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 09:33 PM~10876783
> *:0 homos :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I have taught you well young grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2008, 10:36 PM~10876820
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I have taught you well young grasshopper :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 15 2008, 10:00 PM~10877033
> *
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 16 2008, 12:04 AM~10877072
> *:biggrin:
> *


precious :biggrin:


----------



## Big Masaquata (Jun 16, 2008)

so next sunday wheres it gunna be at?
today i bearly joined these forums after i was like cruisin around for hours with my homeboys looking for a hotspot but failed 

i was thinking at almeda mall because they have a big parking lot and dont use the back part of it but nobody was there just thinking if anyone would like to start one there it seems good to hop and everything


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Masaquata_@Jun 16 2008, 12:47 AM~10877470
> *so next sunday wheres it gunna be at?
> today i bearly joined these forums after i was like cruisin around for hours with my homeboys looking for a hotspot but failed
> 
> ...


westheimer and wilcrest in front of the taco cabana and it's on saturday nights


----------



## Big Masaquata (Jun 16, 2008)

i guess that'll do because i use to go to mambos on sundays but saturdays seems better dont have to wake up early in the morning to go to work the next day..i let my homies know


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Masaquata_@Jun 16 2008, 12:54 AM~10877537
> *i guess that'll do because i use to go to mambos on sundays but saturdays seems better dont have to wake up early in the morning to go to work the next day..i let my homies know
> *


yeah I know, starts at 10 pm and last till like 2 am


----------



## Big Masaquata (Jun 16, 2008)

damn..they have some big a@@ parking lots there i just looking it up on google maps hehe ok i guess next saturday it is


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Masaquata_@Jun 16 2008, 12:03 AM~10877625
> *damn..they have some big [email protected]@ parking lots there i just looking it up on google maps hehe  ok i guess next saturday it is
> *


yup big parking lot to hop, 3 wheel, etc. ONLY thing the taco cabana ask is that we pick up after ourselfs and its all good. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:yes: pics


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Big Masaquata (Jun 16, 2008)

thats cool..i like that one red car thats by itself hehe


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Masaquata_@Jun 16 2008, 12:17 AM~10877718
> *thats cool..i like that one red car thats by itself  hehe
> *


 :scrutinize: Did you buy it?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have more but i will post more up later gotta get my other memory card :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Masaquata_@Jun 15 2008, 11:47 PM~10877470
> *so next sunday wheres it gunna be at?
> today i bearly joined these forums after i was like cruisin around for hours with my homeboys looking for a hotspot but failed
> 
> ...


dont think they keep parking lot lights on a night. least i met a booty call there late one night, and it was pitch black.. i was skurred hno: and without a vendor open to ok it, cops will likely run everybody off quick.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 01:18 AM~10877727
> *:scrutinize: Did you buy it?
> *


SHIT I WISH SOMEONE WOULD


----------



## Big Masaquata (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2008, 11:34 PM~10877812
> *dont think they keep parking lot lights on a night.    least i met a booty call there late one night, and it was pitch black..    i was skurred  hno:    and without a vendor open to ok it, cops will likely run everybody off quick.
> *



yeah..didn't think about that


----------



## Big Masaquata (Jun 16, 2008)

lol.thats my homies emanuel's ride..here goes a better pic of all three of them but mines not in there..=[


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Masaquata_@Jun 16 2008, 12:38 AM~10877830
> *lol.thats my homies emanuel's ride..here goes a better pic of all three of them but mines not in there..=[
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 16 2008, 12:02 AM~10877908
> *
> *


quit smokin.....y duermete guey.....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 15 2008, 11:30 PM~10876758
> *:barf:
> j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 09:28 PM~10876730
> *:scrutinize: Sooo... wat you got against people who like chevys? guess you havnt seen my tat  :angry:
> *


  :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2008, 10:41 PM~10876370
> *que pasa homie, shit ur everywhere homie!! :biggrin: want another bud light?
> *


YEA I WAS ALL OVER HOUSTON SUNDAY FOR FATHER'S DAY. MINI BUD LIGHT WAS GOOD WITH CIGS.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2008, 10:46 PM~10876417
> *had pac rolling around in SMOKEY windows up and frozzen feet  :biggrin:  SMOKEY is runnig good made it home just fine
> *


GOOD I HAD CARLTON SOCKS ON AND DRESS FOR THE RIDE IN SMOKEY OR I WAS HAVE FROZEN MY TENDERS OFF............ hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2008, 10:51 PM~10876450
> *yeah that bitch was cold inside when i opened tha door.....pac was all pimped out  and rolling on a/c.
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2008, 11:27 PM~10876718
> *cool kat   too bad he likes chevys lol  :biggrin: i need to get him on a towncar  :0
> *


I KNOW THAT GATORADE WENT DOWN GOOD LAST NIGHT......... :biggrin: TOWNCAR......... :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 15 2008, 11:28 PM~10876730
> *:scrutinize: Sooo... wat you got against people who like chevys? guess you havnt seen my tat  :angry:
> *


I THINK HE WANTS ME TO GET HIS TOWNCAR SO HE CAN GET MY LS SO HE CAN HAVE AN LS AND A ELCO LS............. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 16 2008, 06:59 AM~10878512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 09:16 AM~10878575
> *
> :nono:  :nono:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: YOU KOW THAT YOU ARE GOING TO CROSS OVER YOU ALL READY HAVE THREE CHEVY'S.............. :biggrin: 

ELCO, SMOKEY, AND TRUCK, BUT YOU ONLY HAVE ONE FART I MEAN FORD.......... :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 07:21 AM~10878598
> *:uh: YOU KOW THAT YOU ARE GOING TO CROSS OVER YOU ALL READY HAVE THREE CHEVY'S.............. :biggrin:
> 
> ELCO, SMOKEY, AND TRUCK, BUT YOU ONLY HAVE ONE FART I MEAN FORD.......... :roflmao:
> *


   might sell smokey and jump on a mustang . the elco ah is just to break it. the truck was cheap. the S10 is going to be for sale . The regal is sold. . just need to finishit :biggrin: jneed a newer towncar :banghead:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 09:29 AM~10878625
> *   might sell smokey and jump on a mustang . the elco ah is just to break it. the truck was cheap. the S10 is going to be for sale . The regal is sold. . just need to finishit  :biggrin:  jneed a newer towncar  :banghead:
> *


FOR THAT CASE AND OTHER COMMENTS AFTER I'M GOING TO SHOW YOU HOW CLEAN I CAN BUILD A CHEVY. LS IS COMING AT CHA............  

AND FOR THE OTHER LS CONTENDERS THEY KNOW ARE SEE YOU ON THE STREET......... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 09:39 AM~10878662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

IF YOU ARE HAULING BIG WOMEN LIKE THIS YOU WILL NEED TO UPGRADE TO AN 18 WHEELER INSTEAD OF A FORD TRUCK........ :twak: :barf: :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 08:09 AM~10878745
> *FOR THAT CASE AND OTHER COMMENTS AFTER I'M GOING TO SHOW YOU HOW CLEAN I CAN BUILD A CHEVY. LS IS COMING AT CHA............
> 
> AND FOR THE OTHER LS CONTENDERS THEY KNOW ARE SEE YOU ON THE STREET......... :0
> *


 :angry: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 10:11 AM~10878753
> *:uh:
> 
> IF YOU ARE HAULING BIG WOMEN LIKE THIS YOU WILL NEED TO UPGRADE TO AN 18 WHEELER INSTEAD OF A FORD TRUCK........ :twak:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 08:11 AM~10878753
> *:uh:
> 
> IF YOU ARE HAULING BIG WOMEN LIKE THIS YOU WILL NEED TO UPGRADE TO AN 18 WHEELER INSTEAD OF A FORD TRUCK........ :twak:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that aint oh shaivy just for record. she light weight :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 10:20 AM~10878784
> *:angry:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU STILL MY HOMIE AND I WILL PICK UP SOE MORE CIGS AND GATORADE FOR YOU...... :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 08:29 AM~10878818
> *:biggrin:  YOU STILL MY HOMIE AND I WILL PICK UP SOE MORE CIGS AND GATORADE FOR YOU...... :thumbsup:
> *


and im still gona hooke u up with shaivy :biggrin: oh and fix the ac on your car . i make my money on chevys lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 10:22 AM~10878792
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: that aint oh shaivy just for record. she  light weight  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THAT IT AINT HER STILL HAVE PICS.......... :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 08:37 AM~10878852
> *I KNOW THAT IT AINT HER STILL HAVE PICS.......... :cheesy:
> *


yep she be in next time we chill at the shop. im going to have her wearing nothing but sum blue chucks :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:nosad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin: 









:uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 10:32 AM~10878830
> *and im still gona hooke u up with shaivy  :biggrin:  oh and fix the ac on your car . i make my money on chevys lol
> *


COOL BEING THAT I ONLY ROLL CHEVY AND LACS, BUT HAVE BEEN A FEW YEARS SINCE THAT LAST TIME I HAD A LAC...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
TAN LOCOS WEY! LOS DOS JALAN IGUAL :twak: 
BUY THEM, LOCK'EM UP AND BRAKE THEM :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 10:39 AM~10878863
> *yep she be in next time we chill at the shop. im going to have her wearing nothing but sum blue chucks  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 08:34 AM~10878645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 10:49 AM~10878895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 10:55 AM~10878926
> *:angry:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HOW YOU FEELING HOMIE???? YOUR BACK TO 100?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 10:00 AM~10878942
> *HOW YOU FEELING HOMIE???? YOUR BACK TO 100?
> *


arm still lil fked up but will be back to sanding la chancla sometime this week. aint even had a chance to mount my roadstars with arm messed up :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 11:01 AM~10878952
> *arm still lil fked up but will be back to sanding la chancla sometime this week. aint even had a chance to mount my roadstars with arm messed up :angry:
> *


BRING THEM TO THE SHOP WITH YOU SATURDAY WE'LL GET THEM MOUNT UP FOR YOU............


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 16 2008, 08:53 AM~10878913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q onda wey you ready or what if you want i go pick up on SMOKEY . she be hauling ass down 288 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

only field hands roll fords!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 10:04 AM~10878960
> *
> q onda wey you ready or what if you want i go pick up on SMOKEY . she be hauling ass down 288 :0
> *


 :0 ill be up there sometime this week


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 09:04 AM~10878958
> *BRING THEM TO THE SHOP WITH YOU SATURDAY WE'LL GET THEM MOUNT UP FOR YOU............
> *


X2 oh wait i might have to work COLORADO Saturday. Unless you wana stop by the parking lot and hang out 
you know how i do it 








:0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 16 2008, 09:06 AM~10878972
> *only field hands roll fords!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 10:04 AM~10878958
> *BRING THEM TO THE SHOP WITH YOU SATURDAY WE'LL GET THEM MOUNT UP FOR YOU............
> *


that would be a better idea. had to many blowouts on 13s down 288 that i dont trust doin it no more


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 10:07 AM~10878979
> *X2 oh wait i might have to work COLORADO Saturday. Unless you wana stop by the parking lot and hang out
> you know how i do it
> 
> ...


I'd hit it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 16 2008, 10:09 AM~10878992
> *I'd hit it
> *


wassup J?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 16 2008, 09:09 AM~10878992
> *I'd hit it
> *


XFucken 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 11:07 AM~10878979
> *X2 oh wait i might have to work COLORADO Saturday. Unless you wana stop by the parking lot and hang out
> you know how i do it
> 
> ...


 :yes:   :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 10:09 AM~10878985
> *that would be a better idea. had to many blowouts on 13s down 288 that i dont trust doin it no more
> *


when I came down 288 I was on 13's and didn't have a blowout. Shit thats a better road then on my side of town! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 09:11 AM~10879005
> *:yes:      :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


i think we gona have pac creeping around the club on the ls trying to pick up strippers :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 16 2008, 11:09 AM~10878992
> *I'd hit it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 10:11 AM~10878999
> *wassup J?
> *


When you getting back?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 10:13 AM~10879011
> *i think we gona have pac creeping around the club on the ls trying to pick up strippers :biggrin:
> *


and tha impala followin :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 11:09 AM~10878985
> *that would be a better idea. had to many blowouts on 13s down 288 that i dont trust doin it no more
> *


 :thumbsup: 

STREET SHOW IS GOING TO NEED YOU TO SAVE THAT ARM FOR SANDING......... :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 10:13 AM~10879012
> *YOUR LATE HOMIE ALREADY MADE TRADE ON IT.......... :biggrin:
> *


I''m not tring to marry it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 09:13 AM~10879012
> *YOUR LATE HOMIE ALREADY MADE TRADE ON IT.......... :biggrin:
> *


shhhh they might be snitches around hno: remember Is a COD deal :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 11:13 AM~10879011
> *i think we gona have pac creeping around the club on the ls trying to pick up strippers :biggrin:
> *


AND HAVE THEM HANGING OUT THE ROOF BEING THAT IT WILL BE PACKED INSIDE OF THE RIDE........... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 16 2008, 09:14 AM~10879018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: pinches cochinos


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 16 2008, 11:15 AM~10879022
> *I''m not tring to marry it
> *


X2........... :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Masaquata_@Jun 15 2008, 11:38 PM~10877830
> *lol.thats my homies emanuel's ride..here goes a better pic of all three of them but mines not in there..=[
> 
> 
> ...


Since this pic was taken last year was the status on those rides? Are they still around or are they getting worked on. Just asking cause Im fixing up another blazer and those s-10 blazers have died through out the years. I had mine in Full about 9 years ago, and I have another one coming out for the MAGNIFICOS show.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 11:17 AM~10879044
> *:uh: pinches cochinos
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 16 2008, 11:19 AM~10879054
> *Since this pic was taken last year was the status on those rides? Are they still around or are they getting worked on. Just asking cause Im fixing up another blazer and those s-10 blazers have died through out the years. I had mine in Full about 9 years ago, and I have another one coming out for the MAGNIFICOS show.
> *


I HAD A FRIEND THAT WAS WORKING ON A BLAZER A FEW YEARS BACK THAT WAS DOING ALL ESCLADE ON BALZER.


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 11:21 AM~10879067
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


the black blaze is mine its a slow work in progress got some dros sittin in the garage and new tires for the 14 170-70-14 trims headlights some interior speaker pods fiberglass wrapped in crush velvet but coming together slowly


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 09:30 AM~10879131
> *I HAD A FRIEND THAT WAS WORKING ON A BLAZER A FEW YEARS BACK THAT WAS DOING ALL ESCLADE ON BALZER.
> *



Good luck to your boy. I bought a whole escalade clip the old style and I had to cut alot and modified alot on it. It would of looked clean but just alot of work. So im sticking with what it has just replace the 91 grille and all. They look clean like that also.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Jun 16 2008, 09:39 AM~10879258
> *the black blaze is mine its a slow work in progress got some dros sittin in the garage and new tires for the 14 170-70-14 trims headlights some interior speaker pods fiberglass wrapped in crush velvet  but coming together slowly
> *



Its good to hear that. When I had my last blazer it was just a few. It was ROLLIN GREEN, BLUE BLAZER, n Mine always showing strong. But out of a sudden no more blazer showed up. I sold mine ROLLING GREEN I seen it last year, looking great still. Im making a come back on this one and going all the way


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Jun 16 2008, 09:39 AM~10879258
> *the black blaze is mine its a slow work in progress got some dros sittin in the garage and new tires for the 14 170-70-14 trims headlights some interior speaker pods fiberglass wrapped in crush velvet  but coming together slowly
> *



Its good to hear that. When I had my last blazer it was just a few. It was ROLLIN GREEN, BLUE BLAZER, n Mine always showing strong. But out of a sudden no more blazer showed up. I sold mine ROLLING GREEN I seen it last year, looking great still. Im making a come back on this one and going all the way


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 13 2008, 10:10 AM~10863098
> *Lol! Jk!
> *


you're not as deep as I thought you would be mija


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 16 2008, 11:45 AM~10879294
> *Its good to hear that. When I had my last blazer it was just a few. It was ROLLIN GREEN, BLUE BLAZER, n Mine always showing strong. But out of a sudden no more blazer showed up. I sold mine ROLLING GREEN I seen it last year, looking great still. Im making a come back on this one and going all the way
> *


got any pics of the blazers my next goal is to paint it a metallic blue with blue and black interior then the dros start with a basic setup then upgrade slowly since i go to school full time and work part so its a slow workin progress


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Jun 16 2008, 09:51 AM~10879342
> *got any pics of the blazers my next goal is to paint it a metallic blue with blue and black interior then the dros start with a basic setup then upgrade slowly since i go to school full time and work part so its a slow workin progress
> *



If you go to the show your ride forum and under blazers its there. Just to let you know real quick its Blue with different shades of blue patterns. Interior maybe gets done this year or next depends on how much shorty stangs me for here in a few weeks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 16 2008, 11:41 AM~10879271
> *Good luck to your boy. I bought a whole escalade clip the old style and I had to cut alot and modified alot on it. It would of looked clean but just alot of work. So im sticking with what it has just replace the 91 grille and all. They look clean like that also.
> *


YEP IT WAS A LOT OD MODS TO DO BUT HE DOES BODY WORK FOR A LIVING SO IT GIVE HIM TIME TO WORK ON IT BETWEEN JOBS, BUT I THINK HE SOLD OR JUST LET IT GO.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jun 16 2008, 02:41 AM~10878000
> *quit smokin.....y duermete guey.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 09:56 AM~10879382
> *YEP IT WAS A LOT OD MODS TO DO BUT HE DOES BODY WORK FOR A LIVING SO IT GIVE HIM TIME TO WORK ON IT BETWEEN JOBS, BUT I THINK HE SOLD OR JUST LET IT GO.
> *



Dont blame him at all. I told myself and a member of the club lets dont cut nothing and sell the clip.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 09:34 AM~10878645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 16 2008, 12:01 PM~10879411
> *Dont blame him at all. I told myself and a member of the club lets dont cut nothing and sell the clip.
> *


ACTUALLY ALL THE MODS WERE DONE JUST NEEDED TO FINISH BODY PAINT AND PUT BACK TOGETHER.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

JUST PASSIN' THRU


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 16 2008, 12:02 PM~10879418
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:
> *


NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE............  

STREET SHOW SAYING ALL THIS WHEN HE WAS ROLLIN THE BOWTIE SUNDAY AND I'M SURE THAT HE IS ROLLIN IT TODAY......... :no: :yes:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 12:20 PM~10879522
> *NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE............
> 
> STREET SHOW SAYING ALL THIS WHEN HE WAS ROLLIN THE BOWTIE SUNDAY AND I'M SURE THAT HE IS ROLLIN IT TODAY.........  :no: :yes:
> *


nice meeting you to.  

street show is a chevy man now. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 16 2008, 01:36 PM~10880191
> *nice meeting you to.
> 
> street show is a chevy man now. :biggrin:
> *



IT'S IN HIS BLOOD NOW............ :0 ESP HOW WE WAS ROLLIN IN SMOKEY........ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only time anybody payed attention to a ford..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 16 2008, 11:20 AM~10879522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o' friendly azz ******.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 16 2008, 10:20 AM~10879522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 11:43 AM~10880255
> *IT'S IN HIS BLOOD NOW............ :0 ESP HOW WE WAS ROLLIN IN SMOKEY........ :biggrin:
> *


haha SMOKEY IS GETTING A RADIO AS WE SPEAK :0 a factory ford cd player :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 01:03 PM~10880427
> *haha SMOKEY IS GETTING A RADIO AS WE SPEAK  :0  a factory ford cd player  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: i have a aftermarket CD player if ya need it $20

wit a remote so you can have that gangsta lean and not have to get up to change track or raise/lower volume :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

YO BRIAN FOUND THE VIDEO OF UR LAC HOPPIN AT LRM07.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 02:10 PM~10880470
> *YO BRIAN FOUND THE VIDEO OF UR LAC HOPPIN AT LRM07.
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 12:06 PM~10880442
> *:uh: i have a aftermarket CD player if ya need it $20
> 
> wit a remote so you can have that gangsta lean and not have to get up to change track or raise/lower volume :biggrin:
> *


bring it with u nexttime you come by the shop  
i ll roll this till den :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 01:17 PM~10880520
> *bring it with u nexttime you come by the shop
> i ll roll this till den  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


hope it got wet and it dont work




























:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 16 2008, 11:36 AM~10880191
> *nice meeting you to.
> 
> street show is a chevy man now. :biggrin:
> *


well i can drive a chevy or a ford any day just got to chose 







:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 12:18 PM~10880525
> *hope it got wet and it dont work
> :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: hater :roflmao: is ford premium sound and it does work just got to custom wire it :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 01:17 PM~10880520
> *bring it with u nexttime you come by the shop
> i ll roll this till den  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WHAT YALL BOYS DOIN ON THAT SIDE OF TOWN???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 02:19 PM~10880537
> *well i can drive a chevy or a ford any day just got to chose
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good one


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 12:23 PM~10880582
> *WHAT YALL BOYS DOIN ON THAT SIDE OF TOWN???
> *


chilling still cruzing westheimer saturday nights. it would be nice to see ya boys here one of these days .


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

BUT............ I gotta make fun of the ford


Ford stands for... 
Fucker Only Rolls Downhill 
Fucked Over Road Disaster 
Fucked Over Redone Dodge 
First On Recall Day 
Fucked On Race Day 
Fix Or Repair Daily 
Found On Road Dead 
Frequently Overhauled, Rarely Driven 
Fast Only Rolling Downhill
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 12:25 PM~10880589
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 16 2008, 12:26 PM~10880594
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Good one
> *


yep tell Carlos he cant borrow it no mo .he lives her on empty. :0 dan i cant really cruise her :roflmao: nah i put sum petro on it and probably clean the carb later .  she still shaking hno: must of pick up dirt from the thank . se be cool tho


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2008, 01:29 PM~10880621
> *
> *


hows cali? still waitin on em pics of tha lolo's


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 01:27 PM~10880604
> *chilling still cruzing westheimer saturday nights. it would be nice to see ya boys here one of these days .
> *


LET ME FINISH MY DROP AND PLEASE BELIEVE I WILL BE THERE.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 16 2008, 12:28 PM~10880611
> *BUT............ I gotta make fun of the ford
> Ford stands for...
> Fucker Only Rolls Downhill
> ...


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 16 2008, 02:28 PM~10880611
> *BUT............ I gotta make fun of the ford
> Ford stands for...
> Fucker Only Rolls Downhill
> ...


lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 12:32 PM~10880649
> *LET ME FINISH MY DROP AND PLEASE BELIEVE I WILL BE THERE.
> *


 :0 :0 KUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN WITH THE DROP TOPS hno: :worship:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 12:31 PM~10880635
> *hows cali? still waitin on em pics of tha lolo's
> *


i lost my memory card.. and didnt go out yesterday... maybe ill roll around today and videotape some rides thats out....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2008, 01:38 PM~10880689
> *i lost my memory card.. and didnt go out yesterday... maybe ill roll around today and videotape some rides thats out....
> *


damn like that?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 01:37 PM~10880686
> *:0  :0  KUSTOMS DOING IT AGAIN WITH THE DROP TOPS  hno:  :worship:
> *


SHOULD HAVE ABOUT 4 NEW DROPS COMING OUT THIS YEAR ALONE :biggrin: 
MAYBE ALL B4 SUMMER IS OVER.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 12:39 PM~10880698
> *damn like that?
> *


yea the first day i got back i called sic.. i seen a 59 convertable, an 62 and a 61 all just driving down the street and this was like on a thursday...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2008, 01:40 PM~10880713
> *yea the first day i got back i called sic.. i seen a 59 convertable, an 62 and a 61 all just driving down the street and this was like on a thursday...
> *


wat part u stay?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 12:39 PM~10880701
> *SHOULD HAVE ABOUT 4 NEW DROPS COMING OUT THIS YEAR ALONE :biggrin:
> MAYBE ALL B4 SUMMER IS OVER.
> *


keep up the good work dawg . KUSTOMS always have sum clean ass rides and i know is going down at the picnic. cant wait. LOCOS CREATIONS IS GONA BE HOPPING DERRRR :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 12:41 PM~10880715
> *wat part u stay?
> *


hawthorne, right next to inglewood... :biggrin: its another 59 around the corner and the sound sound gettin a custom system but they wont letu take pics of it..imma try to anyway.. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2008, 01:43 PM~10880730
> *hawthorne, right next to inglewood... :biggrin: its another 59 around the corner and the sound sound gettin a custom system but they wont letu take pics of it..imma try to anyway.. :0
> *


Mayn!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2008, 12:43 PM~10880730
> *hawthorne, right next to inglewood... :biggrin: its another 59 around the corner and the sound sound gettin a custom system but they wont letu take pics of it..imma try to anyway.. :0
> *


paparazzi on that 59 ha? :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 02:36 PM~10880673
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 01:42 PM~10880725
> *keep up the good work dawg . KUSTOMS always have sum clean ass rides and i know is going down at the picnic. cant wait. LOCOS CREATIONS IS GONA BE HOPPING DERRRR :biggrin:
> *


KUSTOMS AINT THE ONLY ONES PUTIN IT DOWN, I THINK ALL THE HOUSTON CLUBS HAVE HAVE BEEN PUTIN IT DOWN AND STEPPIN THEIR GAME UP. IT'S WHATEVER, JUST KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 16 2008, 12:44 PM~10880735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 16 2008, 02:28 PM~10880611
> *BUT............ I gotta make fun of the ford
> Ford stands for...
> Fucker Only Rolls Downhill
> ...


My navi had 5 recalls already :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 16 2008, 02:56 PM~10880831
> *My navi had 5 recalls already :angry:
> *


 :uh: must be nice :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 12:47 PM~10880763
> *KUSTOMS AINT THE ONLY ONES PUTIN IT DOWN, I THINK ALL THE HOUSTON CLUBS HAVE HAVE BEEN PUTIN IT DOWN AND STEPPIN THEIR GAME UP. IT'S WHATEVER, JUST KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE.
> *


you right i been seen lots of improvements on the rides since richmond times . congrats to all the H town LOLOWS :biggrin: except me im still chipping


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 16 2008, 12:46 PM~10880750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 16 2008, 01:10 PM~10880470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


serves you right.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 01:08 PM~10880903
> *:uh:
> mayne.. vanilla ice gonna be made you stole that bitch out of his 5.0
> those 2 words  dont go together. like an oxymoron.
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 16 2008, 02:57 PM~10880834
> *:uh: must be nice :uh:
> *


What the recalls or that pos ford?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 01:47 PM~10880296
> *o' friendly azz ******.
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP FAT BASTARD!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 02:03 PM~10880427
> *haha SMOKEY IS GETTING A RADIO AS WE SPEAK  :0  a factory ford cd player  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 03:08 PM~10880903
> *  serves you right.
> *


One of the recalls was that they catch fire, so imma park it outside of ur unibomber style shack that u call a house and wait for it to spontaniously combust, then after u are burnt, imm use the rest of ur body lard to start a soap company u free willy son of a bitch!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 16 2008, 02:18 PM~10880525
> *hope it got wet and it dont work
> :cheesy:
> *


I HOPE THAT SHIT FORD RADIO DO GET WET. AND FRY LIKE FISH.............. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 02:08 PM~10880903
> *:uh:
> mayne.. vanilla ice gonna be mad you stole that bitch out of his 5.0
> those 2 words  dont go together. like an oxymoron.
> ...



I ALSO GOT THE VIDEO OF YOUR CAR HITTIN..........................NEVERMIND WRONG CAR.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 16 2008, 02:52 PM~10881219
> *One of the recalls was that they catch fire, so imma park it outside of ur unibomber style shack that u call a house and wait for it to spontaniously combust, then after u are burnt, imm use the rest of ur body lard to start a soap company u free willy son of a bitch!
> *


that was due to the cruise control, all you have to do is disable it. the cruise control would stay on even after car was parked, start an electrical fire. alot of people not only had their car burn to shyt but house too..since usually the car was parked in a garage at the time. 

remember when they first bought out the ford focus, that bitch had over 30 recalls in 1st year. what a POS but hrny seems to dig dudes with ford focus's so i hear.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 01:47 PM~10880763
> *KUSTOMS AINT THE ONLY ONES PUTIN IT DOWN, I THINK ALL THE HOUSTON CLUBS HAVE HAVE BEEN PUTIN IT DOWN AND STEPPIN THEIR GAME UP. IT'S WHATEVER, JUST KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE.
> *


 :thumbsup: Whatz up Nick


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 16 2008, 10:43 AM~10879283
> *Its good to hear that. When I had my last blazer it was just a few. It was ROLLIN GREEN, BLUE BLAZER, n Mine always showing strong. But out of a sudden no more blazer showed up. I sold mine ROLLING GREEN I seen it last year, looking great still. Im making a come back on this one and going all the way
> *


the word from sat night is its time to bring the green back out......but it could of been the beer talking?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2008, 02:59 PM~10881293
> *I ALSO GOT THE VIDEO OF YOUR CAR HITTIN..........................NEVERMIND WRONG CAR.
> *


i'm so old school.. when i was hitting switches you were pointing and sayin "i wanna be like him when i grow up"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 03:59 PM~10881294
> *that was due to the cruise control, all you have to do is disable it.    the cruise control would stay on even after car was parked, start an electrical fire.    alot of people not only had their car burn to shyt but house too..since usually the car was parked in a garage at the time.
> 
> remember when they first bought out the ford focus, that bitch had over 30 recalls in 1st year.  what a POS      but hrny seems to dig dudes with ford focus's    so i hear.
> *


Power in the cruise control switch was constant even with the engine/ key on the off position. The solution was a ghetto azz fusible link with electrical tape wrapped around it, which also was a recall. I really hate fords.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 16 2008, 04:05 PM~10881338
> *Power in the cruise control switch was constant even with the engine/ key on the off position. The solution was a ghetto azz fusible link with electrical tape wrapped around it, which also was a recall. I really hate fords.
> *


I THOUGHT CHINAMAN'S ROLLED HONDA'S........... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 16 2008, 03:05 PM~10881338
> *Power in the cruise control switch was constant even with the engine/ key on the off position. The solution was a ghetto azz fusible link with electrical tape wrapped around it, which also was a recall. I really hate fords.
> *


like i said disable cruise. only queers use cruise anyway.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Lord Goofy......Wasup!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2008, 04:34 PM~10881515
> *
> *


FOUND TAN DICKIE SUIT FOR YOU. THE CLOSEST IT CAN GET TO BUYING RED.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 02:40 PM~10881560
> *FOUND TAN DICKIE SUIT FOR YOU. THE CLOSEST IT CAN GET TO BUYING RED.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2008, 04:43 PM~10881577
> *:0
> *


:yes: 

THEY HAVE DICKIE STORES IN DALLAS WITH ALL DICKIE NEEDS............ :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 04:09 PM~10881368
> *I THOUGHT CHINAMAN'S ROLLED HONDA'S........... :dunno:
> *


Got a civic daily


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 04:13 PM~10881392
> *like i said disable cruise.    only queers use cruise anyway.
> *


Thats fukin ghetto :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 16 2008, 04:48 PM~10881998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a ford, who cares..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jun 16 2008, 02:15 PM~10881412
> *Lord Goofy......Wasup!
> *


wut homie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 16 2008, 04:54 PM~10882043
> *Got a civic daily
> *


kin folk hook up huh? you must get a whole Hanjin box delivered to your house. mayne.. hustlin


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, AceOfDAces, --TJ--, G-Bodyman, avengemydeath


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 06:08 PM~10882159
> *kin folk hook up huh?      you must get a whole Hanjin box delivered to your house.  mayne..  hustlin
> 
> 
> ...


Keep it on the hush hush


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 16 2008, 01:52 PM~10881219
> *One of the recalls was that they catch fire, so imma park it outside of ur unibomber style shack that u call a house and wait for it to spontaniously combust, then after u are burnt, imm use the rest of ur body lard to start a soap company u free willy son of a bitch!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




JUST MADE IT BACK IN FROM TULSA,BESIDES ALL D UNORGANIZATION SKILLS DA CREW LACKED....................IT WENT DOWN LIKE 2 FAT BITCHES ON A SEE SAW OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!

BIG UPS TO DA BIG "I",BIG "M" AND ALL THEM COLD ASS WHITE BOYS OUT THERE DOING IT REAL MODAFUCKIN BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 16 2008, 06:20 PM~10883165
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST MADE IT BACK IN FROM TULSA,BESIDES ALL D UNORGANIZATION SKILLS DA CREW LACKED....................IT WENT DOWN LIKE 2 FAT BITCHES ON A SEE SAW OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!
> BIG UPS TO DA BIG "I",BIG "M" AND ALL THEM COLD ASS WHITE BOYS OUT THERE DOING IT REAL MODAFUCKIN BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 06:30 PM~10883246
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 16 2008, 05:54 PM~10882043
> *Got a civic daily
> *


AND YOU FIT IN THAT BITCH COMFORTABLE MY SMALL ASS DON'T EVEN FIT IN SMALL CARS COMFORTABLE......... :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 10:49 AM~10878895
> *
> 
> 
> ...











took a v-8 to do that lift on the mustang, look what a buick v-6 can do. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 16 2008, 07:45 PM~10883376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: with a little v-6!!! :wave:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Now this is a bad ass buick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

one panel done.. still got one to go..
carpet and seats... and it will be done.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 04:03 PM~10882119
> *white gurls on bikes..    sic's dream come true..
> its a ford, who cares..
> *


yea, i just nutted :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 16 2008, 08:57 PM~10883496
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: with a little v-6!!! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pinky is done..pickin her up from austin.. next project.. sixduece hopper..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 09:28 PM~10883810
> *one panel done.. still got one to go..
> carpet and seats... and it will be done.
> 
> ...




that shit looks good homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 07:34 PM~10883880
> *
> *


sup queer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 16 2008, 07:32 PM~10883859
> *that shit looks good homie
> *


i still need a driver side bottom half door panel..

and i quit my job today...
fuck that *****..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 16 2008, 08:35 PM~10883881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 08:28 PM~10883810
> *one panel done.. still got one to go..
> carpet and seats... and it will be done.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 07:48 PM~10884026
> *:uh:  you get that email i sent you?    bet you cried.
> gangsta
> *


yea i got it, i feel sorry for the guy


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2008, 09:49 PM~10884036
> *yea i got it, i feel sorry for the guy
> *


WHAT UP LONE..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2008, 08:49 PM~10884036
> *yea i got it, i feel sorry for the guy
> *


yeah.. on to next sucker. maybe a real charger this time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 07:56 PM~10884113
> *WHAT UP LONE..........
> *


shit just got back from tulsa.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

11,500 people at the park yesterday in tulsa. coast to coast riders everywhere.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 16 2008, 06:37 PM~10883307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> pinky is done..pickin her up from austin.. next project.. sixduece hopper..
> 
> SKY'S DA LIMIT


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2008, 08:11 PM~10884273
> *11,500 people at the park yesterday in tulsa. coast to coast riders everywhere.
> *


 pics?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2008, 08:11 PM~10884273
> *11,500 people at the park yesterday in tulsa. coast to coast riders everywhere.
> *


repost :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2008, 10:07 PM~10884233
> *shit just got back from tulsa.
> *


TO BAD I COULDN'T GO...........


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 09:40 PM~10883929
> *i still need a driver side bottom half door panel..
> 
> and i quit my job today...
> ...


good now you can start on my lac!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> pinky is done..pickin her up from austin.. next project.. sixduece hopper..
> 
> SKY'S DA LIMIT


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2008, 10:11 PM~10884273
> *11,500 people at the park yesterday in tulsa. coast to coast riders everywhere.
> *


post pic's or it didnt happen..........suxa!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 16 2008, 08:22 PM~10884410
> *good now you can start on my lac!
> *


you aint ready homie...
show me some money...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2008, 09:11 PM~10884273
> *11,500 people at the park yesterday in tulsa. coast to coast riders everywhere.
> *


to bad only 7 people from Houston  ......Houston aint ready


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *sic713, RA-RA, ATTN WHORE, rug442*, MIJITODEHOUSTON, chevylo97

HOUSTON STYLEZ IN DA HOUSE!!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> > pinky is done..pickin her up from austin.. next project.. sixduece hopper..
> >
> > SKY'S DA LIMIT
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i69/texa...urrent=Slim.flv

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10884442
> *to bad only 7 people from Houston  ......Houston aint ready
> *


i tried to tell em....there is a topic in post your rides with pics..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 10:24 PM~10884434
> *you aint ready homie...
> show me some money...
> *


shit come pick up!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i69/texa...nt=HPIM0883.flv

:0 :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 09:25 PM~10884444
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sic713, RA-RA, ATTN WHORE, rug442, MIJITODEHOUSTON, chevylo97
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 16 2008, 08:27 PM~10884466
> *http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i69/texa...nt=HPIM0883.flv
> 
> :0  :0
> *


that shit was smashin.....violently.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2008, 09:28 PM~10884485
> *that shit was smashin.....violently.
> *


i'll post up tomorrow...im going to bed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jun 16 2008, 08:26 PM~10884463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OWNED


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

pm me you know what i want to do with the paint shoot me a price and a good one not ness is prices he is to expensive for me


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 09:25 PM~10884444
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sic713, RA-RA, ATTN WHORE, rug442, MIJITODEHOUSTON, chevylo97
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10884498
> *
> OWNED
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 16 2008, 10:38 PM~10884594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


had to be the white dude to post some shit like that!....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10884442
> *to bad only 7 people from Houston  ......Houston aint ready
> *


sadly true


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs+Jun 16 2008, 08:05 PM~10884210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ...................and dats not even half da good shit.........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 16 2008, 04:45 PM~10882452
> *We took a couple cars...my car didn't work for crap but our blue MC took the day again.....Down IV Life---7 years in a row.  :cheesy:  Picnic was awesome...the amount and quality of cars was insane!
> 
> 
> ...


and this modafucka is hotter than fish grease!!!!!!!!!!!!!no floating,no getting stuck,and no mercy on da poor bumper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Is that a b"I"g "I" plaque in the back window?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 16 2008, 08:52 PM~10884747
> *and this modafucka is hotter than fish grease!!!!!!!!!!!!!no floating,no getting stuck,and no mercy on da poor bumper!!!!!!!!!
> *


it taps jesus on the forehead for sure.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 16 2008, 08:38 PM~10884594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VANILLA BUNNY


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2008, 08:37 PM~10883300
> *AND YOU FIT IN THAT BITCH COMFORTABLE MY SMALL ASS DON'T EVEN FIT IN SMALL CARS COMFORTABLE......... :uh:  :uh:
> *


one ass cheak on each bucket


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 16 2008, 08:35 PM~10884547
> *pm me you know what i want to do with the paint shoot me a price and a good one not ness is prices he is to expensive for me
> *


HOW YOU WANNA PAINT IT?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 16 2008, 08:20 PM~10883165
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> JUST MADE IT BACK IN FROM TULSA,BESIDES ALL D UNORGANIZATION SKILLS DA CREW LACKED....................IT WENT DOWN LIKE 2 FAT BITCHES ON A SEE SAW OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn, it mustve went down


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 16 2008, 08:56 PM~10884800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn, it mustve went down
> *


UMMMMMMMMMMMM HUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 09:55 PM~10884780
> *VANILLA BUNNY
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2008, 09:55 PM~10884789
> *HOW YOU WANNA PAINT IT?
> *


WITH KRYLON :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 16 2008, 11:18 PM~10885031
> *WITH KRYLON  :thumbsup:
> *


its the only way to go......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Jun 16 2008, 09:18 PM~10885031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell to da fuck no.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

what up los! damn aint seen you in a min.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 16 2008, 10:55 PM~10884786
> *one ass cheak on each bucket
> *


I HAVE A BENCH SEAT YOU CAN PUT IN THERE..... :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 16 2008, 09:29 PM~10885147
> *what up los! damn aint seen you in a min.....
> *


Chillin and workin


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 16 2008, 11:34 PM~10885216
> *Chillin and workin
> *


cool homie!stay on your grind just dont forget about your boyz......


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10885259
> *cool homie!stay on your grind just dont forget about your boyz......
> *


Ima try to make by the shop this week to put in some work on the caprice


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 16 2008, 12:42 PM~10880725
> *keep up the good work dawg . KUSTOMS always have sum clean ass rides and i know is going down at the picnic. cant wait. LOCOS CREATIONS IS GONA BE HOPPING DERRRR :biggrin:
> *


bonafide WILL be on tha park  single pumps need to come out and play :around: :wave:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 16 2008, 11:48 PM~10885382
> *Ima try to make by the shop this week to put in some work on the caprice
> *


thats whats up!let me know if you need any help......we need to finish up the lose end for the show


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

cali rydah! :thumbsdown:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ridenlow84, my cutty, *cali rydah*, SlowNLow
:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jun 16 2008, 09:55 PM~10885466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you guys too.... :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2008, 11:44 PM~10886195
> *fuck you guys too.... :uh:
> *


i feel the love


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 17 2008, 12:17 AM~10886283
> *i feel the love
> *


i bet you do...lol.. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 17 2008, 12:44 AM~10886195
> *fuck you guys too.... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 12:24 AM~10886309
> *:0
> *


whats up ernesto.... hows the rag trey lookin... :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 17 2008, 12:50 AM~10886408
> *whats up ernesto.... hows the rag trey lookin... :cheesy:
> *


been workin on the hard top. rag is jus chillin. never even drove it yet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 12:59 AM~10886434
> *been workin on the hard top. rag is jus chillin. never even drove it yet
> *


must be nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 17 2008, 01:28 AM~10886486
> *must be nice.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2008, 07:56 AM~10886840
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 




















JK :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*FINE!* :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 16 2008, 09:53 PM~10885436
> *bonafide WILL be on tha park  single pumps need to come out and play  :around:  :wave:
> *


i know yo ass is always up to play :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 17 2008, 06:57 AM~10886842
> *:uh:
> JK :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2008, 08:42 AM~10886974
> *:tongue:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2008, 08:42 AM~10886974
> *:tongue:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 16 2008, 10:14 PM~10884297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2008, 03:01 PM~10881315
> *i'm so old school.. when i was hitting switches you were pointing and sayin "i wanna be like him when i grow up"
> *


DOUBT THAT HOMEBOY. WAS ROLLIN MY 63 IMPALA SS W/3PUMPS, 10 BATTERIES, 10 SWITCHES, LIGHT BLUE, TIGHT WHITE INTERIOR, WITH TRIPPLE GOLD D'S WHEN I WAS 17 YOU FAT BASTERD. POST PIX SOON. ASK ANYBODY FROM MY SIDE THEY'LL CO-SIGN FOR ME ON THAT ONE. BESIDES I DONT THINK OUR HOPPER EVEN HAS ENOUGH POWER TO RAISE YOUR FAT ASS UP. :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 16 2008, 11:35 PM~10886167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slimthizzle and kenny rogers posted up at da park


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said kenny rogers


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 10:24 AM~10887472
> *DOUBT THAT HOMEBOY. WAS ROLLIN MY 63 IMPALA SS W/3PUMPS, 10 BATTERIES, 10 SWITCHES, LIGHT BLUE, TIGHT WHITE INTERIOR, WITH TRIPPLE GOLD D'S WHEN I WAS 17 YOU FAT BASTERD. POST PIX SOON. ASK ANYBODY FROM MY SIDE THEY'LL CO-SIGN FOR ME ON THAT ONE. BESIDES I DONT THINK OUR HOPPER EVEN HAS ENOUGH POWER TO RAISE YOUR FAT ASS UP.  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 08:59 AM~10887657
> ****** said kenny rogers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2008, 04:56 AM~10886840
> *:cheesy:
> *


how did the Black tin~tan taste?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 09:59 AM~10887657
> ****** said kenny rogers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 08:24 AM~10887472
> *DOUBT THAT HOMEBOY. WAS ROLLIN MY 63 IMPALA SS W/3PUMPS, 10 BATTERIES, 10 SWITCHES, LIGHT BLUE, TIGHT WHITE INTERIOR, WITH TRIPPLE GOLD D'S WHEN I WAS 17 YOU FAT BASTERD. POST PIX SOON. ASK ANYBODY FROM MY SIDE THEY'LL CO-SIGN FOR ME ON THAT ONE. BESIDES I DONT THINK OUR HOPPER EVEN HAS ENOUGH POWER TO RAISE YOUR FAT ASS UP.  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


I member.......you member!?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 17 2008, 10:31 AM~10887852
> *I member.......you member!?
> *


APPRECIATE THAT SHORT.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Some pics from our trip out to Tulsa.


Ready to roll out


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

A little bit of bad luck (on 2 trailers)....not a problem, just take the car of the trailer


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Made it to Tulsa safe and in one piece


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

At the picnic


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

outside the hopping pit


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Back to the rides


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

more rides


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Rolling out to meet up with some peeps


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Cleanest bigbody i've seen












powerhouse


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: nice cars :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 12:07 PM~10888121
> *:biggrin: nice cars :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

whats the deal!! Juan23


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Tite pics Fredo! :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2008, 11:37 AM~10888357
> *Tite pics Fredo! :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2008, 11:54 AM~10888009
> *Cleanest bigbody i've seen
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, *LOCK IT UP*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 10:25 AM~10887491
> *slimthizzle and kenny rogers posted up at da park
> *


 MAMALO, SACALE PUS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 17 2008, 10:54 AM~10888505
> *MAMALO, SACALE PUS!!! :biggrin:
> *


wuz up homie loco


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 06:34 AM~10886940
> *i know yo ass is always up to play  :biggrin:
> *


ain't nothing wrong with wanting to have fun :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 17 2008, 11:31 AM~10887852
> *I member.......you member!?
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2008, 06:56 AM~10886840
> *:cheesy:
> *


enjoy your trip to tulsa? stalker!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 01:55 PM~10888946
> *enjoy your trip to tulsa?  stalker!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2008, 11:37 AM~10888357
> *Tite pics Fredo! :thumbsup:
> *


i have a t-mobile razr for sale, used.. preloaded with some exclusive pics of someone after night of boozin' make offer!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 02:47 PM~10889782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah..that ones done right.. with mirrors and rockers..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 01:52 PM~10889823
> *yeah..that ones done right.. with mirrors and rockers..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 03:00 PM~10889883
> *:uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :burn:
> *


some do it half ass and dont put all the rockers on. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2008, 09:54 AM~10888009
> *Cleanest bigbody i've seen
> 
> 
> ...


i have to agree it looks like someone pulled it out a swimmin pool its so wet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all i gotta say is that those that didnt go to tulsa missed out on one of the hottest events of the year. it was like the houston show all over again, majestics, down iv life, signature, individuals, except it wasnt a show it was cruising all over the places, cars from texas, california, chicago, mississippi, st louis, atlanta kansas city arizona. everywhere. real lowriding goin down in the middle of nowhere


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 02:02 PM~10889899
> *some do it half ass and dont put all the rockers on.    :uh:
> *


well i aint putting the rockets for i will have sum else :0 :0 . no moldings nothing everythang shaved . :biggrin: but than againg i m chipping oh and i build FORDS :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 02:07 PM~10889927
> *all i gotta say is that those that didnt go to tulsa missed out on one of the hottest events of the year. it was like the houston show all over again, majestics, down iv life, signature, individuals, except it wasnt a show it was cruising all over the places, cars from texas, california, chicago, mississippi, st louis, atlanta kansas city arizona. everywhere.  real lowriding goin down in the middle of nowhere
> *


maybe next year bro. LOCOS WITH SUM HOODOOS ON THE BUMPERS :biggrin: it look like it was off the hook . hopefully my elco comes out good and makes it to TULSA next year


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 02:25 PM~10890034
> *maybe next year bro. LOCOS WITH SUM HOODOOS ON THE BUMPERS  :biggrin:  it look like it was off the hook . hopefully my elco comes out good and makes it to TULSA next year
> *


hell yea.. hopefully next yr mine will have the new paint..
ill drive that bitch there...
pinic looks fun ass hell..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 02:27 PM~10890044
> *hell yea.. hopefully next yr mine will have the new paint..
> ill drive that bitch there...
> pinic looks fun ass hell..
> *


seen you ass drive everywhere and thats the way to do it :thumbsup: i can hook u up with some white girls from THE COLORADO so it wont be a lonely ride :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 03:23 PM~10890018
> *well i aint putting the rockets for i will have sum else  :0  :0 . no moldings nothing everythang shaved .  :biggrin: but than againg i m chipping oh and i build FORDS  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 03:30 PM~10890063
> *seen you ass drive everywhere and thats the way to do it  :thumbsup: i can hook u up with some white girls from THE COLORADO so it wont be a lonely ride  :biggrin:
> *


he'll fall in love though. and all cars he paints gonna come out pink with hearts and shyt.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 02:34 PM~10890091
> *he'll fall in love though.    and all cars he paints gonna come out pink with hearts and shyt.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 03:23 PM~10890018
> *well i aint putting the rockets
> *


 :thumbsdown: boooooo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2008, 03:38 PM~10890122
> *:thumbsdown: boooooo
> *


yeah..talk to your boy.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 04:07 PM~10889927
> *all i gotta say is that those that didnt go to tulsa missed out on one of the hottest events of the year. it was like the houston show all over again, majestics, down iv life, signature, individuals, except it wasnt a show it was cruising all over the places, cars from texas, california, chicago, mississippi, st louis, atlanta kansas city arizona. everywhere.  real lowriding goin down in the middle of nowhere
> *


YOU DON'T HAVE TO REMIND ME THAT I MISSED OUT......... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 04:30 PM~10890063
> *seen you ass drive everywhere and thats the way to do it  :thumbsup: i can hook u up with some white girls from THE COLORADO so it wont be a lonely ride  :biggrin:
> *


MY SON CAN TAKE THE WHITE GIRLS IN THE BACK OF THE ELCO. AND I'LL TAKE THE OTHER GIRLS IN THE LS.......... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 02:25 PM~10890034
> *maybe next year bro. LOCOS WITH SUM HOODOOS ON THE BUMPERS  :biggrin:  it look like it was off the hook . hopefully my elco comes out good and makes it to TULSA next year
> *


i made it the whole weekend on 550$. so its not "too" expensive. i spend about 340 on gas there and back and i pulled my car....to give an idea what it costs to take it, its about 9-10 hours pulling a car...well worth it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 03:42 PM~10890155
> *i made it the whole weekend on 550$. so its not "too" expensive.  i spend about 340 on gas there and back and i pulled my car....to give an idea what it costs to take it, its about 9-10 hours pulling a car...well worth it.
> *


thats steep :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 04:23 PM~10890018
> *well i aint putting the rockets for i will have sum else  :0  :0 . no moldings nothing everythang shaved .  :biggrin: but than againg i m chipping oh and i build FARTS
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 17 2008, 02:38 PM~10890122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: 
we let the car speak for its self when it comes out :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 17 2008, 02:41 PM~10890147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 02:42 PM~10890155
> *i made it the whole weekend on 550$. so its not "too" expensive.  i spend about 340 on gas there and back and i pulled my car....to give an idea what it costs to take it, its about 9-10 hours pulling a car...well worth it.
> *


wasnt really bot the money i just didnt have anything read to take out there i think for some like this u got to take a clean car. but next year i hope i make it how long is the trip ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 02:43 PM~10890163
> *thats steep  :uh:
> *


it aint cheap. but for lowriding. pay the price and dont be a cheap slut.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 17 2008, 03:43 PM~10890163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2008, 03:57 PM~10890259
> *how bout you sell that setup....you aint doing nothing with it :biggrin:
> *


how about you PM me with an offer..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 04:46 PM~10890180
> *cohcinos  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 04:52 PM~10890219
> *it aint cheap. but for lowriding. pay the price and dont be a cheap slut.
> *


X2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 05:02 PM~10890311
> *how about you PM me with an offer..
> *


*I GOT A $200 GIFT CARD FOR WINGS AND A 12 PACK OF HOT POCKETS AND A CASE OF RUM............ LETS TRADE.......... :biggrin: *


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 04:07 PM~10889927
> *all i gotta say is that those that didnt go to tulsa missed out on one of the hottest events of the year. it was like the houston show all over again, majestics, down iv life, signature, individuals, except it wasnt a show it was cruising all over the places, cars from texas, california, chicago, mississippi, st louis, atlanta kansas city arizona. everywhere.  real lowriding goin down in the middle of nowhere
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sup i just wanna say i had a blast in tulsa.....i rode into tulsa in a chevy with tha shades on *****


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 17 2008, 05:12 PM~10890395
> *sup i just wanna say i had a blast in tulsa.....i rode into tulsa in a chevy with tha shades on *****
> *


WITH THE FIRE CHIEF SETTIN THE BOY ON FIRE.............. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 04:10 PM~10890377
> *I GOT A $200 GIFT CARD FOR WINGS AND A 12 PACK OF HOT POCKETS AND A CASE OF RUM............ LETS TRADE.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: tempting but no


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 05:15 PM~10890425
> *:uh:  tempting but no
> *


I THROW IN A CARTON OF CIGS ALSO.......... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 17 2008, 03:12 PM~10890395
> *sup i just wanna say i had a blast in tulsa.....i rode into tulsa in a chevy with tha shades on *****
> *


wheres the cruisin going down this weekend, the lac is back on the streets and ready to roll out :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 05:20 PM~10890467
> *wheres the cruisin going down this weekend, the lac is back on the streets and ready to roll out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SAME SPOT SAME TIME............  TACO BANA!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 03:20 PM~10890467
> *wheres the cruisin going down this weekend, the lac is back on the streets and ready to roll out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


car lookin clean...Wood


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 05:20 PM~10890472
> *SAME SPOT SAME TIME............  TACO BANA!
> *


wut it do.you going saturday night again


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

take it how da fuck yall wana,but peep game.............single pump cutlass hit more inches in one lick wit a broke balljoint than most these "hoppers" did ina year................................................and gold plated and done right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

























































BUT IS A HOPPER THO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

and this one is for the streets...not a hopper :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

while ya'll were out there having fun.. i found me a project to work on.. shouldn't take too long to have it show worthy.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2008, 04:50 PM~10891137
> *and this one is for the streets...not a hopper :0
> 
> 
> ...


OH U MEAN DA ONE WIT A/C,POWER WINDOW,CHROME UNDIES,SHOW MOTOR,RAN SO SMOOTH YOU'D THINK IT WAS OFF...................YEA ITS FOR DA STREETS....................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 05:02 PM~10891215
> *while ya'll were out there having fun.. i found me a project to work on..      shouldn't take too long to have it show worthy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: IMA JUST KEEP IT POSITIVE WIT YO ASS...........GOOD LUCK ON DAT............................... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 06:14 PM~10891297
> *:uh: IMA JUST KEEP IT POSITIVE WIT YO ASS...........GOOD LUCK ON DAT............................... :uh:
> *


the door is already blue.. so just gonna paint rest of car to match.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

U A FOOL.............. :twak: :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 05:02 PM~10891215
> *while ya'll were out there having fun.. i found me a project to work on..      shouldn't take too long to have it show worthy.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a nice project


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 17 2008, 04:00 PM~10890752
> *car lookin clean...Wood
> *


thanks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 17 2008, 06:04 PM~10890775
> *wut it do.you going saturday night again
> *


 NOTHIN MUCH HOMIE SEEIN WHAT I CAN DONE TO THE RIDE........

:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 07:02 PM~10891215
> *while ya'll were out there having fun.. i found me a project to work on..      shouldn't take too long to have it show worthy.
> 
> 
> ...


you plan to juice it or bag it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2008, 06:49 PM~10891500
> *you plan to juice it or bag it?
> *


its so valueable as/is think imma leave it alone.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Wass up tony should we get ready for Tulsa next year and put sum on the bumper next year


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2008, 07:49 PM~10891500
> *you plan to juice it or bag it?
> 
> 
> ...


WITH THOSE I'LL BAGGED THAT BITCH......... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 12:58 PM~10888541
> *wuz up homie loco
> *


que honda bro!! que hay de nuevo? im just thinking on what i want to do the town car. hopper or crome that bitch and putt it on the street but theres always a BUT!!! im gonna wanna hop that bitch...so what should i do? :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 17 2008, 07:54 PM~10891542
> *Wass up tony should we get ready for Tulsa next year and put sum on the bumper next year
> *


i say we put them on the bumper here to show all the suck asses that it can be done here at HOME-HOUSTON-!!!!it can be done anywhere....que no!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 05:20 PM~10890467
> *wheres the cruisin going down this weekend, the lac is back on the streets and ready to roll out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


much props to all them boyz that made that trip!!looking clean


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2008, 11:44 AM~10887940
> *Some pics from our trip out to Tulsa.
> Ready to roll out
> 
> ...


some true riderz. rolling deep


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 12:55 PM~10888946
> *enjoy your trip to tulsa?  stalker!!
> *


Lol! U stupid.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2008, 07:20 PM~10891708
> *Lol! U stupid.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

BIG TEXAS..WUT UP HOMIE..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 17 2008, 02:30 PM~10890063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


father and son tag team


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

what do g


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jun 17 2008, 07:03 PM~10891974
> *what do g
> *


CHILAXIN..AT THE CRIB..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 17 2008, 07:05 PM~10891987
> *CHILAXIN..AT THE CRIB..
> *


  cool,, whats up for this weekend


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 17 2008, 07:05 PM~10891987
> *CHILAXIN..AT THE CRIB..
> *


SUP GOOFTROOP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2008, 09:44 AM~10887940
> *Some pics from our trip out to Tulsa.
> Ready to roll out
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
this pic looks like slim is sponsored by chilis..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 07:09 PM~10892026
> *:roflmao:
> this pic looks like slim is sponsored by chilis..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DA FIRE CHIEF-AKA-DA RED HOT CHILI!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 09:09 PM~10892026
> *:roflmao:
> this pic looks like slim is sponsored by chilis..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jun 17 2008, 07:07 PM~10892003
> * cool,, whats up for this weekend
> *


our meeting on Sat night....im working all weekend..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 07:07 PM~10892004
> *SUP GOOFTROOP
> *


Wut up Noe..see ya made da trip to OK...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 09:09 PM~10892026
> *:roflmao:
> this pic looks like slim is sponsored by chilis..
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 07:11 PM~10892035
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DA FIRE CHIEF-AKA-DA RED HOT CHILI!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


it sits prefect on the roof..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 09:02 PM~10891968
> *father and son tag team
> *


 :0 

JUST LINE THEM UP STICK, PULL, NNNNNNNNNNNNNNEXT!.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 09:21 PM~10892086
> *:0
> 
> JUST LINE THEM UP STICK, PULL, NNNNNNNNNNNNNNEXT!.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: cochino :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 17 2008, 07:19 PM~10892067
> *our meeting on Sat night....im working all weekend..
> *


thats whats up, when is you going to look at the cutty


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 07:21 PM~10892086
> *:0
> 
> JUST LINE THEM UP STICK, PULL, NNNNNNNNNNNNNNEXT!.......... :biggrin:
> *


i learned from da best.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jun 17 2008, 07:24 PM~10892105
> *thats whats up, when is you going to look at the cutty
> *


soon..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 17 2008, 06:05 PM~10891612
> *que honda bro!! que hay de nuevo? im just thinking on what i want to do the town car. hopper or crome that bitch and putt it on the street but theres always a BUT!!! im gonna wanna hop that bitch...so what should i do? :angry:
> *


DO BOTH! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 09:27 PM~10892127
> *DO BOTH!  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up ACE


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 09:27 PM~10892127
> *DO BOTH!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 Hit the street hard


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gone... its back in a-town now..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 17 2008, 07:28 PM~10892136
> *Whats up ACE
> *


AW MAN STILL SAME :angry: 

Juan is ready for this weekend.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 09:23 PM~10892103
> *:nono: cochino :biggrin:
> *


FATHER AND SON HAVE TO WORK THE LUNCH LINE OR NO ONE GETS FEED....... :yessad: :yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10892159
> *AW MAN STILL SAME :angry:
> 
> Juan is ready for this weekend.
> *


we are ready too


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 07:30 PM~10892153
> *gone... its back in a-town now..
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 08:30 PM~10892153
> *gone... its back in a-town now..
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

car needed a buffin.. stupid over spray.. shit felt like sand paper


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 09:25 PM~10892110
> *i learned from da best.. :biggrin:
> *


WE HAVE TO SERVE THE LUNCH LINE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im hungry again


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 17 2008, 07:34 PM~10892198
> *we are ready too
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 07:38 PM~10892271
> *car needed a buffin.. stupid over spray.. shit felt like sand paper
> 
> 
> ...


ever used a clay bar?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 07:39 PM~10892297
> *ever used a clay bar?
> *


yea..
but im wanted to sand it a lil more..
i hit it with 1500.. its wetter now..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 07:41 PM~10892317
> *yea..
> but im wanted to sand it a lil more..
> i hit it with 1500.. its wetter now..
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 17 2008, 07:20 PM~10892078
> *Wut up Noe..see ya made da trip to OK...
> *


yea had to do it homie....it was well worth it......now watin for yalls picnic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 09:38 PM~10892271
> *im hungry again
> *


 :0 

STREET SHOW NEEDS TO LOAD THEM UP AND MAKE A DROP OFF... :biggrin: I'LL HAVE HIM READY WITH CIGS AND GATORADE........


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

streetshow :biggrin: did you fill her up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 07:42 PM~10892327
> *:0
> 
> STREET SHOW NEEDS TO LOAD THEM UP AND MAKE A DROP OFF... :biggrin: I'LL HAVE HIM READY WITH CIGS AND GATORADE........
> *


i want a sunkist.
lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 07:47 PM~10892374
> *i want a sunkist.
> lol
> *


DAM SURPRISED U AINT WANA GRAPE "DRANK"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

NOE they come out this sat.... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 09:27 PM~10892127
> *DO BOTH!  :biggrin:
> *


u already know homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 07:42 PM~10892325
> *yea had to do it homie....it was well worth it......now watin for yalls picnic
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 17 2008, 09:51 PM~10892418
> *NOE they come out this sat.... :0
> 
> 
> ...










this one could come out everyday if it wanted too! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 17 2008, 07:53 PM~10892430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ..up to the new owner on that... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 17 2008, 09:53 PM~10892430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cuanto? $$


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up Tito....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 17 2008, 08:02 PM~10891968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 17 2008, 09:56 PM~10892455
> * ..up to the new owner on that... :biggrin:
> *


not for long big dawg!!!! it will end up with me soon....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2008, 09:59 PM~10892484
> *cuanto?  $$
> *


wait till i get it back, then will talk $. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 17 2008, 07:51 PM~10892418
> *NOE they come out this sat.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


already on top of it goof  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2008, 09:47 PM~10892374
> *i want a sunkist.
> lol
> *


NAW GOTTA GET THAT YAK IN YA SO YOU CAN MAKE THEM JERK........ :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 06:14 PM~10891297
> *:uh: IMA JUST KEEP IT POSITIVE WIT YO ASS...........GOOD LUCK ON DAT............................... :uh:
> *


looks like someone slapped you with some ACT RIGHT this weekend.. good to see.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 08:10 PM~10892601
> *already on top of it goof   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 17 2008, 08:06 PM~10892551
> *:biggrin:
> not for long big dawg!!!! it will end up with me soon....
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 10:11 PM~10892624
> *looks like someone slapped you with some ACT RIGHT this weekend..  good to see.
> *


:uh: :biggrin: when you gonna go to the chill spot?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 10:15 PM~10892660
> *:uh:  :biggrin: when you gonna go to the chill spot?
> *


HE AIN'T GOING LAST TIME I SEEN HIM OUT WAS WHEN WE ROLLED BY EACH OTHER IN PTOWN........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 08:11 PM~10892624
> *looks like someone slapped you with some ACT RIGHT this weekend..  good to see.
> *


***** NEVA DAT JUST DONT WANA PISS U OFF AND MAKE U GO HIDE INA CORNER DATS ALL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 09:15 PM~10892660
> *:uh:  :biggrin: when you gonna go to the chill spot?
> *


i was gonna go this past weekend..but i fell asleep. and this coming weekend i'll be on a short road trip. but might get back in time.. if so i'll come back.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 08:20 PM~10892717
> *i was gonna go this past weekend..but i fell asleep.    and this coming weekend i'll be on a  short road trip. but might get back in time..    if so i'll come back.
> *


in what?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 10:20 PM~10892717
> *i was gonna go this past weekend..but i fell asleep.    and this coming weekend i'll be on a  short road trip. but might get back in time..    if so i'll come back.
> *


road trip to visit the chick you talkin too???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10892730
> *in what?
> *


NANA'S WAGON........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 10:21 PM~10892730
> *in what?
> *


in his 68 right devious :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 10:28 PM~10892804
> *in his 68 right devious :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 17 2008, 09:02 PM~10892501
> *wut up Tito....
> *



whats the deal homie..... :biggrin: ....hows things in the H


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 10:29 PM~10892826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 10:31 PM~10892856
> *:0  :yessad:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 07:51 PM~10891513
> *its so valueable as/is think imma leave it alone.
> *


 :uh: dime a dozen


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 10:34 PM~10892887
> *:rofl:
> *


no :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 10:37 PM~10892927
> *no :dunno:
> *


BY NEXT YEAR........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lady_Ace, *2000 TOWNCAR*, Layin'_Low_'81, Tyrone 1957, H-TOWN_ACE

I CALLED YOU WHITE BOY #2....... :angry: YOU DON'T WANT TO ANSWER A BLACK MAN CALL EITHER.......
:twak: :twak:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 10:42 PM~10892977
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lady_Ace, 2000 TOWNCAR, Layin'_Low_'81, Tyrone 1957, H-TOWN_ACE
> 
> ...


:uh: whiteys :thumbsup: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10893007
> *:uh: whiteys  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


I CALLED YOU TO FUCKER........ :buttkick: HAD BLACK MAN OVER HERE WANTING TO GIVE YOU SOME BUSINESS AND YOU WHITE PEOPLE ACT LIKE THE BLACK DOLLAR NOT GOOD.

WE CLEAN IT OFF B4 WE HAND IT OVER TO YOU.......... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10893007
> *:uh: whiteys  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 17 2008, 10:44 PM~10893007
> *:uh: whiteys  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *



charge too much :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 17 2008, 10:58 PM~10893158
> *:uh:
> *


Droppin Duece in the near future
:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 10:55 PM~10893125
> *I CALLED YOU TO FUCKER........ :buttkick: HAD BLACK MAN OVER HERE WANTING TO GIVE YOU SOME BUSINESS AND YOU WHITE PEOPLE ACT LIKE THE BLACK DOLLAR NOT GOOD.
> 
> WE CLEAN IT OFF B4 WE HAND IT OVER TO YOU.......... :biggrin:
> *


why does everything have to be black with you, and in the third person? :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 09:01 PM~10893197
> *Droppin Duece in the near future
> :0
> *


waddup?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 11:01 PM~10893197
> *Droppin Duece in the near future
> :0
> *


yeah, that mexican food had me duecin all week :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 17 2008, 09:21 PM~10892730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: that bitch don't even turn on right now.. battery dead.. tires low.. but rims are clean.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 17 2008, 09:12 PM~10893307
> *
> *


havnt herd you say go lakers in while :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 17 2008, 11:02 PM~10893210
> *why does everything have to be black with you, and in the third person?  :roflmao:
> *


THAT THE ONLY COLOR I KNOW.......  AND IT ADDS MORE TO THE PARTY...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10893327
> *havnt herd you say go lakers in while :biggrin:
> *


GO WHO?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 17 2008, 11:03 PM~10893227
> *yeah, that mexican food had me duecin all week  :ugh:
> *


YOU NEED TO FIND A NEW LOCATION, BUT SOMETIMES GOOD FOOD IS HARD TO FIND. JUST HAVE TO STICK WITH IT AND MAKE SURE YOUR CLOSE BY A SAFE HOUSE AT THE RIGHT TIME TO CHUNK THE DUECE........  hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 09:04 PM~10893233
> *
> :uh:    that bitch don't even turn on right now..  battery dead..  tires low..  but rims are clean.
> *


u better get that p/o/s running, im gonna drop the trailer tomoro...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 09:21 PM~10893409
> *GO WHO?????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 11:22 PM~10893416
> *YOU NEED TO FIND A NEW LOCATION, BUT SOMETIMES GOOD FOOD IS HARD TO FIND. JUST HAVE TO STICK WITH IT AND MAKE SURE YOUR CLOSE BY A SAFE HOUSE AT THE RIGHT TIME TO CHUNK THE DUECE........   hno:
> *


nah, that was in Acapulco. food sucked!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 11:27 PM~10893465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2008, 10:22 PM~10893420
> *u better get that p/o/s running, im gonna drop the trailer tomoro...
> *


about time you brought my trailer back.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 11:27 PM~10893465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THA ONES THAT SWING THAT ASS BACK AND FORTH HITTIN BACK BUMPER......... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 09:38 PM~10893614
> *I LIKE THA ONES THAT SWING THAT ASS BACK AND FORTH HITTIN BACK BUMPER......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


these more my style :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RAGALAC, ridenlow84, SlowNLow

WAT UP ROMYROM!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 17 2008, 11:41 PM~10893650
> *these more my style :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10893327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dddeeeeeezzzzz nnnuuutttttttzzzzzzzz


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 09:01 PM~10893197
> *Droppin Duece in the near future
> :0
> *


wut up wit ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 17 2008, 07:50 PM~10892400
> *DAM SURPRISED U AINT WANA GRAPE "DRANK"
> *


naw. it makes my doo doo turn green


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2008, 08:05 PM~10892538
> *what did you come make the lines straight?  :uh:
> 
> *


yea :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jun 17 2008, 06:05 PM~10891612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep i say we show these people that houstone can do it big too.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 12:49 AM~10894391
> *naw. it makes my doo doo turn green
> 
> yea :uh:
> *


grape koolaid=green turds :burn:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 17 2008, 07:02 PM~10891968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 had two drunk white bitches last night looking for ridez . :0 sorry no pics phone was dead. i know onebitch was pisst off because her boyfriend didnt pick her up and she diddnt have no where to go . and the other bitch was just drunk looking for transportation at any cost other than cash :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 17 2008, 07:44 PM~10892344
> *streetshow  :biggrin:  did you fill her up
> *


i put ten dollars on it the carb needs to be clean and the fuel filter changed :yessad: no low fuel drivin no mo :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 08:43 AM~10895579
> *had two drunk white bitches last night looking for ridez . :0 sorry no pics phone was dead. i know onebitch was pisst off because her boyfriend didnt pick her up and she diddnt have no where to go . and the other bitch was just drunk looking for transportation at any cost other than cash  :0
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE LOADED THEM UP IN SMOKEY AND BROUGHT THEM BY THE HOUSE............ :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 08:51 AM~10895598
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE LOADED THEM UP IN SMOKEY AND BROUGHT THEM BY THE HOUSE............ :cheesy:
> *


greenspoint is too far :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 08:49 AM~10895594
> *i put ten dollars on it the carb needs to be clean and the fuel filter changed  :yessad: no low fuel drivin no mo  :twak:
> *


X2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 18 2008, 08:52 AM~10895600
> *greenspoint is too far :biggrin:
> *


HEARD YOU WAS IN THE AREA THIS MORNING............ :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 18 2008, 12:38 AM~10894276
> *wut up wit ya.. :biggrin:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 06:51 AM~10895598
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE LOADED THEM UP IN SMOKEY AND BROUGHT THEM BY THE HOUSE............ :cheesy:
> *


shit by the time i was getting off them bitches were gone. WORD IS THAT THEY TOOK OFF IN A BLACK ELCO ON 13,s :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 08:54 AM~10895613
> *:tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 08:53 AM~10895609
> *HEARD YOU WAS IN THE AREA THIS MORNING............ :0
> *


what can I say I get around..... ill be done here soon and the off to navigation and s wayside


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 08:54 AM~10895614
> *shit by the time i was getting off them bitches were gone. WORD IS THAT THEY TOOK OFF IN A BLACK ELCO ON 13,s :0
> *


is that what you do in customers cars :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 18 2008, 06:40 AM~10895567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asshole.. better take em next time so i cabn scoop em up..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 08:54 AM~10895614
> *shit by the time i was getting off them bitches were gone. WORD IS THAT THEY TOOK OFF IN A BLACK ELCO ON 13,s :0
> *


THAT'S MY BOY ............. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2008, 08:54 AM~10895616
> *:uh:
> *


:werd: 

NOT EVERYONE CAN AFFORD A SHIT PAPER STAND. MINE SITS ON THE FLOOR........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 18 2008, 08:55 AM~10895618
> *what can I say I get around..... ill be done here soon and the off to navigation and s wayside
> *


WHAT OVER THAT WAY SUNDAY WITH THE HOMIE STREETSHOW RACING SMOKEY DOWN THE FREEWAY WITH A/C BLOW HARD ENOUGH TO MAKE YOU WEAR A SWEATER.......... hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 09:05 AM~10895648
> *:werd:
> 
> NOT EVERYONE CAN AFFORD A SHIT PAPER STAND. MINE SITS ON THE FLOOR........ :biggrin:
> *


my roll is on the window sill


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 18 2008, 09:09 AM~10895666
> *my roll is on the window sill
> *


DON'T HAVE ONE OF THEM IN MY SHIT ROOM......... :nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 07:04 AM~10895645
> *THAT'S MY BOY ............. :biggrin:
> *


about to go hop in it now.. and head to p-town...
time to work one skys the limit


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 09:14 AM~10895692
> *about to go hop in it now.. and head  to p-town...
> time to work one  skys the limit
> *


MAKE THAT BITCH HIT BACK BUMPER........... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 18 2008, 06:56 AM~10895624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 07:08 AM~10895657
> *WHAT OVER THAT WAY SUNDAY WITH THE HOMIE STREETSHOW RACING SMOKEY DOWN THE FREEWAY WITH A/C BLOW HARD ENOUGH TO MAKE YOU WEAR A SWEATER.......... hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: looks like smokey is gona be gone by the end of the weekk. but i will get a drop top if the deal goes tru. ac blowing top drop mayne hold up . pac are you ready to see what a 5.0 can do :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 09:36 AM~10895767
> *:biggrin:
> *


I SEE THAT I'M NOT GOING TO LEAVE MY RIDE AT THE SHOP WITH YOU OVER NIGHT........ :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 09:39 AM~10895781
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: looks like smokey is gona be gone by the end of the weekk. but i will get a drop top if the deal goes tru. ac blowing top drop mayne hold up . pac are you ready to see what a 5.0 can do  :0
> *


 :tears: 

WILL IT MAKE SHAVED PUSSIES APPEAR......... :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 07:43 AM~10895793
> *:tears:
> 
> WILL IT MAKE SHAVED PUSSIES APPEAR......... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: even smokey can do that :biggrin: and u know diss mayne


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 07:41 AM~10895789
> *I SEE THAT I'M NOT GOING TO LEAVE MY RIDE AT THE SHOP WITH YOU OVER NIGHT........ :twak:
> *


yep shaivy might get a tour of the back seat :0 she digs lowriders


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 09:49 AM~10895829
> *:roflmao: even smokey can do that  :biggrin: and u know diss mayne
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 09:51 AM~10895835
> *yep shaivy might get a tour of the back seat  :0 she digs lowriders
> *


I HAVE EXTRA SET YA'LL CAN USE.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 09:05 AM~10895648
> *:werd:
> 
> NOT EVERYONE CAN AFFORD A SHIT PAPER STAND. MINE SITS ON THE FLOOR........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 08:39 AM~10895781
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: looks like smokey is gona be gone by the end of the weekk. but i will get a drop top if the deal goes tru. ac blowing top drop mayne hold up . pac are you ready to see what a 5.0 can do  :0
> *



my boy might be gettin rid of his 5.0, and he stay down there in the H now... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2008, 10:13 AM~10895947
> *
> *


WHEN I BRING THE KIDS OVER I'LL HAVE THEM PICK THAT UP FROM YOU....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2008, 10:15 AM~10895960
> *my boy might be gettin rid of his 5.0, and he stay down there in the H now... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the best mustang style/performance ford ever put out.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 18 2008, 07:18 AM~10895704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hummmm , ill stay ate this sat at cabana.. then we will flip and scoop up some hoes


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 10:33 AM~10896053
> *i will ... one day...
> *


YOUR GAME SHOULD BE TIGHT LIKE I TAUGHT YOU AND YOU SHOULD BE SMASHING THAT BUMPER ON THE FIRST LICK..........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2008, 08:15 AM~10895960
> *my boy might be gettin rid of his 5.0, and he stay down there in the H now... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 08:33 AM~10896053
> *i will ... one day...
> 
> hummmm , ill stay ate this sat at cabana.. then we will flip and scoop up some hoes
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 11:57 AM~10897135
> *Who here has replaced their window seals on their g-body
> 
> when buying new seal, do they come with the chrome trim thats on the door.
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2008, 12:01 PM~10897164
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 12:01 PM~10897162
> *i don't know how to quote for shyt..
> *


if you do have to reuse the old ones.. lemme know i can polish em up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2008, 12:01 PM~10897164
> *:cheesy:
> *


no, it aint 5pm yet. slacker


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

looks like im going to have to buy them


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 12:14 PM~10897316
> *looks like im going to have to buy them
> 
> 
> ...


cost to be da boss


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 12:01 PM~10897171
> *:wave:
> *


Sup fredo!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 12:05 PM~10897212
> *no, it aint 5pm yet.  slacker
> *


Lol! But it is thurs to me so I aint trippin. :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2008, 01:53 PM~10897667
> *Lol! But it is thurs to me so I aint trippin. :cheesy:
> *


yo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 18 2008, 01:17 PM~10897907
> *yo
> *


Sup chino cochino.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

FRIDAY NIGHT, SHOW PALACE , GOIN AWAY PARTY FOR MY BOY, SIX TABLES RESERVED, LET MY KNOW. WE'LL BE ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE STAGE. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2008, 02:28 PM~10897968
> *Sup chino cochino.
> *


where you been
?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2008, 12:29 PM~10897975
> *FRIDAY NIGHT, SHOW PALACE , GOIN AWAY PARTY FOR MY BOY, SIX TABLES RESERVED, LET MY KNOW. WE'LL BE ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE STAGE.  :biggrin:
> *


cochinos :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10898002
> *cochinos  :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME WHAT YOU WANT, I'LL STILL BE THERE.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 12:32 PM~10898002
> *cochinos  :biggrin:
> *


commin from someone who works at a strip club :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2008, 02:29 PM~10897975
> *FRIDAY NIGHT, SHOW PALACE , GOIN AWAY PARTY FOR MY BOY, SIX TABLES RESERVED, LET MY KNOW. WE'LL BE ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE STAGE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:| Anybody in Houston have an ATV For Sale????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 18 2008, 01:29 PM~10897975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 01:01 PM~10897162


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2008, 01:01 PM~10897164
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 18 2008, 03:15 PM~10898478
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10897998
> *where you been
> ?
> *


Here workin. Countin down my days to this weekend.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 18 2008, 01:19 PM~10898512
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 18 2008, 03:23 PM~10898546
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10898634
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jun 18 2008, 01:32 PM~10898634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 12:01 PM~10897162
> *
> *


there's two types one without n then the ones wirh the chrome strip...


----------



## nelsonberrocal (May 29, 2008)

I JUST STARTED READING THIS BLOG. YOU AINT BULL SHITTIN H-TOWN NEEDS ANOTHER SPOT TO CRUISE. I MISS ALL THE HOES AND JUST CHILLIN BUT ALL THAT DRAMA FOR THE BIRDS!! IF ****** WANNA SHOOT SHIT UP SIGN UP FOR THE ARMY OR SOMESHIT THERES PENTY OF MUTHAFUCKERS TO KILL OVER SEAS!!! LOL I DONT THINK WE WILL EVER BE ABLE TO KICK IT LIKE THAT ANYMORE JUST BECAUSE THERES SO MANY HATERS HERE. YOU CANT RIDE IN A NICE CAR OUT HERE WITHOUT A BURNER OR ELSE YOUR BOUND TO GET BURNED BY A ***** WITH ONE. ANYWAY IF ANYONE OUT HERE HAS A RIDE I GOT A COUPLE OF HOMIES THAT ARE TALKIN BOUT PUTTIN TOGETHER A DAY WERE WE ALL JUST HOOK UP DRINK AND CRUISE WHEREVER. I WILL KEEP U POSTED.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nelsonberrocal_@Jun 18 2008, 02:05 PM~10898974
> *I JUST STARTED READING THIS BLOG. YOU AINT BULL SHITTIN H-TOWN NEEDS ANOTHER SPOT TO CRUISE. I MISS ALL THE HOES AND JUST CHILLIN BUT ALL THAT DRAMA FOR THE BIRDS!! IF ****** WANNA SHOOT SHIT UP SIGN UP FOR THE ARMY OR SOMESHIT THERES PENTY OF MUTHAFUCKERS TO KILL OVER SEAS!!! LOL I DONT THINK WE WILL EVER BE ABLE TO KICK IT LIKE THAT ANYMORE JUST BECAUSE THERES SO MANY HATERS HERE. YOU CANT RIDE IN A NICE CAR OUT HERE WITHOUT A BURNER OR ELSE YOUR BOUND TO GET BURNED BY A ***** WITH ONE. ANYWAY IF ANYONE OUT HERE HAS A RIDE I GOT A COUPLE OF HOMIES THAT ARE TALKIN BOUT PUTTIN TOGETHER A DAY WERE WE ALL JUST HOOK UP DRINK AND CRUISE WHEREVER. I WILL KEEP U POSTED.
> *


TELL YO PEEPS TO GO OUT TO WESTHEIMER ON SATURDAYS DATS BEEN DA SPOT LATELY AND NO TROUBLE THERE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 18 2008, 02:22 PM~10899120
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 02:23 PM~10899126
> *
> *


wat up half and half :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 18 2008, 02:26 PM~10899156
> *wat up half and half  :biggrin:
> *


NUTHIN MUCH LOSING SOME WEIGHT HERE AT WORK CUZ DA DAM A/C OUT IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 18 2008, 02:12 PM~10898453
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hola!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 18 2008, 01:00 PM~10898360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 02:36 PM~10899218
> *NUTHIN MUCH LOSING SOME WEIGHT HERE AT WORK CUZ DA DAM A/C OUT IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 18 2008, 04:48 PM~10899299
> *:biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh:
> :yes:  :yes: X2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nelsonberrocal+Jun 18 2008, 03:05 PM~10898974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only trouble is gonnabe me chin check'n yo azz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 03:22 PM~10899518
> *:uh:
> only trouble is gonnabe me chin check'n yo azz
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 03:22 PM~10899518
> *:uh:
> only trouble is gonnabe me chin check'n yo azz
> *


TOLD YO FAT TUB OF LARD ASS ALREADY U CAN SEE ME WHEN U SEE ME DADDY, I AINT GON BE FUCKING WIT YO NO LIFE ASS NO MO......................EITHER MAKE IT REAL CLEAR U FUCKING AROUND OF SHUT DICKSUCKING MOUTH OF YOUR UP..........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2008, 03:22 PM~10898534
> *Here workin. Countin down my days to this weekend.
> *


So pretty much the same ole stuff


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 04:36 PM~10899218
> *NUTHIN MUCH LOSING SOME WEIGHT HERE AT WORK CUZ DA DAM A/C OUT IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!
> *


Lose anymore weight noe and u gonna disapear lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nelsonberrocal_@Jun 18 2008, 03:05 PM~10898974
> *I JUST STARTED READING THIS BLOG. YOU AINT BULL SHITTIN H-TOWN NEEDS ANOTHER SPOT TO CRUISE. I MISS ALL THE HOES AND JUST CHILLIN BUT ALL THAT DRAMA FOR THE BIRDS!! IF ****** WANNA SHOOT SHIT UP SIGN UP FOR THE ARMY OR SOMESHIT THERES PENTY OF MUTHAFUCKERS TO KILL OVER SEAS!!! LOL I DONT THINK WE WILL EVER BE ABLE TO KICK IT LIKE THAT ANYMORE JUST BECAUSE THERES SO MANY HATERS HERE. YOU CANT RIDE IN A NICE CAR OUT HERE WITHOUT A BURNER OR ELSE YOUR BOUND TO GET BURNED BY A ***** WITH ONE. ANYWAY IF ANYONE OUT HERE HAS A RIDE I GOT A COUPLE OF HOMIES THAT ARE TALKIN BOUT PUTTIN TOGETHER A DAY WERE WE ALL JUST HOOK UP DRINK AND CRUISE WHEREVER. I WILL KEEP U POSTED.
> *


no disrespect...but if I'm gonna ride, i dont want to be riding with people that "Drink" and then cruise.

thats just another reason why we get fucked with, by the laws, and another reason for some fools to start trouble


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 06:33 PM~10899953
> *no disrespect...but if I'm gonna ride, i dont want to be riding with people that "Drink" and then cruise.
> 
> thats just another reason why we get fucked with, by the laws, and another reason for some fools to start trouble
> *


i have to agree


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 05:22 PM~10899518
> * only trouble is gonnabe me chin check'n yo azz
> *


Fist probably feels like a soft pillow lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 05:58 PM~10899738
> *TOLD YO FAT TUB OF LARD ASS ALREADY U CAN SEE ME WHEN U SEE ME DADDY, I AINT GON BE FUCKING WIT YO NO LIFE ASS NO MO......................EITHER MAKE IT REAL CLEAR U FUCKING AROUND OF SHUT DICKSUCKING MOUTH OF YOUR UP..........
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 06:33 PM~10899953
> *no disrespect...but if I'm gonna ride, i dont want to be riding with people that "Drink" and then cruise.
> 
> thats just another reason why we get fucked with, by the laws, and another reason for some fools to start trouble
> *


X2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i wanna say thankx to latin kustoms for lettin me borrow one of their trailors.....thankx for commin thru


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 18 2008, 03:05 PM~10898972
> *there's two types one without n then the ones wirh the chrome strip...
> *


  thanks

do you know when buying the ones without the chrome trim....is there a way to install, and be able to keep the chrome trim from the other set.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 18 2008, 06:35 PM~10899971
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought I was the only that saw that.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 18 2008, 06:34 PM~10899965
> *Fist probably feels like a soft pillow lol
> *


***** startin pillow fights and shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 05:33 PM~10899953
> *no disrespect...but if I'm gonna ride, i dont want to be riding with people that "Drink" and then cruise.
> 
> thats just another reason why we get fucked with, by the laws, and another reason for some fools to start trouble
> *


:uh: pussy i'll drink all night and roll around with loaded gat.. cause i keeps it real.  you saw how i handled pizza man when i got torn up on that rum. 






> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Jun 18 2008, 05:35 PM~10899971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:ugh: was jokin about ragalac being gay,but now have feeling its true..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cant all get along  Do it for the LOWRIDER community :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que que?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 06:25 PM~10900335
> *:uh:  pussy  i'll drink all night and roll around with loaded gat.. cause i keeps it real.    you saw how i handled pizza man when i got torn up on that rum.
> *


but you aint never gonna ride anyways....so it dont matter :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

puro pedo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SOMEONES GETTIN MAD


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

THIS TOPIC NEEDS SOME BOOTY PICS :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by G Style+Nov 14 2006, 02:27 PM~6567147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 18 2008, 05:51 PM~10900582
> *:dunno:
> *


Wat you dont like booty?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

yes sir


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you ol' junior rooty eatin ass *****


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

u posted b4 me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 18 2008, 05:56 PM~10900608
> *u posted b4 me
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 07:56 PM~10900607
> *you ol' junior rooty eatin ass *****
> *


ha :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

noumsayn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

KNOWWUTIMTALMABOUT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if anyone got some 1 ton precut springs that are flat on both sides, ill buy them, or trade them for some different size springs. i got 3 different sets. mach 3, some white 3 tons and some blue 2 tons. also got other shit like dayton products etc.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 05:56 PM~10900607
> *you ol' junior rooty eatin ass *****
> *


ol i wana stay in da hotel wita room full of ****** watching men wrestle instead of going da strip club ass *****...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 06:10 PM~10900690
> *ol i wana stay in da hotel wita room full of ****** watching men wrestle instead of going da strip club ass *****...........
> *


lil boy u lucky i didnt hang you over the balcony like vanilla ice, i let u make it, since u had the parts i needed to make it to tulsa....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 18 2008, 04:30 PM~10899936
> *Lose anymore weight noe and u gonna disapear lol
> *


SHIT IMA HEAVYWEIGHT NOW............I FINALLY CLEARED 150!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 06:14 PM~10900720
> *lil boy u lucky i didnt hang you over the balcony like vanilla ice, i let u make it, since u had the parts i needed to make it to tulsa....
> *


FUCK IT GIMMI MY SHIT BACK THEN............SINCE U WANA ACT UP DAYS LATER AFTER A ***** HELPED YO ASS OUT..............


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 08:14 PM~10900720
> *lil boy u lucky i didnt hang you over the balcony like vanilla ice, i let u make it, since u had the parts i needed to make it to tulsa....
> *


HA :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 05:42 PM~10900023
> * thanks
> 
> do you know when buying the ones without the chrome trim....is there a way to install, and be able to keep the chrome trim from the other set.
> *


 dnt believe so fredo think is either one or the other


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 18 2008, 07:38 PM~10900889
> *dnt believe so fredo think is either one or the other
> *


yup  

$70 out of pocket


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 08:45 PM~10900946
> *yup
> 
> $70 out of pocket
> *


would those fit a malibu? '78


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2008, 07:51 PM~10900991
> *would those fit a malibu?  '78
> *


this is what i have, and from what i see on the website they may fit


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

this is what i need


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 18 2008, 06:34 PM~10900436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i got chrome ones.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

These were over at the TEXAS HEATWAVE this past weekend:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 18 2008, 07:14 PM~10900720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 18 2008, 07:26 PM~10901307
> *These were over at the TEXAS HEATWAVE this past weekend:
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 09:09 PM~10901160
> *this is what i have, and from what i see on the website they may fit
> 
> 
> ...


going to take one off my ride and see what i'd have to do to make them fit to the stainless piece. 

out of this biotch, spinning at a club tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 02:36 PM~10899218
> *NUTHIN MUCH LOSING SOME WEIGHT HERE AT WORK CUZ DA DAM A/C OUT IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 06:19 PM~10900766
> *FUCK IT GIMMI MY SHIT BACK THEN............SINCE U WANA ACT UP DAYS LATER AFTER A ***** HELPED YO ASS OUT..............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 18 2008, 07:57 PM~10901567
> *:biggrin:
> *


THOUGHT ABOUT YOU BUT MY BOSS TOO DAM CHEAP TO PAY REGULAR PRICES.......................HE RATHER CALL BUBU AND JIMMY TO TRY N FIX IT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 18 2008, 07:57 PM~10901567
> *:biggrin:
> *


Dave on top of his game :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 08:01 PM~10901607
> *:uh:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 09:01 PM~10901607
> *:uh:
> *


don't even know why you skurred of em.. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 06:09 PM~10900687
> *if anyone got some 1 ton precut springs that are flat on both sides, ill buy them, or trade them for some different size springs. i got 3 different sets. mach 3, some white 3 tons and some blue 2 tons.  also got other shit like dayton products etc.
> *


sup with those white 3 tones nad mach 3's.. i need some springs..
price please...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 08:18 PM~10901768
> *sup with those white 3 tones nad mach 3's.. i need some springs..
> price please...
> *


ill take pics tomoro they are in the garage put up.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 08:16 PM~10901754
> *don't even know why you skurred of em..    :uh:
> *


DONT EVEN KNOW Y U SITTIN THERE AND RUNNIN YO MODAFUCKIN MOUF LIKE A LIL BITCH ASS FEMALE....................DAM ***** LET DA DUDE BREATH ALL UP ONA ****** NUTS N SHIT................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2008, 08:20 PM~10901795
> *ill take pics tomoro they are in the garage put up.
> *


let me know..
i need some for the front and back.. might just buy both from you..or ill pimp out cochina for the trade


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 08:23 PM~10901826
> *DONT EVEN KNOW Y U SITTIN THERE AND RUNNIN YO MODAFUCKIN MOUF LIKE A LIL BITCH ASS FEMALE....................DAM ***** LET DA DUDE BREATH ALL UP ONA ****** NUTS N SHIT................
> *


*ITS KILL OR BE KILLED WIT ME U KNOW DA DEAL *****!!!!!!!*

saw that clean ass ride.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 18 2008, 08:27 PM~10901864
> *ITS KILL OR BE KILLED WIT ME U KNOW DA DEAL *****!!!!!!!
> 
> saw that clean ass ride.. :biggrin:
> *


RIDE TOOK BEST OF SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! lol..............BETTA WATCH OUT CUZ HE IN YO EURO CATEGORY HE COMIN FOR DAT ASS AT DA NEX SHOW!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2008, 08:27 PM~10901862
> *let me know..
> i need some for the front and back.. might just buy both from you..or ill pimp out cochina for the trade
> *


im available 4pm for auditions.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 09:29 PM~10901889
> *RIDE TOOK BEST OF SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! lol..............BETTA WATCH OUT CUZ HE IN YO  EURO CATEGORY HE COMIN FOR DAT ASS AT DA NEX SHOW!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...i dont know homie, that car might be in a higher class.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 18 2008, 08:32 PM~10901917
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...i dont know homie, that car might be in a higher class.....lol :biggrin:
> *


CAR ONLY COMES OUT TO PLAY AT DA BIG SHOWS TO TAKE SWEEPSTAKES MONEY!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 09:36 PM~10901954
> *CAR  ONLY COMES OUT TO PLAY AT DA BIG SHOWS TO TAKE SWEEPSTAKES MONEY!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ......thats what i heard, heard he a contender 4 euro of the year :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 18 2008, 08:31 PM~10901901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall wrong..
someone needs to get a pic of the owner


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 09:11 PM~10901173
> *this is what i need
> 
> 
> ...


the one with the chrome is for the door panel and with out is the sweep for the exterior???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2008, 09:23 PM~10901826
> *DONT EVEN KNOW Y U SITTIN THERE AND RUNNIN YO MODAFUCKIN MOUF LIKE A LIL BITCH ASS FEMALE....................DAM ***** LET DA DUDE BREATH ALL UP ONA ****** NUTS N SHIT................
> *


female? your the one that rode bitch all the way to tulsa.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 11:13 PM~10902311
> *female? your the one that rode bitch all the way to tulsa.
> *


damn foo you fightin everyone? you needs to take some happy pills


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 18 2008, 10:23 PM~10902413
> *damn foo you fightin everyone? you needs to take some happy pills
> *


ran out 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 18 2008, 11:23 PM~10902413
> *damn foo you fightin everyone? you needs to take some happy pills
> *


yo chan, you back in town yet?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 18 2008, 09:58 PM~10902187
> *the one with the chrome is for the door panel and with out is the sweep for the exterior???
> *


 :no: 

door panel has chrome, and window felt also has chrome trim


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 18 2008, 11:27 PM~10902444
> *yo chan, you back in town yet?
> *


Been back


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 11:24 PM~10902419
> *ran out 2 weeks ago.
> *


Refill time! I stopped takin mine, it messes with my judgment, started feelin sorry for ppl and shit, which is not me at all


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 18 2008, 11:37 PM~10902523
> *:no:
> 
> door panel has chrome, and window felt also has chrome trim
> *


if you're tryin to change the one for the outside then Im pretty sure its just like a cadillac. I bought mine new from the dealer (the rubber sweep only) had to re- attach the new rubber to the chrome. hope this helps ya


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 18 2008, 10:40 PM~10902553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't forget to send him a bill.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 18 2008, 11:05 PM~10902734
> *if you're tryin to change the one for the outside then Im pretty sure its just like a cadillac. I bought mine new from the dealer (the rubber sweep only) had to re- attach the new rubber to the chrome. hope this helps ya
> *


Some are like the caddies but most have the small chrome with the rubber is attaached to the chrome. The ones like the caddies have the large chrome so you only have to change the rubber.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 18 2008, 11:52 PM~10903103
> *Some are like the caddies but most have the small chrome with the rubber is attaached to the chrome. The ones like the caddies have the large chrome so you only have to change the rubber.
> *


g-bodyman corrected the cadiking :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 12:54 AM~10903123
> *g-bodyman  corrected the cadiking  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

in that case, don't need just the rubbers. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 19 2008, 12:52 AM~10903103
> *Some are like the caddies but most have the small chrome with the rubber is attaached to the chrome. The ones like the caddies have the large chrome so you only have to change the rubber.
> *


I know that GM always kept things the same on many of there cars to keep costs down. the sweeps on a cadillac/old/buick should be the same. if you take the trim and chrome apart the rubber sweep should be the same. I knew a guy that had a roll of the window sweep rubber. it was for 70's thru 90's cars... :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 18 2008, 05:38 PM~10899996
> *i wanna say thankx to latin kustoms for lettin me borrow one of their trailors.....thankx for commin thru
> *


WE GOT YOU DOG!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2008, 09:30 AM~10904501
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 12:18 AM~10902820
> *without mine i feel sorry for people cause if they piss me off i'm likely to choke da fk out of em.
> 
> *


im a throat puncher


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

got two showtime all crhome pumps one is half inch plumbing the other one 3/8 new motors # 11 gears morzacci . $ 400 need em gone today also a 86 cuttlas ac blows runs and drive clean interior . body straight . needs a paint job . any body interested call 832 455 5414 DOWNY im posting for my friend. he really needs the money today. sorry no pics but call for details and maybe i can textent pics.. JUST TRYING TO HELP A HOMIE OUT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE PLEASE. THANKS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 07:31 AM~10904212
> *I know that GM always kept things the same on many of there cars to keep costs down. the sweeps on a cadillac/old/buick should be the same. if you take the trim and chrome apart the rubber sweep should be the same. I knew a guy that had a roll of the window sweep rubber. it was for 70's thru 90's cars... :dunno:
> *


its not.

G-bodyman is correct, the chrome trim is fused on to the rubber/felt...so i need to buy a new trim with felts


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 19 2008, 11:39 AM~10905062
> *its not.
> 
> G-bodyman is correct, the chrome trim is fused on to the rubber/felt...so i need to buy a new trim with felts
> *


my car were fused too.... i had to take them apart it was a pain....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2008, 09:13 PM~10902311
> *female? your the one that rode bitch all the way to tulsa.
> *


if dats wat u wana call me driving to the truck most the time then yea i guess i did...........................u dumbass.........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 19 2008, 09:55 AM~10904887
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 19 2008, 11:09 AM~10904928
> *got two showtime all crhome pumps one is half inch plumbing the other one 3/8 new motors # 11 gears morzacci . $ 400 need em gone today also a 86 cuttlas ac blows runs and drive clean interior . body straight . needs a paint job . any body interested call 832 455 5414 DOWNY im posting for my friend. he really needs the money today. sorry no pics but call for details and maybe i can textent pics..  JUST TRYING TO HELP A HOMIE OUT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE PLEASE. THANKS
> *


 :biggrin: pics to my phone i think my brother-in-law might be intrested in the car


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 19 2008, 10:09 AM~10904928
> *got two showtime all crhome pumps one is half inch plumbing the other one 3/8 new motors # 11 gears morzacci . $ 400 need em gone today also a 86 cuttlas ac blows runs and drive clean interior . body straight . needs a paint job . any body interested call 832 455 5414 DOWNY im posting for my friend. he really needs the money today. sorry no pics but call for details and maybe i can textent pics..  JUST TRYING TO HELP A HOMIE OUT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE PLEASE. THANKS
> *


you have pics?? for the pumps......what you rate them 1-10


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 19 2008, 10:33 AM~10905451
> *:biggrin: pics to my phone i think my brother-in-law might be intrested in the car
> *


 :0 the car with the pumps?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 19 2008, 11:44 AM~10905530
> *you have pics?? for the pumps......what you rate them 1-10
> *


i had dibs on the pumps.. imma add em to my collection.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 01:17 PM~10905866
> *i had dibs on the pumps..  imma add em to my collection.
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jun 19 2008, 11:07 AM~10905770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 11:46 AM~10906082
> *
> 
> *


what it do?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 11:51 AM~10906108
> *what it do?
> *


same shit different day


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

just redoin my set up.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jun 19 2008, 10:33 AM~10905451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 11:52 AM~10906116
> *just redoin my set up.
> *


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 11:56 AM~10906145
> *:0
> *


people were crin cause i had 10 batt. for a single so im going with 9 batt. hopefully they will just admit it that im going for tha single pump street car.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 11:59 AM~10906168
> *people were crin cause i had 10 batt. for a single so im going with 9 batt. hopefully they will just admit it that im going for tha single pump street car.
> *


8,9,10 it dont matter all is fair in the streets... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 19 2008, 11:55 AM~10906136
> *
> 
> :uh:  :loco:
> *


:dunno: jus tryn get everything sold :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 19 2008, 09:09 AM~10904928
> *got two showtime all crhome pumps one is half inch plumbing the other one 3/8 new motors # 11 gears morzacci . $ 400 need em gone today also a 86 cuttlas ac blows runs and drive clean interior . body straight . needs a paint job . any body interested call 832 455 5414 DOWNY im posting for my friend. he really needs the money today. sorry no pics but call for details and maybe i can textent pics..  JUST TRYING TO HELP A HOMIE OUT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE PLEASE. THANKS
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 12:01 PM~10906189
> *8,9,10 it dont matter all is fair in the streets... :biggrin:
> *


i hope its like that :biggrin: hut you know theres always that shit talker about its got weight


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 12:14 PM~10906296
> *i hope its like that :biggrin:  hut you know theres always that shit talker about its got weight
> *


i say what ever it takes weight no weight batteries no batteries as long as it checks the bumper. :0 do ur thang dawg . when i buid my hopper im doing anything it takes to hit the bumper if it takes


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 19 2008, 12:18 PM~10906327
> *i say what ever it takes weight no weight batteries no batteries as long as it checks the bumper.  :0 do ur thang dawg . when i buid my hopper im doing anything it takes to hit the bumper if it takes
> *


you cant never make everyone happy but you're self after serving them fools


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 12:14 PM~10906296
> *i hope its like that :biggrin:  hut you know theres always that shit talker about its got weight
> *


people gonna hate reguardless so keep building them like u know how and fuck the haters... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 02:22 PM~10906355
> *people gonna hate reguardless so keep building them like u know how and fuck the haters... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 12:26 PM~10906388
> *
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 12:22 PM~10906355
> *people gonna hate reguardless so keep building them like u know how and fuck the haters... :biggrin:
> *


can i hear an amen to that!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 12:27 PM~10906396
> *can i hear an amen to that!!!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 01:17 PM~10905866
> *i had dibs on the pumps..  imma add em to my collection.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 12:52 PM~10906116
> *just redoin my set up.
> *


got chingos of parkers if you need anything.. pm a ******


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 01:07 PM~10906695
> *got chingos of parkers if you need anything..  pm a ******
> *


thankx ill let you know? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 02:23 PM~10906778
> *thankx ill let you know? :biggrin:
> *


i have like 91723984719283471298347 1/4" faucets.. would dress up a wennie setup nice.. i'll do those for $10 each.. for anybody local. 

or make offer on 

1/2" knob style parker slow down (only have 1)

1" check valve (only have 1)

1/2" faucet (only one, pm offers)


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

how much for the check valve


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 19 2008, 03:25 PM~10907224
> *how much for the check valve
> *


pm sent


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 19 2008, 03:48 PM~10907402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 19 2008, 02:41 PM~10907353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 19 2008, 02:48 PM~10907402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 05:01 PM~10907528
> *
> :uh:
> :uh:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 19 2008, 04:48 PM~10907402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 19 2008, 03:13 PM~10907643
> *
> *


  whats new with the mc??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, streetshow, *RA-RA*, LOW_INC
:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Proud member of the crooked line mafia: new pinstripin n leafing




























THE BLACK GUY:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 05:15 PM~10907665
> *  whats new with the mc??
> *


NOT MUCH, JUST NEEDS A GOOD WASH :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic has come along way from the work he used to do... keep it up blackey


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2008, 05:45 PM~10907909
> *Proud member of the crooked line mafia: new pinstripin n leafing
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, definatly getting better


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 04:54 PM~10907991
> *sic has come along way from the work he used to do... keep it up blackey
> *


yup come along way. remember people were like "naw i wouldn't let him paint my car" and i was like "fk that.. thats my homie.. i'll let em practice on my daily.. " my car was like one of his first and think that mans owes me some free warranty work..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 04:28 PM~10908257
> *yup   come along way.   remember people were like "naw i wouldn't let him paint my car"  and i was like "fk that.. thats my homie.. i'll let em practice on my daily..  "   my car was like one of his  first  and think that mans owes me some free warranty work..
> *


yours looks alot better than others...im sure he will redo it at a discounted price...  and i still say he cant paint my shit just add that crooked line trademark of his... he dont drink or do drugs and cant draw a straight line... :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 19 2008, 05:09 PM~10907592
> *:roflmao:  :loco:
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 04:34 PM~10908309
> *yours looks alot better than others...im sure he will redo it at a discounted price...  and i still say he cant paint my shit just add that crooked line trademark of his... he dont drink or do drugs and cant draw a straight line... :0
> *


he aint gota do drugs all dat paint sniffing is enuff for his black ass...................................plus he blak so dat makes it worse....... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I like the fine lines alot  Gotta give it to ya Darkness  

the clear rims are tight too, must be new 09 shyt :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 04:47 PM~10908399
> *x2
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 04:51 PM~10908453
> *I like the fine lines alot  Gotta give it to ya Darkness
> 
> the clear rims are tight too, must be new 09 shyt :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> ...


guess i aint the only one mindboggled trying to figure that shit out...........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 19 2008, 06:51 PM~10908454
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


my migga :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 04:53 PM~10908473
> *my migga :uh:
> *


thats it go to your room.............penalty for using the "M" word.



> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 04:57 PM~10908506
> *:uh:
> *


its ok hes a confused white boy................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 19 2008, 04:58 PM~10908514
> *
> *


sup pelon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 06:28 PM~10908257
> *yup  come along way.  remember people were like "naw i wouldn't let him paint my car"  and i was like "fk that.. thats my homie.. i'll let em practice on my daily..  "  my car was like one of his  first  and think that mans owes me some free warranty work..
> *


Wow u almost sound like a decent human being, but reality was that u are a cheap azz lol


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

STYLEZ_Y_SUP, *cali rydah*, streetshow :uh: you have houses to sell homie


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah the clear spokes are the NEW 09 SHIT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 19 2008, 05:34 PM~10908309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


triple clear.. you can even see inside the tire.  just wait for clear tires then you'll look like you hovering.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 19 2008, 07:01 PM~10908541
> *sup pelon!!!!!!!!!
> *


NARANJAS WEY! STILL AT WORK. RASPANDOLE POR LA FERIA :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 19 2008, 05:01 PM~10908536
> *thats it go to your room.............penalty for using the "M" word.
> its ok hes a confused white boy................
> *


ok  



> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP+Jun 19 2008, 05:04 PM~10908558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 05:52 PM~10908850
> *ok
> :0 not in that bizznezz anymore... :biggrin:
> 
> *


BAWLIN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 19 2008, 05:58 PM~10908899
> *BAWLIN
> *


broke...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 06:03 PM~10908929
> *broke...
> *


damn and i was gon ask you for $20


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 19 2008, 06:08 PM~10908952
> *damn and i was gon ask you for $20
> *


oh i got that all day... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, H-TOWN_ACE
car looked good at the tulsa show slim...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 06:09 PM~10908959
> *oh i got that all day... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 08:09 PM~10908959
> *oh i got that all day... :biggrin:
> *


can i borrow 20 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 19 2008, 06:19 PM~10909034
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


how bout u loan me a 63 impala rag or hard top it dont matter.. now thats ballliiinnnn :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 19 2008, 06:20 PM~10909037
> *can i borrow 20 :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: question is when are u giving it back.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 08:21 PM~10909049
> *:yes:  question is when are u giving it back.. :biggrin:
> *


that is a good question :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 19 2008, 06:31 PM~10909115
> *that is a good question :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 19 2008, 06:31 PM~10909115
> *that is a good question :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 05:51 PM~10908453
> *I like the fine lines alot  Gotta give it to ya Darkness
> 
> the clear rims are tight too, must be new 09 shyt :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> ...


actually the truck was already striped by a local guy when the truck belonged to a member of my club ... sic just leafed it and striped around it....nothing against sic just wanted to give the other guy credit as well... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 06:20 PM~10909042
> *how bout u loan me a 63 impala rag or hard top it dont matter.. now thats ballliiinnnn :biggrin:
> *


come get it :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 19 2008, 06:57 PM~10909328
> *come get it :0
> *


Waddup Nesto!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 19 2008, 07:00 PM~10909351
> *Waddup Nesto!!
> *


wats goin short, might hit you up soon for some info :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 19 2008, 06:57 PM~10909328
> *come get it :0
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 19 2008, 06:35 PM~10909144
> *actually the truck was already striped by a local guy when the truck belonged to a member of my club ... sic just leafed it and striped around it....nothing against sic just wanted to give the other guy credit as well... :biggrin:
> *



Yeah if you read the top of the pictures it says NEW STRIPPING....
Learn how to read before you come in here making your self look dumb. SIC did alot of upgrading to the stripping and added a whole bunch.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

OLD STRIPPING WAS REMOVED AND SIC ADDED HIS TOUCHES:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 19 2008, 07:01 PM~10909356
> *wats goin short, might hit you up soon for some info :biggrin:
> *


fo sho! :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Got sum goodies for yo tre whenever u ready!!   







[/IMG]


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 19 2008, 07:24 PM~10909538
> *Got sum goodies for yo tre whenever u ready!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 GOODIES!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 19 2008, 05:51 PM~10908844
> *NARANJAS WEY! STILL AT WORK. RASPANDOLE POR LA FERIA :biggrin:
> *


DAM LET ME BORROW 20 DOLLAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Jun 19 2008, 08:35 PM~10909144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the leafing brings out the details  looks good!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 09:07 PM~10909820
> *well the leafing brings out the details  looks good!
> *


nobody asked you bitch.. so just stfu and go back to your corner!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2008, 09:15 PM~10909466
> *OLD STRIPPING WAS REMOVED AND SIC ADDED HIS TOUCHES:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

good seller, thanks impala_65 for donating 300 towards some rims. :happysad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 19 2008, 02:20 PM~10906340
> *:biggrin:
> you cant never make everyone happy but you're self after serving them fools
> *


 :uh: :dunno:  u allways b my dawg!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 10:33 PM~10910040
> *good seller, thanks impala_65 for donating 300 towards some rims.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


nice rims

trade you for my 13 supremes and 30s spoke cragars


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 10:19 PM~10909924
> *nobody asked you bitch.. so just stfu and go back to your corner!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:34 PM~10910054
> *nice rims
> 
> trade you for my 13 supremes and 30s spoke cragars
> *


nah, but i'll buy those supremes for the remaining 50 bucks from that moonroof i sold you.  

...300
..-250 (cragar rims)
...___
..=$50


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 10:36 PM~10910072
> *
> *


que honda cali ridah? wat u up too homie. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 19 2008, 08:38 PM~10910085
> *que honda cali ridah? wat u up too homie. :biggrin:
> *


nothing big dog just got back to htown :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10910089
> *nothing big dog just got back to htown :0
> *


 :0 for good?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 10:37 PM~10910082
> *nah, but i'll buy those supremes for the remaining 50 bucks from that moonroof i sold you.
> 
> ...300
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 08:34 PM~10910054
> *nice rims
> 
> trade you for my 13 supremes and 30s spoke cragars
> *


SUP LIL NIUGGA WHERE U BEEN AT????????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 10:33 PM~10910040
> *good seller, thanks impala_65 for donating 300 towards some rims.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



ha, great buyer, fast pay :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 10:41 PM~10910107
> *ha, great buyer, fast pay :biggrin:
> *


take that crap to the Feedback Forum :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 19 2008, 10:40 PM~10910105
> *SUP LIL NIUGGA WHERE U BEEN AT????????
> *


out of this topic. avante has the shoes already but 400. might as well wait


latin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:40 PM~10910102
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:43 PM~10910132
> *out of this topic. avante has the shoes already but 400. might as well wait
> latin?
> 
> ...


que chingados buey, you want me to get kicked out of this nice white community :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 2000 TOWNCAR, chevylo97, RAGALAC, *slabcityc.c*


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 09:37 PM~10910082
> *nah, but i'll buy those supremes for the remaining 50 bucks from that moonroof i sold you.
> 
> ...300
> ...


 :0 

and that moonroof was rusty as fk.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:43 PM~10910132
> *out of this topic. avante has the shoes already but 400. might as well wait
> latin?
> 
> ...


what size are the tires?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 10:45 PM~10910155
> *:0
> 
> and that moonroof was rusty as fk.
> *


nah i didn't rip it out of your neighbors bucket.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 10:45 PM~10910155
> *:0
> 
> and that moonroof was rusty as fk.
> *


shut the fuck bitch, i think my sweet 16 is on


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 10:41 PM~10910107
> *ha, great buyer, fast pay :biggrin:
> *


no financing, payment plans or loans, just straight up $


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 08:33 PM~10910040
> *good seller, thanks impala_65 for donating 300 towards some rims.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 09:46 PM~10910161
> *nah i didn't rip it out of your neighbors bucket.
> *


still wasn't in great shape. and you sold it to that boy for $300... my highest offer was $75


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:47 PM~10910165
> *shut the fuck bitch, i think my sweet 16 is on
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 09:47 PM~10910165
> *shut the fuck bitch, i think my sweet 16 is on
> *


cool imma go wack off to it 


but you still a snitch!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 10:46 PM~10910160
> *what size are the tires?
> *


205/75/14


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 10:48 PM~10910176
> *still wasn't in great shape.  and you sold it to that boy for $300...  my highest offer was $75
> *


did you ever come look at it? ngaplz andas como las comadres in everybody's business. :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:49 PM~10910193
> *205/75/14
> *


damn Im looking for some 225/75/15s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 09:49 PM~10910195
> *did you ever come look at it?  ngaplz  andas como las comadres in everybody's business.  :twak:
> *


i just like fk'n with the snitch.. damn.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jun 19 2008, 08:43 PM~10910132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SWEET16OWNED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 10:51 PM~10910216
> *i just like fk'n with the snitch..  damn.
> *


  the lil snitch is good people.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 10:51 PM~10910216
> *i just like fk'n with the snitch..  damn.
> *


 :uh: bitch you fuck with everyone


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10910233
> *:uh:  bitch you fuck with everyone
> *


makes him feel better about him self


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

4DOOR65 AINT THEM CHOES COMING OUT IN A PAIR DEAL OR IS IT 4BILLS FOR JUST THEM PAIR???I HEARD SOMETHING BOUTA SET DEAL COMING OUT........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10910226
> *  the lil snitch is good people.
> *


hijo de la chingada :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:52 PM~10910233
> *:uh:  bitch you fuck with everyone
> *


calm down gra$$hoppa'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:53 PM~10910244
> *hijo de la chingada  :angry:
> *


my bad robbie :ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 19 2008, 10:53 PM~10910242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a pair, but every pair that has came out is still seating in the shelves


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 10:54 PM~10910251
> *my bad robbie  :ugh:
> *


*
*

governmentnameowned


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 10:55 PM~10910253
> *ok wings in houston taste like shit.
> a pair, but every pair that has came out is still seating in the shelves
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche server me la pela


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 19 2008, 09:52 PM~10910226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. just knowing i can pronouce words that start with S without sounding like daffy duck (way you do).. makes me feel good enough.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 19 2008, 10:42 PM~10910125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no mames 'mr. i show up to work in chones and cowboy boots and then show everyone my asscrack' :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 08:39 PM~10910094
> *:0 for good?
> *


no such thing as for good... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2008, 10:59 PM~10910291
> *
> naw.. just knowing i can pronouce words that start with S without sounding like daffy duck (way you do)..  makes me feel good enough.
> *


 whatever makes you feel like a man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 11:08 PM~10910374
> *no such thing as for good... :biggrin:
> *


for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dave's tryin to find his typing wand....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 09:07 PM~10910366
> *ok, and i've got some business in your feedback topic while i'm there :biggrin:
> ha.
> no mames 'mr. i show up to work in #1 chones and #2 cowboy boots and  #3 then show everyone my asscrack'  :uh:
> *



see that how rumors get started let me set you start

#1 sleeping shorts
#2 steel toe work boots
#3 you were just mooned, wtf were you doing looking anyway ***


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 09:15 PM~10910437
> *dave's tryin to find his typing wand....
> *


 i got a special 18" wand for you joto :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 09:11 PM~10910391
> *for awhile :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 19 2008, 11:17 PM~10910448
> *see that how rumors get started let me set you start
> 
> #1 sleeping shorts
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 
wait till tomorrow, i'm gonna start some good shit....

#1 crotchless panties with dildo attachment in front
#2 spike heels with leather tassles
#3 saw everything cus they were crotchless and i was tryin to make you feel better about yourself since your a lil self concious about your lifestyle


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 19 2008, 11:18 PM~10910466
> *i got a special 18" wand for you joto :biggrin:
> *


must be his favorite coney


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, tito_ls, *ridenlow84*, 2000 TOWNCAR
:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks for the sale latin, and heres the new shoes :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Needing Anything From DFW Area Im Going Down There Next Weekend For The Latin Kustoms Picnic Just PM Me


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10910498
> *i want that coney in my butt
> *



:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 09:19 PM~10910478
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wait till tomorrow, i'm gonna start some good shit....
> 
> ...



*S T U P I D*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 19 2008, 11:24 PM~10910523
> *I LOVE VASELINE RUBDOWNS
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:24 PM~10910522
> *:uh:
> *


i bet you do :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:23 PM~10910510
> *thanks for the sale latin, and heres the new shoes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh my fuckin god. best car ever fucken made. so sexy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 19 2008, 11:27 PM~10910551
> *i bet you do :uh:
> *



my doo doo was orange this morning


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:27 PM~10910549
> *:ugh:
> *


*S T U P I D*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 11:29 PM~10910561
> *oh my fuckin god. best car ever fucken made. so sexy
> *



thanks bro, wait till i drop it :biggrin: 




> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 11:30 PM
> QUOTE(rivistyle @ Jun 19 2008, 11:27 PM)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:32 PM~10910596
> *thanks bro, wait till i drop it :biggrin:
> 
> *


*
*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:30 PM~10910574
> *my doo doo was orange this morning
> *


you need more fiber in ur diet :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 19 2008, 11:33 PM~10910611
> 
> 
> [/b]



it'll look good homie, trust me. i'm not gonna slam it to the ground, jus close up some fenderwell gap. its a lil too 4x4 for me at the moment.

somethin like this, tell me thats not sexy :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:40 PM~10910657
> *it'll look good homie, trust me.  i'm not gonna slam it to the ground, jus close up some fenderwell gap.  its a lil too 4x4 for me at the moment.
> 
> somethin like this, tell me thats not sexy :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy: too plain needs a stripe some wheres


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 09:22 PM~10910505
> *4 Members: cali rydah, tito_ls, ridenlow84, 2000 TOWNCAR
> :uh:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

rivistyle

how much did you get your for?

there was one at the kandy shop in san antonio for 10gs but it was missing stuff and wasnt ss


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 19 2008, 10:43 PM~10910683
> *
> *


 :uh: When am I gonna get to park the wagon under my carport again? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 19 2008, 09:43 PM~10910683
> *
> *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 19 2008, 09:46 PM~10910708
> *:uh:  When am I gonna get to park the wagon under my carport again? :uh:
> *


Maybe this weekend gimme a call tommorrow


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 09:50 PM~10910739
> *
> *


 :werd:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 19 2008, 10:54 PM~10910769
> *Maybe this weekend gimme a call tommorrow
> *



cool, I'm off tomorrow & probably Sunday. Can take it to you with the wagon if it's easier for you homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 19 2008, 09:55 PM~10910777
> *:werd:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2008, 08:14 PM~10909459
> *Yeah if you read the top of the pictures it says NEW STRIPPING....
> Learn how to read before you come in here making your self look dumb. SIC did alot of upgrading to the stripping and added a whole bunch.
> *


first learn how to spell b4 u call someone else dumb cause its striping not stripping...idiot 

second i just stated who had striped it prior 

and third u need to have the same balls u pretend to have on lil when u talk off lil patna.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10910833
> *first learn how to spell b4 u call someone else dumb cause its striping not stripping...idiot
> 
> second i just stated who had striped it prior
> ...


 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 11:05 PM~10910853
> *:0
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:40 PM~10910657
> *it'll look good homie, trust me.  i'm not gonna slam it to the ground, jus close up some fenderwell gap.  its a lil too 4x4 for me at the moment.
> 
> somethin like this, tell me thats not sexy :biggrin:
> ...


That car makes me wanna punch babies, hella nice


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10910865
> *
> *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10910833
> *first learn how to spell b4 u call someone else dumb cause its striping not stripping...idiot
> 
> second i just stated who had striped it prior
> ...


woosa woosa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 19 2008, 03:54 PM~10907991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill re do the leafing.. wheneva you ready..


> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 19 2008, 04:34 PM~10908309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. im tanned rigt now.. 






seriously.. i really am


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2008, 11:14 PM~10911135
> *:biggrin:
> ill re do the leafing.. wheneva you ready..
> i do drugs... :0
> ...


me too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 11:15 PM~10911143
> *me too  :0  :biggrin:
> *


just say no


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 19 2008, 11:15 PM~10911143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Jun 19 2008, 11:37 PM~10911259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2008, 11:39 PM~10911267
> *drug are cool.. :biggrin:
> 
> no
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 11:40 PM~10911277
> *:no:
> :yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 19 2008, 11:56 PM~10911369
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 11:56 PM~10911374
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 19 2008, 11:57 PM~10911382
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Jun 19 2008, 11:03 PM~10910833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: 


reminds me, i gave you # to someone (blk guy) who saw my car and asked about the paint. and said he needed his car painted.. 

me:"his name is sic but we call em darkness" 
him:"is he a brotha?"
me:"yeah"
him:"he don't mind mexicans calling him darkness" 
me:"naw, cause he know he dark as fk,but thats our *****"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2008, 12:06 AM~10911437
> *:0
> naw don't sweat it homie..  i'd pay you to repaint it before i worry about the leafing.
> :uh:
> ...


borderline racist..... :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

*Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:


The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th

at Trading Fair II ( 610 Arena)
5515 South Loop east
Houston, Tx 77033

Cars & Trucks : $25
Bikes : $20
Car Hop : TBA

Indoor spots are limited and will be showing sat & sun. Outdoor spots will be showing sunday only.
More info on set up times comeing soon
Any questions email Carlos at [email protected]*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 20 2008, 01:07 AM~10911445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tattoo fest and car show? mayne..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2008, 12:12 AM~10911471
> *i blame rap music
> 
> *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

tattoo fest and car show? mayne.. 
[/quote]
yes sir


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> tattoo fest and car show? mayne..


yes sir 
[/quote]
i need a new tat... :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> yes sir


i need a new tat... :0
[/quote]
Use white ink lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> i need a new tat... :0


Use white ink lol
[/quote]
fuckin racist... imma kick yo ass next time i see you..this racism has to end


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> Use white ink lol


fuckin racist... imma kick yo ass next time i see you..this racism has to end 
[/quote]
:around: :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> fuckin racist... imma kick yo ass next time i see you..this racism has to end


:around: :nicoderm:
[/quote]
imma suge knight yo fat ass :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> :around: :nicoderm:


imma suge knight yo fat ass :0
[/quote]
:0 lol you cant pick my ass up :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> imma suge knight yo fat ass :0


:0 lol you cant pick my ass up :biggrin:
[/quote]
this kinda suge knight *****


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> :0 lol you cant pick my ass up :biggrin:


this kinda suge knight *****








[/quote]
:wow: :loco: hno: :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> this kinda suge knight *****


:wow: :loco: hno: :angel:
[/quote]
:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, ridenlow84

im out pepe ill holla at u...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 20 2008, 12:30 AM~10911524
> *2 Members: cali rydah, ridenlow84
> 
> im out pepe ill holla at u...
> *


alright Leroy


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 19 2008, 11:23 PM~10910510
> *thanks for the sale latin, and heres the new shoes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 19 2008, 10:38 PM~10910089
> *nothing big dog just got back to htown :0
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jun 20 2008, 07:56 AM~10911931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 20 2008, 08:02 AM~10911954
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2008, 08:06 AM~10911970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mest up :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Loco 61*, here's the regal


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 19 2008, 10:03 PM~10910833
> *first learn how to spell b4 u call someone else dumb cause its striping not stripping...idiot
> 
> second i just stated who had striped it prior
> ...



U STILL A BITCH IN MY BOOK. ON LIL OR OFF LIL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 20 2008, 08:21 AM~10912014
> *U STILL A BITCH IN MY BOOK. ON LIL OR OFF LIL.
> *


ay buey! que onda loco, the 4th at my canton.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

SE PARECE A HITLER WEY


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2008, 08:06 AM~10911970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 20 2008, 08:30 AM~10912038
> *SE PARECE A HITLER WEY
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

rivistyle

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10912074


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: SMOKEY :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 20 2008, 05:14 AM~10911789
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 20 2008, 07:19 AM~10912009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4door? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2008, 08:31 AM~10912585
> *clean
> 4door?  :uh:
> *


daily hoodoo for sale $800 . u drive a 4 door too :0 is a parts car :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 10:45 AM~10912674
> *daily hoodoo for sale $800 . u drive a 4 door too  :0 is a parts car :biggrin:
> *


parts cars are not good for la raza


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2008, 10:51 AM~10912723
> *parts cars are not good for la raza
> *


unless ur building a 59 rag


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2008, 08:51 AM~10912723
> *parts cars are not good for la raza
> *


  pos ya que maybe your son the snitch would buy it :biggrin: its an impala :yessad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 20 2008, 08:54 AM~10912732
> *unless ur building a 59 rag
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :loco:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 10:56 AM~10912741
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0  :loco:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 10:54 AM~10912734
> * pos ya que maybe your son  the snitch would buy it  :biggrin: its an impala :yessad:
> *


mijo esta medio pendayhoe, he might. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 20 2008, 07:21 AM~10912014
> *U STILL A BITCH IN MY BOOK. ON LIL OR OFF LIL.
> *


like i said dont act all hard up in here and then a bitch on the phone


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2008, 09:06 AM~10912796
> *mijo esta medio pendayhoe, he might.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

H-TOWN_ACE, 
:uh: :uh: 
what it do


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 11:24 AM~10912869
> *H-TOWN_ACE,
> :uh:  :uh:
> what it do
> *


chillin at the house my day off :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 20 2008, 09:27 AM~10912895
> *chillin at the house my day off :biggrin:
> *


must be nice i here at work sleepy than a mofo. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 20 2008, 10:13 AM~10912828
> *like i said dont act all hard up in here and then a bitch on the phone
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 11:28 AM~10912902
> *must be nice i here at work sleepy than a mofo.  :angry:
> *


tell them you got diarrhea and u need to go home :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 20 2008, 10:36 AM~10912941
> *tell them you got diarrhea and u need to go home :biggrin:
> *


if they dont beleive em, he can show em


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 20 2008, 09:36 AM~10912941
> *tell them you got diarrhea and u need to go home :biggrin:
> *


yep i feel like closing the shop and going home


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 20 2008, 11:36 AM~10912941
> *tell them you got diarrhea and u need to go home :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 12:11 PM~10913191
> *yep i feel like closing the shop and going home
> *


do it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 10:11 AM~10913191
> *yep i feel like closing the shop and going home
> *


HERE ILL HELP U OUT SPILL SOME OIL AND SHIT IN DA DRAINS AND ILL CALL THE EPA ON YOU................YOULL GET A GOOD LOOOOOOOOONGGGGGGGGGGG VACATION! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 20 2008, 12:37 PM~10913365
> *HERE ILL HELP U OUT SPILL SOME OIL AND SHIT IN DA DRAINS AND ILL CALL THE EPA ON YOU................YOULL GET A GOOD LOOOOOOOOONGGGGGGGGGGG VACATION! :biggrin:
> *



ha i know a couple a guys that tipped over a rooftop a/c unit and broke the coil and let out about 10 pounds of R22 today :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 20 2008, 10:41 AM~10913401
> *ha i know a couple a guys that tipped over a rooftop a/c unit and broke the coil and let out about 10 pounds of R22 today  :ugh:
> *


AHHHHH WE PROLLY LET OUT ABOUT 10 POUNDS A WEEK HERE OF R134............WE HAVE A EVAC MACHINE BUT IT JUST SITS IN THE BACK COLLECTIN DUST OUR BOSS TELLS US NOT TO USE IT CUZ IT SLOWS US DOWN......................UMMMMM............OK....... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 20 2008, 10:37 AM~10913365
> *HERE ILL HELP U OUT SPILL SOME OIL AND SHIT IN DA DRAINS AND ILL CALL THE EPA ON YOU................YOULL GET A GOOD LOOOOOOOOONGGGGGGGGGGG VACATION! :biggrin:
> *


  the fuckt up thang is dat i need the cash so i gots to be here :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 20 2008, 12:44 PM~10913427
> *AHHHHH WE PROLLY LET OUT ABOUT 10 POUNDS A WEEK HERE OF R134............WE HAVE A EVAC MACHINE BUT IT JUST SITS IN THE BACK COLLECTIN DUST OUR BOSS TELLS US NOT TO USE IT CUZ IT SLOWS US DOWN......................UMMMMM............OK....... :biggrin:
> *



hahahhahaahha i dont even know how to use one :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 11:03 AM~10913572
> * the fuckt up thang is dat i need the cash so i gots to be here  :angry:
> *


JUST GO WORK FULL TIME AT THE COLORADO...................BOUNCER..........THEN STRIPPER AFTER HOURS........ :burn: :burn: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 10:45 AM~10912674
> *daily hoodoo for sale $800 . u drive a 4 door too  :0 is a parts car :biggrin:
> *


SMOKEY PARKED IN FRONT OF STRIP JOINT.......... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 20 2008, 10:44 AM~10913427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: smoking the parking lot bout 3 am mayne hold up. :0 :werd:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 11:35 AM~10913868
> *X2 dont let city catch u doing that
> :uh:  :werd:
> 
> ...


FUCK EM IF THEY DO EVER COME HERE ILL JUST PLAY DUMB..............TELL EM I AINT ASE CERTIFIED I DONT KNOW WTF IM DOING!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2008, 06:24 AM~10912020
> *ay buey!  que onda loco, the 4th at my canton.
> *



Its still the same as last time huh? Of Spencer. By that new CHILLIs and the cemetary


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 20 2008, 12:41 PM~10914422
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 20 2008, 01:07 PM~10914630
> *
> *


 :uh: post whore


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 20 2008, 01:15 PM~10914708
> *:uh: post whore
> *


gotcha bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 20 2008, 01:15 PM~10914714
> *gotcha bitch!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 20 2008, 01:17 PM~10914730
> *:0
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 20 2008, 01:18 PM~10914736
> *
> *


ya goin to tha picnic?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

does anyone have a number 2 some one that power coats frames if so hit me up please thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 20 2008, 01:20 PM~10914761
> *ya goin to tha picnic?
> *


which one and when???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 20 2008, 01:27 PM~10914822
> *which one and when???
> *


last minute customs/latin kustoms next weekend


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 20 2008, 01:37 PM~10914912
> *last minute customs/latin kustoms next weekend
> *


yea imma hit it up.. "Thats how I roll" :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 01:35 PM~10913868
> *
> :biggrin: smoking the parking lot bout 3 am mayne hold up.  :0 :werd:
> *


I'LL BE IN YOUR HOOD LATER TODAY.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 20 2008, 11:11 AM~10913191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guys like that should be fired. just dunno how they would support their weenie fetish after losing their jobs. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. i just found an event i need to plan my vacation around.  

"the battle to the bone" 











i must begin training


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jun 20 2008, 03:25 PM~10914798
> *does anyone have a number 2  some one that power coats frames if so hit me up please thanks
> *


i know some one that can sand blast it!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jun 20 2008, 01:25 PM~10914798
> *does anyone have a number 2  some one that power coats frames if so hit me up please thanks
> *


theres a place in dallas that powder coats dirt cheap, but for the time and price of gas, might be better to get it local.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 20 2008, 03:20 PM~10915162
> *i know some one that can sand blast it!! :biggrin:
> *


i know someone that can rattle can it after that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 20 2008, 01:55 PM~10914034
> *Its still the same as last time huh? Of Spencer. By that new CHILLIs and the cemetary
> *


si dot com


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10915390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 20 2008, 02:57 PM~10915390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ..EMPIRE WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 20 2008, 11:54 AM~10914028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: cant im a responsible Mexican gots to keep the shop rolling plus it was a busy day i made mine :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2008, 04:39 PM~10915668
> *:uh: cant im a responsible Mexican gots to keep the shop rolling plus it was a busy day i made mine  :biggrin:
> *


company man


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 20 2008, 10:41 AM~10913401
> *ha i know a couple a guys that tipped over a rooftop a/c unit and broke the coil and let out about 10 pounds of R22 today  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CHICO


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2008, 02:25 PM~10915192
> *theres a place in dallas that powder coats dirt cheap, but for the time and price of gas, might be better to get it local.
> *


well if u hear of someone local let me know ok thank


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 19 2008, 08:33 PM~10910040
> *good seller, thanks impala_65 for donating 300 towards some rims.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...












What does that say on your arm? Who name is that? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 20 2008, 05:32 PM~10915980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it says "i love the weenie" in chinese?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2008, 10:51 AM~10912723
> *parts cars are not good for la raza
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 20 2008, 07:03 PM~10916205
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jun 20 2008, 07:22 PM~10916969
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 20 2008, 09:35 PM~10917056
> *
> *




get a job yet?
























:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jun 20 2008, 09:22 PM~10916969
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 20 2008, 07:36 PM~10917064
> *get a job yet?
> :biggrin:
> *


you hiring :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 20 2008, 09:38 PM~10917075
> *you hiring :happysad:
> *



we dont need ballers sittin around eatin shrimp pasta :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. word on street someone else fixin to join the deuce out the roof club.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 20 2008, 08:42 PM~10917104
> *we dont need ballers sittin around eatin shrimp pasta :uh:
> *


olive garden pimpin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 20 2008, 09:42 PM~10917104
> *we dont need ballers sittin around eatin shrimp pasta :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2008, 07:44 PM~10917121
> *mayne..  word on street someone else fixin to join the deuce out the roof club..    :0
> *


i heard that too.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 20 2008, 09:17 PM~10917249
> *i heard that too.... :0
> *


heard da dude is cold.. how he don't get on here, cause he don't even know how to rear/write.. says lowriders don't need to know how to read, just how to ride. :0


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 20 2008, 04:57 PM~10915390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2008, 08:46 PM~10917365
> *heard da dude is cold..  how he don't get on here, cause he don't even know how to rear/write.. says lowriders don't need to know how to read, just how to ride.  :0
> *


heard that too... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 20 2008, 07:42 PM~10917104
> *we dont need ballers sittin around eatin shrimp pasta :uh:
> *


i like to eat good! :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if I knew how many lil hick towns I was gonna have to drive thru I'd have stayed home :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jun 20 2008, 02:25 PM~10914798
> *does anyone have a number 2  some one that power coats frames if so hit me up please thanks
> *


Yes. Give me a call. Or pm me. If you don't already have my number ask anybody. 

Joe from hypnotized.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this hick ass town aint even got 1 taqueria :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

any ridin goin down tonite? what time? not too late i got beer to drink and not gonna drink in the lac :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2008, 07:21 AM~10918903
> *any ridin goin down tonite? what time? not too late i got beer to drink and not gonna drink in the lac  :biggrin:
> *


people usually get togheter bout 10 pm on westheimer and wilcrest i havent been there the ast couple of weeks but they say its always a good turn out. i might be there tonight . has to go make sum money before if its not too late i might cruzieeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FEW OLD PICS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2008, 08:16 AM~10919087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: those were the days :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2008, 08:16 AM~10919087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life, 
q rollo loco


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2008, 08:21 AM~10918903
> *any ridin goin down tonite? what time? not too late i got beer to drink and not gonna drink in the lac  :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 21 2008, 09:09 AM~10919273
> *no
> *


 :uh: :uh: :wave:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whatz up H-Town


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 21 2008, 09:09 AM~10919273
> *no
> *


word is UFC tonite in pasadena...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2008, 10:52 AM~10919502
> *word is UFC tonite in pasadena...
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2008, 09:52 AM~10919502
> *word is UFC tonite in pasadena...
> *


SEASON FINALS OF ULTIMATE FIGHTER??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2008, 10:32 AM~10919678
> *SEASON FINALS OF ULTIMATE FIGHTER??
> *


so did u wake up at 4am and go get them shoes????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 21 2008, 10:42 AM~10919723
> *so did u wake up at 4am and go get them shoes????
> *


lol ...had before they were released.... :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2008, 01:08 PM~10919839
> *lol ...had before they were released.... :nicoderm:
> *


thats how its done


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone got a hook up on tires :nicoderm:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 21 2008, 11:12 AM~10919859
> *thats how its done
> *


  ..gettin my 4/19 next week


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im just waiting for winter to come. you already know what i want


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 21 2008, 11:23 AM~10919910
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2008, 11:08 AM~10919839
> *lol ...had before they were released.... :nicoderm:
> *


mayne das wat im talmbout.........wat size shoe u wear???lemme borrow just one!!!!!!! lol...................couldnt do it this week man paycheck dont come untill next week so i was out of luck :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 21 2008, 11:26 AM~10919921
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 21 2008, 11:57 AM~10920064
> *:wave:
> *


cruzing tonight dawg?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i think i am


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 21 2008, 11:16 AM~10919874
> *anyone got a hook up on tires :nicoderm:
> *


them haterz are watchin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2008, 01:24 PM~10920196
> *them haterz are watchin...
> *


dont you mean SNITCHES


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 21 2008, 11:20 AM~10919897
> *im just waiting for winter to come. you already know what i want
> *


11/12.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 21 2008, 04:52 PM~10920796
> *11/12.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:


The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th

at Trading Fair II ( 610 Arena)
5515 South Loop east
Houston, Tx 77033

Cars & Trucks : $25
Bikes : $20
Car Hop : TBA

Indoor spots are limited and will be showing sat & sun. Outdoor spots will be showing sunday only.


More info on set up times comeing soon
Any questions email Carlos at [email protected]


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10921265
> *Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:
> The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th
> 
> ...


Ill be out there REPPIN' BLVD ACES :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10921265
> *Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:
> The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th
> 
> ...


stop posting that shit.,.. :uh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 21 2008, 05:47 PM~10921270
> *Ill be out there REPPIN' BLVD ACES :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tonight *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10921265
> *Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:
> The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: dont charge tha hoppers let them do it for fun!!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 21 2008, 04:46 PM~10921265
> *Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:
> The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th
> 
> ...



TRUE EMINENCE WILL BE THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks for da surport


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2008, 09:31 PM~10922520
> *thanks for da surport
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 21 2008, 01:16 PM~10919874
> *anyone got a hook up on tires :nicoderm:
> *


what u need i can help u!  if u need them new....also have saco crome motor for sale NEW.....$115 here in houston..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 21 2008, 10:20 PM~10922810
> *what u need i can help u!  if u need them new....also have saco crome motor  for sale NEW.....$115 here in houston..
> *


shoulda pm'd now snitch65 gonna go runteldat


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 22 2008, 12:22 AM~10922820
> *shoulda pm'd now snitch65 gonna go runteldat
> *


that should be ok, just this time cause that means he will help me spread tha word!!! got a whole PALLET of SACOS.... :biggrin: also a set of coils MACK 3's but those are on hold for now! :0 what u think homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

what up LOCO u ready to ROLL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 21 2008, 10:34 PM~10922895
> *that should be ok, just this time cause that means he will help me spread tha word!!! got a whole PALLET of SACOS.... :biggrin:  also a set of coils MACK 3's but those are on hold for now! :0 what u think homie
> *


 :0 i think u gon make a killing of those motors


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 21 2008, 11:22 PM~10922820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might as well weld inside rest of the holes.. just in case :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 22 2008, 01:07 AM~10923096
> *:0
> might as well weld inside rest of the holes.. just in case   :uh:
> 
> *


tourch action homie, thats for sure... :biggrin:  cant belive i drove that bitch all the way across town... 







but all that is about to change.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 22 2008, 12:58 AM~10923038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*new lockin lugs for the 08* :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsdown: :no:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 22 2008, 12:47 PM~10924943
> *new lockin lugs for the 08  :0
> *


THA WHITE GUY DID IT!!! :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 21 2008, 11:12 PM~10923127
> *tourch action homie, thats for sure... :biggrin:   cant belive i drove that bitch all the way across town...
> 
> 
> ...


get to work :roflmao: make it to tha park :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jun 22 2008, 11:46 AM~10925282
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

what up cali!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

PEPS BEEN HANGING OUT AT MC GREGOR EVERYSUNDAYS, COPS DNT TRIP NO MORE, MOST LOWERED UGLYASS TRUCKS ON STOCK RIMS, :uh: WITH A SOMEKIND OF BIG ASS STICKER, ... WILL B NICE TO SEE SOME LOWLOWS AT THERE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SOME PROGRESS :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jun 22 2008, 02:04 PM~10926037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 22 2008, 03:24 PM~10926150
> *SOME PROGRESS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thinkin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2008, 06:31 PM~10927647
> *DID SOME CLEANING UP, GOT THIS MISC STUFF FOR SALE. IF IT DONT SELL ITS GOING BACK ON THE SHELF.  MAKE AN OFFER ON ALL THIS STUFF THANKS
> 
> OIL PRESSUE GAUGE, IT HAS 3 DIFFERENT GAUGES, TEMP, OIL AND I THINK BATT/ALT
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2008, 02:56 PM~10926329
> *nice
> *


THANKS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 22 2008, 02:58 PM~10926345
> *looks good :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2008, 06:33 PM~10927661
> *
> *


MACH 3, HOW MUCH?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 22 2008, 07:45 PM~10928176
> *
> *


zup cali


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill take 30 for the mach 3s....i can take all this shit to chill n grill next weekend if anyone wants this stuff....ill be there in the LAC :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2008, 07:54 PM~10928237
> *ill take 30 for the mach 3s....i can take all this shit to chill n grill next weekend if anyone wants this stuff....ill be there in the LAC  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


deal,


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ATTN WHORE Whats up!!!!


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

dat says it all


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mach 3 sold.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2008, 10:03 PM~10928304
> *mach 3 sold.
> *


how much for tha blue or purple springs?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 22 2008, 09:55 PM~10928247
> *deal,
> *


u need some new mack 3's for ur new hopper, need to let me jump on this that lone star is sellig!!!i know some one that has a brand new set here in houston and i have them on hold for u.. hit me up homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 22 2008, 08:58 PM~10928766
> *how much for tha blue or purple springs?
> *


i put them on the back of the car today im gonna take it around tomoro to see how it rides with them....if it rides like shit ill take 30 for them....i got some 1 ton precuts on the way should be here tuesday...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2008, 11:02 PM~10928798
> *i put them on the back of the car today im gonna take it around tomoro to see how it rides with them....if it rides like shit ill take 30 for them....i got some 1 ton precuts on the way should be here tuesday...
> *


let me know homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dayton 2 prongs sold.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 22 2008, 12:20 AM~10922810
> *what u need i can help u!  if u need them new....also have saco crome motor  for sale NEW.....$115 here in houston..
> *


still have some in stock..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2008, 11:22 PM~10928937
> *dayton 2 prongs sold.
> *


do u have any 8 in. used cylinders for sale? need some or one at least!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 22 2008, 10:27 PM~10928975
> *do u have any 8 in. used  cylinders for sale? need some or one at least!
> *


i wasn't lookin to sell em,but if price is right.. i got pair of 8" chrome used.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

WE ALL KNOW WHO BREAKS THEM NECKS IN HOUSTON!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 22 2008, 02:24 PM~10926150
> *SOME PROGRESS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ridenlow84,* rug442*

:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ridenlow84,* cali rydah*, low 86 regal, rug442

How is going buddy :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got in from waco..

mayne....
goodnight


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2008, 02:08 AM~10930013
> *just got in from waco..
> 
> mayne....
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 22 2008, 09:27 PM~10928975
> *do u have any 8 in. used  cylinders for sale? need some or one at least!
> *


yea i got a pair, one is bent but the other is good, i think let me check when i get home and i pm you later tonite.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2008, 06:37 AM~10930419
> *yea i got a pair, one is bent but the other is good, i think let me check when i get home and i pm you later tonite.
> *


thats a big 10-4!!all i need is one, so that sounds good..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 








:uh: 








 








:tears: 
:yessad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

STRICTLY HOMIES TOWNCAR :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 22 2008, 02:24 PM~10926150
> *SOME PROGRESS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Buenos Dias


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE & BONAFIDE
1ST ANNUAL "UNITY PICNIC"

AUG. 10TH BEAR CREEK PARK

FLYER LATER THIS WEEK....*


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 23 2008, 06:06 AM~10930531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Single gate or double?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 23 2008, 08:32 AM~10930592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 23 2008, 07:03 AM~10930523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back bumpa..  


too bad its a ford.. a chevy, you coulda still drove home..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6221803


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2008, 11:01 AM~10931288
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6221803
> *


when this happen???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2008, 11:01 AM~10931288
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6221803
> *


looks like some arroz con leche wasn't fast enough. heard about that this morning. how is he going to try to escape by going through the galleria during rush hour?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC+Jun 23 2008, 08:27 AM~10931054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know a chevy tow truck had to pull it


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2008, 11:24 AM~10931391
> *looks like some arroz con leche wasn't fast enough.  heard about that this morning.  how is he going to try to escape by going through the galleria during rush hour?
> *


damn chinoz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 23 2008, 09:26 AM~10931405
> *single
> i know a chevy tow truck had to pull it
> *


you sure its a single :0 :biggrin: or a double :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 23 2008, 09:45 AM~10931510
> *you sure its a single  :0  :biggrin:  or a double :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


single fo sho :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2008, 09:43 AM~10931501
> *4th of July BBQ & Potluck if you'd like to bring a dish @ my canton.
> 
> Location:  8602 Venture Ln.  La Porte, TX  77571
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LOW_INC,
 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10931775
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP H-TOWN? Just got here from WACO SHOW. It was alright.

Best of Show car:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

BEST OF SHOW BIKE:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 23 2008, 10:30 AM~10931796
> *LOW_INC,
> :wave:
> *


:wave: :loco:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 23 2008, 01:44 PM~10932337
> *:wave: :loco:
> *


what up LOCO!  linc. should be rolling sunday.


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 23 2008, 08:06 AM~10930531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is it hitting!!!!inches? EL PECADOR SHOULD BE OUT SOON, TIME TO MAKE IT HAPPEN....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xnNKTlPZzeM 



MAYNE NEW HOPPER COMIN TO HOUSTON.....DONT BE SCARED OF THIS ONE LIKE YALL SCARED OF DAT LINCOLN FROM STRICTLY HOMIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2008, 12:24 PM~10932641
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=xnNKTlPZzeM
> MAYNE NEW HOPPER COMIN TO HOUSTON.....DONT BE SCARED OF THIS ONE LIKE YALL SCARED OF DAT LINCOLN FROM STRICTLY HOMIES!!!!!!!!
> *


lol..
at da end he did a gas hop circle


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 23 2008, 11:59 AM~10932458
> *what is it hitting!!!!inches?  EL PECADOR SHOULD BE OUT SOON, TIME TO MAKE IT HAPPEN....
> *


 :dunno: hno: :loco: nothing LOCOS CANT BEAT :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 23 2008, 12:50 PM~10932851
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 23 2008, 12:52 PM~10932865
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 23 2008, 02:50 PM~10932851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 23 2008, 12:58 PM~10932936
> *:uh:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 23 2008, 12:49 PM~10932847
> *:dunno:  hno:  :loco: nothing LOCOS CANT BEAT  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


SUP LOCO U GET THEM THANGS O QUE??????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2008, 01:35 PM~10933259
> *:0  :0  :0
> SUP LOCO U GET THEM THANGS O QUE??????
> *


shit got to call my oriental friend after work :biggrin: i let u know


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 23 2008, 12:52 PM~10932870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :guns: :guns:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 23 2008, 01:40 PM~10933313
> *shit got to call my oriental friend after work  :biggrin: i let u know
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 23 2008, 11:50 AM~10932380
> *what up LOCO!  linc. should be rolling sunday.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2008, 02:24 PM~10932641
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=xnNKTlPZzeM
> MAYNE NEW HOPPER COMIN TO HOUSTON.....DONT BE SCARED OF THIS ONE LIKE YALL SCARED OF DAT LINCOLN FROM STRICTLY HOMIES!!!!!!!!
> *


repost puto.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Posting this for Rick if interested contact him, below is the info...

1977 MONTE CARLO PEARL WHITE FIRETHORN INTERIOR & HALF VINEL TOP
STRONG 350 WITH 4B CARBURATOR 106000 MILES DOESN'T SMOKE, A/C BLOWS COLD

HEATER WORKS,PIONEER HEAD UNIT 3000 WATT LEGACY AMP TWO 12 INCH MTX SUBS
TWO PIONEER 6X9. 13 INCH WIRE WHEELS WITH MATCHING SPARE.THIS IS A DAILY
DRIVER
NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH IT. ASKING $7000. NO TRADES IF INTERESTED EMAIL
ME AT
[email protected] I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN 6/24 UNIT 6/29 OR YOU CAN
TRY 817-829- 1765
I'M NOT SURE IF I'LL GET PHONE SIGNAL.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2008, 02:24 PM~10932641
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=xnNKTlPZzeM
> MAYNE NEW HOPPER COMIN TO HOUSTON.....DONT BE SCARED OF THIS ONE LIKE YALL SCARED OF DAT LINCOLN FROM STRICTLY HOMIES!!!!!!!!
> *


***** SAID SCARED!!!I AINT NEVER SCARED HOMIE...... :0 TELL HIM TO BRING IT!!!IM READY TO BREAK SOMETHING


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

this is a post Curly has in lowrider general, if anybody needs this service give the boy a call!!!!

Auto Transport available TX 2CA, leavingJuly 6th

Jaime Martinez
****
Posts: 607
Joined: Apr 2002
From: Long Beach, CA
Car Club: ILLUSTRIOUS

I've got an empty enclosed trailer traveling from Houston to LA in 2 weeks. I'm willing to bring a car back in exchange for my gas cost. I'm estimating it will be $300-$500 hunndred bucks. I'll be leaving on saturday july 5th. Please call me if you are interested. Oh, i'll be passing through San Antonio, El Paso and Phoenix so i can pick up/drop off there to. thanks,
curly
562-208-8380 cell


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 23 2008, 02:40 PM~10933813
> ****** SAID SCARED!!!I AINT NEVER SCARED HOMIE...... :0 TELL HIM TO BRING IT!!!IM READY TO BREAK SOMETHING
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 23 2008, 02:40 PM~10933813
> ****** SAID SCARED!!!I AINT NEVER SCARED HOMIE...... :0 TELL HIM TO BRING IT!!!IM READY TO BREAK SOMETHING
> *


X222 locos awlays up for the challenge :biggrin: :0


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 23 2008, 03:55 PM~10934345
> *:biggrin:
> X222 locos awlays up for the challenge  :biggrin:  :0
> *


:werd: :yes: :machinegun:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 23 2008, 02:40 PM~10933813
> ****** SAID SCARED!!!I AINT NEVER SCARED HOMIE...... :0 TELL HIM TO BRING IT!!!IM READY TO BREAK SOMETHING
> *


i got you're back dawg! :biggrin: will drive up and drive out!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche capitan :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

there's a lot more cap'ns...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416212


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ha, check out my 'new' 'dayton' knockoffs :uh: i got them off layitlow, and was told they were new, and real dayton. well, the truth is obvious now, isn't it? i dont know if i should blame the seller for packing them in a flimsy little box with what amounts to toilet paper stuffed in the backsides, or the post office for handling it like untamed gorillas.

either way, i'm fucked and depressed that i wasted GOOD money on this set. i been looking for a minty set of these forever. i'm poor, so this really sux. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned x2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 23 2008, 07:24 PM~10935527
> *ha, check out my 'new' 'dayton' knockoffs :uh:  i got them off layitlow, and was told they were new, and real dayton.  well, the truth is obvious now, isn't it?  i dont know if i should blame the seller for packing them in a flimsy little box with what amounts to toilet paper stuffed in the backsides, or the post office for handling it like untamed gorillas.
> 
> either way, i'm fucked and depressed that i wasted GOOD money on this set.  i been looking for a minty set of these forever.  i'm poor, so this really sux. :angry:
> ...


  dam...always happens to good people

whats the name?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat just spend the 265 and get them new from dayton i know u got it. either that or im taking you to court on the 15th, for ridin' bullshit. ya dig


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 23 2008, 06:24 PM~10935527
> *ha, check out my 'new' 'dayton' knockoffs :uh:  i got them off layitlow, and was told they were new, and real dayton.  well, the truth is obvious now, isn't it?  i dont know if i should blame the seller for packing them in a flimsy little box with what amounts to toilet paper stuffed in the backsides, or the post office for handling it like untamed gorillas.
> 
> either way, i'm fucked and depressed that i wasted GOOD money on this set.  i been looking for a minty set of these forever.  i'm poor, so this really sux. :angry:
> ...


damn that sux!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2008, 08:38 PM~10935651
> *pat just spend the 265 and get them new from dayton i know u got it. either that or im taking you to court on the 15th, for ridin' bullshit. ya dig
> *



hahaha you a fool. yea, i guess i could do that. i'm a lil ignorant on buyin them direct from dayton though  school me foolio. aint gonna be no bullshit on this car mayne.org

the homie said he gonna fix things, we'll see.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 23 2008, 06:42 PM~10935692
> *hahaha you a fool.  yea, i guess i could do that.  i'm a lil ignorant on buyin them direct from dayton though   school me foolio.  aint gonna be no bullshit on this car mayne.org
> 
> the homie said he gonna fix things, we'll see.
> *


just call dayton direct. they sell to the public. u just have to provide some serial numbers maybe. ive ordered and they didnt ask for serial numbers then the last time i ordered they asked for them...they were like 265 for chrome....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 23 2008, 07:42 PM~10935692
> *hahaha you a fool.  yea, i guess i could do that.  i'm a lil ignorant on buyin them direct from dayton though   school me foolio.  aint gonna be no bullshit on this car mayne.org
> 
> the homie said he gonna fix things, we'll see.
> *


he knew what he was sending....no one could be that stupid :uh: 

i doubt he'll fix it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and those dont look like dayton every dayton spinner ive seen has dayton on the inside of them u can tell by the weight, big difference in weight. between dayton and cheapies...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 23 2008, 08:44 PM~10935709
> *he knew what he was sending....no one could be that stupid :uh:
> 
> i doubt he'll fix it
> *



i'll give em the benefit of the doubt, i dont expect to recover anything from this so it makes me feel better i suppose. live and learn, nahmean?



> *lone star Posted Today, 08:44 PM
> and those dont look like dayton every dayton spinner ive seen has dayton on the inside of them u can tell by the weight, big difference in weight. between dayton and cheapies... *


yea, i was troubled by that also. but these are pretty heavy. dont seem cheap like chinas, and i know the chinas have smaller ears on them. the gold dont seem like china gold... i had a set of d's in '94, but dont remember if they had logos stamped in them.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill bet they are an old set of chinese spinners like players from the 90s or something. better quality but still boo-boo

it looks like that guy beat them on with 5lb sledge hammer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn pat, you should have bought my 300 $$ moonroof, at least that one was real. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

check it out pat.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Jun 23 2008, 07:24 PM~10935527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pat.. these only 2 that come close to those..and even i can tell difference.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bill blass in the house


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2008, 08:57 PM~10936307
> *bill blass in the house
> *


ain't shyt without corinthian leather.. made by the corinthians..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 20 2008, 08:24 AM~10912021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man That Car Looks Just Like Mine....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup MR.64wagon Ready For This Weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 10:15 PM~10936458
> *Man That Car Looks Just Like Mine....
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 09:16 PM~10936468
> *Sup MR.64wagon Ready For This Weekend?
> *


YOU KNOW IT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 23 2008, 08:25 PM~10936553
> *YOU KNOW IT
> *


 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2008, 03:04 PM~10933972
> *this is a post Curly has in lowrider general, if anybody needs this service give the boy a call!!!!
> 
> Auto Transport available TX 2CA, leavingJuly 6th
> ...


post this on uship.com ,alot more people,wanting that kind of service.....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 23 2008, 08:47 PM~10936767
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 23 2008, 08:56 PM~10935797
> *i'll give em the benefit of the doubt, i dont expect to recover anything from this so it makes me feel better i suppose.  live and learn, nahmean?
> yea, i was troubled by that also.  but these are pretty heavy.  dont seem cheap like chinas, and i know the chinas have smaller ears on them.  the gold dont seem like china gold...  i had a set of d's in '94, but dont remember if they had logos stamped in them.
> *


I know youre not a big fan of the embossed dayton kos but I told you they yours if you want them  brand new gold in the box fker.... no shipping bring yo ass on!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2008, 09:45 PM~10936204
> *:uh:  man said blame post office..  even on post office worse day they couldnt make a china spinner look that bad..thats from long term abuse.. dumbass.  you got fk'd..  and you just gonna let it ride?    bitch.
> 
> thats how they do it in cali  :ugh:
> ...



you talk to me with respect you fat fuck.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 23 2008, 10:21 PM~10937095
> *you talk to me with respect you fat fuck.
> *


fk you weenie bandit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 23 2008, 11:15 PM~10937034
> *I know youre not a big fan of the embossed dayton kos but I told you they yours if you want them  brand new gold in the box fker.... no shipping bring yo ass on!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2008, 11:35 PM~10937247
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2008, 09:45 PM~10936204
> *:uh:  man said blame post office..  even on post office worse day they couldnt make a china spinner look that bad..thats from long term abuse.. dumbass.  you got fk'd..  and you just gonna let it ride?    bitch.
> *


I hate to say it but michelin man is right, thats from years of hammerin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 23 2008, 11:37 PM~10937261
> *:uh:
> *


Your a piece of shit! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2008, 11:43 PM~10937324
> *Your a piece of shit!  :angry:
> *


my chigga


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 23 2008, 03:06 PM~10933006
> *Come hungry because there will be 520 lbs. of fajita and chicken meat!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10937293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 23 2008, 09:40 PM~10937293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* ridenlow84*
:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 23 2008, 10:59 PM~10937852
> *2 Members: cali rydah, ridenlow84
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 24 2008, 08:02 AM~10938716
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 24 2008, 06:50 AM~10938869
> *
> *


y luego q paso. you ready for the picnic? unas chelas :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 24 2008, 09:00 AM~10938903
> *y luego q paso. you ready for the picnic? unas chelas  :dunno:
> *


POS AVER QUE :dunno: I WANT TO GO PERO MAYBE I HAVE TO WORK  

TAKE YOU CHELAS OFFER THOUGH :biggrin: CUANDO?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 24 2008, 07:51 AM~10939122
> *POS AVER QUE  :dunno: I WANT TO GO PERO MAYBE I HAVE TO WORK
> 
> TAKE YOU CHELAS OFFER THOUGH :biggrin: CUANDO?
> *


chale dont work dawg viva lowrider. lol unas tecates or coronas :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 24 2008, 09:52 AM~10939129
> *chale dont work dawg viva lowrider. lol unas tecates or coronas  :biggrin:
> *


SOLO LOS RICOS NO TRABAJAN :0 

UNAS CORONAS BIEN MUERTAS CON LIMON Y SAL :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 24 2008, 07:59 AM~10939166
> *SOLO LOS RICOS NO TRABAJAN :0
> 
> UNAS CORONAS BIEN MUERTAS CON LIMON Y SAL :yes:
> *


sound good fajitas on the grill chale when ever you not working we do it at the shop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 24 2008, 10:22 AM~10939282
> *sound good fajitas on the grill chale  when ever you not working we do it at the shop
> *


SWEET  YA ME DIO HAMBRE WEY :uh:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are some food & prizes at this weekends Grill & Chill


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 24 2008, 08:35 AM~10939370
> *Here are some food & prizes at this weekends Grill & Chill
> 
> 
> ...


LOCOS WILL BE DERRRRR CANT WIAT COUNTING MINUTES hno: hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 24 2008, 08:30 AM~10939340
> *SWEET  YA ME DIO HAMBRE WEY :uh:
> *


orale wey free chicken at the picnic im bringing all my tias and shit :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 24 2008, 12:58 AM~10937844
> *thats racist!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 24 2008, 09:30 AM~10939628
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 24 2008, 09:57 AM~10939784
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NEWS FLASH...........87 MONTE CARLO LS (COCA PEARL) IS OUT OF THE LOWRIDIN GAME............... :yessad: :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 24 2008, 10:12 AM~10939882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 24 2008, 11:33 AM~10940081
> *NEWS FLASH...........87 MONTE CARLO LS (COCA PEARL) IS OUT OF THE LOWRIDIN GAME............... :yessad:  :tears:
> *


new knew you was in it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 chrome stuchi check valves for sale.. $75 obo


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 24 2008, 10:38 AM~10939383
> *orale wey free chicken at the picnic im bringing all my tias and shit  :biggrin:
> *


POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 24 2008, 12:33 PM~10940081
> *NEWS FLASH...........87 MONTE CARLO LS (COCA PEARL) IS OUT OF THE LOWRIDIN GAME............... :yessad:  :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 23 2008, 10:44 PM~10936731
> *post this on uship.com ,alot more people,wanting that kind of service.....
> *


Thanks homie! He moved the post over to the vehicle section....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2008, 01:27 PM~10940468
> *:happysad:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 24 2008, 12:47 PM~10940632
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hola! :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2008, 01:58 PM~10940716
> *Hola! :cheesy:
> *


WUT UUUUP? :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 24 2008, 12:59 PM~10940722
> *WUT UUUUP? :yes:
> *


Not much jus here. Tryin to get back in the rountine of things. 

And you?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2008, 02:06 PM~10940769
> *Not much jus here. Tryin to get back in the rountine of things.
> 
> And you?
> *


WORKING :uh: AND THAT'S ABOUT ALL

IS BORING AND I'M HUNGRY...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 24 2008, 10:33 AM~10940081
> *NEWS FLASH...........87 MONTE CARLO LS (COCA PEARL) IS OUT OF THE LOWRIDIN GAME............... :yessad:  :tears:
> *


 :twak: 
























fucken people at goodyear   :tears: :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2008, 07:04 PM~10935381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 24 2008, 01:19 PM~10940865
> *WORKING :uh: AND THAT'S ABOUT ALL
> 
> IS BORING AND I'M HUNGRY...
> *


Go eat!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10940950
> *Go eat!
> *


your panocha?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 24 2008, 12:53 PM~10940254
> *
> good...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 01:27 PM~10940471
> *:uh:
> *


YEP NO MORE LOW LOW GOING BACK TO STOCK.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 24 2008, 02:21 PM~10940872
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:  :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 24 2008, 01:40 PM~10941029
> *your panocha?
> *


Omg! Ur such a cochino!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2008, 12:50 PM~10941122
> *Omg! Ur such a cochino!
> *


why is that nasty? like you don't enjoy it!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 24 2008, 08:35 AM~10939370
> *Here are some food & prizes at this weekends Grill & Chill
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2008, 02:50 PM~10941122
> *Omg! Ur such a cochino!
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 24 2008, 12:43 PM~10941071
> *YEP NO MORE LOW LOW GOING BACK TO STOCK.....
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2008, 02:50 PM~10941122
> *Omg! Ur such a cochino!
> *


somebody call me? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 24 2008, 02:21 PM~10940872
> *:twak:
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuk happend?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 24 2008, 03:47 PM~10941654
> *somebody call me?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 24 2008, 03:47 PM~10941659
> *what the fuk happend?
> *


WAS HATED ON BY THE GOODYEAR BLIMP CUZ I WAS GET AIR......... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 24 2008, 04:11 PM~10941830
> *WAS HATED ON BY THE GOODYEAR BLIMP CUZ I WAS GET AIR......... :angry:
> *


? so what fucked up your car?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 04:11 PM~10941838
> *?  so what fucked up your car?
> *


THEY SAY THE BRAKES WAS WORKING AND THEY RAN INTO A TOOL BOX AND WHEN THEY PUT IT UP ON THE LIFT THEY PICK IT UP WITH THE TRAILING ARM ALSO........ :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 24 2008, 04:18 PM~10941880
> *THEY SAY  THE BRAKES WAS WORKING AND THEY RAN INTO A TOOL BOX AND WHEN THEY PUT IT UP ON THE LIFT THEY PICK IT UP WITH THE TRAILING ARM ALSO........ :thumbsdown:
> *


are they going to pay for that bucket or just repair it?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 04:20 PM~10941890
> *are they going to pay for that bucket or just repair it?
> *


I TOLD THEM TO PAY FOR IT AND I'LL TAKE IT TO THE PAINT I GO TO. SO THEY PAID ME ON THE SPOT AND GAVE GAS MONEY TO TAKE IT BACK TO DALLAS....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 24 2008, 04:24 PM~10941905
> *I TOLD THEM TO PAY FOR IT AND I'LL TAKE IT TO THE PAINT I GO TO. SO THEY PAID ME ON THE SPOT AND GAVE GAS MONEY TO TAKE IT BACK TO DALLAS....
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 04:28 PM~10941934
> *
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 24 2008, 12:27 PM~10940468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: they paid you gas $ to get that bucket out of this town :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they even tried to fix your taillight with a non-luxury sport taillight? all boo boo like that? thats mest up..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2008, 05:08 PM~10942172
> *:uh:
> :uh:  they paid you gas $ to get that bucket out of this town :uh:
> *


AT LEAST IT CAN MAKE IT OUT OF TOWN THAT PIECE OF SHIT IMPALA YOU HAVE CAN'T EVEN MAKE IT OUT OF NANA'S DRIVE WAY........ :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

POS SEPA LA CHINGADA QUE PASO? NO ENTIENDO :dunno: IS IT REALLY THAT BAD?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2008, 06:00 PM~10935342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2008, 12:50 PM~10941122
> *Omg! Ur such a cochino!
> *


wtf?
i thought you were dead.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 24 2008, 04:21 PM~10942247
> *AT LEAST IT CAN MAKE IT OUT OF TOWN THAT PIECE OF SHIT IMPALA YOU HAVE CAN'T EVEN MAKE IT OUT OF NANA'S DRIVE WAY........ :0
> *


so much you know.. drove it to work today.. bad tags and all..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10942246
> *they even tried to fix your taillight with a non-luxury sport taillight? all boo boo like that?  thats mest up..
> 
> 
> ...


coca if you need ls tail lights, swing by, you can have them. also have other ls stuff you can have.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10942952
> *coca if you need ls tail lights, swing by, you can have them.  also have other ls stuff you can have.
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat..........dis ***** givin shit away


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2008, 06:22 PM~10942970
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat..........dis ***** givin shit away
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2008, 06:22 PM~10942970
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat..........dis ***** givin shit away
> *


its called the bait and switch.. he shows up for FREE taillights.. latin mentions he got a whole ls front clip in garage.. and says hit has sentimental value.. ect ect..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jun 24 2008, 06:22 PM~10942639
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2008, 07:22 PM~10942970
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat..........dis ***** givin shit away
> *


homies get hookups


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2008, 07:26 PM~10943006
> *its called the bait and switch..  he shows up for FREE taillights.. latin mentions he got a whole ls front clip in garage.. and says hit has sentimental value..  ect ect..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

[qQUOTE(Devious Sixty8 @ Jun 23 2008, 09:45 PM) 
man said blame post office.. even on post office worse day they couldnt make a china spinner look that bad..thats from long term abuse.. dumbass. you got fk'd.. and you just gonna let it ride? bitch. 

thats how they do it in cali 



uote=rivistyle,Jun 23 2008, 10:21 PM~10937095]
you talk to me with respect you fat fuck.
[/quote]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> [qQUOTE(Devious Sixty8 @ Jun 23 2008, 09:45 PM)
> man said blame post office.. even on post office worse day they couldnt make a china spinner look that bad..thats from long term abuse.. dumbass. you got fk'd.. and you just gonna let it ride? bitch.
> 
> thats how they do it in cali
> ...


[/quote]


*

you dont know how to quote for shyt!!!!* :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey everybody I have a nintemdo WII 4-sale. My son doesnt play it no more and its just sitting here since 3 weeks after i bought it. It has 5 games and wireless controls. PM me if interested


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2008, 11:25 PM~10937136
> *fk you weenie bandit
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 24 2008, 08:10 PM~10944138
> *Hey everybody I have a nintemdo WII 4-sale. My son doesnt play it no more and its just sitting here since 3 weeks after i bought it. It has 5 games and wireless controls. PM me if interested
> *


how much? pm me :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 24 2008, 10:10 PM~10944138
> *Hey everybody I have a nintemdo WII 4-sale. My son doesnt play it no more and its just sitting here since 3 weeks after i bought it. It has 5 games and wireless controls. PM me if interested
> *


sell me the games for my boy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. nightline (channel 13) right now is talkin about all burglars getting killed in htown recently. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2008, 10:38 PM~10944438
> *ha.. nightline (channel 13)  right now is talkin about all burglars getting killed in htown recently. lol
> *


no shit man, i saw ragalac on tv earlier.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i spotted the lil miggah first. where's my 5 g's?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 24 2008, 10:16 PM~10944195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post ur retro :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 10:42 PM~10944475
> *i spotted the lil miggah first.  where's my 5 g's?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. still watching that thing on nightline..

reporter: here in texas whats the occupational hazard of being a burglar?
home owner: occupational hazard is death, if they lucky they go to jail. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 09:42 PM~10944475
> *i spotted the lil miggah first.  where's my 5 g's?
> 
> 
> ...


no snitchin' even if it is him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2008, 10:46 PM~10944518
> *no snitchin'  even if it is him.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 23 2008, 06:24 PM~10935527
> *ha, check out my 'new' 'dayton' knockoffs :uh:  i got them off layitlow, and was told they were new, and real dayton.  well, the truth is obvious now, isn't it?  i dont know if i should blame the seller for packing them in a flimsy little box with what amounts to toilet paper stuffed in the backsides, or the post office for handling it like untamed gorillas.
> 
> either way, i'm fucked and depressed that i wasted GOOD money on this set.  i been looking for a minty set of these forever.  i'm poor, so this really sux. :angry:
> ...


 u got suckered :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 24 2008, 10:16 PM~10944195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you took it back to the impalastyle days


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 23 2008, 06:42 PM~10935692
> *hahaha you a fool.  yea, i guess i could do that.  i'm a lil ignorant and lazy on buyin them direct from dayton though   school me foolio.  aint gonna be no bullshit on this car mayne.org
> 
> the homie said he gonna fix things, we'll see.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 10:51 PM~10944571
> *damn you took it back to the impalastyle days
> *


post the rustypat pic! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10944586

clean ass motherfucker (other than the engine but still...)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2008, 08:46 PM~10944518
> *no snitchin'  even if it is him.
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 23 2008, 09:15 PM~10937034
> *I know youre not a big fan of the embossed dayton kos but I told you they yours if you want them  brand new gold in the box fker.... no shipping bring yo ass on!
> *


fk him i'll take them :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2008, 09:25 PM~10937136
> *fk you weenie bandit
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2008, 10:55 PM~10944617
> *fk him i'll take them :biggrin:
> *



shut up joto, they dont fit 15x10" wheels :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2008, 10:50 PM~10944564
> *u got suckered  :thumbsdown:  :angry:
> *



throw em in da gutter and go buy some others cus i ball like that.



> *Liv4Lacs Posted Today, 10:52 PM
> QUOTE(DJLATIN @ Jun 24 2008, 10:51 PM)
> damn you took it back to the impalastyle days
> 
> ...


que?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 24 2008, 09:02 PM~10944709
> *throw em in da gutter and go buy some others cus i ball like that.
> que?
> *


bitch plz i know your hourly rate :biggrin:

word u getting a promotion :biggrin: u getting chico's truck :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 24 2008, 09:02 PM~10944709
> *throw em in da gutter and go buy some others cus i ball like that.
> que?
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 10:54 PM~10944604
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10944586
> 
> clean ass motherfucker (other than the engine but still...)
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 24 2008, 11:02 PM~10944709
> *throw em in da gutter and go buy some others cus i ball like that.
> que?
> *


the pic with ur mug on the chunk of rust from the impala :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2008, 11:04 PM~10944731
> *bitch plz i know your hourly rate :biggrin:
> *



and you think thats the only money i have? i thought you were smarter than chico....








:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 24 2008, 11:07 PM~10944762
> *the pic with ur mug on the chunk of rust from the impala :cheesy:
> *



ha, forgot about that one. :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 24 2008, 09:07 PM~10944762
> *the pic with ur mug on the chunk of rust from the impala :cheesy:
> *



imma text you some better pix of the weenie chomper :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 24 2008, 09:07 PM~10944763
> *and you think thats the only money i have?  i thought you were smarter than chico....
> :uh:
> *


 pimpin yourself to them mojo's on hillcroft ok roger


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

From: HoodCroft in SW Htown beeesshh
Car Club: *fkdevious68fatass c.c.*
:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2008, 11:08 PM~10944777
> *imma text you some better pix of the weenie chomper :biggrin:
> *



hamburgers at SRO pics ring a bell? :0 



> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 11:10 PM
> pimpin yourself to them mojo's on hillcroft ok roger *


im a tell u like i tell roger, qut makin undercover passes at me :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2008, 11:13 PM~10944808
> *From: HoodCroft in SW Htown beeesshh
> Car Club: minitrucksandoversizedaytonswentoutin'95 c.c.
> :0
> *



:0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 24 2008, 09:13 PM~10944814
> *hamburgers at SRO pics ring a bell?  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> holy pants?
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 24 2008, 09:15 PM~10944823
> *:0  :0
> *


*nevergoingtofinishrivijustlikeallmypastimpalas*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2008, 11:13 PM~10944808
> *From: HoodCroft in SW Htown beeesshh
> Car Club: fkdevious68fatass c.c.
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2008, 11:20 PM~10944871
> *nevergoingtofinishrivijustlikeallmypastimpalas
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 24 2008, 12:27 PM~10940925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say.. you know a chick name maria that works theres.. drives a cadillac..
skinny big tits.. tall chick.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 24 2008, 09:13 PM~10944814
> *hamburgers at SRO pics ring a bell?  :0
> im a tell u like i tell roger, qut makin undercover passes at me :angry:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2008, 11:13 PM~10944808
> *From: HoodCroft in SW Htown beeesshh
> Car Club: fkdevious68fatass c.c.
> :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2008, 11:20 PM~10944871
> *nevergonnaevenstartoncadillaccusimtoostuckon1995minitruckandriviisalotfartheralongthaneitherofthose
> *




:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

selling these for a friend..... make offer, 155/80/13s less than 200 miles on them. they need a good scrubin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 24 2008, 10:56 PM~10945185
> *selling these for a friend..... make offer, 155/80/13s less than 200 miles on them. they need a good scrubin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


say no to shaved white walls


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10944913
> *say.. you know a chick name maria that works theres.. drives a cadillac..
> skinny big tits.. tall  chick.
> *


i know who she is she drives a bit up truck now looks like she is comming to cut the grass up in this bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 12:38 AM~10945507
> *say no to shaved white walls
> *


x2, guess i better get ready to go to work.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 24 2008, 10:10 PM~10944138
> *Hey everybody I have a nintemdo WII 4-sale. My son doesnt play it no more and its just sitting here since 3 weeks after i bought it. It has 5 games and wireless controls. PM me if interested
> *


do you have "super barrio brothers" with that?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 12:38 AM~10945507
> *say no to shaved white walls
> *


TOO MANY SOS PADS TO CLEAN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 25 2008, 07:59 AM~10946528
> *TOO MANY SOS PADS TO CLEAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2008, 06:00 PM~10942492
> *so much you know..  drove it to work today.. bad tags and all..
> *


THAT'S NOTHING NEW TO ME I DO THAT GOING OUT OF TOWN....... STEP YOUR GAME UP......


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10942952
> *coca if you need ls tail lights, swing by, you can have them.  also have other ls stuff you can have.
> *


 :0 

I'LL HIT YOU UP, BUT COMING TO YOU HOUSE FROM WHERE I LIVE IS A ROAD TRIP. I'LL HAVE TO BRING A OVER NIGHT BAG AND IT HOTEL ROOM.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Jun 25 2008, 08:56 AM~10946688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some good chit


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

hell yea no scrubbin just a pressure washer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 24 2008, 10:51 PM~10945588
> *i  know who she is she drives a bit up truck now looks like she is comming to cut the grass up in this bitch
> *


yea i met her at a car wash a about a month ago.. seemed cool.. but she was full of shit..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 09:26 AM~10946801
> *yea i met her at a car wash a about a month ago.. seemed cool.. but she was full of shit..
> *


Most skrippahs are


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 07:26 AM~10946801
> *yea i met her at a car wash a about a month ago.. seemed cool.. but she was full of shit..
> *


dont know her personally i just know who she is . i just say was uip to her and that kind of stuff never really talked to her . but most of the hoez just want money or drugs . Unleess u get em after work allready dronk and with money in they pockets :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 25 2008, 07:51 AM~10946909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she said shes a waitress :ugh:
and told me she sold drugs..:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 10:34 AM~10947101
> *yep...
> 
> she said shes a waitress :ugh:
> ...


OMG, strippa I was "talkin with" said the same shit LMAO!!!!!! she said she worked at a mexican restaraunt in the woodlands.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 24 2008, 08:42 PM~10944475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: FAT WHITES ARE BAD FOR LA RAZA!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 10:45 AM~10947165
> *HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!KINDA DOES LOOK LIKE ME!!!!!!!!! LOL :biggrin:
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono: FAT WHITES ARE BAD FOR LA RAZA!!!!!!
> *


fat stock white look awsome on classics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 24 2008, 11:56 PM~10945185
> *selling these for a friend..... make offer, 155/80/13s less than 200 miles on them. they need a good scrubin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


50 Bucks :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 24 2008, 11:56 PM~10945185
> *selling these for a friend..... make offer, 155/80/13s less than 200 miles on them. they need a good scrubin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just hand them over B, I need a midget tire swing in my backyard.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 25 2008, 10:47 AM~10947182
> *just hand them over B, I need a midget tire swing in my backyard.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 25 2008, 08:46 AM~10947172
> *fat stock white look awsome on classics
> *


YEA BUT THESE AINT STOCKS OR GOING TO HAVE SOME OG HUBCAPS ON THEM.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 08:34 AM~10947101
> *yep...
> 
> she said shes a waitress :ugh:
> ...


she was she is dancing now but the all full of shit thats fo sho . PLus she aint white :biggrin: :0 u shuold not talk to her :nono: bitch with hit the roff on the elco she is tall


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 11:10 AM~10947324
> *YEA BUT THESE AINT STOCKS OR GOING TO HAVE SOME OG HUBCAPS ON THEM.
> *


I'M GOING BACK TO STOCK BUT NOT WITH THEM FAT WHITE HOES............. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 09:34 AM~10947101
> *yep...
> 
> she said shes a waitress :ugh:
> ...


shoulda hollar'd at her.. you might have ended up as the skrippas bitch. least you'd have someone to finance El Sicko


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 12:12 PM~10947737
> *shoulda hollar'd at her..  you  might have ended up as the skrippas bitch.  least you'd have someone to finance El Sicko
> *


YOU MADE A VALID POINT FOR ONCE IN YOU LIFE.......... :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 25 2008, 12:21 PM~10947823
> *YOU MADE A VALID POINT FOR ONCE IN YOU LIFE.......... :0
> *


x2


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, *cali rydah*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 24 2008, 04:48 PM~10942410
> *wtf?
> i thought you were dead.
> *


Dead?!? Lol! 

Nah I'm still around. :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2008, 11:25 AM~10948466
> *Dead?!? Lol!
> 
> Nah I'm still around. :cheesy:
> *


around my pito head!!!!!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 25 2008, 01:19 PM~10948423
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HECHO EN MEXICO, cali rydah
> 
> *


FINE!! JUST LEAVE IN THE MIDDLE OF A CONVERSATION... :|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 25 2008, 08:45 AM~10947164
> *OMG, strippa I was "talkin with" said the same shit LMAO!!!!!! she said she worked at a mexican restaraunt in the woodlands.
> *


yea.. she told me she woked the colorado..but shedidnt strip .. she said she couldnt see herself doing that.. :uh:

but the bitch had a stance like a stripper.. heels and all.. 


> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 25 2008, 09:29 AM~10947451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was tryin 2 holla.. bitch never asnswered the phone..
so why waste my time..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 25 2008, 11:51 AM~10948665
> *FINE!! JUST LEAVE IN THE MIDDLE OF A CONVERSATION... :|
> *


hes a hoe like that


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 02:06 PM~10948799
> *yea.. she told me she woked the colorado..but shedidnt strip .. she said she couldnt see herself doing that.. :uh:
> 
> but the bitch had a stance like a stripper.. heels and all..
> ...


coloradohoeowned :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2008, 10:46 AM~10947173
> *50 Bucks :0
> *


high bidder :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 12:09 PM~10948822
> *coloradohoeowned :biggrin:
> *


she answered maybe like twice.. and that was it..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 12:45 PM~10948625
> *around my pito head!!!!!!!!
> *


Lmao! U jus wait for my ass to post something huh? :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 02:10 PM~10948831
> *she answered maybe like twice.. and that was it..
> *


chinos colorado hoe wouldnt stop calling......... LoL!!!! Once he told her hes was still a vergin she was on his nutts :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 12:12 PM~10948845
> *chinos colorado hoe wouldnt stop calling......... LoL!!!!  Once he told her hes was still a vergin she was on his nutts :0
> *


haha... she wanted to break in the 40 yr old virgin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2008, 12:11 PM~10948836
> *Lmao! U jus wait for my ass to post something huh? :twak:
> *


i been waiting for you to post my dick on your tits


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2008, 12:11 PM~10948836
> *Lmao! U jus wait for my ass to post something huh? :twak:
> *


I'll post something on it!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 01:14 PM~10948868
> *i been waiting for you to post my dick on your tits
> *


That aint happening fker.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 02:14 PM~10948868
> *i been waiting for you to post my dick on your tits
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2008, 12:28 PM~10948978
> *That aint happening fker.
> *


it will next month..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2008, 12:51 PM~10949172
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 25 2008, 01:12 PM~10948845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 25 2008, 12:32 PM~10948523
> *
> AND IM BEGGINNING TO THINK YOU JUST ANOTHER ****** TRYING TO FIT IN WITH THE BLACK FRUITY MOVEMENT....OR WHY ELSE WOULD U BE DANCING LIKE A ****:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 03:02 PM~10949257
> *whats so funny..
> *


i been waiting for you to *post my dick on your tits*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 01:25 PM~10949438
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: i feel u fatboy.........its ok i know ur mad at life that ur 2 inch dinosaur arms cant move like that......and u need a breath inhaler to move that much


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 12:10 PM~10948831
> *she answered maybe like twice.. and that was it..
> *


havent seen her this week but i see her im goning to hook u up :0 hoe looks ok . im going to get cool with her and than trade u for sum leafing on my fifth :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 25 2008, 01:43 PM~10949567
> *havent seen her this week but i see her im goning to hook u up  :0 hoe looks ok . im going to get cool with her and  than trade u for sum leafing on my fifth :biggrin:
> *


hahaha.. let me know..  
she should remember my elco


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim im gonna issue u a violation, and noe, u now have zero street cred. 

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 01:54 PM~10949636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


says the man who use to like wearing tights and grapple ******................i got street cred like a street american express!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 01:47 PM~10949601
> *hahaha.. let me know..
> she should remember my elco
> *


next thing u know i see the elco every night picking her up from the club :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 02:14 PM~10948868
> *i been waiting for you to post my dick on your tits
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 25 2008, 02:28 PM~10948978
> *That aint happening fker.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 02:12 PM~10948845
> *chinos colorado hoe wouldnt stop calling......... LoL!!!!  Once he told her hes was still a vergin she was on his nutts :0
> *


she lies, so I lie, I told her that I was going to devote my life to the church


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 02:54 PM~10949636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at their koolaid ass smiles.. 





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10949711


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 02:14 PM~10948860
> *haha... she wanted to break in the 40 yr old virgin
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cmon baby just the tip


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 04:26 PM~10949839
> *cmon baby just the tip
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:angry:  :angry:  :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they're having their way with noe in off topic..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 04:26 PM~10949839
> *cmon baby just the tip
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10949945


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 03:54 PM~10949636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch what you know about street cred......u aint spend a day in the streets unless u xrayn old balls and shit.....talmbout its to hot all u know is wat you see from yo window


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 25 2008, 02:52 PM~10950020
> *bitch what you know about street cred......u aint spend a day in the streets unless u xrayn old balls and shit.....talmbout its to hot all u know is wat you see from yo window
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 03:53 PM~10950029
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 02:58 PM~10950090
> *:uh:
> 
> *


AWWWWWWWWW DID SOME BODY GET MAD CUZ THEY MADE FUN OF UR BOO KENNY??????? NO TE ME ENOJES BOTIJAS


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I know slim has street cred but since when did noe?  :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 25 2008, 02:04 PM~10949697
> *next thing u know i see the elco every night picking her up from the club  :biggrin:
> *


haha.. maybe.. hook it up homie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 25 2008, 04:52 PM~10950020
> *bitch what you know about street cred......u aint spend a day in the streets unless u xrayn old balls and shit.....talmbout its to hot all u know is wat you see from yo window
> *


Kenny is a str8 OG :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 04:58 PM~10950090
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jun 25 2008, 02:52 PM~10950020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calm down young buck. u just keep on dancin the night away jotolin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 25 2008, 03:37 PM~10950325
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


we still doing this or what


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 03:22 PM~10950236
> *Kenny is a str8 OG :uh:
> *


i never claimed to be anything cadiking. so lets nose up the lacs, whats up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10950797
> *i never claimed to be anything cadiking. so lets nose up the lacs, whats up
> *


 :0 ..........first to the kit.............. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 05:50 PM~10950797
> *i never claimed to be anything cadiking. so lets nose up the lacs, whats up
> *


 :0 hop for kadiking title? better yet, hop for pinks. :0 


winner goes home with 2 lacs. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10950797
> *i never claimed to be anything cadiking. so lets nose up the lacs, whats up
> *


if mine was a set up for that I would, its not so lets wait till my next street ride comes out....  you down???


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 04:58 PM~10950090
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 06:01 PM~10950886
> *if mine was a set up for that I would, its not so lets wait till my next street ride comes out....  you down???
> *


 :uh: 

and what you mean next? we still waiting on the 1st street ride. you aint had no real switch time with that lecab.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 25 2008, 04:57 PM~10950861
> *:0 ..........first to the kit.............. :0
> *


thnk we might be there all night then.........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 07:06 PM~10950914
> *:uh:
> 
> and what you mean next?  we still waiting on the 1st street ride.    you aint had no real switch time with that lecab.
> *


ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 25 2008, 03:10 PM~10950173
> *I know slim has street cred but since when did noe?   :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


since way back in da way back


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 07:15 PM~10950963
> *since way back in da way back
> *


band camp don't count :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2008, 06:23 PM~10951022
> *band camp don't count  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 07:26 PM~10951042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*fat* camp dont count either :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 06:28 PM~10951050
> *fat camp dont count either :uh:
> *


look here ricky shrouder.. how about you stfu when grown folks are talkin, before i gotta bitch slap you.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 07:30 PM~10951072
> *look here ricky shrouder..  how about you stfu when grown folks are talkin, before i gotta bitch slap you.
> *


been waitin your just a no ball havin fat ass *PUSSY!!!!* that aint gonna doooooooooooo shhhhhhhhhhiitttttttt!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 25 2008, 05:23 PM~10951022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: neither does being a waitress


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10950797
> *i never claimed to be anything cadiking. so lets nose up the lacs, whats up
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 05:32 PM~10951087
> *been waitin your just a no ball havin fat ass PUSSY!!!! that aint gonna doooooooooooo shhhhhhhhhhiitttttttt!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


mayne!!!!!!!!!just got told by a white boy!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 06:30 PM~10950689
> *we still doing this or what
> *


yes sir, but still workin on tha brakes...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 05:12 PM~10950950
> *thnk we might be there all night then.........
> *


full stacks of 4.5 says i can do it in 3 licks...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 06:37 PM~10951109
> *mayne!!!!!!!!!just got told by a white boy!!!!!!!
> *


stop suckin the crackas dick just cause you want em to work on your car. o' kiss ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 07:02 PM~10951258
> *full stacks of 4.5 says i can do it in 3 licks...
> *


put some $ on it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 25 2008, 06:02 PM~10951258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REAL RECOGNIZE REAL.......HE WORKIN ON MY CAR REGARDLESS..............AND HE STILL PUNKED YOU BITCH SO DONT BE MAD.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 06:03 PM~10951273
> *put some $ on it
> *


what time u want me to stop by tomoro to pick up those items big guy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 07:11 PM~10951333
> *what time u want me to stop by tomoro to pick up those items big guy
> *


fk if i care.. just not in morning.. i sleep in.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 06:15 PM~10951353
> *fk if i care..  just not in morning.. i sleep in.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 07:28 PM~10951050
> *fat camp dont count either :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 25 2008, 05:39 PM~10951120
> *yes sir, but still workin on tha brakes...
> *


hurr up lazy ass.. if anything ill coem to your crib and do it.. call me up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 07:09 PM~10951323
> *.......HE WORKIN ON MY CAR REGARDLESS..............AND HE STILL PUNKED YOU BITCH SO DONT BE MAD.
> *


regardless if you suck his dick or not.. he gonna work on your car? :ugh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 07:42 PM~10951546
> *hurr up lazy ass.. if anything ill coem to your crib and do it.. call me up
> *


What you got gas money now then bring you ass to my side of town and get the stuff so you can make some money!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 05:28 PM~10951050
> *fat camp dont count either :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2008, 07:56 PM~10951670
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


look here why dont you go work on sauavicito or something.. :uh:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

sup houston,
still have 3 pups for sale.....will have them down at the picnic dis weekend....pm if intrested

male 1
















male 2
















female 1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 25 2008, 08:05 PM~10951732
> *sup houston,
> still have 3 pups for sale.....will have them down at the picnic dis weekend....pm if intrested
> 
> ...


nice pit.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 09:23 PM~10951864
> *nice pit.
> *


damn you can tell just by seeing a wheel


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 07:01 PM~10951709
> *look here why dont you go work on sauavicito or something..    :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but at least it runs,drives and is lifted


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Jun 25 2008, 07:05 PM~10951732
> *sup houston,
> still have 3 pups for sale.....will have them down at the picnic dis weekend....pm if intrested
> 
> ...


nice pup but too bad I don't like pits or I would have taken him :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 25 2008, 09:26 PM~10951885
> *damn you can tell just by seeing a wheel
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 25 2008, 08:26 PM~10951885
> *damn you can tell just by seeing a wheel
> *


  



oh..and SNITCH!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

got two Astros vs. Red Sox tickets for sat 6/28/08 for sale $50 for the pair section 438


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn a blast from the past

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/732271930.html


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 08:53 PM~10952517
> *damn a blast from the past
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/732271930.html
> *


saw it a two years ago in person needs some TLC


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2008, 10:57 PM~10952540
> *saw it a two years ago in person needs some TLC
> *



quit actin like you all up in the scene, knowin people n rides n shit :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 06:52 PM~10951631
> *regardless if you suck his dick or not.. he gonna work on your car?      :ugh:
> *


na dats prolly something u and kenny got going on...........no wonder u aint done shit to dat bucket.....u still "paying"for it by rubbing up on lone star hu???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 11:07 PM~10952622
> *na dats prolly something u and kenny got going on...........no wonder u aint done shit to dat bucket.....u still "paying"for it by rubbing up on lone star hu???
> *



:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *chevylo97*, G-Bodyman


shut up beesh


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone who this? just wondering

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/712590276.html


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2008, 11:10 PM~10952655
> *anyone who this? just wondering
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/712590276.html
> *



you mean you dont know this guy? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 25 2008, 09:05 PM~10952601
> *quit actin like you all up in the scene, knowin people n rides n shit :uh:
> *


dont be mad at me i didn't sucker you out of $200


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2008, 11:12 PM~10952671
> *dont be mad at me i didn't sucker you out of $200
> *



no, but you suckered me out of TWO tacos already :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 25 2008, 09:11 PM~10952663
> *you mean you dont know this guy? :uh:
> *


 looks like boiler not sure?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 25 2008, 09:12 PM~10952682
> *no, but you suckered me out of TWO tacos already :uh:
> *


:biggrin: i guess you are as stupid as you look :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 25 2008, 11:08 PM~10952631
> *:0
> *


I pick my nose and roll up my boogers cus its fun.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

money already spent dont mean shit to me fool, i would of wasted it on shit like birthday presents for my chic nahmean?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 11:14 PM~10952692
> *I pick my nose and roll up my boogers cus its fun.
> *


10-4 good buddy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10952692
> *I pick my nose and roll up my boogers cus its fun.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2008, 11:15 PM~10952705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i was pickin my nose all up in rogers truck today. he was gettin mad at me beesshh :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2008, 08:42 PM~10951546
> *hurr up lazy ass.. if anything ill coem to your crib and do it.. call me up
> *


im on it homie!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10952695
> *money already spent dont mean shit to me fool, i would of wasted it on shit like birthday presents for my chic nahmean?
> *


 i bet you make it rain at the strip club baller :biggrin: 



























i meant making mountains in the parking lot :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 25 2008, 09:16 PM~10952710
> *i was pickin my nose all up in rogers truck today.  he was gettin mad at me beesshh :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u should have flicked them at him


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10952692
> *I pick my nose and roll up my boogers cus its fun.
> *


man u missed it my lil bro cake faced my lil sis nickelodean style wit her birthday cake ass soon as i walked in the door!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2008, 08:15 PM~10951353
> *fk if i care..  just not in morning.. i sleep in.
> *


Lazy ass wetter


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jun 25 2008, 11:19 PM~10952735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...... I left just in time or you woulda missed it!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 25 2008, 09:25 PM~10952801
> *O'rly? :biggrin:
> lol...... I left just in time or you woulda missed it!
> *


yea if not you woulda got some too these lil bad fuckers aint show no mercy to anybody in the house


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 25 2008, 11:14 PM~10952695
> *money already spent dont mean shit to me fool, i would of wasted it on shit like birthday presents for my chic nahmean?
> *


U couldve used that $$$ for a throw away gat  btw guess whos "license to kill" cam in the mail today?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

livin for the love

Posts: 5,327
Joined: Oct 2004
From: HoodCroft in SW Htown beeesshh
Car Club:  fkdevious68fatass c.c.

man this car club gettin big hu???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 11:38 PM~10952892
> *livin for the love
> 
> Posts: 5,327
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2008, 09:13 PM~10952683
> *looks like boiler not sure?
> *


nope,boilers car was cut in peices.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 10:38 PM~10952892
> *livin for the love
> 
> Posts: 5,327
> ...


gonna be club of the year.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

If Anyone Needs A Set Of These I'll Have A Set This Weekend In H-Town Let Me Kno


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 25 2008, 06:06 PM~10950914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


price??


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 25 2008, 09:17 PM~10952719
> *im on it homie!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

, h-town team 84 caddy
finishd the brakes Dawg?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 26 2008, 08:03 AM~10954512
> *  :biggrin:
> *


watupbigdawg..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 26 2008, 08:09 AM~10954529
> *, h-town team 84 caddy
> finishd the brakes Dawg?
> *


IM TRYING BUT GOT FKING BRAKE FLUID ALL OVER MY FACE AND SAID FK THIS SHIT!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 26 2008, 06:11 AM~10954536
> *IM TRYING BUT GOT FKING BRAKE FLUID ALL OVER MY FACE AND SAID FK THIS SHIT!
> *


 :roflmao: welcome to my world. :biggrin: shit if you was closer Dawg i help u out we get it done in not time . . but i guess having the shop ,makes it alot easier for everythang :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 26 2008, 08:13 AM~10954543
> *:roflmao: welcome to my world.  :biggrin: shit if you was closer Dawg i help  u out we get it done in not time . . but i guess having the shop ,makes it alot easier for everythang  :yes:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 26 2008, 06:20 AM~10954562
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jun 26 2008, 01:15 AM~10953642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Just ran 3 60'' runs of break line, running that crap layin on ur back aint fun.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 26 2008, 01:15 AM~10953642
> *
> price??
> *


I BELIEVE THEY ARE $300 FOR A SET, BUT YOU CAN HIT UP SKIM FOR PRICE CHECK. HE MAKES THEM.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 26 2008, 08:20 AM~10954562
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


DON'T GET MAD LIL BUDDY. I'M NOT FAR FROM STREETSHOW'S SHOP AND WILL BE PAYING A VISIT FRIDAY........ :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 26 2008, 07:00 AM~10954662
> *DON'T GET MAD LIL BUDDY. I'M NOT FAR FROM STREETSHOW'S SHOP AND WILL BE PAYING A VISIT FRIDAY........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 26 2008, 09:00 AM~10954662
> *DON'T GET MAD LIL BUDDY. I'M NOT FAR FROM STREETSHOW'S SHOP AND WILL BE PAYING A VISIT FRIDAY........ :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 26 2008, 08:58 AM~10954659
> *I BELIEVE THEY ARE $300 FOR A SET, BUT YOU CAN HIT UP SKIM FOR PRICE CHECK. HE MAKES THEM.
> *


$400 Im Doing Skim A Favor..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 26 2008, 09:05 AM~10954679
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


OYE WEY, WHERE'S YOUR SHOP AT? :yes:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

JUST A FEW MORE DAYS



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 26 2008, 06:11 AM~10954536
> *IM TRYING BUT GOT FKING BRAKE FLUID ALL OVER MY FACE AND SAID FK THIS SHIT!
> *


awwww skeet skeet skeet...

fuck it.. ill just come to your house.. it dont matter


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 26 2008, 09:05 AM~10954679
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LS GOING TO BE RIDIN LIKE A CADDY AFTER LEAVING THE SHOP AND RIDIN ON O.G. RIMS........ :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 09:35 AM~10954782
> *$400  Im Doing Skim A Favor..
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 26 2008, 09:28 AM~10954757
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 WHAT'S UP MISS ACE? HOW THE CADDY COMING ALONG?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2008, 07:35 PM~10951100
> *:uh: neither does being a waitress
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that's the way educated white collared workers dress for work. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2008, 10:18 AM~10954958
> *awwww skeet skeet skeet...
> 
> fuck it.. ill just come to your house.. it dont matter
> *


I THINK IT HE LIKED IT......... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn! 144,100 + 2 posts!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 10:31 AM~10955010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that's the way educated white collared workers dress for work.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 10:44 AM~10955069
> *damn!  144,100 + 2 posts!
> *


AND I'M SURE THIS IS A BIG PERCENTAGE OF IT:

DJLATIN'S Posts: *79,656*
:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 26 2008, 10:48 AM~10955089
> *AND I'M SURE THIS IS A BIG PERCENTAGE OF IT:
> 
> DJLATIN'S Posts: 79,656
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 26 2008, 07:40 AM~10954796
> *OYE WEY, WHERE'S YOUR SHOP AT? :yes:
> *


westpark qnd synott


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2008, 10:58 AM~10955132
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 26 2008, 10:58 AM~10955132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE WAY ON THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN FROM WHERE I STAY :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 26 2008, 11:11 AM~10955202
> *
> 
> ORALE WAY ON THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN FROM WHERE I STAY :0
> *


IT COMES IN HANDY WHEN YOU HAVE TWO PLACES...........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 26 2008, 09:11 AM~10955202
> *:loco:
> 
> ORALE WAY ON THE OTHER SIDE OF TOWN FROM WHERE I STAY :0
> *


chale aqi estamos para servir a la RAZA :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 10:07 AM~10955184
> *
> *


How's lil man? He walking and talkin yet? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 26 2008, 11:36 AM~10955333
> *chale aqi estamos para servir a la RAZA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 26 2008, 10:10 AM~10955508
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: :0   :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 26 2008, 10:11 AM~10955202
> *:loco:
> *


Yes! Long night. Lol!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 26 2008, 12:14 PM~10955538
> *:uh:    :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :0      :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2008, 12:10 PM~10955507
> *How's lil man? He walking and talkin yet? :biggrin:
> *


he's more active, not walking or crawling yet, but starting to turn himself over a lot. baby talk only soo far.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 12:29 PM~10955666
> *he's more active, not walking or crawling yet, but starting to turn himself over a lot.  baby talk only soo far.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good lookin kid you got there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 26 2008, 12:36 PM~10955739
> *thats a good lookin kid you got there
> *


thanks, he was taking the ride out for a cruise. :biggrin: 

one hand on the wheel.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 11:29 AM~10955666
> *he's more active, not walking or crawling yet, but starting to turn himself over a lot.  baby talk only soo far.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2008, 10:15 AM~10955555
> *Yes! Long night. Lol!
> *


LONG TIN~TAN TOO!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 12:38 PM~10955757
> *thanks, he was taking the ride out for a cruise.  :biggrin:
> 
> one hand on the wheel.
> *


  already knows how to cruise


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Where Some Good Mexican Food Spots In H-Town?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 01:12 PM~10955988
> *Where Some Good Mexican Food Spots In H-Town?
> *


Don't really know? I'm tired of mexican food.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 26 2008, 10:05 AM~10955175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we burned out of mexican food here. wings are the thing now. broadway wings in ptown or bayou city wings 45 @ fuqua. but if you have to have mexican food.. any don carlos or donderaki's is good.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 01:28 PM~10956139
> *we burned out of mexican food here.  wings are the thing now.    broadway wings in ptown or bayou city wings 45 @ fuqua.    but if you have to have mexican food..  any don carlos or donderaki's is good.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*limpiate la cola bien pinche rivistyle!* :burn: :barf: :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 01:28 PM~10956139
> *we burned out of mexican food here.  wings are the thing now.    broadway wings in ptown or bayou city wings 45 @ fuqua.    but if you have to have mexican food..  any don carlos or donderaki's is good.
> *


I bet when you walk in, the cooks in the back curse themselves and the waitress locks the door and turns off the open sign saying "its over, the day in which we prepared for has come". LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 26 2008, 03:25 PM~10957124
> *I bet when you walk in, the cooks in the back curse themselves and the waitress locks the door and turns off the open sign saying "its over, the day in which we prepared for has come". LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 01:12 PM~10955988
> *Where Some Good Mexican Food Spots In H-Town?
> *


my wife :biggrin: but dont tell her i said that.she already mad i told everybody about her enchiladas :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 26 2008, 03:25 PM~10957124
> *I bet when you walk in, the cooks in the back curse themselves and the waitress locks the door and turns off the open sign saying "its over, the day in which we prepared for has come". LOL
> *


sounds like you've had a similar experience :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 03:20 PM~10957086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


skid marks :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 03:42 PM~10957229
> *sounds like you've had a similar experience :uh:
> *


thats what i was thinking


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 26 2008, 02:25 PM~10957124
> *I bet when you walk in, the cooks in the back curse themselves and the waitress locks the door and turns off the open sign saying "its over, the day in which we prepared for has come". LOL
> *


 :uh: your one to talk


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 26 2008, 03:41 PM~10957219
> *my wife  :biggrin: but dont tell her i said that.she already mad i told everybody about her enchiladas :biggrin:
> *


  Dont Worry I Wont Say Nothin... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 01:20 PM~10957086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hairy bastard... :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 01:20 PM~10957086
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin pat and at a customer house :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 25 2008, 11:15 PM~10953642
> ****** like you can talk....fkn zeniths gonna get rusty from holdin up your mattress...you might as well save them pumps for the wheelchair access your ass is gonna need by the time you lift that shit......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 26 2008, 10:36 AM~10955739
> *thats a good lookin kid you got there
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 05:06 PM~10957888
> *fuckin pat and at a customer house :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 GUESS RIVI SAID FUCK THE SHIT I GOTTA GO.......... :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

peep my new topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416789


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jun 26 2008, 03:52 PM~10958201
> *peep my new topic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=416789
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2008, 04:02 PM~10958271
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 11:32 AM~10956172
> *:uh:
> *


I knew I'd find you here. :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2008, 10:53 PM~10952517
> *damn a blast from the past
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/732271930.html
> *


I think the name of the car is Egyptian Gold from Magnolias Finest. I could be wrong.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 26 2008, 04:36 PM~10958541
> *I think the name of the car is Egyptian Gold from Magnolias Finest. I could be wrong.
> *


the og owner was Abel...his bro Tooty had that flaked out rootbeer malibu..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

locos Aqui


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 26 2008, 05:28 PM~10958480
> *I knew I'd find you here.   :uh:
> *


:uh: stalker


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 26 2008, 06:36 PM~10958541
> *I think the name of the car is Egyptian Gold from Magnolias Finest. I could be wrong.
> *


Abel's car..... he was a cool cat once you got to know him. wonder what happen to Tootie's ride?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2008, 06:44 PM~10958596
> *the og owner was Abel...his bro Tooty had that flaked out rootbeer malibu..
> *


you knew them too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 06:17 PM~10958806
> *you knew them too :0  :biggrin:
> *


all the REAL OG's knew them. this was old skoo lowrider days..before white boys like you join the bandwagon.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 04:53 PM~10957770
> *  Dont Worry I Wont Say Nothin... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 07:39 PM~10958986
> *all the REAL OG's knew them.    this was old skoo lowrider days..before white boys like you join the bandwagon.
> *


I knew Abel in 93 ass wad!!! His cousin Mark was my nighbor in 92-93.... :uh: remeber Abel and Tootie gold plating back in the day?? Thats how alot of my gold was done on my coupe..... Do ur homework B4 you run your wing hole FATASS!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 26 2008, 06:28 PM~10958480
> *I knew I'd find you here.  :uh:
> *


shit look around he everywhere....das my ***** and we cool but incase u didnt know.....***** sit next to everybody :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 07:16 PM~10958800
> *Abel's car..... he was a cool cat once you got to know him. wonder what happen to Tootie's ride?
> *


if thats the same abel from magnolias finest ya talking about.he does my lil bro's tattoos.hes a koo dude.im fixing to get sum work done by him.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jun 26 2008, 08:07 PM~10959159
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


what up


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 06:51 PM~10959070
> *I knew Abel in 93 ass wad!!! His cousin Mark was my nighbor in 92-93.... :uh: remeber Abel and Tootie gold plating back in the day?? Thats how alot of my gold was done on my coupe.....  Do ur homework B4 you run your wing hole FATASS!!!
> *


*****.. i went to middle school with abel.. and i know the mark you talk about..if you mean mark with older brother michael.. remember when that ***** was just knee high to me. so when i say old skoo.. i mean old skoo.. as in mid 80's bitch.. and you still just a white boy that jumped on the band wagon.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 05:17 PM~10958806
> *you knew them too :0  :biggrin:
> *


yep back in 95 im met him when i was in Latin Kustoms Houston... when real cruising was alive in Houston/ maganolia on sundays 75th/mason park....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 07:04 PM~10959511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another ride that still reppin since the 90's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2008, 08:09 PM~10959546
> *another ride that still reppin since the 90's
> *


yeah..always digged the paint/murals.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 05:16 PM~10958800
> *Abel's car..... he was a cool cat once you got to know him. wonder what happen to Tootie's ride?
> *


he sold it but kept the steering wheel :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 05:51 PM~10959070
> *I knew Abel in 93 ass wad!!! His cousin Mark was my nighbor in 92-93.... :uh: remeber Abel and Tootie gold plating back in the day?? Thats how alot of my gold was done on my coupe.....  Do ur homework B4 you run your wing hole FATASS!!!
> *



i member that :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 26 2008, 06:03 PM~10959139
> *if thats the same abel from magnolias finest ya talking about.he does my lil bro's tattoos.hes a koo dude.im fixing to get sum work done by him.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 26 2008, 10:31 AM~10955008
> *WHAT'S UP MISS ACE? HOW THE CADDY COMING ALONG?
> *


She is coming along nicely :biggrin: her first debut will probably be at the chill spot some day after we come back from vacation :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 26 2008, 03:41 PM~10957219
> *my wife  :biggrin: but dont tell her i said that.she already mad i told everybody about her enchiladas :biggrin:
> *










:angry: :twak: :buttkick:







:biggrin: I don't mind but I would like to be asked first before you volunteer me


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 05:51 PM~10959070
> *I knew Abel in 93 ass wad!!! His cousin Mark was my nighbor in 92-93.... :uh: remeber Abel and Tootie gold plating back in the day?? Thats how alot of my gold was done on my coupe.....  Do ur homework B4 you run your wing hole FATASS!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You all are crazy up in here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 26 2008, 09:05 PM~10959991
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You all are crazy up in here.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 26 2008, 08:52 PM~10959888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok.. how about you please get in da kitchen and make some enchiladas.. just lemme know what time to show up.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 11:12 AM~10955988
> *Where Some Good Mexican Food Spots In H-Town?
> *


Los Cucos
http://www.loscucos.com

or

Teotihuacan Mexican Restaurant
4624 Irvington Blvd Houston TX 77009 713.695.8757 
1511 Airline Dr Houston TX 77009 713.426.4420 
6579 W Bellfort St Houston TX 77035 713.726.9858

or Lady Ace's House
:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 08:08 PM~10960013
> *ok.. how about you please get in da kitchen and make some enchiladas..  just lemme know what time to show up.
> *


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 09:02 PM~10959502
> ******.. i went to middle school with abel..    and i know the mark you talk about..if you mean mark with older brother michael..  remember when that ***** was just knee high to me.    so when i say old skoo.. i mean old skoo..  as in mid 80's bitch..    and you still just a white boy that jumped on the band wagon.
> *


bitch I know alot more ppl than you think :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 09:09 PM~10960025
> *Los Cucos
> http://www.loscucos.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2008, 09:08 PM~10959540
> *yep back in 95 im met him when i was in Latin Kustoms Houston... when real cruising was alive in Houston/ maganolia on sundays 75th/mason park....
> *


chillin at churchs chicken


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2008, 07:08 PM~10959540
> *yep back in 95 im met him when i was in Latin Kustoms Houston... when real cruising was alive in Houston/ maganolia on sundays 75th/mason park....
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10960025
> *Los Cucos
> http://www.loscucos.com
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 10:08 PM~10960013
> *ok.. how about you please get in da kitchen and make some enchiladas..  just lemme know what time to show up.
> *


 :biggrin: kitchen is closed today :biggrin: made spaghetti and meatballs :biggrin: manana menudo :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10960047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good.. but work tomorrow. :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 08:14 PM~10960057
> *chillin at churchs chicken
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2008, 10:32 PM~10960190
> *
> *


the gun fire was fun too :happysad: 















Danny you the king of FAT! you win now Ill shut my mouth :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 09:34 PM~10960211
> *the gun fire was fun too :happysad:
> Danny you the king of FAT! you win now Ill shut my mouth :uh:
> *


theres gun fire all time in my hood.. not just in old skoo cruisin mason days. just ya'll non-hood people aint know about my hood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 05:06 PM~10957888
> *fuckin pat and at a customer house :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 10:38 PM~10960236
> *theres gun fire all time in my hood..    not just in old skoo cruisin mason days.    just ya'll non-hood people aint know about my hood.
> *


and theres gun fire in the apartments one block from my house whats ur point?? It must make you a hard core og cus you been there ur hole life huh :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 08:34 PM~10960211
> *the gun fire was fun too :happysad:
> Danny you the king of FAT! you win now Ill shut my mouth :uh:
> *


only time i witness that when that crip shot that blood at that lil store on 75th..as soon as you went under the train pass...then that was the end of 75th..  
..harrisburg was alright for bout two months..then they shut that down..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

need some help

What is the best way to remove old,c heap, flaking window tint?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 09:40 PM~10960262
> *and theres gun fire in the apartments one block from my house whats ur point?? It must make you a hard core og cus you been there ur hole life huh :uh:
> *


oh aight.. you kadi king.. fliest car builder.. and most gangsta ***** ever.. my bad.. go on.. keep telling your stories to be cool.. i'll stay quiet sir.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2008, 08:51 PM~10960356
> *only time i witness that when that crip shot that blood at that lil store on 75th..as soon as you went under the train pass...then that was the end of 75th..
> ..harrisburg was alright for bout two months..then they shut that down..
> *


i loved how the cops turn on the fire hydrants after spending all my sunday washing and cleaning my truck :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 26 2008, 10:24 PM~10960122
> *:biggrin: kitchen is closed today :biggrin: made spaghetti and meatballs  :biggrin: manana menudo :biggrin:
> *


that was sum good ass spaghetti.might have to sneak in the frig for a lil midnight snack. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 09:54 PM~10960373
> *need some help
> 
> What is the best way to remove old,c heap, flaking window tint?
> *


if its your minitruck..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 10:09 PM~10960025
> *Los Cucos
> http://www.loscucos.com
> 
> ...


thanks Homie...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 10:53 PM~10960366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tejanos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 09:56 PM~10960391
> *i loved how the cops  turn on the fire hydrants after spending all my sunday washing and cleaning my truck :angry:
> *


 :uh: its a MINI truck..couldnt take that long to clean.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 10:53 PM~10960366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrDjYT3eqWs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 10:54 PM~10960373
> *need some help
> 
> What is the best way to remove old,c heap, flaking window tint?
> *


razor blade


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10960398
> *if its your minitruck..
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i bought this spray to remove tint from autozone. loosens it up a bit but got tired after doing 1 and 1/2 window on the grand national.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 09:02 PM~10960434
> *razor blade
> *


 taking to long tint is too flakey :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got to start the pimp at a young age.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10960399
> *thanks Homie...
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres this shop on fondren that charged me $10 to take tint off a window dave


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 08:58 PM~10960402
> *:uh:  its a MINI truck..couldnt take that long to clean.
> *


 :0 dont ever have any positive to say? typical hater


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 09:08 PM~10960498
> *i bought this spray to remove tint from autozone.  loosens it up a bit but got tired after doing 1 and 1/2 window on the grand national.
> *



gonna have to try it. It's the rear window in the lac with the rear defrost.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if you dont know about this spot.. you dunno shyt..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10960542
> *theres this shop on fondren that charged me $10 to take tint off a window dave
> *


 but the lac runs but not legally(tags, exhust, etc) dont have time to trailer it to sw thanks for the advise latin and kenny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 10:14 PM~10960559
> *gonna have to try it. It's the rear window in the lac with the rear defrost.
> *


turn the rear defrost on, while you do it.. it'll heat up the glue and help it come off easier without fk'n up the defrost lines. nobody told you to put that shyt on there anyway. gonna take you to court, on the 1st.. for having ******* tint.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ride it dirty, take the beltway all the way, :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 09:17 PM~10960593
> *if you dont know about this spot.. you dunno shyt..
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your favorites buffet spot? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 09:19 PM~10960615
> *turn the rear defrost on, while you do it..  it'll heat up the glue and help it come off easier without fk'n up the defrost lines.    nobody told you to put that shyt on there anyway.  gonna take you to court, on the 1st..  for having ******* tint.
> *


 previous owner did it thanks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 09:14 PM~10960559
> *gonna have to try it. It's the rear window in the lac with the rear defrost.
> *


gota becareful with them defrost lines dont scratch them off if not womp!!!!!!!!!!!! no rear defrost!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 11:17 PM~10960593
> *if you dont know about this spot.. you dunno shyt..
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know it, guess I wasn't raised p0'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 10:19 PM~10960619
> *Is that your favorites buffet spot? :biggrin:
> *


:uh: they don't have buffet.. they some chinese people (avenge's kin) and they only know 3 words in english.. "hambuga?" "add jalapeno?" 


and make some good ass burgers.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10960634
> *I don't know it, guess I wasn't raised p0'
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:20 PM~10960630
> *gota becareful with them defrost lines dont scratch them off if not womp!!!!!!!!!!!! no rear defrost!!
> *


i tried to be careful but took too much time and just took the defrost lines off.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10960636
> *:uh:  they don't have buffet..    they some chinese people (avenge's kin) and they know two 3 words in english..  "hambuga?"  "add jalapeno?"
> and make some good ass triple meat burgers.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 10:20 PM~10960626
> *previous owner did it thanks
> *


but you knew that tint was ******* when you bought it.. probably what you liked about the car. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10960542
> *theres this shop on fondren that charged me $10 to take tint off a window dave
> *


would if it had seats and rear bumper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 10:25 PM~10960674
> *would if it had seats and rear bumper
> *


wouldnt stop some people from driving


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 09:25 PM~10960674
> *would if it had seats and rear bumper
> *


all u need is a bucket to sit on...............and fuk the rear bumper...less weight better mpg  :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 09:23 PM~10960657
> *but you knew that tint was ******* when you bought it..  probably what you liked about the car.    :uh:
> *


 u right , u know everything and everyone, :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 10:28 PM~10960699
> *u right , u know everything and everyone,  :biggrin:
> *


naw.. just more then most.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2008, 09:28 PM~10960696
> *all u need is a bucket to sit on...............and fuk the rear bumper...less weight better mpg   :biggrin:
> *


 true but can't afford to get more tickets :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 09:30 PM~10960722
> *true but can't afford to get more tickets :angry:
> *


tickets???????????wat are those???????oh those them thangs i was pose to pay that turn into warrants right???ooooooooopssss!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:39 PM~10960813
> *tickets???????????wat are those???????oh those them thangs i was pose to pay that turn into warrants right???ooooooooopssss!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

no snitchin!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 08:56 PM~10960391
> *i loved how the cops  turn on the fire hydrants after spending all my sunday washing and cleaning my truck :angry:
> *


yea that shit sucked...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2008, 09:41 PM~10960836
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> no snitchin!
> *


fuck da holice......
1.no insurance
2.expired inspection.
3.suspended DL.
4.warrants in harris and city.
5. ride around all of houston like i dont giva fuckin shit! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2008, 09:43 PM~10960851
> *yea that shit sucked...
> *


sup goof i c we have fans in off topic hu???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:43 PM~10960869
> *fuck da holice......
> 1.no insurance
> 2.expired inspection.
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 09:17 PM~10960593
> *if you dont know about this spot.. you dunno shyt..
> 
> 
> ...


***** post up super chicken rice on navigation....  love that place..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:45 PM~10960883
> *sup goof i c we have fans in off topic hu???
> *


link?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2008, 09:45 PM~10960883
> *sup goof i c we have fans in off topic hu???
> *


yep..its all gravy...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 26 2008, 09:49 PM~10960915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wish they would come to houston and be fans but oh well that wont happen..............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:52 PM~10960952
> *its back a couple of pages.
> *


nombre, i'm too tired to flip pages. al rato, call me manana for the mariachis.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay buey!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10960974


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 26 2008, 10:48 PM~10960912
> ****** post up super chicken rice on navigation....  love that place..
> *


 but superchicken dont sell beer. that burger place does.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 03:42 PM~10957229
> *sounds like you've had a similar experience :uh:
> *


bitch, you were there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10960047
> *bitch I know alot more ppl than you think :uh:
> *


I dont know anyone, nor do I care to.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2008, 10:34 PM~10960211
> *the gun fire was fun too :happysad:
> Danny you the king of FAT! you win now Ill shut my mouth :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 10:38 PM~10960236
> *theres gun fire all time in my hood..    not just in old skoo cruisin mason days.    just ya'll non-hood people aint know about my hood.
> *


well I prob shot some of your homies who tried to rob my store back in the days.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 10:55 PM~10960388
> *oh aight.. you kadi king..  fliest car builder..  and most gangsta ***** ever.. my bad..  go on.. keep telling your stories to be cool..    i'll stay quiet sir.
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 11:21 PM~10960636
> *:uh:  they don't have buffet..    they some chinese people (avenge's kin) and they only know  3 words in english..  "hambuga?"  "add jalapeno?"
> and make some good ass burgers.
> *


"pistol whippa"?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2008, 11:43 PM~10960869
> *fuck da holice......
> 1.no insurance
> 2.expired inspection.
> ...


thats not good noe :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 26 2008, 10:55 PM~10960388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finally!!! pussies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2008, 07:44 AM~10962293
> *finally!!! pussies
> *


why didn't you just grab all the quotes and reply to them in one? p0sT%wH0r3!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2008, 08:27 AM~10962400
> *why didn't you just grab all the quotes and reply to them in one?  p0sT%wH0r3!
> *


to much work, im lazy! :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10960636
> *:uh:  they don't have buffet..    they some chinese people (avenge's kin) and they only know  3 words in english..  "hambuga?"  "add jalapeno?"
> and make some good ass burgers.
> *


Isn't Jalapeño spanish? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jun 27 2008, 08:44 AM~10962466
> *Isn't Jalapeño spanish? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Chuntarrowned!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 26 2008, 10:54 PM~10960373
> *need some help
> 
> What is the best way to remove old,c heap, flaking window tint?
> *


The best way with out fkin up the defrost is to spray some ammonia on the tint, get a black trash bag and cover the window from the inside (the ammonia will make the bag stick to the glass) . let it sit in the sun for about an hour. It will sofen the tints glue and it will come right off..... Only thing that sux is the smell


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone know a place that will refill accumulators with nitrogen to 300 psi. went to a couple places and got shut down soon as i walked in the door. thanks. 

or anyone have some accums for sale,


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2008, 08:48 AM~10962485
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Chuntarrowned!!!
> *


mest up :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2008, 09:02 AM~10962533
> *anyone know a place that will refill accumulators with nitrogen to 300 psi. went to a couple places and got shut down soon as i walked in the door. thanks.
> 
> or anyone have some accums for sale,
> *


place on Britmore over on this side does it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone else know, thanks


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2008, 06:48 AM~10962485
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Chuntarrowned!!!
> *


 :roflmao: 

I'm just saying homie said it without thinkin, it reminds me of the part in Talladega Nights:

"we're American, and you're in America...the greatest country in the planet.

_but what have you given the world apart from Cheerios and the tide master?_

*chinese food ----------- *_that's from China_

*pizza*--------_Italy_

*Chimichanga*----- _Mexico_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 09:00 AM~10962523
> *The best way with out fkin up the defrost is to spray some ammonia on the tint, get a black trash bag and cover the window from the inside (the ammonia will make the bag stick to the glass) . let it sit in the sun for about an hour. It will sofen the tints glue and it will come right off..... Only thing that sux is the smell
> *


Damn, wish i would have known.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

rivistyle becoming famous

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=416209&st=0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2008, 09:02 AM~10962533
> *anyone know a place that will refill accumulators with nitrogen to 300 psi. went to a couple places and got shut down soon as i walked in the door. thanks.
> 
> or anyone have some accums for sale,
> *


BELTWAY 8 AND 249 ON THE NW SIDE (RIGHT BEFORE THE FREEWAY STARTS) FILLS NITROGEN BOTTLES WITH NO EXCUSES. BAGGERS PULL UP IN THEIR MINITRUCKS ALL THE TIME AND DONT EVEN HAVE TO TRADE THEIR TANKS. MAYBE THEY CAN FILL ACCUMULATORS TOO :dunno:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Blastin INK at 8343 Hammerly 77055 in Spring Branch is having a Raffle drawing for a half a sleeve to be done if you win...Raffle Tickets are $20 a ticket and the drawing will be on Thursday. if you would like more info on this just hit me up with a pm stop by the shop tonight I will be there puttin it down for Blastin Ink and Out Da Branch Street wear. 


( all proceeds are going to the renovation of the new building Blastin Ink is getting to Further expand their shop to better suit the individuals who get tatted up.)


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2008, 09:12 AM~10962579
> *rivistyle becoming famous
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=416209&st=0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2008, 08:05 AM~10962550
> *does anyone else know, thanks
> *


Tex-A-Draulics LP
7730 W. Sam Houston Pkwy. N 
Houston TX, 77040 US
(713) 937-8111


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2008, 08:16 AM~10962916
> *Tex-A-Draulics LP
> 7730 W. Sam Houston Pkwy. N
> Houston TX, 77040 US
> ...


funny im on the phone with them now...before u posted that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2008, 09:18 AM~10962925
> *funny im on the phone with them now...before u posted that
> *


they said yea..just drop the accumulators off.. be about a day


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 08:04 AM~10962543
> *place on Britmore over on this side does it
> *


yo middleman. how much you gonna bill lone star for that info. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hopefully no sentimental value will be added to the bill.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2008, 09:32 AM~10962990
> *hopefully no sentimental value will be added to the bill.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sentimental value on information? mayne.. that'd be fk'd up.


be like "i use to go to that place back in the old days :tears: "


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2008, 10:33 AM~10962999
> *sentimental value on information?  mayne..  that'd be fk'd up.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 27 2008, 05:40 AM~10962283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:47 AM~10963084
> *ahhhhhhhh fuck it ion giva shit..............and what we say about using goverment names chino??
> x2!!!!!
> MALO*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:47 AM~10963084
> *ahhhhhhhh fuck it ion giva shit..............and what we say about using goverment names chino??
> x2!!!!!
> DEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I dont go by the rule buey


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jun 27 2008, 08:52 AM~10963110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH OK. SORRY


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Katy Custom Car Show & Family Drive-In Movie Night
July 5th
Contact John Schmid @ 281-391-0095 for details
www.powerhousecc.com

Car Hop included. 
I always like to help out our schools and churchs, so if anyone is free that day this would be a great thing to support.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 11:36 AM~10963329
> *
> *


where u at foo?
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

in somones ass diggin for gold


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jun 27 2008, 11:41 AM~10963355
> *where u at foo?
> :uh:
> *


just got home! its official I'm unemployed :happysad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2008, 09:02 AM~10962533
> *anyone know a place that will refill accumulators with nitrogen to 300 psi. went to a couple places and got shut down soon as i walked in the door. thanks.
> 
> or anyone have some accums for sale,
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 27 2008, 10:08 AM~10963509
> *x2
> *


q onda tony you ready for subday ? :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10963573
> *q onda tony you ready for subday ? :dunno:
> *


I KNOW THE LS IS READY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i need a layitlow hookup on gettin my ac recharged... who does it???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 12:03 PM~10963480
> *just got home! its official I'm unemployed  :happysad:
> *


you quit?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have these 4 sale if you are interested pm me an offer I will at the picninc this weekend:

Brand New


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 27 2008, 10:22 AM~10963618
> *i need a layitlow hookup on gettin my ac recharged... who does it???
> *


u mean fixed or just recharged??????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 12:03 PM~10963480
> *just got home! its official I'm unemployed  :happysad:
> *


Yeah me to.im unemployed for 2 1/2 weeks.going to ensenada,mexico.and stopping by the lowrider museum in L.A on the way back :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 10:03 AM~10963480
> *just got home! its official I'm unemployed  :happysad:
> *


dam see wat u get for hanging around all these messcans and black folks.........................UNEMPLOYMENT BISH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 27 2008, 10:08 AM~10963509
> *x2
> *


i found a place that will refill them but the ones i got are busted, so now i got some paper weights or something to throw at someone


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 12:40 PM~10963744
> *dam see wat u get for hanging around all these messcans and black folks.........................UNEMPLOYMENT BISH!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: lazy mutha fukers


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2008, 12:29 PM~10963664
> *you quit?
> *


si, got tired of my hot mop and clip board


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2008, 10:52 AM~10963832
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: lazy mutha fukers
> *


MAYNE ONE OF UR FOLKS THAT WORK INA ONE THEM SWEAT SHOPS CAN GET THE WHITE BOY A JOB?????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10963842
> *MAYNE ONE OF UR FOLKS THAT WORK INA ONE THEM SWEAT SHOPS CAN GET THE WHITE BOY A JOB?????
> *


naw hes a hater, I asked for a job at his burger joint and he said no


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 12:54 PM~10963842
> *MAYNE ONE OF UR FOLKS THAT WORK INA ONE THEM SWEAT SHOPS CAN GET THE WHITE BOY A JOB?????
> *


bish, that foo dont wanna work for 3 cents an hour


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2008, 12:56 PM~10963861
> *bish, that foo dont wanna work for 3 cents an hour
> *


when can i start :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 12:55 PM~10963854
> *naw hes a hater, I asked for a job at his burger joint and he said no
> *


nah, I hire mexicans, theyre cheaper


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2008, 12:56 PM~10963867
> *nah, I hire mexicans, theyre cheaper
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 27 2008, 12:56 PM~10963865
> *when can i start :cheesy:
> *


shit, when you ready mutha fuker? you can be the supervisor  Ill pay you 5 cents an hour


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2008, 10:56 AM~10963867
> *nah, I hire mexicans, theyre cheaper
> *


SO WHEN CAN I START :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10963879
> *SO WHEN CAN I START :cheesy:
> *


you are not old enough to work......... bah ha ha ha ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2008, 10:58 AM~10963884
> *you are not old enough to work......... bah ha ha ha ha
> *


 :angry:     MY BAD SWEAT SHOPS ONLY HIRE 10 YEAR OLDS AND DOWN RIGHT?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 12:59 PM~10963893
> *:angry:         MY BAD SWEAT SHOPS ONLY HIRE 10 YEAR OLDS AND DOWN RIGHT?
> *


5 years and down, you gotta start them when their speech is impaired so that they wont have the urge to tell the authorities.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2008, 11:00 AM~10963905
> *5 years and down, you gotta start them when their speech is impaired so that they wont have the urge to tell the authorities.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10963884
> *you are not old enough to work......... bah ha ha ha ha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 01:02 PM~10963910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey, call me an asshole, but you can put "smart azz bidness man" next to it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 10:38 AM~10963726
> *u mean fixed or just recharged??????
> *


just recharged...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10963573
> *q onda tony you ready for subday ? :dunno:
> *


should be there for sure!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 27 2008, 12:22 PM~10963618
> *i need a layitlow hookup on gettin my ac recharged... who does it???
> *


street show can do this!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 27 2008, 11:18 AM~10964007
> *street show can do this!
> *


where is he?? when can he do it and how much?? i need it done asap... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 27 2008, 01:18 PM~10964007
> *street show can do this!
> *


yup im going to his shop today gettin my ac worked on


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2008, 12:40 PM~10963746
> *i found a place that will refill them but the ones i got are busted, so now i got some paper weights or something to throw at someone
> *


june 27 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 27 2008, 11:36 AM~10964115
> *yup im going to his shop today gettin my ac worked on
> *


show off... :biggrin: jus ask him how much and when can he recharge my ac


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 27 2008, 01:37 PM~10964125
> *show off... :biggrin: jus ask him how much and when can he recharge my ac
> *


talked to him a couple of days ago.said best day would be today.but ill ask him when he can do it for you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 27 2008, 11:45 AM~10964180
> *talked to him a couple of days ago.said best day would be today.but ill ask him when he can do it for you
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 27 2008, 11:46 AM~10964186
> *
> *


if u just want it recharged go buy the lil blue can wit the hose in it at a parts store and put it in..............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 27 2008, 01:36 PM~10964115
> *yup im going to his shop today gettin my ac worked on
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: streetshow


dam homie let a ***** hold some money since u makin all dis money from ur a/c jobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 04:10 PM~10965266
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: streetshow
> dam homie let a ***** hold some money since u makin all dis money from ur a/c jobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 

HE ALREADY HAVE A LIST OF THINGS TO GET FROM ME............. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 27 2008, 11:29 AM~10964068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not even dawg but the shop is picking up. now that im always tired from colorado. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 27 2008, 02:21 PM~10965344
> *:nono:
> 
> HE ALREADY HAVE A LIST OF THINGS TO GET FROM ME............. :biggrin:
> *


 just pulled the regal in to take the rims off unless u want the one of smokey :0 . oh by the way .. burned sum rubber on the chancla :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2008, 02:48 PM~10965553
> *Synott and westpark best to see the car . is it completly out of freeon? if it is we need to vacum the system to suck moist out of the system so we can get an accurate charge. if its low on freon  there is a leak and the right way to do it is to add sum dye to find the leak.  if  you havent open the system for anything and you low on freon there is a leak . if you come tru the shop you probably spend bout $80 worst case scenario with dye freon and vacum . it depends on what the system is doing . if you come after hours i ll give u the LAYITLOW SPECIAL i hook u up
> dont forget my enchiladas
> you know better than that you cant read pressure with that most of trhe time you over charge or undercharge with that shit thermometers are not accurate readings
> ...


MAYNE HOL UP!!!!!!!! YEA I NO BUEY BUT JUST A QUICK AND EASY FIX FOR MEANWHILE FOR CALI IF HE CANT GET TO A REPAIR SHOP ANYTIME SOON.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2008, 04:48 PM~10965553
> *Synott and westpark best to see the car . is it completly out of freeon? if it is we need to vacum the system to suck moist out of the system so we can get an accurate charge. if its low on freon  there is a leak and the right way to do it is to add sum dye to find the leak.  if  you havent open the system for anything and you low on freon there is a leak . if you come tru the shop you probably spend bout $80 worst case scenario with dye freon and vacum . it depends on what the system is doing . if you come after hours i ll give u the LAYITLOW SPECIAL i hook u up
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 27 2008, 11:40 AM~10963746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the GM fitting/hose. just buy the can or the r12 shyt, and i'll loan hose/fitting it to you. but it only costs like $12 i think.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2008, 04:50 PM~10965567
> *just pulled the regal in to take the rims off unless u want the one of smokey :0 . oh by the way .. burned sum rubber on the chancla  :biggrin:
> *


NEED THE O.G. RIMS.......... :biggrin: NOT SOMKEY'S........... :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2008, 03:48 PM~10965553
> *Synott and westpark best to see the car . is it completly out of freeon? if it is we need to vacum the system to suck moist out of the system so we can get an accurate charge. if its low on freon  there is a leak and the right way to do it is to add sum dye to find the leak.  if  you havent open the system for anything and you low on freon there is a leak . if you come tru the shop you probably spend bout $80 worst case scenario with dye freon and vacum . it depends on what the system is doing . if you come after hours i ll give u the LAYITLOW SPECIAL i hook u up
> 
> you know better than that you cant read pressure with that most of trhe time you over charge or undercharge with that shit thermometers are not accurate readings
> ...


there you go again..wanting to do shyt the correct way. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 27 2008, 02:52 PM~10965583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doing stuff right is the way to go . i take pride on my work. if it has my signature it better be done right


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Jun 16 2008, 09:48 PM~10884020
> *The Heckler's ride fron the ROYALS!!!
> 
> 
> ...




i like this ho


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2008, 03:20 PM~10965756
> * all you need is aset of gauges  and a vacum which they lease at ur local Orallys
> :uh: just sayin in case i still need one of the rally wheels tho
> doing stuff right is the way to go . i take pride on my work. if it has my signature it better be done right
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, G-Bodyman, streetshow
wuz up im bout to go over there :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jun 27 2008, 04:19 PM~10966068
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, G-Bodyman, streetshow
> wuz up im bout to go over there :biggrin:
> *


once again no ECHILADAS NO A/C :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2008, 06:49 PM~10966197
> *once again no ECHILADAS NO A/C  :0
> *


 :uh: rain check.we gettin ready for the road trip. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2008, 04:20 PM~10965756
> *doing stuff right is the way to go . i take pride on my work. if it has my signature it better be done right
> *


pussy i put 1 1/2 cans of r12 in my bucket.. and that bitch freezin.. no problems.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gangsta


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

So Im getting my ride ready for the picnic this Sunday, and its started to overheat. I removed the thermostat and all and its still overheating. I think its the water pump and I have no fucking clue how to replace it. So who in hear wants to make some cash tomorrow and fix my water pump

1985 s-10 blazer 2.8liter


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2008, 11:02 PM~10967404
> *So Im getting my ride ready for the picnic this Sunday, and its started to overheat. I removed the thermostat and all and its still overheating. I think its the water pump and I have no fucking clue how to replace it. So who in hear wants to make some cash tomorrow and fix my water pump
> 
> 1985 s-10 blazer 2.8liter
> *


If you can't find no one I have this mobile guy who works on our rides for minor things like this. His name is Gerard number is 713-643-8211.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 27 2008, 09:08 PM~10967446
> *If you can't find no one I have this mobile guy who works on our rides for minor things like this. His name is Gerard number is 713-643-8211.
> 
> *



Thanks Homie. I m talking to someone right now


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

H TOWN TEAM 84 CADDY CLEAN YOUR INBOX


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowroder63_@Jun 9 2008, 09:13 AM~10829304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 


























and bout the water pump shit if u were any closer than baytown i'd go out there quick fast gas a motherfucker right now


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2008, 09:27 PM~10967566
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> and bout the water pump shit if u were any closer than baytown i'd go out there quick fast gas a motherfucker right now
> *



Im close to the beltway


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2008, 11:02 PM~10967404
> *So Im getting my ride ready for the picnic this Sunday, and its started to overheat. I removed the thermostat and all and its still overheating. I think its the water pump and I have no fucking clue how to replace it. So who in hear wants to make some cash tomorrow and fix my water pump
> 
> 1985 s-10 blazer 2.8liter
> *


it's easy to do. buy a chilton repair manual if you want to learn how to change it out. i spent many hours from elementary - high school doing mechanic work with my dad.  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2008, 09:27 PM~10967564
> *H TOWN TEAM 84 CADDY CLEAN YOUR INBOX
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 27 2008, 10:02 PM~10967404
> *So Im getting my ride ready for the picnic this Sunday, and its started to overheat. I removed the thermostat and all and its still overheating. I think its the water pump and I have no fucking clue how to replace it. So who in hear wants to make some cash tomorrow and fix my water pump
> 
> 1985 s-10 blazer 2.8liter
> *


is it overheating right away? did you start it up with radiator cap off, to see if coolant is flowing? if its flowing, pump may not be your problem. or look around water pump, see if theres residue around there, usually means pump gasket is leaking.. which if you have to change that, might as well replace whole pump.. or coolant could be leaking from elsewhere, like from intake manifold. usually hard to spot that, only clue is to watch for steam from that area while car is running and hot. 


but wtf do i know. i'm just a dumbass that comes here to talk shyt.. so dont mind me.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

from autozone:

The water pumps on some of the earlier engines covered by this repair guide (early 2.8L's and 2.5L's for example) may have been installed using sealer only, no gasket, at the factory. If a gasket is supplied with the replacement part, it should be used. Otherwise, a 1/8 in. (3mm) bead of RTV sealer should be used around the sealing surface of the pump.


8.Apply 1052080 or an equivalent sealant to the threads of the water pump retainers. Install the water pump to the engine using a new gasket, then thread the retainers in order to hold it in position.
9.Tighten the water pump retainers to specification:
a.For the 2.5L engine tighten the water pump-to-engine retainers to 17 ft. lbs. (23 Nm).
b.For the 2.8L engine, tighten the retainers to 22 ft. lbs. (30 Nm).
c.For the 4.3L engine, tighten the bolts and studs to 30 ft. lbs. (41 Nm).








Fig. 11: Applying sealant to a water pump on an early model 2.8L engine









Fig. 12: Water pump mounting - 2.8L engine









Fig. 13: Water pump mounting - 4.3L engine (note that stud locations may vary)


10.Connect the coolant hose(s) and secure using the retaining clamp(s).
11.Install the water pump pulley, then install the fan or fan and clutch assembly.
12.If equipped with a serpentine drive belt, position the belt over the pulleys, then carefully allow the tensioner back into contact with the belt.
13.If equipped with V-belts, install the accessory drive belts and adjust the tension.
14.Install the upper fan shroud, then connect the negative battery cable.
15.Properly refill the engine cooling system, then run the engine and check for leaks.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh: 

shut the fuck up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 28 2008, 01:18 AM~10968387
> *:uh:
> 
> shut the fuck up
> *


how about you shut me up, you fk'n snitch ass bitch.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Jun 27 2008, 03:37 PM~10965844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: LOCOS WILL BE THERE HOPEFULLY SHOWING THE LATEST ART WORK OF PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSHING :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 08:35 AM~10968899
> *yep if u are working on you own ride but i got a reputation to keep . but even when i work on my hoo doos i try to do my best all the time . just me dawg but do what works for u.
> *


well, my vote is jam a/c with r-12 and let the frost build up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 27 2008, 01:20 PM~10964871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE $2200 two pmps interior decent paint decent missing plastic moldings runs ok NO SENTIMENTAL VALUE :biggrin: 








THIS ONE ONES TO JOIN THE PICOTIANDO POSOS C C


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 09:42 AM~10968915
> *FOR SALE $2200 two pmps interior decent paint decent missing plastic moldings runs ok NO SENTIMENTAL VALUE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:0 

another one, 


child support is due


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2008, 07:37 AM~10968903
> *well, my vote is jam a/c with r-12 and let the frost build up
> *


one day u ll remember what i say . till den do u thang and once it goes out. give me i call so i can make sum money. :0 you ll get a discount since you been awared for the SHIT TALKER OF THE YEAR BUT KEEP THIS SHIT FUN AWARD LOOKING ASS NEGGA :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 28 2008, 07:45 AM~10968922
> *[/size]
> 
> :0
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: no i dont belive on chile support :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 09:47 AM~10968929
> *:uh:  :biggrin: no i dont belive on chile support  :biggrin:
> *


i was talking about the prez of picotiando posos


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 28 2008, 07:48 AM~10968933
> *i was talking about the prez of picotiando posos
> *


 :0 :0 TE TIENE A PURO HUEVO CON CHIRIZO no wonder ur so skinny :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 08:46 AM~10968924
> *one day u ll remember what i say . till den do u thang and once it goes out.  give me i call so i can make sum money.  :0 you ll get a discount since you been awared for the SHIT TALKER OF THE YEAR BUT KEEP THIS SHIT FUN AWARD LOOKING ASS NEGGA  :0
> *


fk that i'll just buy another bucket before i do that


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2008, 07:53 AM~10968948
> *fk that i'll just buy another bucket before i do that
> *


  balling


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 09:51 AM~10968945
> *:0  :0 TE TIENE A PURO HUEVO CON CHIRIZO no wonder ur so skinny :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 07:35 AM~10968899
> *
> :yes: LOCOS WILL BE THERE HOPEFULLY SHOWING THE LATEST ART WORK OF PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSHING  :0  :0
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 09:35 AM~10968899
> *:uh: yep i was watting on the enchiladas all night PAC wanted sum too  .
> *


my girl and her mom went on a shoppin spree last night.didnt get home until 9-10pm.maybe today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all those buying knock offs from me tomoro dont forget that money, i got them boxed up and ready to go..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 27 2008, 07:32 AM~10962682
> *BELTWAY 8 AND 249 ON THE NW SIDE (RIGHT BEFORE THE FREEWAY STARTS) FILLS NITROGEN BOTTLES WITH NO EXCUSES. BAGGERS PULL UP IN THEIR MINITRUCKS ALL THE TIME AND DONT EVEN HAVE TO TRADE THEIR TANKS. MAYBE THEY CAN FILL ACCUMULATORS TOO :dunno:
> *


right around the coner :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2008, 08:16 AM~10962916
> *Tex-A-Draulics LP
> 7730 W. Sam Houston Pkwy. N
> Houston TX, 77040 US
> (713) 937-8111*



right in my hood :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2008, 12:33 PM~10970075
> *right in my hood :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2008, 07:53 AM~10968948
> *fk that i'll just buy another bucket before i do that
> *



u going to the park on sunday?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2008, 01:44 PM~10970130
> *u going to the park on sunday?
> *


what about you dave, you going?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a big ass 20x10 (or close to it) grey carpet. i used it once when i showed my old 64. if someone wants it, make an offer, its practially new.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jun 28 2008, 01:33 PM~10970075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ain't hurt expecting you to put that back in his living room?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 28 2008, 01:35 PM~10970381
> *
> *


nice meeting u dawg. now u know where the shop at . i let u know when we hang out again so u can come kick it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 02:11 PM~10970523
> *nice meeting u dawg. now u know where the shop at .  i let u know when we hang out again so u can come kick it
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 03:11 PM~10970523
> *nice meeting u dawg. now u know where the shop at .  i let u know when we hang out again so u can come kick it
> *


o' friendly azz *****


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 28 2008, 01:36 PM~10970386
> *what about you frito, you going?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2008, 02:05 PM~10970496
> *:uh:
> no
> *


wise safe choice :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 02:11 PM~10970523
> *nice meeting u dawg. now u know where the shop at .  i let u know when we hang out again so u can come kick it
> *


cool let me know and hook me up wit one of those tacos...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2008, 03:27 PM~10970842
> *wise safe choice :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2008, 04:26 PM~10970835
> *  :dunno:
> *


i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 08:42 AM~10968915
> *FOR SALE $2200 two pmps interior decent paint decent missing plastic moldings runs ok NO SENTIMENTAL VALUE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What about the cady in the back ground?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 28 2008, 03:28 PM~10970851
> *cool let me know and hook me up wit one of those tacos...
> *


cool them tacos are ok from the tacos stand on tha phillips 66 by the shop there was a different stand at the same spot before now that was the shit some good as tacos :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 28 2008, 03:36 PM~10970881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not for sale. will take a daily as a trade on the regal sum around the same value


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 04:57 PM~10971216
> *cool them tacos are ok from the tacos stand on tha phillips 66 by the shop there was a different  stand at the same spot before now that was the shit some good as tacos :biggrin:
> *


i used to go to that spot and get tortas :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 28 2008, 05:03 PM~10971240
> *i used to go to that spot and get tortas :0
> *


yep the previuos guy that were was there for like six years he closed last year he said city was fucking qith him too much . he used to cook good.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 05:20 PM~10971309
> *yep the previuos guy that were was there for like six years he closed last year he said city was fucking qith him too much . he used to cook good.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$100 shipped..so i'll do $80 local..

used. stuchi check valves. some minor blemishes/scratches..good for street ride.. 4 of them, will not split. 

i'll throw in the dusty ass 59 dub diecast if someone buys by this weekend. lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 09:35 AM~10968899
> *:uh: yep i was watting on the enchiladas all night PAC wanted sum too  .
> *


 :yessad: 

WE HAD CIGS AND GATORADE READY AND WAS AT THE SHOP UNTIL 1AM WORKING ON THE LS. PUT IT ON THE FREEWAY AND IT RIDES LIKE A CADDY, BUT HAS A FEW MORE THINGS TO ADD TO IT...........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2008, 02:33 PM~10970075
> *right in my hood :biggrin:
> *



u dont live in a hood ***** :uh: 

u live in a 'suburb' :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 28 2008, 06:54 PM~10971715
> *:yessad:
> 
> WE HAD CIGS AND GATORADE READY AND WAS AT THE SHOP UNTIL 1AM WORKING ON THE LS. PUT IT ON THE FREEWAY AND IT RIDES LIKE A CADDY, BUT HAS A FEW MORE THINGS TO ADD TO IT...........
> *


yep we get it right . oh and thanks for leaving my chancla on the floor.lol :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Found It. Some Good Food..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2008, 03:45 PM~10970420
> *i got a big ass 20x10 (or close to it) grey carpet. i used it once when i showed my old 64. if someone wants it, make an offer, its practially new.
> 
> 
> ...


i want it suckaaaaa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2008, 09:04 PM~10972000
> *I Found It. Some Good Food..
> 
> 
> ...


told ya  


when you wanna know best places to grub..ask da fat ******.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 28 2008, 08:05 PM~10972008
> *i want it suckaaaaa
> *


well i bought it from you so..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 09:42 AM~10968915
> *FOR SALE $2200 two pmps interior decent paint decent missing plastic moldings runs ok NO SENTIMENTAL VALUE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jun 28 2008, 09:48 AM~10968933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2008, 10:04 PM~10972000
> *I Found It. Some Good Food..
> 
> 
> ...


was there for father's day.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

street show shouldnt u be working!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

bad ass picnic much luv to KUSTOMS ya did it big . :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 29 2008, 06:32 PM~10975511
> *bad ass picnic much luv to KUSTOMS ya did it big . :biggrin:
> *


PICS?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the buyer didnt come thru on my dayton 3 prongs with chrome adapters. if anyone wants them hit me up. need them GONEEE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

individuals cc would like to thanks latin kustoms and last minute for throwing a nice event. good food and cold drinks and cool peeps. thanks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2008, 05:08 PM~10975664
> *PICS?
> *


manana i need to upload em


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

wanna thank Dave for putting it down for the ogs










:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so any lacs want to nose up. come correct though :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 29 2008, 08:03 PM~10975919
> *wanna thank Dave for putting it down for the ogs
> 
> 
> ...


wah ha ha ha ha I thought for a minute there that I was in the 80s


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 29 2008, 06:03 PM~10975919
> *wanna thank Dave for putting it down for the ogs
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 29 2008, 06:18 PM~10975701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2008, 01:44 PM~10974802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW DAM WELL THOSE AINT UR SKINNY ASS FINGERS????????????


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

GOOD TURN OUT AT THA LATIN KUSTOM PICNIC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2008, 08:15 PM~10976334
> *I KNOW DAM WELL THOSE AINT UR SKINNY ASS FINGERS????????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2008, 05:30 PM~10975740
> *individuals cc would like to thanks latin kustoms and last minute for throwing a nice event. good food and cold drinks and cool peeps.  thanks
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2008, 08:22 PM~10976026
> *:uh:  dj latin's Walk in Los Clouds, aint ready for that.
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah, have no interest in it. just sitting in the backyard getting a suntan.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2008, 08:26 PM~10976406
> *x2
> *


shouldnt you be looking for a grill? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2008, 07:26 PM~10976406
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2008, 06:30 PM~10975740
> *individuals cc would like to thanks latin kustoms and last minute for throwing a nice event. good food and cold drinks and cool peeps.  thanks
> *


good turnout....... :thumbsup:


----------



## missmary72 (Jul 28, 2005)

lLast Minute Customs and Latin Kustoms thanks everyone for showing up. 
'Til next year..........


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 29 2008, 08:32 PM~10976465
> *lLast Minute Customs and Latin Kustoms thanks everyone for showing up.
> 'Til next year..........
> *


cant wait.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 29 2008, 08:03 PM~10975919
> *wanna thank Dave for putting it down for the ogs
> 
> 
> ...


STILL CLAEN AS HELL...........AND HE GOT OG BFG'S ON THERE ALSO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 29 2008, 08:32 PM~10976465
> *lLast Minute Customs and Latin Kustoms thanks everyone for showing up.
> 'Til next year..........
> *


sorry i couldnt make it.. hear it was good turn out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2008, 08:27 PM~10976419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah, have no interest in it.  just sitting in the backyard getting a suntan.
> ...


man dave, you need to step up your game.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2008, 07:40 PM~10976543
> *I WAS TOLD THIS FITS 74 TO 76 GLASSHOUSE. ITS IS FULL WRAP WITH 1/4 INCH AND ITS A BEAST.  WELDS ARENT GRINDED DOWN.  IM POSTING THIS FOR A FRIEND. HE IS ASKING 1000$ "OBO".  I HAVE A TRAILER AND CAN DELIVER THIS IN SURROUND STATES OR CITIES, FOR THE PRICE OF FUEL AND PUT ME DOWN A LITTLE FOR MY TIME.  I HAVE ABOUT 100 PICS OF THE FRAME.
> SOME ARE IN PROGRESS, BUT THE FRAME IS DONE.  IN HOUSTON TEXAS. 77489
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2008, 07:28 PM~10976424
> *shouldnt you be looking for a grill?  :uh:
> *


no..



peep da vids from the picnic
http://youtube.com/watch?v=f_NaxCZMWGY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=it2OzUpwOBY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gEAEdooe8OU


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cAnaS6O4nTw


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6ZR2acPRh3E


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so who won the hop and how many inches


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2008, 07:28 PM~10976424
> *shouldnt you be looking for a grill?  :uh:
> *


Shouldn't you be explaining where you were? :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 29 2008, 07:59 PM~10976714
> *Shouldn't you be explaining where you were? :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2008, 07:56 PM~10976691
> *so DEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 29 2008, 05:35 PM~10975755
> *manana i need to upload em
> *


I put some pics of the club activities on shows and events - Grill and Chill


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2008, 08:03 PM~10976753
> *DEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont get me started on you lil whodie


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2008, 08:01 PM~10976742
> *:uh:
> *


I like to stalk him. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 29 2008, 08:04 PM~10976763
> *I like to stalk him.  :biggrin:
> *


hmm


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2008, 08:04 PM~10976761
> *dont get me started on you lil whodie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2008, 08:09 PM~10976808
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Jun 29 2008, 08:59 PM~10976714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you and rita


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2008, 09:01 PM~10976742
> *:uh:
> *


heard someones car had a flat, with their top of the line tires. but ain't saying names.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2008, 08:12 PM~10976829
> *
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by missmary72_@Jun 29 2008, 09:32 PM~10976465
> *lLast Minute Customs and Latin Kustoms thanks everyone for showing up.
> 'Til next year..........
> *


nice turn out at ya picnic!!! thanks from all the LOCOS CREATIONS..  cant wait till next year should have much more hoppers!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

EL PRESIDENTE should be out very soon to set new rules at the HOP PIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

very good turnout for last minute customs and latin kustoms picnic...empire had a good time thanks for the invite..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

locos took it on the hop :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

much props to kustoms and last minute for the chill & grill.....it went down! :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

] EL PECADOR WILL SOON BE ON THA HOP PIT! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 29 2008, 10:55 PM~10977183
> *locos took it on the hop :biggrin:
> *


u better ask somebody!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WITH A BLOWN HEAD GASKET AND WITHOUT A STEERING WHEEL WE STILL DROVE HOME!!!THANK GOD WE MADE IT!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

>


[/quote]
EMPIRE WILL BE THERE..........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 29 2008, 08:55 PM~10977183
> *locos took it on the hop :biggrin:
> *


HEY PINCHE LOCO!!!!!!THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT FOR YA BOY ON THAT GAS SHIT I APRECIATE THAT ALOT HOMIE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

JUST A LITTLE PEEK OF EL PRESIDENTE, SHOULD HIT THE HOP PIT SOON.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ONE MORE FOR THE NIGHT. I BOUGHT MY BITCH A PINK PHONE, SHE LIKE IT ALOT!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MY BOY MICKY AND MY HOMIE CIRO FROM LOCOS!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BAD MFK!!!PUT THA TOP UP RAIN COMIN DOWN HOMIE!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LOCOS, ITS A FAMILY THING!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 29 2008, 06:03 PM~10975919
> *wanna thank Dave for putting it down for the ogs
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 29 2008, 07:03 PM~10975919
> *wanna thank Dave for putting it down for the ogs
> 
> 
> ...


does that license plate say "ultra hot"? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2008, 09:30 PM~10977496
> *does that license plate say "ultra hot"?  :uh:
> *


 no it says "Are you hot!" :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2008, 10:31 PM~10977509
> *no it says "Are you hot!" :biggrin:
> *


name your price. i want it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2008, 10:40 PM~10977581
> *ha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 29 2008, 07:35 PM~10976495
> *STILL CLAEN AS HELL...........AND HE GOT OG BFG'S ON THERE ALSO
> *


 :biggrin:   thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10977509
> *no it says "Are you hot!" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CLASSIC


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The Grill & Chill Picnic Was Great.. Thanks To Latin Kustoms & Last Minute Customs..We Had A Good Time.. Their Some Cool/Good People. They Treated Us Like Family The Whole Weekend... .... Im Looking Forward For Next Years Picnic... 
Thanks H-Town...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2008, 09:25 PM~10971845
> *yep we get it right . oh and thanks for leaving my chancla on the floor.lol :0
> *


I KNOW THAT YOU ARE DIGGING THE LAID OUT LOOK OF IT........ :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 29 2008, 09:07 PM~10977307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that a new edition of LOCOS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 08:10 AM~10979040
> *anytime wey and next time check the fuel level  :biggrin:
> 
> :0 is that a new edition of LOCOS
> *


yes sir, it might end up as a HOPPER! :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 29 2008, 09:32 PM~10976458
> *good turnout....... :thumbsup:
> *


X2.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 29 2008, 11:14 PM~10977363
> *ONE MORE FOR THE NIGHT. I BOUGHT MY BITCH A PINK PHONE, SHE LIKE IT ALOT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10977509
> *no it says "Are you hot!" :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 12:00 AM~10977736
> *:biggrin:     thanks
> *


I DIDN'T SEE THE TRUCK UNTIL EVERYONE WAS LEAVING AND UP A THE SHELL GAS STATION.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PICTURES FOM YESTERDAY 








FOOLISH PRIDE








bad ass truck+
















LATIN KUSTOMS








ROLLERZ ONLY
























THE STREETSHOW 
























one of the cleanest ridez . MIkey from INDIVIUALS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jun 30 2008, 06:13 AM~10979049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eating fried chicken and smoking cigs :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

BUSTED Cylinder and no hood on the rain :thumbsdown: :banghead:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 06:34 AM~10979126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will you ever get your hood back..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 06:41 AM~10979157
> *will you ever get your hood back..
> *


hopefully next week i wana take it to yas show expect full support from LOCOS CREATIONS . we gona try to take as many hoo doos as we can . :0 :biggrin: shit i meant to talk to u but one of my cylinders busted a seal and my shit was on the ground i was looking for a cylinder the whole time but we get toghetr one of this day im trying to get cool with maria so that we can do a even trade lol :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone else having trouble logging into yahoo email :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 30 2008, 08:34 AM~10979126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE WORLD MAY NEVER KNOW.......


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2008, 09:33 AM~10979431
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 30 2008, 10:11 AM~10979895
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2008, 11:18 AM~10979934
> *:wave:
> *


QUE ONDA? :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 07:14 AM~10979327
> *hopefully next week i wana take it to yas show expect full support from LOCOS CREATIONS . we gona try to take as many hoo doos as we can .  :0  :biggrin:  shit i meant to talk to u but one of my cylinders busted a seal and my shit was on the ground  i was looking for a cylinder  the whole time but we get toghetr one of this day im trying to get cool with maria so that we can do a even trade lol :roflmao:
> *


lol.. trade sounds nice..
see ya at da show..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2008, 09:18 AM~10979934
> *:wave:
> *


you're pretty tight for a broad who had a kid!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 30 2008, 10:19 AM~10979938
> *QUE ONDA? :yes:
> *


Not much jus here at work. Ready for thurs to be here. :biggrin: 

Oh and I'm hungry! Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2008, 11:15 AM~10980300
> *Not much jus here at work. Ready for thurs to be here. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and I'm hungry! Lol!
> *


slacker


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 08:29 AM~10979103
> *
> eating fried chicken and smoking cigs  :roflmao:
> *


AND DRINKING ON GATORADE........... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *missmary72*, SlowNLow

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 08:34 AM~10979126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEARD YOU CAME UP ON CYLINDER WHEN YOU GOT BACK TO THE HOUSE.... :biggrin: ON THE HOOD.......... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 07:29 AM~10979103
> *eating fried chicken and smoking cigs  :roflmao:
> *


kFC and some Newports.. mayne..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 12:24 PM~10980368
> *kFC and some Newports.. mayne..
> 
> 
> *


CHURCH'S AND MARLBORO'S.............. :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 30 2008, 11:26 AM~10980382
> *CHURCH'S AND MARLBORO'S.............. :twak:
> *


my bad. but bet you washed it down with a big red :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 12:26 PM~10980387
> *my bad.    but bet you washed it down with a big red  :uh:
> *


 :nono: ONLY GOT CHICKEN SANDWICH AND DON'T DRINK BIG RED.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 30 2008, 11:39 AM~10980465
> *:nono: ONLY GOT CHICKEN SANDWICH AND DON'T DRINK BIG RED.........
> *


 :uh: you a dissapointment to blk people everywhere


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 30 2008, 12:39 PM~10980465
> *:nono: ONLY GOT CHICKEN SANDWICH AND DON'T DRINK BIG RED.........
> *


the shiz nit!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2008, 12:54 PM~10980571
> *the shiz nit!
> *


VANILLA COKE IS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2008, 10:15 AM~10980300
> *Not much jus here at work. Ready for thurs to be here. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and I'm hungry! Lol!
> *


hungry for some Cali. tin~tan!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:06 PM~10980650
> *hungry for some Cali. tin~tan!!!!!!
> *


why are you offering her an appetizer?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jun 30 2008, 08:44 AM~10979792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whre you big wing eating ass was at anywas


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 11:20 AM~10980336
> *slacker
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like the picnic was tight, I wish I was there but I was having trouble with my ride. It looks like everytime I get something fixed something else fucken breaks, its all good now. See everyone at the show on sunday.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 11:08 AM~10980670
> *why are you offering her an appetizer?
> *


BECAUSE SHE'S NOT DEEP ENOUGH FOR THE MAIN COURSE PUTO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 12:13 PM~10980688
> *
> whre you big wing eating ass was at anywas
> *


didnt go cause i heard liv4lacs was out to get me. hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 30 2008, 01:26 PM~10980814
> *BECAUSE SHE'S NOT DEEP ENOUGH FOR THE MAIN COURSE PUTO!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ay buey! thanks for the explanation chiquita!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 11:28 AM~10980831
> *didnt go cause i heard liv4lacs was out to get me.  hno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: it was too peacefull someone needed to talk shit . you was the man for the job


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz up LOCOS! I just wanted to thank those members from Locos Creations that came to help a brother out, I took it out of the garage this morning, cleaned it up and took a picture of what yall think:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 01:31 PM~10980872
> *Wuz up LOCOS! I just wanted to thank those members from Locos Creations that came to help a brother out, I took it out of the garage this morning, cleaned it up and took a picture of what yall think:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:08 PM~10980670
> *why are you offering her an appetizer?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 30 2008, 12:30 PM~10980862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rims are too big, but otherwise its clean.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 11:33 AM~10980886
> *looks clean.
> *



Thanks Latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2008, 01:33 PM~10980888
> *:nono:
> *


my bad, didn't mean to insult big scotty.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2008, 11:33 AM~10980888
> *:nono:
> *


you ready for it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 11:33 AM~10980896
> *:uh:
> rims are too big, but otherwise its clean.
> *



Thanks Homie! I know but I was stuck between big or small wheels. But the what I have planned for this one is a mixture of truckin n lowrider style alittle taste of both worlds


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 12:35 PM~10980920
> *Thanks Homie! I know but I was stuck between big or small wheels. But the what I have planned for this one is a mixture of truckin n lowrider style alittle taste of both worlds
> *


 :uh: 


:ugh: 



j/k.. i had a blazer at one time myself, flaked out gold with choppaz.. so i can't say shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 11:37 AM~10980938
> *:uh:
> :ugh:
> j/k.. i had a blazer at one time myself, flaked out gold with choppaz.. so i can't say shit..    :biggrin:
> *



I want to try something different know what im saying. That way at the shows people can look at something different when im 100% done


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 12:28 PM~10980831
> *didnt go cause i heard liv4lacs was out to get me.  hno:
> *


Lol! Craziness!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 01:28 PM~10980831
> *didnt go cause i heard liv4lacs was out to get me.  hno:
> *


pussy


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 30 2008, 12:59 PM~10980598
> *VANILLA COKE IS.......... :biggrin:
> *


that too


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 11:31 AM~10980872
> *Wuz up LOCOS! I just wanted to thank those members from Locos Creations that came to help a brother out, I took it out of the garage this morning, cleaned it up and took a picture of what yall think:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2008, 01:56 PM~10981110
> *pussy
> *


your favorite.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 02:23 PM~10981322
> *your favorite.
> 
> 
> ...


cant see nothing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 01:23 PM~10981322
> *your favorite.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 02:54 PM~10981533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont blame him, hes old, he was in his 30s when they had Kpro


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2008, 01:55 PM~10981539
> *dont blame him, hes old, he was in his 30s when they had Kpro
> *


oh dont even know what that is..but ok. geek


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 02:58 PM~10981562
> *oh   dont even know what that is..but ok.     geek
> *


zac morris computer with the green screen, bish you were around at that time too ya old fuk


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 11:33 AM~10980898
> *my bad, didn't mean to insult big scotty.
> *


RELAX CARNAL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2008, 02:03 PM~10981594
> *zac morris computer with the green screen, bish you were around at that time too ya old fuk
> *


yeah,but that was too expensive for use ghetto folks.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2008, 08:13 PM~10976830
> *i was at home..  asleep.
> :uh: you and rita
> *


Yep, I went to dinner with Rita afterwards and she asked about you. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 30 2008, 02:05 PM~10981619
> *Yep, I went to dinner with Rita afterwards and she asked about you.  :biggrin:
> *


oh. and yeah. know you be stalkin me.. you even sent dani to stalk on a ***** too. she tried to steal my dog also. but my killer dog wasn't having it. went grrrrrrrr and skurred her off.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 02:54 PM~10981533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those queers at tinypic banned the pic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 02:58 PM~10981562
> *oh  dont even know what that is..but ok.    geek
> *


x2. we had one band camp member and one asian computer geek. mas triste..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 02:10 PM~10981663
> *oh.    and yeah. know you be stalkin me.. you even sent dani to stalk on a ***** too.  she tried to steal my dog also.    but my killer dog wasn't having it.  went grrrrrrrr    and skurred her off.
> *


oh brother


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 30 2008, 02:32 PM~10981907
> *oh brother
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2008, 02:43 PM~10982033
> *Lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 02:44 PM~10982045
> *:uh:
> *


Aight sucka!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

joe horn wont be charged for killing those burglers


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 30 2008, 01:43 PM~10982033
> *Lol!
> *


bent over..........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 04:02 PM~10982259
> *joe horn  wont be charged for killing those burglers
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SIC713 no vids of the hop :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 29 2008, 07:44 PM~10976577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a couple of these are the hop


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 02:31 PM~10982514
> *a couple of these are the hop
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alief tx
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CYDoC9trmUs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 04:02 PM~10982259
> *joe horn  wont be charged for killing those burglers
> *


THANK YOU MR. KPRC.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 02:33 PM~10982534
> *alief tx
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=CYDoC9trmUs
> *


  my old club cool peeps


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 04:44 PM~10982609
> * my old club cool peeps
> *


wasn't that regal for sale not that long ago?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 30 2008, 06:20 AM~10979070
> *I DIDN'T SEE THE TRUCK UNTIL EVERYONE WAS LEAVING AND UP A THE SHELL GAS STATION.
> *


 i rolled in late 30min b4 the rain


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 05:13 PM~10982837
> *i rolled in late 30min b4 the rain
> *


THEN HAD TO ROLL BACK OUT.........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 11:31 AM~10980872
> *Wuz up LOCOS! I just wanted to thank those members from Locos Creations that came to help a brother out, I took it out of the garage this morning, cleaned it up and took a picture of what yall think:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ugh.. min trucker love


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 04:07 PM~10983278
> *ugh.. min trucker love
> *



I think your elco is consider a mini truck too asshole


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 03:27 PM~10982941
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice
> *



Thanks Homie !


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 02:51 PM~10982670
> *wasn't that regal for sale not that long ago?
> *


yep is not that clean and he wanted too much money. i guess it had SENTIMENTAL VALUE :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 04:26 PM~10983418
> *I think your elco is consider a mini truck too asshole
> *


hahaha.. i got the mini truck style..
assholeeeeeee


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 30 2008, 05:07 PM~10983278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 03:33 PM~10982534
> *alief tx
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=CYDoC9trmUs
> *


umm. thats clean regal chippin..but i clicked the option to look at more videos from that user and found this :ugh: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FH-tD2apMAo&feature=user


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 01:31 PM~10980872
> *Wuz up LOCOS! I just wanted to thank those members from Locos Creations that came to help a brother out, I took it out of the garage this morning, cleaned it up and took a picture of what yall think:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean homie.....LOCOS are always there to help our lowrider brothers when ever they need a hand!! Ofcourse thats if we aint working on them hopperz!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 30 2008, 05:50 PM~10984009
> *looks clean homie.....LOCOS are always there to help our lowrider brothers when ever they need a hand!! Ofcourse thats if we aint working on them hopperz!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 LOCOS LIKE TO HELP THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well come help me sand down mmy door panel


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 07:48 PM~10984423
> *well come help me sand down mmy door panel
> *


dont think he meant he works on minitrucks. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

skys the limit coming at ya real soon..


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 08:05 PM~10984527
> *skys the limit coming at ya real soon..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 07:48 PM~10984423
> *well come help me sand down mmy door panel
> *


get too work! Don't talk about it be about it!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 06:48 PM~10984423
> *well come help me sand down mmy door panel
> *


 :0 
off mondays and fridays nights :biggrin: glad to help maybe i steal sum your skills


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

HOUSTON BLVD ACES


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

]


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 02:02 PM~10982259
> *joe horn  wont be charged for killing those burglers
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 06:35 PM~10983486
> *yep is not that clean and he wanted too much money. i guess it had SENTIMENTAL VALUE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~~
> *drop'em,Jun 30 2008, 04:26 PM~10983418]I think your elco is consider a mini truck too asshole
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Jun 30 2008, 07:33 PM~10984734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont agree with him asshole..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 07:56 PM~10984955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG PLAQUE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Jun 29 2008, 06:46 PM~10976156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63+Jun 30 2008, 06:31 AM~10979113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 10:10 PM~10985094
> *BIG PLAQUE
> *


matches his big rear window.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 08:14 PM~10985136
> *matches his big rear window.
> *


HENCE THE NAME.......................................GLASSHOUSE.................MUAHAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHA....................





























































































































:uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:15 PM~10985152
> *HENCE THE NAME.......................................GLASSHOUSE.................MUAHAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHA....................
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:15 PM~10985152
> *HENCE THE NAME.......................................GLASSHOUSE.................MUAHAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHA....................
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


nga you don't impress me mayne. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 08:19 PM~10985196
> *nga you don't impress me mayne.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


OH..................OK............I TRIED :| :| :|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jun 30 2008, 08:18 PM~10985188
> *:loco:
> *


SHUT B4 I GET HOTCAKES ON YOU!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:24 PM~10985262
> *OH..................OK............I TRIED :|  :|  :|
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 08:25 PM~10985277
> *
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:27 PM~10985300
> *
> *


don't be confused mi consentida.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Word on the street is that there is a lowrider imposter roaming in SW houston. He buys, sports a Chill & Grill T-shirt, but yet he was too lazy to make the event. He has about 10 of his x-GF names tattooed on him. I guess he was be ashmed to show his face after this pix of himself is all over lil. :0 














:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:25 PM~10985274
> *SHUT B4 I GET HOTCAKES ON YOU!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

where has dualhex been at as of late?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE+Jun 30 2008, 08:54 PM~10984938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 10:28 PM~10985316
> *Word on the street is that there is a lowrider imposter roaming in SW houston. He buys, sports a Chill & Grill T-shirt, but yet he was too lazy to make the event. He has about 10 of his x-GF names tattooed on him. I guess he was be ashmed to show his face after this pix of himself is all over lil. :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

looks like the NHRA used his boxers to warm their tires up. :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE+Jun 30 2008, 03:41 PM~10983051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seriously.. whast the point of havin a arms like that..
shits ridiculous


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jun 30 2008, 08:28 PM~10985316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPA OG TRIPLE OG DOUBLE OG HOTCAKES.....................BIG PIMP. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 09:28 PM~10985321
> *where has dualhex been at as of late?
> *


 working on a drop top linc thats gonna shut down the game, least thats my theory.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 10:30 PM~10985360
> *working on a drop top linc thats gonna shut down the game, least thats my theory.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:30 PM~10985359
> *SUPA OG TRIPLE OG DOUBLE OG HOTCAKES.....................BIG PIMP. :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 














:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 08:11 PM~10985111
> *     TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



nice rides..but how about posting pixs of some HOUSTON rides there were plenty clean lolo yesterday at the park


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 08:30 PM~10985345
> *seriously.. whast the point of havin a arms like that..
> shits ridiculous
> *


DONT KNOW BUT THAT SHIT LOOK MEAN THEN A MODAFUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



"RIMS STICKIN OUT DA COUPE LOOK LIKE ITS POUTIN"!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 08:28 PM~10985321
> *where has dualhex been at as of late?
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 08:31 PM~10985375
> *nice rides..but how about posting pixs of some HOUSTON rides there were plenty clean lolo yesterday at the park
> *


ME NO HAVE CAMERA SO.....................WOMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 08:28 PM~10985321
> *where has dualhex been at as of late?
> *


TIMEOFF...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 09:31 PM~10985375
> *nice rides..but how about posting pixs of some HOUSTON rides there were plenty clean lolo yesterday at the park
> *


 :0 man said stop posting your cadi groupie pics.. least thats way i read it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 30 2008, 10:34 PM~10985422
> *TIMEOFF...
> *


haven't heard from him. hope he isn't rubbing shoulders with provok.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 08:35 PM~10985426
> *:0    man said stop posting your cadi groupie pics..  least thats way i read it.
> *


YOU READ IT RIGHT........BUT THATS WAT I LIKE SO I CAN GIVA SHIT.............ITS A CADILLAC THANG U JUST WOULDNT KNOW BOUT IT..........THATS ALL.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 08:40 PM~10985484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:42 PM~10985509
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

little trouble after and before tha hop, but still drove it home!!!i say fuck it... :biggrin: :c







ool: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 30 2008, 10:52 PM~10985599
> *little trouble after and before tha hop, but still drove it home!!!i say fuck it... :biggrin:  :c
> 
> 
> ...


that ride has the hershey squirts! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

time for a new motor!!!!ex hopper in tha back ground.  :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 10:53 PM~10985605
> *that ride has the hershey squirts!  :cheesy:
> *


maybe they will sponser me. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 30 2008, 10:56 PM~10985652
> *maybe they will sponser me.  :biggrin:
> *


La Cagada Topic has accepted this picture into the Hall of Mierda. :worship: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10985610

Keep up the hard work. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 08:34 PM~10985407
> *ME NO HAVE CAMERA SO.....................WOMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 mas triste


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 30 2008, 08:52 PM~10985599
> *little trouble after and before tha hop, but still drove it home!!!i say fuck it... :biggrin:  :c
> 
> 
> ...



has rivistyle been to your house?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 08:58 PM~10985668
> *mas triste
> *


I DONT LIKE TOTING AROUND A CAMERA MY GIRL OR MY SIS USUALLY ALWAYS HAVE EM FULL OF GAY MYSPACE PICS ANYWAY........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10985380
> *DONT KNOW BUT THAT SHIT LOOK MEAN THEN A MODAFUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> "RIMS STICKIN OUT DA COUPE LOOK LIKE ITS POUTIN"!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yea it looks mean


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 08:35 PM~10985426
> *:0    man said stop posting your cadi groupie pics..   least thats way i read it.
> *


that's how gossip gets started pinche comadre


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:01 PM~10985703
> *I DONT LIKE TOTING AROUND A CAMERA MY GIRL OR MY SIS USUALLY ALWAYS HAVE EM FULL OF GAY MYSPACE PICS ANYWAY........
> *


 like this one











:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 30 2008, 10:01 PM~10985703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 10:05 PM~10985758
> *like this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 30 2008, 10:53 PM~10985605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 09:01 PM~10985708
> *that's how gossip gets started pinche comadre
> *


DAVE I KNOW WE KOO...........FATGIRL NEED SOMETYPE OF ATTENTION OVER THERE BESIDES NANAS ATTENTION.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 09:05 PM~10985764
> *tell me to stop taking pics of you then.    :uh:
> :uh:
> *


LEARN HOW TO SPOKE..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:07 PM~10985780
> *DAVE I KNOW WE KOO...........FATGIRL NEED SOMETYPE OF ATTENTION OVER THERE BESIDES NANAS ATTENTION.....
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 09:08 PM~10985791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I BET U GOT THEM HOES PRINTED OUT AND PASTED ALL OVER YOUR WALL HU????????PROLLY YOUR SCREENSAVER AND SHIT..................BETTA HOPE YO DADDY KENNY DONT GET MAD U HAVE ALL THEM PICS OF ME........


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:07 PM~10985780
> *DAVE I KNOW WE KOO...........FATGIRL NEED SOMETYPE OF ATTENTION OVER THERE BESIDES NANAS ATTENTION.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

"fat bitches need some love too"


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 10:58 PM~10985662
> *La Cagada Topic has accepted this picture into the Hall of Mierda.  :worship:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10985610
> ...


 :biggrin: it will be alright homie, la mierda me la limpio con DINERO!!! :0  shit happens


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:11 PM~10985820
> *your just mad you can't do this
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 11:08 PM~10985789
> *LEARN HOW TO SPOKE..........
> *


Se dice "speak" pendejo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 30 2008, 11:14 PM~10985858
> *:biggrin: it will be alright homie, la mierda me la limpio con DINERO!!! :0   shit happens
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 09:13 PM~10985844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "fat bitches need some love too"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 09:14 PM~10985861
> *:uh:
> *


...........U OUGHT SEE ME IN ACTION THAT AINT SHIT!!!!!!!!! TOO BAD YO FAT ASS WOULD GET TIRED JUST FROM WATCHING ME THO...........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

rollin in da darkside.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2008, 05:21 AM~10978929
> *The Grill & Chill Picnic Was Great..Thanks  To Latin Kustoms & Last Minute Customs..We Had A Good Time.. Their Some Cool/Good People. They Treated Us Like Family The Whole Weekend... .... Im Looking Forward For Next Years Picnic...
> Thanks H-Town...
> *



X2 hell of a good event 

Thanks to Latin Kustoms for repin Houston/Pasedena you guys have come a long way in the past ten years.

Thanks Last Minute Customs for a graet event, IMO it's cool to see a shop/vendor gave a little something back to its customers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 30 2008, 10:18 PM~10985899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 11:23 PM~10985948
> *X2  hell of a good event
> 
> Thanks to Latin Kustoms for repin Houston/Pasedena you guys have come a long way in the past ten years.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clean regal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks kinda familiar....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2008, 09:31 PM~10986005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAP TOO BAD THAT BITCH COULDNT STAY IN HTOWN.............CLEANEST REGAL I THINK IVE SEEN IN HTOWN......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

is that the one you were selling for a homeboy of yours?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Cheeto sweating bullets and the tug of war hasn't even started


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:35 PM~10986054
> *YEAP TOO BAD THAT BITCH COULDNT STAY IN HTOWN.............CLEANEST REGAL I THINK IVE SEEN IN HTOWN......
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10986075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO WON THE TUGOWAR???AND DEZ NUTZ DIDNT PARTICIPATE...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2008, 09:35 PM~10986055
> *is that the one you were selling for a homeboy of yours?
> *


yea it used to be in the club, went to florida.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:38 PM~10986085
> *WHO WON THE TUGOWAR???
> *


*dezz nuttttsssssssssss*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:38 PM~10986085
> *WHO WON THE TUGOWAR???
> *


deeezzzzzzzzzzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 11:39 PM~10986090
> *dezz nuttttsssssssssss
> *


got'em


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:35 PM~10986054
> *YEAP TOO BAD THAT BITCH COULDNT STAY IN HTOWN.............CLEANEST REGAL I THINK IVE SEEN IN HTOWN......
> *


daytons leather roof kit chrome ghost patterns adex and thats just for the streets :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2008, 09:39 PM~10986095
> *deeezzzzzzzzzzzzz    nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


2 late hoe


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:38 PM~10986085
> *WHO WON THE TUGOWAR???AND DEZ NUTZ DIDNT PARTICIPATE...........
> *


READ THE FINE PRINT MORONS!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 10:40 PM~10986103
> *2 late hoe
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2008, 09:40 PM~10986102
> *daytons leather roof kit chrome ghost patterns adex and thats just for the streets  :biggrin:
> *


NOT BAD FOR A WHITE BOY HU??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 10:41 PM~10986111
> *READ THE FINE PRINT MORONS!!!!!!
> *


this fine print? 



> *This post has been edited by RAGALAC: Today, 10:40 PM
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:42 PM~10986121
> *NOT BAD FOR A WHITE BOY HU??
> *


he almost had a heat stroke yesterday. :biggrin: shit i almost had one too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:41 PM~10986111
> *READ THE FINE PRINT MORONS!!!!!!
> *


mu dick won..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did anyone get a pic of the color bar in the black 59 rag...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 30 2008, 09:43 PM~10986128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GUESS THATS WHY HE WAS GONE BY THE TIME I GOT THERE HU????




NEXT TIME U SEE EM ASK EM IF THEM INITIALS ON HIS STOMACH STAND FOR SUGA BEAR!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

OK BESIDES DEEZ NUTZZ.......................WHO WON THE TUGOWAR AND THE COLORBAR FOR MOST MEMBERS???????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10986142
> *did anyone get a pic of the color bar in the black 59 rag...
> *


no.. but that bitch was huge


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2008, 09:43 PM~10986130
> *he almost had a heat stroke yesterday.  :biggrin:  shit i almost had one too
> *


u boyz ain't use to the heat :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10986146
> *YEA THAT FINE PRINT............
> GUESS THATS WHY HE WAS GONE BY THE TIME I GOT THERE HU????
> NEXT TIME U SEE EM ASK EM IF THEM INITIALS ON HIS STOMACH STAND FOR SUGA BEAR!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


spring branch gangster


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2008, 09:48 PM~10986174
> *no.. but that bitch was huge
> *


X222222222222222222


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 30 2008, 09:49 PM~10986181
> *u boyz ain't use to the heat :biggrin:
> *


i was sweatin in places i didnt know i had pores...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 29 2008, 03:22 PM~10975217
> *I had a great time at the Grill and Chill picnic.  You guys did a great job.  Here's some pictures I took.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:   :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2008, 09:49 PM~10986182
> *spring branch gangster
> *


AKA WALLER COUNTY COUNTRY BUBBA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 09:54 PM~10984938
> *HOUSTON BLVD ACES
> 
> 
> ...


i see joe and matt lookin good...........way to rep homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 30 2008, 09:48 PM~10984883
> *:0
> off mondays and fridays nights  :biggrin: glad to help maybe i steal sum your skills
> *


YOU HAVE TO FINISH WORKING ON THE LS FRIST........ :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jun 30 2008, 08:54 PM~10985625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

need aset of 12 " cylinders if anyone has sum let me know and how much .


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 1 2008, 12:05 AM~10986321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHINO FEELINGS IS GOING TO GET HURT WHEN HE SEES THESE PIC OR MABYE IT WILL MAKE HIM GET ON THE PAINTER ASS ABOUT PAINTING HIS CAR....... :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 08:34 AM~10987741
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :yes: SO FRIDAY BE READY AND I GOT SOME EXTRA BOLTS FOR THE LOWER A ARMS......... :biggrin: 

HAND TO WORK ON THE LOWER TRAILINGS ARMS........... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 09:52 AM~10988060
> *need aset of 12 " cylinders if anyone has sum let me know and how much .
> *


 :angry: 

I GIVE YOU A 12 INCH CYLINDER........... :buttkick:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 1 2008, 01:05 AM~10986321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I heard this car came from TX and that bitch is clean as fuck, anybody on here happen to know who painted it or who had it painted?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 1 2008, 11:01 AM~10988412
> *I heard this car came from TX and that bitch is clean as fuck, anybody on here happen to know who painted it or who had it painted?
> *


Shanes old car, I talked to the painter and he didnt want to paint mine :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2008, 09:31 AM~10988554
> *Shanes old car, I talked to the painter and he didnt want to paint mine  :angry:
> *


b/c u asian :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2008, 12:31 PM~10988554
> *Shanes old car, I talked to the painter and he didnt want to paint mine  :angry:
> *


I love the color of that car! I don't know who Shane is, is there any way you can get a hold of him and find out the paint code?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 1 2008, 11:44 AM~10988638
> *b/c u asian :biggrin:
> *


fak u wetter! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 1 2008, 11:44 AM~10988638
> *b/c u asian :biggrin:
> *


nah, he got mad cause I told him to "buy now, or get out mah starrr"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning players hustlers and you too losers


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 1 2008, 08:51 AM~10988359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep but i have to give it back when when install the set up on tha car i told u bout :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 1 2008, 09:46 AM~10988645
> *I love the color of that car! I don't know who Shane is, is there any way you can get a hold of him and find out the paint code?
> *


dude that painted it stays down the street from m y old house would prolly have to ask shane bout the paint code cuz the painter dont remember much after 49856203475 beers he has everyday.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 02:41 PM~10989400
> *dude that painted it stays down the street from m y old house would prolly have to ask shane bout the paint code cuz the painter dont remember much after 49856203475 beers he has everyday.
> *


lol true, how can I get a hold of this Shane? is he on here?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 01:34 PM~10989332
> *cool im ready i work half of day friday
> 
> yep but i have to give it back when when install the set up on tha car i told u bout :0
> *


 :biggrin: I HAVE A TRUCK FULL OF WORK READY.......... :biggrin: 

:nono: 

THAT'S AN EXTRA ONE I HAD THAT WHY I GIVE TO YOU TO PUT ON. HAVE 2 OTHER CHROME ONE'S GOING ON THE OTHER CAR........... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 1 2008, 01:56 PM~10989525
> *lol true, how can I get a hold of this Shane? is he on here?
> *


YOU WOULD HAVE TO HIT UP SLIM RIDIN BUMPER OR LONE STAR. BEST WAY TO GET AHOLD OF SHANE FROM THE SITE.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 1 2008, 11:56 AM~10989525
> *lol true, how can I get a hold of this Shane? is he on here?
> *


ill call em right now see if he know it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 02:01 PM~10989575
> *ill call em right now see if he know it.
> *


Orale Capitan


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 03:01 PM~10989575
> *ill call em right now see if he know it.
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 02:02 PM~10989582
> *Orale Capitan
> *


X2...........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 1 2008, 11:57 AM~10989535
> *:biggrin: I HAVE A TRUCK FULL OF WORK READY.......... :biggrin:
> 
> :nono:
> ...


you confused its a 14" i mesuared it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Jul 1 2008, 12:02 PM~10989585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooooooooh lets not start on the capitan shit on you MR.CAPITAN!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 1 2008, 02:08 PM~10989621
> *X2...........
> *


hey man, went to the shed to organize it this past weekend. only have two rear ls lights. i forgot i threw all the other shit away last year.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 02:13 PM~10989658
> *he didnt member if it was 2000 or 2004 but its a mrecedes platimum gray.
> 
> ooooooooooooh lets not start on the capitan shit on you MR.CAPITAN!!!!!
> *


I'm not a capitan mi profe' i'm a skipper. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 02:12 PM~10989656
> *you confused its a 14" i mesuared it
> *


 :angry: 

THAT'S WHAT I WAS TOLD WHEN I BOUGHT THEM. I HAD 14'S ON THE RIDE AND THE CYLINDER USE TO GET BENT WHEN I WOULD LOCK IT UP. I GOT THOSE WHICH I WAS TOLD THEY WERE 12'S AND WHEN I LOCKED IT UP THEY DIDN'T BEND..... :biggrin: 

SO JUST PUT IT CYLINDER IN AND STOP CRYING......... :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 12:13 PM~10989667
> *I'm not a capitan mi profe' i'm a skipper.  :biggrin:
> *


TALKIN BOUT CACA PEARL NOT U OG TRIPLE OG.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 03:13 PM~10989658
> *he didnt member if it was 2000 or 2004 but its a mrecedes platimum gray.
> *


Thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 02:16 PM~10989688
> *TALKIN BOUT CACA PEARL NOT U OG TRIPLE OG.
> *


My bad chico


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 02:13 PM~10989658
> *
> ooooooooooooh lets not start on the capitan shit on you MR.CAPITAN!!!!!
> *


YEAH I'M THE CAPITAN OF THE SHIP SO GET OFF MY DAMN BOAT TOOTSIE ROLL LICKER......... :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lac life+Jul 1 2008, 12:17 PM~10989695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AYE AYE CAPTAIN.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 02:13 PM~10989659
> *hey man, went to the shed to organize it this past weekend.  only have two rear ls lights.  i forgot i threw all the other shit away last year.
> *


  

SHOULD BE SEEING YOU THIS WEEKEND........ :biggrin: IF I DON'T GET CAUGHT........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Jun 28 2008, 04:14 PM~10971041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGGOL BITTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 02:39 PM~10989865
> *TIGGOL BITTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


talk about mofo's being --------> :tears: after they try to ti-ti fawk that and look down. pinche weenies be looking like inchworms in between those montanias!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 12:42 PM~10989886
> *talk about mofo's being  --------> :tears:  after they try to ti-ti fawk that and look down.  pinche weenies be looking like inchworms in between those montanias!
> *


SHIT I DONT THINK I CAN TITY FUCK THAT BITCH WITH MY WHOLE BODIE.....................MY SKINNY ASS WOULD GET LOST IN THAT HOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 02:46 PM~10989936
> *SHIT I DONT THINK I CAN TITY FUCK THAT BITCH WITH MY WHOLE BODIE.....................MY SKINNY ASS WOULD GET LOST IN THAT HOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ah fk man, i need to log off bish. you made me bust out laughing at the office. time to play it off. :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 12:49 PM~10989957
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ah fk man, i need to log off bish.  you made me bust out laughing at the office.  time to play it off.  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THAT BITCH COULD PROLLY SNEAK ME ONTO A PLANE WIT ME HIDDEN N BETWEEN HER TAN TA RANS!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 1 2008, 12:16 PM~10989687
> *:angry:
> 
> THAT'S WHAT I WAS TOLD WHEN I BOUGHT THEM. I HAD 14'S ON THE RIDE AND THE CYLINDER USE TO GET BENT WHEN I WOULD LOCK IT UP. I GOT THOSE WHICH I WAS TOLD THEY WERE 12'S AND WHEN I LOCKED IT UP THEY DIDN'T BEND..... :biggrin:
> ...


it would hit my rear deck and go tru :nono: cant do that will bgo tru my alpnes type r :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_n9QN-sJHg
:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 12:55 PM~10990012
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_n9QN-sJHg
> :biggrin:
> *


HOW MANY INCHES DID TONY EL LOCO GET????????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 12:57 PM~10990037
> *HOW MANY INCHES DID TONY EL LOCO GET????????
> *


 :dunno: just know that he took first :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 12:59 PM~10990050
> *:dunno: just know that he took first  :cheesy:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOO QUE LA SHINGADA............................ANY CLOSE IDEA????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 01:00 PM~10990056
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOO QUE LA SHINGADA............................ANY CLOSE IDEA????
> *


30 plus i guess i was too busy trying to leave before i t started rainning than got stuck at the gas station :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 02:53 PM~10989997
> *it would hit my rear deck and go tru  :nono: cant do that will bgo tru my alpnes type r  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: 

NEED TO UPGRADE TO INFINITY KAPPA'S GIVES YOU MORE SPACE AND SOUNDS BETTER....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TEST FIT IT AND SEE IF IT WORKS AND DON'T DROP THE ASS ALL THE WAY IF IT DOES.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 02:59 PM~10990050
> *:dunno: just know that he took first  :cheesy:
> *


I COULDN'T TELL YOU EITHER I WAS WALKING AROUND LOOKING AT ASS........ :biggrin: SEEN ALOT OF DAUGHTERS OUT THERE...... :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 1 2008, 01:04 PM~10990093
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> NEED TO UPGRADE TO INFINITY KAPPA'S GIVES YOU MORE SPACE AND SOUNDS BETTER....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


nah i like alpine :biggrin: had you watching truccha at the gas station tought u was at the movies with the sorround sound :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2008, 05:21 AM~10978929
> *The Grill & Chill Picnic Was Great.. Thanks To Latin Kustoms & Last Minute Customs..We Had A Good Time.. Their Some Cool/Good People. They Treated Us Like Family The Whole Weekend... .... Im Looking Forward For Next Years Picnic...
> Thanks H-Town...
> *


ALREADY!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 02:02 PM~10989582
> *Orale Capitan
> *


X3


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2008, 03:13 PM~10990684
> *sup
> *


shouldnt you be diggin around for an SS grill over there? :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 03:22 PM~10990269
> *nah i like alpine  :biggrin: had you watching truccha at the gas station tought u was at the movies with the sorround sound  :0
> *


THEN YOU TURN IT OFF ON ME AND I HAD TO WATCH RAIN DROPS AND FINISH WATCHING TRUUCHA THE HOME ON THE WEST......... :angry: 

IF YOU WANT REAL SURROUND SOUND CHECK OUT MY HOME ON THE NORTH THAT PLACE HAS SURROUND SOUND........ :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 12 2008, 07:29 AM~10853539
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. THATS ALL I CAN SAY. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2008, 10:55 AM~10989018
> *nah, he got mad cause I told him to "buy now, or get out mah starrr"!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 05:06 PM~10991052
> *WOW. THATS ALL I CAN SAY. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


THEY ACTUALLY TOOK IT TO A SHOW LIKE THAT......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: MY CAR WAS WRECKED ON ONE SIDE AND I DIDN'T TAKE IT THE PICNIC. :nono:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 1 2008, 03:12 PM~10991110
> *THEY ACTUALLY TOOK IT TO A SHOW LIKE THAT......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: MY CAR WAS WRECKED ON ONE SIDE AND I DIDN'T TAKE IT THE PICNIC. :nono:
> *


 Is this true Coca?

YAHOO SAYS WRTING IN ALL CAPITALS IS"RUDE"

''All caps = SHOUTING online and is generally considered rude''...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 1 2008, 05:18 PM~10991160
> *Is this true Coca?
> 
> YAHOO SAYS WRTING IN ALL CAPITALS IS"RUDE"
> ...


THAT IS A TRUE STATEMENT, BUT IT DOESN'T APPLY TO ME BEING THAT I'M AN OUTLAW AND I BREAK ALL THE RULES..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 1 2008, 04:18 PM~10991160
> *Is this true Coca?
> 
> YAHOO SAYS WRTING IN ALL CAPITALS IS"RUDE"
> ...


don't tell impala65, he'll snitch to internet police. 



> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 1 2008, 04:25 PM~10991218
> *THAT IS A TRUE STATEMENT, BUT IT DOESN'T APPLY TO ME BEING THAT I'M AN OUTLAW AND I BREAK ALL THE RULES..........
> *


 :uh: ok outlaw..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 1 2008, 05:30 PM~10991237
> *don't tell impala65, he'll snitch to internet police.
> :uh:  ok  outlaw..
> 
> ...


snitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 1 2008, 04:58 PM~10991450
> *snitch
> *


how about you keep your mouth shut. grown folks talkin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ITS KILL OR BE KILLED WIT ME U KNOW DA DEAL *****!!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

got a 10x20 tent for sale make offer similar to this one without walls








Dave


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 1 2008, 06:36 PM~10991714
> *got a 10x20 tent for sale make offer similar to this one without walls
> 
> 
> ...


$50 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if slim dont get the tent, i want it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2008, 04:47 PM~10991795
> *$50 :dunno:
> *


AWWWWWWWWWW MAN U MISSED THE GOOD FOOD LAST NIGHT ........................YOUR FAVORITE DA SCRIMPS WIT DA BACON RAPED ROUND EM AND JALAPENOS INSIDE THE SCRIMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!MMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 1 2008, 02:58 PM~10990999
> *THEN YOU TURN IT OFF ON ME AND I HAD TO WATCH RAIN DROPS AND FINISH WATCHING TRUUCHA THE HOME ON THE WEST......... :angry:
> 
> IF YOU WANT REAL SURROUND SOUND CHECK OUT MY HOME ON THE NORTH THAT PLACE HAS SURROUND SOUND........ :yes:  :yes:
> *


gas is expensive and i know u wanted to look at the water drops


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2008, 04:47 PM~10991795
> *$50 :dunno:
> *


sold come pick it up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 1 2008, 07:25 PM~10992004
> *sold come pick it up
> *


damn, need it for behind my garage


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alright slim, trade u the tent for the carpet. thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 1 2008, 05:36 PM~10991714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup big pimp. still aint ridin huh. maybe in 2012


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 1 2008, 08:13 PM~10992288
> *$51
> :uh:
> *


55


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2008, 07:15 PM~10992298
> *sup big pimp. still aint ridin huh. maybe in 2012
> *


 :angry: if i'm lucky :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 1 2008, 05:49 PM~10991372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he bent him over like a lolipop!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *dj short dog*

what's up short. got lots of old school albums (mp3's) let me know when you have time to trade.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Looking for a 87-88 Chevy Monte Carlo LS passanger side fender w/no major dents

In the Houston area

thanks  



please PM with price and location


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 1 2008, 08:00 PM~10992688
> *Looking for a 87-88 Chevy Monte Carlo LS passanger side fender w/no major dents
> 
> In the Houston area
> ...


be cheaper to just buy coca pearl's LS ain't worth alot.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 1 2008, 08:07 PM~10992763
> *be cheaper to just buy coca pearl's LS    ain't worth alot.
> *


why dont you help me find one, i know you always on the hunt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 1 2008, 08:31 PM~10992957
> *why dont you help me find one, i know you always on the hunt
> *


heres one on ebay,but price is kinda steep. i think

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RH-Front-Fe...Q2em118Q2el1247


heres a cheaper one,but look suspect since its missing the rocker panel holes. :scrutinize: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1985-Chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 06:29 PM~10992408
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: dj short dog
> 
> ...


Hit me up....I'm gonna b burnin up some vacation time this week and next so I'll have some time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 1 2008, 09:37 PM~10993005
> *Hit me up....I'm gonna b burnin up some vacation time this week and next so I'll have some time.
> *


sat after the bbq or we can hook up the externals and transfer during the bbq.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 07:41 PM~10993042
> *sat after the bbq or we can hook up the externals and transfer during the bbq.
> *


Sat?...thought it was Friday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 1 2008, 09:43 PM~10993055
> *Sat?...thought it was Friday?
> *


bbq is friday. saturday is sit back watch tv and be lazy. :cheesy:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

ok cool. Talked to Mystery earlier...he might drop by yur place Friday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 1 2008, 09:46 PM~10993097
> *ok cool. Talked to Mystery earlier...he might drop by yur place Friday.
> *


i think poco loco is coming by also. anytime there is food & beer, he's there. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2008, 07:48 PM~10993114
> *i think poco loco is coming by also.  anytime there is food & beer, he's there.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

LATIN KUSTOMS YOUTUBE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2008, 07:53 PM~10993157
> *LATIN  KUSTOMS YOUTUBE
> *


 damn who's gold truck?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2008, 07:53 PM~10993157
> *LATIN  KUSTOMS YOUTUBE
> *


REDAMUTHAFUCKINLERT!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 1 2008, 08:03 PM~10993247
> *damn who's gold truck?
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:uh: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 08:09 PM~10993318
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :uh:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 very original


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/737242939.html

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 1 2008, 08:10 PM~10993328
> *very original
> *


I TRY I TRY.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gold truck is eazy's
owner of foolish pride..
clean lil fucker.. 3 stage bed lift...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2008, 02:57 PM~10990037
> *HOW MANY INCHES DID TONY EL LOCO GET????????
> *


THEY SAID 33, BUT WE ALL KNOW THAT AINT RIGHT!!!! ITS ALL GOOD THEY'LL HAVE TO STAND ON TOP OF EACH OTHER TO SEE THE BOTTOM OF THE TIRE EN EL PRESIDENTE! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 02:55 PM~10990012
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_n9QN-sJHg
> :biggrin:
> *


LOCOS PUTTING IT DOWN, MUCH PROPS TO MY BLOOD BROTHER FOR ALL THE WORK HIS PUT IN TO PURPLE STUFF TO REPRESENT TO THA FULLEST.....LOCOS PUTTING IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2008, 10:41 PM~10993635
> *gold truck is eazy's
> owner of foolish pride..
> clean lil fucker.. 3 stage bed lift...
> *


U READY..... DRIVING THIS BITCH TO SAN ANTONIO IF I END UP GOING. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, h-town team 84 caddy, *MR.64wagon*


***! :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 1 2008, 08:57 PM~10993791
> *U READY..... DRIVING THIS BITCH TO SAN ANTONIO IF I END UP GOING. :biggrin:
> *


yea.. when you wanna do it


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thumbs up your ass..
im bored.. feel like talkin shit


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 1 2008, 11:03 PM~10993871
> *:thumbsup:
> *


QUE HONDA WUEY....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2008, 10:41 PM~10993635
> *gold truck is eazy's
> owner of foolish pride..
> clean lil fucker.. 3 stage bed lift...
> *


nice


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2008, 09:05 PM~10993889
> *thumbs up your ass..
> im bored.. feel like takeing a shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 1 2008, 08:55 PM~10993777
> *LOCOS PUTTING IT DOWN, MUCH PROPS TO MY BLOOD BROTHER FOR ALL THE WORK HIS PUT IN TO PURPLE STUFF TO REPRESENT TO THA FULLEST.....LOCOS PUTTING IT DOWN ONCE AGAIN...
> *


and u know diss mayne wait till magnificos when LOCOS line em up like a buffet . be like lserve u selfs :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 01:58 AM~10995111
> *and u know diss mayne wait till magnificos when LOCOS line em up like a buffet . be like lserve u selfs  :0
> *


thats for sure!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2008, 10:58 PM~10993809
> *yea.. when you wanna do it
> *


thinking more like thursday, i have to hit up a parade on friday. let me know what u think.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2008, 05:12 AM~10995569
> *thinking more like thursday, i have to hit up a parade on friday. let me know what u think.
> *


tell Ciro if the wana pick up the streetshow im working half of day but ya are welcome to come and take the hoo doo :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2008, 05:12 AM~10995569
> *thinking more like thursday, i have to hit up a parade on friday. let me know what u think.
> *


thursday is cool


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 2 2008, 01:02 AM~10994828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2008, 09:24 AM~10995983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


all puckered up. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 2 2008, 07:30 AM~10995999
> *all puckered up.  :biggrin:
> *


http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m160/an...t=Holmes002.flv


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 09:40 AM~10996034
> *http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m160/an...t=Holmes002.flv
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 08:02 AM~10995677
> *tell Ciro if the wana pick up the streetshow im working half of day but ya are welcome to come and take the hoo doo  :biggrin:
> *


thats straight LOCO i'll let u know.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 09:40 AM~10996034
> *http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m160/an...t=Holmes002.flv
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

93 350 motor for sale 5.7 $250 complete with all the accesorries


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 1 2008, 07:17 PM~10991962
> *gas is expensive  and i know u wanted to look at the water drops
> *


BELIEVE ME I KNOW HAVE TO DRIVE BACK AND FORTH THEN WILL HAD TO DRIVE TWO CARS TO DALLAS......... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 1 2008, 09:07 PM~10992763
> *be cheaper to just buy coca pearl's LS    ain't worth alot.
> *


 :nono: 

THAT'S WHERE YOU WRONG CARS IS GOING TO PAINTERS NEXT WEEKEND.....  
SEE IF YOU CAN MAKE MOVES LIKE I CAN........ :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

word is my brothers, i might have an 87 cutty for sale, its in good shape but it has a normal header panel.... i'll try to post up pics when i get it, if anyone is intrested.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 11:51 AM~10996868
> *93 350 motor for sale 5.7 $250 complete with all the accesorries
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Wuz up Houston! I'm looking for some t-tops (at least the drivers side) for a '79 g-body. Homeboy broke his on "El Sapo" :uh: a few days ago and is looking to get some asap. LMK if anybody has them in or around H-town. Thanks.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jul 2 2008, 12:29 PM~10998051
> *Wuz up Houston! I'm looking for some t-tops (at least the drivers side) for a '79 g-body. Homeboy broke his on "El Sapo" :uh: a few days ago and is looking to get some asap. LMK if anybody has them in or around H-town. Thanks.
> *


  :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jul 2 2008, 12:29 PM~10998051
> *Wuz up Houston! I'm looking for some t-tops (at least the drivers side) for a '79 g-body. Homeboy broke his on "El Sapo" :uh: a few days ago and is looking to get some asap. LMK if anybody has them in or around H-town. Thanks.
> *


 :0 DAM THAT SUCKS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 12:53 PM~10998210
> *:0 DAM THAT SUCKS
> *


ponte a jalar wey :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 12:54 PM~10998219
> *ponte a jalar wey :biggrin:
> *


TRABAJO IS EL DONEO!!!!!! TIME TO KILL TIME ON THE POOTER NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 01:54 PM~10998219
> *ponte a jalar wey :biggrin:
> *


wheres your shop at?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 01:11 PM~10998315
> *wheres your shop at?
> *


synott and westpark


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 12:59 PM~10998247
> *TRABAJO IS EL DONEO!!!!!! TIME TO KILL TIME ON THE POOTER NOW. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :werd:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2008, 12:10 PM~10997935
> *word is my brothers, i might have an 87 cutty for sale, its in good shape but it has a normal header panel.... i'll try to post up pics when i get it, if anyone is intrested.
> *


whats up bitch you know im looking for something like that.. how much,, and what about the pic i need to see it be4 i go over there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 02:13 PM~10998327
> *synott and westpark
> *


why fk you never workin?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.pimpdaddy_@Jul 1 2008, 07:31 PM~10992952
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE WONDER IF THAT BITCH TEAR THE BUMPER UP ON THE GAS HOP...............................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 01:25 PM~10998432
> *why fk you never workin?
> *


im always working mostly on my hooo doos :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 01:38 PM~10998557
> *im always working mostly on my hooo doos :biggrin:
> *


LAYITLOW DONT COUNT AS WORKING FUCKER!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 02:38 PM~10998557
> *im always working mostly on my hooo doos :biggrin:
> *


since your shop near my job, imma bring my hoo doo in for work too then.  but don't let me catch your ass fk'n around on LIL while you suppose to be working on my car. or theres gonna be trouble. :guns:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 03:42 PM~10998602
> *since your shop near my job, imma bring my hoo doo in for work too then.    but don't let me catch your ass fk'n around on LIL while you suppose to be working on my car.  or theres gonna be trouble.    :guns:
> *


 HE WONT BE ON LAYIF LOW IF YOU CAR IS THERE. IF YOU LIVE GAS IN IT HE'LL FIX IT THEN DRIVE AROUND TOWN.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 2 2008, 03:29 PM~10998966
> *HE WONT BE ON LAYIF LOW IF YOU CAR IS THERE. IF YOU LIVE GAS IN IT HE'LL FIX IT THEN DRIVE AROUND TOWN.........
> *


bet he'll blame it on a leaky gas tank. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 04:36 PM~10999017
> *bet he'll blame it on a leaky gas tank.  :uh:
> *


 :yessad: THEN HIT YOU WITH ANOTHER BILL FOR HAVING TO PUT GAS IN YOU CAR FOR TEST DRIVE......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 2 2008, 03:45 PM~10999065
> *:yessad: THEN HIT YOU WITH ANOTHER BILL FOR HAVING TO PUT GAS IN YOU CAR FOR TEST DRIVE......... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you shoulda just fixed that leaky azz tank of yours.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 01:46 PM~10998166
> *  :loco:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP H-TOWN LOWRIDERS


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 2 2008, 01:39 PM~10998565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 got to make that cash


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 05:58 PM~10999996
> *yep i wana see what an lt1 can do
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 2 2008, 03:15 PM~10998346
> *whats up bitch you know im looking for something like that.. how much,, and what about the pic i need to see it be4 i go over there
> *


 :twak: :dunno: dude didnt u just have a cutty .....man i tell ya.....u do the dumbest shit....and for the life of me i dont understand why.....oh well u still my homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2008, 08:41 PM~10993635
> *gold truck is eazy's
> owner of foolish pride..
> clean lil fucker.. 3 stage bed lift...
> *


I thought they didn't let/allow trucks in thier club anymore?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2008, 06:54 PM~11000346
> *I thought they didn't let truck in thier club?
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big tex need to go on and cop this lac from me so i can get that 60 rag already. numsayn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chevylo97,* lone star*, rug442, blazin91

lone.. got text from my sis.. says "bday party fri for one of the kids.. come by.. but no guns, no guns, and leave the trouble making wannabe rappers at home" 

that was your homies. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 06:57 PM~11000368
> *big tex need to go on and cop this lac from me so i can get that 60 rag already. numsayn
> *


i'll give you 4 g's cash money today for it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 05:59 PM~11000383
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: chevylo97, lone star, rug442, blazin91
> 
> ...


the hiram clarke rapper got 6 months in tdc for violating probation...lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

U DONT WANT NUTTIN LIKE THIS LONE................. :0 ..........................................................................................................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 2 2008, 05:59 PM~11000391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 yr.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 2 2008, 07:00 PM~11000395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lone aint ready for that.. ***** sell his house for that and be trying to move into hurt's again.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 06:00 PM~11000404
> *price went up since the accumulators got it riding like a lac again
> 1 yr.
> *


MAYNEHOLUP!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 ***** SAID HE GOT PLANS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 07:00 PM~11000404
> *price went up since the accumulators got it riding like a lac again
> 1 yr.
> *


$4008.32 but thats top offer.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 06:02 PM~11000413
> *ha    he can rap about that. o' sucka fo love.. stalkin females actin ass *****.
> lone aint ready for that..    ***** sell his house for that and be trying to move into hurt's again.
> *


THE QUICKER MR.NURSE PUT THE LAC IN THE FO SALE TOPIC THE QUICKER THE PROGRESS BEGINS........ :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first i gotta ditch the lac.

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k17/lone...nt=100_1818.flv


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 06:04 PM~11000430
> *THE QUICKER MR.NURSE PUT THE LAC IN THE FO SALE TOPIC THE QUICKER THE PROGRESS BEGINS........ :0  :0  :0
> *


aint no one buying shit right now. big doe out in ky is up for 8500 and its 5/7 swap and no bites...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2008, 08:00 PM~10992203
> *alright slim, trade u the tent for the carpet. thanks
> *


bought it for the club.....cuz that shade mick brought was only big enough for the people next to us


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 06:06 PM~11000450
> *aint no one buying shit right now. big doe out in ky is up for 8500 and its 5/7 swap and no bites...
> *


AND THAT MOTHERFUCKER IS TIP TOP CADILLAC SHOWROOM FLO SHAPE!!!!!!!!!WISH I HAD 8500 :angry: :angry: :angry: 



BUT U GOTA GIVE IT A TRY RIGHT??? YOU'LL NEVER KNOW.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 2 2008, 06:08 PM~11000465
> *bought it for the club.....cuz that shade mick brought was only big enough for the people next to us
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 2 2008, 07:08 PM~11000465
> *bought it for the club.....cuz that shade mick brought was only big enough for the people next to us
> *


i was gonna make that my summer home. :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 07:34 PM~11000652
> *i was gonna make that my summer home.  :tears:
> *



***** that's more like a blanket for you


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

agree


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hatin'


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I wanted to give my best wishes to Latin Cartel for the new family member Chuy and his wife had a little girl 4 pds 3.0z


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 2 2008, 08:10 PM~11001329
> *I wanted to give my best wishes to  Latin Cartel for the new family member Chuy and his wife had a little girl 4 pds 3.0z
> *


give him a chuy buck :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 09:11 PM~11001337
> *give him a chuy buck  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 2 2008, 09:10 PM~11001329
> *I wanted to give my best wishes to  Latin Cartel for the new family member Chuy and his wife had a little girl 4 pds 3.0z
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2008, 05:54 PM~11000346
> *I thought they didn't let/allow trucks in thier club anymore?
> *


its easy's but it wont fly a plaque..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 08:46 PM~11001651
> *its easy's but it wont fly a plaque..
> *



They dont allow trucks but they have a blazer. whats the difference


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 2 2008, 08:46 PM~11001651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2008, 08:49 PM~11001679
> *They dont allow trucks but they have a blazer. whats the difference
> *


i dunno.. dont ask me.. i aint the president.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

used, working, two-channel power acoustic saphire (one avail), pm offers. 









might part with the capacitor too.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11001742
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


yea... sup lil *****...

you strapped??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 08:57 PM~11001761
> *yea... sup lil *****...
> 
> you strapped??
> *


NA I QUIT USING THEM THANGS BACK IN ................................NAW DONT USE EM PERIOD................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 08:56 PM~11001750
> *i dunno.. dont ask me.. i aint the president.
> *



HAHAHA, You sure dunno alot of info, Wuz up man . Hey the blazer is in your side of town homie, so whenever you ready I can have it delivered to you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2008, 08:49 PM~11001679
> *They dont allow trucks but they have a blazer. whats the difference
> *


blazer is now sold,,


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2008, 08:59 PM~11001778
> *blazer is now sold,,
> *


oh, I was just adding my 2 sence in it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 09:59 PM~11001774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 2 2008, 08:59 PM~11001772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the word on da street..

alright, bring me 800 bucks.. and we good.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 2 2008, 08:59 PM~11001774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jul 2 2008, 08:59 PM~11001778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly.. thats why its only 2 cents..
broke bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 08:59 PM~11001774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its a work in progress.. but youll see it this weekend


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 09:02 PM~11001811
> *is that why lil waynes face looks like that
> thats the word on da street..
> 
> ...


AND THATS JUST THE TIP  

















































































































:uh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :scrutinize: :|


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 09:02 PM~11001816
> *:0
> :uh:
> 
> ...


feather weight in da house


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sic713, *MR.64wagon*, 713ridaz, lone star, h-town team 84 caddy, Emperor Goofy



:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2008, 09:04 PM~11001832
> *feather weight in da house
> *


KNOWMSAYING GANSTA!!!!!!!!!!








SO......................................................................................THE MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION..........................................THEM WIGS STILL IN UR TRUNK??????????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 09:04 PM~11001830
> *AND THATS JUST THE TIP
> :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :|
> *


every since i seen you with them fruity vans.. i knew u was gay..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 09:05 PM~11001846
> *every since i seen you with them fruity vans.. i knew u was gay..
> *


COMING FROM THE MAN WITA BIKE.......................... :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 09:04 PM~11001828
> *its a work in progress.. but youll see it this weekend
> *


WHO'S CAR IS THAT??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone riding out anywhere for the 4th of july what about saturday nite, the lac asked me earlier to take it out.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 09:06 PM~11001859
> *COMING FROM THE MAN WITA BIKE.......................... :angry:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 2 2008, 03:15 PM~10998346
> *whats up bitch you know im looking for something like that.. how much,, and what about the pic i need to see it be4 i go over there
> *


wat up my homie!! ha ha i posted ur pic the other day, i see if i can find it again..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 2 2008, 09:06 PM~11001859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blakes..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2008, 09:10 PM~11001905
> *wat up my homie!! ha ha i posted ur pic the other day, i see if i can find it again..
> *


just called yo ass.. hit me up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ridin lac, and he lac'n ride, ya feel me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 09:13 PM~11001934
> *you mean a bike and a car... get it right..
> im rollin.. you still sittin in the body shop collecting dust..
> 
> ...


 :uh: :burn: :burn:   




UR NOT A NICE BLACK MAN.............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 09:15 PM~11001948
> *ridin lac, and he lac'n ride, ya feel me
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 11:14 PM~11001939
> *just called yo ass.. hit me up
> *


ok.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all them boys with them big bodys u about 1 yr behind and about 50 thousand out, i dont know what that mean im just sayin now, ya understand me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 2 2008, 09:15 PM~11001948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know... im a about to put mine back in the shop.. time for a new paint job..something that i really want..

but it wont take forever like yours


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 09:18 PM~11001980
> *all them boys with them big bodys u about 1 yr behind and about 50 thousand out, i dont know what that mean im just sayin now, ya understand me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s
> *


THATS A STANDARD BIGBODY NOW, KEEBO GOTA STEP HIS GAME UP TO DA NEW BIG BOYS............THAT LAC CLEAN BUT 15STACKS MAYBE LESS CAN TOP THAT......  






















































JUST SIT BACK AND WATCH MIJA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats the king of cadillac, if it aint, prove it aint. 


mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2008, 10:21 PM~11002015
> *thats the king of cadillac, if it aint, prove it aint.
> mayne
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2008, 09:24 PM~11002060
> *:uh:
> *


now i dont know what that mean im just sayin now, ya understand me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Jun 8 2008, 12:34 AM~10822011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EASY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE PAVED THE PATH FOR THESE ****** BUT...........................IT AINT HANNENIN............. 

AND I DONT MEAN THE OTHER CARS THAT JUST TAGGED ALONG WIT THE LACS


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2008, 09:05 PM~11001842
> *KNOWMSAYING GANSTA!!!!!!!!!!
> SO......................................................................................THE MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION..........................................THEM WIGS STILL IN UR TRUNK??????????????
> *


 :uh: fuck u and dancing with the stars....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2008, 09:33 PM~11002140
> *:uh: fuck u and dancing with the stars....
> *


you got some explaining to do..
sup with them wigs..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2008, 09:33 PM~11002140
> *:uh: fuck u and dancing with the stars....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 09:35 PM~11002164
> *you got some explaining to do..
> sup with them wigs..
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 09:19 PM~11001997
> *i feel ya.. its alrighy
> 
> i know... im a about to put mine back in the shop.. time for a new paint job..something that i really want..WITHOUT ORANGE PEEL BIGGER THAN FLORIDA ORANGES AND SOME STRAIGHT LINES...............
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Dat boy Sic....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

2 Members: Gallo, Emperor Goofy


Goofy......big thangs workin over here in my garage....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jul 2 2008, 10:00 PM~11002420
> *2 Members: Gallo, Emperor Goofy
> Goofy......big thangs workin over here in my garage....
> *


I SEE ...WUT UP FOR SAT?? UFC MY CRIB???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jul 2 2008, 09:48 PM~11002297
> *Dat boy Sic....
> *


whats up foo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 2 2008, 09:10 PM~11001329
> *I wanted to give my best wishes to  Latin Cartel for the new family member Chuy and his wife had a little girl 4 pds 3.0z
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2008, 11:33 PM~11002140
> *:uh: fuck u and dancing with the stars....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2008, 01:39 AM~11003159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slim couldn't fit in that crapper with his daddylonglegs


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Jul 2 2008, 08:10 PM~11001329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is a parade somewhere in the northside at irvington


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2008, 04:52 AM~11003812
> *slim couldn't fit in that crapper with his daddylonglegs
> *


yea, thats our shop crapper..
the 2nd restroom is bigger.. he can fit in that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jul 2 2008, 10:33 PM~11002140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 3 2008, 09:21 AM~11004206
> *:roflmao:
> slim and ragalac
> 
> ...


fuck u BIG PUN.......getcha mind off me and on a diet bitch........witcha double wide ass....dis ***** wear chucks....fat ass feet look like he walkin on moonwalks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 3 2008, 09:32 AM~11004260
> *fuck u BIG PUN.......getcha mind off me and on a diet bitch........witcha double wide ass....dis ***** wear chucks....fat ass feet look like he walkin on moonwalks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2008, 10:59 PM~11001774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean bomb


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2008, 07:33 AM~11004270
> *ha
> *



800 sounds good, when that phone call comes in for me to pick it up I will call you so you can expect delivery


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2008, 09:10 PM~11001905
> *wat up my homie!! ha ha i posted ur pic the other day, i see if i can find it again..
> *


no i have not look for it.. let me go see bitch :angry: :machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 29 2008, 08:59 PM~10977221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its ok ill be there for you :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 29 2008, 09:14 PM~10977363
> *ONE MORE FOR THE NIGHT. I BOUGHT MY BITCH A PINK PHONE, SHE LIKE IT ALOT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you bitch :angry: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: i got you its cool.. o and the car is now doing 40 :biggrin: :biggrin: i got a new pump for it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 3 2008, 10:29 AM~11004606
> *you bitch  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  i got you its cool.. o and the car is now doing 40  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i got a new pump for it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


everything dose 40 when its not on the stickx


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 3 2008, 10:23 AM~11005315
> *everything dose 40 when its not on the stickx
> *


ha


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

Summertime super Show Specials
By Vanderslice Customs

**For the first 10 customers only**(possible more, just depends)

Rob Vanderslice will travel to your shop or house to “pattern” your ride!
We are offering the lowest prices ever for out of state exposure.
So for award winning patterns give us a call, probly only time we will ever run this,

we will travel anywhere national or international


******Basic requirements: vehicle must be pre-based, flaked and inter clear coated
then sanded with 600 grit. Travel arrangements and lodging (economy).
Customer to provide all materials needed excluding spray equipment.**********


Prices are as follows:
$2000 Sample A... ROOF JOB ..UP TO 3 COLORS





















$3000 Sample B... EXTERIOR ONLY, GHOST PATTERNS, 1 COLOR





















$4000 Sample C... MULTI-COLOR UP TO 2 COLORS. ($500 ea additional color)



































For any shop or car clubs that books 3 or more cars will be given an additional $500.00 off..

** save money if you line up more paint jobs on one trip, you all can split airfare, hotel.

hit us up 
www.vanderslicecustoms.com






:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 3 2008, 09:21 AM~11004206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 3 2008, 12:59 PM~11005604
> *I saw your ass at McDonalds the other day...........
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PINCHI SMOKEY DECIDED THAT HE DIDNT WANA GO NO MO LAST NIGHT AFTER WORK AT 2 AM. FUCK GOT HOME AT 4.30 WAS UP AGAIN AT 7 .00 . BUT SMOKEY IS BACK ON THE ROAD. AND I TOUGHT CHEVYS WERE GOOD CARS :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 3 2008, 01:31 PM~11005824
> *PINCHI SMOKEY DECIDED THAT HE DIDNT WANA GO NO MO LAST NIGHT AFTER WORK AT 2 AM. FUCK GOT HOME AT 4.30 WAS UP AGAIN AT 7 .00 . BUT SMOKEY IS BACK ON THE ROAD. AND I TOUGHT CHEVYS WERE GOOD CARS  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


they are good when they have 2 doors :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2008, 11:37 AM~11005865
> *they are good when they have 2 doors  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: NAH IT WAS JUST THE ALTERNATOR BUT I WAS SO TIRED I DIDNT WANTED TO OPEN THE HOOD TO SEE WHAT WAS WRONG SO I JUST CALLED THE TOW TRUCK I GUES IT WAS OK CAUSE IT LOOK LIKE IT WAS THE ORIGINAL BUT HE IS BACK TO POLLUTING THE AIR IN H TOWN uffin: THATS HOW SMOKE LOOKS AT THE LIGHTS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 3 2008, 01:42 PM~11005897
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: NAH IT WAS JUST THE ALTERNATOR BUT I WAS SO TIRED I DIDNT WANTED TO OPEN THE HOOD TO SEE WHAT WAS WRONG SO I JUST CALLED THE TOW TRUCK I GUES IT WAS OK CAUSE IT LOOK LIKE IT WAS THE ORIGINAL BUT HE IS BACK TO POLLUTING THE AIR IN H TOWN  uffin: THATS HOW SMOKE LOOKS AT THE LIGHTS
> *


at least the mosquito population is in check with ole smokey on the road. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2008, 11:44 AM~11005916
> *at least the mosquito population is in check with ole smokey on the road.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yep survey says that the mosquito popullation has decrease by 50% since a blue 1980 impala 4 DOOR is been driving around town oh with the windows up and AC ON AT ALL TIMES :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOX8gPLmxxc
:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 3 2008, 01:52 PM~11005980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yep survey says that the mosquito popullation has decrease by 50% since a blue 1980 impala 4 DOOR is been driving around town oh with the windows up and AC ON AT ALL TIMES  :roflmao:
> *


'ta cabron!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 3 2008, 01:54 PM~11005987
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOX8gPLmxxc
> :0  :0
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8L7iCztvCc

in case someone wondered about the spirits of the frijol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 3 2008, 11:55 AM~11005995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2008, 01:37 PM~11005865
> *they are good when they have 2 doors  :biggrin:
> *


X2........... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 30 2008, 09:54 PM~10984938
> *HOUSTON BLVD ACES
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11006542
> *:biggrin:
> *


this ****** on vacation and the 1st thing he does is get on layitlow? :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2008, 01:14 PM~11006677
> *this ****** on vacation and the 1st thing he does is get on layitlow?  :twak:
> *


X2 :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2008, 03:14 PM~11006677
> *this ****** on vacation and the 1st thing he does is get on layitlow?  :twak:
> *


this shit is like crack mayne :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 3 2008, 03:25 PM~11006767
> *X2  :twak:  :twak:
> *


X3........ :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://s185.photobucket.com/albums/x188/bi...rrent=009-7.flv
:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 3 2008, 10:42 AM~11005479
> *Summertime super Show Specials
> By Vanderslice Customs
> 
> ...


damn why so much


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2008, 04:08 PM~11007092
> *damn why so much
> *


 :uh: 
x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2008, 08:49 PM~11001679
> *They dont allow trucks but they have a blazer. whats the difference
> *


 john's blazer was grandfathered in


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 3 2008, 04:26 PM~11007588
> *john's blazer was grandfathered in
> *


not no more its just time for bigger things


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2008, 04:08 PM~11007092
> *damn why so much
> *



dont be cheap fool :uh: its a vanderslice masterpiece

you know you gotta pay to play :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jul 3 2008, 08:06 AM~11004438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true true..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Thick*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yes that type of thick is nice but not what some motherfkas consider thick ... on some straight up fat hoes!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 3 2008, 05:31 PM~11008033
> *dont be cheap fool :uh: its a vanderslice masterpiece
> 
> you know you gotta pay to play :biggrin:
> *


thats not much at all..

that art work on any car will make you or break you atany car show or on the streets


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 3 2008, 10:42 AM~11005479
> *Summertime super Show Specials
> By Vanderslice Customs
> 
> ...



SIC 713 - IN HOUSTON AND ALOT MORE CHEAPER


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2008, 08:09 PM~11008991
> *SIC 713 - IN HOUSTON AND ALOT MORE CHEAPER
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 3 2008, 10:23 AM~11005315
> *everything dose 40 when its not on the stickx
> *


get the stickx :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2008, 08:09 PM~11008991
> *SIC 713 - IN HOUSTON AND ALOT MORE CHEAPER
> 
> 
> ...


X3


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 3 2008, 04:31 PM~11008033
> *dont be cheap fool :uh: its a vanderslice masterpiece
> 
> you know you gotta pay to play :biggrin:
> *


it aint a matter of being cheap. but there are other people who do patterns and travel nationwide, at a fraction of that cost that price dont even include paint, clear, or cut and buff, or booth rental, airfare hotel, etc. but whatever...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 3 2008, 10:42 AM~11005479
> *Summertime super Show Specials
> By Vanderslice Customs
> 
> ...


does he want you to hold the gun too????? so much for "lowest prices ever" lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 3 2008, 07:45 PM~11008499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 3 2008, 01:54 PM~11005987
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOX8gPLmxxc
> :0  :0
> *


thats what locos about to look like in houston!!!! back bumper and always hopn


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 3 2008, 10:29 AM~11004606
> *you bitch  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  i got you its cool.. o and the car is now doing 40  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i got a new pump for it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok bitch!!! u so fool of shit........ i' ll show u what a real hopper should look like...u see for ur self, u dont want to fuck with me!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 3 2008, 11:04 PM~11010456
> *ok bitch!!! u so fool of shit........ i' ll show u what a real hopper should look like...u see for ur self, u dont want to fuck with me!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya goin to tha parade?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 4 2008, 01:07 AM~11010473
> *ya goin to tha parade?
> *


im not gonna make it but EL PECADOR will!!!!LOCOS


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 3 2008, 11:10 PM~11010487
> *im not gonna make it but EL PECADOR will!!!!LOCOS
> *


 :0 they said be there by 8:30 so im gon be draggin in tha mornin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 4 2008, 01:11 AM~11010495
> *:0  they said be there by 8:30 so im gon be draggin in tha mornin
> *


well in second thought i dont know then cause chochi was gonna take it!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 3 2008, 11:13 PM~11010505
> *well in second thought i dont know then cause chochi was gonna take it!!
> *


 :cheesy: you know he dont wake up that early...dont even think my homie knows what it feels like to be up at that hour :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2008, 10:08 PM~11009343
> *it aint a matter of being cheap.  but there are other people who do patterns and travel nationwide, at a fraction of that cost  that price dont even include paint, clear, or cut and buff, or booth rental, airfare hotel, etc. but whatever...
> *



i imagine that would be like gettin a paint job from 'doc'. i'm sure he is through the roof with pricing. but what i'm gettin at, is they are both legends in their fields.



i've always wondered what they would charge for work........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the newest member of the crooked line mafia....

















daaaa da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

any some other fagget grinding


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 3 2008, 11:30 PM~11010613
> *i imagine that would be like gettin a paint job from 'doc'.  i'm sure he is through the roof with pricing.  but what i'm gettin at, is they are both legends in their fields.
> i've always wondered what they would charge for work........
> *


doc aint cheap...i duno i guess its opinion im not much for vanderslice paintjobs., too much going on, but thats just my opinion...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2008, 03:27 AM~11011206
> *doc aint cheap...i duno i guess its opinion im not much for vanderslice paintjobs., too much going on, but thats just my opinion...
> *


I think you'd be surprised...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 4 2008, 01:34 AM~11011222
> *I think you'd be surprised...
> *


cheap for me is under 1000 for patterns....roof and car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2008, 02:34 AM~11011225
> *cheap for me is under 1000 for patterns....roof and car
> *


bet he dont cut the grass


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2008, 02:23 AM~11010942
> *the newest member of the crooked line mafia....
> daaaa da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> ...


nice, whos car is that.... i might have some competition! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 3 2008, 09:47 PM~11009230
> *get the stickx :biggrin:
> *


ha so u tellin me the car smashes bumperrrrrrr......cuz thats what 40in g bodys do


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2008, 01:23 AM~11010942
> *the newest member of the crooked line mafia....
> daaaa da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> ...


Looking good sic.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2008, 12:23 AM~11010942
> *the newest member of the crooked line mafia....
> daaaa da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: looks really good sic now put sum on the wheels :biggrin: damm i really need to do sum buss with u .


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 4 2008, 09:46 AM~11011754
> *Looking good sic.
> *


x2, sic is gettin down.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2008, 02:23 AM~11010942
> *the newest member of the crooked line mafia....
> daaaa da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> ...


u see that big stupid thats what u should have done to the car when u had it........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 4 2008, 07:00 AM~11011638
> *nice, whos car is that.... i might have some competition! :biggrin:
> *



Fuck Tony that bitch looks clean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2008, 08:22 AM~11011875
> *u see that big stupid thats what u should have done to the car when u had it........
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2008, 10:27 AM~11012191
> *:0
> *


heard any jokes lately? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 4 2008, 06:16 AM~11011534
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!
> *


X2 on tan las chelas :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2008, 08:22 AM~11011875
> *big stupid</span> thats what u should have done to the car when u had it........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





work look good sic!!!!!! good job!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 4 2008, 07:16 AM~11011534
> *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!
> *


o' proud to be an american actin ass *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks fellas


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2008, 08:22 AM~11011875
> *u see that big stupid thats what u should have done to the car when u had it........
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT 4 SIC FUCKING 713 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2008, 01:23 AM~11010942
> *the newest member of the crooked line mafia....
> daaaa da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 4 2008, 04:01 PM~11014113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hola babycakes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2008, 05:47 PM~11014296
> *hola babycakes
> *


 :wave: What's up sic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 4 2008, 05:05 PM~11014342
> *:wave:  What's up sic.
> *


i miss you!! :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

WUZ UP H TOWN? PISTOLEROS PAINT PUTING IT DOWN!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jul 4 2008, 10:02 PM~11015589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good joe :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Jul 4 2008, 10:02 PM~11015589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: looking good Joe


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 4 2008, 11:44 AM~11012262
> *heard any jokes lately?  :uh:
> *


everytime someone says yo name


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2008, 06:28 PM~11014419
> *:uh:
> *


Hello to you too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2008, 06:42 PM~11014472
> *i miss you!! :cheesy:
> *


Whatcha been up to crazy ass?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 5 2008, 08:40 AM~11016594
> *everytime someone says yo name
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 5 2008, 09:39 AM~11016916
> *Whatcha been up to crazy ass?
> *


not a whole lot..
and yourself


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whats goin down tonite.wheres the beer drinkin goin on at. namean


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2008, 10:52 AM~11017223
> *so whats goin down tonite.wheres the fruity drink drinkin goin on at. namean
> *


 :biggrin: ...........and the fajitas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2008, 12:23 AM~11010942
> *the newest member of the crooked line mafia....
> daaaa da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!
> 
> ...


looks good darkness...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 5 2008, 02:05 PM~11017519
> *:biggrin: ...........and the fajitas!!!!!!!!!
> *


que onda flaco. ended up into a block party in the whiteman's hood. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2008, 03:05 PM~11018295
> *que onda flaco.  ended up into a block party in the whiteman's hood.  :biggrin:
> *


mayne i missed it................heard u was losing some of yo og triple og double og street cred playing nothing but country music tho.................... :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey noe can i borrow one of your ricky martin metrosexual shirts tonite i wanna hit up a dance club


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2008, 05:06 PM~11018589
> *hey noe can i borrow one of your ricky martin metrosexual shirts tonite i wanna hit up a dance club
> *


dont forget the pants.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know what that means im just sayin now, ya understand me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 5 2008, 05:45 PM~11018486
> *mayne i missed it................heard u was losing some of yo og triple og double og street cred playing nothing but country music tho.................... :0  :0  :0
> *


nah. we had some blancos there. had to play for all the crowd. LOL

short dog was mixing away and did a good job playing the old school hip hop and more.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2008, 06:08 PM~11018604
> *dont forget the pants.
> 
> 
> ...












metro's can't forget that part of the wardrobe.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11018589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damm bro i wish i would had gone didnt do shit at the shop all till pace called me at 8 pm that he wanted to work on the LS :angry: but is all good at least he bought me a gatorade and sum tacos from jack in the glad ya had a good time. i know u gona have sum pics comming up lets see what this leads to lol


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

We'll be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 4 2008, 10:03 PM~11015598
> *lookin good joe  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKZ JUST REPPING MY WORK STILL HOLDING IT DOWN


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2008, 07:14 PM~11018843
> *that fool said ricky martin thats sum funny shit
> damm bro i wish i would had gone didnt do shit at the shop all till  pace called  me at 8 pm that he wanted to work on the LS  :angry: but is all good at least he bought me a gatorade and sum tacos from jack in the glad ya had a good time. i know u gona have sum pics comming up lets see what this leads to lol
> *


DON'T FORGET I HAD THEM CIG'S ALSO........ :thumbsup: AND WE STILL HAVE MORE WORK TO DO.....  :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:biggrin: hey whats up homeboys i need coner lights for 87 cutlass if anyone have some for sale hit me @ 8328816601


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man o man.. i just seen minilow97 at a bridal shower, wearing his ricky martin shirt and dancing to hanna montana songs. all like "get our the car, come have beer with me.. " o' friendly ass *****. got my bbq plate and burned out quick. whole scene was too metrosexual for me.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11018589
> *hey noe can i borrow one of your ricky martin metrosexual shirts tonite i wanna hit up a dance club
> *


wat color u want???? u want the colorful vans also o u gona wear them 1985 kswiss????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11019476
> *wat color u want???? u want the colorful vans also o u gona wear them 1985 kswiss????
> *



:|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 5 2008, 08:09 PM~11019484
> *:|
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 5 2008, 10:19 PM~11019534
> *
> *


 :cheesy: 

another song that i like, which has lil wayne "viva la white girl"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 5 2008, 08:21 PM~11019542
> *:cheesy:
> 
> another song that  i like, which has lil wayne "viva la white girl"
> *


AINT HEARD OF IT........................ :uh:  :dunno: :loco:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 5 2008, 10:28 PM~11019572
> *AINT HEARD OF IT........................ :uh:    :dunno:  :loco:
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=VMByn-Z8Tvc


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 5 2008, 09:29 PM~11019577
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=VMByn-Z8Tvc
> *


that shit wack :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 5 2008, 10:32 PM~11019593
> *that shit wack :|
> *


 :uh: 

listen to lil wayne lyrics not the way it sounds


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11019595
> *:uh:
> 
> listen to lil wayne lyrics not the way it sounds
> *


cant even keep up with the flow


shits wack :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 5 2008, 10:35 PM~11019607
> *cant even keep up with the flow
> shits wack :|
> *


just like street military


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 5 2008, 09:38 PM~11019628
> *just like street military
> *


 :uh: you like 15 you dont know shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 5 2008, 10:39 PM~11019633
> *:uh: you like 15 you dont know shit
> *



:uh: 

i like street military


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 5 2008, 09:42 PM~11019648
> *:uh:
> 
> i like street military
> *


im not even gonna fuck with you


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 5 2008, 10:44 PM~11019660
> *im not even gonna fuck with you
> *


  

sorry mr pharoah the six foot giant


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2008, 07:14 PM~11018843
> *that fool said ricky martin thats sum funny shit
> damm bro i wish i would had gone didnt do shit at the shop all till  pace called  me at 8 pm that he wanted to work on the LS  :angry: but is all good at least he bought me a gatorade and sum tacos from jack in the glad ya had a good time. i know u gona have sum pics comming up lets see what this leads to lol
> *


Got some pics, going to get my camera...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2008, 11:10 PM~11019732
> *Got some pics, going to get my camera...
> *


PUT THE PIX UP FOOL........... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 5 2008, 08:32 PM~11019595
> *:uh:
> 
> listen to lil wayne lyrics not the way it sounds
> *



if something sounds awfull and have to listen to the lyrics for me to like it i would rather go read a book.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 6 2008, 02:30 AM~11020585
> *if something sounds awfull and have to listen to the lyrics for me to like it i would rather go read a book.
> *


 ARE YOU SURE THAT YOU READING THE BOOK ARE LOOKING AT THE PIX.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 6 2008, 01:19 AM~11020220
> *PUT THE PIX UP FOOL........... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


ok..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 6 2008, 09:27 AM~11021496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WE ALREADY THERE.......


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2008, 09:32 AM~11021513
> *YOU KNOW WE ALREADY THERE.......
> *


Hey Goofy.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2008, 11:13 AM~11021444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's car is this? i've seen it out here on bellaire in my hood


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 6 2008, 11:27 AM~11021496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Short Dog & me don't represent THEBEAT713. Thanks Juan, we'll be there. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 6 2008, 01:26 PM~11021970
> *who's car is this?  i've seen it out here on bellaire in my hood
> *


A member of H-Bombs CC


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jul 5 2008, 08:32 PM~11019595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heard them fools blowing up da bomb scene in htown!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

good mornin losers


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

JUST WANT TO SAY THANX TO ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS DAT SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT AT HOUSTON STYLEZ 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW......


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

We had a good time and look forward to bigger and better shows in the future.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2008, 08:03 PM~11019460
> *man o man.. i just seen minilow97  at a bridal shower, wearing his ricky martin shirt and dancing to hanna montana songs.    all like "get our the car, come have beer with me.. "  o' friendly ass *****.  got my bbq plate and burned out quick.    whole scene was too metrosexual for me.
> *


stfu jelly belly that was your kin folks :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Had a good time at HOUSTON STYLEZ 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2008, 08:33 PM~11024649
> *stfu jelly belly that was your kin folks :biggrin:
> *


and i still never got out the car. them ****** know i dont participate in gay'ish events. you looked like you having a good time though. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 6 2008, 07:51 PM~11024854
> *and i still never got out the car.  them ****** know i dont participate in gay'ish events.  you looked like you having a good time though.  :uh:
> *


 we now how much of a challege that is :biggrin: 

***** yelling thru his intercom to his uncle "Joey bring me my BBQ plates, dont forget my bucket of potato salad and tell nana to hurry up or I'm leaving"


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 6 2008, 08:51 PM~11024854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall two related?? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2008, 09:07 PM~11024999
> *we now how much of a challege that is :biggrin:
> 
> ***** yelling thru his intercom to his uncle "Joey bring me my BBQ plates, dont forget my bucket of potato salad and tell nana to hurry up or I'm leaving"
> *


  



> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 6 2008, 09:09 PM~11025017
> *yall two related?? :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


FNU is family


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 6 2008, 08:09 PM~11025017
> *yall two related?? :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


hell nah but turns out I know his uncle and cousin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2008, 09:16 PM~11025062
> *hell nah but turns out I know his uncle and cousin
> *


cousin?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 6 2008, 08:20 PM~11025104
> *cousin?
> *


JC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2008, 09:20 PM~11025106
> *JC
> *


oh. sucka-fo-love. yeah. thats primo of mine. :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 6 2008, 08:21 PM~11025112
> *oh.  sucka-fo-love. yeah.  thats primo of mine.    :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2008, 09:22 PM~11025117
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how else you explain moving to htown all way from michigan.. i let ***** use my computer 1 day..and 2 months later he married to some brawd he met in a chat room. :loco: 


oh, and shhhh.. dont think his current gal know he still officially married. lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 6 2008, 08:23 PM~11025134
> *how else you explain moving to htown all way from michigan.. i let ***** use my computer 1 day..and 2 months later he married to some brawd he met in a chat room.    :loco:
> oh, and shhhh.. dont think his current gal know he still officially married.  lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2008, 09:24 PM~11025144
> *:0  :0
> *


and dont give a fk what my kin folks told you.. they fk'n lying.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> ok..
> 
> AND I WAS STUCK AT THE SHOP WORKING ON THE CAR........ :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 6 2008, 08:27 PM~11025160
> *and dont give a fk what my kin folks told you.. they fk'n lying.
> *



sure :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wtf? pat's last name bertoletti? if so he was in hot dog eating championship. :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sORVtiMF9og


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 6 2008, 10:23 PM~11025134
> *how else you explain moving to htown all way from michigan.. i let ***** use my computer 1 day..and 2 months later he married to some brawd he met in a chat room.    :loco:
> oh, and shhhh.. dont think his current gal know he still officially married.  lol
> *


snitch!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2008, 10:37 PM~11025250
> *snitch!
> *


co-sign


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 6 2008, 09:40 PM~11025267
> *co-sign
> *


you'd prolly be qualified, you fucking snitch ass, pussy ass *****.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 4 2008, 10:53 AM~11012033
> *Fuck Tony that bitch looks clean
> *


thanks bro!!! it really needs alot of work.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jul 6 2008, 08:24 PM~11024113
> *JUST WANT TO SAY THANX TO ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS DAT SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT AT HOUSTON STYLEZ 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW......
> *


sorry homie i couldnt make it was out of town with family..... i be there for next years show!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 6 2008, 10:41 PM~11025276
> *you'd prolly be qualified, you fucking snitch ass, pussy ass *****.
> *


coming from the guy that snitches on his family and reports everything that goes around houston. to bad you didnt finish school, you would of been a good news reporter


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea sorry houston stylez i couldnt make it either. see yall next time. when r we gona play poker again? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 6 2008, 09:50 PM~11025339
> *coming from the guy that snitches on his family and reports everything that goes around houston. to bad you didnt finish school, you would of been a good news reporter
> *


so where you hear i didn't finish school? since your ass know so much about me?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

did anybody go to tha parade in northside on friday 4th of july. pics anybody, i didnt make it but my car did just wanted to know how it went down.... :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 6 2008, 08:59 PM~11025403
> *did anybody go to tha parade in northside on friday 4th of july. pics anybody, i didnt make it but my car did just wanted to know how it went down.... :dunno:
> *


didnt know there was one...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2008, 11:00 PM~11025415
> *didnt know there was one...
> *


yeah there was one i even heard it came out on channel 11 news...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone has a monte carlo sc driver door with manual windows for sale


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2008, 09:32 AM~11021513
> *YOU KNOW WE ALREADY THERE.......
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 6 2008, 08:59 PM~11025403
> *did anybody go to tha parade in northside on friday 4th of july. pics anybody, i didnt make it but my car did just wanted to know how it went down.... :dunno:
> *





nobody had camera but chochi was puttin on a show in your car :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 6 2008, 09:08 PM~11025467
> *yeah there was one i even heard it came out on channel 11 news...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 6 2008, 11:16 PM~11025533
> *nobody had camera but chochi was puttin on a show in your car :cheesy:
> *


yeah i heard, thats cool homie....  see u soon


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 6 2008, 09:20 PM~11025584
> *yeah i heard, thats cool homie....  see u soon
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Layin'_Low_'81, MIJITODEHOUSTON, KRAZYTOYZ


i got a primered '63 you might be interested in :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 6 2008, 10:08 PM~11025467
> *yeah there was one i even heard it came out on channel 11 news...
> *


video or it didnt happen


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

GOTTA HOMEBOY NEEDS A RIDE UNDER 2GS IF YOU GOT SOMETHIN SEND ME A PIC WIT A PRICE


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pics from the show http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_0929.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_0809.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1012.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_0804.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_0814.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1059.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1079.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1089.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1102.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1094.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1108.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1128.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1130.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1237.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1147.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1149.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1150.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1151.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1153.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1157.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1165.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope I did this right. First time to every try this. Will post more pics later.


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1168.jpg


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll361/L...cs/IMG_1170.jpg


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Jul 6 2008, 06:24 PM~11024113
> *JUST WANT TO SAY THANX TO ALL CAR CLUBS AN SOLO RIDERS DAT SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT AT HOUSTON STYLEZ 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 7 2008, 08:20 AM~11027056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hola!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2008, 07:50 AM~11027346
> *si
> *


speak eglish :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jul 7 2008, 09:57 AM~11027368
> *speak eglish  :uh:
> *


QUE ONDA PERRA WALLY?


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2008, 09:49 AM~11027345
> *Hola!
> *


hola honey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 7 2008, 10:05 AM~11027401
> *hola honey
> *


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2008, 10:07 AM~11027408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao 

ok latina im sorry hola latina :ugh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*MADE IN MEXICO??* :dunno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 7 2008, 10:14 AM~11027435
> *lmao
> 
> ok latina im sorry hola latina  :ugh:
> *


no seas mamona pinche enana. :buttkick:


----------



## YeahItsaCobalt (Jul 6, 2008)

Good Pics Thanks


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2008, 10:15 AM~11027440
> *no seas mamona pinche enana.  :buttkick:
> *


dont trip gabby your still my #1 hooka


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 7 2008, 10:22 AM~11027482
> *dont trip gabby your still my #1 hooka
> *


& you're still my #1 chaparita consentida.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 7 2008, 09:05 AM~11027401
> *hola honey
> *


Hey! How you been? :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2008, 10:07 AM~11027408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2008, 10:58 AM~11027656
> *Hey! How you been? :cheesy:
> *


good and yourself?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2008, 08:07 AM~11027408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TAN TA RAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 7 2008, 11:03 AM~11027682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT'S UP CHINO?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 7 2008, 10:11 AM~11027731
> *good and yourself?
> *


I'm good too. Jus workin and taking care of my little one. You know how it is. Planning another Disney vacation but in florida this time. Hopefully we won't be swept away in a hurricane.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2008, 09:33 AM~11027852
> *I'm good too. Jus workin and taking care of my little one. You know how it is. Planning another Disney vacation but in florida this time. Hopefully we won't be swept away in a hurricane.
> *


bend over and you won't blow away


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 09:36 AM~11027864
> *bend over and you won't blow away
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 6 2008, 10:14 PM~11025506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good job Juan!! :thumbsup: I told you you could edit the flyer yourself and not need me....I been so busy trying to get moved, with Wego, hiring help for NMEIMAGE, etc etc. Once our baby comes in December, I am prolly gonna be outta comission for a good long while. I am glad you were able to pull it off.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 7 2008, 11:25 AM~11027806
> *WHAT'S UP CHINO?
> *


chillin, what it be with you?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2008, 11:33 AM~11027852
> *I'm good too. Jus workin and taking care of my little one. You know how it is. Planning another Disney vacation but in florida this time. Hopefully we won't be swept away in a hurricane.
> *


must be nice


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jul 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11019080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SLIM....................................................................... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 7 2008, 10:49 AM~11027607
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 7 2008, 11:36 AM~11027864
> *bend over and you won't blow away
> *


AY BUEY!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2008, 10:59 AM~11028421
> *AY BUEY!
> *


QUE PASO CAPITAN???????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2008, 01:11 PM~11028523
> *QUE PASO CAPITAN???????
> *


No soy Capitan, soy General.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2008, 08:58 AM~11027656
> *Hey! How you been? :cheesy:
> *


been bending you over


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 7 2008, 11:37 AM~11028232
> *must be nice
> *


Anything for my son. He deserves a little vacation


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody selling some 14x7 daytons with knock off and adapters for a 73 impala


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Cartier how's your little one doin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2008, 02:01 PM~11028968
> *Cartier how's your little one doin?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

shes doing good she gets to go home tomorrow for a couple of days before her treatment starts again at least she will be home for her birthday next monday thanxs 4 asking


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2008, 11:56 AM~11028931
> *Anything for my son. He deserves a little vacation
> *


your nalgas needs one too mija!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 7 2008, 02:21 PM~11029108
> *shes doing good she gets to go home tomorrow for a couple of days before her treatment  starts again at least she will be home for her birthday  next monday thanxs 4 asking
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2008, 11:13 AM~11028538
> *No soy Capitan, soy General.
> *


HA......GENERAL POOPICS...........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2008, 02:13 PM~11029058
> *:ugh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2008, 12:49 PM~11028319
> *SLIM....................................................................... :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 7 2008, 12:37 PM~11028229
> *chillin, what it be with you?
> *


READY TO DRINK MY PROBLEMS AWAY........... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2008, 01:01 PM~11028968
> *Cartier how's your little one doin?
> *


thats out of line. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 7 2008, 12:58 PM~11029380
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 7 2008, 01:21 PM~11029108
> *shes doing good she gets to go home tomorrow for a couple of days before her treatment  starts again at least she will be home for her birthday  next monday thanxs 4 asking
> *


That's good to hear. Wish and hope the best for her.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 7 2008, 03:05 PM~11029420
> *READY TO DRINK MY PROBLEMS AWAY........... :biggrin:
> *


word


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 7 2008, 02:58 PM~11029380
> *:uh:
> *


i see ya lookin with ya lookin ass...........................enjoy the show............just need to get a few more things in order.......complete 06 frontclip.... quaters....trunklid........ tail lights aint cheap......but im stackin...........just need 3 g's more and i'll have the money for quaters and the install.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2008, 01:16 PM~11029501
> *i see ya lookin with ya lookin ass...........................enjoy the show............just need to get a few more things in order.......complete 06 frontclip.... quaters....trunklid........ tail lights aint cheap......but im stackin...........just need 3 g's more and i'll have the money for quaters and the install.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 7 2008, 04:49 PM~11030146
> *:biggrin:
> *


LS SOUNDING PRETTY GOOD AFTER COMING FROM MUFFLER SHOP.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2008, 02:55 PM~11029770
> *:uh:
> *


thats your homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 7 2008, 04:00 PM~11030201
> *LS SOUNDING PRETTY GOOD AFTER COMING FROM MUFFLER SHOP.......... :biggrin:
> *


just needs gas tank, taillight, paint, and new interior,13's.. and it'd be almost nice as my old ls.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 7 2008, 03:00 PM~11030201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 7 2008, 04:26 PM~11030383
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2008, 01:16 PM~11029501
> *i see ya lookin with ya lookin ass...........................enjoy the show............just need to get a few more things in order.......complete 06 frontclip.... quaters....trunklid........ tail lights aint cheap......but im stackin...........just need 3 g's more and i'll have the money for quaters and the install.....
> *


MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they trippin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 03:39 PM~11030490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen ur ass at the show creeping on the capala couldnt even get out to say whats up to a layitlow homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 7 2008, 07:52 PM~11031594
> *seen ur ass at the show creeping on the capala couldnt even get out to say whats up to a layitlow homie
> *


el compa needs one of these

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhtIzrfgJmM&feature=related


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 7 2008, 06:52 PM~11031594
> *seen ur ass at the show creeping on the capala couldnt even get out to say whats up to a layitlow homie
> *


i was only there for business, and bailed out to hospital. family member not doing well. your friendly ass can say hi next time you see me. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 07:18 PM~11032445
> *i was only there for business, and bailed out to hospital.  family member not doing well.    your friendly ass can say hi next time you see me.  :uh:
> *


damm bro sorry to hear that hope they get better .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 7 2008, 08:25 PM~11032517
> *damm bro sorry to hear that hope they get better .
> *


thanks.. and yeah,its my old man.. had mild stroke, he doing better.. heart stopped on em a few times. but getting better every day. didnt loose his trigga finger.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Devious Sixty8 :wave: 


Thanks for my Super Bitch hat!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 PM~11032638
> *Devious Sixty8 :wave:
> Thanks for my Super Bitch hat!!!
> *


shhh.. these ****** can't know i did something nice. WTF


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 07:49 PM~11032819
> *shhh..      these ****** can't know i did something nice.  WTF
> *


Your an a$$ i'm a bitch its ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

might be bbq'n at my crib sat.. me, cooler of coronas and like 32 lb's of fajitas.. just for myself.. but if some of ya'll come i might share..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 08:49 PM~11032819
> *shhh..      these ****** can't know i did something nice.  WTF
> *


o' sucka fo love


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 7 2008, 08:51 PM~11032851
> *o' sucka fo love
> *


LOL!

i said the same the other day....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 07:51 PM~11032850
> *might be bbq'n at my crib sat..    me, cooler of coronas and like 32 lb's of fajitas..      just for myself.. but if some of ya'll come i might share..
> *


How about delivery? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 07:51 PM~11032850
> *might be bbq'n at my crib sat..    me, cooler of coronas and like 32 lb's of fajitas..      just for myself.. but if some of ya'll come i might share..
> *


ill be there, tell your cousin or who ever he was to be there again so i can break him down on the dice game, as usual.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2008, 08:56 PM~11032923
> *ill be there, tell your cousin or who ever he was to be there again so i can break him down on the dice game, as usual.
> *


7-11


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 7 2008, 08:54 PM~11032896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uncle..and he'll be there. making him pay for everything.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 07:29 PM~11032566
> *thanks.. and yeah,its my old man.. had mild stroke,  he doing better..    heart stopped on em a few times.  but getting better every day.    didnt loose his trigga finger.
> *


my prayers to him dawg glad to know he is better .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 08:01 PM~11033006
> *:uh:    dont make me get you babe on you.
> :uh:  i'll make lone star delivery plates in da lac.
> uncle..and he'll be there.  making him pay for everything.
> *


i dont make deliveries but i been itchin to make a house call


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2008, 09:55 PM~11025379
> *yea sorry houston stylez i couldnt make it either. see yall next time. when r we gona play poker again?  :uh:
> *


whenever u ready


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 08:01 PM~11033006
> *:uh:    dont make me get you babe on you.
> :uh:  i'll make lone star delivery plates in da lac.
> uncle..and he'll be there.  making him pay for everything.
> *



joey?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 7 2008, 09:03 PM~11033027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah,the rough ryder. lone broke em for like 4 bills one night.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I knew I'd find you here. Hey on August 2nd Buffalo Fred's is having a fundraiser and the guy hosting it asked me to see if I could find a couple of cars to display at the BBQ. It starts at 11 am so I would show up a few minutes ahead of time. He would like a couple of custom bikes too. Motorcycles and lowrider bikes. 

They are having Johnny and the Heart breakers and other bands. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

11 am or 11pm.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 08:29 PM~11033392
> *u aint gotta kiss ass, you can come for bbq too.
> :0
> yeah,the rough ryder.    lone broke em for like 4 bills one night.
> *


that foo was doin the same thing sat nite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 7 2008, 09:35 PM~11033475
> *I knew I'd find you here.  Hey on August 2nd Buffalo Fred's is having a fundraiser and the guy hosting it asked me to see if I could find a couple of cars to display at the BBQ.  It starts at 11 am so I would show up a few minutes ahead of time.  He would like a couple of custom bikes too.  Motorcycles and lowrider bikes.
> 
> They are having Johnny and the Heart breakers and other bands.  Sounds like a good time.
> *


never heard of the place. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 7 2008, 09:36 PM~11033490
> *that foo was doin the same thing sat nite
> *


how much you loose? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2008, 09:36 PM~11033488
> *11 am or 11pm.....
> *


said bbq, so AM..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 08:39 PM~11033529
> *how much you loose?  :uh:
> *


nothing i don't play


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 7 2008, 09:54 PM~11033778
> *nothing i don't play
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 08:51 PM~11033730
> *said bbq, so AM..
> *


when i bbq its at 11pm...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2008, 03:16 PM~11029501
> *i see ya lookin with ya lookin ass...........................enjoy the show............just need to get a few more things in order.......complete 06 frontclip.... quaters....trunklid........ tail lights aint cheap......but im stackin...........just need 3 g's more and i'll have the money for quaters and the install.....
> *


more info on this might make them look like twins!! come on dont hate puto, let me in on some more info! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2008, 06:35 PM~11030968
> *MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


dont worry homie, i can do that too!!! money talks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2008, 09:57 PM~11033830
> *when i bbq its at 11pm...
> *


not fundraisers. those are usually outside bars or ice houses afternoons on weekends. reason they get the spot is usually cause business is slow that time.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Jul 7 2008, 08:35 PM~11033475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 09:01 PM~11033006
> *:uh:    dont make me get you babe on you.
> *


Ha! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2008, 10:17 PM~11034072
> *Ha! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

blah..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :werd: :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 8 2008, 08:39 AM~11036063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many pounds ounces? :happysad:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 8 2008, 08:39 AM~11036063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that kid adpoted?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 8 2008, 07:39 AM~11036063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 08:46 AM~11036093
> *thats racist
> *


 :uh: 

just another black man holding a watermelon


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

That homie sic showing luv and affection :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 8 2008, 07:47 AM~11036099
> *:uh:
> 
> just another black man holding a watermelon
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol... yall crazy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 8 2008, 07:39 AM~11036063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aw that's too cute!


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

your retarded..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 07:46 AM~11036093
> *thats racist
> *


Canibalistic too :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 09:14 AM~11036496
> *your retarded..
> *


 :biggrin: 


What's up fool?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2008, 09:04 AM~11036789
> *:biggrin:
> What's up fool?
> *


nuttin.. just got some lunch


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2008, 09:04 AM~11036789
> *:biggrin:
> What's up fool?
> *


MY TIN~TAN


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 05:14 PM~11030291
> *just needs gas tank, taillight, paint, and new interior,13's.. and it'd be almost nice as my old ls.
> *


DON'T NEED GAS TANK, NEW TAILLIGHTS IN THE MAIL AND GOING TO GET NEW PAINT THIS WEEKEND. AND INTERIOR AND NO 13'S AND WILL BE BETTER THEN YOUR *ARE YOU HOT *PINK OLD LS..... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 7 2008, 05:26 PM~11030383
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 10:25 AM~11036914
> *nuttin.. just got some lunch
> *


What's for lunch?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2008, 09:44 AM~11037057
> *What's for lunch?
> *


chile..............


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 8 2008, 09:44 AM~11037049
> *
> *


wasss up pac


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2008, 09:44 AM~11037057
> *What's for lunch?
> *


dezzzzzzz nutttsssssssssssssssss

naw i had burger king chicken tenders


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 8 2008, 12:00 PM~11037168
> *wasss up pac
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE. TRYING TO THINGS DONE...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 8 2008, 10:44 AM~11037057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 8 2008, 10:43 AM~11037043
> *DON'T NEED GAS TANK,  NEW TAILLIGHTS IN THE MAIL AND GOING TO GET NEW PAINT THIS WEEKEND. AND INTERIOR AND NO 13'S AND WILL BE BETTER THEN YOUR ARE YOU HOT PINK OLD LS..... :0
> *


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne hold up.. sic i found perfect paint job for el sicko..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 07:51 PM~11032850
> *might be bbq'n at my crib sat..    me, cooler of coronas and like 32 lb's of fajitas..      just for myself.. but if some of ya'll come i might share..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: greedy bastard...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 10:36 AM~11037468
> *mayne hold up.. sic i found perfect paint job for el sicko..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: watamobile...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 8 2008, 11:41 AM~11037494
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: watamobile...
> *


ther interior is even red.. mayne..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 8 2008, 10:41 AM~11037495
> *
> *


where u been slut..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 8 2008, 11:46 AM~11037528
> *where u been slut..
> *


THIS NIKKA SAID SLUT!...LMAO!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 8 2008, 10:55 AM~11037580
> *THIS NIKKA SAID SLUT!...LMAO!
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 8 2008, 11:55 AM~11037583
> *
> *


  

what's up playa?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 10:36 AM~11037468
> *mayne hold up.. sic i found perfect paint job for el sicko..
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt even realize it was a watermelon at first


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 11:06 AM~11037224
> *dezzzzzzz nutttsssssssssssssssss
> 
> naw i had burger king chicken tenders
> *


Lol! Fker!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 11:30 AM~11037430
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


Lol! 

What's up Heavy D?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 11:26 AM~11037838
> *i didnt even realize it was a watermelon at first
> *


yea.........right........u prolly tried to take a bite out of the compooter screen.........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 11:36 AM~11037468
> *mayne hold up.. sic i found perfect paint job for el sicko..
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2008, 11:33 AM~11037912
> *yea.........right........u prolly tried to take a bite out of the compooter screen.........
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe black folk know something we dont...

"The chemicals in watermelon work much like Viagra..... The director of texas a&m's fruit and vegetable improvement center has Discovered that watermelons have an ingredient that delivers viagra like Effects and may even increase libido.
"Maybe you need to raise the price." There is a catch...The phyto-nutrient called citrulline that relaxes the blood Vessels is found in highest concentrations in the part you generally don't Eat...The watermelon rind......Rinds are used in watermelon pickles........Scientists are working to breed watermelons with higher concentrations of Citruline in the flesh which may change luling's image from being known for Watermelons...To something else..... The researcher who conducted the study says the watermelon rind also has a beneficial effect on the heart. But no one seems very interested in that aspect right now."

Black folk+Increased Watermelon Consuption=Weller endowed 



The secret is out!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 8 2008, 02:39 PM~11038498
> *Maybe black folk know something we dont...
> 
> "The chemicals in watermelon work much like Viagra..... The director of texas a&m's fruit and vegetable improvement center has Discovered that watermelons have an ingredient that delivers viagra like Effects and may even increase libido.
> ...


Did you come up with that part? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11037892
> *Lol!
> 
> What's up Heavy D?
> *


 :uh: thats Dlicious to you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 02:11 PM~11038768
> *:uh:  thats Dlicious to you.
> *


 :ugh: 

Uh no.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heavy d lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 8 2008, 12:39 PM~11038498
> *Maybe black folk know something we dont...
> 
> "The chemicals in watermelon work much like Viagra..... The director of texas a&m's fruit and vegetable improvement center has Discovered that watermelons have an ingredient that delivers viagra like Effects and may even increase libido.
> ...


hmmmmmmm wonder if u have to be black for the watermelon to give u the "effect".............. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 02:44 PM~11039044
> *heavy d lol
> *


$145


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 12:33 PM~11037446
> *:uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 01:55 PM~11039110
> *$145
> *


cash offer of 85 dollars, today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 02:57 PM~11039124
> *cash offer of 85 dollars, today.
> *


save that $85 for your hot date.. 


if she shows up.. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slim, lone star...
yall need the new big fish lowrider dvd your cars are on it... the whole dvd is the tulsa "I"ndividuals picnic.. looks like it was fun


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 02:06 PM~11039176
> *slim, lone star...
> yall need the new big fish lowrider dvd your cars are on it... the whole dvd is the tulsa "I"ndividuals picnic.. looks like it was fun
> *


any samples :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 02:03 PM~11039155
> *save that $85 for your hot date..
> if she shows up..    :uh:
> *


im talkin about cash money. its the 8th already i know your light bill is past due, let me help you out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 03:10 PM~11039206
> *im talkin about cash money.  its the 8th already i know your light bill is past due, let me help you out
> *


naw, paid that yesterday.. only $114.. how was your bill. :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 04:06 PM~11039176
> *slim, lone star...
> yall need the new big fish lowrider dvd your cars are on it... the whole dvd is the tulsa "I"ndividuals picnic.. looks like it was fun
> *


 :biggrin: ARE THEY PARKED OR ARE WE R"I"DIN THROUGH THE PARK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 02:11 PM~11039216
> *naw, paid that yesterday.. only $114..  how was your bill.    :roflmao:
> *


mine was about 140 but remember houses built after 1940 have central air :biggrin: 

so what up u know i need those cylinders


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 02:09 PM~11039201
> *any samples  :0
> *


naw... i could get u a copy..it showed errthang from the hotel to the club to the fight to the picnic to mike from az driving his clean hopper wit no brakes.. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 02:44 PM~11039044
> *heavy d lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 04:12 PM~11039225
> *mine was about 140 but remember houses built after 1940 have central air  :biggrin:
> 
> so what up u know i need those cylinders
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 03:12 PM~11039225
> *mine was about 140 but remember houses built after 1940 have central air  :biggrin:
> 
> so what up u know i need those cylinders
> *


$145 but cylinders aren't your problem. you have teflon or something else in your line. you need to bleed the system. dumbass.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 8 2008, 02:12 PM~11039223
> *:biggrin:  ARE THEY PARKED OR ARE WE R"I"DIN THROUGH THE PARK
> *


i was fast forwarding through it and seen em parked and then i skipped scenes..lol..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2008, 03:13 PM~11039230
> *:biggrin:
> *


know wut monica.. fk you.. someone give me the hurt feelings report.. :tears: 

thought we was cool, esp after you text other day, cause you wanted to come booze liquor with mme.. sorry i had to turn you down.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 02:13 PM~11039228
> *naw... i could get u a copy..it showed errthang from the hotel to the club to the fight to the picnic to rick from az driving his clean hopper wit no brakes.. :0
> *


yea he was slidin thru the hotel lot..

ima have to get it, how do i get in contact with big fish


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 02:15 PM~11039253
> *yea he was slidin thru the hotel lot..
> 
> ima have to get it, how do i get in contact with big fish
> *


shit u can call him... i seen his ass yesterday at individualneil shop :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 02:13 PM~11039238
> *$145  but cylinders aren't your problem. you have teflon or something else in your line.  you need to bleed the system.  dumbass.
> *


i bled the lines yesterday, fuck stick


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2008, 01:31 PM~11037892
> *Lol!
> 
> What's up Heavy D?
> *


wah ha ha ha brilliant!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got an idea, slim how bout u go ahead and get it, then let me borrow it...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 04:12 PM~11039225
> *mine was about 140 but remember houses built after 1940 have central air  :biggrin:
> 
> so what up u know i need those cylinders
> *


 :roflmao: foo lives in a shack


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 03:16 PM~11039263
> *i bled the lines yesterday, fuck stick
> *


then you need better slow downs.. just so happen to have a few parker faucets left. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 03:17 PM~11039279
> *i got an idea, slim how bout u go ahead and get it, then let me borrow it...
> *


then you let me borrow it.. and i'll dub it, 917239471923478912347 times..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 02:17 PM~11039279
> *i got an idea, slim how bout u go ahead and get it, then let me borrow it...
> *


they only like 5-10 bucks  ill sell it to you for 12 lol.. bcuz it has sentimental value :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 04:17 PM~11039279
> *i got an idea, slim how bout u go ahead and get it, then let me borrow it...
> *


BITCH U STILL GOT MY OTHER DVD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 8 2008, 03:17 PM~11039286
> *:roflmao: foo lives in a shack
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 8 2008, 02:21 PM~11039317
> *BITCH U STILL GOT MY OTHER DVD
> *


 :biggrin: funny shit was when the bitch at the club was holla'n at pooh and got slapped.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 8 2008, 03:20 PM~11039314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


midget porn huh? he tried to get me to watch it with me.. said fk no.. and left..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 04:22 PM~11039326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow that is all you got? thought you would come up with something new.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 8 2008, 02:21 PM~11039317
> *BITCH U STILL GOT MY OTHER DVD
> *


what dvd punk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> steep
> :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11039334
> *wow that is all you got? thought you would come up with something new.
> *


very dissapointed............ :yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 04:22 PM~11039328
> *:biggrin: funny shit was when the bitch at the club was holla'n at pooh and got slapped.. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 8 2008, 04:24 PM~11039343
> *:0
> *


whats the deal "Blacktion Jackson"?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 04:22 PM~11039328
> *:biggrin: funny shit was when the bitch at the club was holla'n at pooh and got slapped.. :0
> *


I WASENT AT THE CLUB.....HELL I DIDNT KNOW THEY WENT TO THE CLUB TILL THE NEXT DAY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 8 2008, 03:23 PM~11039334
> *wow that is all you got? thought you would come up with something new.
> *


yeah.. running low on material. like sic does :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 8 2008, 04:25 PM~11039348
> *whats the deal "Blacktion Jackson"?
> *


 :thumbsdown: :banghead: hno: :nosad: :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 8 2008, 04:17 PM~11039286
> *:roflmao: foo lives in a shack
> *


***** SAID SHACK...............BET I COULD THROW A ROCK AND KNOCK THAT BITCH DOWN.......THE WHOLE HOUSE! :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 8 2008, 02:24 PM~11039343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** had the camera all up in the club... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 02:28 PM~11039370
> *yeah..  running low on material.  like sic does  :angry:
> *


sic doesnt run low.. he runs out... so maybe you need to shut up for a while....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 04:20 PM~11039314
> *they only like 5-10 bucks   ill sell it to you for 12 lol.. bcuz it has sentimental value :biggrin:
> *


got to add on that sentimental value to pay for gas these days :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 04:30 PM~11039394
> *sic doesnt run low.. he runs out... so maybe you need to shut up for a while....
> *


*RYDAH OWNED*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 04:20 PM~11039314
> *they only like 5-10 bucks   ill sell it to you for 12 lol.. bcuz it has sentimental value :biggrin:
> *


GO AHEAD AND SEND ME ONE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 04:29 PM~11039386
> *
> ***** had the camera all up in the club... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 8 2008, 02:32 PM~11039407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back in L.A. straight west coastin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 8 2008, 03:30 PM~11039394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 02:48 PM~11039521
> *:uh:    how about you come shut me up?    :machinegun:
> x2
> *


u want a two piece hands or 10 piece metal???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11039247
> *know wut monica.. fk you..  someone give me the hurt feelings report..  :tears:
> 
> thought we was cool, esp after you text other day, cause you wanted to come booze liquor with mme..    sorry i had to turn you down.
> *


Hahaha! Its cool. I had some place else to go.  lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i pull my 45 and fu fu fu fu

and right before he die i fu fu fu fu



what u know about that slim


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah,* streetshow*, NIX CUSTOMS
wat up streetshow???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 8 2008, 02:28 PM~11039370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think they make hot pockets big enough


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 03:03 PM~11039630
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 8 2008, 03:57 PM~11039585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. too bad SLIM missed action went down after he left sat night.. had to check that *****.. 

oh, man said "fk UPS..dont talk to us about UPS.." lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 03:18 PM~11039737
> *:uh:
> mayne..  too bad SLIM missed action went down after he left sat night..  had to check that *****..
> 
> ...


bitch u dont even know what im talkin about..its a song :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 04:23 PM~11039777
> *bitch u dont even know what im talkin about..its a song  :uh:
> *


look here american idol.. i wasn't reffering to your singing, just saying.. o' got sold out on sat night and i'm booty hurt actin azz *****..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 04:41 PM~11039479
> *back in L.A. straight west coastin :biggrin:
> *


  

YOU SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT THAT 63 DOWN WITH LAST TIME......... :biggrin: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LOL

http://my.break.com/Content/view.aspx?ContentID=523005


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 8 2008, 03:26 PM~11039807
> *
> 
> YOU SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT THAT 63 DOWN WITH LAST TIME......... :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 04:28 PM~11039830
> *LOL
> 
> http://my.break.com/Content/view.aspx?ContentID=523005
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 04:28 PM~11039830
> *LOL
> 
> http://my.break.com/Content/view.aspx?ContentID=523005
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats northside hno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 04:58 PM~11039587
> *i pull my 45 and fu fu fu fu
> 
> and right before he die i fu fu fu fu
> ...


HA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 8 2008, 08:59 PM~11041539
> *si
> *


agree


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 8 2008, 05:02 PM~11040475
> *:cheesy:
> *


still aint called bout the top hu.........................


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so.. im gettin ready to repaint my car again..
i need some help on this one..
my fav colors are red n black..

interior is all kandy red.. so i cant paint the car that same color..

so..
should i paint it all black..with silver and candy red leaf..

or leave it two tone with the red patterns.

my rims later on will be red and black also.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 07:25 PM~11041786
> *so.. im gettin ready to repaint my car again..
> i need some help on this one..
> my fav colors are red n should i paint it all black..with silver and candy red leaf..
> ...




THATS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















WELL IF U MAY ASK....................IT LOOKS NICE THE WAY ITS RIGHT NOW........EVEN THO ITS SWIMMING POOL PAINT IT LOOKS NICE....LOL........JUST MY .2CENTS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2008, 07:35 PM~11041871
> *THATS RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WELL IF U MAY ASK....................IT LOOKS NICE THE WAY ITS RIGHT NOW........EVEN THO ITS SWIMMING POOL PAINT IT LOOKS NICE....LOL........JUST MY .2CENTS
> *


3 days of body work and its still straighter than most houston cars..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 07:37 PM~11041891
> *3 days of body work and its still straighter than most houston cars..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ..........BITCH.........I WAS FUCKIN WIT YA BLACK BOY............................ :tears: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 8 2008, 08:25 PM~11041786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 06:52 PM~11041445
> *thats northside  hno:
> *



We will have rent a cops. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2008, 07:42 PM~11041935
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: ..........BITCH.........I WAS FUCKIN WIT YA BLACK BOY............................ :tears:  :tears:
> *


i know but it does have a few waves..and some new dents..
but i love black..
so i dunno.. cant go wrong with all black


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11041968
> *already told you.. watermelon..    you can just add seeds to interior since its already red.
> :0
> *


no big pun..

so just lean back and eat a hot pocket


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 08:47 PM~11041982
> *no big pun..
> 
> so just lean back and eat a hot pocket
> *


Dam!!! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i say you paint that bitch burgundy numsayn cuz they never heard of me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 07:46 PM~11041979
> *i know  but it does have a few waves..and some new dents..
> but i love black..
> so i dunno..
> BUT I THOUGH U LIKED WHITE GIRLS?????????*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jul 8 2008, 08:46 PM~11041971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

don't forget the tailgate mural.. all minitrucks must have..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 08:00 PM~11042133
> *:uh:  i'll bring my 9 then.
> :uh:
> 
> ...


never


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 09:05 PM~11042173
> *never
> *


not even if it was a mural of white brawds holding watermelons? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 08:15 PM~11042263
> *not even if it was a mural of white brawds holding watermelons?    :0
> *


naw.. i could put a mural of you on there.. leanin back eatin a hot pocket.. with a nine in your hand and ham juice on the floor


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 8 2008, 05:32 PM~11039865
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 09:20 PM~11042316
> *naw.. i could put a mural of you on there.. leanin back eatin a hot pocket.. with a nine in your hand and ham juice on the floor
> *


but then what am i gonna do mural of? oh yeah.. i'll do mural of naked honeys feeding me hot wings at gunpoint..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 8 2008, 10:03 PM~11042774
> *mest up
> *


monica gonna model for it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 08:46 PM~11042604
> *but then what am i gonna do mural of? oh yeah.. i'll do mural of naked honeys feeding me hot wings at gunpoint..
> *


do a mural of you on cruches when u feel if ham juice.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 10:49 PM~11043174
> *do a mural of you on cruches when u feel if ham juice.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 10:07 PM~11042812
> *monica gonna model for it.
> *


You shouldn't talk bout the mans wifey like that. :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2008, 11:07 PM~11042812
> *monica gonna model for it.
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 06:02 AM~11044606
> *You shouldn't talk bout the mans wifey like that. :nono:
> *


you one that wrecked their home. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 9 2008, 07:11 AM~11044760
> *
> *


back to work


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2008, 07:07 AM~11044745
> *you one that wrecked their home.  :uh:
> *


Lol! Not me fool. I don't wreck homes. That's your speciality.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 07:15 AM~11044773
> *Lol! Not me fool. I don't wreck homes. That's your speciality.
> *


naw, not me.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2008, 06:13 AM~11044766
> *back to work
> *


yes sirm i think i put in the regal today to sand blast the belly :0 kind of tired from last night


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2008, 07:16 AM~11044778
> *naw, not me.
> *


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2008, 10:20 PM~11042316
> *naw.. i could put a mural of you on there.. leanin back eatin a hot pocket.. with a nine in your hand and ham juice on the floor
> *


don't let him sit on your tailgate. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 07:29 AM~11044813
> *don't let him sit on your tailgate.  :tears:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2008, 08:07 AM~11044745
> *you one that wrecked their home.  :uh:
> *


shes like a tornado, wrecken homes in her path :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2008, 07:45 AM~11044854
> *shes like a tornado, wrecken homes in her path  :0
> *


Lol! Shut up chino! I encourage all my married friends to stay together. Danny knows first hand what happens when they wanna leave the marriage. Lol! No thanks! Not looking for no drama in my life! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 09:02 AM~11044895
> *Lol! Shut up chino! I encourage all my married friends to stay together. Danny knows first hand what happens when they wanna leave the marriage. Lol! No thanks! Not looking for no drama in my life! :biggrin:
> *


right when you wrote that, "cyclone" came on the radio LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the irony is killing me


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 06:29 AM~11044813
> *don't let him sit on your tailgate.  :tears:
> *


AT THE HLC TOY DRIVE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MORE HLC EVENTS COMING SOON...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2008, 08:28 AM~11044981
> *right when you wrote that, "cyclone" came on the radio LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the irony is killing me
> *


 :uh: You remind me of a corny white boy.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 10:12 AM~11045172
> *:uh:  You remind me of a corny white boy.
> *



a bit racist :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jul 9 2008, 10:43 AM~11045305
> *a bit racist :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 08:12 AM~11045172
> *:uh:  You remind me of a corny white boy.
> *


the one that bent you over from northern califas?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 08:02 AM~11044895
> *Lol! Shut up chino! I encourage all my married friends to stay together. Danny knows first hand what happens when they wanna leave the marriage. Lol! No thanks! Not looking for no drama in my life! :biggrin:
> *


Dr Phil?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

That's me. Half Dr. Phil & half racist.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 10:35 AM~11045635
> *That's me. Half Dr. Phil & half racist.
> *


how much you charge for your "services?"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *dj short dog*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

what's up homie, I'm at home at lunch but getting ready to go by your crib right now to check out that cutlass.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jul 9 2008, 10:52 AM~11045766
> *how much you charge for your "services?"
> *


I think it depends if there is sentimental value or not :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 9 2008, 11:27 AM~11046075
> *I think it depends if there is sentimental value or not :biggrin:
> *


Sup dual?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 08:02 AM~11044895
> *Lol! Shut up chino! I encourage all my married friends to stay together. Danny knows first hand what happens when they wanna leave the marriage. Lol! No thanks! Not looking for no drama in my life! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yeah.. fk all that.. what started off as drunken booty calls.. turns into "lets go out to olive garden.. and imma bring my kid too".. then heffa talks marriage.. then i ditch em,and they go back to hubby.. to kiss him with same mouth she use to suck my dick with. least, thats probably way it goes down.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 9 2008, 11:27 AM~11046075
> *I think it depends if there is sentimental value or not :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2008, 11:36 AM~11046168
> *:uh:      yeah.. fk all that..  what started off as drunken booty calls..  turns into "lets go out to olive garden.. and imma bring my kid too"..    then heffa talks marriage..  then i ditch em,and they go back to hubby..  to kiss him with same mouth she use to suck my dick with.        least, thats probably way it goes down.
> *


Lol! Fk all that. Not looking for any of that. Hell not even lookin for a man much less a husband. 

Babe is the exception. :happysad: Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2008, 12:36 PM~11046168
> *:uh:      yeah.. fk all that..  what started off as drunken booty calls..  turns into "lets go out to olive garden.. and imma bring my kid too"..    then heffa talks marriage..  then i ditch em,and they go back to hubby..  to kiss him with same mouth she use to suck my dick with.        least, thats probably way it goes down.
> *


they must be some brave heffa's :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 01:03 PM~11046404
> *they must be some brave heffa's  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gotta dig throw the jungle of fat to find his in cock


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2008, 01:24 PM~11046569
> *gotta dig throw the jungle of fat to find his  in cock
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 9 2008, 01:33 PM~11046649
> *when you are fat u have to man otherwise the sweat builds up under the fat rolls and start to stink. and fat people sweat a lot. their rolls sweat. it can be damn near below zero out and there were atleast be 5 fat people that have sweat somewhere on their body
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh: :roflmao: 

Thanks Latin. I'm really happy you decided to pass along that information. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 01:43 PM~11046768
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks Latin. I'm really happy you decided to pass along that information. Lol!
> *


anything to help a cochina out. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 12:56 PM~11046886
> *anything to help a cochina out.  :cheesy:
> *


Memory loss already??  Lol! Wrong female fker! My hair is dark brown....not blonde.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 02:00 PM~11046934
> *Memory loss already??  Lol! Wrong female fker! My hair is dark brown....not blonde.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 9 2008, 12:03 PM~11046404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its his alzheimerz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2008, 02:10 PM~11047024
> *yup.
> so
> its his alzheimerz
> *


'TA CABRON! :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 12:00 PM~11046934
> *Memory loss already??  Lol! Wrong female fker! My hair is dark brown....not blonde.
> *


dam mija u sure do take the cochina thing serious hu...................guilty consience i think........hmmmmmmmmmmmm :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

agree


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 12:00 PM~11046934
> *Memory loss already??  Lol! Wrong female fker! My hair is dark brown....not blonde.
> *


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 12:42 PM~11047341
> *agree
> *


si.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:tongue:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd: NO FRAME WRAP???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 9 2008, 03:29 PM~11047799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when are you going to finish that montecamino?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 9 2008, 01:39 PM~11047895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope i be out by magnificos but will see :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 9 2008, 12:48 PM~11046268
> *Lol! Fk all that. Not looking for any of that. Hell not even lookin for a man much less a husband.
> 
> Babe is the exception. :happysad: Lol!
> *


so your a taco chaser? :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2008, 01:24 PM~11046569
> *gotta dig throw the jungle of fat to find his  in cock
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 9 2008, 03:57 PM~11048060
> *no is gona be a streetroad  :0
> *


WHEN YOU FINISH IT AND I FINISH MINE WANT TO RACE FOR PINK SLIPS........... :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2008, 02:33 PM~11048383
> *WHEN YOU FINISH IT AND I FINISH MINE WANT TO RACE FOR PINK SLIPS........... :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


you on but u gona need more than a 4.3 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 9 2008, 04:40 PM~11048447
> *you on but u gona need more than a 4.3 :0  :biggrin:
> *


you plan to put a gn engine in that?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 9 2008, 04:40 PM~11048447
> *you on but u gona need more than a 4.3 :0  :biggrin:
> *


OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHEN THE LS LEAVES THERE IS SOMETHING ELSE ALREADY IN THE WORKS........ :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 04:50 PM~11048535
> *you plan to put a gn engine in that?
> *


HE DON'T KNOW ABOUT THOSE. I HEARD IT WAS GOING TO PUT A FORD MOTOR IN IT...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2008, 04:56 PM~11048589
> *HE DON'T KNOW ABOUT THOSE. I HEARD IT WAS GOING TO PUT A FORD MOTOR IN IT...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :machinegun:
> *


I'll take yours and his pink slips then. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2008, 02:56 PM~11048589
> *HE DON'T KNOW ABOUT THOSE. I HEARD IT WAS GOING TO PUT A FORD MOTOR IN IT...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :machinegun:
> *


HE GON PUT A 5.SLO...........HA


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 9 2008, 02:50 PM~11048535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never mess with a gn nengine but i now the basics about supercharging but cold and hot it would be nice but too expensive and yes next year ya will see the street show at the track doing dem boys bad with a 302 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 04:58 PM~11048602
> *I'll take yours and his pink slips then.  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN IT'S READY WE CAN DO THIS....... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2008, 02:58 PM~11048606
> *HE GON PUT A 5.SLO...........HA
> *











:twak: :guns: :buttkick: ...








:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2008, 02:21 PM~11048264
> *so your a taco chaser?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 9 2008, 05:05 PM~11048669
> *got a 350 30 over ready to go in tomorrow . i hope it doesnt rain so i can clear the engine comparment and slap it in . power glide tranny  :biggrin: msd ignition system 4 barrel holly diamond series carburator. eldebrock high performance intake . flows and headers oh cant forget the chrome dress up from auto zone lol :biggrin:
> well i should be done with the regal soon maybe by the weekend but then is going to the owner so i wont play with it that much IS SOLD
> 
> ...


NICE HAPPY MEAL COMBO. BUT THAT HOLLEY CARB......... :barf: 

THAT 302 IS GOING TO LAST 3 SEC. ON THE TRACK B4 IT LEAVES YOU AT THE STAGE LIGHT.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11048730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE SHITTED CHROME AND POLISH ON YOU GARAGE FLOOR..... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 9 2008, 03:12 PM~11048730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 302 CUBIC INCHES OF.................PURE SLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> NICE HAPPY MEAL COMBO. BUT THAT HOLLEY CARB......... :barf:
> 
> THAT 302 IS GOING TO LAST 3 SEC. ON THE TRACK B4 IT LEAVES YOU AT THE STAGE LIGHT.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 :uh: 


> LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE SHITTED CHROME AND POLISH ON YOU GARAGE FLOOR..... :uh:
> 
> :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11048729
> *WHEN IT'S READY WE CAN DO THIS....... :biggrin:
> *


what are you planning to race with? the LS? the safari jeep?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 05:31 PM~11048895
> *what are you planning to race with?  the LS?  the safari jeep?
> *


Foo gonna go offroadin while everybody sticks to the road


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayne* caprice needs to go


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2008, 01:16 PM~11029501
> *i see ya lookin with ya lookin ass...........................enjoy the show............just need to get a few more things in order.......complete 06 frontclip.... quaters....trunklid........ tail lights aint cheap......but im stackin...........just need 3 g's more and i'll have the money for quaters and the install.....
> *


o my son is getting big going for the 06 front clip!! i see you son make your daddy proud!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2008, 07:51 PM~11049929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make it happen homie !!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 9 2008, 08:17 PM~11050145
> *o my son is getting big going for the 06 front clip!! i see you son make your daddy proud!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


boy please .........you still kickin yoself in tha ass cuz u traded yo lincoln for a gbody...........i still cant see 40 inches........must have bumped yo damn head :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 9 2008, 08:47 PM~11050391
> *:biggrin:
> *


oh friendly ass *****!! u still my homie.... :biggrin: what u up too,,....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2008, 08:48 PM~11050401
> *boy please .........you still kickin yoself in tha ass cuz u traded yo lincoln for a gbody...........i still cant see 40 inches........must have bumped yo damn head :uh:
> *


easy on him slim there was more than a g body in tha trade, there was a lot of friendship....  that my white homie...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2008, 05:51 PM~11049929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 9 2008, 08:51 PM~11050435
> *easy on him slim there was more than a g body in tha trade, there was a lot of friendship....  that my white homie...
> *


since we such good friend i'll trade u tha fire cheif for a honda......ha  if we looked up dipshit in the dictionary........i wonder whos picture we would see


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2008, 07:08 PM~11050551
> *since we such good friend i'll trade u tha fire cheif for a honda......ha  if we looked up dipshit in the dictionary........i wonder whos picture we would see
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2008, 06:04 PM~11050032
> *Barf-tastic, all that work to end up not doing it right... what a shame
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2008, 09:08 PM~11050551
> *since we such good friend i'll trade u tha fire cheif for a honda......ha  if we looked up dipshit in the dictionary........i wonder whos picture we would see
> *


OK. THEN U TELL HIM!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0w3gjpFjV8


DAM THAT SUCKED..........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2008, 09:47 PM~11050875
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0w3gjpFjV8
> DAM THAT SUCKED..........
> *


FUCK IT JUST MAKE IT HOPPER..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2008, 08:47 PM~11050875
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0w3gjpFjV8
> DAM THAT SUCKED..........
> *


Now thats fucked up!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 9 2008, 08:05 PM~11051034
> *Now thats fucked up!!
> *


YEA LOOK LIKE HE AINT EVEN TRY AND BRAKE TILL DA LAST SECOND...........OH WELL FEEL BAD FOR THE CHEVY NOT THAT OTHER UGLY AS BUICK OR WHATEVER IT IS.................. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 9 2008, 06:48 PM~11050401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch... i felt that


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 05:31 PM~11048895
> *what are you planning to race with?  the LS?  the safari jeep?
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2008, 06:41 PM~11049430
> *Foo gonna go offroadin while everybody sticks to the road
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2008, 02:12 PM~11039225
> *mine was about 140 but remember houses built after 1940 have central air  :biggrin:
> 
> so what up u know i need those cylinders
> *



must be that touch screen thermostat :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2008, 09:34 PM~11051299
> *must be that touch screen thermostat :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2008, 08:55 PM~11051517
> *:uh:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2008, 10:34 PM~11051299
> *must be that touch screen thermostat :biggrin:
> *



no fucking mames queer :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2008, 10:08 PM~11051055
> *YEA LOOK LIKE HE AINT EVEN TRY AND BRAKE TILL DA LAST SECOND...........OH WELL FEEL BAD FOR THE CHEVY NOT THAT OTHER UGLY AS BUICK OR WHATEVER IT IS.................. :0
> *


looks like a mid 70's malibu


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 9 2008, 09:05 PM~11051645
> *no fucking mames queer :uh:
> *


always hatin  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2008, 09:05 PM~11051652
> *looks like a mid 70's malibu
> *


yea yea one them ugly thangs.......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 07:20 AM~11053623
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2008, 07:52 AM~11053700
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2008, 08:30 AM~11053841
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 18 2008, 09:17 AM~10896324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

la pantera rosa!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 10 2008, 07:11 AM~11053764
> *
> *


Hola!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2008, 08:41 AM~11053885
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


that's my homie narrons car shits crazy but its pink....same guy that owned the red on red grand marquis


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2008, 08:25 AM~11054052
> *that's my homie narrons car shits crazy but its pink....same guy that owned the red on red grand marquis
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2008, 08:21 AM~11054041
> *Hola!
> *


bring me cough drop,cough syrup, wings and rum. now!!


off work til wed next week.. and i'm fk'n sick. this is some b/s.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2008, 09:31 AM~11054071
> *bring me cough drop,cough syrup, wings and rum.      now!!
> off work til wed next week..  and i'm fk'n sick.  this is some b/s.
> *


one of them heffa's must have kissed you after they sucked their mans deek! :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 08:36 AM~11054098
> *one of them heffa's must have kissed you after they sucked their mans deek!  :burn:
> *


so much you know.. i dont kiss em.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2008, 09:47 AM~11054168
> *so much you know.. i dont kiss em.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2008, 09:21 AM~11054041
> *Hola!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP FELLAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda nix


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2008, 08:31 AM~11054071
> *bring me cough drop,cough syrup, wings and rum.      now!!
> off work til wed next week..  and i'm fk'n sick.  this is some b/s.
> *


Ha! ***** I aint the one! My ass was sick in Vegas so I know how ya feeling. Jus got well after bout 3 weeks of being sick.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2008, 08:42 AM~11054455
> *Ha! ***** I aint the one! My ass was weak in Vegas so I know how ya feeling. Jus got well after bout 3 weeks of being with sic.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Damn Sic you musta wore Hny out if she just recuperating.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 09:56 AM~11054559
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha! Good one.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 10 2008, 09:23 AM~11054770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 08:32 AM~11053852
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2008, 09:47 AM~11054168
> *so much you know.. i dont kiss em.
> *


IF NOT YOU MUST HAVE LICKED HER........... :burn:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2008, 09:29 AM~11054065
> *:uh:
> *


hey fuck u 2 tons of fun.....have and nightmares of being locked in ballys total fitness


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2008, 09:29 AM~11054065
> *:uh:
> *


hey fuck u 2 tons of fun.....have and nightmares of being locked in ballys total fitness


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 10 2008, 10:02 AM~11055149
> *hey fuck u 2 tons of fun.....have and nightmares of being locked in ballys total fitness
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 10 2008, 12:41 PM~11055511
> *
> *


que onda juanito?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 9 2008, 06:49 PM~11050411
> *oh friendly ass *****!! u still my homie.... :biggrin: what u up too,,....
> *


thinking of going double???   and when i get tha gray one out let it single :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 11:24 AM~11055868
> *que onda juanito?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhgJPRvaX2w
:uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2008, 11:57 AM~11056142
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhgJPRvaX2w
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

2000 TOWNCAR WENT MISSING........... :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 10 2008, 09:42 AM~11054455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk you happy feet.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2008, 11:57 AM~11056142
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhgJPRvaX2w
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HA THOSE BIG PIMP HOTCAKES TYPE OF HOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 12:24 PM~11055868
> *que onda juanito?
> *


sup sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2008, 01:15 PM~11056325
> *naw fk that.. get your ass over here..  before i gotta instruct your babe to lay the law down on ya.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

suckaaaaa ass *****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2008, 01:57 PM~11056142
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhgJPRvaX2w
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


hijuelachingada! :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 10 2008, 02:40 PM~11056563
> *sup sup
> *


aqui trabajando.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 01:25 PM~11055872
> *thinking of going double???    and when i get tha gray one out let it single :biggrin:
> *


sounds good, we dont hardly have any doubles but one that i can remember.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2008, 02:11 PM~11056283
> *2000 TOWNCAR WENT MISSING........... :dunno:
> *


LOCOS JUST CAME UP ON ANOTHER TOWN CAR!!!!98 OR 2000 DIDNT EVEN CHECK ALL THAT, CAUSE WAS AT A FAIR PRICE!!!!! :biggrin: NOT TALKING ABOUT MY BLACK ONE. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 02:34 PM~11057059
> *aqui trabajando.
> *


me too


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 04:05 PM~11057310
> *LOCOS JUST CAME UP ON ANOTHER TOWN CAR!!!!98 OR 2000 DIDNT EVEN CHECK ALL THAT, CAUSE WAS AT A FAIR PRICE!!!!! :biggrin: NOT TALKING ABOUT MY BLACK ONE. :0
> *


:0

LET ME GET THE BLACK ONE OUT OF YOU........ :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 02:34 PM~11057059
> *aqui trabajando.
> *


aqui jalandomela


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 02:05 PM~11057310
> *LOCOS JUST CAME UP ON ANOTHER TOWN CAR!!!!98 OR 2000 DIDNT EVEN CHECK ALL THAT, CAUSE WAS AT A FAIR PRICE!!!!! :biggrin: NOT TALKING ABOUT MY BLACK ONE. :0
> *


2002 is time for the homito to tear up sum plastic bumpers :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2008, 04:43 PM~11057639
> *2002 is time for the homito to tear up sum plastic bumpers  :0
> *


 :loco: :wow: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 11:25 AM~11055872
> *thinking of going double???    and when i get tha gray one out let it single :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

go go powerwheels


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 9 2008, 06:48 PM~11050401
> *boy please .........you still kickin yoself in tha ass cuz u traded yo lincoln for a gbody...........i still cant see 40 inches........must have bumped yo damn head :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :no:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 03:36 PM~11058074
> *go go  powerwheels
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SOME KIDS GONA B CLOWNING


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lil car gots more chrome than devious 68


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 04:36 PM~11058074
> *go go  powerwheels
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 03:42 PM~11058113
> *lil car gots more chrome than devious 68
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 10 2008, 03:53 PM~11058221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 10 2008, 05:53 PM~11058223
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que onda, how was the trip?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 10 2008, 06:54 PM~11058899
> *
> *


mijo!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy: papi?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 10 2008, 07:03 PM~11058991
> *:cheesy: papi?!?
> *


did your moms get the childsupport check? :ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 07:05 PM~11059008
> *did your moms get the childsupport check?  :ugh:
> *


i think the last one she got was in 1989 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 10 2008, 07:07 PM~11059026
> *i think the last one she got was in 1989  :angry:
> *


puto. i asked for a dna test. :buttkick: no dna test, no pan y frijolitos on the table.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 07:09 PM~11059051
> *puto.  i asked for a dna test.  :buttkick:  no dna test, no pan y frijolitos on the table.
> *


bitch im not messican, so your out of the picture


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 10 2008, 05:31 PM~11059213
> *bitch im not messican, so your out of the picture
> *


UR BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!HA I KNEW IT THATS Y YOU LIKE FOUR DOOR CARS!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2008, 07:51 PM~11059371
> *UR BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!HA I KNEW IT THATS Y YOU LIKE FOUR DOOR CARS!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :rant:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 10 2008, 05:52 PM~11059387
> *:rant:
> *


AND THATS THE BLACKNESS ATITUDE IN U COMING OUT RIGHT??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2008, 07:57 PM~11059423
> *AND THATS THE BLACKNESS ATITUDE IN U COMING OUT RIGHT??
> *


no salvadorian


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 05:06 PM~11058342
> *this is for our kid.
> *


I luv it! :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 04:42 PM~11058113
> *lil car gots more chrome than devious 68
> *


ok you o' imma paint my trim black cause i'm too broke to get it rechromed,but imma say i wanted it that way actin ass *****.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 10 2008, 05:09 PM~11059051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OK HOW ABOUT SOME POPUSAS ! * :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jul 10 2008, 06:00 PM~11059438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 10 2008, 06:06 PM~11059473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. it aint shit to get re chromed.. it was already in good condition.. but it would stand out better black next to silve flake you ass tard


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 07:04 PM~11059964
> *thought you would..
> 
> no.. it aint shit to get re chromed.. it was already in good condition.. but it would stand out better black next to silve flake you ass tard
> *


MAYNE....ITS GETTIN "HEAVY"IN HERE....... :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 10 2008, 06:00 PM~11059438
> *no salvadorian
> *


hijo ee puta bos zerote :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 10 2008, 07:31 PM~11059213
> *bitch im not messican, so your out of the picture
> *


gracias a dios. :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2008, 09:19 PM~11060077
> *gracias a dios.  :worship:
> *


I GUESS I'M THE ONLY ONE PAYING THAT LAY IT LOW CHILDSUPPORT........ :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2008, 07:14 PM~11060041
> *hijo ee puta bos zerote :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO JODAS VOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 10 2008, 03:33 PM~11058038
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


just for fun!!! :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 08:04 PM~11059964
> *thought you would..
> 
> no.. it aint shit to get re chromed.. it was already in good condition.. but it would stand out better black next to silve flake you ass tard
> *


 :0 BAWLIN!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

six years ago :0 













:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11060965
> *six years ago :0
> :cheesy:
> *


AND YOU POINT IS WHITE BOY......... :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2008, 11:10 PM~11061042
> *AND YOU POINT IS WHITE BOY......... :dunno:
> *


houston lowriders :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:20 PM~11061129
> *houston lowriders  :uh:
> *


 :angry: 

ONE DAY I WILL OWN A LOWRIDER.........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:20 PM~11061129
> *houston lowriders  :uh:
> *


idiot, we don't talk about cars in here :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2008, 09:28 PM~11061192
> *:angry:
> 
> ONE DAY I WILL OWN A LOWRIDER.........
> *


X2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2008, 04:43 PM~11057639
> *2002 is time for the homito to tear up sum plastic bumpers  :0
> *


YES SIR, AND CIRO IS GONNA JUICE HIS TOO!! :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 10 2008, 11:32 PM~11061220
> *X2
> *


I'M GOING TO STICK WITH OFFROADING SO IF A LOWRIDER GET'S IN MY WAY I CALL ROLLOVER THEY ASS........ :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:20 PM~11061129
> *houston lowriders  :uh:
> *


X2 WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO HOUSTON LOWRIDERS? I KNOW IN ABOUT TO GET SOME STUPID ANSWERS SO GO AHEAD!!! :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11061292
> *I'M GOING TO STICK WITH OFFROADING SO IF A LOWRIDER GET'S IN MY WAY I CALL ROLLOVER THEY ASS........ :biggrin:
> *


I say my car is OG but truth is i cant afford no wheels


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A SHOW GOING ON THIS WEEKEND? IF SO WHERE AND IS THERE A HOP? THANKS FOR THE INFO...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 10 2008, 11:45 PM~11061316
> *I say my car is OG but truth is i cant afford no wheels
> *


THE OG LOOK IS CLEAN ON YOUR RIDES..........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 10 2008, 09:46 PM~11061327
> *THE OG LOOK IS CLEAN ON YOUR RIDES..........
> *


one day...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 10 2008, 11:45 PM~11061316
> *I say my car is OG but truth is i cant afford no wheels
> *


BALLER ON A BUDGET...."BOAB"....... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 10 2008, 11:47 PM~11061334
> *one day...
> *



next week huh


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ONDA ROBERT, ANY WORD ON THE SHOW YET? :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 09:48 PM~11061340
> *BALLER ON A BUDGET...."BOAB"....... :biggrin:
> *


not even considered that :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 10 2008, 09:49 PM~11061352
> *next week huh
> *


hey why wont you and your daytons go fk yourself!



























:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 09:48 PM~11061340
> *BALLER ON A BUDGET...."BOAB"....... :biggrin:
> *


now son we all know you was like that too.. thats why i help you out!! :biggrin: :biggrin: thats why your in the town car :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 10 2008, 10:10 PM~11061042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


least you admit it.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up,, tony hows my car doing???!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 10 2008, 11:59 PM~11061454
> *now son we all know you was like that too.. thats why i help you out!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats why your in the town car  :cheesy:
> *


IF IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER THAN KEEP THINKING THAT WAY!!!ITS NOT "HOW U WANNA ROLL, ITS HOW U ROLL"!!!!SOMETHING U DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT HOMIE BUT DONT WORRY LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY FOR A LITTLE TRIP UP NORTH!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 10 2008, 11:47 PM~11061334
> *one day...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2008, 12:10 AM~11061523
> *IF IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER THAN KEEP THINKING THAT WAY!!!ITS NOT "HOW U WANNA ROLL, ITS HOW U ROLL"!!!!SOMETHING U DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT HOMIE BUT DONT WORRY LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY FOR A LITTLE TRIP UP NORTH!
> *


YOUR GOING TO HOP WITH THAT MAN ON THE HOOD OF YOUR CAR........ :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 11 2008, 12:09 AM~11061516
> *whats up,, tony hows my car doing???!
> *










see for ur self..



































oh by tha way,what car were u asking about? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 10:10 PM~11061523
> *IF IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER THAN KEEP THINKING THAT WAY!!!ITS NOT "HOW U WANNA ROLL, ITS HOW U ROLL"!!!!SOMETHING U DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT HOMIE BUT DONT WORRY LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY FOR A LITTLE TRIP UP NORTH!
> *


come on man you know when it comes to the cars i got you on the looks!!! and ill take it up there for you cand you can call me daddy to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 10:23 PM~11061603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok i see you been working on it :0 :0 .. when did you do that???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2008, 10:04 PM~11061489
> *least you admit it.
> *


hell i dont even own a impala, just put that on my signature to look cool! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 11 2008, 12:24 AM~11061609
> *come on man you know when it comes to the cars i got you on the looks!!! and ill take it up there for you cand you can call me daddy to  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know about that homie, look again..i think u spoke to soon, but u still my homie!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey tony, you want buy some 22's for tha black impala? $800


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 11 2008, 12:25 AM~11061625
> *ok i see you been working on it  :0  :0 .. when did you do that???
> *


n u know this mayne....  still alot to come!!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 10:26 PM~11061632
> *i dont know about that homie, look again..i think u spoke to soon, but u still my homie!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


well i see now :0 .. but you know we all ways are cool.. i need to work on the cutty come down and put some time in it for me :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 11 2008, 12:28 AM~11061640
> *Hey tony, you want buy some 22's for tha black impala? $800
> *


u have a pic? i do need some..they fit my baby caddy!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 10:29 PM~11061647
> *u have a pic? i do need some..they fit my baby caddy!!!
> *


there tha ones on my daily. no rub, good tires. ill send pic in morning.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 11 2008, 12:28 AM~11061644
> *well i see now :0 .. but you know we all ways are cool.. i need to work on the cutty come down and put some time in it for me  :biggrin:
> *


i can help u out homie u would have to bring it down here, but let me make some room first and i'll let u know when im ready..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 11 2008, 12:31 AM~11061653
> *there tha ones on my daily. no rub, good tires. ill send pic in morning.
> *


sounds good, hit me up with pics first thing in tha morning.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 10:33 PM~11061673
> *sounds good, hit me up with pics first thing in tha morning.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11061288
> *YES SIR, AND CIRO IS GONNA JUICE HIS TOO!! :cheesy:
> *


damm so LOCOS is gona line up the towncars keke should be getting his lifted soon too make that 6 towncars 90 and up im working on the 7th 98 or 99 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2008, 10:54 PM~11061788
> *damm so LOCOS is gona line up the towncars keke should be getting his lifted  soon too make that 6 towncars 90 and up im working on the 7th 98 or 99  :0
> *


sup homie


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 10 2008, 10:59 PM~11061812
> *sup homie
> *


sup nesto we should be getting back in track next week so look foward to be busy homie. we have to get both of the rides ready you should be catxching sun down 288 this summer and the chancla looking god at the hop pit :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Anybody know of an aftermarket A/C kit for cars or trucks?

I found this one so far but wanted to see if there are any others out there.

http://www.nostalgicairparts.com/air-condi...-system-451.php


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11060965
> *six years ago :0
> 
> 
> ...


first time I saw you and that car was at taco cabana near richmond. I was like "strange, white boy in a convert lac"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Finally Friday.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2008, 08:48 AM~11062595
> *first time I saw you and that car was at taco cabana near richmond. I was like "strange, white boy in a convert lac"
> *


HE STILL IS STRANGE WHITE BOY IN A COVERT LAC........... :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2008, 09:21 AM~11062708
> *HE STILL IS STRANGE WHITE BOY IN A COVERT LAC........... :scrutinize:
> *


True that, true that


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2008, 08:51 AM~11062609
> *Finally Friday.....
> *


:cheesy: yeay!
So where u takin me out to?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11060965
> *six years ago :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice color combo.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2008, 09:19 AM~11062990
> *:cheesy: yeay!
> So where u takin me out to?
> *


The same place we always go. Nowhere. Lol! 

So ready for this day to be over.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2008, 10:29 AM~11063052
> *The same place we always go. Nowhere. Lol!
> 
> So ready for this day to be over.
> *


NonChonayzowneD!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2008, 10:29 AM~11063052
> *The same place we always go. Nowhere. Lol!
> 
> So ready for this day to be over.
> *


so I guess we'll just stay at your place then? LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody got some capt/bucket seats.. something that will fit my elco..

or has seen some in a junkyard.. lmk..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2008, 10:01 AM~11063257
> *NonChonayzowneD!
> *


Lol! Loco.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2008, 09:06 AM~11063294
> *anybody got some capt/bucket seats.. something that will fit my elco..
> 
> or has seen some in a junkyard.. lmk..
> *


going to the yunk yard sunday i let u know if i find anything


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2008, 10:01 AM~11063260
> *so I guess we'll just stay at your place then? LOL
> *


 :ugh: Think again Chino! :nono:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 11 2008, 11:13 AM~11063340
> *going to the yunk yard sunday i let u know if i find anything
> *


 :0 

YOU GOING GET BOLTS AND RIM............


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2008, 11:19 AM~11063396
> *:ugh:  Think again Chino! :nono:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2008, 11:35 AM~11064000
> *
> *


 :uh: 

How's your stripper girlfriend?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2008, 12:50 PM~11064131
> *:uh:
> 
> How's your stripper girlfriend?
> *


YOU HURT THAT MAN FEEL'S YOU KNOW THAT SHE LEFT HIM...... :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2008, 12:02 PM~11064209
> *YOU HURT THAT MAN FEEL'S YOU KNOW THAT SHE LEFT HIM...... :around:
> *


Oops! My bad. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11064399
> *Oops! My bad. Lol!
> *


Chonayzowned part deux!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

BUFFALO FRED’S ICEHOUSE PRESENTS:
Lorenzo De Zavala’s 1st Annual 
Bar-B-Que Sale and Raffle. 



There will be Classic Cars and Custom Harleys

Where: 2708 N. Shepherd Dr.
When?: SATURDAY AUGUST 02, 2008
TIME?: 11:00AM UNTIL 09:00PM


COME OUT AND ENJOY THE MUSIC OF
“Johnny and the Heartbreakers” And “3rd Leg Band”
PLUS ENJOY GOOD FOOD AND LOTS OF FUN!
BEER, AND WINE ARE AVAILABLE FROM 
BUFFALO FRED’S


For information :Email = [email protected] Or visit our site at www.ldz1397.org


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 11 2008, 01:26 PM~11064425
> *“3rd Leg Band”</span>*
> PLUS ENJOY GOOD FOOD AND LOTS OF FUN!
> BEER, AND WINE ARE AVAILABLE FROM
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2008, 08:37 PM~11033504
> *never heard of the place.      :angel:
> *


It's heard of you and Rita.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11064451
> *It's heard of you and Rita.
> *



Whos Rita :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

3rd leg band.....interesting.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 11 2008, 01:43 PM~11064556
> *Whos Rita  :0
> *


a heffa blinded by alcohol.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Malo! Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 11 2008, 12:50 PM~11064131
> *:uh:
> 
> How's your stripper girlfriend?
> *


havent seen her in a while, but she still texts


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2008, 01:02 PM~11064209
> *YOU HURT THAT MAN FEEL'S YOU KNOW THAT SHE LEFT HIM...... :around:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11060965
> *six years ago :0
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when I first saw your Lecab down Richmond Ave., it was when I first brought out my lac. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 11 2008, 12:01 PM~11064735
> *havent seen her in a while, but she still texts
> *


LONG DISTANCE TEXTING RELATIONSHIP I C..........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 11 2008, 02:16 PM~11064854
> *LONG DISTANCE TEXTING RELATIONSHIP I C..........
> *


 :no:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2008, 12:43 PM~11064565
> *a heffa blinded by alcohol.
> *


Blinded?!? hmmm where does one find these heffas?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 11 2008, 02:28 PM~11064934
> *Blinded?!? hmmm where does one find these heffas?
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2008, 12:49 PM~11065075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 11 2008, 11:02 AM~11064209
> *YOU HURT THAT MAN FEEL'S YOU KNOW THAT SHE LEFT HIM...... :around:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2008, 11:43 AM~11064565
> *a heffa blinded by alcohol.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jul 11 2008, 03:49 PM~11065503
> *:buttkick:
> *


what's up fool. you ready for some humidity in your life again?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Jul 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11064451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told you before, that ain't my spot no more. its all about..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 11 2008, 03:13 PM~11065642
> *:uh:
> this cougar i met one night.
> told you before, that ain't my spot no more.    its all about..
> ...


Do they got any kinda specials?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 11 2008, 03:20 PM~11065687
> *Do they got any kinda specials?
> *


tues 2 for 1 wings thru they have specials on pitchers of beer.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 11 2008, 04:11 PM~11065633
> *what's up fool.  you ready for some humidity in your life again?
> *


DON'T INVITE HIM TO HOUSTON AGAIN. MAN'S A CLOWIN AT THE CLUB WITH THE LADIES. HAD ME LAUGHING ALL NIGHT........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 11 2008, 03:27 PM~11065330
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 11 2008, 12:34 AM~11061678
> *
> *


where you at homie? que paso con los pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if i want wings i walk to timmy chan in mo city texas.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Apr 9 2008, 08:03 PM~10377579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT POKE????????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 11 2008, 06:18 PM~11066452
> *GOT POKE????????
> *


no, those are 30s not 84s


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2008, 04:53 PM~11065882
> *if i want wings i walk to timmy chan in mo city texas.
> *


ha ***** u aint walkin nowhere


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 11 2008, 05:32 PM~11066553
> *ha ***** u aint walkin nowhere
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 11 2008, 04:22 PM~11066475
> *no, those are 30s not 84s
> *


SHUT UP SMARTASS!!!!!!!!!!!LOL





GOT SWANG????????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 11 2008, 06:40 PM~11066615
> *SHUT UP SMARTASS!!!!!!!!!!!LOL
> GOT SWANG????????
> *


no but i have 30s


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 11 2008, 04:40 PM~11066619
> *no but i have 30s
> *


HMMMMMMMMMMM LETME PUT EM ON DA LAC SO I CAN SWANG AND A SWANG AND A SWANG TO DA LEFT.........






















:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2008, 03:53 PM~11065882
> *if i want wings i walk to timmy chan in mo city texas.
> *


like ones you had at crib ya'll pussies never ate cause ya'll crying that they too hot? but i knocked down about a dozen. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 11 2008, 05:22 PM~11066475
> *no, those are 30s not 84s
> *


snitch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 11 2008, 04:22 PM~11065698
> *tues 2 for 1 wings thru  they have specials on pitchers of beer.
> *


SNITCH!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...pZzkMlCv4GHWf0K


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11066774
> *snitch!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 Here we go again


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 11 2008, 05:40 PM~11066619
> *no but i have 30s
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:rant:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 11 2008, 09:13 AM~11063340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwready!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

what it do tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

hey king james, i'll trade u the truck for MOST WANTED!!!! :biggrin: IT MORE UR STYLE ANYWAYZ....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 11 2008, 10:53 PM~11068660
> *what it do tony
> *


JUST HERE FKN AROUND, U KNOW. :biggrin: NEED MOST WANTED BACK, WHAT U NEED? FOR REAL LET ME KNOW..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11068684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pobre guero..............wachale tony he just might do it.........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I KNOW U WANT IT....BIG TEXAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 11 2008, 11:02 PM~11068733
> *pobre guero..............wachale tony he just might do it.........
> *


EH VALE LA PENA INTENTARLE QUE NO? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11068684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill do it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 11 2008, 09:11 PM~11068820
> *ill do it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and for some reason............i dont think he playing............ :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 11 2008, 09:21 PM~11068889
> *and for some reason............i dont think he playing............ :uh:
> *


well not for the cutty


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 11 2008, 11:21 PM~11068889
> *and for some reason............i dont think he playing............ :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 11 2008, 11:11 PM~11068820
> *ill do it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL EVEN TROW IT ON MY TRAILER AND HAUL IT TO TX CITY FOR U AT NO COST.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

my wagon
92 caprice wagon bagged. PM for info or offers


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2008, 09:52 PM~11069095
> *I'LL EVEN TROW IT ON MY TRAILER AND HAUL IT TO TX CITY FOR U AT NO COST.
> *


pk but your not getting the cutty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bet tony will have the cutty back in about 2 weeks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2008, 09:52 PM~11069095
> *I'LL EVEN TROW IT ON MY TRAILER AND HAUL IT TO TX CITY FOR U AT NO COST.
> *


if its like dat come pick up la chancla and take it to benjis :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 11 2008, 11:08 PM~11069205
> *my wagon on CL
> 92 caprice wagon bagged. PM for info or offers
> *


hmmm


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Devious Sixty8 :wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 02:42 AM~11069947
> *bet tony will have the cutty back in about 2 weeks
> *


IM TRYING BIG DAWG!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2008, 07:59 AM~11070334
> *if its like dat come pick up la chancla and take it to benjis :biggrin:
> *


LOCOS CUSTOMS IS FULL RIGHT NOW THERES 3 CARS AHEAD OF U.... BUT WILL DO HOMIE..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 11 2008, 11:08 PM~11069205
> *my wagon on CL
> 92 caprice wagon bagged. PM for info or offers
> *


I told you that you would get bored with bags and 20s.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 12 2008, 08:19 AM~11070717
> *I told you that you would get bored with bags and 20s.
> *


lol.. we already got one member like that


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 12 2008, 09:19 AM~11070717
> *I told you that you would get bored with bags and 20s.
> *


rather ride old school & 13's


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2008, 09:11 AM~11070909
> *
> *


Hola hows your weekend goig?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Medusa are you going tomorrow?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 12 2008, 11:13 AM~11070916
> *Hola hows your weekend goig?
> *


going good, wife has to go run charges at the d.a.'s office at 3 so i'll have my boys for the rest of the day trying to find things for them to do. hno:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2008, 09:23 AM~11070960
> *going good, wife has to go run charges at the d.a.'s office at 3 so i'll have my boys for the rest of the day trying to find things for them to do.  hno:
> *


Lol buy a slip and slide and a kiddie pool they'll love you forever!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 12 2008, 09:19 AM~11070943
> *Medusa are you going tomorrow?
> *


Going where? Fill me in cause I have no clue lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 12 2008, 07:54 AM~11070617
> *LOCOS CUSTOMS IS FULL RIGHT NOW THERES 3 CARS AHEAD OF U.... BUT WILL DO HOMIE..
> *


 :0 :0 that means overtime homie no more LIL for ya :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2008, 11:43 AM~11071035
> *:0  :0 that means overtime homie no more LIL for ya  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WE HAVE TO PUT IN MORE TIME, EL PRESIDENTE NEEDS TO COME OUT ALREADY! :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Jul 12 2008, 08:25 AM~11070538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 12 2008, 10:27 AM~11070976
> *Lol buy a slip and slide and a kiddie pool they'll love you forever!
> *


damn that expensive love though. he could just get put garbage bags on em and hose em down.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2008, 01:53 PM~11071670
> *damn that expensive love though.    he could just get put garbage bags on em and hose em down.
> *


nah, we don't live in your side of town where kids jump in potholes after a good rain.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2008, 12:55 PM~11071683
> *nah, we don't live in your side of town where kids jump in potholes after a good rain.
> *


in the ditch. its like a jacuzzi.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 12 2008, 10:28 AM~11070982
> *Going where? Fill me in cause I have no clue lol
> *


To TNA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is there a show tommorow..if so.. where at


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 12 2008, 02:29 PM~11071853
> *To TNA
> *


did you get tickets? forgot all about that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

say man i still got these dayton spinner someone get them from me, also someone buy this lac i found my 60...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2008, 04:47 PM~11073387
> *say man i still got these dayton spinner someone get them from me, also someone buy this lac i found my 60...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

viagra for sell, $25 a pill.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jul 12 2008, 11:23 AM~11071509
> *
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2008, 01:49 PM~11071648
> *
> 
> *


friendly ass *****


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave: We are back :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 12 2008, 09:35 PM~11073973
> *:wave: We are back  :biggrin:
> *


welcome back, is your boy still interested in the lac?????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jul 12 2008, 08:38 PM~11073980
> *welcome back, is your boy still interested in the lac?????
> *


ill call and ask him :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 12 2008, 10:11 PM~11074139
> *ill call and ask him :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2008, 06:47 PM~11073387
> *say man i still got these dayton spinner someone get them from me, also someone buy this lac i found my 60...
> *


find me some swept dueces with a chip recess and we'll deal :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

anything happen while we were gone


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I love cock


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11074778
> *I love cock
> *


 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11074778
> *I love cock
> *



We all new it guess the truth is out


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11074778
> *I love cock
> *


i knew it.i could tell by the way u walk


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11074778
> *I love cock
> *



u wanna job?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 12 2008, 10:19 PM~11074778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 12:00 AM~11075053
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *2000 TOWNCAR, Devious Sixty8*
:uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

matt where the fuck u been hoe call me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:23 AM~11075190
> *matt where the fuck u been hoe call me
> *


FOOL DON'T HAVE PHONE I'VE BEEN TRYING TO HIT HIM UP ALSO.... :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do 2000


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 13 2008, 12:12 AM~11075122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:26 AM~11075211
> *FOOL DON'T HAVE PHONE I'VE BEEN TRYING TO HIT HIM UP ALSO.... :angry:
> *


dat ***** got switches and moved away.........no more hangin with the aces


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 12:28 AM~11075227
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:30 AM~11075243
> *dat ***** got switches and moved away.........no more hangin with the aces
> *


 :yes: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11074778
> *I love cock
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:30 AM~11075246
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

darkness must be drunk or something????

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11074782


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:30 AM~11075243
> *dat ***** got switches and moved away.........no more hangin with the aces
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday Devious Sixty8


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11074782
> *I love big black cock.
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 12:34 AM~11075262
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:36 AM~11075273
> *Happy Birthday Devious Sixty8
> *


gettin old in the 08


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:36 AM~11075273
> *Happy Birthday Devious Sixty8
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:38 AM~11075292
> *X2
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:38 AM~11075296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT WHAT HE HAD AT HIS BDAY PARTY JUMPING OUT OF HOT POCKETS...... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yup, getting old in da 08


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:41 AM~11075318
> *IS THAT WHAT HE HAD AT HIS BDAY PARTY JUMPING OUT OF HOT POCKETS...... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:41 AM~11075318
> *IS THAT WHAT HE HAD AT HIS BDAY PARTY JUMPING OUT OF HOT POCKETS...... :0
> *


those chapped nalgas is the famous hotpockets :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:41 AM~11075318
> *IS THAT WHAT HE HAD AT HIS BDAY PARTY JUMPING OUT OF HOT POCKETS...... :0
> *


naw, had whole bottle of lean,rum,and a mad hubby outside my crib looking for his wife. (she left 5 mins before he showed up..lol)..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:43 AM~11075327
> *those chapped nalgas is the famous hotpockets  :burn:
> *


DEVIOUS WANTED TO TASTE THAT PEPPERONI...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2008, 10:23 PM~11075190
> *matt where the fuck u been hoe call me
> *



:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i aint sic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 12:45 AM~11075338
> *naw, had whole bottle of lean,rum,and a mad hubby outside my crib looking for his wife. (she left 5 mins before he showed up..lol)..
> *


SHOULD HAVE LEFT HIS ASS OUTSIDE MAD WHILE SHE WAS GETTING DICK TO THE BRAIN AND THE BOTTOM KNOCKED THEN SENT HER ASS HOME....... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:46 AM~11075346
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


bitch takedem shades of its night time hoe


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2008, 10:30 PM~11075243
> *dat ***** got switches and moved away.........no more hangin with the aces
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 12:46 AM~11075348
> *i aint sic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:48 AM~11075365
> *SHOULD HAVE LEFT HIS ASS OUTSIDE MAD WHILE SHE WAS GETTING DICK TO THE BRAIN AND THE BOTTOM KNOCKED THEN SENT HER ASS HOME....... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i'm too old to hold it down that long. good hour is all i got in me. :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2008, 10:48 PM~11075366
> *bitch takedem shades of its night time hoe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:46 AM~11075346
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

WUT UP ACE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 12:50 AM~11075381
> *:uh:  i'm too old to hold it down that long. good hour is all i got in me.    :angry:
> *


THAT'S WHEN YOU GET THEM TO WORK YOU INSTEAD IF YOU WORKING THEM..... LEARN THAT GAME IF YOU GONNA PLAY THA GAME.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:50 AM~11075382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck u been hoe.........is gonna be a video shoot tommorrow at dever harbor park bring the lincoln


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2008, 10:51 PM~11075387
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:52 AM~11075403
> *fuck u been hoe.........is gonna be a video shoot tommorrow at dever harbor park bring the lincoln
> *


DH?betterbringguntooohandmyspacebartrippin


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:53 AM~11075408
> *:buttkick:  :rant:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:51 AM~11075392
> *WUT UP ACE
> *


wut it do


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2008, 10:52 PM~11075403
> *fuck u been hoe.........is gonna be a video shoot tommorrow at dever harbor park bring the lincoln
> *


WORKN, TRYN 2 KEEP SUM MONEY IN MY POCKET.. SHIT COST SO MUCH NOW DAYS ***** CANT AFFORD 2 PISS..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:52 AM~11075403
> *fuck u been hoe.........is gonna be a video shoot tommorrow at dever harbor park bring the lincoln
> *


I DON'T HAVE A CAR TO BRING BUT CAN COME OUT IN DICKIE JUMP SUIT....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:56 AM~11075436
> *I DON'T HAVE A CAR TO BRING BUT CAN COME OUT IN DICKIE JUMP SUIT....... :biggrin:
> *


you plan to pick up trash?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:55 AM~11075433
> *WORKN, TRYN 2 KEEP SUM MONEY IN MY POCKET.. SHIT COST SO MUCH NOW DAYS ***** CANT AFFORD 2 PISS..
> *


PISSING IS FREE.......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2008, 10:54 PM~11075422
> *:nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 12:56 AM~11075436
> *I DON'T HAVE A CAR TO BRING BUT CAN COME OUT IN DICKIE JUMP SUIT....... :biggrin:
> *


stop lying you'll show up in carlton outfit lying azz *****


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 12:55 AM~11075433
> *WORKN, TRYN 2 KEEP SUM MONEY IN MY POCKET.. SHIT COST SO MUCH NOW DAYS ***** CANT AFFORD 2 PISS..
> *


dont go to mexico.this place we went to was charging $2.50 to use the restroom. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** said denver harbor. yup, thats where all da upcoming rappers coming from. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 12:58 AM~11075458
> ****** said denver harbor.  yup, thats where all da upcoming rappers coming from.  :ugh:
> *


didn't know ragalacky was from lil Red?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:56 AM~11075442
> *you plan to pick up trash?
> *


YEP SOMEONE'S LADY THAT GOT ABANDON WALKING AROUND SINGLE HANDED... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 12:58 AM~11075456
> *dont go to mexico.this place we went to was charging $2.50 to use the restroom. :angry:
> *


steep


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 12 2008, 10:57 PM~11075448
> *PISSING IS FREE.......
> *


 SHIT 4 HOW LONG?
WELL PROBABLY HAVE 2 PAY 2 TAKE A PISS PRETTY SOON


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 12:59 AM~11075463
> *didn't know ragalacky was from lil Red?
> *


hold up,that ***** rappin now? 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 12:57 AM~11075451
> *stop lying you'll show up in carlton outfit  lying azz *****
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 12:59 AM~11075466
> *steep
> *


yup.waited to i got back to where i was staying to drop a duece :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 01:00 AM~11075473
> *hold up,that ***** rappin now?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


rappin tulips around tubas.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 12:57 AM~11075451
> *stop lying you'll show up in carlton outfit  lying azz *****
> *


I WEAR THAT TO PICK ON YOUNG ***** MOMMAS AND ASK THEM ARE THEY HOT....... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 01:01 AM~11075480
> *yup.waited to i got back to where i was staying to drop a duece :biggrin:
> *


i'd have still paid but made em earn their $2.50 eat dj latin style jalapeno tacos first.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 12 2008, 10:58 PM~11075456
> *dont go to mexico.this place we went to was charging $2.50 to use the restroom. :angry:
> *


 THATS THE SHIT IM TALKN BOUT.. THA WORLDS GETTN ALL FUKD UP N SHIT :rant: 
TIME 4 A NEW PRESEDENT...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:01 AM~11075481
> *rappin tulips around tubas.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 12:58 AM~11075456
> *dont go to mexico.this place we went to was charging $2.50 to use the restroom. :angry:
> *


WOULD HAVE PISSED ON SIDE OF THE FREEWAY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 01:02 AM~11075487
> *i'd have still paid but made em earn their $2.50    eat dj latin style jalapeno tacos first.
> *


damn, that shit fucked me up. :burn: 

my culo was rosado for 2 days hno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 01:02 AM~11075490
> *THATS THE SHIT IM TALKN BOUT.. THA WORLDS GETTN ALL FUKD UP N SHIT :rant:
> TIME 4 A NEW PRESEDENT...
> *


its was a tourist attraction where i was at.thats why they where charging.but that was in mexico so i aint worried about it. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:03 AM~11075493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THAT FAMOUS TWO STEP........... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:04 AM~11075497
> *damn, that shit fucked me up.  :burn:
> 
> my culo was rosado for 2 days  hno:
> *


[email protected]"if they gonna charge that much for taco imma get my jalapenos worth"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 12:58 AM~11075456
> *dont go to mexico.this place we went to was charging $2.50 to use the restroom. :angry:
> *


it's been like that for years in mexico. remember many years ago having to take a mean elote shit at a carnival in mexico. lil indian bitch tried to charge me 5 pesos a tp square. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 01:04 AM~11075496
> *WOULD HAVE PISSED ON SIDE OF THE FREEWAY.
> *


on the way to that place is nothing but curves with two lanes.they didnt have emergency lanes like over here.i think we were on a mountain and shit.i have to find the pics and ill post them up.tomorrow


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:05 AM~11075506
> *it's been like that for years in mexico.  remember many years ago having to take a mean elote shit at a carnival in mexico.  lil indian bitch tried to charge me 5 pesos a tp square.  :uh:
> *


i would of brought my own tp.u know they hustlaz in mexico foo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 01:06 AM~11075510
> *on the way to that place is nothing but curves with two lanes.they didnt have emergency lanes like over here.i think we were on a mountain and shit.i have to find the pics and ill post them up.tomorrow
> *


EMPTY BOTTLES COME IN HANDY TO PISSED IN THEN WHILE ON THE ROAD JUST MAKE SURE THAT YOU HOLD IN PLACE OR YOU'LL BE SMELLING LIKE PISSY 2 YR OLD......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:04 AM~11075497
> *damn, that shit fucked me up.  :burn:
> 
> my culo was rosado for 2 days  hno:
> *


ay chisme :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 01:08 AM~11075517
> *i would of brought my own tp.u know they hustlaz in mexico foo
> *


had to ask my grandmother for some kleenex. you have to watch out though, kleenex is not as durable and you'll end up with a brown finger if you slip.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 01:06 AM~11075510
> *on the way to that place is nothing but curves with two lanes.they didnt have emergency lanes like over here.i think we were on a mountain and shit.i have to find the pics and ill post them up.tomorrow
> *


wtf? you aint been to mexico before? no such thing as any lanes.. you on your own. and don't try to argue with dudes stelling tacos on corner.. they dont put meat in their tacos.. and no beans or cheese in tostadas.. thats where i drew the line and came back.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:10 AM~11075525
> *had to ask my grandmother for some kleenex.  you have to watch out though, kleenex is not as durable and you'll end up with a brown finger if you slip.
> *


I KNOW A CHICK THAT WILL CLEAN THAT UP FOR YOU FOR $2......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 01:10 AM~11075523
> *ay chisme :biggrin:
> *












i never tried tacos like this again. :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:12 AM~11075537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone even said "you gonna blow ass" lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 01:10 AM~11075529
> *wtf? you aint been to mexico before? no such thing as any lanes.. you on your own.      and don't try to argue with dudes stelling tacos on corner..  they dont put meat in their tacos..  and no beans or cheese in tostadas..  thats where i drew the line and came back.
> *


yeah i been to mexico foo.i was just saying u cant piss on side of the road cuz theres no emergengy lanes to pull over.and u right they shist on the taco meat.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:12 AM~11075537
> *
> i never tried tacos like this again.  :barf:
> *


LOOKS LIKE THEY'LL HAVE YOU SHITIN CHUCKY PEANUT BETTER.........  :burn:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:14 AM~11075545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont know what tha fuck that is but looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 01:14 AM~11075546
> *yeah i been to mexico foo.i was just saying u cant piss on side of the road cuz theres no emergengy lanes to pull over.and u right they shist on the taco meat.
> *


suppose to pull way off the road.. in the grass. everybody knows that.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:12 AM~11075537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what did u tell the guy.
dame tres de jalapeno


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 01:15 AM~11075551
> *LOOKS LIKE THEY'LL HAVE YOU SHITIN CHUCKY PEANUT BETTER.........   :burn:
> *


no,crunchy lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 01:16 AM~11075558
> *suppose to pull way off the road.. in the grass.    everybody knows that.
> *


we were on a mountain foo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 01:17 AM~11075566
> *no,crunchy  lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 01:18 AM~11075569
> *we were on a mountain foo
> *


lol fk it, piss out window.. who gives a fk. its mexico.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 13 2008, 01:16 AM~11075560
> *what did u tell the guy.
> dame tres de jalapeno
> *


nah, this puto had a lil stand with jalapenos and other bullshit. i told that fool i'd get my money's worth since he jacked up the prices on tacos. fkn montezuma knocked the shit out of me by trying to get my $ worth. thought i had a fever in my stomach for a few days. :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2008, 01:19 AM~11075579
> *nah, this puto had a lil stand with jalapenos and other bullshit.  i told that fool i'd get my money's worth since he jacked up the prices on tacos.  fkn montezuma knocked the shit out of me by trying to get my $ worth.  thought i had a fever in my stomach for a few days.  :barf:
> *


MAN GAVE YOU A PORTABLE BOILER........ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

asshole..
fuckin homer pimpson used my account


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2008, 02:25 AM~11075880
> *asshole..
> fuckin homer pimpson used my account
> *


sure he did :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KRAZYTOYZ, Devious Sixty8

slippin on tha ninja status


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2008, 12:25 AM~11075880
> *asshole..
> fuckin homer pimpson used my account
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2008, 10:33 AM~11076647
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 09:39 AM~11076665
> *:angry:
> *


Lol! Wtf?!? I told u happy bday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

happy bday big pimp how old are you...25 AGAIN


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2008, 11:00 AM~11076954
> *happy bday big pimp how old are you...25 AGAIN
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2008, 12:00 PM~11076954
> *happy bday big pimp how old are you...25 AGAIN
> *


wish i could still pull off 25, i'd be out scoring 17 yr olds again. good o' days. :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 01:46 PM~11077356
> *wish i could still pull off 25, i'd be out scoring 17 yr olds again.  good o' days.  :tears:
> *


 :uh: mayne and you be fucking with raglac about him fucking with the ones that like to play dress up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 13 2008, 01:57 PM~11077393
> *:uh: mayne and you be fucking with raglac about him fucking with the ones that like to play dress up.
> *


snitch!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pussy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 13 2008, 11:57 AM~11077393
> *:uh: mayne and you be fucking with raglac about him fucking with the ones that like to play dress up.
> *


fuck it 17 years old and there legal in the great state of texas!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2008, 03:04 PM~11077633
> *fuck it 17 years old and there legal in the great state of texas!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 13 2008, 01:34 PM~11077741
> *:uh:
> *


oh dont give me dat face like you ask for id an shit everytime.............. :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2008, 04:06 PM~11077884
> *oh dont give me dat face like you ask for id an shit everytime.............. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2008, 04:06 PM~11077884
> *oh dont give me dat face like you ask for id an shit everytime.............. :uh:
> *


but fk'n em and spending $ on their fruity drinks and walkin their dog on beach are different things.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2008, 04:06 PM~11077884
> *oh dont give me dat face like you ask for id an shit everytime.............. :uh:
> *


I GO FOR THERE MOM NOT THEM. IF THEY LOOK UNDERAGE I PASS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2008, 06:15 PM~11079119
> *but bean bag shaped girls u be "fuckin".....................*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2008, 11:09 PM~11080711
> *well least im fuckin something that still looks like a girl..........instead of them bean bag shaped girls u be "fuckin".....................
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2008, 11:09 PM~11080711
> *well least im fuckin something that still looks like a girl..........instead of them bean bag shaped girls u be "fuckin".....................
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2008, 11:09 PM~11080711
> *well least im fuckin something that still looks like a girl..........instead of them bean bag shaped girls u be "fuckin".....................
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 13 2008, 09:02 PM~11080624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PULL UP OR SHUT ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 11:45 PM~11080978
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69tow_@Jul 5 2008, 12:31 PM~11017600
> *andy, can you post the picture od this car before I bought it from you?
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!! GOTA BE THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CAR IVE SEEN ON LAYITLOW OR ANY CAR MAGAZINE PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 13 2008, 01:02 AM~11075490
> *THATS THE SHIT IM TALKN BOUT.. THA WORLDS GETTN ALL FUKD UP N SHIT :rant:
> TIME 4 A NEW PRESEDENT...
> *










dont worry homie, the new PRESIDENTE is almost ready to set tha new rules in tha HOP pit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11081240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Jul 13 2008, 09:50 PM~11081008
> *:uh:
> *


HEY MATT(200towncar)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SLIM SENT ME THIS VIDEO OF YOU OF WHEN YOU WERE IN HIGH SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

wuz up


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11068684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how about for my 1995 truck!!! but im getting my 20"s off of it  and it looks batter than that one too!! :biggrin: hit me up and let me know!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 14 2008, 12:47 AM~11081487
> *wuz up
> *


 :guns: hno: :rant: lo veo y no lo creo!!!chochi is back on LIL.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

for MOST WANTED you wood need about 4g's


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> wuz up
> [/quote :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 12:50 AM~11081504
> *how about for my 1995 truck!!! but im getting my 20"s off of it   and it looks batter than that one too!!  :biggrin: hit me up and let me know!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


ARE U SMOKING CRACK AGAIN, I DONT SMOKE THATSHIT BITCH....NOW IF U LEAVE THE WHEELS ON IT WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO WORK SOMETHIN OUT!!!MY TRUCK IS A 95 ALSO, OR WOULD U BE INTREASTED ON A BLAZER FOR THE CUTTY....BLAZER IS FUCKING CLEAN AND ITS LEAFED ALREADY!


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 12:57 AM~11081553
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


QUE ROLLO LOCO!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ey tonini u there


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 12:52 AM~11081518
> *for MOST WANTED you wood need about 4g's
> *


HOW ABOUT PURPLE STUFF!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 10:58 PM~11081566
> *ARE U SMOKING CRACK AGAIN, I DONT SMOKE THATSHIT BITCH....NOW IF U LEAVE THE WHEELS ON IT WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO WORK SOMETHIN OUT!!!MY TRUCK IS A 95 ALSO, OR WOULD U BE INTREASTED ON A BLAZER FOR THE CUTTY....BLAZER IS FUCKING CLEAN AND ITS LEAFED ALREADY!
> *


well we can do something on the 20"s... well got a pic of it????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 12:57 AM~11081553
> *  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que onda joe !!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 14 2008, 01:00 AM~11081581
> *ey tonini u there
> *


AQUI ESTOY TRATANDO DE HACER UN DEAL CON EL PUTO DE TX CITY!!!CON EL FUCKIN WHITE BOY DE TX CITY!! :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

what s up tony


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

what s up chochi


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

trata de chingarlo one more time


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

what it do h town ace


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 11:03 PM~11081600
> *AQUI ESTOY TRATANDO DE HACER UN DEAL CON EL PUTO DE TX CITY!!!CON EL FUCKIN WHITE BOY DE TX CITY!! :0
> *


well that puto shit will get you no deal!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ey joe we needt to star cruzing some where


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up swangin.what u know about this.and on daytons :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 01:00 AM~11081587
> *well we can do something on the 20"s... well got a pic of it????
> *










JUST LIKE THIS ONE, LET ME KNOW SO I CAN WORK A DEAL FIRST ON MY END!!!"THIS COULD BE U"!!!


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

say where locos im down


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 01:07 AM~11081629
> *well that puto shit will get you no deal!!  :biggrin:
> *


SHUT THA FUK UP PUTO! :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

tony thats fucken deal


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 14 2008, 01:15 AM~11081685
> *tony thats fucken deal
> *


ALWAYS HAVE TO HAVE A BACK UP PLAN... TU SABES


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

shit is geting good


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 01:13 AM~11081674
> *say where locos im down
> *


  WE NEED TO FIND A GOOD SPOT, THATS FOR SURE!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

does anybody gots a place where we can cruze and not get fuck by the law , try to be in the middle of houston so nobody can have excuses that is too far


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 14 2008, 01:17 AM~11081698
> *does anybody gots a place where we can cruze and not get fuck by the law , try to be in the middle of houston so nobody can have excuses  that is too far
> *


richmond :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 11:14 PM~11081681
> *SHUT THA FUK UP PUTO! :0
> *


you shut the fuck up bitch!! we all know your my BITCH!!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HURRY UP PINCHE ****** TYPE FASTER I HAVE TOO GO TO SLEEP BITCH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 14 2008, 01:18 AM~11081706
> *richmond :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2008, 01:20 AM~11081717
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

LOS PECADORES NUNCA DUERMEN 
SOLO PIENSAN EN PECAR 
AVE MARIA PURISIMA !!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

RICHMOND WAS A GOOD SPOT 
PASADO


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 01:18 AM~11081709
> *you shut the fuck up bitch!! we all know your my BITCH!!!  :0    :biggrin:
> *











HOWS THA BITCH, UR THE ONE WITH THA PINK PHONE HOE!!! COME ON TELL EVERYONE THAT I GAVE IT TO U FOR UR BIRTHDAY CAUSE UR MY WHITE BITCH!! HA HA IM GONNA CALL U ":KING PINK JAMES" :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 14 2008, 01:20 AM~11081723
> *LOS PECADORES NUNCA DUERMEN
> SOLO PIENSAN EN PECAR
> AVE MARIA PURISIMA !!
> *


YA SE PERO HOY FUI A LA IGLESIA..


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

A CUAL DE TODAS COMO ERES DE MUCHAS RELIGIONES YA 
SI O PASE POR EL SHOE PALACE Y AHI ESTABA TU CARRO :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BIG_TEXAS_____-------3 OUTS HOE, UR OUT!!! :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 01:27 AM~11081773
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:loco: :loco:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LATER PEEPS!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 01:27 AM~11081773
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 11:23 PM~11081746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok you got me on a pick phone.. but we all know i had to get on your phone to talk to your customer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

fo shu h town ace


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 11:28 PM~11081777
> *BIG_TEXAS_____-------3 OUTS HOE, UR OUT!!! :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rant:
> *


i can pimp you and them at the same time.... so yes or no on the trucks???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 01:37 AM~11081809
> *fo shu h town ace
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

fuk it time 4 the big pay back


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 01:43 AM~11081833
> *fuk it time 4 the big pay back
> *


already


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 14 2008, 01:08 AM~11081639
> *wuz up swangin.what u know about this.and on daytons :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those wheels look familiar? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 14 2008, 07:57 AM~11082429
> *those wheels look familiar? :scrutinize:
> *


que onda chino


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thinking bout selling la chancla just got sum for the HATERS SINCE THE LAST ONE WAS STOLEN AND NEVER FOUND 
















:0 :0 :0 pm offers on la chancla is running good and has sum chrome on it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2008, 08:19 AM~11082492
> *que onda chino
> *


what is the deal latino


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 6 2006, 01:29 PM~5561631
> *Was going through my pics and look what I found.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


provok, any word on his release date?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Mar 31 2008, 08:33 AM~10295772
> *Here is his information if yall would like to write or visit him:
> 
> Juan Cruz
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 14 2008, 01:31 AM~11081790
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THAT........... :rant:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 14 2008, 08:19 AM~11082493
> *thinking bout selling la chancla just got sum for the HATERS SINCE THE LAST ONE WAS STOLEN AND NEVER FOUND
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE GAS CAN IN THE BACK SEAT????? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 11:38 AM~11083530
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE GAS CAN IN THE BACK SEAT????? :scrutinize:
> *


gonna be steep cause of sentimental value


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

what up ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2008, 11:47 AM~11083607
> *gonna be steep cause of sentimental value
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* H-TOWN_ACE*, CHOCHI (LOCOS)
:thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2008, 11:47 AM~11083607
> *gonna be steep cause of sentimental value
> *


agree. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

gas can is part of the display on the new toy :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 14 2008, 12:34 PM~11083973
> *gas can is part of the display on the new toy :biggrin:
> *


:TRADE FOR CIGS AND GATORADE....... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP PEOPLE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2008, 01:17 PM~11084346
> *WASSUP PEOPLE
> *


nice avatar


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 11:13 PM~11081669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well i like it but i wood have too see it.... what pumps are in it? and how many batteries do it got??? and DO IT THE SETUP WORK, AND HOW DO IT RUNS???? but over all yes i do like what i see  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 11:16 PM~11081688
> *ALWAYS HAVE TO HAVE A BACK UP PLAN... TU SABES
> *


but what about the trucks??? :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 02:02 PM~11084713
> *but what about the trucks??? :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE TWO VERT TRUCKS I CAN SEND YOU WAY FOR THE CUTTY........ :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2008, 12:48 PM~11084585
> *nice avatar
> 
> 
> ...


WASSUP BITCH WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO???


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 02:00 PM~11084697
> *well i like it but i wood have too see it.... what pumps are in it? and how many batteries do it got??? and DO IT THE SETUP WORK, AND HOW DO IT RUNS???? but over all yes i do like what i see    :biggrin:
> *


it runs like a champ no set up, let me know what u want to do so i can work some magic getting it HOME!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 04:35 PM~11085823
> *it runs like a champ no set up, let me know what u want to do so i can work some magic getting it HOME!!
> *


you bought emilio's blazer or are you using that picture of his blazer as an example?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 01:36 AM~11081802
> *ok you got me on a pick phone.. but we all know i had to get on your phone to talk to your customer!!! :biggrin:
> *


to late hoe, everyone knows ur my hoe!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 02:37 PM~11085839
> *to late hoe, everyone knows ur my hoe!
> *



































:0 :0 :0 EL DINERO IS HERE :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 12:51 PM~11085045
> *I  HAVE TWO VERT TRUCKS I CAN SEND YOU WAY FOR THE CUTTY........ :biggrin:
> *


NO!!!! :twak: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 02:35 PM~11085823
> *it runs like a champ no set up, let me know what u want to do so i can work some magic getting it HOME!!
> *


well i get my set upout of the cutty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 05:12 PM~11086141
> *NO!!!! :twak:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 03:17 PM~11086187
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 14 2008, 05:04 PM~11086097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLIN WITH BROKEN WINDSHIELD AND OLD SKOOL NICHIES: PRICELESS....... :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 03:17 PM~11086187
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


i need those 14" s ASAP hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 05:19 PM~11086207
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


DON'T ROLL OLD'S NO WAY ONLY CHEVY'S............. :biggrin: 
MABYE A LAC........... :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 03:19 PM~11086208
> *ROLLIN WITH BROKEN WINDSHIELD AND OLD SKOOL NICHIES: PRICELESS....... :twak:
> *


im throwing them away getting a new windshiel tomorrow Selling LA CHANCLA and smokey for Chrome Undies and set up :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 14 2008, 05:20 PM~11086222
> *i need those 14" s ASAP  hno:
> *


HAVE TO SEE HOW THE RIDE WILL ACT......... :angry: THEN I'LL BRING IT OVER B4 THE WEEKEND...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 14 2008, 05:22 PM~11086238
> *im throwing them away getting a new windshiel tomorrow Selling LA CHANCLA and smokey for Chrome Undies and set up  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 03:20 PM~11086224
> *DON'T ROLL OLD'S NO WAY ONLY CHEVY'S............. :biggrin:
> MABYE A LAC........... :dunno:
> *


well i finally got my 5.0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 03:23 PM~11086247
> *:uh:
> *


 :yessad: i know u gona miss olde smokey :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 02:37 PM~11085839
> *to late hoe, everyone knows ur my hoe!
> *


come on we all know your the BITCH!!! COME ON I NEED YOU TO WORK THIS WEEKEND FOR ME,,, DADDY NEEDS A NEW PUMP!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 14 2008, 05:23 PM~11086248
> *well i finally got my 5.0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

IN THAT LINC BASKET OR THE OTHER ONE?????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 05:24 PM~11086263
> *come on we all know your the BITCH!!! COME ON I NEED YOU TO WORK THIS WEEKEND FOR ME,,, DADDY NEEDS A NEW PUMP!!!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU SAYING THAT YOU GOING TO GET PUMPED.......... :uh: :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 14 2008, 12:31 AM~11081790
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



FTW!?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 14 2008, 05:24 PM~11086261
> *:yessad: i know u gona miss olde smokey  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 03:20 PM~11086224
> *DON'T ROLL OLD'S NO WAY ONLY CHEVY'S............. :biggrin:
> MABYE A LAC........... :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 03:25 PM~11086282
> *ARE YOU SAYING THAT YOU GOING TO GET PUMPED.......... :uh:  :0
> *


 :uh: NO!!! A NEW PUMP FOR THE CAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2008, 02:36 PM~11085830
> *you bought emilio's blazer or are you using that picture of his blazer as an example?
> *



:nono:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 03:24 PM~11086265
> *:0
> 
> IN THAT LINC BASKET OR THE OTHER ONE?????
> *


the basket :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jul 14 2008, 03:33 PM~11085408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better put that bitch back in vanilla ice's car before he finds out its missing. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 10:54 AM~11083262
> *YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THAT........... :rant:
> *


you aint ready


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 14 2008, 07:57 AM~11082429
> *those wheels look familiar? :scrutinize:
> *


yeah I had them built and they ended up on ur old car  



Anyone looking for a clean euro cutty, I saw one for sale on Aldine Mail Route between Airline and the Hardy


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 05:35 PM~11087176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


somebody scored at the yard i can see......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 07:35 PM~11087176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats how you take a roof off


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 14 2008, 05:30 PM~11086334
> *:uh: NO!!! A NEW PUMP FOR THE CAR!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WAS WORRIED ABOUT YOU FOR A MIN THAT YOU JUMPED THE FENCE WITH FAGALAC........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 14 2008, 05:35 PM~11086373
> *the basket :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 14 2008, 06:24 PM~11086751
> *you aint ready
> *


 hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 07:35 PM~11087176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN PUT ROOF IN THE TRUCK OF THE LAC......... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2008, 04:36 PM~11085830
> *you bought emilio's blazer or are you using that picture of his blazer as an example?
> *


using it as an example!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 14 2008, 05:04 PM~11086097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a hopper to me....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11087758
> *WAS WORRIED ABOUT YOU FOR A MIN THAT YOU JUMPED THE FENCE WITH FAGALAC........
> *


hey hey hey hey now!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 07:35 PM~11087176
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sure wish i had one of those :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 14 2008, 05:31 PM~11086337
> *:nono:
> *


que rollo emilio?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 14 2008, 07:17 PM~11088133
> *no shit? thought is had already begun (9-11)
> *



snitch :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 07:10 PM~11088037
> *looks like a hopper to me....
> *


looks like a lincoln to me............ :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11088185
> *looks like a lincoln to me............ :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


thats cause u know nothing about hopperz!!! LOCOS :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 14 2008, 09:12 PM~11088065
> *sure wish i had one of those :uh:
> *


too big for ur ride... itsa 48


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11088181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 14 2008, 09:12 PM~11088065
> *sure wish i had one of those :uh:
> *


you could have had one for 300

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn man, we (nix, short dog & me) were laughing last night about that in short dog's crib. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 14 2008, 09:12 PM~11088065
> *sure wish i had one of those :uh:
> *


Jon said he would sell you that 44" for what he paid  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 07:29 PM~11088273
> *thats cause u know nothing about hopperz!!! LOCOS :0    :biggrin:
> *


never heard of hoppes................guess u gota be loco to know bout that........ :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 07:29 PM~11088274
> *too big for ur ride... itsa 48
> *


 :0 :0 :0 MAYNE THATS A WHOLE LOTA SUN ROOF!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 08:02 PM~11088595
> *Jon said he would sell you that 44" for what he paid   :biggrin:
> *


44? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2008, 10:06 PM~11088641
> *:0  :0  :0 MAYNE THATS A WHOLE LOTA SUN ROOF!!!!!!
> *


for a 85 fleetcoupe


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 08:07 PM~11088657
> *for a 85 fleetcoupe
> *


DAM SINCE ITS OVER THE USUAL SIZE ARE YOU GOING TO DOUBLE THE ALREADY SUPER EXPENSIVE LABOR RATE??????????????/ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2008, 10:10 PM~11088696
> *DAM SINCE ITS OVER THE USUAL SIZE ARE YOU GOING TO DOUBLE THE ALREADY SUPER EXPENSIVE LABOR RATE??????????????/ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know it :cheesy: lol!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11088274
> *too big for ur ride... itsa 48
> *


 :0 
never heard of it. what car did ot come out of


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 10:02 PM~11088595
> *Jon said he would sell you that 44" for what he paid   :biggrin:
> *


*SOLD*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 14 2008, 10:17 PM~11088751
> *:0
> never heard of it. what car did ot come out of
> *


Lincoln


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 08:18 PM~11088767
> *SOLD
> *


 :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 08:15 PM~11088734
> *you know it :cheesy: lol!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: AND THANKS FOR SENDING HOMIE THIS WAY FOR THAT 90 CLIP


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2008, 10:22 PM~11088808
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: AND THANKS FOR SENDING HOMIE THIS WAY FOR THAT 90 CLIP
> *


  always look out for good peeps


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 08:24 PM~11088847
> * always look out for good peeps
> *


my *****......i mean white boy......whatever da fuck u is......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2008, 10:27 PM~11088878
> *my *****......i mean white boy......whatever da fuck u is......
> *


ha


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:wave: :guns: :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2008, 10:15 PM~11088734
> *you know it :cheesy: lol!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


put some sentimental value ontop of that rate. LOL


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

gallo what it do???


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

*FELLOW CAR CLLUBS YOUR ALL INVITED TO MY WEDDING ON JULY 19,2008 THIS SATURDAY . I PASSED OUT INVITIONS BUT , WE HAVE A LITTLE PROBLEM AT THE HALL IT WELL BE RELOCATED TO


AYVA CENTER 
9371 RICHMOND AVE.
HOUSTON, TEXAS 77063 6PM-2PM
FREE DRINKS 

EVERYONE ONE IS INVITED ALL CAR CLUBS POLICE WELL BE THEIR.
IF YOUR HAVE QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 832-858-6381 NESS

" I MEAN THIS WAS AN RICHMOND TOPIC RIGHT".*


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11089571
> *FELLOW CAR CLLUBS YOUR ALL INVITED TO MY WEDDING ON JULY 19,2008  THIS SATURDAY . I PASSED OUT INVITIONS BUT , WE HAVE A LITTLE PROBLEM AT THE HALL IT WELL BE RELOCATED TO
> AYVA CENTER
> 9371 RICHMOND AVE.
> ...


*


Dont do it!!!! It's not too late to RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:








congrats


P.S. Any HOT looking bride maids? Pics pls!*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jun 15 2008, 10:07 PM~10876156
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...











































:biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:  :scrutinize:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: She looks good huh?


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my lac at a show yesterday in Belton
:biggrin: 












the homie luis's truck on Z's and 5.20's...full chrome undercarriage....


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

RIDING ACES TELL NO LIES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 14 2008, 11:25 PM~11089630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN PAINTED TIRES CANDY..MAYNE


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

YEP THATS CUSTOM


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: she aint even done :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 15 2008, 12:32 AM~11090596
> *YEP THATS CUSTOM
> *


from *SWANGIN CUSTOMS* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11087758
> *WAS WORRIED ABOUT YOU FOR A MIN THAT YOU JUMPED THE FENCE WITH FAGALAC........
> *


 :uh: NO!!!! :twak: :nono: 



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 14 2008, 11:59 PM~11090151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 12:26 AM~11090535
> *:uh:
> EVEN PAINTED TIRES CANDY..MAYNE
> *


she'll be rolling on candy mayne.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 14 2008, 03:49 PM~11086463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and u know diss mayne finally got what i always wanted :0 LOCOS IS COMMING DOWN HARD . SO HATERS GET READY :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2008, 10:27 PM~11088878
> *my *****......i mean white boy......whatever da fuck u is......
> *


HE'S A WHITE BOY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms+Jul 14 2008, 10:32 PM~11090596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP :rant:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 14 2008, 07:13 PM~11088077
> *que rollo emilio?
> *



Chillin ese! 1 of our members want to go look at the truck homie. Aver el sabado si ya esta listo lo llevo


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 15 2008, 08:04 AM~11092391
> *WASSUP :rant:
> *



Wuz Up NICK


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 15 2008, 09:04 AM~11092395
> *Wuz Up NICK
> *


WHATS GOIN DOWN BRO??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

IN THA HOUSE. WASSUP FELLAS???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 15 2008, 08:07 AM~11092408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show palace this weekend ? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 15 2008, 10:04 AM~11092391
> *WASSUP :rant:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 14 2008, 09:59 PM~11090151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
lookn good


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 11:01 AM~11092738
> *show palace this weekend ? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

WILL BE IN DALLAS.............. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 10:01 AM~11092738
> *show palace this weekend ? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


funny you ask we're goin thursday for my boys b-day :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 11:30 PM~11090581
> *:dunno:
> *


Hey what up man where you been hiding? Horacio been looking for you man.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2008, 11:37 AM~11093997
> *Hey what up man where you been hiding? Horacio been looking for you man.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 01:46 PM~11094072
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2008, 01:37 PM~11093997
> *Hey what up man where you been hiding? Horacio been looking for you man.
> *


You could of sent him a PM, not call the man out like that.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 15 2008, 02:45 PM~11094566
> *You could of sent him a PM, not call the man out like that.
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2008, 12:37 PM~11093997
> *Hey what up man where you been hiding? Horacio been looking for you man.
> *



:0 Horacio means business too homie.....WATCH OUT!! hehehe :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: aint nobody hidin :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 15 2008, 01:06 PM~11094711
> *:biggrin: aint nobody hidin :0
> *


still waitting on my gifts from Mexico


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 03:09 PM~11094728
> *still waitting on my gifts from Mexico
> *


i'm still waiting on my gift from Peru.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 15 2008, 10:41 AM~11093473
> *funny you ask we're goin thursday for my boys b-day :biggrin:
> *


  i ll be AT colorado watching hoez get topless too :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 01:10 PM~11094734
> *i'm still waiting on my gift from Peru.
> *


nos trajeron puro camote :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 03:09 PM~11094728
> *still waitting on my gifts from Mexico
> *


I got em here at the house :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 03:12 PM~11094746
> *nos trajeron puro camote  :angry:
> *


ay que regalos con mucho carino :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 15 2008, 01:12 PM~11094749
> *I got em here at the house :biggrin:
> *


yep ya couldnt call nobody my feelings are hurt  i hope the AC goes out on your van :0 nah just joking im glad ya made it back safe. i should be out this weekend on the new ride :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 03:15 PM~11094767
> *yep ya couldnt call nobody my feelings are hurt  i hope the AC goes out on your van  :0 nah just joking im glad ya made it back safe. i should be out this weekend on the new ride  :biggrin:
> *


I posted up to say I we where back from the trip. Plus are phones got fucked up we gotta get new ones :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 01:13 PM~11094761
> *ay que regalos con mucho carino  :ugh:
> *


 :banghead: si pero yo no como frutas ni verduras pura carne de marrano :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 03:16 PM~11094774
> *:banghead: si pero yo no como frutas ni verduras pura carne de marrano  :biggrin:
> *


los pork e'chops?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 01:17 PM~11094781
> *los pork e'chops?
> *


yes sir :biggrin: my mom be hooking it up in the kitchen and then they wonder why we all fluffy in the fam :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 03:23 PM~11094820
> *yes sir  :biggrin: my mom be hooking it up in the kitchen and then they wonder why we all fluffy in the fam  :biggrin:
> *


my wife cooks them every other week. it's good Vitamina P2.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 01:24 PM~11094832
> *my wife cooks them every other week.  it's good Vitamina P2.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: este vato :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Look what else we saw


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 15 2008, 03:16 PM~11094774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet it has sentimental value :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

How much do you think they want :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 15 2008, 04:01 PM~11095102
> *How much do you think they want :biggrin:
> *


I'd have to say if it was in a tourist spot, around 20 g's americanos.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 14 2008, 09:59 PM~11090151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nose up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11095118
> *nose up?
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 04:00 PM~11095096
> *nobody wants to hear that ricky ricardo talk..  english mother fuckers!!!
> *


hablando de marranos :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11095118
> *nose up?
> *


ass down :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 15 2008, 04:05 PM~11095147
> *ass down :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11095116
> *I'd  have to say if it was in a tourist spot, around 20 g's americanos.
> *


30g's


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nevermind just realized its not lifted


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 15 2008, 02:08 PM~11095174
> *:nicoderm:
> *


ill PM tha link in a minute.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 15 2008, 04:07 PM~11095169
> *30g's
> *


go'damn!! not even steven! it's a 2 dr post wtf???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 15 2008, 04:05 PM~11095147
> *ass down :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2008, 04:08 PM~11095175
> *nevermind just realized its not lifted
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2008, 04:08 PM~11095175
> *nevermind just realized its not lifted
> *


not yet but she gonna have some pitbulls barkin in the trunk


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 04:10 PM~11095187
> *go'damn!!  not even steven!  it's a 2 dr post  wtf???
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 15 2008, 02:17 PM~11095244
> *not yet but she gonna have some pitbulls barkin in the trunk
> *


already


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 15 2008, 02:00 PM~11095096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BABE el puerquito valiente :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 02:03 PM~11095131
> *hablando de marranos  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: este LATIN..... deverias de ser comediante.... :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 15 2008, 02:17 PM~11095244
> *not yet but she gonna have some pitbulls barkin in the trunk
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 04:26 PM~11095317
> *no habla ingleso pendehoe :biggrin:
> BABE el puerquito valiente  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 15 2008, 02:08 PM~11095174
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: hno: CHERRIOS IN THE HOUSE hno: hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 04:34 PM~11095385
> *:uh:  hno: CHERRIOS IN THE HOUSE  hno:  hno:
> *


que honda LOCO!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 15 2008, 02:41 PM~11095430
> *que honda LOCO!
> *


getting ready to close up the shop and go to the colorado


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 04:45 PM~11095459
> *getting ready to close up the shop and go to the colorado
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 03:00 PM~11095567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: need cigs and gatorade


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 05:04 PM~11095597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: need cigs and gatorade
> *


 :biggrin: YOUR BE A COLORADO'S......... :angry: ANOTHER TIME....... uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 03:08 PM~11095618
> *:biggrin: YOUR BE A COLORADO'S......... :angry: ANOTHER TIME....... uffin:
> *


 im out of here laterz comadres :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Was at Hrny House he other day...didnt know she played ps3.....i was like dammm



she told me this was her fav game


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2008, 11:37 AM~11093997
> *Hey what up man where you been hiding? Horacio been looking for you man.
> *


X2...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2008, 03:20 PM~11095707
> *Was at Hrny House he other day...didnt know she played ps3.....i was like dammm
> she told me this was her fav game
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 15 2008, 04:26 PM~11095760
> *X2...
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 14 2008, 10:21 PM~11090486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LAC LOOKIN PLAYA!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> Houston Blvd Aces





> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 03:23 PM~11094820
> *yes sir  :biggrin: my mom be hooking it up in the kitchen and then they wonder why we all fluffy in the fam  :biggrin:
> *


so i guess its your moms turn to make enchiladas :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11095118
> *nose up?
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 05:48 PM~11095902
> *
> *


que onda buey, you have more pics of the trip? did you end up in cali?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 05:55 PM~11095949
> *que onda buey, you have more pics of the trip?  did you end up in cali?
> *


we passed thru san diego if that counts.found out from another blvd ace member in l.a that the lowrider museum was closed already but he was gonna show us around.but we didnt have time so we didnt go.maybe next time.and yes we have more pics.probably post them up on myspace.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 15 2008, 03:24 PM~11094833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit was bad ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jul 15 2008, 04:17 PM~11095244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope you wore a rubber


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 05:57 PM~11095964
> *we passed thru san diego if that counts.found out from another blvd ace member in l.a that the lowrider museum was closed already but he was gonna show us around.but we didnt have time so we didnt go.maybe next time.and yes we have more pics.probably post them up on myspace.
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just whorin by


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 05:50 PM~11095910
> *so i guess its your moms turn to make enchiladas :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 

YOU DIDN'T SHOW UP WITH THE ONES YOU WAS TO COME WITH. WE HAD CIGS AND GATORADE WAITIN....... :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 15 2008, 04:20 PM~11095707
> *Was at Hrny House he other day...didnt know she played ps3.....i was like dammm
> she told me this was her fav game
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

MY WEDDING ON JULY 19 2008 FREE DRINKS ALL NIGHT


AYVA CENTER 
9371 RICHMOND AVE.
HOUSTON, TEXAS 77063 6PM-2PM

ALL CAR CLUBS INVITED I WANT TO OPEN THIS BITCH WIDE OPEN.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

switches4life---EH GUEY GET UR ASS TO WORK ON THA FRAME!! :biggrin: :cheesy: O.T


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

what up switches4life


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jul 15 2008, 07:25 PM~11097610
> *what up switches4life
> *


QUE HONDA , READY 4 WEDNESDAY O QUE


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2008, 09:30 PM~11097687
> *QUE HONDA , READY 4 WEDNESDAY O QUE
> *


yes sirrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11097500
> *switches4life---EH GUEY GET UR ASS TO WORK ON THA FRAME!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  O.T
> *


CALMADO LOCO, :biggrin: U HAVE THAT DOUBLE PUMP READY YET WAY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GUERO_@Jul 15 2008, 07:31 PM~11097705
> *:biggrin:
> yes sirrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up GALLO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 15 2008, 07:04 PM~11097371
> *MY WEDDING ON JULY 19 2008 FREE FRUITY DRINKS ALL NIGHT
> AYVA CENTER
> 9371 RICHMOND AVE.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2008, 09:32 PM~11097731
> *CALMADO LOCO,  :biggrin: U HAVE THAT DOUBLE PUMP READY YET WAY
> *


WHAT DOUBLE?  :dunno: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11095118
> *nose up?
> *


***** you aint talmbout nothin.......quit frontin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 15 2008, 07:04 PM~11097371
> *MY WEDDING ON JULY 19 2008 FREE DRINKS ALL NIGHT
> AYVA CENTER
> 9371 RICHMOND AVE.
> ...


are u having a line up ?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 15 2008, 08:03 PM~11098087
> ****** you aint talmbout nothin.......quit frontin
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 15 2008, 10:12 PM~11098164
> *are u having a line up ?
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where theres free liquior.. is where youll find a bunch of drunk mexicans


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 08:17 PM~11098201
> *where theres free liquior.. is where youll find a bunch of drunk mexicans
> *


AND 2 RANDOM BLACK BOYS WHO THINK THERE MEXICAN.........SLIM&SIC...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 10:22 PM~11098242
> *AND 2 RANDOM BLACK BOYS WHO THINK THERE MEXICAN.........SLIM&SIC...........
> *


and one mexican who thinks he's black. (ragylaky)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 08:27 PM~11098297
> *and one mexican who thinks he's black.  (ragylaky)
> *


HALF AND HALF LIKE CALIRYDAH SAYS U BIG DUMMY!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 08:40 PM~11098446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIC!!!!!! LETS HOT ROD THE ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 10:40 PM~11098446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you take this out?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 10:42 PM~11098462
> *SIC!!!!!! LETS HOT ROD THE ELCO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


hot rod :0 fucken nice

the only thing is thats not a hot rod thats a high riser :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 10:22 PM~11098242
> *AND 2 RANDOM BLACK BOYS WHO THINK THERE MEXICAN.........SLIM&SIC...........
> *


if it wasn't for a random blk person in room full of drunk mexicans, and committing going on in the car, you wouldnt be here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 10:48 PM~11098549
> *if it wasn't for a random blk person in room full of drunk mexicans, you wouldnt be here.
> *


*OWNED!!!!!*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 15 2008, 08:43 PM~11098476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATEVER FLAMES, SCOOP ON HOOD, AND I BET IT GOT A WHOLE LOTA HORSES UNDER THAT HOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 15 2008, 08:22 PM~11098242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is that.. its stock height on 20's..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 08:48 PM~11098549
> *if it wasn't for a random blk person in room full of drunk mexicans, and committing going on in the car, you wouldnt be here.
> *


GUESS SOMEBODY GOTA WHOLE BUNCH OF HAMSTERS,PIGS, AND HIPPOS DRUNK IN ONE SPOT TO GET YOU HERE HU???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 10:49 PM~11098564
> *
> how is that.. its stock height on 20's..
> *


he's less than 5 foot high. mijo don't know the difference. to him deeznutz hung high but wang hung lo.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 10:49 PM~11098564
> *
> how is that.. its stock height on 20's..
> *


loos fucken high to me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11098592
> *loos fucken high to me
> *


because you are 'chort beetch!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 08:23 PM~11097078
> *:nono:
> 
> YOU DIDN'T SHOW UP WITH THE ONES YOU WAS TO COME WITH. WE HAD CIGS AND GATORADE WAITIN....... :angry:
> *


i finished them before i got there so i said i aint gonna show up with a empty plate :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 10:51 PM~11098581
> *GUESS SOMEBODY GOTA WHOLE BUNCH OF HAMSTERS,PIGS, AND HIPPOS DRUNK IN ONE SPOT TO GET YOU HERE HU???
> *


was there a language barrier between your folks? or money speak for itself? :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 10:51 PM~11098588
> *he's less than 5 foot high.  mijo don't know the difference.  to him deeznutz hung high but wang hung lo.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 15 2008, 08:51 PM~11098588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause your a short fuck


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 08:49 PM~11098564
> *:uh:
> ha :biggrin:
> half *** and half retard
> ...


FORGOT U DONT THINK UR MESSCAN....... U THINK YOUR WHITE MY BAD................ :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11098592
> *loos fucken high to me
> *


snitch!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11098604
> *was there a language barrier between your folks? or money speak for itself?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 10:53 PM~11098617
> *snitch!!!
> *


shut the fuck you fat bitch, how about you give ur your daily snitch time and tell us what happend in the news, which you happenned to be there because you were getting wing and you had your pistol on your waist beacuse your to fat to swing


say some thing new mutha sucka or is all that grease goint to your brain


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 15 2008, 08:53 PM~11098615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
***** feelin all special and shit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 08:56 PM~11098658
> *shut the fuck you fat bitch, how about you give ur your daily snitch time and tell us what happend in the news, which you happenned to be there because you were getting wing and you had your pistol on your waist beacuse your to fat to swing
> say some thing new mutha sucka or is all that grease goint to your brain
> *


MAYNE!!!!!!!! SOMEBODY DONE HAD ENUFF OF DA SNITCH WORD!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Will be selling these at the Pearland Pulga this weekend. Come by and pick one up, they're hot-t-t

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 10:56 PM~11098658
> *shut the fuck you fat bitch, how about you give ur your daily snitch time and tell us what happend in the news, which you happenned to be there because you were getting wing and you had your pistol on your waist beacuse your to fat to swing
> say some thing new mutha sucka or is all that grease goint to your brain
> *


 :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 10:56 PM~11098658
> *shut the fuck you fat bitch, how about you give ur your daily snitch time and tell us what happend in the news, which you happenned to be there because you were getting wing and you had your pistol on your waist beacuse your to fat to swing
> say some thing new mutha sucka or is all that grease goint to your brain
> *


saaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 08:57 PM~11098671
> *
> no i think im myself..
> than a ***** like you walkin lil doggies on the beach
> ...


AND THATS WHY I GET MO PUSSY THAN YOU......................AND THEY AINT FAT WHITE GIRLS FROM KATY.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 10:57 PM~11098671
> *no i think im myself..
> than a ***** like you walkin lil doggies on the beach
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 10:58 PM~11098677
> *:loco:
> *


is that all you have to say you fucken bacon tits? you must have your mouth full.
full of shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 10:59 PM~11098693
> *AND THATS WHY I GET MO PUSSY THAN YOU......................AND THEY AINT FAT WHITE GIRLS FROM KATY.............. :biggrin:
> *


:0


finna get good..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 08:58 PM~11098676
> *Will be selling these at the Pearland Pulga this weekend.  Come by and pick one up, they're hot-t-t
> 
> :ugh:
> ...


ORDER ME 2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2008, 06:35 PM~10319160
> *ragalac, after this pic, you should just keep quiet.  ain't much you can say to anybody, about anything.  you o' i took my dog on a play date to da beach actin azz *****..
> 
> 
> ...


chiaaaaouuuuuu!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 10:32 AM~10315208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i forgot all about this shit. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 09:00 PM~11098707
> *chiaaaaouuuuuu!!!!
> *


OLD................... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 15 2008, 08:58 PM~11098676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right.. pics or it didnt happen..
thats why yo dick gon fall off..short strokin moddafukka


no i fuck short old hoes from katy. get it right


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 10:58 PM~11098676
> *Will be selling these at the Pearland Pulga this weekend.  Come by and pick one up, they're hot-t-t
> 
> :ugh:
> ...


u got anything else con banda cuz lil rob is GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2008, 09:53 AM~10314959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 11:02 PM~11098738
> *u got anything else con banda cuz lil rob is GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


i guess the tuba player didn't help sales.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 10:59 PM~11098700
> *is that all you have to say you fucken bacon tits? you must have your mouth full.
> full of shit
> *


this little ***** here think he bold..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bbwwwhahahahaaaaa


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 11:03 PM~11098745
> *i guess the tuba player didn't help sales.
> *


nope it didnt nothing can help lil rob


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 11:03 PM~11098747
> *this little ***** here think he bold..
> *


that half breed was right


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11098731
> *ha... i thought that was real until i scrolled down..
> right.. pics or it didnt happen..
> thats why yo dick gon fall off..short strokin moddafukka
> ...


HA YEA OK................GUESS THATS WHY U GOTA FUCK THE WHITE HOES CUZ YOU THE SHORT STROKER WHO CANT KEEP THE BLACK GIRLS HAPPY SO YOU GOTA GET THE POOR WHITEYS HU????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 11:04 PM~11098762
> *that half breed was right
> *


***** tell me what your right about! fk other ******. your a fucking snitch ass little bitch. i aint worried about you. like i said before, you ever see me somewhere you better off just keeping your distance.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 09:05 PM~11098769
> *HA YEA OK................GUESS THATS WHY U GOTA FUCK THE WHITE HOES CUZ YOU THE SHORT STROKER WHO CANT KEEP THE BLACK GIRLS HAPPY SO YOU GOTA GET THE POOR WHITEYS HU????
> *


dont make me post my dick.. ill shut this bitch down..

actually my white hoe is 38.. and makes real good money..

never said i didnt fuck blk hoes.. i just dont date em..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11098776
> ****** tell me what your right about!    fk other ******.    your a fucking snitch ass little bitch. i aint worried about you.  like i said before, you ever see me somewhere you better off just keeping your distance.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HOLLA FO A DOLLA ****** ITS BEDTIME.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11098776
> ****** tell me what your right about!    fk other ******.    your a fucking snitch ass little bitch. i aint worried about you.  like i said before, you ever see me somewhere you better off just keeping your distance.
> *


bitch you think im worried about you? bitch get the fuck out of here. trust me i will keep my distant to need to hold a conversation with your fat ass. atleast thats what i heard you be doing


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 09:07 PM~11098784
> *dont make me post my dick.. ill shut this bitch down..
> 
> actually my white hoe is 38.. and makes real good money..
> ...


THERES JUST SOME THINGS YOU SHOULD KEEP TO YOURSELF...............THATS OLD NOT GROWN.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Jul 15 2008, 11:04 PM~11098755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 11:08 PM~11098791
> *HOLLA FO A DOLLA ****** ITS BEDTIME.
> *


always bail out like a bitch when your photo album comes out. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 09:09 PM~11098801
> *bitch you think im worried about you? bitch get the fuck out of here. trust me i will keep my distant to need to hold a conversation with your fat ass. atleast thats what i heard you be doing
> *


HA...............OK GOING TO SLEEP THIS TIME FOR REAL :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 11:09 PM~11098801
> *bitch you think im worried about you? bitch get the fuck out of here. *


actually i do.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11098784
> *dont make me post my dick.. ill shut this bitch down..
> 
> actually my white hoe is 38.. and makes real good money..
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 09:09 PM~11098810
> *always bail out like  a bitch when your photo album comes out.  :uh:
> *


SAME WAY YOU ALWAYS BAIL OUT AND GET LOST WHEN ****** START TALKIN ABOUT YOUR OVER SIZED PILE OF MANUER WASTE OF AIR POOR EXCUSE FOR A HUMAN BEING ASS???????????????


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2008, 02:08 PM~11095175
> *nevermind just realized its not lifted
> *


NOT YET.. :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 11:11 PM~11098833
> *actually i do.
> *


what the fuck you gon do swallow me whole?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 11:09 PM~11098809
> *ni con mariachis???  :dunno:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 11:09 PM~11098809
> *ni con mariachis???  :dunno:
> *


im tellin you nothing can help lil rob.ni con reggaeton


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 15 2008, 09:09 PM~11098807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wont.. ragalac might commit suicide


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 11:13 PM~11098859
> *i said old..  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> i wont.. ragalac might commit suicide
> *


or he won't go back.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 09:13 PM~11098853
> *what the fuck you gon do swallow me whole?
> *


no but your moms did :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 15 2008, 11:12 PM~11098846
> *NOT YET.. :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 11:12 PM~11098840
> *SAME WAY YOU ALWAYS BAIL OUT AND GET LOST WHEN ****** START TALKIN ABOUT YOUR OVER SIZED PILE OF MANUER WASTE OF AIR POOR EXCUSE FOR A HUMAN BEING ASS???????????????
> *


naw i stick around even after that.. give a fk what ****** think about me. you the sensitive quiet as a mouse,bitch ass *****, that gets all mad and bangs on keyboard, calls people you know that i know to bitch.. least thats way i hear it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

my mom wasnt the one in the city jail for prostitution


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 11:15 PM~11098883
> *my mom wasnt the one in the city jail for prostitution
> *


ay chisme


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

right.. she was in jail for aggravated assult with a deadly weapon.. shell pulla trigger on a bitch ass snitch like you


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 11:17 PM~11098894
> *right.. she was in jail for aggravated assult with a deadly weapon.. shell pulla  trigger on a bitch ass snitch like you
> *


right..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2008, 10:27 PM~11098297
> *and one mexican who thinks he's black.  (ragylaky)
> *


*niggxicanowned*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, Devious Sixty8, sic713, 2000 TOWNCAR, CHOCHI (LOCOS)
wut it do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shouldnt you be cuttin that rust off yo 4 doo..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 11:20 PM~11098928
> *shouldnt you be cuttin that rust off yo 4 doo..
> *


 :angry: stop dammit :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 15 2008, 11:20 PM~11098937
> *:angry: stop dammit  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 09:19 PM~11098914
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, Devious Sixty8, sic713, 2000 TOWNCAR, CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> wut it do
> *


SUP BIG HOMMI


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 15 2008, 11:28 PM~11098982
> *SUP BIG HOMMI
> *


nothing much just reading all this bullshit :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 11:17 PM~11098894
> *right.. she was in jail for aggravated assult with a deadly weapon.. shell pulla  trigger on a bitch ass snitch like you
> *


she sound gangsta.. put me down.. give her my cell #!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2008, 11:31 PM~11099020
> *she sound gangsta.. put me down.. give her my cell #!
> *


she sound 2 gangsta for you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 11:33 PM~11099039
> *she sound 2 gangsta for you
> *


perhaps


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 09:29 PM~11098992
> *nothing much just reading all this bullshit :roflmao:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 10:52 PM~11098600
> *i finished them before i got there so i said i aint gonna show up with a empty plate :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2008, 08:33 PM~11098365
> *HALF AND HALF LIKE CALIRYDAH SAYS U BIG DUMMY!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jul 15 2008, 09:20 PM~11098937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too late.. cocca got her


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 11:44 PM~11099154
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


them enchiladas were good to :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 09:47 PM~11099191
> *that boy got mo rust than sss steel
> 
> ol ragedy pos..
> ...


at least it aint a parts car.... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 11:47 PM~11099195
> *them enchiladas were good to :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 11:52 PM~11099253
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 15 2008, 11:53 PM~11099267
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 09:53 PM~11099275
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 15 2008, 11:56 PM~11099300
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 15 2008, 09:48 PM~11099207
> *at least it aint a parts car.... :0
> *


true.. shit he should sell me his hood.. i could use the extra metal to patch up mines :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2008, 11:47 PM~11099191
> *
> too late.. cocca got her
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 15 2008, 09:58 PM~11099320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck him he a snitch...dont associate yourself with snitches.... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 15 2008, 10:09 PM~11099451
> *
> fuck him he a snitch...dont associate yourself with snitches.... :0
> *


watch out.. he might go on a rampage with you too


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 12:09 AM~11099451
> *
> 
> *


WHAT GOING ON HOMIE?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *SHOELACES*, Layin'_Low_'81

YOU BELONG IN THE DFW TOPIC.......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 15 2008, 10:10 PM~11099462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothin out here westcoastin..should be back in htown next month... :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 11:53 PM~11099275
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 12:21 AM~11099549
> *:uh: i aint hard to find..im the black guy who always has on a L.A. hat im at pretty much every show... if he wants his ass kicked he can holla at me....nowrunteldat!!!!
> nothin out here westcoastin..should be back in htown next month... :0
> *


 :0 

COOL. I SHOULD BE OFFROADIN BY THEN......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 10:24 PM~11099571
> *:0
> 
> COOL. I SHOULD BE OFFROADIN BY THEN......... :biggrin:
> *


ill follow on my quad :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 12:27 AM~11099599
> *ill follow on my quad  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 10:28 PM~11099612
> *:thumbsup:
> *


let me know.. i aint rode my shit in a long ass time...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 16 2008, 12:21 AM~11099555
> *:twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 12:32 AM~11099648
> *let me know.. i aint rode my shit in a long ass time...
> *


COOL. I KNOW OF SOME TRAILS IN HOUSTON UP BY SPRING. SOME OTHER GUYS I KNOW GO UP THERE.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 10:35 PM~11099687
> *COOL. I KNOW OF SOME TRAILS IN HOUSTON UP BY SPRING. SOME OTHER GUYS I KNOW GO UP THERE.
> *


i usually rip up the bayou by my house..get to outrun the constable..then i go to the gas station where they hang out at and laugh... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 12:39 AM~11099721
> *i usually rip up the bayou by my house..get to outrun the constable..then i go to the gas station where they hang out at and laugh... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

I KNOW 2000 TOWNCAR RIDES BY HIS PLACE. FOOL ROLLED UP ON ME ONE NIGHT THOUGHT IT WAS A ******* LOOKING FOR CHANGE......... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 10:54 PM~11099835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I KNOW 2000 TOWNCAR RIDES BY HIS PLACE. FOOL ROLLED UP ON ME ONE NIGHT THOUGHT IT WAS A ******* LOOKING FOR CHANGE......... :0
> *


 :0 thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 12:54 AM~11099842
> *:0 thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU WOULD HAVE SEEN THAT FOOL THAT NIGHT YOU WOULD HAVE SAID THE SAME THING OR BOOMED ON THE FOOL.......


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 16 2008, 12:00 AM~11099343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

good moorning senoritas


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale make offer 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412643


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 16 2008, 08:20 AM~11101295
> *for sale make offer
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412643
> *


photobucket 0wn3d


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 16 2008, 08:24 AM~11101317
> *:scrutinize:  :werd:
> *


bet snitch65 snitched that you put an ls front end on it and had images removed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 16 2008, 08:20 AM~11101295
> *for sale make offer
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412643
> *


85 EL CAMINO "LA CHANCLA LS" PROJECT HOPPER *(TAKING OFFERS)*

you'd get some good offers on craigslist if you put the original front clip on. hot rodders love those.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

my wedding well be held on july19 2008 @

AYVA CENTER 
9371 RICHMOND AVE.
HOUSTON, TEXAS 77063 6PM-2PM

all car clubs invited , free drinks all night all.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 16 2008, 08:47 AM~11101425
> *my wedding well be held on july19 2008 @
> 
> AYVA CENTER
> ...


Congrats on getting married.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

TY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up mac2lac, any other pics of your caddy?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 16 2008, 06:25 AM~11101321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have it. it was all fuckt up . plus igot 2 serious offers going im sure is gone by the weekend


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

there goes the front end :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i might swing by your shop today so you can check out my ac


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 16 2008, 10:12 AM~11101847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED TO GET THAT RIM I KNOW SOMEONE THAT NEEDS THAT TO MAKE THEIR LS O.G. STATUS..........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 16 2008, 08:23 AM~11101918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 16 2008, 08:38 AM~11102002
> *cool i ll be here
> :biggrin:
> *


ill call you up.. i gotta go pick up my new project at noon.. another bubble light cutty about tho be introduce to the spray gun..

and ill be doing it at magnolia body shop.."devious68"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 08:40 AM~11102012
> *ill call you up.. i gotta go pick up my new project at noon.. another bubble light cutty about tho be introduce to the spray gun..
> 
> and ill be doing it at magnolia body shop.."devious68"
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 10:58 PM~11099873
> *IF YOU WOULD HAVE SEEN THAT FOOL THAT NIGHT YOU WOULD HAVE SAID THE SAME THING OR BOOMED ON THE FOOL.......
> *


 :buttkick: :rant: 
what u suppose to ride a 4 wheeler n stay clean??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 15 2008, 10:24 PM~11099571
> *:0
> 
> COOL. I SHOULD BE OFFROADIN BY THEN......... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
and get the dickie suite dirty??? :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *streetshow*, JUSTDEEZ


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 16 2008, 11:33 AM~11102389
> *:uh:
> 
> :uh:
> ...


 :nono: 

FOR OFFROADIN I WEAR TIM'S AND CARGO PANTS AND ASTRO'S HAT BECUZ THEY AIN'T ABOUT SHIT............ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2008, 10:13 AM~11102753
> *:nono:
> 
> FOR OFFROADIN I WEAR TIM'S AND CARGO PANTS AND ASTRO'S HAT BECUZ THEY AIN'T ABOUT SHIT............ :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 16 2008, 10:38 AM~11102002
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED TO GET ON THAT AND WHILE I'M IN DALLAS I'LL TRY AND GET EXTRA PARTS THAT'S NEEDED........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 12:13 PM~11102761
> *:0
> *


YEP I SAID IT! I SEE YOUR DODGERS IS DOING THERE THANG THIS YEAR. MY LA HOMIES KEEP ME UPDATED.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2008, 10:16 AM~11102780
> *YEP I SAID IT! I SEE YOUR DODGERS IS DOING THERE THANG THIS YEAR. MY LA HOMIES KEEP ME UPDATED.......... :thumbsup:
> *


i dont even watch baseball..just like to rep my city :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 12:17 PM~11102794
> *i dont even watch baseball..just like to rep my city  :biggrin:
> *


  

NOT A SPORTS FAN EITHER, BUT THAT'S ALL THEY TALK ABOUT.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 10:40 AM~11102012
> *ill call you up.. i gotta go pick up my new project at noon.. another bubble light cutty about tho be introduce to the spray gun..
> 
> and ill be doing it at magnolia body shop.."devious68"
> *


ok. never heard of it.but just another random blk guy around mexicans.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2008, 10:25 AM~11102857
> *
> 
> NOT A SPORTS FAN EITHER, BUT THAT'S ALL THEY TALK ABOUT.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 10:35 AM~11102947
> *ok. never heard of it.but just another random blk guy around mexicans.
> *


its off harrisburg by eastend apartments.. 
stop by and bring me a gatorade and some cheetos


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11103328
> *its off harrisburg by eastend apartments..
> stop by and bring me a gatorade and some cheetos
> *


hell no. but i recommend taqueria el alteno, right across from the whataburger.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 16 2008, 12:10 PM~11103603
> *:cheesy:
> *


YOU!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 16 2008, 02:10 PM~11103603
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 16 2008, 04:08 PM~11104399
> *:dunno:
> *


hey, fk you kung fu panda.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 04:10 PM~11104415
> *hey, fk you kung fu panda.
> *


hey, fuk you "jelly rolls a plenty" :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 01:24 PM~11104103
> *hell no.    but i recommend taqueria el alteno, right across from the whataburger.
> *


nah.. dont wanna be shittin all day


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 16 2008, 02:27 PM~11104117
> *YOU!
> *


 :0 Wth I do Yesca?!? hno: Lol!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ATTN ALL RIDERS WITH DIRTY CARS

COME OUT TO MEINEKE ON LOCATRINE (SPELLING) AND HWY 6, NEXT TO THE BURGER KING AND HAVE THE INDIVIDUALS WASH UP YOUR RIDES... I WILL HAVE MY HOMEBOY BABY CRAZY OUT THERE WITH NO SHIRT DONT MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY. SATURDAY FROM 9A-2P DONATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED. HAND WASH AND DRY ONLY. THANKS.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 16 2008, 03:08 PM~11104399
> *:dunno:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2008, 03:08 PM~11104985
> *:ugh:
> *


you know baby crazy...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 16 2008, 04:30 PM~11104626
> *:ugh:
> *


Shad up yous :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 16 2008, 04:21 PM~11104530
> *:0 Wth I do Yesca?!? hno: Lol!
> *


You.............were.........








BORN!!!!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 16 2008, 02:21 PM~11104530
> *:0 Wth I do Yesca?!? hno: Lol!
> *


never say what up to a player.
i will not break you off anymore when you are stopping by phoenix.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

check out my stuff for sale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11071049
-13s w/ tires
-purple prohopper parts
-black leather
-5.25" component speakers
-custom g-body kick panels
-mtx 2ch amp


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 16 2008, 04:14 PM~11104449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might as well put hrny out there in wet t and thong too.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2008, 04:27 PM~11104589
> *ATTN ALL RIDERS WITH DIRTY CARS
> 
> COME OUT TO MEINEKE ON LOCATRINE (SPELLING) AND HWY 6, NEXT TO THE BURGER KING AND HAVE THE INDIVIDUALS WASH UP YOUR RIDES... I WILL HAVE MY HOMEBOY BABY CRAZY OUT THERE WITH NO SHIRT DONT MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY. SATURDAY FROM 9A-2P  DONATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED.  HAND WASH AND DRY ONLY. THANKS.
> *


ya gonna be cleaning white walls 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 16 2008, 07:38 PM~11107157
> *ya gonna be cleaning white walls 2 :biggrin:
> *


and tha chrome you got under tha hood :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

If anyone in houston has or know of someone who has 1960 2 door side moldings in clean or restorable shape hit me up.


----------



## ray_sr (Mar 4, 2006)

ON FRIDAY THE 11TH, A TREE FELL ON MY HOUSE AND TOTALLED 3 OF MY VEHICLES. 



MY TRUCK.....
















































MY CAR....
















AND MY WIFES CAR....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

they got sum big ass trees in the nawf


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

firewood para el bbq.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ouch.. least everybody ok..and *no real lowriders *were damaged..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 09:59 PM~11107313
> *ouch..      least everybody ok..and no real lowriders were damaged..
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 16 2008, 07:38 PM~11107157
> *ya gonna be cleaning white walls 2 :biggrin:
> *


depends how good you grease the tip jar..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 16 2008, 09:58 PM~11107302
> *they got sum big ass trees in the nawf
> *


looks like birch.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2008, 05:49 PM~11105305
> *you know baby crazy...
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

that sux


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11107313
> *ouch..      least everybody ok..and no real lowriders were damaged..
> *


ha took the words right out of my mouth......,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 16 2008, 08:11 PM~11107422
> *:0  :dunno:
> *


you might not know baby crazy...but baby crazy said he knows you "real" good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2008, 10:18 PM~11107505
> *you might not know baby crazy...but baby crazy said he knows you "real" good
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay buey!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DPS still require you show proof of insurance to renew DL?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 08:24 PM~11107562
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2008, 10:18 PM~11107505
> *you might not know baby crazy...but baby crazy said he knows you "real" good
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray_sr_@Jul 16 2008, 09:45 PM~11107210
> *ON FRIDAY THE 11TH, A TREE FELL ON MY HOUSE AND TOTALLED 3 OF MY VEHICLES.
> MY TRUCK.....
> 
> ...


thats fucked up homie! hey if u intrested in selling the set up off the truck hit me up. i be a mad mfk if that was to happen to me. :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 10:11 PM~11107420
> *looks like birch.
> *


snitch


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11107618
> *thats fucked up homie! hey if u intrested in selling the set up off the truck hit me up. i be a mad mfk if that was to happen to me. :angry:
> *


man you all wayz looking to come up when some one is down... but if your going to sale it let me know i need some pumps


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2008, 10:29 PM~11107618
> *thats fucked up homie! hey if u intrested in selling the set up off the truck hit me up. i be a mad mfk if that was to happen to me. :angry:
> *


mayne.. voltures already circling the ramains.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

latin.. post for sale ad for mazteca aka walk in the da clouds.. and dont forget to mention the sentimental value.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 11:14 PM~11108033
> *latin..  post for sale ad for mazteca aka walk in the da clouds..      and dont forget to mention the sentimental value.*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 11:12 PM~11108012
> *mayne.. voltures already circling the ramains.
> *


just trying to help the man out if he needs it to get rid of it.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 16 2008, 11:10 PM~11107995
> *man you all wayz looking to come up when some one is down... but if your going to sale it let me know i need some pumps
> *


u wrong, its called helping. pinche puto


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up tony


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11107313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2008, 09:21 PM~11108100
> *u wrong, its called helping. pinche puto
> *


pinche puto??? NO YOUR THE PINCHE PUTO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 16 2008, 11:22 PM~11108114
> *whats up tony
> *


chillin homie!


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2008, 09:31 PM~11108202
> *chillin homie!
> *


I WAS NOT TALKING ABOUT THE TRUCKS!!! :scrutinize: :loco: i was saying hi to my BITCH!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 16 2008, 08:28 PM~11107600
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 16 2008, 11:35 PM~11108250
> *I WAS NOT TALKING ABOUT THE TRUCKS!!! :scrutinize:  :loco:  i was saying hi to my BITCH!!!!    :biggrin:
> *










once again, we all know your the BITCH with the PINK phone!!! bitch go make me some money! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha!..


sup tony


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *sic713, mac2lac*
:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 16 2008, 06:47 AM~11101425
> *my wedding well be held on july19 2008 @
> 
> AYVA CENTER
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11108296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH GETR OFF THAT SHIT WE ALL KNOW THATS YOU PHONE IM ON!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 16 2008, 09:54 PM~11108463
> *BITCH GETR OFF THAT SHIT WE ALL KNOW THATS YOU PHONE IM ON!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 09:41 PM~11108311
> *ha!..
> sup tony
> *


BITCH GET OFF HIS DICK!!! :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 10:44 PM~11108357
> *3 Members: cali rydah, sic713, mac2lac
> :uh:
> *


    :biggrin: 

how ya doin homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 16 2008, 10:07 PM~11108616
> *      :biggrin:
> 
> how ya doin homie
> *


im good... whats goin down in bryan?? probably same shit thats goin down in houston..nothing.... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2008, 11:10 PM~11108639
> *im good... whats goin down in bryan?? probably same shit thats goin down in houston..nothing.... :0
> *


nothin...just watchin the grass grow... :biggrin: :biggrin: you still in cali homie??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 16 2008, 10:11 PM~11108656
> *nothin...just watchin the grass grow... :biggrin:  :biggrin:    you still in cali homie??
> *


yesssirrrr :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 16 2008, 09:59 PM~11108524
> *BITCH GET OFF HIS DICK!!!  :angry:
> *


get off your ass ass build something..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 10:47 PM~11108944
> *get off your ass ass build something..
> *


hey sic i need u to paint my chinas to match that red car :0 and we need to leaf it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

SUP HOMIE'S???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 11:41 PM~11108311
> *ha!..
> sup tony
> *


watz happenin homie!! the work i talked to u about is still on but its going to be a while. :biggrin: wat u been up too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 16 2008, 11:10 PM~11107995
> *man you all wayz looking to come up when some one is down... but if your going to sale it let me know i need some pumps
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pretty cold hearted but if he didn't ask, someone else would have beat him to it. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 11:14 PM~11108033
> *latin..  post for sale ad for mazteca aka walk in the da clouds..      and dont forget to mention the sentimental value.
> *


i need to put, not for 500lb mexican nga's that still live in nana's house since it cannot support heavyweights.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SHOW PALACE TONIGHT!!!! WE'LL BE THERE AROUND 8ISH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 16 2008, 11:21 PM~11109180
> *hey sic i need u to paint my chinas to match that red car :0 and we need to leaf it
> *


alright... im down for that.. just let me know when you ready..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2008, 07:40 AM~11110386
> *SHOW PALACE TONIGHT!!!! WE'LL BE THERE AROUND 8ISH
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 07:50 AM~11110454
> *alright... im down for that.. just let me know when you ready..
> *


cool soon homie turns out didnt need a tranny kick down cable was disconected :biggrin: im doing all the service on it now so i let u know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:40 AM~11110386
> *SHOW PALACE TONIGHT!!!! WE'LL BE THERE AROUND 8ISH
> *


i'll bring some sprite


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 16 2008, 05:11 PM~11105484
> *never say what up to a player.
> i will not break you off anymore when you are stopping by phoenix.
> *


Lol! I don't get in off topic much. That's why. My bad.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2008, 10:29 AM~11110675
> *Lol! I don't get in off topic much. That's why. My bad.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tejano/Conjunto Rolas

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=420276

Devious68, I know you don't like that music since it brings back bad memories :tears: 



but I don't give a faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 10:47 PM~11108944
> *get off your ass ass build something..
> *


BITCH!!! i know your not talking how long have you had YOUR P.O.S!!! i had more lolows than you have in your life time!!! BITCH GET OFF THE BIKES THERE FOR THE KIDS BITCH!!! O PUT SOME PUMPS IN YOUR SHIT BE FOR YOU TALK!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11107313
> *ouch..      least everybody ok..and no real lowriders were damaged..
> *


U SORRY P.O.S. :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 17 2008, 10:28 AM~11111586
> *:ugh:
> *


WUT UP MATT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 17 2008, 10:28 AM~11111586
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: what it do tommy boy :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 06:22 AM~11110045
> *i need to put, not for 500lb mexican nga's that still live in nana's house since it cannot support heavyweights.
> *


this is how paisas roll now days POS ENQUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO :0 
















:uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 miles a gallon?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 11:21 AM~11112035
> *5 miles a gallon?
> *


 :yessad: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 10:54 AM~11110848
> *Tejano/Conjunto Rolas
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=420276
> ...


yeah... bad memories of...

trucks with 15x10 wheels,tailgate murals.ferrari body kits


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 01:55 PM~11112299
> *yeah... bad memories of...
> 
> trucks with  15x10 wheels,tailgate murals.ferrari body kits
> *


glad i never lived in your hood. hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 17 2008, 11:13 AM~11110961
> *BITCH!!! i know your not talking how long have you had YOUR P.O.S!!! i had more lolows than you have in your life time!!! BITCH GET OFF THE BIKES  THERE FOR THE KIDS BITCH!!!  O PUT SOME PUMPS IN YOUR SHIT BE FOR YOU TALK!!!
> *


easy white boy, WAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU!
:rant: U DONT CALL OTHER PEEPS RIDES P.O.S THE MAN IS DOING WHAT HE CAN.  I AINT DICK RIDIN, I JUST DONT LIKE PEOPLE TELLING TALKING DOWN ON EACH OTHER. WE ARE ALL ONE CITY, OH NEVER MIND FUCK U BITCH CAUSE UR FROM TX CITY. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello everyone. Looks like you all didn't eat your cereal again. Grouchy people.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 17 2008, 12:35 PM~11112598
> *Hello everyone.  Looks like you all didn't eat your cereal again.  Grouchy people.
> *


lol


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 17 2008, 12:08 PM~11112395
> *easy white boy, WAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU!
> :rant: U DONT CALL OTHER PEEPS RIDES P.O.S THE MAN IS DOING WHAT HE CAN.  I AINT DICK RIDIN, I JUST DONT LIKE PEOPLE TELLING TALKING DOWN ON EACH OTHER. WE ARE ALL ONE CITY, OH NEVER MIND FUCK U BITCH CAUSE UR FROM TX CITY. :biggrin:
> *


MAN THAT KID PISS ME OFF TWO TIMES!!! he talking like he got a bad ass car... asking me when I'm going to get one.. FUCK THAT BITCH CUZ AT THE END OF THE DAY ILL HAVE ONE BE FOR HE WILL OUT THERE AND WHEN MY SON COME HE WILL HAVE ONE BE FOR HIM TO... TALK SOME MORE SHIT KID GOOFY WILL NOT SAVE YOU THIS TIME!!! NO ONE WILL!!! TO ME YOUR NOTHING BUT A KID TO ME!!!!BITCH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 17 2008, 02:35 PM~11112598
> *Hello everyone.  Looks like you all didn't eat your cereal again.  Grouchy people.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 17 2008, 11:13 AM~11110961
> *BITCH!!! i know your not talking how long have you had YOUR P.O.S!!! i had more lolows than you have in your life time!!! BITCH GET OFF THE BIKES  THERE FOR THE KIDS BITCH!!!  O PUT SOME PUMPS IN YOUR SHIT BE FOR YOU TALK!!!
> *


whoooooooooa lil mama..........slow down


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 17 2008, 02:50 PM~11112734
> *MAN THAT KID PISS ME OFF TWO TIMES!!! he talking like he got a bad ass car... asking me when I'm going to get one.. FUCK THAT BITCH CUZ AT THE END OF THE DAY ILL HAVE ONE BE FOR HE WILL OUT THERE AND WHEN MY SON COME HE WILL HAVE ONE BE FOR HIM TO... TALK SOME MORE SHIT KID GOOFY WILL NOT SAVE YOU THIS TIME!!! NO ONE WILL!!! TO ME YOUR NOTHING BUT A KID TO ME!!!!BITCH
> *


be carefull what you say man.......ima tell you like i told cochina.."TALKIN FLY IS ONLY FOR PEOPLE WITH BOXIN GAME" :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2008, 03:45 PM~11113237
> *Craziness!
> *


chanfle! X2!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 03:48 PM~11113263
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+Jul 17 2008, 09:13 AM~11110961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not about the quanity..cause if it was ..out of the 10 low lows you put out ,that means you put out 1 in a half lowriders..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2008, 02:27 PM~11104589
> *ATTN ALL RIDERS WITH DIRTY CARS
> 
> COME OUT TO MEINEKE ON LOCATRINE (SPELLING) AND HWY 6, NEXT TO THE BURGER KING AND HAVE THE INDIVIDUALS WASH UP YOUR RIDES... I WILL HAVE MY HOMEBOY BABY CRAZY OUT THERE WITH NO SHIRT DONT MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY. SATURDAY FROM 9A-2P  DONATIONS WILL BE ACCEPTED.  HAND WASH AND DRY ONLY. THANKS.
> *


edit...carwash is sunday, not saturday, thanks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 01:51 PM~11113274
> *
> *


q onda senor latin?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 03:59 PM~11113327
> *q onda senor latin?
> *


aqui en el jale wishing that sentimental value 5pm would come around.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 02:04 PM~11113364
> *aqui en el jale wishing that sentimental value 5pm would come around.
> *


shit im same here but 5.30 but its out tothe club till 4 am tonight mayne it sucks being poor :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

damn htown crunk today... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 04:09 PM~11113399
> *shit im same here but 5.30 but its out tothe club till 4 am tonight mayne it sucks being poor  :angry:
> *


i know what you mean.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 17 2008, 02:10 PM~11113401
> *damn htown crunk today... :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 17 2008, 04:10 PM~11113401
> *damn htown crunk today... :0
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 02:12 PM~11113412
> *i know what you mean.
> *


ya no alcanza ni palos frijoles


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 04:14 PM~11113429
> *ya no alcanza ni palos frijoles
> *


ni los calzones


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 02:16 PM~11113442
> *ni los calzones
> *


puro comando :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 04:18 PM~11113460
> *puro comando  :biggrin:
> *


*Voy por la calle 
De la mano
Platicando
Con mi amor
Y voy recordando
Cosas serias 
Que me pueden suceder
Pues ya
Me preguntan 
Que hasta cuando 
Nos iremos a casar
Y yo 
Le contesto
Que soy pobre
Que me tiene que esperar

No tengo dinero 
Ni nada que dar 
Lo unico que tengo es amor para amar
Si asi tu me quieres te puedo querer 
Pero si no puedes ni modo que hacer*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2008, 02:38 PM~11113184
> *whoooooooooa lil mama..........slow down
> *


mayne I know...that homie just gots a short fuse is all...comes in here going off on peeps. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2008, 01:42 PM~11113219
> *be carefull what you say man.......ima tell you like i told cochina.."TALKIN FLY IS ONLY FOR PEOPLE WITH BOXIN GAME" :biggrin:
> *


you shold have been here yesterday them fools across the street had a boxing match in the street, it was about 30 of them....laws swarmed in from all angles...then i jumped in the lac and rode by on the laws :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 03:19 PM~11113466
> *Voy por la calle
> De la mano
> Platicando
> ...


Mr Romantico over here :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 02:19 PM~11113466
> *Voy por la calle
> De la mano
> Platicando
> ...


pa las viejas con los posos apretados :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 17 2008, 04:21 PM~11113481
> *Mr Romantico over here :uh:
> *


si quieres te lo dedico mi gavilan. :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 17 2008, 02:13 PM~11113422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what??? what??? what???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 17 2008, 04:23 PM~11113498
> *:0
> yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what??? what??? what???
> *


[email protected]!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 02:22 PM~11113495
> *si quieres te lo dedico mi gavilan.  :happysad:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 04:24 PM~11113507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 04:20 PM~11113475
> *you shold have been here yesterday them fools across the street had a boxing match in the street, it was about 30 of them....laws swarmed in from all angles...then i jumped in the lac and rode by on the laws  :biggrin:
> *


"not me..... they da ones u wont.... i say cross the street.... paaaaid cash"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 02:25 PM~11113510
> *:burn:
> *


save it and use it on u know who :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 17 2008, 02:24 PM~11113505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2008, 04:26 PM~11113516
> *"not me..... they da ones u wont.... i say cross the street.... paaaaid cash"
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 17 2008, 02:50 PM~11112734
> *MAN THAT KID PISS ME OFF TWO TIMES!!! he talking like he got a bad ass car... asking me when I'm going to get one.. FUCK THAT BITCH CUZ AT THE END OF THE DAY ILL HAVE ONE BE FOR HE WILL OUT THERE AND WHEN MY SON COME HE WILL HAVE ONE BE FOR HIM TO... TALK SOME MORE SHIT KID GOOFY WILL NOT SAVE YOU THIS TIME!!! NO ONE WILL!!! TO ME YOUR NOTHING BUT A KID TO ME!!!!BITCH
> *


SINCE YOU TALKING TO MY SON LIKE THAT. STEP TO ME LIKE THAT. YOU HAVE A G BODY AND I HAVE ONE ALSO. NOW LET SEE WHO CAN BUILD THE CLEANEST STREET CAR OR RIDE PERIOD.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

por andar bailando como joto. MAAAAAAAAAAASSSS PUUUUUTO! Y FAWK BO CORONA!! :buttkick: 

http://celebritystumble.com/2007/08/02/jua...scasters-laugh/


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 02:27 PM~11113526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one more for ur collection


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 04:30 PM~11113548
> *one more for ur collection
> 
> 
> ...


SE LO COMIO!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 02:29 PM~11113537
> *por andar bailando como joto.  MAAAAAAAAAAASSSS PUUUUUTO!  Y FAWK BO CORONA!!  :buttkick:
> 
> http://celebritystumble.com/2007/08/02/jua...scasters-laugh/
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche latin te la jalas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 02:27 PM~11113529
> *SINCE YOU TALKING TO MY SON LIKE THAT. STEP TO ME LIKE THAT. YOU HAVE A G BODY AND I HAVE ONE ALSO. NOW LET SEE WHO CAN BUILD THE CLEANEST STREET CAR OR RIDE PERIOD.
> *


 :0 sounds like a challenge


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea and while yall at it, if that muthafucka and chromed out under, blowin a/c clean paint and interior and runs good on some real rims, dont bring it out. 

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

]


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 17 2008, 04:32 PM~11113567
> *:0 sounds like a challenge
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 03:04 PM~11113364
> *aqui en el jale wishing that sentimental value 5pm would come around.
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 02:34 PM~11113594
> *yea and while yall at it, if that muthafucka and chromed out under, blowin a/c clean paint and interior and runs good on some real rims, dont bring it out.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yea what he said :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and if you aint got a clue...get one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE&feature=related


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 04:34 PM~11113594
> *yea and while yall at it, if that muthafucka and chromed out under, blowin a/c clean paint and interior and runs good on some real rims, dont bring it out.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ALL READY IN WORKS...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 17 2008, 02:38 PM~11113630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 02:38 PM~11113634
> *ALL READY IN WORKS...........
> *


since u getting them i want the chinas :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 17 2008, 02:40 PM~11113644
> *gotta have my shit and hopping... :biggrin:  u know what im sayin..
> :0
> *


back doe it...now i dont what that mean im just sayin now, ya understand me..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9MHBYyVU2s&feature=related


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 04:40 PM~11113645
> *since u getting them i want the chinas  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW YOU GETTING THEM.........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 03:24 PM~11113507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2008, 04:45 PM~11113696
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 01:54 PM~11113294
> ****** you trippin.. ***** my pos is way cleaner than all the low lows you eva brought out... my car got more kandy on the inside than youll ever have on any of your rides.. ol mr  welding studs to an adapter lookin ass...
> 
> ol mr 3 pumps 4 batterys lookin ass..
> ...


MAN ON ALL THAT SHAT YOUR TALKING HOW LONG HAVE YOU HAD THAT SHIT??? WHAT I DID IT BE FOR ILL DO IT THIS TIME ILL PULL OUT 20g'S ON YOUR ASS TO SHOW YOU BITCH ASS!!! BUT I KNOW AT THE END OF THE DAY YOUR ASS IS NOT GOING TO DO SHIT BUT TALK SHIT BITCH!!! FUCK LAY-IT-LOW SAY SOME SHIT TO ME AT A SHOW I KNOW YOUR BITCH ASS GOING TO RUN LIKE YOU DID THE OTHER TIME TALKING ALL THIS SHIT AND THEN RUN LIKE A BITCH TO GOOFY......


YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR A KID TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ON LAY-IT-LOW.. DO SOMETHING TO SHOW ME YOUR A MAN!!! BE FOR COMING TO ME TALKING ALL THIS SHIT!!! AS OF NOW YOUR A BITCH ASS KID TO ME ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I GUESS I CAN'T GET NO CHALLENGE OR RESPONDS.......... :scrutinize: :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2008, 01:42 PM~11113219
> *be carefull what you say man.......ima tell you like i told cochina.."TALKIN FLY IS ONLY FOR PEOPLE WITH BOXIN GAME" :biggrin:
> *


man look that kid is nothing to me... like i told him, hi is a KID to me in tel he do something to show me that he is a MAN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 17 2008, 02:50 PM~11113752
> *MAN ON ALL THAT SHAT YOUR TALKING HOW LONG HAVE YOU HAD THAT SHIT??? WHAT I DID IT BE FOR ILL DO IT THIS TIME ILL PULL OUT 20g'S ON YOUR ASS TO SHOW YOU BITCH ASS!!! BUT I KNOW AT THE END OF THE DAY YOUR ASS IS NOT GOING TO DO SHIT BUT TALK SHIT BITCH!!! FUCK LAY-IT-LOW SAY SOME SHIT TO ME AT A SHOW I KNOW YOUR BITCH ASS GOING TO RUN LIKE YOU DID THE OTHER TIME TALKING ALL THIS SHIT AND THEN RUN LIKE A BITCH TO GOOFY......
> YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR A KID TALKING ALL THIS SHIT ON LAY-IT-LOW.. DO SOMETHING TO SHOW ME YOUR A MAN!!! BE FOR COMING TO ME TALKING ALL THIS SHIT!!! AS OF NOW YOUR A BITCH ASS  KID TO ME ...
> *


ive had mines for a yr.. been workin on it for 6 months...
wtf you talkin bout man.. you make no sense half the time..and y u bringin goofy in this,aint no body run to him.. he just dont want you to make his club look bad.. thats all.. breath *****...!!!

you came to me in the wrong callin me out when no one was talkin to you..am i right or wrong..i was talkin 2 tony... 

you tryin to clown on me but your cars you bring out make yourself look bad..

im done with this shit... aint got time..ill rather be woorkin hard and makin money.. so when my car comes out... it will be clean and done right the 1st time.. instead of some oil leakin hooptie with welded studs..

quality over quantity


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 02:55 PM~11113794
> *I GUESS I CAN'T GET NO CHALLENGE OR RESPONDS.......... :scrutinize:  :uh:
> *


i guess not.. dont worry dad.. we let our cars do the the the talkin....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 03:03 PM~11113859
> *mest up
> *


what is..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 05:00 PM~11113838
> *i guess not.. dont worry dad.. we let our cars do the the the talkin....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 03:03 PM~11113859
> *mest up
> *


Si


----------



## Pure Hatred (Sep 3, 2007)

BOTH OF YALLS CARS SUCK!! HAHAHAHA IM PLAYIN, WHATS DA DEAL MIKE, AINT SEEN YOU IN 2 MINUTES!! HAHA


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 04:05 PM~11113874
> *what is..
> *



All this aggravation... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Hatred_@Jul 17 2008, 03:07 PM~11113893
> *BOTH OF YALLS CARS SUCK!! HAHAHAHA IM PLAYIN, WHATS DA DEAL MIKE, AINT SEEN YOU IN 2 MINUTES!! HAHA
> *


***** we in the same shop..


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 02:58 PM~11113824
> *ive had mines for a yr.. been workin on it for 6 months...
> wtf you talkin bout man.. you make no sense half the time..and y u bringin goofy in this,aint no body run to him.. he just dont want you to make his club look bad.. thats all.. breath *****...!!!
> 
> ...


BITCH YOUR TALKING TO TONY ABOUT ME IM GOING TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!! 
AND I KNOW THAT YOU CALL HIM ASKING IF ME AND YOU CAN BE FRIENDS... 
AS OF THE LEAKIN FUCK IT IT WAS SOMETHING TO PULL OUT,, YOU DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT ME LIKE I GOT SOMETHING THAT WILL BLOW YOUR SHIT OUT OF H-TOWN ASK SOME ONE THAT KNOWS ME GOOD.. THEY WILL LET YOU KNOW ABOUT THE 65 IM GOING TO PULL OUT!!!! DONT TALK TO ME LIKE YOU KNOW ME AND AS OF "QUALITY OVER QUANTITY" CUZ SOME OF THE SHIT YOU DO IS NOT ALL THAT GOOD AS OF WHAT I LOOK AT SOME IS GOOD BUT SOME WAS AND IS BAD TOO SO DONT GO THERE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 03:08 PM~11113902
> *All this aggravation...  :biggrin:
> *


shit.. he came at me wrong.. i never directed nothing to him


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 04:09 PM~11113919
> *shit.. he came at me wrong.. i never directed nothing to him
> *


Settle this shit on the paint ball field.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 17 2008, 03:09 PM~11113914
> *BITCH YOUR TALKING TO TONY ABOUT ME IM GOING TO SAY SOMETHING ABOUT IT!!!
> AND I KNOW THAT YOU CALL HIM ASKING IF ME AND YOU CAN BE FRIENDS...
> AS OF THE LEAKIN FUCK IT IT WAS SOMETHING TO PULL OUT,, YOU DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT ME LIKE I GOT SOMETHING THAT WILL BLOW YOUR SHIT OUT OF H-TOWN ASK SOME ONE THAT KNOWS ME GOOD.. THEY WILL LET YOU KNOW ABOUT THE 65 IM GOING TO PULL OUT!!!! DONT TALK TO ME LIKE YOU KNOW ME AND AS OF  "QUALITY OVER QUANTITY"  CUZ SOME OF THE SHIT YOU DO IS NOT ALL THAT GOOD AS OF WHAT I LOOK AT SOME IS GOOD BUT SOME WAS AND IS BAD TOO SO DONT GO THERE
> *


***** wtf you talkin about.. aint no one talkin to tony about you. you aint important...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 17 2008, 03:11 PM~11113936
> *Settle this shit on the paint ball field.
> *


haha. you still bruised up


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

kid game over, show me your a MAN what your doing is KID SHIT!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 17 2008, 05:11 PM~11113936
> *Settle this shit on the paint ball field.
> *


 :0 

ONE UP THE STREET FROM MY PLACE......... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 04:12 PM~11113946
> *haha. you still bruised up
> *


Hell yea I still have about 4-5 bruises. My arm has a bruise the size of a baseball.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2008, 10:47 PM~11108944
> *get off your ass ass build something..
> *


AND YOU TELLING ME TAHT WAS NOT TO ME!!! LIKE I SAID YOU TALK A LOT OF SHIT KID THE GAMES ARE OVER!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

JAMES dont waste ya time homie...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 02:55 PM~11113794
> *I GUESS I CAN'T GET NO CHALLENGE OR RESPONDS.......... :scrutinize:  :uh:
> *


back off homie..dont get mixed up in this..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 17 2008, 04:20 PM~11113474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you was skurred to leave untiil laws pulled up huh?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 17 2008, 05:20 PM~11114022
> *back off homie..dont get mixed up in this..
> *


HE ALREADY KNOW WHAT IT IS WITH ME AND HIM........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 03:09 PM~11113919
> *shit.. he came at me wrong.. i never directed nothing to him
> :0  :0
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 03:21 PM~11114038
> *yeah..  dunno about some people..  mayne..
> so you was skurred to leave untiil laws pulled up huh?
> *


yea, i was scared


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 17 2008, 03:14 PM~11113970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it was for you.. but you bump your gums at me tellin me to get off tonys nuts when no one was talkin to you..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 04:43 PM~11114176
> *yea, i was scared
> *


this nikka here.....driving down a closed street with no way to get out....lmao!~


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 17 2008, 03:46 PM~11114191
> *this nikka here.....driving down a closed street with no way to get out....lmao!~
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 05:43 PM~11114176
> *yea, i was scared
> *


you always are. says alot about ****** from hiram clark. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 04:48 PM~11114203
> *:biggrin:
> *


i got these chicken heads that wanna meet u...they saw u yesterday creeping and they was like who that!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 05:25 PM~11114075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 04:38 PM~11113630
> *and if you aint got a clue...get one...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE&feature=related
> *


how many times u gonna post that shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 05:52 PM~11114235
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 04:38 PM~11113634
> *ALL READY IN WORKS...........
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 17 2008, 06:01 PM~11114298
> *:uh:
> *


don't get jealous my prietito, i was just checking her out. :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 06:03 PM~11114310
> *don't get jealous my prietito, i was just checking her out.  :ugh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 17 2008, 06:05 PM~11114334
> *:twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

al rato buey, going to go walk the park and get some exercise.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 06:06 PM~11114339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> al rato buey, going to go walk the park and get some exercise.
> *


is that slang for taking a shit :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 17 2008, 06:08 PM~11114358
> *is that slang for taking a shit :biggrin:
> *


nah that's called dropping the kids at the pool. peace.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 03:48 PM~11114208
> *you always are.    says alot about ****** from hiram clark.    :uh:
> *


i aint from the clarke im from south main bitch remember that.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 05:09 PM~11114372
> *i aint from the clarke im from south main bitch remember that.
> *


smp.......?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 06:08 PM~11114360
> *nah that's called dropping the kids at the pool.  peace.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 03:34 PM~11113594
> *yea and while yall at it, if that muthafucka and chromed out under, blowin a/c clean paint and interior and runs good on some real rims, dont bring it out.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



or they could just buy one already done.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 06:09 PM~11114372
> *i aint from the clarke im from south main bitch remember that.
> *


you from texas parkway now. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 05:22 PM~11114480
> *or they could just buy one already done.....
> *



already.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+Jul 17 2008, 09:13 AM~11110961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BBBBBBBAHAHAHAHAHAAAHHAHAHA!!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 17 2008, 02:34 PM~11113594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOT EM COACH................






DAM YALL TAKING ALL THE FUN AWAY FROM ME AND BIG PIMP WE POSE TO BE THE ONLY ONES E-FIGHTIN..........RIGHT YOU FAT PIECE OF SHIT??????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 17 2008, 02:50 PM~11112734
> *MAN THAT KID PISS ME OFF TWO TIMES!!! he talking like he got a bad ass car... asking me when I'm going to get one.. FUCK THAT BITCH CUZ AT THE END OF THE DAY ILL HAVE ONE BE FOR HE WILL OUT THERE AND WHEN MY SON COME HE WILL HAVE ONE BE FOR HIM TO... TALK SOME MORE SHIT KID GOOFY WILL NOT SAVE YOU THIS TIME!!! NO ONE WILL!!! TO ME YOUR NOTHING BUT A KID TO ME!!!!BITCH
> *


slow ur roll homie!! u just need to chill out and live life one day at a time, dont get on peoples bad side. plus homie sic was only joking around he didnt meen any harm. be cool and catch ur snap, now go to ur CORNER and quite fighting over grown little boy!! :biggrin: jk we all the same peeps, we all living in the LOWRIDER WORLD.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 06:22 PM~11114480
> *or they could just buy one already done.....
> *


better yet, lets buy something with mileage so low, it could still be under warranty slap used daytons on it, and act like we did something.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 17 2008, 06:59 PM~11114723
> *slow ur roll homie!! u just need to chill out and live life one day at a time, dont get on peoples bad side. plus homie sic was only joking around he didnt meen any harm. be cool and catch ur snap, now go to ur CORNER and quite fighting over grown little boy!! :biggrin:  jk we all the same peeps, we all living in the LOWRIDER WORLD.
> *


fk you, you o' can't we all just get along acting ass *****.. 



:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

agree


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 04:22 PM~11114480
> *or they could just buy one already done.....
> *


if u can stretch it, but dont go on talkin about how u have kids and a family and rather spend your money on that, like you always do :uh: 

duno where u claim i buy shit already built.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

already built


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

already built again :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn another one already built :uh: 


























damn he got another one already built again :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whenever u get that bigbody lifted, let me know, so i can buy one already built , again :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 06:00 PM~11115093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of tha interior? 

silver with black combo looked good on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 06:11 PM~11115181
> *any pics of tha interior?
> 
> silver with black combo looked good on it.
> *


i lost most pics of that car when the comp crashed, it was original silver on silver super sport.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 06:13 PM~11115202
> *i lost most pics of that car when the comp crashed, it was original silver on silver super sport.
> *


damn dont see that OG color everyday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 06:15 PM~11115216
> *damn dont see that OG color everyday
> *


bought it already built for 9gs :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2008, 04:56 PM~11114702
> *MAYNE.......
> HOLD.......
> 
> ...


u better watch out, dont u have to get the trailer this weekend.....big pimp, give him a pass...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 08:20 PM~11115255
> *u better watch out, dont u have to get the trailer this weekend.....big pimp, give him a pass...
> *


fk no.. dont want that bitch knowing where i live.. better send someone else to get it. or come yourself.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 06:22 PM~11115264
> *fk no.. dont want that bitch knowing where i live.. better send someone else to get it.  or come yourself.
> *


who u bossin around


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

deez nutz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 06:19 PM~11115247
> *bought it already built for 9gs  :biggrin:
> *



i bought another 63 few months back thats all original down to the OG seats that came with the car in 63 in great shape. only thing that has been done is that it has been repainted thru out the years but witch car hasnt from that era. 

car runs good but has its blemishes so i am redoing all the moldings, bumpers, etc. ya know jus freshen it up but already have to deal with people tellin me that i bought a built car. im jus like no its jus a clean original car that never got abused.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 17 2008, 06:13 PM~11114813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if anyone is stupid enough to put a car before their family.....then more power to them.....all i know is i didnt' live with my parents and build a car, then act like i did something outstanding....

i was actually talkin bout someone buyin your lac and comin up quick, i never said your name, but......

if the shoe fits wear it......guess i struck a nerve.....sorry.....


i'd rather be the man at home than the man on the streets....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 08:26 PM~11115289
> *who u bossin around
> *


your landlord bitch. watch your tone or rent might go up!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 07:31 PM~11115332
> *i bought another 63 few months back thats all original down to the OG seats that came with the car in 63 in great shape. only thing that has been done is that it has been repainted thru out the years but witch car hasnt from that era.
> 
> car runs good but has its blemishes so i am redoing all the moldings, bumpers, etc. ya know jus freshen it up but already have to deal with people tellin me that i bought a built car. im jus like no its jus a clean original car that never got abused.
> *



nah homie.....to me, buying a built car, is buying someone else's idea of how it should look.....how you been homie??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 06:33 PM~11115345
> *nah...i think i'll buy an old school priceless classic and put my rims in my closet...well nana's closet and claim it's the hottest shit comin soon....
> if anyone is stupid enough to put a car before their family.....then more power to them.....all i know is i didnt' live with my parents and build a car, then act like i did something outstanding....
> 
> ...


well there goes the family cards. i didnt say put your family before lowriding, only a fool would do that, u know me better than that. im just sayin, i aint got no kids and no wife, so i do what i want.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 06:31 PM~11115332
> *i bought another 63 few months back thats all original down to the OG seats that came with the car in 63 in great shape. only thing that has been done is that it has been repainted thru out the years but witch car hasnt from that era.
> 
> car runs good but has its blemishes so i am redoing all the moldings, bumpers, etc. ya know jus freshen it up but already have to deal with people tellin me that i bought a built car. im jus like no its jus a clean original car that never got abused.
> *


your money your car. nuff said.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 07:40 PM~11115402
> *well there goes the family cards. i didnt say put your family before lowriding, only a fool would do that, u know me better  than that. im just sayin, i aint got no kids and no wife, so i do what i want.
> *



this *****....family cards?? we'll see what you say when you do have a family....cause you got more money in your car than you do your house don't make you better than me in my book homie....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 06:36 PM~11115367
> *your landlord bitch.      watch your tone or rent might go up!
> *


i thought i was good until august of 09


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 08:40 PM~11115402
> *well there goes the family cards. i didnt say put your family before lowriding, only a fool would do that, u know me better  than that. im just sayin, i aint got no kids and no wife, so i do what i want.
> *


i got kids..but i dont claim em.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 06:45 PM~11115435
> *this *****....family cards?? we'll see what you say when you do have a family....cause you got more money in your car than you do your house don't make you better than me in my book homie....
> *


dont go assuming things


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 08:45 PM~11115440
> *i thought i was good until august of 09
> *


you good to sep 4th this year *****. and don't pull that falling down the stairs shit either..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 17 2008, 07:47 PM~11115451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


follow your own advice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well shit i coulda swore this is houston lowriders, not family, houses, and kids and other day to day life issues :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 08:48 PM~11115463
> *you good to sep 4th this year *****.    and don't pull that falling down the stairs shit either..
> *


yo rents due muthafuckaaaa


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 07:50 PM~11115478
> *well shit i coulda swore this is houston lowriders, not family, houses, and kids and other day to day life issues  :uh:  :uh:
> *


it's actually WHATEVER HAPPENED TO RICHMOND if you wanna get technical...not, i built, this, this, this, this, hot wings and old hooka's..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 06:36 PM~11115368
> *nah homie.....to me, buying a built car, is buying someone else's idea of how it should look.....how you been homie??
> *


wats up mike, jus been bouncin back from bein sick... hows everythang on that side of the 979?

hit me up when you not to busy... guess damn phones have bad reception. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 07:52 PM~11115498
> *wats up mike, jus been bouncin back from bein sick... hows everythang on that side of the 979?
> 
> hit me up when you not to busy... guess damn phones have bad reception. :angry:
> *


yeah homie...my shit died...guess i should buy a charger and stop buying my kids toys... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i'll hit you up in a min homie.....doing good....HAVIN THANGS....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 06:36 PM~11115367
> *your landlord bitch.      watch your tone or rent might go up!
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 07:53 PM~11115506
> *
> 
> 
> ...



go ahead and fill it out.... :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2005, 06:01 PM~4405989
> *:uh:
> *


ha member this


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 17 2008, 06:03 PM~11114309
> *:0
> *


O.G. STATUS........ :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 07:13 PM~11115202
> *i lost most pics of that car when the comp crashed, it was original silver on silver super sport.
> *



I have 2 cds full of pics of that ride.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

be right back houston lowriders.....gonna spend some time with the family.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 17 2008, 08:48 PM~11115468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might as well get you a cosby sweater. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 07:14 PM~11115676
> *I have 2 cds full of pics of that ride.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Dec 14 2005, 05:04 PM~4405618
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> this is retarded, buttcrack power, cheese factories, fat people and dairy cows....
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Nov 2 2004, 08:37 AM~2351237
> *man, houstons dead.  it sucks here cus everyone is too much into the whole bling-bling wannabe rapper/superstar thing and low-lows aren't good enough for them.  me and my gal were out the other night and i saw one low..A REAL FLASHBACK type of low.  it was a fullsize chevy pickup with a TILT BED, remember those??  he had Ontario, Canada plates and made a right turn off westheimer to richmond and all i could think is that he was gonna be disappointed like a mofo if he came all this way just for THAT.  but i agree, it'd be nice to have something here again....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 09:22 PM~11115733
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11115507
> *yeah homie...my shit died...guess i should buy a charger and stop buying my kids toys... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i'll hit you up in a min homie.....doing good....HAVIN THANGS....
> *


let kids play with charger.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

damm it all this anymosity going on fuck this i cant hang with ya big ballerz im going to myspace :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 17 2008, 07:24 PM~11115755
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 09:33 PM~11115828
> *damm it all this anymosity going on fuck this i cant hang with ya big ballerz im going to myspace  :biggrin:
> *


pussy


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 02:55 PM~11113794
> *I GUESS I CAN'T GET NO CHALLENGE OR RESPONDS.......... :scrutinize:  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 17 2008, 10:31 AM~11111628
> *WUT UP MATT
> *


SUP GOOF


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 17 2008, 10:38 AM~11111696
> *:biggrin: what it do tommy boy  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLN AT DA CRIB


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Focus SS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 17 2008, 09:49 PM~11115992
> *:buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


WHAT YOU LAUGHING AT WHIT BOY. DON'T MAKE ME RIDE BACK THERE TO YOU NECK OF THE WOODS.... :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11116060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the setup?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 17 2008, 08:57 PM~11116080
> *any pics of the setup?
> *


top secret...coming out in '09. breakin boyz off...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 17 2008, 09:57 PM~11116080
> *any pics of the setup?
> *


 :0 

I'M SURE IT HAS 4 PUMPS AND 14 BATTERIES.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 09:56 PM~11116070
> *WHAT YOU LAUGHING AT WHIT BOY. DON'T MAKE ME RIDE BACK THERE TO YOU NECK OF THE WOODS.... :0
> *


you really dont like white ppl do u :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 17 2008, 07:50 PM~11116008
> *SUP GOOF
> *


jus checking out the HOUSTON LOWRIDER DEATH MATCH TOPIC... :uh: 

CAR LOOK GOOD HOMIE..LOOKS ALOT BETTER NOW THEN WHEN IT WAS GREEN..


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 17 2008, 10:00 PM~11116113
> *you really dont like white ppl do u :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 08:00 PM~11116115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U LIVE ON A FARM??


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 17 2008, 09:03 PM~11116147
> *U LIVE ON A FARM??
> *



nah... thats where those cars were kept.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 10:04 PM~11116169
> *nah... thats where those cars were kept.
> *


is that where the 64 went too :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

pinchay Mick


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 17 2008, 09:06 PM~11116184
> *is that where the 64 went too :dunno:
> *


no. Some one came one night with money and a trailer and drove off into the night with it... never seen or heard of it again...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 10:08 PM~11116208
> *no. Some one came one night with money and a trailer and drove off into the night with it... never seen or heard of it again...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said death match


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 17 2008, 08:17 PM~11115703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:  RIP


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 17 2008, 09:37 PM~11116469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2

SUP GOOFY???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up my brother..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 06:20 PM~11115255
> *u better watch out, dont u have to get the trailer this weekend.....big pimp, give him a pass...
> *


pshhhhhhh................bag of wings and some cupcakes and big pimp aint going tobe no where to be found........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up rooster..


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 17 2008, 08:40 PM~11116499
> *wut up rooster..
> *


Nothing much, jus reading up on "The Death Match"..........breath peoples. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 17 2008, 10:37 PM~11116465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, i aint even joking, you show up at my house, theres gonna be trouble.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2008, 06:00 PM~11115093
> *already built
> 
> 
> ...


 where's there civic and the mc?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 06:36 PM~11115367
> *your landlord bitch.      watch your tone or rent might go up!
> *


 put a lean on it. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11116621
> *be suprised how far a some hot wings and a bottle of rum will get ya.
> naw, i aint even joking, you show up at my house, theres gonna be trouble.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :uh: :uh: HA NANA DONT LET U HAVE COMPANY OVER O WAT MIJO????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 17 2008, 10:37 PM~11116465
> *:angry:   RIP
> *


you should be thankful something took it out of its misery and you got settlement from insurance..otherwise you'd be be riding on that raggidy mother fk'r with all that cracked leather.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11116654
> *where's there civic and the mc?
> *


heres MC.. that one he did buy already done..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Dj Latin did u get the pic i sent u...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 09:06 PM~11116758
> *heres MC.. that one he did buy already done..
> 
> 
> ...


 should have kept it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 17 2008, 09:08 PM~11116787
> *should have kept it
> *


wats up dave?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 17 2008, 10:04 PM~11116739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT COOL..... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

where are you pat?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 17 2008, 09:15 PM~11116865
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


"set in her ways" lookin good!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 09:16 PM~11116870
> *where are you pat?
> *


james coney island :dunno:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Devious Sixty8, *swangincustoms,* CHOCHI (LOCOS), mac2lac, chevylo97


:0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 11:16 PM~11116873
> *"set in her ways" lookin good!
> *


thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 17 2008, 11:08 PM~11116787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no cracks? haaaaaaa.. o' lying ass *****.. i seen that shit. so many cracks, i thought someone had drew a map on your seats.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que oda joe


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

WHATS UP CHOCHI WHERES THE NEW SPOT TO RIDE


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

WHATS UP TONY


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

U DOWN SIXFO SS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 11:18 PM~11116886
> *james coney island :dunno:
> *


training for next years golden weiner award already? mayne, dedication.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:26 PM~11116970
> *WHATS UP CHOCHI WHERES THE NEW SPOT TO RIDE
> *



Loch Katrine!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11116990
> *U DOWN SIXFO SS
> *




Like 2 flat tires....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 09:29 PM~11116993
> *training for next years golden weiner award already?  mayne, dedication.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up swangin


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

q rollo tony


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 09:09 PM~11116794
> *wats up dave?
> *


 chilin :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 17 2008, 10:18 PM~11116886
> *james coney island :dunno:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 09:21 PM~11116919
> *shoulda..  but naw.    weird how value of g-bodys went up since then.  :angry:  oh, you notice the mazda minitruck in background..  was my uncle joeys..  had biscuits and wrinkle velvet inside.    :ugh:  candy brandywine was nicely done though.
> no cracks? haaaaaaa..  o' lying ass *****..  i seen that shit.  so many cracks, i
> *



he was telling me about it :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:18 PM~11116888
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Devious Sixty8, swangincustoms, CHOCHI (LOCOS), mac2lac, chevylo97
> :0
> *


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

WHATCHA H TOWN ACE


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 09:30 PM~11117000
> *Like 2 flat tires....
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 07:20 PM~11114863
> *fk you, you o' can't we all just get along acting ass *****..
> :biggrin:
> *


u allways trying to start something, SHUT UR MOUTH PUNK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 17 2008, 09:31 PM~11117021
> *wuz up swangin
> *


THE BIG PAY BACK :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 11:41 PM~11117118
> *THE BIG PAY BACK :biggrin:
> *


coming soon to collect :biggrin: taking haters out.they better be ready :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:41 PM~11117118
> *THE BIG PAY BACK :biggrin:
> *




pics?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFoSS_@Jul 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11117139
> *pics?
> *


<----------


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 11:27 PM~11116977
> *WHATS UP TONY
> *


NADA HOMIE JUST TRY TO MAKE A DOLLAR! :biggrin: WAT U GOT GOING?


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

WHERE U AT 56CUSTOMS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

its crowded in here


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 17 2008, 11:32 PM~11117027
> *q rollo tony
> *


NARANJAS NOMAS AQUI VIENDO QUE DICE LA RAZA.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 11:51 PM~11117227
> *WHERE U AT 56CUSTOMS
> *


1 Anonymous Users)<----there he is :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2008, 11:51 PM~11117228
> *its crowded in here
> *


WELL BITCH MOVE AROUND! :biggrin: QUE PASO MI NIGRO!


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11117195
> *NADA HOMIE JUST TRY TO MAKE A DOLLAR! :biggrin: WAT U GOT GOING?
> *


SAME HERE BRO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HEY ROBERT DID U EVER FIND WHAT I NEEDED? LOS 14'S OH LO QUE SEA.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 17 2008, 11:53 PM~11117248
> *WELL BITCH MOVE AROUND! :biggrin:  QUE PASO MI NIGRO!
> *


naw im not done breakin boys off


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 11:54 PM~11117261
> *SAME HERE BRO
> *


ES TODO HOMITO AH QUE ECHARLE GANAS.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2008, 11:55 PM~11117275
> *naw im not done breakin boys off
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ase 4 meses


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 17 2008, 09:56 PM~11117284
> *ES TODO HOMITO AH QUE ECHARLE GANAS.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WHERE'S "KING PINK JAMES"? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so wheres 56 at


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11117275
> *naw im not done breakin boys off
> *


X4 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

q oda juan


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

I SEE U 56 :angry:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:00 PM~11117322
> *so wheres 56 at
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

my girl breaking desert off.she just doesnt make enchiladas :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Who has a Hopper ready for the Krazy Toyz Car Show?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 17 2008, 11:06 PM~11116769
> *Dj Latin did u get the pic i sent u...
> *


Nope, got a different cell #


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 18 2008, 12:04 AM~11117354
> *I SEE U 56 :angry:
> *


i guess hes hiding like you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:06 AM~11117371
> *my girl breaking desert off.she just doesnt make enchiladas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


por eso andas porky buey!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ya sabes los locos juan ya sabes ysi no tenemo asemos uno


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 12:12 AM~11117437
> *por eso andas porky buey!
> 
> 
> ...


im gonna put that on my car as a mural.im gonna bring the whole theme car thing back.old school foo :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:14 AM~11117465
> *im gonna put that on my car as a mural.im gonna bring the whole theme car thing back.old school foo :biggrin:
> *


 :0 donk?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 18 2008, 12:07 AM~11117394
> *Who has a Hopper ready for the Krazy  Toyz Car Show?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 18 2008, 12:15 AM~11117477
> *:0  donk?
> *


not the same they use skittles and m&m's as a theme.more like company logo's :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 12:15 AM~11117481
> *:nosad:
> *


i got video :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:14 AM~11117465
> *im gonna put that on my car as a mural.im gonna bring the whole theme car thing back.old school foo :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:06 AM~11117371
> *my girl breaking desert off.she just doesnt make enchiladas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


enchiladas and pastries..mayne.. your wifey got a sister?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2008, 09:03 PM~11115590
> *ha member this
> *


damn, that was a nice quadruplet titahz. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 12:21 AM~11117550
> *enchiladas and pastries..mayne.. your wifey got a sister?
> *


yeah shes ten and if u come near her ill kill you.thank you come again :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11117458
> *ya sabes los locos juan ya sabes ysi no tenemo asemos uno
> *


a guevi chochirrrri ! :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

mayne im fucken tired i want to go home :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 10:21 PM~11116919
> *shoulda..  but naw.    weird how value of g-bodys went up since then.  :angry:  oh, you notice the mazda minitruck in background..  was my uncle joeys..  had biscuits and wrinkle velvet inside.    :ugh:  candy brandywine was nicely done though.
> no cracks? haaaaaaa..  o' lying ass *****..  i seen that shit.  so many cracks, i thought someone had drew a map on your seats.
> *



i'll go look manana.....still have it outside.....since you so worried bout it.....so you sayin my seats look like the stretch marks on your pansa>>???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 01:33 AM~11117998
> *mayne im fucken tired i want to go home :angry:
> *


go home


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Jul 18 2008, 12:24 AM~11117585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 18 2008, 01:36 AM~11118014
> *i'll go look manana.....still have it outside.....since you so worried bout it.....so you sayin my seats look like the stretch marks on your pansa>>???
> *


bad visual :burn:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *mac2lac, Devious Sixty8*

round 2!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 06:42 AM~11119070
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mac2lac, Devious Sixty8
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

NIX CUSTOMS 

:uh: 
















:biggrin: X222


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 08:20 AM~11119219
> *NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> :uh:
> ...


YES SIR!!! HAD A GOOD ASS TIME LAST NIGHT.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2008, 07:49 AM~11119329
> *YES SIR!!! HAD A GOOD ASS TIME LAST NIGHT.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=F77f3AGVK6A&feature=related


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2008, 09:49 AM~11119329
> *YES SIR!!! HAD A GOOD ASS TIME LAST NIGHT.
> *


pics?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 17 2008, 10:00 PM~11117322
> *so wheres 56 at
> *


 :rant: tryn 2 sleep till the phone starts ringing at 1 n da git damn morning......
fukn joe, wakes every 1 up... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 09:13 AM~11119188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 17 2008, 07:56 PM~11116070
> *WHAT YOU LAUGHING AT WHIT BOY. DON'T MAKE ME RIDE BACK THERE TO YOU NECK OF THE WOODS.... :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno:   :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2008, 10:08 PM~11117397
> *Nope, got a different cell #
> *


pm me ur new number got some pics for you..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ne 1 ridn this weekend :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 08:28 AM~11119559
> *ne 1 ridn this weekend :dunno:
> *


i might whats up lets do diss


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 18 2008, 10:50 AM~11119707
> *
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: 




 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf. embed videos now??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 09:13 AM~11119856
> *wtf. embed videos now??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

when did ths happen


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

today at 4:36 a.m


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So who is going to PWA tonight to see Diva aka Deju?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 09:25 AM~11119927
> *So who is going to PWA tonight to see Diva aka Deju?
> *


deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
sorry latin had to do it... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:35 AM~11119992
> *deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....
> sorry latin had to do it... :biggrin:
> *


hdam*B*!:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jul 18 2008, 09:25 AM~11119923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. you up early :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 09:43 AM~11120057
> *hmmm :0
> cant.. got that wedding rehearsale
> 
> ...


i know...passed out early last night...cooking some breakfast bout to play xbox live... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 18 2008, 09:41 AM~11120041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did u get the pics??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:49 AM~11120104
> *i know...passed out early last night...cooking some breakfast bout to play xbox live... :biggrin:
> *


got the pics, nice regal! why did they replace the 231 turbo with a stroker engine? :cheesy:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 09:25 AM~11119927
> *So who is going to PWA tonight to see Diva aka Deju?
> *


It's DEJA :uh: lol! I'll be there ha ha!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 18 2008, 09:49 AM~11120104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get to work *****


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

SHUT UP DARKASS THEY HAVE ME WORKING THE SWITCH BOARD TODAY IT'S FREAKIN BORING AS HELL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 18 2008, 09:51 AM~11120120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, Medusa, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*
wat up slimm???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:17 AM~11117500
> *i got video :biggrin:
> *


OF DEEZ NUTS..........I HOPE NOT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:28 AM~11119559
> *ne 1 ridn this weekend :dunno:
> *


yep all weekend......... :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Coca Pearl WHATS UP???????????


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 18 2008, 11:53 AM~11120137
> *It's DEJA :uh: lol! I'll be there ha ha!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:28 AM~11119559
> *ne 1 ridn this weekend :dunno:
> *


LETS DO THIS HOMIE. WHEN AND WHERE?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 18 2008, 12:07 AM~11117394
> *Who has a Hopper ready for the Krazy  Toyz Car Show?
> *


WHEN AND WHERE? HOW MANY DO U NEED, I HAVE 1 READY AND THE OTHERS IN THA WORKZ MIGHT BE READY DEPENDING ON THE DATE!! "LOCOS WILL HOP THATS A FACT!"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 18 2008, 10:34 AM~11120469
> *LETS DO THIS HOMIE. WHEN AND WHERE?
> *


westheimer u know where fool and what time too


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:54 PM~11117261
> *SAME HERE BRO
> *


Answer your phone bro...... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Jul 18 2008, 09:56 AM~11120157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good too.. but damn its a far drive..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 11:07 AM~11120724
> *ha ha.. im working on my car.. sanding that damn door down..
> well hello to you to mr. la magnumx 2.. i might cruise out to the individuals wash
> sounds good too.. but damn its a far drive..
> *


what up black boy..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 18 2008, 11:53 AM~11120137
> *It's DEJA :uh: lol! I'll be there ha ha!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *streetshow*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 02:55 AM~11118323
> *calm down,everobody knows i like my woman over 30yrs old.  tatted up, fresh out jail..  or least case pending.
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:11 AM~11120749
> *what up black boy..
> *


not too much.. my homeboy with the pure hatred truck got it painted.. so im waiting on the call to go stripe it...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:22 AM~11119509
> *:rant: tryn 2 sleep till the phone starts ringing at 1 n da git damn morning......
> fukn joe, wakes every 1 up... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


you aint lying he woke my ass up this morning :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 11:29 AM~11120857
> *not too much.. my homeboy with the pure hatred truck got it painted.. so im waiting on the call to go stripe it...
> *


make sure you give him the crooked line special... :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2008, 12:53 PM~11120618
> *Answer your phone bro...... :cheesy:
> *


dial the right number bro. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 11:07 AM~11120724
> *sounds good too.. but damn its a far drive..
> *


Maria Might be derrr :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:35 PM~11120917
> *dial the right number bro. :biggrin:
> *


Oh i got the right number... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *tequilalow57*

:wave: 

will have some seats for upholstering.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 12:50 PM~11121043
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: tequilalow57
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 01:35 PM~11120917
> *dial the right number bro. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 12:56 PM~11121082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 18 2008, 11:33 AM~11120897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right.. ill see what my gas gauge is lookin like first..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 12:16 PM~11121227
> *always
> right.. ill see what my gas gauge is lookin like first..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 11:56 AM~11121082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 01:24 PM~11121292
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2008, 12:31 PM~11121346
> *sup homie
> *


nothing jus at work trying to leave early..but it dont look like its happening


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 01:34 PM~11121374
> *nothing jus at work trying to leave early..but it dont look like its happening
> *


yeah man i can't wai for 4


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 12:36 PM~11121393
> *
> *


que pasa


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 12:38 PM~11121413
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 18 2008, 12:39 PM~11121417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 02:39 PM~11121422
> *que pasa
> *


here waiting for that sentimental 5pm, then go home and get ready to take the 10 yr old for the PWA 'rastlin'


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Goofy you going to Nasa for the Star wars thing they having?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I only got 2 pics cali' was there a 3rd one?










got that one and the engine.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 12:41 PM~11121433
> *here waiting for that sentimental 5pm, then go home and get ready to take the 10 yr old for the PWA 'rastlin'
> *


i was gonna go..but lil man is sick burning up wit fever again..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 02:42 PM~11121448
> *i was gonna go..but lil man is sick  burning up wit fever again..
> *


that sucks man.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:56 PM~11121082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: say foo u got one that says captain get the fuck out of other peoples business :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2008, 12:42 PM~11121444
> *Goofy you going to Nasa for the Star wars thing they having?
> *


*****...i got a got to see it before the public..my unlce a rocket nerd at nasa... :0 got all that free pass!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 12:42 PM~11121446
> *I only got 2 pics cali' was there a 3rd one?
> 
> 
> ...


i already deleted them bitches..im goin to the shop later ill take more of trunk and interior :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 01:44 PM~11121462
> ******...i got a got to see it before the public..my unlce a rocket nerd at nasa... :0 got all that free pass!!!!!!!!
> *


NICE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 02:43 PM~11121456
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: say foo u got one that says captain get the fuck out of other peoples business :biggrin:
> *


then i guess you need to stay out of their business :0 :0 :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 02:44 PM~11121463
> *i already deleted them bitches..im goin to the shop later ill take more of trunk and interior  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 12:48 PM~11121485
> *then i guess you need to stay out of their business    :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2008, 12:46 PM~11121477
> *NICE
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2008, 02:42 PM~11121444
> *Goofy you going to Nasa for the Star wars thing they having?
> *


cuando?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 01:49 PM~11121502
> *
> *


I SHOULD OF KNOWN U ALREADY WENT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:48 PM~11121485
> *then i guess you need to stay out of their business    :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it is my business :biggrin: its meant for other people that dont have shit to do with this situation


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:51 PM~11121515
> *cuando?
> *


its going on right now!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 02:52 PM~11121525
> *it is my business  :biggrin: its meant for other people that dont have shit to do with this situation
> *


ay buey! my bad, didn't know you were your boys jefe. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:53 PM~11121529
> *ay buey!  my bad, didn't know you were your boys jefe.  :biggrin:
> *


i aint his jefe.i got his back and he dont get on layitlow all the time so he probably wont read this shit so im responding for him. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 12:48 PM~11121492
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 02:55 PM~11121537
> *i aint his jefe.i got his back and he dont get on layitlow all the time so he probably wont read this shit so im responding for him. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 01:55 PM~11121537
> *i aint his jefe.i got his back and he dont get on layitlow all the time so he probably wont read this shit so im responding for him. :biggrin:
> *


I still don't see how just cause he doesnt get on all the time....that it would make it your buisness?

Now i understand if you just relayed him the message.......but answering for him.....mmmnnnaaahhhhh!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2008, 12:58 PM~11121565
> *I still don't see how just cause he doesnt get on all the time....that it would make it your buisness?
> 
> Now i understand if you just relayed him the message.......but answering for him.....mmmnnnaaahhhhh!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 18 2008, 02:58 PM~11121565
> *I still don't see how just cause he doesnt get on all the time....that it would make it your buisness?
> 
> Now i understand if you just relayed him the message.......but answering for him.....mmmnnnaaahhhhh!
> *


i dont see how its your business when its horacios business.tell horacio to call not you.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 02:59 PM~11121572
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 02:01 PM~11121580
> *i dont see how its your business when its horacios business.tell horacio to call not you.
> *


hmm well lets see when my $ is involed in it then it makes it my buisness!

oh yeah and he does call....but apparently someone dont answer......aka hiding


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 01:01 PM~11121587
> *:uh:
> *


lol...............................


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 03:04 PM~11121619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:04 PM~11121619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

We need some rain to cool people off. everybody in a heated type of week.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:07 PM~11121642
> *We need some rain to cool people off.  everybody in a heated type of week.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11121676


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 18 2008, 01:07 PM~11121642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 man what happened to keepin it lowriding.. yall know that yall cant bring family into disagreements...too much drama in the "H" :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 03:20 PM~11121759
> *:0 man what happened to keepin it lowriding.. yall know that yall cant bring family into disagreements...too much drama ion the "H"  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:04 PM~11121619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


round 3..

fuck im a miss it.. i gotta go to haracios..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 02:27 PM~11121807
> *round 3..
> 
> fuck im a miss it.. i gotta go to haracios..
> *


u going to the shop?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 03:13 PM~11121705
> *...YEA AND I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE..WITH YOUR GIRLS PARENTS...GROWN ASS MAN CANT EVEN PROVIDE A HOME FOR HIS OWN..GOTTA RELY ON HIS FATHER IN LAW... :uh: 3 KIDS AND STILL AINT MOVED OUT... :uh:
> *


 :0 man you all are vicious. LMFAO!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:30 PM~11121829
> *:0  man you all are vicious.  LMFAO!
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I got to get off this shit before they find out it's not the radio i'm laughing to. :banghead:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:33 PM~11121850
> *I got to get off this shit before they find out it's not the radio i'm laughing to.  :banghead:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:33 PM~11121850
> *I got to get off this shit before they find out it's not the radio i'm laughing to.  :banghead:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I would like to say from this point do not bring my kids or family in to this they have nothing do with anything about this topic, thank you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

who lives at home still?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 18 2008, 03:46 PM~11121937
> *who lives at home still?
> *


I was going to reply DEEZNUTZ but I moved out when I was 20 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 17 2008, 08:56 PM~11116654
> *where's there civic and the mc?
> *


well since u asked :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2008, 09:06 PM~11116758
> *heres MC.. that one he did buy already done..
> 
> 
> ...


yea i forgot about that ragedy motherfucker that broke both ball joints and bent both back cylinders on richmond first time i took it out :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=419881&st=180


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:48 PM~11121959
> *I was going to reply DEEZNUTZ but I moved out when I was 20  :biggrin:
> *


im glad u caught yourself..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 03:52 PM~11121984
> *im glad u caught yourself..
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:57 PM~11122019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 18 2008, 12:24 PM~11120399
> *Coca Pearl WHATS UP???????????
> *


WHAT'S GOING ON SWEETHEART..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11122019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2008, 03:58 PM~11122027
> *WHAT'S GOING ON SWEETHEART..........
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:02 PM~11122053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin latin :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey its Captain Africa-America!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 18 2008, 02:11 PM~11122114
> *Hey its Captain Africa-America!! :biggrin:
> *


thats racist.... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11122019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hijo q ta pasando aqui . hno: AVE MARIA PURISIMA hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

too much testing nuts :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 04:13 PM~11122137
> *hijo q ta pasando aqui . hno: AVE MARIA PURISIMA  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


nombre la raza se puso bien caliente y culais ahorra!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 18 2008, 11:13 AM~11119856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch was clean. and run like a champ. least before you fucked it up.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 04:19 PM~11122179
> *LIL went big time now.
> :0
> :0
> ...


snitch!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. embedding didnt work for me.. must be only for those ballaz. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 18 2008, 04:20 PM~11122195
> *snitch!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: pinche peewee! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 04:21 PM~11122202
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8kEryR5wj9o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8kEryR5wj9o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


dumbass ass bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 04:21 PM~11122202
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8kEryR5wj9o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8kEryR5wj9o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


no0b


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 04:02 PM~11122053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:16 PM~11122163
> *nombre la raza se puso bien caliente y culais ahorra!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 18 2008, 04:22 PM~11122207
> *dumbass ass bitch
> *


fk you snitch. o' bitch ass *****.. threating to run snitch on someone that had a hook up. imma slap fk out of you,day i see you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 04:24 PM~11122221
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

don't be posting the pic you took of me.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 02:24 PM~11122224
> *fk you snitch.    o' bitch ass *****..    threating to run snitch on someone that had a hook up.    imma slap fk out of you,day i see you.
> *


what round is diss fuck i lost count :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 04:24 PM~11122224
> *fk you snitch.    o' bitch ass *****..    threating to run snitch on someone that had a hook up.    imma slap fk out of you,day i see you.
> *


yeah ok bitch. if you cant handle the net get the fuck out. fucken pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11122244
> *yeah ok bitch. if you cant handle the net get the fuck out. fucken pussy
> *


naw fk that *****. dont try to get out of bitch slap you got coming. its gonna happen. enough said.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jul 18 2008, 01:28 PM~11121814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah.. black capitan america


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11122238
> *what round is diss fuck i lost count  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:26 PM~11122236
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> don't be posting the pic you took of me.
> *


ay q darles sus malteadas alos chamacos pa q no se enojen


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 04:28 PM~11122250
> *naw fk that *****.  dont try to get out of bitch slap you got coming.    its gonna happen.    enough said.
> *


like i said, yeah ok bitch hopefully you wont get tired mid-swing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 04:29 PM~11122262
> *ay q darles sus malteadas alos chamacos pa q no se enojen
> *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

What's up BloCc?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 17 2008, 10:07 PM~11117394
> *Who has a Hopper ready for the Krazy  Toyz Car Show?
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:30 PM~11122275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 04:37 PM~11122323
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


puro pinche pleito aqui. i'm going to watch some PWA tonight and think about this topic while the wrestlers beat each other up. :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Devious Sixty8, *cali rydah*, BIG_TEXAS, sic713, *streetshow*, *INIMITABLE*, *BloCc*

sup


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 18 2008, 02:30 PM~11122274
> *like i said, yeah ok bitch hopefully you wont get tired mid-swing
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 04:40 PM~11122345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 02:40 PM~11122344
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Devious Sixty8, cali rydah, BIG_TEXAS, sic713, streetshow, INIMITABLE, BloCc
> 
> ...


  wat up bish!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 04:40 PM~11122345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 02:41 PM~11122353
> * wat up bish!!!
> *


chillin in stafford


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

[email protected]!!!

hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 02:42 PM~11122360
> *chillin in stafford
> *


u drove the elky there??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 02:40 PM~11122344
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Devious Sixty8, cali rydah, BIG_TEXAS, sic713, streetshow, INIMITABLE, BloCc
> 
> ...











:uh: sup sic should have THE CHINAS ready sunday . cause i like my wheels like my women ASIAN :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: INIMITABLE, Layin'_Low_'81, cali rydah, 2000 TOWNCAR, *sic713*, Devious Sixty8, streetshow, MRC1949, BIG_TEXAS, BloCc

what it do *****?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:43 PM~11122364
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 04:39 PM~11122338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


went to off topic I see :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 04:47 PM~11122395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm glad i'm an ole fart. hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 18 2008, 04:49 PM~11122413
> *went to off topic I see :biggrin:
> *


yeah :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

got damn fuk jerry springer,aint got shit on layitlow..
got mafukerz talkn bout knockn each other out n shit..
 hno:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

what happend to keepn da peace ... pull out da rides n hop or sum shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 02:59 PM~11122480
> *got damn fuk jerry springer,aint got shit on layitlow..
> got mafukerz talkn bout knockn each other out n shit..
> hno:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 18 2008, 02:43 PM~11122371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi chi chillin.. you goin to the wedding


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 02:51 PM~11122427
> *i'm glad i'm an ole fart.  hno:
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 03:03 PM~11122505
> *naw.. i came with my homeboy to pick up his interior peices..
> hahah.. well at least you will have candy painted chinas.. lol
> 
> ...


cool..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness up in here. 

Lol! @ MJ pics.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 03:03 PM~11122503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 03:07 PM~11122543
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


so whats good with u boy?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 03:08 PM~11122552
> *so whats good with u boy?
> *


nun chilln were we gunna cruise at?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 04:03 PM~11122505
> *chi chi chillin.. you goin to the wedding
> *


Gotta work in the a.m. Be at the reception though!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 03:03 PM~11122505
> *hahah.. well at least you will have candy painted chinas.. lol
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 03:12 PM~11122572
> *nun chilln were we gunna  cruise at?
> *


yes i hope it dont rain ya all comming


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 03:59 PM~11122480
> *got damn fuk jerry springer,aint got shit on layitlow..
> got mafukerz talkn bout knockn each other out n shit..
> hno:
> *



That's all they doin. Niccas actin hard on the computer, but hoes in the streets


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jul 18 2008, 01:19 PM~11121251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHISMEOWNED


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 03:14 PM~11122591
> *yes i hope it dont rain ya all comming
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Crane collapse at refinery plant. check on your homies.

R.I.P.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080718/ap_on_..._crane_collapse


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 18 2008, 03:15 PM~11122597
> *That's all they doin. Niccas actin hard on the computer, but hoes in the streets
> *


 :0 ouch


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11122685
> *:0 ouch
> *


Jus call it how I C it homie :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:angry: what happnd 2 all da drama??? im gettn bord :thumbsdown:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:dunno: Guess they didn't want things to get "serious" ?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 2000 TOWNCAR, INIMITABLE, streetshow, tequilalow57, Lady_Ace

wats up Mr i roll kandy red or blue on ya boyz!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

mest up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Si


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 18 2008, 03:38 PM~11122769
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 2000 TOWNCAR, INIMITABLE, streetshow, tequilalow57, Lady_Ace
> 
> ...


shit bout to go home and lay down im fucken tired as fuck . is hard trying to keep up with these ballerz here i think i quit. cause i still live at home with mommy and daddy and even like dat i can build a nice low


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2008, 03:57 PM~11122908
> *shit bout to go home and lay down im fucken tired as fuck . is hard trying to keep up with these ballerz here i think i quit. cause i still live at home with mommy and daddy and even like dat i can build a nice low
> *


took tha 22's off of tha car if ya know any peoples on that side of town let me know. have few people intrested but aint seen no money yet.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 18 2008, 04:01 PM~11122940
> *took tha 22's off of tha car if ya know any peoples on that side of town let me know. have few people intrested but aint seen no money yet.
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2008, 04:17 PM~11123033
> *HOW MUCH
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

dam cant wait till i get my phone back next week.................ill have layitlow acces since new shop dont let me get on the net.........cuz this shit is too good to miss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



no wonder htown cant ever get together and ride........too much drama!!!!!!!!!!



FUK IT DRAMA JUST A BIT MORE FUN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 18 2008, 06:22 PM~11123072
> *dam cant wait till i get my phone back next week.................ill have layitlow acces since new shop dont let me get on the net.........cuz this shit is too good to miss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> no wonder htown cant ever get together and ride........too much drama!!!!!!!!!!
> FUK IT DRAMA JUST A BIT MORE FUN!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 04:22 PM~11123076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:TAKINGABOW: :TAKINGABOW: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 02:42 PM~11122360
> *chillin in stafford
> *


watch out laws are hot on 5th


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2008, 04:41 PM~11123179
> *watch out laws are hot on 5th
> *


i didnt see none. but the elco is legit..

we was in a big truck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 18 2008, 05:26 PM~11122677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk legit, you know how they do the black man.

pop out the taser and zap you, and claim you were under influcence of something..in your case they'd be right, probably fk'd up on paint fumes. lol


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2008, 05:51 PM~11123649
> *saw on news earlier..    that bitch was huge..    fell and crossed two parking lots, took out a circus tent, killed 3 injured 7.. and pancaked like 917293479812374912874 cars.
> fk legit, you know how they do the black man.
> 
> ...



THATS WHERE I WORK AND I WAS ONE BUILDING AWAY FROM THIS SHIT TODAY... IF IT WOULD HAVE FELL THE OTHER WAY THAN IT WOULD HAVE HIT ME.. GOD BLESSED ME TODAY


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> saw on news earlier.. that bitch was huge.. fell and crossed two parking lots, took out a circus tent the size of my shirts, killed 3 injured 7.. and pancaked necks like all 917293479812374912874 of mine .
> 
> 
> 
> hope they fix it....you bout one hot wing away from a heart attack....


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> > saw on news earlier.. that bitch was huge.. fell and crossed two parking lots, took out a circus tent the size of my shirts, killed 3 injured 7.. and pancaked necks like all 917293479812374912874 of mine .
> > hope they fix it....you bout one hot wing away from a heart attack....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 18 2008, 12:06 AM~11117371
> *my girl breaking desert off.she just doesnt make enchiladas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well quit being shiesty ***** and break me off a slice of dat cake....... :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 08:20 PM~11124455
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jul 18 2008, 08:52 PM~11124004
> *THATS WHERE I WORK AND I WAS ONE BUILDING AWAY FROM THIS SHIT TODAY... IF IT WOULD HAVE FELL THE OTHER WAY THAN IT WOULD HAVE HIT ME.. GOD BLESSED ME TODAY
> *


oh, you work close to my crib then.. hmmm


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Some guy got shot right up the street from me. I heard about 30 different stories on what happened. I moved out of Pasadena to get away from this shit. I guess there are hard headed little punks everywhere.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 10:20 PM~11124455
> *
> *


and u quit trippin over 10 bux and send me the bigfish dvd


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 09:44 PM~11124570
> *and u quit trippin over 10 bux and send me the bigfish dvd
> *


I have 10 big fish dvds all brand new in the plastic I will sell you.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 18 2008, 08:24 PM~11124471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:09 PM~11124766
> *
> *


Diva's (Deja's) 'rastler got whooped but it was a good show.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11124863
> *Diva's (Deja's) 'rastler got whooped but it was a good show.
> *


no shit..probably bcuz he was reppin houston ... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:25 PM~11124871
> *no shit..probably bcuz he was reppin houston ... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 09:27 PM~11124878
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 18 2008, 05:51 PM~11123649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chevylo97, 2000 TOWNCAR, Lady_Ace


:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 18 2008, 10:08 PM~11125161
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chevylo97, 2000 TOWNCAR, Lady_Ace
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 11:54 PM~11125088
> *
> *


shouldn't you be asleep??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 19 2008, 12:16 AM~11125197
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lady_Ace, cali rydah, chevylo97, 2000 TOWNCAR, *sic713*

:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 18 2008, 10:19 PM~11125223
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 10:20 PM~11125229
> *
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

::


> [/q
> :biggrin: :biggrin: bored as hell


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  bored as hell*


:roflmao: there aint shit to do on here right now. I know you already read everything on here you aint got nothing to catch up on :biggrin: I bet you keep refreshin the page every couple seconds :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 18 2008, 10:24 PM~11125259
> *:roflmao: there aint shit to do on here right now. I know you already read everything on here you aint got nothing to catch up on :biggrin:  I bet you keep refreshin the page  every couple seconds :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: howd u know....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 19 2008, 12:30 AM~11125292
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: howd u know....
> *


suckaaaaaaa im ridin tommorrow


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:33 PM~11125317
> *suckaaaaaaa im ridin tommorrow
> *


were 2??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 19 2008, 12:33 AM~11125324
> *were 2??
> *


who knows.....i might end up in pasadeana.......hwy6 area.........mo city


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 18 2008, 10:20 PM~11125230
> *
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:34 PM~11125332
> *who knows.....i might end up in pasadeana.......hwy6 area.........mo city
> *


i becha wont b n da chevy...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:37 PM~11125348
> *i becha wont b n da chevy...
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 19 2008, 12:37 AM~11125348
> *i becha wont b n da chevy...
> *


just got it runnin right......bitch smash out now


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:38 PM~11125361
> *just got it runnin right......bitch smash out now
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 18 2008, 10:19 PM~11125225
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lady_Ace, cali rydah, chevylo97, 2000 TOWNCAR, sic713
> 
> ...


sup punk :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:38 PM~11125361
> *just got it runnin right......bitch smash out now
> *


 hno: 
wanna race?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:40 PM~11125375
> *hno:
> wanna race?? :biggrin:
> *


i been tryna race slim for years he aint ready.. :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 10:40 PM~11125379
> *i been tryna race slim for years he aint ready.. :0
> *


 :0
sounds like a challenge!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 19 2008, 12:40 AM~11125375
> *hno:
> wanna race?? :biggrin:
> *


i'd hate it if u had to repaint the doors on that hoe due to the cheif blowin them off


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

damn slim that was quick..lol..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:42 PM~11125389
> *i'd hate it if u had to repaint the doors on that hoe due to the cheif blowin them off
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:41 PM~11125383
> *:0
> sounds like a challenge!!!
> *


he got a half a engine in his chevy (4.3).. he know what it is.. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 10:43 PM~11125400
> *he got a half a engine in his chevy (4.3).. he know what it is.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
not even a 6!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 19 2008, 12:43 AM~11125400
> *he got a half a engine in his chevy (4.3).. he know what it is.. :biggrin:
> *


but i got cash for an ls1.....but that not important rightnow........what is is what am i gonna do with that lincoln i was creepin in the park some weeks ago


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:44 PM~11125406
> *:
> :0  :0
> not even a 6!!!
> *


nope...4.3 accelerates like a go kart but when it gets goin it goes..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 19 2008, 12:46 AM~11125416
> *but i got cash for an ls1.....but that not important rightnow........what is is what am i gonna do with that lincoln i was creepin in the park some weeks ago
> *


LINCOLN LET ME UPGRADE YA :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:46 PM~11125416
> *but i got cash for an ls1.....but that not important rightnow........what is is what am i gonna do with that lincoln i was creepin in the park some weeks ago
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:46 PM~11125416
> *but i got cash for an ls1.....but that not important rightnow........what is is what am i gonna do with that lincoln i was creepin in the park some weeks ago
> *


 :uh: so get your own spot then... :biggrin: u know i had to get you..i know u got some money.. so stop being cheap and pay for this damn dvd... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 10:46 PM~11125422
> *nope...4.3 accelerates like a go kart but when it gets goin it goes..
> *


bet he gets good gas milage though :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 10:48 PM~11125436
> *:uh: so get your own spot then... :biggrin:  u know i had to get you..i know u got some money.. so stop being cheap and pay for this damn dvd... :0
> *


 :0 gocha


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 19 2008, 12:48 AM~11125436
> *:uh: so get your own spot then... :biggrin:  u know i had to get you..i know u got some money.. so stop being cheap and pay for this damn dvd... :0
> *


***** I AM NOT SENDIN U 10 BUX FOR A CD....U NEED SUMTHIN FROM OUT HERE I'LL SHIP IT TO U


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:48 PM~11125438
> *bet he gets good gas milage though :biggrin:
> *


naw still a 350 jus a small block


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 19 2008, 12:48 AM~11125436
> *:uh: so get your own spot then... :biggrin:  u know i had to get you..i know u got some money.. so stop being cheap and pay for this damn dvd... :0
> *


WHAT FOR.......IM NEVER AT THIS MUFUCKA


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:49 PM~11125447
> ****** I AM NOT SENDIN U 10 BUX FOR A CD....U NEED SUMTHIN FROM OUT HERE I'LL SHIP IT TO U
> *


  :dunno: and pay shipping :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jul 18 2008, 10:49 PM~11125445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it aint shit in tx i need i cant get out here in cali for cheaper.....fuck it imma hook u up this time ole cheap ass let me use a dvd and never give it back ass *****.. its a early xmas gift bish!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11125462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always looking for a comeup...fuckin black people :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 18 2008, 10:42 PM~11124556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 10:53 PM~11125477
> *
> always looking for a comeup...fuckin black people  :0
> *


 :angry: slims not black!!! hes just a lil dark


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 19 2008, 12:52 AM~11125466
> *:biggrin:
> it aint shit in tx i need i cant get out here in cali for cheaper.....fuck it imma hook u up this time ole cheap ass let me use a dvd and never give it back ass *****.. its a early xmas gift bish!!!
> *


***** WHEN DID I BORROW A DVD FROM U.......PROLY SEE THE CAPRICE ONE TIME IN THAT HOE.....PARKED :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jul 18 2008, 10:54 PM~11125488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep but at least its on there... :biggrin: its a Individuals Edition and all members should have it in their collection of lowrider dvds..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IM HUNGRY IM GOING TO WAFFEL HOUSE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, Devious Sixty8, 2000 TOWNCAR, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, *BloCc*

what up blocc morgan??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11125523
> *IM HUNGRY IM GOING TO WAFFEL HOUSE
> *


already spending that ls1 money :uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11125530
> *5 Members: cali rydah, Devious Sixty8, 2000 TOWNCAR, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, BloCc
> 
> what up blocc morgan??
> *


whats the deal...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 18 2008, 11:00 PM~11125537
> *whats the deal...
> *


same shit different toilet...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 19 2008, 01:00 AM~11125537
> *whats the deal...
> *


WE AINT BUILDIN RACE CARS......WE LOWRIDIN....TELL NEIL I SAID WHAT IT IS


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:01 PM~11125541
> *same shit different toilet...
> *


True True... where you been at mayne...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 11:02 PM~11125544
> *WE AINT BUILDIN RACE CARS......WE LOWRIDIN....TELL NEIL I SAID WHAT IT IS
> *


i will... he got a clean ass old school comin out...i be at that fool shop like every other day ..all the "I" be rollin through there  



> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 18 2008, 11:02 PM~11125547
> *True True... where you been at mayne...
> *


im in cali.. :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:06 PM~11125563
> *i will... he got a clean ass old school comin out...i be at that fool shop like every other day ..all the "I" be rollin through there
> im in cali.. :biggrin:
> *


I see I see... u been there for a minute?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 18 2008, 11:08 PM~11125571
> *I see I see... u been there for a minute?
> *


i been back and forth for the last two months...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:09 PM~11125579
> *i been back and forth for the last two months...
> *


must be nice... I can barely afford to go to work...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:09 PM~11125579
> *i been back and forth for the last two months...
> *


so is dat how ballerz do?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Jul 18 2008, 11:11 PM~11125587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats a baller??..oh yeah someone who buys og 63's like gbodys :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:14 PM~11125603
> *whats work??   i still need a job
> whats a baller??..oh yeah someone who buys og 63's like gbodys  :0
> *


DAMN... lol what you do WALK back an forth to cali? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 18 2008, 11:16 PM~11125616
> *DAMN... lol what you do WALK back an forth to cali?  :biggrin:
> *


u know it... :biggrin: takes 29 days one way...lol..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:14 PM~11125603
> *whats a baller??..oh yeah someone who buys og 63's like gbodys  :0
> *


they buckets


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 18 2008, 11:20 PM~11125634
> *they buckets
> *


well let me HAVE one ...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:17 PM~11125619
> *u know it... :biggrin: takes 29 days one way...lol..
> *


 :0 bet you eatin sundaes all the way up there :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:21 PM~11125643
> *well let me HAVE one ...
> *


im sorry im a po folk...givin one bucket up for free would put a hurtin on me.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Jul 18 2008, 11:22 PM~11125647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..sounds good


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:24 PM~11125659
> *:roflmao: like how u and disturbed were eating sundaes together that night... :biggrin:
> lol..sounds good
> *


 :biggrin: you just mad because u didnt get one...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 18 2008, 11:27 PM~11125672
> *:biggrin: you just mad because u didnt get one...
> *


lol..i coulda went and bought both of you a couple more rounds :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 09:52 PM~11124308
> *well quit being shiesty ***** and break me off a slice of dat cake....... :angry:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


its gone maybe next time.but u have to come to sw :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:28 PM~11125680
> *lol..i coulda went and bought both of you a couple more rounds  :biggrin:
> *


no job=no money what were you going to do to get them? :biggrin:  the JITB guy would have liked u


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 18 2008, 11:31 PM~11125688
> *no job=no money what were you going to do to get them?  :biggrin:   the JITB guy would have liked u
> *


so u didnt notice disturbed handed me a hand full of twenties.. and i think the jitb guy liked u thats why yall fools got free sundaes with extra nuts... :0


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:33 PM~11125704
> *so u didnt notice disturbed handed me a hand full of twenties.. and i think the jitb guy liked u thats why yall fools got free sundaes with extra nuts... :0
> *


when did you notice it was monopoly money? :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Jul 18 2008, 11:35 PM~11125709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:37 PM~11125716
> *after i left specs... :biggrin:
> 
> *


this foo... a as long as they didnt kno... u ever see bout them "products" i asked for?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 18 2008, 11:42 PM~11125738
> *this foo... a as long as they didnt kno... u ever see bout them "products" i asked for?
> *


yea i got a wholesale price list for you ill bring it to u when i get back.. :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 18 2008, 11:45 PM~11125746
> *yea i got a wholesale price list for you ill bring it to u when i get back.. :biggrin:
> *


coo i appreciate it... im out mayne i got WORK in the mornin :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Jul 18 2008, 11:48 PM~11125759
> *coo i appreciate it... im out mayne i got WORK in the mornin :biggrin:
> *


aight big homie..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

what up cali were tha fuck you been homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 19 2008, 12:00 AM~11125799
> *what up cali were tha fuck you been homie
> *


in cali bish...if u wasnt so busy chasing chicas u could answer your phone when i call you... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 09:02 PM~11124693
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 10:38 PM~11125370
> *sup punk :biggrin:
> *


hey fool gou u on the compressor nd maybe the manilfod line so just try to get the dryer and the expanssion valve oh and retro fit kit if u wana go with 134


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2008, 08:34 AM~11126413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esa pinche vieja no vale ni madres. :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 19 2008, 01:29 AM~11125682
> *its gone maybe next time.but u have to come to sw at my nana's house :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 19 2008, 06:39 AM~11126417
> *esa pinche vieja no vale ni madres.  :burn:
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 18 2008, 01:58 PM~11122027
> *WHAT'S GOING ON SWEETHEART..........
> *


NOT MUCH JUST CHILLAXIN! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 18 2008, 10:33 PM~11125317
> *suckaaaaaaa im ridin tommorrow
> *


do i need to put the 4.5 back in:?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 09:05 PM~11124722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR GOING LAST NIGHT! IT'S COOL TO HAVE THE SUPPORT OF MY LOWRIDING FAMILY!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2008, 01:57 PM~11122019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

JUST SO U GUYS KNOW THE "I"WASH HAS BEEN CANCELED NEW DATE IS THE 23RD OF NEXT MONTH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

STREETSHOW CALL ME 281-772-2607


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 19 2008, 07:46 AM~11126579
> *STREETSHOW CALL ME 281-772-2607
> *


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

HEY HOIME IS THERE ANYONE BESIDE SHORTY THAT WRAPP FRAMES ON THE SIDE CUZ I NEED MY FRAME FULLUIL WRAPPED


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 19 2008, 07:52 AM~11126600
> *HEY HOIME IS THERE ANYONE BESIDE SHORTY THAT WRAPP FRAMES ON THE SIDE CUZ I NEED MY FRAME FULLUIL WRAPPED
> *


not sure if metalmasters do wrap frames , have u try with them


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 19 2008, 08:03 AM~11126631
> *not sure if metalmasters do wrap frames , have u try with them
> *


YEA THEY DO BUT BEFORE I GO THAT WAY I JUST WANTED 2 SEE IF I COULD FIND SOME ONE THAT KNOWS WHAT THERY R DOIN ,BUT ITS 4 A REASONALBE PRICE, BUT IF I CANT FIND ANY ONE I WILL GIVE METALMASTERS THE JOB BELIVE THAT IT JUST COST 4GS


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

BY THE WAY GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOIME


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2008, 06:38 AM~11126416
> *hey  fool gou u on the compressor nd maybe the manilfod line so just try to get the dryer and the expanssion valve oh and retro fit kit if u wana go with 134
> *


alrighty.. ill see what i can do..kinda broke right now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2008, 08:49 AM~11126438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


casos de la vida real. her audience looked like it was halloween 24/7. good show de comadres.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2008, 08:19 AM~11126670
> *alrighty.. ill see what i can do..kinda broke right now
> *



You wouldnt be broke if you get your thumb out of your ass and finish my frame so I can finally get rid of the money in my pocket.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 19 2008, 10:03 AM~11126631
> *not sure if metalmasters do wrap frames , have u try with them
> *


Que onda boiler, uploading some tejano/conjunto. let me know if there is a song you want loco.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11126813


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 19 2008, 07:52 AM~11126600
> *HEY HOIME IS THERE ANYONE BESIDE SHORTY THAT WRAPP FRAMES ON THE SIDE CUZ I NEED MY FRAME FULLUIL WRAPPED
> *


fine line hydraulics can get you right...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SO WERES DA CRUISE SPOT GUNNA B?? NE 1 DOWN 2 RIDE OR WHAT??
H TOWN BEEN KINDA BORING LATELY.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 19 2008, 08:51 AM~11126786
> *You wouldnt be broke if you get your thumb out of your ass and finish my frame so I can finally get rid of the money in my pocket.
> *


now your talkin..
naw i just spent all my money on paint material..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2008, 08:34 AM~11126413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the shit u listen to in streetshow :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 19 2008, 08:39 AM~11126419
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 19 2008, 10:59 AM~11126815
> *Que onda boiler, uploading some tejano/conjunto.  let me know if there is a song you want loco.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11126813
> *


i havent looked yet but do u have hometown boys


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2008, 09:15 AM~11126490
> *do i need to put the 4.5 back in:?
> *


u need to.......cuz we dont baby them.........well "I" don't


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 19 2008, 12:16 PM~11127128
> *i havent looked yet but do u have hometown boys
> *


got chingos let me know what tracks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 19 2008, 09:52 AM~11126600
> *HEY HOIME IS THERE ANYONE BESIDE SHORTY THAT WRAPP FRAMES ON THE SIDE CUZ I NEED MY FRAME FULLUIL WRAPPED
> *


if i had a shop and the time i'd hook ya up......but ima have to recommend marcustoms.com or fineline hydralics.....take your pick both great welders and good people that know what they doing :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 19 2008, 12:24 PM~11127151
> *got chingos let me know what tracks
> *


ill let you know.shit i like all of them :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2008, 11:26 AM~11126891
> *fine line hydraulics can get you right...
> *


word on street is you bought a pink razr. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jul 19 2008, 09:31 AM~11126913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak: es mi madrina wey :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2008, 10:56 AM~11127251
> *word on street is you bought a pink razr.  :uh:
> *


no shit talking today


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2008, 12:56 PM~11127251
> *word on street is you bought a pink razr.  :uh:
> *


snitch ass bitch


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 19 2008, 10:27 AM~11127162
> *if i had a shop and the time i'd hook ya up......but ima have to recommend marcustoms.com or fineline hydralics.....take your pick both great welders and good people that know what they doing :biggrin:
> *


HEY THANK HOIME GOOFY TOLD ME THE SAME THING SO I CALL MARCUSTOMS AND GOING OUT THERE NEXT WEEKEND SO THANK AGAIN


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2008, 09:26 AM~11126891
> *fine line hydraulics can get you right...
> *


HEY HOIME THANK U ALOT GOTTA GET IT DONE


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2008, 02:13 PM~11127526
> *no shit talking today
> *


day still early


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 18 2008, 04:01 PM~11122940
> *took tha 22's off of tha car if ya know any peoples on that side of town let me know. have few people intrested but aint seen no money yet.
> *


SOLD


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 16 2008, 07:47 AM~11101425
> *my wedding well be held on july19 2008 @
> 
> AYVA CENTER
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 19 2008, 12:34 PM~11127616
> *HEY HOIME THANK U ALOT  GOTTA GET IT DONE
> *


no problem. he just finished wrapped and molded frame with split belly...he does good work.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 19 2008, 02:01 PM~11127925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2008, 02:23 PM~11127980
> *no problem. he just finished wrapped and molded frame with split belly...he does good work.
> *


THAT SOULD BE CLEAN , MAN I GOT MY HANDS FULL WITH MY PROJECT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2008, 04:23 PM~11127980
> *no problem. he just finished wrapped and molded frame with split belly...he does good work.
> *


wtf a split belly?


and ha.. you got fk'd for $300 on that other thing.. sucka


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2008, 06:06 PM~11128450
> *wtf a split belly?
> and ha.. you got fk'd for $300 on that other thing..    sucka
> *


STRIPPER JUST SHOWED UP!! GET YOUR ONES READY PUTAS!!! HRNYBRNEYZ PICK UP YOUR JAW OFF THE FLOOR :twak: !!














http://www.zshare.net/audio/15621947101038f4/


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2008, 04:06 PM~11128450
> *wtf a split belly?
> and ha.. you got fk'd for $300 on that other thing..    sucka
> *


yea a split belly fuck face....and i checked the price online and i got it cheaper at the store :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2008, 06:22 PM~11128514
> *yea a split belly fuck face....and i checked the price online and i got it cheaper at the store  :uh:
> *


online with new contract its $99 coulda just ditched existing contract and get new one in hrny's name.. gangsta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 19 2008, 06:10 PM~11128467
> *STRIPPER JUST SHOWED UP!!  GET YOUR ONES READY PUTAS!!!  HRNYBRNEYZ PICK UP YOUR JAW OFF THE FLOOR  :twak: !!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sexy mother fk'r right there..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2008, 04:24 PM~11128526
> *online with new contract its $99    coulda just ditched existing contract and get new one in hrny's name..  gangsta
> *


that aint how i wana do it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea so the lac is for sale now

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=420719


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2008, 06:24 PM~11128764
> *yea so the lac is for sale now
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=420719
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2008, 07:24 PM~11128764
> *yea so the lac is for sale now
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=420719
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2008, 06:24 PM~11128764
> *yea so the lac is for sale now
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=420719
> *


THIS ***** NEED SOME LV 60 IN HIS LIFE. MAAAYNE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic after last night i might need my hood fixed and repainted. :ugh: 









yeah..she was eating da ass on my hood. :roflmao: 

































lone.. see the convertible in background?? lol 



























heres lone star, actin like "if you ain't talking about buying a cadillac,i dont wanna hear it.. "


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 07:15 AM~11131116
> *sic after last night i might need my hood fixed and repainted.  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


nice rack.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said nice rack u do realize those arent women lmao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 09:37 AM~11131295
> *boy said nice rack u do realize those arent women lmao
> *


ga'damnit! don't tell me they are some ex fatties that lost weight but kept their manboobies :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 09:37 AM~11131295
> *boy said nice rack u do realize those arent women lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: theres like 2 dents in my hood. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 09:39 AM~11131303
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    theres like 2 dents in my hood.  lol
> *


wtf you messing with transvestites?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man that shit was hilarious last nite. i feel bad for the dude who got that blowjob from that man in that convertible man thats ownage at its finest


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 09:39 AM~11131301
> *ga'damnit!  don't tell me they are some ex fatties that lost weight but kept their manboobies  :burn:
> *


they bolt ons. da blk gurl or whatever.. 1 minute after taking pic on my car..went to give head to a dude that was just walkin by. i dont think he knew it had a dick. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 09:40 AM~11131309
> *wtf you messing with transvestites?
> *


naw, the trannys said they were "lowrider models" lol.. so they wanted to take pics on a car. lone was being a bitch, and said keep them trannys off my lac.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 09:41 AM~11131311
> *they bolt ons.    da blk gurl or whatever..    1 minute after taking pic on my car..went to give head to a dude that was just walkin by.  i dont think he knew it had a dick.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dios perdoname for saying "nice rack: :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp dont lie u was all on that bitch....i was acting like i was deaf when she wanted to talk to me, threw her/him some sign language :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 06:15 AM~11131116
> *sic after last night i might need my hood fixed and repainted.   :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 THAT 'SHE' LOOKS LIKE A 'HE' :0 :0 LOOKS LIKE YALL WAS HAVIN FUN. EVEN KENNY AND THAT TORTANA!

heres lone star, actin like "if you ain't talking about buying a cadillac,i dont wanna hear it.. "


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 07:15 AM~11131116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


blind date? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 20 2008, 09:42 AM~11131317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we was just clownin with the trannys. its that dumbass that didnt know they were trannys that got head in that convertible. mayne.. shoulda seen the brawds in the bar too.. jealous that trannys looked better then them. lol

oh,and lone's love match, was actaully a cool brawd.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 07:43 AM~11131322
> *blind date?  :ugh:
> *


man dont even ask...she was cool n shit but damn she wouldnt get from around me...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 08:44 AM~11131329
> *naw, i was just fk'n with em.    i did ask if they had a coochie..  didnt get an answer.  lol
> we was just clownin with the trannys.   its that dumbass that didnt know they were trannys that got head in that convertible.  mayne..    shoulda seen the brawds in the bar too..  jealous that trannys looked better then them. lol
> *


MAMOWNED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and bitch, im the one that pointed out they were trannys.. you were busy drooling. had to kick you and say "adams apple *****"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 09:45 AM~11131332
> *man dont even ask...she was cool n shit but damn she wouldnt get from around me...
> *


bitch trying to go home with you in parking lot. lol 


oh.. and what that other bitch that grab my dick say?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 09:46 AM~11131336
> *and bitch, im the one that pointed out they were trannys.. you were busy drooling.  had to kick you and say "adams apple *****"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 08:46 AM~11131336
> *and bitch, im the one that pointed out they were trannys.. you were busy drooling.  had to kick you and say "adams apple *****"
> *


MAYNE!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

trippin...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:| :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


trippin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man, only on the northside...whats up noe, thats your side, your peeps...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected]

tranny(to lone): can i get a newport
tranny(to me): why isn't he answering?
me:he's slow,give him a minute
tranny: oh my god i'm so sorry.. i didnt know he was deaf
lone star: *busted out with sign language* 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 20 2008, 09:51 AM~11131346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heights pendejo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol @ im so sorry i didnt know he was deaf. classic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 20 2008, 07:51 AM~11131346
> *:|  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> trippin
> *


guess you got the text too


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 09:51 AM~11131347
> *man, only on the northside...whats up noe, thats your side, your peeps...
> *



<------


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 20 2008, 09:54 AM~11131360
> *<------
> 
> 
> *


sorry they were checking id's.. your little bitch ass wouldnt have been let in. grown folks only.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 09:55 AM~11131364
> *sorry they were checking id's.. your little bitch ass wouldnt have been let in.  grown folks only.
> *


i wouldn't want to be surrounded by guys any ways


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 07:52 AM~11131350
> *shoulda came thru
> heights  pendejo
> *


if its north of i-10 its the northside. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 10:01 AM~11131378
> *if its north of i-10 its the northside.  :biggrin:
> *


well its not, its south of i-10 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 08:02 AM~11131381
> *well its not, its south of i-10  :uh:
> *


bitch u retarded its on sheppard... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still heights bitch.. so fk you google maps.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 10:51 AM~11131349
> *[email protected]
> 
> tranny(to lone):  can i get a newport
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Future Husband & Wifey


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks like the Lone is bustin' the beat box in that pic and whaley is groovin' to it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:16 AM~11131418
> *Looks like the Lone is bustin' the beat box in that pic and whaley is groovin' to it.
> *


BRRRRRRRR STICKUM!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 11:18 AM~11131424
> *BRRRRRRRR STICKUM!
> *


HA HA HA STICKUM!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 08:51 AM~11131349
> *[email protected]
> 
> tranny(to lone):  can i get a newport
> ...


***** PLAYED POSSUM :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 10:18 AM~11131424
> *BRRRRRRRR STICKUM!
> *


AH AHAH STICKUM


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 11:20 AM~11131430
> ****** PLAYED POSSUM  :0
> *


Whaley at least bought Lone Star a Buur, now that's a considerate BUFFARILLA with conversation.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 05:15 AM~11131116
> *sic after last night i might need my hood fixed and repainted.   :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Q: Why were you two at a gay bar playing with trannies? nevermind :biggrin: 
what is the world coming to "gay lowrider/hustlers/gangsters" :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 07:32 AM~11131283
> *nice rack.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that bitch is suckin his fingers like its cute lolol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 08:42 AM~11131316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dios perdoname for saying "nice rack:  :burn:
> *


you are now cursed by the JOTOWNED......haha


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 08:45 AM~11131332
> *man dont even ask...she was cool n shit but damn she wouldnt get from around me...
> *


she was saying.."come here my little frosted miniwheat"...haha...


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 20 2008, 08:47 AM~11131338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and mr paparratzi is snapping away....:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 20 2008, 10:05 AM~11131771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 09:50 AM~11131728
> *that bitch is suckin his fingers like its cute lolol
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 20 2008, 08:09 AM~11131401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:09 AM~11131401
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HE'S AVOIDING THAT BITCH LIKE THE PLAGUE.....HAHAHA.....

I BET HIS RESPONSE AFTER THIS PIC WAS...
MF I KNOW YOU DIDN'T JUST TAKE A PIC OF ME BY THIS GORILLA :angry: :angry:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

WHATS UP LADY ACE :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 12:22 PM~11131837
> *WHATS UP LADY ACE :biggrin:
> *


whats up VP ACE :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

SREETSHOW DONT FORGET NEXT SAT SLIM AND 2000TOWNCAR ARE NOSIN UP 4 DA HOP :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 12:22 PM~11131837
> *  Today, 12:22 PM    |  | Post #147129
> 
> Member
> ...



:0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

WHERES MY BABY CAKES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 12:28 PM~11131862
> *WHERES MY BABY CAKES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


In bed watchin T.V :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 20 2008, 10:26 AM~11131852
> *:0
> *


SHO RIGHT :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 12:29 PM~11131868
> *SHO RIGHT :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 12:26 PM~11131851
> *SREETSHOW DONT FORGET NEXT SAT SLIM AND 2000TOWNCAR ARE NOSIN UP 4 DA HOP :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 gotta get the camera ready :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

devious your car jus lost all "sentimental value" with those pics u posted so i guess u will never sell it... :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

NOSE UP 2000TOWNCAR :0 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

HEY 2000TOWNCAR IGOT UR BLVD ACES PLAQUE READY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lady_Ace,* 2000 TOWNCAR*, swangincustoms, cali rydah

Got a shirt waitin too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: THE BIG PAY BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 10:57 AM~11132026
> *HEY 2000TOWNCAR  IGOT UR BLVD ACES PLAQUE READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :guns:
> *


 :0 :0 blvd aces coming up in houston...congrats on the club growing so quickly..


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 11:00 AM~11132052
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lady_Ace, 2000 TOWNCAR, swangincustoms, cali rydah
> 
> ...


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2008, 11:03 AM~11132075
> *:0  :0 blvd aces coming up in houston...congrats on the club growing so quickly..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS BRO


----------



## htowns_players (Jan 31, 2004)

par de Puñales


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 10:30 AM~11131876
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:04 AM~11132089
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THANKS BRO
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 10:32 AM~11131283
> *nice rack.
> *


Maybe you would like to stop by Skim's shop sometime and give an extra helping hand?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SUP SWANGGIN WE GUNNA RIDE 2 DAY OR WHAT?????


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 09:55 AM~11131364
> *sorry they were checking id's.. your little bitch ass wouldnt have been let in.  grown folks only.
> *


what were you doing in a gay club?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

2000 TOWNCAR Today, 01:19 PM | | Post #147151 

fuk wut u think!!!

Posts: 250
Joined: May 2008
From: NORTHSIDE
Car Club: $ BLVD ACES $

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jul 20 2008, 12:17 PM~11132164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:20 AM~11132182
> *ALREADY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WERES HTOWN ACE??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 01:23 PM~11132191
> *WERES HTOWN ACE??
> *


right here my nig :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 20 2008, 01:17 PM~11132164
> *Maybe you would like to stop by Skim's shop sometime and give an extra helping hand?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i wonder how much he payed oscar de la Hoe'ya to hold that car together. LOL


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 11:21 AM~11132186
> *2000 TOWNCAR  Today, 01:19 PM    |  | Post #147151
> 
> fuk wut u think!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: SUP ACE U GUNNA PULL OUT DA GLASSHOUSE 2 DAY OR WHAT??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 01:24 PM~11132202
> *:biggrin:  SUP ACE U GUNNA PULL OUT DA GLASSHOUSE 2 DAY OR WHAT??
> *


gotta work


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 11:25 AM~11132211
> *gotta work
> *


THAT SUX :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 01:26 PM~11132219
> *THAT SUX :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 10:26 AM~11131851
> *SREETSHOW DONT FORGET NEXT SAT SLIM AND 2000TOWNCAR ARE NOSIN UP 4 DA HOP :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
NE 1 WANNA NOSE UP WIT DA LAC????

NE TAKERS :scrutinize: hno: hno:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

2000TOWNCAR SLIM CALLED U OUT SHOP OR HOUSE CALL :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 01:29 PM~11132252
> *:biggrin:
> NE 1 WANNA NOSE UP WIT DA LAC????
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 11:29 AM~11132252
> *:biggrin:
> NE 1 WANNA NOSE UP WIT DA LAC????
> 
> ...


OH SHIT U GOIN 2 BRING OUT THA LAC :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 01:36 PM~11132314
> *OH SHIT U GOIN 2 BRING OUT THA LAC :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:36 AM~11132314
> *OH SHIT U GOIN 2 BRING OUT THA LAC :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:
> *


u gunna bring out da lac??  
let em c its not just a show car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 11:39 AM~11132334
> *:0  :0
> *


da glasshouse gunna b next???


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 11:40 AM~11132345
> *u gunna bring out da lac??
> let em c its not just a show car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UR LAC :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:43 AM~11132372
> *UR LAC :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

sup streetshow u gunna cruise wit us 2 day or what


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 01:42 PM~11132363
> *da glasshouse gunna b next???
> *


ill hop that bitch i dont care :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

WAZ UP STREETSHOW HOW MANY HOPPERS YA BRING OUT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 11:46 AM~11132391
> *ill hop that bitch i dont care :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: already


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:33 AM~11132286
> *2000TOWNCAR SLIM CALLED U OUT SHOP OR HOUSE CALL :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


name da place n time...


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

SLIM U HEARD THAT NO TAKERS :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAN O MAN......SEE KENNY AND FATBOY.........THATS Y I STAY OUT OF THOSE RAGEDY ASS BARS........RATHER KICK IT AT THE CLUBS WIT THE YOUNG GIRLS PLAYING DRESS UP ..........RATHER THEN THE GUYS PLAYING DRESS UP...............




DONT KNOW WATS WORST.........YALL GOING TO GAY BARS AND HAVING THEM FAGETS POSE ON HIS CAR..............OR 713RIDAZ WIT DA WIGS IN HIS TRUNK..........................


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

SHOP OR HOUSE CALL :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 09:42 AM~11131316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dios perdoname for saying "nice rack:  :burn:
> *


guess thats what happens when your old :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:58 AM~11132476
> *SHOP OR HOUSE CALL :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


shit its what ever


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 12:00 PM~11132489
> *guess thats what happens when your old :biggrin:
> *


PUTOOOO :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 02:02 PM~11132510
> *PUTOOOO :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bring it back


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 01:17 PM~11132168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 11:29 AM~11132252
> *:biggrin:
> NE 1 WANNA NOSE UP WIT DA LAC????
> 
> ...


chrome it out and finish the update then some see me.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 12:16 PM~11132592
> *chrome it out and finish the update then some see me.
> *


i dont need no chrome to tap da bumper :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 12:01 PM~11132503
> *shit its what ever
> *


MATT.........AINT U JUST HAVE REAR JUICE FOR LIKE A YEAR NOW???????????????



MAYNE ***** GOTEM SOME JUICE IN DA FRONT NOW AND WANA TAKE ON THE WHOLE WORLD......................................... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 12:20 PM~11132611
> *MATT.........AINT U JUST HAVE REAR JUICE FOR LIKE A YEAR NOW???????????????
> MAYNE ***** GOTEM SOME JUICE IN DA FRONT NOW AND WANA TAKE ON THE WHOLE WORLD......................................... :0
> *


aint ur car been in da shop 4 like 2 years now???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 12:24 PM~11132636
> *aint ur car been in da shop 4 like 2 years now???
> *


NOPE............10 MONTHS................ :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 12:24 PM~11132636
> *aint ur car been in da shop 4 like 2 years now???
> *


owned


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 11:55 AM~11132463
> *MAN O MAN......SEE KENNY AND FATBOY.........THATS Y I STAY OUT OF THOSE RAGEDY ASS BARS........RATHER KICK IT AT THE CLUBS WIT THE YOUNG GIRLS PLAYING DRESS UP ..........RATHER THEN THE GUYS PLAYING DRESS UP...............
> *


go with me to an ice house i bet u get you a woman over 30 and you wouldnt know what to do with her, young'n


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 02:00 PM~11132489
> *guess thats what happens when your old :biggrin:
> *


Yeah only difference is I moved out when I was 20 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2008, 12:28 PM~11132658
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 20 2008, 12:28 PM~11132662
> *
> *


what up bowties??? what goin down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2008, 02:29 PM~11132667
> *what up bowties??? what goin down
> *


DEEZNUTZ!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2008, 12:29 PM~11132667
> *what up bowties??? what goin down
> *


kickin back , taking a break from workin on treys...hot as fk outside. 

hows tha cali weather?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 12:30 PM~11132672
> *DEEZNUTZ!!
> *


FAIL!!!! :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 12:20 PM~11132611
> *MATT.........AINT U JUST HAVE REAR JUICE FOR LIKE A YEAR NOW???????????????
> MAYNE ***** GOTEM SOME JUICE IN DA FRONT NOW AND WANA TAKE ON THE WHOLE WORLD......................................... :0
> *


***** my car been juiced.
i took it apart and redid the car agine.(and its juicedagine....)
and i aint tryn to take on no 1. jus fukn wit slim .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2008, 02:30 PM~11132679
> *FAIL!!!! :uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 20 2008, 12:30 PM~11132677
> *kickin back , taking a break from workin on treys...hot as fk outside.
> 
> hows tha cali weather?
> *


great lowriding weather.. mid 70s with a cool breeze... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 12:31 PM~11132687
> *  :biggrin:
> *


maybe next time...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2008, 12:31 PM~11132688
> *great lowriding weather.. mid 70s with a cool breeze... :biggrin:
> *


  

you taken any pics of some lolo action out there?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 20 2008, 12:33 PM~11132693
> *
> 
> you taken any pics of some lolo action out there?
> *


i got a couple dvds i filmed but i havent been out in a few weeks.. out here u see shows cars driving down the street daily :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2008, 12:34 PM~11132700
> *i got a couple dvds i filmed but i havent been out in a few weeks.. out here u see shows cars driving down the street daily :0
> *


 :0 dvds??? you need my address? :cheesy: 

you slangin em?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 20 2008, 12:35 PM~11132704
> *:0 dvds??? you need my address?  :cheesy:
> 
> you slangin em?
> *


naw not slangin em..my camcorder records straight to dvd..  ill burn u a some copies when i get back :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 20 2008, 12:27 PM~11132649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH U ACT LIKE I AINT KNOW.............. :uh: YOU BIG DUMMY............OL 1992 LEAKING WEENIE PUMP HAVING ASS NICCA!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 02:27 PM~11132650
> *Yeah only difference is I moved out when I was 20  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


and now your checking out **** :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2008, 12:36 PM~11132708
> *naw not slangin em..my camcorder records straight to dvd..  ill burn u a some copies when i get back :biggrin:
> *


cool homie let me know...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 12:37 PM~11132715
> *WTF  I WANA DO AT AN ICE HOUSE WIT LIKE 69827682906824907 GUYS,4 GIRLS...........(2OF THEM R TRANNYS)..............BOY U MUST NOT KNOW..................GUES SLIM AINT TOLD YOU THE REST OF THE STORIES..........ALL THEM OLD AS HOES GON DO IS LAY ON THEY BACK,STINK UP DA ROOM WIT THEY ANTIFREEZE SMELLING CUCHI AND LET THEY TITTIES HANG BELOW THERE STOMACH ROLLS..............NO THANKS............TOLD U COME OUT WIT ME THIS WEEKEND THEN ILL GO WIT U TO ONE THEM TRANSHOUSE....I MEAN ICE HOUSE.......
> BITCH U ACT LIKE I AINT KNOW.............. :uh: YOU BIG DUMMY............OL 1992 LEAKING WEENIE PUMP HAVING ASS NICCA!!!!!!!!
> *


i would go but i aint got no church shoes.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 12:37 PM~11132717
> *and now your checking out **** :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:31 PM~11132681
> ****** my car been juiced.
> i took it apart and redid the car agine.(and its juicedagine....)
> and i aint tryn to take on no 1. jus fukn wit slim .
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 20 2008, 12:39 PM~11132726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coca pearl has some... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 12:37 PM~11132715
> *WTF  I WANA DO AT AN ICE HOUSE WIT LIKE 69827682906824907 GUYS,4 GIRLS...........(2OF THEM R TRANNYS)..............BOY U MUST NOT KNOW..................GUES SLIM AINT TOLD YOU THE REST OF THE STORIES..........ALL THEM OLD AS HOES GON DO IS LAY ON THEY BACK,STINK UP DA ROOM WIT THEY ANTIFREEZE SMELLING CUCHI AND LET THEY TITTIES HANG BELOW THERE STOMACH ROLLS..............NO THANKS............TOLD U COME OUT WIT ME THIS WEEKEND THEN ILL GO WIT U TO ONE THEM TRANSHOUSE....I MEAN ICE HOUSE.......
> BITCH U ACT LIKE I AINT KNOW.............. :uh: YOU BIG DUMMY............OL 1992 LEAKING WEENIE PUMP HAVING ASS NICCA!!!!!!!!
> *


***** u ol i think im muhamed ali ass lil boy!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:41 PM~11132740
> ****** u ol i think im muhamed ali ass lil boy!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

cant wait till next sat. at westheimer


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 20 2008, 12:39 PM~11132728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BISH I FLO LIKE A BUTTERFLY AND STING LIKEA BEE!!!!!!!!!


***** THESE HANDS BEEN REGISTERED!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 12:48 PM~11132772
> *YOU DONT NEED NONE............I GO WIT CHUCK,REEBOKS,NIKES, YOU CAN EVEN WHERE YOUR 1986 KSWISS
> 
> *


could u let me borrow one of your metro-sexuals shirts?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 12:48 PM~11132772
> *YOU DONT NEED NONE............I GO WIT CHUCK,REEBOKS,NIKES, YOU CAN EVEN WHERE YOUR 1986 KSWISS
> BISH I FLO LIKE A BUTTERFLY AND STING LIKEA BEE!!!!!!!!!
> ***** THESE HANDS BEEN REGISTERED!!!!!!
> *


 hno: ***** get ur car registerd then we can talk :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 02:37 PM~11132717
> *and now your checking out **** :biggrin:
> *


nah, if i would have known them boys hit up gay bars i wouldn't have said shit mr. iliveatnanaswithkidswife. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 02:52 PM~11132796
> *could u let me borrow one of your metro-sexuals shirts?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 12:57 PM~11132821
> *nah, if i would have known them boys hit up gay bars i wouldn't have said shit mr. iliveatnanaswithkidswife.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 02:57 PM~11132821
> *nah, if i would have known them boys hit up gay bars i wouldn't have said shit mr. iliveatnanaswithkidswife.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i didnt know they were at a gay bar :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: plus i dont live at my nana i live at my girls mom's house nga :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 01:01 PM~11132846
> *i didnt know they were at a gay bar :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: plus i dont live at my nana i live at my girls mom's house nga :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 12:48 PM~11132770
> *cant wait till next sat. at westheimer
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wasnt a gay bar girls, dont get it twisted


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 20 2008, 01:21 PM~11132183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 03:01 PM~11132846
> *i didnt know they were at a gay bar :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: plus i dont live at my nana i live at my girls mom's house nga :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 03:16 PM~11132907
> *lone said he heard of a new place..    :ugh:
> 
> j/k.. it was buffalo fred's ice house..and the random trannys were just lost..
> ...


 good people there :ugh: 



well atleast them asian owners are. was the bartender putting the pitcher next to yall so yall can leave tips? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 03:26 PM~11132954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


actually it is my dad's house but don't get it twisted we all have our own room all the way to the baby so :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 20 2008, 12:52 PM~11132796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......FUCK THAT HEARD THAT PLACE FULL OF TROUBLE....NOTHING BUT OVERGROWN MEN THINKIN THEY 16 AND TRYING TO FIGHT EVERYBODY CUZ OF THERE LIL ASTRO STAR ON THERE SHOULDERS AND SHIT.....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 01:47 PM~11133058
> *TOLD YOU I GOT YOU.....................ONLY IF YOU CAN FIT INTO SIZE EXTRA SKINNY.......................
> OOOOOOOOOH I KNOW YOU AINT TALKIN......I RIDE DIRTY BUT YO OL NO TAG HAVING ASS AINT HAVE THAT LICOLN REGISTERED WHEN YOU WAS LEAVING THAT SHOW LAST YEAR....TALMBOUT.....SLIM LET ME STAY RIGHT BEHING YOU SO COP WONT SEE MY TAGS............
> ......FUCK THAT HEARD THAT PLACE FULL OF TROUBLE....NOTHING BUT OVERGROWN MEN THINKIN THEY 16 AND TRYING TO FIGHT EVERYBODY CUZ OF THERE LIL ASTRO STAR ON THERE SHOULDERS AND SHIT.....
> *


u right my tag expired the day b4 and i had it the next day.. like u said that was a year ago... once agine u still didnt have ur ride :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 01:55 PM~11133083
> *u right my tag expired the day b4 and i had it the next day.. like u said that was a year ago... once agine u still didnt have ur ride :buttkick:
> *


YEA UMMMMMMMMM HUUUUUUUUUU................U STILL GOT THEM SAME SWIMMING POOL PAINT DRIPS FROM YOUR FIRST TIME YOU PAINTED IT.........OR DID U HAVE TO GRIND THEM BIG DROPLETS OFF?????? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 12:27 PM~11132649
> *go with me to an ice house i bet u get you a woman over 30 and you wouldnt know what to do with her, young'n
> *


im down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayne boy said pool paint.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 02:00 PM~11133096
> *YEA UMMMMMMMMM HUUUUUUUUUU................U STILL GOT THEM SAME SWIMMING POOL PAINT DRIPS FROM YOUR FIRST TIME YOU PAINTED IT.........OR DID U HAVE TO GRIND THEM BIG DROPLETS OFF?????? :biggrin:
> *


***** u know u lyn now.. u aint seen no runs in my car hommi :0 only thing runin is u 2 da paint shop 2 go pay that man to finish that lac :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2008, 02:02 PM~11133105
> *im down
> *


shit lets go next weekend. get you a cougar :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11133113
> *mayne boy said pool paint.
> *


cuz its so wet :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HOPE U RUNNIN ....... SHOWTIME.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11133115
> ****** u know u lyn now.. u aint seen no runs in my car hommi :0 only thing runin is u 2 da paint shop 2 go pay that man to finish that lac :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMMMMM..........JOBS PAYED FOR .......QUALITY TAKES TIME BABY  



AND NA I AINT SEE THE RUNS YOU RIGHT................................THEM HOES WERE RUNNIN TOOOOOOOOO FAST FOR ME TO SEE EM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2008, 02:02 PM~11133105
> *im down
> *


THEY DONT SERVE NO ***** PIES OVER YONDER.............


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 02:08 PM~11133139
> *HMMMMMMMM..........JOBS PAYED FOR .......QUALITY TAKES TIME BABY
> AND NA I AINT SEE THE RUNS YOU RIGHT................................THEM HOES WERE RUNNIN TOOOOOOOOO FAST FOR ME TO SEE EM!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


that was lame :buttkick: in da words of my boy ace "THANK U COME AGINE!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Jul 20 2008, 03:31 PM~11132987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sic ain't ready for kinda cougars at that bar. he needs to stick to his teenage white girls.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:08 PM~11133138
> *HOPE U RUNNIN ....... SHOWTIME.......
> *


WATCHOUT CUZ DA DOGZ MIGHT BIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:11 PM~11133154
> *that was lame :buttkick: in da words of my boy ace "THANK U COME AGINE!!!" :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 02:12 PM~11133158
> *snitch!!
> scared huh?  i seen your boxing skills, no wonder you scared.
> sic ain't ready for kinda cougars at that bar.  he needs to stick to his teenage white girls.
> *


NA NOT SCARED JUST KNOW THE ****** WHO RUN THAT BITCH.....AND IT WONT BE NO FIGHTIN THERE.........NOTHING BUT HEAVY METAL BEING TOTED IN THAT BITCH...............


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 04:12 PM~11133160
> *WATCHOUT CUZ DA DOGZ MIGHT BIT!! :biggrin:
> *


HA


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 20 2008, 09:41 AM~11131311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 09:46 AM~11131336
> *and bitch, im the one that pointed out they were trannys.. you were busy drooling.  had to kick you and say "adams apple *****"
> *





> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 20 2008, 09:47 AM~11131338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch i wouldnt be talking about snitches today if i was you :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:16 PM~11133177
> *HA
> *


DONT WORRY ILL HAVE THEM ON A LEASH..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 04:18 PM~11133184
> *
> DONT WORRY ILL HAVE THEM ON A LEASH..
> *


JUST CALL ME THA DOG CATCHER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 04:16 PM~11133176
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> NA NOT SCARED JUST KNOW THE ****** WHO RUN THAT BITCH.....AND IT WONT BE NO FIGHTIN THERE.........NOTHING BUT HEAVY METAL BEING TOTED IN THAT BITCH...............
> *


scared


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:21 PM~11133197
> *JUST CALL ME THA DOG CATCHER
> *


I HOPE U READY CUZ THIS 1 DOG U CANT HANDLE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 04:24 PM~11133215
> *I HOPE U READY CUZ THIS 1 DOG U CANT HANDLE :0  :biggrin:
> *


ALL THESE VOLTS WILL HAVE YOU TUCKIN YO TAIL....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 02:22 PM~11133202
> *scared
> *


SAYS THE ***** TOTIN AROUND A GUN EVERYWHERE HE GO................. :uh: 

BET IF YOU AINT HAVE THAT GUN YO ASS WOULDNT LEAVE WORK HU.........

***** WOULDNT LAST 3SECONDS IN A REAL STREET RUMBLE..... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:24 PM~11133215
> *I HOPE U READY CUZ THIS 1 DOG U CANT HANDLE :0  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THE RULES..........PICS OR IT AINT HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:26 PM~11133226
> *ALL THESE VOLTS WILL HAVE YOU TUCKIN YO TAIL....
> *


WELL C SAT :biggrin: NEED 2 BORROW THE TRAILER ???? :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 02:28 PM~11133238
> *YOU KNOW THE RULES..........PICS OR IT AINT HAPPEN!!!!
> *


U RIGHT IT AINT HAPPN YET..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 04:27 PM~11133230
> *SAYS THE ***** TOTIN AROUND A GUN EVERYWHERE HE GO................. :uh:
> 
> BET IF YOU AINT HAVE THAT GUN YO ASS WOULDNT LEAVE WORK HU.........
> ...


SHIT THAT ***** COULDNT EVEN LAST ROLLIN DOWN THE WINDOW IN THAT RAGETY ASS CAPALA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 02:30 PM~11133249
> *SHIT THAT ***** COULDNT EVEN LAST ROLLIN DOWN THE WINDOW IN THAT RAGETY ASS CAPALA
> *


***** GON HAVE TO HIT THE INHALER BY THE TIME THE WINDOW DOWN.............


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11133113
> *mayne boy said pool paint.
> *


*DAMN !! SWIMMING POOL PAINT. * :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2008, 03:02 PM~11133394
> *DAMN !! SWIMMING POOL PAINT.   :0
> *


ma fuker so wet looks like u can dive in :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 03:07 PM~11133416
> *ma fuker so wet looks like u can dive in :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lady_Ace,* streetshow*

:0 heard the news :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 06:16 PM~11133735
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lady_Ace, streetshow
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 06:32 PM~11133804
> *:dunno:
> *


wut it do


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, Lady_Ace
:biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 04:45 PM~11133867
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, Lady_Ace
> :biggrin:
> *


say aint u suppose 2 b workn :twak:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 06:50 PM~11133893
> *say aint u suppose 2 b workn :twak:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 06:50 PM~11133893
> *say aint u suppose 2 b workn :twak:
> *


im on my break :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 06:59 PM~11133944
> *im on my break :biggrin:
> *


Hey you want olive garden??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 05:00 PM~11133946
> *Hey you want olive garden??
> *


u buyn?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:02 PM~11133959
> *u buyn?? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: no r u :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 07:00 PM~11133946
> *Hey you want olive garden??
> *


i guess i rather have chillis :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jul 20 2008, 07:00 PM~11133946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oliver garden? ballas.. mayne..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:06 PM~11133991
> *i guess i rather have chillis :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: what do you want :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 05:03 PM~11133962
> *:biggrin: no r u :0
> *


ya ill pay if u gimme da money :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 07:07 PM~11133992
> *oliver garden?  ballas.. mayne..
> *


 :0 I thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 07:07 PM~11133996
> *:angry: what do you want :biggrin:
> *


ribs :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:06 PM~11133991
> *i guess i rather have chillis :biggrin:
> *


carefull or u gunna b on da couch :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11134010
> *carefull or u gunna b on da couch :biggrin:
> *


she cant sleep without me :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11134007
> *ribs :biggrin:
> *


beesh :0 quit playin :twak: what do you want


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11134014
> *beesh :0 quit playin :twak: what do you want
> *


foo i want ribs from chillis nga


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11134010
> *carefull or u gunna b on da couch :biggrin:
> *


Naw I Just set the alarm one hour earlier :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 05:10 PM~11134014
> *beesh :0 quit playin :twak: what do you want
> *


 :0 take that back not even da couch ur on the floor


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:10 PM~11134019
> *foo i want ribs from chillis nga
> *


 :uh: fine I aint orderin you shit :rant:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 07:12 PM~11134029
> *:uh: fine I aint orderin you shit :rant:
> *


fine then get your ass in the kitchen and cook sumthing :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

HA HA HA HA HA :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 05:12 PM~11134029
> *:uh: fine I aint orderin you shit :rant:
> *


 :buttkick: c bn stubern,u aint gettn shit *****!!!! :nosad:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:15 PM~11134048
> *fine then get your ass in the kitchen and cook sumthing :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:16 PM~11134059
> *:buttkick: c bn stubern,u aint gettn shit *****!!!! :nosad:
> *


fuck it ill just stop by chevron and buy sum doritos :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:15 PM~11134048
> *fine then get your ass in the kitchen and cook sumthing :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 07:17 PM~11134062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:
> *


i love you :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:17 PM~11134064
> *fuck it ill just stop by chevron and buy sum doritos :biggrin:
> *


grab me a soda while ur there :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:18 PM~11134070
> *i love you :biggrin:
> *


wait till you get home nga just wait


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:19 PM~11134072
> *grab me a soda while ur there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 07:19 PM~11134074
> *wait till you get home nga just wait
> *


you promise :biggrin: you ordered my food yet


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :worship: :worship: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 07:20 PM~11134081
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :worship:  :worship:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:18 PM~11134070
> *i love you :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: 2 late to kiss up now ***** ur in over ur head!!


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

DID U GET THA PIC LADY ACE


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 07:22 PM~11134100
> *DID U GET THA PIC LADY ACE
> *


Yes Looks nice


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:20 PM~11134080
> *you promise  :biggrin: you ordered my food yet
> *


 :dunno: well did u


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11134108
> *:dunno: well did u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no he never said what he wanted be back later time to go pick it up


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

POST IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11134114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: no he never said what he wanted be back later time to go pick it up
> *


why u lying i told u that tour of italy shit


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 05:25 PM~11134117
> *POST IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya what he said


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:26 PM~11134127
> *why u lying i told u that tour of italy shit
> *


PUTOOOO :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:21 PM~11134091
> *:worship: 2 late to kiss up now ***** ur in over ur head!!
> *


yeah i know she didnt get me no food. :tears: fuck it ill lose some weight


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 07:27 PM~11134133
> *PUTOOOO :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 05:26 PM~11134131
> *ya what he said
> *


PUTOOOO :0 :0 :0 SMEAGOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 07:28 PM~11134140
> *PUTOOOO :0  :0  :0 SMEAGOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

THA DOC IS IN :0 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 05:28 PM~11134140
> *PUTOOOO :0  :0  :0 SMEAGOL :biggrin:
> *


u wanna start u mr miyagi lookn ma fuker. :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:31 PM~11134154
> *u wanna start u mr miyagi lookn ma fuker. :0
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

MIYAGI STYLE BITCH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 07:32 PM~11134159
> *MIYAGI STYLE BITCH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


wax on wax off


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

WAX ON WAX OFF MY TIP :0 :0 PUTOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:31 PM~11134156
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dis ***** b talkn bout BONZIIII!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:33 PM~11134169
> *dis ***** b talkn bout BONZIIII!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cuttin lil trees and shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 05:33 PM~11134169
> *dis ***** b talkn bout BONZIIII!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BONZI :0 :0 :0 PUTOOOOOOO I SAW U AT THA ANGEL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 07:35 PM~11134179
> *BONZI :0  :0  :0 PUTOOOOOOO I SAW U AT THA ANGEL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bailando banda


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:36 PM~11134184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: bailando banda
> *


SI :cheesy: PUTOOOO


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 01:17 PM~11132168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

DIS ***** GIVE KARATE CLASSES ON THE SIDE IF NE 1 WANNA LEARN HOW 2 DO DA KRANE...BANZIIIIIII :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

REPOST :biggrin: PUTOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:37 PM~11134196
> *DIS ***** GIVE KARATE CLASSES ON THE SIDE IF NE 1 WANNA LEARN HOW 2 DO DA KRANE...BANZIIIIIII :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

SMEAGOL SON :angry: :angry: :angry: PUTOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms+Jul 20 2008, 10:26 AM~11131851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope u treat her nice and tear up her bumper


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:38 PM~11134202
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


CHUNK DAT ***** A DOUBLE CHEESE BURGER N A DIET SODA N UR GOOD 2 GO!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:38 PM~11134202
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


99.99NO TX :biggrin: PUTOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:41 PM~11134219
> *CHUNK DAT ***** A DOUBLE CHEESE BURGER N A DIET SODA N UR GOOD 2 GO!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 07:42 PM~11134221
> *99.99NO TX  :biggrin: PUTOOOO :biggrin:
> *


that was lame. :biggrin: thank you come again :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 05:41 PM~11134216
> *i wont dawg too bad no one else wana nose up. u know i will when el dinero is ready. soon i be on the sticks ( chrome and paint)
> what time and where u know streetshow show always ready to hit the streets . call me with the details wey
> will see we gona star our own little events the war of the street hoppers brought to u by LOCCOS CREATIONS and BLVD ACES so all you hoppers that want to get the king of the street hopper bring ur car out next saturday cause will be crowning the king of the streets . bring all but remember we just count inches nothing else
> ...


SO ALL U ****** THAT LIKE TO TALK SHITCAN STOP NOW N LET UR CAR DO THA TALKN..


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

CHUNK SMEAGOL A COCK HE IS LORD OF THA PENIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 05:43 PM~11134228
> *that was lame. :biggrin: thank you come again :biggrin:
> *


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 05:45 PM~11134235
> *CHUNK SMEAGOL A COCK HE IS LORD OF THA PENIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


BITCH U WOULD SAY SOME GAY SHIT WALKN ROUND UR SHOP WITH UR BOY SHORTS ON.. 
LOOKN LIKE U SHOULDA PLAYD IN BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

STREETSHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

U READY NOSE UP WITH SLIM


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 05:48 PM~11134254
> *STREETSHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SWANGIN :thumbsdown: 


FUKN WIT YA MIYAGI DONT WANT THERE 2 B A KARATE KID 4..


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 05:49 PM~11134258
> *U READY NOSE UP WITH SLIM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 05:44 PM~11134234
> *SO ALL U ****** THAT LIKE TO TALK SHITCAN STOP NOW N LET UR CAR DO THA TALKN..
> *


X 2 any of ya who want this title is up in the air so drive, push or trailer your ride to wetheimer this saturday and prove who is who. main event my boys 2000 TOWNCAR and DLIMONTHEBUMPPER . much props to both of ya i know is gona be a fun weekend cant wait. oh slim if you take my boy T u earn ur self a frebbi on the mounts and AC labor .just sum motivation


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 05:53 PM~11134271
> *X 2  any of ya who want this title is up in the air so drive, push or trailer your ride to wetheimer this saturday and prove who is who. main event my boys 2000 TOWNCAR and DLIMONTHEBUMPPER . much props to both of ya i know is gona be a fun weekend cant wait. oh slim if you take my boy T u earn ur self a frebbi on the mounts and AC labor .just sum motivation
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 05:53 PM~11134271
> *X 2  any of ya who want this title is up in the air so drive, push or trailer your ride to wetheimer this saturday and prove who is who. main event my boys 2000 TOWNCAR and DLIMONTHEBUMPPER . much props to both of ya i know is gona be a fun weekend cant wait. oh slim if you take my boy T u earn ur self a frebbi on the mounts and AC labor .just sum motivation
> *


YA CUZ HE GUNNA NEED IT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 05:48 PM~11134254
> *STREETSHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


q onda she is waitting on ya i know u gona mek it do what i wanted to do so i dont mind giver her up to the ACE family


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 05:57 PM~11134287
> *YA CUZ HE GUNNA NEED IT
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 05:58 PM~11134289
> *q onda she is waitting on ya i know u gona mek it do  what i wanted to do so i dont mind giver her up to the ACE family
> *


I WILL BE PICKN HER TOMOROW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 05:58 PM~11134293
> *:0  :0  :0
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


STILL WATN 4 SUM 1 2 NOSE UP WITH DA LACK!!

NE 1 GUNNA STEP UP??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 06:00 PM~11134300
> *I WILL BE PICKN HER TOMOROW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 06:00 PM~11134302
> *STILL WATN 4 SUM 1 2 NOSE UP WITH DA LACK!!
> 
> NE 1 GUNNA STEP UP??
> *


WTF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11134307
> *WTF :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BITCH DONT GET SCARED NOW PULL THAT RAGGEDY MA FUKER OUT N SHOW EM WHAT IT WILL DO


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

ya'll boys are a trip shit imma be out there with the camera takin pics and videos for all ya'll scary ass fool that aint gonna go :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 06:28 PM~11134419
> *ya'll boys are a trip shit imma be out there with the camera takin pics and videos for all ya'll scary ass fool that aint gonna go :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 06:00 PM~11134300
> *I WILL BE PICKN HER TOMOROW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool we gana talk i might need sum dogs for EL DINERO :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 06:38 PM~11134482
> *cool we gana talk i might need sum dogs for EL DINERO  :0
> *


carefull cuz there hard to tame...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lady_Ace, *H-TOWN_ACE*, streetshow
back again????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 08:00 PM~11134300
> *I WILL BE PICKN HER TOMOROW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 08:45 PM~11134524
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lady_Ace, H-TOWN_ACE, streetshow
> back again????
> *


Yes mamacita :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 08:46 PM~11134538
> *Yes mamacita :biggrin:
> *


I bought you something at Olive garden :biggrin: because I love you


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 06:48 PM~11134553
> *I bought you something at Olive garden :biggrin: because I love you
> *


oh no dont start that shit agine :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 08:48 PM~11134553
> *I bought you something at Olive garden :biggrin: because I love you
> *


 :biggrin: you put a smile on this fat boy's face


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:00 PM~11134302
> *STILL WATN 4 SUM 1 2 NOSE UP WITH DA LACK!!
> 
> NE 1 GUNNA STEP UP??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:49 PM~11134564
> *oh no dont start that shit agine :uh:
> *


u just mad cuz u aint got no olive garden :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 08:50 PM~11134572
> *:biggrin: you put a smile on this fat boy's face
> *


I saved you the salad that came with my meal :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2008, 06:51 PM~11134579
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 is that a challenge??? :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 08:53 PM~11134598
> *I saved you the salad that came with my meal :biggrin:
> *


wtf i dont want no salad :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:53 PM~11134600
> *:0 is that a challenge??? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 05:53 PM~11134271
> *X 2  any of ya who want this title is up in the air so drive, push or trailer your ride to wetheimer this saturday and prove who is who. main event my boys 2000 TOWNCAR and DLIMONTHEBUMPPER . much props to both of ya i know is gona be a fun weekend cant wait. oh slim if you take my boy T u earn ur self a frebbi on the mounts and AC labor .just sum motivation
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

q rollo tony looking for the king of the streets this saturady i know u got sum homito .Wass up u down or what :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 02:20 PM~11132611
> *MATT.........AINT U JUST HAVE REAR JUICE FOR LIKE A YEAR NOW???????????????
> MAYNE ***** GOTEM SOME JUICE IN DA FRONT NOW AND WANA TAKE ON THE WHOLE WORLD......................................... :0
> *


did someone say NOSE UP the TOWNCARS?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2008, 07:00 PM~11134657
> *did someone say NOSE UP the TOWNCARS?
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 08:58 PM~11134638
> *q rollo tony looking for the king of the streets this saturady i know u got sum homito .Wass up u down or what :cheesy:
> *


im already there homito, u know im down! LOCOS GONNA TAKE IT.  :biggrin: :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2008, 07:02 PM~11134679
> *im already there homito, u know im down! LOCOS GONNA TAKE IT.   :biggrin:  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :nono:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i need a hopper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so you guys are only counting inches, nothing else matters?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:05 PM~11134706
> *i need a hopper
> *


 :biggrin: soon


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11134716
> *:biggrin: soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11134715
> *so you guys are only counting inches, nothing else matters?
> *


isnt that what hopping is.counting inches.i didnt think u could win a hopping contest by looking good.in that case stay in the shows.but if a hopper wants to chrome everything out thats on him.my 2 cents. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2008, 07:02 PM~11134679
> *im already there homito, u know im down! LOCOS GONNA TAKE IT.   :biggrin:  :0
> *


and u knooo disss mayne . LOCOS CREATIONS always ready to bounce . EL DINERO RED RED READY to roll and soon to be lifted :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11134740
> *isnt that what hopping is.counting inches.i didnt think u could win a hopping contest by looking good.in that case stay in the shows.but if a hopper wants to chrome everything out thats on him.my 2 cents. :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 07:06 PM~11134715
> *so you guys are only counting inches, nothing else matters?
> *


street rules homie singles are singles doubles are doubles just trying to get sum started here. so trying to get suppurt from all the riders in H TOWN .KING OF THE STREET i feeo u on the part bout the good looking cars hopping and i hope when n my hooper is out i can do it clean and full custom but like i said inches are in chess looks are looks is all in the riders taste nothing personal but thats just my two cents know what im saying mayne. hope to see the lack derr.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

is adding weight a :nono: ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 07:17 PM~11134801
> *street rules homie singles are singles doubles are doubles just trying to get sum started here. so trying to get suppurt from all the riders in H TOWN .KING OF THE STREET i feeo u on the part bout the good looking cars hopping and i hope when n my hooper is out i can do it clean and full custom but like i said inches are in chess looks are looks is all in the riders taste nothing personal but thats just my two cents know what im saying mayne. hope to see the lack derr.
> *


shit i feel you homie. i was just curious


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 07:07 PM~11133992
> *oliver garden?  ballas at nana's house.. mayne..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:05 PM~11134706
> *i need a hopper
> *


chromed out 350 :0 taking my child away


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 09:19 PM~11134818
> *shit i feel you homie. i was just curious
> *


you coming next sat?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 09:22 PM~11134845
> *chromed out 350  :0  taking my child away
> *


its in good hands. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:23 PM~11134853
> *you coming next sat?
> *


i aint got no hopper....just a car with hydraulics.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:26 PM~11134870
> *its in good hands. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 09:27 PM~11134877
> *i aint got no hopper....just a car with hydraulics.
> *


but everytime i see you u hopping it. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 07:27 PM~11134877
> *i aint got no hopper....just a car with hydraulics.
> *


slim said u gettn sum inches.. besides its jus 4 fun..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:29 PM~11134898
> *slim said u gettn sum inches.. besides its jus 4 fun..
> *


for the community :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

ITS ADOG FIGHT OUT THERE TO WIN U NEED 2 STAY SHARP :biggrin: :biggrin: PITBULL HYDRAULICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:30 PM~11134908
> *for the community :biggrin:
> *


The Lowrider Community


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 07:19 PM~11134816
> *is adding weight a :nono: ?
> *


i think whateva it takes to mash bumper but to a certain extent cant go just weight no pressure nothing to radical. i dont know much bout hydros but i know sum people think that just puttingup weight on the car is gona put it on the bumper. but it aint like dat u gota know what u doing so all people complaining bout cars with weight. try building a car with weight and get on the same level again my two cents


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11134250
> *BITCH U WOULD SAY SOME GAY SHIT WALKN ROUND UR SHOP WITH UR BOY SHORTS ON..
> LOOKN LIKE U SHOULDA PLAYD IN BROKE BACK MOUNTAIN.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AW ***** U NEED TO QUIT.......DONT LET ME GET ON THE SHORTS U HAD ON LASTNIGHT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:30 PM~11134908
> *for the community :biggrin:
> *


bullshit cuz htown real boring :biggrin: ****** scared to drive there cars unless theres a show!!!thats y..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:31 PM~11134926
> *AW ***** U NEED TO QUIT.......DONT LET ME GET ON THE SHORTS U HAD ON LASTNIGHT
> *


wtf keep that shit to yourself :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 09:31 PM~11134924
> *i think whateva it takes to mash bumper but to a certain extent cant go just weight no pressure nothing to radical. i dont know much bout hydros but i know sum people think that just puttingup weight on the car is gona put it on the bumper. but it aint like dat u gota know what u doing so all people complaining bout cars with weight. try building a car with weight and get on the same level again my two cents
> *













:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:31 PM~11134926
> *AW ***** U NEED TO QUIT.......DONT LET ME GET ON THE SHORTS U HAD ON LASTNIGHT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:31 PM~11134926
> *AW ***** U NEED TO QUIT.......DONT LET ME GET ON THE SHORTS U HAD ON LASTNIGHT
> *


 :twak: i know u aint talkn..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11134940
> *wtf keep that shit to yourself :biggrin:
> *


YEP THE REAL LOWRIDERS WAS AT THE SPOT........WORK IS FOR SUCKAAAAAAASSSS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 09:31 PM~11134921
> *ITS ADOG FIGHT OUT THERE TO WIN U NEED 2 STAY SHARP :biggrin:  :biggrin: PITBULL HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11134956
> *YEP THE REAL LOWRIDERS WAS AT THE SPOT........WORK IS FOR SUCKAAAAAAASSSS
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11134953
> *:twak: i know u aint talkn..
> *


***** WAS WALKIN AROUND IN HIS SON SHORTS.......TRYIN TO SAG DEM HOES.......COULDNT GIVE U A PASS ON THEM SORRY HOMIE


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:31 PM~11134926
> *AW ***** U NEED TO QUIT.......DONT LET ME GET ON THE SHORTS U HAD ON LASTNIGHT
> *


imma were the same shorts next week while da linc is landin on ur hood :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:38 PM~11134973
> *imma were the same shorts next week while da linc is landin on ur hood :0
> *


 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:37 PM~11134968
> ****** WAS WALKIN AROUND IN HIS SON SHORTS.......TRYIN TO SAG DEM HOES.......COULDNT GIVE U A PASS ON THEM SORRY HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 07:33 PM~11134942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chale homie u got me i get back at u with sum pics i m on the phone and cant upload pero manana Si. i hope to see u saturady at the hang out bring the sentimental value for a crusie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 09:38 PM~11134981
> *chale homie u got me i get back at u with sum pics i m on the phone and  cant upload pero manana Si. i hope to see u saturady at the hang out bring the sentimental value for a crusie :biggrin:
> *


he doesnt stay up that late.he drinks his prune juice at 8pm and then watches sum novelas and goes to bed :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*"THE 10 COMMANDMENTS OF HOPPING"
1.NO BALLOON TIRES
2.NO LEAD IN THE FRAME
3.NO 2-TON BATTERY RACK
4.NO MODIFIED SUSPENSION
5.NO 4 OR 6 CYLINDER ENGINES
6.WIRE WHEELS ONLY
7.NO MORE THAN 12 BATTERIES
8.NO 1" REINFORCING ON THE REAR OF THE FRAME
9.NO MORE THAN 3 HITS 
10. NO PLAYA HATIN *
:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 09:38 PM~11134981
> *chale homie u got me i get back at u with sum pics i m on the phone and  cant upload pero manana Si. i hope to see u saturady at the hang out bring the sentimental value for a crusie :biggrin:
> *


what's going on saturday? i'll make sure to bring a cepillin cd for you to cruise to.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:37 PM~11134968
> ****** WAS WALKIN AROUND IN HIS SON SHORTS.......TRYIN TO SAG DEM HOES.......COULDNT GIVE U A PASS ON THEM SORRY HOMIE
> *


fool i know u aint talkin ..ur tall ass had on some tight ass paints hoes was so short they looked like some nicca boccas on yo azz :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:37 PM~11134966
> *:angry:
> *


HA DID U TAKE YO PLAQUE TO WORK WITH YA......LEAST YA COULD PRETEND YOU WAS IN THA GLASS HOUSE ON WESTHIEMER WITH US


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2008, 07:40 PM~11134999
> *"THE 10 COMMANDMENTS OF HOPPING"
> 1.NO BALLOON TIRES
> 2.NO LEAD IN THE FRAME
> ...


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2008, 07:40 PM~11134999
> *"THE 10 COMMANDMENTS OF HOPPING"
> 1.NO BALLOON TIRES
> 2.NO LEAD IN THE FRAME
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:40 PM~11134998
> *he doesnt stay up that late.he drinks his prune juice at 8pm and then watches sum novelas and goes to bed :biggrin:
> *


i stay up late but don't venture out after 10pm. stay away from prune juice since it gives me hershey squirts and watch my bank account grow before i go to bed. :happysad:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 20 2008, 09:40 PM~11134999
> *"THE 10 COMMANDMENTS OF HOPPING"
> 1.NO BALLOON TIRES
> 2.NO LEAD IN THE FRAME
> ...


thats the best one :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:40 PM~11135001
> *fool i know u aint talkin ..ur tall ass had on some tight ass paints hoes was so short they looked like some nicca boccas on yo azz :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HA THINK YO HOMIE SAYIN IS APROPREATE HER"THANK U COME AGAIN"


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

THROW DOWN AN ACE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:40 PM~11135004
> *HA DID U TAKE YO PLAQUE TO WORK WITH YA......LEAST YA COULD PRETEND YOU WAS IN THA GLASS HOUSE ON WESTHIEMER WITH US
> *


naw all i thought about was gettin home and going to bed.didnt even get on layitlow.but next week glasshouse will be at the spot.so when is the car wash i need the glasshouse washed.might have u washing it. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11135025
> *THROW DOWN AN ACE :biggrin:
> *


BUT THE JOKERS W"I"LD


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:43 PM~11135020
> *HA THINK YO HOMIE SAYIN IS APROPREATE HER"THANK U COME AGAIN"
> *


sorry slim that is a regesterd quote..
:biggrin: 

copy right blvd aces.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:46 PM~11135049
> *sorry slim that is a regesterd quote..
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thank you come again


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11135032
> *naw all i thought about was gettin home and going to bed.didnt even get on layitlow.but next week glasshouse will be at the spot.so when is the car wash i need the glasshouse washed.might have u washing it. :biggrin:
> *


I'LL USE MY SPECIAL TOWEL JUST FOR U


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 07:40 PM~11135000
> *what's going on saturday?  i'll make sure to bring a cepillin cd for you to cruise to.
> 
> 
> ...


looking for the KING OF THE STREET in h town . and yes bring the cd if u have sum topology yiyo i jam that too. cepilling got sum pleya ass pumas :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 20 2008, 07:06 PM~11134715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK DAT FUCK DAT BRING THAT MOFO OUT...............YOU AND HOMIE SWANGINCUSTOMS CAN HAVE AT IT........ :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:44 PM~11135032
> *naw all i thought about was gettin home and going to bed.didnt even get on layitlow.but next week glasshouse will be at the spot.so when is the car wash i need the glasshouse washed.might have u washing it. :biggrin:
> *


in his favorite thong :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:48 PM~11135060
> *FUCK DAT FUCK DAT BRING THAT MOFO OUT...............YOU AND HOMIE SWANGINCUSTOMS CAN HAVE AT IT........ :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :angry: I thought he was gonna nose up with me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 09:47 PM~11135058
> *looking for the KING OF THE STREET in h town . and yes bring the cd if u have sum topology yiyo i  jam that too. cepilling got sum pleya ass pumas :uh:
> *


my tags are out on the regal. been too busy at the new jale to go get it done.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:47 PM~11135055
> *I'LL USE MY SPECIAL TOWEL JUST FOR U
> *


nevermind :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11135060
> *FUCK DAT FUCK DAT BRING THAT MOFO OUT...............YOU AND HOMIE SWANGINCUSTOMS CAN HAVE AT IT........ :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11135060
> *FUCK DAT FUCK DAT BRING THAT MOFO OUT...............YOU AND HOMIE SWANGINCUSTOMS CAN HAVE AT IT........ :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


PULL UP OR SHUT UP :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:47 PM~11135055
> *I'LL USE MY SPECIAL TOWEL JUST FOR U
> *


is it full of studded diamonds? :burn: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 09:48 PM~11135069
> *:0  :angry: I thought he was gonna nose up with me :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you do have pitbulls in there :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 09:48 PM~11135069
> *:0  :angry: I thought he was gonna nose up with me :biggrin:
> *


YEA JOE AND BRING SUM MOTORS WITH YA CUZ EVEN IF YA LUZ DAT ***** GONNA BURN UP HIS MOTOR SO U STILL WIN :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jul 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11135069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK IT THATS UP TO THE LONE.................SO WAT YA SAY LONE..........................................


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:48 PM~11135062
> *in his favorite thong :0
> *


 :ugh: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:51 PM~11135106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:50 PM~11135097
> *YEA JOE AND BRING SUM MOTORS WITH YA CUZ EVEN IF YA LUZ DAT ***** GONNA BURN UP HIS MOTOR SO U STILL WIN :biggrin:
> *


no gas hoppin allowed :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11135122
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11135127
> *no gas hoppin allowed :0
> *


damn i was gonna gas hop the ghouse


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:54 PM~11135132
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 07:51 PM~11135103
> *FUCK IT THATS UP TO THE LONE.................SO WAT YA SAY LONE..........................................
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 09:55 PM~11135143
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:55 PM~11135149
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 09:51 PM~11135106
> *:ugh:  :barf:
> *


HA ***** PLZ


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11135070
> *my tags are out on the regal.  been too busy at the new jale to go get it done.
> *


well bring one of the other 50000 cars that u have :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

just whoring by


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 20 2008, 07:54 PM~11135138
> *damn i was gonna gas hop the ghouse
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11135127
> *no gas hoppin allowed :0
> *


YOU WOULDNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT

NO GAS HERE AFTER PLAYIN WITH THE CHEVY ALL DAY.......


THIS ONE NEEDS TO MORE BATTS BUT DOSE GOOD WITH 6


DO WE NEED TO BRING THE DOUBLE WITH US


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 10:02 PM~11135227
> *well bring one of the other 50000 cars that u have  :0
> *


nah, if i head out i'll be riding with short dog if he decides to roll the vert.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 07:55 PM~11135144
> *:uh:
> *


BETTA QUIT LOOKIN AND START TRAINING THEM DOGS IN YA TRUNK..................................DONT SHOW UP WIT NO POODLES............


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:04 PM~11135256
> *BETTA QUIT LOOKIN AND START TRAINING THEM DOGS IN YA TRUNK..................................DONT SHOW UP WIT NO POODLES............
> *


Yeah you should know with them pooches you chill with at the beach :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11135280
> *Yeah you should know with them pooches you chill with at the beach :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11135280
> *Yeah you should know with them pooches you chill with at the beach :biggrin:
> *


I THINK YA JUST GOT OWNED LIL BUDDY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:09 PM~11135303
> *I THINK YA JUST GOT OWNED LIL BUDDY
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11135280
> *Yeah you should know with them pooches you chill with at the beach :biggrin:
> *


can u say ownedddddddddddddd


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 08:07 PM~11135280
> *Yeah you should know with them pooches you chill with at the beach :biggrin:
> *


IJOLE.............YA ME CHINGARON...........................    ......................I JUST HAVE MY WAY WIT FEMALE DOGS I GUES.........


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 08:04 PM~11135256
> *BETTA QUIT LOOKIN AND START TRAINING THEM DOGS IN YA TRUNK..................................DONT SHOW UP WIT NO POODLES............
> *


foo u need to finish ur car and imma be there...
how bout u?wit a car.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11135329
> *IJOLE.............YA ME CHINGARON...........................      ......................I JUST HAVE MY WAY WIT FEMALE DOGS I GUES.........
> *


Exactly...cause I didnt see any females in that picture other then you and the dogs :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11135329
> *IJOLE.............YA ME CHINGARON...........................      ......................I JUST THEN U GO AND OWN YOSELF DAMN*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 08:07 PM~11135280
> *Yeah you should know with them pooches you chill with at the beach :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 10:14 PM~11135359
> *Exactly...cause I didnt see any females in that picture other then you and the dogs
> *


DOUBLEOWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11135242
> *YOU WOULDNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT
> 
> NO GAS HERE AFTER PLAYIN WITH THE CHEVY ALL DAY.......
> ...


well c wut they do saturday


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 10:50 AM~11131728
> *that bitch is suckin his fingers like its cute lolol
> *


THATS ONE OF THEM ****** THAT WAS IN YOUR MATH CLASS BACK IN THE DAY CALLED JAVON :uh: NOW THAT ***** CHANGED HIS NAME TO SHAVON :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2008, 08:16 PM~11135383
> *THATS ONE OF THEM ****** THAT WAS IN YOUR MATH CLASS BACK IN THE DAY CALLED JAVON :uh: NOW THAT ***** CHANGED HIS NAME TO SHAVON  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:16 PM~11135377
> *well c wut they do saturday
> *


WELL LET ME REMIND YOU "THEY AINT HOPPERS........ THEY JUST SO HAPPEND TO DO WHAT THEY DO"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11135400
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:18 PM~11135401
> *WELL LET ME REMIND YOU "THEY AINT HOPPERS........ THEY JUST SO HAPPEND TO DO WHAT THEY DO"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:18 PM~11135401
> *WELL LET ME REMIND YOU "THEY AINT HOPPERS........ THEY JUST SO HAPPEND TO DO WHAT THEY DO"
> *


our cars aint hopperz.. they daily drivers..................  :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:12 PM~11135336
> *foo u need to finish ur car and imma be there...
> how bout u?wit a car.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NA I PROLLY WONT EVEN BE THERE............PROLLY BE OUT FUCKIN WIT DA BITCHES WHILE YALL HIT DA SWITCHES..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11135329
> *IJOLE.............YA ME CHINGARON...........................      ......................I JUST HAVE MY WAY WIT FEMALE DOGS I GUES.........
> *













:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:20 PM~11135416
> *our cars aint hopperz.. they daily drivers..................   :0
> *


WELL U KNOW THE DEAL.......IF U HAD AND EXSTRA CAR ......DONT LIE.... WOULD THE LINCOLN BE A DAILY DRIVER.......WE HAD THIS TALK BEFORE IMA SEE IF U GONNA FRONT


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:25 PM~11135465
> *WELL U KNOW THE DEAL.......IF U HAD AND EXSTRA CAR ......DONT LIE.... WOULD THE LINCOLN BE A DAILY DRIVER.......WE HAD THIS TALK BEFORE IMA SEE IF U GONNA FRONT :0  :0
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:20 PM~11135416
> *our cars aint hopperz.. they daily drivers..................   :0
> *


X 2 thats y is call KING OF THE STREETS :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:25 PM~11135465
> *WELL U KNOW THE DEAL.......IF U HAD AND EXSTRA CAR ......DONT LIE.... WOULD THE LINCOLN BE A DAILY DRIVER.......WE HAD THIS TALK BEFORE IMA SEE IF U GONNA FRONT
> *


foo i aint gotta front, even if i had another car u know the bitch gunna b on 13 not 24 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 08:26 PM~11135480
> *X  2 thats y is call KING OF THE STREETS  :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:25 PM~11135465
> *WELL U KNOW THE DEAL.......IF U HAD AND EXSTRA CAR ......DONT LIE.... WOULD THE LINCOLN BE A DAILY DRIVER.......WE HAD THIS TALK BEFORE IMA SEE IF U GONNA FRONT
> *


HA TOOK THE WORDS OUT OF MY MOUTH..............


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 10:26 PM~11135480
> *X  2 thats y is call KING OF THE STREETS  :0
> *


WELL I GOT THE CROWN BIG BODY ON 13'S...........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 08:24 PM~11135453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:28 PM~11135493
> *foo i aint gotta front, even if i had another car u know the bitch gunna b on 13 not 24 :0
> *


NAW ***** ANSWER THE QUESTION?


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:30 PM~11135521
> *NAW ***** ANSWER THE QUESTION?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 08:28 PM~11135500
> *HA TOOK THE WORDS OUT OF MY MOUTH..............
> *


say go play wit ur poodle n stay out grown folks buisness..


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:32 PM~11135539
> *say go play wit ur poodle n stay out grown folks buisness..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 10:31 PM~11135529
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


JOE DONT LET THIS ***** FRONT......DIS ***** USE TO SAY MAN I LIKE THE LINCOLN BUT DAMN IF I HAD ANOTHER CAR............(___________________________) FILL IN THE BLANK MATT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:28 PM~11135493
> *foo i aint gotta front, even if i had another car u know the bitch gunna b on 13 not 24 :0
> *


IF I MEMEBER CORRECTLY DIDNT YOU PUT SOME WACK AS 20'S AND TAKE THE SETUP OUT THAT LICOLN????????????????????????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey streetshow, what has this homie been up to? hay le mandas saludos de parte de latin.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11135553
> *IF I MEMEBER CORRECTLY DIDNT YOU PUT SOME WACK AS 20'S AND TAKE THE SETUP OUT THAT LICOLN????????????????????????
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11135504
> *WELL I GOT THE CROWN BIG BODY ON 13'S...........
> *


wait till saturday to receive the crown im goimg to make one for the winner or i might just get the one my sis used on her quincianera :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:33 PM~11135551
> *JOE DONT LET THIS ***** FRONT......DIS ***** USE TO SAY MAN I LIKE THE LINCOLN BUT DAMN IF I HAD ANOTHER CAR............(___PUSSY :biggrin:  :biggrin: ________________________) FILL IN THE BLANK MATT
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 08:34 PM~11135566
> *wait till saturday to receive the crown im goimg to make one for the winner or i might just get the one my sis used on her quincianera :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


HOPE YOU GOT A LADDER TO PUT THAT BITCH ON SLIM BRAIDS LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:33 PM~11135553
> *IF I MEMEBER CORRECTLY DIDNT YOU PUT SOME WACK AS 20'S AND TAKE THE SETUP OUT THAT LICOLN????????????????????????
> *


OH SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT THAT......***** HAD WITHDRAWALS AND SHIT..........................BULV ACES YALL TAKE CARE OF MY LIL MAMA I NEED HIM LOWRIDING WITH ME


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:30 PM~11135521
> *NAW ***** ANSWER THE QUESTION?
> *


FOO WHOS DA 1 FRONTIN? IV KNOWN U SINCE I WAS BOUT 14..
U KNOW EVERY CAR IV HAD WAS ON 13.
HOW MANY CARS IV HAD SLIM?
U KNOW SO DONT GO THERE.
FOO I LOW RIDE, AND THE NEXT CAR I GET GUNNA B ON 13. I AINT GOT 2 GO THROUGH THA BALLA PHASE.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 08:21 PM~11134836
> *:biggrin:
> *



damn fool....you ain't right... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2008, 10:37 PM~11135598
> *damn fool....you ain't right... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn i had to click back to see what you were laughing about. ya se me va la mente compa'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:36 PM~11135584
> *OH SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT THAT......***** HAD WITHDRAWALS AND SHIT..........................BULV ACES YALL TAKE CARE OF MY LIL MAMA I NEED HIM LOWRIDING WITH ME
> *


BOY I TELL YA................. :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:36 PM~11135584
> *OH SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT THAT......***** HAD WITHDRAWALS AND SHIT..........................BULV ACES YALL TAKE CARE OF MY LIL MAMA I NEED HIM LOWRIDING WITH ME
> *


SHO DID AND ITS BACK ON SWITCHES WHILE UR SHIT STILL REMAINS IN THE PAINT SHOP.GET A CAR THEN UR PRIVALEGED TO TALK SHIT ...TILL THEN WE DONT NEED NO HYP MEN K


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:36 PM~11135590
> *FOO WHOS DA 1 FRONTIN? IV KNOWN U SINCE I WAS BOUT 14..
> U KNOW EVERY CAR IV HAD WAS ON 13.
> HOW MANY CARS IV HAD SLIM?
> ...


COME ON *****......U THINK 13'S WILL FIT ON THE ESCALADE 15'S WONT FIT......HA BALLER.....***** WE BOTH KNOW HOW BROKE I AM


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 08:38 PM~11135606
> *damn i had to click back to see what you were laughing about.  ya se me va la mente compa'
> *


YA ESTAS VIEJO WEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jul 20 2008, 09:36 PM~11135590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.....old bastaaaad......

too bad i don't have a hopper......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2008, 10:39 PM~11135627
> *someone throw me the ebonics book please.......spell check fool..... :biggrin:
> 
> haha.....old bastaaaad......
> ...


you shouldn't have moved out of nana's house years ago.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:39 PM~11135626
> *YA ESTAS VIEJO WEY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 08:34 PM~11135558
> *hey streetshow, what has this homie been up to?  hay le mandas saludos de parte de latin.
> 
> 
> ...


  
el homie ciro coolest kate you ll ever meet he is riding he is like u got like 500000 cars his 64 should be out soon also working on a Towncar and aCADDY . yo le digo


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:39 PM~11135624
> *COME ON *****......U THINK 13'S WILL FIT ON THE ESCALADE 15'S WONT FIT......HA BALLER.....***** WE BOTH KNOW HOW BROKE I AM
> *


OTHER THAN THAT WHAT DIDNT I HAVE 13'S ON......AND THE BALLER FAZE......U DID IT 3 TIMES THE ROADMASTER THE IMPALA AND THE LINCOLN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 10:42 PM~11135665
> *
> el homie ciro coolest kate you ll ever meet he is riding he is like u got like 500000 cars his 64 should be out soon also working on a Towncar and aCADDY . yo le digo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he's been to my crib con juan mtz. me and juan go way back. haven't seen the '64 but heard about it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:39 PM~11135622
> *SHO DID AND ITS BACK ON SWITCHES WHILE UR SHIT STILL REMAINS IN THE PAINT SHOP.GET A CAR THEN UR PRIVALEGED TO TALK SHIT ...TILL THEN WE DONT NEED NO HYP MEN K
> *


MY SHIT COULD OF BEEN OUT ON THE STREETS YEAR AGO IF I WANTED TO HALF ASS SHIT MATHEW....BUT THAT AINT MY PLAN LIL BUDDY..........I GOT EXTRA LAC I COULD THROW SOME RIMS AND SOME PUMPS ON IN INA WEEKEND BUT LIKE I SAID THAT AINT DA PLAN STAN.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:42 PM~11135675
> *OTHER THAN THAT WHAT DIDNT I HAVE 13'S ON......AND THE BALLER FAZE......U DID IT 3 TIMES THE ROADMASTER THE IMPALA AND THE LINCOLN
> *


MAYNE 3 STRIKES AND YOU OUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:42 PM~11135675
> *OTHER THAN THAT WHAT DIDNT I HAVE 13'S ON......AND THE BALLER FAZE......U DID IT 3 TIMES THE ROADMASTER THE IMPALA AND THE LINCOLN
> *


OUTTA WHAT 20 CARS . :uh: EVEN THEM WERE RIDAS FOO.IF U NEEGAZ KNEW THA FUKN STORY B4 U TALK SHIT. 20"S ON ROAD MASTER CUZ I GAVE IT TO MY WIFE .... SAME 4 THE OTHER ONES.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: swangincustoms, Skim, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MR.64wagon, livnlow713, streetshow, BIG_TEXAS, 2000 TOWNCAR, --TJ--, Lady_Ace



DAM OL CHISME LOVERS!!!!!!!!!!! HOUSTON TOPIC KEEP LAYITLOW ALIVE LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:48 PM~11135729
> *OUTTA WHAT 20 CARS .  :uh: EVEN THEM WERE RIDAS FOO.IF U NEEGAZ KNEW THA FUKN STORY B4 U TALK SHIT. 20 ON ROAD MASTER CUZ I GAVE IT TO MY WIFE .... SAME THE OTHER ONES.
> *


OH ***** STOP :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:50 PM~11135741
> *OH ***** STOP :uh:
> *


U KNOW THA TRUTH............................. :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11135736
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: swangincustoms, Skim, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MR.64wagon, livnlow713, streetshow, BIG_TEXAS, 2000 TOWNCAR, --TJ--, Lady_Ace
> DAM OL CHISME LOVERS!!!!!!!!!!! HOUSTON TOPIC KEEP LAYITLOW ALIVE LOL
> *


a lot of dirty underwear being aired out.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 08:43 PM~11135684
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he's been to my crib con juan mtz.  me and juan go way back.  haven't seen the '64 but heard about it.
> *


yep cool peeps siempre ayudando a la raza


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:51 PM~11135759
> *U KNOW THA TRUTH............................. :scrutinize:
> *


YEA YOU RIGHT THEY WHERE RIDERS.......BUT U SOLD OUT......THEN U CAME BACK.....MY ***** :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 10:53 PM~11135772
> *yep cool peeps siempre ayudando a la raza
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 08:52 PM~11135769
> *a lot of dirty underwear being aired out.
> 
> 
> ...


NO SHIT THIS LAST WEEK BEEN JERRY SPRINGER TYPE SHIT IN THIS BITCH.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 09:41 PM~11135644
> *you shouldn't have moved out of nana's house years ago.
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 08:53 PM~11135775
> *YEA YOU RIGHT THEY WHERE RIDERS.......BUT U SOLD OUT......THEN U CAME BACK.....MY ***** :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW WHAT I AINT GUNNA SIT HERE AND ARGUE ON THE INTERNET BOUT SUM BULLSHIT WE BOTH KNOW AINT TRUE. I AINT GOTTA IMPRESS THESE ****** ON LAYITLOW, LIKE SUM PEOPLE... PULLUR CAR UP N WELL SETTLE THIS.
TILL THEN END OF DISCUSION


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

puro pedo


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:57 PM~11135820
> *U KNOW WHAT I AINT GUNNA SIT HERE AND ARGUE ON THE INTERNET BOUT SUM BULLSHIT WE BOTH KNOW AINT TRUE. I AINT GOTTA IMPRESS THESE ****** ON LAYITLOW, LIKE SUM PEOPLE... PULLUR CAR UP N WELL SETTLE THIS.
> TILL THEN END OF DISCUSION
> *


SO THE ROADMASTER WASENT ON JUICE THEN YOU DIDNT PUT IT ON 18'S......AND THE IMPALA WASENT ON 20'S SPOKES AND THE LINCON WAS LOWRIDER THEN YOU DIDNT TAKE IT APART AND PUT IT ON 20'S AND BANG..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: mac2lac, streetshow, BIG_TEXAS, my cutty, 2000 TOWNCAR, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, livnlow713, Lady_Ace, BAYTOWNSLC, --TJ--, swangincustoms, 7572da713, MR.64wagon, Skim


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg5qxy6_MA0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ANYBODY NEED ANYTHING BODY WISE OFF A BID BODY FLEET WOOD...........NEED TO GET THIS CAR OUT OF DA GITRAGE IF NOT IM TAKE A TORCH TO IT AND CHOP INTO PIECES........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 10:34 PM~11135566
> *wait till saturday to receive the crown im goimg to make one for the winner or i might just get the one my sis used on her quincianera :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:01 PM~11135861
> *SO THE ROADMASTER WASENT ON JUICE THEN YOU DIDNT PUT IT ON 18'S......AND THE IMPALA WASENT ON 20'S SPOKES AND THE LINCON WAS LOWRIDER THEN YOU DIDNT TAKE IT APART AND PUT IT ON 20'S AND BANG..
> *


UR RIGHT SLIM I AINT A RIDER LIKE U....
WITH ALL 4 CARS UV HAD..


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 09:00 PM~11135859
> *puro pedo
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:02 PM~11135876
> *ANYBODY NEED ANYTHING BODY WISE OFF A BID BODY FLEET WOOD...........NEED TO GET THIS CAR OUT OF DA GITRAGE IF NOT IM TAKE A TORCH TO IT AND CHOP INTO PIECES........
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMFj0sWpIAI


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LOOK HOMIE I AINT DOGGIN U WE BENN COOL SINCE THE 9TH GRADE.....BUT THE QUESTION WAS IF U HAD ANOTHER CAR WOULD THE LINCOLN STILL BE A DAILY DRIVER  NOT IF THE OTHER CAR BE A LORIDER......I AINT GONNA FRONT I HATE DRIVIN THE CAPRICE THAT BITCH RIDE LIKE ASS.....BUT ITS COOL FOR THE MOMENT


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 07:31 PM~11134924
> *i think whateva it takes to mash bumper but to a certain extent cant go just weight no pressure nothing to radical. i dont know much bout hydros but i know sum people think that just puttingup weight on the car is gona put it on the bumper. but it aint like dat u gota know what u doing so all people complaining bout cars with weight. try building a car with weight and get on the same level again my two cents
> *


there we go about tha weight!!! :rant: i think people just like to cry to get attention.. what you'll think??? just hopp and shut up!!! :yessad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 11:02 PM~11135876
> *ANYBODY NEED ANYTHING BODY WISE OFF A BID BODY FLEET WOOD...........NEED TO GET THIS CAR OUT OF DA GITRAGE IF NOT IM TAKE A TORCH TO IT AND CHOP INTO PIECES........
> *


want me to haul it off? :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SWANGIN CUSTOMS Y U SO QUIET NOW????? :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:03 PM~11135889
> *UR RIGHT SLIM I AINT A RIDER LIKE U....
> WITH ALL 4 CARS UV HAD..
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 11:03 PM~11135889
> *UR RIGHT SLIM I AINT A RIDER LIKE U....
> WITH ALL 4 CARS UV HAD..
> *


SORRY HOMIE I CANT BALL LIKE U.....WELL I COULD BUT THIS SHIT AINT THAT IMPORTANT TO ME........IM NOT SAYIN U AINT A RIDER.....CUZ WE BOTH KNOW THE ANSWER TO THAT.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 09:00 PM~11135859
> *puro pedo
> *


 :uh: oh leaking tire but rolling Ds looking ass negga :biggrin: lol just playing B i hope u made it home ok and hope to see u next saturday .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't know bout ya'll, but all this clownin and ballin got me wanting to buy a bigger house.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2008, 11:08 PM~11135939
> *I don't know bout ya'll, but all this clownin and ballin got me wanting to buy a bigger house.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:05 PM~11135908
> *LOOK HOMIE I AINT DOGGIN U WE BENN COOL SINCE THE 9TH GRADE.....BUT THE QUESTION WAS IF U HAD ANOTHER CAR WOULD THE LINCOLN STILL BE A DAILY DRIVER  NOT IF THE OTHER CAR BE A LORIDER......I AINT GONNA FRONT I HATE DRIVIN THE CAPRICE THAT BITCH RIDE LIKE ASS.....BUT ITS COOL FOR THE MOMENT
> *


U RIGHT UR MY BOY.. I AINT DOGGN U EAITHER..BUT ITS LIKE THIS..REAL TALK U KNOW ME SLIM U ANSWER THA QUESTION UR SELF...NOCAPN OR FRONTIN..FUK WAT THESE ****** THINK..


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11135920
> *SWANGIN CUSTOMS Y U SO QUIET NOW????? :nicoderm:
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin: WAITN 4 SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:09 PM~11135950
> *        :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: WAITN 4 SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 11:07 PM~11135934
> *:uh: oh leaking tire but rolling Ds looking ass negga  :biggrin: lol just playing B i hope u made it home  ok and hope to see u next saturday .
> *


stupid nails :biggrin: It still had air when I went to sleep at 4:30


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

THROW DOWN AN ACE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 20 2008, 09:04 PM~11135905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COME GET THAT PIECE OF METAL........NEVER KNOW SOMEBODY MIGHT NEED SOME DOORS FOR A 2DOOR PROJECT......... :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 11:06 PM~11135915
> *there we go about tha weight!!! :rant: i think people just like to cry to get attention.. what you'll think??? just hopp and shut up!!! :yessad:
> *


ITS NOT CRYIN JUST SHOWS THAT SOMEONE TOOK THE EASY WAY OUT INSTEAD OF PUTTIN THEY HEAD TOGETHER AND FIGURE IT OUT.......WESLY SNIPES"MUFUKAS ALWAYS TRYIN TO ICESKATE"


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:07 PM~11135929
> *SORRY HOMIE I CANT BALL LIKE U.....WELL I COULD BUT THIS SHIT AINT THAT IMPORTANT TO ME........IM NOT SAYIN U AINT A RIDER.....CUZ WE BOTH KNOW THE ANSWER TO THAT.....
> *


U KNOW I AINT A BALLA. AINT TRYIN TO B, AND NEVER SAID I WAS..
I GOT A WIFE N KIDS TO LOOK AFTER.. I AINT GOT NOTHIN TO PROVE, TO NOBODY..
I DONT KNOW HALF THE PEOPLE IN HERE..
BUT THE ONES I DO, ASKEM EVERY TIME THEY SEEN ME WHAT WAS I DRIVN??
POINT MADE..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Imma start driving the LeCab to work  41 miles each way..... gets better MPG than the bigbody :uh:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:12 PM~11135977
> *ITS NOT CRYIN JUST SHOWS THAT SOMEONE TOOK THE EASY WAY OUT INSTEAD OF PUTTIN THEY HEAD TOGETHER AND FIGURE IT OUT.......WESLY SNIPES"MUFUKAS ALWAYS TRYIN TO ICESKATE"
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 11:09 PM~11135949
> *U RIGHT UR MY BOY.. I AINT DOGGN U EAITHER..BUT ITS LIKE THIS..REAL TALK U KNOW ME SLIM U ANSWER THA QUESTION UR SELF...NOCAPN OR FRONTIN..FUK WAT THESE ****** THINK..
> *


U SAID THAT U HATED THE RIDE ON THE LINCOLN AND THE LAWS KEEP FUCKIN WITH U IF U HAD ANOTHER CAR U WOULDNT DRIVE IT EVERYDAY......DIDNT U SAY THAT......AND I AINT WORRIN BOUT THE SUCKAAAAAASSSS


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 09:09 PM~11135950
> *        :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: WAITN 4 SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:11 PM~11135969
> *THROW DOWN AN ACE :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 09:14 PM~11135995
> *Imma start driving the LeCab to work  41 miles each way..... gets better MPG than the bigbody :uh:
> *


YEA FUCK IT ITS JUST A LAC ANYWAY.......... :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: swangincustoms, tito_ls, H-TOWN_ACE, MR.64wagon, my cutty, lone star, 2000 TOWNCAR, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, livnlow713, streetshow, Lady_Ace, mac2lac, BIG_TEXAS, McHam, --TJ--

thats alot of people


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11135915
> *there we go about tha weight!!! :rant: i think people just like to cry to get attention.. what you'll think??? just hopp and shut up!!! :yessad:
> *


X22222 come get the crown wey :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:12 PM~11135977
> *ITS NOT CRYIN JUST SHOWS THAT SOMEONE TOOK THE EASY WAY OUT INSTEAD OF PUTTIN THEY HEAD TOGETHER AND FIGURE IT OUT.......WESLY SNIPES"MUFUKAS ALWAYS TRYIN TO ICESKATE"
> *


so where is all tha people that toke tha easy way and tha hard way at  no one wants to come out!!! :wow:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:15 PM~11136013
> *:biggrin:  :werd:
> *


PUTOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 11:13 PM~11135984
> *
> U KNOW I AINT A BALLA. AINT TRYIN TO B, AND NEVER SAID I WAS..
> I GOT A WIFE N KIDS TO LOOK AFTER.. I AINT GOT NOTHIN TO PROVE, TO NOBODY..
> ...


THATS CUZ U DONT HAVE ANOTHER CAR........I HAVE A CHOICE AND ID RATHER DRIVE THE LAC BUT WHEN I GO TO OTHER LOWRIDER EVENT IM BE IN TH CHEIF...IF IT NOT ACTIN UP


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 09:15 PM~11136017
> *X22222 come get the crown wey  :biggrin:
> *


redone my pumprack for nine batt... and what im looking at is thats weight??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 11:15 PM~11136015
> *YEA FUCK IT ITS JUST A LAC ANYWAY.......... :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: 4.1



Vrooooooooooooooom Vroooooooooooooooooom........... Then it says ITHINKICAN ITHINKICAN all the way up the ship channel bridge :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:15 PM~11136008
> *U SAID THAT U HATED THE RIDE ON THE LINCOLN AND THE LAWS KEEP FUCKIN WITH U IF U HAD ANOTHER CAR U WOULDNT DRIVE IT EVERYDAY......DIDNT U SAY THAT......AND I AINT WORRIN BOUT THE SUCKAAAAAASSSS
> *


U RIGHT I SAID THAT.. Y CUZ THA LAWS.. U WOULDNT KNOW HOW IT FEELS 4 UR KIDS TO WATCH U GO TO JAIL CUZ UR CAR.. ***** U NO I GOT A FUKED UP RECORD.. THE CAR DONT HELP NUN.. BUT IM STILL A RIDDA.. AND WILL ALWAYS B..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 11:15 PM~11136021
> *so where is all tha people that toke tha easy way and tha hard way at  no one wants to come out!!! :wow:
> *


ALL U GOTTTA DO IS CALL OUT A NAME THEY WILL BE THERE


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 09:15 PM~11136017
> *X22222 come get the crown wey  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 11:17 PM~11136036
> *:cheesy: 4.1
> Vrooooooooooooooom Vroooooooooooooooooom........... Then it says ITHINKICAN ITHINKICAN all the way up the ship channel bridge :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11135971
> *HA PINCHE MIKE......COME GET THE LAC........SWAP BODY WIT YOUR RIP ONE....AND VOILA.............FO DA FREE!!!!!!!!!
> COME GET THAT PIECE OF METAL........NEVER KNOW SOMEBODY MIGHT NEED SOME DOORS FOR A 2DOOR PROJECT......... :0
> *


oh snap.....may just do that....found a body with a roof :0 :biggrin: ....also another one that needs a front clip....so shit....may just get all 3......put 13's on one, 24's on the other, and one just to fk up....you know i just.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwaAejOUAx8&feature=related


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11136049
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11136043
> *ALL U GOTTTA DO IS CALL OUT A NAME THEY WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11136043
> *ALL U GOTTTA DO IS CALL OUT A NAME THEY WILL BE THERE
> *


who's got tha title????? hno: i go get whats mine and will be mine :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11136038
> *U RIGHT I SAID THAT.. Y CUZ THA LAWS.. U WOULDNT KNOW HOW IT FEELS 4 UR KIDS TO WATCH U GO TO JAIL CUZ UR CAR.. ***** U NO I GOT A FUKED UP RECORD.. THE CAR DONT HELP NUN.. BUT IM STILL A RIDDA.. AND WILL ALWAYS B..
> *


I NEVER SAID U WERNT ........AND THERES THE ANSWER I WAS LOOKIN FOR.......AND THIS WENT FUTHER THAN IT WAS SUPPOSE TO.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:17 PM~11136031
> *THATS CUZ U DONT HAVE ANOTHER CAR........I HAVE A CHOICE AND ID RATHER DRIVE THE LAC BUT WHEN I GO TO OTHER LOWRIDER EVENT IM BE IN TH CHEIF...IF IT NOT ACTIN UP
> *


FOO U KNOW PLENTY OF TIMES IV HAD MORE THAN 1 CAR SUM TIMES 2.. WHAT WERE THEY LOWRIDERS.. FOO MY WIFE BESIDE ME READIN THIS SHIT.SHE EVEN KNOW THA TRUTH. BOUT THIS SUBJECT.. :biggrin: 


U FULL OF SSSSSHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTT.....................


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

MAN!! a lot of people on laitlow to day... like all ways some one got to shit talk!!! wtf can we be friends??? NOT!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2008, 09:19 PM~11136055
> *oh snap.....may just do that....found a body with a roof :0  :biggrin: ....also another one that needs a front clip....so shit....may just get all 3......put 13's on one, 24's on the other, and one just to fk up....you know i just.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwaAejOUAx8&feature=related
> *


WELL ONLY THING GOOD ON IT IS FRAME AND BODY,AND SOME INTERIOR SHIT............BUT LIKE I SAID FOR FREE!!!!!!!!

CANT BEAT THAT


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 20 2008, 09:23 PM~11136094
> *MAN!!  a lot of people on laitlow to day... like all ways some one got to shit talk!!! wtf can we be friends??? NOT!!!
> *


we all get along :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Jul 18 2008, 11:02 PM~11124691
> *LowriderPlacas.com will be giving away this plaque at the next King of the Street in Dallas, TX. It still needs to get chrome plated, if there are any hoppers at the DALLAS LOWRIDERS Picnic Jay from Dallas Lowriders will have it there. If there is a hop and some one claims it, we would like to have a King of the Street challenge at the Labor Day Picnic hosted by MAJESTICS C.C., BLVD ACES C.C. & LOS CARNALES C.C..
> 
> More information coming soon!
> ...


*Man I guess imma have to talk to the C.E.O of Blvd Aces and ask him to make us a HOUSTON one *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:20 PM~11136069
> *I NEVER SAID U WERNT ........AND THERES THE ANSWER I WAS LOOKIN FOR.......AND THIS WENT FUTHER THAN IT WAS SUPPOSE TO.
> *


U RIGHT ONCE AGINE I SAID IT..WHATS THAT MEAN???
DID I DO IT??? 2008 AND IM STILL N A RIDER...........................................................................................

IS THIS GUNNA GO ON ALL NIGHT.. LIKE A FUKN NEVER ENDING SOAP OPERA..............


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 09:20 PM~11136061
> *who's got tha title????? hno: i go get whats mine and will be mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we starting from scratch so who ever wants it better be derr. :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11136109
> *Man I guess imma have to talk to the C.E.O of Blvd Aces and ask him to make us a HOUSTOn one
> *


*LETS DO IT
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 20 2008, 10:23 PM~11136094
> *MAN!!  a lot of people on laitlow to day... like all ways some one got to shit talk!!! wtf can we be friends??? NOT!!!
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS6UpSmXj7o :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 09:25 PM~11136119
> *we starting from scratch so who ever wants it better be derr.  :0
> *


just asking where  :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:26 PM~11136126
> *LETS DO IT
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That can be the CROWN


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 20 2008, 10:23 PM~11136102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ....sup homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

AINT BEEN THIS MANY PEOPLE IN HERE N A WHILE.ADD A LIL DRAMA N EVERY 1 WANNA C


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 11:20 PM~11136061
> *who's got tha title????? hno: i go get whats mine and will be mine :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT THE TITLE.....BUT I GOT A BIG BODY ON 13'S STOCK LIFTS.......U ON THE OTHER HAND HAVE A G BODY.....MODED LIFT AND WHO KNOW WHAT ELS......WITH A V6 IN IT AND THAT AINT GONNA GET IT...... BUILD U A BIG BODY AND HALLA AT ME .............BUT I'LL HOP U IF YOU WANT....IF U WIN OK U BEAT A BIG BODY.....WITH A MODDED CUTTY ON A DIET IN THE FRONT AND WEIGHT IN THE BACK


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2008, 09:28 PM~11136150
> *man if i had somewhere to keep it, i'd be on my way right now...you know all i need is the body to get started.....then it'd be a mf money pit from there on....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ....sup homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chillin just want to get out b4 our picnic :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2008, 09:28 PM~11136150
> *man if i had somewhere to keep it, i'd be on my way right now...you know all i need is the body to get started.....then it'd be a mf money pit from there on....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ....sup homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN U LIVE IN DA COUNTRY.......PUT IT NEX TO DA COWS AND THE POLLOS WEY!!!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 09:27 PM~11136138
> *That can be the CROWN
> *


WE GUNNA C WHO GET THA CROWN


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

CAN I GET AN ACE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 11:33 PM~11136184
> *CAN I GET AN ACE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11136184
> *CAN I GET AN ACE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Jul 20 2008, 09:26 PM~11136132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep but how bout my sis crown


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11136187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 09:34 PM~11136196
> *westheimer and wilcrest at tacos cabana parking lot be deeer
> yep but how bout my sis crown
> *


MIGHT HAVE SENTIMENTAL VALUE...............U MIGHT CHARGE PEOPLE A WEEKLY RATE IF THEY GET IT.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

REPPN BLVD ACES :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:29 PM~11136155
> *I GOT THE TITLE.....BUT I GOT A BIG BODY ON 13'S STOCK LIFTS.......U ON THE OTHER HAND HAVE A G BODY.....MODED LIFT  AND WHO KNOW WHAT ELS......WITH A V6 IN IT AND THAT AINT GONNA GET IT...... BUILD U A BIG BODY AND HALLA AT ME .............BUT I'LL HOP U IF YOU WANT....IF U WIN OK U BEAT A BIG BODY.....WITH A MODDED CUTTY ON A DIET IN THE FRONT AND WEIGHT IN THE BACK
> *


so im doin tha wrong car :tears: but you in a big body you doin it right :roflmao: i got a 6 and you an 8 well lets all start making shit and shit will still stay tha same!!! a single and a double all that is already passed my visions. All i see is a hop :twak: wieght, no wieght just never mind!!! im using what came in my car!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:30 PM~11136163
> *MAN U LIVE IN DA COUNTRY.......PUT IT NEX TO DA COWS AND THE POLLOS WEY!!!!!!!
> *


shit i wish...i had to build a fkn privacy fence to put my lac behind....city was trippin....but i do got a homie that has chingos de monte....so it may be a go....   ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kHMGX7aEJA&feature=related


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 11:33 PM~11136187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2008, 11:34 PM~11136196
> *yep but how bout my sis crown
> *


I think she is supposed to keep it as a keepsake :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SAY SLIM WHEN DID U GET THA CROWN????
JUST WOUNDERING... :biggrin: 
FROM WHAT I REMEMBER MICKEYS LAC WAS HOLDN???????????


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 11:38 PM~11136227
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 11:39 PM~11136241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"slow your roll" :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 10:38 PM~11136227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:39 PM~11136239
> *SAY SLIM WHEN DID U GET THA CROWN????
> JUST WOUNDERING... :biggrin:
> FROM WHAT I REMEMBER MICKEYS LAC WAS HOLDN???????????
> *


OH YEA WASNT IT A PITBULL SET UP???? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2008, 09:38 PM~11136226
> *shit i wish...i had to build a fkn privacy fence to put my lac behind....city was trippin....but i do got a homie that has chingos de monte....so it may be a go....    ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kHMGX7aEJA&feature=related
> *


PUES IF YOU GETDA GO AHEAD LET ME KNOW COUNTRY BOI!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:40 PM~11136256
> *OH YEA WASNT IT A PITBULL SET UP???? :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 09:41 PM~11136267
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  MY NEEGA


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:42 PM~11136270
> * MY NEEGA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:40 PM~11136256
> *OH YEA WASNT IT A PITBULL SET UP???? :0
> *



anyone call shorty out to this yet??


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11136282
> *anyone call shorty out to this yet??
> *


what about shorty equipment???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11136282
> *anyone call shorty out to this yet??
> *


HA .......YEA RIGHT..........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 11:37 PM~11136223
> *so im doin tha wrong car :tears: but you in a big body you doin it right :roflmao:  i got a 6 and you an 8 well lets all start making shit and shit will still stay tha same!!! a single and a double all that is already passed my visions. All i see is a hop :twak: wieght, no wieght just never mind!!! im using what came in my car!!!!
> *


BUT THAT LIKE YOU AND BIG DANNY IN A FOOT RACE...... U OUT OF HIS LEAUGE EVEN IT OUT....IS WHAT IM SAYIN....NOT THAT U BUILDIN THE WRONG CAR OR IM BUILDIN THE RIGHT CAR


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:46 PM~11136298
> *HA .......YEA RIGHT..........
> *


just asking???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 09:47 PM~11136305
> *just asking???
> *


SHORTYS INA LEAGUE OF HIS OWN SO EVERYBODY MIGHT AS WELL LEAVE HIM OUT OF THIS..........CUZ DONT NOBODY WANA SEE EM


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:47 PM~11136304
> *BUT THAT LIKE YOU AND BIG DANNY IN A FOOT RACE...... U OUT OF HIS LEAUGE EVEN IT OUT....IS WHAT IM SAYIN....NOT THAT U BUILDIN THE WRONG CAR OR IM BUILDIN THE RIGHT CAR
> *


i get what you sayn!! what i mean is that i have a single and had pulled up to a double didnt back off! he got me but ill be back for another hop when thats tha ?.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 11:40 PM~11136256
> *OH YEA WASNT IT A PITBULL SET UP???? :0
> *


WHEN I HOPPED TONY AT MAMBOS.......MICK NEVER COMPETED FOR THE CROWN.....AND THAT CAR ISNT HERE ANYMORE


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:48 PM~11136315
> *SHORTYS INA LEAGUE OF HIS OWN SO EVERYBODY MIGHT AS WELL LEAVE  HIM OUT OF THIS..........CUZ DONT NOBODY WANA SEE EM
> *


THATS CUZ ****** SCARED TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE..CALI CAN DO IT Y NOT HOUSTON??
REAL TALK


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:51 PM~11136332
> *THATS CUZ ****** SCARED TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE..CALI CAN DO IT Y NOT HOUSTON??
> REAL TALK
> *


well i was close he pulled up to me at mambos!! it was cool!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 09:50 PM~11136322
> *i get what you sayn!! what i mean is that i have a single and had pulled up to a double didnt back off! he got me but ill be back for another hop when thats tha ?.
> *


WELL I GUESS THIS SATURDAY AT WESTHEIMER WELL FIND OUT WHO TAKING THE TITLE FROM DA FIRE CHIEF THEN IF THATS WAT YOU ASKING


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:50 PM~11136323
> *WHEN I HOPPED TONY AT MAMBOS.......MICK NEVER COMPETED FOR THE CROWN.....AND THAT CAR ISNT HERE ANYMORE
> *


CALM DOWN KILLER!!! JUST ASKN..
U BETTER SLEEP WITH THAT CROWN THIS WEEK. CUS SAT SHELL B MINE


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:52 PM~11136344
> *WELL I GUESS THIS SATURDAY AT WESTHEIMER WELL FIND OUT WHO TAKING THE TITLE FROM DA FIRE CHIEF THEN IF THATS WAT YOU ASKING
> *


i want for it to be a fair hop :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 11:50 PM~11136322
> *i get what you sayn!! what i mean is that i have a single and had pulled up to a double didnt back off! he got me but ill be back for another hop when thats tha ?.
> *


YEA BUT THAT WASENT A RESPECTABLE WIN U FEEL ME.....IN THE WORDS OF MY CLUB BROTHER SWITCHMAN *"ANYBODY CAN MAKE A DOUBLE WORK........BUT A SINGLE U GOTTA WORK FOR IT*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 11:53 PM~11136356
> *i want for it to be a fair hop :biggrin:
> *


I'LL ASK MARCUTOMS TO ROLL WITH ME OUT THERE.....U GUYS GOT THE SAME SETUP ALMOST


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11136357
> *YEA BUT THAT WASENT A RESPECTABLE WIN U FEEL ME.....IN THE WORDS OF MY CLUB BROTHER SWITCHMAN "ANYBODY CAN MAKE A DOUBLE WORK........BUT A SINGLE U GOTTA WORK FOR IT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:51 PM~11136332
> *THATS CUZ ****** SCARED TO STEP UP TO THE PLATE..CALI CAN DO IT Y NOT HOUSTON??
> REAL TALK
> *


KEY WORD.....HOUSTON.......****** IS STRUGGLIN TO CLEAR 35 INCHES HERE AND SHORTY DOING THAT SHIT IN ONE LICK..............IT JUST AINT GON HAPPEN IN HOUSTON LIKE THAT ......I WAS THERE WHEN SHORTY PULLED UP ON HOMIES CUTTY..........BIG UPS TO YOU FOR HOPPING HIM BUT THAT SHIT WASNT EVEN CLOSE.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Lady_Ace, my cutty, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, swangincustoms, mac2lac,* LayItLow*, McHam

Oh oh :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 11:52 PM~11136344
> *WELL I GUESS THIS SATURDAY AT WESTHEIMER WELL FIND OUT WHO TAKING THE TITLE FROM DA FIRE CHIEF THEN IF THATS WAT YOU ASKING
> *


NAW ***** I ALWAYS BET ON RED


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:55 PM~11136366
> *I'LL ASK MARCUTOMS TO ROLL WITH ME OUT THERE.....U GUYS GOT THE SAME SETUP ALMOST
> *


I WAS JUST GON SAY DAT.........
















































DAM SO MUCH ACTION IN THIS BITCH THE LAWS CAME INTO HERE............ :0 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11136357
> *YEA BUT THAT WASENT A RESPECTABLE WIN U FEEL ME.....IN THE WORDS OF MY CLUB BROTHER SWITCHMAN "ANYBODY CAN MAKE A DOUBLE WORK........BUT A SINGLE U GOTTA WORK FOR IT
> *


you are a good homie!! now hope you see it tha way i do? :twak: i seen shorty do big inches with a single ,so i want to do big inches i'll pull up till i get what i want even if i have to go agianst doubles, cars that are wieghted i'll do tha f--king hop!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:56 PM~11136370
> *KEY WORD.....HOUSTON.......****** IS STRUGGLIN TO CLEAR 35 INCHES HERE AND SHORTY DOING THAT SHIT IN ONE LICK..............IT JUST AINT GON HAPPEN IN HOUSTON LIKE THAT ......I WAS THERE WHEN SHORTY PULLED UP ON HOMIES CUTTY..........BIG UPS TO YOU FOR HOPPING HIM BUT THAT SHIT WASNT EVEN CLOSE.
> *


MAN THESE FOOLS CAN SPEND 30 G" ON A SHOW CAR ..
Y NOT BUILD A HOPPER AND GET HOU SUM RESPECT??
IF I HAD MONEY LIKE SUM OF THESE FOOLS OUT HERE IT WOULDA BEEN DONE..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:57 PM~11136382
> *BUT THE RED TURN HEADS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 11:59 PM~11136405
> *THAT BLUE BE HOLDIN BUT THE RED TURN HEADS!!!!!!!!!
> *


WE SHALL SEE :biggrin: How many heads my BLUE will turn


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IM GOIN TO SLEEP I GOTTA BE UP EARLY HALLA AT YALL SEE YALL SAT READY TO SERVE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

but didn't at one time someone said shorty was comin out with a street car? i mean, it's competition, shouldn't there be a challenge?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 09:56 PM~11136370
> *KEY WORD.....HOUSTON.......****** IS STRUGGLIN TO CLEAR 35 INCHES HERE AND SHORTY DOING THAT SHIT IN ONE LICK..............IT JUST AINT GON HAPPEN IN HOUSTON LIKE THAT ......I WAS THERE WHEN SHORTY PULLED UP ON HOMIES CUTTY..........BIG UPS TO YOU FOR HOPPING HIM BUT THAT SHIT WASNT EVEN CLOSE.
> *


i know i did't get close but trin wont hurt nobody


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:00 PM~11136411
> *IM GOIN TO SLEEP I GOTTA BE UP EARLY HALLA AT YALL SEE YALL SAT READY TO SERVE
> *


IF UR CAR MAKES IT OUT THERE  
NO LAST MINUTE EXCUSES...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 20 2008, 10:00 PM~11136414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAP U RIGHT HOMIE U DID TRY,


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:55 PM~11136366
> *I'LL ASK MARCUTOMS TO ROLL WITH ME OUT THERE.....U GUYS GOT THE SAME SETUP ALMOST
> *


i'll roll up in my CAR , hop my car, and leave in my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 02:04 PM~11133118
> *shit lets go next weekend. get you a cougar  :biggrin:
> *


im down..


damn these fools talk alot today.. 20 pages and shit..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2008, 12:04 AM~11136446
> *im down..
> damn these fools talk alot today.. 20 pages and shit..
> *


lota catchin up to do huh :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

should be goin down....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 10:03 PM~11136445
> *i'll roll up in my CAR , hop my car, and leave in my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 10:03 PM~11136442
> *YEA HEARD HE BROUGHT IT OUT AT SHOWDOWN I THINK BUT AINT HEARD SHIT BOUT IT.................BUT LIKE I SAID NOBODY WANA SEE SHORTY OUT ON THESE STREETS........
> YEAP U RIGHT HOMIE U DID TRY,
> *


and guess what ill try agian ,and agian and never qiut!!!! :twak: till i get what i want!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Jul 20 2008, 09:06 PM~11135915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 20 2008, 10:08 PM~11136483
> *:dunno:
> *


people want to see more action, but dont want whats surving...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SWANGIN CUSTOMS WAKE UP BEOCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11136504
> *SWANGIN CUSTOMS WAKE UP BEOCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 21 2008, 12:12 AM~11136513
> *:biggrin:
> *


get your post count up or somthin :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 10:12 PM~11136513
> *:biggrin:
> *


U BETTA GET DA SILVERWARE READY CUZ WE GOT SUM FOOLS 2 SERV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 10:13 PM~11136517
> *get your post count up or somthin :biggrin:
> *


NAW :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:13 PM~11136520
> *U BETTA GET DA SILVERWARE READY CUZ WE GOT SUM FOOLS 2 SERV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MOST HATED READY 2 SERV :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 10:15 PM~11136533
> *MOST HATED READY 2 SERV :biggrin:
> *


HOPE THESE FOOLS GOT THERE GAME RIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 21 2008, 12:15 AM~11136533
> *MOST HATED READY 2 SERV :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno:  :worship:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 10:16 PM~11136546
> *HOPE THESE FOOLS GOT THERE GAME RIGHT!!! :biggrin:
> *


one ? we usin trailres???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 10:17 PM~11136553
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:    :worship:
> *


GIMME AN ACE


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2008, 12:18 AM~11136561
> *GIMME AN ACE
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11136559
> *one ? we usin trailres???
> *


  :dunno: WERE DRIVN..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

PEACE OUT ACES.. ENOUGH SHIT TALKN N DRAMMA FOR 1 DAY... :biggrin:
SWANGGIN CALL ME WHEN U GET UP WE GOT SUM WORK 2 DO


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2008, 12:23 AM~11136599
> *PEACE OUT ACES.. ENOUGH SHIT TALKN N DRAMMA FOR 1 DAY... :biggrin:
> SWANGGIN CALL ME WHEN U GET UP WE GOT SUM WORK 2 DO
> *


 :biggrin: he gonna call you as soon as your head hits the pillow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 10:26 PM~11136615
> *:biggrin: he gonna call you as soon as your head hits the pillow :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: fukn joe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 20 2008, 10:04 PM~11136455
> *lota catchin up to do huh :biggrin:
> *


im not about to go read all that shit


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

HOOD HOPPER HOPPING IN A HOOD NEAR YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 21 2008, 12:00 AM~11136409
> *WE SHALL SEE :biggrin: How many heads my BLUE will turn
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 21 2008, 12:15 AM~11136533
> *MOST HATED READY 2 SERV :biggrin:
> *


with carlos on the switch :0 

































































































j/k


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 21 2008, 01:01 AM~11136796
> *HOOD HOPPER HOPPING IN A HOOD NEAR YOU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


saturday westheimer and wilcrest by the taco cabona :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 21 2008, 12:18 AM~11136868
> *saturday westheimer and wilcrest by the taco cabona :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 21 2008, 01:19 AM~11136875
> *WHAT TIME
> *


i wanna say around 9-10pm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jul 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11135280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2008, 12:03 AM~11136442
> *YEA HEARD HE BROUGHT IT OUT AT SHOWDOWN I THINK BUT AINT HEARD SHIT BOUT IT.................BUT LIKE I SAID NOBODY WANA SEE SHORTY OUT ON THESE STREETS........
> YEAP U RIGHT HOMIE U DID TRY,
> *


i aint here para mamar al shorty im just here to hop and have fun, there people in here talking shit about we trying to clear 35in. and shit but the truth is they aint even on the streets at all with a RIDE that at least goes up and down! why talk shit about people trying to do something, we all know that us street hoppers cant fuck with shorty "right now" but we trying, and plus shorty does this shit for a living we do it for fun and respect! hope u understand what im saying and the minute u pull your ride out let let me know cause i want to be the first one to pull up and show u how the HOP is done! its not easy or cheap but its for the love and its fun.  I WANT TO SEE U CLEAR 35 WITHOUT SHORTYS HELP! HOMIE JUST WANT TO LET U KNOW I MEAN NO DISRESPECT, JUST SPEAK THE TRUTH.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2008, 12:13 AM~11136520
> *U BETTA GET DA SILVERWARE READY CUZ WE GOT SUM FOOLS 2 SERV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ITS GOING TO TAKE WAY MORE THAN THAT HOMIE!! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11136546
> *HOPE THESE FOOLS GOT THERE GAME RIGHT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 12:11 AM~11136497
> *people want to see more action, but dont want whats surving...
> *


HOMIE I GOT UR BACK, ECHALE CHINGASOS! WE STAY READY. LETS BREAK THE HATERZ OFF!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2008, 11:52 PM~11136344
> *WELL I GUESS THIS SATURDAY AT WESTHEIMER WELL FIND OUT WHO TAKING THE TITLE FROM DA FIRE CHIEF THEN IF THATS WAT YOU ASKING
> *


WHAT? :uh: ok!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 20 2008, 11:39 PM~11136239
> *SAY SLIM WHEN DID U GET THA CROWN????
> JUST WOUNDERING... :biggrin:
> FROM WHAT I REMEMBER MICKEYS LAC WAS HOLDN???????????
> *


mick always has had some clean cars, but i never seen him hopping on the streets or a show so how is it that he had the CROWN! i seen him hop his caprice one time is that what u mean? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11136282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bring it and all the KUSTOMS Crew


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

NIX CUSTOMS
:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

DRIVE IT PUSH IT OR TRAILER IT. OR UPS THE MOFO. sum drivers are not legit.
bring it and all the KUSTOMS Crew
[/quote]




YOU ASKED FOR IT. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 07:42 AM~11131316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dios perdoname for saying "nice rack:  :burn:
> *


http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c72/RangerDale/****.jpg


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> DRIVE IT PUSH IT OR TRAILER IT. OR UPS THE MOFO. sum drivers are not legit.
> bring it and all the KUSTOMS Crew


YOU ASKED FOR IT. :biggrin:
[/quote]
i got u a shith homie 








:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 07:14 AM~11137630
> *U let him know but than againg is KING OF THE STREETS i respect shorty and i think he is puttin git down for Htown And Texas but this is street rides homie but it would be nice to see him at the hang out.
> hell yea tell homie to bring out the monte
> said dude u my homie and we cool as fuck dawg but  y u always down talking in the riders from here.  that aint cool dude is your town . I GIVE PROPS TO ALL THE RIDERS IN THE H TOWN MAKING SHIT HAPPEND WHEATER IS RIDING HOPPING OR JUST SHOWING SUPPORT TO THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT . ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ . I KNOW WE GONA MAKE IT HAPPEN AGIN IN THE H . I HOPE TO SEE YA  ALL THIS SATURDAY.
> ...



i was just askin cause i had heard shorty was doing a street car. i hadn't heard anything about it since. everyone knows shorty is hard to beat, but that's the fun of it. motivation. when you do something like this, it would be good to have someone with his reputation on hopping there. the way i see it, is, if this gets big and keeps going. other cities and town will recognize. i hear ya though on the difference in him and street riders. but you saw he would come out when it was going down at mambo's and i thought that shit was cool....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2008, 12:04 AM~11136446
> *im down..
> damn these fools talk alot today.. 20 pages and shit..
> *


reminds me of my p0st wh0ring days :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 08:29 AM~11137678
> *http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c72/RangerDale/****.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but hold up mayne, i wasn't out in the ghey bar that night. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 21 2008, 06:40 AM~11137701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q ONDA LATIN ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 08:55 AM~11137738
> *Q ONDA LATIN ?
> *


here at the office reading the remainder of the novela. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 06:51 AM~11137726
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> but hold up mayne, i wasn't out in the ghey bar that night.  :0
> *


BUT YOU WAS CHECKING HOMEGIRLS I MEAN HOMEBOYS RACK :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 08:58 AM~11137750
> *BUT YOU WAS CHECKING HOMEGIRLS  I MEAN HOMEBOYS RACK  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

well i had to save all the rest of the pervertos and say something before they started pm'ing devious68 for their digits. LMFAO!

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m181/z28Dillon/****.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *dj short dog*, streetshow, NIX CUSTOMS

que onda short dog? thanks for lending me the pressure washer. my driveway is soo damn clean the neighbors are being blinded.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 07:02 AM~11137767
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: dj short dog, streetshow, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


No problem. That's wut neighbors are for!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 06:57 AM~11137746
> *here at the office reading the remainder of the novela.  :biggrin:
> *


STREETSHOW PRODUCTIONS AND TELEVISA IN PARTNERSHIP WITH LIL presentan las ultimas en novelas here are the titles 

LAGRIMAS DE UN CHORIZO ( STARRING mr cHORIZO HIM SELF)

POR MI CULPA CAGAS SANGRE ( not afilliated with the cagada topic from Latin)

POR MI CULPA FUISTE MADRE (looking for avieja con el pozo apretado to starr in it )

MI PEQUENA TE ATRAVIESA ( starrring Mr chorizo Again)


stay tune for showin g times


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 21 2008, 09:05 AM~11137784
> *No problem. That's wut neighbors are for!
> *


What are you doing for lunch? I'll pick up the tab.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 09:05 AM~11137787
> *STREETSHOW PRODUCTIONS AND TELEVISA IN PARTNERSHIP WITH LIL presentan las ultimas en novelas here are the titles
> 
> LAGRIMAS DE UN CHORIZO ( STARRING mr cHORIZO HIM SELF)
> ...


http://rebelrockrunners.org/gallery/d/15584-2/****.gif


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 07:06 AM~11137789
> *What are you doing for lunch?  I'll pick up the tab.
> *


I'm fixin to go take da test & register for classes. What time u takin lunch?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 21 2008, 09:07 AM~11137797
> *I'm fixin to go take da test & register for classes. What time u takin lunch?
> *


let me know what time you are taking it and i'll meet you at that mexican restaurant on the other side of the freeway. Good luck homie, if you need any assistance in CAD or engineering manuals let me know.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 07:10 AM~11137807
> *let me know what time you are taking it and i'll meet you at that mexican restaurant on the other side of the freeway.  Good luck homie, if you need any assistance in CAD or engineering manuals let me know.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 07:06 AM~11137793
> *http://rebelrockrunners.org/gallery/d/15584-2/****.gif
> *


 :uh: :uh: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 09:21 AM~11137862
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 20 2008, 09:56 PM~11136370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as the lock up is close the same....pull up and hop..everybody gotta excuse..hopping is like street fighting aint no fucking rules...big body vs. gbody, chrome no chrome, paint no paint, interior no interior...motor this motor that....6 batts 12 batts... all excuses... houston got some catching up to do... :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 08:38 AM~11138249
> *me too...wasnt a fair hop and shorty knew it but hey it was a hop...houston needs to stop arguing amongst each other and unify and help each other out.. maybe then everyone with a lowrider would come out and support the cause...
> as long as the lock up is close the same....pull up and hop..everybody gotta excuse..hopping is like street fighting aint no fucking rules...big body vs. gbody, chrome no chrome, paint no paint, interior no interior...motor this motor that....6 batts 12 batts... all excuses... houston got some catching up to do... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 08:41 AM~11138265
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 08:38 AM~11138249
> *me too...wasnt a fair hop and shorty knew it but hey it was a hop...houston needs to stop arguing amongst each other and unify and help each other out.. maybe then everyone with a lowrider would come out and support the cause...
> as long as the lock up is close the same....pull up and hop..everybody gotta excuse..hopping is like street fighting aint no fucking rules...big body vs. gbody, chrome no chrome, paint no paint, interior no interior...motor this motor that....6 batts 12 batts... all excuses... houston got some catching up to do... :uh:
> *


see man they dont know what we trin to do??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 08:52 AM~11138347
> *see man they dont know what we trin to do??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hopping is hopping....aint no rules only requirement is get the most inches out of the car..  just my opinion


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SO WHERE IS THE HOP ON SATURDAY GOING TO BE AT? I JUST INSTALLED 2 HELIUM BOTTLES IN MY BLAZER AND I WANT TO GO HOP IT TO SEE WHAT IT DOES.

SO LOCATION AND TIME?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> DRIVE IT PUSH IT OR TRAILER IT. OR UPS THE MOFO. sum drivers are not legit.
> bring it and all the KUSTOMS Crew


YOU ASKED FOR IT. :biggrin:
[/quote]just bring it bitch! :biggrin: yeah u fkr. :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 21 2008, 11:08 AM~11138463
> *SO WHERE IS THE HOP ON SATURDAY GOING TO BE AT? I JUST INSTALLED 2 HELIUM BOTTLES IN MY BLAZER AND I WANT TO GO HOP IT TO SEE WHAT IT DOES.
> 
> SO LOCATION AND TIME?easy there homie!! FUCK IT LETS HOP THAT BLAZER AND SHOW THE HATERZ HOW ITS DONE
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:guns: :burn: :worship:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, xcano3, *CHOCHI (LOCOS), h-town team 84 caddy, streetshow*
:around: LOCOS up in here :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 09:10 AM~11137807
> *let me know what time you are taking it and i'll meet you at that mexican restaurant on the other side of the freeway.  Good luck homie, if you need any assistance in CAD or engineering manuals let me know.
> *


ole "rainbow foundation" helpfull azz :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2008, 11:59 AM~11138858
> *ole "rainbow foundation" helpfull azz  :uh:
> *


Some people want to move up in life instead of sweating for the $.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

lesto para asele hop


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 21 2008, 10:05 AM~11138910
> *lesto para asele hop
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 21 2008, 10:05 AM~11138910
> *lesto para asele hop
> *


me know speaka es panyo :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 12:03 PM~11138893
> *Some people want to move up in life instead of sweating for the $.
> *


true that, but some these fukers on here gotta learn engrish to get outta the heat


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 12:03 PM~11138893
> *Some people want to move up in life instead of sweating for the $.
> *


what you do? are you a auto cad designer?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 10:52 AM~11138347
> *see man they dont know what we trin to do??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit is going down homie!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Layin'_Low_'81 another LOCO in tha house. :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 11:26 AM~11139088
> *  Layin'_Low_'81    another LOCO in tha house. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jul 21 2008, 12:27 PM~11139091
> *:biggrin:
> *


watz up homie, ya ready for the hop off saturday. take the crown vic out there and put it on tha bumpperrrrrrrrr!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 12:30 PM~11139112
> *:0
> *


thats right homie, we about to break them boyz off! just like my boy slim be sayin.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 11:30 AM~11139110
> *watz up homie, ya ready for the hop off saturday. take the crown vic out there and put it on tha bumpperrrrrrrrr!
> *


Yeah, we'll be there representin. Aver whut it do :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 10:31 AM~11139117
> *thats right homie, we about to break them boyz off! just like my boy slim be sayin.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** said UPS mayne..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 09:52 AM~11138800
> *
> *



Wuz Up tony ? So where is the hop going down at?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Again it will take place
*11079 WESTHEIMER ROAD*


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 21 2008, 11:41 AM~11139190
> *Again it will take place
> WHERE????? *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Gawd dayum that was a lot of reading! From typical shit talkin to trannys to pooches to hoppin. Wow! A lot went down this weekend. Lol!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 05:49 AM~11137551
> *mick always has had some clean cars, but i never seen him hopping on the streets or a show so how is it that he had the CROWN! i seen him hop his caprice one time is that what u mean? :uh:
> *


MICKEY BOUGHT A 96 FLEETWOOD BUILT BY PITBULL.
BITCH WAS COMPLETE,MOLDED AND WRAPED FRAM.... BELLY WAS MOLDED,CHROMED OUT,SHIT IM TALKN DUN UP. NO DOUGHT BITCH GOT UP!!
I DONT KNOW IF HE HOPPED AGINST NE 1 .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2008, 12:11 PM~11138968
> *true that, but some these fukers on here gotta learn engrish to get outta the heat
> *


this coming from a chino :ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2008, 12:17 PM~11139016
> *what you do? are you a auto cad designer?
> *


structural designer. use cad, solidworks, pro-e


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 10:31 AM~11139117
> *thats right homie, we about to break them boyz off! just like my boy slim be sayin.
> *


 :uh: :wave: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 21 2008, 01:12 PM~11139442
> *WHERE?????
> *


 :biggrin: Don't start :cheesy: Besides I know you are gonna be there you hve been there since day 1


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

2 or 3 am?? and you still wonder why the cops fk with ya'll.....


bet there will be 1 car with 100 cheerleaders......hahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 01:35 PM~11139619
> *2 or 3 am?? and you still wonder why the cops fk with ya'll.....
> bet there will be 1 car with 100 cheerleaders......hahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 01:35 PM~11139619
> *2 or 3 am?? and you still wonder why the cops fk with ya'll.....
> bet there will be 1 car with 100 cheerleaders......hahaha
> *


No cops don't fuck with us there as long as we clean up any trash that we make we are good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 21 2008, 01:36 PM~11139633
> *No cops don't fuck with us there as long as we clean up any trash that we make we are good
> *


don't think it would really be the lowriding crowd that would attract them. it would be the ricers & truckers that fk it up everytime.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 01:37 PM~11139644
> *don't think it would really be the lowriding crowd that would attract them.  it would be the ricers & truckers that fk it up everytime.
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 05:33 AM~11137509
> *ITS GOING TO TAKE WAY MORE THAN THAT HOMIE!!  :0
> *


 hno: hno: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 21 2008, 01:38 PM~11139652
> *:yes: x2
> *


those putos always have to rev their fart cans while truckers honk their train horns & burn tires. that's why macgregor park went to ____.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2008, 03:04 PM~11133113
> *mayne boy said pool paint.
> *


this nikka here!

SUP MAC2LAC


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 07:55 AM~11137738
> *i know we all know he is well respectedin the game nation wide .  and i aint trying to be on noones dick just speaking the truth. but we got boiler ,  kustoms . my partna chochi,krazy toys, tony , and many other riders that are getting close. SORRY I DONT WANA LEAVE ANYONE OUT BUT THESE IS JUST THE PEOPLE I KNOW. THERE IS MORE PEOPLE OUT DER DOING IT BIG BUT JUST DONT KNOW NAMES . FEEL FREE TO SPEAK UP
> Q ONDA LATIN ?
> *


see homie...i think you takin this all wrong....just cause i said bout callin shorty out didn't mean anyone had to be on his dick. it's just like slim callin marcustoms. it's all competition. you know who has what on the streets of h-town. so i'm sure noone will choose to go up against shorty, but hell, it'd be fun tryin que no?? i know all the homies you mentioned and it would be crazy to see all those hoppers together in a place other than a show. a night like that would really be worth breakin some shit..... i hear what you sayin though....if it wasn't goin down so late, i might had went to check it out......maybe even talk my homie into takin his truck to hop with full chrome undercarriage, paint, interior, and zenith's with 5.20's....:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 01:35 PM~11139619
> *2 or 3 am?? and you still wonder why the cops fk with ya'll.....
> bet there will be 1 car with 100 cheerleaders......hahaha
> *


actually the cops have never fucked with us.they fuck with the ricers. :biggrin: and if theres 1 car with 100 cheerleaders thats better than 1 car with a 100 haters :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 11:42 AM~11139690
> *see homie...i think you takin this all wrong....just cause i said bout callin shorty out didn't mean anyone had to be on his dick. it's just like slim callin marcustoms. it's all competition. you know who has what on the streets of h-town. so i'm sure noone will choose to go up against shorty, but hell, it'd be fun tryin que no?? i know all the homies you mentioned and it would be crazy to see all those hoppers together in a place other than a show. a night like that would really be worth breakin some shit..... i hear what you sayin though....if it wasn't goin down so late, i might had went to check it out......maybe even talk my homie into takin his truck to hop with full chrome undercarriage, paint, interior, and zenith's with 5.20's....:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYNE!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2008, 12:40 PM~11139669
> *this nikka here!
> 
> SUP MAC2LAC
> *



what's the damn deal my big homie??? how thangs been with you??? ya'll ever get that situation resolved??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 01:42 PM~11139690
> *see homie...i think you takin this all wrong....just cause i said bout callin shorty out didn't mean anyone had to be on his dick. it's just like slim callin marcustoms. it's all competition. you know who has what on the streets of h-town. so i'm sure noone will choose to go up against shorty, but hell, it'd be fun tryin que no?? i know all the homies you mentioned and it would be crazy to see all those hoppers together in a place other than a show. a night like that would really be worth breakin some shit..... i hear what you sayin though....if it wasn't goin down so late, i might had went to check it out......maybe even talk my homie into takin his truck to hop with full chrome undercarriage, paint, interior, and zenith's with 5.20's....:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


starts at 9pm :biggrin: still early :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 11:47 AM~11139729
> *
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 21 2008, 12:43 PM~11139699
> *actually the cops have never fucked with us.they fuck with the ricers. :biggrin: and if theres 1 car with 100 cheerleaders thats better than 1 car than a 100 haters :biggrin:
> *



oh there are more that 100 haters going to be there. por favor believe it....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 21 2008, 11:47 AM~11139731
> *
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 21 2008, 12:44 PM~11139707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: yeah if you live there...... :cheesy: ....and you know you on meskin time....9 means 11... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 11:35 AM~11139619
> *2 or 3 am?? and you still wonder why the cops fk with ya'll.....
> bet there will be 1 car with 100 cheerleaders......hahaha
> *


u always startin shit in houston and u dont even live here..keep that shit in bryan.. :biggrin: what up mac?? hows thangs on the dirt roads?? :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 12:44 PM~11139709
> *what's the damn deal my big homie??? how thangs been with you??? ya'll ever get that situation resolved??
> *


It's about time to take another trip out to Bryan. ...Man been doing good.....got our company up and running......couldnt be better.......oh and NO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 12:48 PM~11139742
> *
> *


sup killa cali.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 11:48 AM~11139752
> *what's up my homie??
> *


everything good over at the 979...jus tryn keep up with all these ballers on here ya know! :biggrin: 

I remember when your homie won the wheel raffle at the hypnotized show and was no where near so they drew another number.... boy went to losing a set of chinas in a raffle to hoppin zeniths wrapped in 5.20s...lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 11:50 AM~11139765
> *sup killa cali.....
> *


whats up wit it??? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 21 2008, 12:49 PM~11139755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already homie.....let me know when you wanna come out....good to hear you doin good mayne!! big balla with a business and all........shit..........still even talks to us lil country folks..... :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 21 2008, 12:38 PM~11139652
> *:yes: x2
> *


x3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 11:55 AM~11139819
> *houston my 2nd home..... :biggrin: .....if startin shit is speakin the truth...ok...i'm guilty     don't live on dirt road homie....scratches up the paint....haha..... :biggrin: but....it's peaceful out here....got some homie's from htown that enjoyed it so we livin good.....
> 
> already homie.....let me know when you wanna come out....good to hear you doin good mayne!! big balla with a business and all........shit..........still even talks to us lil country folks..... :biggrin:
> *


you are guilty.... :biggrin: i feel u .. aint nothing going on... out here enjoying the california breeze.. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 21 2008, 12:51 PM~11139784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin homie.....wish i had the weather you enjoyin'


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 21 2008, 12:43 PM~11139699
> *actually the cops have never fucked with us.they fuck with the ricers. :biggrin: and if theres 1 car with 100 cheerleaders thats better than 1 car with a 100 haters :biggrin:
> *


x2 I WILL BE THERE AND MAYBE A HOPPER. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 12:55 PM~11139819
> *houston my 2nd home..... :biggrin: .....if startin shit is speakin the truth...ok...i'm guilty
> don't live on dirt road homie....scratches up the paint....haha..... :biggrin: but....it's peaceful out here....got some homie's from htown that enjoyed it so we livin good.....
> 
> ...


this dude sed lil country folks....lmao....so yall having ur show this year?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 05:36 AM~11137518
> *HOMIE I GOT UR BACK, ECHALE CHINGASOS! WE STAY READY. LETS BREAK THE HATERZ OFF!
> *


it's like we say all yappin and no hoppin??


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 10:25 AM~11139076
> *
> shit is going down homie!
> *


they ain't doin nothin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 10:31 AM~11139117
> *thats right homie, we about to break them boyz off! just like my boy slim be sayin.
> *


let me know??? we dont have to wait for tha weekend!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

Are there any shows in your area?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 11:31 AM~11139597
> *structural designer.  use cad, solidworks, pro-e
> *



Did you being on layitlow 24/7 have anything to do with this?













:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 21 2008, 02:11 PM~11139970
> *Did you being on layitlow have anything to do with this?
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't do civil


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 12:04 PM~11139899
> *i know huh....Aces ballin' out of control.....
> 
> ha...yeah he was pissed....he had to leave to help our homie out....the axle on his fleetwood fked up on him comin into h-town headed to the show....
> ...


  this is how i look right now :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 02:10 PM~11139961
> *let me know??? we dont have to wait for tha weekend!!! :scrutinize:
> *


now thats what im talking about right there, IM READY!  let them haterz speak, does anyone know where ragalac stay? HOUSE CALL :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 02:42 PM~11140224
> *now thats what im talking about right there, IM READY!  let them haterz speak, does anyone know where ragalac stay? HOUSE CALL :0
> *


he lives at nana's house. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 02:46 PM~11140259
> *he lives at nana's  house.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: mamas boy, mama el shorty!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 02:56 PM~11140328
> *:roflmao:  :rofl: mamas boy, mama el shorty!!!
> *


hasta los largos :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 21 2008, 11:42 AM~11139690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on with it guero u know u was one of the pionners of the spot


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 12:56 PM~11140328
> *:roflmao:  :rofl: mamas boy, mama el shorty!!!
> *


after one week in the hands of the DOWNY BOY 
























:uh: :uh: :uh: :barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 02:03 PM~11140385
> *dude you going the wrong way. im sure shorty dont give a flying peanutbout us he aint even on LIL thats how much he cares what w4e got to say . i respect and admire the men im just saying we got sum good builders on the streets from dudes in INDIVIDUALS and ROLLERZ ONLY to the small clubs like LOCOS CREATIONS ,MEXICAN PRIDE and all the clubs and SOLO RIDERZ in between. everyone deserves proops and respec cause they making it happend . just my two cents no hard feelings with noone. just trying to get people togheter in one spot for sum LOWRIDER FUN.
> 
> come on with it guero u know u was one of the pionners of the spot
> *



I dont think its a fair comparison as most of the guys doing it in the streets dont have a successful shop backing it up. I also respect shorty and everything he has accomplished. I dont wanna be like that chiste about the mexican crabs in the bucket without a lid. Then we got the homie working their asses off during the day to support families and coming home and doing this on whatever time they have on the side to spare. I respect THOSE guys as much, if not MORE, cause they really doing it big.....even if its not as big as shorty on the first lick like someone said....you can see the devotion and effort and emotion that goes into the hoppers they build. Much props to all the guys out in the streets repping H-town.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 01:08 PM~11140433
> *after one week in the hands of the DOWNY BOY
> 
> 
> ...


homie doin big thangs!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 03:08 PM~11140433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


se le paso el grinder.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 21 2008, 12:11 PM~11138968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diggin the whitewall paint. 5 yr old did it? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 01:18 PM~11140524
> *se le paso el grinder.
> *


el 3 wheeling homie getting sum good looking tires later but this ones have sum good tread so i need to burnet out with my 5.0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 01:31 PM~11139586
> *this coming from a chino  :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


My English is impeccable I assure you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2008, 03:31 PM~11140649
> *My English is impeccable I assure you.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 01:31 PM~11139597
> *structural designer.  use cad, solidworks, pro-e
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 03:30 PM~11140639
> *el 3 wheeling homie getting sum good looking tires later but this ones have sum good tread so i need to burnet out with my 5.0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


my bad, thought you put on new shaved tires.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jul 21 2008, 01:10 PM~11140451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheels came with those tires and i can still get sum miles out of em since im going to be driveng it daily till the account for the build up fills out oh hanging out with ***** who dance in my hood and proud of it so i post pics on LIL looking ass negga :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 03:35 PM~11140691
> *oh hanging out with ***** who dance in my hood and proud of it so i post pics on LIL looking ass negga  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2008, 11:31 AM~11139584
> *MICKEY BOUGHT A 96 FLEETWOOD BUILT BY PITBULL.
> BITCH WAS COMPLETE,MOLDED AND WRAPED FRAM.... BELLY WAS MOLDED,CHROMED OUT,SHIT IM TALKN DUN UP. NO DOUGHT BITCH GOT UP!!
> I DONT KNOW IF HE HOPPED AGINST NE 1 .
> *


it wasnt built by pitbull it was built by walt in mississippi. and yes it had painted belly, full wrapped and molded frame, full chrome under along with everything else a cadillac is supposed to have, but it wasnt a "hopper" and still did high 30s thats why he never "hopped" on anyone. i could go on and on about this hopping shit. but for what, no one seems to understand my point. if you guys say that the only thing that matters in the inches you hitting and who cares what the car looks like, well fuck to me that gives lowriding a bad name. showing no pride in how the ride looks. but then again thats just my opinion. again, if it dont have clean paint, clean interior, chrome under, on 13s with skinny white walls, chromed out setup, clean not all spaghetti wires everwhere, i dont think it should be trying to call anyone out. again, its only my opinion


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2008, 03:31 PM~11140649
> *My English is impeccable I assure you.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 03:37 PM~11140709
> *:uh:
> *


hola, como estas pinche gordo mojo?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 01:33 PM~11140676
> *my bad, thought you put on new shaved tires.
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 03:40 PM~11140739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2008, 01:36 PM~11140702
> *it wasnt built by pitbull it was built by walt in mississippi. and yes it had painted belly, full wrapped and molded frame, full chrome under along with everything else a cadillac is supposed to have, but it wasnt a "hopper" and still did high 30s  thats why he never "hopped" on anyone.  i could go on and on about this hopping shit.  but for what, no one seems to understand my point. if you guys say that the only thing that matters in the inches you hitting and who cares what the car looks like, well fuck to me that gives lowriding a bad name. showing no pride in how the ride looks.  but then again thats just my opinion.  again, if it dont have clean paint, clean interior, chrome under, on 13s with skinny white walls, chromed out setup, clean not all spaghetti wires everwhere,  i dont think it should be trying to call anyone out. again, its only my opinion
> 
> 
> *


we could go on and on on this i say lets just get togheter and have a good time we trying to do sum friendly. all we trying to do is keep the movement alive. who eva wants to hop hop.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 01:49 PM~11140819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: transporte privado RANCHO LOS DORADOS MUNICPIO DE MATAMOROS TAMAULIPAS :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 03:51 PM~11140840
> *:roflmao: transporte privado RANCHO LOS DORADOS MUNICPIO DE MATAMOROS TAMAULIPAS  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 21 2008, 01:49 PM~11140821
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WELCOME TO SONIC WOULD YOU LIKE TO TRY OUR BROWN BAG SPECIAL ? 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2008, 03:39 PM~11140737
> *hola, como estas pinche gordo mojo?
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2008, 01:36 PM~11140702
> *it wasnt built by pitbull it was built by walt in mississippi. and yes it had painted belly, full wrapped and molded frame, full chrome under along with everything else a cadillac is supposed to have, but it wasnt a "hopper" and still did high 30s  thats why he never "hopped" on anyone.  i could go on and on about this hopping shit.  but for what, no one seems to understand my point. if you guys say that the only thing that matters in the inches you hitting and who cares what the car looks like, well fuck to me that gives lowriding a bad name. showing no pride in how the ride looks.  but then again thats just my opinion.  again, if it dont have clean paint, clean interior, chrome under, on 13s with skinny white walls, chromed out setup, clean not all spaghetti wires everwhere,  i dont think it should be trying to call anyone out. again, its only my opinion
> 
> 
> *


slim called out a few people and didnt have these prerequisites...  so u saying he shouldnt call anyone out???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 03:57 PM~11140888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have da shrimpf frai rai wit eggroh!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 01:52 PM~11140842
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u need to add the propane thank on the roof and the tumba burros on the front bumper along with the sun visor and like a million side markers and last but not leas la cortinita for the sun 








:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 03:58 PM~11140902
> *i have da shrimpf frai rai wit eggroh!
> *


we dont serve you kind here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 03:58 PM~11140912
> *we dont serve you kind here
> *


straight guys? my bad. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11140929
> *straight guys?  my bad.  :biggrin:
> *


hot rodders


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 02:00 PM~11140929
> *straight guys?  my bad.  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 04:01 PM~11140940
> *hot rodders
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 01:58 PM~11140902
> *i have da shrimpf frai rai wit eggroh!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: you gotta come up to a chinese restaurant on the north side... there's this mexican lady working there, and you can tell she learned english there because she has that exact asian accent.......ahahaha completely blows your mind when you hear her....


kinda reminds me of the Chino/Latino restaurants you find in NY......... 

"yes, let me get an order of shrimp fried rice with platano frito on the side and a large orchata"

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 04:01 PM~11140942
> *:burn:
> *


i guess he serves vatos con minifaldas :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11140929
> *straight guys?  my bad.  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 02:29 PM~11140623
> *ain't all that went down..from what i hear.  :uh:
> *


You would know Chisme Sixty8.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2008, 04:15 PM~11141056
> *You would know Chisme Sixty8.
> *


SASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2008, 04:15 PM~11141056
> *You would know Chisme Sixty8.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 21 2008, 04:15 PM~11141056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf you :0 about.. you one PM me asking if i thought she'd go out with you to olive garden. mas putooooooo


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

BIG UPS TO ALL THA ACES


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 21 2008, 03:34 PM~11141179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 01:58 PM~11140899
> *slim called out a few people and didnt have these prerequisites...  so u saying he shouldnt call anyone out???
> *


slim is his own person. he do what he wanna do. i told him to chrome his shit at the same time i chromed mine.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2008, 02:39 PM~11141221
> *Lmao! Yes I guess it does say it alll.... :uh:  Lol!
> :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2008, 02:43 PM~11141252
> *slim is his own person. he do what he wanna do. i told him to chrome his shit at the same time i chromed mine.
> *


his car stands out and it looks god plus he is always riding  but understand homie veryone gots their taste. i dig ur style i got to have paint interior and chrome but i know that not everyone goes the same way . so lets just lowrider


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 04:54 PM~11141338
> *his car stands out and it looks god plus he is always riding   but understand homie veryone gots their taste. i dig ur style i got to have paint interior and chrome but i know that not everyone goes the same way . so lets just lowrider
> *


o friendly, won't you be my neighbor,can't we all get along, live and let live.. actin azz *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 21 2008, 02:43 PM~11141252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 02:56 PM~11141353
> *o friendly, won't you be my neighbor,can't we all get along, live and let live..  actin azz *****
> *


here we go :twak: :twak:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 21 2008, 02:38 PM~11141215
> *BIG UPS TO ALL THA ACES
> *


 :thumbsup: 

SERVE N COLLECT


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

LINCOLN LOOKIN NICE ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Won't you be my neighbor. Lmao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2008, 05:42 PM~11141713
> *Won't you be my neighbor. Lmao!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 21 2008, 03:23 PM~11141563
> *LINCOLN LOOKIN NICE ANY MORE PICS?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 01:49 PM~11140819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good..like the rims..  ..oh and the Bull :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 03:48 PM~11141753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gave that movie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: saw it on imax screen...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 03:49 PM~11140819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice mural loco


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

almost here 2 1/2 weeks...*SO YOU HOPPERS STOP COMPLAINING AND GET READY FOR SOME $$$ THAT EMPIRE AND BONAFIDE IS GIVING AWAY!!!!!!!*  :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 21 2008, 05:49 PM~11141760
> *car looks good..like the rims..  ..oh and the Bull  :biggrin:
> *


Arte In el Barrio paid off.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 21 2008, 03:49 PM~11141760
> *car looks good..like the rims..  ..oh and the Bull  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yep but fucken latin charges too much for the arte en el barrio :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 21 2008, 03:53 PM~11141791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOCOS WILL BE DERRR NO CLOMPLAINS :nono:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 04:05 PM~11141884
> *LOCOS WILL BE DERRR NO CLOMPLAINS  :nono:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 05:27 AM~11137496
> *i aint here para mamar al shorty im just here to hop and have fun, there people in here talking shit about we trying to clear 35in. and shit but the truth is they aint even on the streets at all with a RIDE that at least goes up and down! why talk shit about people trying to do something, we all know that us street hoppers cant fuck with shorty "right now" but we trying, and plus shorty does this shit for a living we do it for fun and respect! hope u understand what im saying and the minute u pull your ride out let let me know cause i want to be the first one to pull up and show u how the HOP is done! its not easy or cheap but its for the love and its fun.  I WANT TO SEE U CLEAR 35 WITHOUT SHORTYS HELP! HOMIE JUST WANT TO LET U KNOW I MEAN NO DISRESPECT, JUST SPEAK THE TRUTH.
> *





> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 21 2008, 06:14 AM~11137630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2008, 09:29 PM~11136155
> *I GOT THE TITLE.....BUT I GOT A BIG BODY ON 13'S STOCK LIFTS.......U ON THE OTHER HAND HAVE A G BODY.....MODED LIFT  AND WHO KNOW WHAT ELS......WITH A V6 IN IT AND THAT AINT GONNA GET IT...... BUILD U A BIG BODY AND HALLA AT ME .............BUT I'LL HOP U IF YOU WANT....IF U WIN OK U BEAT A BIG BODY.....WITH A MODDED CUTTY ON A DIET IN THE FRONT AND WEIGHT IN THE BACK
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2008, 04:36 PM~11142145
> *awwwwwwwwwwwwww MAYNE!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE PICKED UP A LIL BIT OF A GUILTY CONSICENCE BOUT HOPPIN JUNK HU?????****** BUILING 4378032975 CARS THINKIN THEY KING OF THE STREETS N SHIT HITTIN 30INCHES N SHIT...............I RATHER TAKE MY TIME BUILD ONE CAR RIGHT,LET IT LOOK RIGHT SOUND RIGHT DRIVE RIGHT, AND HOP RIGHT.........INSTEAD OF BUILDING THESE DIME A DOZEN CARS.................LIKE THEY SAID EVERYBODY IS THERE OWN PERSON AND RIDE HOW THEY WANT..............BUT I AINT FIXIN TO STOOP TO RIDING JUNK LEVEL........LIKE I SAID I GOT ANOTHER FLEETWOOD I CAN SLAP SOME RIMS ON AND JUICE BY YESTERDAY AND HAVE AC AND LEATHER AND WILL BE LOOKIN BETTER THAN SOME OF THESE SO CALLED RIDERS RIDES..........BUT I RATHER TAKE MY TIME AND DO IT RIGHT..................
> YOU WANA COME DO A HOUSE CALL YOU GO HEAD AND COME AND ILL HAVE A CAR LOCKED AND LOADED FOR YOU.......MITE NOT BE MINE BUT ITLL BE HERE FOR YA...................THATS IF ANY OF THEM CARS CAN MAKE IT THIS FAR WITHOUT BLOWING UP AND OVERHEATING AND SHIT.
> PREACH!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 21 2008, 04:45 PM~11142215
> *:uh:
> *


SUP POSTMAN..............................I C U CATCHING UP ON THE NOVELAS.....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

JUST 2 PUT IT OUT THERE 4 ALL YALL ****** TALKN BOUT PEOPLE HATIN N ALL THIS OTHER PETTY ASS BULLSHIT. ALL THIS HOP TALK CAME AS A JOKE FROM ME N SLIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!IT WAS MENT TO GET HOUSTON CRUNKED UP ABOUT CRUISN, CUZ EVERY1 KNOWS HOUSTON LOWRIDER SCENE HAS BEEN REAL LAMEL,IKE IT OR NOT ITS THE TRUTH.
BUT LIKE ALWAYS HOUSTON IS FULL OF DRAMA QUEENS N SHIT GOES OVERBOARD CUZ ****** CANT JOKE N GET THERE FEELINGS HURT.
SHIT TALKN IS PART OF THE GAME.SLIM MY ***** NUN HE SAYS GOES TO HEART.ITS JUS TRASH TALKN..THATS WHAT GETS U MOTAVATED.SO STOP CRYN NOBODY HATIN OR TALKN SHIT.ALL PART OF THE GAME..............
PULL OUT A CALLI SWANGIN, THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT. SO PULL OUT UR CAR N LEAVE THE DRAMA AT THE HOUSE...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SUP GOOFY I SEEN ONE OF YO LIL HOMIES OVER HERE AT SOME HOUSE PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT...............SHORY BALDHEADED DUDE...............CAME UP TO ME TALMBOUT...........YOU GET ON LAYITLOW HU???YOUR RAGALAC???? LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jul 21 2008, 05:51 PM~11141767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UPS? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** said Doctor Auto..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 21 2008, 06:43 PM~11142201
> *:uh:
> *


you lookin up.......... u got two months *****......so get to gettin......i smell a fine ching ching


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 21 2008, 04:55 PM~11142316
> *you lookin up.......... u got two months *****......so get to gettin......i smell a fine ching ching
> *


MAYNE.....................THE BIG I WASH GON BE A HIT IF YALL GET POSTMAN TO PULL THE SECRET OUTFIT OUT THE TRUNK AND DO SOME HANDWASHING!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2008, 06:50 PM~11142262
> *JUST 2 PUT IT OUT THERE 4 ALL YALL ****** TALKN BOUT PEOPLE HATIN N ALL THIS OTHER PETTY ASS BULLSHIT. ALL THIS HOP TALK CAME AS A JOKE FROM ME N SLIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!IT WAS MENT TO GET HOUSTON CRUNKED UP ABOUT CRUISN, CUZ EVERY1 KNOWS HOUSTON LOWRIDER SCENE HAS BEEN REAL LAMEL,IKE IT OR NOT ITS THE TRUTH.
> BUT LIKE ALWAYS HOUSTON IS FULL OF DRAMA QUEENS N SHIT GOES OVERBOARD CUZ ****** CANT JOKE N GET THERE FEELINGS HURT.
> SHIT TALKN IS PART OF THE GAME.SLIM MY ***** NUN HE SAYS GOES TO HEART.ITS JUS TRASH TALKN..THATS WHAT GETS U MOTAVATED.SO STOP CRYN NOBODY HATIN OR TALKN SHIT.ALL PART OF THE GAME..............
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 21 2008, 05:03 PM~11142386
> *
> *


***** I AINT FORGOT U BETTA CHARGE THEM BATTS..... BEOCH :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 04:54 PM~11142311
> ****** said Doctor Auto..
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: turning wrenches and pinping HOES NOT DUDES WITH NICE RACKS :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2008, 05:02 PM~11142376
> *MAYNE.....................THE BIG I WASH GON BE A HIT IF YALL GET POSTMAN TO PULL THE SECRET OUTFIT OUT THE TRUNK AND DO SOME HANDWASHING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2008, 07:02 PM~11142376
> *MAYNE.....................THE BIG I WASH GON BE A HIT IF YALL GET POSTMAN TO PULL THE SECRET OUTFIT OUT THE TRUNK AND DO SOME HANDWASHING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if the "I" wants i can find those trannys and have em come help em out. 



> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 07:07 PM~11142413
> *:biggrin: turning wrenches and pinping HOES NOT DUDES WITH NICE RACKS  :0
> *


it was just funny fk'n with em.. its djlatin that didnt recognize, he'd have ended up like that dude getting head from one, that thought it was a female. bet ***** told em "nice rack" :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 07:11 PM~11142441
> *if the "I" wants i can find those trannys and have em come help em out.
> it was just funny fk'n with em..  its djlatin that didnt recognize, he'd have ended up like that dude getting head from one, that thought it was a female.    bet ***** told em "nice rack"  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 21 2008, 07:13 PM~11142454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: nice try. its lone star thats into mcondalds. imma whataburger man myself. and you can't spell for shit carlton


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 07:14 PM~11142469
> *:uh:  nice try.    its lone star thats into mcondalds.    imma whataburger man myself.      and you can't spell for shit carlton
> *


READ IT AGAIN FAT BASTARD........ :twak: THIS TIME PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT IT SAYS...... :rant:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 21 2008, 05:13 PM~11142454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haaaaaaaa YOU OL FLUBBER BODY HAVING ASS *****!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 21 2008, 07:07 PM~11142413
> *:biggrin: turning wrenches and pinping HOES NOT DUDES WITH NICE RACKS  :0
> *


hijuelachingadathzzzz!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 07:11 PM~11142441
> *if the "I" wants i can find those trannys and have em come help em out.
> it was just funny fk'n with em..  its djlatin that didnt recognize, he'd have ended up like that dude getting head from one, that thought it was a female.    bet ***** told em "nice rack"  :roflmao:
> *


nah i don't venture in gay bars, so it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 07:37 PM~11142641
> *nah i don't venture in gay bars, so it wouldn't have happened.
> *


*****, you aint allowed in no bar.. according to the judge. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 07:48 PM~11142719
> ******, you aint allowed in no bar..  according to the judge.    :0
> *


didn't even hit bars when i drank. nothing but ******* drowning in cigarette clouds.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jul 21 2008, 01:07 PM~11139932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonder how many people wonder how you levitate on that chrome post up against the bar....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone know a good a/c mechanic? need to get my shit worked on in the lac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2008, 07:51 PM~11142747
> *didn't even hit bars when i drank.  nothing but ******* drowning in cigarette clouds.
> *


a walk in the clouds? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 21 2008, 08:20 PM~11143023
> *anyone know a good a/c mechanic? need to get my shit worked on in the lac
> *


liv4lacs he charges alot though. but nobody in town does work as good as him on lacs or at least thats what he says. :ugh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 08:05 PM~11142880
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ...maybe next yr homie....we'll see :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


just one insurance check and that show gonna be a go huh? maybe $ left over for that charger and a few toys for the kids. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 21 2008, 06:20 PM~11143023
> *anyone know a good a/c mechanic? need to get my shit worked on in the lac
> *


i can refer you to the guy who fixed the ac in my lac. he got it blowin cold again, hes in stafford.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2008, 09:09 PM~11143475
> *i can refer you to the guy who fixed the ac in my lac. he got it blowin cold again, hes in stafford.
> *


 :uh: hope its the 2nd guy not the 1st guy


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2008, 09:00 PM~11135859
> *puro pedo
> *


*HECHAS !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 21 2008, 06:13 PM~11142454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Omg! Lol! Craziness!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 LOTS OF HOP HERE :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2008, 09:38 PM~11143804
> *Omg! Lol! Craziness!
> *


:uh: 

look at this pic.. look familiar? 












and i dont mean from gilligans island!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2008, 04:50 PM~11142274
> *SUP  GOOFY I SEEN ONE OF YO LIL HOMIES OVER HERE AT SOME HOUSE PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT...............SHORY BALDHEADED DUDE...............CAME UP TO ME TALMBOUT...........YOU GET ON LAYITLOW HU???YOUR RAGALAC???? LOL!!!!!!!
> *


dats Gallo...lol..heard party was off da chain..over in tomball..huh


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I'LL BE IN HOUSTON TOMORROW WHATS IS THERE TO DO I NEED SCHOOL CLOTHES FOR MY SON WHATS A GOOD SPOT TO HIT UP


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 04:51 PM~11142281
> *did your darth vador cliq approve of that?
> 
> *


READY FORR THE WATCHMEN??? LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jul 21 2008, 10:20 PM~11144234
> *I'LL BE IN HOUSTON TOMORROW WHATS IS THERE TO DO I NEED SCHOOL CLOTHES FOR MY SON WHATS A GOOD SPOT TO HIT UP
> *


if you are looking for saving $ hit up a Steve & Berry's clothing store. They're practically all over town now.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jul 21 2008, 08:20 PM~11144234
> *I'LL BE IN HOUSTON TOMORROW WHATS IS THERE TO DO I NEED SCHOOL CLOTHES FOR MY SON WHATS A GOOD SPOT TO HIT UP
> *


depend on his age,grade,etc...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jul 21 2008, 10:20 PM~11144234
> *I'LL BE IN HOUSTON TOMORROW WHATS IS THERE TO DO I NEED SCHOOL CLOTHES FOR MY SON WHATS A GOOD SPOT TO HIT UP
> *


bayou city wings 45 S @ fuqua  

and damn, where fk you live that you gotta take road trip to do shopping?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 21 2008, 10:21 PM~11144240
> *READY FORR THE WATCHMEN???  LOOKS GOOD..
> *


one of those ****** costumes look too much like batman i thought. and never heard of Watchmen so fk em. i wanna see Death Race remake coming. still think stallone shoulda been in it though.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 08:24 PM~11144261
> *one of those ****** costumes look too much like batman i thought.  and never heard of Watchmen so fk em.  i wanna see Death Race remake coming.
> *


***** thats niteowl..dc comics created watchmen..so thats why they look almost a like..death race looks ok... go see dark knight on IMAX..shit was bad azz..


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

HES 6 AND I JUST HAPPEN TO BE IN THE AREA SO I THOUGHT I WOULD PICK SOME DIFFERENT SHIT UP YOU KNOW SHIT WE DONT HAVE HERE IN ABILENE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 21 2008, 10:27 PM~11144292
> ****** thats niteowl..dc comics created watchmen..so thats why they look almost a like..death race looks ok...  go see dark knight on IMAX..shit was bad azz..
> *


*****, fk niteowl.. "Nite Owl".. sounds like harwin version of Dark Knight. lol and fk i aint paying twice to see a movie. fk Imax.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jul 21 2008, 10:29 PM~11144305
> *HES 6 AND I JUST HAPPEN TO BE IN THE AREA SO I THOUGHT I WOULD PICK SOME DIFFERENT SHIT UP YOU KNOW SHIT WE DONT HAVE HERE IN ABILENE
> *


thats coo. i aint got kids, that i take care of, so i dunno what to suggest besides harwin and sharpstown mall.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 08:29 PM~11144308
> ******, fk niteowl..    "Nite Owl"..  sounds like harwin version of Dark Knight.  lol  and fk i aint paying twice to see a movie.  fk Imax.
> *


batman dont sound like nite owl..ass..dark knight jus a title of a story line...u fkin geek.. :uh: .. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jul 21 2008, 08:29 PM~11144305
> *HES 6 AND I JUST HAPPEN TO BE IN THE AREA SO I THOUGHT I WOULD PICK SOME DIFFERENT SHIT UP YOU KNOW SHIT WE DONT HAVE HERE IN ABILENE
> *


katy mills..big outlet/mall...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Jul 21 2008, 10:29 PM~11144305
> *HES 6 AND I JUST HAPPEN TO BE IN THE AREA SO I THOUGHT I WOULD PICK SOME DIFFERENT SHIT UP YOU KNOW SHIT WE DONT HAVE HERE IN ABILENE
> *


http://www.steveandbarrys.com/Stores/State/TX/1.aspx


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 21 2008, 09:32 PM~11144330
> *katy mills..big outlet/mall...
> *


i had a siezure there on opening weekend of that place. it scares me now


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE ILL CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 21 2008, 10:31 PM~11144322
> *batman dont sound like nite owl..ass..dark knight jus a title of a story line...u fkin geek.. :uh: .. :biggrin:
> *


still bat vs owl.. get it. nevermind.. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 07:53 PM~11143338
> *just one insurance check and that show gonna be a go huh?  maybe $ left over for that charger and a few toys for the kids.      :uh:
> *


yeah...maybe...but then again, i don't live with someone else who can pay the bills while i try to keep the cynder blocks from breaking under my full size bed. 


why have a car that is worth more than your house?? well in your case, your nana's house. you might as well sell it to lonestar(mr barrett jackson) who will lift it, chrome it, hop it, deuce out da roof it and make 4x the profit. :biggrin: man flips cars like you flip your pansa off the bed to get up. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2008, 08:09 PM~11143475
> *i can refer you to the guy who fixed the ac in my lac. he got it blowin cold again, hes in stafford.
> *



say...whatever happened to that dude you got them d's from....member the hu$tle?? you ever get into that>>???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 11:11 PM~11144640
> *yeah...maybe...but then again, i don't live with someone else who can pay the bills while i try to keep the cynder blocks from breaking under my full size bed.
> why have a car that is worth more than your house?? well in your case, your nana's house. you might as well sell it to lonestar(mr barrett jackson) who will lift it, chrome it, hop it, deuce out da roof it and make 4x the profit. :biggrin:  man flips cars like you flip your pansa off the bed to get up.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 11:11 PM~11144640
> *yeah...maybe...but then again, i don't live with someone else who can pay the bills while i try to keep the cynder blocks from breaking under my full size bed.
> why have a car that is worth more than your house?? well in your case, your nana's house. you might as well sell it to lonestar(mr barrett jackson) who will lift it, chrome it, hop it, deuce out da roof it and make 4x the profit. :biggrin:  man flips cars like you flip your pansa off the bed to get up.  :biggrin:
> *


i might live in hood, but if you knew how things work away from the country.. you'd realize my shack is worth more then some nicer houses in suburbs just due to location. and how about you just keep waiting on that insurance check to make power moves. starting to think maybe you saw the car coming and thought to yourself "fk it.maybe i'll get paid.. " but i ain't gonna snitch.. make your paper mayne.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2008, 06:36 PM~11142145
> *awwwwwwwwwwwwww MAYNE!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE PICKED UP A LIL BIT OF A GUILTY CONSICENCE BOUT HOPPIN JUNK HU?????****** BUILING 4378032975 CARS THINKIN THEY KING OF THE STREETS N SHIT HITTIN 30INCHES N SHIT...............I RATHER TAKE MY TIME BUILD ONE CAR RIGHT,LET IT LOOK RIGHT SOUND RIGHT DRIVE RIGHT, AND HOP RIGHT.........INSTEAD OF BUILDING THESE DIME A DOZEN CARS.................LIKE THEY SAID EVERYBODY IS THERE OWN PERSON AND RIDE HOW THEY WANT..............BUT I AINT FIXIN TO STOOP TO RIDING JUNK LEVEL........LIKE I SAID I GOT ANOTHER FLEETWOOD I CAN SLAP SOME RIMS ON AND JUICE BY YESTERDAY AND HAVE AC AND LEATHER AND WILL BE LOOKIN BETTER THAN SOME OF THESE SO CALLED RIDERS RIDES..........BUT I RATHER TAKE MY TIME AND DO IT RIGHT..................
> YOU WANA COME DO A HOUSE CALL YOU GO HEAD AND COME AND ILL HAVE A CAR LOCKED AND LOADED FOR YOU.......MITE NOT BE MINE BUT ITLL BE HERE FOR YA...................THATS IF ANY OF THEM CARS CAN MAKE IT THIS FAR WITHOUT BLOWING UP AND OVERHEATING AND SHIT.
> PREACH!!!!!!!!
> ...


thing is homie ur always talking down on houston, why not instead of talking shit u put more time into ur so called car and finish it! so u can come BURN SOME MONEY LIKE US THAT ARE DOING SOMETHING TO KEEP HOUSTON GOING STRONGER AND STONGER, I DO TAKE IT TO THE HEART HOMIE CAUSE IM HERE REPRESENTANDO A LOS LOCOS DE "HOUSTON" TEJAS!I NEVER SAID I BUILD SOME CLEAN ASS RIDES, BUT IM NOT AFFRAID TO TEAR THEM UP HOMIE! IF I DECIDE TO DO A HOUSE CALL I PROBABLY WILL HAVE A PROBLEM DECIDING WHICH CAR TO TAKE, AND BELIVE ME THE CAR I TAKE WILL BE MINE NOT MY HOMEBOYS OR SOME SHIT LIKE THAT. TAKE UR TIME HOMIE AND DO IT RIGHT, ILL BE WAITN FOR U!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 09:11 PM~11144157
> *:uh:
> 
> look at this pic.. look familiar?
> ...


 :roflmao: 


Nah I don't remember. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11144753
> *:roflmao:
> Nah I don't remember. :ugh:
> *


think you might remember.. should i show the other picture? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 10:24 PM~11144763
> *think you might remember..  should i show the other picture?  :uh:
> *


Lol! Fker! :angel:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUOTE(RAGALAC ,I BEEN DOING IT TOO LONG HOMIE, CATCH UP DONT STAY BEHIND. I WOULD POST UP ALL THE OTHER JUNKS I'VE OWNED OR THAT I'VE BUILD BUT I THINK U SHOULD GET MY POINT! I HOPE TO SEE U ROLLING SOON, I DONT HAVE A DOUBT THAT U CAN.   MOST WANTED AINT MINE ANY MORE BUT I BUILD IT.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 11:39 PM~11144896
> *QUOTE(RAGALAC ,I BEEN DOING IT  TOO LONG HOMIE, CATCH UP DONT STAY BEHIND. I WOULD POST UP ALL THE OTHER JUNKS I'VE OWNED OR THAT I'VE BUILD BUT I THINK U SHOULD GET MY POINT! I HOPE TO SEE U ROLLING SOON, I DONT HAVE A DOUBT THAT U CAN.    MOST WANTED AINT MINE ANY MORE BUT I BUILD IT.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 11:41 PM~11144913
> *
> 
> 
> ...










IN THA WORKZ, WILL HIT THA STREET SOON.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 11:43 PM~11144932
> *
> 
> 
> ...










bitch still ROLLIN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WHERES RAGALAC? :biggrin: :cheesy:  I DONT JUST TALK, I STAY ROLLIN THA STREETS OF H TOWN!" "its not how u wanna roll, its "HOW U ROLL"!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

blah blah blah :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2008, 11:51 PM~11145011
> *blah blah blah :biggrin:
> *


see for ur self. its not just talk its a collection! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 09:52 PM~11145019
> *see for ur self. its not just talk its a collection! :biggrin:
> *


wasn't talking to you  its an inside joke


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 21 2008, 09:51 PM~11145011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup...
both yall foos came by the shop today..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne,,....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2008, 11:54 PM~11145033
> *wasn't talking to you   its an inside joke
> *


  i was able to see it . :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 09:58 PM~11145075
> *     i was able to see it . :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

9 Members: cali rydah, arabretard, *sic713*, Lady_Ace, Layin'_Low_'81,* h-town team 84 caddy*, chevylo97, 713ridaz, *mac2lac*
what up foolz!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2008, 11:57 PM~11145064
> *sup..
> 
> sup...
> ...


wat up sic? hows that ride comin along homie!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2008, 09:57 PM~11145064
> *sup..
> 
> sup...
> ...



damn slacker caught you on a creeper slepping under a car :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 10:19 PM~11144717
> *i might live in hood, but if you knew how things work away from the country.. you'd realize my shack is worth more then some nicer houses in suburbs just due to location.    and how about you just keep waiting on that insurance check to make power moves.    starting to think maybe you saw the car coming and thought to yourself "fk it.maybe i'll get paid..  "    but i ain't gonna snitch..  make your paper mayne.
> *



yeah...somethin like that....cause i'm dumb enough to do some stupid shit like that and risk hurting one of my kids....what a dumbass...just goes to show how much you really know.....too bad CRIBS doesn't have a PRICELESS LEANING HOUSE IN THE HOOD BUT MORE EXPENSIVE THAN THE SUBURBS version. 

you waitin for PIMP MY RIDE to come to Houston o que? they gonna install a custom drop down oxygen mask, hot sauce dispenser, tranny detector and drivers side lift to dump yo ass out the car. 

you must also forget you posted pics of your LEANING TOWER OF PIECE OF SHIT garage that you had to demolish before it fell over on nana while she hung up your colcha sized chones on the lasso. buy a washer and dryer puto. you got the neighborhood kids thinkin the circus is comin with them big ass chones of yours outside....  

PLAY ON PLAYA..........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 11:59 PM~11145081
> *9 Members: cali rydah, arabretard, sic713, Lady_Ace, Layin'_Low_'81, h-town team 84 caddy, chevylo97, 713ridaz, mac2lac
> what up foolz!!  :biggrin:
> *


just here gettin this bitch crunk! :biggrin: hows cali?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 21 2008, 11:58 PM~11145065
> *mayne,,....
> *


que rollo Juan? que hay de nuevo.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 10:59 PM~11145081
> *9 Members: cali rydah, arabretard, sic713, Lady_Ace, Layin'_Low_'81, h-town team 84 caddy, chevylo97, 713ridaz, mac2lac
> what up foolz!!  :biggrin:
> *



JUST UP IN HERE STARTIN SHIT AGAIN....YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT.... :biggrin: HOW YOU DOIN OVER IN THE OTHER TIME ZONE HOMIE???? SHIP ME SOME POLLO LOCO UPS... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 10:03 PM~11145121
> *JUST UP IN HERE STARTIN SHIT AGAIN....YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT.... :biggrin:  HOW YOU DOIN OVER IN THE OTHER TIME ZONE HOMIE????  SHIP ME SOME POLLO LOCO UPS... :biggrin:
> *


troublemaker :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 21 2008, 10:03 PM~11145118
> *que rollo Juan? que hay de nuevo.
> *


same ole shit...work and back to work....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 21 2008, 10:01 PM~11145104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ate that shit the other day..went right to sleep afterwards..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 21 2008, 09:59 PM~11145081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. i call bull.. i was in the car sleep!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11145180
> *its the bizznezz.. :biggrin:
> i ate that shit the other day..went right to sleep afterwards..
> *


its called ******-ritis :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 22 2008, 12:06 AM~11145149
> *same ole shit...work and back to work....
> *


cool, same shit here. puro jale! nimodo :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 21 2008, 10:10 PM~11145192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2008, 12:10 AM~11145192
> *whut it do m,y african american friend
> good.. blockin it out.
> 
> ...


keep it up homie, im out.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 21 2008, 11:06 PM~11145146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GET THE #5 TRANQUILIZER MEAL?? HAHA.......THAT SHIT TO CALI LIKE TIMMY CHANS IS TO HTOWN..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11145226
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> YOU GET THE #5 TRANQUILIZER MEAL?? HAHA.......THAT SHIT TO CALI LIKE TIMMY CHANS IS TO HTOWN..... :biggrin:
> *


timmy chans is just okay to me.. but i still eat it bcuz its in the hood.. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 21 2008, 11:10 PM~11145199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE PASA TONY?? YOU EVER SELL THAT LAC?? OR AM I JUST BEHIND?? HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11145231
> *timmy chans is just okay to me.. but i still eat it bcuz its in the hood.. :biggrin:
> *




SSSSHIIIIITTTTT!!! ANYTIME YOU CAN GET SOME PTERADACTYL WINGS AND RICE FOR $2.99, YOU BEST BELIEVE IT'S DA SHIT...... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 10:17 PM~11145258
> *SSSSHIIIIITTTTT!!! ANYTIME YOU CAN GET SOME PTERADACTYL WINGS AND RICE FOR $2.99, YOU BEST BELIEVE IT'S DA SHIT...... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11145218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist..
im chillin, drinkin a coke.. watchin tv


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2008, 10:18 PM~11145281
> *why is it always racist..
> 
> *


bcuz u said it :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i guess


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 21 2008, 11:54 PM~11145033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that i'm writing down.. 


and fuck you..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 21 2008, 11:17 PM~11145264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANY NEW MEMBERS OF THE CROOKED LINE MAFIA>?? SAY I MIGHT BE SPRAYIN THE LAC AND NEED SOME GOLD LEAFING DONE.....I'LL GET AT YOU WHEN MY "INSURANCE CHECK" COMES IN.....HAHA... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2008, 12:27 AM~11145400
> *TELL ME THEM AIN'T SOME BIG ASS WINGS....NO...FK THAT...THEM AIN'T WING......DEM WANGS!!!!!
> 
> ANY NEW MEMBERS OF THE CROOKED LINE MAFIA>?? SAY I MIGHT BE SPRAYIN THE LAC AND NEED SOME GOLD LEAFING DONE.....I'LL GET AT YOU WHEN MY "INSURANCE CHECK" COMES IN.....HAHA... :biggrin:
> *


mayne. big plans with that insurance check.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 11:27 PM~11145399
> *don't get scared.    pussy
> that i'm writing down..
> and fuck you..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THAT'S ALL YOU GOT FAT BOY?? OK OK....I'LL LEAVE YOU ALONE BEFORE YOU THREATEN ME WITH YOU GUN OR HAVE A HEART ATTACK AND SHIT.....CAN'T HAVE THAT, THEY AIN'T FIXED THAT CRANE YET THAT FELL IN HTOWN.....HAHAHAHAHA   

YOU COOL DANNY........CULO!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 21 2008, 10:26 PM~11145389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea they are...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 11:29 PM~11145430
> *mayne.  big plans with that insurance check.
> *



THOUGHT YOU KNEW!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2008, 12:29 AM~11145431
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S ALL YOU GOT FAT BOY?? OK OK....I'LL LEAVE YOU ALONE BEFORE YOU THREATEN ME WITH YOU GUN OR HAVE A HEART ATTACK AND SHIT.....CAN'T HAVE THAT, THEY AIN'T FIXED THAT CRANE YET THAT FELL IN HTOWN.....HAHAHAHAHA
> ...


shit *****, you ain't gonna hurt my feelings. if i ran off and shot every ***** that insulted me, i'd have arthritis trigga finger. also jack off hand so can't have that.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 11:31 PM~11145463
> *shit *****, you ain't gonna hurt my feelings.  if i ran off and shot every ***** that insulted me, i'd have arthritis trigga finger.  also jack off hand so can't have that.
> *



GOOD TO SEE ALL THAT MANTECA DONE SOME GOOD FOR YOUR THICK SKIN!!! AND YOU JUST PUTTIN OUT A LIL TOO MUCH INFO THERE HOMIE.... :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

INDIVIDUALS IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsneil_@Jul 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11145562
> *INDIVIDUALS IN THE HOUSE!!
> *


neil go find you some bizznezz.. :0 did u get the new big fish yet???


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 10:47 PM~11145609
> *neil go find you some bizznezz.. :0 did u get the new big fish yet???
> *


OFCOURSE...... I'M THE MAN duhhh!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsneil_@Jul 21 2008, 10:52 PM~11145647
> *OFCOURSE...... I'M THE MAN duhhh!!!!
> *


ill be there tomorrow to pick mine up... :biggrin:


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

ok


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Jul 21 2008, 04:38 PM~11141215
> *BIG UPS TO ALL THA ACES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2008, 10:27 PM~11145400
> *TELL ME THEM AIN'T SOME BIG ASS WINGS....NO...FK THAT...THEM AIN'T WING......DEM WANGS!!!!!
> 
> ANY NEW MEMBERS OF THE CROOKED LINE MAFIA>?? SAY I MIGHT BE SPRAYIN THE LAC AND NEED SOME GOLD LEAFING DONE.....I'LL GET AT YOU WHEN MY "INSURANCE CHECK" COMES IN.....HAHA... :biggrin:
> *


yea,,im introducing one right now.. just started the body work...

let me know.. i sat you bring it down.. ill lay some patterns on it..



> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2008, 10:31 PM~11145456
> *dont get all butthurt black ass  :uh:
> yea they are...
> *


yesa master!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2008, 11:00 PM~11145698
> *yea,,im introducing one right now.. just started the body work...
> 
> let me know.. i sat you bring it down.. ill lay some patterns on it..
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 21 2008, 10:39 PM~11144393
> *i had a siezure there on opening weekend of that place.  it scares me now
> *


that sucks i feel your pain


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

85 EL CAMINO "LA CHANCLA LS" PROJECT HOPPER *(SOLD)*

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 22 2008, 01:40 AM~11145942
> *85 EL CAMINO "LA CHANCLA LS" PROJECT HOPPER (SOLD)
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2008, 12:15 AM~11145240
> *IT'S WHAT THE WHITE FOLKS PUT IN THE CHICKEN TO MAKE YA'LL SLOW.....HAHA
> 
> SUP WIT IT SIC???
> ...


something like that, lets just say its sold. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 21 2008, 07:13 PM~11142454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


foo lost some weight?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2008, 12:29 AM~11145431
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THAT'S ALL YOU GOT FAT BOY?? OK OK....I'LL LEAVE YOU ALONE BEFORE YOU THREATEN ME WITH YOU GUN OR HAVE A HEART ATTACK AND SHIT.....CAN'T HAVE THAT, CULO!!!</span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 22 2008, 01:48 AM~11146010
> *:biggrin:
> *


comprate una casa buey. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

round 6!!

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Devious Sixty8, mac2lac*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 22 2008, 12:40 AM~11145942
> *85 EL CAMINO "LA CHANCLA LS" PROJECT HOPPER (SOLD)
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Jul 22 2008, 12:48 AM~11146010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ain't right.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2008, 08:24 AM~11146722
> *don't know how you ballers do it......
> 
> you ain't right.......
> ...


that's how "ballers" do it. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

when is la sad eyes going out to the ghey club again?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 07:26 AM~11146731
> *when is la sad eyes going out to the ghey club again?
> 
> 
> ...







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 21 2008, 11:40 PM~11145942
> *85 EL CAMINO "LA CHANCLA LS" PROJECT HOPPER (SOLD)
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 06:26 AM~11146731
> *when is la sad eyes going out to the ghey club again?
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RACK :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 07:40 AM~11146770
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> NICE RACK  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 22 2008, 06:44 AM~11146795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i see latin like em NICE RACKS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 08:40 AM~11146770
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> NICE RACK  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 08:50 AM~11146810
> *i see latin like em NICE RACKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
/\
8================D *********************
/\


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hatin


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP FELLAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2008, 09:14 AM~11146897
> *WASSUP FELLAS
> *


what's up nick. having a bbq sunday. swing by if you are in the neighborhood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 09:02 AM~11146855
> *hatin
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 07:02 AM~11146855
> *hatin
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 07:20 AM~11146929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 09:22 AM~11146941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 

DON'T YOU HAVE SOME WORK TO BE DOING........ :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 07:20 AM~11146929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LATINN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=aci...showuser%3D8165


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 09:30 AM~11146971
> *LATINN
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 09:30 AM~11146972
> *http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=aci...showuser%3D8165
> *


http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=aci...ssive&url=http%

not clicking that shit, son.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 07:29 AM~11146970
> *:uh:
> 
> DON'T YOU HAVE SOME WORK TO BE DOING........ :twak:
> *


just finish mounting a tire for this chick who came to the shop in nothing but a long Tshirt i think she has just woke up. :biggrin:mayne im going to try to hit on dat when she comes back to pick her car up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 09:32 AM~11146981
> *just finish mounting a tired for this chick who came to the shop in nothing but a long Tshirt i think she has just woke up.  :biggrin:
> *


with painted white walls?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 09:32 AM~11146981
> *just finish mounting a tire for this chick who came to the shop in nothing but a long Tshirt i think she has just woke up.  :biggrin:mayne im going to try to hit on dat when she comes back to pick her car up.
> *


 :0 

DID YOU DROP SCREW DRIVER ON FLOOR TO PICK UP TO GET A PEAK........ :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness! :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 22 2008, 07:33 AM~11146984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: good idea :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DONT FORGET LOOKING FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE TACO CABANA ON WESTHEIMER AND WILCRES BETWWEN 9 and 10 PM . BE DERRRR


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 22 2008, 09:41 AM~11147047
> *Craziness! :roflmao:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 09:44 AM~11147886
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 09:45 AM~11147896
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :around:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 07:54 PM~11142311
> ****** said Doctor Auto..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 09:47 AM~11147914
> *:around:
> *


are u ready homie ?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 09:51 AM~11147961
> *are u ready homie ?
> *


always :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow u at work??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 09:58 AM~11148054
> *streetshow u at work??
> *


yes sirr


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 10:01 AM~11148094
> *yes sirr
> *


imma stop by in a minute


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 10:03 AM~11148110
> *imma stop by in a minute
> *


  bring sum lunch beshhh :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 10:04 AM~11148130
> * bring sum lunch beshhh  :biggrin:
> *


u da man wit all da money foo :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 10:05 AM~11148143
> *u da man wit all da money foo :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 12:09 PM~11148183
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


La Chancla = $$$


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *Lord Goofy, streetshow, 2000 TOWNCAR*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 08:05 AM~11147162
> *DONT FORGET LOOKING FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE TACO CABANA ON WESTHEIMER AND WILCRES BETWWEN 9 and 10 PM . BE DERRRR
> *



10 4 Brotha just got my new regulator in and refilled my helium bottles, ready for saturday night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421160


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## houtex (Apr 24, 2008)

around how much would i be lookin at spaendin to get someone else to reinforce the frame on my car


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ole boy back at the bar again?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 12:09 PM~11148183
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


FOOL YOU LYING YOU HAVE MONEY........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 01:40 PM~11149178
> *ole boy back at the bar again?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 22 2008, 09:41 AM~11147047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


least you can tell, you step ahead of latin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 02:02 PM~11149396
> *:uh:
> least you can tell,  you step ahead of latin.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 08:17 AM~11146913
> *what's up nick.  having a bbq sunday.  swing by if you are in the neighborhood.
> *


 Will do, will be.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2008, 02:18 PM~11149561
> *Will do, will be.
> *


orale, around 3pm.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 01:20 PM~11149578
> *orale, around 3pm.
> *


Do i need to bring anything???


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2008, 02:24 PM~11149619
> *Do i need to bring anything???
> *


nah. will have the food & drinks.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 02:31 PM~11149690
> *nah.  will have the food & drinks.
> *


bawlin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 22 2008, 02:40 PM~11149776
> *bawlin
> *


nah, hospitality.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 02:41 PM~11149790
> *nah, hospitality.
> *


I DIDN'T GET INVITE............ :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:46 PM~11149837
> *I DIDN'T GET INVITE............ :twak:
> *


maybe your kind ain't welcome


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:46 PM~11149837
> *I DIDN'T GET INVITE............ :twak:
> *


last time i did you were planning on dropping off your kids :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 22 2008, 03:02 PM~11149989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dusty Rhodes!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WHO WAS THE PERSON THAT WAS SELLING SOME 20s OR 22s on here? I tried going back through the pages but no luck. I know it was recently


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 22 2008, 03:31 PM~11150323
> *WHO WAS THE PERSON THAT WAS SELLING SOME 20s OR 22s on here? I tried going back through the pages but no luck. I know it was recently
> *


THEY WERE SOLD.......!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11149976
> *last time i did you were planning on dropping off your kids  :uh:
> *


AT LEAST I WAS COMING FOR A SHORT STAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 22 2008, 03:31 PM~11150323
> *WHO WAS THE PERSON THAT WAS SELLING SOME 20s OR 22s on here? I tried going back through the pages but no luck. I know it was recently
> *


texas bowties, sold already


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 01:35 PM~11150359
> *THEY WERE SOLD.......!
> *



I guess you bought them huh! Oh well my homie was looking for some and I was going to check them out oh well.


I HAVE SOME 20 INCH SPOKES CANDY BLUE 4-SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 22 2008, 03:36 PM~11150378
> *I guess you bought them huh! Oh well my homie was looking for some and I was going to check them out oh well.
> I HAVE SOME 20 INCH SPOKES CANDY BLUE 4-SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED
> *


:nono: 

I DON'T RIDE 20'S...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jul 22 2008, 12:30 PM~11149686
> *
> *


yall gunna bring out ne rides sat??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:46 PM~11149837
> *I DIDN'T GET INVITE............ :twak:
> *


no blackys allowed :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 22 2008, 03:57 PM~11150617
> *no ****** allowed, he has pets that don't want to disappear.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 04:01 PM~11150676
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :dunno: :yes:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 04:01 PM~11150676
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. Sic done drew the line now.. he put a frenched in crooked license plate on El Sicko. :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 22 2008, 10:11 AM~11148203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: EL MARIO ALMADA DE HOUSTON


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:17 PM~11150808
> *mayne..    Sic done drew the lone..  he put a frenched in crooked license plate on El Sicko.  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 22 2008, 01:31 PM~11150323
> *WHO WAS THE PERSON THAT WAS SELLING SOME 20s OR 22s on here? I tried going back through the pages but no luck. I know it was recently
> *


homie is sellin some 22 inch blades...chrome is flawless and has brand new tires... guess he is upgrading to 24's so selling these. not my style but throwin them out there. think he askin $1,100


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 04:19 PM~11150834
> *homie is sellin some 22 inch blades...chrome is flawless and has brand new tires... guess he is upgrading to 24's so selling these. not my style but throwin them out there. think he askin $1,100
> *


THOUGHT YOU WAS GOING TO GET THEM TO PUT ON THE 63...........


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:21 PM~11150846
> *THOUGHT YOU WAS GOING TO GET THEM TO PUT ON THE 63...........
> *


 :nono: BLVD ACES IS A TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! :biggrin: 


will be putting up these for sale after Aug. 2nd... 13X7 Roadstars...all adapters and knockoffs...complete... chrome is in great shape with no rust (dirty in pic) tires are also in great shape...decided to go all OG for 2008 on tha vert


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 04:19 PM~11150833
> *:uh:
> *


sic is your offspring.. think its your duty to set em straight.. crooked license plate is a fould.. hope you have plans to decipline him for that.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 04:32 PM~11150952
> *:nono: BLVD ACES IS A TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER CAR CLUB! :biggrin:
> will be putting up these for sale after Aug. 2nd... 13X7 Roadstars...all adapters and knockoffs...complete... chrome is in great shape with no rust (dirty in pic) tires are also in great shape...decided to go all OG for 2008 on tha vert
> 
> ...


 :0 

HOW MUCH???? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 04:35 PM~11150991
> *:0
> 
> HOW MUCH???? :uh:
> *


more then your blk ass has


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:35 PM~11150991
> *:0
> 
> HOW MUCH???? :uh:
> *


DJ LATIN ONE STEP AHEAD OF YOU :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11151007
> *DJ LATIN ONE STEP AHEAD OF YOU :0
> *


he gonna resell em + sentimental value


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:34 PM~11150972
> *sic is your offspring..  think its your duty to set em straight..    crooked license plate is a fould..    hope you have plans to decipline him for that.
> *


HE'S BEING AND OUTKAST BE HAVING THE CROOKED LINE MAFIA NOT STARTING THE CROOKED LICENSE PLATE MAFIA........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 02:37 PM~11151017
> *he gonna resell em + sentimental value
> *


I dont know im pretty attached to them also :tears: 





:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:36 PM~11151002
> *more then your blk ass has
> *


YOU CAN ONLY AFFORD THAT NASTY ASS WING & MORE SHIT SO GO SUCK ON A CHICKEN BONE AND USE THAT SHIT FOR A TOOTH PICK....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:17 PM~11150808
> *mayne..    Sic done drew the line now..  he put a frenched in crooked license plate on El Sicko.  :ugh:
> *


snitch


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11151007
> *DJ LATIN ONE STEP AHEAD OF YOU :0
> *


STILL DON'T MEANS HIS READY TO BUY.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11151007
> *DJ LATIN ONE STEP AHEAD OF YOU :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 04:40 PM~11151044
> *I dont know im pretty attached to them also  :tears:
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:41 PM~11151058
> *STILL DON'T MEANS HIS READY TO BUY.......
> *


All this time ive ever known latin ive come to learn that he dont play or is he a tire kicker...when he says he wants something better believe he will have it.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 04:17 PM~11150820
> *:uh: that money is already invested on EL DINERO gettting sum interior work :0
> :biggrin:   what it do
> invite them Boys from LATIN CARTEL
> ...


que rollo homie!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 04:43 PM~11151080
> *All this time ive ever known latin ive come to learn that he dont play or is he a tire kicker...when he says he wants something better believe he will have it.
> *


CORRECT. I GUESS THAT PRICE IS GOING TO BE INFLATED AFTER HE GET'S THEM......... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 04:45 PM~11151099
> *CORRECT. I GUESS THAT PRICE IS GOING TO BE INFLATED AFTER HE GET'S THEM......... :0
> *


nah, they'd go on the blue regal just for the hell of it since i don't like steelies.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:45 PM~11151099
> *CORRECT. I GUESS THAT PRICE IS GOING TO BE INFLATED AFTER HE GET'S THEM......... :0
> *


hows tha ride commin?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 04:43 PM~11151080
> *All this time ive ever known latin ive come to learn that he dont play or is he a tire kicker...when he says he wants something better believe he will have it.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 22 2008, 02:47 PM~11151123
> *
> *


que rollo loco?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 04:47 PM~11151116
> *nah, they'd go on the blue regal just for the hell of it since i don't like steelies.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 04:47 PM~11151119
> *hows tha ride commin?
> *


SOLD IT TO STREET SHOW YESTERDAY.......... :tears:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:51 PM~11151165
> *SOLD IT TO STREET SHOW YESTERDAY.......... :tears:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 04:52 PM~11151184
> *:twak:
> *


NOT LIKE YOU HAD MONEY IN HAND TO HURRY UP AND BUY...... :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 22 2008, 02:32 PM~11150952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Sitting On MY DRIVEWAY ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 02:58 PM~11151243
> *:0 nice wheels homito  if i had an oldshool
> And DUDES WITH NICE RACKS
> q onda my crazy brother
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 04:58 PM~11151243
> *:0 nice wheels homito  if i had an oldshool
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW WHERE SOME OLD SKOOL RIDES AT FOR SALE............  


:yessad:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:54 PM~11151194
> *NOT LIKE YOU HAD MONEY IN HAND TO HURRY UP AND BUY...... :uh:
> *


u never told me u were selln :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11151267
> *I KNOW WHERE SOME OLD SKOOL RIDES AT FOR SALE............
> :yessad:
> *


we gona take a crusie over derr one of this days got to ge my own shop first


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 03:01 PM~11151267
> *I KNOW WHERE SOME OLD SKOOL RIDES AT FOR SALE............
> :yessad:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 05:03 PM~11151286
> *u never told me u were selln :buttkick:
> *


I POSTED THAT SHIT UP ON HERE MONTHS AGO......... :buttkick:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 03:03 PM~11151287
> *we gona take a crusie  over derr one of this days got to ge my own shop first
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 05:04 PM~11151297
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I'M TALKING ABOUT:

58
64'S TWO AND FOOR DOOR
67 4 DOOR
60 WAGON
62 4 DOOR
55 BELAIR AND 4 DOOR WAGON
50'S BOMBS

AND OTHERS........... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 03:05 PM~11151306
> *I POSTED THAT SHIT UP ON HERE MONTHS AGO......... :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 05:03 PM~11151287
> *we gona take a crusie  over derr one of this days got to ge my own shop first
> *


LET ME KNOW I WENT BY THERE SUNDAY ON THE WAY BACK TO HOUSTON......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 05:07 PM~11151339
> *:0  :loco:
> *


BETTER TO ROAD TRIP AND SEARCH........ :twak:EVEN MADE TOPIC ABOUT IT.... :rant:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 03:07 PM~11151332
> *I'M TALKING ABOUT:
> 
> 58
> ...


want a 58 two door, i got you covered. solid body..missing few trim.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 03:04 PM~11151297
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


trade u all my hoodoos for it and throw the roadsters :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11151324
> *:yes:
> *


one stop shop :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 05:13 PM~11151395
> *want a 58 two door, i got you covered. solid body..missing few trim.
> *


I KNOW WERE ONE FOR SALE AT ALSO....... :0 THE CARS THAT I LIST ARE ALL FOR SALE AT A MUFFLER SHOP I FOUND......  

IF I GET ANOTHER RIDE I WANT A 49 CHEVY DELUXE...... :worship:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 03:16 PM~11151425
> *trade u all my hoodoos for it and throw the roadsters  :biggrin:
> *


its a bucket you dont need it...AC broke, you know them brawds from colorados need they AC so there make up wont mess up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 05:19 PM~11151465
> *its a bucket you dont need it...AC broke, you know them brawds from colorados need they AC so there make up wont mess up
> *


HE'S HOODOO'S HAVE A/C....... hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 03:21 PM~11151484
> *HE'S HOODOO'S HAVE A/C....... hno:
> *


yup thats why he dont need my hoodoo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 05:23 PM~11151504
> *yup thats why he dont need my hoodoo
> *


I GUESS HE WANTS TO SEE THEM SWEAT OTHER THEN ON STAGE........... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 03:23 PM~11151508
> *I GUESS HE WANTS TO SEE THEM SWEAT OTHER THEN ON STAGE........... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 22 2008, 03:19 PM~11151465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  yes sirr


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is the tre a factory a/c car, or aftermarket a/c.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 03:31 PM~11151590
> *i take care of that  :0
> :biggrin:  yes sirr all my hoodoos blowing ice  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THA ICEMAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2008, 03:33 PM~11151609
> *is the tre a factory a/c car, or aftermarket a/c.
> *


factory...was working right before last owner removed it...so mostly all complete for exception of compressor and few parts...

might have to pay tim at last minute a visit see whats missin so i can gather up parts and take it to streetshow's shop and make it blow ice!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 03:17 PM~11151434
> *one stop shop  :0  :0  :0
> *


  but that name already takn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ain't everybodys low blowing cold a/c? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 02:17 PM~11150808
> *mayne..    Sic done drew the line now..  he put a frenched in crooked license plate on El Sicko.  :ugh:
> *


lol..
post da pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11151696
> *ain't everybodys low blowing cold a/c?    :dunno:
> *


speakin of ac.

what do i need again street show..

a something valve and ???

im forgetfull


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11151696
> *ain't everybodys low blowing cold a/c?    :dunno:
> *


nope not mine


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2008, 05:42 PM~11151699
> *lol..
> post da pic
> *


NO!! thats a foul..for real.. i might get penalized just for posting the pic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 05:43 PM~11151712
> *nope not mine
> *


 :uh: sorry to hear that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 03:35 PM~11151634
> *factory...was working right before last owner removed it...so mostly all complete for exception of compressor and few parts...
> 
> might have to pay tim at last minute a visit see whats missin so i can gather up parts and take it to streetshow's shop and make it blow ice!
> *


man the tre is looking good. makes me want to steer away from getting my 60 rag


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 03:44 PM~11151728
> *:uh:  sorry to hear that
> *


dont worry i just drop the top and cool off


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 22 2008, 05:44 PM~11151730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 03:43 PM~11151714
> *NO!!    thats a foul..for real.. i might get penalized just for posting the pic.
> *


you kept callin me and dave mini truckers..
now make your mind up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2008, 03:44 PM~11151730
> *man the tre is looking good. makes me want to steer away from getting my 60 rag
> *


not gon sell you the tre jus because ill like to see a sick ass 60 vert ridin around tearin up the streets of htown. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2008, 03:46 PM~11151744
> *you kept callin me and dave mini truckers..
> now make your mind up
> *


devious bought a mini???? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 03:47 PM~11151761
> *devious bought a mini???? :0
> *


overside mini... you know that ***** cant fit, he talkin about me puttin a crooked lisence plate on the elco


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2008, 03:48 PM~11151767
> *overside mini... you know that ***** cant fit, he talkin about me puttin a crooked lisence plate on the elco
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 03:47 PM~11151754
> *not gon sell you the tre jus because ill like to see a sick ass 60 vert ridin around tearin up the streets of htown. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2008, 05:48 PM~11151767
> *overside mini... you know that ***** cant fit, he talkin about me puttin a crooked lisence plate on the elco
> *


no need to. once he hops in the bish the whole car will be crooked.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2008, 03:52 PM~11151811
> *no need to.  once he hops in the bish the whole car will be crooked.
> *


Sittin' Sidewayz!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2008, 05:46 PM~11151744
> *you kept callin me and dave mini truckers..
> now make your mind up
> *


yeah..but dave's a lost cause.. he saw mi vida loca too many times..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 05:54 PM~11151821
> *Sittin' Sidewayz!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 03:54 PM~11151826
> *yeah..but dave's a lost cause..  he saw mi vida loca too many times..
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj-jd6S0ncA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 06:09 PM~11151973
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj-jd6S0ncA
> *


"the man" has youtube blocked at work. :angry: 


reminds me.. i'm did a day trade so i'll be working saturday getting out at 9pm.. so see ya'll ****** at taco cabana.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:10 PM~11151989
> *"the man" has youtube blocked at work.  :angry:
> reminds me..  i'm did a day trade so i'll be working saturday getting out at 9pm.. so see ya'll ****** at taco cabana.
> *


got tha 68 ready?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 05:11 PM~11151994
> *got tha 68 ready?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

best joke i heard all day

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 06:11 PM~11151994
> *got tha 68 ready?
> *


yeah.. gonna get it UPS'd over there :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:22 PM~11152130
> *yeah.. gonna get it UPS'd over there  :uh:
> *


where is it had? tought u had it runnin?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 22 2008, 03:52 PM~11151811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boys dont know.. big pimp doing thangs to that 68


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 06:23 PM~11152140
> *where is it had? tought u had it runnin?
> *


it is.. running cold a/c.. but tags both bad, no insurance, and my drivers license expired.. got warrants.. so i aint taking no chances. 


but a/c blowin cold!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:25 PM~11152163
> *it is..  running cold a/c.. but tags both bad, no insurance,  and my drivers license expired.. got warrants..  so i aint taking no chances.
> but a/c blowin cold!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

besides some stupid fk has his trailer blocking in 68


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:27 PM~11152178
> *besides some stupid fk has his trailer blocking in 68
> *


how much?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lowrider Placas, ROLLIN LUXURY, rug442, 2000 TOWNCAR

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 09:02 AM~11146855
> *hatin
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 06:38 PM~11152292
> *how much?
> *


dunno, alot of sentimental value


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 02:17 PM~11150820
> *:uh: that money is already invested on EL DINERO gettting sum interior work :0
> :biggrin:   what it do
> invite them Boys from LATIN CARTEL
> ...




:nono:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2008, 10:27 PM~11145399
> *don't get scared.    pussy
> 
> *


stfu chunks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11152819
> *stfu  chunks
> *


fk you.. hear my uncle have big bash when he moves in his new house.. hope you got your ricky martin shirt ready. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2008, 03:43 PM~11151710
> *speakin of ac.
> 
> what do i need again street show..
> ...


expanssion valve dryer and manifold line


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 22 2008, 06:32 PM~11152745
> *:nono:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 07:51 PM~11152925
> *expanssion valve dryer and manifold line
> *


i call b/s $5 fitting from autozone and a can of the r2d2 shyt.. bet it blows ice cold.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2008, 03:17 PM~11150820
> *:uh: that money is already invested on EL DINERO gettting sum interior work :0
> :biggrin:   what it do
> invite them Boys from LATIN CARTEL
> ...


sorry homie have some other plans for SAT...if not u kno LATIN CARTEL would be there.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 22 2008, 08:25 PM~11153244
> *sorry homie have some other plans for SAT...if not u kno LATIN CARTEL would be there.........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 06:31 PM~11153292
> *:uh:
> *


Do you live here? I don't care when I log in, here you are. Grandma got any enchiladas?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INIMITABLE, 84 BLAZER, *RA-RA*, SlowNLow, *sic713*
Sup Bitches!  :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:00 PM~11153580
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INIMITABLE, 84 BLAZER, RA-RA, SlowNLow, sic713
> Sup Bitches!  :biggrin:
> *



what it do homie?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

where the fuck u been?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 22 2008, 09:02 PM~11153602
> *where the fuck u been?
> *


layin low been takin care of something with da family!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11153580
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: INIMITABLE, 84 BLAZER, RA-RA, SlowNLow, sic713
> Sup Bitches!  :biggrin:
> *


chillin dawg


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 22 2008, 08:40 PM~11153366
> *Do you live here?  I don't care when I log in, here you are.  Grandma got any enchiladas?
> *


naw, she don't cook. but i'll let you make me some.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 22 2008, 06:14 PM~11153146
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:twak: DONT DO IT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 22 2008, 02:12 PM~11150773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  since i aint got no car i thought i'd post some pics of cars i like.......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

C U SATURDAY :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 22 2008, 06:15 PM~11153152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is always next saturday


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 05:49 PM~11152903
> *fk you..      hear my uncle have big bash when he moves in his new house.. hope you got your ricky martin shirt ready.    :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin: 

CALI RYDAH :thumbsdown:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:27 PM~11152178
> *besides some stupid fk has his trailer blocking in 68
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 22 2008, 11:04 PM~11154879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:scrutinize: are you the stupid fk?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 04:27 PM~11152178
> *besides some stupid fk has his trailer blocking in 68
> *


if all goes well, ill be using that trailer to go to new mexico real soon


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2008, 11:10 PM~11154937
> *if all goes well, ill be using that trailer to go to new mexico real soon
> *


 :0 LV???????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 22 2008, 11:01 PM~11154855
> *:cheesy:
> *



mamalo'in again puto? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11154943
> *:0 LV???????
> *


im tryin...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2008, 11:15 PM~11154983
> *im tryin...
> *


good luck homie be nice seein that car in htown...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11154925
> *:scrutinize: are you the stupid fk?
> *


nope


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11154998
> *good luck homie be nice seein that car in htown...
> *


i wouldnt bust it out til its triple black. , or triple red, one of the other...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11154948
> *mamalo'in again puto? :uh:
> *


hater


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 22 2008, 10:29 PM~11154490
> * since i aint got no car i thought i'd post some pics of cars i like.......
> *


you always do anyway


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2008, 11:21 PM~11155048
> *i wouldnt bust it out til its triple black. , or triple red, one of the other...
> *


damn, im considering doin my ride black or keepin it red...tough decisions...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11154948
> *mamalo'in again puto? :uh:
> *


dont know how you fk with james coney island.. gave me the shits..


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 22 2008, 11:25 PM~11155103
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 22 2008, 09:03 PM~11154873
> *uffin:
> 
> CALI RYDAH  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 12:16 AM~11155553
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



what up suxa?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 22 2008, 09:25 PM~11155103
> *:nicoderm:
> *


que onda BRILLOSO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Aqui no es cantina pero si salen pedos


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy
:uh: :loco: :wave:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200, leave a message we will call you back.

Website-www.Lowriderplacas.com


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 06:25 PM~11152163
> *it is..  running cold a/c.. but tags both bad, no insurance,  and my drivers license expired.. got warrants..  so i aint taking no chances.
> but a/c blowin cold!!
> *


PUSSY........I DID THAT ON A DAILY BASES AND DROVE THE CAR BACK AND FORTH TO DALLAS.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 23 2008, 08:12 AM~11156853
> *Aqui no es cantina pero si salen pedos
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

my cutty,
sup ready for sat mario ? :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 23 2008, 08:29 AM~11157605
> *my cutty,
> sup ready for sat mario ? :0
> *


whos hopping first cuz i don't want any exuses!! i just want to hop :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 08:33 AM~11157641
> *whos hopping first cuz i don't want any exuses!! i just want to hop :biggrin:
> *


will see whwho shows up but fuck it dawg is all for fun lets not start with the same BS again i know u itching to hit the switch. just come and do what u do :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 23 2008, 08:36 AM~11157661
> *will see whwho shows up but fuck it dawg is all for fun lets not start with the same BS again i know u itching to hit the switch. just come and do what u do  :biggrin:
> *


i like what i do cuz its fun! :biggrin: i know we dont win them all  but if i can take a double or a single its all worth it :thumbsup: like i said i dont have any exuses for no one!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 08:40 AM~11157693
> *i like what i do cuz its fun! :biggrin: i know we dont win them all   but if i can take a double or a single its all worth it :thumbsup: like i said i dont have any exuses for no one!! :biggrin:
> *


orale thats the way it should be homie echale chingasos wey :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 10:33 AM~11157641
> *whos hopping first cuz i don't want any exuses!! i just want to hop :biggrin:
> *


ddeezzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 09:05 AM~11157863
> *ddeezzzzz  nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

So tired!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 22 2008, 10:35 PM~11155706
> *what up suxa?
> *


what up bish??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Lady_Ace*, mac2lac, my cutty

WHAT UP? EVERYTHING COOL FROM THE OTHER DAY???


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 23 2008, 12:11 PM~11158276
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lady_Ace, mac2lac, my cutty
> 
> ...


:yes: :biggrin: You gonna go saturday?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:17 AM~11158327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I"LL BE THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 23 2008, 12:14 PM~11158305
> *:yes:  :biggrin: You gonna go saturday?
> *


COOL. I SAW THAT YOU HAD TO BURN OUT MONDAY. JUST WONDERING. YEP I'LL BE THERE........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 10:18 AM~11158336
> *I"LL BE THERE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 10:05 AM~11157863
> *ddeezzzzz  nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


Mexican Jumping Beans


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 23 2008, 10:24 AM~11158398
> *Mexican Jumping Beans
> *


wut up HEX


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 23 2008, 12:18 PM~11158338
> *COOL. I SAW THAT YOU HAD TO BURN OUT MONDAY. JUST WONDERING. YEP I'LL BE THERE........
> *


yeah I had somthin else to take care of before it got later didnt get a chance to say bye sorry


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:17 AM~11158327
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x222222222 We will be there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 23 2008, 12:35 PM~11158475
> *yeah I had somthin else to take care of before it got later didnt get a chance to say bye sorry
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 01:51 PM~11159130
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 11:59 AM~11159213
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where devious...
sorry ass ***** said he want me to put a 5th on top of his trunk.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 03:14 PM~11159966
> *where devious...
> sorry ass ***** said he want me to put a 5th on top of his trunk.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


said i'd pay you in watermelon :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 01:59 PM~11159213
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 01:14 PM~11159966
> *where devious...
> sorry ass ***** said he want me to put a 5th on top of his trunk.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OR A QUEER WITH A NICE RACK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 23 2008, 03:59 PM~11160468
> *OR A QUEER WITH A NICE RACK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh:


ya'll ****** so immature


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 02:02 PM~11160490
> *:uh:
> ya'll ****** so immature
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 23 2008, 03:40 PM~11160282
> *
> *


wuz up pac?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 05:02 PM~11161046
> *wuz up pac?
> *


CHILLIN.......... :nicoderm:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2008, 11:25 PM~11155095
> *dont know how you fk with james coney island.. gave me the shits..
> *



ha. i always got da shits. jus got used to it :biggrin: 

had coney island last night, the one on westheimer by the galleria. 2 coneys, coke, and a chili pie....

and i had it over the weekend too. tonight is family nite, kids eat free. hmmm......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 03:16 PM~11161164
> *ha.  i always got da shits.  jus got used to it :biggrin:
> 
> had coney island last night, the one on westheimer by the galleria.  2 coneys, coke, and a chili pie....
> ...


 :uh: :uh: the VATOS HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11161164
> *ha.  i always got da shits.  jus got used to it :biggrin:
> 
> had coney island last night, the one on westheimer by the galleria.  2 coneys, coke, and a chili pie....
> ...


 :uh: fk james coney island.. wings are where its at.


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

We wanted to take a moment to thank everyone for making this year’s 1st annual Grill and Chill a success. This includes car clubs, shops, individuals and most of all the cook-off team because without them there would have been a lot of hungry people. There were over 2,000 people and about 350 custom/classic cars from all over Houston area. There was also support from DFW and other parts of Texas – thanks for making the trip. The picnic t-shirt sales were great! The profit from the shirts helped provide the money for the hydraulic competition, the $850 raffle money, and most of all the FREE food and drinks. Although this first picnic took a lot of hard work and preparation, hopefully with the same support and teamwork we can make next year’s show bigger and better!

Sincerely,
Latin Kustoms (Pasadena, TX)
And
Last Minute Customs 

Here are some pictures from the show:

http://lastminutecustoms.com/grill_&_chill.htm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11161355
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 23 2008, 01:37 PM~11160260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owned


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 23 2008, 05:28 PM~11161249
> *:uh:  :uh: the VATOS HOOD  :biggrin:
> *



well i used to hit the one on fondren, but they closed that hoe. its 'jones fried chicken' now :angry: 

there's also one in meyerland plaza, one on 59S right past the beltway, one on highway 6 and westheimer, 45 right by northline, 45 by gulfgate, the one on 290 that the spy pics of me and dave were taken at, 1960 in humble, 1960 in willowbrook :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 23 2008, 03:59 PM~11160468
> *OR A QUEER WITH A NICE RACK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 06:36 PM~11161746
> *well i used to hit the one on fondren, but they closed that hoe.  its 'jones fried chicken' now :angry:
> 
> there's also one in meyerland plaza, one on 59S right past the beltway, one on highway 6 and westheimer, 45 right by northline, 45 by gulfgate, the one on 290 that the spy pics of me and dave were taken at, 1960 in humble, 1960 in willowbrook :biggrin:
> *


don't forget the one on spencer & burke in Pasadena.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone by this lac, already


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 23 2008, 11:36 AM~11158041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol cheap ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 07:01 PM~11161963
> *x2 :happysad:
> lol cheap ass!! :biggrin:
> *


how's the new job?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11161351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 04:51 PM~11161875
> *don't forget the one on spencer & burke in Pasadena.
> *


also 45s and edgebrook


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:02 PM~11161977
> *how's the new job?
> *


less stress more money :cheesy: the only down fall is no more company vehicle and its in LaPort :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 23 2008, 03:28 PM~11161249
> *:uh:  :uh: the VATOS HOOD  :biggrin:
> *


i got the dryer and the filter shit... orpus tube or whateva its called..
im lookin for a manifold line.. brand new is 100 bucks.. so fuck that..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 07:05 PM~11162003
> *less stress more money :cheesy: the only down fall is no more company vehicle and its in LaPort :happysad:
> *


damn man, i work in la porte. no more freeway time for me to get to work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 07:04 PM~11161994
> *also 45s and edgebrook
> *


when did they put that one? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:08 PM~11162033
> *damn man, i work in la porte.  no more freeway time for me to get to work.
> *


40 mile one way for me :biggrin: no biggie the job makes up for it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 07:10 PM~11162047
> *40 mile one way for me :biggrin: no biggie the job makes up for it
> *


this side of town is booming with work. i waited 17 years to finally get a job on this side to where it takes me 8 minutes to get to work and also get paid.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:16 PM~11162101
> *this side of town is booming with work.  i waited 17 years to finally get a job on this side to where it takes me 8 minutes to get to work and also get paid.
> *


this is all I look at all day :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 07:16 PM~11162115
> *this is all I look at all day :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


short dog, you and me work in the same area. hook up for lunch one day. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:19 PM~11162133
> *short dog, you and me work in the same area.  hook up for lunch one day.  :biggrin:
> *


  cool I dont have ur new #  send a text w/out poo plz :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Jul 23 2008, 04:36 PM~11161746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool i think i got one i ll check on my G BODY BOX tomorrow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 07:21 PM~11162150
> * cool I dont have ur new #  send a text w/out poo plz :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *streetshow*

que onda mr. canyoubemiespaciofriendplz.com :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SO SINCE WE ON THE SUBJECT OF CHALLENGING PEOPLE ID LIKE TO CHALLENGE ALL THE HOUSTON RIDERS TO BUILD A CLEAN CAR. IM NOT TALKING SWIMMIN POOL PAINT AND CHINA RIMS. IM TALKING ABOUT CLEAN SHIT PULLIN UP CLEAN TAKIN PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE "LIKE EVERY PLAYER SHOULD"


FIRST ONE TO THE CHROME SHOP WINS.


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 23 2008, 05:09 PM~11162042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me know what you find..ill be looking for one too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11162354
> *SO SINCE WE ON THE SUBJECT OF CHALLENGING PEOPLE ID LIKE TO CHALLENGE ALL THE HOUSTON RIDERS TO BUILD A CLEAN CAR. IM NOT TALKING SWIMMIN POOL PAINT AND CHINA RIMS. IM TALKING ABOUT CLEAN SHIT PULLIN UP CLEAN TAKIN PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE "LIKE EVERY PLAYER SHOULD"
> FIRST ONE TO THE CHROME SHOP WINS.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why you think im bustin my ass on this body work..
im coming correct.. thats for sure.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 05:45 PM~11162371
> *why you think im bustin my ass on this body work..
> im coming correct.. thats for sure.
> *


COOL , SO FAR YOU IN FIRST PLACE... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 07:44 PM~11162366
> *been there for years.. since i can remember..
> *


damn all that time fiending for some good food in the area and didn't know that shit was there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

AND ANOTHER CHALLENGE I HAVE FOR THE HOUSTON TOPIC IS FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE WHO DONT HAVE A CAR, LETS BUILD ONE. SEEMS LIKE THERES A BUNCH OF PPL IN HERE WITH NO CAR, EVEN SOME OF MY HOMIES IN HERE AINT GOT NO CAR, SO STEP YOUR GAME UP ALREADY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 08:05 PM~11162522
> *AND ANOTHER CHALLENGE I HAVE FOR THE HOUSTON TOPIC IS FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE WHO DONT HAVE A CAR, LETS BUILD ONE.  SEEMS LIKE THERES A BUNCH OF PPL IN HERE WITH NO CAR, EVEN SOME OF MY HOMIES IN HERE AINT GOT NO CAR, SO STEP YOUR GAME UP ALREADY.
> *


so you mean a car with more than just rims/paint and calling it a lowrider?

i'm up for that challenge, just waiting for the regal to be hauled in from east tx.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 23 2008, 05:50 PM~11162406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. right next to the ritz..
and the porn store.. :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 07:01 PM~11161963
> *x2 :happysad:
> lol cheap ass!! :biggrin:
> *





i dont drive a truck fool :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11162354
> *SO SINCE WE ON THE SUBJECT OF CHALLENGING PEOPLE ID LIKE TO CHALLENGE ALL THE HOUSTON RIDERS TO BUILD A CLEAN CAR. IM NOT TALKING SWIMMIN POOL PAINT AND CHINA RIMS. IM TALKING ABOUT CLEAN SHIT PULLIN UP CLEAN TAKIN PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE "LIKE EVERY PLAYER SHOULD"
> FIRST ONE TO THE CHROME SHOP WINS.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW MAYNE HERE GOES PT.7234957823 HOUSTON NOVELA.......



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 06:05 PM~11162522
> *AND ANOTHER CHALLENGE I HAVE FOR THE HOUSTON TOPIC IS FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE WHO DONT HAVE A CAR, LETS BUILD ONE.  SEEMS LIKE THERES A BUNCH OF PPL IN HERE WITH NO CAR, EVEN SOME OF MY HOMIES IN HERE AINT GOT NO CAR, SO STEP YOUR GAME UP ALREADY.
> *


......... :uh:  .............LEAST MINES IN THE WORKS.........SO FUCK YOU JACK!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 08:25 PM~11162695
> *yay!..
> yea.. right next to the ritz..
> and the porn store.. :ugh:
> *


talmbout pr0n

http://rapidshare.com/files/63742497/8th_s...aveve.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/63748110/8th_s...aveve.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/63754316/8th_s...aveve.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/63759481/8th_s...aveve.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/63764365/8th_s...aveve.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/63766298/8th_s...aveve.part6.rar


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 08:38 PM~11162816
> *talmbout pr0n
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/63742497/8th_s...aveve.part1.rar
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=421365&st=0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

MAKE SHURE U BUILD U CAR, NOT BUY IT.... CAUSE NE 1 CAN DO THAT N CALL THEM SELF A RIDER....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i think i just lost my phone.. cant find it for shit.

it might of fell out my rust hole..
real talk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 08:47 PM~11162902
> *MAKE SHURE U BUILD U CAR, NOT  BUY IT.... CAUSE NE 1 CAN DO THAT N CALL THEM SELF A RIDER....
> *


I agree. Could drop 10 g's on one built.

Working with this...










since i don't want to mess with this...


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 07:50 PM~11162934
> *i think i just lost my phone.. cant find it for shit.
> 
> it might of fell out my rust hole..
> ...


 es :biggrin: te guey here .....whatz up sic


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 23 2008, 05:31 PM~11162236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real chrome or nickle plate from Dallas . sorry homeboy but just like people go spend money on daytons or zeniths sum people spend their money on sum other top of the line stuff. like chrome or nice engines or hydros . what eva. in this game you aint never going to please everybody . and there is always going to be better than you . what might seem clean to u might not seem clean to others is like everything else. you have your own opinion bout what a clean LOWRIDER should look like and i respect that but u should respect other peoples perspectives of a clean LOWRIDER. just my two cents . as far as me i know my cars are hoodoos and probably the worst looking lowriders in houston but i take pride cause i did the best i could and most of the work was done by me and my friends never really took it to a real shop . i say u should just stop this anymosity dont down talk on rides but give em proops cause they keeping the movement alive and keep our comments and opinions to our selfs. again just my two cents i sont want to start another novla and take 20 pages LETS JUST ALL LOWRIDE IN PEACE


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 08:50 PM~11162934
> *i think i just lost my phone.. cant find it for shit.
> 
> it might of fell out my rust hole..
> ...


Are u sayen that u keep ur phone in ur back pocket? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 09:00 PM~11163039
> *Are u sayen that u keep ur phone in ur back pocket? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:00 PM~11163039
> *Are u sayen that u keep ur phone in ur back pocket? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 07:58 PM~11163023
> *
> *


q-vo zar ....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 23 2008, 09:03 PM~11163061
> *q-vo zar ....
> *


Chillen, tryen to stay dry.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 23 2008, 08:25 PM~11162695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 06:51 PM~11162945
> *I agree.  Could drop 10 g's on one built.
> 
> Working with this...
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKN BOUT. PUTN PRIDE N UR RIDE LIKE A REAL PLAYER SHOULD.............. :biggrin: 
BUILD 1 FROM SCRATCH, PUTN UR OWN IDEAS INTO IT...
NOT BUYING SOMETHING SOME 1 ELSE BUILT AND RUNNIN UR MOUTH LIKE ITS URS. DONT TAKE SOME 1 ELSES CREDIT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57+Jul 23 2008, 06:51 PM~11162946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.. in between my legs.. but i pulled over to take my electic tools out the bed and put them inside since it started to rain... :uh: 

so it might be sittin on the road.. :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:08 PM~11163104
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKN BOUT. PUTN PRIDE N UR RIDE LIKE A REAL PLAYER SHOULD.............. :biggrin:
> BUILD 1 FROM SCRATCH, PUTN UR OWN IDEAS INTO IT...
> NOT BUYING SOMETHING SOME 1 ELSE BUILT AND RUNNIN UR MOUTH LIKE ITS URS. DONT TAKE SOME 1 ELSES CREDIT
> *


Sounds like that was meant for someone in particular. I could be wrong.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:08 PM~11163104
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKN BOUT. PUTN PRIDE N UR RIDE LIKE A REAL PLAYER SHOULD.............. :biggrin:
> BUILD 1 FROM SCRATCH, PUTN UR OWN IDEAS INTO IT...
> NOT BUYING SOMETHING SOME 1 ELSE BUILT AND RUNNIN UR MOUTH LIKE ITS URS. DONT TAKE SOME 1 ELSES CREDIT
> *


well both of those regals are mine along with several other cars. none are lifted, modified or custom painted. all originals. oh and the mazda that danny calls "walk in the clouds" that will be painted back to a solid color for a daily Loew's home upgrade hauler. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 09:10 PM~11163121
> *Sounds like that was meant for someone in particular. I could be wrong.
> *


i didn't catch that. :dunno: 

when are we going to hooters again mr. policia?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 07:10 PM~11163121
> *Sounds like that was meant for someone in particular. I could be wrong.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 09:12 PM~11163133
> *i didn't catch that.  :dunno:
> 
> when are we going to hooters again mr. policia?
> *


Hey when ever just holla at me. It has to be on weekends though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 09:14 PM~11163154
> *Hey when ever just holla at me. It has to be on weekends though.
> *


not this weekend, the following weekend. has to be at a halfway point since you live hasta la vergaaa!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 09:15 PM~11163164
> *not this weekend, the following weekend.  has to be at a halfway point since you live hasta la vergaaa!!!
> *


yea that sounds good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 09:16 PM~11163170
> *yea that sounds good.
> *


kirby/59 south 8pm saturday July 2nd. round up the homeboys


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 23 2008, 06:10 PM~11162574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what exactly consititues "building from scratch"? there are VERY few people who can build ANYTHING from scratch and im talking about true car builders. that can paint, body, weld, lift, rust repair, stitch interior, etc. can you even name 1 person who can do it all themself?

i said it before and i still stand by it, dont use the word hopper as an excuse to not build a clean car


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 08:12 PM~11163133
> *i didn't catch that.  :dunno:
> 
> when are we going to hooters again mr. policia?
> *


 thats what i am talking about ....hooters.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what up latin :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11163195
> *thats what i am talking about ....hooters.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> what up latin :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda horacio. been a while. have some interior work that i need to get done soon for my '51 chevy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since we on the topic of nickle chrome from dallas or show chrome. dallas does full undercarriage for 1000-1500. fidel will do it for double. so there u go, theres no excuse u can still ride chrome for a budget in fact who wants to get their shit chromed throw it in the back of my truck and ill take it for you.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:18 PM~11163186
> *dallas chrome is fine, its only 1000 for full undercarriage.*


full undercarriage include the rear axle?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2000town so you saying that if someone wanted to trade you a hard top impala, chromed out, lifted, all that, straight up for your towncar, you wouldnt trade because its already built? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:22 PM~11163227
> *full undercarriage include the rear axle?
> *


i paid under 900 for everyting on my caddy, on my towncar i paid 1250. and that included, all 6 trailing arms, rear end, rear end cover, rear calipers, front arms, sway bar, spring, front calipers, , tie rods and all the bolts for everything....


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 08:21 PM~11163209
> *que onda horacio.  been a while.  have some interior work that i need to get done soon for my '51 chevy.
> *


just let me know when redy ...orele :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:24 PM~11163251
> *i paid under 900 for everyting on my caddy, on my towncar i paid 1250. and that included, all 6 trailing arms, rear end, rear end cover, rear calipers, front arms, sway bar, spring, front calipers, , tie rods and all the bolts for everything....
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Homeboy caught it :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 08:24 PM~11163251
> *i paid under 900 for everyting on my caddy, on my towncar i paid 1250. and that included, all 6 trailing arms, rear end, rear end cover, rear calipers, front arms, sway bar, spring, front calipers, , tie rods and all the bolts for everything....
> *


hey i am have to talk to you for my lincon crome homie....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:26 PM~11163266
> *
> *


its in no way "show chrome" but, i thought houston has "street riders". its just something shiney underneath.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57+Jul 23 2008, 09:25 PM~11163260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suppose to pick up the '51 back from H-Bombs this weekend. After that I'll take the seats. Give me a price on leather or where i can buy the leather.


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 08:29 PM~11163291
> *Hooter's
> 
> Suppose to pick up the '51 back from H-Bombs this weekend.  After that I'll take the seats.  Give me a price on leather or where i can buy the leather.
> *


orale ya dejiste.... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

FUCK ALL THIS BS I RATHER SEE SUM NICE RACKS HEY LATIN POST EM UP :biggrin: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 23 2008, 09:31 PM~11163305
> *orale ya dejiste.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 23 2008, 09:32 PM~11163307
> *FUCK ALL THIS BS I  RATHER SEE SUM NICE RACKS HEY LATIN POST EM UP :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

here's some culo racks for devious68 :burn:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

UR RIGHT NOT EVERY1 CAN, BUT ALOTTA PEOPLE IN H TOWN DO.. AND PUT OUT SOME NICE STREET RIDES.WHEN U POINT OUT NE LIL FLAW ON A RIDE JUST TO FIND SUM WRONG WITH IT THAT MAKES U A FUKKN HHAATTEERR :biggrin: NOT SAYN NO NAMES :scrutinize: THERE IS PEOPLE ON HERE WALKN ROUND WITH THERE NUTS IN THERE ASS LIKE THEYR KING SHIT, CAUSE THEY GO AROUND TOWN BUYN UP EVERY 1NS RIDE AND WANNA DOWN TALK EVERY 1 ELSE :buttkick: IF U GOT THE MONEY MORE POWERE 2 U.. NOT EVERY 1 DOES.
THAT DONT MAKE U NO BETTER THAN NE 1 ELSE ON HERE. ....
OH YEA I NEVER SAID MY SHIT WAS CLEAN, SO WHO SAID THAT???
DOES IT BOTHER U THAT MUCH U GOTTA JOCK ME ALL DAY??
EVERY THING ON MY CAR WAS DONE BY ME, MY 2 HANDS. I AINT RUN OUT N PAY FOR SOME 1 ELSES IDEAS.. SO STOP HATTIN AND TRY 2 SHOW PEOPLE SUM LUV,


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

orale i am out see you'll laters ..........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:08 PM~11163104
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKN BOUT. PUTN PRIDE N UR RIDE LIKE A REAL PLAYER SHOULD.............. :biggrin:
> BUILD 1 FROM SCRATCH, PUTN UR OWN IDEAS INTO IT...
> NOT BUYING SOMETHING SOME 1 ELSE BUILT AND RUNNIN UR MOUTH LIKE ITS URS. DONT TAKE SOME 1 ELSES CREDIT
> *



mayne....buildin a car from scratch is some real work.  

but, i feel its the only way to build a car.


just my opinion though, and i am nobody famous so it doesn't matter what i think. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

There is nothing wrong by buying an already built car in my opinion. Sometimes its cheaper to buy one and change it up a little. Why waste time and money by doing the same thing on a car that you were planning to do to yours when it is already done.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 07:23 PM~11163235
> *2000town so you saying that if someone wanted to trade you a hard top impala, chromed out, lifted, all that, straight up for your towncar, you wouldnt trade because its already built?  :uh:
> *


I AINT GUNNA SAY I WOULDNT, BUT I KNOW I WOULDNT RUB IT IN EVERY 1 FACE CUZ I GOT A LIL MONEY.. I AINT TALKN SHIT U KOOL WIT ME BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

round 5


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 09:40 PM~11163367
> *round 5
> *


nah i think it is up to round 9. been an interesting couple of weeks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 07:36 PM~11163336
> *UR RIGHT NOT EVERY1 CAN, BUT ALOTTA PEOPLE IN H TOWN DO.. AND PUT OUT SOME NICE STREET RIDES.WHEN U POINT OUT NE LIL FLAW ON A RIDE JUST TO FIND SUM WRONG WITH IT THAT MAKES U A  FUKKN    HHAATTEERR  :biggrin:  NOT SAYN NO NAMES :scrutinize: THERE IS PEOPLE ON HERE WALKN ROUND WITH THERE NUTS IN THERE ASS LIKE THEYR KING SHIT, CAUSE THEY GO AROUND TOWN BUYN UP EVERY 1NS RIDE AND WANNA DOWN TALK EVERY 1 ELSE :buttkick: IF U GOT THE MONEY MORE POWERE 2 U.. NOT EVERY 1 DOES.
> THAT DONT MAKE U NO BETTER THAN NE 1 ELSE ON HERE. ....
> OH YEA I NEVER SAID MY SHIT WAS CLEAN, SO WHO SAID THAT???
> ...


i think you misunderstood my point. im not singling anyone out, infact u did the 4 pack for me, and it came out nice. and i thanked you and paid you for it, cool. done. its not about money. money aint got nothing to do with it, i dam sure dont have the most money in this topic. im just a regular guy work 40 hr a week pay bills like everyone else. i dont even remember saying anything about your car? some people got more time than money so they do it themselfs some people got more money than time, so they get it done, it dont make them any more or less of a rider. but damn there is a difference quality. cheap is not good and good is not cheap. ya feel me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how about i challange lone star to shut da fk up.. :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:40 PM~11163375
> *nah i think it is up to round 9.  been an interesting couple of weeks.
> *


not weeks.. its only been days..lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 07:41 PM~11163382
> *how about i challange lone star to shut da fk up..    :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 09:41 PM~11163383
> *not weeks.. its only been days..lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:41 PM~11163377
> *i think you misunderstood my point. im not singling anyone out, infact u did the 4 pack for me, and it came out nice. and i thanked you and paid you for it, cool. done.  its not about money. money aint got nothing to do with it, i dam sure dont have the most money in this topic.  im just a regular guy work 40 hr a week pay bills like everyone else.  i dont even remember saying anything about your car? some people got more time than money so they do it themselfs some people got more money than time, so they get it done, it dont make them any more or less of a rider. but damn there is a difference quality. cheap is not good and good is not cheap. ya feel me
> *





but you're in the top 2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 07:37 PM~11163346
> *There is nothing wrong by buying an already built car in my opinion. Sometimes its cheaper to buy one and change it up a little. Why waste time and money by doing the same thing on a car that you were planning to do to yours when it is already done.
> *


actually it can turn into an investment or an asset, especially with convertibles.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 09:42 PM~11163393
> *but you're in the top 2  :biggrin:
> *


you must be the other baller. LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 07:41 PM~11163382
> *how about i challange lone star to shut da fk up..    :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


hey jack, u read the post about my homeboys not having a car right? yea well


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 09:43 PM~11163400
> *you must be the other baller.  LOL
> *



:uh: urrbody up in hurr knows im the brokest ***** here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 07:44 PM~11163411
> *:uh:  urrbody up in hurr knows im the brokest ***** here
> *


broke people dont build cars that parts are reproduced....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 09:44 PM~11163411
> *:uh:  urrbody up in hurr knows im the brokest ***** here
> *


you're still my lil buddy :happysad:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:39 PM~11163360
> *I AINT GUNNA SAY I WOULDNT, BUT I KNOW I WOULDNT RUB IT IN EVERY 1 FACE CUZ I GOT A LIL MONEY.. I AINT TALKN SHIT U KOOL WIT ME BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS
> *


Its all good homie. I know personally I spent a good amount of money on my lac and its not even close to the way i wanted it. Sometimes i see lacs way better than mine for sell for dirt cheap and i start to think i can buy this ride and change it up and it would be a lot cheaper, then what it costed me to build mine from scratch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it's picking up.

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: G-Bodyman, lone star, Bay89, NoCaddyLikeMine, sic713, *dj short dog*, 2000 TOWNCAR, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Devious Sixty8, KRAZYTOYZ

talk about building a clean street ride :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:45 PM~11163415
> *broke people dont build cars that parts are reproduced....
> *



ha.  





> *DJLATIN Posted Today, 09:45 PM
> 
> you're still my lil buddy  *



:happysad: you made me rich for a few days


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 09:44 PM~11163411
> *:uh:  urrbody up in hurr knows im the brokest ***** here
> *


was good to see that you finally went out and got new shoes...them toes where startin to throw gang signs at me. :cheesy:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:47 PM~11163431
> *it's picking up.
> 
> 15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 09:47 PM~11163431
> *it's picking up.
> 
> 15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> ...


X64


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:43 PM~11163403
> *hey jack, u read the post about my homeboys not having a car right? yea well
> *


ha owned.......NOE.........well


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 08:36 PM~11163340
> *mayne....buildin a car from scratch is some real work.
> 
> but, i feel its the only way to build a car.
> ...


X1000 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 09:50 PM~11163457
> *X64
> *


& fleetwood :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2008, 07:50 PM~11163458
> *ha owned.......NOE.........well
> *


x2


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 07:50 PM~11163457
> *X64
> *


Waddup Ernesto!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:43 PM~11163403
> *hey jack, u read the post about my homeboys not having a car right? yea well
> *


 :uh: 

ain't my fault i don't make $ like ya'll ballaz.. maybe one day i'll be like ya'll and do some big things.. but til then.. :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 09:51 PM~11163464
> *& fleetwood  :cheesy:
> *


still waitin to see it...  but knowin short i know no details where overlooked.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 09:49 PM~11163442
> *was good to see that you finally went out and got new shoes...them toes where startin to throw gang signs at me. :cheesy:
> *



thats how we do it in hoodcroft yo :machinegun:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:51 PM~11163464
> *& fleetwood  :cheesy:
> *


Told homeboy bout dem needles but he had already bought a set of Shure M44-7's.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2008, 09:51 PM~11163466
> *Waddup Ernesto!!
> *


waddup big homie! when we takin the red beautys out for a cruise? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 07:52 PM~11163470
> *:uh:
> 
> ain't my fault i don't make $ like ya'll ballaz.. maybe one day i'll be like ya'll and do some big things..  but til then..    :tears:
> *


bitch please u make more money than me. and i got more bills than you. i just eat chicken sandwiches from jack in the box everyday :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: *missmary72*, lone star, NoCaddyLikeMine, G-Bodyman, EL GUERO, Sir Mikol, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, 2000 TOWNCAR, sic713, RAGALAC, Devious Sixty8, streetshow



wuudduup ben :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 07:53 PM~11163483
> *waddup big homie! when we takin the red beautys out for a cruise? :biggrin:
> *


I'm waitin on you dawg! I'm ready. Still haven't seen your tre in person.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2008, 09:53 PM~11163482
> *Told homeboy bout dem needles but he had already bought a set of Shure M44-7's.
> *


sold them yesterday. the market is hot! LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2008, 09:55 PM~11163500
> *I'm waitin on you dawg! I'm ready. Still haven't seen your tre in person.
> *



neither have i and i thought we was cool homies


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 07:55 PM~11163501
> *sold them yesterday.  the market is hot!  LOL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

most ****** are cheap.. that why they cars come out lookin cheap..which makes houston lows look bad.. 

plus ****** aint got patience.. wanna do everything half ass and the quick way.. use lines like "well as long as it works, fuck it"...

im just as broke as pat.. only skill i got is welding /paint and body, so with me being a body man i gotta make my shit look right..im in no rush.. im driving around with primer spots.. no carpet.. rust in the floor..
but when its ready to be presented at a show...

im a come correct


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2008, 09:55 PM~11163500
> *I'm waitin on you dawg! I'm ready. Still haven't seen your tre in person.
> *


had some damage during transportation so been repairing it plus updating the brightwork, cant let her be seen like that, but should be all back together soon and ready to meet betty :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 07:57 PM~11163506
> *neither have i and i thought we was cool homies
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11163506
> *neither have i and i thought we was cool homies
> *


tought everyone knew i was a liar and just posted them cars on my sig to look cool. :nicoderm:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 07:57 PM~11163511
> *had some damage during transportation so been repairing it plus updating the brightwork, cant let her be seen like that, but should be all back together soon and ready to meet betty :biggrin:
> *


Nice!! Can't wait.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11163508
> *most ****** are cheap.. that why they cars come out lookin cheap..which makes houston lows look bad..
> 
> plus ****** aint got patience.. wanna do everything half ass and the quick way.. use lines like "well as long as it works, fuck it"...
> ...



heh, i'm a 'clean every little bolt detail' mechanic. i guess thats why i have to tear my cars down the way i do.

but i wish i had those paint/body skills :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

wut up slim thugga


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 09:58 PM~11163521
> *tought everyone knew i was a liar and just posted them cars on my sig to look cool. :nicoderm:
> *



in person fool, in person


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2008, 09:59 PM~11163531
> *Nice!! Can't wait.
> *


that day we where cruisin and pullin out the gas station think your gurl took a pic of the tre...you still have it?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 10:01 PM~11163545
> *in person fool, in person
> *


seen tha black tre in odessa :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

folx got sum good points round this hoe.....(not taking anyones side) cuz i know sumone gonna take it that way


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 08:00 PM~11163535
> *heh, i'm a 'clean every little bolt detail' mechanic.  i guess thats why i have to tear my cars down the way i do.
> 
> but i wish i had those paint/body skills :cheesy:
> *


im lazy sometimes... so i wont do that..this car is for the streets. i plan on gassin it down the freeway..

but my show car will be a different story..

i wish i had them chili dogs skills like you.."wait nvm"
no ****


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Did anyone try the euro style in the 90's? My first lolo was a nissan sentra with bolt on roadsters with 10 switches.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 10:04 PM~11163570
> *Did anyone try the euro style in the 90's? My first lolo was a nissan sentra with bolt on roadsters with 10 switches.
> *


was it pearl white?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:04 PM~11163570
> *Did anyone try the euro style in the 90's? My first lolo was a nissan sentra with bolt on roadsters with 10 switches.
> *


my first was a honda with 56 spoke roadsters back in 95 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 08:01 PM~11163550
> *that day we where cruisin and pullin out the gas station think your gurl took a pic of the tre...you still have it?
> *


Your hardtop? Yea I think she does. I'll check


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 23 2008, 07:52 PM~11163470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


preach!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ****** shortcuttin not paintin this and not painting that........leaving old paint on cars n shit.............



wait............i have no input here i have no car...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 23 2008, 10:10 PM~11163611
> *x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> preach!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ****** shortcuttin not paintin this and not painting that........leaving old paint on cars n shit.............
> ...


wait, dont leave my behind
 

x3


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

These days it hard to fix up a ride they way you want it. Paint shops, chrome shops, hydraulic shops, muralist, pinstripers and upholsterers have a waiting list. By the time you wait for all that you prolly get less interested finishing your project. That is why people rush it and get half ass work done.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:buttkick:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2008, 10:09 PM~11163607
> *Your hardtop? Yea I think she does. I'll check
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:04 PM~11163570
> *Did anyone try the euro style in the 90's? My first lolo was a nissan sentra with bolt on roadsters with 10 switches.
> *


I cant afford to get out of the 90's style... :roflmao: but saving my pennys for a 1980-1985 fleetwood or 93-96 fleetwood....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 10:07 PM~11163592
> *was it pearl white?
> *


naw it was stock red, Master Street designs did my set up. thats back in 96. I had the56 spokes roadsters with the spinners that had the claws, the spinners were so sharp if anyone try to snap them off, they would cut you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:11 PM~11163628
> *These days it hard to fix up a ride they way you want it. Paint shops, chrome shops, hydraulic shops, muralist, pinstripers and upholsterers have a waiting list. By the time you wait for all that you prolly get less interested finishing your project. That is why people rush it and get half ass work done.
> *


my waiting list aint that long.. ill give you a straight paint job in weeks.. :biggrin: 
not months  "ragalac"

crooked line mafia !!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:15 PM~11163660
> *naw it was stock red, Master Street designs did my set up. thats back in 96. I had the56 spokes roadsters with the spinners that had the claws, the spinners were so sharp if anyone try to snap them off, they would cut you.
> *


master street designs were shady. i ordered some wheels from them and they took over 2 months to get them. my homeboy got his honda lifted there and the mini coils broke in half the same day. i remember they had some roadstar knock offs on display, center gold with twisted spokes. damn they were nice


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 08:13 PM~11163648
> *
> *


  wut up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 10:15 PM~11163660
> *naw it was stock red, Master Street designs did my set up. thats back in 96. I had the56 spokes roadsters with the spinners that had the claws, the spinners were so sharp if anyone try to snap them off, they would cut you.
> *


i remember seeing a pearl white sentra with califas plates rolling up and down allen genoa back in the day. homeboy would asked me how much for the '63 when he'd pass me by.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11163508
> *most ****** are cheap.. that why they cars come out lookin cheap..which makes houston lows look bad..
> 
> plus ****** aint got patience.. wanna do everything half ass and the quick way.. use lines like "well as long as it works, fuck it"...
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:18 PM~11163697
> *  wut up
> *


wat up, im still stuck in tha 90s with my old ass wheels...hope they dont fall apart down 288  one day ill be able to afford some new chiny wheels :cheesy:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 10:16 PM~11163681
> *master street designs were shady. i ordered some wheels from them and they took over 2 months to get them. my homeboy got his honda lifted there and the mini coils broke in half the same day. i remember they had some roadstar knock offs on display, center gold with twisted spokes. damn they were nice
> *


Yea they were shady, thats why they went out of business. I had to get Horacio to redo my setup since everything was breaking on my ride. I hated going through puddles because my wheels would stick out and the water plus mud would get on the side of the car.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:14 PM~11163659
> *I cant afford to get out of the 90's style... :roflmao:  but saving my pennys for a 1980-1985 fleetwood or 93-96 fleetwood....
> *


Hey didnt i have a white mustang on switches back in the day?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 10:23 PM~11163744
> *Hey didnt i have a white mustang on switches back in the day?
> *


meant to say u


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 08:21 PM~11163721
> *wat up, im still stuck in tha 90s with my old ass wheels...hope they dont fall apart down 288   one day ill be able to afford some new chiny wheels :cheesy:
> *


wanna sell them :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11163744
> *Hey didnt i have a white mustang on switches back in the day?
> *


mine was a 96 black..the white one was marcus


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 08:21 PM~11163721
> *wat up, im still stuck in tha 90s with my old ass wheels...hope they dont fall apart down 288   one day ill be able to afford some new chiny wheels :cheesy:
> *


i feel ya hommi imma stick with my chinnas , n let tha ballas spend they money on real wheels


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 08:25 PM~11163758
> *i feel ya hommi imma stick with my chinnas , n let tha ballas spend they money on real wheels
> *


are players and og wire china made?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I remember down Richmond Ave, most of the rides had the cartoon themes. Most of them were from Dreams to Reality.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11163752
> *wanna sell them  :biggrin:
> *


theyll fall aprt on you :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 08:26 PM~11163771
> *are players and og wire china made?
> *


the only american made wire wheels that i know of now, are zeniths and dayton.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 08:27 PM~11163779
> *theyll fall aprt on you :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i had a set back in 99. i sold them to my homeboy and about a week later he totalled the car and bent all the rims up..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:27 PM~11163775
> *I remember down Richmond Ave, most of the rides had the cartoon themes. Most of them were from Dreams to Reality.
> *


 :biggrin: ..looney tunes,casper,toy story,aladdin,mickey mouse,baby looney tunes,taz,..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

d's and z's make them hoes get on they knees..
chinas dont get da hynas...

im bored:uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 08:16 PM~11163681
> *master street designs were shady. i ordered some wheels from them and they took over 2 months to get them. my homeboy got his honda lifted there and the mini coils broke in half the same day. i remember they had some roadstar knock offs on display, center gold with twisted spokes. damn they were nice
> *


They did my set-up on my 64 back in 92'.........Had to go back several times for different reasons....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 10:27 PM~11163781
> *the only american made wire wheels that i know of now, are zeniths and dayton.
> *


Can not go wrong with dayton.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 08:27 PM~11163781
> *the only american made wire wheels that i know of now, are zeniths and dayton.
> *


ive alwayz bought players...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11163787
> *:biggrin: ..looney tunes,casper,toy story,aladdin,mickey mouse,baby looney tunes,taz,..
> *


goofy come by my fleet.......special price forn my fellow metrosexual jwalkin homie........ :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11163789
> *d's and z's  make them hoes get on they knees..
> chinas dont get da hynas...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 23 2008, 08:30 PM~11163807
> *goofy come by my fleet.......special price forn my fellow metrosexual jwalkin homie........ :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2008, 08:18 PM~11163700
> *i remember seeing a pearl white sentra with califas plates rolling up and down allen genoa back in the day.  homeboy would asked me how much for the '63 when he'd pass me by.
> *


back in those days i was still in the sierra cruzing el burro de mi aguelo . but biotch never broke . puro front back side to side


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 08:29 PM~11163798
> *ive alwayz bought players...
> *


My 1st set were bolt-on Mcleans on 5.20's I bought at Competition Sales. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:28 PM~11163787
> *:biggrin: ..looney tunes,casper,toy story,aladdin,mickey mouse,baby looney tunes,taz,..
> *


whatever happened to those rides?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 08:30 PM~11163811
> *
> *


i havent pulled a bitch in my shit yet.. :angry: 
i do get smiles and thumbs up ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2008, 08:31 PM~11163824
> *My 1st set were bolt-on Mcleans on 5.20's I bought at Competition Sales. :biggrin:
> *


 wholesale wheel and tire ..when it was on southmore...95


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11163789
> *d's and z's  make them hoes get on they knees..
> chinas dont get da hynas...
> 
> ...


fuk it im married ne wayz :tears: :buttkick: but they get me were i need 2 go.
4 a affordable price :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:32 PM~11163827
> *whatever happened to those rides?
> *


cartoon heaven.. :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2008, 10:31 PM~11163824
> *My 1st set were bolt-on Mcleans on 5.20's I bought at Competition Sales. :biggrin:
> *


I know some people at one time at least had a set of supremes, dont forget the dummy lights, thats O G.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:32 PM~11163827
> *whatever happened to those rides?
> *


probably all got reposesed by disney :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:25 PM~11163758
> *i feel ya hommi imma stick with my chinnas , n let tha ballas spend they money on real wheels
> *


 :nono: no chinas for me :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 10:32 PM~11163827
> *whatever happened to those rides?
> *


one of them is still in spring branch :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:34 PM~11163855
> *I know some people at one time at least had a set of supremes, dont forget the dummy lights, thats O G.
> *


remember the gold plated supremes on a s10 ..back in 96.. :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:35 PM~11163865
> *one of them is still in spring branch :0  :biggrin:
> *


which one


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 08:35 PM~11163862
> *:nono: no chinas for me  :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt refering to u.. iwas talkn bout me, i dont let brand names make me... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

when my car was candy blue i had a mural of goofy on the hood.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:35 PM~11163860
> *probably all got reposesed by disney :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:38 PM~11163888
> *i wasnt refering to u.. iwas talkn bout me, i dont let brand names make me... :biggrin:
> *


had a set of chinas and suckas rusted on me when i moved to florida :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 08:38 PM~11163898
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS...  

























visit WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM FOR FUTURE EVENTS.. 


Support the HLC..we bring events to HTOWN and keep the LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11163855
> *I know some people at one time at least had a set of supremes, dont forget the dummy lights, thats O G.
> *


Can't forget the white spray painted undercarriage with show lights to make it glow, chain steering wheel, fuzzy dice on the rear view mirror, cut or heated springs to lower the ride, neons inside and out, stickers of your club on the back window instead of plaques, cucaracha sounding horn, etc. How could i forget ur whole neighborhood homies inside ur ride. lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:36 PM~11163880
> *which one
> *


the WB/Loony toons car





any body remember this ride :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 10:39 PM~11163905
> *had a set of chinas and suckas rusted on me when i moved to florida :angry:
> *


like dallas chrome after a year in houston


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:41 PM~11163927
> *the WB/Loony toons car
> any body remember this ride :cheesy:
> 
> ...


tony nustyle thug life


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

WORD ON THA STREET IS THAT LONESTAR WILL BE PULLIN UP IN THIS REAL SOON!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que dise el dinero 
:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 08:39 PM~11163905
> *had a set of chinas and suckas rusted on me when i moved to florida :angry:
> *


  fuk it u can buy 10 pairs 4 da price of some d"s


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 23 2008, 10:42 PM~11163940
> *que dise el dinero
> :
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 08:42 PM~11163937
> *WORD ON THA STREET IS THAT LONESTAR WILL BE PULLIN UP IN THIS REAL SOON!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats a lil too hardcore for me


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 10:42 PM~11163937
> *WORD ON THA STREET IS THAT LONESTAR WILL BE PULLIN UP IN THIS REAL SOON!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happen to Herman (prez of nustyle) he was working at Pepboys last I saw him....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Lord Goofy, *BIG_TEXAS*, 2000 TOWNCAR, cali rydah, lone star, sic713, CHOCHI (LOCOS), NoCaddyLikeMine, cooneyb81


wut up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 10:45 PM~11163965
> *thats a lil too hardcore for me
> *


think i have a pic of interior with all the guns :cheesy: ill have to look for it


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:42 PM~11163934
> *like dallas chrome after a year in houston
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 10:46 PM~11163976
> *think i have a pic of interior with all the guns :cheesy: ill have to look for it
> *


i did some of the interior in that van along with the sunroof in 96 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

a question for lonestar.. not meant to offend anyone.. but what it u have a gbody and arwe not into the euro look?? do u euor it anyway because u said its how a gbody should be?? or what if u dont like to ride 13s..?? do u get 13s because thats how u think lowriders should look?? i think its all personal preference and if a person wants to ride junk let them ride junk..its like some people spend hundreds on shoes and others spend 30 bucks on shows its all personal preference.. so ride how u ride an dlet them ride how they ride as long as they riding..  just my two cents probably dont count for much bcuz nobody has seen my cars :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11163984
> *i did some of the interior in that van along with the sunroof in 96 :cheesy:
> *


i was a kid prolly like 12 around that time...tought tha murals where cool...had pics of the van from all kinds of angles...lol

plus the alladin truck and casper car :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:46 PM~11163978
> *:yes:
> *


alot of cali chrome rusts after its been here for a minute b/c of the stupid humidity... thats why I havent done mine yet, no halfsteppin  has to be the best or nothin at all!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 08:50 PM~11164014
> *a question for lonestar.. not meant to offend anyone.. but what it u have a gbody and arwe not into the euro look?? do u euor it anyway because u said its how a gbody should be?? or what if u dont like to ride 13s..?? do u get 13s because thats how u think lowriders should look?? i think its all personal preference and if a person wants to ride junk let them ride junk..its like some people spend hundreds on shoes and others spend 30 bucks on shows its all personal preference.. so ride how u ride an dlet them ride how they ride as long as they riding..   just my two cents probably dont count for much bcuz nobody has seen my cars  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:50 PM~11164022
> *alot of cali chrome rusts after its been here for a minute b/c of the stupid humidity... thats why I havent done mine yet, no halfsteppin  has to be the best or nothin at all!!!
> *


 :angry: dont hate thats why its so cheap


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 08:50 PM~11164014
> *a question for lonestar.. not meant to offend anyone.. but what it u have a gbody and arwe not into the euro look?? do u euor it anyway because u said its how a gbody should be?? or what if u dont like to ride 13s..?? do u get 13s because thats how u think lowriders should look?? i think its all personal preference and if a person wants to ride junk let them ride junk..its like some people spend hundreds on shoes and others spend 30 bucks on shows its all personal preference.. so ride how u ride an dlet them ride how they ride as long as they riding..   just my two cents probably dont count for much bcuz nobody has seen my cars  :uh:
> *


me and my chucks...

i seen it on the bumper


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 10:51 PM~11164032
> *:angry: dont hate thats why its so cheap
> *


not hatin........ it last out there b/c the weather is off the hook :biggrin:  lucky mofo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 08:51 PM~11164031
> *:uh:
> *


jus a question dont get mad.. guess i need chrome undercarriage to talk to lonesatr.. :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:50 PM~11164022
> *alot of cali chrome rusts after its been here for a minute b/c of the stupid humidity... thats why I havent done mine yet, no halfsteppin  has to be the best or nothin at all!!!
> *


fukn humidity :buttkick: now i got an excuse not 2 do mine :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 08:53 PM~11164048
> *jus a question dont get mad.. guess i need chrome undercarriage to talk to lonesatr.. :uh:
> *


i aint mad, but a question for you also. where was or is your car


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 10:50 PM~11164022
> *alot of cali chrome rusts after its been here for a minute b/c of the stupid humidity... thats why I havent done mine yet, no halfsteppin  has to be the best or nothin at all!!!
> *


what chrome or chrome shop do u recommend?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 23 2008, 08:52 PM~11164038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 10:54 PM~11164058
> *what chrome or chrome shop do u recommend?
> *


Fidel all day  got to pay to play


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 08:54 PM~11164058
> *what chrome or chrome shop do u recommend?
> *


doesnt matter who chromes it. if its driven, its gonna rust in the nooks and crannys...trust me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 08:53 PM~11164055
> *i aint mad, but a question for you also. where was or is your car
> *


in my carport right now... a 94 caprice..has a blow engine but its still cut with paint and interior... pics posted in this topic b4 slim brought his out.... so now can u answer my question??...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:53 PM~11164050
> *fukn humidity :buttkick: now i got an excuse not 2 do mine :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nono:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 10:56 PM~11164077
> *doesnt matter who chromes it. if its driven, its gonna rust in the nooks and crannys...trust me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 08:56 PM~11164081
> *in my carport right now... a 94 caprice..has a blow engine but its still cut with paint and interior... pics posted in this topic b4 slim brought his out.... so now can u answer my question??...
> *


the question about maintaing a standard in lowriding?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:56 PM~11164083
> *:nosad:  :nono:
> *


just bullshittn will when the times right.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:58 PM~11164102
> *just bullshittn will when the times right.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:57 PM~11164093
> *:uh:
> *


fidel did the chrome on my silver car, over 4k. and the rear end and trailing arms rusted along with other pieces.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 10:58 PM~11164104
> *fidel did the chrome on my silver car, over 4k. and the rear end and trailing arms rusted along with other pieces.
> *


so got to dallas on ur next rag project :cheesy: 










:uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 08:58 PM~11164104
> *fidel did the chrome on my silver car, over 4k. and the rear end and trailing arms rusted along with other pieces.
> *


  waist of money..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 08:58 PM~11164099
> *the question about maintaing a standard in lowriding?
> *


everyone is different some people dont like chrome, 13s, or euro'd cars.. does that make them less of a rider bcuz they dont?? thats all im askin??


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:55 PM~11164071
> *Fidel all day  got to pay to play
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 11:00 PM~11164119
> *everyone is different some people dont like chrome, 13s, or euro'd cars.. does that make them less of a rider bcuz they dont?? thats all im askin??
> *


kenny sets the standards I thought u knew


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 09:00 PM~11164119
> *everyone is different some people dont like chrome, 13s, or euro'd cars.. does that make them less of a rider bcuz they dont?? thats all im askin??
> *


if someone dont like chrome and 13s, how can they be a lowrider at heart?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:59 PM~11164109
> *so got to dallas on ur next rag project :cheesy:
> :uh:
> *


and let u keep giving advice on something u never done before :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2008, 11:00 PM~11164122
> *:0  :yes:
> *


phone tag!! I think ur still it!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 10:29 PM~11163794
> *Can not go wrong with dayton.
> *


my chinas help me hop well enough to make MONEY in tha HOP PIT without any problems.  :biggrin: they also get me where i have to go!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jul 23 2008, 09:01 PM~11164129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if they drive they shit long miles everyday??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 09:01 PM~11164129
> *kenny sets the standards I thought u knew
> *


guess i better get a better job :buttkick:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 09:02 PM~11164143
> *phone tag!! I think ur still it!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: .....We'll eventually hook up. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 09:02 PM~11164149
> *i know now.. :0
> what if they drive they shit long miles everyday??
> *


if if was fif we would all be drunk already


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 11:02 PM~11164142
> *and let u keep giving advice on something u never done before  :uh:
> *


imma newb, thanks Mr. IknowallandthinksmyshitdontstinkbecauseIdoeverythingbetter


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 09:02 PM~11164147
> *my chinas help me hop well enough to make MONEY in tha HOP PIT without any problems.   :biggrin: they also get me where i have to go!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 09:01 PM~11164129
> *kenny sets the standards I thought u knew
> *


i never claim to set any standards "caddyking". there u go again, wanting to go back and forth with me drop it alrady :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11164166
> *if if was fif we would all be drunk already
> *


FAIL!!!! :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 10:55 PM~11164071
> *Fidel all day  got to pay to play
> *



:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11164168
> *imma newb, thanks Mr. IknowallandthinksmyshitdontstinkbecauseIdoeverythingbetter*


everybody who talks about lonestar says the same thing... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 11:05 PM~11164176
> *i never claim to set any standards "caddyking".  there u go again, wanting to go back and forth with me drop it alrady  :uh:
> *


you sure come on here talking down on alot of ppl for half steppin when you do it yourself!! Can you say hypocrite?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:05 PM~11164176
> *i never claim to set any standards "caddyking".  there u go again, wanting to go back and forth with me drop it alrady  :uh:
> *


cant we all just get along???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 09:07 PM~11164210
> *everybody who talks about lonestar says the same thing... :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 11:06 PM~11164194
> *:uh:
> *


is dat who did urs?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 11:06 PM~11164194
> *:uh:
> *


or ur guy, holy crap that is nice plating :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11164224
> *is dat who did urs?
> *



nope.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i dont want any problems with the htown lowriders.. hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jul 23 2008, 10:32 PM~11163827
> *whatever happened to those rides?
> *


casper cutty is still around, last time i seen it here in channelview parked at some old school gangster house. car still looked ok.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11164230
> *nope.
> *


pm info...dats nice chrome :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11164226
> *or ur guy, holy crap that is nice plating :cheesy:
> *



you should see my bumpers.......




but they are done by someone else :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 11:10 PM~11164244
> *you should see my bumpers.......
> but they are done by someone else :0
> *


 :0 


wheres my fan foo'? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

check out that bumper!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 11:11 PM~11164252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 11:11 PM~11164252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can you say desktopbackground?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 09:09 PM~11164233
> *casper cutty is still around, last time i seen it here in channelview parked at some old school gangster house. car still looked ok.
> *


martin still got the aladin truck.. its in same condition. saw it bout a year or 2 ago..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 09:09 PM~11164233
> *casper cutty is still around, last time i seen it here in channelview parked at some old school gangster house. car still looked ok.
> *


yeah i fool name danny owned it back then..he from CV..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2008, 11:10 PM~11164239
> *pm  info...dats nice chrome :biggrin:
> *



lemme get that for you...

:biggrin: 






ha, b, that fan is in the garagee. next to the riv. no box, but brand new. came out of a box of 6 fans. and i got your touch screen thermostat too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 11:13 PM~11164268
> *lemme get that for you...
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


tight  lets get ur damn door panels out of my garage :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 11:14 PM~11164280
> *tight   lets get ur damn door panels out of my garage :biggrin:
> *



oh yea.

i need to get some dye mixed up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 11:15 PM~11164286
> *oh yea.
> 
> i need to get some dye mixed up.
> *


the suede is still here


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 11:16 PM~11164293
> *the suede is still here
> *



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm suede.....

u busy on the weekends trucker?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11163771
> *are players and og wire china made?
> *


PLAYERS and OG are chinese.. Zenith is 100% US made, Dayton has been know to buy chinese parts assemble in ohio. as with the BLVD series of wheels (i dont know they ever did that with the small rims).


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 23 2008, 11:17 PM~11164300
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  suede.....
> 
> u busy on the weekends trucker?
> *


ill be here


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 11:17 PM~11164306
> *ill be here
> *



aiight then.




holla suckas been nice watchin everyone bitch slap each other


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 11:12 PM~11164264
> *yeah i fool name danny owned it back then..he from CV..
> *


yeah but i mean i seen it not too long ago, cause daniel bolgadrama from dreams to reality sold the car to one of martins brothers then martins brother sold it to another guy and that one guy gave it to his dad . thats the old school that had it, shit i still remember when daniel use to drive that car to high school. those were the good old days! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11164252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill bumper check that everyday


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2008, 09:21 PM~11164345
> *ill bumper check that everyday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 23 2008, 09:53 PM~11163485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe Lone Star will run a credit check and put you on a payment plan for that 83


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 09:07 PM~11164210
> *everybody who talks about lonestar says the same thing... :0
> *


call me arrogant asshole it dont bother me. i know what a lowrider is "supposed" to look like. no one wanted to accept or acknowledge the comment i made about building a clean car. so fuck it im done it people dont know what a clean car is supposed to look like. then i guess they are never gona know. yall have fun


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 11:24 PM~11164377
> *call me arrogant asshole it dont bother me. i know what a lowrider is "supposed" to look like. no one wanted to accept or acknowledge the comment i made about building a clean car. so fuck it im done it people dont know what a clean car is supposed to look like. then i guess they are never gona know. yall have fun
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:24 PM~11164377
> *call me arrogant asshole it dont bother me. i know what a lowrider is "supposed" to look like. no one wanted to accept or acknowledge the comment i made about building a clean car. so fuck it im done it people dont know what a clean car is supposed to look like. then i guess they are never gona know. yall have fun
> *


"THANK U COME AGINE" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 09:26 PM~11164394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant booze saturday its hurts 70th. im gonna get him drunk :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:24 PM~11164377
> *call me arrogant asshole it dont bother me. i know what a lowrider is "supposed" to look like. no one wanted to accept or acknowledge the comment i made about building a clean car. so fuck it im done it people dont know what a clean car is supposed to look like. then i guess they are never gona know. yall have fun
> *


i understand what u sayin being from the lowrider capital and all but everyone doesnt think that way..and i call u lonestar...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:27 PM~11164405
> *"THANK U COME AGINE" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS A CLASSIC!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:27 PM~11164405
> *"THANK U COME AGINE" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet nobody fights.. pussies..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:29 PM~11164436
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 09:30 PM~11164438
> *bet nobody fights.. pussies..
> *


aint nobody talkin about fightin :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 09:30 PM~11164438
> *bet nobody fights.. pussies..
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2008, 09:30 PM~11164438
> *bet nobody fights.. pussies..
> *


you included... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:31 PM~11164448
> *aint nobody talkin about fightin  :uh:
> *


x2 just a discussion :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 09:31 PM~11164448
> *aint nobody talkin about fightin  :uh:
> *


 :rant: :banghead:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 21 2008, 11:41 AM~11139190
> *Again it will take place
> 11079 WESTHEIMER ROAD
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 23 2008, 09:34 PM~11164480
> *:thumbsup:
> *


where???? :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11164483
> *where????  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 23 2008, 09:35 PM~11164497
> *:twak:
> *


 :0 so much violence in here


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I CANT WAIT TO GO WATCH EVERY ONE HOP SINCE MY CARS ONLY JUICED IN THE BACK.. :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 11:38 PM~11164520
> *I CANT WAIT TO GO WATCH EVERY ONE HOP SINCE MY CARS ONLY JUICED IN THE BACK.. :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sounds to me like an excuse already! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

BITCH I C U SWANGGIN, U CANT SNEAK N HERE N NOT GET SEEN :scrutinize:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 09:39 PM~11164532
> *sounds to me like an excuse already! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:39 PM~11164532
> *sounds to me like an excuse already! :0  :biggrin:
> *


ATLEAST HE SHOWS UP


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 09:39 PM~11164532
> *sounds to me like an excuse already! :0  :biggrin:
> *


O ILL B DER SO MAKE SHURE U GOTT U BATTERIES CHARGED AND SOME SPARE PARTS.. IF NOT I GOT SOME U CAN BARROW :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 23 2008, 09:42 PM~11164557
> *ATLEAST HE SHOWS UP
> *


 :0 :werd: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 23 2008, 11:42 PM~11164557
> *ATLEAST HE SHOWS UP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 07:43 PM~11162354
> *SO SINCE WE ON THE SUBJECT OF CHALLENGING PEOPLE ID LIKE TO CHALLENGE ALL THE HOUSTON RIDERS TO BUILD A CLEAN CAR. IM NOT TALKING SWIMMIN POOL PAINT AND CHINA RIMS. IM TALKING ABOUT CLEAN SHIT PULLIN UP CLEAN TAKIN PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE "LIKE EVERY PLAYER SHOULD"
> FIRST ONE TO THE CHROME SHOP WINS.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  hopefully the glasshouse makes it to the chrome shop first :biggrin: cuz i promise the 76 is gonna be clean :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11164602
> *:0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


U READY 2 RIDE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 11:43 PM~11164570
> *O ILL B DER SO MAKE SHURE U GOTT U BATTERIES CHARGED AND SOME SPARE PARTS.. IF NOT I GOT SOME U CAN BARROW :biggrin:
> *


borrow, how many saco motor u need still have about9 or 10 in stock and about 6 extra pumps let me know what u need. i live for this homie, u need it i got it! you better ask some body.   i stay ready u should know that by now, u seen the way we hopped purple stuff at tha picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 09:48 PM~11164623
> *borrow, how many saco motor u need still have about9 or 10 in stock and about 6 extra pumps let me know what u need. i live for this homie, u need it i got it! you better ask some body.    i stay bready u should know that by now, u seen the way we hopped purple stuff at tha picnic.  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :wow:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 23 2008, 11:42 PM~11164557
> *ATLEAST HE SHOWS UP
> *


u talkin to me! :uh: hell u talking about! if theres a hop im there.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 09:48 PM~11164623
> *borrow, how many saco motor u need still have about9 or 10 in stock and about 6 extra pumps let me know what u need. i live for this homie, u need it i got it! you better ask some body.    i stay ready u should know that by now, u seen the way we hopped purple stuff at tha picnic.  :biggrin:
> *


BORROW  MY BOY SWANGGIN GOT A SHOP FULLY STOCKED WITH STUFF WHAT I NEED TO BORROW????????????????
WUT UP ACES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:51 PM~11164641
> *u talkin to me! :uh:  hell u talking about! if theres a hop im there.
> *


NO. PEOPLE IN GENERAL. IT'S 2 FAR. :tears:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

gettin the elco ready. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 23 2008, 11:42 PM~11164557
> *ATLEAST HE SHOWS UP
> *


SOUNDSLIKEUREADYFORAHOUSECALL! :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 23 2008, 11:54 PM~11164668
> *NO. PEOPLE IN GENERAL. IT'S 2 FAR. :tears:
> *


not far from me :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 23 2008, 09:55 PM~11164680
> *gettin the elco ready. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SOON 2 B KING OF D STREETS OR WHAT???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 11:56 PM~11164695
> *SOON 2 B KING OF D STREETS OR WHAT???
> *


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 09:56 PM~11164695
> *SOON 2 B KING OF D STREETS OR WHAT???
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11164706
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: AFTER ME!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 11:53 PM~11164665
> *BORROW  MY BOY SWANGGIN GOT A SHOP FULLY STOCKED WITH STUFF WHAT I NEED TO BORROW????????????????
> WUT UP ACES!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BUT THERES ONLY ONE PROBLE THERE HOMIE, THE STUFF IS HIS AND THE STUFF I HAVE IS MINE! NEVER SAID I LET U BORROW NOTHIN, MONEY TALKS! I DONT NEED TO HAVE A SHOP TO HUSTLE.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im going mimis :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 23 2008, 10:01 PM~11164733
> *im going mimis :biggrin:
> *


 :waveutooo :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 09:59 PM~11164718
> *YEAH BUT THERES ONLY ONE PROBLE THERE HOMIE, THE STUFF IS HIS AND THE STUFF I HAVE IS MINE! NEVER SAID I LET U BORROW NOTHIN, MONEY TALKS! I DONT NEED TO HAVE A SHOP TO HUSTLE.
> *


 :0 NEXT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao HOPE U GOT AN EXTRA BACK BUMPER I CAN BUY... CUZ IMMA NEED IT AFTER SATURDAY    
CAN I GET AN ACE??? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

FINALLY MORE PEOPLE IN HOUSTON ARE GETTING MORE INTO HOPPIN, NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JUST SOME MORE VICTUMS. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:02 AM~11164745
> *:0 NEXT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao HOPE U GOT AN EXTRA BACK BUMPER I CAN BUY... CUZ IMMA NEED IT AFTER SATURDAY
> CAN I GET AN ACE??? :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:  WE SEE!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:02 PM~11164747
> *FINALLY MORE PEOPLE IN HOUSTON ARE GETTING MORE INTO HOPPIN, NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: JUST SOME MORE VICTUMS. :biggrin:
> *


SAY WE STILL GUNNA B COOL IF MY LINC LANDS ON UR HOOD??? :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:02 AM~11164745
> *:0 NEXT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao HOPE U GOT AN EXTRA BACK BUMPER I CAN BUY... CUZ IMMA NEED IT AFTER SATURDAY
> CAN I GET AN ACE??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 23 2008, 10:05 PM~11164783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11164779
> *SAY WE STILL GUNNA B COOL IF MY LINC LANDS ON UR HOOD??? :0
> *


***** this aint truucha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:02 AM~11164745
> *:0 NEXT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao HOPE U GOT AN EXTRA BACK BUMPER I CAN BUY... CUZ IMMA NEED IT AFTER SATURDAY
> CAN I GET AN ACE??? :biggrin:
> *


U QUALIFY FOR A KIT.












: :thumbsup:



















A CHEERLEADER KIT THAT IS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 23 2008, 10:06 PM~11164793
> ****** this aint truucha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:07 PM~11164806
> *U QUALIFY FOR A KIT.
> : :thumbsup:
> A CHEERLEADER KIT THAT IS!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


 :buttkick: U JUST GOT A PENALTY!!! U LOST 5 PLAYER POINTS!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:05 AM~11164779
> *SAY WE STILL GUNNA B COOL IF MY LINC LANDS ON UR HOOD??? :0
> *


I GET ANOTHER! JUST DO IT HOMIE, THATS WHY MONEY IS IMPORTANT IN THIS LIFE.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:09 PM~11164820
> *I GET ANOTHER! JUST DO IT HOMIE, THATS WHY MONEY IS IMPORTANT IN THIS LIFE.
> *


C I WAS GUNNA BUY U A NEW HOOD BUT NOT NOW :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

see ya foo's later.got to put in work on the elco tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 23 2008, 10:12 PM~11164830
> *see ya foo's later.got to put in work on the elco tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 23 2008, 10:12 PM~11164830
> *see ya foo's later.got to put in work on the elco tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAT BOY MEANS BUISNESS!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:09 AM~11164817
> *:buttkick: U JUST GOT A PENALTY!!! U LOST 5 PLAYER POINTS!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


UR THE ONE CHEERIN. :angry: U LOST IT HOMIE! LET THE LADYS DO THA CHEERIN, THEY LOOK GOOD ON SHORT SKIRTS. I WOULDNT WANT TO SEE U ON A SHORT SKIRT JUMPING AROUND SAYING" GIVE ME AN ACE".
:twak: :buttkick: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 10:12 PM~11164839
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


FUK DAT U DESERVE A KIT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 23 2008, 11:31 PM~11164448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:13 PM~11164842
> *UR THE ONE CHEERIN. :angry:  U LOST IT HOMIE! LET THE LADYS DO THA CHEERIN, THEY LOOK GOOD ON SHORT SKIRTS. I WOULDNT WANT TO SEE U ON A SHORT SKIRT JUMPING AROUND SAYING" GIVE ME AN ACE".
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :thumbsdown:
> *


U RIGHT IMMA B WALKN ROUND WITH A CROWN ON CHEERIN CUZ IM D KING OF THE STREETS!!! :0 NO HARD FEELINGS HOMMI.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 12:16 AM~11164864
> *:uh:  NOSE UP THEN?
> :0
> *


TROUBLE MAKER! :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:14 PM~11164851
> *FUK DAT U DESERVE A KIT!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


got a bumper kit already :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11164877
> *got a bumper kit already :0
> *


 :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

SATURDAY NIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:17 AM~11164873
> *U RIGHT IMMA B WALKN ROUND WITH A CROWN ON CHEERIN CUZ IM D KING OF THE STREETS!!! :0 NO HARD FEELINGS HOMMI.... :biggrin:
> *


WORDS DONT MEAN ANYTHING, OH MY GOD A CROWN AND A KIT! hno: :around: DO UR THING, THE CHEERLIDER THING. :biggrin:  AFTER ALL UR MY HOMIE.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 23 2008, 10:19 PM~11164891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: BETTER HURRY WIT DAT ELCO


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 23 2008, 09:30 PM~11164438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no my ex chancla 









i ride chinas cause i cant afford good wheels but thats the last thing people look at when the looking at the other 10000000 things that ARE NOT LOWRIDE STANDARS i just do it for the NICE RACKS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 24 2008, 12:17 AM~11164877
> *got a bumper kit already :0
> *


lorena wants one for the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 24 2008, 12:19 AM~11164891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TO BAD U AINT DOING THIS HOMIE! I'LL BE ON THA BUMPER REAL SOON.  :biggrin: LATIN KUSTOMS ARE GOOD PEEPS.


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 23 2008, 10:21 PM~11164929
> *lorena wants one for the caddy :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: done


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:20 PM~11164907
> *WORDS DONT MEAN ANYTHING, OH MY GOD A CROWN AND A KIT! hno:  :around: DO UR THING, THE CHEERLIDER THING. :biggrin:   AFTER ALL UR MY HOMIE.
> *


SAY IM WORRING BOUT U DOG!!! U TALKN BOUT ME DRESSED UP LIKE A CHEERLEADER 2 MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHUTS UP WITH THAT????????????? :scrutinize: GOTTA KEEP MY EYE ON U!!!! :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 12:21 AM~11164923
> *nope how bout sum more NICE RACKS
> 
> oh no my ex chancla
> ...


we gettin it ready for the streets :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:21 PM~11164930
> *TO BAD U AINT DOING THIS HOMIE! I'LL BE ON THA BUMPER REAL SOON.   :biggrin: LATIN KUSTOMS ARE GOOD PEEPS.
> *


 :0 U CALLIN ME A CHEERLEADER


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 23 2008, 10:23 PM~11164945
> *we gettin it ready for the streets :biggrin:
> *


hop :biggrin: it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:24 AM~11164950
> *:0  U CALLIN ME A CHEERLEADER
> *


THATS CALLED PROPS AND RESPECT! DID I SAY GIVE ME A "ABCD". GET IT RIGHT FIRST, BEFORE U TRY TO COME BACK! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:21 PM~11164930
> *TO BAD U AINT DOING THIS HOMIE! I'LL BE ON THA BUMPER REAL SOON.   :biggrin: LATIN KUSTOMS ARE GOOD PEEPS.
> *


U BETTER HOPE ITS SATURDAY!!!


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Ragasac


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11164968
> *THATS CALLED PROPS AND RESPECT! DID I SAY GIVE ME A "ABCD". GET IT RIGHT FIRST, BEFORE U TRY TO COME BACK! :biggrin:
> *


IMMA GIVE U 50 BUCKS TO JUST STAY AT HOME AND SAVE U SOME GAS AND A WAIST OF TIME SAT...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jul 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11164971
> *Ragasac
> *


CAREFULL HE MIGHT GET GANGSTA ON U :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 11:21 PM~11164930
> *TO BAD U AINT DOING THIS HOMIE! I'LL BE ON THA BUMPER REAL SOON.   :biggrin: LATIN KUSTOMS ARE GOOD PEEPS.
> *


 hno: CAN'T WAIT THOUGH!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:26 AM~11164970
> *U BETTER HOPE ITS SATURDAY!!!
> *


IT WILL BE, BUT I WAS TALKING ABOUT MY RADICAL HOPPER NOT ONE OF MY SINGLE PUMP "HOPPERS", BUT PURPLE STUFF IS READY TO BE ON THA BUMPER TILL THE REPLACEMENT COMES OUT! WHATUKNOWABOUTHAT!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlowNLow (Jun 12, 2008)

Ace what up captain D.... :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 24 2008, 12:29 AM~11164995
> *hno: CAN'T WAIT THOUGH!!!
> *


X2 HOMIE.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:30 PM~11165004
> *IT WILL BE, BUT I WAS TALKING ABOUT MY RADICAL HOPPER NOT ONE OF MY SINGLE PUMP "HOPPERS", BUT PURPLE STUFF IS READY TO BE ON THA BUMPER TILL THE REPLACEMENT COMES OUT!  WHATUKNOWABOUTHAT!   :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW U BETTA HOPE THAT LINC HOPPIN SAT!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:31 PM~11165014
> *X2 HOMIE.
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:27 AM~11164983
> *IMMA GIVE U 50 BUCKS TO JUST STAY AT HOME AND SAVE U SOME GAS AND A WAIST OF TIME SAT...
> *


IM NOT USE TOO PEOPLE GIVING ME THINGS HOMIE, I TAKE IT. DO U REALLY WANT TO PUT SOME MONEY ON IT? IT WILL MAKE IT MORE INTESTING, JUST TO SPICE IT UP A LITTLE BIT "I GOT $100 " ON IT. WHAT U SAY, OR DO U WANT TO PUT SOME MORE IN . ILL MATCH IT, LETS TALK BISS.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:33 AM~11165029
> *I KNOW U BETTA HOPE THAT LINC HOPPIN SAT!!!!!
> *


I'LL BE HOPPIN THATS FOR SURE! LINC IS NOT READY BUT I GOT SOMETHING THATS READY! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:36 PM~11165057
> *IM NOT USE TOO PEOPLE GIVING ME THINGS HOMIE, I TAKE IT. DO U REALLY WANT TO PUT SOME MONEY ON IT? IT WILL MAKE IT MORE INTESTING, JUST TO SPICE IT UP A LITTLE BIT "I GOT $100 " ON IT. WHAT U SAY, OR DO U WANT TO PUT SOME MORE IN . ILL MATCH IT, LETS TALK BISS.
> *


U MY BOY I DONT WANNA TAKE UR MONEY DAWG ILL FEEL BAD!!! :biggrin: 
BESIDES DONT U REMEMBER I RIDE ON CHINAS?? I AINT GOT MONEY LIKE U BALLAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 11:02 PM~11164147
> *my chinas help me hop well enough to make MONEY in tha HOP PIT without any problems.   :biggrin: they also get me where i have to go!
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:39 PM~11165079
> *I'LL BE HOPPIN THATS FOR SURE! LINC IS NOT READY BUT I GOT SOMETHING THATS READY! :biggrin:
> *


IT BETTER B A BIG BODY!! WHAT UP WIT THE LINK I WANTED 2 BRAKE IT IN THEN BREAK IT DOWN :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:39 AM~11165080
> *U MY BOY I DONT WANNA TAKE UR MONEY DAWG ILL FEEL BAD!!! :biggrin:
> BESIDES DONT U REMEMBER I RIDE ON CHINAS?? I AINT GOT MONEY LIKE U BALLAS
> *


U MY HOMIE!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:40 PM~11165090
> *
> *


MAYNNNNNNNNNN WUT U KNOW BOUT THEM CHINAS??????????????//


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:39 PM~11165080
> *U MY BOY I DONT WANNA TAKE UR MONEY DAWG ILL FEEL BAD!!! :biggrin:
> BESIDES DONT U REMEMBER I RIDE ON CHINAS?? I AINT GOT MONEY LIKE U BALLAS chinas  Ds  Zs PARADE THE ALL HOP THE SAME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:41 AM~11165092
> *IT BETTER B A BIG BODY!! WHAT UP WIT THE LINK I WANTED 2 BRAKE IT IN THEN BREAK IT DOWN :0
> *


ITS THERE BUT NO TIME TO WORK ON IT! WE LEAVE THAT FOR LATER.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:42 PM~11165103
> *MAYNNNNNNNNNN WUT U KNOW BOUT THEM CHINAS??????????????//
> *


MAYNNNNNNNGOTDEMCHINAS.COM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:43 PM~11165105
> *ITS THERE BUT NO TIME TO WORK ON IT! WE LEAVE THAT FOR LATER.
> *


AWWWWWWWWWW NIGA DATS FUKD UP U TAKN ALL THE FUN OUT OF IT!!! :twak: :buttkick: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:45 PM~11165119
> *AWWWWWWWWWW NIGA DATS FUKD UP U TAKN ALL THE FUN OUT OF IT!!! :twak:  :buttkick:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


go to sleep besshhh u got work to do tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jul 23 2008, 08:08 PM~11163104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess the first lowrider had full chrome, candy paint, and 13's?.....was it a traditional? i hear what you are saying man, and i agree to a point. but it's all about preference. just cause it's not to your liking doesn't mean it's not a lowrider. if all lowriders were classified in one category, then LRM would only have 3 trophies to give out. it's about competition. one person tryin to outshine or outdo the other. believe it or not, there are people in houston that motivate each other without saying words. you don't see KUSTOMS coming on here telling you to build a cleaner Impala with all the factory options. that is your preference on how to build it to your liking....so PARTY ON GARTH....keep doin what you do....   

another standard should be.......
IF YOUR HOUSE IS NOT AS CLEAN OR WORTH MORE THAN YOUR CAR.....THEN YOU FAILED.....SINGLE BEDROOM BALLERS NEED NOT APPLY.....

HURDY UP AND BUY........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 12:17 AM~11164873
> *U RIGHT IMMA B WALKN ROUND WITH A CROWN ON CHEERIN CUZ SLIMS D KING OF THE STREETS!!! :0 NO HARD FEELINGS HOMMI.... :biggrin:
> *


added the new shit to tha caprice yesterday........just couldn't put weight in my hustle....just couldn't bring my self to do it....LOOK HOMIES.....ALOT OF PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME WHY AM I HOPPIN MY CAR....HERES THE ANSWER.....I GOT A LIL OVER 10 G'S IN THAT CAR JUST IN PARTS AND PAINT HAVIN TO DO SHIT TWICE AND THIS AND THAT.....AND I CANT EVEN SELL IT 7500 THE ASKIN PRICE.......I HONESTLY DONT SEE IT GOING FOR 6000 ....NOT THAT I WOULD LET IT GO FOR THAT..BUT I KNOW IM NOT GONNA GET ALL THAT MONEY BACK SO IM GET MY MONEYS WORTH AND REP THIS "I" EVEN IF IT MEANS BREAKIN SHIT ....SO IF THIS BITCH DO WHAT I THINK ITS GONNA DO IM SENDIN MOSTA U MUFUCKAZ TO DA HOUSE .........REALTALK08


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 06:58 AM~11166175
> *added the new shit to tha caprice yesterday........just couldn't put weight in my hustle....just couldn't bring my self to do it....LOOK HOMIES.....ALOT OF PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME WHY AM I HOPPIN MY CAR....HERES THE ANSWER.....I GOT A LIL OVER 10 G'S IN THAT CAR JUST IN PARTS AND PAINT HAVIN TO DO SHIT TWICE AND THIS AND THAT.....AND I CANT EVEN SELL IT 7500 THE ASKIN PRICE.......I HONESTLY DONT SEE IT GOING FOR 6000 ....NOT THAT I WOULD LET IT GO FOR THAT..BUT I KNOW IM NOT GONNA GET ALL THAT MONEY BACK SO IM GET MY MONEYS WORTH AND REP THIS "I" EVEN IF IT MEANS BREAKIN SHIT ....SO IF THIS BITCH DO WHAT I THINK ITS GONNA DO IM SENDIN MOSTA  U MUFUCKAZ TO DA HOUSE .........REALTALK08
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2008, 02:08 AM~11165657
> *:0
> what you will pay in insurance to cover it 100%, you could build 2....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 04:58 AM~11166175
> *added the new shit to tha caprice yesterday........just couldn't put weight in my hustle....just couldn't bring my self to do it....LOOK HOMIES.....ALOT OF PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME WHY AM I HOPPIN MY CAR....HERES THE ANSWER.....I GOT A LIL OVER 10 G'S IN THAT CAR JUST IN PARTS AND PAINT HAVIN TO DO SHIT TWICE AND THIS AND THAT.....AND I CANT EVEN SELL IT 7500 THE ASKIN PRICE.......I HONESTLY DONT SEE IT GOING FOR 6000 ....NOT THAT I WOULD LET IT GO FOR THAT..BUT I KNOW IM NOT GONNA GET ALL THAT MONEY BACK SO IM GET MY MONEYS WORTH AND REP THIS "I" EVEN IF IT MEANS BREAKIN SHIT ....SO IF THIS BITCH DO WHAT I THINK ITS GONNA DO IM SENDIN MOSTA  U MUFUCKAZ TO DA HOUSE .........REALTALK08
> *


  amen 


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 05:32 AM~11166242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 05:58 AM~11166175
> *added the new shit to tha caprice yesterday........just couldn't put weight in my hustle....just couldn't bring my self to do it....LOOK HOMIES.....ALOT OF PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME WHY AM I HOPPIN MY CAR....HERES THE ANSWER.....I GOT A LIL OVER 10 G'S IN THAT CAR JUST IN PARTS AND PAINT HAVIN TO DO SHIT TWICE AND THIS AND THAT.....AND I CANT EVEN SELL IT 7500 THE ASKIN PRICE.......I HONESTLY DONT SEE IT GOING FOR 6000 ....NOT THAT I WOULD LET IT GO FOR THAT..BUT I KNOW IM NOT GONNA GET ALL THAT MONEY BACK SO IM GET MY MONEYS WORTH AND REP THIS "I" EVEN IF IT MEANS BREAKIN SHIT ....SO IF THIS BITCH DO WHAT I THINK ITS GONNA DO IM SENDIN MOSTA  U MUFUCKAZ TO DA HOUSE .........REALTALK08
> *



that is the fked up part!!! struggle to build it, then struggle to sell it...i feel you homie....sucks!!! but.....that bitch would look clean as fk on the bumper!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2008, 08:44 AM~11166443
> *that is the fked up part!!! struggle to build it, then struggle to sell it...i feel you homie....sucks!!! but.....that bitch would look clean as fk on the bumper!!!
> *


did that back in the early 90's. spent over 8 g's which was a lot of $ at the time on my '63. school loan wanted their money so i sold it cheap to pay it off. left a bad taste in my mouth ever since then. i don't see what's the point in spending endless amount of $ into a ride knowing that you won't ever get it back unless someone really wants it. not an investment that will pay off and also hope the trigger man don't catch you at a stop light and take your investment away. i'll do a regal but won't dig deep to impress anyone, just do it for the fk of it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 07:24 AM~11166605
> *  left a bad taste in my mouth
> *











:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 09:40 AM~11166668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este buey. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 07:45 AM~11166693
> *este buey.  LOL
> *











:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 09:46 AM~11166699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LOCOS CREATIONS PUTTING IT DOWN. 
WE ARE WHAT WE ARE BECAUSE OF WHAT WE DO NOT BECAUSE OF WHAT WE SAY 
91 TOWNCAR CARTIER "STREETSHOW" GOING FULLY SHOW BUT ROLLING DAILY
90 TOWNCAR CARTIER "EL DINERO" FINALLY GOT IT SOON TO BE ON THE STICKS
*ID RATHER SEE SOME NICE RACKS*

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 07:56 AM~11166747
> *LOCOS CREATIONS PUTTING IT DOWN.
> WE ARE WHAT WE ARE BECAUSE OF WHAT WE DO NOT BECAUSE OF WHAT WE SAY
> 91 TOWNCAR CARTIER "STREETSHOW" GOING FULLY SHOW BUT ROLLING DAILY
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 09:58 AM~11166768
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I forgot, you are into ricers :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 08:00 AM~11166785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :worship: :worship: i ll be derr. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

can i take this with me SHE I MEANT HE GOT A NICE RACK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yuck


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 10:12 AM~11166864
> *can i take this with me  SHE I MEANT HE GOT A NICE RACK
> 
> 
> ...


got more gum than bubble yum :barf:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 09:12 AM~11166864
> *can i take this with me  SHE I MEANT HE GOT A NICE RACK
> 
> 
> ...


I am having trouble choosing...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 24 2008, 08:37 AM~11167060
> *I am having trouble choosing...
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 04:58 AM~11166175
> *added the new shit to tha caprice yesterday........just couldn't put weight in my hustle....just couldn't bring my self to do it....LOOK HOMIES.....ALOT OF PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME WHY AM I HOPPIN MY CAR....HERES THE ANSWER.....I GOT A LIL OVER 10 G'S IN THAT CAR JUST IN PARTS AND PAINT HAVIN TO DO SHIT TWICE AND THIS AND THAT.....AND I CANT EVEN SELL IT 7500 THE ASKIN PRICE.......I HONESTLY DONT SEE IT GOING FOR 6000 ....NOT THAT I WOULD LET IT GO FOR THAT..BUT I KNOW IM NOT GONNA GET ALL THAT MONEY BACK SO IM GET MY MONEYS WORTH AND REP THIS "I" EVEN IF IT MEANS BREAKIN SHIT ....SO IF THIS BITCH DO WHAT I THINK ITS GONNA DO IM SENDIN MOSTA  U MUFUCKAZ TO DA HOUSE .........REALTALK08
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2008, 08:55 PM~11164071
> *Fidel all day  got to pay to play
> *


his brother Hector does the same quality work and a little cheaper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 11:04 AM~11167280
> *his brother Hector does the same quality work and a little cheaper
> *


snitch!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 09:10 AM~11167326
> *snitch!
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 09:10 AM~11167326
> *snitch!
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 04:58 AM~11166175
> *added the new shit to tha caprice yesterday........just couldn't put weight in my hustle....just couldn't bring my self to do it....LOOK HOMIES.....ALOT OF PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME WHY AM I HOPPIN MY CAR....HERES THE ANSWER.....I GOT A LIL OVER 10 G'S IN THAT CAR JUST IN PARTS AND PAINT HAVIN TO DO SHIT TWICE AND THIS AND THAT.....AND I CANT EVEN SELL IT 7500 THE ASKIN PRICE.......I HONESTLY DONT SEE IT GOING FOR 6000 ....NOT THAT I WOULD LET IT GO FOR THAT..BUT I KNOW IM NOT GONNA GET ALL THAT MONEY BACK SO IM GET MY MONEYS WORTH AND REP THIS "I" EVEN IF IT MEANS BREAKIN SHIT ....SO IF THIS BITCH DO WHAT I THINK ITS GONNA DO IM SENDIN MOSTA  U MUFUCKAZ TO DA HOUSE .........REALTALK08
> *


FIRST OF ALL U AINT GOT NO CHOICE BUT 2 HOP UR CAR CUZ ITS NOT UP 2 UR BOYS STANDARDS(GO BACK AA COUPLE PAGES IF U AINT CATCH THAT 1 :biggrin: )BUT AS OF ME U GOT A NICE RIDE AND I GIVE U PROPS ON WHAT U DID WITH IT. 2 BAD U GUNNA FUK IT UP TRYN 2 CLOWN D LINK DOGG :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

STREETSHOW U READY??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 09:44 AM~11167562
> *STREETSHOW U READY??
> *


been waitting on u MR I BE HERE IN THE MOORNING . :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ANYONE WATCHING THE BOXING FIGHT SAT NIGHT???  COTTO VS MARGARITO...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 24 2008, 09:55 AM~11167655
> *ANYONE WATCHING THE BOXING FIGHT SAT NIGHT???  COTTO VS MARGARITO...
> 
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 24 2008, 10:03 AM~11167732
> *
> *


  ..got Cotto knocking out Margarito...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 24 2008, 10:55 AM~11167655
> *ANYONE WATCHING THE BOXING FIGHT SAT NIGHT???  COTTO VS MARGARITO...
> 
> *


 :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 24 2008, 08:24 AM~11166605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 10:43 AM~11167557
> *FIRST OF ALL U AINT GOT NO CHOICE BUT 2 HOP UR CAR CUZ ITS NOT UP 2 UR BOYS STANDARDS(GO BACK AA COUPLE PAGES IF U AINT CATCH THAT 1 :biggrin: )BUT AS OF ME U GOT A NICE RIDE AND I GIVE U PROPS ON WHAT U DID WITH IT. 2 BAD U GUNNA FUK IT UP TRYN 2 CLOWN D LINK DOGG :0
> *


 :0 ......

ding, ding......

hate to see him fk that car up.....he did it justice.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 24 2008, 01:03 PM~11168215
> *hate to see him fk that car up.....he did it justice.....
> *


X2


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 04:58 AM~11166175
> *added the new shit to tha caprice yesterday........just couldn't put weight in my hustle....just couldn't bring my self to do it....LOOK HOMIES.....ALOT OF PEOPLE KEEP ASKIN ME WHY AM I HOPPIN MY CAR....HERES THE ANSWER.....I GOT A LIL OVER 10 G'S IN THAT CAR JUST IN PARTS AND PAINT HAVIN TO DO SHIT TWICE AND THIS AND THAT.....AND I CANT EVEN SELL IT 7500 THE ASKIN PRICE.......I HONESTLY DONT SEE IT GOING FOR 6000 ....NOT THAT I WOULD LET IT GO FOR THAT..BUT I KNOW IM NOT GONNA GET ALL THAT MONEY BACK SO IM GET MY MONEYS WORTH AND REP THIS "I" EVEN IF IT MEANS BREAKIN SHIT ....SO IF THIS BITCH DO WHAT I THINK ITS GONNA DO IM SENDIN MOSTA  U MUFUCKAZ TO DA HOUSE .........REALTALK08
> *


Slim you good peeps,but i dont get that, first they say to build a clean car and hop it. Then we hear that it sucks that we got to tear it up! My car was done by me and my club from tha ground up. Not talking shit! I'm also not sayin that i have a clean paint or insides this car has been in tha game for years. i got in tha hop cause i like it. i fucked up two frames already, do i think of selling my car "HELL NO" i build this bitch! i think i came along way from hitting about 12 inches. all im sayin is if you wanna hop,hop that bitch if not don't! i dont give a fuck i do it cause i like to rep my club and my car! single double i dont give a rats what it is. you know im a single piston with adex and gear cant say but i have 9 batt. im out to get what i want. not sain that im on tha bumper ,but im close to it. i got 14 stokes that lock all tha way!!!! so you do what you want dont listen to what they want you to do!! peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 24 2008, 02:08 AM~11165657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 


wings!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

will honey or Dena get bent over this weekend?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 24 2008, 09:55 AM~11167655
> *ANYONE WATCHING THE BOXING FIGHT SAT NIGHT???  COTTO VS MARGARITO...
> 
> *


WE BE WATCHING OTHER KIND OF MATCH HOPPING MATCH


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:02 PM~11164747
> *FINALLY MORE PEOPLE IN HOUSTON ARE GETTING MORE INTO HOPPIN, NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: JUST SOME MORE VICTUMS. :biggrin:
> *


  :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 23 2008, 08:45 PM~11163975
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Lord Goofy, BIG_TEXAS, 2000 TOWNCAR, cali rydah, lone star, sic713, CHOCHI (LOCOS), NoCaddyLikeMine, cooneyb81
> wut up
> *


whats up got off be for i look SORRY!!! MAN having a kid SUCKS see gets up at 2 or 3 am asking for some food or telling me that she sick when she gets up


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 23 2008, 10:22 PM~11164939
> *SAY IM WORRING BOUT U DOG!!! U TALKN BOUT ME DRESSED UP LIKE A CHEERLEADER 2 MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHUTS UP WITH THAT????????????? :scrutinize: GOTTA KEEP MY EYE ON U!!!! :0
> *


see people i told you that hes like that!!! :0 :biggrin: be on the look out for him he like men thats on 13"s!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 23 2008, 10:30 PM~11165004
> *IT WILL BE, BUT I WAS TALKING ABOUT MY RADICAL HOPPER NOT ONE OF MY SINGLE PUMP "HOPPERS", BUT PURPLE STUFF IS READY TO BE ON THA BUMPER TILL THE REPLACEMENT COMES OUT!  WHATUKNOWABOUTHAT!   :biggrin:
> *


i need to put some work in my car are you up for helping out on it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

REPRESENT FOR LA RAZA!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421548


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 01:44 PM~11169749
> *REPRESENT FOR LA RAZA!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421548
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2008, 09:14 AM~11166875
> *yuck
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2008, 08:18 PM~11163186
> *that will work,. as long as its clean paint and clean rims some people cant even get that far
> actually no, not everyone can afford to buy one already built, so they make excuses.
> dallas chrome is fine, its only 1000 for full undercarriage. and no one singled anyone out, i made a general statement but look at everyone comin out the woodworks to respond.  aint no one talking down im just saying houston needs to wake the fuck up and i know there is a bunch of people who feel this way, but no one says anything on layitlow.  there should be a standard for lowriders.  as in , if its a caddy coupe it needs to be eurod out, if its a cutlass it needs to be euro clipped if its a g body it belongs on 13s, if its a hardtop impala it belongs on 13s.  if its a caprice coupe it needs euro clip,  if its a rag impala it needs to be lifted. you know common sense shit. but damn some people just dont wake up its 2008 and people still riding around like its the early 90s n shit
> ...


So who wrote all the rules? The "rule" that everything needs to be euro'd or 90'd is nonsense. Some people prefer the original headers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 24 2008, 04:43 PM~11170281
> *So deeeezzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 03:44 PM~11170289
> *deeeezzzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzz
> *


Wow did you think of that by yourself?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

MAN!! all wayz talking about NUTZ do you need some :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 11:43 AM~11167557
> *FIRST OF ALL U AINT GOT NO CHOICE BUT 2 HOP UR CAR CUZ ITS NOT UP 2 UR BOYS STANDARDS(GO BACK AA COUPLE PAGES IF U AINT CATCH THAT 1 :biggrin: )BUT AS OF ME U GOT A NICE RIDE AND I GIVE U PROPS ON WHAT U DID WITH IT. 2 BAD U GUNNA FUK IT UP TRYN 2 CLOWN D LINK DOGG :0
> *


see thats the diffrence between me and him......i dont care if the car is 90'ed euroed just as long as it has clean paint wheels and insides and all black under.......i didnt want chrome on my car.....cuz thers nothin chrome on it ......... its red and black.....i spent to much on the grill so i be damned it any paint touch that hoe.....just know whatever breaks can and will be fixed asap....u just make shur u get plenty of practice on tha switch ***** no substitute swichman......YOU SEEN WHAT THE CAPRICE DOSE WITH LESS THEN HALF CHARGED BATTS.......IMA SHOW WHAT IT DO WITH FULL JUICE AND UPGRADES....IF I DONT HIT BUMPERRRRRRRR IT WILL BE DAMN CLOSE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 02:59 PM~11170395
> *see thats the diffrence between me and him......i dont care if the car is 90'ed euroed just as long as it has clean paint wheels and insides and all black under.......i didnt want chrome on my car.....cuz thers nothin chrome on it ......... its red and black.....i spent to much on the grill so i be damned it any paint touch that hoe.....just know whatever breaks can and will be fixed asap....u just make shur u get plenty of practice on tha switch ***** no substitute swichman......YOU SEEN WHAT THE CAPRICE DOSE WITH LESS THEN HALF CHARGED BATTS.......IMA SHOW WHAT IT DO WITH FULL JUICE AND UPGRADES....IF I DONT HIT BUMPERRRRRRRR IT WILL BE DAMN CLOSE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 02:59 PM~11170395
> *see thats the diffrence between me and him......i dont care if the car is 90'ed euroed just as long as it has clean paint wheels and insides and all black under.......i didnt want chrome on my car.....cuz thers nothin chrome on it ......... its red and black.....i spent to much on the grill so i be damned it any paint touch that hoe.....just know whatever breaks can and will be fixed asap....u just make shur u get plenty of practice on tha switch ***** no substitute swichman......YOU SEEN WHAT THE CAPRICE DOSE WITH LESS THEN HALF CHARGED BATTS.......IMA SHOW WHAT IT DO WITH FULL JUICE AND UPGRADES....IF I DONT HIT BUMPERRRRRRRR IT WILL BE DAMN CLOSE
> *


no substitute swichman :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 12:32 PM~11169123
> *WE BE WATCHING OTHER KIND OF MATCH HOPPING MATCH
> *


 Yall have fun...i really want to watch this fight..best of the welterweights..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 24 2008, 12:46 PM~11169244
> *whats up got off be for i look SORRY!!! MAN having a kid SUCKS see gets up at 2 or 3 am asking for some food or telling me that she sick when she gets up
> *


wut up big homie..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jul 24 2008, 01:24 PM~11168461
> *Slim you good peeps,but i dont get that, first they say to build a clean car and hop it. Then we hear that it sucks that we got to tear it up! My car was done by me and my club from tha ground up. Not talking shit! I'm also not sayin that i have a clean paint or insides this car has been in tha game for years. i got in tha hop cause i like it. i fucked up two frames already, do i think of selling my car "HELL NO" i build this bitch! i think i came along way from hitting about 12 inches. all im sayin is if you wanna hop,hop that bitch if not don't! i dont give a fuck i do it cause i like to rep my club and my car! single double i dont give a rats what it is. you know im a single piston with adex and gear cant say but i have 9 batt. im out to get what i want. not sain that im on tha bumper ,but im close to it. i got 14 stokes that lock all tha way!!!! so you do what you want dont listen to what they want you to do!! peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh trust me homie i never planed on keepin this car.....i just needed a car to get in the club.......no one helped me with the car its all my money and ideas.....had to rely on my own hook ups....i do what i want with the car and could give a fuck what ANYBODY thinks....the thing is that i put alot of money in this car and it is by far the badest car i have ever built and i want it to last meask anyone that knows me how i drive that car i dont baby it .... but i aint gonna quit doin what i do cuz im havin a good time.....cuz i can always fix whatever breaks but its not worth it if i aint havin fun.....build the car the way you want it ...but keep in mind its a reflection on u and your club.....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 03:13 PM~11170514
> *oh trust me homie i never planed on keepin this car.....i just needed a car to get in the club.......no one helped me with the car its all my money and ideas.....had to rely on my own hook ups....i do what i want with the car and could give a fuck what ANYBODY thinks....the thing is that i put alot of money in this car and it is by far the badest car i have ever built and i want it to last meask anyone that knows me how i drive that car i dont baby it .... but i aint gonna quit doin what i do cuz im havin a good time.....cuz i can always fix whatever breaks but its not worth it if i aint havin fun.....build the car the way you want it ...but keep in mind its a reflection on u and your club.....
> *


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 24 2008, 03:09 PM~11170481
> *wut up big homie..
> *


shit not to much moving some shit when its not raining


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 24 2008, 05:27 PM~11170639
> *shit not to much moving some shit when its not raining
> *


wuz up...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 24 2008, 03:30 PM~11170657
> *wuz up...
> *


shit not to much... what about you


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 24 2008, 05:33 PM~11170672
> *shit not to much... what about you
> *


workin on tha rides... gettin em ready!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

wats up


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 24 2008, 03:36 PM~11170681
> *workin on tha rides... gettin em ready!
> *


cool, thats whats up!! what are you doing to it


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

whats up gallo


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 24 2008, 03:46 PM~11170773
> *whats up gallo
> *


Nothing much, fucken weather dont let u do nothign to the ride



......Wat up Goofy


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 24 2008, 09:55 AM~11167655
> *ANYONE WATCHING THE BOXING FIGHT SAT NIGHT???  COTTO VS MARGARITO...
> 
> *


After Ol Skools house or waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jul 24 2008, 03:48 PM~11170788
> *Nothing much, fucken weather dont let u do nothign to the ride
> ......Wat up Goofy
> *


i know :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

im out got to move


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 24 2008, 05:46 PM~11170769
> *cool, thats whats up!! what are you doing to it
> *


jus doin wat i can, tryn keep up with all these ballerz on here


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 03:13 PM~11170514
> *oh trust me homie i never planed on keepin this car.....i just needed a car to get in the club.......no one helped me with the car its all my money and ideas.....had to rely on my own hook ups....i do what i want with the car and could give a fuck what ANYBODY thinks....the thing is that i put alot of money in this car and it is by far the badest car i have ever built and i want it to last meask anyone that knows me how i drive that car i dont baby it .... but i aint gonna quit doin what i do cuz im havin a good time.....cuz i can always fix whatever breaks but its not worth it if i aint havin fun.....build the car the way you want it ...but keep in mind its a reflection on u and your club.....
> *


c thats wut im talkn bout fuk wut the next man think!!! build it 4 yourself not to impress others


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2008, 02:59 PM~11170395
> *see thats the diffrence between me and him......i dont care if the car is 90'ed euroed just as long as it has clean paint wheels and insides and all black under.......i didnt want chrome on my car.....cuz thers nothin chrome on it ......... its red and black.....i spent to much on the grill so i be damned it any paint touch that hoe.....just know whatever breaks can and will be fixed asap....u just make shur u get plenty of practice on tha switch ***** no substitute swichman......YOU SEEN WHAT THE CAPRICE DOSE WITH LESS THEN HALF CHARGED BATTS.......IMA SHOW WHAT IT DO WITH FULL JUICE AND UPGRADES....IF I DONT HIT BUMPERRRRRRRR IT WILL BE DAMN CLOSE
> *


 :0 hno: hno: ur right no substitute switchman..............
so dont b runin over tryn 2 hit my switch!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ol beeeeeeech azz neeega!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lac sold. time to go buy another built car for the "haters" :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2008, 06:23 PM~11171069
> *lac sold. time to go buy another built car for the "haters"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 So when you leavin to new mex.?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 24 2008, 04:24 PM~11171078
> *:0 So when you leavin to new mex.?
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2008, 06:25 PM~11171086
> *
> *


gon be a good sight seein that car ridin around... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2008, 04:23 PM~11171069
> *lac sold. time to go buy another built car for the "haters"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jul 24 2008, 12:08 AM~11165657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa sho


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2008, 06:30 PM~11171133
> *alright
> mm hmm
> fa sho
> *



show me your tits


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 24 2008, 04:33 PM~11171154
> *show me your tits
> *


 MAN BOOBS?? :barf: :barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jul 24 2008, 09:55 AM~11167655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I GOTA WATCH THAT.......HOPEFULLY IF ITS OVER QUICK ENOUGH ILL TRY AND GO OUT AND SEE THE "HOPPING" MATCH............


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 06:36 PM~11171178
> *MAN BOOBS?? :barf:  :barf:
> *



sure, why not?

theres lots of other b.s. up in hurr, i'm jus adding my dos centavos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2008, 06:23 PM~11171069
> *lac sold. time to go buy another built car for the "haters"  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: that mean you coming to get this trailer out of my fk'n way? me and the 68 got some feelings to go hurt!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 24 2008, 06:38 PM~11171192
> *sure, why not?
> 
> theres lots of other b.s. up in hurr, i'm jus adding my dos centavos
> *


HOT DOGGIN IT?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlowNLow_@Jul 24 2008, 12:31 AM~11165011
> *Ace what up captain D.... :cheesy:
> *


wut it do :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 04:38 PM~11171193
> *:uh:  that mean you coming to get this trailer out of my fk'n way?  me and the 68 got some feelings to go hurt!!
> *


yea put some new tires on it for me, preciate it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2008, 07:42 PM~11171603
> *yea put some new tires on it for me, preciate it
> *


put some 14" hurcs on there with blue chinaz.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 24 2008, 06:39 PM~11171201
> *HOT DOGGIN IT?
> *



4 LyFe


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 24 2008, 08:06 PM~11171793
> *4 LyFe
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 24 2008, 08:13 PM~11171833
> *:uh:
> *



o' hatin' ass trucker :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 24 2008, 08:13 PM~11171838
> *o' hatin' ass trucker :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 24 2008, 08:13 PM~11171838
> *o' hatin' ass trucker :uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 24 2008, 08:18 PM~11171871
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


you got your license to drive those rigs already? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

OK IM JUST A MESSENGER.....SINCE I AINT GOT A CAR AND AINT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT CARS N SHIT IN HERE..................BUT TONY AKA MRHTOWNTEAM84CADDY........................MY ***** SAID THEY GON GO OUT AND SERVE UP SOME OF THAT PURPLE STUFF........HE MIGHT MAKE IT OUT A LIL LATER THAN WAT YALL WANT(GOT TO WATCH THE COTTO FIGHT FIRST  ) THEN WELL BE ON DDDDDDDDDDDDD WAY TO GO AND HAVE A LIL FUN.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 08:31 PM~11171980
> *you got your license to drive those rigs already?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2008, 08:39 PM~11172038
> *OK IM JUST A MESSENGER.....SINCE I AINT GOT A CAR AND AINT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT CARS N SHIT IN HERE..................BUT TONY AKA MRHTOWNTEAM84CADDY........................MY ***** SAID THEY GON GO OUT AND SERVE UP SOME OF THAT PURPLE STUFF........HE MIGHT MAKE IT OUT A LIL LATER THAN WAT YALL WANT(GOT TO WATCH THE COTTO FIGHT FIRST  ) THEN WELL BE ON DDDDDDDDDDDDD WAY TO GO AND HAVE A LIL FUN.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats where you should have stopped typing.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 06:41 PM~11172051
> *thats where you should have stopped typing.
> *


so y u still typing also??? i mean you in the same boat as me chunksalot.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2008, 08:50 PM~11172113
> *so y u still typing also??? i mean you in the same boat as me chunksalot.
> *




he testin out that brand new typing wand


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2008, 08:50 PM~11172113
> *so y u still typing also??? i mean you in the same boat as me chunksalot.
> *


hold up, i got a car and got stacks of parts with names like zenith,superfly,optima,parker.. all ready to join the team.. so i think i'm a little bit ahead of you.. you fk'n metrosexual..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 08:55 PM~11172162
> *hold up, i got a car and got stacks of parts with names like zenith,superfly,optima,parker..  all ready to join the team..    so i think i'm a little bit ahead of you.. you fk'n metrosexual..
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 06:55 PM~11172162
> *hold up, i got a car and got stacks of parts with names like zenith,superfly,optima,parker..  all ready to join the team..    so i think i'm a little bit ahead of you.. you fk'n metrosexual..
> *


ha............i got a car already lifted.......just gettin painted........so stfu i win......................and if i was you i'd quit wit da metrosexual shit cuz after your weekend fun wit trannys...........yea you aint the manyliest of man right now.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

cover 1 of 2 Issue 3









cover 2 of 2 Issue 3


















1760 Airline Highway Suite F-113
Hollister, CA 95023

Paypal: [email protected]

don't forget to visit us at Impalas Magazine Website


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11172407
> *cover 1 of 2 Issue 3
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

here we go again with BS ID RATHER SEE SUM PAISA RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 09:34 PM~11172587
> *here we go again with BS ID RATHER SEE SUM PAISA RIDES :biggrin:
> *


then look in your driveway!!














*0wn3d!!!!!!*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2008, 09:14 PM~11172374
> *ha............i got a car already lifted.......just gettin painted........so stfu i win......................and if i was you i'd quit wit da metrosexual shit cuz after your weekend fun wit trannys...........yea you aint the manyliest of man right now.
> *


you still a youngsta.. i done put in my time back in the days.. i was there putting in time on the richmond strip, your bitch ass wasn't but like 10 years old then. so don't act like i never hit switches before or never had a car painted.. watch your tone with elders bitch.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 07:43 PM~11172668
> *you still a youngsta..  i done put in my time back in the days..  i was there putting in time on the richmond strip, your bitch ass wasn't but like 10 years old then.    so don't act like i never hit switches before or never had a car painted..  watch  your tone with elders bitch.
> *


old ass bitch..give up.. lowrider is dead in you


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 24 2008, 09:45 PM~11172683
> *
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: AceOfDAces, KRAZYTOYZ, sic713, Devious Sixty8, CHOCHI (LOCOS)
wut it do


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2008, 09:45 PM~11172681
> *old ass bitch..give up.. lowrider is dead in you
> *


 :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 09:34 PM~11172587
> *here we go again with BS ID RATHER SEE SUM PAISA RIDES :biggrin:
> *


back in business. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 07:39 PM~11172632
> *then look in your driveway!!
> 0wn3d!!!!!!
> *


im not home im workng at the club looking at SUM NICE RACKS and THESE AINT NO TRANNS that would LEAVE A BAD TASTE IN UR MOUTH 


























OWNED THANK U COME AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wake up paisa!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

fuck i replied in the wrong topic. my bad. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 08:11 PM~11172912
> *wake up paisa!!!
> 
> 
> ...


el paisa with A BAD TASTE ON HIS MOUTH DUE TO A CRAZY NIGHT WHIT TRANNYS 







OWNED AGAIN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

blame the gas fumes


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2008, 08:39 PM~11172038
> *OK IM JUST A MESSENGER.....SINCE I AINT GOT A CAR AND AINT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT CARS N SHIT IN HERE..................BUT TONY AKA MRHTOWNTEAM84CADDY........................MY ***** SAID THEY GON GO OUT AND SERVE UP SOME OF THAT PURPLE STUFF........HE MIGHT MAKE IT OUT A LIL LATER THAN WAT YALL WANT(GOT TO WATCH THE COTTO FIGHT FIRST  ) THEN WELL BE ON DDDDDDDDDDDDD WAY TO GO AND HAVE A LIL FUN.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


come get sum homie, just stillsingle unless u wanna go RADICAL ! soory if i hurt ur feeling homie, but ur always talking down on the H-TOWN and thats not cool. I'll be there unless u wanna do it tonight, im ready NOW why wait! ur ***** ready?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2008, 08:39 PM~11172038
> *OK IM JUST A MESSENGER.....SINCE I AINT GOT A CAR AND AINT ALLOWED TO TALK ABOUT CARS N SHIT IN HERE..................BUT TONY AKA MRHTOWNTEAM84CADDY........................MY ***** SAID THEY GON GO OUT AND SERVE UP SOME OF THAT PURPLE STUFF........HE MIGHT MAKE IT OUT A LIL LATER THAN WAT YALL WANT(GOT TO WATCH THE COTTO FIGHT FIRST  ) THEN WELL BE ON DDDDDDDDDDDDD WAY TO GO AND HAVE A LIL FUN.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh by tha way I TALK cause I have something to back it up with, and if I aint got it I'll get it! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 24 2008, 10:15 PM~11172954
> *el paisa with  A BAD TASTE ON HIS MOUTH DUE TO A CRAZY WHIT TRANNYS
> OWNED AGAIN
> *


i'm running out of paisas culiacan!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 08:11 PM~11172912
> *wake up paisa!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 24 2008, 08:19 PM~11173011
> *come get sum homie, just stillsingle unless u wanna go RADICAL ! soory if i hurt ur feeling homie, but ur always talking down on the H-TOWN and thats not cool. I'll be there unless u wanna do it tonight, im ready NOW why wait! ur ***** ready?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow, que esperas paisa!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11173055


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 24 2008, 07:54 PM~11172779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maria?? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2008, 10:27 PM~11173069
> ****** went to go cry in da car
> 
> maria?? :cheesy:
> *


if you gonna be at that shop tomorrow.. hit me up.. its my day off.. i'll come watch and tell you where you fk'n up.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 24 2008, 07:43 PM~11172668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH AND NAW WE'LL WAIT TILL SATURDAY SO WE CAN MAKE IT INTERESTING..............THATS IF YOU WANA STAY OUT A LIL CUZ LIKE I SAID WE GOING TO WATCH THE BOXING MATCH AND THEN GO OUT THERE TO HAVE SOME FUN.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 24 2008, 10:24 PM~11173050
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 24 2008, 08:25 PM~11173061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir SHE GOT A NICE RACK


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ITS THEM LOCOS!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ese so yo


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ese so yo


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 channel.. used,working..make offers..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 11:11 PM~11173531
> *2 channel.. used,working..make offers..
> 
> 
> ...



price?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 24 2008, 11:12 PM~11173551
> *price?
> *


gonna be steep.. sentimental value and all.. :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 11:13 PM~11173560
> *gonna be steep..  sentimental value and all..  :tears:
> *


impala65 will pay double for it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 24 2008, 11:14 PM~11173568
> *impala65 will pay double for it.
> *


we know but i dont fk with snitches.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 11:13 PM~11173560
> *gonna be steep..  sentimental value and all..  :tears:
> *



If ya want i can give ya few minutes to say your goodbyes...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 24 2008, 11:17 PM~11173605
> *If ya want i can give ya few minutes to say your goodbyes...
> *


maybe.. pm me offer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..this one hurts.. if i dont get serious offers.. i'll just keep it.. 

rockford fosgate RAVDVD1 (requires external amps), NEW in box. face is like a black chrome. plays dvd and mp3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.. i'm keeping the radio.. wings can wait.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 24 2008, 08:36 PM~11173150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure does..
damn i wanted to hit that..
and she got some nice longs legs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Devious Sixty8, streetshow, MR.64wagon


sup *****?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 25 2008, 01:59 AM~11175058
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that one sexy mother fucker right there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 25 2008, 01:59 AM~11175058
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT!
I LIKE TO MOVE IT MOVE IT!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mooove it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2008, 08:42 AM~11175908
> *mooove it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im up to early..
time to head to magnolia...

devious,, tell nana im coming over for breakfast


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2008, 08:54 AM~11175940
> *im up to early..
> time to head to magnolia...
> 
> ...


foo i drove by shop at 830am.. ready to help you slap bondo over that rust..but you weren't there. slacker


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "Back in the saddle, lookin for a little affection
I took a shot as a contestant on _*The Love
Connection*_
The audience voted, and you know they picked a
winner
I took my date to the Hilton for Medina and some
dinner
She had a few drinks, I'm thinkin soon what I'll
be gettin
Instead she started talkin 'bout plans for our
weddin
I said, Wait, slow down, love, not so fast says,
I'll be seein ya
That's why I found you don't play around with the
Funky Cold Medina"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 25 2008, 09:04 AM~11175971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: "Back in the saddle, lookin for a little affection
> I took a shot as a contestant on _The Love
> Connection_
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

classic


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 25 2008, 09:04 AM~11175971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: "Back in the saddle, lookin for a little affection
> I took a shot as a contestant on _The Love
> Connection_
> ...


Wah hahahahahaha


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup slim


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 25 2008, 07:04 AM~11175971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: "Back in the saddle, lookin for a little affection
> I took a shot as a contestant on _The Love
> Connection_
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

te chingaron paisa!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2008, 07:29 AM~11176082
> *te chingaron paisa!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2008, 07:29 AM~11176082
> *te chingaron paisa!!!
> 
> 
> ...


valio madre con el paisa :biggrin: 








el paisa hauler :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2008, 09:48 AM~11176204
> *valio madre con el paisa  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn! 5 paisas!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 25 2008, 06:57 AM~11175951
> *foo  i drove by shop at 830am..  ready to help you slap bondo over that rust..but you weren't there.    slacker
> *


im leavin now.. i open up my car and fuckin ants made a trail throw that bitch...
all down my door and inside my dash.. lil fuckers.. had to clean all that shit up..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2008, 11:11 PM~11173531
> *2 channel.. used,working..make offers..
> 
> 
> ...


you pay me $10 and I will throw that piece of shit across the street.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 25 2008, 10:52 AM~11176598
> *you pay me $10 and I will throw that piece of shit across the street.
> *


that's a lot of sentimental value. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2008, 10:56 AM~11176645
> *that's a lot of sentimental value.  LOL
> *


i wouldve said $30, but I knocked off the initial disposal fee due to "pussymental value".


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 25 2008, 10:57 AM~11176659
> *i wouldve said $30, but I knocked off the initial disposal fee due to "pussymental value".
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

te chingaron pinche firmelows!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11177046

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 25 2008, 09:29 AM~11176082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


patch the rust holes and maybe they wont get in. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 25 2008, 11:13 AM~11177776
> *haaaaa
> patch the rust holes and maybe they wont get in.    :uh:
> *


they didnt come in from the rust.. the ran up my tire.. dont the frame and into the body.. all the way down the door to the back compartment behind the seats...

i got them fuckers by using your fav friend...








































RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2008, 01:16 PM~11177796
> *they didnt come in from the rust.. the ran up my tire.. dont the frame and into the body.. all the way down the door to the back compartment behind the seats...
> 
> i got them fuckers by using your fav friend...
> ...


if you wouldnt leave watermelon rhines in there they wouldnt be trying to get in.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 25 2008, 11:21 AM~11177820
> *if you wouldnt leave watermelon rhines in there they wouldnt be trying to get in.
> *


no it was a pizza box in da bed


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/765408431.html

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 25 2008, 02:23 PM~11178247
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/car/765408431.html
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 25 2008, 12:08 PM~11178142
> *what up homie
> *


hi


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

houston topic been slow today.i guess everybody is in the paisa topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 25 2008, 02:44 PM~11179289
> *houston topic been slow today.i guess everybody is in the paisa topic :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TTT FOR THE PAISA TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2008, 03:03 PM~11179429
> *IT LEFT A BAD TASTE IN MY MOUTH PAISA
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Going to be a bad @ss fight tomorrow night with Margarito vs Cotto.I'm not going to be able to watch it I have to work.I hate missing it. *:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2008, 04:53 PM~11179349
> *TTT FOR THE PAISA TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 24 2008, 11:59 PM~11175058
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 25 2008, 04:20 PM~11180003
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

does anyone have a two pump kit new or use 4 sale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 25 2008, 06:20 PM~11180003
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dunno what you laughin at, thats just stupid photoshop..but your dance moves were 100% authentic bo jangles.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 25 2008, 07:21 PM~11181029
> *dunno what you laughin at, thats just stupid photoshop..but your dance moves were 100% authentic bo jangles.
> *


SO?????? AND YOUR POINT IS??? U MAD FATBOY CUZ YO AS CANT DO DA SOULJA BOY WITHOUT YOUR TITTY POPPIN YOU IN DA EYE?????



AND YOUR OBESITY MAKES IT A HELL OF ALOT FUNNIER!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:badvisual: :burn:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dont take my talkin for no muthafuckin cappin
***** its the truth, charge it to the roof
a lot of ****** just wanna walk in my boots


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf.. you mc lyte now...

no wait.. heavy d and the boys


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just call me d nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 07:11 AM~11182937
> *just call me d nice
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 05:11 AM~11182937
> *just call me d nice
> *


how bout paisa that hangs out with trannys paisa :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2008, 06:38 AM~11183035
> *
> *


i want to take the withe boy to lunch paisa :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2008, 08:50 AM~11183060
> *i want to take the withe boy to lunch paisa :biggrin:
> *


mr. i don't have internet at home paisa!!!

"i'm trying to quote but phone keep *frezzing* paisa"

you applying gel to your phone paisa????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2008, 06:55 AM~11183068
> *mr. i don't have internet at home paisa!!!
> 
> "i'm trying to quote but phone keep frezzing paisa"
> ...


will everybody please come to my BBQ paisa :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2008, 08:57 AM~11183070
> *will everybody please come to my BBQ paisa  :biggrin:
> *


i can't make it because i work 2 jobs paisa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2008, 08:48 AM~11183056
> *how bout paisa that hangs out with trannys paisa :dunno:
> *


with nice racks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 07:03 AM~11183088
> *with nice racks
> *


its ok paisa latin cant tell boys from girls paisa :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2008, 09:06 AM~11183097
> *its ok paisa latin cant tell paisa  :biggrin:
> *


you couldn't see the adams apple in the pictures :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2008, 09:06 AM~11183097
> *its ok paisa latin cant tell boys from girls paisa  :biggrin:
> *


ando siego buey :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2008, 07:13 AM~11183120
> *ando siego buey  :tears:
> *


and with a bad taste in ur mouth paisa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2008, 09:15 AM~11183129
> *and with a bad taste in ur mouth paisa
> *


 :cheesy: got to go man. al rato.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2008, 07:15 AM~11183132
> *:cheesy:  got to go man.  al rato.
> *


al rato paisa this mofo out :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2008, 09:08 AM~11183104
> *you couldn't see the adams apple in the pictures  :ugh:
> *


but you can see the mustache :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. on the grind.. 9am-930pm today.. might go do driveby on ya'll ****** at taco cabana 2nite :guns:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 25 2008, 03:54 PM~11179804
> *Going to be a bad @ss fight tomorrow night with Margarito vs Cotto.I'm not going to be able to watch it I have to work.I hate missing it. :angry:
> 
> 
> *


  ..got my money on Cotto..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2008, 10:38 AM~11183486
> * ..got my money on Cotto..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 07:56 AM~11183302
> *mayne.. on the grind.. 9am-930pm today..    might go do driveby on ya'll ****** at taco cabana 2nite  :guns:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 11:01 AM~11183587
> *:uh:
> *


cv?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 08:58 AM~11183574
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 09:11 AM~11183634
> *cv?
> *


wut about it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2008, 11:13 AM~11183642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 11:17 AM~11183670
> *wut about it
> *


find me one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 09:18 AM~11183681
> *find me one
> *


word?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 09:18 AM~11183677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 11:37 AM~11183804
> *word?
> *


came into alot of loot


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 11:42 AM~11183841
> *came into alot of loot
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS AT WESTHEIMER TONIGHT . IS GONIG TO BE PAISAS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2008, 01:09 PM~11184225
> *HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF NICE RACKS AT WESTHEIMER TONIGHT . IS GONIG TO BE PAISAS  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

read part about trades... 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/740966470.html





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2008, 11:09 AM~11184225
> *HOPE TO SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS AT WESTHEIMER TONIGHT . IS GONIG TO BE PAISAS  :biggrin:
> *


i should be there with a half sanded car..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 01:46 PM~11184393
> *read part about trades...
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/740966470.html
> ...


"Dont come wit no bullshit"? Lol he sellin it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2008, 01:09 PM~11184225
> *HOPE TO SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS AT WESTHEIMER TONIGHT . IS GONIG TO BE PAISAS  :biggrin:
> *


see you there paisa


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 01:46 PM~11184393
> *read part about trades...
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/740966470.html
> ...


ill trade that foo a pack a bubble gum and 2 skittles :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 26 2008, 02:09 PM~11184537
> *ill trade that foo a pack a bubble gum and 2 skittles :biggrin:
> *


think you'd be getting fk'd on that deal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 26 2008, 01:58 PM~11184458
> *"Dont come wit no bullshit"? Lol he sellin it.
> *


call em, his # in there. ask em "say der dawg peeped that trying to flip that bubble.. on dem big thangz.. lemme holla atcha and work out deal.. ya evur hurd of regalize?"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 02:13 PM~11184558
> *call em, his # in there.      ask em "say der dawg peeped that trying to flip that bubble.. on dem big thangz..  lemme holla atcha and work out deal..  ya evur hurd of regalize?"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** hung up on me when i offered em $100 told em i needed a parts car and he can keep the discount tires rims.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 11:22 AM~11184265
> *:uh:
> *


hope they dont leave a bad taste in ur mouth


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he likes different tastes in his mouth


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 12:13 PM~11184558
> *call em, his # in there.      ask em "say der dawg peeped that trying to flip that bubble.. on dem big thangz..  lemme holla atcha and work out deal..  ya evur hurd of regalize?"
> *





> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 12:33 PM~11184667
> ****** hung up on me when i offered em $100 told em i needed a parts car and he can keep the discount tires rims.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 02:33 PM~11184667
> ****** hung up on me when i offered em $100 told em i needed a parts car and he can keep the discount tires rims.
> *


mest up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2008, 01:26 PM~11184999
> *he likes different tastes in his mouth
> *


even watermelon ???? ........... :biggrin: 















owned


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 26 2008, 03:09 PM~11185572
> *
> *


staffordshire?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 05:12 PM~11185587
> *staffordshire?
> *


purple dinosaur scrubs?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 03:15 PM~11185600
> *purple dinosaur scrubs?
> *


you goin to westheimer


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 05:17 PM~11185615
> *you goin to westheimer
> *


block away now and get off at 930pm.. so might as well. oh, and i just got back from that taco cabana.. blk gurl there was like "you know there be some of your ese potnas out here on saturday nights" i was like " :ugh:"


and and "one random blk guy"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe snitch65 knows something about the value of 4dr 65's that we don't.. peep da price 


http://houston.craigslist.org/car/767622699.html


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

did someone say paisa?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im ready to roll.. once side of the car ass fuck...

lol..


hood hopper is on the trailor and ready!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

everybody who owes me money and plans to go to westheimer.. either come with my cash or rethink it,cause imma be there.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 26 2008, 08:30 PM~11186560
> *:uh:
> *


you bring my grill kneegro


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 08:07 PM~11186441
> *everybody who owes me money and plans to go to westheimer..    either come with my cash or rethink it,cause imma be there.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: this fool act like he gonna do somthin :uh: you know you aint gonna run after there asses to collect :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 26 2008, 08:35 PM~11186578
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: this fool act like he gonna do somthin :uh: you know you aint gonna run after there asses to collect :biggrin:
> *


:uh: your on the list now.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope everybody has there batteries charged


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 26 2008, 07:22 PM~11186814
> *i hope everybody has there batteries charged
> *


i hope u take pics :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2008, 06:33 PM~11186570
> *you bring my grill kneegro
> *


fuck yo grill...




westheimer was ok..
real riders showed up...

but it aint worth the drive...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 03:06 AM~11188290
> *fuck yo grill...
> westheimer was ok..
> real riders showed up...
> ...


it aint worth the drive for you cuz the whole night you were trying to get your phone from your seat :biggrin: we got pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 01:06 AM~11188290
> *
> but it aint worth the drive...
> *


thats what i heard ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2008, 08:38 AM~11183486
> * ..got my money on Cotto..
> *


 :angry: !!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

I wana thank every body that came out last night. i think we all know who took it. thanks to all the clubs and solo riders . secial thanks to all the people that was out der hopping. hopefully we can do this again and make this bigger. lets try not to feel negative bout this . as everyone can see is a good spot and cops dont trip. we would appreciate it if people pick up theire trash this is our spot and if u dont like at least respect it and let us keep it . if we leave al that trash we going to get kick out quick. i think we have manners here and can pick up after our selfs. thanks again to everybody that made it out last night . thats whats is all about keeping the movement alive.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I know there are some A/C tech in here I need my A/C in my House worked on. let me know whose avalible.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 27 2008, 08:39 AM~11189018
> *I know there are some A/C tech in here I need my A/C in my House worked on. let me know whose avalible.
> *


get with dave or pat. they will get you right they did the a/c on my house from the thermo, to the ducts total overhaul and it hasnt skipped a beat since..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 09:43 AM~11189036
> *get with dave or pat. they will get you right they did the a/c on my house from the thermo, to the ducts total overhaul and it hasnt skipped a beat since..
> *


PHONE NUMBER?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 27 2008, 10:28 AM~11188964
> *I wana thank every body that came out last night. i think we all know who took it. thanks to all the clubs and solo riders .  secial thanks to all the people that was out der hopping. hopefully we can do this again and make this bigger. lets try not to feel negative bout this . as everyone can see is a good spot and cops dont trip. we would appreciate it if people pick up theire trash  this is our spot and if u dont like at least respect it and let us keep it . if we leave al that trash we going to get kick out quick. i think we have manners here and can pick up after our selfs. thanks again to everybody that made it out last night . thats whats is all about keeping the movement alive.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2008, 09:17 AM~11188924
> *:angry: !!!
> *


That was a good fight. I had money on Margarito. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

NICE TURN OUT LAST NIGHT, HOPE WE CAN KEEP IT GOING..??
MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS (COCA PEARL) :biggrin: 
THAT CAME OUT..HOPE WE CAN KEEP IT GOING.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2008, 08:45 AM~11189045
> *:dunno:
> *


STREET SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 27 2008, 10:28 AM~11188964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pat will work for weenies


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 12:35 PM~11189474
> *that whole running up and hugging me and saying how much you glad to finally meet me, was kinda gay, you o' friendly ass *****.
> pat will work for weenies
> *



thats why you keep tryin to get me over there to 'check out your a/c'.....
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

pics of the hopping action :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2008, 09:46 AM~11189286
> *That was a good fight. I had money on Margarito.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: ..good fight until after 6th round..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2008, 10:46 AM~11189286
> *That was a good fight. I had money on Margarito.  :biggrin:
> *


i knew he was going to win......thats why everybody was avoiding him, they new they get their ass beat.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2008, 12:06 PM~11189632
> *:angry: ..good fight until after 6th round..
> *


Cotto was throwin punches like crazy. Antonio never backed down.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2008, 11:11 AM~11189659
> *Cotto was throwin punches like crazy. Antonio never backed down.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2008, 11:11 AM~11189659
> *Cotto was throwin punches like crazy. Antonio never backed down.
> *


dude tall for welterweight...solid chin..i watch all cotto's fights and never seen him fucked up like he was last night..  ..

hope de la hoya fights margarito in dec.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2008, 01:11 PM~11189659
> *Cotto was throwin punches like crazy. Antonio never backed down.
> *


groupie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2008, 09:46 AM~11189286
> *That was a good fight. I had money on Margarito.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :angry: dam i wanted cotto to win!!!!!!!!!!!! was still a great fight tho. even tho it ended like it did. thats classic shit you will never see in weak as ufc


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 27 2008, 12:07 PM~11189638
> *i knew he was going to win......thats why everybody was avoiding him, they new they get their ass beat.
> *


Hell ya. Bet Vegas was crazy after that fight.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2008, 12:17 PM~11189684
> *dude tall for welterweight...solid chin..i watch all cotto's fights and never seen him fucked up like he was last night..  ..
> 
> hope de la hoya fights margarito in dec.
> *


Yes he is tall. I likes that. :biggrin: Lol! Was surprised to see it last 11 rounds. 

Yup Dec.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 12:28 PM~11189760
> *groupie
> *


Pays to be a groupie. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2008, 11:30 AM~11189778
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry: dam i wanted cotto to win!!!!!!!!!!!! was still a great fight tho. even tho it ended like it did. thats classic shit you will never see in weak as ufc
> *


man, please.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2008, 12:30 PM~11189778
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry: dam i wanted cotto to win!!!!!!!!!!!! was still a great fight tho. even tho it ended like it did. thats classic shit you will never see in weak as ufc
> *


Yup. Def glad I watched that one. They throwed down right from the get go.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

for seal $7,OOO O.B.O can i get it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 27 2008, 11:38 AM~11189828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEGATIVE.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 27 2008, 11:44 AM~11189864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2008, 11:47 AM~11189892
> *NEVER............THATS THE REAL SHIT NOT WHOLE BUNCH OF ****** IN TIGHT SPANDEX HUGGIN N WRASTLIN...................O WAIT U LIKE THAT MY BAD............BUT THAT WAS A FIGHT BUDDY.
> NEGATIVE.
> *


well ok what can i get for it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

7k ha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

E4blSrZvPhU&hl

movie to watch in 2009..good comic..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2008, 11:47 AM~11189892
> *NEVER............THATS THE REAL SHIT NOT WHOLE BUNCH OF ****** IN TIGHT SPANDEX HUGGIN N WRASTLIN...................O WAIT U LIKE THAT MY BAD............BUT THAT WAS A FIGHT BUDDY.
> 
> *


did u drink you a apple martini while u watch the fight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2008, 01:53 PM~11189929
> *E4blSrZvPhU&hl
> 
> movie to watch in 2009..good comic..
> *


fake azz wannabe xmen


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 12:01 PM~11189964
> *fake azz wannabe xmen
> *


lol...due your research.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 27 2008, 02:04 PM~11189983
> *lol...due your research.. :biggrin:
> *


that one ***** looks like a batman reject


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 01:54 PM~11189935
> *did u drink you a apple martini while u watch the fight
> *


ameretto sours with the lil umbrella


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+Jul 27 2008, 11:49 AM~11189904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE!!!!!!!! JUST PEPSI  

GUESS YOU DONT KNOW WAT GOOD BOXING IS .........................BIG DIFFERENCE IN 2 200 POUND OVER WEIGHT FLABBY GUYS SWINGING FOR THE FENCES AND HUGGIN EACH OTHER THAN WAT HAPPENED IN THAT FIGHT LAST NIGHT.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 12:07 PM~11190003
> *ameretto sours  with the lil umbrella
> *


DAM I NEVER GOT ONE WIT A UMBRELLA IN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2008, 12:08 PM~11190005
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411812
> COMPARE AND CONTRAST HOMIE.........IF HE CANT GET THAT CAR SOLD FOR SOMETHING LOWER THAN THE PRICE LISTED ON HERE THEN YOU DAM SURE AINT GETTIN 7K......NOT HATIN JUST BEING REAL.
> NOPE!!!!!!!! JUST PEPSI
> ...


wardo might just take 7k for his lac....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 12:11 PM~11190030
> *wardo might just take 7k for his lac....
> *


WELL WORTH IT..........UNLIKE......................... :uh:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2008, 12:08 PM~11190005
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411812
> COMPARE AND CONTRAST HOMIE.........IF HE CANT GET THAT CAR SOLD FOR SOMETHING LOWER THAN THE PRICE LISTED ON HERE THEN YOU DAM SURE AINT GETTIN 7K......NOT HATIN JUST BEING REAL.
> NOPE!!!!!!!! JUST PEPSI
> ...


i know... well what can i get for it?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

2500


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 27 2008, 12:21 PM~11190089
> *2500
> *


 :tears: fuck that it will be put up for now if i can not get at the low end 3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 27 2008, 02:24 PM~11190116
> *:tears:  fuck that it will be put up for now if i can not get at the low end 3
> *


big difference between 3 and 7


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 27 2008, 12:24 PM~11190116
> *:tears:  fuck that it will be put up for now if i can not get at the low end 3
> *


first off ................that style of car aint gon sell wit the 13's ......swap rims and maybe then youll be talkin bidnizz.........


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 12:26 PM~11190129
> *big difference between 3 and 7
> *


well i know but when i looked on layitlow i see what he was talking about the other car on here


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2008, 12:33 PM~11190153
> *first off ................that style of car aint gon sell wit the 13's ......swap rims and maybe then youll be talkin bidnizz.........
> *


what wood look good on it???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

detail engine compartment, new wires, clean overflow bottles (water with little bleach will make em look new), rattle can frame and any supsension ,polish a/c accumulator and any other aluminum (i'll come do it for you, probably take hour at most). all that should help raise price some.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 27 2008, 02:40 PM~11190188
> *well i know but when i looked on layitlow i see what he was talking about the other car on here
> *


yeah, 4 doors are a hard sell. sure you spent alot, but tough getting $ back on a low, esp a 4 door. is it bagged? some simple choppers would probalby help seal a deal, esp in 5th ward. lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

dont forget to take offall those speakers from the back window and put them in a rear deck like lonestars caddy

tvs in the windows :thumbsdown: 

and neons have to go

tilt front end


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 27 2008, 02:47 PM~11190241
> *dont forget to take offall those speakers from the back window and put them in a rear deck like lonestars caddy
> 
> tvs in the windows :thumbsdown:
> ...


new owner can worry about that shit.. so stay out of grown folks business you fucking snitch.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 27 2008, 12:41 PM~11190200
> *what wood look good on it???
> *


like fatboy said some plain 20 inch choppaz would look better and prolly get it sold lot quicker.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 12:47 PM~11190239
> *yeah, 4 doors are a hard sell.  sure you spent alot, but tough getting $ back on a low, esp a 4 door.  is it bagged?  some simple choppers would probalby help seal  a deal, esp in 5th ward.  lol
> *


i know,, yes it do got a lot of money in it.. no it gots 2 pumps 6 batters


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 02:49 PM~11190254
> *new owner can worry about that shit..  so stay out of grown folks business you fucking snitch.
> *


shouldnt you be on 28th street with your trannys.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and go to tony's tires in 2nd ward, and spend $25 to have the fake vogue look added.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 27 2008, 02:51 PM~11190267
> *i know,, yes it do got a lot of money in it.. no it gots 2 pumps 6 batters
> *


oh, bags would have been easlier sell. well, worse case you could just start parting out whole car. interior looks good, and will work in coupes. dash, controls, pumps.. after all that you could probably get more then 3 g's but thats alot more hassle too. just a thought.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 12:53 PM~11190276
> *and go to tony's tires in 2nd ward, and spend $25 to have the fake vogue look added.
> *


you got that #


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 27 2008, 02:55 PM~11190287
> *you got that #
> *


Tony's Tire Repair
947 Lockwood Dr
Houston, TX 77020
(713) 671-0263‎

its right by lockwood @ clinton dr.


they shave white walls too


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 12:55 PM~11190285
> *oh, bags would have been easlier sell.  well, worse case you could just start parting out whole car.  interior looks good, and will work in coupes.  dash, controls, pumps..  after all that you could probably get more then 3 g's but thats alot more hassle too.  just a thought.
> *


o i know, yes the interior is new, the pumps are OLD,, yes thats a lot but got to do to seal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Devious Sixty8, streetshow, McHam, 713ridaz, INIMITABLE, BIG_TEXAS

nice ride ya got there..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 03:01 PM~11190320
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Devious Sixty8, streetshow, McHam, 713ridaz, INIMITABLE, BIG_TEXAS
> 
> ...


friendly ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 27 2008, 03:03 PM~11190332
> *friendly ass *****
> *


being sarcastic, its inside joke..if you were there last night you'd know.. but you'd have also got bitched slapped.. and didn't i tell you earlier stay out of grown folks business.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 27 2008, 03:01 PM~11190316
> *o i know, yes the interior is new, the pumps are OLD,, yes thats a lot but got to do to seal
> *


big rims and throw in on arkansas craigs list it'll sell


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 03:04 PM~11190336
> *being sarcastic, its inside joke..  didn't i tell you earlier stay out of grown folks business.
> *


you dont seem to growing, i take that back your stomach and age have but the way you act has stayed in junior high


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2008, 11:30 AM~11189778
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry: dam i wanted cotto to win!!!!!!!!!!!! was still a great fight tho. even tho it ended like it did. thats classic shit you will never see in weak as ufc
> *


slow down and apply the brake,,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speaking of bitch slappin.. recall someone was skurred to get out of the car... after all shit they talked how they gonna get me. ain't saying names.. just saying.


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2008, 01:05 PM~11190342
> *big rims and throw in on arkansas craigs list it'll sell
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

As I recall someone said "Im talkin bizzness bring ur fat ass over here" I know alot of ppl witnessed that 1st hand but I aint sayin to names..... :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 27 2008, 12:19 PM~11189405
> *NICE TURN OUT LAST NIGHT, HOPE WE CAN KEEP IT GOING..??
> MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS (COCA PEARL) :biggrin:
> THAT CAME OUT..HOPE WE CAN KEEP IT GOING.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

couldnt hear any of that while someone hiding in car.. hear someone studder..bu bu bu but why


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 27 2008, 01:14 PM~11190381
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 03:15 PM~11190384
> *couldnt hear any of that while someone hiding in car..  hear someone studder..bu bu bu but why
> *


Man you a CAKE.... lol


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: 
cszdxiKV2cY&hl


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 25 2008, 04:54 PM~11179804
> *Going to be a bad @ss fight tomorrow night with Margarito vs Cotto.I'm not going to be able to watch it I have to work.I hate missing it. :angry:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

And now for the main event :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 27 2008, 01:31 AM~11188335
> *it aint worth the drive for you cuz the whole night you were trying to get your phone from your seat :biggrin: we got pics
> *


man that shit pissed me off,, but i did get it tho


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 05:36 PM~11191074
> *man that shit pissed me off,, but i did get it tho
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 03:35 PM~11191063
> *And now for the main event :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 05:43 PM~11191108
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I had you there for a minute didn't I :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Here are some old pics of my first lolo, enjoy:





















Making a com back in 2008


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 04:11 PM~11191194
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I had you there for a minute didn't I :biggrin:
> *


lol.. that event was overhyped... cars were clean though :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 27 2008, 09:28 AM~11188964
> *I wana thank every body that came out last night. i think we all know who took it. thanks to all the clubs and solo riders .  secial thanks to all the people that was out der hopping. hopefully we can do this again and make this bigger. lets try not to feel negative bout this . as everyone can see is a good spot and cops dont trip. we would appreciate it if people pick up theire trash  this is our spot and if u dont like at least respect it and let us keep it . if we leave al that trash we going to get kick out quick. i think we have manners here and can pick up after our selfs. thanks again to everybody that made it out last night . thats whats is all about keeping the movement alive.
> *


x2 and if you don't like the drive keep your ass at the house!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If anyone wants a real 95 Impala my neighbor is selling his $4,500. Imterior needs some work, body is stright don't know miles or anything else. If anyone is interested I will get more info for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jul 27 2008, 05:22 PM~11191015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. chipper championship


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11191377
> *If anyone wants a real 95 Impala my neighbor is selling his $4,500. Imterior needs some work, body is stright  don't know miles or anything else. If anyone is interested I will get more info for you.
> *


fk you trying to say huh? :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 27 2008, 06:49 PM~11191347
> *x3* :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 05:12 PM~11191487
> *x3  :biggrin:
> *


anymore bideo??? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 07:15 PM~11191510
> *anymore bideo??? :biggrin:
> *


nope not really next week :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 05:22 PM~11191549
> *nope not really next week :biggrin:
> *


dont post anymore chippin :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 06:09 PM~11191464
> *fk you trying to say huh?  :angry:
> *


Wasn't aimed at you but, if the big ass shirt fits wear it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Dave came an fixed my A/C. Quick and reasonable price so if anyone else needs thier home A/C fixed hit him up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 27 2008, 08:11 PM~11191793
> *Dave came an fixed my A/C. Quick and reasonable price so if anyone else needs thier home A/C fixed hit him up.
> *


was having trouble with my a/c freezing up.. i sprayed some hot water with some fabuloso in my a/c and its blowin cold now.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 06:43 PM~11191321
> *lol.. that event was overhyped... cars were clean though  :biggrin:
> *


LOL.....WORD TO THA WISE ............NO LAST MINUTE CHANGES.................GOING BACK TO THE PUMP I HAD IT THIS LAST FIX DOSENT WORK


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 27 2008, 12:22 PM~11189418
> *STREET SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


HERD STREET SHOW ALMOST LOST HIS BUMPER KIT! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2008, 08:33 PM~11191902
> *HERD STREET SHOW ALMOST LOST HIS BUMPER KIT! :0
> *


shoulda seen his hood. mayne...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 08:43 PM~11191951
> *shoulda seen his hood.  mayne...
> *


snitch


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 08:43 PM~11191951
> *shoulda seen his hood.  mayne...
> *


pics?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 27 2008, 08:07 PM~11191764
> *Wasn't aimed at you but, if the CAPRICEss SEAT fits sit on it.
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 27 2008, 04:49 PM~11191347
> *x2 and if you don't like the drive keep your ass at the house!!!
> *


now thats not tha thing to say  all he's sain is that maybe thats why people dont go!!!try to get everyone in a closer spot or same distance! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 27 2008, 06:32 PM~11191898
> *LOL.....WORD TO THA WISE ............NO LAST MINUTE CHANGES.................GOING BACK TO THE PUMP I HAD IT THIS LAST FIX DOSENT WORK
> *


do what you got to do dawg and rep! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

NEXT EVENT is.....
* COCA PEARL ~VS~.........*
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 07:15 PM~11192174
> *NEXT EVENT is.....
> COCA PEARL ~VS~.........
> :biggrin:
> *


deez nuts,..

sorry dad


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 09:15 PM~11192174
> *NEXT EVENT is.....
> COCA PEARL ~VS~.........
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 09:21 PM~11192215
> *deez nuts,..
> 
> sorry dad
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahaaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 27 2008, 06:33 PM~11191902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is a good spot no cops so its all good for us i used to drive all the way t o wayside and never complain but is all in the rider


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 27 2008, 01:47 PM~11189896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trade you!














i know u like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 27 2008, 07:58 PM~11192527
> *trade you!
> 
> 
> ...



Im sure thinking about this truck alot..................................... MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Tony pm sent to you


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 27 2008, 07:58 PM~11192527
> *trade you!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 27 2008, 09:40 PM~11192358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crooked plate mafia.. mayne.. if wasn't for that and cadi taillights i might make offer on that bitch. and that i need to finish this bucket first.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 27 2008, 09:40 PM~11192358
> *not on this one homie but EL DINERO will be out soon . then we see who is just talk and hate but can really say much since it aint ready. any ways LATIN KUSTOMS ya did that i know lots of people complain bout radical or not but point is ya took it out der and represented and to me thats all that counts .SLIM , 2000 TOWNCAR , my fellow member CARLOS ROBERT and TONY thanks for not being afraid and doin ya thing.chipping or not i think we all enjoy watching a little action and not many of us can say that we doing it like ya . is easier to hate than to congratulate so i just wana say thanks again . we gona do this again but we will have a king of the streets plak se ya next time
> at least u didnt hang out with trannys this weekend
> 
> ...


x2 LATIN KUSTOMS ARE DOING THA THING GOT TO ADMIT THAT, ROBERT AND ALL THA KUSTOMS ARE GOOD PEOPLE AND ALL THE OTHER PEOPLE OUT THERE HOPPIN AND REPRESENTING KEEP IT UP HOMIES!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CARLOS AND ALL THA LOCOS OUT THERE WERE PUTIING IT DOWN ASS WELL OR TRYED AT LEAST, 2000 TOWNCAR UR MY BOY AND UR DOING GOOD AND SLIM U TOO.  :biggrin: LOW INC. UR GETTIN IT, ECHALE GANAS I KNOW ITS GONNA WORK.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 08:06 PM~11192611
> *shit, no cops,no drama (unless i show up), sounds like drive is worth it.  only reason i went is cause i work block away anyway and had just got done putting in my 8 hours to Da Man
> crooked plate mafia.. mayne..    if wasn't for that and cadi taillights i might make offer on that bitch.  and that i need to finish this bucket first.
> *



I have a cadillac front end for that hoe too!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 10:06 PM~11192611
> *shit, no cops,no drama (unless i show up), sounds like drive is worth it.  only reason i went is cause i work block away anyway and had just got done putting in my 8 hours to Da Man
> crooked plate mafia.. mayne..    if wasn't for that and cadi taillights i might make offer on that bitch.  and that i need to finish this bucket first.
> *


  :biggrin: GOTTA HAVE THE CROOKED PLATE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 27 2008, 10:09 PM~11192636
> *I have a cadillac front end for that hoe too!
> *


Escalado? mayne..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 27 2008, 09:30 PM~11192273
> *:0  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


 :0 I heard against Milton :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 10:06 PM~11192611
> *shit, no cops,no drama (unless i show up), sounds like drive is worth it.  only reason i went is cause i work block away anyway and had just got done putting in my 8 hours to Da Man
> *


Did you collect


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:21 PM~11192750
> *Did you collect
> *


no :angry: sic didnt bring my grill either. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 27 2008, 06:32 PM~11191898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 keep it lowriding


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 10:22 PM~11192757
> *no  :angry:            sic didnt bring my grill either.    :angry:
> *


for what so he can put his meat in it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 08:24 PM~11192770
> *for what so he can put his meat in it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 08:24 PM~11192770
> *for what so he can put his meat in it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:24 PM~11192770
> *for what so he can put his meat in it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

2 more weeks..so all you hoppers be ready..cause we got $$paper$$ for yall!! :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 27 2008, 10:24 PM~11192778
> *:0  :0
> *


that's the face he's gonna have :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 08:24 PM~11192779
> *lol
> *


ready to claim your bread in the tire toss...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11192780
> *:uh:
> *


you know that made you spit your wing out to laugh :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11192787
> *that's the face he's gonna have :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shouldnt u be in the kitchen, where the lady folks belong? :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11192782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The houston ACES will be there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 08:27 PM~11192799
> *The houston ACES will be there
> *


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 08:27 PM~11192795
> *shouldnt u be in the kitchen, where the lady folks belong?    :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11192792
> *ready to claim your bread in the tire toss...
> *


ill try :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 10:27 PM~11192795
> *shouldnt u be in the kitchen, where the lady folks belong?    :uh:
> *


Shouldnt you be in the kitchen with foreman grill :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 08:28 PM~11192802
> *
> *


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 08:27 PM~11192799
> *The houston ACES will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11192818
> *Shouldnt you be in the kitchen with foreman grill :biggrin:
> *


already was.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 27 2008, 10:28 PM~11192808
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 27 2008, 08:29 PM~11192820
> *
> *


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

SAY SLIM GET RID OF THA JUNK IN THA TRUNK I GOT A REAL PUMP 4 U :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 27 2008, 08:32 PM~11192852
> *SAY SLIM  GET RID OF THA JUNK IN THA TRUNK I GOT A REAL PUMP 4 U :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 10:30 PM~11192829
> *already was.
> *


Carlos said you ready to nose up


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 08:35 PM~11192876
> *Carlos said you ready to nose up
> *


 :0 HE AINT READY :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:35 PM~11192876
> *Carlos said you ready to nose up
> *


 with the george foremans? he wont have a chance!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 27 2008, 10:36 PM~11192882
> *:0 HE AINT READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


Why do you keep puting the angry face :biggrin: who aint ready


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:36 PM~11192891
> *Why do you keep puting the angry face :biggrin:  who aint ready
> *


cause i dont need dogs barking in my trunk,cause i already got superflys lined up to do some pimp slappin in there!


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 08:36 PM~11192891
> *Why do you keep puting the angry face :biggrin:  who aint ready
> *


 :angry: :angry: :cheesy: :biggrin:  A OK
:thumbsup:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 08:37 PM~11192902
> *cause i dont need dogs barking in my trunk,cause i already got superflys lined up to do some pimp slappin in there!
> *


U SHO RIGHT :0 :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 10:36 PM~11192886
> *with the george foremans?    he wont have a chance!
> *











KING OF THE WINGS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:39 PM~11192923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no grill marks, must be baked. nice try though. thanks for playing. oh, wing stop sucks. never going there again.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 10:40 PM~11192925
> *no grill marks, must be baked. nice try though.  thanks for playing.
> *


no fool nose up with eating wings :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:41 PM~11192933
> *no fool nose up with eating wings :uh:
> *


oh, he aint ready.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 10:43 PM~11192945
> *oh, he aint ready.
> *


Man I dunno he eats about 50 wings for a midnight snack :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

7 Members: cali rydah, Lady_Ace, MR.64wagon, Lord Goofy, Devious Sixty8, *RA-RA*, JUSTDEEZ
:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:44 PM~11192959
> *Man I dunno he eats about 50 wings for a midnight snack :cheesy:
> *


but he'd be going up against a pro


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 10:45 PM~11192965
> *7 Members: cali rydah, Lady_Ace, MR.64wagon, Lord Goofy, Devious Sixty8, RA-RA, JUSTDEEZ
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


whats up homie when you coming back to da H-TOWN? Im thinking about building another project.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 27 2008, 08:48 PM~11192985
> *whats up homie when you coming back to da H-TOWN? Im thinking about building another project.........
> *


in two weeks... u know ill be there to help out... or should i say drink and point :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody wanna come make some $ next weekend.. tuning up 68.. plugs,wires,distributer,clean up carb.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 10:49 PM~11192991
> *in two weeks... u know ill be there to help out... or should i say drink and point  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up! time to get back in da game......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11193016
> *thats whats up! time to get back in da game......
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 08:59 PM~11193075
> *:0
> *


:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 09:01 PM~11193098
> *:wave:
> *


wats up blackey??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chillin... waitin on this bopper to come over..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11193130
> *chillin... waitin on this bopper to come over..
> *


hide your valuables :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 09:06 PM~11193148
> *hide your valuables  :uh:
> *


always do..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 09:05 PM~11193130
> *chillin... waitin on this bopper to come over..
> *


how much u paying her?? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 09:10 PM~11193167
> *how much u paying her??  :0
> *


nothing.. she wants to be part of the crooked line mafia


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 27 2008, 06:11 PM~11191793
> *Dave came an fixed my A/C. Quick and reasonable price so if anyone else needs thier home A/C fixed hit him up.
> *


thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11193230
> *nothing.. she wants to be part of the crooked line mafia
> *


 :uh: pics afterwards


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 27 2008, 09:18 PM~11193235
> *thanks
> *


wheres my referal cut


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2008, 06:27 PM~11191876
> *was having trouble with my a/c freezing up.. i sprayed some hot water with some fabuloso in my a/c and its blowin cold now.
> *


 don't do POS window unit :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 27 2008, 09:18 PM~11193237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owned


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 09:18 PM~11193239
> *wheres my referal cut
> *


  :biggrin: take care of you later


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2008, 09:20 PM~11193261
> *you sure.. might make alot of fools in here jealous
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 27 2008, 09:22 PM~11193272
> *  :biggrin: take care of you later
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 27 2008, 11:22 PM~11193272
> *  :biggrin: take care of you later
> *




that sounds sooo gay :uh: 
























no mames


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 27 2008, 04:49 PM~11191347
> *x2 and if you don't like the drive keep your ass at the house!!!
> *


mayne!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 27 2008, 11:20 PM~11193250
> *don't do POS window unit :biggrin:
> *


didnt ask.. besides, couldnt have no minitruck seen in my driveway anyway.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dave, you go to party at my kin folks yesterday?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 27 2008, 09:20 PM~11193250
> *don't do POS window unit :biggrin:
> *


central a/c don't exist in the nolia


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2008, 11:44 PM~11193415
> *mayne!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2008, 11:47 PM~11193443
> *central a/c don't exist in the nolia
> *


neighbors upgraded, 4 g's.. i said fk all that. 5000 btu's in da window and i'm coo.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

cali learn anything while your down there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 27 2008, 09:49 PM~11193468
> *cali learn anything while your down there
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: im not tellin gonna keep these secrets for myself... :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2008, 11:47 PM~11193443
> *central a/c don't exist in the nolia
> *


it could for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 27 2008, 11:52 PM~11193492
> *it could for the right price :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: ??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11192736
> *:0 I heard against Milton :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS SOMEONE ELSE I DON'T HAVE A CAR........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 11:51 PM~11193487
> *:yes:  :biggrin: im not tellin gonna keep these secrets for myself... :0
> *


alright! but for yourself you aint had a ride since i known you...lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2008, 09:22 PM~11193276
> *:0
> *


im good.. busted nut and almost died...

i need a gatorade


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *duceoutdaroof*

tried to call you today .. hit me up.. need fedia for material..


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

My phone wont catch charge . I'll call you when I wake up from my crib phone .


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 27 2008, 10:54 PM~11193951
> *My phone wont catch charge . I'll call you when I wake up from my crib phone .
> *


thats why its always off huh.. lol..

alright homie.. hit me up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jul 27 2008, 10:26 PM~11193752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

FOR SALE!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 01:55 AM~11194264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 27 2008, 07:58 PM~11192527
> *trade you!
> 
> 
> ...


lol ok if you got 7g to whit that!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Jul 28 2008, 03:21 AM~11194537
> *lol ok if you got 7g to whit that!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah ok bitch, do u want it in $1's,$20,s or $100;;;;;;;;;;;s! ur not a good sales person, i was thinkin about hireing u but i second thought UR FIERED! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 27 2008, 11:55 PM~11194264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: good luck on the sale homie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 01:55 AM~11194264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


work is flawless you can't tell it was a chop top. them fools did a good job on it. :thumbsup: i'm sure it will sell quick.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Jul 27 2008, 10:28 PM~11192808
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD SOMEONE WANTED TO HOP AGAINIST FOR A 12 PACK OF DONUTS.......... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jul 28 2008, 10:34 AM~11195621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 09:26 AM~11195284
> *work is flawless you can't tell it was a chop top.  them fools did a good job on it.  :thumbsup:   i'm sure it will sell quick.
> *


Vale did a crazy ass job on it... he was telling us how he measured it with the window post trim screws!!!!! i even measured it after just to check it and sho nuff it was perfect on both sides!!! :cheesy: 

alot of work got put in by me and slo on it...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 07:54 AM~11194904
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship: good luck on the sale homie
> *


WATS UP MI PAISA WIT 2 CLEAN RIDES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 10:50 AM~11195731
> *Vale did a crazy ass job on it... he was telling us how he measured it with the window trim screws!!!!! i even measured it after just to check it and sho nuff it was perfect on both sides!!! :cheesy:
> 
> alot of work got put in by me and slo on it...
> *


i saw vale years ago put 2 cars together to make one. replaced the rear trunk section to a '65 body. shit tripped me out when i saw the finished car.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 10:53 AM~11195755
> *i saw vale years ago put 2 cars together to make one.  replaced the rear trunk section to a '65 body.  shit tripped me out when i saw the finished car.
> *


He can do some bad ass work! plus he can paint his ass off!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 10:45 AM~11195694
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 28 2008, 10:58 AM~11195806
> *:scrutinize:
> *


my bad homie, i thought about you when i read "work boots" :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 11:00 AM~11195821
> *my bad homie, i thought about you when i read "work boots"  :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T WEAR WORK BOOTS ONLY CHUCKS AND TIMBERLANDS....... :twak: :twak:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 09:26 AM~11195284
> *work is flawless you can't tell it was a chop top.  them fools did a good job on it.  :thumbsup:   i'm sure it will sell quick.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 28 2008, 11:20 AM~11195989
> *I DON'T WEAR WORK BOOTS ONLY CHUCKS AND TIMBERLANDS....... :twak:  :twak:
> *


por eso buey! :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 12:22 PM~11196438
> *por eso buey!  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: 

I KNOW THAT YOU HAVE A CLOSET FULL OF WORK BOOTS.......... :biggrin: 

STREET SHOW TIRED TO GET A PIC OF A G.N. FOR THAT WE SAW SATURDAY ON HWY 6 AND SOME PAISA WE SAW RIDING ON LAWNMOWER ON THE BACK OF THE TRUCK THAT HE THOUGHT WAS YOU........ :biggrin: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 28 2008, 12:37 PM~11196533
> *:uh:
> 
> I KNOW THAT YOU HAVE A CLOSET FULL OF WORK BOOTS.......... :biggrin:
> ...


he just told me about that. i saw streetshow's uncle wearing a pachuco hat driving down spencer hwy in la porte. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










homeboy has his name down the sides of his truck using those mailbox stickers for numbers/letters. :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 12:47 PM~11196606
> *he just told me about that.  i saw streetshow's uncle wearing a pachuco hat driving down spencer hwy in la porte.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 04:12 PM~11185587
> *staffordshire?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jul 28 2008, 09:50 AM~11195731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all done at the crummy lil abondoned shop ...should see the bomb oooo weee!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 02:59 PM~11197752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super chicken? timmy chans?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2008, 02:50 PM~11197644
> *hypnotized built ride there....
> 
> all done at the crummy lil abondoned shop ...should see the bomb oooo weee!
> *


did you already wet sand the bomb to buff? let me know if ya need a hand.

Let me EDIT this comment...63 was built by SLO & ERNESTO and out of respect for SLO the 63 will not fly another plaque...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 08:52 AM~11195749
> *WATS UP MI PAISA WIT 2 CLEAN RIDES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats happening homito


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 10:47 AM~11196606
> *he just told me about that.  i saw streetshow's uncle wearing a pachuco hat driving down spencer hwy in la porte.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


thats my tio ALRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 04:02 PM~11198327
> *whats happening homito
> *


 nada homie, just working on building the chapter down this way...ill send ya some pics.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 01:07 PM~11197809
> *super chicken?  timmy chans?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 02:08 PM~11198387
> *nada homie, just working on building the chapter down this way...ill send ya some pics.
> *


coool im looking for a better job letme know if there is sum down that way . :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11198470
> *coool im looking for a better job letme know if there is sum down that way .  :biggrin:
> *


plenty of work at the chem. plant or are you lookin to stay in the same field?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 02:19 PM~11198505
> *plenty of work at the chem. plant or are you lookin to stay in the same field?
> *


YEP MAYBE IF THEY PAY MORE Y NOT . I KIND OF WHANT TO OPEN MY OWN SHOP BUT I DONT KNOW IF THE TIME IS RGHT?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 27 2008, 06:32 PM~11191898
> *LOL.....WORD TO THA WISE ............NO LAST MINUTE CHANGES.................GOING BACK TO THE PUMP I HAD IT THIS LAST FIX DOSENT WORK
> *











:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11198539
> *YEP MAYBE IF THEY PAY MORE Y NOT . I KIND OF WHANT TO OPEN MY OWN SHOP BUT I DONT KNOW IF THE TIME IS RGHT?
> *


my uncle has no experience and believe they started him at $18...

if you have money saved up for a rainy day then go for it because you know your stuff!

just be prepared for the slow days where no money comes in because the bills dont wait. hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 02:33 PM~11198606
> *my uncle has no experience and believe they started him at $18...
> 
> if you have money saved up for a rainy day then go for it because you know your stuff!
> ...


I KNOW I GOT WORK FOR AT LEAST TWO WEEKS IF I LEAVE PLUS THINKING ON A PARTHNERSHIP WITH ONE OF THE HOMIES . I DONT IM GOING TOM START LOOKING FOR A NEW OPORTUNITY


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 04:35 PM~11198612
> *I KNOW I GOT WORK FOR AT LEAST TWO WEEKS IF I LEAVE PLUS THINKING ON A PARTHNERSHIP WITH ONE OF THE HOMIES . I DONT IM GOING TOM START LOOKING FOR A NEW OPORTUNITY
> *


cool homie, you know i will always have your back if ya need tha help.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jul 27 2008, 03:22 PM~11191015
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


whos white car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 04:37 PM~11198637
> *whos white car
> *


belongs to DEeeezzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11198539
> *YEP MAYBE IF THEY PAY MORE Y NOT . I KIND OF WHANT TO OPEN MY OWN SHOP BUT I DONT KNOW IF THE TIME IS RGHT?
> *


9 out of 10 business fail in the first few years real talk not hating. and the way the economy is id think bout it long and hard


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 02:37 PM~11198637
> *whos white car
> *


LOCOS CREATIONS Y WASS UP?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2008, 02:40 PM~11198658
> *9 out of 10 business fail in the  first few years real talk not hating. and the way the economy is  id think bout it long and hard
> *


THATS Y IM LOOKING FOR A DIFFERENT FIELD WHATEVERS PAY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 02:43 PM~11198677
> *LOCOS CREATIONS Y WASS UP?
> *


just wondering.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 28 2008, 04:53 PM~11198737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice titi implantez!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pics from Ness' wedding


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 28 2008, 02:49 PM~11198722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE I WAS TRYING TO FIND OUT IF YA WAS GOING TO HAVE A LINE UP BUT NOONE RESPONDED . COOL PICS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 28 2008, 01:07 PM~11197809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats snapple!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 03:03 PM~11198832
> *
> 
> NICE I WAS TRYING TO FIND OUT IF YA WAS GOING TO HAVE A LINE UP BUT NOONE RESPONDED . COOL PICS
> *


no line up.. just the club rolled out..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got some 4.5 ton full stack already compressed springs for sale. dont need them. there were originally in a 63 that back bumperd so they are good and broke in...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 03:06 PM~11198852
> *no line up.. just the club rolled out..
> *


 :angry: :angry: JUST LOOKING FOR AN EXCUSE TO HIT THE blvd :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 28 2008, 02:54 PM~11198752
> *Pics from Ness' wedding
> 
> 
> ...


congrats ness !!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 03:14 PM~11198917
> *:angry:  :angry: JUST LOOKING FOR AN EXCUSE TO HIT THE blvd :biggrin:
> *


lol.. i feel ya


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 28 2008, 04:54 PM~11198752
> *Pics from Ness' wedding
> 
> 
> ...


  z's on da regal? mayne..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 28 2008, 04:53 PM~11198737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rack


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 03:48 PM~11199160
> *nice rack
> *


yep but it will leave a bad taste in ur mouth :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 06:05 PM~11199277
> *yep but it will leave a bad taste in ur mouth  :barf:
> *


how you know? ya'll shared? :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 04:08 PM~11199297
> *how you know? ya'll shared?   :scrutinize:
> *


:nono: :buttkick: i dont hang out with trannys like do you paisa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Devious Sixty8, WRATH, ridin slab, JUSTDEEZ

man o man.. here we go.. imma get my popcorn..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11198539
> *YEP MAYBE IF THEY PAY MORE Y NOT . I KIND OF WHANT TO OPEN MY OWN SHOP BUT I DONT KNOW IF THE TIME IS RGHT?
> *


count me in homie, i got ur back lets do this! just make sure its got atleast 2 lifts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 06:10 PM~11199308
> *:nono:  :buttkick: i dont hang out with trannys like do you paisa
> *


man said he got alot of money on his frame..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridin slab_@Jul 23 2006, 01:36 PM~5827006
> *Ok guys I have a 95 gmc sierra and wanna try and bag it. Are these trucks easy to do or should I pay for it? I have a couple of bids of $2300 but really don't wanna dish that out and see if I can't do it myself.  Any advice is greatly appreciated. (I live in Houston, Tx.) Also I have no xperience in bags or hydraulics. Thx.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 07:26 AM~11195284
> *work is flawless you can't tell it was a chop top.  them fools did a good job on it.  :thumbsup:  i'm sure it will sell quick.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 28 2008, 06:35 PM~11199515
> *:0  :0
> *


buy it


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11199528
> *buy it
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 02:33 PM~11198606
> *my uncle has no experience and believe they started him at $18...
> 
> if you have money saved up for a rainy day then go for it because you know your stuff!
> ...


get your as in them oil plants downey.....fuck opening up a shop right now.......the way the economy is its going to be very very hard homie.............the oil places hiring like crazy and starting of minimum at15 16.......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 06:26 PM~11199436
> *:uh:
> *


snitch, going through that dudes profile and posting shit that he put in 2006


pussy ass ***** gots to see he he's fucking with before he starts talking shit.
you a pussy ass mother fucker


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 28 2008, 04:49 PM~11199666
> *snitch, going through that dudes profile  and posting  shit that he put in 2006
> pussy ass ***** gots to see he he's fucking with before he starts talking shit.
> you a pussy ass mother fucker
> *


awwwwwww mayne here we go...................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 28 2008, 04:15 PM~11199347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep but is far so if you look at gas expense plus the drive it might be the same thang


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 04:54 PM~11199711
> *im going to start doing the math and then will see maybe a LOCOS KUSTOMS
> 
> not even that was from back in the balling days sumtimes i feel like taking them off for gas or lunch
> ...


na not really homie theres alot of shit on the southside.......and plus at a shop its not always for sure money.....and at a plant oil rig etc..its for sure as long as you going in to work your good to go......and then dont even start thinkin about all the paperwork you got to deal wit and responsibilty u gota handle at your own shop..........its a whoooooooollllllllllleeeeeeee lot of shit.......................


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

*I HEARD SOMEONE WILL BE HOPPING THIS SATURDAY FOR DONUTS........ :0*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11199528
> *buy it
> *


have that trailer ready for me tomoro, ima get it after work.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 06:58 PM~11199759
> *have that trailer ready for me tomoro, ima get it after work.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 06:58 PM~11199759
> *have that trailer ready for me tomoro, ima get it after work.
> *


YOU GOING TO GET YOU SOME LV 60............ :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 28 2008, 06:54 PM~11199711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: yeah, i'll wash and detail it.. :ugh: 

oh, and some ghetto dog has been making that bitch his home at night.. just FYI


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 05:03 PM~11199809
> *clinton days huh?
> :uh:  yeah, i'll wash and detail it..    :ugh:
> 
> ...


thats 6 months free rent.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jul 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11199666
> *snitch, going through that dudes profile  and posting  shit that he put in 2006
> pussy ass ***** gots to see he he's fucking with before he starts talking shit.
> you a pussy ass mother fucker
> *


slow down there.. breath *****.. you done having your tantrum now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 07:04 PM~11199820
> *thats 6 months free rent.
> *


trippin, in fact rent going up next time its due.. which is next month actually.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 07:07 PM~11199852
> *slow down there.. breath *****..    you done having your tantrum now?
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 05:08 PM~11199866
> *trippin, in fact rent going up next time its due..  which is next month actually.
> *


considering u didnt buy any buckets last time we went drinkin i aint payin you shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11199886
> *considering u didnt buy any buckets last time we went drinkin i aint payin you shit.
> *


dam.....see ill atleast buy you them expensive fruity drinks...but naw you like them tranny bars.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 07:10 PM~11199886
> *considering u didnt buy any buckets last time we went drinkin i aint payin you shit.
> *


hey, big gurl was ready to pay your bar bill.. playa..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 05:23 PM~11200007
> *hey, big gurl was ready to pay your bar bill..    playa..
> *


she needed all her money for the taqueria afterwards.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 07:24 PM~11200019
> *she needed all her money for the taqueria afterwards.
> *


she checking in parking lot if you needed a ride home..dont think she meant yours.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6290803


mayne.. too much drama


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 06:11 PM~11200442
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6290803
> mayne..    too much drama
> *


ha homie doing interview wit a blunt in one ear!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 06:11 PM~11200442
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6290803
> mayne..    too much drama
> *


and why da fuck you always on some new type shit?????????????you that paranoid one them ugly baby momas gon put yo ass on blast o wat????


ol scary new watching ass *****!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2008, 08:19 PM~11200512
> *ha homie doing interview wit a blunt in one ear!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


seems they always find craziest one to put on tv.. think they'd at least put a shirt on. funny when they put the stupid little brawds on.. that can't speak correctly.. "its like.. " "namean and stuff.... " " we was just walking down street, and stuff.." 



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2008, 08:21 PM~11200528
> *and why da fuck you  always on some new type shit?????????????you that paranoid one them ugly baby momas gon put yo ass on blast o wat????
> ol scary new watching ass *****!!!!!!!!
> *


hno:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que rollo loco


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 02:11 PM~11197837
> *did you already wet sand the bomb to buff? let me know if ya need a hand.
> 
> Let me EDIT this comment...63 was built by SLO & ERNESTO and out of respect for SLO the 63 will not fly another plaque...
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 28 2008, 05:03 PM~11199809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q paso cherrios


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 28 2008, 08:09 PM~11201555
> *:cheesy:
> *


close your mouth something might pop in there............


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 28 2008, 06:54 PM~11199711
> *im going to start doing the math and then will see maybe a LOCOS KUSTOMS
> 
> not even that was from back in the balling days sumtimes i feel like taking them off for gas or lunch
> ...


IT CAN BE DONE, I NEED TO INVEST MONEY ON SOMETHING THE BANK BE TRIPPING TALKING ABOUT THEY AINT GOT NO MORE ROOM FOR MY MONEY!  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 28 2008, 10:18 PM~11201644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


called you fool. can't even text a miggaH back. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 28 2008, 08:30 PM~11201766
> *IT CAN BE DONE, I NEED TO INVEST MONEY ON SOMETHING THE BANK BE TRIPPING TALKING ABOUT THEY AINT GOT NO MORE ROOM FOR MY MONEY!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2008, 06:58 PM~11199756
> *na not really homie theres alot of shit on the southside.......and plus at a shop its not always for sure money.....and at a plant oil rig etc..its for sure as long as you going in to work your good to go......and then dont even start thinkin about all the paperwork you got to deal wit and responsibilty u gota handle at your own shop..........its a whoooooooollllllllllleeeeeeee lot of shit.......................
> *


PAPER WORK AINT SHIT YOU SHOULD SEE HOW MUCH PAPER WORK AND RESPONSIBILITYS I HAVE AT WORK. LIVE AINT EASY, BUT IF U AINT MAKING MONEY...SOMETHING WRONG!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 28 2008, 09:18 PM~11201644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hay Pat just to let you know that their is a new James Coney at beltway 8 & Clay


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 28 2008, 10:18 PM~11201644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna blow ass later


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 10:30 PM~11201769
> *called you fool.  can't even text a miggaH back.  :angry:
> *


damn thats messed up, he answered my call and not yours!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 10:30 PM~11201769
> *called you fool.  can't even text a miggaH back.  :angry:
> *



sorry foolio, got a lotta stuff goin on right now. having the casa re-sided and doin some remodeling on the inside.


but to answer your question(the one you've asked and i've answered a dozen times :biggrin: )an impound lot off 45 by u of h. dont know the name, or exact street, but you can see it from the freeway. doubt the car is still there, that was months ago. guy at work told me there was one just like it for sale at the wallisville pick a part though :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 28 2008, 10:43 PM~11201950
> *sorry foolio, got a lotta stuff goin on right now.  having the casa re-sided and doin some remodeling on the inside.
> but to answer your question(the one you've asked and i've answered a dozen times :biggrin: )an impound lot off 45 by u of h.  dont know the name, or exact street, but you can see it from the freeway.  doubt the car is still there, that was months ago.  guy at work told me there was one just like it for sale at the wallisville pick a part though  :0
> *


i'll go check it out.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 10:42 PM~11201942
> *damn thats messed up, he answered my call and not yours!
> *




u called at the right time :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 28 2008, 10:45 PM~11201982
> *u called at the right time :uh:
> *


let me gues you where pushin the heavy cart and herd phone ring and told your wifey to push it since u had a call?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11201910
> *you gonna blow ass later
> *



 





> *Texas_Bowties Posted Today, 10:47 PM
> let me gues you where pushin the heavy cart and herd phone ring and told your wifey to push it since u had a call? *



:angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 28 2008, 10:48 PM~11202021
> *
> :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: ill hit ya up sunday!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 28 2008, 10:49 PM~11202033
> *:biggrin:  ill hit ya up sunday!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11201910
> *you gonna blow ass later
> *


you hitting up any gay bars this weekend?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Saturday, August 2nd Buffalo Fred's is having a fundraiser and the guy hosting it asked me to see if I could find a couple of cars to display at the BBQ. It starts at 11 am. Go around 10 am to set up. He would like a couple of custom Motorcycles and lowrider bikes. 

I couldn't find the flyer I had, but I remember Johnny and the Heart breakers are going to be there. Go show some love.

Hey Danny I thought you were working. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2008, 10:53 PM~11202091
> *you hitting up any gay bars this weekend?
> *


naw, thinking morinos on harrisburg. save some gas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 28 2008, 10:55 PM~11202114
> *August 2nd Buffalo Fred's is having a fundraiser and the guy hosting it asked me to see if I could find a couple of cars to display at the BBQ. It starts at 11 am.  Go around 10 am to set up.  He would like a couple of custom  Motorcycles and lowrider bikes.
> 
> I couldn't find the flyer I had, but I remember Johnny and the Heart breakers are going to be there. Go show some love.
> ...


stalker.. and yeah i am at work..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 28 2008, 10:55 PM~11202114
> *Saturday, August 2nd Buffalo Fred's is having a fundraiser and the guy hosting it asked me to see if I could find a couple of cars to display at the BBQ. It starts at 11 am.  Go around 10 am to set up.  He would like a couple of custom  Motorcycles and lowrider bikes.
> 
> I couldn't find the flyer I had, but I remember Johnny and the Heart breakers are going to be there. Go show some love.
> ...


is that where the trannies with nice racks hang out? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 08:55 PM~11202115
> *naw, thinking morinos on harrisburg.  save some gas
> *


Marino's, auh.........isn't that where Rita hangs out? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, Bitter Sweet, Devious Sixty8


im out. leave you two alone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 28 2008, 10:56 PM~11202128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she does? coincidence. i'll have to keep eye out for her.. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 28 2008, 11:03 PM~11202229
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, Bitter Sweet, Devious Sixty8
> im out.  leave you two alone
> *


stick around, watch, might learn thing or two.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, *sic713, RA-RA*, Devious Sixty8, my cutty
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 09:57 PM~11202771
> *sup
> *


what up bish??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chillin.. pissed off..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

slim the welder


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2008, 12:12 AM~11202917
> *chillin.. pissed off..
> *


no child support check this week?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2008, 12:13 AM~11202923
> *slim the welder
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: looks like he thinkin.. "naw, i better not do that them fools on LIL will talk shit, calling me sloppyweldzonthebumpa"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 28 2008, 10:12 PM~11202917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like me at the shop but i didnt get to weld shit bcuz i was drunk... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 28 2008, 10:13 PM~11202928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, slim can actually weld..


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 28 2008, 10:15 PM~11202947
> *why
> looks like me at the shop but i didnt get to weld shit bcuz i was drunk... :biggrin:
> *


my dad.. il be out this bitch in dec.. cant wait.. might be before hand.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2008, 12:19 AM~11203001
> *:uh:
> naw, slim can actually weld..
> *


i know.it was a fk'n joke..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 10:20 PM~11203023
> *i know.it was a fk'n joke..
> 
> 
> ...


ok..
mr.iknowitall


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 10:19 PM~11203001
> *:uh:
> naw, slim can actually weld..
> 
> ...


moving out huh???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 28 2008, 10:26 PM~11203083
> *moving out huh???
> *


yep.. me and moms going to try and get a house..
she can use the extra help with the bills..plus she gangsta and dont give a fuck what i do...

my boys can come and chill wheneva, unlike over here..:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 10:27 PM~11203098
> *yep.. me and moms going to try and get a house..
> she can use the extra help with the bills..plus she gangsta and dont give a fuck what i do...
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes sir!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11203230
> *yes sir!
> *


must be nice to have ur boys over and chill when u want them too... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 28 2008, 09:56 PM~11202138
> *Marino's, auh.........isn't that where Rita hangs out? :biggrin:
> *



no...that's MARANA'S....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 28 2008, 10:41 PM~11203240
> *must be nice to have ur boys over and chill when u want them too... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


it will be..not yet.. but shit this ***** leavin sat. for a week.. going to new york..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 10:53 PM~11203336
> *it will be..not yet.. but shit this ***** leavin sat. for a week.. going to new york..
> *


party at sics house this weekend :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 28 2008, 11:03 PM~11203413
> *party at sics house this weekend  :0
> *


lol..
yea and bring some sand paper.. got some work that needs to be done


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 11:28 PM~11203558
> *lol..
> yea and bring some sand paper.. got some work that needs to be done
> *


i wont be in tx for two weeks and if i was in tx i would bring a 16 oz styrofoam cup filled with henny and coke... :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WHAT IT DO HAMNEEZY


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 28 2008, 11:50 PM~11203314
> *no...that's MARANA'S....
> *


La Playa


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que lady like hno: 

_*getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i rarely listened to that station since it is static as fk, but they say the dj died.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/17023933/detail.html


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2008, 06:54 AM~11204469
> *que lady like  hno:
> 
> getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: q paso paisa i guess the topic ran out of paisas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 29 2008, 09:13 AM~11204532
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: q paso paisa i guess the topic ran out of paisas
> *


the paisa topic needs a break. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2008, 07:24 AM~11204587
> *the paisa topic needs a break.  :biggrin:
> *


no one really wants to hang out with me cause they think im going to take paisa pics :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 29 2008, 09:32 AM~11204639
> *no one really wants to hang out with me cause they think im going to take paisa pics  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bola de pollos


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2008, 07:38 AM~11204664
> *bola de pollos
> *


make sure u take plenty on saturday :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

BY ANY CHANCE WOULD ANYONE HAPPEN TO HAVE THE EURO FRONT AND OR REAR FOR A CAPRICE??? IF SO HIT ME UP ON THE PM.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 07:41 AM~11204683
> *BY ANY CHANCE WOULD ANYONE HAPPEN TO HAVE THE EURO FRONT AND OR REAR FOR A CAPRICE??? IF SO HIT ME UP ON THE PM.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 another box caprice comming up :dunno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 29 2008, 09:39 AM~11204673
> *make sure u take plenty on saturday  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 29 2008, 08:44 AM~11204701
> *:0  :0  :0 another box caprice comming up  :dunno:  hno:  hno:
> *


GONNA BE MY DAILY FOR TILL MY DROP IS DONE AND THEN.............


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 07:58 AM~11204770
> *GONNA BE MY DAILY FOR TILL MY DROP IS DONE AND THEN.............
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 09:58 AM~11204770
> *GONNA BE MY DAILY FOR TILL MY DROP IS DONE AND THEN.............
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2008, 12:27 AM~11203098
> *yep.. me and moms going to try and get a house..
> she can use the extra help with the bills..plus she gangsta and dont give a fuck what i do...
> 
> ...


SO THAT MEANS MOMS WILL LET ME BACK IN THE PICTURE......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Jul 29 2008, 07:05 AM~11204177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


know where ones at, just cause it aint for sale, dont mean you can't have it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 29 2008, 08:29 AM~11204930
> *SO THAT MEANS MOMS WILL LET ME BACK IN THE PICTURE......... :biggrin:
> *


who knows.. wanna be my stap dad.. make sure your pockets are fat


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2008, 11:23 AM~11205260
> *who knows.. wanna be my stap dad.. make sure your pockets are fat
> *


THEY WHERE UNLOAD YESTERDAY AT MALL.......... :biggrin: BUT WILL BE LOADED AGAIN B4 WEEK OUT........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2008, 10:03 PM~11202230
> *:yes:
> she does?  coincidence.    i'll have to keep eye out for her..    :scrutinize:
> *


You might have to keep an eye on her...she's bad...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 09:41 AM~11204683
> *BY ANY CHANCE WOULD ANYONE HAPPEN TO HAVE THE EURO FRONT AND OR REAR FOR A CAPRICE??? IF SO HIT ME UP ON THE PM.
> *


 I HAVE ONE PUTO, BUT ITS MINE! :biggrin: 




















J/J I DONT HAVE ONE ,IF I DID I'D GIVE IT TO YOU.... :biggrin: I'LL KEEP MY EYES OPEN, I MIGHT HIT UP THE JUNK YARD THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 29 2008, 12:24 PM~11205692
> *You might have to keep an eye on her...she's bad...
> *


just way i like em.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2008, 07:54 AM~11204469
> *que lady like  hno:
> 
> getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> ...


 :cheesy: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2008, 01:26 PM~11206269
> *:cheesy: :angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 29 2008, 12:26 PM~11205711
> *I HAVE ONE PUTO, BUT ITS MINE! :biggrin:
> J/J I DONT HAVE ONE ,IF I DID I'D GIVE IT TO YOU.... :biggrin:  I'LL KEEP MY EYES OPEN, I MIGHT HIT UP THE JUNK YARD THIS WEEKEND.
> *


don't forget to put some sentimental value on it. :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 12:27 PM~11206277
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 29 2008, 11:26 AM~11205711
> *I HAVE ONE PUTO, BUT ITS MINE! :biggrin:
> J/J I DONT HAVE ONE ,IF I DID I'D GIVE IT TO YOU.... :biggrin:  I'LL KEEP MY EYES OPEN, I MIGHT HIT UP THE JUNK YARD THIS WEEKEND.
> *


ASSHOLE! NAW MAN THATS COOL LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU FIND. I'LL MEET YOU WHEREVER YOU AT.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

fuckin earthquakes suck..only in california :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 29 2008, 02:46 PM~11207064
> *fuckin earthquakes suck..only in california  :uh:
> *


better hurry back to texas before we tell you ---> :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2008, 12:57 PM~11207152
> *better hurry back to texas before we tell you --->  :wave:
> *


 :0 got two more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 28 2008, 08:09 PM~11201555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda replies are these?!?!?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 29 2008, 02:46 PM~11207064
> *fuckin earthquakes suck..only in california  :uh:
> *


something always happening to california.. hope it just falls in ocean one day. and be over with.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 02:21 PM~11207982
> *something always happening to california.. hope it just falls in ocean one day.  and be over with.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 29 2008, 04:21 PM~11207987
> *:uh:
> *


fk california.. retarded mother fkrs.. even elected terminator as their governer. 



aint hating, just saying..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 02:30 PM~11208051
> *fk texas..    retarded mother fkrs..  even elected bush as their governer.
> aint hating, just saying..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 29 2008, 04:31 PM~11208059
> *:uh:
> *


difference is bush is a real G, arnold just hollywood


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haaaaaaaa.. watch to end where they cuff em up and walk em to car.. look at his pants.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6292180


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 02:39 PM~11208121
> *difference is bush is a real G,  arnold just hollywood
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 04:30 PM~11208051
> *fk california..    retarded mother fkrs..  even elected terminator as their governer.
> aint hating, just saying..
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 02:39 PM~11208121
> *difference is bush is a real G,  arnold just hollywood*


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 02:21 PM~11207982
> *something always happening to california.. hope it just falls in ocean one day.  and be over with.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 29 2008, 03:10 PM~11207870
> *what kinda replies are these?!?!?!?
> *


Post whore kind. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 29 2008, 12:11 PM~11206704
> *ASSHOLE! NAW MAN THATS COOL LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU FIND. I'LL MEET YOU WHEREVER YOU AT.
> *


damn.. i think i saw one.. cant remember what fuckin yard it was..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that ***** devious know where ones at..but nobody gives a fk what he has to say, fk that fat shit talking mother fucker.. bet it aint even a caprice front end, ***** blinded by hot wing juice at time, prolly..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2008, 10:27 PM~11203098
> *yep.. me and moms going to try and get a house..
> she can use the extra help with the bills..plus she gangsta and dont give a fuck what i do...
> 
> ...




good luck blacky........i had to da same over here wit my mom and lil bros n shit......old man was a dick......and just had to get away from that bullshit.........now im here supportin the fam........


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2008, 03:41 PM~11208660
> *Post whore kind. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
fucking it up for everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 29 2008, 04:13 PM~11208924
> *
> *


MAS PUTO!!!! 
:twak: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2008, 04:41 PM~11209239
> *good luck blacky........i had to da same over here wit my mom and lil bros n shit......old man was a dick......and just had to get away from that bullshit.........now im here supportin the fam........
> *


im so proud of you :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: hear lone fixing to,take it back to his old school days, and bring back euro lows..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 05:09 PM~11209532
> *:uh:  hear lone fixing to,take it back to his old school days, and bring back euro lows..
> 
> 
> ...


he wants to trade for an impala....who would have imagined.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 07:27 PM~11209709
> *he wants to trade for an impala....who would have imagined.
> *


dunno how he could want an impala, when he already has that at home. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 05:09 PM~11209532
> *:uh:  hear lone fixing to,take it back to his old school days, and bring back euro lows..
> 
> 
> ...



We bringing them out too: going through some make overs this winter


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 07:42 PM~11209863
> *We bringing them out too: going through some make overs this winter
> 
> 
> ...


Main Entry: sar·casm 
Function: noun 
Etymology: French or Late Latin; French sarcasme, from Late Latin sarcasmos, from Greek sarkasmos, from sarkazein to tear flesh, bite the lips in rage, sneer, from sark-, sarx flesh; probably akin to Avestan thwarəs- to cut 
Date: 1550 
1: a sharp and often satirical or ironic utterance designed to cut or give pain
2 a: a mode of satirical wit depending for its effect on bitter, caustic, and often ironic language that is usually directed against an individual b: the use or language of sarcasm


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 05:46 PM~11209897
> *Main Entry: sar·casm
> Function: noun
> Etymology: French or Late Latin; French sarcasme, from Late Latin sarcasmos, from Greek sarkasmos, from sarkazein to tear flesh, bite the lips in rage, sneer, from sark-, sarx flesh; probably akin to Avestan thwarəs- to cut
> ...



you hatin cause my ***** thats only 16 is rolling spokes and you aint got shit


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 07:46 PM~11209897
> *Main Entry: sar·casm
> Function: noun
> Etymology: French or Late Latin; French sarcasme, from Late Latin sarcasmos, from Greek sarkasmos, from sarkazein to tear flesh, bite the lips in rage, sneer, from sark-, sarx flesh; probably akin to Avestan thwarəs- to cut
> ...


mest up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 07:52 PM~11209948
> *you hatin cause my ***** thats only 16 is rolling spokes and you aint got shit
> *


yeah.. thats why :tears: 






seriously though, wouldnt knock a lil ***** for starting off small.. shoulda seen shit i use to drive back in days.. mayne.. embarrassing.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 29 2008, 07:53 PM~11209957
> *mest up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

well shit, i aint know he gonna take me seriously.. most ya'll know i fk'n hate mini's and euros.. my bad. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 05:54 PM~11209962
> *yeah..    thats why    :tears:
> seriously thought, wouldnt knock a lil ***** for starting off small..  shoulda seen shit i use to drive back in days.. mayne..  embarrassing.. lol
> *


back in the day as in last week?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 05:57 PM~11209990
> *back in the day as in last week?
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 07:57 PM~11209990
> *back in the day as in last week?
> *


 :uh: no, back in days.. 

88 blazer on choppaz
73 vw bettle 
84 hoo doo monte carlo you aint even have drivers license then, so mind your business mr xray tech


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 05:58 PM~11210004
> *:uh:    no, back in days..
> 
> 88 blazer  on choppaz
> ...



PICS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha, shoulda seen 84 coupe deville i had, ya'll ****** would laugh.. tore up interior.. bumper fillings missing.. paint tore up.. and i had "big plans" until car decided it had bigger plans to blow engine on freeway..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 27 2008, 04:35 PM~11191295
> *Here are some old pics of my first lolo, enjoy:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS ME WHEN I WAS ONLY 16


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 29 2008, 07:59 PM~11210011
> *PICS
> *


*****, i was in a 73 vw bug, think i had enough $ for a camera? no such thing as digital at that time.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

BUFFALO FRED’S ICEHOUSE PRESENTS:

Lorenzo De Zavala’s 1st Annual 

Bar-B-Que Sale and Raffle. 





There will be Classic Cars and Custom Harleys



Where: 2708 N. Shepherd Dr.

When?: SATURDAY AUGUST 02, 2008

TIME?: 11:00AM UNTIL 09:00PM





COME OUT AND ENJOY THE MUSIC OF

“Johnny and the Heartbreakers” And “3rd Leg Band”

PLUS ENJOY GOOD FOOD AND LOTS OF FUN!

BEER, AND WINE ARE AVAILABLE FROM 

BUFFALO FRED’S





For information :Email = [email protected] Or visit our site at www.ldz1397.org


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

They need some custom cars, bikes and motorcycles there by 10 am.
Come display your ride for support.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Jul 29 2008, 08:27 PM~11210222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 29 2008, 08:30 PM~11210241
> *They need some custom cars, bikes and motorcycles there by 10 am.
> Come display your ride for support.
> *


i already displayed my car outside buffalo fred's!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 08:38 PM~11210299
> *i already displayed my car outside buffalo fred's!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: aint nothing  about that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aint nothing  about alot of shit that goes on in this topic

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 05:03 PM~11209468
> *im so proud of you  :tears:
> *


save your tears young lady. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 06:57 PM~11210401
> *aint nothing    about alot of shit that goes on in this topic
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


bet you aint got 60 WAYZ TO FIX THIS TOPIC.................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2008, 07:01 PM~11210422
> *bet you aint got 60 WAYZ TO FIX THIS TOPIC.................
> *


hmm numsayn


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 08:57 PM~11210401
> *aint nothing    about alot of shit that goes on in this topic
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


so true :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2008, 06:58 PM~11210406
> *save your tears young lady. :uh:
> *


"leave him alone honey, he has to be a man"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

how bout this lonestar...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

sup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2008, 07:01 PM~11210422
> *bet you aint got 60 WAYZ TO FIX THIS TOPIC.................
> *


i got this :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 29 2008, 08:57 PM~11210401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne 



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 09:07 PM~11210463
> *i got this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


say you back bumpa that bitch and tear up frame,and say fk it and go buy another..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 07:13 PM~11210493
> *
> 20's and bags?
> *


if i ever put 20s and bags on anything, i give you permission to shoot me with my own gun. :biggrin: 

disclaimer - no offense to my homies with 20s and bags :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 09:15 PM~11210499
> *if i ever put 20s and bags on anything, i give you permission to shoot me with my own gun.  :biggrin:
> 
> disclaimer - no offense to my homies with 20s and bags  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont like glocks, but i got my own SA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone, you shoulda just put trailer wheels on 68, and rusty chinaz on trailer. bring home 60 riding on hurc's!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 09:18 PM~11210509
> *lone, you shoulda just put trailer wheels on 68, and rusty chinaz on trailer. bring home 60 riding on hurc's!!
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jul 29 2008, 07:19 PM~11210519
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 07:18 PM~11210509
> *lone, you shoulda just put trailer wheels on 68, and rusty chinaz on trailer. bring home 60 riding on hurc's!!
> *


what 60?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 08:21 PM~11210532
> *what 60?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11020842 :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 06:38 PM~11210299
> *i already displayed my car outside buffalo fred's!!
> 
> 
> ...


What about Rita?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 29 2008, 09:27 PM~11210580
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11020842 :cheesy:
> *


that one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 29 2008, 09:30 PM~11210601
> *What about Rita?
> *


rita just my friend :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

She models too. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 09:32 PM~11210621
> *rita just my friend  :biggrin:
> *


CLASSIC.........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2008, 07:13 PM~11210493
> *yeah i know..    fk'n losers.. all they do in here is talk shit and post pics of nice racks..
> *


in your case trannys that latin think have nice racks :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 29 2008, 09:33 PM~11210634
> *She models too. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 29 2008, 09:58 PM~11210873
> *in your case trannys that latin think have nice racks  :uh:
> *


damn medical improvements trip me out man, you know what i mean paisa???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jul 27 2008, 09:43 PM~11193414
> *that sounds sooo gay :uh:
> no mames
> *


 go mama a weenie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 27 2008, 09:44 PM~11193417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope I was on call all week


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2008, 04:41 PM~11209239
> *good luck blacky........i had to da same over here wit my mom and lil bros n shit......old man was a dick......and just had to get away from that bullshit.........now im here supportin the fam........
> *


yea i need it..its something everyday..
i just come home late.. go to my room and get on lil


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 27 2008, 09:48 PM~11193457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2008, 08:48 PM~11211539
> *yea i need it..its something everyday..
> i just come home late.. go to my room and get on lil
> *


punishment??? :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 29 2008, 09:23 PM~11211980
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 29 2008, 11:28 PM~11212023
> *
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 29 2008, 09:28 PM~11212032
> *WHAT UP HOMIE?
> *


nuttin much :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> if i ever put 20s and bags on anything, i give you permission to shoot me with my own gun. :biggrin:
> x2
> disclaimer - no offense to my homies with 20s and bags :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> only homies with trucks if you have a car it should have switches on 13s or 14s!!!!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> > if i ever put 20s and bags on anything, i give you permission to shoot me with my own gun. :biggrin:
> > x2
> > disclaimer - no offense to my homies with 20s and bags :uh: :biggrin:
> >
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*In Colorado Springs Colorado*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

how far is that from houston? :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 06:45 AM~11213765
> *how far is that from houston?  :dunno:
> *


are you planning to take the MAZTECA hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 08:48 AM~11213781
> *are you planning to take the MAZTECA  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


no, i'm planning to take DEEZNUTZ in your ass on display! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*tu pum pum mami mami no me.. 
va a mata tu pum pum... 
mami mami no me... 
va a mata tu pum pum .. 
tu pum pum mami mami no me.. 
va a mata tu pum pum... 
mami mami no me... 
va a mata tu pum pum ..pues... *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

haha


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 06:54 AM~11213806
> *no, i'm planning to take DEEZNUTZ in your ass on display!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WTF :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 09:30 AM~11213951
> * :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  hi guy!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 07:10 AM~11213851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: te la jalaste en esta wey :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 07:48 AM~11213781
> *are you planning to take the MAZTECA  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Lol! 


Latin that pic is just too cute of the lil man. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2008, 09:46 AM~11214033
> *Lol!
> Latin that pic is just too cute of the lil man. :cheesy:
> *


groupie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 07:10 AM~11213851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just trying to help u out since we in the topic and you cant tell boys from girls. PAISA


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2008, 07:46 AM~11214033
> *Lol!
> Latin that pic is just too cute of the lil man. :cheesy:
> *


he mad cause he cant tell boys from girls : :tears: i guess AGE MAKES U GAY :biggrin: 
OK LATIN BOY OR GIRL?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS...  

































visit WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM FOR FUTURE EVENTS..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 08:52 AM~11214052
> *groupie
> *


Sometimes. :biggrin: Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 10:00 AM~11214090
> *:0
> he mad cause he cant tell boys from girls  : :tears: i guess AGE MAKES U GAY  :biggrin:
> OK LATIN BOY OR GIRL?
> ...


don't let the guys put nutz in your a$$ at the next parade. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 09:53 AM~11214058
> *just trying to help u out since we in the topic and you cant tell boys from girls. PAISA
> 
> 
> ...


word around the street is you got a trailer with 15 hoopties out back. what kind of baller is that???? :dunno: 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 30 2008, 11:26 AM~11214595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT WORKOWN3D!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 10:29 AM~11214617
> *YOU GOT WORKOWN3D!!!
> *


nope not i but they do have that in effect for the **** that get on their space etc etc... besides i can by pass anything im on LIL now,.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 30 2008, 11:31 AM~11214642
> *nope not i but they do have that in effect for the **** that get on their space etc etc... besides i can by pass anything im on LIL now,.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP FELLAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up nick.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 09:12 AM~11214508
> *word around the street is you got a trailer with 15 hoopties out back.  what kind of baller is that????  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 01:08 PM~11215366
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Are you still down for the gang?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 11:26 AM~11215500
> *Are you still down for the gang?
> 
> 
> ...


for posting that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 01:35 PM~11215578
> *for posting that
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 01:35 PM~11215578
> *for posting that
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *streetshow*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 11:36 AM~11215591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 01:40 PM~11215618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 11:43 AM~11215643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.dumpalink.com/videos/Car_falls_...hanic-dhla.html


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 01:26 PM~11215500
> *Are you still down for the gang?
> 
> 
> ...



ya'll some dumbasses fa sho :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 11:40 AM~11215617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

get to work


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2008, 02:24 PM~11216877
> *get to work
> *


i should be able to take care of that sunday MR I LOVE WATERMELON :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 04:26 PM~11216895
> *i should be able to take care of that sunday MR I LOVE WATERMELON  :biggrin:
> *


get your tools and come work on my 68 saturday.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 02:29 PM~11216919
> *get your tools and come work on my 68 saturday.
> *


i work at the shop saturady but maybe sunday sic job shouldn take long and all u want to do is tune up the bucket right?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 04:30 PM~11216940
> *i work at the shop saturady but maybe sunday sic job shouldn take long and all u want to do is tune up the bucket right?
> *


fk sic..blk people aint suppose to have a/c


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 02:40 PM~11217042
> *fk sic..blk people aint suppose to have a/c
> *


 :0 :0 :0 yep but i need my chinas painted :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 30 2008, 02:26 PM~11216895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im a remember that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 04:42 PM~11217058
> *im a remember that
> *


remember it , write it down, take a picture.. i dont give a fuck!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2008, 02:43 PM~11217063
> *cool.. cant wait... dont forget the compressor..
> *


im going to try to go early so have sum breaksfast ready fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 04:42 PM~11217058
> *:0  :0  :0 yep but i need my chinas painted  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: cheaper to buy new chinaz?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 02:45 PM~11217090
> *:uh:  cheaper to buy new chinaz?
> *


not color matching ur car and i need the ford town car on the road


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 04:50 PM~11217142
> *not color matching ur car and i need the ford town car on the road
> *


thought you were selling it? werent' you gonna work on a new skoo linc?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 02:52 PM~11217159
> *thought you were selling it?  werent' you gonna work on a new skoo linc?
> *


nah the streetshow is staying with me after all and i finally got that 90 Cartier that i always wanted even before the Streetshow so now im going to be like vanilla ice in my 5.0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 04:56 PM~11217212
> *nah the streetshow is staying with me after all and i finally got that 90 Cartier that i always wanted even before the Streetshow so now im going to be like vanilla ice in my 5.0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 04:57 PM~11217230
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *713ridaz*, Devious Sixty8

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 30 2008, 06:09 PM~11217928
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2008, 06:42 PM~11218269
> *:cheesy:
> *


slacker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2008, 06:42 PM~11218269
> *8==================D :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

4.5 ton full stack, make offer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

205 75 15 task master trailer tires. 200 obo. still alot of meat left. 1 tire only has about 500 miles on it im just takin along trip and bought 4 new tires (450$) for these tires new...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2008, 07:16 PM~11218637
> *205 75 15 task master trailer tires. 200 obo.  still alot of meat left. 1 tire only has about 500 miles on it im just takin along trip and bought 4 new tires (450$) for these tires new...
> 
> 
> ...


***** hauling around tires in xray truck/van or whateve da fk u wanna call it. mayne.. gangsta..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 30 2008, 02:45 PM~11217082
> *im going to try to  go early so have sum breaksfast ready fool.  :biggrin:
> *


what you wanna eat.. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I HAVE 2 KEYBOARDS FOR SALE. PICTURES SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES 
(IN PERFECT CONDITIONS)

KORG PA80
























































FOR $1,800

AND KORG TRITON EXTREME 61
























































FOR $1,600
PM ME FOR SERIOUS OFFERS OR CONTACT ME AT 832-798-5129


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2008, 07:48 PM~11218994
> *what you wanna eat.. :biggrin:
> *


knowing streetshow, he'd want a full plate of mandingo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 05:45 PM~11218312
> *slacker
> *


Lil bit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 05:46 PM~11218316
> *:uh:
> *


Cochino


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 30 2008, 07:49 PM~11219002
> *I HAVE 2 KEYBOARDS FOR SALE. PICTURES SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES
> (IN PERFECT CONDITIONS)
> 
> ...


mayne..that same kind flock of seagulls used?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hecho...where ya been?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2008, 05:49 PM~11219007
> *knowing streetshow, he'd want a full plate of mandingo
> *


:burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet tonight hmmmm


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 30 2008, 08:02 AM~11214104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2008, 10:42 PM~11220532
> *
> *


burn some trees in port-o-potty? uffin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 08:45 PM~11220556
> *burn some trees in port-o-potty?  uffin:
> *



We rented 4 VIP port-o-potties.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jul 30 2008, 08:46 PM~11220574
> *
> *


 You got the hoppers ready for our SHOW?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 30 2008, 10:49 PM~11220609
> *We rented 4 VIP port-o-potties.
> *


bawlin


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

yes :biggrin: listo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2008, 11:39 PM~11221103
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 11:10 PM~11221445
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 30 2008, 08:06 PM~11219176
> *Cochino
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeesssssssss?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2008, 06:37 AM~11222685
> *mmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeesssssssss?
> *


Wtf?!? Lol! Lay off the egg rolls.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HOUSTON,

IF ANY ONE SOLO OR CLUBS ARE LOOKING TO GET CAR CLUB PLAQUES DONE HIT ME UP AT 281-683-1203 OR BY PM. WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING ON SOME FOR A CLUB HERE IN HOUSTON. LOWEST PRICES YOU WILL FIND AND QUICK TURN AROUND TIME. YOU CAN GET THEM RAW OR CHROME OR ENGRAVED. WE ALSO DOING CLUB SHIRTS, BANNERS AND ALL YOUR CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKE NEEDS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 31 2008, 08:36 AM~11222818
> *HOUSTON,
> 
> IF ANY ONE SOLO OR CLUBS ARE LOOKING TO GET CAR CLUB PLAQUES DONE HIT ME UP AT 281-683-1203 OR BY PM. WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING ON SOME FOR A CLUB HERE IN HOUSTON. LOWEST PRICES YOU WILL FIND AND QUICK TURN AROUND TIME. YOU CAN GET THEM RAW OR CHROME OR ENGRAVED. WE ALSO DOING CLUB SHIRTS, BANNERS AND ALL YOUR CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKE NEEDS.
> *


What's the name of the company? The people at thebeat713 looking to get t-shirts done.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2008, 06:54 AM~11222895
> *What's the name of the company?  The people at thebeat713 looking to get t-shirts done.
> *



paisas, hahahahahahahahahahaha. I got the hook up homie. Send me a logo or what they want and we get them done cheap


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 31 2008, 08:55 AM~11222904
> *paisas, hahahahahahahahahahaha.  I got the hook up homie. Send me a logo or what they want and we get them done cheap
> *


i'll forward your # to them. I'm not part of it anymore but they need a hook up. Thanks.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2008, 07:10 AM~11222962
> *i'll forward your # to them.  I'm not part of it anymore but they need a hook up.  Thanks.
> *



COOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2008, 07:27 AM~11222784
> *:cheesy:
> *


What's up B? :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2008, 09:21 AM~11223021
> *What's up B? :wave:
> *


let me do it before devious steps up....


DEEZNUTZ!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2008, 08:24 AM~11223031
> *let me do it before devious steps up....
> DEEZNUTZ!!
> *


:barf: Lol!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2008, 08:09 PM~11219211
> *mayne..that same kind flock of seagulls used?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























*NO!* :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 31 2008, 07:47 AM~11223136
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NO! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


los k boards pal conjunto wey. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

a little frog on wheels


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2008, 09:21 AM~11223021
> *What's up B? :wave:
> *


chillin today


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

big shizzzzzzzzle I see u *****


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2008, 07:35 AM~11223083
> *:barf: Lol!
> *


are you barfing because of devious
or because of latin's nutz? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST+Jul 31 2008, 08:55 AM~11222904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


t-rex. repost!! 


i'd rather have this one..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2008, 09:24 AM~11223371
> *chillin today
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2008, 08:43 AM~11223491
> *dont forget to add sentimental value
> t-rex.  repost!!
> i'd rather have this one..
> ...


young kat came to colorado last night in it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Jul 31 2008, 09:25 AM~11223382
> *are you barfing because of devious
> or because of latin's nutz? :dunno:
> *


Both. :ugh: Lol! :angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2008, 11:01 AM~11223607
> *Both. :ugh: Lol! :angel:
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2008, 09:01 AM~11223607
> *Both. :ugh: Lol! :angel:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2008, 08:18 AM~11222762
> *Wtf?!? Lol! Lay off the egg rolls.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2008, 11:01 AM~11223607
> *Both. :ugh: Lol! :angel:
> *


you can't swallow and try to breath at the same time.......ha selfowned


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2008, 09:38 AM~11223851
> *:angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 31 2008, 10:10 AM~11223656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 31 2008, 10:53 AM~11223959
> *you can't swallow and try to breath at the same time.......ha selfowned
> *


*
Uh ok :ugh: :loco:*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2008, 10:38 AM~11223851
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2008, 11:11 AM~11224800
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 31 2008, 01:14 PM~11224838
> *:biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11224946

:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 31 2008, 10:59 AM~11223595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
you speak from experience huH? self0wn3d x2*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 31 2008, 11:56 AM~11225231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


California tacos must be really good.........I think the kid with the red jacket is the only one under 220 pounds in that picture.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 31 2008, 02:05 PM~11225313
> *California tacos must be really good.........I think the kid with the red jacket is the only one under 220 pounds in that picture.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Jul 31 2008, 12:05 PM~11225313
> *California tacos must be really good.........I think the kid with the red jacket is the only one under 220 pounds in that picture.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea they are good :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2008, 02:02 PM~11226427
> *:werd:
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2008, 04:04 PM~11226443
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all i know is word on street is lone's CV aint gonna be only drop rolling into town this weekend. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 31 2008, 03:29 PM~11227189
> *X3
> *


x4


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2008, 03:47 PM~11227336
> *all i know is word on street is lone's CV aint gonna be only drop rolling into town this weekend.    :0
> *


i got a call from a htown lowrider and he says he coming for the hopping crown AGAIN :0 he says 75 inches aint gon be enough :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2008, 03:49 PM~11227350
> *i got a call from a htown lowrider and he says he coming for the hopping crown AGAIN  :0  he says 75 inches aint gon be enough  :0
> *


SO??????? THIS HOUSTON NOBODY CARES......................JUST TALK BOUT WINGS AND RACKS AND WERE GOOD TO GO.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 31 2008, 03:53 PM~11227379
> *SO??????? THIS HOUSTON NOBODY CARES......................JUST TALK BOUT WINGS AND RACKS AND WERE GOOD TO GO.
> *


and fruity drinks with umberella in it. :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2008, 03:55 PM~11227402
> *and fruity drinks with umberella in it. :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2008, 03:55 PM~11227402
> *and fruity drinks with umberella in it. :uh:
> *


and trannys..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2008, 03:55 PM~11227402
> *and fruity drinks with umberella in it. :uh:
> *


NOW YA TALKIN BIDNIZZ!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca+Jul 31 2008, 04:02 PM~11227478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 31 2008, 05:53 PM~11227379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 31 2008, 03:53 PM~11227379
> *SO??????? THIS HOUSTON NOBODY CARES......................JUST TALK BOUT WINGS AND RACKS AND WERE GOOD TO GO.
> *


oh yea and tubas and tight bill cosby sweaters... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2008, 03:47 PM~11227336
> *all i know is word on street is lone's CV aint gonna be only drop rolling into town this weekend.    :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 31 2008, 06:34 PM~11227817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"real lowriders are born, not made" - june 14, 2008


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11228830


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2008, 06:25 PM~11228848
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11228830
> *


trouble starter... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 31 2008, 08:52 PM~11230114
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2008, 10:59 PM~11230189
> *
> *


Sup homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 31 2008, 09:05 PM~11230256
> *Sup homie
> *


nuttin much homie... whats goin on in tx>??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2008, 06:09 PM~11228680
> *:0
> "real lowriders are born, not made" - june 14, 2008
> *


thats og cunningham, lowridin since 76


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2008, 06:28 AM~11232030
> *thats og cunningham, lowridin since 76
> *


almost long as me


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 06:38 AM~11232259
> *almost long as me
> *


YOUR HOOD POLICE DEPARMENT :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 08:38 AM~11232261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank god it's FRIDAY!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 08:52 AM~11232330
> *YOUR HOOD POLICE DEPARMENT  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


THEM BITCHES WENT TO REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS TO TRY AND RUN SOMETHING Y LOS ZTAS LOS DEJARON APATA! :0 PURO TAMAULIPAS COMPITA!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ne 1 riding this weekend???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 1 2008, 08:58 AM~11232348
> *THEM BITCHES WENT TO REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS TO TRY AND RUN SOMETHING Y LOS ZTAS LOS DEJARON APATA! :0  PURO TAMAULIPAS COMPITA!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 1 2008, 06:59 AM~11232352
> *ne 1 riding this weekend???
> *


DEZZZ NUTTSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 1 2008, 06:58 AM~11232348
> *THEM BITCHES WENT TO REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS TO TRY AND RUN SOMETHING Y LOS ZTAS LOS DEJARON APATA! :0  PURO TAMAULIPAS COMPITA!
> *


 :roflmao: :guns: :guns: ta CABRON a huevo TAMAULIPAS . hey wey give a call i need to talk sum BUISS with u :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 07:22 AM~11232434
> *DEZZZ NUTTSSSS  :biggrin:
> *


AFTER THEM PICS I SEEN OF U A COUPLE OF PAGES BACK, UR IN NO POSITION 2 B TALKN BOUT NUTS.... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 1 2008, 07:37 AM~11232492
> *AFTER THEM PICS I SEEN OF U A COUPLE OF PAGES BACK, UR IN NO POSITION 2 B TALKN BOUT NUTS.... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well LATIN IS THE ONE COMPLIMENTING TRANNYS ON THEIR RACKS i did saw the adams apple :roflmao: CALL IT WHAT U WANT BUT U JUST GOT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0








:0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 31 2008, 11:22 PM~11230431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 08:52 AM~11232330
> *YOUR HOOD POLICE DEPARMENT  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


That sign hanging looks like it has hindu writing. Didn't know Reynosa has Hindus now. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 09:43 AM~11232530
> *well LATIN IS THE  ONE COMPLIMENTING TRANNYS ON THEIR RACKS i did saw the adams apple  :roflmao:  CALL IT WHAT U WANT BUT U JUST GOT
> 
> 
> ...


Trailer park paisa, won't be able to make the hooters hangout manana. Got a business meeting to attend. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 08:10 AM~11232726
> *That sign hanging looks like it has hindu writing.  Didn't know Reynosa has Hindus now.  :uh:
> *


allah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 1 2008, 10:12 AM~11232738
> *allah CHINGADA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 08:12 AM~11232734
> *Trailer park paisa, won't be able to make the hooters hangout manana.  Got a business meeting to attend.  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: quien wey? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 10:20 AM~11232781
> *:dunno: quien wey?  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 08:23 AM~11232804
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


your lunch buddy??? :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 10:25 AM~11232816
> *your lunch buddy??? :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Don't get jealous mi jotolin friend. I got investments that I have to manage and it's not dropping $$ into a car that won't make me $.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 08:26 AM~11232830
> *Don't get jealous mi jotolin friend.  I got investments that I have to manage and it's not dropping $$ into a car that won't make me $.
> *


I KNOW INVESTING MONEY ON CARS LEAVES A BAD TASTE IN YOUR MOUTH :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 10:30 AM~11232852
> *I KNOW INVESTING MONEY ON CARS LEAVES A BAD TASTE IN YOUR MOUTH  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


when are you going to invest in your hooptie instead of building parts cars? you need to hurry up, they stop giving plastic trophies when the winter comes. LOL :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 09:32 AM~11232877
> *when are you going to invest in your hooptie instead of building parts cars?  you need to hurry up, they stop giving plastic trophies when the winter comes.  LOL  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 1 2008, 10:41 AM~11232933
> *:0
> *


que onda primo? how's walkegan doing? we're shooting for the summer next year to take a family trip back to Chicago. Got busy this year with work. Say what's up to the familia.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

ouch


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 08:32 AM~11232877
> *when are you going to invest in your hooptie instead of building parts cars?  you need to hurry up, they stop giving plastic trophies when the winter comes.  LOL  :0  :0  :0
> *


shit what u know bout that i make money on the recycle plastic on those :biggrin: plus i parts cars make me moneY just ask H TOWN ACE :0 or sum of the moyos that bought cars from me before


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 11:05 AM~11233095
> *shit what u know bout that i make money on the recycle plastic on those  :biggrin: plus i parts cars make me moneY just ask H TOWN ACE  :0 or sum of the moyos that bought cars from me before
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 1 2008, 08:05 AM~11232688
> *just working on the new chapter getting it organized and staying busy on the rides!
> *


 :0 Aces tryna take over huh??? do ya thang... congrats on the new chapter :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2008, 11:33 AM~11233325
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 1 2008, 09:34 AM~11233339
> *:dunno:
> *


sup, gona be a good weekend :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 10:05 AM~11233095
> *shit what u know bout that i make money on the recycle plastic on those  :biggrin: plus i parts cars make me moneY just ask H TOWN ACE  :0 or sum of the moyos that bought cars from me before
> *


parts cars make no money even impalas...just chump change not worth it at all. ask tim. new parts its where its at and even that is a gamble 

i beep parting impalas over 7 years


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2008, 11:40 AM~11233379
> *sup, gona be a good weekend  :biggrin:
> *


you on tha way?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 1 2008, 11:31 AM~11233310
> *na homie the brazoria county aces is just tryn stay humble in the lowrider community. support all lowriders activity that we are able to and if we just so happen to get a trophie or props then that would just be a bonus.  :biggrin:
> 
> When ya commin down? still need take ya to lunch since i still owe ya.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 1 2008, 09:31 AM~11233310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u should be happy..u finally gettin ya dream car.. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 1 2008, 11:43 AM~11233409
> *flight comes in on the 15th  :biggrin:
> u should be happy..u finally gettin ya dream car.. :0
> *


you still have the same number?i got new one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 1 2008, 09:41 AM~11233396
> *you on tha way?
> *


leaving tonite.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 1 2008, 09:43 AM~11233409
> *flight comes in on the 15th  :biggrin:
> u should be happy..u finally gettin ya dream car.. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2008, 11:46 AM~11233426
> *leaving tonite.
> *


 :0 make sure you take plenty pics of the pick up :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 1 2008, 09:44 AM~11233418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  that 60 looks like a beast...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 1 2008, 09:59 AM~11233545
> *nope gotta new one..ill pm it to u
> that 60 looks like a beast...
> *


its gona get total make over


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

too bad slim actin like a baby...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 1 2008, 10:00 AM~11233551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

HIt me up if you want a mural  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=422923&st=20


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wtf?

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/778900085.html

:uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 10:41 AM~11233919
> *wtf?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/778900085.html
> ...


yo homie.
i'll send out that program tomorrow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow???

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/774854920.html

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Aug 1 2008, 12:43 PM~11233934
> *yo homie.
> i'll send out that program tomorrow.
> *


No problem, thanks


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 10:44 AM~11233941
> *streetshow???
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/774854920.html
> ...


the top one looks like the parts car


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BYTFINEST, BAYTOWNSLC, sic713

Yall need to get to work fookers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2008, 12:18 PM~11234699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cali, you need one of these
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=30260672


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2008, 12:23 PM~11234740
> *cali, you need one of these
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=30260672
> *


WHAT??? WHAT??? HUH?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeaahhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2008, 12:33 PM~11234808
> *yeaahhhhhhh !!!!
> *


OKAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 1 2008, 08:58 AM~11232348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sentimental value


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 08:52 AM~11232330
> *YOUR HOOD POLICE DEPARMENT  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


al queda


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, Devious Sixty8, *my cutty*

hows the hopper doing now???


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 1 2008, 12:44 PM~11234891
> *3 Members: cali rydah, Devious Sixty8, my cutty
> 
> hows the hopper doing now???
> *


need to try!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 1 2008, 12:57 PM~11235019
> *need to try!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 02:40 PM~11234869
> *o' friendly azz actin azz ******..
> *


I said we stayin humble not that we some punks!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 1 2008, 03:04 PM~11235072
> *I said we stayin humble not that we some punks!!!!
> *


tell 'em ey!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 03:05 PM~11235076
> *tell 'em ey!
> *


Qvo con el paisa :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 1 2008, 03:04 PM~11235072
> *I said we stayin humble not that we some punks!!!!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 02:40 PM~11234869
> *english mother fkr, none of that ricky ricardo shyt..    takes me awhile to understand it.  :angry:
> o' friendly azz actin azz ******..
> he'll have a new dream car in 3 months.
> ...


thats cause u know nothin bitch, hell u taking about! :uh: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ain't my fault i was born here.. just got lucky i guess.


:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BYTFINEST, bigj81


:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 01:41 PM~11235442
> *ain't my fault i was born here..    just got lucky i guess.
> :biggrin:
> *


What's your grandma cooking tonight. I feel like eating some enchildas. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 1 2008, 01:44 PM~11235482
> *What's your grandma cooking tonight.  I feel like eating some enchildas. :biggrin:
> *



He aint MEXICANO, HE probably goes to CASA OLE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 1 2008, 03:44 PM~11235482
> *What's your grandma cooking tonight.  I feel like eating some enchildas. :biggrin:
> *


dont know i'm at work. go to my house and check.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 1 2008, 03:45 PM~11235498
> *He aint MEXICANO, HE probably goes to CASA OLE.
> *


stupid, i go to Arandas and El Alteno, like everybody else.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 01:46 PM~11235502
> *dont know i'm at work.    go to my house and check.
> *


I'm scared to get shot. Maybe you can bring some to me. I'll be at Buffalo Fred's tomorrow at 5 pm. I like beans and rice too. Oh by the way if you get up and have nothing to do take your car to Buffalos they want some cars for display. It starts at 11 am, but I can't go until 5 pm. It ends at 9 pm, but I'm staying until the bar closes. Anyway nothing better to do. Then you can take me to Taco Cabana. Oh never mind it makes you think of Rita.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 01:46 PM~11235515
> *stupid, i go to Arandas and El Alteno, like everybody else.
> *


  That goes hard after a late ASTROS game just down the street


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wuz up htown anybody going to westheimer tomorrow


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 1 2008, 01:52 PM~11235614
> *wuz up htown anybody going to westheimer tomorrow
> *



I hope I get to go this time same location right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 1 2008, 03:09 PM~11235109
> *Qvo con el paisa  :biggrin:
> *


aqui en el jale jalando el gran chile que tengo a pura felicidad de la morra de canal 51 pa la raza!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 04:00 PM~11235696
> *aqui en el jale jalando el gran chile que tengo a pura felicidad de la morra de canal 51 pa la raza!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope you all can get a couple of cars out to Buffalo Fred's. I told the guy I'd do my best. I sure which I still had Bitter Sweet. I miss her, but she was more bitter than sweet.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 1 2008, 03:44 PM~11235482
> *What's your grandma cooking tonight.  I feel like eating some enchildas. :biggrin:
> *


thats what i had earlier :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 1 2008, 02:04 PM~11235727
> *thats what i had earlier :biggrin:
> *


I love them, but they make me puffy. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 1 2008, 04:04 PM~11235725
> *I hope you all can get a couple of cars out to Buffalo Fred's.  I told the guy I'd do my best.  I sure which I still had Bitter Sweet.  I miss her, but she was more bitter than sweet.
> *


is dani going to be there? I don't have a car but don't mind el taco de ojo :scrutinize:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 1 2008, 02:05 PM~11235740
> *is dani going to be there?  I don't have a car but don't mind el taco de ojo  :scrutinize:
> *


Not sure, but I'll let you know as soon as I talk to her. Her sister is coming from San Antonio and I think they plan to be bad......... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 1 2008, 04:05 PM~11235739
> *I love them, but they make me puffy.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm already a fat boy so it makes no diffrence for me :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 1 2008, 02:07 PM~11235760
> *I'm already a fat boy so it makes no diffrence for me  :cheesy:
> *


Lucky you. Men can be fat and it's O.K. That's not very nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 1 2008, 04:08 PM~11235773
> *Lucky you.  Men can be fat and it's O.K.  That's not very nice.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 1 2008, 03:52 PM~11235614
> *wuz up htown anybody going to westheimer tomorrow
> *


i wont but i will be at the track 21 on hwy 6 sat at 8 pm bring ya drivin skills and ya club with ya.....im breakin ya off :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Aug 1 2008, 03:50 PM~11235583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't know about the rest of em,but i'm one of the Dead Sexy fat men.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

where my dvd ***** :angry:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 02:51 PM~11236167
> *shot?    my neighborhood ain't that bad..    :angry:    and no, my car seems to attract transexual types..so i'm staying home.  :angry:
> don't know about the rest of em,but i'm one of the Dead Sexy fat men.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo+Aug 1 2008, 09:40 AM~11233388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that u hang out with trannys :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

get out the way paisa 








real pic LATIN SIDE JOB creating trraffic jams down Bellaire Blvd.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 1 2008, 02:52 PM~11236181
> *where my dvd ***** :angry:
> *


packed in my bag bish..ill give it to u in a couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2008, 05:24 PM~11236520
> *:cheesy:
> *


  member that time.. 

me:lemme grab your nalgas
you:why?
me:cause it looks nice
you:fk no
me:hooka


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 1 2008, 03:55 PM~11235646
> *I hope I get to go this time same location right
> *


yup same location


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 1 2008, 04:30 PM~11235977
> *i wont but i will be at the track 21 on hwy 6 sat at 8 pm bring ya drivin skills and ya club with ya.....im breakin ya off  :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmmmmmm sounds interesting.ill talk to everybody else :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 05:40 PM~11236626
> *get out the way paisa
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda fk'd up bucket you driving that has hood, thats oxidized to shit with rust and stains on that bitch? and you clowin the ***** on the bike. he probably thinking "least i ain't driving that bucket"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 04:49 PM~11236704
> *    member that time..
> 
> me:lemme grab your nalgas
> ...


Dumbass. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 1 2008, 06:36 PM~11237051
> *Dumbass. Lol!
> *


u member.. good times :tears:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 1 2008, 02:07 PM~11235758
> *Not sure, but I'll let you know as soon as I talk to her.  Her sister is coming from San Antonio and I think they plan to be bad......... :uh:
> *


ooooooooooh where they plan on being bad at??????????????i i wana know so i can bethere!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 1 2008, 05:28 PM~11237416
> *ooooooooooh where they plan on being bad at??????????????i i wana know so i can bethere!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 1 2008, 07:28 PM~11237416
> *ooooooooooh where they plan on being bad at??????????????i i wana know so i can bethere!!!!!
> *


dont think you're ready for that, because by bad.. i dont think they mean sippin fruity drinks, walking puppies on beach or playing the tuba.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 05:38 PM~11237483
> *dont think you're ready for that, because by bad.. i dont think they mean sippin fruity drinks, walking puppies on beach or playing the tuba.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 05:38 PM~11237483
> *dont think you're ready for that, because by bad.. i dont think they mean sippin fruity drinks, walking puppies on beach or playing the tuba.
> *


beats the shit out of eating wings,face paintin,and fuckin wit trannys............................ :uh: :uh: :uh: like you got any clue to do wit some women............................besides pay em or let them take your taco orders....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 1 2008, 10:45 PM~11238659
> *beats the shit out of eating wings,face paintin,and fuckin wit trannys............................ :uh:  :uh:  :uh: like you got any clue to do wit some women............................besides pay em or let them take your taco orders....
> *


mayne, ***** mad.. hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 1 2008, 08:45 PM~11238659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 1 2008, 10:51 PM~11238691
> *:0
> thats racist... :biggrin:
> *


he mixed, so its only half racist?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 08:52 PM~11238698
> *he mixed, so its only half racist?
> *


true...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 1 2008, 08:48 PM~11238670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 1 2008, 09:02 PM~11238769
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> :uh:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:machinegun: :burn: :guns: :rant:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2008, 04:20 PM~11236474
> *i9m always made i little cash
> *


yeah little money verry little


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2008, 03:43 AM~11240386
> *yeah little money verry little
> *


im pretty comfortable with what i do :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2008, 03:43 AM~11240386
> *yeah little money verry little
> *


wut up partna


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 03:41 PM~11235442
> *ain't my fault i was born here..    just got lucky i guess.
> :biggrin:
> *


whats so lucky about it! you still aint pulling any hoe, oh let me guess the lucky part is that you can pull some trannys to model on top of your car.... :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: im gonna call u LUCKYTRANNYPULLER.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2008, 03:51 PM~11236167
> *shot?    my neighborhood ain't that bad..    :angry:    and no, my car seems to attract transexual types..so i'm staying home.  :angry:
> don't know about the rest of em,but i'm one of the Dead Sexy fat men.
> *


It's those bed rooms eyes Rita talks about.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Aug 1 2008, 02:44 PM~11235481
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BYTFINEST, bigj81
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :guns: :guns: .................. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 2 2008, 12:26 PM~11241336
> *It's those bedroom eyes Rita talks about.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FOR SALE 1997 CAVALIER..CANDY PAINT,2 CCE CHROME AND GOLD PUMPS 6'S FRONT 14'S BACK 4 CANDY RED BATTERIES, 13X7 RED AND GOLD KO'S, 92K MILES.AC DONT WORK, NO TAGS..I GOT TITLE ..LOCATION HOUSTON TX ...$2500
*GOOFY 832 213 8219*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

16 FT TRAILER FOR SALE..NEW WOOD ,NEW TIRES ,NEW PAINT
$1000... OBO .......LOCATION HOUSTON TX.. *GOOFY 8322138219*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

time to move on...and it will sell faster...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2008, 01:37 PM~11241662
> *FOR SALE 1997 CAVALIER..CANDY PAINT,2 CCE CHROME AND GOLD PUMPS 6'S FRONT 14'S BACK 4 CANDY RED BATTERIES, 13X7 RED AND GOLD KO'S, 92K MILES.AC DONT WORK, NO TAGS..I GOT TITLE ..LOCATION HOUSTON TX ...$2500
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats cheap...... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/car/777722790.html
:ugh: :|


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2008, 02:21 PM~11242125
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/car/777722790.html
> :ugh:  :|
> *


gotta love that top ....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 2 2008, 03:24 PM~11242131
> *gotta love that top ....
> *


fleetwood coupe


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Whats up Houston?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me that 69 coupe that was sold about year ago is back at that lot hmmm


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2008, 11:37 AM~11241662
> *FOR SALE 1997 CAVALIER..CANDY PAINT,2 CCE CHROME AND GOLD PUMPS 6'S FRONT 14'S BACK 4 CANDY RED BATTERIES, 13X7 RED AND GOLD KO'S, 92K MILES.AC DONT WORK, NO TAGS..I GOT TITLE ..LOCATION HOUSTON TX ...$2500
> 
> 
> ...


sell me the rims and make it a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2008, 11:37 AM~11241662
> *FOR SALE 1997 CAVALIER..CANDY PAINT,2 CCE CHROME AND GOLD PUMPS 6'S FRONT 14'S BACK 4 CANDY RED BATTERIES, 13X7 RED AND GOLD KO'S, 92K MILES.AC DONT WORK, NO TAGS..I GOT TITLE ..LOCATION HOUSTON TX ...$2500
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 1 2008, 01:52 PM~11235614
> *wuz up htown anybody going to westheimer tomorrow
> *


westheimer and what? i might be around that area...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2008, 11:37 AM~11241662
> *FOR SALE 1997 CAVALIER..CANDY PAINT,2 CCE CHROME AND GOLD PUMPS 6'S FRONT 14'S BACK 4 CANDY RED BATTERIES, 13X7 RED AND GOLD KO'S, 92K MILES.AC DONT WORK, NO TAGS..I GOT TITLE ..LOCATION HOUSTON TX ...$2500
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the sale gooftroop..............hmmmmmmmmmm looks like u cleaning house ready to make some power moves????????? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 2 2008, 05:53 PM~11242797
> *westheimer and what? i might be around that area...
> *


westheimer and wilcrest by the taco cabana but i dont think anybody is there anymore.might wanna go next sat. starts around 9-10 pm


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey hoime got this rims 4 sale brand new never been use ,600 and there r yours







so hit me up 
i need 5 rims and cant match this so going 2 get some other one


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2008, 11:37 AM~11241662
> *FOR SALE 1997 CAVALIER..CANDY PAINT,2 CCE CHROME AND GOLD PUMPS 6'S FRONT 14'S BACK 4 CANDY RED BATTERIES, 13X7 RED AND GOLD KO'S, 92K MILES.AC DONT WORK, NO TAGS..I GOT TITLE ..LOCATION HOUSTON TX ...$2500
> GOOFY 832 213 8219
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2008, 11:39 AM~11241675
> *16 FT TRAILER FOR SALE..NEW WOOD ,NEW TIRES ,NEW PAINT
> $1000... OBO .......LOCATION HOUSTON TX.. GOOFY 8322138219
> 
> ...


SOLD!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i have this for sale 350 firm










gimie a call 281-772-2607


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 3 2008, 10:03 AM~11246619
> *i have this for sale 350 firm
> 
> 
> ...


back in mo city :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2008, 10:09 AM~11246654
> *back in mo city  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2008, 12:09 PM~11246654
> *back in mo city  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

went by my homeboys shop yesturday and he told me to spread tha word! this is an invitition to all the houston car clubs and all others, need to fill up the parking lots. There might even be a hop contest to make it more intresting but its still pending! This is our chance to meet up with other car clubs and talk to each other about how to act at the hang out spots. lets help this event out, plus theres free food and drinks DEVIOUS! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2008, 10:09 AM~11246654
> *back in mo city  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anbody know how to fix window tracks? was turnin a corner and window pulled a dissapearin act :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH FAT JOKES :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQonh1pA1JA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 3 2008, 01:29 PM~11247065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even if there were butt naked hoez ready to hand feed me hot wings still couldn't get me to go to a TRUCK meet :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still got this stuff, make offer, dont need this stuff anymore.

full stack 4.5 ton



















dayton 3 prong and chrome adapters, ive got blue eagles, red eagles, and red flags. all plastic, buy the spinners i let u take your pic on what emblems u want.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** $aid full $tack


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go slim, but im just sayin, thats all real shit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6az_u6Z9dGs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlfGRHW18w&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieZUBhz3R_I&feature=related


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2008, 10:09 AM~11246654
> *back in mo city  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 AW MAYNE DA BATMOBILE HAS TOUCHED DOWN........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

4.5 springs sold.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*TITO* AND THE REST OF *THE CTLC*.. *THE HLC *THANKS YALL FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY IN CENTRAL TEXAS. IT WAS HISTORY IN THE MAKING AND NOW WE ARE UNITED BY OUR COMMON GOAL FOR ALL OF TX...*THE CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL & HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL *ARE DOING BIG THINGS FOR THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE...UNITY IS POWER..  

*GOOFY
CHAIRMAN/FOUNDER OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
PRESIDENT/FOUNDER OF EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

detail pic of pumps









engine

















interior

























just washed... :biggrin: 

















$2500 SOMEONE PLEASE BY THIS CAR..I NEED TO PAY MY INTERNET..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2008, 06:40 PM~11249155
> *detail pic of pumps
> 
> 
> ...


red bandana and red tint??? :scrutinize:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

sup houston.....we r getting ready for vegas and are debuting my cousins bike dat was redone in his memory.....we are mostly doing the fundraiser to get the family support but i know there a lot off lowriders out there dat like to help.....the truck n trailer have all ready been donated to go to the show and are jus trying to make a lil fuel money if we can....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wanna raise money to go to vegas too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: Michael#1hopper, lone star, *RA-RA*, cali rydah, h-town team 84 caddy, CHOCHI (LOCOS)
:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2008, 07:18 PM~11249426
> *i wanna raise money to go to vegas too
> *


i wanna raise money to build a lowrider.. :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2008, 08:18 PM~11249426
> *i wanna raise money to go to vegas too
> *



well do it.....like i said its mostly for the fam to help but IF U WANT TO CAN TO


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2008, 09:19 PM~11249438
> *i wanna raise money to build a lowrider.. :uh:
> *


me too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2008, 07:23 PM~11249471
> *me too
> *


sell your caddy and let me borrow the proceeds... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Aug 3 2008, 09:20 PM~11249446
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2008, 07:08 PM~11249350
> *red bandana and red tint??? :scrutinize:
> *


 red rims and red paint..


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que oda loco.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2008, 07:30 PM~11249527
> *red rims and red paint..
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2008, 09:24 PM~11249477
> *sell your caddy and let me borrow the proceeds... :0
> *


naw I wanna donkit out! :cheesy:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que dise rasa baytow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2008, 07:34 PM~11249555
> *naw I wanna donkit out! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: i should slap ur face.... :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Aug 3 2008, 08:34 PM~11249556
> *que dise rasa baytow
> *


QUE ONDA CHOCHIRIOS??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2008, 09:36 PM~11249577
> *:uh:  i should slap ur face.... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2008, 07:44 PM~11249663
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

6 more days......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2008, 07:49 PM~11249713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope htown comes out and shows their support for a good cause....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2008, 07:53 PM~11249745
> *hope htown comes out and shows their support for a good cause....
> *


key words..*"UNITY PICNIC"*....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

we will be there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2008, 07:59 PM~11249784
> *key words.."UNITY PICNIC"....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2008, 08:34 PM~11250105
> *
> *


wut up my *****


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 3 2008, 11:03 AM~11246619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 that mf is sick!!!!!!!! good find dawg!!!! i see why you sold the lac :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2008, 08:40 PM~11250161
> *wut up my *****
> *


Was hannenin homie........I see u gettin ready to make some moves.....good luck. Oh and if u willin to make the drive I'm having a big ass party at my pad this weeken on saturday....and that aint just to goofy anybody down to party holla at me....buncha bitches,buncha beer, and buncha of buncha shit.........young girls old girls fat girls skinny girls............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2008, 11:13 PM~11250485
> *Was hannenin homie........I see u gettin ready to make some moves.....good luck. Oh and if u willin to make the drive I'm having a big ass party at my pad this weeken on saturday....and that aint just to goofy anybody down to party holla at me....buncha bitches,buncha beer, and buncha of buncha shit.........young girls old girls fat girls skinny girls.............  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any trannies with nice racks for devious68?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2008, 09:13 PM~11250485
> *Was hannenin homie........I see u gettin ready to make some moves.....good luck. Oh and if u willin to make the drive I'm having a big ass party at my pad this weeken on saturday....and that aint just to goofy anybody down to party holla at me....buncha bitches,buncha beer, and buncha of buncha shit.........young girls old girls fat girls skinny girls.............  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


white girls..??
:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 3 2008, 01:29 PM~11247065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 3 2008, 01:29 PM~11247065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ground zero are some cool cats. grew up with the robles brothers.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

all clubs invited!! HOP CONTEST PENDING! hope I can find some competition this time..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2008, 11:22 PM~11250572
> *ground zero are some cool cats.  grew up with the robles brothers.
> *


yeah their cool peeps, we need U there, in case the other DJ's get to drunk, u can take over.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 3 2008, 11:25 PM~11250618
> *yeah their cool peeps, we need U there, in case the other DJ's get to drunk, u can take over.
> *


I'll be getting ready for the KrazyToyz carshow, but thanks anyways.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 3 2008, 09:18 PM~11250535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homie I live in sppring.......this is white girl heaven!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all these shows and pinics coming.. and my car looks like shit..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11250678
> *Uh..........sorry I can't make everybody happy.....
> Homie I live in sppring.......this is white girl heaven!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hmmm ... ill see whats up on that..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2008, 11:31 PM~11250687
> *all these shows and pinics coming.. and my car looks like shit..
> *


it still ROLLS! just get it there. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11250687
> *all these shows and pinics coming.. and my car looks like shit..
> *


well get to work then bish!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11250687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fo sho just holla at me, it'll be worth it if u ge too fucked up u can sleep in da garage.....ha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 3 2008, 09:33 PM~11250707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man dude.. the whole driver side is straight ass fuck.. but then i started lookin at the quarter and see waves from ass prints..
****** gone stop leanin on my shit.. so once again more work for me..

need to go find me a home depot mexican..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2008, 09:42 PM~11250818
> *Least urs rolls...I fianlly got mine painted......but still some upgrades that need to be done b4 I pull it out...
> Fo sho just holla at me, it'll be worth it if u ge too fucked up u can sleep in da garage.....ha
> *


about damn time.. pics??

i dont drink so ill be fine.. ill just fuck one of them drunks hoes in your garage..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2008, 09:43 PM~11250826
> *yea.. me and streetshow did the ac.. but had some problems..
> 
> i need the control panel  for the ac.. the lil on in the dash, im a hit up some yards tommorow and see what i can find..
> ...


thats racist... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2008, 09:45 PM~11250843
> *thats racist... :0
> *


sure is.. but they work hard ass fuck

shit if theres a blk one out there.. even better..
"nvm" he might be just as lazy as me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2008, 09:44 PM~11250834
> *about damn time.. pics??
> 
> i dont drink so ill be fine.. ill just fuck one of them drunks hoes in your garage..
> *


Na no pics......not till it starts lookin like wat its pose to....... 

The lac ill be in the garage so u can just "consume" like I did in the lac :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2008, 09:54 PM~11250913
> *Na no pics......not till it starts lookin like wat its pose to.......
> 
> The lac ill be in the garage so u can just "consume" like I did in the lac  :biggrin:
> *


lol. except im smarter enough to pull out...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2008, 11:54 PM~11250913
> *Na no pics......not till it starts lookin like wat its pose to.......
> 
> The lac ill be in the garage so u can just "consume" like I did in the lac  :biggrin:
> *












someone stole the wheels :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2008, 11:43 PM~11250826
> *need to go find me a home depot mexican..
> *


if you find one that loves to sand let me know. i'll pay close to minimum wage for some work. LOL










check out the custom sentimental flames!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2008, 09:46 PM~11250857
> *sure is.. but they work hard ass fuck
> 
> shit if theres a blk one out there.. even better..
> ...


 :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Devious Sixty8, INIMITABLE, *sic713*

Sup fool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 3 2008, 09:18 PM~11249426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that sucks esp when they leave bicycle chain scratches on there cause they wear one of those like the skaters do. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 3 2008, 10:16 PM~11251138
> *Brazoria County & H town ACES will be out! :biggrin:
> *


how would u know?? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 12:23 AM~11251180
> *how would u know??  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: waddup!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 3 2008, 10:25 PM~11251207
> *:cheesy: waddup!
> *


nothin much..countin days b4 i come back to hot ass texas.. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 12:28 AM~11251230
> *nothin much..countin days b4 i come back to hot ass texas.. :uh:
> *


Mayn no lie!

we had a quince we escorted this weekend and it was hot as fk!!! us po' folkz cant afford no AC


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 3 2008, 10:33 PM~11251278
> *Mayn no lie!
> 
> we had a quince we escorted this weekend and it was hot as fk!!! us po' folkz cant afford no AC *


thats why u drop the top :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 12:46 AM~11251412
> *thats why u drop the top  :0
> *


 :uh: was in tha hard top


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 3 2008, 10:52 PM~11251474
> *:uh: was in tha hard top
> *


shoulda rolled the rag then


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 3 2008, 08:18 PM~11249426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2008, 08:56 AM~11252758
> *x2
> 
> x2
> ...


si
si
y
si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne did they make 80's ttop broham? cause io just found one 90'd out :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 09:41 AM~11252941
> *mayne  did they make 80's ttop broham?  cause io just found one  90'd out  :0
> *


link?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 08:41 AM~11252941
> *mayne  did they make 80's ttop broham?  cause io just found one  90'd out  :0
> *


lies and no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind,,,,,, i went back someone 90'd a monte carlo looks good though they did the taillights too. sorry no pics cam phone trippin think the trannys broke it :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

how much with the neon? :biggrin: 

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/771972939.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mac2lac back in business!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2008, 11:09 AM~11246654
> *back in mo city  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 10:36 AM~11253259
> *mac2lac  back in business!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 08:36 AM~11253259
> *mac2lac  back in business!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423305


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Aug 4 2008, 06:56 AM~11252758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 08:36 AM~11253259
> *mac2lac  back in business!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: stole mikes design.. :0


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

<-------- NEEDS DAM JOB :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 4 2008, 12:03 PM~11254643
> *<-------- NEEDS DAM JOB :angry:
> *


What field you work in?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 4 2008, 11:03 AM~11254643
> *<-------- NEEDS DAM JOB :angry:
> *


me too...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 4 2008, 12:03 PM~11254643
> *<-------- NEEDS DAM JOB :angry:
> *


Agreed. Did you check with that shop I told you about?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 12:15 PM~11254737
> *me too...
> *


 :uh: 
Maybe some one will pay you to point out racist things. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 01:15 PM~11254737
> *me too...
> *



:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 4 2008, 11:19 AM~11254778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 01:21 PM~11254799
> *maybe u should then i would be rich..ole racist ass... :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 01:15 PM~11254737
> *me too...
> *


start a fundraiser :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 12:21 PM~11254799
> *maybe u should then i would be rich..ole racist ass... :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


I swear I was no part of this picture, someone sent it to me and asked that I post it up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2008, 01:26 PM~11254834
> *I swear I was no part of this picture, someone sent it to me and asked that I post it up.
> 
> 
> ...


wtf???

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 4 2008, 11:22 AM~11254805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nobody will help me.. i dont have a lowrider :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Dumb ass was playing and sliped, he almost really did hang himself. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2008, 11:26 AM~11254834
> *I swear I was no part of this picture, someone sent it to me and asked that I post it up.
> 
> 
> ...


white guy posting a picture of a black guy with a rope around his neck...thats racist..and thats ur garage.. :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm not racist I am just the reporter.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2008, 11:29 AM~11254872
> *I'm not racist I am just the reporter.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

In fact the person who took this picture in here looking right now and it wasn't me.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm not saying no names but 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Homer Pimpson, cali rydah, LurchPP, INIMITABLE
:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2008, 11:30 AM~11254881
> *In fact the person who took this picture in here looking right now and it wasn't me.
> *


another white guy.... :uh: fuckin racists...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2008, 11:31 AM~11254894
> *I'm not saying no names but
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


pasadena KKK :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2008, 12:30 PM~11254881
> *In fact the person who took this picture in here looking right now and it wasn't me.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Cali on his way back to Houston


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2008, 11:32 AM~11254909
> *Cali on his way back to Houston
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I found out what Cali has been up while in cali
Filming his new commercial.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 12:28 PM~11254857
> *white guy posting a picture of a black guy with a rope around his neck...thats racist..and thats ur garage.. :0
> *


 darkness is a black guy?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2008, 01:32 PM~11254913
> *
> *


que onda Top 20 radio host?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 12:35 PM~11254941
> *FAIL  :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 4 2008, 11:36 AM~11254946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail x3 log out :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 4 2008, 12:38 PM~11254964
> *que onda Top 20 radio host?
> 
> 
> ...


lol este buey


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2008, 12:31 PM~11254894
> *I'm not saying no names but
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...



snitch! look out devious we got us another one :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 4 2008, 11:43 AM~11255031
> *snitch! look out devious we got us another one :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 4 2008, 01:43 PM~11255031
> *snitch! look out devious we got us another one :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:43 PM~11255031
> *snitch! look out devious we got us another one :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2008, 01:42 PM~11255012
> *lol este buey
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 4 2008, 01:19 PM~11254778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall would have hard time telling police it was an accident.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 11:53 AM~11255119
> *maybe we obama takes over  :0
> ya'd have hard time telling police it was an accident.
> *


naw hes white they would say okay and leave... :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2008, 12:53 PM~11255128
> *naw hes white they would say okay and leave... :0
> *


Ecspecially since it was in pasadena


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2008, 11:58 AM~11255178
> *Ecspecially since it was in pasadena
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 01:53 PM~11255119
> *maybe we obama takes over  :0
> yall would have hard time telling police it was an accident.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://northeast.hccs.edu/portal/site/nort...000054710acRCRD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2008, 03:26 PM~11256064
> *http://northeast.hccs.edu/portal/site/nort...000054710acRCRD
> *


entertainment (<s>DJ Latin</s> & DJ Shortdog) refreshments & family fun!

can't do it. have to go to baptismal. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 4 2008, 11:26 AM~11254834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. jason and blake tried to hang me.. then kicked the bucket from under me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2008, 04:15 PM~11256463
> *haha.. thats racist
> 
> yea.. jason and blake tried to hang me.. then kicked the bucket from under me
> *


oh.. you were on top of your car? 





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 03:17 PM~11256479
> *oh.. you were on top of your car?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 02:17 PM~11256479
> *oh.. you were on top of your car?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


good one..
 

at least my bucket aint got tranny dick juice on it


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Thats fucked up.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy whats up big dawg u got space for, my Town Car im itching to get it done TIME TO START SERVING SUM FOOLS AROUND HERE . :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 4 2008, 04:27 PM~11256562
> *h-town team 84 caddy  whats up big dawg u got space for, my Town Car im itching to get it done TIME TO START SERVING SUM FOOLS AROUND HERE . :0
> *


thanks for coming and tuning up 68.. bitch running like champ. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 4 2008, 02:20 PM~11256501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. its ok.. i had to drive all da way to his shop in alief..

even met my dad..
he bought me a "melon" gatorade..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 4 2008, 02:27 PM~11256562
> *h-town team 84 caddy  whats up big dawg u got space for, my Town Car im itching to get it done TIME TO START SERVING SUM FOOLS AROUND HERE . :0
> *


might wanna get that checked out :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 04:17 PM~11256479
> *oh.. you were on top of your car?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 04:17 PM~11256479
> *oh.. you were on top of your car?
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny been kinda quiet lately.. the chino too.. coincidence? :0 

maybe they ran off to go make their brandon lee looking, mixed babies?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 4 2008, 09:36 AM~11253259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he would just say..."i ain't cleanin this shit up"...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DEVIOUS u was supossed to call me . you probably spend the night at one of your trannys house and made it home with a bad taste in your mouth and forgot all about the poor 68 . but might be on that side of town saturday afternoon so just call me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 4 2008, 06:18 PM~11257663
> *DEVIOUS u was supossed to call me . you probably spend the night at one  of your trannys house and made it home with a bad taste in your mouth and forgot all about the poor 68 . but might be on that side of town saturday afternoon so just call me
> *


:uh: maybe sat.. if hurricane dont have its way with it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 4 2008, 05:24 PM~11258240
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 04:44 PM~11257901
> *:uh:          maybe sat.. if hurricane dont have its way with it.
> *


it might fix it up better than you will


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 4 2008, 04:29 PM~11257161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2008, 08:49 PM~11259076
> *it might fix it up better than you will
> *


maybe it'll put a crooked license plate on there :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 4 2008, 09:11 PM~11259373
> *:0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i know two ***** that get down like that.. lil thicker though and bigger titties.. lone star had front front row seat of them during some couch action. he was like this :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2008, 07:15 PM~11259420
> *maybe it'll put a crooked license plate on there  :uh:
> *


i hang out with to many mini truckers..
startin to rub off on me..
but i think my tailgate is gangta..

tranny hunter.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2008, 09:54 PM~11259936
> *i hang out with to many mini truckers..
> startin to rub off on me..
> but i think my tailgate is gangta..
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

did you ask the tranny..
are you hot


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2008, 09:55 PM~11259948
> *did you ask the tranny..
> are you hot
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2008, 09:55 PM~11259948
> *did you ask the tranny..
> are you hot
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

its coming hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 5 2008, 04:24 AM~11262674
> *its coming hno:
> *


bossman told me to stay home and "play it by ear" yea right


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

am i the only motherfker at work today or wtf...

im shut all yalls motherfkn internet off !!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 5 2008, 05:00 AM~11262733
> *am i the only motherfker at work today or wtf...
> 
> im shut all yalls motherfkn internet off !!!!!!
> *


now they called and told me to go ahead and go, i hope a tree falls on the company car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 5 2008, 07:00 AM~11262733
> *am i the only motherfker at work today or wtf...
> 
> im shut all yalls motherfkn internet off !!!!!!
> *


nah, i'm on my way out to work.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2008, 05:49 AM~11262717
> *bossman told me to stay home and "play it by ear" yea right
> *


off with pay :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 5 2008, 05:10 AM~11262757
> *off with pay :cheesy:
> *


and u say u got it bad...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2008, 06:15 AM~11262769
> *and u say u got it bad...
> *


aint got no 60 in my life


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 5 2008, 06:04 AM~11262742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not bad now but will be


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 5 2008, 05:10 AM~11262757
> *off with pay :cheesy:
> *


must be nice,,,yall fuckers getting mail today...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 5 2008, 06:17 AM~11262776
> *must be nice,,,yall fuckers getting mail today...
> *


good im waiting for a package!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bam


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 5 2008, 06:17 AM~11262776
> *must be nice,,,yall fuckers getting mail today...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 5 2008, 07:17 AM~11262775
> *run that pos into high water...
> its not bad now but will be
> *


i'm just down the road. probably skip at lunch.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 05:39 AM~11262816
> *i'm just down the road.  probably skip at lunch.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 5 2008, 05:17 AM~11262776
> *must be nice,,,yall fuckers getting mail today...
> *


Hope u got ur us mail trench coat ready.....and ur knee high socks!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 5 2008, 05:17 AM~11262776
> *must be nice,,,yall fuckers getting mail today...
> *


hope u got your high waters on lil budy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

oPi8-fI49mo&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im staying my black ass home..
aint no way in hell im a make it anywhere if it floods


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 5 2008, 06:00 AM~11262733
> *am i the only motherfker at work today or wtf...
> 
> im shut all yalls motherfkn internet off !!!!!!
> *


naw i am at work...prolly get flooded out here and stranded....friggin SW floods like a muthafukka.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

days like this really bring out the greed in people


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

v2GtrGnAIRk&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

short dog, you at work or at home? let me know if it starts flooding in our neighborhood so i can go home.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 08:18 AM~11263419
> *short dog, you at work or at home?  let me know if it starts flooding in our neighborhood so i can go home.
> *


I'm at the casa!!! No work till Friday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11263425
> *I'm at the casa!!! No work till Friday!!! :biggrin:
> *


ay buey! make me some lunch, i'll be there in an hour. LOL


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 08:20 AM~11263432
> *ay buey!  make me some lunch, i'll be there in an hour.  LOL
> *


si como no!? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 09:20 AM~11263432
> *ay buey!  make me some lunch, i'll be there in an hour.  LOL
> *


+1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

at home


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

around 7:45am this morning by the casa










right now 11:15am hno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 5 2008, 07:10 AM~11262757
> *off with pay :cheesy:
> *


x2 but i gotta work sat to get paid for tue....... :uh: ......but fuckit need the ot anywayz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

the port never even opened today :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 5 2008, 07:17 AM~11262776
> *must be nice,,,yall fuckers getting mail today...
> *


its your ass mr postman!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 5 2008, 12:02 PM~11264234
> *the port never even opened today :cheesy:
> *


i'm going to have a picture for you in a few hours. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2008, 12:04 PM~11264253
> *its your ass mr postman!!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 12:04 PM~11264254
> *i'm going to have a picture for you in a few hours.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone interested in these PM me, these are real *1977 T E X A S* plates that *can* be legaly used on 1977 Vehicle or good for car show display...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 5 2008, 12:07 PM~11264289
> *Anyone interested in these PM me, these are real 1977 T E X A S plates that can be legaly used on 1977 Vehicle or good for car show display...
> 
> 
> ...


I need 1978


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 5 2008, 05:17 AM~11262776
> *must be nice,,,yall fuckers getting mail today...
> *


 mailman just came 


:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Dammit I need to check on my shop. Supposed to be buffing the car out today!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:tears: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423555


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 12:23 PM~11264438
> *:tears:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423555
> *


FEMA will pay out big for your loss :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 5 2008, 12:28 PM~11264480
> *FEMA will pay out big for your loss :biggrin:
> *


Hell if they hooked up the katrinas for not even owning the homes they lost, they ought to hook this chair up which is 0wN3D!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 5 2008, 10:02 AM~11264234
> *the port never even opened today :cheesy:
> *


SLACKER.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 5 2008, 12:17 PM~11264385
> *mailman just came
> :biggrin:
> *


HE NEEDS COME BY MY PLACE AND DROP OFF MY PACKAGES......... :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 5 2008, 07:17 AM~11262775
> *run that pos into high water...
> its not bad now but will be
> *



it hasn't gotten bad yet.  i think we'll see some sky today.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

45 and woodridge


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 5 2008, 01:12 PM~11264925
> *it hasn't gotten bad yet.   i think we'll see some sky today.
> *


uuuuuuuuuuhh.........

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?r...101111&loop=yes


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 5 2008, 11:07 AM~11264289
> *Anyone interested in these PM me, these are real 1977 T E X A S plates that can be legaly used on 1977 Vehicle or good for car show display...
> 
> 
> ...


would make nice commemorative item for the WEGO/WWT guys. Hit em up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 5 2008, 12:17 PM~11264385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda called pat.. he'd have met up with ya


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2008, 01:04 PM~11265923
> *get your mini truckin' magazine ok?
> 
> 
> ...


dont have his number..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2008, 03:04 PM~11265923
> *get your mini truckin' magazine ok?
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 5 2008, 02:07 PM~11265403
> *uuuuuuuuuuhh.........
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?r...101111&loop=yes
> *



the suns comin out cracka :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

on a different note....


anyone know someone who works for t-mobile?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 5 2008, 03:49 PM~11266382
> *on a different note....
> anyone know someone who works for t-mobile?
> *


fkdevious68fatass c.c.

New car club?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 5 2008, 12:02 PM~11264234
> *the port never even opened today :cheesy:
> *


Lazy azz cracka! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 12:29 PM~11264496
> *Hell if they hooked up the katrinas for not even owning the homes they lost, they ought to hook this chair up which is 0wN3D!
> *


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 5 2008, 03:56 PM~11266431
> *fkdevious68fatass c.c.
> 
> New car club?
> *


gonna be da baddest cliq in town soon..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 5 2008, 03:49 PM~11266382
> *on a different note....
> anyone know someone who works for t-mobile?
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEZ NUUUUUUUUUTZ :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Edouard was a friggin joke. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 5 2008, 04:34 PM~11266720
> *Edouard was a friggin joke. :uh:
> *


kept waiting for this big badazz storm that suppose to tear shit up..but just sprinkled.. thats some bullshit.. and stupid fks were all at walmart stocking up on shit.. military ready to roll in.. governer declared disaster area just in case..shit, i didnt even loose dish signal. :roflmao:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2008, 11:13 AM~11254721
> *What field you work in?
> *


collision field


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2008, 04:55 PM~11266944
> *kept waiting for this big badazz storm that suppose to tear shit up..but just sprinkled..  thats some bullshit..    and stupid fks were all at walmart stocking up on shit..  military ready to roll in..  governer declared disaster area just in case..shit, i didnt even loose dish signal.    :roflmao:
> *


we still have til october for the hurricane season. it's not over yet. hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 5 2008, 04:17 PM~11267163
> *collision field
> *


Auto body? If so a large dealership is where its at. Benefits and all that shit. 

If you just looking for whatever try the vw ship yard crap pay IMO but good practice and its sure work on dings and dents. Or accessorie instal. They always have openings.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 5 2008, 06:25 PM~11267763
> *Auto body? If so a large dealership is where its at. Benefits and all that shit.
> 
> If you just looking for whatever try the vw ship yard crap pay IMO but good practice and its sure work on dings and dents. Or accessorie instal. They always have openings.
> *


you talking about the one by the ship channel? that's where angel vargas y juan martinez work at. they've been there going on 20 years soon.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 04:45 PM~11267950
> *you talking about the one by the ship channel?  that's where angel vargas y juan martinez work at.  they've been there going on 20 years soon.
> *


SNITCH :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11268836
> *SNITCH  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11268836
> *SNITCH  :biggrin:
> *


dont talk about my dad


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11268836
> *SNITCH  :biggrin:
> *


PASO STREETPAISA????


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11268836
> *SNITCH  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 5 2008, 07:32 PM~11269523
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 dam that was quick!!!!!! Did it atleast stay in houston?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11269801
> *:0  :0 dam that was quick!!!!!! Did it atleast stay in houston?????
> *


prolly went to a galaxy far far away!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2008, 10:01 PM~11269855
> *prolly  went to a galaxy far far away!!    :biggrin:
> *



ha.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tum dum ta dum.. ta dummmm.. (or however the theme music goes)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2008, 10:16 PM~11270042
> *tum dum ta dum..  ta dummmm..    (or however the theme music goes)
> 
> 
> ...


OSrBftHfmUI&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

my bad, wrong rola, here it is....

RsK3YQ-za2o&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pure comedy and some sick fucks out there on the web...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423653


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 4 2008, 04:27 PM~11256562
> *h-town team 84 caddy  whats up big dawg u got space for, my Town Car im itching to get it done TIME TO START SERVING SUM FOOLS AROUND HERE . :0
> *


it will get done homie, not to worry! :biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Aug 5 2008, 10:53 PM~11270445
> *:biggrin:
> *


que onda sopla-platanos?


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

im selling my 91 s-10 blazer for $2500


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Aug 5 2008, 11:08 PM~11270648
> *im selling my 91 s-10 blazer for $2500
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. crushed velvet...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2008, 11:56 PM~11271162
> *mayne.. crushed velvet...
> *


namean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 10:22 PM~11270112
> *my bad, wrong rola, here it is....
> 
> RsK3YQ-za2o&hl=en&fs=1
> *


that ragalac on tuba?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Aug 5 2008, 06:50 PM~11269154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya dijiste fool. didi u ever get that info we needed on them gates :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 12:11 AM~11271334
> *that ragalac on tuba?
> *


that is excellent tuba play


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2008, 10:11 PM~11271334
> *I wana suck on ragalacs tube!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 05:57 AM~11272547
> *like father  like son
> q onda loco shit same olde shit just working trying to keep up with ballers here. and trying to build a half decen looking lowlow
> ya dijiste fool. didi u ever get that info we needed  on them gates  :0
> *


 That makes 2 of us.............................oh and no half ass decent low lows....there bad for la raza!!!! Patience is a virtue yung grasshoppa...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2008, 05:06 PM~11267614
> *we still have til october for the hurricane season.  it's not over  yet.  hno:
> *



Yeah, the one thing was how it formed so close to us and was on top of us with a quickness. Them other storms start out far away...give you time to wait for payday before stocking up at walmart. This one would have caught me standing in line to cash my check if it had been a REAL hurricane. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 07:57 AM~11272547
> *like father  like son
> q onda loco shit same olde shit just working trying to keep up with ballers here. and trying to build a half decen looking lowlow
> ya dijiste fool. didi u ever get that info we needed  on them gates  :0
> *


I NEED TO YOU TO GET THEM SPECS FOR ME FROM THE REGAL ON THE HIEGHT OF THE BACK PART OF THE TRUNK AND THE WIDTH OF THE BACK TO THE EDGE B4 THE DROP POINT OF THE TRUNK.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 5 2008, 07:57 PM~11269801
> *:0  :0 dam that was quick!!!!!! Did it atleast stay in houston?????
> *


going to Waco..homie from Central Texas Lowrider Council bought it..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2008, 07:57 AM~11273021
> *going to Waco..homie from Central Texas Lowrider Council bought it..
> *


Dam prolly gon end up wit fatwhite walls and cotton in between the wheel wells next time u see it ................oh well ........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2008, 08:04 AM~11273060
> *Dam prolly gon end up wit fatwhite walls and cotton in between the wheel wells next time u see it ................oh well ........
> *


lol..nah..them boys doing things out there....  some real cool dudes...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2008, 09:04 AM~11273060
> *Dam prolly gon end up wit fatwhite walls and cotton in between the wheel wells next time u see it ................oh well ........
> *



OH so you think you funny :biggrin: ....Fat Whites maybe :biggrin: cotton :nono: :nono: :twak: .... :biggrin: .....So, when can i finally see dat Lac


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2008, 09:07 AM~11273074
> *lol..nah..them boys doing things out there....   some real cool dudes...
> *



 ....ill see ya 2morrow homie....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 6 2008, 10:16 AM~11273121
> *OH so you think you funny :biggrin: ....Fat Whites  maybe :biggrin: cotton :nono:  :nono:  :twak: .... :biggrin: .....So, when can i finally see dat Lac *


DON'T GET YOUR HOPES UP YOU WONT BE SEEING THAT CAR NO TIME SOON..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 6 2008, 08:18 AM~11273129
> * ....ill see ya 2morrow homie....
> *


  ...  HLC & CTLC...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SUP PEEPS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls+Aug 6 2008, 08:16 AM~11273121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When can we see ur lac???? Oh nevermind u aint got one???

Ok when can we see ur mc???? Dam my bad u aint even got that no mo......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2008, 10:04 AM~11273060
> *Dam prolly gon end up wit fatwhite walls and cotton in between the wheel wells next time u see it ................oh well ........
> *


or mulch


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2008, 11:54 AM~11273807
> *
> When can we see ur lac???? Oh nevermind u aint got one???
> 
> ...


NEVER SAID I HAVE A LAC, BUT I USE TO HAVE ONE BUT SOLD IT RIGHT AFTER I MOVED TO HOUSTON.

I'M SURE YOU'VE SEEN PIX OF THE MC. BEING THAT I DON'T HAVE IT ANYMORE IS BY CHOICE. SO CONTINUE TO WORK ON THAT MODEL CAR LAC YOU THAT YOU HAVE......


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

I DONT TALK BOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT TWO WEEKS WORKS


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Car lookin good Downy...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 03:39 PM~11275854
> *I DONT TALK BOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT TWO WEEKS WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


now that's hardcore pearland pulga paisa ride!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LET THE HATE BEGIN :0 :0 NEXT STOP DALLAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 6 2008, 03:39 PM~11275854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrestle them gators yourself?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 6 2008, 01:42 PM~11275889
> *Car lookin good Downy...
> *


 :biggrin: thanks dawg its just a hopper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 01:57 PM~11276052
> *wrestle them gators yourself?
> *


just got back from Louisiana. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 01:57 PM~11276052
> *wrestle them gators yourself?
> *


just got back from Louisiana. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2008, 01:58 PM~11276063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: do u want sum gator on the MAZTECA :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 04:04 PM~11276120
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: do u want sum gator on the MAZTECA  :0
> *


nah fool, i'm not that wet. LOL


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2008, 02:06 PM~11276142
> *nah fool, i'm not that wet. LOL
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 04:14 PM~11276216
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


You won't see me putting alligator skin all over a 1500 dollar parts car. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 03:55 PM~11276035
> *LET THE HATE BEGIN  :0  :0 NEXT STOP DALLAS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> 
> *


HUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMM IS THAT RIGHT???????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 6 2008, 04:14 PM~11276216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you put $3000 worth or mural in a delivery truck?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MY PARTS CAR 








YOUR SHOW TRUCK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 04:24 PM~11276295
> *good point
> but you put $3000 worth or mural in a delivery truck?
> *


and you still live at home with nana at 36 yrs old? go figure. you're not even a bedroom baller, can't even afford a bed frame with the mattresses laying on the floor. :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 04:26 PM~11276311
> *MY PARTS CAR
> 
> 
> ...


sorry man, i don't plan on attending any shows with any of my rides. don't see what i'd get out of standing in the heat for a plastic trophy. the truck was just to fuck around with. it will get sprayed a solid color soon. if you like to show your half ass built car at carshows then more power to you. at least make sure the person shaving your tires isn't epileptic. :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 02:24 PM~11276295
> *but you put $3000 worth or mural in a delivery truck?
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: $3000
:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 04:31 PM~11276348
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: $3000
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


wish you had that on hand? LOL

Don't go pull out a loan and take a pic like you are balling. LMFAO!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2008, 02:28 PM~11276332
> *sorry man, i don't plan on attending any shows with any of my rides.  don't see what i'd get out of standing in the heat for a plastic trophy.  the truck was just to fuck around with.  it will get sprayed a solid color soon.  if you like to show your half ass built car at carshows then more power to you.  at least make sure the person shaving your tires isn't epileptic.  :buttkick:
> *


 :tears: :tears: it was a joke dammmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 04:36 PM~11276397
> *:tears:  :tears: it was a joke dammmm
> 
> 
> ...


no llores mi chiquillin. one day you'll get out of the crooked tire mafia. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2008, 02:32 PM~11276362
> *wish you had that on hand?  LOL
> 
> Don't go pull out a loan and take a pic like you are balling.  LMFAO!
> *


got more than that on parts cars alone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 04:39 PM~11276425
> *got more than that on parts cars alone
> 
> 
> ...


one 20 bill and the others covered up ones.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 6 2008, 04:28 PM~11276332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: two 20's rest are all ones.. lol you aint ready!!

my bad.. forgot about the quarter nickle and few pennys.. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2008, 02:40 PM~11276439
> *one 20 bill and the others covered up ones.
> *


i think thats enough to buy ur truck :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 04:43 PM~11276460
> *i think thats enough to buy ur truck  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 02:42 PM~11276452
> *:uh:  two 20's rest are all ones..  lol      you aint ready!!
> *


I KNOW :tears: :tears: :tears: thats y i got to go paisa style on my rides


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 04:45 PM~11276479
> *I KNOW  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: thats y i got to go paisa style on my rides
> *


shoulda covered whole steering wheel since leather faded to shit anyway.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 02:46 PM~11276487
> *shoulda covered whole steering wheel since leather faded to shit anyway.
> *


that gator might bite. :biggrin: im going on ebay to find a hat and a belt oh and sum boots watch out CHINGO HERE I COME :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 04:49 PM~11276526
> *that gator might bite.  :biggrin: im going on ebay to find a hat and a belt oh and sum boots watch out CHINGO HERE I COME  :biggrin:
> *


put gater on your pump tanks too. :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 07:57 AM~11272547
> *like father  like son
> q onda loco shit same olde shit just working trying to keep up with ballers here. and trying to build a half decen looking lowlow
> ya dijiste fool. didi u ever get that info we needed  on them gates  :0
> *


working on it today!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 6 2008, 02:51 PM~11276537
> *working on it today!
> *


  whats up with the plaques got that shoot monday. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11269523
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


does that mean your not in tha club for now? :biggrin: 





















j/j.... what plans do u have for the future low low! :cheesy: I bet u already have something in the works.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 02:50 PM~11276532
> *put gater on your pump tanks too.  :0
> *


good idea need to catch this


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 01:39 PM~11275854
> *I DONT TALK BOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT TWO WEEKS WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN WHAT U KNOW BOUT THEM RUBBEER GATA SKINS?????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2008, 02:28 PM~11276332
> *sorry man, i don't plan on attending any shows with any of my rides.  don't see what i'd get out of standing in the heat for a plastic trophy.  the truck was just to fuck around with.  it will get sprayed a solid color soon.  if you like to show your half ass built car at carshows then more power to you.  at least make sure the person shaving your tires isn't epileptic.  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 OUCH!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man o man o man....hatertown at it again hu???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 6 2008, 03:03 PM~11276614
> *MAYNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN WHAT U KNOW BOUT THEM RUBBEER GATA SKINS?????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u knowwwww
































:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

stupid.. i'd have done ostrich..easier to catch.. just gotta patch up bullet holes.. :guns:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2008, 05:08 PM~11276652
> *Man o man o man....hatertown at it again hu???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 5 2008, 07:32 PM~11269523
> *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 03:14 PM~11276690
> *u knowwwww
> 
> 
> ...


nice interior whos is that????? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 6 2008, 04:56 PM~11277630
> *
> *


  ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 6 2008, 07:51 PM~11278175
> *nice interior whos is that????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 6 2008, 02:55 PM~11276558
> *does that mean your not in tha club for now?  :biggrin:
> j/j.... what plans do u have for the future low low! :cheesy:  I bet u already have something in the works.
> *


 :nosad: ..im behind on the house note and car note...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 6 2008, 05:51 PM~11278175
> *nice interior whos is that????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my lil mamas hoodoo :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 01:39 PM~11275854
> *I DONT TALK BOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT TWO WEEKS WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good downy...  ..Gator for da haters!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2008, 06:29 PM~11278546
> *:nosad: ..im behind on the house note and car note...
> *


and the jordan bill...................


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11279180
> *and the jordan bill...................
> *


 :nono: ..JORDAN SPONSORS ME..HE JUST SENT ME THESES... :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2008, 06:34 PM~11278618
> *lookin good downy...  ..Gator for da haters!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro u know u luving that RED :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ANYONE SELLING A BUMPERKIT..I KNOW SOMEONE WHO NEEDS ONE AFTER TOMORROW...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 07:47 PM~11279327
> *thanks bro u know u luving that RED :biggrin:
> *


THATS WUT IM FIXING TO SIT ON.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2008, 09:46 PM~11279317
> *:nono: ..STAR WARS SPONSORS ME..Vador JUST SENT ME THESES... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 6 2008, 07:48 PM~11279334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhhhh huuuuuuuu u sneaky lil one..................... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 08:00 PM~11279455
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy: ..those are clean....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2008, 08:02 PM~11279479
> *uhhhhhh huuuuuuuu u sneaky lil one..................... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2008, 08:34 PM~11278618
> *lookin good downy...  ..Gator for da paisas!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2008, 10:07 PM~11279525
> *:cheesy: ..those are clean....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2008, 08:12 PM~11279596
> *
> *


its ok u still my paisa with a MINI TRUCK murald out for $ 3000 and no i wont block you from myspace and we still gona go sum day to hooters to look at sum nice racks :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: esta peron dauny boy ese lincoln  :cheesy: :0   :angry: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2008, 09:46 PM~11279317
> *:nono: ..JORDAN SPONSORS ME..HE JUST SENT ME THESES... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


fukkn sucks you gotta buy both pairs. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2008, 11:23 PM~11280297
> *fukkn sucks you gotta buy both pairs. :angry:
> *


aint shit to some ballaz like ya'll


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

wuz up slim rara


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 11:24 PM~11280307
> *aint shit to some ballaz like ya'll
> *


them new ones look like ass. just want the retros


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2008, 11:24 PM~11280307
> *aint shit to some ballaz like ya'll
> *


one day ill b able


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2008, 08:29 PM~11278546
> *:nosad: ..im behind on the house note and car note...
> *


YEAH FAMILY IS ALWAYS FIRST!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 12:18 AM~11280847
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 12:43 AM~11281072
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 12:50 AM~11281126
> *:dunno:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 12:55 AM~11281162
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:buttkick: :rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 6 2008, 10:54 PM~11280079
> *its ok u still my paisa with a MINI TRUCK murald out for $ 3000 and no i wont block you from myspace and we still gona go sum day to hooters to look at sum nice racks :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Aug 6 2008, 09:13 PM~11280214
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: esta peron dauny boy ese lincoln   :cheesy:  :0      :angry:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 06:03 AM~11282509
> *:biggrin:
> *


say beeeich aint u got sum cars to work on(FUK UP)?? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 7 2008, 06:50 AM~11282626
> *say beeeich aint u got sum cars to work on(FUK UP)?? :biggrin:
> *


nah i stay chillen :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 7 2008, 08:50 AM~11282626
> *say beeeich aint u got sum cars to work on(FUK UP)?? :biggrin:
> *


he ran out of gator skins!! waiting on new ebay shipment,prolly.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 07:02 AM~11282670
> *he ran out of gator skins!!  waiting on new ebay shipment,prolly.
> *


:yes: and LATINS AIRBRUSH ARTIST to mural out the car with some non wet shit for $3000 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 07:22 AM~11282761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my twin hno: hno: those were the days :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 09:35 AM~11282821
> *:yes: and LATINS AIRBRUSH ARTIST to mural out the car with some non wet shit for $3000 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm sure he could paint some barbacoa on the side of your parts car. LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Aug 6 2008, 11:38 PM~11280421
> *wuz up slim rara
> *


what up big homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 09:38 AM~11282833
> *my twin  hno:  hno: those were the days  :tears:  :tears:
> *


te puso los cuernitos compa' :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

NAH I STICK TO PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSH :guns: :guns: 
















IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT THANKS JOE ONCE AGAIN EXCEDING MY EXPECTATIONS 
:guns: :guns:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 07:40 AM~11282861
> *te puso los cuernitos compa'  :biggrin:
> *


ESE ERA EL GAINGSTA STREETSHOW :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

How much would you pay for a truck like this? (picture used as example, not actual truck but similar condition to it)


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 07:53 AM~11282940
> *How much would you pay for a truck like this?  (picture used as example, not actual truck but similar condition to it)
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   U saw it too huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 7 2008, 09:57 AM~11282971
> *:0      U saw it too huh?
> *


No, the one I located is out in the country. Old man wants 1200 for it. Running.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 07:53 AM~11282940
> *How much would you pay for a truck like this?  (picture used as example, not actual truck but similar condition to it)
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have any experience on classics the oldest car i ever owned was a 79 cuttlas. bought it for $200 put a 350 on it and a powerglide tranny and dressed it up a bit and sold it for $3200 that was my shop project in high school made like $500 but the experience was priceless. my guess be in the 9k to 15k but than again dont really know much bout classic . if i look at motor and tranny i can tell u how much they worth just motor or trannys 6 inline with the 3 carbs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 10:02 AM~11282998
> *i dont have any experience on classics the oldest car i ever owned was a 79 cuttlas. bought it for $200 put a 350 on it and a powerglide tranny and dressed it up a bit and sold it for $3200 that was my shop project in high school made like $500 but the experience was priceless. my guess be in the 9k to 15k but than again dont really know much bout classic . if i look at motor and tranny i can tell u how much they worth just motor or trannys 6 inline with the 3 carbs
> *


the one in the picture is listed on craigslist for 4500 with 235 single carb. The one my younger brother told me about is out in the country and the old man is getting rid of all his cars. Going to take a trip this weekend to go view them and probably bring back a few to flip.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 07:59 AM~11282980
> *No, the one I located is out in the country.  Old man wants 1200 for it.  Running.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 10:05 AM~11283021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 07:59 AM~11282980
> *No, the one I located is out in the country.  Old man wants 1200 for it.  Running.
> *


No need to go out in the country....there's a hard to find 5 window right here in our hood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 7 2008, 10:08 AM~11283040
> *No need to go out in the country....there's a hard to find 5 window right here in our hood.
> *


You're talking about the one off spencer, over priced.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 08:03 AM~11283011
> *the one in the picture is listed on craigslist for 4500 with 235 single carb.  The one my younger brother told me about is out in the country and the old man is getting rid of all his cars.  Going to take a trip this weekend to go view them and probably bring back a few to flip.
> *


PARTS CARS hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 10:11 AM~11283055
> *PARTS CARS  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that t-bird went up with the tree. lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 08:12 AM~11283057
> *damn that t-bird went up with the tree.  lol
> *


 :uh: is A FORD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 10:15 AM~11283067
> *:uh: is A FORD
> *


no valen verga los fords. :biggrin: 

read the sig puto. :cheesy:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 7 2008, 08:09 AM~11283043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheaper than that one. Talked to owner already....willing to negotiate...too bad my garage & shop are full right now. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 08:12 AM~11283057
> *damn that t-bird went up with the tree.  lol
> *



yep that's where birds belong anyway.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 7 2008, 10:17 AM~11283082
> *Cheaper than that one. Talked to owner already....willing to negotiate...too bad my garage & shop are full right now. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


the one i'm talking about is 1200. the one in picture was used as a sample for the body style. if i buy a few i'll take them to h-bombs storage out near pearland and flip them.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 09:53 AM~11282940
> *How much would you pay for a truck like this?  (picture used as example, not actual truck but similar condition to it)
> 
> 
> ...


they have one down here in brazoria for like 350 and is fairly solid for the exception of the floor. all complete.

Non runner but has OG motor.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 10:25 AM~11283140
> *they have one down here in brazoria for like 350 and is fairly solid for the exception of the floor. all complete.
> *


do you have pics? you've mentioned other cars in the past but still waiting to see pics. :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 7 2008, 10:28 AM~11283163
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I'll let you know what he has as soon as my bro calls me back.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 10:28 AM~11283164
> *do you have pics?  you've mentioned other cars in the past but still waiting to see pics.  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


snooze you loose :cheesy: 

na its been few months but he has it in a garage...best thing to do is come check it. already took a homie out there so dont want keep going and having him think i am just tire kicking


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 10:31 AM~11283186
> *snooze you loose :cheesy:
> 
> na its been few months but he has it in a garage...best thing to do is come check it. already took a homie out there so dont want keep going and having him think i am just tire kicking
> *


pm me your # and i'll take a trip out there. will go with cash & tow dolly but need pics before i waste gas. i'm a po' messican y el gas esta cabron.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Rough truck. But worth 1500 if complete and not missing drive train non runner


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 7 2008, 10:50 AM~11283313
> *Rough truck. But worth 1500 if complete and not missing drive train non runner
> *


complete with rebuilt 235, running, surface rust. you want to take a trip this weekend to view his collection? still need to take that trip out to east tx to pick up that regal. homeboy works offshore so we have to set up something when he's back at home on a weekend.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 09:51 AM~11283327
> *complete with rebuilt 235, running, surface rust.  you want to take a trip this weekend to view his collection?  still need to take that trip out to east tx to pick up that regal.  homeboy works offshore so we have to set up something when he's back at home on a weekend.
> *


Let me know what's up.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I wish I had money to play with...  Babies are expensive... :angry: and from what I hear baby girls are even more expensive :0 and I am starting to feel the effects. Did that shower registry thing and looking at prices, mayne all them baby gadget necessities are un huevo y la mitad del otro!! :biggrin: 

More and more, its looking grim for my hopes of that Lincoln


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 01:56 AM~11281673
> *:buttkick:  :rant:
> *


 :twak: :rant:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 08:52 AM~11282629
> *nah i stay chillen  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :nono: 

YOU CAN COME PUT IN SOME O.T. ON MY NEW PROJECT......... :biggrin: 

I GOT GATORADE AND CIG'S............ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 09:59 AM~11282980
> *No, the one I located is out in the country.  Old man wants 1200 for it.  Running.
> *


DAMN GOOD DEAL!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 7 2008, 10:08 AM~11283040
> *No need to go out in the country....there's a hard to find 5 window right here in our hood.
> *


5 WINDOWS ARE NOT HARD TO FIND. FOUND A GOOD PROJECT ONE ON TENNESSEE AWHILE BACK WITH ALL PARTS FOR $150.......... :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2008, 09:48 AM~11283751
> *I wish I had money to play with...   Babies are expensive... :angry:  and from what I hear baby girls are even more expensive :0  and I am starting to feel the effects.  Did that shower registry thing and looking at prices, mayne all them baby gadget necessities are un huevo y la mitad del otro!!  :biggrin:
> 
> More and more, its looking grim for my hopes of that Lincoln
> *


Honestly bro, once you get to hold the baby on your arms for the first time all future plans, goals, achievements will revolve around him/her in a good way. Simply because everything you do from that day forth will be to give them a better life...

Cars, travels, material things, etc... those will not matter if you're a true parent... you will get them, but they will not be priority anymore.

I've had a lincoln mark vi coupe in storage for 3 years now and a truck just waiting to be customized..............eventually they will be.

 

Congrats on your baby!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 7 2008, 11:01 AM~11283858
> *Honestly bro, once you get to hold the baby on your arms for the first time all future plans, goals, achievements will revolve around him/her in a good way. Simply because everything you do from that day forth will be to give them a better life...
> 
> Cars, travels, material things, etc... those will not matter if you're a true parent... you will get them, but they will not be priority anymore.
> ...


Thanks. Had a level 2 Ultrasound so I was told its a little more detailed than regular ultrasounds. I was told its a girl and is still on track for a due date of Xmas. 









Well I have my Mustang for a daily...and I still have my Dakota...which with a V8, I dont even alternate between the two. However I hope to one day work on a 65-67 Linc Conti 4 door. For now I am willing to sacrifice that...and I hear also alot of sleep will be sacrificed. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 7 2008, 12:01 PM~11283858
> *Honestly bro, once you get to hold the baby on your arms for the first time all future plans, goals, achievements will revolve around him/her in a good way. Simply because everything you do from that day forth will be to give them a better life...
> 
> Cars, travels, material things, etc... those will not matter if you're a true parent... you will get them, but they will not be priority anymore.
> ...


x2 and i thought you sold that biotch?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2008, 12:07 PM~11283904
> *Thanks.  Had a level 2 Ultrasound  so I was told its a little more detailed than regular ultrasounds.  I was told its a girl and is still on track for a due date of Xmas.
> 
> 
> ...


GET RID OF THAT MUSTANG SO YOU CAN STOP RUNNIN UP ON PEOPLE ON I-10.... :scrutinize: 65-67 LINC WOULD SUIT YOU........... :thumbsup:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 10:50 AM~11284250
> *x2 and i thought you sold that biotch?
> *


That was a towncar coupe... the one in storage is a continental mark vi :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 08:19 AM~11283092
> *the one i'm talking about is 1200.  the one in picture was used as a sample for the body style.  if i buy a few i'll take them to h-bombs storage out near pearland and flip them.
> *


Ima tell the kinfolks to charge u some expensive rent.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2008, 09:48 AM~11283751
> *I wish I had money to play with...   Babies are expensive... :angry:  and from what I hear baby girls are even more expensive :0  and I am starting to feel the effects.  Did that shower registry thing and looking at prices, mayne all them baby gadget necessities are un huevo y la mitad del otro!!  :biggrin:
> 
> More and more, its looking grim for my hopes of that Lincoln
> *


should of pulled out..

but congrats...
at least she was conceived in the back of a cadillac


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2008, 01:25 PM~11284604
> *Ima tell the kinfolks to charge u some expensive rent.....
> *


nga, it's free when it comes to jerry :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 7 2008, 01:06 PM~11284420
> *That was a towncar coupe...  the one in storage is a continental mark vi  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt this car located at one point in lake jackson?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 01:56 PM~11284860
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU ROLL FAKE AZZ IMPALA ON CHINAS.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 12:00 PM~11284893
> *wasnt this car located at one point in lake jackson?
> *



might have been, homie I sold it to worked on the oil rigs in the gulf so I know he lived or frequented that area.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 7 2008, 02:02 PM~11284911
> *might have been, homie I sold it to worked on the oil rigs in the gulf so I know he lived or frequented that area.
> *


looks jus like one that was over here few years back...damn i wanted buy that car...willing to part with it??? :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 12:04 PM~11284933
> *looks jus like one that was over here few years back...damn i wanted buy that car...willing to part with it??? :biggrin:
> *


I sold it back in '05.......... the mark vi is not for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 7 2008, 02:06 PM~11284948
> *I sold it back in '05..........            the mark vi is not for sale.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 02:04 PM~11284933
> *looks jus like one that was over here few years back...damn i wanted buy that car...willing to part with it??? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU GOT FOR TRADE........... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 02:10 PM~11284979
> *WHAT YOU GOT FOR TRADE........... :0
> *


dont fk with trades only cash money!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 7 2008, 12:28 PM~11284622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait did you get a ticket for a right turn on red? we got one on my chicks car and it wasnt neither of us driving it. Her stupid cousin had borrowed it. I am glad we kicked him out.... :angry: They have pics and they even have video clips


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 01:56 PM~11284860
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


saaasss!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 02:01 PM~11284907
> *THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU ROLL FAKE AZZ IMPALA ON CHINAS.
> *


he can't even say that he wasn't driving it to fight the ticket. look at the heavy lean on the driver side.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 11:29 AM~11284638
> *nga, it's free when it comes to jerry  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: so when u gon build u one them ther bombs and quit fuckin wit these gbodys?????

That's the shit I always get when I'm round my uncle n shit...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 02:01 PM~11284907
> *THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU ROLL FAKE AZZ IMPALA ON CHINAS.
> *


oh, so i guess your donut tires were on daytons or zeniths huh? and you last one to talk about buckets.. your luxury sport was leaking gas, bad brakes, bootleg non-ls taillight you "made fit.. 



> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 7 2008, 02:10 PM~11284979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt stop at red before turn. seen video.. they got me.. but think might be able to get out of it.. if you look close the light on right hand lane didnt turn red. think red on that lane is out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2008, 03:04 PM~11285436
> *:uh: so when u gon build u one them ther bombs and quit fuckin wit these gbodys?????
> 
> That's the shit I always get when I'm round my uncle n shit...
> *


 :biggrin: he's good people


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 02:10 PM~11285498
> *oh, so i guess your donut tires were on daytons or zeniths huh?  and you last one to talk about buckets..    your luxury sport was leaking gas, bad brakes, bootleg non-ls taillight you "made fit..
> deezzzzzz    nutttzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> didnt stop at red before turn.    seen video..  they got me.. but think might be able to get out of it.. if you look close the light on right hand lane didnt turn red.  think red on that lane is out.
> *


Is that enough to fight the ticket? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2008, 03:15 PM~11285536
> *Is that enough to fight the ticket? :0
> *


they'll give him the ----> :uh: heard it before look.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 02:18 PM~11285561
> *they'll give him the ---->  :uh:  heard it before look.
> *


I didnt even realize there was a cam there in front of that dennys. Asi me chingaron en mejicles. The old hometown had all the streets in the center of town turned to one ways, so there was this "do not enter" kinda sign I didnt see nor expect, and they wanted to take the truck I was driving away. It was like a booth cop...some ***** in a booth standing around, but he had to call it in and when them other ****** never showed up he let me go. Pinche puñetas puerco chueco. Always looking for mordidas :uh: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Aug 7 2008, 01:06 PM~11284420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i'll be like :rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2008, 03:21 PM~11285582
> *I didnt even realize there was a cam there in front of that dennys.  Asi me chingaron en mejicles.  The old hometown had all the streets in the center of town turned to one ways, so there was this "do not enter" kinda sign I didnt see nor expect, and they wanted to take the truck I was driving away.  It was like a booth cop...some ***** in a booth standing around, but he had to call it in and when them other ****** never showed up he let me go.  Pinche puñetas puerco chueco. Always looking for mordidas :uh:  :angry:
> *


that's mexico for you. They make more money fregando la gente instead of their nickel and dime paychecks.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 02:30 PM~11285143
> *dont fk with trades only cash money!
> *


THEN PAY UP........... :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 02:50 PM~11285319
> *he can't even say that he wasn't driving it to fight the ticket.  look at the heavy lean on the driver side.
> *


YEP WING ALMOST FELL IN DOOR POCKET WHILE DRIVING. HAD TO HURRY AND CATCH IT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 03:33 PM~11285716
> *YEP WING ALMOST FELL IN DOOR POCKET WHILE DRIVING. HAD TO HURRY AND CATCH IT.
> *


You have a point there, wings n more is right on that intersection. :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 03:10 PM~11285498
> *oh, so i guess your donut tires were on daytons or zeniths huh?  and you last one to talk about buckets..    your luxury sport was leaking gas, bad brakes, bootleg non-ls taillight you "made fit..
> *


DAYTONS OR ZENITHS NO WOULD NOT NOT PUT ON A GBODY. GAS LEAK MINOR, BRAKES WERE WORK JUST USER ERROR AND NON LS LIGHT WORK WITH MODS....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 03:30 PM~11285684
> *THEN PAY UP........... :angry:
> *


just bought a Monte Carlo LS from downy few minutes ago for $150 :biggrin: 

its brown but will have to repaint it due to a messed up fender. :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 02:35 PM~11285735
> *You have a point there, wings n more is right on that intersection.  :scrutinize:
> *


theres a wings n more at 45 @woodridge now too?!? I know there is one at 45 and wayside vicinity.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 03:38 PM~11285762
> *DAYTONS OR ZENITHS NO WOULD NOT NOT PUT ON A GBODY. NON LS LIGHT WORK WITH MODS....*


 :uh: sure it works,but looks like shit. and as much gas as your monte leaked, i bet your probably whole reason gas demand is so high.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 7 2008, 03:35 PM~11285735
> *You have a point there, wings n more is right on that intersection.  :scrutinize:
> *


PROBABLY JUST LEFT WITH A 48 PACK TO LAST HIM UNTIL HE MADE IT TO THE NEXT WINGS AND MORE.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2008, 03:41 PM~11285782
> *theres a wings n more at 45 @woodridge now too?!?  I know there is one at 45 and wayside vicinity.
> *


no. no wings-n-more there. theres a new one at i-10 close to uvalde i think. but still fk wings-n-more.. its all about bayou city wings now!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 03:44 PM~11285796
> *PROBABLY JUST LEFT WITH A 48 PACK TO LAST HIM UNTIL HE MADE IT TO THE NEXT WINGS AND MORE.........
> *


aight bitch.. that was funny. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 03:41 PM~11285780
> *just bought a Monte Carlo LS from downy few minutes ago for $150  :biggrin:
> 
> its brown but will have to repaint it due to a messed up fender. :angry:
> *


YOU GOT GOOD DEAL I HAVE EXTRA PARTS I CAN SALE YOU THAT DOWNY DID WANT........... :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 02:44 PM~11285801
> *no.  no wings-n-more there.    theres a new one at i-10  close to uvalde i think.  but still fk wings-n-more..  its all about bayou city wings now!!
> *


they got a two-fer special?? Otherwise aint NO wangs worth it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 03:41 PM~11285780
> *just bought a Monte Carlo LS from downy few minutes ago for $150  :biggrin:
> 
> its brown but will have to repaint it due to a messed up fender. :angry:
> *


do it got gator skinz?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 03:46 PM~11285818
> *YOU GOT GOOD DEAL I HAVE EXTRA PARTS I CAN SALE YOU THAT DOWNY DID WANT........... :cheesy:
> *



lol na i was tellin him break himself off of it but wasnt tryn hear it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 03:43 PM~11285789
> *:uh:    sure it works,but looks like shit.    and as much gas as your monte leaked, i bet your probably whole reason gas demand is so high.
> *


DIDN'T MATTER TO ME HOW IT LOOKS AT LONG AS IT MADE IT TO WHERE I NEEDED TO BE. WHEN IT LEAKED MUCH GAS IS WHEN I TURN CAR OFF THEN I WOULD PUT JUG UNDER CAR TO RECYCLE.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2008, 03:46 PM~11285822
> *they got a two-fer special??  Otherwise aint NO wangs worth it.
> *


yup.. two-for days.. and wings so big you'd swear they from terradactyls.. choice of naked, skinless or breaded.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 03:46 PM~11285828
> *do it got gator skinz?
> *


Anaconda skinz!!!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 03:48 PM~11285838
> *DIDN'T MATTER TO ME HOW IT LOOKS AT LONG AS IT MADE IT TO WHERE I NEEDED TO BE. WHEN IT LEAKED MUCH GAS IS WHEN I TURN CAR OFF THEN I WOULD PUT JUG UNDER CAR TO RECYCLE.......
> *


 :uh: and you admit that?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 03:48 PM~11285843
> *Anaconda skinz!!!!! :0
> *


mayne!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 03:48 PM~11285837
> *lol na i was tellin him break himself off of it but wasnt tryn hear it
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE JACKED HIM FOR IT HE'S NOT GOING TO DO ANYTHING WITH IT. HE'S A FART (FORD) MAN......... :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 03:49 PM~11285860
> *:uh:    and you admit that?
> *


 :yessad: BUT HAD IT FIXED B4 SHIPPING IT OFF TO NEW OWNER........ :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 02:48 PM~11285842
> *yup..  two-for days..  and wings so big you'd swear they from terradactyls..  choice of naked, skinless or breaded.
> *


They got an internetz site?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2008, 03:55 PM~11285904
> *They got an internetz site?
> *


YOU GETTING SERIOUS ABOUT WING WITH NEEDING WEBSITE.......... :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *lone star*, Dualhex02, Homer Pimpson, LurchPP

WHAT UP LONER..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 02:00 PM~11285944
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: lone star, Dualhex02, Homer Pimpson, LurchPP
> 
> ...


nothing much, just like this topic


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2008, 04:03 PM~11285973
> *nothing much, just like this topic
> *


X2......... :werd:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 02:59 PM~11285938
> *YOU GETTING SERIOUS ABOUT WING WITH NEEDING WEBSITE.......... :scrutinize:
> *


Wings n More has one....you know so I can look up locations and menus and stuff....living out in Katy I sometimes feel the need to go back to the hood for some food. Not the best food, just familiar. Besides I looked and they have some hoodoo page www.mybcw.com for employees to log in and check email. But it says some crap about my browser being updated. :uh:


NVM they all in East and Southeast H-town.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 7 2008, 04:06 PM~11286006
> *Wings n More has one....you know so I can look up locations and menus and stuff....living out in Katy I sometimes feel the need to go back to the hood for some food.  Not the best food, just familiar.  Besides I looked and they have some hoodoo page www.mybcw.com for employees to log in and check email. But it says some crap about my browser being updated. :uh:
> NVM they all in East and Southeast H-town.
> *


 :uh: TO MUCH INFO ON WINGS FOR ME TO FOLLOW....... :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy give me a call when u get a chance need wto talk to u bout sum


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 01:56 PM~11284860
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


numsayin :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2008, 04:33 PM~11286254
> *numsayin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 SEE IT'S A DIFFERENT REASON THEY GOT YOU.....THEY GOT HIM BECUZ HE DROP WING...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, *NIX CUSTOMS*, streetshow

HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 04:37 PM~11286282
> *SEE IT'S A DIFFERENT REASON THEY GOT YOU.....THEY GOT HIM BECUZ HE DROP WING...
> *


xsessive BREAKIN BOYZ OFF $75 FINE (IN THE TURNIN LANE) PRICELESS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2008, 04:40 PM~11286316
> *xsessive BREAKIN BOYZ OFF $75 FINE (IN THE TURNIN LANE) PRICELESS
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 7 2008, 03:55 PM~11285904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh uh.. time for that bday brownie nix? lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 04:46 PM~11286369
> *http://bayoucitywings.net/
> Thursday Dollar Draft - $1.00 Domestic Only. 8PM - 12AM.
> Tuesday's Two Fer! - Double wings. Double Delicious!
> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNN*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

off work today and tomorrow.. mayne.. thinking wings


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE GOIN TO THE ROB G. VIDEO SHOOT 2MORROW??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

POSTING UP FOR A FRIEND A TV STAND FOR SALE FOR $300 *ONLY THE STAND*...


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

2 WHO EVER WUZ WORRIED BOUT STREETSHOWS HOOD, ITS READY, YA CAN PAY IN CASH!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i think he was worried more than us..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

nah i know he gets down and dirty with it s worth the wait and every penny. and we got more to come on the streetshow . PISTOLEROS DID IT AGAIN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 7 2008, 06:53 PM~11287509
> *ANYONE GOIN TO THE ROB G. VIDEO SHOOT 2MORROW??
> *


no


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Aug 7 2008, 08:14 PM~11288243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 7 2008, 06:53 PM~11287509
> *ANYONE GOIN TO THE ROB G. VIDEO SHOOT 2MORROW??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 09:04 PM~11288688
> *Looks good!
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 06:49 PM~11288534
> *nah i know he gets down and dirty with it s worth the wait and every penny. and we got more to come  on the streetshow . PISTOLEROS DID IT AGAIN
> *


yes sir.. we finnaly get to see it this weekend at the picnic


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2008, 07:20 PM~11288809
> *yes sir.. we finnaly get to see it this weekend at the picnic
> *


yes sir let rain let it rain lol :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 7 2008, 06:58 PM~11288626
> *steering column brace, to keep them haters away 20 bux plus shipping
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

give you $5 for the collar and you deliver now mother fkr!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 7 2008, 07:28 PM~11288879
> *yes sir let rain let it rain lol :biggrin:
> *


im just goin to throw a tire.. and back home to sand on my car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

column brace sold.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*whoring through*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GOOD BYE TO MY CAVALIER.....









ITS IN WACO WITH THE NEW OWNER....  










WENT TO DALLAS AND...
ITS TIME TO GET *LAC *IN BUSINESS...........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11289713
> *GOOD BYE TO MY CAVALIER.....
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkn bout


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

well at least he's not picking his nose


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2008, 10:58 PM~11289846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Dave FAILS!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 08:58 PM~11289854
> *:uh:
> *


 wrong pick foo but I still have this tent for sale if Slim dont want it!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2008, 11:00 PM~11289870
> *wrong pick foo but I still have this tent for sale if Slim dont want it!!
> *


Price?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 7 2008, 09:01 PM~11289874
> *Price?
> *


$50


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2008, 11:02 PM~11289890
> *$50
> *


steep


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 09:03 PM~11289895
> *steep
> *



steep like that mountain you call a stomach


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 7 2008, 11:04 PM~11289900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** selling a car tent. :uh: most of us got big boy cars.. not minitrucks.. cars prolly wont fit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 10:44 PM~11289713
> *WENT TO DALLAS AND...
> ITS TIME TO GET LAC IN BUSINESS...........
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2008, 09:48 PM~11280509
> *them new ones look like ass.  just want the retros
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 7 2008, 09:00 PM~11289870
> *wrong pick foo but I still have this tent for sale if Slim dont want it!!
> *


slim, whats up?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 09:08 PM~11289938
> *
> ***** selling a car tent.    :uh:    most of us got big boy cars.. not minitrucks..  cars prolly wont fit.
> *


 you can use it to cover your trailer


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2008, 11:56 AM~11284860
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 why is the capala leaning to the left?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11289713
> *GOOD BYE TO MY CAVALIER.....
> 
> 
> ...


MY HOMEBOY CALLED ME EARLIER ASKIN WHY IS YOUR CAR ON A TRAILOR..
HE THOUGHT YOU WAS GOING TO A OUT OF TOWN SHOW


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 10:44 PM~11289713
> *GOOD BYE TO MY CAVALIER.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks like u got ur self a real Lowrider their Goofy!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11289713
> *GOOD BYE TO MY CAVALIER.....
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.click2houston.com/technology/11000557/detail.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 10:44 PM~11289713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2008, 11:30 PM~11290140
> *MY HOMEBOY CALLED ME EARLIER ASKIN WHY IS YOUR CAR ON A TRAILOR..
> HE THOUGHT YOU WAS GOING TO A OUT OF TOWN SHOW
> *


snitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

IMPALA65 AINT MY HOMEBOY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2008, 08:26 AM~11291939
> *IMPALA65 AINT MY HOMEBOY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2008, 06:26 AM~11291939
> *IMPALA65 AINT MY HOMEBOY
> *


Watchout senor latin gon be mad if u keep talkin bout his son like that blacky.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 8 2008, 08:44 AM~11291977
> *Watchout senor latin gon be mad if u keep talkin bout his son like that blacky.
> *


nah, he's not my kid. i remember giving a facial that night. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 8 2008, 09:12 AM~11292078
> *  :uh:  :uh:
> *


que onda bedroom baller?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2008, 07:19 AM~11292126
> *que onda bedroom baller?
> *


not much trying to keep up with the parts cars :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Que onda putos Tejanos que dise la buena vida* :wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 09:44 PM~11289713
> *WENT TO DALLAS AND...
> ITS TIME TO GET LAC IN BUSINESS...........
> 
> ...


Cool...went from the goofalier to tha goofillac! Nice ride...straight black cadillac-ing all black daily and black lowlow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 8 2008, 09:23 AM~11292147
> *not much trying to keep up with the parts cars  :biggrin:
> *


orale, what's going down this weekend other than devious68 on a chicken wang?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

LATIN YOUR SON IS GETTING SO BIG! HE'S SO CUTE!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 8 2008, 05:16 AM~11291665
> *http://www.click2houston.com/technology/11000557/detail.html
> *



Earthlink :angry: I thought it was gonna be AT&T. So lets see, I pay for High Speed Internet at home, Then I pay for a mobile internet on my cell phone, so is this going to be another payment for still the same service like the people with those mobile anywhere cards in their laptops, or is this some "our taxes pay for it" free wifi for everyone? Are like local government agencies gonna be tapping into it for free? I mean it sounds cool, but if all Houston is wifi, then why even pay for it at home if all of houston has service?? Shit with a small enough laptop, even phones with internet will become obsolete. Instead of using those halfassed phone web browsers, just whip out the laptop. Some laptops cost as little as some phones now or vice versa some phones cost as much as some laptops. cancel home internet, use citywide wifi, cancel phone internet and use phone as phone...with picture messaging of course. :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

WHAT IT DO HEX??? YOU GOING TO LONGVIEW?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 8 2008, 09:12 AM~11292447
> *WHAT IT DO HEX??? YOU GOING TO LONGVIEW?
> *



well originally the plan was yes.....but apparently my spot is needed for a judge replacement, however after some thought and consideration on my part, I had already concluded to not attend.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 07:33 AM~11292216
> *Cool...went from the goofalier to tha goofillac!  Nice ride...straight black cadillac-ing all black daily and black lowlow.
> *


 ... "MURDER OUT TIME"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 8 2008, 08:12 AM~11292447
> *WHAT IT DO HEX??? YOU GOING TO LONGVIEW?
> *


  ..wut up homie..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11292502
> *... "MURDER OUT TIME"
> *


You know they got some stuff thats black chrome...however I never seen it in person So i dunno if it looks good enough for a lowlow. You going all black on the low cadi too?




> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2008, 09:21 AM~11292506
> * ..wut up homie..
> *


Just here working waiting for 5 pm. Watching the world go by.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 08:23 AM~11292524
> *You know they got some stuff thats black chrome...however I never seen it in person So i dunno if it looks good enough for a lowlow. You going all black on the low cadi too?Just here working waiting for 5 pm.  Watching the world go by.
> *


:yes: ordered the all black rims today...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

man thats what I had planned for the lincoln...actually i was gonna call it gates of hell or porton al infierno and have when the double doors open, it would be like fire inside....but on the outside it was gonna be all black with minimal chrome...or look into black chrome. Right now though, tha baby takes priority, that and getting an HD TV to play my PS3 on. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 8 2008, 09:24 AM~11292528
> *:yes:  ordered the all black rims today...
> *


 :thumbsup: Great minds think alike


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 08:26 AM~11292546
> *man thats what I had planned for the lincoln...actually i was gonna call it gates of hell or porton al infierno and have when the double doors open, it would be like fire inside....but on the outside it was gonna be all black with minimal chrome...or look into black chrome.  Right now though, tha baby takes priority, that and getting an HD TV to play my PS3 on.  :biggrin:
> *



What's the price tag on one of those?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2008, 07:35 AM~11292228
> *orale, what's going down this weekend other than devious68 on a chicken wang?
> *


or a tranny LOL the EMPIRE BONAFIDE PICNIC. TRAITE LOS PAISA POLLOS :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 8 2008, 10:32 AM~11292586
> *or a tranny LOL the EMPIRE BONAFIDE PICNIC. TRAITE LOS PAISA POLLOS  :biggrin:
> *


will you have the hood on by then?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 8 2008, 09:31 AM~11292582
> *What's the price tag on one of those?
> *


depends on the size and resolution...you see some in the 900s but like the LG Scarlett is in the 2000+...also it depends if you talking 720p or 1080p or 1080i. In the P vs I, p gives better pic as its progressive scan as opposed to I for interlaced....or so everything I have read says. So I'd like to go for the more expensive 1080p although most PS3 content is up to 720p only...like the new Soul Caliber 4. However since its also a Blu-ray player, the movies should mostly be 1080 format.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 8 2008, 09:46 AM~11292278
> *LATIN YOUR SON IS GETTING SO BIG! HE'S SO CUTE!
> *


Thanks Tera.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 08:49 AM~11292701
> *depends on the size and resolution...you see some in the 900s but like the LG Scarlett is in the 2000+...also it depends if you talking 720p or 1080p or 1080i.  In the P vs I, p gives better pic as its progressive scan as opposed to I for interlaced....or so everything I have read says.  So I'd like to go for the more expensive 1080p although most PS3 content is up to 720p only...like the new Soul Caliber 4.  However since its also a Blu-ray player, the movies should mostly be 1080 format.
> *



Well if you're gonna spend $2000 + on an HDTV, why not just get this for a couple extra $$$'s...... you won't be able to customize it right away, but at least you'll have it and when ready get it done.

http://houston.craigslist.org/car/755959006.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 8 2008, 10:32 AM~11292586
> *or a tranny LOL the EMPIRE BONAFIDE PICNIC. TRAITE LOS PAISA POLLOS  :biggrin:
> *


i've been real busy as of late. represent for us paisas out there!! :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2008, 10:45 AM~11292682
> *will you have the hood on by then?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 8 2008, 10:53 AM~11292728
> *Well if you're gonna spend $2000 + on an HDTV, why not just get this for a couple extra $$$'s...... you won't be able to customize it right away, but at least you'll have it and when ready get it done.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/755959006.html
> *


True and won't drop in value as that hdtv. i'm sure you'll land it for 2 grand easily. homeboy already noted *"slow economy and a new house"* which means he's going broke.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 8 2008, 09:53 AM~11292728
> *Well if you're gonna spend $2000 + on an HDTV, why not just get this for a couple extra $$$'s...... you won't be able to customize it right away, but at least you'll have it and when ready get it done.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/car/755959006.html
> *



Naw aint got that kinda cash on me....u think they take the 98 dakota in trade...it at least runs. Or maybe I can find someone to buy it. right now I am holding on to so I can use to help move stuff once we sell this house and get outta katy and hopefully somewhere closer to town. All the peeps that come lookin at our crib dont pass the credit check. I told realtor to quit advertising in greensheet and la subasta :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 11:00 AM~11292776
> *Naw aint got that kinda cash on me....u think they take the 98 dakota in trade...it at least runs.  Or maybe I can find someone to buy it.  right now I am holding on to so I can use to help move stuff once we sell this house and get outta katy and hopefully somewhere closer to town.  All the peeps that come lookin at our crib dont pass the credit check.  I told realtor to quit advertising in greensheet and la subasta :uh:
> *












Sounds like a rookie realtor.

I guarantee you he'd probably give that dakota for trade.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Rent you a u-haul box truck. Will save you headaches and many trips that you take in the dakota. They're not that expensive to rent.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 09:00 AM~11292776
> *Naw aint got that kinda cash on me....u think they take the 98 dakota in trade...it at least runs.  Or maybe I can find someone to buy it.  right now I am holding on to so I can use to help move stuff once we sell this house and get outta katy and hopefully somewhere closer to town.  All the peeps that come lookin at our crib dont pass the credit check.  I told realtor to quit advertising in greensheet and la subasta :uh:
> *



Place the truck up for sale on craigslist, alot of guys buying cars from 1998 right now since that is all the mexican govt permits as an import for sale...guarantee it will be gone fast and you'll get the cash.

Plus it's cheaper to rent a 20' uhaul truck to move anyways than to do 15 trips on a 6 foot bed truck.


** just sugestions so you can have your dream ride, not trying to tell you what to do :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2008, 10:02 AM~11292790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Listed on HAR too...but he's done some unprofessional stuff too. Let cats escape out of house. cancelled an open house the morning of via TEXT, keeps being unsure of what price to do.....one good deal is he works with a homie of mine so they making 0% off of our house only to make the regular 5 or 6% off of the house they help us buy. However all the work to find and plan looking at is being done by us, I did all the first set of flyers, etc etc. I dunno, maybe I am wrong, but doesnt seem to do all the stuff I thought realtors did based on TV and others experiences.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 11:06 AM~11292819
> *Listed on HAR too...but he's done some unprofessional stuff too.  Let cats escape out of house. cancelled an open house the morning of via TEXT, keeps being unsure of what price to do.....one good deal is he works with a homie of mine so they making 0% off of our house only to make the regular 5 or 6% off of the house they help us buy.  However all the work to find and plan looking at is being done by us, I did all the first set of flyers, etc etc.  I dunno, maybe I am wrong, but doesnt seem to do all the stuff I thought realtors did based on TV and others experiences.
> *


A real real estate agent is worth getting if you are serious about selling the house. sounds like you are trying to save a buck out of it. you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 8 2008, 10:04 AM~11292803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and good suggestions...all things I had considered....BUT everytime I mention something like selling truck to buy project....i hear "OR you can save it for something for the baby..." so if I spend it om something like that, I'll never hear the end of it....and If I do before we move, it'll just be that much more crap to move over to new house. I know I am just making excuses, but for me alot of things have to fall in place for this to be an allowable and guilt free purchase.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 11:12 AM~11292852
> *everytime I mention something like selling truck to buy project....i hear "OR you can save it for something for the baby..." so if I spend it om something like that, I'll never hear the end of it....and If I do before we move, it'll just be that much more crap to move over to new house.  I know I am just making excuses, but for me alot of things have to fall in place for this to be an allowable and guilt free purchase.
> *


glad my wife doesn't tell me what to do with my $  :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2008, 10:09 AM~11292829
> *A real real estate agent is worth getting if you are serious about selling the house.  sounds like you are trying to save a buck out of it.  you're doing it wrong.
> *



This ***** is doing it for us...he is a friend and associate of my friend George.

http://www.har.com/AWS/AWS.CFM?AGENT_NUMBER=582874

He works for Texas Home Group Realtors

and this is the ML# 4948794 for our listing on HAR.com


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 8 2008, 10:54 AM~11292735
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: hood is ready to be put on jus wondering if he will have it on by this weekend.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2008, 10:14 AM~11292867
> *glad my wife doesn't tell me what to do with my $    :biggrin:
> *



yeah...its alot easier when you make that much more of it too :uh: 


plus I also said guilt-free, not that she said "NO"....its more of whether I am comfortable or not and right now baby DOES take priority.

friggin baller :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 11:17 AM~11292887
> *This ***** is doing it for us...he is a friend and associate of my friend George.
> 
> http://www.har.com/AWS/AWS.CFM?AGENT_NUMBER=582874
> ...


Very rare that a white person with good credit will deal with a foreigner.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 11:18 AM~11292895
> *yeah...its alot easier when you make that much more of it too :uh:
> plus I also said guilt-free, not that she said "NO"....its more of whether I am comfortable or not and right now baby DOES take priority.
> 
> ...


If i was a baller i'd be rolling in a lowrider. :tears:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

HEY LATIN, 
I'M DOING A SMALL WRESTLING SHOW IN PEARLAND TONIGHT IF YOU WANTED TO TAKE YOUR SON TO IT LET ME KNOW AND I'LL GET YOU THE INFO. IT'S LIKE 5 BUCKS TO GET IN AND HAS THE SAME WRESTLERS AS BOOKER T'S SHOW.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 8 2008, 11:25 AM~11292945
> *HEY LATIN,
> I'M DOING A SMALL WRESTLING SHOW IN PEARLAND TONIGHT IF YOU WANTED TO TAKE YOUR SON TO IT LET ME KNOW AND I'LL GET YOU THE INFO. IT'S LIKE 5 BUCKS TO GET IN AND HAS THE SAME WRESTLERS AS BOOKER T'S SHOW.
> *


It's a short notice, what time? I'm sure we can make it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 8 2008, 10:23 AM~11292925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats cause you cant decide out of the 6 cars you have at any given time, which one to do up, flipping it is more appealing. You know juicing will devaluate car. Los' car was purchased for about 4Gs and he put about 10Gs into it and most he got was about 7 o 8 Gs. Hard to resell lowlows. Especially to a lowrider, not many want to roll "someone else's custom".


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 11:28 AM~11292963
> *thats cause you cant decide out of the 6 cars you have at any given time, which one to do up, flipping it is more appealing. You know juicing will devaluate car.  Los' car was purchased for about 4Gs and he put about 10Gs into it and most he got was about 7 o 8 Gs.  Hard to resell lowlows. Especially to a lowrider, not many want to roll "someone else's custom".
> *


Not a matter of deciding, more of a bad experience in the past with selling one when i came under quite a bit and would rather devote my time to family. Had to do it though since the gov't don't fk around.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2008, 10:31 AM~11292983
> *Not a matter of deciding, more of a bad experience in the past with selling one when i came under quite a bit and would rather devote my time to family.  Had to do it though since the gov't don't fk around.
> *



well I am at that family point too...my first kid. The ones to follow will likely get less attention but for this first one, I think I need to focus on her.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 11:33 AM~11293013
> *well I am at that family point too...my first kid.  The ones to follow will likely get less attention but for this first one, I think I need to focus on her.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WELCOME TO REAL LIFE LAYITLOW....CASOS DE LA VIDA REAL.......HAVING A BABY ......................... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 8 2008, 08:45 AM~11292682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chale :biggrin: take a break everynow and than enjoy life mi querido CUATROOJOS :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2008, 11:18 AM~11292893
> *:dunno: hood is ready to be put on jus wondering if he will have it on by this weekend.
> *


SHALL SEE......... :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 8 2008, 10:13 AM~11293383
> *SHALL SEE......... :dunno:
> *


 :uh: is gona be on DONT WORRY . :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 8 2008, 12:19 PM~11293453
> *:uh: is gona be on DONT WORRY .  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

COME HELP WORK ON NEW PROJECT......... :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Devious Sixty8 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 8 2008, 08:57 AM~11292018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 8 2008, 10:25 AM~11293519
> *:0
> 
> COME HELP WORK ON NEW PROJECT......... :biggrin:
> *


shit got enough with my parts cars i dont wana pile anymore work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2008, 12:46 PM~11293708
> *impala65 paid you $300 and gave you head?    :0
> 
> *


Negatory my homosexual tranny seeker. Back when he was conceived it couldn't have been me as the pappy. He's too prieto, had to be coca pearl doing a house call that night. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2008, 01:08 PM~11293931
> *Negatory my homosexual tranny seeker.  Back when he was conceived it couldn't have been me as the pappy.  He's too prieto, had to be coca pearl doing a house call that night.  :0
> *


COULD HAVE BEEN ME BUT NO MORE KIDS FOR ME........... :nono: DEALING WITH SIC AND MY SON IS ENOUGH......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 8 2008, 01:04 PM~11293886
> *shit got enough with my parts cars i dont wana pile anymore work
> *


I HAVE PLACE TO WORK ON THIS ONE............ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11294027

COMING TO A LAWN NEAR YOU....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 8 2008, 01:20 PM~11294046
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11294027
> 
> COMING TO A LAWN NEAR YOU....... :biggrin:
> *


replied


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2008, 01:24 PM~11294082
> *replied
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 8 2008, 11:16 AM~11294008
> *I HAVE PLACE TO WORK ON THIS ONE............ :biggrin:
> *


time is what i need :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SOME RIDIN' JAMS FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!! MAKE A C.D. OUT OF THESE AND ROLL!!!!

http://www.zshare.net/audio/167309723846a801/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167312225836ffa2/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731538eeee5012/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16731819eb178f54/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732223a9775cca/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/16732370bd71aa6a/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/167324274afd4ac7/

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 8 2008, 01:32 PM~11294157
> *time is what i need :angry:
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ON TIME. THAT'S A ISSUE FOR EVERYONE....... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2008, 01:40 PM~11294232
> *SOME RIDIN' JAMS FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!! MAKE A C.D. OUT OF THESE AND ROLL!!!!
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/167309723846a801/
> ...


o.g.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 8 2008, 01:53 PM~11294362
> *SOME RIDIN' JAMS FOR THE HOMIES!!!!!! MAKE A C.D. OUT OF THESE AND ROLL!!!!
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/167309723846a801/
> ...


AYE CHISME!!! REPOST PUTO!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2008, 11:54 AM~11294385
> *AYE CHISME!!!  REPOST PUTO!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 8 2008, 01:32 PM~11294157
> *time is what i need :angry:
> *


and more gator skins much gator u put in that linc surprised u didn't make em extinct


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 8 2008, 10:01 AM~11293240
> *WELCOME TO REAL LIFE LAYITLOW....CASOS DE LA VIDA REAL.......HAVING A BABY ......................... :biggrin:
> *


not me i got clipped.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 02:35 PM~11294703
> *not me i got clipped.
> *


I let other ****** take care of em sucka ass ******


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

daddy day care actin ass ******


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2008, 12:45 PM~11294791
> *I let other ****** take care of em    sucka ass ******
> *


i dont let others take care, i just dont take care of others fools kids :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 02:50 PM~11294833
> *i dont let others take care, i just dont take care of others fools kids  :biggrin:
> *


real talk


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Just glad to have my own kid and not be shooting blanks.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 04:04 PM~11295327
> *Just glad to have my own kid and not be shooting blanks.
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes i wish i was shooting blanks.. that way i dont have to go thru all drama. this 19 yr old brawd other day text message me a pic of the sonogram.. i replied "dont look like me..sorry"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 8 2008, 04:05 PM~11295333
> *:angry:
> *


MAN MAD BECUZ NO ONE WANTS TO CLAIM YOU........ :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 8 2008, 04:43 PM~11295559
> *MAN MAD BECUZ NO ONE WANTS TO CLAIM YOU........ :0
> *


NOBODY wanna claim a SNITCH ass bitch!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2008, 04:52 PM~11295627
> *NOBODY wanna claim a SNITCH ass bitch!!
> *


WOULDN'T EVEN CLAIM HIM ON TAXES........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..since when DPS start doing fingerprints when you renew DL? last renewal i did online.. so last time i had to go in was 8 years ago.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

is there a topic for the picnic this weekend?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 8 2008, 03:04 PM~11295327
> *Just glad to have my own kid and not be shooting blanks.
> 
> 
> ...


Hows your woman doing? Do u know what ur having... I'm kinda always the last to kno


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11289713
> *GOOD BYE TO MY CAVALIER.....
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooohhhhhh shit!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2008, 05:04 PM~11295735
> *mayne..since when DPS start doing fingerprints when you renew DL?  last renewal i did online..  so last time i had to go in was 8 years ago.
> *


damn got do mine next month...better do it online hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 8 2008, 05:21 PM~11295890
> *damn got do mine next month...better do it online hno:
> *


i got warrants too,, was in there like this hno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 8 2008, 04:14 PM~11295818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ANYONE HITTIN UP TACO CABANA TOMORROW NIGHT?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 07:45 PM~11287956
> *POSTING UP FOR A FRIEND A TV STAND FOR SALE FOR $300 ONLY THE STAND...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11295818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


individuals cc will be there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I aint going to shit gonna be hung over


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2008, 06:45 PM~11297323
> *I aint going to shit    gonna be hung over
> *


bitch if u cant recover by noon then u need to stop drinking.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11297323
> *I aint going to shit    gonna be hung over
> *


aint that bad for ur diabeetus anyway :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2008, 06:25 PM~11297166
> *individuals cc will be there.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 8 2008, 09:02 PM~11297410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, are you a doctor? or somehow trained in the medical field? if not, your giving unreliable medical advice. you o' i use to watch doogie hauser actin azz *****.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

im READY IM READY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 9 2008, 09:04 AM~11299932
> *   im READY IM READY
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T FORGWT THE TACO HAT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2008, 09:38 PM~11297984
> ****** i dont wake up til 2pm. even on normal days.
> oh, are you a doctor? or somehow trained in the medical field?  if not, your giving unreliable medical advice.  you o' i use to watch doogie hauser actin azz *****.
> *



No of course not. drink away.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Aug 8 2008, 03:29 PM~11295947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 9 2008, 07:16 PM~11302543
> *oh oh it's about that time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 9 2008, 07:20 PM~11302566
> *oh and please
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

AA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. must have chingos of sentimental value..


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=230279703620


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lady_Ace, *h-town team 84 caddy, streetshow
*
Que onda Locos ya'll gonna be at "THE SPOT" tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 9 2008, 08:19 PM~11302903
> *mayne..  must have chingos of sentimental value..
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=230279703620
> *


I know you always on the look out...let me know if you run across a clean 2 door box caprice. :biggrin:


----------



## 2DCADDY (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 9 2008, 09:36 PM~11303262
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lady_Ace, h-town team 84 caddy, streetshow
> 
> ...


dont think so, getting ready for tomorrow!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

seen a IMPALA or CAPRICE silver and black by new highway 90 with some spoke wheels, it was a WANNA BE low- low..... :uh: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 9 2008, 09:56 PM~11303362
> *seen a IMPALA or CAPRICE silver and black by new highway 90 with some spoke wheels, it was a WANNA BE low- low..... :uh:  :twak:
> *


probably devious68 going to look for trannies.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 9 2008, 08:14 PM~11303465
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Krazy Toyz will be there.  Hopper is not ready.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2008, 08:44 PM~11303663
> *
> Krazy Toyz will be there.   Hopper is not ready.
> *


its all gravy homie....jus come out and kick it with ya HLC brothers..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill roll through.. takin the bike out there


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2008, 10:43 PM~11304042
> *ill roll through.. takin the bike out there
> *


I got called to go into work tomorrow. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2008, 10:44 PM~11303663
> *
> Krazy Toyz will be there.   Hopper is not ready.
> *


wat up juan.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2008, 12:20 AM~11304188
> *ha
> *


what up homie! wat u been up too, finish that cutty yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 9 2008, 10:29 PM~11304235
> *what up homie! wat u been up too, finish that cutty yet
> *


workin on it still..
done painted the inside of the trunk and hood already.. finish the body work and start spraying the car


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2008, 01:16 AM~11304490
> *workin on it still..
> done painted the inside of the trunk and hood already.. finish the body work and start spraying the car
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 9 2008, 09:38 PM~11303268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't me.. mine silver/green..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2008, 05:42 AM~11305167
> *already know where one at,with landau top..  for sale, good price too...  but i'm keepin that info to myself.
> *


you thinkin bout pickin it up?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I hooked a homeboy up with one. He's currently hot rodding it. :loco:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2008, 10:39 AM~11305608
> *I hooked a homeboy up with one.  He's currently hot rodding it.  :loco:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup dave


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2008, 09:30 AM~11305840
> *sup dave
> *


sup mr.60


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 10 2008, 10:36 AM~11306133
> *sup mr.60
> *


not yet


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2008, 10:51 AM~11306200
> *not yet
> *


 Big Pimp was pulling in all the tortas last night at Broadways!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 10 2008, 10:35 AM~11305583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, i got turned down. lone is one that went home with the big gurl..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 10 2008, 01:32 PM~11306397
> *Big Pimp was pulling in all the tortas last night at Broadways!!!
> *



groupie ass ***** :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 10 2008, 03:36 PM~11307096
> *groupie ass ***** :uh:
> *


***** wouldnt dance kumbia with his wifey.. said "fk no..danny gonna take pictures and put em on layitlow".. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

GOT







THESE RIMS 4 SALE 525 THERE R BRAND NEW NEVER USE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

is it the pic or do they have alot of texture?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MADE IT BACK HOME AFTER A GOOD DAY AT THA PARK. PICNIC WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, THANKS TO MY HOMIES FROM BONAFIDE AND EMPIRE! LOCOS LOOKING FOWARD TO BEEN THERE NEXT YEAR IF WE GET INVITED, THANKS.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2008, 05:08 PM~11308266
> *MADE IT BACK HOME AFTER A GOOD DAY AT THA PARK. PICNIC WAS A GOOD TIRN OUT, THANKS TO MY HOMIES FROM BONAFIDE AND EMPIRE! LOCOS LOOKING FOWARD TO BEEN THERE NEXT YEAR IF WE GET INVITED, THANKS.
> *



Man I couldnt find the park and my phone was in my girls car, so I couldnt call no one. So how was the park


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 10 2008, 07:58 PM~11308619
> *Man I couldnt find the park and my phone was in my girls car, so I couldnt call no one. So how was the park
> *


it was packed and lots of nice rides, just a little hot.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2008, 03:20 PM~11307635
> ****** wouldnt dance kumbia with his wifey..  said "fk no..danny gonna take pictures and put em on layitlow"..    :biggrin:
> *


lmfao!!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI&feature=related


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2008, 06:49 PM~11309035
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWDZWnfLjI&feature=related
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


A BLAST FROM THA PAST


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 08:24 PM~11308811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6az_u6Z9dGs&feature=related

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Good turn out at da picanic today........good job to empire n bonafide for wat they did cuz they packed that mofo up today


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boys aint scared to hit da switch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2008, 09:43 PM~11309529
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6az_u6Z9dGs&feature=related
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


groupie actin azz *****..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2008, 08:00 PM~11309790
> *groupie actin azz *****..
> *


fuck you, its funny.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2008, 05:20 PM~11307635
> ****** wouldnt dance kumbia with his wifey..  said "fk no..danny gonna take pictures and put em on layitlow"..    :biggrin:
> *



all eyes on me thinkin azz *****. he aint that important :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 10 2008, 10:06 PM~11309864
> *all eyes on me thinkin azz *****.  he aint that important :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Big Ups to Bonafide and Empire. Turn out in the park was real nice. I'm sure next year will be bigger and better!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 10 2008, 08:25 PM~11310187
> *Big Ups to Bonafide and Empire. Turn out in the park was real nice. I'm sure next year will be bigger and better!!!
> *


x2.. great picnic..


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

WHERE ARE THE PICS OF THE PICNIC AT??? 
POST SOME


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

YO WASSAP MAN IM NOT GETTING NO LOVE FROM THE LAY IT LOW PEEPS IM FROM THE "H" SO WERE THE PICNIC PICS AT?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

must not know htown too well o' friendly azz *****.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

I DONT KNOW YALL ****** !!!
DONT SAY IM FRIENDLY BITCH
JUS WANNA MAKE TALK


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 10 2008, 08:06 PM~11309864
> *all eyes on me thinkin azz *****.  he aint that important :uh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 10 2008, 10:50 PM~11310531
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS OF THE PICNIC AT???
> POST SOME
> *


nope no pics here


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 10 2008, 11:36 PM~11311138
> *nope no pics here
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 11 2008, 12:38 AM~11311909
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: 
Did you go?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 10 2008, 11:24 PM~11310949
> *I DONT KNOW YALL ****** !!!
> DONT SAY IM A FRIENDLY BITCH
> JUS WANNA MAKE TALK
> *


friendly azz bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 10 2008, 11:32 PM~11311076
> *  :biggrin:
> *


***** said cypress texas.. dunno about all that shit. they know how much gas cost? trippin


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 12:14 AM~11312160
> *friendly azz bitch
> *


FUCK YOU HOE


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 01:14 AM~11312160
> *friendly azz bitch
> *


DID YOU GO :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

oh wait :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lady_Ace, *regal ryda*
:0 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD PICNIC. TOO FUCKIN HOT THOUGH !


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 06:12 AM~11312902
> *GOOD PICNIC. TOO FUCKIN HOT THOUGH !
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 11 2008, 08:14 AM~11312908
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PICS FROM YESTERDAY


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clean mofo. :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

GOT VIDEOS OF THE HOP AND THE NOSE UPS :0 :0 :0 BUT I DONT HAVE THE CABLE FOR CAM> I LL POST EM UP LATER THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Aug 11 2008, 01:57 AM~11312369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i stayed home, that and i was hung over.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

thats why i stayed home, that and i was hung over. 
[/quote]

HOW MANY TIMES ARE YOU GONNA MENTION THAT YOU WERE HUNG OVER??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:33 AM~11313189
> *HOW MANY TIMES ARE YOU GONNA MENTION THAT YOU WERE HUNG OVER??
> *


i did before? shit, i dont remember. i'm getting old. maybe alsheimers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:33 AM~11313189
> *HOW MANY TIMES ARE YOU GONNA MENTION THAT YOU WERE HUNG OVER??
> *


es kuuul el vato!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 07:15 AM~11313113
> *thats why i stayed home, that and i was hung over.
> *


and probably with a BAD TASTE IN YOUR MOUTH


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hey goofy great turn out yesterday LOCOS HAD A GOOD TIME AND WE TOOK SUM CASH :biggrin: :biggrin: looking foward for next year.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 08:39 AM~11313216
> *and probably with a BAD TASTE IN YOUR MOUTH
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES MY SHIRT PUTA??? :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:42 AM~11313237
> *WHERES MY SHIRT PUTA??? :angry:
> *


oh damn! is my puta slipping?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 07:42 AM~11313237
> *WHERES MY SHIRT PUTA??? :angry:
> *


i need to go by that store and see if the have any left next weekend  i get u one fool but you have to get me a vip pass for the SHOWPALACE :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ON BEHALF OF BONAFIDE & EMPIRE..WE THANK ALL THE HLC,CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,HOPPERS,FAMILY,FRIENDS AND SPONSORS FOR MAKING OUR FIRST ANNUAL UNITY PICNIC A GREAT EVENT. BIG UPS TO DJ SHORT DOG FOR THE GREAT MIX...  

BEST CAR= MICKY'S CONV.64 INDIVIUALS
BEST TRUCK= ALEX S-10 LATIN IMAGE
BEST BIKE = JR LATIN IMAGE
TUG-O-WAR= LATIN IMAGE
TRICYCLE RELAY= KRAZY TOYZ
TIRE TOSS= KRAZY TOYZ

MORE PICS COMING SOON...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 07:41 AM~11313232
> *hey goofy great turn out yesterday LOCOS HAD A GOOD TIME AND WE TOOK SUM CASH  :biggrin:  :biggrin: looking foward for next year.
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR SUPPORTING EMPIRE & BONAFIDE...  ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2008, 07:45 AM~11313250
> *oh damn!  is my puta slipping?
> *


don get jelaous querido CUATRO OJOS :wow: there is plente OF PAISA CHORIZO to go around :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 11 2008, 09:45 AM~11313252
> *ON BEHALF OF BONAFIDE & EMPIRE..WE THANK ALL THE HLC,CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,HOPPERS,FAMILY,FRIENDS AND SPONSORS FOR MAKING OUR FIRST ANNUAL UNITY PICNIC A GREAT EVENT. BIG UPS TO DJ SHORT DOG FOR THE GREAT MIX...
> 
> BEST CAR= MICKY'S  CONV.64  INDIVUALS
> ...


sic got beat in the tire toss? how long did he hold that title?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 08:45 AM~11313251
> *i need to go by that store and see if the have any left next weekend   i get u one fool but you have to get me a vip pass for the SHOWPALACE  :biggrin:
> *


THATS FINE TALK TO THE MANAGER, HIS NAME IS D.J. TELL HIM YOU WANT NIX TABLES. ITS THE SIX TABLES TO THE LEFT OF THE STAGE.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 06:12 AM~11312902
> *GOOD PICNIC. TOO FUCKIN HOT THOUGH !
> *


X2..I DIDNT GET TO SEE YALL BUT THANKS FOR COMING OUT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> thats why i stayed home, that and i was hung over.


HOW MANY TIMES ARE YOU GONNA MENTION THAT YOU WERE HUNG OVER??
[/quote]
Gangstas get cool points everytime they do that u aint know that nix????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2008, 07:47 AM~11313268
> *sic got beat in the tire toss?  how long did he hold that title?
> *


YEA HE DID..BUT HE WAS HOLDING IT DOWN FOR 3YRS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 07:47 AM~11313269
> *THATS FINE TALK TO THE MANAGER, HIS NAME IS D.J. TELL HIM YOU WANT NIX TABLES. ITS THE SIX TABLES TO THE LEFT OF THE STAGE.
> *


 :uh:  havent been der in a while i want to check it out one of dis days


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2008, 07:57 PM~11309730
> *Good turn out at da picanic today........good job to empire n bonafide for wat they did cuz they packed that mofo up today
> *


  .THANKS NOE...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 10 2008, 08:25 PM~11310187
> *Big Ups to Bonafide and Empire. Turn out in the park was real nice. I'm sure next year will be bigger and better!!!
> *


CONGRATS. MICK ON BEST CAR....WE GLAD YALL HAD A GOOD TIME..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 11 2008, 08:48 AM~11313276
> *X2..I DIDNT GET TO SEE YALL BUT THANKS FOR COMING OUT
> *


NO PROBLEM DAWG GOOD EVENT. CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 11 2008, 09:49 AM~11313281
> *YEA HE DID..BUT HE WAS HOLDING IT DOWN FOR 3YRS
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 08:49 AM~11313282
> *:uh:   havent been der in a while i want to check it out one of dis days
> *


LET ME KNOW DAWG I'M ALWAYS DOWN!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 09:47 AM~11313266
> *don get jelaous querido CUATRO OJOS  :wow: there is plente OF PAISA CHORIZO to go around  :biggrin:
> *


I'll pass :ugh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

* Whats up guys? Check this out, i have 2 vehiles that need a body guy who is NOT scared to cut, weld, and make shit happen. I need someone who knows what they are doing. got an 89 Towncar and a 78 caddy that both need mods. Think along the line of street customs, but not transformers..

PM me if you can do body metal work... I will have you over to the crib so you can see what we're workin with. *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2008, 07:47 AM~11313268
> *sic got beat in the tire toss?  how long did he hold that title?
> *


yea.. i threw it to low..
but theres always next year


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Aug 11 2008, 07:53 AM~11313303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: el paisa jeton


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 07:06 AM~11313058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 11 2008, 01:04 AM~11312103
> *:biggrin:  :uh:
> Did you go?
> *


 :nono: I HAD A BUSY WEEKEND.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 11 2008, 10:16 AM~11314141
> *:nono: I HAD A BUSY WEEKEND.
> *


homeboy wants to go install a system on his ride at 12 at night mayne :angry: lol you still ok pac :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 12:20 PM~11314182
> *homeboy wants to go install a system on his ride at 12 at night mayne :angry: lol you still ok pac  :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> :0
> YOU CAME OUTSIDE AND WENT NIGHT NIGHT IN CAR THE WOKE UP AND CALLED CHICK TO TALK SWEET TO HER THEN WENT IN THE HOUSE.........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> > :0
> > YOU CAME OUTSIDE AND WENT NIGHT NIGHT IN CAR THE WOKE UP AND CALLED CHICK TO TALK SWEET TO HER THEN WENT IN THE HOUSE.........
> > :cheesy: olde shaivey :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> > :0
> > YOU CAME OUTSIDE AND WENT NIGHT NIGHT IN CAR THE WOKE UP AND CALLED CHICK TO TALK SWEET TO HER THEN WENT IN THE HOUSE.........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 10:48 AM~11314429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


owned :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 12:48 PM~11314436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when you don't know how to upload videos, just paisa tv it!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 12:48 PM~11314436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pos orale hit rewind


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11314502
> *pos orale hit rewind
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PAISA TV AGAIN  








BUST A BALL JOIN AND STILL TOOK IT> ITS JUST A LOCOS THANG :biggrin: EXPECT NEW SORPRIZZZZES AT MAGNIFICOS 2008 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 11 2008, 10:55 AM~11314497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if ya neggas would of heard what i was jamming to sunday PURO BETO QUINTANILLA and CADETES DE LINARES PUTOS :guns: :guns: :guns:








PAISA TV U CAN ONLY SEE BUT THATS WHATS ON RIGHT NOW BUMPING :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 12:08 PM~11314613
> *PAISA TV AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...



OH YEAH??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 12:48 PM~11314429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A PIC OF YOU DAD WITH A CADDY HAT ON.......... :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:12 AM~11314647
> *OH YEAH??
> *


as long as they keep ROBERT busy WITH THEM OUT OF STATE LOADS :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 12:14 PM~11314662
> *as long as they keep ROBERT busy WITH THEM OUT OF STATE LOADS  :cheesy:
> *


ALL I GOTTA SAY IS "SKY'S THA LIMIT"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 01:12 PM~11314645
> *if ya neggas would of heard what i was jamming to sunday PURO BETO QUINTANILLA and CADETES DE LINARES PUTOS
> *


 :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:17 AM~11314693
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS "SKY'S THA LIMIT"
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 is gona be hotter than hell den


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2008, 11:18 AM~11314704
> *:barf:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11314761
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


were you selling elotes y raspas out the trunk of your car?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 07:15 AM~11313113
> *no  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> thats why i stayed home, that and i was hung over.
> *


bitch i drank more than u and i was up til almost 7 am and i still went, rookie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2008, 11:24 AM~11314776
> *were you selling elotes y raspas out the trunk of your car?
> *


CALMATE CHINGO BLING


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP TYRONE 1957??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 02:06 PM~11315145
> *CALMATE CHINGO BLING
> *












:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2008, 02:00 PM~11315083
> *bitch i drank more than u and i was up til almost 7 am and i still went, rookie
> *


you were drinking water though. i was drinking real beer. you o' you drive too fast hno: slow down your scaring me.. think you just hit a curb..  acting azz *****..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 11:12 AM~11314645
> *if ya neggas would of heard what i was jamming to sunday PURO BETO QUINTANILLA and CADETES DE LINARES PUTOS  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


*CHALINO SANCHEZ CON BANDA ?? * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WHATS THE NAME TO THAT PLACE IN HOUSTON THAT SELLS AFTER MARKET FILLERS FOR CADILLACS AND G-BODYS ?*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 03:46 PM~11315936
> *WHATS THE NAME TO THAT PLACE IN HOUSTON THAT SELLS AFTER MARKET FILLERS FOR CADILLACS AND G-BODYS ?
> *


MuscleMan

713.974.9022


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 01:30 PM~11315834
> *CHALINO SANCHEZ CON BANDA ??   :biggrin:
> *


yes sir you can catch me bumping dat too  estas ninas dont know nothing bout that :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2008, 02:11 PM~11316143
> *MuscleMan
> 
> 713.974.9022
> *


SNITCH


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 04:20 PM~11316217
> *SNITCH
> *


Nga, i hooked up that Regal bucket you got. Now go call them and get some fillers. :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LIL TRUCCHA SAYS PULL UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 04:27 PM~11316298
> *LIL TRUCCHA SAYS PULL UP
> 
> 
> ...


least the whitewalls are done right on this one, not like your linc..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 04:29 PM~11316316
> *least the whitewalls are done right on this one, not like your linc..
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 07:51 AM~11313002
> *PICS FROM YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 01:10 PM~11315677
> *you were drinking water though. i was drinking real beer.  you o' you drive too fast hno:  slow down your scaring me.. think you just hit a curb..    acting azz *****..
> *


if i had a bucket i wouldnt care if i curbed or wrecked it either... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 11 2008, 02:25 PM~11316274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep my little bro is doing it the right way . just trying to meet lowrider specs :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2008, 04:45 PM~11316474
> *if i had a bucket i wouldnt care if i curbed or wrecked it either... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 04:45 PM~11316478
> *:uh: nah the regal is someone elses problem now :biggrin:
> 
> yep my little bro is doing it the right way . just trying to meet lowrider specs  :cheesy:
> *


get em to work on your tires..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 02:46 PM~11316490
> *get em to work on your tires..
> *


 :uh: thats not a bad idea


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2008, 02:11 PM~11316143
> *MuscleMan
> 
> 713.974.9022
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 04:51 PM~11316539
> *:uh:
> :uh: thats not a bad idea
> *


YOU KNOW THAT HE'S NOT GOING TO WORK ON YOUR CAR..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 11 2008, 05:04 PM~11316659
> *YOU KNOW THAT HE'S NOT GOING TO WORK ON YOUR CAR..........
> *


he gonna say he dont work on fords.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2008, 03:05 PM~11316667
> *he gonna say he dont work on fords.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2008, 02:45 PM~11316474
> *if i had a bucket i wouldnt care if i curbed or wrecked it either... :biggrin:
> *


Ha...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 11 2008, 01:30 PM~11315834
> *CHALINO SANCHEZ CON BANDA ??   :biggrin:
> *


Mayne that's da good shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Da banda one is a classic.........................................guess its a tuba thing.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:17 AM~11314693
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS "SKY'S THA LIMIT"
> *


yes sir...
i need to get off my ass and work on it


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2008, 04:04 PM~11317136
> *Mayne that's da good shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Da banda one is a classic.........................................guess its a tuba thing.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2008, 03:59 PM~11317101
> *Ha...
> *


was lookin for that white sumthin sunday but i didnt see it...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2008, 04:59 PM~11317554
> *was lookin for that white sumthin sunday but i didnt see it...
> *


I aint see a drop somethin either......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2008, 05:08 PM~11317629
> *I aint see a drop somethin either......
> *


u didnt, but when u do, it wont be no mistaken, cuz its the only one in town


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 05:14 PM~11317667
> *ha
> *


safety first!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 08:51 AM~11313002
> *PICS FROM YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> ...


white undies? mayne, party like its 1999 huh? gangsta!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2008, 05:09 PM~11317638
> *u didnt, but when u do, it wont be no mistaken, cuz its the only one in town
> *


Mayne......well I got bout a month till desert dreams picanic......but na don't want to get ot mistaken wit any other ordinary lac


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 12:26 PM~11314246
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


LIL TRUUCHA REPRESENTING!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 01:17 PM~11314693
> *ALL I GOTTA SAY IS "SKY'S THA LIMIT"
> *


EL PRESIDENTE WILL BE THERE SO IT WILL BE 'BIG', EL PECADOR SHOULD BE IN THE HOP PIT AS WELL AND PURPLE STUFF. MAYNE HOLD UP.. :biggrin: WAS UP PUTO , SEEN U ROLLIN AN LA AVALANCHA!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 11 2008, 12:48 PM~11314436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PURPLE STUFF!!! :0 = MONEY MAKER.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 06:36 PM~11317379
> *yes sir...
> i need to get off my ass and work on it
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 11 2008, 05:15 PM~11317670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up bitch..aint like you gon pick up some sand paper


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 06:49 PM~11318585
> *:roflmao:
> 
> shut up bitch..aint like you gon pick up some sand paper
> *


All he gota do is rub his ashy ass hand cross the car.........it'll be da same shit...maybe even harders grit...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2008, 08:36 PM~11319883
> *All he gota do is rub his ashy ass hand cross the car.........it'll be da same shit...maybe even harders grit...
> *


****** hand like some 36 grit..take da shit down to metal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

either ya'll know that ***** TOO well, or pay too much damn attention when shakin his hand. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Devious Sixty8, *missmary72*, sic713, RAGALAC

hno: 




j/k.. wassup missmary..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 10:38 PM~11319913
> ******* hand like some 36 grit..take da shit down to metal
> *


bitch, you find my grill yet? better.. or else go steal one. caprice one will do too, dont give a fk.. nobody ever fooled anyway. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

FUCK BOTH OF U TWO BITCHEZ......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 11 2008, 08:47 PM~11320005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2008, 10:56 PM~11320813
> *i threw it away..go call paul wall..
> tell em johnny sent you.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:35 PM~11320588
> *FUCK BOTH OF U TWO BITCHEZ......
> *


WAT UP PUTO! WAT U UP TOO HOMIE? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:56 PM~11320819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something better to surport than a choho dj


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

thankx for tha support from all tha clubs and solo's that showed love! :biggrin: hopefully next eyear it gets bigger and better.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

So this smiley face day today........ :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 12 2008, 01:29 AM~11321730
> *
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:rant:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 12 2008, 08:02 AM~11322584
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'ta chido!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

aliright, my company made it official with a memo today....due to low sample count and revenues 32% below budgeted, the midyear bonuses have been cancelled. I am sure to allow for all the corporate salaries now involved to make the 6 figures. 
I am fed up and am back on Monster looking to revamp the resume'.

Anyone on here work for a company that has any openings?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 12 2008, 03:50 PM~11325794
> *aliright, my company made it official with a memo today....due to low sample count and revenues 32% below budgeted, the midyear bonuses have been cancelled. I am sure to allow for all the corporate salaries now involved to make the 6 figures.
> I am fed up and am back on Monster looking to revamp the resume'.
> 
> ...


damn, i feel that, i wish i was making 6 figures. actually doing pretty good at my job and the first thing i asked a coworker was "do they give bonuses here?" he gave me the " :uh: " look. guess he knows how much i make. 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 12 2008, 11:12 AM~11324496
> *So this smiley face day today........ :uh:
> *


either that.. or 420.. everybody smokin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 12 2008, 03:50 PM~11325794
> *aliright, my company made it official with a memo today....due to low sample count and revenues 32% below budgeted, the midyear bonuses have been cancelled. I am sure to allow for all the corporate salaries now involved to make the 6 figures.
> I am fed up and am back on Monster looking to revamp the resume'.
> 
> ...


have you ever worked with anything high tech? :uh:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 12 2008, 02:50 PM~11325794
> *aliright, my company made it official with a memo today....due to low sample count and revenues 32% below budgeted, the midyear bonuses have been cancelled. I am sure to allow for all the corporate salaries now involved to make the 6 figures.
> I am fed up and am back on Monster looking to revamp the resume'.
> 
> ...



www.jacobs.com engineering commpany i work badge office there we hire atleast 15 - 30 people per week.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

one 1/2" parker slowdown and one 1/2" parker check valve.. PM offers..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 12 2008, 03:47 PM~11325756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Spaceball & mouse with right hand?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 04:15 PM~11325984
> *one 1/2" parker slowdown and one 1/2" parker check valve.. PM offers..
> 
> 
> ...


damn even your valves have gay rainbow colors :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

taste da rainbow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2008, 04:18 PM~11325997
> *taste da rainbow
> *


you one suckin on rainbow popsicle at orange show. :uh: and those colorbands, for big boy lowriders.. you wouldnt know nothing about that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 12 2008, 04:16 PM~11325987
> *Spaceball & mouse with right hand?
> *


http://3dconnexion.com/3dmouse/spaceexplorer.php


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

six #4sae parker faucets 
*only the black steel faucets in below pic are still available*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 03:21 PM~11326023
> *six  #4sae parker faucets
> *only the black steel faucets in below pic are still available*
> 
> ...


what size?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 12 2008, 04:22 PM~11326032
> *what size?
> *


weenie #4 sae.. like pussyhair smaller fitting then 1/4"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 12 2008, 04:14 PM~11325975
> *www.jacobs.com engineering commpany i work badge office there we hire atleast 15 - 30 people per week.
> *


That's a good company.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 03:23 PM~11326043
> *weenie #4 sae.. like pussyhair smaller fitting then 1/4"
> *


 :thumbsdown: 

got any 3/8 or 1/2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 12 2008, 04:20 PM~11326014
> *http://3dconnexion.com/3dmouse/spaceexplorer.php
> *


i know what it is, just never seen anyone use both with one hand.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 12 2008, 04:29 PM~11326087
> *i know what it is, just never seen anyone use both with one hand.
> *


I use the spaceball for solidwork models & the mouse for detailing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GAS WARS in houston

http://www.click2houston.com/news/17171733/detail.html


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 12 2008, 04:31 PM~11326101
> *I use the spaceball for solidwork models & the mouse for detailing.
> *


gotcha. i keep the mouse in the right, and the spaceball in the left. hardly ever touch the keys.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 04:15 PM~11325984
> *one 1/2" parker slowdown and one 1/2" parker check valve.. PM offers..
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU HAVE 2 CHECKS????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 12 2008, 04:25 PM~11326058
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> got any 3/8 or 1/2
> *


just that one 1/2" colorband.. no faucets. but i'll see if i can score some 1/2" faucets from same guy i got my set from.  



> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 12 2008, 04:38 PM~11326159
> *DO YOU HAVE 2 CHECKS????
> *


no, otherwise i'd have said TWO instead of ONE.. dumbass mother fk'r..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 04:42 PM~11326197
> *no, otherwise i'd have said TWO instead of ONE..  dumbass mother fk'r..
> *


FAT BASTARD I JUST ASKED YOU A FUCKING QUESTION SO YOU CAN GET SOME MORE DAMN WINGS. SO FUCK YOU AND YOU DAMN CHECK AND RUSTED AS PARKERS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 12 2008, 04:46 PM~11326233
> *FAT BASTARD I JUST ASKED YOU A FUCKING QUESTION SO YOU CAN GET SOME MORE  DAMN WINGS. SO FUCK YOU AND YOU DAMN CHECK AND RUSTED AS PARKERS.
> *


match your rusted up azz bucket, gotta coordinate :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 04:48 PM~11326246
> *match your rusted up azz bucket, gotta coordinate    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND I'M SURE MINE WILL BE ROLLIN B4 YOUR HAVE THAT SHIT BUCKET 68 BACK ROLLIN............. :0


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sup sick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 02:20 PM~11326012
> *you one suckin on rainbow popsicle at orange show.    :uh:  and those colorbands, for big boy lowriders.. you wouldnt know nothing about that.
> *


it wwas good tho...
yea big fat boy lowrider


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 12 2008, 03:10 PM~11326416
> *sup sick
> *


sup... i see you got the shop cars all covered up..
i might be there later with a freak


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Impalafordo65,goofy.....post a pioc of the package j's coming out next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 12 2008, 07:21 PM~11328291
> *Impalafordo65,goofy.....post a pioc of the package j's coming out next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....
> *


better not sag your shorts around wardo anymore....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2008, 08:55 PM~11320095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 07:30 PM~11328371
> *better not sag your shorts around wardo anymore....
> *


Ha u aint lying...that ***** was bullshittin.....but he really won't bullshittin........guess babycrazy aint doing his job..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 12 2008, 07:21 PM~11328291
> *Impalafordo65,goofy.....post a pioc of the package j's coming out next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....
> *












im getting them on sunday..  they come out next friday at midnight...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

these come out this saturday...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 12 2008, 07:55 PM~11328644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam I like the white ones but hate the black ones.....fuck it think ima just get the six rings this weekend...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 12 2008, 12:11 AM~11320990
> *WAT UP PUTO! WAT U UP TOO HOMIE? :biggrin:
> *


chillin........ima put somework in on the caprice............yo boy say he wanna see me asap.....but i gotta work all this week +sat and sun......the lac is in need bad so yo boy gonna have to wait.....while he waitin tellem he need to go back through the trunk of that ford cuz what he was doin at the park *AINT GON GET IT*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 12 2008, 07:58 PM~11328669
> *these come out this saturday...
> 
> 
> ...


Yea yea yea them ones!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2008, 08:02 PM~11328718
> *chillin........ima put somework in on the caprice............yo boy say he wanna see me asap.....but i gotta work all this week +sat and sun......the lac is in need bad so yo boy gonna have to wait.....while he waitin tellem he need to go back through the trunk of that ford cuz what he was doin at the park AINT GON GET IT
> *


Ha..........was all that noise?????? Lol


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2008, 08:02 PM~11328718
> *chillin........ima put somework in on the caprice............yo boy say he wanna see me asap.....but i gotta work all this week +sat and sun......the lac is in need bad so yo boy gonna have to wait.....while he waitin tellem he need to go back through the trunk of that ford cuz what he was doin at the park AINT GON GET IT
> *


I HEARD THAT!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Aug 11 2008, 06:12 AM~11312902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just want to invite everyone to our show this Sunday.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 12 2008, 08:18 PM~11328860
> *Just want to invite everyone to our show this Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


EMPIRE WILL BE THERE........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2008, 08:02 PM~11328718
> *chillin........ima put somework in on the caprice............yo boy say he wanna see me asap.....but i gotta work all this week +sat and sun......the lac is in need bad so yo boy gonna have to wait.....while he waitin tellem he need to go back through the trunk of that ford cuz what he was doin at the park AINT GON GET IT
> *


orange lac sent em home?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 12 2008, 07:46 PM~11328523
> *Ha u aint lying...that ***** was bullshittin.....but he really won't bullshittin........guess babycrazy aint doing his job..
> *


it was a loooooong driving goin with that fool to new mexico


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 12 2008, 08:18 PM~11328860
> *Just want to invite everyone to our show this Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 08:22 PM~11328897
> *orange lac sent em home?
> *


Mayne and that ant even a "hopper"



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 08:23 PM~11328898
> *it was a loooooong driving goin with that fool to new mexico
> *


Ha I bet........can't leave them prison ways alone......betta watch it next time.....he might getcha!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 02:09 PM~11325949
> *have you ever worked with anything high tech?    :uh:
> *


lol @ that commercial


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2008, 10:30 PM~11328959
> *lol @ that commercial
> *


we're looking for someone with more experience..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 12 2008, 09:58 PM~11328669
> *these come out this saturday...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 09:58 PM~11329258
> *we're looking for someone with more experience..
> *


I know a little bit about alot of different shit, but not alot about any one particular thing.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 11 2008, 12:11 AM~11312437
> *oh wait :0
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 08:14 AM~11332006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure this is probably funny, but no speakers at work, so will have to wait til I get home :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 13 2008, 09:17 AM~11332014
> *I am sure this is probably funny, but no speakers at work, so will have to wait til I get home  :uh:
> *


no speakers at work? dont know how you can work in those conditions. no wonder you want to quit.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 08:21 AM~11332041
> *no speakers at work?    dont know how you can work in those conditions.  no wonder you want to quit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Yeah that and the bonuses being taken away. because of this being a validated PC environement, we have to validat each system once brought up to spec, we do not allow other softwares to be installed on them. Also floppy and CD drives have been removed and most have USB ports disabled to prevent users bringing in potentially infected files on their jumpdrives. All built in games have been removed, etc etc.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 13 2008, 09:27 AM~11332062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Yeah that and the bonuses being taken away.  because of this being a validated PC environement, we have to validat each system once brought up to spec, we do not allow other softwares to be installed on them.  Also floppy and CD drives have been removed and most have USB ports disabled to prevent users bringing in potentially infected files on their jumpdrives.  All built in games have been removed, etc etc.
> *


ya valio  

got to have freecell at least. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2008, 08:42 AM~11332134
> *ya valio
> 
> got to have freecell at least.  :biggrin:
> *



Nope its been removed right along with solitaire and minesweeper. It used to be really strict around here when it was a mom and pop, BUT the owners let the money flow more...always buying us food, treating us to stuff, at 5 years you get a Movado watch....2 bonuses a year, yearly raises, etc. NOW that we have been bought out, gone corporate and become part of a merger...probably wont be a 5th year watch being that this is my fifth year, midyear bonuses are officially out and our yearly xmas party+Bonus will see its last one this year. The money is tighter, but now I can work a half day and get paid all 8 hrs as long as I come in by 12:30 so there are some corporate benefits.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2008, 09:00 PM~11329277
> *:uh:
> *


wish u could...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MY BUCKET MIGHT NOT MEET LOWRIDER STANDARS BUT IS GOOD ENOUGH TO MAKE FRONT COVER ON A WELL KNOW MAGAZINE SO TOO LATE TO HATE YA BIG HEADED MOFOS > HOW EVER FITS THE SHOE WEAR IT :0 :0 








BEHIND THE SCENE MAGAZINE COOMING OUT NEXT MONTH :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

DID that other photo shoot go down or was this the one?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Dualhex02, *tito_ls*, my cutty, Lord Goofy


Check your email!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 13 2008, 07:12 AM~11331998
> *:0  :0
> *


you think!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 13 2008, 08:19 AM~11332406
> *DID that other photo shoot go down or was this the one?
> *


got another one pending for a calendar but this is for the magazine .


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 13 2008, 08:22 AM~11332429
> *you think!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 13 2008, 08:33 AM~11332497
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


que onda!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 12 2008, 10:12 PM~11328813
> *I HEARD THAT!!!!!!
> *


noumsayin......halla at me homie.....got sum game fo ya


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 13 2008, 10:13 AM~11332347
> *MY BUCKET MIGHT NOT MEET LOWRIDER STANDARS BUT IS GOOD ENOUGH TO MAKE FRONT COVER ON A WELL KNOW MAGAZINE SO TOO LATE TO HATE YA BIG HEADED MOFOS > HOW EVER FITS THE SHOE WEAR IT  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


el chingo bling?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2008, 08:36 AM~11332525
> *noumsayin......halla at me homie.....got sum game fo ya
> *


what it do!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 13 2008, 08:36 AM~11332521
> *que onda!!! :biggrin:
> *


aqui novas aver q dice la raza :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2008, 08:37 AM~11332526
> *el chingo bling?
> *


yea he came tru with the TAMALES :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 13 2008, 10:41 AM~11332551
> *yea he came tru with the TAMALES  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'ta bien


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2008, 08:43 AM~11332564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ta bonito verdad :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I knew i recognized her :scrutinize:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2008, 11:31 AM~11332879
> *I knew i recognized her  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 13 2008, 09:41 AM~11332551
> *yea he came tru with the TAMALES  :biggrin:
> *


Thats fortunate cause that shiesty ass ***** didnt even say hi or thanks to any of the peeps that brought out their rides for the video he filmed at Krome Dome. They had food for themselves. People said wassup and he just walked by with his head in the clouds or maybe up his ass where it belongs. Me callo como patada en los huevos ese buey. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2008, 11:31 AM~11332879
> *I knew i recognized her  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :barf: :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2008, 09:31 AM~11332879
> *I knew i recognized her  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 13 2008, 09:59 AM~11333111
> *Thats fortunate cause that shiesty ass ***** didnt even say hi or thanks to any of the peeps that brought out their rides for the video he filmed at Krome Dome.  They had food for themselves.  People said wassup and he just walked by with his head in the clouds or maybe up his ass where it belongs.  Me callo como patada en los huevos ese buey. :angry:
> *


well he was pretty cool with us took lots of pics with the kids and was bullshitting around .pretty cool kat on my opinion. he didnt act like that at all


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 13 2008, 11:36 AM~11333390
> *well he was pretty cool with us took lots of pics with the kids and was bullshitting around .pretty cool kat on my opinion. he didnt act like that at all
> *



maybe someone bring him down a notch and let him know wassup. Or maybe since it wasnt his video but more his and some fools from "bay area" or whatever, maybe he didnt wanna be there any more than anyone else there.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 13 2008, 10:40 AM~11333417
> *maybe someone bring him down a notch and let him know wassup. Or maybe since it wasnt his video but more his and some fools from "bay area" or whatever, maybe he didnt wanna be there any more than anyone else there.
> *


shit dont know sometimes is just not a good day but oh well. BIG SHOUT OUT TO SWANGING CUSTOMS. YOU WASS UP JOE :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 13 2008, 09:19 AM~11332412
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Dualhex02, tito_ls, my cutty, Lord Goofy
> Check your email!
> *



:thumbsup: .....got it...tried callin the flyer people, didnt answer, waiting on them 2 call back...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 13 2008, 11:59 AM~11333111
> *Thats fortunate cause that shiesty ass ***** didnt even say hi or thanks to any of the peeps that brought out their rides for the video he filmed at Krome Dome.  They had food for themselves.  People said wassup and he just walked by with his head in the clouds or maybe up his ass where it belongs.  Me callo como patada en los huevos ese buey. :angry:
> *


probably since chingo can relate to the paisa de streetshow con el gator interior, botas y sinto.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW IF A GOOD SHOP TO REBUILD MOTORS?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

fawk chingo bling :angry:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2008, 08:02 PM~11328718
> *chillin........ima put somework in on the caprice............yo boy say he wanna see me asap.....but i gotta work all this week +sat and sun......the lac is in need bad so yo boy gonna have to wait.....while he waitin tellem he need to go back through the trunk of that ford cuz what he was doin at the park AINT GON GET IT
> *


Don't worry slim trying to work on it,to many hours at work but tell u what how about at the next picnic ? And that caddy well it might not be a hopper but it sure pulled up like one. And not looking for any excuse but I was only running 7 batt see u at the dessert dreams picnic homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 13 2008, 01:23 PM~11333784
> *fawk chingo bling  :angry:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 13 2008, 10:13 AM~11332347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


groupie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 12:05 PM~11334212
> *mayne..  your car gonna be on q-vo?    congrats..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 13 2008, 11:27 AM~11333820
> *Don't worry slim trying to work on it,to many hours at work but tell u what how about at the next picnic ? And that caddy well it might not be a hopper but it sure pulled up like one. And not looking for any excuse but I was only running 7 batt  see u at the dessert dreams picnic homie
> *


 :0 :0 locos creaations SINGLE PUMPERS :0 :0 MAYNE JUST HOP IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LITTLE TRUCCHA DID A SHOP CALL ON MY LAC AND HE GOT SEVED :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 13 2008, 02:17 PM~11334310
> *LITTLE TRUCCHA DID A SHOP CALL ON MY LAC AND HE GOT SEVED  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ganchos


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2008, 11:14 AM~11333700
> *probably since chingo can relate to the paisa de streetshow con el gator interior, botas y sinto.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 13 2008, 01:23 PM~11333779
> *ANYONE KNOW IF A GOOD SHOP TO REBUILD MOTORS?
> *


DISREGARD HAVE SOMEONE TO REBUILD MOTOR........ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 07:14 AM~11332006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats actually true...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 03:33 PM~11334861
> *thats actually true...
> *


answer PM *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 01:35 PM~11334887
> *answer PM *****
> *


got my dayton eagles today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 03:43 PM~11334951
> *got my dayton eagles today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


time to get with the times and move over to zeniths. i think.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 01:44 PM~11334966
> *time to get with the times and move over to zeniths. i think.
> *


had em in 2002. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 03:53 PM~11335045
> *had em in 2002.  :uh:
> *


yeah, time to let it go.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 01:53 PM~11335053
> *yeah, time to let it go.
> *


jd has a good product i just have my preference


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2008, 04:01 PM~11335135
> *jd has a good product i just have my preference
> *


just sayin' namean..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 13 2008, 01:27 PM~11333820
> *Don't worry slim trying to work on it,to many hours at work but tell u what how about at the next picnic ? And that caddy well it might not be a hopper but it sure pulled up like one. And not looking for any excuse but I was only running 7 batt  see u at the dessert dreams picnic homie
> *


the cadi is only runnin 7 batteries too.....but i guess i'll see u then also....heres a tip to help ya out............. the ass end of that car is to saggy the back bounce dosen't help any.......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yall stay up....its quittin time.

das wassup.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where you at slim.. time to go put in work on skys the limit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 03:20 PM~11335845
> *where you at slim.. time to go put in work on skys the limit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 13 2008, 03:21 PM~11335855
> *:uh:
> *


you wanna come help..
i can use you a dust blower..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 03:39 PM~11335990
> *you wanna come help..
> i can use you a dust blower..
> *


naw ill pass...slim got u :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 13 2008, 03:41 PM~11336010
> *naw ill pass...slim got u  :0
> *


probaly does..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 03:50 PM~11336066
> *probaly does..
> *


*** :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 13 2008, 03:51 PM~11336071
> ****  :uh:
> *


slut :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

coming soon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 06:09 PM~11336220
> *coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


suppose to fix the rust then paint.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 13 2008, 04:03 PM~11336160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 04:17 PM~11336278
> *suppose to fix the rust then paint.
> *


who said the car is painted.. im workin on a panel at a time..

i should as you about the rust you got on your car..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 06:24 PM~11336326
> *who said the car is painted.. im workin on a panel at a time..
> 
> i should as you about the rust you got on your car..
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 13 2008, 04:28 PM~11336354
> *:0
> *


troublemaker


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 13 2008, 06:30 PM~11336382
> *troublemaker
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 13 2008, 04:37 PM~11336444
> *:0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 06:24 PM~11336326
> *who said the car is painted.. im workin on a panel at a time..
> 
> i should as you about the rust you got on your car..
> *


oh, looked like your usual finished product.. my bad.  


and my car rust free!! just wish i had one of those cool crooked license plates. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 05:17 PM~11336758
> *oh, looked like your usual finished product.. my bad.
> and my car rust free!!  just wish i had one of those cool crooked license plates.  :angry:
> *


you wish can be granted..
bitch dont you got rust coming through your paint.. on the hood or trunk..


ha you got jokes..
ill show you a finished product..

shinny enough for your "are you hot trannys to do there makeup in"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 08:16 PM~11337172
> *you wish can be granted..
> bitch dont you got rust coming through your paint.. on the hood or trunk..
> ha you got jokes..
> ...


oh yeah, hood. forgot. :angry: 

and fk you, you dont know how to do anything gloosy. thought you painting rat rods!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 13 2008, 08:22 AM~11332429
> *you think!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


NO HARD FEELINGZ HOMMI JUST KNOW WHAT I SAW ..........


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2008, 06:56 PM~11337526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAAAAAAAA U GOT THAT RIGHT :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11337603
> *HAAAAAAAA U GOT THAT RIGHT :uh:
> *


all for the love of $$$$  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 06:36 PM~11337337
> *oh yeah, hood.  forgot.    :angry:
> 
> and fk you, you dont know how to do anything gloosy.    thought you painting rat rods!!
> *


exactly..rusty hood rat..

i guess you never seen my car painted.. 
you only saw it with the nascar muffler.. and flat black..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2008, 06:56 PM~11337526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Betta wake up sucka! New job wearing ya ass out hu?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 09:15 PM~11337688
> *exactly..rusty hood rat..
> 
> i guess you never seen my car painted..
> ...


and when it looked like twoface, only half of it painted.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 07:35 PM~11337889
> *and when it looked like twoface, only half of it painted.
> *


ha.. should see it now.. aint no clean paint left on that bitch..
:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 09:43 PM~11337976
> *ha.. should see it now.. aint no clean paint left on that bitch..
> :angry:
> *


never was


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Devious Sixty8, *MsDani*, chevylo97, ChocolateThriller


uh oh hno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 07:50 PM~11338058
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Devious Sixty8, MsDani, chevylo97, ChocolateThriller
> uh oh  hno:
> *


pussy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11338326
> *pussy
> *


sup dave


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 13 2008, 08:18 PM~11338330
> *sup dave
> *


nothing chillin 
wat up in BC?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 13 2008, 10:17 PM~11338326
> *pussy
> *


for that your buying drinks sat.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 13 2008, 10:23 PM~11338373
> *nothing chillin
> wat up in BC?
> *


jus workin on our buckets! :biggrin: 

and stayin out of the rain :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 07:47 PM~11338032
> *never was
> *


thats what you think..
my primer is shinnier than your 68 is..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just want to invite everyone to our show this Sunday.


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 13 2008, 08:22 AM~11332429
> *you think!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


YEAH I DO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 13 2008, 08:43 PM~11338597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there ! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 13 2008, 08:58 PM~11338767
> *
> ill be there ! :biggrin:
> *


See you there. I will have my chipper ready to hop.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 12 2008, 10:02 PM~11328718
> *chillin........ima put somework in on the caprice............yo boy say he wanna see me asap.....but i gotta work all this week +sat and sun......the lac is in need bad so yo boy gonna have to wait.....while he waitin tellem he need to go back through the trunk of that ford cuz what he was doin at the park AINT GON GET IT
> *


que rollo slim. not to hate slim but my homie carlos is going to make that ford work real soon..... I know what a FORD can do I had a town car before..!! so its gonna be good.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 13 2008, 09:01 PM~11338816
> *See you there. I will have my chipper ready to hop.
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 13 2008, 10:46 PM~11338628
> *Just want to invite everyone to our show this Sunday.
> 
> 
> ...


what are the CASH prices for tha HOP? :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lady_Ace, *swangincustoms, 2000 TOWNCAR*, KRAZYTOYZ
Wut it ACES :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 13 2008, 09:07 PM~11338894
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lady_Ace, swangincustoms, 2000 TOWNCAR, KRAZYTOYZ
> Wut it ACES :biggrin:
> *


  
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 13 2008, 09:07 PM~11338894
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lady_Ace, swangincustoms, 2000 TOWNCAR, KRAZYTOYZ
> Wut it ACES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 13 2008, 09:09 PM~11338926
> *
> *


I SEE U PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2008, 06:56 PM~11337526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: itz bout that time


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 13 2008, 09:10 PM~11338949
> *I SEE U PUTO :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 13 2008, 09:05 PM~11338869
> *what are the CASH prices for tha HOP? :biggrin:
> *


I will let you know on Saturday.


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 13 2008, 09:12 PM~11338982
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Joe see you at the Show this Sunday.


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 13 2008, 09:17 PM~11339026
> *  Joe see you at the Show this Sunday.
> *


FO SHO JUAN :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 13 2008, 09:18 PM~11339034
> *FO SHO JUAN :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


We will have your booth reserved and free food for vendors. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 13 2008, 09:01 PM~11338816
> *See you there. I will have my chipper ready to hop.
> *


ill be there, but the bike wont..

got a womens benifit to do.. and they having a car and bike show..
so it will be there..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

whats new :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 13 2008, 09:26 PM~11339114
> *whats new :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 13 2008, 11:31 PM~11339186
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I saw your car in the photshots did you take a pic with chingo bling too :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 13 2008, 09:33 PM~11339199
> *I saw your car in the photshots did you take a pic with chingo bling too :biggrin:
> *


NO I 4 GOT MY AIRBOTAS :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 13 2008, 11:34 PM~11339221
> *NO I 4 GOT MY AIRBOTAS :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: I am an official College student today :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 13 2008, 11:19 PM~11339043
> *We will have your booth reserved and free food for vendors. :biggrin:
> *


:uh: fk it then imma bring my own hot wings dammit, and dont be asking me for none. :nono:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ey Sic how long it took to finish the El Camino


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 13 2008, 10:41 PM~11339818
> *Ey Sic how long it took to finish the El Camino
> *


its not done.. but ive had it for an yr..
the last 6 months ive done ingine swap,interior and paint..

about re paint it again..


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 13 2008, 09:04 PM~11338847
> *que rollo slim. not to hate slim but my homie carlos is going to make that ford work real soon..... I know what a FORD can do I had a town car before..!! so its gonna be good.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 12:23 AM~11340084
> *its not done.. but ive had it for an yr..
> the last 6 months ive done ingine swap,interior and paint..
> 
> ...


Was it a rustbucket at first


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 13 2008, 11:17 PM~11339026
> *  Joe see you at the Show this Sunday.
> *


ok, well let me know cause i have a couple of hoppers lined up ready to hop! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 06:08 AM~11340959
> *ok, well let me know cause i have a couple of hoppers lined up ready to hop! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2008, 11:23 PM~11340084
> *its not done.. but ive had it for an yr..
> the last 6 months ive done ingine swap,interior and paint..
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 07:50 AM~11341094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAME A LONG WAY THOUGH.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 10:13 AM~11341603
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2008, 03:44 PM~11334966
> *time to get with the times and move over to zeniths. i think.
> *


 :uh: true ogs roll ds


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 09:13 AM~11341603
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue: Lol! 

Oh and that pic you sent of ole girl never came thru. :I:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 11:44 AM~11342173
> *
> *


YOU READY TO PUT IN WORK. FOUND THE WORK SUIT YOU WANTED........ :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 14 2008, 10:22 AM~11342524
> *YOU READY TO PUT IN WORK. FOUND THE WORK SUIT YOU WANTED........ :angry:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2008, 07:23 AM~11341281
> *CAME A LONG WAY THOUGH.
> *


yea.. i was thinking the same..
i remember the day i drove it home.. it was raining.. i was fish tailing that hoe every corner


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2008, 11:10 AM~11341940
> *:tongue: Lol!
> 
> Oh and that pic you sent of ole girl never came thru. :I:
> *


hmm o well.. it was nudie anyway.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:
















:uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 12:23 PM~11342532
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN READY........ I'LL EVEN THROW IN A PAIR OF CHUCKS SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO WEAR YOUR SPECIAL EDITION MR CALI'S.......... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 14 2008, 01:09 PM~11342907
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

police chase on channel 13


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 14 2008, 11:09 AM~11342908
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN READY........ I'LL EVEN THROW IN A PAIR OF CHUCKS SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO WEAR YOUR SPECIAL EDITION MR CALI'S.......... :0
> *


 :0 size 11 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow did u get my pm??? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. he hit parked car got out to run and cop smashed right into his ass! funny stuff


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 01:31 PM~11343111
> *police chase on channel 13
> *


snitch!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 01:33 PM~11343126
> *:0 size 11 :biggrin:
> *


 

I'LL MAKE SURE TO HAVE IT READY FOR YOU IN A BLUE BAG.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2008, 01:55 PM~11343344
> *snitch!
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 14 2008, 11:55 AM~11343348
> *
> 
> I'LL MAKE SURE TO HAVE IT READY FOR YOU IN A BLUE BAG.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 13 2008, 06:57 PM~11337538
> *NO HARD FEELINGZ HOMMI JUST KNOW WHAT I SAW ..........
> *


i know!! :biggrin: i can play :thumbsup: i hope not to here no exuses later :nono: :0 :0 i just want to hop


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2008, 12:55 PM~11343344
> *snitch!
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 13 2008, 08:57 PM~11338750
> *YEAH I DO
> *


will see :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 02:09 PM~11343486
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 14 2008, 01:19 PM~11344152
> *:rant:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2008, 03:42 PM~11344348
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 14 2008, 02:16 PM~11344616
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 03:54 PM~11344459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 got some 14" chinaz that'll match that paint.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 13 2008, 11:04 PM~11338847
> *que rollo slim. not to hate slim but my homie carlos is going to make that ford work real soon..... I know what a FORD can do I had a town car before..!! so its gonna be good.. :biggrin:
> *


well you two got a lot of work to do.....make it do what it do.....looooooooooooooooooocccccccccoooooooooooooooooossssssssssssss


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 02:34 PM~11344784
> * got some 14" chinaz that'll match that paint..    :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 04:41 PM~11344855
> *well you two got a lot of work to do.....make it do what it do.....looooooooooooooooooocccccccccoooooooooooooooooossssssssssssss
> *


If you say so Slimy!!!! How about I we nose up PURPLE STUFF against that LAC this sunday at Krazy Toys show? what it do! Let me know if your boy is ready to get some.....NOW THATS A LOCOS THING THERE BIG HOMIE!!!!!! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 02:57 PM~11345016
> *
> If you say so Slimy!!!! How about I we nose up PURPLE STUFF against that LAC this sunday at Krazy Toys show? what it do! Let me know if your boy is ready to get some.....NOW THATS A LOCOS THING THERE BIG HOMIE!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 03:54 PM~11344459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAT UP SIC, I SEE U SPRAYED THAT CUTTY...LOOKS CLEAN AND PLUS THATS ONE MORE LOW LOW ON THA STREETS..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 02:33 PM~11343720
> *i know!! :biggrin: i can play :thumbsup: i hope not to here no exuses later  :nono:  :0  :0 i just want to hop
> *


AMEN!!! GOT ALOT OF STREET CREDITS! KEEP ON HOPPING HOMIE..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 02:57 PM~11345016
> *
> If you say so Slimy!!!! How about I we nose up PURPLE STUFF against that LAC this sunday at Krazy Toys show? what it do! Let me know if your boy is ready to get some.....NOW THATS A LOCOS THING THERE BIG HOMIE!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMMM IT BOY Y DONT WE JUST PUT IN SUM WORK ON THE UP COMMING RIDEZ :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU KNOW WE DONT TALK BOUT IT WE BE BOUT IT


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 02:57 PM~11345016
> *
> If you say so Slimy!!!! How about I we nose up PURPLE STUFF against that LAC this sunday at Krazy Toys show? what it do! Let me know if your boy is ready to get some.....NOW THATS A LOCOS THING THERE BIG HOMIE!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 14 2008, 03:16 PM~11345182
> *YOU KNOW WE DONT TALK BOUT IT WE BE BOUT IT
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 02:59 PM~11345037
> *WAT UP SIC, I SEE U SPRAYED THAT CUTTY...LOOKS CLEAN AND PLUS THATS ONE MORE LOW LOW ON THA STREETS..
> *


yes it is.. but it aint done yet.. :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 05:34 PM~11345352
> *yes it is.. but it aint done yet.. :0
> *


still needs crooked pinstripes huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 02:57 PM~11345016
> *
> If you say so Slimy!!!! How about I we nose up PURPLE STUFF against that LAC this sunday at Krazy Toys show? what it do! Let me know if your boy is ready to get some.....NOW THATS A LOCOS THING THERE BIG HOMIE!!!!!! :0
> *


yo my homeboy dont get on layitlow so he wanted me to post for him, he said take the weight out the trunk first then lets do it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 04:06 PM~11345622
> *still needs crooked pinstripes huh?
> *


yea.. and matchin patterns


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 06:11 PM~11345652
> *yo my homeboy dont get on layitlow so he wanted me to post for him, he said take the weight out the trunk first then lets do it.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 06:11 PM~11345652
> *yo my homeboy dont get on layitlow so he wanted me to post for him, he said take the weight out the trunk first then lets do it.
> *


 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

quote=sic713,Aug 14 2008, 06:24 PM~11345750]
yea.. and matchin patterns
[/quote]
:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2008, 06:24 PM~11345750
> *yea.. and matchin patterns
> *


looks good as/is.. i'd say keep it suttle. however you spell it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 04:11 PM~11345652
> *yo my homeboy dont get on layitlow so he wanted me to post for him, he said take the weight out the trunk first then lets do it.
> *


Mayne ***** said taka all da dead bodies out the trunk first.....





































Fuck it even it out just put babycrazy and big pimp in da lac that should be bout da same.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this finna get good..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 05:05 PM~11346092
> *this finna get good..
> 
> 
> ...


X2222 been to quite in this bitch lately.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 07:05 PM~11346092
> *this finna get good..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2008, 07:24 PM~11346253
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 04:11 PM~11345652
> *yo my homeboy dont get on layitlow so he wanted me to post for him, he said take the weight out the trunk first then lets do it.
> *


weight ???????? LMAO :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HERE ARE THE WINNERS AT THE BONAFIDE & EMPIRE 08 UNITY PICNIC


WINNERS OF BEST TRUCK AND BEST BIKE FROM LATIN IMAGE CC









WINNER OF BEST CAR MICK FROM INDIVIUALS CC









THE HOPPERS AT THE PICNIC









WINNER OF THE TIRE TOSS FROM KRAZY TOYZ









LATIN IMAGE CC THE TUG-O-WAR CHAMPIONS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2008, 08:42 PM~11346904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heffa ugly


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 04:57 PM~11345016
> *
> If you say so Slimy!!!! How about I we nose up PURPLE STUFF against that LAC this sunday at Krazy Toys show? what it do! Let me know if your boy is ready to get some.....NOW THATS A LOCOS THING THERE BIG HOMIE!!!!!! :0
> *


its up to him.....all i know is that car tags bumperrrrr......its just that only one person knows how to get it there an he is m.i.a most of the time......so if hes in town you'll get your wish.....if he not dont count on that car being there.......its not a hopper.......was just showin people it dont just look good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 14 2008, 04:40 PM~11345871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm... my dick is hard now.. :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

1961 biscayne for sale

My Webpage


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11346904
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 14 2008, 09:51 PM~11347540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first 4 doors now a biscayne.. you never gonna get it right huh? :uh: those are parts cars.. dumbass!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 09:51 PM~11347540
> *its up to him.....all i know is that car tags bumperrrrr......its just that only one person knows how to get it there an he is m.i.a most of the time......so if hes in town you'll get your wish.....if he not dont count on that car being there.......its not a hopper.......was just showin people it dont just look good
> *


I know homie! BUT U KNOW I AINT SCARED AND PLUS LOW INC IS LOCOS!!! got his back anytime.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 14 2008, 05:16 PM~11345182
> *:0  :0  :0 DAMMM IT BOY Y DONT WE JUST PUT IN SUM WORK ON THE UP COMMING RIDEZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU KNOW WE DONT TALK BOUT IT WE BE BOUT IT
> *


easy there COWBOY! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 10:26 PM~11347929
> *I know homie! BUT U KNOW I AINT SCARED AND PLUS LOW INC IS LOCOS!!! got his back anytime.... :biggrin:
> *


and thats cool cuz he gonna need ya......the crown vic needs ya.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 06:11 PM~11345652
> *yo my homeboy dont get on layitlow so he wanted me to post for him, he said take the weight out the trunk first then lets do it.
> *


IF HE DONT WANT TO SEE HIS DOUBLE PUMP CADDY GET BEAT BY A SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTS. THEN I UNDERSTAND HOMIE, BELIVE ME HOMIE HE WONT BE THE FIRST DOUBLE PUMP I DONE BEAT WITH A SINGLE!!!! AND I HAVE ALOT OF WITNESSES HERE...  :biggrin: BUT IF HE LIKE TO MAKE HIS CADDY A SINGLE 8 BATTS. AND BRING IT IN THE HOP PIT FOR LOS MAGNIFICOS, I'LL HAVE A SINGLE 4 DOOR HOPPER TO NOSE THEM UP!!!! OR PURPLE STUFF IS READY FOR A HOUSE CALL, LET ME KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE!!!! CADDY IS CLEAN THOUGH THATS FOR SURE!  IM READY TO BREAK SOMETHING THIS WEEKEND...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 14 2008, 05:16 PM~11345182
> *:0  :0  :0 DAMMM IT BOY Y DONT WE JUST PUT IN SUM WORK ON THE UP COMMING RIDEZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU KNOW WE DONT TALK BOUT IT WE BE BOUT IT
> *


show em the gator seats.. show em the gators! they don't know nothing about that!!  







:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 10:36 PM~11348040
> *and thats cool cuz he gonna need ya......the crown vic needs ya.....
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 06:58 PM~11346030
> *Mayne ***** said taka all da dead bodies out the trunk first.....
> Fuck it even it out just put babycrazy and big pimp in da lac that should be bout da same.......
> *


 HEY HOMIE UR STILL ON TIME OUT! GET BACK TO UR CORNER AND STAY THERE TILL U BRING OUT UR CADDY, THAT SHIT U PULLED THE OTHER DAY WAS A JOKE!!! SO NO CHEERING FOR U HOMIE....
:buttkick: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 10:36 PM~11348040
> *and thats cool cuz he gonna need ya......the crown vic needs ya.....
> *


 IT ALL TAKES TIME, U SHOULD KNOW HOW THAT GOES..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 10:43 PM~11348109
> *:0
> *


THATS HOW PEOPLE GONNA LOOK WHEN LOCOS GET DONE WITH THE CROWN VIC! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 14 2008, 10:45 PM~11348127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be like "mayne, cops hittin bumpa.. gangsta"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 10:47 PM~11348153
> *IT ALL TAKES TIME, U SHOULD KNOW HOW THAT GOES..
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LIL I LOVE IT, THE RIGHT SPOT TO HEAT UP THA SPOT.....BUT U BEST HAVE SOMETHING TO BACK U UP, HOP THEM FUCKIN CARS TILL THEY BREAK!!! LOCOS CAN DO THAT....   PULL UP OR SHUT UP! :nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 10:52 PM~11348205
> *
> *


MY *****!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 10:25 PM~11347912
> *:0
> first 4 doors now a biscayne..  you never gonna get it right huh?    :uh:  those are parts cars..  dumbass!!
> *


coming from the guy that wishes his caprice was an ss impala


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 08:45 PM~11348127
> *HEY HOMIE UR STILL ON TIME OUT! GET BACK TO UR CORNER AND STAY THERE TILL U BRING OUT UR CADDY, THAT SHIT U PULLED THE OTHER DAY WAS A JOKE!!! SO NO CHEERING FOR U HOMIE....
> :buttkick:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


Ha time out???? Estas loco buey!!!!!! Lol.....I'm just sittin back peepin game dats all......but by the look of it somebody needs to put that crown vic on time out for violation..........too much ass in the trunk makin it sag...look like it had a bad botox shot....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11348282
> *coming from the guy that wishes his caprice was an ss impala
> *


snitch!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 11:00 PM~11348292
> *Ha time out???? Estas loco buey!!!!!! Lol.....I'm just sittin back peepin game dats all......but by the look of it somebody needs to put that crown vic on time out for violation..........too much ass in the trunk makin it sag...look like it had a bad botox shot....
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh and that wasn't no joke I pulled ...not my fault homie aint show up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 10:51 PM~11348194
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ***** said time out!!
> gonna be like "mayne, cops hittin bumpa..  gangsta"
> *


 WHAT U GONNA DO WHEN THEY COME FOR YOU!!! :biggrin:  DEVIOUS U JUST GOT UR SELF ANOTHER STREET CREDIT....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 04:11 PM~11345652
> *yo my homeboy dont get on layitlow so he wanted me to post for him, he said take the weight out the trunk first then lets do it.
> *


here it is tha main shit {weight} :buttkick: does he want to hop or not!!! :0 or is it that hard to answer


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11348337
> *Oh and that wasn't no joke I pulled ...not my fault homie aint show up
> *


MARK SAID HE DIDNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT! :uh: 
:dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:07 PM~11348359
> *here it is tha main shit {weight}  :buttkick: does he want to hop or not!!! :0  or is it that hard to answer
> *


well i can answer that no he dosent.....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 07:51 PM~11347540
> *its up to him.....all i know is that car tags bumperrrrr......its just that only one person knows how to get it there an he is m.i.a most of the time......so if hes in town you'll get your wish.....if he not dont count on that car being there.......its not a hopper.......was just showin people it dont just look good
> *


YOU'RE CAR -YOU'RE SWITCH- YOU'RE HAND :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 11:00 PM~11348292
> *Ha time out???? Estas loco buey!!!!!! Lol.....I'm just sittin back peepin game dats all......but by the look of it somebody needs to put that crown vic on time out for violation..........too much ass in the trunk makin it sag...look like it had a bad botox shot....
> *


DONT SEE U ROLLING YET HOMIE. TILL THEN UR UNDER COVER!! DONT HATE ON HOMEBOY FOR TRYING, GOT TO DO WHAT IT TAKES...  :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 08:26 PM~11347929
> *I know homie! BUT U KNOW I AINT SCARED AND PLUS LOW INC IS LOCOS!!! got his back anytime.... :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE!!!!! :wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:07 PM~11348359
> *here it is tha main shit {weight}  :buttkick: does he want to hop or not!!! :0  or is it that hard to answer
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 08:55 PM~11348244
> *LIL I LOVE IT, THE RIGHT SPOT TO HEAT UP THA SPOT.....BUT U BEST HAVE SOMETHING TO BACK U UP, HOP THEM FUCKIN CARS TILL THEY BREAK!!! LOCOS CAN DO THAT....    PULL UP OR SHUT UP! :nicoderm:
> *


EBUEY ITS PULL UP OR SHUT THA FUCK UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' friendly azz ******.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 14 2008, 06:42 PM~11346904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAYNE TELL THAT GIRL ILL LAY IT DOWN LIKE A SET OF DOMINOES


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11348377
> *well i can answer that no he dosent.....
> *


NO ONE SAID ANYTHING WHEN PEOPLE PULL UP!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11348093
> *IF HE DONT WANT TO SEE HIS DOUBLE PUMP CADDY GET BEAT BY A SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTS. THEN I UNDERSTAND HOMIE, BELIVE ME HOMIE HE WONT BE THE FIRST DOUBLE PUMP I DONE BEAT WITH A SINGLE!!!! AND I HAVE ALOT OF WITNESSES HERE...   :biggrin: BUT IF HE LIKE TO MAKE HIS CADDY A SINGLE 8 BATTS. AND BRING IT IN THE HOP PIT FOR LOS MAGNIFICOS, I'LL HAVE A SINGLE 4 DOOR HOPPER TO NOSE THEM UP!!!! OR PURPLE STUFF IS READY FOR A HOUSE CALL, LET ME KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE!!!! CADDY IS CLEAN THOUGH THATS FOR SURE!   IM READY TO BREAK SOMETHING THIS WEEKEND...
> *


AND ITS A DOUBLE??????
:buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:11 PM~11348396
> *SAME HERE!!!!! :wave:
> *


THAT SOME CRAZY SHIT THERE HOMIE, WHO ELSE CAN SAY FUCK IT LETS HOP!!! VERY FEW PEOPLE, GOT TO BE LOCO TO DO THIS! BREAK IT, FIX IT, AND KEEP ON HOPPIN..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 09:07 PM~11348360
> *MARK SAID HE DIDNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT! :uh:
> :dunno:
> *


Hey I aint got lie.....but hey das him let em do wat he does ya dig.............


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11348377
> *well i can answer that no he dosent.....
> *


FIRST THEY ASK AND THEN THEY DONT WANT???  :roflmao: :0


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 08:36 PM~11348040
> *and thats cool cuz he gonna need ya......the crown vic needs ya.....
> *


Man slim I can't wait so you can see that FORD emblem going past that chevy and that LOCOS plaque in your eyes :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:12 PM~11348413
> *EBUEY ITS PULL UP OR SHUT THA FUCK UP!!!!!!!!
> *


 I CAN FEEL THA HEAT IN HERE, THERE PLANNING A COME BACK! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11348452
> *THAT SOME CRAZY SHIT THERE HOMIE, WHO ELSE CAN SAY FUCK IT LETS HOP!!! VERY FEW PEOPLE, GOT TO BE LOCO TO DO THIS! BREAK IT, FIX IT, AND KEEP ON HOPPIN..
> *


SAY WE DO THIS FOR FUN :biggrin: BUT I'LL BE DAM IF THEY SAY THEY GOT ME!! :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:12 PM~11348413
> *EBUEY ITS PULL UP OR SHUT THA FUCK UP!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 12:36 PM~11343757
> *will see :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 hno: :nono:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 11:16 PM~11348461
> *Hey I aint got lie.....but hey das him let em do wat he does ya dig.............
> *


  PURO ROLLO NO TE ME AGUITES..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 09:19 PM~11348480
> *I CAN FEEL THA HEAT IN HERE, THERE PLANNING A COME BACK!  :biggrin:
> *


DO YOU REALLY THINK THERE WILL BE A COME BACK
??? hno: :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11348093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think he calls it a hopper. it just do what it do. i dont know im not into this hopping shit, but i thought u guys said no excuses, only thing that matters is inches? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Devious Sixty8, my cutty, LOW_INC, h-town team 84 caddy, Homer Pimpson, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, swangincustoms, lone star, RAGALAC, ChocolateThriller


full house


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 14 2008, 11:18 PM~11348473
> *Man slim I can't wait so you can see that FORD emblem going past that  chevy and that LOCOS plaque in your eyes  :biggrin:
> *


ha......... damn that musta been a bad ass day dream....wake up homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

11 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, Devious Sixty8, BAYTOWNSLC, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, swangincustoms, lone star, Homer Pimpson, my cutty, LOW_INC, RAGALAC, ChocolateThriller """""FULL FUCKIN HOUSE''''''

GET READY TO FOR THEM SHIT TALKERS!!! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 09:11 PM~11348400
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!
> *


THIS PEOPLE AINT RIGHT IN THA HEAD :loco:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11348464
> *FIRST THEY ASK AND THEN THEY DONT WANT???   :roflmao:  :0
> *


whoa noone asked for shit...tony asked offer declined by me if he wants to hop thats up to him


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11348510
> *its all good but i dont think he is gonna rework the setup just to do that.  i think he got his point across on that crown vic that tried to do whatever it tried to do on him. clean paint, clean interior, chromed out. and still hit higher. so no need to go breaking cars  :biggrin:
> i dont think he calls it a hopper. it just do what it do.  i dont know im not into this hopping shit, but i thought u guys said no excuses, only thing that matters is inches?  :biggrin:
> *


YOU'RE RIGHT ON THAT!! SO LETS ALL HAVE A LITTLE FUN???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:25 PM~11348541
> *YOU'RE RIGHT ON THAT!! SO LETS ALL HAVE A LITTLE FUN???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 09:23 PM~11348530
> *whoa noone asked for shit...tony asked offer declined by me if he wants to hop thats up to him
> *


FUN HOP JUST SOME FUN HOP!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. all i know is, i hear ya'll all betta watch out for this ***** with a fastback finna bust out.. hear rear of frame weighted down with hot wing bones. i could be wrong, but just sayin thats what i hear.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2008, 09:27 PM~11348563
> *mayne.. all i know  is, i hear ya'll all betta watch out for this ***** with a fastback finna bust out..    hear rear of frame weighted down with chicken bones.      i could be wrong, but just sayin thats what i hear.
> *


THEM THEM DO WHAT THEY GOT TO DO!! :biggrin: ASLONG THEY COME AND HOP!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 11:21 PM~11348510
> *its all good but i dont think he is gonna rework the setup just to do that.  i think he got his point across on that crown vic that tried to do whatever it tried to do on him. clean paint, clean interior, chromed out. and still hit higher. so no need to go breaking cars  :biggrin:
> i dont think he calls it a hopper. it just do what it do.  i dont know im not into this hopping shit, but i thought u guys said no excuses, only thing that matters is inches?  :biggrin:
> *


IF ITS BECAUSE THE CROME, LET ME KNOW SO I CAN TAKE THE CAR TO STREET SHOW'S SHOP AND PUT THE CAR ON THA LIFT AND PULL THE SUSPENSION OFF AND GET IT CROMED!! SHOULDNT BE MUCH TROUBLE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN DO IT THIS WEEKEND SINCE IM NOT WORKIN ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11348577
> *IF ITS BECAUSE THE CROME, LET ME KNOW SO I CAN TAKE THE CAR TO STREET SHOW'S SHOP AND PUT THE CAR ON THA LIFT AND PULL THE SUSPENSION OFF AND GET IT CROMED!! SHOULDNT BE MUCH TROUBLE LET ME KNOW SO I CAN DO IT THIS WEEKEND SINCE IM NOT WORKIN ...
> *


Mayne...chrome undies ona car wit blown headgaskets throwing up mud?????? Think prioritys a lil backwards.....que no??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:25 PM~11348541
> *YOU'RE RIGHT ON THAT!! SO LETS ALL HAVE A LITTLE FUN???
> *


im hopin cuz i dont mind breakin shit.......cost them more to fix...so u wont see them hoppin offten


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 09:00 PM~11348292
> *Ha time out???? Estas loco buey!!!!!! Lol.....I'm just sittin back peepin game dats all......but by the look of it somebody needs to put that crown vic on time out for violation..........too much ass in the trunk makin it sag...look like it had a bad botox shot....
> *


Say homie I don't now who u are but I swear I just read that my boy tony put u on TIME OUT so do as ur told, sit in your corner, and let us "with a car" do the talking. And before u talk about my crown vic pull ur piece of shit out because I always hear ur in ur moms car at least I drive mine


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11348604
> *im hopin cuz i dont mind breakin shit.......cost them more to fix...so u wont see them hoppin offten
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11348604
> *im hopin cuz i dont mind breakin shit.......cost them more to fix...so u wont see them hoppin offten
> *


SO IF THEY CALL ANYONE OUT AND THEY DONT HOP WHAT DOES IT MEAN


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 09:36 PM~11348626
> *SO IF THEY CALL ANYONE OUT AND THEY DONT HOP WHAT DOES IT MEAN
> *


house call
:thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11348610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR IS CLEAN :biggrin: 
:yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 11:32 PM~11348595
> *Mayne...chrome undies ona car wit blown headgaskets throwing up mud?????? Think prioritys a lil backwards.....que no??
> *


SORRY HOMIE I MUST OF LOST U THERE, I SAID 4 DOOR CAR SO NO ONE SAYS THAT ITS NOT FAIR....I UNDERSTAND HOMIE ITS NOT UR FAULT THAT I HAVE SO MANY CARS IT MY FAULT, UR EXCUSES...... :biggrin: I WAS TALKIN BOUT MY TOWN CAR, IT IS GOING TO BE A HOPPER IN CASE U DIDNT KNOW HOMIE......OH JUST TO LET U KNOW I ALREADY HAVE ANOTHER ENGINE FOR PURPLE STUFF BUT GOT TO REINFORCE IT FIRST..... THOUGH U KNEW LOCOS.  :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 14 2008, 09:37 PM~11348640
> *house call
> :thumbsup:
> *


ON WHO??? hno: hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11348609
> *Say homie I don't now who u are but I swear I just read that my boy tony put u on TIME OUT so do as ur told, sit in your corner, and let us "with a car" do the talking. And before u talk about my crown vic pull ur piece of shit out because I always hear ur in ur moms car at least I drive mine
> *


ahhhhhh owned lmao ***** said your mamas car. say it aint so noe


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 14 2008, 11:37 PM~11348640
> *house call
> :thumbsup:
> *


AMEN!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 11:33 PM~11348604
> *im hopin cuz i dont mind breakin shit.......cost them more to fix...so u wont see them hoppin offten
> *


but know when u see that "INDIVIDUALS" plauqe on any one of them chrome out muthafuckas and its in the pit......then its a hopper and its sum bad news :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 09:38 PM~11348648
> *ON WHO??? hno:  hno:
> *


who ever just hop fun :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 14 2008, 11:33 PM~11348609
> *Say homie I don't now who u are but I swear I just read that my boy tony put u on TIME OUT so do as ur told, sit in your corner, and let us "with a car" do the talking. And before u talk about my crown vic pull ur piece of shit out because I always hear ur in ur moms car at least I drive mine
> *


CALMADO HOMIE, SETTLE THIS IN THE PIT!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11348664
> *but know when u see that "INDIVIDUALS" plauqe on any one of them chrome out muthafuckas and its in the pit......then its a hopper and its sum bad news :biggrin:
> *


SO ITS AN H-TOWN CAR OR NOT???


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11348665
> *who ever just hop fun :0
> *


SHIT I DO!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:36 PM~11348626
> *SO IF THEY CALL ANYONE OUT AND THEY DONT HOP WHAT DOES IT MEAN
> *


i called sumone out actually some one called me out........i plan on showin up.......so what u talmbout......edwardo didnt call anyone out car cost to much to fix


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 09:43 PM~11348694
> *i called sumone out actually some one called me out........i plan on showin up.......so what u talmbout......edwardo didnt call anyone out car cost to much to fix
> *


MY BAD!!!! :banghead:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 09:43 PM~11348692
> *SHIT I DO!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


lets all do this shit :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:42 PM~11348684
> *SO ITS AN H-TOWN CAR OR NOT???
> *


what diffrence dose it make........i thought you ****** said only thing that matters is inches


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 11:40 PM~11348664
> *but know when u see that "INDIVIDUALS" plauqe on any one of them chrome out muthafuckas and its in the pit......then its a hopper and its sum bad news :biggrin:
> *


 NOT HAPPENING IN HOUSTON YET SLIM BUT I KNOW INDIVIDUALS BE DOIN IT BIG, BUT AT THA HOP, IN HOUSTON, I DONT KNOW!!! SLIM DO U KNOW WHOS BUILT AND OWNED THE MOST STREET HOPPERS IN HOUSTON? :biggrin: LET ME KNOW....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 14 2008, 09:45 PM~11348709
> *lets all do this shit :biggrin:
> *


IM DOWN!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 09:46 PM~11348718
> *what diffrence dose it make........i thought you ****** said only thing that matters is inches
> *


IT'S TRUE BUT FUCK IT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11348609
> *Say homie I don't now who u are but I swear I just read that my boy tony put u on TIME OUT so do as ur told, sit in your corner, and let us "with a car" do the talking. And before u talk about my crown vic pull ur piece of shit out because I always hear ur in ur moms car at least I drive mine
> *


Ha ***** said mamas car.......trippin daddy....I'm like pimp c...all my cars got leater n wood in my hood they call it buck....I stay in da lacs homie...not my grandmamas hand me down crown vic.....and if u don't see me in da lac u can see me in some 2008 shit I'm talmbout push button start shit that'll give ur index fingers rash if u don't know how ta handle da grain ya heard me...........don't worry da homie tony will teach ya some stuff soince u couldn't figure it out on ur own.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11348677
> *CALMADO HOMIE, SETTLE THIS IN THE PIT!!!
> *


Orale :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

NOTICE I DIDNT SAY CLEAN HOPPERS, JUST SAID STREET HOPPERS '"BUILD AND OWNED"!


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

say slim u better b ready sat house on u#1 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 11:46 PM~11348720
> *NOT HAPPENING IN HOUSTON YET SLIM BUT I KNOW INDIVIDUALS BE DOIN IT BIG, BUT AT THA HOP, IN HOUSTON, I DONT KNOW!!!  SLIM DO U KNOW WHOS BUILT AND OWNED THE MOST STREET HOPPERS IN HOUSTON?  :biggrin: LET ME KNOW....
> *


 :biggrin: me :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11348760
> *NOTICE I DIDNT SAY CLEAN HOPPERS, JUST SAID STREET HOPPERS '"BUILD AND OWNED"!
> *


A BEUY ITS GETTING CRAZY hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

THIS LOCO IS OUT FOR TONIGHT, BE BACK FOR ROUND 2... :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 11:52 PM~11348778
> *A BEUY ITS GETTING CRAZY hno:
> *


THATS HOW I ROLL... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 11:51 PM~11348774
> *:biggrin: me :biggrin:
> *


OK! U GOT IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 11:54 PM~11348802
> *OK! U GOT IT.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 09:39 PM~11348655
> *ahhhhhh owned lmao ***** said your mamas car. say it aint so noe
> *


Ha u know that medical field pay good  da wife got da 2008 shit....I quit drivin momas shit when I was 15 n had my own shit....knowmtalmbout gangsta!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2008, 11:55 PM~11348807
> *:biggrin:
> *


BE REAL *****, ??????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11348808
> *Ha u know that medical field pay good  da wife got da 2008 shit....I quit drivin momas shit when I was 15 n had my own shit....knowmtalmbout gangsta!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


noumsayn


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

but hold up carlos was the one driving by gas hoppin like he wanted a pice of one of the cars from the "I".....not my fault he didnt get the one he wanted


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11348684
> *SO ITS AN H-TOWN CAR OR NOT???
> *


doesnt matter , we are nationwide club, with people all over. that pull together to get things done. just like local clubs on a bigger scale, u got homeboys down the street that wrap frames we got people down the highway that wrap frames. its all the same,


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2008, 10:00 PM~11348851
> *doesnt matter , we are nationwide club, with people all over. that pull together to get things done. just like local clubs on a bigger scale,  u got homeboys down the street that wrap frames we got people down the highway that wrap frames. its all the same,
> *


And to answer the question....the ***** live in houston,he swang that bitch in houston,and he served a ***** in houston.....so don't that make it a HOUSTON CAR??????











Guess its kinda hard to see a clean car chromed out,nice paint from houston......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 14 2008, 11:32 PM~11348595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deezzzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 10:07 PM~11348889
> *And to answer the question....the ***** live in houston,he swang that bitch in houston,and he served a ***** in houston.....so don't that make it a HOUSTON CAR??????
> Guess its kinda hard to see a clean car chromed out,nice paint from houston......
> *


with an ez-tag for freeway action :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

All you fools keep talkin shit watch this female come in serve all ya'll fools :biggrin: :0
WITH AN EZ TAG


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2008, 09:32 PM~11348595
> *Mayne...chrome undies ona car wit blown headgaskets throwing up mud?????? Think prioritys a lil backwards.....que no??
> *


ok i got a 350 at the shop that i aint got no use for i can build and make u sick i can go ahed and have the purple stuff making willys . we cool and all homie but dont do my dawgs like that cause thats family and u dont want to see what i can do with the wrenches. dont take personal but thats just what it is. AND SINCE LOCOS BE ABOUT FUCK IT I GET STARTED ON IT TOMORROW. HEY TONY MY GIFT TO YOU GIVE ME ABOUT A MONTH AND U WILL HAVE A LITTLE SUM UNDER THAT HOOD


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

how many in here actually have hoppers or hop their shit and how many mf's just cheerleadin>???? i'm curious......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 14 2008, 11:55 PM~11349229
> *ok i got a 350 at the shop that i aint got no use for i can build and make u sick  i can go ahed and have the purple stuff  making willys . we cool and all homie but dont do my dawgs like that cause thats family and u dont want to see what i can do with the wrenches. dont take personal but thats just what it is. AND SINCE LOCOS BE ABOUT FUCK IT I GET STARTED ON IT TOMORROW. HEY TONY MY GIFT TO YOU GIVE ME ABOUT A MONTH AND U WILL HAVE A LITTLE SUM UNDER THAT HOOD
> *



man said gift....that's gang$ta....   

tru rida for the homies!!!!!!


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 13 2008, 08:13 AM~11332347
> *MY BUCKET MIGHT NOT MEET LOWRIDER STANDARS BUT IS GOOD ENOUGH TO MAKE FRONT COVER ON A WELL KNOW MAGAZINE SO TOO LATE TO HATE YA BIG HEADED MOFOS > HOW EVER FITS THE SHOE WEAR IT  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 WAZ UP DOWNY LOOKING GOOD    :0 :0 :0 :0 ITS TOO LATE TO HATE LIKE U SAY SO FUCK ALL THEM HATERS AND IM COMING OUT REAL SOON TO HOP ALL THEM CHIPPERS U KNOW TALKBOUT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 14 2008, 11:04 PM~11349292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got it homie . BRING IT TO THE SHOP SO WE CAN FINISH UP AND PULL UP ON THEM TRYING AND TRYING BUT NEVER GET DER ******


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 14 2008, 09:33 PM~11348610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


skys the limit..
if we get it done.. theres gone be some hurt feelings at magnificos..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 14 2008, 10:33 PM~11348610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats Dallas new King of the Streets...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 15 2008, 12:30 AM~11349432
> *im cheering for now . but busting ass to soon be pulling up.
> how real homies be u know what i mean . its just a LOCOS thang
> you got it homie . BRING IT TO THE SHOP SO WE CAN FINISH UP AND PULL UP ON THEM TRYING AND TRYING BUT NEVER GET DER ******
> *



i don't doubt you homie....seen the locos cars in the pits before...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2008, 12:04 AM~11349292
> *how many in here actually have hoppers or hop their shit and how many mf's just cheerleadin>????  i'm curious......
> *


90%


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2008, 12:06 AM~11349598
> *i don't doubt you homie....seen the locos cars in the pits before...
> *


WELL must of our cars are street hoppers or street crusiers . but i hope to be out there with my crew on the pit with my own ride soon. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 14 2008, 11:33 PM~11348609
> *Say homie I don't now who u are but I swear I just read that my boy tony put u on TIME OUT so do as ur told, sit in your corner, and let us "with a car" do the talking. And before u talk about my crown vic pull ur piece of shit out because I always hear ur in ur moms car at least I drive mine
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 06:26 AM~11350260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 15 2008, 08:58 AM~11350376
> *X2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/791285171.html

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sponge bob square pants jammies???


----------



## Mr.409 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11348093
> *IF HE DONT WANT TO SEE HIS DOUBLE PUMP CADDY GET BEAT BY A SINGLE PUMP 8 BATTS. THEN I UNDERSTAND HOMIE, BELIVE ME HOMIE HE WONT BE THE FIRST DOUBLE PUMP I DONE BEAT WITH A SINGLE!!!! AND I HAVE ALOT OF WITNESSES HERE...   :biggrin: BUT IF HE LIKE TO MAKE HIS CADDY A SINGLE 8 BATTS. AND BRING IT IN THE HOP PIT FOR LOS MAGNIFICOS, I'LL HAVE A SINGLE 4 DOOR HOPPER TO NOSE THEM UP!!!! OR PURPLE STUFF IS READY FOR A HOUSE CALL, LET ME KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE!!!! CADDY IS CLEAN THOUGH THATS FOR SURE!   IM READY TO BREAK SOMETHING THIS WEEKEND...
> *


man this man talks a lot of shit!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: 
.
.
.
.
from you boy from Texas City :biggrin: big texas a.k.a your daddy tony :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 06:26 AM~11350260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You stopped DJing?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 09:27 AM~11350485
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/791285171.html
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


"The car is CONVERTIBLE, but I didnt have the top made yet, so I use a car cover for it."


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 15 2008, 09:38 AM~11350526
> *You stopped DJing?
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah, puro conjuntazo!!!! :cheesy: (new myspace picture)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 09:39 AM~11350536
> *hell yeah, puro conjuntazo!!!!  :cheesy:  (new myspace picture)
> *


Done!


http://www.myspace.com/djlatin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 15 2008, 07:38 AM~11350526
> *You stopped DJing?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 15 2008, 07:16 AM~11350439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2008, 09:44 AM~11350563
> *:biggrin:
> *


Let me know if you need "Los Dorados" at your next gig. Just pay for el cerveza y tocamos cuerdas!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 07:45 AM~11350572
> *Let me know if you need "Los Dorados" at your next gig.  Just pay for el cerveza y tocamos cuerdas!
> *


 :yes: :yes: BUT SPANIORS dont like conjuntos wey :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

calmete paisano...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2008, 07:53 AM~11350620
> *calmete paisano...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 15 2008, 07:38 AM~11350526
> *You stopped DJing?
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 07:45 AM~11350572
> *Let me know if you need "Los Dorados" at your next gig.  Just pay for el cerveza y tocamos cuerdas!
> *


Hot off the press!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 15 2008, 10:15 AM~11350755
> *Hot off the press!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Los Dorados de Downy y Latin

Free download!

Hooked up some paisa jams, feel free to download.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 15 2008, 07:38 AM~11350526
> *You stopped DJing?
> 
> 
> ...



Wuz up LATIN I was over by your hood last night I should of went my your house to pick up that cd. PURA CUERDA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 10:37 AM~11350896
> *Wuz up LATIN I was over by your hood last night I should of went my your house to pick up that cd.  PURA CUERDA
> *


A huevo. Next time call me up when you are around.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 08:39 AM~11350915
> *A huevo.  Next time call me up when you are around.
> *



Tight we were chillin in the parking lot of WINGS FACTORY with some homies of HOUSTON STYLES and looking at the pretty legs that were walking around


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11348510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 08:33 AM~11350867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Aug 15 2008, 09:38 AM~11350526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya better be carefull with latin and the cerveza.one or two and hes not good with the bass no more. :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 14 2008, 11:04 PM~11349292
> *how many in here actually have hoppers or hop their shit and how many mf's just cheerleadin>????  i'm curious......
> *


i hop my shit!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 15 2008, 10:03 AM~11351507
> *x2 thats only until they lose.. :0
> x2
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SOME RIDIN' GROOVES FOR THE REAL RIDERS!!!!!

http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709082675cb6305/
http://www.zshare.net/download/17090913551be7fa/
http://www.zshare.net/download/17091010adca8dfd/
http://www.zshare.net/download/1709101349e8923d/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709109604b701b9/
http://www.zshare.net/audio/1709110588afa644/


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 15 2008, 02:11 PM~11352343
> *
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 10:33 AM~11350867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes me wanna put some mud flaps and a boomerang antenna on my regal >LMAO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shoulda seen truck i saw today.. aztec calander on back window..tailgate said "texican" and had texas antique vehicle plates. 

took pic,but i'm at work.. they freaked out last time they saw me with cell plugged into puter. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 03:52 PM~11353118
> *shoulda seen truck i saw today..    aztec calander on back window..tailgate said "texican"   and had texas antique vehicle plates.
> 
> took pic,but i'm at work..     they freaked out last time they saw me with cell plugged into puter.    :angry:
> *


competition con maztequita! :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 15 2008, 03:54 PM~11353131
> *competition con maztequita!  :scrutinize:
> *


but this was a big boy truck, not a mini. already had you beat.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 03:58 PM~11353166
> *but this was a big boy truck, not a mini.      already had you beat.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 03:58 PM~11353166
> *but this was a big boy truck, not a mini.      already had you beat.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know if its true.but i hear those traffic cam tickets, dont count against your driving record?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 02:30 PM~11353458
> *anybody know if its true.but i hear those traffic cam tickets, dont count against your driving record?
> *


hurt bought a boat, its time to get drunk on the water :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 02:30 PM~11353458
> *anybody know if its true.but i hear those traffic cam tickets, dont count against your driving record?
> *



YEAH ITS TRUE THEY JUST GO ON YOUR INSURANCE AND MAKE YOUR BILL GO UP UP UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 15 2008, 04:49 PM~11353608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, if it dont go on your driving record, thought it couldnt go on insurance?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind..found my answer.. NO..

_Will I receive any points on my driving record for this violation?

No, this is a civil infraction that is not reported to the Texas Department of Public Safety. 

Will my insurance rates be affected?

No, this is a civil infraction that is not reported to any insurance agencies. _


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Devious Sixty8[/i]@Aug 15 2008 said:


> [/b]


 :uh: nice to know :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone live in the eastside around I-10/610 east/furr HS area? If so let me know if it's raining over there..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 15 2008, 06:43 PM~11354358
> *anyone live in the eastside around I-10/610 east/furr HS area?  If so let me know if it's raining over there..
> *


 :uh: you already know who to call puto.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 05:05 PM~11354480
> *:uh:    you already know who to call puto.
> *


well is it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 15 2008, 07:14 PM~11354545
> *well is  it?
> *


dunno i'm in west side right now..by clinton dr.. at work.. call joey. he prolly sitting in his new fat crib chillin.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 05:15 PM~11354555
> *dunno i'm in west side right now..by clinton dr.. at work..    call joey.    he prolly sitting in his new fat crib chillin.
> *


 that still in the east side stupid

heard is new crib is nice
new house, and a trip to disney baller
so what happen to you? i guess it skips a generation


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 15 2008, 05:18 PM~11354579
> *that still in the east side stupid
> 
> heard is new crib is nice
> ...


lmfao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 15 2008, 07:18 PM~11354579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk you :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 15 2008, 01:04 AM~11349292
> *how many in here actually have hoppers or hop their shit and how many mf's just cheerleadin>????  i'm curious......
> *


whats up homie!!! u know i aint no cheerlader...... Im always trying to find a reason to HOP one of my cars!! I just do what i like doing, U know what i mean!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 15 2008, 12:55 AM~11349229
> *ok i got a 350 at the shop that i aint got no use for i can build and make u sick  i can go ahed and have the purple stuff  making willys . we cool and all homie but dont do my dawgs like that cause thats family and u dont want to see what i can do with the wrenches. dont take personal but thats just what it is. AND SINCE LOCOS BE ABOUT FUCK IT I GET STARTED ON IT TOMORROW. HEY TONY MY GIFT TO YOU GIVE ME ABOUT A MONTH AND U WILL HAVE A LITTLE SUM UNDER THAT HOOD
> *


THAT WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!! WORK SO MAGIC HOMIE!!! :biggrin: UR LINC WILL FLY...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I HAVE A HOMEBOY PARTING OUT A 83 CUTLASS 2 DOOR. HE HAS THE WHOLE CAR AND TITLE AS WELL.. FOR MORE INFO CALL JAMES @ 832-519-5617  ALSO I HAVE SOME 1980 CADDY BACK FILLERS FOR SELL IN GOOD SHAPE AND SOME 86 BUICK REGAL BACK FILLERS (NEW) MADE OUT OF FIBER GLASS FOR SALE ALSO...IF INTREASTED ON THE FILLERS PM ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 15 2008, 04:54 PM~11353654
> *YEAH ITS TRUE THEY JUST GO ON YOUR INSURANCE AND MAKE YOUR BILL GO UP UP UP
> *


You just couldn't stay quiet...Did your homeboy tell you that about the insurance? :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 05:54 PM~11354847
> *
> fk you  :uh:
> *


ohfasho


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2008, 08:36 PM~11355131
> *ohfasho
> *


***** said cypress tx :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lady_Ace, KRAZYTOYZ
:wave: almost that time for the show huh? :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 15 2008, 07:27 PM~11355510
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lady_Ace, KRAZYTOYZ
> :wave: almost that time for the show huh? :biggrin:
> *



Rain or shine !!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 15 2008, 08:21 PM~11355033
> *I HAVE A HOMEBOY PARTING OUT A 83 CUTLASS 2 DOOR. HE HAS THE WHOLE CAR AND TITLE AS WELL.. FOR MORE INFO CALL JAMES @ 832-519-5617   ALSO I HAVE SOME 1980 CADDY BACK FILLERS FOR SELL IN GOOD SHAPE AND SOME 86 BUICK REGAL BACK FILLERS (NEW) MADE OUT OF FIBER GLASS FOR SALE ALSO...IF INTREASTED ON THE FILLERS PM ME FOR MORE INFO
> *


Mark is suppose to check it out for me :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SIX parker #4 sae faucets 
ONE and i said ONE (cocoapearl) parker colorband 1/2" 

make offers.. had offer from new zealand,but thats too much fk'n paperwork. :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and i aint gonna say names, but someone here owes me $ and i know you didnt loose my #.. 



oh, and lone star.. rent due on the first.. and dont wanna hear none of this "but i'm tied up with my 60 bullshit"


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 15 2008, 09:45 PM~11355635
> *Rain or shine !!
> *


 CASH PRICES FOR THA HOP?
:dunno: A SHOW WITHOUT A HOP AINT A SHOW U KNOW THAT!..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 15 2008, 10:10 PM~11355772
> *Mark is suppose to check it out for me :biggrin:
> *


  IF YOU DONT LIKE THAT ONE I CAN GET MY HANDS ON A 87 CUTTY BUT IT DONT HAVE THE BUBBLE CLIP BUT IT GOT A 350 CHEVY ENGINE..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11356566
> *CASH PRICES FOR THA HOP?
> :dunno: A SHOW WITHOUT A HOP AINT A SHOW U KNOW THAT!..
> *


fuck the money do it for the community.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 16 2008, 12:13 AM~11356703
> *fuck the money do it for the community.... :biggrin:
> *


if it don't make $'s it dont make sense.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 16 2008, 12:13 AM~11356703
> *fuck the money do it for the community.... :biggrin:
> *


He always comes out small or big the money just helps some so he can bring out more cars :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 12:30 AM~11356820
> *if it don't make $'s it dont make sense.
> *


  ur starting to think like me, i bet u could be good crime partner!! :biggrin: its all about making money..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 15 2008, 11:54 PM~11356582
> * IF YOU DONT LIKE THAT ONE I CAN GET MY HANDS ON A 87 CUTTY BUT IT DONT HAVE THE BUBBLE CLIP BUT IT GOT A 350 CHEVY ENGINE..
> *


Mainly would like to get a clean driver side tail light, clean dash pad, coolant reservoir, & a working clock :biggrin:

EDIT: POWER WINDOWS WILL ALSO BE NICE :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 12:30 AM~11356820
> *if it don't make $'s it dont make sense.
> *


dats wats up!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 15 2008, 10:30 PM~11356820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Aug 15 2008, 09:15 AM~11350755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fo sho x2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

musta committed suicide


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

word on tha street LOS DORADOS might be perfoming this sunday at the show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 09:20 PM~11356301
> *and i aint gonna say names, but someone here owes me $  and i know you didnt loose my #..
> oh, and lone star..  rent due on the first.. and dont wanna hear none of this "but i'm tied up with my 60 bullshit"
> *


i need an extension.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*
u can get ur dvd tomorrow at the krazy toyz show... :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MASH 4 DREAMS

Posts: 26,541
Joined: May 2003
Car Club: INDIVIDUALS

my homeboy got an orange 90 lac, 4 pump chrome under, he will let go for way less than 10k, it would be plaquable in goodtimes cc 


(((((lone star: this car is gonna have too do way better than that at the hop if he gonna wanna nose up to any of the junks i build to hop, for a double 12 batts. it aint doing shit!!!! real talk one click on my switch and i got that!!! that caddy on a double should be doing no less than 40 in. hopper or not that would'nt matter.)))))


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11356566
> *CASH PRICES FOR THA HOP?
> :dunno: A SHOW WITHOUT A HOP AINT A SHOW U KNOW THAT!..
> *



:thumbsup: Cash


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 16 2008, 08:50 AM~11358028
> *:thumbsup: Cash
> *


 OK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 16 2008, 06:47 AM~11358015
> *MASH 4 DREAMS
> 
> Posts: 26,541
> ...


 :0 :0 toruble maker :twak: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 16 2008, 06:47 AM~11358015
> *MASH 4 DREAMS
> 
> Posts: 26,541
> ...


cool, its for sale, buy it and do what u think should be done to it., or build one just as clean and then lets see what it do.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 08:07 AM~11358236
> *cool, its for sale, buy it and do what u think should be done to it., or build one just as clean and then lets see what it do.
> *


LOCOS CAN DO IT FO SHO if someone puts their money where their mouth is i can always rework the hydros on the streetshow and take a chance. unless ya want to wait for next year i should have sum to stop cheering :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 08:20 AM~11358280
> *LOCOS CAN DO IT FO SHO if someone puts their money where their mouth is i can always rework the hydros on the streetshow and take a chance. unless ya want to wait for next year i should have sum to stop cheering  :0  :0
> *


money where mouth is? what u talkin about. you talkin about taking a car that has clean paint, clean interior, runs good, drives all over town, is complete, chrome under, custom trunk setup, clean wheels (i dont know how many times i have said that in this topic), and wanting to "nose up" on cars that make funny noises, blown motors, buckled quarter panels, etc. i aint hatin. just keep it real. thats like wanting someone to nose up a 30 thousand dollar car, against something that has about 8000 thousand in it. since you want to talk about putting money where mouth is. is it really worth doing, just to prove a point, its like kicking a dead horse. again i aint hatin, yall build your cars how ever u want. but the standard of the cars needs to be equal if u want someone to break it for you.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 08:45 AM~11358344
> *money where mouth is? what u talkin about. you talkin about taking a car that has clean paint, clean interior, runs good,  drives all over town, is complete, chrome under, custom trunk setup, clean wheels (i dont know how many times i have said that in this topic), and wanting to "nose up" on cars that make funny noises, blown motors, buckled quarter panels,  etc. i aint hatin. just keep it real. thats like wanting someone to nose up a 30 thousand dollar car, against something that has about 8000 thousand in it. since you want to talk about putting money where mouth is.  is it really worth doing, just to prove a point, its like kicking a dead horse.  again i aint hatin, yall build your cars how ever u want.  but the standard of the cars needs to be equal if u want someone to break it for you.
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 08:45 AM~11358344
> *money where mouth is? what u talkin about. you talkin about taking a car that has clean paint, clean interior, runs good,  drives all over town, is complete, chrome under, custom trunk setup, clean wheels (i dont know how many times i have said that in this topic), and wanting to "nose up" on cars that make funny noises, blown motors, buckled quarter panels,  etc. i aint hatin. just keep it real. thats like wanting someone to nose up a 30 thousand dollar car, against something that has about 8000 thousand in it. since you want to talk about putting money where mouth is.  is it really worth doing, just to prove a point, its like kicking a dead horse.  again i aint hatin, yall build your cars how ever u want.  but the standard of the cars needs to be equal if u want someone to break it for you.
> *


I FEEL YA Y TEAR UP A PERFECTLY GOOD SHOW CAR??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 09:07 AM~11358236
> *cool, its for sale, buy it and do what u think should be done to it., or build one just as clean and then lets see what it do.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 08:16 AM~11357971
> *i need an extension.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 08:45 AM~11358344
> *money where mouth is? what u talkin about. you talkin about taking a car that has clean paint, clean interior, runs good,  drives all over town, is complete, chrome under, custom trunk setup, clean wheels (i dont know how many times i have said that in this topic), and wanting to "nose up" on cars that make funny noises, blown motors, buckled quarter panels,  etc. i aint hatin. just keep it real. thats like wanting someone to nose up a 30 thousand dollar car, against something that has about 8000 thousand in it. since you want to talk about putting money where mouth is.  is it really worth doing, just to prove a point, its like kicking a dead horse.  again i aint hatin, yall build your cars how ever u want.  but the standard of the cars needs to be equal if u want someone to break it for you.
> *


its impossible to beat you and i knwo we will never build car as clean as you. i know my car will never match to ur builds . the only question is you telling me that my car is not worth to nose up with yas rides and im not talking bout eduardos lack cause me and that fool go wey back and he is my homie. also exclude micky cause thats one of the realest riderz n htown and i got too much respect for him . all im saying is that i didnt spend no 30k on my bucket and it drives all around town with no problem . i dont like to brag bout what i have but if we was to compare cars the only better thang you probably have is wheels and wheels get chip and fuckt up when u roll em like ido so no im not that stupid. but trust me the wheels is the last this g they look at when my car rolls by. but than again i am just a bedroom ballar who dreams of one day can jugde peoples rides cause i own LOWRIDER of the year.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 10:07 AM~11358236
> *cool, its for sale, buy it and do what u think should be done to it., or build one just as clean and then lets see what it do.
> *


I CAN DO IT, AND I WILL DO IT U WILL SE WITH YOUR OWN EYES....THEN TO THE HOP PIT HOMIE, CAUSE I CAN DO THAT!!!  SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE! U WANNA SEE HOW DOES IT FASTER AND BETTER BUT( IT HAS TOO HOP)? LET ME KNOW SO I CAN TAKE ME TRIP TO UP NORTH!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 16 2008, 10:59 AM~11358394
> *I FEEL YA Y TEAR UP A PERFECTLY GOOD SHOW CAR??
> *


WHY NOT? ITS JUST A CAR!! U SEE FOR YOUR SELF HOMIE, MAGNIFICOS 08!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 11:41 AM~11358542
> *its impossible to beat you and i knwo we will never build car as clean as you. i know my car will never match to ur builds . the only question is you telling me that my car is not worth to nose up with yas rides and im not talking bout eduardos lack cause me and that fool go wey back and he is my homie. also exclude micky cause thats one of the realest riderz n htown and i got too much respect for him . all im saying is that i didnt spend no 30k on my bucket and it drives all around town with no problem . i dont like to brag bout what i have but if we was to compare cars the only better thang you probably have is wheels and wheels get chip and fuckt up when u roll em like ido so no im not that stupid. but trust me the wheels is the last this g they look at when my car rolls by. but than again i am just a bedroom ballar who dreams of one day can jugde peoples rides cause i own LOWRIDER of the year.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 10:41 AM~11358542
> * i dont like to brag bout what i have but if we was to compare cars the only better thang you probably have is wheels *


your about 25K short


you cant compare a 60 drop to a TC :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 16 2008, 09:57 AM~11358599
> *WHY NOT? ITS JUST A CAR!! U SEE FOR YOUR SELF HOMIE, MAGNIFICOS 08!
> *


if they tear up their cars they cant resell them and go out and buy sum 1 elses..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 16 2008, 09:59 AM~11358612
> *your about 25K short
> you cant compare a 60 drop to a TC :uh:
> *


yep you right so that makes okt to down talk people . i be the bigger man and drop it CAUSE LOCOS DONT DOWN TALK NO ONE WE CONGRAULATE EVERYONES EFFORT unless you fuck with us so dont be suprised if u get called out. so ya soon .


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 11:11 AM~11358664
> *yep you right so that makes it to down talk people . i be the bigger man and drop it CAUSE LOCOS DONT DOWN TALK NO ONE WE CONGRAULATE EVERYONES EFFORT unless you fuck with us so dont be suprised if u get called out. so ya soon .
> *


didnt understand what you said or typed.....but aint no punk here either


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 16 2008, 10:16 AM~11358688
> *didnt understand what you said or typed.....but aint no punk here either
> *


guess we see each other at the blvd car still on the making but trust me when is done you can have a piece of it ill let u know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

oh yea i forgot to mention i got my own conjunto . :cool for booking contact DJ LATIN at [email protected]:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 12:32 PM~11358780
> *oh yea i forgot to mention i got my own conjunto . :cool  for booking contact DJ LATIN at [email protected]:
> *


what's up, you working all day?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dj latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 16 2008, 12:49 PM~11358874
> *was up dj latin
> *


what's up homie, how's your child been?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 16 2008, 11:41 AM~11358542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow down there triple og. wait til my wackback 68 hits streets.. gonna be alot of hurt feelings.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

drama :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 16 2008, 01:09 PM~11358950
> *drama  :uh:
> *


fo real. i say they settle this old skoo way...










well make a circle and watch em battle it out 80's breakdance fight style!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Devious Sixty8, PROVOK, RAGALAC, Moze, Bay89, streetshow

 welcome back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2008, 01:26 PM~11359045
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Devious Sixty8, PROVOK, RAGALAC, Moze, Bay89, streetshow
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 16 2008, 10:38 AM~11358826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sure of that specially around the montrose area you cant have all the trannys ridding at the same time so im sure they will be anymosity going on between the em


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Rock rock to the Planet Rock, don't stop
Rock rock to the Planet Rock, don't stop


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 09:41 AM~11358542
> *its impossible to beat you and i knwo we will never build car as clean as you. i know my car will never match to ur builds . the only question is you telling me that my car is not worth to nose up with yas rides and im not talking bout eduardos lack cause me and that fool go wey back and he is my homie. also exclude micky cause thats one of the realest riderz n htown and i got too much respect for him . all im saying is that i didnt spend no 30k on my bucket and it drives all around town with no problem . i dont like to brag bout what i have but if we was to compare cars the only better thang you probably have is wheels and wheels get chip and fuckt up when u roll em like ido so no im not that stupid. but trust me the wheels is the last this g they look at when my car rolls by. but than again i am just a bedroom ballar who dreams of one day can jugde peoples rides cause i own LOWRIDER of the year.
> *


you gettin carried. away i never said my cars are cleanest in town, because they arent. i dont know what car you are comparing to? i dont think u know me very well because anyone that knows me knows that i give the shirt off my back to help someone. for my club members whatever they need and i have, its theirs, same goes for any of my homeboys u can ask anyone u can even ask the people who got their sunroofs done here at my house i didnt even make $1 off anything, let them use my house and my tools and even drink my drinks and beer. so u tryin to make it look like im the cocky king of houston and its not even like that. it aint about who can piss the farthest its about just keepin it real. if u want to talk anymore about this u can call me up 832 228 0230. peace


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11359052
> *bout to close the shop but working at the club tonight im trying to move out the garage lol hey when is the next tocada
> *


don't know man, my crocodile boots hit the road. said patas hasta la muerte.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 11:05 AM~11358936
> *
> 60's suck though.. i think.  told man 58's are where its at.  but he aint listen to me.
> 
> *


rather have a convertible over a hardtop anything. all day. pussy, where we drinkin tonite :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 01:42 PM~11359125
> *rather have a convertible over a hardtop anything. all day. pussy, where we drinkin tonite  :biggrin:
> *


well, rain killed plans i had.. so i'm free now. tranny bar? or broadways?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 11:44 AM~11359136
> *well, rain killed plans i had.. so i'm free now.      tranny bar? or broadways?
> *


whatever it is u owe me 20 so u buying first buckets.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 01:44 PM~11359136
> *well, rain killed plans i had.. so i'm free now.      tranny bar? or broadways?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11359119
> *you gettin carried. away i never said my cars are cleanest in town, because they arent.  i dont know what car you are comparing to? i dont think u know me very well because anyone that knows me knows that i give the shirt off my back to help someone. for my club members whatever they need and i have, its theirs, same goes for any of my homeboys u can ask anyone u can even ask the people who got their sunroofs done here at my house i didnt even make $1 off anything, let them use my house and my tools and even drink my drinks and beer. so u tryin to make it look like im the cocky king of houston and its not even like that.  it aint about who can piss the farthest its about just keepin it real. if u want to talk anymore about this u can call me up 832 228 0230. peace
> *


o' friendly azz *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 01:46 PM~11359143
> *whatever it is u owe me 20 so u buying first buckets.
> *


bitch, you owe me $200 as of the 1st. so dunno wtf you talkin about.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 11:40 AM~11359119
> *you gettin carried. away i never said my cars are cleanest in town, because they arent.  i dont know what car you are comparing to? i dont think u know me very well because anyone that knows me knows that i give the shirt off my back to help someone. for my club members whatever they need and i have, its theirs, same goes for any of my homeboys u can ask anyone u can even ask the people who got their sunroofs done here at my house i didnt even make $1 off anything, let them use my house and my tools and even drink my drinks and beer. so u tryin to make it look like im the cocky king of houston and its not even like that.  it aint about who can piss the farthest its about just keepin it real. if u want to talk anymore about this u can call me up 832 228 0230. peace
> *


i aint trying to piss no one and i dont take it personal bacuse im proud of what i have and who i am. but we can go back and see how this whole shit started go back on the posts and read . end of discussion and y u giving ur number what you trying to say ?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2008, 11:41 AM~11359121
> *don't know man, my crocodile boots hit the road.  said patas hasta la muerte.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 








:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 11:50 AM~11359170
> *i aint trying to piss no one and i  dont take it personal bacuse im proud of what i have and who i am. but we can go back and see how this whole shit started go back on the posts and read . end of discussion and y u giving ur number what you trying to say ?
> *


shit gets twisted on the internet.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 11:48 AM~11359156
> *bitch, you owe me $200 as of the 1st.    so dunno wtf you talkin about.
> *


200 for what


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 01:54 PM~11359193
> *200 for what
> *


rent! it went up! thats problem when you dont sign a lease.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 11:53 AM~11359189
> *shit gets twisted on the internet.
> *


no hard feelings dawg real talk in my opinion instead of judging or talking bout peoples rides we should encourage each other to build better ridez just my two cents . and besides i dont take none of this shit personal. stay up homie and do ur thang


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 11:57 AM~11359202
> *rent!  it went up!  thats problem when you dont sign a lease.
> *


fuck u ill get the trailer today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 02:03 PM~11359226
> *fuck u ill get the trailer today.
> *


 :uh: ok ok.. $150


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 11:26 AM~11359041
> *fo real.    i say they settle this old skoo way...
> well make a circle and watch em battle it out 80's breakdance fight style!!
> 
> ...


lol.. fat ass ***** will be out of breath for the beat even kick in


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2008, 11:18 PM~11356288
> *SIX parker #4 sae faucets
> ONE and i said ONE (cocoapearl)    parker colorband  1/2"  make offers..  had offer from new zealand,but thats too much fk'n paperwork.    :loco:
> *


DON'T NEED PARKER COLORBAND. I HAVE O.G. PARKER FACHUET SLOWDOWNS 1/2 CHROME........ :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 16 2008, 02:29 PM~11359344
> *DON'T NEED PARKER COLORBAND. I HAVE O.G. PARKER FACHUET SLOWDOWNS 1/2 CHROME........ :cheesy:
> *


if you can't spell it, dont be braggin about it.


and i got 1/2" parker* faucets, *but those i'm keeping for myself.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

[/QUOTE]



Gettin ready to BREAK BOYZ OFF...................wita lil crooked line mafia touch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Zorro cadillac.. mayne


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2008, 02:34 PM~11359373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take the hood ornament off b4 you clear it puto!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11359119
> *you gettin carried. away i never said my cars are cleanest in town, because they arent.  i dont know what car you are comparing to? i dont think u know me very well because anyone that knows me knows that i give the shirt off my back to help someone. for my club members whatever they need and i have, its theirs, same goes for any of my homeboys u can ask anyone u can even ask the people who got their sunroofs done here at my house i didnt even make $1 off anything, let them use my house and my tools and even drink my drinks and beer. so u tryin to make it look like im the cocky king of houston and its not even like that.  it aint about who can piss the farthest its about just keepin it real. if u want to talk anymore about this u can call me up 832 228 0230. peace
> *


DON'T FORGET TO ADD BRINGING OUT THE GRILL FOR THE HOMIES.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2008, 02:39 PM~11359391
> *take the hood ornament off b4 you clear it puto!!!
> *


probably just had it on there while he layed the crooked stripes.. you fk'n hater.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 12:36 PM~11359378
> *  Zorro cadillac.. mayne
> *


Awready...........gon chop up the block like if I was zorro knowmtalmbout!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 02:30 PM~11359353
> *if you can't spell it, dont be braggin about it.
> and i got 1/2" parker faucets, but those i'm keeping for myself.
> *


BUT YOUR BIG ASS UNDERSTAND WHAT I SAID THO......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2008, 12:39 PM~11359391
> *take the hood ornament off b4 you clear it puto!!!
> *


Si senor......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 02:42 PM~11359403
> *probably just had it on there while he layed the crooked stripes..  you fk'n hater.
> *


 :uh: 


Noe is my homie so once again you have no idea wtf ur talking about :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 16 2008, 02:43 PM~11359410
> *BUT YOUR BIG ASS UNDERSTAND WHAT I SAID THO......
> *


understood, i think is word you meant to type..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 02:36 PM~11359378
> *  Zorro cadillac.. mayne
> *


IT'S TAKEN HIM ALL THIS TIME JUST TO DO A WHITE PAINT JOB WITH ZORRO SIGN....... :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2008, 02:44 PM~11359415
> *Si senor......
> *


when you gonna be ready??? :biggrin: Ill be moving some cars around to make room :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2008, 02:45 PM~11359422
> *:uh:
> Noe is my homie so once again you have no idea wtf ur talking about :|
> *


oh thats right.. your cadi expert, hydro expert, and now body work/paint king too. sorry, i'll stay quiet. so you can school these ******. my bad.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 02:45 PM~11359423
> *understood, i think is word you meant to type..
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: 

DECIDED NOT TO FINISH COLLEGE........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 16 2008, 02:45 PM~11359426
> *IT'S TAKEN HIM ALL THIS TIME JUST TO DO A WHITE PAINT JOB WITH ZORRO SIGN....... :rofl:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


this aint macco with rolling hill body work............ :uh: takes time to paint a car right


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 02:47 PM~11359434
> *oh thats right..  your cadi expert, hydro expert, and now body work/paint king too.    sorry, i'll stay quiet.  so you can school these ******.  my bad.
> *


just like ur the shit talking expert


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2008, 02:47 PM~11359437
> *this aint macco with rolling hill body work............ :uh: takes time to paint a car right
> *


I GUESS YOU REFERRING TO MUST OF THE OTHER CARS THAT ROLLING AROUND HOUSTON. IF PAINTER GETS ON JOB AND OFF HIS ASS IT WOULDN'T TAKE LONG TO DO JUMP RIGHT IN A TIMELY MANNER....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2008, 02:48 PM~11359443
> *just like ur the shit talking expert
> *


bitch, this only thing you expert with..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 02:50 PM~11359457
> *bitch, this only thing you expert with..
> 
> 
> ...


yup you know it bitch, :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2008, 02:53 PM~11359470
> *yup you know it bitch, :uh:
> *


and next time you wanna try to talk shit to me. put car in park and get out. bitch ass *****, ready for quick getaway.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 16 2008, 12:45 PM~11359426
> *IT'S TAKEN HIM ALL THIS TIME JUST TO DO A WHITE PAINT JOB WITH ZORRO SIGN....... :rofl:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Guess that was just as hard as puttin together one of them dime a dozen gbodys hu????.......on super swampers....











































































And b in bout 2 weeks is gon be time for u to get to work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2008, 02:54 PM~11359476
> *Guess that was just as hard as puttin together one of them dime a dozen gbodys hu????.......on super swampers....
> And b in bout 2 weeks is gon be time for u to get to work
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 16 2008, 12:50 PM~11359456
> *I GUESS YOU REFERRING TO MUST OF THE OTHER CARS THAT ROLLING AROUND HOUSTON. IF PAINTER GETS ON JOB AND OFF HIS ASS IT WOULDN'T TAKE LONG TO DO JUMP RIGHT IN A TIMELY MANNER....
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 02:53 PM~11359472
> *and next time you wanna try to talk shit to me.    put car in park and get out.    bitch ass *****, ready for quick getaway.
> *


look here you fat sack o' shit I was right there and didnt drive away like ur wanna be hard core old school g ass did!!!! You a cake that only talks and bumps on the net :uh: fuckin pussy!!! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what what (in the butt)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 02:57 PM~11359493
> *what what (in the butt)
> *


lol trannys


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fbGkxcY7YFU


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2008, 02:57 PM~11359492
> *look here you fat sack o' shit I was right there and didnt drive away like ur wanna be hard core old school g ass did!!!! You a cake that only talks and bumps on the net :uh: fuckin pussy!!! :uh:
> *


little mad cause what i said is true? bitch, you were skurred to get out of the car. o' i speak with a lisp sounding azz *****.


live4lacs video..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 03:04 PM~11359527
> *little mad cause what i said is true? bitch, you were skurred to get out of the car.  o' i speak with a lisp sounding azz *****.
> *


thats all you could come up with after a 10min reply :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


*CAKE!!!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

fake ass wanna be G :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

icing


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2008, 02:54 PM~11359476
> *Guess that was just as hard as puttin together one of them dime a dozen gbodys hu????.......on super swampers....
> And b in bout 2 weeks is gon be time for u to get to work
> *


LS DON'T COME DIME A DOZEN, BUT THAT LAC YOU CAN FIND ON EVERY CORNER LIKE A HOOKER. I BUILT MY CAR WITH NEW MOTOR, HYDRO'S, PAINT, AND RIMS IN LEAST THEN A YEAR..

SO YOU GETTING READY TO PULL THAT LAC OUT IS NOT GOING TO MAKE ME GET TO WORK ON NOTHING, BUT WHAT I'M DOING NOW.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2008, 03:06 PM~11359539
> *thats all you could come up with after a 10min reply :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> CAKE!!!!!
> *


your the fucking pussy ass *****, hiding in the car. enough said.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 03:07 PM~11359549
> *icing
> *


is that what he makes in the fat folds?? Makes sence.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 03:08 PM~11359551
> *your the fucking pussy ass *****, hiding in the car.    enough said.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




*CAKE!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

the rain has stopped so Imma go back to hogg ringin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2008, 03:13 PM~11359579
> *the rain has stopped so Imma go back to hogg ringin :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


stick to what you good at.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

Does Houston Stylez C.C 
have certain types of Lowriders that can only join


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 16 2008, 01:07 PM~11359550
> *LS DON'T COME DIME A DOZEN, BUT THAT LAC YOU CAN FIND ON EVERY CORNER LIKE A HOOKER. I BUILT MY CAR WITH NEW MOTOR, HYDRO'S, PAINT, AND RIMS IN LEAST THEN A YEAR..
> 
> SO YOU GETTING READY TO PULL THAT LAC OUT IS NOT GOING TO MAKE ME GET TO WORK ON NOTHING,  BUT WHAT I'M DOING NOW.
> *


Ha das kool and all but...............the don't make em like this patna ....just wait.....I aint trying to make u build shit anyways u da one that opened yo mouf...so do wat u do but watch ma shoes


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 16 2008, 01:15 PM~11359592
> *Does Houston Stylez C.C
> have certain types of Lowriders that can only join
> *


Just gota get some crooked pinstripes n u in............................................................................................................. ask sic713 homie they good folks don't know there requirements tho.........


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

ok


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 03:02 PM~11359516
> *fbGkxcY7YFU
> *


didnt know ur name was samwell. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Aug 16 2008, 01:15 PM~11359592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2008, 03:15 PM~11359594
> *Ha das kool and all but...............the don't make em like this patna ....just wait.....I aint trying to make u build shit anyways u da one that opened yo mouf...so do wat u do but watch ma shoes
> *


I OPEN MY MOUTH ABOUT THEM TAKEN SO LONG ABOUT PAINTING YOU CAR WHITE. SO READ CAREFULLY NEXT TIME B4 SPEAKING.......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2008, 01:03 PM~11359517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who needs jerry when u got layitlow??
makes jerry look like oprah!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 16 2008, 01:39 PM~11359711
> *I OPEN MY MOUTH ABOUT THEM TAKEN SO LONG ABOUT PAINTING YOU CAR WHITE. SO READ CAREFULLY NEXT TIME B4 SPEAKING.......
> *


Well then to answer ur question then its more than just a white paint job.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

NOE WHERE YOU AT???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2008, 02:14 PM~11359905
> *NOE WHERE YOU AT???
> 
> 
> ...


GOTEM ON MA FEET HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 16 2008, 03:55 PM~11359797
> *who needs jerry when u got layitlow??
> makes jerry look like oprah!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 16 2008, 03:18 PM~11359607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minitrucks too huh sic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 02:55 PM~11360155
> *:0
> but yeah, they cool ****** there.    expect bigger thangs from them boys..
> minitrucks too huh sic?
> *


shit, we dont care..
as long as its what you want, and you motivated on it.so be it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LOL YALL ****** TRIPPIN


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2008, 06:10 PM~11360556
> *LOL YALL ****** TRIPPIN
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

>


Gettin ready to BREAK BOYZ OFF...................wita lil crooked line mafia touch
[/quote]
HURRY UP BOY AND PULL THAT SHIT OUT SO I CAN SCHOOL UR ASS, UR THA FIRST ONE ON MY LIST!!!!  LOOKING GOOD BUT MAKE SURE THAT BITCH HOPS BECAUSE IF IT DONT LEAVE THAT BITCH AT HOME... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bouncy ass mother fuckein lac


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> Gettin ready to BREAK BOYZ OFF...................wita lil crooked line mafia touch


HURRY UP BOY AND PULL THAT SHIT OUT SO I CAN SCHOOL UR ASS, UR THA FIRST ONE ON MY LIST!!!!  LOOKING GOOD BUT MAKE SURE THAT BITCH HOPS BECAUSE IF IT DONT LEAVE THAT BITCH AT HOME... :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
Ha....please believe ima come correct tony ton!! And u might be on my list b4 I was on yours..............................................................???????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 06:06 PM~11361147
> *bouncy ass mother fuckein lac
> *


Oh dat aint shit.......the real BOUNCIN aint even begun!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 16 2008, 12:03 PM~11358632
> *if they tear up their cars they cant resell them and go out and buy sum 1 elses..
> *


THATS THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN THEM AND US LOCOS, WE BUILD SHIT TO HOP TILL THEY BREAK!!! WHEN IT DONT WORK WE BUILD ANOTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 16 2008, 06:09 PM~11361183
> *THATS THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN THEM AND US LOCOS, WE BUILD SHIT TO HOP TILL THEY BREAK!!! WHEN IT DONT WORK WE BUILD ANOTHER!!! :biggrin:
> *


Uhhhhhhhhhhhh..........


Aint u buy purple stuff from somebody??????


Aint u buy yo lincoln from somebody???????

And aint u buy ur new hopper coming out from somebody???????


Aint think I new bout that one hU??????????? 



Ha just making this fun tony......................


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 2000 TOWNCAR, streethoe, INDIVIDUALS*512*
:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

id rather see sum nice racks oh wait there go sum right derrr


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one have the 350 motor mounts, the ones on the motor, not the ones on the frame


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 16 2008, 06:08 PM~11361174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, but if the fo da fodoo then no.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 16 2008, 06:55 PM~11361429
> *any one have the 350 motor mounts, the ones on the motor, not the ones on the frame
> *


???parts store???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

>


Gettin ready to BREAK BOYZ OFF...................wita lil crooked line mafia touch
[/quote]
*LOOKING GOOD ........*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 07:02 PM~11361473
> *yea.. im a bounce these nuts on some hoes chin...
> where es slimondabumperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> ...


Elsim is right here next to me gettin his ass wooped on this pool table....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> Gettin ready to BREAK BOYZ OFF...................wita lil crooked line mafia touch


*LOOKING GOOD ........*
[/quote]
Thanks homie just trying to catch up and r"I"de wit da big boys .....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2008, 07:08 PM~11361506
> *Elsim is right here next to me gettin his ass wooped on this pool table....
> *


typical ****** playin pool


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 16 2008, 06:55 PM~11361424
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 2000 TOWNCAR, streethoe, INDIVIDUALS*512*
> :0
> *


sup cup cakes u ridding tomorrow ? and bitch u never came tru


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 07:38 PM~11361632
> *sup cup cakes u ridding tomorrow ? and bitch u never came tru
> *


ma fucker u always thinkn bout food..and its came THROUGH ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn i hate white people..

(no offense brian)


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 07:42 PM~11361642
> *damn i hate white people..
> 
> (no  offense brian)
> *


ME 2 FUKN CRACKERS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 16 2008, 07:44 PM~11361648
> *ME 2 FUKN CRACKERS
> *


saltines


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 07:45 PM~11361656
> *saltines
> *


I WAS THINKN MORE LIKE RITZ


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 16 2008, 07:47 PM~11361662
> *I WAS THINKN MORE LIKE RITZ
> *


ritz are too good..
maybe parade brand


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 16 2008, 08:47 PM~11361662
> *I WAS THINKN MORE LIKE RITZ
> *


No ritz are half breeds.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 07:50 PM~11361677
> *No ritz are half breeds.
> *


i like half breeds


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ya making me hungry :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 08:52 PM~11361688
> *i like half breeds
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

chale


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

DOWNY BOY U AT WORK??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 16 2008, 07:41 PM~11361641
> *ma fucker u always thinkn bout food..and its came    THROUGH ...
> *


sorry im a paisa no speakie inglish fucken white boy :0 dont make me post that video of you chipping at the shop lol :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 16 2008, 08:59 PM~11361723
> *chile
> *


There, I fixed it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Aug 16 2008, 07:53 PM~11361691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snow bunnies are my fav..

white girls are sluts.. lol


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11361727
> *sorry im a paisa  no speakie inglish fucken white boy  :0 dont make me post that video of you chipping at the shop lol :biggrin:
> *


PLEASE DO,BUT MAKE SHURE U GOT SOME DIP 2 GO WIT IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 09:01 PM~11361735
> *i got something you can eat..
> snow bunnies are my fav..
> 
> ...


They just want the mandingo to piss off thier parents.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11361723
> *chale
> *


chale murphy.. hahahaaaaaaa


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11361724
> *DOWNY BOY U AT WORK??
> *


yes sir come TRU bout 3 or 4 and load up the linko with sum hoez :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 08:02 PM~11361743
> *They just want the mandingo to piss off thier parents.
> *


thas the worse thing a parent wants to hear from their daughter..
daddy.. im fuckin a ******


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> *LOOKING GOOD ........*


Thanks homie just trying to catch up and r"I"de wit da big boys .....
[/quote]


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2008, 08:03 PM~11361745
> *yes sir come TRU bout 3 or 4 and load up the linko with sum hoez :cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 09:03 PM~11361750
> *thas the worse thing a parent wants to hear from their daughter..
> daddy.. im fuckin a ******
> *


Thats racist.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Homer Pimpson, sic713, RAGALAC, 2000 TOWNCAR, LOW_INC, clowner13, streetshow, ATTN WHORE

What's up whore?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 08:06 PM~11361773
> *Thats racist.
> *


so..


i see an whore in the room


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 09:07 PM~11361785
> *so..
> i see an whore in the room
> *


Jesus Toes...........That is all.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 08:09 PM~11361802
> *Jesus Toes...........That is all.
> *


funny shit.. jesus toes where like 2 feet long in shit


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I kept watching for them to reach out and grab someone.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 09:09 PM~11361802
> *Jesus Toes...........That is all.
> *


waz up ......dens some long azz toes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 16 2008, 08:10 PM~11361813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

wats wrong wit u sic......postin up dats shit bout what what in da but....dats shits fucked up


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 09:15 PM~11361829
> *waz up ......dens some long azz toes
> *


What time you heading out tomorrow?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 09:18 PM~11361845
> *grab nes...
> 
> :uh:
> *


Reach out and pull up the saggy cheek.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 16 2008, 09:50 PM~11361677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ****


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 09:19 PM~11361851
> *What time you heading out tomorrow?
> *


gonna meet a ra ra at 11


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 09:20 PM~11361864
> *gonna meet a ra ra at 11
> *


You taking the whore, 






and your car.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 16 2008, 09:20 PM~11361860
> *:angry:
> 
> no ****
> *


Don't you have some babies to go punch?


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11361871
> *You taking the whore,
> and your car.
> *


just da whore not da car....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:23 PM~11361873
> *Don't you have some babies to go punch?
> *


nope. dont put in work on the weekends


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2008, 06:18 PM~11361232
> *Uhhhhhhhhhhhh..........
> Aint u buy purple stuff from somebody??????
> Aint u buy yo lincoln from somebody???????
> ...


my bot tony buy's them, fucks them, and fuckit get another. :0 he gets he's point across :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 09:20 PM~11361864
> *gonna meet a ra ra at 11
> *



You didn't ask me if you could go somewhere bitch! :angry:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 16 2008, 09:58 PM~11362036
> *You didn't ask me if you could go somewhere bitch! :angry:
> *


i go where i want to go bitch :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 08:42 PM~11361642
> *damn i hate white people..
> 
> (no  offense brian)
> *


What did we ever do to you :dunno:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:01 PM~11362056
> *i go where i want to go bitch :biggrin:
> *


what's goin on 2morrow?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:04 PM~11362080
> *What did we ever do to you :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf
Que onda con esta madre huey


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 16 2008, 10:10 PM~11362137
> *Wtf
> Que onda con esta madre huey
> *


 :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

It means i got a thicker rope 
jajaja


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:17 PM~11362186
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats racists too. 




Good job.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:23 PM~11362236
> *Thats racists too.
> Good job.
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

You going to the show tomorrow?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:27 PM~11362273
> *You going to the show tomorrow?
> *


nobody told me anything


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:31 PM~11362297
> *nobody told me anything
> *


prolly dont want you to go


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 16 2008, 10:32 PM~11362304
> *prolly dont want you to go
> *


 :tears:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

u want to go let me no


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

It's cuz I don't have a G body isn't it!


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

im goin wit ra ra an he dont have a g-body


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:33 PM~11362315
> *u want to go let me no
> *


Na, gotta look at couple houses Cuz. Went by & seen Pops 2day


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:35 PM~11362335
> *Na, gotta look at couple houses Cuz. Went by & seen Pops 2day
> *


yea me too...did u get ur invite to lillys b-day party......


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:38 PM~11362354
> *yea me too...did u get ur invite to lillys b-day party......
> *


Yea Cuz, we'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

an all of HOUSTON STYLEZ is invited also


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+Aug 16 2008, 08:18 PM~11361848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goin where.. to mikes mom thing.. or the krazy toys show


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 10:39 PM~11362368
> *lol...
> haha..
> thought you would like it
> ...


krazy toys show an u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Aug 16 2008, 11:32 PM~11362304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

wat bout u homer....wat u gonna do 2morro


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:42 PM~11362411
> *wat bout u homer....wat u gonna do 2morro
> *


Probly go to the Krazy toys show. Where we meeting up at?


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11362420
> *Probly go to the Krazy toys show. Where we meeting up at?
> *


Ra Ra apartment....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+Aug 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11362385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im mista ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *sic713, ATTN WHORE, INIMITABLE*, Devious Sixty8, clowner13

stylez in this bitch..


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

im mista ass
[/quote]
ol non spellin azz *****......


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *Homer Pimpson, INIMITABLE, sic713, ATTN WHORE,* LOW_INC, Devious Sixty8, clowner13

Fixed it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:48 PM~11362471
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sic713, ATTN WHORE, INIMITABLE, Devious Sixty8, clowner13
> 
> ...


cause they aint got shit better to do when everybody out boozin and smashin hoez


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> im mista ass


ol non spellin azz *****......
[/quote]

ol non quotin ass *****


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 10:50 PM~11362483
> *cause they aint got shit better to do when everybody out boozin and smashin hoez
> *


u doin da same shit as us...so wat u talkin 4


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 10:47 PM~11362460
> *ill be there after i take my bike to mikes mom benifit
> im mista ass
> *


Did they need anymore cars there?


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> ol non spellin azz *****......


ol non quotin ass *****
[/quote]
u just did da same shit....ol dumbass craker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:51 PM~11362492
> *u doin da same shit as us...so wat u talkin 4
> *


bitch its 2008 now.. i'm posting from bar on my celly. sidekick mayne..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 09:50 PM~11362483
> *cause they aint got shit better to do when everybody out boozin and smashin hoez
> *


we always in hoes


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 10:52 PM~11362501
> *bitch its 2008 now.. i'm posting from bar on  my celly.      sidekick mayne..
> *


ol high tech azz *****


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 10:52 PM~11362501
> *bitch its 2008 now.. i'm posting from bar on  my celly.      sidekick mayne..
> *


Thats more fucked up than being at home posting up shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:52 PM~11362504
> *we always in hoes
> *


i'd probably score as many as you if i lied and said i OWNED my own shop too.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

but mine was purposely done....ol dumbass ******


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 16 2008, 09:51 PM~11362494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sidekick my ass..
***** still got a sky pager...


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

hey homer u gonna meet us a robs crib


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 10:53 PM~11362513
> *i'd probably score as many as you if i lied and said i  OWNED  my own shop too.
> *


and didn't smell like hot pockets and rum.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+Aug 16 2008, 11:53 PM~11362511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, i'm just bored.. waiting to leave.. can't leave yet though.. my cousin fk'n some bitch in restroom.. ***** road with me.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:54 PM~11362522
> *and didn't smell like hot pockets and rum.
> *


hot pockets....u mean hot wings


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 11:54 PM~11362522
> *and didn't smell like hot pockets and rum.
> *


i'm cured off the hot pockets.. its all wings now adays.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:56 PM~11362527
> *hot pockets....u mean hot wings
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+Aug 16 2008, 09:53 PM~11362511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never saw that.. i just use the shop to fuck hoes in..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 10:56 PM~11362528
> *i'm cured off the hot pockets.. its all wings now adays.
> *


Hot wings, hot pockets it don't matter, Smelling like either one is going to cut down on the hoe count.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: sic713, Homer Pimpson, ATTN WHORE, Devious Sixty8, INIMITABLE, *clowner13*, LOW_INC

who are u..
do i know u


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:54 PM~11362518
> *hey homer u gonna meet us a robs crib
> *


What time?


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:58 PM~11362549
> *What time?
> *


@ 11


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:54 PM~11362514
> *but mine was purposely done....ol dumbass ******
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 10:58 PM~11362548
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: sic713, Homer Pimpson, ATTN WHORE, Devious Sixty8, INIMITABLE, clowner13, LOW_INC
> 
> ...


Might as well say it before someone else says it...
Deez Nutz. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 16 2008, 08:09 PM~11361183
> *THATS THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN THEM AND US LOCOS, WE BUILD SHIT TO HOP TILL THEY BREAK!!! WHEN IT DONT WORK WE BUILD ANOTHER!!! :biggrin:
> *


WITH ALL THE MONEY U SPENT ON THEM CARS YOU COULD HAVE BUILT SOMETHIN ALONG THE LINES OF THIS.....








OR EVEN THIS.....







..........

US AND THEM......THE PEOPLE THAT BUILD HOPPERS IN MY CLUB DO BUILD THEM TO BREAK THEM........... WE (THE HOUSTON CHAPTER) BUILD CLEAN ASS STREET CARS....NOT HOPPERS.... TONY YOU SAY A DOUBLE IS SUPPOSE TO HIT OVER 40.....WHAT IF IT HAS A STOCK LOCK UP LIKE THE ORANGE ONE TOPS OUT AT 38" ANYMORE IS BUMPER.....AND THATS WHAT THAT CAR HITS I JUST CANT GET IT THERE AND HE CANT EITHER BUT THE NEXT TIME U SEE IT CHECK OUT THE BUMPER FILLERS AND THE BOTTOM OF THE BUMPER....

AND DONT THINK A ***** WAS JUST PICKIN ON CARLOS DAT ***** CAME THROUG GAS HOPPIN IN FROUNT OF US I WAS PLAYIN WITH THE CAR ALREADY SO THE NEXT TIME HE CAME THROUGH I TURNED IT AROUND AND BROKE HIM OFF AND INSTEAD OF SAYIN YOU GOT ME SLIM HE SAYS BUT WHERE IS YOUR CAR AT SLIM CUZ HE KNEW MY SHIT WAS BROKE


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11362552
> *@ 11
> *


He taking the lac?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 16 2008, 11:57 PM~11362542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he wanna be down with ya'll. warned em ya'll gay..but he still interested.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

i think so but not to sure


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 11:01 PM~11362576
> *naw, take bitch out for wings and buckets of coronas..    she knows right away she gonna have to give some head.        cause thats the expensive imported beer.
> he wanna be down with ya'll.  warned em ya'll gay..but he still interested.
> *


Thats only Mr. Soap on a Rope


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 17 2008, 12:04 AM~11362595
> *Thats only Mr. Soap on a Rope
> *


oh ok thats different then


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 11:04 PM~11362595
> *Thats only Mr. Soap on a Rope
> *


Na...soap on a rope just pisses me off.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. fyi. i'm home now.. bar was just right on harrisburg.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 16 2008, 10:59 PM~11362558
> *:ugh:
> *


http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g189/kimberly0885/*******.jpg


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 10:58 PM~11362548
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: sic713, Homer Pimpson, ATTN WHORE, Devious Sixty8, INIMITABLE, clowner13, LOW_INC
> 
> ...


naw u dont


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 16 2008, 10:06 PM~11362616
> *naw u dont
> *


cool.. just checkin..
i thought you was a lil homie i know..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

was weird, seen green cutty on harrisburg.. 13's and lifted.. mayne..


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:06 PM~11362615
> *http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g189/kimberly0885/*******.jpg
> *


If africa shared a border with U.S u know they will all be black


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 10:08 PM~11362629
> *was weird, seen green cutty on harrisburg..  13's and lifted.. mayne..
> *


thats pancho from magnolia body shop..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 16 2008, 11:08 PM~11362632
> *If africa shared a border with U.S u know they will all be black
> *


 then there'd be a wall not a fence


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

blks didnt have to walk here.. we bused em in from new orleans


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 11:01 PM~11362576
> *naw, take bitch out for wings and buckets of coronas..    she knows right away she gonna have to give some head.        cause thats the expensive imported beer.
> he wanna be down with ya'll.  warned em ya'll gay..but he still interested.
> *


naw 
jus checkin the C.C's in Houston


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 10:11 PM~11362652
> *blks didnt have to walk here..  we bused em in from new orleans
> *


thats wrong..
get it right.. we can on a cruise ship drink metrosexual drinks, playin volleyball and shit.. chillin in da cut like mayne..
hol up screw..
knowhatimsayin'

i done came down


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 17 2008, 12:12 AM~11362654
> *naw
> jus checkin the C.C's in Houston
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:13 PM~11362658
> *thats  wrong..
> get it right.. we can on a cruise ship drink metrosexual drinks, playin volleyball and shit.. chillin in da cut like mayne..
> hol up screw..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2008, 11:13 PM~11362659
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

jolly rancher mista


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:13 PM~11362658
> *thats  wrong..
> get it right.. we can on a cruise ship drink metrosexual drinks, playin volleyball and shit.. chillin in da cut like mayne..
> hol up screw..
> ...


I don't understand, is Don on the phone?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ummm


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:17 PM~11362679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got some rite now


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:18 PM~11362681
> *I don't understand, is Don on the phone?
> *


I said.
Get It Right.
The black race can on a slave ship.They were drinking metrosexual beverages,while playing volleball.They were having a good time on the ship.
Hold on screw.
Know what im saying!

They came down like man.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:19 PM~11362690
> *i got some rite now
> *


bring some tommrow


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:22 PM~11362707
> *I said.
> Get It Right.
> The black race can on a slave ship.They were drinking metrosexual beverages,while playing volleball.They were having a good time on the ship.
> ...


Can some one get out the ebonics to english dictionary for me.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:22 PM~11362715
> *bring some tommrow
> *


That's just wrong.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 11:23 PM~11362716
> *Can some one get out the ebonics to english dictionary for me.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 16 2008, 10:23 PM~11362716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Twister :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:26 PM~11362742
> *i can get my dick out this white hoes mouth for you.
> ???
> *


You and mister with a bag of jolly rancher is a scary thought.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

dats more like it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:25 PM~11362736
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I WANNA PLAY WITH HER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11362755
> *You and mister with a bag of jolly rancher is a scary thought.
> *


theres gunna be some mad boyfriends :0 

takin ****** hoes left and right


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:28 PM~11362758
> *dats more like it
> *


You have more posts tonight than you have since you created your screen name.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 10:29 PM~11362762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

15 will get you 25


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:31 PM~11362771
> *:uh:
> *


Say fool, just wanted to give you props on the lac, from the other night at wings factory. Thats bitch is clean, jamming out to CADILLAC ON 22S


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 11:30 PM~11362767
> *You have more posts tonight than you have since you created your screen name.
> *


y u counting


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 16 2008, 10:30 PM~11362770
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 15 will get you 25
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 10:34 PM~11362791
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck it ill take the 25


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 16 2008, 11:33 PM~11362786
> *Say fool, just wanted to give you props on the lac, from the other night at wings factory. Thats bitch is clean, jamming out to CADILLAC ON 22S
> *


Thanks. I had to put that on just to fuck with darkass.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:35 PM~11362798
> *Thanks. I had to put that on just to fuck with darkass.
> *



hahahaha. He left jamming to tippin on primer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 16 2008, 10:35 PM~11362797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cadillac on 22's
i aint did nothing in my life but stay truuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:33 PM~11362788
> *y u counting
> *


Making sure you don't wear your arm out tonight you might need it tomorrow.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 16 2008, 10:37 PM~11362808
> *hahahaha. He left jamming to tippin on primer
> *


owned..
soon ill be tippin on wetblack
and yandy paint.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

devious tranny
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/STRE...acaeb7dbdb6.jpg[/img]


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

ill take the big titty bitch


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 11:37 PM~11362810
> *Making sure you don't wear your arm out tonight you might need it tomorrow.
> *


i got another 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:40 PM~11362825
> *devious tranny
> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/STRE...acaeb7dbdb6.jpg[/img]
> *


Why?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 11:40 PM~11362830
> *i got another 1 :biggrin:
> *


Oh Yea.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

im out fuckers....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 10:37 PM~11362809
> *or this
> 
> 
> ...



:0 wait im going to the bathroom


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Whole lot of whoring going on tonight. 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 6,975 99 1.67% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 94,968 87 1.47% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 22,268 71 1.20% 
64 CRAWLING Nov 2001 24,418 59 1.00% 
juangotti Jul 2006 19,273 57 0.96% 
ricndaregal Oct 2003 12,044 49 0.83% 
sic713 Jan 2005 15,558 48 0.81% 
SA ROLLERZ Mar 2007 3,589 44 0.74% 
Homer Pimpson Aug 2001 5,067 40 0.67% 
Devious Sixty8 Apr 2006 18,452 39 0.66%


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 16 2008, 10:45 PM~11362857
> *Whole lot of whoring going on tonight.
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> ...


damn.. i aint never make that list


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2008, 11:48 PM~11362864
> *damn.. i aint never make that list
> *


You did today.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need to take my ass to bed.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

is it passed your bed time


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 16 2008, 11:52 PM~11362875
> *is it passed your bed time
> *


Yes as a matter of fact it is.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 16 2008, 10:49 PM~11362868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes waiting for his wife to come tuck him in


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Aug 16 2008, 10:03 AM~11358632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck those guys :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what time is the hop kt???


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 12:06 AM~11363159
> *what time is the hop kt???
> *


2:30 pm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 17 2008, 12:10 AM~11363173
> *2:30 pm
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 16 2008, 11:58 PM~11363129
> *:0
> :0
> fuck those guys  :uh:
> *


yea.. when you get a car in houston..
youll be a member again.. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 01:58 AM~11363129
> *:0
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2008, 01:04 AM~11363293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 08:41 AM~11363983
> *:nono:
> :0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 09:29 AM~11364199
> *
> *


we still cool though :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2008, 10:01 PM~11362567
> *WITH ALL THE MONEY U SPENT ON THEM CARS YOU COULD HAVE BUILT SOMETHIN ALONG THE LINES OF THIS.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

my ***** slim dun wrote a book..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2008, 12:01 AM~11362567
> *WITH ALL THE MONEY U SPENT ON THEM CARS YOU COULD HAVE BUILT SOMETHIN ALONG THE LINES OF THIS.....
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know tha 'I' builds some bad ass rider hopper or just for tha streets, but i been holding it down representing at most show picnics and even on thas streets for a very long time HOPPIN my junks cause with out the HOP on tha streets, shows, or picnics shit would be boring as hell!!! dont u think? and its true if i could just dedicate my time and money to one hopper i could already have some thing clean with crome undies, but i cant stick to just one car i just love to build them hop them and break something, but I love it when some challenges me to do something.....CAUSE I GET IT DONE!!!!  U SEE IT FOR UR SELF, AND U KNOW MY TOWN CAR WILL END UP IN THA HOP PIT SOON...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: 


round 3


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2008, 08:18 PM~11361232
> *Uhhhhhhhhhhhh..........
> Aint u buy purple stuff from somebody??????
> Aint u buy yo lincoln from somebody???????
> ...


U MUST NOT TAKE UR TIME TO READ HOMIE" WE BUILD SHIT TO HOP TILL IT BREAKS"... GET IT RIGHT U ASS!!! WHERE DID U GET UR CADDY? DID U NOT BUY IT? WHERE DOES EVERYONE GET THERE CARS FROM, DO THEY GROW THEM IN THERE BACK YARD OUT OF A TREE? UR A FOOL, EVERYONE HAS TO BUY A CAR ONE WAY OR ANOTHER!!! I BUILD PURPLE STUFF TO HOP, I WILL BUILD MY LINCOLN TO HOP, BOTH OF THIS CARS ARE JUST NORMAL WHEN I GOT THEM ((((I DID EVERTHING SO THEY CAN HOP THEY DIDNT EVEN HAVE A REAL SET UP ALL THE SHIT THIS CAR HAD DONE I'VE RE DID IT!!! SO WHAT THE FUCK ARE U TALKING BOUT OH CHEERLEADER! JUST BRING THA REGADY ASS CADDY TO THE MAGNIFICOS SO I CAN SHUT U UP IN FRONT OF ALL THE CROWD, YEAH I SAID THAT! I CAN BUILD A HOPPER IF ID LIKE IN NO TIME, SO WHAT U WANNA DO HOMIE? U BEST COME STAIGHT, WE U TRY TO DOWN TALK ME....AND I KNOW IT ALL FOR THE FUN, THATS WHY I DO THIS CAUSE ITS FUN AND CAUSE """""'I CAN DO THAT""""". LIKE I SAID I BUILD MY OWN SHIT TO HOP AND BREAK, THEN I GET ANOTHER WHEN THEY BREAK!!! LOCOS U BETTER AS SOME BODY 







DOES IT LOOK LIKE IT WAS ALREADY BUILT TO YOU? IF U BUILD UR SHIT THAT WAY, GOOD LUCK CAUSE I DONT ROLL THAT WAY!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 17 2008, 01:59 AM~11363136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK WITH UR SHOW CRAZY TOYS SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT TO THE HOP PIT! LOCOS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 12:09 PM~11365086
> *U MUST NOT TAKE UR TIME TO READ HOMIE" WE BUILD SHIT TO HOP TILL IT BREAKS"... GET IT RIGHT U ASS!!! WHERE DID U GET UR CADDY? DID U NOT BUY IT? WHERE DOES EVERYONE GET THERE CARS FROM, DO THEY GROW THEM IN THERE BACK YARD OUT OF A TREE? UR A FOOL, EVERYONE HAS TO BUY A CAR ONE WAY OR ANOTHER!!! I BUILD PURPLE STUFF TO HOP, I WILL BUILD MY LINCOLN TO HOP, BOTH OF THIS CARS ARE JUST NORMAL WHEN I GOT THEM ((((I DID EVERTHING SO THEY CAN HOP THEY DIDNT EVEN HAVE A REAL SET UP ALL THE SHIT THIS CAR HAD DONE I'VE RE DID IT!!! SO WHAT THE FUCK ARE U TALKING BOUT OH CHEERLEADER! JUST BRING THA REGADY ASS CADDY TO THE MAGNIFICOS SO I CAN SHUT U UP IN FRONT OF ALL THE CROWD, YEAH I SAID THAT! I CAN BUILD A HOPPER IF ID LIKE IN NO TIME, SO WHAT U WANNA DO HOMIE? U BEST COME STAIGHT, WE U TRY TO DOWN TALK ME....AND I KNOW IT ALL FOR THE FUN, THATS WHY I DO THIS CAUSE ITS FUN AND CAUSE """""'I CAN DO THAT""""". LIKE I SAID I BUILD MY OWN SHIT TO HOP AND BREAK, THEN I GET ANOTHER WHEN THEY BREAK!!!    LOCOS U BETTER AS SOME BODY
> 
> 
> ...


..ok....lets see...

Purple stuff...bought painted and already lifted....

Lincoln....bought lifted wit stock paint .....

New hopper......was already a hopper so guess it can't be that hard to get ready hu..

My lac was bought og....I cut it...I broke it...I fixed it.....and now redoing it again.....guess u aint the only one who likes to build shit n break it right?????.............................................oh and as for that pic u posted there just some things u should keep to ur self pinche tony loco wit them popcorn welds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 02:23 PM~11365155
> *..ok....lets see...
> 
> Purple stuff...bought painted and already lifted....
> ...


 :0 


***** got 0wn3d by a tuba player mayne..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

2 much :rantmy bad typing) :buttkick: :roflmao: pull them ma fukrz up n settle this shit already..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

post sum pics of show 4 people who couldnt make it..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 01:11 PM~11365410
> *2 much :rantmy bad typing)  :buttkick:  :roflmao: pull them ma fukrz up n settle this shit already..
> *


Now that wouldn't be no fun would it????? U know how boring this topic would be without some back n forth shittalkin....we would be in here talkin bout hot wings,trannys, and dj latins poo pics.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cant h-town just get along :dunno:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 01:21 PM~11365463
> *Now that wouldn't be no fun would it????? U know how boring this topic would be without some back n forth shittalkin....we would be in here talkin bout hot wings,trannys, and dj latins poo pics.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sad thing is ur right...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 01:18 PM~11365444
> *post sum pics of show 4 people who couldnt make it..
> *


u shoulda went and chipped for cash :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:25 PM~11362736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 01:35 PM~11365529
> *u shoulda went and chipped for cash  :0
> *


na i leave that 4u ... my bad they dont have a how high can i jump award...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 01:45 PM~11365587
> *na i leave that 4u ... my bad they dont have a how high can i jump award...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


yea u doin bad when i can out jump your car on foot...chipper :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 01:45 PM~11365587
> *na i leave that 4u ... my bad they dont have a how high can i jump award...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


and would u bet your lincoln i dont have a car???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *RAGALAC*
car coming out clean


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 01:50 PM~11365607
> *2 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC
> car coming out clean
> *


Thanks cali......had to put yo boy sic to work............tol em ...if u don't get it right u aint gettin no watermelon.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 02:02 PM~11365660
> *Thanks cali......had to put yo boy sic to work............tol em ...if u don't get it right u aint gettin no watermelon.......
> *


he woulda did a better job if u woulda slapped his face..hes a bitch like that...gotta scare the best work out of him :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 01:49 PM~11365605
> *and would u bet your lincoln i dont have a car???
> *


let me guess its in cali right.......................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 02:09 PM~11365678
> *let me guess its in cali right.......................
> *


nope...now what???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah,* G-Bodyman*, 2000 TOWNCAR
:0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 03:11 PM~11365688
> *3 Members: cali rydah, G-Bodyman, 2000 TOWNCAR
> :0
> *


 :wave: whatz up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Aug 17 2008, 02:13 PM~11365697
> *:wave: whatz up
> *


nothing much...whats goin on with u??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 01:48 PM~11365600
> *yea u doin bad when i can out jump your car on foot...chipper  :0
> *


its like this lil hommi id rather b called chippn then called i ride in the passenger seat of my hommies low low cuz mines sssstil n cali.. hahahaha ne ways fuk it im chippn and u know i dont give a fuck.cuz even if my car hit 60 inches ma fukers still gunna talk shit n hate cuz i got chinas or no chrome or crooked pinstripes or plain paint or gator interior or its a ford ............................and so on its a never ending job 4 a hater..niga shit aint never good enough..i guess its cuz we from houston.. end of subject unlesss u wanna make it a 30 page event...............................................................................................................................................................................hahahahahahaha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 02:08 PM~11365677
> *he woulda did a better job if u woulda slapped his face..hes a bitch like that...gotta scare the best work out of him  :biggrin:
> *


Na just tole em.....look this aint none them lil scooters.bicycles.....***** this a lac betta come on wit da come on.......while I said that I was waiving a piece a chicken back n forth cross his face..............so he listened....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 17 2008, 01:35 PM~11365529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw i do my best work when i fart in peoples face,...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 03:14 PM~11365699
> *nothing much...whats goin on with u??
> *


Nothing much just spending time with the family!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 02:10 PM~11365683
> *nope...now what???
> *


then drive that ma fukr. or is it a yard trophy??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 02:19 PM~11365712
> *Na just tole em.....look this aint none them lil scooters.bicycles.....***** this a lac betta come on wit da come on.......while I said that I was waiving a piece a chicken back n forth cross his face..............so he listened....
> *


u dumb


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 02:19 PM~11365709
> *its like this lil hommi id rather b  called chippn then called i ride in the passenger seat of my hommies low low cuz mines sssstil n cali.. hahahaha ne ways fuk it im chippn and u know i dont give a fuck.cuz even if my car hit 60 inches ma fukers still gunna talk shit n hate cuz i got chinas or no chrome or crooked pinstripes or plain paint or gator interior or its a ford ............................and so on its a never ending job 4 a hater..niga shit aint never good enough..i guess its cuz we from houston.. end of subject unlesss u wanna make it a 30 page event...............................................................................................................................................................................hahahahahahaha
> *


id rather not have a car then be called a chipper and call somebody out and chip out..its like challenging someone to a fight and gettin knocked out..lol..anyway i hear what u sayin and i aint no hater i told u your car was clean a while ago...jus dont hop it anymore...when ur shit is clean i let u know...whens its junk i dont talk about it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 17 2008, 02:19 PM~11365712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw...when its ready i will have somebody drive it for me... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 02:25 PM~11365736
> *
> u farted around me not in my face u nasty bitch...
> 
> *


my ass was like 1 foot from your head..
:biggrin: 

you know u liked the smell of ass chicken and watermelon.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

its cool call it wut u want i could give a fuk about a hopper or a car period.that is my every day car.. my only car,i drive it when i take the family shoppin to the movies ect. i lowride cuz its me not to impress u ma fukerz on layit low...
so build u a hopper so u can ft in k but imma b me k hommi... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 02:25 PM~11365736
> *fuckin half a racist  :biggrin:
> u farted around me not in my face u nasty bitch...
> i feel u...im putting together some kinda cabinet shit for one of my bathrooms
> ...


u gotta let em hit the switch 4 u 2 then???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2008, 02:30 PM~11365759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...u dont know me very well...i know how to hit a switch...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 02:36 PM~11365791
> *:uh:
> ride how YOU ride and keep it lowriding
> lol...u dont know me very well...i know how to hit a switch...
> *


u sho right i dont know u iaint never seen u, like i aint seen half the people on here, u just a screen name to me... thats y their aint no hard feelingz. u could b a midget with 1 arm an a broken leg 4 all i know...lol, haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 03:41 PM~11365820
> *u sho right i dont know u iaint never seen u, like i aint seen half the people on here, u just a screen name to me... thats y their aint no hard feelingz. u could b a midget with 1 arm an a broken leg 4 all i know...lol, haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 02:41 PM~11365820
> *u sho right i dont know u iaint never seen u, like i aint seen half the people on here, u just a screen name to me... thats y their aint no hard feelingz. u could b a midget with 1 arm an a broken leg 4 all i know...lol, haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


well alot of people know me...dont get butt hurt its only fun and games.. u will see me at a show...im the black guy with the styrofoam cup and L.A. hat.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 04:54 PM~11365869
> *well alot of people know me...dont get butt hurt its only fun and games.. u will see me at a show...im the black guy with the styrofoam cup and L.A. hat.. :biggrin:
> *


Wearin all red :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 02:54 PM~11365869
> *well alot of people know me...dont get butt hurt its only fun and games.. u will see me at a show...im the black guy with the styrofoam cup and L.A. hat.. :biggrin:
> *


butt hurt?? :dunno: sorry hommi dont play them games im married hope thats not how yall do it out there. haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 17 2008, 02:56 PM~11365884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw im married too..dont get all sensitive its the internet...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 03:28 PM~11365999
> *:biggrin:
> naw im married too..dont get all sensitive its the internet...
> *


ur on time out.. dont get banned from the houston topic 2.... :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 12:58 AM~11363129
> *:0
> :0
> fuck those guys  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

the hoppers from the show today


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Devious Sixty8, ATTN WHORE, Hny Brn Eyz, clowner13


:0 havnt seen ya on much lately...are you buildin a hopper? :scrutinize:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 17 2008, 03:56 PM~11365884
> *Wearin all red :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 17 2008, 05:45 PM~11366077
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

how was crazy toy show someone let me know couldn't make it had 2 work


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 17 2008, 04:46 PM~11366084
> *how was crazy toy show  someone let me know couldn't make it had 2 work
> *


its waz ok......but hot azz fuck


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

i bet it was thank hoime ,i got 2 money 4 the cutty


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Aug 17 2008, 03:31 PM~11366013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whos brown cutty is that??? and deez nutz have another color :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 17 2008, 03:34 PM~11366023
> *the hoppers from the show today
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne big fleetolac was catchin a lil air hu???

And I think that's big brown aint it?? The dudes from houston society???? I think....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

mac no luck on them tires


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 05:25 PM~11366293
> *mac no luck on them tires
> *


 :angry:  

thanks or checkin homie......


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 01:11 PM~11365410
> *2 much :rantmy bad typing)  :buttkick:  :roflmao: pull them ma fukrz up n settle this shit already..
> *


thatz what im sayin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 04:03 PM~11366163
> *whos brown cutty is that??? and deez nutz have another color :uh:
> *


that my boy is big brown and is a double and what else do you need to know????? :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 04:19 PM~11366261
> *Mayne big fleetolac was  catchin a lil air hu???
> 
> And I think that's big brown aint it?? The dudes from houston society???? I think....
> *


not bad for a single on eight batt. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 17 2008, 05:09 PM~11366515
> *not bad for a single on eight batt. :biggrin:
> *


Not bad...not bad at all......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 17 2008, 04:27 PM~11366306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 17 2008, 04:41 PM~11366055
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Devious Sixty8, ATTN WHORE, Hny Brn Eyz, clowner13
> :0  havnt seen ya on much lately...are you buildin a hopper? :scrutinize:
> *


 :yes: 


Lol! Nah I was on vacation for awhile then I was catchin up on all the craziness that has been happening. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2008, 06:09 PM~11366842
> *:yes:
> Lol! Nah I was on vacation for awhile then I was catchin up on all the craziness that has been happening. :cheesy:
> *


miss me?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 07:11 PM~11366864
> *miss me?
> *


You are the reason why I came back. 


Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11366507
> *that my boy is big brown and is a double and what else do you need to know????? :biggrin:
> *


HEY MR. KNOW IT ALL, WHAT KIND AND SIZE OF TIRES ARE THOSE ON THAT CAR? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:19 PM~11366902
> *HEY MR. KNOW IT ALL, WHAT KIND AND SIZE OF TIRES ARE THOSE ON THAT CAR?  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 04:19 PM~11365709
> *its like this lil hommi id rather b  called chippn then called i ride in the passenger seat of my hommies low low cuz mines sssstil n cali.. hahahaha ne ways fuk it im chippn and u know i dont give a fuck.cuz even if my car hit 60 inches ma fukers still gunna talk shit n hate cuz i got chinas or no chrome or crooked pinstripes or plain paint or gator interior or its a ford ............................and so on its a never ending job 4 a hater..niga shit aint never good enough..i guess its cuz we from houston.. end of subject unlesss u wanna make it a 30 page event...............................................................................................................................................................................hahahahahahaha
> *


SO TRUE HOMIE!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 04:22 PM~11365725
> *id rather not have a car then be called a chipper and call somebody out and chip out..its like challenging someone to a fight and gettin knocked out..lol..anyway i hear what u sayin and i aint no hater i told u your car was clean a while ago...jus dont hop it anymore...when ur shit is clean i let u know...whens its junk i dont talk about it...
> *


GOT A POINT, ITS CLEAN ALRIGHT...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11366842
> *:yes:
> Lol! Nah I was on vacation for awhile then I was catchin up on all the craziness that has been happening. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:22 PM~11366928
> *
> SO TRUE HOMIE!
> *


yep ,u already know how ****** do it in hata town i mean h town......


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 17 2008, 06:23 PM~11366937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess imma hatin cheerleader


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:19 PM~11366902
> *HEY MR. KNOW IT ALL, WHAT KIND AND SIZE OF TIRES ARE THOSE ON THAT CAR?  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


There size...SUPA SWAMper! Mickey thompson size!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:23 PM~11366937
> *GOT A POINT, ITS CLEAN ALRIGHT...
> *


hes right.. but its like this every 1 knows slim shit get up but he had a bad day..
i aint hate on the man i have him his props..at the same time i fuked my self tryn to do to much and car was trippn.. i aint make no excuses i showed up cuz i aint gunna back out... but my time will come but i aint gunna brag and talk shit about it,cuz then ill b like every 1 else... ill b a chipper.. dont hurt me or my confidence nun.. cuz i know my shit clean, and i know what it will do...SO KEEP ON HATTIN AND IMMA KEEP ON HAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 06:33 PM~11367030
> *hes right.. but its like this every 1 knows slim shit get up but he had a bad day..
> i aint hate on the man i have him his props..at the same time i fuked my self tryn to do to much and car was trippn.. i aint make no excuses i showed up cuz i aint gunna back out... but my time will come  but i aint gunna brag and talk shit about it,cuz then ill b like every 1 else... ill b a chipper.. dont hurt me or my confidence nun.. cuz i know my shit clean, and i know what it will do...SO KEEP ON HATTIN AND IMMA KEEP ON HAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


slim was chippin too but i told him that on the phone... i aint no hater... like u said u had a bad day...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 02:23 PM~11365155
> *..ok....lets see...
> 
> Purple stuff...bought painted and already lifted....
> ...


LITTLE THAT U KNOW AND MUCH U TALK!! PURPLE STUFF WAS NOT LIFTED WHEN I BOUGHT IT THATS WHERE U WRONG HOMIE, I HAVE MORE MONEY IN ALL THA BATTERIES IN MY CARS THAT U PUT IN THAT LAC....HELL U TALKIN ABOUT HOMIE!!!I PUT MY OWN SET UP IN PURPLE STUFF AND TOOK ALL THE JUNK OUT OF THE TRUNK AND MADE IT HOP!!!! BUT AS A MATTER OF FACT I JUST GOT A NEW FRAME THAT IM ABOUT TO REINFORCE FOR PURLE STUFF CAUSE LIKE I SAID I BUILD MY OWN SHIT!!! MAYBE U CAN COME TAKE SOME NOTES ON ALL THE WORK IM GONNA PUT INTO PURPLE STUFF!!!! DONT WORRY LIL HOMIE UR STILL MY BOY EVEN THOUGH U TALK ALOT OFF SHIT!!!!  THE NEW HOPPER THAT I HAVE WAS A DANCER BUT THE GUY TRYED TO HOP IT AND HOW MANY INCHES DID IT DO? LIKE I SAID U JUST TALK TO TALK, BUT U AINT DOING SHIT TO IMPRESS ME.... GET ON MY LEVEL THEM WE CAN NOSE THEM UP, IM GONNA SHUT U UP HOMIE.....U WILL SEE WHAT I DO WITH PURPLE STUFF IN MUCH LESS TIME THA WHAT U TOOK IN UR CADDY, AND U CALL UR SELF A BALLER CAUSE UR WIFE MAKE GOOD MONEY....COME WORK FOR ME HOMIE, AS LONG ASS U CAN DRIVE AND DELIVER U GOT A JOB LET ME KNOW MR. BALLER!!!  
:nono: :nono: :nono: U WILL ALSO BE A WITNESS OF ALL THE CHANGES ON THE LINCOLN, """"CAUSE THATS HOW I ROLL"""...  BY THE WAY I DIDNT WELD THAT HOMIE, BUT IF IT MAKES U FEEL BETTER OK.... U SEE FOR UR SELF BALLER


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 06:31 PM~11367006
> *never said it wasnt  just aint a hopper  :biggrin:
> i guess imma hatin cheerleader
> *


That makes 2 of us.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2008, 06:17 PM~11366889
> *You are the reason why I came back.
> Lol! :cheesy:
> *


yea fuckin right..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:43 PM~11367128
> *LITTLE THAT U KNOW AND MUCH U TALK!! PURPLE STUFF WAS NOT  LIFTED WHEN I BOUGHT IT THATS WHERE U WRONG HOMIE, I HAVE MORE MONEY IN ALL THA BATTERIES IN MY CARS THAT U PUT IN THAT LAC....HELL U TALKIN ABOUT HOMIE!!!I PUT MY OWN  SET UP IN PURPLE STUFF AND TOOK ALL THE JUNK OUT OF THE TRUNK AND MADE IT HOP!!!! BUT AS A MATTER OF FACT I JUST GOT A NEW FRAME THAT IM ABOUT TO REINFORCE FOR PURLE STUFF CAUSE LIKE I SAID I BUILD MY OWN SHIT!!! MAYBE U CAN COME TAKE SOME NOTES ON ALL THE WORK IM GONNA PUT INTO PURPLE STUFF!!!! DONT WORRY LIL HOMIE UR STILL MY BOY EVEN THOUGH U TALK ALOT OFF SHIT!!!!  THE NEW HOPPER THAT I HAVE WAS A DANCER BUT THE GUY TRYED TO HOP IT AND HOW MANY INCHES DID IT DO?  LIKE I SAID U JUST TALK TO TALK, BUT U AINT DOING SHIT TO IMPRESS ME.... GET ON MY LEVEL THEM WE CAN NOSE THEM UP, IM GONNA SHUT U UP HOMIE.....U WILL SEE WHAT I DO WITH PURPLE STUFF IN MUCH LESS TIME THA WHAT U TOOK IN UR CADDY, AND U CALL UR SELF A BALLER CAUSE UR WIFE MAKE GOOD MONEY....COME WORK FOR ME HOMIE, AS LONG ASS U CAN DRIVE AND DELIVER U GOT A JOB LET ME KNOW MR. BALLER!!!
> :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  U WILL ALSO BE A WITNESS OF ALL THE CHANGES ON THE LINCOLN, """"CAUSE THATS HOW I ROLL"""...  BY THE WAY I DIDNT WELD THAT HOMIE, BUT IF IT MAKES U FEEL BETTER OK.... U SEE FOR UR SELF BALLER
> *


hook a ***** up ill take notes and i need a job... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 06:43 PM~11367131
> *That makes 2 of us.......
> *


im jus a cheerleader :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 08:33 PM~11367030
> *hes right.. but its like this every 1 knows slim shit get up but he had a bad day..
> i aint hate on the man i have him his props..at the same time i fuked my self tryn to do to much and car was trippn.. i aint make no excuses i showed up cuz i aint gunna back out... but my time will come  but i aint gunna brag and talk shit about it,cuz then ill b like every 1 else... ill b a chipper.. dont hurt me or my confidence nun.. cuz i know my shit clean, and i know what it will do...SO KEEP ON HATTIN AND IMMA KEEP ON HAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


  MUCH RESPECT FOR U AND UR CAR HOMIE I SEE U ROLLING EVERY WHERE!!! UR MY BOY BLUE!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HATE TO INTERRUPT WAR OF THE HOPPERS..BUT JUST LIKE TO SAY GOOD JOB TO KRAZY TOYZ FOR TODAYS SHOW..WE NEED MORE SHOWS AND PICNICS..FOR HTOWN.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:49 PM~11367174
> *HATE TO INTERRUPT WAR OF THE HOPPERS..BUT JUST LIKE TO SAY GOOD JOB TO KRAZY TOYZ FOR TODAYS SHOW..WE NEED MORE SHOWS AND PICNICS..FOR HTOWN.....
> *


dont interupt again goofy... let the wars continue..lol..anyway x2 for the krazytoys show...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Can't beat free spectators and free food and drinks instead of $30 at the dorr the another $30 for a nachos and a coke. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 06:51 PM~11367189
> *dont interupt again goofy... let the wars continue..lol..anyway x2 for the krazytoys show...
> *


  SORRY..GOOSSSHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 17 2008, 06:52 PM~11367206
> *Can't beat free spectators and free food and drinks instead of $30 at the dorr the another $30 for a nachos and a coke.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 06:19 PM~11366261
> *Mayne big fleetolac was  catchin a lil air hu???
> 
> And I think that's big brown aint it?? The dudes from houston society???? I think....
> *


YEAH THATS MY HOMIE BIG BROWNS CAR AND GUESS WHAT HOMIE ((( I HELPED HIM BIULD THAT CAR))))) JUST SO U KNOW... MY HOMIE COULD ALSO DO IT HIM SELF BUT I HELPED!!!!!!!!! HIS HELPED ME ALOT THAT WHAT HOMEBOYS ARE FOR TO HELP EACH OTHER OUT...WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:52 PM~11367207
> *  SORRY..GOOSSSHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 08:33 PM~11367028
> *There size...SUPA SWAMper! Mickey thompson size!
> *


 :rofl: :0 AFTER ALL THE SHIT U TALK UR ALRIGHT!!! THAT DONT MEAN IM NOT GONNA BREAK U OFF!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 06:55 PM~11367232
> *
> *


IM SITTIN ON RED LEATHER NOW... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 08:49 PM~11367174
> *HATE TO INTERRUPT WAR OF THE HOPPERS..BUT JUST LIKE TO SAY GOOD JOB TO KRAZY TOYZ FOR TODAYS SHOW..WE NEED MORE SHOWS AND PICNICS..FOR HTOWN.....
> *


X2 SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE, BUT WORKING ON THE NEW FRAME THATS GOING ON PURPLE STUFF!! GOT ALOT OF WORK..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 17 2008, 05:34 PM~11366023
> *the hoppers from the show today
> 
> 
> ...


HOP LOOKED GOOD!! NICE FLEET, WHAT DID IT DO?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:59 PM~11367264
> *X2 SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE, BUT WORKING ON THE NEW FRAME THATS GOING ON PURPLE STUFF!! GOT ALOT OF WORK..
> *


FIRST TIME TO A SHOW WITHOUT A CAR..I FELT SO EMPTY....  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 17 2008, 07:09 PM~11366515
> *not bad for a single on eight batt. :biggrin:
> *


  LOOKS GOOD, WHAT IT DO?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:57 PM~11367251
> *IM SITTIN ON RED LEATHER NOW... :0
> *


ridin lac now huh??? :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11367275
> *FIRST TIME TO A SHOW WITHOUT A CAR..I FELT SO EMPTY....   :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW WHAT U MEAN, I BEEN THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, LOW_INC, cali rydah, Lord Goofy, sic713, 84 BLAZER, 2000 TOWNCAR, JUSTDEEZ(((((LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A FULL HOUSE AND A LONG NIGHT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 07:02 PM~11367285
> *ridin lac now huh??? :0
> *


 :yes: BLK TOP/PAINT RED GUTS..ALL BLK SHOES...E&G MOUTH PIECE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 07:05 PM~11367316
> *:yes: BLK TOP/PAINT RED GUTS..ALL BLK SHOES...E&G MOUTH PIECE
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 17 2008, 08:49 PM~11367174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheap *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:05 PM~11367316
> *:yes: BLK TOP/PAINT RED GUTS..ALL BLK SHOES...E&G MOUTH PIECE
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2008, 07:11 PM~11367372
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


I WAS JUS GIVING A DESCRIPTION OF WHAT THE CAR SHOULD LOOK LIKE IN 3YRS.... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Ha......trippin......no te me enojes tony!!!!!! Das koo I feel ya....tho u just contradicted ya self saying purple stuff wasn't lifted...then u said it was and u took all the junk out.....hmmmmmmm?????????

And dats koo u helped ya homie build that car...I got my patnas that help me too and I help them so do wat u do loco....and I never said I was ballin or my girl was ballin....just said we aint driving no buckets like other folks ya dig.....oh and don't worry bout it whenever the lac ready I won't let nobody but u be da first one to nose up to it......might be a while cuz it gon come correct I'm talkin bout from da wheels to da roof knowmsayin,but like I said ill let u take da first swing at it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:17 PM~11367417
> *I WAS JUS GIVING A DESCRIPTION OF WHAT THE CAR SHOULD LOOK LIKE IN 3YRS.... :uh:
> *


mayne.. 3 years? hopefully i'll have the 68 out by then.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 08:17 PM~11367417
> *I WAS JUS GIVING A DESCRIPTION OF WHAT THE CAR SHOULD LOOK LIKE IN 3YRS.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2008, 07:20 PM~11367451
> *mayne..  3 years?    hopefully i'll have the 68 out by then.
> *


DONT FORGET ANOTHER 3YRS  FOR HYDROS,MOON ROOF AND BUMPER KIT..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

my son will be driving my lac by the time i'm finished


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone need one these for thier display


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 07:22 PM~11367469
> *DONT FORGET ANOTHER 3YRS   FOR HYDROS,MOON ROOF AND BUMPER KIT..
> *


Dam guess I aint the only one on the life long lowrider plan..........lol..............................guess if we keep spending our money on these expensive shoes well never get shit done hu goof??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 17 2008, 09:22 PM~11367469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****, you aint suppose to take that shit from the wedding. theivin ass *****. and mayne, one like that just fell on my toe this morning. fractured my toe. on positive side, they gave me vicidin.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 17 2008, 07:27 PM~11367509
> *anyone need one these for thier display
> 
> 
> ...


i got one of those in my dining room


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 07:29 PM~11367526
> *Dam guess I aint the only one on the life long lowrider plan..........lol..............................guess if we keep spending our money on these expensive shoes well never get shit done hu goof??
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 07:33 PM~11367563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


devious needs one
addicted to trannys


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 09:41 PM~11367619
> *devious needs one
> addicted to trannys
> *


you need one. "addicted to white gurls cause they have good credit"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ragedy mother fucker


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2008, 07:42 PM~11367625
> *you need one. "addicted to white gurls cause they have good credit"
> *


addicted to slippin in ham juice.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 07:44 PM~11367634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i agree :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 09:44 PM~11367642
> *i agree  :0
> *


sometimes you got take a step back in order to take 2 forward! Good luck on elco sic.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 17 2008, 07:44 PM~11367642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its coming together.. should bust out hard magnificos..

everybody says im crazy for sanding off the new paint..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 07:30 PM~11367530
> *i got one of those in my dining room
> *


x2 my wife dont like it she told to get rid of it


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 17 2008, 07:46 PM~11367655
> *sometimes you got take a step back in order to take 2 forward! Good luck on elco sic.
> *


**MESSAGE**......... :biggrin: LIKE IN "DONT BE A MENACE WHILE DRINKING YOUR YOUR JUICE IN THE HOOD" MOVIE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 09:48 PM~11367673
> *:angry:
> houston stylez members are surpose to encourage each other..not cheerlead.
> hater :angry:
> ...


your ride and if you wasnt happy wit it then do what you got do. seems like everyone is aiming for magnificos to bust out...sounds like we got a good show ahead of us.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this what most of houston needs to do..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 17 2008, 07:48 PM~11367675
> *x2 my wife dont like it she told to get rid of it
> *


ILL TAKE EM IF THEY FOR FREE... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 17 2008, 07:48 PM~11367675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea... wasnt straight enough for me..
plus i fuckin hate silver 2 tone


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2008, 07:29 PM~11367527
> *
> *****, you aint suppose to take that shit from the wedding.    theivin ass *****.  and mayne, one like that just fell on my toe this morning.  fractured my toe.  on positive side, they gave me vicidin.
> *


 lmao took the center piece :biggrin: get my pic messages of kojak's weenie pack


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:49 PM~11367684
> **MESSAGE*......... :biggrin:  LIKE IN  "DONT BE A MENACE WHILE DRINKING YOUR YOUR JUICE IN THE HOOD" MOVIE
> *



LINK?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chick from today at krazy toys show..
she was good..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2008, 07:51 PM~11367702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she said come get it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 17 2008, 07:53 PM~11367725
> *:angry:
> she said come get it
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 07:44 PM~11367642
> *i agree  :0
> *


..we......agree...javascript:emoticon(':0')


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 17 2008, 07:46 PM~11367655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not from houston stylez :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 17 2008, 07:53 PM~11367725
> *:angry:
> she said come get it
> *


PM ADDRESS AND I GO DURING THE WEEK...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 17 2008, 07:54 PM~11367729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FULL HOUSE....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2008, 07:54 PM~11367729
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:      :biggrin:
> *


Awwwwwwwwww mayne....htowns king of da streets in da house!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 07:55 PM~11367741
> *:0
> not from houston stylez  :uh:
> *


i forgot we kicked you out for not having a car..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 07:58 PM~11367764
> *Awwwwwwwwww mayne....htowns king of da streets in da house!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 07:58 PM~11367764
> *Awwwwwwwwww mayne....htowns king of da streets in da house!!!!!!!!!
> *


no mames puto


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ima bust out the fo do on yall ******


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 07:50 PM~11367691
> *this what most of houston needs to do..
> 
> 
> ...


*MUSIC THESE DAYS CAN'T F**CK WITH THIS !! *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 07:59 PM~11367776
> *no mames puto
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 17 2008, 07:59 PM~11367782
> *MUSIC THESE DAYS CAN'T F**CK WITH THIS !!
> *


awwready!
im jammin out right now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 08:01 PM~11367802
> *awwready!
> im  jammin out right now
> *


i linked you to that shit lil buster


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 08:02 PM~11367806
> *i linked you to that shit lil buster
> *


on where.. myspace?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2008, 07:58 PM~11367766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whos that ***** in all that red??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 07:58 PM~11367764
> *Awwwwwwwwww mayne....htowns king of da streets in da house!!!!!!!!!
> *


well, i'm juz glad to see all these friendly hopping comp going here on layilow, i'm about month and half from finish my hopper, taking my time BUT SHOULD B A GOOD 1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 08:04 PM~11367822
> *on where.. myspace?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2008, 08:05 PM~11367828
> *well, i'm juz glad to see all these friendly hopping comp going here on layilow, i'm about month and half from finish my hopper, taking my time BUT SHOULD B A GOOD 1
> *


 :0 single???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 08:04 PM~11367827
> *
> whos that ***** in all that red??
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 17 2008, 08:04 PM~11367827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where *****?
im lost


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 08:06 PM~11367846
> *:0  single???
> *


will try, but not sure yet :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 07:59 PM~11367776
> *no mames puto
> *


Ha I c u catching up on some reading sucka......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 08:02 PM~11367806
> *i linked you to that shit lil buster
> *


*POST UP SOME GAP-BAND: HUMPIN,BURN RUBBER ON ME,OUTSTANDING......* :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 17 2008, 07:59 PM~11367782
> *MUSIC THESE DAYS CAN'T F**CK WITH THIS !!
> *


Nice avi....right click save


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 17 2008, 08:07 PM~11367851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11367867
> *POST UP SOME GAP-BAND:  HUMPIN,BURN RUBBER ON ME,OUTSTANDING......  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18vLUUSqv0A


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

who can get optima batteries for cheap?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 09:14 PM~11367907
> *who can get optima batteries for cheap?
> *


Too easy.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 08:14 PM~11367906
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18vLUUSqv0A
> *


naw *****.. this one better
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edjddqeKaoY&feature=related


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 08:14 PM~11367907
> *who can get optima batteries for cheap?
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Yea that was too easy...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 08:14 PM~11367906
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18vLUUSqv0A
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2008, 10:01 PM~11362567
> *WITH ALL THE MONEY U SPENT ON THEM CARS YOU COULD HAVE BUILT SOMETHIN ALONG THE LINES OF THIS.....
> 
> 
> ...


different strokes for different folks, some like pepsi some like coke namean


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

sup h town ace..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 10:22 PM~11367986
> *sup h town ace..
> *


 :biggrin: he is at work , he forgot to log off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11367865
> *Ha I c u catching up on some reading sucka......
> *


watch this 3 times before u go to bed...you will wake up and the grass will be greener

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

anywhere on here where here might be someone selling pedal cars? I prefer metal over plastic but dont have to be an actual classic...was thinking of having a one for the little one coming soon. Maybe take pics of her in it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 08:24 PM~11368012
> *watch this 3 times before u go to bed...you will wake up and the grass will be greener
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE
> *


Got the caliswangin vid rat here...seen that shit million times....knowmsayin....there's da dole banana,u got the tequita banana, and u got da santana banana.......but is a hopper tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 08:24 PM~11368012
> *watch this 3 times before u go to bed...you will wake up and the grass will be greener
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 08:30 PM~11368070
> *Got the caliswangin vid rat here...seen that shit million times....knowmsayin....there's da dole banana,u got the tequita banana, and u got da santana banana.......but is a hopper tho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


got her top off with skirt on, 2 of 60 ways to pull up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 08:30 PM~11368074
> *:roflmao:
> *


takin ****** to church in this topic. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 08:32 PM~11368091
> *got her top off with skirt on, 2 of 60 ways to pull up
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 17 2008, 10:29 PM~11368064
> *anywhere on here where here might be someone selling pedal cars?  I prefer metal over plastic but dont have to be an actual classic...was thinking of having a one for the little one coming soon.  Maybe take pics of her in it.
> *


Seen a stroller at last minute, dont know if you would be intrested in that or if there selling it but i can PM you the # if you dont have it already.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 10:32 PM~11368091
> *got her top off with skirt on, 2 of 60 ways to pull up
> 
> 
> ...


60 gon look good!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 08:32 PM~11368091
> *got her top off with skirt on, 2 of 60 ways to pull up
> 
> 
> ...


Ha......I see ya gettin her ready.....mayne


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 16 2008, 09:42 PM~11361642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one isnt for sale  :biggrin: but Ive seen some on ebay do about $175


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11367691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know where, but i aint snitching. you on your own bitch, good luck.. already got mine.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 17 2008, 09:35 PM~11368125
> *Seen a stroller at last minute, dont know if you would be intrested in that or if there selling it but i can PM you the # if you dont have it already.
> *



Sounds neat...kinda like the latin kustoms one? 











I was looking for a pedal car...but Ill look around and see what me and the mrs like more. PM number though?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 17 2008, 09:38 PM~11368159
> *:biggrin:
> :burn:
> That one isnt for sale   :biggrin: but Ive seen some on ebay do about $175 *



oh....well thats cool.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 17 2008, 08:38 PM~11368159
> *:biggrin:
> :burn:
> That one isnt for sale   :biggrin: but Ive seen some on ebay do about $175
> *


Is it a cadillac one?????? Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 09:59 PM~11367779
> *ima bust out the fo do on yall ******
> *


 hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 17 2008, 10:45 PM~11368224
> *oh....well thats cool.
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=018

Sold but at a good price :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11367944
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yea that was too easy...
> *


ask your nuts how much


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 08:33 PM~11368099
> *takin ****** to church in this topic.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0&feature=related
> ...


pastor wood in this bitch


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11368202
> *Sounds neat...kinda like the latin kustoms one?
> 
> 
> ...


Yup just like that one...my other homie i believe has one...ill let ya know as soon as i find out. was considering getting one so i could practice on my paint and airbrushin skills but in no hurry as i dont have no kids and dont plan on it in near future. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11368202
> *Sounds neat...kinda like the latin kustoms one?
> 
> 
> ...


carl before you walk.. start off with the infant stroller..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 09:19 PM~11367442
> *Ha......trippin......no te me enojes tony!!!!!! Das koo I feel ya....tho u just contradicted ya self saying purple stuff wasn't lifted...then u said it was and u took all the junk out.....hmmmmmmm?????????
> 
> And dats koo u helped ya homie build that car...I got my patnas that help me too and I help them so do wat u do loco....and I never said I was ballin or my girl was ballin....just said we aint driving no buckets like other folks ya dig.....oh and don't worry bout it whenever the lac ready I won't let nobody but u be da first one to nose up to it......might be a while cuz it gon come correct I'm talkin bout from da wheels to da roof knowmsayin,but like I said ill let u take da first swing at it
> *


   WELL GET TO WORK ON IT HOMIE CAUSE I HATE TO WAIT TOO LONG, SHIT I JUST HOPE U DONT HAVE TO GET ME OUT OF MY GRAVE TO SEE UR RIDE ON THA ROAD ONCE AGAIN!!! OR AINT THAT THE SAME CAR U HAD ABOUT 4 OR 5 YEARS AGO, I DONE FORGOT HOW MANY CARS I HAD SINCE THAEN!!! :biggrin: 
 DO WHAT U DO HOIMIE!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 17 2008, 10:48 PM~11368255
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=018
> 
> Sold but at a good price :cheesy:
> *


theres few links up at top for some more and no ones bid on them...gon keep an eye on them...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 08:48 PM~11368257
> *ask your nuts how much
> *


For some reason they aint talkin back?????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 17 2008, 10:51 PM~11368280
> *theres few links up at top for some more and no ones bid on them...gon keep an eye on them...
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 09:44 PM~11367634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS LIKE U BEEN DOING SOME WORK!!! LOOKING GOOD..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

got damn layitlow needz its own football team,cuz they allready got the cheerleaders ready......haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:52 PM~11368288
> *For some reason they aint talkin back?????
> *


punch them to make them talk


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11367690
> *your ride and if you wasnt happy wit it then do what you got do. seems like everyone is aiming for magnificos to bust out...sounds like we got a good show ahead of us.
> *


ITS GONNA BE GOOD!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 08:50 PM~11368272
> *     WELL GET TO WORK ON IT HOMIE CAUSE I HATE TO WAIT TOO LONG, SHIT I JUST HOPE U DONT HAVE TO GET ME OUT OF MY GRAVE TO SEE UR RIDE ON THA ROAD ONCE AGAIN!!! OR AINT THAT THE SAME CAR U HAD ABOUT 4 OR 5 YEARS AGO, I DONE FORGOT HOW MANY CARS I HAD SINCE THAEN!!! :biggrin:
> DO WHAT U DO HOIMIE!
> *


Yeap same one I had 3 years ago....broke it and redoing it again........rather take my time and build a clean car than build a million buckets....(don't know how many times I've said that in this topic) but yea just be patient my *****,just be patient...........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 17 2008, 09:51 PM~11368280
> *theres few links up at top for some more and no ones bid on them...gon keep an eye on them...
> *



I know...they look slightly different unless the Latin Kustoms one is customized and not just restored.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 08:54 PM~11368311
> *punch them to make them talk
> *


No thanks ill pass.....oh and u trippin I went to some sto the other day here in greenspoint...****** had jays for sale from like 300 to 1000 dollas......need to put them jays u got in ur closet up fo sale and bust out the fodo.....wita jordan sign on da side!!!!! Mayne!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 09:58 PM~11367764
> *Awwwwwwwwww mayne....htowns king of da streets in da house!!!!!!!!!
> *


 MAMALO Y SACALE PUZ!! :0 DO WHAT U DO BEST...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11368303
> *LOOKS LIKE U BEEN DOING SOME WORK!!! LOOKING GOOD..
> *


fuck yea..
still aint done..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:00 PM~11368375
> *No thanks ill pass.....oh and u trippin I went to some sto the other day here in greenspoint...****** had jays for sale from like 300 to 1000 dollas......need to put them jays u got in ur closet up fo sale and bust out the fodo.....wita jordan sign on da side!!!!! Mayne!!
> *


sf2 on greens road?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 17 2008, 10:56 PM~11368339
> *I know...they look slightly different unless the Latin Kustoms one is customized and not just restored.
> *


slight diffrent in handles, etc...plus this one is only one i saw with the wheel guards.

EDIT: I FAILED AT THE LINK BUT LOOK UP THE FIRST ONE :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11368305
> *got damn layitlow needz its own football team,cuz they allready got the cheerleaders ready......haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 09:05 PM~11368433
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11368376
> *MAMALO Y SACALE PUZ!!  :0  DO WHAT U DO BEST...
> *


No te me pongas seloso!!!!! Lol...u know aint nobody fuckin wit em tell da truff....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

slim broke em off back in da day!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 10:53 PM~11368305
> *got damn layitlow needz its own football team,cuz they allready got the cheerleaders ready......haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


I AM THA TEAM BIG HOMIE!!!  BUT U SURE ARE RIGHT ABOUT THA CHEERLEDERS, RAGALAC IS THE LEDER OF THAT!! AINT THAT RIGHT RAGALAC? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 09:03 PM~11368418
> *sf2 on greens road?
> *


Yeap...cheapest shoes were like 350....I walked right up out that bitch...****** had some speacial space jam ones for a grand...........trippin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 10:55 PM~11368327
> *Yeap same one I had 3 years ago....broke it and redoing it again........rather take my time and build a clean car than build a million buckets....(don't know how many times I've said that in this topic) but yea just be patient my *****,just be patient...........
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:12 PM~11368506
> *Yeap...cheapest shoes were like 350....I walked right up out that bitch...****** had some speacial space jam ones for a grand...........trippin
> *


have you been to tipping point in downtown? or premium goods in the rice village?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:11 PM~11368495
> *I AM THA TEAM BIG HOMIE!!!   BUT U SURE ARE RIGHT ABOUT THA CHEERLEDERS, RAGALAC IS THE LEDER OF THAT!! AINT THAT RIGHT RAGALAC? :biggrin:
> *


Well if u call a cheerleader a ***** that's just speakin da truth...then that's me.....friends don't let friends drive junk buckets........so I know dam well my ****** won't let me slip up and let me put together a broke ass lac just to be on da streets...........and if u da team.......well hell.........guess ya team aint doing to well is it??????????????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 09:08 PM~11368462
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 09:15 PM~11368544
> *have you been to tipping point in downtown? or premium goods in the rice village?
> *


Na was good there????


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 09:12 PM~11368506
> *Yeap...cheapest shoes were like 350....I walked right up out that bitch...****** had some speacial space jam ones for a grand...........trippin
> *


ha ****** trippn 350 thats me a new set of chinas. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:18 PM~11368588
> *Na was good there????
> *


expensive shoes. :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 09:16 PM~11368568
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 09:21 PM~11368612
> *expensive shoes. :cheesy:
> *


Oh fuck dat........my feet happy wit these sixrings.....they actually nice but ****** don't like em cuz they aint og ones or whatever....but for 160.......they good for me.....plus I gota dump my money in da lac.....can't let da lac be a bucket nawmean.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 17 2008, 09:22 PM~11368622
> *:scrutinize:
> *


dont want u to think im hating...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:16 PM~11368566
> *Well if u call a cheerleader a ***** that's just speakin da truth...then that's me.....friends don't let friends drive junk buckets........so I know dam well my ****** won't let me slip up and let me put together a broke ass lac just to be on da streets...........and if u da team.......well hell.........guess ya team aint doing to well is it??????????????????
> *


COMING FROM U, I FIND IT AS A JOKE!!!! U aint doin nothin on tha streets to even count as A RIDER !!!SO TILL THEN UR A CHEERLEDER THAT RIDES!!! WHY DO U ALWAYS DOWN TALK ON EVERY ONE FROM H TOWN? DONT SEEM TO UNDERSTAND THAT ITS ALWAYS THE PEOPLE THAT AINT DOING SHIT THAT TALK THA MOST SHIT!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:25 PM~11368648
> *Oh fuck dat........my feet happy wit these sixrings.....they actually nice but ****** don't like em cuz they aint og ones or whatever....but for 160.......they good for me.....plus I gota dump my money in da lac.....can't let da lac be a bucket nawmean.....
> *


 :| no i dont know what you mean. i gotta dump my money on college


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 11:28 PM~11368669
> *:| no i dont know what you mean. i gotta dump my money on college
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 09:25 PM~11368650
> *dont want u to think im hating...
> *


2late...












































































































haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa just fukn wit ya hommi u cool wit me..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$350 for shoes? no wonder ***** only has rusty hoo doo 4 door


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:26 PM~11368660
> *COMING FROM U, I FIND IT AS A  JOKE!!!! U aint doin nothin on tha streets to even count as A  RIDER !!!SO TILL THEN UR A CHEERLEDER THAT RIDES!!! WHY DO U ALWAYS DOWN TALK ON EVERY ONE FROM H TOWN? DONT SEEM TO UNDERSTAND THAT ITS ALWAYS THE PEOPLE THAT AINT DOING SHIT THAT TALK THA MOST SHIT!!
> *


Ha trippin...like I've said b4....I been doing this shit since I was 15 years old.....and never had no buckets.....so step ya game up!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2008, 11:32 PM~11368702
> *$350 for shoes?  no wonder ***** only has rusty hoo doo 4 door
> *


shut the fuck up bitch


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 09:28 PM~11368669
> *:| no i dont know what you mean. i gotta dump my money on college
> *


Oh yea wat up wit dat did u ever start at uti??? Been meaning to ask u dat..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

alright enough jerry spri........,i mean layitlow 4 1 night ................
ill catch a rerun tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Aug 17 2008, 09:30 PM~11368685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2008, 09:32 PM~11368702
> *$350 for shoes?  no wonder ***** only has rusty hoo doo 4 door
> *


Don't think snitch65 has ever paid that much for em.....but wat he gots sittin in his closet ***** could easily be re selling them hoes for some bank......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:35 PM~11368733
> *Oh yea wat up wit dat did u ever start at uti??? Been meaning to ask u dat..
> *


no fuck uti. 25000? fuck that

went to uh central instead


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:38 PM~11368756
> *Don't think snitch65 has ever paid that much for em.....but wat he gots sittin in his closet ***** could easily be re selling them hoes for some bank......
> *


maybe she should.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:32 PM~11368703
> *Ha trippin...like I've said b4....I been doing this shit since I was 15 years old.....and never had no buckets.....so step ya game up!
> *


SINCE 15 AND U AINT BE DOIN SHIT HOMIE, NOW THATS A SHAME....I ANLY SEE THE CADDY!!!! IN LESS THAN I'VE HAD LIKE 5 DIFFRENT BUCKETS ALL LIFTED AND HOPPIN AND DRIVIND ON THA ROAD SO WHAT U TALKIN BOUT HOMIE AND THATS NOT COUNTING ALL THE OTHER RIDES I HAD BEFORE I GOT LOCKED UP!!! U GOT ALOT TO LEARN HOMIE!! U WANNA BET THAT I CAN REDO PURPLE STUFF AND BRING IT OUT BETTER AND FASTER THAN UR CADDY!!! I WANT U TO SAY YES COME ON HOMIE, LETS DO IT!!! ARE U UP FOR IT? MAKE MY DAY.... STEP UR GAME


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 09:38 PM~11368763
> *no fuck uti. 25000? fuck that
> 
> went to uh central instead
> *


Smart man.....my bill at 28000 for uti....but aint pay them hoes shit yet......u still doing the auto shit a uh or some normal shit??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn 25000 for school i paid 2000 and conterfeit a parking permit for 2 yrs :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

check it out sic.....


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-GM-78-7...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Tony,

I was loking for you at the show today homie, I seen the lincoln "street show". Did you go ?

It was okay show it was hot than a mofo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:41 PM~11368790
> *SINCE 15 AND U AINT BE DOIN SHIT HOMIE, NOW THATS A SHAME....I ANLY SEE THE CADDY!!!! IN LESS THAN I'VE HAD LIKE 5 DIFFRENT BUCKETS ALL LIFTED AND HOPPIN AND DRIVIND ON THA ROAD SO WHAT U TALKIN BOUT HOMIE AND THATS NOT COUNTING ALL THE OTHER RIDES I HAD BEFORE I GOT LOCKED UP!!! U GOT ALOT TO LEARN HOMIE!! U WANNA BET THAT I CAN REDO PURPLE STUFF AND BRING IT OUT BETTER AND FASTER THAN UR CADDY!!! I WANT U TO SAY YES COME ON HOMIE, LETS DO IT!!! ARE U UP FOR IT? MAKE MY DAY.... STEP UR GAME
> *


Hmmmmmmmmmmm............and u clowning on me for taking that long on my lac and aint u have a a lac that u couldn't get painted or fully 90d out in how many years????????????????????????????????????????

Since 15 I been ridin homie my own cars...my own money.......just keep doing ya thing...build purple stuff ass fast as u want....or whatever u wana do wit it....ima do me....and take as long as I want...but like I said million times...when its out please believe even u gon say DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2008, 11:45 PM~11368824
> *Tony,
> 
> I was loking for you at the show today homie, I seen the lincoln "street show". Did you go ?
> ...


NAH HOMIE I DIDNT GO, I STARTED REDOIN MY SIGLE PUMP HOPPER TODAY TO SHOW SOME OF THIS HATERZ WHAT I CAN DO!! SO SHOW WAS GOOD, I GLAD TO HEAR THAT BRO.... WELL IM TRYING TO MAKE ME SOME QUICK CASH HERE ON LIL, I MIGHT HAVE A BET WITH MY HOMIE RAGALAC I JUST WOULD HATE TO TAKE HIS MONEY...OH WELL I BET IS A BET QUE NO? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2008, 09:44 PM~11368814
> *check it out sic.....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-GM-78-7...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


lol.. da fuck im a do with those


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11368876
> *NAH HOMIE I DIDNT GO, I STARTED REDOIN MY SIGLE PUMP HOPPER TODAY TO SHOW SOME OF THIS HATERZ WHAT I CAN DO!! SO SHOW WAS GOOD, I GLAD TO HEAR THAT BRO.... WELL IM TRYING TO MAKE ME SOME QUICK CASH HERE ON LIL, I MIGHT HAVE A BET WITH MY HOMIE RAGALAC I JUST WOULD HATE TO TAKE HIS MONEY...OH WELL I BET IS A BET QUE NO? :biggrin:
> *



YUP, If you know anyone that is loking for some spokes 20 inch the ones on my truck let them know I have some. I need to get rid of them


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 11:50 PM~11368876
> *NAH HOMIE I DIDNT GO, I STARTED REDOIN MY SIGLE PUMP HOPPER TODAY TO SHOW SOME OF THIS HATERZ WHAT I CAN DO!! SO SHOW WAS GOOD, I GLAD TO HEAR THAT BRO.... WELL IM TRYING TO MAKE ME SOME QUICK CASH HERE ON LIL, I MIGHT HAVE A BET WITH MY HOMIE RAGALAC I JUST WOULD HATE TO TAKE HIS MONEY...OH WELL I BET IS A BET QUE NO? :biggrin:
> *


ya know where to find some 78 cutlass parts? need quite a few


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 09:43 PM~11368805
> *damn 25000 for school i paid 2000 and conterfeit a parking permit for 2 yrs  :biggrin:
> *


Dam...I got fucked I guess.......oh well too late now...even got kicked out school for 3 weeks for 3wheeling n hoppin in da skoo parking lot ha...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2008, 11:53 PM~11368908
> *YUP, If you know anyone that is loking for some spokes 20 inch the ones on my truck let them know I have some. I need to get rid of them
> *


price?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11368895
> *lol.. da fuck im a do with those
> *


I felt like a PIMP when I was giving your ass money at the corner of the show. lol with your RED lips. hahahahahahaha


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:49 PM~11368871
> *Hmmmmmmmmmmm............and u clowning on me for taking that long on my lac and aint u have a a lac that u couldn't get painted or fully 90d out in how many years????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Since 15 I been ridin homie my own cars...my own money.......just keep doing ya thing...build purple stuff ass fast as u want....or whatever u wana do wit it....ima do me....and take as long as I want...but like I said million times...when its out please believe even u gon say DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHEN ITS OUT!!!  IF I WAS TO TAKE THAT LONG ON ANY OF MY CARS U WOULD SAY DAM!!! BUT I CANT STAND TO SEE ONE OF MY RIDES SIT THERE TOO LONG, CAUSE THERES ALWAYS SHIT TALKERS LIKE U THAT I HAVE TO NOSE UP WITH, BUT OF COURSE THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN U AND THEM IS THAT MOST OF THEM HAVE A CAR ON THA STREET AND U DONT.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 17 2008, 09:54 PM~11368918
> *price?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 11:53 PM~11368915
> *Dam...I got fucked I guess.......oh well too late now...even got kicked out school for 3 weeks for 3wheeling n hoppin in da skoo parking lot ha...
> *


HOPPING!!! :roflmao: :rofl: SEE U ALWAYS HAVE JOKES....!!!!! U MEAN TRYING TO HOP..... ((((((((THE JOKE OF THE NIGHT)))))


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2008, 09:54 PM~11368919
> *I felt like a PIMP when I was giving your ass money at the corner of the show. lol with your RED lips. hahahahahahaha
> *


why u lookin at my lips


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2008, 10:52 PM~11368895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

even one for danny


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Shocker-Ste...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2008, 09:58 PM~11368951
> *why u lookin at my lips
> *



Cause you were talking and I couldnt understand what you were saying


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

Que onda hueyes :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 09:57 PM~11368938
> *HOPPING!!! :roflmao:  :rofl: SEE U ALWAYS HAVE JOKES....!!!!! U MEAN TRYING TO HOP..... ((((((((THE JOKE OF THE NIGHT)))))
> *


Well dam in that case.......looks like u can be a comedian then.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Aight I'm out.....gota go to sleep and dream of having a lac....or 10 buckets.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2008, 11:54 PM~11368919
> *I felt like a PIMP when I was giving your ass money at the corner of the show. lol with your RED lips. hahahahahahaha
> *


FYI the pimp is the one receiving the money.. one handing over the money is the hooka. :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2008, 11:06 PM~11369035
> *FYI the pimp is the one receiving the money..  one handing over the money is the hooka.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 17 2008, 11:38 PM~11368756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


going for mechanical engineer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


http://cgi.ebay.com/SHOCKER-COPPER-OR-SILV...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 17 2008, 11:10 PM~11369062
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> 
> ...


im thinking of becoming a ASE Certified Automotive Technician 
23,000


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 18 2008, 12:14 AM~11369101
> *im thinking of becoming a ASE Certified Automotive Technician
> 23,000
> *


at sausage fest uti?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne...

Costume_W0QQitemZ280256231993QQihZ018QQcategoryZ52762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

haaaaaaa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 17 2008, 10:00 PM~11368962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got em


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2008, 12:32 AM~11369241
> *got em
> *


wasn't tryin to, just thought i'd point out direction money flows in pimp/hooka relationship.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 03:21 PM~11365463
> *Now that wouldn't be no fun would it????? U know how boring this topic would be without some back n forth shittalkin....we would be in here talkin bout hot wings,trannys, and dj latins poo pics.........
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2008, 10:24 PM~11368012
> *watch this 3 times before u go to bed...you will wake up and the grass will be greener
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgRpZM4JpmE
> *


not this shit again :biggrin: but its tight


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Found out I just got prompted. 

:| 

Guess I gotta get on lil more often.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11369035
> *FYI the pimp is the one receiving the money..  one handing over the money is the hooka.  :uh:
> *


So I guess you PAY people to suck their dick


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PICS FROM KRAZY TOYS CARSHOW

click on the pic


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 06:14 AM~11370309
> *PICS FROM KRAZY TOYS CARSHOW
> 
> click on the pic
> *



not working


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

fuck not working i post em later gots to go make sum cash :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 08:32 AM~11370348
> *fuck not working i post em later gots to go make sum cash  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 08:14 AM~11370308
> *So I guess you PAY people to suck their dick
> *


hey, slow down there PIMP.. i mean HOOKA.. sic come check your bitch!!




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2008, 03:21 PM~11365463
> *Now that wouldn't be no fun would it????? U know how boring this topic would be without some back n forth shittalkin....we would be in here talkin bout hot wings,trannys, and dj latins poo pics.........
> *


que onda mija, when did i post a shit pic in this topic? you better check your cellphone pendeja. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 08:56 AM~11370420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean monte


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 07:19 AM~11370503
> *que onda mija, when did i post a shit pic in this topic?  you better check your cellphone pendeja.  :cheesy:
> *


whats up DORADO they had sumone else performing at the show yesterday i took my guitar and was waitting for u all day what happend? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 06:49 AM~11370402
> *hey, slow down there PIMP..  i mean HOOKA..  sic  come check your bitch!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



COME CHECK DEEZ NUTZ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 09:51 AM~11370696
> *whats up DORADO they had sumone else performing at the show yesterday i took my guitar and was waitting for u all day what happend?  :dunno:
> *


dj = short dog. i was at a baptismal.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Primo Latin is that Jesses old ride* :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 07:19 AM~11370503
> *que onda mija, when did i post a shit pic in this topic?  you better check your cellphone pendeja.  :cheesy:
> *


Whatever poootoeeee...u know wat I mean....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 18 2008, 10:18 AM~11370877
> *Primo Latin is that Jesses old ride :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it. He sold it to Houtex and who knows who houtex sold it to.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 08:16 AM~11370853
> *dj = short dog.  i was at a baptismal.
> *


performing??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11371035
> *performing??????
> *


don't know, didn't go.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

looks very similair to mine, although it is not.

ive seen that car in some pics b4 and thought the same chit. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by {-_-}_@Aug 18 2008, 10:46 AM~11371072
> *looks very similair to mine, although it is not.
> 
> ive seen that car in some pics b4 and thought the same chit. :biggrin:
> *


clean car though.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by {-_-}_@Aug 18 2008, 09:46 AM~11371072
> *looks very similair to mine, although it is not.
> 
> ive seen that car in some pics b4 and thought the same chit. :biggrin:
> *


*bad ass ride you had homie*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 18 2008, 10:47 AM~11371081
> *bad ass ride you had homie
> *


que onda primo, what's new in chicago? aver cuando tenemos tiempo para ir otra vez a visitar la familia.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2008, 10:24 AM~11371787
> *
> 
> *


dude needs a fade or a taper


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

look at his receding lips!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 08:43 AM~11371046
> *don't know, didn't go.
> *


i had to stand in for you yestarday... :angry: ..downey said you werent coming ... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 12:33 PM~11371870
> *i had to stand in for you yestarday... :angry: ..downey said you werent coming ... :biggrin:
> *


did you jam the bateria or the bass?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11371948
> *did you jam the bateria or the bass?
> *


we rocked the house i think we got a new member :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thats me in the black pants












































   :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 12:56 PM~11372049
> *thats me in the black pants
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11371778

that's not you bish.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 09:49 AM~11371094
> *que onda primo, what's new in chicago?  aver cuando tenemos tiempo para ir otra vez a visitar la familia.
> *


_Would be nice if you came to visit again primo.... hope to see you soon if not maybe you can come meet me in Odessa this year cabron.... will be there in November for the Tejano Super Show_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 18 2008, 01:04 PM~11372109
> *Would be nice if you came to visit again primo.... hope to see you soon if not maybe you can come meet me in Odessa this year cabron.... will be there in November for the Tejano Super Show
> *


let me know the exact date y le mandas saludos a los tios de los wisachis.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 12:32 PM~11371856
> *dude needs a fade or a taper
> *


and some lines shaved in his eyebrows.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 18 2008, 01:04 PM~11372109
> *Would be nice if you came to visit again primo.... hope to see you soon if not maybe you can come meet me in Odessa this year cabron.... will be there in November for the Tejano Super Show
> *


mojo shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 01:14 PM~11372194
> *mojo shit
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...15951&hl=odessa

doesn't look like it to me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 01:16 PM~11372207
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...15951&hl=odessa
> 
> doesn't look like it to me.
> *


this is more like it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 01:25 PM~11372277
> *this is more like it..
> 
> 
> ...


Mexican's version of a *******?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 01:26 PM~11372293
> *Mexican's version of a *******?
> *


even sprung for the antique plates.. mayne


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> YEAH THATS MY HOMIE BIG BROWNS CAR AND GUESS WHAT HOMIE ((( I HELPED HIM BIULD THAT CAR))))) JUST SO U KNOW... MY HOMIE COULD ALSO DO IT HIM SELF BUT I HELPED!!!!!!!!! YEAH YOU HELP CLEAN MY CAR AND MY RIMS.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> > YEAH THATS MY HOMIE BIG BROWNS CAR AND GUESS WHAT HOMIE ((( I HELPED HIM BIULD THAT CAR))))) JUST SO U KNOW... MY HOMIE COULD ALSO DO IT HIM SELF BUT I HELPED!!!!!!!!! YEAH YOU HELP CLEAN MY CAR AND MY RIMS.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 17 2008, 06:54 PM~11367217
> *YEAH THATS MY HOMIE BIG BROWNS CAR AND GUESS WHAT HOMIE ((( I HELPED HIM BIULD THAT CAR))))) JUST SO U KNOW... MY HOMIE COULD ALSO DO IT HIM SELF BUT I HELPED!!!!!!!!! HIS HELPED ME ALOT THAT WHAT HOMEBOYS ARE FOR TO HELP EACH OTHER OUT...WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 YEAH YOU HEPL ME CLEAN MY CAR AND MY RIMS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

and you r?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > YEAH THATS MY HOMIE BIG BROWNS CAR AND GUESS WHAT HOMIE ((( I HELPED HIM BIULD THAT CAR))))) JUST SO U KNOW... MY HOMIE COULD ALSO DO IT HIM SELF BUT I HELPED!!!!!!!!! YEAH YOU HELP CLEAN MY CAR AND MY RIMS.
> 
> 
> SO WHO MAY THIS UNDER COVER BE!!!! EL BIG BROWN????? :biggrin: ROLLING HARD!!!  HEARD UR DOING WAY BETTER..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 18 2008, 01:16 PM~11373251
> *and you r?
> *


QUE ONDA MARIO CON TU AMIGO TONY . K HE HELP ME BUILD MY CAR . K NO MAME


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 18 2008, 01:25 PM~11373333
> *SO WHO MAY THIS UNDER COVER BE!!!! EL BIG BROWN?????  :biggrin:  ROLLING HARD!!!   HEARD UR DOING WAY BETTER..
> *


 K ONDA TONY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 18 2008, 03:08 PM~11373199
> *YEAH YOU HEPL ME CLEAN MY CAR AND MY RIMS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!!! I KNEW U SPEAK UP SOME TIME, I HEARD THE CUTLASS IS DOING BETTER...... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 18 2008, 03:26 PM~11373343
> *K  ONDA    TONY
> *


QUE ROLLO, INDIFICATE NARCO!! QUIEN ERES Y QUIEN TE MANDO??? ERES EL PINCHE BIGGY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 18 2008, 03:25 PM~11373334
> *QUE  ONDA  MARIO  CON TU  AMIGO  TONY  . K  HE  HELP  ME  BUILD  MY  CAR . K  NO  MAME
> *


QUE PRONTO SE LE ALVIDAN LAS COSAS A LA JENTE!!! BUT ITS THE TRUTH QUE NO.....DIME SI NO ES SIERTO? I NEVER SIAD U COULDNT DO IT I JUST SAID THE TRUTH THAT I HELPED U!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sometimes i fee like i'm only mother fk'r that was born here, with all this fk'n mojo talk.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 04:02 PM~11373688
> *sometimes i fee like i'm only mother fk'r that was born here, with all this fk'n mojo talk.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

b.s. nikkah, i'm from ChiTown! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Hey Tejanos anyone see Hny floatin' around give her a NALGADA for me from BIG PAPA GOTTI* :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 02:02 PM~11373688
> *sometimes i fee like i'm only mother fk'r that was born here, with all this fk'n mojo talk.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u a fool


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 11:13 AM~11372187
> *and some lines shaved in his eyebrows.
> *


dont do that nomore asshole.. :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 03:02 PM~11373688
> *sometimes i fee like i'm only mother fk'r that was born here, with all this fk'n mojo talk.
> *


just tell them homie "WACHU SEHD"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 02:18 PM~11373845
> *dont do that nomore asshole.. :angry:
> *


Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 04:18 PM~11373845
> *dont do that nomore asshole.. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 11:01 AM~11372089
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11371778
> 
> that's not you bish.
> *


ment to post the pics i gueess took the whole post but there is nothing but whitties derr you know i am a brown paisa :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 02:02 PM~11373688
> *sometimes i fee like i'm only mother fk'r that was born here, with all this fk'n mojo talk.
> *


also the only one that hangs out with trannys and blocks people from your myspace cause ur booty gets hurt :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: just playing gordo you ok  :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 04:21 PM~11373888
> *ment to pust the pics i gueess  took the whole post but there is nothing but whitties derr you know i am a brown paisa :biggrin:
> *


thought that you were trying to cover up your nopal since la migra was online trying to find the illegal mexidooz.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 02:24 PM~11373908
> *thought that you were trying to cover up your nopal since la migra was online trying to find the illegal mexidooz.
> *


 hno: hno: im going to hide hno: can i barrow the mazteca that way they think im salvadorian and let me stay as a political refuge :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 04:26 PM~11373925
> *hno:  hno: im going to hide  hno: can i barrow the mazteca that way they think im salvadorian and let me stay as a political refuge  :biggrin:
> *


No problem, we got a rio next to the house to make you feel at home. :happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 02:28 PM~11373941
> *No problem, we got a rio next to the house to make you feel at home.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


no cause i know most of your cagada ends up there and you eat a lot of pozole and thats not good for la raza :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 04:30 PM~11373958
> *no cause i know most of your cagada ends up there and you eat a lot of pozole and thats not good for la raza :biggrin:
> *


just think of smelling menudo when you go for a swim. :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2008, 04:05 PM~11373720
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> b.s. nikkah, i'm from ChiTown!  :biggrin:
> *


don't lie.. i hear your kin folks with tigres..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 04:36 PM~11374028
> *don't lie..    i hear your kin folks with tigres..
> 
> 
> ...


nah, no skunk haired mexicans in my family. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 02:02 PM~11373688
> *sometimes i fee like i'm only mother fk'r that was born here, with all this fk'n mojo talk.
> *


lol..
same time i was thinkin.these mothe fkrs need to speak english


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 04:18 PM~11373845
> *dont do that nomore asshole.. :angry:
> *


 :uh: i woulda just said "fk you" then admit you use to. 



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2008, 04:46 PM~11374136
> *lol..
> same time i was thinkin.these mothe fkrs need to speak english
> *


yeah, just dont offer to teach em, since you can't seem to get it right. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2008, 07:11 PM~11367372
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


OK DANNY HERE YA GO... JUS CAME IN THE MAIL




























JUS FOR YOU..AND NO LINES IN MY EYEBROWS PUTA... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.kyte.tv/ch/62034-superthrowed/1...to-chingos-life
:uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 18 2008, 03:06 PM~11373731
> *Hey Tejanos anyone see Hny floatin' around give her a NALGADA for me from BIG PAPA GOTTI :biggrin:
> *


Haha! What's up Gotti.? :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 02:50 PM~11374191
> *OK DANNY HERE YA GO...  JUS CAME IN THE MAIL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i gotta take a shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 04:50 PM~11374191
> *OK DANNY HERE YA GO...  JUS CAME IN THE MAIL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 04:50 PM~11374198
> *http://www.kyte.tv/ch/62034-superthrowed/1...to-chingos-life
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


why the double :uh: ?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Devious Sixty8
:uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:dunno: people is gona hate maybe :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 03:02 PM~11374336
> *
> *


I GOT 2 MORE YRS FOR THE WHEELS NOW...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 18 2008, 05:09 PM~11374406
> *:dunno: people is gona hate maybe  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: let em :biggrin: when people hate its just mean your doin somthing right for them to give a shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 05:13 PM~11374455
> *I GOT 2 MORE YRS FOR THE WHEELS NOW...
> *


slow but steady


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 04:50 PM~11374191
> *OK DANNY HERE YA GO...  JUS CAME IN THE MAIL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 18 2008, 03:16 PM~11374490
> *:uh:  let em  :biggrin: when people hate its just mean your doin somthing right for them to give a shit
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 02:50 PM~11374191
> *OK DANNY HERE YA GO...  JUS CAME IN THE MAIL
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good goof.....se u done got bit by da cadillac bug...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 05:02 PM~11374336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: just saw that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 18 2008, 05:32 PM~11374656
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: just saw that
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2008, 03:23 PM~11374566
> *Lookin good goof.....se u done got bit by da cadillac bug...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, BAYTOWNSLC, livnlow713
when u want this fuckin dvd???


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 18 2008, 01:25 PM~11373334
> *QUE  ONDA  MARIO  CON TU  AMIGO  TONY  . K  HE  HELP  ME  BUILD  MY  CAR . K  NO  MAME
> *


i dont know i just read!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 18 2008, 04:32 PM~11374656
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: just saw that
> *


X2 


Danny you're a fkin fool! Lol!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2008, 06:11 PM~11374978
> *4 Members: cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, BAYTOWNSLC, livnlow713
> when u want this fuckin dvd???
> *


I WAS AT THE SHOW IN THA HUSTLE.....WHERE WERE U ....I WAS ON THE TRAILOR DURING THE HOP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2008, 07:11 PM~11375531
> *X2
> Danny you're a fkin fool! Lol!
> *


:uh: wtf i tell you about using my government name? huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 18 2008, 05:13 PM~11375552
> *I WAS AT THE SHOW IN THA HUSTLE.....WHERE WERE U ....I WAS ON THE TRAILOR DURING THE HOP
> *


i didnt go..had to handle some thangs...we can meet up some time this week....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2008, 07:11 PM~11375531
> *X2
> Danny you're a fkin pussy! Lol!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:

some kids just dont know how to respect grown folks, esp bitch ass snitch ones..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HEY DANNY INTERIOR PICS OF MY LAC..  



















PICS AT THE HOUSE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 18 2008, 03:02 PM~11373688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ebonics like a mf..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2008, 05:11 PM~11375531
> *X2
> Danny you're a fkin fool! Lol!
> *


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2008, 09:04 PM~11367827
> *:uh: i kicked myself out and sold yall the car back.. :0
> whos that ***** in all that red??
> *


 :biggrin: dat ***** in all red is just some busta... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 18 2008, 06:54 PM~11376483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: prove it cuzz


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2008, 07:24 PM~11376838
> *u gonna 90 it out???
> 
> *


MAYBE LATER..IF IT WAS A FLEETWOOD FORSURE..BUT FOR NOW JUST KEEP IT OG COUPE...


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2008, 08:24 PM~11376838
> *u gonna 90 it out???
> :uh: prove it cuzz
> *


 :uh: when u ready... cuzz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 18 2008, 07:29 PM~11376872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: whenever lil homie... :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2008, 08:36 PM~11376956
> *
> :uh: whenever lil homie... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: at da shop 2morro..... big v12 azz ***** :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 18 2008, 07:38 PM~11376991
> *:biggrin: at da shop 2morro..... big v12 azz ***** :biggrin:
> *


naw reschedule...im busy tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2008, 08:39 PM~11376999
> *naw reschedule...im busy tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


dats cool wit me.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 18 2008, 07:40 PM~11377017
> *dats cool wit me.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 09:29 PM~11376872
> *MAYBE LATER..IF IT WAS A FLEETWOOD FORSURE..BUT FOR NOW JUST KEEP IT OG COUPE...
> *


THERE ONE ON N. SHERPARD FOR SALE ON THE NORTHSIDE........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, Bay89, *RAGALAC*

i fixed that ,main vent .. had to use some ac tape and make that hoe..
bitch feels even colder now..

time for some carpet.. and 5 % tent


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 18 2008, 08:54 PM~11376483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


least swap headlights for caprice bubble lights. i know where some at. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2008, 08:22 PM~11377410
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sic713, Bay89, RAGALAC
> 
> ...


Koo...I got that wiring diagram here so whenever I see ya again well look for them wires and get it good...knowmsayin


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2008, 08:22 PM~11377410
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sic713, Bay89, RAGALAC
> 
> ...



Alright you have AC now get to work


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I need to get rid of the rims, i dont need them will ing to sacrafice price or trades are welcome too:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:43 PM~11377668
> *I need to get rid of the rims, i dont need them will ing to sacrafice price or trades are welcome too:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: nice rattle can work on the frame


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TONY clean your PM BOX HOMIE I CANT REPLY BACK TO YOU


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 08:47 PM~11377718
> *:uh:  nice rattle can work on the frame
> *



Its not like that no more homie, thats how i got it. I did major upgrades to it. Dont worry when ever you post something of your then hate


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:50 PM~11377751
> *TONY clean your PM BOX HOMIE I CANT REPLY BACK TO YOU
> *


DONE!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11377759
> *Its not like that no more homie, thats how i got it. I did major upgrades to it. Dont worry when ever you post something of your then hate
> *


DONT MIND HIM HIS JUST BORED, HIS JUST DEVIOUS!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 18 2008, 10:53 PM~11377796
> *DONT MIND HIM HIS JUST BORED, HIS JUST DEVIOUS!! :biggrin:
> *


any luck on the doors?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 18 2008, 10:51 PM~11377759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 08:55 PM~11377825
> *weren't you selling it?
> 
> and i was just fk'n with you.. i rattle canned a few frames myself.      :biggrin:
> ...



Yeah its still for sale everything has a price homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 18 2008, 10:57 PM~11377845
> *Yeah its still for sale everything has a price homie
> *


OH BY THE WAY I GOT THE TRUCK RUNNING!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

la wire bolts on's..mayne.. good times :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 18 2008, 10:54 PM~11377799
> *any luck on the doors?
> *


LET U KNOW SOMETHING, IT REALLY DONT MATTER IF THE DOOR IS ALL BEAT UP AS LONG AS ITS MANUAL AND IT WORK CORRECT?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 10:55 PM~11377825
> *weren't you selling it?
> 
> and i was just fk'n with you.. i rattle canned a few frames myself.      :biggrin:
> ...


WAT UP BIGGGGGG HOMIE!! THAT WAS UR RIDE????? LOOKED CLEAN SO WHAT HAVE U RETIERED!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 18 2008, 11:49 PM~11378604
> *LET U KNOW SOMETHING, IT REALLY DONT MATTER IF THE DOOR IS ALL BEAT UP AS LONG AS ITS MANUAL AND IT WORK CORRECT?
> *


yup


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 18 2008, 11:52 PM~11378656
> *yup
> *


OK THEN I MIGHT HAVE WHAT U NEED!! LET U KNOW SOME THING.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just want to thank all the clubs and solo riders that attended the Car Show.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I MISS MY BUCKET!!!! I HOPE I CAN BUILD A CLEAN RIDE ONE DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ITS WHAT I DO!!! WHY HATE...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

KING JAMES WHERE U AT I WANT MY CAR BACK, HOW MUCH U WHAT FOR IT????? LET ME KNOW I MADE UP MY MIND....$$$$ :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 18 2008, 11:51 PM~11378632
> *WAT UP BIGGGGGG HOMIE!! THAT WAS UR RIDE????? LOOKED CLEAN SO WHAT HAVE U RETIERED!!!
> *


was.. then lone star bought it.. then it got passed around 2 more times i think. i was thru with gbodys and didnt do shit, til i got 68, then still didnt do shit.. 


that bitch was a ugly ass hoo doo when i got it, landau top was tore up, rockers either banged up or missing.. but that was years ago. dealership still had parts for ls's back then.. so was able to get it back in good shape without having to hunt for shit, like clips and rocker panels.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2008, 08:29 PM~11377492
> *Koo...I got that wiring diagram here so whenever I see ya again well look for them wires and get it good...knowmsayin
> *


cool


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 07:04 AM~11380379
> *cool
> *


Jiffy lube tech worked a lil bit of magic hu???lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2008, 08:54 PM~11376483
> *HEY DANNY INTERIOR PICS OF MY LAC..
> 
> 
> ...


clean coupe, love the red and black


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 19 2008, 11:09 AM~11381091
> *clean coupe, love the red and black
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2008, 09:13 AM~11381129
> *x2
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Aug 19 2008, 11:16 AM~11381145
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 19 2008, 09:09 AM~11381091
> *clean coupe, love the red and black
> *


Fuckin groupie.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:03 AM~11380670
> *Jiffy lube tech worked a lil bit of magic hu???lol
> *


lol.. you said it..
battery wasnt dead this morning.. i unplugged the power from the compressor..
theres a junk g body here at the shop.. its actually a t top euro cutty.. but wrecked from da front..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 09:37 AM~11381318
> *lol.. you said it..
> battery wasnt dead this morning.. i unplugged the power from the compressor..
> theres a junk g body here at the shop.. its actually a t top euro cutty.. but wrecked from da front..
> *


Aight koo next time I see ya we'll...******....I mean sicrig it da right way


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 19 2008, 09:09 AM~11381091
> *clean coupe, love the red and black
> *


thanks...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone have a continental kit for sale i need one..asap.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 09:46 AM~11381387
> *Aight koo next time I see ya we'll...******....I mean sicrig it da right way
> *


wheres cali

thats racist


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 19 2008, 09:46 AM~11381387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 10:39 AM~11381830
> *wheres cali
> 
> thats racist
> *


Cali slippin........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:55 AM~11382002
> *Cali slippin........
> *


slippin into darkness with his black ass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 10:32 AM~11381760
> *anyone have a continental kit for sale i need one..asap.....
> *


Mayne...man said asap!!!!!!.....brian got bout 12345678987445 of em in his garage.....but they gota wholelota whiteboy cadillac sentimental value....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 01:07 PM~11382109
> *Mayne...man said asap!!!!!!.....brian got bout 12345678987445 of em in his garage.....but they gota wholelota whiteboy cadillac sentimental value....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 19 2008, 10:55 AM~11382002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: that was gay


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

bigj81
:wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

IS that a tranny :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 19 2008, 12:17 PM~11382852
> *bigj81
> :wave:
> *



I THINK HE FELL ASLEEP WHILE REPLYING. LOL


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 19 2008, 12:55 PM~11383219
> *
> *



\I like the seats.....................lol


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

I WAS AWAKE JUST WASNT BY THE COMP. 

WUZ UP STREETSHOW & DROPEM


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Aug 19 2008, 01:11 PM~11383403
> *I WAS AWAKE JUST WASNT BY THE COMP.
> 
> WUZ UP STREETSHOW & DROPEM
> *



Chillin I htough you were asleep like always.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 19 2008, 02:19 PM~11382870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 19 2008, 02:58 PM~11383257
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2008, 01:57 PM~11383240
> *\I like the seats.....................lol
> *


 those seats looked the best in my car....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 19 2008, 01:20 PM~11383495
> *those seats looked the best in my car....
> *


WHAT CAR.............................................. OH THE ONE FROM 20 YEARS AGO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

here we go!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2008, 02:21 PM~11383517
> *WHAT CAR.............................................. OH THE ONE FROM 20 YEARS AGO
> *


dont matter ...........the swivels are still kickin


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 02:23 PM~11383541
> *here we go!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 02:24 PM~11383566
> *:burn:
> *


sup...4x4..... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 19 2008, 03:26 PM~11383583
> *sup...4x4..... :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN WAITING FOR TIME TO COME SO I CAN WORK ON THE RIDE AGAIN....... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Aug 19 2008, 01:11 PM~11383403
> *I WAS AWAKE JUST WASNT BY THE COMP.
> 
> WUZ UP STREETSHOW & DROPEM
> *


wass upu got ur self a nice linko derr


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got







this 4 sale 4 500


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got this rims and regal 4 sale 500 4 the regal and 400 for the rims hit me up or call 281 930 7413


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 19 2008, 03:39 PM~11383732
> *got
> 
> 
> ...


$500 for regal? kinda steep.. hope its running good.. got interior pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 12:09 PM~11382761
> *:0
> :uh: that was gay
> *


only you would think of it ,in a gay way


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 02:01 PM~11383981
> *only you would think of it ,in a gay way
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 16 2008, 10:25 PM~11362736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 19 2008, 04:14 PM~11384072
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 19 2008, 03:39 PM~11383732
> *got
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the front bumper?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2008, 04:41 PM~11384309
> *How much for the front bumper?
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2008, 08:55 PM~11377825
> *weren't you selling it?
> 
> and i was just fk'n with you.. i rattle canned a few frames myself.      :biggrin:
> ...


how many times are u gonna bring up that bucket?


last i heard that thing was left abandoned on the side of i-10 on the way to san antonio...and after it broke down they took the brand new carb out of it and left it there :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2008, 03:21 PM~11383517
> *WHAT CAR.............................................. OH THE ONE FROM 20 YEARS AGO
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 19 2008, 04:12 PM~11384586
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 19 2008, 03:39 PM~11383732
> *got
> 
> 
> ...


THINK I FOUND ME A NEW HOPPER!!
:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:nicoderm: I SEE U WANNA SAY SOMETHING!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2008, 05:10 PM~11384565
> *how many times are u gonna bring up that bucket?
> last i heard that thing was left abandoned on the side of i-10 on the way to san antonio...and after it broke down they took the brand new carb out of it and left it there  :biggrin:
> *


same number of times you post that youtube video..


and nice try.. but LS was fuel injected, no carb.. no stallin while gas hoppin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 03:28 PM~11384745
> *same number of times you post that youtube video..
> and nice try..  but LS was fuel injected, no carb..  no stallin while gas hoppin
> *


bitch there wasnt/isnt nothing tight about that pink monte carlo on bolt ons with fat white walls. the best thing was the sony xplode cd player and even that worked when it wanted to :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2008, 05:37 PM~11384817
> *bitch there wasnt/isnt nothing tight about that pink monte carlo on bolt ons with fat white walls.  the best thing was the sony xplode cd player and even that worked when it wanted to  :biggrin:
> *


sold it to you with la wire knocks offs.. forgot what i did with the bolt on's. and fk you then..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 09:32 AM~11380503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

4-sale


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

looking for an 82-85 monte carlo driver door with manual windows


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 19 2008, 07:03 PM~11385795
> *looking for an 82-85 monte carlo driver door with manual windows
> *


montes didn't come in 4 door.. :uh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 07:23 PM~11386046
> *montes didn't come in 4 door..      :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


your either illiterate or just plain stupid. where in that sentence does it say rear door or 4 door.

isnt that wanna be impala ss a 4 door?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 19 2008, 07:26 PM~11386073
> *your either illiterate or just plain stupid. where in that sentence does it say rear door or 4 door.
> 
> isnt that wanna be impala ss a 4 door?
> *


just be quiet you fk'n snitch. fk you and your rusty ass 4 door.. and whatever the fk you working on. in everybodys book you just a little snitch ass bitch, dont even know why you come here.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 05:52 PM~11386343
> *just be quiet you fk'n snitch.      fk you and your rusty ass 4 door..  and whatever the fk you working on.    in everybodys book you just a little snitch ass bitch, dont even know why you come here.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:53 PM~11386347
> *:0
> *


yeah, i fk'n said it.. he's a little snitch ass bitch.. was going to run and snitch when someone had a hook up.. that kinda *****, i should let the trannys booty rape. fk em..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 03:49 PM~11384961
> *sold it to you with la wire knocks offs..  forgot what i did with the bolt on's.      and fk you then..
> *


bitch shut the front door :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 05:59 PM~11386410
> *yeah, i fk'n said it.. he's a little snitch ass bitch..    was going to run and snitch when someone had a hook up..    that kinda *****, i should let the trannys booty rape.    fk em..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 05:53 PM~11386347
> *:0
> *




"I own more cars than 2000towncar has batteries in his trunk."


Mayne......:0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 06:02 PM~11386442
> *"I own more cars than 2000towncar has batteries in his trunk."
> Mayne......:0 :0 :0
> *


in his topic he said he should change my name to CALI WALKA.. but if he bust a ball joint he will be walkin b4 me bcuz he only has one car... :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i guess


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 06:06 PM~11386481
> *i guess
> *


shut up :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need my A/C fixed too.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 06:08 PM~11386505
> *I need my A/C fixed too.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:02 PM~11386442
> *"I own more cars than 2000towncar has batteries in his trunk."
> Mayne......:0 :0 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 06:07 PM~11386491
> *shut up  :uh:
> *


make me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 06:12 PM~11386551
> *make me
> 
> 
> ...


still makin hearts huh??? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 06:12 PM~11386551
> *make me
> 
> *


wouldnt be hard pussy... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *2000 TOWNCAR*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 19 2008, 06:13 PM~11386563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.. show up with some kool-aid..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 06:17 PM~11386589
> *trademark
> 
> nope.. show up with some kool-aid..
> *


:0 ..on the real that cutty is coming out pretty good...too bad ness owes me a free paint job... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 06:18 PM~11386601
> *:0 ..on the real that cutty is coming out pretty good...too bad ness owes me a free paint job... :0
> *


ill keep the pics coming..
too bad its blue huh..

you aint heard about ness. ***** runs marathons.. lol.. but he my ***** tho..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 06:05 PM~11386473
> *in his topic he said he should change my name to  CALI WALKA.. but if he bust a ball joint he will be walkin b4 me bcuz he only has one car... :roflmao:
> *


sho righ and my shit run and drive and is on the street every day...unlike u hommi...  so when u drivn sum (N UR NAME) then u can halla at me.....
oh and if i break a balljoint ill fix it same day, my shit wont b park for 6 mos....
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 06:20 PM~11386620
> *ill keep the pics coming..
> too bad its blue huh..
> 
> ...


actually the color aint bad... and he still owes me a paint job..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 07:20 PM~11386620
> *ill keep the pics coming..
> too bad its blue huh..
> 
> ...


Thats fucked up, how you gonna make fun of the handicap.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 06:21 PM~11386632
> *sho righ and my shit run and drive and is on the street every day...unlike u hommi...   so when u drivn sum (N UR NAME) then u can halla at me.....
> oh and if i break a balljoint ill fix it same day, my shit wont b park for 6 mos....
> :biggrin:
> *


all cars i claim are in my name titles in my deposit box at my credit union except the magnum bcuz it aint paid for yet... :0 i drive cars to match my shoes and u drive ur car bcuz its the only one u have :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 06:22 PM~11386641
> *Thats fucked up, how you gonna make fun of the handicap.
> *


bcuz he handicap too :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 19 2008, 08:08 PM~11386505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** prolly in love with a white gurl again "imma put hearts on there for you" sucka fo love as *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 06:24 PM~11386665
> *fk a/c when you got a drop
> ***** prolly in love with a white gurl again "imma put hearts on there for you"  sucka fo love as *****
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 06:02 PM~11386442
> *"I own more cars than 2000towncar has batteries in his trunk."
> Mayne......:0 :0 :0
> *


then pull 1 dem hoes out, or they all still in the paint shop, waitn on sum custom white paint.............................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 08:20 PM~11386620
> *you aint heard about ness.  ***** runs marathons.. lol.. but he my ***** tho..
> 
> 
> ...


beijing for olympics? :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 07:52 PM~11386343
> *just be quiet you fk'n snitch.      fk you and your rusty ass 4 door..  and whatever the fk you working on.    in everybodys book you just a little snitch ass bitch, dont even know why you come here.
> *


your the fucken pussy thats why you never responded to my pms. here my # 832 576 8902 call me when ever you go to shepard and 28th again, so i can show you whos a pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:26 PM~11386680
> *then pull 1 dem hoes out, or they all still in the paint shop, waitn on sum custom white paint.............................
> *


 just from what i heard..
he'll prolly show up in his moms ride..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 19 2008, 06:28 PM~11386696
> *your the fucken pussy thats why you never responded to my pms. here my # 832 576 8902 call me when ever you go to shepard and 28th again, so i can show you whos a pussy
> *


 :0 sounds like a setup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 06:28 PM~11386705
> *just from what i heard..
> he'll prolly show up in his moms ride..
> *


 :0 say it aint so ragalac


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 19 2008, 06:21 PM~11386633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually she hispanic..
get it right..


meet her at a taco truck on harrisburg..
i bust out and told her yo quiero taco


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 06:08 PM~11386505
> *I need my A/C fixed too.
> *


fuck yo ac..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 06:30 PM~11386726
> *yea.. he paint.. i pattern
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: deal and u gettin paid with the cali special...the brick of 1$ bills


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 06:23 PM~11386654
> *all cars i claim are in my name titles in my deposit box at my credit union except the magnum bcuz it aint paid for yet... :0 i drive cars to match my shoes and u drive ur car bcuz its the only one u have  :0
> *


what the fuck i need 5 cars for all i need is 1 hommi .. unlike most of u niggaaz i aint no cap alot wanna b balla ma fuker that has to brag about what i got.. i lowride hommi everyday of my life.. u want a magnum good 4 u .. if i wanted 1 i could have 1 ...fuk impressn u ****** spendin my money to make hattin ma fukerz like me....... ima do me like it or not u ma fukerz dont like it dont look.........................................


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 06:28 PM~11386705
> *just from what i heard..
> he'll prolly show up in his moms ride..
> *


 :biggrin: took d wordz right out my mouth :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 19 2008, 07:28 PM~11386696
> *your the fucken pussy thats why you never responded to my pms. here my # 832 576 8902 call me when ever you go to shepard and 28th again, so i can show you whos a pussy
> *


Cripple Fight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 08:08 PM~11386505
> *I need my A/C fixed too.
> *


just drop the top


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:36 PM~11386794
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: took d wordz right out my mouth :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED TO COME PUT IN WORK B4 I HIRE SOMEONE ELSE......... :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 06:31 PM~11386746
> *:thumbsup: deal and u gettin paid with the cali special...the brick of 1$ bills
> *


lol..

asshole.. had two bricks in my pocket for like a week..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 07:31 PM~11386738
> *fuck yo ac..
> *


Sometime I have sensitive ass jag driving cakes in my car that cry "its hot, I'm starting to sweat" 

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 06:23 PM~11386654
> *all cars i claim are in my name titles in my deposit box at my credit union except the magnum bcuz it aint paid for yet... :0 i drive cars to match my shoes and u drive ur car bcuz its the only one u have  :0
> *


Hahahaha onecarownerowned!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 06:34 PM~11386776
> *what the fuck i need 5 cars for all i need is 1 hommi .. unlike most of u niggaaz i aint no cap alot wanna b balla ma fuker that has to brag about what i got.. i lowride hommi everyday of my life.. u want a magnum good 4 u .. if i wanted 1 i could have 1 ...fuk impressn u ****** spendin my money to make hattin ma fukerz like me....... ima do me like it or not u ma fukerz dont like it dont look.........................................
> *


u the one said i aint got this and i aint got that and when i tell u what i got now im tryna impress somebody...in ur topic u said u was gonna change my name to cali walka..how is that possible when i have multiple vehicles??..do u like u said..i aint gon never walk...and i aint no baller but i do own a couple houses and a few cars..so what??? so since ur gettin all sensitive and shit im done with it..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11386654
> *all cars i claim are in my name titles in my deposit box at my credit union except the magnum bcuz it aint paid for yet... :0 i drive cars to match my shoes and u drive ur car bcuz its the only one u have  :0
> *



that doesnt work for me cuzz all my cars are black n red


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:28 PM~11386707
> *:0 sounds like a setup
> *


yup, wouldnt expect anything less from a snitch.. probably show up and that ***** from datelines to catch a predator.. "so you planned to have trannys rape this boys booty hole?" 












> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 19 2008, 08:30 PM~11386726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 08:37 PM~11386806
> *just drop the top
> *


HE'S AFRAID OF GETTING SUN BURN.......... :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 06:39 PM~11386819
> *Sometime I have sensitive ass jag driving cakes in my car that cry "its hot, I'm starting to sweat"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lol.. thats what he gets.. ***** was lookin sick..
he wanted to ride with me, but i told him he needed to put gas in my ride..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 19 2008, 06:37 PM~11386806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 07:37 PM~11386806
> *just drop the top
> *


Most time thats just what I do but days like this past sunday got caught in the rain and had to put the top up. Top up with no a/c sucks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 19 2008, 06:40 PM~11386836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 06:29 PM~11386715
> *:0  say it aint so ragalac
> *


I can show up in any of my cars, my moma car, my girl car, my grandma car.......don't matter...I got options ya feel me cali, options.......unlike others.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 08:38 PM~11386814
> *lol..
> 
> asshole.. had two bricks in my pocket for like a week..
> *


NOW I KNOW WHERE MY CHILD SUPPORT PAYMENTS GOING AT STRIP CLUB...








:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11386840
> *yup, wouldnt expect anything less from a snitch..  probably show up and that ***** from datelines to catch a predator..    "so you planned to have trannys rape this boys booty hole?"
> 
> 
> ...


just like a fucken pussy..ignoring me


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:41 PM~11386844
> *HE'S AFRAID OF GETTING SUN BURN.......... :burn:
> *


Actually I did get sun burned sunday riding with the top down. But thats not going to keep the top up. Why would I spend the cash to get a drop and then keep the top closed.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 06:44 PM~11386876
> *I can show up in any of my cars, my moma car, my girl car, my grandma car.......don't matter...I got options ya feel me cali, options.......unlike others.......
> *


 :0 must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11386654
> *all cars i claim are in my name titles in my deposit box at my credit union except the magnum bcuz it aint paid for yet... :0 i drive cars to match my shoes and u drive ur car bcuz its the only one u have  :0
> *


cars to match shoes?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 19 2008, 08:41 PM~11386850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad feeling...specially when windows start foggin up :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Aug 19 2008, 06:45 PM~11386885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bcuz ur rich.. :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 08:44 PM~11386879
> *NOW I KNOW WHERE MY CHILD SUPPORT PAYMENTS GOING AT STRIP CLUB...
> 
> 
> ...


I'll drop the top on that :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 19 2008, 06:45 PM~11386895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plenty of it out here in the boondocks where im at


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:46 PM~11386910
> *:0 sounds like fightin words
> bcuz ur rich.. :dunno:
> *


Shit you must be talking to someone else because I am far from rich.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11386836
> *that doesnt work for me cuzz all my cars are black n red
> *


GET YOU SOME CUSTOM MADE CHUCKS TO MATCH RIDE......... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11386930
> *Shit you must be talking to someone else because I am far from rich.
> *


ok mr 2 lowriders nice house drop caddy and i think u got a truck too...must be nice u tryna impress us like that :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 06:49 PM~11386941
> *GET YOU SOME CUSTOM MADE CHUCKS TO MATCH RIDE......... :cheesy:
> *


i got the hookup...cant say who or where bcuz impala65 might snitch :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:50 PM~11386951
> *ok mr 2 lowriders nice house drop caddy and i think u got a truck too...must be nice u tryna impress us like that  :biggrin:
> *


Not trying to impress anyone just living my life.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 08:45 PM~11386890
> *Actually I did get sun burned sunday riding with the top down. But thats not going to keep the top up. Why would I spend the cash to get a drop and then keep the top closed.
> *


I'LL SNOW YOU WITH SNOWMAN JACKET ON IN WINTER TIME RIDIN WITH TOP DOWN....... hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:48 PM~11386924
> *yep got some rust colored dunks to match that rusty 68  :0
> *


naw, cept for 1 spot on hood.. which i took care of this past weekend.. i'm rust free..  want to come inspect it, help yourself. bring magnifying glass, cause its gonna be hard to find spot of rust on my shit.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11386930
> *Shit you must be talking to someone else because I am far from rich.
> *


oh yeah white people call it wealthy...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 08:51 PM~11386971
> *Not trying to impress anyone just living my life.
> *


ok mr drop top lac. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:| fucken pussy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 06:51 PM~11386975
> *naw, cept for 1 spot on hood.. which i took care of this past weekend..  i'm rust free..            want to come inspect it, help yourself.    bring  magnifying glass, cause its gonna be hard to find spot of rust on my shit.
> *


naw i believe u...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne hold up.. i tell sic where good place to get chicken..and he gone.. wtf.. damn blk people..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:50 PM~11386965
> *i got the hookup...cant say who or where bcuz impala65 might snitch  :0
> *


I NEED PAIR OF WHITE LEATHER HI TOP WITH BLUE STRIP FOR A HOMIE IN NC... :biggrin: 

*NO RED*...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 08:47 PM~11386918
> *I'll drop the top on that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 06:53 PM~11386998
> *I NEED PAIR OF WHITE LEATHER HI TOP WITH BLUE STRIP FOR A HOMIE IN NC... :biggrin:
> 
> NO RED...... :biggrin:
> *


oh i lost his number :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 06:54 PM~11387010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch look better laytin down


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11387011
> *oh i lost his number  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:51 PM~11386974
> *I'LL SNOW YOU WITH SNOWMAN JACKET ON IN WINTER TIME RIDIN WITH TOP DOWN....... hno:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:55 PM~11387018
> *bitch look better laytin down
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 08:56 PM~11387036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 06:56 PM~11387033
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:51 PM~11386979
> *oh yeah white people call it wealthy...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 06:59 PM~11387063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do u find this shit :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:59 PM~11387059
> *
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:00 PM~11387068
> *where do u find this shit  :roflmao:
> *


www.tshirthell.com

Same place I found this


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:01 PM~11387076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"is she hot?" :roflmao: :roflmao: GOTCHA!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 07:01 PM~11387077
> *www.tshirthell.com
> 
> Same place I found this
> ...


u already know that shit is racist...wear that shirt to the magnificos show :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:02 PM~11387082
> *"is she hot?"  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOTCHA!!!!!!
> *


 :0 ............ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 06:40 PM~11386831
> *u the one said i aint got this and i aint got that and when i tell u what i got now im tryna impress somebody...in ur topic u said u was gonna change my name to cali walka..how is that possible when i have multiple vehicles??..do u like u said..i aint gon never walk...and i aint no baller but i do own a couple houses and a few cars..so what??? so since ur gettin all sensitive and shit im done with it..
> *


shit hommi u had my name in ur mout first worring bout wut im doin, u and other ma fukers not sayn no names(RAGALAC) spend mo tim worring bout wut im doin instead of workn on wut u need 2 b doin.... lowridn..... like u said end o subject and u got it all wrong hommi aint nun sensative here hommi, this shit funny 2 me this is the internet y da fuk ima take it personal.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:03 PM~11387087
> *u already know that shit is racist...wear that shirt to the magnificos show  :0
> *


That one or this one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 19 2008, 07:03 PM~11387089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i said u was chippin when i saw that video..it was true and u went to left field wit it..it dont matter if i got a car on the streets or in my garage u still were chippin...and im not worryin about what u doin i commented on what u did...and on the real i am doin what i need to be doin and that what i feel like doing...but like i always say in this topic its all good and keep it lowriding!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 07:06 PM~11387108
> *That one or this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 06:44 PM~11386876
> *I can show up in any of my cars, my moma car, my girl car, my grandma car.......don't matter...I got options ya feel me cali, options.......unlike others.......
> *


u sho right mr i been n da lowridn game sincei was 15?????????????????????
if u a real rida y u car been in d shop a year 4 a white paint job???????????
aint hattn but u do all that shit talkn bout every 1 car, u gotta come harder than that.....but what can i say i got a ragedy ass car.b 4 u try 2 hate


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:09 PM~11387133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not lowriding.... :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:07 PM~11387114
> *:biggrin:
> i said u was chippin when i saw that video..it was true and u went to left field wit it..it dont matter if i got a car on the streets or in my garage u still were chippin...and im not worryin about what u doin i commented on what u did...and on the real i am doin what i need to be doin and that what i feel like doing...but like i always say in this topic its all good and keep it lowriding!! :biggrin:
> *


u right, u do the same(when u get a lowrider)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:10 PM~11387140
> *not lowriding.... :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:11 PM~11387143
> *u right, u do the same(when u get a lowrider)
> *


bet that lincoln like i keep sayin.. :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 09:11 PM~11387143
> *u right, u do the same(when u get a lowrider)
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:07 PM~11387114
> *:biggrin:
> i said u was chippin when i saw that video..it was true and u went to left field wit it..it dont matter if i got a car on the streets or in my garage u still were chippin...and im not worryin about what u doin i commented on what u did...and on the real i am doin what i need to be doin and that what i feel like doing...but like i always say in this topic its all good and keep it lowriding!! :biggrin:
> *


Mmmm mmmmm mmmm/.......preach cali.....sometimes the truth hurts...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:12 PM~11387151
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:12 PM~11387156
> *bet that lincoln like i keep sayin.. :0
> *


oh my bad let me rephrase my self(WHEN U START DRIVING A LOWRIDER) :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:14 PM~11387175
> *Mmmm mmmmm mmmm/.......preach cali.....sometimes the truth hurts...
> *


the truth makes u a hater :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:15 PM~11387188
> *oh my bad let me rephrase my self(WHEN U START DRIVING A LOWRIDER) :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:14 PM~11387177
> *:uh:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=424097&st=0
:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:15 PM~11387189
> *the truth makes u a hater  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:14 PM~11387175
> *Mmmm mmmmm mmmm/.......preach cali.....sometimes the truth hurts...
> *


U SHO RIGHT KING OF THE STREETS, I FORGOT U WERE HITTN ALL THEM INCHES N U RAGALAG RIGHT.. QUOTE ME NEXT TIME


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 19 2008, 07:16 PM~11387198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 07:39 PM~11386819
> *Sometime I have sensitive ass jag driving cakes in my car that cry "its hot, I'm starting to sweat"
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:09 PM~11387131
> *u sho right mr i been n da lowridn game sincei was 15?????????????????????
> if u a real rida y u car been in d shop a year 4 a white paint job???????????
> aint hattn but u do all that shit talkn bout every 1 car, u gotta come harder than that.....but what can i say i got a ragedy ass car.b 4 u try 2 hate
> *


Hey rather my shit be in da shop for a year then be out ina month wit drips, paint faded, streaks all over that bitch namean???? Call it hatin...I call it speakin da truth.......aint my fault ****** wana ride buckets.....u do u and ima do me like u said...but if u or whoever slip up and get caught ridin dirty or make some lowrider no no's I aint gon hate...ima just let it be known dats all....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 19 2008, 08:18 PM~11387219
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


See the whore knows exactly who I'm talking about.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:18 PM~11387221
> *Hey rather my shit be in da shop for a year then be out ina month wit drips, paint faded, streaks all over that bitch  namean????  Call it hatin...I call it speakin da truth.......aint my fault ****** wana ride buckets.....u do u and ima do me like u said...but if u or whoever slip up and get caught ridin dirty or make some lowrider no no's I aint gon hate...ima just let it be known dats all....
> *


 :0 *paintowned*!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:15 PM~11387189
> *the truth makes u a hater  :biggrin:
> *


NO THE TRUTH DONT MAKE U A HATER...BUT WHEN TALKN DOWN ON SUM 1 DOIN MORE THAN U DOEZ........................................................................ :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:18 PM~11387217
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> *


THAT ONE IS FOR PARTS.......... :biggrin: GOING TO PUT IN MORE WORK THURSDAY....... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Aug 19 2008, 07:20 PM~11387242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:nosad: yall ****** trippin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:18 PM~11387214
> *U SHO RIGHT KING OF THE STREETS, I FORGOT U WERE HITTN ALL THEM INCHES N U RAGALAG RIGHT.. QUOTE ME NEXT TIME
> *


Ha...never said I was king of da streets........................yet.......but I do member u saying u was gon be king of da streets and ended up chippin out so who lookin worst me or u????? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:48 PM~11386924
> *yep got some rust colored dunks to match that rusty 68  :0
> plenty of it out here in the boondocks where im at
> *


dats wat im lookin for so i can paint my own cars and not have to worry bout none botherin me...by where u stay?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 19 2008, 07:22 PM~11387254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont say chippin...then u will be a hater... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:18 PM~11387221
> *Hey rather my shit be in da shop for a year then be out ina month wit drips, paint faded, streaks all over that bitch  namean????  Call it hatin...I call it speakin da truth.......aint my fault ****** wana ride buckets.....u do u and ima do me like u said...but if u or whoever slip up and get caught ridin dirty or make some lowrider no no's I aint gon hate...ima just let it be known dats all....
> *


LOOK AT THIS ***** HER....BUILDS HIS FIRST ALMOST CLEAN LOWRIDER AND HIS HEAD SWEALS BIGGER THAN IT IS............. LOOK AT MY CAR DID IT MY SELF..Y U GOIN BROKE 2 PAY SUM 1 ELSE,WAITN A YEAR AND STILL AINT DONE...WHOS THE JACKASS HER NOW... GIVE A FUK WUT U THINK MY CAR LOOK GOOD 2 ME AND EVERY 1 THAT COMPLAMENTS ME EVERY DAY..WHO GIVES A FUK ABOUT UR OPENION... U AINT GOT NO LOWRIDER CREDZ WIT ME YET HOMMI..............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:22 PM~11387252
> *
> :0
> *


PM SENT.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 07:24 PM~11387266
> *dats wat im lookin for so i can paint my own cars and not have to worry bout none botherin me...by where u stay?
> *


pm sent!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 08:49 PM~11386941
> *GET YOU SOME CUSTOM MADE CHUCKS TO MATCH RIDE......... :cheesy:
> *


black ones but no red ones for me :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Aug 19 2008, 07:25 PM~11387280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one right there!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 09:24 PM~11387266
> *dats wat im lookin for so i can paint my own cars and not have to worry bout none botherin me...by where u stay?
> *


YOU NEED TO GET ON THE JOB THEN I HAVE SOMETHING THAT NEEDS PAINTED.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 19 2008, 06:41 PM~11386850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a famous ass.. pic is all over the place..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 07:25 PM~11387284
> *black ones but no red ones for me :biggrin:
> *


 u can go to target and get regular black chucks... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 07:26 PM~11387292
> *bigger the brick.. the better..
> 
> *


not for me... im broke :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 09:25 PM~11387284
> *black ones but no red ones for me :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

HAVE A PAIR OF HI TOP AND LOW IN BLACK THAT HAVEN'T SEEN THE STREETS YET..... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:28 PM~11387314
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> HAVE A PAIR OF HI TOP AND LOW IN BLACK THAT HAVEN'T SEEN THE STREETS YET..... :0
> *


imma have a fresh custom pair for magnificos... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:27 PM~11387300
> *u can go to target and get regular black chucks... :biggrin:
> *


ONE STARS......... :nono: :nono: 

MY DAUGTHER TRIED TO GET ME TO BUY THEM FOR HER I SAID........ :rant:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:23 PM~11387259
> *Ha...never said I was king of da streets........................yet.......but I do member u saying u was gon be king of da streets and ended up chippin out so who lookin worst me or u????? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> *


SHO DID JUST LIKE UR BOY SLIM(that u dick ride so much) tell him 2, talkd just as much shit as me..chipd out just like me.....wit u n d background cheern............... :biggrin: ***** that shit like i said b4 was jokn round btween me n slim no 1 else. then sum cheerleadn ma fukerz make a 30 ordeal.....shit wit out the cheerleaders there would b no layitlow..................keep cheern :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:26 PM~11387289
> *
> thats the one right there!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:01 PM~11387076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:28 PM~11387308
> *not for me... im broke  :biggrin:
> *


welcome to the club.. why u think elco still primered


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 09:26 PM~11387292
> *
> thats a famous ass.. pic is all over the place..
> *


 :yes: ESPECIALLY FLYING COLORS...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 19 2008, 07:30 PM~11387326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea but slim accepted the fact he chipped out and redid his setup while u talkin about what people have and dont have...its cool as long as u happy with what ur car did thats all that matters...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 09:30 PM~11387330
> *SHO DID JUST LIKE UR BOY SLIM(that u dick ride so much) tell him 2, talkd just as much shit as me..chipd out just like me.....wit u n d background cheern............... :biggrin: ***** that shit like i said b4 was jokn round btween me n slim no 1 else. then sum cheerleadn ma fukerz make a 30 ordeal.....shit wit out the cheerleaders there would b no layitlow..................keep cheern :biggrin:
> *


WHY YOU GOTTA BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 19 2008, 07:31 PM~11387334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ran out of materials.......AGAIN :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:29 PM~11387323
> *imma have a fresh custom pair for magnificos... :0
> *


MIGHT NOT BE THERE PROBABLY BE IN THE STICKS........ :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:32 PM~11387351
> *:0
> yea but slim accepted the fact he chipped out and redid his setup while u talkin about what people have and dont have...its cool as long as u happy with what ur car did thats all that matters...
> *


if ud start readn stop typn i said i chiped,dont give a fuk chipd agine dont give a fuk agine,u want sum fukn dip wit them chips or wut hommi get off it.....but i lookd good doin it in my lowrider....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:36 PM~11387390
> *MIGHT NOT BE THERE PROBABLY BE IN THE STICKS........ :biggrin:
> *


well im there every year... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:33 PM~11387358
> *WHY YOU GOTTA BE BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT :biggrin:
> *


cuz ur lil cheern squad wont leave the shit amonth ago were it belongs....
u know u my nigg..(got sum lowridn credz cuz u actually been n da game 4 a min ya feel me.......haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  )


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:36 PM~11387393
> *if ud start readn stop typn i said i chiped,dont give a fuk chipd agine dont give a fuk agine,u want sum fukn dip wit them chips or wut hommi get off it.....but i lookd good doin it in my lowrider....
> *


:dunno: ok car looked good on video... I read it wasnt all that clean in person..just sayin not hating...  im done with the chipping thing though..your car is clean from what i seen...keep it lowriding!  and for cheering squad..never... i called slim on the phone and let him know he didnt do so good..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 19 2008, 09:22 PM~11387254
> *:nosad: yall ****** trippin
> *


 :uh: they yo people


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Ha...trippin....yeap slim chipped out...told em then n there told em after...told em yesterday...and matter fact told em b4 the hop that bitch was gon chip out......and I wasn't even there to watch yall hop...got there after...and aint nobody dickridin shit...das just my ***** I cut for homie...he done looked out for me a lot and I done looked out for him also........and NO U MODAFUCKIN DIDN'T SAY BUILD MY FIRST CLEAN RIDE???????? ***** IT TOOK U 10 YEARS IN DA GAME TO GET U A DECENT RIDE WIT ALL THEM EXPERIMANTAL SHIT U DONE HAD.....***** HOW MANY COATS OF PAINT N CLEAR DID U HAVE ON DA ROADMASTER?????????????? N DAT BITCH STILL AINT SHINE!!!!!!!!!..N DON'T MAKE TALK BOUT THAT CAPRICE U USE TO HAVE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH NO NO NO.......****** PAINTIN CARS WIT MO DRIPS THAN JURLY CURLS.........MAYNE...DOOR JAMS ALL DIFFERENT COLORS.......GATOR N DA TRUNK WIT LEAKY 1992 PUMPS......MAYNE....LET ME STOP...CUZ I'M JUST A YOUNGN DAT AINT GOT NO LOWRIDIN CRED....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:36 PM~11387397
> *well im there every year... :0
> *


X2........ :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 19 2008, 07:39 PM~11387427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OWNED!!!*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:39 PM~11387425
> *:dunno: ok car looked good on video... Iread it wasnt all that clean in person..just sayin not hating...  im done with the chipping thing though..your car is clean from what i seen...keep it lowriding!
> *


u right u readit on the back of ur eyelidz while u were daydreamn bout my ride...
were u at ill drive it over there so u can look at it right now...cuz i drive my shit....
not trophy it.........  dont need no show car,this is just my every day, hate 2 c wut mafukerz would say if i had 1......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:43 PM~11387485
> *u right u readit on the back of ur eyelidz while u were daydreamn bout my ride...
> were u at ill drive it over there so u can look at it right now...cuz i drive my shit....
> not trophy it.........  dont need no show car,this is just my every day, hate 2 c wut mafukerz would say if i had 1......
> *


dream about ur car huh?? are u serious aint nothing spectacular about that shit..no chrome, no real paint, swimming pool painted chinas, no gold or silver leaf...word is.. bitch aint got a decent headliner in it..how much is material for that..20 bucks..come on homie i see u sensitive and cant take any jokes.. so keep lowriding how u lowriding...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 09:39 PM~11387430
> *Ha...trippin....yeap slim chipped out...told em then n there told em after...told em yesterday...and matter fact told em b4 the hop that bitch was gon chip out......and I wasn't even there to watch yall hop...got there after...and aint nobody dickridin shit...das just my ***** I cut for homie...he done looked out for me a lot and I done looked out for him also........and NO U MODAFUCKIN DIDN'T SAY BUILD MY FIRST CLEAN RIDE???????? ***** IT TOOK U 10 YEARS IN DA GAME TO GET U A DECENT RIDE WIT ALL THEM EXPERIMANTAL SHIT U DONE HAD.....***** HOW MANY COATS OF PAINT N CLEAR DID U HAVE ON DA ROADMASTER?????????????? N DAT BITCH STILL AINT SHINE!!!!!!!!!..N DON'T MAKE TALK BOUT THAT CAPRICE U USE TO HAVE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH NO NO NO.......****** PAINTIN CARS WIT MO DRIPS THAN JURLY CURLS.........MAYNE...DOOR JAMS ALL DIFFERENT COLORS.......GATOR N DA TRUNK WIT LEAKY 1992 PUMPS......MAYNE....LET ME STOP...CUZ I'M JUST A YOUNGN DAT AINT GOT NO LOWRIDIN CRED....
> *


I SEE WHY I STARTED HANGING AT THE MUD PIT WITH WHITE BOYS.... MAN GET SERIOUS IN HERE. HOW ABOUT IF I BUY EVERYONE THAT HOPS A BAG OF CHIPS AND JUICE BOX WITH EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT CHIPS AND DRIPS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy said juice box


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:46 PM~11387529
> *I SEE WHY I STARTED HANGING AT THE MUD PIT WITH WHITE BOYS.... MAN GET SERIOUS IN HERE. HOW ABOUT IF I BUY EVERYONE THAT HOPS A BAG OF CHIPS AND JUICE BOX WITH EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT CHIPS AND DRIPS.
> *


fuck that get me a 20 piece wings from wing stop and some hennessy... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:39 PM~11387430
> *Ha...trippin....yeap slim chipped out...told em then n there told em after...told em yesterday...and matter fact told em b4 the hop that bitch was gon chip out......and I wasn't even there to watch yall hop...got there after...and aint nobody dickridin shit...das just my ***** I cut for homie...he done looked out for me a lot and I done looked out for him also........and NO U MODAFUCKIN DIDN'T SAY BUILD MY FIRST CLEAN RIDE???????? ***** IT TOOK U 10 YEARS IN DA GAME TO GET U A DECENT RIDE WIT ALL THEM EXPERIMANTAL SHIT U DONE HAD.....***** HOW MANY COATS OF PAINT N CLEAR DID U HAVE ON DA ROADMASTER?????????????? N DAT BITCH STILL AINT SHINE!!!!!!!!!..N DON'T MAKE TALK BOUT THAT CAPRICE U USE TO HAVE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH NO NO NO.......****** PAINTIN CARS WIT MO DRIPS THAN JURLY CURLS.........MAYNE...DOOR JAMS ALL DIFFERENT COLORS.......GATOR N DA TRUNK WIT LEAKY 1992 PUMPS......MAYNE....LET ME STOP...CUZ I'M JUST A YOUNGN DAT AINT GOT NO LOWRIDIN CRED....
> *


look here captain iv had so many lowriderz no 1 ever seen haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. i aint gotta proov shit 2 u bout cars ask slim...sum 1 who knows sum...got a lil lowridn history on his belt. get sum then talk to me...like i saidb4..... its coo u can quote me, stop talkn to the air k


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2008, 09:47 PM~11387544
> *boy said juice box
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Owned x amillion!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:rant:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:48 PM~11387555
> *fuck that get me a 20 piece wings from wing stop and some hennessy... :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE MAKING DROP FROM THURSDAY UNTIL TUESDAY I'LL LOOK OUT FOR YOU BUT THAT BROWN IS GOING TO COST YOU....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:50 PM~11387583
> *I'LL BE MAKING DROP FROM THURSDAY UNTIL TUESDAY I'LL LOOK OUT FOR YOU BUT THAT BROWN IS GOING TO COST YOU....... :biggrin:
> *


***** i got money...not for lowriders but for alcohol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 08:46 PM~11387529
> *I SEE WHY I STARTED HANGING AT THE MUD PIT WITH WHITE BOYS.... MAN GET SERIOUS IN HERE. HOW ABOUT IF I BUY EVERYONE THAT HOPS A BAG OF CHIPS AND JUICE BOX WITH EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT CHIPS AND DRIPS.
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:46 PM~11387526
> *dream about ur car huh?? are u serious aint nothing spectacular about that shit..no chrome, no real paint, swimming pool painted chinas, no gold or silver leaf...word is.. bitch aint got a decent headliner in it..how much is material for that..20 bucks..come on homie i see u sensitive and cant take any jokes.. so keep lowriding how u lowriding...
> *


damn ****** shure hear alota shit on here... if i know sum ill just say it...for sum 1 who never seen my ca or hears alot about it, u shure took sum nice pics of it talkn bout sum linc inside, dont know whos it is clean though haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddd..............haaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 07:51 PM~11387605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


knock it off jason sheeeeeesh :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I NEED A CONTINETAL KIT ASAP!!!!!!!!!! 

PLEASE CALL ME OR PM ME IF ANYONE KNOWS WHO SELLING ONE..PERFER THE 14" KIT


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11387612
> *knock it off jason sheeeeeesh  :angry:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:49 PM~11387572
> *Owned x amillion!!!!!!!
> *


unless ur nme is trojan please stay of my DICK.....HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:48 PM~11387565
> *WHAT UP HOMIE....
> *


aint nothing. usual


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 09:39 PM~11387430
> *Ha...trippin....yeap slim chipped out...told em then n there told em after...told em yesterday...and matter fact told em b4 the hop that bitch was gon chip out......and I wasn't even there to watch yall hop...got there after...and aint nobody dickridin shit...das just my ***** I cut for homie...he done looked out for me a lot and I done looked out for him also........and NO U MODAFUCKIN DIDN'T SAY BUILD MY FIRST CLEAN RIDE???????? ***** IT TOOK U 10 YEARS IN DA GAME TO GET U A DECENT RIDE WIT ALL THEM EXPERIMANTAL SHIT U DONE HAD.....***** HOW MANY COATS OF PAINT N CLEAR DID U HAVE ON DA ROADMASTER?????????????? N DAT BITCH STILL AINT SHINE!!!!!!!!!..N DON'T MAKE TALK BOUT THAT CAPRICE U USE TO HAVE OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH NO NO NO.......****** PAINTIN CARS WIT MO DRIPS THAN JURLY CURLS.........MAYNE...DOOR JAMS ALL DIFFERENT COLORS.......GATOR N DA TRUNK WIT LEAKY 1992 PUMPS......MAYNE....LET ME STOP...CUZ I'M JUST A YOUNGN DAT AINT GOT NO LOWRIDIN CRED....
> *


mayne.. tuba boy having hellavaweek


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 09:54 PM~11387631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 08:53 PM~11387625
> *I NEED A CONTINETAL KIT ASAP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE CALL ME OR PM ME IF ANYONE KNOWS WHO SELLING ONE..PERFER THE 14" KIT
> *












You know this is the shit talking topic.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2008, 09:54 PM~11387633
> *aint nothing. usual
> *


X2........  

HAVE YOU BEEN TO THE YARD AGAIN LATELY...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:52 PM~11387611
> *damn ****** shure hear alota shit on here... if i know sum ill just say it...for sum 1 who never seen my ca or hears alot about it, u shure took sum nice pics of it talkn bout sum linc inside, dont know whos it is clean though haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddd..............haaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


ok here is comes again...i seen ur car, actually didnt take a pic of it... had my camcorder on as i walked around the inside of the show and seen ur car.. yes ur car looked clean i didnt look inside jus walked by....the pic i posted was a still shot from a walkby off a camcorder..if it was that clean dont u think i woulda used my real cam and took pics...and i aint gon tell who told me anything ..imma real g and dont snitch


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:51 PM~11387595
> ****** i got money...not for lowriders but for alcohol.. :biggrin:
> *


X2, BUT DOWN WANT TO SEE YOU IN THAT SUN DRINKING AND SWEATING RAIN DROPS AGAIN....... :burn: :burn:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 07:55 PM~11387647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"ALWAYZ HAS BEEN..ALWAYZ WILL BE....."

ALL THAT AMERICAN ME QUOTE.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2000 towncar u have been owned so many times tonight im not gonna talk shit to u anymore i feel bad at how tuba boy i mean ragalac handled ur ass tonight...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:48 PM~11387562
> *look here captain iv had so many lowriderz no 1 ever seen haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. i aint gotta proov shit 2 u bout cars ask slim...sum 1 who knows sum...got a lil lowridn history on his belt. get sum then talk to me...like i saidb4..... its coo u can quote me, stop talkn to the air  k
> *


Ha ***** said ask slim......u don't want me t do that.....slim been round to see allllllllllllll and I mean alllllllllll the "lowriders" u done had....and that aint a good thang.......and aint nobody on yo dick mathew.....yo fault for trying to put ****** on blast without knowing better......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:57 PM~11387666
> *X2, BUT DOWN WANT TO SEE YOU IN THAT SUN DRINKING AND SWEATING RAIN DROPS AGAIN....... :burn:  :burn:
> *


lol...it was hot as fuck that day....i drank like 4 gatorades and 2 waters...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 07:54 PM~11387636
> *mayne..    tuba boy having hellavaweek
> *


***** mad i painted my car more times than cars hes owned..haaaaaaaaaaaaa i painted that bitch 3 times while he waited a year for a fukn white paint job haaaaaaaaaaaaa how original.. im glad iv never seen that b4. ***** gunna shut em down ... watchout tony................haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 08:58 PM~11387672
> *"ALWAYZ HAS BEEN..ALWAYZ WILL BE....."
> 
> ALL THAT AMERICAN ME QUOTE.... :biggrin:
> *


Have you tried craigs list. I have seen them on there before.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 07:56 PM~11387656
> *X2........
> 
> HAVE YOU BEEN TO THE YARD AGAIN LATELY...
> *


naw i gave up on caddys. i need to go see whats out there though


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:59 PM~11387687
> *Ha ***** said ask slim......u don't want me t do that.....slim been round to see allllllllllllll and I mean alllllllllll the "lowriders" u done had....and that aint a good thang.......and aint nobody on yo dick mathew.....yo fault for trying to put ****** on blast without knowing better......
> *


 :0 ..anyway take ur time with the raggedylac...its gives people on layitlow something to talk about


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 07:54 PM~11387636
> *mayne..    tuba boy having hellavaweek
> *


I been taking notes from ya  learn from da best..... lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 19 2008, 07:33 PM~11387360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2..
im thirsty


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 08:53 PM~11387625
> *I NEED A CONTINETAL KIT ASAP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE CALL ME OR PM ME IF ANYONE KNOWS WHO SELLING ONE..PERFER THE 14" KIT
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/784691807.html


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 08:02 PM~11387740
> *no.. im just broke
> 
> 
> *


u need to manage your cash better...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:04 PM~11387766
> *u need to manage your cash better...
> *


Or get a job


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 10:04 PM~11387766
> *u need to manage your cash better...
> *


thats my problem :yessad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:59 PM~11387688
> *lol...it was hot as fuck that day....i drank like 4 gatorades and 2 waters...
> *


X2 I WENT BY THIS PAST SUNDAY SHOW MADE ONE ROUND AND BURNT OUT TOO DAMN HOT TO BE OUT THERE ALL DAY SITTING AROUND.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:00 PM~11387715
> *:0 ..anyway take ur time with the raggedylac...its gives people on layitlow something to talk about
> *


Das was up homie I'm trying since ima youngin wit no lowridin cred ya dig...maybe an og like urself can come thru and give me some tips one day..........


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 07:59 PM~11387687
> *Ha ***** said ask slim......u don't want me t do that.....slim been round to see allllllllllllll and I mean alllllllllll the "lowriders" u done had....and that aint a good thang.......and aint nobody on yo dick mathew.....yo fault for trying to put ****** on blast without knowing better......
> *


learn how to spell matthew, noe oey oey ya wt kinda shit is that, if i wana put sum 1 on blast.. dont get me started back yard wounder...?????????????***** go on n ask slim i dont give a fuk wut u think know y... cuzi was ridn then now and longer than u... i aint gotta keep up wit all the new trends ... that shit dont make me.....
iwas the same then same now... can u say that....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

******public service annoucement******

sic713 needs some money dammit..
who needs work done..

ill get rid of your swimming pool paint for a low price..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2008, 10:00 PM~11387713
> *naw i gave up on caddys.  i need to go see whats out there though
> *


X2......I SEEN THAT YOU ON TO SOME BETTER THING........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 08:03 PM~11387743
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/784691807.html
> *


yeah seen that one..jus $250 bills to much for me...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 19 2008, 08:05 PM~11387782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somebody might say im not a og bcuz i have no car..been lowriding for 9 goin on 10 years...thats nothing when people assume u dont have shit...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11387816
> ******public service annoucement*****
> 
> sic713 needs some money dammit..
> ...


stand under 45 and monroe...with a sign.."will paint for cash"


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 07:56 PM~11387658
> *ok here is comes again...i seen ur car, actually didnt take a pic of it... had my camcorder on as i walked around the inside of the show and seen ur car.. yes ur car looked clean i didnt look inside jus walked by....the pic i posted was a still shot from a walkby off a camcorder..if it was that clean dont u think i woulda used my real cam and took pics...and i aint gon tell who told me anything ..imma real g and dont snitch
> *


not a snitch just typ alot.ne ways but u take the time to down load pic and post on computer????????????mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. n d words of noe oey oey....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11387816
> ******public service annoucement*****
> 
> sic713 needs some money dammit..
> ...


 :0 shit just might be crooked


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 09:08 PM~11387823
> *yeah seen that one..jus $250 bills to much for me...
> *


You just said you needed one, you didn't say how much you had to spend.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 19 2008, 08:04 PM~11387766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11387844
> *not a snitch just typ alot.ne ways but u take the time to down load pic and post on computer????????????mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. n d words of noe oey oey....
> *


whatever i type i can back up believe that...and that was the first time i seen the car and asked whos it was...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 07:59 PM~11387698
> ****** mad i painted my car more times than cars hes owned..haaaaaaaaaaaaa i painted that bitch 3 times while he waited a year for a fukn white paint job haaaaaaaaaaaaa how original.. im glad iv never seen that b4. ***** gunna shut em down ... watchout tony................haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *


All them paint jobs. All them materials...all that work.....and shit still look like the paint on my green lac that aint ever been painted...........whatever homie I see u gettin a lil sentimental since ****** ownin u.....and it don't matter how long u been ridin...its wat u done...put it this way ....ITS QUALITY OVER QUANTITY.......END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 BOO!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 10:08 PM~11387828
> *he a painter...duh  :uh:
> its them 24s  :0
> :cheesy:
> ...


oh ***** that bitch is in need.......ima park that hoe real soon till i get sum extra change....ima start drivin the lincoln


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2005, 07:05 PM~3018133
> *no doubt, this topic is the king of topics    plus a good way to communicate
> *


blast from the past... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11387843
> *stand under 45 and monroe...with a sign.."will paint for cash"
> *


lol.. next to that bum..
foo ben there for 10+ yrs


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11387846
> *:0  shit just might be crooked
> *


tru


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 19 2008, 08:11 PM~11387874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: what up??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 08:11 PM~11387873
> *You just said you needed one, you didn't say how much you had to spend.
> *


let me pawn some more stuff and maybe ill get it...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:13 PM~11387906
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: what up??
> *


chill'n
:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 08:14 PM~11387921
> *chill'n
> :wow:
> *


hows the pump i sold u workin??? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11387844
> *not a snitch just typ alot.ne ways but u take the time to down load pic and post on computer????????????mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. n d words of noe oey oey....
> *


DAM...NOE OE OE OE....GOT DAT NAME FROM MY BITCHES O USE TO FUCK WIT BACK IN DA DAYS....NOW I GOTA ***** SAYING IT.........SHEEESHHH....NOTA GOOD THING I'M MY BOOK.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:13 PM~11387906
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: what up??
> *


i need another me.
help knock work out 2 times faster


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 10:07 PM~11387816
> ******public service annoucement*****
> 
> sic713 needs some money dammit..
> ...


come paint my house my nig :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:15 PM~11387937
> *hows the pump i sold u workin??? :0
> *


haven't used :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11387950
> *i need another me.
> help knock work out 2 times faster
> *


u already know i holds the cup and point... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 09:13 PM~11387911
> *let me pawn some more stuff and maybe ill get it...
> *


So is the kit going to match your paint or you interior?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> 2000 towncar u have been owned so many times tonight im not gonna talk shit to u anymore i feel bad at how tuba boy i mean ragDlac handled ur ass tonight,1 day ill get a lowrider and me and ragadlac can ride around and cheer 4 u at car shows...
> 
> na hommi i dont roll like that.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Aug 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11387955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats better than me holding it, pointing,sanding, and painting..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 19 2008, 08:18 PM~11387976
> *So is the kit going to match your paint or you interior?
> 
> 
> ...


please destroy that abomnation... :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11387994
> *please destroy that abomnation... :angry:
> *


Why would you want to do that to your new ride?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > cali WALKA [/b]Aug 19 2008, 07:58 PM~11387675]
> > 2000 towncar u have been owned so many times tonight im not gonna talk shit to u anymore i feel bad at how tuba boy i mean ragDlac handled ur ass tonight,1 day ill get a lowrider and* me and ragadlac can ride around and cheer 4 u at car shows*...
> >
> > na hommi i dont roll like that.... :biggrin:
> > ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11387950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 09:26 PM~11387291
> *YOU NEED TO GET ON THE JOB THEN I HAVE SOMETHING THAT NEEDS PAINTED.... :biggrin:
> *


im booked up with work till summer 2009 but thats if i stay, i might have to go back to florida soon. one reason to slow me down in process of buyin up land.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 08:25 PM~11388091
> *im booked up with work till summer 2009 but thats if i stay, i might have to go back to florida soon. one reason to slow me down in process of buyin up land.
> *


moneybags :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > > cali WALKA [/b]Aug 19 2008, 07:58 PM~11387675]
> > > 2000 towncar u have been owned so many times tonight im not gonna talk shit to u anymore i feel bad at how tuba boy i mean ragDlac handled ur ass tonight,1 day ill get a lowrider and* me and ragadlac can ride around and cheer 4 u at car shows*...
> > >
> > > na hommi i dont roll like that.... :biggrin:
> > ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:27 PM~11388117
> *FUCK ALL DIS SHIT U STILL GOT THAT DISC REAR END????
> *


yessirr... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 10:25 PM~11388091
> *im booked up with work till summer 2009 but thats if i stay, i might have to go back to florida soon. one reason to slow me down in process of buyin up land.
> *


 :angry: 

I'LL SHIP THEM....... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 10:08 PM~11387823
> *yeah seen that one..jus $250 bills to much for me...
> *


Ill look at the kits I have that arnt spoken for and see if I have a nice ones left.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:24 PM~11388088
> *cool lets open a shop u do the labor and ill fund it... :0
> :0
> *


im down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11387896
> *blast from the past... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:27 PM~11388127
> *yessirr... :0
> *


Bet dat...we gon have to talk.......I need it....don't know if u still got my #???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:27 PM~11388117
> *FUCK ALL DIS SHIT U STILL GOT THAT DISC REAR END????
> *


I HAVE A DANA 25 AND A CORPORATE 12...... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:27 PM~11388117
> *FUCK ALL DIS SHIT U STILL GOT THAT DISC REAR END????
> *


u sho right hommi hit anotha ****** switch.. and u talkn shit to me????? im waistn my time...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 19 2008, 08:30 PM~11388182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea hoppin it doin some real inches....unlike u :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 10:33 PM~11388228
> *:0
> 
> *


WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 08:35 PM~11388258
> *WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT.....
> *


nothing...i know my 96 got a disc rear end... and my 07 does too.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2008, 09:53 PM~11387625
> ******public service annoucement******
> 
> sic713 needs some money dammit..
> ...


*****, you one put the swimming pool paint on my shit :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:16 PM~11387943
> *DAM...NOE OE OE OE....GOT DAT NAME FROM MY BITCHES O USE TO FUCK WIT BACK IN DA DAYS....NOW I GOTA ***** SAYING IT.........SHEEESHHH....NOTA GOOD THING I'M MY BOOK.....
> *


NCE NAME 4 A ***** THAT WERES NEON CUT OFF SHORTS FRENCH KISSES WEENIE DOGS SIPZ MUTHA FUKN FRUITE FLAVORED DRINKS N THE CLUB WHILE DOIIN THE BUTTA FLY ON SLIM..... WUT THE FUK IS WRONG WITH THE FUTUREOF LOWRIDING????????????????????????????FUK IT I GIVE UP U WIN ... MR 1 CAR WOUNDER... NE THING ELSE TO SAY CALLME FUK THIS TYPN SHIT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 08:31 PM~11388192
> *I HAVE A DANA 25 AND A CORPORATE 12...... :biggrin:
> *


U gota remember I'm a youngin....don't know wat that means..does that mean u got 2 disc brake rear ends????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:38 PM~11388296
> *U gota remember I'm a youngin....don't know wat that means..does that mean u got 2 disc brake rear ends????
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 10:37 PM~11388283
> *neighbors got one of these...  price is right..  it may come up missing.. you can just bungee cord that bitch to your bumper
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE ONE OF THEM WITH A 15IN RIM WITH A 31 SERIES TIRE ON IT...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:37 PM~11388288
> *NCE NAME 4 A ***** THAT WERES NEON CUT OFF SHORTS FRENCH KISSES WEENIE DOGS SIPZ MUTHA FUKN FRUITE FLAVORED DRINKS N THE CLUB WHILE DOIIN THE BUTTA FLY ON SLIM..... WUT THE FUK IS WRONG WITH THE FUTUREOF LOWRIDING????????????????????????????FUK IT I GIVE UP U WIN ... MR 1 CAR WOUNDER... NE THING ELSE TO SAY CALLME FUK THIS TYPN SHIT
> *


Dam paint fumes a bitch hu....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 08:37 PM~11388283
> *
> *****, you one put the swimming pool paint on my shit  :uh:
> *


that was the beginning..
this is now, ive come a ways


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11388341
> *I HAVE ONE OF THEM WITH A 15IN RIM WITH A 31 SERIES TIRE ON IT...... :biggrin:
> *


i dont think i woulda told anybody that :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 10:13 PM~11387903
> *lol.. next to that bum..
> foo ben there for 10+ yrs
> 
> ...


foo at 45 @ s.wayside was there over 8 years.. just plane o' wino,til some white crackheads came and claimed his spot and wash windshields for crack money.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:33 PM~11388228
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> ...


GOT DAMN U NEED SUM FUKN POP POMS.. FOO HOP UR OWN SHIT,STOP BRAGGN WUT THE NEXT MAN DO....I SAID IM DONE THIS SHIT IS OLD ALREADY...
ILL CALL U SO U CAN HIT MY SWITCH 2.. MAY B MAKE IT HOP NEXT TIME...HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:38 PM~11388296
> *U gota remember I'm a youngin....don't know wat that means..does that mean u got 2 disc brake rear ends????
> *


BEING A YOUNGIN DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT. IT'S ABOUT DOING RESEARCH TO LEARN ABOUT WHAT YOUR GETTING INTO AND DOING SHIT RIGHT THE FIRST AND BE DONE WITH IT AND ROLLIN OUT.

THEY ARE REARENDS USED ON 4X4'S......... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:43 PM~11388385
> *BEING A YOUNGIN DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT. IT'S ABOUT DOING RESEARCH TO LEARN ABOUT WHAT YOUR GETTING INTO AND DOING SHIT RIGHT THE FIRST AND BE DONE WITH IT AND ROLLIN OUT.
> 
> THEY ARE REARENDS USED ON 4X4'S......... :biggrin:
> *


that has to be the smartest thing i have ever herd a black man say!



































:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 10:41 PM~11388351
> *i dont think i woulda told anybody that  :uh:
> *


I'LL JUST FUCK UP THEIR FRONT YARD WHEN I ROLL BY........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 10:44 PM~11388421
> *that has to be the smartest thing i have ever herd a black man say!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I CLOWN FROM TIME TO TIME BUT I KNOW MY SHIT........


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11388343
> *Dam paint fumes a bitch hu....
> *


NA U JUST STILL TIPSY FROM THEM NON ALCHOHOLIC BITCH DRINKS...ITS COO THOUGH...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Aug 19 2008, 08:43 PM~11388384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:45 PM~11388439
> *I CLOWN FROM TIME TO TIME BUT I KNOW MY SHIT........
> *


then ya need to come over and help out on my buckets :angry: :cheesy: 

na homie, let me know after mid november and we will work somethin out if ya still need tha paint.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 08:49 PM~11388485
> *then ya need to come over and help out on my buckets :angry:  :cheesy:
> 
> na homie, let me know after mid november and we will work somethin out if ya still need tha paint.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 08:43 PM~11388385
> *BEING A YOUNGIN DON'T HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH IT. IT'S ABOUT DOING RESEARCH TO LEARN ABOUT WHAT YOUR GETTING INTO AND DOING SHIT RIGHT THE FIRST AND BE DONE WITH IT AND ROLLIN OUT.
> 
> THEY ARE REARENDS USED ON 4X4'S......... :biggrin:
> *


Oh fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 10:49 PM~11388485
> *then ya need to come over and help out on my buckets :angry:  :cheesy:
> 
> na homie, let me know after mid november and we will work somethin out if ya still need tha paint.
> *


  THINK ABOUT GOING FLAT BLACK OUT LEAVING AS IT, BUT WET SANDING TO GET THE DRY PAINT OFF AND CLEARING IT TO LEAVE IT WITH THAT RUSTIC LOOK........ :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:46 PM~11388453
> *NA U JUST STILL TIPSY FROM THEM NON ALCHOHOLIC BITCH DRINKS...ITS COO THOUGH...
> *


Boy I done prolly spent more money on them bitch drinks than u got into that car.......buyinn bottles spending 400 500 bucks a weekend........while u buying them 11 dollar a yard gator material to put in ur car.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 10:51 PM~11388528
> *Oh fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat........
> *


IT'S HAVE THEM LAC MOVING RIGHT......... :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:47 PM~11388464
> *im on truucha, cali swangin, big fish, and young hogg...so when u wanna see me buy one... hoppin my shit and whoever cant hit they shit..and i got video on my phone too if u need to see that too.. :uh:
> :0
> *


DAMNNNNNNN U A REAL SUPA STAR IN CALI HU... 2 BAD U AINT DOIN SHIT I HOUSTON.. U KNOW WUT I GOTTA SUPER HOPPER, BUT ITS IN FLORIDA.. :biggrin: AND IM ON SUM VIDEOS 2... U AINT GOTTA IMPRESS ME BIG HOMMI. U ALREADY GOT ME.. U FROM THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL CUZ KING OF THE HOPPERS.... WERES URS???? MIA....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2008, 10:57 PM~11388639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Aug 19 2008, 10:37 PM~11388288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess my capala took one for the team :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 08:55 PM~11388593
> *DAMNNNNNNN U A REAL SUPA STAR IN CALI HU... 2 BAD U AINT DOIN SHIT I HOUSTON.. U KNOW WUT I GOTTA SUPER HOPPER, BUT ITS IN FLORIDA.. :biggrin: AND IM ON SUM VIDEOS 2... U AINT GOTTA IMPRESS ME BIG HOMMI. U ALREADY GOT ME.. U FROM THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL CUZ KING OF THE HOPPERS.... WERES URS????  MIA....
> *


ok ..aint nobody tryna impress nobody..obviously with that chippin ass car u got..and i promise u im more popular in ur city of houston than u are..u are a fuckin nobody...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2008, 10:57 PM~11388639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:00 PM~11388681
> *:0
> *


you still have the felix the cat plates?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 10:59 PM~11388675
> *:uh:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 08:55 PM~11388584
> *IT'S HAVE THEM LAC MOVING RIGHT......... :cheesy:
> *


Shit knowing my crazy ass ill have the lac in da mudd doing some 4x4ing.......lol.....na ima just slap these 3.73 gears and hopefully I ca give cali a pair of red chucks for that disc brake rear and that'll be enough....... ;0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:59 PM~11388676
> *ok ..aint nobody tryna impress nobody..obviously with that chippin ass car u got..and i promise u im more popular in ur city of houston than u are..u are a fuckin nobody...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 08:59 PM~11388675
> *
> guess my capala took one for the team  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:
yes!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 19 2008, 10:44 PM~11388423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of 31 series tires..but aight.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11388570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got too many pairs of red chucks..maybe ill get some blue ones :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 11:01 PM~11388694
> *Shit knowing my crazy ass ill have the lac in da mudd doing some 4x4ing.......lol.....na ima just slap these 3.73 gears and hopefully I ca give cali a pair of red chucks for that disc brake rear and that'll be enough....... ;0
> *


SHOP I GO TO HAVE GEAR'S LAYING ALL OVER THE PLACE YOU COULD HAVE GO THEM FREE.. :biggrin: I GOT THEM 4.11......... NEED THEM FOR GOING UP HILL'S........ :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 08:54 PM~11388570
> *Boy I done prolly spent more money on them bitch drinks than u got into that car.......buyinn bottles spending 400 500 bucks a weekend........while u buying them 11 dollar a yard gator material to put in ur car.....
> *


C NOW THATS THE PROBLEM EVERY 1 WANTED TO KNOW Y IT TOOK A YEAR 4 UR CAR TO GET PAINTED... AND THE TRUTH FINALLY CAME OUT..HE TRIKED IT OF AT THE CLUB BN A WEKEND BALLA...THATS SUM FUNNY SHIT...C THIS WUT I DONT GET....***** AINT GOT NO CAR WANNA B UR BEST FRIEND....SOON AS THEY GET 1 THEY THE KING DICK OF LOWRIDN..DONT GET IT....FUK IT IMA KEEP RIDN MY RAGEDY ASS LINCOLN WHILE YALL DREAM OF 1 DAY GETTN URS FINISHED... BY THEN IT WILL PROBABLY B ANOTHER COLOR SO U CAN RIDE ME SUM MORE...
ILL MAKE SHURE TO BUY SUM EXTRA LOTION 4 U.........HAAAAAAAAA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 09:02 PM~11388706
> *:0  :0  :0
> :nono:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2008, 08:57 PM~11388639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ta bonito


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 11:02 PM~11388712
> *keep your rust off my yard.    :uh:
> never heard of 31 series tires..but aight.
> *


YOUR THE FIRST I'M LOOKING FOR........ :angry: AND YOU'LL SEE A FOOT PRINT OF IT IN YOUR YARD ATFER I LEAVE....... :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:04 PM~11388737
> *:yessad:
> *


 :scrutinize: :no: :no: :rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 19 2008, 11:05 PM~11388764
> *ta bonito
> *


Japon'esa and take a ride. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 09:06 PM~11388788
> *:scrutinize:  :no:  :no:  :rant:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:05 PM~11388767
> *YOUR THE FIRST I'M LOOKING FOR........ :angry: AND YOU'LL SEE A FOOT PRINT OF IT IN YOUR YARD ATFER I LEAVE....... :biggrin:
> *


from your foot breaking thru rust on your floor pan? 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:05 PM~11388767
> *YOUR THE FIRST I'M LOOKING FOR........ :angry: AND YOU'LL SEE A FOOT PRINT OF IT IN YOUR YARD ATFER I LEAVE....... :biggrin:
> *


You'd be wasting your time. Just don't hit the corner of the house, might cause it to fall apart.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 11:01 PM~11388692
> *you still have the felix the cat plates?
> *


I have a few with frames too..... Ill sell them for what I paid for them :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:07 PM~11388803
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup: U SHO RIGHT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:08 PM~11388816
> *I have a few with frames too..... Ill sell them for what I paid for them :biggrin:
> *


i can read a lot of sentimental value going on those plates. lol


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 08:59 PM~11388676
> *ok ..aint nobody tryna impress nobody..obviously with that chippin ass car u got..and i promise u im more popular in ur city of houston than u are..u are a fuckin nobody...
> *


DOG WHO THE FUK R U , U A GOT DAMN SCREEN NAME ON LAY IT LOW, NO LOW LOW 2 PULL UP N UR THE FUKN NOBODY... U SO POPULAR IN CALI Y THE FUK U IN HOUSTON... U DONT KNOW ME, OH MY BADIM THE ***** IN THE SWIMMIN POOL PAINTED LINCOLN THAT SHOWS UP IN A CAR 2 THE SHOW HITTN MY SWITCHES.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 09:03 PM~11388731
> *SHOP I GO TO HAVE GEAR'S LAYING ALL OVER THE PLACE YOU COULD HAVE GO THEM FREE.. :biggrin: I GOT THEM 4.11......... NEED THEM FOR GOING UP HILL'S........ :biggrin:
> *


Then we gon have to talk then homie..... ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11388724
> *:0 not real gator..doesnt come by the yard...its by the hide... :0
> i got too many pairs of red chucks..maybe ill get some blue ones  :0
> *


theres leather/gator.. just leather textured to look like gator.. that comes by the yard. i know spot has like 8 colors of the stuff..  


but none of me, i'm skurred of gators hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 19 2008, 09:08 PM~11388816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2008, 11:08 PM~11388828
> *i can read a lot of sentimental value going on those plates.  lol
> *


I think I paid 9 or 10bux at the dealership in LA :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:09 PM~11388838
> *20 bucks
> :scrutinize:
> *


like I said 9 or 10 bux..... I guess it was each :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 09:09 PM~11388832
> *DOG WHO THE FUK R U , U A GOT DAMN SCREEN NAME ON LAY IT LOW, NO LOW LOW 2 PULL UP N UR THE FUKN NOBODY... U SO POPULAR IN CALI Y THE FUK U IN HOUSTON... U DONT KNOW ME, OH MY BADIM THE ***** IN THE SWIMMIN POOL PAINTED LINCOLN THAT SHOWS UP IN A CAR 2 THE SHOW HITTN MY SWITCHES.
> *


im in tx buying property..why do u care why im here??? imma screen name thats at damn near every event when im in town..i aint hard to find... its like less than 10 black guys in htown that lowride...im the one with the L>A> hat... ask slim and ragalac..they ya boys and they know me...me and slim usually chill at all the shows together anyway...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 17 2008, 08:42 PM~11368195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  car?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:11 PM~11388870
> *like I said 9 or 10 bux..... I guess it was each :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what up b?? how thangs in whiteville???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:03 PM~11388724
> *
> i got too many pairs of red chucks..maybe ill get some blue ones  :0
> *


 :buttkick: 








:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms+Aug 19 2008, 09:02 PM~11388706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bissshhhhh go get the bucket ready for friday puto . make sure to swing by the shop tomorrow so we can star on it and make it look etrade nice for friday . come on is past ur bed time :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11388916
> *:biggrin:  what up b?? how thangs in whiteville???
> *


safe....... lol :biggrin: :guns: my 73 year old neighbor stays strapped


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 19 2008, 06:28 PM~11386696
> *your the fucken pussy thats why you never responded to my pms. here my # 832 576 8902 call me when ever you go to shepard and 28th again, so i can show you whos a pussy
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 19 2008, 09:14 PM~11388924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 yea i got a fuckin constable that jus moved in on my block :uh: ***** park his patrol car in middle of cul de sac...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11388910
> *fkin hoodrat
> car?
> *


hey dave you do car AC as well? we have few buckets down this way that we lookin to get some AC work done.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:17 PM~11388979
> *:0 yea i got a fuckin constable that jus moved in on my block :uh: ***** park his patrol car in middle of cul de sac...
> *


aint nothing wrong with that when you got a bigbody in the drive with a kit and grille :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2008, 11:14 PM~11388910
> *fkin hoodrat
> *


 :uh: 

heard you was dancing the thriller at the wedding.. dunno, just what i heard :uh: 


drunk ass *****


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 11:01 PM~11388692
> *you still have the felix the cat plates?
> *


LET THEM GO WITH THE CAR, BUT I HAVE THESE......... :0 

















I'LL SEE IT I CAN LOCATE SOME FOR YOU..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11389020
> *aint nothing wrong with that when you got a bigbody in the drive with a kit and grille :biggrin:
> *


yea but i dont... :0 i got some empty shoes in my driveway....gotta live up to my name cali walka...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 11:19 PM~11389021
> *:uh:
> 
> heard you was dancing the thriller at the wedding..  dunno, just what i heard  :uh:
> ...


on Jackdaniels I bet, lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

besides.. fk cali anyway.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:13 PM~11388900
> *im in tx buying property..why do u care why im here??? imma screen name thats at damn near every event when im in town..i aint hard to find... its like less than 10 black guys in htown that lowride...im the one with the L>A> hat... ask slim and ragalac..they ya boys and they know me...me and slim usually chill at all the shows together anyway...
> *


aight u half right slim my boy, and i aint nver seen u at the shows.. may b 2 buisy lookn at the cars instead of guys in la hats.................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:21 PM~11389036
> *yea but i dont... :0 i got some empty shoes in my driveway....gotta live up to my name cali walka...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 11:07 PM~11388806
> *from your foot breaking thru rust on your floor pan?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I SURE YOU ALREADY FEEL THRU RUST HOLE IN YOUR NANA CRIB...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2008, 11:07 PM~11388810
> *You'd be wasting your time.  Just don't hit the corner of the house, might cause it to fall apart.
> *


YOU GOT A GOOD POINT THERE........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2008, 11:08 PM~11388828
> *i can read a lot of sentimental value going on those plates.  lol
> *


X2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 08:30 PM~11388181
> *Ill look at the kits I have that arnt spoken for and see if I have a nice ones left.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 19 2008, 09:22 PM~11389053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i aint never seen u but didnt know u existed anyway..but its all good... next show ill be there...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:23 PM~11389074
> *I SURE YOU ALREADY FEEL THRU RUST HOLE IN YOUR NANA CRIB...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: that wasn't even that funny.. not sure why you :roflmao: maybe too much gas fumes from when you had that ls


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2008, 11:09 PM~11388833
> *Then we gon have to talk then homie..... ...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:22 PM~11389063
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:25 PM~11389096
> *X2
> *


 :uh: next time no refunds!! you buy you own it and no sob stories :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 09:23 PM~11389074
> *I SURE YOU ALREADY FEEL THRU RUST HOLE IN YOUR NANA CRIB...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sup coca, my bad couldnt reply 2 buisy at the time playn on layitlow.. time 4 sum buisness.. thought u did the box already??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:26 PM~11389121
> *:uh: next time no refunds!! you buy you own it and no sob stories :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2008, 11:25 PM~11389102
> *:angry:
> *


now you want one too?? :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 09:14 PM~11388924
> *:buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


How many of these is it gon take cali to get the disc rear from ya??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:17 PM~11388979
> *high tops only.. :biggrin:
> *


GOT THEM TO YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW THAT........ :biggrin: THAT STAR WAS SHININ........ :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 19 2008, 09:28 PM~11389149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...yea only bcuz u were flooding.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:25 PM~11389105
> *:0
> i aint never seen u but didnt know u existed anyway..but its all good... next show ill be there...
> *


probably cuz i was never in ur layitlow crowed...****** use to actually lowride out here... now we have to resort to internet ridin....no hard feelingz ya dig u from cali u know how the shit talkn iz, just in houston we have more talkerz than riderz....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11389004
> *hey dave you do car AC as well? we have few buckets down this way that we lookin to get some AC work done.
> *


same concept but no i have not but will try need to fix my a/c in the s-10


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:11 PM~11388870
> *like I said 9 or 10 bux..... I guess it was each :biggrin:
> *


PUT ME DOWN FOR TWO I'LL BE IN YOU HOOD THURSDAY...... :biggrin: NEED THEM FOR THE 4X4...... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2008, 11:30 PM~11389185
> *same concept but no i have not but will try need to fix my a/c in the s-10
> *


cool homie, guess we gon have to hit up tha pearland pulga :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:31 PM~11389199
> *PUT ME DOWN FOR TWO I'LL BE IN YOU HOOD THURSDAY...... :biggrin: NEED THEM FOR THE 4X4...... :biggrin:
> *


sold already all six sets


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:32 PM~11389219
> *sold already all six sets
> *


thanx!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:26 PM~11389121
> *:uh: next time no refunds!! you buy you own it and no sob stories :uh:  :uh:
> *


SHIT DIDN'T WORK FOR WHAT I NEEDED IT FOR......... :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 11:33 PM~11389229
> *thanx!
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 11:26 PM~11389122
> *sup coca, my bad couldnt reply 2 buisy at the time playn on layitlow.. time 4 sum buisness.. thought u did the box already??
> *


NEED THE WALL NOW WITH PLEXI...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 09:30 PM~11389179
> *probably cuz i was never in ur layitlow crowed...****** use to actually lowride out here... now we have to resort to internet ridin....no hard feelingz ya dig u from cali u know how the shit talkn iz, just in houston we have more talkerz than riderz....
> *


well keep it lowriding...imma take a small drink break and answer all my pms...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:29 PM~11389176
> *if thats the offer u gets nothing... :0  well talk...
> lol...yea only bcuz u were flooding.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


Wat if I paint em red???? Lol bet holla at me


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11389021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:34 PM~11389235
> *SHIT DIDN'T WORK FOR WHAT I NEEDED IT FOR......... :buttkick:
> *


next time no refunds this aint WalMart :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

sup tony, u gotta get that linc ready... but first u got sum hella reading to catch up on.................ha


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:29 PM~11389176
> *
> lol...yea only bcuz u were flooding.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: 

AND YOU WAS ABOUT TO PAST THE FUCK OUT....... :barf: :burn:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:35 PM~11389265
> *next time no refunds this aint WalMart :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:32 PM~11389219
> *sold already all six sets
> *


SEE HOW THE WHITE BOY ACT WHEN IT COMES TO THE BLACK MAN...... :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2008, 11:37 PM~11389292
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its okay I sold the part for 30bux more anyways  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 11:33 PM~11389229
> *thanx!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 09:34 PM~11389250
> *NEED THE WALL NOW WITH PLEXI...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 boy gunna do it up!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 09:31 PM~11389209
> *cool homie, guess we gon have to hit up tha pearland pulga :biggrin:
> *


got R-134 gauges, vacuum, and the service port adaptors(which I need to get back form your cousin's cousin)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:35 PM~11389265
> *next time no refunds this aint WalMart :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11389301
> *SEE HOW THE WHITE BOY ACT WHEN IT COMES TO THE BLACK MAN...... :angry:
> *


 :uh: here we go wit the white bullshit again...... next time you need something dont bother asking me cuz Im sold out of whatever it is you need.... buy it from a non ******....... :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11389301
> *SEE HOW THE WHITE BOY ACT WHEN IT COMES TO THE BLACK MAN...... :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:41 PM~11389344
> *:uh: here we go wit the white bullshit again...... next time you need something dont bother asking me cuz Im sold out of whatever it is you need.... buy it from a non ******....... :uh:  :uh:
> *


that was racist :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11389307
> *its okay I sold the part for 30bux more anyways   :biggrin:
> *


GOOD THING YOU GOT IT BACK........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:42 PM~11389364
> *that was racist  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:41 PM~11389344
> *:uh: here we go wit the white bullshit again...... next time you need something dont bother asking me cuz Im sold out of whatever it is you need.... buy it from a non ******....... :uh:  :uh:
> *


HANDLING THAT NOW....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:45 PM~11389409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol i cant find my black smiley :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 11:45 PM~11389409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ah man been awhile you busted out tha white smiley! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 11:35 PM~11389273
> *sup tony, u gotta get that linc ready... but first u got sum hella reading to catch up on.................ha
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT MY HOMIE RAGALAC HE JUST LIKES GETTING ON PEOPLES BAD SIDE, BUT HIS ALRIGHT EVEN THOUGH HIS ALWAYS TALKING SHIT!! :biggrin: YEAH IM STARTING TO WORK ON IT LITTLE BY LITTLE, CAUSE U KNOW ME I GOTTA KEEP ON ROLLING MY LOW LOW NOT MY MOMMYS CAR....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 19 2008, 11:41 PM~11389353
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:46 PM~11389419
> *lol i cant find my black smiley  :0
> *


have ya checked at churches chicken? thats where i see all your people at. :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 11:39 PM~11389320
> *:0 boy gunna do it up!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 09:47 PM~11389441
> *have ya checked at churches chicken? thats where i see all your people at. :dunno:
> *


racist :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:47 PM~11389447
> *racist  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


well...was it there???








:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 19 2008, 09:46 PM~11389424
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT MY HOMIE RAGALAC HE JUST LIKES GETTING ON PEOPLES BAD SIDE, BUT HIS ALRIGHT EVEN THOUGH HIS ALWAYS TALKING SHIT!!  :biggrin: YEAH IM STARTING TO WORK ON IT LITTLE BY LITTLE, CAUSE U KNOW ME I GOTTA KEEP ON ROLLING MY LOW LOW NOT MY MOMMYS CAR....
> *


I FEEL YA HOMMI ANOTHER REAL RIDA FROM BACK IN THE DAY WIT SOME LOWRIDER CREDZ UNDER HIS BELT.......FEELS GOOD 2 B HATED ON HUH.. LETS U KNOW UR DOIN SUM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 09:48 PM~11389454
> *well...was it there???
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 09:47 PM~11389442
> *:dunno:
> *


 :0  :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:46 PM~11389419
> *lol i cant find my black smiley  :0
> *


FOO U MIGHT HAVE LEFT IT IN CALI :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 11:50 PM~11389484
> *:0    :uh:
> *


SPENT MONEY ON SOMETHING ELSE AND WAITING FOR ANOTHER DEAL TO TAKE PLACE AND RODE TRIP........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

9 Members: cali rydah, 2000 TOWNCAR, *individualsneil*, mac2lac, RAGALAC, h-town team 84 caddy, tito_ls, chevylo97, streetshow
wat up my *****??


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:51 PM~11389507
> *SPENT MONEY ON SOMETHING ELSE AND WAITING FOR ANOTHER DEAL TO TAKE PLACE AND RODE TRIP........
> *


BAWWWLLLIIINNN!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 09:51 PM~11389503
> *FOO U MIGHT HAVE LEFT IT IN CALI :biggrin:
> *


maybe so


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:46 PM~11389419
> *lol i cant find my black smiley  :0
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 09:51 PM~11389507
> *SPENT MONEY ON SOMETHING ELSE AND WAITING FOR ANOTHER DEAL TO TAKE PLACE AND RODE TRIP........
> *


 :uh: U HIDING SUM :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:54 PM~11389544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not the same one..lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 11:54 PM~11389554
> *thats not the same one..lol
> *


im out :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:55 PM~11389561
> *im out :biggrin:
> *


peace :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 11:52 PM~11389518
> *BAWWWLLLIIINNN!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 

NOT WHEN YOU ROLLIN THIS...........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 11:49 PM~11389468
> *I FEEL YA HOMMI ANOTHER REAL RIDA FROM BACK IN THE DAY WIT SOME LOWRIDER CREDZ UNDER HIS BELT.......FEELS GOOD 2 B HATED ON HUH.. LETS U KNOW UR DOIN SUM
> *


THATS FOR SURE I HAVE TO THANK ALL THE HATERZ EVERYDAY WHEN I WAKE UP CAUSE IF IT WASNT FOR THEM I PROBABLY WOULDNT BE DOING SHIT!! SO AS LONG
AS PEOPLE TALKING SHIT OR HATTING ON U ITS BECAUSE U DOING SOMETHING THEY AINT DOING.....REAL TALK, KEEP ON WHAT U DO HOMIE AND DONT EVER LOOK BACK AT SHIT!!! HEY SLIM IS PLANNING ANOTHER TRIP TO G-TOWN TO ROLL AROUND LIKE WE DID LAST TIME, BUT OFCOURSE ITS ONLY FOR PEOPLE WITH LOW LOWS READY TO ROLL!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 11:54 PM~11389552
> *:uh: U HIDING SUM :uh:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:55 PM~11389561
> *im out :biggrin:
> *


X2....cali holla at me manana homie so we can talk bidnizz......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

2 MUCH SHIT TYPING 4 1 DAY IM OUT... DONT TYPE BEHIND MY BACK ILL B HERE TOMARROW SAME TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 19 2008, 11:56 PM~11389592
> *THATS FOR SURE I HAVE TO THANK ALL THE HATERZ EVERYDAY WHEN I WAKE UP CAUSE IF IT WASNT FOR THEM I PROBABLY WOULDNT BE DOING SHIT!! SO AS LONG
> AS PEOPLE TALKING SHIT OR HATTING ON U ITS BECAUSE U DOING SOMETHING THEY AINT DOING.....REAL TALK, KEEP ON WHAT U DO HOMIE AND DONT EVER LOOK BACK AT SHIT!!! HEY SLIM IS PLANNING ANOTHER TRIP TO G-TOWN TO ROLL AROUND LIKE WE DID LAST TIME, BUT OFCOURSE  ITS ONLY FOR PEOPLE WITH LOW LOWS READY TO ROLL!!! *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 19 2008, 09:57 PM~11389606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when u log out u will be forgotten about


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:58 PM~11389616
> *:angry:
> *


DONT WORRY LIL HOMIE U CAN ALWAYS ROLL WITH ME!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 19 2008, 09:56 PM~11389592
> *THATS FOR SURE I HAVE TO THANK ALL THE HATERZ EVERYDAY WHEN I WAKE UP CAUSE IF IT WASNT FOR THEM I PROBABLY WOULDNT BE DOING SHIT!! SO AS LONG
> AS PEOPLE TALKING SHIT OR HATTING ON U ITS BECAUSE U DOING SOMETHING THEY AINT DOING.....REAL TALK, KEEP ON WHAT U DO HOMIE AND DONT EVER LOOK BACK AT SHIT!!! HEY SLIM IS PLANNING ANOTHER TRIP TO G-TOWN TO ROLL AROUND LIKE WE DID LAST TIME, BUT OFCOURSE  ITS ONLY FOR PEOPLE WITH LOW LOWS READY TO ROLL!!!
> *


SHIT U KNOW IM ALWAYS DOWN BIG HOMMI,SHIT WAS REAL KRUNK LAST TIME ,GIVE SUM PEOPLE SUM TO TALK ABOUT ON LAYITLOW 2 RAGEDY ASS LINCOLNS IN G TOWN CLOWNIN..............................  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 19 2008, 11:59 PM~11389626
> *DONT WORRY LIL HOMIE U CAN ALWAYS ROLL WITH ME!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 19 2008, 09:59 PM~11389626
> *DONT WORRY LIL HOMIE U CAN ALWAYS ROLL WITH ME!!!
> *


FUK THAT HE CAN COME SIT ON SAME FAKE GATOR ................HAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 10:01 PM~11389660
> *SHIT U KNOW IM ALWAYS DOWN BIG HOMMI,SHIT WAS REAL KRUNK LAST TIME ,GIVE SUM PEOPLE SUM TO TALK ABOUT ON LAYITLOW 2 RAGEDY ASS LINCOLNS IN G TOWN CLOWNIN..............................   :biggrin:
> *


jus one and its urs..


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 20 2008, 12:02 AM~11389689
> *FUK THAT HE CAN COME SIT ON SAME FAKE GATOR ................HAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsneil_@Aug 19 2008, 10:03 PM~11389707
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: gotta get it live out here..when the new big fish come out call me i need that :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all this bullshit gettin fuckin old..

****** cant take no kind of critisim, without thinking someone hatin..
some of the shit today thats been said is true as fuck about these rides.. but im not gettin into all that..

****** aint got nothing better else to do..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 20 2008, 12:03 AM~11389709
> *:nono:  :buttkick:
> *


dont worry homie you know you always got something to cruise in just take your pic in hard top or convertible.


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 10:04 PM~11389721
> *:biggrin: gotta get it live out here..when the new big fish come out call me i need that  :biggrin:
> *


got it already!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 19 2008, 10:05 PM~11389731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need it u got paypal...or maybe ill send my cousin to the shop thursday to get it for me


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 09:59 PM~11389625
> *aight  :biggrin:
> when u log out u will be forgotten about
> *


I DONT THINK SO BIG HOMMI, IF I WAS FORGOTTEN ABOUT THERE WOULDNT B 30 PAGES ON LAYITLOW OF HOW RAGEDY MY 2000 LINCOLN ON SWITCHES IS.
****** GUNNA B READN THIS SHIT TILL TOMRROW THINKN BOUT MY SHIT  
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 20 2008, 12:05 AM~11389736
> *dont worry homie you know you always got something to cruise in just take your pic in hard top or convertible.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

send cuz up to the shop


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 10:05 PM~11389731
> *all this bullshit gettin fuckin old..
> 
> ****** cant take no kind of critisim, without thinking someone hatin..
> ...


 :uh: I TAKE IT U DIRECTED THIS 2 ME, SINCE IM THE ONLY CAR BN TALKED ABOUT...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 10:06 PM~11389760
> *I DONT THINK SO BIG HOMMI, IF I WAS FORGOTTEN ABOUT THERE WOULDNT B 30 PAGES ON LAYITLOW OF HOW RAGEDY MY 2000 LINCOLN ON SWITCHES IS.
> ****** GUNNA B READN THIS SHIT TILL TOMRROW THINKN BOUT MY SHIT
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


somebody will... not me its over..now i need somethin new to talk about... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsneil_@Aug 19 2008, 10:08 PM~11389795
> *send cuz up to the shop
> *


aight ill send him on thursday.... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 10:09 PM~11389808
> *somebody will... not me its over..now i need somethin new to talk about... :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I SAID MA FUKERS WILL B TALKN BOUT THIS TILL TOMRROW....... OLD LEAVE IT ALONE..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: RAGALAC, bigj81, 2000 TOWNCAR, *streetshow*, cali rydah, tito_ls
WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11389849
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAGALAC, bigj81, 2000 TOWNCAR, streetshow, cali rydah, tito_ls
> WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


x2 :biggrin: didnt even see u was in here..whats good in the sw???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 19 2008, 10:08 PM~11389807
> *:uh: I TAKE IT U DIRECTED THIS 2 ME, SINCE IM THE ONLY CAR BN TALKED ABOUT...........
> *


my point exactly.. :uh: 
****** quick to jump the gun and think someone talkin about them  

im not talkin about just today.. the past 2 weeks been bullshit..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11389849
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: RAGALAC, bigj81, 2000 TOWNCAR, streetshow, cali rydah, tito_ls
> WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


at work looking at sum nice racks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 10:15 PM~11389906
> *my point exactly.. :uh:
> ****** quick to jump the gun and think someone talkin about them
> 
> ...


u talkin about me??? :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 12:14 AM~11389885
> *x2  :biggrin: didnt even see u was in here..whats good in the sw???
> *


WENT BY HIS CRIB SUNDAY NIGHT AND HE WAS BURNT OUT FROM BEING OUT IN THE HEAT ALL DAY AT THE SHOW........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:17 PM~11389940
> *WENT BY HIS CRIB SUNDAY NIGHT AND HE WAS BURNT OUT FROM BEING OUT IN THE HEAT ALL DAY AT THE SHOW........
> *


heat aint no joke


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 10:14 PM~11389885
> *x2  :biggrin: didnt even see u was in here..whats good in the sw???
> *


Wass up dawg nothing but rain and big tits here :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 19 2008, 10:21 PM~11389989
> *Wass up dawg nothing but rain and big tits here  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 12:16 AM~11389919
> *at work looking at sum nice racks
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 12:18 AM~11389954
> *heat aint no joke
> *


THINK IT AIN'T WHEN IT IS.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 10:16 PM~11389921
> *u talkin about me??? :angry:
> *


yea.. :0 




no :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:24 PM~11390031
> *THINK IT AIN'T WHEN IT IS.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 10:25 PM~11390046
> *yea.. :0
> no :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:17 PM~11389940
> *WENT BY HIS CRIB SUNDAY NIGHT AND HE WAS BURNT OUT FROM BEING OUT IN THE HEAT ALL DAY AT THE SHOW........
> *


yep but got to show luv for the movement in houston i like going to all the local shows specially if they by clubs or shops but i need a damm tent it was too damm hot :angry:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 06:31 PM~11386746
> *:thumbsup: deal and u gettin paid with the cali special...the brick of 1$ bills
> *


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 19 2008, 10:27 PM~11390081
> *:nono:
> *


u too bish!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 12:21 AM~11389989
> *Wass up dawg nothing but rain and big tits here  :biggrin:
> *




























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















:biggrin: :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 12:26 AM~11390071
> *yep but got to show luv for the movement in houston i like going to all the local shows specially if they by clubs or shops but i need a damm tent it was too damm hot :angry:
> *


SO YOU WENT TO TITTY BAR DOWN THE STREET FROM SHOW...... :0 

TENT IS DEFF NEEDED FOR HOUSTON HEAT. I'LL GET A CHEVY TENT FOR YOU TO USE....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 12:25 AM~11390050
> *:biggrin:
> *


BEAT YOU WONT DRINK YAK LIKE THAT AGAIN WOULD YOU...... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:29 PM~11390099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 cochino :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:32 PM~11390135
> *BEAT YOU WONT DRINK YAK LIKE THAT AGAIN WOULD YOU...... :biggrin:
> *


yep i will.... :biggrin: just drink more in the car under ac and tint and less in the sun... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 11:38 PM~11389301
> *SEE HOW THE WHITE BOY ACT WHEN IT COMES TO THE BLACK MAN...... :angry:
> *


man said he aint got no ***** pies


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2008, 09:30 PM~11388181
> *Ill look at the kits I have that arnt spoken for and see if I have a nice ones left.
> *



you got any parts??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 19 2008, 10:32 PM~11390135
> *BEAT YOU WONT DRINK YAK LIKE THAT AGAIN WOULD YOU...... :biggrin:
> *


nah is ok i think snap on gots a special on chairs and tent pretty cheap so i m ok thanks dawg you can save it for when ur ls is ready. i dont mess with the bowtie. lol i rather take the heat :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 19 2008, 10:37 PM~11390209
> *nah is ok i think snap on gots a special on chairs and tent pretty cheap so i m ok thanks dawg you can save it for when ur ls is ready. i dont mess with the bowtie. lol i rather take the heat :0
> *


 :0 now thats dedication


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2008, 10:41 PM~11390250
> *:0 now thats dedication
> *


well most of the time i jump on the car and turn the ac on and watch tv but gas is too damm expensive now :angry: iand most of the shows are across town so i need the petro to get from point a to point be. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 12:34 AM~11390167
> *man said he aint got no ***** pies
> *


DON'T KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT. I'M EATING ON CHESSE CAKE FROM PAPA'S RIGHT NOW........ :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 20 2008, 12:29 AM~11390099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got her nudes :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 10:55 PM~11390390
> *i got her nudes :biggrin:
> *


sup homie how you been ? whats new down 288


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 12:59 AM~11390411
> *sup homie how you been ? whats new down 288
> *


friendly ass *****, if you wanna see that brawds nudes just ask em for em. ain't gotta kiss ass first. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 20 2008, 12:55 AM~11390390
> *i got her nudes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 19 2008, 11:04 PM~11390454
> *friendly ass *****, if you wanna see that brawds nudes just ask em for em.  ain't gotta kiss ass first.  :uh:
> *


i just saw sum right now went to take a crusie by the dressing room i ll try to take pics later but got to get em when they dronk that way they dont trip and plus i might be posting someone babys momma so i just leave it alone :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 12:59 AM~11390411
> *sup homie how you been ? whats new down 288
> *


nada just tryn stay dry from all this rain... im startin fall behind on work due to the rain :angry: 

might be rollin in a linc soon... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 11:23 PM~11390589
> *nada just tryn stay dry from all this rain... im startin fall behind on work due to the rain  :angry:
> 
> might be rollin in a linc soon... :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talking bout hey dont think i forgot bout ya i know u got sum work down der for me but i just dont have time to do anything right now between the two jobs and other shit i dont even have time to do anything else but trust me when ever i get a chance i ll take a crusie and put in sum work . maybe after magnificos i should hall the time in the word


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 01:33 AM~11390644
> *thats what im talking bout hey dont think i forgot bout ya i know u got sum work down der for me but i just dont have time to do anything right now between the two jobs and other shit i dont even have time to do anything else but trust me when ever i get a chance i ll take a crusie and put in sum work . maybe after magnificos i should hall the time in the word
> *


i feel ya with two jobs i dont blame ya!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 11:36 PM~11390654
> *i feel ya with two jobs i dont blame ya!
> *


  :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 19 2008, 11:36 PM~11390654
> *i feel ya with two jobs i dont blame ya!
> *


Must be nice to have all that money from 2 jobs.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 08:36 AM~11391374
> *Must be nice to have all that money from 2 jobs.........
> *


X2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 06:36 AM~11391374
> *Must be nice to have all that money from 2 jobs.........
> *


not even got bills to pay and moves to make. plus trying to save sum cash for the future.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 06:36 AM~11391375
> *X2
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 08:43 AM~11391396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aqui en el jale waiting for lunch.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 06:48 AM~11391421
> *aqui en el jale waiting for lunch.
> 
> 
> ...


no pozole today :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 08:52 AM~11391435
> *no pozole today :dunno:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


haven't had that in years.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 06:53 AM~11391439
> *haven't had that in years.
> *


thats not good for la raza


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 08:58 AM~11391462
> *thats not good for la raza
> 
> 
> ...


about time for some though :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 06:58 AM~11391462
> *thats not good for la raza
> 
> 
> ...



GOT MILK ?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 06:59 AM~11391467
> *about time for some though  :cheesy:
> *


ill save u sum when my mom makes sum? maybe on our next performance :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 20 2008, 07:00 AM~11391472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:04 AM~11391491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 07:04 AM~11391491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 20 2008, 07:06 AM~11391499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:13 AM~11391525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a truck stop lizard


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:14 AM~11391529
> *looks like a truck stop lizard
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: so when u gona star photoshoping again this topic is gettin to aggresive and thats not good for la raza


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 06:53 AM~11391439
> *haven't had that in years.
> *


Come on street show u know latin no longer does the paisa things......he moved on up to the high class shit..like sushi,lobsters,and steaks everyday...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 07:21 AM~11391560
> *Come on street show u know latin no longer does the paisa things......he moved  on up to the high class shit..like sushi,lobsters,and steaks everyday...
> *


the only thang he could never get rid off was the nopal on his face :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:21 AM~11391555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: so when u gona star photoshoping again this topic is gettin  to aggresive and thats not good for la raza
> *


lol, they were going in circles last night. Got a headache from trying to read that crap.

You see us two Norte Americano Paisas (N.A.P.) talk shit in fun but they were going at it in every corner they could strike in. LOL Even took it down to the door jams. lmfao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:23 AM~11391572
> *the only thang he could never get rid off was the nopal on his face  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:24 AM~11391579
> *lol, they were going in circles last night.  Got a headache from trying to read that crap.
> 
> You see us two Norte Americano Paisas (N.A.P.) talk shit in fun but they were going at it in every corner they could strike in.  LOL  Even took it down to the door jams.  lmfao!
> *


i wish to join the NAP one day :tears: so far im just part of the BBAA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:24 AM~11391579
> *lol, they were going in circles last night.  Got a headache from trying to read that crap.
> 
> You see us two Norte Americano Paisas (N.A.P.) talk shit in fun but they were going at it in every corner they could strike in.  LOL  Even took it down to the door jams.  lmfao!
> *


Pues u weren't here to talk bout the paisa stuff n fatboy wasn talkin bout trannys....so I had to keep the htown topic ttt......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 09:27 AM~11391604
> *Pues u weren't here to talk bout the paisa stuff n fatboy wasn talkin bout trannys....so I had to keep the htown topic ttt......
> *


I logged in around 10 and was reading the stuff. A lot of ownage going around last night. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

door jams are not good for la raza








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:31 AM~11391624
> *door jams are not good for la raza
> 
> 
> ...


at least el mazteca got everything painted. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:32 AM~11391631
> *at least el mazteca got everything painted.  LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: the door jams on my bucket are chameleon . they all different colors  but they painted almost the same :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:35 AM~11391647
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: the door jams on my bucket are chameleon . they all different colors   but they painted almost the same  :cheesy:
> *


not painting the door jams is like walking out of the house on a hot humid day and not putting on deodorant. not good for la raza. :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:37 AM~11391652
> *not painting the door jams is like walking out of the house on a hot humid day and not putting on deodorant.  not good for la raza.  :nono:
> *


or going to the throwne after a bowl full of pozole and not toilet paper. all u can do is relax and jam to them oldies :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Devious Sixty8, streetshow, Lord Goofy, JUSTDEEZ, RAGALAC, MR.64wagon


I SEE WHITE PEOPLE.









LOL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:39 AM~11391664
> *or going to the throwne after a bowl full of pozole and not toilet paper. all u can do is relax and jam to them oldies  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't know about that. My survival ninja cagada skills got me checking for newspaper, magazines or kleenex if there is no t.p. :burn:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 07:38 AM~11391656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REPOST


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 07:41 AM~11391670
> *REPOST
> 
> 
> ...


SIC 713


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 07:43 AM~11391678
> *SIC 713
> 
> 
> ...


towncar fail :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:41 AM~11391670
> *REPOST
> 
> 
> ...


good catch Bat'Paisa!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 09:43 AM~11391678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Evolution skipped that guy right thurr.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 07:44 AM~11391683
> *towncar fail  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 09:46 AM~11391698
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


wonder if that tranny has been on babosos68 capala?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:48 AM~11391718
> *wonder if that tranny has been on babosos68 capala?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:44 AM~11391686
> *good catch Bat'Paisa!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:41 AM~11391669
> *Don't know about that.  My survival ninja cagada skills got me checking for newspaper, magazines or kleenex if there is no t.p.  :burn:
> *


at the shop in case of emergency :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:51 AM~11391735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

REPOST PUTO! LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 09:54 AM~11391751
> *at the shop in case of emergency  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, andas como los Francais right there cabron. Con el culo spray mangera! lmfao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 09:48 AM~11391718
> *wonder if that tranny has been on babosos68 capala?
> *


no such luck :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:54 AM~11391756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> REPOST PUTO!  LOL
> *


BATMAN OWNED NOT GOOD FOR LA RAZA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 07:41 AM~11391668
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Devious Sixty8, streetshow, Lord Goofy, JUSTDEEZ, RAGALAC, MR.64wagon
> I SEE WHITE PEOPLE.
> ...


lol..we all got latin blood paisano......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:54 AM~11391756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> REPOST PUTO!  LOL
> *


IT's FRESH


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 09:41 AM~11391668
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Devious Sixty8, streetshow, Lord Goofy, JUSTDEEZ, RAGALAC, MR.64wagon
> I SEE WHITE PEOPLE.
> ...


just half bitch! and you the one thats so pale you glow in the dark, fukka :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 07:55 AM~11391759
> *Damn, andas como los Francais right there cabron.  Con el culo spray mangera!  lmfao!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 20 2008, 07:57 AM~11391775
> *just half bitch!  and you the one thats so pale you glow in the dark, fukka :angry:
> *



Im allergic to the sun, homie. I only come out at night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 09:58 AM~11391783
> *Im allergic to the sun, homie. I only come out at night.
> *


You'd be a worthless paisa if it came time to pick uvas. :buttkick:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 08:00 AM~11391792
> *You'd be a worthless paisa if it came time to pick uvas.  :buttkick:
> *



BORN AND RAISE IN THE H HOMIE. H=HUSTLETOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 10:02 AM~11391807
> *BORN AND RAISE IN THE H HOMIE. H=HUSTLETOWN
> *


 :worship: 

lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 08:00 AM~11391792
> *You'd be a worthless paisa if it came time to pick uvas.  :buttkick:
> *


THATS NOT GOOD FOR LA RAZA


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 08:06 AM~11391831
> *THATS NOT GOOD FOR LA RAZA
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR
:0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2008, 10:15 PM~11389906
> *my point exactly.. :uh:
> ****** quick to jump the gun and think someone talkin about them
> 
> ...


my bad hommi its just ma fukers do so much talkn under they breath u dont know who they talkn bout... quick to jump in a subject not involving them..... but fuk it done and over with.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 20 2008, 08:27 AM~11391951
> *my bad hommi its just ma fukers do so much talkn under they breath u dont know who they talkn bout... quick to jump in a subject not involving them..... but fuk it done and over with.....
> *











:wave: :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Teardrop


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 08:35 AM~11391989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn ***** u just ate breakfast and u already dreamn bout snackn....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 20 2008, 08:39 AM~11392027
> *damn ***** u just ate breakfast and u already dreamn bout snackn....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CUP CAKES :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR








swimming pool paint looking pretty good derrr buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 08:38 AM~11392025
> *Mr.Teardrop
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ANTTENA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 08:56 AM~11391764
> *no such luck  :angry:
> *


Lol!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 07:23 AM~11391572
> *the only thang he could never get rid off was the nopal on his face  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 20 2008, 09:10 AM~11392201
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


ewww ta fea la condenada :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 20 2008, 11:10 AM~11392201
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldn't hit it :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dMZfdCkYPig&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 10:38 AM~11392025
> *Mr.Teardrop
> 
> 
> ...


BaeNelsAOGo&hl=en&fs=1

taking it back to the mini-truck days :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 08:41 AM~11391668
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Devious Sixty8, streetshow, Lord Goofy, JUSTDEEZ, RAGALAC, MR.64wagon
> I SEE WHITE PEOPLE.
> ...


naw they are spaniards...the original mexicans. 


Kinda like the English being the original crackers...or should I say bisquits :biggrin: 

Imma be having my own little whexican baby...even though i'm prolly more spexican than mexican....maybe she'll be like spexite or something like that. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 20 2008, 12:01 PM~11392630
> *naw they are spaniards...the original mexicans.
> Kinda like the English being the original crackers...or should I say bisquits :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  ****?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*Pero mi amigo por que estas tan triste
pues como no si me sobra razón
que la joven que amaba en un tiempo
ahora es dueña de otro corazón.

Como a las once se embarco Lupita
como a las doce en un buque de vapor
mejor quisiera formarle un chubasco
naufragarle seria una negación.

Como a las once se embarco Lupita
como a las doce en un buque de vapor
mejor quisiera formarle un chubasco
naufragarle seria una negación.*_

:guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 20 2008, 10:10 AM~11392201
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 12:13 PM~11392750
> *Lmao!
> *


aw ***** i know u aint........










lolololol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2008, 12:16 PM~11392761
> *aw ***** i know u aint........
> 
> 
> ...


classic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2008, 10:16 AM~11392761
> *aw ***** i know u aint........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

dualhex here u go... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11392533


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 10:09 AM~11392706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2008, 11:16 AM~11392761
> *aw ***** i know u aint........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You ran her off slim.  

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: cali rydah, BIG JAY, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, 63RIVI


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:38 PM~11392926
> *You ran her off slim.
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


yea i saw that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Hny Brn Eyz, *BIG JAY

hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 11:09 AM~11392706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice heels. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2008, 11:16 AM~11392761
> *aw ***** i know u aint........
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell no! I hadnt seen that one before. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 01:12 PM~11393263
> *Oh hell no! I hadnt seen that one before. :roflmao:
> *


picture has been overposted since '05 :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 01:20 PM~11393338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really into montes, but that is one clean motherfker! :worship:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 10:00 AM~11391472
> *GOT MILK ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 20 2008, 10:38 AM~11392025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 11:38 AM~11392926
> *You ran her off slim.
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Latin you know me better than that! I was replying. Lol! 

Mary's bday was the other day rite? Tell her I said happy bday. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

locotoys,

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: id ur self plis


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 01:23 PM~11393372
> *the antenna so emabarrassed its trying to hide.
> latin makes an ugly tranny and dont even have nice rack
> 
> *


i have to strongly agree with you. :barf:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:13 PM~11393272
> *picture has been overposted since '05  :twak:
> *


Dam I'm really late.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 01:25 PM~11393390
> *Dam I'm really late.
> *


it ain't mine, i pulled out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 01:23 PM~11393373
> *Latin you know me better than that! I was replying. Lol!
> 
> Mary's bday was the other day rite? Tell her I said happy bday. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 11:23 AM~11393372
> *latin makes an ugly tranny and dont even have nice rack
> *


you wouldnt let him get on your hood  :tears: :tears: he is gona feel left out . and people wonder why he dont attend lowrider events  thats y he sticks to hot roads cause he gets lots of luvving from the white community. no wonder he was trying to make brownie points with LIV4LACS :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2008, 10:16 AM~11392761
> *aw ***** i know u aint........
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit!!!!!!!!!! Bahahahahahahaa dam hny....u just got PHOTOSHOPFUCKINOWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 01:29 PM~11393419
> *you wouldnt let him get on your hood    :tears:  :tears: he is gona feel left out . and people wonder why he dont attend lowrider events   thats y he sticks to hot rods cause he gets lots of luvving from the white community. no wonder he was trying to make brownie points with LIV4LACS  :cheesy:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I NEED TO GET RID OF A BRAND NEW SET OF KNOCK-OFFS WITH OR WITH OUT TIRES. I WILL WORK OUT THE PRICE IF INTERESTED. THEY ARE 20'S CANDY BLUE SITTING ON NEW FRESH NITTO TIRES. PM ME FOR A GOOD PRICE.

I NEED THEM GONE......................................................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 11:30 AM~11393430
> *:tears:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 01:48 PM~11393581
> *
> *


Dont you think you did enough post whoring last night?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, RAGALAC, Lady_Ace, streetshow


IF YOU NEED MONEY, YOU AINT GOING TO MAKE IT ON LIL. GET YOUR ASS WORKING IN YOUR GARAGE SO YOU CAN GET SOME $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 01:41 PM~11393522
> *I NEED TO GET RID OF A BRAND NEW SET OF KNOCK-OFFS WITH OR WITH OUT TIRES. I WILL WORK OUT THE PRICE IF INTERESTED. THEY ARE 20'S CANDY BLUE SITTING ON NEW FRESH NITTO TIRES. PM ME FOR A GOOD PRICE.
> 
> I NEED THEM GONE......................................................
> *


was these the same ones you PMed me about?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 20 2008, 11:52 AM~11393600
> *was these the same ones you PMed me about?
> *


Yes they are. I need them gone I will take $500 for just the rims alone comes with brand new adapters still in the bubble wrap


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 11:51 AM~11393595
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, RAGALAC, Lady_Ace, streetshow
> IF YOU NEED MONEY, YOU AINT GOING TO MAKE IT ON LIL. GET YOUR ASS WORKING IN YOUR GARAGE SO YOU CAN GET SOME $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ THIS WEEKEND.
> *


lunch break hoe.. im in magnolia..still layin pattern on this cutty..
ill fuck with yo shit tonight when i get home..

this weekend??


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 01:23 PM~11393372
> *the antenna so emabarrassed its trying to hide.
> latin makes an ugly tranny and dont even have nice rack
> 
> *


 :uh: 
and this comeing from a ***** cant bring out a hotwheels


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 11:58 AM~11393648
> *lunch break hoe.. im in magnolia..still layin pattern on this cutty..
> ill fuck with yo shit tonight when i get home..
> 
> ...


Yes get to work late hours My pockets are deep so overtime if you have too.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 01:59 PM~11393651
> *Yes get to work late hours My pockets are deep so overtime if you have too.
> *


hopefully one day ill be able to say that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 20 2008, 11:59 AM~11393658
> *hopefully one day ill be able to say that
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 20 2008, 11:59 AM~11393658
> *hopefully one day ill be able to say that
> *


I waited along time to say that.

20's Candy Blue KNOCK-OFFS WITH BRAND NEW NITTO $800 MY LOSS YALLS GAIN


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 10:47 AM~11392073
> *NICE ANTTENA
> *


y u hatten ***** should of said that at the show.
***** u got beef u know where i stay homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Aug 20 2008, 11:58 AM~11393649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this weekend i might be doin a truck late hours.. quick 500 lick..

but ill still be fuckin with yo shit too.. was gunna bring it to the shop with me.. but the rain would of rusted that bitch..

and it aint riding shotgun with me..
mother fucker gone rip up my seats


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 02:00 PM~11393664
> *x2
> *


X3 LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2008, 12:01 PM~11393674
> *y u hatten ***** should of said that at the show.
> ***** u got beef u know where i stay homie
> *


here we go..
go kiss and make up..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2008, 12:01 PM~11393674
> *y u hatten ***** should of said that at the show.
> ***** u got beef u know where i stay homie
> *


OK. AND WHAT YOU WANT ME TO DO. IF I WOULD OF SEEN IT AT THE SHOW I WOULD OF FIXED IT OR TOLD YOU HOMEBOY THERES NO HATTING JUST E-THUGGING.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:02 PM~11393678
> *X3 LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2008, 12:01 PM~11393674
> *y u hatten ***** should of said that at the show.
> ***** u got beef u know where i stay homie
> *


MUCH PROPS TO SIC713 FOR PUTTING IT DOWN ON "NO REGRETS"

:biggrin:


not bad for 1500


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 01:42 PM~11393533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A BUCKET :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 12:03 PM~11393691
> *OK. AND WHAT YOU WANT ME TO DO. IF I WOULD OF SEEN IT AT THE SHOW I WOULD OF FIXED IT OR TOLD YOU HOMEBOY THERES NO HATTING JUST E-THUGGING.
> *


***** said he e-thuggin..
next he gon be e-walkin around this bitch.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 12:01 PM~11393675
> *yo antenna needs viagra
> 
> this weekend i might be doin a truck late hours.. quick 500 lick..
> ...


BECAREFUL HE GOING TO GET POSTAL ON YOU NEXT.LOL


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 02:02 PM~11393685
> *here we go..
> go kiss and make up..
> *


man fuck that ***** always talking shit
dropem aint shit ,neva guna be shit
and i meant that! fuck what u heard
enuff games on lil ****** got problems
im at every show and not hard to find.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 12:04 PM~11393706
> *BECAREFUL HE GOING TO GET POSTAL ON YOU NEXT.LOL
> *


no.. i told him that shit when i took the antenna off to paint the truck..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2008, 12:05 PM~11393714
> *man fuck that ***** always talking shit
> dropem aint shit ,neva guna be shit
> and i meant that! fuck what u heard
> ...


NOPE IM NOT SHIT, IM A HUMAN


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 10:38 AM~11392025
> *Mr.Teardrop
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2008, 12:05 PM~11393714
> *man fuck that ***** always talking shit
> dropem aint shit ,neva guna be shit
> and i meant that! fuck what u heard
> ...


big white boy in a mini truck..
:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 12:05 PM~11393715
> *no.. i told him that shit when i took the antenna off to paint the truck..
> *



THE TRUCK LOOKS NICE I SEEN IT IN PERSON AT THE SHOW THIS PAST WEEKND. GOOD JOB AND NICE TRUCK CASEY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 11:41 AM~11393522
> *I NEED TO GET RID OF A BRAND NEW SET OF KNOCK-OFFS WITH OR WITH OUT TIRES. I WILL WORK OUT THE PRICE IF INTERESTED. THEY ARE 20'S CANDY BLUE SITTING ON NEW FRESH NITTO TIRES. PM ME FOR A GOOD PRICE.
> 
> I NEED THEM GONE......................................................
> *



$800 WITH NEW TIRES (NITTOS)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 02:08 PM~11393752
> *$800 WITH NEW TIRES (NITTOS)
> *


Wrong size & color.  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:15 PM~11393801
> *Wrong size & color.    :biggrin:
> *



:twak: KEEP NICE COMMENTS TO YOURSELF SIR. THANK YOU


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 12:08 PM~11393752
> *$800 WITH NEW TIRES (NITTOS)
> *


give me the rims.. ill put em on the elco..
since no one in houston lowrides..

j/p
round 121211343439949.1


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 12:19 PM~11393839
> *give me the rims.. ill put em on the elco..
> since no one in houston lowrides..
> 
> ...



THE YOU CAN JOIN ME AND MR.TEARDROP IN THE MINI-TRUCKS


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 02:19 PM~11393836
> *:twak:  KEEP NICE COMMENTS TO YOURSELF SIR. THANK YOU
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 12:24 PM~11393878
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nice pic. message


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 12:22 PM~11393861
> *THE YOU CAN JOIN ME AND MR.TEARDROP IN THE MINI-TRUCKS
> *


already got a mini..
crooked plate.. duh...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. should of never ate.. i got *****-ritis now..
time to lay on da couch


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 02:05 PM~11393715
> *no.. i told him that shit when i took the antenna off to paint the truck..
> *


and if any1 thinks they can change the antenna with out taken off the fender then
bring ur ass by the house i got cash and a new 1 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2008, 02:37 PM~11394009
> *and if any1 thinks they can change the antenna with out taken off the fender then
> bring ur ass by the house i got cash and a new 1 :biggrin:
> *


it has to be taken off to get to it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 02:26 PM~11393905
> *Nice pic. message
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 02:39 PM~11394029
> *it has to be taken off to get to it.
> *


thats why its still on it :biggrin: 
im getting to lazy :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2008, 12:41 PM~11394048
> *thats why its still on it :biggrin:
> im getting to lazy :cheesy:
> *



Should of had SIC done it while he was pianting it.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 02:42 PM~11394066
> *Should of had SIC done it while he was pianting it.
> *


i told tha fckr 2 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 12:27 PM~11393404
> *it ain't mine, i pulled out
> *


Ha! If that were true I wouldn't be alive today.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

ok bck to work some cant stay on lil at work allday


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2008, 12:44 PM~11394075
> *i told tha fckr 2 :angry:
> *


REFUND, I WOULD OF BEEN REFUND BIATCH... CUSTOMER ALWAYS GETS HIS WAYS.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2008, 12:45 PM~11394089
> *ok bck to work some cant stay on lil at work allday
> *


I LOVE BEING BOSS. GET BACK TO WORK MAGET! LOL J/P


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 12:29 PM~11393422
> *Holy shit!!!!!!!!!! Bahahahahahahaa dam hny....u just got PHOTOSHOPFUCKINOWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Its all good. Its a pshop photo. Unlike your Infamous tuba pic. That was the real deal. No pshop necessary. :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 02:47 PM~11394115
> *Its all good. Its a pshop photo. Unlike your Infamous tuba pic. That was the real deal. No pshop necessary. :cheesy:
> *


MAYN!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, JUSTDEEZ, Mr.Teardrop

He went back to work and forgot to log off


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 02:51 PM~11394150
> *:cheesy:
> *


hurtin boyz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 11:40 AM~11393515
> *
> *


And they like....boy u a fool.........




Still waitin on ya call blacky....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 12:47 PM~11394115
> *Its all good. Its a pshop photo. Unlike your Infamous tuba pic. That was the real deal. No pshop necessary. :cheesy:
> *


Hey....shut ur face sucka!!!! Don't be hatin cuz moma had da money to put a youngin thru after school activities..........still tuba pic aint as bad as that pic tho......


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 12:47 PM~11394115
> *Its all good. Its a pshop photo. Unlike your Infamous tuba pic. That was the real deal. No pshop necessary. :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 20 2008, 03:16 PM~11394410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Aug 20 2008, 01:58 PM~11393649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Aug 20 2008, 02:05 PM~11393714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: yeah you would, maybe have trouble walking,but still alive..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 20 2008, 01:16 PM~11394410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Dam...owned by the nnpaa..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 20 2008, 01:58 PM~11394221
> *hurtin boyz
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 02:51 PM~11394150
> *Its all good. Its a pshop photo. Unlike your Infamous tuba pic. That was the real deal. No pshop necessary. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 02:16 PM~11394408
> *Hey....shut ur face sucka!!!! Don't be hatin cuz moma had da money to put a youngin thru after school activities..........still tuba pic aint as bad as that pic tho......
> *


I'm sure you made momma proud. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 03:30 PM~11394558
> *I'm sure you made momma proud. :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 20 2008, 02:16 PM~11394410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 03:30 PM~11394558
> *I'm sure you made momma proud. :tears:
> *


a lot of sentimental value there. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 02:25 PM~11394501
> *:uh:    yeah you would,  maybe have trouble walking,but still alive..
> *


 :ugh: :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

a bucket


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 20 2008, 12:44 PM~11394076
> *Ha! If that were true I wouldn't be alive today.
> *


 :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

drop the price on the regal 400 that the lows so come and get need it gone, and the rims r 400 2 so hit me up or call 281 930 7413 come and get these items


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2008, 02:35 PM~11394605
> *a lot of sentimental value there.  :0
> *


Agreed!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 20 2008, 03:16 PM~11394410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+Aug 20 2008, 03:44 PM~11394681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 01:54 PM~11394786
> *pics?
> :uh:
> *



5 pages back lazy ass


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11383732
> *got
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 01:05 PM~11394296
> *And they like....boy u a fool.........
> Still waitin on ya call blacky....
> *


pm me ya number half a ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 20 2008, 03:55 PM~11394792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, that one.. i wouldn't fk'n with that bucket.. if i did locos might try to recruit me.. 





:biggrin: 


j/k ******.. i cant afford the alagator to roll with ya'll ..


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

ey 
wut up erbody


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: o' friendly azz, wont you be my neighbor actin azz *****.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Aug 20 2008, 12:37 PM~11394009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 20 2008, 04:19 PM~11394989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you no likie


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 03:10 PM~11394933
> *:uh:  o' friendly azz, wont you be my neighbor actin azz *****.
> *


STUPID ASS BITCH 
ITS LAYITLOW ! 
MUTHAFUKER NOT THE FUCKIN STREETS 
BUT IF YOU WANNA DO SUMTIN ILL BE AT THE NEXT SHOW 
WITH MY PTB HOMIES 
U FAGGETASS 68


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 20 2008, 04:36 PM~11395103
> *STUPID ASS BITCH
> ITS LAYITLOW !
> MUTHAFUKER NOT THE FUCKIN STREETS
> ...



Drama :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here we go


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

someones gonna bust an e-cap in that azz


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

mayn fuk all yall ******


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 03:20 PM~11394999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> mayn fuk all yall ******
> [
> 
> temper temper


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 20 2008, 02:43 PM~11395157
> *mayn fuk all yall ******
> *


Ha...chill out there killer...gota understand this htown topic....aint no nice shit going on in here...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

real gang member hno: 


yikessss:ugh:.....im out :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2008, 05:03 PM~11395311
> *real gang member hno:
> yikessss:ugh:.....im out :ugh:
> *


X2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

the only real gang member here is pussy 68
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 20 2008, 04:30 PM~11395073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, talk to your boy


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 20 2008, 03:36 PM~11395103
> *STUPID ASS BITCH
> ITS LAYITLOW !
> MUTHAFUKER NOT THE FUCKIN STREETS
> ...


What is PTB?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Aug 20 2008, 05:03 PM~11395311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be quiet snitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 20 2008, 04:58 PM~11395271
> *temper temper
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 10 2008, 11:24 PM~11310949
> *I DONT KNOW YALL ****** !!!
> DONT SAY IM FRIENDLY BITCH
> JUS WANNA MAKE TALK
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 20 2008, 04:15 PM~11395404
> *What is PTB?
> *


Since no one is telling me what it means I will just have to assume it stands for 
Pink
Teddy
Bears


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 20 2008, 05:26 PM~11395508
> *Since no one is telling me what it means I will just have to assume it stands for
> Pink
> Teddy
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 20 2008, 04:43 PM~11395157
> *mayn fuk all yall ******
> *


:uh: 
woulda expected more of a sense of humor out of someone who's name is clowner, and is "clownin never frouwnin"

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=394487&hl=


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 20 2008, 09:39 AM~11391664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i always check before i sit.im a pro :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11395560
> *:uh:
> woulda expected more of a sense of humor out of someone who's name is clowner, and is "clownin never frouwnin"
> 
> ...


Mayne yall dun scared em off.......yall gota take it easy on da newbs..........let em feel comfortable first........................then own they ass.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 06:16 PM~11395871
> *Mayne yall dun scared em off.......yall gota take it easy on da newbs..........let em feel comfortable first........................then own they ass.
> *


 was it something i said? :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up noe


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 20 2008, 04:20 PM~11395899
> * wut up noe
> *


Wat up goof....any luck wit dat booty kit?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 03:32 PM~11395560
> *:uh:
> woulda expected more of a sense of humor out of someone who's name is clowner, and is "clownin never frouwnin"
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow
:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2008, 06:56 PM~11396164
> *:uh:
> *


whatever you do, don't call em friendly. seems to strike a nerve.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11396625


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 04:29 PM~11395961
> *Wat up goof....any luck wit dat booty kit?
> *


still on the hunt...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 20 2008, 05:14 PM~11396317
> *streetshow
> :uh:
> *


2000 TOWNCRAP :biggrin: you better not chip for friday puto :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

tito what da deal


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

need to get rid of a prohopper 1 inch block {steel} and an 1 inch shorty aluminum block?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

my cutty q rollo who did dat CADDY good work on it


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 08:14 PM~11396839
> *my cutty q rollo who did dat CADDY good  work on it
> *


someone i know? i was surprise myself! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 06:15 PM~11396851
> *someone i know? i was surprise myself! :biggrin:
> *


one of your club members ha? congrats that biotch is catching sum air


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 05:16 PM~11395871
> *Mayne yall dun scared em off.......yall gota take it easy on da newbs..........let em feel comfortable first........................then own they ass.
> *


aint nobody scared me off *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 03:14 PM~11395397
> *actually, aint bad.  lets just see if theres any citrus on it when you done clearing it.  :uh:
> yeah, talk to your boy
> *


lol.. we will see


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 20 2008, 04:26 PM~11395508
> *Since no one is telling me what it means I will just have to assume it stands for
> Pink
> Teddy
> ...


otro puto


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 20 2008, 06:38 PM~11397048
> *aint nobody scared me off *****
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

goofy, theres 4 booty kits on ebay right now..but prices are steep..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 08:56 PM~11397192
> *:ugh:
> *


dont get all skurred.. tell that man whats on your mind, and no sneak dissin'


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 07:16 PM~11397363
> *
> *


congrats on the purchase of your new car..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 07:27 PM~11397464
> *congrats on the purchase of your new car..
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2008, 08:44 PM~11289713
> *GOOD BYE TO MY CAVALIER.....
> 
> 
> ...



Thought you were going all black on the LAC..................................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 07:28 PM~11397469
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhh :angry:
> *


i wont say which one..
lol..

nice car tho..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 07:50 PM~11397678
> *i wont say which one..
> lol..
> 
> ...


lol..gotta hit the shoe box and get the bricks ready for u :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 07:52 PM~11397688
> *lol..gotta hit the shoe box and get the bricks ready for u  :0
> *


new paint job??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:02 PM~11397772
> *new paint job??
> *


 :biggrin:  yessir


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 07:06 PM~11397287
> *dont get all skurred..      tell that man whats on your mind, and no sneak dissin'
> *


Naw...gota let the sidekick buttons rest.....to much owning already in this week.....plus homies a newb....aint trying "clown" on nobody.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 08:04 PM~11397796
> *Naw...gota let the sidekick buttons rest.....to much owning already in this week.....plus homies a newb....aint trying "clown" on nobody.....
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 09:03 PM~11397264
> *goofy, theres 4 booty kits on ebay right now..but prices are steep..
> *


SNITCH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 20 2008, 08:02 PM~11397778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. surprise that hoe didnt have a ownage overload and burn up already..

we still down for sunday


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sic713, KRAZYTOYZ, Layin'_Low_'81, *MR.64wagon*, RAGALAC

sky's the limit...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:12 PM~11397877
> *who me.. or ness...
> 
> lol.. surprise that hoe didnt have a ownage overload and burn up already..
> ...


ness on the paint and u on the leaf  why pay u to paint if ness has to do it for free??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11397893
> *ness on the paint and u on the leaf   why pay u to paint if ness has to do it for free???  :biggrin:
> *


lol true..
you know he gon tax you.. cause you aint got writtin proof..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:15 PM~11397905
> *lol true..
> you know he gon tax you.. cause you aint got writtin proof..
> *


i have proof :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 08:16 PM~11397912
> *i have proof  :biggrin:
> *


i guess..
you back in da "h" right??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:18 PM~11397928
> *i guess..
> you back in da "h" right??
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 08:13 PM~11397893
> *ness on the paint and u on the leaf   why pay u to paint if ness has to do it for free???  :biggrin:
> *


Smart man....


And yea sic homie still down for sunday....***** gettin a matchin 5th put on rat now as we speak....so u can leaf dat too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 08:19 PM~11397942
> *Smart man....
> And yea sic homie still down for sunday....***** gettin a matchin 5th put on rat now as we speak....so u can leaf dat too
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne....olympics going hard....two girls on white bikinis....and there all wet cuz its raining .....playing wit balls.....mmmmm mmmm mmmmmm


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 20 2008, 07:36 PM~11397554
> *Thought you were going all black on the LAC..................................
> *


i was but the interior is brand new red leather seats... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 08:28 PM~11398017
> *Mayne....ragalac getting hard on....two girls on white bikinis....and there all wet cuz its raining .....playing wit balls.....mmmmm mmmm mmmmmm
> *


pervert :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 20 2008, 08:19 PM~11397940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a matchin what.. on the charger???



when you get yo 5th done.. ill leaf it no charge..

what time you wanna wake you and bring it down..
wont take ass long as your car..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 10:04 PM~11397796
> *Naw...gota let the sidekick buttons rest.....to much owning already in this week.....plus homies a newb....aint trying "clown" on nobody.....
> *


 :0 



always clownin never frowin' 



mayne..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11398030
> *lol.. still at that same house way the fuck out there..
> 
> a matchin what.. on the charger???
> ...


i bought another one around the corner :biggrin: but yea still way out here... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 08:31 PM~11398041
> *i bought another one around the corner  :biggrin: but yea still way out here... :uh:
> *


im a come over and play with da wii


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:32 PM~11398053
> *im a come over and play with da wii
> *


sold it to drop em like 2 months ago  gettin a ps3 when my new tv comes in


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11398030
> *lol.. still at that same house way the fuck out there..
> 
> a matchin what.. on the charger???
> ...


My *****........and yea he gettin a 22" 5th on it...he trippin but oh well his car....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScASwrXnAM&feature=related


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 20 2008, 08:33 PM~11398060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.. oh well.. 

ill call ya sat. and see what time you wanna come through..
i know you might be a lil hunged over from the metrosexual drinks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2008, 08:35 PM~11398076
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScASwrXnAM&feature=related
> *


pumps and dumps


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:38 PM~11398110
> *party at cali's
> better have some chicken when i come
> 
> ...


u can chill in the backyard with the dog..its enough space for u two bitches to run around :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:38 PM~11398110
> *party at cali's
> better have some chicken when i come
> 
> ...


Yea u right......dats a good idea.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 20 2008, 08:40 PM~11398135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you aint ready for that 9 am phone call


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:44 PM~11398185
> *
> 
> you aint ready for that 9 am phone call
> *


naw u can come in the house just not for long u might start farting.. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 08:29 PM~11398023
> *pervert  :uh:
> *


Yeap........so..????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 08:47 PM~11398210
> *Yeap........so..????
> *


jus sayin... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 08:46 PM~11398200
> *naw u can come in the house just not for long u might start farting.. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:  :angry: 

just dont feed me.. and i wont bust ass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2008, 08:44 PM~11398185
> *
> 
> you aint ready for that 9 am phone call
> *


Bish u call me that early ona sunday moning............we gon have problems........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 20 2008, 08:49 PM~11398233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that ***** called me early one morning talkin bout he was bored :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

YOU CAN LOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.

"clownin never frouwnin" -clowner13-

:0 trouble maker


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 08:58 PM~11398329
> *deal.. :biggrin:
> that ***** called me early one morning talkin bout he was bored  :uh:
> *


Trippin.........dats the white coming out in him....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2008, 09:02 PM~11398366
> *Trippin.........dats the white coming out in him....
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2008, 10:35 PM~11398076
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PScASwrXnAM&feature=related
> *


youtube should start charging you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 20 2008, 08:51 PM~11398247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11398341
> *YOU CAN LOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.
> 
> "clownin never frouwnin" -clowner13-
> ...


im chilled ***** 
chilled


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 20 2008, 01:47 PM~11394115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 11:20 AM~11393338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 who's ls?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 20 2008, 10:53 PM~11398951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN REAL CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2008, 07:02 PM~11396746
> *tito what da deal
> *



WHATS THE DEAL HOMIE...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 20 2008, 11:01 PM~11399047
> *LOOKIN REAL CLEAN :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie...you ready for the show???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: clowner13, Devious Sixty8

:0 :0 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 20 2008, 11:10 PM~11399125
> *thanks homie...you ready for the show???
> *



pretty much, just finishin up a few things...seems like its gonna be a nice turnout...yall comin down?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 20 2008, 09:37 PM~11398763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

greetings from rivi


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 20 2008, 11:24 PM~11399297
> *pretty much, just finishin up a few things...seems like its gonna be a nice turnout...yall comin down?
> *



plannin on it.... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 20 2008, 11:32 PM~11399390
> *plannin on it.... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 21 2008, 12:31 AM~11399382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 callin you out


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 20 2008, 09:58 PM~11399005
> *x2  who's ls?
> *


is for sale on the vehicle section


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 20 2008, 11:12 PM~11399737
> *is for sale on the vehicle section
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got a center armrest for 91-96 caprice? not the solid one, the one with storage compartment.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 11:25 PM~11399827
> *anybody got a center armrest for 91-96 caprice?  not the solid one, the one with storage compartment.
> *


nope tossed it when i got roadmaster seats


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2008, 01:49 AM~11399980
> *nope tossed it when i got roadmaster seats
> *


 :uh: ok, how much for the roadmaster seats?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 11:52 PM~11399999
> *:uh:    ok, how much for the roadmaster seats?
> *


got em from junkyard in pasadena for 150 front and back and comes with center console with hole


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 05:32 PM~11395560
> *:uh:
> woulda expected more of a sense of humor out of someone who's name is clowner, and is "clownin never frouwnin"
> 
> ...


You have a 15 yr old on your tail hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 06:05 AM~11400815
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: 
2000 TOWNCAR
:uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:58 AM~11400973
> *
> *


 :wave: Hola!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 08:01 AM~11401241
> *:wave:  Hola!
> *


Sup sucka.......wana be nice to a ***** after u own me n shit.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 20 2008, 10:53 PM~11398951
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW :0 Maybe I should lookinto getting a gold n chrome NMEIMAGE logo plaque to put in my mustang window :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Homie wants to trade my BLAZER for this:











What yall think. I say NO..........................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 11:07 AM~11401688
> *Homie wants to trade my BLAZER for this:
> 
> 
> ...


I'd do it if it runs and has no problems with it. don't like the red touch ups on the grille & bumpers.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 09:16 AM~11401761
> *I'd do it if it runs and has no problems with it.  don't like the red touch ups on the grille & bumpers.
> *



Then you have to worry about frame been screwed up, if you look at the pinstripe on the door it doesnt match up to the fender, now that mt freind is crooked line mafia, SIC is like the shit compare to that. Or it could be a saggy door but theres a reason why he would trade me a fully lifted car for my un-lifted blazer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 11:24 AM~11401827
> *Then you have to worry about frame been screwed up, if you look at the pinstripe on the door it doesnt match up to the fender, now that mt freind is crooked line mafia, SIC is like the shit compare to that. Or it could be a saggy door but theres a reason why he would trade me a fully lifted car for my un-lifted blazer
> *


could be


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 09:07 AM~11401688
> *Homie wants to trade my BLAZER for this:
> 
> 
> ...


I'd do it ina heartbeat!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 11:07 AM~11401688
> *Homie wants to trade my BLAZER for this:
> 
> 
> ...


trippn i'd do it and quick. just get more info on the frame, reinforcement, etc etc. red grill is gay,but not a big deal. big boy lac for a blazer? dont even know why you thinkin about it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 09:07 AM~11401688
> *Homie wants to trade my BLAZER for this:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 09:56 AM~11402082
> *trippn  i'd do it  and quick.  just get more info on the frame, reinforcement, etc etc.    red grill is gay,but not a big deal.      big boy lac for a blazer?  dont even know why you thinkin about it.
> *



Its just not me, you know. Its clean but If you were to see the blazer now you wouldnt do it. Those pics are old ass fuck. Its a nice ride, I told him I couldnt do it. 

IM A TRUE MINI-TRUCKER/MINI SUV. AND :barf: HYDRAULICS. BAGS ALL THE WAY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 12:11 PM~11402197
> *Its just not me, you know. Its clean but If you were to see the blazer now you wouldnt do it. Those pics are old ass fuck. Its a nice ride, I told him I couldnt do it.
> 
> IM A TRUE MINI-TRUCKER/MINI SUV. AND  :barf: HYDRAULICS. BAGS ALL THE WAY
> *


:uh:


then trade and sell it, you'll get more for the lac. cause ITS MORE VALUEABLE then the blazer :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 10:13 AM~11402213
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: bitch u use to own a blazer on blades... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2008, 12:14 PM~11402224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: bitch u use to own a blazer on blades... :biggrin:
> *


snitch :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 10:16 AM~11402235
> *snitch       :uh:
> *


all that gold blazer... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and thats how i know blazers ain't worth a shit!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

don't forget the flakes, that looked like a 5 year old painted it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and a lowering kit.. :ugh: 


glad i came to my senses.. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 10:20 AM~11402276
> *and a lowering kit..      :ugh:
> glad i came to my senses..    :biggrin:
> *


thats when u went M.I.A.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2008, 12:22 PM~11402284
> *thats when u went M.I.A.....
> *


yeah. sold ls and blazer.. i hear blazer went to mexico. dude i sold to was a mojo..said he gonna take to mexico and put a lift kit and use on his ranch. :ugh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 11:24 AM~11402313
> *yeah.    sold ls and blazer..      i hear blazer went to mexico.  dude i sold to was a mojo..said he gonna take to mexico and put a lift kit and use on his ranch.  :ugh:
> *


nothing like a flaked out ride in the middle of a pasture..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 12:31 PM~11402367
> *nothing like a flaked out ride in the middle of a pasture..... :biggrin:
> *


on fake lorenzo hubcaps


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 11:33 AM~11402385
> *on fake lorenzo hubcaps
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 20 2008, 04:36 PM~11395103
> *STUPID ASS BITCH
> ITS LAYITLOW !
> MUTHAFUKER NOT THE FUCKIN STREETS
> ...



I figured it out. :scrutinize: 

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>_*Part Time Breakers*_










You better be ready to bust a move Devious68. hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 10:20 AM~11402276
> *and a lowering kit..      :ugh:
> glad i came to my senses..    :biggrin:
> *


Dam that makes 2 of us.........but mine was juiced....no lowering kit...... .......


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 12:20 PM~11402755
> *I figured it out.  :scrutinize:
> 
> Part Time Breakers
> ...


pobresito


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 12:23 PM~11402781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you n ur dad?
bonding together huh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 21 2008, 01:41 PM~11402942
> *pobresito
> *


whatever you do, make sure you jump as high as you can when he takes it to the ground. you don't want to end up in this....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 21 2008, 01:41 PM~11402950
> *you n ur dad?
> bonding together huh
> *


you learn quick grasshoppa' it's all about sh!t talkin' :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> *(Devious Sixty8 @ Aug 21 2008, 10:20 AM)
> and a lowering kit..
> glad i came to my senses..*





> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 11:33 AM~11402877
> *Dam that makes 2 of us.........but mine was juiced....no lowering kit...... .......
> *



I think if you started lowriding in the early to mid nineties you owned a juiced suv at some time in your life. :biggrin: 


































The Ends!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 12:44 PM~11402978
> *you learn quick grasshoppa'  it's all about sh!t talkin'  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 21 2008, 01:48 PM~11403010
> *
> *


there's your bait! get'im! get'im!!

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *Devious Sixty8*, clowner13, cali rydah, MR.64wagon, Hny Brn Eyz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** said part time breakers mayne


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 10:18 AM~11402253
> *and thats how i know blazers ain't worth a shit!
> *



Aint nothing better than a motherfuckin BOWTIE!!! Im going to show you how to build a SHOW STOPPING BLAZER FOOL. BLADES! WTF!!!!!!! I should slap the shit out of you.............................................. FLAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! another slap................................................................................. CALLING OUR PEOPLE MOJOS..................................... ANOTHER SLAP...............................
Imglad he took that BLAZER probably looks better than it use to.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 21 2008, 11:46 AM~11403001
> *I think if you started lowriding in the early to mid nineties you owned a juiced suv at some time in your life.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THAT BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 01:01 PM~11403110
> *Aint nothing better than a motherfuckin BOWTIE!!! Im going to show you how to build a SHOW STOPPING BLAZER FOOL. BLADES! WTF!!!!!!! I should slap the shit out of you..............................................  FLAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! another slap................................................................................. CALLING OUR PEOPLE MOJOS..................................... ANOTHER SLAP...............................
> Imglad he took that BLAZER probably looks better than it use to.
> *


didnt ur old blazer have a flake paint job once?? :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 02:01 PM~11403110
> *Aint nothing better than a motherfuckin BOWTIE!!! Im going to show you how to build a SHOW STOPPING BLAZER FOOL. BLADES! WTF!!!!!!! I should slap the shit out of you..............................................  FLAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! another slap................................................................................. CALLING OUR PEOPLE MOJOS..................................... ANOTHER SLAP...............................
> Imglad he took that BLAZER probably looks better than it use to.
> *


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2008, 03:10 PM~11394933
> *:uh:  o' friendly azz, wont you be my neighbor actin azz *****.
> *


you lucky your not my neighbor cause your wifey woulndnt want to leave ma house


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 12:53 PM~11403044
> *there's your bait!  get'im!  get'im!!
> 
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


im done being told what to do :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 12:03 PM~11403129
> *didnt ur old blazer have a flake paint job once?? :dunno:
> *


got em..
and his new paint job will have flakes too
and water drop effects
hahahaha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Aug 21 2008, 02:03 PM~11403129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: took "drippin candy" too seriously.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:54 AM~11401592
> *Sup sucka.......wana be nice to a ***** after u own me n shit.....
> *


I'm always nice! :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

gettin a new project so the old ones got 2 go i got a cutlass with a eruo clip 4 sale for 500 no motor or tranny but body is clean and some color rims 13/7 brand new and they r 400 ,and a regal for 500 need it gone today hit me up or call 281 930 74 13


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 01:23 PM~11402781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at mr.rogers busting a move.dont think devious can do that though :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 21 2008, 01:49 PM~11403525
> *gettin a new project so the old ones got 2 go i got a cutlass with a eruo clip 4 sale for 500 no motor or tranny but body is clean and some color rims 13/7 brand new and they r 400 ,and a regal for 500 need it gone today hit me up or call 281 930 74 13
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 12:48 PM~11403518
> *I'm always nice! :cheesy:
> *


bullshit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 21 2008, 01:53 PM~11403044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: yeah aight..


*getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 01:04 PM~11403667
> *si
> *


agreed!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 12:03 PM~11403129
> *didnt ur old blazer have a flake paint job once?? :dunno:
> *


Nope that was your an your fake as cutty. My old BLAZER never had flakes. I will post a pic when I get home to prove cause ............ pic or bs.......... .


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

u can get this







and the regal and the rims all 4 1200,or split it up doesn't matter let me know


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

the







rims


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

and the regal,so hit me up or just call need it gone oh yea got a rollin chassis 2 but ill thow it in with the deal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 09:07 AM~11401688
> *Homie wants to trade my BLAZER for this:
> 
> 
> ...


i would trade a blazer for that in a heartbeat. u can get a new grill at the junkyard.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

call me at 281 930 7413


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 21 2008, 03:58 PM~11404105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the front bumper on that regal.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 12:02 PM~11403123
> *THAT BITCH IS CLEAN
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 12:48 PM~11403518
> *I'm always nice! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 04:04 PM~11404141
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11404112
> *i would trade a blazer for that in a heartbeat. u can get a new grill at the junkyard.
> *


thats what i tried telling em,but texas heatwave there don't wanna listen.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11404118
> *How much for the front bumper on that regal.
> *


just give em $250 for whole car and and part out rest + sentimental value


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 02:43 PM~11402971
> *whatever you do, make sure you jump as high as you can when he takes it to the ground.  you don't want to end up in this....
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 04:09 PM~11404181
> *just give em $250 for whole car and and part out rest + sentimental value
> *


i don't have room for parts cars at home. :twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 02:09 PM~11404173
> *thats what i tried telling em,but texas heatwave there don't wanna listen.
> *



Why dont you get, that way you can back up all that shit talking you doing.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 21 2008, 01:58 PM~11404105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Post more pics of da regal..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 02:53 PM~11404071
> *Nope that was your an your fake as cutty. My old BLAZER never had flakes. I will post a pic when I get home to prove cause ............ pic or bs.......... .
> *


how was it fake it was a cutlass ciera..never said it was a cutty.....u the one wit that fake white interior that was spray painted...... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 02:18 PM~11404269
> *how was it fake it was a cutlass ciera..never said it was a cutty.....u the one wit that fake white interior  that was spray painted...... :biggrin:
> *



Your idea hoe............................... I should of never listen to your ass........... But Henry hooked it up the following year..

Your words. " Go to PEP BOYS and buy the leather/vinyl restoration paint and clean them then prep them then paint them. You remember we did this outside your house....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 03:20 PM~11404284
> *Your idea hoe............................... I should of never listen to your ass........... But Henry hooked it up the following year..
> 
> Your words. " Go to PEP BOYS and buy the leather/vinyl restoration paint and clean them then prep them then paint them. You remember we did this outside your house....
> *


 yeah hoe cause u wanted to use that cheap wal mart paint......get the facts right jack cause i can really clown u on them......... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 02:21 PM~11404295
> *yeah hoe cause u wanted to use that cheap wal mart paint......get the facts right jack cause i can really clown u on them......... :biggrin:
> *



Go ahead I was only 16 years old didnt know better. PICS or it didnt happen, you know the routine *****..... Why dont you tell them when I almost got kicked out of school cause I was 3-wheeling and almost hit the principle. That was some funny shit there.................. PINCHE TAVO


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 03:23 PM~11404310
> *Go ahead I was only 16 years old didnt know better. PICS or it didnt happen, you know the routine *****..... Why dont you tell them when I almost got kicked out of school cause I was 3-wheeling and almost hit the principle. That was some funny shit there.................. PINCHE TAVO
> *


 :uh: never thought it get u so scared that it made u go to 20s n bags....from center gold ds 520s and lifts :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 04:23 PM~11404310
> *Go ahead I was only 16 years old didnt know better. PICS or it didnt happen, you know the routine *****..... Why dont you tell them when I almost got kicked out of school cause I was 3-wheeling and almost hit the principle. That was some funny shit there.................. PINCHE TAVO
> *


MAN i haven't heard that nickname since spending summers in Rio Bravo, Tamps back in the early 80s. LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 02:22 PM~11404304
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 02:26 PM~11404335
> *:uh:  never thought it get u so scared that it made u go to 20s n bags....from center gold ds 520s and lifts :dunno:
> *



Well I want to go back that way, but I LOVE WHITE GIRLS and they like BAGS. I COCO FOR WHITE GIRLS.LOL

You know and I know we cant find the real 5.20's no more. If not I would of gone back that way


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 02:26 PM~11404337
> *MAN i haven't heard that nickname since spending summers in Rio Bravo, Tamps back in the early 80s.  LOL
> *


Gabriel Iglesias leave my homie alone


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 21 2008, 03:58 PM~11404105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ovoisly you dont want to sell it because you dont answer none of the pms i sent you


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 03:29 PM~11404357
> *Well I want to go back that way, but I LOVE WHITE GIRLS and they like BAGS. I COCO FOR WHITE GIRLS.LOL
> 
> You know and I know we cant find the real 5.20's no more. If not I would of gone back that way
> *


 :uh: nugga please


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 04:29 PM~11404364
> *Gabriel Iglesias leave my homie alone
> *


No Mames Emilio No'baila :twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 21 2008, 02:30 PM~11404368
> *
> *


BE WARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 03:26 PM~11404337
> *MAN i haven't heard that nickname since spending summers in Rio Bravo, Tamps back in the early 80s.  LOL
> *


only in the bay.........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 02:30 PM~11404377
> *No Mames Emilio No'baila  :twak:
> *


nice avatar............................... I was like EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 04:31 PM~11404390
> *nice avatar............................... I was like EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


llorastes cuando el borracho wrecked his tour bus?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 02:30 PM~11404376
> *:uh: nugga please
> *













MY BABY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 02:30 PM~11404376
> *:uh: nugga please
> *



You cant hate *****, you know that ttruck was tight. Come on give me props


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 02:27 PM~11404345
> *:uh:
> *


sup youngin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 02:15 PM~11404251
> *Post more pics of da regal..
> *


got 2 take more pic ,do u really need them u cant lose 4 400 dollars


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 03:37 PM~11404440
> *You cant hate *****, you know that ttruck was tight. Come on give me props
> *


never said it wasnt...but u killin me bout the white girls being the reason why u like ridin on 20s but hey go for it........... if thats the only way u can pull em.......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 02:44 PM~11404505
> *never said it wasnt...but u killin me bout the white girls being the reason why u like ridin on 20s but hey go for it........... if thats the only way u can pull em.......
> *


FREAKS.................. I LOVE FREAKS........................... I PULLED YOU WITHOUT A VEHICLE HOE SO SHUT UP...........................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 04:42 PM~11404488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Devious68?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 03:45 PM~11404509
> *FREAKS.................. I LOVE FREAKS...........................  I PULLED YOU WITHOUT A VEHICLE HOE SO SHUT UP...........................
> *


 :uh: ........pinche puta barrata


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 03:45 PM~11404511
> *Devious68?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 21 2008, 02:45 PM~11404511
> *Devious68?
> *


LOL.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 04:37 PM~11404440
> *You cant hate *****, you know that ttruck was tight. Come on give me props
> *


they dont count if you have to ask for them :uh: 10 yard penalty


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2008, 03:48 PM~11404537
> *they dont count if you have to ask for them :uh:  10 yard penalty
> *


 :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2008, 02:48 PM~11404537
> *they dont count if you have to ask for them :uh:  10 yard penalty
> *


GO BACK TO LALA LAND


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 04:50 PM~11404552
> *GO BACK TO LALA LAND
> *


is that where all your projects end up?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 02:29 PM~11404357
> *Well I want to go back that way, but I LOVE WHITE GIRLS and they like BAGS. I COCO FOR WHITE GIRLS.LOL
> 
> You know and I know we cant find the real 5.20's no more. If not I would of gone back that way
> *


I got some 5.20's!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 21 2008, 03:54 PM~11404578
> *is that where all your projects end up?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 20 2008, 07:55 PM~11397184
> *otro puto
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 21 2008, 04:12 PM~11404209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, autozone paint better then walmart paint? bawlin!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 21 2008, 02:43 PM~11404496
> *got 2 take more pic ,do u really need them u cant lose 4 400 dollars
> *


Just saying homie more pics n a bit more info would help u sell a bit faster


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 04:13 PM~11404728
> *naw, i got pocket full,but that $ meant for a big boy lowrider..
> wow, autozone paint better then walmart paint?    bawlin!!
> *


think it was next to those cans of gold flake that u used on ur blazer........ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 05:18 PM~11404775
> *think it was next to those cans of gold flake that u used on ur blazer........ :biggrin:
> *


didn't see it.. i'll have to check next time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember that blazer lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 03:57 PM~11405112
> *i remember that blazer lol
> *


wasnt it a 4 door??


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2008, 04:01 PM~11405152
> *wasnt it a 4 door??
> *


i duno but that thing was asstastic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2008, 06:01 PM~11405152
> *wasnt it a 4 door??
> *


no 2 door shaved luggage rack.. the upgraded side mirrors and euro taillights, for that "sporty" look.. :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 04:04 PM~11405174
> *no  2 door    shaved luggage rack..    the upgraded side mirrors and euro taillights,  for that "sporty" look..  :ugh:
> *


on 18's and gold paint..lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 21 2008, 01:59 PM~11403615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2008, 05:05 PM~11405184
> *on 18's and gold paint..lol
> *


blades right??? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 04:07 PM~11405203
> *blades right???  :uh:
> *


fake blades just like his fake daytons now.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 21 2008, 04:07 PM~11405203
> *blades right???  :uh:
> *


all them choppaz.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 04:07 PM~11405194
> *Lol! Hater!
> 
> 
> *


i love you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey big pimp when i bought that LS from you why did the muffler fall off somewhere around scott and 610 that pos barely made it home


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 04:10 PM~11405227
> *hey big pimp when i bought that LS from you why did the muffler fall off somewhere around scott and 610 that pos barely made it home
> *


I think he called the LS "Valley of the Rose".... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the best thing on that car were the red's tank plugs. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 21 2008, 02:16 PM~11403231
> *you lucky your not my neighbor cause your wifey  woulndnt want to leave ma house
> *


trust me you dont want that ****** wife........she has a small leak and that ***** gotta keep blowin her up every two min....... but he always finishes before then anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 21 2008, 06:10 PM~11405227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. and tank rods


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11404630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u would of understood it if it said fried chicken


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11405243
> *I think he called the LS "Valley of the Rose".... :biggrin:
> *


roses engraved in quarter windows.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lolol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 21 2008, 04:26 PM~11405353
> *u would of understood it if it said fried chicken
> *


catchin on fast


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 05:09 PM~11405224
> *i love you
> *


Lol!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 21 2008, 04:24 PM~11405328
> *trust me you dont want that ****** wife........she has a small leak and that ***** gotta keep blowin her up every two min....... but he always finishes before then anyways :biggrin:
> *


Ha........ leakindollowned.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 06:32 PM~11405395
> *Lol!
> *


i hear your man (the chino) is doing pretty good back in his homeland trying to score the gold..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 04:32 PM~11405395
> *Lol!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 05:36 PM~11405441
> *i hear your man (the chino) is doing pretty good back in his homeland trying to score the gold..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 05:38 PM~11405457
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

PTB= please text back ? powers that be? pass the buck? ohhhhhhhh.. i member now P town ballaz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 04:41 PM~11405479
> *:cheesy:
> *


mad at u


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 21 2008, 05:26 PM~11405353
> *u would of understood it if it said fried chicken
> *


Yes I would because then it would be in English.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need a set of rims with tire to fit a 97 camaro, not for me. Don't want any and spokes or 22s just anything reasonable. A set of stock camaro rims would be prefered. Let me know if you have anything that meets the qualifications.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2008, 06:51 PM~11405552
> *I need a set of rims with tire to fit a 97 camaro, not for me. Don't want any and spokes or 22s just anything reasonable. A set of stock camaro rims would be prefered. Let me know if you have anything that meets the qualifications.
> *


28s?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2008, 05:46 PM~11405520
> *mad at u
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 04:56 PM~11405612
> *
> *


blah!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 05:56 PM~11405608
> *28s?
> *


 :angry: 
16-18s somthing cheap. Like I said a set of stock wheels prefered.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 06:56 PM~11405612
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2008, 06:51 PM~11405552
> *I need a set of rims with tire to fit a 97 camaro, not for me. Don't want any and spokes or 22s just anything reasonable. A set of stock camaro rims would be prefered. Let me know if you have anything that meets the qualifications.
> *


just buy those 20" blue spokes from texas headwave over there, off his blazer.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 06:00 PM~11405639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0. :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 07:05 PM~11405674
> *:0. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 COCHINA!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 06:05 PM~11405684
> *:0 COCHINA!
> *


Lol! Nah wrong girl. I got black hair not blonde. :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 07:11 PM~11405725
> *Lol! Nah wrong girl. I got black hair not blonde. :cheesy:
> *


Good thing if not you would be like this


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 06:12 PM~11405734
> *Good thing if not you would be like this
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i heard sum thangs paisa :0 is it foreals ?????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 21 2008, 07:15 PM~11405773
> *i heard sum thangs paisa :0 is it foreals ?????
> *


sup downy


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 05:17 PM~11405797
> *sup downy
> *


sup nesto what it be like in the over derrr. :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 21 2008, 07:31 PM~11405897
> *sup nesto what it be like in the over derrr. :cheesy:
> *


just workin on my buckets... gotta finish tha chevy just incase i get that towncar and breaks on me i can still have the chevy.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 05:34 PM~11405940
> *just workin on my buckets... gotta finish tha chevy just incase i get that towncar and breaks on me i can still have the chevy.
> *


 :0 baller :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2008, 07:43 PM~11406010
> *:0 baller  :biggrin:
> *


ok "mr. i own a thousand houses"


BAWLIN!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 05:34 PM~11405940
> *just workin on my buckets... gotta finish tha chevy just incase i get that towncar and breaks on me i can still have the chevy.
> *


towncars are made to stay on the road y u think they use them for limos and executive transportation . LINCOLN TOWN CAR WHAT A LUXURY CAR SHOULD BE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 21 2008, 07:51 PM~11406089
> *towncars are made to stay on the road y u think they use them for limos and executive transportation . LINCOLN TOWN CAR WHAT A LUXURY CAR SHOULD BE
> *


hope so


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 05:52 PM~11406099
> *hope so
> *


had the streetshow since 98 only thing i have replace is the started fuel pump and thats beacause of the hydro the wires came lose and alternator and thats cause it got wet and shorted out. not bad ha? i owned like 6 of them and i never had nothing bad to say plus that level air ride is a beauty :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 21 2008, 08:02 PM~11406170
> *had the streetshow since 98 only thing i have replace is the started fuel pump and thats beacause of the hydro the wires came lose and alternator and thats cause it got wet and shorted out. not bad ha? i owned like 6 of them and i never had nothing bad to say plus that level air ride is a beauty :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 21 2008, 08:02 PM~11406170
> *had the streetshow since 98 only thing i have replace is the started fuel pump and thats beacause of the hydro the wires came lose and alternator and thats cause it got wet and shorted out. not bad ha? i owned like 6 of them and i never had nothing bad to say plus that level air ride is a beauty :biggrin:
> *


mayne, i never even heard of that part before. ford is dealing with some advanced technology.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 05:46 PM~11406041
> *ok "mr. i own a thousand houses"
> BAWLIN!
> 
> ...


 :uh: not i dont have a lowrider :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 03:15 PM~11404740
> *Just saying homie more pics n a bit more info would help u sell a bit faster
> *


hey that cool regal run and drives rims are brand new cutty body no motor and tranny


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 06:22 PM~11406348
> *mayne, i never even heard of that part before.    ford is dealing with some advanced technology.
> *


starter puto the T dash got a small keypad . BUT YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. AND DID U EVER GET THE BUCKET RUNNIG RIGHT?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 05:03 PM~11405660
> *just buy those 20" blue spokes from  texas headwave over there, off his blazer.
> *



SOLD BUDDY BUT THANKS. I GOT SOME LOWRIDER 520's coming my way. From CALI.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 21 2008, 06:42 PM~11406545
> *starter puto the T dash got a small keypad . BUT YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. AND DID U EVER GET THE BUCKET RUNNIG RIGHT?
> *


Ha paisa got them gorilla sausage fingers lol....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 21 2008, 08:42 PM~11406545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. .520's? you just need a car now, and might have something there.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 02:36 PM~11404430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 06:47 PM~11406586
> *SOLD BUDDY BUT THANKS. I GOT SOME LOWRIDER 520's coming my way. From CALI.
> *


Dam....I got 2 in my garage.....shoulda asked......oh well 2 late now..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 06:52 PM~11406625
> *naw, still waiting for this bad azz mechanic from westside that suppose to show up.  :uh:
> mayne..  .520's?    you just need a car now, and might have something there.
> *



You the one to talk. Just BS. Im keeping them just to show you


TEXAS HEADWAVE.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 06:52 PM~11406629
> *Dam....I got 2 in my garage.....shoulda asked......oh well 2 late now..
> *



14S


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 08:53 PM~11406641
> *14S
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 06:53 PM~11406641
> *14S
> *


Ummmmmhuuuuuuuu


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:00 PM~11406704
> *Ummmmmhuuuuuuuu
> *


mine are for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

first 20's then 14's.. he'll get it right one day.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2008, 07:00 PM~11406706
> *mine are for sale :biggrin:
> *


Ol knockin a ***** hustle ass *****........ :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:04 PM~11406739
> *Ol knockin a ***** hustle ass *****........  :uh:
> *


u sellin ur 14's???????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2008, 07:05 PM~11406746
> *u sellin ur 14's???????
> *


***** aint u been reading??? I aint a lowrider,aint gota car, I aint even got rims!!!!!!! Lol...just got 2 14" 5.20 left in da gitrage........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:11 PM~11406784
> ****** aint u been reading??? I aint a lowrider,aint gota car, I aint even got rims!!!!!!! Lol...just got 2 14" 5.20 left in da gitrage........
> *


then buy these puto :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:04 PM~11406739
> *Ol knockin a ***** hustle ass *****........  :uh:
> *


thats the white man for ya and ya'll say ya'll homies


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 06:52 PM~11406625
> *naw, still waiting for this bad azz mechanic from westside that suppose to show up.  :uh: :
> *


fool u never called i cant just show up to the hood . plus been very busy but when eva u ready let me know probably a sunday i ll have picking up trannys in no time :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2008, 07:12 PM~11406791
> *then buy these puto :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man..those sure do look chiny!!!!.........na.....but need something.......a lil whiter  .......plus u don't take payments....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 21 2008, 09:17 PM~11406828
> *fool u never called i cant just show up to the hood . plus been very busy but when eva u ready let me know probably a sunday i ll have picking up trannys in no time :biggrin:
> *


bitch you got my # fk i gotta call you for? i'm one paying. your fk'n customer service sucks.. i dont know about you no more.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 07:16 PM~11406825
> *thats the white man for ya  and ya'll say ya'll  homies
> *


Yea but he gota lowrider that he needs to put money in unlike us unlowriding folks so we just gota sit back n watch from the sidelines....... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:21 PM~11406865
> *Yea but he gota lowrider that he needs to put money in unlike us unlowriding folks so we just gota sit back n watch from the sidelines....... :0
> *


hogrings must be pricey


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:18 PM~11406835
> *Man..those sure do look chiny!!!!.........na.....but need something.......a lil whiter   .......plus u don't take payments....lol
> *


Ive got 2 faded gold and chrome 72's you can paint white??? :dunno: :biggrin: come check'em out if ya want


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2008, 07:23 PM~11406881
> *Ive got 2 faded gold and chrome 72's you can paint white??? :dunno:  :biggrin: come check'em out if ya want
> *


Ha paint.....we quit paintin wheels years ago b...thought u knew.......but would make for some good 5th wheels....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:31 PM~11406936
> *Ha paint.....we quit paintin wheels years ago b...thought u knew.......but would make for some good 5th wheels....
> *


whos we I know of many nice cars out there with painted wheels


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2008, 07:12 PM~11406791
> *then buy these puto :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



how much??????????????? 13s 14s?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2008, 09:33 PM~11406959
> *whos we I know of many nice cars out there with painted wheels
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:31 PM~11406936
> *Ha paint.....I quit paintin wheels years ago b...thought u knew.......but would make for some good 5th wheels....
> *





There is that better.....don't wana get shit twisted.....gon have to ask my moma and girl if I can have some money and start a fundraisers so I can spring for some Z's..........................................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 07:21 PM~11406861
> *bitch you got my #      fk i gotta call you for? i'm one paying.  your fk'n customer service sucks.. i dont know about you no more.
> *


i dont have ur # but fuck it i hardly have time. i guess let someone else make the money. just let me know if u still wana get it done. if u want it done right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 21 2008, 09:39 PM~11407001
> *i dont have ur # but fuck it i hardly have time. i guess let someone else make the money. just let me know if u still wana get it done. if u want it done right
> *


fk it, i'll hire a mojo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2008, 09:35 PM~11406968
> *how much??????????????? 13s 14s?
> *


14s with less than 500 miles on them make offer :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:38 PM~11406990
> *There is that better.....don't wana get shit twisted.....gon have to ask my moma and girl if I can have some money and start a fundraisers so I can spring for some Z's..........................................
> *


 :uh: sellin the ones I have on my ride for some new 72's


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 09:22 PM~11406869
> *hogrings must be pricey
> *


oh ***** u have no idea


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 21 2008, 07:52 PM~11407124
> *oh ***** u have no idea
> *


sup queer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 07:38 PM~11406990
> *There is that better.....don't wana get shit twisted.....gon have to ask my moma and girl if I can have some money and start a fundraisers so I can spring for some Z's..........................................
> *


heres s a jam for the ride...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FcCdHcPCUU


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2008, 07:12 PM~11406791
> *then buy these puto :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 them some really nice wheels like that trailer... Is the trailer for sale too? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2008, 07:50 PM~11407093
> *:uh: sellin the ones I have on my ride for some new 72's
> *


Mayne must be nice to alternate rims every year........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 07:59 PM~11407186
> *heres s a jam for the ride...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FcCdHcPCUU
> *


Ima have to get on dat 99cent chicken sandwich diet like u if I wana ball like dat....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 08:10 PM~11407293
> *Mayne must be nice to alternate rims every year........
> *


 i'll buy them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 08:13 PM~11407319
> *Ima have to get on dat 99cent chicken sandwich diet like u if I wana ball like dat....
> *


the perks of being a single man :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 21 2008, 09:59 PM~11407186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better ask wifey 1st


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 21 2008, 08:16 PM~11407354
> *i'll buy them
> *


Mini truck on 72's!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

08 turning into year of the cadi's and minitruck's.. mayne.. some impalas gonna have to bust out and put em back in their place.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 08:25 PM~11407441
> *the perks of being a single man  :biggrin:
> *


If u wana call that a perk..........eating chicken samiches eevery day...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 21 2008, 08:49 PM~11407085
> *14s with less than 500 miles on them make offer :cheesy:
> *


14x7 or 14x6?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 08:31 PM~11407497
> *If u wana call that a perk..........eating chicken samiches eevery day...
> *


not necessarily chicken sandwiches...but more like whatever i want...today i grilled steaks. u should try one once in a while put a lil meat on those bones,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 10:31 PM~11407497
> *If u wana call that a perk..........eating chicken samiches eevery day...
> *


chicken samiches everyday sounds good.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Loll!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 08:38 PM~11407580
> *chicken samiches everyday sounds good.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 08:34 PM~11407531
> *not necessarily chicken sandwiches...but more like whatever i want...today i grilled steaks.  u should try one once in a while put a lil meat on those bones,
> *


Na fuck dat I gota watch this figure..... lol...skinny ****** an endangered species in htown ........and fuck a steak I prefer mexican parilladas


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 08:27 PM~11407459
> *better ask wifey 1st
> *


sure


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 08:27 PM~11407462
> *Mini truck on 72's!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 08:41 PM~11407618
> *Na fuck dat I gota watch this figure..... lol...skinny ****** an endangered species in htown ........and fuck a steak I prefer mexican parilladas
> *


what about tube steak, i heard you like those, or should i say tuba steak


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 10:38 PM~11407587
> *Loll!
> *


what? chicken samich is bawla status.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 10:50 PM~11407715
> *what about tube steak, i heard you like those, or should i say tuba steak
> *


mayneeeeeeee he said noe likes usda meat!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11407715
> *what about tube steak, i heard you like those, or should i say tuba steak
> *


Heard u had plenty of them in ur grapplin days.....wrapped in spandex..........yikesss!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 21 2008, 10:47 PM~11407689
> *sure
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11407789
> *I AINT NEVA SCARED,I AINT EVA RUNNIN.....
> I GOT MY OWN BACK CUZ I AINT EVA FRONTIN.........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 08:52 PM~11407742
> *:roflmao:
> *


Fuckin groupie......


----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

i got this 1950 Chevrolet Pick Up for sale....I need to sale fast, need room and space, located in DALLAS... i have the title and it is clear. im asking 3500 obo. will concider trades, also any offers money talks, worst thing i can say is no, but i need it gone any questions pm me. Thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 08:56 PM~11407789
> *Heard u had plenty of them in ur grapplin days.....wrapped in spandex..........yikesss!!!!!!
> *


blowin on tuba, with those sweet lips...nuff said


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 10:57 PM~11407809
> *Fuckin groupie......
> *


 :uh: she gonna 0wn you again..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChuyVega88Cut+Aug 21 2008, 10:59 PM~11407835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he still owe you $ just FYI


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 08:57 PM~11407807
> *:uh:
> *


U like dat don't cha.......











Anyways was wrong wit ur bucket.........maybe jiffy lube tech can fix it .......if not.....that bitch can sit there n rot.....all on u....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 09:53 PM~11407763
> *what?  chicken samich is bawla status.
> *


Yup


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:56 PM~11407789
> *Heard u had plenty of them in ur grapplin days.....wrapped in spandex..........yikesss!!!!!!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 09:01 PM~11407864
> *  mayne..
> he still owe you $      just FYI
> *


naw we square, he came thru on some parts when i needed em to get me to tulsa......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 08:59 PM~11407838
> *blowin on tuba, with those sweet lips...nuff said
> *


Checkin out anoda ***** lips.........hangin out wit wardo.......I'm startin to have second thoughts bout u.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:06 PM~11407923
> *Checkin out anoda ***** lips.........hangin out wit wardo.......I'm startin to have second thoughts bout u.....
> *


talk to wardo earlier he told me all about you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 09:57 PM~11407809
> *Fuckin groupie......
> *


 .


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 09:05 PM~11407916
> *naw we square, he came thru on some parts when i needed em to get me to tulsa......
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 10:00 PM~11407845
> *:uh:            she gonna 0wn you again..
> *


Lol! I'm being nice tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 11:03 PM~11407883
> *U like dat don't cha.......
> Anyways was wrong wit ur bucket.........maybe jiffy lube tech can fix it .......if not.....that bitch can sit there n rot.....all on u....
> *


*****, lone star one that said you like tuba steak and that you got sweet lips. so dont get mad at me *****.. go calm down, walk a doggie or something


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 09:07 PM~11407936
> *talk to wardo earlier he told me all about you
> *


Trippin...thas yo road trip patna.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 21 2008, 11:05 PM~11407916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 21 2008, 09:11 PM~11407973
> *Lol! I'm being nice tonight. :biggrin:
> *


Baby know better....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 11:07 PM~11407936


i should have those parts finished up saturday, meet you at wing spot to give em to you.. and bring $ *****.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 09:15 PM~11408024
> *$20 worth of parts.. and you gave that fool a free ride.  he must be your bitch to take that good care of em.
> :uh:
> *


Aint even ride wit em.....so quit getin jealous...he's all urs .......


Oh and fuck u then...I was offering to fix ur bucket....but let that bitch rot then.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 09:15 PM~11408024
> *$20 worth of parts.. and you gave that fool a free ride.  he must be your bitch to take that good care of em.
> :uh:
> *


yea it was 20 worth of parts and 80 convienence tax...you do have a point..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 09:19 PM~11408067
> *yea it was 20 worth of parts and 80 convienence tax...you do have a point..
> *


Don't 4get the sentimental value......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw fuck that u owe me 80...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 11:19 PM~11408063
> *Aint even ride wit em.....so quit getin jealous...he's all urs .......
> Oh and fuck u then...I was offering to fix ur bucket....but let that bitch rot then.........
> 
> ...


slow down there blue suede shoes.. better watch your tone with me bitch. and i dont need your fk'n help for shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2008, 09:23 PM~11408111
> *naw fuck that u owe me 80...
> *


Fuck dat gimma shit back then....tell mosqa he out of luck then..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2008, 09:24 PM~11408124
> *slow down there blue suede shoes.. better watch your tone with me bitch.    and i dont need your fk'n help for shit.
> *


Fuck u to then bitch...........hope ur has dies of a heartattack from trying to open the hood on dat bucket..........ol bitch ass *****...


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 10:34 PM~11408215
> *Fuck u to then bitch...........hope ur has dies of a heartattack from trying to open the hood on dat bucket..........ol bitch ass *****...
> *


drama


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2008, 11:36 PM~11408230
> *
> *


waddup


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 21 2008, 11:36 PM~11408229
> *drama
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 09:36 PM~11408236
> *waddup
> *


nothing much


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 21 2008, 11:40 PM~11408270
> *:0
> *


bitch, you were like 7 years old then, so dont pretend you remember bitch.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2008, 10:15 PM~11408646
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 12:12 AM~11408623
> *bitch, you were like 7 years old then, so dont pretend you remember bitch.
> *


14 stupid ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 21 2008, 10:17 PM~11408659
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HIT ME UP BRIAN.....  :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Aug 21 2008, 10:04 AM~11401667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRICE??? I'LL COME GET EM SAT....THAT IS, IF THE SENTIMENTAL VALUE IS NOT TOO HIGH..... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 12:40 AM~11408853
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 21 2008, 11:24 PM~11409148
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 12:09 AM~11409389
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 22 2008, 12:20 AM~11409439
> *:uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 22 2008, 02:20 AM~11409439
> *:uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11407618
> *Na fuck dat I gota watch this figure..... lol...skinny ****** an endangered species in htown ........and fuck a steak I prefer mexican parilladas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 22 2008, 01:24 AM~11409147
> *PRICE??? I'LL COME GET EM SAT....THAT IS, IF THE SENTIMENTAL VALUE IS NOT TOO HIGH..... :biggrin:
> *


Damn mike, you should open up a Dayton museum in Bryan, TX with all the d's you own. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

one day he'll be able to buy a NEW set


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 06:06 AM~11409942
> *one day he'll be able to buy a NEW set
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 06:06 AM~11409942
> *one day he'll be able to buy a NEW set
> *



Like 1 day you will stop talking shit and actually produce a nice looking car. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 06:25 AM~11410026
> *Like 1 day you will stop talking shit and actually produce a nice looking car.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 08:25 AM~11410026
> *Like 1 day you will stop talking shit and actually produce a nice looking car.  :biggrin:
> *


or an suv.. but thats one day when i get up to bawla status


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 08:33 AM~11410068
> *or an suv.. but thats one day when i get up to bawla status
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 06:33 AM~11410068
> *or an suv.. but thats one day when i get up to bawla status
> *



I will buy you a pinche DICTIONARY first. BALLER guey..... 


BAWLA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 08:36 AM~11410083
> *I will buy you a pinche DICTIONARY first. BALLER guey.....
> BAWLA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'll get you the paisa dictionary while you hook him up. "BUEY"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 08:36 AM~11410083
> *I will buy you a pinche DICTIONARY first. BALLER guey.....
> BAWLA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pa' que sepas!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=425253&st=0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2008, 06:37 AM~11410092
> *I'll get you the paisa dictionary while you hook him up.  "BUEY"
> *



Just ordered one for work:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 08:41 AM~11410112
> *Just ordered one for work:
> 
> 
> ...


Did someone from England write that book? Colour .... ?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

FOR US MINI TRUCKER CHECK THI SBAD BOY OUT:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 22 2008, 06:43 AM~11409882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha.....anyone can do that living the SINGLE BEDROOM BALLA LIFE!!!

i'm just a home remodelin', used Dayton buyin balla


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2008, 06:40 AM~11410104
> *pa' que sepas!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=425253&st=0
> *


q onda paisa waitting on tha 5 o clock :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 09:05 AM~11410225
> *q onda paisa waitting on tha 5 o  clock  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


didn't that chango die? I'm leaving work at 1pm today. They're having a fish/shrimp thing here today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 22 2008, 09:03 AM~11410216
> *:biggrin:  i'll put it right next to your regal museum.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2008, 07:07 AM~11410241
> *didn't that chango die?  I'm leaving work at 1pm today.  They're having a fish/shrimp thing here today.
> *


 :0 must be nice to be part of the N. A. P. :cheesy: us paisas dont get those previleges


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 09:24 AM~11410318
> *:0 must be nice to be part of the  N. A. P.  :cheesy: us paisas dont get those previleges
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 06:48 AM~11410142
> *FOR US MINI TRUCKER CHECK THI SBAD BOY OUT:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 22 2008, 07:03 AM~11410216
> *:biggrin:  i'll put it right next to your regal museum.... :biggrin:
> yeah...but i won't store them for years in my nana's closet...can't pass up a deal when you see one and it helps a homie out at the same time...
> 
> ...


Ha...ownage...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

its HUEY! 
not buey, guey


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 09:42 AM~11411081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks better in person..all chromed and shiny :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 09:44 AM~11411102
> *car looks better in person..all chromed and shiny  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 760 customs has one just like it but with an ls front end same concept nice


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 09:50 AM~11411154
> *:0  :0 760 customs has one just like it but with an ls front end same concept nice
> *


that looks like the one from high class c.c.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 09:55 AM~11411200
> *that looks like the one from high class c.c.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 09:42 AM~11411081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man...that bitch is puurrttyyyy!!!!!!!!











Cali wat up homie...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche vato peludo. LOL










I knew that was you puto. :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 22 2008, 11:44 AM~11411101
> *its HUEY!
> not buey, guey
> *


How's the *TB*utter gang going?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 10:32 AM~11411513
> *Man...that bitch is puurrttyyyy!!!!!!!!
> Cali wat up homie...
> *


what up fool??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2008, 10:33 AM~11411525
> *pinche vato peludo.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 12:38 PM~11411562
> *:nono:  :rant:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Starting next Friday night, D.J. Latin's Vinyl Rewind is coming back on Friday's from 7-10pm (central time) on www.thebeat713.com Tune in and enjoy music from the 80's, freestyle, salsa, 90's and today's club hits.

You can also listen in through the following website.

http://www.thebeat713.com/


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, sic713, MR.64wagon, streetshow
:0 
:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 10:36 AM~11411547
> *what up fool??
> *


Shit a whole lota nothin....just staying busy here at da shop trying make this money so I can get me a low low one day....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11411670
> *Shit a whole lota nothin....just staying busy here at da shop trying make this money so I can get me a low low one day....
> *


x2 yea me too...and im just in this topic tryna learn a thing or two about lowriding


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 10:55 AM~11411690
> *x2 yea me too...and im just in this topic tryna learn a thing or two about lowriding
> *


Dam guess that makes 2 of us.....waitin for da og's to come in here n teach......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 11:03 AM~11411758
> *Dam guess that makes 2 of us.....waitin for da og's to come in here n teach......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 22 2008, 08:48 AM~11410142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remodeling? that what you call it? thought all you had to do is move one trailer out and pull new one in.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 12:55 PM~11411690
> *x2 yea me too...and im just in this topic tryna learn a thing or two about lowriding
> *


get a car, then i'll start your lesson.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 11:06 AM~11411779
> *get a car, then i'll start your lesson.
> *


lose some weight first....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 01:07 PM~11411788
> *lose some weight first....
> *


ok fk that, you fail..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 11:09 AM~11411799
> *ok fk that, you fail..
> *


lol..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2008, 11:42 AM~11411602
> *Starting next Friday night, D.J. Latin's Vinyl Rewind is coming back on Friday's from 7-10pm (central time) on www.thebeat713.com  Tune in and enjoy music from the 80's, freestyle, salsa, 90's and today's club hits.
> 
> You can also listen in through the following website.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 22 2008, 11:35 AM~11411539
> *How's the TButter gang going?
> *


haa not ma gang


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

the PenuTButter ****** too cold blooded for me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Man, no bday party goin on this weekend. What will I do? :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 12:06 PM~11411779
> *get a car, then i'll start your lesson.
> *


ima fix my truck to look better than
"My Crazy Primo John low low" 
on YOUTUBE 
Check it out 



So let the mafukin lesson begin !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 12:36 PM~11412504
> *Man, no bday party goin on this weekend. What will I do? :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


Same thing u do everyweekend.......showup uninvited at some last minute bday party u hear about....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 21 2008, 02:30 PM~11404373
> *ovoisly you dont want to sell it because you dont answer none of the pms i sent you
> *


some one buy regal and the rims and cutlass 1200, 4 everything or 400 each one, call 281 930 7413


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 02:02 PM~11412696
> *Same thing u do everyweekend.......showup uninvited at some last minute bday party u hear about....
> *


Who told you? :ugh: 

Lol! I don't go anywhere I'm not invited to.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 01:18 PM~11412795
> *Who told you? :ugh:
> 
> Lol! I don't go anywhere I'm not invited to.
> *


Party in ur pants?????? :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 305KingCadillac_@Aug 21 2008, 12:51 PM~11403544
> *
> 
> 
> ...







Locked and modafuckin loaded....now thas some poke!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 02:23 PM~11412831
> *Party in ur pants?????? :dunno:
> *


Oh nah. Private party. Can't give those invites out. :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 01:49 PM~11413045
> *Oh nah. Private party. Can't give those invites out. :roflmao:
> *


Yea...ummmmhuuuu...seen those invites on flyers in myspace n shit.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 02:51 PM~11413059
> *Yea...ummmmhuuuu...seen those invites on flyers in myspace n shit.....
> *


Seen yours too offering tuba lessons. Talkin bout "learn to blow like me". Thought it was kinda fked up but hey if that's your thing than handle that.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 02:58 PM~11413098
> *Seen yours too offering tuba lessons. Talkin bout "learn to blow like me". Thought it was kinda fked up but hey if that's your thing than handle that.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 01:58 PM~11413098
> *Seen yours too offering tuba lessons. Talkin bout "learn to blow like me". Thought it was kinda fked up but hey if that's your thing than handle that.
> *


choppin up friday. man


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 01:58 PM~11413098
> *Seen yours too offering tuba lessons. Talkin bout "learn to blow like me". Thought it was kinda fked up but hey if that's your thing than handle that.
> *


Mayne...thought u was gon be nice today?????? 

Aight just for dat no u can't have any tuba lessons u pm'ed me about...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 03:13 PM~11413249
> *Mayne...thought u was gon be nice today??????
> 
> Aight just for dat no u can't have any tuba lessons u pm'ed me about...
> *


I said that yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 02:22 PM~11413324
> *I said that yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


Well shut ur face n stay nice ms.NNPAA founder...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ragalac do u have texas bowties number ?? if so pm me asap


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11413370
> *Well shut ur face n stay nice ms.NNPAA founder...
> *


Haha! Nah! That's ok. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 04:56 PM~11413610
> *
> *


wat up cali dawg!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11413696
> *wat up cali dawg!
> *


what up big dog?? how the hoppers coming along???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 05:07 PM~11413709
> *what up big dog?? how the hoppers coming along???
> *


think i found the next victim for wat i was telling you bout so ill hit ya up as soon as i find out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 22 2008, 03:10 PM~11413730
> *think i found the next victim for wat i was telling you bout so ill hit ya up as soon as i find out
> *


 :0 cool... did u get that pm???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 05:12 PM~11413745
> *:0 cool... did u get that pm???
> *


yup talked to him already, thanx!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 22 2008, 03:13 PM~11413754
> *yup talked to him already, thanx!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, Moze, *streetshow*
seen any nice racks lately??? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Aug 22 2008, 10:49 AM~11411641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir every tuesday wenesday and thursday :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 03:23 PM~11413819
> *wass up homie just came back from the DUB show .
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 05:23 PM~11413819
> *wass up homie just came back from the DUB show .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 all the dub mother fucker be going to the lowrider shows, now its time for lowriders to go the dub shows and take over


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 03:24 PM~11413831
> *:biggrin:
> *


might need sum pointers for the hopping bucket soon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 03:25 PM~11413840
> *might need sum pointers for the hopping bucket soon  :0  :biggrin:
> *


just let me know i help anytime... :biggrin: no hating here :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 22 2008, 03:25 PM~11413837
> *:0  all the dub mother fucker be going to the lowrider shows, now its time for lowriders to go the dub shows and take over
> *


well they doing sum kind of tribute to lowriders and they got ten lowriders to show . didnt have to pay or anything and got sum tshirts and goodies for free :biggrin: and plus i get to go to the show for free. cant beat it . :cheesy: but we not competing exibiton only


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 03:27 PM~11413857
> *just let me know i help anytime... :biggrin: no hating here  :0
> *


cool. need to get with my boy Tony to start on the build. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 03:28 PM~11413863
> *well they doing sum kind of tribute to lowriders and they got ten lowriders to show . didnt have to pay or anything and got sum tshirts and goodies for free :biggrin: and plus i get to go to the show for free. cant beat it .  :cheesy: but we not competing exibiton only
> *


pretty nice perks for a bucket :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11413872
> *cool. need to get with my boy Tony to start on the build.  :cheesy:
> *


  tony hit me up on pm when u see this... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 02:42 PM~11413497
> *ragalac do u have texas bowties number ?? if so pm me asap
> *


Nope...sorry...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 02:22 PM~11413324
> *I said that yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 03:31 PM~11413887
> *Nope...sorry...
> *


  got it cleared up already


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11413874
> *pretty nice perks for a bucket  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 03:32 PM~11413904
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 22 2008, 02:36 PM~11412504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no clue wtf you just said. :uh: 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 22 2008, 03:18 PM~11412795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 04:22 PM~11413324
> *I said that yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 03:23 PM~11412831
> *Party in ur pants?????? :dunno:
> *


and im cummin :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 22 2008, 03:41 PM~11413953
> *and im cummin :0
> *


while on layitlow ? :uh: save that shit for off topic


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 04:35 PM~11413920
> *go hang out and chucky cheese.. sure you can sneak in with someones party.
> no clue wtf you just said.     :uh:
> deezzzzzzzzzz   nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 05:43 PM~11413968
> *while on layitlow ? :uh: save that shit for off topic
> *


not a bad idea......


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 22 2008, 04:35 PM~11413920
> *go hang out and chucky cheese.. sure you can sneak in with someones party.
> no clue wtf you just said.     :uh:
> deezzzzzzzzzz   nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 22 2008, 03:46 PM~11413993
> *not a bad idea......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 22 2008, 03:18 PM~11412795
> *Who told you? :ugh:
> 
> Lol! I don't go anywhere I'm not invited to.
> *


we are havin a car wash this weekend, slap on a bikini and swing by :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 22 2008, 03:50 PM~11414023
> *we are havin a car wash this weekend, slap on a bikini and swing by :cheesy:
> *


 :0 impala65 gonna snitch and have the water cut off on yall...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 05:50 PM~11414029
> *:0 impala65 gonna snitch and have the water cut off on yall...
> *


wont even make it out the lot fuckin around like that.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 22 2008, 03:52 PM~11414048
> *wont even make it out the lot fuckin around like that.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

What other lows showed at da dub show??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 05:50 PM~11414029
> *:0 impala65 gonna snitch and have the water cut off on yall...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 04:05 PM~11414132
> *What other lows showed at da dub show??
> *


i dont know shorty is taking care of that. i was the first one. had to come back to the shop to get on lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 04:12 PM~11414174
> *i  dont know shorty is taking care of that. i was the first one. had to come back to the shop to get on lay it low  :biggrin:
> *


Ha bet yo ass was itchin like a feen to leave da show n get back on lay it low hu???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 22 2008, 04:12 PM~11414174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 22 2008, 04:12 PM~11414168
> *:uh:
> *


Posts: 2,756
Joined: Jul 2007
From: HOUSTON, TEJAS
*Car Club: Snitch Click*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 22 2008, 04:15 PM~11414203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i wanted to go home and go to sleep


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 07:13 PM~11414973
> *
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm posting this for one of my homies from new era cc they lost a family member and are having a bar b que on hwy 249 in between fallbrook and n houston rossyln they gon have there rides out there so come thru and get ya grub on.....anything hit me up at 832 434 0444....or 8325267887 poser....


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 07:57 PM~11415333
> *I'm posting this for one of my homies from new era cc  they lost a family member and are having a bar b que on hwy 249 in between fallbrook and n houston rossyln they gon have there rides out there so come thru and get ya grub on.....anything hit me up at 832 434 0444....or 8325267887 poser....
> *


when???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 22 2008, 05:50 PM~11414029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bbq?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 06:57 PM~11415333
> *I'm posting this for one of my homies from new era cc  they lost a family member and are having a bar b que on hwy 249 in between fallbrook and n houston rossyln they gon have there rides out there so come thru and get ya grub on.....anything hit me up at 832 434 0444....or 8325267887 poser....
> *


My bad on sunday...from 12 to 5


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 05:23 PM~11413819
> *wass up homie just came back from the DUB show .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 22 2008, 05:29 PM~11413872
> *cool. need to get with my boy Tony to start on the build.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 05:07 PM~11413709
> *what up big dog?? how the hoppers coming along???
> *


working on them slowly rain aint helping enough!! but will be back in tha streets soon.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

what it do!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 22 2008, 07:19 PM~11415504
> *working on them slowly rain aint helping enough!! but will be back in tha streets soon.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 22 2008, 07:43 PM~11415718
> *what it do!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 22 2008, 09:43 PM~11415718
> *what it do!! :biggrin:
> *


makin money and money maker!!! what up homie u know how we roll alwayS on the HUSTLE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:rant: GO TEXANS :tears:  Oh well :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 22 2008, 08:17 PM~11415998
> *makin money and money maker!!! what up homie u know how we roll alwayS on the HUSTLE!! :biggrin:
> *



Hey homie I sent you that PM on the system.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 10:34 PM~11416151
> *Hey homie I sent you that PM on the system.
> *


cool homie thanks for the deal!!!! money talks  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 22 2008, 08:43 PM~11416229
> *cool homie thanks for the deal!!!! money talks   :biggrin:
> *



Good doing buisness with you again. Oh and thanks for helping me on that HOPPER I knew the wires looked weird


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 10:44 PM~11416238
> *Good doing buisness with you again. Oh and thanks for helping me on that HOPPER I knew the wires looked weird
> *


no problem homie that set up should do an easy 40 inches, good luck with your HOPPER... i smell HOUSE CALLS :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 22 2008, 08:47 PM~11416265
> *no problem homie that set up should do an easy 40 inches, good luck with your HOPPER... i smell HOUSE CALLS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 22 2008, 08:47 PM~11416265
> *no problem homie that set up should do an easy 40 inches, good luck with your HOPPER... i smell HOUSE CALLS :biggrin:
> *


You think.......................... Im going to make house calls on these boys here in the BAY............JOSE WHERE YOU AT I GOT A NEW TOY I WANT YOU TO LOOK AT...... :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 09:49 PM~11416279
> *You think.......................... Im going to make house calls on these boys here in the BAY............JOSE WHERE YOU AT I GOT A NEW TOY I WANT YOU TO LOOK AT...... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 10:49 PM~11416279
> *You think.......................... Im going to make house calls on these boys here in the BAY............JOSE WHERE YOU AT I GOT A NEW TOY I WANT YOU TO LOOK AT...... :0
> *


more projects or lies?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 22 2008, 09:51 PM~11416293
> *more projects or lies?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Tony I smell fear:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

vogues??? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dog meat vogues at that..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11416317
> *vogues???  :uh:
> *



Thats how I got them. It was a trade. They will come off soon


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11416317
> *vogues???  :uh:
> *



This car use to stay down the street from your moms


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 22 2008, 10:54 PM~11416317
> *vogues???  :uh:
> *


custom with tha blue tint :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 10:49 PM~11416279
> *You think.......................... Im going to make house calls on these boys here in the BAY............JOSE WHERE YOU AT I GOT A NEW TOY I WANT YOU TO LOOK AT...... :0
> *


 :0 do ur thing homie!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 22 2008, 08:47 PM~11416265
> *no problem homie that set up should do an easy 40 inches, good luck with your HOPPER... i smell HOUSE CALLS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 22 2008, 08:58 PM~11416345
> *:0  :0 do ur thing homie!!
> *



Thanks. Im going to charge batteries n its on tomorrow. I will give you a call tomorrow where we can meet up.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 10:53 PM~11416306
> *Tony I smell fear:
> 
> 
> ...


hop it homie, so if u decide to take $6000 for it ill buy it!  bitch is bad


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 09:56 PM~11416332
> *This car use to stay down the street from your moms
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 22 2008, 10:58 PM~11416353
> *:0
> *


miraloo!!
:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11416456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

jus got another phone... everybody who number i had pm it to me again


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11416487
> *jus got another phone... everybody who number i had pm it to me again
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2008, 07:11 PM~11415438
> *My bad on sunday...from 12 to 5
> *


Thats right down the street from my job if i go in to work i might swing by


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 22 2008, 09:14 PM~11416514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody asked all that :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

nobody asked all that :uh:
[/quote]




:buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> nobody asked all that :uh:


 :buttkick:
[/quote]
:uh: :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> :buttkick:


:uh: :uh:
[/quote]


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Aug 22 2008, 10:29 PM~11416105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, thats smell of chinese rims


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its in the sig...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 22 2008, 04:50 PM~11414023
> *we are havin a car wash this weekend, slap on a bikini and swing by :cheesy:
> *


Is that right... Lol! Loco. :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2008, 01:17 AM~11417274
> *Is that right... Lol! Loco. :cheesy:
> *


 :loco: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

need the regal ,rims, cutlass gone ,4 everything down 2 1000 or 400 4 each call 281 930 74 13 need it gone today thank


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2008, 01:14 AM~11417259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice cutlass sic


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

ok 300 4 the clip or the whole car and the regal is down 2 300 and the rims 250


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

the cltlass come with a rollin chassis the regal comes with eveything u see and the rims r brand new so hit me up just need it out of here or call 281 930 74 13


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 23 2008, 09:35 AM~11418587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



$150 for the rims


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2008, 09:48 AM~11418651
> *$150 for the rims
> *


250 cuz iam taking a big lost


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 23 2008, 11:50 AM~11418662
> *250 cuz iam taking a big lost
> *


so that 50 for the regal. all i need is the chassis


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 23 2008, 09:50 AM~11418662
> *250 cuz iam taking a big lost
> *



cool


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 23 2008, 09:51 AM~11418668
> *so that 50 for the regal. all i need is the chassis
> *


dam yall sure be baller , yall want 2 low ball not 50 but 300 ill take 50 4 the rollin chassis in the backyard this r cheaps price in town


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 23 2008, 11:53 AM~11418678
> *dam yall sure be baller , yall want 2 low ball not 50 but 300 ill take 50 4 the rollin chassis in the backyard this r cheaps price in town
> *


 :biggrin: 

the whole regal was 300.
250 for the rims
50 for the regal 

makes the 300 you wanted


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2008, 09:52 AM~11418675
> *cool
> *


so do u want them


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

the whole regal 300
the rollin chassis 50
the whole cutlass or clip 300
the rims 250 :machinegun:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 23 2008, 12:03 PM~11418731
> *the whole regal 300
> the rollin chassis 50
> the whole cutlass or clip 300
> ...


pm sent


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 23 2008, 09:21 AM~11418526
> *nice cutlass sic
> *


 :0 where u been?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 23 2008, 10:35 AM~11418587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does it run?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cali 
chilling bro spending time with my baby girl and working how about u are u houston


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2008, 01:33 PM~11419153
> *does it run?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2008, 11:33 AM~11419153
> *does it run?
> *


do it got chrome


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2008, 03:41 PM~11419726
> *do it got chrome
> *


dont matter. theres always


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2008, 03:42 PM~11419733
> *dont matter.  theres always
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2008, 04:04 PM~11419844
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

where are all yall foo's at


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2008, 03:12 PM~11419887
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Devious Sixty8,* 713ridaz*, RAGALAC, G-Bodyman



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 23 2008, 07:10 PM~11420684
> *:buttkick:
> *


getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 22 2008, 10:17 PM~11415998
> *makin money and money maker!!! what up homie u know how we roll alwayS on the HUSTLE!! :biggrin:
> *


i got tha price on what you needed! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 22 2008, 12:05 PM~11411775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

she got yo ass COLLIN!!! hahahaha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

just got these..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11421967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Quit lying you know you bought those 22's at the DUB show you were looking at.lol....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11421967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2008, 11:06 PM~11421901
> ****** even if i had a trailer...it would be on the street quicker than your shit...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWW ***** U CAINT CLOWN ON NOONE FOR A WHILE HOMIE....... NOT AFTER THE STUNT *COLINS* PULLED ON YO ASS TODAY........DAMN THAT WAS FUCKED UP.....BUT FUNNY AT THE SAME TIME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY *****


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Lady_Ace, mr.debonair, Devious Sixty8


I SEE YA LONG TIME NO SEE........HOWS THE SHOP BIZZ AND ALL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2008, 11:39 PM~11422370
> *AWWWWWWW ***** U CAINT CLOWN ON NOONE FOR A WHILE HOMIE....... NOT AFTER THE STUNT COLINS PULLED ON YO ASS TODAY........DAMN THAT WAS FUCKED UP.....BUT FUNNY AT THE SAME TIME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MY *****
> *



you the one who gave me the wrong number.... :angry: he probably thought i need 5-20's :biggrin: ...i was close to callin him back and asking what he was really sellin'....haha thanks for your help today homie...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2008, 02:20 AM~11422846
> *you the one who gave me the wrong number.... :angry:  he probably thought i need 5-20's :biggrin: ...i was close to callin him back and asking what he was really sellin'....haha  thanks for your help today homie...
> *


HAHAHAHA......YEA I GUESS IT WAS KINDA MY FAULT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' friendly azz helpful ******.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 23 2008, 09:06 PM~11421901
> ****** even if i had a trailer...it would be on the street quicker than your shit...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Ha collin!!!! ***** u was fixing to buy some dope and aint even know bout it........next time ask a lil more info ya big dummyy!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Devious :uh: is this what you were jamin to when them tranny's where on your hood  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






The Kinks - "Lola"

I met her in a club down in old Soho 
Where you drink champagne and it tastes just like cherry-cola 
See-oh-el-aye cola 
She walked up to me and she asked me to dance 
I asked her her name and in a dark brown voice she said Lola 
El-oh-el-aye Lola la-la-la-la Lola 

Well I'm not the world's most physical guy 
But when she squeezed me tight she nearly broke my spine 
Oh my Lola la-la-la-la Lola 
Well I'm not dumb but I can't understand 
Why she walked like a woman and talked like a man 
Oh my Lola la-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola 

Well we drank champagne and danced all night 
Under electric candlelight 
She picked me up and sat me on her knee 
And said dear boy won't you come home with me 
Well I'm not the world's most passionate guy 
But when I looked in her eyes well I almost fell for my Lola 
La-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola 
Lola la-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola 
I pushed her away 
I walked to the door 
I fell to the floor 
I got down on my knees 
Then I looked at her and she at me 

Well that's the way that I want it to stay 
And I always want it to be that way for my Lola 
La-la-la-la Lola 
Girls will be boys and boys will be girls 
It's a mixed up muddled up shook up world except for Lola 
La-la-la-la Lola 

Well I left home just a week before 
And I'd never ever kissed a woman before 
But Lola smiled and took me by the hand 
And said dear boy I'm gonna make you a man 

Well I'm not the world's most masculine man 
But I know what I am and I'm glad I'm a man 
And so is Lola 
La-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola 
Lola la-la-la-la Lola la-la-la-la Lola


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Aug 22 2008, 08:29 PM~11416105
> *:rant: GO TEXANS :tears:   Oh well :biggrin:
> *


 we had to let the cowboys win at least one preseason game :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 01:08 PM~11424652
> *
> *


pics fool :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2008, 12:08 PM~11424655
> *pics fool :uh:
> *


ok....









:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 01:10 PM~11424662
> *ok....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2008, 12:12 PM~11424671
> *
> *


aint heard from him...he dont have digital cam...so i doubt he even knows how to email... :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 02:13 PM~11424678
> *aint heard from him...he dont have digital cam...so i doubt he even knows how to email... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 23 2008, 09:17 PM~11421967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice ta bonito. JUST DOING IT NICE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Aug 24 2008, 11:34 AM~11424001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word is, you hired a guy that dont even know how to read, let alone use a computer. told you dude wasn't worth a shit, dont care how good his resume sounds if you found him outside home depot.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 24 2008, 05:42 PM~11426304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finally junkin that piece of shit?? j/k hopefully a full wrap for the whore :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

h:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 08:05 PM~11426464
> *h:
> *


that how u blow on the tuba? 



:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 24 2008, 05:42 PM~11426304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2008, 07:10 PM~11426500
> *thats funny
> *


Your ass should have been at the shop today. We had RaRa on the ground trying to take of his fuel filter.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Aug 23 2008, 10:19 PM~11421679
> *i got tha price on what you needed! :biggrin:
> *


  SOUNDS GOOD!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 24 2008, 06:21 PM~11426574
> *Your ass should have been at the shop today. We had RaRa on the ground trying to take of his fuel filter.
> *


nobody called me today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2008, 03:48 PM~11425651
> *
> word is, you hired a guy that dont even know how to read, let alone use a computer.    told you dude wasn't worth a shit, dont care how good his resume sounds if you found him outside home depot.
> *


wouldnt give a fuck if he can read or not as long as he can lay paint


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2008, 06:08 PM~11426481
> *that how u blow on the tuba?
> :roflmao:
> *


Yea......nana tought me.....bitch don't say nota modafuckin thing to me u bitch ass *****......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2008, 05:48 PM~11425651
> *:uh:    not even gonna ask what you were looking for that made you find that video      :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: Off topic but I see you changed your myspace song to it :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

1961 biscayne for sale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 24 2008, 07:13 PM~11427007
> *1961 biscayne for sale
> *


Just don't learn hu.....


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 24 2008, 06:53 PM~11426377
> *finally junkin that piece of shit?? j/k hopefully a full wrap for the whore  :0
> *


not 4 da whore...but i got my eyes on a frame dats gonna get a full wrap.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 24 2008, 07:26 PM~11427113
> *not 4 da whore...but i got my eyes on a frame dats gonna get a full wrap.....
> *


 :0 good for you....you make me so proud :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 24 2008, 07:26 PM~11427113
> *not 4 da whore...but i got my eyes on a frame dats gonna get a full wrap.....
> *


when yall boys comin to mo city to roll the dice. lets set something up...


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 24 2008, 08:29 PM~11427134-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna have to wait until after my lil girls b-day...but im down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Aug 24 2008, 07:32 PM~11427169
> *:biggrin:
> gonna have to wait until after my lil girls b-day...but im down
> *


let me know cuz i need to buy something chrome for the trunk of the 60 and i need yalls donations


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 07:35 PM~11427211
> *let me know cuz i need to buy something chrome for the trunk of the 60 and i need yalls donations
> *


 :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Where is Danny? He's always here. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

probaly somewhere gettin head from a tranny!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2008, 08:01 PM~11427442
> *probaly somewhere gettin head from a tranny!
> *


hattin'


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 09:03 PM~11427460
> *hattin'
> *


pics :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE SOME IS FIXING TO MAKE SO POWER MOVES!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 , WHO'S HOPPER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 24 2008, 08:08 PM~11427507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 24 2008, 08:03 PM~11427460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big brown..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 24 2008, 10:17 PM~11427589
> *:0 dont make it get stuck  :biggrin:
> x2
> *


NOT MINE ITS SOME HOMEBOYS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2008, 10:16 PM~11427580
> *:0 , WHO'S HOPPER
> *


U ALREADY KNOW.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Aug 24 2008, 09:53 PM~11427368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jealous


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2008, 08:30 PM~11427759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. already


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 07:30 PM~11427140
> *when yall boys comin to mo city to roll the dice. lets set something up...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 24 2008, 08:36 PM~11427828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


youre laughing but no joke was told....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2008, 08:30 PM~11427759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam da batmobile done invaded da topic.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Aug 24 2008, 09:36 PM~11427828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want in on some cards :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2008, 08:40 PM~11427871
> *i want in on some cards  :biggrin:
> *


next weekend is a 3 day weekend...one day to ride, one day for the fam and one day for gambling...hurt hit for 900 last week at casino....i cant never get that lucky...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 09:42 PM~11427882
> *next weekend is a 3 day weekend...one day to ride, one day for the fam and one day for gambling...hurt hit for 900 last week at casino....i cant never get that lucky...
> *


boat, plus hittin for 900.....ballin


when yall wanna do this...sat. ???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2008, 10:34 PM~11427803
> *damn.. already
> *


maybe you shoulda hung out with the day laborers at home depot, might have got the job offer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2008, 08:44 PM~11427917
> *boat, plus hittin for 900.....ballin
> when yall wanna do this...sat. ???
> *


whenever..we can do it tonite. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2008, 09:48 PM~11427950
> *whenever..we can do it tonite.  :biggrin:
> *


  bout to go to sleep


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2008, 10:30 PM~11427759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT ONE TOO?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2008, 08:48 PM~11427948
> *maybe you shoulda hung out with the day laborers at home depot, might have got the job offer.
> *


naw im straight..
got a cutty to finish


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I SEE ALOT OF CHEERLEDERS IN THE







HOUSE!!!!! I DONT CHEER I ROLL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2008, 10:52 PM~11427987
> *naw im straight..
> got a cutty to finish
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 24 2008, 10:52 PM~11427987
> *naw im straight..
> got a cutty to finish
> *


WAT UP BY BROTHER? WHAT YOU UP TOO, HEY ILL HIT YOU UP I NEED SOME WHEELS PAINTED FOR MY NEW HOPPER! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 24 2008, 08:28 PM~11427720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne nobody can win around this bitch.. give someone props and your a cheerleader talk shit and your a hater.. makes a ***** just wanna post pics of nice racks.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 24 2008, 08:08 PM~11427507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: k onda tony ..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 24 2008, 08:29 AM~11423585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha.....***** was down for it too.....it's slim's fault..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 24 2008, 10:08 PM~11427507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


instead of stalkin em, maybe you should knock on the door and ask for tips!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2008, 09:00 PM~11428077
> *agreed........ :biggrin:
> 
> hahaha.....***** was down for it too.....it's slim's fault..... :biggrin:
> *


Yeap....blame it on dda black guy...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2008, 09:04 PM~11428130
> *instead of stalkin em, maybe you should knock on the door and ask for tips!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2008, 10:56 PM~11428034
> *mayne  nobody can win around this bitch..  give someone props and your a cheerleader      talk shit and your a hater..      makes a ***** just wanna post pics of nice racks.
> *


smartest thing u ever said. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 24 2008, 08:54 PM~11428016
> *WAT UP BY BROTHER? WHAT YOU UP TOO, HEY ILL HIT YOU UP I NEED SOME WHEELS PAINTED FOR MY NEW HOPPER! :biggrin:
> *


chillin.
let me know when ya ready.. i need to repaint mines also..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 08:50 PM~11426805
> *Yea......nana tought me.....bitch don't say nota modafuckin thing to me u bitch ass *****......
> *


Damn, such ugly words noe.............


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 10:04 PM~11428137
> *Yeap....blame it on dda black guy...
> *



THEN YOU HALF AT FAULT TOO :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 24 2008, 09:22 PM~11428359
> *Damn, such ugly words noe.............
> *


Yea that was kinda da point.......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2008, 10:56 PM~11428034
> *mayne  nobody can win around this bitch..  give someone props and your a cheerleader      talk shit and your a hater..      makes a ***** just wanna post pics of nice racks.
> *


Honesty is the only way to go, some ppl just cant take it and get all butt hurt. I hand out more " butt hurt feelings reports" to fill a fuckin forest. Pussies. Post up the boobage! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 24 2008, 09:23 PM~11428373
> *THEN YOU HALF AT FAULT TOO :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam...ok maybe like 25%......ol random number callin ass nicca...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 11:30 PM~11428454
> *Yea that was kinda da point.......
> *


You need some happy pills :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

GIMME A C!
GIMME A H!
GIMME A I!
GIMME A P!
GIMME A P!
GIMME A E!
GIMME A R!
GIMME A S!
GO CHIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!

:0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 23 2008, 09:34 AM~11418583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang homie i wish you was closer id snap this 1 up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 10:33 PM~11428479
> *Dam...ok maybe like 25%......ol random number callin ass nicca...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 24 2008, 09:35 PM~11428497
> *You need some happy pills :biggrin:
> *


Na I need a lowrider..maybe then I wouldn't be as angry....lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 24 2008, 10:57 PM~11428051
> *:biggrin:      k  onda  tony  ..
> *


I WAS ROLLING BY AND SEEN EL TERRORISTA!!! SO I TOOK A PIC...QUE ROLLO BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 09:40 PM~11428547
> *Na I need a lowrider..maybe then I wouldn't be as angry....lol
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 24 2008, 09:37 PM~11428520
> *GIMME A C!
> GIMME A H!
> GIMME A I!
> ...


Instagatin ass *****.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2008, 11:04 PM~11428130
> *instead of stalkin em, maybe you should knock on the door and ask for tips!
> *


TIPS ARE FOR SUCKERS HOMIE, FUCK WHAT U TALKING ABOUT CAPALA!!! UR THE ONE THAT NEEDS TIPS SO YOU CAN FINISH YOU FUCKIN PROJACTS.....  I DONT LIVE OF OFF TIPS, CALL ME CASH MONEY>>>


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 09:43 PM~11428577
> *Instagatin ass *****.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 24 2008, 09:44 PM~11428583
> *:biggrin:
> *


Well since we aint got no lowriders we might as well right...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 09:52 PM~11428651
> *Well since we aint got no lowriders we might as well right...
> *


yea and i will never own a lowrider...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 11:40 PM~11428547
> *Na I need a lowrider..maybe then I wouldn't be as angry....lol
> *


Lol know the feelin, regal is finally out of the paint shop, u can ride shotgun lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 24 2008, 10:00 PM~11428717
> *Lol know the feelin, regal is finally out of the paint shop, u can ride shotgun lol
> *


Dam I was just gon ask u bout it..yea mine pretty much out to....but it gon be awhile tho still gota add some lil here n there's ya dig.....got the no bucket riding campaign I'm trying to keep going


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 10:04 PM~11428740
> *Dam I was just gon ask u bout it..yea mine pretty much out to....but it gon be awhile  tho still gota add some lil here n there's ya dig.....got the no bucket riding campaign I'm trying to keep going
> *


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 24 2008, 09:55 PM~11428667
> *yea and i will never own a lowrider...
> *


Ill just keep drivin momas car and u just keep walkin to every show n well be aight...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 10:08 PM~11428768
> *Ill just keep drivin momas car and u just keep walkin to every show n well be aight...
> *


  maybe i need to stop drinking hennessy and downgrade to wine coolers to save money...whats a good flavor?? gotcha bitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2008, 12:04 AM~11428740
> *Dam I was just gon ask u bout it..yea mine pretty much out to....but it gon be awhile  tho still gota add some lil here n there's ya dig.....got the no bucket riding campaign I'm trying to keep going
> *


Yep, i feel ya. Interior finish and juice will just about finish the regal, but i got the main project to start on and i bought a crib. $$$$ are gettin low


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 24 2008, 10:10 PM~11428791
> *Yep, i feel ya. Interior finish and juice will just about finish the regal, but i got the main project to start on and i bought a crib. $$$$ are gettin low
> *


Mayne...ballin n makin power moves......congrats on da crib chino....hope da regal gon be bangin da bumper...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11428782
> * maybe i need to stop drinking hennessy and downgrade to wine coolers to save money...whats a good flavor?? gotcha bitch!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmmmmm na patron shots and fruity drinks get expensive also...........prolly need to slow down on buying all them chucks that's wat I think it is...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2008, 10:18 PM~11428855
> *Hmmmmmmm na patron shots and fruity drinks get expensive also...........prolly need to slow down on buying all them chucks that's wat I think it is...
> *


***** my chucks cheaper than them drinks u buy at the club :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 24 2008, 11:43 PM~11428581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


regalize 07'


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 25 2008, 01:09 AM~11429237
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 24 2008, 11:31 PM~11429337
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: lol my bad...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 25 2008, 01:32 AM~11429341
> *:biggrin: lol my bad...
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 24 2008, 11:32 PM~11429343
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2008, 09:30 PM~11427759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2008, 03:42 AM~11429708
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Late nite creep! Mayn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2008, 03:42 AM~11429708
> *:thumbsup:
> *


groupie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 25 2008, 02:43 AM~11429710
> *Late nite creep! Mayn
> *


You already know. Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 03:03 AM~11429733
> *groupie
> *


Yup that's true. :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2008, 04:46 AM~11429783
> *Yup that's true. :yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 03:54 AM~11429793
> *:uh:
> *


Hater! :thumbsdown:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2008, 08:56 PM~11428034
> *mayne  nobody can win around this bitch..  give someone props and your a cheerleader      talk shit and your a hater..      makes a ***** just wanna post pics of nice racks.
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 24 2008, 08:30 PM~11427759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST DOING IT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 25 2008, 08:21 AM~11430140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doos open mayne


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 01:06 AM~11429217
> *regalize 07'
> *


 :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 02:03 AM~11429733
> *groupie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go slim, flashback


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2008, 09:44 AM~11431243
> *here u go slim, flashback
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: ...bucket as chippers....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 25 2008, 11:36 AM~11432305
> *:werd:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

child support is due sucker motherfucker need $526 for school books. NOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 02:24 PM~11432754
> *child support is due sucker motherfucker need $526 for school books. NOW
> *


fuck you beetch! join the military and make daddy proud! :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2008, 02:30 PM~11432799
> *fuck you beetch!  join the military and make daddy proud!  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :callingthelawyer:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 12:34 PM~11432831
> *:uh:  :callingthelawyer:
> *




DOH!!!!!!!!!!! you're setting your self up for that one... I see it coming. :yessad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 02:34 PM~11432831
> *:uh:  :callingthelawyer:
> *


:wasn'tmewasthepostman: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 02:34 PM~11432831
> *:uh:  :callingthelawyer:
> *


:snitch:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce+Aug 25 2008, 02:35 PM~11432841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


playing dress up dont count. pay up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 02:39 PM~11432879
> *  fuck
> 
> playing dress up dont count. pay up
> *


i showed up as the *butt*ler pendejo, ask yo' moms :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 12:34 PM~11432831
> *:uh:  :callingthepolice:
> *


snitch :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 12:24 PM~11432754
> *child support is due sucker motherfucker need $526 for school books. NOW
> *


DO YOU EVEN WHO YOUR DADDY IS, LAYITLOW IS FULL OF PLAYERS AND SHIT. WE ALL CAN BE YOUR DADDY.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 01:11 PM~11433131
> *DO YOU EVEN WHO YOUR DADDY IS, LAYITLOW IS FULL OF PLAYERS AND SHIT. WE ALL CAN BE YOUR DADDY.
> *


snitchin is in the blood..so that rules me out.. I NEVER snitch and NEVER will


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 25 2008, 03:12 PM~11433144
> *snitchin is in the blood..so that rules me out.. I NEVER snitch and NEVER will
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 25 2008, 01:12 PM~11433144
> *snitchin is in the blood..so that rules me out.. I NEVER snitch and NEVER will
> *


X22222222222222222222

I think he belongs to DEVIOUS68


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Dualhex02(32)
HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Aug 25 2008, 02:24 PM~11432754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me, i put it in her ass. so unless she dug it out with a turkey baster and put it in her cooch.. i'm innocent.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Aug 25 2008, 03:14 PM~11433161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** gettin old in da 08'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 03:16 PM~11433174
> *you'd only need $226 if you didnt get fk'd out of $300 for that sunroof!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

2nd best deal i came on top. other was those liv4lac chinas that i flipped you. :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:14 PM~11433161
> *X22222222222222222222
> 
> I think he belongs to DEVIOUS68
> *


dont think his cock can pass his belly


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 01:18 PM~11433200
> *dont think his cock can pass his belly
> *



Why you looking at his cock for ??????? JOTO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:19 PM~11433204
> *Why you looking at his cock for ??????? JOTO
> *


 :uh: your the one that like bags


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 01:20 PM~11433215
> *:uh:  your the one that like bags
> *


I RATHER RIDE BAGS THAN LOOK AT COCKS, YOU ***.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:25 PM~11433258
> *I RATHER RIDE BAGS THAN LOOK AT COCKS, YOU ***.
> *


did i say i know i said i think. bring me to the next point. dont text me in the middle of the night i already told i will not stick it in you


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 01:28 PM~11433284
> *did i say  i know i said i think. bring me to the next point. dont text me in the middle of the night i already told i will not stick it in you
> *



HAHAHAHA. You the one that wants to look at my cock


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2008, 03:17 PM~11433193
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 2nd best deal i came on top.  other was those liv4lac chinas that i flipped you.  :cheesy:
> *


wasn't that bad of a deal.. my rusty chines(steel wool works wonders) for yours.. $150 and i still got the hurcs to sell once i get those rims off the car.  oh and i saved $ i would have wasted at rim shop making you help me swap rims. [email protected] to ask which way knock offs come off..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 03:29 PM~11433295
> *wasn't that bad of a deal..  my rusty chines(steel wool works wonders)  for yours..  $150  and i still got the hurcs to sell once i get those rims off the car.        oh and i saved $ i would have wasted at rim shop making you help me swap rims.      [email protected] to ask which way knock offs come off..
> *


it was pretty bad when you asked me "which direction do the knock off's go?" the fuck if i know, i'm hot rodding :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2008, 01:31 PM~11433313
> *it was pretty bad when you asked me "which direction do the knock off's go?"  the fuck if i know, i'm hot rodding  :biggrin:
> *



Damn, DEVIOUS called you on that. hahahaha SNITCH called me too asking where the windshield wiper swith was located to the MC I sold him. hahahaha

I know they have to be related now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:33 PM~11433330
> *Damn, DEVIOUS called you on that. hahahaha  SNITCH called me too asking where the windshield wiper swith to the MC I sold him. hahahaha
> 
> I know they have to be related now
> *


nah he bought a set of rims and left his chinas which i flipped for more $ also. help his a$$ switch his rims out of kindess and didn't want him having a heart attack since he was sweating like a somalian refugee.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2008, 01:34 PM~11433340
> *nah he bought a set of rims and left his chinas which i flipped for more $ also.  help his a$$ switch his rims out of kindess and didn't want him having a heart attack since he was sweating like a somalian refugee.
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Oh shit BAYTOWNSLC is on here now. We talk later


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:33 PM~11433330
> *Damn, DEVIOUS called you on that. hahahaha  SNITCH called me too asking where the windshield wiper swith was located  to the MC I sold him. hahahaha
> 
> I know they have to be related now
> *


it didnt have one.so i got a new steering column :angry: the old steering column was broken


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 01:37 PM~11433369
> *it didnt have one.so i got a new steering column  :angry: the old steering column was broken
> *


Well quit practicing hot wiring car and you wont break them


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Aug 25 2008, 02:15 PM~11433163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup feelin old as dirt.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:38 PM~11433376
> *Well quit practicing hot wiring car and you wont break them
> *


you have to learn some where beside i got it for 500 when you were selling it for 2000


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 01:39 PM~11433387
> *you have to learn some where beside i got it for 500 when you were selling it for 2000
> *


I was selling what? Your ass for $$$ much? FREE TO ALL LIL MEMBERS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 03:39 PM~11433387
> *you have to learn some where beside i got it for 500 when you were selling it for 2000
> *


Short Dog & me got a whole lot better deal. LOL But we promised not to say how much :angel:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2008, 01:41 PM~11433410
> *Short Dog & me got a whole lot better deal.  LOL  But we promised not to say how much  :angel:
> *



TRUE HOMIES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2008, 03:34 PM~11433340
> *nah he bought a set of rims and left his chinas which i flipped for more $ also.  help his a$$ switch his rims out of kindess and didn't want him having a heart attack since he was sweating like a somalian refugee.
> *


and i was in hurry to meet a brawd at palace inn.. told her "this time imma have to take baff before"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

700 for the blazer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:41 PM~11433415
> *TRUE HOMIES
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 25 2008, 01:41 PM~11433418
> *700 for the blazer
> *



700 N YOUR GIRL FOR THE WEEKENDS FOR THE NEXT 5 YEARS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:42 PM~11433425
> *700 N YOUR GIRL FOR THE WEEKENDS FOR THE NEXT 5 YEARS.
> *


Why would you want his girl Rightwonda :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:42 PM~11433425
> *700 N YOUR GIRL FOR THE WEEKENDS FOR THE NEXT 5 YEARS.
> *


tell em blazer got sentimental value and he gotta throw in his moms too


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:42 PM~11433425
> *700 N YOUR GIRL FOR THE WEEKENDS FOR THE NEXT 5 YEARS.
> *


okay


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 01:44 PM~11433444
> *tell em blazer got sentimental value and he gotta throw in his moms too
> *



HELL NO. NOT HIS MOM AGAIN


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:45 PM~11433454
> *HELL NO. NOT HIS MOM AGAIN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 03:45 PM~11433454
> *HELL NO. NOT HIS MOM AGAIN
> *


man said again.. guess she gets around..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 01:11 PM~11433131
> *DO YOU EVEN WHO YOUR DADDY IS, LAYITLOW IS FULL OF PLAYERS AND SHIT. WE ALL CAN BE YOUR DADDY.
> *


not me.. i know i pulled out..
unless she can get prego from swallowing..
:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

almost ready to get drowned in clear..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 02:54 PM~11434006
> *almost ready to get drowned in clear..
> 
> 
> ...


not bad dark dude


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 02:54 PM~11434006
> *almost ready to get drowned in clear..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 04:54 PM~11434006
> *almost ready to get drowned in clear..
> 
> 
> ...


all the waves in those patterns, you can call that bitch surfs up!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 25 2008, 01:51 PM~11432455
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 25 2008, 02:22 PM~11432741
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 03:11 PM~11434177
> *all he waves in those patterns, you can call that bitch surfs up!
> *


all the orange peel i left in your car.. you can call it capri sun


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

after dub....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 05:22 PM~11434291
> *all the orange peel i left in your car.. you can call it capri sun
> *


 :uh: bitch you painted it. but still like that, gonna write that down.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 03:23 PM~11434310
> *:uh:    bitch you painted it.      but still  like that, gonna write that down.
> *


take a picture..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 06:04 PM~11434774
> *take a picture..
> *


you to black wont come out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 04:48 PM~11435202
> *you to black  wont come out
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

<- sic's smiley


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 04:51 PM~11435230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 06:51 PM~11435230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 25 2008, 04:48 PM~11435202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 25 2008, 02:29 PM~11433295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comin out good!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 08:41 PM~11436374
> *:uh: :uh:  ....i was like...wtf...both these ***** got knockoffs and don't know how to put em on....should have told you to do it backwards....hahaha... :biggrin:
> 
> got a homie workin on a ride and needs some stocks....i'll give you $50 for em when you take em off....including sentimental value... :biggrin:
> ...


all b/s aside, for just $50 i rather keep em and use on capala.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and i dunno,but i just got text earlier.. that someone, who's name i wont say.. got tired of being fk'd with..so he went out and scored a big boy project truck.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 06:41 PM~11436374
> *:uh: :uh:  ....i was like...wtf...both these ***** got knockoffs and don't know how to put em on....should have told you to do it backwards....hahaha... :biggrin:
> 
> got a homie workin on a ride and needs some stocks....i'll give you $50 for em when you take em off....including sentimental value... :biggrin:
> ...


Call collin....maybe he got some....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 25 2008, 07:44 PM~11436400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: hahaha puto....you got jokes how huh?? that fool was ready to bring me 5 20's...imagine how he'll act on some 50....hahaha...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 04:54 PM~11434006
> *almost ready to get drowned in clear..
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN SIC!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Aug 24 2008, 09:35 PM~11428496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EMPIRE WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2008, 03:22 PM~11434294
> *after dub....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 02:54 PM~11434006
> *almost ready to get drowned in clear..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 07:09 PM~11436683
> *:angry:  :angry: and here i thought i was being generous....ok ok $55 and a 20 piece wing.....
> got it too :0
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm...now I got u figured out how u just up and buy daytons every month.....making them road trips to pick up some 5.............20's....... h:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Aug 25 2008, 04:22 PM~11434294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they used and full of sentimental value..... :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 07:31 PM~11436906
> *:0  :biggrin:
> they used and full of sentimental value..... :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I bet...coming from dat expensive ass white boy......h:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2008, 08:40 PM~11437025
> *I bet...coming from dat expensive ass white boy......h:
> *



mf got a house full of goodies.......i was like :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 .......he's cool people mayne.....i need a bottom piece to a bumper kit, so hit me up if you come across one.....  


and no fker....i'm not callin COLLIN!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 25 2008, 07:13 PM~11436720
> *:biggrin:
> LOOKIN SIC!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 09:45 PM~11437103
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 02:54 PM~11434006
> *almost ready to get drowned in clear..
> 
> 
> ...


i like the patterns, flows good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 25 2008, 07:50 PM~11437192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 25 2008, 07:43 PM~11437069
> *mf got a house full of goodies.......i was like  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 .......he's cool people mayne.....i need a bottom piece to a bumper kit, so hit me up if you come across one.....
> and no fker....i'm not callin COLLIN!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


Yea white boys house like a toy score for a lac owner.....and wat part u need for a 5th...I gota beat up 5th wheel bucket that's just sittin I'm my garage....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2008, 07:58 PM~11437329
> *Yea white boys house like a toy score for a lac owner.....and wat part u need for a 5th...I gota beat up 5th wheel bucket that's just sittin I'm my garage....
> *


let me have it.. i wanna put a 5th on da elco


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 07:59 PM~11437345
> *let me have it.. i wanna put a 5th on da elco
> *


Trippin...I wouldn't let u make no bucket additions to da elco..........its too beat up anyways....





































































And to top it off......ur black...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2008, 08:06 PM~11437453
> *Trippin...I wouldn't let u make no bucket additions to da elco..........its too beat up anyways....
> And to top it off......ur black...
> *


  
racist bitch..(cali)

might be beat up.. bitch that bitch keeps a ***** from sweatin in the h-town heat..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 08:10 PM~11437505
> *
> racist bitch..(cali)
> 
> ...


yea wat he said :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 08:10 PM~11437505
> *
> racist bitch..(cali)
> 
> ...


Hahahaha na wasn't reffering to ur car.....was saying the 5th wheel bucket I got is too beat up....u can't do shit wit it...........lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2008, 08:16 PM~11437613
> *Hahahaha na wasn't reffering to ur car.....was saying the 5th wheel bucket I got is too beat up....u can't do shit wit it...........lol
> *


o.. shows you how much its called a bucket


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2008, 08:58 PM~11437329
> *Yea white boys house like a toy score for a lac owner.....and wat part u need for a 5th...I gota beat up 5th wheel bucket that's just sittin I'm my garage....
> *



wtf i'm gonna do with it??? hahaha.....how bad is it homie??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 08:18 PM~11437652
> *o.. shows you how much its called a bucket
> *


Ha....well I guess its a houston thng hu......lol.......




And mike that bitch is fucked up homie would only be good to put the food for the cows in out there in the country


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 09:59 PM~11437345
> *let me have it.. i wanna put a 5th on da elco
> *


and cover up your crooked license plate? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2008, 10:16 PM~11437613
> *Hahahaha na wasn't reffering to ur car.....was saying the 5th wheel bucket I got is too beat up....u can't do shit wit it...........lol
> *


sic will get few galons of bondo and cardboard the paint it and say "i wanted it that way"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 25 2008, 08:28 PM~11437769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no cardboard here.. always metal  
unlike you car.. bitch prob gots bondo from the 60's


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2008, 09:27 PM~11437755
> *Ha....well I guess its a houston thng hu......lol.......
> And mike that bitch is fucked up homie would only be good to put the food for the cows in out there in the country
> *


 :uh: :angry: ......let me call collin see if he want's it.......hahaha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 10:36 PM~11437849
> *
> no plate is on the left.. not middle..
> no cardboard here.. always metal
> ...


keep yappin and i'll let home depot day laborer do next paint job.. be like "fk sic.. painted my car last time and after the back seat smelled like watermelon and white gurls.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 08:47 PM~11437976
> *keep yappin and i'll let home depot day laborer do next paint job..    be like "fk sic..    painted my car last time and after  the back seat smelled like watermelon and white gurls.
> *


fuck it.. let that wet do it..
back seat gon smell like tacos and ass..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 25 2008, 11:03 PM~11438149
> *fuck it.. let that wet do it..
> back seat gon smell like tacos and ass..
> *


already smells that way


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 09:08 PM~11438204
> *already smells that way
> *


:burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2008, 03:22 PM~11434294
> *after dub....
> 
> 
> ...


more stuff like dis is wat this topic needs 
:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2008, 10:08 PM~11438204
> *already smells that way
> *


 :burn: :barf: 


:roflmao: You a dayum fool!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 26 2008, 08:22 AM~11440173
> *:0
> more stuff like dis is wat this topic needs
> :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 06:33 AM~11440199
> *:uh:
> *


that or trannys on top of ur hood. :twak: :twak: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For the Tejano radio listeners, 980AM/102.9HD Tejano is now being broadcasted on 105.3FM. Pick it up good in La Porte & Pearland.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2008, 07:23 AM~11440391
> *For the Tejano radio listeners, 980AM/102.9HD Tejano is now being broadcasted on 105.3FM.  Pick it up good in La Porte & Pearland.
> *


q onda mija u been kind of quiet lately. :uh: did u get CENSORED or what :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2008, 08:23 AM~11440391
> *For the Tejano radio listeners, 980AM/102.9HD Tejano is now being broadcasted on 105.3FM.  Pick it up good in La Porte & Pearland.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 26 2008, 09:34 AM~11440439
> *q onda mija u been kind of quiet lately.  :uh: did u get CENSORED  or what  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


No chiquita, been busy at the office. nice pic of you picotiando mofles. :ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2008, 07:23 AM~11440391
> *For the Tejano radio listeners, 980AM/102.9HD Tejano is now being broadcasted on 105.3FM.  Pick it up good in La Porte & Pearland.
> *


In BEAUMONT too. I was jamming to El PACHUCO this morning


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2008, 07:59 AM~11440550
> *No chiquita, been busy at the office.  nice pic of you picotiando mofles.  :ugh:
> *


vamos pal swapmeet on the 13 en el horse track


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 26 2008, 10:12 AM~11440636
> *vamos pal swapmeet  on the 13 en el horse track
> *


I'll be there for sure. Need parts for my 51. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2008, 08:13 AM~11440644
> *I'll be there for sure.  Need parts for my 51.  :biggrin:
> *


me too time to get sum FORD performance PArts :biggrin: :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2008, 08:13 AM~11440644
> *I'll be there for sure.  Need parts for my 51.  :biggrin:
> *


i ll take u to TAQUERIAS ARANDAS FOR LUNCH :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 26 2008, 10:21 AM~11440705
> *i ll take u to TAQUERIAS ARANDAS FOR LUNCH  :biggrin:
> *


not a bad deal.  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 26 2008, 11:40 AM~11441195
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2008, 09:45 AM~11441236
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 26 2008, 09:23 AM~11440391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 10:35 AM~11441658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I NEED ME ONE OF THEM


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 26 2008, 08:12 AM~11440636
> *vamos pal swapmeet  on the 13 en el horse track
> *


swap meet at sam houston race track on the 13th.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 12:23 PM~11441563
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


nope. ask your primo jesse to see if it's one of your long lost kinfolks.


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 25 2008, 03:22 PM~11434294
> *after dub....
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Danny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 26 2008, 02:32 PM~11442669
> *Hi Danny
> *


didn't we talk about using my government name? :uh: 


helen!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet, odd.. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2008, 07:38 PM~11445434
> *Agreed
> *


entertain us, get your clear heels on, and start dancing!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 06:45 PM~11445493
> *entertain us, get your clear heels on, and start dancing!
> *


Negative! Babe wouldn't appreciate that. :nono:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427293

:tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2008, 07:54 PM~11445552
> *Negative! Babe wouldn't appreciate that. :nono:
> *


only thing your babe gives a fk about is this big blk topless bitch.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 06:57 PM~11445579
> *only thing your babe gives a fk about is this big blk topless bitch.
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2008, 08:06 PM~11445652
> *Lol!
> *


and ya know this mayneeeeeeeee


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2008, 06:06 PM~11445652
> *Lol!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 05:57 PM~11445579
> *only thing your babe gives a fk about is this big blk topless bitch.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 07:07 PM~11445656
> *and ya know this mayneeeeeeeee
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 07:12 PM~11445694
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2008, 06:25 PM~11445809
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:around:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 26 2008, 08:40 PM~11445943
> *:around:
> *


pedos!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 26 2008, 08:51 PM~11446064
> *pedos!
> *


cochino


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 26 2008, 08:54 PM~11446097
> *cochino
> *


mest up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11445943
> *:around:
> *


I could go for a couple land sharks right bout now.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 26 2008, 08:58 PM~11446142
> *mest up
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2008, 08:59 PM~11446150
> *I could go for a couple land sharks right bout now.
> *


all you ever wanna do is drink.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 08:24 PM~11445795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


took quarters out huh? good move.. now you definately won't get overspray on INSIDE part of windows. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 08:09 PM~11446242
> *all you ever wanna do is drink.
> *


Who me? :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 07:11 PM~11446256
> *took quarters out huh?  good move..  now you definately won't get overspray on INSIDE part of windows.  :uh:
> *


actually the owner stripped the car..
no bumpers or glass besides the front and read windows..
no weather striping either..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 09:21 PM~11446369
> *actually the owner stripped the car..
> no bumpers or glass besides the front and read windows..
> no weather striping either..
> *


prolly didn't want you sneakin off in it, prolly cause your blk


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 07:23 PM~11446391
> *prolly didn't want you sneakin off in it, prolly cause your blk
> *


say it loud... hny likes black dick, and she proud..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2008, 08:59 PM~11446150
> *I could go for a couple land sharks right bout now.
> *


ha! got you hooked :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 08:27 PM~11446425
> *say it loud... hny likes black dick, and she proud..
> *


Wtf?!? :roflmao: 

Sorry but that's a type of chocolate that ive never had. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 26 2008, 08:31 PM~11446467
> *ha! got you hooked :biggrin:
> *


Good stuff. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2008, 09:35 PM~11446518
> *Good stuff. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2008, 07:33 PM~11446493
> *Wtf?!?  :roflmao:
> 
> Sorry but that's a type of chocolate that ive never had. Lol!
> *


theres always a 1st time..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 26 2008, 08:58 PM~11446142
> *mest up
> *



the truth que no?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what ever happen to Ellie? hrny run him out of town again?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11445943
> *:around:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 26 2008, 11:48 PM~11448191
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 26 2008, 10:50 PM~11448223
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 26 2008, 11:51 PM~11448229
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 26 2008, 10:59 PM~11448309
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


PROJECT INTERNATIONAL BLAZIN COMING SOON.........

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 26 2008, 10:40 PM~11448681
> *PROJECT INTERNATIONAL BLAZIN COMING SOON.........
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 i heard first stop is bryan to rip up the cornfields :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 27 2008, 12:40 AM~11448681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hope not, corn probably rip thru that floor pan! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2008, 08:54 PM~11446751
> *theres always a 1st time..
> *


 hno: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 10:18 PM~11447741
> *what ever happen to Ellie?  hrny run him out of town again?
> *


What can I say? I gotta way with guys...... :ugh: :roflmao:

Chismoso! :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 27 2008, 12:17 AM~11448936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2008, 11:18 PM~11447741
> *what ever happen to Ellie?  hrny run him out of town again?
> *


He's out recruiting people for the return of Spokes N Juice


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 27 2008, 12:16 AM~11449153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2008, 07:52 AM~11449724
> *He's out recruiting people for the return of Spokes N Juice
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



......wait :0 are u serious :0 




HAHAHAHA :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2008, 09:26 AM~11449877
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ......wait :0  are u serious :0
> HAHAHAHA  :uh:
> *


SI, 1st model for coca pearls rust can is hrnybrneye! woot woot!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 27 2008, 04:24 AM~11449382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe devious can find a are you hot tranny..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2008, 10:05 AM~11450067
> *dont be scared,, it wot hurt
> 
> or maybe devious can find a are you hot tranny..
> *


 :burn:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: what it do mario


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 27 2008, 06:26 AM~11449384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: 


with nice racks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 27 2008, 12:40 AM~11448681
> *PROJECT INTERNATIONAL BLAZIN COMING SOON.........
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 27 2008, 01:17 AM~11448936
> *:0 i heard first stop is bryan to rip up the cornfields  :biggrin:
> *


FIRST IS DEVIOUS NANA HOUSE THEN CORNFIELDS........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2008, 02:16 AM~11449153
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> hope not, corn probably rip thru that floor pan!    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT WHY I CAN PICK UP SOME CORN FOR YOUR WINGS AND RUM...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2008, 09:27 AM~11449883
> *SI, 1st model for coca pearls rust can is hrnybrneye!  woot woot!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 27 2008, 11:30 AM~11451512
> *FIRST IS DEVIOUS NANA HOUSE THEN CORNFIELDS........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

bunk




nuff said


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

i need the cutlass gone 250 come get it comes with extra rollin chassis eruo clip body clean hit me up or call 281 930 7413


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

heres it is


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 27 2008, 02:49 PM~11452119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


front clip probably worth more then rest of car. i say part out whole thing. whatever dont sell take to scrap metal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2008, 03:04 PM~11452263
> *front clip probably worth more then rest of car.    i say part out whole thing.
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 27 2008, 02:49 PM~11452119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD BUY IT BUT IT'S NOT A 4X4...... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 27 2008, 03:27 PM~11452516
> *I WOULD BUY IT BUT IT'S NOT A 4X4...... :angry:
> *


and don't have enough rust for you.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Soon to be in Houston...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2008, 02:56 PM~11452826
> *Soon to be in Houston...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 27 2008, 04:26 PM~11453086
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Homie Oscar Solano with the green/white '54 in Oldies CC went to Califas to buy it. Got a good deal on it too. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Aug 27 2008, 04:56 PM~11453362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 27 2008, 02:58 PM~11453383
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2008, 03:33 PM~11452588
> *and don't have enough rust  for you.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 27 2008, 04:58 PM~11453383
> *
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 27 2008, 05:16 PM~11453571
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2008, 01:56 PM~11452826
> *Soon to be in Houston...
> 
> 
> ...


another h bomb addition??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 27 2008, 04:58 PM~11453383
> *
> 
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 06:06 PM~11454030
> *another h bomb addition??
> *


He isn't with H-Bombs.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 27 2008, 04:51 PM~11454508
> *He isn't with H-Bombs.
> *


oh.......................... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 27 2008, 06:06 PM~11454030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:0 






noe, what i tell you about sneak dissin, if you wanna say something just say it.. o' skury ass bitch.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2008, 06:26 PM~11455370
> *:0
> noe, what i tell you about sneak dissin, if you wanna say something just say it..    o' skury ass bitch.
> *


just asked if it was an adittion to my folks club................................





































and what we say bout using goverment names??????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 27 2008, 06:59 PM~11455674
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup.............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 06:59 PM~11455676
> *sup.............
> *


shit jus settling down..had to run around today and get estimates for L.A. Magnum


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 27 2008, 07:00 PM~11455686
> *shit jus settling down..had to run around today and get estimates for L.A. Magnum
> *


dam.......guess u had one them fucked up accidents hu?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 07:03 PM~11455710
> *dam.......guess u had one them fucked up accidents hu?
> *


let somebody drive it and they wrecked it..nothing major...i aint trippin goin to paint on monday :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 27 2008, 07:08 PM~11455767
> *let somebody drive it and they wrecked it..nothing major...i aint trippin goin to paint on monday  :biggrin:
> *


SIC SAID HE WOULD PAINT IT FOR A BUCKETA CHICKEN...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 07:12 PM~11455800
> *SIC SAID HE WOULD PAINT IT FOR A BUCKETA CHICKEN...
> *


still waiting on his black ass to throw patterns on it...hes not a business man..so fuck him :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 27 2008, 07:14 PM~11455818
> *still waiting on his black ass to throw patterns on it...hes not a business man..so fuck him  :biggrin:
> *


***** MUST NOT LIKE MULA......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 07:27 PM~11455963
> ****** MUST NOT LIKE MULA......
> *


must not...and he always says he broke... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 27 2008, 07:27 PM~11455965
> *must not...and he always says he broke... :uh:
> *


MUST BE WASTIN ALL HIS MONEY ON GAS DRIVING TO KATY TO FUCK WIT THEM HOES........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 07:31 PM~11456013
> *MUST BE WASTIN ALL HIS MONEY ON GAS DRIVING TO KATY TO FUCK WIT THEM HOES........
> *


 :dunno: oh well car going to the dealership on monday...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 27 2008, 07:32 PM~11456022
> *:dunno:  oh well car going to the dealership on monday...
> *


DAM GUESS U AINT GONA BE ABLE TO WEAR THOSE COLOR CHUCKS TILL IT COMES BACK................ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 08:46 PM~11455564
> *just asked if it was an adittion to my folks club................................
> and what we say bout using goverment names??????????
> *


yeah aight.. just sayin' if i were wanting to talk shit i wouldnt be sneaky about it.. if you trying to diss someone act like a fk'n man and say whats on your mind.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2008, 07:43 PM~11456148
> *yeah aight..              just sayin'    if i were wanting to talk shit i wouldnt be sneaky about it..    if you trying to diss someone act like a fk'n man and say whats on your mind.
> *


FUCK U AND I HATE FAT PEOPLE.........THERE U HAPPY?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 09:44 PM~11456161
> *FUCK U AND I HATE FAT PEOPLE.........THERE U HAPPY?????
> *


still skurred to say it huh? figures.. bitch..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

THIS TOPIC JUST GOT INVADED BY THE NINJA CHIWAWA..............."CHIWINJA"






















THATS WAT HAPPENS TO THAT POOR DOG WHEN MY LIL BROS GET BORED.....................BITCH GOT MUMMIFIED..........HA.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2008, 07:48 PM~11456201
> *still skurred to say it huh?  figures..  bitch..
> *


 :uh: ...................DAM IT MUST SUCK TO BE FAT........AND MISERABLE..............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 27 2008, 07:12 PM~11455800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i chunked duece to that hoe.. she wanted a relationship..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 09:52 PM~11456237
> *:uh: ...................DAM IT MUST SUCK TO BE FAT........AND MISERABLE..............
> *


still skurred huh? figures. 



all i know is if i have a problem with a club, i'd either say something or be quiet.. never sneak diss and pretend i ain't say shit, thats a BITCH move!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2008, 07:58 PM~11456292
> *still skurred huh?    figures.
> all i know is if i have a problem with a club, i'd either say something or be quiet..  never sneak diss and pretend i ain't say shit, thats a BITCH move!
> *


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.........OK C WAT U TALKIN BOUT...............NA NO DISSIN ASKED IF IT WAS AN ADITION TO THE H BOMBS CLUB.....WITCH IS MY UNCLES CLUB.............SINCE THEY JUST ABOUT THE ONLY ****** IN HTOWN MOBBING OUT BOMBS LIKE THAT....................THATS ALL..................






















































OH............AND QUIT BEING SUCHA NOSEY ANNOYING CHISMOSA GOOD FOR NOTHIN NAGGIN ASS BITCH THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY BOUT EVERYTHING..................CUZ THATS A BITCH MOVE...........AND I SNEAK DISSIN FATBOY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 26 2008, 11:48 PM~11448191
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2008, 08:26 PM~11456567
> *chea!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 27 2008, 05:23 PM~11453625
> *
> *


 :around:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 27 2008, 07:36 PM~11456063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u never told me how much :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 27 2008, 08:49 PM~11456745
> *naw jus jumpin my black truck :biggrin:
> u never told me how much :uh:
> *


wtf you puttin patterns on?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11456778
> *wtf you puttin patterns on?
> *


well since u asked for it.... deeeezzzz nuuutttzzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 27 2008, 08:53 PM~11456789
> *well since u asked for it.... deeeezzzz nuuutttzzzzzzz
> *


ha.. im a have to pull out the pearls and white for your black ass...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 10:04 PM~11456362
> *OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.........OK C WAT U TALKIN BOUT...............NA NO DISSIN ASKED IF IT WAS AN ADITION TO THE H BOMBS CLUB.....WITCH IS MY UNCLES CLUB.............SINCE THEY JUST ABOUT THE ONLY ****** IN HTOWN MOBBING OUT BOMBS LIKE THAT....................THATS ALL..................
> OH............AND QUIT BEING SUCHA NOSEY ANNOYING CHISMOSA GOOD FOR NOTHIN NAGGIN ASS BITCH THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY BOUT EVERYTHING..................CUZ THATS A BITCH MOVE...........AND I SNEAK DISSIN FATBOY!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That slob is worse than a comadre in a tailoring sweat shop.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 10:04 PM~11456362
> *OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.........OK C WAT U TALKIN BOUT...............NA NO DISSIN ASKED IF IT WAS AN ADITION TO THE H BOMBS CLUB.....WITCH IS MY UNCLES CLUB.............SINCE THEY JUST ABOUT THE ONLY ****** IN HTOWN MOBBING OUT BOMBS LIKE THAT....................THATS ALL..................
> OH............AND QUIT BEING SUCHA NOSEY ANNOYING CHISMOSA GOOD FOR NOTHIN NAGGIN ASS BITCH THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY BOUT EVERYTHING..................CUZ THATS A BITCH MOVE...........AND I SNEAK DISSIN FATBOY!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


slow down there, you getting little bent out of shape.. go relax and play your tuba.
don't make me call hrny here to shut you up.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11455564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


car lookin nice sic........skills improving x10........set that mf off propa like!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2008, 10:27 PM~11456574
> *:uh:
> *


looks good.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 27 2008, 09:27 PM~11457145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2008, 11:46 PM~11457361
> *:uh:
> *


ok fk you it looks like shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2008, 10:13 PM~11457621
> *ok fk you it looks like shit
> *


much better..
hearing nice comments from you scare me..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2008, 12:21 AM~11457705
> *nice
> 
> 
> ...


paint lookin good SIC


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 01:27 AM~11458125
> *paint lookin good SIC
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2008, 09:44 PM~11456161
> *FUCK U AND I HATE FAT PEOPLE.........THERE U HAPPY?????
> *


 :angry: I hate skeletor lookin mutha fukers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2008, 07:30 AM~11458861
> *:angry:  I hate skeletor lookin mutha fukers
> *


congrats on that gold medal!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 28 2008, 05:30 AM~11458861
> *:angry:  I hate skeletor lookin mutha fukers
> *


So...I still hate fat people.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 27 2008, 11:27 PM~11458125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 09:09 AM~11459285
> *So...I still hate fat people.....
> *


Good thing you don't hate 1/2 way between fat & skinny. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Found a clip of DJ Latin when he was a kid, thought you all would enjoy.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 07:38 AM~11459470
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't get all muy chingon on us now........but u did da dam thing on da cutty.....don't know how u got the imagination to tape n spray some shit like that....guess wit more paint fumes comes less brain cells wich make for better graphics????? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 08:40 AM~11459910
> *Don't get all muy chingon on us now........but u did da dam thing on da cutty.....don't know how u got the imagination to tape n spray some shit like that....guess wit more paint fumes comes less brain cells wich make for better graphics????? :dunno:
> *


i dunno.. i was just laying some tape out..
trying different ideals and shit..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 07:40 AM~11459483
> *Good thing you don't hate 1/2 way between fat & skinny.  :biggrin:
> *


Na ur fat.....no half way bout it...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 08:42 AM~11459923
> *i dunno.. i was just laying some tape out..
> trying different ideals and shit..
> *


Well good job ***** boy...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 08:45 AM~11459950
> *Well good job ***** boy...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im hungry.. and i gotta shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 09:48 AM~11460375
> *im hungry.. and i gotta shit
> *


who asked u nasty bitch :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im tellin you..
i just ate some popeyes..
mmmm...

time for a nap


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 28 2008, 10:21 AM~11459740
> *Found a clip of DJ Latin when he was a kid, thought you all would enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


OLDEST repost video in layitlow. you get your Locs yet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 10:42 AM~11459932
> *Na ur fat.....no half way bout it...
> *


fuck you dislocated stringbean :buttkick:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 12:43 PM~11460852
> *fuck you dislocated stringbean  :buttkick:
> *


gracias for standing up for all folks with extra pounds :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 01:05 PM~11461076
> *gracias for standing up for all folks with extra pounds :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slimonthabumperrrrrrrrrr???



> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 28 2008, 10:21 AM~11459743
> *
> 
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Aug 28 2008, 08:21 AM~11459743
> *
> 
> *


damn..check out avenge around 1:58


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 01:25 PM~11461224
> *damn..check out avenge around 1:58
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 28 2008, 11:28 AM~11461252
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:42 AM~11460843
> *OLDEST repost video in layitlow.  you get your Locs yet?
> *


You've seen my latest pic, did it look like I was wearing locs grandpa?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 28 2008, 08:21 AM~11459740
> *Found a clip of DJ Latin when he was a kid, thought you all would enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sounds like SWAP MEET HOT RODDING LATIN :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: and maybe thats y he dont attend LOWRIDER EVENTS ANYMORE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 28 2008, 01:22 PM~11461740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sounds like SWAP MEET HOT RODDING LATIN  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and maybe thats y he dont attend LOWRIDER EVENTS ANYMORE
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 11:05 AM~11461076
> *gracias for standing up for all folks with extra pounds :biggrin:
> *


Its FNU.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:09 AM~11461107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U n streetshow play the guitar ...... puta tuba there n we in bidniz.....oh and lose the rag......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 12:33 PM~11461849
> *U n streetshow play the guitar ...... puta tuba there n we in bidniz.....oh and lose the rag......
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 28 2008, 12:34 PM~11461861
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


--------------------

HOUSTON TOPIC has become pura calabaza



U right we need more chipper vs no lowrider owner arguments between the homies........ :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 12:40 PM~11461909
> *--------------------
> 
> HOUSTON TOPIC has become pura calabaza
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

Crainess!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 10:28 AM~11460691
> *im tellin you..
> i just ate some popeyes..
> mmmm...
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 28 2008, 12:41 PM~11461923
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

No fun......


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2008, 12:47 PM~11461975
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Crainess!
> *



A Crain building festival in Houston?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 28 2008, 12:49 PM~11461996
> *:uh:
> *


y u always negative to *******


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 28 2008, 02:22 PM~11461740
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sounds like SWAP MEET HOT RODDING LATIN  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and maybe thats y he dont attend LOWRIDER EVENTS ANYMORE
> *


No drama at hot rod & rockabilly events :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 28 2008, 01:17 PM~11462291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Going to da foosball game tonight....hope t see some nice racks like that there..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 28 2008, 01:51 PM~11461407
> *You've seen my latest pic, did it look like I was wearing locs grandpa?
> *












_*Patrick Swayze want's his hair-do back pendayhoe!*_


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 28 2008, 01:44 PM~11462564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 03:46 PM~11462577
> *Going to da foosball game tonight....hope t see some nice racks like that there..... :biggrin:
> *


aint you suppose to be at all the games?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 03:52 PM~11462632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and gi joe said gimme my shorts back!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2008, 04:02 PM~11462704
> *and gi joe said gimme my shorts back!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...e.1bc912ca.html

guess they didn't like people pissing in the corners and leaving trash scattered. LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 02:44 PM~11462564
> *No drama at hot rod & rockabilly events  :biggrin:
> *



Thats cause they dont just let ANYONE into their set....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 28 2008, 04:18 PM~11462835
> *Thats cause they dont just let ANYONE into their set....
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique9deuce_@Aug 28 2008, 01:51 PM~11462029
> *A Crain building festival in Houston?
> *


Yup. What...you never heard of it before? :ugh: 


:roflmao: Opps!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 03:05 PM~11462733
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...e.1bc912ca.html
> ...


Thank god! :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 01:44 PM~11462564
> *No drama at hot rod & rockabilly events  :biggrin:
> *


those are cool :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 28 2008, 02:52 PM~11462632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 28 2008, 06:24 PM~11464035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw? an actually glossy paint job? wtf? you paid someone to do the clear huh? and sat back grubbin watermelons right?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so i opened up my yahoo IM to check if i have some messages today. i never get on there, but saw *minitruckerdave97* on there and decided to fuck with him since he asked who it was that was messaging him. :0 

below is the conversation:









Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:35:42 PM): get a job beesh
nojobdave (8/28/2008 6:36:20 PM): I have a job beesh, who is this.
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:36:24 PM): ur mom hoe
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:36:39 PM): oh rrreeeealllllyy?
nojobdave (8/28/2008 6:37:07 PM): No for real who is this.
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:37:17 PM): u dont know fa sho?
nojobdave (8/28/2008 6:37:29 PM): who
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:37:36 PM): haha lets play a game then
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:37:38 PM): beesh
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:37:44 PM): since u dont know who this is
nojobdave (8/28/2008 6:38:01 PM): ok give me a hint
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:38:14 PM): i hear you like transsexuals
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:38:31 PM): visit my site: www.bigdongsupmybutt.com
nojobdave (8/28/2008 6:39:12 PM): If I like transexuals i guess i like your mama
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:39:17 PM): ha
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:39:29 PM): do you like frozen hot dogs?
nojobdave (8/28/2008 6:39:53 PM): no I like them cooked with mustard
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:40:02 PM): and THEN slid up ur butt?
nojobdave (8/28/2008 6:41:06 PM): I dont like what you like hoe
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:41:49 PM): sure you do, you had a ad in the montrose weekly gazette. lookin for a bi-curious black male?
nojobdave (8/28/2008 6:43:20 PM): Sorry Pat.
Ricardo Fojas (8/28/2008 6:43:31 PM): no IM sorry!


then i found out it was his wife on the computer


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 28 2008, 07:00 PM~11464330
> *so i opened up my yahoo IM to check if i have some messages today.  i never get on there, but saw minitruckerdave97 on there and decided to fuck with him since he asked who it was that was messaging him.  :0
> 
> below is the conversation:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
funniest shit i read on layitlow in a while :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 01:14 PM~11462258
> *y u always negative to *******
> *


bcuz i dont know any :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 06:24 PM~11464035
> *those are cool :biggrin:
> *


let me know when you are down to hang out with the psychobillie chick again.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 28 2008, 07:00 PM~11464330
> *so i opened up my yahoo IM to check if i have some messages today.  i never get on there, but saw minitruckerdave97 on there and decided to fuck with him since he asked who it was that was messaging him.  :0
> 
> below is the conversation:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 28 2008, 07:00 PM~11464330
> *so i opened up my yahoo IM to check if i have some messages today.  i never get on there, but saw minitruckerdave97 on there and decided to fuck with him since he asked who it was that was messaging him.  :0
> 
> below is the conversation:
> ...


wifey gonna whoop you ass.. i got my $ on her.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

I wanted to invite you guys to a free concert tonight that consists of my band, Indie Gruv, and a few others. We will play our set from 10p-11p. So, if you don't have anything to do this evening, pass on through. So, what's an hour of listening to good music for free with an excuse to drink? A good ass deal, that's what it is. See ya there.

Indie Gruv w/ The Free Radicals & Joe B.


Free concert being held at: 
Notsuoh's 
314 Main Street 
Downtown Houston
Starts @ 10 PM 
Thursday, August 28, 2008

Indie Gruv - www. myspace. com/indiegruv
Free Radicals - www. myspace. com/freerads
Joe B.
- www. myspace. com/rebelcrew

Enjoy! Be Sure to Pass the Word Along!


Myspace Event page for Indie Gruv


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 28 2008, 07:50 PM~11464795
> *I wanted to invite you guys to a free concert tonight that consists of my band, Indie Gruv, and a few others. We will play our set from 10p-11p. So, if you don't have anything to do this evening, pass on through. So, what's an hour of listening to good music for free with an excuse to drink? A good ass deal, that's what it is. See ya there.
> 
> Indie Gruv w/ The Free Radicals & Joe B.
> ...


trippin, you know there ain't ever anything free downtown.. they gonna get you for parking or $7 fruity drinks..

have good show though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Aug 28 2008, 07:50 PM~11464795
> *I wanted to invite you guys to a free concert tonight that consists of my band, Indie Gruv, and a few others. We will play our set from 10p-11p. So, if you don't have anything to do this evening, pass on through. So, what's an hour of listening to good music for free with an excuse to drink? A good ass deal, that's what it is. See ya there.
> 
> Indie Gruv w/ The Free Radicals & Joe B.
> ...


let me know when you are playing down harrisburg. no parking charge and wannabe superstars.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*****


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 06:31 PM~11464096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what time cause i went by there and u werent there!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 08:05 PM~11464956
> ******
> *



Negativity. :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 07:44 PM~11464717
> *let me know when you are down to hang out with the psychobillie chick again.
> *


 LET ME KNOW ALSO.........


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 07:19 PM~11465067
> *Negativity.    :uh:
> *


***


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 06:24 PM~11464035
> *those are cool :biggrin:
> *


Saw you in elsicko on Telephone Rd. today By The Pinche Burger :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 28 2008, 07:00 PM~11464330
> *so i opened up my yahoo IM to check if i have some messages today.  i never get on there, but saw minitruckerdave97 on there and decided to fuck with him since he asked who it was that was messaging him.  :0
> 
> below is the conversation:
> ...


Lety Yahoowned you! :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 28 2008, 04:58 PM~11464324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shit.. what time.. i went down t;road heading to da shop..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 08:40 PM~11465267
> *you should..
> wheneva.. them hoes are hot..
> (not in a coca pearl way)
> *


FAT ASS OWNAGE OF THE YEAR AND YEARS TO COME.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 08:36 PM~11465238
> *Lety Yahoowned you! :roflmao:
> *



dave called me when i was doin it, at first i wasn't gonna answer so he'd think it wasn't me....... but i did answer and i hear 'why you fuckin with my wife?' thats when i realized my horrible mistake  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 08:40 PM~11465267
> *no shit.. what time.. i went down t;road heading to da shop..
> *


Maybe around 3ish 
I was in a big rig headed to the SantaFe rail yard :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 08:46 PM~11465315
> *Maybe around 3ish
> I was in a big rig headed to the SantaFe rail yard :biggrin:
> *



truckers and their 'lingo' :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 28 2008, 08:45 PM~11465307
> *dave called me when i was doin it, at first i wasn't gonna answer so he'd think it wasn't me.......  but i did answer and i hear 'why you fuckin with my wife?'  thats when i realized my horrible mistake
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man hes gonna give you shit about that at work :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 08:47 PM~11465322
> *man hes gonna give you shit about that at work :biggrin:
> *



yes he will. he'll probably print it out and post it all over the shop and supply houses like he did that pic of me on the toilet that was supposed to be private :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 28 2008, 08:46 PM~11465319
> *truckers and their 'lingo'  :uh:
> *


Tryin to move up and make this house payment go away in 8 years or less   :biggrin: Ur the pussy that says "I cant drive one of those" :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 08:49 PM~11465344
> *Tryin to move up and make this house payment go away in 8 years or less     :biggrin: Ur the pussy that says "I cant drive one of those" :uh:
> *



they're too big


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 28 2008, 08:48 PM~11465331
> *yes he will.  he'll probably print it out and post it all over the shop and supply houses like he did that pic of me on the toilet that was supposed to be private :angry:
> *


low blow kind like puttin ur poo pics in my feedback thread :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11465354
> *low blow kind like puttin ur poo pics in my feedback thread :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: jus tryin to spice it up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11465352
> *they're too big
> *


too easy............... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 08:51 PM~11465363
> *too easy............... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yea i know. i'm feelin 'jovial'


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 28 2008, 06:46 PM~11465315
> *Maybe around 3ish
> I was in a big rig headed to the SantaFe rail yard :biggrin:
> *


yea.. i was heading to shop to clear the car..


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 08:28 PM~11465155
> ****
> *


First week back at school not going to well? Or parents ground you from ps3?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 28 2008, 08:40 PM~11465267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: she gonna fk you up.. she more gangsta then dave.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2008, 07:21 PM~11465619
> *  looks good.    mayne, maybe some dudes will let you work on some valueable cars now.
> :uh:    she gonna fk you up..    she more gangsta then dave.
> *


fuck it.. maybe so.. if not.. it aint gon stop me from doing what i do.. 
they just gon regret it later


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 09:22 PM~11465635
> *fuck it.. maybe so.. if not.. it aint gon stop me from doing what i do..
> they just gon regret it later
> *


 hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2008, 07:23 PM~11465643
> *hno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Whats up blactacular I see you looking.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 09:19 PM~11465607
> *First week back at school not going to well?  Or parents ground you from ps3?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:43 PM~11465841
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Maybe his mom put the parental block on nickelodeon.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 09:45 PM~11465867
> *Maybe his mom put the parental block on nickelodeon.
> *


We won't know the real reason till tomorrow...it's past his bedtime


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 09:53 PM~11465943
> *We won't know the real reason till tomorrow...it's past his bedtime
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: JUSTDEEZ, clowner13, rug442

oh shit. someones gonna get in trouble


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

He better watch out nick already got blocked, if he doesn't behave disney channel will be next.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

Late night finishing up science project ?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 08:59 PM~11465992
> *
> *


What are you smiling about its past your bed time too.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 10:00 PM~11466005
> *What are you smiling about its past your bed time too.
> *


 :uh: bitch i aint 16


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 08:58 PM~11465989
> *He better watch out nick already got blocked, if he doesn't behave disney channel will be next.
> *


ha 
the only thing i watch is the tape me and your wife made


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 09:01 PM~11466018
> *:uh:  bitch i aint 16
> *


I never mentioned age but it's still past your bed time, cake.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:01 PM~11466018
> *:uh:  bitch i aint 16
> *



Gotta be at least five feet tall to chat in this forum


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 10:03 PM~11466031
> *Gotta be at least five feet tall to chat in this forum
> *


5' 2" mada phukas :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 10:03 PM~11466029
> *I never mentioned age but it's still past your bed time, cake.
> *


nah


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 09:02 PM~11466024
> *ha
> the only thing i watch is the tape me and your wife made
> *


You mean the one of her teaching you how to cook and clean like a good wife. You're going to make someone a good prision bitch oneday.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:04 PM~11466035
> *5' 2" mada phukas  :biggrin:
> *


heels don't count


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 10:05 PM~11466047
> *heels don't count
> *


nope only jordans , real jordans


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 09:05 PM~11466044
> *You mean the one of her teaching you how to cook and clean like a good wife. You're going to make someone a good prision bitch oneday.
> *


must have me confused aint your son


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 09:04 PM~11466035
> *5' 2" mada phukas  :biggrin:
> *


17 
and your 5'2 
you look like a 8th grader huh


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:10 PM~11466087
> *17
> and your 5'2
> you look like a 8th grader huh
> *


im not 17 either sucka. i might look like an eight grader but i will still woop your ass


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 08:19 PM~11465607
> *First week back at school not going to well?  Or parents ground you from ps3?
> *


 :uh: no


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 07:41 PM~11465822
> *Whats up blactacular I see you looking.
> *


sup..


hno:
battle of the youngings..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 09:08 PM~11466072
> *must have me confused aint your son
> *


Glad your not because I would have to get a vasectomy if I had a kid come out like you.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 09:10 PM~11466087
> *17
> and your 5'2
> you look like a 8th grader huh
> *


ha ***** ive gotten 4th place at the golden gloves tournament bouts 7 bouts, 9fights 2loses 7 wins 
cant fuck with me


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2008, 10:17 PM~11466155
> *sup..
> hno:
> battle of the youngings..
> *


similar to midget wrestling


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:20 PM~11466176
> *ha ***** ive gotten  4th place at the golden gloves tournament  bouts 7 bouts, 9fights 2loses 7 wins
> cant fuck with me
> *


that dont mean shit macaronni but is that why you have a fucked up wrist or is from jacking off


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 09:18 PM~11466157
> *Glad your not because I would have to get a vasectomy if I had a kid come out like you.
> *


 :ugh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:20 PM~11466176
> *ha ***** ive gotten  4th place at the golden gloves tournament  bouts 7 bouts, 9fights 2loses 7 wins
> cant fuck with me
> *


superultrateenytinyfeatherweight division


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 09:22 PM~11466196
> *that dont mean shit macaronni but is that why you have a fucked up wrist or is from jacking off
> *


***** im 5'11


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just to let you now that piece of shit black flag dont mean shit to me either. cholo wanna be mother fucker


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:23 PM~11466214
> ****** im 5'11
> *


ha


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 09:22 PM~11466197
> *:ugh:  :uh:  :ugh:
> *


fucked up wrist?
macaroni?
***** your dad fucked your pregnant mom to much 
this ***** come out retarded


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:23 PM~11466214
> ****** im 5'11 and love lowrider mens
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:26 PM~11466236
> *fucked up wrist?
> macaroni?
> ***** your dad fucked your pregnant mom to much
> ...


why you talking to yourself?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 09:24 PM~11466221
> *just to let you now that piece of shit black flag dont mean shit to me either. cholo wanna be mother fucker
> *


black flag? 
wanna be gangster? 
you make retarded ****** seem smart


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 08:21 PM~11466180
> *similar to midget wrestling
> *


basically..
gay midget wrestling


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:22 PM~11466196
> *that dont mean shit macaronni but is that why you have a fucked up wrist or is from jacking off
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

kids these days


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:28 PM~11466262
> *black flag?
> wanna be gangster?
> you make retarded ****** look smart
> *


i dont know about you but you just told me your retarded


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:30 PM~11466281
> *kids these days
> *


no shit man. they're worse then us grown folks :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 10:29 PM~11466265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 10:29 PM~11466265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:30 PM~11466292
> *no shit man.  they're worse then us grown folks  :ugh:
> *


cant be worser than being bald or not knowing the difference between a man or a woman


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 09:28 PM~11466258
> *why you talking to yourself?
> *


do better than that pussy


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:31 PM~11466305
> *cant be worser than being bald or not knowing the difference between a man or a woman
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:20 PM~11466176
> *ha ***** ive gotten  4th place at the golden gloves tournament  bouts 7 bouts, 9fights 2loses 7 wins
> cant fuck with me
> *


damn, ragalaky is a claimed boxer also. how about you two put on the gloves and see who really can box. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i bet these fools still wear cartoon underwear :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:31 PM~11466305
> *cant be worser than being bald or not knowing the difference between a man or a woman
> *


ah shit miggah, you must want me to put your short ass over my lap and give you the whipping that your dad was too scared to give you. :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:32 PM~11466319
> *damn, ragalaky is a claimed boxer also.  how about you two put on the gloves and see who really can box.  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ill provide the backyard.and charge 5$ :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 09:32 PM~11466326
> *i bet these fools still wear cartoon underwear :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Smurfs and bozo.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 09:32 PM~11466319
> *damn, ragalaky is a claimed boxer also.  how about you two put on the gloves and see who really can box.  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


whenever this fagget is in the clover


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:34 PM~11466358
> *whenever this fagget is in the clover
> *


[email protected] LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

fagget ass bitch


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 10:33 PM~11466343
> *Smurfs and bozo.
> *


You mean bratz and Disney princess


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: cali rydah, clowner13, Homer Pimpson, --TJ--, MR.64wagon, Devious Sixty8, RAGALAC, rug442, H-TOWN_ACE

andale mija, reply! lmfao!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:34 PM~11466358
> *whenever this fagget is in the clover
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

FAILED! :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 10:33 PM~11466343
> *Smurfs and bozo.
> *


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 28 2008, 09:33 PM~11466343
> *Smurfs and bozo.
> *


and you wear pamper pull-ups


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 08:32 PM~11466319
> *damn, ragalaky is a claimed boxer also.  how about you two put on the gloves and see who really can box.  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


2 time golden glove champ...get it right uncle fester....

N e ways dam I'm right on time....clowner...wat gym u trained out of homie?????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Not that I box anymo...dam shoulder slip out more than devious while he fuckin......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 28 2008, 10:38 PM~11466417
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 28 2008, 08:39 PM~11466431
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 10:38 PM~11466425
> *2 time golden glove champ...get it right uncle fester....
> 
> N e ways dam I'm right on time....clowner...wat gym u trained out of homie?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...


don't play mr. won't you be my neighbor, face the chavalito or go back to your corner. :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:35 PM~11466378
> *fagget ass bitch
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is this shit?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 10:38 PM~11466425
> *2 time golden glove champ...get it right uncle fester....
> 
> N e ways dam I'm right on time....clowner...wat gym u trained out of homie?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...


why would u say sumthing like that :barf: :barf: :burn:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 10:38 PM~11466425
> *2 time golden glove champ...get it right uncle fester....
> 
> N e ways dam I'm right on time....clowner...wat gym u trained out of homie????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...


Little tykes gymboree


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:41 PM~11466467
> *why would u say sumthing like that :barf:  :barf:  :burn:
> *


the question is, how does he know :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11466464
> *wtf is this shit?
> *


sum gay shit.watch it u know u gonna like it :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:40 PM~11466464
> *wtf is this shit?
> *


 :uh: 

"clownin never frouwnin"


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:41 PM~11466477
> *the question is, how does he know  :ugh:
> *


good question and i dont want the answer :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:41 PM~11466482
> *sum gay shit.watch it u know u gonna like it :biggrin:
> *


i wasted a minute of my life and can't get i back. impalaf0'do'5 should post that it's a boy talking on the cellio listening to some mortal kombat music while reinforcing his herman the one eyed german pounding fist before i waste my time. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 10:41 PM~11466475
> *Little tykes gymboree
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:42 PM~11466489
> *:uh:
> 
> "clownin never frouwnin"
> *


don't tell me you were the camera man :uh: 

http://youporn.com/watch/49087/porno-blooperewwwww/


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:43 PM~11466517
> *i wasted a minute of my life and can't get i back.  impalaf0'do'5 should post that it's a boy talking on the cellio listening to some mortal kombat  music while reinforcing his herman the one eyed german pounding fist before i waste my time.  :uh:
> *


that would make a funny sig :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:45 PM~11466553
> *don't tell me you were the camera man  :uh:
> 
> http://youporn.com/watch/49087/porno-blooperewwwww/
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 09:42 PM~11466489
> *:uh:
> 
> "clownin never frouwnin"
> *


BITCH HELL NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
THAT AINT ME PUTO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:47 PM~11466571
> *BITCH HELL NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THAT AINT ME PUTO
> *


did i say it was you?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:43 PM~11466514
> *good question and i dont want the answer :uh:
> *


Ha......its obvious....just look at da *****.......he built like a bowling ball.....and no aint start shit wit clowning dude...just wana know wat gym he "boxed" at???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 10:48 PM~11466607
> *Ha......its obvious....just look at da *****.......he built like a bowling ball.....and no aint start shit wit clowning dude...just wana know wat gym he "boxed" at???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he never answered your question


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:52 PM~11466652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he never answered your question
> *


hold up man, he's google'in' up a gym.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

y'all gonna keep clown up all night make him oversleep n miss the bus...two more weeks grounding


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 09:48 PM~11466607
> *Ha......its obvious....just look at da *****.......he built like a bowling ball.....and no aint start shit wit clowning dude...just wana know wat gym he "boxed" at???
> *


EAST SIDE BOXING GYM ON FREEPORT 2years
4 years at BOXING ACADAMY IN THE VALLEY


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 09:53 PM~11466669
> *y'all gonna keep clown up all night make him oversleep n miss the bus...two more weeks grounding
> *


i drive *****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:55 PM~11466692
> *i drive *****
> *


post your ranfla


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 09:52 PM~11466661
> *hold up man, he's google'in' up a gym.
> *


estava lellendo the fukin forum


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 10:53 PM~11466669
> *y'all gonna keep clown up all night make him oversleep n miss the bus...two more weeks grounding
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: my bad


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:52 PM~11466652
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he never answered your question
> *


Hmmmm freeport gym....been there and sparred a couple times...but this was a while back...........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:55 PM~11466703
> *post your ranfla
> *


x2


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:55 PM~11466692
> *i drive *****
> *


didn't you post up a few days back saying your mommy took your car away because you failed home ec


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 09:55 PM~11466703
> *post your ranfla
> *


no digital camara


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:56 PM~11466721
> *x2
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=393862&hl=


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:57 PM~11466731
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=393862&hl=
> *


damn nobody even posted in his topic


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 09:57 PM~11466728
> *didn't you post up a few days back saying your mommy took your car away because you failed home ec
> *


i dont fuck with home ec 
its all about AUTOMOTIVE TECHNOLOGY 3 for me dawg


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:57 PM~11466729
> *no  digital camara
> *


camera phone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:59 PM~11466768
> *i dont fuck with home ec
> its all about AUTOMOTIVE TECHNOLOGY 3 for me dawg
> *


if you take that ase 23000 course you ought to spend your money going to a real college. ask ragalaky that shit gets you no where but with a bill that will haunt your broke ass for a while.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 10:57 PM~11466729
> *no  digital camara
> *


your mom keeps one in the left nightstand


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 09:59 PM~11466758
> *damn nobody even posted in his topic
> *


aint trippin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 11:01 PM~11466804
> *your mom keeps one in the left nightstand
> *


that's where i left it :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

No I think he is in little tykes power wheels class.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:01 PM~11466793
> *if you take that ase 23000 course you ought to spend your money going to a real college.  ask ragalaky that shit gets you no where but with a bill that will haunt your broke ass for a while.
> *


:uh: this little bitch is 15 he dont have shit to worry about yet

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=394487&hl=


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

713ridaz(32), 

Happy Birthday Juan


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 11:02 PM~11466820
> *:uh:  this little bitch is 16 he dont have shit to worry about yet
> *


get off his nutzzzzzzzzzz







































































j/k keep fucking with him its funny :biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 10:01 PM~11466804
> *your mom keeps one in the left nightstand
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 18 2008, 12:14 AM~11369101
> *im thinking of becoming a ASE Certified Automotive Technician
> 23,000
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:04 PM~11466834
> *get off his nutzzzzzzzzzz
> j/k keep fucking with him its funny :biggrin:
> *


okay




















so you can jump on


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 09:01 PM~11466793
> *if you take that ase 23000 course you ought to spend your money going to a real college.  ask ragalaky that shit gets you no where but with a bill that will haunt your broke ass for a while.
> *


True n not true......did get me in to places no doubt about it....but could have had the same help from san jac or north harris......just didn't wana waste 4years of my life taking basics in english n math bullshit......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Aug 28 2008, 11:01 PM~11466804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think it fell under the bed after we used it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 11:05 PM~11466851
> *okay
> so you can jump on
> *


not enough space with you on them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 28 2008, 11:05 PM~11466855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:06 PM~11466871
> *i think it fell under the bed after we used it :biggrin:
> *


check the kitchen that's where we ended up


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:02 PM~11466820
> *:uh:  this little bitch is 15 he dont have shit to worry about yet
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=394487&hl=
> *


16 
***** i wish you come to the clover 
any car show in houston 
we can settle this


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:07 PM~11466889
> *that's what separates six digits to five.  think about it.
> 
> oh and....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 11:08 PM~11466903
> *check the kitchen that's where we ended up
> *


  now i know where to look when i need it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 09:07 PM~11466889
> *that's what separates six digits to five.  think about it.
> 
> oh and....
> ...


Well I'm doing good now just took time to fall into right shop..........so a lil patience and ill be aight........




















Oh...and "QUOTEOWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

laugh it up fukers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:11 PM~11466934
> * now i know where to look when i need it :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11466939


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 11:09 PM~11466911
> *16
> ***** i wish you come to the clover
> any car show in houston
> ...


yes sir mr. freeport

just remind me to get a hi my name is sticker so i can write robert on it. dont forget pussy im 5' 2". i wear jordan if their not jordans it isnt me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:11 PM~11466934
> * now i know where to look when i need it :biggrin:
> *


nah, i had her make me a tuna sammich to kill the taste of ceviche out my mouth and dropped it by the crapper while dropping a hot humid stanley steamer.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:07 PM~11466889
> *that's what separates six digits to five.  think about it.
> 
> oh and....
> ...


***


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

86 monte carlo huh....I think I saw it ...candy painted 4 pumps all gold cross laced twisted spoke d's???

Go get your fuckin shine box


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:11 PM~11466948
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11466939
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 11:13 PM~11466967
> ****
> *


don't worry chiquita i'm sure the PeanuT Butter Gang will start a fundraiser for you with mikethecholodj at the wheels of steel.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:13 PM~11466966
> *nah, i had her make me a tuna sammich to kill the taste of ceviche out my mouth and dropped it by the crapper while dropping a hot humid stanley steamer.
> *


pinche camera its been everywhere


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 09:11 PM~11466945
> *laugh it up fukers
> *


Wa division u use to fight at???? And did u fight open or novice shit??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:15 PM~11466997
> *pinche camera its been everywhere
> *


went all the way up to chitown to snap some pics of the twins.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:12 PM~11466962
> *yes sir mr. freeport
> 
> just remind me to get a hi my name is sticker so i can write robert on it. dont forget pussy im 5' 2". i wear jordan if their not jordans it isnt me
> *


ill be looking for the shortest kid around


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 11:17 PM~11467023
> *ill be looking for the shortest kid around
> *


please do so
or just call my phone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 11:17 PM~11467023
> *ill be looking for the shortest kid around
> *


no need to, here's his picture....


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 10:13 PM~11466969
> *86 monte carlo huh....I think I saw it ...candy painted 4 pumps all gold cross laced twisted spoke d's???
> 
> Go get your fuckin shine box
> *


PENDEJO :twak: :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam youngins getin serious.......ok...ummmmm when's the next show so we can set these guys up for ass woopen time....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 11:15 PM~11466999
> *Wa division u use to fight at???? And did u fight open or novice shit??
> *


he fought GAY


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 11:20 PM~11467056
> *Dam youngins getin serious.......ok...ummmmm when's the next show so we can set these guys up for ass woopen time....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:22 PM~11467089
> *he fought GAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 11:20 PM~11467056
> *Dam youngins getin serious.......ok...ummmmm when's the next show so we can set these guys up for ass woopen time....
> *


they could settle it in the stairwell tomorrow between first and second period????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:19 PM~11467047
> *no need to, here's his picture....
> 
> 
> ...


good looking guy.wouldnt want to fuck with him :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:24 PM~11467119
> *good looking guy.wouldnt want to fuck with him  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 11:24 PM~11467111
> *they could settle  it in the stairwell tomorrow between first and second period????
> *


to bad uh dont have periods


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

welter weight


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:25 PM~11467130
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats so funny :angry:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 10:24 PM~11467111
> *they could settle  it in the stairwell tomorrow between first and second period????
> *


1st 
auto tech has a bay plenty of space :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:26 PM~11467146
> *whats so funny :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 28 2008, 09:23 PM~11467103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ........there ya go youngins....... and dam dat one on da left look like my unks 50.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

isnt hypnotize on sept 16


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

they ought to just have a dance off...

bLiZjApZix0&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 11:31 PM~11467219
> *isnt hypnotize on sept 16
> *


clown is grounded can't make it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

these young bucks are some fools


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 09:26 PM~11467142
> *welter weight
> *


My last fight was at 141...Hmmmmm na never mind ur too young....was gon ask u who u fought... but I was 18 19 my last fight so u were prolly like 12.....nevermind.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Aug 28 2008, 11:32 PM~11467241
> *clown is grounded can't make it
> *


well its the 28th, he has time to suck the teacher dick to get a higher grade

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=418900&st=0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2008, 09:33 PM~11467246
> *these young bucks are some fools
> *


New fresh youngins.......guess I'm moving on up in the seniority list :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

141 lol. i think i was 141 in the 5th grade


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 28 2008, 11:29 PM~11467194
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:32 PM~11467231
> *they ought to just have a dance off...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 11:34 PM~11467277
> *well its the 28th, he has time to suck the teacher dick to get a higher grade
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=418900&st=0
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, clowner13

:0 hes checking out the events.watch out :biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:34 PM~11467277
> *well its the 28th, he has time to suck the teacher dick to get a higher grade
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=418900&st=0
> *


i heard you took it up the ass 
to bump your F to a D-


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 11:40 PM~11467366
> *i heard you took it up the ass
> to bump your F to a D-
> *


yup i took it up the ass. your moms ass that is


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:36 PM~11467305
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:19 PM~11467047
> *no need to, here's his picture....
> 
> 
> ...


muthafuker looks twice ma age and 3 times ma size 















































































fuck it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 28 2008, 11:42 PM~11467390
> *:scrutinize:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2008, 09:36 PM~11467304
> *141 lol. i think i was 141 in the 5th grade
> *


Hm ***** u act like u glad to look at that hairy tub of lard under them pink scrubs.......fuck dat I'm bout 155 now and gettin fatafobic.................have u seen babycrazy stomach??? That aint nothin nice.....fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat...


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 28 2008, 10:41 PM~11467383
> *yup i took it up the ass. your moms ass that is
> *


no fucking sense 
you should be in school


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 11:43 PM~11467414
> *muthafuker looks twice ma age and 3 times ma size
> fuck it
> *


yeah i probably am so have sum respect youngsta


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2008, 09:44 PM~11467435
> *Hm ***** u act like u glad to look at that hairy tub of lard under them pink scrubs.......fuck dat I'm bout 155 now and gettin fatafobic.................have u seen babycrazy stomach??? That aint nothin nice.....fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat...
> *


bitch i aint fat im 6'3 230lbs. i wouldnt call it fat, i call it fed. and got a BD too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 09:38 PM~11467340
> *sounds like a good idea
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin gay


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2008, 09:48 PM~11467481
> *bitch i aint fat im 6'3 230lbs. i wouldnt call it fat, i call it fed. and got a BD too
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

CLOWNER BOXING
/\/\/\
Someone called you out at this topic clowner.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2008, 09:48 PM~11467481
> *bitch i aint fat im 6'3 230lbs. i wouldnt call it fat, i call it fed. and got a BD too
> *


Fuck dat........u gettin there tho......and....dat was tmi....gay.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: CHOCHI (LOCOS), lone star, clowner13, RAGALAC, --TJ--

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: RAGALAC, CHOCHI (LOCOS), lone star, --TJ--

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:50 PM~11467518
> *CLOWNER BOXING
> /\/\/\
> Someone called you out at this topic clowner.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:46 PM~11467458
> *yeah i probably am so have sum respect youngsta
> *


 :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:51 PM~11467532
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CHOCHI (LOCOS), lone star, clowner13, RAGALAC, --TJ--
> 
> ...


ownage


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:51 PM~11467532
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: CHOCHI (LOCOS), lone star, clowner13, RAGALAC, --TJ--
> 
> ...


got em


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:53 PM~11467563
> *got em
> *


7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Devious Sixty8, H-TOWN_ACE, CHOCHI (LOCOS), RAGALAC, --TJ--


again?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 11:52 PM~11467546
> *:|
> *


 :|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:55 PM~11467595
> *:|
> *


User's local time Aug 28 2008, 10:55 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 186 
( 1 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Lowrider General
( 135 posts / 73% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 11:53 PM 
*Status (Offline)*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:56 PM~11467615
> *User's local time Aug 28 2008, 10:55 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts 186
> ( 1 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts )
> ...


bedtime


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:56 PM~11467617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 11:57 PM~11467636
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 28 2008, 11:57 PM~11467636
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:44 PM~11467426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:58 PM~11467655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 29 2008, 12:00 AM~11467681
> *:|
> *


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:00 PM~11467688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:58 PM~11467644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


User's local time Aug 29 2008, 12:04 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 80,713 
( 43.3 posts per day / 1.21% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Lowrider General
( 17975 posts / 74% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Yesterday, 11:59 PM 
Status (Offline) 
you went mimis already old man.dont forget to soak them dentures :biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:around:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

yall old folks fell asleep sooner than i did
prolly passed out infront of the computer


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i aint asleep youngsta.u probably staying up late watching hanna montana


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:burn:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 28 2008, 11:15 PM~11467910
> *i aint asleep youngsta.u probably staying up late watching hanna montana
> *


wasent referring to ya 
not hanah 
playing COD4 online


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 29 2008, 12:17 AM~11467950
> *wasent referring to ya
> not hanah
> playing COD4 online
> *


get on xbox live and play madden 09 so i can whoop you youngsta


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Aug 28 2008, 07:45 PM~11465307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good thing he has shorts on under his nightgown


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 29 2008, 12:12 AM~11468507
> *
> *



sup big pimpin'


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2008, 11:22 PM~11468592
> *sup big pimpin'
> *


slow motion...whats good in bryan???


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 29 2008, 12:31 AM~11468671
> *slow motion...whats good in bryan???
> *


just chillin....same ol same ol.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 28 2008, 11:46 PM~11468779
> *just chillin....same ol same ol.... :biggrin:
> *


  sounds about right... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2008, 08:52 AM~11469705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 29 2008, 09:35 AM~11469917
> *:uh:
> *


what's up rusty


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2008, 10:00 AM~11470035
> *what's up rusty
> *


CHILLIN GETTING READY TO MAKE ROAD TRIP TO MAKE PICK UPS.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2008, 10:05 AM~11470066
> *:roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP FAT BASTARD?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 29 2008, 10:23 AM~11470191
> *WHAT UP FAT BASTARD?
> *


hows the project coming along?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

dezzz nuuttsss needs sum spinners two prong bars or hexes anything but bullets if anyone has sum for sale also looking for 175 75 14s or 165 75 14 . let me know


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFgUD9CCUM8&feature=related


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2008, 10:29 AM~11470239
> *hows the project coming along?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

ADDED UPDATES YESTERDAY..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

wassup pearl


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 29 2008, 08:52 AM~11469705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: more nawlins folks coming to h-town


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HEY LATIN ran across sum pura cultura murals in the barrio :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 29 2008, 12:45 PM~11471244
> *wassup pearl
> *


WHAT'S HAPPEN?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 29 2008, 01:10 PM~11471458
> *HEY LATIN ran across sum pura cultura murals in the barrio :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you rattle canned your air vents? for that real classy high end luxury car look huh?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2008, 01:22 PM~11472576
> *:uh:  you rattle canned your air vents?  for that real classy high end luxury car look huh?
> *


 :yessad: metal specs


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2008, 03:22 PM~11472576
> *:uh:  you rattle canned your air vents?  for that real classy high end luxury car look huh?
> *


just like unique :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Aug 29 2008, 03:50 PM~11472842
> *just like unique :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 29 2008, 04:11 PM~11473023
> *:cheesy:
> *


5 o' clock huh? :uh: 


slacker


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

www.thebeat713.com


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:guns:


----------



## DAVID63 (Aug 26, 2008)

any cars for sale in houston


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVID63_@Aug 29 2008, 09:48 PM~11475210
> *any cars for sale in houston
> *


u already know :biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

RAGALAC 
u use to train with coach moya
in Eastside


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

To Live and Die By The Bowtie

I Laugh At You Like Ja ja ja


:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 29 2008, 10:34 PM~11475644
> *RAGALAC
> u use to train with coach moya
> in Eastside
> *


 :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 29 2008, 09:38 PM~11475694
> *To Live and Die By The Bowtie
> 
> I Laugh At You Like Ja ja ja
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 29 2008, 09:40 PM~11475715
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DAVID63_@Aug 29 2008, 09:48 PM~11475210
> *any cars for sale in houston
> *


i know a fool that got something to sell..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is ja ja ja the mexican version


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAVID63_@Aug 29 2008, 09:48 PM~11475210
> *any cars for sale in houston
> *










yes there is.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAVID63_@Aug 29 2008, 09:48 PM~11475210
> *any cars for sale in houston
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 29 2008, 08:34 PM~11475644
> *RAGALAC
> u use to train with coach moya
> in Eastside
> *


Na trained wit hector rocha at prince boxing gym.....went wit moya a couple times to spar some folks a couple times


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAVID63_@Aug 29 2008, 08:48 PM~11475210
> *any cars for sale in houston
> *











$ 8,500...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 27 2008, 02:49 PM~11452119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget this beauty


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 29 2008, 10:00 PM~11476292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 12:00 AM~11476292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. all the gator getting used , them hoez gonna go exstint soon.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2008, 12:47 AM~11476555
> *mayne.. all the gator getting used , them hoez gonna go exstint soon.
> *


yea its been done just didnt make a big fuss about it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 02:34 AM~11477078
> *yea its been done just didnt make a big fuss about it  :biggrin:
> *


how much shipped?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up rob


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 29 2008, 09:56 PM~11476261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2008, 02:35 AM~11477080
> *how much shipped?
> *


I got the licoln to the house sunday night been useing that as tha daily.......IM ABOUT TO SHUT THE LINCOLN GAME DOWN..........i gave yall enough of a headstart.....see ya soon homies


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 30 2008, 09:08 AM~11478029
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

watch out streetshow slim said he coming for you!!!! :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 07:48 AM~11477800
> *I got the licoln to the house sunday night been useing that as tha daily.......IM ABOUT TO SHUT THE LINCOLN  GAME DOWN..........i gave yall enough of a headstart.....see ya soon homies
> 
> 
> ...


Puro pedo......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 10:57 AM~11478481
> *watch out streetshow slim said he coming for you!!!! :0
> *


There u go startin shit again.....dam black folks......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2008, 11:25 AM~11478598
> *There u go startin shit again.....dam black folks......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2008, 01:25 PM~11478598
> *There u go startin shit again.....dam black folks......
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 30 2008, 12:18 PM~11478849
> *:yessad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 02:19 PM~11478855
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 30 2008, 12:24 PM~11478883
> *:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 02:26 PM~11478891
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 30 2008, 12:38 PM~11478948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 10:57 AM~11478481
> *watch out streetshow slim said he coming for you!!!! :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno:i just got a bucket cant compete  :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2008, 02:37 PM~11479478
> *hno:  hno:  hno:i just got a bucket cant compete    :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 02:52 PM~11479544
> *:0
> *


plus im trying to move up on life. the cars gona have to wait for now. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2008, 03:03 PM~11479606
> *plus im trying to move up on life. the cars gona have to wait for now.  :biggrin:
> *


  buy urself a house... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2008, 04:37 PM~11479478
> *hno:  hno:  hno:i just got a bucket cant compete    :tears:
> *


ran out of gator skins huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 03:04 PM~11479613
> * buy urself a house... :biggrin:
> *


Might as well sell em one them many houses u got baller.............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2008, 03:16 PM~11479669
> *Might as well sell em one them many houses u got baller.............
> *


he got money he can buy one of his own... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 30 2008, 03:04 PM~11479613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep i hope louisiana floods and they come to houston oh wait they wnt allow em to come here :angry:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:banghead: 
:loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2008, 03:34 PM~11479748
> *well trying to save up for sum land where i can build a shop and a house going country. got a ok bucket to cruise for now . i dont wana live at moms house for eva or work for the man for eva neither
> 
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 03:26 PM~11479174
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 30 2008, 03:57 PM~11479849
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2008, 03:34 PM~11479748
> *well trying to save up for sum land where i can build a shop and a house going country. got a ok bucket to cruise for now . i dont wana live at moms house for eva or work for the man for eva neither
> yep i hope louisiana floods and they come to houston oh wait they wnt allow em to come here :angry:
> *


Dats racist!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 06:01 PM~11479865
> *:cheesy:
> *


I WENT BY THE DICKIE STORE AGAIN LET ME KNOW IF I NEED TO SWING BACK BY THERE TO PICK UP THAT *BLUE* JUMP SUIT FOR YOU SO YOU CAN COME HELP WORK ON THE TRUCKS......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 30 2008, 04:17 PM~11479954
> *I WENT BY THE DICKIE STORE AGAIN LET ME KNOW IF I NEED TO SWING BACK BY THERE TO PICK UP THAT BLUE JUMP SUIT FOR YOU SO YOU CAN COME HELP WORK ON THE TRUCKS......... :biggrin:
> *


ill pass.... :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 06:21 PM~11479964
> *ill pass.... :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 30 2008, 04:24 PM~11479984
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 04:30 PM~11480016
> *:uh:
> *


Ol set trippin ass nicca.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2008, 04:34 PM~11480034
> *Ol set trippin ass nicca.....
> *


 :0 never that..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 04:35 PM~11480039
> *:0 never that..
> *


Ummm huuuuuu :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2008, 05:34 PM~11479748
> *well trying to save up for sum land where i can build a shop and a house going country. got a ok bucket to cruise for now . i dont wana live at moms house for eva or work for the man for eva neither
> yep i hope louisiana floods and they come to houston oh wait they wnt allow em to come here :angry:
> *


power moves..mayne..

and at least if lousicana floods.. there be whole fresh crop of fords you can fish out from over there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2008, 04:59 PM~11480126
> *Ummm huuuuuu :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2008, 05:06 PM~11480145
> *power moves..mayne..
> 
> and at least if lousicana floods.. there be whole fresh crop of fords you can fish out from over there.
> *


Fuck da fuck dat fuvk dat.....just means more buckets.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 07:48 AM~11477800
> *I got the licoln to the house sunday night been useing that as tha daily.......IM ABOUT TO SHUT THE LINCOLN  GAME DOWN..........i gave yall enough of a headstart.....see ya soon homies
> 
> 
> ...


 OH SHUT UP TALKING SHIT LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Aug 30 2008, 05:24 PM~11480222
> *OH SHUT UP  TALKING SHIT LIKE ALWAYS
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam my ears hurt.......just listened to da full june 27th freestyle ...........!!!!!!!!!!!can't believe I had the balls to do dat......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2008, 12:34 AM~11476490
> *dont forget this beauty
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 05:24 PM~11480223
> *:0  :0
> *


hey sumpeople from califas came to the club on thursday white magnunm on 22 personal california plates KNG MAG.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im comin for the streets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2008, 05:26 PM~11480233
> *Dam my ears hurt.......just listened to da full june 27th freestyle ...........!!!!!!!!!!!can't believe I had the balls to do dat......
> *


that mafucka jammin huh. you know it was


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 07:50 PM~11480650
> *im comin for the streets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 30 2008, 07:26 PM~11480233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. i got some headlight bezels here for that..but they beat up to shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 06:50 PM~11480650
> *im comin for the streets
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne............bitch look ready......





And no dat shit won't jammin....just had a long drive to new braunfels and decided to make fun of them suck ass niccas since we was bored.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Aug 30 2008, 07:24 PM~11480222
> *OH SHUT UP  TALKING SHIT LIKE ALWAYS
> *


me talk shit .....naw homie but "I" ALWAYS DO WHAT I SAY IMA DO.....but ima show ya better than i can tell ya.......WATCH ME STUNT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 30 2008, 06:44 PM~11480626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmmm...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 09:57 PM~11480998
> *:0 wasnt me..lol... :biggrin:
> lookin good
> :0  :0
> *


FUCK WRONG WIT DIS *****..... :uh: MUST NOT KNOW ME


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 08:05 PM~11481035
> *FUCK WRONG WIT DIS *****..... :uh: MUST NOT KNOW ME
> *


one of yall houstonians...u goin street or show with the linc??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 10:06 PM~11481042
> *one of yall houstonians...u goin street or show with the linc??
> *


BOTH......ALLOUT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 08:07 PM~11481048
> *BOTH......ALLOUT
> *


so u going "streetshow"??? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 08:07 PM~11481048
> *BOTH......ALLOUT
> *


when do u plan on paying me that finders fee for that car cuz u know damn well u stole it from her....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 08:08 PM~11481060
> *when do u plan on paying me that finders fee for that car cuz u know damn well u stole it from her....
> *


grand theft auto???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 10:08 PM~11481060
> *when do u plan on paying me that finders fee for that car cuz u know damn well u stole it from her....
> *


HA THANKX I DID I LET YOU GIVE HER THAT PEARL NECKLACE AND SANTA CHIN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 08:10 PM~11481076
> *HA THANKX I DID I LET YOU GIVE HER THAT PEARL NECKLACE AND SANTA CHIN
> *


i aint hatin im just sayin, numsayn


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 08:12 PM~11481097
> *i aint hatin im just sayin, numsayn
> *


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 09:09 PM~11481071
> *grand theft auto???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 10:08 PM~11481059
> *so u going "streetshow"???  :biggrin:
> *


YEP SREETSHOW2......HOPE MY ***** DOWNEY DONT MIND.........NAW J/K NEW NAME """""""NOT A STAIN ON ME"""""" COMMIN SOON _ _ _ _ _ _ UP /ROOFED UP/ AND JUICED UP PAINTED EVERYWHERE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Aug 30 2008, 08:13 PM~11481106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2008, 10:15 PM~11481119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN CAN GO WRONG WHEN YOU START OUT CLEAN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 10:07 PM~11481048
> *BOTH......ALLOUT
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 08:18 PM~11481137
> *MAN CAN GO WRONG WHEN YOU START OUT CLEAN
> *


unless u dont know how to build cars..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 08:14 PM~11481112
> *YEP SREETSHOW2......HOPE MY ***** DOWNEY DONT MIND.........NAW J/K  NEW NAME """""""NOT A STAIN ON ME"""""" COMMIN SOON      _ _ _ _ _ _ UP /ROOFED UP/ AND JUICED UP PAINTED EVERYWHERE
> *


Lincoln so fresh nota dookie stain on it!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 08:23 PM~11481176
> *unless u dont know how to build cars..
> *


Like us hu.......since we aint no ridas n shit....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2008, 08:26 PM~11481197
> *Like us hu.......since we aint no ridas n shit....
> *


naw like u...i know how to build cars... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 08:18 PM~11481137
> *MAN CAN GO WRONG WHEN YOU START OUT CLEAN
> *


i should have kept that car for myself and sold the truck.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 08:27 PM~11481204
> *naw like u...i know how to build cars... :biggrin:
> *


Nope u caliwalka and I'm momydrivealac........remember???? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2008, 08:34 PM~11481245
> *Nope u caliwalka and I'm momydrivealac........remember???? :uh:
> *


nope..i only walk to the car and from the car...sorry... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2008, 08:35 PM~11481251
> *nope..i only walk to the car and from the car...sorry... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 ...........me too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2008, 08:42 PM~11481273
> * ...........me too
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 30 2008, 09:02 PM~11480706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see cheerleders in tha house already! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2008, 09:48 AM~11477800
> *I got the licoln to the house sunday night been useing that as tha daily.......IM ABOUT TO SHUT THE LINCOLN  GAME DOWN..........i gave yall enough of a headstart.....see ya soon homies
> 
> 
> ...


time to roll homie im waitting on you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

elsicko sittin on a fresh coat of that black stuff
hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 09:28 AM~11483088
> *elsicko sittin on a fresh coat of that black stuff
> hno:
> *


so they paved ur street????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 11:53 AM~11483159
> *so they paved ur street????
> *


ha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2008, 09:56 AM~11483168
> *ha :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

dont miss it !!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

MORE INFO GO TO PENNSYLVANIA LOWRIDERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 11:53 AM~11483159
> *so they paved ur street????
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Aug 31 2008, 01:35 PM~11483605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man said muffler rap and flame thrower awards.. 


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 09:53 AM~11483159
> *so they paved ur street????
> *


ha...

naw but my transmission just went out..
 
***** only got 1st and 2nd... and barley reverses..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 01:57 PM~11483709
> *ha...
> 
> naw but my transmission just went out..
> ...


take it out and have it rebuilt. aOk transmissions on lawndale.. good people there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 12:02 PM~11483727
> *take it out and have it rebuilt.  aOk transmissions on lawndale..  good people there.
> *


my hood mechanic will do it..
i just gotta buy the re build kit..

ill be back on the road hopefully soon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 02:06 PM~11483745
> *my hood mechanic will do it..
> i just gotta buy the re build kit..
> 
> ...


send that ***** over here when he done.. streetshow dont seem to be too intersted in making $


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 11:57 AM~11483709
> *ha...
> 
> naw but my transmission just went out..
> ...


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 11:28 AM~11483088
> *elsicko sittin on a fresh coat of that black stuff
> hno:
> *


You know the rules pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 31 2008, 12:57 PM~11483940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch you saw it last night..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 04:33 PM~11484326
> *lol.. ill see whats up.. what you need done..
> *


complete tune up and front brake cylinders and brake master cylinder. car sit too low to try to tow.. and some fools (not streetshow.. talkin about other local mechanics i tried to get over here) act like they got more meny then they need, and don't feel like making a house call, even though i'm offering house call type $

maybe i'll do like lone, and go hire a wet sitting outside home depot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 04:33 PM~11484326
> *bitch you saw it last night..
> *


still, pics of it didn't happen. co-signer's hear-say, dont count.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, clowner13, *RA-RA,* Devious Sixty8
:uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 04:37 PM~11484336
> *complete tune up and  front brake cylinders and brake master cylinder.  car sit too low to try to tow..  and some fools (not streetshow.. talkin about other local mechanics i tried to get over here) act like they got more meny then they need, and don't feel like making a house call, even though i'm offering house call type $
> 
> maybe i'll do like lone, and go hire a wet sitting outside home depot.
> *


I been trying to get someone to come fix my brakes for a month with no luck.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 02:37 PM~11484336
> *complete tune up and  front brake cylinders and brake master cylinder.  car sit too low to try to tow..  and some fools (not streetshow.. talkin about other local mechanics i tried to get over here) act like they got more meny then they need, and don't feel like making a house call, even though i'm offering house call type $
> 
> maybe i'll do like lone, and go hire a wet sitting outside home depot.
> *


wet or not. when i need furniture moved i know where to go find some guys that will work their ass off...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 04:44 PM~11484585
> *I been trying to get someone to come fix my brakes for a month with no luck.
> *


breaks??
theire fukin easy!
do your own work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 05:44 PM~11484585
> *I been trying to get someone to come fix my brakes for a month with no luck.
> *


do em yourself lazy fucker. 

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 02:37 PM~11484336
> *complete tune up and  front brake cylinders and brake master cylinder.  car sit too low to try to tow..  and some fools (not streetshow.. talkin about other local mechanics i tried to get over here) act like they got more meny then they need, and don't feel like making a house call, even though i'm offering house call type $
> 
> maybe i'll do like lone, and go hire a wet sitting outside home depot.
> *


alright.. ill tell him tommorow when i drop my tranny..
(not the devious tranny that is)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 04:38 PM~11484800
> *alright.. ill tell him tommorow when i drop my tranny..
> (not the devious tranny that is)
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 06:40 PM~11484813
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 06:38 PM~11484800
> *alright.. ill tell him tommorow when i drop my tranny..
> (not the devious tranny that is)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

benn rollin all day went to see my ****** in tha dena and my ****** from locos......damn this lincoln ride good


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 06:10 PM~11484681
> *breaks??
> theire fukin easy!
> do your own work
> *


No one asked for your useless opinion. When you grow up and get a job you will be able to afford to let someone else do the shitty work for you. Until then stick to working on the car you don't have.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2008, 04:53 PM~11484874
> *benn rollin all day went to see my ****** in tha dena and my ****** from locos......damn this lincoln ride good
> *


pics bcuz i know u lying... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 04:55 PM~11484883
> *No one asked for your useless opinion. When you grow up and get a job you will be able to afford to let someone else do the shitty work for you. Until then stick to working on the car you don't have.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:55 PM~11484883
> *No one asked for your useless opinion. When you grow up and get a job you will be able to afford to let someone else do the shitty work for you. Until then stick to working on the car you don't have.
> *


 :0 



mayne.. man just clowned the clowner..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 06:57 PM~11484893
> *:0
> mayne..    man just clowned the clowner..
> *


Not trying to clown I just have not patience for children interupting grown folks converstions.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:58 PM~11484901
> *Not trying to clown I just have no patience for children interupting grown folks converstions.*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:58 PM~11484901
> *Not trying to clown I just have not patience for children interupting grown folks converstions.
> *


maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyynnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeee


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 05:55 PM~11484883
> *No one asked for your useless opinion. When you grow up and get a job you will be able to afford to let someone else do the shitty work for you. Until then stick to working on the car you don't have.
> *


no one had to ask me for my fukin opinion
wat kind off man cant fix his own car? 
a pussy
the age is not on my side but i dont give a fuck
i have a job fulltime beating your wifes pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 07:01 PM~11484910
> *no one had to ask me for my fukin opinion
> wat kind off man cant fix his own car?
> a pussy
> ...


 :uh: 


starting to not think your as friendly, as i first thought..



:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 05:01 PM~11484910
> *no one had to ask me for my fukin opinion
> wat kind off man cant fix his own car?
> a pussy
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

20 minutes of typing and thats all you came up with. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 05:06 PM~11484929
> *20 minutes of typing and thats all you came up with.  :uh:
> *


why waste ur time ******??? u know its layitlow..topic of shit talkin..just pay somebody to fix the brakes on your car...


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:06 PM~11484929
> *20 minutes of typing and thats all you came up with.  :uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 07:07 PM~11484934
> *why waste ur time ******??? u know its layitlow..topic of shit talkin..just pay somebody to fix the brakes on your car...
> *


Thats right. You know I don't have a problem putting my own hand on any of my cars, but some jobs are not worth my time like fucking with little kids with no car or job, or changing brake lines.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 05:11 PM~11484958
> *Thats right. You know I don't have a problem putting my own hand on any of my cars, but some jobs are not worth my time like fucking with little kids with no car or job, or changing brake lines.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone from houston going to the supershow in vegas???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

these ******..
well someone come help me drop this tranny (transmission)

***** just painted the car.. and can only ride around the hood in 2nd gear


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:11 PM~11484958
> *Thats right. You know I don't have a problem putting my own hand on any of my cars, but some jobs are not worth my time like fucking with little kids with no car or job, or changing brake lines.
> *


:0 
hno: 
punk!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 07:16 PM~11484977
> *anyone from houston going to the supershow in vegas???
> *


I'm going to Vegas but not for the show, going later this month just to play some black jack.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 07:16 PM~11484980
> *:0
> break lines aint shit either
> *


man homie you must have a good running car and looking good cus you sho know how do everything. pics of your car?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 31 2008, 05:18 PM~11484988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 07:19 PM~11484995
> *:0
> :0  :0
> *


  just want see pics


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 31 2008, 05:19 PM~11484996
> * just want see pics
> *


maybe he doesnt have a cam?? or its in the shop?? :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 31 2008, 07:18 PM~11484989
> *man homie you must have a good running car and looking good cus you sho know how do everything. pics of your car?
> *


Didn't you hear he built a lowrider of the year contender before the cops took it away from him. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 07:20 PM~11484999
> *maybe he doesnt have a cam?? or its in the shop?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 31 2008, 05:20 PM~11485001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  u never know


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 31 2008, 06:18 PM~11484989
> *man homie you must have a good running car and looking good cus you sho know how do everything. pics of your car?
> *


 :| 
not everything jus easy work!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 07:20 PM~11485001
> *Didn't you hear he built a lowrider of the year contender before the cops took it away from him.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why wont you offer him some money to go do your breaks! :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 07:20 PM~11484999
> *maybe he doesnt have a cam?? or its in the shop?? :biggrin:
> *


Fuck sending it into the shop he should have been able to fix it himself since he is the master of all things mechanical.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 31 2008, 05:22 PM~11485011
> *why wont you offer him some money to go do your breaks! :cheesy:
> *


whiteboy would be dead then... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 05:23 PM~11485012
> *Fuck sending it into the shop he should have been able to fix it himself since he is the master of all things mechanical.
> *


paint shop???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 07:23 PM~11485014
> *whiteboy would be dead then...  :0
> *


 :uh: are you stupid??? did you not read they are easy to do









:cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If I don't do it myself I want someone who actually knows what they are doing to do the work, not some kid with his playschool mechanics set.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Aug 31 2008, 05:24 PM~11485019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2008, 04:53 PM~11484874
> *benn rollin all day went to see my ****** in tha dena and my ****** from locos......damn this lincoln ride good
> *


 FO SHO YOU NOT IN A CHEVY ITS A LINCOLN WHAT DO U WANT TO RIDE LIKE A CHEVY DONT YOU KNOW ABOUT THE AIR RIDE MAN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I wish I new how to work on cars....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2008, 07:30 PM~11485057
> *I wish I new how to work on cars....
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2008, 05:30 PM~11485057
> *I wish I new how to work on cars....
> *


i wish i had a car to work on.... :cheesy:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

this preschooler probably knows more about cars then you 













































shame........shame


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 07:32 PM~11485075
> *this preschooler probably knows more about cars then you
> shame........shame
> *


Yea it hurts me so much I am going have go cruise in one of my cars and cry. 

Get a car and then come back to talk.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 07:32 PM~11485072
> *i wish i had a car to work on.... :cheesy:
> *


X2 :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 31 2008, 05:36 PM~11485098
> *X2 :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 05:35 PM~11485086
> *Yea it hurts me so much I am going have go cruise in one of my cars and cry.
> 
> Get a car and then come back to talk.
> *


Dam I slipped up wit ya homie but ima try n make it out wit ya sometime this week to check ya ride out.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:35 PM~11485086
> *Yea it hurts me so much I am going have go cruise in one of my cars and cry.
> 
> Get a car and then come back to talk.
> *


easy to sound cocky when you dont do your own labor 
prolly dont own a lowrider 
and it looks like the only custom thing on that caddy is the rims


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 05:53 PM~11485158
> *easy to sound cocky when you dont do your own labor
> prolly dont own a lowrider
> and it looks like the only custom thing on that caddy is the rims
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 07:53 PM~11485158
> *easy to sound cocky when you dont do your own labor
> prolly dont own a lowrider
> and it looks like the only custom thing on that caddy is the rims
> *


Hmm dime a dozen g body on 13s or a restored drop top 69 cady, and I almost forgot about my El comino and other cady plus my truck, vw and new nissan rogue. 

You win.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 05:58 PM~11485185
> *Hmm dime a dozen g body on 13s or a restored drop top 69 cady, and I almost forgot about my El comino and other cady plus my truck, vw and new nissan rogue.
> 
> You win.
> *


showoff :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:58 PM~11485185
> *Hmm dime a dozen g body on 13s or a restored drop top 69 cady, and I almost forgot about my El comino and other cady plus my truck, vw and new nissan rogue.
> 
> You win.
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Until you get a car you paid for and your own house your opinion means nothing to me little boy.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:03 PM~11485210
> *Until you get a car you paid for and your own house your opinion means nothing to me little boys.
> *


well i guess my opinion means something :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 08:04 PM~11485213
> *well i guess my opinion means something  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 
You know that was for one person, babycakes13.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:06 PM~11485225
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> You know that was for one person, babycakes13.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

when im your age i will have twice as much shit as you 
easy to talk down on a teenager 
prick!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 08:10 PM~11485249
> *when im your age i will have twice as much shit as you
> easy to talk down on a teenager
> prick!
> *


If you don't like it stay out of grown folks buisness.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 31 2008, 07:16 PM~11484977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would have excluded those. 
:ugh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 07:16 PM~11485283
> *If you don't like it stay out of grown folks buisness.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 31 2008, 06:16 PM~11485283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so u not going?? :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 07:16 PM~11485283
> *If you don't like it stay out of grown folks buisness.
> *


you should of sent him a fukin messege then


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up ..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 31 2008, 06:25 PM~11485334
> *wut up ..
> *


wat up goofy??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 06:26 PM~11485341
> *wat up goofy??
> *


nothing much but wishing this lac was finish...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 31 2008, 06:46 PM~11485463
> *nothing much but wishing this lac was finish...
> *


in due time :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 05:01 PM~11484910
> *no one had to ask me for my fukin opinion
> wat kind off man cant fix his own car?
> a pussy
> ...


do u change oil. cuz the days of changing oil at home are gone, when u can get it done at wally world for 20 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 06:47 PM~11485466
> *do u change oil. cuz the days of changing oil at home are gone, when u can get it done at wally world for 20 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 05:16 PM~11484977
> *anyone from houston going to the supershow in vegas???
> *


trying...



man its gettin way too gangster up in this bitch. they dont call him the timetaker for nothing!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 08:16 PM~11485284
> *
> i would have excluded those.
> :ugh:
> *


Why little boy wanted to talk about not having a car so I threw out there what I do have. 

Go eat some wings and relax.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 07:47 PM~11485466
> *do u change oil. cuz the days of changing oil at home are gone, when u can get it done at wally world for 20 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


ive been timed in the autotech shop for an oil change 
i timed at 3min 34 sec exactly


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:51 PM~11485508
> *Why little boy wanted to talk about not having a car so I threw out there what I do have.
> 
> Go eat some wings and relax.
> *


bully :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 31 2008, 08:46 PM~11485463
> *nothing much but wishing this lac was finish...
> *


Good choice.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 06:51 PM~11485513
> *ive been timed in the autotech shop for an oil change
> i timed at 3min 34 sec exactly
> *


i was in autotech for 4 years in highschool if u werent at westbury with 4x og falsone's shop.then, u dont know about autotech.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 31 2008, 08:51 PM~11485508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when i was in autotech we used to let the scrubs do the oil changes


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 07:53 PM~11485527
> *i was in autotech for 4 years in highschool if u werent at westbury with 4x og falsone's shop.then, u dont know about autotech.
> *


well i do!
and if theres somethings i dont know 
it wont take long till i do

but i have bad luck right my autotech teacher was in the army for 14 years hes a staff sergeant now in the national guard he got called away to assist in louisiana


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 06:52 PM~11485522
> *Good choice.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, ya'll went to fancy schools huh? member when i was at austin h.s. their shop class entered some Strip-a-thon thing at the astrodome.. which class could strip a car the fastest.. they were champs 2 years in a row. :roflmao: they stop having that competietion soon after,cause of how negative it looked.. 

:roflmao:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 07:59 PM~11485561
> *when i was in autotech we used to let the scrubs do the oil changes
> *


i was a scrub 
and dont bullshit about you not being one ***** 
im on my third year of automotive technology 
and now hell naw i dont change the oil !!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 09:01 PM~11485577
> *well i do!
> and if theres somethings i dont know
> it wont take long till i do
> ...


sad story..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 06:16 PM~11485284
> *fk shows, its about making some shit for da streets in da 08' , trophy is the look on peoples faces.
> thought hood mechanic gonna do it?
> *


im a take it out.. hes gunna help me.. since i like to do my own work..
and he will rebuild it..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 07:03 PM~11485586
> *mayne, ya'll went to fancy schools huh?    member when i was at austin h.s.  their shop class entered some Strip-a-thon thing at the astrodome..  which class could strip a car the fastest..    they were champs 2 years in a row.  :roflmao:    they stop having that competietion soon after,cause of how negative it looked..
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ha mayne


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

*"say it loud... im black and im proud*"

el sicko bulid up

da skills

sic713 
832 372 0874

Since when?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 07:04 PM~11485600
> *i was a scrub
> and dont bullshit about you not being one *****
> im on my third year of automotive technology
> ...


nawl i aint change no mafuckin oil potna


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

shit, i dont change oil either.. shit, i dont even wash my car.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 07:08 PM~11485623
> *"say it loud... im black and im proud"
> 
> el sicko bulid up
> ...


since 85



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 07:12 PM~11485648
> *shit, i dont change oil either..  shit, i dont even wash my car.
> *


true..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 09:13 PM~11485658
> *since 85
> true..
> *


I always thought you were purple.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 08:09 PM~11485629
> *nawl i aint change no mafuckin oil potna
> *


so you walked into itcsc and you were already fuking around with the engine and all that bullsghit 
but i dont give fuck in our shop you work your way to the top 
you just dont walk in actin like you the head sancho of everythiong 
cuz youll end up washing teachers cars


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 07:14 PM~11485666
> *I always thought you were purple.
> *


naw.. just my summer tan


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Aug 31 2008, 07:15 PM~11485675
> *so you walked into itcsc and you were already fuking around with the engine and all that bullsghit
> but i dont give fuck in our shop you work your way to the top
> you just dont walk in actin like you the head sancho of everythiong
> ...


i remember this moron was changing oil in a teachers honda dude put it up on the rack, drained the oil...let the car down and forgot to put oil in and that shit started knockin about 5 seconds later....classic


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 09:17 PM~11485698
> *naw.. just my summer tan
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 07:18 PM~11485704
> *i remember this moron was changing oil in a teachers honda dude put it up on the rack, drained the oil...let the car down and forgot to put oil in and that shit started knockin about 5 seconds later....classic
> *


shit do shops put royal purple oil in your car..
cause thats the only thing i use..

i hate changing it myself..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 31 2008, 07:18 PM~11485705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 09:19 PM~11485719
> *shit do shops put royal purple oil in your car..
> cause thats the only thing i use..
> 
> ...


you can take your own oil. they'll only charge labor. usually cheaper anyway, cause oil changes places jack up price of oil.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 07:19 PM~11485719
> *shit do shops put royal purple oil in your car..
> cause thats the only thing i use..
> 
> ...


i duno i go to walmart. let them do it.i think they rotate tires and change oil for 24 bucks or somethin like that....u buy the oil and filter n shit u gona spend 15 bucks....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2008, 07:16 PM~11484977
> *anyone from houston going to the supershow in vegas???
> *


we are :biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 08:21 PM~11485734
> *you can take your own oil.  they'll only charge labor. usually cheaper anyway, cause oil changes places jack up price of oil.
> *


 :yes: right... right


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 31 2008, 07:21 PM~11485734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta.. they aint rotating my 13's tho


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 08:18 PM~11485704
> *i remember this moron was changing oil in a teachers honda dude put it up on the rack, drained the oil...let the car down and forgot to put oil in and that shit started knockin about 5 seconds later....classic
> *


no one ever fucked up in our shop or else theyll be stuck in the classroom doing book work for the next week if not 2
and you may fuck up with something simple as not wearing your safety goggles in the shop 
or not yelling "clear" when operating a lift


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2008, 07:28 PM~11485779
> *yea.. i hate dumping the oil afterwards.. leave that shit up to them.
> gangsta.. they aint rotating my 13's tho
> *


all them oil stains in your driveway and you worried about dumping oil....


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 08:35 PM~11485815
> *all them oil stains in your driveway and you worried about dumping oil....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2008, 07:35 PM~11485815
> *all them oil stains in your driveway and you worried about dumping oil....
> *


not that many.. im bein lazy.. got a leaky valve cover gasket.. lil small ass leak that makes it way all the way down to the tranny..

but its no biggie..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Aug 31 2008, 07:28 PM~11485040
> *FO SHO YOU NOT IN A CHEVY ITS A LINCOLN  WHAT DO U WANT TO RIDE LIKE A CHEVY  DONT YOU KNOW  ABOUT THE AIR RIDE  MAN
> *


well just like a ford the air ride broke ............i had to remove the bags and put coils......still rides great


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 31 2008, 09:28 PM~11485779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


if cocoa pearl still had monte, he could go visit and leak gas.. driveway be looking freshly paved.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 31 2008, 08:23 PM~11485749
> *we are :biggrin:
> *


so are we.........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 31 2008, 07:16 PM~11485284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since tranny danny don't do car shows, he said you could have this......you know, since he don't do car shows and all....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 1 2008, 12:27 AM~11487112
> *:uh:
> since tranny danny don't do car shows, he said you could have this......you know, since he don't do car shows and all....
> 
> ...


:uh: 


but just FYI.. that trophy is nowhere to be found.. i aint one of them ****** that saves every trophy and puts em all around the car at every show.. 

least i dont do that anymore. lol

and damn, thats one sexy big dude right there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 11:29 PM~11487135
> *:uh:
> but just FYI..  that trophy is nowhere to be found.. i aint one of them ****** that saves every trophy and puts em all around the car at every show..
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 1 2008, 12:45 AM~11487251
> *hes either devious
> or devious is gay ???
> *


bitch, what did they tell you about getting in frown folks conversations? shut the fuck up bitch and mind your business!!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

they told me grown folks not FROWN folks
but bitch calm down 
i had erased wut i said


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 1 2008, 12:49 AM~11487294
> *they told me grown folks not FROWN folks
> but bitch calm down
> i had erased wut i said
> *


naw fuck you *****. i don't give a fk what cliq you with.. i'll meet your bitch ass right now.. 

338 72nd street
houston tx 77011.. 

mapquest that bitch and get your ass over here if yoiu really wanna show how gangsta your are mother fucker. you show up, i promise you.. they'll be pictures on here of you tomorrow, getting ass raped on hood of a capala.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

naw i will throw a donut in front of you 
sneak to the back and stick that basketball head of yours 
come to FREEPORT ***** COMING FROM 1-10 TAKE A LEFT ON BROWNSVILLE ILL BE POSTED UP 
BRING A BULLET PROOF VEST ....
IF YOU CAN FIND ONE TO FIT YOUR FAT ASS BODY *****


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Devious may be fat and slow but those are the most dangerous ones because they don't have the energy to fight you so it goes straight from words to bullets.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2008, 11:29 PM~11487135
> *:uh:
> but just FYI..  that trophy is nowhere to be found.. i aint one of them ****** that saves every trophy and puts em all around the car at every show..
> 
> ...


had to correct that before someone posted pics huh?? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 1 2008, 12:04 AM~11487414
> *Devious may be fat and slow but those are the most dangerous ones because they don't have the energy to fight you so it goes straight from words to bullets.
> *


stay outa ma business


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 31 2008, 11:52 PM~11487319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Ok but when your picture is on the cover of the chronicle I will tell your Mom, jr just didn't listen.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Sep 1 2008, 12:58 AM~11487362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 12:16 AM~11487497
> *see..  you just proved your a bitch.  knew you wouldn't come.    just flappin your gums bitch.
> ain't gotta be skinny, when you strapped.
> 
> ...



***** you just wanna embarrass that fool in front of his mom's......you know she's gotta take him..... :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 1 2008, 01:19 AM~11487515
> ****** you just wanna embarrass that fool in front of his mom's......you know she's gotta take him..... :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'll ass rape his mom too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm da only killer clowner around this bitch!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 1 2008, 12:21 AM~11487538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
you better chill mayne.....you know homie claims









SESAME STREEEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 1 2008, 01:38 AM~11487660
> *.
> you better chill mayne.....you know homie claims
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 12:21 AM~11487538
> *i'll ass rape his mom too
> *


can you even find your dick in those 600 lbs of lard


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 12:16 AM~11487497
> *see..  you just proved your a bitch.  knew you wouldn't come.    just flappin your gums bitch.
> ain't gotta be skinny, when you strapped.
> 
> ...


im in FREEPORT ***** come an get me
i bet youll come if a had 8 big macs 
3 xtra large pizzas 
200 hotwings 
but that will jus get you started


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 12:28 AM~11487588
> *i'm da only killer clowner around this bitch!!
> 
> 
> ...


your going to need more than a piece of shit glock 
you look like a fuking FATASS CROSSDREASER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 1 2008, 12:38 AM~11487660
> *.
> you better chill mayne.....you know homie claims
> 
> ...


one more bitch


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 31 2008, 11:27 PM~11487112
> *:uh:
> since tranny danny don't do car shows, he said you could have this......you know, since he don't do car shows and all....
> 
> ...


GIVE IT UP FOR THE EATING CONTEST WINNER 
366 HOTDOGS UNDER 5 MINEUTES 
LOOK AT HIM SO PROUD 
GO FATTY GO!!!!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 12:28 AM~11487588
> *i'm da only killer clowner around this bitch!!
> 
> 
> ...


muthafuker looks like HUMPTY DUMPTY
with that EGG HEAD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Sep 1 2008, 01:53 AM~11487729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like someone mad. had to come up with as many lame insults as he can. but i aint trippin, he can flap his gums all he wants. he has my address if he wanna come show how gangsta he really is. 







bet he dont


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 01:10 AM~11487827
> *sure can..
> my weakness.    lol
> ain't a glock..  its a springfield armory xd-9, superior to glock in many ways (fk you lone star it is..  fk your glock)
> ...


belive me meatball68 thats not all the insults 
i simply replied to yalls bullshit with kind words


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 1 2008, 01:01 AM~11487777
> *one more bitch
> *


some people are so touchy :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

even make it easy for you.. heres link to address.. i'll be waiting.. know you ain't coming cause your a bitch ass ***** with no fk'n nuts. 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Houston&...t&zipcode=77011


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Sep 1 2008, 01:06 AM~11487811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

mf you have me laughing out loud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 1 2008, 02:16 AM~11487859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> mf you have me laughing out loud!!!!!!!!!
> *


wasn't that funny gethro :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 01:17 AM~11487864
> *wasn't that funny gethro  :uh:
> *



i had to give to him *****.....that shit made me almost wake up the kids....hahaha.......

te chingo con MEATBALL68


sorry homie......i just had to....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 1 2008, 02:18 AM~11487873
> *i had to give to him *****.....that shit made me almost wake up the kids....hahaha.......
> 
> te chingo con MEATBALL68
> ...


:uh:


still wasn't that funny.. hotwing68 woulda been better..


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

Some how fit your obese ass into a car,truck,van,bus, and come to THE CLOVER 
or should i call a tow truck to go pick you up 
your also going to need one of them 5-0 on a motorcyle with orenge flags and a sign saying caution "OVERSIZED LOAD"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 1 2008, 02:21 AM~11487892
> *Some how fit your obese ass into a car,truck,van,bus, and come to THE CLOVER
> or should i call a tow truck to go pick you up
> your also going to need one of them 5-0 on a motorcyle with orenge flags and a sign saying caution "OVERSIZED LOAD"
> *


:uh: 






ok.. those were actually good ones.. 


but still dont change fact that your a bitch ass *****, who ain't fixing to do shit..even with my address.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 01:23 AM~11487907
> *:uh:
> ok..  those were actually good ones..
> but still dont change fact that your a bitch ass *****, who ain't fixing to do shit..even with my address.
> *


and i told you were you can find me 

but wuteva


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 01:20 AM~11487883
> *:uh:
> still wasn't that funny..  hotwing68 woulda been better..
> *



nah.......meatball was great!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 1 2008, 02:27 AM~11487934
> *and i told you were you can find me
> 
> but wuteva
> *


your the so called 3x OG actin ass *****.. you go put in the road work and come prove it bitch. ask your moms to borrow da car. or bring the bitch with you. fuck that slut too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Devious Sixty8


he gone? maybe on his way over? hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 01:33 AM~11487981
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Devious Sixty8
> he gone?  maybe on his way over?  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 01:28 AM~11487944
> *your the so called 3x OG actin ass *****..  you go put in the road work and come prove it bitch.    ask your moms to borrow da car.  or bring the bitch with you.  fuck that slut too.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: 
im shiting my pants
jajaja ***** jus made 
cause the blowup doll ran outa air before he finished


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2008, 06:53 PM~11484874
> *benn rollin all day went to see my ****** in tha dena and my ****** from locos......damn this lincoln ride good
> *


wat up slim. lincoln looks clean bro and a/c blowing cold, good luck on the build and keep on rolling.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm still alive


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 1 2008, 07:45 AM~11488399
> *wat up slim. lincoln looks clean bro and a/c blowing cold, good luck on the build and keep on rolling.
> *


THANKX HOMIE IMA NEED IT.....AND YEP THAT HOE BLOW ICECREAM.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne I see wat type of fun yall ****** had for labor day........talkin bout oil changes n autotech the whole weekend............trippin........and if u gettin timed at school to do an oil change homie........dat school needs to step its game up...


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2008, 09:27 AM~11488875
> *Mayne I see wat type of fun yall ****** had for labor day........talkin bout oil changes n autotech the whole weekend............trippin........and if u gettin timed at school to do an oil change homie........dat school needs to step its game up...
> *


damn yall foo's brains do not seem to comprehend the concept 
i got timed simply because i thought i could do it under 3min 
apparently i couldnt
we do more then fuking oil changes 
in our shop


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:420:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 1 2008, 08:37 AM~11488923
> *damn yall foo's brains do not seem to comprehend the concept
> i got timed simply because i thought i could do it under 3min
> apparently i couldnt
> ...


Well make ur self clear next time...........but still aint nuttin tight bout oil changes...


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2008, 10:02 AM~11489023
> *Well make ur self clear next time...........but still aint nuttin tight bout oil changes...
> *


:| 
ok 
:scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 1 2008, 11:14 AM~11489089
> *:scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 1 2008, 12:58 AM~11487362
> *naw i will throw a donut in front of you
> sneak to the back and stick that basketball head of yours
> come to FREEPORT ***** COMING FROM 1-10 TAKE A LEFT ON BROWNSVILLE ILL BE POSTED UP
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 1 2008, 09:21 AM~11489124
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Sep 1 2008, 01:56 AM~11487753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 08:51 AM~11488487
> *i'm still alive
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 1 2008, 11:33 AM~11489190
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 1 2008, 11:26 AM~11489143
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 1 2008, 11:38 AM~11489211
> *:rant:
> *


What's up rusty?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where's my piernitas de amor???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2008, 11:43 AM~11489247
> *What's up rusty?
> *


ON MY WHY BACK TO HOUSTON FROM MAKING PICK UPS............ :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MEATBALL68 IN HIDING??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 1 2008, 09:38 AM~11489211
> *:rant:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 1 2008, 11:55 AM~11489320
> *
> *


WHEN YOU GOING TO BE READY TO PUT IN SOME WORK.......... :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2008, 09:34 AM~11489193
> *
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

At work last night:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 1 2008, 12:21 PM~11489448
> *At work last night:
> 
> 
> ...


this isnt myspace


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

75 bucks and u got a parts car call 281 930 74 13 can throw in a rollin chassis


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 1 2008, 09:31 AM~11488605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, cause this stone cold killa is after me. hno:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 12:55 PM~11489898
> *:uh:
> yeah, cause this stone cold killa is after me.    hno:
> *


 :|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Sep 1 2008, 01:07 PM~11489690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<s>just call up the junkyard, they might give you more than 75.</s> my bad, they wouldn't want to haul it w/o wheels unless it's for free.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2008, 02:08 PM~11489968
> *<s>just call up the junkyard, they might give you more than 75.</s> my bad, they wouldn't want to haul it w/o wheels unless it's for free.
> *


they also wont give you the whole $75 unless theres an engine and tranny in it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 03:32 PM~11490471
> *they also wont give you the whole $75 unless theres an engine and tranny in it.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 1 2008, 03:36 PM~11490497
> *:0
> *


other kind.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 03:43 PM~11490570
> *other kind.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Devious Sixty8, dken, *Hrny Brn Eyz*


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 02:55 PM~11490670
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Devious Sixty8, dken, Hrny Brn Eyz
> :uh:
> *


Hi! :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

:roflmao: its funny when u read someone grow nuts when they sit in a chair an they r online..... or is dat just me dat find dat funny.... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 03:32 PM~11490471
> *they also wont give you the whole $75 unless theres an engine and tranny in it.
> *


true true.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 1 2008, 05:08 PM~11491203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or radiator.. they were hauling away a bucket from my crib once. didnt have radiatior.. he said "you wont get $75 without the radiator".. luckily neighbor had a radiator laying in his yard, so i grabbed it and thru it in back seat.. and got my $75


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 12:55 PM~11489898
> *:uh:
> yeah, cause this stone cold killa is after me.    hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

if anyone interested got 2 12" kicker L5's w/box for sale $300 obo 832-921-3164


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Sep 1 2008, 07:32 PM~11492128
> *if anyone interested got 2 12" kicker L5's w/box for sale $300 obo 832-921-3164
> *


pics?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2008, 09:45 AM~11489270
> *Where's my piernitas de amor???
> 
> 
> ...


hiding from el pinchi Gustav :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

if anyone interested got 2 12" kicker L5's w/box for sale $300 obo 832-921-3164


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Sep 1 2008, 07:35 PM~11493145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: $150 at KINGS with a box


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 1 2008, 07:54 PM~11492289
> *hiding from el pinchi Gustav :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 1 2008, 09:14 PM~11493573
> *:twak:  $150 at KINGS with a box
> *


For one yeah. I was just there last week everyone wants 190 with ported box for one 5


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 1 2008, 10:14 PM~11493573
> *:twak:  $150 at KINGS with a box
> *


***** u full of shit!
and y u haten?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2008, 06:05 AM~11495810
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2008, 09:14 AM~11496053
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need a fkin tranny..
turbo 350 and a 700 r4

dammit..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 09:22 AM~11496092
> *i need a fkin tranny..
> turbo 350 and a 700 r4
> 
> ...


seen a 700r on craigslist for like $100 obo


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 09:15 AM~11496062
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 07:15 AM~11496062
> *x2
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 09:22 AM~11496092
> *i need a fkin tranny..
> turbo 350 and a 700 r4
> 
> ...


http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/821750374.html


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 07:25 AM~11496111
> *X3
> *


 :uh: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 2 2008, 09:26 AM~11496118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sensei!!! :worship:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 2 2008, 09:27 AM~11496123
> *:uh:  :wave:
> *


wats up!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 07:27 AM~11496126
> *sensei!!!  :worship:
> *


your maestro ????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 07:28 AM~11496129
> *wats up!
> *


same olde calabaza enjoing a good day after a much needed 2 day off. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 2 2008, 09:28 AM~11496134
> *your maestro ????
> *


that chiggah can wax on wax off esa!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 07:31 AM~11496145
> *that chiggah can wax on wax off esa!
> *











713 the beat :0 :0 DJ viejo bolsas miadas in the mix


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 07:22 AM~11496092
> *i need a fkin tranny..
> turbo 350 and a 700 r4
> 
> ...


Ask meatball68 he prolly know were allllllllllllll the trannys is located...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2008, 07:34 AM~11496155
> *Ask meatball68 he prolly know were allllllllllllll the trannys is located...
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 2 2008, 09:34 AM~11496154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can't be me, i have no hair esa. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 07:36 AM~11496163
> *can't be me, i have no hair esa.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 07:24 AM~11496110
> *seen a 700r on craigslist for like $100 obo
> *


link


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 07:26 AM~11496120
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/821750374.html
> *


my cars a v8


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 09:52 AM~11496233
> *my cars a v8
> *


that's the only tranny for 100 on craigslist. yep, won't work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

might find some cheap trannies here.

http://houston.craigslist.org/cgi-bin/pers...gi?category=cas

could probably find dannyboy's toys.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 08:02 AM~11496263
> *that's the only tranny for 100 on craigslist.  yep, won't work.
> *


yea.. if worse comes to worse, my mechanic will rebuild the one i got..
im just trying to find another one so i can get it done faster,instead of having to wait for him to re build it..

i feel like shit without my car..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 08:03 AM~11496269
> *might find some cheap trannies here.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cgi-bin/pers...gi?category=cas
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ALWAYS MESSING UP GOOD TOPICS by the way what happend to 20 "" wire wheels :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 08:03 AM~11496269
> *might find some cheap trannies here.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cgi-bin/pers...gi?category=cas
> ...


ill pass.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 2 2008, 10:05 AM~11496275
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ALWAYS MESSING UP GOOD TOPICS by the way what happend to 20 "" wire wheels  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: link?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 08:07 AM~11496286
> *:dunno:  link?
> *


you ran her off lil just like you run off tranny hunters from myspace :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 2 2008, 10:09 AM~11496300
> *you ran her off lil just like you run off tranny hunters from myspace  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


don't know what you are talking about. how's the garage livin' going? heard your mommy wants her space back to park the mini'van in. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 08:10 AM~11496305
> *don't know what you are talking about.  how's the garage livin' going?  heard your mommy wants  her space back to park the mini'van in.  LOL
> *


 :yessad: yep thats y i gots to take a break from the parts cars. trying to find me a LA CASITA living :roflmao: :roflmao: cant forget the two car detachable garage :roflmao: :roflmao: and sum nice racks to go along with it to store parts that i can rape youngins with later on :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 2 2008, 10:13 AM~11496319
> *:yessad: yep thats y i gots  to take a break from the parts cars. trying to find me a LA CASITA living  :roflmao:  :roflmao: cant forget the two car detachable garage  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and sum nice racks to go along with it to store parts that i can rape youngins with later on  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 10:04 AM~11496273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pick apart has them for about $75 or $150 if they pull it for you. But you run the risk of it not working.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 2 2008, 08:15 AM~11496332
> *Pick apart has them for about $75 or $150 if they pull it for you. But you run the risk of it not working.
> *


fuck that...i dont wanna waste my money on something that might not last, ill just wait for peanut to rebuild


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 08:20 AM~11496351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :burn: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 2 2008, 08:14 AM~11496053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tongue:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 09:22 AM~11496092
> *i need a fkin tranny..
> turbo 350 and a 700 r4
> 
> ...


350 is a short tail with no overdrive

700 r4 is a long tail with over drive.

difference, you need to change the driveshaft.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 2 2008, 09:30 AM~11496794
> *350 is a short tail with no overdrive
> 
> 700 r4 is a long tail with over drive.
> ...


no their the same arent they?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:31 AM~11496804
> *no their the same arent they?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:31 AM~11496804
> *no their the same arent they?
> *


no, big difference.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 2 2008, 06:14 AM~11495827
> ****** u full of shit!
> and y u haten?
> *



Who said I was hatin, fuck cant even tell people where a better deal cause I HATIN.

Nobody was talking to you anyways, if Im full of shit come to my house and I will show you fuck it I will post a pic of the receipt.

YOU HATIN CAUSE I HAVE THE HOOK UP


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2008, 05:09 AM~11495698
> *For one yeah. I was just there last week everyone wants 190 with ported box for one 5
> *


Maybe they seen a baller in you, and wanted to suck more money out of you


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:31 AM~11496804
> *no their the same arent they?
> *


you said you have a v8, if it is stock, then it should be a 5.0 liter 305 (engine). If your car does not have overdrive I believe it should be a t350. buicks and oldsmobiles came with hydromatic 200r or t200.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

a t350's easy indication is the oil pan. shaped like a square with one corner cut off.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Overdrive transmissions cost a lot of $$$$ to rebuild, the kits cost way more.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

AND YOU COULD HAVE POSTED ALL THAT SHIT IN ONE POST. INSTEAD OF TRYING TO GET YOUR POST COUNT UP WITH ALL THAT SHIT IN DIFFERENT POST......... :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Sep 2 2008, 09:32 AM~11496808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno shit.. i guess its a t350..

ill let my mechanic do that shit.. thats y im a painter


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 11:42 AM~11496869
> *AND YOU COULD HAVE POSTED ALL THAT SHIT IN ONE POST. INSTEAD OF TRYING TO GET YOUR POST COUNT UP WITH ALL THAT SHIT IN DIFFERENT POST......... :twak:
> *


i remember shit fuker


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:44 AM~11496885
> *
> i dunno shit.. i guess its a t350..
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 2 2008, 11:50 AM~11496945
> *i remember shit fuker
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i found a 700 r on craigs, he wants 250.. but he said he'll take 200..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, Hny Brn Eyz

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:54 AM~11496980
> *i found a 700 r on craigs, he wants 250.. but he said he'll take 200..
> *


I dont trust ppl on craigslist, try to buy a tranny, and you get a tranny LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

get a shift kit while your at it :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 2 2008, 09:58 AM~11497018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not racer like them northsiders


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 2 2008, 09:58 AM~11497018
> *I dont trust ppl on craigslist, try to buy a tranny, and you get a tranny LOL
> *



or if they offering moving service.. you get this:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 2 2008, 09:34 AM~11496155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and fk you snitch, nobody fk'n asked you mother fucker!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 2 2008, 10:55 AM~11496987
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 2 2008, 12:20 PM~11497196
> *or if they offering moving service.. you get this:
> 
> 
> ...


why did you change your screenname unique9deuce? what does downforce stand for now?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 12:19 PM~11497191
> *i talked to the dude on the phone.. but who knows.. might be the one devious knows
> 
> im not racer like them northsiders
> *


me neither but you can burn out like the rest of the truckers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2008, 10:24 AM~11497244
> *:tongue:  :wave:
> *


lonely ass waving to herself..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 10:27 AM~11497275
> *me neither but you can burn out like the rest of the truckers
> *


thats ok.. car burns out already without one.. :biggrin: 

and fuck truckers. stock trucks with lowering kits.. :angry: 

mini truckers for life.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 12:29 PM~11497294
> *thats ok.. car burns out already without one.. :biggrin:
> 
> and fuck truckers. stock trucks with lowering kits.. :angry:
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:27 PM~11497275
> *me neither but you can burn out like the rest of the truckers
> *


no seas panocha buey, didn't you tell me that you wanted to put big a$$ wheels on the back of your monte with smaller cragars on the front? what happened to lowriding that bucket of a monte you bought. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 10:32 AM~11497319
> *
> *


and lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 12:33 PM~11497330
> *no seas panocha buey, didn't you tell me that you wanted to put big a$$ wheels on the back of your monte with smaller cragars on the front?  what happened to lowriding that bucket of a monte you bought.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 12:35 PM~11497335
> *and lowriders :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: getting my pennies together to start my regal. p0' livin. :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 12:33 PM~11497330
> *no seas panocha buey, didn't you tell me that you wanted to put big a$$ wheels on the back of your monte with smaller cragars on the front?  what happened to lowriding that bucket of a monte you bought.  :uh:
> *


who said i was a lowrider? :uh: im not a wet back


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why are talking about cars in the houston topic? is the world gonna end. did fatass68 loose weight?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 10:36 AM~11497343
> *:biggrin:  getting my pennies together to start my regal.  p0' livin.  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: 
only way to do it for us known ballers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:37 PM~11497353
> *who said i was a lowrider? :uh: im a wet back
> *


you got that right. only a dumb ******* would pay 300 for a sunroof. LMFAO!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 10:37 AM~11497353
> *who said i was a lowrider? :uh: im not a wet back*



You better watch it SNITCH, next time we see you I might be taking a picture of you on your back


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 12:38 PM~11497362
> *you got that right.  only a dumb ******* would pay 300 for a sunroof.  LMFAO!
> *


it was only to make up the deal on the mc 


















bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 2 2008, 10:33 AM~11497330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*******


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 11:32 AM~11496815
> *Who said I was hatin, fuck cant even tell people where a better deal cause I HATIN.
> 
> Nobody was talking to you anyways, if Im full of shit come to my house and I will show you fuck it I will post a pic of the receipt.
> ...


***** post it ..
and look at the number ***** u know its my shit thats y u trippen 
and ***** i dont need hookups ***** i got MONEY!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 10:38 AM~11497362
> *you got that right.  only a dumb ******* would pay 300 for a sunroof.  LMFAO!
> *


dumbwetbackpaid300forsunroofowned!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 12:39 PM~11497371
> *You better watch it SNITCH, next time we see you I might be taking a picture of you on your back
> *


what does it matter to you? your an air guy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:39 PM~11497375
> *it was only to make up the deal on the mc
> bitch
> *


sorry man, i did feel bad when i sold it to you for that much. you shouldn't cawkblawk when i offered it to patrick 1st. :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 12:40 PM~11497387
> *dumbwetbackpaid300forsunroofowned!!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Sep 2 2008, 10:40 AM~11497388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owned again


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im leaving. bye :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 2 2008, 10:40 AM~11497380
> ****** post it ..
> and look at the number ***** u know its my shit thats y u trippen
> and ***** i dont need hookups ***** i got MONEY!!
> *



The only numbers I keep in memory is my girls. I aint trippin so quit acting all ghetto and shit.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 10:40 AM~11497388
> *what does it matter to you? your an air guy
> *


 :biggrin: AIR ON 14X7'S


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:42 PM~11497411
> *im leaving. bye  :biggrin:
> *


mira putita, runners in the front and make sure they are welds because Cragars belong on classics.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

updates on the fo do coming. mother fucker is getting paid while working in the a/c


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 12:44 PM~11497425
> *mira putita, runners in the front and make sure they are welds because Cragars belong on classics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thata what i want bitch 300 now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:44 PM~11497427
> *updates on the fo do coming. mother fucker is getting paid while working in the a/c
> *


you getting someone to remove the extra doors and fabricate it to fit single doors on each side?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 12:42 PM~11497413
> *The only numbers I keep in memory is my girls. I aint trippin so quit acting all ghetto and shit.
> *


U MEAN UR WIFE *****..
TRYN TO ACT LIKE U A PIMP 
AND YOU KNOW ME HOMIE AINT NO ACT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 10:42 AM~11497411
> *im leaving. bye  :biggrin:
> *


adios culero!
:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:45 PM~11497434
> *:0  thata what i want bitch 300 now
> *


You wouldn't know what to do with Weld wheels f0'd0'chaparrita.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 10:45 AM~11497438
> *you getting someone to remove the extra doors and fabricate it to fit single doors on each side?
> *


weldedfodoowned!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 12:46 PM~11497442
> *adios culero!
> :wave:
> *


agree :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 12:45 PM~11497438
> *you getting someone to remove the extra doors and fabricate it to fit single doors on each side?
> *


 :angry: no bitch its gonna be a gasser


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:45 PM~11497434
> *:0  thata what i want bitch 300 now
> *


I'll trade you that malibu for that biscayne. what you say?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 2 2008, 10:45 AM~11497439
> *U MEAN UR WIFE *****..
> TRYN TO ACT LIKE U A PIMP
> AND YOU KNOW ME HOMIE AINT NO ACT
> *


YUP. If you knew how to write sentences, you would know why I put a s after girl. 

Im not a pimp never said I was, but appearently you always worry about what Im doing on il all the time. I think you are scared of something coming out to get you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 12:46 PM~11497444
> *You wouldn't know what to do with Weld wheels f0'd0'chaparrita.
> *


put them on the 4 do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:49 PM~11497474
> *put them on the 4 do
> *


don't you got some ankles to go bite?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 2 2008, 12:46 PM~11497442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup at the next show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:50 PM~11497484
> *you know my #
> *


pinche chaparrito, you wouldn't know what to do with a 2 door car.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ill be back time to put in work. ill catch up later


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 2 2008, 12:38 PM~11497362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he gonna have back doors welded shut.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 2 2008, 10:47 AM~11497454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chinga tu madre pinche joto.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 12:51 PM~11497493
> *pinche chaparrito, you wouldn't know what to do with a 2 door car.
> *


he'd try to add 2 more doors.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 12:51 PM~11497493
> *pinche chaparrito, you wouldn't know what to do with a 2 door car.
> *


pinche perra desgraciada :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2008, 10:51 AM~11497493
> *pinche chaparrito, you wouldn't know what to do with a 2 door car.
> *


he would stretch it and add four doors


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 10:52 AM~11497502
> *he'd try to add 2 more doors.
> *


assholes think alike.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 12:52 PM~11497504
> *pinche perra desgraciada :0
> *


perra tu madre hija de puta! i know you aren't my child pinche nopalero culero baboso ojos de ojete chupa'pingas de salvatruuuchas!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 12:48 PM~11497472
> *YUP. If you knew how to write sentences, you would know why I put a s after girl.
> 
> Im not a pimp never said I was, but appearently you always worry about what Im doing on il all the time. I think you are scared of something coming out to get you.
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ***** U NEED TO SLAP UR DAM SELF FOR THAT 1!!
AND if i remember right u was textn me when i was at the bank,and when u was selling the system, so keep it real *****! sounds like u on nuttz and as fo the blazer i hope u do bring it out as clean as ur tring i aint haten on ur work *****,but ur a mini suv,not a mini truck!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 12:51 PM~11497495
> *he gonna have back doors welded shut.
> *


i remember seeing a four door impala like that years ago at a carshow. lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 2 2008, 10:55 AM~11497531
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ***** U NEED TO SLAP UR DAM SELF FOR THAT 1!!
> AND if i remember right u was textn me when i was at the bank,and when u was selling the system, so keep it real *****! sounds like u on nuttz and as fo the blazer i hope u do bring it out as clean as ur tring i aint haten on ur work *****,but ur a mini suv,not a mini truck!!
> *


Thanks, im trying. The day at the bank it looked like yall were ready to rob that mofo. I took a pic to send it to byt crime stoppers. lol.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 2 2008, 12:55 PM~11497531
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ***** U NEED TO SLAP UR DAM SELF FOR THAT 1!!
> AND if i remember right u was textn me when i was at the bank,and when u was selling the system, so keep it real *****! sounds like u on nuttz and as fo the blazer i hope u do bring it out as clean as ur tring i aint haten on ur work *****,but ur a mini suv,not a mini truck!!
> *


getting good!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 12:58 PM~11497550
> *Thanks, im trying. The day at the bank it looked like yall were ready to rob that mofo. I took a pic to send it to byt crime stoppers. lol.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
aight ***** its been fun and real but some of us have to get back to work...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 2 2008, 10:59 AM~11497570
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> aight ***** its been fun and real but some of us have to get back to work...
> *



Later, I will call you later on.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2008, 01:02 PM~11497600
> *I was waving at the chino fker
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 2 2008, 02:39 PM~11498338
> *:werd:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 01:18 PM~11498629
> *:loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 2 2008, 03:46 PM~11498812
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 03:07 PM~11499010
> *
> *



Yo! no smoking dude! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Sep 2 2008, 02:26 PM~11499186
> *Yo!  no smoking dude!  :biggrin:
> *


  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: 
ok im done now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 04:27 PM~11499195
> *  uffin:    uffin:    uffin:    uffin:
> ok im done now.... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 02:35 PM~11499272
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 2 2008, 04:36 PM~11499282
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 02:27 PM~11499195
> *  uffin:    uffin:    uffin:    uffin:
> ok im done now.... :biggrin:
> *


bet your lungs are blacker than your skin..
black bastard


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 04:47 PM~11499395
> *:uh:
> *


 :420:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 04:48 PM~11499407
> *bet your lungs are blacker than your skin..
> black bastard
> *


NAGGER TALK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 2 2008, 02:48 PM~11499407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost racist :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 05:09 PM~11499609
> *:nosad:  :nosad: imma drinker.. :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> almost racist  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Sep 2 2008, 03:06 PM~11499575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Sep 2 2008, 03:11 PM~11499641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 05:09 PM~11499609
> *:nosad:  :nosad: imma drinker.. :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> almost racist  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 05:19 PM~11499692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DATS MY NEW DESKTOP BACKGROUND :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 05:23 PM~11499714
> *:0 DATS MY NEW DESKTOP BACKGROUND :biggrin:
> *


 :0 BUT SMILEY FACE ON 63'S I HOPE........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 06:07 PM~11500145
> *
> *


Post Whore!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 2 2008, 01:51 PM~11498427
> *:yes: Landshark?
> *


I'm hooked. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 04:10 PM~11500175
> *Post Whore!
> *


 :biggrin: tryna be like you... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 05:13 PM~11499660
> *:0
> 
> :uh:
> *


seen some of your work on 45 today.. i just chunk da duece and smashed the gas. pinstripe mafia 4 vida..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 04:26 PM~11500307
> *seen some of your work on 45 today..    i just chunk da duece and smashed.  pinstripe mafia 4 vida..
> *


yea i talked to him earlier..
he said you was on a wing run..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 06:29 PM~11500327
> *yea i talked to him earlier..
> he said you was on a wing run..
> *


stupid.. bayou city wings was in other direction. :uh:


and ask em how come his rear fender is all wobbly.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ohhh ok.. so the way you was going was tranny direction..

headin towards montrose huh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 04:39 PM~11500399
> *stupid..  bayou city wings was in other direction.    :uh:
> and ask em how come his rear fender is all wobbly.
> *


the surport brace that hold it broke..
its gettin repainted soon.. gotta weld it all up and relocate the braces..


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 10:34 AM~11496819
> *Maybe they seen a baller in you, and wanted to suck more money out of you
> *


Na. I wouldn't buy that garbage. But I made them sell em to my boy for a bill. Check your self.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 06:44 PM~11500441
> *the surport brace that hold it broke..
> its gettin repainted soon.. gotta weld it all up and relocate the braces..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=322654&st=8580


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 08:08 PM~11501133
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=322654&st=8580
> *


tha brothas tryn get loud wit ya...lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 09:32 PM~11501998
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 07:33 PM~11502007
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: Hhmm..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:05 PM~11502373
> *:scrutinize: Hhmm..
> *


shut the fuck up bitch.. nobody asked you to chime in mother fucker!!!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 09:06 PM~11502389
> *shut the fuck up bitch.. nobody asked you to chime in mother fucker!!!
> *


***** get the dick out of your ass
i didnt do shit 
go handle the mayates


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 08:08 PM~11502432
> ****** get the dick out of your ass
> i didnt do shit
> go handle the mayates
> *


:nono:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:08 PM~11502432
> ****** get the dick out of your ass
> i didnt do shit
> go handle the mayates
> *


That's racist :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 10:13 PM~11502492
> *That's racist  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 09:12 PM~11502476
> *:nono:
> *


my bad foo 
im pissed


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 09:13 PM~11502492
> *That's racist  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 09:16 PM~11502546
> *my bad foo
> im pissed
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2008, 06:11 PM~11500178
> *I'm hooked. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:17 PM~11502561
> *:uh:
> *


go get your blanky....I'll read you a bedtime story.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 09:22 PM~11502635
> *go get your blanky....I'll read you a bedtime story.
> *


damn ***** wtf :angry: 
read me tha one about your chicks tits


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:25 PM~11502666
> *damn ***** wtf :angry:
> read me tha one about your chicks tits
> *


I guess the marines practice don't ask don't tell since you going


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 09:30 PM~11502722
> *I guess the marines practice don't ask don't tell since you going
> *


you damn right :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:32 PM~11502747
> *you damn right :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 09:34 PM~11502779
> *:uh:
> *


wtf


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:36 PM~11502790
> *wtf
> *


you might wanna google the militarys don't ask don't tell policy before you comment any further


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 09:41 PM~11502855
> *you might wanna google the militarys don't ask don't tell policy before you comment any further
> *


dont got to
i commented the part bout "going to the marines"


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:08 PM~11502432
> ****** get the dick out of your ass
> i didnt do shit
> go handle the mayates
> *


sorry..but i have plenty of mayates,as you call em, that are homies of mine. 

i know we joke alot in here, but that was uncalled for, and on behalf of all my african american brothas.. imma whoop your ass now! you fk'n racist! 

asa-mama-lakum.. 




except for ragalac,he's a half breed..fk em..


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

sobres gordito
do wut you gotta do


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 09:54 PM~11503022
> *sorry..but i have plenty of mayates,as you call em, that are homies of mine.
> 
> i know we joke alot in here, but that was uncalled for, and on behalf of all my african american brothas.. imma whoop your ass now!  you fk'n racist!
> ...


so meatball i got black homies too 
not a racist


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2008, 12:28 AM~11487588
> *i'm da only killer clowner around this bitch!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the clown from spawn but balder n fatter


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:00 PM~11503111
> *so meatball i got black homies too
> not a racist
> *


don't change your tune now mother fucker.. if you feel that way about blk people.. let it be known.. i respect people who stand by what they say, then those that act like hoez and change stories.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 08:08 PM~11502432
> ****** get the dick out of your ass
> i didnt do shit
> go handle the mayates
> *


dont let that shit happen again..real shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, Devious Sixty8, clowner13, *BloCc*
blockito :biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 10:03 PM~11503142
> *don't change your tune now mother fucker..      if you feel that way about blk people..  let it be known..  i respect people who stand by what they say, then those that act like hoez and change stories.
> *


***** yea i said mayates 
i said it before ill say it again im not racist
fuck what you respect about people i dont need or want your respect


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:07 PM~11503195
> ****** yea i said mayates
> i said it before ill say it again im racist
> fuck what you respect about people i dont need or want your respect
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 09:07 PM~11503195
> ****** yea i said mayates
> i said it before ill say it again im not racist
> fuck what you respect about people i dont need or want your respect
> *


so who u callin a mayate???


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:07 PM~11503195
> ****** yea i said mayates
> i said it before ill say it again im not racist
> fuck what you respect about people i dont need or want your respect
> *


you should delete your account....pick non feminine name and start all over.
:uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 10:03 PM~11503142
> *don't change your tune now mother fucker..      if you feel that way about blk people..  let it be known..  i respect people who stand by what they say, then those that act like hoez and change stories.
> *


matter of fact Staff Sergeant Preston my auto tech teacher is black


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 2 2008, 11:09 PM~11503225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so yout count how many blk people you friends with? what? you got a limit? :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11503195
> ****** yea i said mayates
> i said it before ill say it again im not racist
> fuck what you respect about people i dont need or want your respect
> *


AWWW WTF!!!!!!!!!
I MENT TO PUT "NOT RACIST"
AWWW I FUCKED UP ON THAT ONE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:12 PM~11503262
> *AWWW WTF!!!!!!!!!
> I MENT TO PUT "NOT RACIST"
> AWWW I FUCKED UP ON THAT ONE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 10:12 PM~11503261
> *:0
> he done fk'd up now!
> so yout count how many blk people you friends with?  what? you got a limit?  :uh:
> *


FOO ON ANY OTHER Occasion 
I WOULD NEVER OPPOLOGIZE TO YOUR FATASS 
BUT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE IM "NOT A RACIST"
NO ***** DONT GOT A LIMIT CAUSE IM NOT A RACIST


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:12 PM~11503262
> *AWWW WTF!!!!!!!!!
> I MENT TO PUT "NOT RACIST"
> AWWW I FUCKED UP ON THAT ONE
> *


try Amarillo lowriders maybe they don't know your racist yet...I don't think your gonna bexwelcome here....let alone any picnics


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 10:10 PM~11503244
> *you should delete your account....pick non feminine name and start all over.
> :uh:
> *


fuck you


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 10:16 PM~11503309
> *try Amarillo lowriders maybe they don't know your racist yet...I don't think your gonna bexwelcome here....let alone any picnics
> *


MUTHERFUKER UNDERSTAND I AINT RACIST 
I FUKED UP I DIDNT TYPE WUT I FULLY MENT
WUT I FULLY MENT WAS TO SAY IM *******"NOT"******** RACIST


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:16 PM~11503311
> *fuck you
> *


Fuck me because I'm blk?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 10:19 PM~11503334
> *Fuck me because I'm blk?
> *


stop with the bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NAW FUCK YOU CAUSE YOU AN ASSHOLE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Sep 2 2008, 11:16 PM~11503311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:



or maybe cause he attracted to you. :dunno:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:20 PM~11503349
> *stop with the bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NAW FUCK YOU CAUSE YOU A *****
> *


Say what you really wanna say


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 08:54 PM~11503022
> *sorry..but i have plenty of mayates,as you call em, that are homies of mine.
> 
> i know we joke alot in here, but that was uncalled for, and on behalf of all my african american brothas.. imma whoop your ass now!  you fk'n racist!
> ...


Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11503195
> ****** yea i said mayates
> i said it before ill say it again im not racist
> fuck what you respect about people i dont need or want your respect
> *


HA YALL MUTHERFUKERS GOT ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOT ME BAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
FUK MEATBALL68's FATASS 
***** FUKED WHEN HE QUOTED ME CHECK IT MUTHERFUKERS
IT SAYS NOT RACIST


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:25 PM~11503405
> *HA YALL MUTHERFUKERS GOT ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GOT ME BAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FUK MEATBALL68's FATASS
> ...


wasn't no fk up.. was just quoting it the way you meant it.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 10:23 PM~11503378
> *Say what you really wanna say *******
> *


WTF BITCH


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:25 PM~11503405
> *HA YALL MUTHERFUKERS GOT ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GOT ME BAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FUK MEATBALL68's FATASS
> ...


no thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still don't changed fact,that you used word mayates. 


thats where you were out of line.


post up your address now!! i dare you!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2008, 10:28 PM~11503436
> *still don't changed fact,that you used word mayates.
> thats where you were out of line.
> post up your address now!!    i dare you!
> *


i know meatball


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 10:28 PM~11503435
> *no thanks
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> WTF BITCH
> [/
> :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

fuck Devious Sixty8


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Sep 2 2008, 08:13 PM~11502492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, who you callin a mayate.. :angry:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 10:31 PM~11503473
> *fuck Devious Sixty8
> *


×68


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

snitch65 and clownass are the same person :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 11:31 PM~11503473
> *fuck Devious Sixty8
> *


must be 5' to join this conversation


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 10:32 PM~11503488
> *sure is :yes:
> x3
> 
> ...


Hhmm.. Fuck You


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 11:33 PM~11503498
> *snitch65 and clownass are the same person  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 11:33 PM~11503510
> *must be 5' to join this conversation
> *


who say i wanted to converse


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 10:33 PM~11503498
> *snitch65 and clownass are the same person  :0
> *


no calibitch... no


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:34 PM~11503514
> *Hhmm.. Fuck You *****
> *


Here we go again :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 09:35 PM~11503529
> *no calibitch...  no
> *


call me a bitch to my face... coward ass bitch... anyway im at damn near every show... call me a bitch at the next one...done talkin about it...


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 10:36 PM~11503547
> *Here we go again  :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 11:35 PM~11503527
> *who say i wanted to converse
> *


get back in bed


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 10:37 PM~11503560
> *call me a bitch to my face... coward ass bitch... anyway im at damn near every show... call me a bitch at the next one...done talkin about it...
> *


NO FUKING PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 09:38 PM~11503574
> *NO FUKING PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


aight we will see... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 2 2008, 09:33 PM~11503498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no thanks..

where ya moms?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 10:39 PM~11503583
> *aight we will see... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:39 PM~11503590
> *houston tejas
> 
> *


im not black or white so its not texas, im hispanic so its tejas


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:38 PM~11503574
> *NO FUKING PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


respect is important ...you won't go far young one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 09:40 PM~11503600
> *im not black or white so its not texas, im hispanic so its tejas
> *


and.. if you hispanic then go back to mexico * says it in ****** talk*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:38 PM~11503574
> *NO FUKING PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 

DON'T THINK YOU WANT TO CROSS THAT LINE HOMIE. YOU NEED TO STAND DOWN ON THAT ONE.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 11:40 PM~11503602
> *respect is important ...you won't go far young one
> *


X2.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 09:42 PM~11503615
> *:0
> 
> DON'T THINK YOU WANT TO CROSS THAT LINE HOMIE. YOU NEED TO STAND DOWN ON THAT ONE.....
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:41 PM~11503611
> *and.. if you hispanic then go back to mexico * says it in ****** talk*
> *


didnt know all hispanics are from mexico


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 10:40 PM~11503602
> *respect is important ...you won't go far young one
> *


everyfuking body talkin shit to me!!
an yet you wnt "ME" to respect "YALL" 
haaaaa


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 09:42 PM~11503615
> *:0
> 
> DON'T THINK YOU WANT TO CROSS THAT LINE HOMIE. YOU NEED TO STAND DOWN ON THAT ONE.....
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 2 2008, 11:42 PM~11503625
> *FUCK YOU
> *


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 10:41 PM~11503611
> *and.. if you hispanic then go back to mexico * says it in ****** talk*
> *


thats racist


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 11:43 PM~11503636
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 09:42 PM~11503627
> *didnt know all hispanics are from mexico
> *


prob just u


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 11:42 PM~11503627
> *didnt know all hispanics are from mexico
> *


few from Florida


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11503645
> *
> *


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Sep 2 2008, 09:43 PM~11503638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STFU HOE.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 11:44 PM~11503647
> *prob just u
> *


not even close


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 11:43 PM~11503632
> *everyfuking body talkin shit to me!!
> an yet you wnt "ME" to respect "YALL"
> haaaaa
> *


respect or fear






Your making your choice


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness! Lol!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 09:46 PM~11503681
> *not even close
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 2 2008, 11:46 PM~11503676
> *STUPID ****** AND HIS RAGEDY ASS LOWRIDER
> *


 :0


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2008, 09:47 PM~11503700
> *Craziness! Lol!
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 2 2008, 10:46 PM~11503676
> *STUPID ****** AND HIS RAGEDY ASS LOWRIDER
> 
> STFU HOE.
> *


stick it in yor ass 
and use your other profile pussy


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2008, 11:47 PM~11503700
> *Craziness! Lol!
> *


come closer :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Sep 2 2008, 09:48 PM~11503705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
I AM IN MY OTHER PROFILE.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 2 2008, 10:46 PM~11503688
> *respect or fear
> Your making your choice
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 11:44 PM~11503658
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Sep 2 2008, 09:50 PM~11503727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  my ******..literally


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11503740
> *
> my ******..literally
> *


i dunno... but this left over pizza sure is good..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 09:53 PM~11503768
> *i dunno... but this left over pizza sure is good..
> *


i dont eat left overs..never any left :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 2 2008, 09:53 PM~11503764
> *:uh:
> *


FUCK YOU TOO!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 09:53 PM~11503775
> *i dont eat left overs..never any left  :biggrin:
> *


i cant eat a whole stuff crust bymyself..4 slices and thats it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte+Sep 2 2008, 10:48 PM~11503706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno: Lol!


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

OH YEA.
BY TH WAY.
THIS IS IMPALA65
4 DOOS POR VIDA!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whut bitch....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 10:02 PM~11503872
> *whut bitch....
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 2 2008, 11:57 PM~11503820
> *OH YEA.
> BY TH WAY.
> THIS IS IMPALA65
> ...


:uh: 2006? idiot


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MADNESS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2008, 12:08 AM~11503948
> *MADNESS
> *


THEM CORNFIELDS READY FOR ME........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11503983
> *THEM CORNFIELDS READY FOR ME........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 10:02 PM~11503876
> *:0  :uh:
> *


ok


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11503983
> *THEM CORNFIELDS READY FOR ME........ :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: I DON'T TREAT MY AFRICAN AMERICAN FRIENDS LIKE CLOWNER DOES.......NO YESSA MASSA HERE... :nono: :nono: :nono:
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 2 2008, 10:06 PM~11503921
> *:uh:  2006? idiot
> *


u alrigt foo.. ***** over here talkin 2 himself


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2008, 12:14 AM~11504017
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: I DON'T TREAT MY AFRICAN AMERICAN FRIENDS LIKE CLOWNER DOES.......NO YESSA MASSA HERE... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 11:16 PM~11504042
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



IF YOU PICKIN' ....WE PICKIN'....AND ALL I'M PICKIN' IS MY TEEF AFTER SOME CHICKEN..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


WHEN YOU HEADED BACK TO D-TOWN??? I NEED YOU TO BRING BACK A SHIPMENT FOR ME......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2008, 12:18 AM~11504068
> *IF YOU PICKIN' ....WE PICKIN'....AND ALL I'M PICKIN' IS MY TEEF AFTER SOME CHICKEN..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> WHEN YOU HEADED BACK TO D-TOWN??? I NEED YOU TO BRING BACK A SHIPMENT FOR ME......
> *


IF CHICKEN I ONLY EAT BAKED CHICKEN......... :biggrin: 
JUST CAME BACK YESTERDAY, BUT WILL BE GOING BACK IN TWO WEEKS..... :biggrin: HAVE ANOTHER SHIPMENT TO PICK UP ALSO......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 11:20 PM~11504091
> *IF CHICKEN I ONLY EAT BAKED CHICKEN......... :biggrin:
> JUST CAME BACK YESTERDAY, BUT WILL BE GOING BACK IN TWO WEEKS..... :biggrin:  HAVE ANOTHER SHIPMENT TO PICK UP ALSO......
> *


OH HELL NO!!!!!! CHURCH'S IS THE SHIT!!!!!!! 
:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: .....WELL LET'S SEE IF IT CAN WAIT.....WISH I HAD KNOWN.....GOT SOME THANGS I NEED TO MOVE.....HIT ME UP BEFORE YOU GO BACK..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 10:13 PM~11504011
> *ok
> *


yea


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2008, 10:27 PM~11504164
> *yea
> *


just sittin here tryin to find a billet grill for da elco..
600 bucks is all i need..
lol

new weatherstriping.. front bezels, grill, bumper fillers..
etc. stupid pos


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2008, 12:25 AM~11504142
> *OH HELL NO!!!!!! CHURCH'S IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!
> :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy: .....WELL LET'S SEE IF IT CAN WAIT.....WISH I HAD KNOWN.....GOT SOME THANGS I NEED TO MOVE.....HIT ME UP BEFORE YOU GO BACK..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET READY TO MAKE MOVES...... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

billet grill.. 163.95 polished 

hmmmm

even better 149.95


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

WOW!!! BETTER EXIT THE TOPIC BEFORE I GET E-SHOT hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 11:35 PM~11504232
> *:0
> 
> I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET READY TO MAKE MOVES...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 10:40 PM~11504285
> *WOW!!! BETTER EXIT THE TOPIC BEFORE I GET E-SHOT hno:
> *


yea.. we gangsta up in here.. naw mean...

westsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 11:40 PM~11504285
> *WOW!!! BETTER EXIT THE TOPIC BEFORE I GET E-SHOT hno:
> *



PUT TOP DOWN....ME AND MY BROTHA'S GOT YO BACK HOMIE.... :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 12:42 AM~11504293
> *yea.. we gangsta up in here.. naw mean...
> 
> westsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2008, 12:42 AM~11504300
> *PUT TOP DOWN....ME AND MY BROTHA'S GOT YO BACK HOMIE.... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


sup homie! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 12:47 AM~11504334
> *:cheesy:
> *


We gon be pullin drive by's with the top down sittin on 72 spokes.... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 10:48 PM~11504346
> *We gon be pullin drive by's with the top down sittin on 72 spokes.... :cheesy:
> *


naw i like to get out and shoot up close... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 12:49 AM~11504354
> *naw i like to get out and shoot up close... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 2 2008, 10:51 PM~11504365
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Sep 2 2008, 11:35 PM~11503527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

FOR A BETTER VIEW OF THE FLYER GO TO SHOW AND EVENTS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Sep 2 2008, 11:43 PM~11504312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 triple OG :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 2 2008, 11:33 PM~11504613
> *aqui nomas....chiliando.....how you been homie??
> :0 triple OG :0
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2008, 01:33 AM~11504613
> *aqui nomas....chiliando.....how you been homie??
> :0 triple OG :0
> *


NAW THAT'S O.G. TRIPLE TRIPLE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 11:53 PM~11504692
> *NAW THAT'S O.G. TRIPLE TRIPLE.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 12:57 AM~11504408
> *deezzzzzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzzz
> :angel:
> *


pussy ass ***** wants to talk shit when im not around


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 3 2008, 02:38 AM~11504832
> *pussy ass ***** wants to talk shit when im not around
> *


FK YOU, ain't my fault it was past your bed time.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 3 2008, 01:33 AM~11504613
> *aqui nomas....chiliando.....how you been homie??
> :0 triple OG :0
> *


Been good out this way, jus keepin myself busy workin on rides...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 2 2008, 10:25 PM~11502666
> *damn ***** wtf :angry:
> read me tha one about your chicks tits
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it wasn hot in hurr last night! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2008, 09:41 PM~11503611
> *and.. if you hispanic then go back to mexico * says it in ****** talk*
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 2 2008, 11:42 PM~11503615
> *:0
> 
> DON'T THINK YOU WANT TO CROSS THAT LINE HOMIE. YOU NEED TO STAND DOWN ON THAT ONE.....
> *


X2 I'm going to start the Cali Bail money fundraiser for when he whoops clowncakes ass.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:53 AM~11505516
> *X2 I'm going to start the Cali Bail money fundraiser for when he whoops clowncakes ass.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rara's old monte..
i leafed it up when frank bought it.. bideo right chea!

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=42102645


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 05:53 AM~11505275
> *it wasn hot in hurr last night!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Dam and I wasn't even part of it......werd....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2008, 10:09 AM~11505924
> *Dam and I wasn't even part of it......werd....
> *


x2 I was grocery shopping and spending time with lil Latin.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 3 2008, 06:53 AM~11505516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428562



Man o man o man......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0
























now thats bawllling :biggrin: at the butt naked :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 3 2008, 09:21 AM~11506417
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


yea imma stop driving it so much...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 3 2008, 08:29 AM~11505407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this this frank character have a video of himself, baking a cake for a brawd?
:ugh:

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=42102997


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 10:56 AM~11507046
> *thats a big boy lincoln.. stick to your old school..  you ain't ready for that.
> i got $5 on it
> this this frank character have a video of himself, baking a cake for a brawd?
> ...



I CAN HEAR YO BELLY GROWLIN FROM HERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 07:47 AM~11505807
> *rara's old monte..
> i leafed it up when frank bought it.. bideo right chea!
> 
> ...



GOT ANOTHER ONE FOR YOU TO LEAF UP ALREADDDYYY :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 3 2008, 01:29 PM~11507304
> *I CAN HEAR YO BELLY GROWLIN FROM HERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: hey, fk you.. 








ok, that was funny though.. ain't mad atcha. :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

FUNNY PART WAS WE WERE BAKIN A CAKE FOR A PO PO GRADUATION PARTY BUNCHA HOMIES GETTIN DRUNK WIT THE 5 O THAT NIGHT :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 3 2008, 01:41 PM~11507406
> *FUNNY PART WAS WE WERE BAKIN A CAKE FOR A PO PO GRADUATION PARTY BUNCHA HOMIES GETTIN DRUNK WIT THE 5 O THAT NIGHT :0
> *


:uh: was it a Chocolate cake? that explains "ChocolateThriller"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 01:47 PM~11507465
> *:uh:  was it a Chocolate cake?  that explains "ChocolateThriller"
> *












that's what i thought it meant. :dunno:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 3 2008, 07:29 AM~11505407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Devious Sixty8, *clowner13*

:0 

he back.. hno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 02:58 PM~11507973
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Devious Sixty8, clowner13
> 
> ...


Better be careful he might hit you in the face with a pie.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 01:59 PM~11507986
> *Better be careful he might hit you in the face with a pie.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 01:54 PM~11507518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


turns out this is what he meant..:ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Anyone know when the next swapmeet is?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11507986
> *Better be careful he might hit you in the face with a pie.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

13th


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 03:16 PM~11508133
> *Anyone know when the next swapmeet is?
> *


13th horse track. will be there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 3 2008, 03:17 PM~11508152
> *13th
> *


got your $300 ready huh? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 03:20 PM~11508164
> *got your $300 ready huh?  :uh:
> *


you got a problem with me or what bitch


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 03:19 PM~11508161
> *13th horse track.  will be there.
> *


Thanks I need to go check it out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 03:20 PM~11508164
> *got your $300 ready huh?  :uh:
> *


You mean I'll have $300.00 ready :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 03:19 PM~11508161
> *13th horse track.  will be there.
> *


X2 HAVE TO SEE IF THEY HAVE SOMETHINGS FOR RUSTY......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 3 2008, 03:28 PM~11508236
> *X2 HAVE TO SEE IF THEY HAVE SOMETHINGS FOR RUSTY......... :biggrin:
> *


coveralls required?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 03:32 PM~11508277
> *coveralls required?
> *


 :yes: BUT WITH CHUCKS............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 3 2008, 03:33 PM~11508286
> *:yes: BUT WITH CHUCKS............
> *


that means i have to get me some chucks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 03:34 PM~11508293
> *that means i have to get me some chucks
> *


I HAVE SEVEN PAIR YOU CAN BUY A PAIR FROM ME.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam schools out.........get ready for da e-banging....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2008, 03:40 PM~11508342
> *Dam schools out.........get ready for da e-banging....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 3 2008, 03:40 PM~11508341
> *I HAVE SEVEN PAIR YOU CAN BUY A PAIR FROM ME.
> *


nah son, don't want to look "hot" :ugh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Devious :biggrin: Found you again.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 03:43 PM~11508369
> *nah son, don't want to look "hot"  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 3 2008, 03:45 PM~11508383
> *Hi Danny :biggrin:  Found you again.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 3 2008, 03:45 PM~11508383
> *Hi Devious :biggrin:  Found you again.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hold up, streetshow has his date wrong. Swapmeet is this coming Sunday Sept. 7th. :twak: 

http://www.hotrodsoftexas.com/northhouston/nhoustonf.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 26 2008, 10:12 AM~11440636
> *vamos pal swapmeet  on the 13 en el horse track
> *


 :nono: 

Sept. 7th


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

You can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 03:52 PM~11508439
> *Hold up, streetshow has his date wrong.  Swapmeet is this coming Sunday Sept. 7th.  :twak:
> 
> http://www.hotrodsoftexas.com/northhouston/nhoustonf.html
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 3 2008, 03:55 PM~11508473
> *:angry:
> *


Guess I won't be there. Have plans to do something this weekend and take a break next weekend.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 03:57 PM~11508502
> *Guess I won't be there.  Have plans to do something this weekend and take a break next weekend.
> *


X2......  STREETSHOW....... :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller+Sep 3 2008, 11:31 AM~11507329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come pick me up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 3 2008, 01:52 PM~11508439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0    sorry chavalas


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 04:01 PM~11508548
> *well lets do this
> 
> come pick me up
> *


You going to be up and ready at 5:00 A.M. ?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 02:10 PM~11508649
> *You going to be up and ready at 5:00 A.M. ?
> *


Betta wave a chickin leg in front of him and hell be up at 4:45!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Sep 3 2008, 03:53 PM~11508445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or have a white gurl in car for em, and he'll not only be up at 4am.. he'll have his hair all permed up too, and have the cool water splashed on.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 04:22 PM~11508766
> *:uh:
> or have a white gurl in car for em, and he'll not only be up at 4am.. he'll have his hair all permed up too, and have the cool water splashed on.
> *


True but then he would want to go to the swap meet.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 3 2008, 02:10 PM~11508649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit ill eat that hoe.. ad go back to sleep


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 04:34 PM~11508933
> *shit ill eat that hoe.. ad go back to sleep
> *


diamond studded princesa? haven't even seen her online anymore.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 04:39 PM~11508981
> *diamond studded princesa?  haven't even seen her online anymore.
> *


MY SON HAVE HER TRAPPED IN THE CLOSET.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 3 2008, 04:09 PM~11508646
> *:0  :0       sorry chavalas
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK LIKE SOMEONE IS GETTING THE SHORT END OF THE STICK.......... :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Sep 2 2008, 08:45 PM~11502912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  we will be there..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 02:39 PM~11508981
> *diamond studded princesa?  haven't even seen her online anymore.
> *


she dont get on here.but i still talk 2 her


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 04:44 PM~11509975
> *she dont get on here.but i still talk 2 her
> *


so :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 04:47 PM~11510003
> *ok
> *


yea


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BIG "I" BABY


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 05:59 PM~11510134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  real clean ese


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 06:59 PM~11510134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just need headlight bezels..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 05:02 PM~11510157
> *just need headlight bezels..
> *


and some zeniths, think im gona let go of the danas


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 3 2008, 05:06 PM~11509234
> *LOOK LIKE SOMEONE IS GETTING THE SHORT END OF THE STICK.......... :0
> *


hes not the only one :biggrin: looks like disk brake rearend gonna look real nice......13's ?????get ready to grind.....streetshow what up homie lookin good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 3 2008, 07:04 PM~11510169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta and a marine?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 06:04 PM~11510169
> *and some zeniths, think im gona let go of the danas
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 05:38 PM~11510438
> *:uh:
> gangsta and a marine?
> *


like in that movie with eva longoria lolol


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 07:40 PM~11510457
> *like in that movie with eva longoria lolol
> *


fake ass wannabe hoodah.. even drove ex cop crown vic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 3 2008, 07:40 PM~11510452
> *:uh:
> *


cause everybody knows Z's are where its at.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 06:46 PM~11510508
> *cause everybody knows Z's are where its at.
> *


im still rollin my 88s :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 3 2008, 07:49 PM~11510534
> *im still rollin my 88s :biggrin:
> *


my Z's still in plastic and in the boxes.


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 3 2008, 06:29 AM~11505407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS A CLEAN ASS CAR THIS IS WHAT IM TALK ABOUT TO RIDE LIKE THIS IN H TOWN BUT NO I DONT SEE MANY OF THIS ONES IN HERE , IF THERE SOME LIKE THIS ONE THERE ARE IN THE BACK OF TRAILER O AT HOME AT THE GARAGE GETTIN MORE RUST I STILL DONT UNDERSTAND WHY PEOPLE SPEND SO MUCH MONEY IN THERE RIDES THA THEY DONT EVEN WANNA DRIVE IT NO MORE I LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS IF I BIULD A CAR IM ENJOY IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 3 2008, 05:49 PM~11510534
> *im still rollin my 88s :biggrin:
> *


well slim wont shut up about, so im gonna shut him up :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 06:53 PM~11510567
> *my Z's still in plastic and in the boxes.
> *


where they'll be for the next 5 years :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 3 2008, 05:56 PM~11510599
> *THIS A CLEAN  ASS CAR  THIS IS WHAT IM  TALK  ABOUT  TO RIDE LIKE THIS IN H TOWN  BUT NO  I DONT SEE MANY  OF THIS ONES  IN HERE , IF THERE SOME LIKE THIS  ONE  THERE ARE IN THE BACK OF  TRAILER  O AT HOME  AT THE GARAGE GETTIN MORE  RUST    I STILL DONT UNDERSTAND WHY PEOPLE SPEND  SO MUCH MONEY IN THERE RIDES  THA THEY  DONT EVEN  WANNA  DRIVE  IT NO MORE  I LOOK AT IT  LIKE THIS IF I BIULD A CAR IM  ENJOY IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i disagree just cuz u dont see dont mean its not out there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and i know my potna slim is gonna shut down the lincoln game in houston. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 3 2008, 07:56 PM~11510599
> *THIS A CLEAN  ASS CAR  THIS IS WHAT IM  TALK  ABOUT  TO RIDE LIKE THIS IN H TOWN  BUT NO  I DONT SEE MANY  OF THIS ONES  IN HERE , IF THERE SOME LIKE THIS  ONE  THERE ARE IN THE BACK OF  TRAILER  O AT HOME  AT THE GARAGE GETTIN MORE  RUST    I STILL DONT UNDERSTAND WHY PEOPLE SPEND  SO MUCH MONEY IN THERE RIDES  THA THEY  DONT EVEN  WANNA  DRIVE  IT NO MORE  I LOOK AT IT  LIKE THIS IF I BIULD A CAR IM  ENJOY IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


car is nice but it aint that nice........... stock car with switches a wheels you tellin me u dont see cars like that ridin in houston.....shit the lincoln you got in your profile card looks better than that :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 06:40 PM~11510457
> *like in that movie with eva longoria lolol
> *


that movie isn't good!
#1 Fullmetal jacket!
#2 JAREHEAD! 
those are good Marine movies :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 04:51 PM~11510042
> *yea
> *


ok


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 07:10 PM~11510728
> *that movie isn't good!
> #1 Fullmetal jacket!
> #2 JAREHEAD!
> ...


JAREHEAD :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 06:38 PM~11510438
> *:uh:
> gangsta and a marine?
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 08:10 PM~11510728
> *that movie isn't good!
> #1 Fullmetal jacket!
> #2 JAREHEAD! those are good Marine movies :biggrin:
> *



***** nutted all over the brownies they ate :roflmao: :roflmao: skeet skeet


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2008, 07:14 PM~11510765
> ****** nutted all over the brownies they ate :roflmao:  :roflmao: skeet skeet
> *


:uh: The movie "JAREHEAD" they never ate nutted brownies :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2008, 06:14 PM~11510765
> ****** nutted all over the brownies they ate :roflmao:  :roflmao: skeet skeet
> *


was even funnier when they were watching that video of his girlfiend gettin conquered.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 06:11 PM~11510738
> *ok
> *


yea


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Sep 3 2008, 07:59 PM~11510626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generation Kill is better.


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2008, 06:08 PM~11510705
> *car is nice but it aint that nice........... stock car with switches a wheels you tellin me u dont see cars like that ridin in houston.....shit the lincoln you got in your profile card looks better than that :uh:
> *


 OH YEA STOCK CAR WITH SWITCHES AND WHEELS O YEA I DO SEE DEM EVERY DAY I DRIVE ONE JUST LIKE IT WHAT IM SAY IS THAT IM NOT HATING ON NO BODY BUT U TELLIN ME THAT IS NOT THAT NICE BUT HAVE U SEEN SOME THING LIKE THIS IN THE STREET I KNOW U RIDE U CAR EVERY WHERE CAZ I SEEN U ALL OVER TOWN AND THATS WHAT IM TALK BOUT


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 07:28 PM~11510927
> *:uh:
> x2, bitch prolly still under factiory warranty.
> fk the marines.
> ...


"fk the marines" :uh: :uh: :uh: 
least they brave enogh to get up off theyre ass and something 
not like some other hotwing eating mufker


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 06:23 PM~11510861
> *yea
> *


ok


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 3 2008, 08:30 PM~11510943
> *OH YEA  STOCK CAR WITH SWITCHES  AND WHEELS O YEA  I DO SEE DEM EVERY DAY  I DRIVE ONE JUST LIKE IT  WHAT IM SAY IS THAT IM NOT HATING ON NO BODY  BUT U TELLIN ME  THAT IS NOT THAT  NICE  BUT HAVE U SEEN SOME THING LIKE THIS IN THE STREET I KNOW U RIDE U CAR EVERY WHERE CAZ I SEEN U  ALL  OVER  TOWN  AND THATS WHAT    IM TALK  BOUT
> *


shit my ***** matt got one nicer than that her gose back and forth to work in......tony ride his damn near everywhere..... downy in his evertime i see him...when kenny had his he was in it.....everybody i know with a ride drive it everywhere.....shit come to think of it i dont know anyone with a car sittin in they garage.....and i know alot of people


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 08:32 PM~11510966
> *"fk the marines"  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> least they brave enogh to get up off theyre ass and something
> not like some other hotwing eating mufker
> *


brave? bitch, you aint even brave enough to ask your mom to drive you to my side of town, to come whoop me ass.. so SHUT THE FK UP, you RACIST!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2008, 07:36 PM~11511024
> *shit my ***** matt got one nicer than that her gose back and forth to work in......tony ride his damn near everywhere..... downy in his evertime i see him...when kenny had his he was in it.....everybody i know with a ride drive it everywhere.....shit come to think of it i dont know anyone with a car sittin in they garage.....and i know alot of people
> *


mine sits in a garage at night, but gets driven everyday to work :biggrin:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 05:59 PM~11510631
> *i disagree just cuz u dont see dont mean its not out there
> 
> 
> ...


WO FOR ME IF I DONT SEE EM ROLLING THEY NOT OUT THERE I CAN SHOW U A LOTS OF PICTURES OF RIDES THAT I SEEN BUT GUESS WHAT THERE ARE IN THE GARAGE IM POST PICTURES OF CLEAN ASS RIDES ROLLING (IN THE STREETS ) AND THEN U TELL ME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2008, 08:36 PM~11511024
> *shit my ***** matt got one nicer than that her gose back and forth to work in......tony ride his damn near everywhere..... downy in his evertime i see him...when kenny had his he was in it.....everybody i know with a ride drive it everywhere.....shit come to think of it i dont know anyone with a car sittin in they garage.....and i know alot of people
> *


my car sittin, but no garage. :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 08:37 PM~11511040
> *brave?  bitch, you aint even brave enough to ask your mom to drive you to my side of town, to come whoop me ass..  so SHUT THE FK UP, you RACIST!!
> *


hahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my shit gettins drivin everyday .. but right now its on jack stands


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 08:37 PM~11511050
> *my car sittin, but no garage.  :angry:
> *


***** said rims and switches.............not unlifted non lowriders


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 3 2008, 07:37 PM~11511044
> *WO FOR ME, IF I DONT SEE EM ROLLING  THEY NOT  OUT THERE
> *


  

so if i dont see you, then you aint rolling??


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 07:37 PM~11511040
> *brave?  bitch, you aint even brave enough to ask your mom to drive you to my side of town, to come whoop me ass..  so SHUT THE FK UP, you RACIST!!
> *


belive me you fatfuk ima getcha 
stop with the racist bull cause i aint


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 3 2008, 08:37 PM~11511044
> *WO FOR ME IF I DONT SEE EM ROLLING  THEY NOT  OUT THERE  I CAN SHOW U A LOTS OF PICTURES OF  RIDES THAT I SEEN  BUT GUESS WHAT  THERE  ARE IN THE  GARAGE  IM POST PICTURES  OF CLEAN ASS RIDES  ROLLING  (IN THE STREETS )  AND  THEN  U TELL ME
> *


 :0 


here we go!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 3 2008, 08:39 PM~11511072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you said MAYATE, so deal with it. 

and you still a pussy!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 07:44 PM~11511128
> *:uh:  true though.
> :angry:
> you said MAYATE, so deal with it.
> ...


 :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Sep 3 2008, 06:41 PM~11511096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


racist bish!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 08:53 PM~11511241
> *yea u are
> racist bish!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 07:53 PM~11511241
> *yea u are
> racist bish!
> 
> ...


listen slut713 how the fuck r u going to tell me if im racist 
im not racist!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 06:59 PM~11510134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 3 2008, 06:41 PM~11511088
> *
> 
> so if i dont see you, then you aint rolling??
> *


do u know WHO im MMMMM :uh: :uh: NO :0 so why u say iant rolling


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

im tired of that fat prick 
and your already on my fukin nerves
belive wut yall hoes want 











































buncha bitches


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 06:56 PM~11511281
> *listen slut713 how the fuck r u going to tell me if im racist
> im not racist!!
> *


cause you called all the black people in here mayates..
 
and said you hated us *******..
but then like a bitch u edited your post.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Aug 15 2008, 01:18 AM~11349374
> *  WAZ UP  DOWNY LOOKING GOOD        :0  :0  :0  :0 ITS TOO LATE TO HATE LIKE U SAY SO FUCK ALL THEM HATERS AND IM COMING OUT REAL SOON TO HOP ALL THEM CHIPPERS  U KNOW TALKBOUT
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 08:28 PM~11510927
> *:uh:
> x2, bitch prolly still under factiory warranty.
> fk the marines.
> ...


Hell fucken yeah!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 08:59 PM~11511314
> *cause you called all the black people in here mayates..
> 
> and said you hated us *******..
> ...


 :0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 07:59 PM~11511314
> *cause you called all the black people in here mayates..
> 
> and said you hated us *******..
> ...


i didnt edit the post you fagget ass bitch
go check
second of all i didnt call anybody a mayate in this forum 





pendejo


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 3 2008, 07:58 PM~11511298
> *do u know WHO im MMMMM  :uh:  :uh:  NO  :0  so why u say iant rolling
> *


cause like i qouted

if you dont see them they aint rollin...thats what you said....well the same goes for you


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 3 2008, 07:37 PM~11511044
> *------>WO FOR ME IF I DONT SEE EM ROLLING  THEY NOT  OUT THERE <------ I CAN SHOW U A LOTS OF PICTURES OF  RIDES THAT I SEEN  BUT GUESS WHAT  THERE  ARE IN THE  GARAGE  IM POST PICTURES  OF CLEAN ASS RIDES  ROLLING  (IN THE STREETS )  AND  THEN  U TELL ME
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 3 2008, 06:34 PM~11510991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not today it didnt get driven :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Sep 2 2008, 10:08 PM~11502432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look above.. no editing there. you were refferring to the "black lowriders" thread.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

we need to change this topic to *"HOUSTON DRAMA QUEENS".... *:uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 08:16 PM~11511523
> *look above.. no editing there.    you were refferring to the "black lowriders" thread.
> *


and???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

BACK TO LOWRIDER BUSINESS..ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THIS LICENSE PLATE FILLER FOR MY 84 COUPE DEVILLE??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11511698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh.. i know dude thats supposidly the CadiKing..but his prices are steep. 


and whats wrong with yours?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

musellman distributors the sell all kinds of fillers for cadys g bodys etc.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 09:25 PM~11511620
> *and???
> *


this fool here.. so you did call people on this forum mayates.. just admit it.. and shut the fk up. and pray you dont show up at an event now, and get your ass whooped.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 09:34 PM~11511741
> *musellman distributors the sell all kinds of fillers for cadys g bodys etc.
> *


oh.. the filler.. thought he pointing out the trim on trunk lid. i say just make some out of cardboard and bondo.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 07:34 PM~11511735
> *uh oh..     i know dude thats supposidly the CadiKing..but his prices are steep.
> and whats wrong with yours?
> *


CRACKING LIKE A BAD PAINT JOB... :angry:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

im done arguing with everybody 
sum ****** here say they grown but act like fuking kids 
im here to lern more bout lowriders not to argue with bitches


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 07:36 PM~11511760
> *oh.. the filler..  thought he pointing out the trim on trunk lid.    i say just make some out of cardboard and bondo.
> *


BITCH..KEEP UR GHETTO IDEAS TO UR SELF! :biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 08:35 PM~11511748
> *this fool here..  so you did call people on this forum mayates..    just admit it.. and shut the fk up.      and pray you dont show up at an event now, and get your ass whooped.
> *


i dont got to pray
fuk all yall bitches talkin shit


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 07:34 PM~11511741
> *musellman distributors the sell all kinds of fillers for cadys g bodys etc.
> *


U GOT A NUMBER OR WEBSITE TO THEM??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

got a 64 impala 2 door project for sale,,if anyone interested,,holla at 832-860-0088,,car needs full restoration...1700 or best offer...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2008, 08:36 PM~11511024
> *shit my ***** matt got one nicer than that her gose back and forth to work in......tony ride his damn near everywhere..... downy in his evertime i see him...when kenny had his he was in it.....everybody i know with a ride drive it everywhere.....shit come to think of it i dont know anyone with a car sittin in they garage.....and i know alot of people
> *


we stay rolling homie, and u know this mayne!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

wuz up slim


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 3 2008, 09:39 PM~11511798
> *U GOT A NUMBER OR WEBSITE TO THEM??
> *


Home > Nationwide > More Info - Musselman Distributing Co.
E-mail this pageMusselman Distributing Co.
3340 Chimney Rock Rd 
Houston, TX 77056 Map

(713) 974-9022 Review This Business!

Rate it Read Reviews 
Improve this listing

That will be $49.99.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 06:59 PM~11510134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one bad muthu fkr right there!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13+Sep 3 2008, 09:37 PM~11511772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch, you probably wrote that down. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 09:52 PM~11511944
> *Home > Nationwide > More Info - Musselman Distributing Co.
> E-mail this pageMusselman Distributing Co.
> 3340 Chimney Rock Rd
> ...


hey foo, post pics of the cadi.. dont think i ever seen pics besides your avatar.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 3 2008, 07:31 PM~11511698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me too I need da one for my 95....my shit cracked up bad!


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 08:53 PM~11511961
> *you came here to LERN about lowriders?  :uh:
> bitch, you probably wrote that down.  :uh:
> *


yes "LERN"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 09:52 PM~11511944
> *Home > Nationwide > More Info - Musselman Distributing Co.
> E-mail this pageMusselman Distributing Co.
> 3340 Chimney Rock Rd
> ...


We need to pin this info. Been asked many times lately in several topics.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que rollo chirios...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE A FULL HOUSE TONIGHT!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11512032
> *LOOKS LIKE A FULL HOUSE TONIGHT!!!
> *


waiting for the shit talking to begin :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

wuz up loco


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 09:55 PM~11511974
> *hey foo, post pics of the cadi.. dont think i ever seen pics besides your avatar.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 3 2008, 06:37 PM~11511044
> *WO FOR ME IF I DONT SEE EM ROLLING  THEY NOT  OUT THERE  I CAN SHOW U A LOTS OF PICTURES OF  RIDES THAT I SEEN  BUT GUESS WHAT  THERE  ARE IN THE  GARAGE  IM POST PICTURES  OF CLEAN ASS RIDES  ROLLING  (IN THE STREETS )  AND  THEN  U TELL ME
> *


fasho


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 3 2008, 09:59 PM~11512041
> *waiting for the shit talking to begin :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:00 PM~11512056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man a long black gangsta cadillac. he can steal a broad mind in 3 or 4 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:01 PM~11512070
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:00 PM~11512056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean caddy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 10:03 PM~11512082
> *clean caddy
> *


x2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 08:03 PM~11512082
> *clean caddy
> *


pretty fly for a white guy... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 3 2008, 07:45 PM~11511859
> *got a 64 impala 2 door project for sale,,if anyone interested,,holla at 832-860-0088,,car needs full restoration...1700 or best offer...
> *


do it got chrome??


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 10:04 PM~11512094
> *pretty fly for a white guy... :biggrin:
> *


That's racist.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:05 PM~11512114
> *That's racist.
> *


oh well...shit happens...cracka :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 06:59 PM~11510631
> *i disagree just cuz u dont see dont mean its not out there
> 
> 
> ...



doesnt this lincoln belong 2 james....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:00 PM~11512056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you go to school there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 3 2008, 08:06 PM~11512128
> *doesnt this lincoln belong 2 james....
> *


its somewhre in minnesota


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11512119
> *oh well...shit happens...cracka  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 09:07 PM~11512144
> *its somewhre in minnesota
> *



damn he sold it?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11512135
> *you go to school there
> *


 :nono: 
U of H Here 
went to the Krazy Toys show there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:08 PM~11512152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt say "cracker" i said cracka :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

FUKKIN LIL KID AINT IT PASSED UR BED TIME...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:09 PM~11512169
> *:nono:
> U of H Here
> went to the Krazy Toys show there.
> *


im not a caddy person but that bitch is bad


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 10:09 PM~11512177
> *i didnt say "cracker" i said cracka  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:10 PM~11512197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


future cop..oh yea ur racist bcuz u always post pics where the white man has the advantage :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2008, 10:12 PM~11512214
> *future cop..oh yea ur racist bcuz u always post pics where the white man has the advantage  :0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:09 PM~11512169
> *:nono:
> U of H Here
> went to the Krazy Toys show there.
> *


How many years did you go there? Did 3 but didn't finish to get my bachelors.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:13 PM~11512227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: exactly :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:00 PM~11512056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen it in person..one clean caddy...you gonna put 14's on it??


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 3 2008, 10:14 PM~11512238
> *seen it in person..one clean caddy...you gonna put 14's on it??
> *


Not sure. 14x7 don't fit the back at all but 14x6 will fit with some modifications to the skirts. I don't know if I want to cut the skirts. :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:17 PM~11512272
> *Not sure. 14x7 don't fit the back at all but 14x6 will fit with some modifications to the skirts. I don't know if I want to cut the skirts.  :dunno:
> *


chop them up fuck it.. u got money to get another set :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:14 PM~11512232
> *How many years did you go there?  Did 3 but didn't finish to get my bachelors.
> *


Still going.  
It takes a long time when you work full time and go to school part time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:19 PM~11512286
> *Still going.
> It takes a long time when you work full time and go to school part time.
> *


Still going to become a cop or did you give up on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:17 PM~11512272
> *Not sure. 14x7 don't fit the back at all but 14x6 will fit with some modifications to the skirts. I don't know if I want to cut the skirts.  :dunno:
> *


narrow the rear...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 3 2008, 10:14 PM~11512238
> *seen it in person..one clean caddy...you gonna put 14's on it??
> *


According to clowncakes its just a stock car with some rims.  I guess I need to step my game up and get a G body.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:20 PM~11512304
> *Still going to become a cop or did you give up on it.
> *


Finished my Criminal justice degree but didn't want the pay cut so I am back with my original field.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:23 PM~11512336
> *Finished my Criminal justice degree but didn't want the pay cut so I am back with my original field.
> *


Cops make their money by doing side jobs. Not worth it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 10:21 PM~11512308
> *narrow the rear...
> *


Maybe.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 3 2008, 10:00 PM~11512055
> *wuz up loco
> *


AQUI WATCHANDO EL ROLLO.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:24 PM~11512354
> *Maybe.
> *


might be easier to just find a rear end that is shorter. maybe a caprice disc brake?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 10:32 PM~11512455
> *might be easier to just find a rear end that is shorter. maybe a caprice disc brake?
> *


I have a set of skirts on the way to experiment with it I can make them work I might be looking for some 14s.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:34 PM~11512469
> *I have a set of skirts on the way to experiment with it I can make them work I might be looking for some 14s.
> *


you should pm that guy who owns voodoo lounge and see what he did to make it work


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 10:35 PM~11512476
> *you should pm that guy who owns voodoo lounge and see what he did to make it work
> *


Already have. Some of the 69s will fit 14x6 with no mods and some don't. Not sure why but I already tried some 14x6 and they rubbed bad, couldn't even roll.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 3 2008, 07:01 PM~11511328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 10:37 PM~11512506
> *x2
> u just called me one.. actually just called me a dumbass ******
> true
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:34 PM~11512469
> *I have a set of skirts on the way to experiment with it I can make them work I might be looking for some 14s.
> *


Not my car but I really like these and if I had one I would have to boss hawg wit that bitch and put it on some swangs or some big boy billet wheels.........just my 2 cents...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 3 2008, 10:00 PM~11512056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2008, 10:41 PM~11512546
> *Not my car but I really like these and if I had one I would have to boss hawg wit that bitch and put it on some swangs or some big boy billet wheels.........just my 2 cents...........
> *


Recognized and declined.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 3 2008, 08:37 PM~11512503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch dont ever call me anymore.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 10:48 PM~11512611
> *shit my cruisers rub on my car. i thought they would work. but they dont...not yet atleast
> bitch dont ever call me anymore.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:44 PM~11512574
> *Recognized and declined.
> *


  do ya thang not my car gon look good regardless


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 10:50 PM~11512633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este vato

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 10:50 PM~11512633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 08:52 PM~11512655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:50 PM~11512629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how much for the drop top lac.. all bullshit aside.. i'm got little bit of loot set aside.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 08:51 PM~11512643
> *este vato
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 10:54 PM~11512674
> *how much for the drop top lac..  all bullshit aside..  i'm got little bit of loot set aside.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 10:55 PM~11512683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 10:55 PM~11512683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2008, 08:48 PM~11512611
> *shit my cruisers rub on my car. i thought they would work. but they dont...not yet atleast
> bitch dont ever call me anymore.
> *


 :uh: ***** gota be boss hoggin ina big boy lac like dat....but fuck it not mine....................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*You know it's funky, funky, funky cos you heard it from hear-say
A jam that you love that don't be gettin no airplay
Strictly for frontin when you're ridin around
12 o'clock at night with your windows down
Headlights breakin cos your batteries drain
Armor all on your tires and a big gold chain
Parkin outside of all the hip-hop spots
Push the E-Q and play connect the dots
Leanin to the side, people everywhere
The trunk full of amps, there ain't no room for a spare
Big beats bumpin with the bass in back
All the sophisticated suckers catch a heart attack
Cos they don't understand why I act this way
Pumpin up the funky beat until the break of day
It's because I want attention when i'm ridin by
And the girls be on my jock cos my system's fly*_


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

some z's and some juice, and that car would hurt whole lotta feelings around town.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hold up..wtf.. we actually talking about cars.. 

:loco:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 09:02 PM~11512739
> *some z's and some juice,  and that car would hurt whole lotta feelings around town.
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 11:03 PM~11512747
> *hold up..wtf.. we actually talking about cars..
> 
> :loco:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:03 PM~11512090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


white on white on white with 24's sitting at Marcustoms


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 11:05 PM~11512767
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fk man, i'm going to wake up the family. lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 3 2008, 11:06 PM~11512776
> *white on white on white with 24's sitting at Marcustoms
> *


What's it getting done?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 09:06 PM~11512777
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fk man, i'm going to wake up the family.  lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yea that shit had me crackin up too..


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 09:37 PM~11512506
> *x2
> u just called me one.. actually just called me a dumbass ******
> true
> *


belive wut ever the fuk you want


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:09 PM~11512804
> *belive wut ever the fuk you want
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11512777
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fk man, i'm going to wake up the family.  lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ey huey post a pic of the ranfla


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 08:41 PM~11511096
> *belive me you fatfuk ima getcha
> stop with the racist bull cause i aint
> *


being racist again????I thought you would have learned by now :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:10 PM~11512818
> *ey huey post a pic of the ranfla
> *


which one?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:10 PM~11512812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stay out ma buisness :twak:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:12 PM~11512833
> *stay out ma buisness :twak:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 11:07 PM~11512789
> *What's it getting done?
> *


Lot of knick knack shit...not as clean as yours though.but believe it or not the 24s look damn good on that car


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:13 PM~11512838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got me mixed up with your wife


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:14 PM~11512854
> *got me mixed up with your wife
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 3 2008, 11:06 PM~11512776
> *white on white on white with 24's sitting at Marcustoms
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 3 2008, 10:10 PM~11512819
> *being racist again????I thought you would have learned by now  :uh:
> *


i have 
apparently yall havent


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:16 PM~11512878
> *i have
> apparently yall havent
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 11:15 PM~11512865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:15 PM~11512865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you wanna keep on bugin ***** 
you started this huero


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2008, 11:15 PM~11512874
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


Can't help ya today


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:16 PM~11512882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuk you


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:18 PM~11512890
> *you wanna keep on bugin *****
> you started this huero
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 09:16 PM~11512878
> *i have
> apparently yall havent
> *


keep talkin racist and im a make you wash your mouth out with this


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:16 PM~11512878
> *i have
> apparently yall havent
> *












oye culais, what kind of mileage do you get out of your huaraches?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:18 PM~11512896
> *fuk you
> *


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:19 PM~11512899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:18 PM~11512890
> *you wanna keep on bugin *****
> you started this huero
> *


 :0 





i aint hard someone say bugin since.. movie crush groove..












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:20 PM~11512909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats to mexican for me


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 11:22 PM~11512925
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:21 PM~11512919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:16 PM~11512878
> *i have
> apparently yall havent....see tj it all started 2 years ago when I was 9.  I walked in on my mom being gangbanged by 4 black guys ..she was enjoying it so much ...it was then I knew I didn't like blk people
> *


 :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:21 PM~11512918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


getting mad for no damn reason 
i dont care!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:22 PM~11512928
> *thats to mexican for me
> *


ay buey! :worship: 

don't tell me you're salvadoreno :buttkick:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 3 2008, 10:24 PM~11512943
> *:uh:
> *


now u just trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:24 PM~11512944
> *getting mad for no damn reason
> i dont care!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:24 PM~11512944
> *getting mad for no damn reason
> i dont care!!!!!!
> *


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:24 PM~11512954
> *ay buey!  :worship:
> 
> don't tell me you're salvadoreno  :buttkick:
> *


hell no
fuk you to ***** 
hoe ass bitch


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i got this hanging in my kitchen










i might be racist


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:26 PM~11512971
> *hell no
> fuk you to *****
> hoe ass bitch
> *


this *******. lmfao!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

This has been entertaining but I am tired so I am taking my ass to bed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2008, 09:27 PM~11512977
> *i got this hanging in my kitchen
> 
> 
> ...


you aint lyin.. thats some funny shit..
i tripped when i first saw that


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 10:28 PM~11512986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they look asian dumb NIGERR


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2008, 11:27 PM~11512977
> *i got this hanging in my kitchen
> 
> 
> ...


finish your damn car


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 3 2008, 11:30 PM~11513018
> *finish your damn car
> *


dont start :angry:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:29 PM~11513001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats devious


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 09:30 PM~11513015
> *they look asian dumb NIGERR
> *


you gon get your ass whopped son..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:31 PM~11513028
> *thats devious
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:30 PM~11513015
> *they look asian dumb NIGERR
> *


 :0 
there goes the N word


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:28 PM~11512985
> *this *******.  lmfao!!!!
> *


pendejo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 11:29 PM~11512995
> *This has been entertaining but I am tired so I am taking my ass to bed.
> *


come bring me that drop top lac first..then you can go.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Were going to need the darkness and Cali bail money fund raiser. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 11:32 PM~11513044
> *you gon get your ass whopped son..
> *


That boy wouldn't even have the balls to reveal himself in person.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:33 PM~11513055
> *pendejo
> *


Pendeja tu madre for not putting a hanger up her cunt 2 months after you were conceived.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:33 PM~11513055
> *pendejo
> *


I feel for your. Mother


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 3 2008, 11:35 PM~11513086
> *I feel for your. Mother
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 3 2008, 09:33 PM~11513058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure wouldnt..
next event is desert dreams pinic on sept 14th..
see u there downer13

down symdrome bitch!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2008, 11:37 PM~11513112
> *
> 
> sure wouldnt..
> ...


Going to have to attend that one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

fuk sic713
fuk djpussy the "713 BEAT" is fuking gay
FUK TJ 
FUK FATFUK MEATBALL68 
theres no need for me to be in this drama queen forum 
ima kill you you fat fuk 
i have bigger balls than that 
ima get ma ass wooped and you with a bullet to the dome


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11513141
> *fuk sic713
> fuk djpussy the "713 BEAT" is fuking gay
> FUK TJ
> ...


Nice to know another pussy got her feelings hurt on layitlow. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11513141
> *fuk sic713
> fuk djpussy the "713 BEAT" is fuking gay
> FUK TJ
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I think we need an ip check for downer13 so that some folks can pay him a visit at his crib.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 3 2008, 09:39 PM~11513138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 3 2008, 09:41 PM~11513166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me his info.. ill do it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 09:39 PM~11513138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt for sum long ass pussy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 09:41 PM~11513166
> *Nice to know another pussy got her feelings hurt on layitlow.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11513138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uno mas before i go mimis...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 3 2008, 09:39 PM~11513138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wtf


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 4 2008, 12:05 AM~11513420
> *wtf
> 
> 
> ...


please don't repost it :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 3 2008, 11:33 PM~11513058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 



> _Originally posted by impala65+Sep 3 2008, 11:42 PM~11513169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

your still a fucken pussy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2008, 08:36 PM~11511024
> *shit my ***** matt got one nicer than that her gose back and forth to work in......tony ride his damn near everywhere..... downy in his evertime i see him...when kenny had his he was in it.....everybody i know with a ride drive it everywhere.....shit come to think of it i dont know anyone with a car sittin in they garage.....and i know alot of people
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 09:33 PM~11513058
> *Were going to need the darkness and Cali bail money fund raiser.  :0
> *


he jus on the net talkin shit..he will have his chance to call one of us black guys a ****** at anyone of the upcoming show..and we will see whos the bitch then...im done talkin bout it..so if he is a gangsta call me a ***** to my face at a show...and when i say he im talkin bout clowner13 so nobody is confused...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2008, 02:40 AM~11514364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Sep 3 2008, 03:06 PM~11509234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good   


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2008, 05:09 PM~11510196
> *hes not the only one :biggrin:  looks like disk brake rearend gonna look real nice......13's ?????get ready to grind.....streetshow what up homie lookin good
> *


yes sir thanks dawg had that bitch sitting at the shop for a while but was too lazy to take it apart now is ready to go to the chrome shop


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2008, 07:09 PM~11510196
> *hes not the only one :biggrin:  looks like disk brake rearend gonna look real nice......13's ?????get ready to grind.....streetshow what up homie lookin good
> *


 :0 
WHAT'S BEEN UP SLIM.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 3 2008, 07:51 PM~11511926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop messing with kids or ill call CPS on you :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 08:25 AM~11514959
> *stop messing with kids or  ill call CPS on you  :0
> *


snitch :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 08:37 AM~11514999
> *snitch  :uh:
> *


You got that right. Wonder if streetshow's ip would match clowner13's?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 4 2008, 06:37 AM~11514999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q onda my almost famous dj . anypothosops of your hero (STREETSHOW)lately or you actually putting sum time on those long term projects of urs :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 08:57 AM~11515102
> *q onda my almost famous dj . anypothosops of your hero (STREETSHOW)lately  or you actually putting sum time on those long term projects of urs  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry man, I don't look for fame in my hobby.  

As far as the projects and rides I have, they are doing well at my own home. Something is wrong in your game, think about it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2008, 06:59 AM~11515115
> *Sorry man, I don't look for fame in my hobby.
> 
> As far as the projects and rides I have, they are doing well at my own home.  Something is wrong in your game, think about it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: damm mija dont get mad it was a joke plis dont block me off of your myspace :tears: :tears: i was only kidding. 








LA CASITA NO TWO CAR DETACHABLE GARAGE   comming soonn :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 09:07 AM~11515163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: damm mija dont get mad it was a joke plis dont block me off of your myspace  :tears:  :tears: i was only kidding.
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you lived in a garage? Nice girl you have there Mr. "I park cars at the strip club Valet parking lot but will take pictures of your car for a dollar"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2008, 07:08 AM~11515165
> *Thought you lived in a garage?  Nice girl you have there Mr. Valet
> *


yep thats my dream casita with the dream girl right der ohh and valet service for the visitors


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 09:14 AM~11515189
> *yep thats my dream casita with the dream girl right der ohh and valet service for the visitors
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/business/5982518.html

 

*In the energy sector's good old days, draftsmen penned plans by hand for the tangle of metal pipes that would ultimately become a new refinery or offshore oil platform.

Industry veterans threw an arm around new hires at the drafting table, mentoring rookies along the way.

Today's pipe designers often work in isolated cubicles. They use advanced 3-D software to map out specs for energy infrastructure projects. They're in high demand and have the salaries to show for it.

But thanks to the current energy boom — coupled with years of often brutal hiring and firing practices within the industry — there's a labor shortage in this niche and not nearly enough seasoned hands to coach new recruits.

"The whole apprenticeship culture is largely gone, so it's a challenge. You're not shoulder to shoulder anymore," said Joe Sanders, manager of engineering design for Houston-based Mustang Engineering.

Mustang has a lengthy backlog of oil and natural gas projects around the world, and it's looking to hire hundreds of engineers and pipe designers to handle the load.

While there's a labor shortage in general across the energy spectrum, the pinch is particularly acute for upstream process engineers, who work on exploration and production projects, and 3-D pipe designers.


Two-year degrees
Engineers tend to be highly skilled college-trained employees — often with graduate degrees — but the typical 3-D pipe designer has a two-year associate degree. There's even a fair number of designers with just a high school diploma and 3-D software know-how gleaned on the job. 

The educational requirements of 3-D pipe designers may be less rigorous than that of engineers, but the specialists are commanding hefty salaries.

Solid six-figure salaries </span>  for some in-house 3-D pipe designers and fat hourly contract work for others is the norm, according to Rob Glasier, head of U.S. operations for Aveva, a British-based firm behind the 3-D design software known as PDMS.

Aveva's program is used in sectors ranging from plastics to pharmaceuticals, and it has become a major player in the energy sector as more infrastructure projects than ever are on the drawing board.

But Glasier laments that every silver lining has a cloud.

"We're constrained as a vendor," he said. "If there aren't enough trained people on our software, then these companies can't take on the jobs that require it. And they don't need to buy more software because there's nobody to use it."*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam...too bad homeboy don't post no pic of wat he look like (clowner) cuz yall gon be lookin for somebody that nobody knows wtf he look like......


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

need to get my hands on some of that contract work :angry:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

I am putting this up for a homeboy who has a 1963 Belair and a 1964 Belair for sale.


1963 - Complete Car Perfect for restoration, car has been turned on once, title in hand. $2500.

1964 - Complete Car as well good for restoration, No engine But has updated seats and title in hand. $1500 

These cars are both 4door and look clean if needed i can send pics as i get them this weekend but cars are in good condition. if you would like to meet and see the cars hit me up we can get together and do it. Hit me up with any questions.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 09:58 AM~11515407
> *need to get my hands on some of that contract work :angry:
> *


The work is out there. I got tired of doing after hours contract work some years ago but the extra $$ was good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Sep 4 2008, 09:58 AM~11515412
> *I am putting this up for a homeboy who has a 1963 Belair and a 1964 Belair for sale.
> 1963 - Complete Car Perfect for restoration, car has been turned on once, title in hand. $2500.
> 
> ...


trade???

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11501821


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11513141
> *fuk sic713
> fuk djpussy the "713 BEAT" is fuking gay
> FUK TJ
> ...


I am offended, I thought I had done my part to be on this list too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 4 2008, 10:33 AM~11515645
> *I am offended, I thought I had done my part to be on this list too.
> *


I hardly wrote smack to that kid and made it on the list :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 4 2008, 10:37 AM~11515681
> *
> *


Run watch your Hanna montana video, grown ups are talking.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 4 2008, 10:38 AM~11515692
> *Run watch your Hanna montana video, grown ups are talking.
> *


bitch you got me fucked up. i aint clowner13 mother i aint no fucken pussy


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 4 2008, 10:40 AM~11515721
> *bitch you got me fucked up. i aint clowner13 mother i aint no fucken pussy
> *


Anything you say. Its good to see how easy it is to get your panties in bunch.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 4 2008, 10:57 AM~11515843
> *:werd:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 4 2008, 10:40 AM~11515721
> *bitch you got me fucked up. i aint clowner13 mother i aint no fucken pussy
> *


Keep it up and you might become more fun to fuck with than clowcakes.


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2008, 09:11 AM~11515479
> *trade???
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11501821
> *


lol only for the donky but selling to get a 96 impala...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Sep 4 2008, 11:24 AM~11516069
> *lol only for the donky but selling to get a 96 impala...
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 
Latin sell these for me any youngins ???? 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 11:29 AM~11516125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf am i going to do with Barney rims?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2008, 09:31 AM~11516136
> *wtf am i going to do with Barney rims?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you be stuffing the youngbucks with the sentimental values i thought u might help


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 11:33 AM~11516149
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you be stuffing the youngbucks with the sentimental values i thought u might help
> *


I think you got stuck with them purple chinitas. use them to raise your bed during floods.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2008, 09:39 AM~11516205
> *I think you got stuck with them purple chinitas.  use them to raise your bed during floods.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: got a sweet ass deal on em and i might trade em for sum all chrome players :biggrin: si no we throw sum purple patterns on the red bucket my bad PARTS CAR :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2008, 10:58 AM~11515859
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 11:44 AM~11516263
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: got a sweet ass deal on em and i might trade em for sum all chrome players :biggrin: si no we throw sum purple patterns on the red bucket my bad PARTS CAR  :cheesy:*


WASTE OF MONEY............ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 4 2008, 10:08 AM~11516481
> *WASTE OF MONEY............ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: don go derr buddy :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 12:16 PM~11516567
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: don go derr buddy  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 MAN GOT FEELINGS ABOUT PARTS CAR. WHAT YOU DON'T LIKE MY RUST BUCKET BUILD......... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 4 2008, 10:26 AM~11516678
> *:0 MAN GOT FEELINGS ABOUT PARTS CAR. WHAT YOU DON'T LIKE MY RUST BUCKET BUILD......... :0
> *


which one the LS or the 4X4 :0 :0 :biggrin: 
4X4 are not good for la raza :twak: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 12:27 PM~11516694
> *4X4 are not good for la raza  :twak:  :twak:
> *


THEY GOOD FOR FUCKING UP YARDS........ :biggrin: I HAVE ONE ON MY LIST NOW DON'T BE NEXT......... :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 12:27 PM~11516694
> *which one the LS or the 4X4  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 4X4 are not good for la raza  :twak:  :twak:
> *


WHAT THAT. YOU BOUGHT THAT.........  TO FUND THE 4X4 BUILDING FONDATION...... :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 4 2008, 10:30 AM~11516729
> *WHAT THAT. YOU BOUGHT THAT.........  TO FUND THE 4X4 BUILDING FONDATION...... :thumbsup:
> *


i guess no more gatorade and cigs


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 12:32 PM~11516746
> *i guess no more gatorade and cigs
> *


GOT NEW PACK OF CIG'S NOW......... :biggrin: 

I'LL DROP BY OVER THE WEEKEND AND MABYE BRING SOME WITH ME..... :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 12:39 PM~11516820
> *
> *


IF I DON'T HAVE TO GO WORK ON RUSTY........... :worship: :worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 4 2008, 10:38 AM~11515692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2008, 09:59 AM~11515420
> *The work is out there.  I got tired of doing after hours contract work some  years ago but the extra $$ was good.
> *


i do side jobs at home, but its just for lowrider shit. mostly hook-ups. need some real side cash


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 01:05 PM~11517078
> *i do side jobs at home, but its just for lowrider shit.  mostly hook-ups.  need some real side cash
> *


So are you saying punching babies isn't as lucrative as it sounds.  
And I was just thinking about moving into that field.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11513141
> *fuk sic713
> fuk djpussy the "713 BEAT" is fuking gay
> FUK TJ
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2008, 11:12 AM~11517149
> *:0
> *


Weres da pic of da regalize???????????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2008, 01:16 PM~11517174
> *Weres da pic of da regalize???????????
> *


where it says regalize


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11513141
> *fuk sic713
> fuk djpussy the "713 BEAT" is fuking gay
> FUK TJ
> ...


damn, yall managed to butt hurt somebody while I was away?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 4 2008, 01:10 PM~11517120
> *So are you saying punching babies isn't as lucrative as it sounds.
> And I was just thinking about moving into that field.
> *


i dont do it for the money. do it for the love


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2008, 11:18 AM~11517197
> *where it says regalize
> *


Oh......smart ass!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2008, 01:16 PM~11517174
> *Weres da pic of da regalize???????????
> *


IN PROJECT RIDES........ :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2008, 01:18 PM~11517204
> *damn, yall managed to butt hurt somebody while I was away?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2008, 10:43 PM~11513185
> *I think we need an ip check for downer13 so that some folks can pay him a visit at his crib.
> *


dammit man what did i misss...lmao


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 01:47 PM~11517464
> *:yes:
> *


damn, that foo really mad. threatening to kill ppl and shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2008, 01:48 PM~11517478
> *damn, that foo really mad. threatening to kill ppl and shit.
> *


stone cold killer right there. hno:



and don't call him friendly.. pisses em off.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2008, 11:48 AM~11517478
> *damn, that foo really mad. threatening to kill ppl and shit.
> *


probably shouldnt have said that either :0 he might get all racist on you...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## clowner14 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey i want to let everyone know my b-day was yesterday so i had my name changed to reflect my age.....Im so sorry to everyone i talked mess too. I am so scared that you will actually do something to me....so lets just cut that stuff here...ok? Thanks Guys


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner14_@Sep 4 2008, 12:21 PM~11517710
> *Hey i want to let everyone know my b-day was yesterday so i had my name changed to reflect my age.....Im so sorry to everyone i talked mess too. I am so scared that you will actually do something to me....so lets just cut that stuff here...ok? Thanks Guys
> *


Hahahhaa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clowner14_@Sep 4 2008, 02:21 PM~11517710
> *Hey i want to let everyone know my b-day was yesterday so i had my name changed to reflect my age.....Im so sorry to everyone i talked mess too. I am so scared that you will actually do something to me....so lets just cut that stuff here...ok? Thanks Guys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner14_@Sep 4 2008, 02:21 PM~11517710
> *Hey i want to let everyone know my b-day was yesterday so i had my name changed to reflect my age.....Im so sorry to everyone i talked mess too. I am so scared that you will actually do something to me....so lets just cut that stuff here...ok? Thanks Guys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2008, 02:37 PM~11517860
> *:uh:
> *


MAN WRITING DEAR JOHN LETTERS........... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 4 2008, 03:00 PM~11518145
> *:|
> *


your turn to apologize bitch!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 03:20 PM~11518401
> *your turn to apologize bitch!!
> *


man i swear your a fucken pussy. you talk all that shit on here so every one could see but when i send you a pm you ignore it.
you fucken bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 4 2008, 03:23 PM~11518440
> *man i swear your a fucken pussy. you talk all that shit on here so every one could see but when i send you a pm you ignore it.
> you fucken bitch
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 4 2008, 03:23 PM~11518440
> *man i swear your a fucken pussy. you talk all that shit on here so every one could see but when i send you a pm you ignore it.
> you fucken bitch
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 03:46 PM~11518703
> *:werd:
> *


You going to let her talk to you like that?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 4 2008, 04:00 PM~11518864
> *You going to let her talk to you like that?
> *


she'll snitch. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 4 2008, 03:23 PM~11518440
> *man i swear your a fucken pussy. you talk all that shit on here so every one could see but when i send you a pm you ignore it.
> you fucken bitch
> *


lol wheres the butthurt feelings report sheet?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 01:47 PM~11517464
> *:yes:
> *


you fukin bully azz fuker lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Too much drama in here. :around:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2008, 03:27 PM~11519107
> *Too much drama in here. :around:
> *


 :420:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 4 2008, 04:27 PM~11519107
> *Too much drama in here. :around:
> *


it just got more "novela" up in here LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2008, 04:11 PM~11518943
> *lol wheres the butthurt feelings report sheet?
> *


clowner used it for target practice :machinegun: :machinegun:



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/mcr...nt=alams017.flv :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 02:59 PM~11519345
> *http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/mcr...nt=alams017.flv :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


that will take out all single pumps in houston... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2008, 03:02 PM~11519384
> *that will take out all single pumps in houston... :0
> *


thats Strictly homies regal :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 4 2008, 04:59 PM~11519345
> *http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/mcr...nt=alams017.flv :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, tito_ls, --TJ--, streetshow, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*
answer the pm ***** :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Sep 3 2008, 11:39 PM~11513141
> *fuk sic713
> fuk djpussy the "713 BEAT" is fuking gay
> FUK my mom TJ :biggrin:
> ...


Giving up already?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner14_@Sep 4 2008, 02:21 PM~11517710
> *Hey i want to let everyone know my b-day was yesterday so i had my name changed to reflect my age.....Im so sorry to everyone i talked mess too. I am so scared that you will actually do something to me....so lets just cut that stuff here...ok? Thanks Guys
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

BLACK SUNDAY 14TH ANUAL DRAG RACE / CAR SHOW

SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 14TH AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY 
669 STATE ROUTE203 MADISON IL 62201 
FROM 8:00AM TIL 6:00PM 

REGISTRATION FOR HOPPERS OPEN TIL 2:00PM
REGISTRATION FOR SHOW CARS OPEN TIL 3:00PM


CAR SHOW AND HOP SPONCERED BY THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB

CLASSES

SHOW CARS

BEST:

ANTIQUE 50's & OLDER
OLD SCHOOL 59-79
NEW SCHOOL80-99
OLD SCHOOL TRUCK
NEW SCHOOL TRUCK
SUV
MILLENIUM
CORVETTE
DONK
LOW-RYDER


**HYDRAULICS**

SINGLE PUMP STREET
DOUBLE PUMP STREET
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL
DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL

------RULES------

ANY CAR WITH A LOCK UP OVER 40 INCHES IS CONSIDERED RADICAL!!!!!


HOP COMPETITION STARTS AT 2:00PM

WHEN I TOLD YALL IT JUST GOT SERIOUS WELL HERE IT IS 

THIS YEAR WE ARE PAYING $500.00 FOR FIRST PLACE ""HYDRAULIC"" CLASSES ONLY.. WITH A TROPHY!!!!!!!! DISQUALIFIED IF YOU GET STUCK!!!!!

2ND PLACE HYDRAULIC GETS A TROPHY ONLY!!!!!!!!!


SHOW CARS 1ST AND 2ND PLACE TROPHIES


ADMISSION:

$25.00 $10:00 EXTRA FOR SHOW CARS AND HYDRAULIC CARS SO THATS $35:00 FOR YOU AND YOUR CAR. THE SAME THING EVERY YEAR.
CHILDREN UNDER AGE 12 $5.00


ALL DAY EVENT... DRAG RACING....SWANGIN'.....AND KIDS THINGS AS WELL

--------NO GLASS BOTTLES OR BAR-B-Q PITS-------




ITS REALLY TIME TO REP NOW YALL.... A LOT OF TALKIN GOIN' ON LETS SEE WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!! K.C. NEBRASKA DERBY CITY CHI-TOWN MISSISSIPPI NAP TOWN OHKLAHOMA MENPHIS ATL OHIO DEEEETROIT ""L.A.? A.Z? ""LETS DO DIS"" 

CHECK OUT THE WEB SITE UBDRA.NET IT LIST ALL THE HOTEL INFO AND MORE!!!!!!! 

DRINKS LOTS OF WATER AND DRIVE STRAIGHT (((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 WAZ UP DOWNY BOY WAZ UP WITH THEM CHIPPERS U KNOW . WHERE THOSE WHEELS AT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

theres a KING OF THE STREETS hopping contest for you hoppers. :biggrin: claim that plaque


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody with a car hauler with a wench wanna make some $? rather give some $ to da homies, before "da man"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 06:53 PM~11521178
> *anybody with a car hauler with a wench wanna make some $?  rather give some $ to da homies, before "da man"
> *


Ha............mmm mmm mmmmm


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 4 2008, 05:33 PM~11520537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha yea right.......wrong topic lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 01:20 PM~11517218
> *i dont do it for the money.  do it for the love
> *



the love of smoked sausage?

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 4 2008, 09:07 PM~11521295
> *the love of smoked sausage?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


always thinkin of tubed meat. :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Boring in here tonight. No one has even threatened to shoot or stab anyone yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 4 2008, 09:11 PM~11521317
> *Boring in here tonight. No one has even threatened to shoot or stab anyone yet.
> *


candy juice and 13's.. 


thats only thing i have to say to you.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 3 2008, 10:37 PM~11512503
> *Already have. Some of the 69s will fit 14x6 with no mods and some don't. Not sure why but I already tried some 14x6 and they rubbed bad, couldn't even roll.
> *


PM Granpa on here he has one lifted, hes a cool dude


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 4 2008, 09:11 PM~11521317
> *Boring in here tonight. No one has even threatened to shoot or stab anyone yet.
> *


must be bath night for clowner....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 09:33 PM~11521524
> *must be bath night for clowner....
> *


he prolly still crying.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 09:36 PM~11521562
> *he prolly still crying.
> *


crying in the tub singing rubber ducky


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 09:50 PM~11521680
> *crying in the tub singing rubber ducky
> *


bet he gets raped in iraq


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 08:05 PM~11521801
> *bet he gets raped in iraq
> *


by that iraqi 3x og

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsGjcdPbu84


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2008, 09:02 PM~11521261
> *Ha yea right.......wrong topic lol
> *


well theres always people talking about there hoppers.so i posted it up :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 10:05 PM~11521801
> *bet he gets raped in iraq
> *


bet he gets raped in highschool.....

And I also bet if a snitchbitch would like to test me he should take my offer for tomorrow.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 10:17 PM~11521938
> *bet he gets raped in highschool.....
> 
> And I also bet if a snitchbitch would like to test me he should take my offer for tomorrow.
> *


you can come to my house


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 08:53 PM~11521178
> *anybody with a car hauler with a wench wanna make some $?  rather give some $ to da homies, before "da man"
> *


$ talks homie let me know what u talking about..


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

I told you I'll be at the shop tomorrow...If you can't man up don't talk shit kid.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 10:22 PM~11521989
> *I told you I'll be at the shop tomorrow...If you can't man up don't talk shit kid.
> *


pm sent


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Oooh oooh wat time???? At marcustoms???? Ill be there!!!!!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2008, 10:27 PM~11522043
> *Oooh oooh wat time???? At marcustoms???? Ill be there!!!!!
> *


7-8 is good for me....but my experience tells me you should bring some beer it will just be me and you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i want to go.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 10:29 PM~11522075
> *7-8 is good for me....but my experience tells me you should bring some beer it will just be me and you
> *


why do i have to go over, be a man and come here


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

your the one that called me out in a pm...I assure you son if anyone in this forum is a bitch it's not me. You have your option tomorrow... If you choose not to take it I'll catch you later for speaking to me like you did. I'm done


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 10:37 PM~11522181
> *your the one that called me out in a pm...I assure you son if anyone in  this forum is a bitch it's not me.  You have your option tomorrow... If you choose not to take it I'll catch you later for speaking to me like you did.  I'm done
> *


ha you start talking shit first here in this topic, you were the one that called me out and then you get mad. you got my adress and #


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 10:31 PM~11522097
> *i want to go.
> *


bring the 60


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 4 2008, 10:13 PM~11521898
> *well theres always people talking about there hoppers.so i posted it up :biggrin:
> *


homie your doing the right thing dont worry about what them cheerleders got to say!! IN THIS TOPIC U HAVE TO HAVE A RIDE ON THE STREET TO HAVE AN OPINION!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 08:37 PM~11522181
> *your the one that called me out in a pm...I assure you son if anyone in  this forum is a bitch it's not me.  You have your option tomorrow... If you choose not to take it I'll catch you later for speaking to me like you did.  I'm done
> *


Dam sound like bidnizz.....imp65....goto marc shop....closer for me!!!!!!!! Lol

Ill just tell my ***** jake n romeo to pull up the chairs n wait for the show to start...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2008, 10:45 PM~11522267
> *Dam sound like bidnizz.....imp65....goto marc shop....closer for me!!!!!!!! Lol
> 
> Ill just tell my ***** jake n romeo to pull up the chairs n wait for the show to start...
> *


Jacob leaves at 4:30 on the dot.....Romeo does whatever Romeo does


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 08:50 PM~11522316
> *Jacob leaves at 4:30 on the dot.....Romeo does whatever Romeo does
> *


Well if there's ass woopens involved.....trust me hell stay.....either way he was gon come to my house afterward ill just tell em to stay lol.....and romeo can be security body gaurd guy lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn tranny cost me 400 bucks..


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2008, 10:56 PM~11522392
> *Well if there's ass woopens involved.....trust me hell stay.....either way he was gon come to my house afterward ill just tell em to stay lol.....and romeo can be security body gaurd guy lol
> *


both of em need to move in till they finish cars


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2008, 11:04 PM~11522469
> *damn tranny cost me 400 bucks..
> *


525 @ comp sales th350


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 09:06 PM~11522505
> *525 @ comp sales th350
> *


rebuilt turbo350 with a new torque converter..
dropped off today.. will be ready tommorow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 4 2008, 10:13 PM~11521895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2

i got business there anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 4 2008, 11:04 PM~11522469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bawlin!!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 11:15 PM~11522587
> *
> send you PM lil later..
> :0
> ...


might not be safe there's a 4% chance kid might show up...but as I said I'll be there from 7-8 I'm not gonna wait all night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 4 2008, 11:20 PM~11522644
> *might not be safe there's a 4% chance kid might show up...but as I said I'll be there from 7-8 I'm not gonna wait all night for someone I'm not even sure if I can legally beat...being a minor n all
> *


hno:


i'll go early then,before school lets out.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2008, 11:04 PM~11522469
> *damn tranny cost me 400 bucks..
> *


U SHOULD HAVE ASKED ME I HAVE ONE, WE COULD HAVE WORKED SOMETHING OUT!!! IF IT WAS FOR A CHEVY 350 OR 305


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2008, 09:04 PM~11522469
> *damn tranny cost me 400 bucks..
> *


Dam thought they only charged 50 bucks on telephone road......think u got one them real classy expensive trannys lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2008, 11:24 PM~11522679
> *Dam thought they only charged 50 bucks on telephone road......think u got one them real classy expensive trannys lol
> *


told em to go to aOk Transmissions on lawndal.. next to "El Portal Discoteca"  know he dont speak spanish,but how hard is it to say "rebuild" even wets know that one.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 4 2008, 09:23 PM~11522668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. i wish


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

gangsta ass TJ :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2008, 11:30 PM~11522731
> *i posted it up on here.. i took it to panchos homeboy
> lol.. i wish
> *


SORRY HOMIE I DIDNT SEE IT AT ALL.  WHAT EVER U NEED FOR A CAR, PUMPS ,TRANS, OR MOTOR PARTS CALL ME HOMIE I CAN ALWAY FIND A GOOD DEAL.  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2008, 11:15 PM~11522587
> *
> send you PM lil later..
> :0
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2008, 11:34 PM~11522776
> *gangsta ass TJ :biggrin:
> *


a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2008, 09:38 PM~11522816
> *SORRY HOMIE I DIDNT SEE IT AT ALL.  WHAT EVER U NEED FOR A CAR, PUMPS ,TRANS, OR MOTOR PARTS CALL ME HOMIE I CAN ALWAY FIND A GOOD DEAL.   :biggrin:
> *


cool..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Sep 4 2008, 10:33 PM~11522115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2008, 09:04 PM~11522469
> *damn tranny cost me 400 bucks..
> *


did u get a happy ending?? :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2008, 10:10 PM~11523181
> *did u get a happy ending?? :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 4 2008, 10:29 PM~11523372
> *:0
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2008, 11:04 PM~11522469
> *damn tranny cost me 400 bucks..
> *


for a rebuilt one? sounds like a good price.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2008, 07:21 AM~11524507
> *for a rebuilt one? sounds like a good price.
> *


think he means to have his rebuilt. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 4 2008, 05:23 PM~11520468
> *          :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0  WAZ UP DOWNY BOY  WAZ UP WITH THEM  CHIPPERS  U KNOW . WHERE THOSE WHEELS AT
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

, 2000 TOWNCAR
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clowner14_@Sep 4 2008, 01:21 PM~11517710
> *Hey i want to let everyone know my b-day was yesterday so i had my name changed to reflect my age.....Im so sorry to everyone i talked mess too. I am so scared that you will actually do something to me....so lets just cut that stuff here...ok? Thanks Guys
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2008, 08:19 AM~11525309
> *, 2000 TOWNCAR
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> ...


 :uh: i thought u liked jellybeans??? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 4 2008, 10:10 PM~11523181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


homeboy said mines was a 250 or 200.. some shit.. but he giving me a t350 which is better..
and a new torque converter.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 5 2008, 08:28 AM~11525376
> *:uh: i thought u liked jellybeans??? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2008, 10:32 AM~11525402
> *i will when i pick it up
> homeboy said mines was a 250 or 200.. some shit.. but he giving me a t350 which is better..
> and a new torque converter.
> *


th 250 and th 350 are both short tail trannys, should work. hydramatic 200r is a long tail w/ overdrive.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2008, 09:13 PM~11521895
> *by that iraqi 3x og
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsGjcdPbu84
> *


 :biggrin: king of da streets


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2008, 09:44 PM~11522261
> *homie your doing the right thing dont worry about what them cheerleders got to say!! IN THIS TOPIC U HAVE TO HAVE A RIDE ON THE STREET TO HAVE AN OPINION!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Sep 2 2008, 09:45 PM~11502912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


da WHORE will be there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Sep 5 2008, 09:33 AM~11525887
> *da WHORE will be there
> *


so sic713 is going???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

To all car clubs and individuals, if you are interested in having your name on the t-shirts that are being made for this show, you have to be Pre-Registered by September 21st. Please contact me, Tim Walls or Jon Chuck for pre registration forms. We will have some at the Austin show.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2008, 10:38 AM~11526405
> *
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 5 2008, 11:48 AM~11526463
> *
> *


sup hamnizzie


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 5 2008, 10:53 AM~11526501
> *sup hamnizzie
> *


chillin playa...u?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:33 AM~11525887
> *da WHORE will be there
> *


But will your car be there too?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11525309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ain't nobody ask you shit o' Goss's garage actin ass *****.. so shut the fuck up, and go make sure shrimp dont run out on the buffet bitch.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 11:49 AM~11526890
> *musta missed something. i dont get it.   :dunno:
> ain't nobody ask you shit o' Goss's garage actin ass *****.. so shut the fuck up, and go make sure shrimp dont run out on the buffet bitch.
> *


no trannys involved so stay out of it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2008, 01:49 PM~11526899
> *no trannys involved so stay out of it
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. and i was at a shop earlier (ain't saying names cause i aint no snitch), and dude there said "don't you get on layitlow alot?" i was "fk naw, i dont even even know how to to fk'n read,much less use a computer. :ugh: "


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 01:59 PM~11526995
> *oh.. and i was at a shop earlier (ain't saying names cause i aint no snitch), and dude there said "don't you get on layitlow alot?"  i was "fk naw, i dont even even know how to to fk'n read,much less use a computer.    :ugh: "
> *


damn postwh0re.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428928


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Pinche Baytown.

http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...m.457ebfb6.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seen this on wesheimer earlier.. anybody know what it is? its right hand drive too. bitch clean. old white man driving, figures.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic's paint job dont look too bad, when i wash the car.  











mayne, it was nice out too.. not too hot, breezy,sun shining.. almost made me wanna ditch work.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 02:33 PM~11527281
> *seen this on wesheimer earlier..  anybody know what it is?  its right hand drive too.  bitch clean.  old white man driving, figures.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks british.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 5 2008, 02:38 PM~11527329
> *Looks british.
> *


paint was emaculate. mayne. i shoulda asked em if he wanted to join the crooked pinstripe mafia.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 12:33 PM~11527281
> *seen this on wesheimer earlier..  anybody know what it is?  its right hand drive too.  bitch clean.  old white man driving, figures.
> 
> 
> ...


bout time for a dash pad aint it


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 02:40 PM~11527343
> *paint was emaculate.  mayne.    i shoulda asked em if he wanted to join the crooked pinstripe mafia.
> *


I know the public auto aution by gulfgate had a car that looked similar to that once when I went looking for a daily. I don't remember what make it was but it was early 50s.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2008, 02:42 PM~11527367
> *bout time for a dash pad aint it
> *


talk to sic, he's fucker that got overspray on dash. thats what those spots are, clear overspray that had "weird reaction" after a few months of sunlight. took about 2 hours and bunch of brillo pads to get it off the INSIDE of windshield.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic's like this dude.. a bucket maker..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Fkin Tired!

Anyone go to the amateur boxing matches last night?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can anybody run the plate? think it says 'MARQUE"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2008, 02:58 PM~11527553
> *Fkin Tired!
> 
> Anyone go to the amateur boxing matches last night?
> *


 :uh: groupie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 02:00 PM~11527565
> *can anybody run the plate?  think it says 'MARQUE"
> *


a 1953 bentley.........

SNEED TAYLOR ADAMS JR 
ANNE W ADAMS Current Plate
MARQUE Current Registration Expires
05/2009 Owner Address
22906 SILENT SPRING CREEK CT 

Previous Plate
Previous Registration Expired
/ Owner City/State/ZIP Code
KATY ,TX 77450 0000 VIN
B361T0 
Document Number
07925037429140017 Title Issue Date
Jul 1 2002 Title Process Code
Title Bind Code

Document Type Code
01 Vehicle Body Type
4T Vehicle Class Code
PASS Vehicle Model Year
1953 
Vehicle Make
BENT Vehicle Model
Vehicle Ton
0000 Registration Sticker Number

Registration Transaction Code
RENEW Registration County Code
079 Registration County Name
Fort Bend Registration Effective Date
Jun 1 2008 
Previous Owner Name
UNKN Vehicle Body VIN
Vehicle Length
00 Previous owner city/state
BEDFORD ,VA 
Vehicle Odometer Brnd
Vehicle Odometer Reading
EXEMPT Vehicle Title Address

Vehicle Sales Price
00000000 
Vehicle Sold Date
00000000 Vehicle Title City/State/ZIP Code
, Vehicle Empty Weight
004200 Vehicle Gross Weight
004200 
Owner Country
Privacy Option
3 Number of Liens
0 Last Update
Jun 13 2008


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 5 2008, 01:19 PM~11527750
> *a 1953 bentley.........
> 
> SNEED TAYLOR ADAMS JR
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2008, 12:58 PM~11527553
> *Fkin Tired!
> 
> Anyone go to the amateur boxing matches last night?
> *


Where was they at???? U going to da fights this weekend??? I wana go but 200 a ticket.....fuck dat fuck dat


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 5 2008, 03:19 PM~11527750
> *a 1953 bentley.........
> 
> SNEED TAYLOR ADAMS JR
> ...


mayne, bentley.. glad i didn't hit it, my insurance is expired..riding dirty.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 5 2008, 01:19 PM~11527750
> *a 1953 bentley.........
> 
> SNEED TAYLOR ADAMS JR
> ...


Dam....surprised ****** dna n blood type aint show up...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 03:26 PM~11527812
> *mayne, bentley..    glad i didn't hit it, my insurance is expired..riding dirty.
> *


typical wetter :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 5 2008, 09:03 AM~11525654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. my cock boxed your ass.. 
and from the looks of it.. i won,since you kin tired


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 5 2008, 03:32 PM~11527874
> *typical wetter  :angry:
> *


GROCERIES COME 1ST


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this how we do it in the m-town...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 5 2008, 03:28 PM~11527828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mojo town? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u live there.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 4 2008, 10:13 PM~11521898
> *well theres always people talking about there hoppers.so i posted it up :biggrin:
> *


 :0 any takers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2008, 02:25 PM~11527806
> *Where was they at???? U going to da fights this weekend??? I wana go but 200 a ticket.....fuck dat fuck dat
> *


Crown plaza hotel. It was cool. Drank too much. Lol! 

I wanted to go too but I had prior birthday party commitments. Probably gonna catch it on HBO.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 5 2008, 04:00 PM~11528172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2008, 02:11 PM~11528288
> *Crown plaza hotel. It was cool. Drank too much. Lol!
> 
> I wanted to go too but I had prior birthday party commitments. Probably gonna catch it on HBO.
> *



you do bar mitzvah's? a colleague is looking for entertainment for his boy's party. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2008, 02:11 PM~11528288
> *Crown plaza hotel. It was cool. Drank too much. Lol!
> 
> I wanted to go too but I had prior birthday party commitments. Probably gonna catch it on HBO.
> *


Commitments hu??? Means they had already payed u to jump out the cake ????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2008, 05:01 PM~11528665
> *Commitments hu??? Means they had already payed u to jump out the cake ????
> *


no,she already drank their beer.. no turning back.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 5 2008, 03:56 PM~11528631
> *you do bar mitzvah's? a colleague is looking for entertainment for his boy's party. :cheesy:
> *


Don't think I ever went to one of them before but there's a first time for everythin. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2008, 04:01 PM~11528665
> *Commitments hu??? Means they had already payed u to jump out the cake ????
> *


Yup. Always ask for the money up front. Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 04:29 PM~11528873
> *no,she already drank their beer..  no turning back.
> *


I always take a case of whatever beer is being drank. Never show up to a party empty handed. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2008, 04:50 PM~11529044
> *Yup. Always ask for the money up front. Lol!
> *


I ask for half up front before I even show up...that way I am sure I am not wasting travel time. The other half is due upon product delivery.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 5 2008, 05:58 PM~11529112
> *I ask for half up front before I even show up...that way I am sure I am not wasting travel time.  The other half is due upon product delivery.
> *


i found you one of those stroller things..pm sent


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2008, 05:50 PM~11529044
> *Yup. Always ask for the money up front. Lol!
> *


 :0 LOCATION???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 5 2008, 06:03 PM~11529159
> *:0 LOCATION???
> *


on DEEZZZZZZZZZ NUUTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 06:04 PM~11529169
> *on DEEZZZZZZZZZ  NUUTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


sorry homie dont roll like dat, must got me confused with one of your trannys


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Devious Sixty8

Guess tranny got you to busy to reply? :dunno: 





:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 5 2008, 05:03 PM~11529159
> *:0 LOCATION???
> *


PM sent! :cheesy: 



Lol! :no:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2008, 06:30 PM~11529393
> *PM sent! :cheesy:
> Lol! :no:
> *


 :tongue: :wow:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 5 2008, 05:48 PM~11529519
> *:tongue:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2008, 06:30 PM~11529393
> *PM sent! :cheesy:
> Lol! :no:
> *


 :0


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

* 1963 Belair*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 5 2008, 12:11 PM~11526182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


adult costume contest hmmmmmmmmmmm interesting :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Sep 5 2008, 07:27 PM~11529813
> * 1963 Belair
> 
> 
> ...



4 door, bet impala65 will buy it..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 12:37 PM~11527315
> *sic's paint job dont look too bad, when i wash the car.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE.....*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

shout outs? requests? dedications? love from la pinta??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11530201


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2008, 06:16 PM~11530236
> *shout outs?  requests?  dedications?  love from la pinta??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11530201
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX+Sep 5 2008, 07:56 PM~11530047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shout to my honedip in da joint.. up for parole in october..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 08:42 PM~11530418
> *naw, its a bucket.    but it gets me around.
> shout to my home honedip in da joint..  up for parole in october..
> *


coming up. lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 5 2008, 04:11 PM~11528288
> *Crown plaza hotel. It was cool. Drank too much. Lol!
> 
> I wanted to go too but I had prior birthday party commitments. Probably gonna catch it on HBO.
> *


Wow another bday party? Poor kid's gonna be 80 before he knows it lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup 2000


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 5 2008, 08:39 PM~11531324
> *sup 2000
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 5 2008, 10:54 PM~11531472
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..fixin to get off work.. which one of ya'll ****** got my drink?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 11:12 PM~11531663
> *aight..fixin to get off work..      which one of ya'll ****** got my drink?
> *


deeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz................you know the rest


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

can anyone run a texas plate for me. pm me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2008, 11:24 PM~11531803
> *can anyone run a texas plate for me. pm me.
> *


ask that dude that found the info on the bentley..got just about everything about the car and owner, except his social security number. lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2008, 07:33 PM~11530769
> *coming up.  lol
> *



Send a shutout to those SKEETERS in Baytown.lol

We dont fuck with pitts, we got SKEETERS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Sep 5 2008, 06:27 PM~11529813
> * 1963 Belair
> 
> 
> ...




pm price for both


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2008, 02:33 PM~11527281
> *seen this on wesheimer earlier..  anybody know what it is?  its right hand drive too.  bitch clean.  old white man driving, figures.
> 
> 
> ...


car has its own website.  

http://www.rroctexas.com/B361TO/BentleyStory.htm


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 5 2008, 12:40 PM~11526826
> *But will your car be there too?
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Sep 5 2008, 11:07 AM~11525694
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHAT U BEEN UP TOO HOMIE!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale $150 obo or will trade for a good use piston pump .


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2008, 09:45 AM~11533981
> *for sale $150 obo or will trade for a good use piston pump .
> 
> 
> ...


hustle town
 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2008, 09:45 AM~11533981
> *for sale $150 obo or will trade for a good use piston pump .
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

any info on the next swapmeet i thought it was this weekend.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2008, 12:34 PM~11534633
> *any info on the next swapmeet i thought it was this weekend.
> *


Tomorrow at the horse track.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2008, 02:11 PM~11535067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


futura's? they'll last 3 months


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 6 2008, 12:34 PM~11534633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. lone star prolly showed up at horse track today.. "mother fuckers, where the 60's parts.. and why it smell like horse poo?"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2008, 12:14 PM~11535084
> *futura's?  they'll last 3 months
> *


hand hook fool :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2008, 02:31 PM~11535167
> *hand hook fool :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Working on Audio/Video for a members cars today: OVERTIME


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Your putting a fooseball table in a car now thats gangsta.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2008, 12:28 AM~11532434
> *car has its own website.
> 
> http://www.rroctexas.com/B361TO/BentleyStory.htm
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 6 2008, 03:05 PM~11535351
> *Your putting a fooseball table in a car now thats gangsta.
> *


i was gonna do that but damn he beat me to it :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 6 2008, 01:05 PM~11535351
> *Your putting a fooseball table in a car now thats gangsta.
> *



We can put it in your big ass truck.lol Whiteboys dont play fooseball.lol..

Shit my boy will kick my ass if I was to take away his table


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 6 2008, 03:05 PM~11535351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody remembers who did something 2nd.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if anyone wants spare trailer tires i got 4 of them. hit me up. 6 ply sidewalls. decent tread, one tire has less than 500 miles.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

does anybody go out to old miami subs anymore or where is the cruise spots now


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Things not to do in the 2000 (((FO LIFE)))
FOR STARTERS:
1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being your trunk)
3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't need no clackity clack)
4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your done(get rid of the dust and rust)

HYDRAULICS:
1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to time)
4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).

Looks:
1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb( brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real shop).
2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any 60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll get laughed off the block.
4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those 4's)
5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my top")
6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we will pass out orange wigs).

KEEPING IT REAL:
1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right. (if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk about them).
2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in the valley(don't cross them out)
3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey oswald)
4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for your city.)
5. It's not were youre from it's were your at. 

For more info on this straight ridin shit check your roving ghetto reporter, the man with the real deal.(Young HOG)

written by Chris Philips


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11537159
> *Things not to do in the 2000  (((FO LIFE)))
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...



Ha..keeping it real.......aint dat the modafuckkin truth........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2008, 09:30 PM~11537159
> *Things not to do in the 2000  (((FO LIFE)))
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


guess i better cancel my order for my continental kit for my 63 drop top :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2008, 09:30 PM~11537159
> *Things not to do in the 2000  (((FO LIFE)))
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


AGREED!!!!


DAMN! MEKLO YOU CAN TYPE LIKE THAT.....YOU NEED TO TYPE YOUR ASS A RESUME!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

no bumper kits LIVE4LACS is out of bussiness :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2008, 09:27 PM~11537836
> *no bumper kits LIVE4LACS is out of bussiness  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11537159
> *Things not to do in the 2000  (((FO LIFE)))
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2008, 09:30 PM~11537159
> *Things not to do in the 2000  (((FO LIFE)))
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


:0 ha.. man said playing jump rope.. lol 

all sounds good.. cept booty kit.. think cadillacs up to late 80's get a pass on the booty kit. 



> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2008, 11:27 PM~11537836
> *no bumper kits LIVE4LACS is out of bussiness  :0
> *


ain't like someone can't cut a rim and fit it in a booty kit themselves. save the $100 an hour labor he charges. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody going to the pinic today


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2008, 06:53 AM~11539058
> *anybody going to the pinic today
> *


we are..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11537159
> *Things not to do in the 2000  (((FO LIFE)))
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2008, 08:53 AM~11539058
> *anybody going to the pinic today
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

whose picnic and where is it? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 7 2008, 09:59 AM~11539213
> *whose picnic and where is it? :uh:
> *


wanna show off them new tires huh? :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2008, 08:53 AM~11539058
> *anybody going to the pinic today
> *


 :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 08:05 AM~11539240
> *wanna show off them new tires huh?  :uh:
> *


yes sir


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 7 2008, 10:12 AM~11539274
> *:yes:
> *


Shit I had to have drop
Didn't care, if I had a Volkswagon
Pick up the beat, had hoes flaging
Sliding with the top down, lit like a lamp
Blowing out the amp, trying to bump a tramp
Most ******* couldn't afford to have a drop top
So they got they shit cut at the chop shop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wish i had a drop, like ya'll ballaz. :angry:


nevermind.. i found me one.. might need some buffing out.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94026%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 10:41 AM~11539415
> *wish i had a drop, like ya'll ballaz.    :angry:
> nevermind.. i found me one..  might need some buffing out.
> 
> ...


I found you a cady same body as mine in galveston needs some work but not as bad as that bucket you posted. 
Cady on Craigslist


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 7 2008, 11:15 AM~11539593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Be about it don't talk about it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 7 2008, 11:23 AM~11539631
> *Be about it don't talk about it.
> *


i'll just shut up then. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny.. they was jammin your music last night.. :ugh: imma have to find new bar to go to.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 10:22 AM~11539624
> *
> :uh:
> *


Hater


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 10:30 AM~11539663
> *hrny..    they was jammin your music last night..    :ugh:    imma have to find new bar to go to.
> 
> 
> ...


Yea you sure did know the words tho.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2008, 11:49 AM~11539762
> *Yea you sure did know the words tho.
> *


 :uh: ****** pants say "bang" on the ass. :ugh: bunch of fake ass richard greeko lookin ******. thought only wets would wear boots, shorts and leather jacket to beach. guess not.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 10:51 AM~11539768
> *:uh:  ****** pants say "bang" on the ass.  :ugh:  bunch of fake ass richard greeko lookin ******.    thought only wets would wear boots, shorts and leather jacket to beach.  guess not.
> *


You know you went online looking for a pair for yourself. :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 7 2008, 09:15 AM~11539593
> *I found you a cady same body as mine in galveston needs some work but not as bad as that bucket you posted.
> Cady on Craigslist
> *


There was one at the swapmeet...red wit white guts....n some 22s......and also a 64 65 lincoln drop


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 11:51 AM~11539768
> *:uh:  ****** pants say "bang" on the ass.  :ugh:  bunch of fake ass richard greeko lookin ******.    thought only wets would wear boots, shorts and leather jacket to beach.  guess not.
> *


jump 21 jumpstreet :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 7 2008, 11:15 AM~11539593
> *I found you a cady same body as mine in galveston needs some work but not as bad as that bucket you posted.
> Cady on Craigslist
> *


believe its been posted for sale on here also


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 7 2008, 12:09 PM~11540178
> *jump 21 jumpstreet  :uh:
> *


Loved that show. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2008, 10:27 AM~11539982
> *There was one at the swapmeet...red wit white guts....n some 22s......and also a 64 65 lincoln drop
> *


any 409/348 pulleys :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2008, 01:18 PM~11540223
> *Loved that show. :cheesy:
> *


whisper it in my ear


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 11:24 AM~11540261
> *any 409/348 pulleys  :uh:
> *


Buncha old pulleys but needed to see the old one to kinda match it up....so yo bad u aint show...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2008, 11:28 AM~11540284
> *Buncha old pulleys but needed to see the old one to kinda match it up....so yo bad u aint show...
> *


word


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 01:30 PM~11540291
> *word
> *


post pics of 60


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 7 2008, 12:25 PM~11540270
> *whisper it in my ear
> *


Come closer.... 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 12:30 PM~11540291
> *word
> *


Did you like how it tasted?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2008, 12:37 PM~11540338
> *Did you like how it tasted?
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2008, 01:37 PM~11540338
> *Did you like how it tasted?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 7 2008, 12:39 PM~11540341
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Lol! What's up Fredo?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2008, 12:51 PM~11540397
> *Lol!  What's up Fredo?
> *


nothing, sick  ....and on vacation


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 7 2008, 12:40 PM~11540347
> *:uh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 7 2008, 12:54 PM~11540411
> *nothing, sick  ....and on vacation
> *


That sucks. You staying in town or planning on goin somewhere?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2008, 12:59 PM~11540449
> *That sucks. You staying in town or planning on goin somewhere?
> *


in town, doing nothing


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Sep 7 2008, 11:32 AM~11540299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no i gave it away. that shit is nasty


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 02:01 PM~11540457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


give it away give it away give it away now


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 7 2008, 01:01 PM~11540456
> *in town, doing nothing
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 01:01 PM~11540457
> *hell no i gave it away. that shit is nasty
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 7 2008, 01:09 PM~11540493
> *give it away give it away give it away now
> *


RHCP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 7 2008, 12:08 PM~11539864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2008, 08:30 PM~11537159
> *Things not to do in the 2000  (((FO LIFE)))
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


to each his own....


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 01:01 PM~11540457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean mayne!!!!!  you did that bitch justice!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2008, 02:11 PM~11540504
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


ohhh.. i know what you were talking about now. it was ok. just seems like its meant for females, that can't handle da real shit.. only had it, to see what the big fk'n fuss was about. had one,then switched back.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2008, 12:27 PM~11539982
> *There was one at the swapmeet...red wit white guts....n some 22s......and also a 64 65 lincoln drop
> *


How much were they asking?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11537159
> *Things not to do in the 2000  (((FO LIFE)))
> FOR STARTERS:
> 1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 01:21 PM~11540543
> *:uh:
> groupie, oh and your texans look like shit today.  get ready for another shitty season.
> don't do it.. its a trap.
> ...


Yea they did look like shit. Fkin Schaub looked like Carr gettin sacked left and right. Fk it. I'm still a fan.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 01:32 PM~11540606
> *ohhh.. i know what you were talking about now.    it was ok.    just seems like its meant for females, that can't handle da real shit..  only had it, to see what the big fk'n fuss was about.  had one,then switched back.
> *


Hater. :uh:

I like variety. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2008, 02:55 PM~11540742
> *Hater. :uh:
> 
> I like variety. :cheesy:
> *


bet you do


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 02:02 PM~11540774
> *bet you do
> *


Ha! :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 7 2008, 02:55 PM~11540742
> *Hater. :uh:
> 
> I like variety. :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 7 2008, 12:41 PM~11540655
> *How much were they asking?
> *


Na aint even look at the price cuz I new I wasn't gon buy it .....


And the texans need to get suck ass shaub outa there n put rosenfel in he da one dat did good last year instead of wack shaub


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2008, 01:48 PM~11541000
> *Na aint even look at the price cuz I new I wasn't gon buy it .....
> And the texans need to get suck ass shaub outa there n put rosenfel in he da one dat did good last year instead of wack shaub
> *


i jumped on a pot at work. i bet that they will lose 13 games this year. over 1000$ in the pot :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 04:16 PM~11541132
> *i jumped on a pot at work. i bet that they will lose 13 games this year. over 1000$ in the pot  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: oh, and just cause it aint here.. dont mean rent ain't due mother fucker.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star acts a foo when he drink too much.. like last night..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2008, 04:40 PM~11541265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 02:39 PM~11541261
> *lone star acts a foo when he drink too much.. like last night..
> 
> 
> ...


shit that fool wrecked it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 02:32 PM~11541228
> *:uh:  oh, and just cause it aint here.. dont mean rent ain't due mother fucker.
> *


bitch as long as i dont get a letter from the HOA trailer stays here...fuck you and your rent.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 04:55 PM~11541375
> *bitch as long as i dont get a letter from the HOA trailer stays here...fuck you and your rent.
> *


fk you then.. i needed space in driveway anyway.. BIG THANGS comin' 


and your HOA comes with a ruler and checks your grass..think they aint gonna notice the trailer? :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 7 2008, 02:25 PM~11540891
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2008, 02:48 PM~11541000
> *Na aint even look at the price cuz I new I wasn't gon buy it .....
> And the texans need to get suck ass shaub outa there n put rosenfel in he da one dat did good last year instead of wack shaub
> *


Agreed.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 02:16 PM~11541132
> *i jumped on a pot at work. i bet that they will lose 13 games this year. over 1000$ in the pot  :biggrin:
> *


Actually thought they were gona do ok this season,Yea but after seeing there schedule a while back I doubt that they win a game till next month they got a tough schedule..............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pnumatik threw a good picnic today. To everyone who missed they picked a really good park for future events lots of parking not that many people there.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew6PmluvNac


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 7 2008, 06:31 PM~11542666
> *Pnumatik threw a good picnic today. To everyone who missed they picked a really good park for future events lots of parking not that many people there.
> *


post da vid of houston stylez shuttin it down..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2008, 07:06 PM~11542998
> *post da vid of houston stylez shuttin it down..
> *


:uh: only thing yall shut down is yall shop at 9pm


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2008, 09:06 PM~11542998
> *post da vid of houston stylez shuttin it down..
> *


They are all in MP4 format I have to convert them to video files to up load them. Anyone have a converter program?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 7 2008, 07:26 PM~11543194
> *They are all in MP4 format I have to convert them to video files to up load them. Anyone have a converter program?
> *


good excuse :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2008, 09:27 PM~11543208
> *good excuse :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I only took a couple pics mostly video but I can't convert the videos right now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 7 2008, 07:19 PM~11543137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try www.download.com


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2008, 09:41 PM~11543347
> *probaly
> try www.download.com
> *


Tried that all I can find is audio converters.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 7 2008, 07:33 PM~11543281
> *I only took a couple pics mostly video but I can't convert the videos right now.
> 
> 
> ...


look at sic showing his engine?? what happened car wouldnt start again??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2008, 09:52 PM~11543471
> *look at sic showing his engine?? what happened car wouldnt start again??
> *


:0

maybe showing off his $400 tranny?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2008, 07:53 PM~11543486
> *:0
> 
> maybe showing off his $400 tranny?
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 7 2008, 07:52 PM~11543471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. you will see that when y car is on the bumper..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2008, 09:57 PM~11543521
> *:0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2008, 08:01 PM~11543560
> *naw, my ac wasnt working..
> it would blow med high, but not high..
> 
> ...


:0 its always on the bumper bcuz the front end is always jacked up getting something fixed.. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 7 2008, 08:03 PM~11543579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2008, 10:04 PM~11543587
> *thats racist.... :biggrin:
> *


But you liked it. You know you laughed.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11543580
> *:0 its always on the bumper bcuz the front end is always jacked up getting something fixed.. :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 7 2008, 08:06 PM~11543607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2008, 10:03 PM~11543580
> *:0 its always on the bumper bcuz the front end is always jacked up getting something fixed.. :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2008, 08:03 PM~11543580
> *:0 its always on the bumper bcuz the front end is always jacked up getting something fixed.. :biggrin:  j/k
> *


shit car been on jack stand for a week lookin like a donk..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

sup sic-o


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2008, 10:11 PM~11543636
> *:uh: i laughed bcuz im high not bcuz it was funny
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 7 2008, 08:30 PM~11543778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cxOnnCJ5y4M&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11543907
> *sup sic-o
> *


sup dawg..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2008, 11:14 PM~11544196
> *cxOnnCJ5y4M&hl=en&fs=1
> *


IS THAT THE OLD MAN FROM THE SIX FLAGS COMMERICALS????? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 7 2008, 09:59 PM~11544674
> *IS THAT THE OLD MAN FROM THE SIX FLAGS COMMERICALS????? :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 7 2008, 11:59 PM~11544674
> *IS THAT THE OLD MAN FROM THE SIX FLAGS COMMERICALS????? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 7 2008, 11:59 PM~11544674
> *IS THAT THE OLD MAN FROM THE SIX FLAGS COMMERICALS????? :0
> *


Yep!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/832131771.html

old school right thurrr


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2008, 08:00 AM~11546750
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/832131771.html
> 
> old school right thurrr
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy: q pasa mija


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Got some chrome 14's for sale with tires 350$$


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2008, 07:46 AM~11546648
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Sep 8 2008, 09:14 AM~11547238
> *Got some chrome 14's for sale with tires 350$$
> *


pics tires or no tires ??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 11:13 AM~11547226
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :cheesy: q pasa mija
> *


Not much preciosa.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2008, 09:29 AM~11547362
> *Not much preciosa.
> *


la casita con los buckets








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

IM AT WORK AND LOOK WHAT THE STATE OF TEXAS SENT ME:

BEAUTIFUL HUH!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 11:42 AM~11547466
> *la casita con los buckets
> 
> 
> ...


You get a casa? :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2008, 09:53 AM~11547590
> *You get a casa?  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429382


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 11:42 AM~11547466
> *la casita con los buckets
> 
> 
> ...


dog just has look on his face, like "what the fuck this ***** doing? he gonna get his ass run over taking pics of these buckets"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 8 2008, 11:42 AM~11547468
> *IM AT WORK AND LOOK WHAT THE STATE OF TEXAS SENT ME:
> 
> BEAUTIFUL HUH!
> ...


seen that on news.. ain't nobody evacuating yet, still too early to call it.. them hoez change directions like 9792347 times before they hit. know i aint going nowhere, imma be like tina, take ike's whooping like a G


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2008, 10:00 AM~11546750
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/832131771.html
> 
> old school right thurrr
> *


HAVE A HOMIE THAT HAS ONE FOR SALE IN DALLAS CURRENTLY GETTING 3 PUMP SETUP.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 01:05 PM~11548242
> *seen that on news..  ain't nobody evacuating yet,  still too early to call it..  them hoez change directions like 9792347 times before they hit.    know i aint going nowhere, imma be like tina, take ike's whooping like a G
> *


X2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 11:42 AM~11547466
> *la casita con los buckets
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE THE BASES LOADED OVER THERE....... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 11:57 AM~11547630
> *
> *


How much for the bucket under the cover?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 11:02 AM~11548218
> *dog just has look on his face, like "what the fuck this ***** doing? he gonna get his ass run over taking pics of these buckets"
> *


yep he got u ass last time ha??











> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Sep 8 2008, 11:13 AM~11548314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too much sentimental value got to ask some one else for the price


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 01:30 PM~11548481
> *yep he got u ass last time ha??
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 01:30 PM~11548481
> *too much sentimental value got to ask some one else for the price
> *


how about letting me leave a car there on the driveway for free. no seas gaucho!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2008, 11:35 AM~11548526
> *how about letting me leave a car there on the driveway for free.  no seas gaucho!
> *


ok dont forget i work at a shop and i can easyli get mechanic lins on buckets so come on just for ur 411 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 01:30 PM~11548481
> *yep he got u ass last time ha??
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Devious Sixty8
hno: hno: hno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 01:37 PM~11548558
> *ok dont forget i work at a shop and i can easyli get mechanic lins on buckets so come on just for ur 411  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 01:02 PM~11548218
> *dog just has look on his face, like "what the fuck this ***** doing? he gonna get his ass run over taking pics of these buckets"
> *


naw more like when this paisa gonna feed me :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 8 2008, 12:44 PM~11549143
> *naw more like when this paisa gonna feed me :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 he is gona get u next time u go by watch :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 03:01 PM~11549267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: 

does mr hernandeZ know you were taking booty pics of him?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 03:05 PM~11549295
> *:ugh:
> 
> does mr hernandeZ know you were taking booty pics of him?
> *


he just hijacked that pic from this topic.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=429309&st=0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 01:05 PM~11549295
> *:ugh:
> 
> does mr hernandeZ know you were taking booty pics of him?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: youre a trip pinche gordo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2008, 03:01 PM~11549267
> *
> 
> 
> ...



david hernandez a.k.a. chevylo97 is into donks now? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

este vato. lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 03:05 PM~11549295
> *:ugh:
> 
> does mr hernandeZ know you were taking booty pics of him?
> *


OR MAYBE HE WAS TAKEN THAT PIC FOR SPECIAL REASONS......... :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 8 2008, 09:42 AM~11547468
> *IM AT WORK AND LOOK WHAT THE STATE OF TEXAS SENT ME:
> 
> BEAUTIFUL HUH!
> ...


swisha rolled tight got fucked by ike


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Check out D.J. Xscape live on http://www.thebeat713.com tonight at 7pm Central


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429447


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats more fucked up that fool standing ona "boost me up" or him washing a primered down car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2008, 08:13 PM~11552028
> *whats more fucked up that fool standing ona "boost me up" or him washing a primered down car
> *


look close..its glass cleaner.. he's trying to remove primer overspray i bet.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 08:15 PM~11552044
> *look close..its glass cleaner.. he's trying to remove primer overspray i bet.
> *


AND GIVEN IT A WAX JOB


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

for sale $2,300 or obo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 07:26 PM~11552734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam...looks better than some hoppers....hahahaha....


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11552964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awwww shit its goin down


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2008, 06:13 PM~11552028
> *whats more fucked up that fool standing ona "boost me up" or him washing a primered down car
> *


hey!
i use to do that..

mainly thw window and rims


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 07:48 PM~11552983
> *hey!
> i use to do that..
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

back to the topic title..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 8 2008, 01:59 PM~11549735
> *david hernandez a.k.a. chevylo97 is into donks now?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fuck u beesh :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

went from mini trucks to donks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2008, 08:00 AM~11546750
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/832131771.html
> 
> old school right thurrr
> *


 talk to him six months ago but he will not come down from $7500. The car is nice but the casper murals mess it up......IMO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 08:03 PM~11553158
> *went from mini trucks to donks
> *


imma donk u beesh :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 09:48 PM~11552983
> *hey!
> i use to do that..
> 
> ...


your bicycle didn't have windows dumbass


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2008, 02:55 PM~11541375
> *bitch as long as i dont get a letter from the HOA trailer stays here...fuck you and your rent.
> *


 put it in your BIG backyard you have double gates right?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 8 2008, 10:12 PM~11553268
> *put it in your BIG backyard you have double gates right?
> *


 :0 sneak dissin.. mayne..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hold up.. just realize who been quiet lately.. clowner and snitch.. :0 

maybe their "together" fk'n ****


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2008, 09:36 PM~11552858
> *Dam...looks better than some hoppers....hahahaha....
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I HAVEN'T FORGOT SATURDAY I SHOULD KNOW SOMETHING......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

[/quote]

Mayne dats purty...........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 10:18 PM~11553353
> *hold up..  just realize who been quiet lately..  clowner and snitch..      :0
> 
> maybe their "together"    fk'n ****
> *


"belive me you fatfuk ima getcha " -clowner13-
:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 10:18 PM~11553353
> *hold up..  just realize who been quiet lately..  clowner and snitch..      :0
> 
> maybe their "together"    fk'n ****
> *


i would be talking fat boy, you were quiet for 2 or 3 days in a row. you might of been with your trannys. like i said before you only talk shit when no ones here. but guess what bitch im here. so shut the fuck up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 10:22 PM~11553397
> *"belive me you fatfuk ima getcha " -clowner13-
> :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mayne dats purty...........
[/quote]

KEEP PUTING IN THEM HOURS AND YOU'LL BE ON THAT LEVEL.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11553408
> *i would be talking fat boy, you were quiet for 2 or 3 days in a row. you might of been with your trannys. like i said before you only talk shit when no ones here. but guess what bitch im here. so shut the fuck up
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 08:19 PM~11553357
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I HAVEN'T FORGOT SATURDAY I SHOULD KNOW SOMETHING......
> *


Koo....I need that extra GIT under there if ya know wat I mean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Sep 8 2008, 08:10 PM~11553243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, but its got more candy then you ever had in your life.. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 8 2008, 08:23 PM~11553408
> *i would be talking fat boy, you were quiet for 2 or 3 days in a row. you might of been with your trannys. like i said before you only talk shit when no ones here. but guess what bitch im here. so shut the fuck up
> *


ninja'd that ass devious...(no pun intended)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11553414
> *hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11553408
> *i would be talking fat boy, you were quiet for 2 or 3 days in a row. you might of been with your trannys. like i said before you only talk shit when no ones here. but guess what bitch im here. so shut the fuck up
> *


 :0 hno: 


and what the fk you talkin about.. i've talk shit about you, while you were here, not here.. your momma present.. i really don't give a fk.. aint' like your going to do anything mother fucker.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2008, 08:25 PM~11553439
> *Koo....I need that extra GIT under there if ya know wat I mean
> *


no i dont...sounds kinda suspect too :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 08:25 PM~11553449
> *:0  hno:
> and what the fk you talkin about..  i've talk shit about you, while you were here, not here..  your momma present.. i really don't give a fk.. aint' like your going to do anything mother fucker.
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2008, 10:25 PM~11553439
> *Koo....I need that extra GIT under there if ya know wat I mean
> *


 :thumbsup: 

HOPEFULLY I'M NOT TO TIRED FROM MAKING ROAD TRIP FRIDAY NIGHT, BUT I'LL MAKE CALL TO MAKE SURE THINGS ON POINT........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 10:25 PM~11553449
> *:0  hno:
> and what the fk you talkin about..  i've talk shit about you, while you were here, not here..  your momma present.. i really don't give a fk.. aint' like your going to do anything mother fucker.
> *


is that fact? bitch i gave you my number and did i ever get a phone call? no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 8 2008, 10:25 PM~11553441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fool was hidin out waitin and waitin.. talked to himself.. "if that fat mother fk'r says something..thats it.. imma let em have it.. " 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 8 2008, 01:59 PM~11549735
> *david hernandez a.k.a. chevylo97 is into donks now?  :dunno:
> *


that's Rene 










this me


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2008, 10:26 PM~11553454
> *no i dont...sounds kinda suspect too  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> Mayne dats purty...........


KEEP PUTING IN THEM HOURS AND YOU'LL BE ON THAT LEVEL.....
[/quote]
True...its nice but need dat aint gon get it.....gota get above dat level


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Sep 8 2008, 08:27 PM~11553466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: say it again ******!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 8 2008, 10:27 PM~11553466
> *is that fact? bitch i gave you my number and did i ever get a phone call? no
> *


i ain't talkin about chattin on phone *****.. i'm talkin about boxin or shootin it out.. take your pick.. if you ready, fagget ass snitch ass bitch.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 8 2008, 10:27 PM~11553466
> *is that fact? bitch i gave you my number and did i ever get a phone call? no
> *


MAN WANTS TO TALK PHONE SEX WITH DEVIOUS.......... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 08:28 PM~11553479
> *:nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

True...its nice but need dat aint gon get it.....gota get above dat level 
[/quote]
:yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 08:29 PM~11553493
> *i ain't talkin about chattin on phone *****..  i'm talkin about boxin or shootin it out..  take your pick..    if you ready, fagget ass snitch ass bitch.
> *


u aint gon box...u gon let that nine talk..tryna bait the yungsta in for a hot one :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 10:29 PM~11553493
> *i ain't talkin about chattin on phone *****..  i'm talkin about boxin or shootin it out..  take your pick..    if you ready, fagget ass snitch ass bitch.
> *


 :uh: 
already told you go to buffalo freds. you didnt say shit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2008, 08:26 PM~11553454
> *no i dont...sounds kinda suspect too  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2008, 08:34 PM~11553535
> *Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


no winking....  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2008, 10:31 PM~11553519
> *u aint gon box...u gon let that nine talk..tryna bait the yungsta in for a hot one  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 08:35 PM~11553547
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 08:27 PM~11553469
> *maybe in your lungs..
> 
> *


probaly.. i wear my mask..
shit be havin me all loopy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 8 2008, 08:31 PM~11553522
> *:uh:
> already told you go to buffalo freds. you didnt say shit
> *


Man yall 2 ladies need to get this shit handled.......this shit worse than 2 girls in high school...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2008, 08:35 PM~11553545
> *no winking....   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11553585
> *probaly.. i wear my mask..
> shit be havin me all loopy
> *


thats the white girls :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11553589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2008, 08:36 PM~11553562
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2008, 10:39 PM~11553593
> *thats the white girls  :uh:
> *


SAD TO SAY BUT THAT WOULD BE A TRUE STATEMENT.........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11553593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:
im going back to black girls now..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2008, 10:56 PM~11553739
> *im going back to black girls now..
> *


ADD SOME SPANISH ONES IN THERE ALSO.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 8 2008, 10:29 PM~11553492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


white gurls, rubbin off on him.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 09:01 PM~11553788
> *ADD SOME SPANISH ONES IN THERE ALSO.........
> *


yep... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2008, 11:23 PM~11553981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 11:27 PM~11554020
> *hno:
> *











BossHogg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2008, 11:28 PM~11554029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


superfly called, said he wants his grill back..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2008, 11:30 PM~11554054
> *superfly called, said he wants his grill back..
> 
> 
> ...


back in my high school days I saw one of those at the down town court house..... :barf:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2008, 11:28 PM~11554029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S GRILL LOOKS OVERSIZED......... :scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 8 2008, 08:43 PM~11553632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2008, 11:34 PM~11554117
> *back in my high school days I saw one of those at the down town court house.....  :barf:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Selling my 13X7 72 spoke ROADSTAR wheels. All complete from adapters to tires. PM me if intrested in checkin them out... $500


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2008, 04:01 AM~11555806
> *Selling my 13X7 72 spoke ROADSTAR wheels. All complete from adapters to tires. PM me if intrested in checkin them out... $500
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2008, 02:01 AM~11555806
> *Selling my 13X7 72 spoke ROADSTAR wheels. All complete from adapters to tires. PM me if intrested in checkin them out... $500
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2008, 11:34 PM~11554117
> *back in my high school days I saw one of those at the down town court house.....  :barf:
> *


Empty your pm box. Get me some info on that car.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 08:00 AM~11556174
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

id like to put the roadstars on layaway.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2008, 09:23 AM~11556581
> *id like to put the roadstars on layaway.
> *


balla like you? :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2008, 09:23 AM~11556581
> *id like to put the roadstars on layaway.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Rims for sale 14's All Chrome $350. with tires.





































PM me if you interested.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Mickie D' Rims for sale holla!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 09:51 AM~11556751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 9 2008, 09:56 AM~11556775
> *PM SENT..........
> *


How much for that bucket that's been in streetshow's storage for free? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 10:02 AM~11556831
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THESE BETTER........ :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 10:02 AM~11556827
> *How much for that bucket that's been in streetshow's storage for free?  LOL
> *


:nono: 

TO MUCH STUFF IN OTHER STORAGE THAT GOES WITH IT........ 
HE HAS WORK TO DO ON IT......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 08:02 AM~11556827
> *How much for that bucket that's been in streetshow's storage for free?  LOL
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 10:19 AM~11556965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 10:19 AM~11556965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nombre, i'll take it for free. Put it out on the street. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 9 2008, 08:20 AM~11556976
> *:angry:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 08:23 AM~11557007
> *nombre, i'll take it for free.  Put it out on the street.  LOL
> *


 :twak: :twak: tuouble maker i got sum stuff i will post later for sale :0 :0 
and look i got sum for SIC713 








:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good Morning everyone. Looks like everyone is doing just fine. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 10:23 AM~11557007
> *nombre, i'll take it for free.  Put it out on the street.  LOL
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 10:26 AM~11557043
> *:twak:  :twak: tuouble maker i got sum stuff i will post later for sale  :0  :0
> and look i got sum for SIC713
> 
> ...


nice lookin' cracka'


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 10:25 AM~11557021
> *:biggrin:  :angel:
> *


I GUESS YOUR LOOKING FOR CIGS AND MELON GATORADE......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 9 2008, 10:28 AM~11557070
> *Good Morning everyone.  Looks like everyone is doing just fine.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 08:29 AM~11557080
> *nice lookin' cracka'
> *


wana buy sum leather seats :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 9 2008, 10:29 AM~11557076
> *:scrutinize:
> *


glad you never came to the 4th of july bbq. You would have probably left that bucket at my crib. Only difference is, it would be at the junkyard by now. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 10:31 AM~11557098
> *wana buy sum leather seats  :0  :0
> *


nah


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 9 2008, 04:01 AM~11555806
> *Selling my 13X7 72 spoke ROADSTAR wheels. All complete from adapters to tires. PM me if intrested in checkin them out... $500
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

dam .....i was about to post up my 88 spoke Ds for trade


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 10:32 AM~11557106
> *glad you never came to the 4th of july bbq.  You would have probably left that bucket at my crib.  Only difference is, it would be at the junkyard by now.  LOL
> *


WOULD HAVE CAME OUT IN DAILY. GOOD I DIDN'T BECUZ 4X4 WASN'T READY TO FUCK UP YOUR YARD.......... :angry: BUT I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE NEXT YEAR....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2008, 10:51 AM~11557262
> *dam .....i was about to post up my 88 spoke Ds for trade
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 10:31 AM~11557098
> *wana buy sum leather seats  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 9 2008, 11:31 AM~11557542
> *:uh:
> *


oh, for a g-body? hell yeah, cuanto streetshow, calling you up. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 08:26 AM~11557043
> *:twak:  :twak: tuouble maker i got sum stuff i will post later for sale  :0  :0
> and look i got sum for SIC713
> 
> ...


jailbait..

id hit it.. :biggrin:


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

HOLY CRAP :0 We had 4 people layed off today at the company...3 from the lab and 1 from our department. Thank god it wasnt me....but when they say the company is headed for tough times...you best believe I been spending the morning job hunting


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 11:35 AM~11557570
> *oh, for a g-body?  hell yeah, cuanto streetshow, calling you up.  LOL
> *


I WAS LOOKING TO SEE WHAT HE HAD....... :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2008, 11:38 AM~11557605
> *jailbait..
> 
> id hit it.. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 9 2008, 11:53 AM~11557733
> *HOLY CRAP :0  We had 4 people layed off today at the company...3 from the lab and 1 from our department.  Thank god it wasnt me....but when they say the company is headed for tough times...you best believe I been spending the morning job hunting
> *


Good luck man


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 9 2008, 11:53 AM~11557733
> *HOLY CRAP :0  We had 4 people layed off today at the company...3 from the lab and 1 from our department.  Thank god it wasnt me....but when they say the company is headed for tough times...you best believe I been spending the morning job hunting
> *


just be on internet shopping for guns..and they'll think twice about firing you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 01:13 PM~11558765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 01:12 PM~11558759
> *just be on internet shopping for guns..and they'll think twice about firing you.
> *


Its time to abandon the sinking ship


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 9 2008, 02:19 PM~11558812
> *WTF :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 9 2008, 02:30 PM~11558918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=429582&hl=


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 9 2008, 08:32 AM~11557106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











sum like that but the dog slept on em for a monthg so u need to get sum cleanning stuff for the fleas lol


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

DESERT DREAMS PICNIC AT BEAR CREEK PARK ON SUNDAY 
SOMEONE SEND ME THE FUKIN FLYER!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 9 2008, 02:13 PM~11558765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2008, 08:51 AM~11557262
> *dam .....i was about to post up my 88 spoke Ds for trade
> *


 how much?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 9 2008, 02:11 PM~11559281
> *how much?
> *


 :nosad: 

no use now, cause the Roadstars are already gone


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Sep 9 2008, 12:53 PM~11559131
> *DESERT DREAMS PICNIC AT BEAR CREEK  PARK ON SUNDAY
> SOMEONE SEND ME THE FUKIN FLYER!
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2008, 01:13 PM~11559299
> *:nosad:
> 
> no use now, cause the Roadstars are already gone
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 9 2008, 03:15 PM~11559310
> *:angry:
> *


get yourself a big boy low, then worry about steppin up to d's


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 01:17 PM~11559328
> *get yourself a big boy low, then worry about steppin up to d's
> *


look who is calling the kettle black....
i knew it wasn't going to take you long to add your two cents in.

already have d's puto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 9 2008, 03:21 PM~11559375
> *look who is calling the kettle black....
> i knew it wasn't going to take you long to add your two cents in.
> 
> ...


what a waste. 


and what you mean.. didnt you hear? guess not.. i'd tell you..but naw, i'll let it be a suprise.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 01:30 PM~11559456
> *what a waste.
> and what you mean..  didnt you hear?  guess not.. i'd tell you..but naw, i'll let it be a suprise..  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 01:30 PM~11559456
> *what a waste.
> and what you mean..  didnt you hear?  guess not.. i'd tell you..but naw, i'll let it be a suprise..  :biggrin:
> *



You just saved a bunch of money by switching to Geico? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 01:30 PM~11559456
> *what a waste.
> and what you mean..  didnt you hear?  guess not.. i'd tell you..but naw, i'll let it be a suprise..  :biggrin:
> *


what did joey do? get arrested again?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2008, 03:13 PM~11559299
> *:nosad:
> 
> no use now, cause the Roadstars are already gone
> *


I HAVE SOME CENTER GOLD'S I'LL TRADE YOU....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 02:43 PM~11559037
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


OLD'S........... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 02:43 PM~11559037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FROM A 2DR OR 4DR?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Sep 9 2008, 02:36 PM~11560042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 9 2008, 04:44 PM~11560095
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angry: 

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 9 2008, 03:38 PM~11559544
> *what did joey do? get arrested again?
> *


naw,he only gets drunk and cries and hugs a cop when a local team wins..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Sep 9 2008, 01:53 PM~11559131
> *DESERT DREAMS PICNIC AT BEAR CREEK  PARK ON SUNDAY
> SOMEONE SEND ME THE FUKIN FLYER!
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 9 2008, 04:07 PM~11560715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Picnic aint gon be too nice if dat dam ike come anywhere close.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2008, 04:23 PM~11560844
> *Picnic aint gon be too nice if dat dam ike come anywhere close.....
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2008, 06:23 PM~11560844
> *Picnic aint gon be too nice if dat dam ike come anywhere close.....
> *


they soo coo ****** though.. hope sun comes out for em that day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

think i made em cry.. :dunno: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=429440&st=20


----------



## tooly (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 06:36 PM~11560909
> *think i made em cry.. :dunno:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=429440&st=20
> *



:no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tooly_@Sep 9 2008, 06:45 PM~11560967
> *:no:
> *


he stalkin me now too 



hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## tooly (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 06:49 PM~11560998
> *he stalkin me now too
> hno:
> *


It's all good, I'm done!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I went to Northern tool on Belfort today to buy some parts for work. Some fucking crack head tried to break in my company truck. I asked the manager if they had cameras and he said we do but we can only show the tapes to HPD. SInce I needed a report for work anyway I waited for HPD, When the cop got there he said "we're here about 3 times a week and northern tool won't cooperate and let us view thier tape". :uh: 
SO for anyone who shops at NORTHERN TOOL watch your shit because the manager will say too bad if your shit gets broken into.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 9 2008, 05:58 PM~11561076
> *I went to Northern tool on Belfort today to buy some parts for work. Some fucking crack head tried to break in my company truck. I asked the manager if they had cameras and he said we do but we can only show the tapes to HPD. SInce I needed a report for work anyway I waited for HPD, When the cop got there he said "we're here about 3 times a week and northern tool won't cooperate and let us view thier tape".  :uh:
> SO for anyone who shops at NORTHERN TOOL watch your shit because the manager will say too bad if your shit gets broken into.
> *


sounds like there in on it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 9 2008, 04:58 PM~11561076
> *I went to Northern tool on Belfort today to buy some parts for work. Some fucking crack head tried to break in my company truck. I asked the manager if they had cameras and he said we do but we can only show the tapes to HPD. SInce I needed a report for work anyway I waited for HPD, When the cop got there he said "we're here about 3 times a week and northern tool won't cooperate and let us view thier tape".  :uh:
> SO for anyone who shops at NORTHERN TOOL watch your shit because the manager will say too bad if your shit gets broken into.
> *


i say we roll tomorrow and wait for somebody to break in and kick some ass...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

H-BOMBS!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 9 2008, 06:58 PM~11561076
> *I went to Northern tool on Belfort today to buy some parts for work. Some fucking crack head tried to break in my company truck. I asked the manager if they had cameras and he said we do but we can only show the tapes to HPD. SInce I needed a report for work anyway I waited for HPD, When the cop got there he said "we're here about 3 times a week and northern tool won't cooperate and let us view thier tape".  :uh:
> SO for anyone who shops at NORTHERN TOOL watch your shit because the manager will say too bad if your shit gets broken into.
> *


mest up


coca pearl prolly lookin for parts for his Project:international rusting


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

All I GOT TO SAY IS FUCK IKE!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 9 2008, 07:00 PM~11561093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

just like Tina said.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 05:12 PM~11561171
> *:0
> 
> slow down there fool.. tomorrow wed.. some of us have JOBS..  maybe saturday?
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DAMN TRANNIES


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 9 2008, 06:59 PM~11561087
> *sounds like there in on it
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 07:17 PM~11561211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: no wonder theres dents and rust spots on my hood :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 07:01 PM~11561102
> *mest up
> coca pearl prolly lookin for parts for his Project:international rusting
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 07:17 PM~11561211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HTTP://WWW.THEBEAT713.COM

With D.J. Xscape from Califas!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 9 2008, 05:00 PM~11561093
> *i say we roll tomorrow and wait for somebody to break in and kick some ass...
> *


Smart man.......playas think alike !!!


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 07:00 PM~11561096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any other BOMBS going to hit this show?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mypo54_@Sep 9 2008, 06:53 PM~11562126
> *Any other BOMBS going to hit this show?
> *


nice bomb in the avi.......looks like hbombs gettin nice n strong


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2008, 06:22 PM~11561832
> *Smart man.......playas think alike !!!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 9 2008, 04:58 PM~11561076
> *I went to Northern tool on Belfort today to buy some parts for work. Some fucking crack head tried to break in my company truck. I asked the manager if they had cameras and he said we do but we can only show the tapes to HPD. SInce I needed a report for work anyway I waited for HPD, When the cop got there he said "we're here about 3 times a week and northern tool won't cooperate and let us view thier tape".  :uh:
> SO for anyone who shops at NORTHERN TOOL watch your shit because the manager will say too bad if your shit gets broken into.
> *


that sucks i go there alot too. guess i stick to the one on 59 and airport


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

We are again making extended skirts for 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwoods. Please send send us a message for pricing.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 9 2008, 04:07 PM~11560715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thought it was on the 21st.... :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

keep an eye out homies for purple stuff it was stolen last week! :biggrin: let me know if ya see it, it's missing in action.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 8 2008, 09:29 PM~11553496
> *MAN WANTS TO TALK PHONE SEX WITH DEVIOUS.......... :0
> *


probably asked him if he was "HOT"..HAHAHAH


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 06:17 PM~11561211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2008, 05:36 PM~11560909
> *think i made em cry.. :dunno:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=429440&st=20
> *


Internet bully! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 06:17 PM~11561211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 05:17 PM~11561211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holly shit no plis no :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats a sin :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 9 2008, 04:32 PM~11560888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2008, 06:56 AM~11565612
> *GRoUPIE
> *


Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2008, 08:13 AM~11565652
> *Lol!
> *


Pinche raza forgot to learn Ingles Sin Barreras :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2008, 07:53 AM~11565599
> *holly shit no plis no  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats a sin  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2008, 08:13 AM~11565652
> *Lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 06:39 AM~11565718
> *Pinche raza forgot to learn Ingles Sin Barreras  :nosad:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2008, 09:22 AM~11565864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here streetshow beetch, para que ya dejas de chingar :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 07:38 AM~11565912
> *here streetshow beetch, para que ya dejas de chingar  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 10 2008, 01:32 AM~11564882
> *probably asked him if he was "HOT"..HAHAHAH
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2008, 09:43 AM~11565929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 08:08 AM~11566049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2008, 10:17 AM~11566101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 10:26 AM~11566158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN WILL IT BE OUT IN STORES...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 10 2008, 10:28 AM~11566173
> *WHEN WILL IT BE OUT IN STORES...
> *


That soft paisa been in stores.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 10:31 AM~11566192
> *That soft paisa been in stores.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 10 2008, 08:26 AM~11566158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT USE MY HOBBY TO GET FAME :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2008, 10:43 AM~11566286
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 

WHAT BY SOFTEN UP CLOTHES????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

what up putos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2008, 10:43 AM~11566286
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


Papa: Aver, como le vas a poner a el mocoso?
Mama: Pues me gusta como queda la ropa con Downy...
Papa:  Downy?
Mama: Si
Papa: :ugh: esta bien...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ike's forecasted wind speed for this coming weekend.

http://houstonhidefromthewind.org/

Move your mouse over the area.

<---- 50mph!

edit: pela vergas, it's all 50mph in houston and surrounding areas. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 10 2008, 08:51 AM~11566333
> *what up putos
> *


Sup neegah...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2008, 07:57 AM~11565781
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 10 2008, 08:38 AM~11565912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2008, 11:43 AM~11566707
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caveydd81_@Sep 9 2008, 05:03 PM~11561118
> *All I GOT TO SAY IS FUCK  IKE!!!!
> *


so rain or shine?? weather looking like 60% for sunday..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 10 2008, 10:18 AM~11566933
> *so rain or shine??  weather looking like 60% for sunday..
> *


Getcha raincoats ready!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 08:51 AM~11566337
> *Papa:  Aver, como le vas a poner a el mocoso?
> Mama:  Pues me gusta como queda la ropa con Downy...
> Papa:    Downy?
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 10:26 AM~11566158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2008, 10:52 AM~11566749
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2008, 12:37 PM~11567074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/835457998.html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 01:34 PM~11567463
> *http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/835457998.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 01:34 PM~11567463
> *http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/835457998.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OFRzjl7XYas&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 11:50 AM~11567630
> *OFRzjl7XYas&hl=en&fs=1
> *


stop!
its da muthafkin 

re posssssssssssssssst!



:uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea i beat you to it a long time ago.


i like the beat juggling..
always been a fan of scratching.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 02:33 PM~11568013
> *yea i beat you to it a long time ago.
> i like the beat juggling..
> always been a fan of scratching.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 10 2008, 12:34 PM~11568028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn stereotypes.. :angry:


poor kid could catch a watermelon before he could read..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 10 2008, 02:34 PM~11568028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He already looks pissed since they dressed him like a white kid. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 02:46 PM~11568157
> *He already looks pissed since they dressed him like a white kid.  :angry:
> *


PUT A DAMN RUGBY SHIRT ON HIM IN 90 DEGREE HEAT....... :burn: :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i just got a mental picture of that melon mashin him in the head..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 03:56 PM~11568752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WEATHER MAN BE BULLSHITIN. IKE AIN'T GON DO SHIT........ :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 01:46 PM~11568157
> *He already looks pissed since they dressed him like a white kid.  :angry:
> *


I knew something didnt look right....his pants should be hanging under his ass with his Transformer underoos showing. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 10 2008, 04:40 PM~11569084
> *I knew something didnt look right....his pants should be hanging under his ass with his Transformer underoos showing. :uh:
> *


like a real g


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 03:43 PM~11568650
> *i just got a mental picture of that melon mashin him in the head..
> *


you just getting hungry.. and watermelon on your mind.. :uh: 



all b/s aside.. thats some good stuff just out of ice on a hot ass day..  fk the stereotypes.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2008, 03:03 PM~11569233
> *you just getting hungry.. and watermelon on your mind..  :uh:
> all b/s aside.. thats some good stuff just out of ice on a hot ass day..      fk the stereotypes.
> *


:yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2008, 01:34 PM~11567463
> *http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/835457998.html
> *


foo said blue oyster :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

mandatory evacuation for us down this way


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2008, 06:34 PM~11569933
> *mandatory evacuation for us down this way
> *


 :werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ike is fuckin up my plans


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 07:26 PM~11570333
> *ike is fuckin up my plans
> *


x2 and my plans were bigger then your plans :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2008, 07:41 PM~11570512
> *x2  and my plans were bigger then your plans    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 10 2008, 07:48 PM~11570589
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

City of Pasadena prepares for Hurricane Ike
The city of Pasadena’s Office of Emergency Management is closely monitoring Hurricane Ike and urges residents to be prepared for the impact of this storm. As of 4 p.m., the National Weather Service has issued a Hurricane Watch for most of the Texas coast, and projections indicate a landfall near Matagorda County and the northern portion of Matagorda Bay. The onset of sustained tropical storm force winds (39 mph) on the coast is projected to occur on or about Friday, Sept. 12, around 8-10 a.m.

Emergency Management Coordinator Robert Hemminger said the City of Pasadena is preparing for the effects of a Category 1 hurricane strike, including 10” to 12" of rain and localized street flooding. 

The City is currently focusing preparations on a landfall timeline that would have tropical storm force winds reaching the Pasadena area between 10:00 a.m. and 12:00 noon on Friday, Sept. 12. The duration of these winds and heavy rainfall have the potential to last up to 34 hours, and could result in power outages throughout the city and potentially large amounts of debris on public roadways. 

Pasadena Mayor Johnny Isbell stressed the highest priorities for residents and city employees should be awareness and preparation, due to the storm's possible strength at landfall and the unpredictable track the hurricane has shown so far. 

"Those who live along the Gulf Coast know the power these storms possess, and we must remain on watch should the need arise for a further state of readiness," Isbell said. "I would ask all of our residents to make reasonable preparations for Hurricane Ike now while we have ample time, as we at the city are doing."

The mayor also reminded Pasadenans to take standard severe weather precautions, including boarding up windows and securing debris or other items on their property, like patio furniture and garbage cans, which could become projectiles in these winds. He also suggested that everyone have an emergency supply kit on hand, containing food, water, cash, necessary prescriptions or medications, as well as an established emergency plan for their family. 

Residents who experience water in their houses should avoid using electronics, and anyone who is driving should turn around if they come across high water in the road. 

Hemminger said at this time, the city of Pasadena is not going to issue evacuation orders for Hurricane Ike, but may issue voluntary evacuation orders tomorrow for the El Jardin subdivision and other low lying areas. 

Citizens who are concerned that their residence may flood or be unable to withstand the anticipated winds should consider self-evacuating to an area of safety. 

At this time, the city is operating under normal business conditions; however, the tonight’s Meet the Mayor program, as well as the Rusk Open House scheduled for Friday and the Madison Jobe Senior Center dance set for Tuesday, have been canceled. 

For updates about Hurricane Ike and the impact it will have on the Pasadena area, residents can call the city’s automated public information line at (713) 475-7000, or (713) 475-7012 for Spanish, or visit http://ike.pasadenatexas.net/.



fk ptown..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

GONNA FLOOD IF NETHIN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11569933
> *mandatory evacuation for us down this way
> *


be safe...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

in all seriousness.. ya'll ****** be careful.. 



:ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2008, 08:40 PM~11571066
> *be safe...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 05:26 PM~11570333
> *ike is fuckin up my plans
> *


FUCK A ***** NAMED IKE.............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck it.. ike will sure help me get some work done.. im a sit my ass in the garage and sand..

wet sand in the rain..


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNHCjN5eFLo houston rappers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

hey homie, im here in victoria and im heading out tomorrow after work. they sayin itws goin to b rough here so im heading to austin fr the show


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2+Sep 10 2008, 07:20 PM~11571452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2008, 07:19 PM~11571439
> *fuck it.. ike will sure help me get some work done.. im a sit my ass in the garage and sand..
> 
> wet sand in the rain..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 09:35 PM~11571618
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 



check cleared


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 9 2008, 02:36 PM~11558970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 10 2008, 06:34 PM~11569933
> *mandatory evacuation for us down this way
> *


 :angel: BE SAFE HOMIE AND THE FAMILY..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0 listo para la fuga tony :werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2008, 06:53 PM~11571192
> *in all seriousness..  ya'll ****** be careful..
> :ugh:
> *


i need to go buy some meat incase lose power i can fire up the grill.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 08:42 PM~11572483
> *i need to go buy some meat incase lose power i can fire up the grill.
> *


guess i know where ill be going for some grillin this weekend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 10:42 PM~11572483
> *i need to go buy some meat incase lose power i can fire up the grill.
> *


imma stop and buy beer tomorrow, just in case..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2008, 09:32 PM~11573139
> *imma stop and buy beer tomorrow,  just in case..
> *


i dont need to buy that, i keep that in the fridge..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 11:50 PM~11573327
> *i dont need to buy that, i keep that in the fridge..
> *


 :uh: but i buy the good stuff, not that aqua fina lite you drink.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2008, 10:42 PM~11572483
> *i need to go buy some meat incase lose power i can fire up the grill.
> *


TIME......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2008, 07:53 PM~11571192
> *in all seriousness..  ya'll ****** be careful..
> :ugh:
> *


X2

Hope everyone makes it out and back ok.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 10 2008, 10:41 PM~11572478
> *:0  listo para la fuga tony :werd:
> *


maybe!!! I NEEDED TO LEAVE TOWN ANYWAY, TIME FOR A ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 11 2008, 05:59 AM~11574397
> *X2
> 
> Hope everyone makes it out and back ok.
> *


o' concerned for peoples safety actin ass *****


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HOPE EVERYONE AND THEIR FAMILIES MAKE IT SAFELY THROUGH THIS STORM....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

county has asked those not ordered to evacuate, to "shelter in place" friday.. woo hoo... no work.. 3 day weekend.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 06:49 AM~11574783
> *county has asked those not ordered to evacuate, to "shelter in place"  friday..  woo hoo...  no work.. 3 day weekend.
> *


do u have a tranny ready for those 3 day s :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Aight so who's having the hurricane party.......besiides deezz nuutzz.............???????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 11 2008, 09:19 AM~11574935
> *do u have a tranny ready for those 3 day s :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 09:51 AM~11575065
> *Aight so who's having the hurricane party.......besiides deezz nuutzz.............???????
> *


GOING TO ONE IN DALLAS....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 06:49 AM~11574783
> *county has asked those not ordered to evacuate, to "shelter in place"  friday..  woo hoo...  no work.. 3 day weekend.
> *


the couple of gansta points u had just dropped :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 07:51 AM~11575065
> *Aight so who's having the hurricane party.......besiides deezz nuutzz.............???????
> *


THE COLORADO BAR AND GRILL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 11 2008, 10:48 AM~11575485
> *THE COLORADO BAR AND GRILL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

ooo shit its coming for us :angry: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: im getting the fuck out of texas city for my club and friends out there that wood like to call me i got my cell 832-359-1300 

man o man this is some shit 


james a.k.a big texas a.k.a texas city boy a.k.a king james 


im out :biggrin: :biggrin: and all i got is my NUTS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




ill see you when i see you ill be on some time this week or weekend :uh: 
have fun this weekend for me i will not get to go now  :rant: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im goin to walmart buying batteries beer and meat. and condoms


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Puro pinche pedo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 11:28 AM~11575704
> *im goin to walmart buying batteries beer and meat.  and condoms
> *


x2 minus the condoms.. i smash hoes raw.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Sep 11 2008, 09:13 AM~11575623
> *ooo shit its coming for us  :angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: im getting the fuck out of texas city for my club and friends out there that wood like to call me i got my cell 832-359-1300
> 
> man o man this is some shit
> ...


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 11 2008, 09:28 AM~11575704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo dick gon fall off


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 09:28 AM~11575704
> *im goin to walmart buying batteries beer and meat.  and condoms
> *


Drive thru liqour store down the street makes gettin all that shit easier....fruity drinks n condoms.....wait I don't use them either.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 11:46 AM~11575829
> *x2  minus the condoms..  i smash hoes raw.
> *


MAN GONE SMASH ON RAW MEAT B4 PUTTING ON GRILL........ :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 11:57 AM~11575916
> *Drive thru liqour store down the street makes gettin all that shit easier....fruity drinks n condoms.....wait I don't use them either.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 09:46 AM~11575829
> *x2  minus the condoms..  i smash hoes raw.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

fkn ghost town in freeport...got held up so maybe tomorrow will leave. police be trippin on a nee gah ridin a 63 talkin bout get out of here :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 10:20 AM~11576099
> *fkn ghost town in freeport...got held up so maybe tomorrow will leave. police be trippin on a nee gah ridin a 63 talkin bout get out of here :uh:
> *


Come park it my gitrage...it'll be just fine there...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 12:20 PM~11576099
> *fkn ghost town in freeport...got held up so maybe tomorrow will leave. police be trippin on a nee gah ridin a 63 talkin bout get out of here :uh:
> *


"He who is humble is confident and wise. He who brags is insecure and lacking."
- Lisa Edmondson


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11576186
> *"He who is humble is confident and wise. He who brags is insecure and lacking."
> - Lisa Edmondson
> *


got that quote from kita big UCE 

and if you are telling me that im braggin then i apologize to offend you when that is my only means of transportation and trust me a car with no AC and cig lighter not working so cant charge cell phone is nothing to brag about when huricane comin at you and you are under mandatory evac..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 10:30 AM~11576201
> *got that quote from kita big UCE
> 
> and if you are telling me that im braggin then i apologize to offend you when that is my only means of transportation and trust me a car with no AC and cig lighter not working so cant charge cell phone is nothing to brag about when huricane comin at you and you are under mandatory evac..
> *


Fuck dat...I'd give up al the cigarrete lighters and ac in my cars to own a non ac 63 drop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 12:37 PM~11576285
> *Fuck dat...I'd give up al the cigarrete lighters and ac in my cars to own a non ac 63 drop!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 12:37 PM~11576285
> *Fuck dat...I'd give up al the cigarrete lighters and ac in my cars to own a non ac 63 drop!!!!!!!!!
> *


its been a hassle homie, even tho they work great but just the tought of depending on a classic to get you to safety is not a good feeling. a classic is something you need respect cuz everyday new problems pop up due to it being 40+ years old unlike a newer car who has fresh wires, etc... sucks when you aint got no AC and it starts to rain and have to have the windows up and all windows are foged up or you are dehydrating cus of no ac and nothing but heat commin in from engine compartment.

damn should of bought that caddy from last minute so i could of rode in style... :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 11 2008, 12:44 PM~11576341
> *X2 :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


you in dallas yet homie? party it up for me :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 12:45 PM~11576354
> *you in dallas yet homie? party it up for me :biggrin:
> *


LEAVING SOMETIME 2MORROW NOT SURE WHEN........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 10:45 AM~11576348
> *its been a hassle homie, even tho they work great but just the tought of depending on a classic to get you to safety is not a good feeling. a classic is something you need respect cuz everyday new problems pop up due to it being 40+ years old unlike a newer car who has fresh wires, etc... sucks when you aint got no AC and it starts to rain and have to have the windows up and all windows are foged up or you are dehydrating cus of no ac and nothing but heat commin in from engine compartment.
> 
> damn should of bought that caddy from last minute so i could of rode in style... :angry:
> *


Yea I feel ya...dats y I don't plan on having anything classical anytimeeeeeeeee soon had a 73 pontiac catalina 2door and dat was bad enough for me think I replaced everything but the dam motor on it ........but still u get to evacuate in style!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

work called..said 'im off til monday.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 12:58 PM~11576439
> *Yea I feel ya...dats y I don't plan on having anything classical anytimeeeeeeeee soon had a 73 pontiac catalina 2door and dat was bad enough for me think I replaced everything but the dam motor on it ........but still u get to evacuate in style!!!!!! Lol
> *


HA! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 12:45 PM~11576348
> *its been a hassle homie, even tho they work great but just the tought of depending on a classic to get you to safety is not a good feeling. a classic is something you need respect cuz everyday new problems pop up due to it being 40+ years old unlike a newer car who has fresh wires, etc... sucks when you aint got no AC and it starts to rain and have to have the windows up and all windows are foged up or you are dehydrating cus of no ac and nothing but heat commin in from engine compartment.
> 
> damn should of bought that caddy from last minute so i could of rode in style... :angry:
> *


no a/c? no defrost? heat from engine? what a bucket.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 12:30 PM~11576201
> *got that quote from kita big UCE
> 
> and if you are telling me that im braggin then i apologize to offend you when that is my only means of transportation and trust me a car with no AC and cig lighter not working so cant charge cell phone is nothing to brag about when huricane comin at you and you are under mandatory evac..
> *


Back in my young days that was known as being poor and part of life.  

We didn't even have cellphones, just used sign language "the finger" when someone cuts you off.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 01:03 PM~11576479
> *no a/c?  no defrost?  heat from engine?    what a bucket.
> *


AND YOU CALL THAT SHIT YOU HAVE WHAT........ :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 01:03 PM~11576479
> *no a/c?  no defrost?  heat from engine?    what a bucket.
> *


yea no shit huh? :tears: 

but hey cant complain atleast it gets me around... but hey could be worst, could have all that working and have it parked in nanas garage and sit in it and dream of cruisin it. :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 01:05 PM~11576497
> *Back in my young days that was known as being poor and part of life.
> 
> We didn't even have cellphones, just used sign language "the finger" when someone cuts you off.
> *


pO' Folkz


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11576630
> *yea no shit huh? :tears:
> 
> but hey cant complain atleast it gets me around... but hey could be worst, could have all that working and have it parked in nanas garage and sit in it and dream of cruisin it. :cheesy:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 01:24 PM~11576639
> *pO' Folkz
> *


yeah my daddy didn't get me any loans for droptops :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 11 2008, 10:58 AM~11576440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one cares bout your 1940 stories either :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 01:31 PM~11576691
> *yeah my daddy didn't get me any loans for droptops  :tears:
> *


wat can i say i am blessed with a loving family who supports each other.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 01:24 PM~11576639
> *pO' Folkz
> *


I'M PO BUILDING RUSTY 4X4, BUT GOING TO RUN LIKE A CHAMP WITH CHROMED OUT 350 BORED .30............. :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

job sent me home, paid for the day, and paid for tomorrow  

aint going nowhere, just going to kick it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 12:23 PM~11576630
> *yea no shit huh? :tears:
> 
> but hey cant complain atleast it gets me around... but hey could be worst, could have all that working and have it parked in nanas garage and sit in it and dream of cruisin it. :cheesy:
> *


ownage to the fullest!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2008, 11:48 AM~11576801
> *job sent me home, paid for the day, and paid for tomorrow
> 
> aint going nowhere, just going to kick it
> *


u boarded up windows?? just left my parents house..boarded theres..


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 01:05 PM~11576497
> *Back in my young days that was known as being poor and part of life.
> 
> We didn't even have cellphones, just used sign language "the finger" when someone cuts you off.
> *


 :uh: thought back in the days you would throw rocks or spears indio chichimeca? :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 11 2008, 01:53 PM~11576836
> *ownage to the fullest!
> *


 :cheesy: cant be mad at him, atleast he will be dreamin with cold AC :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 01:56 PM~11576858
> *:cheesy: cant be mad at him, atleast he will be dreamin with cold AC  :0
> *


BUT TRUE STATEMENT........ :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 12:54 PM~11576843
> *u boarded up windows?? just left my parents house..boarded theres..
> *


to much work...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. one of those bicycle wets that sell raspas and shit, just got hit by a truck and the truck burned out.. called 911, and tried to see what i could do.. he didn't even make it for ambulance to show up.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 02:34 PM~11577146
> *mayne..    one of those bicycle wets that sell raspas and shit, just got hit by a truck and the truck burned out..  called 911, and tried to see what i could do..  he didn't even make it for ambulance to show up.
> *


 :0 r.i.p. mr wetbackworkinghardforhisfamilyanda6packoldstyle!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 02:34 PM~11577146
> *mayne..    one of those bicycle wets that sell raspas and shit, just got hit by a truck and the truck burned out..  called 911, and tried to see what i could do..  he didn't even make it for ambulance to show up.
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:40 PM~11577188
> *R.I.P.
> *


wheww! thought it might have been you! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Sep 11 2008, 01:05 PM~11576499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you need to worry about is not showing up with those half ass buckets of yours.. like your ls, that didnt have brakes that one day.. good thing it had fat donut tires just hit a curb and stop the car huh? and that mother fucker leaking gas, your whole reason gas prices so high bitch. ***** said "imma put a jug underneath and recycle the gas that spills"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 01:40 PM~11576749
> *wat can i say i am blessed with a loving family who supports each other.
> *


My family gives support when time of need but would rather see us strive on our on for better stuff in life without asking for handouts. I asked my Dad for a loan years ago, he said "If you can't afford it on your own, you don't need it."


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 02:39 PM~11577183
> *:0 r.i.p. mr wetbackworkinghardforhisfamilyanda6packoldstyle!
> *


no joke though.. see em pounding away on them big ass trikes in the heat.. for chump change.. and still happy as a mother fucker just to have a job. gotta respect a ***** that works that hard.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:42 PM~11577205
> *My family gives support when time of need but would rather see us strive on our on for better stuff in life without asking for handouts.  I asked my Dad for a loan years ago, he said "If you can't afford it on your own, you don't need it."
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11576630
> *yea no shit huh? :tears:
> 
> but hey cant complain atleast it gets me around... but hey could be worst, could have all that working and have it parked in nanas garage and sit in it and dream of cruisin it. :cheesy:
> *


shiiiaat, nana don't even have a garage. LOL that's how they do it in the hood! LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:42 PM~11577205
> *My family gives support when time of need but would rather see us strive on our on for better stuff in life without asking for handouts.  I asked my Dad for a loan years ago, he said "If you can't afford it on your own, you don't need it."
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 02:43 PM~11577211
> *no joke though.. see em pounding away on them big ass trikes in the heat..    for chump change.. and still happy as a mother fucker just to have a job.  gotta respect a ***** that works that hard.
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 01:56 PM~11576856
> *:uh: thought back in the days you would throw rocks or spears indio chichimeca? :dunno:
> *


Nah I was laying some Mazteca in your rucas chaunch. :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 02:43 PM~11577211
> *no joke though.. see em pounding away on them big ass trikes in the heat..    for chump change.. and still happy as a mother fucker just to have a job.  gotta respect a ***** that works that hard.
> *


i always will homie! cant ever forget what my parents had to do to give us a life on this side. dad doing piscas where ever he could go. leaving months at a time. moms having to clean and take care of other peoples children leaving us with other people to care for her own.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 02:41 PM~11577200
> *know you aint jumpin in on the bucket conversation  rusty
> so much you know *****..  garage fell down long time ago.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 01:54 PM~11576843
> *u boarded up windows?? just left my parents house..boarded theres..
> *


fuck that shit, house is fully insured.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:42 PM~11577205
> *My family gives support when time of need but would rather see us strive on our on for better stuff in life without asking for handouts.  I asked my Dad for a loan years ago, he said "If you can't afford it on your own, you don't need it."
> *


Thats fine but funny how you want speak on something you know nothing of. Yes my dad loaned me the money before car sold and plans where to sell black one but money that was suppose to come came by sooner than expected and paid off so kept both. bought another rag with my own money so now black 63 and vert are up for sale so i can finish new project. I had already forgot bout vert but he was one who insisted in getting it since i gave up my life so i could move back down and take care of my mom. we back each other whenever and forever.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:45 PM~11577227
> *Nah I was laying some Manteca in your rucas chaunch.  :biggrin:
> *


fixed/ :0 its her birthday too!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 02:46 PM~11577230
> *i always will homie! cant ever forget what my parents had to do to give us a life on this side. dad doing piscas where ever he could go. leaving months at a time. moms having to clean and take care of other peoples children leaving us with other people to care for her own.
> *


when did you move to houston puto?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 02:47 PM~11577236
> *Thats fine but funny how you want speak on something you know nothing of. Yes my dad loaned me the money before car sold and plans where to sell black one but money that was suppose to come came by sooner than expected and paid off so kept both. bought another rag with my own money so now black 63 and vert are up for sale so i can finish new project. I had already forgot bout vert but he was one who insisted in getting it since i gave up my life so i could move back down and take care of my mom. we back each other whenever and forever.
> *


Hold up son, i didn't ask for a life story. You said your family supported you, i said mine also but without giving me handouts. Is there a problem?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:47 PM~11577239
> *when did you move to houston puto?
> *


when did you move back to northern illinois? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 02:47 PM~11577238
> *fixed/  :0 its her birthday too!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11577257
> *when did you move back to northern illinois? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:49 PM~11577248
> *Hold up son, i didn't ask for a life story.  You said your family supported you, i said mine also but without giving me handouts.  Is there a problem?
> *


no problem and didnt even care to explain but since you insisted in puttin peoples business out there jus tought i would correct story.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11577261
> *:biggrin:
> *


no ones posted up anything overthere for over an hour! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Sep 11 2008, 02:47 PM~11577236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 12:46 PM~11577232
> *fuck that shit, house is fully insured.
> *


SORRY MY PARENTS CANT AFFORD INSURANCE ON THERE 145,000 DOLLAR HOUSE..  ..BUT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE..BETTER BE SAFE THEN SORRY..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 02:51 PM~11577263
> *no problem and didnt even care to explain but since you insisted in puttin peoples business out there jus tought i would correct story.
> *


I didn't put it out there nor care about your business. There was not even any story you had to correct. Your comadres talk, I just listen. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 02:52 PM~11577274
> *SORRY MY PARENTS CANT AFFORD INSURANCE ON THERE 145,000 DOLLAR HOUSE..  ..BUT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE..BETTER BE SAFE THEN SORRY..
> *


To tell you the truth, my lazy ass got up today and was about to hit up Loew's but said fuck that shit. It's too hot.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 02:54 PM~11577282
> *I didn't put it out there nor care about your business.  There was not even any story you had to correct.  Your comadres talk, I just listen.  :biggrin:
> *


yup realized that. funny i only told 2 people bout that. guess shows who your real friends are.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 02:56 PM~11577296
> *yup realized that. funny i only told 2 people bout that. guess shows who your real friends are.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I learned a long time ago you don't tell people shit. LMAO!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11577291
> *To tell you the truth, my lazy ass got up today and was about to hit up Loew's but said fuck that shit.  It's too hot.
> *


tell me about it..hanging plywood on a two story house was a bitch.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 02:57 PM~11577305
> *tell me about it..hanging plywood on a two story house was a bitch.. :angry:
> *


and that amigo is why i said fuck that shit. LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 12:56 PM~11577296
> *yup realized that. funny i only told 2 people bout that. guess shows who your real friends are.*


no such thing ..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 02:58 PM~11577312
> *no such thing ..
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 02:58 PM~11577312
> *no such thing ..
> *


  did you find a bumper kit yet?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 12:58 PM~11577311
> *and that amigo is why i said fuck that shit.  LOL
> *


after i finished walked upfront of the house..some dude stops his truck and ask me how much i charge to do his house..i said Bitch..this my mommas house!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 12:59 PM~11577320
> * did you find a bumper kit yet?
> *


no such luck...hit me up if u find one..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 03:02 PM~11577336
> *no such luck...hit me up if u find one..
> *


got one, was suppose to pick it up but due to everyone evac. didnt get chance


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 03:01 PM~11577328
> *after i finished walked upfront of the house..some dude stops his truck  and ask me how much i charge to do his house..i said Bitch..this my mommas house!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


next house i get is going to be a single story. I've slipped on the stairs several times and gravity don't help when your fatass is going all the way down.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 01:03 PM~11577349
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> next house i get is going to be a single story.  I've slipped on the stairs several times and gravity don't help when your fatass is going all the way down.
> *


before i moved out of my parents house i fell bout 10 times down there stairs..face first,sliding on my knees..backwards... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 03:05 PM~11577372
> *before i moved out of my parents house i fell bout 10 times down there stairs..face first,sliding on my knees..backwards... :angry:
> *


Last time I slipped my wife asked me "did you just fall down the stairs?" :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 12:47 PM~11577236
> *Thats fine but funny how you want speak on something you know nothing of. Yes my dad loaned me the money before car sold and plans where to sell black one but money that was suppose to come came by sooner than expected and paid off so kept both. bought another rag with my own money so now black 63 and vert are up for sale so i can finish new project. I had already forgot bout vert but he was one who insisted in getting it since i gave up my life so i could move back down and take care of my mom. we back each other whenever and forever.
> *


Djlatin don't know nuttin bout dat homie...he got his head so far up them white folks ass he done forgot bout la raza n shit......might fuck around n change his name to a more caucasian type name......even got all them hot rods n shit....wish we could all be like that but not all of us had them nice pair of aces dealt ya mean son


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:06 PM~11577384
> *Last time I slipped my wife asked me "did you just fall down the stairs?"  :twak:
> *


wahahahaha!! my wife would have gotten a "fuck you think you stupid c***?" :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 03:07 PM~11577385
> *Djlatin don't know nuttin bout dat homie...he got his head so far up them white folks ass he done forgot bout la raza n shit......might fuck around n change his name to a more caucasian type name......even got all them hot rods n shit....wish we could all be like that but not all of us had them nice pair of aces dealt ya mean son
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah, ernest knows i'm just fkn with him, we're cool. you on the otherhand one armed paperweight boxer, is your shit out the paintshop yet? :biggrin: spending more time in that motherfucker than mazteca did getting fucked up. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 03:07 PM~11577389
> *wahahahaha!! my wife would have gotten a "fuck you think you stupid c***?" :angry:
> *


nah beetch, she can revoke my probation hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

here we go!!!!!!!!!!! round 3!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 03:10 PM~11577412
> *here we go!!!!!!!!!!! round 3!!!!
> *


not worth the time owning fruity drinks again.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 03:07 PM~11577385
> *Djlatin don't know nuttin bout dat homie...he got his head so far up them white folks ass he done forgot bout la raza n shit......might fuck around n change his name to a more caucasian type name......even got all them hot rods n shit....wish we could all be like that but not all of us had them nice pair of aces dealt ya mean son
> *


na cant complain in life, ive always been blessed with good jobs to handle my own and a loving fams. 2 years ago i had to give everything up to take care of my mom. fk a house, fk a car, fk a job, and fk your own life when your mother is ill. My mom is better now so i wont be here long, got few opportunitys in florida and in dallas so will be back on track in no time... :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:10 PM~11577411
> *nah beetch, she can revoke my probation  hno:
> *


 :0 thats what you get for fucking around with them 13 yr old girls! :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:09 PM~11577405
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah, ernest knows i'm just fkn with him, we're cool.  you on the otherhand one armed paperweight boxer, is your shit out the paintshop yet?  :biggrin:  spending more time in that motherfucker than mazteca did getting fucked up.  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 03:11 PM~11577423
> *na cant complain in life, ive always been blessed with good jobs to handle my own and a loving fams. 2 years ago i had to give everything up to take care of my mom. fk a house, fk a car, fk a job, and fk your own life when your mother is ill. My mom is better now so i wont be here long, got few opportunitys in florida and in dallas so will be back on track in no time...  :biggrin:
> *


Got to do what you got to do and not that many folks would do that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 03:12 PM~11577431
> *:0 thats what you get for fucking around with them 13 yr old girls! :0
> *


It wasn't me puto, it was my primo gotti that did that. can't you tell, there's like 400 lbs difference between us... :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:15 PM~11577449
> *It wasn't me puto, it was my primo gotti that did that.  can't you tell, there's like 400 lbs difference between us...  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 el comps dont like it when we clown on his umm extra baby fat he's got! :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:14 PM~11577441
> *Got to do what you got to do and not that many folks would do that.
> *


shit i still got a gold chaing she got me when i was young hangin on my wall just as a reminder of when she had no money and would find way to give me everything she could. damn that reminds me better go put that in box. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 03:16 PM~11577467
> *shit i still got a gold chaing she got me when i was young hangin on my wall just as a reminder of when she had no money and would find way to give me everything she could. damn that reminds me better go put that in box. :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 03:16 PM~11577467
> *shit i still got a gold chaing she got me when i was young hangin on my wall just as a reminder of when she had no money and would find way to give me everything she could. damn that reminds me better go put that in box. :0
> *


Yep, take care of your parents, once they're gone, they're gone. Lost my mother in '95 and wish I could have done more for her. :tears: 

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:18 PM~11577479
> *Yep, take care of your parents, once they're gone, they're gone.  Lost my mother in '95 and wish I could have done more for her.  :tears:
> 
> R.I.P.  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 03:16 PM~11577466
> *:0  :0 el comps dont like it when we clown on his umm extra baby fat he's got! :0
> *


I'm being serious. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 01:11 PM~11577423
> *na cant complain in life, ive always been blessed with good jobs to handle my own and a loving fams. 2 years ago i had to give everything up to take care of my mom. fk a house, fk a car, fk a job, and fk your own life when your mother is ill. My mom is better now so i wont be here long, got few opportunitys in florida and in dallas so will be back on track in no time...  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I feel u 100% on dat fam...my mom going in n out of chemo for the last 2 years so I'm just holdin it down for her .....and do wat I can...if she was in good medical condition then I would prolly have all my money to dump into da ride but fuck it don't shit come close to my mother.....



























Oh and yes uncle fester lac been out da paint shop for bouta month already  and fruity drinks still my drink of choice !!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Well to those of you that are going to ride the storm, be safe and for those of you heading out, also be safe. Hopefully we'll all come back after it passes to talk about sex, fat asses, stringbeans, shit, nalgas, chichis, chaunch, nana ballin' and also lowriding. :biggrin: 

I'm staying home so expect some up to the minute La Porte reports every hour!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:18 PM~11577483
> *I'm being serious.  :uh:
> *


 :0 are you calling my compadre an overweight obese husky lots of lovin fat man?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 03:21 PM~11577499
> *Yea I feel u 100% on dat fam...my mom going in n out of chemo for the last 2 years so I'm just holdin it down for her .....and do wat I can...if she was in good medical condition then I would prolly have all my money to dump into da ride but fuck it don't shit come close to my mother.....
> Oh and yes uncle fester lac been out da paint shop for bouta month already  and fruity drinks still my drink of choice !!!!
> *


updates puto!

hope your mom gets better in all seriousness.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:21 PM~11577501
> *Well to those of you that are going to ride the storm, be safe and for those of you heading out, also be safe.  Hopefully we'll all come back after it passes to talk about sex, fat asses, stringbeans, shit, nalgas, chichis, chaunch, nana ballin' and also lowriding.  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm staying home so expect some up to the minute La Porte reports every hour!
> *


good luck to all you houstonians! :0 may gawd treat you guys better then he treated los changos in new orleans! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 03:21 PM~11577503
> *:0 are you calling my compadre an overweight obese husky lots of lovin fat man?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *dj short dog*, RAGALAC, Lord Goofy

what's up short, you staying in the neighborhood? half my block already skipped out of town.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:24 PM~11577530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 03:26 PM~11577545
> *:scrutinize:
> *


wat part of ill you stay?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

So Gabe swung on through and was going to pick me up for a late night cruise but when I saw the seat in his ride I couldn't get in.










I'm not sure what he's doing inside this thing but it can't be good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 03:26 PM~11577545
> *:scrutinize:
> *


hold up fool. got a phone call from big scotty. he said that i need some cocaine and white women to distract Ike. :buttkick:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 03:27 PM~11577556
> *wat part of ill you stay?
> *


waukegan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 11 2008, 03:28 PM~11577564
> *So Gabe swung on through and was going to pick me up for a late night cruise but when I saw the seat in his ride I couldn't get in.
> 
> 
> ...


if you can't tell, i was wearing that leathered chaunch out!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 01:22 PM~11577513
> *updates puto!
> 
> hope your mom gets better in all seriousness.
> *


I will....later later...trying to get some vroom vroom under the hood....can't be stock!!! ......and I hope moma get well too.....thnks......



Fuck it ima ride it out here at the house to ant going no dam where..............might just have to tie a couple bricks to my skinny as tho..........lol


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:28 PM~11577565
> *hold up fool.  got a phone call from big scotty.  he said that i need some cocaine and white women to distract Ike.  :buttkick:
> *


is he gonna put a beat down on all the sistas? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 03:30 PM~11577583
> *is he gonna put a beat down on all the sistas? :0
> *


that dumbass called me to start another silverback topic. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 11 2008, 03:29 PM~11577577
> *I will....later later...trying to get some vroom vroom under the hood....can't be stock!!! ......and I hope moma get well too.....thnks......
> Fuck it ima ride it out here at the house to ant going no dam where..............might just have to tie a couple bricks to my skinny as tho..........lol
> *


don't forget to tie a key to your jordans. so when lightning strikes we'll all get electricity back.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:31 PM~11577593
> *that dumbass called me to start another silverback topic.  :uh:
> *


 :barf: no pics this time though! i cant take another picture of them fabby tittied silverbacks you like! :barf:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 01:31 PM~11577593
> *that dumbass called me to start another silverback topic.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 01:34 PM~11577618
> *don't forget to tie a key to your jordans.  so when lightning strikes we'll all get electricity back.
> *


Haaha .....will do!! Expensive as them hoes are they better supply the whole gulf coast wit electricity!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:28 PM~11577565
> *hold up fool.  got a phone call from big scotty.  he said that i need some cocaine and white women to distract Ike.  :buttkick:
> *


TRUE STATEMENT!!!!

MY SON SIC WILL BRING THE WHITE GIRLS......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 11 2008, 03:41 PM~11577684
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429992


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:52 PM~11577795
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429992
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 11 2008, 03:45 PM~11577720
> *TRUE STATEMENT!!!!
> 
> MY SON SIC WILL BRING THE WHITE GIRLS......
> *


Well my wife & kids left to her moms house. I'm just waiting for Cinemax to start showing some documentaries tonight. :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:57 PM~11577847
> *Well my wife & kids left to her moms house.  I'm just waiting for Cinemax to start showing some documentaries tonight.  :ugh:
> *


i like the one with the alien girls and those hotel ones! :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 11 2008, 03:58 PM~11577861
> *i like the one with the alien girls and those hotel ones! :ugh:
> *


I think I know what you are talmbouting. :ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:57 PM~11577847
> *Well my wife & kids left to her moms house.  I'm just waiting for Cinemax to start showing some documentaries tonight.  :ugh:
> *


WIFEY TOOK THE FAMILY AND LEFT YOU BEHIND......... :0 
YEP THERE IS GOING TO BE A LOT OF THEM SHOWING TONIGHT. I HAVE MOVIES READY........ :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 03:59 PM~11577869
> *I think I know what you are talmbouting.  :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 11 2008, 04:00 PM~11577888
> *WIFEY TOOK THE FAMILY AND LEFT YOU BEHIND......... :0
> YEP THERE IS GOING TO BE A LOT OF THEM SHOWING TONIGHT. I HAVE MOVIES READY........ :cheesy:
> *


orale buey, don't tell me which bitches you jerked off to, don't want to find out which of my tv'hoez cheated on me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

walmart is packed then a m/f. and there aint shit on the shelf.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Walmart by my house is closed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im thinkin on taking my truck to a parking garage so a tree doesnt fall on it...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 05:48 PM~11579289
> *im thinkin on taking my  truck to a parking garage so a tree doesnt fall on it...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2008, 04:54 PM~11579323
> *:uh:
> *


better safe than sorry.....my bad i cant fit 2 cars in my garage like some people :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 05:55 PM~11579329
> *better safe than sorry.....my bad i cant fit 2 cars in my garage like some people  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: i was moving shit just a little while ago...making room for my wifes car :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2008, 04:56 PM~11579339
> *:biggrin: i was moving shit just a little while ago...making room for my wifes car :uh:
> *


i wonder if 100 mph winds will make the trailer roll into the street?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 05:57 PM~11579344
> *i wonder if 100 mph winds will make the trailer roll into the street?
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: HOA wont like that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2008, 04:58 PM~11579347
> *:uh:  :biggrin: HOA wont like that
> *


im gonna strap it to the house :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11579344
> *i wonder if 100 mph winds will make the trailer roll into the street?
> *


120 over here :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 06:57 PM~11579344
> *i wonder if 100 mph winds will make the trailer roll into the street?
> *


how about you just attach trailer to truck, or better yet, park truck on the trailer. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Time to fire up the pit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i remembering how it was after hurricane alicia in the 80's. (ya'll young ****** prolly dont remember).. no electricity for a week.. trees down.. random debre spread out everywhere. i remember during cleanup.. they even turned mason park into a temporary trash dump. :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 04:48 PM~11579289
> *im thinkin on taking my  truck to a parking garage so a tree doesnt fall on it...
> *


my ride will be sitting in the garage too.. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

By the time winds reach the inner loop they will be 75-85mph if they stay at 100mph. Don't see much shit flying anywhere unless you leave in an open field. 

The roof at my shop might be missing and throw some parts around at best. Damage for sure but aint no 1900 hurricane. If that bitch even touches down dead on htx.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

If any of you motherfuckers loose your cable or high speed deal with it. Ill get to it when I get to it. 

And dish owners lol. 

Good luck with att servecing any residential areas till next week. Business and gov are always first in cominications as well as power.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 11 2008, 07:49 PM~11579751
> *If any of you motherfuckers loose your cable or high speed deal with it. Ill get to it when I get to it.
> 
> And dish owners lol.
> ...


hey fk you company man.. once theres power and storm gone, my dish will be back up.. for those people with comcast, they gonna have to wait for your flunkies to come clear out tree limbs from downed lines.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 07:24 PM~11579555
> *i remembering how it was after hurricane alicia in the 80's.  (ya'll young ****** prolly dont remember)..  no electricity for a week..  trees down..  random debre spread out everywhere.  i remember during cleanup..  they even turned mason park into a temporary trash dump.      :ugh:
> *


try 3 weeks. started school late and had to finish up late in the summer that year.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2008, 07:56 PM~11579829
> *try 3 weeks.  started school late and had to finish up late in the summer that year.
> *


said alicia in 80's.. not the carla in 60s.. i wasn't born yet.. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 08:00 PM~11579863
> *said alicia in 80's.. not the carla in 60s.. i wasn't born yet..  :uh:
> *


i was talking about alicia mr.ijumpedinmyditchduringaliciatopretenditwasaswimmingpool :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 06:48 PM~11579289
> *im thinkin on taking my  truck to a parking garage so a tree doesnt fall on it...
> *



can i park the mustang in its place then? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 11 2008, 08:17 PM~11580071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he'll charge you rent.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 06:52 PM~11579784
> *hey fk you company man..    once theres power and storm gone, my dish will be back up..    for those people with comcast, they gonna have to wait for your flunkies to come clear out tree limbs from downed lines.
> *


When. Your dish gets took in the first gust of wind good fkn luck. Lol

And alot of houston is underground. Cable anyway. Rest of the Ariel cable is in the loop worst case scenario the hub satelites get damaged Signal will be up within 24 hrs or so. 

Power is your main concern. Even that if Comcast has crews already set up and on call ready to respond immediatly after it clears primarilly to get cominications back up not so much the cable tv. Witch means centerpoint is even more than ready to get most you assholes power with a minimal delay. 

Give a fk bout any of that I got what I need.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I have to report to work tomorrow night before the storm and stay until the storm is over.   
City acts like you fuckers need water. :loco: :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 11 2008, 07:16 PM~11580753
> *I have to report to work tomorrow night before the storm and stay until the storm is over.
> City acts like you fuckers need water.  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 11 2008, 09:16 PM~11580753
> *I have to report to work tomorrow night before the storm and stay until the storm is over.
> City acts like you fuckers need water.  :loco:  :loco:
> *


yeah, fk water.. i'm stocked up on beer and cigs. just gotta make wing run in morning. and i'm coo


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh we gonna have plenty of water in a lil bit. More than. Enough.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 11 2008, 07:30 PM~11580930
> *Oh we gonna have plenty of water in a lil bit. More than. Enough.
> *


x2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Anyone heard from our favorite step-child, clowncakes? Its been kind of boring without him around to fuck with.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 11 2008, 07:33 PM~11580983
> *Anyone heard from our favorite step-child, clowncakes? Its been kind of boring without him around to fuck with.
> *


he on punishments from the internets :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I hope him mom didn't take away his Hanna Montana videos too. That might make him suicidal.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 11 2008, 10:24 PM~11581635
> *
> *


everyone is in off topic cabron :biggrin: just look for cheatin hoes topic. :cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 11 2008, 09:33 PM~11580983
> *Anyone heard from our favorite step-child, clowncakes? Its been kind of boring without him around to fuck with.
> *


believe he was another users alter ego.....neither of which are welcome


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

houston topic went to shit when off topic posted cheatin


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 11 2008, 10:27 PM~11581676
> *everyone is in off topic cabron :biggrin: just look for cheatin hoes topic. :cheesy:
> *


ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 11 2008, 09:17 PM~11582290
> *houston topic went to shit when off topic posted cheatin
> *


 :yes:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

whatz up jose?...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 11 2008, 09:17 PM~11582290
> *houston topic went to shit when off topic posted cheatin
> *


Neva dat...houston chismes keeps layitlow alive....plus dat cheatin topic gay.....imo....






Wonder when the last time houston chismes was on the 2nd page??????????


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 11 2008, 10:33 PM~11582467
> *whatz up jose?...
> *


chillin foo ....whats da deal???


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

chillin foo ....whats da deal???
[/quote]

waitin 4 this hurricane 2 come thu n do wat it gotz 2 do n get it over with..U?.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Cavey asked me to let everybody know that DESERT DREAMS picnic is canceled........ New date TBA...... Possibly Nov. 9th


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> chillin foo ....whats da deal???


waitin 4 this hurricane 2 come thu n do wat it gotz 2 do n get it over with..U?.......
[/quote]

same here foo got the house all borded up n shit....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2008, 10:45 PM~11582604
> *Cavey asked me to let everybody know that DESERT DREAMS picnic is canceled........ New date TBA...... Possibly Nov. 9th
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

same here..ya goin out of town?...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 11 2008, 09:47 PM~11582629
> *
> *



 x2


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 11 2008, 10:48 PM~11582635
> *same here..ya goin out of town?...
> *


nah...what bout ya??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 11 2008, 11:47 PM~11582629
> *
> *


yeah it sux but you know Slick and Cavey will do it right in Nov. :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 11 2008, 09:50 PM~11582668
> *nah...what bout ya??
> *


we gonn chill 2,hopefully it dont do no damage..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2008, 10:52 PM~11582678
> *yeah it sux but you know Slick and Cavey will do it right in Nov. :biggrin:
> *


yes sir.......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 11 2008, 10:55 PM~11582706
> *we gonn chill 2,hopefully it dont do no damage..
> *


hopefully not......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 11 2008, 07:16 PM~11580753
> *I have to report to work tomorrow night before the storm and stay until the storm is over.
> City acts like you fuckers need water.  :loco:  :loco:
> *


dont feel bad, im working tomoro like a regular day too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 11 2008, 06:23 PM~11580123
> *can i park the mustang in its place then? :biggrin:
> *


cmon with it. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 12:03 AM~11582763
> *dont feel bad, im working tomoro like a regular day too
> *


company man


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 10:26 PM~11582955
> *company man
> *


fasho


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> waitin 4 this hurricane 2 come thu n do wat it gotz 2 do n get it over with..U?.......


same here foo got the house all borded up n shit....
[/quote]
i didnt know cardboard boxes could be boarded up...


:biggrin: j/k


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

almost time.. hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2008, 10:03 PM~11582763
> *dont feel bad, im working tomoro like a regular day too
> *


X2.......well only till 12 then its time to tie my self to the floor


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 07:58 AM~11583953
> *X2.......well only till 12 then its time to tie my self to the floor
> *


might wanna strap down that week as shoulder of yours too!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 07:37 AM~11583890
> *almost time..    hno:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk all this.. tried movie 68 to a safe location. but bitch aint moved in so long battery dead.. charging now. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk'n battery..fk it.. :angry:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 07:12 AM~11584256
> *fk'n battery..fk it..    :angry:
> *



Are you moving it somewhere else or just to a safer spot around the house? Try placing the battery off the caprice on it just to start it up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 12 2008, 09:58 AM~11584523
> *Are you moving it somewhere else or just to a safer spot around the house? Try placing the battery off the caprice on it just to start it up.
> *


hood release broke on caprice :uh: fk'n bucket!! 


i was just moving it further down driveway away from trees. i'll just have neighbor help me push the bitch.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 08:06 AM~11584572
> *hood release broke on caprice  :uh:    fk'n bucket!!
> i was just moving it further down driveway away from trees.  i'll just have neighbor help me push the bitch.
> *


Pull it with the caprice :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 12 2008, 10:08 AM~11584583
> *Pull it with the caprice  :biggrin:
> *


ha.. was just lookin for tow rope.. but naw, homies coming to help push. no biggie.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I got room for ya if you need to evacuate..
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, Devious Sixty8, mac2lac


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 12 2008, 09:24 AM~11584693
> *I got room for ya if you need to evacuate..
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, Devious Sixty8, mac2lac
> *


always lookin out for me. :biggrin: 

on my way. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2008, 10:25 AM~11584704
> *always lookin out for me.  :biggrin:
> 
> on my way. LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Everyone stay safe. For those like me who stayed in H-town and for those who left!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 12 2008, 08:24 AM~11584693
> *I got room for ya if you need to evacuate..
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, Devious Sixty8, mac2lac
> *


In times of crisis ****** trying to get in to something warm....... pinche spanky..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 09:35 AM~11584773
> *:0
> *


haha! nah fk that. im staying. got off work yday at noon and we're closed today. im ready to just chill.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 09:59 AM~11584914
> *In times of crisis ****** trying to get in to something warm....... pinche spanky..
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pier at seawall blvd @ 61st is gone! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 12 2008, 11:05 AM~11584951
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=430110


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok. i'm bored now.. making cig run..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 11:28 AM~11585080
> *pier at seawall blvd @ 61st is gone!    :0
> *



not gone just on its way to houston :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 12:14 PM~11585381
> *not gone just on its way to houston  :uh:
> *


via the ship channel


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how long is power gona be out


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 12:26 PM~11585472
> *how long is power gona be out
> *


i hope not that long


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 12:26 PM~11585472
> *how long is power gona be out
> *


if ur not on a main line up to 2 weeks is what they are sayin


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

looks like its still comin straight for us, everyone be safe out there. and keep those clips loaded for the looters :0 :guns:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 12 2008, 12:36 PM~11585529
> *looks like its still comin straight for us, everyone be safe out there. and keep those clips loaded for the looters :0
> *


hope ur parts dont blow away :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 12:37 PM~11585533
> *hope ur parts dont blow away :biggrin:
> *


LOL youre tellin me. i will get them from you one of these days, just not today :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Sep 12 2008, 12:38 PM~11585544
> *LOL youre tellin me. i will get them from you one of these days, just not today :biggrin:
> *


hope so Im catchin heat :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 10:31 AM~11585506
> *if ur not on a main line up to 2 weeks is what they are sayin
> *


Fuck dat fuck dat......quick bring me da title keys and da lecab!!!!! It'll be safe n sound over here!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm loading up to head into work. I don't know what they expect us to do during the huricane but fuck it you gotta pay the cost to be the boss. Luckly the next door neigbor is riding it out, I told him if you see anyone other than me or my wife near my house, empty the clip on them. I don't have any heiniken so looters stay away.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 12:42 PM~11585580
> *Fuck dat fuck dat......quick bring me da title keys and da lecab!!!!! It'll be safe n sound over here!!
> *


dont worry its safe


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 12:37 PM~11585533
> *hope ur parts dont blow away :biggrin:
> *


we still need those clips we were talking about :biggrin: and sum other stuff


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 12 2008, 12:26 PM~11585472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


shit, imma go do some target practice in back yard for the fk of it.. cops aint gonna be worried about random gun fire in hood today.. barely car on regular day.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

almost time.. keep ya'll cellys charging,beer in freezer.. all til lights go out.. dead phone and hot beer aint gonna do you no good when the shit goes down.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 01:12 PM~11585803
> *almost time.. keep ya'll cellys charging,beer in freezer..  all til lights go out..    dead phone and hot beer aint gonna do you no good when the shit goes down.
> *


heard on the news that they did sum kind of survey and that beer was being sold the most than anything else :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 12 2008, 01:19 PM~11585849
> *heard on the news that they did sum kind of survey and that beer was being sold the most than anything else  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit.. i got 3 cases, and 5 packs of smokes. so i'll be good for 3 maybe 4 days.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 12 2008, 01:04 PM~11585735
> *we still need those clips we were talking about :biggrin: and sum other stuff
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Im ready!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 01:26 PM~11585897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok with corona's dunno about that land shark ladies beer.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 01:21 PM~11585864
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 01:21 PM~11585862
> *shit..  i got 3 cases, and 5 packs of smokes.  so i'll be good for 3 maybe 4 days.
> *


good thing i dont smoke or drink cuz ill be fucked cuz i dont have shit right now


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 01:31 PM~11585935
> *ok with corona's dunno about that land shark ladies beer.
> *


dont knock it till you tried it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

YALL ALL BECAREFUL. ITS GOING TO BE A NASTY ONE. GALVESTON IS ALREADY GETTING FLOODED AND PORT AUTHUR AND THE HURRICANE IS 100 MILES AWAY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 12 2008, 01:36 PM~11585963
> *good thing i dont smoke or drink cuz ill be fucked cuz i dont have shit right now
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 01:36 PM~11585965
> *dont knock it till you tried it
> *


have. taste like coronas for pussies.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 01:39 PM~11585994
> *have.    taste like coronas for pussies.
> *


sure u have


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

this is what ya need to drink :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 12 2008, 01:45 PM~11586029
> *this is what ya need to drink :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


used to drink that shit back in 95 then made the swich to blue bull..... lol :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 12 2008, 10:44 AM~11585594
> *I'm loading up to head into work. I don't know what they expect us to do during the huricane but fuck it you gotta pay the cost to be the boss. Luckly the next door neigbor is riding it out, I told him if you see anyone other than me or my wife near my house, empty the clip on them. I don't have any heiniken so looters stay away.
> *


i guess im staying home..
call your neighbor and tell him its ok for a blk guy in a lowrider to come over..


if not we'll empty a clip back at him


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 01:47 PM~11586049
> *used to drink that shit back in 95 then made the swich to blue bull..... lol  :burn:
> *


i use to drink it to but never drank blue bull.well sometimes when they ran out of o.e :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2008, 11:48 AM~11586059
> *i guess im staying home..
> call your neighbor and tell him its ok for a blk guy in a lowrider to come over..
> if not we'll empty a clip back at him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gettin windy..i didnt board up anything so well see what happens.


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 12 2008, 02:45 PM~11586029
> *this is what ya need to drink :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a blast from the past!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 12:54 PM~11586601
> *gettin windy..i didnt board up anything so well see what happens.
> *


X2.....oh well.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man hope ya'll stay safe.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 02:54 PM~11586601
> *gettin windy..i didnt board up anything so well see what happens.
> *


x2 rides are hunkered down.. guess we'll see if they make it thru tomorrow.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.hidefromthewind.com/


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam!! Gtown bridge is almost under and dat bitch still aint close!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 03:48 PM~11587034
> *Dam!! Gtown bridge is almost under and dat bitch still aint close!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hearing of cracks in seawall




or maybe they said crackheads on seawall..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

water in bayou by the crib getting high.. 


news just said, 10000 people without power already. wtf.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 01:53 PM~11587080
> *hearing of cracks in seawall
> or maybe they said crackheads on seawall..
> *


Ha seen some dudes dressed ina big ass teddy bear suit while news folks was on sea wall lol.......ol you tube ass ****** prolly


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 04:00 PM~11587124
> *Ha seen some dudes dressed ina big ass teddy bear suit while news folks was on sea wall lol.......ol you tube ass ****** prolly
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

big ass fire in gtown now. some boatyard near UTMB.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 02:36 PM~11587427
> *big ass fire in gtown now.  some boatyard near UTMB.
> *


Ol reportin to u live from nanas crib eyewitness news ass *****!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 04:51 PM~11587511
> *Ol reportin to u live from nanas crib eyewitness news ass *****!!!!
> *


ain't shit else to do. nana bailed out by the way.. said fk if she gonna stay in this old raggidy ass house during hurricane, and went to stay with my uncle in his new crib. and told me not to make a mess.. wtf.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 02:55 PM~11587539
> *ain't shit else to do.  nana bailed out by the way.. said fk if she gonna stay in this old raggidy ass house during hurricane, and went to stay with my uncle in his new crib.  and told me not to make a mess.. wtf.
> *


Hahahaha did she say to keep ur friends out also??? Lol......... yea aint shit to do ima go pick up andput my headers I just got on da lac.......mightaswell put some hours in.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 05:01 PM~11587585
> *Hahahaha did she say to keep ur friends out also??? Lol......... yea aint shit to do ima go pick up andput my headers I just got on da lac.......mightaswell put some hours in.
> *


naw.. but she said if any kin folk come by looking to hide from storm, for me not to cuss em out and say fk off. or else. :ugh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

You guys be careful. Especially Brian, i know hes out in his canoe right now, waterwarrior if you dont make it can i have your lecab :wave: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 04:51 PM~11587511
> *Ol reportin to u live from nanas crib eyewitness news ass *****!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 12 2008, 03:09 PM~11587649
> *You guys be careful.      Especially Brian, i know hes out in his canoe right now, waterwarrior if you dont make it can i have your lecab :wave:  :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


Racist ass *****...how u gon wish better luck for da white boy??????............................................dats y I already got dibs on da lecab


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 05:31 PM~11587820
> *Racist ass *****...how u gon wish better luck for da white boy??????............................................dats y I already got dibs on da lecab
> *


whoop his ass craig


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 12 2008, 05:09 PM~11587649
> *You guys be careful.      Especially Brian, i know hes out in his canoe right now, waterwarrior if you dont make it can i have your lecab :wave:  :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


damn u in a long line....i think im number 20 of 231982914668764


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man its gettin real windy down here..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 03:57 PM~11588041
> *man its gettin real windy down here..
> *


Worst case senario.......put the top half way up on da rag.....voila..u gota sailboat!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 04:11 PM~11588150
> *Worst case senario.......put the top half way up on da rag.....voila..u gota sailboat!!!!!!!!
> *


shit that bitch is insured to the fullest...unlike someones car.....aint sayin no names.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 12 2008, 05:31 PM~11587820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2008, 04:12 PM~11588153
> *shit that bitch is insured to the fullest...unlike someones car.....aint sayin no names.....
> *


Say it!!!!!! Quit being a pussy!!!! Lol....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 12 2008, 04:17 PM~11588186
> *cause he needs it.. I wouldnt dare leave a lecab behind..lol
> 
> did they call for a full evacuation????
> ...


Something like dat...the places closet to dat da gulf are under mandatory but thas along way from some of us so we just gota play it by ear........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Baytown:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok just about showtime.. ike finna hit the stage.. and he aint bullshittin'


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 06:20 PM~11589021
> *ok just about  showtime..  ike finna hit the stage..  and he aint bullshittin'
> *


I live in Friendswood and a lot of the people on my street already have no power, Winds are mad crazy trees already falling in yards and on peoples houses. Still no rain just the strong winds.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 08:24 PM~11589046
> *I live in Friendswood and a lot of the people on my street already have no power, Winds are mad crazy trees already falling in yards and on peoples houses. Still no rain just the strong winds.
> *


yeah. i just woke up.. and looked out window.. fucking wind is crazy. went to porch to for closer look/feel... took my ass back inside house.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Me and the hubby have our lolo's in the garage. Hope it does not flood i'll be one mad bitch if Medusa gets flooded. On a good note my landlord said when it flooded a few years ago other houses around had water to the roof this house had it only halfway up into the yard! I pray thats as far as it goes this time!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

windy as fuck out here in mo city, still got power my old man lost power and hes 5 mins away. gona be a long nite


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

The people across the street lost power about 3 hours ago. Our went out but came right back on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this isn't going to be like TS allison allison was a storm that came into town and stuck around for over 3 days. thats why it lead to so much flooding. from what they said on news, this hurricane suppose to come thru fast.. midnight to 6p tomorrow.. and then gone.. so odds of getting flooded out if your not by a bayou, are slim. biggest problem is wind damage. 


and got my cars hunkered down best i could, they hudddled up in driveway between my house and neighbors out of reach of any trees.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 08:19 AM~11584051
> *fk all this..  tried movie 68 to a safe location.  but bitch aint moved in so long battery dead..  charging now.    hno:
> *


battery dead? wat a fkn bucket... :uh: 






but fk it atleast you have AC while you sit there and charge it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 10:06 AM~11584572
> *hood release broke on caprice  :uh:    fk'n bucket!!
> i was just moving it further down driveway away from trees.  i'll just have neighbor help me push the bitch.
> *


another bucket :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Sep 12 2008, 08:35 PM~11589123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yup :angry:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 06:35 PM~11589118
> *this isn't going to be like TS allison  allison was  a storm that came into town and stuck around for over 3 days.  thats why it lead to so much flooding.  from what they said on news, this hurricane suppose to come thru fast..  midnight to 6p tomorrow..  and then gone..  so odds of getting flooded out if your not by a bayou, are slim.    biggest problem is wind damage.
> and got my cars hunkered down best i could, they hudddled up in driveway between my house and neighbors out of reach of any trees.
> *


I live in one of the mandatory evacuation zip codes. They say flooding will come from the storm serge. So we will see. Hope everyone comes out of this okay!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 08:37 PM~11589133
> *I live in one of the mandatory evacuation zip codes. They say flooding will come from the storm serge. So we will see. Hope everyone comes out of this okay!
> *


yeah but surge comes thru bayous. gets those closest 1st.. hope you not too close to one.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 06:42 PM~11589160
> *yeah but surge comes thru bayous.  gets those closest 1st..  hope you not too close to one.
> *


There are several around me! I'm going to camp out in my hallway close all the doors. Just trying to keep myseld busy until the power goes out. Kids are watching WWE.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 08:37 PM~11589133
> *I live in one of the mandatory evacuation zip codes. They say flooding will come from the storm serge. So we will see. Hope everyone comes out of this okay!
> *



I got jack stands on standby...  nothing floating out of my garage...IKE needs to put in some wrench time if he wants my car.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

WWW.INMATEBOOKSTORE.COM :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Sep 12 2008, 08:48 PM~11589199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right-click-save


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fyi.. any ebayers might want check listings and bids pending, and let buyers/sellers know if power goes down may not have access for a few days.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 08:48 PM~11589200
> *I got jack stands on standby...     nothing floating out of my garage...IKE needs to put in some wrench time if he wants my car.
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 06:52 PM~11589225
> *i'm boozin'
> right-click-save
> *


 Right Click and save for your future wifey????? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 08:58 PM~11589266
> *Right Click and save for your future wifey????? :biggrin:
> *


:0 


snitch



and i was suppose to go visit today.. ike fk'd up those plans.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

hope you guys are ok, i hear its gonna get nasty


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Power just went out but came back on.......It's raining now too. Oh and I need our friends address pm it to me if you can or do it later. Heather wants to write her.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no big deal yet...


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

bring it Ike....I'm good for a few days!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 12 2008, 09:15 PM~11589412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 


address?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 09:11 PM~11589375
> *Power just went out but came back on.......It's raining now too. Oh and I need our friends address pm it to me if you can or do it later. Heather wants to write her.
> *


pm sent


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

Dont need lights for this biatch....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 07:22 PM~11589473
> *pm sent
> *


Thanks i'll get it to my sister!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 12 2008, 09:15 PM~11589412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all that seaoning but no outlet cover :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 08:33 PM~11589557
> *all that seaoning but no outlet cover    :uh:
> *



broke it last time I was drunk....come fix it and I'll make you a bbq samwich!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 12 2008, 09:35 PM~11589582
> *broke it last time I was drunk....come fix it and I'll make you a bbq samwich!
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 12 2008, 09:35 PM~11589582
> *broke it last time I was drunk....come fix it and I'll make you a bbq samwich!
> *



have an extra from the remodel whats the address?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

"its a little windy I need a rope"


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

block away from Bea's Island club....fu#kin cable went out!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 12 2008, 09:40 PM~11589632
> *block away from Bea's Island club....fu#kin cable went out!
> *


knew it.. fk comcast.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 07:42 PM~11589645
> *knew it.. fk comcast.
> *


Shoooooooooooot we have Direct TV and its still up! KNock on wood!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Shit is starting to hit the house and the wind sounds crazzzzzzzy!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2008, 09:46 AM~11575829
> *x2  minus the condoms..  i smash hoes raw.
> *


lmoa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 08:42 PM~11589645
> *knew it.. fk comcast.
> *


damn dont even have an old school antena. bustin out hanger and aluminum foil.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

wind broke a large limb off tree in back yard............more shit to clean up sunday :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 12 2008, 09:49 PM~11589701
> *damn dont even have an old school antena. bustin out hanger and aluminum foil.
> *



redbox :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 08:51 PM~11589716
> *redbox :biggrin:
> *


balla


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Sep 12 2008, 09:44 PM~11589658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neighbors still have one of them huge outdoor tv antennas.. that shit came down about 2 hours ago. lol


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

cracked open last 12 pack and walmart is closed.....whats the number to fema


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 09:57 PM~11589775
> *cracked open last 12 pack and walmart is closed.....whats the number to fema
> *


www.IlikeFEMA.com


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 07:53 PM~11589739
> *dish network here.and still working fine..  fk comcast!!
> *


x10


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11589800
> *www.IlikeFEMA.com
> *


post pic of z's


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Freaking power keeps goin out.....But comes right back on! I'm enjoying the AC while I can! I cooked a bad ass meal for dinner and made everyone get a good shower!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 10:06 PM~11589828
> *post pic of z's
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 10:12 PM~11589869
> *Freaking power keeps goin out.....But comes right back on! I'm enjoying the AC while I can! I cooked a bad ass meal for dinner and made everyone get a good shower!
> *


just went out for minute here too..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DANG HOMIES YA'LL STRAIGHT..............


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

pine trees are bendin hard hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 07:57 PM~11589775
> *cracked open last 12 pack and walmart is closed.....whats the number to fema
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YA'LL ****** BE CAREFUL..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 12 2008, 10:14 PM~11589889
> *DANG HOMIES YA'LL STRAIGHT..............
> *


we makin it. cept those with cable tv.. them ****** aint have no luck.. dish all the way!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 10:12 PM~11589870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes troubled times not seem so bad


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Shit still working good here and in most areas. Everything prob go out. Cable satelites phone power. All that 

Only thing you can bet on is radio and Wi fi


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 10:14 PM~11589890
> *pine trees are bendin hard hno:
> *


shit snappin left and right in my back yard...gas chainsaw......3.79 a gallon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 10:19 PM~11589937
> *makes troubled times not seem so bad
> *


made me forget all about the howling wind for a few minutes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 12 2008, 10:20 PM~11589951
> *Shit still working good here and in most areas. Everything prob go out. Cable satelites phone power. All that
> 
> Only thing you can bet on is radio and Wi fi
> *


ok company man.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Emperor Goofy :wave: :wave: How are you and the family? Did yall leave or stay?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Devious Sixty8, Medusa, Emperor Goofy, kiki, --TJ--, *chevylo97*




:uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 08:19 PM~11589936
> *we makin it.    cept those with cable tv.. them ****** aint have no luck..  dish all the way!
> *


ALREADY .............. :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 10:20 PM~11589956
> *made me forget all about the howling wind for a few minutes.
> *



we dont have constant wind yet just bursts every so often


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 08:23 PM~11589974
> *Emperor Goofy  :wave:  :wave: How are you and the family? Did yall leave or stay?
> *


im in north side at my inlaws crib..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 10:20 PM~11589953
> *shit snappin left and right in my back yard...gas chainsaw......3.79 a gallon
> *


nothin snappin yet over here but fk its loud out there....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 08:26 PM~11590005
> *we dont have constant wind yet just bursts every so often
> *


The winds are strong here in Friendswood. They are not letting down at all. POwer is about to go out again it just flickered :uh: :ugh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 08:26 PM~11590005
> *we dont have constant wind yet just bursts every so often
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ***** HIDE IN THE TRUNK OF YOUR LOLO :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 10:26 PM~11590005
> *we dont have constant wind yet just bursts every so often
> *


yeah same here.. and still aint no fk'n rain yet. but thats coming.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

15ft piece of tree just fell on neighbors car...fkin getting windy..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I think i'm getting nervous now I feel kinda sick :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Sep 12 2008, 10:26 PM~11590009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it probably leaks. :roflmao:


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 09:28 PM~11590022
> *The winds are strong here in Friendswood. They are not letting down at all. POwer is about to go out again it just flickered :uh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 12 2008, 10:28 PM~11590023
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: ***** HIDE IN THE TRUNK OF YOUR LOLO  :biggrin:
> *



you havent seen the "rust issue" in my trunk......id be safer standing next to it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally a lil bit of rain. But stopped.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 08:28 PM~11590022
> *The winds are strong here in Friendswood. They are not letting down at all. POwer is about to go out again it just flickered :uh:  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 DID YOU BUY FLASHLIGHTS OR CANDLES...........


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 12 2008, 10:28 PM~11590027
> *15ft piece of tree just fell on neighbors car...fkin getting windy..
> *


hope it was a ford


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Sep 12 2008, 10:28 PM~11590027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just had a wind gust that i felt all way in my bedroom. wtf.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 08:30 PM~11590039
> *get shot in nside or deal with hurricane in se..    kinda a toss up huh?  lol
> 
> *


irvington @ fulton.. :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 12 2008, 08:31 PM~11590049
> *:0  :0 DID YOU BUY FLASHLIGHTS OR CANDLES...........
> *


Yes I have tons of candles matches lighters flashlights batteries and water. I have 5 kids so Chris and I have to stay strong for them. But i'm getting scared. Chris is napping so he can be awake when I TRY to sleep later.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 08:31 PM~11590046
> *you havent seen the "rust issue" in my trunk......id be safer standing next to it
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 BUILD A FORT WITH YOUR KNOCKOFFS....


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 12 2008, 10:33 PM~11590060
> *irvington @ fulton.. :uh:
> *



loot pc's from Sam


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 08:32 PM~11590051
> *hope it was a ford
> *


 :0 shit you not..it was a 90's towncar..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 12 2008, 10:33 PM~11590060
> *irvington @ fulton.. :uh:
> *


oh, thats old folks side of nside.. you safe!  i use to stay over at fulton @ hogan once. coming home drunk, pick up some pappa burger.. mayne..good times.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11590067
> *loot pc's from Sam
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 08:33 PM~11590063
> *Yes I have tons of candles matches lighters flashlights batteries and water. I have 5 kids so Chris and I have to stay strong for them. But i'm getting scared. Chris is napping so he can be awake when I TRY to sleep later.
> *


BADASS TAG TEAM THAT MOTHERFUCKER.............   
BUT TRY TO STAY CALM FOR THE KIDS.....................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Sep 12 2008, 10:33 PM~11590063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Man stuff is hitting the house :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 08:37 PM~11590099
> *just me and my killer dog.. and killer dog asleep.
> 
> *


DANG KILLER WENT MIMI..........HAHAHAHA WAKE THAT FUCKER UP........ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 08:38 PM~11590106
> *Man stuff is hitting the house :0
> *


 :0 :uh: DUNK DAMMIT.................


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 10:38 PM~11590106
> *Man stuff is hitting the house :0
> *


same here pine cones and lotsa twigs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 12 2008, 10:38 PM~11590114
> *DANG KILLER WENT MIMI..........HAHAHAHA WAKE THAT FUCKER UP........ :biggrin:
> *


naw.. killer will kill me for waking her. hno:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

just started to rain here where i leave. east side of town


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Sep 12 2008, 08:40 PM~11590124
> *just started to rain here where i leave. east side of town
> *


OH ITS A COMING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yawn


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> :0 shit you not..it was a 90's towncar..
> [/quote
> 
> time for them to upgrade anyways


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 12 2008, 10:41 PM~11590131
> *Yawn
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Sep 12 2008, 10:40 PM~11590124
> *just started to rain here where i leave. east side of town
> *


winds picking up here in da magnolia.. use to be a gust every once and awhile.now coming more often and longer. still not alot of rain yet. or least i'm to skurred to look. 

:ugh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

whos closest to galveston....need a realtime report of weather as it gets closer


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 08:40 PM~11590121
> *naw..  killer will kill me for waking her.    hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AIGHT GIVE HER A HOUR THEN WAKE HER......


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my prayers are with yall.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 10:43 PM~11590150
> *whos closest to galveston....need a realtime report of weather as it gets closer
> *


*deeezzzzzzzzzzz nutttttzzzzzzzzzzzz*


you don't get a pass for that, even in a fk'n hurricane!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> > :0 shit you not..it was a 90's towncar..
> > [/quote
> >
> > time for them to upgrade anyways
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I think i'm the closest to g-town in here right now. It is getting bad.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 12 2008, 08:44 PM~11590154
> *my prayers HOPE NOTHING HAPPENS TO PANCHOS
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 10:44 PM~11590156
> *deeezzzzzzzzzzz  nutttttzzzzzzzzzzzz
> you don't get a pass for that, even in a fk'n hurricane!!
> *



i dont have time for this shit...i steal wireless from my neighbors....everytime the windblows i may lose connection :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

something to lighten up the mood!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 08:48 PM~11590183
> *something to lighten up the mood!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

My power is about to go out. The lights are real dim right now. Good luck to everyone hope all stays safe and everyones families and lolo's are okay at the end of this!!!!!!


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

fuk just stop raining.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 10:52 PM~11590212
> *My power is about to go out. The lights are real dim right now. Good luck to everyone hope all stays safe and everyones families and lolo's are okay at the end of this!!!!!!
> *


good luck


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Sep 12 2008, 10:54 PM~11590229
> *fuk just stop raining.
> *


location?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

415000 without power now :around:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 11:55 PM~11590238
> *location?
> *


east side federal rd. just past da budwiser


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 12 2008, 08:52 PM~11590212
> *My power is about to go out. The lights are real dim right now. Good luck to everyone hope all stays safe and everyones families and lolo's are okay at the end of this!!!!!!
> *


X2 ....................FO-SHO !!!!..................GOOD LUCK.......MIRACLES C.C. :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAM EVEN IN TIMES OF CRISIS HTOWN TOPIC DONT SLIP UP FROM THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 11:00 PM~11590271
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DAM EVEN IN TIMES OF CRISIS HTOWN TOPIC DONT SLIP UP FROM THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit.. phone charged.. power goes out, i'm going mobile!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 09:00 PM~11590274
> *shit..  phone charged.. power goes out, i'm going mobile!
> *


X2


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 11:00 PM~11590271
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DAM EVEN IN TIMES OF CRISIS HTOWN TOPIC DONT SLIP UP FROM THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



only because the pics were removed from cheatin azz hoes :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 11:02 PM~11590290
> *only because the pics were removed from cheatin azz hoes    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11590280
> *X2
> *


+1

even if signal of towers fail ill be on via satelite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got quiet.. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

pics from earlier

[


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11590414
> *got quiet..    :0
> *



shhhhhhhhh.....ike might hear


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2008, 10:56 PM~11590242
> *415000 without power now :around:
> *


535000 now


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 11:31 PM~11590498
> *shhhhhhhhh.....ike might hear
> *



according to news clearlake gettin theor ass whooped.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*MOTELS HERE IN AUSTIN WENT FROM $69.99 TO $99.99 * :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 12 2008, 11:32 PM~11590503
> *MOTELS HERE IN AUSTIN WENT FROM $69.99 TO $99.99   :0
> *



gas in houston went from 3.34 to 3.79


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 12 2008, 11:32 PM~11590503
> *MOTELS HERE IN AUSTIN WENT FROM $69.99 TO $99.99   :0
> *


thats about going rate.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

any of you fkers need a place to stay hit me up.....i think the animal shelter still has room.......hahaha......

on the real....call me....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

peep game

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?r...101111&loop=yes


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 09:35 PM~11590533
> *thats about going rate.
> *


*YESTERDAY THEY WERE $69.99, TODAY WITH ALL THE OUT OF TOWNERS COMING IN $99.99 *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fk this im gettin off the laptop need battery for later...ill be on the blackberry till i fall asleep..


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

seen a 64 hardtop in baytown at sum with guys house while i was driving around earlier 2day was gonna stop to see if it was for sale but i figure i'll wait till ike passes and blows the roof off his house car might be cheaper then


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 12 2008, 09:29 PM~11590485
> *pics from earlier
> 
> [
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Sep 12 2008, 11:44 PM~11590601
> *seen a 64 hardtop in baytown at sum with guys house while i was driving around earlier 2day was gonna stop to see if it was for sale but i figure i'll wait till ike passes and blows the roof off his house car might be cheaper then
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lost power again.. winds picking up.. with rain.. hear shit around hood crashing down..but ain't finna try to go look.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

gettin a little messy out here i feel sorry for southbound


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

bah.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hno:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: --TJ--, Devious Sixty8, clowner13

want more huh?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

no


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Sep 12 2008, 10:07 PM~11590747
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: --TJ--, Devious Sixty8, clowner13
> 
> ...


NOT NOW MIJO...............


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

fukn dogs just scarred da shit out fo me. They were in da porch right by the front door
(looter detail) and heard shit load of noise fukers were fightn withsum pit dat must gotten loose. Sounded like wind houling


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fkn lights going on and off round here. Starting to sound nasty outside. Bout fkn time.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Damn fkn transformers making some hellaf1ed arcing noise. Still lit up tho.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

parts of neighbors, vinyl siding busted loose and was smackin my low over and over. went out in 50mph wind and yanked it off.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

True rider right there


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2008, 01:38 AM~11590960
> *parts of neighbors, vinyl siding busted loose and was smackin my low over and over. went out in 50mph wind and yanked it off.
> *


and you parked it there so it wont get hit by trees


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Sep 13 2008, 12:47 AM~11591023
> *and you parked it there so it wont get hit by trees
> *


no shit. moved it from next to trees, next to neighbors bucket ass house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Sep 13 2008, 12:47 AM~11591023
> *and you parked it there so it wont get hit by trees
> *


waitin for calm eye to come.. gonna go drive around.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2008, 11:51 PM~11591053
> *waitin for calm eye to come.. gonna go drive around.
> *


Nga pls. If you do come scoop me up at the house and head to the nearest open jack n the crack.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2008, 12:56 AM~11591081
> *Nga pls. If you do come scoop me up at the house and head to the nearest open jack n the crack.
> *


how about the jack's next to butt naked? lets hope they both open.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

wat would make this worse is if da trees hold up and lose no branches :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Shit load of fires all around


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yall be careful down there in tha H.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

minute maide park wind gust 67mph


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

denver harvor 57mph


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lights farted again.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

LATIN SAID HE'S ON CALL IF YA'LL NEED A RIDE......FLOATS LIKE A CADILLAC....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fkn wind is being killer round here now. 

And lights been out for good for bout 30 min here near gulfgate. Only light is that transformers that keep popping all over the hood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lights only go out for few seconds..but doing it like every 5 mins or so.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

lights been out 1hr near Bea's Island club. Wind blowing harder then porn star getting paid double time! Bring it Ike!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man its windy as fuck i got trees down in my backyard the power just went out and the worse is yet to come


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man hope ya'll make it safely homie's!!!! news showing some strong winds and much rain downtown h-town..... said electricity would be out for bout 3 weeks......


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 01:40 AM~11591679
> *man its windy as fuck i got trees down in my backyard the power just went out and the worse is yet to come
> *


hno:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 01:40 AM~11591679
> *man its windy as fuck i got trees down in my backyard the power just went out and the worse is yet to come
> *


be safe homie!


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 13 2008, 01:47 AM~11591691
> *be safe homie!
> *


x2 Kenny!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

power out now for good 1 window that been cracked broke


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2008, 01:54 AM~11591708
> *power out now for good    1 window  that been cracked  broke
> *


hit up fema for the sentimental value.....


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

sister said still got lights in the hood(2nd ward).


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Getting real nasty. Hey mike what the winds looking like on the news? Cus these trees by the house are swinging


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

My shop is going to be fucked up! Doubt that bitch is even still standing.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2008, 02:30 AM~11591779
> *Getting real nasty. Hey mike what the winds looking like on the news? Cus these trees by the house are swinging
> *



man homie.....talkin bout trees bendin and shit....rain goin sideways.....like 70-80mph winds and up to 100 mph.....hope you safe homie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ttt 

mayne ike aint bullshittin just lost a rain gutter (adding to list im sending fema for sentimental value) hearing shit outside I can't even recognize


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Only catching minutes of ZZZZ at a time. Winds beating up the house. Just took a peek outside branches all up in my yard. 

Latin said his hood about the same. Debris everywhere. 

Tripped out part Is at this point we only half way. This motherfucker is taking its time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2008, 05:12 AM~11591861
> *Only catching minutes of ZZZZ at a time. Winds beating up the house.  Just took a peek outside branches all up in my yard.
> 
> Latin said his hood about the same. Debris everywhere.
> ...


same here it quiets down for minute I doze off then winds pick up 


mayne wtf power almost came back on second ago


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

power just came back on i got a tree on my roof, fence is down the street, truck looks ok ike needs to quit playin already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 06:45 AM~11591917
> *power just came back on i got a tree on my roof, fence is down the street, truck looks ok ike needs to quit playin already
> *


mr I have electricity and a dry 60 actin ass ***** hope hoa fine u for tree on roof 



seriously thou fkn ike gangsta just as ***** gettin some sleep he starts howlin and throwin shit at window


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wind aint as bad as at 3am but this fkn rain comin down hard now sounds like river outside


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2008, 05:08 AM~11591936
> *wind aint as bad as at 3am  but this fkn rain comin down hard now  sounds like river outside
> *


i think the worst is past us. gona be a long day cleanin up al this shit and if neighbor thinks im payin for the fence he sadly mistaken :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2008, 07:10 AM~11591941
> *i think the worst is past us. gona be a long day cleanin up al this shit and if neighbor thinks im payin for the fence he sadly mistaken  :biggrin:
> *


yeah think worse part over. still fkn rainin her only damage is that window besides that just gotta hire wets to cleanup all the fkn tree limbs eveywhere.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Still hittin hard at 7 am. Wtf. Nga need to leave Allready. Need to get some sleep and I kno these fools at work gonna start bugging soon. 

So far still no light. Starting to flood bit on the street. Debris everywhere. 

Wind still gets all loud n stupid every few min. Gonna be a motherfucking mess outside today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2008, 07:47 AM~11592002
> *Still hittin hard at 7 am. Wtf. Nga need to leave Allready. Need to get some sleep and I kno these fools at work gonna start bugging soon.
> 
> So far still no light.  Starting to flood bit on the street. Debris everywhere.
> ...


yeah but still aint shit to way it was round 3am mayne


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2008, 07:54 AM~11592013
> *yeah    but still aint shit to way it was round 3am  mayne
> *


"three ina mornin .....still goin down" dis is fo dem busta ass ****** that tried to do E......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 13 2008, 08:08 AM~11592033
> *"three ina mornin .....still goin down" dis is fo dem busta ass ****** that tried to do E......
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2008, 07:05 AM~11591932
> * fkn ike gangsta  just  as ***** gettin some sleep he  starts howlin  and throwin shit at window
> *


sounds like a domestic between ike and tina :biggrin: lol!!

*Glad you guys made it thru the night *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i cant complain about the damage. it would have been alot worse just have to clean up tree n shit. i have power and dish tv (dont know how i have dish tv) they said centerpoint reported 96% without power and i have power, dont know how that happened either. i cant make phone calls on my cell but i can send txt msg dont know how that happened either.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GLAD TO HEAR YA'LL ****** ARE ALRIGHT...............MAYNE FUCK IKE


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

DOES ANYONE FROM HOUSTON HAVE ROOM IN THERE TRAILER FOR A DISPLAY GOING TO VEGAS....PM ME I NEED SOMEONES HELP TO TRANSPORT A DISPLAY FOR ME...ILL PAY CASH FOR THIS........TAKE IT THERE AND BRING IT BACK TO HOUSTON.....


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Just got back from takeing a lil drive around the SE lots of trees and debris in the roads lots of fences blown over and lots of new houses with missing shingles.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 13 2008, 10:10 AM~11592804
> *Just got back from takeing a lil drive around the SE lots of trees and debris in the roads lots of fences blown over and lots of new houses with missing shingles.
> *


same here


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

just found out that we had a tornado go down the street last night about 4 blocks from where i was


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

hope everything is coo in htown! Im here in Mexico chillinnnnnnn... tryin to see whats up?¿?¿


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

glad to hear everyone is ok..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuckin shop still under water. Still can't get to it an check the inside. Parts of the building came off. Both houses are cool. Just lot of clean up to do.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GLAD TO HEAR YA'LL ****** ARE ALL RIGHT ..................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne took a hurricane and power outage to over 96% of houston area to try and shut down this topic but we still here! 

chillin at crib no power still beers hot and down to 2 packs of cigs but im still ridin this bitch out like a g! anybody know when a wing place will be open? :biggrin: 

but do hope power comes on soon! :angry: lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Neighbors pine tree took out the 95 bigbody but my fam is well...... just found out homeowners insurance wont cover cars  no power but the generator is keeping the fridge cold hope everyone made it out better than i did!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 11:31 PM~11596199
> *Neighbors pine tree took out the 95 bigbody but my fam is well...... just found out homeowners insurance wont cover cars   no power but the generator is keeping the fridge cold hope everyone made it out better than i did!
> *











the tree on the left vertical is new  
















bashed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

moving 68 was good idea spot where it was has huge branches and to big as sheets of galvanized steel from neighbors carport


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2008, 12:06 AM~11596512
> *moving 68 was good idea    spot where it was has huge branches and to big as sheets of galvanized steel from neighbors carport
> *


I thougt I was cool but that 80 year old tree thought other wise


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2008, 12:12 AM~11596562
> *I thougt I was cool but that 80 year old tree thought other wise
> *


new trees my car was under weren't worth a shit lol trees still there just that big ass bratches came off

oh and 68 does have few wounds scratches on one fender where something hit it but real minor


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2008, 12:22 AM~11596640
> *new trees my car was under weren't worth a shit  lol    trees still there just that big ass bratches came off
> 
> oh and 68 does have few wounds    scratches on one fender where something hit it  but real minor
> *


tahoe is dinged up too  sux man!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 13 2008, 10:51 AM~11593024
> *hope everything is coo in htown! Im here in Mexico chillinnnnnnn...  tryin to see whats up?¿?¿
> 
> 
> *


parts of missouri city look like a warzone. if ur househas powerlins chances are u dont have power. i cleaned up trees for 6 hrs today and not halfway done tomoro i get on the roof with a chainsaw. big pimp i set the air con on 68 just for you...just fuckin with u, if anyone needs power to wash clothes, or whatever u can use my place i have full power and dish tv is still tickin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2008, 03:11 AM~11597559
> *parts of missouri city look like a warzone.  if ur househas powerlins chances are  u dont have power.  i cleaned up trees for 6 hrs today and not halfway done tomoro i get on the roof with a chainsaw. big pimp i set the air con on 68 just for you...just fuckin with u, if anyone needs power to wash clothes, or whatever u can use my place i have full power and dish tv is still tickin.
> *


timmy chans gonna be open? if so sounds like a plan


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Still raining. :nosad:

Danny don't know how you can stay there with no power. My place don't have power either so I'm chillin at my sis house til it comes back on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2008, 05:54 AM~11597720
> *Still raining.  :nosad:
> 
> Danny don't know how you can stay there with no power. My place don't have power either so I'm chillin at my sis house til it comes back on.
> *


cause imma g like that I probably got enough food for 2 more days then imma get the 9 and go hunt for some


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2008, 05:10 AM~11597750
> *cause imma g like that    I probably got enough food for 2 more days  then imma get the 9 and go hunt for some
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad everyone is okay! I have no power but my mom did so we are chillin at her crib!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hood looks like a war zone! this shit uprooted some big ass trees and laid em on some houses. no power, weak ass water pressure but enough to take a shower. mom's house has power but no water, so stayin here and went home to use the shower. no home or vehicle damage, but it beat the piss outta those big trees we have, there's shit everywhere. i watched the transformers blow and shower my house with sparks n shit, got worried about fire for a second. i dont think we'll have power there for a while.

only got sporadic cell service.

the mustang survived :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Sep 14 2008, 01:07 PM~11598950
> *hood looks like a war zone!  this shit uprooted some big ass trees and laid em on some houses.  no power, weak ass water pressure but enough to take a shower.  mom's house has power but no water, so stayin here and went home to use the shower.  no home or vehicle damage, but it beat the piss outta those big trees we have, there's shit everywhere.  i watched the transformers blow and shower my house with sparks n shit, got worried about fire for a second.  i dont think we'll have power there for a while.
> 
> only got sporadic cell service.
> ...


I told you to bring it over here :angry:


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

sorry to hear about the lac . glad to know everyone is ok Brian


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 13 2008, 03:27 PM~11593769
> *glad to hear everyone is ok..
> *


x2 ill be headin back down to help my familys in the LaPort, Pasadna, Baytown areas clean up. Thank God i have alot of cuz'ns :biggrin:  My mom on the south side and sis in the SWAT said that there good no damage.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 11:40 PM~11596262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry: Another good lac damaged goods


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caveydd81_@Sep 14 2008, 03:52 PM~11599877
> *sorry to hear about the lac .  glad to know everyone is ok Brian
> *


it sux man but it could have been MUCH worse..... DId you talk to ur mom and brothers are they cool??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

We still tickin pootoes!!!! No lights n shit but dats just a good excuse to pull out the pit n grill it up!!!!!! Fence fell down dats bout the worst thing for us but neighbors had trees pulled out da ground n shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2008, 04:08 PM~11599961
> *We still tickin pootoes!!!! No lights n shit but dats just a good excuse to pull out the pit n grill it up!!!!!! Fence fell down dats bout the worst thing for us but neighbors had trees pulled out da ground n shit!!!!!!!
> *


answer ur phone puto!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

do to the stome ike hope all the low lows made it out ok empire family keep in touch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man this shit fuckin sucks trees down , cell phone works when it wants to. i had to use the truck and straps to rip out trees.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne bbq'd chicken nuggets with hot sauce on the grill closest thang to a wang namean! ike aint know better , we aint new orleans this texas, we can take a whoopin without cryin like a bitch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2008, 05:14 PM~11600993
> *mayne bbq'd chicken nuggets  with hot sauce on the grill    closest thang to a wang  namean!    ike aint know better  , we aint new orleans  this texas,  we can take a whoopin  without cryin like a bitch!
> *


told u timmy chan in mo city is open. with about 30 cars in line in the drive thru.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne bbq'd chicken nuggets with hot sauce on the grill closest thang to a wang namean! ike aint know better , we aint new orleans this texas, we can take a whoopin without cryin like a bitch!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2008, 05:14 PM~11600993
> *mayne bbq'd chicken nuggets  with hot sauce on the grill    closest thang to a wang  namean!    ike aint know better  , we aint new orleans  this texas,  we can take a whoopin  without cryin like a bitch!
> *


Xmothafuckin2!!!!!!! Dis aint shit but an extended holiday weekend and an excuse to pull out the bbq pit....shit even had free time to put some work in on da lac


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2008, 05:57 PM~11601245
> *Xmothafuckin2!!!!!!! Dis aint shit but an extended holiday weekend and an excuse to pull out the bbq pit....shit even had free time to put some work in on da lac
> *


why dont u come over and help clear out some trees. can you use a shovel better put on your arm brace.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAN!!! HOPE ALL MY LOLOWS HOMIES AND THEIR FAM ARE OK ,IT WAS AN UGLY ONE , BACK FENCE WENT DOWN, NO POWER, GOT THAT WELDING MACHINE RUNNING :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2008, 04:34 PM~11594068
> *Fuckin shop still under water. Still can't get to it an check the inside. Parts of the building came off. Both houses are cool. Just lot of clean up to do.
> *


how far up it get on the driveway at the shop? all way?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Mayn seen few lo's already down this way in McAllen...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

GOT TO HEAR EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD. I STILL HAVE EVERYTHING WORKING AT MY CRIB....... :cheesy: HAVE TO STAND IS CERTAIN AREA FOR CELL TO WORK GOOD.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 13 2008, 10:31 PM~11596199
> *Neighbors pine tree took out the 95 bigbody but my fam is well...... just found out homeowners insurance wont cover cars   no power but the generator is keeping the fridge cold hope everyone made it out better than i did!
> *


damn homie....that sucks!!! glad to hear you and the family are good!!!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

fence fell down...broken window...missing shutter ...trees everywhere. Ike ain't shit. best sleep time I had in Years


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne bbq'd chicken nuggets with hot sauce on grill! closest thang to a wang namean!

this aint noleans this htown we can take a beatin without cryin like lil bitches bout it! I got fresh supply of cigs like 78465645647 cans of ravioli so im good!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 14 2008, 07:15 PM~11600998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coo now come get this bucket out my driveway and do yo thang!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

SOUND LIKE EVERYBODY IS COOL! EVERYTHING CAN ALWAYS BE REPLACED BUT FAMILY AND FRIENDS THOSE CANT......

DEVIOUS WHEN YOU RUN OUT OF FOOD IT MIGHT BE A GOOD TIME TO DIET!!!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 14 2008, 08:30 PM~11601467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit think I lost few pounds already on the ike diet


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

RUSTY MADE IT THROUGH IKE............. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Sep 15 2008, 12:43 AM~11603774
> *RUSTY MADE IT THROUGH IKE............. :cheesy:
> *


wind went right thru rust holes huh?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2008, 01:54 AM~11604232
> *wind went right thru rust holes huh?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2008, 11:54 PM~11604232
> *wind went right thru rust holes huh?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2008, 12:54 AM~11604232
> *wind went right thru rust holes huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SAY HOMIE'S!!! IF YOU HAVE MY NUMBER PLEASE CALL ME....PHONE TOOK A SHIT AND EVERYTHING GOT ERASED....HIT ME UP OR TEXT ME......THANKS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

urgent alert: taco truck open near 75st between capitol @ harrisburg! out of flour tortillas though


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2008, 07:07 AM~11605052
> *urgent alert:  taco truck open near 75st between capitol @ harrisburg!  out of flour tortillas though
> *


JUST GOT ME SOME  , THIS IS THE GOOD THING ABOUT OUR NEIGHBOR HOOD, EVERYONE STARTS TO PUT THEM TACOS STANDS LIKE IN MEXICO :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 15 2008, 09:31 AM~11605134
> *JUST GOT ME SOME  , THIS IS THE GOOD THING ABOUT OUR NEIGHBOR HOOD, EVERYONE STARTS TO PUT THEM TACOS STANDS LIKE IN MEXICO :biggrin:
> *


and aint jackin up prices


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

DO TO THE STORM IKE SEPT THA 12 I HOPE EVERY ONE IS OK ALL THE LOW LOWS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne nice out been chillin on porch! 

neighbors all mad most got big cleanup and already got huge pile of debris for heavy trash. lookin at me with there hatin eyes cause im just chillaxin on porch. so to make the haters feel better I picked up few branches from yard and thru em on sidewalk! lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

After Ike I hope everyone made it out OK...family, pets and low low cars, etc.. are safe.. God Bless..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Sep 15 2008, 02:34 PM~11607333
> *After Ike I hope everyone made it out OK...family, pets and low low cars, etc.. are safe.. God Bless..
> *


so far think we all good. know Im running low on beer though :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight resupplied with coronas and neighbors tree that fell down happen to be a lemon tree!


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2008, 02:26 PM~11608315
> *aight  resupplied with coronas and neighbors tree that fell down happen to be a lemon tree!
> *


Looks like you're set...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2008, 04:26 PM~11608315
> *aight  resupplied with coronas and neighbors tree that fell down happen to be a lemon tree!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man some of yall know my shop and how up high it is and water still got about 2 feet inside. Walls blown off. But just took care of all that today. No power there yet either. 

Lot of my stuff for my 53 ruined and no type of ins covers that. Car was bone dry and well 64 was cool but anything on the ground was floating around the shop for hours. 

Got swole these last few days from swinging the axe so much. Had to clear up trees at both our houses. Still not done. And since yall mthrfkers need cable so bad I Gotta go back to work tomorrow. 

Aint going to go crying to some other city tho about how I need help. Got my shit down on my own no mater. 

Aint even had time for lil so much shit too clean. Be another week to clean.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I need a beer


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a heads up for the peeps that need debris cleaning I do work in exchange for chrome plating and NOS Chevrolet parts pre 60s


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a heads up for the peeps that need debris cleaning I do work in exchange for chrome plating and NOS Chevrolet parts pre 60s


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

NOW THAT WAS A MFKN FOOTBALL GAME!!!!!


COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 15 2008, 08:49 PM~11611231
> *I need a beer
> *



WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH THE LAC'S???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2008, 03:26 PM~11608315
> *aight  resupplied with coronas and neighbors tree that fell down happen to be a lemon tree!
> *


Even tho I aint a fan of coronas...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still no power but fk it im getting by. think im expected back at work tomorrow.. they cutting this hurricane vacation short. 


brian I got beer here... but bring cash and plenty of it cause on top of sentimental value there's gonna be a hurricane tax! 


and mayne fk new orleans they aint got shit on us..my hood has pretty much cleanup done here even before power is back on... new orleans people would still be whining and bitchin how where's fema.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

also hear someone who's name I won't say was doing the leatherface dance and swinging around chainsaw yesterday. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody by my hood san miguel restaurant on canal is open cash only


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 05:21 AM~11614156
> *anybody by my hood  san miguel restaurant on canal is open  cash only
> *


No gas to get there. I still don't have power and I've ran out of food. :angry: When is your grandma making more enchiladas? :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't know if anyone on here needs food and ice but HEB on hwy 6 and keith harrow is open. people only getting ice there is no wait. if buying food, there's like a twenty minute wait. HEB on I-10 and Fry has a lot more food since they have power. the one on 290 & barker-cypress is also open. those 2 have a long wait though. i also saw gas stations on hwy 6 with gas.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Sep 15 2008, 12:34 PM~11607333
> *After Ike I hope everyone made it out OK...family, pets and low low cars, etc.. are safe.. God Bless..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 16 2008, 08:08 AM~11614291
> *No gas to get there.  I still don't have power and I've ran out of food.  :angry: When is your grandma making more enchiladas? :biggrin:
> *


she aint even here she at my uncles livin lavish with power. 

I don't even care about the power so much as makin sure I got gas for work. im on 3/4 of a tank now due back tomorrow and pretty sure that gas will last me least 3 trips to work and back. hopefully things be more back to normal by then. im ok with food good stuff gone but enough canned stuff for a week and there's always taco truck on 75th st.  

what I could use is either 8 d batteries or 6 c's for one of these radios to keep me entertained .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or some other entertainment :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 16 2008, 02:35 AM~11613975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 16 2008, 07:37 AM~11614399
> *Don't know if anyone on here needs food and ice but HEB on hwy 6 and keith harrow is open. people only getting ice there is no wait. if buying food, there's like a twenty minute wait. HEB on I-10 and Fry has a lot more food since they have power. the one on 290 & barker-cypress is also open. those 2 have a long wait though. i also saw gas stations on hwy 6 with gas.
> *


Wow thats all close to home...I was only out of power 18hrs then we've had power, cable, internet ever since....We have water, but I dunno if its supposed to be drinkable or not. So we sticking to bottled water for now. I stay off of Clay and Greenhouse which is between Fry and Barker Cypress.


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2008, 08:32 PM~11611630
> *Just a heads up for the peeps that need debris cleaning I do work in exchange for chrome plating and NOS Chevrolet parts pre 60s
> 
> 
> *


HEY, SLO HOW'S EVERYTHING HOPE UR OK, WE ARE STILL IN SAN ANTO


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2008, 07:11 AM~11614555
> *
> *


HOLA!!! Glad to hear from ya, glad all is well on your side.. Still no power but we are blessed to still have our homes...Take Care.


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 12 2008, 10:45 PM~11591012
> *True rider right there
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U GOING TO RIDE OUT THAT HUNGRY TOO.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard on radio we aint even front page news with national media anymore.. shit I aint trippin victims make front page not survivors! 




> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2008, 09:26 AM~11614638
> *man what a work out
> *


surprised that raggidy roof over your deck made it thru


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 15 2008, 11:02 PM~11612012
> *WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH THE LAC'S???
> *


total loss..... took 4 hours with a chainsaw just to move the cars out  still no power but i have the generator one fan one light bulb and 3chs on the tv so im coo'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 16 2008, 12:15 PM~11615666
> *total loss..... took 4 hours with a chainsaw just to move the cars out  still no power but i have the generator one fan one light bulb and 3chs on the tv so im coo'
> *


just excuse to make a conv top or in your case "install"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 16 2008, 09:14 AM~11614898
> *HEY, SLO HOW'S EVERYTHING HOPE UR OK, WE ARE STILL IN SAN ANTO
> *


Everythings cool down here John. Pretty sure your side is ok other than power loss. If you want me to go check on your house send me your number so I can check on it for you if your not coming back yet.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 08:46 AM~11615102
> *heard on radio  we aint even front page news  with national media anymore..  shit I aint trippin    victims make front page  not survivors!
> surprised that raggidy  roof over your deck made it thru
> *


actually the roof over the patio held up better than the roof on my house i got shingles missing everywhere


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dish stayed on strong til I lost power and dish itself still standing tall! just fyi


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man these gas lines are stupid. Everywhere. Fuckung propole panicking n shit 

People need to get a grip. Glad I had my truck full and had my 53 full as well. My bike is also full so worst case scenario I don't gotta be at a gas station within weeks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2008, 01:11 PM~11616068
> *actually the roof over the patio held up better than the roof on my house i got shingles missing everywhere
> *


oh that's right it had those 8" roof nails lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Been out in the field today and for the most part if you got power you got cable. So if you don't got power don't even begin to worry bout your cable. Runs through the same lines if not undergroung. 

Even most Comcast facilities don't have power some only generators. Over here at wayside we working in the dark 

290 and tidwell still in the dark as well. 

Gonna be a long week


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Wass up H town i hope everyone and their family is ok. im bless i have power and water since saturday moorning . if anyone needs any help hit me up on the pm i stay in the southwest area ALIEF .if there is anything i can do for ya let me know. i also have the shop up and running . take care everybody and stay up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 16 2008, 02:13 PM~11616571
> *Wass up H town i hope everyone and their family is ok. im bless i have power and water since saturday moorning . if anyone needs any help hit me up on the pm i stay in the southwest area ALIEF .if there is anything i can do for ya let me know. i also have the shop up and running . take care everybody and stay up.
> *


gas out by there? what lines look like?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 02:21 PM~11616639
> *gas out by there?  what lines look like?
> *


i just filled up at a texaco and as soon as i was done they had a problem with power so i dont know if they gonna get it back up or not.lines werent that long.waited less than 30 mins.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 16 2008, 02:24 PM~11616669
> *i just filled up at a texaco and as soon as i was done they had a problem with power so i dont know if they gonna get it back up or not.lines werent that long.waited less than 30 mins.
> *


that's long time


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 02:41 PM~11616784
> *that's long time
> *


thats waiting in line and filling up.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

filled up bout one hour ago no line right next to the shop but i think they ran out by now there really no lines but cars keept comming in . i got a bunch of fuel treatment i can come up with like 20 gallons pm for price :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 12:21 PM~11616639
> *gas out by there?  what lines look like?
> *


the shell on fondren and beltway has had gas since about sunday morning but the line is damn long. probably take 2 hours to get to the pump. there is also a fema pod on hillcroft and beltway they got ice water and those wonderful MRE's....also on texas parkway at missouri city, city hall they got ice and water. most of mo city is back up and running, burger king, timmy chan, churches, subway, and i think foodarama is now open. for those that dont know. and want something to eat.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2008, 03:18 PM~11617123
> *the shell on fondren and beltway has had gas since about sunday morning but the line is damn long. probably take 2 hours to get to the pump.   there is also a fema pod on hillcroft and beltway they got ice water and those wonderful MRE's....also on texas parkway at missouri city, city hall they got ice and water.  most of mo city is back up and running, burger king, timmy chan, churches, subway, and i think foodarama is now open. for those that dont know. and want something to eat.
> *


we got tamales and were making brisket over here at my house so we koo on food. :biggrin: but on gas somebody told me that we werent gonna have gas for 2 weeks.dont know if thats true or not.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2008, 03:18 PM~11617123
> *the shell on fondren and beltway has had gas since about sunday morning but the line is damn long. probably take 2 hours to get to the pump.  there is also a fema pod on hillcroft and beltway they got ice water and those wonderful MRE's....also on texas parkway at missouri city, city hall they got ice and water.  most of mo city is back up and running, burger king, timmy chan, churches, subway, and i think foodarama is now open. for those that dont know. and want something to eat.
> *


i was watching the news when they were opening those up and they were saying that the mre's look like dog or cat food. :uh: i guess when your hungry your hungry


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2008, 12:11 PM~11616068
> *actually the roof over the patio held up better than the roof on my house i got shingles missing everywhere
> *


My parts cool?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

those MREs are supposed to have 3000 calories..i would need atleast 4 of them :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2008, 01:26 PM~11617201
> *My parts cool?
> *


oh yea, no damage to the garage..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 16 2008, 02:22 PM~11617160
> *we got tamales and were making brisket over here at my house so we koo on food. :biggrin: but on gas somebody told me that we werent gonna have gas for 2 weeks.dont know if thats true or not.
> *


Exactly what stirs up people.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2008, 03:30 PM~11617253
> *Exactly what stirs up people.
> *


what the tamales and brisket :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 07:12 AM~11614559
> *she aint even here  she at my uncles livin lavish with power.
> 
> I don't even care about the power so much as makin sure I got gas for work.  im on 3/4 of a tank now    due back tomorrow  and pretty sure that gas will last me least 3 trips to work  and back.    hopefully things be more back to normal by then.  im ok with food good stuff gone but enough canned stuff for a week  and  there's always taco truck on 75th  st.
> ...


Dammit. I was hungry too. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

said earlier good stuff gone so....

tonights menu

frito pie (cheese substitited with cheetos)

finally got ice so poppin out the crown royal!

and desert some m&m's I stole from the circle y earlier


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 03:05 PM~11618055
> *said earlier good stuff gone  so....
> 
> tonights menu
> ...


u gona be 220 by the end of the week


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2008, 07:11 PM~11619182
> *u gona be 220 by the end of the week
> *


better double up on cheetos then


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 16 2008, 11:15 AM~11615666
> *total loss..... took 4 hours with a chainsaw just to move the cars out  still no power but i have the generator one fan one light bulb and 3chs on the tv so im coo'
> *


Hit up fema they cover shit your ins won't. Including vehicles. As long as they can see proof of the damage n live in a affected area. And you qualify. House hold income residency yada yada yada.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i need fema to get out here with the hop mops and put a roof on this old house


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2008, 07:22 PM~11619303
> *i need fema to get out here with the hop mops and put a roof on this old house
> *


word


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11616227
> *Been out in the field today and for the most part if you got power you got cable. So if you don't got power don't even begin to worry bout your cable. Runs through the same lines if not undergroung.
> 
> Even most Comcast facilities don't have power some only generators. Over here at wayside we working in the dark
> ...


Pinche comcast pela pepinos verdurados. That's why I switched to ATT Uverse.  

Got power, water, gas and the internetez.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2008, 06:22 PM~11619303
> *i need fema to get out here with the hop mops and put a roof on this old house
> *


That's what the coast guard is for.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2008, 07:20 PM~11619864
> *Pinche comcast pela pepinos verdurados.  That's why I switched to ATT Uverse.
> 
> Got power, water, gas and the internetez.
> *


Half of our subs been up and running. And trucks been rolling since the weeked. Ask Mario. 

We got word that our galveston facility no longer exists.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2008, 08:27 PM~11619908
> *Half of our subs been up and running.  And trucks been rolling since the weeked. Ask Mario.
> 
> We got word that our galveston facility no longer exists.
> *


i bet mario is working day and night. shit galveston won't be the same.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dish made comcast look like kindergarten shit in this cane... was up and running without lag right til power finally went out for good.. I look around neighbors dish's are still there as mine is, we just waiting on power


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol yeah that's just you. More dish subs are out than cable at this moment. Att and Comcast are covering most areas that are up. 

Either way could give 2 shits bout who got what long as I get mine.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2008, 09:24 PM~11620419
> *Lol yeah that's just you. More dish subs are out than cable at this moment. Att and Comcast are covering most areas that are up.
> 
> Either way could give 2 shits bout who got what long as I get mine.
> *


glad the 283 didn't end up as an anchor hno: 

need to get that bish here. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 09:04 PM~11620230
> *dish made comcast look like kindergarten shit in this cane...  was up and running without lag  right til power finally went out for good..    I look around neighbors dish's are still there as mine is,  we just waiting on power
> *


 :uh: my internet and cable was working till power went out.as soon as it came back on all my shit worked again.never had a problem with it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2008, 08:27 PM~11620460
> *glad the 283 didn't end up as an anchor  hno:
> 
> need to get that bish here. :biggrin:
> *


Still sittin in the same spot. Find a place to rebuild it so we can take it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 16 2008, 09:40 PM~11620619
> *:uh: my internet and cable was working till power went out.as soon as it came back on all my shit worked again.never had a problem with it.
> *


 

neighbors on dish and got generator, just looked out window they watchin novelas right now. feel like tellin emto change channel.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 10:14 PM~11621058
> *
> 
> neighbors on dish and got generator, just looked out window they watchin novelas right now.  feel like tellin emto change channel.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'd expect this topic to slow down after ike's finished.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 08:04 PM~11620230
> *dish made comcast look like kindergarten shit in this cane...  was up and running without lag  right til power finally went out for good..    I look around neighbors dish's are still there as mine is,  we just waiting on power
> *


my dish is on. i'm running it and a 54" off of a 750 watt invertor hooked up to 4-31 series batts "keepin em charged with my car"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Sep 16 2008, 10:58 PM~11621633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Sep 16 2008, 11:07 PM~11621748
> *my dish is on. i'm running it and a 54" off of a 750 watt invertor hooked up to 4-31 series batts "keepin em charged with my car"
> *


you have a nice mc want to sale it


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*PINCHE IKE* :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 17 2008, 05:34 AM~11623614
> *PINCHE IKE  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


X2....................... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

LIKE TINA SAID FK IKE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne called in to my company emergency line voicemail said no work til monday assessing damage and making repairs. getting paid to kick it on front porch all week! 



> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 17 2008, 10:11 AM~11624297
> *:uh:
> *


say do me favor homie swing by my jobby job and gimme a damage report. 2901 wilcrest @ meadow glen. voicemail didn't mention if its real damage or just power outage.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2008, 09:03 AM~11624707
> *mayne  called in to my company emergency line  voicemail said no work til monday  assessing damage and making repairs.  getting paid to kick it on front porch all week!
> say  do me favor homie  swing by my jobby job and gimme a damage report.  2901 wilcrest @ meadow glen.  voicemail didn't mention if its real damage or just power outage.
> *


Use the time wisely my brother and work on the 68... :biggrin: getting paid to get your ride ready, that's what we all dream of. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 17 2008, 11:23 AM~11624912
> *Use the time wisely my brother and work on the 68...  :biggrin: getting paid to get your ride ready, that's what we all dream of. :biggrin:
> *


aint whole lot to do that I can do without electricity smart guy.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2008, 09:35 AM~11625012
> *aint whole lot to do  that I can do without electricity  smart guy.
> *



You're not mechanically inclined? I'm sure there are tons of stuff on it that could be pulled out, cleaned out, repainted, etc. 

NVM  .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431016


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I made it through, Still no electricty or internet. We just got power back at work today. Wife headed to college station and them fuckers were trying to gouge people. Hotels chargeing for a suite no matter what kind of room you had.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 17 2008, 01:02 PM~11625809
> *I made it through, Still no electricty or internet. We just got power back at work today. Wife headed to college station and them fuckers were trying to gouge people. Hotels chargeing for a suite no matter what kind of room you had.
> *


hotels aren't regulated and have have always flucuated prices based on demand. example most have less demand on weekends and have lower rates then. walk up prices are always their highest price. that's why making reservations will almost always get you a better price. but what they do then is have their systems show hotel sold out and they only take walk up reservations. all perfecrly legit, all this happens a lot like when superbowl was in town even raggidy motels in ptown were over $200 a night. hotels/motels aren't subject to price gouging laws and those laws only effect that area hit not surrounding areas anyway.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2008, 01:26 PM~11626025
> *hotels aren't regulated and have have always flucuated prices based on demand. example most have less demand on weekends and have lower rates then.    walk up prices are always their highest price.  that's why making reservations will almost always get you a better price.  but what they do then is have their systems show hotel sold out and they only take walk up reservations.    all perfecrly legit,    all this happens a lot like when superbowl was in town  even raggidy motels in ptown were over $200 a night.    hotels/motels aren't subject to price gouging laws  and those laws only effect that area hit  not surrounding areas anyway.
> *


You can't compare the increased prices during a sporting event to people seeking shelter durring a disaster. Besides that when you tell a person one price then charge thier card another price, that's shady gauging bullshit. Then the assholes even had the nerve to over charge people and then tell them housekeeping wasn't included in the price. I say Fuck Hilton Hotels, those bitches will never get anymore money from me. On the other hand Southwest was cool, we were scheduled to fly out to Vegas Tuesday. Since we still don't have power and I don't want my shit looted we wanted to cancel or reschedule. The people at southwest were helpful and even called our hotel and got a refund. All this was on a no refunds purchase, and becuase of that I will be booking more trips through SouthWest vacations in the future.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2008, 09:03 AM~11624707
> *
> say  do me favor homie  swing by my jobby job and gimme a damage report.  2901 wilcrest @ meadow glen.  voicemail didn't mention if its real damage or just power outage.
> *


went by that area yesterday and didnt really see no damage . probably just no power unlees interior damage .lucky bastard im back at work since monday worts case is that the internet is not working so i aint got shit to do is boring as Hell. and its back to work at colorado tonight so if anyone wants to see sum tits colorado is open for bussiness starting today :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2008, 09:03 AM~11624707
> *mayne  called in to my company emergency line  voicemail said no work til monday  assessing damage and making repairs.  getting paid to kick it on front porch all week!
> say  do me favor homie  swing by my jobby job and gimme a damage report.  2901 wilcrest @ meadow glen.  voicemail didn't mention if its real damage or just power outage.
> *


you need to get out the hood. there is life moving forward in the rest of the city.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

boss man called said since i had damage to my place that all i need to do is submit reciept for hotel stay and they would reimburse me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 17 2008, 03:49 PM~11627244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2008, 02:27 PM~11627517
> *boss man called said since i had damage to my place that all i need to do is submit reciept for hotel stay and they would reimburse me.
> *


it aint nothing for me to go to office depot and get a reciept book we split it 60/40


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2008, 03:21 PM~11627946
> *naw said I was gonna ride it out and meant it      and you just mad you back in your dinosaur scrubs workin for the man  and im off til tuesday!
> mayne
> *


bitch u should be glad u even have a job.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

anyone that needs gas on the west side conoco on eldridge and dairyashford $3.39 and only a one car wait.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2008, 06:05 PM~11628324
> *bitch u should be glad u even have a job.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 17 2008, 01:56 PM~11626264
> *You can't compare the increased prices during a sporting event to people seeking shelter durring a disaster. Besides that when you tell a person one price then charge thier card another price, that's shady gauging bullshit. Then the assholes even had the nerve to over charge people and then tell them housekeeping wasn't included in the price. I say Fuck Hilton Hotels, those bitches will never get anymore money from me. On the other hand Southwest was cool, we were scheduled to fly out to Vegas Tuesday. Since we still don't have power and I don't want my shit looted we wanted to cancel or reschedule. The people at southwest were helpful and even called our hotel and got a refund. All this was on a no refunds purchase, and becuase of that I will be booking more trips through SouthWest vacations in the future.
> *


heres the car I was telling you about. He goes by granpa on here


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11629958
> *anyone that needs gas on the west side conoco on eldridge and dairyashford $3.39 and only a one car wait.
> *


might go there tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 17 2008, 07:08 PM~11630027
> *heres the car I was telling you about. He goes by granpa on here
> 
> 
> ...


*CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.........*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 17 2008, 09:30 PM~11630248
> *might go there tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


there hasn't been a line in the evenings


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bayou city wings on fuqua open  

topped off tank while out quick mart on beltway by amc gulfpointe short lines 

gonna have to hunt for new car charger mine shorting out been pulling ot last few days lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 07:04 PM~11620230
> *dish made comcast look like kindergarten shit in this cane...  was up and running without lag  right til power finally went out for good..    I look around neighbors dish's are still there as mine is,  we just waiting on power
> *


x2 mine only went down due to power loss. once I got the generator going I was watching tv. again


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2008, 02:27 PM~11627517
> *boss man called said since i had damage to my place that all i need to do is submit reciept for hotel stay and they would reimburse me.
> *


 what hotel you staying at so i can bring some "relief" supplies


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 17 2008, 10:44 PM~11631011
> *what hotel you staying at so i can bring some "relief" supplies
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 17 2008, 08:44 PM~11631011
> *what hotel you staying at so i can bring some "relief" supplies
> *


lololol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2008, 05:04 PM~11628318
> *it aint nothing for me to go to office depot and get a reciept book we split it 60/40
> *


60/40?!?!? always on the hustle. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 17 2008, 09:44 PM~11631011
> *what hotel you staying at so i can bring some "relief" supplies
> *


:twak: :roflmao:

ill send you a pm. :ugh: 

LOL!! jk!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2008, 08:47 PM~11631042
> *60/40?!?!? always on the hustle. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: im trying to HELP YOU out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2008, 09:50 PM~11631071
> *:uh:  im trying to HELP YOU out
> *


just like you helping them sick folks huh? you're just a sweet young man.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i help sick people all day. , well about 5 hours of the day usually :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2008, 09:52 PM~11631111
> *yea i help sick people all day.  , well about 5 hours of the day usually  :biggrin:
> *


  

try not to fk up your back again.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2008, 10:54 PM~11631136
> *
> 
> try not to fk up your back again.
> *


snitch!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Still no light


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha forgot about curfew pulled over after makin run for donuts. I looked at cop looked at donuts he just said "nevermind" and walk back to his car.



> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Sep 17 2008, 10:39 PM~11630955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2008, 10:51 PM~11631088
> *just like you helping them sick folks huh? you're just a sweet young man.
> *


you them those "old fuckers"? and it aint "helping" if you only doin it for paycheck! 



> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 18 2008, 04:01 AM~11633157
> *Still no light
> *


x2 ha I'm starting to not give a fk!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thursday and still no work mayne 


no power either though lol 



sending FEMA big bill make em reimburse me for everything + sentimental value. gonna say "these daytons aren't suppose to rust and fk you no I aint got a receipt" :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 17 2008, 12:02 PM~11625809
> *I made it through, Still no electricty or internet. We just got power back at work today. Wife headed to college station and them fuckers were trying to gouge people. Hotels chargeing for a suite no matter what kind of room you had.
> *


damn homie....sorry to hear that....call me if you still need somewhere to stay...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 18 2008, 08:58 AM~11633622
> *damn homie....sorry to hear that....call me if you still need somewhere to stay...
> *


gonna make room for em in the barn gerhro? or be bunkies like jj and michael? 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 18 2008, 03:01 AM~11633157
> *Still no light
> *


Same here. Saw on news my area probably won't be back up until Monday. Fkin transformer blew.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2008, 04:20 AM~11633229
> *mayne another one for dish    wut u think about that slo
> *


Nga please. Give a fk who got what. At the touch of a few key strokes and ill have all of houston off for weeks.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 18 2008, 09:32 AM~11634148
> *Nga please. Give a fk who got what. At the touch of a few key strokes and ill have all of houston off for weeks.
> 
> 
> *


Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely :biggrin: Thats too much power for one mexican to have!! :0 


Meanwhile......friggin black folk and dem meskins that think they black folk had a number pulled on them:

"KHOU.com staff report 

HOUSTON -- Hundreds of people seeking Hurricane Ike aide lined up at the George R. Brown Convention Center late Wednesday night. They all arrived hoping to receive $200 checks from FEMA. 

Problem was, FEMA is not handing out checks anywhere and especially not at the George R. Brown. The convention center in downtown Houston was only a transition center for the Red Cross, where people headed to local shelters were being processed. 

Officials said a local radio station announced that federal authorities were handing out hurricane aide checks. That incorrect information spread like wildfire. 

After crowds kept coming, the Harris County Office of Emergency Management was forced to send out a release confirming that no financial aide was being offered at the center. 

FEMA has not announced plans to offer direct financial assistance at local shelters or registration centers. Instead, the federal agency is asking that people register online or by phone first to see if they qualify for assistance. 

Direct financial aide was offered post Hurricane Katrina by FEMA in 2005, but *that program was wrought with abuse and fraud*. Since then, the agency has clamped down on how aide is distributed. "


Gee thanks to the Katrina Refugees...everyone else is now fucked. People who could actually, honestly need it. People who actually work, and pay taxes....but unfortunately make too much money. I dont see how making 31,000 or 131,000 a year makes a difference on the need for electricity and the lack of water, ice and food.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2008, 08:08 AM~11633671
> *gonna make room for em in the barn gerhro?  or be bunkies like jj and michael?
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



anything to help out if necessary.....

you should stop dumping money into your car and replace some of that 1810 wood at yo nana's house. they probably haven't hooked up the house with electricity yet since it looks condemned.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 18 2008, 09:37 AM~11634182
> *Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely :biggrin:  Thats too much power for one mexican to have!! :0
> Meanwhile......friggin black folk and dem meskins that think they black folk had a number pulled on them:
> 
> ...



would have been funny if it was one of those warrant schemes. show up to collect money and get yo ass arrested for outstanding warrants or child support....hahaha

how you been hex??


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 18 2008, 09:41 AM~11634211
> *would have been funny if it was one of those warrant schemes. show up to collect money and get yo ass arrested for outstanding warrants or child support....hahaha
> 
> how you been hex??
> *


Prolly woulda been everyone in line!! :0 :biggrin: I been aiight, how about you? I was only outta power from 2am Saturday til 8pm that Saturday. However with a cranky 90yr old great grannie and a 6month pregnant mommy-to-be in the heat and humidity getting all pissy, it felt like forever. Aside from that I been all good...just lost a little xmas tree sized pine and a few shingles.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> thursday and still no work mayne
> no power either though lol
> LOL, x2, going back 2 work till monday, :uh: at least i have time to finish my frame


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 18 2008, 09:28 AM~11633754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haaaa 0wn3d


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 18 2008, 10:57~
> * AM~116343
> LOL, x2, going back 2 work till monday,  :uh: at least i have time to finish my frame
> *


***** just drove by your house while ago didn't see no work being done get to it!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2008, 03:20 AM~11633229
> *ha  forgot about curfew  pulled over after makin run for donuts.    I looked at cop looked at donuts    he just said "nevermind"  and walk back to his car.
> mayne another one for dish    wut u think about that slo
> 
> ...


i dont do it for a paycheck, i do it for spiritual uplifting, good faith and for the well being of the community.......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

GALVESTON, Texas (Sept. 18) - The death toll from Hurricane Ike is remarkably low so far, considering that legions of people stayed behind as the storm obliterated row after row of homes along the Texas coast. But officials suspect there are more victims out there and say some might simply have been swept out to sea.

theres more to the story but i know everybody is not gonna read it


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

so...if during cleanup someone finds a cookiejar that someone had their cashed stashed in, is it finders keepers?!?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man people just looking to take advantage of the system.

That's why I make sure I just deal with what I got. Fuck a charity. Don't need no hand outs can't stand that. I can understand some few that need help at hard times but not all the time or repeatedly.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 18 2008, 11:27 AM~11634518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your soppose to return to your local athoritirs and after a certain time period if unclaimed its yours. least way I remeber hearing it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 18 2008, 12:14 PM~11634883
> *Man people just looking to take advantage of the system.
> 
> That's why I make sure I just deal with what I got. Fuck a charity. Don't need no hand outs can't stand that. I can understand some few that need help at hard times but not all the time or repeatedly.
> *


ha no shit was by gulfgate earlier saw all those fools lined up at hcc for whatever fema giving out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 18 2008, 10:38 AM~11634194
> *anything to help out if necessary.....
> 
> you should stop dumping money into your car and replace some of that 1810 wood at yo nana's house. they probably haven't hooked up the house with electricity yet since it looks condemned.....
> *


that's what happens when you live on the p0 side of town.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 17 2007, 03:04 PM~8577771
> *don't hate cause i got a bed frame.....you should have taken that wood from that old ass shack you had torn down and made a damn boxspring to hold your ass.......
> *


good times


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hatin


and mayne they say may be sometime after 22nd before my power restored. really don't bother me none.


----------



## rob's 84 (Jul 27, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Comcast just got a industrial generator brought in from NY. Guess some of you fokkers will be getting your cable back on. 

Back to doing real work instead of walking round in the dark telling people what to do. 

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 18 2008, 06:32 PM~11638015
> *Comcast just got a industrial generator brought in from NY. Guess some of you fokkers will be getting your cable back on.
> 
> Back to doing real work instead of walking round in the dark telling people what to do.
> ...


http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/stories...15/daily56.html

you might want to start sending resumes to offshore companies. there's going to be a huge demand for engineers, designers, drafters.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2008, 05:52 PM~11638203
> *http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/stories...15/daily56.html
> 
> you might want to start sending resumes to offshore companies.  there's going to be a huge demand for engineers, designers, drafters.
> *


Been doing that. Might have to spice up the resume a bit more.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 18 2008, 08:38 PM~11639092
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 18 2008, 07:19 PM~11639423
> *
> *


whats up??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 18 2008, 09:19 PM~11639423
> *
> *


u got power


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 18 2008, 09:22 PM~11639463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na man got me a spot with tha net...prolly monday they will start workin on gettin lights back on...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 18 2008, 07:24 PM~11639490
> *sup mayn
> na man got me a spot with tha net...prolly monday they will start workin on gettin lights back on...
> *


chillin just got lights about a hour ago


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 18 2008, 09:26 PM~11639518
> *chillin just got lights about a hour ago
> *


lucky, got me goin crazy with no electricity :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 18 2008, 07:27 PM~11639525
> *lucky, got me goin crazy with no electricity :loco:
> *


i was going crazy without my ps3..but it makes u appreciate the small things


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 18 2008, 09:29 PM~11639539
> *i was going crazy without my ps3..but it makes u appreciate the small things
> *


hell yea, reminds me of stayin in tha valley in tha ranch :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 18 2008, 07:31 PM~11639563
> *hell yea, reminds me of stayin in tha valley in tha ranch :biggrin:
> *


i had gas and water though so wasnt that bad


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 18 2008, 01:38 PM~11636019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's cause yo fat ass even sweats when it's cold.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 18 2008, 09:31 PM~11639563
> *hell yea, reminds me of stayin in tha valley in tha ranch :biggrin:
> *


thats why i dont go to the valley that much. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11639753
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> that's cause yo fat ass even sweats when it's cold.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2008, 08:57 PM~11639844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT'S UP HOMIE>>?? HOW'S THE FAMILIA AND HE CASA?? DID YOUR CAR LOT GET ANY DAMAGE??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 18 2008, 10:35 PM~11640328
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE>>?? HOW'S THE FAMILIA AND HE CASA?? DID YOUR CAR LOT GET ANY DAMAGE??
> *


Everything was ok. The casa got some water damage but not as much as the neighbors. Nothing happened to the car lot. They survived. :biggrin: 

Haven't been to work all fkn week and bored at home not doing much of nothing. Suppose to start back up next monday since our company was near the area in La Porte that got hit hard.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2008, 04:52 PM~11638203
> *http://www.bizjournals.com/houston/stories...15/daily56.html
> 
> you might want to start sending resumes to offshore companies.  there's going to be a huge demand for engineers, designers, drafters.
> *



I know how to turn ORTHO on and off, hook it up with a job. :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 18 2008, 09:39 PM~11640370
> *Everything was ok.  The casa got some water damage but not as much as the neighbors.  Nothing happened to the car lot.  They survived.  :biggrin:
> 
> Haven't been to work all fkn week and bored at home not doing much of nothing.  Suppose to start back up next monday since our company was near the area in La Porte that got hit hard.
> *


Good luck primo ....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 17 2008, 10:54 PM~11631136
> *
> 
> try not to fk up your back again.
> *


funny he told me he fucked his up trying to fuck yours up.......ol short strokin ass ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUTS UP EVERYONE..HOPE EVERYONE AND THERE FAMILIES ARE OK..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 19 2008, 10:06 AM~11644126
> *WUTS UP EVERYONE..HOPE EVERYONE AND THERE FAMILIES ARE OK..
> *


x2
:angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2008, 12:06 PM~11644124
> *funny he told me he fucked his up trying to fuck yours up.......ol short strokin ass *****  :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne this turnin into just long paid vacation for me. my homie in dallas couldn't bring briskets earlier this week but called with news he'll be here saturday afternoon with the goods! so any ya'll ****** wanna come thru should be bbq'n sunday!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh and still no power and don't really give a fk! I'm actually loosing weight be dead sexy soon!



and fk you mac2lac if you were here you'd be loaded up in lac with the family at FEMA spots you'd be making sad face trying to score an extra MRE..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2008, 09:13 AM~11634419
> *
> *****  just drove by your house while ago  didn't see no work being done    get to it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 19 2008, 02:22 PM~11645106
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mayne line for FEMA goodies so long goes almost to your house. suprised you didn't say fk it and line up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2008, 10:06 AM~11644124
> *funny he told me he fucked his up trying to fuck yours up.......ol short strokin ass *****  :biggrin:
> *


LD bitch, L stands for LONG


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 19 2008, 11:06 AM~11644124
> *funny he told me he fucked his up trying to fuck yours up.......ol short strokin ass *****  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol 

not only is taqueria el alteno on harrisburg open but they have free wi fi


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

only the lonely!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man tried to go out to eat last night. The whole city still pitch black. And where there is power shit be all packed the fuck up.


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys, i need some sheet metal.... Not too sure what grade or size or anything like that. But whatever matches body pannels, and whatever you use to shave door handles and shit.. i need that.. if someone got some for sale, let me know.. send me a PM.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Sep 20 2008, 07:48 AM~11650541
> *Hey guys, i need some sheet metal.... Not too sure what grade or size or anything like that.  But whatever matches body pannels, and whatever you use to shave door handles and shit.. i need that..  if someone got some for sale, let me know..  send me a PM.
> *


i have some old chevrolet skin around my shop that will work let me know the sizes and i can cut them out then you can trim it to what you need will need some dolly work as it is pre 70s metal ....i have a cut off too that will work

only charging for use of my tools and elect...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 19 2008, 10:02 AM~11643131
> *Good luck primo ....
> *


Orale primo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2008, 07:51 AM~11650433
> *Man tried to go out to eat last night. The whole city still pitch black. And where there is power shit be all packed the fuck up.
> *


Denny's on I-10 & Washington wasn't that packed. Went there yesterday with the kids for lunch. It felt good eating out after a week of eating at home. hno:


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Sep 20 2008, 08:48 AM~11650541
> *Hey guys, i need some sheet metal.... Not too sure what grade or size or anything like that.  But whatever matches body pannels, and whatever you use to shave door handles and shit.. i need that..  if someone got some for sale, let me know..  send me a PM.
> *


use 18 gauge. if you buy a sheet, get the 10ft. if you just need a few pieces stop by my shop, i got some extra you can have.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ran into dish intaller while getting coffee I asked em if he busy because of ike... man said mostly its just realigning dish's that moved out of position and that only takes a minute to do. and what's keeping em busy is people not wanting to wait for comcast to fix cable and ordered new dish this week.


dunno but sounds like a sneak diss on comcast


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup.. just checkin in
still no power in my hood..

been stayin with my moms..

but im in baytown now puttin in some work..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn ive had power since saturday monring (last week). sucks to be yall.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im not staying there.. so fk it.. my mom lives on beamer and she got power..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this no power thing don't really bother me none. got batteries in boom box,ice in cooler, and pocket full of $!! so fk it, it is what it is power be on eventually til then Imma just ride it out without bitchin bout it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hurricane made my sis in law clean out her garage. Scored these buckets for 50 bucks for both.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2008, 11:57 AM~11651192
> *Hurricane made my sis in law clean out her garage.  Scored these buckets for 50 bucks for both.
> 
> 
> ...


nice score


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2008, 12:04 PM~11651222
> *nice score
> *


Thanks, going back over there today to see what else they pull out of that garage. She pointed out where there are two more in better condition and going to hit that house up later on next weekend.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2008, 12:12 PM~11651262
> *Thanks, going back over there today to see what else they pull out of that garage.  She pointed out where there are two more in better condition and going to hit that house up later on next weekend.
> *


you probably not gonna mention what they worth even before sentimental value huh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2008, 12:36 PM~11651386
> *you probably not gonna mention what they worth even before sentimental value huh
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pulling new bbq pit down s.wayside wuth capala mayne


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2008, 12:17 PM~11651911
> *pulling new bbq pit down s.wayside  wuth capala  mayne
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2008, 01:17 PM~11651911
> *pulling new bbq pit down s.wayside  wuth capala  mayne
> *


lies i didnt see nothin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2008, 12:24 PM~11645123
> *mayne line for FEMA goodies so long goes almost to your house.  suprised you didn't say fk it and line up.
> *


DNT HAVE TIME 4 THAT, GOT TO FINISH FRAME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 20 2008, 03:53 PM~11652335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need ice know anywhere nearby?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

found ice nvm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2008, 03:16 PM~11652696
> *found ice  nvm
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Only smoke I seen on the capala is the one out the exhaust.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2008, 04:33 PM~11652960
> *Only smoke I seen on the capala is the one out the exhaust.
> *


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2008, 02:39 PM~11652572
> *DNT HAVE TIME 4 THAT, GOT TO FINISH FRAME
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there tommorow homie..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 20 2008, 06:33 PM~11652960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weren't u suppose to be over here putting in work last week don't give fk if there was a hurricane


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hope everyone had a safe ike experience


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

The show is still on hurricane or not. We got everything ready and the performers are lined up. 

If yall need any info call me up. We still got the huge 5ft trophies for overal and trophies not plaques the real deal. Also special awards for best paint interior etc.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 20 2008, 08:19 PM~11654512
> *hope everyone  had a safe ike experience
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2008, 05:55 PM~11653339
> *
> you last one that should be lol at exaust jokes..  with your monkey bars exaust.
> 
> ...


keep hatin bitch when i blow by your caprice dont ask why


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2008, 09:19 PM~11654893
> *The show is still on hurricane or not.  We got everything ready and the performers are lined up.
> 
> If yall need any info call me up. We still got the huge 5ft trophies for overal and trophies not plaques the real deal. Also special awards for best paint interior etc.
> ...


is lil mama in the grey shorts gona be there :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wanna apologize to everyone in houston thread that I ever insulted or spoke negativly about. hope you can accept my apology and then let the healing process begin!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2008, 10:32 PM~11655399
> *I wanna apologize  to everyone in houston thread that I ever insulted or spoke negativly about.    hope you can accept my apology and then let the healing process begin!
> *


:uh: sounds like clowner13 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2008, 10:32 PM~11655399
> *I wanna apologize  to everyone in houston thread that I ever insulted or spoke negativly about.    hope you can accept my apology and then let the healing process begin!
> *


what a ***


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2008, 12:35 AM~11655417
> *what a ***
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Wasup people?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Sep 20 2008, 10:43 PM~11655473
> *Wasup people?
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2008, 11:31 PM~11655394
> *is lil mama in the grey shorts gona be there  :biggrin:
> *


I wish. But there will be other hood rats of similar types there!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2008, 08:20 AM~11650636
> *Denny's on I-10 & Washington wasn't that packed.  Went there yesterday with the kids for lunch.  It felt good eating out after a week of eating at home.  hno:
> *


x2.

Felt the same way when we went out to eat.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 21 2008, 04:11 AM~11656151
> *I wish. But there will be other hood rats of similar types there!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2008, 11:32 PM~11655399
> *I wanna apologize  to everyone in houston thread that I ever insulted or spoke negativly about.    hope you can accept my apology and then let the healing process begin!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 21 2008, 12:32 AM~11655399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x100


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 21 2008, 06:11 AM~11656151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk all that I got briskets on grill now. 



and ha skurry ass ****** worried about mayors curfew


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

centerpoint on the block told them ****** no hurry take your time. i aint one of them ****** that can't take living without power and esp a/c a few days.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2008, 11:40 AM~11656942
> *centerpoint on the block  told them ****** no hurry take your time. i  aint one of them  ****** that can't take living without power and esp a/c a few days.
> *


you better air out that shack. smelling like culo de marrano :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2008, 11:42 AM~11656954
> *you better air out that shack.  smelling like culo de marrano  :burn:
> *


how bout you go play tennis with your stepkid and not worry bout what the fuck I'm doing. o' stepdaddy daycare raising another ****** kid actin ass *****.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 21 2008, 12:24 PM~11657204
> *
> *


fuck haters...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2008, 10:29 AM~11657232
> *fuck haters...
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hrny brisket be ready by 3pm put your clear heels on and come over. tell your bebe to come too and bring the dice. gonna break em!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2008, 11:54 AM~11657344
> *hrny  brisket be ready by 3pm  put your clear heels on and come over.  tell your bebe to come too and bring the dice.  gonna break em!
> *


Lol!  

Oh babe got house work to be done.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2008, 01:07 PM~11657417
> *Lol!
> 
> Oh babe got house work to be done.
> *


no grub for him


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that babe shit is for the birds


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hear that's you so might as well say tweet tweet *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

power fixed


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2008, 12:32 PM~11657554
> *hear that's you  so might as well say tweet tweet  *****
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2008, 12:17 PM~11657157
> *how bout you go play tennis with your stepkid  and not worry bout what the fuck  I'm doing.  o' stepdaddy daycare raising another ****** kid  actin ass *****.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2008, 01:58 PM~11657693
> *:roflmao:
> *


power on you need cool place to stay?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2008, 01:31 PM~11657833
> *power on  you need cool place to stay?
> *


Nah I'm good. Thanks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 21 2008, 03:08 PM~11658009
> *Nah I'm good. Thanks.
> *


like it sweaty and dirty huh? I can dig that


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2008, 11:57 AM~11651192
> *Hurricane made my sis in law clean out her garage.  Scored these buckets for 50 bucks for both.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 21 2008, 12:51 AM~11655517
> *:0
> *


I know huh? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol+Sep 21 2008, 01:44 PM~11658222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

SUNDAY NOV. 9TH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 21 2008, 07:13 PM~11659247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

DECENT SYSTEM FOR SALE
ALPINE MP3/WMA CD PLAYER - DETACHABLE, TILT DOWN FACE WITH REMOTE CONTROL - IN PERFECT CONDITIONS - *STILL HAS A COUPLE OF YEARS WARRANTY WITH BEST BUY*








AUDIOBAHN 4 CHANNEL AND PIONEER 2 CHANNEL
























ALSO INCLUDES AN ALPINE EQ AND TWO LIGHTNING AUDIO 10" WOOFERS - WILL POST PICS OF THEM AS SOON AS I CAN
I'M ONLY ASKING $350 FOR EVERYTHING - OR PM ME BEST SERIOUS OFFER ONLY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 21 2008, 08:55 PM~11660006
> *DECENT SYSTEM FOR SALE
> ALPINE MP3/WMA CD PLAYER - DETACHABLE, TILT DOWN FACE WITH REMOTE CONTROL - IN PERFECT CONDITIONS - STILL HAS A COUPLE OF YEARS WARRANTY WITH BEST BUY
> 
> ...


bargain price.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IM BACK!!! :biggrin: AFTER A LONG VACATION.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pm sent on the alpine


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HELL WAS FULL, SO IM BACK!!!!! LOOK WHAT IKE BROUGHT ME.....  MOST WANTED


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 21 2008, 08:42 PM~11661062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 21 2008, 10:50 PM~11661141
> *:0
> *


wat up homie! so how things going on ur end? yup its back once again... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2008, 11:12 AM~11616074
> *dish stayed on strong til I lost power    and dish itself still standing tall!  just  fyi
> *


x2


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 21 2008, 06:48 PM~11659086
> *:biggrin: whats up ??
> 
> 
> *


Kickin it bro... up to my old tricks again homie.. Buildin, and chillin..  and workin like a mad man! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 21 2008, 08:52 PM~11661164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 22 2008, 01:11 AM~11662369
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 21 2008, 06:13 PM~11659247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man im taking my bomb to this one for sure!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 02:43 AM~11662779
> *:rant:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2008, 08:55 AM~11663235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que rollo loco!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

still no power at home or work. LOL!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I gots power at home and work, but them pinche streetlights added another 45mins to my already 1 hr commute to work :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2008, 07:02 AM~11663262
> *que rollo loco!
> *


q onda tony como te fue de vacaciones lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2008, 09:49 AM~11663512
> *q onda tony como te fue de vacaciones  lol
> *


CON MADRE HOMIE, I JUST DONT HAVE ANY POWER AT HOME BUT OTHER THAN THAT TODO ESTA BIEN. IKE BROUGHT GOOD THINGS FOR ME." MOST WANTED" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 22 2008, 09:34 AM~11663417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha, i seen HPD pulling street traffic duty [email protected] old skoo! ****** just needed white gloves and whistles.. i guess after 971932487192834789128347 t-bone accidents this week, they had to get out of their cars and actually earn their money. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 09:40 AM~11663805
> *got power at home..  but until roof fixed at work i'm on paid leave!
> 
> and you always got cool spot to stay, just gotta put the clear heels on and cum over.
> ...


i bet that makes a lot of insurance adjusters happy and alot of lawyers unhappy :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2008, 08:23 AM~11663686
> *CON MADRE HOMIE,  I JUST DONT HAVE ANY POWER AT HOME BUT OTHER THAN THAT TODO ESTA BIEN. IKE BROUGHT GOOD THINGS FOR ME." MOST WANTED" :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 thats cool at least you got sumthang out of IKe i just got a crack windshield on the red car :angry: :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2008, 10:19 PM~11654893
> *The show is still on hurricane or not.  We got everything ready and the performers are lined up.
> 
> If yall need any info call me up. We still got the huge 5ft trophies for overal and trophies not plaques the real deal. Also special awards for best paint interior etc.
> ...


  waz up wit a hop off


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2008, 11:13 AM~11664004
> *:0  :0 thats cool at least you got sumthang out of IKe i just got a crack windshield on the red car  :angry:  :angry:
> *


THAT SUCKS!! PUES WE SEE WATS UP LATER.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Sep 22 2008, 10:32 AM~11664616
> * waz up wit a hop off
> *


why u wanna watch with me??? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Sep 22 2008, 12:32 PM~11664616
> * waz up wit a hop off
> *


X2 IM READY! :biggrin: LETS HOP


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 22 2008, 11:35 AM~11664646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 22 2008, 08:44 AM~11663473
> *I gots power at home and work, but them pinche streetlights added another 45mins to my already 1 hr commute to work  :angry:
> *


Been hearing that a lot.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP PEOPLE ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

For those that want to hop. 

We do not have anything set up or organized. But this is what I can do for you guys last minute. 

I can section off an area and have a pit. Those that want to hop only can pull their rides in before noon. We can schedule a hop off by 3 or so.

Then you guys can have a "one for all". Everyone drops 40 bucks in the hat and a official will hold it. Ill let yall you decide if you want to do it "cali style" and nose them up or someone bring a stick and measure them up one by one winner take all. 

That's the only thing I can figure with such short notice. Need to know by Friday. If enough people are gonna be in. So I can have the are marked off. 


Because at the end of the day you know we don't do it for a stinking trophie or some chump change. You hop for bragging rights. 

If you want to call me you can my number is on the bottom of the flyer.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do htown


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+Sep 22 2008, 10:55 AM~11664824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 09:40 AM~11663805
> *got power at home..  but until roof fixed at work i'm on paid leave!
> 
> and you always got cool spot to stay, just gotta put the clear heels on and cum over.
> *


Lol! I gotta place to stay. And the clear heels aren't required either.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 22 2008, 02:28 PM~11665671
> *Lol! I gotta place to stay. And the clear heels aren't required either.
> *


chonies either huh?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 22 2008, 02:28 PM~11665671
> *Lol! I gotta place to stay. And the clear heels aren't required either.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2008, 01:13 PM~11664991
> *WASSUP PEOPLE ?
> *


que rollo guey!!! wat u up too homie?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2008, 10:35 AM~11664642
> *THAT SUCKS!!  PUES WE SEE WATS UP LATER.
> *


ayn tas vato aver q pasa


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 22 2008, 10:21 AM~11664521
> *
> *











hotrdnnnn :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2008, 04:38 PM~11667089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

what i miss :cheesy: 


































I'm back :cheesy: ...finaly got power at my place


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 22 2008, 02:59 PM~11667319
> *what i miss :cheesy:
> I'm back :cheesy: ...finaly got power at my place
> *


repost


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

come thru saturday im gonna be wrenchin on the 60 gettin it ready to drive :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2008, 04:04 PM~11667364
> *come thru saturday im gonna be wrenchin on the 60 gettin it ready to drive  :cheesy:
> *


  
they got us working saturdays to catch up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

quit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 22 2008, 04:38 PM~11667089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne, thats fk'd up.. roof at work sprung a leak, so i was off til it was repaired..all paid! go back tomorrow, i just found out. this whole thing was nothing more then a paid vacation for me!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

things been back to normal at my job. i guess its a double edge sword, healthcare doesnt stop for anything, so there is always a need for people


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2008, 07:35 PM~11668893
> *things been back to normal at my job. i guess its a double edge sword, healthcare doesnt stop for anything, so there is always a need for people
> *


company man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 05:37 PM~11668915
> *company man
> *


better than not having a job i guess


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2008, 07:38 PM~11668924
> *better than not having a job i guess
> *


yup


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 01:33 PM~11665713
> *chonies either huh?
> *


:angel:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 22 2008, 01:50 PM~11665865
> *
> *


 :0 LOL!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

POWER OR NO POWER SIC 713 AND WOLFIE'S AIRBRUSHING TAGGED TEAM MY RIMS: GOOD JOB GUYS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

watchin The Last Samurai, tom cruise character shoulda been more gangsta.. and just slapped japenese bitch and told her to give up that ass, then send her to kitchen to make him some fk'n noodles.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

10 days and still no power or cable. Fuck center point and comcrap. As soon as this shit is over I am looking into dish or AT&T. Had to get a generator, wireless card and rabbit ears.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2008, 06:49 PM~11669787
> *10 days and still no power or cable. Fuck center point and comcrap. As soon as this shit is over I am looking into dish or AT&T. Had to get a generator, wireless card and rabbit ears.
> *


U- Verse is the shit... :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Finallygot power on YAY!!!!

Friday Night
October 3rd
Dani's Red and Black Party @ Roxy!!
This is for all my clubbing friends!! 
WEAR BLack And RED!!

Saturday night
October 4th
Party at Norstar Bar in Northside.
This is for all my friend who want to celebrate, but dont do the club scene. 

Dress coderetty much anything goes!
However the party is gonna be Black, Silver and Hot pink, so if you got clothes already with those colors, then put em on for my party =)

Bring Your Own Bottle *icehouse*

Directions: coming from South: 45 north exit Tidwell make right on Tidwell make a left on Bauman<

There is a dancefloor tho for all my club peoples!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11669829
> *Finallygot power on YAY!!!!
> 
> Friday Night
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2008, 06:49 PM~11669787
> *10 days and still no power or cable. Fuck center point and comcrap. As soon as this shit is over I am looking into dish or AT&T. Had to get a generator, wireless card and rabbit ears.
> *


i got dish and att. tv bill is about 50 , phone and dsl is about 50. to give you an idea..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2008, 07:56 PM~11669903
> *:0
> *


You coming ? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2008, 06:56 PM~11669909
> *You coming ?  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 22 2008, 08:49 PM~11669787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no dress code? bring bottle? mayne.. finally something more my flava!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2008, 07:57 PM~11669930
> *:uh:
> *


You coming? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2008, 06:56 PM~11669909
> *You coming ?  :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 07:58 PM~11669933
> *
> no dress code? bring bottle?  mayne..    finally something more my flava!
> *


Not to mention your woman Rita will prolly be there haha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2008, 06:58 PM~11669935
> *You coming?  :0
> *


i can prolly go to the ice house. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2008, 08:03 PM~11670002
> *i can prolly go to the ice house.  :biggrin:
> *


awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic or slimm hit me up..i need a driver for the 3 and 4 of october...got some clubbin to do... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2008, 07:05 PM~11670029
> *awesome!  :biggrin:
> *


you should have picked something over on this side why u want to drive that far after drinking :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 22 2008, 08:56 PM~11669906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet you don't go in the 60


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2008, 08:59 PM~11669948
> *Not to mention your woman Rita will prolly be there haha
> *


oh.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11670052
> *but *****, you have like 3 channels, you cheap ass *****.  man spends a  few g's  on a hdtv plasma flatscreen whatever with surround sound.. and has like 4 channels besides local.  :uh:
> bet you don't go in the 60
> *


hattin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2008, 08:49 PM~11669787
> *10 days and still no power or cable. Fuck center point and comcrap. As soon as this shit is over I am looking into dish or AT&T. Had to get a generator, wireless card and rabbit ears.
> *


and pretty soon those rabbit ears aint gonna do shit but give you snow on all channels.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FRAME READY  








































BEFORE








AFTER SIX MONTHS


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The only reason I even had comcast is for the road runner. When we moved into our house DSL wasn't avalible in my neighborhood. Now AT&T is here I am going to tell comcast to fuck off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11670072
> *hattin'
> *


then..

use this remote to change channel.

use this one to change volume..


use this remote to turn off menu



***** i was there to watch a fight, not be a tv technition. universal remotes are cheap *****, look into one. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn, u out to prove a point :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:420: :rant: <--- WTF when did those get there??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 07:13 PM~11670116
> *then..
> 
> use this remote to change channel.
> ...


fuck you jack


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11670106
> *The only reason I even had comcast is for the road runner. When we moved into our house DSL wasn't avalible in my neighborhood. Now AT&T is here I am going to tell comcast to fuck off.
> *


  smart move.. fk comcast.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 22 2008, 09:13 PM~11670117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soon as your lights went out.. we decided to confuse you. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2008, 07:14 PM~11670132
> *
> *


frame looks good...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 08:16 PM~11670145
> *look like it huh?
> soon as your lights went out..  we decided to confuse you.    :uh:
> *


....shit...during the hurricane i went to sleep every night confused...I got a couple bruises from walking around the house with a lighter... I just dont get how people walked around back in the olden days


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11670166
> *....shit...during the hurricane i went to sleep every night confused...I got a couple bruises from walking around the house with a lighter... I just dont get how people walked around back in the olden days
> *


we didn't, we stayed our ass asleep. :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 08:18 PM~11670186
> *we didn't, we stayed our  ass asleep.    :uh:
> *


I couldnt sleep...both neighbors on both sides had generators...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 22 2008, 09:20 PM~11670207
> *I couldnt sleep...both neighbors on both sides had generators...
> *


bawlin...

you didnt have a flashlight?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 08:21 PM~11670221
> *bawlin...
> 
> you didnt have a flashlight?
> *


i had a lighter... it burned slightly brighter than my phone...i kept losinf the flashlight..by the time i needed it, i couldnt find it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and yeah.. my hood had generators going everywhere..but i slept right thru that shit.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2008, 07:17 PM~11670163
> *frame looks good...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2008, 07:34 PM~11670380
> *
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2008, 07:11 PM~11670095
> *FRAME READY
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD BOILER. THAT BOY SIC PUTTIN WORK WITH NO POWER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

downside to gas generators, is having to go out and search for gas to keep it running..but someone told me of this type products..runs off your homes natural gas. and can even be set to just kick during power outage. and i've never heard of natural gas to go out, since its all underground, could under some situations..but think those are rare even in hurricane. 

Briggs & Stratton (Liquid Propane or Natural Gas) Home Standby Generator











prices range from around $2000 to $6000 depending on wattage. pricey,but might be worth expense.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2008, 08:11 PM~11670095
> *FRAME READY
> 
> 
> ...


  dat is a bad bitch.....looked at it today...mayne hold up...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Sep 15 2008, 09:00 PM~11611987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 .......................COMING BACK WITA VENGENCE HU??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2008, 08:49 PM~11669787
> *10 days and still no power or cable. Fuck center point and comcrap. As soon as this shit is over I am looking into dish or AT&T. Had to get a generator, wireless card and rabbit ears.
> *


att cable/phone/internet came back when my electricity came back 8 days ago. damn and you are less than a mile 1/2 from me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2008, 09:15 PM~11670138
> *      smart move.. fk comcast.
> *


said that 2 months ago :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11671794
> *
> U AINT TALMBOUT IT...........SHOULDA SEEN ME N SLIM AT ALLURE IN MIDTOWN 2STEPPIN ON THE COUCHES IN DA VIP!!!!!!!!MAYNE!!!!!!!!1
> *


slim probably still doing the souljah boy :uh: lets roll :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 22 2008, 11:22 PM~11671855
> *said that 2 months ago  :biggrin:
> *


i said it over a year ago, when i switched over from TimeWarner/Roadrunner to AT&T/dish network right before the switch to Comcast. that switchover had nothing to do with my decision, just knew cable sucked compared to dsl/dish option. hear service got worse since the switch, and guess this hurricane proved benefit of dish over cable!  

and i hear radio ads from comcast telling people not to damage their equipment while cleaning up from hurricane.. haaaaaaa..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 22 2008, 05:33 PM~11668882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my little bro he got into em a little too much so he wants to build one every week now. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 23 2008, 08:51 AM~11673760
> *yep she walking around the hose naked now  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2008, 03:09 PM~11666755
> *que rollo guey!!! wat u up too homie?
> *


JUST HERE TRYING TO GET THE DROP AND THE 2 DR READY FOR THESE NEXT FEW SHOWS. YOU?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 22 2008, 09:41 PM~11670506
> *LOOKS GOOD BOILER. THAT BOY SIC PUTTIN WORK WITH NO POWER
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2008, 08:57 AM~11673779
> *JUST HERE TRYING TO GET THE DROP AND THE 2 DR READY FOR THESE NEXT FEW SHOWS. YOU?
> *


What's up Nick? You all get any damage to the house? Already got the estimate from the contractor, man works quick. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 01:02 AM~11672742
> *i said it over a year ago, when i switched over from TimeWarner/Roadrunner to AT&T/dish network right before the switch to Comcast.  that switchover had nothing to do with my decision, just knew cable sucked compared to dsl/dish option.    hear service got worse since the switch, and guess this hurricane proved benefit of dish over cable!
> 
> and i hear radio ads from comcast telling people not to damage their equipment while cleaning up from hurricane.. haaaaaaa..
> *


Would have done it back then but service for ATT was barely being offered in our neck of the woods this past summer. No complaints or headaches with ATT.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 06:55 AM~11673772
> *pics?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 23 2008, 09:28 AM~11673918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


being shisty huh :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 10:52 AM~11674405
> *yeah..  with att you can actually get em on the phone..  even late in the day.  and i've rarely even had to call.    fk comcast.
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 10:54 AM~11674422
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 23 2008, 10:58 AM~11674443
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2008, 08:57 AM~11673779
> *JUST HERE TRYING TO GET THE DROP AND THE 2 DR READY FOR THESE NEXT FEW SHOWS. YOU?
> *


nuthin much homie just trying to work on all my buckets at one time, it aint easy!! about to bring out my new hopper and redoing purple stuff completely pero haber que pasa. MAGNIFICOS IS MY GOAL!!


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Back to work today!! Ugh!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Sep 23 2008, 10:48 AM~11674774
> *Back to work today!!  Ugh!!
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up folx.......gotta use the phone cuz THE NET IS DOWN AT THA HOUSE STILL...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just got told I'm getting paid 40 hours for last week sitting at home. Don't even have to use vacation or sick time.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 02:47 PM~11676270
> *Just got told I'm getting paid 40 hours for last week sitting at home.  Don't even have to use vacation or sick time.
> *


Must be nice! I gotta use floating vacation days.. I was saving those damn days!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I worked Monday and Tuesday, but coulda stayed home because the fokkers that didnt come in are still getting paid for those 2 days. Thos of us who were here were greatly appreciated. I'll tell you where they can stick their appreciation. That shit should translate into extra dollars on our paycheck. :angry: I guess I should be happy I still have a job, being that 4 people already been laid off :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 23 2008, 11:54 AM~11674809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

shet, i got called to work friday and saturday last week but stayed home instead. fk working in the dark w/o a/c.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 23 2008, 02:54 PM~11676339
> *I worked Monday and Tuesday, but coulda stayed home because the fokkers that didnt come in are still getting paid for those 2 days. Thos of us who were here were greatly appreciated.  I'll tell you where they can stick their appreciation.  That shit should translate into extra dollars on our paycheck. :angry:  I guess I should be happy I still have a job, being that 4 people already been laid off :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

insurance companies are full of shit. i think that shit is a form of legal money laundering. between the state , the bank and the insurance company


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 23 2008, 02:54 PM~11676339
> *I worked Monday and Tuesday, but coulda stayed home because the fokkers that didnt come in are still getting paid for those 2 days. Thos of us who were here were greatly appreciated.  I'll tell you where they can stick their appreciation.  That shit should translate into extra dollars on our paycheck. :angry:   I guess I should be happy I still have a job, being that 4 people already been laid off :0
> *


fk all that.. tell them fools you ain't gonna stand for that.. and show em you mean business!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 03:32 PM~11676708
> *insurance companies are full of shit. i think that shit is a form of legal money laundering. between the state , the bank and the insurance company
> *


pro-rated huh? or wind not covered?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 01:51 PM~11676890
> *pro-rated huh?  or wind not covered?
> *


just a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11676898
> *just a bunch of bullshit.
> *


send FEMA the bill


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11676898
> *just a bunch of bullshit.
> *


Did an adjuster go out there to survey the home? You know you have a right to request another adjuster if the one that came didn't seem like they were doing their job. Best thing to do is get a contractor to go to your home before the adjuster does and especially that the contractor is backed by the BBB.


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2008, 07:11 PM~11670095
> *FRAME READY
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, Im impressed... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 02:07 PM~11677050
> *Did an adjuster go out there to survey the home?  You know you have a right to request another adjuster if the one that came didn't seem like they were doing their job.  Best thing to do is get a contractor to go to your home before the adjuster does and especially that the contractor is backed by the BBB.
> *


im gona have a contract come out. the whole insurance thing is a big rip off....you pay your premium on time , everytime, u file try to file a claim, they give you the bullshit runaround and look for any reason to deny it. IF they do grant you money for the claim, in turn your premium goes up....not to mention ALL premiums will go up now that they have to pay out all this money for these people. biggest rip off in town. :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 02:07 PM~11677050
> *Did an adjuster go out there to survey the home?  You know you have a right to request another adjuster if the one that came didn't seem like they were doing their job.  Best thing to do is get a contractor to go to your home before the adjuster does and especially that the contractor is backed by the BBB.
> *











:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 04:55 PM~11677635
> *im gona have a contract come out. the whole insurance thing is a big rip off....you pay your premium on time , everytime, u file try to file a claim, they give you the bullshit runaround and look for any reason to deny it.  IF they do grant you money for the claim, in turn your premium goes up....not to mention ALL premiums will go up now that they have to pay out all this money for these people. biggest rip off in town.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


all insurance is a rip off.. they'd loose $ if they made it easy to make a claim. and they aren't regulated, as in way lawyers have to have best interest of client in mind and can have have conflicts of interest and their own interest in mind. 

just pay wets to fix roof. same one that painted 60 maybe. 

heres interesting quote from wikipedia..

_Some people believe that modern insurance companies are money-making businesses which have little interest in insurance.[citation needed] They argue that the purpose of insurance is to spread risk so the reluctance of insurance companies to take on high-risk cases (e.g. houses in areas subject to flooding, or young drivers) runs counter to the principle of insurance.[citation needed]_


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well i got the 60 insured sometimes i wish it would just burn up :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 06:42 PM~11678526
> *well i got the 60 insured sometimes i wish it would just burn up :uh:
> *


that could happen :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 04:42 PM~11678526
> *well i got the 60 insured sometimes i wish it would just burn up :uh:
> *


or come up missing :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2008, 07:21 PM~11678833
> *or come up missing  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2008, 07:21 PM~11678833
> *or come up missing  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

streetshow 
post Today, 03:29 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #156459 Go to the top of the page

STREET SHOW
*****
Posts: 1,945
Joined: Jan 2008
From: Houston TX
Car Club: MANIACOS


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 23 2008, 08:07 PM~11679296
> *streetshow
> post Today, 03:29 PM
> User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #156459 Go to the top of the page
> ...


you gonna make love to em too? if so.. take that gay shit elsewhere!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2008, 10:44 PM~11672602
> *slim probably still doing the souljah boy  :uh: lets roll  :biggrin:
> *


shit u aint talmbout it come on wit da come on!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no offense to those of you involved in this movie.. but it fk'n sucked!! glad i didn't really pay for it. acting sucked.. writing sucked.. action sucked.. storyline was gay.. most intersting part was watching shorty play a customer in his own shop.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 04:42 PM~11678526
> *well i got the 60 insured sometimes i wish it would just burn up :uh:
> *


*CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR !! *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 06:20 PM~11679498
> *you gonna make love to em too?  if so.. take that gay shit elsewhere!
> *


FUCK YOU , STUPID PIECE OF SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Sep 23 2008, 06:58 PM~11679924
> *CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR !!
> *


yea, u right :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Sep 23 2008, 05:28 PM~11678898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: lets roll


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Sep 22 2008, 09:44 AM~11663473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NationWide replaced my roof last year b/c of a hail storm. My premium went down 120bux but when the bigbody got smashed last week they said "act of god sorry thats not covered" :angry: charge it to the game I fixed a big hole in my homeboys roof last friday for under a 100bux. roofing isnt hard. roofers alway charge too much :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 08:48 PM~11679829
> *no offense to those of you involved in this movie.. but it fk'n sucked!!    glad i didn't really pay for it.  acting sucked..  writing sucked..  action sucked..    storyline was gay..  most intersting part was watching shorty play a customer in his own shop.
> 
> 
> ...


why would u even watch this for :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:45 PM~11680590
> *why would u even watch this for :uh:
> *


heard suppose to have bunch of bad ass lows. :dunno: 


didnt know i had to sit thru 2 hours of shitty acting, writing, story just to see about 45 seconds of cars.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 06:48 PM~11679829
> *no offense to those of you involved in this movie.. but it fk'n sucked!!    glad i didn't really pay for it.  acting sucked..  writing sucked..  action sucked..    storyline was gay..  most intersting part was watching shorty play a customer in his own shop.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 09:33 PM~11680447
> * I fixed a big hole in my homeboys roof last friday for under a 100bux. roofing isnt hard. roofers alway charge too much :uh:
> *


just like upholstery guys with their hog rings and pliers. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 09:53 PM~11680700
> *just like upholstery  guys with their hog rings and pliers.    :uh:
> *


I like to hog ring yo lips :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 23 2008, 09:45 PM~11680590
> *why would u even watch this for :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Someone tell coca pearl that his car ran off from streetshows driveway and ended up in his front neighbors yard. he needs to go get it before the wrecker picks it up. LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 07:56 PM~11680742
> *Someone tell coca pearl that his car ran off from streetshows driveway and ended up in his front neighbors yard.  he needs to go get it before the wrecker picks it up.  LOL
> *


im gonna tell my homeboy who drives a wrecker to go get it and get paid. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 23 2008, 09:54 PM~11680713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somehow i believe it. didnt his LS try to commit suicide by jumpin off the lift? now this one running out in traffic? mayne..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 10:00 PM~11680787
> *somehow i believe it.  didnt his LS try to commit suicide by jumpin off the lift? now this one running out in traffic? mayne..
> *


Wouldn't you also if coca pearl was your owner and abandoned you. :tears:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 22 2008, 12:28 PM~11665671
> *Lol! I gotta place to stay. And the clear heels aren't required either.
> *


she at my house


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2008, 07:12 PM~11670106
> *The only reason I even had comcast is for the road runner. When we moved into our house DSL wasn't avalible in my neighborhood. Now AT&T is here I am going to tell comcast to fuck off.
> *


I was doing the same then I switched to AT&T a month ago :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 23 2008, 10:13 PM~11680979
> *she at my house
> *


ok, slow down there, ricky martin shirt pimp.. save some of that pimp juice for next time you doing the chicken dance at a party in DH. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 09:56 PM~11680742
> *Someone tell coca pearl that his car ran off from streetshows driveway and ended up in his front neighbors yard.  he needs to go get it before the wrecker picks it up.  LOL
> *


im gonna go get it.i could use some parts for the el camino :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 07:33 PM~11680447
> *It normally takes me 50mins to get home yesterday took just over 2 hours :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 called him told i have paco and chuy the roofers if he needed them


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 07:48 PM~11679829
> *no offense to those of you involved in this movie.. but it fk'n sucked!!     glad i didn't really pay for it.  acting sucked..   writing sucked..  action sucked..     storyline was gay..   most intersting part was watching shorty play a customer in his own shop.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
I got confused cuz all the bald headed mexican dudes looked alike...

...but it was interesting...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 07:56 PM~11680742
> *Someone tell coca pearl that his car ran off from streetshows driveway and ended up in his front neighbors yard.  he needs to go get it before the wrecker picks it up.  LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 23 2008, 08:43 PM~11681390
> *:roflmao:
> I got confused cuz all the bald headed mexican dudes looked alike...
> 
> ...


thats racist :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2008, 09:44 PM~11681409
> *thats racist  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:

whatever... its the same as saying all asians look alike.... 
...and they do...dont deny it!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

bucket still hitch hiking on your neighbors yard? LOL

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: streetshow, BAYTOWNSLC, 88spokes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 23 2008, 08:47 PM~11681442
> *:biggrin:
> 
> whatever... its the same as saying all asians look alike....
> ...


im not racist so i dont agree.... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry to inform everybody that one a piece of the ls . is been picked up by the owner and is making a comeback soon . and it almost got me thrown out my neighborhood they said they had enough of my buckets :biggrin: no actually the only house on the block with cars sitting on spokes (chinas) and shit lots of oil stains :biggrin: and the half pit half german shepherd who dont like cocoa pearl for shit always barking at him


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Sep 23 2008, 10:43 PM~11681390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you mean this wasn't avengemydeath at olympics? fool lied said he scored the gold.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 10:00 PM~11680787
> *how about hog ring your tongue, maybe help control that lisp of yours.   retarded sounding *****.
> *


uhhh..... wtf are you talking about :uh: u the one that sounds retarded with all that fat squezzin on your wind pipe :uh: heavy breathin fat slob! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 23 2008, 11:02 PM~11681632
> *sorry to inform everybody that one a piece of the ls . is been picked up by the owner and is making a comeback soon . and it almost got me thrown out my neighborhood they said they had enough of my buckets  :biggrin: no actually the only house on the block with cars sitting on spokes (chinas) and shit lots of oil stains :biggrin: and the half pit half german shepherd who dont like cocoa pearl for shit always barking at him
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 08:54 PM~11680713
> *I like to hog ring yo lips :cheesy:
> *


I'd pay good money to see that.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 23 2008, 10:32 PM~11681245
> *called him told i have paco and chuy the roofers if he needed them
> *


yeah but i did it for free  paco and chuy gunna charge.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11681720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comcast dont pay good money though, so you out of luck!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 10:13 PM~11681781
> *
> comcast dont pay good money though, so you out of luck!
> *


Lol oh. Ok. 


I got my money ready. If your up for it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11681720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1st off Ive never spoken to you closer than 15 feet away and I didnt know that I had lisp??? I guess you making shit up now.... get a life and worry about ur diabetes fkwad!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:18 PM~11681840
> *Lol oh. Ok.
> I got my money ready. If your up for it.
> *


save you $ for your buckets.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 11:19 PM~11681849
> *1st off Ive never spoken to you closer than 15 feet away and I didnt know that I had lisp??? I guess you making shit up now.... get a life and worry about ur diabetes fkwad!
> *


cause you a skurry bitch.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:18 PM~11681840
> *Lol oh. Ok.
> I got my money ready. If your up for it.
> *


le falta las bolas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

brian such a lil bitch..he swore he was gonna get me..but man was 15 feet from me one day.. and was too fk'n skurred to get out of the car.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 11:20 PM~11681875
> *cause you a skurry bitch.
> *


I said "bring ur fat ass over here" and you just turned just like the pussy you really are! five ppl were standing there to witness it..... You fkin CAKE!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11681903
> *brian such a lil bitch..he swore he was gonna get me..but man was 15 feet from me one day..  and was too fk'n skurred to get out of the car.
> *


You couldn't walk 15 feet to his car to confront homeboy? Sounds like someone didn't make the effort to step up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11681903
> *brian such a lil bitch..he swore he was gonna get me..but man was 15 feet from me one day..  and was too fk'n skurred to get out of the car.
> *


I got out and you left....... CAKE ASS WANNA BE "G"!!!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 11:23 PM~11681917
> *I said "bring ur fat ass over here" and you just turned just like the pussy you really are! five ppl were standing there to witness it..... You fkin CAKE!!!!
> *


they witness me call you out.. you one looking to get me. you bitch ass ***** hiding in car. give a fk what you said, couldnt even make out what you saying with that lisp of yours.. you fk'n bitch ass *****. you know you wouldnt have done shit. so shut the fk up already. and go play with your step kids *****.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 11:24 PM~11681921
> *You couldn't walk 15 feet to his car to confront homeboy?  Sounds like someone didn't make the effort to step up.
> *


he was there less than 2mins :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 11:24 PM~11681921
> *You couldn't walk 15 feet to his car to confront homeboy?  Sounds like someone didn't make the effort to step up.
> *


he one said he was out to get me. wasn't lookin too hard if he didnt wanna get out of the car.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 11:25 PM~11681948
> *they witness me call you out..    you one looking to get me.  you bitch ass ***** hiding in car.    give a fk what you said, couldnt even make out what you saying with that lisp of yours..  you fk'n bitch ass *****.  you know you wouldnt have done shit.  so shut the fk up already.  and go play with your step kids *****.
> *


CAKE or should I say Kennys puppet?? does ur ass hurt from his hand up there making u do the jaw jack cake walk you do?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11681921
> *You couldn't walk 15 feet to his car to confront homeboy?  Sounds like someone didn't make the effort to step up.
> *


A bitch made ngas Gotta do what bitch made ngas gotta do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 11:28 PM~11681982
> *CAKE or should I say Kennys puppet?? does ur ass hurt from his hand up there making u do the jaw jack cake walk you do?
> *


that man got nothing to do with this shit. did i say something that struck a nerve *****?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 11:29 PM~11682000
> *that man got nothing to do with this shit.    did i say something that struck a nerve *****?
> *


CAKE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 11:30 PM~11682011
> *CAKE
> *


yeah, figures thats all you'd have to say. bitch ass *****.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You two need to get an area roped off at a park one weekend, put on some boxing gloves and go at it. I got $50 on the white guy. :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 10:30 PM~11682011
> *CAKE
> *


Making that nga hungry. Chill.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 09:28 PM~11681982
> *CAKE or should I say Kennys puppet?? does ur ass hurt from his hand up there making u do the jaw jack cake walk you do?
> *


i aint got nothing to do with it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 10:34 PM~11682080
> *You two need to get an area roped off at a park one weekend, put on some boxing gloves and go at it.  I got $50 on the white guy.  :cheesy:
> *


I got 100 on that 50. Real talk.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11680979
> *she at my house
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 

What's up Dave? :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:36 PM~11682096
> *I got 100 on that 50. Real talk.
> *


Back in the days Pauline St (Angel's old house) in Pasadena was where shit talkers put on the gloves to box it out and settle differences. LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2008, 11:34 PM~11682083
> *i aint got nothing to do with it.
> *


so how this fool know details like my step son? you this fool only friend :uh: I know ur style like when I took the blame for ur shit talkin to goofy, or did you forget about you AIMin me tellin me to say this and that.....? this fool says shit you know and the others that know dont associate with him and ppl tell me yeah I just call you out...... get a life :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 10:39 PM~11682134
> *Back in the days Pauline St (Angel's old house) in Pasadena was where shit talkers put on the gloves to box it out and settle differences.  LOL
> *


And that's about as G as it gets if you a real man. Unlike these putos now a days quick to draw guns. 

I could personally take or give an ass whopping and still shake the mans hand after its all said and done. 

Fuck this internet thuggery.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 11:33 PM~11682058
> *yeah, figures thats all you'd have to say. bitch ass *****.
> *


truth hurts 




CAKE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:43 PM~11682183
> *And that's about as G as it gets if you a real man. Unlike these putos now a days quick to draw guns.
> 
> I could personally take or give an ass whopping and still shake the mans hand after its all said and done.
> ...


He should have some of those days still on vhs from back then. we boxed like a motherfucker every weekend since someone got hurt. LOL that fool nick who use to be in chosen few with the 70 impala got his ass served many weekends by angel and mario. LMAO!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lolz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 23 2008, 09:41 PM~11682163
> *so how this fool know details like my step son? you this fool only friend :uh: I know ur style like when I took the blame for ur shit talkin to goofy, or did you forget about you AIMin me tellin me to say this and that.....? this fool says shit you know and the others that know dont associate with him and ppl tell me yeah I just call you out...... get a life  :uh:
> *


hewwooo whine one one i need a whaaambulance


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 10:45 PM~11682204
> *He should have some of those days still on vhs from back then.  we boxed like a motherfucker every weekend since someone got hurt.  LOL  that fool nick who use to be in chosen few with the 70 impala got his ass served many weekends by angel and mario. LMAO!
> *


Lol no way. By lil Mario! Wtf. Ha!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Uh oh. Buncha craziness goin on in here.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11682234
> *Uh oh. Buncha craziness goin on in here.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2008, 11:47 PM~11682229
> *Lol no way. By lil Mario! Wtf. Ha!
> *


you'd be surprised, that lil bish is like a pitbull when it comes to chingasos. LOL Leaving bishes crying for mama's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bringing up htown congradulator lol. man that shit was like 3 years old and me and goofy been squashed that beef so try another route


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Well damn. Lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 23 2008, 10:48 PM~11682238
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 23 2008, 11:53 PM~11682293
> *:wave:
> *


cq-JyRFH2-Q&hl=en&fs=1

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

kind of reminds me of the rappers trying to act like they were born a "G" but end up getting exposed as a nerd back in the days.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up latin liv4lacs and streetshow how u guys how was the storm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 24 2008, 12:08 AM~11682488
> *was up latin liv4lacs and streetshow how u guys how was the storm
> *


que onda homie, when is the next get together at denas canton? doing good loco and the storm was rough but got through it alright.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 23 2008, 10:08 PM~11682488
> *was up latin liv4lacs and streetshow how u guys how was the storm
> *


q onda bro it was all good no major damage to the crib or the buckets power went out for just a few hours.how bout you? hope you and your family are ok.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

we been good just chilling at the hospital probably the next party would be for the magnificos show I think I seen u today in la porte u work on 16 th st


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Sep 24 2008, 12:16 AM~11682570
> *we been good just chilling at the hospital probably the next party would be for the magnificos show I think I seen u today in la porte u work on 16 th st
> *


orale, how's the child doing? yeah i work over there. should have stopped by. ask for Gabriel though, if you ask for latin they'll look at you like


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 23 2008, 11:47 PM~11682234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


handsome kid i was.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 12:20 AM~11682599
> *
> handsome kid i was.
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *Taste of True*, Devious Sixty8, KING*OF*ATX, streetshow

Chris? Let me know what day I can go by and pick up those wheels. Slo and me heading out next saturday to pick up the regal.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 12:23 AM~11682635
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Taste of True, Devious Sixty8, KING*OF*ATX, streetshow
> 
> ...


No problem, anyday this week is good for me..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Sep 24 2008, 12:27 AM~11682663
> *No problem, anyday this week is good for me..
> *


I can go by tomorrow around 7pm. Text me your address to my cell.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 24 2008, 08:25 AM~11683989
> *ZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2008, 09:55 PM~11682325
> *cq-JyRFH2-Q&hl=en&fs=1
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 02:02 PM~11676419
> *x2
> 
> actually, was off the thurs and friday before..  all last week..and yesterday.. so thats total of 8 days i'm getting paid for, without having to work.
> ...


Same here plus offer to still have hotel cost reimbursed.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2008, 09:56 AM~11684493
> *Same here plus offer to still have hotel cost reimbursed.
> *


boss man trying to get you in motel huh? :0 explains all the bonuses and raises. 

reminds me.. governer had suspended state and local hotel taxes. so everyone who stayed at a hotel/motel because of ike..check your receipts at check out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2008, 07:23 AM~11683743
> *:cheesy:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=432143&st=0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 09:02 AM~11684533
> *boss man trying to get you in motel huh?  :0    explains all the bonuses and raises.
> 
> reminds me..    governer had suspended state and local hotel taxes.  so everyone who stayed at a hotel/motel because of ike..check your receipts at check out.
> *


Hahaha! No fker.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2008, 10:30 PM~11681218
> *ok, slow down there, chicken dance at a party in DH.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 24 2008, 11:04 AM~11685079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it happened.. i just got my plate off bbq and burned out. pretended i didnt know his ass.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 12:02 PM~11685541
> *:scrutinize:
> it happened.. i just got my plate off bbq and burned out.  pretended i didnt know his ass.
> *


SAY IT AINT SO DAVE! :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 10:03 AM~11685548
> *SAY IT AINT SO DAVE! :cheesy:
> *


sup Nesto


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 12:35 PM~11685844
> *sup Nesto
> *


Sup MANIACO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 01:03 PM~11686077
> *Sup MANIACO  :biggrin:
> *


ay buey! he jump ship from Locos Creations???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 01:29 PM~11686263
> *ay buey!  he jump ship from Locos Creations???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Hny Brn Eyz

:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 12:33 PM~11686306
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


Hey! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 01:29 PM~11686263
> *ay buey!  he jump ship from Locos Creations???
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 01:29 PM~11686263
> *ay buey!  he jump ship from Locos Creations???
> *


HES A MANIACO!!!!  LOCOS STILL HERE HOMIE!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 11:03 AM~11686077
> *Sup MANIACO  :biggrin:
> *


chillen homie trying to get sum work done was waitting for u yesterday at Colorado :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2008, 02:53 PM~11686985
> *HES A MANIACO!!!!   LOCOS STILL HERE HOMIE!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 12:35 PM~11685844
> *sup Nesto
> *


QUE HONDA LOCO, I SEE UR MANIACANDO NOW!! :biggrin: ECHALE GANAS HOMIE..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2008, 12:53 PM~11686985
> *HES A MANIACO!!!!   LOCOS STILL HERE HOMIE!
> *


and we still homies. with the intention of keeping the lowrider movement alive Q no tony ??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2008, 12:54 PM~11687007
> *QUE HONDA LOCO, I SEE UR MANIACANDO NOW!! :biggrin:  ECHALE GANAS HOMIE..
> *


we still family bro just different last name u know how we do this :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 02:55 PM~11687013
> *and we still homies. with the intention of keeping the lowrider movement alive Q no tony ??
> *


That's the way it's suppose to be.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 12:56 PM~11687031
> *That's the way it's suppose to be.
> *


unlike u and devious blocking each other of yas myspace :roflmao: :roflmao: POS Q LE HICIESTE AL GORDITO??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 02:58 PM~11687057
> *unlike u and devious blocking each other of yas myspace  :roflmao:  :roflmao: POS Q LE HICIESTE AL GORDITO??????
> *


hold up, i never dropped him from my myspace. him and a few other hurt nga's dropped me a while back. not mentioning any names though. 

i went through months of depression wondering why toneladas dropped me from myspace. i thought we had a good relationship between the both of us. even though there are 400 lbs difference between us both, i thought we could make it. :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

it was one of those "lemme take off the bitch ass ****** from my list" days. thats all.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 03:02 PM~11687105
> *it was one of those "lemme take off the bitch ass ****** from my list" days.  thats all.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

si, and you put your shit private so that i can't photoshop your sentimental pics. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:02 PM~11687116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> si, and you put your shit private so that i can't photoshop your sentimental pics.  hno:
> *


oh, going private was nothing to do with you. it was stalkin ex's. tryin to hit a ***** with child support.. so fk that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 03:03 PM~11687130
> *oh, going private was nothing to do with you.    it was stalkin ex's.    tryin to hit a ***** with child support.. so fk that.
> *


you got a good point there. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Devious Sixty8, Layin'_Low_'81, LurchPP, streetshow, *Hny Brn Eyz*

dont play dumb.. you better fk'n say hi!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 02:58 PM~11687057
> *POS Q LE HICIESTE AL GORDITO??????
> *


clowning and sold him some overpriced chinas.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 01:08 PM~11687180
> *clowning and sold him some overpriced chinas.
> *


got any zs for sale he is into em now im sure u can sale em for a good chunk and a half of the original price. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 03:13 PM~11687241
> *got any zs for sale he is into em now im sure u can sale em for a good chunk and a half of the original  price. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 01:03 PM~11687130
> *oh, going private was nothing to do with you.    it was stalkin ex's.    tryin to hit a ***** with child support.. so fk that.
> *


i think half of the pics of his photoalbums is pictures of you . he really did thought you guys had a good thang going on :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 03:13 PM~11687241
> *got any zs for sale he is into em now im sure u can sale em for a good chunk and a half of the original  price. :cheesy:
> *


latin don't know nothing about no z's.. he busy having tennis lessons cause he one of thos good step-daddy ass ******.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 01:18 PM~11687275
> *latin don't know nothing about no z's.. he busy having tennis lessons cause he one of thos good step-daddy ass ******.
> *


yep but he takes advantage of em by salling over priced moonroofs and on top of that takingm pictures upon pickup so later on he can clown on the net. heartless


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 03:18 PM~11687275
> *latin don't know nothing about no z's.. he busy having tennis lessons cause he one of thos good step-daddy ass ******.
> *


   

Mainly deal in Weld Draglites & Cragar Superlites :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 03:19 PM~11687288
> *yep but he takes advantage of em by salling over priced moonroofs and on top of that takingm pictures upon pickup so later on he can clown on the net. heartless
> *


 :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 01:19 PM~11687289
> *
> 
> Mainly deal in Weld Draglites & Cragar Superlites  :biggrin:
> *


hotrdnnnn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 03:19 PM~11687288
> *yep but he takes advantage of em by salling over priced moonroofs and on top of that takingm pictures upon pickup so later on he can clown on the net. heartless
> *


naw not that fool.. his real stepkid.. latin bought a tennis racket from me, that i found in trunk of car i bought. said the fat kid needed to get off the tv and do some exericise.. lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 24 2008, 02:10 PM~11686597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea man got caught up with a homie who came in from out of town, plus got word not to collect money


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 03:22 PM~11687308
> *naw not that fool.. his real stepkid.. latin bought a tennis racket from me, that i found in trunk of car i bought.  said the fat kid needed to get off the tv and do some exericise..    lol
> *


sorry man, the kid isn't fat and spends most of his time outdoors either helping around the yard or riding his bike. Not like other kids who grow fat playing video games all day or being a couch potato. what was your excuse for growing fat over fat?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

la gorda mas estupida del barrio


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:24 PM~11687335
> *sorry man, the kid isn't fat and spends most of his time outdoors either helping around the yard or riding his bike.  Not like other kids who grow fat playing video games all day or being a couch potato.  what was your excuse for growing fat over fat?
> *


well, that ain't what you told me when you bought the tennis racket.. lets see pics of this step kid.. or better yet, nevermind.. might look like me and have bigger problems..lol.. oh, and looks to me like someone needs the hurt feelings report.. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 03:27 PM~11687370
> *well, that ain't what you told me when you bought the tennis racket..  lets see pics of this step kid..      or better yet, nevermind.. might look like me and have bigger problems..lol..       oh, and looks to me like someone needs the hurt feelings report..      :roflmao:
> *


my feelings never get hurt like your bitch ass. why is it that your cousin says you are a hurt pussy when someone talks shit to you? guess your family knows you better.

 

btw, never even did much talking when i bought it from you, just drove up, saw it and gave you the change for it, then told you laters.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:26 PM~11687353
> *la gorda mas estupida del barrio
> 
> 
> ...


typical of you, your feelings get hurt..you do only thing you can do.. pop out the stupid photoshops. how about you go have a drink and get over it.. oh wait.. then you won't be able to start your car.. you 3x OG drunk driver.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 03:29 PM~11687392
> *typical of you, your feelings get hurt..you do only thing you can do.. pop out the stupid photoshops.      how about you go have a drink and get over it.. oh wait..  then you won't be able to start your car..    you 3x OG drunk driver.
> *


better than being morbidly overweight. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:29 PM~11687381
> *my feelings never get hurt like your bitch ass.  why is it that your cousin says you are a hurt pussy when someone talks shit to you?  guess your family knows you better.
> 
> 
> ...


cause i rolled window up on you, didnt have shit to say. you one gave me sad story of fat stepkid thats always in front of tv.. and i really wasn't intersted in sad stepdad stories.. 

and so now you snitchin on my primo? this aint got nothing to do with him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 03:32 PM~11687422
> *cause i rolled window up on you, didnt have shit to say.  you one gave me sad story of fat stepkid thats always in front of tv..    and i really wasn't intersted in sad stepdad stories..
> 
> and so now you snitchin on my primo?    this aint got nothing to do with him.
> *


Just telling it like it is.  

You rolled up your window, yeah right, your fat ass was sweating like a hot mop in that bucket of yours and sounding like Darth Vader gasping for air. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:30 PM~11687402
> *better than being morbidly overweight.  :biggrin:
> *


lets see.. you had 3 dwi's.. you can't drive without blowing in breathalizer.. you ain't allowed to see your 1st kids.. you married to some other brawd and bought her a jeep liberty and a house, taking care of another man's kid.. you a grown man that still tries to make $ dj'ing.. 


i'd say i'm ok with being overweight compared to that. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

silence.he must be working on another photoshop.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 01:24 PM~11687332
> *yea man got caught up with a homie who came in from out of town, plus got word not to collect money
> *


yep i aint got it no more   



and i dint mean to start no shit betwwen DEVIOUS AND LATIN . :angel: but this hit is funny :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 02:55 PM~11687013
> *and we still homies. with the intention of keeping the lowrider movement alive Q no tony ??
> *


U ALREADY KNOW HOMIE! WE GOTTA WHAT WE GOTTA DO...IM STILL HERE TO HELP OUT CON LO QUE PUEDA.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 03:37 PM~11687481
> *yep i aint got it no more
> and i dint  mean to start no shit betwwen DEVIOUS AND LATIN . :angel: but this hit is funny  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


naw *****, you next!! 


j/k.. hey.. come work on this fk'n bucket already dammit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 03:35 PM~11687453
> *lets see.. you had 3 dwi's..  you can't drive without blowing in breathalizer.. you ain't allowed to see your 1st kids..    you married to some other brawd and bought her a jeep liberty and a house, taking care of another man's kid..    you a grown man that still tries to make $ dj'ing..
> i'd say i'm ok with being overweight compared to that.
> 
> ...


3 dwi's correct.
breathalizer coming off at the end of dec.
i have no other kids
married my wife and bought her a jeep
bought a home for us
never tried to make money dj'ing because i got paid at a real job

yes, you are overweight, diabetic, can't find no other clothes but sweat pants and tops to go out in public, all have to be black so that blind people won't say "damn that mother fucker is beyond fat!" and still lives with nana's.

just admit that you don't have shit going for you other than a mattress on the floor w/o a box spring since you got tired of breaking boards everytime you laid that whale of a figure of yours on it. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 03:37 PM~11687481
> *yep i aint got it no more
> and i dint  mean to start no shit betwwen DEVIOUS AND LATIN . :angel: but this hit is funny  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


was lookin forward to that money, them .99 cent tacos from jack in tha box where starting to sound good :angry: 

:cheesy: :biggrin: 

a homie wants to check out streetshow is that cool if we swing by saturday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 03:37 PM~11687481
> *yep i aint got it no more
> and i dint  mean to start no shit betwwen DEVIOUS AND LATIN . :angel: but this hit is funny  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it's all about shit talking :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 02:56 PM~11687031
> *That's the way it's suppose to be.
> *


CAMARADAS DE BARRIO!!!  WAT UP LATIN?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 03:40 PM~11687509
> *was lookin forward to that money, them .99 cent tacos from jack in tha box where starting to sound good :angry:
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...


  QUE ROLLO NESTO!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2008, 03:42 PM~11687530
> *
> QUE ROLLO NESTO!
> *


wassaappeennniiinnn LOCO... you got the cutty back????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:39 PM~11687503
> *3 dwi's correct.
> breathalizer coming off at the end of dec.
> i have no other kids
> ...


thought you didn't get hurt feelings. ***** sure sounding mad right about now. could really give a fk what you think. you the sucka-fo-love raising another man's kid.. that can't handle his booze..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 24 2008, 03:41 PM~11687524
> *CAMARADAS DE BARRIO!!!   WAT UP LATIN?
> *


Just here killing time and ready to go home


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 03:43 PM~11687540
> *thought you didn't get hurt feelings.  ***** sure sounding mad right about now.        could really give a fk what you think.    you the sucka-fo-love raising another man's kid..  that can't handle his booze..
> *


oh yeah boy, can't say you're a man since you can't live like a man, turn up your speakers, i'm really mad. lmao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

andale gordito, this is getting boring, start typing faster. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Going to be postponed, date to be announced.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:49 PM~11687611
> *andale gordito, this is getting boring, start typing faster.  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


sorry was on phone with homies in DZP and DH.. talkin over old times.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

latin vs. devious
who will win?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 24 2008, 04:08 PM~11687813
> *latin vs. devious
> who will win?
> *


deezzzz nuttzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 24 2008, 04:08 PM~11687813
> *latin vs. devious
> who will win?
> *


this shit is alot more interesting when it is folks that know each other compared to folks in off topic who don't know much about the other. shit in off topic goes into loops that never end and gives the reader a headache by having to open topics and read all that bullshit. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 24 2008, 01:38 PM~11687488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would know MESSING UP GOOD TOPICS like 20" wire wheels for sale AND gots $3800 to spend :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 04:26 PM~11687990
> *You would know MESSING UP GOOD TOPICS like 20" wire wheels for sale  AND  gots $3800 to spend  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 24 2008, 04:35 PM~11688072
> *:|
> *


YOU GOT ANOTHER $300 FOR DADDY?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 04:36 PM~11688092
> *YOU GOT ANOTHER $300 FOR DADDY?
> *


depends on what you got.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 24 2008, 04:39 PM~11688120
> *depends on what you got.
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZNUTZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 04:39 PM~11688122
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZNUTZZZZZZZZ!
> *


thats very cute of you. look like the devioussyndrome is getting attached to you like a parasite


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 24 2008, 04:43 PM~11688163
> *thats very cute of you. look like the devioussyndrome is getting attached to you like a parasite
> *


 hno: 

i'm going to hit up a junkyard this weekend looking for stuff to sell you with a high sentimental value attached. what do you need?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

depend will they have old cars? like my impala
or will they have g bodies?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 24 2008, 04:45 PM~11688180
> *depend will they have old cars? like my impala
> or will they have g bodies?
> *


i'm going to look for a window for g-body and also front/rear bumpers for regal.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 24 2008, 04:26 PM~11687990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hush up *****, this grown folks shyt talkin.. you aint ready for all that yet. maybe one day.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 24 2008, 03:08 PM~11687813
> *latin vs. devious
> who will win?
> *


noone wins in e thuggin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

an early 80s monte carlo door with MANUAL WINDOWS. or cut the piece that hold the window mechanism from another g body door for the manual windows.


this it for now unless you find some cragers. 




















might take steelies into consideration :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 24 2008, 04:50 PM~11688227
> *an early 80s monte carlo door with MANUAL WINDOWS. or cut the piece that hold the window mechanism from another g body  door for the manual windows.
> this it for now unless you find some cragers.
> might take steelies into consideration  :ugh:
> *


b!tch, i'm only going with a toolbox of sockets & wrenches, not a plasma cutter. :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 04:51 PM~11688241
> *b!tch, i'm only going with a toolbox of sockets & wrenches, not a plasma cutter.  :twak:
> *


 :uh: you stupid bitch buy the door and sell it to me.

oh and a passanger side wiper for monte carlo.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ1_JnBADlk
:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 04:59 PM~11688313
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gJ1_JnBADlk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gJ1_JnBADlk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 24 2008, 04:53 PM~11688257
> *:uh:  you stupid bitch buy the door and sell it to me.
> 
> oh and a passanger side wiper for monte carlo.
> *


 :0 sentimental value gonna go up even more for that.. i bet.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Sep 24 2008, 12:21 AM~11682610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 04:59 PM~11688313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 24 2008, 04:53 PM~11688257
> *:uh:  you stupid bitch buy the door and sell it to me.
> 
> oh and a passanger side wiper for monte carlo.
> *


how about i just take a picture and charge you for cellphone flash. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Check this homies. For the 11th annual Hypnotized car show and concert It is confirmed shortys hydraulics will be sponsoring a set of brand new 13" all chrome wire wheels. That means every car that enters the show will have a shot in this raffle we have been doing this for a few years already and one lucky rider gets a brand new set of shoes for their ride. 

And this is at no cost. Just enter your ride and you get a ticket and a raffle will be made right around throphie time all free with vehicle entrie. 

Hit me up for info or any questions.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 02:06 PM~11687166
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Devious Sixty8, Layin'_Low_'81, LurchPP, streetshow, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


hi chismoso!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 02:24 PM~11687332
> *:biggrin:  nada nomas! Too much drama in off topic so just enjoying myself... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2008, 06:45 PM~11689397
> *hi chismoso!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 24 2008, 02:37 PM~11687481
> *and i dint  mean to start no shit betwwen DEVIOUS AND LATIN . :angel: but this hit is funny  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:nono:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/A-Team-camm...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

THANKS 4 THE PROPS HOMIES, JUST TRYING TO PUT A BACK YARD CLEAN HOPPER, PUTTN DOWN 4 H TOWN,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2008, 07:12 PM~11689689
> *THANKS 4 THE PROPS HOMIES, JUST TRYING TO PUT A BACK YARD CLEAN HOPPER, PUTTN DOWN 4 H TOWN,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2008, 07:12 PM~11689689
> *THANKS 4 THE PROPS HOMIES, JUST TRYING TO PUT A BACK YARD CLEAN HOPPER, PUTTN DOWN 4 H TOWN,
> *


call me if you need any help,i'll come over.. i've been known to turn a wrench once and awhile.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 05:25 PM~11689827
> *call me if you need any help,i'll come over..    i've been known to turn a wrench once and awhile.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

streetshow.. this all you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RARE-Bill-B...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> brian such a lil bitch..he swore he was gonna get me..but man was 15 feet from me one day.. and was too fk'n skurred to get out of the car.





> I said "bring ur fat ass over here" and you just turned just like the pussy you really are! five ppl were standing there to witness it..... You fkin CAKE!!!!





> You couldn't walk 15 feet to his car to confront homeboy? Sounds like someone didn't make the effort to step up.





> they witness me call you out.. you one looking to get me. you bitch ass ***** hiding in car. give a fk what you said, couldnt even make out what you saying with that lisp of yours.. you fk'n bitch ass *****. you know you wouldnt have done shit. so shut the fk up already. and go play with your step kids *****.





> CAKE or should I say Kennys puppet?? does ur ass hurt from his hand up there making u do the jaw jack cake walk you do?





> yeah, figures thats all you'd have to say. bitch ass *****.





> so how this fool know details like my step son? you this fool only friend :uh: I know ur style like when I took the blame for ur shit talkin to goofy, or did you forget about you AIMin me tellin me to say this and that.....? this fool says shit you know and the others that know dont associate with him and ppl tell me yeah I just call you out...... get a life :uh:





> And that's about as G as it gets if you a real man. Unlike these putos now a days quick to draw guns.
> 
> I could personally take or give an ass whopping and still shake the mans hand after its all said and done.
> 
> Fuck this internet thuggery.





> hewwooo whine one one i need a whaaambulance





> kind of reminds me of the rappers trying to act like they were born a "G" but end up getting exposed as a nerd back in the days.





> la gorda mas estupida del barrio





> typical of you, your feelings get hurt..you do only thing you can do.. pop out the stupid photoshops. how about you go have a drink and get over it.. oh wait.. then you won't be able to start your car.. you 3x OG drunk driver.





> better than being morbidly overweight. :biggrin:





> cause i rolled window up on you, didnt have shit to say. you one gave me sad story of fat stepkid thats always in front of tv.. and i really wasn't intersted in sad stepdad stories..
> 
> and so now you snitchin on my primo? this aint got nothing to do with him.





> Just telling it like it is.
> 
> You rolled up your window, yeah right, your fat ass was sweating like a hot mop in that bucket of yours and sounding like Darth Vader gasping for air. LOL





> lets see.. you had 3 dwi's.. you can't drive without blowing in breathalizer.. you ain't allowed to see your 1st kids.. you married to some other brawd and bought her a jeep liberty and a house, taking care of another man's kid.. you a grown man that still tries to make $ dj'ing..
> i'd say i'm ok with being overweight compared to that.
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





> 3 dwi's correct.
> breathalizer coming off at the end of dec.
> i have no other kids
> married my wife and bought her a jeep
> ...





> oh yeah boy, can't say you're a man since you can't live like a man, turn up your speakers, i'm really mad. lmao!




godam godam godam i missed out ona whole bunch of good shit!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

my bike took second at the show...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

not your typical car show...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah i know all late n shit ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

by my shop on thurs before hurricane....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

friday before hurricane....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sat noon after hurricane


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

poles with the gangsta lean in p town


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 24 2008, 09:12 PM~11690822
> *sat noon after hurricane
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 24 2008, 09:12 PM~11690822
> *sat noon after hurricane
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that church got fked!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah they didn't pray enough. The whole time I was a ok at my shop. Other than hell of a clean. Up.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 23 2008, 09:38 PM~11682119
> *:0 :roflmao:
> 
> What's up Dave? :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 10:03 AM~11685548
> *SAY IT AINT SO DAVE! :cheesy:
> *


LOL He's such a shit talker!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 24 2008, 10:33 PM~11691676
> *LOL He's such a shit talker!!!   :biggrin:
> *


but am i lying.. you knew that shirt was tight and shiny when you bought it. :uh:

nvm


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlfGRHW18w


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2008, 09:34 PM~11692461
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIlfGRHW18w
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11682234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

someone bring me sum food to the colorado im fucking hungry and im tired of eating here :angry: I HOOK YA UP WITH SUM NICE RACKS :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2008, 12:42 AM~11693149
> *someone bring  me sum food to the colorado im fucking hungry and im tire of eating here :angry:
> *


take your own food next time.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2008, 10:58 PM~11693248
> *take your own food next time.
> *


i do sumtimes but sumtimes there is no time


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 24 2008, 03:42 PM~11687538
> *wassaappeennniiinnn LOCO... you got the cutty back????
> *


yes sir!! I SAID I WOULD, SO I DID... WAT U BEEN DOING HOMIE. WORKING ON THE DROP YET?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:44 PM~11687550
> *Just here killing time and ready to go home
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 25 2008, 06:48 AM~11694340
> *
> *



PM SENT TONY! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 08:49 AM~11694348
> *PM SENT TONY! :biggrin:
> *


GREAT IDEA HOMIE, IT SHOULD BE A DONE DEAL!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 25 2008, 06:55 AM~11694376
> * GREAT IDEA HOMIE, IT SHOULD BE A DONE DEAL!
> 
> *



PM SENT. I will let you know that way we have some cold ones for LOCOS when that time comes.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 08:56 AM~11694381
> *PM SENT.  I will let you know that way we have some cold ones for LOCOS when that time comes.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

How is everyone recovering from IKE ?

Im working in South East Texas and its still a chaos here. Some of this town were underwater and still no power.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 07:01 AM~11694418
> *
> *


round 2 con el gordito o que ??? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2008, 10:54 AM~11695086
> *round 2 con el gordito o que ??? :cheesy:
> *


I'm busy hijacking threads. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432365


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 08:56 AM~11695105
> *I'm busy hijacking threads.  :biggrin:
> *


Y el MR HERNANDEZ ????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

oh shit here we go hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: 
HOW BOUT SUM BBB CONTRACTORS FOR THE STORM








:roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2008, 11:11 AM~11695194
> *oh shit here we go hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> HOW BOUT SUM BBB CONTRACTORS FOR THE STORM
> 
> ...


sup Bill Blass!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TO MUCH DRAMA ....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2008, 11:05 AM~11695156
> *Y el MR HERNANDEZ ????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/847653608.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2008, 12:40 PM~11695993
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/847653608.html
> *


been for sale for several months on craigslist. might have to drop the price more.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This mf'ker looks clean.

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/852945153.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 12:42 PM~11696016
> *This mf'ker looks clean.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/852945153.html
> *


clean indeed


but how could you buy that when this beauty is for sale.. and comes with pop up sunroof and train horns. :ugh: 

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/834685553.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2008, 12:45 PM~11696046
> *clean indeed
> but how could you buy that when this beauty is for sale..  and comes with pop up sunroof and train horns.  :ugh:
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow, hay te hablan cabron!

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/836436524.html


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11696061
> *streetshow, hay te hablan cabron!
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/836436524.html
> *


saw that pos.. didnt wanna show it to em cause i know he'd snatch it up right away.. trying to help him resist temptation.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 10:47 AM~11696061
> *streetshow, hay te hablan cabron!
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/836436524.html
> *


***** go to OT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Look at this shit:

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/825049146.html

Then someone exposed him for running tolls with it. lmao!

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/834080467.html

*IAM SELLING MY LOW RIDER FOR $1800 IT WAS $2000 BUT I WILL DROP IT DOWN FOR WHO WANTS IT TODAY WILL NEED A TRAILER OR DOLLY STICKERS ARE OUT AND THE FRONT NEEDS SOME SYILINOIDS FOR THE FRONT TO LIFT UP RUNS GREAT LOOKS GOOD , AND NEEDS SIDE POST BATTERY FOR THE CAR I CAN JUMP IT OFF BUT TAKES A WHILE SO LET ME KNOW HERES SOME PICS FROM A FEW MONTHS AGO,THANKS 832-488-2842,MATT. *

*TELL THE TRUTH MATT YOU BEEN RUNNING TOLLS IN THE CAR THATS WHY THE TAGS ARE OUT AND THE CAR STILL IN MY NAME U BETTER GET WITH ME..... 
CAR ISNT WORTH THE ASKEN PRICE..... *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*wtf are sillynoids??*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clean little cutty.  

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/837795196.html


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2008, 01:08 PM~11696264
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 11:19 AM~11696358
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 10:47 AM~11696061
> *streetshow, hay te hablan cabron!
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/836436524.html
> *


sentimental value too high   








payed $500 for this bucket :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2008, 12:10 PM~11696826
> *sentimental value too high
> 
> 
> ...


u got pm :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2008, 10:50 AM~11696095
> *saw that pos.. didnt wanna show it to em cause i know he'd snatch it up right away.. trying to help him resist temptation.
> *


you are a true friend :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2008, 02:10 PM~11696826
> *sentimental value too high
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2008, 02:12 PM~11696854
> *you are a true friend  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ANOTHER HIJACK!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432404


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 12:17 PM~11696901
> *ANOTHER HIJACK!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432404
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 12:17 PM~11696901
> *ANOTHER HIJACK!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=432404
> *


fuckin latin :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2008, 02:21 PM~11696936
> *fuckin latin  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 12:23 PM~11696960
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 25 2008, 02:10 PM~11696826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and people say imma ass


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 25 2008, 01:37 PM~11696499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2008, 03:47 PM~11688198
> *i'm going to look for a window for g-body and also front/rear bumpers for regal.
> *


i went this weekend to pickapart...found a silver regal with black 13s (rattle canned chinas) and a black top with the pumps and hoses still in the trunk. still had the fillers in the back.... and both bumpers.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 11:55 AM~11696136
> *Look at this shit:
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/825049146.html
> ...




A sillynoid is a silly one of these


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Sep 25 2008, 04:15 PM~11698298
> *i went this weekend to pickapart...found a silver regal with black 13s (rattle canned chinas) and a black top with the pumps and hoses still in the trunk. still had the fillers in the back.... and both bumpers.
> *


Where's that at?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Sep 25 2008, 04:15 PM~11698298
> *i went this weekend to pickapart...found a silver regal with black 13s (rattle canned chinas) and a black top with the pumps and hoses still in the trunk. still had the fillers in the back.... and both bumpers.
> *


que rollo LOCO!! we u gonna fllip to my side of town, para hacer una carnita asada.., just let me know with time


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 02:50 PM~11698623
> *Where's that at?
> *


quit being greedy fucker 
sell me the 'bu


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

called dude with 90'd out lac.. man said he shopping for a lecab... how he seen a clean ass blue one at a show one day.. so i fk'n hung up on him right there.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2008, 03:19 PM~11698940
> *called dude with 90'd out lac..    man said he shopping for a lecab... how he seen a clean ass blue one at a show one day.. so i fk'n hung up on him right there.
> *


ROUND 88887654233441 here we go. ding ding


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2008, 05:32 PM~11699062
> *ROUND 88887654233441 here we go. ding ding
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 25 2008, 04:02 PM~11698741
> *que rollo LOCO!! we u gonna fllip to my side of town, para hacer una carnita asada.., just let me know with time
> *


pues aver quando puede mi carnal :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 25 2008, 10:59 AM~11696178
> *clean little cutty.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/837795196.html
> *


:yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2008, 05:32 PM~11699062
> *ROUND 88887654233441 here we go. ding ding
> *


he aint had nothing to say since i chopped em down other day. he still filling out hurt feelings report.. gonna be long one.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 25 2008, 06:37 PM~11699607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

turning 21 damn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2008, 08:57 PM~11700850
> *turning 21 damn
> *


mayne, i turned 21 in 1993.. fk i'm old.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2008, 07:01 PM~11700907
> *mayne, i turned 21 in 1993..  fk i'm old.
> *


i was at the casino on my 21st and the next day i was in the chl class. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2008, 07:08 PM~11701007
> *i was at the casino on my 21st and the next day i was in the chl class.  :biggrin:
> *


Dani Carmona aka Ms. Dani, Rita's coming to the party.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

its quite in here for the first time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 25 2008, 08:22 PM~11701781
> *its quite in here for the first time
> *


learn how to spell.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Sep 25 2008, 10:17 PM~11701743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne, you never stop snitching.. even on silence. "then ****** being quiet!!"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2008, 10:34 PM~11701901
> *learn how to spell.... :uh:
> *


 :uh: rydah?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 25 2008, 09:00 PM~11702157
> *:uh: rydah?
> *


u know what it says and how to pronounce it...u just used the wrong word at the wrong time dumbass :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2008, 11:01 PM~11702184
> *u know what it says and how to pronounce it...u just used the wrong word at the wrong time dumbass  :uh:
> *


here not talking about how to pronounce we are talking qabout spelling dip shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 25 2008, 09:04 PM~11702215
> *here not talking about how to pronounce we are talking qabout spelling dip shit
> *


well another word u fucked up... :uh: and i got your dip shit lil boy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

congratulations you know how to spell


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 25 2008, 09:07 PM~11702265
> *congratulations you know how to spell
> *


and u dont..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Sep 25 2008, 05:40 PM~11699133
> *pues aver quando puede mi carnal  :biggrin:
> *


let him know!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 05:02 AM~11704419
> *
> *


hotrdnnn ????
















:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2008, 08:14 AM~11704606
> *hotrdnnn ????
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice retro rides


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 06:31 AM~11704653
> *Those are nice retro rides
> *











































this bad biotch caught everybodys eye


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn! 180mph? there's going to be a lot of yuppies killing themselves.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 07:00 AM~11704795
> *damn!  180mph?  there's going to be a lot of yuppies killing themselves.
> *


homeboy said he going to suit it up just a bit :0 :0 . i dont really like the new cars but this bitch here is bad


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2008, 09:03 AM~11704804
> *homeboy said  he going to suit it up just a bit :0  :0 . i dont really like the new cars but this bitch here is bad
> *


they look good in the orange paint & black racing stripes.  

http://www.dodge.com/en/2008/challenger/

a little too much for a car though. $40,095


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 08:30 AM~11705314
> *they look good in the orange paint & black racing stripes.
> 
> http://www.dodge.com/en/2008/challenger/
> ...


mejor un casita living q no :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2008, 10:38 AM~11705374
> *mejor un casita living q no  :biggrin:
> *


a huevo. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 08:30 AM~11705314
> *they look good in the orange paint & black racing stripes.
> 
> http://www.dodge.com/en/2008/challenger/
> ...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

'ey hrny
what's poppin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 11:31 AM~11705843
> *'ey hrny
> what's poppin
> *


her nalgas, next question


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 09:42 AM~11705937
> *her nalgas, next question
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup jotos..

miss me hny...


and latin.. u a nasty fuck..

devious.. get a life.. ***** been lonely..

where da fk is clowner.. did ike bitch smack his ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 09:42 AM~11705937
> *her nalgas, next question
> *


hey hny. hows it hangin?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 10:31 AM~11705843
> *'ey hrny
> what's poppin
> *


What's up loco. Just here at work ready to get the fk outta here. How's it goin on Az?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 11:18 AM~11706296
> *hey hny. hows it hangin?
> *


Hola Sic! :wave: Haven't heard from you in awhile. How ya been?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 10:39 AM~11706440
> *What's up loco. Just here at work ready to get the fk outta here. How's it goin on Az?
> *


hot as fuck
still in the 100s
when you sending them nekkid flickas? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 12:05 PM~11706669
> *hot as fuck
> still in the 100s
> when you sending them nekkid flickas?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 

That will never happen. :no:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 01:05 PM~11706669
> *hot as fuck
> still in the 100s
> when you sending them nekkid flickas?  :cheesy:
> *


what you got to trade?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 12:05 PM~11706669
> *hot as fuck
> still in the 100s
> when you sending them nekkid flickas?  :cheesy:
> *


*I got a pic of her holding her panties and stretching them out *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 26 2008, 01:29 PM~11706843
> *I got a pic of her holding her panties and stretching them out
> *


classic. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 12:26 PM~11706823
> *what you got to trade?
> *


Ha! Yea right! :twak: :buttkick: I was never stupid enough to take those kinda pics and send them to anyone from LIL. :no:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 10:51 AM~11706536
> *Hola Sic! :wave: Haven't heard from you in awhile. How ya been?
> *


im hanging in there.. finnaly got power.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 26 2008, 12:29 PM~11706843
> *I got a pic of her holding her panties and stretching them out
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 12:17 PM~11706290
> *sup jotos..
> 
> miss me hny...
> ...


 :uh: come redo this mailbox.. gold leafing turned gray.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 12:38 PM~11706926
> *im hanging in there.. finnaly got power.
> *


I got power bout 2 days ago too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 01:38 PM~11706926
> *im hanging in there.. finnaly got power.
> *


about time man. cellphones are not good for dropping deuces and pissin' in toilets.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. i call dibs on her.. bitch fine as hell!


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=163490022


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 11:48 AM~11707011
> *about time man.  cellphones are not good for dropping deuces and pissin' in toilets.
> *


see if you can guess who's next project this is ??????








hint IS VERY RUSTY :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2008, 01:52 PM~11707037
> *see if you can guess who's next project this is ??????
> 
> 
> ...


coca pearl


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2008, 01:52 PM~11707037
> *see if you can guess who's next project this is ??????
> 
> 
> ...


cocoapearl? impala65? he has thing for rusty 4 doors. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 01:48 PM~11707011
> *about time man.  cellphones are not good for dropping deuces and pissin' in toilets.
> *


need a translation on isle 5 please!

.:ESA BUBBL3S:. STill PUttiN iT DOWN FOR THA [S.B]

".:No MaTt3R HoW HaRD U TrY** _U CaNT CoM3 CLoS3* OnLy Da R3l3sT G3t A TiCk3t 4 My ShOw* R3aL R3cOgNiC3s R3aL** So DoNt G3t MaD iF U G3t DeN13d** CaNt H3lp iiT* IM A StRaIT ^Up^ BiiTCH** _DoWN FoR My B1g BaD SUR 13 GaNg x3WLx3 **No FUCKiN NAsTy HOEs!!"


she looks like she wears boxers hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 26 2008, 11:53 AM~11707046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: owner asked me if i needed any bodywork done on my red bucket i looked at him like :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2008, 01:55 PM~11707061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: owner asked me if i needed any bodywork done on my red bucket i looked at him like  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


he don't have time to fix his own shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2008, 01:55 PM~11707061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: owner asked me if i needed any bodywork done on my red bucket i looked at him like  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 12:50 PM~11707024
> *mayne..    i call dibs on her..    bitch fine as hell!
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=163490022
> *


Yal would look so cute together. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 01:58 PM~11707102
> *Yal would look so cute together. :cheesy:
> *


el payaso y la payasa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 01:58 PM~11707102
> *Yal would look so cute together. :cheesy:
> *


:uh: 1st thing i'll do is get her to whoop your ass!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 02:00 PM~11707112
> *:uh:  1st thing i'll do is get her to whoop your ass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 12:59 PM~11707108
> *el payaso y la payasa
> *


They could share makeup and makeup tips.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 02:07 PM~11707178
> *They could share makeup and makeup tips.
> *


:uh: hardy fk'n har











ok.. dammit..that was funny.. 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 01:00 PM~11707112
> *:uh:  1st thing i'll do is get her to whoop your ass!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fk you Heavy D!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 02:07 PM~11707178
> *They could share makeup and makeup tips.
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 01:08 PM~11707183
> *:uh:  hardy fk'n har
> ok..  dammit..that was funny..
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2008, 02:27 PM~11707370
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 12:33 PM~11707442
> *
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 26 2008, 11:19 AM~11706778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure :uh: 
i'm sure their out in the interwebz somewhere


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 02:11 PM~11707217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Fk you Heavy D!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 01:44 PM~11707556
> *:uh:
> QUE QUIERES?
> :0
> ...


Haha! No. There are plenty girls who got their nude pics on the net. No need to be wanting one of me. :no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

PWR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 26 2008, 02:11 PM~11707217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: guess centerpoint saved china town for last.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk you hrny.. better watch your back, cause my hyna BUBBL3S is gonna give you some chingasos. orale..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 26 2008, 11:43 AM~11706981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure isnt.. but im moving.. so its all good now


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 02:09 PM~11707829
> *Haha! No. There are plenty girls who got their nude pics on the net. No need to be wanting one of me. :no:
> *


ATTTN...I HAVE THE NUDES ----> Hny Brwn Eyes nudes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 26 2008, 01:09 PM~11707829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does the word HUMONGOUS have a "d" in it?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 11:42 AM~11705937
> *her nalgas, next question
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2008, 03:32 PM~11708122
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=432627&st=0

hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 11:37 AM~11706922
> *Ha! Yea right! :twak:  :buttkick:  I was never stupid enough to take those kinda pics and send them to anyone from LIL. :no:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 02:18 PM~11707951
> *its D.licious  get it straight!
> 
> *


That's pretty fkin queer. :ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 02:02 PM~11708551
> *That's pretty fkin queer. :ugh:
> *


hahahahaa
:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 02:21 PM~11707986
> *and fk you hrny.. better watch your back, cause my hyna BUBBL3S  is gonna give you some chingasos.    orale..
> *


 hno: 

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 04:02 PM~11708551
> *That's pretty fkin queer. :ugh:
> *


I'D HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU ON THIS ONE.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2008, 02:26 PM~11708057
> *ATTTN...I HAVE THE NUDES ----> Hny Brwn Eyes nudes!!!!!!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 26 2008, 03:26 PM~11708057
> *ATTTN...I HAVE THE NUDES ----> Hny Brwn Eyes nudes!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 02:07 PM~11707178
> *They could share makeup and makeup tips.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 02:28 PM~11708076
> *o i want them.
> i will get them, even if it means taking them myself.
> *


 :roflmao: 

:no:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 12:39 PM~11706440
> *What's up loco. Just here at work ready to get the fk outta here. How's it goin on Az?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 04:02 PM~11708551
> *That's pretty fkin queer. :ugh:
> *


 :uh: 


still got them carpet pics. should i post em up?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 04:24 PM~11708769
> *:uh:
> still got them carpet pics.    should i post em up?
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 02:24 PM~11708769
> *:uh:
> still got them carpet pics.    should i post em up?
> *


owned


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2008, 03:02 PM~11708544
> *
> *


Well there's always an exception.  


:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 04:24 PM~11708769
> *:uh:
> still got them carpet pics.    should i post em up?
> *


fk it do it, let's see if you can shut her up with them. lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 03:24 PM~11708769
> *:uh:
> still got them carpet pics.     should i post em up?
> *


Lets see 'em


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 02:24 PM~11708769
> *:uh:
> still got them carpet pics.    should i post em up?
> *


ha.. i remember those


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 26 2008, 03:23 PM~11708762
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Oh the other loco. Loco yesca Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp got cell phone pics i got digi cam pics.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 04:34 PM~11708853
> *Oh the other loco. Loco yesca Lol!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 04:34 PM~11708852
> *ha.. i remember those
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

pm me fool! lmao!

(comadre connection x3.1)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 03:24 PM~11708769
> *:uh:
> still got them carpet pics.    should i post em up?
> *


 :roflmao: 

Had to think bout what you were talkin bout for a minute. But I remember. That was a fun night. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 02:35 PM~11708864
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> pm me fool!  lmao!
> ...


i dont have em. devious those.. i just seen them on his phone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 04:38 PM~11708889
> *i dont have em. devious those.. i just seen them on his phone
> *


pm me the details :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 03:38 PM~11708889
> *i dont have em. devious those.. i just seen them on his phone
> *


Sounds like a mass texting is in order.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 03:29 PM~11708812
> *fk it do it, let's see if you can shut her up with them.  lol
> *


Instigator


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 04:45 PM~11708969
> *Instigator
> *


 I guess them Dallas boys are right about Houston's cochinas :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

QUITTIN TIME!! L8rZ


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 02:46 PM~11708977
> *  I guess them Dallas boys are right about Houston's cochinas  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 04:52 PM~11709027
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 04:24 PM~11708769
> *:uh:
> still got them carpet pics.    should i post em up?
> *


just do it! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 04:35 PM~11708864
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> pm me fool!  lmao!
> ...


text it to me puto! you better share! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 26 2008, 02:55 PM~11709039
> *text it to me puto! you better share! :cheesy:
> *


:werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

theres a chola brawd i been talking to.. just cause way she talks is funny.. says shyt like ejole and orale and other cholo shit.. so i been playing along.. think imma go scoop her up dressed like this.. in my firme ranfla.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 26 2008, 04:34 PM~11708852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


throw'n bows talkin about "move ***** you blockin the light" 



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 04:38 PM~11708889
> *i dont have em. devious those.. i just seen them on his phone
> *


 :uh: snitch no more sneak peeks for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Sep 26 2008, 05:04 PM~11709115
> *ok
> *


want me to see if she got a homita for you? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: man the chismosos are strong up n this topic.! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 05:43 PM~11709387
> *:roflmao: man the chismosos are strong up n this topic.! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Sep 26 2008, 05:50 PM~11709426
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 05:43 PM~11709387
> *:roflmao: man the chismosos are strong up n this topic.! :roflmao:
> *


my PM box full.. ain't answered one yet. fk'n losers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 26 2008, 05:50 PM~11709433
> *:uh:
> *


que onda? you going to the hypnotized carshow? i might go by and hang out for a little while.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 05:54 PM~11709461
> *que onda?  you going to the hypnotized carshow?  i might go by and hang out for a little while.
> *


ya already know ill be out there!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* Hny Brn Eyz*

check your text's sent you a picture of the goods.. just something to think about.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 04:53 PM~11709457
> *my PM box full..  ain't answered one yet.  fk'n losers.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 05:06 PM~11709530
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


Haven't got anything yet.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 26 2008, 04:01 PM~11708536
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=432627&st=0
> 
> hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 26 2008, 06:12 PM~11709573
> *Haven't got anything yet.
> *


sent.. home sweet home


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 03:06 PM~11709127
> *
> throw'n bows talkin about "move *****  you blockin the light"
> 
> *


now everyone wanna be your friend lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2008, 07:11 PM~11709922
> *now everyone wanna be your friend lol
> *


o' friendly ass ******/groupies


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

feelings gonna get hurt after this monday.. 


all imma say about that.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 08:41 PM~11710497
> *feelings gonna get hurt after this monday..
> all imma say about that.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 26 2008, 06:44 PM~11710512
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2008, 08:45 PM~11710522
> *x2
> *


+1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 26 2008, 06:47 PM~11710540
> *+1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2008, 08:49 PM~11710548
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 11:38 AM~11706926
> *im hanging in there.. finnaly got power.
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2008, 07:11 PM~11710687
> *X2 :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2008, 09:13 PM~11710697
> *:uh:
> *


+1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

whats happenin this weekend fellas?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2008, 09:11 PM~11710687
> *X2 :cheesy:
> *


I still don't have power.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Sep 26 2008, 09:43 PM~11710945
> *whats happenin this weekend fellas?
> *


HYPNOTIZED show on sunday! bad ass event


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 26 2008, 09:44 PM~11710956
> *I still don't have power.
> *


they prolly figure since they see drop top at your crib, you ain't worried about no a/c.. cause you always in the breeze.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 26 2008, 07:44 PM~11710956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im there :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 26 2008, 09:44 PM~11710956
> *I still don't have power.
> *


lookin for another drop?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 26 2008, 07:57 PM~11711051
> *lookin for another drop?
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 26 2008, 09:57 PM~11711051
> *lookin for another drop?
> *


I can't afford the high dollar drops you deal with.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 26 2008, 08:45 PM~11711397
> *I can't afford the high dollar drops you deal with.
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 26 2008, 10:45 PM~11711397
> *I can't afford the high dollar drops you deal with.
> *


seen you posted you was lookin for another caddy???seen one off of hwy 6


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 26 2008, 08:50 PM~11711435
> *seen you posted you was lookin for another caddy???seen one off of hwy 6
> *


ballin


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 26 2008, 10:50 PM~11711435
> *seen you posted you was lookin for another caddy???seen one off of hwy 6
> *


That must have been an old post from before I found the 69.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 26 2008, 08:58 PM~11711496
> *That must have been an old post from before I found the 69.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"I" heard there is gonna be a ace rag on the streets soon


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11711609
> *"I" heard there is gonna be a ace rag on the streets soon
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 26 2008, 10:58 PM~11711496
> *That must have been an old post from before I found the 69.
> *


damn someone must have bumped it..lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 26 2008, 09:18 PM~11711671
> *damn someone must have bumped it..lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11711609
> *"I" heard there is gonna be a ace rag on the streets soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 26 2008, 11:18 PM~11711671
> *damn someone must have bumped it..lol
> *


Yea some estalker went through and bumped all my old topics.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 26 2008, 09:40 PM~11711832
> *Yea some estalker went through and bumped all my old topics.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Sep 27 2008, 12:21 AM~11712146
> *Ive got the biggest Coco collection ever. But Im an asshole and wont share lol.
> 
> Well...except for these playboy pics...
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Sep 26 2008, 06:45 PM~11709767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne dunno how mac2lac aint skinnier there aint nowhere good to eat in bryan tx :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2008, 12:05 PM~11714364
> *mayne  dunno how mac2lac aint skinnier  there aint nowhere good to eat in bryan tx  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2008, 11:05 AM~11714364
> *mayne  dunno how mac2lac aint skinnier  there aint nowhere good to eat in bryan tx  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 27 2008, 01:09 PM~11714381
> *:roflmao:
> *


ok found 1 good spot c&j bbq


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT I DEW HOMIES.....................


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Finally got power back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 27 2008, 07:05 PM~11716022
> *Finally got power back
> *


repost


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hoodrat down the street stopped me.. while holding her most recent baby, she trying to holla at me.. talkin about what im doing 2nite.. etc etc.. i only had 1 questions for her.. "so how man kids does that make?" reply "i have total of 8,but only 6 stay with me" :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2008, 05:59 PM~11716254
> *hoodrat down the street stopped me..  while holding her most recent baby, she trying to holla at me..  talkin about what im doing 2nite..  etc etc..    i only had 1 questions for her..  "so how man kids does that make?"  reply "i have total of 8,but only 6 stay with me"  :ugh:
> *


give her my number


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2008, 08:04 PM~11716283
> *give her my number
> *


gave her your email address


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2008, 04:36 AM~11718821
> *:uh:
> *


u are up early


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 28 2008, 04:36 AM~11718821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask her why


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 28 2008, 06:18 AM~11718920
> *u are up early
> *


No I wasn't. Just waking up now. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2008, 07:02 AM~11718971
> *:biggrin:
> ask her why
> *


 :roflmao: 

Whatever fool.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2008, 10:34 AM~11719368
> *No I wasn't. Just waking up now. :cheesy:
> *


lol dont blame ya, i was just goin sleep also :cheesy: jus waking up..swingin by hypnotized show in few.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 28 2008, 10:17 AM~11719520
> *lol dont blame ya, i was just goin sleep also :cheesy: jus waking up..swingin by hypnotized show in few.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2008, 11:54 AM~11719679
> *
> *


so wat where u doing??? :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up Monica..u watch the mosely fight last night?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2008, 12:02 PM~11719717
> *
> *


u not goin to hypnotized show?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 27 2008, 12:05 PM~11714364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you just don't know where to look. ain't everywhere in bryan a fkn buffet fat ass!!! 
we saw this ***** comin out that spot. we were having a car wash and i asked him what the fk he was doing in bryan. ***** said he was coming from seeing some penpal in prison and shit. talk about ol succa fo love ass *****!!!! told him to let us wash his bucket at least before he hit the tranny bar....fool drove off pointing at a yellow truck at advance talkin bout...is that latin's?? haha.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 28 2008, 12:30 PM~11719845
> *you just don't know where to look. ain't everywhere in bryan a fkn buffet fat ass!!!
> we saw this ***** comin out that spot. we were having a car wash and i asked him what the fk he was doing in bryan. ***** said he was coming from seeing some penpal in prison and shit. talk about ol succa fo love ass *****!!!! told him to let us wash his bucket at least before he hit the tranny bar....fool drove off pointing at a yellow truck at advance talkin bout...is that latin's?? haha.....
> *


surprised txdot didn't stop his ass for heavy ass loads on the road.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 28 2008, 12:30 PM~11719845
> *you just don't know where to look. ain't everywhere in bryan a fkn buffet fat ass!!!
> we saw this ***** comin out that spot. we were having a car wash and i asked him what the fk he was doing in bryan. ***** said he was coming from seeing some penpal in prison and shit. talk about ol succa fo love ass *****!!!! told him to let us wash his bucket at least before he hit the tranny bar....fool drove off pointing at a yellow truck at advance talkin bout...is that latin's?? haha.....
> *


****** having fundraiser.. mayne.. and damn, ya'll coulda wash ya'll own cars before putting em on display.. and left that cutty at home.. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 28 2008, 11:00 AM~11719708
> *so wat where u doing??? :0
> *


Just out relieving some stress. :cheesy: 

And you??? :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2008, 11:18 AM~11720071
> *surprised txdot didn't stop his ass for heavy ass loads on the road.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2008, 02:43 PM~11721115
> ******* having fundraiser..  mayne..    and damn, ya'll coulda wash ya'll own cars before putting em on display.. and left that cutty at home..    :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *streetshow*, Hny Brn Eyz

whats up with that job?? can u still do it today


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2008, 03:01 PM~11721206
> *3 Members: cali rydah, streetshow, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> whats up with that job?? can u still do it today
> *


pm sent


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2008, 03:01 PM~11721209
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2008, 11:03 AM~11719719
> *wut up Monica..u watch the mosely fight last night?
> *


Of course!  

I was wanting Mayorga to win but ended up betting on Mosley. :biggrin: Mayorga was fighting sloppy than a mofo. Was glad that he got knocked out and at the last second of the 12th round! :roflmao: That's what he got tho for prancing found the ring waving his hand in the air acting like he was doin somethin. :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 28 2008, 11:30 AM~11719845
> *he was coming from seeing some penpal in prison and shit. talk about ol succa fo love ass *****!!!!
> *


Aw. Aint that soo sweet! Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11721241
> *Aw. Aint that soo sweet! Lol!
> *


.:ESA BUBBL3S:. gonna fk u up :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2008, 04:08 PM~11721253
> *.:ESA BUBBL3S:. gonna fk u up  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

She gonna fk you up when she finds out you visiting other females. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2008, 05:37 PM~11721365
> *:roflmao:
> 
> She gonna fk you up when she finds out you visiting other females. :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2008, 03:02 PM~11721215
> *Of course!
> 
> I was wanting Mayorga to win but ended up betting on Mosley. :biggrin: Mayorga was fighting sloppy than a mofo. Was glad that he got knocked out and at the last second of the 12th round! :roflmao: That's what he got tho for prancing found the ring waving his hand in the air acting like he was doin somethin. :no:
> *


dat was bout one of the nastiest left hooks i seen ina while that mosley put on that ***** in da last second!!!!!! i cant stand mayorga!!!! glad he got his ass knocked out by tito oscar and mosley now.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any pics from the show today???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2008, 08:49 PM~11722695
> *any pics from the show today???
> *


i got some but not gon post em  























:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 28 2008, 06:52 PM~11722723
> *i got some but not gon post em
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 28 2008, 08:58 PM~11723336
> *uffin:
> *


HEY RARA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 28 2008, 03:02 PM~11721215
> *Of course!
> 
> I was wanting Mayorga to win but ended up betting on Mosley. :biggrin: Mayorga was fighting sloppy than a mofo. Was glad that he got knocked out and at the last second of the 12th round! :roflmao: That's what he got tho for prancing found the ring waving his hand in the air acting like he was doin somethin. :no:
> *


see any trailers lately?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2008, 06:19 PM~11722424
> *dat was bout one of the nastiest left hooks i seen ina while that mosley put on that ***** in da last second!!!!!! i cant stand mayorga!!!! glad he got his ass knocked out by tito oscar and mosley now.
> *


watch out now, talkin about them left hooks....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11724447


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 28 2008, 11:51 PM~11724471
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11724447
> *


snitch


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2008, 11:57 PM~11724527
> *snitch
> *


never learn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 28 2008, 11:51 PM~11724471
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11724447
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11724514

PINCHE JOTO, PA'QUE ANDAS RASURANDOTE EL CULO CHIQUIN?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 28 2008, 11:51 PM~11724471
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11724447
> *


******, that better not be your gay ass that has affection for el homie slo. going to run an ip check. LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 28 2008, 12:18 PM~11720071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** you didn't even stay long enough to look at the cars...as for the cutty...it's lifted and on d's....just cause it's primered doesn't mean he can't represent for the club....so fuck you ol' i'm gonna drive 3 hours to see some pussy i can't touch sucka fo love ass *****!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 29 2008, 12:11 AM~11724662
> ****** you didn't even stay long enough to look at the cars...as for the cutty...it's lifted and on d's....just cause it's primered doesn't mean he can't represent for the club....so fuck you ol' i'm gonna drive 3 hours to see some pussy i can't touch sucka fo love ass *****!!!!!!
> *


more used d's? and it was 2 hours 45 minutes.. LT1, you dont know nothing about that!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11724809


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2008, 10:27 PM~11724832
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11724809
> *


what a waste of wd 40 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 29 2008, 12:28 AM~11724842
> *what a waste of wd 40  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 29 2008, 12:28 AM~11724842
> *what a waste of wd 40  :uh:
> *


5 cans worth. almost as much as car is worth.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2008, 12:32 AM~11724890
> *5 cans worth.    almost as much as car is worth.
> *


O.S.H.A. needs to get on his ass for wasting good lubricant and knocking rust in the environment.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2008, 11:21 PM~11724775
> *more used d's?    and it was 2 hours 45 minutes..  LT1, you dont know nothing about that!
> *



used or new, they are still getting more use then your wheels.....doesn't change the fact that you drove almost 3 hours to see some ass you can't get.....plus you were dressed like you were going to see Intocable and shit.....thought you were coming from court all buttoned up.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 28 2008, 10:32 PM~11724890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 29 2008, 12:36 AM~11724928
> *used or new, they are still getting more use then your wheels.....doesn't change the fact that you drove almost 3 hours to see some ass you can't get.....plus you were dressed like you were going to see Intocable and shit.....thought you were coming from court all buttoned up.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

he'd need about 10 of these for that POS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 29 2008, 12:36 AM~11724928
> *used or new, they are still getting more use then your wheels.....doesn't change the fact that you drove almost 3 hours to see some ass you can't get.....plus you were dressed like you were going to see Intocable and shit.....thought you were coming from court all buttoned up.....
> *


never heard of em, i dont fk with mojo shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2008, 11:00 PM~11723907
> *watch out now, talkin about them left hooks....
> *


like dude in stacy adams.. finna box one of them bikers.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 28 2008, 10:28 PM~11723614
> *HEY RARA
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 28 2008, 09:58 PM~11723336
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2008, 09:59 PM~11723891
> *see any trailers lately?
> *


No. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 28 2008, 11:36 PM~11724928
> *used or new, they are still getting more use then your wheels.....doesn't change the fact that you drove almost 3 hours to see some ass you can't get.....plus you were dressed like you were going to see Intocable and shit.....thought you were coming from court all buttoned up.....
> *


Intocable. :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2008, 06:45 AM~11726170
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 29 2008, 09:37 AM~11726450
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


que onda chiquita? rough night parking cars at colorado bar n grill?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Anyone else here have ATT U-verse? I got a call on Friday saying that my Uverse was automatically upgraded remotely so that I can watch recorded programs from any box in the house...I cant schedule or record on any other besides DVR box, but I can watch in my bedroom, stuff recorded on my DVR in the living room. Anyone else get this neat upgrade?!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2008, 07:42 AM~11726476
> *que onda chiquita?  rough night parking cars at colorado bar n grill?
> *


yep i was busy at thge shop all week and at the club i got double bags under my eyes.  i usually dont do shit at the shop all week but i guess everybody gots that FEMA money to spend now and the using it on the buckets instead of the CASITAS :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 10:23 AM~11726720
> *Anyone else here have ATT U-verse?  I got a call on Friday saying that my Uverse was automatically upgraded remotely so that I can watch recorded programs from any box in the house...I cant schedule or record on any other besides DVR box, but I can watch in my bedroom, stuff recorded on my DVR in the living room.  Anyone else get this neat upgrade?!
> *


i got it. had to reset the other boxes to view the pre-recorded shows. 

U-VERSE > COMCAST


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 29 2008, 10:27 AM~11726760
> *yep i was busy at thge shop all week and at the club i got double bags under my eyes.    i usually dont do shit at the shop all week but i guess everybody gots that FEMA money to spend now and the using it on the buckets instead of the CASITAS  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 07:00 PM~11561096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New date for this is Oct. 25th. (Saturday)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 06:00 PM~11561096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Alguen had asked me to work on this show...thouhgt about it, but el homie that called me about is a cool vato, and I know its in the past, pero I had promised myself not to work with vatos that stiffed me on gigs. So I never called him back to work with his homie. Its been weird....living in a house finally, having a chick and a baby on the way....ni ganas me dan...de ir a carshows anymore. Its a sick feeling and I want it to go away. I miss hanging with the homies. I feel I am failing my duties in HLC and council deserves better than that.  I think never having had a ride of my own, Los selling his, moving to Paris for school and all my own personal stuff has got me all messed up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 10:37 AM~11726837
> *Alguen had asked me to work on this show...thouhgt about it, but el homie that called me about is a cool vato, and I know its in the past, pero I had promised myself not to work with vatos that stiffed me on gigs.  So I never called him back to work with his homie.  Its been weird....living in a house finally, having a chick and a baby on the way....ni ganas me dan...de ir a carshows anymore.  Its a sick feeling and I want it to go away.  I miss hanging with the homies. I feel I am failing my duties in HLC and council deserves better than that.    I think never having had a ride of my own, Los selling his, moving to Paris for school and all my own personal stuff has got me all messed up.
> *


<s>I'll probably go to this one</s> since I'm homies con los H-Bombs and they come and chill at my canton once in a while. Something different than the every weekend show.

*forgot i have to attend a wedding that day.* :banghead:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Does anyone in the H-Town have any 2 bar knock offs they are wanting to sell. Im looking for some, if you have any pm me.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 08:23 AM~11726720
> *Anyone else here have ATT U-verse?  I got a call on Friday saying that my Uverse was automatically upgraded remotely so that I can watch recorded programs from any box in the house...I cant schedule or record on any other besides DVR box, but I can watch in my bedroom, stuff recorded on my DVR in the living room.  Anyone else get this neat upgrade?!
> *


:yes:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 08:37 AM~11726837
> *Alguen had asked me to work on this show...thouhgt about it, but el homie that called me about is a cool vato, and I know its in the past, pero I had promised myself not to work with vatos that stiffed me on gigs.  So I never called him back to work with his homie.  Its been weird....living in a house finally, having a chick and a baby on the way....ni ganas me dan...de ir a carshows anymore.  Its a sick feeling and I want it to go away.  I miss hanging with the homies. I feel I am failing my duties in HLC and council deserves better than that.   I think never having had a ride of my own, Los selling his, moving to Paris for school and all my own personal stuff has got me all messed up.
> *


we all feel like that sometimes homie..but thats life..we have other issues going on and family matters..but you still doing your job homie ..just as i do..  HLC going on 4yrs in april..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 29 2008, 11:04 AM~11727477
> *we all feel like that sometimes homie..but thats life..we have other issues going on and family matters..but you still doing your job homie ..just as i do..  HLC going on 4yrs in april..
> *



 They said it couldn't be done. 

I hope to get all my ducks in a row sometime soon. Even been looking for new work in hopes of making more money...being that this place cancelled further bonuses and reverted to a "industry standard" 3-5% yrly raise. in 5 yrs went from 28K to start to 38K with 2 1K bonuses a year. now we get a mere 3-5% and no bonuses so its like taking pay cut....but better than being laidoff. I also concluded is I switch jobs and THAT company has financial trouble...I then become the expendable new-hire. So I am better off staying here with 5yr seniority over jumping for higher wage. That, and a baby coming soon....and many other things are the static noise building up in my mind.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: ***** said ducks in a row


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 09:37 AM~11726837
> *Alguen had asked me to work on this show...thouhgt about it, but el homie that called me about is a cool vato, and I know its in the past, pero I had promised myself not to work with vatos that stiffed me on gigs.  So I never called him back to work with his homie.  Its been weird....living in a house finally, having a chick and a baby on the way....ni ganas me dan...de ir a carshows anymore.  Its a sick feeling and I want it to go away.  I miss hanging with the homies. I feel I am failing my duties in HLC and council deserves better than that.   I think never having had a ride of my own, Los selling his, moving to Paris for school and all my own personal stuff has got me all messed up.
> *



RESPONSIBILITES ARE A MF!!! It's all part of growing older homie!! It will level out soon. No worries!! You are handling business like a man should!! Keep your head up!!!!!!

Just as Goofy said it....we all go through it.....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 28 2008, 10:28 PM~11723614
> *HEY RARA
> *


WHATS UP PIMPIN?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Sep 29 2008, 11:45 AM~11728515
> *WHATS UP PIMPIN?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 29 2008, 01:15 PM~11728162
> *RESPONSIBILITES ARE A MF!!! It's all part of growing older homie!! It will level out soon. No worries!!  You are handling business like a man should!! Keep your head up!!!!!!
> 
> Just as Goofy said it....we all go through it.....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11729108


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WAT UP BIG TEXAS, IM COMING TO SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND!!! CALL ME UP AFTER 5.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO EMILIO!!! IM ON IT HOMIE...I WILL HAVE AN ANSWER FOR YOU THIS WEEK SI DIOS QUIERE.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 10:19 AM~11727618
> *  They said it couldn't be done.
> 
> I hope to get all my ducks in a row sometime soon.  Even been looking for new work in hopes of making more money...being that this place cancelled further bonuses and reverted to a "industry standard" 3-5% yrly raise. in 5 yrs went from 28K to start to 38K with 2 1K bonuses a year.  now we get a mere 3-5% and no bonuses so its like taking pay cut....but better than being laidoff.  I also concluded is I switch jobs and THAT company has financial trouble...I then become the expendable new-hire.  So I am better off staying here with 5yr seniority over jumping for higher wage. That, and a baby coming soon....and many other things are the static noise building up in my mind.
> *





> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 29 2008, 11:15 AM~11728162
> *RESPONSIBILITES ARE A MF!!! It's all part of growing older homie!! It will level out soon. No worries!!  You are handling business like a man should!! Keep your head up!!!!!!
> 
> Just as Goofy said it....we all go through it.....
> *


I heard that. Im just know coming along to get back into it homie. I was in Latin Cartel awhile back until I found out I was going through some changes in life. New family and bigger Responsibilities. Everything will get better, especially when that new born is in your arms.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

RA-RA, I GOT MOST WANTED BACK.....WHAT U WANNA


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 29 2008, 12:59 PM~11729284
> *WAT UP BIG TEXAS, IM COMING TO SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND!!! CALL ME UP AFTER 5.
> 
> *


cool ill see but i go in at 530 pm ok


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Sep 29 2008, 03:04 PM~11729325
> *cool ill see but i go in at 530 pm ok
> *


ALRIGHT "KING JAMES"...


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 29 2008, 01:06 PM~11729339
> *ALRIGHT "KING JAMES"...
> *


so the car is ok


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 29 2008, 03:02 PM~11729315
> *RA-RA, I GOT MOST WANTED BACK.....WHAT U WANNA
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 29 2008, 01:02 PM~11729315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 29 2008, 03:21 PM~11729504
> *he dont wanna do shit  :0
> :uh:
> *


WAT UP HOMIE!!! WHERE U BE?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Sep 29 2008, 03:06 PM~11729347
> *so the car is ok
> *


YEAH A COUPLE OF THINGS! U SEE FOR UR SELF!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 29 2008, 01:25 PM~11729562
> *WAT UP HOMIE!!! WHERE U BE?
> *


in htown chillin.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 29 2008, 03:28 PM~11729594
> *in htown chillin.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 08:37 AM~11726837
> *Alguen had asked me to work on this show...thouhgt about it, but el homie that called me about is a cool vato, and I know its in the past, pero I had promised myself not to work with vatos that stiffed me on gigs.  So I never called him back to work with his homie.  Its been weird....living in a house finally, having a chick and a baby on the way....ni ganas me dan...de ir a carshows anymore.  Its a sick feeling and I want it to go away.  I miss hanging with the homies. I feel I am failing my duties in HLC and council deserves better than that.   I think never having had a ride of my own, Los selling his, moving to Paris for school and all my own personal stuff has got me all messed up.
> *


suicide is the answer :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 29 2008, 01:38 PM~11729672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*(-//-) *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2008, 02:39 PM~11729678
> *suicide is the answer  :biggrin:
> *


Thats your answer for everything....you know how many times I would have suicided myself by now if I always listened to you... :uh: sheesh :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just stop at the store after work and get a couple 24oz youll feel better


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SI


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2008, 02:53 PM~11729827
> *just stop at the store after work and get a couple 24oz youll feel better
> *


NOW THATS a better idea :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2008, 02:05 PM~11729945
> *SI
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 08:37 AM~11726837
> *Alguen had asked me to work on this show...thouhgt about it, but el homie that called me about is a cool vato, and I know its in the past, pero I had promised myself not to work with vatos that stiffed me on gigs.  So I never called him back to work with his homie.  Its been weird....living in a house finally, having a chick and a baby on the way....ni ganas me dan...de ir a carshows anymore.  Its a sick feeling and I want it to go away.  I miss hanging with the homies. I feel I am failing my duties in HLC and council deserves better than that.    I think never having had a ride of my own, Los selling his, moving to Paris for school and all my own personal stuff has got me all messed up.
> *


That to me means you are going to be a great dad/family man. You're thinking of your responsibilities to your family first and that's how it should be. Any good father will understand. And from what I've seen I've seen some pretty good dad's in HLC. Stay focused.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 29 2008, 04:42 PM~11730357
> *That to me means you are going to be a great dad/family man.  You're thinking of your responsibilities to your family first and that's how it should be.  Any good father will understand.  And from what I've seen I've seen some pretty good dad's in HLC.  Stay focused.
> *


:uh: not me, i knock up a brawd and i'm gone!! 


they can call me a deadbeat dad all they want..but they'll never call me broke!  let them suckas-fo-love stepdaddys deal with that.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2008, 03:20 PM~11730717
> *:uh:    not me, i knock up a brawd and i'm gone!!
> they can call me a deadbeat dad all they want..but they'll never call me broke!      let them suckas-fo-love stepdaddys deal with that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow u got me today???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 29 2008, 05:48 PM~11730949
> * streetshow u got me today???
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 29 2008, 03:49 PM~11730953
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 29 2008, 05:50 PM~11730958
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2008, 03:20 PM~11730717
> *:uh:    not me, i knock up a brawd and i'm gone!!
> they can call me a deadbeat dad all they want..but they'll never call me broke!      let them suckas-fo-love stepdaddys deal with that.
> *


Ass hole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 29 2008, 06:12 PM~11731131
> *Ass hole
> *


damn, i was j/k.. mostly. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2008, 04:20 PM~11730717
> *:uh:    not me, i knock up a brawd and i'm gone!!
> they can call me a deadbeat dad all they want..but they'll never call me broke!      let them suckas-fo-love stepdaddys deal with that.
> *


 :uh: 

You're a dayum fool! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 29 2008, 06:17 PM~11731170
> *:uh:
> 
> You're a dayum fool! :roflmao:
> *


hush up before i tell your babe to beat your ass down for getting out of line.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2008, 05:18 PM~11731177
> *hush up before i tell your babe to beat your ass down for getting out of line.
> *


Ok ill be quite. :angel: 

You got me fked up. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 25 2008, 06:37 PM~11699607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt 


hrny you got another party to attend!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2008, 05:27 PM~11731253
> *ttt
> hrny you got another party to attend!!
> *


I saw that! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 29 2008, 07:41 PM~11732059
> *I saw that! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2008, 06:41 PM~11732064
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet... unusual 


:scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

<--- at the office :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

<--- at the house 

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Sep 29 2008, 08:10 PM~11733644
> *
> *


Is this who I think it is


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 29 2008, 10:21 PM~11733777
> *<--- at the house
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


got called in for an emergency engineering project. o.t. like a mof0.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2008, 10:27 PM~11733859
> *got called in for an emergency engineering project.  o.t. like a mof0.
> 
> 
> *


didnt know being on lil was a emergency engineering project :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 29 2008, 10:40 PM~11734046
> *didnt know being on lil was a emergency engineering project :biggrin:
> *


part of the yob! LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2008, 08:27 PM~11733859
> *got called in for an emergency engineering project.  o.t. like a mof0.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 baller


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 29 2008, 11:59 PM~11735070
> *:0  baller
> *


falling asleep though. not good for la raza. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2008, 10:05 PM~11735142
> *falling asleep though.  not good for la raza.  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2008, 11:05 PM~11735142
> *falling asleep though.  not good for la raza.  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 30 2008, 12:22 AM~11735310
> *:biggrin:
> *


que onda brim?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Mornin post Whoring


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 06:03 AM~11736382
> *Mornin post Whoring
> 
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 07:03 AM~11736857
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 30 2008, 07:58 AM~11737205
> *X3
> *


x4


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 29 2008, 08:27 PM~11733859
> *got called in for an emergency engineering project.  o.t. like a mof0.
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 








:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 30 2008, 10:17 AM~11737410
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


is that your new ford bucket?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 08:19 AM~11737430
> *is that your new ford bucket?
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up provok?

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *PROVOK*

no mas county spreads?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

nothing but lobster and steak now homie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 30 2008, 11:00 AM~11737845
> *nothing but lobster and steak now homie.
> *


i know what you mean. fk county food. :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 30 2008, 11:00 AM~11737845
> *nothing but lobster and steak now homie.
> *


mayne


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 30 2008, 08:19 AM~11737430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :barf: 








:uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 10:03 AM~11737875
> *i know what you mean.  fk county food.  :barf:
> *


i wouldn't feed that shit to my enemies.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *streetshow*, PROVOK, HECHO EN MEXICO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 30 2008, 11:12 AM~11737972
> *i wouldn't feed that shit to my enemies.
> *


agree with you.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 30 2008, 09:13 AM~11737980
> *4 Members: cali rydah, streetshow, PROVOK, HECHO EN MEXICO
> 
> *


sorry homie i had to go take care of sum stuff trying to get sum stuff from cali down here :0 :0 but UPS keep fucking up. maybe i should just have it send with you ha??? :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 10:14 AM~11737992
> *agree with you.
> *


at night we ate good though. always spreaded with the homies. surprized what all you can make with roman noodles.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey provok, got a homeboy needing a photographer and model for a streetlow magazine spread. let me know if you are available next weekend and hook a hoodrat up. make sure she don't have any battlewounds on her body or visible tattoos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 30 2008, 11:17 AM~11738029
> *at night we ate good though. always spreaded with the homies. surprized what all you can make with roman noodles.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 30 2008, 09:16 AM~11738014
> *sorry homie i had to go take care of sum stuff trying to get sum stuff from cali down here :0  :0  but UPS keep fucking up. maybe i should just have it send with you ha??? :cheesy:
> *


im driving to cali on monday let me know what u need if its fits in l.a. magnum ill bring it for u...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 30 2008, 09:19 AM~11738050
> *im driving to cali on monday let me know what u need if its fits in l.a. magnum ill bring it for u...
> *


sounds good its small stuff i supposed to know by tommorow i will let you know


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 30 2008, 09:27 AM~11738119
> *sounds good its small stuff i supposed to know by tommorow i will let you know
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 10:58 AM~11737820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THAT'S A COOL RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 10:18 AM~11738040
> *hey provok, got a homeboy needing a photographer and model for a streetlow magazine spread.  let me know if you are available next weekend and hook a hoodrat up.  make sure she don't have any battlewounds on her body or visible tattoos.
> *


what days and what time?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 30 2008, 01:03 PM~11739067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn didnt waist no time! :0


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

road trip!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 01:29 PM~11739289
> *road trip!
> 
> 
> ...


im about to take one on thursday.ayyy chisme :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 30 2008, 01:32 PM~11739316
> *im about to take one on thursday.ayyy chisme :0
> *


 :cheesy: leaving early saturday morning.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 09:19 AM~11737430
> *is that your new ford bucket?
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Sep 30 2008, 01:27 PM~11739274
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


QUE ROLLO LOCO!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

STILL HAVE SOME SACO CROME MOTORS FOR SALE!!!PM ME FOR PRICES$$$$ WE STAY READY!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Sep 30 2008, 11:12 AM~11739159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q rollo tony


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2008, 01:26 PM~11740567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have 








:0 :0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 30 2008, 02:46 PM~11740786
> *i have
> 
> 
> ...


  U have chingos more buckets and in lots of pretty colores. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2008, 01:47 PM~11740794
> *  U have chingos more buckets and in lots of pretty colores.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what can i say i love buckets


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 30 2008, 03:43 PM~11740766
> *been wanting it for a long time still got to do paint and body and interior
> wass up lowwwss
> 
> ...


NARANJAS HOMIE, JUST HERE AT WORK MATANDO TIEMPO.....WHAT YOU GOT GOING
?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

same thang waitting on the clock so i can go see sum ass and tits at the colorado laters :biggrin: oh and PARK SUM CARS ( maybe sum buckets )


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 30 2008, 03:46 PM~11740786
> *i have
> 
> 
> ...


me too!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

both my buckets blow cold ice!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 04:37 PM~11741273
> *both my buckets blow cold ice!
> 
> 
> ...


wtf were you wearing a penis necklace for?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 04:39 PM~11741287
> *wtf were you wearing a penis necklace for?
> *


:0 :0 :0 the truth comes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh and dont over look the ricky martin shirt :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 04:37 PM~11741273
> *both my buckets blow cold ice!
> 
> 
> ...


and a purse!!!! :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 02:37 PM~11741273
> *both my buckets blow cold ice!
> 
> 
> ...


nice purse u got derr. but is not gator


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, streetshow, h-town team 84 caddy

sup with ya boys dick necklace and metrosexual shirt??? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

last time i steal pics from google.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 02:57 PM~11741437
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, streetshow, h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 02:59 PM~11741451
> *good lookin out cali, forgot put for sale after one of em :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: i still need to get to that project...i been slackin...im goin tomorrow fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 30 2008, 05:00 PM~11741464
> *:biggrin: i still need to get to that project...i been slackin...im goin tomorrow fo sho  :biggrin:
> *


do i have to go scoop you up and take you???? make it happen, aint no better feeling that hittin a corner in a...... nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 03:57 PM~11741437
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, streetshow, h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> ...


Lmmfao! Wow! I seriously don't know. :no: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Danny you should wear that outfit for Dani's party on sat! :biggrin: Lmao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 30 2008, 05:03 PM~11741490
> *Lmmfao! Wow! I seriously don't know. :no:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Danny you should wear that outfit for Dani's party on sat! :biggrin: Lmao!
> *


carpet pics? :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 01:38 PM~11739367
> *:cheesy:  leaving early saturday morning.
> *


leaving early thurday morning :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 30 2008, 05:14 PM~11741591
> *leaving early thurday morning :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 03:01 PM~11741472
> *do i have to go scoop you up and take you???? make it happen, aint no better feeling that hittin a corner in a...... nevermind :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 30 2008, 05:03 PM~11741490
> *Lmmfao! Wow! I seriously don't know. :no:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Danny you should wear that outfit for Dani's party on sat! :biggrin: Lmao!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 05:01 PM~11741472
> *do i have to go scoop you up and take you???? make it happen, aint no better feeling that hittin a corner in a bucket.. nevermind :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 05:39 PM~11741828
> *:uh:
> *



quit actin like a sensitive female! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 05:41 PM~11741844
> *quit actin like a sensitive female! :cheesy:
> *


not me *****. i aint got feelings.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 05:42 PM~11741848
> *not me *****.      i aint got feelings.
> *


dats wats up! thats why i named my next bucket cold hearted...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 05:43 PM~11741856
> *dats wats up! thats why i named my next bucket cold hearted...
> *


oh..i thought cause maybe it was blowing cold a/c.. 
but i shoulda known better! 


:roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 03:42 PM~11741848
> *not me *****.      i aint got feelings.
> *


You sure don't. Leaving all your kids fatherless.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 05:43 PM~11741858
> *oh..i thought cause maybe it was blowing cold a/c..
> but i shoulda known better!
> :roflmao:
> *


aint got no use for AC when tha top go's down on both my g rides... dont worry when i finish new project ill make sure to drop tha top on you and put on a spark show when i drag tha continental kit.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 03:46 PM~11741886
> *aint got no use for AC when tha top go's down on both my g rides... dont worry when i finish new project ill make sure to drop tha top on you and put on a spark show when i drag tha continental kit.
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 30 2008, 05:48 PM~11741908
> *:0
> *


****** is funny now adays with they throw away cars...lol and not to mention fake impalas...or should i say caprice... :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 04:13 PM~11741576
> *carpet pics?  :uh:
> *


Does that mean no? :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 04:42 PM~11741848
> *not me *****.      i aint got feelings.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Just whoring by*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Sep 30 2008, 05:46 PM~11741885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 05:01 PM~11741472
> *do i have to go scoop you up and take you???? make it happen, aint no better feeling that hittin a corner in a...... nevermind :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Sep 30 2008, 05:14 PM~11741591
> *leaving early thurday morning :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 05:07 PM~11742085
> *they got they step-daddy.
> should i post the pics?
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :angel: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 30 2008, 06:12 PM~11742132
> *:roflmao:  :angel: :ugh:
> *


thought not


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 05:17 PM~11742186
> *thought not
> *


 :roflmao: Screw you and them pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 30 2008, 06:20 PM~11742212
> *:roflmao: Screw you and them pics! :biggrin:
> *


lucky they on home computer or they'd be posted up now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 04:43 PM~11741313
> *:0  :0  :0 the truth comes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> oh and dont over look the ricky martin shirt :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 30 2008, 06:20 PM~11742212
> *:roflmao: Screw you and them pics! :biggrin:
> *


kind of brave right there. post them up 68.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 03:50 PM~11741933
> ******* is funny now adays with they throw away cars...lol and not to mention fake impalas...or should i say caprice... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 05:50 PM~11741933
> ******* is funny now adays with they throw away cars...lol and not to mention fake impalas...or should i say caprice... :0
> *


damn son, you going to piss off 80% of Houston Lowriders. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp just gone head and knock off that new lac off the lot and shut these boys up on vogues


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 05:50 PM~11741933
> ******* is funny now adays with they throw away cars...lol and not to mention fake impalas...or should i say caprice... :0
> *


uh oh.. get this ***** the hurt feelings report..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2008, 08:26 PM~11743271
> *big pimp just gone head and knock off that new lac off the lot and shut these boys up on vogues
> *


shhh.. 


oh, did you get that call? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what call


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2008, 08:30 PM~11743336
> *what call
> *


oh nevermind. guess that answers that.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 08:28 PM~11743296
> *uh oh..  get this ***** the hurt feelings report..
> *


lol must have struck a nerve...or the truth is revealed???? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 06:33 PM~11743375
> *oh nevermind.    guess that answers that.
> *


i got a couple calls didnt know the number and they didnt leave msg.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 08:06 PM~11743077
> *damn son, you going to piss off 80% of Houston Lowriders.    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


funny thing it took him over 2 hours to respont to that post...and thats all he could come up with???lol

better quit messing with him, pobresito prolly over there with high blood pressure workin himself up! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 30 2008, 08:43 PM~11743482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause i really didnt give a fk. you one that was acting all butt hurt. but let me make up for my rude comments.. * congrats on all the clean rides you've built. good work, they look great hitting corners!! *

there, feel better?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 08:56 PM~11743664
> *dont worry about it.
> cause i really didnt give a fk.  you one that was acting all butt hurt.    but let me make up for my rude comments..     congrats on all the clean rides you've built.  good work, they look great hitting corners!!
> 
> ...


lol, wasnt even on so how was i actin all butt hurt...lol its ok mijo, dont work yourself up for another 2 hours...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hittin corners in buckets with club _STICKER _on back. good times there!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Sep 30 2008, 08:45 PM~11743507
> *funny thing it took him over 2 hours to respont to that post...and thats all he could come up with???lol
> 
> better quit messing with him, pobresito prolly over there with high blood pressure workin himself up! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2008, 07:11 PM~11670095
> *FRAME READY
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man net back up and runnin bout gotdamn time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 30 2008, 09:43 PM~11744261
> *man net back up and runnin bout gotdamn time
> *


comcast huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chinga'o, got called to go into work again right now. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2008, 10:22 PM~11744749
> *chinga'o, got called to go into work again right now.  :angry:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 09:12 PM~11743872
> *hittin corners in buckets with club STICKER on back.    good times there!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 29 2008, 04:20 PM~11730717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** you know that ain't him....dude is standing too close to the table....if it was danny, all you'd see is pansa and 2 little arms like a t-rex....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 30 2008, 11:22 PM~11745620
> *nah...you just drive 6 hours to see some pussy you can't touch dressed like you are going to the baile....
> ***** you know that ain't him....dude is standing too close to the table....if it was danny, all you'd see is pansa and 2 little arms like a t-rex....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 1 2008, 07:52 AM~11747655
> *:nicoderm:
> *


wats up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2008, 07:11 PM~11710687
> *X2 :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 02:57 PM~11741442
> *last time i steal pics from google.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2008, 08:33 PM~11744910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 1 2008, 07:55 AM~11747673
> *wats up
> *


WHAT'S GOING ON HOMIE? I'LL GET SOME PIX UP WHEN I GET THE KNOCKS REWORKED AND THE CHIPS IN OR I'LL PUT THE ON THE RIDE B4 THEN TO GET A PIC FOR YOU....


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 06:27 AM~11747789
> *
> *



Thanks for your comment on my Pit..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Oct 1 2008, 10:44 AM~11748612
> *Thanks for your comment on my Pit..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 1 2008, 09:49 AM~11748233
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


too bad i couldn't find the pic last night to reply back.  

ole age got me going slow mayne.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what up G!

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *cartier01*, Hny Brn Eyz


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

tejas no vale verga!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 1 2008, 11:34 AM~11749005
> *tejas no vale verga!
> *


ni los wisachis de walkegan! ajua! chupas!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chilling at this refinerie waiting to get unloaded they take to long


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 12:01 PM~11749210
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 1 2008, 12:04 PM~11749230
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


hattin

here ya go


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 12:05 PM~11749235
> *hattin
> 
> here ya go
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11749900

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 1 2008, 01:13 PM~11749912
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11749900
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11749975


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Latin, Boiler & KrazyToyz :biggrin: 

almost that time of the year again. hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 11:26 AM~11750025
> *
> 
> 
> ...



La Parka is missing the chair


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 02:04 PM~11750357
> *La Parka is missing the chair
> *


he was standing on it for the pic :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 11:26 AM~11750025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm "El *****"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 12:58 PM~11750856
> *he was standing on it for the pic  :biggrin:
> *



LOL. Boilers short ass. So whats going on. WRESTLEMANIA IS COMING BACK TO H-TOWN IN APRIL. I bought the tickets when they came out on the 23rd. StubHub were the only ones that still had them for sell the other ticket dealers suspended them till TBD cause of IKE. Fuck IKE he still didnt stop me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 03:04 PM~11750915
> *LOL. Boilers short ass. So whats going on. WRESTLEMANIA IS COMING BACK TO H-TOWN IN APRIL. I bought the tickets when they came out on the 23rd. StubHub were the only ones that still had them for sell the other ticket dealers suspended them till TBD cause of IKE. Fuck IKE he still didnt stop me
> *


Cuanto?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 01:26 PM~11750025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gay pride parade?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 03:09 PM~11750961
> *gay pride parade?
> *


no trannies at this party. try buffalo wild freds or where ever that place is that you chase chiles under the skirts.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 1 2008, 10:30 AM~11748528
> *WHAT'S GOING ON HOMIE? I'LL GET SOME PIX UP WHEN I GET THE KNOCKS REWORKED AND THE CHIPS IN OR I'LL PUT THE ON THE RIDE B4 THEN TO GET A PIC FOR YOU....
> *


cool homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 03:11 PM~11750983
> *no trannies at this party.  try buffalo wild freds or where ever that place is that  you chase chiles under the skirts.
> *


you one that commented on their nice racks! 



:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 03:38 PM~11751288
> *you one that commented on their nice racks!
> :roflmao:
> *


didn't know you were into queers on your hood. :ugh: but that penis necklace you are wearing explains it all. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So last year you were a clown Devious......











Are you going to be Chava the Hutt this year??


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 01:54 PM~11751453
> *So last year you were a clown Devious......
> 
> 
> ...


yo.
did you check OT yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 03:54 PM~11751453
> *So last year you were a clown Devious......
> 
> 
> ...


naw, i'm undecided for this year. but i'll have to figure something out by next week. you gonna go treat or treating with the step kid?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 04:03 PM~11751537
> *naw, i'm undecided for this year.    but i'll have to figure something out by next week.      you  gonna go treat or treating with the step kid?
> *


i'll take him and my 8 month old somewhere this year. you plan to take your kids trick or treating?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 04:05 PM~11751556
> *i'll take him and my 8 month old somewhere this year.  you plan to take your kids trick or treating?
> *


naw i'll let the dumbass step daddys do that. imma have other plans. maybe check out nice racks at tranny bar.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 04:10 PM~11751602
> *naw i'll let the dumbass step daddys do that.    imma have other plans.
> *


must be nice on their part to show the kids what a man really is.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 04:12 PM~11751618
> *must be nice on their part to show the kids what a man really is.
> *


yeah..their such good guys! they some lucky kids! :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 11:26 AM~11750025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 11:37 AM~11749031
> *ni los wisachis de walkegan!  ajua!  chupas!!!
> *


  its just like being in texas here! :cheesy: 

no valen verga los de tejas! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 03:54 PM~11751453
> *So last year you were a clown Devious......
> 
> 
> ...


wahjahahahahahahahahahah! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow

SQS2tl164A


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 01:38 PM~11751288
> *you one that commented on their nice racks!
> :roflmao:
> *


lolol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 07:32 AM~11131283
> *nice rack.
> *


 :0


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

any pics from sundays show?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2008, 06:55 PM~11753048
> *:0
> *


weren't you one of the guys playing with queers?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 07:15 AM~11131116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my bad, you were on a buffarilla safari. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont try and play it off fool, if anyone was fooled by the trannys it was you, the proof was just posted


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Oct 1 2008, 07:05 PM~11753145
> *any pics from sundays show?
> *


was a good show with plenty of quality cars there...street seen was out there so i know he will have pics up soon...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2008, 07:13 PM~11753239
> *dont try and play it off fool, if anyone was fooled by the trannys it was you, the proof was just posted
> *


not trying to play it off, but if i would have known you all ******* into queers, i probably would have looked past the fake tits. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shit i aint the one who took the pics. so dont look at me. i was just there drinkin my beer as usual.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2008, 07:19 PM~11753295
> *shit i aint the one who took the pics. so dont look at me. i was just there drinkin my beer as usual.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** still said nice racks! 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 07:50 PM~11753585
> ****** still said nice racks!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 11:26 AM~11750025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 05:51 PM~11753605
> *:biggrin:
> *


SO....WHERES THE HOLLOWEEN PARTY AT??????? AND IF ITS AT DEEEZ NUUTZ HOUSE COUNT ME OUT.......


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 02:05 PM~11751556
> *i'll take him and my 8 month old somewhere this year.  you plan to take your kids trick or treating?
> *


He don't even know where his kids live. He has other men taking care of his responsibilities. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2008, 06:38 PM~11754153
> *He don't even know where his kids live.  He has other men taking care of his responsibilities.  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

trannys with nice racks confuse my company LATIN and that my friends IS NOT GOOD FOR LA RAZA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2008, 08:38 PM~11754153
> *He don't even know where his kids live.  He has other men taking care of his responsibilities.  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2008, 06:38 PM~11754153
> *He don't even know where his kids live.  He has other men taking care of his responsibilities.  :angry:
> *


whats wrong with that?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2008, 08:38 PM~11754153
> *He don't even know where his kids live.  He has other men taking care of his responsibilities.  :angry:
> *


i know where they live.. kinda.. ones near rosenburg..2nd in florida..somewhere.. other is still in oven over in crosby.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 08:47 PM~11754257
> *i know where they live.. kinda..  ones near rosenburg..others in florida..somewhere..    other is still in oven over in crosby.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2008, 08:46 PM~11754248
> *whats wrong with that?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 06:47 PM~11754257
> *i know where they live.. kinda..  ones near rosenburg..2nd  in florida..somewhere..    other is still in oven over in crosby.
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ms. Dani


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2008, 06:46 PM~11754248
> *whats wrong with that?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Oct 1 2008, 09:13 PM~11754569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see you at party saturday!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 1 2008, 02:54 PM~11751453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably ain't his kids anyway.....don't think his pansa would let his pp get in far enough to make a difference.....when she said...oh...that feels so gooood....she was sayin it cause he finally got off her.....hahaha


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2008, 08:14 PM~11754588
> *Happy Birthday Ms. Dani
> *


*X 2*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2008, 07:14 PM~11754588
> *Happy Birthday Ms. Dani
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2008, 08:14 PM~11754588
> *Happy Birthday Ms. Dani
> *


 :thumbsup:

Turning 21....man I'm old! Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2008, 06:57 AM~11757593
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Turning 21....man I'm old! Lol! :biggrin:
> *


you ain't lying!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 06:39 AM~11757886
> *you ain't lying!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: olde farts :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 08:48 AM~11757934
> *:uh:  :uh: olde farts  :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 07:39 AM~11757886
> *you ain't lying!!!
> *


Fker! Still never gonna be as old as you! :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 07:48 AM~11757934
> *:uh:  :uh: olde farts  :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2008, 09:13 AM~11758056
> *Fker! Still never gonna be as old as you! :tongue:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2008, 06:57 AM~11757593
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Turning 21....man I'm old! Lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 2 2008, 08:41 AM~11758222
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 08:59 AM~11758348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:420: mmmm Vicodine for tooth pain...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 2 2008, 12:17 PM~11759412
> *:420:  mmmm Vicodine for tooth pain...
> *


how much for rest of bottle?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 10:23 AM~11759465
> *how much for rest of bottle?
> *


x2 dont be greedy devious.. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2008, 02:18 PM~11760479
> *:cheesy:
> *


Wats up! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 01:06 PM~11750939
> *Cuanto?
> *


$300 EACH.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 06:52 AM~11757947
> *:tongue:
> *


pal ojitos de gavilan 
















:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 03:03 PM~11760917
> *pal ojitos de gavilan
> 
> 
> ...


that's a rivistyle special.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 02:58 PM~11760870
> *$300 EACH.
> *


mejor en payperview. :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Holy crud!!

Just spoke to the Oral Surgeon's office...the "panzemic x-ray":$95, Having your wisdom teeth pulled: $195-525 per tooth, IV general sedative: $300-650, getting fucked by the overpriced medical industry....expensive as shit!!

So I am looking at a minimum of 95+(195x4)+300 = 1175 all the way to a maximum of 95+(525x4)+650 = 2845. I figured about 600 for whole deal. Mayne, maybe I need to do a fundraiser like lachuladj or get it done in MX


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 2 2008, 01:18 PM~11760485
> *Wats up!  :biggrin:
> *


Not much! You? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 2 2008, 03:16 PM~11761029
> *Holy crud!!
> 
> Just spoke to the Oral Surgeon's office...the "panzemic x-ray":$95, Having your wisdom teeth pulled: $195-525 per tooth, IV general sedative: $300-650, getting fucked by the overpriced medical industry....expensive as shit!!
> ...


get me a halloween mask to look like djcholomikedj and also some cds i can sell out the back of my trunk and i'll dj for it for free.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2008, 03:19 PM~11761049
> *Not much! You? :cheesy:
> *


oye vieja, have you heard from dena?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 01:10 PM~11760970
> *that's a rivistyle special.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 2 2008, 03:32 PM~11761182
> *
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 01:10 PM~11760972
> *mejor en payperview.  :ugh:
> *



We went ot it in 2001 and its nothing like it man, its bad ass. Second time ever coming to H-TOWN I just couldnt miss it. I had to put my project on hold for a while but its worth it. HAVE TO SEE KELLY KELLY'S CHICHIS.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2008, 06:57 AM~11757593
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Turning 21....man I'm old! Lol! :biggrin:
> *


Oldie Hawn!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 2 2008, 01:43 PM~11761278
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


wass up homie?? whats new ?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 03:45 PM~11761296
> *wass up homie?? whats new ?
> *


WHATS UP 4 THE WEEKEND HOMIE YA'LL STILL CRUZIN THAT SPOT OVER THERE OFF OF WESTIMER


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 2 2008, 01:52 PM~11761349
> *WHATS UP 4 THE WEEKEND HOMIE YA'LL STILL CRUZIN THAT SPOT OVER THERE OFF OF WESTIMER
> *


been working saturdays nights the last few months but maybe next saturday. not this saturday comming up but the next one i try to set sumnthing up.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 03:52 PM~11761350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 2 2008, 01:53 PM~11761369
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 03:53 PM~11761367
> *been working saturdays nights the last few months but maybe next saturday. not this saturday comming up but the next one i try to set sumnthing up.
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 2 2008, 01:56 PM~11761390
> *THATS COOL HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW
> *


i will been wantting to crusie for a while but got to make money for these buckets :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 02:24 PM~11761097
> *oye vieja, have you heard from dena?
> *


Its been awhile since I've spoken to her.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 03:52 PM~11761350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got all the gator though.. so dont be mad that man rolling candy.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 04:12 PM~11761522
> *you got all the gator though..    so dont be mad that man rolling candy.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 2 2008, 02:45 PM~11761292
> *Oldie Hawn!!!!!
> *


Sthu chino! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2008, 03:19 PM~11761049
> *Not much! You? :cheesy:
> *


just sittin here taking day by day


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 03:59 PM~11761422
> *i will been wantting to crusie for a while but got to make money for these buckets  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS UP HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 2 2008, 04:13 PM~11761531
> *
> *


oh,was that his bucket?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 02:12 PM~11761522
> *you got all the gator though..    so dont be mad that man rolling candy.
> *


that was my car back in the days fool i wanted to shoot my self y did i put em wheels on it :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 2 2008, 03:15 PM~11761550
> *just sittin here taking day by day
> *


Yup. Ready for Friday! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ole spanky posted up a nice rack!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2008, 04:36 PM~11761740
> *that was my car back in the days fool i wanted to shoot my self y did i put em wheels on it  :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


dunno..only dumbass would put big wheels like that on a car..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 02:38 PM~11761763
> *ole spanky posted up a nice rack!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice this time is really a girl you gettin cool points back phatna :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

only thing worse is putting those rims on a fwd car with mirror tint.. fk'n dumbass's and taking pics while at crystal beach.. RIP crystal beach!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 04:38 PM~11761763
> *ole spanky posted up a nice rack!!!
> 
> 
> ...


white gurl though 


:barf:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 03:10 PM~11762076
> *only thing worse is putting those rims on a fwd car with mirror tint..  fk'n dumbass's  and taking pics while at crystal beach..  RIP crystal beach!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:barf:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HUSTLE MIGHT BE GONE BY SUNDAY :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 2 2008, 03:56 PM~11761390
> *THATS COOL HOMIE JUST LET ME KNOW
> *


MOST WANTED IS WAITTING ON YOU!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 2 2008, 09:08 PM~11763930
> *HUSTLE MIGHT BE GONE BY SUNDAY :0
> *


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 2 2008, 09:08 PM~11763930
> *HUSTLE MIGHT BE GONE BY SUNDAY :0
> *


Say it ain't so


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 03:45 PM~11761291
> *We went ot it in 2001 and its nothing like it man, its bad ass. Second time ever coming to H-TOWN I just couldnt miss it. I had to put my project on hold for a while but its worth it. HAVE TO SEE KELLY KELLY'S CHICHIS.
> *


300 to look at some chichis :uh: 


















:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 2 2008, 09:33 PM~11764197
> *300 to look at some chichis  :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


shut the fk up snitch ass bitch!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 2 2008, 07:16 PM~11763995
> *MOST WANTED IS WAITTING ON YOU!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 whens the house call??????????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 2 2008, 09:55 PM~11764457
> *:0  :0  :0 whens the house call??????????
> *


NO HOUSE CALL HOMIE, $$$$ PURO NEGOCIO$$$$$$


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 2 2008, 01:43 PM~11761278
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 2 2008, 09:33 PM~11764197
> *300 to look at some chichis  :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


You wouldn't show anyways you ol talk shit on the Internet but can't get a ride from momma to come get your ass whipped *****.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 2 2008, 10:25 PM~11764756
> *You wouldn't show anyways you ol talk shit on the Internet but can't get a ride from momma to come get your ass whipped *****.
> *


:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11764403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 10:32 PM~11764830
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


word on street is your ready. I'll wait for snitchbitch65 to give details


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11764403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you satrted talking shit to me so you come to my house. you got my number and adress and still didnt come
i dont need a ride from moma and i aint no fucken *****


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 2 2008, 10:42 PM~11764925
> *i have come to the conclusion that your a ***
> you let men lay on your car
> you take pics of me
> ...


I said I was done talking to you however everytime I see your posts you add yet another bitch type tendency. It may not be your fault may be the way you raised. When your ready I can teach you how to be a man.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 2 2008, 10:49 PM~11764985
> *I said I was done talking to you however everytime I see your posts you add yet another bitch type tendency.  It may not be your fault may be the way you raised.  When your ready I can track you how to be a man.
> *


you said your done talking to me but then you want ot more shit.you fucken pussy ass bitch. you cant even keep shit in a om you have to put it all out like a dram queen so all your lil homeboys could see it. go hold marcs nuts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

now should i pay this motherfucker his 40 bucks???

*Money Request Details

Amount:$40.00 USD

Note:gimme that nutt*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

SUP WHORE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 2 2008, 10:40 PM~11764899
> *word on street is your ready.  I'll wait for snitchbitch65 to give details
> *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 2 2008, 09:54 PM~11765034
> *SUP WHORE
> *



sup nes, mista?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11765014
> *you said your done talking to me but then you want ot more shit.you fucken pussy ass bitch. you cant even keep shit in a om you have to put it all out like a dram queen so all your lil homeboys could see it. go hold marcs nuts
> *


The only thing the homies would see is me chasing your ass with a belt. I would suugest you sit back watch and learn. Or I can assist your young ass in understanding where you went wrong.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11765015
> *now should i pay this motherfucker his 40 bucks???
> 
> Money Request Details
> ...




:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 2 2008, 10:42 PM~11764925
> *you take pics of me
> *


umm.. dont recall taking any pics of you, unless your one of those trannys on my hood.. :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 2 2008, 10:42 PM~11764925
> *you satrted talking shit to me so you come to my house. you got my number and adress and still didnt come
> i dont need a ride from moma and i aint no fucken ******


this ***** sound mad


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

sup houston stylez


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 2 2008, 10:59 PM~11765091
> *:0
> 
> Car Club: ARsOverAks c.c.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 2 2008, 10:59 PM~11765091
> *:0
> *


coke heads man, i'm telling you. lmao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 2 2008, 10:59 PM~11765086
> *The only thing the homies would see is me chasing your ass with a belt.  I would suugest you sit back watch and learn.  Or I can assist your young ass in understanding where you went wrong.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 11:01 PM~11765106
> *this ***** sound mad
> *


if he was mad he would of typed it in ALL CAPS foo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 2 2008, 11:04 PM~11765144
> *if he was mad he would of typed it in ALL CAPS foo
> *


oh.. my bad..


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 11:01 PM~11765106
> *this ***** sound mad
> *


.

Mad or not he's still a bitch. I was mad when I waited for him 2 hours at the shop.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 2 2008, 11:06 PM~11765166
> *.
> 
> Mad or not he's still a bitch.  I was mad when I waited for him 2 hours at the shop.
> *


moron i told you wasnt gonna go.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 2 2008, 11:06 PM~11765166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 2 2008, 11:07 PM~11765173
> *moron i told you wasnt gonna go cause I'm a fucking pussy.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me.when ya'll gonna make room at shop for the baddest 68 on da planet? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 2 2008, 11:10 PM~11765205
> *
> *


im guessing thats why you didnt come to my house.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 11:08 PM~11765186
> *should send his ass a bill for wasting your time.  charge em $300
> :uh:
> *


Haven't paid his momma last three times she gave shop head


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 2 2008, 11:13 PM~11765235
> *Haven't paid his momma last three times she gave shop head
> *


your fucken a joke


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11765209
> *reminds me.when ya'll gonna make room at shop for the baddest 68 on da planet?    :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: 

jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them. DJLATIN? :biggrin: 

15" Cragar SS wheels, perfect shape, tires got lots of tread left. they have the universal bolt holes, this car is 5x4.75". same as impala, g bodies etc.

$300/offers? i've gotten something a lil more contemporary for this car and need these to go.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 11:14 PM~11765242
> *:dunno:
> 
> jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them.  DJLATIN? :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 2 2008, 11:13 PM~11765235
> *Haven't paid his momma last three times she gave shop head
> *


mayne..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 11:14 PM~11765242
> *:dunno:
> 
> jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them.  DJLATIN? :biggrin:
> ...


naw, other baddest 68 on planet


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11765209
> *reminds me.when ya'll gonna make room at shop for the baddest 68 on da planet?    :biggrin:
> *




Little bit of a wait :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 2 2008, 11:17 PM~11765268
> *Little bit of a wait  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 2 2008, 07:16 PM~11763995
> *MOST WANTED IS WAITTING ON YOU!!!!!
> *


ORALE CUANDO HOUSE CALL. SINGLE OR DOUBLE IM READY. :burn:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 2 2008, 11:29 PM~11765394
> *ORALE  CUANDO  HOUSE  CALL.  SINGLE  OR  DOUBLE  IM  READY. :burn:
> *


DO THEY DRIVE? :biggrin: MAGNIFICOS HOMIE!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 2 2008, 11:36 PM~11766505
> *DO THEY DRIVE? :biggrin: MAGNIFICOS HOMIE!
> *


BAMOS A BRINCAR O JUGAR CARERAS :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

/IMG] THEY ARE DRIVABLE!!!! AND TAGS UP TOO DATE.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 2 2008, 11:39 PM~11766519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA COMENSAMOS CON LAS ESCUSAS :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

AGAIN AND AGAIN.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 3 2008, 01:45 AM~11766543
> *YA  COMENSAMOS  CON  LAS ESCUSAS :biggrin:
> *


NO SON ESCUSAS TRY WORKING ON MORE THAN ONE CAR AT A TIME, IT WILL HURT YOUR POCKET AT THE LONG RUN.... EL PRESIDENTE WILL BE READY FOR MAGNIFICOS!!!!! :biggrin:  EL PECADOR, MOST WANTED, AND MAYBE PURPLE STUFF!!!! I NEED TO HIRE SOME DRIVERS FOR THAT DAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 2 2008, 11:40 PM~11766522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AC O NO AC .TAGS O NO TAGS . I JUST WANT TO HOP


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 3 2008, 01:45 AM~11766543
> *YA  COMENSAMOS  CON  LAS ESCUSAS :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE UN POQUITO DE ESCUSA, PERO IM TRYING HOMIE. ESTA DURA LA COSA AHORITA PARA GASTAR TODA LA FERIA EN LOS CARROS, BUT WE LOVE THEM HOPPERS...QUE NO...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 2 2008, 11:50 PM~11766559
> *NO SON ESCUSAS TRY WORKING ON MORE THAN ONE CAR AT A TIME, IT WILL HURT YOUR POCKET AT THE LONG RUN.... EL PRESIDENTE WILL BE READY FOR MAGNIFICOS!!!!!  :biggrin:   EL PECADOR, MOST WANTED, AND MAYBE PURPLE STUFF!!!! I NEED TO HIRE SOME DRIVERS FOR THAT DAY..... :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS IF YOU HAVE SMOALL POCKETS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 3 2008, 01:51 AM~11766561
> *AC O NO  AC  .TAGS O  NO TAGS . I  JUST  WANT  TO  HOP
> *


  AMEN!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 2 2008, 11:52 PM~11766566
> *MAYBE UN POQUITO DE ESCUSA, PERO IM TRYING HOMIE. ESTA DURA LA COSA AHORITA PARA GASTAR TODA LA FERIA EN LOS CARROS, BUT WE LOVE THEM HOPPERS...QUE NO...
> *


PARA DONDE EL FIN DESEMANA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 3 2008, 01:53 AM~11766569
> *THAT  IS  IF  YOU HAVE SMOALL POCKETS
> *


DOES IT LOOKS LIKE MY POCKETS ARE SMALL?????? :cheesy:  IM A HUSTLER HOMIE, YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW!!!! I HAVE ENOUGH CARS TO START A CAR LOT....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 2 2008, 11:56 PM~11766578
> *DOES IT LOOKS LIKE MY POCKETS ARE SMALL?????? :cheesy:   IM A HUSTLER HOMIE, YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BY NOW!!!! I HAVE ENOUGH CARS TO START A CAR LOT....
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

GOT BUCKETS?????? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 3 2008, 01:55 AM~11766573
> *PARA DONDE EL  FIN  DESEMANA
> *


I HAVENT HEARD ANYTHING YET HOMIE PERO ABER QUE SALE POR AHI.!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 3 2008, 01:59 AM~11766589
> *
> *


THATS HOW I ROLL HOMIE!!!  WATS THE DEAL NESTO..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 3 2008, 02:01 AM~11766592
> *:biggrin:
> THATS HOW I ROLL HOMIE!!!   WATS THE DEAL NESTO..
> *


nada nomas! :biggrin: 

tryn get rid of my buckets


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

THE LAST POST FOR TONIGHT...GOTTA GO MAKE SOME MORE MONEY. PAY DAY!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 3 2008, 02:03 AM~11766597
> *nada nomas! :biggrin:
> 
> tryn get rid of my buckets
> *


   THATS STAIGHT!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Friday! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 3 2008, 08:28 AM~11767617
> *Friday! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Oct 2 2008, 11:39 PM~11766519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

wat?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yo no sabe :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Friday Night
October 3rd
Dani's Red and Black Party @ Roxy!!
This is for all my clubbing friends!! 
WEAR BLack And RED!!

-Thanks Deezy Weezy!!-

Saturday night
October 4th
Party at Norstar Bar in Northside.

This is for all my friend who want to celebrate, but dont do the club scene.


Dress code: pretty much anything goes!
However the party is gonna be Black, Silver and Hot pink, so if you got clothes already with those colors, then put em on for my party =)

Bring Your Own Bottle *icehouse*

Directions: coming from South: 45 north exit Tidwell make right on Tidwell make a left on Bauman

There is a dancefloor tho for all my club peoples


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

retired the black n red...those were/are the atmosphere colors....hahaha 

have fun tonight at your bday party...i gotta busy weekend ahead of me so cant afford to do any partying.

Feliz Cumpleaños


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 3 2008, 11:37 AM~11768851
> *Friday Night
> October 3rd
> Dani's Red and Black Party @ Roxy!!
> ...


:uh: set trippin


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

so does anybody know about any carshows comming up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha..neighbor just came over asked me to read letter for em that only came in english.. it was INS they said they aint heard from his ass in over a year visa expired.. coming for his ass if he dont apply for new visa. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 3 2008, 12:45 PM~11769503
> *so does anybody know about any carshows comming up?
> *


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Devious!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 11:48 AM~11769531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like the flyer...looks familiar...oh yeah...its a spinoff of my design :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2008, 12:52 PM~11769565
> *Like the flyer...looks familiar...oh yeah...its a spinoff of my design  :uh:
> *


oyes my college wants to throw a carshow pero i dont know whats up with their flyers. how much>?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 3 2008, 11:53 AM~11769577
> *oyes my college wants to throw a carshow pero i dont know whats up with their flyers. how much>?
> *


u dont know wassup as in they havent made any...they are being made but delayed...or no one has even considered making any?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 3 2008, 12:52 PM~11769564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 11:57 AM~11769598
> *
> :uh:
> *


Its called intellectual property neegra...what you know about that?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2008, 12:58 PM~11769607
> *Its called intellectual property neegra...what you know about that?
> *


well go charge them ****** tax then + sentimental value !!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 12:46 PM~11769515
> *ha..neighbor just came over asked me to read letter for em that only came in english..  it was INS  they said they aint heard from his ass in over a year visa expired..  coming for his ass if he dont apply for new visa.  lol
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 12:00 PM~11769622
> *well go charge them ****** tax then + sentimental value !!
> *


It was loosely quoted "..Hex is in it for the money..not for the love of it." So in doing so, I am only proving that statement correct. However no one does anything for free...so I found myself in that dilemma. Anyone who knows me and my past with the HLC should know that the statement is far from the truth.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2008, 12:52 PM~11769565
> *Like the flyer...looks familiar...oh yeah...its a spinoff of my design  :uh:
> *


who is the culprit? whoever answers DEEZNUTZ chupa verga de burro!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 3 2008, 01:03 PM~11769655
> *It was loosely quoted "..Hex is in it for the money..not for the love of it."  So in doing so, I am only proving that statement correct.  However no one does anything for free...so I found myself in that dilemma.  Anyone who knows me and my past with the HLC should know that the statement is far from the truth.
> *


if it dont make dollas it dont make sense!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2008, 01:04 PM~11769665
> *who is the culprit?
> *


*deezzzzzzzzzzzzz nuttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 01:05 PM~11769667
> *if it dont make dollas it dont make sense!
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

This post has been edited by DJLATIN: Today, 01:05 PM



little late *****. nice try though.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 12:05 PM~11769667
> *if it dont make dollas it dont make sense!
> *


it just really aint worth my time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 01:06 PM~11769686
> *This post has been edited by DJLATIN: Today, 01:05 PM
> little late *****. nice try though.
> *


you are pretty quick for a fat man! hai!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 11:30 AM~11769335
> *:uh:  set trippin
> *


Oh yea.... i could totoally see u rocking the silver and pink... actually that dress code prolly isnt gonna happen any more... I just told everyone to wear there club shirt...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 3 2008, 01:17 PM~11769776
> *Oh yea.... i could totoally see u rocking the silver and pink... actually that dress code prolly isnt gonna happen any more... I just told everyone to wear <s>there</s> their club shirt...*


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 3 2008, 01:17 PM~11769776
> *Oh yea.... i could totoally see u rocking the silver and pink... actually that dress code prolly isnt gonna happen any more... I just told everyone to wear there club shirt...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 3 2008, 02:03 AM~11766599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Call me Tony....832-272-8433


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 3 2008, 01:23 PM~11769829
> *Call me Tony....832-272-8433
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 3 2008, 02:05 PM~11770161
> *
> *


any news on ride?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2008, 11:03 AM~11769654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


el gordito


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 3 2008, 03:12 PM~11770736
> *el gordito
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 3 2008, 02:06 PM~11770167
> *any news on ride?
> *


waiting on other guy to get a trailer so we can meet up half way.im ready. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 3 2008, 01:58 PM~11771172
> *waiting on other guy to get a trailer so we can meet up half way.im ready. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 3 2008, 04:35 PM~11771475
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin: keep it on the low


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2008, 11:14 PM~11765242
> *:dunno:
> 
> jus throwin these out there, not lowrider related but somebody might be interested in them.  DJLATIN? :biggrin:
> ...


ha, this fool here. she don't wear them shoes no' mo' :biggrin: she got with the times.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 3 2008, 06:15 PM~11772217
> *ha, this fool here.  she don't wear them shoes no' mo' :biggrin:  she got with the times.
> 
> 
> ...


  from cragers to that?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 3 2008, 06:45 PM~11772394
> *  from cragers to that?
> *



uh yea. the 350 in this car puts out around 400 horses, what do i want some 15x6 cragars on there for? these are 17x8 245/45/17 on front and 17x9.5 275/40/17 on the back. alot more tire is what it needed.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Oct 3 2008, 06:15 PM~11772217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 07:29 PM~11772722
> *wow..from crager ss's to torq thrusts.. difference is like night and day  :ugh:
> :uh:
> *



jealous hatin' ass fat fuck :uh: 

suck my dick big mouth ******.

outta town for the weekend, have a good one!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Oct 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11773180
> *jealous hatin' ass fat fuck :uh:
> 
> suck my dick big mouth ******.
> ...


jealous of torq thrusts? shit i threw away some torq thrusts when i 1st scored 68..along with those dragster tires on it.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 3 2008, 06:45 PM~11772394
> *  from cragers to that?
> *


Go pick up your toys , brush your teeth and get ready for bed.














Pussy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Lettin every1 know Latin Kustoms will be having a car wash at Advanced Auto Parts on Fairmont & Shaver across frm old Chuckie Cheese Saturday frm 9am - 3pm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 3 2008, 08:40 PM~11773263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im' there


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

any one know if the chavez high school car show is still on this sunday?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea its still on, noumsayn


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 2 2008, 11:36 PM~11766505
> *DO THEY DRIVE? :biggrin: MAGNIFICOS HOMIE!
> *










YES IS DRIVEAVLE :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2008, 01:54 PM~11751453
> *So last year you were a clown Devious......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 3 2008, 09:48 PM~11773788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2008, 09:50 PM~11773806
> *:wave:
> *


come work on this bucket tomorrow.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 07:50 PM~11773804
> *:uh:    ok
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 07:51 PM~11773819
> *come work on this bucket tomorrow.
> *


thats alright.. im working on another bucket right now


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2008, 08:01 PM~11773928
> *thats alright.. im working  on another bucket right now
> *


***** said "fuck yo chump change" he making big money right now :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw.. but im doing something thats gon shut a bunch of ****** up..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2008, 08:04 PM~11773964
> *naw.. but im doing something thats gon shut a bunch of ****** up..
> *


yea bitch u told me already...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 3 2008, 10:01 PM~11773928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 08:06 PM~11773994
> *:uh:  ***** getting big headed..  use to beg to work on my buckets.
> :uh:
> *


 :0 ***** said" you forgot who gave you your start" :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2008, 08:04 PM~11773964
> *naw.. but im doing something thats gon shut a bunch of ****** up..
> *


word?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 3 2008, 08:06 PM~11773991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw im still around but im off this weekend.. i aint working on shit.. and ive never begged.. 

im not the snitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2008, 08:08 PM~11774011
> *:0 ***** said" you forgot who gave you your start" :0
> *


lol.. retard..
devoise full of shit.. ***** always talkin on the net about it, but never call a *****


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2008, 08:08 PM~11774020
> *word?
> *


yes sir....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2008, 08:08 PM~11774024
> *i did
> naw im still around but im off this weekend.. i aint working on shit.. and ive never begged..
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2008, 08:10 PM~11774037
> *lol.. retard..
> devoise full of shit.. ***** always talkin on the net about it, but never call a *****
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2008, 10:02 PM~11773942
> ****** said "fuck yo chump change" he making big money right now  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 3 2008, 08:17 PM~11774129
> *:0
> *


instigator :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2008, 10:18 PM~11774152
> *instigator  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 3 2008, 08:20 PM~11774168
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2008, 10:18 PM~11774152
> *instigator  :0
> *


Learn from tha best!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 3 2008, 08:26 PM~11774255
> *Learn from tha best!
> *


who devious??? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2008, 10:27 PM~11774259
> *who devious???  :biggrin:
> *


no dzzz nuts :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 3 2008, 08:27 PM~11774260
> *no dzzz nuts :cheesy:
> *


FAIL :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2008, 10:28 PM~11774263
> *FAIL  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ill let ya know tomorrow...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 3 2008, 08:28 PM~11774266
> *:uh: ill let ya know tomorrow...
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whore :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 3 2008, 08:40 PM~11774382
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2008, 10:42 PM~11774398
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2008, 10:37 PM~11774353
> * whore  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2008, 10:37 PM~11774353
> * whore  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 3 2008, 10:08 PM~11774024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 3 2008, 08:46 PM~11774426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speakin of snitches..anybody got hook up on some 13" tires? have feeling imma need some pretty soon!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2008, 09:11 PM~11774684
> *speakin of snitches..anybody got hook up on some 13" tires?  have feeling imma need some pretty soon!
> *


 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 3 2008, 06:46 PM~11773309
> *Lettin every1 know Latin Kustoms will be having a car wash at Advanced Auto Parts on Fairmont & Shaver across frm old Chuckie Cheese Saturday frm 9am - 3pm
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 3 2008, 06:46 PM~11773309
> *Lettin every1 know Latin Kustoms will be having a car wash at Advanced Auto Parts on Fairmont & Shaver across frm old Chuckie Cheese today frm 9am - 3pm
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2008, 08:10 AM~11776049
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2008, 08:11 AM~11776052
> *:ugh:
> *


 :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:420:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2008, 08:13 AM~11776064
> *:420:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats going on this weekend?? the firewall is down at work so i can finally get on here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 4 2008, 07:19 AM~11776201
> *whats going on this weekend?? the firewall is down at work so i can finally get on here.
> *


house painting grass cutting and beer drinking, no lowriding this weekend


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2008, 09:39 AM~11776265
> *house painting grass cutting and beer drinking, no lowriding this weekend
> *


i heard everyone is meetin up at westheimer again tonight


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 4 2008, 07:19 AM~11776201
> *whats going on this weekend?? the firewall is down at work so i can finally get on here.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 4 2008, 12:42 PM~11777038
> *i heard everyone is meetin up at westheimer again tonight
> *


trey aint been out in a minute, might have to make the trip


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 4 2008, 12:51 PM~11777080
> *trey aint been out in a minute, might have to make the trip
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Oct 4 2008, 09:19 AM~11776201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hny Brn Eyz,


:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 4 2008, 05:06 PM~11778304
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 01:47 AM~11781678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 03:07 AM~11781722
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who found the phone?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2008, 08:39 AM~11776265
> *house painting grass cutting and beer drinking, no lowriding this weekend
> *



hey...us too....painting the baby room....my chick thought it would be pretty to have a wall of stripes :uh: ....had to measure and calculate size of stripes...then chalk lined and taped the friggin wall....




















Also had to do weed pulling shrub trimming and got started organizing the garage....to turn it back from a woman's drinking hangout to an actual garage with tools and stuff. Right now its called the Wet Kitty.....apparently some drink or something. Got alot of extra gadgets and stuff from combining my stuff and her stuff....probably have a garage sale someday soon.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 07:21 AM~11782115
> *who found the phone?
> *


drunk bastard...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 5 2008, 09:21 AM~11782115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 5 2008, 08:09 AM~11782309
> *drunk bastard...
> *


just remember who put you in a cadillac, daddy put you in a caddy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 09:43 AM~11782661
> *
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ITS FOR SALE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

What you guys doing today? Anything?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 5 2008, 08:05 AM~11782285
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 5 2008, 12:20 PM~11782815
> *What you guys doing today?  Anything?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 5 2008, 12:20 PM~11782815
> *What you guys doing today?  Anything?
> *


just sit here all day and post smilys


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 10:57 AM~11782977
> *just sit here all day and post smilys
> 
> *


im down with that...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2008, 01:12 PM~11783049
> *im down with that...
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Devious Sixty8, Hny Brn Eyz


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 01:18 PM~11783081
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 12:34 PM~11783162
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Devious Sixty8, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


Lol! What's up?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 01:47 PM~11783216
> *Lol! What's up?
> *


just here post whoring! :biggrin: 

you?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 12:56 PM~11783268
> *just here post whoring!  :biggrin:
> 
> you?
> *


Just here bumming and watching the Texans game. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 02:12 PM~11783360
> *Just here bumming and watching the Texans game. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: there beating the shit out of the colts :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 5 2008, 02:26 PM~11783421
> *:thumbsup: there beating the shit out of the colts :biggrin:
> *


groupie 




but they should keep rosenfelds as QB fk shaub.he aint worth a shit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 5 2008, 01:26 PM~11783421
> *:thumbsup: there beating the shit out of the colts :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 01:32 PM~11783437
> *groupie
> but they should keep rosenfelds as QB  fk shaub.he aint worth a shit.
> *


Yup. He actually moves the ball unlike Schaub's ass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Devious Sixty8, *lone star,* Hny Brn Eyz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 02:36 PM~11783461
> *Yup. He actually moves the ball unlike Schaub's ass.
> *


why you aint show up last nite? had better bday party to go to?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne rosenfelds got flipped like a 5 dolla hooka..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 02:42 PM~11783481
> *mayne  rosenfelds got flipped like a 5 dolla hooka..
> *


thats why i dont like his ass.he just lost the ball again.thats twice :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 5 2008, 02:46 PM~11783507
> *thats why i dont like his ass.he just lost the ball again.thats twice :angry:
> *


mayne just as ya'll groupies thought texans was gonna win.. sure enough they fk'n it up again. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 01:41 PM~11783477
> *why you aint show up last nite? had better bday party to go to?
> *


Yea. My homegirl had a lil party for her bday last night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 02:49 PM~11783516
> *Yea. My homegirl had a lil party for her bday last night.
> *


mayne.. u always at bday parties. you must be real popular. wish i could be cool and liked, like you. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 01:48 PM~11783513
> *mayne just as ya'll groupies thought texans was gonna win..    sure enough they fk'n it up again.    :ugh:
> *


Man you know your ass thought they were gonna win to. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 02:52 PM~11783526
> *Man you know your ass thought they were gonna win to. :uh:
> *


ha.. yeah..thought.. guess like always they prove they aint worth a shit regardless of the QB


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 01:50 PM~11783520
> *mayne.. u always at bday parties.  you must be real popular.    wish i could be cool and liked, like you.  :angry:
> *


Lol! Shut up.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 02:54 PM~11783542
> *Lol! Shut up.
> *


glad i aint ur babe.. i'd be singing this shit..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

they need schaub


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 5 2008, 02:59 PM~11783573
> *they need schaub
> *


they'd have lost by 2nd quarter with shaub lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 01:59 PM~11783572
> *glad i aint ur babe..    i'd be singing this shit..
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Aw I miss my babe. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 02:00 PM~11783577
> *they'd have lost by 2nd quarter with shaub  lol
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 03:05 PM~11783606
> *Lol! Aw I miss my babe. :ugh:
> *


you never come home at night always out romancing.. wish you'd bring some of your love home to me!! but my gurl likes to party all the time.. party all the time.. partyyyy allll the timeee..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 03:09 PM~11783628
> *:uh:
> *


tweet tweet *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma make a "Special Trip" to Pappas for some bbq.. anybody want anything?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 02:09 PM~11783629
> *you never come home at night always out romancing..  wish you'd bring some of your love home to me!! but my gurl likes to party all the time.. party all the time.. partyyyy allll the timeee..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 01:11 PM~11783637
> *imma make a "Special Trip" to Pappas for some bbq.. anybody want anything?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 01:11 PM~11783637
> *imma make a "Special Trip" to Pappas for some bbq.. anybody want anything?
> *


man that was a long drive home last nite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 03:34 PM~11783728
> *man that was a long drive home last nite.
> *


***** skurred of nside.. "bring your 9 just in case.. "


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 02:12 PM~11783897
> ****** skurred of nside..  "bring your 9 just in case.. "
> *


i aint scared of northside. but ****** be gettin mad when thier woman goes home with me :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11784378
> *i aint scared of northside.  but ****** be gettin mad when thier woman goes home with me  :0
> *


homewrecka!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 5 2008, 02:12 PM~11783360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 06:06 PM~11784378
> *i aint scared of northside.  but ****** be gettin mad when thier woman goes home with me  :0
> *


esp if you make a "special trip"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 12:59 PM~11783572
> *glad i aint ur babe..    i'd be singing this shit..
> 
> 
> ...


*RICK JAMES........* :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11784378
> *i aint scared of northside.  but ****** be gettin mad when thier woman goes home with me  :0
> *


dam big pimps man boobs that big u classify him as afemale........cuz das bout the only ***** went home wit u...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 05:06 PM~11784378
> *i aint scared of northside.  but ****** be gettin mad when thier woman goes home with me  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 05:18 PM~11784444
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> :scrutinize:
> ...


Yea fkin Texans. :no: 

What? Her bday was yday too. :dunno: 

Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2008, 06:28 PM~11785000
> *dam big pimps man boobs that big u classify him as afemale........cuz das bout the only ***** went home wit u...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2008, 05:28 PM~11785000
> *dam big pimps man boobs that big u classify him as afemale........cuz das bout the only ***** went home wit u...
> *


 :0


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Maaaaan.. i scored bigtime at pick-A-Part today... BTW... whats up with them changing the name? New ownership?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 5 2008, 05:28 PM~11785000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them haters man them haters


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 05:43 PM~11785124
> *them haters man them haters
> *


 :nosad: not me.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2008, 06:43 PM~11785124
> *them haters man them haters
> *


 :no: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 5 2008, 07:28 PM~11785000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: dare me to post carpet pic..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Oct 5 2008, 07:42 PM~11785117
> *Maaaaan.. i scored bigtime at pick-A-Part today...  BTW...  whats up with them changing the name?  New ownership?
> *


switched to their ebay name.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

everybody still gonna call it pick-your-part just no more octypuss


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 06:56 PM~11785227
> *:uh:  dare me to post carpet pic..
> *


Man please post the fkin pic already so you can quit running off bout it. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 06:05 PM~11785307
> *Man please post the fkin pic already so you can quit running off bout it.  :uh:
> *


she said post it neegah :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 08:05 PM~11785307
> *Man please post the fkin pic already so you can quit running off bout it.  :uh:
> *


now i dont want to.. you took all the fun out of it. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 06:08 PM~11785326
> *now i dont want to.. you took all the fun out of it.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: she called your bluff :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but here it is anyway....


someone went mimis after night of boozing at birthday parties.. and going on a police chase..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2008, 10:31 AM~11782868
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


HMM, big brown?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 06:10 PM~11785335
> *but here it is anyway....
> someone went mimis  after night of boozing at birthday parties.. and going on a police chase..
> 
> ...


 :0 she was tired...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 07:08 PM~11785326
> *now i dont want to.. you took all the fun out of it.  :angry:
> *


Fker. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 08:10 PM~11785335
> *but here it is anyway....
> someone went mimis  after night of boozing at birthday parties.. and going on a police chase..
> 
> ...


  

hey..wtf.. someone snitched..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 07:10 PM~11785335
> *but here it is anyway....
> someone went mimis  after night of boozing at birthday parties.. and going on a police chase..
> 
> ...


Lmfao! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11785383
> *Lmfao! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 07:16 PM~11785376
> *
> 
> hey..wtf..  someone snitched..
> ...


Where's the snitch?? :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11782808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 cuanto????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 07:20 PM~11785396
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

where's the pic :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 5 2008, 07:26 PM~11785424
> *where's the pic :cheesy:
> *


 :0. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 5 2008, 08:26 PM~11785424
> *where's the pic :cheesy:
> *


dunno.. someone snitched i guess.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe photobucket thought it was another tranny? 



:dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2008, 06:22 PM~11785409
> *:0  :0 cuanto????
> *


thanks streetshow I had to pay $370.00 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2008, 06:36 PM~11785493
> *thanks streetshow I had to pay $370.00  :uh:
> *


  damm sorry i know a lot of people think that i dont want to work on their cars but truth is i hardly have tim for shit. between the jobs and my own buckets is hard to help out the community and is not about the money cause i help a homie out with out expecting anything. but im almost there and hopefully soon i can tell people JUST BRING IT TO MY SHOP :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 07:34 PM~11785474
> *maybe photobucket thought it was another tranny?
> :dunno:
> *


 :0 You fkin asshole!! :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2008, 06:41 PM~11785522
> * damm sorry  i know a lot of people think that i dont want to work on their cars but truth is i hardly have tim for shit. between the jobs and my own buckets is hard to help out the community and is not about the money cause i help a homie out with out expecting anything. but im almost there and hopefully soon i can tell people JUST BRING IT TO MY SHOP  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i aint trippin.... gotta few questions for u....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2008, 08:22 PM~11785409
> *:0  :0 cuanto????
> *


for u my friend, very cheap!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 06:52 PM~11785604
> *for u my friend, very cheap!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 5 2008, 08:41 PM~11785527
> *:0 You fkin asshole!! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 5 2008, 06:49 PM~11785588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damm i always liked the car might have to brake the piggy bank open. ill call you en la manana pero contestas :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Bitter Sweet,

i always see the magnificos crowd at EL RANCHITO sundays mornings. good breakfast ha ?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2008, 08:59 PM~11785665
> *pm replied
> 
> damm i always liked the car might have to brake the piggy bank open. ill call you en la manana pero contestas  :biggrin:
> *


ya dijo canijo!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2008, 09:01 PM~11785680
> *Bitter Sweet,
> 
> i always see the magnificos crowd  at  EL RANCHITO sundays mornings. good breakfast ha ?
> *


thats best mack line you got? if you wanna holla at her.. just tell her. skurry ass *****.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got better pics...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 07:03 PM~11785706
> *thats best mack line you got?  if you wanna holla at her.. just tell her.     skurry ass *****.
> *


i m not like you trying to catch girls on the net . :0 :0 cause you too dammm big to get em on the streets only thing you get is trannys and on top of that drunk trannys from low class bars that probably dont know what they doing so they let you take pis of em and make you look like a g on the net cause you confused old people and they compliment their racks  LOOKING ASS NEGGA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2008, 09:09 PM~11785769
> *i m not like you trying to catch girls on the net .  :0  :0 cause you too dammm big to get em on the streets only thing you get is trannys and on top of that drunk trannys from low class bars that probably dont know what they doing so they let you take pis of em and make you look like a g  on the net cause you confused old people and they compliment their racks   LOOKING ASS NEGGA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2008, 09:01 PM~11785680
> *Bitter Sweet,
> 
> i always see the magnificos crowd  at  EL RANCHITO sundays mornings. good breakfast ha ?
> *


STALKER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el nix, $300.00 cash was the asking price on this.










Those country folks could have gotten/asked for more if they knew people liked boxes.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 03:00 PM~11783577
> *they'd have lost by 2nd quarter with shaub  lol
> *


last week they were winning with schaub.they lost because the defense couldnt stop em from scoring


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Oct 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11786310
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 09:45 PM~11786179
> *el nix, $300.00 cash was the asking price on this.
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW WHERE ITS AT!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 10:02 PM~11786373
> *LET ME KNOW WHERE ITS AT!!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 08:03 PM~11786376
> *:nono:
> *


cockblocker :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2008, 10:00 PM~11786356
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 08:04 PM~11786390
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 10:03 PM~11786376
> *:nono:
> *


I NEED A NEW HOPPER BRO!!!! I WONT TELL NO ONE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2008, 10:04 PM~11786384
> *cockblocker  :0
> *


no snitchin'! 



















nah, don't even remember, some little town going up 45 north towards dallas. we went to look for a place to eat and saw that at some paisa shop. got off, asked and drove off since our trailer was loaded already. :biggrin: 

asked slo later on, what was the fkn town or exit since i wanted to go back next weekend. he forgot. :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 10:03 PM~11786376
> *:nono:
> *


answer the phone old man


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 08:06 PM~11786431
> *no snitchin'!
> nah, don't even remember, some little town going up 45 north towards dallas.  we went to look for a place to eat and saw that at some paisa shop.  got off, asked and drove off since our trailer was loaded already.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


so u say :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 10:08 PM~11786445
> *                                  :
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11786442
> *so u say  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


nah we got lost in those little ******* farm roads and ran into that bish. slim, i can't answer it, my son is sleeping. :buttkick:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 08:08 PM~11786458
> *nah we got lost in those little ******* farm roads and ran into that bish.  slim, i can't answer it, my son is sleeping.  :buttkick:
> *


yea slim so stop calling... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11786437
> *answer the phone old man
> *


I ALREADY BOUGHT IT FOOOOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 10:09 PM~11786470
> *I ALREADY BOUGHT IT FOOOOL!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 5 2008, 08:09 PM~11786470
> *I ALREADY BOUGHT IT FOOOOL!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thats funny bcuz i paypal'd him already :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 10:08 PM~11786449
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 10:08 PM~11786458
> *nah we got lost in those little ******* farm roads and ran into that bish.  slim, i can't answer it, my son is sleeping.  :buttkick:
> *


wel put the ringtone on a lalaby or sumthin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2008, 10:10 PM~11786486
> *wel put the ringtone on a lalaby or sumthin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2008, 10:10 PM~11786486
> *wel put the ringtone on a lalaby or sumthin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2008, 10:10 PM~11786478
> *thats funny bcuz i paypal'd him already  :0
> *


was clean and straight. no rust.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 08:12 PM~11786508
> *was clean and straight.  no rust.
> *


fuckin tease....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i know where one more is but homie dosent have a title to it :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2008, 08:12 PM~11786525
> *i know where one more is but homie dosent have a title to it :angry:
> *


how hard is it to get a title??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2008, 10:12 PM~11786525
> *i know where one more is but homie dosent have a title to it :angry:
> *


get a bonded title. that's what i did a previous regal i had. cost 4 bills. going to do that with this regal since it was a shop that put a shop lien on it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2008, 10:13 PM~11786536
> *how hard is it to get a title??
> *


if vin is clean, not hard.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 08:14 PM~11786548
> *get a bonded title.  that's what i did a previous regal i had.  cost 4 bills.  going to do that with this regal since it was a shop that put a shop lien on it.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 08:15 PM~11786556
> *if vin is clean, not hard.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2008, 07:27 PM~11785955
> *STALKER
> *


q onda con el new bucket mija :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk+Oct 1 2008, 08:55 AM~11747936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Hny Brn Eyz

cochina! i see you looking


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 11:18 PM~11787802
> *
> *


boing!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2008, 12:10 AM~11788389
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 5 2008, 10:17 PM~11788441
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 5 2008, 10:19 PM~11787820
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


 :twak: 

Lol!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 06:10 AM~11789762
> *
> *


whats all this tooly i hear about????? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2008, 11:15 PM~11787728
> *q onda con el new bucket mija  :biggrin:
> *


esta bien el bucket. sleeping at home with the other regals


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 08:12 AM~11789768
> *whats all this tooly  i hear about????? :uh:
> *


We were having a Jerry Louis Toolython last night. :happysad: 


_*Note: People, stop pm'ing me and calling me about the box chevy. Whereabouts are unkown*_ :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 6 2008, 06:15 AM~11789781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like tooly took over the offtopic :roflmao: oh and PM SENT ABOUT THE BOX CHEVY plis reply ASAP i got the cash in hand :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 08:40 AM~11789878
> *ta bien so thgat means you gona attend lowrider events again :0
> looks like tooly took over the offtopic :roflmao: oh and PM SENT ABOUT THE BOX CHEVY plis reply ASAP i got the cash in hand  :uh:
> *


NAH.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 06:42 AM~11789882
> *NAH.
> *


only hang out at hooters with your lowrider paisas ??? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 08:44 AM~11789890
> *only hang out at hooters with your lowrider paisas ??? :dunno:
> *


can't do that. got things to do.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *mac2lac*, Hny Brn Eyz

que onda mike?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 07:45 AM~11789896
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mac2lac, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...



sup homie....tired of fkn being sick already...losing my damn voice today....may end up going home....been sick going on 2 weeks...fk this shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 6 2008, 08:49 AM~11789914
> *sup homie....tired of fkn being sick already...losing my damn voice today....may end up going home....been sick going on 2 weeks...fk this shit
> *


will send you pics of the daytons this evening when i get home.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 06:44 AM~11789892
> *can't do that.  got things to do.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 09:04 AM~11789982
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


sorry chica, but i'm not skinny :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 08:40 AM~11789878
> *PM SENT ABOUT THE BOX CHEVY plis reply ASAP i got the cash in hand  :uh:
> *


let me put a lot of sentimental value on the caja and think about it. :happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 6 2008, 07:16 AM~11790079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2008, 08:24 AM~11782368
> *:uh:    some cold dude  without  stacey adams on..  thats all i know.
> :uh:
> :uh:
> *


I wanted to Thank you and Lone Star for coming to Dani's birthday party. I just felt bad your kids had to wait for you in the hot car. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 6 2008, 09:42 AM~11790268
> *I wanted to Thank you and Lone Star for coming to Dani's birthday party.  I just felt bad your kids had to wait for you in the hot car.  :biggrin:
> *


they use to it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:45 PM~6180582
> *dayum i look like a fkin ghost!!! i didnt go outside when the sun was out much. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW ***** NAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2008, 09:50 AM~11790338
> *AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW ***** NAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW
> *


ole coco was reppin' the ----->


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 07:52 AM~11790355
> *ole coco was reppin' the ----->
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 08:47 AM~11790313
> *they use to it
> *


Lol!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2006, 04:25 PM~5562743
> *let's watch the play by play action  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


QUOTE(sic713 @ Jun 6 2006, 04:04 PM) 
I SEE YALL STILL AINT DONE WITH IT HUH.. I GUESS NO ONE GET THE FUCKING POINT WHEN I SAY I DONT WANT THE SHIT ON THE INTERNET


(PROVOK) give it about a year. 


still funny


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2008, 08:50 AM~11790338
> *AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW ***** NAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW
> *


 :roflmao: 

Gawd dayum fool....you went back to 2006?????? :no:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2008, 10:08 AM~11790452
> *QUOTE(sic713 @ Jun 6 2006, 04:04 PM)
> I SEE YALL STILL AINT DONE WITH IT HUH.. I GUESS NO ONE GET THE FUCKING POINT WHEN I SAY I DONT WANT THE SHIT ON THE INTERNET
> (PROVOK) give it about a year.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 08:52 AM~11790355
> *ole coco was reppin' the ----->
> 
> 
> ...


Yup back in early 90's. Think that was 1995. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 10:12 AM~11790480
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


remember the audio..chic pointing and said "look..**** gone wild" 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 10:15 AM~11790509
> *remember the audio..chic pointing and said "look..**** gone wild"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hold up man, it's on youtube....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 10:16 AM~11790511
> *hold up man, it's on youtube....
> *


son of a beetch, it was deleted. :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 10:16 AM~11790511
> *hold up man, it's on youtube....
> *


LINK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2008, 10:17 AM~11790522
> *LINK
> *


not there no more, nix has the video i think.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 10:18 AM~11790527
> *not there no more, nix has the video i think.
> *


http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=794706350&n=2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 10:20 AM~11790534
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=794706350&n=2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2008, 10:31 AM~11790631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!"

man, that had me busting out laughing at the office. :banghead:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 5 2008, 06:11 PM~11785342
> *HMM, big brown?? :biggrin:
> *


listo :biggrin: .....quedo mamalon tu frame :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 6 2008, 09:16 AM~11791022
> *listo :biggrin: .....quedo mamalon  tu  frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: el compa biggie q onda


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2008, 08:08 AM~11790452
> *QUOTE(sic713 @ Jun 6 2006, 04:04 PM)
> I SEE YALL STILL AINT DONE WITH IT HUH.. I GUESS NO ONE GET THE FUCKING POINT WHEN I SAY I DONT WANT THE SHIT ON THE INTERNET
> (PROVOK) give it about a year.
> ...


and no watermelons got hurt ha??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2008, 09:34 AM~11791179
> *
> *


 did it go tru :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 09:40 AM~11791247
> *did it go tru :cheesy:
> *


93 was sold..but still got the updated one to go check out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 10:20 AM~11790534
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...d=794706350&n=2
> *


and didnt that female go missing? attempt to get rid of witnesses? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ready to cruise! :ugh: :ugh: 


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/868097023.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. front clip  


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/864254353.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 01:00 PM~11791807
> *ready to cruise!  :ugh:  :ugh:
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/868097023.html
> *


jays*classiccars*@yahoo.com 


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/865216411.html

"some fender damage" 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 01:04 PM~11791823
> *mayne..      front clip
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/864254353.html
> *


MAYN!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 01:19 PM~11791925
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/865216411.html
> 
> "some fender damage"
> ...


contact name is Anal McLove :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heres actually a good score... 63 wagon.
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/864808027.html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 6 2008, 01:19 PM~11791926
> *MAYN!
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE ROADSTER METAL CHIPS........ :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 6 2008, 01:21 PM~11791941
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE ROADSTER METAL CHIPS........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you already got em???? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chinitas

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/867979051.html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 6 2008, 01:22 PM~11791950
> *you already got em???? :0
> *


BEING SHIPPED OUT TODAY........ :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 6 2008, 01:24 PM~11791974
> *BEING SHIPPED OUT TODAY........ :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 6 2008, 01:25 PM~11791980
> *:cheesy:
> *


GOTTA KEEP THEM O.G.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 6 2008, 01:26 PM~11791990
> *GOTTA KEEP THEM O.G.
> *


when you visiting the chrome shop?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 6 2008, 01:27 PM~11791997
> *when you visiting the chrome shop?
> *


PROBABLY GOING TO BE A MIN. WANT TO TAKE THE MOLDINGS ON THE CAR WHEN I GO TO GET THE POLISHED ALSO.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2008, 01:51 PM~11792220
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2008, 01:51 PM~11792220
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 02:06 PM~11792894
> *
> *


THIS NIKKA HERE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 6 2008, 09:43 AM~11791285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the owner came by the shop ask me if i was interested he told me it would make a good lowrider. i was like :uh: . i told em not for me i only like 90 and up 4 door buckets but i told em to holla at impala65



> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 6 2008, 11:24 AM~11791974
> *BEING SHIPPED OUT TODAY........ :biggrin:
> *


give a call foolio need to talk sum bizzz. your phone is off ???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Oct 6 2008, 03:11 PM~11792957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not enough rust for him


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 01:36 PM~11793246
> *not enough rust for him
> *


thats cocoa


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 03:37 PM~11793258
> *thats cocoa
> *


word on street coca rolling on 72 spokes...he on a come up :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 6 2008, 01:40 PM~11793295
> *word on street coca rolling on 72 spokes...he on a come up :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 12:04 PM~11792328
> *
> *


mazteca :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 02:36 PM~11793246
> *why you leave so early?
> not enough rust for him
> *


WE HAD STUFF TO DO NIKKA.....any ways i was helping u out tired of seeing someone take your nuts away lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2008, 07:50 AM~11790338
> *AAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW ***** NAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW
> *


lolol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 6 2008, 03:45 PM~11793365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had rave get to huh? saw you steal all the glow sticks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 6 2008, 07:42 AM~11790268
> *I wanted to Thank you and Lone Star for coming to Dani's birthday party.  I just felt bad your kids had to wait for you in the hot car.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 02:58 PM~11793512
> *gonna get a citation for parking that minitruck in lowrider parking.
> had rave get to huh?    saw you steal all the glow sticks.
> *


lol nikka u the one that took them for ur house since u still got no lights from ike!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2008, 04:14 PM~11793682
> *lol nikka u the one that took them for ur house since u still got no lights from ike!
> *


 shit i strapped em under the car drove home glowin green down 45.. wut u know bout dat!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 03:21 PM~11793761
> *  shit i strapped em under the car drove home glowin green down 45..  wut u know bout dat!!
> *


i actually believe u ....






"so i guess i won't see you on saturday" - Devious Sixty8

lmao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2008, 04:30 PM~11793838
> *i actually believe u ....
> "so i guess i won't see you on saturday" - Devious Sixty8
> 
> ...


forgot the


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2008, 04:32 PM~11793867
> *
> *


but yeah old dudes made me feel underdressed with their stacys and chupacabra shirts. however its spelled.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 03:42 PM~11793978
> *but yeah old dudes made me feel underdressed with their stacys and chupacabra shirts.
> *


lol i know huh!....did u see that one dude with the staring problem?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2008, 04:45 PM~11794013
> *lol i know huh!....did u see that one dude with the staring problem?
> *


naw. but seen em all posted up like a cliq at the table. thought it was an American Me reunion


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 03:47 PM~11794037
> *naw.  but seen em all posted up like a cliq at the table.  thought it was an American Me meeting.
> *


lol!......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2008, 02:45 PM~11794013
> *lol i know huh!....did u see that one dude with the staring problem?
> *


he was starring at me cuz i was starring at something..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2008, 03:52 PM~11794093
> *he was starring at me cuz i was starring at something..
> *


yeah some chick with a big ole retarted ass1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2008, 02:53 PM~11794109
> *yeah some chick with a big ole retarted ass1
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2008, 04:52 PM~11794093
> *he was starring at me cuz i was starring at something..
> *


yeah..alot of starrin going on.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 6 2008, 03:40 PM~11793295
> *word on street coca rolling on 72 spokes...he on a come up :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGUKpkrFuqo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 6 2008, 05:17 PM~11794370
> *:thumbsup:
> *


bet you still put donut tires.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT UP B DOG..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2008, 04:08 PM~11794863
> *WUT UP  B DOG..
> *


 :biggrin: what it do..hows the lac coming along??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2008, 04:08 PM~11794863
> *WUT UP  B DOG..
> *


car still aint ready, i dont know waht the hold up is. but i got the part in my truck for when im out that way...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all i know is i'm ready!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Devious Sixty8, *--TJ--, *streetshow, lone star


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 04:26 PM~11795011
> *all i know is i'm ready!
> *


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 06:29 PM~11795025
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Devious Sixty8, --TJ--, streetshow, lone star
> :uh:
> *



Gotta check palm pilot :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 6 2008, 06:34 PM~11795048
> *Gotta check palm pilot :biggrin:
> *


give a fk what you check.. check your palm pilot..check your fax machine..check your email.. all i know is i got pocket full of $ with ya'll name on it.. dont mind the blood that'll wash off!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk all the b/s.. imma go back to norstar bar and shut them boys down.. they think they slick with their stacys.. wait til i walk in with da smurf gators!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 06:35 PM~11795061
> *give a fk what you check.. check your palm pilot..check your fax machine..check your email..    all i know is i got pocket full of $ with ya'll name on it..  dont mind the blood that'll wash off!
> *


You get pricing from mark yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 6 2008, 06:41 PM~11795106
> *You get pricing from mark yet?
> *


yeah


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 07:08 PM~11795347
> *yeah
> *



He give you a date?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11795561
> *He give you a date?
> *


PM sent


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb4fXpBibEs


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 04:37 PM~11795074
> *fk all the b/s.. imma go back to norstar bar and shut them boys down.. they think they slick with their stacys..       wait til i walk in with da smurf gators!
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the skin :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 07:47 PM~11795744
> *how much for the skin :cheesy:
> *


:uh: not for sale. 


suprised you dont have gator k/o's on your bucket..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 07:46 PM~11795737
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb4fXpBibEs
> *


PURO TAMAULIPAS HOMIE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 6 2008, 03:30 PM~11793838
> *i actually believe u ....
> "so i guess i won't see you on saturday" - Devious Sixty8
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I believe there was a little sad face at the end of that =(

bwahahahaha


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 6 2008, 05:51 PM~11795808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a huevo puros ZETAS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 6 2008, 09:40 PM~11797101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I believe there was a little sad face at the end of that =(
> 
> ...


 :uh: gimme my dollar back


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 09:26 AM~11791116
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: el compa biggie q onda
> *


como meto un video 'an layitlow


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2008, 04:19 PM~11794969
> *car still aint ready, i dont know waht the hold up is. but i got the part in my truck for when im out that way...
> *


  ..no rush..lac is at the doctor office right now..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 6 2008, 07:51 PM~11797234
> *como  meto  un  video  'an  layitlow
> *


pm sent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, streetshow, Devious Sixty8, *cartier01*, h-town team 84 caddy, lvlikeg, rollin-hard, --TJ--

what's up homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2008, 04:18 PM~11794963
> *:biggrin: what it do..hows the lac coming along??
> *


might be at the magnificos..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 04:37 PM~11795074
> *fk all the b/s.. imma go back to norstar bar and shut them boys down.. they think they slick with their stacys..      wait til i walk in with da smurf gators!
> 
> 
> ...


nice shoes ..wrong color..might catch the flu.. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone have that key to take off the hubcaps from a regal


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2008, 07:57 PM~11797311
> *might be at the magnificos..
> *


i know how is spraying it :0 :0 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

not much latin hows the fam


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 07:58 PM~11797331
> *Anyone have that key to take off the hubcaps from a regal
> *


deeezzzzzz nuuuuuttttzzzzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 09:59 PM~11797339
> *i know how is spraying it  :0  :0  :0
> *


with a paint gun?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2008, 09:55 PM~11797294
> * ..no rush..lac is at the doctor office right now..
> *










TOLD YOU HOMIE!!!  MONEY TALKS... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 07:59 PM~11797339
> *i know how is spraying it  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 09:59 PM~11797347
> *deeezzzzzz nuuuuuttttzzzzzzz
> *


i know you got some beesh, just take them with you to colorado so i can get them from there. just wondered if someone had one closer.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 07:59 PM~11797350
> *with a paint gun?
> *


 :biggrin: ..fk 'n Latin..see you a got another regal..."LORD OF THE REGALS".. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 07:59 PM~11797350
> *with a paint gun?
> *


damm ESL teacher


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 6 2008, 09:59 PM~11797340
> *not much latin  hows the fam
> *


doing good. waiting for short dog's 80's party this saturday so i can bust some windmills and take it to the floor. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 09:56 PM~11797303
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, streetshow, Devious Sixty8, cartier01, h-town team 84 caddy, lvlikeg, rollin-hard, --TJ--
> 
> ...


HEY LATIN MY HOMIE HAD ALREADY MADE A DEAL WITH THOSE TIRES, SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE!!! I HIT UP TOMARROW IF I FIND SOME OTHER ONES, AND GOT MY EYES OPEN FOR A DASH


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2008, 10:01 PM~11797372
> *:biggrin: ..fk 'n Latin..see you a got another regal..."LORD OF THE REGALS".. :biggrin:
> *


yep, clean mofo. paint and dash is baked due to sitting in the sun for 10 years.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 08:00 PM~11797359
> *i know you got some beesh, just take them with you to colorado so i can get them from there.  just wondered if someone had one closer.
> *


still got your tooly ass . oh so who has gone tooly on the houston topic before? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 08:02 PM~11797375
> *damm ESL teacher
> *


u speakiie engishh..? "SUMTIMEZ....".. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 6 2008, 10:02 PM~11797387
> *HEY LATIN MY HOMIE HAD ALREADY MADE A DEAL WITH THOSE TIRES, SORRY ABOUT THAT HOMIE!!! I HIT UP TOMARROW IF I FIND SOME OTHER ONES, AND GOT MY EYES OPEN FOR A DASH
> *


no problem man, me dijo chochi que tiene a set of blazer rims with tires. just need some to put on while the car is getting mechanic work and paint work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 10:03 PM~11797403
> *still got your tooly ass . oh so who has gone tooly on the houston topic before? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


no nintendo


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

downy..no luck on the ko's...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 10:04 PM~11797415
> *no problem man, me dijo chochi que tiene a set of blazer rims with tires.  just need some to put on while the car is getting mechanic work and paint work.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2008, 10:05 PM~11797427
> *downy..no luck on the ko's...
> *


Read the sig :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 08:03 PM~11797399
> *yep, clean mofo.  paint and dash is baked due to sitting in the sun for 10 years.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 10:07 PM~11797453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost miggah!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

you want to sell the gn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 6 2008, 10:08 PM~11797469
> *you want to sell the gn
> *


don't know yet. have to wait and see how much room i'd need in the garage to mess with the '51.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 08:08 PM~11797468
> *repost miggah!
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am also looking for a 70 chevelle


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 10:09 PM~11797487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look behind you, that gavacho needs his car parked. :buttkick:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 08:07 PM~11797443
> *Read the sig  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2008, 08:04 PM~11797413
> *u speakiie engishh..?  "SUMTIMEZ....".. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 6 2008, 08:05 PM~11797422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for looking out bro still need so let me know if you find any


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 6 2008, 10:11 PM~11797507
> *am also looking for a 70 chevelle
> *


might be heading back out into the country roads to pick up a chevelle ('67) that i inquired about. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 10:11 PM~11797511
> *:biggrin:
> i gues your toolythafuckedout
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 08:11 PM~11797509
> *look behind you, that gavacho needs his car parked.  :buttkick:
> *


guess he will really follow the rule NO TOUCHING THE ENTRETAINER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

have u found any cudas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 10:13 PM~11797534
> *guess he will really follow the rule NO TOUCHING THE ENTRETAINER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 6 2008, 10:14 PM~11797547
> *have u found any cudas
> *


saw a 68 tempest that has all the parts new/used to make into a gto. has a post though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 6 2008, 09:58 PM~11797329
> *nice shoes ..wrong color..might catch the flu.. :uh:
> *


set trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know where there a fraud GTO (lemans) in ptown for sale. runs in decent shape. think dude wanted only like 4 g's. sounded steep to me.. aint like its a 68 impala fastback or anything. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 10:22 PM~11797656
> *i know where there a fraud GTO (lemans) in ptown for sale.  runs in decent shape.    think dude wanted only like 4 g's.  sounded steep to me..    aint like its a 68 impala fastback or anything.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

not really into gto i found a 68 or 69camaro i migth pick it up if the guy makes up his mind in selling me one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 6 2008, 10:13 PM~11797534
> *guess he will really follow the rule NO TOUCHING THE ENTRETAINER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 10:25 PM~11797688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2008, 10:25 PM~11797688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 6 2008, 10:30 PM~11797741
> *not really into gto  i found a 68 or 69camaro i migth pick it up if the guy makes up his mind in selling me one
> *


what condition?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 10:31 PM~11797754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 6 2008, 10:30 PM~11797741
> *not really into gto  i found a 68 or 69camaro i migth pick it up if the guy makes up his mind in selling me one
> *


leave that to the hot rodders.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

they already restored one is viper red and the other one is a dark grey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 6 2008, 10:36 PM~11797799
> *they already restored one is viper red and the other one is a dark grey
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 6 2008, 10:36 PM~11797799
> *they already restored one is viper red and the other one is a dark grey
> *


was it a drop top camaro with white racing stripes? if so tell that bitch it wasn't cool way he showed me out at beverage mart when i was in 68.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

no they both hard tops


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 10:39 PM~11797829
> *was it a drop top camaro with white racing stripes?  if so tell that bitch it wasn't cool way he showed me out at beverage mart when i was in 68.
> *


guess he recognized junk and decided to show off


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 6 2008, 10:43 PM~11797880
> *guess he recognized junk and decided to show off
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2008, 11:43 PM~11798475
> *
> *




:thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 6 2008, 10:19 PM~11798794
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 09:31 PM~11797754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

el homie biggie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKlDuSiznDw
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 05:38 PM~11794568
> *bet you still put donut tires.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 05:59 AM~11800054
> *el homie biggie
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKlDuSiznDw
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 07:59 AM~11800054
> *el homie biggie
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKlDuSiznDw
> :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

here u go streetshow :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2008, 06:39 AM~11800178
> *
> *


did u get the pics


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2008, 06:49 AM~11800225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos car is that


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 7 2008, 07:22 AM~11800337
> *whos car is that
> *


big brown from houston society


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: streetshow, cali rydah, Hny Brn Eyz

well hello there ms. lady


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 7 2008, 09:23 AM~11800693
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: streetshow, cali rydah, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


What's up chino. :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 09:19 AM~11800331
> *did u get the pics
> *


yes, it should have 3 teeth equally spaced in a circle.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11800776
> *yes, it should have 3 teeth equally spaced in a circle.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 10:51 AM~11800907
> *
> *


I can pick them up at Colorado's tonight if you are going to be there.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2008, 08:52 AM~11800930
> *I can pick them up at Colorado's tonight if you are going to be there.
> *


 :0 yep tonight


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 10:53 AM~11800936
> *:0 yep tonight
> *


What time are you going to be up there. Has to be after traffic dies down.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

customer complaint. car shakes and goes sides ways ." it was fine yesterday i dont know what happend."


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 10:55 AM~11800957
> *customer complaint. car shakes and goes sides ways ." it was fine yesterday i dont know what happend."
> 
> 
> ...


curb check


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2008, 08:54 AM~11800942
> *What time are you going to be up there.  Has to be after traffic dies down.
> *


from 6 30 to like 2 30 
is that it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 10:57 AM~11800976
> *from 6 30 to like 2 30
> is that it
> 
> ...


looks like it. take all of them so that incase it's not.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

be looking out for the yellow paisa truck jamming some tubanazo music.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2008, 08:59 AM~11800995
> *be looking out for the yellow paisa truck jamming some tubanazo music.
> *


orale they going to confuse you with the kitchen guys


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 11:04 AM~11801017
> *orale they going to confuse you with the kitchen guys
> *


it's alright as long as i get a free meal.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2008, 09:06 AM~11801036
> *it's alright as long as i get a free meal.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anyone knows any place that does laser cutting to make a custom stering wheel


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 7 2008, 11:37 AM~11801307
> *anyone  knows any place that does laser cutting to make a custom stering wheel
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...riderplacas.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 7 2008, 11:37 AM~11801307
> *anyone  knows any place that does laser cutting to make a custom stering wheel
> *


theres a place i seen on eastside.. if you mean local. but Pure Xtc on here does them too.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks 4 the info texas bowtie devios do u have their number I preferred some one local


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 7 2008, 12:20 PM~11801684
> *thanks  4 the info texas bowtie   devios do u have their number I preferred  some one local
> *


its just a spot i seen one day. i'll actually be out by that area later 2nite. i'll get name and address. 


they even had sign said "no job too small.." and thought to myself..maybe i should write down name of place and their #.. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 7 2008, 10:27 AM~11800717
> *What's up chino. :wave:
> *


I am fine, been working, too busy for LIL. how have you been?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool thanxs for the info


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 7 2008, 11:40 AM~11801848
> *I am fine, been working, too busy for LIL. how have you been?
> *


I been ok. Just working and stuff. You know. Same ole same ole.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 7 2008, 12:50 PM~11801921
> *I been ok. Just working and birthday parties.. and stuff. You know. Same ole same ole.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2008, 11:51 AM~11801932
> *:uh:
> *


This is true. Gotta nother one on Friday. Lol!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 6 2008, 08:40 PM~11797101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I believe there was a little sad face at the end of that =(
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 7 2008, 01:55 PM~11802490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mas triste. gracias por el chisme chismelows. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2008, 12:03 PM~11802566
> *mas triste.  gracias por el chisme chismelows.  :biggrin:
> *


hey couldnt get that high sentimental value part today. I had to come back to work to finish that impala but i told em to take it off so i might pick it up tomorrow


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 7 2008, 01:45 PM~11802418
> *This is true. Gotta nother one on Friday. Lol!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 02:26 PM~11802749
> *
> hey couldnt get that high sentimental value part today. I had to come back to work to finish that impala but i told em to take it off so i might pick it up tomorrow
> *


alright man, i'll be waiting.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wuts Up Houston Homies????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2008, 02:59 PM~11803625
> * Wuts Up Houston Homies????
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 7 2008, 12:50 PM~11801921
> *I been ok. Just working and stuff. You know. Same ole same ole.
> *


LMAO!!!! must be nice.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 7 2008, 01:45 PM~11802418
> *This is true. Gotta nother one on Friday. Lol!
> *


scoop me up, Ill be your date


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 7 2008, 04:28 PM~11803862
> *scoop me up, Ill be your date
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

new project comming soon :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11804089
> *new project comming soon  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. trying to shut down the game huh?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11804089
> *new project comming soon  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


must have got a job at autozone huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 7 2008, 05:00 PM~11804171
> *must have got a job at autozone huh?
> *


naw, thats quality stuff found on ebay.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2008, 01:19 PM~11803288
> *alright man, i'll be waiting.
> *


yo.
did you get the paquete?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2008, 02:52 PM~11804097
> *mayne..  trying to shut down the game huh?
> *


and u know dis mayne :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

HEY GUYS I AM FROM PENNSYLVANIA & I AM LOOKING FOR A HOMEBOY NAMED SHADOW WHO IS A AIR BRUSHER & GLASS ETCHER, HE IS IN TEXAS SOMEWHERE BUT I KNOW HE GOES TO ALOT OF SHOWS TO DO & DISPLAY HIS WORK,ANY INFO AT ALL ON HIM WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED BY ME :biggrin: ANY INFO ON HIM PLEASE HIT ME UP IN A P.M................ THANKS IN ADVANCE :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 7 2008, 03:28 PM~11803862
> *scoop me up, Ill be your date
> *


Uh.... :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 7 2008, 06:07 PM~11804723
> *Uh.... :ugh:
> *


man said scoop em up for date. he brave if willing to ride with you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Oct 7 2008, 03:46 PM~11804601
> *HEY GUYS I AM FROM PENNSYLVANIA & I AM LOOKING FOR A HOMEBOY NAMED SHADOW WHO IS A AIR BRUSHER & GLASS ETCHER, HE IS IN TEXAS SOMEWHERE BUT I KNOW HE GOES TO ALOT OF SHOWS TO DO & DISPLAY HIS WORK,ANY INFO AT ALL ON HIM WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED BY ME :biggrin:  ANY INFO ON HIM PLEASE HIT ME UP IN A P.M................ THANKS IN ADVANCE :thumbsup:
> *


i know that fool


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 7 2008, 08:01 PM~11805704
> *
> *


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Oct 7 2008, 05:46 PM~11804601
> *HEY GUYS I AM FROM PENNSYLVANIA & I AM LOOKING FOR A HOMEBOY NAMED SHADOW WHO IS A AIR BRUSHER & GLASS ETCHER, HE IS IN TEXAS SOMEWHERE BUT I KNOW HE GOES TO ALOT OF SHOWS TO DO & DISPLAY HIS WORK,ANY INFO AT ALL ON HIM WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED BY ME :biggrin:  ANY INFO ON HIM PLEASE HIT ME UP IN A P.M................ THANKS IN ADVANCE :thumbsup:
> *


He's from Dallas try the dallas topic someone in there probly has his info.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11804089
> *new project comming soon  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ***** NAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW........U MUST HAVENT SEEN THE NEW PICS OF THAT RIDE..... PULLED THEM FROM MYSPACE................ BRB :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2008, 05:15 PM~11804789
> *man said scoop em up for date.      he brave if willing to ride with you.
> *


For real.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 7 2008, 08:41 PM~11806099
> *AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ***** NAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW........U MUST HAVENT SEEN THE NEW PICS OF THAT RIDE..... PULLED THEM FROM MYSPACE................ BRB :0
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11806176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11806176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bet he dont have all the gatorskin like streetshow though! :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Much PROPS to SIC 713 & WOLFIE'S AIRBRUSHING for nice work on my wheels:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11806176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 7 2008, 06:48 PM~11806176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that brings out a whole new concept on custom ridez. damm slim got a long way to go tocatch yp with these dude :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 7 2008, 08:48 PM~11806187
> *
> *


Get your ass back in bed. It's a school night.






Pussy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 7 2008, 09:48 PM~11806863
> *Get your ass back in bed.  It's a school night.
> Pussy
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 7 2008, 09:48 PM~11806863
> *Get your ass back in bed.  It's a school night.
> Pussy
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2008, 09:59 PM~11806965
> *
> *




:thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 07:36 AM~11809897
> *:cheesy:
> *


but he ain't mad


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 8 2008, 08:04 AM~11810003
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 06:43 AM~11809916
> *but he ain't mad
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 08:13 AM~11810042
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 7 2008, 05:16 PM~11804309
> *yo.
> did you get the paquete?
> *


got it finally, thanks


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 7 2008, 06:07 PM~11804723
> *Uh.... :ugh:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*HALLOWEEN IS GOING TO SUCK THIS YEAR*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 07:13 AM~11810045
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:08 AM~11810736
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 07:17 AM~11810354
> *got it finally, thanks
> *


 :cheesy: 
sorry again for the delay puto! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 8 2008, 02:45 PM~11813231
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


you fell for it huh? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 12:47 PM~11813250
> *you fell for it huh?  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 01:58 PM~11812728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 8 2008, 09:36 AM~11810471
> *HALLOWEEN IS GOING TO SUCK THIS YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 8 2008, 02:45 PM~11813231
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i got a homeboy selling a 77 monte carlo.pm for more info and pics


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 01:08 PM~11813480
> *:biggrin:
> *


WOW, congrats homie. Didn't know you were into politics. You got my vote!

http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=46832&al...&altl=Nbsujof91


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 8 2008, 03:26 PM~11813639
> *WOW, congrats homie. Didn't know you were into politics. You got my vote!
> 
> http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=46832&al...&altl=Nbsujof91
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11813539
> *i got a homeboy selling a 77 monte carlo.pm for more info and pics
> *


Not a training day monte :nono:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 03:51 PM~11813836
> *Not a training day monte  :nono:
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11813539
> *i got a homeboy selling a 77 monte carlo.pm for more info and pics
> *


pics?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11813539
> *i got a homeboy selling a 77 monte carlo.pm for more info and pics
> *


does it come with a flux capacitor?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 03:58 PM~11813885
> *pics?
> *


 you cant read?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 04:00 PM~11813899
> *does it come with a flux capacitor?
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 04:03 PM~11813924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats what i am tryn to do :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Oct 8 2008, 04:00 PM~11813900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cocoapearl's monte did that.. but thats cause he was leaking gas.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 04:11 PM~11813993
> *cocoapearl's monte did that..  but thats cause he was leaking gas.
> *


luckily the rust off the chinas put the fire out.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 04:11 PM~11813993
> *stfu snitch.. and mind your fk'n business..before i come kick down your door at nite and rape you mother fucker!!
> 
> *


 :uh: thats some gay shit


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 03:51 PM~11813836
> *Not a training day monte  :nono:
> *


its not a training day monte


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 8 2008, 04:12 PM~11814009
> *:uh:  thats some gay shit
> *


didnt i just say to shut the fk up!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 04:17 PM~11814038
> *didnt i just say to shut the fk up!
> *


possibly


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

smiley fest


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 04:42 PM~11814295
> *smiley fest
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 02:12 PM~11814005
> *luckily the rust off the chinas put the fire out.
> *


:0 rusty but they got a high sentimental value


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 8 2008, 04:51 PM~11814390
> *:0 rusty  but they got a high sentimental value
> *


they worth more than some daytons and z's combined :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 04:11 PM~11813993
> *cocoapearl's monte did that..  but thats cause he was leaking gas.
> *


TO BAD YOU 68 COULDN'T BECUZ THE BITCH HAVEN'T MOVED IN WHAT ABOUT A YEAR


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 04:12 PM~11814005
> *luckily the rust off the chinas put the fire out.
> *


NOT RUST WAS ON CHINA'S


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 8 2008, 04:51 PM~11814390
> *:0 rusty  but they got a high sentimental value
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 8 2008, 05:29 PM~11814772
> *TO BAD YOU 68 COULDN'T BECUZ THE BITCH HAVEN'T MOVED IN WHAT ABOUT A YEAR
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 8 2008, 05:30 PM~11814778
> *NOT RUST WAS ON CHINA'S
> *


you knocked the rust off. how much you want for them? heard they were for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 05:00 PM~11814494
> *they worth more than some daytons and z's combined :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 05:43 PM~11814893
> *you knocked the rust off.  how much you want for them?  heard they were for sale.  :biggrin:
> *


NOT REALLY FOR SALE AT THE MOMENT UNTIL THE CAR GETS FINISHED. BUT IF GOOD DEAL COMES AROUND THEY GONE.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 05:44 PM~11814910
> *:loco:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 05:44 PM~11814910
> *:loco:
> *


sentimental value drives prices way up player. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 8 2008, 05:57 PM~11815056
> *:yessad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 8 2008, 03:55 PM~11815032
> *NOT REALLY FOR SALE AT THE MOMENT UNTIL THE CAR GETS FINISHED. BUT IF GOOD DEAL COMES AROUND THEY GONE.
> *


a good deal i think latin has to give up one of his buckets for a even trade


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 8 2008, 07:03 PM~11815701
> *a good deal i think latin has to give up one of his buckets for a even trade
> *


naw..trade em your clear hood.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 07:11 PM~11815755
> *naw..trade em your clear hood.
> *


herd it aint clear no mo :0 

mural of kat von d :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 07:19 PM~11815848
> *herd it aint clear no mo :0
> 
> mural of kat von d :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 07:41 PM~11816021
> *:werd:
> *



Need to lock in electric rate :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 8 2008, 05:11 PM~11815755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like her nice rack :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 8 2008, 07:03 PM~11815701
> *a good deal i think latin has to give up one of his buckets for a even trade
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 8 2008, 08:07 PM~11816275
> *Need to lock in electric rate :0
> *


no clue what you just said :dunno:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

gas $2.96 a gallon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 8 2008, 08:15 PM~11816340
> *gas $2.96 a gallon
> *


gas in 68 been there since months ago when it was like 2.15.. so saving that..


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

anybody going 2 las vegas super show this weekend


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 8 2008, 07:40 PM~11816580
> *anybody going 2 las vegas super show this weekend
> *



Que onda robert....leaving saturday morning..you?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 08:33 PM~11816512
> *gas in 68 been there since months ago when it was like 2.15.. so saving that..
> *


Sentimental gas


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

we leaving in the morning


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 8 2008, 06:40 PM~11816580
> *anybody going 2 las vegas super show this weekend
> *


can i ride with u coach


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

nope


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 8 2008, 08:40 PM~11816580
> *anybody going 2 las vegas super show this weekend
> *


flight leaves tomorrow mornin :cheesy:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 8 2008, 07:47 PM~11816668
> *we leaving in the morning
> *



Orale...Flight lands at 1:30. Going straight to set up. where yall staying?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 8 2008, 06:48 PM~11816677
> *nope
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

bally's how about yall


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 8 2008, 07:52 PM~11816721
> *bally's how about yall
> *


stratosphere. carnal joe from pasadena RO, Dena and everybody else leaving tomorrow.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

but u can ride all u want loner


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

that's cool see yall out there b safe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 8 2008, 08:47 PM~11816671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 8 2008, 07:57 PM~11816782
> *that's cool see yall out there b safe
> *



you to homeboy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Oct 8 2008, 06:56 PM~11816772
> *but u can ride all u want loner
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2008, 05:15 AM~11131116
> *sic after last night i might need my hood fixed and repainted.  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2008, 07:32 AM~11131283
> *nice rack.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 09:01 PM~11816838
> *
> *


is that all you got torta hunter?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: @ nice rack


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 09:08 PM~11816913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: @ nice rack
> *


 :biggrin: at least devious68 let some racks on his hood. not the right ones though :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 07:07 PM~11816896
> *is that all you got torta hunter?
> *


thats all i need. 1 shot 1 kill


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 09:13 PM~11816953
> *thats all i need. 1 shot 1 kill
> *


is that why you missed hitting the cat that shot your homeboy?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt work, try again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 09:17 PM~11817012
> *didnt work, try again
> *


i'd say the same if i couldn't do a headshot.  some cop probably put your gun to good use and hitting targets. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up lonestar..car finish.?  droppin the lac off by friday at paint shop..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 8 2008, 08:44 PM~11816628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fool you aint allowed to drive a car without breathing in a breathilizer. last thing you need to think about is having a gun.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 8 2008, 07:23 PM~11817071
> *wut up lonestar..car finish.?  droppin the lac off by friday at paint shop..
> *


man i dont know anymore. my little worker went by the shop today. it was supposed to be ready today, so im guessing tomoro. i got that part in the truck already so its ready to go. ill get it to you in time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 09:25 PM~11817086
> *to remember good times of 2.15 gas.
> 
> fool you aint allowed to drive a car without breathing in a breathilizer.  last thing you need to think about is having a gun.
> ...


As always, captain save a hoe to the rescue. wish i had someone to protect my balls. :tears: 

lay off lonestars nuts, i'm sure he's tired of your tranny ass all over them.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 7 2008, 09:34 PM~11806704
> *that brings out a whole new concept on custom ridez. damm slim got a long way to go tocatch yp with these dude :biggrin:
> *


SHIT U AINT LYIN I DONT THINK I COULD OUT CHROME THAT *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 09:27 PM~11817102
> *As always, captain save a hoe to the rescue.  wish i had someone to protect my balls.  :tears:
> 
> lay off lonestars nuts, i'm sure he's tired of your tranny ass all over them.
> *


thats all you got? no stupid photoshops? or throw a tantrum like you did when i talked about your fk'n step kid? you ever take that little ***** to play tennis?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 09:30 PM~11817139
> *thats all you got? no stupid photoshops?      or throw a tantrum like you did when i talked about your fk'n step kid?    you ever take that little ***** to play tennis?
> *


never threw a tantrum son. you ever think about wearing normal clothes compared to circus tents?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness up in here talking bout people who passed away....not cool. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 09:30 PM~11817141
> *:dunno:
> *


let me catch u up *****.. that ***** bought a tennis racket from me..cause he said his stepkid was lazy and watched to much tv..wanted to get em out of the house ect ect.. then pretends it didnt go down like that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 07:31 PM~11817151
> *Craziness up in here talking bout people who passed away....not cool. :nono:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 09:32 PM~11817153
> *let me catch u up *****..    that *****  bought a tennis racket from me..cause he said his stepkid was lazy and watched to much tv..wanted to get em out of the house ect ect..        then pretends it didnt go down like that.
> *


worse story teller of them all. keep telling them fairy tales. you ought to go to the cantinas and pull your mother out of them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11817145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 09:31 PM~11817151
> *Craziness up in here talking bout people who passed away....not cool. :nono:
> *


me vale verga.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 09:33 PM~11817162
> *worse story teller of them all.  keep telling them fairy tales.  you ought to go to the cantinas and pull your mother out of them.
> *


lame momma jokes now too? thought u were better then that. guess not. how about you go to bed old man and come back and try again tomorrow.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 09:34 PM~11817172
> *lame momma jokes now too?   thought u were better then that.   guess not.     how about you go to bed old man and come back and try again tomorrow.
> *


this ******, lmao! you are a few months younger than me but look like your about to kick the cheeseburger bucket. LMFAO!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"your stepdaddy gonna show you how things work..look at the nice racks mijo"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 09:40 PM~11817217
> *"your stepdaddy gonna show you how things work..look at the nice racks mijo"
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh my goodness Danny you aint right. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 09:55 PM~11817356
> *Oh my goodness Danny you aint right. Lol!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 08:56 PM~11817364
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :no: 

Kids and persons passed should be left outta yals lil quarrel. :angel: 

But this is LIL so wtf am I talkin bout. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:03 PM~11817444
> *:no:
> 
> Kids and persons passed should be left outta yals lil quarrel. :angel:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:03 PM~11817444
> *
> But this is LIL so wtf am I talkin bout. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:03 PM~11817444
> *:no:
> 
> Kids and persons passed should be left outta yals lil quarrel. :angel:
> ...


:uh: ****** that gonna get butt hurt can always fill out the hurt feelings report.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 08:03 PM~11817444
> *:no:
> 
> Kids and persons passed should be left outta yals lil quarrel. :angel:
> ...


we can talk about cars but shit nevermind


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 09:06 PM~11817483
> *:uh:
> *


In the famous words of Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along?" :happysad:: 

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 10:08 PM~11817508
> *we can talk about cars but shit nevermind
> *


that would be nice once in a while :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:09 PM~11817512
> *In the famous words of Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along?" :happysad::
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


no nikkah :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:09 PM~11817512
> *In the famous words of Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along?" :happysad::
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 09:06 PM~11817489
> *:uh:  ****** that gonna get butt hurt can always fill out the hurt feelings report.
> *


That fkin report should be pinned at the top of every page in this topic. Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:09 PM~11817516
> *that would be nice once in a while :biggrin:
> *


well i was on the grind monday and tuesday on this regal. took today off to rest.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:09 PM~11817516
> *that would be nice once in a while :biggrin:
> *


so wats up with car you where suppose to get??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 10:08 PM~11817508
> *we can talk about cars but shit nevermind
> *


if we just talked shit about our lows.. latin would have nothing to say. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:11 PM~11817536
> *That fkin report should be pinned at the top of every page in this topic. Lol!
> *


you'll be filling it out vigorously when they decide to post your carpet pics.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

HNY PLZ PM ME CARPET PIC! THANKS IN ADVANCE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 10:11 PM~11817540
> *so wats up with car you where suppose to get??? :scrutinize:
> *


waitin on homeboy to get a day off so we can meet up halfway.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 10:12 PM~11817547
> *if we just talked shit about our lows..  latin would have nothing to say.  :0
> *


says the ****** who can't get his 68 running :buttkick:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:13 PM~11817566
> *waitin on homeboy to get a day off so we can meet up halfway.
> *


should have the new rag top here in a week n a half...gon have to carry a clipboard with the hurt feelings report when im done with that one so ****** can fill it out... :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 09:08 PM~11817508
> *we can talk about cars but shit nevermind
> *


Sorry I'm just a groupie.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:15 PM~11817583
> *Sorry I'm just a groupie.
> *


*VOTE FOR ME IN NOV.*

http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=377646&a...OJN&altl=HBSDJB


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 10:13 PM~11817567
> *says the ****** who can't get his 68 running  :buttkick:
> *


least i working on a low.. and have reason to be here. you should go play on some hot rod forum..or better yet. a forum where you really belong. http://www.stepdad.org/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11817602
> *VOTE FOR ME IN NOV.
> 
> http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=377646&a...OJN&altl=HBSDJB
> *


repost puto :buttkick:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11817602
> *VOTE FOR ME IN NOV.
> 
> http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=377646&a...OJN&altl=HBSDJB
> *


you got my vote :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11817606
> *least i working on a low.. and have reason to be here.  you should go play on some hot rod forum..or better yet. a forum where you really belong.    http://www.stepdad.org/
> *


no shit? post pics of progress. or should i go by your <s>crib</s> *shack* and take pics of the weeds climbing through the cracks?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 10:15 PM~11817582
> *should have the new rag top here in a week n a half...gon have to carry a clipboard with the hurt feelings report when im done with that one so ****** can fill it out...  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 i wonder how long im gonna have the one im gettin now.dont plan on keeping it that long.i want a rag top to. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11817637
> *:0 i wonder how long im gonna have the one im gettin now.dont plan on keeping it that long.i want a rag top to. :biggrin:
> *


maybe by that time ill be finishing up on my new project and you can buy the rag trey from me sine ill be retiring from impalas.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 10:16 PM~11817609
> *repost puto  :buttkick:
> *


seloso


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 8 2008, 10:20 PM~11817655
> *seloso
> *


did you vote for me 1st :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.

On the weekend of November 16th, Disney on Ice was supposed to be in Reliant Stadium, with the Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Arena, and the Nutcracker Market in the Reliant Center. With the stadium no longer functional for anything but football games, Disney on Ice has now been moved to the Reliant Arena. Our only option for having our 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd in the Reliant Center. We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 10:17 PM~11817620
> *no shit?  post pics of progress.  or should i go by your <s>crib</s> shack and take pics of the weeds climbing through the cracks?
> *


wanna see whats in works?? you gonna have to come in person, with something to nose up with hopefully.. til then you last ****** opinion i give a fk about.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 10:20 PM~11817646
> *maybe by that time ill be finishing up on my new project and you can buy the rag trey from me sine ill be retiring from impalas.
> *


i did always like that rag. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 8 2008, 09:12 PM~11817552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danny did the other day. Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:22 PM~11817668
> *i did always like that rag  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 and you aint even seen it all dressed up :biggrin: 

well minus the spokes :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:21 PM~11817660
> *Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> 
> On the weekend of November 16th, Disney on Ice was supposed to be in Reliant Stadium, with the Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Arena, and the Nutcracker Market in the Reliant Center. With the stadium no longer functional for anything but football games, Disney on Ice has now been moved to the Reliant Arena. Our only option for having our 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd in the Reliant Center. We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....
> *


Los Magnificos vs Autorama that week? Autorama it is.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 10:21 PM~11817659
> *did you vote for me 1st  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 13,094 211 2.02% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 40,424 137 1.31% 
WICKEDKUSTOMS Jun 2006 6,316 111 1.06% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 13,066 104 0.99% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 97,729 79 0.76% 
louies90 Feb 2007 12,564 79 0.76% 
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,502 72 0.69% 
ricndaregal Oct 2003 13,195 68 0.65% 
lac life Jun 2003 12,644 67 0.64% 
Gotti Apr 2004 29,683 59 0.56%


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11817673
> *:0 and you aint even seen it all dressed up :biggrin:
> 
> well minus the spokes :angry:
> *


i saw the spokes in the trunk lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:22 PM~11817670
> *Lol! Nah. I was just passed out drunk. No biggie.
> Danny did the other day. Lol!
> *


the one with homie shirt?0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 10:21 PM~11817665
> *wanna see whats in works?? you gonna have to come in person,  with something to nose up with hopefully.. til then you last ****** opinion i give a fk about.
> *


Well I took the challenge and am working on something for the streets. Not for carshows or cheap plastic trophies. Just for the road.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11817674
> *Los Magnificos vs Autorama that week?  Autorama it is.
> *


autorama :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 10:25 PM~11817700
> *Well I took the challenge and am working on something for the streets.  Not for carshows or cheap plastic trophies.  Just for the road.
> *


sounds like a bucket already.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:24 PM~11817697
> *i saw the spokes in the trunk lol
> *


coca owns them now...i got something new in way


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 10:26 PM~11817717
> *sounds like a bucket already.
> *


Nah, not into hanging out with the same people every weekend showing the same old cars at every show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:22 PM~11817670
> *Lol! Nah. I was just passed out drunk. No biggie.
> Danny did the other day. Lol!
> *


till someone snitched and had photobucket delete it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 10:26 PM~11817728
> *coca owns them now...i got something new in way
> *


 :0 i need some rims for the new ride


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:29 PM~11817755
> *:0 i need some rims for the new ride
> *


yea bolt ons aint gon cut it..lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 08:23 PM~11817674
> *Los Magnificos vs Autorama that week?  Autorama it is.
> *


autorama is thanksgiving weekend..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 09:24 PM~11817698
> *the one with homie shirt?0
> *


Lol! No the "carpet" pic. :angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 8 2008, 10:34 PM~11817820
> *Lol! No the "carpet" pic. :angel:
> *


PM a nee gah


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 10:31 PM~11817780
> *yea bolt ons aint gon cut it..lol
> *


thats why i asked for the original hubcaps.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:35 PM~11817840
> *thats why i asked for the original hubcaps.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 10:36 PM~11817842
> *:uh:
> *


you dont know thats why u :uh: me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:35 PM~11817840
> *thats why i asked for the original hubcaps.
> *


i have a spare set thats practcly brand new...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 10:37 PM~11817868
> *i have a spare set thats practcly brand new...
> *


he said the car has them but ill let you know


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 8 2008, 10:38 PM~11817879
> *he said the car has them but ill let you know
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2008, 07:26 PM~11817096
> *man i dont know anymore. my little worker went by the shop today. it was supposed to be ready today, so im guessing tomoro.  i got that part in the truck already so its ready to go. ill get it to you in time.
> *


  ..i need to know how franky made his wood in his lac color..  shit look clean..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2008, 09:27 PM~11817737
> *till someone snitched and had photobucket delete it.
> *


Snitch ass ****** :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 09:35 PM~11817831
> *PM a nee gah
> *


I don't think I got it anymore.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11817902
> * ..i need to know how franky made his wood in his lac color..   shit look clean..
> *


franky didnt do it..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

for you snitches

Currently, some employees (and some customers) are calling the wrong telephone number to report suspicious activity (i.e. "my neighbor is stealing cable services"). If you suspect someone is stealing Comcast's signal, please call the Theft of Service hotline at 1-800-432-4390. The computer voice prompts will guide you through the process to report the issue. It's that easy. 



The Security team cannot be in all places at all times, but with an alert employee base, Comcast wins 2,700 pairs of eyes watching over our property! Furthermore, you are welcome to share the Theft of Service number with non-employees that have knowledge of someone stealing our service. It is not something we think about everyday; so jot it down. You never know when you might need the Theft of Service number.



Theft of Comcast's signal not only robs us of potential income, but it can seriously degrade the service of paying customers. Let's continue to Think Customer First, by taking care of the signal going to the customers that pay us, by watching out for those "customers" that do not.



If you have other security concerns, please channel them through your immediate supervisor. 



Thank you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 8 2008, 07:03 PM~11815701
> *a good deal i think latin has to give up one of his buckets for a even trade
> *


DON'T LIKE REGALS........ :nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 8 2008, 10:23 PM~11817673
> *:0 and you aint even seen it all dressed up :biggrin:
> 
> well minus the spokes :angry:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2008, 10:25 PM~11817700
> *Well I took the challenge and am working on something for the streets.  Not for carshows or cheap plastic trophies.  Just for the road.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Love this weather. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11817811
> *autorama is thanksgiving weekend..
> *


same week span that it's going down. rather chill with civilized folks than a bunch of wannabe rappers stopping you every 5 steps.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 9 2008, 08:01 AM~11820130
> *Love this weather. :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Que onda Streetshow?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 9 2008, 06:32 AM~11820241
> *Que onda Streetshow?
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: q onda latin?








HOUSTON


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 08:50 AM~11820321
> *:uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: q onda latin?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 9 2008, 06:50 AM~11820323
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


el little cracker product of the trailer park stripper y un chingo de bud lights :roflmao: :roflmao: following his daddy steps on the automobile parking industry


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 08:53 AM~11820336
> *el little cracker product of the trailer park stripper y un chingo de bud lights  :roflmao:  :roflmao: following his daddy steps on the automobile parking industry
> *


that guys son is starting his parking lot attendants business? i thought habib's had that industry on lockdown.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 9 2008, 06:54 AM~11820347
> *that guys son is starting his parking lot attendants business?  i thought habib's had that industry on lockdown.
> *


 :nono: they cant run as fast as CHAPIN peps from GUATEMALA they like little rabbits con el super charged 3.8 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 08:57 AM~11820353
> *:nono: they cant run as fast as CHAPIN peps from GUATEMALA  they like little rabbits con el super charged 3.8  :0  :biggrin:
> *


you got that right. homeboy flicked his head at you and you ran like la migra was on your tail. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 9 2008, 07:00 AM~11820364
> *you got that right.  homeboy flicked his head at you and you ran like la migra was on your tail.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 06:57 AM~11820353
> *:nono: they cant run as fast as CHAPIN peps from GUATEMALA  they like little rabbits con el super charged 3.8  :0  :biggrin:
> *



We get that turbo boost from all the frijoles ****** con tortilla that we eat, and all them rellenitos.... not to mention we grow up learning how to board a bus "al pedalaso" :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 9 2008, 08:14 AM~11820789
> *We get that turbo boost from all the frijoles ****** con tortilla that we eat, and all them rellenitos.... not to mention we grow up learning how to board a bus "al pedalaso"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND EXERSICE FROM ALL THAT BIKE RIDDING HA? :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 08:16 AM~11820811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND EXERSICE FROM ALL THAT BIKE RIDDING HA? :biggrin:
> *


Who do you think thought the arabs how to bike drift?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 9 2008, 08:20 AM~11820843
> *Who do you think thought the arabs how to bike drift?
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: MAKES MY BUCKETS LOOK LIKE SHIT ON BURN OUTS


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 9 2008, 12:13 PM~11821695
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


   Que Rollo Loco...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 9 2008, 10:16 AM~11821720
> *   Que Rollo Loco...
> *


 :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 12:20 PM~11821736
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :nicoderm:
> *


que rollo Maniaco!!! :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 9 2008, 10:26 AM~11821797
> *que rollo Maniaco!!! :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


listo :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 9 2008, 10:26 AM~11821797
> *que rollo Maniaco!!! :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


q onda i got prices on that shinny stuff hit me up when u can looks like realgood deals :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 9 2008, 10:31 AM~11821842
> *listo :biggrin:
> *


q onda brown q dice la raza aya en tu hood?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 9 2008, 12:31 PM~11821842
> *listo :biggrin:
> *


i will be!! thing is when im ready you get lost!!!
para todos tengo.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 12:39 PM~11821911
> *q onda i got prices on that shinny stuff hit me up when u can looks like realgood deals  :0
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 9 2008, 11:26 AM~11822318
> *i will be!! thing is when im ready you get lost!!!
> para todos tengo.
> *


lol naaa loco. TODABI TE FALTA :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/871638923.html hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 9 2008, 08:01 AM~11820130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. if that man buying up busted up buckets.. where all the hoppers gonna get their cars from?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 01:52 PM~11822592
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/871638923.html hno:  hno:  :loco:
> *


dont think he wants to come over here no more...lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2008, 11:56 AM~11822632
> *mayne..   if that man buying up busted up buckets.. where all the hoppers gonna get their cars from?
> *


he told me he seen a 68bucket in magnolia blocking nanas crib but dont even bother to offer money for it cause is mostly rust. that has no sentimental value acrros the scale unles the owner comes with it. dan my homie would be balling out of control


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 9 2008, 11:58 AM~11822649
> *dont think he wants to come over here no more...lol
> *


 :0 :0 damm right thats a long way for the off road burban but he moved up now he gots a 05 f150 sitting on 22 for hauling purposes :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 02:00 PM~11822678
> *he told me he seen a 68bucket in magnolia blocking nanas crib but dont even bother to offer money for it cause is mostly rust. that has no sentimental value acrros the scale unles the owner comes with it. dan my homie would be balling out of control
> *


 :uh: bucket wont be in driveway after tomorrow. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 02:02 PM~11822700
> *:0  :0 damm right thats a long way for the off road burban but he moved up now he gots a 05 f150 sitting on 22 for hauling purposes  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 el chochirrios moving on up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 9 2008, 01:31 PM~11822373
> *lol  naaa  loco.  TODABI TE FALTA :biggrin:
> *


LO UNICO QUE ME FALTA ES TIEMPO, PORQUE POR EL DINERO TE LO ASEGURO QUE NO ES!!!  ITS GONNA BE A DONE DEAL, TODOS VAMOS ANDAR BUMPER TOO BUMPER....TE LO ASEGURO HOMIE!!!! ME GUSTA QUE ME RETEN... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 01:52 PM~11822592
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/871638923.html hno:  hno:  :loco:
> *


HUSTLECHIRIOS AT UR SERVICE!!!! :biggrin: THAT MUF IS A HUSTLER, DONDE HAY FERIA ESTAMOS NOSOTROS....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Devious Sixty8, *713ridaz*


get my text other day? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 9 2008, 01:03 PM~11823261
> *HUSTLECHIRIOS AT UR SERVICE!!!!  :biggrin:  THAT MUF IS A HUSTLER, DONDE HAY FERIA ESTAMOS NOSOTROS....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

boss lady said im in trouble.. hno: 



be back! hopefully.. :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11824067
> *boss lady said im in trouble..    hno:
> be back!  hopefully..    :dunno:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 05:06 PM~11824471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 05:06 PM~11824471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 9 2008, 05:16 PM~11824562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 9 2008, 04:50 AM~11819943
> *for you snitches
> 
> Currently, some employees (and some customers) are calling the wrong telephone number to report suspicious activity (i.e. "my neighbor is stealing cable services").  If you suspect someone is stealing Comcast's signal, please call the Theft of Service hotline at 1-800-432-4390.  The computer voice prompts will guide you through the process to report the issue.  It's that easy.
> ...



fuck comcast need to report them to the BBB for ripping ppl off


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 9 2008, 05:35 PM~11824729
> *fuck comcast need to report them to the BBB for ripping ppl off
> *


never snitch even if its bitch ass comcast.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 9 2008, 04:50 AM~11819943
> *for you snitches
> 
> Currently, some employees (and some customers) are calling the wrong telephone number to report suspicious activity (i.e. "my neighbor is stealing cable services").  If you suspect someone is stealing Comcast's signal, please call the Theft of Service hotline at 1-800-432-4390.  The computer voice prompts will guide you through the process to report the issue.  It's that easy.
> ...



I wish comcast would come take their cable out of my yard. I worry someone else is going to hook up and then they are going to come try and charge me. I tried to follow the line, but wasn't able to. I already talk to 2 comcast people and they still haven't taken it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 9 2008, 05:31 PM~11824694
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

comcast :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2008, 05:46 PM~11824818
> *never snitch  even if its bitch ass comcast.
> *


HERE YOU GOING 68.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 9 2008, 06:04 PM~11825016
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 9 2008, 06:13 PM~11825091
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 9 2008, 06:13 PM~11825096
> *
> *


GOT PACKAGE AT HOME WAITING WONDER WHAT IT COULD BE......... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 9 2008, 06:18 PM~11825139
> *
> *


HOW THINGS GOING HOMIE??


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 9 2008, 06:19 PM~11825149
> *HOW THINGS GOING HOMIE??
> *


things are going good.how about you


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2008, 02:04 PM~11822719
> *:uh:    bucket wont be in driveway after tomorrow.
> *


Why not


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 9 2008, 06:18 PM~11825143
> *GOT PACKAGE AT HOME WAITING WONDER WHAT IT COULD BE......... :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 9 2008, 01:00 PM~11823232
> *LO UNICO QUE ME FALTA ES TIEMPO, PORQUE POR EL DINERO TE LO ASEGURO QUE NO ES!!!   ITS GONNA BE A DONE DEAL, TODOS VAMOS ANDAR BUMPER TOO BUMPER....TE LO ASEGURO HOMIE!!!!  ME GUSTA QUE ME RETEN... :biggrin:
> *


TALK IS CHEAP!!!!!!! :biggrin: .LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON THE SCALE' YOU HAVE 6 WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 9 2008, 02:04 PM~11822719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

anybody besides dezznuutss got the hook on sum batteries acid 31 series and 27 series thank ya come again


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11825802
> *anybody besides dezznuutss got the hook on sum batteries acid 31 series and 27 series thank ya come again
> *


estos huevossssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 9 2008, 05:50 PM~11825839
> *estos huevossssssssss :biggrin:
> *


te matan wey lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 07:57 PM~11825889
> *te matan wey lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 07:45 PM~11825802
> *anybody besides dezznuutss got the hook on sum batteries acid 31 series and 27 series thank ya come again
> *


sometimes I can get them from work how many you looking for?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 9 2008, 06:12 PM~11825082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 9 2008, 06:13 PM~11826042
> *sometimes I can get them from work how many you looking for?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 9 2008, 06:25 PM~11825210
> *TALK IS  CHEAP!!!!!!! :biggrin: .LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON THE SCALE'  YOU HAVE 6  WEEKS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 9 2008, 06:13 PM~11826042
> *sometimes I can get them from work how many you looking for?
> *


i need 12 31 series and 2 27 series let me know what u can do i need em asap :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:angry: FUCK A ***** NAMED COMCAST :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 9 2008, 07:42 PM~11826906
> *:angry: FUCK A ***** NAMED COMCAST :angry:
> *


yo girl finally emailed me back...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 07:39 PM~11826884
> *i need 12 31 series and 2 27 series let me know what u can do i need em asap :biggrin:
> *


*MANIACOS C.C CHAPTER IN HOUSTON ??*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 9 2008, 08:01 PM~11827059
> *MANIACOS C.C CHAPTER IN HOUSTON ??
> *


yes sir only chapter other than L A


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 08:05 PM~11827094
> *yes sir only  chapter other than L A
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 9 2008, 09:42 PM~11826906
> *:angry: FUCK A ***** NAMED COMCAST :angry:
> *


dont tell slo he thinks its Comtastic..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 9 2008, 09:42 PM~11826906
> *:angry: FUCK A ***** NAMED COMCAST :angry:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 9 2008, 08:20 AM~11820843
> *Who do you think thought the arabs how to bike drift?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 9 2008, 06:22 PM~11825180
> *things are going good.how about you
> *


  THEY ARE GETTING BETTER.......


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 10 2008, 05:49 AM~11829261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 9 2008, 06:24 PM~11825201
> *:0
> *


 :yes: 

I'LL GET PIX UP WHEN I CAN........... :worship: :worship: 
YOU MIGHT WANT THEM BACK WHEN YOU SEE THE PIX BUT IT GOING TO BE A :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2008, 08:29 PM~11826214
> *how much you want for her?
> *


ONLY TRADES.......... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 10 2008, 07:50 AM~11829264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 9 2008, 05:06 PM~11824471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 06:41 AM~11829419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


secretos houston part 2








:uh: :uh: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 08:45 AM~11829425
> *secretos houston part 2
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA WEY? :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 10 2008, 06:48 AM~11829431
> *QUE ONDA WEY? :yes:
> *


k pasa compa como the trata la vida


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 08:45 AM~11829425
> *secretos houston part 2
> 
> 
> ...


what happened there?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 06:55 AM~11829450
> *what happened there?
> *


they came back for a follow up on the investigation ? :roflmao: :roflmao: nah sum dumb drunk habib got his ass hoopd by the security guard cause he didnt wana leave . he got kicked out for acting stupid. i guess he got too excited looking at sum nice racks AYYYYYEEE CHISMEEE :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 09:00 AM~11829470
> *they came back for a follow up on the investigation ? :roflmao:  :roflmao: nah sum dumb drunk habib got his ass hoopd by the security guard cause he didnt wana leave . he got kicked out for acting stupid. i guess he got too excited looking at sum nice racks AYYYYYEEE CHISMEEE :0
> *


those fkers like to buy their drinks, never tip or get lap dances. just want to stare at nice racks all night.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 08:49 AM~11829434
> *k pasa compa como the trata la vida
> *


NARANJAS, AQUI CON TENIS :biggrin: Y USTED CAMARADA?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 10 2008, 07:16 AM~11829545
> *NARANJAS, AQUI CON TENIS :biggrin: Y USTED CAMARADA?
> *


lo mismo jalando como burro pa los buckets :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

979 box is tearing up the airwaves with the top 10 greatest houston songs of all time and hate to say it ragalac but not 1 northside rapper made the cut!!!! proof that we know who put htown on the map...southside!! ( oh yea slim thug made one verse on the number 10 song) get with the program youngin!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 07:06 AM~11829498
> *those fkers like to buy their drinks, never tip or get lap dances.  just want to stare at nice racks all night.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: habib was there for like an hour and when he got kick out he was asking for his money back. and all he got was a get that fuck out and a broken nose and i think he is gona need a grill now. security guard elbowed him right on the kisser :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 10 2008, 08:25 AM~11829377
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 10 2008, 07:51 AM~11829269
> *mayne...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11829735
> *lo mismo jalando como burro pa los buckets  :biggrin:
> *


A HUEVO :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 10 2008, 08:26 AM~11829986
> *A HUEVO :0
> *


cuando vamos pa TAMAULIPAS :guns: :guns:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 10 2008, 10:34 AM~11830056
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 10 2008, 08:14 AM~11829892
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 09:58 AM~11829766
> *:yessad:  :yessad: habib was there for like an hour and when he got kick out he was asking for his money back. and all he got was a get that fuck out and a broken nose and i think he is gona need a grill now. security guard elbowed him right on the kisser :roflmao:
> *


80's costume party manana buey. D.J. Shortdog's niece throwing one in League City. If you are down, pm me for address.  80's theme Costume required or pay $7.00 to get in. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 10:35 AM~11830061
> *cuando vamos pa TAMAULIPAS  :guns:  :guns:
> *


CUANDO QUIERA COMPA!! ESTA LISTO EL RANCHO EN XICOTENCATL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2008, 07:57 AM~11829754
> *979 box is tearing up the airwaves with the top 10 greatest houston songs of all time and hate to say  it ragalac but not 1 northside rapper made the cut!!!!  proof that we know who put htown on the map...southside!! ( oh yea slim thug made one verse on the number 10 song) get with the program youngin!!
> *


SOUTH SIDE STILL HOLDIN!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 10 2008, 10:46 AM~11830156
> *SOUTH SIDE STILL HOLDIN!!!
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Oct 10 2008, 07:51 AM~11829269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why you all ducked down hiding between cars taking pics? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2008, 09:57 AM~11829754
> *979 box is tearing up the airwaves with the top 10 greatest houston songs of all time and hate to say  it ragalac but not 1 northside rapper made the cut!!!!  proof that we know who put htown on the map...southside!! ( oh yea slim thug made one verse on the number 10 song) get with the program youngin!!
> *


dont be texting me that b/s that early in morning. i dont wake up til around noon.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 10:39 AM~11830105
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS NICER THEN MINE............ :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11830065
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Hola! :wave: 

Is it 5 yet? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 10 2008, 11:55 AM~11830720
> *THIS ONE IS NICER THEN MINE............ :angry:
> *


:uh: we know


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 12:36 PM~11831013
> *:uh:  we know
> *


NICER THEN YOUR SHIT8 ALSO........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 10 2008, 08:42 AM~11830122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like cops and i actually was walking and snap pic but didnt do it all in the open so they can see me . i didnt want no shit. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 01:28 PM~11831385
> *i dont like cops and i actually was walking and snap pic but didnt do it all in the open so they can see me . i didnt want  no shit.  :uh:
> *


mayne what are you like 5'2"?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hear big thangs happened today.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:cheesy: que dicen mis tejanitos putos?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 11:29 AM~11831400
> *mayne what are you like 5'2"?
> *


no fool i had my phone down 



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 11:32 AM~11831420
> *hear big thangs happened today.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 01:32 PM~11831420
> *hear big thangs happened today.
> *


WINGS ON SPECIAL TODAY............ :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 10 2008, 01:36 PM~11831461
> *WINGS ON SPECIAL TODAY............ :cheesy:
> *


thats tues and thurs dumbass.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: louies90, Devious Sixty8


:uh: :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:38 PM~11831486
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: louies90, Devious Sixty8
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 



:cheesy: cant stop by and say hi?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 11:34 AM~11831448
> *:cheesy: que dicen mis tejanitos putos?
> *


devious???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 01:41 PM~11831502
> *devious???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 le gusta cagar al reves? :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 11:41 AM~11831508
> *:0 le gusta cagar al reves? :0
> *


 :0 :0 el devious no nintendo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:39 PM~11831490
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :cheesy: cant stop by and say hi?
> *


your bodyguard might come in and get mad for you talking to me hno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 01:42 PM~11831513
> *:0  :0 el devious no nintendo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


deja empujo el sap botton!


does he like to shit backwards? :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 11:42 AM~11831517
> *your bodyguard might come in and get mad for you talking to me hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 round 1????? hno: hno: hno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:42 PM~11831517
> *your bodyguard might come in and get mad for you talking to me hno:
> *


thats latin and bry's primo! :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:44 PM~11831535
> *thats latin and bry's primo! :0
> *


 :cheesy: remember him commin in here saying that


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 01:43 PM~11831529
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 round 1????? hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


northern illinois won the first one! :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 11:43 AM~11831525
> *deja empujo el sap botton!
> does he like to shit backwards? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .
DJ LATIN para espanol oprima el dos.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:45 PM~11831546
> *northern illinois won the first one! :cheesy:
> *


puros gangeros , se montonan :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:45 PM~11831543
> *:cheesy: remember him commin in here saying that
> *


ever seen a picture of him? :0 i would be scared too! se sienta en mi y me chinga!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 11:45 AM~11831546
> *northern illinois won the first one! :cheesy:
> *


so round 2 . ?? wachale con el photoshop texas ranger he might be working on sum as we speak :0 hno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 01:45 PM~11831547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .
> DJ LATIN para espanol oprima el dos.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: we say el sap button!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.allaccess.com/assets/mp3/Steppout.mp3


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:46 PM~11831553
> *ever seen a picture of him? :0 i would be scared too! se sienta en mi y me chinga!
> *


gheys


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:45 PM~11831549
> *puros gangeros , se montonan :angry:
> *


  no nos dejamos guey! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:47 PM~11831563
> * no nos dejamos guey! :cheesy:
> *


dont get your party crew on me :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:47 PM~11831560
> *gheys
> *


 :uh: sorry no ****!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:48 PM~11831569
> *dont get your party crew on me :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: no mames! my guys would make you move to mexico! we were worse then the cartel!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:46 PM~11831553
> *ever seen a picture of him? :0 i would be scared too! se sienta en mi y me chinga!
> *


el pinche primo gotti?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 01:46 PM~11831556
> *so round 2 . ?? wachale con el photoshop texas ranger he might be working on sum as we speak  :0  hno:
> *


  i no photochoppy!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:50 PM~11831574
> *:cheesy: no mames! my guys would make you move to mexico! we were worse then the cartel!
> *


chicago was fun but didnt see a single lowrider when i was there :dunno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 01:50 PM~11831579
> *el pinche primo gotti?
> *


yep! :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:51 PM~11831582
> *chicago was fun but didnt see a single lowrider when i was there :dunno:
> *


 :0 was it in the winter time?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:51 PM~11831582
> *chicago was fun but didnt see a single lowrider when i was there :dunno:
> *


walkegan illinois, there's some lowrider shops/crews out on the south side.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 01:38 PM~11831484
> *thats tues and thurs dumbass.
> *


GUESS THEY DIDN'T HOOK YOU SINCE YOU A REG CUSTOMERS....... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:52 PM~11831590
> *:0 was it in the winter time?
> *


end of summer, fall and winter


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:53 PM~11831605
> *end of summer, fall and winter
> *


they get put up due to salty winters. what year were you there?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 01:52 PM~11831592
> *walkegan illinois, there's some lowrider shops/crews out on the south side.
> *


 :cheesy: yep! my car is still parked outside!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:53 PM~11831605
> *end of summer, fall and winter
> *


was it a rainy season? :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 01:54 PM~11831606
> *they get put up due to salty winters.  what year were you there?
> *


2003, bunch of bitches out there... but couldnt mess with half of em due to "i only fk my brothas" puras gangeras


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:55 PM~11831612
> *was it a rainy season? :0
> *


oye buey, did gotti go to vegas?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Oct 10 2008, 01:55 PM~11831612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


repost pu toe


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:56 PM~11831623
> *2003, bunch of bitches out there... but couldnt mess with half of em due to "i only fk my brothas" puras gangeras
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:56 PM~11831623
> *2003, bunch of bitches out there... but couldnt mess with half of em due to "i only fk my brothas" puras gangeras
> *


true, le gustan el chile colorado. LOL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 01:57 PM~11831625
> *oye buey, did gotti go to vegas?
> *


no carnal. i was suppse to meet up with that puto last night but he didnt show! :angry: felt like a rucca from el rancho! arreglada y nada!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:58 PM~11831632
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


yup they would be like "what you is" "oh cus i only fuck my king brothas"


then i was like


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:59 PM~11831637
> *no carnal. i was suppse to meet up with that puto last night but he didnt show!  :angry: felt like a rucca from el rancho! arreglada y nada!
> *


te dejo en la equina como puta sin negocio.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:59 PM~11831638
> *yup they would be like "what you is" "oh cus i only fuck my king brothas"
> then i was like
> *


you must have been on the southside chicago heights = Latin Kings


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 01:59 PM~11831638
> *yup they would be like "what you is" "oh cus i only fuck my king brothas"
> then i was like
> *


 :0 i thought only you fkd your brother! i was like que greedy! cant share! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:00 PM~11831643
> *you must have been on the southside chicago heights = Latin Kings
> *


yup thats where my ex stayed in south chicago 59th...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:00 PM~11831640
> *te dejo en la equina como puta sin negocio.
> *


  yep!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 02:01 PM~11831647
> *yup thats where my ex stayed in south chicago 59th...
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:00 PM~11831643
> *you must have been on the southside chicago heights = Latin Kings
> *


naw bro! them putos are everywhere!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 02:01 PM~11831647
> *yup thats where my ex stayed in south chicago 59th...
> *


 :0 i got to head to 96th!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:02 PM~11831656
> *naw bro! them putos are everywhere!
> *


puerto ricans are like cockroaches. se van a la verga nowdays.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:05 PM~11831671
> *puerto ricans are like cockroaches.  se van a la verga nowdays.
> *


fukked up part around here. is all the paisitas that dont speaky are latin kings and the puerco ricans are maniacs and sd's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:08 PM~11831682
> *fukked up part around here. is all the paisitas that dont speaky are latin kings and the puerco ricans are maniacs and sd's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PINCHE WALKEGAN is all backwards. lmfao!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:10 PM~11831691
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> PINCHE WALKEGAN is all backwards.  lmfao!
> *


 :uh: its waukegan guey!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:11 PM~11831699
> *:uh: its waukegan guey!
> *


los wisachis cabron. lol


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:02 PM~11831656
> *naw bro! them putos are everywhere!
> *


You aint lieing "CORONA"  \\|//


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Gotti*, streetshow, Hny Brn Eyz

hno: :wave: que onda primo? :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 01:14 PM~11831713
> *los wisachis cabron.  lol
> *


Los Wisachis es "ROUND LAKE BEACH,Il" PRIMO :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:14 PM~11831713
> *los wisachis cabron.  lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 01:16 PM~11831725
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Gotti, streetshow, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> ...


Sup famo' how you doing primo? 
Hows your babyboy?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:16 PM~11831724
> *You aint lieing "CORONA"    \\|//
> *


*//l\\ *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:17 PM~11831730
> *Los Wisachis es "ROUND LAKE BEACH,Il" PRIMO :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 


fuck los wisachis! :cheesy: :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Hny I lost all your pics baby....... submitt the sexy pics back to me @
[email protected]_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:17 PM~11831737
> *Sup famo' how you doing primo?
> Hows your babyboy?
> *


cute lil boy too!  good no se parece a ese guey! :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:19 PM~11831748
> *Hny I lost all your pics baby....... submitt the sexy pics back to me @
> [email protected]
> *


 :cheesy: i share!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:18 PM~11831745
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> fuck los wisachis! :cheesy:  :0
> *


*And fuck "WACKTOWN" home of the big party crew MP's lol* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:17 PM~11831737
> *Sup famo' how you doing primo?
> Hows your babyboy?
> *


Doing good carnal.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:19 PM~11831751
> *cute lil boy too!  good no se parece a ese guey! :uh:
> *


You aint lieing :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:20 PM~11831757
> *And fuck "WACKTOWN" home of the big party crew MP's lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  i hate you compadre!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:17 PM~11831730
> *Los Wisachis es "ROUND LAKE BEACH,Il" PRIMO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

thought you all adopted los culiacanes of waulkegan already.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:21 PM~11831763
> *You aint lieing :ugh:
> *


mi espacio pics are cute pero ese guey esta pa la madre de feo! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:22 PM~11831774
> *mi espacio pics are cute pero ese guey esta pa la madre de feo! :uh:
> *


  


























:buttkick:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:22 PM~11831774
> *mi espacio pics are cute pero ese guey esta pa la madre de feo! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:22 PM~11831771
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thought you all adopted los culiacanes of waulkegan already.
> *


 :angry: naw we aint givin it up that easy to lago radondo like gotti likes to call it! wahahaha! guey! are!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:23 PM~11831779
> *
> :buttkick:
> *


 :burn: 



dont know you to well but i love you mi latin! :happysad:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:24 PM~11831790
> *:angry: naw we aint givin it up that easy to lago radondo like gotti likes to call it! wahahaha! guey! are!
> *


Lago Redondo ..... MP boy 

Mela Pelan con sus joterias lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:20 PM~11831756
> *:cheesy: i share!
> *


*I can never share hnys pics compadre...... 

or let you hear her moaning on my voicemail....*  

I promised


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:26 PM~11831798
> *:burn:
> dont know you to well but i love you mi latin! :happysad:
> *


Sorry, but you don't have a "nice rack!" :burn:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:28 PM~11831821
> *Lago Redondo ..... MP boy
> 
> Mela Pelan con sus joterias lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whatever mr do/me/too! no vales verga pinche compadre! oh yeah and fuck you latin king past puto!























still coming by to pick up that money tonight? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:29 PM~11831829
> *I can never share hnys pics compadre......
> 
> or let you hear her moaning on my voicemail....
> ...


My primo se hico un capitan!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:29 PM~11831829
> *I can never share hnys pics compadre......
> 
> or let you hear her moaning on my voicemail....
> ...


  fuck! its all good! she seems to be a cool girl comps. shot the shit a couple of times with her in o.t.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ya valio verga. :thumbsdown: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *elspock84*, louies90


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:29 PM~11831831
> *Sorry, but you don't have a "nice rack!"  :burn:
> *


i got push up bras. :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11831841
> *My primo se hico un capitan!
> 
> 
> ...


no valio verga el comps.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:32 PM~11831849
> *ya valio verga.  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 01:31 PM~11831843
> * fuck! its all good! she seems to be a cool girl comps. shot the shit a couple of times with her in o.t.
> *


:yes: good peeps .....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:32 PM~11831850
> *i got push up bras. :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:32 PM~11831849
> *ya valio verga.  :thumbsdown:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...


northern illinois is invading this topic! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:34 PM~11831870
> *northern illinois is invading this topic! :cheesy:
> *












*WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT, over. *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:37 PM~11831897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:37 PM~11831897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww fuck! i gotta photoshop your face on one of those guys!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 02:37 PM~11831895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 messican hillbillies! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:40 PM~11831922
> *:0 messican hillbillies! :0
> *


No hillbillies in Texas :nono:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:43 PM~11831942
> *No hillbillies in Texas  :nono:
> *


mis huevos puto!!! y tu que eres!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 02:44 PM~11831952
> *mis huevos puto!!! y tu que eres!!!
> *


SOY TU PADRE BUEY!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:43 PM~11831942
> *No hillbillies in Texas  :nono:
> *


lies


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 02:47 PM~11831972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 02:45 PM~11831964
> *SOY TU PADRE BUEY!
> *


ummmm apa!!! en la madre then you my jefita a whole lot of child support :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 02:47 PM~11831979
> *ummmm apa!!! en la madre then you my jefita a whole lot of child support  :angry:
> *


 :uh: guat?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 02:47 PM~11831972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 02:47 PM~11831972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 01:42 PM~11831513
> *:0  :0 el devious no nintendo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah..devious no nintendo mojo talk..cause devious was born here. ya'll ESL class looking ass ******.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:00 PM~11832057
> *yeah..devious no nintendo mojo talk..cause devious was born here.  ya'll ESL class looking ass ******.
> *


 :uh: whats esl?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 01:00 PM~11832057
> *yeah..devious no nintendo mojo talk..cause devious was born here.  ya'll ESL class looking ass ******.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2008, 09:57 AM~11829754
> *979 box is tearing up the airwaves with the top 10 greatest houston songs of all time and hate to say  it ragalac but not 1 northside rapper made the cut!!!!  proof that we know who put htown on the map...southside!! ( oh yea slim thug made one verse on the number 10 song) get with the program youngin!!
> *


but where them ****** at now........only two around three dead and the rest of them back in the hood never to be heard from again......all them hood bangers and them ****** still broke......damn ....seen esg at the car show some weeks ago.....****** crowd was only like 20 people max......anybody seen lil flip.....slimthug ended that ****** career.....and youngstar that ***** put out the hood jam of the year and we cant fung him......southside fell off ***** yall use to be tight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Oct 10 2008, 03:05 PM~11832095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 10 2008, 03:18 PM~11832190
> *but where them ****** at now........only two around three dead and the rest of them back in the hood never to be heard from again......all them hood bangers and them ****** still broke......damn ....seen esg at the car show some weeks ago.....****** crowd was only like 20 people max......anybody seen lil flip.....slimthug ended that ****** career.....and youngstar that ***** put out the hood jam of the year and we cant fung him......southside fell off ***** yall use to be tight
> *


 :uh: a lot of ******


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:22 PM~11832215
> *thats the class they use to put all the mojo's in..  ESL =  english second language
> :0
> *


why you no say paisa classes stupit! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:23 PM~11832226
> *why you no say paisa classes stupit! :angry:
> *


cause this texas.. we just say ******* or mojo.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:25 PM~11832236
> *cause this texas.. we just say ******* or mojo.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:26 PM~11832247
> *:uh:
> *


yeah *******


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11832248
> *yeah *******
> *


 :uh: i was born on this side guey! i just didnt become a sell out! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] = 5-10 yr olds with silk shirts and cowboy boots at school. and wasn't even go texan week. 


good o' days


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11832251
> *:uh: i was born on this side guey! i just didnt become a sell out! :0
> *


never too late


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:28 PM~11832258
> *[email protected]  =  5-10 yr olds with silk shirts and cowboy boots at school.  and wasn't even go tejano week.
> good o' days
> *


wahahahaha! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:29 PM~11832265
> *never too late
> *


 :uh: naw! my moms would beat my ass!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

_*hey fuck houston!!!!!!! *_


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:30 PM~11832270
> *wahahahaha!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh, its true. and the girls in dresses left over from standing in quencineras.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:29 PM~11832265
> *never too late
> *


 :uh: naw! my moms would beat my ass!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11832280
> *hey fuck houston!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 03:29 PM~11832262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


15 pages of nothing but illinois! niaaggaaaas!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:31 PM~11832282
> *:uh: naw! my moms would beat my ass!
> *


pics?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

*WAUKTOWN IN THE HOUSE!!!!*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 03:30 PM~11832273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: what a beautiful skyline!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:31 PM~11832280
> *hey fuck houston!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry: x2


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:34 PM~11832305
> *:cheesy: what a beautiful skyline!
> *


*THIS IS WAY BETTER*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

talk about invasions


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:31 PM~11832281
> *oh, its true.  and the girls in dresses left over from standing in quencineras.
> *


wahahahahahahah! i need pics puto! fo reels! wahahahahaahha!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:35 PM~11832313
> *THIS IS WAY BETTER
> 
> 
> ...


is that where my cousins reside?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 03:33 PM~11832296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:33 PM~11832301
> *WAUKTOWN IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i actually been there. was was it mauskegan? fk it.. either way.. nothern mexicanos are just kin folk of fruit pickers that said fk it we'll just stay here.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

WAUKTOWN!!!! CON DEBRIS Y TODO!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:33 PM~11832301
> *WAUKTOWN IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: home sweet home!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHO'S IN THE HOUSE?????


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:34 PM~11832312
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy: hi neighbor!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:36 PM~11832325
> *WAUKTOWN!!!! CON DEBRIS Y TODO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS ABANDON


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:35 PM~11832313
> *THIS IS WAY BETTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 county? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:37 PM~11832330
> *WHO'S IN THE HOUSE?????
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:37 PM~11832332
> *:cheesy: hi neighbor!
> *


Q-VO :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:35 PM~11832316
> *talk about invasions
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:38 PM~11832339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I NEED A MICRO SCOPE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nice little town ya'll got there. dont look very hood at all.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:36 PM~11832323
> *:uh:  i actually been there.    was was it mauskegan?    fk it..  either way..  nothern mexicanos are just kin folk of fruit pickers that said fk it we'll just stay here.
> *


 :uh: THIS COMES FROM THE OVER THE BORDER BROTHAS! YAW AINT ******** YAW ******** BY CONTACT! :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ITS HOOD THEY JUST






































YO ASS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ITS HOOD THEY JUST






































YO ASS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:39 PM~11832353
> *nice little town ya'll got there.     dont look very hood at all.
> *


SHIT WE BLOW UP BUILDINGS ROUND!!! HERE WE KEEP IT TERROIST LIKE!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:37 PM~11832330
> *WHO'S IN THE HOUSE?????
> *


*NORTHERN ILLINOIS!*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:39 PM~11832353
> *nice little town ya'll got there.    dont look very hood at all.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:38 PM~11832342
> *Q-VO :biggrin:
> *


NADA JUST BORED OFF MY ASS AT WORK! :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11832370
> *SHIT WE BLOW UP BUILDINGS ROUND!!! HERE WE KEEP IT TERROIST LIKE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I HEARD THE TENANTS DIDN'T WANT TO PAY RENT NOR LEAVE THE PREMISIS SO THE LANDLORD TOOK IT UPON HIM SELF TO EVICT THEM


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11832371
> *NORTHERN ILLINOIS!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 10 2008, 01:18 PM~11832190
> *but where them ****** at now........only two around three dead and the rest of them back in the hood never to be heard from again......all them hood bangers and them ****** still broke......damn ....seen esg at the car show some weeks ago.....****** crowd was only like 20 people max......anybody seen lil flip.....slimthug ended that ****** career.....and youngstar that ***** put out the hood jam of the year and we cant fung him......southside fell off ***** yall use to be tight
> *


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i see you hatin!!!

i know you felt that fatpat trunks pop and that keke pimpin the pen back door with the ultimate htown classic mind playin tricks


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:38 PM~11832339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IN YO MOUFF!*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:42 PM~11832382
> *NADA JUST BORED OFF MY ASS AT WORK! :cheesy:
> *


I am tiered of staying home for a week but my back is 80% now so I should be good by monday


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 02:42 PM~11832385
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11832370
> *SHIT WE BLOW UP BUILDINGS ROUND!!! HERE WE KEEP IT TERROIST LIKE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

so who's next on the list so we can


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:42 PM~11832383
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I HEARD THE TENANTS DIDN'T WANT TO PAY RENT NOR LEAVE THE PREMISIS SO THE LANDLORD TOOK IT UPON HIM SELF TO EVICT THEM
> *


  HOOD ******!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:43 PM~11832394
> *I am tiered of staying home for a week but my back is 80% now so I should be good by monday
> *


WELL NEEDED VACATION HOMIE! :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 03:43 PM~11832395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:45 PM~11832414
> *WELL NEEDED VACATION HOMIE! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:44 PM~11832408
> *so who's next on the list so we can
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: WE CAN DO THE PANOCHA CAR CLUB TOPIC! ASK FOR THE NOODS AND WE WILL GIVE THE TOPIC BACK! :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 03:46 PM~11832419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the beach round like the lake?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:47 PM~11832438
> *:cheesy: WE CAN DO THE PANOCHA CAR CLUB TOPIC! ASK FOR THE  NOODS AND WE WILL GIVE THE TOPIC BACK! :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11832370
> *SHIT WE BLOW UP BUILDINGS ROUND!!! HERE WE KEEP IT TERROIST LIKE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. some damage :uh:

we blow up chemical plants weekly.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 03:45 PM~11832410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: OG PIC!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:48 PM~11832447
> *wow..  some damage  :uh:
> 
> we blow up chemical plants weekly.
> ...


 :uh: THEY SHOULD JUST BLOW UP THE WHOLE STATE!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 02:48 PM~11832447
> *wow..  some damage  :uh:
> 
> we blow up chemical plants weekly.
> ...


Yeah cause you tightned a bolt you weren't suppose to....over here we blow shit up for fun over there it's pure stupidity


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:48 PM~11832445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: SO SHOULD WE?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 02:45 PM~11832410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the cover of an 8-bit video game that was a massive fail


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2008, 03:50 PM~11832473
> *Looks like the cover of an 8-bit video game that was a massive fail
> *


pitfall harry grafix.. mayne..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:50 PM~11832468
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: SO SHOULD WE?
> *


follow the leader


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:48 PM~11832447
> *wow..  some damage  :uh:
> 
> we blow up chemical plants weekly.
> ...


HOW COULD GOD MISS SO BAD!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 03:49 PM~11832462
> *Yeah cause you tightned a bolt you weren't suppose to....over here we blow shit up for fun over there it's pure stupidity
> *


QWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2008, 03:50 PM~11832473
> *Looks like the cover of an 8-bit video game that was a massive fail
> *


 :uh: ALSO LOOKS LIKE THEM PIERCINGS COULD TICKLE MY BALLS~ :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 02:51 PM~11832480
> *HOW COULD GOD MISS SO BAD!!
> 
> 
> ...


He didnt....it made it all the way up there and fucked some shit up


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:49 PM~11832457
> *:uh: THEY SHOULD JUST BLOW UP THE WHOLE STATE!
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:53 PM~11832494
> *:uh: ALSO LOOKS LIKE THEM PIERCINGS COULD TICKLE MY BALLS~ :cheesy:
> *



Youd like that too much and I'd have to charge you....


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:53 PM~11832494
> *:uh: ALSO LOOKS LIKE THEM PIERCINGS COULD TICKLE MY BALLS~ :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:51 PM~11832477
> *follow the leader
> *


NOT DONE YET! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Oct 10 2008, 03:53 PM~11832494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:51 PM~11832480
> *HOW COULD GOD MISS SO BAD!!
> 
> 
> ...


  I KNOW HUH!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11832525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2008, 03:53 PM~11832498
> *He didnt....it made it all the way up there and fucked some shit up
> *


 :uh: TEXAS IS STILL THERE! SO I GUESS IT WASNT THAT BAD!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2008, 03:54 PM~11832507
> *Youd like that too much and I'd have to charge you....
> *


how much shipped to 60085? :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://offgridsurvival.com/hurricane-ike-floods-chicago/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:57 PM~11832548
> *:uh: TEXAS IS STILL THERE! SO I GUESS IT WASNT THAT BAD!
> *


Quando voy a Chicago te voy a matar a vergazos mi culiacan!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Gangsta :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:51 PM~11832480
> *HOW COULD GOD MISS SO BAD!!
> 
> 
> ...


ike wasn't shyt.. i had 8 days off work paid.. no power, grubbin bbq.. good times..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF DOES HOUSTON HAVE!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 10 2008, 03:18 PM~11832190
> *but where them ****** at now........only two around three dead and the rest of them back in the hood never to be heard from again......all them hood bangers and them ****** still broke......damn ....seen esg at the car show some weeks ago.....****** crowd was only like 20 people max......anybody seen lil flip.....slimthug ended that ****** career.....and youngstar that ***** put out the hood jam of the year and we cant fung him......southside fell off ***** yall use to be tight
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and look at lil keke he had to go to swishahouse


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11832525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: nasty bathtub prolly too!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2008, 03:59 PM~11832563
> *Gangsta :scrutinize:
> *


***** YOU ALL THE WAY UP THERE IN FTWORTH WTF YOU DOIN IN HERE?? HA LA CHINGADA WE FUCKIN WIT ONLY HOUSTON FAGSS RIGHT NOW!! 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:00 PM~11832565
> *WTF DOES HOUSTON HAVE!!
> 
> 
> ...


We got Mexican Food.....that Italian shit gives me heartburn


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 03:59 PM~11832561
> *Quando voy a Chicago te voy a matar a vergazos mi culiacan!
> *


 :cheesy: ok! but you a illinoian so god might spare your life and your families!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:00 PM~11832565
> *WTF DOES HOUSTON HAVE!!
> 
> 
> ...


next time get a pussy tuck, shit looking like roast beef :ugh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 04:00 PM~11832564
> *
> ike wasn't shyt..    i had 8 days off work paid..  no power, grubbin bbq..  good times..
> *


  we aint get shit!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:01 PM~11832574
> ****** YOU ALL THE WAY UP THERE IN FTWORTH WTF YOU DOIN IN HERE?? HA LA CHINGADA WE FUCKIN WIT ONLY HOUSTON FAGSS RIGHT NOW!!
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:wave: y u change avatar?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:00 PM~11832565
> *WTF DOES HOUSTON HAVE!!
> 
> 
> ...


talk about me sellin out.. look at all the italian shyt ya'll eat.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:01 PM~11832574
> ****** YOU ALL THE WAY UP THERE IN FTWORTH WTF YOU DOIN IN HERE?? HA LA CHINGADA WE FUCKIN WIT ONLY HOUSTON FAGSS RIGHT NOW!!
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *










:nicoderm:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:00 PM~11832565
> *WTF DOES HOUSTON HAVE!!
> 
> 
> ...


changos and messicans that talk like them. :uh: 



this fat guy is hungry now!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11832525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more ridin italians dicks.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2008, 03:03 PM~11832603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> :thumbsdown:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 04:02 PM~11832592
> *next time get a pussy tuck, shit looking like roast beef  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: looks like your culiflor after getting the pink sock treatment! :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 10 2008, 04:02 PM~11832583
> *We got Mexican Food.....that Italian shit gives me heartburn
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:03 PM~11832601
> *:wave: y u change avatar?
> *


 :cheesy: hey puto!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11832615
> *hno: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~> :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/chicago...004/g4.jpg?o=67
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 04:03 PM~11832602
> *talk about me sellin out..  look at all the italian shyt ya'll eat.
> *


 :uh: i also like cheeseburgers! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2008, 04:03 PM~11832603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno:  :dunno: 
THATS A FANCY LOOKING VIBRATOR!!! STICK IT UP UR ASS LATELY??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11832617
> *:uh: looks like your culiflor after getting the pink sock treatment! :uh:
> *


 :burn: 

link to that pr0n vid please. that sht was nasty. who was that lady that got her shit turned inside out. :burn:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:05 PM~11832628
> *:cheesy: hey puto!
> *



wasssappeennniiinn sweet cheeks!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 04:04 PM~11832612
> *more ridin italians dicks.
> *


dont mind him. his father in law is eye talian! :cheesy: 



















wait ! fuck you houston! :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

tuffys from up north :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 04:07 PM~11832645
> *:burn:
> 
> link to that pr0n vid please.  that sht was nasty.  who was that lady that got her shit turned inside out.  :burn:
> *


wahahahahahahahah! 




dont know bro! if i log in tonight ill find it for you and pm you!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 02:06 PM~11832637
> *http://media.photobucket.com/image/chicago...004/g4.jpg?o=67
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:09 PM~11832660
> *wahahahahahahahah!
> dont know bro! if i log in tonight ill find it for you and pm you!
> *


she played it off and turned her anal canal back in. :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:08 PM~11832655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:07 PM~11832644
> *  :dunno:    :dunno:
> THATS A FANCY LOOKING VIBRATOR!!!  STICK IT UP UR ASS LATELY??? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 03:33 PM~11832301
> *WAUKTOWN IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:08 PM~11832655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: im about an hour north from that place!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:06 PM~11832637
> *http://media.photobucket.com/image/chicago...004/g4.jpg?o=67
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i think i see louie in the crowd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:08 PM~11832655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are they from wauktown :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 03:08 PM~11832655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those crazy maniacs :ugh: :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 04:09 PM~11832669
> *she played it off and turned her anal canal back in.  :barf:
> *


x2 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 10 2008, 04:11 PM~11832686
> *are they from wauktown :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAUKATELAS! Glad I'm from the southside of Chicago :ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 04:03 PM~11832602
> *talk about me sellin out..  look at all the italian shyt ya'll eat.
> *


NO SEAS PENDEJO!!! WE GOT SOME AWESOME COMIDA MEXICANA UP HERE!!
http://www.planet99.com/pix/1945_1.jpg
BEST PLACE FOR GUISADO DE RES CON FRESH TORTILLAS DE HARINA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:07 PM~11832649
> *wasssappeennniiinn sweet cheeks!!!
> *


HEY ****** GIVE ME BACK MY AVATAR GET UR OWN PINCE OJETE!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:11 PM~11832685
> *i think i see louie in the crowd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:13 PM~11832696
> *NO SEAS PENDEJO!!! WE GOT SOME AWESOME COMIDA MEXICANA UP HERE!!
> http://www.planet99.com/pix/1945_1.jpg
> BEST PLACE FOR GUISADO DE RES CON FRESH TORTILLAS DE HARINA
> ...


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 04:12 PM~11832695
> *WAUKATELAS!  Glad I'm from the southside of Chicago  :ugh:
> *













so are these guys! :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:15 PM~11832712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I never liked baseball. :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:13 PM~11832696
> *NO SEAS PENDEJO!!! WE GOT SOME AWESOME COMIDA MEXICANA UP HERE!!
> http://www.planet99.com/pix/1945_1.jpg
> BEST PLACE FOR GUISADO DE RES CON FRESH TORTILLAS DE HARINA
> ...


 :cheesy: great fucking food!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:14 PM~11832703
> *HEY ****** GIVE ME BACK MY AVATAR GET UR OWN PINCE OJETE!!!!!  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r151/ernesto64/MISC/*****-please.jpg


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:15 PM~11832716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: only **** drive mopars!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 04:15 PM~11832719
> *I never liked baseball.  :uh:
> *


baseball was last thing on their mind too.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:16 PM~11832727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: shootin each other with thier meat guns?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

boys mad texas taking over..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:18 PM~11832746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

IM A CUBS FAN SO FUCK THE SOX!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:21 PM~11832773
> *:uh:  :uh: shootin each other with thier meat guns?
> *


*Doing there own kind of SWORD FIGHTS*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 04:22 PM~11832780
> *boys mad texas taking over..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 04:22 PM~11832781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


look for the midgets one too!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:24 PM~11832795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> look for the midgets one too!
> *


post it up pendejo. :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:23 PM~11832786
> *Doing there own kind of SWORD FIGHTS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you mean meat sabres! :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:25 PM~11832796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: we are starting to understand each other!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*CAN ANYONE ANNOUNCE WHO THESE *** BOYS ARE WAHAHAHAAHAHAA*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:16 PM~11832728
> *http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r151/ernesto64/MISC/*****-please.jpg
> *


WELL IN THAT CASE


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:25 PM~11832796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THIS SHIRT IS NICE I LIKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:27 PM~11832813
> *WELL IN THAT CASE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 04:26 PM~11832812
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:31 PM~11832840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche bola de wisacheros. LOL


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Wahahahahahahaahahahaha*




http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1261602 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:31 PM~11832840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:28 PM~11832820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahahah! sic is getting it hard! wahahahahaha! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:30 PM~11832831
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:33 PM~11832864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:33 PM~11832859
> *wahahahahahah! sic is getting it hard! wahahahahaha! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *Putos Tejanos had the balls to start talking about gay people.....there telling that "MONO DE LODO" give me some chon chon bitch!!!!!

PUTOS TEJANOS JOTOS*


http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1261602


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:32 PM~11832852
> *Wahahahahahahaahahahaha
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1261602
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oooohhhhh wtff?????




wahahahahahahah! and the callin us gay! wtf? wahahahahaha1
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so lets get this right.. most ya'll got to say about chicago is al capone.. and italian food? :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:33 PM~11832864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11832868
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Putos Tejanos had the balls to start talking about gay people.....there telling that "MONO DE LODO" give me some chon chon bitch!!!!!
> 
> PUTOS TEJANOS JOTOS
> ...


wahahahahahhahaha! im fucking hurting over here! wahahahahahahah! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 03:35 PM~11832871
> *so lets get this right..    most ya'll got to say about chicago is al capone..  and italian food?      :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:33 PM~11832864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:36 PM~11832881
> *wahahahahahhahaha! im fucking hurting over here! wahahahahahahah! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Stupid fuckers wahahahahaahaha


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11832867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 04:35 PM~11832871
> *so lets get this right..    most ya'll got to say about chicago is al capone..  and italian food?      :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: i could give a flying fuck about chicago!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:33 PM~11832864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11832868
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Putos Tejanos had the balls to start talking about gay people.....there telling that "MONO DE LODO" give me some chon chon bitch!!!!!
> 
> PUTOS TEJANOS JOTOS
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:37 PM~11832889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:37 PM~11832890
> *:thumbsdown: i could give a flying fuck about chicago!
> *


NORTHERN ILLINOIS MOTHERFUCKERS TEST YO LUCK AND NOT LIKE IN THAT VIDEO WAHAHAHAAHAHA LOL :ugh:


http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1261602 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:37 PM~11832886
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Stupid fuckers wahahahahaahaha
> ...


wahahahahahahahahhahahah!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 03:38 PM~11832894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11832898
> *NORTHERN ILLINOIS MOTHERFUCKERS TEST YO LUCK AND NOT LIKE IN THAT VIDEO WAHAHAHAAHAHA LOL :ugh:
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...videoid=1261602
> 
> ...


wahahahahhahahahah! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:40 PM~11832914
> *wahahahahhahahahah! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11832896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 03:40 PM~11832917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:40 PM~11832917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:42 PM~11832938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:41 PM~11832925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:41 PM~11832925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:44 PM~11832954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: and you guys bred the g.w. bushes of the world! :thumbsdown:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:43 PM~11832946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:44 PM~11832957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:45 PM~11832966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:46 PM~11832973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:46 PM~11832972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:44 PM~11832954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:31 PM~11832840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:46 PM~11832973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 10 2008, 04:41 PM~11832927
> *:|
> *


:uh: has djlatin fukked you for another 300 dollars?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:49 PM~11833002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 04:49 PM~11833010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:50 PM~11833014
> *:uh: has djlatin fukked you for another 300 dollars?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

THIS IS FUCKING FUN


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11833027
> *:uh:
> *


wahahhahahahahahh!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 04:22 PM~11832781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

puro gheys


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11833028
> *THIS IS FUCKING FUN
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:55 PM~11833063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*VETE MUCHO HA LA VERGA HIJO DE LA CHINGADA!!!!! *_
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 04:55 PM~11833063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e87/NairbHsuL/***.jpg


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:31 PM~11832840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*WELL THIS HAS BEEN BUT ALL THINGS HAVE TO COME TO AN END! 


HAVE A NICE DAY AND ENJOY YOUR DAY!*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:59 PM~11833089
> *WELL THIS HAS BEEN BUT ALL THINGS HAVE TO COME TO AN END!
> HAVE A NICE DAY AND ENJOY YOUR DAY!
> 
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 03:59 PM~11833089
> *X2 LOL*
> 
> 
> *Later on Tejanos*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 02:59 PM~11833089
> *WELL THIS HAS BEEN BUT ALL THINGS HAVE TO COME TO AN END!
> HAVE A NICE DAY AND ENJOY YOUR DAY!
> 
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 05:04 PM~11833120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 10 2008, 05:01 PM~11833108
> *CHINGEN A SU MADRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOLA DE PUTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 05:14 PM~11833208
> *OH YEAH AND BEFORE WE GO TODOS LOS DE HOUSTON QUE
> CHINGEN A SU MADRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOLA DE PUTOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 05:16 PM~11833224
> *:uh:  :cheesy:
> *


tu guey me la pelas


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 10 2008, 05:21 PM~11833265
> *tu guey me la pelas
> 
> 
> ...


Ghey


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 05:25 PM~11833292
> *Ghey
> *


la turka porque la mia es polaka :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.michelletheartist.com/video/michelleEmail2.html

:ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 05:27 PM~11833305
> *http://www.michelletheartist.com/video/michelleEmail2.html
> 
> :ugh:
> *


id hit it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 05:28 PM~11833325
> *id hit it
> *


a huevo x2. cheesy song though.

don't think hrny would have use for some of the....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 10 2008, 05:30 PM~11833347
> *a huevo x2.  cheesy song though.
> 
> don't think hrny would have use for some of the....
> ...


yup got that impression from the pics she sent me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air+Oct 10 2008, 05:15 PM~11833218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 05:28 PM~11833325
> *id hit it
> *


fuck you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

OH WRONG TOPIC!!! :uh: THIS IS BUNCH OF BULLSHIT TOPIC.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2008, 04:18 PM~11832744
> *baseball was last thing on their mind too.
> *


bet they had fun with the bat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 10 2008, 03:53 PM~11833510
> *OH WRONG TOPIC!!! :uh: THIS IS BUNCH OF BULLSHIT TOPIC.
> *


i have to agree with u.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 10 2008, 04:46 PM~11832976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 10 2008, 06:42 PM~11834482
> *:nicoderm:
> *


any word on the batteries ?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 09:26 PM~11834745
> *any word on the batteries ?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2008, 09:38 PM~11834845
> *
> *


sup homie, 61 lookin good


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 09:26 PM~11834745
> *any word on the batteries ?
> *


  X2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 10 2008, 06:14 PM~11833606
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE PASO SLIMO!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mm57delivery, Hny Brn Eyz

late night creep


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, NIMSTER64, mm57delivery
:uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 11 2008, 12:46 AM~11835932
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, NIMSTER64, mm57delivery
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 11 2008, 12:46 AM~11835932
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, NIMSTER64, mm57delivery
> :uh:
> *


X2


:uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 12:49 AM~11835958
> *X2
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

JUST GOT IN FROM GETTING SOME WHITE CASTLES.MMMMMMMMM THEY GOOD. LOL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2008, 12:48 AM~11835947
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2008, 12:50 AM~11835963
> *JUST GOT IN FROM GETTING SOME WHITE CASTLES.MMMMMMMMM THEY GOOD. LOL
> *


 :barf:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2008, 12:50 AM~11835963
> *JUST GOT IN FROM GETTING SOME WHITE CASTLES.MMMMMMMMM THEY GOOD. LOL
> *


SAVE ME SOME


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2008, 12:50 AM~11835963
> *JUST GOT IN FROM GETTING SOME WHITE CASTLES.MMMMMMMMM THEY GOOD. LOL
> *


remember one night i had the munchies so went and got me some and went back to crib, i was on phone and had that shit next to me and the smell made me sick  was good as hell for the first few bites :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 12:52 AM~11835983
> *remember one night i had the munchies so went and got me some and went back to crib, i was on phone and had that shit next to me and the smell made me sick   was good as hell for the first few bites :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 12:52 AM~11835983
> *remember one night i had the munchies so went and got me some and went back to crib, i was on phone and had that shit next to me and the smell made me sick   was good as hell for the first few bites :cheesy:
> *


that stuff gave me the latin's


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 11 2008, 12:58 AM~11836027
> *that stuff gave me the latin's
> *


is there one in texas?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 12:59 AM~11836032
> *is there one in texas?
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 11 2008, 01:05 AM~11836078
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Location???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 01:06 AM~11836086
> *:0  :0  :0  Location???
> *


deeeeezzzzzz nutzzzzzz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 11 2008, 01:07 AM~11836090
> *deeeeezzzzzz nutzzzzzz
> *


LIKE OMG!!!! THAT IS LIKE SO LAST WEEK! :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 01:08 AM~11836096
> *LIKE OMG!!!! THAT IS LIKE SO LAST WEEK! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2008, 01:14 AM~11836135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 11 2008, 01:14 AM~11836143
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 01:15 AM~11836145
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


i fell for that shit


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 11 2008, 01:15 AM~11836152
> *i fell for that shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2008, 01:16 AM~11836159
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 11 2008, 01:17 AM~11836165
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2008, 01:18 AM~11836175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:uh: BUNCH OF OFF TOPIC LOSERS ARE EFFECTING OUR THREAD...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2008, 08:57 AM~11836930
> *:uh: BUNCH OF OFF TOPIC LOSERS ARE EFFECTING OUR THREAD...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HEY LATIN KEEP YOUR OFF TOPIC PETS LOCKED UP..THEY SEEM TO BE LOST... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2008, 08:57 AM~11836930
> *:uh: BUNCH OF OFF TOPIC LOSERS ARE EFFECTING OUR THREAD...
> *


:uh: yup lets get back to talking about trannys, hot wings, jordans, and nice racks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@SEP 4 2008 , 06:42 AM~11515029
> *1973 olds delta 88 convertable.it needs a new top.the motor was removed for the top but I have it it needs to be reinstalled.I was told that it worked when they removed it.other then that the cr is prety clean.it is a virgin and has not been cut.reason for selling is that I have to pay bills.but this car was my daily last year.it has a 350 rocket in it and runs great.the carb needs to be adjusted but other then that theres nothing wrong with the car.hit me up if intersted.thanks for veiwing my topic. <s>PRICE IS 10K</s>
> 
> NEW PRICE 8,500
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 07:37 AM~11837088
> *:uh: yup lets get back to talking about trannys, hot wings, jordans, and nice racks
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2008, 09:42 AM~11837111
> *:cheesy:
> *


soooo....any new ones commin out? :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 07:44 AM~11837120
> *soooo....any new ones commin out? :cheesy:
> *


jus got these..










getting these next week


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

forgot to mention..i bought this for my Lac....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2008, 07:47 AM~11837133
> *jus got these..
> 
> 
> ...


do they come on gator??? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2008, 10:06 AM~11837224
> *do they come on gator??? :cheesy:
> *


if not sure you got some skins left over from linc to make your own custom gator j's


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 10 2008, 09:26 PM~11834745
> *any word on the batteries ?
> *


I asked yesterday they only had two... I told the dude 12 and he looked at me like  .... lol Ill keep asking tho


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2008, 08:57 AM~11836930
> *:uh: BUNCH OF OFF TOPIC LOSERS ARE EFFECTING OUR THREAD...
> *


.lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2008, 08:25 AM~11837035
> *HEY LATIN  KEEP YOUR OFF TOPIC PETS LOCKED UP..THEY SEEM TO BE LOST... :uh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Oct 11 2008, 12:19 PM~11837788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 12:18 PM~11838111
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2008, 01:29 PM~11838164
> *:ugh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2008, 01:29 PM~11838164
> *:ugh:
> *


 :wave: had fun at the birthday party?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 11 2008, 02:38 PM~11838488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 11 2008, 02:48 PM~11838547
> *:biggrin:
> *


aint you got work to do?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11838167
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2008, 02:49 PM~11838548
> *aint you got work to do?
> *


Checked it out.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 11 2008, 12:33 PM~11838186
> *:wave: had fun at the birthday party?
> *


Hey! Last nite was a good time. How was your nite?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2008, 02:42 PM~11838516
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 11 2008, 03:00 PM~11838602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 11 2008, 03:00 PM~11838605
> *Hey! Last nite was a good time. How was your nite?
> *


busy working :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 11 2008, 09:55 AM~11837648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche houslees paisa :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2008, 04:30 PM~11838946
> *:uh:    heard there was 68 driftin down 1960 earlier.  better hope it wasn't mine.
> :uh:
> *



I don't drive anything without switches :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 11 2008, 05:02 PM~11839067
> *I don't drive anything without switches :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2008, 05:03 PM~11839069
> *:uh:
> *


Where you buy switchplate and trophy set? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 11 2008, 05:08 PM~11839091
> *Where you buy switchplate and trophy set? :biggrin:
> *


switchplate from Pure Xtc. dont even remember where the trophy came from. maybe hot wing eating contest.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

need to bring me the z's for mock up before I can do install


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 11 2008, 05:14 PM~11839122
> *need to bring me the z's for mock up before I can do install
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

going to crusie down westheimer after work today wearing my hawaiian shirt :0 
after 12 if any who cares wana ride holla at me . 








:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2008, 05:55 PM~11839324
> *going to crusie down westheimer after work today wearing my hawaiian shirt :0
> after 12  if any who cares wana ride holla at me .
> 
> ...















j/k *****.. lol i'd go..but everybody makes fun of my bucket. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheres the beer drinking going on at


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2008, 04:11 PM~11839379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don lie negga got trannys to hook up with so u can take pics of them posing in ur car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2008, 06:32 PM~11839484
> *wheres the beer drinking going on at
> *


your house. coronas!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2008, 04:49 PM~11839578
> *your house.  coronas!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2008, 06:11 PM~11839379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can't ride bucket ...westheimer doesn't go downhill :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go ragalac...






ORqzjo5CvS0&feature=related


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 11 2008, 05:07 PM~11839671
> *You can't ride bucket ...westheimer doesn't go downhill :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2008, 07:18 PM~11839717
> *here u go ragalac...
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID ****** FELL OFF years ago :yessad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 11 2008, 07:45 PM~11840518
> *LIKE I SAID ****** FELL OFF years ago :yessad:
> *


hattin'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2008, 07:10 AM~11842177
> *hattin'
> *


x2.. thanks for that part i needed for the lac..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 12 2008, 09:14 AM~11842606
> *x2.. thanks for that part i needed for the lac..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2008, 11:35 AM~11842691
> *
> *


o' helpful ass *****


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

[/quote]
dat boy sic got it dirty


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2008, 02:18 PM~11843439
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

todays a good day for groupies.. texans actually won one. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2008, 10:01 AM~11842818
> *o' helpful ass *****
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 11 2008, 09:25 AM~11837035
> *HEY LATIN  KEEP YOUR OFF TOPIC PETS LOCKED UP..THEY SEEM TO BE LOST... :uh:
> *


 :dunno: 
i was busy all weekend, but i'll keep my bitches in check for next time.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2008, 08:51 PM~11845329
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2008, 08:51 PM~11845329
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2008, 08:51 PM~11845329
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2008, 08:51 PM~11845329
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2008, 06:51 PM~11845329
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2008, 06:50 PM~11845323
> *:dunno:
> i was busy all weekend, but i'll keep my bitches in check for next time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2008, 06:51 PM~11845329
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


that fucking kick to the face was awsome! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 12 2008, 09:01 PM~11845441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

best part when he knocked over all the tires lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11845610
> *best part when he knocked over all the tires lol
> *


said fk ur white walls


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

came thru and knocked the shit out the tires :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY 5 time lowrider car club of the year


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 12 2008, 09:29 PM~11845700
> *ROLLERZ ONLY 5 time lowrider car club of the year
> *


congrats


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me of discount tire commercial where old lady chunks tire thru window.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 12 2008, 07:22 PM~11845631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

>


dat boy sic got it dirty
[/quote]

I LIKE IT DIRTY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> dat boy sic got it dirty


I LIKE IT DIRTY!!!! :thumbsup:
[/quote]

THAT'S DIRTY!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2008, 12:36 AM~11847101
> *I LIKE IT DIRTY!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

BEFORE:








AFTER:

















DID SOME ROLLIN ON SATURDAY.............. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 06:35 AM~11847882
> *BEFORE:
> 
> 
> ...


whats that wet spot under the gas tank?? still got that leak or what??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2008, 08:40 AM~11837107
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 09:57 AM~11848167
> *whats that wet spot inder the gas tank?? still got that leak or what???  :scrutinize:
> *


NO I DID NOT PUT THE PUMP IN ALL THE WAY AND LEFT TO GO BACK IN THE STORE AND CAME BACK AND SAW THAT SHIT..... :angry: LEAK HAS BEEN FIXED. DROP THE TANK AND HAD ALL HOSES REPLACED....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 08:35 AM~11847882
> *BEFORE:
> 
> 
> ...


thought you got rid of that bucket. and wtf wrong with your seats? body looks wharped too. and congrats on gettin an actual LS taillight.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 10:07 AM~11848205
> *thought you got rid of that bucket.    and wtf wrong with your seats? body looks wharped too.    and congrats on gettin an actual LS taillight.
> *


SEATS ARE IN THERE ON A TEMP BASES (CADDY SEATS). BODY IS NOT WRARPED YOUR LOOKING AT IT WITH YOUR LAZY EYE..........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 13 2008, 06:35 AM~11847882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: OFF TOPIC 
:twak: :twak:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Oct 11 2008, 09:25 AM~11837035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: we made it interesting in here!

dem some ugly shoes. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 08:15 AM~11848249
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: we made it interesting in here!
> 
> dem some ugly shoes. :uh:
> *


and they dont come in GATOR :angry: :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 10:15 AM~11848248
> *   i went down westheimer didnt see noone
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: OFF TOPIC
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: we the lowrider general whores puto! we dont do o.t. :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 10:16 AM~11848255
> *and they dont come in GATOR  :angry:  :angry:
> *


  or avestrus!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 10:15 AM~11848248
> *   i went down westheimer didnt see noone
> *


  
I LEFT OUT AROUND 1PM AND ROLLED OVER TO 290......... :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 09:15 AM~11848248
> *   i went down westheimer didnt see noone
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: OFF TOPIC
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


Offtopic tu madre guey :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 10:14 AM~11848242
> *SEATS ARE IN THERE ON A TEMP BASES (CADDY SEATS). BODY IS NOT WRARPED YOUR LOOKING AT IT WITH YOUR LAZY EYE..........
> *


 :uh: 

only thing lazy is that driver side rear end. like dickies.. its saggin. :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 10:18 AM~11848269
> *Offtopic tu madre guey :twak:
> *


 :0 would i hit it?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 08:16 AM~11848257
> *:uh: we the lowrider general whores puto! we dont do o.t. :uh:
> *


dont you know what houston topic is all about?? :0 we got better thangs to talk bout. like..................................................................... :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2008, 05:55 PM~11839324
> *going to crusie down westheimer after work today wearing my hawaiian shirt :0
> after 12  if any who cares wana ride holla at me .
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

i guess thats texas rides.




























just kiddin! bad ass ride homie.  :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 09:18 AM~11848273
> *:0 would i hit it?
> *


 ya pedos :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 10:19 AM~11848278
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> i guess thats texas rides.
> ...


ask em how much $ he got on his frame. 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 10:19 AM~11848276
> *dont you know what  houston topic is all about?? :0 we got better thangs to talk bout. like..................................................................... :ugh:  :ugh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


shit norhern illinois is only arguing and being assholes! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 10:19 AM~11848280
> * ya pedos :dunno:
> *


yeah but like whiskey dick pedos or like a case of coronas pedos? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Oct 13 2008, 08:17 AM~11848260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks and we can rool all year long unlike illinois :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 10:20 AM~11848289
> *ask em how much $ he got on his frame.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 how maassh?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 09:20 AM~11848290
> *shit norhern illinois is only arguing and being assholes! :cheesy:
> *


sensitive whores these Tejanos can be....but 100% not my primo Latin or La sexy hny  shes only got one sensitive spot and it aint her feelings


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 09:20 AM~11848290
> *shit norhern illinois is only arguing and being assholes! :cheesy:
> *


Hey JACKASS...... edit post pendejo :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 10:18 AM~11848271
> *:uh:
> 
> only thing lazy is that driver side rear end.  like dickies.. its saggin.    :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: 

THAT'S WERE YOU WRONG AT FAT BOY. IF YOU ARE LOOKING AT THE PIC CORRECT THE PIC WAS TAKEN AT AN ANGLE.. SO USE THOSE CORRECTIVE LENSES THAT YOU GOT AND LOOK AGAIN......... :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 08:20 AM~11848289
> *ask em how much $ he got on his frame.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: do u really wana go derrr???? :nono: :nono: stick to ur trannys and myspace cholas . you opinion doesnt count unless u have a rolling ride


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 10:22 AM~11848298
> *
> next saturday or what?
> 
> *


WILL BE IN DALLAS MAKING PICK UPS AND FOR HOPTBER FEST.......... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 08:22 AM~11848300
> *sensitive whores these Tejanos can be....but 100%  not my primo  Latin or La sexy hny    shes only got one sensitive spot and it aint her feelings
> *


grupie pinche lambe huevvos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 09:26 AM~11848333
> *grupie pinche lambe huevvos :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Vales verga cabron lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 08:26 AM~11848332
> *WILL BE IN DALLAS MAKING PICK UPS AND FOR HOPTBER FEST.......... :biggrin:
> *


i will be rolling hopefully with new front suspension :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 08:26 AM~11848337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Vales verga cabron lol
> *


el paisa latin lord de regals conmplimenting trannys bobbies :roflmao: :roflmao: q onda u got to school that boy on boy and girl differences :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Oct 13 2008, 10:22 AM~11848299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my ride rollin.. sound so good.. could prolly pull off a top 10 finish at nascar.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 10:27 AM~11848344
> *i will be rolling hopefully with new front suspension :0  :0
> *


X2......... :cheesy: 

GOT THE BACK DONE ALREADY........... :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 09:29 AM~11848355
> *el paisa latin lord de regals conmplimenting trannys bobbies  :roflmao:  :roflmao: q onda u got to school that boy on boy and girl differences  :biggrin:
> *


wahahahaha bola de pendejos lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 08:39 AM~11848410
> *wahahahaha bola de pendejos lol
> *


es tu primo wey . los traisiona el culo o que ?? :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 08:32 AM~11848369
> *maybe he'll post pic and show you.
> oh my ride rollin..  sound so good..  could prolly pull off a top 10 finish at nascar.
> *


 :0 :0 i dare you to race cocoa LS :0 :0 i got $100 on the bucket :biggrin: oh wait wich one :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 11:04 AM~11848581
> *:0  :0 i dare you to race cocoa LS  :0  :0 i got $100 on the bucket :biggrin: oh wait wich one  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 09:22 AM~11848300
> *sensitive whores these Tejanos can be....but 100%  not my primo  Latin or La sexy hny    shes only got one sensitive spot and it aint her feelings
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

What's up Gotti? :wave:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 10:15 AM~11848669
> *:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> What's up Gotti? :wave:
> *


Hey you....how you been? How was the weekend? :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 09:15 AM~11848675
> *Hey you....how you been? How was the weekend?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 10:15 AM~11848675
> *Hey you....how you been? How was the weekend?  :cheesy:
> *


I been good. Same ole same ole. Work, taking care of my son, and birthday parties. Lol!

Weekend was good. Had a good time. How was yours?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 10:21 AM~11848724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 10:33 AM~11848821
> *I been good. Same ole same ole. Work, taking care of "OUR" son, and birthday parties. Lol!
> 
> Weekend was good. Had a good time. How was yours?
> *


Weekend was great kicked it with the fam on Saturday and Sunday we had a car show .... and to point out last year it was snowing around this time and yesterdays weather was in the 80's wich is rare up here so it was a good weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 10:21 AM~11848724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: Hater ..... did you not see her answer to me GUEY.....

 (((((( TAKING CARE OF OUR SON )))))


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 08:05 AM~11848195
> *NO I DID NOT PUT THE PUMP IN ALL THE WAY AND LEFT TO GO BACK IN THE STORE AND CAME BACK AND SAW THAT SHIT..... :angry: LEAK HAS BEEN FIXED. DROP THE TANK AND HAD ALL HOSES REPLACED....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 10 2008, 09:43 PM~11834875
> *sup homie, 61 lookin good
> *


Thanks Bro!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 09:45 AM~11848930
> *:twak:  Hater ..... did you not see her answer to me GUEY.....
> 
> (((((( TAKING CARE OF OUR SON )))))
> *


 time to pay up chile support den puto :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 10:49 AM~11848963
> *time to pay up chile support den puto :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hijo de'la chingada :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 13 2008, 08:15 AM~11848249
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: we made it interesting in here!
> 
> dem some ugly shoes. :uh:
> *


 :uh: ..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 08:35 AM~11847882
> *BEFORE:
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of them mounted on the car???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 08:27 AM~11848344
> *i will be rolling hopefully with new front suspension :0  :0
> *


my car in the shop already....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 11:47 AM~11848946
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 13 2008, 12:08 PM~11849111
> *Any pics of them mounted on the car???
> *


HAVEN'T PUT THEM ON THERE YET, MABYE NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 12:16 PM~11849154
> *HAVEN'T PUT THEM ON THERE YET, MABYE NEXT WEEK.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 13 2008, 11:04 AM~11848581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 10:44 AM~11848916
> *Weekend was great kicked it with the fam on Saturday and Sunday we had a car show .... and to point out last year it was snowing around this time and yesterdays weather was in the 80's wich is rare up here so it was a good weekend  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! You're so silly. Snow? Oh no we don't have any of that. Glad too. I wouldn't be able to handle all that. It'd be way too cold for me. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 11:15 AM~11848675
> *Hey you....how you been? How was the weekend?  :cheesy:
> *


o' smooth talkin,caring, friendly ass *****. wasting your time being nice anyway,that'll never work. wanna get her out of her chonies (not that she wears any) gonna have to roughneck her. she likes that.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 11:21 AM~11848724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:52 PM~11849392
> *o' smooth talkin,caring, friendly ass *****.          wasting your time being nice anyway,that'll never work.  wanna get her out of her chonies (not that she wears any) gonna have to roughneck her.  she likes that.
> *


oh another smooth talker? must be nice.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 11:52 AM~11849392
> *o' smooth talkin,caring, friendly ass *****.          wasting your time being nice anyway,that'll never work.  wanna get her out of her chonies (not that she wears any) gonna have to roughneck her.  she likes that.
> *


Everything he told you is a lie. :ugh: Lol!

Shut up fool! :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 11:52 AM~11849392
> *o' smooth talkin,caring, friendly ass *****.          wasting your time being nice anyway,that'll never work.  wanna get her out of her chonies (not that she wears any) gonna have to roughneck her.  she likes that.
> *


_Thanx for the advice carnal lol_


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:00 PM~11849442
> *Everything he told you is a lie. :ugh: Lol!
> 
> Shut up fool! :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: yeah aight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:01 PM~11849446
> *Thanx for the advice carnal lol
> *


no prob homie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 13 2008, 11:54 AM~11849406
> *oh another smooth talker? must be nice.
> *


Another?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 12:01 PM~11849446
> *Thanx for the advice carnal lol
> *


Hahaha! Don't listen to Danny. :nono:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:04 PM~11849469
> *Another?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:07 PM~11849484
> *Hahaha! Don't listen to Danny. :nono:
> *


wtf i tell you bout using my government name?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 12:07 PM~11849484
> *Hahaha! Don't listen to Danny. :nono:
> *


Well you not wearing panties was old news .... 
I know you don't wear any  
Just on occasions the special black ones we've talked about lol 


But the rouch her up talk he got me there...... must of tried something diffrent with him :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:16 PM~11849527
> *Well you not wearing panties was old news ....
> I know you don't wear any
> Just on occasions the special black ones we've talked about lol
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 12:19 PM~11849544
> *:cheesy:
> *


Que dises puto TEJANO what you up to carnal?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:01 PM~11849451
> *:uh:  yeah aight
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:19 PM~11849553
> *Que dises puto TEJANO what you up to carnal?
> *


 :0 Chillin  Wuts Going ON Loc


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Is Dis True Hny Brn Eyz??


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 12:20 PM~11849562
> *:0 Chillin  Wuts Going ON Loc
> *


Aqui nomas homie.....winters coming soooon  
and we just had are last car show of the year yesterday....so show seasons over and now the snowmobiles and 4 wheelers come out or gettin ready to :yes:

Hows life up that way?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 12:22 PM~11849568
> *Is Dis True Hny Brn Eyz??
> *


HNYS a freak :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 01:22 PM~11849568
> *Is Dis True Hny Brn Eyz??
> *


should see her carpet picture.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:24 PM~11849581
> *should see her carpet picture.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:23 PM~11849570
> *Aqui nomas homie.....winters coming soooon
> and we just had are last car show of the year yesterday....so show seasons over and now the snowmobiles and 4 wheelers come out or gettin ready to :yes:
> 
> ...


Just Chillin Nice Weather Lately.. Shorty's H.. From H-Town Come Up N Showed Some Love Yesterday w/ A Car Show...... No Snowmoblies For Us Just Iceskates...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:10 PM~11849503
> *wtf i tell you bout using my government name?
> 
> 
> ...


wth ever Danny!!! :tongue:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:24 PM~11849581
> *should see her carpet picture.
> *


PM It To Me


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:24 PM~11849577
> *HNYS  a freak :cheesy:
> *


Naw I Dont Think She IS...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 12:16 PM~11849527
> *Well you not wearing panties was old news ....
> I know you don't wear any
> Just on occasions the special black ones we've talked about lol
> ...


tried something different with DANNY.....LMMFAO!!!! nah i aint his type. :tears:


:roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 12:26 PM~11849590
> *Just Chillin Nice Weather Lately.. Shorty's H.. From H-Town Come Up N Showed Some Love Yesterday w/ A Car Show...... No Snowmoblies For Us Just Iceskates...
> *


Out here the temps hit below zero carnal.... so out here we gettin' suited and booted for winter.....

ICE SKATES :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 13 2008, 12:07 PM~11849487
> *
> *


 :0 LOL!


you silly too! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 13 2008, 12:19 PM~11849544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's all not true! imma good girl.... :angel:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 12:28 PM~11849598
> *Naw I Dont Think She IS...
> *


You have no idea :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:29 PM~11849600
> *tried something different with DANNY.....LMMFAO!!!! nah i aint his type. :tears:
> :roflmao:
> *


cause you were fraud. u never were a real chola. soon as it wasn't the thing anymore.. you grew your eyebrows back,stop buying aquanet, and stop wearing the lipstick.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 12:24 PM~11849577
> *HNYS  a freak :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

callate gotti!!! you gonna have these people that dont know me thinkin bad. :angel:

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:30 PM~11849610
> *it's all not true! imma good girl....  :angel:
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 12:29 PM~11849600
> *tried something different with DANNY.....LMMFAO!!!! nah  i aint his type. :tears:
> :roflmao:
> *


_For real? :thumbsdown:_


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:24 PM~11849581
> *should see her carpet picture.
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:31 PM~11849612
> *You have no idea :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 12:28 PM~11849598
> *Naw I Dont Think She IS...
> *


youre right.  :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 12:31 PM~11849612
> *You have no idea :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 13 2008, 01:30 PM~11849610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ok drunken police chase down i-10 actin azz.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:32 PM~11849619
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> callate gotti!!! you gonna have these people that dont know me thinkin bad. :angel:
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:31 PM~11849613
> *cause you were fraud.  u never were a real chola.    soon as it wasn't the thing anymore.. you grew your eyebrows back,stop buying aquanet, and stop wearing the lipstick.
> *


we'll never know what coulda been... :tears: 

:ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 12:32 PM~11849619
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> callate gotti!!! you gonna have these people that dont know me thinkin bad. :angel:
> ...


_I'll keep your <s>nude</s> pics and our hot conversations to myself then_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:34 PM~11849637
> *:uh:  ok drunken police chase down i-10  actin azz.
> *


Daaaamn!!! :0 Str. Gangta Boo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:34 PM~11849637
> *:uh:  ok drunken police chase down i-10  actin azz.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:no:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 12:35 PM~11849644
> *we'll never know what coulda been...  :tears:
> 
> :ugh:
> ...


Might be better off with all do respect of course :thumbsdown: lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:35 PM~11849644
> *we'll never know what coulda been...  :tears:
> *


nope.. never will know


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 12:35 PM~11849645
> *I'll keep your <s>nude</s> pics and our hot conversations to myself then
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 12:35 PM~11849648
> *Daaaamn!!! :0  Str. Gangta Boo
> *


its all a slight misunderstanding. thats it. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 01:35 PM~11849648
> *Daaaamn!!! :0  Str. Gangta Boo
> *


she had police doing 115mph just to catch up , then they pulled her over and she just said "what *****?" and still they let her go.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 12:36 PM~11849654
> *Might be better off with all do respect of course :thumbsdown: lol
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:36 PM~11849655
> *nope..    never will know
> *


we still cool tho.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:37 PM~11849663
> *she had police doing 115mph just to catch up , then they pulled her over and she just said "what *****?"  and still they let her go.
> *


LMMFAO!!!! OK NOW YOU JUST WENT WAY THE HELL OFF!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:36 PM~11849654
> *Might be better off with all do respect of course :thumbsdown: lol
> *


fk all that.. i treat brawds way ike(R.I.P.) did.. "eat the cake anna mae!!" i know no other way.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:39 PM~11849675
> *LMMFAO!!!! OK NOW YOU JUST WENT WAY THE HELL OFF!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit, i aint know a galant could pull off 115, must be riced up or something.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:37 PM~11849663
> *she had police doing 115mph just to catch up , then they pulled her over and she just said "what *****?"  and still they let her go.
> *


Was She In Her 4 door 64 On Tru's...Hittin Three Wheel Going 115 MpH ??? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 01:41 PM~11849682
> *Was She In Her 4 door 64 On Tru's...Hittin Three Wheel Going 115 MpH ??? :0
> *


naw, her souped up galant on swangaz


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:44 PM~11849698
> *naw, her souped up galant  on swangaz
> *












OR This One


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:28 PM~11849240
> *:roflmao:
> *


AND HOW LONG HAVE YOUR Z'S THAT YOU SAY THAT YOU HAVE BEEN SLEEPING UNDER NANA'S BED B4 YOU GET TO PUT THEM ON YOUR RIDE... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:37 PM~11849663
> *she had police doing 115mph just to catch up , then they pulled her over and she just said "what *****?"  and still they let her go.
> *


 ..... *Cop walked up and hny busted out here assets and he said by now*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 13 2008, 01:47 PM~11849717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


z's aint even here and moment..nor is my 68. made power moves last week. you'll find out..when you find out.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:39 PM~11849677
> *fk all that.. i treat brawds way ike(R.I.P.) did..  "eat the cake anna mae!!"  i know no other way.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:51 PM~11849745
> * .....  Cop walked up and hny busted out here assets and he said by now
> 
> 
> ...


musta been what did it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

a female, doing 115 on the 10, giving police the middle finger.. mayne.. i'm getting woody just thinkin about that.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:51 PM~11849745
> * .....  Cop walked up and hny busted out here assets and he said by now
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord Oh Mighty Hny Brn Eyz Dat PoPo Just Wanted To Say Hi :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 01:55 PM~11849780
> *Good Lord Oh Mighty Hny Brn Eyz Dat PoPo Just Wanted To Say Hi :0
> *


oh. it was a female popo too :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:56 PM~11849785
> *oh. it was a female popo too    :0
> *


so hrny go's both ways????? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 13 2008, 01:57 PM~11849796
> *so hrny go's both ways????? :0
> *


i aint say all that. just sayin police "lady" let her go.. and i wonder why. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:58 PM~11849803
> *i aint say all that.  just sayin police "lady" let her go..  and i wonder why.  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:51 PM~11849754
> *z's aint even here and moment..nor is my 68.    made power moves last week.    you'll find out..when you find out.
> *


I UNDERSTAND YOU ARE A BIT SLOW AT MOVING AROUND, BUT LIVING WITH NANA YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN MAKING POWER MOVES DON'T YOU THINK.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 02:01 PM~11849821
> *I UNDERSTAND YOU ARE A BIT SLOW AT MOVING AROUND, BUT LIVING WITH NANA YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN MAKING POWER MOVES DON'T YOU THINK.......
> *


im making bigger moves then just putting new chips on some used roadsters


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:40 PM~11849679
> *shit, i aint know a galant could pull off 115,  must be riced up or something.
> *


Lmao! Had good times in that galant. Rip.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 12:47 PM~11849717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Oct 13 2008, 10:09 AM~11849121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get it running first you got to walk before you run son. i dont want to get out and help you push . i will be chilling in the bucket with ac or maybe heater since winter is comming up. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 12:51 PM~11849745
> * .....  Cop walked up and hny busted out here assets and he said by now
> 
> 
> ...


Those def don't belong to me!! :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 12:55 PM~11849780
> *Good Lord Oh Mighty Hny Brn Eyz Dat PoPo Just Wanted To Say Hi :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 12:42 PM~11850058
> *Those def don't belong to me!! :nono:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:56 PM~11849785
> *oh. it was a female popo too    :0
> *


Oh yea huh? Man you got a good fkin memory!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:42 PM~11850058
> *Those def don't belong to me!! :nono:
> *


they look big in the pics :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 13 2008, 12:57 PM~11849796
> *so hrny go's both ways????? :0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 13 2008, 01:52 PM~11850100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

What's up ssiiccsstt. :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

/cops.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:08 PM~11850193
> *:roflmao:
> 
> What's up ssiiccsstt. :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: HAHA NOT MUCH U??? I THOUGHT I RECOGNIZED THEM HOOTERS FROM SOMEWHERES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 13 2008, 02:25 PM~11849960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 02:04 PM~11849835
> *im making bigger moves then just putting new chips on some used roadsters
> *


I GUESS THAT MAKES TWO OF US......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 02:25 PM~11849960
> *Lmao! Had good times in that galant. Rip.
> *












:dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 11:51 AM~11849745
> * .....  Cop walked up and hny busted out here assets and he said by now
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:59 PM~11850144
> *they look big in the pics :dunno:
> *


Yea that's it. :around: Lol!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Oct 13 2008, 03:30 PM~11850341
> *:biggrin:
> *


X2 1/2 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 13 2008, 02:19 PM~11850261
> *:biggrin: HAHA NOT MUCH U??? I THOUGHT I RECOGNIZED THEM HOOTERS FROM SOMEWHERES
> *


Aren't they from your girlie magazines! Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 03:36 PM~11850381
> *Aren't they from your girlie magazines! Lol!
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 02:20 PM~11850265
> * oh yeah?  you finally score that yukon?
> 
> like lil wayne..alreadys remembe lady cop stories.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 13 2008, 03:20 PM~11850269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah.. good luck with those power moves you making.. gonna need it. lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 02:24 PM~11850303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell is that!?! :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lt1 gets me in nothing but trouble. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 03:45 PM~11850442
> *:biggrin:
> *


Bawlin!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 03:49 PM~11850460
> *Who the hell is that!?! :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 03:47 PM~11850449
> *oh yeah..  good luck with those power moves you making..  gonna need it.  lol
> *


GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT I CAN MAKE MOVES MYSELF INSTEAD OF PAYING SOMEONE ELSE TO DO IT UNLIKE YOURSELF... SO GOOD LUCK COUNTS YOU MONEY TO PUT IN ANOTHER MAN HAND...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 03:51 PM~11850477
> *GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT I CAN MAKE MOVES MYSELF INSTEAD OF PAYING SOMEONE ELSE TO DO IT UNLIKE YOURSELF... SO GOOD LUCK COUNTS YOU MONEY TO PUT IN ANOTHER MAN HAND...
> *


you aint ever gonna do anything with that pile of rust.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 03:49 PM~11850460
> *Who the hell is that!?! :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


Hny Brn Eyz Havin Fun In The Galant...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:20 PM~11850265
> * oh its running.  took em about 5 minutes to get it running like champ. shame you didnt wanna come make this $.
> 
> *


seen that rusty 68 of yours today on 45 with matching rusted rims :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 03:54 PM~11850500
> *you aint ever gonna do anything with that pile of rust.
> *


YEAH YOU RIGHT..........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 13 2008, 02:50 PM~11850470
> *Bawlin!
> *


Nah not me. If I was I'd have a couple of impalas here and there. I'm just a single mother trying to make it. That's why I'm just a groupie. 

I aint gotta yukon either. :nosad: 

Lol!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 13 2008, 02:50 PM~11850470
> *Bawlin!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 04:07 PM~11850598
> *:uh:
> *


vales verga puto :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 01:36 PM~11850381
> *Aren't they from your girlie magazines! Lol!
> *


 :uh: THOSE ARE THE PICS OF YOU THAT U PM'D A FOOL JUST DAYS AGO...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 02:57 PM~11850526
> *Hny Brn Eyz Havin Fun In The Galant...
> *


Lol! That is not me!!! :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 13 2008, 03:12 PM~11850648
> *:uh: THOSE ARE THE PICS OF YOU THAT U PM'D A FOOL JUST DAYS AGO...
> *


I stole them from the net. I'm not white. Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 03:59 PM~11850534
> *seen that rusty 68 of yours today on 45 with matching rusted rims  :0
> *


word is rims for sale. think i'd get more for the 14" hurcs on there then the rims.  



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 04:16 PM~11850691
> *I stole them from the net. I'm not white. Lol!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 02:19 PM~11850728
> *word    rims for sale.    think i'd get more for the 14" hurcs on there then the rims.
> *


probably so...seen it at some shop :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:22 PM~11850744
> *probably so...seen it at some shop  :cheesy:
> *


figured nosey ****** would start making excuse to go "stop by" but you'll get a pass since you aint one of the haters.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 04:16 PM~11850691
> *I stole them from the net. I'm white. Lol!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:20 PM~11850265
> *
> oh its running.  took em about 5 minutes to get it running like champ. shame you didnt wanna come make this $.
> 
> *


yea you do know that you turn the key foward to start right  nah gordo im a busy man tryingto get to ya folks level cant even do name brand wheels  so i have to park cars and get greasy everyday. just to get sum painted chinas with homemade white walls :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 04:25 PM~11850770
> *yea you do know that you turn the key foward to start right  nah gordo im a busy man tryingto get to ya folks level cant even do name brand wheels   so i have to park cars and get greasy everyday. just to get sum painted chinas with homemade white walls :happysad:
> *


key? wtf my bucket has 3 wires.. spark against the blk then twist on yellow.. come on now!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 02:23 PM~11850749
> *figured nosey ****** would start making excuse to go "stop by"  but you'll get a pass since you aint one of the haters.
> *


naw actually i went to buy something


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:36 PM~11850847
> *naw actually i went to buy something
> *


 :scrutinize: lets see a receipt otherwise you full of shyt


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 02:38 PM~11850862
> *:scrutinize:    lets see a receipt  otherwise you full of shyt
> *


call your boy at the shop... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:42 PM~11850890
> *call your boy at the shop... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 02:43 PM~11850900
> *:uh:
> *


thats the face i made when i seen your rusty hood and rims :uh: :uh: oh and chain steering wheel...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 03:25 PM~11850768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


She too crunk for me. Lol!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:44 PM~11850903
> *thats the face i made when i seen your rusty hood and rims  :uh:  :uh: oh and chain steering wheel...
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:44 PM~11850903
> *thats the face i made when i seen your rusty hood and rims  :uh:  :uh: oh and chain steering wheel...
> *


thats old skoo..dont hate.. and those rims are just "while at the shop rims" so nothing happens to z's.. and, hood,dunno what happen there.. whole thing going into paint after it leave there anyway..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 02:48 PM~11850941
> *thats old skoo..dont hate..  and those rims are just "while at the shop rims" so nothing happens to z's..  and, hood,dunno what happen there..    whole thing going into paint after it leave there anyway..
> *


im jus fuckin with u... i seen cars in worse condition at local car shows :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 02:47 PM~11850934
> *hno:
> *


72 spokes :0 :0 must be nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:49 PM~11850949
> *im jus fuckin with u... i seen cars in worse condition at local car shows  :0
> *


yeah its actually in really good shape. spot on hood and some near lower trunk lip is pretty much only rest on the whole thing. therese actually a bunch of small dings that happen during hurricane ike, have to look close but they there. so figure its time for makeover.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..and dont worry.. your other concerns have already been addressed!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 13 2008, 04:06 PM~11850596
> *Nah not me. If I was I'd have a couple of impalas here and there. I'm just a single mother trying to make it. That's why I'm just a groupie.
> 
> I aint gotta yukon either. :nosad:
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 13 2008, 04:00 PM~11851044
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:50 PM~11850952
> *72 spokes  :0  :0  must be nice
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 04:57 PM~11851016
> *oh..and dont worry..  your other concerns have already been addressed!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FAKE ASS NARDI........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 13 2008, 05:19 PM~11851212
> *NICE FAKE ASS NARDI........
> *


fool you last one around here that got place to comment on anybodys car. your LS even tried to jump off the lift once, tried to commit suicide. :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 05:22 PM~11851228
> *fool you last one around here that got place to comment on anybodys car.    your LS even tried to jump off the lift once, tried to commit suicide.    :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dat ***** said commit suicide.......say it aint so pearl


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:50 PM~11850952
> *72 spokes  :0  :0  must be nice
> *


oh indeed they r.........nothin twirls like a two prong


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 04:01 PM~11850554
> *hno: hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 02:57 PM~11851016
> *oh..and dont worry..  your other concerns have already been addressed!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 pinche gordo making moves let me borrow those nice wheels . i want to see how it feels to roll on bawling wheels like you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 06:43 PM~11851877
> *:0  :0  :0 pinche gordo making moves let me borrow those nice wheels . i want to see how it feels to roll on bawling wheels like you
> *


well let me roll your ride so i can know what it feels to ride with that much $ on my frame.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 04:58 PM~11851988
> *well let me roll your ride so i can know what it feels to ride with that much $ on my frame.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: as longs you dont put any trannys on the hood :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy
:uh: :uh: dont u have sum OT to put >>> :biggrin: q onda loco q hay de bueno ?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 13 2008, 02:54 PM~11850985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 07:18 PM~11852159
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh:  :uh:  dont u have sum OT to put >>> :biggrin: q onda loco q hay de bueno ?
> *


the clear hood?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 11:04 AM~11848581
> *:0  :0 i dare you to race cocoa LS  :0  :0 i got $100 on the bucket :biggrin: oh wait wich one  :dunno:
> *


i wanna race :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, 1Ace


What it dew CARLOS


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Oct 13 2008, 07:48 PM~11852464
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, 1Ace
> What it dew CARLOS
> *


chillin trying to catch up to all this reading. :biggrin: hows the ride coming along


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 13 2008, 06:53 PM~11852511
> *chillin trying to catch up to all this reading. :biggrin: hows the ride coming along
> *



coming along if all goes as planned i should be putting the body on the frame with belly and firewall painted by next weekend.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Oct 13 2008, 07:59 PM~11852565
> *coming along if all goes as planned i should be putting the body on the frame with belly and firewall painted by next weekend.
> *


remember to take pics.i want to see that :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 13 2008, 07:53 PM~11852511
> *chillin trying to catch up to all this reading. :biggrin: hows the ride coming along
> *


yeah some real important stuff you missed :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 08:01 PM~11852594
> *yeah some real important stuff you missed  :ugh:
> *


nothing is more important than people talking about rust :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *RageRacer*, Hny Brn Eyz

:0 hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 04:49 PM~11850949
> *im jus fuckin with u... i seen cars in worse condition at local car shows  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2008, 06:37 PM~11852973
> *:0
> *


u know its true :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

More info comin g soon...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 13 2008, 07:28 PM~11853496
> *More info comin g soon...
> 
> 
> ...


hair and food dont mix...find a new spot :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Oct 13 2008, 09:28 PM~11853496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they keep askin if you got it from one the brothaz huh?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Back from Vegas!! And still not married....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 13 2008, 09:37 PM~11853605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then come buy some bbq


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 05:41 PM~11852386
> *the clear hood?
> *


is not clear anymore puto :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 13 2008, 09:40 PM~11853637
> *Back from Vegas!! And still not married....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 13 2008, 09:43 PM~11853666
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


your pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 09:46 PM~11853711
> *your pretty fly for a white guy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 13 2008, 09:48 PM~11853726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 10:22 AM~11848300
> *sensitive whores these Tejanos can be....but 100%  not my primo  Latin or La sexy hny    shes only got one sensitive spot and it aint her feelings
> *


 :0 :cheesy: id touch it if my vieja let me.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 13 2008, 12:08 PM~11849109
> *:uh: ..
> *


 :uh: :uh: still ugly shoes!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 12:52 PM~11849392
> *o' smooth talkin,caring, friendly ass *****.          wasting your time being nice anyway,that'll never work.  wanna get her out of her chonies (not that she wears any) gonna have to roughneck her.  she likes that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 13 2008, 01:16 PM~11849527
> *Well you not wearing panties was old news ....
> I know you don't wear any
> Just on occasions the special black ones we've talked about lol
> ...


 :uh: edit pendejo!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 01:24 PM~11849581
> *should see her carpet picture.
> *


 :uh: a no entonces i dont wanna see it! i like dem bald like my cabeza! :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 09:37 PM~11853605
> *hair and food dont mix...find a new spot  :uh:
> *


 :uh: BUT IF IT WAZ DEEP FRIED CHICKEN....U WOULD BE FIRST IN LINE....... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 07:18 PM~11852159
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh:  :uh:  dont u have sum OT to put >>> :biggrin: q onda loco q hay de bueno ?
> *


naranjas homie. fuckin light all shut down por el barrio del bingy, so no OT today!!!  ya falta menos para tocar las estellas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 13 2008, 10:00 PM~11853878
> *:uh: BUT IF IT WAZ DEEP FRIED CHICKEN....U WOULD BE FIRST IN LINE....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 13 2008, 08:00 PM~11853878
> *:uh: BUT IF IT WAZ DEEP FRIED CHICKEN....U WOULD BE FIRST IN LINE....... :biggrin:
> *


naw im good :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 13 2008, 10:00 PM~11853878
> *:uh: BUT IF IT WAZ DEEP FRIED CHICKEN....U WOULD BE FIRST IN LINE....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 13 2008, 09:28 PM~11853496
> *More info comin g soon...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2008, 05:22 PM~11851228
> *fool you last one around here that got place to comment on anybodys car.    your LS even tried to jump off the lift once, tried to commit suicide.    :roflmao:
> *


JUST AS YOU CARRY GUN WITH A GUN WITH YOU BECUZ YOU WORRIED HOMELESS GUY GOING TO JACK YOU FOR YOUR HOT WINGS....... :guns:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 13 2008, 08:03 PM~11853926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.............LOOKS LIKE SIC TRYING TO GET SOME BAD...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 13 2008, 06:26 PM~11851745
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dat ***** said commit suicide.......say it aint so pearl
> *


WHAT HOMIE? LS WAS ON BREAK BUT COMING BACK OUT.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 13 2008, 06:29 PM~11851768
> *oh indeed they r.........nothin twirls like a two prong
> *


 :yes: THE 3 PRONG WOULD LOOK NICE ON THEM ALSO......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 07:21 PM~11852186
> *
> 
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 13 2008, 08:01 PM~11853900
> *naranjas homie. fuckin light all shut down por el barrio del bingy, so no OT today!!!  ya falta menos para tocar las estellas.
> *


orale el chocherrios must of been up to somenthing ha? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Oct 13 2008, 08:51 PM~11853775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that kinda carpet pic! :roflmao: I don't do the nudes. :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 13 2008, 09:26 PM~11853480
> *u know its true  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2008, 06:39 AM~11856606
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

no luck on that bucket latin shop said that owner wants to fix it but he dnt come up in a week is a mechanic lean than we can talk buss :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fkn hate rain


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 14 2008, 08:41 AM~11856625
> *no luck on that bucket latin shop said that owner wants to fix it but he dnt come up in a week is a mechanic lean than we can talk buss :biggrin:
> *


let me know man. I'm ready


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2008, 06:46 AM~11856641
> *let me know man.  I'm ready
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Oct 5 2008, 06:03 PM~11785287
> *More
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Buenos dias putos TEJANOS :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 14 2008, 07:30 AM~11856828
> *Buenos dias putos TEJANOS  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: 
GOOD MOORNING SENOR HERE GO YOUR BREAKFAST ON ME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 14 2008, 07:54 AM~11856463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why? cable go out?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 13 2008, 08:03 PM~11853926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 14 2008, 09:34 AM~11856849
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> GOOD MOORNING SENOR HERE  GO YOUR BREAKFAST ON ME
> 
> ...


he from up norf.. they eat bratwurst and saurkraut.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 07:40 AM~11856892
> *have no idea how thats related to what i said.  fool put the pipe down.
> *











:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 14 2008, 08:34 AM~11856849
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> GOOD MOORNING SENOR HERE  GO YOUR BREAKFAST ON ME
> 
> ...


:barf: estas guey


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2008, 07:46 AM~11856641
> *let me know man.  I'm ready
> *


no you are not


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 14 2008, 08:18 AM~11856533
> *:0. :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> Not that kinda carpet pic! :roflmao:  I don't do the nudes. :nono:
> *


 :cheesy: 

 fuck! you can always start too! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

$5 DOLLAR PLATE'S,1 DOLLAR DRINK'S......HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE'S SUPPORT!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 11:47 AM~11857754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 14 2008, 10:35 AM~11857247
> *no you are not
> *


*HATER IN THE HOUSE! HATER IN THE HOUSE!!*






















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

get that trailer ready, will need to strip a regal nekkid!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 11:48 AM~11857761
> *:thumbsup:
> *





uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2008, 11:56 AM~11857850
> *HATER IN THE HOUSE!  HATER IN THE HOUSE!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 09:47 AM~11857754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 12:04 PM~11857931
> *:uh:
> *












WE GOT A HATER OVER HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 09:47 AM~11857754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill drop a $5..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11858013
> *ill drop a $5..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11858013
> *ill drop a $5..
> *


bawlin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 10:11 AM~11857971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea im hating on barbeque and haircuts :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 12:42 PM~11858229
> *yea im hating on barbeque and haircuts  :uh:
> *


You shouldn't because you need one of each.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 12:42 PM~11858229
> *yea im hating on barbeque and haircuts  :uh:
> *


what da fk u got against bbq *****?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Oct 14 2008, 10:53 AM~11858340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: its for fat people..so nothing ***** :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 14 2008, 09:30 AM~11856828
> *Buenos dias putos TEJANOS  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 14 2008, 12:59 PM~11858397
> *x2 :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 01:01 PM~11858423
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


*C

H

I

N

G

A

S


A


T

U


M

A

D

R

E*


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 14 2008, 01:03 PM~11858440
> *C
> 
> H
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 12:57 PM~11858376
> *thats racist coming from somebody whos not voting for Obama  :biggrin:
> :uh: its for fat people..so nothing *****  :biggrin:
> *


fk obama.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 01:04 PM~11858445
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy: WANNA FUCK?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 14 2008, 01:04 PM~11858454
> *:cheesy: WANNA FUCK?
> *


bend over puta :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 01:05 PM~11858458
> *bend me over puta :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: i was just playing!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 11:04 AM~11858446
> *fk obama.
> *


well say it for 4 more years hes gonna be the next president... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 14 2008, 01:06 PM~11858467
> *:cheesy: i was just playing!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 01:06 PM~11858471
> *:cheesy:
> *


ahora si vete mucho a la verga! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 14 2008, 01:08 PM~11858490
> *ahora si vete mucho a la verga! :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 01:06 PM~11858470
> *well say it for 4 more years hes gonna be the next president... :0
> *


if he makes it the 4 years. :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Putos Tejanos we found your retard in Northern Illinois and we dropped him back off..... keep an eye out for poor Texas_Bowties*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 11:10 AM~11858516
> *if he makes it the 4 years.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 14 2008, 01:10 PM~11858520
> *Putos Tejanos we found your retard in Northern Illinois and we dropped him back off..... keep an eye out for poor Texas_Bowties
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 01:08 PM~11858495
> *:angry:
> *


_*QVO HIJO DE TU PUTA MADRE!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 01:06 PM~11858470
> *well say it for 4 more years hes gonna be the next president... :0
> *


some crazy white folk will be out hunting on the white house steps. we'll end up with the vice prez as prez.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 12:42 PM~11858229
> *yea im hating on barbeque and haircuts  :uh:
> *


Hair long gone, but could eat some bbq. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 14 2008, 11:23 AM~11858644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: mexican guy in my neighborhood got a clean 84 regal all og all complete with 80k on the engine... interested?? if so ill buy and sell it to u with sentimental value :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 01:33 PM~11858758
> *i dont doubt it...
> :yes: mexican guy in my neighborhood got a clean 84 regal all og all complete with 80k on the engine... interested?? if so ill buy and sell it to u with sentimental value  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wife complaining about my current collection. got to trim it up. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2008, 11:36 AM~11858786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> wife complaining about my current collection.  got to trim it up.  :biggrin:
> *


:0  i asked him to buy it and he said something about no bueno for la raza and then i asked if he knew dj latin and he said something like orale whey :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 01:37 PM~11858800
> *:0   i asked him to buy it and he said something about no bueno for la raza and then i asked if he knew dj latin and he said something like orale whey  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 09:47 AM~11857754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 14 2008, 01:18 PM~11858596
> *QVO HIJO DE TU PUTA MADRE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

SHIT TOPIC!!
:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2008, 02:13 PM~11859136
> *SHIT TOPIC!!
> :uh:
> *


been since day one.  

Make a new topic to start off fresh.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2008, 12:31 PM~11859295
> *been since day one.
> 
> Make a new topic to start off fresh.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: LA CAGADA TOPIC :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 14 2008, 02:36 PM~11859350
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: LA CAGADA TOPIC :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2008, 12:37 PM~11859360
> *:nono:
> *


where did the A TODA PAISA TOPIC go?? :dunno: :dunno: you my friend have gave birth to sum of the coolest topics on the LIL industry.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 14 2008, 03:04 PM~11859652
> *where did the A TODA PAISA TOPIC go?? :dunno:  :dunno: you my friend have gave birth to sum of the coolest topics on the LIL industry.
> *


mamaselo! :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2008, 01:04 PM~11859658
> *mamaselo!  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 14 2008, 03:19 PM~11859784
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 04:11 PM~11860332
> *
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 02:19 PM~11860416
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


right back at u bullshitter :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 04:25 PM~11860457
> *right back at u bullshitter  :uh:
> *


HOW AM I BULLSHIT'N' FOOL!!!!I WILL BE AT DA SHOP IF YOU WANT THE CAR COME GET IT THE TITLE IS THERE AT DA SHOP........REAL TALK!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 02:26 PM~11860473
> *HOW AM I BULLSHIT'N' FOOL!!!!I WILL BE AT DA SHOP IF YOU WANT THE CAR COME GET IT THE TITLE IS THERE AT DA SHOP........REAL TALK!!
> *


too late got another one yesterday...i aint got time to wait on your flakin ass...mr. meet me at the shop and never show up ass ***** :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Gorilla Zoe - Hood Figga (XMIX)

http://www.zshare.net/download/20550457bfbc93dd/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fyi.. 


nosey mother fk'rs.. that wanna play like they need to stop by the shop my car is at for this or that reason.. aint gotta lie.. just say you wanna be nosey and go look.. ya'll ****** aint foolin nobody.  


ya'll know who ya'll are.. i aint gonna say your names.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 04:45 PM~11860664
> *fyi..
> nosey mother fk'rs.. that wanna play like they need to stop by the shop my car is at for this or that reason..  aint gonna lie.. just say you wanna be nosey and go look..    ya'll ****** aint foolin nobody.
> ya'll know who ya'll are.. i aint gonna say your names.
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 11:06 AM~11858470
> *well say it for 4 more years hes gonna be the next president... :0
> *


thatz watz up...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 02:45 PM~11860664
> *fyi..
> nosey mother fk'rs.. that wanna play like they need to stop by the shop my car is at for this or that reason..  aint gonna lie.. just say you wanna be nosey and go look..    ya'll ****** aint foolin nobody.
> ya'll know who ya'll are.. i aint gonna say your names.
> *


where your car at and what are you doing to it??? ..AND YES I NOSEY!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up TITO..how the meeting go??


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: elspock84, tito_ls

:uh: :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 04:27 PM~11860481
> *too late got another one yesterday...i aint got time to wait on your flakin ass...mr. meet me at the shop and never show up ass *****  :uh:
> *



POST PIC'S OR IT AINT TRUE!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 04:45 PM~11860664
> *fyi..
> nosey mother fk'rs.. that wanna play like they need to stop by the shop my car is at for this or that reason..  aint gonna lie.. just say you wanna be nosey and go look..    ya'll ****** aint foolin nobody.
> ya'll know who ya'll are.. i aint gonna say your names.
> *


I'LL GO BY AND CHECK IT OUT....... uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 05:14 PM~11860956
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: elspock84, tito_ls
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 14 2008, 05:48 PM~11861364
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 14 2008, 07:57 AM~11856470
> *:yes: THE 3 PRONG WOULD LOOK NICE ON THEM ALSO......
> *


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 03:16 PM~11860981
> *POST PIC'S OR IT AINT TRUE!!!!
> *


nope dont need to...get your child support taken care of...thats all u need to woory about..fuckin flake :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

in progress....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 04:35 PM~11861819
> *in progress....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 03:09 PM~11860902
> *thatz watz up...
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 04:35 PM~11861819
> *in progress....
> 
> 
> ...


i recognize that shop


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 02:45 PM~11860664
> *fyi..
> nosey mother fk'rs.. that wanna play like they need to stop by the shop my car is at for this or that reason..  aint gonna lie.. just say you wanna be nosey and go look..    ya'll ****** aint foolin nobody.
> ya'll know who ya'll are.. i aint gonna say your names.
> *


good bcuz that would be snitching..so keep your mouth shut or be labeled a snitch :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

any body got two prong spinners i need sum . holla


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 14 2008, 04:50 PM~11861978
> *any body got two prong spinners i need sum . holla
> *


deeeeezzzzz nuuuttttzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 14 2008, 04:47 PM~11861945
> *i recognize that shop
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 04:40 PM~11861888
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 04:52 PM~11861999
> *
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

That Goofy, Watup?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 14 2008, 05:04 PM~11860852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your car makes it there.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 02:45 PM~11860664
> *fyi..
> nosey mother fk'rs.. that wanna play like they need to stop by the shop my car is at for this or that reason..  aint gonna lie.. just say you wanna be nosey and go look..    ya'll ****** aint foolin nobody.
> ya'll know who ya'll are.. i aint gonna say your names.
> *


ballin!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 02:27 PM~11860481
> *too late got another one yesterday...i aint got time to wait on your flakin ass...mr. meet me at the shop and never show up ass *****  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 14 2008, 05:01 PM~11862075
> *That Goofy, Watup?
> *


wut up my brother..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 14 2008, 07:24 PM~11862307
> *ballin!!!!!!
> *


naw.. i had to save up for awhile.. even had to cut back.. i took text messaging off my celly, that help a bit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 05:45 PM~11862499
> *naw.. i had to save up for awhile.. even had to cut back..  i  took text messaging off my celly, that help a bit.
> *


mayne!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2008, 08:09 PM~11862787
> *mayne!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 06:45 PM~11862499
> *naw.. i had to save up for awhile.. even had to cut back..  i  took text messaging off my celly, that help a bit.
> *


Explains


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 14 2008, 08:18 PM~11862917
> *Explains
> *


 :rant:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 14 2008, 08:18 PM~11862917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah.. check your gurl.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 06:32 PM~11861786
> *nope dont need to...get your child support taken care of...thats all u need to woory about..fuckin flake  :uh:
> *


 i know you aint talkin shit...bish this is layitlow mutherfucker's on this site got real car's.....shouldn't you be on an L.A topic or something why you in the Houston topic
you cant roll with them????fuckin flake....you aint had a car ever since i known you
so like i said "pick's or it didn't hapopen.......suxa!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 08:43 PM~11863222
> *i know you aint talkin shit...bish this is layitlow mutherfucker's on this site got real car's.....shouldn't you be on an L.A topic or something why you in the Houston topic
> you cant roll with them????fuckin flake....you aint had a car ever since i known you
> so like i said "pick's or it didn't hapopen.......suxa!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 
2nites show fixin to start..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 07:45 PM~11862499
> *naw.. i had to save up for awhile.. even had to cut back..  i  took text messaging off my celly, that help a bit.
> *


mayn, gotta do wat you got do!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 14 2008, 07:29 PM~11863045
> *:rant:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 14 2008, 08:49 PM~11863285
> *Lol!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11863222
> *i know you aint talkin shit...bish this is layitlow mutherfucker's on this site got real car's.....shouldn't you be on an L.A topic or something why you in the Houston topic
> you cant roll with them????fuckin flake....you aint had a car ever since i known you
> so like i said "pick's or it didn't hapopen.......suxa!!!!! :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut it do Wood..60 got home quick on sunday??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 06:35 PM~11861819
> *in progress....
> 
> 
> ...


not wasting any time


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 14 2008, 07:36 PM~11863854
> *not wasting any time
> *


no sir..  Hey b the clips i need is for this trim on passenger side door window


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 06:15 PM~11862866
> *
> *


seen ur lowlow at markkustom


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Oct 14 2008, 07:39 PM~11863891
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 09:44 PM~11863974
> *seen ur lowlow at markkustom
> *


:uh: you and everybody else


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 07:44 PM~11863974
> *seen ur lowlow at markkustom
> *


  Mark does some clean ass work..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 07:47 PM~11864020
> *:uh:
> *


spilled all those beans!!!!!!!!!!!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 09:48 PM~11864034
> *spilled all those beans!!!!!!!!!!!!!... :biggrin:
> *


didnt have to.. word was already out.. chismosos all over town been stopping by already to be nosey and see whats in the works. but some are cool.. like boiler..he aint one of the haters that have stopped by.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 09:42 PM~11863936
> *no sir..   Hey b the clips i need is for this  trim on passenger side  door window
> 
> 
> ...


I should have the clips for that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 14 2008, 05:25 PM~11862330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this muthafucka here... i had a piece of shit cutty that i got from u but u flaked on the title so i sold it back to u.... anyway i aint gon go back and forth with u.. you already know what the bizzness is... since i known u you had two junk riders so dont go there..ok i dont have a car in houston..ok u got me..but u been riding junk since i met u .... i guess u ballin with your caddy with stock paint and leaf job..oh not to mention the key marks on the sides ...and the monte..hahahah not even gonna speak on that..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11864056
> *
> this muthafucka here... i had a piece of shit cutty that i got from u but u flaked on the title so i sold it back to u.... anyway i aint gon go back and forth with u.. you already know what the bizzness is... since i known u you had two junk riders so dont go there..ok i dont have a car in houston..ok u got me..but u been riding junk since i met u .... i guess u ballin with your caddy with stock paint and leaf job..oh not to mention the key marks on the sides ...and the monte..hahahah not even gonna speak on that..*


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 14 2008, 07:52 PM~11864087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 07:50 PM~11864056
> *
> this muthafucka here... i had a piece of shit cutty that i got from u but u flaked on the title so i sold it back to u.... anyway i aint gon go back and forth with u.. you already know what the bizzness is... since i known u you had two junk riders so dont go there..ok i dont have a car in houston..ok u got me..but u been riding junk since i met u .... i guess u ballin with your caddy with stock paint and leaf job..oh not to mention the key marks on the sides ...and the monte..hahahah not even gonna speak on that..
> *


damn RARA


















:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 14 2008, 07:49 PM~11864047
> *I should have the clips for that
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 07:49 PM~11864046
> *didnt have to..    word was already out.. chismosos all over town been stopping by already to be nosey and see whats in the works.  but some are cool..  like boiler..he aint one of the haters that have stopped by.
> *


so will i be a hater if i roll by marcos shop to check it out??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 07:49 PM~11864046
> *didnt have to..    word was already out.. chismosos all over town been stopping by already to be nosey and see whats in the works.  but some are cool..  like boiler..he aint one of the haters that have stopped by.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 09:59 PM~11864185
> *so will i be a hater if i roll by marcos shop to check it out??
> *


naw, its all good.. help yourself.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 06:35 PM~11861819
> *in progress....
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its at PISTOLEROS SHOP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2008, 08:07 PM~11864285
> *looks like its at PISTOLEROS SHOP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


INDEED...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 08:03 PM~11864234
> *naw, its all good.. help yourself.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11864056
> *
> this muthafucka here... i had a piece of shit cutty that i got from u but u flaked on the title so i sold it back to u.... anyway i aint gon go back and forth with u.. you already know what the bizzness is... since i known u you had two junk riders so dont go there..ok i dont have a car in houston..ok u got me..but u been riding junk since i met u .... i guess u ballin with your caddy with stock paint and leaf job..oh not to mention the key marks on the sides ...and the monte..hahahah not even gonna speak on that..
> *


junk ride's oh ok...i'll let you tell it!!!but as for the monte who did everyone always see you riding bitch in my MONTE and as for my lac fuck a key mark check it out @ magnificos it will be there....lets see if your ride will be..and if it is pull that mutherfucker up if not just buy a ticket and enjoy the show like all the rest of the spectators or better yet you still have that camera just catch it on your dvd homie.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 01:06 PM~11858470
> *well say it for 4 more years hes gonna be the next president... :0
> *


EL PRESIDENTE WILL BE AT LOS MAGNIFICOS THIS YEAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11864303
> *INDEED...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 07:47 PM~11864026
> *  Mark does some clean ass work..
> *


yes he does


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2008, 08:14 PM~11864382
> *:biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT TO CRUISE ALL UP AND DOWN HTOWN WHEN MY RIDE IS READY..BUILDING A STREET CAR THIS TIME..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 08:12 PM~11864348
> *junk ride's oh ok...i'll let you tell it!!!but as for the monte who did everyone always see you riding bitch in my MONTE and as for my lac fuck a key mark check it out @ magnificos it will be there....lets see if your ride will be..and if it is pull that mutherfucker up if not just buy a ticket and enjoy the show like all the rest of the spectators or better yet you still have that camera just catch it on your dvd homie.......
> *


ok...keep it real i rolled with u to hit your switch bcuz u couldnt..and ***** u called me to see if i wanted to roll...but i guess u got that..and magnificos ill be there.. and hopefully u will be to..if your baby mommas let you go, we know how that can get sometimes..lol..as for a spectator ill be that and u will to bcuz u will never win anything at any show...not on any showroom floor or any hop pit...so u will be watching too...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Oct 14 2008, 08:13 PM~11864366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: ONLY IN H TOWN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 08:19 PM~11864440
> *:roflmao: ONLY IN H TOWN
> *


 :biggrin: yea i guess imma hater now for tellin the truth...i havent lied yet..cant say that for anybody else


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 07:36 PM~11863139
> *yeah      i aint text nobody in months. esp no drunken text messages talkin about  come over and bring wings..        :angel:
> yeah.. check your gurl.
> *


:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WHAT WILL HAPPEN WITH MOST WANTED????? WILL IT MAKE IT TOO MAGNIFICOS? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Oct 14 2008, 10:12 PM~11864348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 08:20 PM~11864452
> *:biggrin: yea i guess imma hater now for tellin the truth...i havent lied yet..cant say that for anybody else
> *


  , ONE DAY WE ALL LOWRIDERS GONNA HAVE TO ROLL TOGETHER,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 08:23 PM~11864490
> * , ONE DAY WE ALL LOWRIDERS GONNA HAVE TO ROLL TOGETHER,
> *


rara knows whats up he know he flaked out and thats why all this shit is even being discussed...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 10:16 PM~11864408
> *CANT WAIT TO CRUISE ALL UP AND DOWN HTOWN WHEN MY RIDE IS READY..BUILDING A STREET CAR THIS TIME..
> *


IM READY, LETS ROLL!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 10:23 PM~11864490
> * , ONE DAY WE ALL LOWRIDERS GONNA HAVE TO ROLL TOGETHER,
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 10:23 PM~11864490
> * , ONE DAY WE ALL LOWRIDERS GONNA HAVE TO ROLL TOGETHER,
> *


AMEN.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 07:58 PM~11863419
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 10:17 PM~11864425
> *ok...keep it real i rolled with u to hit your switch bcuz u couldnt..and ***** u called me to see if i wanted to roll...but i guess u got that..and magnificos ill be there.. and hopefully u will be to..if your baby mommas let you go, we know how that can get sometimes..lol..as for a spectator ill be that and u will to bcuz u will never win anything at any show...not on any showroom floor or any hop pit...so u will be watching too...
> *


THATS COOL!!!IF I WAS YOU I WOULD HATE ON ME 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 08:26 PM~11864529
> *THATS COOL!!!IF I WAS YOU I WOULD HATE ON ME 2!!!!!!!!
> *


for what?? u aint got shit...u said it yourself...i gotta pay too much child support..i know its probably hard to stay ahead when u broke...but ok...when u catch up to me then u can holla...and i aint talkin lowriders


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 08:25 PM~11864518
> *:uh:
> *


NAH, NOT THAT WAY :twak: :biggrin: , JUST THAT ALL THIS TRUCKS AND DONKS ARE CONTAMINATING HOUSTON :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 14 2008, 10:26 PM~11864523
> *:wave:
> *


herd your car is in the shop as well and supose to shut all these haterz up!!!! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2008, 08:25 PM~11864510
> *IM READY, LETS ROLL!!
> *


CALMAO, LOCO, :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up boiler


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11864565
> *NAH, NOT THAT WAY :twak:  :biggrin: , JUST THAT ALL THIS TRUCKS AND DONKS ARE CONTAMINATING HOUSTON :angry:
> *


wasn't it your homies that showed up in the trucks at mambos? and that cutty on 24's at mcgregor park? :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2008, 08:31 PM~11864591
> *what up boiler
> *


sup homie, when u taking that rag out


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 08:35 PM~11864648
> *wasn't it your homies that showed up in the trucks at mambos?  and that cutty on 24's  at mcgregor park?  :scrutinize:
> *


NO MEMBER :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 10:37 PM~11864689
> *NO MEMBER :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 08:38 PM~11864709
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11864572
> *herd your car is in the shop as well and supose to shut all these haterz up!!!! :0
> *


Shhh! Suppose to be top secret.  

Lol! :nono:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 10:38 PM~11864715
> *
> *


sup homie, pm me pics of tha ride


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 14 2008, 10:38 PM~11864719
> *Shhh! Suppose to be top secret.
> 
> Lol! :nono:
> *


oppzzz!!!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 10:25 PM~11864509
> *rara knows whats up he know he flaked out and thats why all this shit is even being discussed...
> *


FLAKED OUT!!!YOU TRIPPIN.....YOU THE ONE TRYING TO BUY MY SHIT SO IF ITS JUNK WHY YOU WANT IT THEN????AND HOMIE I BUILT MY MONTE IN 30 DAY FROM DA FRAME OFF AND YOU BEEN HERE HOW LONG AND AINT SEEN DRIVE A LOW LOW YET I CANT TALK SHIT AND SAY I HAVE ALOT OF CAR'S THAT NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN.......BUT HERE IS MY SHIT WERE IS YOUR'S???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 10:30 PM~11864587
> *CALMAO, LOCO,  :biggrin:
> *


MAYNE!!! I READY TO CRUISE ALL TOGETHER ONCE AGAIN LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11845329
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


REWIND!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 10:39 PM~11864733
> *FLAKED OUT!!!YOU TRIPPIN.....YOU THE ONE TRYING TO BUY MY SHIT SO IF ITS JUNK WHY YOU WANT IT THEN????AND HOMIE I BUILT MY MONTE IN 30 DAY FROM DA FRAME OFF AND YOU BEEN HERE HOW LONG AND AINT SEEN DRIVE A LOW LOW YET I CANT TALK SHIT AND SAY I HAVE ALOT OF CAR'S THAT NOBODY HAS EVER SEEN.......BUT HERE IS MY SHIT WERE IS YOUR'S???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 09:39 PM~11864731
> *oppzzz!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 09:54 PM~11864104
> *thats racist  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11864559
> *for what?? u aint got shit...u said it yourself...i gotta pay too much child support..i know its probably hard to stay ahead when u broke...but ok...when u catch up to me then u can holla...and i aint talkin lowriders
> *


AHH I THINK YOU NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU WHEN YOU READY PIMPIN!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 14 2008, 08:39 PM~11864723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok...so u had a junk cutlass...no wrap on the frame and chipped at 22 inches and it was a hopper?? the monte with the warped fully wrapped frame that chipped out at 26 inches at a major show..your caddy with the butterflied front end..and the jag which is the cleanest car u ever drove..i dont have any cars..u are the king of the streets..im done b4 u get butt hurt...u still riding junk  so while u are rushing to put together junk im watching plasmas in my two houses i own..so fuck your cars..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 14 2008, 08:44 PM~11864791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why?? u still broke :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 09:47 PM~11864825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 14 2008, 08:36 PM~11864671
> *sup homie, when u taking that rag out
> *


i asked the boss for a raise today so hopefully soon :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:guns: :machinegun: :rant: CAUGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF WAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 10:47 PM~11864824
> *:biggrin:
> why?? u still broke  :uh:
> *


DONT KNOW WHO EVER TOLD YOU I WAS BROKE AND IF YOU THINK BECAUSE I DIDNT BUY 3,500. Z'S BROKE THEN I'LL LET YOU TELL IT AND I OWN 2 HOUSE AND A LUXORY APT THAT PROB.COST MORE THEN YOUR HOUSE AND EVERY ROOM I GOT HAS A PLASMA SO SLOW YOUR ROW PIMPIN AND GRIND LIKE SOME BAD BRAKE'S......AND IF MY RIDE'S CHIPPED ATLEASTY THEY WERE THERE
AND WHERE WERE YOU ON DA SIDE LINES SO DO WHAT YOU DO A HOLD DA CAMERA AND YOU CAN WATCH ME LOWRIDE......BETTER YET I'LL LEAVE MY BABY MOMMA'S AT HOME SO YOU CAN RIDE BITCH!!!!!PLAYA!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 09:01 PM~11864981
> *DONT KNOW WHO EVER TOLD YOU I WAS BROKE AND IF YOU THINK BECAUSE I DIDNT BUY 3,500. Z'S BROKE THEN I'LL LET YOU TELL IT AND I OWN 2 HOUSE AND A LUXORY APT THAT PROB.COST MORE THEN YOUR HOUSE AND EVERY ROOM I GOT HAS A PLASMA SO SLOW YOPUR ROW PIMPIN AND GRIND LIKE SOME BAD BRAKE'S......AND IF MY RIDE'S CHIPPED ATLEASTY THEY WERE THERE
> AND WHERE WERE YOU ON DA SIDE LINES SO DO WHAT YOU DO A HOLD DA CAMERA AND YOU CAN WATCH ME LOWRIDE......BETTER YET I'LL LEAVE MY BABY MOMMA'S AT HOME SO YOU CAN RIDE BITCH!!!!!PLAYA!!!!!!
> *


did u say luxury apt?? :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit dont even go together considering u live in pasadena...anyway i dont know about no 3500 z's but hey whatever makes u feel good...ok rara u the man u got money and your apt costs more than my houses... :uh: and keep ya babymommas with u...ill ride ac in my own shit


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 11:07 PM~11865051
> *did u say luxury apt?? :roflmao:  :roflmao: that shit dont even go together considering u live in pasadena...anyway i dont know about no 3500 z's but hey whatever makes u feel good...ok rara u the man u got money and your apt costs more than my houses... :uh: and keep ya babymommas with u...ill ride ac in my own shit
> *


THATS COOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 09:15 PM~11865137
> *THATS COOL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


just kidding!!! talk to u later robert ramos :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 14 2008, 10:47 PM~11864825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u gonna have all ptown after you. hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 09:16 PM~11865152
> *ha
> :uh:  all he gonna say is hand over keys to the whip you fired.
> :0
> ...


i know right ... just raras area is not so good.. :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11865164
> *i know right ... just raras area is not so good.. :biggrin:
> *


HATER!!! YOU STILL MY BOY CALI!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 11:17 PM~11865164
> *i know right ... just raras area is not so good.. :biggrin:
> *


naw, you were right.. ptown sucks.. just saying they gonna be after you for saying it. 


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RA-RA, *slabrider93*, The Truth

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 09:20 PM~11865204
> *naw, you were right.. ptown sucks..  just saying they gonna be after you for saying it.
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: i dont want no trouble or to be labeled as a hater...again..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 11:22 PM~11865227
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RA-RA, slabrider93, The Truth
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 11:20 PM~11865204
> *naw, you were right.. ptown sucks..  just saying they gonna be after you for saying it.
> :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 09:24 PM~11865252
> *:machinegun:
> *


dont shoot :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 11:24 PM~11865270
> *dont shoot  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 14 2008, 11:24 PM~11865252
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 11:31 PM~11865357
> *:guns:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whore :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 12:00 AM~11865704
> *  whore  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

supposed to go back to work tomorrow. fukkn time difference got me all fukked up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 12:14 AM~11865917
> *supposed to go back to work tomorrow.  fukkn time difference got me all fukked up
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 12:17 AM~11865958
> *
> *


2 hour difference coming back from vegas. man acts like he went to show in japan or something.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 12:21 AM~11866006
> *2 hour difference coming back from vegas. man acts like he went to show in japan or something.
> *


oh! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 10:26 PM~11866087
> *oh!  :cheesy:
> *


u need to travel more :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 14 2008, 09:47 PM~11864825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 14 2008, 06:29 PM~11861747
> *ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :uh: AFTER TALKING WIHT AL AND MICK YESTERDAY THEY ARE STAYING......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2008, 07:02 PM~11862093
> *lol
> if your car makes it there.
> *


WHAT YOU FAIL TO REALIZE THE LS IS NOT MY ONLY CAR........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2008, 06:35 PM~11861819
> *in progress....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2008, 08:25 PM~11864510
> *IM READY, LETS ROLL!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 14 2008, 09:50 PM~11864056
> *
> this muthafucka here... i had a piece of shit cutty that i got from u but u flaked on the title so i sold it back to u.... anyway i aint gon go back and forth with u.. you already know what the bizzness is... since i known u you had two junk riders so dont go there..ok i dont have a car in houston..ok u got me..but u been riding junk since i met u .... i guess u ballin with your caddy with stock paint and leaf job..oh not to mention the key marks on the sides ...and the monte..hahahah not even gonna speak on that..
> *


ay buey!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 09:14 AM~11868187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


puro dish network in the shop. :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 09:21 AM~11868213
> *puro dish network in the shop.  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: 

SHOWS GOOD PICTURE ON 9 INCH TV........ :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 07:21 AM~11868213
> *puro dish network in the shop.  :cheesy:
> *


WE HAVE TO CHAT TO OSAMA EVERYNOW AND THEN :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 09:36 AM~11868277
> *WE HAVE TO CHAT TO OSAMA EVERYNOW AND THEN  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 07:14 AM~11868187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats matts car???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 15 2008, 07:50 AM~11868354
> *thats matts car???
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 07:59 AM~11868405
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 15 2008, 08:02 AM~11868425
> *:0
> *


might be crusing westheimer saturaday if everythang goes good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 10:04 AM~11868431
> *might be crusing westheimer saturaday if everythang goes good
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 12:21 AM~11866006
> *2 hour difference coming back from vegas. man acts like he went to show in japan or something.
> *


i sleep like a bear, 2 hours means alot to me. was an hour and 45 minutes late to work today. and i forgot i was supposed to give a presentation this morning :angry:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

HI, I WAS WONDERING IF ANY HOUSTON RIDES WOULD BE INTERESTED IN ENTERING THE HOUSTON COMMUNITY COLLEGE 4TH ANNUAL CARSHOW. THIS IS OING TO TAKE PLACE ON NOVEMBER 22,2008 FROM 8AM-5PM. THE REASON I AM ASKING THIS IS BECAUSE SOME OF THE RIDES THAT WERE GOING TO ENTER THE SHOW , UNFORTUNALLY ARE NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO GO DUE TO THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CARSHOW THAT WILL TAKE PLACE THE NEXT DAY. PLEASE CONTACT ME IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO ENTER YOUR RIDE. THERE WILL BE 12 THROPIES GOING TOWARD DIFFERENT CARTEGORIES. ALL THE MONEY COLLECTED WILL BE DONATED TO THE MARCH OF DIMES. THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOU TIME. I HOPE YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL DAY.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 15 2008, 08:39 AM~11868626
> *HI, I WAS WONDERING IF ANY HOUSTON RIDES WOULD BE INTERESTED IN ENTERING THE HOUSTON COMMUNITY COLLEGE 4TH ANNUAL CARSHOW. THIS IS OING TO TAKE PLACE ON NOVEMBER 22,2008 FROM 8AM-5PM. THE REASON I AM ASKING THIS IS BECAUSE SOME OF THE RIDES THAT WERE GOING TO ENTER THE SHOW , UNFORTUNALLY ARE NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO GO DUE TO THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CARSHOW THAT WILL TAKE PLACE THE NEXT DAY. PLEASE CONTACT ME IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO ENTER YOUR RIDE. THERE WILL BE 12 THROPIES GOING TOWARD DIFFERENT CARTEGORIES. ALL THE MONEY COLLECTED WILL BE DONATED TO THE MARCH OF DIMES. THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOU TIME. I HOPE YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL DAY.
> *


make it the week after and MANIACOS IS THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 07:07 AM~11868150
> *
> *


what the hell you doing texting me at 7 in the moorning fool??? :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 15 2008, 07:32 AM~11867822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm only interested in your nalgas.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

SEE THE THING IS I DONT HAVE ANY CONTROL OVER THAT , IS SOME OTHER VATO THE ONE THAT HANDLES THE SCHEDUELING AND STUFF. I JUST GOT ON THE TEAM TO HELP HIM MAKE IT BIGGER AND BETTER THAN THE LAST ONE. LOL. I TOLD HIM LOOK , I LOVE CARSHOWS AND CARS SO IM GOING TO HELP YOU WITH THE SHOW THIS YEAR LOL. BUT UNFORTUNALLY LIFE IS TAKING SOME NASTY TURNS LOL. OH WELL WHAT DOESNT KILL YOU MAKES YOU STRONGER. LOL. BUT GETTING BACK ON SUBJECT I DONT KNOW WHAT HE IS GOING TO TELL ME ABOUT IT. I SEND HIM A MESSEGE AND IM JUST WAITING ON HIS REPLY. BUT HOPEFULLY WE CAN COME UP WITH SOMETHING. I WANT TO BRING THE WHOLE NEIGHOBOORHOOD TOGETHER TO ADMIRE THE BEAUTY OF CARS . LOL. BRING LOWRIDING BACK IN STYLE. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 08:48 AM~11868674
> *what you fail to realize is i dont give a fk what you own, whatever it is i'm sure its a rust bucket.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 15 2008, 07:32 AM~11867822
> *:0  :uh: AFTER TALKING WIHT AL AND MICK YESTERDAY THEY ARE STAYING......
> *


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 10:48 AM~11868674
> *:uh:
> what you fail to realize is i dont give a fk what you own, whatever it is i'm sure its a rust bucket.
> i'm only interested in your nalgas.
> *


LOL. JOIN THE CLUB CHULO.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11868682
> *SEE THE THING IS I DONT HAVE ANY CONTROL OVER THAT , IS SOME OTHER VATO THE ONE THAT HANDLES THE SCHEDUELING AND STUFF. I JUST GOT ON THE TEAM TO HELP HIM MAKE IT BIGGER AND BETTER THAN THE LAST ONE. LOL. I TOLD HIM LOOK , I LOVE CARSHOWS AND CARS SO IM GOING TO HELP YOU WITH THE SHOW THIS YEAR LOL. BUT UNFORTUNALLY LIFE IS TAKING SOME NASTY TURNS LOL. OH WELL WHAT DOESNT KILL YOU MAKES YOU STRONGER. LOL. BUT GETTING BACK ON SUBJECT I DONT KNOW WHAT HE IS GOING TO TELL ME ABOUT IT. I SEND HIM A MESSEGE AND IM JUST WAITING ON HIS REPLY. BUT HOPEFULLY WE CAN COME UP WITH SOMETHING. I WANT TO BRING THE WHOLE NEIGHOBOORHOOD TOGETHER TO ADMIRE THE BEAUTY OF CARS . LOL. BRING LOWRIDING BACK IN STYLE. LOL
> *


i think if youchange the date ya would have a greater turn out . so let me know and count with the MANIACOS Texas chapter support if its like dat. but there is lots of people looking foward for the MAGNIFICOS show being that LRM didnt come by this year


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 15 2008, 10:53 AM~11868715
> *LOL. JOIN THE CLUB CHULO.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

YEA IM LOOKING FORWARD TO IT TAMBIEN. IT SUCKS THAT THE LRM DIDNT COME THIS YEAR , Y POS I MISSED THE LAST ONE TAMBIEN CUZZ IT WAS MY SISTERS 15 AND I HAD TO STAY WITH HER. "FAMILY FIRST". HEY, GRACIAS. I APPRECIATE YOU FOR GIVING ME SUPPORT. IM KINDDA NEW IN THE CARSHOW THING, LOL BUT I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED ALL THAT STYLE . LOL. IS A FORM OF ART QUE NO. BUENO POS ILL POST UP WHAT HE TOLD ME LATER. HAVE A NICE DAY. G2G TO CLASS. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 15 2008, 08:58 AM~11868751
> *YEA IM LOOKING FORWARD TO IT TAMBIEN. IT SUCKS THAT THE LRM DIDNT COME THIS YEAR , Y POS I MISSED THE LAST ONE TAMBIEN CUZZ IT WAS MY SISTERS 15 AND I HAD TO STAY WITH HER. "FAMILY FIRST". HEY, GRACIAS. I APPRECIATE YOU FOR GIVING ME SUPPORT. IM KINDDA NEW IN THE CARSHOW THING, LOL BUT I HAVE ALWAYS LOVED ALL THAT STYLE . LOL. IS A FORM OF ART QUE NO. BUENO POS ILL POST UP WHAT HE TOLD ME LATER. HAVE A NICE DAY. G2G TO CLASS. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

viva obama!! 







:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 10:48 AM~11868674
> *:uh:
> what you fail to realize is i dont give a fk what you own, whatever it is i'm sure its a rust bucket.
> 
> *


YEAH IF YOU DIDN'T CARE FAT ASS YOU WOULDN'T HAVE COMMENTED ON MY BUILD TOPIC AND THE PIX I POSTED OF THE LS. SO PAY ATTENTION TO THE RUST WHOLE ON YOU HOOD.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 10:47 AM~11868667
> *what the hell you doing texting me at 7 in the moorning fool??? :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


GIVING YOU A WAKE UP CALL SWEETIE :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 11:45 AM~11869109
> *GIVING YOU A WAKE UP CALL SWEETIE  :uh:
> *


Awww que cute!


:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 09:14 AM~11868187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LETS ROLL!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 10:56 AM~11868743
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 10:53 AM~11869168
> *Awww que cute!
> :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 11:53 AM~11869168
> *Awww que cute!
> :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: he's lucky i didn't send him a good chocolate log pic. :burn:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 01:08 PM~11869713
> *:happysad:  he's lucky i didn't send him a good chocolate log pic.  :burn:
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 01:11 PM~11869739
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 11:23 AM~11869843
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i found your license streetshow. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 12:07 PM~11870141
> *
> *


sup cali whats good...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Oct 15 2008, 02:19 PM~11870235
> *sup cali whats good...
> *


deeznutz



(had to save you from devious68's nutz) :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Oct 15 2008, 12:19 PM~11870235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 12:23 PM~11870259
> *deeznutz
> (had to save you from devious68's nutz)  :ugh:
> *


well thanks i guess... i do see he likes to mention nuts alot on here...


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 12:25 PM~11870268
> *nothing much sitting on the sidelines cheerleading and hating
> :0
> *


same ol... same ol... thats coo...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 02:25 PM~11870268
> *nothing much sitting on the sidelines cheerleading and hating
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Oct 15 2008, 12:35 PM~11870355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 02:25 PM~11870268
> *nothing much sitting on the sidelines cheerleading and hating
> :0
> *


speaking of hating.. i went by marcustoms and dropped off a stack. so go ahead.. start hating!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 02:39 PM~11870391
> *speaking of hating..  i went by marcustoms and dropped off a stack.        so go ahead.. start hating!
> *


stack of pancakes?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 15 2008, 09:45 AM~11869109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: no vales verga wey :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 12:39 PM~11870391
> *speaking of hating..  i went by marcustoms and dropped off a stack.        so go ahead.. start hating!
> *


whoever hates on that is a true hater...im happy for u... drop off a few more to get your car back :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 02:46 PM~11870458
> *stack of pancakes?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 02:46 PM~11870458
> *stack of pancakes?
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 12:37 PM~11870372
> *whats new with u??
> :biggrin:
> *


Chillin working on the ride... same shit different day...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Oct 15 2008, 12:55 PM~11870561
> *Chillin working on the ride... same shit different day...
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 01:01 PM~11870620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

serve & collect


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 03:04 PM~11870645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


photobucket invasion!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 01:09 PM~11870705
> *photobucket invasion!!!! :cheesy:
> *


pinche dj latin no vales verga wey :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 03:15 PM~11870792
> *pinche dj latin no vales verga wey  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 01:18 PM~11870822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the colorado dressing room :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 03:20 PM~11870848
> *looks like the colorado dressing room  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn't happen!!! take it to the grave!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy: 
no luego me mandas a secretos houston wey


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Oct 15 2008, 02:46 PM~11870458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, i coulda made payment in full today. just chose not to since its gonna be awhile.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

any ya'll fools got part # for a 96 caprice lt1 A.I.R.(smog) hose? its not for my bucket, a homie asked me to ask. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 15 2008, 01:26 PM~11870908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 03:37 PM~11871011
> *
> :0
> pick a part all day, thats actually where i get some of my cars.
> *


naw, rather find new.. if not i'll just make something work with a piece of new hose. or just take out air pump itself.

its that one in middle.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 03:22 PM~11870870
> *:cheesy:
> no luego me mandas a secretos houston wey
> *


-D.J. Homies-










:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 01:49 PM~11871135
> *-D.J. Homies-
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 03:51 PM~11871154
> *:uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


80's party this past weekend. We were waiting for you to show up in your 80's Sergio Valiente Jeans with Rock Me Amadeus t-shirt :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 01:39 PM~11871031
> *naw, rather find new..    if not i'll just make something work with a piece of new hose.  or just take out air pump itself.
> 
> its that one in middle.
> ...


call the dealership or just take it off marc's impala :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

por lo menos el hawaiian shirt. :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 01:53 PM~11871170
> *80's party this past weekend.  We were waiting for you to show up in your 80's Sergio Valiente Jeans with Rock Me Amadeus t-shirt  :uh:
> *


i was parking cars till late at night i figured it was over by the time i got off 








had my shith ready and all


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 03:58 PM~11871240
> *i was parking cars till late at night i figured it was over by the time i got off
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the party went on til 6am. they had the cops show up but wasn't a biggie. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 03:54 PM~11871184
> *call the dealership or just take it off marc's impala  :0
> *


 :uh: naw, marc an OG.. afraid he'll go gangsta on me.. hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 02:00 PM~11871257
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> the party went on til 6am.  they had the cops show up but wasn't a biggie.  :biggrin:
> *


maybe next time than bro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 04:03 PM~11871295
> *
> maybe next time than bro
> *


Halloween party on the 31st. We'll be dj'ing for it. Suppose to have invitations, but I'm sure you could be the dj's girl. Ponte un minifalda y nice racks. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 02:02 PM~11871284
> *:uh:      naw, marc an OG..  afraid he'll go gangsta on me..    hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 15 2008, 03:49 PM~11871135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. now your one of..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 04:08 PM~11871357
> *wow.. now your one of..
> 
> 
> ...


 i left at 2am. old age kicked in.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 02:07 PM~11871330
> *Halloween party on the 31st.  We'll be dj'ing for it.  Suppose to have invitations, but I'm sure you could be the dj's girl.  Ponte un minifalda y nice racks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: TE GUSTA LA LECHE CON STRAW HA?? :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 15 2008, 04:12 PM~11871393
> *:uh:  :uh: TE GUSTA LA LECHE CON STRAW HA?? :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

everybody wink!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

hahahahaah







i mean


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 15 2008, 04:45 PM~11871734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOURE DOING IT WRONG!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11872544
> *YOURE DOING IT WRONG!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11871284
> *:uh:      naw, marc an OG..  afraid he'll go gangsta on me..    hno:
> *



Sentimental value runs high at Marcustoms. :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 06:02 PM~11872544
> *YOURE DOING IT WRONG!!!!
> 
> *


Finish your fking car


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 04:43 PM~11871715
> *hahahahaah
> i mean
> 
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 15 2008, 06:05 PM~11872596
> *Sentimental value runs high at Marcustoms. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 15 2008, 06:08 PM~11872626
> *Finish your fking car
> *


there is no "finishing your car". theres always something else to do :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 06:26 PM~11872924
> *there is no "finishing your car".  theres always something else to do :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

euro cutlass clip for sale..all complete with harness...pm me offers


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 07:26 PM~11873681
> *euro cutlass clip for sale..all complete with harness...pm me offers
> *


trade???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 07:32 PM~11873748
> *trade???
> 
> 
> ...


should only offer 3 piece for the clip.. he'd prolly offer whole car for that.. bucket for a bucket!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 15 2008, 05:32 PM~11873748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 06:26 PM~11872924
> *there is no "finishing your car".  theres always something else to do :biggrin:
> *


I forgot who I was talking to.

















Start your fking car


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 07:26 PM~11873681
> *euro cutlass clip for sale..all complete with harness...pm me offers
> *


HOW MUCH??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 15 2008, 06:01 PM~11874032
> *HOW MUCH??
> *


pm me offers


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 08:02 PM~11874043
> *pm me offers
> *


MY FRIENDSHIP FOR THA CLIP!!! :biggrin: I'LL EVEN TAKE U FOR A RIDE... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 15 2008, 07:01 PM~11874661
> *MY FRIENDSHIP FOR THA CLIP!!! :biggrin: I'LL EVEN TAKE U FOR A RIDE... :cheesy:
> *


naw last time i rode with somebody he said i rode bitch :uh: so cash and partial friendship :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 15 2008, 07:52 PM~11873958
> *I forgot who I was talking to.
> Start your fking car
> *


what you dont know wont hurt you


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2008, 01:39 PM~11871031
> *naw, rather find new..    if not i'll just make something work with a piece of new hose.  or just take out air pump itself.
> 
> its that one in middle.
> ...


i took all dat shit of my lac ................and ima go buy marcustoms and sabotage ur shit..........by the time u get it back it gon be a real classic...........lol..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 15 2008, 10:59 PM~11876165
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11874682
> *naw last time i rode with somebody he said i rode bitch  :uh: so cash and partial friendship  :biggrin:
> *



I WAS ONLY KIDDING!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 15 2008, 09:23 PM~11876527
> *I WAS ONLY KIDDING!!!!
> *


 :uh: yea ok


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 09:49 PM~11876872
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 11:53 PM~11876920
> *x2
> *


+1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 15 2008, 11:06 PM~11876281
> *i took all dat shit of my lac ................and ima go buy marcustoms and sabotage ur shit..........by the time u get it back it gon be a real classic...........lol..
> *


you'll just dislocate your shoulder trying. but go ahead, help yourself.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 15 2008, 11:44 PM~11876810
> *:uh: yea ok
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 15 2008, 10:11 PM~11876369
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 05:58 AM~11879118
> *:werd:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 16 2008, 08:06 AM~11879157
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 08:25 AM~11879227
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


si


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 08:43 AM~11879312
> *si
> *


XDOS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 09:05 AM~11879433
> *XDOS
> *


a huevo x2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Hny Brn Eyz New Kids on the Block are here tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 16 2008, 09:48 AM~11879697
> *Hey Hny Brn Eyz New Kids on the Block are here tonight!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 07:14 AM~11879493
> *a huevo x2
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 16 2008, 10:00 AM~11879760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but I'm married :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 08:02 AM~11879774
> *Sorry but I'm married  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 09:14 AM~11879493
> *a huevo x2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 16 2008, 09:48 AM~11879697
> *Hey Hny Brn Eyz New Kids on the Block are here tonight!  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: hrny probably has front row seats and backstage pass.. groupies usually do.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 7 2008, 05:48 PM~11287979
> *POSTING UP FOR A FRIEND TV STAND FOR SALE $300 ONLY THE STAND...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 16 2008, 11:02 AM~11880211
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


mejor en Don Barratos, te regalan la cocina con compra de un e'tv e'stand


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 10:36 AM~11879985
> *:uh:  hrny probably has front row seats and backstage pass..    groupies usually do.
> *


...and the vintage poster of the bola de jotos...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Oct 16 2008, 02:58 AM~11878704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 16 2008, 11:16 AM~11880338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Repost X1000


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 09:39 AM~11880548
> *Repost X1000
> *


 :uh: :uh: :angry: :tears:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que oda :wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Oct 16 2008, 11:45 AM~11880599
> *que oda  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 16 2008, 11:42 AM~11880575
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :tears:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 16 2008, 11:02 AM~11880211
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 11:47 AM~11880633
> *:dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 11:48 AM~11880646
> *:wow:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 16 2008, 08:48 AM~11879697
> *Hey Hny Brn Eyz New Kids on the Block are here tonight!  :biggrin:
> *


I know! Ill be there! Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11881283
> *I know! Ill be there! Lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

was da deal htown???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 09:36 AM~11879985
> *:uh:  hrny probably has front row seats and backstage pass..    groupies usually do.
> *


I wish. 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 10:11 AM~11880282
> *...and the vintage poster of the bola de jotos...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I was looking for that CD! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 12:52 PM~11881373
> *Hey I was looking for that CD!  :roflmao:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 12:52 PM~11881373
> *Hey I was looking for that CD!  :roflmao:
> *














:cheesy: and i like it! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 11:47 AM~11881314
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 11:54 AM~11881399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf?!? :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 12:54 PM~11881400
> *:tongue:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 12:56 PM~11881429
> *Wtf?!? :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: 


just thought i would share.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:03 PM~11881489
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> just thought i would share.
> 
> ...












andas como los capitanes buey. :buttkick:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

any car shows down in htown anytime soon?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:05 PM~11881506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: fuck you!







so invasion friday tomorrow! we hittin nebraska! :cheesy: 1:30 pm sharp! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:06 PM~11881516
> *:angry: fuck you!
> so invasion friday tomorrow! we hittin nebraska! :cheesy: 1:30 pm sharp! :cheesy:
> *


let me see if i don't have any important meetings lined up. :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:06 PM~11881516
> *:angry: fuck you!
> so invasion friday tomorrow! we hittin nebraska! :cheesy: 1:30 pm sharp! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:06 PM~11881526
> *let me see if i don't have any important meetings lined up.  :ugh:
> *


  aawww shit! let us know! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:09 PM~11881550
> * aawww shit! let us know! :cheesy:
> *












*WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT, over. *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:07 PM~11881540
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: you too puto!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:09 PM~11881555
> *:cheesy: you too puto!
> *


im down


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:09 PM~11881554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: played out puto! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.bpmdeejays.com/upload/hs_sal_in_Harlem_100108.mp3

:loco:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:11 PM~11881575
> *im down
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:13 PM~11881597
> *http://www.bpmdeejays.com/upload/hs_sal_in_Harlem_100108.mp3
> 
> :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:13 PM~11881596
> *:uh: played out puto! :angry:
> *












*WHISKEY TANGO FOXTROT, over. *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:14 PM~11881613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 11:56 AM~11880717
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:16 PM~11881625
> *repost
> *


where's the link to the topic that we'll be invading tomorrow?


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

HOW DA FUCK U GET INTO THE OFF TOPIC section?


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

it aint working for me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:21 PM~11881687
> *it aint working for me
> *


ur a nOob so you dont have access :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 01:22 PM~11881694
> *ur a nOob so you dont have access :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:21 PM~11881683
> *HOW DA FUCK U GET INTO THE OFF TOPIC section?
> *


You have to accumulate 1,000 posts til you get access to it. postwh0re in all topics that you can find until you get 1,000. You have 964 more to go.


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

are you sure dj latin? because on my brothers name he dont even has 1000 and i used to get on his name to acess off topic. 1000?? damn thats alot of fucking postin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:23 PM~11881704
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:20 PM~11881669
> *where's the link to the topic that we'll be invading tomorrow?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=433557&st=180


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 12:03 PM~11881489
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> just thought i would share.
> 
> ...


 :0. 


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 01:22 PM~11881694
> *ur a nOob so you dont have access :uh:
> *


You just owned that no0b, no0b! LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11881737
> *are you sure dj latin? because on my brothers name he dont even has 1000 and i used to get on his name to acess off topic. 1000?? damn thats alot of fucking postin
> *


USE HIS NAME TO GO IN OFF TOPIC....... :scrutinize:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

i aint no fucking noob' ive been coming on layitlow for a while now but i had lost my password to my first account then got on my brothers.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11881753
> *:0.
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:29 PM~11881765
> *i aint no fucking noob' ive been coming on layitlow for a while now but i had lost my password to my first account then got on my brothers.
> *


ah man, i didn't recognize you! :wave: 


























:buttkick:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11881737
> *are you sure dj latin? because on my brothers name he dont even has 1000 and i used to get on his name to acess off topic. 1000?? damn thats alot of fucking postin
> *


i did 12g's in less then two years! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11881737
> *are you sure dj latin? because on my brothers name he dont even has 1000 and i used to get on his name to acess off topic. 1000?? damn thats alot of fucking postin
> *


Yes, they changed the rules.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:31 PM~11881788
> *i did 12g's in less then two years! :cheesy:
> *


i been here since 2005 and i havent gone over 4g


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:29 PM~11881765
> *i aint no fucking noob' ive been coming on layitlow for a while now but i had lost my password to my first account then got on my brothers.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Get to postwh0rin' you are missing out on a lot of free music, pics of nalgonas, and a lot of intellectual chat in off topic.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11881753
> *:0.
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


remember no carpeting though! :angry:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

shit i guess ill start posting.. anyone wanna buy a cutlass?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:34 PM~11881819
> *remember no carpeting though! :angry:
> *


 :ugh: babyjenn style :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:33 PM~11881805
> *i been here since 2005 and i havent gone over 4g
> *


 :uh: i dont give a shit!


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:36 PM~11881834
> *shit i guess ill start posting.. anyone wanna buy a cutlass?
> *


go post wh0re in another topic though. i don't want to have to ban you.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:37 PM~11881841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:37 PM~11881841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holey smokey! post [email protected]! LOL


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ha. i knew i would make it interesting!!! LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:38 PM~11881861
> *Ha. i knew i would make it interesting!!! LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:38 PM~11881861
> *Ha. i knew i would make it interesting!!! LOL
> *


keep posting and don't mind the midget that just posted under you, he's a snitch, likes to throw away $300 bucks at a time and rolls a 4 door.


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 11:40 AM~11881873
> *keep posting and don't mind the midget that  just posted under you, he's a snitch, likes to throw away $300 bucks at a time and rolls a 4 door.
> *


HaHa.

Alright man


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 12:30 PM~11881773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! 

Aw that's cute! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11881873
> *keep posting and don't mind the midget that  just posted under you, he's a snitch, likes to throw away $1 bucks at a time  and rolls a 2 door and fixing a 4 door.
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:36 PM~11881836
> *:ugh:  babyjenn style  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: no! as bald as you will be in a couple of years!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:42 PM~11881896
> *:uh: no! as bald as you will be in a couple of years!
> *


i'm already there puta  

pinche pelotas freeze at night. hno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 01:36 PM~11881834
> *shit i guess ill start posting.. anyone wanna buy a cutlass?
> *


pics


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:37 PM~11881840
> *:uh: i dont give a shit!
> *


 :twak: u better give a shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HRNY, do you have heroes de el silencio - entre dos tierras?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 12:34 PM~11881819
> *remember no carpeting though! :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:43 PM~11881919
> *:twak: u better give a shit
> *


 :cheesy: but i dont!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 01:46 PM~11881950
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: so you shave too?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:48 PM~11881960
> *:cheesy: but i dont!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

djlatin check your phone. the 4 got a new paint job :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 01:51 PM~11881979
> *djlatin check your phone. the 4 got a new paint job  :0
> *


no pic yet, might get it when i get out of work. reception at the office is weak.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11881934
> *HRNY, do you have heroes de el silencio - entre dos tierras?
> *


But of course. My all time fave band and one of my favorite songs.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 11:05 AM~11881506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:01 PM~11882047
> *But of course. My all time fave band and one of my favorite songs.
> *


email it to me fool.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 12:50 PM~11881973
> *:cheesy: so you shave too?
> *


Lol! Loco!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:13 PM~11882157
> *Lol! Loco!
> *


 :0 unless you into pain, and you do the brazilian?? :cheesy: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:09 PM~11882121
> *email it to me fool.
> *


Got all my music at my comp at home. Only carry headphones for my ipod at work. I would send it to you tonight but I'm goin to that concert. Ill do it Fri night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:26 PM~11882251
> *Got all my music at my comp at home. Only carry headphones for my ipod at work. I would send it to you tonight but I'm goin to that concert. Ill do it Fri night.
> *


alright, thanks.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:26 PM~11882251
> *Got all my music at my comp at home. Only carry headphones for my ipod at work. I would send it to you tonight but I'm goin to that concert. Ill do it Fri night.
> *


but wat about the bday party on fiday night?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

for way less than what i was asking :0 



> _Originally posted by gill_1988_@Oct 15 2008, 11:18 PM~11876460
> *1961 biscayne, floor is rotted but comes with the reproduction floor sheets. also have skirts. lost title. best offer 1000 or make a better offer. dont run. pics speak for it self.
> 713-384-4978 ask for gill
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:23 PM~11882219
> *:0 unless you into pain, and you do the brazilian?? :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 12:43 PM~11882411
> *:roflmao:
> *


that means yes!
let me see....send me the pics cochina


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 11:37 AM~11881841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 02:44 PM~11882423
> *that means yes!
> let me see....send me the pics cochina
> *


 :angry: hey calm down puto! im playin that game right now! :angry: no stepping on my toes!



:cheesy:_ but if you get the pics pm them to me!_


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 12:51 PM~11882492
> *:angry: hey calm down puto! im playin that game right now! :angry: no stepping on my toes!
> :cheesy: but if  you get the pics pm them to me!
> *


 :angry: 
ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11882259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea. You coming with me? :cheesy: Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:54 PM~11882519
> *
> Oh yea. You coming with me? :cheesy: Lol!
> *


na babe, ill wait at the hotel for you


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 02:55 PM~11882537
> *na babe, ill wait at the hotel for you
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 02:56 PM~11882546
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. think i got smog pump hose fixed.. had some flunky,at some bootleg shop i stopped at, took break from changing wiper blades, and replaced that hose with a heater hose.. hope it dont melt. hno: 



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:43 PM~11882411
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 01:44 PM~11882423
> *that means yes!
> let me see....send me the pics cochina
> *


Lol! Come on now. You should know me better than that. All this time I been on here.... That shit just aint happening. :no:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 12:58 PM~11882557
> *Lol! Come on now. You should know me better than that. All this time I been on here.... That shit just aint happening. :no:
> *


when i make it out to houstone you better hope you don't 
get drunk around me.
it's gonna be flicka time.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 02:57 PM~11882551
> *
> *


 :angry: bajale guey! yo si te rompo el internet osico!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 01:55 PM~11882537
> *na babe, ill wait at the hotel for you
> *


Lmmfao!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 12:59 PM~11882571
> *Lmmfao!!!
> *


fucking playing hard to get.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:58 PM~11882557
> *Lol! Come on now. You should know me better than that. All this time I been on here.... That shit just aint happening. :no:
> *


  ill keep waiting then!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 02:59 PM~11882570
> *:angry: bajale guey! yo si te rompo el internet osico!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 16 2008, 02:54 PM~11882519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bawlin'


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 02:59 PM~11882571
> *Lmmfao!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:00 PM~11882582
> *fucking playing hard to get.
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:01 PM~11882586
> * ill keep waiting then!
> *


i've been waiting since october 2005. :tears:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 02:00 PM~11882582
> *fucking playing hard to get.
> *


Not with me ..... :dunno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:02 PM~11882596
> *i've been waiting since october 2005. :tears:
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: louies90, *Gotti*, Hny Brn Eyz


este guey has them but wont share! im his compadre and the fukker wont share! :angry: 


but i do respect a lil bit cuz he promised not to talk about it!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 16 2008, 03:02 PM~11882606
> *Not with me ..... :dunno:
> *


 :uh: stfu! show off! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:03 PM~11882620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 01:59 PM~11882568
> *when i make it out to houstone you better hope you don't
> get drunk around me.
> it's gonna be flicka time.
> ...


Hahahaha! Don't worry. I'd stay away from you if you were in Houston. I know better!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 03:01 PM~11882590
> *:0
> bawlin'
> *


Four Seasons Hotel Houston

Romantic Rendezvous


Romantic Rendezvous 

Make it a weekend to remember at Houston's finest hotel. With champagne, truffles, and breakfast in bed, your celebrations have just begun. Add the opportunity to experience Houston's best dining and Four Seasons hallmark service, and you have an unforgettable experience with the one you love. 
Includes:
Luxurious accommodations 
Champagne and chocolate truffles 
Full American breakfast for two through In-Room Dining 
Valet parking 
Food tax and gratuity 
Offered:
October 16, 2008 - December 31, 2008 

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 02:00 PM~11882582
> *fucking playing hard to get.
> *


 :angel:

:roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 03:06 PM~11882654
> *Four Seasons Hotel Houston
> 
> Romantic Rendezvous
> ...


 :uh: thats it? cheap fokker!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 02:01 PM~11882586
> * ill keep waiting then!
> *


:buttkick:

youll be waiting a LLLLLOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG time!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 03:06 PM~11882654
> *Four Seasons Hotel Houston
> 
> Romantic Rendezvous
> ...


mayne.. bawlin'


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti+Oct 16 2008, 01:02 PM~11882606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 03:08 PM~11882675
> *:uh: thats it? cheap fokker!
> *


I'm a pO' mexican :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 16 2008, 02:01 PM~11882590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 02:01 PM~11882593
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 02:02 PM~11882596
> *i've been waiting since october 2005. :tears:
> *


sthu!! :nono:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 16 2008, 02:02 PM~11882606
> *Not with me ..... :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 01:06 PM~11882654
> *Four Seasons Hotel Houston
> 
> Romantic Rendezvous
> ...


fuck that.
i'm talking about motel 6 sex.
no a/c on 
eating tacos and fried chicken 
.
drinking tecate and lime.
. holla hrny!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 02:03 PM~11882616
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: louies90, Gotti, Hny Brn Eyz
> este guey has them but wont share! im his compadre and the fukker wont share! :angry:
> ...


:roflmao:

gotti....why you lying to your friends like that. you know there aint any pics of me anywhere!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 03:09 PM~11882682
> *:buttkick:
> 
> youll be waiting a LLLLLOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG time!!
> *


im only 30 i still got time! :cheesy: poor latin ese guey no tiene mucho tiempo!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 02:06 PM~11882654
> *Four Seasons Hotel Houston
> 
> Romantic Rendezvous
> ...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 01:12 PM~11882721
> *:roflmao:
> 
> gotti....why you lying to your friends like that. you know there aint any pics of me anywhere!
> *


called you out gotti.
she said stop lying.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 12:57 PM~11882554
> *aight..  think i got smog pump hose fixed..  had some flunky,at some bootleg shop i stopped at, took break from changing wiper blades, and replaced that hose with a heater hose.. hope it dont melt.  hno:
> :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 02:12 PM~11882720
> *fuck that.
> i'm talking about motel 6 sex.
> no a/c on
> ...


my dream date. :around:

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 01:13 PM~11882732
> *im only 30 i still got time! :cheesy: poor latin ese guey no tiene mucho tiempo!
> *


hahahahahaha
:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 02:13 PM~11882732
> *im only 30 i still got time! :cheesy: poor latin ese guey no tiene mucho tiempo!
> *


  

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 01:14 PM~11882747
> *my dream date. :around:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


  
i may even go down on you. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 02:14 PM~11882738
> *called you out gotti.
> she said stop lying.
> *


 :0 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:12 PM~11882720
> *fuck that.
> i'm talking about motel 6 sex.
> no a/c on
> ...


fk that, palace inn. charge by the hour & 2 free pr0n channels.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 02:15 PM~11882753
> *
> i may even go down on you. :0
> *


wtf!?!?!!??! :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

hi honey!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:16 PM~11882764
> *fk that, palace inn.  charge by the hour & 2 free pr0n channels.
> *


 :0 might have to cancel other reservations!!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 16 2008, 01:16 PM~11882764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 02:16 PM~11882764
> *fk that, palace inn.  charge by the hour & 2 free pr0n channels.
> *


never heard of that place. :ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2008, 01:18 PM~11882789
> *hi honey!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: 
fuck off blacky


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:15 PM~11882753
> *
> i may even go down on you. :0
> *


 :uh: fuck that i would! :cheesy: (onher)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2008, 02:18 PM~11882789
> *hi honey!!!!!!
> *


Lol! hey...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:19 PM~11882800
> *or we can just use a spare room @ latin's pad.
> *


no fkn on the crates of records. :nono:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:20 PM~11882807
> *:uh:
> fuck off blacky
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 02:18 PM~11882791
> *:0 might have to cancel other reservations!!!!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:20 PM~11882817
> *no fkn on the crates of records.  :nono:
> *


i will make sure everything is covered in plastic


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 02:19 PM~11882800
> *
> palace inn it is.
> or we can just use a spare room @ latin's pad.
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 


how the fk did the convo turn like this?!?!?!? :around:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 02:20 PM~11882810
> *:uh: fuck that i would! :cheesy: (onher)
> *


 hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 02:21 PM~11882826
> *i will make sure everything is covered in plastic
> *


 :happysad: :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 16 2008, 03:13 PM~11882735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


palace inn standard room is $20 for 1st 2 hours $10 for every 2 hours after. . jacuzzi suite is $30 for 1st 2 then $20 for every additonal 2.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 16 2008, 01:22 PM~11882832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whateva!!!
you're down don't even fake the funk girl


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:21 PM~11882826
> *i will make sure everything is covered in plastic
> *


nombre cabron. can't warp the shit with that hot air coming out of your a$$hole. :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 03:22 PM~11882841
> *hno:
> *


  they say im fucking good!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 16 2008, 01:24 PM~11882865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotti? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2008, 03:22 PM~11882832
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> how the fk did the convo turn like this?!?!?!? :around:
> *


you are the only female here


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:24 PM~11882865
> *nombre cabron.  can't warp the shit with that hot air coming out of your a$$hole.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 01:26 PM~11882886
> *you are the only female here
> *


true


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 03:24 PM~11882862
> *if you play your cards right..maybe he'll even take you to fancy dinner at olive garden.
> *


I preffer Carrabba's Italian grill


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 03:28 PM~11882907
> *I preffer Carrabba's Italian grill
> *


good food right thurr. best one is down kirby.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 03:28 PM~11882907
> *I preffer Carrabba's Italian grill
> *


never tried it, I only went to the olive garden (which is not bad)


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:30 PM~11882926
> *good food right thurr.  best one is down kirby.
> *


funny thing ive never ate in houston carrabbas, we used to go all the time when i was livin in florida...those where the good days


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:30 PM~11882926
> *good food right thurr.  best one is down kirby.
> *


i didn't like carrabas that much.
i prefer macaroni grill


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Oct 16 2008, 03:26 PM~11882886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pricey..fk that. i'd feed a brawd some wings and beer.. and get 2 hours at palace inn..but thats where i end the romantic stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 03:31 PM~11882943
> *funny thing ive never ate in houston carrabbas,  we used to go all the time when i was livin in florida...those where the good days
> *


go to the one on kirby/59. been to the one off fm 1960 but it's not the same.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 03:31 PM~11882938
> *never tried it, I only went to the olive garden (which is not bad)
> *


had olive garden one time and was not impressed so never went back...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 03:32 PM~11882947
> *know what that means..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:32 PM~11882954
> *go to the one on kirby/59.  been to the one off fm 1960 but it's not the same.
> *


damn good lookin out, will be out that way tomorrow so will make a stop :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 03:33 PM~11882960
> *had olive garden one time and was not impressed so never went back...
> *


stuffed mushrooms (appetizer)

chicken alfredo (entree)

thats all I get.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 03:34 PM~11882970
> *damn good lookin out, will be out that way tomorrow so will make a stop :biggrin:
> *


a lot of sports players hit that one up and sometimes you'll see actors/tv people hanging out there. just don't act like a groupie like the gringos. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Oct 16 2008, 01:34 PM~11882975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actors in houston?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:36 PM~11883002
> *and eggrolls.
> actors in houston?
> *


sure, they travel to houston to visit. :buttkick:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:38 PM~11883018
> *sure, they travel to houston to visit.  :buttkick:
> *


visit what? katrina victims?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:39 PM~11883043
> *visit what? katrina victims?
> *


no, DEEZNUTZ!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:36 PM~11883002
> *and eggrolls.
> *



olive garden is not "exquisite " enough for such an entree.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 03:40 PM~11883052
> *olive garden is not "exquisite " enough for such an entree.
> *


true, you only find chino tacos in gas stations.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11883050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:41 PM~11883068
> *true, you only find chino tacos in gas stations.
> *


:roflmao:
that is true


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:41 PM~11883068
> *true, you only find chino tacos in gas stations.
> *


lol the nicer ones, you find burritos on racks in the truck stops next to the hookers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 03:43 PM~11883092
> *lol the nicer ones, you find burritos in the truck stops next to the hookers.
> *


at least you can take a free shit, eat a burrito and cut a fart on a hooker for less than 20 bucks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:36 PM~11883002
> *and eggrolls.
> actors in houston?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 03:44 PM~11883101
> *at least you can take a free shit, eat a burrito and cut a fart on a hooker for less than 20 bucks.
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: gas is going down, so are the hookers


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 01:44 PM~11883116
> *:dunno:
> *


latin says his nuts are famous actors


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 03:44 PM~11883116
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:45 PM~11883128
> *latin says his nuts are famous actors
> *


  :biggrin: 

i need someone to t-bag, you want to be an extra in the next flicka? :ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:46 PM~11883146
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> i need someone to t-bag, you want to be an extra in the next flicka?  :ugh:
> *


negative mu'fucka!
i don't swing that way puto.....
you should talk to fagalac


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:45 PM~11883128
> *latin says his nuts are famous actors
> *


child actors?


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 01:47 PM~11883165
> *child actors?
> *


webster?
gary coleman?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:47 PM~11883156
> *negative mu'fucka!
> i don't swing that way puto.....
> you should talk to fagalac
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:47 PM~11883156
> *negative mu'fucka!
> i don't swing that way puto.....
> you should talk to fagalac
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:49 PM~11883186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


es la verdad 
that's why you're laughing buey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

not an actor, but i seen jay z at gas station one day.. rollin a bentley bucket. told em if he wanted to race and he acted skurred.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:49 PM~11883197
> *es la verdad
> that's why you're laughing buey
> *


negatory mija. thought you were interested in some texas tea. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:53 PM~11883254
> *negatory mija.  thought you were interested in some texas tea.  :biggrin:
> *


fawk that noize.
.
you got me confused with tru505cawkryda.
that bitch likes the tea


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:54 PM~11883266
> *fawk that noize.
> .
> you got me confused with tru505cawkryda.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that man wants to face you to an a$$whoopin' contest. when is it going down? hno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 01:56 PM~11883300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that man wants to face you to an a$$whoopin' contest.  when is it going down?  hno:
> *


i ain't skurred.
he says it's gonna be here in march - for the lrm show.
but he'll pull a pistol out.
.
i ain't his wife or his kid....i'll whoop that bitch's ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:58 PM~11883328
> *i ain't skurred.
> he says it's gonna be here in march - for the lrm show.
> but he'll pull a pistol out.
> ...


 :0 bets?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:58 PM~11883328
> *i ain't skurred.
> he says it's gonna be here in march - for the lrm show.
> but he'll pull a pistol out.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 01:59 PM~11883344
> *:0  bets?
> *


on what?
whether he'll pull out a pistola?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 04:01 PM~11883370
> *on what?
> whether he'll pull out a pistola?
> *


the fight, but if he shoots you, bets off


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 16 2008, 03:58 PM~11883328
> *i ain't skurred.
> he says it's gonna be here in march - for the lrm show.
> but he'll pull a pistol out.
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:02 PM~11883378
> *the fight, but if he shoots you, bets off
> *


true can't place a bet on a dead man walking


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Oct 16 2008, 02:02 PM~11883378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 04:03 PM~11883395
> *true can't place a bet on a dead man walking
> *


yeah, the times we are in now a days, any pussy can shoot somebody. No one ever does an old fashion beat down without guns ablazing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:04 PM~11883407
> *yeah, the times we are in now a days, any pussy can shoot somebody. No one ever does an old fashion beat down without guns ablazing.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

so who the fuk is gonna see Max Payne this weekend?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:09 PM~11883474
> *so who the fuk is gonna see Max Payne this weekend?
> *


you left yourself open for a d-n


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:09 PM~11883474
> *so who the fuk is gonna see Max Payne this weekend?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 04:11 PM~11883506
> *you left yourself open for a d-n
> *


buh


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 04:11 PM~11883509
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:09 PM~11883474
> *so who the fuk is gonna see Max Payne this weekend?
> *


DZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


thanks latin for reminding me


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:12 PM~11883523
> *
> *


REGALIZE GONE YET?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 01:52 PM~11883226
> *not an actor, but i seen jay z at gas station one day..  rollin a bentley bucket.    told em if he wanted to race and he acted skurred.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 16 2008, 03:15 PM~11883562
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 04:14 PM~11883557
> *REGALIZE GONE YET?
> *


interior is in, need to put the trim and imma throw her in the street. got something else to tend to


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:17 PM~11883594
> *interior is in, need to put the trim and imma throw her in the street. got something else to tend to
> *


DEEZNUTZ?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 04:13 PM~11883542
> *DZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> thanks latin for reminding me
> *


oh right, been a while since I posted. forgot the rules. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 04:17 PM~11883600
> *DEEZNUTZ?
> *


and there we go again LOL fuker


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:17 PM~11883594
> *interior is in, need to put the trim and imma throw her in the street. got something else to tend to
> *


PM INFO CHINO.......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 04:19 PM~11883619
> *PM INFO CHINO.......
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 02:17 PM~11883600
> *DEEZNUTZ?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Oct 16 2008, 04:18 PM~11883603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:20 PM~11883637
> *:dunno:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 04:24 PM~11883693
> *:rant:
> *


thats right tell em off!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 04:14 PM~11883557
> *REGALIZE GONE YET?
> *


regalize '07


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 04:27 PM~11883729
> *regalize '07
> *


TO BE CONTINUED DEC '08........... :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 04:28 PM~11883744
> *TO BE CONTINUED DEC '08........... :dunno:
> *


y hasta la verga '09


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 04:28 PM~11883744
> *TO BE CONTINUED DEC '08........... :dunno:
> *


and 09?


edit opps i did a repost :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

might as well put off ya'll projects til next year.. cause '08 is year of da '68


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 04:29 PM~11883753
> *y hasta la verga '09
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

H-TOWN where is my chancla got $$$$$$ :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 04:31 PM~11883778
> *might as well put off ya'll projects til next year..  cause '08 is year of da '68
> *


63 rag getting final details finished up :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 16 2008, 04:32 PM~11883794
> *H-TOWN where is my chancla got $$$$$$ :0  :0
> *


bawler talk


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 04:31 PM~11883778
> *might as well put off ya'll projects til next year..  cause '08 is year of da '68
> *


YOU DOING BIG THINGS FOR OCT., NOV., DEC. OF '08......... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Oct 16 2008, 04:33 PM~11883806
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 04:34 PM~11883825
> *YOU DOING BIG THINGS FOR OCT., NOV., DEC. OF '08......... :uh:
> *


man has $. sure he can get it done by then.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 04:37 PM~11883847
> *man has $.  sure he can get it done by then.
> *


I WOULD JUST BREAK BREAD FOR LAST THREE MONTHS OF THE YEAR ON RIDE AND HIT THE STREETS IN '09....... :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 04:38 PM~11883870
> *I WOULD JUST BREAK BREAD FOR LAST THREE MONTHS OF THE YEAR ON RIDE AND HIT THE STREETS IN '09....... :dunno:
> *


+ he doesn't have as much rust as your blazer. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 16 2008, 04:32 PM~11883798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 


but true


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 04:44 PM~11883947
> *  maybe we'll have to nose up  :0
> 
> *


good to see another lolo hittin the streets of h town


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 04:46 PM~11883966
> *good to see another lolo hittin the streets of h town
> *


_*CHINGA TU MADRE PUTITO!!!! :biggrin: *_


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

WANTED!
a 44" moonroof the one with no glass the the sheetmetal one. complete with the cut out of the donor cars roof for my 4 door


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 04:49 PM~11884002
> *WANTED!
> a 44" moonroof the one with no glass the the sheetmetal one. complete with the cut out of the donor cars roof for my 4 door
> *


 :cheesy: i heard latin has one!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 04:51 PM~11884036
> *:cheesy: i heard latin has one!
> *


good he knows my #


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 04:49 PM~11884002
> *WANTED!
> a 44" moonroof the one with no glass the the sheetmetal one. complete with the cut out of the donor cars roof for my 4 door
> *


 :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 04:51 PM~11884036
> *:cheesy: i heard latin has one!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 04:31 PM~11883778
> *might as well put off ya'll projects til next year..  cause '08 is year of da '68
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 04:56 PM~11884098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whole lot of nosey fkrs have seen my bucket this week.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 04:59 PM~11884136
> *whole lot of nosey fkrs have seen my bucket this week.
> *


any of you nosey fkrs take pics?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PM A ******_@Oct 16 2008, 02:33 PM~11883806
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 05:03 PM~11884196
> *any of you nosey fkrs take pics?
> *


woudnt doubt it.but they probably sending only sending pics via text message and email, cause they skurred to speak their mind here.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 16 2008, 02:32 PM~11883794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already said my piece about rust and chain steering wheel..otherwise the 68 is clean


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 05:16 PM~11884362
> *woudnt doubt it.but they probably  sending only sending pics via text message and email, cause they skurred to speak their mind here.
> *


 :angry: scarry cats


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 03:23 PM~11884451
> *:angry: scarry cats
> *


 hno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 16 2008, 04:32 PM~11883794
> *H-TOWN where is my chancla got $$$$$$ :0  :0
> *


at the shop :biggrin: i dont know if i want to sell it.its like part of the family(sentimental value) :biggrin: but u know what they say.$$$$ talks.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 05:20 PM~11884408
> *i already said my piece about rust and chain steering wheel..otherwise the 68 is clean
> *


and i still like the chain steering wheel,thats 3x OG ... so fk you!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Oct 16 2008, 04:09 PM~11883474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he sure did :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 04:39 PM~11883882
> *+ he doesn't have as much rust as your blazer.  :ugh:
> *


POINT WELL TAKEN, BUT BLAZER IS FOR PART TO USE FOR SOMETHING ELSE.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 16 2008, 04:09 PM~11883474
> *so who the fuk is gonna see Max Payne this weekend?
> *


looks dumb. and dude in it, one of the NKOTB? if so bet hrny gonna be seeing it this weekend.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 04:44 PM~11883947
> *not as big as buying chips for used roadster,thats power moves there  :uh:
> *


THAT SMALL TIME WORK....... :yessad: POWER MOVE MADE IN OTHER AREAS.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 05:40 PM~11884647
> *looks dumb.    and dude in it, one of the NKOTB?     if so bet hrny gonna be seeing it this weekend.*


not in our plans


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 05:38 PM~11884629
> *POINT WELL TAKEN, BUT BLAZER IS FOR PART TO USE FOR SOMETHING ELSE.....
> *


kinda pointless.. to have one bucket to tow another bucket. not that your ever gonna finish that truck anyway, so dont matter.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 05:41 PM~11884659
> *not in our plans
> *


 :0 choke her during, she digs that. so i hear. :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 05:42 PM~11884673
> *:0    choke her during, she digs that.  so i hear.  :ugh:
> *


Good lookin' out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 05:41 PM~11884660
> *kinda pointless.. to have one bucket to tow another bucket.  not that your ever gonna finish that truck anyway, so dont matter.
> *


I GOT MORE WORK DONE ON THE BLAZER IN ONE MONTH THEN YOU DID WITH YOUR 68 SINCE I'VE KNOWN YOU....


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

man i posted in here earlier about wanting to sell a cutlass, but it needs work. its in the "east texas 903" topic, its in the first page. the first post on there. its not really a good pic, but to show it has a euro clip on it, 1985 cutlass, v8-307, good project car. but honest it needs some love, i will have more pics by this weekend hopefully if i find my digital cam. but PM me if interested.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 05:45 PM~11884718
> *man i posted in here earlier about wanting to sell a cutlass, but it needs work. its in the "east texas 903" topic,  its in the first page. the first post on there. its not really a good pic, but to show it has a euro clip on it, 1985 cutlass, v8-307, good project car.  but honest it needs some love, i will have more pics by this weekend hopefully if i find my digital cam. but PM me if interested.
> *


give ya $50 for it.


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

na man.. lol
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=409262&st=0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 05:45 PM~11884718
> *man i posted in here earlier about wanting to sell a cutlass, but it needs work. its in the "east texas 903" topic,  its in the first page. the first post on there. its not really a good pic, but to show it has a euro clip on it, 1985 cutlass, v8-307, good project car.  but honest it needs some love, i will have more pics by this weekend hopefully if i find my digital cam. but PM me if interested.
> *


best bet is to take some good quality pics of interior, exterior, engine, trunk area... and post a topic in for sale section...


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 05:53 PM~11884792
> *thanks
> *


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

you wouldnt know where i could find a pedal car or a old school baby stroller to fix up for my son would u?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 05:57 PM~11884830
> *you wouldnt know where i could find a pedal car or a old school baby stroller to fix up for my son would u?
> *


there all over ebay


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 05:59 PM~11884858
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

where can i get a whole sale on optimas?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 06:10 PM~11884970
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 06:10 PM~11884973
> *X2
> *


X4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 16 2008, 05:44 PM~11884701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure someone here will buy it,these fools love g-body buckets. 



> _Originally posted by BigLazy903+Oct 16 2008, 05:57 PM~11884830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know guy that has connection.. but not for you snitch!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 06:16 PM~11885026
> *you got tons more work to do.
> 
> :rofl:
> *


SO DO YOU TO GET THE CAR TO WITH YOU IN IT........ :burn:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 16 2008, 06:10 PM~11884970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 06:16 PM~11885026
> *i know guy that has connection..    but not for you snitch!
> *


HOOK ME UP WITH THE CONNECT......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 06:20 PM~11885063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: :rant:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 16 2008, 06:20 PM~11885068
> *HOOK ME UP WITH THE CONNECT......
> *


naw, fk you too...




j/k.. 


streetshow said he knows a dude.. so ask him. 

i didnt believe em.. so i just said fk it and paid full retail price. $218 each. thats $1308.00 just in batteries.. could score a fleet of buckets like yours for that kinda $.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 06:30 PM~11885166
> *naw, fk you too...
> j/k..
> streetshow said he knows a dude.. so ask him.
> ...


Shoulda asked could have got wholesale . 

Plus sentimental


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 06:08 PM~11884955
> *where can i get a whole sale on optimas?
> *


Pussy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 16 2008, 04:39 PM~11885288
> *Shoulda asked could have got wholesale .
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 16 2008, 06:42 PM~11885323
> *Pussy
> *


 :uh: 
how much for 12 yellow tops.WHOLE SALE NOT RETAIL


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 06:46 PM~11885366
> *:uh:
> how much for 12 yellow tops.WHOLE SALE NOT RETAIL
> *


For you $1400 and come take your ass whoopin like a man


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 16 2008, 06:42 PM~11885323
> *Pussy
> *


weed and alcohol :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 16 2008, 06:39 PM~11885288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd whoop his ass and just take the $ from em.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 16 2008, 06:48 PM~11885381
> *For you $1400 and come take your ass whoopin like a man
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 16 2008, 04:48 PM~11885381
> *For you $1400 and come take your ass whoopin like a man
> *


 :0 now hes not gonna come u shoulda said 800 and when he showed up beat his ass... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 06:51 PM~11885409
> *:0  now hes not gonna come u shoulda said 800 and when he showed up beat his ass... :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 16 2008, 06:50 PM~11885399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 04:50 PM~11885397
> *weed and alcohol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 06:52 PM~11885428
> *:0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 04:52 PM~11885423
> *:yes:
> *


  probably woulda got slammed on th 68 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 06:53 PM~11885439
> * probably woulda got slammed on th 68  :0
> *


fuck it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 04:55 PM~11885451
> *fuck it
> *


thats what i woulda said :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 06:56 PM~11885464
> *thats what i would said  :biggrin:
> *


i would of taped and and put it on youtube and sent it to devious


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 04:56 PM~11885475
> *i would of taped and and put it on youtube and sent it to devious
> *


i woulda taped it and sold that shit for 49.99


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 remind my short ass not to stand next to yall fucken gorillas


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 06:57 PM~11885484
> *i woulda taped it and sold that shit for 49.99
> *


better idea :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 06:50 PM~11885399
> *oh..  yeah..  maybe i shoulda posted something in here awhile back that i was looking for deal on optimas..      oh wait.. i did!  :uh:    funny how everybody suddenly has hook up,after i'm done paying wholesale.      :uh:
> i'd whoop his ass and just take the $ from em.
> *


I'll give you good deal on optima setup billet switchplate and trophy ... Plus 13 piece wingstop left over from last night


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Oct 16 2008, 04:58 PM~11885491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 06:58 PM~11885491
> *:0 remind my short ass not to stand next to yall fucken gorillas
> *


oh..  you wouldnt be doing no standing. believe that.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 05:09 PM~11885626
> *oh..    you wouldnt be doing no standing.    believe that.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 16 2008, 07:04 PM~11885550
> *I'll give you good deal on optima setup billet switchplate and trophy ... Plus 13 piece wingstop left over from last night
> *


 :uh: thats my wing eating trophy.. good times :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 07:07 PM~11885591
> *your scary ass wont even stand close enough  :uh: might get snitch slapped
> :biggrin:
> *


i stood next to you in the true eminence show when boilers batts were low and did i get bitch slapped?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 16 2008, 07:07 PM~11885591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 07:10 PM~11885645
> *i stood next to you in the true eminence show when boilers batts were low and did i get bitch slapped?
> *


 :0 


cali say it aint so.. tell me you didn't bitch out when you seen em in person.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DESERT DREAMS AND MANIACOS ARE GONA BE CRUZING WESTHEIMER ON SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER 10 PM . SO LETS ROLL. EVERYONE WELCOME TO COME AND HANG OUT SO ROLL CALL FOR THE RIDERS.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 07:16 PM~11885722
> *:0
> cali say it aint so..  tell me you didn't bitch out when you seen em in person.
> *


So short probably didn't see him.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 05:10 PM~11885645
> *i stood next to you in the true eminence show when boilers batts were low and did i get bitch slapped?
> *


didnt know he was there he knew who i was tho.. he shoulda got gangsta and said slap me bitch..and he woulda got dropped...but its possible i still dont know what he look like... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 05:16 PM~11885722
> *:0
> cali say it aint so..  tell me you didn't bitch out when you seen em in person.
> *


i didnt bitch out :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 05:29 PM~11885862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry dont remember any blue bitches anywhere at that show


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 07:31 PM~11885882
> *sorry dont remember any blue bitches anywhere at that show
> *


well i never wear red so i guess you didnt see


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 16 2008, 07:27 PM~11885837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. aight.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 07:32 PM~11885889
> *well i never wear red so i guess you didnt see
> *


 :0 set trippin again.. hno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 16 2008, 07:17 PM~11885734
> *DESERT DREAMS AND MANIACOS ARE GONA BE CRUZING WESTHEIMER ON SATURDAY NIGHT AFTER 10 PM . SO LETS ROLL.  EVERYONE WELCOME TO COME AND HANG OUT SO ROLL CALL FOR THE RIDERS.
> *


i would go but its lorena bday on the 20th(monday)so were gonna celebrate it on saturday.maybe next week


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Oct 16 2008, 05:32 PM~11885889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: yea he does...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 07:32 PM~11885889
> *well i never wear red so i guess you didnt see
> *


i only wear red when the texans play.i think thats a unlucky ass color cuz they always losing


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 05:38 PM~11885949
> *i only wear red when the texans play.i think thats a unlucky ass color cuz they always losing
> *


they just suck..dont blame it on the color :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 07:39 PM~11885963
> *they just suck..dont blame it on the color  :biggrin:
> *


x2 they could try every color in the rainbow and fkrs will still suck.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 16 2008, 07:39 PM~11885963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 07:42 PM~11885991
> *x2    they could try every color in the rainbow and fkrs will still suck.
> *


X10000000000000000


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 05:54 PM~11886117
> *:twak:
> *


i guess you are a die hard texan fan... probably 1 of the 10 left :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 08:04 PM~11886226
> *i guess you are a die hard texan fan... probably 1 of the 10 left  :0
> *


theres alot of them.thats why there games are always sold out and the people that cant get in are tailgating. :biggrin: 1 out of 10 you must mean rockets fans :thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:10 PM~11886297
> *theres alot of them.thats why there games are always sold out and the people that cant get in are tailgating. :biggrin: 1 out of 10 you must mean rockets fans :thumbsdown:
> *


lol dont invlove the rockets cuz im pretty sure even them can beat the texans in football :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 06:10 PM~11886297
> *theres alot of them.thats why there games are always sold out and the people that cant get in are tailgating. :biggrin: 1 out of 10 you must mean rockets fans :thumbsdown:
> *


oh didnt know that..they still suck :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 06:12 PM~11886316
> *lol dont invlove the rockets cuz im pretty sure even them can beat the texans in football  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 08:12 PM~11886316
> *lol dont invlove the rockets cuz im pretty sure even them can beat the texans in football  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


one play and the rockets will be complaining about there toes being broken and backs hurting :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:19 PM~11886397
> *one play and the rockets will be complaining about there toes being broken and backs hurting :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and funny thing is that even at that they have a better winning percentage :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 08:19 PM~11886411
> *and funny thing is that even at that they have a better winning percentage  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


basketball is easy :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:22 PM~11886449
> *basketball is easy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 08:24 PM~11886470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:28 PM~11886509
> *:uh:
> *


ITS OK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 08:29 PM~11886513
> *ITS OK
> *


what that the rockets suck


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 16 2008, 08:41 PM~11886639
> *what that the rockets suck
> *


lol ok, one of the top contenders in there division


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 08:36 AM~11879985
> *:uh:  hrny probably has front row seats and backstage pass..    groupies usually do.
> *


Hny is my kids age and they all wanted to go. You don't have to be jealous. You got your own kids Down the Block. :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*OK MY DEAR INVASION FRIENDS! CHANGE OF TOPIC! WE WILL BE HITTING THE LOUIEVILLE TOPIC! INVASION ATTACK WILL START AT 130PM THEIR TIME! CENTRAL TIME WILL BE AT 1230 PM!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 07:10 PM~11885645
> *i stood next to you in the true eminence show when boilers batts were low and did i get bitch slapped?
> *


ay buey!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 10:47 PM~11888140
> *ay buey!
> *


*OK MY DEAR INVASION FRIENDS! CHANGE OF TOPIC! WE WILL BE HITTING THE LOUIEVILLE TOPIC! INVASION ATTACK WILL START AT 130PM THEIR TIME! CENTRAL TIME WILL BE AT 1230 PM!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 16 2008, 10:32 PM~11887930
> *OK MY DEAR INVASION FRIENDS! CHANGE OF TOPIC! WE WILL BE HITTING THE LOUIEVILLE TOPIC! INVASION ATTACK WILL START AT 130PM THEIR TIME! CENTRAL TIME WILL BE AT 1230 PM!
> 
> 
> *


i'll be late, will be at lunch then have to take a shit to clear my mind. hno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 10:49 PM~11888169
> *i'll be late, will be at lunch then have to take a shit to clear my mind.  hno:
> *


 :angry: you better cut it in half puto!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 10:49 PM~11888169
> *i'll be late, will be at lunch then have to take a shit to clear my mind.  hno:
> *


Fuck that cut it short! Everyone needs to be ready!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 16 2008, 10:53 PM~11888226
> *Fuck that cut it short! Everyone needs to be ready!
> *


i'm going to go survey the topic right now, brb...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Oct 16 2008, 10:26 PM~11887865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
yeah.. ya'll losers have fun.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 11:15 PM~11888504
> *:uh:
> yeah..  ya'll losers have fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 sale.. 4 dumps.. dunno what they are..dont care.. just make offers. probably give em to ya cheap. 

look like thise.but used and have chrome blocks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 08:47 PM~11888140
> *ay buey!
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 11:24 PM~11888608
> *4 sale..  4 dumps.. dunno what they are..dont care.. just make offers.  probably give em to ya cheap.
> 
> look like thise.but used and have chrome blocks.
> ...


 :uh: $10 each


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 09:27 PM~11888653
> *:uh: $10 each
> *


nope thats the non snitch price..your price is 45


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 11:28 PM~11888664
> *nope thats the non snitch price..your price is 45
> *


mayne devious you got bitches to talk for you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 09:31 PM~11888690
> *mayne devious you got  bitches to talk for you
> *


shoulda called me a bitch at the show since u knew who i was and i didnt know who u were..or were u scared??..and stop kissing devious ass i heard u on his slap list :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 16 2008, 11:35 PM~11888735
> *shoulda called me a bitch at the show since u knew who i was and i didnt know who u were..or were u scared??..and stop kissing devious ass i heard u on his slap list  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Oct 16 2008, 09:43 PM~11888845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2008, 09:03 PM~11888350
> *i'm going to go survey the topic right now, brb...
> *


ghey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Oct 16 2008, 11:27 PM~11888653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, aint like that. i just said for that man to keep his distance if he ever sees me.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 17 2008, 12:14 AM~11889138
> *
> *


so did you take that trip to where you said?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 16 2008, 10:15 PM~11889143
> *so did you take that trip to where you said?
> *


naw was sick today...probably go tomorrow...if i feel better


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 17 2008, 12:19 AM~11889179
> *naw was sick today...probably go tomorrow...if i feel better
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, streetshow, *Hny Brn Eyz,* JUSTDEEZ

:nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 17 2008, 12:24 AM~11889214
> *chevylo97, streetshow, Hny Brn Eyz, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> *


wassapenin Dave?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 17 2008, 12:24 AM~11889214
> *chevylo97, streetshow, Hny Brn Eyz, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> *



:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 09:24 PM~11888608
> *4 sale..  4 dumps.. dunno what they are..dont care.. just make offers.  probably give em to ya cheap.
> 
> look like thise.but used and have chrome blocks.
> ...


apiece of heater hose and two hose clamps for em. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 16 2008, 10:25 PM~11889223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 12:26 AM~11889229
> *apiece of heater hose and two hose clamps for em. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 16 2008, 04:40 PM~11884647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 04:29 AM~11890237
> *Really? Gotta see it then! Good times at concert. Felt like I was in middle school all over again! :cheesy:
> 
> :0.
> ...


up early aint u


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 16 2008, 06:39 PM~11885288
> *Shoulda asked could have got wholesale .
> 
> Plus sentimental
> *


I ONLY NEED ONE YELLOW TOP OPTIMA BATTERY.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 04:30 PM~11885166
> *naw, fk you too...
> j/k..
> streetshow said he knows a dude.. so ask him.
> ...


SNITCH


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 08:06 AM~11890449
> *SNITCH
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 06:06 AM~11890449
> *SNITCH
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 17 2008, 06:09 AM~11890461
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*OK MY DEAR INVASION FRIENDS! CHANGE OF TOPIC! WE WILL BE HITTING THE LOUIEVILLE TOPIC! INVASION ATTACK WILL START AT 130PM THEIR TIME! CENTRAL TIME WILL BE AT 1230 PM!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 08:25 AM~11890531
> *OK MY DEAR INVASION FRIENDS! CHANGE OF TOPIC! WE WILL BE HITTING THE LOUIEVILLE TOPIC! INVASION ATTACK WILL START AT 130PM THEIR TIME! CENTRAL TIME WILL BE AT 1230 PM!
> 
> 
> *


vete a la verga puto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2008, 06:42 AM~11890249
> *up early aint u
> *


groupies never sleep


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2008, 05:42 AM~11890249
> *up early aint u
> *


yes.... :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 08:08 AM~11890687
> *groupies never sleep
> *


so true. :cheesy: 

but ive been known to pass out here or there. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 09:14 AM~11890719
> *so true. :cheesy:
> 
> but ive been known to pass out here or there. :ugh:
> ...


 :uh: yeah, i seen the pictures


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 11:24 PM~11888608
> *4 sale..  4 dumps.. dunno what they are..dont care.. just make offers.  probably give em to ya cheap.
> 
> look like thise.but used and have chrome blocks.
> ...


2 sold. 2 still available


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 09:14 AM~11890719
> *so true. :cheesy:
> 
> but ive been known to pass out here or there. :ugh:
> ...


i found that song but wasn't the version that i wanted. is jahir also heroes del silencio? not too familiar with spanish roque. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 06:29 AM~11890237
> *Really? Gotta see it then! Good times at concert. Felt like I was in middle school all over again! :cheesy:
> *


original. by the delfonics, a truely talented group. 





lame as attempt at duplicating their style. NKOTB should be booty raped for fk'n up the song.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 08:15 AM~11890721
> *:uh:    yeah, i seen the pictures
> *


 :angel:

dont give a fk. had a good time that night.... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 09:47 AM~11890925
> *:angel:
> 
> dont give a fk. had a good time that night.... :yes: :biggrin:
> *


surpised you remember any of it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 09:47 AM~11890925
> *:angel:
> 
> dont give a fk. had a good time that night.... :yes: :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:17 AM~11890739
> *i found that song but wasn't the version that i wanted.  is jahir also heroes del silencio?  not too familiar with spanish roque.  :dunno:
> *


never heard of him. :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 08:33 AM~11890833
> *original.  by the delfonics, a truely talented group.
> 
> 
> ...


they sang it last night. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 07:16 AM~11890733
> *2 sold.    2 still available
> *


ok mr I GOT PRETTY DECENT CREDIT :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 08:49 AM~11890932
> *surpised you remember any of it.
> *


of course i remember!!! ill never forget it that night.  


:ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2008, 05:42 PM~11885991
> *x2    they could try every color in the rainbow and fkrs will still suck.
> *


x1000000000000!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 08:49 AM~11890936
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 17 2008, 09:50 AM~11890943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

RA_RA comming out to westheimer tomorrow? :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 07:54 AM~11890967
> *bet it got your chonies wet..
> 
> oh wait.. nevermind.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> when seen it the other times your other club members posted it... :uh: hey since u ballin how about u buy all the plates yourself and give them to whoever shows up from layitlow :0
> 
> 
> just like you to always try to get something 4 free.....but this is coming from the guy with 2 house's and plasma's
> :thumbsdown:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:34 AM~11890558
> *vete a la verga puto
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 09:57 AM~11890981
> *RA_RA  comming out to westheimer tomorrow? :uh:
> *


 :angry: you invading today?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 08:00 AM~11891007
> *:angry: you invading today?
> *


NO ESOS WEYES WILLCALL INS ON MY ASS hno: hno: hno: :yessad:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 09:57 AM~11890981
> *RA_RA  comming out to westheimer tomorrow? :uh:
> *


ya'll going to b posted up at the taco cabana?????and what time?????


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:01 AM~11891016
> *NO ESOS WEYES WILLCALL INS ON MY ASS hno:  hno:  hno:  :yessad:
> *


 :angry: pussy! and no not a nice bald pussy! :angry: an old ladies ugly dripping pussy! :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 17 2008, 08:03 AM~11891023
> *ya'll going to posted up at the taco cabana?????and what time?????
> *


YES SIR AFTER 10 PM  LET YOUR PEOPLE KNOW


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 10:04 AM~11891035
> *:angry: pussy! and no not a nice bald pussy! :angry:  an old ladies ugly dripping pussy! :angry:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 08:04 AM~11891035
> *:angry: pussy! and no not a nice bald pussy! :angry:  an old ladies ugly dripping pussy! :angry:
> *


EWWWW :barf: :barf: . WHEN IS THE INVASION AND TO WHO ? NOMAS DIME DONDE Y CUANDO MY CHAPULIN :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 10:04 AM~11891035
> *:angry: pussy! and no not a nice bald pussy! :angry:  an old ladies ugly dripping pussy! :angry:
> *


i won't see streetshow the same anymore :burn:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:04 AM~11891042
> *YES SIR AFTER 10 PM    LET YOUR PEOPLE KNOW
> *


that sounds cool we will try to make it.. we got a lot going on sat for the bbq sunday...but we our always down to ride.......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:08 AM~11891061
> *i won't see streetshow the same anymore  :burn:
> *


 :uh: :uh: mr itchy culo :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:07 AM~11891057
> *EWWWW  :barf:  :barf: . WHEN IS THE INVASION AND TO WHO ? NOMAS DIME DONDE Y CUANDO MY CHAPULIN :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :uh: ive been post whorin it everywhere!

1230 central time and the louisville topic! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:12 AM~11891088
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh: mr itchy culo  :uh:
> *


you get that bbq link?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Oct 17 2008, 08:12 AM~11891095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:   :uh: :uh: what you talkiing bout are u smoking that shit again ??:nono: :nono: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:26 AM~11891196
> *
> :uh:  :uh:      :uh:  :uh: what you talkiing bout are u smoking that shit again  ??:nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


CHECK YOUR CELLPHONE :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

nah i didnt get nothing send it again :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:26 AM~11891196
> *cant do got wipers to replace . nah i try to go talk sum shit to those gueros
> :uh:  :uh:      :uh:  :uh: what you talkiing bout are u smoking that shit again  ??:nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: are they napa wipers?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 08:46 AM~11891388
> *:uh: are they napa wipers?
> *


nah the cheap kind from china made i pay 2.99 a set and sell em fror 12 each


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:52 AM~11891443
> *nah the cheap kind from china made i pay 2.99 a set and sell em fror 12 each
> *


wagon peddler! :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 08:54 AM~11891461
> *wagon peddler! :angry:
> *


te pedaleo la bicicleta wey????si quieres :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > when seen it the other times your other club members posted it... :uh: hey since u ballin how about u buy all the plates yourself and give them to whoever shows up from layitlow :0
> > *just like you to always try to get something 4 free.....but this is coming from the guy with 2 house's and plasma's*
> > :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 17 2008, 09:03 AM~11891542
> *:0
> *


hey rusty boy how many optimas u need and how soon?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 10:59 AM~11891507
> *te pedaleo la bicicleta wey????si quieres  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: tu a mi me la pelas putito!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 09:04 AM~11891556
> *:uh: tu a mi me la pelas putito!
> *


putito el papa de tus hijos wey. :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 11:06 AM~11891570
> *putito el papa de tus hijos wey. :0
> *


tu me enpapas el chile de cacahuates guey!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 17 2008, 11:01 AM~11891531
> *i dont need shit for free or ask for free shit and u know this...wouldnt eat that shit anyway :uh: rather spend my five bucks on hennessy
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 11:04 AM~11891552
> *hey rusty boy how many optimas u need and how soon?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 17 2008, 08:30 AM~11891236
> *CHECK YOUR CELLPHONE  :uh:
> *


pinche drama starter


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 17 2008, 12:02 PM~11892148
> *pinche drama starter
> *


:cheesy: hey you invading with us?


x2! gt is all over you in o.t. but i voted for you!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 10:05 AM~11892176
> *:cheesy: hey you invading with us?
> x2! gt is all over you in o.t. but i voted for you!
> *


what time and what thread?
fuck that lame ass 505cawkryda.
i been at the shows last 2 years and 2 years ago he was gonna kick my ass.
fuck him


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 09:52 AM~11890952
> *of course i remember!!! ill never forget it that night.
> :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 17 2008, 12:06 PM~11892186
> *what time and what thread?
> fuck that lame ass 505cawkryda.
> i been at the shows last 2 years and 2 years ago he was gonna kick my ass.
> ...


20 minutes louisville


:0 did he show up?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 17 2008, 10:08 AM~11892202
> *20 minutes louisville
> :0 did he show up?
> *


they said he was there.
but who knows.
i was around and never saw him.
fuck it i'm down for whateva.
.
i'll hit it up in 20


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 17 2008, 12:12 PM~11892243
> *they said he was there.
> but who knows.
> i was around and never saw him.
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

97.9 The Box is announcing that you can get a ticket for $10 starting tomorrow at 10 am. *This weekend only*. Go to kbxx.com to get tickets. 

Confirmed line-up as of today - Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, Lil Keke, Trae, Z-Ro, ESG, Lil O and more to be announced.


Los Magnificos Custom Car show and Concert

Sunday, November 23rd from 11a-7pm

Reliant Center


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 17 2008, 12:51 PM~11892811
> *97.9 The Box is announcing that you can get a ticket for $10 starting tomorrow at 10 am.  This weekend only.  Go to kbxx.com to get tickets.
> 
> Confirmed line-up as of today - Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, Lil Keke, Trae, Z-Ro, ESG, Lil O and more to be announced.
> ...


 :thumbsdown: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 17 2008, 12:51 PM~11892811
> *97.9 The Box is announcing that you can get a ticket for $10 starting tomorrow at 10 am.  This weekend only.  Go to kbxx.com to get tickets.
> 
> Confirmed line-up as of today - Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, Lil Keke, Trae, Z-Ro, ESG, Lil O and more to be announced.
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 17 2008, 10:26 AM~11891196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna stag those enterprise batteries you got at shop and paint tops yellow huh? he'll never know the difference!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 08:54 AM~11890967
> *bet it got your chonies wet..
> 
> oh wait.. nevermind.
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

nope, no sign but i did buy a shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 01:43 PM~11893681
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> nope, no sign but i did buy a shirt. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: bet you cried


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

streetshow..

no wonder you shopping for some knock offs.. getting ready to shut down the regal game? lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 11:51 AM~11893783
> *streetshow..
> 
> no wonder you shopping for some knock offs.. getting ready to shut down the regal game?  lol
> ...


invisible hood invisible knock offs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 01:54 PM~11893823
> *invisible hood invisible knock offs
> *


coordinate 


that bird on back window carrying a bucket? 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 12:48 PM~11893740
> *:uh:    bet you cried
> *


:yessad: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Pancho Villa (Aug 12, 2004)

Nesto, where you at? You get banned?


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 12:11 PM~11894062
> *:yessad:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Hello gorgeous!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 01:55 PM~11894649
> *Hello gorgeous!
> *


do i know you? :scrutinize:


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 12:59 PM~11894697
> *do i know you? :scrutinize:
> *


you sure know me and my cawk.


----------



## Pancho Villa (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 12:59 PM~11894697
> *do i know you? :scrutinize:
> *


narrow down your captains and you'll figure it out. LOL


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pancho Villa_@Oct 17 2008, 01:03 PM~11894738
> *narrow down your captains and you'll figure it out.  LOL
> *


se fue en chingas


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 12:59 PM~11894697
> *do i know you? :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 01:59 PM~11894697
> *do i know you? :scrutinize:
> *


hi im new to this forum!  

by sending me pics of your carpeted under regions would make me real happy! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.6Trey, streetshow
excuse me sir, but how long till i can get to explore off topic?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 17 2008, 11:55 AM~11893842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


preguntale alas viejas del valle wey :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: EDINBURG or ROMA to be more specific


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 01:23 PM~11894934
> *i bought that car from one of your tios wey  :biggrin: ask him and he didnt have a pretty good credit
> preguntale alas viejas del valle wey  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  EDINBURG or ROMA to be more specific
> *


dicen que te van a ver :0


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 02:23 PM~11894934
> *i bought that car from one of your tios wey  :biggrin: ask him and he didnt have a pretty good credit
> preguntale alas viejas del valle wey  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  EDINBURG or ROMA to be more specific
> *


 :angry: how come you didnt invade puto?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 01:24 PM~11894944
> *dicen que te van a ver  :0
> *


quieren una taquiza de chorizo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 01:26 PM~11894958
> *quieren una taquiza de chorizo :biggrin:
> *


dicen que quieren ver el back seat del street show :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louie1_@Oct 17 2008, 01:24 PM~11894946
> *:angry: how come you didnt invade puto?
> *


no les gustan los RICKY MARTIN WANA be sissys


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 02:27 PM~11894970
> *no seles gustan los RICKY MARTIN WANA be sissys
> *


 :uh: *GUAT?? i dont speaky ricky retardo!*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 01:26 PM~11894969
> *dicen que quieren ver el back seat del street show :cheesy:
> *


o los classic mejor :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 01:29 PM~11894991
> *o los classic mejor  :cheesy:
> *


son buckets :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louie1_@Oct 17 2008, 01:27 PM~11894980
> *:uh: GUAT?? i dont speaky ricky retardo!
> *


para espanol oprima el dos PINCHE MARIPOSO :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNFORGIVEN+Oct 17 2008, 02:00 PM~11894711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 01:30 PM~11895004
> *son buckets :tears:
> *


no quieren sentir el aire en los chichis while rolling down westheimer en un convertible :yes:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 01:33 PM~11895044
> *no quieren sentir el aire en los chichis while rolling down westheimer en un convertible  :yes:
> *


el puto ni priende :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 01:34 PM~11895054
> *el puto ni priende :uh:
> *


si con un lighter :0 :biggrin: o ponle gas wey :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 17 2008, 01:35 PM~11895072
> *
> *


que onda vato de california


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 01:36 PM~11895077
> *si con un lighter  :0  :biggrin: o ponle gas wey  :biggrin:
> *


no tengo dinero para echarle gas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 01:36 PM~11895090
> *que onda vato de california
> *


nada!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 17 2008, 01:42 PM~11895141
> *nada!!!  :biggrin:
> *


fuiste para last minute customs?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 01:43 PM~11895147
> *fuiste para last minute customs?
> *


me know speaky the s..panyo


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

8000 pages and still no good cruise spots. :angry:


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 17 2008, 01:44 PM~11895157
> *8000 pages and still no good cruise spots.  :angry:
> *


westheimer and wilcrest tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 01:41 PM~11895127
> *no tengo dinero para echarle gas
> *


tu eres un baller wey con los tres classicos :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 03:45 PM~11895166
> *westheimer and wilcrest tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2008, 01:58 PM~11895316
> *tu eres un baller wey con los tres classicos  :0  :0
> *


lo unico que tengo es pastel de tres leches


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 01:33 PM~11895041
> *:uh:
> *


no love for daddy yesca? :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNFORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2008, 02:06 PM~11895403
> *no love for daddy yesca? :dunno:
> *


yo tengo puros huevos rancheros :happysad:


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UNFORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11895403
> *no love for daddy yesca? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: asking for gay love is not cool for la raza! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

:uh: smiley abuse going on here today!


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNFORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2008, 03:06 PM~11895403
> *no love for daddy yesca? :dunno:
> *


loco!


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 02:41 PM~11895822
> *loco!
> *


maybe you recognize me like this


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louie1+Oct 17 2008, 02:12 PM~11895477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 03:46 PM~11895862
> *maybe you recognize me like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

nope. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 02:48 PM~11895892
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> nope. :biggrin:
> *


how was concert?


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 02:48 PM~11895892
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> nope. :biggrin:
> *


i don't remember what hrny looks like.
i only see the top or back of her head.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNFORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2008, 03:48 PM~11895884
> *
> *


those white boys got all yall banned? :roflmao:


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 02:49 PM~11895895
> *how was concert?
> *


me caveman.
how was concert?
me want hny hole.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 17 2008, 03:49 PM~11895895
> *how was concert?
> *


really good.... :biggrin:


----------



## UNFORGIVEN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 02:49 PM~11895900
> *those white boys got all yall banned?  :roflmao:
> *


i just can't post with my real account.
i can float around on the boards but that's it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNFORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2008, 03:49 PM~11895897
> *i don't remember what hrny looks like.
> i only see the top or back of her head.
> *


si como no! :buttkick: 

keep dreamin fker!! Lol!


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.6Trey, louies90, Hny Brn Eyz, dj short dog

sup shortdog, sent ya a request on tha myspace :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNFORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2008, 03:50 PM~11895909
> *me caveman.
> how was concert?
> me want hny hole.
> *


:no:


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 03:49 PM~11895900
> *those white boys got all yall banned?  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: assholes!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNFORGIVEN_@Oct 17 2008, 03:51 PM~11895922
> *i just can't post with my real account.
> i can float around on the boards but that's it.
> *


im sure you will figure somethin out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louie1_@Oct 17 2008, 03:54 PM~11895957
> *:angry: assholes!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 03:56 PM~11895977
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: not you precious! them white boys!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 17 2008, 01:44 PM~11895157
> *8000 pages and still no good cruise spots.  :angry:
> *


welcom to "cant get right houston" cant wait til i move :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats your homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 17 2008, 04:52 PM~11895934
> *si como no! :buttkick:
> 
> keep dreamin fker!! Lol!
> *


you prolly want one of those romantic mother fkrs that hold you afterwards.. then get you a towel wipe off cooter dry, then maybe give you ride home huh.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2008, 03:32 PM~11896369
> *welcom to "cant get right houston" cant wait til i move  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 17 2008, 08:14 PM~11899116
> *:guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 17 2008, 10:14 PM~11899116
> *:guns:
> *


slow down there killer :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2008, 03:32 PM~11896369
> *welcom to "cant get right houston" cant wait til i move  :biggrin:
> *


that makes 2 of us.............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2008, 03:32 PM~11896369
> *welcom to "cant get right houston" cant wait til i move  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

once again . crusing going doown tonight on westheimer and wilcrest. at the taco cabana after 10 pm . i have talk to a lot of people and a lot of are down to go so it looks like is gona get crunk. ALSO I KNOW THERE IS A BLUE REGAL GOING AND ITS SUPPOSED TO BE SUTHING THE GAME DOWN FOR ALL THESTREET SINGLE PUMPS :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 17 2008, 10:58 PM~11899638
> *that makes 2 of us.............
> *


I CAN'T WAIT EITHER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 18 2008, 08:40 AM~11902167
> *once again . crusing going doown tonight on westheimer and wilcrest. at the taco cabana after 10 pm . i have talk to a lot of people and a lot of are down to go so it looks like is gona get crunk. ALSO I KNOW THERE IS A BLUE REGAL GOING AND ITS SUPPOSED TO BE SUTHING THE GAME DOWN FOR ALL THESTREET SINGLE PUMPS  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2008, 07:35 AM~11902357
> *I CAN'T WAIT EITHER!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


q onda LOCO ya se que andas de gira comprando NEW TOYS :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 18 2008, 09:44 AM~11902402
> *q onda LOCO ya se que andas de gira comprando NEW TOYS  :0  :0  :0
> *


HEADED TO SAN ANTO..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 18 2008, 08:18 AM~11902566
> *HEADED TO SAN ANTO..
> *


ya vi q los ZETAS si tienen feria :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2008, 05:45 PM~11896974
> *you prolly want one of those romantic mother fkrs that hold you afterwards..  then get you a towel wipe off cooter dry, then maybe give you ride home huh.
> *


No ride home. That's why I always take my car.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

morning sunshines


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2008, 10:40 AM~11902670
> *No ride home. That's why I always take my car.
> *


drive safely :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2008, 10:58 AM~11902731
> *drive safely  :ugh:
> *


Shouldn't you be out looking for your bucket.


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

can anyone post up yet?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2008, 09:58 AM~11902731
> *drive safely  :ugh:
> *


Always.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louie1_@Oct 18 2008, 01:17 PM~11903352
> *can anyone post up yet?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Oct 18 2008, 11:55 AM~11902976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 12:48 PM~11903529
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry: asshole!


----------



## eldiablos74 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2008, 12:37 PM~11903468
> *Always.
> *


 :cheesy: buenos dias! como estan las cortinas de carne? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louie1_@Oct 18 2008, 01:53 PM~11903582
> *:angry: asshole!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: dont get mad cuz i have connections


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 01:37 PM~11903970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 18 2008, 05:57 PM~11904561
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pinche paisas :biggrin: taking over l.i.l


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 04:44 PM~11904797
> *pinche paisas  :biggrin: taking over l.i.l
> *


where is the cake wey. :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any one have some rims for sale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 18 2008, 05:27 PM~11905045
> *any one  have some rims for sale
> *


yea............................DEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 18 2008, 07:20 PM~11904996
> *where is the cake wey.  :uh:
> *


ate that bitch already :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guys... outta curiousity does anyone know if sams boat on richmond has the ufc fight, and if so what time do the main fights start? like 10 right?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 05:42 PM~11905143
> *ate that bitch already :biggrin:
> *


 ni modo ONE MORE TIME WE GONA CRUSIE WESTHEIMER TOOGHT BOUT 10 PM LOTS OF RIDERS TALKING BOUT SHOWING UP SO I HOPE TO SE LOTS OF YA THERE :biggrin: REMEMBER WILCREST AND WESTHEIMER AT THE TACO CABA . BUT I DONT THINK THEY LL SHOW THE UFC FIGHT THERE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 18 2008, 05:53 PM~11905202
> *Hey guys... outta curiousity does anyone know if sams boat on richmond has the ufc fight, and if so what time do the main fights start? like 10 right?
> *


I ORDERED THE FIGHT AT MY HOUSE AND THE MAIN EVENT STARTS WHEN U GET HERE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up noe...


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2008, 06:15 PM~11905346
> *I ORDERED THE FIGHT AT MY HOUSE AND THE MAIN EVENT STARTS WHEN U GET HERE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BAWLLLIIINNNN!!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2008, 07:15 PM~11905346
> *I ORDERED THE FIGHT AT MY HOUSE AND THE MAIN EVENT STARTS WHEN U GET HERE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Where do u live?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 18 2008, 08:31 PM~11905429
> *Where do u live?
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2008, 06:15 PM~11905346
> *I ORDERED THE FIGHT AT MY HOUSE AND THE MAIN EVENT STARTS WHEN U GET HERE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea, ok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2008, 06:33 PM~11905441
> *yea, ok
> *


yea i order it too..lol :biggrin: $free.99


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 18 2008, 06:41 PM~11905487
> *yea i order it too..lol :biggrin:  $free.99
> *


im about to start poppin tops around here too :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

...im going to Sams boaton Richmond...anyone wanna join


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 18 2008, 06:51 PM~11905523
> *...im going to Sams boaton Richmond...anyone wanna join
> *



i'll be at Ham's boat!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 18 2008, 07:56 PM~11905553
> *i'll be at Ham's boat!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm interesting :wow: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 18 2008, 08:51 PM~11905523
> *...im going to Sams boaton Richmond...anyone wanna join
> *


expensive spot.. bawlin!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cartier01
wass up bro any of the RO peeps rolling tonight? :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2008, 07:04 PM~11905601
> *expensive spot..  bawlin!
> *


do u have to have pretty good credit to go in that place ?? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 18 2008, 09:11 PM~11905652
> *do u have to have pretty good credit to go in that place ?? :uh:
> *


i wish. :angry: i'll stick to the tranny bars. pull out stack of lincoln's and they think you p.diddy rich. maybe i'll go to kinkos and make counterfit lincolns like you did. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2008, 07:48 PM~11905509
> *im about to start poppin tops around here too  :biggrin:
> *


  dam no invite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2008, 08:48 PM~11905509
> *im about to start poppin tops around here too  :biggrin:
> *


coronas?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 18 2008, 07:35 PM~11905877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that raise i asked for didnt come thru so tonite its old milwaukee's best light


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 03:26 PM~11903936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: dont get mad cuz i have connections
> *


 :thumbsdown: i guess its not who you know but who you blow?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 03:37 PM~11903970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: cant ever do that again!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 09:50 PM~11906019
> *:thumbsdown: i guess its not who you know but who you blow?
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 10:10 PM~11906214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fucking dick!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 09:51 PM~11906032
> *:tears:  :tears: cant ever do that again!
> *


fuck that im still down.lets do that in the model car or bike section. :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 10:11 PM~11906226
> *fuck that im still down.lets do that in the model car or bike section. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: they said next time they gonna ip ban us!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 10:10 PM~11906218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: fucking dick!
> *


louies90 Today, 10:10 PM | | Post #160107 

Car Club: im sorry for invading c.c.

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 10:13 PM~11906241
> *louies90  Today, 10:10 PM    |  | Post #160107
> 
> Car Club: im sorry for invading c.c.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

got to show the man that i mean business in lowrider general! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 10:15 PM~11906255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> got to show the man that i mean business in lowrider general! :biggrin:
> *


what happen to the rest of them.are they still banned


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 18 2008, 10:17 PM~11906271
> *what happen to the rest of them.are they still banned
> *


so far elspock84 is. gotta wait on latin, trodder, porky79, texasbowties, and arroyo brothers. :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

fucking shit! 

trodder and elspock are still banned! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 18 2008, 09:40 PM~11905941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha bet impala65 snitched.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 09:51 PM~11906032
> *:tears:  :tears: cant ever do that again!
> *


ya'll will always have ya'll war stories. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MsDani


aint u suppose to be at sam's boat, breakin da bar?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2008, 10:28 PM~11906353
> *do watcha gotta do  namsayin ,  put some lime and salt on it, they wont know difference.
> ha  bet impala65 snitched.
> *


nope! it was juiced86 and 81lac! :angry: fucking snitches!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

61impalaon3 wont set the rest free! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 10:39 PM~11906441
> *61impalaon3 wont set the rest free! :angry:
> *


start a fundraiser 



:roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2008, 10:42 PM~11906465
> *start a fundraiser
> :roflmao:
> *


do you know any good dj's? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 10:43 PM~11906471
> *do you know any good dj's? :cheesy:
> *


only ones that need their own fundraisers. lol


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2008, 10:44 PM~11906478
> *only ones that need their own fundraisers.  lol
> *


i hope its not that fat overweight guy that scratches with his gut! :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

wahahahaha! read the new siggy! wahahahahahah!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 18 2008, 07:27 PM~11905045
> *any one  have some rims for sale
> *


how much are you looking to spend.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2008, 10:53 PM~11906554
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 how come the rest are still banned?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 09:51 PM~11906032
> *:tears:  :tears: cant ever do that again!
> *


fuck you and your invasion. last time i listen to an asshole. :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2008, 10:57 PM~11906578
> *fuck you and your invasion.  last time i listen to an asshole.  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: your retarded texas guys idea!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 10:58 PM~11906582
> *:thumbsdown: your retarded texas guys idea!
> *


bullshit, i didn't even know louisville existed. :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 10:55 PM~11906567
> *:0 how come the rest are still banned?
> *


like u said.. 

quote=louies90,Oct 18 2008, 09:50 PM~11906019]
:thumbsdown: i guess its not who you know but who you blow?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2008, 10:59 PM~11906592
> *bullshit, i didn't even know louisville existed.  :buttkick:
> *


 :angry: fuck it! we'll blame it on the new kid trodder then!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2008, 11:00 PM~11906600
> *like u said.. its about who you blow, not who you know.
> *


 :angry: that comment was for htown for not getting banned like the rest of us!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 11:00 PM~11906603
> *:angry: fuck it! we'll blame it on the new kid trodder then!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 11:01 PM~11906612
> *:angry: that comment was for htown for not getting banned like the rest of us!
> *


u one of the first back.. so you you were 1st in line.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 11:01 PM~11906612
> *:angry: that comment was for htown for not getting banned like the rest of us!
> *


*free texasbowties

Free Pimp Nesto!*


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 18 2008, 11:02 PM~11906626
> *u one of the first back..    so you you were 1st in line.
> *


  willing to learn? ill teach you some tricks!























no joto!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2008, 11:02 PM~11906627
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'><span style='color:blue'>"LOUISVILLE LOWRIDERS, Enter Here" Invasion pgs. 2395-2415 Oct. 17,2009
> ~A day of Infamy~
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 11:04 PM~11906649
> *LORD OF THE REGALS AND KING OF THE BUICKS
> 
> Picotiando Posos C.C. - It's a way of life
> ...


'ta cabron!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2008, 11:09 PM~11906699
> *'ta cabron!
> *


 :yessad: when grown ass men cant take a fucking joke!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 11:11 PM~11906715
> *:yessad: when grown ass men cant take a fucking joke!
> *


i have no comment. too many snitches on layitlow.


:angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 18 2008, 06:01 PM~11905249
> * ni modo ONE MORE TIME WE GONA CRUSIE WESTHEIMER TOOGHT BOUT 10 PM  LOTS OF RIDERS TALKING BOUT SHOWING UP SO I HOPE TO SE LOTS OF YA THERE  :biggrin: REMEMBER WILCREST AND WESTHEIMER AT THE TACO CABA . BUT I DONT THINK THEY LL SHOW THE UFC FIGHT THERE
> *


i went to the spot and didnt see any low lows there... saw some other buckets though... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 18 2008, 10:12 PM~11906237
> *:nono: they said next time they gonna ip ban us!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 18 2008, 11:13 PM~11906743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 18 2008, 07:16 PM~11905694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we just got back went crusing down westheimer . rolling deep we left taco cabana bout 11.30 THANKS TO H TOWN MAGICOS, STRICTLY HOMIES, DESERT DREAMS . LOCOS CREATIONS AND THE SOLO RYDERS THAT SHOWED UP . IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO IT AGAIN NEXT SATURDAY. MAD PROPS TO MY HOMIE MILTON WITH THAT REGAL FOR LIGHTING UP THE STREET AND A GOOD HOPE. SEE YA NEXT WEEK


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2008, 11:02 PM~11906627
> *free texasbowties
> 
> Free Pimp Nesto!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2008, 09:02 PM~11906627
> *free texasbowties
> 
> Free Pimp Nesto!
> *


Other one still banned! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 18 2008, 11:44 PM~11907603
> *no they real unlike the capala :0
> we just got back went crusing down westheimer . rolling deep we left taco cabana bout 11.30 THANKS TO H TOWN MAGICOS, STRICTLY HOMIES, DESERT DREAMS . LOCOS CREATIONS AND THE SOLO RYDERS THAT SHOWED UP . IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO IT AGAIN NEXT SATURDAY. MAD PROPS TO MY HOMIE MILTON WITH THAT REGAL FOR LIGHTING UP THE STREET AND A GOOD HOPE. SEE YA NEXT WEEK
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

HERE SOME PICS FROM THE HANG OUT. TOOK THESE AT THE LAST MINUTE SO MISSED FEW RIDERS.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 19 2008, 01:44 AM~11907910
> *HERE SOME PICS FROM THE HANG OUT. TOOK THESE AT THE LAST MINUTE SO MISSED FEW RIDERS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:55 PM~11906564
> *how much are you looking to spend.
> *


man i dont just tring 2 get quote


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

some nice cars  , and some not so nice cars


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 07:15 AM~11908480
> *some nice cars  , and some not so nice cars
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 19 2008, 03:44 AM~11907910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay buey!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 19 2008, 07:15 AM~11908480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT OF HATING GOING ON IN HERE...GUESS EVERYONE JUST WOKE UP ONE DAY AND AUTOMATICLY HAD A CLEAN CAR...LOL TO EACH THEY OWN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 19 2008, 09:24 AM~11909075
> *ALOT OF HATING GOING ON IN HERE...GUESS EVERYONE JUST WOKE UP ONE DAY AND AUTOMATICLY HAD A CLEAN CAR...LOL TO EACH THEY OWN
> *


i aint hating but its like this. if you wanted to go to a club or out with your people, but you didnt have a clean shirt or clean draws. would u go anways with what you got or would u wait until you had clean clothes to go. im not talkin about anyones car, its just my POV.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2008, 11:28 AM~11909090
> *i aint hating but its like this. if you wanted to go to a club or out with your people, but you didnt have a clean shirt or clean draws. would u go anways with what you got or would u wait until you had clean clothes to go.  im not talkin about anyones car, its just my POV.
> *


i'd go out in durty draws!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 09:30 AM~11909098
> *i'd go out in durty draws!
> *


id go without drawls :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats true but why be worried bout the other man? just sayin to each his own... you have a clean ride no doubt bout that and i feel exactly where you are comming from but it is what it is.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wouldnt call it worried, worried is a word used when someone cares  

any hits on the black trey?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Had few offers but nothing serious... not trying to really put it out there besides lay it low for now since im working on engine compartment getting it cleaned for magnificos...maybe after put it on ebay

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 09:39 AM~11909142
> *Had few offers but nothing serious... not trying to really put it out there besides lay it low for now since im working on engine compartment getting it cleaned for magnificos...maybe after put it on ebay
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


a homeboy in the club was asking me about it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2008, 11:43 AM~11909155
> *a homeboy in the club was asking me about it...
> *


out of town?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 11:43 AM~11909156
> *:0
> *


 :uh: quit instigating...just a inside joke with lonestar


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 09:44 AM~11909161
> *:uh: quit instigating...just a inside joke with lonestar
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 11:47 AM~11909173
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


did you ever take that trip??? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 09:57 AM~11909220
> *did you ever take that trip??? :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 09:44 AM~11909158
> *out of town?
> *


nah local...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 27 2007, 06:29 PM~8189533
> *Heres a couple of vids to check out...
> 
> http://www.38timez.com/SOUTHSIDE_COLLECTION_No_1.WMV
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they post that shit all week and day of event forget. they slippin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 11:09 AM~11909668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

Since when did lowriding enact the rule of needing a clean car to participate? If that was the case myself as well as 80% of Houston lowriders would have to leave their shit n the garage. Y'all got values all fked up. And the other 20% of houston "clean cars" well if we include California cars in this ....your shit stays in the garage too.


----------



## EL GUERO (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11909855
> *Since when did lowriding enact the rule of needing a clean car to participate?  If that was the case myself as well as 80% of Houston lowriders would have to leave their shit n the garage.  Y'all got values all fked up.  And the other 20% of houston "clean cars"  well if we include California cars in this ....your shit stays in the garage too.
> *


 :uh: what if theres no garage pussy?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2008, 01:58 PM~11909960
> *:cheesy:
> *


Come here :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 19 2008, 02:00 PM~11909971
> *:uh:  what if theres no garage pussy?
> *


 Children should be seen not heard. So shut the fk up.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 02:06 PM~11910017
> *Children should be seen not heard. So shut the fk up.
> *


clowner13 is not here so who are you talking to?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 01:04 PM~11910003
> *Come here :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Where's here??? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 19 2008, 02:12 PM~11910045
> *clowner13 is not here so who are you talking to?
> *



It's naptime go get back on your mat before the teacher finds out your gone.















Pussy


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2008, 02:22 PM~11910093
> *:0
> 
> Where's here??? :cheesy:
> *



Pm for details


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 01:41 PM~11910178
> *Pm for details
> *


Interestin....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 02:37 PM~11910156
> *It's naptime go get back on your mat before the teacher finds out your gone.
> Pussy
> *


fucken old people dont even know what day it is. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 12:39 PM~11909855
> *Since when did lowriding enact the rule of needing a clean car to participate?  If that was the case myself as well as 80% of Houston lowriders would have to leave their shit n the garage.  Y'all got values all fked up.  And the other 20% of houston "clean cars"  well if we include California cars in this ....your shit stays in the garage too.
> *


i think its called self respect...why would you want to participate in a car with missing parts, or something leaking from under it

like my homie said....if you want to go to the club in funky, unwashed clothes, then go ahead.

i think others would pefer not to. :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 02:56 PM~11910251
> *i think its called self respect...why would you want to participate in a car with missing parts, or something leaking from under it
> 
> like my homie said....if you want to go to the club in funky, unwashed clothes, then go ahead.
> ...


An attribute of self respect would be taking pride in what you have and accomplished whether it be the final detail of you dream car or just getting your bucket started for the first time since you had it towed home. I'm not gonna go back and forth with y'all on this issue. You have half the people trying to get evryone out on the scene to accomplish a movement. Then you have the other have talking down on them when they do. I think y'all need to look back to the lowriding basics.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 01:39 PM~11909855
> *Since when did lowriding enact the rule of needing a clean car to participate?  If that was the case myself as well as 80% of Houston lowriders would have to leave their shit n the garage.  Y'all got values all fked up.  And the other 20% of houston "clean cars"  well if we include California cars in this ....your shit stays in the garage too.
> *


look, if ****** wanna bring their buckets with missing parts,buckled panels, fk'd up 1995 style paint jobs and an interior that matches.. (and i'm not talking about pics from last nite, just talkin in general) thats all on them,but they need to just just sit there at take it, when people comment, cause they knew what they car looked like when they drove it out of driveway or pushed. lol 

and yeah,you got good idea.. we should start a movement.. keep em in da garage '08  

and thats exactly what i've done.. well, no garage..but kept it at home.. cause of rust on hood. nobody can say i tried showin up in 68 at a show or event or gathering, less then clean. but thats just me. others can do what they want, i aint they daddy. 




> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 02:56 PM~11910251
> *i think its called self respect...why would you want to participate in a car with missing parts, or something leaking from under it
> 
> like my homie said....if you want to go to the club in funky, unwashed clothes, then go ahead.
> ...


i leave bar funky!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

on a positive note..


mayne.. houston stylez thru down some good azz bbq!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

entering shows and cruising around on sat night are not the same. You can't say we need to be seen more but than criticize the ones that come out. Let's face it you got two types the buckets and the trailer queens. You have to damn sit and wait to catch a daily on the streets. Nowadays you have a better chance of winning lotto before you see a daily.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 03:27 PM~11910404
> *on a positive note..
> mayne..  houston stylez thru down some good azz bbq!
> *



68 is part of the 80%. Had to put car cover over it landlord kept complaining. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 03:36 PM~11910437
> *entering shows and  cruising around on sat night are not the same.  You can't say we need to be seen more but than criticize the ones that come out.  Let's face it you got two types the buckets and the trailer queens.  You have to damn sit and wait to catch a daily on the streets.  Nowadays you have a better chance of winning lotto before you see a daily.
> *


well, i wasnt even talkin about shows. thought it was understood you have to be clean there. 

but i guess everybody has their own standards,but for me.. i was too embarrassed to take out 68 cause of that rust on hood, so i didn't. and still wont, it wont make appears til hood repainted or whole care repainted.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 03:38 PM~11910444
> *68 is part of the 80%.  Had to put car cover over it landlord kept complaining. :biggrin:
> *


good, then rest of the 80% can follow my lead, get it cleaned up then show up!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 03:40 PM~11910455
> *well, i wasnt even talkin about shows.      thought it was understood you have to be clean there.
> 
> but i guess everybody has their own standards,but for me..  i was too embarrassed to take out 68 cause of that rust on hood, so i didn't.  and still wont, it wont make appears til hood repainted or whole care repainted.
> *



I've never been one to care what others think. I do what I do because I enjoy it. I bought my car because I enjoy building them as much as cruising them. If I had to wait till it was "clean" by everyones standard I would probably never drive it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 03:45 PM~11910478
> *I've never been one to care what others think.  I do what I do because I enjoy it.  I bought my car because I enjoy building them as much as cruising them.  If I had to wait till it was "clean" by everyones standard I would probably never drive it.
> *


then u gotta just learn to live with the critics, we all got em. 


even when i'm done, sure someone will have something negative to say. maybe not to my face, which i'd respect more.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 03:40 PM~11910455
> *well, i wasnt even talkin about shows.      thought it was understood you have to be clean there.
> 
> but i guess everybody has their own standards,but for me..  i was too embarrassed to take out 68 cause of that rust on hood, so i didn't.  and still wont, it wont make appears til hood repainted or whole care repainted.
> *


Need quote on hood? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 03:48 PM~11910499
> *Need quote on hood? :biggrin:
> *


naw, have little something up my sleeve for that too... and ain't bondo or rustoleum!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 03:50 PM~11910505
> *naw, have little something up my sleeve for that too...  and ain't bondo or rustoleum!
> *


invisible hood? :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 03:47 PM~11910494
> *then u gotta just learn to live with the critics, we all got em.
> even when i'm done, sure someone will have something negative to say.  maybe not to my face, which i'd respect more.
> *


May lost sight of point. All I'm saying is don't come asking for everyone to go cruise than the next day say half of them should have not shown. I wasn't there don't even know what cars were there. But it's the point. They asked they came and then they get criticized. That is fked up. 

I understand as Im sure they do if your ride isnt perfect than your gonna hear about it. But like I said it was a cruise not a car show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 03:51 PM~11910508
> *invisible hood? :0
> *


i wish, my pockets aint that deep :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 










nevermind..they want $299 for that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm diggin the mirrors!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

all this bs going on bout peoples cars .ya know what fuck it yea the Cars that showed up last night were probably the worst looking lowriders in houston. but we were putting down a good show down westheimer and people saw that there is still STREET RIDERZ in houston. i said this before my bucket can be all ya want but it feels good when people pulls up next to me and gives me props.another thing i notice is that is always the same people with negative talk on this subject im not going to call no one a hater or nothing like that but go back and look on posts and see who is always downing people. TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT SHOWED LUV THANKS WE SE YA NEXT WEEK.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 06:21 PM~11911187
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 06:09 PM~11911144
> *all this bs going on bout peoples cars .ya know what fuck it yea the Cars that showed up last night were probably the worst looking lowriders in houston. but we were putting down a good show down westheimer and people saw that there is still STREET RIDERZ in houston. i said this before my bucket can be all ya want but it feels good when people pulls up next to me and gives me props.another thing i notice is that is always the same people with negative talk on this subject im not going to call no one a hater or nothing like that but go back and look on posts and see who is always downing people. TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT SHOWED LUV THANKS WE SE YA NEXT WEEK.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 04:24 PM~11911200
> *
> *


back huh???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 06:27 PM~11911212
> *back huh???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 04:28 PM~11911215
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 04:09 PM~11911144
> *all this bs going on bout peoples cars .ya know what fuck it yea the Cars that showed up last night were probably the worst looking lowriders in houston. but we were putting down a good show down westheimer and people saw that there is still STREET RIDERZ in houston. i said this before my bucket can be all ya want but it feels good when people pulls up next to me and gives me props.another thing i notice is that is always the same people with negative talk on this subject im not going to call no one a hater or nothing like that but go back and look on posts and see who is always downing people. TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT SHOWED LUV THANKS WE SE YA NEXT WEEK.
> *


yes u r right i think u and the people with the street riders what keeps the low riding movement alive yea show car r nice but what great about puttin all that money and not cruise it so that everyone, can help this movement and the one that hate r the one at home saying they low rider but not bring to the street where it start it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

On behalf of Houston Stylez I would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came out and supported our BBQ today. Empire, Pnumatik, Desert Dreams, Latin Kustoms, Devious, latin, Hex and anyone I forgot. We planed on being out thier till 5pm but ran out of food about 4:00.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 19 2008, 06:56 PM~11911352
> *On behalf of Houston Stylez I would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came out and supported our BBQ today. Empire, Pnumatik, Desert Dreams, Latin Kustoms, Devious, latin, Hex and anyone I forgot. We planed on being out thier till 5pm but ran out of food about 4:00.
> *


good food, we enjoyed it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 19 2008, 05:09 PM~11911144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 07:27 PM~11911622
> *
> *


did you get ahold of short dog?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2008, 07:15 PM~11911492
> *good food, we enjoyed it.
> *


damn wish i lived closer :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Oct 19 2008, 06:56 PM~11911352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


his, the newer linc and orange cutty looked good.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 07:58 PM~11911945
> *that was some good ass grub.
> his, the newer linc and orange cutty  looked good.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WELCOME {HOUSTON LOWRIDERS}! :biggrin: 


2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
AND NOW NEU EXPOSURE C.C.!:thumbsup: :
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 19 2008, 04:56 PM~11911352
> *On behalf of Houston Stylez I would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came out and supported our BBQ today. Empire, Pnumatik, Desert Dreams, Latin Kustoms, Devious, latin, Hex and anyone I forgot. We planed on being out thier till 5pm but ran out of food about 4:00.
> *


my bad i forgot about the que, i had just sat down to eat when mike txt me. next time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2008, 08:05 PM~11912000
> *my bad i forgot about the que, i had just sat down to eat when mike txt me. next time
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh.. and elko lookin good sic. flaked shit out of top huh?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/5007293868d8347c/


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2008, 05:35 PM~11911727
> *did you get ahold of short dog?
> *


  yessirrr


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 08:17 PM~11912086
> * yessirrr
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 19 2008, 04:26 PM~11911206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well homie i take it personal no so much for my bucket. cause i know that bitch is trash. i take it personal cause i know most of those people personally and i know how hard they work on their cars so it piss me off that some just comes here and starts downing their carsat least they out there trying and that to me is an A plus. i think lowriding was created on crusing instead of shows and we all got to start some where maybe those so call not so good clean rides will eventually come clean . so why not encourage em. i know it motivates me when im out riding and looking at other clean rides PUTTING DOWN SOME ONE DOESNT MAKE YOU ANY BETTER.just a thought nothing personal homie. and you more than welcome to bring your ride next week and hang out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 08:30 PM~11912190
> *go chase sum trannys . oh heater hose with two clamps for $2 looking ass negga
> *


already had clamps. and i was gonna give you a $20 for your trouble.. but you said "naw, i'm cool" :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MANIACOS TEXAS FIRST OFFICIAL NIGHT OUT CRUSING . EXPECT FEW SUPRIZES 2009 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11912292
> *MANIACOS TEXAS FIRST OFFICIAL NIGHT OUT CRUSING . EXPECT FEW SUPRIZES 2009  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 06:39 PM~11912282
> *already had clamps.  and i was gonna give you a $20 for your trouble.. but you said "naw, i'm cool"      :uh:
> *


so hows your credit??? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 08:44 PM~11912336
> *so hows your credit??? :uh:
> *


excellent actually


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Oct 19 2008, 09:24 AM~11909075
> *ALOT OF HATING GOING ON IN HERE...GUESS EVERYONE JUST WOKE UP ONE DAY AND AUTOMATICLY HAD A CLEAN CAR...LOL TO EACH THEY OWN
> *


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Heres a few pics from todays bbq. 
First the food was so good people were crashing into each other trying to get some.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 06:45 PM~11912345
> *excellent actually
> *


thats good for la raza :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 19 2008, 08:52 PM~11912447
> *Heres a few pics from todays bbq.
> First the food was so good people were crashing into each other trying to get some.
> 
> ...


bbq causing accidents huh mayne


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

and the secret ingredient


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 19 2008, 06:53 PM~11912462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sorry we couldnt make it have to get buckets ready and we work all week only free day is sunday


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The chocolate bunny even made an apperance.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 07:30 PM~11912190
> *well homie i take it personal no so much for my bucket. cause i know that bitch is trash. i take it personal cause i know most of those people personally and i know how hard they work on their cars so it piss me off that some just comes here and starts downing their carsat least they out there trying and that to me is an A plus. i think lowriding was created on crusing instead of shows and we all got to start some where maybe those so call not so good clean rides will eventually come clean . so why not encourage em. i know it motivates me when im out riding and looking at other clean rides PUTTING DOWN SOME ONE DOESNT MAKE YOU ANY BETTER.just a thought nothing personal homie. and you more than welcome to bring your ride next week and hang out.
> *


Been there and done that, and anyone that knows me, new i would never come out unless my car was up to presentable standards.
The way i see it, you as a rider are representing every lowrider out there, and when a person from outside the lowrider circle sees a nice car, then they tend to think highly of us lowriders, but when they see a mess of a car, that also reflects on the whole lowrider lifestyle.

but i do apologize, to anybody that got offended...maybe my words will make sense after reading this.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Sic-amino looking tight!!! mayne!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up houston just let you guys know if anyone needs plaques hit me up we can take care of any of your car club needs. 

*we are having a sale for all plaques and parts here is the prices*


*PLAQUE AND CHARMS

$50 SET-UP FEE

BIKE PLAQUE STAINLESS POLISHED $80 EACH
CAR PLAQUES CHROME PLATED $130 EACH
3X5 CHARM STAINLESS STEEL POLISHED $45
5X6 CHARM STAINLESS STEEL POLISHED $75
(ADD $15 FOR 30" CHAIN)
**here is a link to some of our work pm me for total prices*
http://s477.photobucket.com/albums/rr140/wickedmetalworks/

*HERE IS MY FEEDBACK*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=382999&hl=


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

houston stylez cars looked good...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 06:58 PM~11912521
> *Been there and done that, and anyone that knows me, new i would never come out unless my car was up to presentable standards.
> The way i see it, you as a rider are representing every lowrider out there, and when a person from outside the lowrider circle sees a nice car, then they tend to think highly of us lowriders, but when they see a mess of a car, that also reflects on the whole lowrider lifestyle.
> 
> ...


well i remember back in the days when richmond was crunk and the movement was really alive. there all kind of rides even theones on bolt ons and white spray paint undies . but everyone was riding and people couldnt wait for saturday night . i know we had a good time back than and mad proops to you for doing things the way you do but i just thinkn that if we dont have nothing good to sa bout somenthing we should just dont say nothing at all . remeber everyone gots their own style and thats what makes and individual unique


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 19 2008, 08:51 PM~11912440
> *LOL :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 08:58 PM~11912521
> *Been there and done that, and anyone that knows me, new i would never come out unless my car was up to presentable standards.
> The way i see it, you as a rider are representing every lowrider out there, and when a person from outside the lowrider circees a nice car, then they tend to think highly of us lowriders, but when they see a mess of a car, that also reflects on the whole lowrider lifestyle.
> 
> ...


So if your car isn't "presentable" you shouldnt drive it because you'll make lowriders look bad?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 08:13 PM~11912698
> *So if your car isn't "presentable" you shouldnt drive it because you'll make lowriders look bad?
> *


my opinion i guess

but then again i wouldnt go out in public if my shoes or clothes had holes in them either....but thats just me :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 08:17 PM~11912723
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


pass the popcorn homessss


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 09:17 PM~11912723
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


pass the poc corn puto!aye chisme! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 19 2008, 09:17 PM~11912727
> *pass the poc corn puto!aye chisme! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 07:17 PM~11912723
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 19 2008, 09:17 PM~11912725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forgot changing wipers on buckets.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

I remember back in Richmond and mason park days it didn't matter how you got there as long as you got there .


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 19 2008, 07:21 PM~11912773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2222


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 19 2008, 08:23 PM~11912794
> *I remember back in Richmond and mason park days it didn't matter how you got there as long as you got there .
> *


i was there...Richmond, Mason Park, then Harrisburg


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 09:25 PM~11912816
> *i was there...Richmond, Mason Park, then Harrisburg
> *


i wasnt, didnt wanna associate with ya'll trouble makers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 09:11 PM~11912673
> *well i remember back in the days when richmond was crunk and the movement was really alive. there all kind of rides even theones on bolt ons and white spray paint undies . but everyone was riding and people couldnt wait for saturday night . i know we had a good time back than and mad proops to you for doing things the way you do but i just thinkn that if we dont have nothing good to sa bout somenthing we should just dont say nothing at all . remeber everyone gots their own style and thats what makes and individual unique
> *


oye taliban, que son "proops" ????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 09:26 PM~11912828
> *i wasnt, didnt wanna associate with ya'll trouble makers.
> *



They didn't have wing spots back then


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0 chevylo97...1990s OG...let them know Dave


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

AND SO IT BEGINS...
ALL THAT BLACK...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2008, 08:31 PM~11912884
> *AND SO IT BEGINS...
> ALL THAT BLACK...
> 
> ...


whos painting it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 19 2008, 09:30 PM~11912871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldnt have been my choice of colors..but looks like good work being done.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 19 2008, 04:56 PM~11911352
> *On behalf of Houston Stylez I would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came out and supported our BBQ today. Empire, Pnumatik, Desert Dreams, Latin Kustoms, Devious, latin, Hex and anyone I forgot. We planed on being out thier till 5pm but ran out of food about 4:00.
> *


FOOD WAS GOOD...WE ARE ALWAYZ DOWN TO SUPPORT..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 09:32 PM~11912898
> *whos painting it?
> *


deeezzzz nutttzzzzzzzz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 09:31 PM~11912877
> *:0  chevylo97...1990s OG...let them know Dave
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 08:33 PM~11912917
> *deeezzzz  nutttzzzzzzzz
> *


grow up danny :uh: 
































:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 07:32 PM~11912898
> *whos painting it?
> *


JOE FROM PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSHING USED TO BE IN HOUSTON SOCIETY..PAINTED ROBS CUTTY FOM CARTEL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2008, 07:26 PM~11912829
> *oye taliban, que son "proops"  ????
> *


q traes itchy cola :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 19 2008, 09:34 PM~11912931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one that use to have that brandywine lac back in the days?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks to that person who gave me a REAL hook up on the optimas 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 07:36 PM~11912946
> *
> one that use to have that brandywine lac back in the days?
> *


NAH HE HAD A BRANDYWINE CAPRICE AND A SILVER ONE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 09:36 PM~11912943
> *q traes itchy cola  :0
> *


haven't had itchy cola since my elementary days y taran tarans. sick like a mofo though, sinus infection.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 19 2008, 09:37 PM~11912957
> *thanks to that person who gave me a REAL hook up on the optimas
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


*****, stop lying, your broke ass aint got no $ otherwise you'd being doing bigger things then that 4 door rust bucket you got next to your trailer.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 19 2008, 07:25 PM~11912816
> *i was there...Richmond, Mason Park, then Harrisburg
> *


GOOD OL DAYS....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 19 2008, 09:37 PM~11912957
> *thanks to that person who gave me a REAL hook up on the optimas
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


you know it wasn't me because i would have overcharged you on them bitches.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2008, 09:37 PM~11912964
> *NAH HE HAD A BRANDYWINE CAPRICE AND A SILVER ONE
> *


oh, well, paint lookin good.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 19 2008, 09:37 PM~11912957
> *thanks to that person who gave me a REAL hook up on the optimas
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *




















Pussy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11912970
> ******, stop lying, your broke ass aint got no $  otherwise you'd being doing bigger things then that 4 door rust bucket you got next to your trailer.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 07:39 PM~11912990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2008, 07:37 PM~11912966
> *haven't had itchy cola since my elementary days y taran tarans.  sick like a mofo though, sinus infection.
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

JOE FROM PISTOLEROS ART USED TO BE IN HOUSTON SOCIETY..PAINTED ROBS CUTTY FOM CARTEL
[/quote]

U PIKED A BAD ASS PAINTER GOOFY!!!!!ITZ BEEN 3YRS W/MINE N THAT HOE STILL LOOKS WET!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> JOE FROM PISTOLEROS ART USED TO BE IN HOUSTON SOCIETY..PAINTED ROBS CUTTY FOM CARTEL


U PIKED A BAD ASS PAINTER GOOFY!!!!!ITZ BEEN 3YRS W/MINE N THAT HOE STILL LOOKS WET!
[/quote]
 ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

all the airbrush pinstripping wheels and patterns on my bucket were done by JOE .  he is a talented mexican :guns: :guns:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 07:46 PM~11913052
> *all the airbrush pinstripping wheels and patterns on my bucket were done by JOE .    he is a talented mexican :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 07:46 PM~11913052
> *all the airbrush pinstripping wheels and patterns on my bucket were done by JOE .    he is a talented mexican :guns:  :guns:
> *


SILVERLEAFING IS NEXT....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2008, 09:28 AM~11909090
> *i aint hating but its like this. if you wanted to go to a club or out with your people, but you didnt have a clean shirt or clean draws. would u go anways with what you got or would u wait until you had clean clothes to go.  im not talkin about anyones car, its just my POV.
> *



what you know about going to the club? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 07:49 PM~11913081
> *:0
> *


SOOWHOOP!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2008, 09:50 PM~11913087
> *SOOWHOOP!
> *


lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Oct 19 2008, 07:48 PM~11913068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool he gona get my red bucket next year :nicoderm:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 19 2008, 09:50 PM~11913096
> *lol
> *


Almost 10 go make your lunch and get ready for bed.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2008, 07:50 PM~11913087
> *SOOWHOOP!
> *


whats it do big dog?? i see the caddy coming along nice


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 09:54 PM~11913141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the wheels? put em on tha 63 :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 07:57 PM~11913159
> *how much for the wheels? put em on tha 63 :nicoderm:
> *


long gone homie  and :nono: :twak: not on the trae


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 07:55 PM~11913149
> *whats it do big dog?? i see the caddy coming along nice
> *


MIGHT BE READY FOR MAGNIFICOS BUT IM NOT RUSHING IT..IT WILL BE READY WHEN ITS READY..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 09:58 PM~11913173
> *long gone homie  and  :nono:  :twak: not on the trae
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 08:00 PM~11913181
> *:cheesy:
> *


q dicen las viejas del valle :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2008, 07:59 PM~11913177
> *MIGHT BE READY FOR MAGNIFICOS BUT IM NOT RUSHING IT..IT WILL BE READY WHEN ITS READY..
> *


  i heard that..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 10:00 PM~11913185
> *q dicen las viejas del valle  :biggrin:
> *


que te aman!!!! :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 08:00 PM~11913187
> * i heard that..
> *


INSTALLING THE MOUTH PIECE THIS WEEK..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2008, 08:03 PM~11913211
> *INSTALLING THE MOUTH PIECE THIS WEEK..
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice...ill be at magnificos with my camera :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 08:02 PM~11913209
> *que te aman!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: hno: hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 10:04 PM~11913227
> *must be nice...ill be at magnificos with my camera  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 maybe we should get some shirts that say no riders c.c.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 10:05 PM~11913236
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WILL BE ON DEC. 7TH..LOCATION TBA..HOPE TO SEE ALL OF HTOWN HELP OUT FOR THOSE WHO ARE IN NEED THIS CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

BIG UPS TO BRIAN AKA LIV4LACS.. THANKS FOR THOSE CLIPS I NEEDED FOR MY TRIM...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2008, 10:09 PM~11913275
> *HLC 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WILL BE ON DEC. 7TH..LOCATION TBA..HOPE TO SEE ALL OF HTOWN HELP OUT FOR THOSE WHO ARE IN NEED THIS CHRISTMAS.
> *


called up krazytoyz, we'll see how we can help out.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 08:06 PM~11913238
> *X2 maybe we should get some shirts that say no riders c.c.
> *


 :0 imma wear a layitlow t shirt with cali rydah on it :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 10:13 PM~11913314
> *:0 imma wear a layitlow t shirt with cali rydah on it  :0
> *


impala65 gon recognize you! :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 19 2008, 06:56 PM~11911352
> *On behalf of Houston Stylez I would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came out and supported our BBQ today. Empire, Pnumatik, Desert Dreams, Latin Kustoms, Devious, latin, Hex and anyone I forgot. We planed on being out thier till 5pm but ran out of food about 4:00.
> *



thanx's to everyone again for the support...............


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2008, 08:12 PM~11913307
> *called up krazytoyz, we'll see how we can help out.
> *


yea he told me..we appreciate it..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 19 2008, 10:04 PM~11913227
> *must be nice...ill be at magnificos with my camera  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 19 2008, 10:19 PM~11913357
> *lol!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Get off the internet and go fix your damn hose.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 19 2008, 10:25 PM~11913424
> *Get off the internet and go fix your damn hose.
> *


 :uh: dont want to work on a low low for the next couple of day's


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 19 2008, 08:06 PM~11913238
> *X2 maybe we should get some shirts that say no riders c.c.
> *


count me in !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2008, 10:51 PM~11913729
> *count me in !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 19 2008, 07:49 PM~11913085
> *what you know about going to the club? :biggrin:
> *


did i say club i meant ice house. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2008, 07:11 PM~11912673
> *well i remember back in the days when richmond was crunk and the movement was really alive. there all kind of rides even theones on bolt ons and white spray paint undies . but everyone was riding and people couldnt wait for saturday night . i know we had a good time back than and mad proops to you for doing things the way you do but i just thinkn that if we dont have nothing good to sa bout somenthing we should just dont say nothing at all . remeber everyone gots their own style and thats what makes and individual unique
> *


i dont get it. you say people hate on these cars but in the same breath you said they were probably houstons worse lowriders? for the record i think your ride is nice. its got chrome paint kit patterns roof


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2008, 09:16 PM~11914022
> *did i say club i meant ice house.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 19 2008, 08:15 PM~11913325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 19 2008, 11:16 PM~11914022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and his daily is sportin' gator interior!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 20 2008, 07:38 AM~11915802
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Oct 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11913275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it looks better in pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 20 2008, 07:02 AM~11915883
> *:cheesy:
> *


Hola! :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/mcr...=Picture017.flv
:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 20 2008, 08:49 AM~11916043
> *but it looks better in pics  :biggrin:
> *


sure does. :ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2008, 06:54 AM~11916066
> *:uh:
> *


celoso


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Good morning my college is having a carshow on the 22 of november . do you know any one with firme rides that would be interested in entering? there is going to be 12 thropies, live music and alot of fun . lol please tell them to get back at me. right now if they sign up with me is $5 dollars off. all money collected will be donated to the march of dimes. I understand that most of the clubs already paid their entriee fees for Los Magnificos, but however I am hoping that there is somebody that will be interested in ours. Thank you very much for your time. Hit me up for some more information. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 11:00 AM~11917025
> *Good morning my college is  having a carshow on the 22 of november . do you know any one with firme rides that would be interested in entering? there is going to be 12 thropies, live music and alot of fun . lol please tell them to get back at me. right now if they sign up with me is $5 dollars off. all money collected will be donated to the march of dimes. I understand that most of the clubs already paid their entriee fees for Los Magnificos, but however I am hoping that there is somebody that will be interested in ours. Thank you very much for your time. Hit me up for some more information. :biggrin:
> *


oh yippity do daahh! yippitiy day!!! woot woot!!! do you have a trophy for the emptiest parking lot due to Magnificos carshow? LOL

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

no, i dont think so. lol :biggrin: But fuck it, Im going to try to do the best I can with that. Is for a good cause. lol. so neways como decia


Good morning my college is having a carshow on the 22 of november . do you know any one with firme rides that would be interested in entering? there is going to be 12 thropies, live music and alot of fun . lol please tell them to get back at me. right now if they sign up with me is $5 dollars off. all money collected will be donated to the march of dimes. I understand that most of the clubs already paid their entriee fees for Los Magnificos, but however I am hoping that there is somebody that will be interested in ours. Thank you very much for your time. Hit me up for some more information.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2008, 09:16 AM~11917173
> *oh yippity do daahh!  yippitiy day!!!  woot woot!!!  do you have a trophy for the emptiest parking lot due to Magnificos carshow?  LOL
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin latin :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 20 2008, 11:21 AM~11917233
> *fuckin latin  :0
> *


I'll be saving my pennies to be a spectator at Autorama though the following weekend. hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2008, 09:16 AM~11917173
> *oh yippity do daahh!  yippitiy day!!!  woot woot!!!  do you have a trophy for the emptiest parking lot due to Magnificos carshow?  LOL
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT GOOD FOR LA RAZA :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 20 2008, 11:24 AM~11917276
> *THATS NOT GOOD FOR LA RAZA  :uh:  :uh:
> *


'ta cabron la pinche raza this time of the year.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

its whatever chulos, la fe mueve montanas.  maybe it is even going to move some cars to the parking lot so it wont be empty.  Either way Ill be there saturday, and Sunday @ Los Magnificos.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 18 2008, 10:40 AM~11902670
> *No ride home. That's why I always take my car.
> *


  good to know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 11:27 AM~11917311
> *its whatever chulos, la fe mueve montanas.    maybe it is even going to move some cars to the parking lot so it wont be empty.      Either way Ill be there saturday, and Sunday @ Los Magnificos.
> *


???? break it down for a 1/2 paisa  


edit: figured out what la fe means. faith, true. :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey if some rides can show up, it'll be aiight. Not EVERYONE shows at Los Mag. BUena suerte....you gonna need it. What college is this anyway?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2008, 09:24 AM~11917265
> *I'll be saving my pennies to be a spectator at Autorama though the following weekend.  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Houston Community College East Side Campus
6815 Rustic Ave.
Houston, TX 77087

Lol Thanks. Yea thats what Im hoping. It does not matter if they dont enter their rides as long as they show up. Like I said is for a good cause and raza always comes together.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2008, 09:29 AM~11917333
> *????  break it down for a 1/2 paisa
> edit:  figured out what la fe means.  faith, true.  :cheesy:
> *


que traes el culo itchy :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i127/sno...orgia_war06.jpg

check it out this is sad. Imagine that was your jefita. Chale this is another side effect of war.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

any ways Smoke one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 12:27 PM~11917918
> *http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i127/sno...orgia_war06.jpg
> 
> check it out this is sad. Imagine that was your jefita. Chale this is another side effect of war.
> *


looks like someone didn't want to go back to the kitchen


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2008, 10:32 AM~11917948
> *looks like someone didn't want to go back to the kitchen
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2008, 10:29 AM~11917330
> *  good to know
> *


Ughhhhhhh!!!! :ugh: Lol!!! 

What's up chino? How'd it go at ******* bash?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i112/mcr...=Picture019.flv
saturday night :0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 20 2008, 10:50 AM~11917546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, she just didnt know when to shutup.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 20 2008, 08:54 AM~11916064
> *Hola! :wave:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Oct 20 2008, 01:35 PM~11918501
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Oct 20 2008, 11:46 AM~11917512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Oct 18 2008, 07:56 PM~11905553
> *i'll be at Ham's boat!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


so how was ham's boat?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 19 2008, 05:56 PM~11911352
> *On behalf of Houston Stylez I would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders who came out and supported our BBQ today. Empire, Pnumatik, Desert Dreams, Latin Kustoms, Devious, latin, Hex and anyone I forgot. We planed on being out thier till 5pm but ran out of food about 4:00.
> *


No problem...the food was great. Glad to be there and support. If I werent on a diet I would have gone back up for 2nds and a piece of that delicious looking cake!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 20 2008, 02:20 PM~11918984
> *No problem...the food was great. Glad to be there and support. If I werent on a diet I would have gone back up for 2nds and a piece of that delicious looking cake!
> *


I swear everyone who came through was either a diabetic or on a diet. SOme people ( I aint saying no names) at 4 plates of BBQ and downed a 6 pack of sodas but turned down a slice of cake because they were diabetic. :ugh: That ok we had plenty of cake left for us.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 12:28 PM~11917926
> *any ways Smoke one
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 20 2008, 02:20 PM~11918984
> *No problem...the food was great. Glad to be there and support. If I werent on a diet I would have gone back up for 2nds and a piece of that delicious looking cake!*


x2


and fk'rs were like.. come on.. i know you want some cake. bitch ass ******.. know a ***** diabetic and cant fk with that.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 02:29 PM~11919606
> *I swear everyone who came through was either a diabetic or on a diet. SOme people ( I aint saying no names) at 4 plates of BBQ and downed a 6 pack of sodas but turned down a slice of cake because they were diabetic.  :ugh: That ok we had plenty of cake left for us.
> *


Well unfortunately for me...its a little of both...went in to Doc for one thing and found high sugar in the 250s peaking at 315. So I been on a diet...absolutely no soda, drastically reduced carbs and taking some holistic sugar lowering remedies...because I say fuck Metformin. Or whatever they give to lower sugar...I dont wanna be on insulin shots neither. For me I been taking a regimen of Vitamins including Chromium GTF. Cinnamon capsules with meals helps prevent sugar spikes for me and there is a mexican cactus called Huereque I can take in capsule and alternate with natural Nopal when tolerance is built after about 6months. At Doc 2 weeks ago I was 255lbs after 2 weeks of that diet I am 240lbs (only 15lb loss i know) and although still high my sugar range is more 90-145 now. 

I prolly shouldnt have had them potatoes with cheese but that casserole was good!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2008, 11:16 AM~11917173
> *oh yippity do daahh!  yippitiy day!!!  woot woot!!!  do you have a trophy for the emptiest parking lot due to Magnificos carshow?  LOL
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your're an asshole that sum funny shit right there


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 04:12 PM~11920049
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your're an asshole that sum funny shit right there
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you going to check these flakes out hrnybrneye?

http://www.khou.com/news/local/stories/kho....12f8312a7.html

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 20 2008, 03:54 PM~11919858
> *Well unfortunately for me...its a little of both...went in to Doc for one thing and found high sugar in the 250s peaking at 315.  So I been on a diet...absolutely no soda, drastically reduced carbs and taking some holistic sugar lowering remedies...because I say fuck Metformin.  Or whatever they give to lower sugar...I dont wanna be on insulin shots neither.  For me I been taking a regimen of Vitamins including Chromium GTF.  Cinnamon capsules with meals helps prevent sugar spikes for me and there is a mexican cactus called Huereque I can take in capsule and alternate with natural Nopal when tolerance is built after about 6months.  At Doc 2 weeks ago I was 255lbs after 2 weeks of that diet I am 240lbs (only 15lb loss i know) and although still high my sugar range is more 90-145 now.
> 
> I prolly shouldnt have had them potatoes with cheese but that casserole was good!! :biggrin:
> *


kinda high there. i'm usually at about 140. i'm on metformin, sometimes it makes me crash down to around 40, and hands/arms start shacking like a crackhead. just have to take in some sugar and it'll go away in about 15 minutes. its possible to not take pills, and keep it down, just that its difficult.. because even without taking in sugar, carbs get turned into sugar in your body. so basicly you'd have to reduce sugar and carbs. might as well just chew on a piece of carrot and call it a day. :angry: 

you should try the meds, ain't big deal, no real side effects except when your sugar gets low. but i aint doogie hauser..so dewwhatchawannado namsayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk'n houston stylez need to turn shop into bbq shack, cause bbq was good as hell and the potatoes with cheese was some good shit..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2008, 03:43 PM~11920398
> *you going to check these flakes out hrnybrneye?
> 
> http://www.khou.com/news/local/stories/kho....12f8312a7.html
> ...


 :roflmao: 

Hell no! :nono:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 02:49 PM~11920448
> *fk'n houston stylez need to turn shop into bbq shack, cause bbq was good as hell and the potatoes with cheese was some good shit..
> *


always thinking bout food ha?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Oct 20 2008, 01:54 PM~11919858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, louies90
you trying to hijack this topic :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 18 2008, 09:55 AM~11902976
> *Shouldn't you be out looking for your bucket.
> 
> 
> ...


hey obama in 08


























j/k they both suck.....


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 20 2008, 05:13 PM~11920671
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, louies90
> you trying to hijack this topic :biggrin:
> *


its the only time this topic is worth a damn! :cheesy:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 20 2008, 04:18 PM~11920719
> *its the only time this topic is worth a damn! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 20 2008, 03:17 PM~11920702
> *hey obama in 08
> j/k they both suck.....
> *


zeitgeist for life


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 20 2008, 05:18 PM~11920719
> *its the only time this topic is worth a damn! :cheesy:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 20 2008, 05:00 PM~11920560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


either way, you gonna be calling one boss man soon!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 04:49 PM~11920448
> *fk'n houston stylez need to turn shop into bbq shack, cause bbq was good as hell and the potatoes with cheese was some good shit..
> *


If there is enough demand we might do another one soon. Maybe just sell whole briskets and racks of ribs. :werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 05:43 PM~11920946
> *If there is enough demand we might do another one soon. Maybe just sell whole briskets and racks of ribs.  :werd:
> *


 :0 made good little profit yesterday huh?  best benifit bbq i ever had.  better then that generic papas white folks bbq. (no offense)


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

***** was krunk in dallas yesterday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZlYamzEheg


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

hey how do you make the letters big and colorful on this thing? what do you put first?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 06:41 PM~11921590
> *hey how do you make the letters big and colorful on this thing? what do you put first?
> *


*aint gonna tell you *


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*CHECK THIS BULL SHIT OUT*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 07:01 PM~11921874
> *CHECK THIS BULL SHIT OUT
> *


*
failed*


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

ANYWAYS CHECK THIS OUT, THIS IS WHAT I CALL SOME ONE FULL OF BULLSHIT. ME AGUITAN LOS VATOS QUE NO TIENEN PALABRAS. THIS VATO ISNT EVEN INTO CARS. LOL. BUT HE IS IN CHARGE LOL :biggrin: 



the Car show date has been pushed back to the beginning of next semester January 31, 2009 Saturday, Unofficial date.

Good - News is that Ive been able to make contacts with the faculty and students getting them involved and waswas able to speak with a Faculty members, Luciano, Phillipe, and Larry and Luciano has agreed to provide a sound system and contacts as well of owners of classic cars and sponsors.

Dont takes this the wrong way by pushing back the date gives us more ability to extend our reach out to more companies in the mean time and give proper notice to those who would like to participate. ill still be working with the HCC in promoting and getting every aspect of the Carshow ready.

Your participation is still welcomed and highly valued i hope we can still relie on you and help us as we adjust to the situation ourselves.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I APOLOGIZE FOR THE INCONVINIENCE OF THE CARSHOW INFO I POSTED ON HERE. APPARENTLY SOME ONE GAVE ME THE WRONG INFO , BECAUSE THEY DO NOT KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON. AGAIN I AM SORRY AND I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED AS SOON AS THIS "VATO" GET ALL THE BULL SHIT OUT OF THE WAY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 07:09 PM~11921998
> *I APOLOGIZE FOR THE INCONVINIENCE OF THE CARSHOW INFO I POSTED ON  HERE. APPARENTLY SOME ONE GAVE ME THE WRONG INFO , BECAUSE THEY DO NOT KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON. AGAIN I AM SORRY AND I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED AS SOON AS THIS "VATO" GET ALL THE BULL SHIT OUT OF THE WAY.
> *


no problem.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 20 2008, 07:01 PM~11921874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
sounds like "oops magnificos is that weekend" to me. dont see what so bad. dates get changed sometimes. don't think its anything to get all pissed off about.*


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

IT IS WHEN THEY TAKE YOUR IDEAS AND MAKE IT SEEM LIKE IF IT IS THEIRS TO LOOK GOOD. :angry: BUT HE'LL SEE, AN EYE FOR AN EYE AND A TOOTH FOR A TOOTH. FUCK A VATO THAT DISRESPECTS AND DOESNT LIVE UP TO HIS WORDS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 07:13 PM~11922054
> *IT IS WHEN THEY TAKE YOUR IDEAS AND MAKE IT SEEM LIKE IF IT IS THEIRS TO LOOK GOOD.  :angry:  BUT HE'LL SEE, AN EYE FOR AN EYE AND A TOOTH FOR A TOOTH. FUCK A VATO THAT DISRESPECTS AND DOESNT LIVE UP TO HIS WORDS.
> *


damn.. you turning me on.  you like hot wings? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clean mofo. don't like the interior, but the paint is sharp.

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/868090194.html


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 07:16 PM~11922105
> *damn.. you turning me on.                    you like hot wings?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*

CHECK OUT MY NEWEST CHULO

<a href=\'http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i127/snowhite713/?action=view¤t=fb676787.pbw\' target=\'_blank\'>http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i127/sno...nt=fb676787.pbw</a>*


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*CHECK IT OUT I LEARN HOW TO DO THIS*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 07:31 PM~11922345
> *CHECK IT OUT I LEARN HOW TO DO THIS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*THANK YOU* :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 07:16 PM~11922105
> *damn.. you turning me on.                    you like hot wings?  :biggrin:
> *


Bring her by for another bbq plate. We might even rent you the couch in the shop for a good price.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

Someone please post a pic of a sharpie :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 07:40 PM~11922463
> *Bring her by for another bbq plate. We might even rent you the couch in the shop for a good price.
> *


LOL, IS IT A RESISTANT COUCH?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 07:44 PM~11922531
> *LOL,  IS IT A RESISTANT COUCH?
> *


No its just an average nasty shop couch.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 20 2008, 07:28 PM~11922310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
:uh:_


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL, NAW I PASS BESIDES BBQ MAKES ME SLEEPY.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 07:49 PM~11922583
> *The action that you were trying to perform has failed.
> 
> *


you missed the boobies :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*SORRY DEVIOUS NOT LOOKING FOR A VATO RIGHT NOW. I GOT MY BABY(87 FLEETWOOD) TO FOCUS ON*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 07:50 PM~11922603
> *being your VATO.. just offered you some wings.. damn.*


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 07:50 PM~11922603
> *SORRY DEVIOUS NOT LOOKING FOR A VATO RIGHT NOW. I GOT MY BABY(87 FLEETWOOD) TO FOCUS ON
> *


Show me your setup :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

just got it last week. so far i gave it a good cleaning , and got it to start.

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i127/sno...nt=fb676787.pbw


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2008, 09:31 PM~11912884
> *AND SO IT BEGINS...
> ALL THAT BLACK...
> 
> ...


Joe is the man


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

i still have some work on it but for that i need feria. I am waiting on my cosmo license so i can go back to making people look pretty.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2008, 08:04 PM~11922786
> *Joe is the man
> *


*GO JOE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *
LOVE THE RIDE, WHAT YEAR IS IT?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

clowner1  3


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 20 2008, 07:12 PM~11922915
> *clowner1  3
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 20 2008, 08:16 PM~11922981
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


moms let you back on computer? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11922774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you did smoke one huh??


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 07:19 PM~11923030
> *moms let you back on computer?    :uh:
> *


computer had to many viruses !
to much porn :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 08:19 PM~11923030
> *moms let you back on computer?    :uh:
> *



Report cards come out already?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 20 2008, 08:16 PM~11922981
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 07:25 PM~11923108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 20 2008, 08:28 PM~11923157
> *wtf
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: someone getting big headed.. must be wind from rolling around in drop top lac.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Four door nightmare, trunk locks' stuck
Big dice on the mirror, grill like a truck
Lifters tickin', accelerator's stickin'
Somethin' on my left front wheel keeps clickin'


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

2008 Truck of the year built by Karz Icon ( Krazy Kutting) out of Yuma Az (619) 861-6551 Best metal Engraving, Best Paint, Best Mural, Best Hydraulics, Best Undercarriage, and Best Engine


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NICE ............


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 08:35 PM~11923244
> *:uh:  someone getting big headed.. must be wind from rolling around in drop top lac.
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
No big head here.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

NOBAMA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2008, 06:49 PM~11923436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only white people... :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 20 2008, 04:09 PM~11920639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mayne thats PERFECT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 20 2008, 08:57 PM~11923543
> *only white people... :biggrin:
> *


And people who don't like to support lazy people with thier taxes and don't want the goverment to run thier lives.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 07:03 PM~11921905
> *ANYWAYS CHECK THIS OUT, THIS IS WHAT I CALL SOME ONE FULL OF BULLSHIT.  ME AGUITAN LOS VATOS QUE NO TIENEN PALABRAS. THIS VATO ISNT EVEN INTO CARS. LOL. BUT HE IS IN CHARGE  LOL  :biggrin:
> the Car show date has been pushed back to the beginning of next semester January 31, 2009 Saturday, Unofficial date.
> 
> ...


damn was already getting the car ready


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 09:07 PM~11923667
> *And people who don't like to support lazy people with thier taxes and don't want the goverment to run thier lives.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 07:07 PM~11923667
> *And people who don't like to support lazy people with thier taxes and don't want the goverment to run thier lives.
> *


already happened to black folks... but anyway whats up??


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 20 2008, 09:18 PM~11923836
> *already happened to black folks... but anyway whats up??
> *


Doing homework and trying to keep Obama out of office.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 07:22 PM~11923898
> *Doing homework and trying to keep Obama out of office.
> 
> 
> ...


well u studying for nothing hes gonna win...sorry to let u know that ahead of time... :biggrin: so i guess u gonna be angry for the next 4 years too... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 20 2008, 08:39 PM~11923305
> *2008 Truck of the year built by Karz Icon ( Krazy Kutting) out of Yuma Az (619) 861-6551 Best metal Engraving, Best Paint, Best Mural, Best Hydraulics, Best Undercarriage, and Best Engine
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: groupie..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 20 2008, 09:23 PM~11923919
> *well u studying for nothing hes gonna win...sorry to let u know that ahead of time... :biggrin: so i guess u gonna be angry for the next 4 years too... :0
> *


If he wins he wins but when he gets into office and everyone sees how full of shit he realy is I will sit back and say I didn't vote for that asshole.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

a non-traditional with all the trophies, is still a non-traditional.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 07:26 PM~11923967
> *If he wins he wins but when he gets into office and everyone sees how full of shit he realy is I will sit back and say I didn't vote for that asshole.*


we will see what happens... but thats what i said about both the bush bitches...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 07:29 PM~11924000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 20 2008, 09:27 PM~11923984
> *we will see what happens... but thats what i said about both the bush bitches...
> *


At least the Bush's let you blast a fool for kickin in your door at 3am with out making it a federal crime :uh: not to mention keeping the 2nd amendment right...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2008, 07:33 PM~11924060
> *At least the Bush's let blast a fool for kickin in your door at 3am with out making it a federal crime :uh: not to mention keeping the 2nd amendment right...
> *


ok..imma blast anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 02:49 PM~11920448
> *fk'n houston stylez need to turn shop into bbq shack, cause bbq was good as hell and the potatoes with cheese was some good shit..
> *


got there to early i was served potatoe salad.. :angry: ..shit look good


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 08:26 PM~11923967
> *If he wins he wins but when he gets into office and everyone sees how full of shit he realy is I will sit back and say I didn't vote for that asshole.
> *


so your vote is for mc'cain?
that fool is going to raise some taxes 
Huckabee was right on target but never really campaigned


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 20 2008, 09:34 PM~11924077
> *got there to early  i was served potatoe salad.. :angry: ..shit look good
> *


Im gonna pick those ko's up after work tomorrow.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 20 2008, 09:34 PM~11924077
> *got there to early  i was served potatoe salad.. :angry: ..shit look good
> *


Yea the side dishes varied through the day. We had two kinds of potato salad, rice, beans and cheesy potatos. So it depended on what time you came to what sides you got.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2008, 07:36 PM~11924108
> *Im gonna pick those ko's up after work tomorrow.....
> *


kool..grey clip broke..  ..but the white one went on perfect


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 20 2008, 09:35 PM~11924092
> *so your vote is for mc'cain?
> that fool is going to raise some taxes
> Huckabee was right on target but never really campaigned
> *


I am not a fan of mccain either but he is the lesser of two evils between him and hussien.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 20 2008, 07:42 PM~11924190
> *I am not a fan of mccain either but he is the lesser of two evils between him and hussien.
> *


you mispelled under avi

*ANYBOBY* BUT OBAMA


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 07:23 PM~11923925
> *:uh:      groupie..
> *


 dont hate cause you cant fit in a plane to fly to vegas.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11924060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that potatoes with cheese was good as fk.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11924218
> *dont hate cause you cant fit in a plane to fly to vegas.. :biggrin:
> *


flew all way to vegas to take pics of a transformer. :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 09:44 PM~11924221
> *thats just  texas puto, in most other states you couldnt get away with half shit we do here.
> yeah, that potatoes with cheese was good as fk.
> *


Obama plans to abolish the 2nd amendment right (the right to bare arms)..... It will happen if he gets into office.... there's gonna be a whole lot of vigilanteism going on after he gets his way!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2008, 09:50 PM~11924291
> *Obama plans to abolish the 2nd amendment right (the right to bare arms)..... It will happen if he gets into office.... there's gonna be a whole lot of vigilanteism going on after he gets his way!
> *


its cause he blk huh? you just gotta try to tell lies to chop em down? i ain't inpressed with obama or mccain, but i aint lyin on da ******.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 20 2008, 08:39 PM~11923305
> *2008 Truck of the year built by Karz Icon ( Krazy Kutting) out of Yuma Az (619) 861-6551 Best metal Engraving, Best Paint, Best Mural, Best Hydraulics, Best Undercarriage, and Best Engine
> 
> 
> ...


mando and johnny  good people


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11924545
> *its cause he blk huh?    you just gotta try to tell lies to chop em down?    i ain't inpressed with obama or mccain, but i aint lyin on da ******.
> *


look it up no lies :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2008, 10:12 PM~11924607
> *look it up no lies :uh:
> *


how about you go look it up bitch.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2008, 06:22 PM~11921363
> ****** was krunk in dallas yesterday
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZlYamzEheg
> *


 THAT BOY DONT WANT ME TO GET MY HALF AS CADDY BACK AND COME BUST HIM!!!!! :biggrin: and single... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2008, 08:03 PM~11913211
> *INSTALLING THE MOUTH PIECE THIS WEEK..
> 
> 
> ...




imordering one ofthese next week :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yawn....at work since 4


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

everybody on the single pump category that wana hop bring yas rides to westheimer next saturday. one of my homies wants to bring out his ride for a friendly hop.REMEBER NOT CALLING OUT ANYBODYJUST A FRIENDLY HOP AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 08:20 AM~11927321
> *everybody on the single pump category that wana hop bring yas rides to westheimer next saturday. one of my homies wants to bring out his ride for a friendly hop.REMEBER NOT CALLING OUT ANYBODYJUST A FRIENDLY HOP AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE
> *


ole friendly a$$ ******


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*ESTE TOPIC NO VALE VERGA!*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whut it dew H-Town!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2008, 06:34 AM~11927365
> *ole friendly a$$ ******
> *


q paso me chapulin q dicen los invasion. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

1987 S-10 Blazer (Radical hopper)


:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: the beast is comming back to houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 08:54 AM~11927440
> *q paso me chapulin q dicen los invasion. :uh:
> *


not much Mr. Rogers Neighborhood :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2008, 07:04 AM~11927488
> *not much Mr. Rogers Neighborhood  :uh:
> *


el poor cocoa another one that wants to commit suecide   








GOT UP MONDAY MORNING HAVE WENT TO THE BONEYARD:








LATER THAT DAY THEN WENT TO THE WASH........ :biggrin: 








:uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 21 2008, 08:34 AM~11927366
> *GOOD SEEING ALL THE HOMIE AT THE PICNIC, FOR THE HOMIES THAT I DIDN'T GET TO SEE I'LL SEE YOU ALL NEXT TIME I'M OUT.
> 
> FOR THE HOMIES THAT SAW MY DAILY AT THE PICNIC I WAS INVOLVED IN A HIT AND RUN. AN HOUR B4 I CAME OUT. WHEN I JUMPED OUT THE CAR TO ASK THE GUY WHAT'S UP HE TOOK OFF. BUT I GET THE FOOL PLATE NUMBER...... :angry: BUT I GOT THE CAR BACK ON THE ROAD THE NEXT DAY............ :worship:
> ...


you need to learn how to quote paisa!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 09:08 AM~11927507
> *el poor cocoa another one that wants to commit suecide
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo is like McGyver.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2008, 07:08 AM~11927509
> *you need to learn how to quote paisa!!!
> *


i didnt want his qoute i hijacked pics


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11925821
> *imordering one ofthese next week :0
> 
> 
> *


from where?? holla at me.. i tell u where i got mine...$500...brand new shipped to my house...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*EARLY VOTING AT HOUSTON COMMUNITY COLLEGE. PLEASE COME VOTE IS IMPORTANT.* :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 21 2008, 08:34 AM~11928088
> *EARLY VOTING AT HOUSTON COMMUNITY COLLEGE. <span style=\'color:red\'>PLEASE COME VOTE IS IMPORTANT.</span> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
please come vote is important.
school is important too.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 20 2008, 08:24 PM~11923102
> *Report cards come out already?
> *


YEA LAST WEEK,


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 20 2008, 09:02 PM~11923579
> *feeling left out? Come down with tha diabeetus and you be in tha crew
> mayne thats PERFECT!!! :biggrin:
> *


LOL , I HAVE TO GET MY RIDE FIXED UP FIRST.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*NO MENSITO, HERE IS THE PLACE WHERE THEY ARE HOLDING EARLY VOTING AND THERE IS NO LINE. :uh: *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 21 2008, 08:41 AM~11928132
> *NO MENSITO, HERE IS THE PLACE WHERE THEY ARE HOLDING EARLY VOTING AND THERE IS NO LINE.  :uh:
> *


here in your post?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 10:52 AM~11928223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean minnesota ride.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2008, 09:10 AM~11927520
> *that mofo is like McGyver.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Oct 21 2008, 07:30 AM~11927170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 11:25 AM~11928545
> *
> i have a pair of factory fog lamps for that car..  and a k&n filter,but gonna have sentimental value.
> 
> *


  

NOT GOING TO NEED CAR WILL BE TRADED IN SOON........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 PM~11929050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE.. how many gallons of flake you use?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

2 1/2 JARS.. THATS JUST THE BASE FOR THE CANDY RED.... SEE IT AT MAGNIFICOS OR ODESSA...

RIGHT NOW IM WORKING ON MY SET UP..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 12:15 PM~11929123
> *2  1/2 JARS.. THATS JUST THE BASE FOR THE CANDY RED.... SEE IT AT MAGNIFICOS OR ODESSA...
> 
> RIGHT NOW IM WORKING ON MY SET UP..
> *


:0 i got some small parker faucets for sale, i decided to go with half inch. if you wanna make a deal. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 10:15 AM~11929123
> *2  1/2 JARS.. THATS JUST THE BASE FOR THE CANDY RED.... SEE IT AT MAGNIFICOS OR ODESSA...
> 
> RIGHT NOW IM WORKING ON MY SET UP..
> *


 :uh: get back to work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 10:20 AM~11929155
> *:0    i got some small parker faucets for sale, i decided to go with half inch.      if you wanna make a deal.  :biggrin:
> *


i already got my fittings..
i think they 1/2 inch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 12:27 PM~11929227
> *i already got my fittings..
> i think they 1/2 inch
> *


what slow downs you using?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 11:58 AM~11928916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

QUE ONDA CORAZON?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 21 2008, 12:40 PM~11929323
> *QUE ONDA CORAZON?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where u at danny.. im on magnoia right now.. ill come get the slowdowns..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 12:47 PM~11929377
> *where u at danny.. im on magnoia right now.. ill come get the slowdowns..
> *


home leaving at 2pm so hurry


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 10:48 AM~11929387
> *home    leaving at 2pm  so hurry
> *


on my way..


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 10:08 AM~11929050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats clean homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 21 2008, 12:48 PM~11929394
> *man thats clean homie
> *


car came along way.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 21 2008, 10:34 AM~11928088
> *EARLY VOTING AT HOUSTON COMMUNITY COLLEGE. PLEASE COME VOTE IS IMPORTANT. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*SOUTH EAST INGRADO IS WHERE I AM AT RIGHT NOW.THEN ITS BACK TO PINE VALLEY GRIGGS RD*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 21 2008, 12:57 PM~11929480
> *SOUTH EAST INGRADO IS WHERE I AM AT RIGHT NOW.THEN ITS BACK TO PINE VALLEY GRIGGS RD
> *


:uh: i stay by there..stalker


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 PM~11929050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 01:22 PM~11929717
> *:bigbrin:
> *


 send you a bill later for those parkers + tax + sentimental value + economy in the toilet charge.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 11:23 AM~11929728
> *  send you a bill later for those parkers + tax + sentimental value + economy in the toilet charge.
> *


-- devilery charge since i picked them up..
- charge for dog humping my leg.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 01:30 PM~11929810
> *-- devilery charge since i picked them up..
> - charge for dog humping my leg.. :angry:
> *


should charge you for scrappin up my driveway with your bumper. and killer dog, trained to attach blk folks. wasn't humpin your leg.. was going in for the kill.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 11:31 AM~11929825
> *should charge you for scrappin up my driveway with your bumper.  and killer dog, trained to attach blk folks.  wasn't humpin your leg.. was going in for the kill.
> *


fuck yo driveway.. that bitch is either to steep or my junk to low..
killer dog with a red polka dot bow on her head.. nothing killer about that


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 01:38 PM~11929914
> *fuck yo driveway.. that bitch is either to steep or my junk to low..
> killer dog with a red polka dot bow on her head.. nothing killer about that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 21 2008, 01:40 PM~11929931
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he took off to work.. reply when he ges there...
nana was chillin watchin mexican soap operas


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 21 2008, 10:39 AM~11929317
> *:biggrin:
> *


i got sum like that comming up next year :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 02:43 PM~11930539
> *i got sum like that comming up next year :0
> *


cochino


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 12:43 PM~11930548
> *cochino
> *


el car wey :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 21 2008, 01:38 PM~11929914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: nana said your trukita look nice. how i should get same guy to paint my capala. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 02:53 PM~11930638
> *el car wey  :twak:  :twak:
> *


ohhhhhhh

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 12:53 PM~11930640
> *fool,that was a burbury collar with gold dog bones..    one of the honeydips scored that.  not me.    cheap as i am, dog would have speaker wire as a collar.
> :uh:    nana said your trukita look nice.  how i should get same guy to paint my capala.    :uh:
> *


yea.. but your ass dont know how to pick colors for shit..
silver and gold mix..
:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2008, 02:57 PM~11930663
> *yea.. but your ass dont know how to pick colors for shit..
> silver and gold mix..
> :angry:
> *


look here, didnt nobody ask your opinion on color choices.. i buy paint, you do the work..and shut da fk up,thats how it works.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

You all are mean in here. Bye F____ers.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 21 2008, 03:40 PM~11931048
> *You all are mean in here.  Bye F____ers.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 21 2008, 03:40 PM~11931048
> *You all are mean in here.  Bye F____ers.
> *


not me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Pues que chingados paso aqui? :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2008, 04:41 PM~11931628
> *Pues que chingados paso aqui?  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

set up for sale reds all chrome all new :0 $1100


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 04:42 PM~11931639
> *set up for sale reds all chrome all new  :0 $1100
> *


16 switchez????

if it aint 16 switchez then its a POS set up :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 02:45 PM~11931676
> *16 switchez????
> 
> if it aint 16 switchez then its a POS set up :uh:
> *


2 crome pumps 12" chrome cylinders for the rear 8" chrome cylinders for the front regular 3/8 hoses all around eight switches


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 04:48 PM~11931713
> *2 crome pumps 12" chrome cylinders for the rear 8" chrome cylinders for the front regular  3/8 hoses all around eight switches
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 05:03 PM~11931874
> *
> *


no vales pito puto! :cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whatup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 04:48 PM~11931713
> *2 crome pumps 12" chrome cylinders for the rear 8" chrome cylinders for the front regular  3/8 hoses all around eight switches
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 21 2008, 05:08 PM~11931911
> *no vales pito puto! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 03:16 PM~11931990
> *:uh:
> *


chrome mr good credit guy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: louies90, Devious Sixty8


:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 05:27 PM~11932089
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: louies90, Devious Sixty8
> :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: hola amigo puto!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 21 2008, 05:27 PM~11932091
> *:cheesy: hola amigo puto!
> *


qvo mija


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 05:24 PM~11932070
> *chrome mr good credit guy
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 05:27 PM~11932099
> *qvo mija
> *


que dice mi nalga chaparra y fea! :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 20 2008, 10:46 PM~11925065
> *THAT BOY DONT WANT ME TO GET MY HALF AS CADDY BACK AND COME BUST HIM!!!!! :biggrin: and single... :cheesy:
> *


THE CAR IS A DOUBLE.......ONE MOTOR BLEW FIRST HOP.....THAT VID WAS A SINGLE PUMP.....PUT IT BACK TOGETHER ....THEY SAY ALWAYS BET ON BLACK :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2008, 04:03 PM~11932436
> *THE CAR IS A DOUBLE.......ONE MOTOR BLEW FIRST HOP.....THAT VID WAS A SINGLE PUMP.....PUT IT BACK TOGETHER ....THEY SAY ALWAYS BET ON BLACK :0
> *


i always bet on red..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2008, 06:07 PM~11932463
> *i always bet on red..
> *


I CAN TELL.......... LOSER :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all i know is is chipper or not, imma have more $ in just batteries..then most have in their whole car. aint gonna say names..cause then i'm just "being negative" :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 21 2008, 04:03 PM~11932436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..oh yea slim thanks for inviting me to the mosquitos nest :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 04:29 PM~11932686
> *all i know is is chipper or not, imma have more $ in just batteries..then most have in their whole car.  aint gonna say names..cause then i'm  just "being negative"  :ugh:
> *


you aint gona have more than my frame :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 05:05 PM~11933032
> *you aint gona have more than my frame :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 07:05 PM~11933032
> *you aint gona have more than my frame :0
> *


maybe not :angry: but i can also try what you did.. making conterfit $ at kinkos. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 20 2008, 08:46 PM~11925065
> *THAT BOY DONT WANT ME TO GET MY HALF AS CADDY BACK AND COME BUST HIM!!!!! :biggrin: and single... :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...........................ha.............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2008, 05:39 PM~11933382
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...........................ha.............
> *


did u go to the shop last night?.. i had to go... too many bugs :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2008, 04:12 PM~11932517
> *I CAN TELL.......... LOSER :biggrin:
> *


i cant deny that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2008, 05:39 PM~11933382
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...........................ha.............
> *


wtf kinda shit is this???

I GOT PUSSY WET PAINT
BIG BOY SHOES
SOFT LEATHER SEATS
AND MY TRUNK GO BOOOM
GOTA CLEAN ASS LAC
AND A BAD YELLOW BITCH
AND IT LOOKS LIKE IMA DIE LIKE THIS!!!!!!


YOU KICK IT LIKE ME,NO EXAGERATION NECESSARY,LIVING REVOLUTIONARY,NOTHIN LESS THAN LEGENDARY,GANSTA SHIT HEREDITARY,GOT IT FROM MY DAD,HANDS COLDER THAN FEBUARY,WIT EXTRAORDINARY SWAG!!!!!!!1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2008, 08:05 PM~11933641
> *wtf kinda shit is this???
> 
> I GOT PUSSY WET PAINT
> ...


must be how they talk in northside :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 08:08 PM~11933691
> *must be how they talk  in northside  :ugh:
> *


what :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 06:08 PM~11933691
> *must be how they talk  in northside  :ugh:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2008, 08:11 PM~11933741
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


you gonna go pick up those things you wanted.. from you know who.. over at that place??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 08:18 PM~11933823
> *you gonna go pick up those things you wanted.. from you know who..  over at that place??
> *


 :dunno: 


DZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 21 2008, 08:23 PM~11933870
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 06:24 PM~11933892
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 21 2008, 05:45 PM~11933441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEW SHIT OLD MAN STEP YA GAME AND GET YA TAPE DECK OUT OF 1996.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2008, 08:04 PM~11935168
> *yeap.......soon as yo sensitive as left i got there.............
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

we doing this again next this again this weekend featuring some hoppers from the other side of town :0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

FOR SALE And Willing To Deliver... :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425476 ... :biggrin:


LMK! :thumbsup:



The Hardwork Is Done And The Majority Of The Sought-After Parts I Have... A Real Clean Start And Everything You Pretty Much Need To Go The Extra Mile...


Here It Is Sprayed With The Paint Im Providing Along With The Grille And Badge Installed:










SKEET SKEET SKEET! I Think I Messed Myself... :biggrin:


Let Me Know...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 21 2008, 08:11 PM~11935242
> *:0
> *


SHOULDA STAYED..........WE WAS LOOKIN AT ALL THE 16 YEAR OLD GIRLS SLIM HAD ON HIS MYSPACE.............LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 21 2008, 10:11 PM~11935246
> *we doing this again next this again this weekend featuring some hoppers from the other side of town :0
> *


from the south side? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2008, 08:13 PM~11935267
> *SHOULDA STAYED..........WE WAS LOOKIN AT ALL THE 16 YEAR OLD GIRLS SLIM HAD ON HIS MYSPACE.............LOL :biggrin:
> *


naw imma grown ass man...ill leave that to you, slim and r. kelly :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 21 2008, 08:17 PM~11935325
> *naw imma grown ass man...ill leave that to you, slim and r. kelly  :0
> *


OH.............OK............MY BAD........ :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2008, 08:21 PM~11935364
> *OH.............OK............MY BAD........ :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 08:24 PM~11933892
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 21 2008, 10:59 PM~11935776
> *
> *


qvo homie


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 11:09 PM~11935901
> *qvo homie
> *


aint shit happening bro... it is boring over in NIL right now... everbody must being getting ass or getting sleep.... prolly getting sleep though :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 21 2008, 11:13 PM~11935951
> *aint shit happening bro... it is boring over in NIL right now... everbody must being getting ass or getting sleep.... prolly getting sleep though  :biggrin:
> *


shit im still awake with a headache :angry:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11935972
> *shit im still awake with a headache :angry:
> *


shit I started to get a headache this afternoon when I got home from work... it is fading but not gone yet still


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

I think it is time for a smoke uffin: then time to get some ass or some sleep... prolly just sleep for me too though :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 21 2008, 11:18 PM~11936024
> *I think it is time for a smoke uffin: then time to get some ass or some sleep... prolly just sleep for me too though  :biggrin:
> *


pics of your wifes ass? :biggrin:


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 20 2008, 06:04 PM~11922786
> *Joe is the man
> *


what up brian,just a lil touch up, u know how we do it!


----------



## HOUSTON SOCIETY (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 20 2008, 06:07 PM~11922831
> *GO JOE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LOVE THE RIDE, WHAT YEAR IS IT?
> *


i think its an 84 not sure,goofys ride 4rom empire,iam just touching it up,pistolero putting it down!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Oct 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11936106
> *what up brian,just a lil touch up, u know how we do it!
> *


Imma need ur skills very soon  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 20 2008, 09:38 PM~11924156
> *kool..grey clip broke..  ..but the white one went on perfect
> *











here you go man.........  Ill get you another clip.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 21 2008, 10:38 AM~11928113
> *YEA LAST WEEK,
> *


Show me your pumps


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 22 2008, 06:10 AM~11937855
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 08:15 AM~11937878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 22 2008, 06:21 AM~11937906
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 08:15 AM~11937878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


about to do that...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

NIX CUSTOMS
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *cartier01*, JUSTDEEZ

What's up homie, how's your daughter doing?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Oct 21 2008, 10:12 PM~11935249
> *
> 
> 
> ...





*ME GUSTA :biggrin: *


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Oct 21 2008, 11:28 PM~11936165
> *i think its an 84 not sure,goofys ride 4rom empire,iam just touching it up,pistolero putting it down!
> *


*I just sold my fleetwood yesterday, I want a monte carlo , 84 and up I cant reverse good  . Yea I know I fucked up for selling it , but I have to handle my buissiness in order to get to where i want to be.  *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 08:23 AM~11937911
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALL ROLLIN THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2008, 09:11 AM~11938135
> *about to do that...
> *


JUST FINISHED...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 22 2008, 12:15 AM~11936594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE........... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *dj short dog*, PIMPnamedSLICKBACK, MxBlancaG

hno: 

you down for a full day of mixing at the station if they get it the office back in order by the end of nov? dj dirty m said he'll be there all day to host it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 10:01 AM~11938435
> *I just sold my fleetwood yesterday, I want a monte carlo , 84 and up I cant reverse good   . Yea I know I fucked up for selling it , but I have to handle my buissiness in order to get to where i want to be.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*Yesteday I talked to some vato that said that Layitlow sucks. :angry: He made me mad . But you know what I think ? I think that vato needs to smoke one to chilax  . *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 10:08 AM~11938485
> *Yesteday I talked to some vato that said that Layitlow sucks. :angry: He made me mad . But you know what I think ? I think that vato needs to smoke one to chilax   .
> *


what's the deal with the big bold letters? :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I LIKE HOW THE LOOK AND IM SEEING BLURY TODAY


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2008, 10:09 AM~11938495
> *what's the deal with the big bold letters?  :uh:
> *


She yelling at us


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:30 AM~11938700
> *She yelling at us
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 22 2008, 08:02 AM~11938442
> *YOU ALL ROLLIN THIS WEEKEND?
> *


yes sir gots to work till 11  but after that im rolling :cheesy: you bring out the LS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2008, 08:30 AM~11938707
> *
> *


hey you stop texting me caca pictures puto :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 10:34 AM~11938734
> *hey  you stop texting me caca pictures puto  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i'm SENDING YOU SHIT to put in those buckets you send me cabron. :buttkick:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 22 2008, 08:08 AM~11938485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 10:01 AM~11938435
> *FK THAT, IT WAS A 4 DOOR ANYWAY.. YOU BETTER OFF SELLING IT. *


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Im hungry, whats with breakfeast?


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 09:11 AM~11939094
> *Im hungry, whats with breakfeast?
> *


ME!!!


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 22 2008, 09:12 AM~11939104
> *ME!!!
> *


banned


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 10:32 AM~11938722
> *yes sir gots to work till  11   but after that im rolling :cheesy:  you bring out the LS
> *


  LS COMING OUT.......... :nono:


----------



## BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Oct 22 2008, 09:14 AM~11939116
> *banned
> *


NOT YET


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 11:11 AM~11939094
> *Im hungry, whats with breakfeast?
> *


DEEZZZ NUTTZZZ


J/K.. i'll take u for pancakes..but dont misunderstand. i aint trying to be your VATO :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK_@Oct 22 2008, 11:12 AM~11939104
> *ME!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

No Im in the mood for something healthy like bacon and fruit. lol. Who knows how to cook some firmeaz ceral con leche?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 11:23 AM~11939181
> *No Im in the mood for something healthy like bacon.
> *


 :uh: shouldnt u be at school?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 11:17 AM~11939135
> *DEEZZZ  NUTTZZZ
> J/K..  i'll take u for pancakes..but dont misunderstand. i aint trying to be your VATO  :uh:
> *


lol, I know chulo, Dont trip :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I am but i have writers block so I cant concentrate. 
Im in english 1302


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

an eye for an eye.. smoke one :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

now youre talking loko.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

GIT R DUN!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 11:35 AM~11939294
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 11:38 AM~11939336
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

to the vato with the hat, no t aguites devious its not for you


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:38 AM~11939330
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTON SOCIETY_@Oct 21 2008, 09:28 PM~11936165
> *i think its an 84 not sure,goofys ride 4rom empire,iam just touching it up,pistolero putting it down!
> *


84 coupe deville...  ....i nice touch up at that..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 22 2008, 11:56 AM~11939552
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2008, 06:03 PM~11932436
> *THE CAR IS A DOUBLE.......ONE MOTOR BLEW FIRST HOP.....THAT VID WAS A SINGLE PUMP.....PUT IT BACK TOGETHER ....THEY SAY ALWAYS BET ON BLACK :0
> *


 :biggrin: pinche puto


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 09:38 AM~11939330
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11933382
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...........................ha.............
> *


FUCK YOU LAUGHING AT FOO!! I STILL DONT SEE YOU ON THE STREET...I'VE BEEN SERVING FOOLS LIKE YOU BUT WITH A CARS...YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY  I DONT TALK ABOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT,,,,,,AND NEXT TIME YOU CALL ME OUT, YOU BETTER HAVE A CAR WITH SWITCHES AND SPOKES AND NOT UR MOMMAS CAR :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:45 AM~11939948
> *FUCK YOU LAUGHING AT FOO!! I STILL DONT SEE YOU ON THE STREET...I'VE BEEN SERVING FOOLS LIKE YOU BUT WITH A CARS...YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY  I DONT TALK ABOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT,,,,,,AND NEXT TIME YOU CALL ME OUT, YOU BETTER HAVE A CAR WITH SWITCHES AND SPOKES AND NOT UR MOMMAS CAR :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 12:45 PM~11939948
> *FUCK YOU LAUGHING AT FOO!! I STILL DONT SEE YOU ON THE STREET...I'VE BEEN SERVING FOOLS LIKE YOU BUT WITH A CARS...YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY  I DONT TALK ABOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT,,,,,,AND NEXT TIME YOU CALL ME OUT, YOU BETTER HAVE A CAR WITH SWITCHES AND SPOKES AND NOT UR MOMMAS CAR :0
> *


straight up owned him!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 12:44 PM~11939934
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:51 AM~11940004
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 12:52 PM~11940009
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11940024
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11940024
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11940024
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 12:56 PM~11940056
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:53 AM~11940024
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 12:57 PM~11940062
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:57 AM~11940061
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:57 AM~11940067
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:57 AM~11940067
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 12:59 PM~11940081
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:59 AM~11940090
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 12:45 PM~11939948
> *FUCK YOU LAUGHING AT FOO!! I STILL DONT SEE YOU ON THE STREET...I'VE BEEN SERVING FOOLS LIKE YOU BUT WITH A CARS...YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY  I DONT TALK ABOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT,,,,,,AND NEXT TIME YOU CALL ME OUT, YOU BETTER HAVE A CAR WITH SWITCHES AND SPOKES AND NOT UR MOMMAS CAR :0
> *


chopped that boy down, and his mommas car. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:00 PM~11940091
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:59 AM~11940090
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:00 PM~11940097
> *:uh:
> *


POST WHORE!













:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:01 AM~11940108
> *POST WHORE!
> :uh:
> *


just like you... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:01 AM~11940108
> * :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:03 PM~11940131
> *just like you...  :uh:
> *


 :uh: did you go pick up your bucket already?





:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:06 AM~11940161
> *:uh: did you go pick up your bucket already?
> :uh:
> *


uh no... :uh: im going today to go look at it :biggrin: naw on the real imma go pick it up soon..probably send the flatbed for it tomorrow... i like being a no rider


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:08 PM~11940181
> *uh no... :uh: im going today to go look at it  :biggrin: naw on the real imma go pick it up soon..probably send the flatbed for it tomorrow... i like being a no rider
> *


I'm gon be a high rider from now on... 20 foes on tha 6trey rag


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:16 AM~11940245
> *I'm gon be a high rider from now on... 20 foes on tha 6trey rag
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:18 PM~11940258
> *:uh:
> *


or maybe swangaz :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:19 AM~11940266
> *or maybe swangaz :dunno:
> *


nope..13 inch z's or d'z......nuttttz :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:21 PM~11940286
> *nope..13 inch z's or d'z......nuttttz  :biggrin:
> *


dont know how they do it in cali but in texas we dont ride nutz









:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:28 AM~11940344
> *dont know how they do it in cali but in texas we dont ride nutz
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:30 PM~11940364
> *:0
> *


so u ended up keeping the car you already had?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:31 AM~11940378
> *so u ended up keeping the car you already had?
> *


yea gonna do plan 1 but imma still go get plan 2 just to have it ready :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:34 PM~11940413
> *yea gonna do plan 1 but imma still go get plan 2 just to have it ready :biggrin:
> *


wish i was ballin like that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:38 AM~11940435
> *wish i was ballin like that
> *


me too...im broke... cant even support by drinking habit anymore


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:39 PM~11940452
> *me too...im broke... cant even support by drinking habit anymore
> *


dats why i dont drink


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 11:41 AM~11940462
> *dats why i dont drink
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 22 2008, 09:15 AM~11939119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 01:50 PM~11940530
> *:uh:
> *


IT'S APART IS SOMEONES YARD.......... :angry:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 01:30 PM~11940364
> *:0
> *


always with your mouth open!!!lol!!!!!


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:45 AM~11939948
> *FUCK YOU LAUGHING AT FOO!! I STILL DONT SEE YOU ON THE STREET...I'VE BEEN SERVING FOOLS LIKE YOU BUT WITH A CARS...YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY  I DONT TALK ABOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT,,,,,,AND NEXT TIME YOU CALL ME OUT, YOU BETTER HAVE A CAR WITH SWITCHES AND SPOKES AND NOT UR MOMMAS CAR :0
> *


hey tony ya no le digas mas del carro de su mama ya lo entrego now that chipper has his grandmas LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:45 AM~11939948
> *FUCK YOU LAUGHING AT FOO!! I STILL DONT SEE YOU ON THE STREET...I'VE BEEN SERVING FOOLS LIKE YOU BUT WITH A CARS...YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY  I DONT TALK ABOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT,,,,,,AND NEXT TIME YOU CALL ME OUT, YOU BETTER HAVE A CAR WITH SWITCHES AND SPOKES AND NOT UR MOMMAS CAR :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: only thing u serving round here is bags of frito lays chips!!!!!!!!! wat u need to do is RESERVE some paint and moldings for da lac!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 22 2008, 12:37 PM~11940991
> *hey tony ya no le digas mas del carro de su mama ya lo entrego now that chipper has his grandmas LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: oh no u didnt................. best thing for u to do is take kermit the frog back to the garage and fix it wita can of gas and a match...............


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 12:39 PM~11941015
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: oh no u didnt................. best thing for u to do is take kermit the frog back to the garage and fix it wita can of gas and a match...............
> *


hey chipper if you dident know kermit is not mine the car that going to serve you and is mine will see your chipping ass lac at magnificos


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 22 2008, 12:16 PM~11940767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2008, 12:59 PM~11930681
> *look here, didnt nobody ask your opinion on color choices..  i buy paint, you do the work..and shut da fk up,thats how it works.
> *


yes sir


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

One more thing chipper befor i go to work you need to check your thoughts and think back you aint no "G" and definetly no "OG" think about it nos vemos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 12:56 PM~11941170
> *:0
> *


how bout them buckets 








:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC+Oct 22 2008, 12:41 PM~11941035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: ..............


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahahahaaa!!!!!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>HOWS EVEYBODY DOING?  I JUST GOT OUT THE MEETING? SUPPOSEDLY THE CARSHOW IS NOW SET FOR JANUARY 31, 2009. AS ALWAYS THE "BOSSMAN" WAS BEING A PERRO, BUT I SHOWED HIM TWO CAN PLAY THAT GAME. <a href=\'http://www.clipartof.com\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://www.clipartof.com/images/emoticons/xsmall2/1231_hysterically_laughing.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>IM A CLASSY CHOLA, BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO BEING DISRESPECTED AND STEPPED ON I BRING THE PERRA OUT OF ME.  . SO YEA CHULOS AND CHULAS THE DATE FOR THE EAST END CARSHOW IS NOW JANUARY 31,2009. </span>*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 01:21 PM~11941411
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>HOWS EVEYBODY DOING?    I JUST GOT OUT THE MEETING? SUPPOSEDLY THE CARSHOW IS NOW SET FOR JANUARY 31, 2009. AS ALWAYS THE "BOSSMAN" WAS BEING A PERRO, BUT I SHOWED HIM TWO CAN PLAY THAT GAME. <a href=\'http://www.clipartof.com\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://www.clipartof.com/images/emoticons/xsmall2/1231_hysterically_laughing.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>IM A CLASSY CHOLA, BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO BEING DISRESPECTED AND STEPPED ON I BRING THE PERRA OUT OF ME.  . SO YEA CHULOS AND CHULAS THE DATE FOR THE EAST END CARSHOW IS NOW JANUARY 31,2009. </span>
> *


 :uh: 
who show is this..?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 03:21 PM~11941411
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>HOWS EVEYBODY DOING?    I JUST GOT OUT THE MEETING? SUPPOSEDLY THE CARSHOW IS NOW SET FOR JANUARY 31, 2009. AS ALWAYS THE "BOSSMAN" WAS BEING A PERRO, BUT I SHOWED HIM TWO CAN PLAY THAT GAME. <a href=\'http://www.clipartof.com\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://www.clipartof.com/images/emoticons/xsmall2/1231_hysterically_laughing.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>IM A CLASSY CHOLA, BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO BEING DISRESPECTED AND STEPPED ON I BRING THE PERRA OUT OF ME.  . SO YEA CHULOS AND CHULAS THE DATE FOR THE EAST END CARSHOW IS NOW JANUARY 31,2009. </span>
> *


i thought it was HCCs car show :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Its Houston Community College South East carshow. I got on the commitee to make it better and bigger.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 03:25 PM~11941435
> *i thought it was HCCs car show  :uh:
> *


thats the name *"The 4th Annual East End Carshow"*
dont tell me nothing about the name I didnt choose it :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool... 
they had a show couple yrs ago.. 
i showed up.. and there was like 5 cars.. so i went home..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2008, 02:28 PM~11941459
> *cool...
> they had a show couple yrs ago..
> i showed up.. and there was like 5 cars.. so i went home..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2008, 03:24 PM~11941430
> *:uh:
> who show is this..?
> *


DDDZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUUTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

like i said that is why i got on the commitee. it cuzz the one that planned it has no passion for cars. and he is a "man". :biggrin: i guess :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 03:21 PM~11941411
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>HOWS EVEYBODY DOING?    I JUST GOT OUT THE MEETING? SUPPOSEDLY THE CARSHOW IS NOW SET FOR JANUARY 31, 2009. AS ALWAYS THE "BOSSMAN" WAS BEING A PERRO, BUT I SHOWED HIM TWO CAN PLAY THAT GAME. <a href=\'http://www.clipartof.com\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://www.clipartof.com/images/emoticons/xsmall2/1231_hysterically_laughing.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>IM A CLASSY CHOLA, BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO BEING DISRESPECTED AND STEPPED ON I BRING THE PERRA OUT OF ME.  . SO YEA CHULOS AND CHULAS THE DATE FOR THE EAST END CARSHOW IS NOW JANUARY 31,2009. </span>
> *


Ill be out there with two of my buckets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 22 2008, 01:30 PM~11941470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


white "man" always puttin us ****** down..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2008, 03:32 PM~11941495
> *sup
> i figured someone was gunna do it.. lol
> 
> ...


figured ill do it and beat devious to it :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 01:31 PM~11941489
> *Ill be out there with two of my buckets
> *


y con una vieja del valle on the side :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 03:34 PM~11941518
> *y con una vieja del valle on the side  :0  :biggrin:
> *


na, she trippin so hung up on here...i dont play that shit  

Downy will be there with two buckets also :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 01:33 PM~11941506
> *figured ill do it and beat devious to it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 01:37 PM~11941547
> *na, she trippin so hung up on here...i dont play that shit
> 
> Downy will be there with two buckets also :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
con una vieja del valle :biggrin: hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 03:43 PM~11941595
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> con una vieja del valle  :biggrin:  hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 01:44 PM~11941609
> *:cheesy:
> *


just let them youungins be thats how ido it than later on she be calling me daddy :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 03:47 PM~11941625
> *just let them youungins be thats how ido it than later on she be calling me daddy  :biggrin:
> *


cruising this weekend?anthony said he charging tha batterys good this week :biggrin:


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*THIS IS STILL THE WORST TOPIC IN LOWRIDER GENERAL*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 12:42 PM~11939918
> *:biggrin: pinche puto
> *


THATS WHAT SHE SAID WHEN I SKEETED ON HER FACE....AND SUM GOT IN HER EYE :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 22 2008, 04:09 PM~11941804
> *JUST THE WAY WE LIKE IT* :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 22 2008, 02:09 PM~11941804
> *THIS IS STILL THE WORST TOPIC IN LOWRIDER GENERAL
> *


AGREED.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 04:13 PM~11941824
> *AGREED.
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 22 2008, 04:13 PM~11941822
> *JUST THE WAY WE LIKE IT :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 01:49 PM~11941655
> *cruising this weekend?anthony said he charging tha batterys good this week :biggrin:
> *


cool i got to work till 11 pm :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Layin'_Low_'81, streetshow

sup homie you goin to cruise spot??


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 03:20 PM~11941900
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Layin'_Low_'81, streetshow
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yeah...maybe....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Oct 22 2008, 04:21 PM~11941907
> *:biggrin: yeah...maybe....
> *


 :cheesy: where you there last weekend?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 22 2008, 02:09 PM~11941804
> *THIS IS STILL THE WORST TOPIC IN LOWRIDER GENERAL
> *


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 03:22 PM~11941918
> *:cheesy: where you there last weekend?
> *


 :yes: i was driving my brothers car somewhat scared to get pulled over wit 4 warrants but with all the low lows there i figured they would get pulled over, instead of a stock car :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Oct 22 2008, 04:26 PM~11941953
> *:yes: i was driving my brothers car somewhat scared to get pulled over wit 4 warrants but with all the low lows there i figured they would get pulled over, instead of a stock car  :biggrin:
> *


What car? :scrutinize:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11941981
> *What car? :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 ...blue malibu


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Oct 22 2008, 04:30 PM~11942001
> *:0 ...blue malibu
> *


remember talking to homie in el sapo only...say whats up next time... ill be one in black 63, ya know the one with no spokes :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 02:37 PM~11942066
> *remember talking to homie in el sapo only...say whats up next time... ill be one in black 63, ya know the one with no spokes :uh:
> *


SHOW OFF......... :uh:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 03:37 PM~11942066
> *remember talking to homie in el sapo only...say whats up next time... ill be one in black 63, ya know the one with no spokes :uh:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 04:42 PM~11942134
> *SHOW OFF......... :uh:
> *


I cant even afford no chinas :tears:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 02:47 PM~11942193
> *I cant even afford no chinas :tears:
> *


i got colored chinas :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 04:53 PM~11942259
> *i got colored chinas  :biggrin:
> *


can i borrow em???maybe spray paint em black to match :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 02:54 PM~11942271
> *can i borrow em???maybe spray paint em black to match :biggrin:
> *


aslong as you spray paint em back to the og color . but i might have the MANIACOS logo airbrush on em next time you see em :0 :0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 02:47 PM~11942193
> *I cant even afford no chinas :tears:
> *


LEAST U GOTA CAR.....I GOTA DRIVE MY MOMMAS CAR EVERYWHERE............


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 04:55 PM~11942288
> *aslong as you spray paint em back to the og color . but i might have the MANIACOS logo airbrush on em next time you see em  :0  :0
> *


ill put a sticker over the logo :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11942066
> *remember talking to homie in el sapo only...say whats up next time... ill be one in black 63, ya know the one with no spokes :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 02:59 PM~11942321
> *ill put a sticker over the logo :biggrin:
> *


i want these type of MANIACAS alomejor del valle :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 22 2008, 05:05 PM~11942389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: now your talking!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 05:06 PM~11942397
> *i want these type of MANIACAS alomejor del valle  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 no mames! thats a nice par de caca makers! :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 05:07 PM~11942402
> *:angry:
> *


 :burn: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 22 2008, 04:14 PM~11942486
> *:0 no mames! thats a nice par de caca makers! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 22 2008, 05:33 PM~11942771
> *:roflmao:
> *


To Live and Die By The Bowtie :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 01:21 PM~11941411
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>HOWS EVEYBODY DOING?    I JUST GOT OUT THE MEETING? SUPPOSEDLY THE CARSHOW IS NOW SET FOR JANUARY 31, 2009. AS ALWAYS THE "BOSSMAN" WAS BEING A PERRO, BUT I SHOWED HIM TWO CAN PLAY THAT GAME. <a href=\'http://www.clipartof.com\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://www.clipartof.com/images/emoticons/xsmall2/1231_hysterically_laughing.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>IM A CLASSY CHOLA, BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO BEING DISRESPECTED AND STEPPED ON I BRING THE PERRA OUT OF ME.  . SO YEA CHULOS AND CHULAS THE DATE FOR THE EAST END CARSHOW IS NOW JANUARY 31,2009. </span>
> *


Im The chairman of the Houston Lowrider Council if you neeed any help for this show pm me. The HLC is alwayz down to support any lowrider function..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wut up Noe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 03:21 PM~11941411
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>HOWS EVEYBODY DOING?    I JUST GOT OUT THE MEETING? SUPPOSEDLY THE CARSHOW IS NOW SET FOR JANUARY 31, 2009. AS ALWAYS THE "BOSSMAN" WAS BEING A PERRO, BUT I SHOWED HIM TWO CAN PLAY THAT GAME. <a href=\'http://www.clipartof.com\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://www.clipartof.com/images/emoticons/xsmall2/1231_hysterically_laughing.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>IM A CLASSY CHOLA, BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO BEING DISRESPECTED AND STEPPED ON I BRING THE PERRA OUT OF ME.  . SO YEA CHULOS AND CHULAS THE DATE FOR THE EAST END CARSHOW IS NOW JANUARY 31,2009. </span>
> *


shut up and come back to bed. 



> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 04:47 PM~11942193
> *I cant even afford no chinas :tears:
> *


dont feel bad.. i got z's and can't afford tires for em. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 05:39 PM~11942839
> *Im The chairman of the Houston Lowrider Council if you neeed any help for this show pm me. The HLC is alwayz down to support any lowrider function..
> *


todo chingon :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 04:36 PM~11942799
> *To Live and Die By The Bowtie :0
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 03:56 PM~11943051
> *todo chingon  :uh:
> *


lol... hope to see u donate this yr at our toydrive big balla..


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

hes going to donate a dish of hotwings


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 22 2008, 06:04 PM~11943145
> *hes going to donate a dish of hotwings
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 06:00 PM~11943094
> *lol... hope to see u donate this yr at our toydrive big balla..
> *


hell naw, dont even get shyt for my own kids.. mr chairman.. :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 12:37 PM~11940998
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: only thing u serving round here is bags of frito lays chips!!!!!!!!! wat u need to do is RESERVE some paint and moldings for da lac!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 22 2008, 06:04 PM~11943145
> *hes going to donate a dish of hotwings
> *


i'll let the punk ass step daddys buy stuff for them to have under the tree.. i have "baddest 68 on the planet" to get finished up.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 04:27 PM~11943406
> *i'll let the punk ass step daddys buy stuff for them to have under the tree..  i have "baddest 68 on the planet" to get finished up.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 22 2008, 06:34 PM~11943504
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


did you text me earlier?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 06:41 PM~11943596
> *did you text me earlier?
> *


no i did


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 06:43 PM~11943613
> *no i did
> *


tell your mom if she wants some, to call herself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 05:56 PM~11943051
> *todo chingon  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i thought you don't speak that "mojo shit" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 06:48 PM~11943663
> *tell your mom if she wants some, to call herself.
> *


 :uh: shes dead fucken bitch :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11943713
> *:uh: shes dead fucken bitch :angry:
> *


bullshit, i talked to her like 4 months ago :uh: 

"oh si! mi hijo robertito esta un poco loco! jajajaja! yo le digo que llamastes!"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2008, 06:53 PM~11943741
> *bullshit, i talked to her like 4 months ago  :uh:
> 
> "oh si!  mi hijo robertito esta un poco loco! jajajaja! yo le digo que llamastes!"
> *


  failed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 06:54 PM~11943758
> *  failed
> *


tell her i said hello though, that lady is crazy :loco:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2008, 06:56 PM~11943780
> *tell her i said hello though, that lady is crazy  :loco:
> *


i agree, might be because shes Salvadorian


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 06:59 PM~11943815
> *i agree, might be because shes Salvadorian
> *


 hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2008, 07:00 PM~11943830
> *hno:
> *


i know scary huh. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 03:39 PM~11942851
> *Wut up Noe
> *


wat da bidnizz is goof????????????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 04:59 PM~11943815
> *i agree, might be because shes Salvadorian
> *


yea them folks crazy!!!!!!!!................


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 07:05 PM~11943886
> *wat da bidnizz is goof????????????
> *


wuz up with ragalac? just paint and back to the hidding place?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 07:06 PM~11943903
> *yea them folks crazy!!!!!!!!................
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 05:06 PM~11943906
> *wuz up with ragalac? just paint and back to the hidding place?
> *


yeap!!!!!!!!!!! riding my moma car a whole lot better........dont like these bouncy ass cars wit suspensions that go up n down...........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 07:08 PM~11943928
> *yeap!!!!!!!!!!! riding my moma car a whole lot better........dont like these bouncy ass cars wit suspensions that go up n down...........
> *


you mean like the badest 68 in the world? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 05:11 PM~11943964
> *you mean like the badest 68 in the world? :cheesy:
> *


yea since he coming out i rather just hide cuz heard he gon shut da game down :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 07:12 PM~11943980
> *yea since he coming out i rather just hide cuz heard he gon shut da game down :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 ill doubt it ill bounce tho


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 05:14 PM~11943991
> *:0  ill doubt  it ill bounce tho
> *


--------------------

SEE YA'LL FUCKER AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW



:0 ill see ya there too..........maybe u can join me n cali as the new no riders wit cameras c.c.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 07:16 PM~11944020
> *--------------------
> 
> SEE YA'LL FUCKER AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW
> ...


im there suckers no bulshit. just no rider no camera c.c


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Oct 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11943713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet you get your ass beat.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 07:25 PM~11944113
> *good
> bet you get your ass beat.
> *


okay ill make sure to wear a shirt that says lil: impala65


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Oct 22 2008, 12:26 PM~11940871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 08:16 PM~11944680
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


"Reason To Hate"...Debuting @ H.L.C Picnic 09






:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 22 2008, 07:51 PM~11944379
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 08:18 PM~11944710
> *"Reason To Hate"...Debuting @ H.L.C Picnic 09
> :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 22 2008, 08:48 PM~11945147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 22 2008, 08:48 PM~11945147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 1Ace, H-TOWN_ACE, --TJ--, clowner13, streetshow, Devious Sixty8



what it dew Carlos


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 06:18 PM~11944710
> *"Reason To Hate"...Debuting @ H.L.C Picnic 09
> :0
> *


  



> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 22 2008, 06:48 PM~11945147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep 2009...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Oct 22 2008, 08:57 PM~11945277
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 1Ace, H-TOWN_ACE, --TJ--, clowner13, streetshow, Devious Sixty8
> what it dew Carlos
> *


chillin :biggrin: you ready for los magnificos


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

i have a project 61 impala 2-door hardtop for sale for more info: call me @
832-638-9954 lil joe


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 07:21 PM~11944067
> *im there suckers no bulshit. just no rider no camera c.c
> *


I owe you one


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 22 2008, 09:07 PM~11945407
> *I owe you one
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 22 2008, 07:07 PM~11945407
> *I owe you one
> *


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 07:14 PM~11943991
> *:0  ill doubt  it ill bounce tho
> *


Anything out of Marcustoms gonna do what it supposed to


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 07:25 PM~11944113
> *good
> bet you get your ass beat.
> *


I got money on that


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11945495
> *Anything out of Marcustoms gonna do what it supposed to
> *


obviously you didnt get it.wasnt saying shit about anything that comes out of that shop because i seen some off the work personally


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 07:21 PM~11944067
> *im there suckers no bulshit. just no rider no camera c.c
> *


And what in the world made you think you could post this much in a day. Go run your fking bathwater before I get my belt.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 09:14 PM~11945520
> *obviously you didnt get it.wasnt saying shit about anything that comes out of that shop because i seen some off the work personally
> *


Smart mouths get slapped

















Ask your momma


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 22 2008, 09:17 PM~11945559
> *And what in the world made you think you could post this much in a day.  Go run your fking bathwater before I get my belt.
> *


 :uh: bitch just because i dont post in this topic much does mean i dont it on other topics. i dont have a bathroom in my trailer i have to go to pilot and its raning


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 22 2008, 09:18 PM~11945577
> *Smart mouths get slapped
> Ask your momma
> *


please explain how i was being a smart ass since your soooo intelligent


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

when and where is the show going to be at?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 22 2008, 09:22 PM~11945639
> *when and where is  the show going to be at?
> *


sat nov 16 at george r brown


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 22 2008, 08:22 PM~11945650
> *sat nov 16 at george r brown
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2008, 09:46 PM~11945978
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 22 2008, 08:51 PM~11946057
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 22 2008, 09:46 PM~11945978
> *:cheesy:
> *


your favorites going on a comeback tour.. :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2008, 01:20 PM~11941398
> *hahahahaaa!!!!!
> *



yo sic my cheap ass phone broke nee a price quote on some dark blue paint :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 06:18 PM~11944710
> *"Reason To Hate"...Debuting @ H.L.C Picnic 09
> :0
> *


 :0 ..6 months away..  getting bigger and better every yr homie..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 22 2008, 07:52 PM~11946059
> *uffin:
> *


wut up rara


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 04:23 PM~11943365
> *hell naw, dont even get shyt for my own kids..    mr chairman..      :uh:
> *


i need you to wear a frosty the snowman suit for the kids *Scrooge Mcfuck*.. :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:26 PM~11946582
> *wut up rara
> *


what up homie


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11946612
> *i need you to wear a frosty the snowman suit for the kids Scrooge Mcfuck..  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:27 PM~11946612
> *i need you to wear a frosty the snowman suit for the kids Scrooge Mcfuck..  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 08:25 PM~11946568
> *:0 ..6 months away..   getting bigger and better every yr homie..
> *


  ill be there...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 22 2008, 06:26 PM~11943397
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :uh: thats what peoples face are gonna look like very SOON!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 09:44 PM~11947604
> *:uh:  :uh: thats what peoples face are gonna look like very SOON!!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Oct 22 2008, 04:26 PM~11941953
> *:yes: i was driving my brothers car somewhat scared to get pulled over wit 4 warrants but with all the low lows there i figured they would get pulled over, instead of a stock car  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

que rollo tony ask robert if he would go pick up that towncar from san leon i pay him and he can keep the body for scrap all i want is the frame with the suspension :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 22 2008, 02:37 PM~11940991
> *hey tony ya no le digas mas del carro de su mama ya lo entrego now that chipper has his grandmas LOL :biggrin:
> *


ALL THAT SHIT HE BE TALKING KEEP ME GOING, SO LET THAT FOOL TALK SHIT. HE STILL A BITCH IN MY BOOKS TILL HE PROVES HIM SELF!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 09:55 PM~11947733
> *ALL THAT SHIT HE BE TALKING KEEP ME GOING, SO LET THAT FOOL TALK SHIT. HE STILL A BITCH IN MY BOOKS TILL HE PROVES HIM SELF!!
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2008, 02:37 PM~11940998
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: only thing u serving round here is bags of frito lays chips!!!!!!!!! wat u need to do is RESERVE some paint and moldings for da lac!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin: U KNOW WHAT I DO HOMIE, U JUST KEEP ON TALKING SHIT!! WITHOUT PEOPLE LIKE YOU THERE WOULDNT BE PEOPLE LIKE ME THAT ARE DOWN TO FUCK SOME SHIT UP TO SHUT PEOPLE UP.   UR STILL MY HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 22 2008, 11:59 PM~11947784
> *
> *


WHAT UP CALI!!! IM JUST HERE TRYING TO FIND OUT WHAT CAR TO DRIVE TOMARROW!!!!! :biggrin: WHAT U THINK ABOUT MY BOY RAGALAC....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Reason To Hate"...Single Pump Hopper...Debuting @ H.L.C Picnic 09


LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOMETHING!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Oct 22 2008, 10:03 PM~11947825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 22 2008, 11:52 PM~11947700
> *que rollo tony ask robert if he would go pick up that towncar from san leon i pay him and he can keep the body for scrap all i want is the frame with the suspension  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL LET HIM KNOW IN DA MORNING!!! UR HOMIE IS TRIPPING HARD BRO. HE BETTER PUT SOME BREAKS ON HIS MOMMAS CAR BEFORE HE FINDS HIM SELF IN A BIG WRECK.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:09 PM~11947884
> *I'LL LET HIM KNOW IN DA MORNING!!! UR HOMIE IS TRIPPING HARD BRO. HE BETTER PUT SOME BREAKS ON HIS MOMMAS CAR BEFORE HE FINDS HIM SELF IN A BIG WRECK.
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 12:07 AM~11947863
> *:biggrin: ..hes jus pumping up the topic...he's cool..dont take it personal...plus he building a clean ass street car thats gonna shut down some people    so i hear  :0 :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


I'LL GIVE HIM HIS STREET CREDITS BACK WHEN I SEE THAT BAD ASS LAC ON THE STREET, HOPE ITS BETTER THAN HIS MOUTH.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:11 PM~11947904
> *I'LL GIVE HIM HIS STREET CREDITS BACK WHEN I SEE THAT BAD ASS LAC ON THE STREET, HOPE ITS BETTER THAN HIS MOUTH.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 22 2008, 10:17 PM~11947960
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Devious Sixty8, luxuriousloc's, cali rydah, h-town team 84 caddy







:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11947102
> *:uh:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g6lD4FWiLo

AGUEY WHEN YOU START MAKIN YOUTUBE MOVIES?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 22 2008, 11:43 PM~11948628
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g6lD4FWiLo
> 
> AGUEY WHEN YOU START MAKIN YOUTUBE MOVIES?? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 09:14 PM~11946425
> *your favorites going on a comeback tour..    :uh:
> *


Fabulous! :biggrin: 

:ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2008, 05:52 PM~11942999
> *
> dont feel bad.. i got z's and can't afford tires for em.  :angry:
> *


YOU GOING TO PUT 5.20'S ON THEM........ :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:09 PM~11947884
> *I'LL LET HIM KNOW IN DA MORNING!!! UR HOMIE IS TRIPPING HARD BRO. HE BETTER PUT SOME BREAKS ON HIS MOMMAS CAR BEFORE HE FINDS HIM SELF IN A BIG WRECK.
> *


 :0 :0 no pos como dijo el SPIKE i dont know nothing :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 22 2008, 11:43 PM~11948628
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g6lD4FWiLo
> 
> AGUEY WHEN YOU START MAKIN YOUTUBE MOVIES?? :biggrin:
> *


with moves like that u can get a job easy at the colorado :happysad: we might have to make a tranny section tho :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 22 2008, 10:07 PM~11947863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better have some american express black card type credit ready for me............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 23 2008, 01:43 AM~11948628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kind of looks like the child that devious68 & firmelows would have if they had buttsekz.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 06:55 AM~11949667
> *kind of looks like the child that devious68 & firmelows would have if they had buttsekz.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn and that vato keeps going and going and then he falls :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 23 2008, 09:25 AM~11949881
> *Damn and that vato keeps going and going and then he falls :biggrin:
> *


Que rola ESA BUBBL3S x3WLx3 THIS vid is Firme thats what its bout sur x3 control !

(don't ask what i just wrote, copied & pasted it from a youtube comment :dunno: )


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what it do sic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 07:29 AM~11949903
> *Que rola ESA BUBBL3S x3WLx3 THIS vid is Firme thats what its bout sur x3 control !
> 
> (don't ask what i just wrote, copied & pasted it from a youtube comment  :dunno: )
> ...


damn.. carla is fuckin fine..


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 06:55 AM~11949667
> *kind of looks like the child that devious68 & firmelows would have if they had buttsekz.
> *



Hey Latin can you move like that??lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 07:29 AM~11949903
> *Que rola ESA BUBBL3S x3WLx3 THIS vid is Firme thats what its bout sur x3 control !
> 
> (don't ask what i just wrote, copied & pasted it from a youtube comment  :dunno: )
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Oct 23 2008, 09:36 AM~11949944
> *Hey Latin can you move like that??lol
> *


when i have to take a dump and there's no toilet around, si. :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 23 2008, 09:44 AM~11949995
> *
> *


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 07:36 AM~11949953
> *when i have to take a dump and there's no toilet around, si.  :cheesy:
> *


Nasty!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 23 2008, 09:44 AM~11949995
> *
> *


SHIET THATS WHATS UP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 07:34 AM~11949936
> *what it do sic?
> *


chillin like a mother fucker.. call me loco.. gotta tell u some chimse!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 10:11 AM~11950220
> *chillin like a mother fucker.. call me loco.. gotta tell u some chimse!!
> *


a'aight


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

SHIET , AND I THOUGHT ONLY HINAS WHERE THE ONES ALL INTO CHISME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 23 2008, 10:17 AM~11950268
> *SHIET , AND I THOUGHT ONLY HINAS WHERE THE ONES ALL INTO CHISME
> *


it's about a car that i need work on. :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

is that rite? Thats ya'll call it now and days. Admit it DJ LATIN likes chisme.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 23 2008, 10:32 AM~11950382
> *is that rite? Thats ya'll call it now and days. Admit it DJ LATIN likes chisme.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 08:33 AM~11950390
> *:angel:
> *


y el last night dinner? :roflmao: :roflmao: traveling down the h town drains :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 10:41 AM~11950451
> *y el last night dinner? :roflmao:  :roflmao: traveling down the h town drains :biggrin:
> *


you got some hairy legs mofo :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 23 2008, 08:17 AM~11950268
> *SHIET , AND I THOUGHT ONLY HINAS WHERE THE ONES ALL INTO CHISME
> *


:uh:
dont get beat up missy.. da internets is serious business


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 08:42 AM~11950453
> *you got some hairy legs mofo  :burn:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 23 2008, 06:41 AM~11949593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 08:41 AM~11950451
> *y el last night dinner? :roflmao:  :roflmao: traveling down the h town drains :biggrin:
> *


Paso streetshizzle.......how's da shop been doing?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Raw Fusion - Throw Your Hands in the Air

http://www.zshare.net/download/5028230550a7361d/

old school


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 10:42 AM~11950459
> *:uh:
> dont get beat up missy.. da internets is serious business
> *


wass up then ese You wanna take it to the parking lot? :angry:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

who remembers this ride?
http://www.layitlow.com/members/NightIllusion/


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 23 2008, 09:48 AM~11950980
> *wass up then ese  You wanna take it to the parking lot?  :angry:
> *


yea.. lets take it to lot then.. we can breakdance fight..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 23 2008, 10:49 AM~11951002
> *who remembers this ride?
> http://www.layitlow.com/members/NightIllusion/
> *


THAT WAS THAT BOY EDWARDOS CAR HUH?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 07:48 AM~11950026
> *
> *


wut up..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 23 2008, 07:54 AM~11950073
> *SHIET THATS WHATS UP
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2008, 09:54 AM~11951069
> *THAT WAS THAT BOY EDWARDOS CAR HUH?
> *


 :yes: :yes: what happend to dat fool..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 09:36 AM~11949953
> *when i have to take a dump and there's no toilet around, si.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 23 2008, 09:48 AM~11950980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pussy :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 23 2008, 11:48 AM~11950980
> *wass up then ese  You wanna take it to the parking lot?  :angry:
> *


you must have one fine sun tan sic, didnt know you were mexican


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 12:07 PM~11951208
> *:0
> pussy :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 23 2008, 10:09 AM~11951229
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2008, 11:54 AM~11951069
> *THAT WAS THAT BOY EDWARDOS CAR HUH?
> *


yea it was, but already know what happend.Your a homeboy oh que onda?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 23 2008, 10:07 AM~11951208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tan my ass.. aint nothing light about me..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 10:14 AM~11951283
> *shit.. i dont hit girls..
> i shoot em..
> 
> *


u too??? :0


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> shit.. i dont hit girls..
> i shoot em..
> 
> :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

'sup mu'fuckaz! uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> u too??? :0


:yes:


> > shit.. i dont hit girls..
> > i shoot em..
> >
> > :uh:
> ...


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

bueno pos ill talk to ya'll tommorow.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sic713, Devious Sixty8, INIMITABLE, MxBlancaG, cali rydah,* NIX CUSTOM*S

you ok nick.. did you rewind the big fish about 30 times last night..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Sup everybody? Darkness u gonna be able to do ls or what?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 10:18 AM~11951327
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sic713, Devious Sixty8, INIMITABLE, MxBlancaG, cali rydah, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


im coming to watch vol.30..yall got vol 28??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Oct 23 2008, 12:18 PM~11951332
> *Sup everybody?  Darkness u gonna be able to do ls or what?
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Oct 23 2008, 10:18 AM~11951332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno.. i think so..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 10:24 AM~11951395
> *i dunno.. i think so..
> *


what time u goin to the shop??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller+Oct 23 2008, 01:43 AM~11948628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 23 2008, 12:17 PM~11951324
> *bueno pos ill talk to ya'll tommorow.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

Does this look like Palin?
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

POST WHORES! :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

banned post whores :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 10:42 AM~11950459
> *:uh:
> dont get beat up missy.. da internets is serious business
> *


 YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!  A LOT OF FLAKES


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:loco:'s..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 11:04 AM~11951866
> *POST WHORES! :uh:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *h-town team 84 caddy*, RAGALAC
your inbox is full


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche mamon de streetshow. put some dreadlocks on your legs.










:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 11:23 AM~11952056
> *pinche mamon de streetshow.  put some dreadlocks on your legs.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 01:23 PM~11952056
> *pinche mamon de streetshow.  put some dreadlocks on your legs.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 01:25 PM~11952075
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 11:26 AM~11952080
> *x2
> *


+1 and carry the 3 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2008, 08:41 AM~11949593
> * I'm just trying dats all..........plus....yall rather be talkin bout trannys n invadin topics all day????
> Better have some american express black card type credit ready for me............
> *


FUCK THE CREDIT CARD, ITS ALL ABOUT CASH MONEY IN DA FKN GETTO HOMIE!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2008, 11:28 AM~11952100
> *FUCK THE CAREDS, ITS ALL ABOUT CASH MONEY DA FKN GETTO HOMIE!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 01:27 PM~11952090
> *+1 and carry the 3  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 11:29 AM~11952109
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nosad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 11:33 AM~11952137
> *:nosad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 01:33 PM~11952140
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

battle of the smilys today?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 01:51 PM~11952265
> *battle of the smilys today?
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 01:55 PM~11952307
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 01:56 PM~11952317
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Tha internetz is serious bizznezz!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 11:46 AM~11952222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 01:56 PM~11952323
> *:biggrin: Tha internetz is serious bizznezz!!!!
> *


fa'sho'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 23 2008, 10:26 AM~11951414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
they call me sparkles jr.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 02:08 PM~11952454
> *they call me sparkles jr.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 01:59 PM~11952359
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 02:08 PM~11952454
> *
> they call me sparkles jr.
> *


 :|


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2008, 11:21 AM~11950740
> *Paso streetshizzle.......how's da shop been doing?????
> *


GOT BIZNEZZ TO TAKE CARE OF.......... :rant:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 23 2008, 12:12 PM~11952485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 12:12 PM~11952499
> *:thumbsup:
> *


aight saturday..done deal :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 02:16 PM~11952548
> *
> 
> *


 :burn: :scrutinize: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 02:33 PM~11952729
> *aight saturday..done deal  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 12:34 PM~11952748
> *:0
> *


let me know ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 02:35 PM~11952754
> *let me know *****  :biggrin:
> *


PM NUMBER! I GUESS YOU WANT TO SEE THE STASH WHILE YOUR THERE???? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 12:37 PM~11952783
> *PM NUMBER! I GUESS YOU WANT TO SEE THE SNATCH WHILE YOUR THERE???? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 02:38 PM~11952792
> *:0
> *


  :banghead: I DON'T WANT TO LOOK AT YOU IN THAT WAY.......... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 12:40 PM~11952817
> *  :banghead: I DON'T WANT TO LOOK AT YOU IN THAT WAY.......... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: jus call me


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 02:41 PM~11952837
> *:biggrin: jus call me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 12:08 PM~11952454
> *around 5.. im a spray this car.. im waitin on the other guy to get his ready.. so we can paint both at the same time..
> 
> *


aight...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

--------------------

"Reason To Hate"...Single Pump Hopper...Debuting @ H.L.C Picnic 09


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 23 2008, 12:46 PM~11952909
> *--------------------
> 
> "Reason To Hate"...Single Pump Hopper...Debuting @ H.L.C Picnic 09
> ...


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 02:46 PM~11952912
> *:0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2008, 09:21 AM~11950740
> *Paso streetshizzle.......how's da shop been doing?????
> *


q onda fool bout to close down i gots to make my own moves now :0 


BY THE WAY I GOT SHOP EQUIPMENT FOR SALE FROM FLUSH MACHINES AC MACHINES JACKS CAR LIFTHS ALIGMENT MACHINES TO JACK STANDS FLOOR JACK TIRE MOUNT MACHINE ECT ECT ECT. HOLLA AT ME 832 455 5414


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 02:08 PM~11952454
> *they call me sparkles jr.
> *


that bitch got so much flakes.. someones gonna come put some milk on it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11953171
> *that bitch got so much flakes.. someones gonna come put some milk on it.
> *


WIPERS FOR SALE FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11953171
> *that bitch got so much flakes.. someones gonna come put some milk on it.
> *


con flays...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 03:06 PM~11953144
> *q onda fool bout to close down i gots to make my own moves now  :0
> BY THE WAY I GOT SHOP EQUIPMENT FOR SALE FROM FLUSH MACHINES AC MACHINES JACKS CAR LIFTHS ALIGMENT MACHINES TO JACK STANDS FLOOR JACK TIRE MOUNT MACHINE ECT ECT ECT. HOLLA AT ME 832 455 5414
> *


POWER MOVES!!! :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 12:14 PM~11952523
> *GOT BIZNEZZ TO TAKE CARE OF.......... :rant:
> *


Gota buy some rustoleaum paint o wat??? Lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 01:08 PM~11953171
> *that bitch got so much flakes.. someones gonna come put some milk on it.
> *


cereal sounds good right about now.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 01:06 PM~11953144
> *q onda fool bout to close down i gots to make my own moves now  :0
> BY THE WAY I GOT SHOP EQUIPMENT FOR SALE FROM FLUSH MACHINES AC MACHINES JACKS CAR LIFTHS ALIGMENT MACHINES TO JACK STANDS FLOOR JACK TIRE MOUNT MACHINE ECT ECT ECT. HOLLA AT ME 832 455 5414
> *


I feel ya homie....shit I might hit u up homeboy from the tire shop might wana take some tha shit off ur hands.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 23 2008, 03:08 PM~11953178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wings sound better


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 03:06 PM~11953144
> *q onda fool bout to close down i gots to make my own moves now  :0
> BY THE WAY I GOT SHOP EQUIPMENT FOR SALE FROM FLUSH MACHINES AC MACHINES JACKS CAR LIFTHS ALIGMENT MACHINES TO JACK STANDS FLOOR JACK TIRE MOUNT MACHINE ECT ECT ECT. HOLLA AT ME 832 455 5414
> *


NEED TO BORROW JACK STANDS FOR WORK NEED TO BE PUT IN. MY OTHER ONES ARE BEING USED ON MY OTHER RIDE AT THE MOMENT....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 01:36 PM~11953532
> *
> :uh:  ok Mr Chairman..
> 
> *


  ..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2008, 01:34 PM~11953512
> *I feel ya homie....shit I might hit u up homeboy from the tire shop might wana take some tha shit off ur hands.
> *


got a rim clamp 5066EX tire mount machine in good shape and a coats 1025 balance machine also got sum used tires and sum tire racks we can make a combo for a good price let mne know homie thanks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2008, 03:32 PM~11953482
> *Gota buy some rustoleaum paint o wat??? Lol
> *


YOU MUST NEED THAT YOU YOUR RAGALAC......... :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 23 2008, 01:15 PM~11953266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for sale fool not for lease :twak: :twak: jk you can borrow my chrome ones from the house the ones at the shop aint mine  just make sure i get em back before magnificos .


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 03:42 PM~11953597
> *got a rim clamp 5066EX tire mount machine in good shape and a coats 1025 balance machine also got sum used tires and sum tire racks we can make a combo for a good price let mne know homie thanks
> *


SOUNDS LIKE SHOP CLOSING DOWN. ECONOMY HIT HARD AT THE SHOP....... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 03:49 PM~11953655
> *for sale fool not for lease  :twak:  :twak: jk  you can borrow my chrome ones from the house the ones at the shop aint mine   just make sure i get em back before magnificos .
> *


  COOL I'LL HIT YOU UP LATER. NEED FOR YOU TO MAKE THAT CALL FOR ME SO WE OR I CAN GO OVER THERE ON SATURDAY......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 01:50 PM~11953660
> *SOUNDS LIKE SHOP CLOSING DOWN. ECONOMY HIT HARD AT THE SHOP....... :0
> *


not really i gots to do my own and owner is over seas


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 03:53 PM~11953704
> *not really i gots to do my own and owner is over seas
> *


 :0 
SELL THE SHOP FOR YOU BENEFIT...... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 03:38 PM~11953539
> *NEED TO BORROW JACK STANDS FOR WORK NEED TO BE PUT IN. MY OTHER ONES ARE BEING USED ON MY OTHER RIDE AT THE MOMENT....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 03:49 PM~11953655
> *im tired of working for the man so im going to try to do my own. MAYBE A MANIACOS CUTOMS :0
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 02:36 PM~11953532
> *wings sound better
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 02:13 PM~11952510
> *:|
> *


Your mom know your not n school?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 04:39 PM~11954197
> *Your mom know your not n school?
> *


was i supposed to be? i wouldnt mind going back


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 02:39 PM~11954197
> *Your mom know your not n school?
> *


nope.. shes here with me at the shop...
love seeing her wetsand naked..

big ol booty just bouncing..
and my johnson swinging left to right.. whoosh woosh...!!1


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 04:41 PM~11954214
> *nope.. shes here with me at the shop...
> love seeing her wetsand naked..
> 
> ...


pics of the nakkked mom?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 04:41 PM~11954214
> *nope.. shes here with me at the shop...
> love seeing her wetsand naked..
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 23 2008, 02:42 PM~11954222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its ok mijo.. ill still cut and patch your rust holes..
ill come during the week while your away at school


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 04:44 PM~11954246
> *no... impala was bein a hata
> 
> *


 :angry: DAMN!!! I WANTED TO SEE A NAKKID BRAWD WET SANDING :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bay89, tito_ls, streetshow, Hny Brn Eyz, --TJ--

WOULD YOU BE INTRESTED IN PART TIME JOB WET SANDING SOME VEHICLES??? CLOTHES IS OPTIONAL :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 04:47 PM~11954277
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bay89, tito_ls, streetshow, Hny Brn Eyz, --TJ--
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 23 2008, 04:44 PM~11954246
> *no... impala was bein a hata
> 
> its ok mijo.. ill still cut and patch your rust holes..
> ...


 :ugh: i got home school :happysad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 04:49 PM~11954295
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry: I'm mad at you for being a hater on SIC taking pics of your mom...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 04:52 PM~11954328
> *:angry: I'm mad at you for being a hater on SIC taking pics of your mom...
> *


  sorry. post them then :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11918784


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 01:48 PM~11953647
> *YOU MUST NEED THAT YOU YOUR RAGALAC......... :uh:
> *


Na that bitch needs a miracle not a rattle can lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 04:08 PM~11953896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2........... :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2008, 05:04 PM~11954451
> *Na that bitch needs a miracle not a rattle can lol
> *


YOU BETTER GET TO CLICKING YOU HEELS THEN DOROTHY......


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

parting out 68 fastback pm for parts and pricing :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11954567
> *parting out 68 fastback pm for parts and pricing :biggrin:
> *


any rust on hood?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 05:19 PM~11954585
> *any rust on hood?
> *


Little but comes with trophy to cover when at shows


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 05:22 PM~11954626
> *Little but comes with trophy to cover when at shows
> *


thats a deal of its own!!! :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 05:16 PM~11954567
> *parting out 68 fastback pm for parts and pricing :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN KEEP THE CHAIN WHEEL AND THE FAKE NARDI........ :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 05:27 PM~11954681
> *YOU  CAN KEEP THE CHAIN WHEEL AND THE FAKE NARDI........ :biggrin:
> *


Sold chain wheel to guy cutting grass


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any body needs a 65 front bumper, rear bumper, valance, grille, or trunk


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 23 2008, 03:08 PM~11954486
> *YOU BETTER GET TO CLICKING YOU HEELS THEN DOROTHY......
> *


Ha........let me click my j's n see wat happens


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 05:34 PM~11954763
> *any body needs a 65 front bumper, rear bumper, valance, grille,  or trunk
> *



See now your getting smart..your parting out the 4 door so you can buy a coupe. You aren't too fkin stupid.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2008, 02:49 PM~11954300
> *
> *



Wuz up Tony. Whats the deal homie.

This is Drop'em - Emilio I had to create a new account, somebody hacked my account and I had lil cancel the old one. So what going down H-TOWN


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 05:39 PM~11954825
> *See now your getting smart..your parting out the 4 door so you can buy a coupe. You aren't too fkin stupid.
> *


no you idiot i got new ones


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 23 2008, 04:28 PM~11954116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look here rusty.. you should just go get to work patching and bondo'n together that bucket truck you working on. you aint ready for no grown low.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 05:40 PM~11954848
> *no you idiot i got new ones
> *


Ok sorry you are fking stupid


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 05:31 PM~11954734
> *Sold chain wheel to guy cutting grass
> *


that old man in truck? he tried honkin at me for blocking his way into shop.. i pulled gat and had to check em.. said "look here, blow that damn horn one more time, just one more time.. " :guns:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11954894
> *Ok sorry you are fking stupid
> *


oh and your so smart? build a car that everyone has. like a fucken monkey following the leader. even devious is smarter than you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 23 2008, 02:46 PM~11954264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. hhaha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 05:40 PM~11954848
> *no you idiot i got new ones
> *


you'd be smart to just give up and part out that car. you dont have pockets deep enough to fix that bucket.. and even if you did its still a 4 door.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 05:47 PM~11954933
> *oh and your so smart? build a car that everyone has. like a fucken monkey following the leader. even devious is smarter than you
> *


I can't take what you just said seriously since you chose to purchase a FOUR DOOR and a BISCAYNE.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 05:54 PM~11954997
> *I can't take what you just said seriously since you chose to purchase a FOUR DOOR and a BISCAYNE.
> *


just because i dont like what you like doesnt mean shit. i like muscle car car with body line not a fucken box


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 05:55 PM~11955024
> *just because i dont like what you like doesnt mean shit. i like muscle car car with body line not a fucken box
> *


 :angry: 64 impala is one of the sexiest bodystyles ever!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

maybe i should i get a 4 door biscayne :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 05:57 PM~11955038
> *1963 Chevrolet Impala "Sodapop" - For Sale
> 
> 1963 Chevrolet Impala Convertible
> ...


 :0 you got pics?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 05:55 PM~11955024
> *just because i dont like what you like doesnt mean shit. i like muscle car car with body line not a fucken box
> *


I had a 65 ss should of told me you were looking ...your mom could have worked it off. And you used musclecar almost as if that what you building. I never seen a 4 door line up at the track


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 05:58 PM~11955046
> *maybe i should i get a 4 door biscayne  :cheesy:
> *


Maybe you should buy something that has value?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 05:57 PM~11955038
> *:angry: 64 impala is one of the sexiest bodystyles ever!
> *



I prefer 63 but none were available when I was looking


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 05:59 PM~11955063
> *I had a 65 ss should of told me you were looking ...your mom could have worked it off.  And you used musclecar almost as if that what you building.  I never seen a 4 door line up at the track
> *


you know what i meant when i said muscle cars. i aint looking for coupe i know where theres 4 65 impala coupes around where i live and other impala coupes. you build your own shit and i build mine. get off my fucken dick. if you want to suck just let me know


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 05:59 PM~11955055
> *:0  you got pics?
> *


wont see it till late 2009...maybe 2010


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 06:03 PM~11955096
> *I prefer 63 but none were available when I was looking
> *


out of all the impalas the 63 is my fav... :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 06:03 PM~11955097
> *you know what i meant when i said muscle cars. i aint looking for coupe i know where theres 4 65 impala coupes around where i live and other impala coupes. you build your own shit and i build mine. get off my fucken dick. if you want to suck just let me know
> *


Boy don't make me take off my belt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 9 2007, 04:36 PM~8072646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 05:34 PM~11954763
> *any body needs a 65 front bumper, rear bumper, valance, grille,  or trunk
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 06:05 PM~11955112
> *out of all the impalas the 63 is my fav... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 23 2008, 06:18 PM~11955253
> *x2
> *


you have any pics of your old impala?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 23 2008, 05:54 PM~11954997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ain't gonna lie.. i thought of something pre-65.. but honestly.. i need a/c and power steering.. and those cars are pricier too. never could have found a pre-65 in good condition as my 68 for same price.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 06:06 PM~11955132
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


member mojo's use to use same thing to hold their comboy hats in their cheby trucks.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11955278
> *prolly set him back $300
> ain't gonna lie..  i thought of something pre-65..  but honestly.. i need a/c and power steering..    and those cars are pricier too.  never could have found a pre-65 in good condition as my 68  for same price.
> *


my trey has power steering, power brakes and its a AC car just missing few components


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 06:22 PM~11955286
> *member mojo's use to use same thing to hold their comboy hats in their cheby trucks.
> *


 :cheesy: I remember few years back when my dad bought a work truck it had the hat holder :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 06:29 PM~11955344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Blame it all on my roots 
I showed up in boots 
And ruined your black tie affair 
The last one to know 
The last one to show 
I was the last one 
You thought you'd see there 
And I saw the surprise 
And the fear in his eyes 
When I took his glass of champagne 
And I toasted you 
Said, honey, we may be through 
But you'll never hear me complain 

'Cause I've got friends in low places 
Where the whiskey drowns 
And the beer chases my blues away 
And I'll be okay 
I'm not big on social graces 
Think I'll slip on down to the oasis 
Oh, I've got friends in low places


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 04:29 PM~11955344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 06:29 PM~11955344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If i ever get a bomb that would be a cool idea, have the pachuco hat mounted up...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2008, 06:31 PM~11955360
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 04:35 PM~11955384
> *:uh:
> *


its 630 and im already leanin


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2008, 06:35 PM~11955387
> *its 630 and im already leanin
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnvFsd-n8hw&feature=related :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=356378
:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 03:47 PM~11954277
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Bay89, tito_ls, streetshow, Hny Brn Eyz, --TJ--
> 
> ...


Lmao! Um ill think bout it. :ugh: 


:roflmao: :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 04:40 PM~11955423
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnvFsd-n8hw&feature=related :0  :0  :0
> *


thats too slow to be the original...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2008, 06:52 PM~11955500
> *Lmao! Um ill think bout it. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Ly5PiXF5c


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cuz see i scope em and scar em instead of barr em hoes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2008, 06:35 PM~11955387
> *its 630 and im already leanin
> *


I had to three wheel on the four, let them boys know
Ima hit the boulevard slow and tip toe


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 05:53 PM~11955512
> *:biggrin:
> *


Back in focus.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2008, 07:11 PM~11955685
> *Back in focuSS.
> *


your man ellie came back? :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 23 2008, 07:11 PM~11955685
> *Back in focus.
> *


dats the only way! took me a while


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 06:12 PM~11955694
> *your man ellie came back?  :0
> *


Lol! No...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 06:13 PM~11955704
> *dats the only way! took me a while
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 05:05 PM~11955611
> *I had to three wheel on the four, let them boys know
> Ima hit the boulevard slow and tip toe
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2008, 06:22 PM~11955803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2008, 07:22 PM~11955803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


woulda kept that one. ain't fan of 60's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 23 2008, 05:28 PM~11955851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would have never bought 68 fast back


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2008, 06:55 PM~11955527
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Ly5PiXF5c
> *


 :uh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCmR64STJaA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2008, 07:34 PM~11955893
> *:uh:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCmR64STJaA
> *


MO THROWED THAN A THREW FIZZBIE.............I DONT STEAL BUTCHU GET STOLE YA HOLE SET OF TEEF MISSIN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MY ***** SIR DAILY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOQiMu57zxk


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X84MY8ZH-uU


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2008, 07:34 PM~11955893
> *:uh:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCmR64STJaA
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2008, 07:32 PM~11955877
> *
> would have never bought 68 fast back
> *


if i remember right.. you one talkin bout.. "lemme drive it.lemme drive it.." and circled block and scrapped up streets in ptown.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 06:21 PM~11955278
> *prolly set him back $300
> ain't gonna lie..  i thought of something pre-65..  but honestly.. i need a/c and power steering..    and those cars are pricier too.  never could have found a pre-65 in good condition as my 68  for same price.
> *


They stopped making impalas back in 65 when they stopped the trademark taillights


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

reminder: bitchslap impala65


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 23 2008, 08:46 PM~11956535
> *reminder: bitchslap impala65
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 09:04 PM~11956733
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

--TJ-- Today, 08:24 PM | | Post #161132 

--tj--

Posts: 255
Joined: Aug 2007
From: Houston
Car Club: WWW.MARCUSTOMS.COM




--------------------

1964 impala supersport .

reminder: bitchslap impala65 


:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 23 2008, 08:46 PM~11956535
> *reminder: bitchslap impala65
> :0
> *


8 + hours late. did you get your clue


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11956907
> *8 + hours late. did you get your clue
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 23 2008, 05:39 PM~11954839
> *Wuz up Tony. Whats the deal homie.
> 
> This is Drop'em - Emilio I had to create a new account, somebody hacked my account and I had lil cancel the old one. So what going down H-TOWN
> *


SAME OLD SHIT BRO JUST GETTING READY FOR MAGNIFICOS!!!! HOPPER ALMOST READY.  I STILL REMEMBER WHAT WE SPOKE ABOUT LAST TIME, SO MAYBE WE CAN TALK MORE ABOUT IT THEN!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2008, 08:06 PM~11957381
> *SAME OLD SHIT BRO JUST GETTING READY FOR MAGNIFICOS!!!! HOPPER ALMOST READY.  I STILL REMEMBER WHAT WE SPOKE ABOUT LAST TIME, SO MAYBE WE CAN TALK MORE ABOUT IT THEN!
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 23 2008, 03:42 PM~11953597
> *got a rim clamp 5066EX tire mount machine in good shape and a coats 1025 balance machine also got sum used tires and sum tire racks we can make a combo for a good price let mne know homie thanks
> *


PM ME THE PRICE ON ALL THIS STUFF, IM READY TO START MY OWN SHIT...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 09:47 PM~11957191
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 23 2008, 10:07 PM~11957394
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2008, 10:13 PM~11957491
> *PM ME THE PRICE ON ALL THIS STUFF, IM READY TO START MY OWN SHIT...
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11957666
> *reminder: wear a shirt that says lil:impala65 and ask for tj, pussy tj, the one that works at marcustoms
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 10:28 PM~11957684
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 10:28 PM~11957684
> *:0
> *


bitch slap is two words, just trying to educate to you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight fixed it. :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2008, 08:06 PM~11957381
> *SAME OLD SHIT BRO JUST GETTING READY FOR MAGNIFICOS!!!! HOPPER ALMOST READY.  I STILL REMEMBER WHAT WE SPOKE ABOUT LAST TIME, SO MAYBE WE CAN TALK MORE ABOUT IT THEN!
> *



No problem just holla. Im riding solo for now but if you need that help just holla


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 22 2008, 08:02 PM~11945325
> *chillin  :biggrin: you ready for los magnificos
> *



hell yeah i am ready to chill with my boulevard family in houston, might even have to go surfing again lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Oct 23 2008, 11:14 PM~11958219
> *hell yeah i am  ready to chill with my boulevard family in houston, might even have to go surfing again lol
> *


I have a camera with plenty of batterys so will make sure to catch you in action


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11956907
> *8 + hours late. did you get your clue
> *


sorry i dont go around reading people sigs.im hoping he does it now. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1Ace_@Oct 23 2008, 11:14 PM~11958219
> *hell yeah i am  ready to chill with my boulevard family in houston, might even have to go surfing again lol
> *


i didnt get to go with ya last time.i hope this time we can all go.well see how gtown looks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 23 2008, 05:31 PM~11954734
> *Sold chain wheel to guy cutting grass
> *


I GUESS IT GOING TO HELP HIM STEER THE MOWER BETTER WHEN CUTTING GRASS........ :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2008, 05:38 PM~11954823
> *Ha........let me click my j's n see wat happens
> *


J'S.......... :thumbsdown: CHUCKS............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2008, 05:44 PM~11954893
> *
> look here rusty..    you should just go get to work patching and bondo'n together that bucket truck you working on.    you aint ready for no grown low.
> *


SOUND LIKE A GOOD IDEAL. MAYBE I'LL WORK ON IT THIS WEEKEND... :dunno: BUT A GROWN MAN LOW YOU NOT READY EITHER A 68 YOUR STILL A FEW YEARS OFF.....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*Good Morning Lokos!!! *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

OCTOBER 25, 2008


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 23 2008, 06:19 PM~11955263
> *you have any pics of your old impala?
> *


i have a couple, would have to dig for them though. my bro is the one that took most of them.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 23 2008, 11:13 PM~11958216
> *No problem just holla. Im riding solo for now but if you need that help just holla
> *


your inbox is full homie!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2008, 07:22 PM~11955803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 08:33 AM~11960318
> *i have a couple, would have to dig for them though.  my bro is the one that took most of them.
> *


its a trip when people bring out them old school pics and you could still find OG unmolested cars... i was trippin out when i saw rivistyles pics of the impala...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 08:52 AM~11960418
> *its a trip when people bring out them old school pics and you could still find OG unmolested cars... i was trippin out when i saw rivistyles pics of the impala...
> *


i have one before it was painted (solid white hardtop) mint condition. paid the guy 1200 in payments for it. the other pic i have somewhere is with a white pearl top & midnight blue body after it was painted.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

is going down tomorrow sum hoppers are going comming this time bout 11 pm  hope to see you all there :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 08:58 AM~11960462
> *i have one before it was painted (solid white hardtop) mint condition.  paid the guy 1200 in payments for it.  the other pic i have somewhere is with a white pearl top & midnight blue body after it was painted.
> *


63 wasnt it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 09:16 AM~11960582
> *63 wasnt it?
> *


yes, back in '89. when they weren't soo overpriced.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Friday! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2008, 09:40 AM~11960760
> *Friday! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 24 2008, 05:21 AM~11960042
> *J'S.......... :thumbsdown: CHUCKS............ :thumbsup:
> *


I WOULD HAVE TO DISAGREE..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2008, 09:52 AM~11960893
> *I WOULD HAVE TO DISAGREE..
> *


:uh: YOU BETTER CHECK THE O.G. STARTING LINE UP AND JORDAN WASN'T ONE OF THEM......... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 24 2008, 09:00 AM~11960475
> *is going down tomorrow sum hoppers are going comming this time bout 11 pm   hope to see you all there :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2008, 09:40 AM~11960760
> *Friday! :biggrin:
> *


<--------


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 24 2008, 07:00 AM~11960475
> *is going down tomorrow sum hoppers are going comming this time bout 11 pm   hope to see you all there :cheesy:
> *


SINGLE OR DOUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 24 2008, 08:14 AM~11961078
> *SINGLE  OR    DOUBLE :biggrin:
> *


dicen que es mesero its ready to serve :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 24 2008, 09:00 AM~11960475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BlakeHermann (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey where in H-town can I get wheel adapters?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlakeHermann_@Oct 24 2008, 08:38 AM~11961289
> *Hey where in H-town can I get wheel adapters?
> *


for what car ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk j's.. its all about the old skoo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 24 2008, 05:21 AM~11960042
> *J'S.......... :thumbsdown: CHUCKS............ :thumbsup:
> *


stomping in my chucks right now..
work shoes.. :biggrin: 

ive never owned a pair of j's in my life


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

not this again :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:
not you again


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 24 2008, 08:40 AM~11960767
> *:biggrin:
> *


Is it 5 yet? :uh: 


Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 09:05 AM~11960987
> *<--------
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That bird is so ugly! Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 24 2008, 07:00 AM~11960475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


broke ***** :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 24 2008, 09:27 AM~11961756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 
im not broke.. just the MAN trying to keeop me down


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 11:19 AM~11961676
> *:ugh:
> not you again
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 09:35 AM~11961844
> *:biggrin:
> *


westhimer sat????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 11:36 AM~11961855
> *westhimer sat????
> *


u cruisin the elco out there?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 24 2008, 08:31 AM~11961216
> *dicen que es mesero its ready to serve  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHOSE THE KING OF THA STREETS ON SINGLE PUMP


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 10:32 AM~11961807
> *looks whos talkin...
> owned.!
> i still love u
> *


Shut your Sparkles Jr. ass up! Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 24 2008, 09:38 AM~11961883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just mad cause you cant ride in sparkles jr.
hater


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> dont let homer pimpson hear u say that he will get mad and say u dont pay taxes anyway :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up jose..how the family...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> > dont let homer pimpson hear u say that he will get mad and say u dont pay taxes anyway :0
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: the obama slayer


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 08:54 AM~11961416
> *fk j's.. its all about the old skoo
> 
> 
> ...


i rather wear cortez then any of those clown shoes you posted.. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 24 2008, 08:00 AM~11960958
> *:uh: YOU BETTER CHECK THE O.G. STARTING LINE UP AND JORDAN WASN'T ONE OF THEM......... :0
> *


so that means i have to like and wear some uncomfortable bananna shoes... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 11:02 AM~11962136
> *you just mad cause you cant ride in sparkles jr.
> hater
> *


Yea that's why.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > dont let homer pimpson hear u say that he will get mad and say u dont pay taxes anyway :0
> 
> 
> true
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 11:36 AM~11961855
> *westhimer sat????
> *


yup.you going


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2008, 06:40 AM~11960361
> *your inbox is full homie!
> *



I just emptied it. Holla at me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 12:29 PM~11962458
> *yup.you going
> *


 :0 can i go?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 12:49 PM~11962677
> *:0  can i go?
> *


just wear the shirt :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 01:04 PM~11962840
> *just wear the shirt :biggrin:
> *


where is it again?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 01:07 PM~11962861
> *where is it again?
> *


the shirt i guess its in your closet :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2008, 12:12 PM~11962238
> *i rather wear cortez then any of those clown shoes you posted.. :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 01:09 PM~11962888
> *the shirt i guess its in your closet :dunno:
> *


what are you doing in the boys closet? :ugh: 


http://rebelrockrunners.org/gallery/d/15584-2/****.gif


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2008, 11:55 AM~11962066
> *Shut your Sparkles Jr. ass up! Lol! :biggrin:
> *


ha just called that ***** bedazzled


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 01:27 PM~11963074
> *what are you doing in the boys closet?  :ugh:
> http://rebelrockrunners.org/gallery/d/15584-2/****.gif
> *


i didnt say i was in his closet he asked where his shirt was at.where does everybody put shirts at.in the closet guey :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 01:31 PM~11963112
> *i didnt say i was in his closet he asked where his shirt was at.where does everybody put shirts at.in the closet guey :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


my bad, you meant in your nana in law's closet. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 01:31 PM~11963112
> *i didnt say i was in his closet he asked where his shirt was at.where does everybody put shirts at.in the closet guey :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


when have you seen closets in trailers? :uh: 
i meant the cruise spot, hoping spot what ever you want to call it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 01:32 PM~11963120
> *my bad, you meant in your nana in law's closet.  :biggrin:
> *


not this shit again


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 01:35 PM~11963146
> *not this shit again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 10:58 AM~11961454
> *stomping in my chucks right now..
> work shoes.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 24 2008, 11:38 AM~11963170
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


like father like son... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2008, 12:18 PM~11962312
> *so that means i have to like and wear some uncomfortable bananna shoes... :uh:
> *


 :around: the only js that are comfortable to me are the 1s ,but i still get them. i would rather be uncomfortable than look like a clown

by the way chuck aren't uncomfortable at. i tried them ones :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2008, 12:18 PM~11962312
> *so that means i have to like and wear some uncomfortable bananna shoes... :uh:
> *


THAT'S ONLY IF YOU LIKE HANGING WITH RONALD MCDONALD. YOU CAN WEAR THE BANANA(YELLOW) SHOES, BUT I DON'T HAVE ANY YELLOW ONES..... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 24 2008, 01:41 PM~11963189
> *THAT'S ONLY IF YOU LIKE HANGING WITH RONALD MCDONALD. YOU CAN WEAR THE BANANA(YELLOW) SHOES, BUT I DOING HAVE ANY YELLOW ONES..... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 01:39 PM~11963174
> *like father like son... :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 01:42 PM~11963195
> *:uh:
> *


CORRECTION MADE......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 12:29 PM~11963091
> *ha  just called that ***** bedazzled
> *


Fkin instigator! :uh:


:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 24 2008, 11:44 AM~11963210
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 01:33 PM~11963137
> *when have you seen closets in trailers?  :uh:
> i meant the cruise spot, hoping spot what ever you want to call it
> *


westheimer and some other street i forgot.all i know is at a taco cabana.ask streetshow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 11:54 AM~11963278
> *westheimer and some other street i forgot.all i know is at a taco cabana.ask streetshow
> *


wilcrest and westheimer...  in target parking lot next to taco cabana


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 01:57 PM~11963291
> *wilcrest and westheimer...  in target parking lot next to taco cabana
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 11:59 AM~11963308
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 12:27 PM~11963074
> *what are you doing in the boys closet?  :ugh:
> http://rebelrockrunners.org/gallery/d/15584-2/****.gif
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 02:00 PM~11963320
> *
> *


sup you goin out there?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 01:52 PM~11963262
> *
> *


 hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 24 2008, 12:03 PM~11963348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 01:54 PM~11963278
> *westheimer and some other street i forgot.all i know is at a taco cabana.ask streetshow
> *


 :uh: thats to far


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:18 PM~11963431
> *:uh:  thats to far
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:18 PM~11963431
> *:uh:  thats to far
> *












:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 02:20 PM~11963445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nombre i got my cucaracha. i think your house is closer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 02:19 PM~11963437
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: what do you expect im from the north by the time i get there i will be on e


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:23 PM~11963463
> *nombre i got my cucaracha. i think your house is closer
> *


bring $300 more and I'll let you come by the house.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 12:24 PM~11963477
> *bring $300 more and I'll let you come by the house.
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 02:24 PM~11963477
> *bring $300 more and I'll let you come by the house.
> *


 :cheesy: you dont want the cragers anymore


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:26 PM~11963489
> *:cheesy:  you dont want the cragers anymore
> *


Cragars stay, but you can buy these daytons


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 02:31 PM~11963517
> *Cragars stay, but you can buy these daytons
> *


pm me pics and pics of the stamp


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:35 PM~11963548
> *pm me pics and pics of the stamp
> *


will do when i get home. just jump in your moms van and come on over sunday. i'll also load them up for you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 02:39 PM~11963594
> *will do when i get home.  just jump in your moms van and come on over sunday.  i'll also load them up for you.
> *


can i leave my chinas instead? i got 5 of them :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:40 PM~11963603
> *can i leave my chinas instead? i got 5 of them  :0
> *


fuck that shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 02:41 PM~11963612
> *fuck that shit
> *


 :uh: thats was more for you your lost


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one seen a car like this before? click on the link

1939 cadillac la salle


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:44 PM~11963636
> *:uh:  thats was more for you your lost
> *


how about you bring those chinas, let me whoop your ass in the field next to the house and shove them rusties up your rust-hole?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 02:48 PM~11963668
> *how about you bring those chinas, let me whoop your ass in the field next to the house and shove them rusties up your rust-hole?
> *


ther not rusty been on my mc for 10 months and still look new. some people jus dont know how to take care of their shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 those rustys

:uh: eewwww ***** your gay


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:51 PM~11963705
> *ther not rusty been on my mc for 10 months and still look new. some people jus dont know how to take care of their shit
> *


bet they look better than the bucket of m.c. you bought. LOL


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 02:31 PM~11963517
> *Cragars stay, but you can buy these daytons
> *


ill take the daytons :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 24 2008, 09:46 AM~11961980
> *WHOSE THE KING OF THA STREETS ON SINGLE PUMP
> *


 :0 :0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 02:18 PM~11963431
> *:uh:  thats to far
> *


:uh: pussy!

it takes me a hour and half drive there and another 1 hour and half back but fk it no big deal


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 12:49 PM~11962677
> *:0  can i go?
> *


No




















Pussy


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 01:03 PM~11963804
> *
> *



Get to work!! :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 02:48 PM~11963668
> *how about you bring those chinas, let me whoop your ass in the field next to the house and shove them rusties up your rust-hole?
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 24 2008, 03:57 PM~11964308
> *X2
> *


i got first dibs! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















j/k, he's a cool little fella.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 24 2008, 04:01 PM~11964331
> *i got first dibs!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/k, he's a cool little fella.
> *


I have to discipline him for talking back to grown folk and peekin in door when I was tappin his momma


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 24 2008, 03:56 PM~11964295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grow up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 04:16 PM~11964461
> *your a baller
> 
> *


farrr from that.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 04:18 PM~11964473
> *farrr from that.
> *


o rly?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 04:20 PM~11964493
> *o rly?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> dont let homer pimpson hear u say that he will get mad and say u dont pay taxes anyway :0


:roflmao: :roflmao: *the obama slayer*[/quote]
I wouldn't say all that but I will say fuck that chump, obama needs to keep his ass in illinois.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: *the obama slayer*


I wouldn't say all that but I will say fuck that chump, obama needs to keep his ass in illinois.
[/quote]
:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 04:16 PM~11964461
> *your a baller
> 
> grow up
> *



Your right is imma leave you alone on here. But I'm still gonna slap the shit out of you when I see you


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 24 2008, 05:24 PM~11965075
> *Your right is imma leave you alone on here.  But I'm still gonna slap the shit out of you when I see you
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

OCTOBER 25, 2008


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 24 2008, 05:47 PM~11965251
> *:cheesy:
> *


you said bedazzled.. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: *the obama slayer*


I wouldn't say all that but I will say fuck that chump, obama needs to keep his ass in illinois.
[/quote]
CHANGE CHICAGO STYLE 


Body count. In the last six months 





Chicago - 292 killed (murdered)



Iraq - 221



Chicago is a combat zone. 



Who is in charge?

(The leadership in Illinois )



Senator Barack Obama (Democrat)

Senator Dick Durbin (Democrat) 
Representative Jesse Jackson Jr. (Democrat)
Governor. Rod Blogojevich (Democrat) 
House leader Mike Madigan (Democrat) 
Attorney. General. Lisa Madigan (daughter of Mike), (Democrat) 
Mayor Richard M. Daley (son of former Mayor Richard J. Daley) (Democrat)





Of course they're all blaming each other.

Why?


They can't blame Republicans, there aren't any! 

State pension fund $44 Billion in debt, worst in country. Cook County ( Chicago ) 

Sales tax 10.25% highest in country. (Look it up up if you want).

Chicago school system one of the worst in country. 



This is the political culture that Obama comes from in Illinois . 

And he says he is going to 'fix' Washington politics?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> I wouldn't say all that but I will say fuck that chump, obama needs to keep his ass in illinois.


CHANGE CHICAGO STYLE 


Body count. In the last six months 





Chicago - 292 killed (murdered)



Iraq - 221



Chicago is a combat zone. 



Who is in charge?

(The leadership in Illinois )



Senator Barack Obama (Democrat)

Senator Dick Durbin (Democrat) 
Representative Jesse Jackson Jr. (Democrat)
Governor. Rod Blogojevich (Democrat) 
House leader Mike Madigan (Democrat) 
Attorney. General. Lisa Madigan (daughter of Mike), (Democrat) 
Mayor Richard M. Daley (son of former Mayor Richard J. Daley) (Democrat)





Of course they're all blaming each other.

Why?


They can't blame Republicans, there aren't any! 

State pension fund $44 Billion in debt, worst in country. Cook County ( Chicago ) 

Sales tax 10.25% highest in country. (Look it up up if you want).

Chicago school system one of the worst in country. 



This is the political culture that Obama comes from in Illinois . 

And he says he is going to 'fix' Washington politics?
[/quote]


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 05:27 PM~11965552
> *you said bedazzled..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Fker! :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> I wouldn't say all that but I will say fuck that chump, obama needs to keep his ass in illinois.


CHANGE CHICAGO STYLE 


Body count. In the last six months 





Chicago - 292 killed (murdered)



Iraq - 221



Chicago is a combat zone. 



Who is in charge?

(The leadership in Illinois )



Senator Barack Obama (Democrat)

Senator Dick Durbin (Democrat) 
Representative Jesse Jackson Jr. (Democrat)
Governor. Rod Blogojevich (Democrat) 
House leader Mike Madigan (Democrat) 
Attorney. General. Lisa Madigan (daughter of Mike), (Democrat) 
Mayor Richard M. Daley (son of former Mayor Richard J. Daley) (Democrat)





Of course they're all blaming each other.

Why?


They can't blame Republicans, there aren't any! 

State pension fund $44 Billion in debt, worst in country. Cook County ( Chicago ) 

Sales tax 10.25% highest in country. (Look it up up if you want).

Chicago school system one of the worst in country. 



This is the political culture that Obama comes from in Illinois . 

And he says he is going to 'fix' Washington politics?
[/quote]
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh who gives a fuck wether him or the old guy win it we still gon work eat n pay taxes.............people still gon get shot goverment gon do wat they want and we aint got shit to do but watch n listen..........wether u get the luck of the draw u might get shot or not its life lets just live it...........................motherfuckers going out to vote n shit like it really matters ...........I hear bout this shit all day at work....white folks don't like obama....blacks don't like mccain........like it or not obama gon win be realistic......johnny boy aint gota chance.......wit every 5 seconds on bet n mtv being about obama n shit he gon win by a longshot. Don't think it can get too more fucked up than it is and if it does.....................................................oh well we just gon find a way to deal wit it....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 24 2008, 08:12 PM~11966368
> *Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh who gives a fuck wether him or the old guy win it we still gon work eat n pay taxes.............people still gon get shot goverment gon do wat they want and we aint got shit to do but watch n listen..........wether u get the luck of the draw u might get shot or not its life lets just live it...........................motherfuckers going out to vote n shit like it really matters ...........I hear bout this shit all day at work....white folks don't like obama....blacks don't like mccain........like it or not obama gon win be realistic......johnny boy aint gota chance.......wit every 5 seconds on bet n mtv being about obama n shit he gon win by a longshot. Don't think it can get too more fucked up than it is and if it does.....................................................oh well we just gon find a way to deal wit it....
> *


dont matter to you..cause you a mut.. you halfway win either way.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you can observe alot by watching. :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

tomorrow westheimer cruise


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 24 2008, 09:36 PM~11967066
> *tomorrow westheimer cruise
> *


i thought there was going to be hoping. whats the point of going with my shitbox


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 09:39 PM~11967084
> *i thought there was going to be hoping. whats the point of going with my shitbox
> *



To pick up your mom when they done with her


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

empty spot at shop....someones up to something :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 24 2008, 07:58 PM~11967255
> *empty spot at shop....someones up to something :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 24 2008, 09:57 PM~11967248
> *To pick up your mom when they done with her
> *


fuck you and fuck your mom


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 10:03 PM~11967306
> *fuck you and fuck your mom
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 07:06 PM~11966748
> *dont matter to you..cause you a mut..    you halfway win either way.
> *


Lucky me!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 24 2008, 10:09 PM~11967352
> *:uh:
> *


exactly bitch


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 10:10 PM~11967363
> *exactly bitch
> *



Ill be at shop tomorrow. Maybe you can ride with your mom when she brings my lunch?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

You have chosen to ignore --TJ--. View this post · Un-ignore --TJ--


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 10:18 PM~11967452
> *You have chosen to ignore --TJ--. View this post · Un-ignore --TJ--
> *



Uh oh


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 10:18 PM~11967452
> *You have chosen to ignore --TJ--. View this post · Un-ignore --TJ--
> *


 :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*rolling through*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 24 2008, 09:58 PM~11967255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be there tomorrow myself..with another trunk full of goodies to drop off. i'll bring his moms along.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 10:18 PM~11967452
> *You have chosen to ignore --TJ--. View this post · Un-ignore --TJ--
> *


someone get that boy the hurt feelings report to fill out.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 08:41 PM~11967666
> *oh, spot aint empty.. just gotta look up on the lift!
> be there tomorrow myself..with another trunk full of goodies to drop off.      i'll bring his moms along.
> *


me too...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 24 2008, 08:26 PM~11967528
> *:0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 10:42 PM~11967679
> *:uh:
> *


you might as well be there too sparkles


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 08:42 PM~11967679
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 24 2008, 08:43 PM~11967689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 24 2008, 10:42 PM~11967680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fukk that cowgirl shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=437836&st=0

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


man texas bowties sure did ruffle some feathers. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 10:47 PM~11967714
> *its sPARKLES JR BISH!
> 
> ok
> *


ok sPARKLES JR BISH


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 08:59 PM~11967831
> *ok sPARKLES JR BISH
> *


ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 24 2008, 07:39 PM~11967084
> *i thought there was going to be hoping. whats the point of going with my shitbox
> *


YES WE CAN HOP. I HAVE A SINGLE PUMP THAT I WANT 2 TRY OUT.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

IM READY TO NOSE UP WHO WANTS SOME COME GET SOME!!!! SINGLE PUMP BUT WILL HANDLE ALL YOU WITH DOUBLES!!!! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 24 2008, 09:22 PM~11968022
> *YES    WE CAN HOP.    I  HAVE  A SINGLE PUMP  THAT I WANT  2  TRY  OUT.
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 09:26 PM~11968047
> *IM READY TO NOSE UP WHO WANTS SOME COME GET SOME!!!! SINGLE PUMP BUT WILL HANDLE ALL YOU WITH DOUBLES!!!! :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 24 2008, 11:27 PM~11968059
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOUSE CALL?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11968083


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 09:28 PM~11968063
> *HOUSE CALL?
> *


TOMORROW AT WESTHEIMER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 24 2008, 09:34 PM~11968112
> *TOMORROW  AT  WESTHEIMER
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 11:31 PM~11968087
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11968083
> *


fool mad at you now


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

trouble starters :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 11:38 PM~11968146
> *trouble starters  :biggrin:
> *


na uh, not me :angel:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 09:38 PM~11968146
> *trouble starters  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 11:38 PM~11968146
> *trouble starters  :biggrin:
> *


sup with yo cali people gettin butt hurt over the internet??? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 24 2008, 09:40 PM~11968153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: whats up wit yo texas people gettin butt hurt over the internet?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 24 2008, 11:41 PM~11968165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 11:43 PM~11968177
> *dont get banned again  :0
> :dunno: whats up wit yo texas people gettin butt hurt over the internet??  :biggrin:
> *


not my fault ****** is softer than they girlfriends...

dont see no one from texas gettin butt hurt :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 09:57 PM~11968289
> *not my fault ****** is softer than they girlfriends...
> 
> dont see no one from texas gettin butt hurt :biggrin:
> *


happens everyday in this very topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

obama isnt gonna win. he is gonna win the popular vote. and probably the majority of people want him, but the good ol boys are gonna pull strings just like they did with bush, and mccain is gona win.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 12:43 AM~11968613
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 11:07 PM~11968699
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 01:09 AM~11968710
> *
> *


waddup homie, whats new on that side? you creepin to westheimer?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 11:18 PM~11968754
> *waddup homie, whats new on that side? you creepin to westheimer?
> *


nothing major... yea i will be there tomorrow...with cam in hand hopefully no one chips out..but its houston so we will see :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 01:54 AM~11968931
> *nothing major... yea i will be there tomorrow...with cam in hand hopefully no one chips out..but its houston so we will see :0  :0
> *


lol, i have alot of work plus on sunday so hopefully i can get away for few hours and kick it wit tha homies


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 11:56 PM~11968938
> *lol, i have alot of work plus on sunday so hopefully i can get away for few hours and kick it wit tha homies
> *


well call me if u rolling through ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 01:57 AM~11968945
> *well call me if u rolling through ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


what time you rollin up? hope i have time to wash the trey so i can creep it out there if not ill have to be a no rider


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 12:01 AM~11968974
> *what time you rollin up? hope i have time to wash the trey so i can creep it out there if not ill have to be a no rider
> *


bout 9 30 or 10...imma be a no riding, camera holding, alcohol drankin, cheerleader/hater depending on the inches hopped :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 02:04 AM~11968991
> *bout 9 30 or 10...imma be a no riding, camera holding, alcohol drankin, cheerleader/hater depending on the inches hopped :biggrin:
> *


HA! Thats straight, ill hit ya up...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 12:11 AM~11969010
> *HA! Thats straight, ill hit ya up...
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 24 2008, 11:57 PM~11968289
> *not my fault ****** is softer than they girlfriends...
> 
> dont see no one from texas gettin butt hurt :biggrin:
> *


Impala65 moms butt hurt


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2008, 10:41 PM~11967666
> *oh, spot aint empty.. just gotta look up on the lift!
> be there tomorrow myself..with another trunk full of goodies to drop off.      i'll bring his moms along.
> *


Not talking about your....it's on back fence...kinda like timeout or standing in corner for cars.. 

Bring wings and hny brwn eyes


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 24 2008, 09:36 PM~11967066
> *tomorrow westheimer cruise
> *


Lowrider rules dictate I can't go cause four ain't Kandy painted. :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 24 2008, 10:42 PM~11967679
> *:uh:
> *


What size flake


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 24 2008, 10:42 PM~11967678
> *me too...
> *



Got special on imp65 momma ... $2 you call it's


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

OCTOBER 25, 2008


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2008, 06:56 AM~11969376
> *:cheesy:
> *



Take shower and get ready


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 25 2008, 06:49 AM~11969436
> *Not talking about your....it's on back fence...kinda like timeout or standing in corner for cars..
> 
> Bring wings and hny brwn eyes
> *


 :0. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 25 2008, 07:11 AM~11969483
> *Take shower and get ready
> *


Ready for what? hno: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 25 2008, 08:37 AM~11969541
> *Ready for what?  hno:    :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 25 2008, 07:57 AM~11969449
> *Got special on imp65 momma ... $2 you call it's*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 25 2008, 05:54 AM~11969442
> *What size flake
> *


mini and standard


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 25 2008, 07:49 AM~11969436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got her


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 25 2008, 05:49 AM~11969436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any rust??? :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 12:20 PM~11970368
> *:0
> any rust???  :0
> *



It's fixable


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 25 2008, 10:30 AM~11970432
> *It's fixable
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2008, 11:24 AM~11970129
> *naw..    won't be making it anyway..  something came up.
> yea i did :biggrin:*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sparkles jr. (don't pay attention to the rust hole.. he dont)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2008, 11:30 AM~11970795
> *sparkles jr.  (don't pay attention to the rust hole.. he dont)
> 
> 
> ...


looks way better than when he first got it donated to him :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 11:33 AM~11970810
> *looks way better than when he first got it donated to him  :0
> *


Sic got on that obama donate a car to me list......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2008, 11:37 AM~11970835
> *Sic got on that obama donate a car to me list......
> *


maybe i need to ...since imma no rider :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dunno why GM would let pontiac have it and not chevy..but they coming out with el camino type car


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hope to see all the real street riderz there tonight after 11 pm


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 25 2008, 02:12 PM~11970979
> *hope to see all the real street riderz there tonight after 11 pm
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there bout 10 :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

LOOKING 4 ALL THE UNDER CARRIAGE 4 A 86 CUTTLS SUP.ANY BODY :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 25 2008, 12:12 PM~11970979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 25 2008, 08:33 AM~11969706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 02:32 PM~11971067
> *what about no riders??
> +1
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 12:57 PM~11971213
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 02:32 PM~11971067
> *what about no riders??
> +1
> *


no riders are welcomed to :biggrin: but must take pics of the rides


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 25 2008, 01:06 PM~11971257
> *no riders are welcomed to :biggrin: but must take pics of the rides
> *


 :0 not wasting card space on buckets :biggrin: so ill probably take about 3 maybe 4 pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 03:07 PM~11971266
> *:0 not wasting card space on buckets  :biggrin: so ill probably take about 3 maybe 4 pics... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 03:07 PM~11971266
> *:0 not wasting card space on buckets  :biggrin: so ill probably take about 3 maybe 4 pics... :biggrin:
> *


mest up :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

everybody welcome just want to make sum happen you know


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 25 2008, 03:48 PM~11971439
> *everybody welcome just want to make sum happen you know
> *


homie anthony said batts charged up so he ready


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 01:07 PM~11971266
> *:0 not wasting card space on buckets  :biggrin: so ill probably take about 3 maybe 4 pics... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 11:38 AM~11970840
> *maybe i need to ...since imma no rider  :biggrin:
> *


X2...........


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 25 2008, 01:48 PM~11971439
> *everybody welcome just want to make sum happen you know
> *


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 25 2008, 01:20 PM~11971317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 06:40 PM~11972677
> *
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 25 2008, 08:40 PM~11972679
> *
> *


u goin?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 06:41 PM~11972687
> *u goin?
> *


 :yessad: gonna leave in about 45 minutes


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 06:40 PM~11972677
> *
> *


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Is this westheimer spot only for lowriders?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Oct 25 2008, 09:10 PM~11972866
> *Is this westheimer spot only for lowriders?
> *


no every one is welcome according to streetshow. take your homeboys


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Nah imma be rollin solo.... Don't wanna bring trouble makers


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 08:41 PM~11972687
> *u goin?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 25 2008, 09:19 PM~11972915
> *:uh:
> *


o'rly?????


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11972921
> *o'rly?????
> *


... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 25 2008, 09:29 PM~11972955
> *... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 09:30 PM~11972962
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 25 2008, 10:00 PM~11973136
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 25 2008, 10:03 PM~11973153
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

just got back from westheimer and it was a nice turnout....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 12:59 AM~11974193
> *just got back from westheimer and it was a nice turnout....
> *


JUST GOT BACK FROM WESTHEIMER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2008, 05:01 AM~11974798
> *:cheesy:
> *


Damn you must had long night or bein a early bird.............. knowin you u had long night :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

EVERYONE LUCKY I DIDNT SHOW UP IF NOT I WOULD OF SENT EVERYONE HOME WITH HURT FEELINGS! CHECK OUT MY HOPPER IN ACTION...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 26 2008, 04:51 AM~11974833
> *Damn you must had long night or bein a early bird.............. knowin you u had long night :cheesy:
> *


And what's your excuse??? :scrutinize: Lol!


I was an early bird.....I was good this weekend and stayed my ass at home. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2008, 08:21 AM~11974993
> *And what's your excuse???  :scrutinize: Lol!
> I was an early bird.....I was good this weekend and stayed my ass at home. :angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 12:59 AM~11974193
> *just got back from westheimer and it was a nice turnout....
> *


1 more month bucket will be there


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2008, 07:31 AM~11975013
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2008, 08:21 AM~11974993
> *And what's your excuse???  :scrutinize: Lol!
> I was an early bird.....I was good this weekend and stayed my ass at home. :angel:
> *


We could of had blockbuster night


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 26 2008, 07:41 AM~11975022
> *We could of had blockbuster night
> *


 

Next time!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2008, 09:15 AM~11975077
> *
> 
> Next time!
> *


 :angry: bullshit


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

yep it was a nice turn out yestrday thanks to everybody that showed up. much respect and love for all the people that hopped . it was a good show and hopefully we can make somenthing happen on a regula weekend basis . LEST BRING BACK THE BLVD CRUSING TO H TOWN


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2008, 09:40 AM~11975298
> *:angry:  bullshit
> *


 :0 

Whatcha tryin to say Slim??? Lol!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need a tailgate for a 2002 ford f150 regular bed. If anyone has one or knows where to find one let me know.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone take any pics from Westheimer last night?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 26 2008, 09:02 AM~11975372
> *Anyone take any pics from Westheimer last night?
> *


i think people got videos :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard


:uh: :uh:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I was on Westheimer last night. was at the butt naked though. what the fuck happen to the strip clubs? none of the hoes got butt naked. is there some new law about that shit.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 26 2008, 09:12 AM~11975410
> *rollin-hard
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


k onda homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

No pics from Westhimer but I did see this on my way home. It was abandoned.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 26 2008, 09:16 AM~11975434
> *k    onda  homie
> *


nad agetting ready to go take sum pics of the buckets :biggrin: thanks for comming out last night . looks like you got somenthing there on that regal  pa la otra semana te traes el cuttlass :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 09:18 AM~11975449
> *No pics from Westhimer but I did see this on my way home. It was abandoned.
> 
> 
> ...


damm homie thats fucketd up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2008, 08:21 AM~11974993
> *And what's your excuse???  :scrutinize: Lol!
> I was an early bird.....I was good this weekend and stayed my ass at home. :angel:
> *


had just woke up...had some work i needed to knockout... :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 26 2008, 09:18 AM~11975450
> *nad agetting ready to go take sum pics of the buckets  :biggrin: thanks for comming out last night . looks like you got somenthing there on that regal   pa la otra semana te traes el cuttlass :0
> *


yes Sr. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 26 2008, 09:21 AM~11975467
> *yes    Sr.      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  hno: hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Oct 26 2008, 01:39 AM~11974716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 11:42 AM~11975553
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> :0
> ...


u take any pics?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 26 2008, 09:44 AM~11975560
> *u take any pics?
> *


nope was too busy sippin hennessey :biggrin: was some cleaner cars out there last night i was actually impressed...not that many buckets :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 11:50 AM~11975576
> *nope was too busy sippin hennessey  :biggrin: was some cleaner cars out there last night i was actually impressed...not that many buckets  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 26 2008, 09:53 AM~11975587
> *
> *


  shoulda came..i called u but maybe u were "busy" :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

somebody post video of the hop


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 12:00 PM~11975614
> * shoulda came..i called u but maybe u were "busy"  :uh:
> *


sure you called me? phone never rang...i text you but got message back saying 

9230
The customer you are trying to text is temporarily out of service. Msg 2110


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 26 2008, 10:23 AM~11975738
> *sure you called me? phone never rang...i text you but got message back saying
> 
> 9230
> ...


i called u from a private number..my other phone :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 12:24 PM~11975747
> *i called u from a private number..my other phone  :biggrin:
> *


ah ok! i dont answer private calls :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 26 2008, 10:34 AM~11975796
> *ah ok! i dont answer private calls :biggrin:
> *


exactly..dont try to put me on blast..u already know imma broke neegah :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 26 2008, 09:14 AM~11975421
> *I was on Westheimer last night. was at the butt naked though. what the fuck happen to the strip clubs? none of the hoes got butt naked. is there some new law about that shit.
> *


 yeah anything within the loop, chicks cant be naked :angry: . the city is trying to get rid of that scene, some bs like that. but on northside u can still find them


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

heard a cutty chipped out last night...is it true?? :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Oct 26 2008, 10:55 AM~11975337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should of took the tail gate it isnt hard to take off


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 26 2008, 12:43 PM~11975834
> *should of took the tail gate it isnt hard to take off
> *


 :uh: 
I'm not a thief.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

post video homer pimpson....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 11:19 AM~11976027
> *:uh:
> I'm not a thief.
> *


it was abandoned, fuck it


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 01:29 PM~11976099
> *it was abandoned, fuck it
> *


Still not worth it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 01:19 PM~11976027
> *:uh:
> I'm not a thief.
> *


they didnt want it anymore. thats why they left it. just consider it as trash


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 11:30 AM~11976107
> *Still not worth it.
> *


true, but its tempting


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 26 2008, 01:30 PM~11976112
> *they didnt want it anymore. thats why they left it. just consider it as trash
> *


Is that how you got that bucket of yours?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Vid from last night. 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uQXR073-BEg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uQXR073-BEg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

video not showing up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nevermind... :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 01:42 PM~11976194
> *video not showing up
> 
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 26 2008, 10:52 AM~11975325
> *:0
> 
> Whatcha tryin to say Slim??? Lol!
> *


if anybody gonna be gettin sum time its gonna be me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 26 2008, 12:43 PM~11975834
> *should of took the tail gate it isnt hard to take off
> *


i would have taken the radio.......the wrecker driver took it.....thats what they do to abandons.....i know i know a few wrecker drivers :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cvp1mlXsCk0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cvp1mlXsCk0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 11:51 AM~11976270
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cvp1mlXsCk0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cvp1mlXsCk0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


and tony takes the loss.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 26 2008, 09:15 AM~11975077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 01:55 PM~11976290
> *and tony takes the loss.... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 12:35 PM~11975804
> *exactly..dont try to put me on blast..u already know imma broke neegah  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 26 2008, 12:09 PM~11976375
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 26 2008, 02:23 PM~11976438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good senor chairman


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 11:51 AM~11976270
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cvp1mlXsCk0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cvp1mlXsCk0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


SERVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2008, 12:24 PM~11976451
> *lookin good senor chairman
> *


  thanks..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 26 2008, 12:24 PM~11976451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea the blue regal had scrap blocks on it too... :uh: and still got a win


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 03:03 PM~11976698
> *+1
> yea the blue regal had scrap blocks on it too... :uh: and still got a win
> *


and it was a single with only six group 24 batteries.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 01:07 PM~11976724
> *and it was a single with only six group 24 batteries.
> *


 :scrutinize: even worse :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 01:12 PM~11976753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lil dude was funny... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IT WAS TIGHT LAST NIGHT,


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 03:13 PM~11976756
> *that lil dude was funny... :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 01:07 PM~11976724
> *and it was a single with only six group 24 batteries.
> *


Mayne..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Oct 26 2008, 01:15 PM~11976773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coming for 09  


















:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 03:07 PM~11976724
> *and it was a single with only six group 24 batteries.
> *


it had 5 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 26 2008, 12:46 PM~11976225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: No evidence. My rule. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 26 2008, 04:03 PM~11977729
> *it had 5 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 06:14 PM~11977794
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 04:54 PM~11977653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you gonna do with that? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 26 2008, 05:54 PM~11977653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chip out prolly


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2008, 06:35 PM~11978389
> *chip out prolly
> *


kinda like you homeboy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 26 2008, 06:00 PM~11978579
> *kinda like you homeboy
> *


he dont chip, he does the whole potato better yet the whole sack of potatos :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 08:02 PM~11978610
> *he dont chip, he does the whole potato better yet the whole sack of potatos  :biggrin:
> *


that should be a new sig


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> :uh: :uh: NICE FORD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 26 2008, 08:25 PM~11978800
> * :uh:  :uh:  NICE FORD
> *


callin you out


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2008, 06:26 PM~11978813
> *callin you out
> *


ALL I HAVE IS TWO BUCKETS :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 26 2008, 06:29 PM~11978831
> *ALL I HAVE IS TWO BUCKETS  :tears:
> *


AND THEY LOOK BETTER IN PICTURES :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

Coming Soon in 2009:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2008, 06:35 PM~11978389
> *good rule..  lol
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 26 2008, 11:37 AM~11975817
> *yeah anything within the loop, chicks cant be naked  :angry: . the city is trying to get rid of that scene, some bs like that. but on northside u can still find them
> *


Took MsDani to go look at some cooch and all we saw was 2. what a rip off. Is Show Palace still all nude?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 26 2008, 09:20 PM~11979360
> *Took MsDani to go look at some cooch and all we saw was 2. what a rip off. Is Show Palace still all nude?
> *


yup


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 26 2008, 08:20 PM~11979367
> *yup
> *


I know where to go next time. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Oct 26 2008, 04:49 PM~11978025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 08:37 PM~11979592
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

I remember when half of the people on this topic would go to SP. Those were the days.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 26 2008, 07:41 PM~11979645
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Oct 26 2008, 09:15 PM~11979310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me, i'm too cheap to give brawds $ to dance naked and lie and pretend to be nice to me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://www.pearlcraft.com.au/images/before...Pearl%20006.jpg


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 09:37 PM~11979592
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2008, 08:57 PM~11979836
> *
> not me, i'm too cheap to give brawds $ to dance naked and lie and pretend to be nice to me.
> *


in san antonio i went to a stip club, just walked in and kept taking money from the strippers and giving it back like i was tipping. that whole weekend i was broke and still had fun.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2008, 01:50 PM~11976254
> *i would have taken the radio.......the wrecker driver took it.....thats what they do to abandons.....i know i know a few wrecker drivers :biggrin:
> *



Don't even have to be abandoned those safe clear fkers try taken it out while you tryin to change flat


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 26 2008, 10:10 PM~11979985
> *in san antonio i went to a stip club, just walked in and kept taking money from the strippers and giving it back like i was tipping. that whole weekend i was broke and still had fun.
> *



Did that at fantasy. Went in broke came out good night drunk with money n my pocket


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Oct 26 2008, 08:09 PM~11979969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 01:55 PM~11976290
> *and tony takes the loss.... :0
> *


ITS ALRIGHT HOMIE, ITS NEVER OVER- THERE JUST NEXT TIME-!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 26 2008, 08:24 PM~11980152
> *ITS ALRIGHT HOMIE, ITS NEVER OVER- THERE JUST NEXT TIME-!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: real lowridin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2008, 02:35 PM~11976520
> *SERVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

First month storage fee due for 68


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 26 2008, 08:28 PM~11980191
> *First month storage fee due for 68
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2008, 05:35 PM~11977522
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


WHO LET THE DOGS OUT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 26 2008, 10:28 PM~11980191
> *First month storage fee due for 68
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 26 2008, 10:29 PM~11980203
> *WHO LET THE DOGS OUT!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 10:30 PM~11980218
> *
> *



27 days ...clocks tickin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 26 2008, 08:32 PM~11980236
> *27 days ...clocks tickin
> *


 :0 tick tock bitches


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 10:32 PM~11980240
> *:0 tick tock bitches
> *


 :uh:
:biggrin: 
27 days till you get a bill


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 10:25 PM~11980161
> *:thumbsup: real lowridin
> *


 MY HOMIE IS DOING IT. ALL I CAN DO IS KEEP ON WORKING ON MY BUCKETS TILL THEY WORK LIKE THEY SHOULD!!!  BUT IM ALWAYS ON THE SPOT HAVING SO MUCH FUN, AND NEVER GIVING UP.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2008, 10:31 PM~11980222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: I KNEW SOME BITCH AS ***** WOULD COME UP WITH THIS SHIT, JUST DIDNT THINK IT WOULD BE YOU !!!! :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 26 2008, 08:24 PM~11980152
> *ITS ALRIGHT HOMIE, ITS NEVER OVER- THERE JUST NEXT TIME-!!!
> *


KNOWMSAYIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WHERES ALL THE CHEERLEADERS AT?? DIDNT SEE MANY LAST NIGHT!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 26 2008, 08:32 PM~11980236
> *27 days ...clocks tickin
> *


HERD NEXT WEEK SOMETHING SHOWING UP AT THE SHOP AND GON TAKE UP SOME TIME ....................SO 68 GON STAY IN DA BACK OF DA SHOP..............................WERE ITS POSE TO BE................. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2008, 10:38 PM~11980291
> *KNOWMSAYIN!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin: HURRY UP WITH DA RAGALAC, SO YOU CAN TAKE OVER KING OF DA STREETS.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2008, 10:39 PM~11980301
> *HERD NEXT WEEK SOMETHING SHOWING UP AT THE SHOP AND GON TAKE UP SOME TIME ....................SO 68 GON STAY IN DA BACK OF DA SHOP..............................WERE ITS POSE TO BE................. :biggrin:
> *



There's a car on the lift. One year wait


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 26 2008, 01:41 PM~11976186
> *Vid from last night.
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uQXR073-BEg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uQXR073-BEg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 26 2008, 08:40 PM~11980310
> *  :biggrin: HURRY UP WITH DA RAGALAC, SO YOU CAN TAKE OVER KING OF DA STREETS.
> *


NA LAC AINT GON BE KING OF DA STREETS..........................ITS JUST GON DO WAT IT DO..................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 26 2008, 08:42 PM~11980319
> *There's a car on the lift.  One year wait
> *


WELL WE GON HAVE TO DO SOME MOVIN AROUND TO MAKE ROOM............


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2008, 10:44 PM~11980336
> *WELL WE GON HAVE TO DO SOME MOVIN AROUND TO MAKE ROOM............
> *



Tell Jacob he gonna have to start finishing one of his 5678432 jobs he can start with that green acres truck :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 26 2008, 08:52 PM~11980395
> *Tell Jacob  he gonna have to start finishing one of his 5678432 jobs he can start with that green acres truck  :biggrin:
> *


HA U AINT LYIN BOUT THAT.........WELL COUPLE DAYS AINT GON SET EM BACK THAT MUCH................ITLL BE QUICK N PAINLESS!!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2008, 10:55 PM~11980428
> *HA U AINT LYIN BOUT THAT.........WELL COUPLE DAYS AINT GON SET EM BACK THAT MUCH................ITLL BE QUICK N PAINLESS!!
> *



Is it gonna be a daily or weekend car


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 26 2008, 08:35 PM~11980262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doubt it.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2008, 09:57 PM~11979836
> *
> not me, i'm too cheap to give brawds $ to dance naked and lie and pretend to be nice to me.*


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 26 2008, 11:14 PM~11980576
> *
> *


Whats up homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 26 2008, 09:20 PM~11980629
> *Whats up homie
> *


nothing much..whats up wit u??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 27 2008, 06:38 AM~11982166
> *:cheesy:
> *


You gonna grab us breakfast?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 27 2008, 06:09 AM~11982212
> *You gonna grab us breakfast?
> *


Sure. Same as last time. :ugh: 

Lol! Jk! But you can bring me breakfast. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 26 2008, 08:58 PM~11980447
> *Is it gonna be a daily or weekend car
> *


A lil bit of both.......not gon lie n say it gon be a daily cuz I dam sure don't wana be bouncing around everyday....but when it needs to go somewhere....it gon get there..........knowmsayin...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 06:06 AM~11982350
> *A lil bit of both.......not gon lie n say it gon be a daily cuz I dam sure don't wana be bouncing around everyday....but when it needs to go somewhere....it gon get there..........knowmsayin...
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

repping MANIACOS TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 27 2008, 08:40 AM~11982457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ey sic, any word yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 27 2008, 08:40 AM~11982457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 07:07 AM~11982562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

McRib is back! :biggrin: 








http://www.mcrib.com/


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

It Monday, I wish it was a Sunday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 07:42 AM~11982768
> *ey sic, any word yet?
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeeches christ!!!!!!!!! Who's myspace is she on?????????????????????????????????? Lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 09:42 AM~11982768
> *ey sic, any word yet?
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was a shitload!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 10:40 AM~11983090
> *Cheeeches christ!!!!!!!!! Who's myspace is she on?????????????????????????????????? Lol
> *


 :uh: mine don't hate


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 27 2008, 10:44 AM~11983108
> *damn that was a shitload!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 08:44 AM~11983109
> *:uh:              mine      don't hate
> *


Can't.....urs is private so we won't see all the 14 year old girls u try to mack on.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

SO que onda? whats everybody up to today?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 11:20 AM~11983339
> *Can't.....urs is private so we won't see all the 14 year old girls u try to mack on.......
> *


  lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 10:44 AM~11983109
> *:uh:              mine      don't hate
> *


WHAT UP FATTY PATTY????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 09:47 AM~11983530
> *WHAT UP FATTY PATTY????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2008, 11:46 AM~11983522
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 09:51 AM~11983557
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: xcano3, *PROVOK*, RAGALAC

What's up fool, where you working at now?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 09:47 AM~11983530
> *WHAT UP FATTY PATTY????
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 10:03 AM~11983682
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: xcano3, PROVOK, RAGALAC
> 
> ...


que pasa paisano


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2008, 12:03 PM~11983684
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


A QUOTE I LEARNED OVER THE WEEKEND.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2008, 12:04 PM~11983693
> *que pasa paisano
> *


right here getting ready for this party on friday. el homie mario hernandez and the rest of the crew's annual halloween party.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 11:20 AM~11983339
> *Can't.....urs is private so we won't see all the 14 year old girls u try to mack on.......
> *


talking about "hey i can get you some carshow sponsors, can i get your digits?"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 10:04 AM~11983700
> *A QUOTE I LEARNED OVER THE WEEKEND.........
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 10:09 AM~11983739
> *right here getting ready for this party on friday.  el homie mario hernandez and the rest of the crew's annual halloween party.
> *


got take the lil man trick r treating friday...tell the homies i said what up..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 10:10 AM~11983746
> *talking about "hey i can get you some carshow sponsors, can i get your digits?"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 27 2008, 12:17 PM~11983806
> *got take the lil man trick r treating friday...tell the homies i said what up..
> *


got to do the same, i'll tell them


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 10:04 AM~11983700
> *A QUOTE I LEARNED OVER THE WEEKEND.........
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2008, 09:27 AM~11983397
> *
> *


Sup halfa texan...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 10:26 AM~11983899
> *Sup halfa texan...
> *


chillin halfa ***** :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 11:03 AM~11983682
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: xcano3, PROVOK, RAGALAC
> 
> ...


still at HEB. when we going to SP?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2008, 12:33 PM~11983961
> *still at HEB. when we going to SP?
> *


Don't know?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 12:26 PM~11983899
> *Sup halfa texan...
> *


WAS GOING TO HIT YOU UP OVER THE WEEKEND BUT BUSY MAKING MOVES. TRYING TO MAKE POWER MOVES LIKE DEVIOUS......... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 07:42 AM~11982768
> *ey sic, any word yet?
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:
:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2008, 12:40 PM~11984036
> *:uh:
> :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 11:36 AM~11983995
> *Don't know?
> *


haven't been there in a while. you still stay at the same spot?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 10:41 AM~11984050
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nothing yet...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2008, 12:42 PM~11984054
> *haven't been there in a while. you still stay at the same spot?
> *


last time i went was when you and liv4lacs were up there. i moved to la porte.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2008, 10:28 AM~11983916
> *chillin halfa ***** :biggrin:
> *


Fuck chillin getcho ass to work........obama aint pres yet......


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 11:45 AM~11984087
> *last time i went was when you and liv4lacs were up there.  i moved to la porte.
> *


we need to invite him too. haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 10:36 AM~11984003
> *WAS GOING TO HIT YOU UP OVER THE WEEKEND BUT BUSY MAKING MOVES. TRYING TO MAKE POWER MOVES LIKE DEVIOUS......... :0
> *


Koo no prob atleast that gave me some time to finally work on da lac.......but just lemme know when u ready


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 27 2008, 12:47 PM~11984105
> *we need to invite him too. haven't seen him in a while.
> *


yeah been a while, he works on this side of town now.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 12:48 PM~11984113
> *Koo no prob atleast that gave me some time to finally work on da lac.......but just lemme know when u ready
> *


 :0 
 I'LL SEE WHAT THIS WEEKEND IS LIKE.......


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

its 1pm


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 27 2008, 12:58 PM~11984202
> *its 1pm
> 
> *


 Today, 12:58 PM 


:ugh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 12:48 PM~11984113
> *Koo no prob atleast that gave me some time to finally work on da lac.......but just lemme know when u ready
> *


MAN SAID YOU AIN'T READY......... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 27 2008, 12:58 PM~11984202
> *its 1pm
> 
> *


WHAT YEAR MC YOU PICKING UP?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 09:42 AM~11982768
> *ey sic, any word yet?
> 
> 
> ...


this girl has no respect. :uh: But fuck it, Work that selfesteem.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 10:46 AM~11984094
> *Fuck chillin getcho ass to work........obama aint pres yet......
> *


 :0


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 01:00 PM~11984216
> *WHAT YEAR MC YOU PICKING UP?
> *


i want 84 and up. I havent looked at the ones people have told me about but i am looking foward into something like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATiLGGmthUc


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 01:00 PM~11984211
> *MAN SAID YOU AIN'T READY......... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 27 2008, 01:08 PM~11984280
> *i want 84 and up. I havent looked at the ones people have told me about but i am looking foward into something like this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATiLGGmthUc
> *


THAT'S LIKE THE ONE I HAVE BUT WITH NO T-TOPS.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 10:58 AM~11984197
> *:0
> I'LL SEE WHAT THIS WEEKEND IS LIKE.......
> *


Koo.......should I geta a whole bunch of floor dry for all the oil leaks n gas leaks u got???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 11:26 AM~11984420
> *Koo.......should I geta a whole bunch of floor dry for all the oil leaks n gas leaks u got???
> *


 :0 leaky buckets


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 27 2008, 01:01 PM~11984219
> *this girl has no respect.  :uh: But fuck it, Work that selfesteem.
> *



No common sense is more like it .. You wouldn't happen to have any photos of this nature though right? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 27 2008, 01:31 PM~11984460
> *No common sense is more like it .. You wouldn't happen to have any photos of this nature though right? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 01:26 PM~11984420
> *Koo.......should I geta a whole bunch of floor dry for all the oil leaks n gas leaks u got???
> *


HOW ABOUT YOU LAY UNDER THERE AND I START IT WHILE YOU FIND THE LEAKS. IF YOU FIND ONE I'LL LIGHT A CIG AND THROW IT AT YOU......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 27 2008, 01:08 PM~11984280
> *i want 84 and up. I havent looked at the ones people have told me about but i am looking foward into something like this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATiLGGmthUc
> *


thats one bagged though :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 11:00 AM~11984211
> *MAN SAID YOU AIN'T READY......... :0
> 
> 
> ...


Das purrtyyyyy.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 01:44 PM~11984584
> *
> thats one bagged though    :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 27 2008, 12:41 PM~11985043
> *
> *


 :uh: no jackstands fool :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

this chismosos. lol. :biggrin: Whats up with the chismes latin?Get the story straight firstlol :uh: Poor mijo now he is mad.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 27 2008, 03:30 PM~11985464
> *this chismosos. lol.  :biggrin:  Whats up with the chismes latin?Get the story straight firstlol  :uh: Poor mijo now he is mad.
> *


never said i was mad.. and don't call me mijo.. imma grown ass man. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 27 2008, 03:30 PM~11985464
> *this chismosos. lol.  :biggrin:  Whats up with the chismes latin?Get the story straight firstlol  :uh: Poor mijo now he is mad.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 03:46 PM~11985599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 01:46 PM~11985599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 27 2008, 02:44 PM~11985062
> *:uh: no jackstands fool  :twak:  :twak:
> *


FOOL YOU AT READY. STILL USING THEM AND GOT BUSY MAKING MOVES......









REPOST '08..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: low priorityz, 7572da713, PROVOK, Hny Brn Eyz, 713WildBill, Devious Sixty8


waddup!


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: low priorityz, 7572da713, PROVOK, Hny Brn Eyz, 713WildBill, Devious Sixty8

sup fool!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 27 2008, 05:23 PM~11986545
> *:cheesy:
> *


be careful..theres snitches around. :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 05:35 PM~11986652
> *be careful..theres snitches around.    :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 03:35 PM~11986652
> *be careful..theres snitches around.    :ugh:
> *


watch out they might call your job lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 27 2008, 05:44 PM~11986741
> *watch out they might call your job lol
> *


naw, they wouldn't do that..would they? hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 04:35 PM~11986652
> *be careful..theres snitches around.    :ugh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone filed out a hurt feelings report..forreal... 


:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 05:35 PM~11986652
> *be careful..theres snitches around.    :ugh:
> *


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 27 2008, 05:17 PM~11986990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM~11986990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 27 2008, 06:17 PM~11986990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 06:37 PM~11987210
> *x3
> *


just dont get how ma fuckas can be all up in others peoples bizznez and put them out there like that...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 27 2008, 06:42 PM~11987278
> *just dont get how ma fuckas can be all up in others peoples bizznez and put them out there like that...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 27 2008, 05:42 PM~11987278
> *just dont get how ma fuckas can be all up in others peoples bizznez and put them out there like that...
> *


That's why I keep my sig as is.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 27 2008, 07:31 PM~11987858
> *That's why I keep my sig as is.
> *


just crazy how people want drag names in dirt... whats more messed up is when lies get involved...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 27 2008, 06:34 PM~11987898
> *just crazy how people want drag names in dirt... whats more messed up is when lies get involved...
> *


Yea some people must really have no life to have that much time on their hands. :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok somebody spill da beans wat happened who snitched and y???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 07:41 PM~11988012
> *Ok somebody spill da beans wat happened who snitched and y???
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:dunno: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 27 2008, 07:31 PM~11987858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, snitchin on a snitch..is still snitchin.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 07:47 PM~11988089
> *naw, snitchin on a snitch..is still snitchin.
> *


its not snitchin.we just talking about how he or she snitched :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 06:47 PM~11988089
> *:uh:  wasn't that quote originally meant for me?    :twak:
> *


Maybe. I don't remember. :cheesy: Now it goes for anyone and everyone guilty.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

anybody got some pictures of Lowriders being pulled over?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 06:47 PM~11988089
> *naw, snitchin on a snitch..is still snitchin.
> *


put them out there.....fuck a snitch :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 27 2008, 08:16 PM~11988451
> *put them out there.....fuck a snitch :|
> *


naw, its all good.. haters can't get me flustered.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2008, 08:25 PM~11988573
> *
> *


I went and voted today, did you? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 27 2008, 08:29 PM~11988613
> *I went and voted today, did you?  :scrutinize:
> *


put in that vote for obama huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 27 2008, 06:29 PM~11988613
> *I went and voted today, did you?  :scrutinize:
> *


nope will get to it..early voting location by my house too :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fucka ***** named votin...........waste of time n gas..........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 08:49 PM~11988817
> *Fucka ***** named votin...........waste of time n gas..........
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 27 2008, 06:51 PM~11988830
> *x2
> *


Knowmsayin.........aint none these hoe ass ****** gon come n work for me n put food in my mouth or money in my pocket......and if they raise taxes or whatever......they still aint gon work for me or put food in my mouth....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 08:55 PM~11988876
> *Knowmsayin.........aint none these hoe ass ****** gon come n work for me n put food in my mouth or money in my pocket......and if they raise taxes or whatever......they still aint gon work for me or put food in my mouth....
> *


yup


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2008, 08:56 PM~11988885
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 27 2008, 07:49 PM~11989557
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2008, 06:55 PM~11988876
> *Sabes Que.........aint none these hoe ass ****** gon come n work for me n put food in my mouth or money in my pocket......and if they raise taxes or whatever......they still aint gon work for me or put food in my mouth....
> *


huh :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

cold as hell outside can't get shit done :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 27 2008, 07:56 PM~11989663
> *cold as hell outside can't get shit done :angry:
> *


+1... had to bust out the L.A. Dodger jacket with matchin beenie :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 27 2008, 09:56 PM~11989663
> *cold as hell outside can't get shit done :angry:
> *



Consider this day a gift cause when I get free we gonna need a stack of hurt feeling reports.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2008, 07:51 PM~11989588
> *huh  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 27 2008, 07:58 PM~11989693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11989693
> *Consider this day a gift cause when I get free we gonna need a stack of hurt feeling reports.
> *


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 10:06 PM~11989782
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

FRITO member :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2008, 07:51 PM~11989588
> *huh  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


No peaky panish........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2008, 10:17 PM~11989914
> *FRITO member :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2008, 10:17 PM~11989914
> *FRITO member :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


maybe he was hoping to forget :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2008, 08:25 PM~11990031
> *maybe he was hoping to forget  :uh:
> *


when did you get married?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081027/ap_on_...co_half_ton_man


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11990091
> *when did you get married?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081027/ap_on_...co_half_ton_man
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

7-0 :worship:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Oct 27 2008, 09:46 PM~11990341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11990091
> *when did you get married?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081027/ap_on_...co_half_ton_man
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Oct 27 2008, 08:46 PM~11990341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


7-0  

but this aint the Tennesse topic 








:biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

it aint da hater topic either but they still come on here :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 27 2008, 08:18 PM~11989923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 28 2008, 06:00 AM~11992461
> *:cheesy:
> *



You picking us up starbucks this morning?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 06:16 AM~11992565
> *You picking us up starbucks this morning?
> *


Starbucks? High dolllar coffee.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2008, 09:09 PM~11990588
> *7-0
> 
> but  this aint the Tennesse topic
> ...


You are right its a topic for the REAL TEXAS CHAMPS:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Oct 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11988613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHILDISH MENTALITY.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2008, 08:29 PM~11990091
> *when did you get married?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081027/ap_on_...co_half_ton_man
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 07:43 AM~11993258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


indeed


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 08:43 AM~11993258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 28 2008, 09:56 AM~11993345
> *Love it! :cheesy:
> *


:uh: you must be really cold.. since u dont wear chonies


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 08:58 AM~11993353
> *:uh:  you must be really cold..    since u dont wear chonies
> *


 . :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

$20k half or price of what you would pay at uti and workbooks have the answers on em .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 28 2008, 10:21 AM~11993531
> *$20k half or price of what you would pay at uti and workbooks have the answers on em .
> 
> 
> ...


you're wasting your $, just go work for the paisa down the street, he'll show you the ropes.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 08:28 AM~11993610
> *you're wasting your $, just go work for the paisa down the street, he'll show you the ropes.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i didi it that way but i wasnt no paisa it was a sandpaisa cal ALIMOHAMMEDLASBOLAS but i know sum people here went and gave UTI $40k :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 28 2008, 10:35 AM~11993671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i didi it that way but i wasnt no paisa it was a sandpaisa cal ALIMOHAMMEDLASBOLAS but i know sum people here went and gave UTI $40k  :0
> *


fk that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 28 2008, 08:21 AM~11993531
> *$20k half or price of what you would pay at uti and workbooks have the answers on em .
> 
> 
> ...


Dam in that case I need to put all my books from uti up for sale..............cept mine don't come wit answers....just slobber from all da sleeping I did while I was there.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2008, 08:56 AM~11993879
> *Dam in that case I need to put all my books from uti up for sale..............cept mine don't come wit answers....just slobber from all da sleeping I did while I was there.....
> *


 :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3037610


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 28 2008, 08:35 AM~11993671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i didi it that way but i wasnt no paisa it was a sandpaisa cal ALIMOHAMMEDLASBOLAS but i know sum people here went and gave UTI $40k  :0
> *


Uh....28k......40 would be wrong..........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 28 2008, 09:43 AM~11993258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

some pics from galveston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2008, 11:52 AM~11994434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 28 2008, 09:56 AM~11993345
> *Love it! :cheesy:
> *



It shows...send pics


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

those are the boats that were on the side of 45 south


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DOING BIG THINGS.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 28 2008, 09:59 AM~11994506
> *DOING BIG THINGS.
> *


sure you are!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 28 2008, 11:59 AM~11994506
> *DOING BIG THINGS.
> *


pics?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 28 2008, 07:58 AM~11993353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can see her nipples from here...
pepperonies


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 12:04 PM~11994553
> *i can see her nipples from here...
> pepperonies
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11994354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that ricardo's car??


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

little ass truck pull big truck


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

car gots a new owner if the deal goes tru


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2008, 10:11 AM~11994625
> *car gots a new owner if the deal goes tru
> *


 :0 ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

looks good..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali when are u going to kali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2008, 10:13 AM~11994654
> *was up cali when are u going to kali
> *


probably for the first of the year..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 28 2008, 10:13 AM~11994654
> *was up cali when are u going to kali
> *


needs to go and stay for good.. dont no body want his racist ass here :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 10:38 AM~11994865
> *needs to go and stay for good.. dont no body want his racist ass here :angry:
> *


and u need to shut up and finish that car u are working on..nobody wants ur stinky booty ass up in here!!! :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 10:38 AM~11994865
> *needs to go and stay for good.. dont no body want his racist ass here :angry:
> *


Quit lyinh only reason u want him to leave is so u can have more hartz chicken for u n not share wit the other black man..........hatin..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2008, 01:00 PM~11995070
> *Quit lyinh only reason u want him to leave is so u can have more hartz chicken for u n not share wit the other black man..........hatin..
> *


bet you won't send me another shet pic puto.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic i got some more work for you can you do it next week


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2008, 03:46 PM~11985599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 12:04 PM~11994553
> *i can see her nipples from here...
> pepperonies
> *


HHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMM TASTY :tongue:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 28 2008, 12:00 PM~11994517
> *sure you are!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 12:02 PM~11994530
> *pics?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 28 2008, 10:42 AM~11994318
> *
> :uh:
> *


This aint Florida. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 28 2008, 10:51 AM~11994982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i bet


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 10:55 AM~11994462
> *It shows...send pics
> *


Lol! :buttkick: 

:nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

word on the street is.. hny retired from jumping out of cakes..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 11:04 AM~11994553
> *i can see her nipples from here...
> pepperonies
> *


 :0 Lol!

Not me.... :no:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i guess she got them ugly nipples..
the ones that look like like dime sized raisins..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 28 2008, 12:30 PM~11995285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:

Its all true. :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 12:04 PM~11994553
> *i can see her nipples from here...
> pepperonies
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 11:43 AM~11995382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*****.. we said pepperoni..
not boloni


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 02:02 PM~11995531
> ******.. we said pepperoni..
> not boloni
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 12:05 PM~11995541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 02:07 PM~11995558
> *mmmmmmmm
> *


mang!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HTOWNAUTOTECH, *Cely,* Hny Brn Eyz


get to work :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 12:09 PM~11995567
> *mang!
> *


it was fun.. but off to pasadena i go...
:wave:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 12:10 PM~11995571
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HTOWNAUTOTECH, Cely, Hny Brn Eyz
> get to work  :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got asked this by a no0b:

namewithheld: so why when you are on a topic your name is not showing?

latin: because i'm sort of like god :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 28 2008, 01:19 PM~11995212
> *This aint Florida. :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 28 2008, 11:00 AM~11995070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now u know better than that... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 28 2008, 01:23 PM~11996244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2008, 01:12 PM~11995590
> *got asked this by a no0b:
> 
> namewithheld: so why when you are on a topic your name is not showing?
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 28 2008, 01:23 PM~11996244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 02:11 PM~11995582
> *it was fun.. but off to pasadena i go...
> :wave:
> *


fk ptown


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 28 2008, 03:20 PM~11996747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


racist


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 28 2008, 01:55 PM~11995991
> *:angry:
> *


Nerdy??? :0. :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 28 2008, 02:42 PM~11996985
> *racist
> *



Your momma


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 28 2008, 04:03 PM~11997254
> *Your momma
> *


 :0 
***** bust out with "your momma" hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 28 2008, 05:11 PM~11997342
> *:0
> ***** bust out with "your momma"  hno:
> *


everybody busts out with your momma.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 28 2008, 03:22 PM~11997478
> *:0
> *


+1


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 28 2008, 05:26 PM~11997520
> *+1
> *


I SEE SOMEONE IS MAKING MOVES.......... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 05:17 PM~11997413
> *everybody busts out with your momma.
> *



Everyone busts in his momma :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 28 2008, 03:29 PM~11997548
> *I SEE SOMEONE IS MAKING MOVES.......... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


it aint me


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 28 2008, 05:32 PM~11997587
> *it aint me
> *



I noticed that last night ... 25 days


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 03:34 PM~11997608
> *I noticed that last night ...  25 days
> *


tick tock bitches :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 28 2008, 04:42 PM~11996985
> *racist
> *


Thought you learned last time you made racist comments :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 28 2008, 04:57 PM~11997194
> *Nerdy??? :0.  :biggrin:
> *



Horny??? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 05:34 PM~11997608
> *I noticed that last night ...  25 days
> *


talk to your boy, tell em clock tickin'... and price drops longer he takes.


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 04:37 PM~11997636
> *Thought you learned last time you made racist comments  :uh:
> *


wassant me fucker 
devious... fuck you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11997653
> *talk to your boy, tell em clock tickin'... and  price drops longer he takes.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 28 2008, 05:42 PM~11997684
> *wassant me fucker
> devious...  fuck you
> *


you even got a blackface clown as avatar..and you say you ain't racist. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 03:44 PM~11997701
> *you even got a blackface clown as avatar..and you say you ain't racist.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 05:39 PM~11997653
> *talk to your boy, tell em clock tickin'... and  price drops longer he takes.
> *


You pay in :biggrin: full or 68 becomes Marcustoms new hopper


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 28 2008, 05:42 PM~11997684
> *wassant me black ma fucker
> devious...  fuck you
> *



Here you go again


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 03:49 PM~11997746
> *You pay in  :biggrin: full or 68 becomes Marcustoms new hopper
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 04:38 PM~11997646
> *Horny??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0. :angel:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 28 2008, 06:03 PM~11997866
> *:0. :angel:
> *


Just a question




















Are you? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 04:26 PM~11998112
> *:biggrin:
> *


get to work :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 28 2008, 06:33 PM~11998182
> *get to work  :biggrin:
> *



Made a lot of changes gotta make sure it does what it needs to do when it leaves the lot


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 04:37 PM~11998221
> *Made a lot of changes gotta make sure it does what it needs to do when it leaves the lot
> *


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11997910
> *Just a question
> Are you? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

smiley fest :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11998531
> *
> smiley fest :biggrin:
> *


+1


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

+1


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 07:29 PM~11998690
> *+1
> *


+2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 28 2008, 08:48 AM~11992864
> *FUCK MCCAIN AND HIS CRACKHEAD BITCH!!!
> CHILDISH MENTALITY.....
> *


And what makes obama a better candidate?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Oct 28 2008, 03:11 PM~11997342
> *:0
> ***** bust out with "your momma"  hno:
> *


Call me daddy. I didnt want to tell you but I busted in your momma culo


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 28 2008, 07:45 PM~11998853
> *Call me daddy. I didnt want to tell you but I busted in your momma culo
> *


the results are in

























You are the father


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 28 2008, 06:27 AM~11992786
> *You are right its a topic for the REAL TEXAS CHAMPS:
> 
> 
> ...


When was the last time they won a championship?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Oct 27 2008, 09:13 PM~11990627
> *it aint da hater topic either but they still come on here :biggrin:
> *



not hatin but it's all about the h-town in here


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2008, 08:08 PM~11999115
> *not hatin but it's all about the h-town in here
> *


 :uh: didn't you run scared out of htown way out into suburbs? so far theres even a rest stop on the way?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 06:33 PM~11999395
> *:uh:  didn't you run scared out of htown way out into suburbs? so far theres even a rest stop on the way?
> *


negative piggly wiggly I live inside the beltway still reppin the H :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2008, 08:42 PM~11999478
> *negative piggly wiggly I live inside the beltway still reppin the H :biggrin:
> *


didn't you say you stayed over by where that wedding was? if i remember right,that bitch was so far some people got hotel rooms. :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2008, 06:06 PM~11999094
> *When was the last time they won a championship?
> *


Yea fuck them cowgirls.......wasting all that money on talent and still choking up...........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 07:09 PM~11999736
> *didn't you say you stayed over by where that wedding was?    if i remember right,that bitch was so far some people got hotel rooms.  :scrutinize:
> *



nope stay off 290 and beltway 8......*true for eveyone that came from the eastside* :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2008, 10:11 PM~12000437
> *nope stay off 290 and beltway 8......true for eveyone that came from the eastside :biggrin:
> *


oh.. high dollar side of town huh? bawlin! maybe one day i can save up enough $ to live out there and have a minitruck. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2008, 08:11 PM~12000437
> *nope stay off 290 and beltway 8......true for eveyone that came from the eastside :biggrin:
> *


thought i was the only one :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 28 2008, 10:23 PM~12000596
> *thought i was the only one  :0
> *


 :uh: won't you be my neighbor actin ass *****


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

TWO neo-Nazi skinheads planned to assassinate US presidential candidate Barack Obama after killing 102 black people, court documents reveal.

Federal agents in Tennessee claim to have broken up a plot that would have seen the Democratic White House hopeful as the final target in a national killing spree. 

Daniel Cowart, 20, of Bells, Tennessee, and Paul Schlesselman, 18, of West Helena, Arkansas, were charged Friday with making threats against a presidential candidate, illegal possession of a shotgun and conspiracy to rob a gun store. 

Court documents posted on the Smoking Gun website say the pair planned to "drive their vehicle as fast as they could toward Obama shooting at him from the windows". 

"Both individuals stated they would dress in all white tuxedos and wear top hats during the assassination attempt," the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms (ATF) affadavit says. 

The men were arrested Wednesday soon after writing numerous racially motivated words and drawing a swastika on their car, the ATF said. 

The court records indicated the two men also intended to raid a gun store then target an unnamed, predominantly African-American high school. 

Jim Cavanaugh, of the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives in Nashville, told the Associated Press they wanted to shoot 88 black people and decapitate another 14. 
The Associated Press said the numbers are symbolic in the white supremacist community. 

Killing Senator Obama was the ultimate goal, Mr Cavanaugh said. 

"They said that would be their last, final act — that they would attempt to kill Senator Obama," he was quoted as saying. 

"They didn't believe they would be able to do it, but that they would get killed trying." 


 hno: :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 08:27 PM~12000657
> *:uh:  won't you be my neighbor actin ass *****
> *


yep gotta get to know my rich neighbors :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 28 2008, 10:40 PM~12000850
> *TWO neo-Nazi skinheads planned to assassinate US presidential candidate Barack Obama after killing 102 black people, court documents reveal.
> 
> Federal agents in Tennessee claim to have broken up a plot that would have seen the Democratic White House hopeful as the final target in a national killing spree.
> ...


repost..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> TWO neo-Nazi skinheads planned to assassinate US presidential candidate Barack Obama after killing 102 black people, court documents reveal.
> 
> Federal agents in Tennessee claim to have broken up a plot that would have seen the Democratic White House hopeful as the final target in a national killing spree.
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

some fools quoting privledges need to be taken away.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

tacos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

McRib


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:39 PM~12001628
> *tacos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck taco cabana :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 12:24 AM~12002139
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: fuck taco cabana  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u know next time your still gonna wait a hour for 3 tacos :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:47 PM~12002321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u know next time your still gonna wait a hour for 3 tacos :biggrin:
> *


imma roll with streetshow next time


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2008, 09:11 PM~12000437
> *nope stay off 290 and beltway 8......true for eveyone that came from the eastside :biggrin:
> *


Not too far from me. We'd prob bump into each other like atta restaurant or somethin. :ugh: 

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 10:23 PM~12001431
> *some fools quoting privledges need to be taken away.
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2008, 05:34 AM~12003110
> *Not too far from me. We'd prob bump into each other like atta restaurant or somethin. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 28 2008, 05:32 PM~11997587
> *it aint me
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 29 2008, 12:47 AM~12002321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u know next time your still gonna wait a hour for 3 tacos :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 06:25 AM~12003292
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 29 2008, 08:39 AM~12003672
> *
> *


*SEE YA'LL FUCKERS AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW* 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2008, 07:32 PM~11999974
> *Yea fuck them cowgirls.......wasting all that money on talent and still choking up...........
> *



You think the sorry ass TEXANS are better or what. They better just sell the team so they can get better. EXAMPLE : TENNESSE TITANS/ OILERS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:56 AM~12003776
> *SEE YA'LL FUCKERS AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 12:12 AM~12002025
> *McRib
> *


X2


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I'M LOOKIN FOR SOME CHROME 2 PRONG DAYTON SPINNERS. HIT ME UP AT 713-303-5056 THANX


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2008, 05:34 AM~12003110
> *Not too far from me. We'd prob bump into each other like atta restaurant or somethin. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:56 AM~12003776
> *SEE YA'LL FUCKERS AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Of course he gonna show his face when half the hpd force is present.
:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 29 2008, 07:39 AM~12004051
> *You think the sorry ass TEXANS are better or what. They better just sell the team so they can get better. EXAMPLE : TENNESSE TITANS/ OILERS
> *


Considering we only have one less loss than the cowgirls who have a billion dollar budget........................................yea we aint doing to bad....so go to the dallas topic n hop on the bandwagon over there....we aint no cowgirls here...just texans.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 29 2008, 05:41 AM~12003364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dj latin thanx for coming to visit us at the hospital also for the gift for my daugther


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2008, 08:53 AM~12004641
> *Considering we only have one less loss than the cowgirls who have a billion dollar budget........................................yea we aint doing to bad....so go to the dallas topic n hop on the bandwagon over there....we aint no cowgirls here...just texans.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA. YOU MAD. CAUSE YOUR SORRY ASS TEXANS CANT MAKE IT TO THE PLAYOFF N NEVER WILL. BANDWAGON I NEVER BEEN OFF THE BANDWAGON FOOL. DALLAS COWBOYS IS THE AMERICAN TEAM. ITS FUNNY HOW THERES MORE COWBOY FANS IN HOUSTON THOUGH.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

so whos going to desert dreams picnic...?? EMPIRE will be there...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 09:50 AM~12004605
> *:uh:
> *


What? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 29 2008, 11:49 AM~12005223
> *dj latin thanx for coming to visit us at the hospital also for the gift for my daugther
> *


No problem, anytime


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 10:53 AM~12004638
> *Of course he gonna show his face when half the hpd force is present.
> :uh:
> *


a couple days sitting in county wouldn't be worth whooping his ass in public? LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 11:13 AM~12004842
> *
> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 29 2008, 11:10 AM~12006002
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 29 2008, 12:19 PM~12005518
> *so whos going to desert dreams picnic...?? EMPIRE will be there...
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 01:16 PM~12006060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 01:16 PM~12006060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gottem :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 29 2008, 02:11 PM~12006481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 29 2008, 02:19 PM~12006549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 29 2008, 02:20 PM~12006561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 29 2008, 10:11 AM~12005420
> *HAHAHAHAHA. YOU MAD. CAUSE YOUR SORRY ASS TEXANS CANT MAKE IT TO THE PLAYOFF N NEVER WILL. BANDWAGON I NEVER BEEN OFF THE BANDWAGON FOOL. DALLAS COWBOYS IS THE AMERICAN TEAM. ITS FUNNY HOW THERES MORE COWBOY FANS IN HOUSTON THOUGH.
> *


Ha yea right....there americas team for a reason......aka americas bandwagon team.....fuck it texans aint make it to da playoffs but they watched the superbowl from the same exact place the cowgirls did......AT HOME!!!!!!!!!!! And atleast we aint have no grown ass men crying on our team.........now continue to bandwagon on buddy...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 29 2008, 02:22 PM~12006578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2008, 02:34 PM~12006708
> *Ha yea right....there americas team for a reason......aka americas bandwagon team.....fuck it texans aint make it to da playoffs but they watched the superbowl from the same exact place the cowgirls did......AT HOME!!!!!!!!!!! And atleast we aint have no grown ass men crying on our team.........now continue to bandwagon on buddy...
> *


x2Gotta love the texans :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Oct 29 2008, 12:45 PM~12006809
> *x2Gotta love the texans :biggrin:
> *


Gota love the hometown team win or lose....I been a indy colts fan forever but texans is my shit since day one.........and no I aint hop on no indy bandwagon I been a fan snce I can remember.......unlike the cowgirls bandwagon riders...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:yes: we been fans since day one. Been faithful win or lose they are getting better and better if they start of good they get hyped up and keep winnin like sunday you knew after the ran it back the game was in the bag :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Oct 29 2008, 12:55 PM~12006899
> *:yes:  we been fans since day one. Been faithful win or lose they are getting better and better if they start of good they get hyped up and keep winnin like sunday you knew after the ran it back the game was in the bag :biggrin:
> *


Yeap they gettin there....they just need that confidence and its coming lil by lil last couple of years they were just out to play and learn now there here to win.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

this is not lowrider related :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 03:18 PM~12007111
> *this is not lowrider related  :uh:
> *



Have you started on tha ride?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 01:19 PM~12007123
> *Have you started on tha ride?
> *


 :dunno: wat u talkin bout bowties?? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 03:20 PM~12007131
> *:dunno: wat u talkin bout bowties??  :biggrin:
> *


you know tha bucket :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 01:21 PM~12007140
> *you know tha bucket :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 03:21 PM~12007146
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 01:22 PM~12007159
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 03:22 PM~12007159
> *:thumbsup:
> *


1957 Chevrolet Bel Air Convertible "*Cold Hearted*" 
:worship:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 29 2008, 01:25 PM~12007190
> *1957 Chevrolet Bel Air Convertible "Cold Hearted"
> :worship:
> *


+1


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 29 2008, 03:25 PM~12007190
> *1957 Chevrolet Bel Air Convertible "Cold Hearted"
> :worship:
> *


Just a little something, nothing major


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 03:18 PM~12007111
> *this is not lowrider related  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: nothing on here ever is :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 01:26 PM~12007208
> *Just a little something, nothing major
> *


so humble :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 03:26 PM~12007208
> *Just a little something, nothing major
> *


WHAT I HAVE IS NOTHING MAJOR.........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 29 2008, 03:27 PM~12007213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was reffering to my bucket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Oct 29 2008, 03:26 PM~12007210
> *:scrutinize: nothing on here ever is :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigMatt713 (Oct 29, 2008)

I got some brand new 13" O.G. wires mounted and balanced on some Hankook P155/80 with 2 prong knock off and adaptors for $550 get at me if your interested and Ill send you some pictures. They've never touced the concrete.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Oct 29 2008, 03:26 PM~12007210
> *:scrutinize: nothing on here ever is :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT'S UP LADY ACE???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 03:31 PM~12007250
> *Was reffering to my bucket
> *


 :uh: WHAT I HAVE IS NOTHING COMPARED TO YOUR BUCKET.... :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 29 2008, 03:33 PM~12007271
> *:uh:  WHAT I HAVE IS NOTHING COMPARED TO YOUR BUCKET.... :angry:
> *


atleast you can roll...i wont be able to drop the top on it and cruise it 2-3 years :angry: if not longer...

any updates on the MC?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 03:35 PM~12007285
> *atleast you can roll...i wont be able to drop the top on it and cruise it 2-3 years  :angry: if not longer...
> 
> any updates on the MC?
> *


CAN'T ROLL NOW GETTING SOMETHING DONE.......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 29 2008, 03:36 PM~12007294
> *CAN'T ROLL NOW GETTING SOMETHING DONE.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

PM A NEE GAH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry: someone i know needs to hurry up.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Oct 29 2008, 12:55 PM~12006899
> *:yes:  we been fans since day one. Been faithful win or lose they are getting better and better if they start of good they get hyped up and keep winnin like sunday you knew after the ran it back the game was in the bag :biggrin:
> *


LOOK WHO THEY WERE PLAYING. LETS MAKE A BET TO ALL TEXANS FANS. 

I BET THAT COWBOYS HAVE A BETTER RECORD THIS YEAR THAN THOSE TEXANS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 03:37 PM~12007299
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> PM A NEE GAH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 03:40 PM~12007334
> *:angry:  someone i know needs to hurry up.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 29 2008, 02:36 PM~12006721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sore funky toe lookin mafucka


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2008, 04:09 PM~12007564
> *sore funky toe lookin mafucka
> *


fuck u x ray princess


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 29 2008, 02:13 PM~12007595
> *fuck u x ray princess
> *


hatin;


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

funky toes are everywhererereeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 29 2008, 03:53 PM~12007423
> *LOOK WHO THEY WERE PLAYING. LETS MAKE A BET TO ALL TEXANS FANS.
> 
> I BET THAT COWBOYS HAVE A BETTER RECORD THIS YEAR THAN THOSE TEXANS
> *


Better record or not as soon as one of the cowgirls chips a nail they will be crying like babies example:








Plus no need to bet it aint about who's team is better if texans lose all there games I would still be a die hard fan to the end


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 03:31 PM~12007256
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 29 2008, 03:32 PM~12007261
> *WHAT'S UP LADY ACE???
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: How is everything


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: o' friendly azz *****


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why in the fuxk are yall talking about football

its no different then wrestling, man grabbing each other


now futbol is a different story


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 04:48 PM~12007868
> *:uh:  o' friendly azz *****
> *


better then bieng a 







:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, Lady_Ace

ROCKETS FIRST GAME OF SEASON TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lady_Ace,* streetshow*, Hny Brn Eyz
que onda :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Oct 29 2008, 04:46 PM~12007850
> *:biggrin:  :wave: How is everything
> *


THINGS GOING GOOD HOW THE COUPE.....


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2008, 12:27 PM~12005598
> *What? :biggrin:
> *



Be at my house in the morning :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 29 2008, 02:51 PM~12007887
> *why in the fuxk are yall talking about football
> 
> its no different then wrestling, man grabbing each other
> ...


district 5a grappling champ here, anyone who doubts it ill show you the trophies


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 03:40 PM~12007334
> *:angry:  someone i know needs to hurry up.
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Oct 29 2008, 04:52 PM~12007895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

might not want the car finished. Word on street is a four might be waiting at the gate with some lessons :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 03:23 PM~12008128
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


where we gettin fucked up at friday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Oct 29 2008, 04:37 PM~12007766
> *Better record or not as soon as one of the cowgirls chips a nail they will be crying like babies example:
> 
> 
> ...











somebody needs to tell the cowgirls that there is no crying in football :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2008, 04:27 PM~12008170
> *where we gettin fucked up at friday  :biggrin:
> *


they letting you out :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 29 2008, 03:33 PM~12008230
> *they letting you out :scrutinize:
> *


fuck the cops!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2008, 04:35 PM~12008249
> *fuck the cops!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 29 2008, 03:36 PM~12008262
> *:biggrin:
> *


ceiling fan


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2008, 04:41 PM~12008313
> *ceiling fan
> *


i told you it would work :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 29 2008, 03:42 PM~12008316
> *i told you it would work :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 29 2008, 03:42 PM~12008316
> *i told you it would work :cheesy:
> *


man i had this patient at a psycho hospital today. man u dont even wanna know what dude had stuck up his ass. the people at the shop were rollin when they saw the xray. dude complaint of pain. no clothes came off and none of that gay shit but damn i wonder about some people sometimes :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i aint callin out races but, slim you got some strange kinfolk :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Is anyone dressing up for halloween?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea ima dress up like a ***, 

ragalac can i borrow one of your jazzy shirts?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 29 2008, 06:01 PM~12008469
> *Is anyone dressing up for halloween?
> *



What are you gonna be?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 29 2008, 06:01 PM~12008469
> *Is anyone dressing up for halloween?
> *











i already got my mask :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Oct 29 2008, 01:26 PM~12007210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 29 2008, 05:26 PM~12008162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well show a pic of it already.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 06:37 PM~12008780
> *:
> well show a pic of it already.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 06:36 PM~12008769
> *x2
> :0
> :0  :0
> *



You get that tire fixed?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 06:39 PM~12008804
> *:biggrin:
> *


Post pics of z's for ol time sakes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 04:42 PM~12008826
> *You get that tire fixed?
> *


so he says :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 29 2008, 04:13 PM~12008578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** looks like shorty :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 06:48 PM~12008892
> *so he says  :dunno:
> *


you didn't pick up?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 04:51 PM~12008913
> *you didn't pick up?
> *


tomorrow am somebody said they was closing early


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 06:47 PM~12008886
> *Post pics of z's for ol time sakes
> *


how about wait til weekend.. for new pics.. with some rubber wrapped around em.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 04:53 PM~12008929
> *how about wait til weekend.. for new pics.. with some rubber wrapped around em.
> *


bossin' up :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 06:52 PM~12008925
> *tomorrow am somebody said they was closing early
> *


That was the message I got


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2008, 04:02 PM~12008484
> *yea ima dress up like a ***,
> 
> ragalac can i borrow one of your jazzy shirts?
> *


Na u aint ready for it.....plust they aint size extraflabby so they wouldn't fit ya..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 29 2008, 04:55 PM~12008949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2008, 06:53 PM~12008929
> *how about wait til weekend.. for new pics.. with some rubber wrapped around em.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 06:49 PM~12008901
> ****** looks like shorty  :0
> *


somebody told me that before.forgot who :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 29 2008, 05:01 PM~12009013
> *somebody told me that before.forgot who :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


deeezzzz nuuutttzzzzzz....gotcha *****!!! :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2008, 04:55 PM~12008956
> *Na u aint ready for it.....plust they aint size extraflabby so they wouldn't fit ya..
> *


yea they only for fools who weight 125 and under. aka boys section of the store.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 08:20 PM~12009702
> *:0
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2008, 08:18 PM~12009690
> *yea they only for fools who weight 125 and under. aka boys section of the store.
> *


Post pic of 60 face down ass up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 06:09 PM~12008541
> *What are you gonna be?
> *


i am going to be the killer barber chick. is any one down to be my model?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 29 2008, 08:27 PM~12009762
> *its 8:28pm smoke one  uffin:
> *


failed


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

its 8:29pm Smoke one uffin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 29 2008, 08:26 PM~12009756
> *i am going to be the killer barber chick. is any one down to be my model?
> *



I got some better ideas for you but I need measurements and pics first to make sure they gonna work :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

whats up with guys and messurmenents ? Mesure this :twak:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

whats up with guys and messurmenents ? Measure this :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 29 2008, 08:29 PM~12009787
> *whats up with guys and messurmenents ? Mesure this  :twak:
> *


cock to the forhead?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 29 2008, 08:29 PM~12009787
> *whats up with guys and messurmenents ? Mesure this  :twak:
> *


MEASUREMENTS. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 29 2008, 08:29 PM~12009777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayne hold up slim...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 07:04 PM~12009043
> *deeezzzz nuuutttzzzzzz....gotcha *****!!!  :0
> *


 :thumbsdown: thats so last week :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 29 2008, 06:29 PM~12009777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats so tonight and gotcha neegah :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 08:52 PM~12009984
> *if it aint kush i aint smokin  :0
> thats so tonight and gotcha neegah  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 29 2008, 06:55 PM~12010014
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 08:52 PM~12009984
> *if it aint kush i aint smokin  :0
> thats so tonight and gotcha neegah  :biggrin:
> *



Shouldn't you be building a pump :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 06:56 PM~12010030
> *Shouldn't you be building a pump :0
> *


 :dunno: for what imma no rider


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:55 PM~12010014
> *:biggrin:
> *


Post pics of caddy


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 29 2008, 08:57 PM~12010042
> *:dunno: for what imma no rider
> *



Sig said single pump debuting


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 08:58 PM~12010045
> *Post pics of caddy
> *


tell my girl to post them thats her ride :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 07:00 PM~12010061
> *Sig said single pump debuting
> *


oh yea...i forgot :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:00 PM~12010064
> *tell my girl to post them thats her ride :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 09:04 PM~12010109
> *:uh:
> *


no pics until its ready


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:16 PM~12010215
> *no pics until its ready
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 09:24 PM~12010322
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 09:24 PM~12010322
> *:uh:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 28 2008, 10:23 PM~12000596
> *thought i was the only one  :0
> *


you must like hiding out west :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Oct 29 2008, 03:53 PM~12007904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dressed up for the party I went too. Fun night. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2008, 10:39 PM~12011135
> *I watched it. Close game. But they pulled it out in the end. I'm tryin to go sat! :cheesy:
> 
> *


yup sho was! ill prolly end up goin few games in season :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 29 2008, 08:26 PM~12009756
> *i am going to be the killer barber chick. is any one down to be my model?
> *


Not a good career choice. Dead end job unless you own your own shop, I have known way to many people get suckered into these cosmatology programs and almost everyone of them ends up doing somthing totally unrelated.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 29 2008, 10:51 PM~12011284
> *Not a good career choice. Dead end job unless you own your own shop, I have known way to many people get suckered into these cosmatology programs and almost everyone of them ends up doing somthing totally unrelated.
> *


go back to left field buddy..... talking about a halloween costume, and you tryin to be monster.com


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 29 2008, 08:51 PM~12011284
> *Not a good career choice. Dead end job unless you own your own shop, I have known way to many people get suckered into these cosmatology programs and almost everyone of them ends up doing somthing totally unrelated.
> *


was good enough for your car club's bbq :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 29 2008, 09:50 PM~12011277
> *yup sho was! ill prolly end up goin few games in season :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2008, 06:15 AM~12013249
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Your late :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 30 2008, 06:18 AM~12013333
> *Your late :uh:
> *


Stopped to get breakfast. I was hungry. :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 11:19 PM~12011634
> *go back to left field buddy.....  talking about a halloween costume, and you tryin to be monster.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Oct 29 2008, 11:19 PM~12011634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning losers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 30 2008, 07:18 AM~12013333
> *Your late :uh:
> *


its my fault was gonna pull out but changed my mind at the last minute :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 30 2008, 10:19 AM~12014215
> *its my fault was gonna pull out but changed my mind at the last minute :biggrin:
> *


i got a vid of what it looked like if anyone want to see :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

race has been changed to protect the innocent (child support)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 30 2008, 10:26 AM~12014265
> *race has been changed to protect the innocent (child support)
> 
> 
> ...


ay buey!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2008, 10:31 AM~12014296
> *ay buey!
> *


ahhhhhh busted a suppa nut


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 30 2008, 10:51 AM~12014431
> *ahhhhhh busted a suppa nut
> *


is that hrnybrneyz stunt double on the ceiling?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2008, 10:53 AM~12014448
> *is that hrnybrneyz stunt double on the ceiling?
> *


  they said it was a stunt double............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 30 2008, 09:19 AM~12014215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMMFAO!!! SLIM YOU ARE SOO FKIN FULL OF SHIT!!! :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2008, 11:13 AM~12014634
> *LMMFAO!!! SLIM YOU ARE SOO FKIN FULL OF SHIT!!! :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:
> *


from the looks of things.......im not the only one full :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 08:31 PM~12009803
> *MEASUREMENTS.  :uh:
> *


english is not my first language.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 29 2008, 10:51 PM~12011284
> *Not a good career choice. Dead end job unless you own your own shop, I have known way to many people get suckered into these cosmatology programs and almost everyone of them ends up doing somthing totally unrelated.
> *


exactly what i want to do.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 30 2008, 10:23 AM~12014715
> *from the looks of things.......im not the only one full :biggrin:
> *


Cochino!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 7572da713, *cartier01*

What's up homie? How's your lil daughter doing? She finish her treatment?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

SP saturday night. who's down?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

CHECK OUT MY MUZIC NEW TRACK OUT CALLED 4 THE STREETZ CHECK IT OUT BELOW SOME REAL GANGSTA SHIT

http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

boring in here today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 30 2008, 01:51 PM~12017132
> *boring in here today
> *


+1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, h-town team 84 caddy, cartier01
:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2008, 03:53 PM~12017140
> *+1
> *


+1=3..... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 30 2008, 01:55 PM~12017162
> *+1=3..... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 29 2008, 12:11 PM~12005420
> *HAHAHAHAHA. YOU MAD. CAUSE YOUR SORRY ASS TEXANS CANT MAKE IT TO THE PLAYOFF N NEVER WILL. BANDWAGON I NEVER BEEN OFF THE BANDWAGON FOOL. DALLAS COWBOYS IS THE AMERICAN TEAM. ITS FUNNY HOW THERES MORE COWBOY FANS IN HOUSTON THOUGH.
> *


 I WAS WAITTING FOR YOU SATURDAY NIGHT HOMIE.WHAT HAPPENED?? HIT ME UP LATER !!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dj latin yea she finished yesterday at 12pm was her last treatment know we just gots to wait untill all her blood cells go up again but that takes about 4 to 6 weeks but we have to stay in the hospital all that time cuz she can get sick easily how's the kids ready for tomorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2008, 02:07 PM~12017260
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2008, 03:57 PM~12017167
> *:biggrin:
> *


LEARNING STAGE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 30 2008, 02:20 PM~12017384
> *LEARNING STAGE.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 30 2008, 01:57 PM~12017172
> *I WAS WAITTING FOR YOU SATURDAY NIGHT HOMIE.WHAT HAPPENED?? HIT ME UP LATER !!
> *



I was calling you. You didnt get my text messages. I miss your call and tried calling you back. I will hit you up later homie


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Oct 30 2008, 04:04 PM~12017230
> *was up dj latin yea she finished yesterday at 12pm was her last treatment know we just gots to wait untill all her blood  cells go up again but that takes about 4 to 6 weeks but we have to stay in the hospital all that time cuz she can get sick easily how's the kids ready for tomorrow
> *


going to take them out for a little while then go spin with short dog at a party. glad to know she's doing good.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 30 2008, 04:21 PM~12017399
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Devious Sixty8, *--TJ--*


seen your bucket today in paint booth! 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Oct 30 2008, 03:07 PM~12017805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

TJ rattle canning the roof in paint booth.. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2008, 04:21 PM~12018463
> *TJ rattle canning the roof in paint booth..    :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2008, 08:21 PM~12000553
> *oh..    high dollar side of town huh?  bawlin!      maybe one day i can save up enough $ to live out there and have a minitruck.    :angry:
> *


 maybe one day :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 28 2008, 08:23 PM~12000596
> *thought i was the only one  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 29 2008, 03:34 AM~12003110
> *Not too far from me. We'd prob bump into each other like atta restaurant or somethin. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll bump with you any time  :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2008, 05:12 PM~12017852
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Devious Sixty8, --TJ--
> seen your bucket today in paint booth!
> ...



Than you saw the switchplate under the dash and you'll see my undercarriage when you pull out gate :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2008, 06:21 PM~12018463
> *TJ rattle canning the roof in paint booth..    :ugh:
> *


 :uh: 

Haven't touched a can in 10 years


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Oct 30 2008, 05:30 PM~12019096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 30 2008, 05:33 PM~12019119
> *I'll bump with you any time   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 29 2008, 10:11 AM~12005420
> *HAHAHAHAHA. YOU MAD. CAUSE YOUR SORRY ASS TEXANS CANT MAKE IT TO THE PLAYOFF N NEVER WILL. BANDWAGON I NEVER BEEN OFF THE BANDWAGON FOOL. DALLAS COWBOYS IS THE AMERICAN TEAM. ITS FUNNY HOW THERES MORE COWBOY FANS IN HOUSTON THOUGH.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Them bandwagons fans never even been to dallas or texas stadium. fuck it they can stay here so they can pay their share of taxes to the sports authority for being sellouts. :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SUP LONESTAR?..READY 4 MAGNIFICOS?...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 29 2008, 12:50 PM~12006858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 30 2008, 06:33 PM~12019119
> *I'll bump with you any time   :biggrin:
> *


Lol! Crazy ass. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 29 2008, 02:51 PM~12007887
> *why in the fuxk are yall talking about football
> 
> its no different then wrestling, man grabbing each other
> ...



this is grown folks talk so stfu snitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 30 2008, 07:41 PM~12019202
> *:uh:
> 
> Haven't touched a can in 10 years
> *


[email protected] up tore up interior, to protect it from overspray. and why you only painting the top? saving up to buy more paint later down the road? and hear that ride gonna be king of air hoppin or something. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2008, 05:57 PM~12019335
> *[email protected] up tore up interior, to protect it from overspray.    and why you only painting the top?    saving up to buy more paint later down the road?  and hear that ride gonna be king of air hoppin or something.  :ugh:
> *


 :0 hating :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Oct 30 2008, 05:45 PM~12019238
> *SUP LONESTAR?..READY 4 MAGNIFICOS?...
> *


ill be there but the 60 wont.  but its getting close :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got the hook up on group 31s...need about 20-25 batteries.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12019406
> *anyone got the hook up on group 31s...need about 20-25 batteries.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2008, 06:06 PM~12019419
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2008, 07:57 PM~12019335
> *[email protected] up tore up interior, to protect it from overspray.    and why you only painting the top?    saving up to buy more paint later down the road?  and hear that ride gonna be king of air hoppin or something.  :ugh:
> *


Not tore interior that where the cows on the farm I found it chewed on it. Interior is not an issue I can make a call and have it n the morning  only painting top because I want to do some sheetmetal replacement before hand. Save up for paint? I have gallons on Kandy and 1 lb of flakes in my office. I'm thinkin your upset about your car still being in time out on back fence :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 30 2008, 06:19 PM~12019521
> *Not tore interior that where the cows on the farm I found it chewed on it.  Interior is not an issue I can make a call and have it n the morning  only painting top because I want to do some sheetmetal replacement before hand.  Save up for paint? I have gallons on Kandy and 1 lb of flakes in my office.  I'm thinkin your upset about your car still being in time out on back fence :0
> *


Mayne....timeoutowned....and prolly gon stay in timeout till da end of next week.... :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2008, 09:10 PM~12020032
> *Mayne....timeoutowned....and prolly gon stay in timeout till da end of next week.... :biggrin:
> *


Paintjob on four got him bumped :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 30 2008, 06:19 PM~12019521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Rockets :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2008, 09:58 PM~12020667
> *Rockets :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


word on street is you were in red caprice this morning :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 30 2008, 09:08 PM~12020791
> *word on street is you were in red caprice this morning :uh:
> *


Lol! Nope. It was blue ride. Mine. :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2008, 10:12 PM~12020844
> *Lol! Nope. It was blue ride. Mine.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 30 2008, 09:58 PM~12020667
> *Rockets :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2008, 08:11 PM~12019449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so is all of that for you? or is some of that for slims lincoln too?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 30 2008, 09:02 PM~12021640
> *so is all of that for you? or is some of that for slims lincoln too?
> *


why??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Oct 30 2008, 08:19 PM~12019521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yukon?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

No yukon...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2008, 03:34 AM~12023229
> *No yukon...
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2008, 11:26 PM~12021906
> *already went and laid the law down about that.  and while i was there..    overheard plans to put your bucket in time out as well.
> yukon?
> *


Bucket will be done today weather permitting. Can you say the same? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 30 2008, 08:19 PM~12019521
> *Not tore interior that where the cows on the farm I found it chewed on it.  Interior is not an issue I can make a call and have it n the morning  only painting top because I want to do some sheetmetal replacement before hand.  Save up for paint? I have gallons on Kandy and 1 lb of flakes in my office.  I'm thinkin your upset about your car still being in time out on back fence :0*


YEAH HE'S UPSET ABOUT THAT........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12019406
> *anyone got the hook up on group 31s...need about 20-25 batteries.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 30 2008, 11:02 PM~12021640
> *so is all of that for you? or is some of that for slims lincoln too?
> *


NOPE I JUST CANT DO THAT TO THEM.....THEY DONT DESERVE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 31 2008, 08:35 AM~12023581
> *NOPE I JUST CANT DO THAT TO THEM.....THEY DONT DESERVE THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 31 2008, 06:48 AM~12023649
> *
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 30 2008, 05:33 PM~12019119
> *I'll bump with you any time   :biggrin:
> *


dont think ya wifey would approve of that dave...... :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 09:38 AM~12023972
> *dont think ya wifey would approve of that dave...... :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


snitch!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2008, 07:39 AM~12023978
> *snitch!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: nah..dave did that shit to me a few hundred pages back on here... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

craziness!!!
















:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 09:42 AM~12024010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: nah..dave did that shit to me a few hundred pages back on here... :biggrin:
> *


an eye for an eye huh? :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2008, 07:51 AM~12024083
> *an eye for an eye huh?  :uh:
> *


indeed....that shit haunted me for months.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 09:57 AM~12024120
> *indeed....that shit haunted me for months.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 31 2008, 08:05 AM~12024179
> *
> *


you wouldnt understand...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

danny....these coming out in dec. i know you want a pair...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 10:11 AM~12024206
> *danny....these coming out in dec.  i know you want a pair...
> 
> 
> ...


J'S ARE OVERRATED..... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2008, 05:32 AM~12023282
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 08:57 AM~12024120
> *indeed....that shit haunted me for months.... :biggrin:
> *


Lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tela - Hoes In The Club.mp3 *

http://www.zshare.net/audio/507115660e6a9704/


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 08:11 AM~12024206
> *danny....these coming out in dec.  i know you want a pair...
> 
> 
> ...


They don't make em in size doublewide for his xxxl as.....


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 31 2008, 07:16 AM~12023336
> *Bucket will be done today weather permitting.  Can you say the same? :biggrin:
> *



?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 31 2008, 08:36 AM~12023593
> *:0
> *


Your mom have that same look on her face everytime I see her.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2008, 10:26 AM~12024312
> *Lol!
> *



It's not gonna work out between us. Sorry :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 10:11 AM~12024206
> *danny....these coming out in dec.  i know you want a pair...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: not into the shiny leather, like they use on stripper boots and cat woman oufits.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2008, 12:09 PM~12025168
> *:uh:    not into the shiny leather, like they use on stripper boots and cat woman oufits.
> *


THAT'S THAT PAD AND LEATHER..... WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT DAT........ :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 31 2008, 11:06 AM~12025148
> *It's not gonna work out between us.  Sorry :uh:
> *


can we still be friends?? :tears:


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2008, 02:00 PM~12026083
> *can we still be friends??  :tears:
> :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


slow down there maryann you either give that man some nalgas or you don't.. no friendship bullshit.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2008, 01:24 PM~12026316
> *slow down there maryann      you either give that man some nalgas or you don't..  no friendship bullshit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:no:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2008, 02:00 PM~12026083
> *can we still be friends??  :tears:
> :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *



I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/pages/Ne...TY&pageId=3.2.1

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/myfox/MyFox/pa...=1&locale=EN-US


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 31 2008, 01:40 PM~12026457
> *I don't think that's a good idea.
> *


yea you right....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 07:38 AM~12023972
> *dont think ya wifey would approve of that dave...... :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 07:42 AM~12024010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: nah..dave did that shit to me a few hundred pages back on here... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 08:11 AM~12024206
> *danny....these coming out in dec.  i know you want a pair...
> 
> 
> ...


how much they going for$$?


----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

CHECK OUT MY MUZIC NEW TRACK OUT CALLED 4 THE STREETZ CHECK IT OUT BELOW SOME REAL GANGSTA SHIT

<a href=\'http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav</a>

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff279/GStylemuz/perceptual.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff279/GStylemuz/NEW-NEW-NEW-NEW-FLYE-FLASHE.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Real D-Eazy_@Oct 31 2008, 01:59 PM~12027277
> *CHECK OUT MY MUZIC NEW TRACK OUT CALLED 4 THE STREETZ CHECK IT OUT BELOW SOME REAL GANGSTA SHIT
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav</a>
> ...


rather jam my 1992 uncle face


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 31 2008, 01:58 PM~12027265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wuts up blocker.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 02:08 PM~12027344
> *wuts up blocker.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 31 2008, 01:59 PM~12027274
> *how much they going for$$?
> *


they come with number 12's in a two pack..so $330..but i go half with someone so $165


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn 165 oo weee man


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Too much baller talk in here, ill check back later.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 31 2008, 08:12 AM~12024212
> *J'S ARE OVERRATED..... :uh:
> *


...i disagree... :uh:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

WUZ UP H-TOWN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2008, 02:12 PM~12027379
> *damn 165 oo weee man
> *


sell me the 11 ogs you got or you done sold them


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 02:23 PM~12027462
> *...i disagree... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Why you taking pics of my closet for fool


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Oct 31 2008, 02:23 PM~12027469
> *WUZ UP H-TOWN
> *


wut it do in da dirty bay


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 02:24 PM~12027471
> *sell me the 11 ogs  you got or you done sold them
> *


i sold em for 200 a couple years ago :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 02:24 PM~12027474
> *wut it do in da dirty bay
> *



Chillin homie, fixing to work on the blazer for a little bit then heading out to the big H to do some haunting around


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 31 2008, 02:14 PM~12027403
> *Too much baller talk in here, ill check back later.
> *


yep..you dont hear all those pennys fallin... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 31 2008, 02:25 PM~12027481
> *i sold em for 200 a couple years ago  :biggrin:
> *


  ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 02:27 PM~12027497
> * ..
> *


N O S j's :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 04:26 PM~12027487
> *yep..you dont hear all those pennys fallin... :biggrin:
> *












how many pairs can i buy with this?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/900786246.html


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

where u at pat?

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj20/ta...ture009-3-1.jpg


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, *Hny Brn Eyz*

:wave: they 're watching us :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 31 2008, 04:30 PM~12028065
> *chevylo97, Hny Brn Eyz
> 
> :wave: they 're watching us :nicoderm:
> *


Haha! I see that. What's up Dave? :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 04:23 PM~12027462
> *...i disagree... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


mayne, that' coulda been a nice low.. or a fleet of buckets.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2008, 05:44 PM~12028166
> *mayne, that' coulda been a nice low..  or a fleet of buckets.
> *


x2 :uh: women and their shoe fetishes!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Oct 31 2008, 05:55 PM~12028243
> *x2 :uh: women and their shoe fetishes!
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 31 2008, 04:31 PM~12028489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nobody did that when yall was posting yall flyer all up and through here...stop hatin homer :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 06:32 PM~12028495
> *nobody did that when yall was posting yall flyer all up and through here...stop hatin homer  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 06:32 PM~12028495
> *nobody did that when yall was posting yall flyer all up and through here...stop hatin homer  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


but that was bbq not spam. they got a pass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2008, 05:19 PM~12028824
> *but that was bbq not spam.  they got a pass
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

"Reason To Hate"...Single Pump Hopper...Debuting @ H.L.C Picnic 09
Fuck It ..Build It To Break It...
:uh: :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2008, 08:37 PM~12029979
> *"Reason To Hate"...Single Pump Hopper...Debuting @ H.L.C Picnic 09
> Fuck It ..Build It To Break It...
> :uh:  :0  :0  hno:  hno:
> *


fuck it...it's all junk


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 08:37 PM~12029991
> *fuck it...it's all junk
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2008, 08:39 PM~12030012
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 08:41 PM~12030023
> *:biggrin:
> *


***** said...."goona bend these"....mayne....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 08:41 PM~12030023
> *:biggrin:
> *


i be breaking junk next year too :0 THE MANIACOS WAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 31 2008, 08:43 PM~12030037
> ****** said...."goona bend these"....mayne....
> *


yep fuck em..only way to bend them is with inches.. :0 



> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2008, 08:43 PM~12030044
> *i be breaking junk next year too  :0  THE MANIACOS WAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 put me on the list :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 08:44 PM~12030051
> *yep fuck em..only way to bend them is with inches.. :0
> :0 put me on the list  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: if everything goes right by the summer :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2008, 08:46 PM~12030070
> *:cheesy: if everything goes right by the summer  :biggrin:
> *


well ill wait for u... :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygTuwt0blhQ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 08:47 PM~12030075
> *well ill wait for u... :0
> *


yep but dont hold you breath cause i just lost my job  so i need to go build 350s on hoppers


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2008, 08:51 PM~12030110
> *yep but dont hold you breath cause i just lost my job   so i need to go build 350s on hoppers
> *


damn somebody tryna prove a point..fuck that v6 shit huh??? :0 well we can go job hunting together..lol...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 08:52 PM~12030117
> *damn somebody tryna prove a point..fuck that v6 shit huh???  :0  well we can go job hunting together..lol...
> *


weigth balance :biggrin: i know whose car to start on


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2008, 08:54 PM~12030123
> *weigth balance :biggrin: i know whose car to start on
> *


i dont think lincolns have 350 in them..maybe a 4.6 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 08:55 PM~12030133
> *i dont think lincolns have 350 in them..maybe a 4.6  :biggrin:
> *


might have sum other than a lincoln :0 :0 maybe a g body :dunno: or maybe a lincoln and a g body :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2008, 08:57 PM~12030150
> *might have sum other than a lincoln  :0  :0 maybe a g body  :dunno: or maybe a lincoln and a g body  :yes:
> *


or a caddy or a impala :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 31 2008, 08:58 PM~12030155
> *or a caddy or a impala  :0
> *


will see :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2008, 08:59 PM~12030161
> *will see  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 31 2008, 10:49 PM~12030086
> * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygTuwt0blhQ
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

damn been baller talk all day on here...maybe ill check back tomorrow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll making houston look bad. :ugh:


heard that somewhere.. ain't saying names though..


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2008, 10:11 AM~12024206
> *danny....these coming out in dec.   i know you want a pair...
> 
> 
> ...


fuck those i got those with the nike in the inside with the nike box. og baby


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 1 2008, 12:15 AM~12031388
> *fuck those i got those with the nike in the inside with the nike box. og baby
> *


So...***** u aint tight......need to sell em and invest in another 2door bucket..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 1 2008, 06:15 AM~12031874
> *So...***** u aint tight......need to sell em and invest in another 2door bucket..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i like that... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2008, 03:44 PM~12028166
> *mayne, that' coulda been a nice low..  or a fleet of buckets.
> *


SORRY I DIDNT INVEST LIKE YOU AND ALL YOUR SHOWROOM LOLO'S... :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 1 2008, 08:15 AM~12031874
> *So...***** u aint tight......need to sell em and invest in another 2door bucket..
> *



What do you mean another?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 1 2008, 06:15 AM~12031874
> *So...***** u aint tight......need to sell em and invest in another 2door bucket..
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 1 2008, 07:34 AM~12032017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i like that... :biggrin:
> *


Knowmsayin...***** trying to hi cap n shit cuz he gottem some og j's.......... :biggrin: 





















































Yea I'm hatin....cuz if I had em I'd be hi cappin also....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 1 2008, 09:32 AM~12032418
> *:0
> *


Ol instigatin ass *****.......and u need to change that inglewood shit....u aint from no hood ***** u stay in da dam booneys!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 1 2008, 11:58 AM~12032531
> *Ol instigatin ass *****.......and u need to change that inglewood shit....u aint from no hood ***** u stay in da dam booneys!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 1 2008, 09:38 AM~12032029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he got a bucket gbody too. that he aint gonna do shit with.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Yall fukers still on here talkin shit


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

anybody going to westheimer tonight


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 1 2008, 01:33 PM~12033773
> *anybody going to westheimer tonight
> *


Tooooo easy........ :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 1 2008, 09:58 AM~12032531
> *Ol instigatin ass *****.......and u need to change that inglewood shit....u aint from no hood ***** u stay in da dam booneys!!!!!!!
> *


and u aint black so stop talkin like it... paisa!!! :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 1 2008, 04:09 PM~12033975
> *Tooooo easy........ :uh:
> *


yeah i know :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

westhimer tonight...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down.. someone call me and let me know.. phone is broke.. so i can see my screen..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2008, 02:54 PM~12034214
> *westhimer tonight...
> *


im there after work


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2008, 04:54 PM~12034214
> *westhimer tonight...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 1 2008, 02:13 PM~12033992
> *and u aint black so stop talkin like it... paisa!!!  :0
> *


I'm not talkin black..........................I'm typing :biggrin:....plus I'm no paisa........I gota ss number and don't listen to reGAYton....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Who's going to Show Palace 2nite? you kno you want to...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 1 2008, 05:34 PM~12035016
> *Who's going to Show Palace 2nite? you kno you want to...
> *



Depends......can u can into da vip wit me????????? :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 1 2008, 07:45 PM~12035692
> *
> *


Post da pics........come on I now its done...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 1 2008, 04:13 PM~12034604
> *I'm not talkin black..........................I'm typing  :biggrin:....plus I'm no paisa........I gota ss number and don't listen to reGAYton....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 31 2008, 10:57 PM~12030150
> *might have sum other than a lincoln  :0  :0 maybe a g body  :dunno: or maybe a lincoln and a g body  :yes:
> *


 :uh: LINCOLN AND G-BODY!!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2008, 09:04 PM~12036184
> *:uh:
> :uh: LINCOLN AND G-BODY!!
> *



Were the hell you been at fool !


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2008, 09:04 PM~12036184
> *:uh:
> :uh: LINCOLN AND G-BODY!!
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 1 2008, 11:05 PM~12036194
> *Were the hell you been at fool !
> *


WORKING ON MY BUCKETS TRYING TO GET READY FOR MAGNIFICOS. Y TU?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2008, 09:16 PM~12036290
> *WORKING ON MY BUCKETS TRYING TO GET READY FOR MAGNIFICOS. Y TU?
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2008, 09:16 PM~12036290
> *WORKING ON MY BUCKETS TRYING TO GET READY FOR MAGNIFICOS. Y TU?
> *


k onda


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2008, 11:17 PM~12036299
> *k  onda
> *


NADA HOMIE LA PURA CHINGA WUEY, Y TU QUE HACES? U DIDNT GO TO WESTHEIMER? ES UNA PUTISA TRABAJAR EN UN RADICAL!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

no chipping!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12019406
> *anyone got the hook up on group 31s...need about 20-25 batteries.
> *


ACID OR GELS?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 1 2008, 11:21 PM~12036322
> *no chipping!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 BITCH BETTER NOT BE CHIPPING, I PUT ALOT OF MONEY IN ALREADY!! TO MUCH....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Oct 30 2008, 07:45 PM~12019238
> *SUP LONESTAR?..READY 4 MAGNIFICOS?...
> *


QUE ROLLO ROBERT. WHAT U BEEN UP BRO?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2008, 09:20 PM~12036314
> *NADA HOMIE LA PURA CHINGA WUEY, Y TU QUE HACES? U DIDNT GO TO WESTHEIMER? ES UNA PUTISA TRABAJAR EN UN RADICAL!
> *


 :cheesy: yose pero es worth it k no


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2008, 11:25 PM~12036352
> *:cheesy: yose  pero  es  worth it  k  no
> *


 AT DA LONG RUN, SI HOMIE PORQUE ITS FUN BREAKING SHIT AND HOPPING!! NOT ANYBODY IS DOWN FOR THIS SHIT, Y ES LO QUE TODOS VAN A VER EL DESMADRE


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2008, 09:16 PM~12036290
> *WORKING ON MY BUCKETS TRYING TO GET READY FOR MAGNIFICOS. Y TU?
> *


PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2008, 09:23 PM~12036330
> *BITCH BETTER NOT BE CHIPPING, I PUT ALOT OF MONEY IN ALREADY!! TO MUCH....
> *


 :0


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

only if they would allow picture taking.. cause' you got wild on stage.. ;]

... i already know Danny is going to say.. if there isn't a picture.. it didn't happen.. haha



> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 1 2008, 06:34 PM~12035016
> *Who's going to Show Palace 2nite? you kno you want to...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Nov 2 2008, 02:55 AM~12037448
> *only if they would allow picture taking.. cause' you got wild on stage.. ;]
> 
> ... i already know Danny is going to say.. if there isn't a picture.. it didn't happen.. haha
> *


 :uh: wtf is it about ya'll using my government name. its devious.. use my gov't name again and we gonna have issues.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Nov 2 2008, 01:55 AM~12037448
> *only if they would allow picture taking.. cause' you got wild on stage.. ;]
> 
> ... i already know Danny is going to say.. if there isn't a picture.. it didn't happen.. haha
> *


the best part was when the stripper sat on Dani's face. i know she got a good whiff of it. i would of. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2008, 10:23 AM~12038114
> *the best part was when the stripper sat on Dani's face. i know she got a good whiff of it. i would of.  :biggrin:
> *


awwww naaaawwwwwww :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 08:28 AM~12038145
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2008, 08:02 AM~12038055
> *:uh:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2008, 08:23 AM~12038114
> *the best part was when the stripper sat on Dani's face. i know she got a good whiff of it. i would of.  :biggrin:
> *


dani a **************.... :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 2 2008, 08:35 AM~12038174
> *dani a **************.... :ugh:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 1 2008, 10:21 PM~12035886
> *Post da pics........come on I now its done...
> *


l

Not quite done. Got a few more steps to go. :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 08:36 AM~12038178
> *:thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


indeed...


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 09:36 AM~12038178
> *:thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


what's wrong with eating pussy?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 2 2008, 09:38 AM~12038191
> *indeed...
> *


there was a guy up there that looked like you. all the time i saw him i wanted to yell out "goofy"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 09:35 AM~12038173
> *:twak:
> *


:angel: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2008, 08:45 AM~12038235
> *there was a guy up there that looked like you. all the time i saw him i wanted to yell out "goofy"
> *


so..he lookin like a spanish god huh..lol :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 2 2008, 09:57 AM~12038310
> *so..he lookin like a spanish god huh..lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2008, 08:43 AM~12038226
> *what's wrong with eating pussy?
> *


shit theres nothing wrong with it. but for a stripper no...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 10:02 AM~12038345
> *shit theres nothing wrong with it.  but for a stripper no...
> *


stippers are people too. :biggrin: 

know what you mean though. i would of still smelled the fuck out of it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 2 2008, 08:48 AM~12038258
> *:angel:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2008, 09:02 AM~12038343
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 10:13 AM~12038402
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez will be holding a raffle to be drawn on the trophy stage at the Los Magnificos show Novermeber 23. Tickets are $5 each.
First prize is a Brand New Compaq Pressario Laptop
Second Prize $150 gift certificate good for one free pinstriping Job By Sic713 Kustoms
Third Prize a $50 gift certificate to Peppers Beef and Seafood

Tickets are avalible from any Houston Stylez Member. We will be selling tickets at the Desert Dream Picnic next sunday and at the Magnificos Show. 

The Homer Pimpson Special for the first 8 people to Buy 5 tickets from ME you get a free BIG Fish DVD. So for $25 you get five chances to win plus a free Big Fish DVD a $15 value. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 2 2008, 09:57 AM~12038628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i already own all 30 volumes..but i will still support yall bishes...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 10:28 AM~12038145
> *:barf:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Four Volumes to chose from 1,2,3, or 6.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 2 2008, 10:42 AM~12038849
> *Four Volumes to chose from 1,2,3, or 6.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 2 2008, 12:43 PM~12038854
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Just added volume 4.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

texans already down 7-0 looks like they in for a long day.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2008, 11:06 AM~12038998
> *texans already down 7-0    looks like they in for a long day.
> *


who give a fuck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 01:09 PM~12039013
> *who give a fuck
> *


dezzzzzzzzzzzzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch u stupid


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

haha that shit was hilarious 



> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2008, 09:23 AM~12038114
> *the best part was when the stripper sat on Dani's face. i know she got a good whiff of it. i would of.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2008, 01:12 PM~12039029
> *bitch u stupid
> *


hattin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2008, 11:46 AM~12039160
> *hattin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus thought Id drop by and say whats up to the H-TOWN RYDERS and post up my Blazer for sale in case yall know anybody that might be lookin for a 
*FACTORY 2WHEEL DRIVE K5.* It is a fulltop convertible in case you dodnt know that already. ITs super clean- hit me up for details.. 16K
I might do a PARTIAL trade for some kind of convertible....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 2 2008, 02:52 PM~12039461
> *
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 2 2008, 03:54 PM~12039819
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 2 2008, 01:54 PM~12039819
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 1 2008, 09:04 PM~12036184
> *:uh:
> :uh: LINCOLN AND G-BODY!!
> *


 :biggrin: q onda wey donde esan los arms fool :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 2 2008, 04:10 PM~12040476
> *
> *


Fuck It ..Build It To Break It...



Then sell it.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 2 2008, 04:47 PM~12040672
> *Fuck It ..Build It To Break It...
> Then sell it.... :biggrin:
> *


exactly...already got a buyer :0


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 8-0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Nov 2 2008, 07:11 PM~12041831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 2 2008, 08:16 PM~12041878
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: dont hate


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Nov 2 2008, 07:41 PM~12042084
> *:uh:  :uh: dont hate
> *


never hate..may talk shit..but always in fun.. so fuck u and ur team :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2008, 08:45 AM~12038235
> *there was a guy up there that looked like you. all the time i saw him i wanted to yell out "goofy"
> *


 :scrutinize: 


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 2 2008, 08:57 AM~12038310
> *so..he lookin like a spanish god huh..lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 2 2008, 04:44 PM~12040075
> *:biggrin: q onda wey donde esan los arms fool :uh:
> *


tshit bro ando en chinga y todavia no acavo en hopper!! i dont think im gonna have them till after magnificos.,.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Nov 2 2008, 07:11 PM~12041831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a good game!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 2 2008, 09:14 PM~12043003
> *tshit bro ando en chinga y todavia no acavo en hopper!! i dont think im gonna have them till after magnificos.,.
> *


ni modo wey fuck it after magnificos it is doggy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 2 2008, 10:27 PM~12043733
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 3 2008, 12:27 AM~12043733
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


PUT IT ON CRAIGSLIST


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 2 2008, 10:38 PM~12043823
> *PUT IT ON CRAIGSLIST
> *


  thanks i will


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 2 2008, 11:12 PM~12042978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


display it for sale at magnificos. some loser will dig the gator skins, buy it and put some swangaz on it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2008, 11:43 PM~12044218
> *display it for sale at magnificos.    some loser will dig the gator skins, buy it and put some swangaz on it.
> *


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 01:43 AM~12044218
> *
> display it for sale at magnificos.    some loser will dig the gator skins, buy it and put some swangaz on it.
> *


X2 thats what im hoping with mine


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2008, 06:39 AM~12044936
> *X2 thats what im hoping with mine
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 3 2008, 08:53 AM~12044984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin nice.......wish i had sum sneak previews of mine


----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

has anyone here bought sheetmetal for impalas from last minute customs?

what do you think about their prices?
are they cheaper than impalabobs.com?

do they have the items on stock or do they need to order the parts?

thanks, roland


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 3 2008, 12:27 AM~12043733
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolando_@Nov 3 2008, 09:34 AM~12045216
> *has anyone here bought sheetmetal for impalas from last minute customs?
> 
> what do you think about their prices?
> ...


great people and prices........they have alot of parts in stock....halla at TIM or BRUCE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolando_@Nov 3 2008, 09:34 AM~12045216
> *has anyone here bought sheetmetal for impalas from last minute customs?
> 
> what do you think about their prices?
> ...


Good people with good prices. Thats where I order/get all my parts from. 

They pretty much have a good percentage in stock including sheet metal, but in some situations they do have to order but parts received at reasonable time.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Only a couple more weeks to Los Magnificos Carshow. Who is ready?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 3 2008, 12:25 PM~12046404
> *Only a couple more weeks to Los Magnificos Carshow. Who is ready?
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 12:31 PM~12046456
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 3 2008, 12:35 PM~12046485
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Nov 3 2008, 10:25 AM~12046404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 12:46 PM~12046572
> *deeeezzzz wayboes!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU COMMIN DOWN TO THE H CALI?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

update for those who care.....  


smoked the tail lights..









lil more pic of the silver leafing










got the kit sprayed to..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Nov 3 2008, 10:47 AM~12046579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good goof


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2008, 12:48 PM~12046586
> *update for those who care.....
> smoked the tail lights..
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I THOUGHT YOU WERE FROM CALIFAS? :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 3 2008, 10:51 AM~12046622
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE FROM CALIFAS? :scrutinize:
> *


i am... but go back and forth from here to there...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 10:49 AM~12046602
> *already here mija  :0
> looking good goof
> *


  thanks homie...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 AM~12046614
> *NICE
> *


thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good goofy.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 3 2008, 12:25 PM~12046404
> *Only a couple more weeks to Los Magnificos Carshow. Who is ready?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2008, 10:55 AM~12046667
> *looks good goofy.
> *


thanks homie......im ready to put on the rims.....and then first of the yr start saving my pennys for switches...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2008, 12:57 PM~12046690
> *thanks homie......im ready to put on the rims.....and then first of the yr start saving my pennys for switches...
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 12:36 PM~12046492
> *X2
> *


X72.......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2008, 10:57 AM~12046690
> *thanks homie......im ready to put on the rims.....and then first of the yr start saving my pennys for switches...
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2008, 12:55 PM~12046667
> *looks good goofy.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 3 2008, 11:15 AM~12046828
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 11:15 AM~12046827
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2008, 11:16 AM~12046838
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 3 2008, 01:14 PM~12046822
> *X72.......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 11:30 AM~12046976
> *:0
> *


sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Nov 3 2008, 11:54 AM~12047185
> *sup
> *


whats up?? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 01:28 PM~12046953
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 02:08 PM~12047311
> *whats up??  :biggrin:
> *


CHESSING LIKE THAT IS A........... :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Nov 3 2008, 01:54 PM~12047185
> *sup
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 3 2008, 02:20 PM~12047435
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 12:08 PM~12047311
> *whats up??  :biggrin:
> *



chilaxin at work


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 02:36 PM~12047565
> *:angry:
> *


DON'T FEEL BAD THERE CHILLIN IN THE STORAGE.........  I GOT THAT TIRE PUT ON. HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS........... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Nov 3 2008, 12:21 PM~12047440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 3 2008, 02:57 PM~12047747
> *DON'T FEEL BAD THERE CHILLIN IN THE STORAGE.........   I GOT THAT TIRE PUT ON. HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS........... :biggrin:
> *


As much urethane we put on that wheel it better not leak...lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 01:00 PM~12047778
> *As much urethane we put on that wheel it better not leak...lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 03:10 PM~12047869
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 12:34 PM~12047549
> *:uh:
> *



what up how ya been


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Nov 3 2008, 03:48 PM~12048235
> *what up how ya been
> *


been good, as always. thanks for askin. :uh:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 01:58 PM~12048321
> *been good, as always.    thanks for askin.    :uh:
> *


your welcome


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2008, 07:33 AM~12045213
> *lookin nice.......wish i had sum sneak previews of mine
> *


scored that at the junkyard this weekend . its going in the show


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 3 2008, 02:06 PM~12048387
> *scored that at the junkyard this weekend . its going in the show
> *


 :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2008, 10:57 AM~12046690
> *thanks homie......im ready to put on the rims.....and then first of the yr start saving my pennys for switches...
> *



Quit buying J's and you will get them asap


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 3 2008, 04:29 PM~12048602
> *Quit buying J's and you will get them asap
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Nov 3 2008, 04:01 PM~12048345
> *your welcome
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Nov 3 2008, 01:48 PM~12048235
> *what up how ya been
> *


Wuz Up STRANGER


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 3 2008, 04:43 PM~12048775
> *:cheesy:
> *


ay buey!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 03:00 PM~12047775
> *whatever neegah :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 03:00 PM~12047778
> *As much urethane we put on that wheel it better not leak...lol
> *


HOPE NOT THEY ARE GOING TO GET SOME HIGHWAY MILES......... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 3 2008, 04:49 PM~12048840
> *HOPE NOT THEY ARE GOING TO GET SOME HIGHWAY MILES......... :biggrin:
> *


If other 3 give you problems aint no thang but removing tires and repairing them


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 04:51 PM~12048879
> *If other 3 give you problems aint no thang but removing tires and repairing them
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 04:51 PM~12048879
> *If other 3 give you problems aint no thang but removing tires and repairing them
> *


he coulda/shoulda just bought NEW rims and not have to worry about all that.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 05:00 PM~12048967
> *he coulda/shoulda  just bought NEW rims and not have to worry about all that.
> *


NOT WORRIED ABOUT IS GOT MONEY TO GET THEM FIXED IF PROBLEM HAPPENS......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Nov 3 2008, 02:48 PM~12048834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixaflatowned :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 05:00 PM~12048967
> *he coulda/shoulda  just bought NEW rims and not have to worry about all that.
> *


i wanted to keep em to be diffrent but money got thight in buying another drop so had let em go... aint no thang to repair leaks... you a OG figured you knew that much


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 03:18 PM~12049177
> *i wanted to keep em to be diffrent but money got thight in buying another drop so had let em go... aint no thang to repair leaks... you a OG figured you knew that much
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 05:20 PM~12049198
> *:0
> *


G BODY :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 03:23 PM~12049231
> *G BODY :biggrin:
> *


a drop gbody?? yea right u know u got a 57 drop fuckin baller :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 05:24 PM~12049238
> *a drop gbody?? yea right u know u got a 57 drop fuckin baller  :0
> *


might be sold soon...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 03:26 PM~12049262
> *might be sold soon...
> *


big monies


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 05:26 PM~12049266
> *big monies
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 03:27 PM~12049276
> *:dunno:
> *


i know u aint acting funny with the spanglish??/ :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 05:27 PM~12049282
> *i know u aint acting funny with the spanglish??/  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 03:18 PM~12049177
> *i wanted to keep em to be so had let em go... aint no thang to repair leaks... you a OG figured you knew that much
> *


no speaky tha englas ass ***** :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 05:29 PM~12049300
> *no speaky tha englas ass *****  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Nov 3 2008, 05:07 PM~12049040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never had a leaky rim. wouldn't know.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 05:31 PM~12049324
> *:0  bawlin!!
> 
> 
> ...


only rusty huh?


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2008, 04:44 PM~12048786
> *ay buey!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 03:31 PM~12049321
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 05:33 PM~12049343
> *only rusty huh?
> *


yup and i'm king of curb check'n rims! like a real OG


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 05:31 PM~12049324
> *:0  bawlin!!
> 
> 
> ...


I BELIEVE YOU USE THAT WHEN YOU SLIDE THROUGH THE DOOR....... :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 03:57 PM~12049625
> *:0
> *


 hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 05:08 PM~12049058
> *
> fixaflatowned  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 05:26 PM~12049262
> *might be sold soon...
> *


THE 63 HARD TOP........ :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 3 2008, 06:15 PM~12049821
> *THE 63 HARD TOP........ :uh:
> *


that one will be put on ebay soon


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 3 2008, 02:29 PM~12048602
> *Quit buying J's and you will get them asap
> *


lol.... :biggrin: ...i wish i could..thats a monthly bill...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Nov 3 2008, 06:13 PM~12049800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you didn't spend so much $ on j's.. bawla like yourself, you could probably make that lac low of the year, have it with full undies on a spinning display in vegas in 09. but no, keep spending $ on shoes, like the females do.. but i aint hating. :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 05:29 PM~12049954
> *i mean if you want to floss those USED rims.  and those chips,  like your doing BIG THINGS..    thats your business,  just don't get all butt hurt when someone says something about it.  maintain your composure bitch.
> if you didn't spend so much $ on j's..  bawla like yourself, you could probably make that lac low of the year, have it with full undies on a spinning display in vegas in 09.   but no, keep spending $ on shoes, like the females do..      but i aint hating.    :biggrin:
> *





I THINK YOU JUST DID


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Nov 3 2008, 04:14 PM~12049807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 3 2008, 06:38 PM~12050027
> *[/size]
> I THINK YOU JUST DID
> *


goofy my spaniard *****.. he ain't trippin on that. he know he got a shoe fetish.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 05:11 PM~12050310
> *goofy my spaniard *****..  he ain't trippin on that. he know he got a shoe fetish.
> *


u sorry bastard... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2008, 11:09 AM~12038383
> *stippers are people too.  :biggrin:
> 
> know what you mean though. i would of still smelled the fuck out of it.
> *


fkin Juan........ :cheesy: All I gotta say is mayonnaise and ketchup :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 3 2008, 07:41 PM~12050598
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolando_@Nov 3 2008, 07:34 AM~12045216
> *has anyone here bought sheetmetal for impalas from last minute customs?
> 
> what do you think about their prices?
> ...


 great prices, Bruce, Tim and Mark are good people and give great customer service!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2008, 08:44 PM~12051223
> *great prices, Bruce, Tim and Mark are good people and give great customer service!!!
> *


they stock mini truck parts too? damn :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 3 2008, 02:43 PM~12048775
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

krazytoys is the burban single or double? and how many inches is it hitting?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2008, 10:48 AM~12046586
> *update for those who care.....
> smoked the tail lights..
> 
> ...


 i dont care :biggrin: but it's looking good


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 07:05 PM~12051454
> *they stock mini truck parts too?  damn    :0
> *


 and real impala parts 58-66 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2008, 09:20 PM~12051596
> *and real impala parts 58-66 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 so they got og parts or repro?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2008, 05:38 PM~12050553
> *fkin Juan........  :cheesy: All I gotta say is mayonnaise and ketchup :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 3 2008, 07:21 PM~12051609
> *:0  so they got og parts or repro?
> *


 both but not for snitches :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2008, 09:25 PM~12051645
> *both but not for snitches :biggrin:
> *


cool ill just send someone else to buy stuff


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> :uh: how'd your texans do yesterday? saw part where shaub pulled or broke something again. what a pussy.
> quote]
> 
> thsy did not do well mr armchair lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

movie about the chupacabra. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> > :uh: how'd your texans do yesterday? saw part where shaub pulled or broke something again. what a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2008, 09:25 PM~12051645
> *both but not for snitches :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 07:29 PM~12051696
> *you suck at the internet!
> *


 oh well watching MNF :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2008, 05:38 PM~12050553
> *fkin Juan........  :cheesy: All I gotta say is mayonnaise and ketchup :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: fkin brian


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2008, 09:31 PM~12051715
> *oh well watching MNF :biggrin:
> *


was gonna text you during game, to ask if you were crying. but think i deleted your # by mistake.. or maybe on purpose. :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 3 2008, 09:26 PM~12051668
> *cool ill just send someone else to buy stuff
> *


gonna send your moms to go trade nalgas for parts huh? mayne.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 07:39 PM~12051789
> *gonna send your moms to go trade nalgas for parts huh?    mayne.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2008, 10:48 AM~12046586
> *update for those who care.....
> smoked the tail lights..
> 
> ...


So.......***** u aint tight!













































































j/k lookin good goof boy puttin in work on da lac hu!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 09:40 PM~12051799
> *:0
> *


prolly same way he got hook up on the optimas. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2008, 09:33 PM~12051734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  fkin brian
> *


you dont know that story....... do you? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2008, 07:31 PM~12051715
> *oh well watching MNF :biggrin:
> *


X2.....bad ass game!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 07:56 PM~12051952
> *prolly same way he got hook up on the optimas.  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 3 2008, 07:38 PM~12051780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2008, 08:02 PM~12052007
> *you dont know that story....... do you? :biggrin:
> *


no i was think something else


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 07:40 PM~12051799
> *:0
> *


U go pick up that bucket?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 3 2008, 10:42 PM~12052586
> *no i was think something else
> *


probably close to the mayonnaise and ketchup story :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 3 2008, 09:05 PM~12052907
> *U go pick up that bucket?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2008, 09:14 PM~12053016
> *:yessad:
> *


Hope u got a mop to go wit da bucket!!!!!!!!!.................for all them oil stains!! Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 05:18 PM~12049177
> *i wanted to keep em to be diffrent but money got thight in buying another drop so had let em go... aint no thang to repair leaks... you a OG figured you knew that much
> *


sell me one of those drops!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 05:26 PM~12049262
> *might be sold soon...
> *


how much?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2008, 12:57 PM~12046690
> *thanks homie......im ready to put on the rims.....and then first of the yr start saving my pennys for switches...
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 3 2008, 12:06 AM~12043566
> *ni modo wey fuck it after magnificos it is doggy
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 3 2008, 12:27 AM~12043733
> *for sale
> 
> 
> ...


i know what u have in mind!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 3 2008, 09:19 PM~12053065
> *Hope u got a mop to go wit da bucket!!!!!!!!!.................for all them oil stains!! Lol
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 3 2008, 11:10 PM~12052965
> *probably close to the mayonnaise and ketchup story :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 4 2008, 12:29 AM~12053888
> *how much?
> *


Offer is at 35,200...will see what happens in next few days, see if the buyer comes thru.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 10:59 PM~12054245
> *Offer is at 35,200...will see what happens in next few days, see if the buyer comes thru.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 4 2008, 12:28 AM~12053880
> *sell me one of those drops!!!!
> *


Let me know when you ready! got the 63 hard top just sitting waiting to be cruised...  

The vert still has few misc. trim pieces that need to be put back on and needs a new trans. pan


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 01:00 AM~12054261
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thinking of jus letting all 3 go and get a fleetwood or lincoln to cruise around for now.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 11:05 PM~12054303
> *Thinking of jus letting all 3 go and get a fleetwood or lincoln to cruise around for now.
> *


u would be sitting on 75k easy :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 01:06 AM~12054314
> *u would be sitting on 75k easy  :0
> *



With way things are looking as far as a market for classics we will see how the 63's do for sale. Not alot of money being put out there like before.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 11:08 PM~12054329
> *With way things are looking as far as a market for classics we will see how the 63's do for sale. Not alot of money being put out there like before.
> *


so u say :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 01:13 AM~12054357
> *so u say  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah man not the same...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 11:15 PM~12054369
> *Yeah man not the same...
> *


so humble


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 3 2008, 06:17 PM~12049847
> *that one will be put on ebay soon
> *


THOUGHT THAT WOULD BE GONE BY NOW BEING IT'S A OG CAR NEVER CUT. THAT WOULD MUST PEOPLE ARE LOOKING FOR...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 3 2008, 06:29 PM~12049954
> *i mean if you want to floss those USED rims.  and those chips,  like your doing BIG THINGS..    thats your business,  just don't get all butt hurt when someone says something about it.  maintain your composure bitch.
> *


I DON'T GET BUTT HURT OVER NOTHING. IF A MAN OR WOMAN HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT WHAT I'M ROLLING ON IT DON'T MATTER TO ME BECUZ I BROUGHT BEING IT'S SOMETHING THAT I WANTED. IF I WANT SOMETHING DIFFERENT I CAN BUY THAT TO.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 01:16 AM~12054377
> *so humble
> *


THAT STEERING WHEEL CAME IN YESTERDAY.........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 3 2008, 10:35 PM~12053955
> *i know what u have in mind!!! :biggrin:
> *


q rollo tony yea i sold it last night but im still short in cash but almost there :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 4 2008, 09:12 AM~12055346
> *q rollo tony yea i sold it last night but im still short in cash but almost there :biggrin:
> *


MAKING MOVES............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 12:59 AM~12054245
> *Offer is at 35,200...will see what happens in next few days, see if the buyer comes thru.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Seen gas for $1.91 today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2008, 09:56 AM~12055630
> *Seen gas for $1.91 today.
> *


nga, where you been? $1.85 in La Porte. :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2008, 10:02 AM~12055668
> *nga, where you been?  $1.85 in La Porte.  :twak:
> *


FOUND IT FOR $1.85....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Nov 4 2008, 08:46 AM~12055241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

La Porte? Never go down that way. :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2008, 09:36 AM~12056427
> *La Porte? Never go down that way. :no:
> *


1.79 in mo city


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 4 2008, 06:55 AM~12055271
> *THAT STEERING WHEEL CAME IN YESTERDAY.........
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2008, 10:44 AM~12056480
> *1.79 in mo city
> *


Haven't been down that way in awhile.. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2008, 10:41 AM~12056945
> *Haven't been down that way in awhile..  :ugh:  Lol!
> *


i was up your way last nite on the clock


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2008, 11:58 AM~12057088
> *i was up your way last nite on the clock
> *


Night shift. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 11:36 AM~12056425
> *Ive been slackin on putting it up for sale on other sites lol... Not saying theres no money on L.I.L. but its just that it has no wheels, chrome undies, or switches so its not what a good percentage is looking for. Been even debating on keeping it as ive been seeing some on some billet wheels look good.
> :0  :0  :0
> *


SELL IT AND GET THE 57 ON THE ROAD.... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 11:50 AM~12056533
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 3 2008, 02:37 PM~12048692
> *Wuz Up STRANGER
> *


sup how are you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 4 2008, 11:44 AM~12056480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 12:08 PM~12057172
> *:uh:
> *


i think the same bout fools takin polls via txt msgs... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2008, 01:15 PM~12057241
> *i think the same bout fools takin polls via txt msgs... :uh:
> *


losers


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 11:08 AM~12057172
> *almost back down to clinton days prices.
> :uh:
> *


hey jack fuck you and clinton


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 12:18 PM~12057257
> *losers
> *


Agreed!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2008, 01:34 PM~12057416
> *Agreed!
> *


imma go clean my shoes.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 09:36 AM~12056425
> *Ive been slackin on putting it up for sale on other sites lol... Not saying theres no money on L.I.L. but its just that it has no wheels, chrome undies, or switches so its not what a good percentage is looking for. Been even debating on keeping it as ive been seeing some on some billet wheels look good.
> :0  :0  :0
> Damn!!! with tha quickness!!! Did you ever call that number for a quote?
> ...


If u wana sell it and its og put some billets on it to get more attention...u know them white folks wit mula like dat shit.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 12:49 PM~12057578
> *If u wana sell it and its og put some billets on it to get more attention...u know them white folks wit mula like dat shit.
> *


or swangas :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 4 2008, 11:05 AM~12057149
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Nov 4 2008, 12:07 PM~12057165
> *sup how are you
> *



Im doing good working on my truck, working, you know the regular things. I see you doing big things over there. I change my myspace name too! You will see it cause it still has a pic of my rim as my default pic.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone got information on the picnic this weekend? Desert Dreams I think.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 01:49 PM~12057578
> *If u wana sell it and its og put some billets on it to get more attention...u know them white folks wit mula like dat shit.
> *


Ive been seeing pictures of old schools on some billets so thinking of doing some 20"s on the hard top... maybe cruise it for while like that...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 12:10 PM~12057767
> *Ive been seeing pictures of old schools on some billets so thinking of doing some 20"s on the hard top... maybe cruise it for while like that...
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2008, 01:54 PM~12057629
> *or swangas  :cheesy:
> *


I'm sorry but im not a baller!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 12:10 PM~12057775
> *I'm sorry but im not a baller!
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 02:10 PM~12057774
> *:0
> *


And air ride :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 12:11 PM~12057786
> *And air ride :0
> *


 :buttkick: u going to far now


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 26 2008, 10:15 PM~11980044
> *22 x 9 in the rear with a 20 x 8.5 front like these but the centers wont be chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2008, 01:54 PM~12057629
> *or swangas  :cheesy:
> *


SWANG YOUR ASS OUT THE DOOR WITH THE SHIT......... :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 02:11 PM~12057786
> *And air ride :0
> *


JUST GET YOU AND AIR PUMP AND SOME GROGERY BAGS TO SAVE ON THE AIR BAG IDEA......... :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 4 2008, 02:21 PM~12057860
> *JUST GET YOU AND AIR PUMP AND SOME GROGERY BAGS TO SAVE ON THE AIR BAG IDEA......... :scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 02:30 PM~12057934
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 4 2008, 02:32 PM~12057954
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2008, 09:44 AM~12056480
> *1.79 in mo city
> *



fo sho


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2008, 11:36 AM~12056427
> *La Porte? Never go down that way. :no:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*THIS TOPIC IS FULL OF SMILEY ABUSERS!*


:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :uh:  :angry:   :0 :cheesy:  :uh: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GM-CUSTOM-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 4 2008, 05:15 PM~12059649
> *THIS TOPIC IS FULL OF SMILEY ABUSERS!
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 03:35 PM~12059877
> *:0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GM-CUSTOM-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Thats a first for me- I wonder if it would pop after it deploys :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 05:35 PM~12059877
> *:0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GM-CUSTOM-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 4 2008, 05:15 PM~12059649
> *THIS TOPIC IS FULL OF SMILEY ABUSERS!
> :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

some people just shouldnt talk about rust, when their own car has rust and a color matched taped in the front fender


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

probably not as much rust thats on your 65 4 door..u and coca pearl are the rust kings of texas... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 06:36 PM~12061024
> *probably not as much rust thats on your 65 4 door..u and coca pearl are the rust kings of texas... :0
> *


probably


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

MAYN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 05:37 PM~12061044
> *MAYN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 4 2008, 10:02 AM~12055668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 4 2008, 05:42 PM~12061084
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Nov 4 2008, 07:34 PM~12061013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

HIT ME UP 4 INFO IF INTERESTED


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 06:48 PM~12061162
> *snitch!  as always.
> :0
> 
> ...


 :0 do you even know who im talking about?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2008, 05:50 PM~12061192
> *:0  do you even know who im talking about?
> *


i dont...but we all know ur snitch ass is gonna tell us... :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 06:55 PM~12061265
> *i dont...but we all know ur snitch ass is gonna tell us... :uh:
> *


wow! cant wait


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2008, 07:50 PM~12061192
> *:0  do you even know who im talking about?
> *


don't matter.. all i need to know is that your a snitch ass little bitch thats working on a rusty ass 4 door.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2008, 07:50 PM~12061192
> *:0  do you even know who im talking about?
> *


DDZZZZZZZZZZZ NNNNNNNUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 4 2008, 06:46 AM~12055241
> *THOUGHT THAT WOULD BE GONE BY NOW BEING IT'S A OG CAR NEVER CUT. THAT WOULD MUST PEOPLE ARE LOOKING FOR...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2008, 08:15 PM~12061490
> *:scrutinize:
> *


what?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 06:16 PM~12061495
> *what?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Nov 4 2008, 05:49 PM~12061171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 b i need one of these :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2008, 08:22 PM~12061569
> *b i need one of these :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2008, 08:21 PM~12061557
> *:scrutinize:
> *


still dont get it? speaking of way i saved the 63 and got a top put back on?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 06:24 PM~12061589
> *still dont get it? speaking of way i saved the 63 and got a top put back on?
> *


yes











work in progress


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

lol so when cars get restored with new fenders, new floors, quarters, etc... you consider it cut???

stick to minis


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 06:36 PM~12061731
> *lol so when cars get restored with new fenders, new floors, quarters, etc... you consider it cut???
> 
> stick to minis
> *



was the top cut on the black 63? just asking

*no need to get upset*


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2008, 08:46 PM~12061874
> *was the top cut on the black 63?
> *


yes it was


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 06:48 PM~12061894
> *yes it was
> *


i'd still buy if i had the $$$$$


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2008, 08:51 PM~12061941
> *i'd still buy if i had the $$$$$
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 4 2008, 08:22 PM~12061569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 

here we go again. choptopgate scandal. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2008, 08:51 PM~12061941
> *i'd still buy if i had the $$$$$
> *


need a loan *****? pm me , we'll talk terms.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 4 2008, 06:54 PM~12061980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mayne you are as stupid as you look :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2008, 08:46 PM~12061874
> *was the top cut on the black 63?  just asking
> 
> no need to get upset
> *


no need to get upset when you comin with a mini homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 08:59 PM~12062059
> *no need to get upset when you comin with a mini homie
> *


damn


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:01 PM~12062084
> *damn
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 4 2008, 06:59 PM~12062059
> *no need to get upset when you comin with a mini homie
> *


money is tied up right on the house 








laying off the buckets for now till the new year. side jobs are slow right now.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2008, 09:05 PM~12062149
> *money is tied up right on the house
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street is.. someones low sitting up at the shop with its shoes off waiting for the cutting to commence.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 07:13 PM~12062272
> *word on street is..  someones low sitting up at the shop with its shoes off waiting for the cutting to commence.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Devious Sixty8, lvlikeg, Hny Brn Eyz, chevylo97, *H-TOWN_ACE*

did you already get rid of your roosters & chickens carlos?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:20 PM~12062360
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Devious Sixty8, lvlikeg, Hny Brn Eyz, chevylo97, H-TOWN_ACE
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: just got done eating them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 4 2008, 09:22 PM~12062382
> *:biggrin: just got done eating them
> *


alright, some ******* at work wanted some food for his boa.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:23 PM~12062395
> *alright, some ******* at work wanted some food for his boa.
> *


i wasnt gonna keep them that long.didnt eat them just let them go on the side of the road.fucking waste of money. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 4 2008, 09:24 PM~12062407
> *i wasnt gonna keep them that long.didnt eat them just let them go on the side of the road.fucking waste of money. :angry:
> *


road kill. R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:25 PM~12062423
> *road kill.  R.I.P.  :angel:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:25 PM~12062423
> *road kill.  R.I.P.  :angel:
> *


im gonna start a topic.maybe have a fundraiser.do you know a good dj :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 4 2008, 09:27 PM~12062458
> *im gonna start a topic.maybe have a fundraiser.do you know a good dj :biggrin:
> *


djmikecholodj


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:29 PM~12062481
> *djmikecholodj
> *


y los cd's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 4 2008, 09:34 PM~12062567
> *y los cd's
> *


i'm still waiting for the t-shirt also. :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:36 PM~12062585
> *i'm still waiting for the t-shirt also.  :angry:
> *


did u send a donation


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 4 2008, 09:38 PM~12062623
> *did u send a donation
> *


fuck his donation


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:39 PM~12062641
> *fuck his donation
> *


im gonna send you a cd and a shirt
























































































































































































































naw nevermind ill probably never send it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 07:13 PM~12062272
> *word on street is..  someones low sitting up at the shop with its shoes off waiting for the cutting to commence.
> *


Ha...yea u right....it took em 1 month to take the wheels off ......now wait one mo month for them to START cuttin.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 10:04 PM~12062992
> *Ha...yea u right....it took em 1 month to take the wheels off ......now wait one mo month  for them to START cuttin.....
> *


still have it done b4 whatever you working on.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 4 2008, 08:04 PM~12062992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 08:09 PM~12063062
> *still have it done b4 whatever you working on.
> *


Ha.....das y my shit right next to urs on THE MODAFUCKIN LIFT GETTIN READY TO GE WORKED ON.........so yo shit remains in time out fatboy!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 08:16 PM~12063159
> *Ha.....das y my shit right next to urs on THE MODAFUCKIN  LIFT GETTIN READY TO GE WORKED ON.........so yo shit remains in time out fatboy!!!!!
> *


parkedonbackfencewithnotiresowned :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 10:16 PM~12063159
> *Ha.....das y my shit right next to urs on THE MODAFUCKIN  LIFT GETTIN READY TO GE WORKED ON.........so yo shit remains in time out fatboy!!!!!
> *


yeah,but i'm doing big thangs. not a weenie setup like what you have planned.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 08:20 PM~12063215
> *yeah,but i'm doing big thangs.    not a weenie setup like what you have planned.
> *


big thangs hu......................2 words.............................supafly pumps.....................nuff said.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 08:25 PM~12063287
> *big thangs hu......................2 words.............................supafly pumps.....................nuff said.
> *


thats pimpin :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 10:04 PM~12062992
> *Ha...yea u right....it took em 1 month to take the wheels off ......now wait one mo month  for them to START cuttin.....
> *



He's part of one year club just don't know it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 4 2008, 08:23 PM~12063253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goof ,..............where can i get me some black n red 16s???????????? fake or not i wanem!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 10:27 PM~12063323
> *thats pimpin  :0
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 10:25 PM~12063287
> *big thangs hu......................2 words.............................supafly pumps.....................nuff said.
> *


Supafly.....damn beat me to it.. I was saving that one for special occasion


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 08:30 PM~12063361
> *He's part of one year club just don't know it
> *


oh no no no...........jake gota key to da shop..........trust me its gon be in n out.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 08:31 PM~12063371
> *goof ,..............where can i get me some black n red 16s???????????? fake or not i wanem!!!!!!!!
> *


never fake talkin..alwayz J walkin...  ebay...or hibbets in almeda or sharpstown


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 08:31 PM~12063379
> *Supafly.....damn beat me to it..  I was saving that one for special occasion
> *


oh i had to get that one out of ma system..............since i left da shop i couldnt wati...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 4 2008, 08:33 PM~12063418
> *never fake talkin..alwayz J walkin...   ebay...or  hibbets in almeda or sharpstown
> *


koo........ima have to get on that mission.......


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 10:16 PM~12063159
> *Ha.....das y my shit right next to urs on THE MODAFUCKIN  LIFT GETTIN READY TO GE WORKED ON.........so yo shit remains in time out fatboy!!!!!
> *


Remains in time out :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 08:37 PM~12063455
> *Remains in time out :0
> *


aint luke working on it???????????????/ awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww mayneeeeeeeeee thas eternal time out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 10:34 PM~12063421
> *oh i had to get that one out of ma system..............since i left da shop i couldnt wati...... :biggrin:
> *


Just don't tell him how crackhead knocked bucket off jackstands...loudest and funniest shit I seen in weeks :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 10:39 PM~12063482
> *aint luke working on it???????????????/ awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww mayneeeeeeeeee thas eternal time out!!!!!!!!!
> *



5 week penalty luke offsite still 1st down


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 08:39 PM~12063484
> *Just don't tell him how crackhead knocked bucket off jackstands...loudest and funniest shit I seen in weeks :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ...............shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 09:16 PM~12063159
> *Ha.....das y my shit right next to urs on THE MODAFUCKIN  LIFT GETTIN READY TO GE WORKED ON.........so yo shit remains in time out fatboy!!!!!
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 08:35 PM~12063435
> *koo........ima have to get on that mission.......
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2008, 10:41 PM~12063520
> *
> *


Fkin groupie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 4 2008, 08:44 PM~12063560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


showoff........................... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 09:31 PM~12063371
> *goof ,..............where can i get me some black n red 16s???????????? fake or not i wanem!!!!!!!!
> *


 :| tia panchas off of airline


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2008, 08:48 PM~12063625
> *:| tia panchas off of airline
> *


they gottem??????? ion giva fuck if they fake i just wannem!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 09:50 PM~12063646
> *they gottem??????? ion giva fuck if they fake i just wannem!!!!!!!
> *


:uh: i dont know but if a place has them you have to buy 2 pairs the 16s and the 7s

well if they are real you have to buy 2 pairs of shoes


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Nov 4 2008, 06:49 PM~12061171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: no shit! will it fit my caddy? same color interior! how mush?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 4 2008, 08:51 PM~12063665
> *:uh:  i dont know but if a  place has them you have to buy 2 pairs the 16s and the 7s
> *


yea exactly andi dont want them ugly ass 7s......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 10:39 PM~12063484
> *Just don't tell him how crackhead knocked bucket off jackstands...loudest and funniest shit I seen in weeks :biggrin:
> *


*****, dunno what you talkin about. i seen your bucket. supposidly its gonna be hitting bumper on airbags. lol oh, and member when i asked if you worked there.. he said "naw, he just comes and borrows tools" 


:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 08:52 PM~12063684
> *yea exactly andi dont want them ugly ass 7s......
> *


 :thumbsdown: fuck them bugs bunny shoes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but i see fools been diggin thru my stack of goodies over there. imma have to give marco call i morning and have discussion about that.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 10:52 PM~12063694
> ******, dunno what you talkin about.    i seen your bucket.  supposidly its gonna be hitting bumper on airbags.  lol    oh, and member when i asked if you worked there..  he said "naw, he just comes and borrows tools"
> :roflmao:
> *



There goes that timeout temper again.. :uh: y


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 08:58 PM~12063782
> *but i see fools been diggin thru my stack of goodies over there.  imma have to give marco call i morning and have discussion about that.
> *


mayne dem shits was sittin outside being used as jackstands......


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 10:58 PM~12063782
> *but i see fools been diggin thru my stack of goodies over there.  imma have to give marco call i morning and have discussion about that.
> *


I haven't found one good thing yet :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 4 2008, 08:57 PM~12063767
> *:thumbsdown: fuck them bugs bunny shoes
> *


x2...........ima have to make me a trip to da fleamarket then n find me some 16s...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 11:01 PM~12063837
> *I haven't found one good thing yet :biggrin:
> *


no humor involved. i'm going to be calling him tomorrow to lay down the law about that.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 09:13 PM~12064079
> *no humor involved.    i'm going to be calling him tomorrow to lay down the law about that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 11:13 PM~12064079
> *no humor involved.    i'm going to be calling him tomorrow to lay down the law about that.
> *



Shot caller :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

time to paint the white house black... :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 11:21 PM~12064283
> *time to paint the white house black... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 11:21 PM~12064283
> *time to paint the white house black... :0
> *


and park a chevy on da lawn!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 09:23 PM~12064330
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 09:24 PM~12064346
> *and park a chevy on da lawn!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

blk people ain't been this happy since OJ got off.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 11:24 PM~12064346
> *and park a chevy on da lawn!
> *



Tattle tale


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 09:26 PM~12064377
> *blk people ain't been this happy since OJ got off.
> *


tru dat!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 11:26 PM~12064392
> *tru dat!!!!
> *


you still got that .45 for sale?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 09:28 PM~12064418
> *you still got that .45 for sale?
> *


jus got through shooting in the air...lol...had to up the arsenal..white folks gon be trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 11:29 PM~12064437
> *jus got through shooting in the air...lol...had to up the arsenal..white folks gon be trippin
> *


celebrating the win huh? so it for sale or what?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 09:30 PM~12064455
> *celebrating the win huh?    so it for sale or what?
> *


naw..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 11:30 PM~12064468
> *naw..
> *


pussy. give you $100


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 11:29 PM~12064437
> *jus got through shooting in the air...lol...had to up the arsenal..white folks gon be trippin
> *



Not for a while they all on the way up to Washington right now :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 4 2008, 09:31 PM~12064476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


barack got all the homies with him so he good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 11:33 PM~12064513
> *keep it and put it in the trunk on the 68  :biggrin:
> barack got al the homies with him so he good
> *


Gotta remember being first blk president is huge mark in history.....only thing that could be equal is the person to assassinate him.so I'm sure all the crackheads are in route as we speak


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 09:36 PM~12064581
> *Gotta remember being first blk president is huge mark in history.....only thing that could be equal is the person to assassinate him.so I'm sure all the crackheads are in route as we speak
> *


*look who running thangs now*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 11:33 PM~12064513
> *keep it and put it in the trunk on the 68  :biggrin:
> barack got all the homies with him so he good
> *


well, he only half blk, ain't like they let a real brotha be president. thats still decades away,when someone like al sharpton will have a chance. lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 10:31 PM~12064487
> *Not for a while they all on the way up to Washington right now :biggrin:
> *


Craziness. Lol!

Oh well. I voted now just gonna sit back and watch.  

Rockets lost tonight too. :nosad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HOMERPIMPSON TIME FOR A VICTORY DANCE BITCH READ'EM AND WEAP ...........


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2008, 11:42 PM~12064714
> *Craziness. Lol!
> 
> Oh well. I voted now just gonna sit back and watch.
> ...


you miss me huh


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2008, 09:44 PM~12064753
> *HOMERPIMPSON TIME FOR A VICTORY DANCE BITCH READ'EM AND WEAP ...........
> 
> 
> ...


Ha....obamaowned!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2008, 09:44 PM~12064753
> *HOMERPIMPSON TIME FOR A VICTORY DANCE BITCH READ'EM AND WEAP ...........
> 
> 
> ...



THATS THE DIFFRENCE BETWEEN U AND "I"


Knowmsayin.........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2008, 10:44 PM~12064753
> *HOMERPIMPSON TIME FOR A VICTORY DANCE BITCH READ'EM AND WEAP ...........
> 
> 
> ...


Lol @ wifey in the back and the white woman up front.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2008, 11:52 PM~12064914
> *Lol @ wifey in the back and the white woman up front.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 11:44 PM~12064757
> *you miss me huh
> *


same way marco missses his tools :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 11:55 PM~12064956
> *same way marco missses his tools    :0
> *



Feelings ok now..you want to play somemore?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 11:56 PM~12064984
> *Feelings ok now..you want to play somemore?
> *


thats just it, my feelings ain't never hurt. i remain calm and collective at all times, even when ambushed by haters.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 12:03 AM~12065106
> *thats just it, my feelings ain't never hurt.    i remain calm and collective at all times, even when ambushed by haters.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 10:44 PM~12064757
> *you miss me huh
> *


Um yea sure :ugh: 


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 4 2008, 11:42 PM~12064714
> *Craziness. Lol!
> 
> Oh well. I voted now just gonna sit back and watch.
> ...


ah well season just starting...plenty time to get that chemistry goin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 5 2008, 12:10 AM~12065189
> *:uh:
> *


was reffering to you. just FYI


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 12:13 AM~12065243
> *was reffering to you.  just FYI
> *



Second month storage fee for bucket coming close...give you discount for using one of your optimas to jumpstart bronco in back of shop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 5 2008, 12:20 AM~12065332
> *Second month storage fee for bucket coming close...give you discount for using one of your optimas to jumpstart bronco in back of shop
> *


every smartass comment you post is cutting in on marco's profits. so hope its worth it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 5 2008, 12:20 AM~12065332
> *Second month storage fee for bucket coming close...give you discount for using one of your optimas to jumpstart bronco in back of shop
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Nov 4 2008, 10:20 PM~12065332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 12:22 AM~12065369
> *every smartass comment you post is cutting in on marco's profits.    so hope its worth it.
> *



Like I told you before if you don't want to pay we can put some real pumps in the 68 and make it shop hopper :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 5 2008, 12:26 AM~12065423
> *Like I told you before if you don't want to pay we can put some real pumps in the 68 and make it shop hopper :0
> *


aight, see you want to keep up the jokes. thats cool.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 4 2008, 10:26 PM~12065423
> *Like I told you before if you don't want to pay we can put some real pumps in the 68 and make it shop hopper :0
> *


superfly t-n-t pumps are enough to make it hop :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 12:28 AM~12065454
> *aight, see you want to keep up the jokes.    thats cool.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 4 2008, 09:12 AM~12055346
> *q rollo tony yea i sold it last night but im still short in cash but almost there :biggrin:
> *


  esta con madre, echale ganas. :biggrin: if u dont do it , hey what are friends for "i'll bring it home"..lol,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 4 2008, 10:36 PM~12065587
> *  esta con madre, echale ganas.  :biggrin: if u dont do it , hey what are friends for "i'll bring it home"..lol,
> *


i bet u will :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 12:37 AM~12065613
> *i bet u will  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 5 2008, 12:26 AM~12065423
> *Like I told you before if you don't want to pay we can put some real pumps in the 68 and make it shop hopper :0
> *


MAYN DEVIOUS, WAY I TOOK IT IS HOMIE SAID TAKE THAT LIL KID SHIT HOME AND THEY WILL SHOW YOU SOME REAL PUMPS AND THAT 68 IS ONLY WORTHY OF A HOPPER NOT EVEN A STREET CAR!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 10:28 PM~12065455
> *superfly t-n-t pumps are enough to make it hop :0
> *


Ha.....they enough to make that bitch hop its ass to da rear fence of da shop!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 10:43 PM~12065696
> *Ha.....they enough to make that bitch hop its ass to da rear fence of da shop!!
> *


again??? :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 12:44 AM~12065711
> *again???  :0
> *



Afraid so


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 10:44 PM~12065711
> *again???  :0
> *


***** thinks they working on his car cuz they took the wheels of........wheels came of cuz tj needed some wheels to use while his car was in da paint booth......dats all.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 12:48 AM~12065771
> ****** thinks they working on his car cuz they took the wheels of........wheels came of cuz tj needed some wheels to use while his car was in da paint booth......dats all.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 12:48 AM~12065771
> ****** thinks they working on his car cuz they took the wheels of........wheels came of cuz tj needed some wheels to use while his car was in da paint booth......dats all.....
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Nov 4 2008, 10:48 PM~12065765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2008, 12:39 AM~12065650
> *MAYN DEVIOUS, WAY I TOOK IT IS HOMIE SAID TAKE THAT LIL KID SHIT HOME AND THEY WILL SHOW YOU SOME REAL PUMPS AND THAT 68 IS ONLY WORTHY OF A HOPPER NOT EVEN A STREET CAR!
> *


well, i already seen what that man's working with, so i know he really ain't in a position to yap his gums,but he seems to be doing it anyway. but i'm not too concerned.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2008, 09:26 PM~12064377
> *blk people ain't been this happy since OJ got off.
> *


lololo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2008, 09:44 PM~12064753
> *HOMERPIMPSON TIME FOR A VICTORY DANCE BITCH READ'EM AND WEAP ...........
> 
> 
> ...


gettin his lean on...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 09:39 PM~12063482
> *aint luke working on it???????????????/ awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww mayneeeeeeeeee thas eternal time out!!!!!!!!!
> *


mest up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 01:07 AM~12066098
> *well, i already seen what that man's working with, so i know he really ain't in a position to yap his gums,but he seems to be doing it anyway.  but i'm not too concerned.
> *


 :uh: 

I'm building a 64 ....your accessorising a 68


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2008, 11:44 PM~12064753
> *HOMERPIMPSON TIME FOR A VICTORY DANCE BITCH READ'EM AND WEAP ...........
> 
> 
> ...


Thats OK Just read the signature.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2008, 10:16 PM~12063159
> *Ha.....das y my shit right next to urs on THE MODAFUCKIN  LIFT GETTIN READY TO GE WORKED ON.........so yo shit remains in time out fatboy!!!!!
> *



Not even 3 mind after y'all left he pulls out DA and does whole top with a smile :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2008, 07:36 PM~12061024
> *probably not as much rust thats on your 65 4 door..u and coca pearl are the rust kings of texas... :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 4 2008, 10:23 PM~12063253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh well.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2008, 07:35 AM~12068138
> *oh well.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2008, 06:52 AM~12067831
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 10:52 AM~12068754
> *
> *


RUST GETTING FIXED, BUT GOOD THING ABOUT IT. IT'S NOT A FOUR DOOR AND IT'S A REMOVEABLE HARDTOP........... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2008, 09:06 AM~12068900
> *RUST GETTING FIXED, BUT GOOD THING ABOUT IT. IT'S NOT A FOUR DOOR AND IT'S A REMOVEABLE HARDTOP........... :biggrin:
> *


good :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I do not know why, but today some how seems different from yesterday. So far all the people that I have seen are smiling and I can sense a feeling of hope in them. It is hard to belive that Obama won. :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 5 2008, 11:52 AM~12069327
> *I do not know why, but today some how seems different from yesterday. So far all the people that I have seen are smiling and I can sense a feeling of hope in them. It is hard to belive that Obama won.  :0
> *


NOT SURE HOW YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT IT IS HARD THAT OBAMA WON. BEING THAT THE ECONO. IS DROP AND PRICES ARE GOING UP. BEING THAT IT HAS BEEN A DREAM FOR BLACKS THAT A BLACK MAN BECOMES PRESIDENT OF THE U.S. YES THE CLOSES THING THAT WAS TO A BALCK PERSON WAS BILL CLINTON AND YES OBAMA IS NOT A FULL BLACK PERSON. IT'S BEEN A 40 DREAM THAT A BLACK REACH THAT LEVEL IN HIS LIFE AND IT HAS BECOME TRUE. LEARN ABOUT BLACK HISTORY, 40 ACRES AND A MULE THEN YOU WILL SEE WHY. 40 YRS HAVE PAST AND FOR BLACK FAMILY THAT 40YR DREAM HAS COME TRUE.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ole martin luther king ass *****.... :uh: preach!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 12:54 PM~12069858
> *ole martin luther king ass *****.... :uh: preach!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


2 Pac and now this? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2008, 10:30 AM~12069653
> *NOT SURE HOW YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT IT IS HARD THAT OBAMA WON. BEING THAT THE ECONO. IS DROP AND PRICES ARE GOING UP. BEING THAT IT HAS BEEN A DREAM FOR BLACKS THAT A BLACK MAN BECOMES PRESIDENT OF THE U.S. YES THE CLOSES THING THAT WAS TO A BALCK PERSON WAS BILL CLINTON AND YES OBAMA IS NOT A FULL BLACK PERSON. IT'S BEEN A 40 DREAM THAT A BLACK REACH THAT LEVEL IN HIS LIFE AND IT HAS BECOME TRUE. LEARN ABOUT BLACK HISTORY, 40 ACRES AND A MULE THEN YOU WILL SEE WHY. 40 YRS HAVE PAST AND FOR BLACK FAMILY THAT 40YR DREAM HAS COME TRUE.........
> *


*MESSAGE!!!... *:biggrin: LIKE IN THAT MOVIE "DONT BE A MENACE"


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 12:54 PM~12069858
> *ole martin luther king ass *****.... :uh: preach!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2008, 12:57 PM~12069883
> *2 Pac and now this?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2008, 12:30 PM~12069653
> *NOT SURE HOW YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT IT IS HARD THAT OBAMA WON. BEING THAT THE ECONO. IS DROP AND PRICES ARE GOING UP. BEING THAT IT HAS BEEN A DREAM FOR BLACKS THAT A BLACK MAN BECOMES PRESIDENT OF THE U.S. YES THE CLOSES THING THAT WAS TO A BALCK PERSON WAS BILL CLINTON AND YES OBAMA IS NOT A FULL BLACK PERSON. IT'S BEEN A 40 DREAM THAT A BLACK REACH THAT LEVEL IN HIS LIFE AND IT HAS BECOME TRUE. LEARN ABOUT BLACK HISTORY, 40 ACRES AND A MULE THEN YOU WILL SEE WHY. 40 YRS HAVE PAST AND FOR BLACK FAMILY THAT 40YR DREAM HAS COME TRUE.........
> *


I wrote myself in for president


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 5 2008, 01:00 PM~12069919
> *MESSAGE!!!... :biggrin: LIKE IN THAT MOVIE "DONT BE A MENACE"
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2008, 01:09 PM~12070001
> *I wrote myself in for president
> *


NO ONE WANT TO EAT NOODLE AND RICE EVERYDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2008, 11:12 AM~12070027
> *:worship:
> *


 :biggrin: ..BERNIE MAC PART MY FAVORITE SCENE..." YOU THINK U TUFFF!!!"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 5 2008, 09:52 AM~12069327
> *I do not know why, but today some how seems different from yesterday. So far all the people that I have seen are smiling and I can sense a feeling of hope in them. It is hard to belive that Obama won.  :0
> *


Are u fuckin serious???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Malo! Lol!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2008, 10:30 AM~12069653
> *NOT SURE HOW YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT IT IS HARD THAT OBAMA WON. BEING THAT THE ECONO. IS DROP AND PRICES ARE GOING UP. BEING THAT IT HAS BEEN A DREAM FOR BLACKS THAT A BLACK MAN BECOMES PRESIDENT OF THE U.S. YES THE CLOSES THING THAT WAS TO A BALCK PERSON WAS BILL CLINTON AND YES OBAMA IS NOT A FULL BLACK PERSON. IT'S BEEN A 40 DREAM THAT A BLACK REACH THAT LEVEL IN HIS LIFE AND IT HAS BECOME TRUE. LEARN ABOUT BLACK HISTORY, 40 ACRES AND A MULE THEN YOU WILL SEE WHY. 40 YRS HAVE PAST AND FOR BLACK FAMILY THAT 40YR DREAM HAS COME TRUE.........
> *


i hear you. i aint no racist but i never thought a black man would be president. i hope its an eye opener for the rest of society that skin color doesnt even matter. just like in lowriding


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2008, 01:13 PM~12070035
> *NO ONE WANT TO EAT NOODLE AND RICE EVERYDAY... :biggrin:
> *


shadap *****, you just happy one of yall became president! Im a lil uneasy that the middle east and other countries are celebrating his presidency.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2008, 01:13 PM~12070035
> *NO ONE WANT TO EAT NOODLE AND RICE EVERYDAY... :biggrin:
> *


My presidential slogan "If I was president, 1/2 off on fried chicken wings and rice" LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I guess i gotta load up on some ammo


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2008, 11:34 AM~12070224
> *I guess i gotta load up on some ammo
> *


WHY??? UR ASIAN...U NEED YOUR STARS AND ARROWS NINJA SON... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 11:28 AM~12070166
> *i hear you.  i aint no racist but i never thought a black man would be president.  i hope its an eye opener for the rest of society that skin color doesnt even matter. just like in lowriding
> *


Shutyo white ass up......and fuc yo couch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 11:41 AM~12070287
> *Shutyo white ass up......and fuc yo couch!
> *


fuck you , you little mud shark


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 12:16 PM~12070641
> *fuck you , you little mud shark
> *


 :uh: fuckin white folks....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2008, 10:57 AM~12069883
> *2 Pac and now this?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 01:28 PM~12070166
> *i hear you.  i aint no racist but i never thought a black man would be president.  i hope its an eye opener for the rest of society that skin color doesnt even matter. just like in lowriding
> *


YES IT'S GOING TO BE AN EYE OPENER FOR THE REST OF SOCIETY, BUT PEOPLE THEMSELVES LIMIT THE THINGS THEY DO BECUZ THEY FEEL THAT THEY MIGHT NOT SECCEED, AFRAID OF CHANGE, TRYING NEW THINGS, OR BE ACCEPTED.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 12:22 PM~12070701
> *:uh:    fuckin white folks....
> *


bitch its half white half mexican. unlike your quanaco ass


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2008, 01:32 PM~12070201
> *My presidential slogan "If I was president, 1/2 off on fried chicken wings and rice" LOL
> *


DEVIOUS WILL BE YOUR VICE PRESIDENT........ :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 02:24 PM~12070714
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 12:28 PM~12070755
> *bitch its half white half mexican. unlike your quanaco ass
> *


Bitch u white ass can be.....and did u have to mexican google the spelling of guanaco??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 5 2008, 12:29 PM~12070769
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Nov 5 2008, 11:52 AM~12069327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man. here we go. now that a "brotha" is pres. every blk person seems to become expert in political science over night. 



> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 5 2008, 12:54 PM~12069858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

[


> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Nov 5 2008, 02:27 PM~12070747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, sec of defense maybe. i got my 9.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

AND COMMENTING BACK ON WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY IS..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Ha...heard somebody called da shop crying n whining cuz ****** making fun of his bucket..........like smebody just got lowrider of the year n shit sittin at da shop......"tell em to quit looking at my car man...they just hatin".....ol sissy ass ion want nobody lookin at the rust on my hood and my autozone sticker graphics ass *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

MAYN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 01:38 PM~12071391
> *Ha...heard somebody called da shop crying n whining cuz ****** making fun of his bucket..........like smebody just got lowrider of the year n shit sittin at da shop......"tell em to quit looking at my car man...they just hatin".....ol sissy ass ion want nobody lookin at the rust on my hood and my autozone sticker graphics ass *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 5 2008, 03:40 PM~12071404
> *MAYN
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

homies and haters alike.. if you want to know whats up with my car, how far along it is, whats planned. ask me. no one else. i've asked the shop to reffer all nosey ****** to me. just FYI.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 02:25 PM~12071731
> *homies and haters alike..  if you want to know whats up with my car, how far along it is, whats planned.  ask me.    no one else.      i've asked the shop to reffer all nosey ****** to me.    just FYI.
> *


Bahahaha ***** please.......everybody knows the plans for dat bucket....aint u gota build up topic on it???? 



Like u just building da baddest 68 in da planet o something..............................................

Plus aint nobody like u aint like they worried bout u just want a way to get ur cholestorel up and maybe you'll have a heart attack n die.......dats all......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 04:33 PM~12071806
> *Plus aint nobody like u aint like they worried bout u just want a way to get ur cholestorel up and maybe you'll have a heart attack n die.......dats all......
> *


well *****, i ain't worried about being liked never have been, could really give a fk. so all the effort you put into hatin on me is just a waste of your time. and don't worry about my car, if you claim you doing such big things, worry about your own.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who gives a fuck what shop yours is at. its a fucking 68 fast back and the other with a one of a million bigbody it aint like its a rag 60 or rag anything for that matter so you 2 little girls just simmer down like a hamburger helper skillet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 05:14 PM~12072138
> *who gives a fuck what shop yours is at.  its a fucking 68 fast back and the other with a one of a million bigbody it aint like its a rag 60 or rag anything for that matter so you 2 little girls just simmer down like a hamburger helper skillet
> *


:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 03:14 PM~12072138
> *who gives a fuck what shop yours is at.  its a fucking 68 fast back and the other with a one of a million bigbody it aint like its a rag 60 or rag anything for that matter so you 2 little girls just simmer down like a hamburger helper skillet
> *


Fuck u and ur krogers paper or plastic ass vinyle ragtop...........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 5 2008, 05:21 PM~12072202
> *
> *


bitch, you just smiling cause attention ain't on your 4 door rust bucket right now.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 03:14 PM~12072138
> *who gives a fuck what shop yours is at.  its a fucking 68 fast back and the other with a one of a million bigbody it aint like its a rag 60 or rag anything for that matter so you 2 little girls just simmer down like a hamburger helper skillet
> *


Yeap my point exactly.....who gives a fuck wat shop its at and who sees it........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Anyone selling a new ps3?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2008, 05:30 PM~12072266
> *Anyone selling a new ps3?
> *


Toys R Us


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2008, 05:30 PM~12072266
> *Anyone selling a new ps3?
> *


 :uh: got a Wii i might be willing to part with. but gonna have sentimental value.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 5 2008, 01:37 PM~12070261
> *WHY??? UR ASIAN...U NEED YOUR STARS AND ARROWS NINJA SON... :biggrin:
> *


im from texas guey, 2 1911s always


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2008, 05:32 PM~12072288
> *im from texas guey, 2 1911s always
> *


i knew you weren't a* fob* :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2008, 05:32 PM~12072288
> *im from texas guey, 2 1911s always
> *


but like i said before, with your squinty eyes.. you'll never hit shit. maybe hold it sideways (gangsta style), might get some better groupings. lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 03:38 PM~12071391
> *Ha...heard somebody called da shop crying n whining cuz ****** making fun of his bucket..........like smebody just got lowrider of the year n shit sittin at da shop......"tell em to quit looking at my car man...they just hatin".....ol sissy ass ion want nobody lookin at the rust on my hood and my autozone sticker graphics ass *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


It's a shame how the people that talk the most shit are the first to get their feelings hurt :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 04:25 PM~12071731
> *homies and haters alike..  if you want to know whats up with my car, how far along it is, whats planned.  ask me.    no one else.      i've asked the shop to reffer all nosey ****** to me.    just FYI.
> *


. If you want to keep it a secret learn how to build your own


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 04:37 PM~12071845
> *well *****, i ain't worried about being liked never have been, could really give a fk.    so all the effort you put into hatin on me is just a waste of your time.    and don't worry about my car, if you claim you doing such big things, worry about your own.
> *



Can't we all just get along


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 05:14 PM~12072138
> *who gives a fuck what shop yours is at.  its a fucking 68 fast back and the other with a one of a million bigbody it aint like its a rag 60 or rag anything for that matter so you 2 little girls just simmer down like a hamburger helper skillet
> *


IMO the last year of the impala was 65.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 05:29 PM~12072260
> *Yeap my point exactly.....who gives a fuck wat shop its at and who sees it........
> *



And just to get the night started right


















I bet I hop the 68 before he does :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2008, 05:30 PM~12072266
> *Anyone selling a new ps3?
> *



I just bought one it's great


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 5 2008, 07:11 PM~12073157
> *I just bought one it's great
> *


360 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 5 2008, 07:33 PM~12073362
> *360 :thumbsup:
> *


atari


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 5 2008, 04:45 PM~12072908
> *And just to get the night started right
> I bet I hop the 68 before he does  :biggrin:
> *


Supafly.......lol..............................


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2008, 03:32 PM~12072288
> *im from texas guey, 2 1911s always
> *


 :thumbsup: gonna have to get my AR-15 b4 obama takes office


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

any body needs parts for them towncars i got a complete 90s suspension and a complete 5.0 motor ac alternator ps pump ect . also clean body parts for a 90 crown vic .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2008, 08:21 PM~12073850
> *:thumbsup:  gonna have to get my AR-15 b4 obama takes office
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 5 2008, 08:30 PM~12073927
> *any body needs parts for them towncars i got a complete 90s suspension and a complete 5.0 motor ac alternator ps pump ect . also clean body parts for a 90 crown vic .
> *


got any heater hoses? my credits pretty good.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Nov 5 2008, 06:43 PM~12072888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make sure its not in ur name.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2008, 06:21 PM~12073850
> *:thumbsup:  gonna have to get my AR-15 b4 obama takes office
> *


Da fuck yo ass gon do wit a dam ar 15??????? 


Like u live in da hood or something.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Nov 5 2008, 05:11 PM~12073157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got one of them too :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 09:35 PM~12074625
> *Da fuck yo ass gon do wit a dam ar 15???????
> Like u live in da hood or something.......
> *


he goes to DH dressed in his ricky martin shirt sometimes. so i hear. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody got a steering wheel for sale? billet, wood..whatever??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 5 2008, 07:35 PM~12074625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, *Homer Pimpson*, Devious Sixty8, lvlikeg

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2008, 09:46 PM~12074745
> *adding to the collection :biggrin:  u never know
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh: shoulda bought my HK when i was selling it. pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 09:48 PM~12074772
> *5 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, Homer Pimpson, Devious Sixty8, lvlikeg
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 mest up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 07:48 PM~12074772
> *5 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, Homer Pimpson, Devious Sixty8, lvlikeg
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2008, 07:46 PM~12074745
> *adding to the collection :biggrin:  u never know
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


Ar 15......minitruck on 15s......think we need to stay away from the number 15 dave......


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 09:48 PM~12074772
> *5 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, Homer Pimpson, Devious Sixty8, lvlikeg
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Glad you like it because I built it for me not for anyone else. My cars are just like me, you don't have to like them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2008, 10:13 PM~12075042
> *Glad you like it because I built it for me not for anyone else. My cars are just like me, you don't have to like them.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2008, 08:13 PM~12075042
> *Glad you like it because I built it for me not for anyone else. My cars are just like me, you don't have to like them.
> *


Tell em homer tell em..........hatin ass cali ass *****........ lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*THE HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH 2008 FROM 12-5PM.
THE LOCATION IS AT THE PARKING LOT OF INK 45 TATTOOS. 
I 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE 

WE WILL BE TAKING TOY DONATIONS AND MONEY DONATIONS.
ALL PROCEEDS ARE FOR THE BRIDGE OVER TROUBLE WATERS WOMEN SHELTER.

WE WILL HAVE HLC MEMBERS RIDES ON DISPLAY..THIS IS AN OPEN INVITE FOR ALL LOWRIDER WHO WANT TO DISPLAY THERE RIDES FOR A GOOD CAUSE.
FLYER COMING SOON..MORE INFO PM ME OR CALL ME 832 213 8219..GOOFY*..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 5 2008, 07:56 PM~12074861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 08:16 PM~12075077
> *Tell em homer tell em..........hatin ass cali ass *****........ lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 5 2008, 07:55 PM~12074851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and 15 round clips in the nina


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 5 2008, 10:18 PM~12075091
> *THE HLC WILL BE HAVING THERE 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON DEC. 7TH
> LOCATION IS AT THE PARKING LOT OF INK 45 TATTOOS ..THE CORNER OF THE GULF FREEWAY 45 SOUTH AND COLLEGE.
> 
> ...


i aint no lowrider. i only got a wack fastback thats gonna be on jack stands for a year.. so screw helpin the kids.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 5 2008, 04:30 PM~12072266
> *Anyone selling a new ps3?
> *



I got one for $300


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2008, 10:25 PM~12075183
> *did not like that pos jabba
> and 15 round clips in the nina
> *


32 rds in mine. step your game up!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 5 2008, 08:27 PM~12075205
> *I got one for $300
> *


i got one for 299 :0  80 gig 2 controls and 5 games...j/k mines not for sale ..not yet


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 08:26 PM~12075195
> *i aint no lowrider. i only got a wack fastback  thats gonna be on jack stands for a year.. so screw helpin the kids.
> *


 :uh: ..U LONELY SOUL..."ONLY THE LONELY"


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 08:28 PM~12075216
> *32 rds in mine.    step your game up!
> 
> 
> ...


 i carry 3 clips always in the nina and the 4 5


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2008, 08:25 PM~12075183
> *did not like that pos jabba
> and 15 round clips in the nina
> *













:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

All them bullets........just gon rust........waste of bullets n monies......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone have a trunk lid pull down motor for a cadillac forsale?? mine went out.. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 08:43 PM~12075409
> *All them bullets........just gon rust........waste of bullets n monies......
> *


u just mad u too young to buy handguns *****... ole young ass i cant wait until im 21 ass ***** :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 08:43 PM~12075409
> *All them bullets........just gon rust........waste of bullets n monies......
> *


 nope go to the range and put them to us


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 08:45 PM~12075430
> *u just mad u too young to buy handguns *****... ole young ass i cant wait until im 21 ass *****  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Trippin I'm 22s nagga.......n don't need none them thangs ...........if I can't hold my own then don't need to be in it ya dig........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2008, 08:48 PM~12075462
> *nope go to the range and put them to us
> *


Oh....das koo n all if u wana go n buy thousand dollar guns n bullets to shoot at paper......if dats ya thang.......do wat u do.......I guess.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 08:59 PM~12075629
> *Trippin I'm 22s nagga.......n don't need none them thangs ...........if I can't hold my own then don't need to be in it ya dig........
> *


***** u cant fight..not with that useless shoulder of urs.. :0 keeppoppinoutofsocketowned...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2008, 09:04 PM~12075726
> ****** u cant fight..not with that useless shoulder of urs.. :0 keeppoppinoutofsocketowned...
> *


Shit.......trust me I got em............I aint nunn but one sumthnn but ill move sumthnn.......knowmsayin...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 09:07 PM~12075775
> *Shit.......trust me I got em............I aint nunn but one sumthnn but ill move sumthnn.......knowmsayin...
> *


ummm no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 08:59 PM~12075629
> *Trippin I'm 22s nagga.......n don't need none them thangs ...........if I can't hold my own then don't need to be in it ya dig........
> *


go to the pawn shop and get you a $49 .25 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 09:10 PM~12075830
> *go to the pawn shop and get you a $49 .25 :biggrin:
> *


:0 ill take two of those


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 09:07 PM~12075775
> *Shit.......trust me I got em............I aint nunn but one sumthnn but ill move sumthnn.......knowmsayin...
> *


mouth full of nuts


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 5 2008, 10:39 PM~12075351
> *i carry 3 clips always in the nina and the 4 5
> *


The only thing a nine is good for it to hold them off while you get out your real gun. .45 the only way to go. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 09:10 PM~12075830
> *go to the pawn shop and get you a $49 .25 :biggrin:
> *


Waste 50 bucks to get life in jail....na no thanks ill pass...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2008, 09:11 PM~12075854
> *The only thing a nine is good for it to hold them off while you get out your real gun. .45 the only way to go.  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


+1


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2008, 09:11 PM~12075852
> *mouth full of nuts
> *


Aight there grapplin champ wit da baby blue tights....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 5 2008, 10:43 PM~12075411
> *anyone have a trunk lid pull down motor for a cadillac forsale?? mine went out.. :angry:
> *


you only need the switch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 09:13 PM~12075880
> *Waste 50 bucks to get life in jail....na no thanks ill pass...........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 5 2008, 11:04 PM~12075726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pussy.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 10:31 PM~12077131
> *x2
> just don't loose it  :uh:
> fixin to move up to a .45 myself. thinkin xd 45 since thats what i'm use to already.
> ...


i didnt loose it, i got an idea who stole it


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:machinegun: :nono:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2008, 12:41 AM~12077250
> *i didnt loose it, i got an idea who stole it
> *


word? prolly same dude i told you prolly stole it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2008, 12:07 AM~12077547
> *word?  prolly same dude i told you prolly stole it.
> *


snitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 6 2008, 01:13 AM~12077606
> *snitch
> *


 :uh: mind your business bitch.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 12:34 AM~12077788
> *
> *


You still gonna be a Rockets fan? :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12074734
> *anybody got a steering wheel for sale?  billet, wood..whatever??
> *


I GOT A NARDI THAT I CAN SALE YOU.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Question for the Houston riders.................

What is the recipe to becoming a baller in Houston? Everyone makes it look easy talking about 4 pumps in the trunk, chrome, moonroofs, convertibles, hoppers, candy paint, patterns, etc. I've been saving for years and still can't get any of those things.

How do I become a Houston baller?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 6 2008, 09:43 AM~12078839
> *Question for the Houston riders.................
> 
> What is the recipe to becoming a baller in Houston? Everyone makes it look easy talking about 4 pumps in the trunk, chrome, moonroofs, convertibles, hoppers, candy paint, patterns, etc. I've been saving for years and still can't get any of those things.
> ...


never knew a car makes a person a baller. LOL


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2008, 07:46 AM~12078850
> *never knew a car makes a person a baller.  LOL
> *


But the amount of dolares being spent on it does......... and Houston peeps make it look easy. I want to know how to be a baller. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 6 2008, 09:48 AM~12078853
> *But the amount of dolares being spent on it does.........  and Houston peeps make it look easy. I want to know how to be a baller. :biggrin:
> *


pinche oscar. :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 6 2008, 07:43 AM~12078839
> *Question for the Houston riders.................
> 
> What is the recipe to becoming a baller in Houston? Everyone makes it look easy talking about 4 pumps in the trunk, chrome, moonroofs, convertibles, hoppers, candy paint, patterns, etc. I've been saving for years and still can't get any of those things.
> ...


Simple....right click save pics of cars n trunk setups....tell everybody its urs...............and woila..............or u can work and do the normal things everybody else does...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 5 2008, 09:42 PM~12076371
> *you only need the switch!
> *


any info on the switch?? holla when you do b.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 08:34 AM~12079095
> *Simple....right click save pics of cars n trunk setups....tell everybody its urs...............and woila..............or u can work and do the normal things everybody else does...
> *



man, it seems like I work 26 hour days 10 days a week and I still can't get to baller status or even begin to build a nice car.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 6 2008, 10:51 AM~12079201
> *man, it seems like I work 26 hour days 10 days a week and I still can't get to baller status or even begin to build a nice car.......
> *


it's because of that expensive a$$ galleria house you bought. :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 6 2008, 10:51 AM~12079201
> *man, it seems like I work 26 hour days 10 days a week and I still can't get to baller status or even begin to build a nice car.......
> *


hey fool, what did you ever do with that minitruck?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2008, 08:52 AM~12079210
> *it's because of that expensive a$$ galleria house you bought.  :twak:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2008, 08:54 AM~12079227
> *hey fool, what did you ever do with that minitruck?
> *


chilling at the house...maybe that's why i can't never be a baller lowrider in Houston... 'cause i live as a regular minitrucker


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2008, 08:32 AM~12078605
> *You still gonna be a Rockets fan? :biggrin:
> *


Fo life!!!!sucks i can only go watch em when they play in Orlando and in Miami :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 10:32 AM~12079858
> *:uh:
> *


florida bowties :0 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2008, 12:37 PM~12079888
> *florida bowties  :0  :uh:
> *


 :0 name change...

na aint figured new name


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 10:38 AM~12079897
> *:0 name change...
> 
> na aint figured new name
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 12:38 PM~12079897
> *:0 name change...
> 
> na aint figured new name
> *


you moving back to florida?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Big Rich*, cali rydah



:angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2008, 12:44 PM~12079950
> *you moving back to florida?
> *


Yessir!!! moms is doing good so now i can go back to doin my own thang


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 10:51 AM~12080009
> *Yessir!!! moms is doing good so now i can go back to doin my own thang
> *


u still got the 63 cv for sale, my homie asking about it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2008, 12:55 PM~12080039
> *u still got the 63 cv for sale, my homie asking about it
> *


Good looking out on that, he sent me a PM...just got hurry up and put dash back together and install all the new moldings.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 10:51 AM~12080009
> *Yessir!!! moms is doing good so now i can go back to doin my own thang
> *


when you leaving homie??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 6 2008, 01:19 PM~12080242
> *when you leaving homie??
> *


They just said ASAP so really up on me...so im estimating a week or two...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Latin I just want to Thank you for being a good Friend.. THNX

Hope you have a great day!

GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 31 2008, 10:17 AM~12024247
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Nov 6 2008, 01:58 PM~12080541
> *Hey Latin I just want to Thank you for being a good Friend.. THNX
> 
> Hope you have a great day!
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 11:01 AM~12080090
> *Good looking out on that, he sent me a PM...just got hurry up and put dash back together and install all the new moldings.
> *


ill pm you my address for that comission check.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 01:35 PM~12080352
> *They just said ASAP so really up on me...so im estimating a week or two...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 12:51 PM~12080009
> *Yessir!!! moms is doing good so now i can go back to doin my own thang
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Nov 6 2008, 01:58 PM~12080541
> *Hey Latin I just want to Thank you for being a good Friend.. THNX
> 
> Hope you have a great day!
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2008, 02:03 PM~12080585
> *ill pm you my address for that comission check.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 10:44 AM~12079559
> *Fo life!!!!sucks i can only go watch em when they play in Orlando and in Miami :angry:
> *


Ill send pics when I go to the next game. Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2008, 02:58 PM~12081067
> *Ill send pics when I go to the next game. Lol!
> *


 



well only if you are showin your bewbs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2008, 01:00 PM~12080553
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2008, 12:58 PM~12081067
> *Ill send pics when I go to the next game. Lol!
> *


And u say ur not a cochina.....sending em pics of u in ur rockets tan ta rans....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 6 2008, 12:38 PM~12079897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2008, 03:11 PM~12081175
> *you'll be building bucket DONKS in few months.    :uh:
> 
> *


Nope, custom chopperz/sport bikes


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 02:00 PM~12081088
> *
> well only if you are showin your bewbs!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lol! Fker! :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 02:10 PM~12081168
> *And u say ur not a cochina.....sending em pics of u in ur rockets tan ta rans....
> *


Lmao! You're a freakin retard! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2008, 01:48 PM~12081497
> *Lmao! You're a freakin retard!  :biggrin:
> *


Hey hey hey watch ur tone wit me young lady........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2008, 02:11 PM~12081175
> *you'll be building bucket DONKS in few months.    :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 6 2008, 03:45 PM~12081470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 6 2008, 05:31 PM~12082411
> *
> *


you get that impala?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 02:50 PM~12081517
> *Hey hey hey watch ur tone wit me young lady........
> *


Oh yea cause you're so much older than me. :ugh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 03:32 PM~12081876
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy:
> *


Remember what I told you bout sand... .


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2008, 06:17 PM~12082877
> *Remember what I told you bout sand... .
> *


 hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 6 2008, 04:24 PM~12082947
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :uh: where my tools at ????? :twak: :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 6 2008, 04:52 PM~12083278
> *:uh:  :uh: where my tools at ????? :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2008, 06:58 PM~12083350
> *:0
> *



Signatures gone


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 6 2008, 05:04 PM~12083409
> *Signatures gone
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2008, 07:05 PM~12083413
> *
> *


And 13s for sale?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 6 2008, 05:10 PM~12083464
> *And 13s for sale?
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2008, 06:12 PM~12083476
> *:0
> *


how much?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 6 2008, 06:11 PM~12082820
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2008, 07:12 PM~12083476
> *:0
> *


Not debuting at picnic anymore or just not advertising


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 6 2008, 05:30 PM~12083627
> *how much?
> *


pm me a offer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 6 2008, 05:33 PM~12083658
> *Not debuting at picnic anymore or just not advertising
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 05:23 PM~12082921
> *hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 01:50 PM~12081517
> *Hey hey hey watch ur tone wit me young lady........
> *


naw, u watch your tone POTNA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2008, 06:12 PM~12083964
> *naw, u watch your tone POTNA
> *


my bad my bad................ill watch tone wit yo baby..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 06:14 PM~12083979
> *my bad my bad................ill watch tone wit yo baby..........
> *


watchyourtoned


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 06:44 PM~12083736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2008, 07:12 PM~12083964
> *naw, u watch your tone POTNA
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 07:14 PM~12083979
> *my bad my bad................ill watch tone wit yo baby..........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tweet tweet


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 08:14 PM~12083979
> *my bad my bad................ill watch tone wit yo baby..........
> *


Pull that motor yet?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2008, 08:41 PM~12084229
> *tweet tweet
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 6 2008, 06:55 PM~12084398
> *Pull that motor yet?
> *


FUCK ALL THAT..........GOTA OUT OF WORK LATE TODAY SO COULDNT GO N GET IT READY.......BUT GOT SOME WORK DONE WEDNESDAY THO........


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 09:01 PM~12084484
> *FUCK ALL THAT..........GOTA OUT OF WORK LATE TODAY SO COULDNT GO N GET IT READY.......BUT GOT SOME WORK DONE WEDNESDAY THO........
> *



I'll be there tomorrow I'll help you push it on back fence :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 6 2008, 07:04 PM~12084539
> *I'll be there tomorrow I'll help you push it on back fence :biggrin:
> *


ILL GIVE U A GRINDIN DISC SO U CAN HELP GET IT READY...................... :biggrin: .......THEN NEXT WEEK U CAN HELP ME PUSH.......................IT ON THE FLATBED TO COME HOME


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 6 2008, 05:33 PM~12082424
> *you get that impala?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 09:07 PM~12084570
> *ILL GIVE U A GRINDIN DISC SO U CAN HELP GET IT READY...................... :biggrin: .......THEN NEXT WEEK U CAN HELP ME PUSH.......................IT ON THE FLATBED TO COME HOME
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2008, 09:02 PM~12075683
> *Oh....das koo n all if u wana go n buy thousand dollar guns n bullets to shoot at paper......if dats ya thang.......do wat u do.......I guess.....
> *


 nah cardboard plus do it to improve my marksmanship :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 6 2008, 09:08 PM~12084583
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 6 2008, 09:13 PM~12084625
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2008, 09:11 PM~12075854
> *The only thing a nine is good for it to hold them off while you get out your real gun. .45 the only way to go.  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 that is true


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 6 2008, 11:35 AM~12080352
> *They just said ASAP so really up on me...so im estimating a week or two...
> *


 no more Barzoria Aces?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2008, 09:12 PM~12084621
> *nah cardboard plus do it to improve my marksmanship :biggrin:
> *


big werds using ass *****. you musta went to a good school. sure wasn't no hood school.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2008, 07:42 PM~12084920
> *big werds using ass *****.  you musta went to a good school.  sure wasn't no hood school.
> *


 Lamar HS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2008, 09:49 PM~12085009
> *Lamar HS :biggrin:
> *


river oaks educated. that explains that.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 6 2008, 07:10 PM~12084600
> *
> *


DID U CLEAN THE OVERSPRAY OF FATBOYS RIMS????


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 10:05 PM~12085154
> *DID U CLEAN THE OVERSPRAY OF FATBOYS RIMS????
> *



Overspray might slow down rust


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 6 2008, 03:00 PM~12081092
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 6 2008, 08:31 PM~12085405
> *Overspray might slow down rust
> *


OH.....................OK :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ANYBODY SELLING OR KNOW WHERE TO GET NEW R DESENT BODY BUSHINGS, FOR A G BODY :biggrin: , DEALER WILL TAKE WEEKS  ,


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2008, 10:45 PM~12085549
> *OH.....................OK  :0
> *



Can't say anything else about it though don't want mark getting calls :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2008, 11:00 PM~12085713
> *ANYBODY SELLING OR KNOW WHERE TO GET NEW R DESENT BODY BUSHINGS, FOR A G BODY :biggrin: , DEALER WILL TAKE WEEKS  ,
> *


89.99 on eBay

Search g body bushings


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2008, 11:00 PM~12085713
> *ANYBODY SELLING OR KNOW WHERE TO GET NEW R DESENT BODY BUSHINGS, FOR A G BODY :biggrin: , DEALER WILL TAKE WEEKS  ,
> *


 :uh: fk all that.. weld body to frame.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2008, 09:14 PM~12085844
> *:uh:    fk all that.. weld body to frame.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2008, 11:40 PM~12086103
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2008, 09:40 PM~12086103
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just a reminder
Houston Stylez will be holding a raffle to be drawn on the trophy stage at the Los Magnificos show Novermeber 23. Tickets are $5 each.
First prize is a Brand New Compaq Pressario Laptop
Second Prize $150 gift certificate good for one free pinstriping Job By Sic713 Kustoms
Third Prize a $50 gift certificate to Peppers Beef and Seafood

Tickets are avalible from any Houston Stylez Member. We will be selling tickets at the Desert Dream Picnic sunday Bring some cash and get some tickets.
The Homer Pimpson Special for the first 4 people to Buy 5 tickets from ME you get a free BIG Fish DVD. So for $25 you get five chances to win plus a free Big Fish DVD a $15 value.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 6 2008, 10:07 PM~12086335
> *Just a reminder
> Houston Stylez will be holding a raffle to be drawn on the trophy stage at the Los Magnificos show Novermeber 23. Tickets are $5 each.
> First prize is a Brand New Compaq Pressario Laptop
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 7 2008, 12:07 AM~12086335
> *Just a reminder
> Houston Stylez will be holding a raffle to be drawn on the trophy stage at the Los Magnificos show Novermeber 23. Tickets are $5 each.
> First prize is a Brand New Compaq Pressario Laptop
> ...


 :uh: just have another bbq.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2008, 11:00 PM~12085713
> *ANYBODY SELLING OR KNOW WHERE TO GET NEW R DESENT BODY BUSHINGS, FOR A G BODY :biggrin: , DEALER WILL TAKE WEEKS  ,
> *


 comp sales in pasadena 2 days


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 7 2008, 12:23 AM~12086518
> *comp sales in pasadena 2 days
> *


fk them ******..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 12:28 AM~12086588
> *fk them ******..
> *


damn what they do to u? u mad like if they cut you off at the buffet line *****!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2008, 10:00 PM~12085713
> *ANYBODY SELLING OR KNOW WHERE TO GET NEW R DESENT BODY BUSHINGS, FOR A G BODY :biggrin: , DEALER WILL TAKE WEEKS  ,
> *


same place i told you to get the headers from


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 7 2008, 12:35 AM~12086654
> *damn what they do to u? u mad like if they cut you off at the buffet line *****!!!!
> *


yes, thats exactly how it went down.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 6 2008, 06:52 PM~12083278
> *:uh:  :uh: where my tools at ????? :twak:  :twak:
> *


IN MY TOOL BOX....... :biggrin: CALL YOU TODAY....... :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 6 2008, 09:04 PM~12084539
> *I'll be there tomorrow I'll help you push it on back fence :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2008, 06:47 AM~12088345
> *:cheesy:
> *


Man them rockets slipped up last night hu??? .8 seconds???????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 6 2008, 06:52 PM~12083278
> *:uh:  :uh: where my tools at ????? :twak:  :twak:
> *


i hate when people don't return shit. still hunting for my shit i lent out since the hurricane. fk that.


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 7 2008, 12:23 AM~12086518
> *comp sales in pasadena 2 days
> *


those guys are cool but i went to the one in north side off of 45. the pasadena store is closed weekends.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 7 2008, 08:48 AM~12088629
> *Man them rockets slipped up last night hu??? .8 seconds???????
> *


I know!!!! That was soo jacked up!! :nosad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2008, 10:21 AM~12088826
> *i hate when people don't return shit.  still hunting for my shit i lent out since the hurricane.  fk that.
> *


I GOT THESE FROM HIM AND HE TOLD ME THEY WOULD WORK AND I TOLD HIM THAT THEY WOULDN'T SO HE HAS TO WAIT TO GET THEM BACK FOR LOANING ME THE WRONG SHIT........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 7 2008, 11:07 AM~12089209
> *I GOT THESE FROM HIM AND HE TOLD ME THEY WOULD WORK AND I TOLD HIM THAT THEY WOULDN'T SO HE HAS TO WAIT TO GET THEM BACK FOR LOANING ME THE WRONG SHIT........ :biggrin:
> *


You got a point there. Wasted your time. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected]"man, tell em i ain't got it.. i can put something on it"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2008, 11:58 AM~12089653
> *You got a point there.  Wasted your time.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 12:07 PM~12089737
> *[email protected]"man, tell em i ain't got it..  i can put something on it"
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

anyone feel like helping out a young rider?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440345


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 7 2008, 03:22 PM~12091448
> *anyone feel like helping out a young rider?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=440345
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12091892


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 7 2008, 09:07 AM~12089209
> *I GOT THESE FROM HIM AND HE TOLD ME THEY WOULD WORK AND I TOLD HIM THAT THEY WOULDN'T SO HE HAS TO WAIT TO GET THEM BACK FOR LOANING ME THE WRONG SHIT........ :biggrin:
> *


most likely og bolts been replace by home depot parts deparment. :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 7 2008, 04:47 PM~12092294
> *most likely og bolts been replace by home depot parts deparment. :0
> *


NOPE OG BOLTS ARE STILL THERE AND GOT THEM LOOSE BY HAVE TO BUY SOME MORE TOOLS........... :angry: BUT LOOK NICE WITH THE REST OF MY CRAFTSMAN COLLECTION....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 11:07 AM~12089737
> *[email protected]"man, tell em i ain't got it..  i can put something on it"
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2008, 05:42 PM~12092745
> *:biggrin:
> *


score that yukon yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

better yet .. here ya go.. old skoo  


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/908491216.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/880879761.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 04:49 PM~12092786
> *score that yukon yet?
> *


:nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2008, 06:04 PM~12092879
> *:nosad:
> *


damn you must not be doing something right. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 05:58 PM~12092851
> *:0
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/880879761.html
> *


Been sold


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 06:05 PM~12092894
> *Been sold
> *


word? price wasn't bad. bet new owner makes it a DONK :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 06:06 PM~12092903
> *word?    price wasn't bad.
> *


Hell na price was not bad at all...i had money in hand but the car ended up staying in Kustoms


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 06:06 PM~12092903
> *word?    price wasn't bad.  bet new owner makes it a DONK    :uh:
> *


didnt know Latin Kustoms allowed big wheels?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 06:08 PM~12092913
> *Hell na price was not bad at all...i had money in hand but the car ended up staying in Kustoms
> *


MAKING MOVES.......... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 7 2008, 06:09 PM~12092922
> *MAKING MOVES.......... :0
> *


Na no moves.....yet :scrutinize: :nicoderm: 


looks like 57 is sold tho :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 7 2008, 06:08 PM~12092913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet buyer is white. o' crusin' in my 57 chevy lookin ass *****.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 06:13 PM~12092954
> *naw, thought you bought it mr deep pockets
> bet buyer is white.    o' crusin' in my 57 chevy lookin ass *****.
> *


actually yes he is white


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 05:05 PM~12092893
> *damn    you must not be doing something right.  :uh:
> *


Maybe loosing my touch. 

Yes right! Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2008, 06:44 PM~12093189
> *Maybe loosing my touch.
> 
> Yes right! Lol!
> *


prolly and you ain't no spring chicken no more either.


----------



## durty sanchez (Nov 7, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 05:56 PM~12093284
> *prolly      and you ain't no spring chicken no more either.
> *


Hahaha! Screw you asshole!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by durty sanchez_@Nov 7 2008, 07:10 PM~12093369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stupid, you forgot the bbq pit, screen door.. and broke down buick n blocks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 7 2008, 08:17 PM~12093870
> *Hahaha! Screw you asshole!!!
> *


what i say? :dunno:


----------



## durty sanchez (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 07:43 PM~12094090
> *stupid, you forgot the bbq pit, screen door.. and broke down buick n blocks.
> *


handle that while your doing it put some 20fo's in da whitehouse pwan shop


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Just Droppin in to say hey!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 09:03 PM~12095302
> *
> *


 :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:27 PM~12095055
> *Just Droppin in to say hey!
> *


long time no see


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. sic.. come bang out this dent from my rear fender..left on there by some crazy brawd.. knew that song "bust your windows" was gonna lead to nothing but trouble. heffa put big ass foot size dent it.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Lol, Great Story!! Yep I have been MIA!! J/k Been around! Whats up???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:31 PM~12095525
> *Lol, Great Story!! Yep I have been MIA!! J/k Been around! Whats up???
> *


 :0 :biggrin: sup D


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:31 PM~12095525
> *Lol, Great Story!! Yep I have been MIA!! J/k Been around! Whats up???
> *


fk that. think car might be in need of a fresh makeover now. and its jus same o' same o' namean!  like new avatar.. tittys look nice.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 08:36 PM~12095564
> *:0  :biggrin: sup D
> *


Hey Homie! whats up??


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 11:39 PM~12095588
> *fk that.    think car might be in need of a fresh makeover now.      and its jus same o' same o'  namean!
> *


MAYN DEEP POCKETS BAWLIN ASS *****


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:39 PM~12095589
> *Hey Homie! whats up??
> *


kickin back, counting my pennies so i can try keep up with the ballers on here


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 08:39 PM~12095588
> *fk that.    think car might be in need of a fresh makeover now.      and its jus same o' same o'  namean!      like new avatar..  tittys look nice.
> *


Thanks My boobs always nice Thank you very much!!! Makover what this time? new color? I have ideas!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 11:40 PM~12095594
> *MAYN DEEP  POCKETS BAWLIN ASS *****
> *


dunno what you talkin about. i'm just strugglin to keep up with ya'll rich dudes. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:42 PM~12095605
> *Thanks My boobs always nice Thank you very much!!! Makover what this time? new color? I have ideas!!
> *


word? i got ideas too!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 08:41 PM~12095599
> *kickin back, counting my pennies so i can try keep up with the ballers on here
> *


I know how that goes... I hold my own though.... I dont keep staks but i am counting bills! you know i have alot of plans!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:44 PM~12095619
> *I know how that goes... I hold my own though.... I dont keep staks but i am counting bills! you know i have alot of plans!!
> *


Already!!! so you decide on what show?


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 08:43 PM~12095613
> *word? i got ideas too!
> *


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 08:45 PM~12095630
> *Already!!! so you decide on what show?
> *


if i can get ahold of the magazine, then i am touring Tejano Super Show in Odessa !!! 1year Reunion!!! I loved that show!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:47 PM~12095649
> *if i can get ahold of the magazine, then i am touring Tejano Super Show in Odessa !!! 1year Reunion!!!  I loved that show!!
> *



Ive been thinkin of hittin it up even if i dont take tha car


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 7 2008, 09:08 PM~12095333
> *:uh:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 project sold :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 11:50 PM~12095663
> *:0 project sold  :0  :0
> *


SO NEW PROJECT? :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 08:49 PM~12095658
> *Ive been thinkin of hittin it up even if i dont take tha car
> *


Do it!!!! We can chill!! I need a buddy to go with!!! Cuz  Toro i dont think is going this year!! *Tears* That makes me Sad


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 09:51 PM~12095671
> *SO NEW PROJECT? :0
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 09:51 PM~12095674
> *Do it!!!! We can chill!! I need a buddy to go with!!! Cuz   Toro i dont think is going this year!!  *Tears* That makes me Sad
> *


make sure i can go to nesto... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:51 PM~12095674
> *Do it!!!! We can chill!! I need a buddy to go with!!! Cuz   Toro i dont think is going this year!!  *Tears* That makes me Sad
> *


Damn tell em dont forget bout us texas folks :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 11:52 PM~12095684
> *make sure i can go to nesto... :0
> *


Ima check see If i can stall out for few weeks, want hit it up? good show to attend...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 09:53 PM~12095698
> *Ima check see If i can stall out for few weeks, want hit it up? good show to attend...
> *


yea i never been to it


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 08:52 PM~12095687
> *Damn tell em dont forget bout us texas folks :cheesy:
> *


Of course not!!! Impalas Would never!!! But the Mag is going for sure! my Buddy may not be!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 08:54 PM~12095707
> *yea i never been to it
> *


oh you have to go!!!! its a blast!!! one of the Best Shows i have ever been to!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 7 2008, 11:54 PM~12095707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 7 2008, 09:56 PM~12095715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  u got my number neegah.. i might take L.A. Magnum..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 11:57 PM~12095726
> *so lets roll... :biggrin:
> :0   u got my number neegah.. i might take L.A. Magnum..
> *


hey. you gonna keep actin like a bitch or you gonna sell me that .45?


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

I was gunna fly but if you boys from Htown Drive I'll go on a road trip with!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 11:57 PM~12095726
> *so lets roll... :biggrin:
> :0   u got my number neegah.. i might take L.A. Magnum..
> *


Ah fk it, im down :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:59 PM~12095742
> *I was gunna fly but if you boys from Htown Drive I'll go  on a road trip with!
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 7 2008, 09:58 PM~12095741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets go :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Damn went threw most of this thread not to many pics of rides :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 12:00 AM~12095752
> ****** its a gun show next weekend at g brown convention center go get u like two for the price of one
> lets go  :biggrin:
> *


word? they gonna have metal detectors there?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:01 AM~12095761
> *Damn went threw most of this thread not to many pics of rides :tears:
> *


We dont lowride in here just post whore and post smilies all day


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 10:01 PM~12095762
> *word?  they gonna have metal detectors there?
> *


dont matter.. if u concealed license u can jus mob in...if u dont they jus make u secure your weapon :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:02 PM~12095774
> *We dont lowride in here just post whore and post smilies all day
> *


fuckin right


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:02 PM~12095774
> *We dont lowride in here just post whore and post smilies all day
> *


thats cool whoring is always good :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:03 AM~12095791
> *thats cool whoring is always good :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:01 AM~12095761
> *Damn went threw most of this thread not to many pics of rides :tears:
> *


here ya go.. now shut da fk up!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 09:42 PM~12095605
> *Thanks My boobs always nice Thank you very much!!! Makover what this time? new color? I have ideas!!
> *


and i do have agreee they look nice :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:04 PM~12095801
> *and i do have agreee they look nice  :0
> *


Lol, Thanks! Whats up I am Diamond D!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2008, 12:04 AM~12095799
> *here ya go.. now shut da fk up!
> 
> 
> ...


tha snitch got him a new car??? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 12:02 AM~12095779
> *dont matter.. if u concealed license u can jus mob in...if u dont they jus make u secure your weapon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 10:04 PM~12095799
> *here ya go.. now shut da fk up!
> 
> 
> ...


thats nicer than my ride :biggrin: , well atleast thats what i'm getting fom LIL lately since evryone says G-Bodies suck :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12095810
> *Lol, Thanks! Whats up I am Diamond D!
> *


i need nude pics of supposed bewbs..pm me pics :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 7 2008, 10:06 PM~12095812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 8 2008, 12:06 AM~12095812
> *tha snitch got him a new car??? :0
> *


yeah..said he gonna have a fleet of rusty 4 doors from 60-70 the whole lineup he says. :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:06 AM~12095819
> *thats nicer than my ride :biggrin: , well atleast thats what i'm getting fom LIL lately since evryone says G-Bodies suck :angry:
> *


g-bodys are for beginners and little kids.. but some fools don't understand that concept. but i ain't saying names.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12095810
> *Lol, Thanks! Whats up I am Diamond D!
> *


how's it going? wel they call me boozin or bounzin depending on the day :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 09:06 PM~12095820
> *i need nude pics of supposed bewbs..pm me pics  :biggrin:
> *


No Baby you gotta Pay to Play..J/K.. These dont come out for pictures!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2008, 12:07 AM~12095829
> *yeah..said he gonna have a fleet of rusty 4 doors  from 60-70    the whole lineup he says.  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:09 PM~12095841
> *No Baby you gotta Pay to Play..J/K.. These dont come out for pictures!
> *


what do they come out for :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 7 2008, 10:09 PM~12095841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deeeezzzz nuuuttttzzzz.. welcome to the houston topic :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:08 PM~12095833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know this car :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:08 PM~12095836
> *how's it going? wel they call me boozin or bounzin depending on the day :biggrin:
> *


Chillin chillin! nice name ! how are you?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:10 AM~12095862
> *i know this car :biggrin:
> *


how you like my car? its a bucket but i keep it clean  











What clear did you use?


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 09:10 PM~12095858
> *:0
> deeeezzzz nuuuttttzzzz.. welcome to the houston topic  :biggrin:
> *



LMFO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 12:10 AM~12095858
> *:0
> deeeezzzz nuuuttttzzzz.. welcome to the houston topic  :biggrin:
> *


got em! popped his cherry even!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:11 PM~12095867
> *Chillin chillin! nice name ! how are you?
> *


i'm good just chillin at work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 8 2008, 12:11 AM~12095877
> *how you like my car? its a bucket but i keep it clean
> What clear did you use?
> *


then kind thats transparent. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2008, 12:12 AM~12095879
> *got em!    popped his cherry even!
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 7 2008, 10:11 PM~12095878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u ..i like to thank u of course...latin,slim,ragalac,nesto,htown ace,sic713,tj,attention whore, and anyone else i missed...i did it for u guys... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2008, 12:12 AM~12095884
> *then kind thats transparent.  :uh:
> *


LIKE OMG!!! ARE YOU FREAKING SERIOUS???


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:11 PM~12095877
> *how you like my car? its a bucket but i keep it clean
> What clear did you use?
> *


shit i have no idea i got it painted 12 years ago can't remember, all i know is it's 7 coats of kandy 3 coats of clear, still easy to scratch though :angry:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:12 PM~12095881
> *i'm good just chillin at work
> *


Fun Stuff!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:14 AM~12095902
> *shit i have no idea i got it painted 12 years ago can't remember, all i know is it's 7 coats of kandy 3 coats of clear, still easy to scratch though :angry:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:14 PM~12095903
> *Fun Stuff!!
> *


i don't know about fun but easy money thats fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:14 AM~12095902
> *shit i have no idea i got it painted 12 years ago can't remember, all i know is it's 7 coats of kandy 3 coats of clear, still easy to scratch though :angry:
> *


damn 12 years? looks good for paint job that old. you keep that mother fk're wrapped in cotton when not driving it/


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 16 2007, 10:32 AM~9240918
> *u guys should like this one Dazza before she turned all plastic
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 12:13 AM~12095896
> *
> thank u ..i like to thank u of course...latin,slim,ragalac,nesto,htown ace,sic713,tj,attention whore, and anyone else i missed...i did it for u guys...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 10:16 PM~12095922
> *damn  12 years?  looks good for paint job that old.    you keep that mother fk're wrapped in cotton when not driving it/
> *


it just sits in the garage nothing special hard to believe it still looks this good threw all the years of abuse i gave it, it's been hit twice and got on fire while clwning some fools :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12095944
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:17 PM~12095939
> *:0
> *


see i told u it was old Dazza was not completely plastic yet :biggrin: that was 3 weeks after i got it back from the paint shop in Oakland


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:19 AM~12095957
> *see i told u it was old Dazza was not completely plastic yet  :biggrin: that was 3 weeks after i got it back from the paint shop in Oakland
> *



i will never forget that cover of lowrider mag. she did...tha cinco de mayo one :cheesy:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:21 PM~12095976
> *i will never forget that cover of lowrider mag. she did...tha cinco de mayo one :cheesy:
> *


shit i memba when my garage was covered wall to wall with all here posters now i would be scared to get any of her new ones


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:15 PM~12095916
> *i don't know about fun but easy money thats fo sho :biggrin:
> *


Thats Always Good!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

groupies..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:22 AM~12095987
> *shit i memba when my garage was covered wall to wall with all here posters now i would be scared to get any of her new ones
> *


yup seen her last year at show and she looked fake as hell...ill still hit it tho :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:23 PM~12096001
> *yup seen her last year at show and she looked fake as hell...ill still hit it tho :biggrin:
> *


me to


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:22 PM~12095987
> *shit i memba when my garage was covered wall to wall with all here posters now i would be scared to get any of her new ones
> *


What are you talking about??


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:24 PM~12096016
> *What are you talking about??
> *


the model Dazza


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

I caught up.... NVM your talking about a model!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

I caught up.... NVM your talking about a model!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 8 2008, 12:25 AM~12096025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:25 PM~12096026
> *I caught up.... NVM your talking about a model!
> *


unless u got some pics of u that i could put on the walls :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 09:26 PM~12096032
> *:uh:
> *


 sorry! you know i am blonde and the double post thing.... thank the quick reply button!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 8 2008, 12:28 AM~12096055
> *sorry! you know i am blonde and the double post thing.... thank the quick reply button!
> *


your forgiven.


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:27 PM~12096049
> *unless u got some pics of u that i could put on the walls :biggrin:
> *


why would you want me on your wall .... i am not a feature model yet.... I have only been under Show Cov a few times!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm out 


deuce losers


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 09:28 PM~12096065
> *your forgiven.
> *


Thank you!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 09:30 PM~12096083
> *i'm out
> deuce  losers
> *


Night hun


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2008, 10:30 PM~12096083
> *i'm out
> deuce  losers
> *


oh yeah thats right it's later over there


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:31 PM~12096096
> *Night hun
> *


so no plans for this friday night


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:35 PM~12096141
> *so no plans for this friday night
> *


Me nope.... sleep and relaxing... for once!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

for once so u a party girl thats cool


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 7 2008, 09:38 PM~12096178
> *for once so u a party girl thats cool
> *


nope not a party girl.... I work!! alot!!!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 09:39 PM~12096188
> *:cheesy:
> *


YAY!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 8 2008, 12:41 AM~12096204
> *YAY!
> *


HA! doing 20 things at once...lol


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 09:42 PM~12096211
> *HA! doing 20 things at once...lol
> *


Who me or you??


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 9 2005, 07:58 PM~2587652
> *I knew I would find a way to post more pics.
> *


i found some pics nice monte


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

So Mr. Cali Ryder.... you down for the Road trip??


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 8 2008, 12:43 AM~12096219
> *Who me or you??
> *


me.....wait what 20 things you doing? :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:48 PM~12096249
> *So Mr. Cali Ryder.... you down for the Road trip??
> *


yea pm me ur number and we will talk  but im down


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 12:48 AM~12096258
> *yea pm me ur number and we will talk   but im down
> *


ima look into tha rooms tomorrow..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:51 PM~12096270
> *ima look into tha rooms tomorrow..
> *


cool me and diamondstudded are sharing one so we only need one bed..lol.. but let me know how much.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 12:52 AM~12096282
> *cool me and diamondstudded are sharing one so we only need one bed..lol.. but let me know how much.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:54 PM~12096300
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


hope she likes black guys


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Wooohooo Im Excited! !!!!! We Can get a double room... cheaper!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 12:55 AM~12096306
> *hope she likes nee gas
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:56 PM~12096318
> *Wooohooo Im Excited! !!!!! We Can get a double room... cheaper!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 09:55 PM~12096306
> *hope she likes black guys
> *


Oh really???? Why???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 10:58 PM~12096341
> *Oh really????  Why???
> *


bcuz i know one.... :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 10:00 PM~12096352
> *bcuz i know one.... :0
> *


Thats Cool! Imma Pm u in a min!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 09:48 PM~12096250
> *me.....wait what 20 things you doing? :scrutinize:
> *


Workin on my time off..... Suprise Suprise!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 8 2008, 01:02 AM~12096370
> *Workin on my time off..... Suprise Suprise!
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:01 PM~12096365
> *Thats Cool!  Imma Pm u in a min!
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

^^^^^^^Thats the only bad thing both shows are on the same day ! ^^^^^^^


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 7 2008, 11:09 PM~12096431
> *^^^^^^^Thats the only bad thing both shows are on the same day ! ^^^^^^^
> *


i know where ill be :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 10:13 PM~12096464
> *i know where ill be  :biggrin:
> *


 lol!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 01:13 AM~12096464
> *i know where ill be  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 7 2008, 11:14 PM~12096473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u stupid neegah


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2008, 10:16 PM~12096489
> *
> u stupid neegah
> *


What the heck does that smiley mean? With the Bandanna?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 8 2008, 01:20 AM~12096525
> *What the heck does that smiley mean? With the Bandanna?
> *


Cali a Crip


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 7 2008, 10:22 PM~12096544
> *Cali a Crip
> *


 uhho what did i get myself into??? lol.... J/k ... I hope!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 7 2008, 11:22 PM~12096544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u good   :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Night Guys Going to bed!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 8 2008, 12:00 AM~12096855
> *Night Guys Going to bed!
> *


ill hit u up tomorrow


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 8 2008, 12:00 AM~12096855
> *Night Guys Going to bed!
> *


lucky you got 3 more hours of work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 12:13 AM~12095896
> *
> thank u ..i like to thank u of course...latin,slim,ragalac,nesto,htown ace,sic713,tj,attention whore, and anyone else i missed...i did it for u guys...  :biggrin:
> *


brings a :tears: to my eyes.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 8 2008, 12:14 AM~12095902
> *shit i have no idea i got it painted 12 years ago can't remember, all i know is it's 7 coats of kandy 3 coats of clear, still easy to scratch though :angry:
> *


got bout 8 coats of glossssss on tha hoe


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2008, 08:19 AM~12097899
> *brings a :tears: to my eyes.
> *


what??? deezzz nutttttzzz :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2008, 01:11 AM~12096445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2008, 09:56 AM~12098389
> *Bump
> *


  can u still win if you are not present at the show??


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes. 

No need to be presenet to win. We will hold your prize until you are avalible to pick it up.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2008, 09:59 AM~12098400
> *Yes.
> 
> No need to be presenet to win. We will hold your prize until you are avalible to pick it up.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 12:40 PM~12098583
> *:uh:
> *


Ok then if you win we will sell your prize, but anyone else we will hold it for them.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2008, 10:42 AM~12098591
> *Ok then if you win we will sell your prize, but anyone else we will hold it for them.
> *


sounds like a obama hater :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 01:15 PM~12098762
> *sounds like a obama hater  :biggrin:
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








<---Obama Voter


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 8 2008, 09:09 AM~12098134
> *got bout 8 coats of glossssss on tha hoe
> *


noumsayn got bout noumsayn, bout 8 coats of glowse on dat ho


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

I need a drink tonight! :cheesy:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2008, 01:15 PM~12098762
> *sounds like a obama hater  :biggrin:
> *


I will make you a deal. If you buy $100 worth of tickets from me I will wear an obama shirt to the show.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 8 2008, 01:37 PM~12098891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know a good spot


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 8 2008, 11:34 AM~12098868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how bout u just wear one anyway.... u kno wdeep down u want to..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2008, 03:32 PM~12099817
> *i know a good spot
> *


I aint goin to your house! :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 8 2008, 05:03 PM~12099960
> *I aint goin to your house! :nono:
> *


trippin, didn't have that in mind.. killer would fk you up. was thinkin palace inn jacuzzi room.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2008, 04:19 PM~12100014
> *trippin, didn't have that in mind..  killer would fk you up.    was thinkin palace inn jacuzzi room.
> *


 :roflmao: No *****. That aint happenun either!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2008, 05:19 PM~12100014
> *trippin, didn't have that in mind..  killer would fk you up.    was thinkin palace inn jacuzzi room.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

whats up guys?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone has a g body frame for sale? if so pm me


i just need the frame not another g body


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 8 2008, 09:53 PM~12101542
> *anyone has a g body frame for sale? if so pm me
> i just need the frame not another g body
> *



Shut the fk up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 8 2008, 08:22 PM~12101763
> *Shut the fk up
> *


 :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

was up H.TOWN homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 8 2008, 08:53 PM~12101542
> *anyone has a g body frame for sale? if so pm me
> i just need the frame not another g body
> *



maybe a 4 door one....... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 8 2008, 11:59 PM~12102367
> *was up H.TOWN homies  :wave:  :wave:
> *


que onda payaso


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 11:31 AM~12104405
> *RUSTY
> 
> Posts: 3,448
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Rolling through*


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2008, 03:14 PM~12105462
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Texans :nosad: 

Dynamo :nosad:

Hope the Rockets can beat the Lakers tonight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2008, 07:09 PM~12106655
> *Texans :nosad:
> 
> Dynamo :nosad:
> ...


bad day for your groupies huh?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2008, 07:09 PM~12106655
> *Texans :nosad:
> 
> Dynamo :nosad:
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2008, 05:09 PM~12106655
> *Texans :nosad:
> 
> Dynamo :nosad:
> ...


who gives a fuck


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

How Was That Picnic In HTown?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2008, 07:48 PM~12106871
> *who gives a fuck
> *


DZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NNNNNNNNUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Realy good turn out. Lots of rides, lots of food and lots of fun.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 9 2008, 07:53 PM~12106908
> *DZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NNNNNNNNUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


got his ass!


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 








:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 9-0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2008, 06:22 PM~12106721
> *bad day for your groupies huh?
> *


Yea :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 9 2008, 06:26 PM~12106751
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Agreed!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2008, 06:48 PM~12106871
> *who gives a fuck
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:31 AM~12104405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam ***** I figured u was a lil dude but dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ***** u is ity bity!!!!!!! U ol 3 ft halfa body having ass ***** lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 06:13 PM~12107103
> *Dam ***** I figured u was a lil dude but dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ***** u is ity bity!!!!!!! U ol 3 ft halfa body having ass ***** lol
> *


that ***** really do look like a fuckin smurf... did u notice he was standing behind the lady cop the whole time??? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 06:29 PM~12107256
> *that ***** really do look like a fuckin smurf... did u notice he was standing behind the lady cop the whole time???  :0
> *


Ha.....readytosnitchowned!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 9 2008, 06:53 PM~12106908
> *DZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NNNNNNNNUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 9 2008, 08:29 PM~12107256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he like "keep eye out for fat dude with hot wing sauce on his shirt.. :ugh: "


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 06:45 PM~12107379
> *Ha.....readytosnitchowned!
> *


show was cool...homer pimpson needs to unass my laptop... :0 i smell conspiracy already..i bought raffle tickets and he kept sayin "cali u are gonna win sic's pinstriping" :0 ***** never said shit about the laptop :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 07:13 PM~12107103
> *Dam ***** I figured u was a lil dude but dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ***** u is ity bity!!!!!!! U ol 3 ft halfa body having ass ***** lol
> *


Lol!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 06:13 PM~12107103
> *Dam ***** I figured u was a lil dude but dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ***** u is ity bity!!!!!!! U ol 3 ft halfa body having ass ***** lol
> *


***** look like a special student..head all big with a small ass body.. wonder if he can talk without drooling on himself??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 08:50 PM~12107437
> ****** look like a special student..head all big with a small ass body.. wonder if he can talk without drooling on himself??
> *


did you throw down with homeskillet?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2008, 06:57 PM~12107499
> *did you throw down with homeskillet?
> *


naw i was clownin with the homies and looked for the lady cop bcuz i was drinkin in public and seen this lil midget muthafucka behind her and actually didnt want any trouble...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12107526
> *naw i was clownin with the homies and looked for the lady cop bcuz i was drinkin in public and seen this lil midget muthafucka behind her and actually didnt want any trouble...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

turnout today was pretty good...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2008, 08:46 PM~12107394
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 07:00 PM~12107526
> *naw i was clownin with the homies and looked for the lady cop bcuz i was drinkin in public and seen this lil midget muthafucka behind her and actually didnt want any trouble...
> *


Ha we sho was clownin in da roast a ***** bucket parkin section...hahaha......too bad we aint have some tickets we woulda been writing lowrider no no's alllllllll dayyyyyyyyy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 9 2008, 07:13 PM~12107103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was stand next ragalac i didnt see no fucken cop there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:21 PM~12107711
> *:uh:  5ft
> i was stand next  ragalac i didnt see no fucken cop there
> *


you could prolly only see belt buckle from your eye level. 



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 9 2008, 07:18 PM~12107682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u wasnt in the roast a ***** section shut up :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2008, 07:29 PM~12107796
> *you could prolly only see belt buckle from your eye level.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 ***** zipper high to everybody


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:30 PM~12107810
> *:0 ***** zipper high to everybody
> *


***** looking at crotch's all day lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2008, 08:29 PM~12107796
> *you could prolly only see belt buckle from your eye level.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im surprice you could see. with that big ass belly of yours


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 9 2008, 07:32 PM~12107830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


womp womp womp..dud...next joke :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pics of the show 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12107540


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 07:30 PM~12107798
> *:biggrin:   sent a few ****** home with they heads down..they know who they are..****** didnt even wanna say bye to a *****..lol..
> u wasnt in the roast a ***** section shut up  :uh:
> *


Ha......mayne think u gon need to hand em the hurt feelings report !!!!!!!!











Impala65 was next to me during the hop.....***** said....hey man can u pick me up on ur shoulders so I can see please???????............poor kid...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 07:44 PM~12107990
> *Ha......mayne think u gon need to hand em the hurt feelings report !!!!!!!!
> Impala65 was next to me during the hop.....***** said....hey man can u pick me up on ur shoulders so I can see please???????............poor kid...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 08:44 PM~12107990
> *Ha......mayne think u gon need to hand em the hurt feelings report !!!!!!!!
> Impala65 was next to me during the hop.....***** said....hey man can u pick me up on ur shoulders so I can see please???????............poor kid...
> *


:uh: but you picked up the wrong kid


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 07:45 PM~12108004
> *:uh:  but you picked up the wrong kid
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:45 PM~12108004
> *:uh:  but you picked up the wrong kid
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 07:45 PM~12108004
> *:uh:  but you picked up the wrong kid
> *


My bad mijo next time you'll get to get picked up after my nephew ok???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 07:57 PM~12108142
> *My bad mijo next time you'll get to get picked up after my nephew ok???
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: cali rydah, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, RAGALAC, DiamondStuddedPrincess
30" :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 08:01 PM~12108189
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, RAGALAC, DiamondStuddedPrincess
> 30" :biggrin:
> *


if his shit wouldnt have broke he woulda did 35


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:02 PM~12108202
> *if his shit wouldnt have broke he woulda did 35
> *


thanks for letting me know


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 08:03 PM~12108217
> *thanks for letting me know
> *


wasnt talkin to u ...was talkin to the real lowriders on this site...jus used ur post bcuz i didnt wanna retype all that shit...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:07 PM~12108279
> *wasnt talkin to u ...was talkin to the real lowriders on this site...jus used ur post bcuz i didnt wanna retype all that shit...
> *


then give me my thanks back :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

wheres impala65??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 08:08 PM~12108290
> *then give me my thanks back  :uh:
> *


nope


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:09 PM~12108310
> *wheres impala65??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


leaning on someones dodge


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 08:10 PM~12108319
> *leaning on someones dodge
> *


dont try to be cool... u shitting in ur diaper all alone... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:12 PM~12108336
> *dont try to be cool... u shitting in ur diaper all alone... :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice set up sic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 08:15 PM~12108367
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

whos 58?

from latinkustoms?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 08:20 PM~12108431
> *whos 58?
> 
> from latinkustoms?
> *


toooo easy...imma let u slide on that one


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 10:20 PM~12108431
> *whos 58?
> 
> from latinkustoms?
> *


dddddddddzzzzzzzzzzz nnnnuuutttttzzzzzz


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 10:22 PM~12108451
> *toooo easy...imma let u slide on that one
> *


fuck dat


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 9 2008, 08:47 PM~12108710
> *fuck dat
> 
> 
> ...


u stupid :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ragalac..imp65 said he was right by u at the hop..lookin at the pic he wasnt by anyone..ole lonely lookin ass


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up cali,noe and slim..kool seeing ya at the park.. homies..and coca as well..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 10:50 PM~12108739
> *wut up cali,noe and slim..kool seeing ya at the park.. homies..and coca as well..
> *


what up goof troop


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 08:50 PM~12108739
> *wut up cali,noe and slim..kool seeing ya at the park.. homies..and coca as well..
> *


that was racist goofy..only sending shouts to the neegahs??? :biggrin: naw it was cool seeing you and empire there


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 9 2008, 08:16 PM~12108383
> *nice set up sic
> *


X2...sic shit was shittin on ****** out there.......................................too bad he went n spent his money on some chicken instead of finishin it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 08:52 PM~12108764
> *X2...sic shit was shittin on ****** out there.......................................too bad he went n spent his money on some chicken instead of finishin it...
> *


 :0 his broke ass aint got no money..ole beggin for hand me downs ass neegah.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 08:52 PM~12108764
> *X2...sic shit was shittin on ****** out there.......................................too bad he went n spent his money on some chicken instead of finishin it...
> *


naw on the cool sic shit was looking really good..i told him i was proud of him and coca pearl was like "thats for me to say".. and walked off with his hand on sic shoulder..musta been some father son time :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 08:51 PM~12108761
> *that was racist goofy..only sending shouts to the neegahs???  :biggrin:  naw it was cool seeing you and empire there
> *


cause yall the only ones showing love to a homie..cant forget my ***** mick and budah from RO..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 08:50 PM~12108739
> *wut up cali,noe and slim..kool seeing ya at the park.. homies..and coca as well..
> *


Wat up goof is always good to see da homies........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 9 2008, 08:51 PM~12108753
> *what up goof troop
> *


car lookin good..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 08:55 PM~12108794
> *cause yall the only ones showing love to a homie..cant forget my ***** mick and budah from RO..
> *


 :biggrin:  i still havent met those guys yet


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey boys


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 08:56 PM~12108805
> *car lookin good..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 08:56 PM~12108797
> *Wat up goof is always good to see da homies........
> *


i see ya j walking on them 6 rings concord..  ..man i went to Krazy Toyz party on Sat. night..a all jordan affair to get in to the party..in the NAWF.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 08:51 PM~12108761
> *that was racist goofy..only sending shouts to the neegahs???  :biggrin:  naw it was cool seeing you and empire there
> *


Ha....caughtintheracistactowned.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 08:58 PM~12108831
> *i see ya j walking on them 6 rings concord..  ..man i went to Krazy Toyz party on Sat. night..a all jordan affair to get in to the party..in the NAWF.. :biggrin:
> *


baller :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 08:59 PM~12108843
> *Ha....caughtintheracistactowned.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 10:56 PM~12108805
> *car lookin good..
> *


thankx it was on its way to 40's but busted my hose at 30 on the third hit and chipped out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 9 2008, 09:01 PM~12108860
> *thankx it was on its way to 40's but busted my hose at 30 on the third hit and chipped out
> *


 :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 08:58 PM~12108831
> *i see ya j walking on them 6 rings concord..  ..man i went to Krazy Toyz party on Sat. night..a all jordan affair to get in to the party..in the NAWF.. :biggrin:
> *


Dam shoulda hita ***** up n invited!!!!!!!!....and yea I had just copped them fake ass sixrings.........55 bucks a piece at da flea....lol.....prolly gon fall apart ina week o so...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12108849
> *baller  :0
> *


nah ..J flosser... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:04 PM~12108890
> *Dam shoulda hita ***** up n invited!!!!!!!!....and yea I had just copped them fake ass sixrings.........55 bucks a piece at da flea....lol.....prolly gon fall apart ina week o so...
> *


fakejaysfromfleamarketowned :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 09:05 PM~12108901
> *nah ..J flosser...  :biggrin:
> *


must be nice
:cheesy:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

hey goofy whats going on??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:04 PM~12108890
> *Dam shoulda hita ***** up n invited!!!!!!!!....and yea I had just copped them fake ass sixrings.........55 bucks a piece at da flea....lol.....prolly gon fall apart ina week o so...*


 super glue ... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 9 2008, 09:47 PM~12108709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i was there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 9 2008, 09:07 PM~12108932
> *hey goofy whats going on??
> *


wuts up ma..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 08:57 PM~12108812
> *:biggrin:   i still havent met those guys yet
> *


Just look around aint but 5 black guys prolly in htown lowridin.....and sic don't count.....he white...


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 08:08 PM~12108943
> *wuts up ma..
> *


chillin chillin long time no see!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:08 PM~12108946
> *Just look around aint but 5 black guys prolly in htown lowridin.....and sic don't count.....he white...
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 9 2008, 09:10 PM~12108969
> *chillin chillin long time no see!
> *


indeed....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 09:07 PM~12108934
> *super glue ... :biggrin:
> *


For 55bucks....ill just buy some mo :biggrin: knowmsayin....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:11 PM~12108981
> *For 55bucks....ill just buy some mo  :biggrin: knowmsayin....
> *


gotta fake it to u make it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

7 Members: cali rydah, RAGALAC, Lord Goofy, G-Bodyman, i*ndividualsneil*, Lady_Ace, kustommadess
call me neegah :biggrin:


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

> :0
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > :0
> >
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 10:11 PM~12108981
> *For 55bucks....ill just buy some mo  :biggrin: knowmsayin....
> *


 :uh: ill sell you mine, just cut the toe box so they can fit you


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:14 PM~12109027
> *:uh:  ill sell you mine, just cut the toe box so they can fit you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 11:02 PM~12108877
> *:twak:  :scrutinize:
> *


u right....... nextime


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 9 2008, 09:17 PM~12109070
> *u right.......mabey nextime
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:14 PM~12109027
> *:uh:  ill sell you mine, just cut the toe box so they can fit you
> *


Prolly need to glue two of them hoes together just to make one for me wit yo toddler size foot......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 10:18 PM~12109084
> *Prolly need to glue two of them hoes together just to make one for me wit yo toddler size foot......
> *


mother fucker mad because i pay 1/3 of what he pays


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:18 PM~12109084
> *Prolly need to glue two of them hoes together just to make one for me wit yo toddler size foot......
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:18 PM~12109084
> *Prolly need to glue two of them hoes together just to make one for me wit yo toddler size foot......
> *


all that baby 10c j's .. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 09:20 PM~12109100
> *all that baby  10c j's .. :biggrin:
> *


shit my wifes jordan collection is 2.5 - 3 y :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:19 PM~12109092
> *mother fucker mad because i pay 1/3 of what he pays
> *


size 7...damn...lil foot


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:21 PM~12109112
> *shit my wifes jordan collection is 2.5 - 3 y  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:19 PM~12109092
> *mother fucker mad because i pay 1/3 of what he pays
> *


U dam right..............if I wore size extrasmedium I might be able to afford the real ones like u.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 09:22 PM~12109137
> *:biggrin:
> *


storage space under stairs looks like inventory room at footlocker :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck da j walkintalkin.......looks like somebody told some folks in houston there gon be a lot of nice weather coming up cuz there is a lot of drop tops out n bout in htown........and there's still more to come.......so I hear.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:28 PM~12109221
> *Fuck da j walkintalkin.......looks like somebody told some folks in houston there gon be a lot of nice weather coming up cuz there is a lot of drop tops out n bout in htown........and there's still more to come.......so I hear.
> *


who asked u ole marvin zindler eyewitness news ass halfa neegah :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 10:29 PM~12109229
> *who asked u ole marvin zindler eyewitness news ass halfa neegah  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:29 PM~12109229
> *who asked u ole marvin zindler eyewitness news ass halfa neegah  :0
> *


Hey...well.....not like it matter to me...or u...since we just some no rider roast a ***** bucket ass ******....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 09:33 PM~12109277
> *Hey...well.....not like it matter to me...or u...since we just some no rider roast a ***** bucket ass ******....
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:33 PM~12109275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There u go again wit them fo do's.......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 10:36 PM~12109304
> *There u go again wit them fo do's.......
> *


:uh: get a 2 door conversion then, :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 11:28 PM~12109221
> *Fuck da j walkintalkin.......looks like somebody told some folks in houston there gon be a lot of nice weather coming up cuz there is a lot of drop tops out n bout in htown........and there's still more to come.......so I hear.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 11:29 PM~12109229
> *who asked u ole marvin zindler eyewitness news ass halfa neegah  :0
> *


DDDDDDDDZZZZZZZZZZZZ NNNNNNNNNNUUUUUUUUTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 9 2008, 09:44 PM~12107990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grown ass man here. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 9 2008, 09:50 PM~12109433
> *DDDDDDDDZZZZZZZZZZZZ NNNNNNNNNNUUUUUUUUTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


good one nesto... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 12:11 AM~12109621
> *good one nesto... :biggrin:
> *


Learn from the best


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:37 PM~12109310
> *:uh:  get a 2 door conversion then,  :0
> *


Can't bang up a 2door conversion like u can a regular bigbody


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 11:25 PM~12109757
> *Can't bang up a 2door conversion like u can a regular bigbody
> *


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2008, 12:25 AM~12109757
> *Can't bang up a 2door conversion like u can a regular bigbody
> *


It's getting 96" on the lift now :biggrin: 




















First month storage fee almost due...don't stop showing up all the sudden.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 08:13 PM~12107103
> *Dam ***** I figured u was a lil dude but dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ***** u is ity bity!!!!!!! U ol 3 ft halfa body having ass ***** lol
> *



Sleeps in racecar toddler bed....... 4 door one


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 08:29 PM~12107256
> *that ***** really do look like a fuckin smurf... did u notice he was standing behind the lady cop the whole time???  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 10 2008, 06:22 AM~12110986
> *It's getting 96" on the lift now :biggrin:
> First month storage fee almost due...don't stop showing up all the sudden.
> *


Uh.....negative...will be there tonight to get r done...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:33 PM~12109275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st victim.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 10:20 AM~12111468
> *1st victim.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 08:24 AM~12111482
> *:uh:
> *


2nd victim.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that 4 door does look clean though..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 9 2008, 06:13 PM~12107103
> *Dam ***** I figured u was a lil dude but dam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ***** u is ity bity!!!!!!! U ol 3 ft halfa body having ass ***** lol
> *


sizing up another man i knew u were suspect.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH 2008 FROM 12-5PM.
THE LOCATION IS AT THE PARKING LOT OF INK 45 TATTOOS. 
I 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE 

WE WILL BE TAKING TOY DONATIONS AND MONEY DONATIONS.
ALL PROCEEDS ARE FOR THE BRIDGE OVER TROUBLE WATERS WOMEN SHELTER.

WE WILL HAVE HLC MEMBERS RIDES ON DISPLAY..THIS IS AN OPEN INVITE FOR ALL LOWRIDER WHO WANT TO DISPLAY THERE RIDES FOR A GOOD CAUSE.
FLYER COMING SOON..MORE INFO PM ME OR CALL ME 832 213 8219..GOOFY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if anyone knows the owner of that green 60, i got a bunch of 4 dr trim and parts


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 11:08 AM~12111741
> *if anyone knows the owner of that green 60, i got a bunch of 4 dr trim and parts
> *


don't forget the rotten headlight bezels.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 10:55 PM~12108785
> *naw on the cool sic shit was looking really good..i told him i was proud of him and coca pearl was like "thats for me to say".. and walked off with his hand on sic shoulder..musta been some father son time  :0
> *


YEP HAD TO HAVE A FATHER AND SON TALK WITH MY SON.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2008, 10:50 PM~12108739
> *wut up cali,noe and slim..kool seeing ya at the park.. homies..and coca as well..
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 09:08 AM~12111741
> *if anyone knows the owner of that green 60, i got a bunch of 4 dr trim and parts
> *


he a prospect of empire ill let him know later today...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 08:55 AM~12111665
> *sizing up another man i knew u were suspect.
> *


Uh....aint u got somebodys grandma diaper to be changin o somethiN???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2008, 10:15 AM~12112260
> *Uh....aint u got somebodys grandma diaper to be changin o somethiN???
> *


called in sick.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and bitch i dont change diapers.


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

so what is going on in the houston lowrider scene any cruz spots what days hours etc.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2008, 12:15 PM~12112260
> *Uh....aint u got somebodys grandma diaper to be changin o somethiN???
> *


TELL YOU UNCLE I WANT THAT RIDE........ :biggrin: BUT I CAN'T DO THE REST OF THE TERMS...... :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 10 2008, 10:58 AM~12112703
> *TELL YOU UNCLE I WANT THAT RIDE........ :biggrin: BUT I CAN'T DO THE REST OF THE TERMS...... :angry:
> *


Shit.....good luck wit dat.....dat bucket been in da fam since my dad was 18....he 45 now.....it aint going noooooooooooooooooooooooowhereeeeeeeeeeeeeee...lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 9 2008, 07:53 PM~12106913
> *Realy good turn out. Lots of rides, lots of food and lots of fun.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 10:19 AM~12112297
> *called in sick.
> *


Sick of changin diapers and wipin old man ass hu....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2008, 01:27 PM~12112928
> *Shit.....good luck wit dat.....dat bucket been in da fam since my dad was 18....he 45 now.....it aint going noooooooooooooooooooooooowhereeeeeeeeeeeeeee...lol
> *


WITH THAT INFO INFO SURE IT'S NOT. RIDE STILL NICE.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Nov 10 2008, 10:59 AM~12111685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. didnt think you'd ever do that company man


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 10 2008, 12:16 PM~12113307
> *WITH THAT INFO INFO SURE IT'S NOT.  RIDE STILL NICE.......
> *


Yeap......u oughtta see the buick!!!!!!! Now dat bitch is nice too!!!! Everytime I see he like...u need to get u a real car fuck then cadillacs n other shits........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2008, 02:51 PM~12113576
> *Yeap......u oughtta see the buick!!!!!!! Now dat bitch is nice too!!!! Everytime I see he like...u need to get u a real car fuck then cadillacs n other shits........
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: HE TALKIN GROWN FOLKS STATUS. I'LL HAVE TO COME OUT ONE DAY TO CHECK IT OUT....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2008, 02:51 PM~12113576
> *Yeap......u oughtta see the buick!!!!!!! Now dat bitch is nice too!!!! Everytime I see he like...u need to get u a real car fuck then cadillacs n other shits........
> *


your tio with the bomb?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 03:26 PM~12113843
> *your tio with the bomb?
> *


hahahahahahahahahahaha.........you already know i was gonna getcha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 01:26 PM~12113843
> *your tio with the bomb?
> *


Yea called em up n told bout the pikanic....so he brought the 50 by......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 03:48 PM~12114043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your moms ain't half bad. how much you want for her?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 02:23 PM~12114376
> *your moms ain't half bad.    how much you want for her?
> *


bitch prolly got as much rust and that 65 4 door he has..shit they both was born in the same year... :0 but the car has less miles :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 03:23 PM~12114376
> *your moms ain't half bad.    how much you want for her?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 04:28 PM~12114419
> *bitch prolly got as much rust and that 65 4 door he has..shit they both was born in the same year... :0 but the car has less miles  :biggrin:
> *


mest up but prolly true!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 04:28 PM~12114419
> *bitch prolly got as much rust and that 65 4 door he has..shit they both was born in the same year... :0 but the car has less miles  :biggrin:
> *


aaaaaahahaahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats almost as funny as tj's 2 dallar u call its


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 04:28 PM~12114419
> *bitch prolly got as much rust and that 65 4 door he has..shit they both was born in the same year... :0 but the car has less miles  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 12:21 PM~12113350
> *you gonna donate some J's to the cause senor chairman   :uh:
> mayne..   didnt think you'd ever do that company man
> *


i did that last yr for a lil girl for christmas, and a lowrider bike to a young boy who was in need..u scrooge mcfuck!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn I miss H-Town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Nov 10 2008, 04:59 PM~12114795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it don't miss you


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 03:05 PM~12114879
> *shoulda got buncha chucks instead coulda laced up buncha rug rats with those for cost of j's.
> it don't miss you
> *


Cause it was scared of me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 10 2008, 02:36 PM~12114528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 10:08 AM~12111741
> *if anyone knows the owner of that green 60, i got a bunch of 4 dr trim and parts
> *


Hold up. My bro my needs some. For his 60.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2008, 05:58 PM~12115403
> *Hold up. My bro my needs some. For his 60.
> *


do he need headlight bezels? i got some lying around some dumbass left at my house.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2008, 03:49 PM~12114054
> *hahahahahahahahahahaha.........you already know i was gonna getcha
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wussup wussup...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 05:20 PM~12115026
> *:|
> *


old rule..but time to enforce it!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 05:05 PM~12116014
> *old rule..but time to enforce it!!
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. he still has like 8 inches to go... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2008, 03:58 PM~12115403
> *Hold up. My bro my needs some. For his 60.
> *


i got some exterior trim, and other things.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

since its sounds like swapmeet day in here.. i got some fiberglass skirts for 67-68 impala/caprice. free of charge..cause theres 1 small hole and lip edge was trimmed (i guess previous owner had some twankfoes!) lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 06:12 PM~12116086
> *i got some exterior trim, and other things.
> *


Need all that. Package deal.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow its amazing how much one looses on in a week. lol. Im lost. Some body please find me.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 07:21 PM~12116171
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 10 2008, 06:23 PM~12116195
> *Wow its amazing how much one looses on in a week. lol. Im lost. Some body please find me.
> *


:uh: how are we going to find you if you cant tell us where you're located?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2008, 07:20 PM~12116167
> *Need all that. Package deal.
> *


bawlin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 07:25 PM~12116217
> *:uh:  how are we going to find you if you cant tell us where you're located?
> *


she prolly won't tell you..cause your a SNITCH!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 07:26 PM~12116229
> *she prolly won't tell you..cause your a SNITCH!
> *


 :0


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

lol. Apparently somethings never change. Whats going down on the other side of the screen Devious?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 10 2008, 05:24 PM~12116198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 06:26 PM~12116229
> *she prolly won't tell you..cause your a SNITCH!
> *


are you mad because they arent working on you car?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 10 2008, 07:28 PM~12116256
> *lol. Apparently somethings never change. Whats going down on the other side of the screen Devious?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 07:30 PM~12116263
> *:biggrin: text a neegah
> :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 07:30 PM~12116268
> *are you mad because they arent working on you car?
> *


day you catch me mad, is day they sold out of hot wings. i ain't never mad otherwise. just FYI youngsta.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 07:30 PM~12116268
> *are you mad because they arent working on you car?
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 05:33 PM~12116301
> *day you catch me mad, is day they sold out of hot wings.    i ain't never mad otherwise.  just FYI youngsta.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

damn h town does it look like im the only sad ass mfkah going to odessa? so far noones a go.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2008, 06:34 PM~12116315
> *damn h town does it look like im the only sad ass mfkah going to odessa? so far noones a go.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 10 2008, 07:28 PM~12116256
> *lol. Apparently somethings never change. Whats going down on the other side of the screen Devious?
> *



Your panties? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2008, 05:34 PM~12116315
> *damn h town does it look like im the only sad ass mfkah going to odessa? so far noones a go.
> *


texas bowties is going :cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 07:33 PM~12116301
> *day you catch me mad, is day they sold out of hot wings.    i ain't never mad otherwise.  just FYI youngsta.
> *



Or when string on flag at panchos breaks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 10 2008, 07:37 PM~12116343
> *Or when string on flag at panchos breaks
> *


fk panchos, that shyt sucks.. i stay in the hood.. don't need no panchos.. i go to original ninfas on navigation.. or don carlos in hood 76th st. for quick drivethru stuff hit up el alteno on harrisburg.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 10 2008, 07:35 PM~12116329
> *Your panties? :biggrin:
> *


no sweety, they didnt get to drop becuase your boxers beat me to it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 07:35 PM~12116331
> *texas bowties is going  :cheesy:
> *


gotta go rep for all the solo riders


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 07:39 PM~12116368
> *fk panchos, that shyt sucks..  i stay in the hood..  don't need no panchos..    i go to original ninfas on navigation.. or don carlos in hood 76th st.  for quick drivethru stuff hit up el alteno on harrisburg.
> *


Bawler


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne..alll this yada yada....but if I'm correct rusty65 was da only one at da park walkin round......aint gon say no names but 2 other ****** were no where to be found ........


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 07:39 PM~12116368
> *fk panchos, that shyt sucks..  i stay in the hood..  don't need no panchos..    i go to original ninfas on navigation.. or don carlos in hood 76th st.  for quick drivethru stuff hit up el alteno on harrisburg.
> *


Now that I got your attention second month storage due.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 10 2008, 06:43 PM~12116397
> *no sweety, they didnt get to drop becuase your boxers beat me to it.
> *


 :0


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

los tacos de bistek are good from Taqueria Monterrey on 75th St.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2008, 06:45 PM~12116412
> *Mayne..alll this yada yada....but if I'm correct rusty65 was da only one at da park walkin round......aint gon say no names but 2 other ****** were no where to be found ........
> *


 :uh: cheerleader


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 10 2008, 05:44 PM~12116404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. i was there gettin my mob on.. drunk, and talkin shit to pretty much whoever was around me..lol..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 06:44 PM~12116404
> *gotta go rep for all the solo riders
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:45 PM~12116412
> *Mayne..alll this yada yada....but if I'm correct rusty65 was da only one at da park walkin round......aint gon say no names but 2 other ****** were no where to be found ........
> *



Daughters b day.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, MxBlancaG, *sic713*, --TJ--, RAGALAC
hows the phone workin bish!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 07:46 PM~12116432
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 10 2008, 06:45 PM~12116422
> *los tacos de bistek are good from Taqueria Monterrey on 75th St.
> *


i can see that place from my house


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 05:47 PM~12116441
> *5 Members: cali rydah, MxBlancaG, sic713, --TJ--, RAGALAC
> hows the phone workin bish!!!
> *


great


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to drive 5 mins to get there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2008, 05:49 PM~12116459
> *great
> *


ur welcome u ungreatful bitch :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 9 2008, 08:52 PM~12108764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 05:24 PM~12116205
> *    now sic gotta wire it up and see what it dew!
> *


them 90lbs batteries aint no joke..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 07:50 PM~12116469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 07:50 PM~12116469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get her off Ms.Krazies page? She looks like some girl that was on there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 05:50 PM~12116466
> *ur welcome u ungreatful bitch  :uh:
> *


ahaa


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 10 2008, 07:51 PM~12116477
> *Did you get her off Ms.Krazies page? She looks like some girl that was on there.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 10 2008, 05:50 PM~12116474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 10 2008, 06:51 PM~12116477
> *Did you get her off Ms.Krazies page? She looks like some girl that was on there.
> *


not sure post her pic so i can answer your question


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Texas_Bowties 
post Today, 06:52 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #163557 Go to the top of the page

******************
*****
Posts: 4,721
Joined: Jan 2007
Car Club: *Fo' Dooz Mayne!*

welcome to the club


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 07:53 PM~12116512
> *:0
> *


damn guess a neegah cant text back since obama won :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 05:54 PM~12116524
> *damn guess a neegah cant text back since obama won :uh:
> *


i hit u back essay


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 07:54 PM~12116519
> *Texas_Bowties
> post Today, 06:52 PM
> User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #163557 Go to the top of the page
> ...


SOLD MY BUCKET RAG SO I CAN GET A FO' DOO.... HERD ITS BEEN BEST INVESTMENT I COULD EVER DO, HOPE THEY DIDNT LIE TO ME


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 10 2008, 07:51 PM~12116477
> *Did you get her off Ms.Krazies page? She looks like some girl that was on there.
> *


Post topless pic or move on


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 07:56 PM~12116539
> *SOLD MY BUCKET RAG SO I CAN GET A FO' DOO.... HERD ITS BEEN BEST INVESTMENT I COULD EVER DO, HOPE THEY DIDNT LIE TO ME
> *



57 vert gone from the list...someone gonna buy a house


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 06:56 PM~12116539
> *SOLD MY BUCKET RAG SO I CAN GET A FO' DOO.... HERD ITS BEEN BEST INVESTMENT I COULD EVER DO, HOPE THEY DIDNT LIE TO ME
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 10 2008, 08:00 PM~12116599
> *57 vert gone from the list...someone gonna buy a house
> *


One down, two more to go... :biggrin:

looks like 63 rag is next


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 10 2008, 07:58 PM~12116575
> *Post topless pic or move on
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 10 2008, 07:45 PM~12116412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too skinny.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 08:06 PM~12116665
> *
> too skinny.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 08:08 PM~12116687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok booty gets her a pass


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 08:01 PM~12116604
> *:twak:
> *


so it was bad idea?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 07:11 PM~12116720
> *so it was bad idea?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 08:11 PM~12116729
> *:yessad:
> *


 :angry: fk a fo' doo then


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 07:12 PM~12116740
> *:angry:  fk a fo' doo then
> *


ill take it for 100


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 08:01 PM~12116610
> *One down, two more to go... :biggrin:
> 
> looks like 63 rag is next
> *



I got 2 k on nightstand let me know


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 10 2008, 06:17 PM~12116798
> *I got 2 k on nightstand let me know
> *


pics or u dont have it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 10 2008, 08:17 PM~12116798
> *I got 2 k on nightstand let me know
> *


BBBBBBBBAAAAWWWWWWWWWLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 08:18 PM~12116806
> *pics or u dont have it
> *


wish i had 2000 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 06:19 PM~12116820
> *wish i had 2000 :angry:
> *


yea u got 20k from the 57 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 08:20 PM~12116826
> *yea u got 20k from the 57  :0
> *


 :uh: wrong


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 08:18 PM~12116806
> *pics or u dont have it
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 10 2008, 06:20 PM~12116834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 08:21 PM~12116853
> *sounds good.. loan me some money so i can go to odessa...
> 
> *


ok mr i own two houses :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 06:23 PM~12116865
> *ok mr i own two houses :uh:
> *


thats why im broke and cant afford anything


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 08:20 PM~12116826
> *yea u got 20k from the 57  :0
> *



More like 38


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 08:23 PM~12116872
> *thats why im broke and cant afford anything
> *


thats why im sellin tha buckets so i can get a house :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 06:25 PM~12116895
> *thats why im sellin tha buckets so i can get a house :uh:
> *


u only had to sell one.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2008, 08:43 PM~12117088
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


thats never gonna work!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 07:45 PM~12117104
> *thats never gonna work!
> *


BUT E=MC SQ


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 06:44 PM~12117096
> *:420:
> *


 need to steup your game in the gun dept :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 10 2008, 06:55 PM~12117211
> *need to steup your game in the gun dept :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ***** callin u out.. said ten steps and turn and shoot :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 07:01 PM~12117263
> *:0 ***** callin u out.. said ten steps and turn and shoot  :cheesy:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 10 2008, 07:05 PM~12117297
> *:guns:
> *


wuts up dave..seen u rollin in with the bed in there air..turning all them heads.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 10 2008, 07:05 PM~12117297
> *:guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 10 2008, 08:55 PM~12117211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he'd be easy target in this shiny ricky martin shirt and polished dancin shoes. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 07:41 PM~12117773
> *
> he'd be easy target in this shiny ricky martin shirt and polished dancin shoes.    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

hi guys :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 08:11 PM~12118291
> *hi guys  :wave:
> *


thats gay :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 08:14 PM~12118348
> *thats gay  :uh:
> *


indeed..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 09:14 PM~12118348
> *thats gay  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: 


nice hopper sic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Anyone want a custom caviler only $15,000 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WTF


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 10:14 PM~12118348
> *thats gay  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 10:16 PM~12118408
> *:cheesy:
> nice hopper sic
> 
> ...


when did this happen


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 10 2008, 08:44 PM~12118914
> *when did this happen
> *


not never..thats a vegas car..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2008, 08:43 PM~12117088
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


fawk civil son, no vale verga.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 10:58 PM~12119176
> *fawk civil son, no vale verga.
> *



Civils where the $$$ at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 10 2008, 10:35 PM~12118760
> *Anyone want a custom caviler only $15,000  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WTF
> *


maybe goofy, for old times sake.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 10 2008, 11:04 PM~12119270
> *Civils where the $$$ at
> *


You sure about that?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Try offshore or petrochem.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2008, 05:20 PM~12116167
> *Need all that. Package deal.
> *


u can have it, ill never need it. ill get you when u get those window cranks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 10:14 PM~12119425
> *u can have it, ill never need it. ill get you when u get those window cranks.
> *


Ready for it. Soon as we get a chance to do the deal.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 11:06 PM~12119309
> *You sure about that?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


damn mod owned on other topic :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2008, 11:14 PM~12119425
> *u can have it, ill never need it. ill get you when u get those window cranks.
> *


least charge em sentimental tax. damn. i dunno about you no more. :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 10 2008, 11:35 PM~12119750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I still got the previous page opened. :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wtf?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Nov 10 2008, 11:36 PM~12119778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, he's my son, knocked up his moms years ago. help the lil fella out, it would make daddy proud. :ugh: 

*damn midget captain, i was helping you out, but now fuck you for not finishing the game before the game got ended.* :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 10:37 PM~12119790
> *nah, he's my son, knocked up his moms years ago.  help the lil fella out, it would make daddy proud.  :ugh:
> 
> damn midget captain, i was helping you out, but now fuck you for not finishing the game before the game got ended.  :buttkick:
> *


ill just pm her this: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:38 PM~12119804
> *ill just pm her this:  :cheesy:
> *


put it back up chicken. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 11:36 PM~12119768
> *lmao!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 10:40 PM~12119823
> *put it back up chicken.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12119877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 10:45 PM~12119890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:46 PM~12119899
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 10:46 PM~12119906
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:46 PM~12119912
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 10:47 PM~12119920
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12119877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:47 PM~12119925
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12119877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know you done mest up now right? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

bring me another $300.00 cash and i'll stop laughing at that i.d. :angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:50 PM~12119972
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 10:50 PM~12119969
> *you know you done mest up now right?  :uh:
> *


why because of the pic? if you get of this topic for once in a while you will know that i have posted pics of myself before


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

says 4'06" thats part he shoulda blacked out! fk the address. 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 11:52 PM~12120004
> *says 4'06"    thats part he shoulda blacked out!      fk the address.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 10:52 PM~12120004
> *says 4'06"    thats part he shoulda blacked out!      fk the address.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was 5 years ago. now im a big boy 5' 2" :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:54 PM~12120054
> *that was 5 years ago. now im a big boy 5' 2"  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12120059


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:

look at the anchor necklace.. he a sailer like gilligan? o' little buddy lookin ass *****..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clowner13 vs impala65, i'd have to put my $ on impala65 since clowner13 hoe'd down like a bitch when his address was about to be posted up. LOL


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

damn my ***** is short as hell :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

I was just about to go to bed but I can't miss this one


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 10 2008, 11:09 PM~12120292
> *damn my ***** is short as hell :biggrin:
> *


ask john ***** im 6' -4"
that s typo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 11 2008, 12:09 AM~12120292
> *damn my ***** is short as hell :biggrin:
> *


so is he still your type hotstuff5964?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 09:44 PM~12119877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** so short his whole body on his sideways id card... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

lil ***** looks lost... have u seen my parents ass ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 11:12 PM~12120338
> *lil ***** looks lost... have u seen my parents ass *****  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 10:15 PM~12120377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tatoo is taller than impala65 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 11:15 PM~12120377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 12:15 AM~12120383
> *tatoo is taller than impala65  :0
> *


that's true, my bad. LOL


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 12:12 AM~12120338
> *lil ***** looks lost... have u seen my parents ass *****  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 10:01 PM~12120173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the last time he seen his parents... "mijo just stand right there ill be back que no" and the rest was history... :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 12:17 AM~12120411
> *thats the last time he seen his parents... "mijo just stand right there ill be back que no" and the rest was history... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 10 2008, 10:16 PM~12120403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** had the same outfit and look on his face at the picnic sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: cali rydah, G~MoneyCustoms, --TJ--, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, INIMITABLE, lvlikeg

:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 11:18 PM~12120434
> *its all good...instant classic///
> ***** had the same outfit and look on his face at the picnic sunday... :biggrin:
> *


yup, cuz i dont like red


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 11:19 PM~12120443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the sales guey, yo no soy come sandia


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:10 AM~12120299
> *ask john ***** im 6' -4"
> that s typo
> *


lying



> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 11 2008, 12:12 AM~12120338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 set trippin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 10 2008, 10:19 PM~12120443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well like this mijo.....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 12:18 AM~12120434
> *its all good...instant classic///
> ***** had the same outfit and look on his face at the picnic sunday... :biggrin:
> *


still fits.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 11:20 PM~12120470
> *lying
> :0
> :0  set trippin
> *


SNITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 10:20 PM~12120470
> *:0  set trippin
> *


he aint ready for that...plus he too short :0 he has a lot of growing up to do...(pun intended) :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 10:21 PM~12120487
> *still fits.
> *


wearingclothesfrom5yearsagowned!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 12:23 AM~12120522
> *wearingclothesfrom5yearsagowned!!!!
> *


wearingJewrlyMomzGotEmFromAVONcatalog0wn3d.com/namean.htm


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 11:24 PM~12120531
> *wearingJewrlyMomzGotEmFromAVONcatalog0wn3d.com/namean.htm
> *


 :uh: that was wack


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:25 AM~12120552
> *:uh:  that was wack
> *


naw, your id is wack. 


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 11:26 PM~12120559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 12:21 AM~12120483
> *nope..
> well like this mijo.....:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



Backpack backpack


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 11:27 PM~12120570
> *naw, your id is wack.
> :roflmao:
> *


post yours pussy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:29 AM~12120603
> *post yours pussy
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:29 AM~12120603
> *post yours pussy
> *


already have before. and i ain't trip and get all butt hurt when people clowned me. your the pussy thats probably crying right now.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 10 2008, 10:24 PM~12120531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2008, 11:31 PM~12120635
> *already have before.  and i ain't trip and get all butt hurt when people clowned me.    your the pussy thats probably crying right now.
> *


 :uh: ***** you think i take you seriously? womp womp womp


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 10:29 PM~12120603
> *post yours pussy
> *


why when we can keep postin yours and gettin the same laugh.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2008, 12:26 AM~12120559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY ROBERTO, THIS ONE IS THE BEST ONE, PM MORENA WITH IT :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:54 PM~12120054
> *that was 5 years ago. now im a big boy 5' 2"  :biggrin:
> *


this you 5 yrs later?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 11:34 PM~12120671
> *HEY ROBERTO, THIS ONE IS THE BEST ONE, PM MORENA WITH IT :cheesy:
> *


nah shes gonna think im a perv


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 9 2008, 07:33 PM~12107847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


violation on the post...stolen material..5 minute post punishment :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:35 AM~12120698
> *nah shes gonna think im a perv
> *


cant get no worse than her thinking i was 67


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 11:36 PM~12120707
> *violation on the post...stolen material..5 minute post punishment  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: so let me guess you violated ragalacs post and got a 5 minute post punishment


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Nov 10 2008, 11:28 PM~12120592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats 5 yrs later


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 10:37 PM~12120727
> *:uh:  so let me guess you violated ragalacs post  and got a 5 minute post punishment
> *


difference is me and ragalac are homies and me and you are not :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 11:41 PM~12120775
> *difference is me and ragalac are homies and me and you are not  :uh:
> *


aww thats sweet


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 12:41 AM~12120775
> *difference is me and ragalac are homies and me and you are not  :uh:
> *


its a black thang huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 10:42 PM~12120797
> *its a black thang huh?
> *


naw its a non-snitch thang...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 12:43 AM~12120810
> *naw its a non-snitch thang...
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 10 2008, 10:47 PM~12120858
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:54 PM~12120054
> *that was 5 years ago. now im a big boy 5' 2"  :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it aint true.


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:10 PM~12120299
> *ask john ***** im 6' -4"
> that s typo
> *


ill see you at magnificos :biggrin:

are you taking my damn display? :uh: 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2008, 11:10 PM~12120302
> *so is he still your type hotstuff5964?
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHRIS HANSEN_@Nov 11 2008, 12:02 AM~12121033
> *ill see you at magnificos :biggrin:
> 
> are you taking my damn display? :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin: im going to ask john for maggie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

Yal fools in here are crazy. I thought the ID was a pshop at first of a middle school kid.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2008, 07:47 PM~12116441
> *5 Members: cali rydah, MxBlancaG, sic713, --TJ--, RAGALAC
> hows the phone workin bish!!!
> *


x2. FOOL SCREEN WAS ALL FUCKED UP.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2008, 09:16 PM~12117413
> *wuts up dave..seen u rollin in with the bed in there air..turning all them heads.
> *


X2.........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2008, 07:10 AM~12122219
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Yal fools in here are crazy. I thought the ID was a pshop at first of a middle school kid.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 07:46 AM~12122296
> *:angry:
> *


Lol! no but seriously.....how old were you in that pic?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man o man....poor lil feller...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2008, 09:18 AM~12122377
> *Lol! no but seriously.....how old were you in that pic?
> *


he's still a mocoso


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2008, 05:34 PM~12116315
> *damn h town does it look like im the only sad ass mfkah going to odessa? so far noones a go.
> *


Latin Kustoms Will Be There Reppin Pasadena...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2008, 09:27 AM~12122405
> *Man o man....poor lil feller...
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 11 2008, 08:27 AM~12122405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen his DOB was in 89. Thought he said the pic was 5 yrs old?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2008, 09:50 AM~12122535
> *Lol!
> Seen his DOB was in 89. Thought he said the pic was 5 yrs old?
> *


I graduated high school in '89, but I'm not the daddy :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2008, 08:48 AM~12122528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2008, 08:51 AM~12122543
> *I graduated high school in '89, but I'm not the daddy  :ugh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2008, 09:58 AM~12122593
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2008, 08:51 AM~12122543
> *I graduated high school in '89, but I'm not the daddy  :ugh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2008, 10:01 AM~12122613
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 22 2008, 11:36 AM~11939306
> *I saw the interview she did with Jorge Ramos yesterday ,and she seem lost. One of the things that she said was that "immigrants should not be given drivers licences" Apparently alot of people are going to get locked up in a little bit. My opinion is give them drivers licences if they know how to read the signs and understand what they mean.*


what you talmbout, they've been giving them licenses already dot com/mx


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Nov 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12119877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

naw.. i found impala65's real dad.. working the fiddle @ 45 @ park place..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 10:28 AM~12123791
> *naw.. i found impala65's real dad..  working the fiddle @ 45 @ park place..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2008, 08:18 AM~12122377
> *Lol! no but seriously.....how old were you in that pic?
> *


13


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2008, 09:30 AM~12122856
> *what you talmbout, they've been giving them licenses already dot com/mx
> 
> 
> ...


failed thats an i.d


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:08 PM~12124837
> *failed thats an i.d
> *


kiddie's i.d.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:uh: 








:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


:uh: Poor impala65, es que aqui la mayoria de los vatos son viejitos. But look at it like this when you get older you get to clown little mocosos like they're clowning you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 11 2008, 02:40 PM~12125276
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


tan tarran!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 11 2008, 01:40 PM~12125276
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT UNDERSTAND SPANGLISH!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2008, 12:45 PM~12125337
> *tan tarran!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahhahahaa CAPITANA LA SAD EYES OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 11 2008, 01:40 PM~12125276
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


LA SAD EYES


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/photo-53425.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 


hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder+Nov 11 2008, 01:56 PM~12125476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dang they're hatin' in the illinois topic. lmao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pinche raza. lmao!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...255531&st=49840


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

craziness.... :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 12:22 PM~12123729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'LL SELL THESE TO YOU WHEN THE SHIFT HANDLE COMES IN....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2008, 02:28 PM~12125837
> *I'LL SELL THESE TO YOU WHEN THE SHIFT HANDLE COMES IN....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i want one those dad


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:52 PM~12125432
> *LA SAD EYES
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/photo-53425.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> hno:
> *


AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AY BUEY!!!!!!!! 


Es el COOOKOOOOYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2008, 01:28 PM~12125837
> *I'LL SELL THESE TO YOU WHEN THE SHIFT HANDLE COMES IN....
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...if anybody interested I have a b&m floor shifter fo da sale.....brand new.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2008, 04:09 PM~12126334
> *Oh...if anybody interested I have a b&m floor shifter fo da sale.....brand new.....
> *


I HAVE A B&M FLOOR SHIFTER ALSO, BUT GOING IN THE 4X4....... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:29 PM~12125848
> *:cheesy:  i want one those  dad
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2008, 04:09 PM~12126334
> *Oh...if anybody interested I have a b&m floor shifter fo da sale.....brand new.....
> *


pics?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ragalac get off layitlow and go put in some work on that half a fleetwood u got on the lift.. half a neegah with a half a car...get to work :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2008, 02:43 PM~12126751
> *pics?
> *


Ill shoot u some pics to da telefonico when I get home..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 02:55 PM~12126900
> *ragalac get off layitlow and go put in some work on that half a fleetwood u got on the lift.. half a neegah with a half a car...get to work  :biggrin:
> *


I gota job...unlike others..................but ima leave da j o bizzle right now and go shoot some sparks on that ragedy bucket on jackstands next to my car............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2008, 03:11 PM~12127062
> *I gota job...unlike others..................but ima leave da j o bizzle right now and go shoot some sparks on that ragedy bucket on jackstands next to my car............
> *


yea i seen that such car..lol... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 03:12 PM~12127080
> *yea i seen that such car..lol... :0
> *


Supafly....lol.....going for one month on jackstands...lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2008, 03:17 PM~12127118
> *Supafly....lol.....going for one month on jackstands...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2008, 03:28 PM~12125837
> *I'LL SELL THESE TO YOU WHEN THE SHIFT HANDLE COMES IN....
> 
> 
> ...


naw im good. i'll stick with my cheap steering wheel. use that one to dress up your rusty bucket.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 05:32 PM~12127260
> *naw im good.  i'll stick with my cheap steering wheel.    use that one to dress up your rusty bucket.
> *


LAST I HEARD YOU BUCKET WAS LOOKING RUSTY TO FATTY PATTY.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2008, 04:04 PM~12127558
> *LAST I HEARD YOU BUCKET WAS LOOKING RUSTY TO FATTY PATTY.........
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 06:05 PM~12127564
> *:0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: THAT'S WHAT I HEARD AND READ.......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2008, 04:08 PM~12127588
> *:yes:  :yes: THAT'S WHAT I HEARD AND READ.......
> *


Naw....the metal shavings coming from grinding and welding on my frame are keeping it covered frome the rust..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2008, 06:04 PM~12127558
> *LAST I HEARD YOU BUCKET WAS LOOKING RUSTY TO FATTY PATTY.........
> *


naw playa. go ahead and sport your new steering wheel and used roadsters. ain't nothing wrong with that. just wouldn't front like i was doing big things just cause of that.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Nov 11 2008, 04:08 PM~12127588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 04:19 PM~12127705
> *yea i read the same thang  :biggrin:
> :0
> :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 06:18 PM~12127696
> *naw playa.   go ahead and sport your new steering wheel  and used roadsters.    ain't nothing wrong with that.    just wouldn't front like i was doing big things just cause of that.
> *


NO ONE FRONTIN HERE THAT'S WHAT YOU FEEL TO REALIZE. I POSTED IT THE STEERING AND HANDLE BEING THAT YOU SAID THAT YOU WAS LOOKING TO BUY ONE. SO I WAS LOOKING OUT FOR A HOMIE. BUT THEN I GUESS THE HOT WINGS GOT YOU UNDER PRESSURE....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 06:19 PM~12127705
> *yea i read the same thang  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2008, 06:23 PM~12127740
> *NO ONE FRONTIN HERE THAT'S WHAT YOU FEEL TO REALIZE. I POSTED IT THE STEERING AND HANDLE BEING THAT YOU SAID THAT YOU WAS LOOKING TO BUY ONE. SO I WAS LOOKING OUT FOR A HOMIE. BUT THEN I GUESS THE HOT WINGS GOT YOU UNDER PRESSURE....
> *


figured you were sneek dissin' as usual. but thanks anyway. i found me a cheap o' $15 steering wheel imma rattle can and use. wish i could be a balla like yourself. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

not a nardy but i like it :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 11 2008, 04:21 PM~12127725
> *:uh:  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


lol thats what somebody refers to somebody as...fatty patty :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 06:26 PM~12127768
> *figured you were sneek dissin'  as usual.    but thanks anyway.  i found me a cheap o' $15 steering wheel imma rattle can and use.      wish i could be a balla like yourself.  :uh:
> *


NOT THE ONE TO SNEEK DISS. I COME RIGHT OUT ON SAY WHAT ON MY MIND... NOT A BALLA JUST LIVING WITHIN BUDGET........ :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 04:28 PM~12127783
> *lol thats what somebody refers to somebody as...fatty patty  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 g body comming out summer 2009 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 11 2008, 06:26 PM~12127770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2008, 04:29 PM~12127795
> *:thumbsup:
> *


jackstands fool :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 11 2008, 04:29 PM~12127791
> *:0  :0 g body comming out summer 2009  :0  :0
> *


:0 :0 :thumbsup: gonna shut down the single pumps  p.s. dont do too much i still have a gbody in the garage


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 04:32 PM~12127816
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup: gonna shut down the single pumps
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:i hop lol will see what happens but car is in the making already :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 11 2008, 04:34 PM~12127831
> *:dunno:  :dunno:i hop lol will see what happens but car is in the making already  :biggrin:
> *


well look at the p.s i sent u streetshow... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 04:35 PM~12127842
> *well look at the p.s i sent u streetshow... :0
> *


 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2008, 05:17 PM~12127118
> *Supafly....lol.....going for one month on jackstands...lol
> *


I'll tell mark to expect a call :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 11 2008, 04:36 PM~12127853
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 11 2008, 04:37 PM~12127857
> *I'll tell mark to expect a call :biggrin:
> *


mark aint gon do shit but go .."yeah okay ill take care of it" :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 11 2008, 06:04 PM~12127558
> *LAST I HEARD YOU BUCKET WAS LOOKING RUSTY TO FATTY PATTY.........
> *



You looked inside trunk :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 11 2008, 04:39 PM~12127882
> *You looked inside trunk :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 06:38 PM~12127866
> *mark aint gon do shit but go .."yeah okay ill take care of it"  :0
> *



Pretty much yeah...I bet one more call and it goes back on fence


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 11 2008, 04:41 PM~12127896
> *Pretty much yeah...I bet one more call and it goes back on fence
> *


make sure u put the wheels back on :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 06:41 PM~12127902
> *make sure u put the wheels back on  :0
> *


Fk that ridin drums


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 06:26 PM~12127768
> *figured you were sneek dissin'  as usual.    but thanks anyway.  i found me a cheap o' $15 steering wheel $165 4 pump set up and some $34 wheels  imma rattle can and use.      wish i could be a balla like yourself.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*JUST WANNA GIVE A BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL OF MY BROTHERS IN ARMS REPRESENTING AND PUTTING IN WORK FOR THIS WONDERFUL COUNTRY WE ALL CALL HOME....MAY THE FALLEN NOT BE FORGOTTEN AND MAY THERE MEMORIES LIVE ON ....."MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE "TRUE SOLDIERS" THAT CANNOT BE WITH THERE FAMILIAS AND THE FAMILIES THAT WILL NEVER SEE THERE "TRUE SOLDIER AGAIN"..MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL OF YOU AND IT TAKES ALOT TO DO WHAT YOU DO.......

SSG GUTIERREZ
UNITED STATES ARMY*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 11 2008, 04:47 PM~12127950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 11 2008, 06:29 PM~12127791
> *:0  :0 g body comming out summer 2009  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2008, 04:47 PM~12127950
> *
> *


12 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 3 2008, 10:33 PM~12053933
> *
> *


12 more days :biggrin: listo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 11 2008, 12:42 AM~12120797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 06:59 PM~12129218
> *lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 09:34 PM~12129561
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 07:34 PM~12129561
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


just got back from da chop................didnt know 68wackback impalas made such good workbenches!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:57 PM~12130434
> *:0
> *


motorsports 23's?? u coppin??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 11 2008, 09:58 PM~12130444
> *motorsports 23's?? u coppin??
> *


no i only like 1-16 and i stoped since i realized they were reproducing the same colors. if the shoes were different color then i would of kept going


now im :twak: myself for spending lots of money when now the shoes are out for a third of the price i spend (i speaking of og jays)


but i am getting the 11s on dec. 1 more pair of 11s wont hurt :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:07 PM~12130533
> *no i only like 1-16 and i stoped since i realized they were reproducing the same colors. if the shoes were different color then i would of kept going
> now im  :twak: myself for spending lots of money when now the shoes are out for a third of the price i spend (i speaking of og jays)
> *


  ..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 11 2008, 08:53 PM~12130396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


devious gon slap yo ass with the hot wing grippers.... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Nov 6 2008, 10:12 PM~12086383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12130408
> *just got back from da chop................didnt know 68wackback impalas made such good workbenches!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thinkin of bolting bench vise to fender since it won't be moving for a while


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 11:10 PM~12130574
> *thats racist  :biggrin:
> *


Brown is pround....
Tan is grand....
White is the color of the big boss man....



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 09:10 PM~12130574
> *thats racist  :biggrin:
> devious gon slap yo ass with the hot wing grippers.... :0
> *


pshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ..........yea ok.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 11 2008, 09:12 PM~12130609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Nov 11 2008, 09:12 PM~12130606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ...........thats racist!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

marcustoms is expensive...i heard they charged some guy 1000 dollars to take his wheels off :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 11:14 PM~12130634
> *:0 racist x3 :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 09:15 PM~12130653
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 10:15 PM~12130651
> *marcustoms is expensive...i heard they charged some guy 1000 dollars to take his wheels off  :0
> *


damn...........someone must be a baller


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:16 PM~12130668
> *damn...........someone must be a baller
> *


not me


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 11:15 PM~12130651
> *marcustoms is expensive...i heard they charged some guy 1000 dollars to take his wheels off  :0
> *



1000 plus an 8 pack of optimas


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 10:17 PM~12130690
> *not me
> *


 :cheesy: me neither thats why i have a fo' do rustbucket and a monte with a fucked up frame


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 11:16 PM~12130666
> *:biggrin:
> *











for sale :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Nov 11 2008, 09:18 PM~12130700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:19 PM~12130709
> *:cheesy:  me neither thats why i have a fo' do rustbucket and a monte with a fucked up frame
> *



Get frame at junkyard for $100 dumbass


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 11 2008, 11:22 PM~12130745
> *Get frame at junkyard for $100 dumbass
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12130745
> *Get frame at junkyard for $100 dumbass
> *


thats more than what the car is worth :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12130755
> *:0
> *


wut up b..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 11 2008, 11:24 PM~12130788
> *wut up b..
> *


contemplating on putting my car in the show next weekend


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

you should


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 10:19 PM~12130712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 11 2008, 11:27 PM~12130825
> *you should
> *


if ur puttin ur coupe in imma hang it up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 09:26 PM~12130807
> *contemplating on putting my car in the show next weekend
> *


fuck that bucket










































that impala65 owns....... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 11:28 PM~12130845
> *fuck that bucket
> that impala65 owns....... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 10:28 PM~12130845
> *fuck that bucket
> that impala65 owns....... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Nov 11 2008, 09:29 PM~12130863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:30 PM~12130872
> *:angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

bucket for sale


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:32 PM~12130903
> *bucket  for sale
> *


C&D will buy it :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 11:35 PM~12130957
> *C&D will buy it :biggrin:
> *


might even be worth a 2 dollar bill :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 09:35 PM~12130957
> *deeeezzzzzzz nnnuuuuuutttttttzzzzzzz will buy it :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 








































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































:|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what a waste of post.... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 10:40 PM~12131026
> *what a waste of post.... :uh:
> *


  so why did you click on add reply?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 of the parker 1/2" faucets for sale. take $50 for all of em or $15 a piece. :0 gotta get some $ together cause storage is due. 

on right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 11:40 PM~12131026
> *what a waste of post.... :uh:
> *


yeah, we don't post around here unless its valueable info :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:46 PM~12131123
> *  so why did you  click on add reply?
> *


why didnt your daddy pull out.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 09:48 PM~12131160
> *yeah, we don't post around here unless its valueable info  :uh:
> *


x2 youngsta'z dont know shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 10:48 PM~12131170
> *why didnt your daddy pull out.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: i want there :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:49 PM~12131187
> *:dunno: i want there :uh:
> *


yea u were dumbass... :uh: how u think u got here....u are as dumb as u look


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 11 2008, 10:53 PM~12131238
> *yea u were dumbass... :uh: how u think u got here....u are as dumb as u look
> *


smh.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 11:47 PM~12131146
> *5 of the parker 1/2" faucets for sale.    take $50 for all of em or $15 a piece.  :0  gotta get some $ together cause storage is due.
> 
> on right
> ...


sold!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 11:56 PM~12131284
> *sold!
> *


bawler


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 11 2008, 10:02 PM~12131383
> *bawler
> *


+1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 12 2008, 12:02 AM~12131383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naw, ya'll the rich dudes with ya'll fly rides and sport 45's.. i'm just trying to hustle to get by. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2008, 12:03 AM~12131393
> *+1
> *


multiplicado por dos


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 11 2008, 10:04 PM~12131414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2008, 12:06 AM~12131452
> *nope..ur the one with the z's that cost thousands sitting in the closet  :0
> si
> *


new wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bawlin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2008, 12:06 AM~12131452
> *nope..ur the one with the z's that cost thousands sitting in the closet  :0
> si
> *


actually, they sitting in the guest room can, in the north wing of the house. just FYI.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 11 2008, 10:07 PM~12131465
> *new wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bawlin
> *


si


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 10:08 PM~12131473
> *actually, they sitting in the guest room can, in the north wing of the house.    just FYI.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

by the way..anyone wanna buy the chrome 14" chinas off my daily? two of em are curb checked but no dents. :biggrin: now i'm thinking 20" iroc's. cause i rock!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 12:08 AM~12131473
> *actually, they sitting in the guest room can, in the north wing of the house.    just FYI.
> *


i wish i had wheels just sitting


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 12:11 AM~12131531
> *i wish i had wheels just sitting
> *


buy my 14" chinas and you can.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2008, 10:11 PM~12131518
> *by the way..anyone wanna buy the chrome 14" chinas off my daily? two of em are curb checked  but no dents.  :biggrin:      now i'm  thinking 20" iroc's.  cause i rock!
> 
> 
> ...


dont look bad  



> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 11 2008, 10:11 PM~12131531
> *i wish i had wheels just sitting
> *


me too


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 12:13 AM~12131561
> *buy my 14" chinas and you can.
> *


sorry but i dont roll ****** :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2008, 12:15 AM~12131589
> *dont look bad
> *


yeah..but i'll be putting em on a bucket.. but fk it!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 12:16 AM~12131605
> *sorry but i dont roll ****** :nicoderm:
> *


i'm giving up the habit.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 12:16 AM~12131617
> *i'm giving up the habit.
> *


Them Zs look good, gon set off tha 68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 12:18 AM~12131643
> *Them Zs look good, gon set off tha 68
> *


yeah, only problem i'm having is theres nothing gold on car at moment to coordinate. plans are to paint it silver if Lone Star gives me a loan, since he rich and everything. thinkin just keep it simple with gold leaf. (and not the gold leaf that turns gray sic!! bitch..you need to come redo my mailbox)


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 12:21 AM~12131684
> *yeah, only problem i'm having is theres nothing gold on car at moment to coordinate.      plans are to paint it silver if Lone Star gives me a loan, since he rich and everything.    thinkin just keep it simple with gold leaf.  (and not the gold leaf that turns gray sic!! bitch..you need to come redo my mailbox)
> *


should look good...does them cars have bumper guards? maybe gold plate em to add a touch of gold


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 12:25 AM~12131730
> *should look good...does them cars have bumper guards? maybe gold plate em to add a touch of gold
> *


yeah it do.. but gold plate? naw,thats balla status type moves.. :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 12:28 AM~12131751
> *yeah it do..  but gold plate?  naw,thats balla status type moves..      :dunno:
> *


homie from hypnotized has gold platting machine...seem em do many parts and still look good, should be reasonable to get it done


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

hey brian 2 dr cv


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 12 2008, 12:30 AM~12131778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 brian, that man said you wanna see it uncovered.. you gotta pay admission like everybody else. least thats way i took it.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 11 2008, 08:51 PM~12129116
> *12  more days :biggrin: listo
> *


almost but there is more than 12 days!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 11 2008, 06:09 PM~12127604
> *
> 
> *


when ever you can hit a switch talk to me! switchman locos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Robert always doin it


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 12 2008, 01:28 AM~12133038
> *when ever you can hit a switch talk to me! switchman locos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Robert always doin it
> *


you need your brother 2 hit the switch.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 11 2008, 06:31 PM~12127810
> *jackstands fool  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


COMING SOON............ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 11 2008, 06:39 PM~12127882
> *You looked inside trunk :0
> *


NAW I DIDN'T WANT TO GO ALL INSPECTOR GADGET........ :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 12:11 AM~12131518
> *by the way..anyone wanna buy the chrome 14" chinas off my daily? two of em are curb checked  but no dents.  :biggrin:      now i'm  thinking 20" iroc's.  cause i rock!
> 
> 
> ...


$10


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 12 2008, 08:18 AM~12133412
> *:cheesy:
> *


You on the way?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 11 2008, 11:19 PM~12130712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU ANSWER YOU PHONE WHEN SOME PEOPLE CALL YOU. YOU COULD HAVE HAD IT SOLD AND SOME OTHER THINGS YOU HAVE.......... :twak: :twak:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 12:11 AM~12131531
> *i wish i had wheels just sitting
> *


YOU USE TO NOW THEY SITTING IN SOMEONE ELSES STORAGE.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 12 2008, 07:21 AM~12133420
> *You on the way?
> *


Oh, you wanna be friends again? :scrutinize: Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 12 2008, 08:59 AM~12133556
> *Oh, you wanna be friends again? :scrutinize: Lol!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 12 2008, 12:31 AM~12131788
> *hey brian 2 dr cv
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 08:02 AM~12133566
> *:0
> *


Lol! :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 12 2008, 09:47 AM~12133787
> *Lol! :no:
> *


ok maryanne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 08:52 AM~12133805
> *ok maryanne
> *


Fker! :twak: Lol!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 12 2008, 08:26 AM~12133436
> *YOU USE TO NOW THEY SITTING IN SOMEONE ELSES STORAGE.......
> *


I upgraded


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 12:19 PM~12134697
> *I upgraded
> *


:0

YOU GOING TO PUT SOME 5.20'S ON THEM.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 12 2008, 12:36 PM~12134854
> *:0
> 
> YOU GOING TO PUT SOME 5.20'S ON THEM.........
> *


na, i drive my car too much


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 12:11 AM~12131518
> *by the way..anyone wanna buy the chrome 14" chinas off my daily? two of em are curb checked  but no dents.  :biggrin:      now i'm  thinking 20" iroc's.  cause i rock!
> 
> 
> ...


come'on ***** i got tha deals


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 12:45 PM~12134933
> *na, i drive my car too much
> *


YOU CAN STILL ROLL THEM. I HAVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT GETTING A SET....... :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 12 2008, 10:59 AM~12135047
> *YOU CAN STILL ROLL THEM. I HAVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT GETTING A SET....... :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


X2...I had em on my fleetwood when I first got it and my cars b4 that..........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 12 2008, 12:59 PM~12135047
> *YOU CAN STILL ROLL THEM. I HAVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT GETTING A SET....... :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


i drive over hour and half to cruise spots here and prolly be same distance in florida if not more so i need reliable tires...im not a fan of 14s but going with them


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how many clubs have you been in so far?
in just 3 days you've been in more than 3 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 01:25 PM~12135301
> *i drive over hour and half to cruise spots here and prolly be same distance in florida if not more so i need reliable tires...im not a fan of 14s but going with them
> *


YOU CAN DO 14'S ON 175/75/14 OR 175/70/14........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 12 2008, 01:31 PM~12135356
> *how many clubs have you been in so far?
> in just 3 days you've been in more than 3 :cheesy:
> *


NO ONE WANTED TO JOIN BUCKETS OF AMERICA  SHOULD ASKED YOU TO BE MY VP WIFF ALL EM FO' DOOZ :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 12:45 PM~12135506
> *NO ONE WANTED TO JOIN BUCKETS OF AMERICA  SHOULD ASKED YOU TO BE MY VP WIFF ALL EM FO' DOOZ :cheesy:
> *


speaking of fo 'do i saw a 65 like mine :biggrin: on 15in crager  

it was for sale for 9000 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 12 2008, 01:52 PM~12135566
> *speaking of fo 'do i saw a 65 like mine  :biggrin:  on 15in crager
> 
> it was for sale for 9000 :uh:
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 12:56 PM~12135626
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 01:56 PM~12135626
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

now mine is for sale for 8000 since it has a little rust :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 12 2008, 12:50 PM~12134974
> *come'on ***** i got tha deals
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speaking of clubs.. this one gonna shut down the game!  






<<<<


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 12 2008, 10:50 AM~12134974
> *come'on ***** i got tha deals
> *


 :yessad: ****** ballin.. was on layitlow with a projection screen...i was lookin at the wall like :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2008, 01:12 PM~12136409
> *:yessad: ****** ballin.. was on layitlow with a projection screen...i was lookin at the wall like  :wow:
> *


Ha....betta stay yo ass on yo side of town nicca!!!! ****** doing it big over yonder!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 12 2008, 01:21 PM~12136476
> *Ha....betta stay yo ass on yo side of town nicca!!!! ****** doing it big over yonder!!
> *


yea with a shop full of mosquitos :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2008, 03:36 PM~12136613
> *yea with a shop full of mosquitos  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2008, 01:36 PM~12136613
> *yea with a shop full of mosquitos  :biggrin:
> *


Das how them tropical triniggers like it.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 12 2008, 01:48 PM~12136736
> *Das how them tropical triniggers like it.........
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 5 2008, 06:23 PM~11785414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 12 2008, 08:59 AM~12133556
> *Oh, you wanna be friends again? :scrutinize: Lol!
> *



Didn't say anything about being friends we don't even have to talk... You can just come over :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 12 2008, 05:17 PM~12137436
> *Didn't say anything about being friends we don't even have to talk... You can just come over :biggrin:
> *


female that'll come over to give you some nalgas and NOT talk? good luck.. been on hunt for one of those for years.  closest i got was this def chick.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

14" chinas on the daily spoken for.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 03:39 PM~12137604
> *14" chinas on the daily spoken for.
> *


told u i wanted em :twak: :twak:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 05:31 PM~12137559
> *female that'll come over to give you some nalgas and NOT talk?    good luck.. been on hunt for one of those for years.      closest i got was this def chick.
> *


 :0 you talkin to me again


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 05:39 PM~12137604
> *14" chinas on the daily spoken for.
> *



Putting 22s back on :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 12 2008, 05:52 PM~12137687
> *told u i wanted em  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I TOLD YOU THAT I WOULD GIVE YOU THE ONES I HAVE BUT YOU SAID THAT YOU DIDN'T WANT THEM. SO THE WILL COLLECT RUST UNTIL I PUT USED ROADSTERS WITH NEW CHIP AND DEVIOUS REFER TO THE AS........


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Buenas tardes,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 12 2008, 05:52 PM~12137687
> *told u i wanted em  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i posted this yesterday.. you need to be quicker on the draw. my bad. if deal falls thru, i'll keep you 1st on list. 

never knew 14" chinas were in such high demand. :ugh: 



> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Nov 12 2008, 06:02 PM~12137766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw. going 20" this time, or least in negotiating now on some. 22's were over doing it. tire would rub frame and even snag brake sensor wiring and disconnect it.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 12 2008, 06:16 PM~12137863
> *Buenas tardes,
> *


Oil em up and shake em around for us


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

smoke one 


uffin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 06:16 PM~12137866
> *i posted this yesterday..    you need to be quicker on the draw.  my bad.  if deal falls thru, i'll keep you 1st on list.
> 
> Racist :uh:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 06:44 PM~12138079
> *smoke one
> uffin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 12 2008, 04:46 PM~12138095
> *:uh:
> *


Aint u got some wet sanding to be doing????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 03:39 PM~12137604
> *14" chinas on the daily spoken for.
> *


when can i pick em up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 12 2008, 07:18 PM~12138328
> *Aint u got some wet sanding to be doing????
> *



Tomorrow :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2008, 07:21 PM~12138368
> *when can i pick em up
> *


let you know moment they off car. but thanks for prompt payment.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2008, 05:48 PM~12138620
> *let you know  moment they off car.  but thanks for prompt payment.
> *


yea i need something for my rolling chassis


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2008, 08:09 PM~12138861
> *yea i need something for my rolling chassis
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2008, 06:09 PM~12138861
> *yea i need something for my rolling chassis
> *


show off :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy_qyDys2ek


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 12 2008, 01:24 AM~12132349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its cool cuz you would just want a refund 2 days later :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2008, 08:14 PM~12140221
> *Its cool cuz you would just want a refund 2 days later :uh:
> *


***** said u buy clothes new and dont take tags off so u can get a full refund :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2008, 08:14 PM~12140221
> *Its cool cuz you would just want a refund 2 days later :uh:
> *


***** said u buy clothes new and dont take tags off so u can get a full refund :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

something like that :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2008, 08:19 PM~12140275
> *something like that :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 12 2008, 10:16 PM~12140250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REPOST


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 08:54 PM~12140704
> *REPOST
> *


+1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 12 2008, 10:43 PM~12140555
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh: wasn't that funny. guess someone smoked one too many. :420:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 12 2008, 06:51 PM~12139360
> *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy_qyDys2ek
> *


  , SUNNYS REGAL WAS TIGHT


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

booty kit


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 12 2008, 10:54 PM~12140712
> *+1
> *


Multiplicado por dos


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 12 2008, 10:16 PM~12141027
> *booty kit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 12 2008, 09:21 PM~12141076
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 12 2008, 11:16 PM~12141027
> *booty kit
> 
> 
> ...











3 wheelin :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats crazy shit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 12 2008, 11:24 PM~12141121
> *thats crazy shit
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was that at the yard you take your loads


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 12 2008, 11:31 PM~12141213
> *was that at the yard you take your loads
> *


yeah and I blew my turbo today :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2008, 09:23 PM~12141104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 who did it oscar, jon, or you? :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was the truck driving slow when it blew


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 12 2008, 11:37 PM~12141269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3rd gear ...... so much smoke LaPorte shouldnt have mosquitoes for awhile :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol you should off drove br herman park and kill them too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 12 2008, 09:17 PM~12141033
> *Multiplicado por dos
> *


si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 12 2008, 11:16 PM~12141027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*deezzzz nuttzzz..*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2008, 07:20 AM~12133329
> *you  need your  brother    2  hit  the    switch.
> *


what u talking about foo, ur just getting the hang of it. i can hit my own switch but i also know how to share, i even got my brother a car so he can play with us!!! what else can i say, thats the truth..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 12:34 AM~12141928
> *
> deezzzz nuttzzz..
> *


got em


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2008, 12:53 AM~12142117
> *got em
> *


wat up homie! que hay de nuevo.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 13 2008, 12:54 AM~12142132
> *wat up homie! que hay de nuevo.
> *


nada, heading out in few weeks...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Almost ready for Magnificos!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2008, 08:17 AM~12143613
> *:cheesy:
> *



Come here I want to show you something :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2008, 10:14 PM~12140221
> *
> Its cool cuz you would just want a refund 2 days later :uh:
> *


 :uh: NOPE NEEDED BOTH ITEMS. SINCE YOU DIN'T WANT TO ANSWER PHONE BOUGHT THEM FROM SOMEONE ELSE WITH SENTIMENTAL VALUE TAX ADDED, BUT THAT COULD HAVE BEEN IN YOUR POCKET. WHIT MAN NOT GOING TO KEEP A BLACK MAN DOWN ANY LONER.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 AM~12143722
> *:uh: NOPE NEEDED BOTH ITEMS. SINCE YOU DIN'T WANT TO ANSWER PHONE BOUGHT THEM FROM SOMEONE ELSE WITH SENTIMENTAL VALUE TAX ADDED, BUT THAT COULD HAVE BEEN IN YOUR POCKET. WHIT MAN NOT GOING TO KEEP A BLACK MAN DOWN ANY LONER.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


yeah.. blk man be able to spell one day soon huh?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 09:59 AM~12143979
> *yeah.. blk man be able to spell one day soon huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 13 2008, 01:20 AM~12142398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay buey!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 09:59 AM~12143979
> *yeah.. blk man be able to spell one day soon huh?
> *


x2, soo many mistakes in that post that it wasn't even worth fixing.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441624


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 09:59 AM~12143979
> *yeah.. blk man be able to spell one day soon huh?
> *


JUST LIKE YOU WILL BE A GROWN MAN LIKE YOU SAY THAT AND MOVE OUT OF NANA'S HOUSE AND STAND ON YOU OWN TWO FEET HUH?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 13 2008, 02:18 PM~12146291
> *JUST LIKE YOU WILL BE A GROW MAN LIKE YOU SAY THAT AND MOVE OUT OF NANA'S HOUS AND STAND ON YOU OWN TOO FEET HUH?
> *


at least i can spell. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 02:39 PM~12146494
> *at least i can spell.    :uh:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2008, 01:11 AM~12096445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget about the raffle. The free dvd special is still good for the next 2 people who buy 5 tickets you will recieve a free BIG FISH dvd. Paypal is accepted. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2008, 02:16 PM~12146817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice undies


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Question:

Does anyone on here have or know someone who has a Wii that is in decently well taken care of condition that is selling it? My gal is at home on bedrest til the baby comes and there arent any games on PS3 she is interested in...but she wants a Wii. One its hard to find and I dont know how much of her interest it will keep so rather buy a used one for cheaper than a new one.

Any leads on this hit me up.


[email protected]
2812176336

Thanks H-town peeps.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 02:28 PM~12147537
> *Question:
> 
> Does anyone on here have or know someone who has a Wii that is in decently well taken care of condition that is selling it?  My gal is at home on bedrest til the baby comes and there arent any games on PS3 she is interested in...but she wants a Wii. One its hard to find and I dont know how much of her interest it will keep so rather buy a used one for cheaper than a new one.
> ...


drop em aka cruel intentions has my old wii that i think he will sell to u..hit him up :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2008, 03:30 PM~12147566
> *drop em aka cruel intentions has my old wii that i think he will sell to u..hit him up :biggrin:
> *


where do I find drop'em? Is there a certain thread or board he frequents?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 04:32 PM~12147582
> *where do I find drop'em?  Is there a certain thread or board he frequents?
> *


This thread his new name is cruel intentions.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 13 2008, 03:35 PM~12147614
> *This thread his new name is cruel intentions.
> *


that fool loves to buy stuff then sell it for half of what he paid. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 13 2008, 03:36 PM~12147628
> *that fool loves to buy stuff then sell it for half of what he paid. :biggrin:
> *


Well shit that sounds better for me...unless people be ripping him off and half of what he paid is still more than regular price brand new.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 13 2008, 04:36 PM~12147628
> *that fool loves to buy stuff then sell it for half of what he paid. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 02:39 PM~12147670
> *Well shit that sounds better for me...unless people be ripping him off and half of what he paid is still more than regular price brand new.
> *


naw he says his son doesnt even play it anymore....hit him up u will get it at a steal..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2008, 04:30 PM~12147566
> *drop em aka cruel intentions has my old wii that i think he will sell to u..hit him up :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

jason (regal man) and me tried to buy that bish from him, got the run around. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 13 2008, 03:36 PM~12147628
> *that fool loves to buy stuff then sell it for half of what he paid. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2008, 02:46 PM~12147741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> jason (regal man) and me tried to buy that bish from him, got the run around.  :thumbsdown:
> *


i talked to him about it two weeks ago and he gave me a damn good deal considering what i sold it to him for...but i started playin my ps3 more :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2008, 04:48 PM~12147753
> *i talked to him about it two weeks ago and he gave me a damn good deal considering what i sold it to him for...but i started playin my ps3 more  :biggrin:
> *


guess he didn't want to sell it several months back when he posted it for sale. pissed off jason more than me. I just bought games elsewhere.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2008, 02:49 PM~12147776
> *guess he didn't want to sell it several months back when he posted it for sale.  pissed off jason more than me.  I just bought games elsewhere.
> *


maybe hes racist :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2008, 04:51 PM~12147790
> *maybe hes racist  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why does everyone want a wii now?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 13 2008, 03:46 PM~12147741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am hoping she gets into Little Big PLanet and doesnt need a Wii. Otherwise none of my games really attract her attention. Not many family games on PS3. I have Kane and Lynchead Men, Uncharted: Drakes Fortune, Metal Gear Solid 4, Fallout 3, Clive Barker's Jericho, Sonic, Grand Theft Auto 4, Resistance 2, Turok, Genji, Dead Space, and Battlefield: Bad Company. Picked up LBP during lunch off of craigslister.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 04:52 PM~12147812
> *you guys were going in half n half on a Wii?!?
> *


no, i was going to buy the games, him the wii. your wife going to spend her time playing video games after the baby?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 13 2008, 03:51 PM~12147790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everyone....the old lady...whos hold up in bed with my esquinqla in her belly. She aint diggin my PS3 games and she wants some fun shit like mario and nothing that involves too much involvement into a game...just fun...no long quests, battles, no need for saves etc.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my girl is on bedrest cuz of the baby too, i bought her a deck of cards told her to play solitare


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 13 2008, 02:52 PM~12147810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna sell me the metal gear solid?..i had it and broke it when i got mad i couldnt pass the board..lol..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2008, 03:53 PM~12147822
> *no, i was going to buy the games, him the wii.  your wife going to spend her time playing video games after the baby?
> *


No for now...might sell on ahead later. She is on bedrest stuck at home cause of high BP. From now till baby is born due on Xmas...over a month. So the Wii is to help pass time.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 13 2008, 02:54 PM~12147843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pimpin :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 04:56 PM~12147857
> *No for now...might sell on ahead later.  She is on bedrest stuck at home cause of high BP.  From now till baby is born due on Xmas...over a month.  So the Wii is to help pass time.
> *


what happened to good ole tv?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2008, 02:56 PM~12147863
> *what happened to good ole tv?
> *


maybe he doesnt have cable?? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2008, 04:57 PM~12147875
> *maybe he doesnt have cable??  :biggrin:
> *


that's true. judge judy just don't cut it. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2008, 02:58 PM~12147878
> *that's true.  judge judy just don't cut it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 13 2008, 03:55 PM~12147846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not til I beat it...the game that is. Also wanted to try the online sessions as I havent as of yet. Resistance 2 has me at a point I cant friggin pass and its pissing me off.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 13 2008, 03:56 PM~12147860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we have same ATT uverse package dont we?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 02:58 PM~12147887
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Not til I beat it...the game that is. Also wanted to try the online sessions as I havent as of yet. Resistance 2 has me at a point I cant friggin pass and its pissing me off.
> *


imma have to make a trip to gamestop..i need another metal gear...pretty fun game..i dont play online bcuz its all low lifes who think gaming is life


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 03:00 PM~12147902
> *thats cool...everyone on here knows I wont have a problem with that.
> We have good ole TV...but it requires even less interaction and DVRed House and CSI is only fun for so long.
> Yeah we have same ATT uverse package dont we?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just get a modded xbox and tell her if she want to play fine and if she dont that fine too


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 13 2008, 04:00 PM~12147904
> *imma have to make a trip to gamestop..i need another metal gear...pretty fun game..i dont play online bcuz its all low lifes who think gaming is life
> *


the worst one was GTA4, everyone spawns at the airport, and with that WHOLE city to wreak havoc in...these fools keep killing each other at airport. That got boring quick...my main goal was to escape airport.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 05:03 PM~12147923
> *just get a modded xbox and tell her if she want to play fine and if she dont that fine too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 04:03 PM~12147923
> *just get a modded xbox and tell her if she want to play fine and if she dont that fine too
> *


I heard modded XBOX360s are being banned on XBOXLive. There will probably be alot of those for sale soon. Worthless if your intention to get online though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 05:04 PM~12147946
> *I heard modded XBOX360s are being banned on XBOXLive.  There will probably be alot of those for sale soon. Worthless if your intention to get online though.
> *


bring your external h.d. and i'll give you all of the classic nintendo games that can be played on your pc. just bring musica loca of yours for trade.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 03:03 PM~12147931
> *the worst one was GTA4, everyone spawns at the airport, and with that WHOLE city to wreak havoc in...these fools keep killing each other at airport. That got boring quick...my main goal was to escape airport.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Nov 13 2008, 04:56 PM~12147857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wasn't looking to sell it, but if price is right i'll sell you my Wii


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2008, 04:07 PM~12147974
> *bring your external h.d. and i'll give you all of the classic nintendo games that can be played on your pc.  just  bring musica loca of yours for trade.
> *


I got my Emulators for NES and SNES on my laptop...played them while on the road for short duration of me being carshow road crew. Have a little game controller too :biggrin:

Oh yeah, my external HDD is fried....I blame the power company they kept flickering power on and off a few days in a row...wouldnt have known if gal wasnt at home all day on bedrest.


Have you heard rock version of Lollipop by Framing Hanley? I like that song


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 05:14 PM~12148035
> *I got my Emulators for NES and SNES on my laptop...played them while on the road for short duration of me being carshow road crew.  Have a little game controller too  :biggrin:
> *


x2, don't use it though. no time to fk with it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 04:10 PM~12148008
> *get her a book. maybe one that teaches her how to weld.   never know when a wifey welder will come in handy.
> i wasn't looking to sell it, but if price is right i'll sell you my Wii
> *


Please reference comment pertaining to my lack of vehicle thus not having a problem if Wii seller is racist against lowriders because I am clearly not one. Unless I am welding some lawn sculptures for my art house, I wont need a welder wifey.

Well you name your price...dont be looking for me to offer. I dont know the condition of your Wii.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 04:17 PM~12148060
> *Please reference comment pertaining to my lack of vehicle thus not having a problem if Wii seller is racist against lowriders because I am clearly not one.  Unless I am welding some lawn sculptures for my art house, I wont need a welder wifey.
> 
> Well you name your price...dont be looking for me to offer.  I dont know the condition of your Wii.
> *


sculptures or drawings? :cheesy:

never mind :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2008, 04:15 PM~12148042
> *x2, don't use it though.  no time to fk with it.
> *


well when I have time to game...i use the PS3. The laptop NES games are more for that rare occasion...I rather have them and not use them then need them one day and not have them


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 04:19 PM~12148072
> *sculptures or drawings?  :cheesy:
> *


I was gonna say art CAR, but again, dont have one. So I said art house.....thankfully I dont live in one of those either. Regular house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 05:17 PM~12148060
> *Please reference comment pertaining to my lack of vehicle thus not having a problem if Wii seller is racist against lowriders because I am clearly not one.  Unless I am welding some lawn sculptures for my art house, I wont need a welder wifey.
> 
> Well you name your price...dont be looking for me to offer.  I dont know the condition of your Wii.
> *


hmmm lemme think about a dollar amount and get back to you.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 04:24 PM~12148122
> *hmmm    lemme think about a dollar amount and get back to you.
> *


ok but dont get all sentimental on me or try bonding with the Wii now that you are considering letting it go. Those kind of relationships take hours of use to develop and dont happen overnight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2008, 05:20 PM~12148089
> *well when I have time to game...i use the PS3.  The laptop NES games are more for that rare occasion...I rather have them and not use them then need them one day and not have them
> *


last time i actually sat down to play a video game was when atari first came out. since then i could care less for them.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 05:10 PM~12148008
> *get her a book. maybe one that teaches her how to weld.  never know when a wifey welder will come in handy.
> i wasn't looking to sell it, but if price is right i'll sell you my Wii
> *



Might wanna keep it.....give you something to do while you wait on car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 13 2008, 05:30 PM~12148171
> *Might wanna keep it.....give you something to do while you wait on car.
> *


hardy har har


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

who does the 58 at shortys belong too? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 05:35 PM~12148219
> *who does the 58 at shortys belong too? :cheesy:
> *


ain't telling you, you fk'n snitch!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 04:37 PM~12148236
> *ain't telling you, you fk'n snitch!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 03:35 PM~12148219
> *who does the 58 at shortys belong too? :cheesy:
> *


its probably his.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 05:35 PM~12148219
> *who does the 58 at shortys belong too? :cheesy:
> *


DZZZZ NUUTTZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2008, 04:40 PM~12148268
> *its probably his.
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2008, 04:40 PM~12148273
> *DZZZZ NUUTTZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


fuck


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 05:35 PM~12148216
> *hardy har har
> *



Ol sensitive ass *****. I'm on my way up to shop now. I'll give you update.



















But I'm pretty sure it's still sitting there :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

14" chinas/tires off my daily available again..lone star's check bounced. already got order in for irocs.. so buyer can take delivery hopefully by end of next week at latest when they come in. included is a spare also. $200 obo (streetshow.. better hurry.. )


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 03:50 PM~12148357
> *14" chinas/tires  off my daily available again..lone star's check bounced.  already got order in for irocs.. so buyer can take delivery hopefully by end of next week at latest when they come in.  included is a spare also.      $200 obo      (streetshow.. better hurry..  )
> *


bitch u owe me 120 that i paid for the trailer storage fee, but the trailer been at my house for the past 2 months, dont make me put you on blast you fuckin jew


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2008, 05:53 PM~12148383
> *bitch u owe me 120 that i paid for the trailer storage fee, but the trailer been at my house for the past 2 months, dont make me put you on blast you fuckin jew
> *


here or not here.. rent due!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 03:54 PM~12148387
> *here or not here..    rent due!!!
> *


fuck your rent my goons gonna show u the meaning of "shotgun house"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my offer stands, 65 bucks and i take them off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2008, 05:55 PM~12148399
> *fuck your rent my goons gonna show u the meaning of "shotgun house"
> *


your goons from DH?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2008, 05:55 PM~12148399
> *fuck your rent my goons gonna show u the meaning of "shotgun house"
> *



Kick in door and take wings out of fridge ...that will piss him off.


Or just remind him bucket look the same as it did last month


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2008, 06:01 PM~12148444
> *my offer stands, 65 bucks and i take them off.
> *


naw


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 13 2008, 06:08 PM~12148493
> *Kick in door and take wings out of fridge ...that will piss him off.
> Or just remind him bucket look the same as it did last month
> *


bitch, now you making me hungry. wings sound good right about now. with some cold beer.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I seen a 60 at Last Minute!! hum. looking good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

its not my fault, why u aint making money? i cant help u with that. if you aint making money something wrong. HUSTLE TOWN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

what tha fuck are u typing?? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 13 2008, 05:03 PM~12148953
> *I seen a 60 at Last Minute!! hum. looking good!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2008, 07:10 PM~12149010
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 13 2008, 07:03 PM~12148953
> *I seen a 60 at Last Minute!! hum. looking good!!! :biggrin:
> *


see the monkey bars exhaust?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 13 2008, 07:07 PM~12148988
> *its not my fault, why u aint making money? i cant help u with that. if you aint making money something wrong. HUSTLE TOWN
> *


something must be wrong with me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1979mc, RAGALAC, *Hny Brn Eyz*, h-town team 84 caddy

don't play dumb.. answer PM's.. you know you wanna see the pic i sent you there.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 12 2008, 10:51 PM~12142094
> *what u talking about foo, ur just getting the hang of it. i can hit my own switch but i also know how to share, i even got my brother a car so he can play with us!!! what else can i say, thats the truth..
> *


your lucky that am just getting the hang of it .BUt, yet don't forget about last magnificos . it just took me SIX DAYS to built a single pump that left you DISORIENTED.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 06:20 PM~12149092
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 1979mc, RAGALAC, Hny Brn Eyz, h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> ...


??? I haven't checked my pm's yet fool! Ole anxiously waitin by computer for response to your PM ass *****. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2008, 08:23 PM~12149616
> *??? I haven't checked my pm's yet fool! Ole anxiously waitin by computer for response to your PM ass *****. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 



good one.. but fk you!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 07:45 PM~12149810
> *:uh:
> good one..  but fk you!
> *


 :roflmao:

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know lug nut size for my capala?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2008, 08:47 PM~12149841
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: o' lemme pat myself on da back, cause i'm so proud of myself,cause i chopped devious down.. acting ass *****.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 13 2008, 08:23 PM~12149616
> *??? I haven't checked my pm's yet fool! Ole anxiously waitin by computer for response to your PM ass *****. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2008, 08:52 PM~12149890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok fool, she got me. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 07:48 PM~12149862
> *:uh:    o' lemme pat myself on da back, cause i'm so proud of myself,cause i chopped devious down.. acting ass *****.
> *


and you know this! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2008, 09:11 PM~12150104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 05:08 PM~12148491
> *your goons from DH?
> *


they'll shake you to death :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 13 2008, 09:19 PM~12150187
> *they'll shake you to death :biggrin:
> *


so i hear, and you gotta watch out for that venum. 



:0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 09:20 PM~12150198
> *so i hear, and you gotta watch out for that venum.
> :0
> *


Venom :uh: good news on 68 also


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 13 2008, 07:42 PM~12150434
> *Venom :uh:      good news on 68 also
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 13 2008, 09:42 PM~12150434
> *Venom :uh:      good news on 68 also
> *


marco gonna start charging people to come look at it?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 09:51 PM~12150549
> *marco gonna start charging people to come look at it?
> *



Nah that , diggin through your box of shit and jumpstarts with the optimas are free.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 13 2008, 08:01 PM~12150677
> *Nah that , diggin through your box of shit and jumpstarts with the optimas are free.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 07:51 PM~12150549
> *marco gonna start charging people to come look at it?
> *


Look at it??? U can't even see that bucket covered by dust n metalshavings....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 AM~12143722
> *:uh: NOPE NEEDED BOTH ITEMS. SINCE YOU DIN'T WANT TO ANSWER PHONE BOUGHT THEM FROM SOMEONE ELSE WITH SENTIMENTAL VALUE TAX ADDED, BUT THAT COULD HAVE BEEN IN YOUR POCKET. WHIT MAN NOT GOING TO KEEP A BLACK MAN DOWN ANY LONER.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 13 2008, 09:47 PM~12151230
> *Look at it??? U can't even see that bucket covered by dust n metalshavings....
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2008, 08:54 PM~12151353
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 08:57 PM~12151382
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:





And wtf is wrong wit u mini me......u must love that I d pic hu?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 13 2008, 10:01 PM~12151452
> *:biggrin:
> And wtf is wrong wit u mini me......u must love that I d pic hu?
> *


 :uh: 
no more excuses to not know who i am. wait for my screen name change :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 13 2008, 10:58 PM~12151411
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 09:02 PM~12151469
> *:uh:
> no more excuses to not know who i am. wait for my screen name change :cheesy:
> *


Trippin...anybody wana know who u are just gota walk around and look for the shortest person who looks old enough to buy cigarettes...........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 13 2008, 10:06 PM~12151536
> *Trippin...anybody wana know who u are just gota walk around and look for the shortest person who looks old enough to buy cigarettes...........
> *


  ima change it now :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 09:07 PM~12151551
> *  ima change it now  :angry:
> *


Lol.....dam I thought slab city cc was no more????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 13 2008, 10:12 PM~12151627
> *Lol.....dam I thought slab city cc was no more????
> *


slab is no more only me and my homeboy

by the way he also has a 4 door :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 09:14 PM~12151657
> *slab is no more only me and my homeboy
> 
> by the way he also has a 4 door  :cheesy:
> *


I gota 4 door too!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:14 PM~12151657
> *slab is no more only me and my homeboy
> 
> by the way he also has a 4 door  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 13 2008, 10:18 PM~12151724
> *I gota 4 door too!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2008, 10:19 PM~12151734
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:14 PM~12151657
> *slab is no more only me and my mom
> 
> by the way she also has a 4 badunkadunk  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 09:19 PM~12151738
> *:uh:
> *


Oh....guess it aint got enough rust on it.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 13 2008, 10:22 PM~12151782
> *Oh....guess it aint got enough rust on it.....
> *


nope yours look real shiney and your club is better


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 09:23 PM~12151813
> *nope your look real shiney your club is better
> *


Oh....ok.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:20 PM~12151746
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


no


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:23 PM~12151813
> *nope yours look real shiney and your club is better
> *


Word on street is you were being pushed in stroller at picnic and have booster seat in 65


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2008, 10:32 PM~12151940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: you know you like it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:34 PM~12151967
> *:uh:  you know you like it
> *


if its a classic it must be a coupe to pass....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2008, 10:44 PM~12152075
> *if its a classic it must be a coupe to pass....
> *


its not a classic


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:52 PM~12152187
> *its not a classic
> *


87 caprice 4dr=FAIL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2008, 10:58 PM~12152292
> *87 caprice 4dr=FAIL
> *


what?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Nov 13 2008, 11:33 PM~12151947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




only thing you gonna see at magnificos is nuts on your grill little man.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 13 2008, 11:44 PM~12152895
> *only thing you gonna see at magnificos is nuts on your grill little man.
> *


 :uh: your an idiot. if they were in my grill then how can isee them. fucken stupid ass mother fucker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 14 2008, 12:53 AM~12152964
> *:uh:  your an idiot. if they were in my grill then how can isee them. fucken stupid ass mother fucker
> *


you got a point there, the dick would block your view.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 13 2008, 11:54 PM~12152976
> *you got a point there, the dick would block your view.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:buttkick: :nono:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

[ :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 13 2008, 08:23 PM~12149612
> *your lucky that  am just getting the hang of it .BUt,  yet don't  forget  about last  magnificos . it just took me SIX DAYS  to built a single pump that  left you DISORIENTED.
> *









im sorry to correct you, but you didnt built that all by ur self!! you did not provide the money, it takes money and time to build one but it was like 4 of ya building a car together we it was just me building my car alone. donde estaban ustedes cuando saque mi regal y caddy de primero??? do you want me to go down the list with the cars i've built!!! i provide labor, money, and time..... LOCOS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 14 2008, 01:02 AM~12153060
> *:buttkick:  :nono:
> *


eh gordito que haces despierto!!! :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2008, 07:18 PM~12149078
> *something must be wrong with me
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2008, 10:54 PM~12151353
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

chinaz sold! 


ain't saying who bought em..but lets just say they gonna be going on a lincoln. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am selling the tailgate relocater kit for the Dakota to some guy from Pasadena this evening. That leaves the kickpanel enclosures with speakers and the replacement grill....then once I get truck running that bitch will be sold too.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ay buey....The VP of our company was fired a little while ago by the CEO. Hmm that CANT be a good sign :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 713ridaz


wassup foo? i text you other day. can't answer a *****? :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2008, 12:24 PM~12155848
> *chinaz sold!
> ain't saying who bought em..but lets just say they gonna be going on a  lincoln.  :biggrin:
> *


DDDDDDDDZZZZZZ NNNUUUUTTTTZZZZZZZ :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 13 2008, 08:23 PM~12149616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 14 2008, 01:08 PM~12156257
> *DDDDDDDDZZZZZZ NNNUUUUTTTTZZZZZZZ :dunno:
> *


it was making a statement, not asking a question. nice try though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 14 2008, 01:09 PM~12156278
> *:cheesy:
> *


naw, it was an inside joke. you 0 for 2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2008, 01:09 PM~12156280
> *it was making a statement, not asking a question.  nice try though.
> *


Yup I know but I answered your question with a question...check the dunno smilie at the end.  thank you come gain.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 14 2008, 01:10 PM~12156292
> *Yup I know but I answered your question with a question...check the dunno smilie at the end.   thank you come gain.
> *


Ol waiting by the phone will you be my friend and answer my text sentimental ass *****!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 14 2008, 01:12 PM~12156305
> *Ol waiting by the phone will you be my friend and answer my text sentimental ass *****!
> *


like i said it was an inside joke. but you even killed that. :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2008, 01:13 PM~12156314
> *like i said it was an inside joke.    but you even killed that.      :uh:
> *


If thats your best responce then i am done because you lost it  guess you still shook up by hny choppin you up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 14 2008, 01:16 PM~12156343
> *If thats your best responce then i am done because you lost it  guess you still shook up by hny choppin you up
> *


yeah i got hrny0wn3d, gonna take time to recover. :angry:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2008, 12:18 PM~12156373
> *yeah i  got hrny0wn3d, gonna take time to recover.  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 14 2008, 01:12 PM~12156305
> *Ol waiting by the phone marco will you call me and tell me my car is done hopeless ass *****!
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 13 2008, 11:08 PM~12153124
> *im sorry to correct you, but you didnt built that all by ur self!! you did not provide the money, it takes money and time to build one but it was like 4 of ya building a car together we it was just me building my car alone. donde estaban ustedes cuando saque mi regal y caddy de primero??? do you want me to go down the list with the cars i've built!!! i provide labor, money, and time.....  LOCOS
> *


all i hear is none sence build some thing that works.all i needed was one car and six days to take that so called crown and we made october 2008 lowrider article page 28 to be exact dont hate the player hate the game


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 hop for pink slips :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Nov 13 2008, 11:02 PM~12153060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :loco: hno: hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 14 2008, 12:00 AM~12152315
> *what?
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2008, 09:27 PM~12160581
> *all i hear is none sence build some thing that works.all i needed was one car and six days to take that so called crown and we made october 2008 lowrider article page 28 to be exact dont hate the player hate the game
> *


ur d one hatting, what da hell u talking about!! sorry if i hurt ur feeling again, but u know how i roll.... if i was to concetrate on one car like u, my car would already be all cromed out and hitting big inches pero tengo muncho carros y le estoy metiendo dinero a todos a la misma vez... no excuses here homie just time consuming!! u'll see.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 


not this shit again.. 
:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 14 2008, 10:59 PM~12162397
> *ur d one hatting, what da hell u talking about!! sorry if i hurt ur feeling again, but u know how i roll.... if i was to concetrate on one car like u, my car would already be all cromed out and hitting big inches pero tengo muncho carros y le estoy metiendo dinero a todos a la misma vez... no excuses here homie just time consuming!! u'll see.
> *


lol k onda mi tony nomas es para pasar el tiempo. ni k fuera nuestro jale K NO.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12160806
> *:0 hop for pink slips  :0
> *


X2


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2008, 01:06 AM~12162469
> *:0
> not this shit again..
> :biggrin:
> *


The hoppers are at it again :uh:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Lowriders aint going out to westheimer no more? I was out at Taco Cabana last saturday and it was packed with racers, donks, and trucks. You all gonna be out there tonight??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Nov 15 2008, 10:46 AM~12164379
> *Lowriders aint going out to westheimer no more? I was out at Taco Cabana last saturday and it was packed with racers, donks, and trucks. You all gonna be out there tonight??
> *


dont you read the topic?

no one lowrides in houston :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 15 2008, 11:00 AM~12164715
> *dont you read the topic?
> 
> no one lowrides in houston  :cheesy:
> *


  real cruisin died in 99....rip 75th..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 15 2008, 01:22 PM~12164852
> *  real cruisin died in 99....rip 75th..
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

anyone wanna buy an att tilt phone?? HTC brand.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 15 2008, 02:56 PM~12165394
> *anyone wanna buy an att tilt phone?? HTC brand.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

talking bout hoppers, mine won't b ready 4 the show :angry: , but it will b ready soon


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: orale looks clean nice work on the frame homie


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2008, 05:40 PM~12166840
> *talking bout hoppers, mine won't b ready 4 the show  :angry: , but it will b ready soon
> 
> 
> ...


esta com madre tu frame. :thumbsup: MINE WHEN IS SOON


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 15 2008, 06:21 PM~12167108
> *:thumbsup: orale looks clean nice work on the frame homie
> *


orale homie thanks, i seen street life cruising at airline last week,  but pinches cops :angry: , dont let lowlows cruise  , still good to see lowlows


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2008, 06:22 PM~12167120
> *esta  com madre tu frame. :thumbsup:      MINE    WHEN      IS    SOON
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2008, 05:40 PM~12166840
> *talking bout hoppers, mine won't b ready 4 the show  :angry: , but it will b ready soon
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Will it HOP?? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 15 2008, 06:37 PM~12167240
> *Looks good. Will it HOP?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i will retire , if it dn't :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Nov 15 2008, 09:46 AM~12164379
> *Lowriders aint going out to westheimer no more? I was out at Taco Cabana last saturday and it was packed with racers, donks, and trucks. You all gonna be out there tonight??
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 15 2008, 06:37 PM~12167240
> *Looks good. Will it HOP?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 15 2008, 01:00 PM~12164715
> *dont you read the topic?
> 
> no one lowrides in houston  :cheesy:
> *


Im gon put some 26s on my 63 vert and cruise out there :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2008, 05:40 PM~12166840
> *talking bout hoppers, mine won't b ready 4 the show  :angry: , but it will b ready soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:22 PM~2348780
> *Houston TX
> *


LEXI LEXI LEXI LEXI. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 16 2008, 10:57 AM~12170661
> *LEXI LEXI LEXI LEXI. :0
> 
> 
> ...


good price


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2008, 09:26 AM~12170769
> *good price
> *


them layitlow boys that attend certain strip clubs in the sw know bout her :0 :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2008, 11:26 AM~12170769
> *good price
> *



Shame you spent all your money on getting your tires removed


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 16 2008, 10:31 AM~12171135
> *:happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Nov 16 2008, 11:46 AM~12170862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2008, 01:25 PM~12171667
> *:0
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2008, 05:40 PM~12166840
> *talking bout hoppers, mine won't b ready 4 the show  :angry: , but it will b ready soon
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! Now das da bidnizz right there!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

should take that rollin chassis to magnificos just like that.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

hno: :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2008, 05:24 PM~12173424
> *should take that rollin chassis to magnificos just like that.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2008, 09:27 PM~12160581
> *all i hear is none sence build some thing that works.all i needed was one car and six days to take that so called crown and we made october 2008 lowrider article page 28 to be exact dont hate the player hate the game
> *


  :0 :uh: :biggrin: y mero se llega el dia homie.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2008, 07:40 PM~12166840
> *talking bout hoppers, mine won't b ready 4 the show  :angry: , but it will b ready soon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2008, 08:22 PM~12167120
> *esta  com madre tu frame. :thumbsup:      MINE    WHEN      IS    SOON
> *


 :uh: what did he just say!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2008, 10:34 AM~12164053
> *lol  k onda mi tony  nomas es para pasar el  tiempo. ni  k fuera nuestro  jale K NO.
> *


 :biggrin:  no me aguito homie es puro cotoreo!! ya casi estoy listo, HOUSTON we have a problem.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 16 2008, 08:37 PM~12175292
> *:uh: what did he just say!!! :biggrin:
> *


when is soon :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 16 2008, 08:40 PM~12175332
> *:biggrin:   no me aguito homie es puro cotoreo!! ya casi estoy listo, HOUSTON we have a problem.
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:tears: i mi blaser ok


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 16 2008, 09:30 PM~12176009
> *:tears: i mi blaser ok
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 16 2008, 11:13 PM~12175780
> *when is soon  :uh:
> *


come find out!! :biggrin:  TONYONDABUMPERALREADY.COM


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 16 2008, 09:50 PM~12176272
> *come find out!! :biggrin:   TONYONDABUMPERALREADY.COM
> *











:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 16 2008, 11:47 PM~12176224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOCOS GONNA OK CRAZY AT MAGNIFICOS!!!! :biggrin: QUE ROLLO DAUNY, HEY IF YOU SEE BRIAN DA CADDY KING ASK HIM IF HE CAN COME FIX MY STREET MY BACK BUMPER TORE THAT BITCH UP!!!  :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 16 2008, 11:51 PM~12176294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I MISS MY CADDY!! SINGLE PUMP V-8 AND DRIVABLE''''''''


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 17 2008, 12:13 AM~12176625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUT ME DOWN FOR 2 TICKET, I'LL GIVE U THA MONEY AT THA SHOW...TONY LOCOS...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 12:22 AM~12176744
> *PUT ME DOWN FOR 2 TICKET, I'LL GIVE U THA MONEY AT THA SHOW...TONY LOCOS...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 16 2008, 10:13 PM~12176625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2...........get me 2 tickets ill give money at the show also....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 16 2008, 09:30 PM~12176009
> *:tears: i mi blaser ok
> *


cual la que iso boiler. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Nov 16 2008, 10:09 PM~12176564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, *streetshow*, Layin'_Low_'81

I'LL BE LOOKING FOR YOU TODAY........ :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2008, 02:52 AM~12177815
> *cual  la que  iso  boiler. :biggrin:
> *




!!! FUCK THE HATERS !!! TALK IS CHEAP MOTHER FUCKER .
:uh: 
I SEE U HATTING
I SEE THE HATE IN UR EYES!
:biggrin: 
EN BUENA HONDA BIGGY, VA ESTAR CONMADRE LA COMPETENCIA AT MAGNIFICOS! AND YEAH IM READY NOW.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 17 2008, 07:01 AM~12178272
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Hny Brn Eyz, streetshow, Layin'_Low_'81
> 
> ...


yea i need my chrome jackstands :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

WHATS GOING ON H-TOWN.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 17 2008, 09:29 AM~12178467
> *yea i need my chrome jackstands  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody that wants to still buy raffle tickts..
come to my car on sunday or sat..and purchase there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH 2008 FROM 12-5PM.
THE LOCATION IS AT THE PARKING LOT OF INK 45 TATTOOS. 
I 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE 

WE WILL BE TAKING TOY DONATIONS AND MONEY DONATIONS.
ALL PROCEEDS ARE FOR THE BRIDGE OVER TROUBLE WATERS WOMEN SHELTER.

WE WILL HAVE HLC MEMBERS RIDES ON DISPLAY..THIS IS AN OPEN INVITE FOR ALL LOWRIDER WHO WANT TO DISPLAY THERE RIDES FOR A GOOD CAUSE.
FLYER COMING SOON..MORE INFO PM ME OR CALL ME 832 213 8219..GOOFY


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 10:05 AM~12179055
> *THE HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH 2008 FROM 12-5PM.
> THE LOCATION IS AT THE PARKING LOT OF INK 45 TATTOOS.
> I 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 17 2008, 08:33 AM~12178837
> *anybody that wants to still buy raffle tickts..
> come to my car on sunday or sat..and purchase there
> *


Fuck yo raffle tickets and yo couch *****.....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 07:18 AM~12178378
> *!!! FUCK THE HATERS !!! TALK IS CHEAP MOTHER FUCKER .
> :uh:
> I SEE U HATTING
> ...


si no asemos nada este pedo se esta muriendo .a big city with few hoppers como k no .


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2008, 06:33 PM~12167210
> *
> *


where is the single that you built that was doing 10 INCHES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:05 AM~12179055
> *THE HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH 2008 FROM 12-5PM.
> THE LOCATION IS AT THE PARKING LOT OF INK 45 TATTOOS.
> I 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE
> ...


:uh: i ain't trying to be no captain. them brawds need to walk it off and get their shit together on their oiwn.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> LOOSERS
> 
> 
> GO COWBOYS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 10:33 AM~12179744
> *:uh:    i ain't trying to be no captain.    them brawds need to walk it off and get their shit together on their oiwn.
> *


chicken rice..last night...  ..love that food..only reason i go to magnolia..oh and when 75th was still around...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 12:58 PM~12179987
> *chicken rice..last night...  ..love that food..only reason i go to magnolia..oh and when 75th was still around...
> *


ain't that good.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 11:03 AM~12180053
> *ain't that good.
> *


 :uh: ..bitch please..you mad cause they dont sell hot wings


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

anyone know where i can get some 155/80/13's tires need asap before thursday..firestone dont have them...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 01:18 PM~12180183
> *anyone know where i can get some 155/80/13's tires need asap before thursday..firestone dont have them...
> *


PEPBOY'S.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:05 AM~12179055
> *THE HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH 2008 FROM 12-5PM.
> THE LOCATION IS AT THE PARKING LOT OF INK 45 TATTOOS.
> I 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 12:44 PM~12179845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you been on a diet devious?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> !!! FUCK THE HATERS !!! TALK IS CHEAP MOTHER FUCKER .
> :uh:
> I SEE U HATTING
> I SEE THE HATE IN UR EYES!
> ...


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

10-0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 17 2008, 01:06 PM~12180081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pepboys everybody knows that. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 01:01 PM~12181125
> *:biggrin:
> pepboys  everybody knows that.  :uh:
> *


found some...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 01:18 PM~12180183
> *anyone know where i can get some 155/80/13's tires need asap before thursday..firestone dont have them...
> *


PEPBOYS IN PASADENA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > !!! FUCK THE HATERS !!! TALK IS CHEAP MOTHER FUCKER .
> > :uh:
> > I SEE U HATTING
> > I SEE THE HATE IN UR EYES!
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:05 AM~12179055
> *THE HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH 2008 FROM 12-5PM.
> THE LOCATION IS AT THE PARKING LOT OF INK 45 TATTOOS.
> I 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2008, 12:24 PM~12179632
> *where  is  the single  that you  built  that was doing 10  INCHES
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: MINE IS DOING 11" LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2008, 12:18 PM~12179577
> *si no  asemos  nada  este pedo  se esta  muriendo .a big city    with  few  hoppers  como  k no .
> *


  TRUE, THAT WHY I BUILD ONE THAT A RADICAL TO GET MORE PEOPLE MOTAVATED!!! :biggrin: HOUSE CALLS WELCOME.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IM TALKING BIG SHIT!!!! IM READY COME ON SUNDAY!!!! :banghead: BACK BUPER IS ALL I CAN SAY.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 16 2008, 09:51 PM~12176294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 16 2008, 09:51 PM~12176294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AROUND THIS TIME LAST YEAR AFTER THE SHOW . I SAW THAT CAR ON THE SIDE OF OF 6-10 BEING PULLED WITH A ROPE BY MALDITO DINERO. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 02:44 PM~12181532
> * TRUE, THAT WHY I BUILD ONE THAT A RADICAL TO GET MORE PEOPLE MOTAVATED!!!  :biggrin:  HOUSE CALLS WELCOME.
> *



It's on sucka. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2008, 03:53 PM~12181618
> *AROUND  THIS  TIME LAST YEAR AFTER THE SHOW . I SAW THAT CAR ON THE SIDE OF OF 6-10 BEING PULLED WITH A ROPE BY  MALDITO DINERO. :biggrin:
> *


it got pulled to the show..so why would you think it would drive from it?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2008, 03:53 PM~12181618
> *AROUND  THIS  TIME LAST YEAR AFTER THE SHOW . I SAW THAT CAR ON THE SIDE OF OF 6-10 BEING PULLED WITH A ROPE BY  MALDITO DINERO. :biggrin:
> *


you sure did, but got it fixed afterward. i do no machanic, i dont need some to come check out my car every time it dont work right!!! :biggrin: it least the mother fuckr would drive to the show, and most time drove home in it not just straight trailer bro. Now i have so many cars i dont know what to drive anymore...   and most of them are steet legal , shit one of them blows ice in the summer and heat in tha winter. :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 04:34 PM~12181966
> *it got pulled to the show..so why would you think it would drive from it?
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

heard there might be a house call tonight!! where i dont know..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2008, 10:24 AM~12179632
> *where  is  the single  that you  built  that was doing 10  INCHES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MY HOMIES? WELL , HOMEBOYS SPENDS TOO MUCH TIME IN TROUBLE SO WHO KNOWS WHERE IS THAT CAR :uh: , SINGLE PUMPS R NOT TOO FUN ANYWAY :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 17 2008, 05:29 PM~12182564
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MY HOMIES? WELL , HOMEBOYS SPENDS TOO MUCH TIME IN TROUBLE SO WHO KNOWS WHERE IS THAT CAR :uh:  , SINGLE PUMPS R NOT TOO FUN ANYWAY :biggrin:
> *


y tu que haces en casa wuey, i bet ur at home and on the clock!!! thats gansta :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2008, 12:52 AM~12177815
> *cual  la que  iso  boiler. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 03:30 PM~12182592
> *y tu que haces en casa wuey, i bet ur at home and on the clock!!! thats gansta :biggrin:
> *


ALL DAY, EVERYDAY :biggrin:  , POST PICS OF THAT CAR WEY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

got to go work en el PRESIDENTE!! later


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 17 2008, 05:33 PM~12182621
> *ALL DAY, EVERYDAY :biggrin:   , POST PICS OF THAT CAR WEY
> *


ill see if i can post up the video later!! im out homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale! 

RF RAVDVD1.. NIB 
nice black chrome!  








Details:
motorized, detachable face with multicolor dot matrix display
rotary knob controls volume, tone, fader, etc.
built-in 5.1 surround-sound decoding
plays DVDs (monitor required), CDs, CD-Rs, CD-RWs, and MP3 discs (won't play MP3 discs created on a Mac)
5-volt front, rear, center, and sub preamp outputs
audio/video input
subwoofer level control
video output
built-in high- and low-pass filters (selectable 50, 75, 100 Hz, or off)
Punch button (4-level bass/treble boost)
requires external amplifiers — built-in center channel amp only (20 watts RMS/50 peak x 1)
wireless remote
CD signal-to-noise ratio 90 dB
CD frequency response 20-20,000 Hz
FM sensitivity 10 dBf


also have RF amps.. 
(i'd have to double check models when i get home..but think their these.
p650.4 (4 channel)
p450.2 (2 channel)
look like this..










pm offers


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 05:27 PM~12183175
> *for sale!
> 
> RF RAVDVD1..  NIB
> ...


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 17 2008, 06:29 PM~12183196
> *lol
> *


ok just for that.. price double for you! :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

new spot imma have to check out..

*Wing Heaven* :angel:
12225 Westheimer Rd
Houston, TX 77077

 check out the flavors!
http://www.wingheavenrestaurant.com/menu/menu.pdf

blk people..they got kool aid!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 06:58 PM~12183413
> *:0
> 
> new spot imma have to check out..
> ...


Chicken and kool aid? no wonder cali rydah aint been on in few days


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 17 2008, 07:01 PM~12183445
> *Chicken and kool aid? no wonder cali rydah aint been on in few days
> *


x2


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2008, 11:48 AM~12179364
> *Fuck yo raffle tickets and yo couch *****.....
> *



J didn't know what fuck his couch meant :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 17 2008, 05:01 PM~12183445
> *Chicken and kool aid? no wonder cali rydah aint been on in few days
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

htown battle of the chippers is back on :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 03:01 PM~12181125
> *:biggrin:
> pepboys  everybody knows that.  :uh:
> *


Sell em yours you won't need em for a while


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 17 2008, 07:05 PM~12183481
> *Sell em yours you won't need em for a while
> *


ain't bought em yet. puto


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 17 2008, 07:01 PM~12183445
> *Chicken and kool aid? no wonder cali rydah aint been on in few days
> *



Racist


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 07:06 PM~12183488
> *ain't bought em yet.  puto
> *


Don't worry you got some time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 17 2008, 07:07 PM~12183510
> *Don't worry you got some time
> *


no shyt.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

white gurls, wings and kool aid.. bet place full of brothas!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 07:08 PM~12183514
> *no shyt.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 17 2008, 07:14 PM~12183586
> *:biggrin:
> *


baby come yet?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 05:09 PM~12183524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats racist!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 07:15 PM~12183590
> *baby come yet?
> *



No sir.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 17 2008, 05:05 PM~12183480
> *htown battle of the chippers is back on  :0
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 17 2008, 07:21 PM~12183673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word? my 3rd due in about 3 months. not that i'm ever gonna see the kid or anything. just saying.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2008, 05:25 PM~12183707
> *lol
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 05:26 PM~12183716
> *but prolly true!
> word?  my 3rd due in about 3 months.    not that i'm ever gonna see the kid or anything. just saying.
> *


shit i celebrated "not the fathers day" yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 07:26 PM~12183716
> *but prolly true!
> word?  my 3rd due in about 3 months.    not that i'm ever gonna see the kid or anything. just saying.
> *


need to be born before December to claim on income tax :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 17 2008, 05:29 PM~12183751
> *need to be born before December to claim on income tax :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2008, 06:29 PM~12183749
> *shit i celebrated "not the fathers day" yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2008, 07:29 PM~12183749
> *shit i celebrated "not the fathers day" yesterday  :biggrin:
> *


told you to stick it in her butt if you aint wanna have to worry about all that but you aint wanna listen to me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 17 2008, 07:29 PM~12183751
> *need to be born before December to claim on income tax :biggrin:
> *


already claimin impala65 so i'm good for 08 taxes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2008, 08:00 PM~12184033
> *:cheesy:
> *


overstimulated huh?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 08:06 PM~12184084
> *overstimulated huh?
> *


gotta check her nips to be sure. Ill let you know in a minute :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 17 2008, 08:18 PM~12184197
> *gotta check her nips to be sure.  Ill let you know in a minute :biggrin:
> *


call her maryanne while you doing it..she likes that.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 17 2008, 08:22 PM~12184228
> *
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 07:35 PM~12183806
> *told you to stick it in her butt if you aint wanna have to worry about all that  but you aint wanna listen to me.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 17 2008, 08:35 PM~12184388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now just gotta save up to paint other 4/5's of the car.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 01:41 PM~12181499
> *
> *


hope to see LOCOS out there...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 06:49 PM~12184548
> *now just gotta save up to paint other 4/5's of the car.
> *


what color you painting your car..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 08:51 PM~12184577
> *what color you painting your car..
> *


DEVIOUS IS GOING TO PAINT HIS CAR LIKE A BIG FUCKIN HOT WING!!!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 17 2008, 06:53 PM~12184588
> *uffin:
> *


wut up homie..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 08:51 PM~12184577
> *what color you painting your car..
> *


candy metallic pearl rose with maroon flakes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 17 2008, 08:54 PM~12184607
> *HE IS GOING TO PAINT IT LIKE A BIG FUCKIN HOT WING!!!!!LOL!!!
> *


 :0 

hadnt thought of that.. right-click-save


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 17 2008, 06:54 PM~12184607
> *HE IS GOING TO PAINT IT LIKE A BIG FUCKIN HOT WING!!!!!LOL!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 06:51 PM~12184577
> *what color you painting your car..
> *


Heard he thinkin somewhere between a cholesterol yellow or a high blood pressure red.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 06:55 PM~12184614
> *candy metallic pearl rose with maroon flakes.
> *


 :biggrin: ..just like the LEGEND MC...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2008, 06:56 PM~12184632
> *Heard he thinkin somewhere between a cholesterol yellow or a high blood pressure red.....
> *


 :biggrin: ..candy blood clute..


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 08:49 PM~12184548
> *now just gotta save up to paint other 4/5's of the car.
> *


1 day left on ebay auction for your setup. Sell the last 3 optimas and I got it covered


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Rara.....post some pics of da big body......


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 08:54 PM~12184609
> *wut up homie..
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2008, 08:56 PM~12184632
> *Heard he thinkin somewhere between a cholesterol yellow or a high blood pressure red.....
> *


back fence blue? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

man i was hunting down 155/80?13's today.. 42.99 at firestone.. :angry: ..shit i remember paying 15-19 a piece..but lowest i found was 25.99 NTB..  
how much pepboys sell them for??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 06:58 PM~12184652
> *:biggrin: ..candy blood clute..
> *


Bahahaha......and I heard u gon put da jumpman sign on yo lac!!!!!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 08:56 PM~12184625
> *:0
> 
> hadnt thought of that..      right-click-save
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 17 2008, 06:59 PM~12184680
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!
> *


trying to get the lac ready...might not make the show...we will see..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2008, 07:01 PM~12184696
> *Bahahaha......and I heard u gon put da jumpman sign on yo lac!!!!!!!!
> *


yea my seats are custom cut outs of Jumpman logos.... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2008, 08:58 PM~12184662
> *Rara.....post some pics of da big body......
> *


DONT HAVE ANY NEW PIC OF DEVIOUS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 09:02 PM~12184708
> *trying to get the lac ready...might not make the show...we will see..
> *


FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE BUT IM TRYING LIKE HELL STILL HAVE A LOT TO DO...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 08:57 PM~12184642
> *:biggrin: ..just like the LEGEND MC...
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 17 2008, 07:03 PM~12184728
> *DONT HAVE ANY NEW PIC OF DEVIOUS :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.homiesradio.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2008, 09:12 PM~12184845
> *http://www.homiesradio.com/
> *


what kind of music?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 17 2008, 08:29 PM~12184312
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2008, 09:26 PM~12185023
> *what kind of music?
> *


From Old School.. Todays Hits,,, Freestyle,, Hip Hop, Mean Mauri N The Homies Are In the Morning Funny Ass Show...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2008, 09:29 PM~12185073
> *From Old School.. Todays Hits,,, Freestyle,, Hip Hop, Mean Mauri N The Homies Are In the Morning Funny Ass Show...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2008, 09:29 PM~12185073
> *From Old School.. Todays Hits,,, Freestyle,, Hip Hop, Mean Mauri N The Homies Are In the Morning Funny Ass Show...
> *


:uh: homies music huh? dont think real "homies" ever jammed stevie b, lisa lisa type shyt.. just FYI 


sure hrnybrneyes gonna like it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 09:43 PM~12185265
> *:uh:  homies music huh?    dont think real "homies" ever jammed stevie b, lisa lisa type shyt.. just FYI
> sure hrnybrneyes gonna like it.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 17 2008, 07:06 PM~12184084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dorothy fker!! :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2008, 10:20 PM~12185662
> *Dorothy fker!! :buttkick: :roflmao:
> *


 and toto 


:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 08:43 PM~12185265
> *:uh:  homies music huh?    dont think real "homies" ever jammed stevie b, lisa lisa type shyt.. just FYI
> sure hrnybrneyes gonna like it.
> *


You already know! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 09:21 PM~12185672
> *and toto
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2008, 10:30 PM~12185784
> *:roflmao:
> *


Rockets :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Nov 17 2008, 08:46 PM~12185976
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 17 2008, 08:58 PM~12186131
> *:uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 17 2008, 10:53 AM~12179945
> *GO COWGIRLS
> *


:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 10:44 AM~12179845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Nov 17 2008, 12:37 PM~12180926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 got titans and giants for my super bowl picks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 17 2008, 09:14 PM~12186333
> *:0
> *


Cowgirls will be lucky to make it to the postseason after all that super bowl champ talk lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 04:27 PM~12183175
> *for sale!
> 
> RF RAVDVD1..  NIB
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Nov 17 2008, 09:10 PM~12186285
> *:0  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


IF U DONT LIKE IT ......THEN BITCH DONT LOOK..

2000 TOWNCAR SERVE N COLLECT....

(CHEERLEADERS WANTED!!!!!!!!!)

:uh: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2008, 06:56 PM~12184632
> *Heard he thinkin somewhere between a cholesterol yellow or a high blood pressure red.....
> *


with murals of the hot wings


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 17 2008, 09:24 PM~12186458
> *IF U DONT LIKE IT ......THEN BITCH DONT LOOK..
> 
> 2000 TOWNCAR SERVE N COLLECT....
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick: TAKE UR FRIENDLY ASS 2 SLEEP ITS PAST UR BED TIME..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Nov 17 2008, 09:28 PM~12186505
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick: TAKE UR FRIENDLY ASS 2 SLEEP ITS PAST UR BED TIME..
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :rant: take your ass to build my console :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 17 2008, 09:41 PM~12186668
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rant: take your ass to build my console  :biggrin:
> *


 GO CHANGE A STARTER OR SUM AND DONT WORRY BOUT ME BIOTCH..... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 17 2008, 11:24 PM~12186470
> *with murals of the hot wings
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 17 2008, 09:36 PM~12185854
> *Rockets :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 07:00 PM~12184690
> *man i was hunting down 155/80?13's today.. 42.99 at firestone.. :angry: ..shit i remember paying 15-19 a piece..but lowest i found was 25.99 NTB..
> how much pepboys sell them for??
> *


use to be 19.99
now 25...
i just bought one sat..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2008, 09:59 PM~12186831
> *:yes:
> *


How have they been doing ?? Aint been keeping up wit em since I been workin on ma bucket??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2008, 12:08 AM~12186931
> *use to be 19.99
> now 25...
> i just bought one sat..
> *


thats price for you.. baby momma #2 work at pepboys. i got hook up. 


just dont tell impala65 he'll snitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2008, 10:13 PM~12186986
> *thats price for you..  baby momma #2 work at pepboys.  i got hook up.
> *


shut yo lying ass up..
that blk bitch dont even know u..
she was too busy lookin at my cock bulg instead..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 12:08 AM~12186935
> *How have they been doing ?? Aint been keeping up wit em since I been workin on ma bucket??
> *


they not playing too good as a team and today tmac, yao and artest got hurt, looked like nothing major so should be ok for next game.7-4 record


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2008, 12:14 AM~12187011
> *shut yo lying ass up..
> that blk bitch dont even know u..
> she was too busy lookin at my cock bulg instead..
> *


damn.. think i struck a nerve. someone little mad i smashed a blk gurl. thought you didn't even like em. :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 08:51 PM~12184568
> *hope to see LOCOS out there...
> *


WE BE THERE.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 17 2008, 10:15 PM~12187016
> *they not playing too good as a team and today tmac, yao and artest got hurt, looked like nothing major so should be ok for next game.7-4 record
> *


Koo....yea I figured they would have to adjust a lil more..seemed to me that last year there chemistry had just clicked 2gether from the recent team now they gota work in artest........welll wit a 7 4 record they aint doing too bad then.............I'm just too caught up wit foosball right now once playoffs start in da nfl then its on to fulltime rockets mode!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 17 2008, 04:25 PM~12181883
> *It's on sucka.  :biggrin:
> *


WAT UP BIG HOMIE!!! u ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 12:23 AM~12187119
> *Koo....yea I figured they would have to adjust a lil more..seemed to me that last year there chemistry had just clicked 2gether from the recent team now they gota work in artest........welll wit a 7 4 record they aint doing too bad then.............I'm just too caught up wit foosball right now once playoffs start in da nfl then its on to fulltime rockets mode!!!!!!!!!
> *


Aaron Brooks is lookin good so when they get the chemistry goin they should be hurtin some feelings...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

baby momma #2 back in like 96 maybe 97.. pre-luxury sport days.. in an 84 mc cl.. with chain wheel, blanket on dash and staple tuck headline. you know, the good brawds are ones with you when you was broke.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

kl


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15qyav4&s=4 just a little test!! good enough for first time out.. sorry about the video all fkd up. :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 01:19 AM~12187634
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15qyav4&s=4  just a little test!! good enough for first time out.. sorry about the video all fkd up. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 12:30 AM~12187171
> *baby momma #2  back in like 96 maybe 97..  pre-luxury sport days.. in an 84 mc cl.. with chain wheel, blanket on dash and staple tuck headline.    you know, the good brawds are ones with you when you was broke.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THAT CAKE FROSTING SHE HAS ON HER FACE........... :thumbsdown: :barf: :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 12:30 AM~12187171
> *baby momma #2  back in like 96 maybe 97..  pre-luxury sport days.. in an 84 mc cl.. with chain wheel, blanket on dash and staple tuck headline.    you know, the good brawds are ones with you when you was broke.
> 
> 
> ...


nice headliner. had one like that in a regal once :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 18 2008, 06:34 AM~12188793
> *WHAT IS THAT CAKE FROSTING SHE HAS ON HER FACE........... :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :nono:
> *


***** looks like he had a beat up mike jackson in his front seat....prolly had tito in da back!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 10:27 AM~12189330
> ****** looks like he had a beat up mike jackson in his front seat....prolly had tito in da back!!!!
> *


slow down tito daaamnnnnnn!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:24 PM~12187125
> *WAT UP BIG HOMIE!!! u ready. :biggrin:
> *



Whats going tony? I will be there saturday for set up day helping out some homies from Pheonix. Sunday I have to baptize my niece, I will make it to the show after that. It will be around 2 or 3.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2008, 11:11 AM~12189618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D.J. SHORT DOG not D.J. SHORTDO*GG*

We're not in califas. fu*cc*! LOL


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2008, 10:23 AM~12189742
> *D.J. SHORT DOG not D.J. SHORTDOGG
> 
> We're not in califas.  fucc!  LOL
> *


Sorry I figured all DJs misspelled their names on purpose....I guess You and SHortDogg are the exceptions to the rule :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 18 2008, 11:42 AM~12189911
> *Sorry I figured all DJs misspelled their names on purpose....I guess You and SHortDogg are the exceptions to the rule  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2008, 10:23 AM~12189742
> *D.J. SHORT DOG not D.J. SHORTDOGG
> 
> We're not in califas.  fucc!  LOL
> *



Hey are you going to need the seats man. There in my way fool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 18 2008, 12:00 PM~12190134
> *Hey are you going to need the seats man. There in my way fool
> *


nah, going to get short dogs uncle to redo the ones i have.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2008, 09:23 AM~12189742
> *D.J. SHORT DOG not D.J. SHORTDOGG
> 
> We're not in califas.  fucc!  LOL
> *


pm a ******... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2008, 12:06 PM~12190195
> *pm a ******... :biggrin:
> *


already dot com/si


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2008, 11:06 AM~12190195
> *pm a ******... :biggrin:
> *


Latin, Pmed, Texted, emailed AND called a ******!! hahaha thats cool though...I am glad...I had to toss the printouts I had done and did a new batch of 50 2up flyers. The incorrect ones have been destroyed :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:nono: :buttkick: y que pedo si tu ya sabes quien es la mera paipa de h tamaulipas y no es tu papa :biggrin: nomas esto gugado


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 18 2008, 11:26 AM~12190950
> *:nono:  :buttkick: y que pedo si tu ya sabes quien es la mera paipa de h tamaulipas y no es tu papa  :biggrin: nomas esto gugado
> *


Ingles sin barreras......................................si se puede...si se puede.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 18 2008, 12:26 PM~12190380
> *Latin, Pmed, Texted, emailed AND called a ******!! hahaha thats cool though...I am glad...I had to toss the printouts I had done and did a new batch of 50 2up flyers.  The incorrect ones have been destroyed  :0
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 10:27 AM~12189330
> ****** looks like he had a beat up mike jackson in his front seat....prolly had tito in da back!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 02:37 PM~12191598
> *:cheesy:
> *


where's ellie been?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:19 PM~12187634
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15qyav4&s=4  just a little test!! good enough for first time out.. sorry about the video all fkd up. :biggrin:
> *


  now u can talk that king of the streets shit..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2008, 01:45 PM~12191681
> *where's ellie been?
> *


MIA


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 01:32 PM~12192141
> *MIA
> *



*Mortalized in Attic* :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 03:32 PM~12192141
> *MIA
> *


Miami?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 03:32 PM~12192141
> *MIA
> *


you made em runoft again?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 03:32 PM~12192141
> *MIA
> *


you heartbreaker


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 18 2008, 02:49 PM~12192296
> **Mortalized in Attic*  :0  :0  :0
> *


Just where I like'em! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 18 2008, 03:04 PM~12192413
> *Miami?
> *


Soo much sand!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 03:18 PM~12192531
> *you made em runoft again?
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2008, 03:21 PM~12192553
> *you heartbreaker
> *


 :no:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 04:30 PM~12192632
> *:no:
> *


/\/\/\
this nikkah post wh0rin' right [email protected]!

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2008, 04:31 PM~12192642
> */\/\/\
> this nikkah post wh0rin' right [email protected]!
> 
> ...


Multiplicado por dos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 04:28 PM~12192617
> *:angel:
> *


shoulda gave em a chance, when you had a chance.. remember.. you aint no spring chicken no more.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 02:53 PM~12192869
> *shoulda gave em a chance, when you had a chance..    remember.. you aint no spring chicken no more.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: made me bust out laughing...co worker looking at me like I'm crazy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2008, 03:31 PM~12192642
> */\/\/\
> this nikkah post wh0rin' right [email protected]!
> 
> ...


Tryin to put in some work!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 18 2008, 03:37 PM~12192710
> *Multiplicado por dos
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 18 2008, 04:55 PM~12192893
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: made me bust out laughing...co worker looking at me like I'm crazy. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 03:53 PM~12192869
> *shoulda gave em a chance, when you had a chance..    remember.. you aint no spring chicken no more.
> *


 :roflmao: Fk you!!!! :tongue: 

Dayum fool you ever got anythin but chicken on your mind? :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 05:14 PM~12193048
> *:roflmao:  Fk you!!!! :tongue:
> 
> Dayum fool you ever got anythin but chicken on your mind? :uh:
> ...


sometimes, but not often.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 18 2008, 04:55 PM~12192893
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: made me bust out laughing...co worker looking at me like I'm crazy. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: 


wasn't that funny, i hope they think you on something and can your ass.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 03:35 PM~12193256
> *:uh:
> wasn't that funny,  i hope they think you on something and can your ass.
> *


na, told her i was laughing at something Houston's favorite comedian said. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 18 2008, 05:41 PM~12193328
> *na, told her i was laughing at something Houston's favorite comedian said. :biggrin:
> *


well, still hope they can your ass.. 


but i just hope.. i wouldnt go as far as calling your job to complain about your internet activity.. thats snitchin.. like some fools have done. ain't saying names though. :ugh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2008, 03:11 PM~12191938
> * now u can talk that king of the streets shit..
> *


 like i said, that was the first time trying it out!!! it should get better!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:19 PM~12187634
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15qyav4&s=4  just a little test!! good enough for first time out.. sorry about the video all fkd up. :biggrin:
> *


all you need now is sum good cheerleaders :biggrin: :biggrin: looking good tony ese


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 01:29 PM~12190998
> *Ingles sin barreras......................................si se puede...si se puede.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 01:19 AM~12187634
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15qyav4&s=4  just a little test!! good enough for first time out.. sorry about the video all fkd up. :biggrin:
> *


"why george i think hes got it" house calls are in order :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 03:58 PM~12193483
> *like i said, that was the first time trying it out!!! it should get better!!! :biggrin:
> *


you have 6 days to try . that 's not high enough.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 03:46 PM~12193381
> *well, still hope they can your ass..
> but i just hope.. i wouldnt go as far as calling your job to complain about your internet activity.. thats snitchin..    like some fools have done.    ain't saying names though.  :ugh:
> *


mayne!!i


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 18 2008, 07:26 PM~12194468
> *mayne!!i
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 18 2008, 07:26 PM~12194468
> *mayne!!i
> *


x2!



http://www.thebeat713.com/listen.htm


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

"baumper" :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Nov 18 2008, 04:22 PM~12193729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost



> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 18 2008, 05:04 PM~12194265
> *you have 6 days to try .  that 's  not high  enough.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Cruel Intention, switches4life, cali rydah, *RAGALAC*

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

UPS called. asked which bad ass mofo gonna sign for iroc wheels showing up tomorrow. 




_
yes streetshow..that means you should be able to have the chinas by thurs. don't blow up my phone about it. just have my $ ready._


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 07:34 PM~12195642
> *UPS called.    asked which bad ass mofo gonna sign for iroc wheels showing up tomorrow.
> 
> yes streetshow..that means you should be able to have the chinas by thurs.      don't blow up my phone about it.  just have my $ ready.
> *


jus let me know what time i need to be there to sign :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2008, 09:37 PM~12195677
> *jus let me know what time i need to be there to sign  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: you blk, you'd be late anyway.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 07:24 PM~12195539
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Cruel Intention, switches4life, cali rydah, RAGALAC
> 
> ...


:uh:.............da fuck uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu want.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 07:39 PM~12195690
> *:uh:  you blk, you'd be late anyway.
> *


blk yes late no...  but fuck yo irocs anyway :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2008, 09:41 PM~12195706
> *blk yes late no...  but fuck yo irocs anyway :cheesy:
> *


hattin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 08:39 PM~12195691
> *:uh:.............da fuck uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu want.........
> *


 :uh: the word on your car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 08:07 PM~12195939
> *:uh:  the word on your car
> *


told u to go by the shop.........dunno y u actin like u scared that tj or big pimp gon be there.................. :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

8223 Pages « < 8221 8222 8223 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAGALAC, KING*OF*ATX


heard al got a fleetwood that hes parting out?????????? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 09:10 PM~12195967
> *told u to go by the shop.........dunno y u actin like u scared that tj or big pimp gon be there.................. :0  :0  :0
> *


lol. why go when you can just tell me if its done. i already seen when it was on the lift


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 08:34 PM~12196230
> *lol. why go when you can just tell me if its done. i already seen when it was on the lift
> *


Well...just so ur happy mija its done....ill be pickin it up manana


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 10:34 PM~12196230
> *lol. why go when you can just tell me if its done. i already seen when it was on the lift
> *



Come check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 08:02 PM~12195890
> *hattin
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

Imma have Jacob lock your ass in cabinet till I get there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 10:38 PM~12196279
> *Well...just so ur happy mija its done....ill be pickin it up manana
> *


Put carseat in back and take him for ride around block


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:19 PM~12187634
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15qyav4&s=4  just a little test!! good enough for first time out.. sorry about the video all fkd up. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 looking good homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 18 2008, 08:48 PM~12196403
> *Put carseat in back and take him for ride around block
> *


Na.....my daughters is too big for him...he need them lil newborn ones......


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 17 2008, 11:19 PM~12187634
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=15qyav4&s=4  just a little test!! good enough for first time out.. sorry about the video all fkd up. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2008, 09:11 AM~12189618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' christmas spirit having ass ******.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 12:37 PM~12191598
> *:cheesy:
> *


the westcott is shutting down at the end od the year


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 18 2008, 11:21 PM~12196791
> *the westcott is shutting down at the end od the year
> *


place sucked anyway. last time it was just me and lone star and a couple of 40+ yr old hood rats. 


oh..and the butch dyk getting lap dance for her bday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 18 2008, 10:21 PM~12196791
> *the westcott is shutting down at the end od the year
> *


 :0 How come??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 11:29 PM~12196895
> *:0  How come??
> *


cause of the huge crowds :uh: 

seriously.. last time we there.. there was probably 8 people at most + employees. place fell off. nuff said. everybody knows all the trannys are at buffalo freds, with the nice racks. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 10:28 PM~12196877
> *place sucked anyway.    last time it was just me and lone star and a couple of 40+ yr old hood rats.
> oh..and the butch dyk getting lap dance for her bday.
> *


Aint that your type? :scrutinize: 

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 10:31 PM~12196920
> *cause of the huge crowds  :uh:
> 
> seriously.. last time we there..  there was probably 8 people at most + employees.  place fell off.  nuff said.  everybody knows all the trannys are at buffalo freds, with the nice racks.
> ...


Oh. Wonder if that was the night we almost went :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2008, 09:29 PM~12196895
> *:0  How come??
> *


property taxes


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2008, 03:11 PM~12191938
> * now u can talk that king of the streets shit..
> *


sound's like someone already cheerleading!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 18 2008, 11:32 PM~12196934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres always broadway billiards. you can put your snug fitting, shiny, ricky martin shirt on. 

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 18 2008, 09:44 PM~12197089
> *sound's like someone already cheerleading!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dont u have to go babysit your girlfriends lil brother again?? and when u ready we can hop fpr pink slips *****..my 01 towncar for your craigslist special 93 caddy.. jus let me know *****


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 09:47 PM~12197115
> *
> theres always broadway billiards.  you can put your snug fitting, shiny, ricky martin shirt on.
> *



Heard he might be shutting that place down too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2008, 11:58 PM~12197239
> *dont u have to go babysit your girlfriends lil brother again?? and when u ready we can hop fpr pink slips *****..my 01 towncar for your craigslist special 93 caddy.. jus let me know *****
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 19 2008, 12:00 AM~12197275
> *Heard he might be shutting that place down too
> *


already heard his wing place "broadway wings" might be shutting down. guess putting a restaurant in ptown,wasn't best locale.. nobody WANTS to go to ptown. namean?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

If any one looking for a 15rds clip for a ruger 9mm i have one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 19 2008, 12:05 AM~12197339
> *If any one looking for a 15rds clip for a ruger 9mm i have one
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 10:04 PM~12197314
> *already heard his wing place "broadway wings" might be shutting down.     guess putting a restaurant in ptown,wasn't best locale..      nobody WANTS to go to ptown.   namean?
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 19 2008, 12:07 AM~12197368
> *x2
> *


and i never understood why fools from there, act like thats the place to be.. in "pasa-get-down-dena" 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 18 2008, 07:04 PM~12194265
> *you have 6 days to try .  that 's  not high  enough.
> *


dont see why u hatting homie, after 3 years you just got passed 50 inches. on tha other hand i just brought out this car to tha street and tryied it out and its doing at least 74 inches and your telling me that its not enough!!! ha haha. im gonna break you off homie, if it aint at magnificos it will be soon i promise u that!!!  :biggrin: dont take it personal, we'll still be homies but i gotta do it.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2008, 11:58 PM~12197239
> *dont u have to go babysit your girlfriends lil brother again?? and when u ready we can hop fpr pink slips *****..my 01 towncar for your craigslist special 93 caddy.. jus let me know *****
> *


the only thing u hoppin is your ass from outside the car to inside the passenger seat.....playa!!!!lol!!!!!!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 18 2008, 10:58 PM~12197239
> *dont u have to go babysit your girlfriends lil brother again?? and when u ready we can hop fpr pink slips *****..my 01 towncar for your craigslist special 93 caddy.. jus let me know *****
> *


SKID SAID PINKS FOOL!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 18 2008, 07:04 PM~12194265
> *you have 6 days to try .  that 's  not high  enough.
> *


I HAVE WAY MORE TIME THAN THAT, I DONT THINK IM GONNA DIE ANYTIME SOON BRO. SO I HAVE ALL THE TIME IN THA WORLD, NO TE AGUITES BUT YOU KNOW ITS TRUE YOU JUST GOT PASSED 50 INCHES AFTER 3 YEARS!!!! :0 CONGRATS HOMIE, LETS SEE HOW LONG YOU CAN HANG WITH ME. I CANT DECIDE WHAT CAR I SHOULD WORK ON NEXT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 19 2008, 12:46 AM~12197815
> *SKID SAID PINKS FOOL!!!
> *


that fool dont even own a car that has a pink slip still paying notes on lease's


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Nov 18 2008, 10:43 PM~12197770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok..only car u own is that caddy of yours... all the cars u drive are borrowed... dont get ya card pulled... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 19 2008, 12:49 AM~12197843
> *that fool dont even own a car that has a pink slip still paying notes on lease's
> *


they lease buckets? lemme know where. i'll go sign up.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 11:12 PM~12198024
> *they lease buckets?    lemme know where.  i'll go sign up.
> *


yea me too... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 10:42 PM~12197765
> *dont see why u hatting homie, after 3 years you just got passed 50 inches. on tha other hand i just brought out this car to tha street and tryied it out and its doing at least 74 inches and your telling me that its not enough!!! ha haha.  im gonna break you off homie, if it aint at magnificos it will be soon i promise u that!!!   :biggrin: dont take it personal, we'll still be homies but i gotta do it.
> *


 :scrutinize: maybe 60s but its still workin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 01:25 AM~12198117
> *:scrutinize: maybe 60s but its still workin
> *


U GOTTA SEE IN PERSON UR SELF!!!  I COULD BE WRONG BUT I FK WITH MESUREMENTS AT WORK ALL DAY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 11:33 PM~12198161
> *U GOTTA SEE IN PERSON UR SELF!!!   I COULD BE WRONG BUT I FK WITH MESUREMENTS AT WOEK ALL DAY
> *


yea ur wrong...68 all day :biggrin: lookin good though


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 01:36 AM~12198181
> *yea ur wrong...68 all day  :biggrin: lookin good though
> *


U COULD BE RIGHT BUT THE ASS CAN AND WILL GO UP WAY MORE THAN WHERE IT WAS AT WHEN I TRYED IT ON THA VIDEO. 70'S AND 80' HERE I COME, THATS FOR SURE.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 11:39 PM~12198203
> *U COULD BE RIGHT BUT THE ASS CAN AND WILL GO UP WAY MORE THAN WHERE IT WAS AT WHEN I TRYED IT ON THA VIDEO.  70'S AND 80' HERE I COME, THATS FOR SURE.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

so since RARA doesnt want to hop for pink slips or doesnt have permission from his girlfriend im done with arguing with RARA about hopping....and the passenger shit is played now..how bout u start talkin about how u cant hang with the homies at picnics bcuz u had to bring your girlfriends WHOLE family with you and leave when she wanted to bcuz its her car...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 01:09 AM~12198008
> *:uh:  i take that as a no
> thats racist!!! :biggrin:
> ok..only car u own is that caddy of yours... all the cars u drive are borrowed... dont get ya card pulled... :0
> *


dont u mean dont get your car pulled because i know that mutherfuker dont run cause h-town would have seen it already....and barrowed car sorry playa just added a new whip to the fleet so let me know when you want to ride playa cause i know i cant ask u to go cruz " got to have your own ride to do that" but you still my boy just make sureat magificosyour camera is ready and full of tape there will be alot of lowriders there and you know what i just might teach you something....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 18 2008, 11:54 PM~12198288
> *dont u mean dont get your car pulled because i know that mutherfuker dont run cause h-town would have seen it already....and barrowed car sorry playa just added a new whip to the fleet so let me know when you want to ride playa cause i know i cant ask u to go cruz " got to have your own ride to do that" but you still my boy just make sureat magificosyour camera is ready and full of tape there will be alot of lowriders there and you know what i just might teach you something....
> *


u cant pull my card but whatever u say my towncar runs jus fine with cold ac.its all good..another whip..lol..u mean another kid...anyway i wont be at magnificos goin back to cali sunday morning...so have fun lil homie and stay local with it...and for teaching me somethin i doubt it..teach your son how not to embarass the family in public.. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 10:13 PM~12196005
> *8223 Pages « < 8221 8222 8223
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: 

SEEN IT FOR MYSELF ON SUNDAY............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 18 2008, 10:38 PM~12196279
> *Well...just so ur happy mija its done....ill be pickin it up manana
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 01:45 AM~12198242
> *so since RARA doesnt want to hop for pink slips or doesnt have permission from his girlfriend im done with arguing with RARA about hopping....and the passenger shit is played now..how bout u start talkin about how u cant hang with the homies at picnics bcuz u had to bring your girlfriends WHOLE family with you and leave when she wanted to bcuz its her car...
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 07:34 PM~12195642
> *UPS called.    asked which bad ass mofo gonna sign for iroc wheels showing up tomorrow.
> 
> yes streetshow..that means you should be able to have the chinas by thurs.      don't blow up my phone about it.  just have my $ ready.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2008, 11:31 PM~12196920
> *cause of the huge crowds  :uh:
> 
> seriously.. last time we there..  there was probably 8 people at most + employees.  place fell off.  nuff said.   everybody knows all the trannys are at buffalo freds, with the nice racks.
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 12:03 AM~12198351
> *u cant pull my card but whatever u say my towncar runs jus fine with cold ac.its all good..another whip..lol..u mean another kid...anyway i wont be at magnificos goin back to cali sunday morning...so have fun lil homie and stay local with it...and for teaching me somethin i doubt it..teach your son how not to embarass the family in public.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



game over...

lean with it... rock with it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2008, 09:25 AM~12199344
> 
> game over...
> 
> ...


que onda sic? what's up with the sharpiegirl?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2008, 07:25 AM~12199344
> 
> game over...
> 
> ...


lil ***** was dancing like james brown in the dirt..had to learn it from somehwere..im guessing his daddy


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 12:26 PM~12200689
> *lil ***** was dancing like james brown in the dirt..had to learn it from somehwere..im guessing his daddy
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 19 2008, 11:05 AM~12201021
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u remember that too huh??? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 10:26 AM~12200689
> *lil ***** was dancing like james brown in the dirt..had to learn it from somehwere..im guessing his daddy
> *


Aww man o man lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Craziness. Lol!


:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 01:23 PM~12201189
> *u remember that too huh???  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 

I WAS LIKE........... :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 19 2008, 11:28 AM~12201232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess i wasnt lying like somebody else... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 19 2008, 12:15 PM~12201633
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 02:14 PM~12201628
> *guess i wasnt lying like somebody else... :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 12:14 PM~12201628
> *u remember it tooo???  :0  :biggrin:
> guess i wasnt lying like somebody else... :biggrin:
> *


Na I aint see it but its just funnay!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 19 2008, 02:23 PM~12202107
> *Na I aint see it but its just funnay!
> *


sup playa


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Nov 19 2008, 12:44 PM~12201811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should of... ***** got mad and told his lil boy "stop playin at the park".. i was like damn why did u bring him then?? he said bcuz i HAD to...lol :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 19 2008, 01:47 PM~12202271
> *sup playa
> *


Wat up homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 01:48 PM~12202278
> *:biggrin:
> should of... ***** got mad and told his lil boy "stop playin at the park".. i was like damn why did u bring him then?? he said bcuz i HAD to...lol :cheesy:
> *


Ha dam gottem....***** said he HAD to.....lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 19 2008, 01:57 PM~12202355
> *Ha dam gottem....***** said he HAD to.....lol
> *


truth


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Nov 19 2008, 09:04 AM~12199260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word on street is theres a linc in works thats gonna change up the linc game. so i hear.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 02:31 PM~12202656
> *truth
> *


Mayne...ur too mean of a person...think ur better of in cali...lol....oh while ur there bring a ***** back some goodies.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 19 2008, 02:55 PM~12202337
> *Wat up homie
> *


chilling man....it was pretty cold out there last nite


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 19 2008, 05:49 PM~12203323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! you already in florida?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 19 2008, 05:52 PM~12203343
> *damn!  you already in florida?
> *


not yet but thats tha bullshit i plan to see...that pic is from miami


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 02:41 PM~12202742
> *rims came in today.. should swing by your job to deliver before i go to work tomorrow.    have my $ ready.    and some wipers.    and a heater hose.  my credits pretty good.
> word on street is theres a linc in works thats gonna change up the linc game.    so i hear.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 19 2008, 03:39 PM~12203241
> *chilling man....it was pretty cold out there last nite
> *


Lexi says bring her purse back :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 03:48 PM~12202278
> *:biggrin:
> should of... ***** got mad and told his lil boy "stop playin at the park".. i was like damn why did u bring him then?? he said bcuz i HAD to...lol :cheesy:
> *


I THOUGHT THE REASON YOU TAKE KIDS TO THE PARK IS TO PLAY......... :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 19 2008, 05:08 PM~12203500
> *Lexi says bring her purse back  :roflmao:
> *


shit that all ham...i think u should tell him..lmao


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 04:41 PM~12202742
> *word on street is theres a linc in works thats gonna change up the linc game.    so i hear.
> *


I KNOW THAT I SEEN ONE MONDAY NIGHT WITH SOME NEW UPDATES WITH CAR COVER ON IT AND GETTING BATTERIES CHARGED........... :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 19 2008, 05:49 PM~12203323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S SAD WHEN YOU HAVE TO RIDE WITH A LADDER IN YOU RIDE MAINLY WHEN YOUR NOT DRIVING A TRUCK......... :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 19 2008, 06:14 PM~12203575
> *I KNOW THAT I SEEN ONE MONDAY NIGHT WITH SOME NEW UPDATES WITH CAR COVER ON IT AND GETTING BATTERIES CHARGED........... :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Stay outta my garage :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 10:42 PM~12197765
> *dont see why u hatting homie, after 3 years you just got passed 50 inches. on tha other hand i just brought out this car to tha street and tryied it out and its doing at least 74 inches and your telling me that its not enough!!! ha haha.  im gonna break you off homie, if it aint at magnificos it will be soon i promise u that!!!   :biggrin: dont take it personal, we'll still be homies but i gotta do it.
> *


lol lol no mames meduele la pansa de la risa . la sinta de medir se usa de abajo de la yanta al suelo homie. i tu sabes WE'LL STILL HOMIES.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 19 2008, 06:29 PM~12203724
> *Stay outta my garage :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 19 2008, 04:12 PM~12203557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 19 2008, 06:41 PM~12203829
> *
> 
> hno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 19 2008, 03:07 PM~12202964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i thought obviously ballers dont think so :uh: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 19 2008, 04:14 PM~12203575
> *I KNOW THAT I SEEN ONE MONDAY NIGHT WITH SOME NEW UPDATES WITH CAR COVER ON IT AND GETTING BATTERIES CHARGED........... :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sounds like a fire hazard :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 08:13 PM~12204674
> *sounds like a fire hazard  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


fk you fire marshall bill. aint nobody ask you all that shyt!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 19 2008, 06:38 PM~12203794
> *lol  lol  no  mames  meduele  la  pansa de  la risa .  la sinta de medir  se usa de  abajo de la  yanta al suelo  homie.  i  tu  sabes  WE'LL STILL  HOMIES.
> *


 :biggrin:   u know i can mesure, who made the batt, rack for you homi!!! lol ya se te olvido??? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 06:52 PM~12205041
> *fk you fire marshall bill.  aint nobody ask you all that shyt!
> *


and nobody was talkin to u as usual u got your porkchop neck in other peoples business


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 08:58 PM~12205086
> *and nobody was talkin to u as usual u got your porkchop neck in other peoples business
> *


aahahahahaaahahaa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 19 2008, 07:07 PM~12205178
> *aahahahahaaahahaa :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 19 2008, 08:58 PM~12205086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fk both of ya'll


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 07:14 PM~12205199
> *fk both of ya'll
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Lol! 


:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2008, 09:17 PM~12205213
> *Lol!
> :cheesy:
> *


sup maryanne. you go take care of that business i told you to take care of?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 09:14 PM~12205199
> *fk both of ya'll
> 
> 
> ...


Racist


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 19 2008, 10:01 PM~12205668
> *Racist
> *


so!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 09:21 PM~12205244
> *sup maryanne.  you go take care of that business i told you to take care of?
> *


She's on the way I told her wife was coming:biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 10:04 PM~12205692
> *so!
> *


Jesse Jackson gonna pop his ass in here


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 18 2008, 04:50 PM~12192823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 19 2008, 08:11 PM~12205783
> *:0
> *


+1 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 10:13 PM~12205804
> *+1  :0
> *


damn florida bitches


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 19 2008, 10:11 PM~12205783
> *:0
> *



Too much make up :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 19 2008, 08:16 PM~12205850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt even look at her face....


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Guys


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 19 2008, 10:36 PM~12206041
> *Hey Guys
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 10:47 PM~12197823
> *I HAVE WAY MORE TIME THAN THAT, I DONT THINK IM GONNA DIE ANYTIME SOON BRO. SO I HAVE ALL THE TIME IN THA WORLD, NO TE AGUITES BUT YOU KNOW ITS TRUE YOU JUST GOT PASSED 50 INCHES AFTER 3 YEARS!!!! :0  CONGRATS HOMIE, LETS SEE HOW LONG YOU CAN HANG WITH ME. I CANT DECIDE WHAT CAR I SHOULD WORK ON NEXT!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 10:47 PM~12197823
> *I HAVE WAY MORE TIME THAN THAT, I DONT THINK IM GONNA DIE ANYTIME SOON BRO. SO I HAVE ALL THE TIME IN THA WORLD, NO TE AGUITES BUT YOU KNOW ITS TRUE YOU JUST GOT PASSED 50 INCHES AFTER 3 YEARS!!!! :0  CONGRATS HOMIE, LETS SEE HOW LONG YOU CAN HANG WITH ME. I CANT DECIDE WHAT CAR I SHOULD WORK ON NEXT!!! :biggrin:
> *


u cant decide because none of them work
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 19 2008, 09:24 PM~12206621
> *u cant decide because none of them work
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> I HAVE WAY MORE TIME THAN THAT, I DONT THINK IM GONNA DIE ANYTIME SOON BRO. SO I HAVE ALL THE TIME IN THA WORLD, NO TE AGUITES BUT YOU KNOW ITS TRUE YOU JUST GOT PASSED 50 INCHES AFTER 3 YEARS!!!! :0 CONGRATS HOMIE, LETS SEE HOW LONG YOU CAN HANG WITH ME. I CANT DECIDE WHAT CAR I SHOULD WORK ON NEXT!!! :biggrin:
> [/quote u where in mexico and i was already doing it 65 inches on tha bumper remember u helped me push it to tha street u cant hang with me homie calso grande


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 19 2008, 06:57 PM~12205078
> *:biggrin:     u know i can mesure, who made the batt, rack for you homi!!! lol ya se te olvido???  :biggrin:
> *


ya i remember u were askin 4 tips on how to weld and i was showing u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 19 2008, 11:24 PM~12206621
> *u cant decide because none of them work
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 19 2008, 09:13 PM~12206485
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


u ready or not i think tony got u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 18 2008, 10:42 PM~12197765
> *dont see why u hatting homie, after 3 years you just got passed 50 inches. on tha other hand i just brought out this car to tha street and tryied it out and its doing at least 74 inches and your telling me that its not enough!!! ha haha.  im gonna break you off homie, if it aint at magnificos it will be soon i promise u that!!!   :biggrin: dont take it personal, we'll still be homies but i gotta do it.
> *


remember i breaked u off last year with a single pump this year its single and double time


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0w3gjpFjV8 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Nov 19 2008, 11:53 PM~12206989
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0w3gjpFjV8 :0
> *


video of you baking another cake? if so, i ain't clicking it. 






:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** baked a cake for a "friend".. prolly thought it was gonna help em score..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 08:21 PM~12205244
> *sup maryanne.  you go take care of that business i told you to take care of?
> *


Fker! Lol! 


Oh that business....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2008, 06:49 AM~11800225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is 75 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Smell dat?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? Smells like a whole bucha chippin fixin to go down this weekend................................................................................ :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 19 2008, 11:59 PM~12207064
> *Fker! Lol!
> Oh that business....
> *


yeah..that business


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 19 2008, 07:26 AM~12199352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** shoes where clean and white when he got there..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 09:54 PM~12207008
> *video of you baking another cake?  if so, i ain't clicking it.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 
:twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :420: uffin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 09:59 PM~12207062
> ****** baked a cake for a "friend".. prolly thought it was gonna help em score..
> 
> 
> ...



i did "score" and it wasnt wit one of YOUR trannies either


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Nov 19 2008, 10:00 PM~12207070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: and dusty brown when he left... just like his daddy :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 10:45 PM~12207628
> *now u need paint, interior, and matchin rims and tires and u would have a clean hopper  :cheesy:
> :0  :biggrin: and dusty brown when he left... just like his daddy  :0
> *


lol.. like that lil ***** from charlie brown..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 10:45 PM~12207628
> *now u need paint, interior, and matchin rims and tires and u would have a clean hopper  :cheesy:
> 
> *


that bitch sure is floating..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 19 2008, 11:24 PM~12206621
> *u cant decide because none of them work
> :biggrin:
> *


if u say so homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > I HAVE WAY MORE TIME THAN THAT, I DONT THINK IM GONNA DIE ANYTIME SOON BRO. SO I HAVE ALL THE TIME IN THA WORLD, NO TE AGUITES BUT YOU KNOW ITS TRUE YOU JUST GOT PASSED 50 INCHES AFTER 3 YEARS!!!! :0 CONGRATS HOMIE, LETS SEE HOW LONG YOU CAN HANG WITH ME. I CANT DECIDE WHAT CAR I SHOULD WORK ON NEXT!!! :biggrin:
> > [/quote u where in mexico and i was already doing it 65 inches on tha bumper remember u helped me push it to tha street u cant hang with me homie calso grande
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :biggrin: who showed u how to buid and work on hoppers if it wasnt my brother!!! tell me im wrong.  i gotta give u credit for not ever giving up on hopping ur doing it bro!!! ur just hanging around to many cheerleaders!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 19 2008, 11:32 PM~12206715
> *ya i remember u were askin 4 tips on how to weld and i was showing u
> *


i remember homie i never forget and i never denie that i've learned alot from you as far as welding, i know ur a bad as welder dont have much to say about that.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 19 2008, 11:42 PM~12206859
> *remember i breaked u off last year with a single pump this year its single and double time
> *


we see homie, remeber anything can happen even to the best. what happen to johns caddy at baytown park when u hopped agaist him on the elky.  :biggrin: so will find out.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 20 2008, 12:00 AM~12207070
> *this  is  75 :biggrin:
> *


it almost got stuck!!! got danm, mine wasnt even close to getting stuck. but i think its going to be a good hop this year. just dont forget to tighten up all the screws on the regal fk might fall apart!!!! :biggrin: it doing go though...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 20 2008, 12:00 AM~12207070
> *this  is  75 :biggrin:
> *


what happened to the white walls, why are u using trailer tires for? :twak: :dunno: got to have the white walls on a lowrider.


----------



## jusjuiceit (Nov 2, 2008)

whats good ,everyone is asleep n louisville


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 18 2008, 11:13 AM~12189653
> *Whats going tony? I will be there saturday for set up day helping out some homies from Pheonix. Sunday I have to baptize my niece, I will make it to the show after that. It will be around 2 or 3.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 20 2008, 12:45 AM~12207628
> *now u need paint, interior, and matchin rims and tires and u would have a clean hopper  :cheesy:
> :0  :biggrin: and dusty brown when he left... just like his daddy  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 02:03 AM~12198351
> *u cant pull my card but whatever u say my towncar runs jus fine with cold ac.its all good..another whip..lol..u mean another kid...anyway i wont be at magnificos goin back to cali sunday morning...so have fun lil homie and stay local with it...and for teaching me somethin i doubt it..teach your son how not to embarass the family in public.. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bish! good one going back to cali on sunday morning sure you mean u want to stay home to save yourself from an embarassment.....come on way who else is going to film da show we need people like you.....you capture great moments look i'll even let you ride with me in da parking lot when da show is over....and as for my son dancing your just mad cause he got better move's then you playa..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 12:49 AM~12207674
> *that bitch sure is floating..
> *


thought i was tha only one that seen that!!! wat up homie.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2008, 11:15 PM~12207246
> *yeah..that business
> *


I'll see.....  

You need to lemme know why you thinkin it'll work tho!

And no fool, I wasn't drunk! :uh: Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 10:45 PM~12207628
> *now u need paint, interior, and matchin rims and tires and u would have a clean hopper  :cheesy:
> :0  :biggrin: and dusty brown when he left... just like his daddy  :0
> *


Hahahaha...***** got uneedtofinishyocarandnotjustursetupowned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 08:05 PM~12204592
> *thats what i thought obviously ballers dont think so  :uh:  :0
> *


BALLERS SHOULD HAVE NANNY'S OUT WATCHING KIDS WHILE YOU HANGING WITH THE HOMIES. BUT I GUESS EVERYONE NOT BALLIN THAT TOUGH...... :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 19 2008, 08:13 PM~12204674
> *sounds like a fire hazard  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 IT WAS CLEAN BUT HE WAS OUT THERE CHECKING ON IT FROM TIME TO TIME......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2008, 07:28 AM~12208570
> *I'll see.....
> 
> You need to lemme know why you thinkin it'll work tho!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2008, 12:41 AM~12208230
> *thought i was tha only one that seen that!!! wat up homie.
> *


yea.. that bitch just struck a pose... for about 3 secs...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

EVEN WITH NEW CHINAS STILL NOT A REAL IMPALA SS........ :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 20 2008, 12:14 PM~12210145
> *EVEN WITH NEW CHINAS STILL NOT A REAL IMPALA SS........ :uh:
> *


real, not real, chinese wheels still cleaner then anything you own, have owned, or ever will own. rusty


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 07:55 AM~12208810
> *:uh:
> *


 

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 12:16 PM~12210162
> *real, not real, chinese wheels    still cleaner then anything you own, have owned, or ever will own.  rusty
> *


I DOUBT THAT VERY SERIOUSLY, BUT IF YOU SAY THOSE WHEEL ARE CLEAN. I BET THEY ARE NOT AS CLEAN AS YOU CLEAN YOU PLATE....FATTY PATTY!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 19 2008, 10:47 PM~12207653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 12:07 PM~12210116
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hot rod. :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 10:07 AM~12210116
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice and clean, seen it some time ago riding on 610.... thought fenders and body had dents but realized the pinstripe is what made it look like that........

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 19 2008, 11:45 PM~12207997
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:        who showed u how to buid and work on hoppers if it wasnt my brother!!! tell me im wrong.   i gotta give u credit for not ever giving up on hopping ur doing it bro!!! ur just hanging around to many cheerleaders!
> *


if it wasnt $ ur brother them cars wouldnt hit 30 inches and those that hang with me is what u can call a club and that single got u goin


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 19 2008, 11:56 PM~12208059
> *it almost got stuck!!! got danm, mine wasnt even close to getting stuck. but i think its going to be a good hop this year. just dont forget to tighten up all the screws on the regal fk might fall apart!!!! :biggrin: it doing go though...
> *


a whole year of back to back hoppin and still goin strong no blown motors or gears at ahouse call show or picnic to be embarrased from o and still on stock frame


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 20 2008, 01:17 PM~12210622
> *Nice and clean, seen it some time ago riding on 610.... thought fenders and body had dents but realized the pinstripe is what made it look like that........
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


crooked pinstripe mafia!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 20 2008, 02:12 PM~12211134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 3 WHEELIN AND HOPPIN :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442916


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2008, 01:41 PM~12211817
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=442916
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funky fresh sr. choir


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 20 2008, 03:49 PM~12211887
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: funky fresh sr. choir
> *


them geezers got it going on. gang bang after 3'oclock nappytime. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2008, 02:02 PM~12212027
> *them geezers got it going on.  gang bang after 3'oclock nappytime.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 12:07 PM~12210116
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 20 2008, 01:40 PM~12210902
> *a whole year of back to back hoppin and still goin strong no blown motors or gears at ahouse call show or picnic to be embarrased from o and still on stock frame
> *


 09 is going to be a good year!!! whole year? i dont know about that homie, ya come out and play for a little while and then get away from tha hop for a couple of months. Thats not considered a whole year!!! Do you want to have a bet on who hit the most shows to hop in 08? Im dedicated to this shit homie, just had a few problems with the cars but i hit up as much shows, picnic, and the streets as much as i can. So 3 or 4 hops is a year to YOU? Ur still my homie.  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2008, 02:55 PM~12212484
> *09 is going to be a good year!!! whole year? i dont know about that homie, ya come out and play for a little while and then get away from tha hop for a couple of months. Thats not considered a whole year!!! Do you want to have a bet on who hit the most shows to hop in 08? Im dedicated to this shit homie, just had a few problems with the cars but i hit up as much shows, picnic, and the streets as much as i can. So 3 or 4 hops is a year to YOU? Ur still my homie.   :biggrin:
> *


bet money on the hops that should motivate the loser to wanna get their bread back :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 11:07 AM~12210116
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 19 2008, 09:34 PM~12206757
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> u ready or not i think tony got u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: , U AND TONY R HOPPING GOOD NOW,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> now u need paint, interior, and matchin rims and tires and u would have a clean hopper :cheesy:
> :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 19 2008, 11:59 PM~12208064
> *what happened to the white walls, why are u using trailer tires for? :twak:  :dunno: got to have the white walls on a lowrider.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2008, 03:21 PM~12212705
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



HOLA SWEETZ...... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Nov 20 2008, 05:27 PM~12212761
> *HOLA SWEETZ...... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Nov 20 2008, 03:27 PM~12212761
> *HOLA SWEETZ...... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2008, 03:35 PM~12212829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2008, 05:39 PM~12212864
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: que onda compa? nice frame you have there.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2008, 03:52 PM~12212951
> *:biggrin:  que onda compa?  nice frame you have there.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :rant:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2008, 03:35 PM~12212829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2008, 05:58 PM~12212995
> *:uh:  :uh:  :rant:
> *


another $50 and i'll sell you the wrench to the k/o's i sold you!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 04:12 PM~12213091
> *another $50 and i'll sell you the wrench to the k/o's i sold you!
> *


no it should came with the wheels . :twak: :twak: i aint doing bussines with you no mo :buttkick: i eat at taco cabana lookig ass negga :biggrin: nah thanks daily is gona roll chinas now


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2008, 02:55 PM~12212484
> *09 is going to be a good year!!! whole year? i dont know about that homie, ya come out and play for a little while and then get away from tha hop for a couple of months. Thats not considered a whole year!!! Do you want to have a bet on who hit the most shows to hop in 08? Im dedicated to this shit homie, just had a few problems with the cars but i hit up as much shows, picnic, and the streets as much as i can. So 3 or 4 hops is a year to YOU? Ur still my homie.   :biggrin:
> *


the thing is if u no tha regals goin u just dont show


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 20 2008, 04:28 PM~12213195
> *the thing is if u no tha regals goin u just dont show
> *


since i have cars that hop like they supposed to i have time to hit tha race track or jump on tha truck hook up tha boat and jets and cruise tha golfo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2008, 06:16 PM~12213110
> *no it should came with the wheels .  :twak:  :twak: i aint doing bussines with you no mo  :buttkick: i eat at taco cabana lookig ass negga  :biggrin: nah thanks daily is gona roll chinas now
> *


$75 now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2008, 06:16 PM~12213110
> *no it should came with the wheels .  :twak:  :twak: i aint doing bussines with you no mo   :buttkick: i eat at taco cabana lookig ass negga  :biggrin: nah thanks daily is gona roll chinas now
> *


what you gonna do with those gray 16 iroc's? lol

man said "don't laugh..its got a vortex under the hood.. like the astro vans" 



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 12:07 PM~12210116
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: yup


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 07:17 PM~12213635
> *:biggrin:  yup
> 
> 
> ...


damn wat size tires is dat? looks like rubberbands


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

don't give a damn if it is a classic and in mint condition like it just rolled off showroom floor.. i wouldnt spend that much on a g-body. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...A1123&viewitem=


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 07:22 PM~12213676
> *damn wat size tires is dat? looks like rubberbands
> *


umm.. forget.. either 245 or 255/35x20 falkens.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gotta be 255 cause rim is 8.5" wide.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ready for the show....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 20 2008, 06:20 PM~12214232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 20 2008, 08:20 PM~12214232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


diggin the rims.. keepin it OG huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 12:07 PM~12210116
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Why you turn your back on wires :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 20 2008, 08:49 PM~12214475
> *Why you turn your back on wires :uh:
> *


just cause.. beside, no more china wires for me.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 20 2008, 08:20 PM~12214232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


called you today..........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 12:07 PM~12210116
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


better than the blades


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 20 2008, 09:11 PM~12214705
> *better than the blades
> *


but still don't give a fk what you think kracka ass kracka.. can take your opinion and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 20 2008, 07:09 PM~12214669
> *called you today..........
> *


man my phone trippin..it dont get good signal sometimes..  hit me up


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 06:46 PM~12214450
> *diggin the rims.. keepin it OG huh?
> *


indeed...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 09:12 PM~12214721
> *but still don't give a fk what you think kracka ass kracka.. can take your opinion and shove it up your ass.
> *


mayn!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 20 2008, 09:53 PM~12215184
> *man my phone trippin..it dont get good signal sometimes..   hit me up
> *


let me know if you still want me to look at that for you....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone else got pneumonia besides me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2008, 09:59 PM~12215253
> *anyone else got pneumonia besides me
> *


nope.. warned you about DH


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 08:54 PM~12214521
> *just cause..    beside, no more china wires for me.
> *


Givin up wings next?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 08:12 PM~12214721
> *but still don't give a fk what you think kracka ass kracka.. can take your opinion and shove it up your ass.
> *


 :0 You're such an asshole! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 20 2008, 10:03 PM~12215299
> *Givin up wings next?
> *


hey fk you *****.. i know we joke around alot here.. but don't ever say no shyt like that. i'll bitch slap you in person for suggesting something crazy like that.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 20 2008, 07:57 PM~12215228
> *let me know if you still want me to look at that for you....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 20 2008, 10:04 PM~12215308
> *:0 You're such an asshole!  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: well fk you too maryanne.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2008, 08:59 PM~12215253
> *anyone else got pneumonia besides me
> *


Nope! :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 08:02 PM~12215296
> *nope..  warned you about DH
> *


fuck you and your wanna be ass impala with camaro wheel, confused ass car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2008, 10:06 PM~12215330
> *fuck you and your wanna be ass impala with camaro wheel, confused ass car.
> *


hattin 



hope you puke up some nasty green shyt all weekend bitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 08:09 PM~12215360
> *hattin
> hope you puke up some nasty green shyt all weekend bitch
> *


i dont care, i really dont want to go to magnificos anyways.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2008, 10:09 PM~12215366
> *i dont care, i really dont want to go to magnificos anyways.
> *


i aint say anything about that show anyway.. besides i ain't going either. too many donks and slabs at that show now. ain't even hardly a lowrider thing anymore.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 09:05 PM~12215319
> *:uh:  well fk you too maryanne.
> *


Dayum you!!!! :buttkick: 

:roflmao: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 08:11 PM~12215387
> *i aint say anything about that show anyway..    besides i ain't  going either.    too many donks and slabs at that show now.  ain't even hardly a lowrider thing anymore.
> *


damn danny thats the whole reason i was going to the show ..was to chill out with buffalo wing king... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 20 2008, 08:26 PM~12215558
> *damn danny thats the whole reason i was going to the show ..was to chill out with buffalo wing king... :uh:
> *


did that piece fit?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 10:04 PM~12215310
> *hey  fk you *****..      i know we joke around alot here..  but don't ever say no shyt like that.  i'll bitch slap you in person for suggesting something crazy like that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 10:11 PM~12215387
> *i aint say anything about that show anyway..    besides i ain't  going either.    too many donks and slabs at that show now.  ain't even hardly a lowrider thing anymore.
> *


What do you expect when people trade out wires for irocs. You should be banned from this site.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 20 2008, 10:40 PM~12215744
> *What do you expect when people trade out wires for irocs.  You should be banned from this site.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

sup tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Nov 20 2008, 11:00 PM~12216045
> *sup tony
> *


chillin!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Nov 20 2008, 11:00 PM~12216045
> *sup tony
> *


sorry about that homie batt went dead but ill let u know some thing for sure.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2008, 09:12 PM~12216203
> *sorry about that homie batt went dead but ill let u know some thing for sure.
> *


  holla at u 2marrow


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2008, 09:12 PM~12216203
> *sorry about that homie batt went dead but ill let u know some thing for sure.
> *


when we going 2 race that new toy you got


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

say ****. 

is it me or is there more truck and big rim clubs comin out?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 21 2008, 12:17 AM~12217022
> *when  we going  2  race that  new  toy you got
> *


well hury up and fix urs so we can go hit ap the tracks by tha river. :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Whats Up!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dis dick in yo mouth


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 20 2008, 11:53 PM~12217406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 20 2008, 10:53 PM~12217406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 got her


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 09:55 PM~12217424
> *dis dick in yo mouth
> *


MMM yummy!!! how about Down the Back Of My Throat??? n Cum on my face


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i bet my phone gone ring in 10 mins


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:00 PM~12217464
> *i bet my phone gone ring in 10 mins
> *


Oh will it?? I think MINE will!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 20 2008, 11:00 PM~12217464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of u is lying.... :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 20 2008, 10:02 PM~12217486
> *one of u is lying.... :biggrin:
> *


Lol! who knows!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2008, 11:04 PM~12217495
> *Lol!  who knows!
> *


i do :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 01:04 AM~12217495
> *Lol!  who knows!
> *


DZZZZZZZZ NNNUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 10:07 PM~12217528
> *DZZZZZZZZ NNNUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


FUN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:07 PM~12217528
> *DZZZZZZZZ NNNUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


sorry too late :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 01:08 AM~12217538
> *sorry too late  :uh:
> *


well i had to do it since you blinded by tha pussy :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:09 PM~12217542
> *well i had to do it since you blinded by tha pussy  :uh:
> *


lol..sic stuffed it in her mouth first :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 01:11 AM~12217560
> *lol..sic stuffed it in her mouth first  :0
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

:roflmao: I dont know about all that... but you can Dream!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:12 PM~12217570
> *:rofl:
> *


wouldnt be right if i teabagged her right after :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2008, 11:14 PM~12217581
> *:roflmao:  I dont know about all that... but you can Dream!
> *


oh :uh: why would I dream??? :cheesy:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Cuz your never gunna See it.... you Gotta Dream it! XOXOX


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 01:15 AM~12217584
> *wouldnt be right if i teabagged her right after  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 20 2008, 11:18 PM~12217614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 20 2008, 11:00 PM~12217462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 01:15 AM~12217584
> *wouldnt be right if i teabagged her right after  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:26 PM~12217690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yep jus like that


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Lol... Teabag ..... is supposted to be in the mouth ... not on the back of the head!!!! Silly Guys


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this getting lame.. night losers.. 


deuce!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2008, 11:28 PM~12217709
> *Lol... Teabag ..... is supposted to be in my mouth ... not on the back of the cats head!!!! Silly Guys
> *


i knew u would know... :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2008, 10:28 PM~12217710
> *this getting lame..    night losers..
> deuce!
> *


peace


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 01:28 AM~12217709
> *Lol... Teabag ..... is supposted to be in the mouth ... not on the back of the head!!!! Silly Guys
> *


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 20 2008, 10:30 PM~12217725
> *i knew u would know... :biggrin:
> *


What Can I say I am OPEN Minded!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2008, 11:31 PM~12217740
> *What Can I say I am OPEN Minded!
> *


lol...ok
:biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

whats the deals people...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Nov 20 2008, 11:32 PM~12217749
> *whats the deals people...
> *


nothin... a lil soft porn with diamond d :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 20 2008, 10:34 PM~12217768
> *nothin...  a lil soft porn with diamond d  :0
> *


Man if I am Doing Soft Porn pay up Bitches.... I think of it As Sex ED 102


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 20 2008, 11:34 PM~12217768
> *nothin...  a lil soft porn with diamond d  :0
> *


yeah i was readin all that... teabaggin... i say arabian goggles are funnier...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 12:36 AM~12217792
> *Man if I am Doing Soft Porn pay up Bitches.... I think of it As Sex ED 102
> 
> *


i knew you were a prostitute


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Nov 20 2008, 10:36 PM~12217797
> *yeah i was readin all that... teabaggin... i say arabian goggles are funnier...
> *


No Balls in the eyes of Miss Diamond D


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2008, 11:36 PM~12217792
> *Man if I am Doing Soft Porn pay up Bitches.... I think of it As Sex ED 102
> 
> *


 :biggrin: i think ive taken this class before...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Nov 21 2008, 01:36 AM~12217797
> *yeah i was readin all that... teabaggin... i say arabian goggles are funnier...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 20 2008, 11:36 PM~12217792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats that new shit


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 20 2008, 10:37 PM~12217798
> *i knew you were a prostitute
> *


Not a Prostitute... just a well educated Female!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2008, 11:38 PM~12217813
> *No Balls in the eyes of Miss Diamond D
> *


what about on ur chin???


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2008, 11:38 PM~12217813
> *No Balls in the eyes of Miss Diamond D
> *


well its more of a draggin motion from the teabag lol :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Nov 20 2008, 10:38 PM~12217817
> *:biggrin: i think ive taken this class before...
> *


Sooo I see...


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 20 2008, 10:40 PM~12217836
> *what about on ur chin???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:39 PM~12217821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 01:37 AM~12217798
> *i knew you were a prostitute
> *


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Nov 20 2008, 10:40 PM~12217837
> *well its more of a draggin motion from the teabag lol :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 20 2008, 11:42 PM~12217858
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:45 PM~12217883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: louies90, INIMITABLE


:uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

^^^^^^^^Damn.... Someones Bored!!^^^^^^^^

Night Boys!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

***********!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

BBBBEEEEYYYAAAHHHH


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Tyrone


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

haha


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 21 2008, 01:24 AM~12218166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: dont you ever sleep carnal?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

post whore


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 02:30 AM~12218200
> *post whore
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 PIMP!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 02:37 AM~12218246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA any new pics?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 21 2008, 01:38 AM~12218248
> *HAHAHA any new pics?
> *


  shes didnt want to, i failed :angry: she told me next week :0 im goint to pm her and ask for them


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 02:39 AM~12218258
> *  shes didnt want to, i failed  :angry:  she told me next week :0  im goint to pm her and ask for them
> *


There was one i didnt get on her photobucket cuz she erased it...had alot of cleavage showin...see what you can do young grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

she hasnt been on since the 13th.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 02:41 AM~12218267
> *she hasnt been on since the 13th.
> *


She must of not liked lay it low


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 21 2008, 01:42 AM~12218273
> *She must of not liked lay it low
> *


 :uh: your fault


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 02:43 AM~12218276
> *:uh:  your fault
> *


 :tears: :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

12mm x 1.50 lug nuts. set of 20 + socket. $25 obo










Lug Nut Finish:	Chrome
Conical Seat Taper:	60 degree
Conical Seat Type:	Standard
Lug Nut Material:	Steel
Lug Nut Overall Length (in):	1.355 in.
Wrench Size Required (in):	3/4 and 13/16 in.
Wrench Size Required (mm):	19mm
Notes:	Heat-treated.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2008, 06:34 AM~12219165
> *12mm x 1.50 lug nuts. set of 20 + socket.  $25 obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mayne its friday.....im ready.....i bout to have fun....me and my ****** off up in the show.....see u boys at setup....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hang out after the show westheimer :dunno: after hop maybe :0 it would be nice 
LETS DO DIZZZ


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2008, 07:34 AM~12219165
> *12mm x 1.50 lug nuts. set of 20 + socket.  $25 obo
> 
> 
> ...


HAHHAAH Deeez NUTZ!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Nov 21 2008, 01:10 AM~12217555
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 21 2008, 11:41 AM~12220334
> *hang out after the show westheimer  :dunno: after hop maybe  :0 it would be nice
> LETS DO DIZZZ
> *


 :0 AND FREEZE MY NUGGETS OFF............. :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Nov 21 2008, 09:34 AM~12219457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: this is serious business and you wanna make jokes. :guns:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 20 2008, 10:32 PM~12217209
> *well hury up and fix urs so we can go hit ap the tracks by tha river. :biggrin:
> *


lol . la pregunta es. tienes miedo para manejarlo. :biggrin: ese jugete es para hombres . :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2008, 08:34 AM~12219165
> *12mm x 1.50 lug nuts. set of 20 + socket.  $25 obo
> 
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

que onda lokos? whos ready for the show?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 21 2008, 02:37 PM~12221842
> *que onda lokos? whos ready for the show?
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 04:47 PM~12223946
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 21 2008, 05:35 PM~12224279
> *:angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Cali.... what it do?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 07:23 PM~12225110
> *Hey Cali.... what it do?
> *


nothing...


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 06:40 PM~12225250
> *nothing...
> *


I am Bored!!!  


Hey Slim...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 07:41 PM~12225259
> *I am Bored!!!
> Hey Slim...
> *


wanna get teabagged??? :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 06:49 PM~12225310
> *wanna get teabagged??? :0
> *


not Turned on mabey Later!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 09:52 PM~12225341
> *not Turned on mabey Later!
> *


least u didnt say no :biggrin: ........heyy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 21 2008, 07:52 PM~12225341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

2 black guys....1 white girl.....


Poor white girl....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 08:19 PM~12225578
> *2 black guys....1 white girl.....
> Poor white girl....
> *


+1 her mouth gon really be like this :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 08:22 PM~12225605
> *+1 her mouth gon really be like this  :0
> *


Ha...too bad ur gona miss her "modeling" at da show this weekend................................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 08:32 PM~12225692
> *Ha...too bad ur gona miss her "modeling" at da show this weekend................................
> *


maybe thats not a bad thing :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 07:19 PM~12225578
> *2 black guys....1 white girl.....
> Poor white girl....
> *


Sounds Like my kinda Fun!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 09:15 PM~12226015
> *Sounds Like my kinda Fun!!
> *


u aint ready u fuckin tease.. :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 07:35 PM~12225716
> *maybe thats not a bad thing  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ass.... :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 09:16 PM~12226028
> *u aint ready u fuckin tease.. :biggrin:
> *


She aint talmbout shit.........................................:0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 08:22 PM~12226063
> *She aint talmbout shit.........................................:0
> *


Im Not doing what??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 10:22 PM~12226063
> *She aint talmbout shit.........................................:0
> *


like shorty said. money talks

how do you think she pays 2000 for rent in the galleria area


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 08:25 PM~12226094
> *like shorty said. money talks
> 
> how do you think she pays 2000 for rent in the galleria area
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 09:25 PM~12226094
> *like shorty said. money talks
> 
> how do you think she pays 2000 for rent in the galleria area
> *


SHE DONT LIVE IN NO DAM GALLERIA AREA.............SHE LIVE BY MODAFUCKIN PASADENA :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 09:24 PM~12226086
> *Im Not doing what??
> *


NOTHIN..........DAS EXACTLY WATCHA DOING....A WHOLE LOTTA NATHAN!!!!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 08:26 PM~12226105
> *SHE DONT LIVE IN NO DAM GALLERIA AREA.............SHE LIVE BY MODAFUCKIN PASADENA :0  :0  :0
> *


Actually Dear I moved After Ike.... Thanks


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 10:26 PM~12226105
> *SHE DONT LIVE IN NO DAM GALLERIA AREA.............SHE LIVE BY MODAFUCKIN PASADENA :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 09:27 PM~12226113
> *Actually Dear I moved After Ike.... Thanks
> *


OH........SO FEMA PAYING DA RENT NOW HU??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 10:26 PM~12226100
> *:0
> *


excuse me. im 16 yrs old and i would like to know how tits look. can you post yours? i havent taken sex ed 102, i dont think they teach that any more


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 08:30 PM~12226128
> *OH........SO FEMA PAYING DA RENT NOW HU??
> *


lol... oh yeah... you know they put all the Hurricane Victoms in the Galleria Area.... its all over the news .... WTF? :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 08:31 PM~12226138
> *excuse me. im 16 yrs old and i would like to know how tits look. can you post yours? i havent taken sex ed 102, i dont think they teach that any more
> *


Lol.... you keep up with the posts huh??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 10:34 PM~12226166
> *Lol.... you keep up with the posts huh??
> *


no, i just keep up with you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 09:33 PM~12226157
> *lol... oh yeah... you know they put all the Hurricane Victoms in the Galleria Area.... its all over the news  .... WTF?  :0
> *


YEAP.....ON THE SOUTH SIDE OF THE GALLERIA..........OF RICHMOND N SHIT....


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 08:35 PM~12226174
> *no, i just keep up with you
> *


AWW... PM me!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 10:38 PM~12226197
> *AWW... PM me!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess+Nov 21 2008, 09:17 PM~12226029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


captain save em ass neegah....we talkin raw to her and u tryna love up to her... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 21 2008, 09:38 PM~12226197
> *AWW... PM me!
> *


ill jus call..lol.. whats ur number again??? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

oh yeah see yall fuckers at los magnificos car show


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 11:41 PM~12226216
> *oh yeah see yall fuckers at los magnificos car show
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 09:41 PM~12226216
> *oh yeah see yall fuckers at los magnificos car show
> *


if they let u in without a guardian lil man... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 09:43 PM~12226239
> *if they let u in without a guardian lil man... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 21 2008, 10:43 PM~12226236
> *:0
> *


just look for the person wearing these. should be hard to spot


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 21 2008, 10:43 PM~12226239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 11:52 PM~12226309
> *just look for the person wearing these. should be hard to spot
> 
> 
> ...


im not goin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 21 2008, 10:55 PM~12226342
> *im not goin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 21 2008, 09:48 PM~12226282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least buy some new shoestrings :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 11:56 PM~12226347
> *:uh:
> *


yea ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 21 2008, 09:56 PM~12226352
> *
> at least buy some new shoestrings :uh:
> *


he gota save up his allowance money


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 11:03 PM~12226398
> *he gota save up his allowance money
> *


 :uh: og shoe strings


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 10:05 PM~12226412
> *:uh:  og shoe strings
> 
> 
> ...


betta be lucky u dont wear my size.......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2008, 11:06 PM~12226421
> *betta be lucky u dont wear my size.......
> *


  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 12:07 AM~12226427
> *  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


you two niggahz get a room


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 21 2008, 10:03 PM~12226398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imma have to show yall what a real jordan collection looks like.. it aint mine but i paid for it...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 21 2008, 11:16 PM~12226505
> *you two niggahz get a room
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 10:17 PM~12226511
> *
> *


gay for winking at that post :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

i need a hood for an 83 catlass (g body) asap anybody have one?? hit me up if u do


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 21 2008, 02:33 PM~12221803
> *lol .    la pregunta es. tienes miedo  para  manejarlo. :biggrin: ese  jugete  es para  hombres . :biggrin:
> *


no its just fun to have someone drive u around every now and then... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 22 2008, 12:32 AM~12227120
> *i need a hood for an 83 catlass (g body) asap anybody have one?? hit me up if u do
> *


 :uh: all day at the pick a part off of 45 and west rd


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 01:37 AM~12227184
> *:uh:  all day at the pick  a part off of 45 and west rd
> *


yeah i know homie just dont have the time to go, so i thought id ask if anyone had one sitting at home!!  THANKS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 22 2008, 12:43 AM~12227245
> *yeah i know homie just dont have the time to go, so i thought id ask if anyone had one sitting at home!!  THANKS
> *


houston doesn't lowride, so i doubt any onw will have one :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 22 2008, 12:34 AM~12226664
> *gay for winking at that post  :uh:
> *


he was gay when he decided to be a snitch.. then gayer for changing name cause everybody knew "impala65" was the snitch.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you were gay when you did that monte pink
you got gayer by making a fake impala ss
and gayer for having trannies on your car
and the gayest you can be for putting 20" irocs on that fake impala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 02:00 AM~12227420
> *you were gay when you did that monte pink
> you got gayer by making a fake impala ss
> and gayer for having trannies on your car
> ...


fk you "ROBERTO G" you still a bitch ass snitch..regardless of what your name is.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Nov 21 2008, 11:32 PM~12227120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 12:00 AM~12227420
> *you were gay when you did that monte pink
> you got gayer by making a fake impala ss
> and gayer for having trannies on your car
> ...


fail



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2008, 12:07 AM~12227468
> *fk you  "ROBERTO G"  you still a bitch ass snitch..regardless of what your name is.
> *


+1


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 12:00 AM~12227420
> *you were gay when you did that monte pink
> you got gayer by making a fake impala ss
> and gayer for having trannies on your car
> ...


Hahahaha ***** got failatlifecuzugayowned!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street is, setup had long line..some turned away. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2008, 03:28 PM~12230883
> *word on street is, setup had long line..some turned away.  :0
> *


Word on da streets is..................STOP SNITCHIN!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ratio of 5 cars on 20s to 1 lowrider


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2008, 05:05 PM~12231018
> *ratio of 5 cars on 20s to 1 lowrider
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2008, 06:05 PM~12231018
> *ratio of 5 cars on 20s to 1 lowrider
> *


dont forget the slabs on swangas


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2008, 07:47 PM~12231504
> *dont forget the slabs on swangas
> *


few of my homies left mad as fk! oh well


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2008, 05:47 PM~12231504
> *dont forget the slabs on swangas
> *


pull up or shut up fat boi....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the latest..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 09:05 PM~12232046
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> ...


what does that say on the trunk? i only can read "feria" = cash ??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2008, 07:25 PM~12232222
> *what does that say on the trunk?  i only can read "feria" = cash  ??
> *


una feria...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 07:50 PM~12232417
> *una feria...
> *


pics of the elco locked up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 22 2008, 07:57 PM~12232476
> *pics of the elco locked up  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt even snap none.. i will later when i bring it home or after the show.. but it is all hooked up.. bitch got some juice... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 09:50 PM~12232417
> *una feria...
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2008, 06:05 PM~12231018
> *ratio of 5 cars on 20s to 1 lowrider
> *


 :yessad: 
But I did see alot of nice Lows setting up. Unfortunatly there were also, alot of cars that belong in the WTF category.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 07:50 PM~12232417
> *una feria...
> *


Is dat da one dat was all white from pharoahs o somethin like dat?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 22 2008, 09:41 PM~12232779
> *Is dat da one dat was all white from pharoahs o somethin like dat?
> *


:yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 08:05 PM~12232046
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up with the bottom of the hood?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 22 2008, 09:00 PM~12231988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i'm ready we'll have to nose up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 10:48 PM~12232809
> *wuz up with the bottom of the hood?
> *


snitch. shut the fk up!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2008, 09:54 PM~12232842
> *snitch.  shut the fk up!
> *


yes sir mr. bully












:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 22 2008, 08:20 PM~12232648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your didnt fit.. lil ass slow downs


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 09:05 PM~12232046
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 22 2008, 10:59 PM~12232874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told ya. thats why they were free.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 07:05 PM~12232046
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> ...


dam............i was just starting to like that car then sic had to go and fuck it up................................ :angry: 






































































































:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you stupid..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 10:59 PM~12232874
> *true..***** in primered cars... and retardo doors
> 
> The Two rows right across from us looks like they own stock in lambodoos.com
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2008, 11:09 PM~12232948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ran out of snakeskin huh?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh: do you mean alligator?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 01:46 AM~12233812
> *:uh:  do you mean alligator?
> *


there you go again.. snitchin. mind your fucking business you little bitch.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2008, 12:53 AM~12233834
> *there you go again.. snitchin.  mind your fucking business you little bitch.
> *


 :uh: do you even know what snitching is? seems like you dont becuse everytime i say (type) something you say im snitching?

you must be a big as retard


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 01:56 AM~12233847
> *:uh:  do you even know what snitching is? seems like you dont becuse everytime i say (type) something you say im snitching?
> 
> you must be a big as retard
> *


you the bitch ass ***** that was threatening to drop the dime on one of us.. so all i gotta say is when you see me at show, you better keep your fucking distance. 

you were given chance to apologize, but you seem to think i was joking. so fuck you!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2008, 01:31 AM~12233992
> *snitchin is anytime you say anything.
> *


shut the fuck up pussy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 02:33 AM~12233997
> *shut the fuck up pussy
> *


i'll be the one at the show with his hands on your moms nalgas. and sending the bitch to get me nachos.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2008, 01:36 AM~12234006
> *i'll be the one at the show with his hands on your moms nalgas.  and sending the bitch to get me nachos.
> *


your an idiot, who told you talking about peoples parent is a fly as shit?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 02:38 AM~12234011
> *your an idiot, who told you talking about peoples parent is a fly as shit?
> *


DZZZZZ NNNNUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 02:38 AM~12234011
> *your an idiot, who told you talking about peoples parent is a fly as shit?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 23 2008, 02:38 AM~12234013
> *DZZZZZ NNNNUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZ
> *


got his little snitch ass!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

its going down 2marrow!!! just gettin home from puttin OT on the hopper...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 09:05 PM~12232046
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> ...


one of nicest you did so far sic. dunno i can afford you no more.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

there was some nice rides in line, i was there pretending my car was ready to show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2008, 12:56 AM~12234058
> *one of nicest you did so far sic.    dunno i can afford you no more.
> *


that one wasnt sxpensive.. i only charged him labor


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2008, 10:24 PM~12233402
> *ran out of snakeskin huh?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Getting ready to head to the show don't forget to bring some money for raffle tickets. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 22 2008, 08:05 PM~12232046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2008, 01:56 AM~12234058
> *one of nicest you did so far sic.    dunno i can afford you no more.
> *


X2. Looks real good sic! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

good show today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 07:21 PM~12237097
> *good show today
> *


your mom won bikini contest huh?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2008, 07:28 PM~12237146
> *your mom won bikini contest huh?
> *


pics of tha brawd?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 23 2008, 08:18 PM~12237493
> *pics of tha brawd?
> *


her pics gonna cost you some $ little more $ and you can have her.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 23 2008, 09:02 AM~12234478
> *Getting ready to head to the show don't forget to bring some money for raffle tickets.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE I FORGOT about the raffle tickets sorry, did ya have the raffle?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

GO FKN SHOW TODAY, BUT JUST TO DAMN LOUD!!!  BIG JOHN WAS TAKIN PICTURE AND SAID HE WOULD POST SOME UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ONLY IN THA GETTO!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 23 2008, 09:38 PM~12238176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fail!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 23 2008, 08:38 PM~12238176
> *ONLY IN THA GETTO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yup only in the getto. mother fuckers dont even have grass :0 
whose places is that any ways? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 09:41 PM~12238200
> *yup only in the getto. mother fuckers dont even have grass :0
> who is that that any ways? :uh:
> *


deezzzz nuuutttzzzzz'


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

JUST A HOPPER, MY TIME TO SHINE...  TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 09:41 PM~12238200
> *yup only in the getto. mother fuckers dont even have grass :0
> whose places is that any ways? :uh:
> *


WE DONT NEED GRASS, WE JUST NEED HATTERS AND SHIT TALKERS LIKE U TO KEEP US GOING!! ONE OF THE MANY PLACES I HAVE WHERE I DO ALL MY DIRTY WORK!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 23 2008, 08:46 PM~12238246
> *WE DONT NEED GRASS, WE JUST NEED HATTERS AND SHIT TALKERS LIKE U TO KEEP US GOING!! ONE OF THE MANY PLACES I HAVE WHERE I DO ALL MY DIRTY WORK!!!
> *


glad i could help. nice chipper by the way


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2008, 09:39 PM~12238191
> *fail!
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I KNOW, I NEED SOME COMPUTER LESSONS!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 09:47 PM~12238250
> *glad i could help. nice chipper by the way
> *


 :biggrin: LOL WERE YOU ONE OF THE MANY CHEERLEADERS LOOKING AT THE HOP ON THE OUTSIDE OF THE HOP PIT!!!! :0 WHILE THA BIG BOY PUT ON A SHOW..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO JUAN!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 23 2008, 08:50 PM~12238273
> *:biggrin: LOL  WERE YOU ONE OF THE MANY CHEERLEADERS LOOKING AT THE HOP ON THE OUTSIDE OF THE HOP PIT!!!! :0  WHILE THA BIG BOY PUT ON A SHOW..... :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

best lowrider - joes 61
best slab - the red drop dog :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2008, 10:45 PM~12238753
> *best lowrider - joes 61
> best slab - the red drop dog  :biggrin:
> *


  bad fkn 61!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

that 61 was nice , so was the vert 63
i left early, got tired of steping on everyone


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 07:47 PM~12238250
> *glad i could help. nice chipper by the way
> *



RAGALAC :uh: :0 

















:0 :0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

much props to all the HLC who showed today and all the houston clubs and solo riders....there were some issues with the side stages and over crowding walk ways but..we know what to expect at this show..  raras caddy clean..,bruce 58 was nice, jons blazer from expensive taste had some bad ass murals, jose lincoln looked good with the new patterns...just to many good looking rides to name..wut up ragalac,slim,streetshow,coca pearl,lonestar..and all the layitlow homies..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 23 2008, 09:48 PM~12239253
> *much props to all the HLC who showed today and all the houston clubs and solo riders....there were some issues with the side stages and over crowding walk ways but..we know what to expect at this show..  raras caddy clean..,bruce 58 was nice, jons blazer from expensive taste had some bad ass murals, jose lincoln looked good with the new patterns...just to many good looking rides to name..wut up ragalac,slim,streetshow,coca pearl,lonestar..and all the layitlow homies..
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: what it do bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 23 2008, 09:48 PM~12239253
> *much props to all the HLC who showed today and all the houston clubs and solo riders....there were some issues with the side stages and over crowding walk ways but..we know what to expect at this show..  raras caddy clean..,bruce 58 was nice, jons blazer from expensive taste had some bad ass murals, jose lincoln looked good with the new patterns...just to many good looking rides to name..wut up ragalac,slim,streetshow,coca pearl,lonestar..and all the layitlow homies..
> *


the black lac lookin wet


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2008, 10:50 PM~12239275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: looks like she has a cock


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2008, 09:43 PM~12239205
> *RAGALAC  :uh:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:............aint like da modafucka got chrome n paint under dat modafucka!!!!!!!

Ha tony did his thang we was choppin it up b4 da show people get it twisted n shit cuz of this shit but like tony said its just motivation...............


Ol weighted down gettin stuck ass bucket!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 11:56 PM~12239333
> *:uh:  looks like she has a cock
> *


if she dosent i'll give her one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 23 2008, 10:11 PM~12239479
> *if she dosent i'll give her one
> *


X2 :0 :biggrin: see you tearing shit up boy :twak: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say congratz to my "ROLLERZ ONLY" family for getting 08 WEGO tour champs. Every one represented.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 23 2008, 10:44 PM~12239793
> *Just wanted to say congratz to my "ROLLERZ ONLY" family for getting 08 WEGO tour champs. Every one represented.
> *


where is the blazer :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2008, 10:47 PM~12239815
> *where is the blazer  :cheesy:
> *


It's in Corpus and i'm at work. They never got a chance to get it ready. My wife took my cutlass to the show though.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 23 2008, 10:53 PM~12239854
> *It's in Corpus and i'm at work. They never got a chance to get it ready. My wife took my cutlass to the show though.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

houston stylez where are the results for the raffle???? :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 23 2008, 11:08 PM~12239937
> *houston stylez where are the results for the raffle????  :angry:
> *


3rd-rabbit. rollerz
2nd-marius myers
1st.. daniel perez.. desert dreams


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so yea.. yo black ass aint win


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2008, 01:12 AM~12239964
> *so yea.. yo black ass aint win
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 23 2008, 11:11 PM~12239959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody black won... i guess homer pimpson figured since obama won that i didnt need to :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

houston stylez promoted their raffle on layitlow and the winners dont even log on here...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 24 2008, 01:15 AM~12239982
> *houston stylez promoted their raffle on layitlow and the winners dont even log on here...
> *


you trying to say fix was in? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 23 2008, 11:14 PM~12239976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly.. promotion.. and rabbit does get on here...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 23 2008, 11:26 PM~12240039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yall... hope the money goes to good use assholes... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn trailer had a blow out on the way back home, that sucks. I'm @ work and my wife is going nuts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6521970


****** fighting over a bitch. now both prolly gonna loose their jobs. stupid mother fkrs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2008, 09:50 PM~12239275
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i love my haterz


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bad ass show. good seeing everyone out there.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Nov 24 2008, 06:30 AM~12240893
> *i love my haterz
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 09:36 AM~12241174
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

HOLIDAY ANGEL'S CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE 

PRESENTED BY ROLLER ONLY CAR CLUB ( PASADENA CHAPTER)
AND
HOUSTON HAUNTED HOUSES

45 S. BETWEEN EDGEBROOK AND COLLEGE
Date: Dec. 7th
Time: Noon - 5pm


Set Up: 8am - noon Houston's Talented kids will be 
Entry Fee: our entertainment.
$20 cars, trucks, motorcycles
$15 Bikes
$5 Model Cars 
Admission: Toy Donations


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2008, 07:45 AM~12241209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 24 2008, 10:06 AM~12241307
> * HOLIDAY ANGEL'S CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE
> 
> PRESENTED BY ROLLER ONLY CAR CLUB ( PASADENA CHAPTER)
> ...


down the road from us,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 10:10 AM~12241328
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443536


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2008, 09:10 AM~12241332
> *down the road from us,
> *



Already know. Come and Support to give all the children a happy holiday season they wont forget


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 24 2008, 10:17 AM~12241392
> *Already know. Come and Support to give all the children a happy holiday season they wont forget
> *


Short Dog n Me will be dj'ing at the HLC toy drive, but I'll try to swing by when I get a break.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 24 2008, 09:06 AM~12241307
> * HOLIDAY ANGEL'S CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE
> 
> PRESENTED BY ROLLER ONLY CAR CLUB ( PASADENA CHAPTER)
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2008, 08:21 AM~12241419
> *Short Dog n Me will be dj'ing at the HLC toy drive, but I'll try to swing by when I get a break.
> 
> 
> ...


   i see you there bring sum carne asada wey :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 10:31 AM~12241453
> *   i see you there bring sum carne asada wey :biggrin:
> *


i always take ice chests full of drinks for gratis. LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE HLC FOR THE KIDS WHO ARE IN NEED THIS CHRISTMAS..COME DISPLAY YOUR RIDES FOR *FREE*..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT UP BILLY..MY HLC BROTHER..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 24 2008, 08:17 AM~12241392
> *Already know. Come and Support to give all the children a happy holiday season they wont forget
> *


so is it a show.. or a toy drive.. what if i just wanna come and stop by for a few hours.. do i need to bring a toy...


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2008, 09:59 AM~12241596
> *so is it a show.. or a toy drive.. what if i just wanna come and stop by for a few hours.. do i need to bring a toy...
> *



Its a car show and a toy drive. I know that HLC is having there toy drive as well. I know there is a way to show love for both events. Come on people this is H-TOWN lets keep the lowriding movement alive.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 24 2008, 11:22 AM~12241746
> *Its a car show and a toy drive. I know that HLC is having there toy drive as well. I know there is a way to show love for both events. Come on people this is H-TOWN lets keep the lowriding movement alive.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2008, 12:07 AM~12239435
> *:uh:............aint like da modafucka got chrome n paint under dat modafucka!!!!!!!
> 
> Ha tony did his thang we was choppin it up b4 da show people get it twisted n shit cuz of this shit but like tony said its just motivation...............
> ...


 :biggrin: gotta do what i gotta do homie!! its gonna be doing much better real soon, no too bad for first time out!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 24 2008, 09:42 AM~12241914
> *:biggrin: gotta do what i gotta do homie!! its gonna be doing much better real soon, no too bad for first time out!!!!
> *


Not bad for a bucket...not bad at all...........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 24 2008, 09:22 AM~12241746
> *Its a car show and a toy drive. I know that HLC is having there toy drive as well. I know there is a way to show love for both events. Come on people this is H-TOWN lets keep the lowriding movement alive.
> *


yea.. ill be at both events
right done the street from me


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2008, 11:02 AM~12242094
> *yea.. ill be at both events
> right done the street from me
> *


Cool Homie. Thanks


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 24 2008, 09:42 AM~12241495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

The show was nice. :biggrin: Does any one know who won the hydro set?


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 24 2008, 12:19 PM~12242236
> *The show was nice. :biggrin:  Does any one know who won the hydro set?
> *



Jose's brother from Latin Cartel


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks :thumbsup: Congrats


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

hey im trying to find out the name of the car club de los vatos que tenian maroon shirts. it was something with "image" in the name. I completly forgot.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

any body selling a 76 impala front clip


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

and a frame too


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 24 2008, 12:24 PM~12242273
> *hey im trying to find out the name of the car club de los vatos que tenian maroon shirts. it was something with "image" in the name. I completly forgot.
> *


Think they were called Street Image


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

lol thanks. so whats up, did you compete in the show?


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 24 2008, 12:29 PM~12242309
> *any body selling a 76 impala  front clip
> *


go to the glasshouse fest there always selling stuff there


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 24 2008, 12:55 PM~12242492
> *lol thanks. so whats up, did you compete in the show?
> *


No. Just went and supported Bad Influences C.C. Had a pedal car and bike I painted for them there.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The show was cool but there is somthing bad luck about that show every year. I didn't get home until 1:00 am. :angry: 
Fucking fire marshal rules had people running out of gas and made me have to get the cady towed home. :angry: Cars with 40 year old gas tanks should not be run that low on gas, I guess its time to drop the tank and give it a good clean out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*All proceeds to be donated towards The Bridge Over Troubled Waters **and <span style=\'color:green\'>Bay Area Turning Point which are shelters for women and their children. Please help support this event. *</span>


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 24 2008, 10:30 AM~12242315
> *and a frame too
> *


got a glasshouse frame, fully wrapped from to back, need to sell it CHEAP pm me if interested.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Every year I say the slabs and donks have out done them selves with retarded ideas but when you have a car towing a trailer with a 5th wheel and a jet ski and rims in the door panels all I have to say is :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 23 2008, 09:38 PM~12238176
> *ONLY IN THA GETTO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YEP AND STANDING ON BACK BUMPER........... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2008, 09:41 PM~12238200
> *yup only in the getto. mother fuckers dont even have grass :0
> whose places is that any ways? :uh:
> *


ASKING TO MUCH INFO............ :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 23 2008, 11:48 PM~12239253
> *much props to all the HLC who showed today and all the houston clubs and solo riders....there were some issues with the side stages and over crowding walk ways but..we know what to expect at this show..  raras caddy clean..,bruce 58 was nice, jons blazer from expensive taste had some bad ass murals, jose lincoln looked good with the new patterns...just to many good looking rides to name..wut up ragalac,slim,streetshow,coca pearl,lonestar..and all the layitlow homies..
> *


CADDY WAS CLEAN TO HOMIE....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2008, 11:50 PM~12239275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHITE GURLS IS A.......... :thumbsdown: :twak: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 12:42 PM~12242905
> *Every year I say the slabs and donks have out done them selves with retarded ideas but when you have a car towing a trailer with a 5th wheel and a jet ski and rims in the door panels all I have to say is  :uh:
> *


 :0 guess you havent seen the on that has a wheel hanging from the celling


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 01:42 PM~12242905
> *Every year I say the slabs and donks have out done them selves with retarded ideas but when you have a car towing a trailer with a 5th wheel and a jet ski and rims in the door panels all I have to say is  :uh:
> *


X2............. :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 24 2008, 11:33 AM~12242830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. i saw that,, shit was ridiculous... words cant even explain..
killed or be killed *****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2008, 02:22 PM~12243272
> *you always have bad luck..
> 
> ha.. i saw that,, shit was ridiculous... words cant even explain..
> ...


anyone take pics of that?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i didnt..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Nov 24 2008, 11:22 AM~12241746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

he even had 2 spare eblows


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 24 2008, 03:05 PM~12243596
> *he even had 2 spare eblows
> *


think it even had a sign that said for sale on it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 24 2008, 03:04 PM~12243586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh man....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what's up with your people coca pearl? :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 02:18 PM~12243234
> *:0  guess you havent seen the on that has a wheel hanging from the celling
> *


your 65 fo'doo'?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2008, 02:16 PM~12243687
> *your 65 fo'doo'?
> 
> 
> ...


wrong


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh: by the way. recpect homeboy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 24 2008, 01:04 PM~12243586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.....yall know who holds da blame for this shit right???liv4lacs cuz he da one wit all slabbed out ****** shit........and who else has 23456785432 5th wheels laying around?????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 03:22 PM~12243731
> *:uh:  by the way. recpect homeboy
> *


LMAO! You need to respect your elders, mocoso. LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 24 2008, 01:04 PM~12243586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see those things every day on the way home from work...usually parks them all outside his shop... it's like 3 big body cadi's, the roadmaster, and an oldschool convertible pontiac...all painted the same color along with the boat and jet ski's.

**not a big baller so i can't afford a camera to take pics to prove that it happens.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 22 2008, 09:27 PM~12233066
> *dam............i was just starting to like that car then sic had to go and fuck it up................................ :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 24 2008, 02:58 PM~12244051
> *I see those things every day on the way home from work...usually parks them all outside his shop... it's like 3 big body cadi's, the roadmaster, and an oldschool convertible pontiac...all painted the same color along with the boat and jet ski's.
> 
> **not a big baller so i can't afford a camera to take pics to prove that it happens.
> *


want a cookie?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 02:06 PM~12244147
> *want a cookie?
> *


No, 'cause you'll probably go run and tell the cookie monster that someone on layitlow is giving hook ups on cookies. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 24 2008, 02:22 PM~12244306
> *No, 'cause you'll probably go run and tell the cookie monster that someone on layitlow is giving hook ups on cookies. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i seen that shop is of 59 n and beltway 8


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 24 2008, 03:22 PM~12244306
> *No, 'cause you'll probably go run and tell the cookie monster that someone on layitlow is giving hook ups on cookies. :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 04:44 PM~12244527
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2008, 03:44 PM~12244534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 24 2008, 04:22 PM~12244306
> *No, 'cause you'll probably go run and tell the cookie monster that someone on layitlow is giving hook ups on cookies. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 24 2008, 12:19 PM~12242236
> *The show was nice. :biggrin:  Does any one know who won the hydro set?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: i usally dont do this but im let ya make it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Nov 24 2008, 10:19 AM~12242236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 12:21 AM~12239600
> *X2  :0  :biggrin:  see you tearing shit up boy  :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea i know......ima charge them up and finaly put sum nitro in the tank and see what it really dose.......but i seen ya reppin....congrats on ya win


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2008, 07:28 PM~12237146
> *your mom won bikini contest huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oldest rag in tha building


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2008, 05:17 PM~12244908
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oldest rag in tha building
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2008, 05:17 PM~12244908
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oldest rag in tha building
> *


 :0 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

switches4life

happy birthday wey!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 07:05 PM~12232046
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> ...


patterns look good :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 24 2008, 03:22 PM~12244306
> *No, 'cause you'll probably go run and tell the cookie monster that someone on layitlow is giving hook ups on cookies. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2008, 04:17 PM~12244908
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oldest rag in tha building
> *


 :no: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2008, 04:35 PM~12245083
> *switches4life
> 
> happy birthday wey!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETZ!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 24 2008, 02:49 PM~12243962
> *EMPIRE AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS
> 
> 
> ...


car looking good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Nov 24 2008, 06:03 PM~12245379
> *
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETZ!!!
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 24 2008, 03:43 PM~12245187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same thing im thinking


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 24 2008, 04:06 PM~12245400
> *car looking good
> *


thanks frito...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:| :|


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

happy b day puto


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2008, 10:50 PM~12239275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ID HIT IT!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 08:05 PM~12232046
> *the latest..
> 
> 
> ...


  patterns are fucking sick! the trunk looks like it kills the rest of the paint though. imo  
still a bad ass job mono de lodo!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 24 2008, 06:54 PM~12245829
> * ID HIT IT!
> *


i wouldn't


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 05:58 PM~12245875
> *i wouldn't
> *


  cuz you like tortas.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 24 2008, 04:54 PM~12245829
> * ID HIT IT!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 24 2008, 06:58 PM~12245884
> * cuz you like tortas.
> *


that too. but mostly cause

1. white gurls are not at the top of my list. unlike sic and slim that get all nervous and sweaty around em.. like superman near kryptonite.. lol 

2. before i lay it on a female, she gotta be clear weither she got something to bring to the table. if only thing she has to bring is nalgas, i'll pass.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 05:08 PM~12246007
> *that too.  but mostly cause
> 
> 1. white gurls are not at the top of my list.  unlike sic and slim  that get all nervous and sweaty around em.. like superman near kryptonite..  lol
> ...


 puro montrose trannys for you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 07:13 PM~12246067
> *puro montrose trannys for you
> 
> 
> ...


naw, thru with them too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 05:08 PM~12246007
> *that too.  but mostly cause
> 
> 1. white gurls are not at the top of my list.  unlike sic and slim  that get all nervous and sweaty around em.. like superman near kryptonite..  lol
> ...


u aint no spring chicken


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2008, 07:20 PM~12246150
> *u aint no spring chicken
> *


no, but i'm seasoned to perfection!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 05:22 PM~12246168
> *no, but i'm seasoned to perfection!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2008, 07:25 PM~12246199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. lets take that bitch to buffalo freds. 


and and dont bring trailer back to my house unless you got some $ for rent!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, still say you shouldnt have done red interior. but fk you. dont listen to me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 24 2008, 04:57 PM~12245873
> * patterns are fucking sick! the trunk looks like it kills the rest of the paint though. imo
> still a bad ass job mono de lodo!
> *


i still have to pinstripe it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2008, 07:32 PM~12246270
> *i still have to pinstripe it..
> *


ran out of materials huh? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Fkin trailer :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 05:33 PM~12246276
> *ran out of materials huh?  :uh:
> *


naw.. didnt get in the arena until 4... so i didnt have time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 24 2008, 08:28 PM~12246783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: had you at back of the bus huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 24 2008, 08:28 PM~12246783
> *Fkin trailer :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce+Nov 24 2008, 04:22 PM~12244306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

busted up cutty but has t-tops. :0 


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/932425691.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dos open mayne

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/929261663.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now, this one aight.  price overboard though.


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/931074041.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 02:52 PM~12243476
> *:uh:
> what a bucket
> pics or it didnt happen
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 09:48 PM~12247709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bet your drop attracted alot of brothaz, wanting to peep dat slab. 



:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 09:02 PM~12247867
> *bet your drop attracted alot of brothaz, wanting to peep dat slab.
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: thats not a slab


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 10:03 PM~12247881
> *:uh:  thats not a slab
> *


 :0 my bad.. donk.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 09:04 PM~12247893
> *:0  my bad..  donk.
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 10:02 PM~12247867
> *bet your drop attracted alot of brothaz, wanting to peep dat slab.
> :roflmao:
> *


Yea but what was funny there was a 70 hard top next to our row, peopel kept asking me if the hard top was mine. But when I was near mine they never asked me if it was mine.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 24 2008, 10:04 PM~12247893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where was your rust bucket?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 10:05 PM~12247897
> *where was your rust bucket?
> *


at your moms house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 10:05 PM~12247904
> *Yea but what was funny there was a 70 hard top next to our row, peopel kept asking me if the hard top was mine. But when I was near mine they never asked me if it was mine.
> *


they didn't realize you pretty fly for a white guy.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 09:09 PM~12247959
> *at your moms house.
> *


so your bucket its at homer pimpson's house :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 10:11 PM~12247973
> *so your bucket its at homer pimpson's house  :0
> *


thought you said that. my bad.. at your moms is what i meant. i made your bitch ass mom put in some wrench time.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 09:12 PM~12247988
> *thought you said that.  my bad..  at your moms is what i meant.    i made your bitch ass mom put in some wrench time.
> *


lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 10:31 PM~12248230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: almost as bad as when this fool i know put a 5th wheel in his back seat.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

master p impala ss for sale. :ugh:










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

thinking of doing this to poor ol rusty


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 10:31 PM~12248230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 06:08 PM~12246007
> *that too.  but mostly cause
> 
> 1. white gurls are not at the top of my list.  unlike sic and slim  that get all nervous and sweaty around em.. like superman near kryptonite..  lol
> ...


:werd: white girls are kryptonite to the tortas de mole.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2008, 06:25 PM~12246199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 24 2008, 07:28 PM~12246783
> *Fkin trailer :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: you dont like trailers either huh? :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 09:31 PM~12248230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtf is wrong in texas? i was planning on going next year but if thats what texanians do... nevermind! :barf:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 10:02 PM~12248584
> *thinking of doing this to poor ol rusty
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtf????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nvm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 24 2008, 11:13 PM~12248719
> *:uh: wtf????? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


thats just ROBERTO G(nothing G about him though), he has fetish for 4 doors.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 24 2008, 01:42 PM~12242905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 09:02 PM~12248584
> *thinking of doing this to poor ol rusty
> 
> 
> ...


Iono bout that swingin bumper kit but for a half ass chop top slab dat bitch don't look too bad...........and ion giva fuck if yall gon say somethin smart dat bitch holdin......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2008, 11:38 PM~12249085
> *Iono bout that swingin bumper kit but for a half ass chop top slab dat bitch don't look too bad...........and ion giva fuck if yall gon say somethin smart dat bitch holdin......
> *


hey fk you *50/50 * that bitch looks like shyt. don't care if blk side of you thinks otherwise.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2008, 09:25 PM~12248910
> *lol, the trailer bumperkit was crazy...... :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


See I knew u had something to do wit all dat niggerness!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 10:22 PM~12248843
> *thats just ROBERTO G(nothing G about him though), he has fetish for 4 doors.
> *


  i have a four door also there lil buddy. :angry: 

but fuck that robert guy anyhow! looks like he's you guys whipping boy in here though! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

looks like its gonna be a full house tonight!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 24 2008, 10:43 PM~12249158
> * i have a four door also there lil buddy.  :angry:
> 
> but fuck that robert guy anyhow! looks like he's you guys whipping boy in here though! :cheesy:
> *


fuck you puto :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 09:41 PM~12249123
> *hey fk you 50/50  that bitch looks like shyt.    don't care if blk side of you thinks otherwise.
> *


Hey fuck u 150/150% obese bitch nobody asked u for yo fuckin input plus dta bitch look 2345678x better than ur wackback will ever look wit them auto zone fingerprint graphics on dat bitch.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 10:44 PM~12249177
> *fuck you puto :angry:
> *


 :uh: you a bitch in o.t. and you bitch in here! know your place in the world bitch!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2008, 10:45 PM~12249195
> *Hey fuck u 150/150% obese bitch nobody asked u for yo fuckin input plus dta bitch look 2345678x better than ur wackback will ever look wit them auto zone fingerprint graphics on dat bitch.
> *


pics or it aint true!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2008, 11:42 PM~12249130
> *See I knew u had something to do wit all dat niggerness!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Had nothing to do with it, the trailer was a waste of vogues and a bumper kit.... You need that 5th not a trailer :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 24 2008, 10:45 PM~12249197
> *:uh: you a bitch in o.t. and you bitch in here! know your place in the world bitch!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

congrats to my homie tony from HOUSTON SOCIETY for getting his single pump to catch some good air on his single.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 10:47 PM~12249227
> *:uh:
> *


  bitch!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 24 2008, 09:46 PM~12249219
> *Had nothing to do with it, the trailer was a waste of vogues and a bumper kit.... You need that 5th not a trailer :uh:
> *


Yea I no ...heard he stay in homestead gon have to follow em around one day.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 11:47 PM~12249241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 que rollo homie!!! UR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD, AND COGRATS TO ALL THE HOPPERS THAT DONT GIVE A SHIT!!!! y el futuro SENOR DE LOS CIELOS....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 24 2008, 10:48 PM~12249258
> * bitch!
> *


ha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 06:13 PM~12246067
> *puro montrose trannys for you
> 
> 
> ...


Ham zar and me on the way to see your girl lexi


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 24 2008, 09:50 PM~12249291
> *que rollo homie!!!  UR CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD, AND COGRATS TO ALL THE HOPPERS  THAT DONT GIVE A SHIT!!!! y el futuro SENOR DE LOS CIELOS....
> *


thanks loco simon wey ay viene el jonke it was a good show no matter what anybody says it was fun . and stop hustling on peoples prizes :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 24 2008, 09:52 PM~12249324
> *Ham zar and me on the way to see your girl lexi
> *


cochinos better bring her purse back cause she ran out of condoms :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 10:51 PM~12249302
> *ha
> *


 :cheesy: punk bitch!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 24 2008, 10:54 PM~12249363
> *:cheesy: punk bitch!
> *


bitch motherfucker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 24 2008, 11:43 PM~12249160
> *looks like its gonna be a full house tonight!!!
> *


like ROBERTO G's mom.. its fixin to go down..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 11:53 PM~12249341
> *thanks loco  simon wey ay viene el jonke it was a good show no matter what anybody says it was fun . and  stop hustling on peoples prizes  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 I CAME UP ON A PISTON PUMP..... MONEY TALKS RIGHT!!! PURO TAMAULIPAS....  :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 10:54 PM~12249361
> *cochinos better  bring her purse back cause she ran out of condoms  :0
> *


Ham said meet us up there



























































































So u can park his truck lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 11:56 PM~12249391
> *like ROBERTO G's mom..  its fixin to go down..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 24 2008, 09:56 PM~12249393
> *I CAME UP ON A PISTON PUMP..... MONEY TALKS RIGHT!!! PURO TAMAULIPAS....   :biggrin:
> *


puro MATAMOROS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 24 2008, 11:57 PM~12249403
> *Ham said meet us up there
> So u can park his truck lol
> *


make em change the wipers while he at it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 24 2008, 09:57 PM~12249403
> *Ham said meet us up there
> So u can park his truck lol
> *


money talks big dawg thats hoqw i make my living but im off today :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 11:00 PM~12249472
> *money talks big dawg  thats hoqw i make my living but im off today :biggrin:
> *


Well come join us


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 24 2008, 10:01 PM~12249507
> *Well come join us
> *


nah i will be there tomorrow plus i dont wana go to my job on my off day :twak: go spend sum dollars on lexi :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 11:03 PM~12249542
> *nah i will be there tomorrow plus i dont wana go to my job on my off day  :twak: go spend sum dollars on lexi  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ham got a stack ready for her


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up b ready for an other RO party


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Nov 25 2008, 12:03 AM~12249542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this lexi bitch got nice racks?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 24 2008, 10:05 PM~12249580
> *Ham got a stack ready for her
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK THAT BOY IS INLOVE WITH A STRIPPER LIKE MIKE JONES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2008, 10:06 PM~12249598
> *this lexi bitch got nice racks?
> *


NAH I THINK U GOT MORE TITIES THAN HER :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2008, 11:07 PM~12249612
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I THINK THAT BOY IS INLOVE WITH A STRIPPER LIKE MIKE JONES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U sure its not t pain


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 25 2008, 12:06 AM~12249590
> *was up b ready for an other RO party
> *


 :biggrin: just like Vegas all over....... well almost :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 24 2008, 10:09 PM~12249645
> *U sure its not t pain
> *


SHE IS GONA BE LIKE """" DUDE I JUST SCORED A NAVIGATOR DUDE """"""


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

xmass just around the corner so be ready


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

I see lexi! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MOST WANTED FOR SALE $4000 OBO.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 19 2008, 12:42 AM~12197765
> *dont see why u hatting homie, after 3 years you just got passed 50 inches. on tha other hand i just brought out this car to tha street and tryied it out and its doing at least 74 inches and your telling me that its not enough!!! ha haha.  im gonna break you off homie, if it aint at magnificos it will be soon i promise u that!!!   :biggrin: dont take it personal, we'll still be homies but i gotta do it.
> *


SORRY PEOPLE MY BAD, ITS DOING 78 INCHES AND NEEDS LITTLE MINOR WORK SO THAT BITCH DONT GET STUCK!!! ITS GOING TO WORK MUCH BETTER NEXT TIME OUT.....NOT TO BAD FOR FIRST TIME OUT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

not a fan on gold on cars but, this shit is clean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 03:28 AM~12251340
> *not a fan on gold on cars but, this shit is clean
> 
> 
> ...


repost x97192873491273497123984


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

Man hold up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 24 2008, 11:57 PM~12249403
> *Ham said meet us up there
> So u can park his truck lol
> *


i got to give that lil paisa props, he runs when he sees a vehicle pull in. quick service and highly recommended. LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 03:28 AM~12251340
> *not a fan on gold on cars but, this shit is clean
> 
> 
> ...


build you one so you can come play and post pictures of your own carS!! its a good filling.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 25 2008, 10:11 AM~12252305
> *:cheesy:
> *


nice rack! :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2008, 09:19 AM~12252345
> *nice rack!  :yes:
> *


Lol!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MY REGAL WAS DOING BIG THINGS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

forgot all about this. LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 25 2008, 01:12 PM~12253782
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2008, 02:02 PM~12254259
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

BLVD ACES at the show


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2008, 08:24 AM~12252011
> *i got to give that lil paisa props, he runs when he sees a vehicle pull in.  quick service and highly recommended.  LOL
> *


true that


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 25 2008, 02:48 PM~12254636
> *BLVD ACES at the show
> 
> 
> ...


NO PICS OF THE GLASSHOUSE??? OR JOES CADDY?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 04:06 PM~12255263
> *NO PICS OF  THE GLASSHOUSE??? OR JOES CADDY?
> *


GLASSHOUSE DIDN'T MAKE IT BECUZ SOMEONE WAS BEING LAZY..........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 25 2008, 05:39 PM~12256036
> *:cheesy:
> *


u in cali?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

prob in someones ass..


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 04:45 PM~12256084
> *
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: no pussy ass bitches allowed to abuse smileys! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2008, 09:19 AM~12252345
> *nice rack!  :yes:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 25 2008, 05:06 PM~12256221
> *:uh: :thumbsdown: no pussy ass bitches allowed to abuse smileys! :angry:
> *


  :angry:  :uh: :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:  :uh:  :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 03:47 PM~12256098
> *u in cali?
> *


 :biggrin: yessir....gotta keep checkin in to see whats not goin on in houston's streets :cheesy:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 25 2008, 06:07 PM~12256237
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *



i Believe roberto g has me on ignore. Do me a favor and tell him tj said he's still a pussy ass bitch and due to his size Imma have my daughter whip His ass

Thanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 25 2008, 05:07 PM~12256237
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


LOL! crazy ass...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Nov 24 2008, 10:17 PM~12249770
> *I see lexi!  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :cheesy: i will see her later on :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 25 2008, 05:32 PM~12256454
> *i Believe roberto g has me on ignore.  Do me a favor and tell him tj said he's still a pussy ass bitch and due to his size Imma have my daughter whip His ass
> 
> Thanks
> *


might have to fuck your daughter after :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2008, 12:34 PM~12253433
> *forgot all about this.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


almost did, thanks for the reminder LOL


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 06:38 PM~12256510
> *might have to fuck your daughter after  :cheesy:
> *



My daughter is 7 :uh: but I guess you could pass for that age too huh


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2008, 11:34 AM~12253433
> *forgot all about this.  LOL
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: THANK YOU LATIN...IM FIXIN 2 CALL TIM AND GET EM...LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 04:06 PM~12255263
> *NO PICS OF  THE GLASSHOUSE??? OR JOES CADDY?
> *


:0 sneak dissin'


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2008, 07:00 PM~12256655
> *:0  sneak dissin'
> 
> 
> ...


how is that sneak dissin? i dont know what went on at show :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 04:38 PM~12256510
> *might have to fuck your daughter after  :cheesy:
> *


got em!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 07:11 PM~12256755
> *how is that sneak dissin? i dont know what went on at show :uh:
> *


sure ya don't :scrutinize: 







:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2008, 07:28 PM~12256941
> *sure ya don't              :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


i didnt go, i'm not a baller and couldnt afford the ticket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 07:29 PM~12256953
> *i didnt go, i'm not a baller and couldnt afford the ticket
> *


i didn't go..cause i heard roberto G was gonna bite me in the knee caps if i showed up. hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2008, 07:32 PM~12256980
> *i didn't go..cause i heard roberto G was gonna bite me in the knee caps if i showed up.    hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*All proceeds to be donated towards The Bridge Over Troubled Waters **and <span style=\'color:green\'>Bay Area Turning Point which are shelters for women and their children. Please help support this event. *</span></span>


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Commercial for the Carshow*

http://www.zshare.net/audio/518558170c898346/

 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 25 2008, 06:50 PM~12256588
> *:0  :biggrin: THANK YOU LATIN...IM FIXIN 2 CALL TIM AND GET EM...LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2008, 06:23 PM~12257466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 07:20 PM~12256853
> *got em!
> *


 :uh: need to get a straight edge


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 25 2008, 06:32 PM~12257545
> *:uh:  need to get a straight edge
> *


need to get some paint on that impala of yours


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 08:42 PM~12257630
> *need to get some paint on that impala of yours
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2008, 06:47 PM~12257675
> *:0
> *


you need to put some on yours too...
ol i wanna put gold and silver on my car lookin ass


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 08:42 PM~12257630
> *need to get some paint on that impala of yours
> *



Got paint need patterns . Learn how to color inside the lines and I might let you give it a try


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 25 2008, 08:49 PM~12257699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

crooked pinstripe mafia gonna come after you for that one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Monster-Big...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 08:03 PM~12257906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 09:03 PM~12257906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2008, 09:09 PM~12257988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing i was thinking with all that space in back :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 09:11 PM~12258008
> *Same thing i was thinking with all that space in back :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Nov 25 2008, 06:54 PM~12257772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .. crooked line mafia is gettin deep.. houston -austin- killen is next on the list...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2008, 07:32 PM~12256980
> *i didn't go..cause i heard roberto G was gonna bite me in the knee caps if i showed up.    hno:
> *



Bleed canola oil everywhere


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2008, 08:00 PM~12232503
> *i didnt even snap none.. i will later when i bring it home or after the show.. but it is all hooked up.. bitch got some juice... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: :burn: DAT BOY DARKNESS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Nov 25 2008, 07:29 PM~12258236
> *:burn:  :burn: DAT BOY DARKNESS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 09:03 PM~12257906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt that dude use to work at jiffy lube on richey in ptown?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2008, 10:00 PM~12258641
> *didnt that dude use to work at jiffy lube on richey in ptown?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443823


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 25 2008, 12:05 AM~12250449
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Tony, for the first time out. Keep up the good work


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 04:06 PM~12255263
> *NO PICS OF  THE GLASSHOUSE??? OR JOES CADDY?
> *


no they didnt get done in time.we didnt want to show them like that all half ass like alot of cars at the show.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 25 2008, 09:17 PM~12258877
> *no they didnt get done in time.we didnt want to show them like that all half ass like alot of cars at the show.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 25 2008, 10:17 PM~12258877
> *no they didnt get done in time.we didnt want to show them like that all half ass like alot of cars at the show.
> *


do it ole school with an under construction sticker across the windshield. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 25 2008, 10:05 PM~12258702
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443823
> *


nevermind. thinkin of someone else. ain't sayin names though.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2008, 10:20 PM~12258912
> *do it ole school with an under construction sticker across the windshield.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think i saw a truck with a sticker with that on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like fredos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2008, 10:42 PM~12259222
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


king kong in da trunk


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2008, 08:46 PM~12259291
> *king kong in da trunk
> *


*****.. you know you cant fit back there... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that was a clean ass LS...clean simple and to the point.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 10:46 PM~12259285
> *looks like fredos
> *


naw, paint looks better on that one. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 10:47 PM~12259298
> ******.. you know you cant fit back there... :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2008, 10:48 PM~12259317
> *that was a clean ass LS...clean simple and to the point.
> *


still just a g-body. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2008, 09:42 PM~12259222
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


just a g body but my favorite from the show.nice and simple


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2008, 10:54 PM~12259388
> *just a g body but my favorite from the show.nice and simple
> *


but nobody asked you, snitch ass bitch.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2008, 09:59 PM~12259462
> *but nobody asked you, snitch ass bitch.
> *


 :uh: no body told you to read my post, flabby tits


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 10:47 PM~12259298
> ******.. you know you cant fit back there... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 09:47 PM~12259298
> ******.. you know you cant fit back there... :0
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 25 2008, 11:31 PM~12259942
> *Lol!
> *


 :uh: fk you maryanne


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 25 2008, 10:06 PM~12258715
> *Looking good Tony, for the first time out. Keep up the good work
> *


thanx bro will be doing much better after some minor mods.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 08:13 PM~12258034
> *oh trust me.. i know how to color.. you all will see when i finish art krimes..
> :0 .. crooked line mafia is gettin deep.. houston -austin- killen is next on the list...
> *



handled a few in temple... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2008, 10:48 PM~12259317
> *that was a clean ass LS...clean simple and to the point.
> *


THE WHITE T-TOP LS WAS CLEANER THEN THAT ONE....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 25 2008, 11:36 PM~12261061
> *handled a few in temple... :biggrin:
> *


temple.longview.elpaso.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 09:28 AM~12262342
> *temple.longview.elpaso.
> *


you're becoming international homie. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 26 2008, 08:01 AM~12262208
> *THE WHITE T-TOP LS WAS CLEANER THEN THAT ONE....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:14 AM~12262575
> *you're becoming international homie.  :biggrin:
> *


:|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 10:15 AM~12262583
> *:|
> *


interracial? :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:17 AM~12262601
> *interracial?  :dunno:
> *


:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 10:18 AM~12262606
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:22 AM~12262640
> *:uh:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

when is the next swapmeet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 10:29 AM~12262699
> *when is the next swapmeet?
> *


so you can go a snitch to IRS people didn't charge sales tax?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2008, 11:07 PM~12260360
> *:uh:    fk you maryanne
> *


 :biggrin: 

:tongue:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 24 2008, 09:42 AM~12241495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW ARE 2 DIFFERENT THINGS.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 09:42 AM~12262809
> *so you can go a snitch to IRS people didn't charge sales tax?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 10:29 AM~12262699
> *when is the next swapmeet?
> *


when yo'mama leaves the house. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 08:45 AM~12262844
> *TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW ARE 2 DIFFERENT THINGS.
> *


i know and 2 lowrider events should not be on the same day..  ..we had this date booked since july..people should check the hlc calendar..e or ask around before planning a event..its not our first toy drive..its the 4th annual


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 26 2008, 08:14 AM~12262575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall two are retarded....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

on another note.. i love my car. 3 wheelin on white folks is ccol


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2008, 10:03 AM~12262970
> *i know and 2 lowrider events should not be on the same day..  ..we had this date booked since july..people should check the hlc calendar..e or ask around before planning a event..its not our first toy drive..its the 4th annual
> *



They had the date set for a while now. Like I told you before bro, there is a way to show love to both events.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 11:05 AM~12262999
> *on another note.. i love my car. 3 wheelin on white folks is ccol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 09:06 AM~12263006
> *They had the date set for a while now. Like I told you before bro, there is a way to show love to both events.
> *


funny how i was approched by your club at desert dreams picnic..saying they just got that date  ..

dont get me wrong..good luck on yalls show...its for the kids..but since the last 4 yrs the HLC has always had the first sunday of DEc for the toy drive..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 26 2008, 11:03 AM~12262970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: switch happy *****.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*All proceeds to be donated towards The Bridge Over Troubled Waters **and <span style=\'color:green\'>Bay Area Turning Point which are shelters for women and their children. Please help support this event. *</span></span>


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Commercial for the Carshow*

http://www.zshare.net/audio/518558170c898346/

:biggrin: 

 

Sent you info Goofy for the contact from Bay Area Turning Point. Let me know what gets donated more (girls or boys toys) so that I can go buy what gets less of.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wanna send congrats to DH.. baby popped!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 26 2008, 08:01 AM~12262208
> *THE WHITE T-TOP LS WAS CLEANER THEN THAT ONE....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 11:22 AM~12263172
> *wanna send congrats to DH..  baby popped!
> *


x2 Congrats to DualHex!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 09:22 AM~12263172
> *wanna send congrats to DH..  baby popped!
> *



hno: hno: There you go again throwing people off being all friendly and kind hearted....making everybody think it's a sing of the apocalypse.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:29 AM~12263248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats DualHex :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 10:29 AM~12263248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 26 2008, 11:40 AM~12263361
> *hno:  hno: There you go again throwing people off being all friendly and kind hearted....making everybody think it's a sing of the apocalypse.
> *


he's a good buyer. you put $ in my hands, and i'll be nice to you too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 11:43 AM~12263394
> *he's a good buyer.    you put $ in my hands, and i'll be nice to you too.
> *


oscar broke, he's galleria livin' high mortgage payin.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 26 2008, 09:41 AM~12263374
> *Congrats DualHex :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:45 AM~12263415
> *oscar broke, he's galleria livin' high mortgage payin.
> *


  actually sold that house...live on NE side of town now but still broke...  

So many ballers in Houston I can't compete  and being a street pharmacist is out of the question.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 26 2008, 11:57 AM~12263515
> *  actually sold that house...live on NE side of town now but still broke...
> 
> So many ballers in Houston I can't compete    and being a street pharmacist is out of the question.
> *


dang, carne asada time. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 11:05 AM~12262999
> *on another note.. i love my car. 3 wheelin on white folks is ccol
> *


That's racist. :twak:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 11:11 AM~12263071
> *:0
> 
> tell em Senor Chairman!
> ...


I think they should have a light saber duel to see how gets the date.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 11:05 AM~12262999
> *on another note.. i love my car. 3 wheelin on white folks is ccol
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 26 2008, 11:24 AM~12263199
> *:yes:
> *


WHERE'S THE SPY PIX........... :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 26 2008, 11:41 AM~12263374
> *Congrats DualHex :thumbsup:
> *


X2.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 07:13 PM~12258034
> *oh trust me.. i know how to color.. you all will see when i finish art krimes..
> :0 .. crooked line mafia is gettin deep.. houston -austin- killen is next on the list...
> *


   DAMN DARKNESS CROOKED LINE MAFIA WHT THA FUK !!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh you aint know.. im like pinky and the brain.. tryin to take over the world


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 11:34 AM~12264498
> *oh you aint know.. im like pinky and the brain.. tryin to take over the world
> *


 hno: hno: GO HEAD WIT UR BAD SELF :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Nov 26 2008, 11:44 AM~12264569
> *hno:  hno: GO HEAD WIT UR BAD SELF  :0  :0
> *


ill try...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 26 2008, 10:56 AM~12264068
> *I think they should have a light saber duel to see how gets the date.
> *


 :uh: ...dont make me get king61 on u... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 09:22 AM~12263172
> *wanna send congrats to DH..  baby popped!
> *


  ..my boy hex a daddy now...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 26 2008, 12:24 PM~12264383
> *WHERE'S THE SPY PIX........... :scrutinize:
> *


.. :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 11:06 AM~12263006
> *They had the date set for a while now. Like I told you before bro, there is a way to show love to both events.
> *


im sure there is bro, i can take some of my cars to one and some to the other event!!! i dont think theres a problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 11:29 AM~12263248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 congrats to DH welcome to da other WORLD!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 26 2008, 01:53 PM~12264649
> *.. :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 26 2008, 01:17 PM~12264890
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: .........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 26 2008, 02:26 PM~12264977
> *:uh: .........
> *


  

GOT SOMETHING COMING FOR YOU...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

congrats to dh


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:46 AM~12262852
> *when yo'mama leaves the house.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: when is that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 03:31 PM~12265583
> *:uh:  when is that?
> *


I'll probably give her a pass today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 26 2008, 12:56 PM~12264068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i member when fools would say "i wouldn't let sic touch my car"


ain't saying names,cause i ain't no snitch.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 26 2008, 03:27 PM~12265544
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 26 2008, 10:22 AM~12263172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THANKS everyone...I Amelia Grace Aguirre was born 11/25 weighing in 6lbs 2oz at 6:15am. I am at the hospital and wanted to post pics but these mutherfuckers blocked my nmeimage website as well as Imageshack, tinypic and photobucket....so if latin or someone I sent a couple of pics via phone could upload and post....that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 26 2008, 04:49 PM~12266299
> *THANKS everyone...I Amelia Grace Aguirre was born 11/25 weighing in 6lbs 2oz at 6:15am. I am at the hospital and wanted to post pics but these mutherfuckers blocked my nmeimage website as well as Imageshack, tinypic and photobucket....so if latin or someone I sent a couple of pics via phone could upload and post....that would be greatly appreciated.
> *


send the pics


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 03:51 PM~12266321
> *send the pics
> *



MMS sent :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 26 2008, 05:03 PM~12266435
> *MMS sent :biggrin:
> *


no pics yet. :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2008, 01:49 PM~12264620
> *:uh: ...dont make me get king61 on u... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 26 2008, 03:03 PM~12266435
> *MMS sent :biggrin:
> *


congrats on your new baby homie.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

congrats DH


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 09:22 AM~12263172
> *wanna send congrats to DH..  baby popped!
> *


  :dunno: :nono:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 26 2008, 03:28 PM~12266683
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 26 2008, 02:49 PM~12266299
> *THANKS everyone...I Amelia Grace Aguirre was born 11/25 weighing in 6lbs 2oz at 6:15am. I am at the hospital and wanted to post pics but these mutherfuckers blocked my nmeimage website as well as Imageshack, tinypic and photobucket....so if latin or someone I sent a couple of pics via phone could upload and post....that would be greatly appreciated.
> *


let me know if you needing anything homie...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

congrats hex


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 01:56 PM~12265852
> *prolly should    i'd have my $ on goofy.
> and i member when fools would say "i wouldn't let sic touch my car"
> ain't saying names,cause i ain't no snitch.
> *


yea i rememeber.. but im not gunna act like them.. ill still do their car...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 26 2008, 06:36 PM~12267272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, moneys money. that linc probably your best work so far. really dialing in your style now. maybe i'll just hand 68 over to you, and you let me know what you gonna do.  


maybe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2008, 07:05 PM~12267525
> *congrats hex
> *


you deliver that soup?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 06:27 PM~12267735
> *not that DH  we talkin about d hex
> yeah, moneys money.    that linc probably your best work so far.  really dialing in your style now.    maybe i'll just hand 68 over to you, and you let me know what you gonna do.
> maybe
> *


*snitch*

sounds to me like you were on of those people that said "i wouldn't let sic touch my car"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2008, 07:38 PM~12267851
> *snitch
> 
> sounds to me like you were on of those people  that  said "i wouldn't let sic touch my car"
> *


naw, mine was one of his first full paint jobs sic did from beginning to end.. and i had said. "fk it.. sic's my homie.. i"ll let em paint my daily to get some practice. its just a daily bucket anyway" i'm one of the OG crooked pinstripe mafia members. 


run tell that you fk'n snitch.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 06:57 PM~12268026
> *naw,  mine was one of his first full paint jobs..  and i had said. "fk it.. sic's my homie.. i"ll let em paint my daily to get some practice.  its just a daily bucket anyway"  i'm one of the OG crooked pinstripe mafia members.
> run tell that you fk'n snitch.
> *


 :uh: taking avantage of the prices


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

I got another NINTENDO Wii 4-sale. I know there was a couple of people that pm me last couple of weeks but I forgot who they were. Here is your chance to get one. 5 GAMES INCLUDED, 2 controls, nunchuks, mic, just in time for X-MAS. Holla at me quick before this one is gone


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 07:24 PM~12267703
> *yea i rememeber.. but im not gunna act like them.. ill still do their car...
> *


FUCK THAT CHARGE THEM HOES!!!! THAT BOY SIC "DO WORK"SON....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 09:42 PM~12268925
> *I got another NINTENDO Wii 4-sale. I know there was a couple of people that pm me last couple of weeks but I forgot who they were. Here is your chance to get one. 5 GAMES INCLUDED, 2 controls, nunchuks, mic, just in time for X-MAS. Holla at me quick before this one is gone
> *



THAT BOY SLANGIN WII!! :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 26 2008, 08:45 PM~12268961
> *THAT BOY SLANGIN WII!! :0
> *



GOTTA HUSTLE HOMIE. PAPER CHASING LIKE A MOTHAFUCKER. I HAVE TO MAKE MORE PAPER SO I CAN GET SIC 713 TO LAY SOME SIC ASS PATTERNS ON CRUEL INTENTIONS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 26 2008, 05:27 PM~12267735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... 


> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 07:48 PM~12268987
> *GOTTA HUSTLE HOMIE. PAPER CHASING LIKE A MOTHAFUCKER. I HAVE TO MAKE MORE PAPER SO I CAN GET SIC 713 TO LAY SOME SIC ASS PATTERNS ON CRUEL INTENTIONS
> *


you mean a copmplete paint job..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 09:48 PM~12268987
> *GOTTA HUSTLE HOMIE. PAPER CHASING LIKE A MOTHAFUCKER. I HAVE TO MAKE MORE PAPER SO I CAN GET SIC 713 TO LAY SOME SIC ASS PATTERNS ON CRUEL INTENTIONS
> *


SHIT I FEEL U HOMIE I'D BE DOING THE SAME SHIT TO.....LOL!!!! :biggrin: 

SHIT PM ME A PRICE FOR THE WII!!!!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 09:13 PM~12269221
> *bitch you know im a paint that piece of shit...
> lol...
> 
> ...


Already, you know that shit is correct. Bumper to Bumper. n all the fiber glass guts


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 26 2008, 09:14 PM~12269232
> *SHIT I FEEL U HOMIE I'D BE DOING THE SAME SHIT TO.....LOL!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> SHIT PM ME A PRICE FOR THE WII!!!!
> *



PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 08:14 PM~12269237
> *Already, you know that shit is correct. Bumper to Bumper. n all the fiber glass guts
> *


cool...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got home from a lil trucker chill spot..them boys werent ready...
im starting to get the hand of this switch thang..


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 09:17 PM~12269271
> *cool...
> *


The good thing is that when the truck gets to you all you doing is taping and spraying. We got the rest done over here.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 10:18 PM~12269285
> *just got home from a lil trucker chill spot..them boys werent ready...
> im starting to get the hand of this switch thang..
> *


DOES IT GET UP?????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Nov 26 2008, 08:18 PM~12269288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it gots some juice.. but ive only clicked it twice...my hand slips off before i hit it for the 3rd time..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

it gots some juice.. but ive only clicked it twice...my hand slips off before i hit it for the 3rd time..





*ROOKIE*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i mounted the switches under my ash tray...
ill get the hang of it..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 26 2008, 08:27 PM~12269407
> *it gots some juice.. but ive only clicked it twice...my hand slips off before i hit it for the 3rd time..
> mr adapter....*
> 
> that is all...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 10:29 PM~12269437
> *i know you aint talkin...
> mr  adapter....
> 
> ...


LETS JUST SAY I MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!! Y U GOTTO BRING UP OLD SHIT??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 26 2008, 08:33 PM~12269481
> *LETS JUST SAY I MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!! Y U GOTTO BRING UP OLD SHIT??? :biggrin:
> *


haha.. bet that bitch still holding up huh...

it aint that old


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 08:42 PM~12268925
> *I got another NINTENDO Wii 4-sale. I know there was a couple of people that pm me last couple of weeks but I forgot who they were. Here is your chance to get one. 5 GAMES INCLUDED, 2 controls, nunchuks, mic, just in time for X-MAS. Holla at me quick before this one is gone
> *



WEEKEND SPECIAL ONLY$ 250 OFFER ENDS ON SUNDAY


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 10:35 PM~12269509
> *haha.. bet that bitch still holding up huh...
> 
> it aint that old
> *


ITS HOLDING LIKE A CHAMP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 10:36 PM~12269512
> *WEEKEND SPECIAL ONLY$ 250 OFFER ENDS ON SUNDAY
> *


i'll wait til it goes on liquidation prices. :cheesy: 


4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *PAYASO'S49*, RA-RA


que onda payaso? you ready for the northside again?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:41 PM~12269573
> *i'll wait til it goes on liquidation prices.  :cheesy:
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAYASO'S49, RA-RA
> ...



You got jokes. Just got a phone call fixing to get a PLAYSTATION 3. Keep an eye out on here will go on sale after I check it out to make sure it works


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 10:44 PM~12269600
> *You got jokes. Just got a phone call fixing to get a PLAYSTATION 3. Keep an eye out on here will go on sale after I check it out to make sure it works
> *


don't get your chones in a bunch mija. let me know about the ps3 though.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 10:41 PM~12269573
> *i'll wait til it goes on liquidation prices.  :cheesy:
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAYASO'S49, RA-RA
> ...


SHIT I'LL WAIT TILL HE STARTS BOOTLEGIN THEM AND GIVIN SPECIALS ON DA WEEKENDS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 08:41 PM~12269573
> *i'll wait til it goes on liquidation prices.  :cheesy:
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAYASO'S49, RA-RA
> ...


simon carnal planing on moving back soon .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 26 2008, 10:49 PM~12269661
> *simon carnal planing on moving back  soon .
> *


Orale, hit me up when you get in town for the brown sound.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 26 2008, 09:48 PM~12269652
> *SHIT I'LL WAIT TILL HE STARTS BOOTLEGIN THEM AND GIVIN SPECIALS ON DA WEEKENDS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Theres no bootleggin here homie. The cheapest it will be is $250


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 08:50 PM~12269671
> *Orale, hit me up when you get in town for the brown sound.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Never got the pics albert. :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Nov 26 2008, 09:36 PM~12269512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS3 is far superior, but the Wii is FUN and the PS3 is serious business hahaha


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:57 PM~12269762
> *Never got the pics albert.  :dunno:
> *


resent in 2 seperate messages instead of 2 pics in one message


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 26 2008, 10:01 PM~12269801
> *My carnal wants a Wii for his kiddos.  I got my hookup from elsewhere cause I never heard back.
> PS3 is far superior, but the Wii is FUN and the PS3 is serious business hahaha
> *



Yeah I here you, there was 3 other person including you that were from Htown looking for 1. Hopefully they see this soon.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

hey fat ass act quick

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12269677


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 26 2008, 11:03 PM~12269821
> *resent in 2 seperate messages instead of 2 pics in one message
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 11:30 PM~12270098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2008, 09:29 PM~12269437
> *i know you aint talkin...
> mr  adapter....
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 26 2008, 10:18 PM~12269285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 26 2008, 10:06 PM~12269863
> *Yeah I here you, there was 3 other person including you that were from Htown looking for 1. Hopefully they see this soon.
> *


Ill take the wii. Lemme know.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 01:42 AM~12271678
> *Ill take the wii. Lemme know.
> *


bawlin


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 26 2008, 10:57 PM~12270450
> *congrats :biggrin:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 01:13 AM~12271990
> *bawlin
> *


Babe said I could have it for xmas. :uh: Lol!

Hell nah...not me. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 02:23 AM~12272082
> *Babe said I could have it for xmas. :uh: Lol!
> 
> Hell nah...not me. :nono:
> *


 :uh: yeah sure, you one getting bonuses and raises all the time.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 01:28 AM~12272125
> *:uh:    yeah sure, you one getting bonuses and raises all the time.
> *


That's why he won't let me go. He aint stupid!  

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 26 2008, 02:37 PM~12266197
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 12:23 AM~12272082
> *Babe said I could have it for xmas. :uh: Lol!
> 
> Hell nah...not me. :nono:
> *


ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 02:34 AM~12272175
> *That's why he won't let me go. He aint stupid!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2008, 01:41 AM~12272235
> *ha
> *


  

:roflmao: 

You already know.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 01:42 AM~12272242
> *:uh:
> *


Oh forgot. Your "toy" aint got as many gadgets. Or else you'd understand. :uh: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 02:46 AM~12272277
> *
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


come trim my back/shoulder hair friday.. got date that nite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 02:48 AM~12272294
> *Oh forgot. Your "toy" aint got as many gadgets. Or else you'd understand. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


no idea wtf you just said.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 01:49 AM~12272301
> *come trim my back/shoulder hair friday..  got date that nite.
> *


 :barf: 


No mofo!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 02:56 AM~12272374
> *:barf:
> No mofo!
> *


some friend you are :angry: 


poor brawd gonna be freaked out when it comes time to get down to business.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 01:50 AM~12272312
> *no idea wtf you just said.
> *


K


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 01:58 AM~12272388
> *some friend you are    :angry:
> poor brawd gonna be freaked out when it comes time to get down to business.
> *


***** that is not my problem!


I got enough to deal with taking care of me and mine way the fk over here close to clear lake!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 12:58 AM~12272390
> *K
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 01:00 AM~12272403
> ****** that is not my problem!
> I got enough to deal with taking care of me and mine way the fk over here close to clear lake!
> *


i was in clearlake on call last night. from clearlake to conroe to needville.....long night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2008, 02:00 AM~12272407
> *
> *


Hi stranger! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2008, 02:05 AM~12272448
> *i was in clearlake on call last night. from clearlake to conroe to needville.....long night.
> *


How unfortunate.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 26 2008, 01:40 PM~12265106
> *
> 
> GOT SOMETHING COMING FOR YOU...........
> *


the more the merrier........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2008, 02:05 AM~12272448
> *i was in clearlake on call last night. from clearlake to conroe to needville.....long night.
> *


But I'm further away from home than you were


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 01:07 AM~12272470
> *How unfortunate.
> *


gotta make xmas money


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 27 2008, 03:00 AM~12272403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2008, 02:12 AM~12272506
> *gotta make xmas money
> *


 :yes. :


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 02:12 AM~12272509
> *wtf you doing in clear lake
> *


Nothing anymore. Goin home. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 03:18 AM~12272548
> *Nothing anymore. Goin home. :cheesy:
> *


bday party i bet. make that $


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 02:19 AM~12272557
> *bday party i bet.  make that $
> *


Going away party ass! :biggrin: 

Way too many free shots. :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 03:19 AM~12272557
> *bday party i bet.  make that $
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 27 2008, 02:50 AM~12272740
> *:cheesy:
> *


You awake?!?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Does anyone , besides Deez Nuts, know where to get a gas tank cleaned and resealed?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 10:31 PM~12270797
> *:uh:    rookie.    wait til you melt some wires or break a key, then your cherry will be popped.
> rookies should start off with the switch box all marked lol  ..  and as much fiberglass as you put in the car, you should have did a firberglass center console with switches molded in.  just suggestion
> 
> *


IM A MAKE A CENTER CONSOLE AFTER I FINISH THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR PANEL..SO I MIGHT MOUNT THE SWITCHES IN THERE THEN...
AND IVE ALREADY BURNT TWO WIRES MR KNOW IT ALL...AND YOU SHOULDNT BE BREAKING KEYS...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 27 2008, 11:00 AM~12273771
> *Does anyone , besides Deez Nuts, know where to get a gas tank cleaned and resealed?
> *


buy new one bawla. 


and what you mean resealed? can't you just take it out and wash out inside? but then again, i don't know shyt..so dont mind me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 11:01 AM~12273774
> *IM A MAKE A CENTER CONSOLE AFTER I FINISH THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR PANEL..SO I MIGHT MOUNT THE SWITCHES IN THERE THEN...
> AND IVE ALREADY BURNT TWO WIRES MR KNOW IT ALL...AND YOU SHOULDNT BE BREAKING KEYS...
> *


burnt wires huh? stop holding switch when you dump. makes wires hot and melts insulation. thats why its called "hittin switches" not "holdin switches" rookie.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 11:14 AM~12273880
> *buy new one bawla.
> and what you mean resealed?  can't you just take it out and wash out inside?    but then again, i don't know shyt..so dont mind me.
> *


Thats what I wanted to do but haven't found one yet.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 04:07 AM~12272826
> *You awake?!?
> *


always


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 27 2008, 11:47 AM~12274150
> *Thats what I wanted to do but haven't found one yet.
> *


what year is it?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 27 2008, 12:48 AM~12272294
> *Oh forgot. Your "toy" aint got as many gadgets. Or else you'd understand. :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Hahahaha she got u u short strokin slin n slideout ass bastard!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 09:16 AM~12273897
> *burnt wires huh?  stop holding switch when you dump.  makes wires hot and melts insulation.  thats why its called "hittin switches" not "holdin switches" rookie.
> *


not those wires retard..
the wires on my batteries..i used the red one cause it looks good.. but im running to many volts... so they get hot and catch fire.. i gotta switch to something else that looks good.. and hold up, besides the typical blk wire...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 12:09 PM~12274335
> *not those wires retard..
> the wires on my batteries..i used the red one cause it looks good.. but im running to many volts... so they get hot and catch fire.. i gotta switch to something else that looks good.. and hold up, besides the typical blk wire...
> *


what gauge are they?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4.... but in order for me to run pretty wires and not burn em, i need 0 guage...and i dont like them thick ass wires..
im running all 6 batts straight...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 12:20 PM~12274437
> *4.... but in order for me to run pretty wires and not burn em, i need 0 guage...and i dont like them thick ass wires..
> im running all 6 batts straight...
> *


oh. heres 20 ft of red streetwires that will work. $40

http://cgi.ebay.com/StreetWires-UF020R-20-...1QQcmdZViewItem

think its 4 gauge i'm running, but i'm doing em 4 and 4. not straight. so i should be ok. hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 10:32 AM~12274512
> *oh.    heres 20 ft  of red streetwires that will work. $40
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/StreetWires-UF020R-20-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


yea.. your cool...


----------



## sittin_straight (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sittin_straight_@Nov 27 2008, 03:10 PM~12275891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can catch me in the treetop
This right here’s a classic like a pair of Reebok’s
Switching four lanes in the old school T-tops


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 12:05 PM~12274301
> *what year is it?
> *


1969 deville


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 27 2008, 04:30 PM~12276358
> *1969 deville
> *


yeah, better off cleaning yours. might as well chrome it while you at it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 11:01 AM~12273774
> *IM A MAKE A CENTER CONSOLE AFTER I FINISH THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR PANEL..SO I MIGHT MOUNT THE SWITCHES IN THERE THEN...
> AND IVE ALREADY BURNT TWO WIRES MR KNOW IT ALL...AND YOU SHOULDNT BE BREAKING KEYS...
> *


just a thought.but something similiar to corvette waterfall style would look good in your car.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sittin_straight_@Nov 27 2008, 01:10 PM~12275891
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmm!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne!
took devious's moms for a ride in the elco...ridin in the hood gas hopping down belfort..
some stock buick popped trunk on me :uh:

busted a few 3 wheels..
what a great day....

time to go jump in some pussy now...


hope everyone had a good day!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 08:03 PM~12277527
> *mayne!
> took my moms for a ride in the elco...ridin in the hood gas hopping down belfort..
> some stock buick popped trunk on me :uh:
> ...


pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shes on my myspace friends list...
ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 08:27 PM~12277668
> *shes on my myspace friends list...
> ha
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 06:03 PM~12277527
> *mayne!
> took devious's moms for a ride in the elco...ridin in the hood gas hopping down belfort..
> some stock buick popped trunk on me :uh:
> ...


Ol rookie ass switch happy ass *****..............


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

like to know if any car shows fundraiser happening in houston from december 21 to december 31 08 will be in town thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2008, 06:57 PM~12277807
> *Ol rookie ass switch happy ass *****..............
> *


i get tired of hittin them hoes.. i just leave the ass all the way down.. and the front half way up...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 26 2008, 11:31 PM~12270797
> *:uh:    rookie.    wait til you melt some wires or break a key, then your cherry will be popped.
> rookies should start off with the switch box all marked lol  ..  and as much fiberglass as you put in the car, you should have did a firberglass center console with switches molded in.  just suggestion
> 
> ...


....HAHAH fat girls work harder to make you happy...Besides I already have one of each


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy+Nov 27 2008, 08:59 PM~12277817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you already dump rear after coming out of a 3 wheel? if not..try it!


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 09:38 PM~12278141
> *mayne o' mayne'
> 
> theres two on same day.but way before your planning to be here.  heres the OG (4 years running, fundraiser)
> ...



What's with all this friendly advice shit. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Nov 27 2008, 09:44 PM~12278181
> *What's with all this friendly advice shit. :uh:
> *


maybe its the holiday spirit.. i don't fk'n know. 


:dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MANIACOS AT THE THANKSGIVING PARADE


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2008, 07:11 PM~12277892
> *i get tired of hittin them hoes.. i just leave the ass all the way down.. and the front half way up...
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 27 2008, 08:31 PM~12278443
> *MANIACOS AT THE THANKSGIVING PARADE
> 
> 
> ...


glad Maniacos came out with the HLC and Pancho Claus..for the parade..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up Wrath


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 28 2008, 12:01 AM~12279035
> *glad Maniacos came out with the HLC and Pancho Claus..for the parade..
> *


whats up goofy u left me out this time!! :angry: i do have some street cars ready to roll.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2008, 10:01 PM~12279035
> *glad Maniacos came out with the HLC and Pancho Claus..for the parade..
> *


thanks for the invite goffy see ya at the toy drive


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 27 2008, 11:27 PM~12279520
> *whats up goofy u left me out this time!! :angry: i do have some street cars ready to roll.....
> *












:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 28 2008, 09:53 AM~12280460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well that one aint ready, but it will be real soon to break some boyz off!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 27 2008, 03:08 AM~12272475
> *the more the merrier........ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sittin_straight_@Nov 27 2008, 03:10 PM~12275891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 28 2008, 09:35 AM~12280400
> *thanks for the invite goffy see ya at the toy drive
> *


GOFFY SENT ME A TEXT BUT NO INVITE, BUT I GUESS YOU HAVE TO HAVE A LOWRIDER TO ROLL........... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what up big pimp your 68 ready yet??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 28 2008, 08:42 AM~12280628
> *well that one aint ready, but it will be real soon to break some boyz off!!!! :biggrin:
> *


   just found that pic thought you might enjoy it :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2008, 11:10 AM~12281129
> *so what up big pimp your 68 ready yet??
> *


x2

how long does it take to have an set up put in???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: louies90

:cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 28 2008, 01:46 PM~12281647
> *x2
> 
> how long does it take to have an set up put in???
> *


6 MONTHS TO A YEAR........ :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2008, 12:10 PM~12281129
> *so what up big pimp your 68 ready yet??
> *


naw,but i can always go BORROW your 60.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 28 2008, 12:18 PM~12281830
> *naw,but i can always go BORROW your 60.
> *


60 is about to go under the knife


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 28 2008, 12:57 PM~12281705
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: louies90
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

que dices carnal?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2008, 05:29 PM~12282783
> *60 is about to go under the knife
> *


:uh:

by the way, storage fee's are due.. pay up *****.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2008, 10:10 AM~12281129
> *so what up big pimp your 68 ready yet??
> *


Ha pshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh................


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Nov 28 2008, 05:30 PM~12282792
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> que dices carnal?
> *


just finishing up on a project...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Tomorrow night starting about 9:00 pm Houston Stylez will be at Barney's Pool Hall on 45 @ Monroe. Anyone interested in shooting some pool is welcome to come hang out.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 28 2008, 04:38 PM~12283175
> *just finishing up on a project...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 what it do nesto you been to quiet lately whatr you got going on :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 28 2008, 07:46 PM~12283533
> *:0  :0  :0 what it do nesto you been to quiet lately whatr you got going on  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: jus brushin up on some skillz!!! pics commin soon :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 28 2008, 07:34 PM~12283467
> *Tomorrow night starting about 9:00 pm Houston Stylez will be at Barney's Pool Hall on 45 @ Monroe. Anyone interested in shooting some pool is welcome to come hang out.
> *


  is it someones bday? if so, bet hrny gonna be there.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

No ones Bday just a post turkey day get together.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 28 2008, 08:18 PM~12283767
> *No ones Bday just a post turkey day get together.
> *


might come thru


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2008, 09:09 AM~12263045
> *funny how i was approched by your club at desert dreams picnic..saying they just got that date  ..
> 
> dont get me wrong..good luck on yalls show...its for the kids..but since the last 4 yrs the HLC has always had the first sunday of DEc for the toy drive..
> *


ACTUALLY I ASKED AROUND TO SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT ARE IN HLC AND NO ONE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE THEY WERE UNSURE IF HLC WAS GOING TO EVEN HAVE ONE AS FAR AS DESERT DREAMS PICNIC I TOLD YOU I HAD JUST FOUND OUT HLC WAS HAVING A TOY DRIVE AND IT WAS TOO LATE TO CHANGE OURS BUT WE OFFERED HLC TO JOIN US AND GIVE Y'ALL ANY TOYS THAT WERE GIVEN AS THE FEE TO GET IN THE SHOW I KNOW WE ARE GIVING OUR TOYS AND DONATIONS TO TWO DIFFRENT PROGRAMS BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS THE KIDS WHO DESERVE TOYS AT CHRISTMAS AND THIS YEAR BECAUSE OF IKE THIER ARE SO MANY THAT NEED THEM... WE ARE WORKING TOGETHER WITH THE BLUE SANTA PROGRAM (HPD) AND WE HOPE TO BRING MANY SMILES TO ALL THE DESERVING KIDS OUT THERE...


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:14 AM~12263094
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANK U FOR THE INVITE.
FOR THE DOWNTOWN X-MAS PARADE.

WE WILL BE THERE FOR YOUR TOY DRIVE,
I WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS YOU HAVE BEEN A BLESSING. ON BEHALF JOHN & SONIA

EXPENSIVE TASTE C. C.
SONIA AKA SWEET TEMPTATION


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

When is the christmas parade?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 28 2008, 08:53 AM~12280460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 28 2008, 09:44 PM~12284404
> *
> *


i saw your 4 doo' 65 at autorama today


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2008, 10:03 PM~12284520
> *i saw your 4 doo' 65 at autorama today
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 28 2008, 10:23 PM~12284706
> *:0
> *


it was a hotwheel though.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2008, 09:03 PM~12284520
> *i saw your 4 doo' 65 at autorama today
> *


 :angry: wtf you went to autorama and you didnt take me


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2008, 09:25 PM~12284726
> *it was a hotwheel though.
> *


 :cheesy: pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 28 2008, 10:26 PM~12284729
> *:angry:  wtf you went to autorama and you didnt take me
> *


i almost called you up since i had a free ticket. cartier1 went instead. had 3 kids with me and didn't want to take a 4th. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2008, 09:31 PM~12284792
> *i almost called you up since i had a free ticket.  cartier1 went instead.  had 3 kids with me and didn't want to take a 4th.  :biggrin:
> *


:| so im the outcast?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 28 2008, 10:26 PM~12284736
> *:cheesy:  pics
> *


i only took 5 pics. a lot of tight rides out there though.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 24 2008, 09:06 AM~12241307
> *ALL TOYS AND DONATIONS WILL GO TO BLUE SANTA PROGRAM (HPD)
> </span></span></span>*


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dj latin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 28 2008, 11:09 PM~12285151
> *
> ALL TOYS AND DONATIONS WILL GO TO BLUE SANTA PROGRAM (HPD)
> 
> *


after way HPD keeps shutting our spots down.. fk them ******.. i say they on their own. i'd rather help hlc help the beat up brawds then help hpd look good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 28 2008, 11:17 PM~12285217
> *was up dj latin
> *


Just here online homie.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

HPD gonna have good o' time with the blue santa thing. then they gonna go right back to busting up our spots. 

YEVL4XzxYn8&rel=1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12285532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 a realistic paintjob?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nOn1htjSZic&eurl


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2008, 07:38 PM~12278141
> *
> did you already dump rear after coming out of a 3 wheel?    if not..try it!
> *


everytime i three.. i dump the rear as the cars starts to fall back down..
***** i got this...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2008, 01:04 AM~12286089
> *everytime i three.. i dump the rear as the cars starts to fall back down..
> ***** i got this...
> *


i wouldn't, i'd ride like that til next left turn! or smash gas and swerve into a 3. rookie.  swervin' into a 3 might be too advanced for ya. stick to simple stuff for now.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2008, 09:58 PM~12285519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Nov 28 2008, 06:31 PM~12283844
> *ACTUALLY I ASKED AROUND TO SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT ARE IN HLC AND NO ONE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE THEY WERE UNSURE IF HLC WAS GOING TO EVEN HAVE ONE AS FAR AS DESERT DREAMS PICNIC I TOLD YOU I HAD JUST FOUND OUT HLC WAS HAVING A TOY DRIVE AND IT WAS TOO LATE TO CHANGE OURS BUT WE OFFERED HLC TO JOIN US AND GIVE Y'ALL ANY TOYS THAT WERE GIVEN AS THE FEE TO GET IN THE SHOW I KNOW WE ARE GIVING OUR TOYS AND DONATIONS TO TWO DIFFRENT PROGRAMS BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS THE KIDS WHO DESERVE TOYS AT CHRISTMAS AND THIS YEAR BECAUSE OF IKE THIER ARE SO MANY THAT NEED THEM... WE ARE WORKING TOGETHER WITH THE BLUE SANTA PROGRAM (HPD) AND WE HOPE TO BRING MANY SMILES TO ALL THE DESERVING KIDS OUT THERE...
> *


well u got my number now...give me a call or vist www.houstonlowridercouncil.com for future events.. so this wont happend again...cause i rather support an event then throw one on the same day..  good luck on yalls show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 28 2008, 11:42 PM~12286360
> *i wouldn't, i'd ride like that til next left turn!  or smash gas and swerve into a 3.  rookie.      swervin' into a 3 might be too advanced for ya.    stick to simple stuff for now.
> *


ha. ive already done it.. i need to cut my exhaust.. when i lock the car all the way up.. the drive shafts hits it.. and make a whining noise...so i cant even ride all the way locked up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2008, 12:27 PM~12287753
> *ha. ive already done it.. i need to cut my exhaust.. when i lock the car all the way up.. the drive shafts hits it.. and make a whining noise...so i cant even ride all the way locked up..
> *


:uh: your car has h or x pipe?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Nov 28 2008, 07:31 PM~12283844
> *ACTUALLY I ASKED AROUND TO SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT ARE IN HLC AND NO ONE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE THEY WERE UNSURE IF HLC WAS GOING TO EVEN HAVE ONE AS FAR AS DESERT DREAMS PICNIC I TOLD YOU I HAD JUST FOUND OUT HLC WAS HAVING A TOY DRIVE AND IT WAS TOO LATE TO CHANGE OURS BUT WE OFFERED HLC TO JOIN US AND GIVE Y'ALL ANY TOYS THAT WERE GIVEN AS THE FEE TO GET IN THE SHOW I KNOW WE ARE GIVING OUR TOYS AND DONATIONS TO TWO DIFFRENT PROGRAMS BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS THE KIDS WHO DESERVE TOYS AT CHRISTMAS AND THIS YEAR BECAUSE OF IKE THIER ARE SO MANY THAT NEED THEM... WE ARE WORKING TOGETHER WITH THE BLUE SANTA PROGRAM (HPD) AND WE HOPE TO BRING MANY SMILES TO ALL THE DESERVING KIDS OUT THERE...
> *



All I can say is I keep attendance records of the clubs that show up at meetings and ther are a few that have missed meetings where the toy drive was discussed...or the club reps may not relay the message down to every member in their respective clubs. Some of which may be the people you asked or not. I do know that we have www.houstonlowridercouncil.com where we post dates and I had posted a date for the Toy Drive since about halfway through the year. Its not our first toy drive and we usually go for the first weekend in december so we could support Shorty's drive usually the second week in december. Perhaps to avoid confusion please contact the board contacts of Goofy of Empire, Joe of Hypnotized, Domino of Legions or myself Alberto "dualhex". Any HLC member that is asked a question regarding HLC activities that does not know a sure answer should also direct you to one of us....so it is also partially those HLC members responsibilities to make sure the correct information gets out there to the people inquiring.

Alberto - Media Director - HLC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** said alberto... media director.. 

mayne..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dualhex02 Today, 01:49 PM | | Post #165539 

NMEIMAGE.COM

Posts: 4,958
Joined: Jan 2005
From: Houston TX




QUOTE(MINI ME @ Nov 28 2008, 07:31 PM) 
ACTUALLY I ASKED AROUND TO SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT ARE IN HLC AND NO ONE SAID ANYTHING ABOUT THE TOY DRIVE THEY WERE UNSURE IF HLC WAS GOING TO EVEN HAVE ONE AS FAR AS DESERT DREAMS PICNIC I TOLD YOU I HAD JUST FOUND OUT HLC WAS HAVING A TOY DRIVE AND IT WAS TOO LATE TO CHANGE OURS BUT WE OFFERED HLC TO JOIN US AND GIVE Y'ALL ANY TOYS THAT WERE GIVEN AS THE FEE TO GET IN THE SHOW I KNOW WE ARE GIVING OUR TOYS AND DONATIONS TO TWO DIFFRENT PROGRAMS BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS THE KIDS WHO DESERVE TOYS AT CHRISTMAS AND THIS YEAR BECAUSE OF IKE THIER ARE SO MANY THAT NEED THEM... WE ARE WORKING TOGETHER WITH THE BLUE SANTA PROGRAM (HPD) AND WE HOPE TO BRING MANY SMILES TO ALL THE DESERVING KIDS OUT THERE...




All I can say is I keep attendance records of the clubs that show up at meetings and ther are a few that have missed meetings where the toy drive was discussed...or the club reps may not relay the message down to every member in their respective clubs. Some of which may be the people you asked or not. I do know that we have www.houstonlowridercouncil.com where we post dates and I had posted a date for the Toy Drive since about halfway through the year. Its not our first toy drive and we usually go for the first weekend in december so we could support Shorty's drive usually the second week in december. Perhaps to avoid confusion please contact the board contacts of Goofy of Empire, Joe of Hypnotized, Domino of Legions or myself Alberto "dualhex". Any HLC member that is asked a question regarding HLC activities that does not know a sure answer should also direct you to one of us....so it is also partially those HLC members responsibilities to make sure the correct information gets out there to the people inquiring.

Alberto - Media Director - HLC 

First of all, Rollerz Only is not a memeber of the HLC so we would not check the "schedule" or even know what is discussed at HLC meetings. Yes it sucks that there are 2 shows on the same day but they are both for the same cause - to help all the children in need at this time of the year. So we can all get over it or keep arguing over something that cannot be changed this late in the game. Please everyone support either car show or both if you can make it. It all helps children in Houston and surrounding areas.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2008, 09:33 PM~12285320
> *Just here online homie.
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 29 2008, 02:40 PM~12288727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that plastic or metal?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice car streetshow


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Nov 29 2008, 01:49 PM~12288759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 29 2008, 02:46 PM~12288467
> *
> First of all, Rollerz Only is not a memeber of the HLC so we would not check the "schedule" or even know what is discussed at HLC meetings. Yes it sucks that there are 2 shows on the same day but they are both for the same cause - to help all the children in need at this time of the year. So we can all get over it or keep arguing over something that cannot be changed this late in the game. Please everyone support either car show or both if you can make it. It all helps children in Houston and surrounding areas.
> *


well, thats the main point. perhaps next year ya'll all can sit down and work out dates.. so theres no conflicts or better yet, do something together.. 

uh oh.. i'm being nice again. everybody copy/paste that shyt..cause don't happen often fuckers!! 



> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 29 2008, 03:40 PM~12288727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats cleanest set of white walls, you ever owned.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 29 2008, 01:46 PM~12288467
> *
> First of all, Rollerz Only is not a memeber of the HLC so we would not check the "schedule" or even know what is discussed at HLC meetings. Yes it sucks that there are 2 shows on the same day but they are both for the same cause - to help all the children in need at this time of the year. So we can all get over it or keep arguing over something that cannot be changed this late in the game. Please everyone support either car show or both if you can make it. It all helps children in Houston and surrounding areas.
> *


 :uh: you dont have to be in hlc to check the schedule.. the schedule is there so every one knows whens the next upcoming event..hence SCHEDULE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2008, 02:00 PM~12288801
> *well, thats the main point.  perhaps next year  ya'll all can sit down and work out dates.. so theres no conflicts or better yet, do something together..
> 
> uh oh.. i'm being nice again.    everybody copy/paste that shyt..cause don't happen often fuckers!!
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2008, 03:00 PM~12288801
> *well, thats the main point.  perhaps next year  ya'll all can sit down and work out dates.. so theres no conflicts or better yet, do something together..
> 
> uh oh.. i'm being nice again.    everybody copy/paste that shyt..cause don't happen often fuckers!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well IT IS the holiday season after all.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 29 2008, 04:05 PM~12288827
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: well IT IS the holiday season after all.
> *


bah humbug *****


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 29 2008, 02:40 PM~12288727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 tell your brother to make a 4 door 65 and ill buy it off of him


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 02:28 PM~12288935
> *:0 tell your brother to make a 4 door 65 and ill buy it off of him
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 04:28 PM~12288935
> *:0 tell your brother to make a 4 door 65 and ill buy it off of him
> *


maybe he can put rust on it.. so looks just like yours.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2008, 03:34 PM~12288983
> *maybe he can put rust on it.. so looks just like yours.
> *


 :0 yeah tell him to do that


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 29 2008, 01:46 PM~12288467
> *Dualhex02  Today, 01:49 PM    |  | Post #165539
> 
> NMEIMAGE.COM
> ...


That right Bro. 2shows same day not our fault. Next year we will work it out better i guess




> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 03:04 PM~12288823
> *:uh:  you dont have to be in hlc  to check the schedule.. the schedule is there so every one knows whens the next upcoming event..hence SCHEDULE
> *


Who gives a fuck homie. No disrespect but LOWRIDERS in H-TOWN dont revolve over the HLC calendar. Everybody does what ever they want when ever they can. Lets just stop hating against each other and make both shows a good turn-out for the kids.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 29 2008, 03:46 PM~12289058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:| for some reason i dont think your lil brother is building these. i think its actually you :scrutinize:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Lets all quit fighting and work together for a good cause.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 29 2008, 04:05 PM~12289152
> *Lets all quit fighting and work together for a good cause.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, only if that could happened in my trailer


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 05:06 PM~12289162
> *damn, only if that could happened in my trailer
> *


If I lived in a trailer I wouldn't tell anyone.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 29 2008, 04:07 PM~12289169
> *If I lived in a trailer I wouldn't tell anyone.
> *


me neither


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 02:55 PM~12289097
> *:| for some reason i dont think your lil brother is building  these. i think its actually you :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: no he does he got talen unlike..................................................................................................................................................................ummmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 29 2008, 04:14 PM~12289214
> *:uh: no he does he got talen unlike..................................................................................................................................................................ummmmmm :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: devious68?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2008, 11:11 AM~12287971
> *:uh:  your car has h or x pipe?
> *


h...

i might buy some headers and dual it out...

find a price.. v8 305..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by bigmike806+Nov 29 2008, 03:34 PM~12289361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2008, 05:37 PM~12289383
> *h...
> 
> i might buy some headers and dual it out...
> ...


fk headers.. if you have an H pipe..that means it is dual exhaust and you just have to seperate em. just take to some ******* shop in my hood.. prolly have it all figured out in 5 minutes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2008, 04:20 PM~12289583
> *fk headers..  if you have an H pipe..that means it is dual exhaust and you just have to seperate em.    just take to some ******* shop in my hood.. prolly have it all figured out in 5 minutes.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2008, 05:37 PM~12289383
> *h...
> 
> i might buy some headers and dual it out...
> ...


Shop on richey will do it for about $100-150.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 29 2008, 04:20 PM~12289583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some wet would do it just as good for 50


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 29 2008, 03:40 PM~12288727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take that gn hood off and put a regal one :biggrin: and take that american graffiti sticker off and that bitch will look tight :thumbsup: your lil bro is doing tight work


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 04:55 PM~12289097
> *:| for some reason i dont think your lil brother is building  these. i think its actually you :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2008, 07:21 PM~12289887
> *the headers come down and connect to one.. but stupid shit run acorss the driveshaft an goes ove the rear end...
> 
> fk it.. no mufflers.. straight pipe
> ...


What do you think runs the shops on richey?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2008, 07:21 PM~12289887
> *the headers come down and connect to one.. but stupid shit run acorss the driveshaft an goes ove the rear end...
> 
> fk it.. no mufflers.. straight pipe
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 29 2008, 07:43 PM~12290004
> *What do you think runs the shops on richey?
> *


ain't you suppose to be at the big bash at barneys?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2008, 07:21 PM~12289887
> *the headers come down and connect to one.. but stupid shit run acorss the driveshaft an goes ove the rear end...
> 
> fk it.. no mufflers.. straight pipe
> ...


step up your game


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

does anyone know of a good way or some tranportition service thats will deliver a car to Los Angeles cali????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 08:45 PM~12290370
> *does anyone know of a good way or some tranportition service thats will deliver a car to Los Angeles cali????
> *


i used am express


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 08:45 PM~12290370
> *does anyone know of a good way or some tranportition service thats will deliver a car to Los Angeles cali????
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422191


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 07:45 PM~12290370
> *does anyone know of a good way or some tranportition service thats will deliver a car to Los Angeles cali????
> *


We've shipped 4 cars using Creative Rides Auto Transport! great pricing & fast shipping. 1-877-743-3710...Ask for Andrew & tell em Ernesto from Houston sent ya!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Nov 29 2008, 09:02 PM~12290468
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422191
> *


cool. ill hit them up monday!! thankx bro


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2008, 09:42 PM~12290686
> *We've shipped 4 cars using Creative Rides Auto Transport! great pricing & fast shipping. 1-877-743-3710...Ask for Andrew & tell em Ernesto from Houston sent ya!
> *


ill check them out monday bro, gracias!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 08:55 PM~12290763
> *ill check them out monday bro, gracias!!
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 08:55 PM~12290763
> *ill check them out monday bro, gracias!!
> *


  most hasted is going to cali?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

EL PECADOR is up for sale.... 1999 just trying to see what i can get for it. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 10:01 PM~12290806
> *  most hasted is going to cali?
> *


no MOST WANTED is not going to cali, my town car probably will depending on transpotation cost!!!  u wanna buy it?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 09:05 PM~12290824
> *no MOST WANTED is not going to cali, my town car probably will depending on transpotation cost!!!  u wanna buy it?
> *


 :uh: i cant even fix the rust on my impala, and you want me to buy it :rofl:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 10:08 PM~12290837
> *:uh:  i cant even fix the rust on my impala, and you want me to buy it :rofl:
> *


wish i could help u homie, but i dont know shit about body work and sheet metal work!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 09:10 PM~12290843
> *wish i could help u homie, but i dont know shit about body work and sheet metal work!!
> *


 :0 you can practice on my impala :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 09:11 PM~12290848
> *:0  you can practice on my impala  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 10:11 PM~12290848
> *:0  you can practice on my impala  :cheesy:
> *


fk it lets chop da top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 09:17 PM~12290892
> *fk it lets chop da top!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 09:17 PM~12290892
> *fk it lets chop da top!!! :biggrin:
> *


that wont be a bad idea if that was only area that was rusted... :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2008, 09:19 PM~12290907
> *that wont be a bad idea if that was only area that was rusted... :cheesy:
> *


fucken asshole :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

que onda, vatos locos :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2008, 09:27 PM~12290960
> *que onda, vatos locos :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

WAS UP- H TOWN RIDERS :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 29 2008, 03:40 PM~12288727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cuanto mija?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 29 2008, 12:46 PM~12288467
> *
> First of all, Rollerz Only is not a memeber of the HLC so we would not check the "schedule" or even know what is discussed at HLC meetings. Yes it sucks that there are 2 shows on the same day but they are both for the same cause - to help all the children in need at this time of the year. So we can all get over it or keep arguing over something that cannot be changed this late in the game. Please everyone support either car show or both if you can make it. It all helps children in Houston and surrounding areas.
> *


MARCELLO...THE HLC CALENDAR IS FOR EVERYONE IN THE HOUSTON AREA AND TX..NO ONE IN HOUSTON DOES THIS SO WE DO IT FOR HOUSTON..  ANY TIME YALL HAVE AN EVENT EMAIL US OR PM US AND WE WILL PUT IT UP...DONT GET ME WRONG BRO..I WISH OUR DATES WHERE DIFFERENT CAUSE THE HLC WOULD BE OUT THERE IN FULL FORCE TO SUPPORT YALL SHOW..BUT WE HAVE OUR OWN EVENT TO ATTEND TO..BUT WE WISH RO GOOD LUCK AND MAKE SOME KIDS HAPPY THIS CHRISTMAS ..JUST LIKE THE HLC HAS DONE FOR THE LAST 4 YRS..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 09:54 PM~12290757
> *cool. ill hit them up monday!! thankx bro
> *


no problem


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 29 2008, 10:23 PM~12291912
> *TTT
> *



x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 30 2008, 12:04 AM~12292251
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


X4


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I need help with the "Free" childrens craft booth on Dec. 7th. Los Magnificos is buying all the crafts I just need some hands to help out. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2008, 02:38 AM~12292872
> *I need help with the "Free" childrens craft booth on Dec. 7th.  Los Magnificos is buying all the crafts I just need some hands to help out.  PM me if you're interested.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2008, 01:38 AM~12292872
> *I need help with the "Free" childrens craft booth on Dec. 7th.  Los Magnificos is buying all the crafts I just need some hands to help out.  PM me if you're interested.
> *


i bet if the date changes they can get plenty of help


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 30 2008, 04:02 AM~12293183
> *i bet if the date changes they can get  plenty of help
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Myron (Nov 30, 2008)

What's up everybody? I just found this site. I'm from Houston but live in Northern California at the moment. Eversince I was in middle school, I use to catch shit from all my friends that weren't mexican for respecting the lowriding culture. In California, people have lots of nice ass cars for CHEAP. Check out craigslist and browse californias lowriders. I am intersted in this one old school regal w/ 67 thou. miles...Great frame work, daytons, and a newly installed set of switches. All for 1800. Can't beat that with a stick. I plan on buying a car out here and flossing it back to Houston. I would like to meet up with some of you here because I will need help with maintanance. I can't wait til' I get my first lo-lo. When I do, I would like to cruise with some of you guys.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Myron_@Nov 30 2008, 04:24 AM~12293231
> *What's up everybody? I just found this site. I'm from Houston but live in Northern California at the moment. Eversince I was in middle school, I use to catch shit from all my friends that weren't mexican for respecting the lowriding culture. In California, people have lots of nice ass cars for CHEAP. Check out craigslist and browse californias lowriders. I am intersted in this one old school regal w/ 67 thou. miles...Great frame work, daytons, and a newly installed set of switches. All for 1800. Can't beat that with a stick. I plan on buying a car out here and flossing it back to Houston. I would like to meet up with some of you here because I will need help with maintanance. I can't wait til' I get my first lo-lo. When I do, I would like to cruise with some of you guys.
> *


o' friendly ass ***** :uh:


----------



## Myron (Nov 30, 2008)

And that's how I know they ain't lying about Richmond. You can be cool and respectful...it's always gonna be somebody feels it's the God-given duty to come fuck it up. ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk richmond


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 04:42 AM~12293252
> *fk richmond
> *


what happend to the christmas sprit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Myron_@Nov 30 2008, 03:24 AM~12293231
> *What's up everybody? I just found this site. I'm from Houston but live in Northern California at the moment. Eversince I was in middle school, I use to catch shit from all my friends that weren't mexican for respecting the lowriding culture. In California, people have lots of nice ass cars for CHEAP. Check out craigslist and browse californias lowriders. I am intersted in this one old school regal w/ 67 thou. miles...Great frame work, daytons, and a newly installed set of switches. All for 1800. Can't beat that with a stick. I plan on buying a car out here and flossing it back to Houston. I would like to meet up with some of you here because I will need help with maintanance. I can't wait til' I get my first lo-lo. When I do, I would like to cruise with some of you guys.
> *


Dont matter what part you at all parts goin cost same and all cars are goin run just about same money wise.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Nov 30 2008, 04:50 AM~12293262
> *what happend to the christmas sprit :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


shhh not so loud i got a headache


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 07:01 AM~12293419
> *shhh  not so loud i got a headache
> *




X 2..... :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on the street is some fool was fk'd up at barneys last nite. so i hear. but i ain't saying no names.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Dammm Who was it? ....besides :biggrin: dezz nutzz :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2008, 01:38 AM~12292872
> *I need help with the "Free" childrens craft booth on Dec. 7th.  Los Magnificos is buying all the crafts I just need some hands to help out.  PM me if you're interested.
> *


I got a couple of local clubs to help with that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Nov 30 2008, 02:50 AM~12293262
> *what happend to the christmas sprit :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


fk christmas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 30 2008, 11:51 AM~12293824
> *fk christmas
> *


santa didnt bring you the dime white gurl holding bucket of chicken last year?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12293950
> *santa didnt bring you the dime white gurl holding bucket oif chicken last year?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*All proceeds to be donated towards The Bridge Over Troubled Waters **and <span style=\'color:green\'>Bay Area Turning Point which are shelters for women and their children. Please help support this event. *</span></span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Commercial for the Carshow*

http://www.zshare.net/audio/518558170c898346/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 07:20 AM~12293453
> *word on the street is some fool was fk'd up at barneys last nite.    so i hear.  but i ain't saying no names.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2008, 01:01 PM~12294105
> *:uh:
> *


wino


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 11:01 AM~12294109
> *wino
> *


hattin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2008, 01:06 PM~12294141
> *hattin
> *


almost got pulled over on way home,but i wasn't having that.. i smash the gas and was gone!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 11:09 AM~12294163
> *almost got pulled over on way home,but i wasn't having that..  i smash the gas and was gone!
> *


i made it home, with bad tags and all :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2008, 01:14 PM~12294188
> *i made it home, with bad tags and all  :biggrin:
> *


gangsta


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 11:46 AM~12294024
> *question for every LS owner that has had to replace the chrome bumper moldings(front and back)
> 
> what size are they and where do yall find them....i've heard pep boys, but thats it...anything else out there??
> ...


forget pep boys


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 02:29 PM~12294547
> *forget pep boys
> *


when i did mine years back i found it at autozone.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 01:41 PM~12294618
> *when i did mine years back i found it at autozone.
> *


tried....all they have is 1/4 or 3/8...i need 1/2 and 5/8 for the top and bottom..or just 1/2 for both


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12293950
> *santa didnt bring you the dime white gurl holding bucket of chicken last year?
> *


:no:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2008, 10:19 PM~12290907
> *that wont be a bad idea if that was only area that was rusted... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2008, 10:27 PM~12290960
> *que onda, vatos locos :biggrin:
> *


que rollo homie!! que dise el diablo......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 12:43 PM~12294625
> *tried....all they have is 1/4 or 3/8...i need 1/2 and 5/8 for the top and bottom..or just 1/2 for both
> *


maybe they can order it...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 02:43 PM~12294625
> *tried....all they have is 1/4 or 3/8...i need 1/2 and 5/8 for the top and bottom..or just 1/2 for both
> *


here ya go. pricey stuff though. 


http://www.autoamenity.com/Body-Molding/Bo...de-Molding2.htm


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 02:02 PM~12294755
> *here ya go. pricey stuff though.
> http://www.autoamenity.com/Body-Molding/Bo...de-Molding2.htm
> *


yea i found that site too...but was trying to keep some change in my pocket...may have to go that route


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 03:06 PM~12294786
> *yea i found that site too...but was trying to keep some change in my pocket...may have to go that route
> *


fk it, you a bawla


here ya go.. 20' of 1/2" half round molding in chrome. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1-2-X-20-CH...D1V#ht_1734wt_0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 02:08 PM~12294796
> *fk it, you a bawla
> here ya go.. 20' of 1/2" half round molding in chrome.
> 
> ...


This listing () has been removed or is no longer available. Please make sure you entered the right item number.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 03:25 PM~12294881
> *This listing () has been removed or is no longer available. Please make sure you entered the right item number.
> *


200183734944
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...3D1#ht_3480wt_0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 02:28 PM~12294884
> *200183734944
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...3D1#ht_3480wt_0
> *


im buying right now :cheesy:


now help me find the 5/8


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 02:32 PM~12294904
> *im buying right now :cheesy:
> now help me find the 5/8
> *


found it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 03:32 PM~12294904
> *im buying right now :cheesy:
> now help me find the 5/8
> *


they got that too


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

parents house just got hit up..they took thier 32" plasma  

filed a report with PPD, cop was cool and came out quick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 02:43 PM~12295252
> *parents house just got hit up..they took thier 32" plasma
> 
> filed a report with PPD, cop was cool and came out quick
> *


damn... its that time of the year..


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 03:43 PM~12295252
> *parents house just got hit up..they took thier 32" plasma
> 
> filed a report with PPD, cop was cool and came out quick
> *


Thats fucked up! I hope they find the assholes that did it.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 04:43 PM~12295252
> *parents house just got hit up..they took thier 32" plasma
> 
> filed a report with PPD, cop was cool and came out quick
> *


someone is getting a good christmas present!!!! :biggrin: sorry to hear about that homie....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 04:43 PM~12295252
> *parents house just got hit up..they took thier 32" plasma
> 
> filed a report with PPD, cop was cool and came out quick
> *


mest up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 04:57 PM~12295660
> *mest up
> *


which part? that they got robbed? or that they told the cops? 

knowing your fat ass your gonna say that they told the cops :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 02:43 PM~12295252
> *parents house just got hit up..they took thier 32" plasma
> 
> filed a report with PPD, cop was cool and came out quick
> *


lets go get em


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2008, 07:52 PM~12296431
> *lets go get em
> *


count me in! :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 03:43 PM~12295252
> *parents house just got hit up..they took thier 32" plasma
> 
> filed a report with PPD, cop was cool and came out quick
> *


That's fked up. :nosad:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 24 2008, 09:06 AM~12241307
> * HOLIDAY ANGEL'S CAR SHOW TOY DRIVE
> 
> PRESENTED BY ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB ( PASADENA CHAPTER)
> ...


Come and Help out give all the children a x-mas they deserve.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 30 2008, 09:30 AM~12293746
> *I got a couple of local clubs to help with that.
> *


Awesome, I'm bringing the face painting stuff too. Thanks..........


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2008, 07:46 PM~12296779
> *Awesome, I'm bringing the face painting stuff too.  Thanks..........
> *



COOL.


To all of H-TOWN. Dont forget to come out help us out give all the needed kids a happy holiday season. Also come out and hang out plenty of family fun this weekend coming up.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Nov 30 2008, 02:58 PM~12295325
> *Thats fucked up! I hope they find the assholes that did it.
> *


I don't think they even look, but at least you reported it in case it happens to someone else. Once they get another report then they start looking.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello Devious, I thought I'd remind you that the car show this weekend has free stuff for the kids, so you can bring all of your kids and not spend a dime. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2008, 08:53 PM~12296839
> *Hello Devious, I thought I'd remind you that the car show this weekend has free stuff for the kids, so you can bring all of your kids and not spend a dime. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: nothings ever free free :scrutinize:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 06:54 PM~12296853
> *:uh:    nothings ever free free  :scrutinize:
> *


You're right. You'll have to feed them and don't you have one with a drinking problem. Little Ken.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 30 2008, 12:54 PM~12294696
> *que rollo homie!! que dise el diablo......
> *


ya mero sale


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

For all those H-TOWN people that are sending me PM's about if there is going to be a hop at the show, SHORTY will be out there on sunday putting on a hop for the kids. So if you would like to come out and hop for all the little ones you are welcome.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2008, 10:05 PM~12297580
> *ya mero sale
> *


echale ganas y no te me aguites!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

went to autorama today..only three lows with ko's brian's caddy,tim's implala and conrad's belair...they had bruce's 58 ,6 oldies cc rides out there..kinda dead today..but it was good to checkout the lowrods and hotrods...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2008, 09:51 PM~12298111
> *went to autorama today..only three lows with ko's brian's caddy,tim's implala and conrad's belair...they had bruce's 58 ,6 oldies cc rides out there..kinda dead today..but it was good to checkout the lowrods and hotrods...
> *


they only accept 5 lowriders.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2008, 08:57 PM~12296898
> *You're right.  You'll have to feed them and don't you have one with a drinking problem.  Little Ken.
> *


you do your best to point em in right direction,but only they can't walk the path.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy


:uh: q roollo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2008, 10:51 PM~12298111
> *went to autorama today..only three lows with ko's brian's caddy,tim's implala and conrad's belair...they had bruce's 58 ,6 oldies cc rides out there..kinda dead today..but it was good to checkout the lowrods and hotrods...
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

<span style='font-family:Arial'>***JUST ADDED SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY PANCHO CLAUS***


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 30 2008, 11:11 PM~12298334
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh: q  roollo
> *


h-town team trouble24-7!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2008, 10:12 PM~12298343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  pancho clause didnt give a bike when i went to navidad en el barrio with my elementary


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2008, 09:12 PM~12298343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


el paisa latin dont know how to comercials
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 30 2008, 09:13 PM~12298366
> *h-town team trouble24-7!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ni modo loco asi es la vida stay up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 30 2008, 11:16 PM~12298393
> *ni modo loco asi es la vida stay up
> *


todo el tiempo homito!!! pero pinche law mans se pasan los putos y cundo los matan la jente disen que porque??? porque son mamones los putos......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 30 2008, 09:14 PM~12298372
> *  pancho clause didnt give a bike when i went to navidad en  el barrio with my elementary
> *


maybe you where naughty that yr.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 30 2008, 09:11 PM~12297653
> *For all those H-TOWN people that are sending me PM's about if there is going to be a hop at the show, SHORTY will be out there on sunday putting on a hop for the kids. So if you would like to come out and hop for all the little ones you are welcome.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

<span style='font-family:Arial'>***JUST ADDED SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY PANCHO CLAUS***


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

(radicalkingz) what up B's???? hows everything in ur end!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2008, 02:43 PM~12295252
> *parents house just got hit up..they took thier 32" plasma
> 
> filed a report with PPD, cop was cool and came out quick
> *


fuck up



> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Nov 30 2008, 02:58 PM~12295325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 count me in


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

DOES ANYONE HAVE THE HOP RULES FOR THE WEGO TOUR???? POST THEM UP...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 30 2008, 11:19 PM~12299072
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE THE HOP RULES FOR THE WEGO TOUR???? POST THEM UP...
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

What a weakend drunk driver hit my truck's driver side mirror on Thankgiving night while it was parked in front of my uncles house.. Had to chase that mfker down then he wants to come back to the scene and start shit after he picked up his boys. almost pumped that fucker full of lead.. had my 45 under my shirt , my 12ga and ak47 in the truck ready to go..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

HOP RULES
1. Must register during the designated registration times.
2. Judges’decisions are final. Failure to comply with their decisions could result in disqualification from said event
and future events as well.
3. Fire Marshall shall have final judgment on all safety issues, even if not stated in these rules. WEGO judges may
stop the hop at anytime for anything they consider unsafe. Failure to comply will result in disqualification.
4. All gas caps must be tightened and in place.
5. Hopping only allowed in the designated area at designated time. Any other hopping will disqualify entrant.
6. Battery to the engine must be secured.
7. Only 2 people per hopper are allowed in designated area. All other people must be outside the designated area.
Entry may be disqualified if vehicle owner fails to abide by these rules.
8. Disconnect must be accessible if trunk is closed.
9. After entrant has been called to hop, they have 2 minutes to begin.
10. The rules may be modified as deemed necessary per each event in order to maintain safety and integrity of the
competition.
Single and double pump rules
1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick
disconnect.
3. All rear components and front suspension must be in good visible shape and in its original mounting
positions. All bushings must be in good shape. Trailing arms may be reinforced.
4. Upper a-arms may be extended. Lower a-arms may not be extended but may be reinforced. Front
suspension limiting devices are allowed (cable, chain, strap, etc.)
5. No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up
at any time.
6. Lock up height or distance between mounts cannot exceed 32 inches for single pump / 36 inches for double
pump.
Radical hop rules
1. The hop height will be judged from the bottom of the front tire. Vehicle will only be measured from its
highest jump (not from the combination of jump and counterweight pulling). If vehicle gets stuck, the last
hop that it successfully completed will be scored.
2. Any vehicle in radical class for any reason will follow radical hop rules.
3. No more than 16 batteries are allowed.
4. No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up
at any time.
5. All vehicles must have all parts attached. Front fenders may be trimmed for tire clearance.
6. No body lift kits allowed.
7. No bottom plates.
8. All batteries must be connected and have quick disconnect.
WEGO judges have the final say in any and all matters. Please work with us to make this an enjoyable hop, not only
for the exhibitors but spectators as well. Good sportsmanship will help us continue to bring you these shows for
years to come.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Anyone want to buy a westinghouse 26" LCD HDTV for $325 new in a box. I bought two on black friday from Target one for me the other for my sister, but she picked one up at another Target that morning. Just passing on the deal to however wants it, if not I will just return it by the end of the week...



http://www.target.com/Westinghouse-Digital...%2334%3B&page=1


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Radical hop rules
1. The hop height will be judged from the bottom of the front tire. Vehicle will only be measured from its
highest jump (not from the combination of jump and counterweight pulling). If vehicle gets stuck, the last
hop that it successfully completed will be scored.


I DONT KNOW IF I'M UNDERSTANDING RIGHT!!! I GOT DESCULIFIED AT THE HOP BECAUSE MY CAR GOT STUCK, BUT I DONT SEE DISCULIFIDE ANYWHERE....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 12:26 AM~12299124
> *HOP RULES
> 1. Must register during the designated registration times.
> 2. Judges’decisions are final. Failure to comply with their decisions could result in disqualification from said event
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2008, 10:24 PM~12299107
> *What a weakend drunk driver hit my truck's driver side mirror on Thankgiving night while it was parked in front of my uncles house.. Had to chase that mfker down then he wants to come back to the scene and start shit after he picked up his boys.  almost pumped that fucker full of lead..  had my 45 under my shirt , my 12ga and ak47 in the truck ready to go..
> *


hold up og


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 30 2008, 11:40 PM~12299267
> *Radical hop rules
> 1. The hop height will be judged from the bottom of the front tire. Vehicle will only be measured from its
> highest jump (not from the combination of jump and counterweight pulling). If vehicle gets stuck, the last
> ...


:uh: are you gonna sue them for emotional distress?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2008, 10:24 PM~12299107
> *What a weakend drunk driver hit my truck's driver side mirror on Thankgiving night while it was parked in front of my uncles house.. Had to chase that mfker down then he wants to come back to the scene and start shit after he picked up his boys.  almost pumped that fucker full of lead..  had my 45 under my shirt , my 12ga and ak47 in the truck ready to go..
> *


Another waste of guns................


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2008, 09:51 PM~12298111
> *went to autorama today..only three lows with ko's brian's caddy,tim's implala and conrad's belair...they had bruce's 58 ,6 oldies cc rides out there..kinda dead today..but it was good to checkout the lowrods and hotrods...
> *



Roy Riley said he didn't want more than 5 at the show....He said if we contact him earlier next year that he could fit in 6.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 1 2008, 12:35 AM~12299654
> *Roy Riley said he didn't want more than 5 at the show....He said if we contact him earlier next year that he could fit in 6.
> *


 :0 im gussing shorty told you that when i was there waiting for some stuff :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 30 2008, 11:30 PM~12299616
> *Another waste of guns................
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 12:36 AM~12299657
> *:0  im gussing shorty told you that when i was there waiting for some stuff  :biggrin:
> *


Nah. Told me at the last ULA meeting. I remember one year we were at the arena, back before it was reliant and they still used the astrodome, we had the middle of the arena and the carcacha was there and the people were saying his pumps were spray painted gold. Thomas' Casper car from Aztec Image got spat on too....big ass lugy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Dec 1 2008, 12:06 AM~12298954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow down killer


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 1 2008, 12:41 AM~12299675
> *Nah.  Told me at the last ULA meeting.  I remember one year we were at the arena, back before it was reliant and they still used the astrodome, we had the middle of the arena and the carcacha was there and the people were saying his pumps were spray painted gold.  Thomas' Casper car from Aztec Image got spat on too....big as lugy.
> *


ha shorty was telling someone about autorama. he was mad then a motherfucker


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 30 2008, 11:41 PM~12299675
> *Nah.  Told me at the last ULA meeting.  I remember one year we were at the arena, back before it was reliant and they still used the astrodome, we had the middle of the arena and the carcacha was there and the people were saying his pumps were spray painted gold.  Thomas' Casper car from Aztec Image got spat on too....big ass lugy.*


 i memeber :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 11:43 PM~12299682
> *nice ear muffs *****.
> slow down killer
> *


 u like the muffs  .50cal was hurting my ears :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2008, 01:57 AM~12299738
> *u like the muffs  .50cal was hurting my ears :biggrin:
> *


hate using ear muffs.. i use the ear plugs. even then i dont like using em. ears ringing aftrewards is part of the fun.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 30 2008, 10:39 PM~12298671
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2008, 12:04 AM~12299763
> *hate using ear muffs.. i use the ear plugs.    even then i dont like using em.  ears ringing aftrewards is part of the fun.
> *


until u lose 20% hearing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2008, 07:18 AM~12300251
> *until u lose 20% hearing
> *


huh?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

FOR SALE 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE - $7,000.00 OR TRADE FOR HDT IMPALA.

THE CAR WAS TAKEN TO A LOCAL DALLAS BODY SHOP, THEY WORKED ON IT
FOR A FEW MONTHS THEN THE SHOP CLOSED, DID NOT FINISH THE WORK AND
THE CAR IS IN STORAGE NOW. MUST SELL, WILL CONSIDER TRADE FOR A IMPALA 
THAT IS RUNNING CONDITION. CAR IS LOCATED IN THE DALLAS AREA, 
CONTACT DANNY 972.201.6740 

*PROJECT - PROJECT - PROJECT - PROJECT*

FRAME IS FULLY WRAPPED

EXTENDED A-ARMS

3-1/2" TON SPRINGS

UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS

327 ENGINE

TURBO 400 TRANNY

DUAL 2-1/2" FLOWMASTER EXHAUST SYSTEM

NEW FLOORS INSTALLED

FIREWALLL MOLDED

NEW REAR BUMBER (IN BOX)

NEW TAIL LIGHTS (IN BOX)

NEW SIDE MOLDINGS

NEW FENDER MOLDINGS

NEW UPHOLSTERY ON SEATS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 30 2008, 11:14 PM~12298372
> *  pancho clause didnt give a bike when i went to navidad en  el barrio with my elementary
> *


he probably didn't see you since you were 1 ft tall that year.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 30 2008, 11:15 PM~12298382
> *el paisa latin dont know how to comercials
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'm a dj, not an on air talkshow host.  



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2008, 08:36 AM~12300840
> *i'm a dj, not an on air talkshow host.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: q.vo latin :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 1 2008, 10:38 AM~12300847
> *:biggrin: q.vo latin  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que onda payaso, going to start a couple of new stations along with thebeat713. 1 conjunto & 1 tejano. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 1 2008, 10:59 AM~12300966
> *
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2008, 09:03 PM~12298249
> *you do your best to point em in right direction,but only they can't walk the path.
> *


I know I got one walking the wrong path too. Maybe talking to little Ken to much.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2008, 09:35 AM~12300834
> *he probably didn't see you since you were 1 ft tall that year.
> *


 :uh: i was in the front :angry: standing on the seat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 12:02 PM~12301319
> *:uh:  i was in the front  :angry:  standing on the seat
> *


you were wearing jordans, he knew you had loot.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2008, 10:21 AM~12301432
> *you were wearing jordans, he knew you had loot.
> *


you ready............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 1 2008, 01:41 AM~12299675
> *Nah.  Told me at the last ULA meeting.  I remember one year we were at the arena, back before it was reliant and they still used the astrodome, we had the middle of the arena and the carcacha was there and the people were saying his pumps were spray painted gold.  Thomas' Casper car from Aztec Image got spat on too....big ass lugy.*


That happened to another car at the LRM show in San antonio a couple years ago. But I aint say no names.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Dec 1 2008, 11:16 AM~12301033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 12:43 AM~12299293
> *:uh:  are you gonna sue them for emotional distress?
> *


IM GONNA DO SOMETHING!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2008, 11:02 AM~12300978
> *
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Devious Sixty8, *RAGALAC*
:uh: 

DON'T YOU HAVE SOME DRILLING TO DO..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/6140552.html


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 1 2008, 12:23 PM~12302379
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Devious Sixty8, RAGALAC
> :uh:
> ...


Nope.watchin csi I'm off work today................I'm "sick".................


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 1 2008, 11:08 AM~12301821
> *That happened to another car at the LRM show in San antonio a couple years ago. But I aint say no names.
> *



Yup Roosevelt's Thunderchicken(t-bird) got its wheels stolen while the car was on display on the set up day...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I SEE YOU BIG JAY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SELLIN THE WHEELS OFF THE ESCALADE.

$1000.00 24IN SYMBOLICS PAINTED TO MATCH THE THE TRUCK......IF YOU BUY AT THAT PRICE I WILL REPAINT THEM TO MATCH YOURS OR ANY COLOR U LIKE.....THIS IS JUST THE WHEELS NO TIRES

WILL FIT ESCALADE.... TAHOE.....SUBURBAN.....SILVERADO......AVALANCHE....ANY BIG GM SIX LUG BOLT PATEREN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Dec 1 2008, 12:23 PM~12301444
> *you ready............
> *


waiting on you mang.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2008, 03:16 PM~12302805
> *Nope.watchin csi I'm off work today................I'm "sick".................
> *


I CALL BULLSHIT. I'M RIDIN BY YOUR CRIB LATER..... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

afternoon losers


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2008, 12:06 AM~12298954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need some ear muffs for that?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

come on 5 o'clock.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 1 2008, 05:27 PM~12303870
> *come on 5 o'clock.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Old School :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 1 2008, 05:27 PM~12303870
> *come on 5 o'clock.
> *


slacker


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Congrats to Marc of Marcustoms on new addition to family.. proud daddy of new baby boy.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2008, 05:48 PM~12304116
> *Congrats to Marc of Marcustoms on new addition to family.. proud daddy of new baby boy.
> *


X2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 1 2008, 09:16 AM~12301033
> *I know I got one walking the wrong path too. Maybe talking to little Ken to much.
> *


u aint talkin about me, cuz aint nothing little about me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i dunno what is it..but the daddy day care club getting bigger.. guess i'm only one that bails out when he knocks up a female.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 1 2008, 04:27 PM~12303870
> *come on 5 o'clock.
> *


  ill cum on!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 1 2008, 05:57 PM~12304243
> * ill cum on!
> *


0wn3d


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 1 2008, 05:25 PM~12303853
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2008, 05:48 PM~12304116
> *Congrats to Marc of Marcustoms on new addition to family.. proud daddy of new baby boy.
> *


DO YOU THINK THE CON-GRATS WILL GET YOUR CAR DONE FAST....... :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 1 2008, 02:35 PM~12303441
> *I CALL BULLSHIT. I'M RIDIN BY YOUR CRIB LATER..... :uh:
> *


Good luck..I won't be there ill be at da texans game!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Bitter Sweet, *RAGALAC*

YOU MADE IT BACK TO THE OTHER SIDE OF THEM TRACKS YET.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2008, 05:41 PM~12304039
> *Old School  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

ALL MY KIDS WEAR CHUCKS...... :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2008, 04:59 PM~12304270
> *0wn3d
> *


no


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2008, 06:02 PM~12304302
> *Good luck..I won't be there ill be at da texans game!! :biggrin:
> *


:angry: TEXANS GOING TO LOSE AWAY....... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 1 2008, 05:16 PM~12304470
> *:angry:  TEXANS GOING TO LOSE AWAY....... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2008, 05:02 PM~12304302
> *Good luck..I won't be there ill be at da texans game!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 1 2008, 04:47 PM~12304099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2008, 05:48 PM~12304116
> *Congrats to Marc of Marcustoms on new addition to family.. proud daddy of new baby boy.
> *



Finish line is close


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 1 2008, 05:36 PM~12304717
> *Finish line is close
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2008, 05:41 PM~12304039
> *Old School  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 1 2008, 06:16 PM~12304470
> *:angry:  TEXANS GOING TO LOSE AWAY....... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 





















:dunno: 



















:yessad:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Bring toys!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 1 2008, 05:43 PM~12304807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: what kind of toys? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 1 2008, 06:43 PM~12304807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought it was called "blue santa" or something? 

:dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2008, 06:24 PM~12305158
> *thought it was called "blue santa" or something?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


That's why you shouldn't think to much. :biggrin: Kids got you crazy?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

<span style='font-family:Arial'>***JUST ADDED SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY PANCHO CLAUS***


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 28 2008, 09:31 PM~12284300
> *When is the christmas parade?
> *


Anyone know when the south houston christmas parade is? or any other christmas parade?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 1 2008, 06:52 PM~12306001
> *Anyone know when the south houston christmas parade is? or any other christmas parade?
> *


THIS SAT NIGHT AT 7PM..CALL NIX..TALKED TO HIM 2 DAYS AGO..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Dec 1 2008, 08:52 PM~12306001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ain't that parade where you have to have car decorated front to back with xmas theme?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need an inspection sticker for my ElCo. No emissions test needed. If you have the hook up pm me with the info.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 1 2008, 08:58 PM~12306073
> *I need an inspection sticker for my ElCo. No emissions test needed. If you have the hook up pm me with the info.
> *


shhh.. impala65 gonna snitch


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2008, 07:59 PM~12306081
> *shhh..  impala65 gonna snitch
> *


so now your snitching on me?

fucken snitch :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2008, 08:59 PM~12306081
> *shhh..  impala65 gonna snitch
> *


Thats why I said pm me the info. Everyone don't need to know.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2008, 06:58 PM~12306064
> *ain't that parade where you have to have car decorated front to back with xmas theme?
> *


INDEED..U WERE IN IT ONE YR REMEMBER..WITH THE TEXAS OWN LEGEND CANDY METALLIC ROSE LUXURY SPORT MC... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2008, 09:07 PM~12306187
> *INDEED..U WERE IN IT ONE YR REMEMBER..WITH THE TEXAS OWN LEGEND CANDY METALLIC ROSE LUXURY SPORT MC... :biggrin:
> *


naw, they turned me away.. said blinking check engine light didn't count as xmas decorations.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 1 2008, 09:05 PM~12306167
> *Thats why I said pm me the info. Everyone don't need to know.
> *


i know a spot near you too.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 1 2008, 08:52 PM~12306001
> *Anyone know when the south houston christmas parade is? or any other christmas parade?
> *


Baytown christmas parade is friday!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 1 2008, 08:34 PM~12305853
> *That's why you shouldn't think to much. :biggrin:  Kids got you crazy?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Nov 29 2008, 10:03 PM~12290815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still up for sale!!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 1 2008, 07:41 PM~12306558
> *Baytown christmas parade is friday!!!
> *


i might hit that hoe up if i anit to tired :biggrin: chocheerrrios told me bout it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I WANNA ROLL CALL ME


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 1 2008, 08:39 PM~12307288
> *I WANNA ROLL CALL ME
> *


LOCOS KNOW ALL BOU IT


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2008, 08:41 AM~12300867
> *Que onda payaso, going to start a couple of new stations along with thebeat713.  1 conjunto & 1 tejano.  :biggrin:
> *


orale homie dont let the tejano music die . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 1 2008, 10:35 PM~12307218
> *i might hit that hoe up if i anit to tired  :biggrin:  chocheerrrios told me bout  it.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 1 2008, 10:39 PM~12307288
> *I WANNA ROLL CALL ME
> *


u ready?????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 1 2008, 10:54 PM~12307484
> *u ready?????
> *


YEP


----------



## chuyleal48 (Aug 20, 2008)

hey houston i got a black 80 monte for sale for 3 grand if anyone is interested check it out on the classifieds


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chuyleal48_@Dec 2 2008, 12:53 AM~12309045
> *hey houston i got a black 80 monte for sale for 3 grand if anyone is  interested check it out on the classifieds
> *


clean monte.  you didn't keep it long though, any rust factors, engine problems, etc...?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 1 2008, 06:34 PM~12305853
> *That's why you shouldn't think to much. :biggrin:  Kids got you crazy?
> *


Posted by BitterSweet, not Dani


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 2 2008, 01:12 AM~12309223
> *Posted by BitterSweet, not Dani
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chuyleal48 (Aug 20, 2008)

no rust. the engine is not the original one but it doesnt leak or smoke. the gauges dont work and the driver seat has a tear. im going to take more pictures to post


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chuyleal48_@Dec 2 2008, 12:37 AM~12309491
> *no rust. the engine is not the original one but it doesnt leak or smoke. the gauges dont work and the driver seat has a tear. im going to take more pictures to post
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

houston comets are gone. female basketball was a joke anyway.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/artic...068nsIUVhf8rWbQ


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 05:21 AM~12310274
> *houston comets  are gone.      female basketball was a joke anyway.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/artic...068nsIUVhf8rWbQ
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 05:21 AM~12310274
> *houston comets  are gone.      female basketball was a joke anyway.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/artic...068nsIUVhf8rWbQ
> *


X2


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 30 2008, 11:06 PM~12298954
> *fuck up
> x2
> count me in
> ...


 Damn dave when did you get that????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

<span style='font-family:Arial'>***JUST ADDED SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY PANCHO CLAUS***


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 2 2008, 08:37 AM~12310677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 2 2008, 09:37 AM~12310677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 06:21 AM~12310274
> *houston comets  are gone.      female basketball was a joke anyway.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/artic...068nsIUVhf8rWbQ
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 2 2008, 09:37 AM~12310677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if they got nice racks, i'll be there. :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 1 2008, 08:41 PM~12306558
> *Baytown christmas parade is friday!!!
> *


not that many spots left hit me up if yall want to roll.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2008, 05:02 PM~12304302
> *Good luck..I won't be there ill be at da texans game!! :biggrin:
> *


I was there too. Had a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTINO MARELLA (Dec 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 05:21 AM~12310274
> *houston comets  are gone.      female basketball was a joke anyway.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/artic...068nsIUVhf8rWbQ
> *


For a few years they were better than the Rockets


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Bring toys!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2008, 08:32 AM~12310953
> *I was there too. Had a blast! :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea dat shit was fun............even tho we had some trouble wit da laws afterwards in da parkin lot and were hemmed up for a while  dam haters can't see a couple young messcans havin some fun


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 08:41 AM~12310995
> *Hell yea dat shit was fun............even tho we had some trouble wit da laws afterwards in da parkin lot and were hemmed up for a while  dam haters can't see a couple young messcans havin some fun
> *


did u wear your ricky martin shirt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2008, 08:47 AM~12311029
> *did u wear your ricky martin shirt
> *


:uh:..........no *****...............I wore it saturday night to da club


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2008, 02:23 PM~12302856
> *Yup Roosevelt's Thunderchicken(t-bird)  got its wheels stolen while the car was on display on the set up day...
> *



I member that too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 08:54 AM~12311076
> *:uh:..........no *****...............I wore it saturday night to da club
> *


awready


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 09:41 AM~12310995
> *Hell yea dat shit was fun............even tho we had some trouble wit da laws afterwards in da parkin lot and were hemmed up for a while  dam haters can't see a couple young messcans havin some fun
> *


Troublemakers!

It was chilly! But the beer helped with that. :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 2 2008, 07:37 AM~12310677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2008, 09:28 AM~12311332
> *Troublemakers!
> 
> It was chilly! But the beer helped with that. :cheesy:
> *


no one cares


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2008, 09:28 AM~12311332
> *Troublemakers!
> 
> It was chilly! But the beer helped with that. :cheesy:
> *


Alcoholic!!!!!!!!!! Yea it felt pretty good............but da bottle of goose we killed on the way there helped wit dat too


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2008, 10:50 AM~12311549
> *no one cares
> *


No one was talkin to you Grouchy ass *****.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 10:58 AM~12311648
> *Alcoholic!!!!!!!!!! Yea it felt pretty good............but da bottle of goose we killed on the way there helped wit dat too
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2008, 10:05 AM~12311722
> *No one was talkin to you Grouchy ass *****.
> *


:0:...............betta watch yo tone...........neva gon get that yukon like dat..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2008, 10:05 AM~12311722
> *No one was talkin to you Grouchy ass *****.
> *


your inside tone is gonna get you put outside.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 11:17 AM~12311854
> *:0:...............betta watch yo tone...........neva gon get that yukon like dat..
> *


 :roflmao:

:no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2008, 11:46 AM~12312138
> *your inside tone is gonna get you put outside.
> *


Ha!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2008, 11:19 AM~12312367
> *:cheesy:
> *


:uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2008, 11:28 AM~12312444
> *Ha!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 2 2008, 09:37 AM~12310975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to be a good show n lots of toys for the kids will be taken up. We are getting love for Dallas/ Fort Worth/ San Antonio/ Beaumont/Baytown and our home town HOUSTON.

To all those HOPPERS that will love to come out and hop for the kids come out and enjoy. Lets put a smile on their faces.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 01:39 PM~12312562
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 2 2008, 12:28 PM~12313039
> *:0
> *


  wut up homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 02:29 PM~12313054
> *  wut up homie
> *


NOTHING MUCH CHILLIN WAITING FOR THE WEEKEND TO ROLL AROUND AGAIN. HOW'S THINGS ON YOU SIDE OF TOWN...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 11:39 AM~12312562
> *:uh:
> *


call me fool :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2008, 12:46 PM~12312138
> *your inside tone is gonna get you put outside.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OWNED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 12:29 PM~12313054
> *  wut up homie
> *


i am not a trucker..
lol


i just like to clown em


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2008, 07:17 PM~12315932
> *i am not a trucker..
> lol
> i just like to clown em
> *


 :uh: fk trucks.. your elko included.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

LOOKING FOR PICTURES OR VIDEO CLIPS OF PAUL WALL'S PERFORMANCE ON THE WEGO SUPER SHOW IN HOUSTON......willing to negotiate for some cash in your pocket..in time for christmas..get at me...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 2 2008, 07:20 PM~12315959
> *LOOKING FOR PICTURES OR VIDEO CLIPS OF PAUL WALL'S PERFORMANCE ON THE WEGO SUPER SHOW IN HOUSTON......willing to negotiate for some cash in your pocket..in time for christmas..get at me...
> *


 :uh: groupie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 05:21 PM~12315972
> *:uh:    groupie
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 2 2008, 07:39 PM~12316131
> *:uh:
> *


know anybody with hook up on stamps?  



i'm serious


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 2 2008, 08:37 AM~12310677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2008, 05:17 PM~12315932
> *i am not a trucker..
> lol
> i just like to clown em
> *


could of fooled me that night... :biggrin: i thought you were doing doughnuts in the chevron parking lot... :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 2 2008, 09:37 AM~12310975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

<span style='font-family:Arial'>***JUST ADDED SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY PANCHO CLAUS***


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2008, 07:08 PM~12317061
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUT UP RARA....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 07:00 PM~12316959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HLC WORKING WITH PANCHO CLAUS LAST YR FOR THE TOY DRIVE
























































MAKING A YOUNG BOY'S CHRISTMAS DREAM COME TRUE


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 2 2008, 05:20 PM~12315958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. that heavy mother fucker wont even peel out no more...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2008, 07:30 PM~12317355
> *ok.. fuck impalas that aint lifted..
> your rust bucket included..
> 
> ...


CAR WAS LOOKING GOOD THOUGH...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 08:24 PM~12317292
> *HLC WORKING WITH PANCHO CLAUS LAST YR FOR THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:
it will be out there this weekend...
need to go charge the batts for the rest of the week.. and see whut it do


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2008, 08:30 PM~12317355
> *ok.. fuck impalas that aint lifted..
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 08:24 PM~12317292
> *HLC WORKING WITH PANCHO CLAUS LAST YR FOR THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> ...


Damn never got that pic...right clicked saved :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 2 2008, 08:54 PM~12317663
> *:tears:
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 2 2008, 07:54 PM~12317663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not ok,,,
yours is 4 door


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 2 2008, 08:56 PM~12317687
> *:rofl: :rofl:
> 
> *


Dont know why you laughing...you where included in the second part of that quote about rust buckets!

Atleast me not lifting the impalas is by choice...you where stuck with rust!!!










:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 2 2008, 09:00 PM~12317755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: mines a biscayne :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2008, 09:00 PM~12317755
> *its ok... yours is og...
> its not ok,,,
> yours is 4 door
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 2 2008, 09:02 PM~12317785
> *:cheesy:  mines a biscayne :0
> *


maaasss pppuuutttoooo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 2 2008, 09:03 PM~12317793
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 2 2008, 09:03 PM~12317806
> *:uh:
> *


yea ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*dec 7th gonna be a busy day!!  *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 09:12 PM~12317935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: repost


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 2 2008, 07:56 PM~12317680
> *Damn never got that pic...right clicked saved :biggrin:
> *


wut up homie..u still in town..or in flo rida.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 08:12 PM~12317935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hlc toy drive cancelled due to the WING and TRANNY DRIVE...we have no chance....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 09:15 PM~12317964
> *wut up homie..u still in town..or in flo rida.. :biggrin:
> *


still in town...last minute work has me slackin on leaving! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 2 2008, 09:16 PM~12317989
> *still in town...last minute work has me slackin on leaving! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 2 2008, 08:01 PM~12317763
> *Dont know why you laughing...you where included in the second part of that quote about rust buckets!
> 
> Atleast me not lifting the impalas is by choice...you where stuck with rust!!!
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 10:16 PM~12317983
> *hlc toy drive cancelled due to the WING and TRANNY DRIVE...we have no chance....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2008, 08:22 PM~12318082
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  ..time to wrap it up latin.....we are doomed...


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

I need a dam job


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 10:24 PM~12318119
> * ..time to wrap it up latin.....we are doomed...
> *


rather see some nice racks while nibblin' on some wings. :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

sup goofy when you'll be ready.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 2 2008, 08:25 PM~12318124
> *I need a dam job
> *


i thought u were painting cars..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 2 2008, 08:26 PM~12318144
> *sup goofy when you'll be ready.
> *


after christmas...im a poor spaniard got save up $$$$$..but i will get with you when im ready..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

regal project. 1st time i pass on one.... actually 2nd. :ugh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12318204


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Did Chosen Few CC have other chapters???

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444752

GLC1 

Member

Posts: 99
Joined: Dec 2007
From: Pottstown Pa
Car Club: *CHOSEN FEW c.c.*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2008, 08:46 PM~12318419
> *Did Chosen Few CC have other chapters???
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=444752
> ...


nah...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 


sneak dissin' mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 2 2008, 10:25 PM~12318124
> *I need a dam job
> *


you also need hydros, 13's and non-honda door handles. just FYI


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

COCA PEARL NECKLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

FROM THIS POINT ON U HAVE NO RIGHT TO BUCKET TALK ANYBODYS CAR ON LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!

U have redifined the meaning of bucketness............snitch4do65 yo bucket gets a pass compared to dis ****** mc. 

So if anybody ever hear of see dis ***** talkin bout buckets...........check em asap..............ol busted up ass leaky brake lines leaky transmission belt busting the only universal nardi in da world and drippy radiator having ass *****!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 11:38 PM~12319132
> *COCA PEARL NECKLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FROM THIS POINT ON U HAVE NO RIGHT TO BUCKET TALK ANYBODYS CAR ON LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!
> ...


repost!!


and you forgot MAKING the non-ls taillight fit. and leaky gas tank, that he puts a pan under in order to recycle gas that spills while its parked


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 09:40 PM~12319153
> *repost!!
> and you forgot MAKING the non-ls taillight fit.  and leaky gas tank, that he puts a pan under in order to recycle gas that spills while its parked
> *


Awwwwwww mayne this ***** made my driveway look like da car was playing hop scotch wit all da oil stains it left!!!!!!!! Bahahahhahaa coca u my ***** but I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad to getcha!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 11:50 PM~12319273
> *Awwwwwww mayne this ***** made my driveway look like da car was playing hop scotch wit all da oil stains it left!!!!!!!! Bahahahhahaa coca u my ***** but I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad to getcha!
> *


Shit, there's an oil company that put a drilling rig in streetshows driveway since they thought they discovered a new oil field. :loco:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 2 2008, 11:59 PM~12319408
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


looking up uses for 4 doors huh?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 11:01 PM~12319434
> *looking up uses for 4 doors huh?
> *


yeah :uh: any ideas how it opens?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2008, 09:57 PM~12319378
> *Shit, there's an oil company that put a drilling rig in streetshows driveway since they thought they discovered a new oil field.  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


:0: :0: lmfao!


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

< just ran over a rooster some kid gonna wake up and realize his pet is dead.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2008, 11:38 PM~12319132
> *COCA PEARL NECKLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FROM THIS POINT ON U HAVE NO RIGHT TO BUCKET TALK ANYBODYS CAR ON LAYITLOW!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 BITCH I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING WHEN I PULL UP TO YOUR HOUSE, FROM GOING TO TO GET BELT. I SAW YOUR GIRL KICKING YOUR ASS IN THE FRONT YARD AND I GET OUT THE CAR AND YOU TRY AND RUN TO GET BACK UNDER THE CAR AND I CALLED YOUR ASS OUT. YOU TELL ME NOT TO TELL ANYONE BUT I'M GOING TO PUT YOU ON BLAST ABOUT THAT SHIT, AND YOU CALL YOURSELF ALL AMERICAN POP WARNER KICKING BOXING CAMP. I SAW WHO THE REAL CHAMP LAST NIGHT........... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 3 2008, 08:57 AM~12321964
> *BITCH I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING WHEN I PULL UP TO YOUR HOUSE, FROM GOING TO TO GET BELT. I SAW YOUR GIRL KICKING YOUR ASS IN THE FRONT YARD AND I GET OUT THE CAR AND YOU TRY AND RUN TO GET BACK UNDER THE CAR AND I CALLED YOUR ASS OUT. YOU TELL ME NOT TO TELL ANYONE BUT I'M GOING TO PUT YOU ON BLAST ABOUT THAT SHIT, AND YOU CALL YOURSELF ALL AMERICAN POP WARNER KICKING BOXING CAMP. I SAW WHO THE REAL CHAMP LAST NIGHT........... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2008, 06:14 AM~12321850
> *<     just ran over a rooster       some kid gonna wake up and realize his pet is dead.
> *



homeboy, you're just trying to make the wings for your feed drive the ghetto way........by running over the poultry. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 09:17 AM~12322046
> *homeboy, you're just trying to make the wings for your feed drive the ghetto way........by running over the poultry. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Dec 3 2008, 01:10 AM~12320321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 3 2008, 06:57 AM~12321964
> *BITCH I KNOW YOU ARE NOT TALKING WHEN I PULL UP TO YOUR HOUSE, FROM GOING TO TO GET BELT. I SAW YOUR GIRL KICKING YOUR ASS IN THE FRONT YARD AND I GET OUT THE CAR AND YOU TRY AND RUN TO GET BACK UNDER THE CAR AND I CALLED YOUR ASS OUT. YOU TELL ME NOT TO TELL ANYONE BUT I'M GOING TO PUT YOU ON BLAST ABOUT THAT SHIT, AND YOU CALL YOURSELF ALL AMERICAN POP WARNER KICKING BOXING CAMP. I SAW WHO THE REAL CHAMP LAST NIGHT........... :0
> *


:uh:..................who da one who had to left cuz they said..and I quote."I got dat call from da wife dog that means its time to go"...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2008, 09:38 AM~12322123
> *:uh:..................who da one who had to left cuz they said..and I quote."I got dat call from da wife dog that means its time to go"...........
> *


*deezzz nutttzz*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2008, 08:55 PM~12318528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What time is this at? Don't mind coming over for some food.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2008, 09:38 AM~12322123
> *:uh:..................who da one who had to left cuz they said..and I quote."I got dat call from da wife dog that means its time to go"...........
> *


BEING THAT MY DAUGTHER WAS IN THE CAR SLEEP AND IT WAS ALREADY 9PM. SO I HAD TO GET HER BACK HOME FOR SCHOOL IN THE MORNING. UNLIKE YOU WIFEY HAD YOU OUT PUTTING UP X-MAS LIGHTS AROUND THE HOUSE.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

word.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

THESE ****** HERE..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

<span style='font-family:Arial'>***JUST ADDED SPECIAL APPEARANCE BY PANCHO CLAUS***


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 08:17 AM~12322046
> *homeboy, you're just trying to make the wings for your feed drive the ghetto way........by running over the poultry. :biggrin:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 10:31 AM~12322459
> *THESE ****** HERE..
> *


http://www.zshare.net/audio/5219973860403e59/
:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 3 2008, 08:01 AM~12322244
> *BEING THAT MY DAUGTHER WAS IN THE CAR SLEEP AND IT WAS ALREADY 9PM. SO I HAD TO GET HER BACK HOME FOR SCHOOL IN THE MORNING. UNLIKE YOU WIFEY HAD YOU OUT PUTTING UP X-MAS LIGHTS AROUND THE HOUSE.
> *


***** please they was da ones out there climbing ladders n shit,,,,,,,,,,,,,I would be able to help but can't cuz somebodys bucket keeps breakin somethin everytime u look at it!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 08:31 AM~12322459
> *THESE ****** HERE..
> *


Betta getcho dad sic....................he need help


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2008, 09:04 AM~12322668
> *Betta getcho dad sic....................he need help
> *


i cant help on the leaks.. i got some too..
like father like son..
lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 09:14 AM~12322725
> *i cant help on the leaks.. i got some too..
> like father like son..
> lol
> *


:uh:............Ima have to call ur step daddy cali then............fuck it as long as u aint got no ac leaks we koo  




Not like dat work anymore prolly.............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 10:50 AM~12322967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be from the south


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 10:50 AM~12322967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: should of asked for his number, i have two sets of 22s i could of sold him...lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 3 2008, 10:51 AM~12322974
> *must be from the south
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 3 2008, 11:51 AM~12322974
> *must be from the south
> *


northside puto


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 09:50 AM~12322967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did the driver have his music blasting through what sounds like tweeters on the outside of his car? 

I swear that is the most annoying "customization" i've seen/heard done to Houston cars.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 10:59 AM~12323041
> *Did the driver have his music blasting through what sounds like tweeters on the outside of his car?
> 
> X10000*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 11:59 AM~12323041
> *Did the driver have his music blasting through what sounds like tweeters on the outside of his car?
> 
> I swear that is the most annoying "customization" i've seen/heard done to Houston cars.
> *


the night slo and me brought back the regal from up north i heard some whining loud shit coming out of a paisas suv through the grille. that had to be the the dumbest shit i've heard soo far.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 10:59 AM~12323041
> *Did the driver have his music blasting through what sounds like tweeters on the outside of his car?
> 
> I swear that is the most annoying "customization" i've seen/heard done to Houston cars.
> *


:rofl: :rofl: the mojado speakers under the car


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 10:57 AM~12323030
> *northside puto
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2008, 11:02 AM~12322652
> ****** please they was da ones out there climbing ladders n shit,,,,,,,,,,,,,I would be able to help but can't cuz somebodys bucket keeps breakin somethin everytime u look at it!
> *


KEEP IT UP BITCH NEXT TIME I'M NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU A RIDE HOME FROM WORK BEING THAT YOUR WIFEY DIDN'T WONT TO COME PICK YOU UP BECUZ SHE WAS BUSY HANGING OUT WITH HER FRIENDS AND DIDN'T HAVE TIME FOR YOU.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 10:01 AM~12323064
> *the night slo and me brought back the regal from up north i heard some whining loud shit coming out of a paisas suv through the grille.  that had to be the  the dumbest shit i've heard soo far.
> *


x2....if you're going to maddog me blasting some corrido that sounds like you're the guy back in mexico that sells vegetables out of his truck..... don't get upset when I bust out laughing at you.

I've mostly heard it out of slabs though.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Dec 3 2008, 09:54 AM~12322194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

*3* *daten** rims - $100 (houston)* 

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Cheap though..

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/943400095.html


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 3 2008, 10:02 AM~12323070
> *:rofl: :rofl:  the mojado speakers under the car
> *


"BOOM CHICKI BOOM CHICKI BOOM" ALL THAT CARNIVAL MUSIC


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 11:07 AM~12323581
> *3 daten rims - $100 (houston)
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


PINCHIE DON.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Dec 2 2008, 07:16 PM~12317182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...man thats roscoes was off the hook sorry i couldnt talk...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 11:50 AM~12322967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my wifes magnum, had to take it to the dealer to get fixed and took tha wheels off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 01:07 PM~12323581
> *3 daten rims - $100 (houston)
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


not bad of a datens. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 3 2008, 01:58 PM~12323908
> *:0
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 3 2008, 11:58 AM~12323908
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> lol...man thats roscoes was off the hook sorry i couldnt talk...
> *


Ha true shoulda know better than to come in between a black man n his chicken..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Dec 3 2008, 12:15 PM~12324081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: and u know this maaannnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 3 2008, 02:38 PM~12324315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

visit the site click on link in my sig...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

puro pinche spam. :uh: 













:biggrin: 






Sunday - Houston Lowrider Council Toy Drive.










http://www.thebeat713.com

Commercial for the Toy Drive:

http://www.zshare.net/audio/518558170c898346


http://www.zshare.net/audio/5219973860403e59/
:cheesy: 










*D.J. Latin & D.J. Short Dog*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 3 2008, 12:21 PM~12324143
> *:uh: dont make me get ragalac on u again...he owned u all day yesterday  :0  :biggrin:
> :biggrin: and u know this maaannnnnnnn!!!!
> *


Ha senda ***** some crumbs atleast!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 04:29 PM~12325385
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 04:29 PM~12325385
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


definately support that one


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 02:51 PM~12325613
> *definately support that one
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 05:30 PM~12325933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

saw this clean ass 55 belair convertible black with red inside, down in richmond tx yesterday. 2 old ladies take a fat creep with the top down. :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 04:30 PM~12325933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! will the random asian be giving out autographs?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce+Dec 3 2008, 05:30 PM~12325933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she gonna be giving out more then autographs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2008, 03:40 PM~12326026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea actually i did catch them at the next stop sign and gave them props.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2008, 05:41 PM~12326031
> *yea actually i did catch them at the next stop sign and gave them props.
> *


you prolly like "i got a drop top myself..  "


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2008, 03:43 PM~12326047
> *you prolly like  "i got a drop top myself..   "
> *


yes the black and red 60 was brought up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2008, 04:40 PM~12326026
> *
> she gonna be giving out more then autographs
> *


 :0 HAPPY ENDING?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 05:48 PM~12326096
> *:0 HAPPY ENDING?
> *


if price is right, she will!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 04:29 PM~12325385
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


damn, I dont have enough $$$$ to donate to the feeding


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 11:50 AM~12322967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice double dueces, must be measuring the tire too


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2008, 03:30 PM~12325933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE WINGS,TRANNYS,BUFFALO MASCOT AND ASIAN BROAD..THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST EVENT OF ALL TIME.... HOW CAN THE HLC GO AGAINST THIS...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2008, 01:37 PM~12324870
> *puro pinche spam.  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> Sunday - Houston Lowrider Council Toy Drive.
> ...


TTT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*LOCATION TOM BASS PARK PAVILLION #2 
11AM-5PM
BYOG

MORE DETAILS AND FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 3 2008, 09:25 AM~12322795
> *:uh:............Ima have to call ur step daddy cali then............fuck it as long as u aint got no ac leaks we koo
> Not like dat work anymore prolly.............
> *


naw it dont.. stupid hoes busted.. i need to replace it.. and have you re charge it for me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 06:44 PM~12326516
> *naw it dont.. stupid hoes busted.. i need to replace it.. and have you re charge it for me
> *


whatabucket


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2008, 05:17 PM~12326770
> *whatabucket
> *


hey.. that bitch gots ac tho...
its that hardline hose from the condessor to the dryer..

got one at the shop.. just aint fixed it..plus its gettin cold, so why do i need ac right now.. besides defrosting my windows..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 07:19 PM~12326783
> *hey.. that bitch gots ac tho...
> its that hardline hose from the condessor to the dryer..
> 
> ...


jb weld


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 04:58 PM~12326630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 06:58 PM~12326630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice mini truck :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 3 2008, 05:24 PM~12326818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup fool..
whats good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 3 2008, 05:38 PM~12326952
> *nice mini truck :biggrin:
> *


layed out mini truck...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 07:00 PM~12316959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   hope it aint cold like last year


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 07:40 PM~12326970
> *no.. im not riggin it up like you would..
> *


this from a ***** that put a crooked license plate on this tailgate. :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 2 2008, 07:24 PM~12317292
> *HLC WORKING WITH PANCHO CLAUS LAST YR FOR THE TOY DRIVE
> 
> 
> ...


I see the toy version of the cavalier :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 05:41 PM~12326984
> *layed out mini truck...
> 
> 
> ...


u would be a mini trucker


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 3 2008, 05:55 PM~12327126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are you fucker...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 08:06 PM~12327245
> *i sure did..
> mr. im rocking a chain steering wheel on a impala..
> lowrider foul....
> ...


chain steering wheel is OG *****.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2008, 06:07 PM~12327261
> *chain steering wheel is OG *****.
> *


:no:

foul... that ragedy mother fucker lifted yet..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 08:09 PM~12327287
> *:no:
> 
> foul... that ragedy mother fucker lifted yet..
> *


its sitting bucket naked with undies off at the moment. so hopefully soon. you'll be first to know cause imma send you over to do some work on it.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2008, 06:13 PM~12327320
> *its sitting bucket naked with undies off at the moment.    so hopefully soon.  you'll be first to know cause imma send you over to do some work on it.
> *



***** said naked..
once i get the outside of my paint done.. ill be jacking that bitch up to paint the frame..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2008, 06:07 PM~12327261
> *chain steering wheel is OG *****.
> *


i gotta disagree with you on that boss. u need to be trying to find a stock 68 wheel on ebay and have it restored.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:yes:
ill even paint it for you fat boy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 05:40 PM~12326970
> *no.. im not riggin it up like you would..
> 
> sup fool..
> ...


nothin chillin in cali..i should be back in a month or so ...i got some work for u black paisa


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 3 2008, 05:53 PM~12327104
> *    hope it aint cold like last year
> *


wear a jacket... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 3 2008, 07:20 PM~12328092
> *nothin chillin in cali..i should be back in a month or so ...i got some work for u black paisa
> *


cool..what chu got?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2008, 08:57 PM~12327826
> *i gotta disagree with you on that boss. u need to be trying to find a stock 68 wheel on ebay and have it restored.
> *


:uh: naw i'm good. getting rid of chain but still aint going with stock wheel. besides feeling like i'm trying to drive a big rig.. those 68 steering wheels sucked anyway.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 3 2008, 09:20 PM~12328092
> *nothin chillin in cali..i should be back in a month or so ...i got some work for u black paisa
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 06:58 PM~12326630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch looks clean lifteD!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 3 2008, 07:43 PM~12328379
> *bitch looks clean lifteD!!!!
> *


yea... i still cant ride locked up cause of the exhaust rubbing the drive shaft...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 10:00 PM~12328605
> *yea... i still cant ride locked up cause of the exhaust rubbing the drive shaft...
> *


CUT THAT BITCH OFF AND RUN IT TO THE PASSENGER SIDE IN FRONT OF AXEL....AND PUT ON A FLOWMASTER!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 07:19 PM~12326783
> *hey.. that bitch gots ac tho...
> its that hardline hose from the condessor to the dryer..
> 
> ...


I got mine blowing Ice cold, Got tired of waiting for some one to come to this side of town so I took it to the mechanic down the street.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 3 2008, 10:17 PM~12328834
> *CUT THAT BITCH OFF AND RUN IT TO THE PASSENGER SIDE IN FRONT OF AXEL....AND PUT ON A FLOWMASTER!!*


Then he wont be able to sneak in and out of Katy in the middle of the night :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 3 2008, 08:45 PM~12329215
> *I got mine blowing Ice cold, Got tired of waiting for some one to come to this side of town so I took it to the mechanic down the street.
> *


:uh:..............:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Dec 3 2008, 08:17 PM~12328834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owned


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 3 2008, 07:29 PM~12328194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 3 2008, 10:51 PM~12329325
> *Then he wont be able to sneak in and out of Katy in the middle of the night  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 3 2008, 09:25 PM~12329824
> *deeeeezzzzz nnuutttttttzzzzzzz  :biggrin:
> 
> *


ha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2008, 09:48 PM~12330109
> *ha
> *


gotcha bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 3 2008, 02:21 PM~12324143
> *:uh: dont make me get ragalac on u again...he owned u all day yesterday  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Chilly outside! Feels good. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 09:30 AM~12332599
> *Chilly outside! Feels good. :cheesy:
> *


nippy?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

QUE ONDA? HOW EVERYBODY DOING TODAY? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 4 2008, 10:10 AM~12332831
> *QUE ONDA? HOW EVERYBODY DOING TODAY?  :biggrin:
> *


oh won't u be my neighbor ass *****.............but I'm doing good thankx


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 09:30 AM~12332599
> *Chilly outside! Feels good. :cheesy:
> *


see u got my text.....the neighbors say u was outside with a bowl and a spoon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 4 2008, 10:10 AM~12332831
> *QUE ONDA? HOW EVERYBODY DOING TODAY?  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ejole


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 4 2008, 09:09 AM~12332820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! Boy plz! Wrong person!! Wasn't me! :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 11:58 AM~12333658
> *:uh:
> *


YO, funk topic, uploaded the two tracks missing in vol. 7.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

LOCATION TOM BASS PARK PAVILLION #2 
11AM-5PM
BYOG

MORE DETAILS AND FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 4 2008, 11:08 AM~12334309
> *LOCATION TOM BASS PARK PAVILLION #2
> 11AM-5PM
> BYOG
> ...


Spam spam spam and more spam!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 4 2008, 11:11 AM~12334338
> *Spam spam spam and more spam!!!!!!!!
> *


THAT WHAT HLC DOES...BRING SPAM TO HTOWN...ALL YR LONG!!!!!!! GOT 4 MORE SPAM EVENTS TO ANNOUNCE..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 08:30 AM~12332599
> *Chilly outside! Feels good. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 4 2008, 11:14 AM~12334361
> *THAT WHAT HLC DOES...BRING SPAM TO HTOWN...ALL YR LONG!!!!!!! GOT 4 MORE SPAM EVENTS TO ANNOUNCE..
> *


Ha next thing u know u gon be postin bulletins n blogs on myspace n shit


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Goofy call me when u get this !


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 4 2008, 12:19 PM~12334913
> *Goofy call me when u get this !
> *


sup gangsta


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2008, 01:23 PM~12334940
> *sup gangsta
> *


sup pimpin..........


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 11:52 AM~12334703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New event for New Years??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 4 2008, 12:24 PM~12334950
> *sup pimpin..........
> *


same shit, different toilet.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 4 2008, 12:20 PM~12333891
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 4 2008, 02:37 PM~12335064
> *New event for New Years??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 12:42 PM~12334629
> *:uh:
> *


this aint Florida! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2008, 10:13 AM~12333811
> *YO, funk topic, uploaded the two tracks missing in vol. 7.
> *


alright.. i burnt all 7 cds this morn


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 03:57 PM~12335800
> *alright.. i burnt all 7 cds this morn
> *


 :uh: its like 2008 now almost 2009.. get an ipod or mp3 player already *****.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 02:29 PM~12335516
> *this aint Florida!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 4 2008, 12:53 PM~12334165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT OUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS  :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 04:23 PM~12336858
> *:0
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 3 2008, 06:06 PM~12327245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they all are homie :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2008, 06:19 PM~12337489
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 


damn,they shipped that fast. didnt you just order it monday?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 06:00 PM~12337819
> *
> damn,they shipped that fast.  didnt you just order it monday?
> *


quick, and cheap....but i just bought 20 feet....to test the waters..now i need to order the rest for the rear


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 4 2008, 11:53 AM~12334711
> *Ha next thing u know u gon be postin bulletins n blogs on myspace n shit
> *


i dont have a myspace...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2008, 07:03 PM~12337844
> *quick, and cheap....but i just bought 20 feet....to test the waters..now i need to order the rest for the rear
> *


:uh: didn't i already tell you thats kinda stuff is what i used and it worked and looked good? what, you don't trust a *****? :guns:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 06:08 PM~12337876
> *:uh: what, you don't trust a *****?    :guns:
> *



you did paint the mc pink :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2008, 07:08 PM~12337880
> *you did paint the mc pink :uh:
> *


actually it was a ford color, iris metallic i think.. hatin ass. 

came from the ford thunderbird color..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2008, 04:19 PM~12337489
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all locked up..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 4 2008, 06:08 PM~12337880
> *you did paint the mc pink :uh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 08:01 PM~12338256
> *Lol!
> *


fk you maryanne


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 08:01 PM~12338255
> *all locked up..
> 
> 
> ...


show the license plate. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 07:05 PM~12338284
> *fk you maryanne
> *


Ha! Heavy D you trippin'.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 08:17 PM~12338368
> *Ha! Heavy D you trippin'.
> *


don't hate on me.. i ain't one that broke your heart and left you feeling sad a blue. o' stevie b fan club pres actin ass *****.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 06:14 PM~12338342
> *show the license plate.    :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 07:18 PM~12338383
> *don't hate on me.. i ain't one that broke your heart and left you feeling sad a blue.    o'  stevie b fan club pres actin ass *****.
> *


 :roflmao: 

For someone who talk shit bout Stevie B your fkin ass sure do know his songs! Ole wanna be txtin lyrics to several freestyle songs all late while at tranny bar lookin for models to pose on your ride actin ass *****!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 4 2008, 05:01 PM~12337327
> *ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT OUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 4 2008, 08:26 PM~12338438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 



good one. i dont even have a comeback for that. you've learned well grasshopper.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 07:49 PM~12338680
> *:uh:
> good one.  i dont even have a comeback for that.  you've learned well grasshopper.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 06:49 PM~12338680
> *and you talkin about about my chain steering wheel.  and you did that shyt?    :uh:    fk a foul, that deserves being ejected from the game.  hand keys over *****.
> :uh:
> good one.  i dont even have a comeback for that.  you've learned well grasshopper.
> *


its not a lowrider remember.. :0 
so technically, its not a foul.. unlike your chain wheel..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 07:39 PM~12338562
> *:roflmao:
> 
> For someone who talk shit bout Stevie B your fkin ass sure do know his songs! Ole wanna be txtin lyrics to several freestyle songs all late while at tranny bar lookin for models to pose on your ride actin ass *****!
> *



...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 06:39 PM~12338562
> *:roflmao:
> 
> For someone deeeeez mother fuckinnn blackkkk nutttttttttttzzzzzzzzzz</span>*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 07:18 PM~12338983
> *...
> *


its been takin care of.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 08:18 PM~12338983
> *...
> *


you ass!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 08:25 PM~12339057
> *deeeeez mother fuckinnn blackkkk nutttttttttttzzzzzzzzzz
> *


eh... :|


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 08:25 PM~12339062
> *its been takin care of.
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 08:29 PM~12339104
> *you ass!!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 08:37 PM~12339192
> *:angel:
> *


 :angry: 

thats why your ass will be cold tomorrow too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 09:40 PM~12339219
> *:angry:
> 
> thats why your ass will be cold tomorrow too!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 08:40 PM~12339219
> *:angry:
> 
> thats why your ass will be cold tomorrow too!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ju can come keep me warm :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ANYBODY WANTS TO BET SOME PESOS ON THIS WKND FIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2008, 10:33 PM~12339761
> *ANYBODY WANTS TO BET SOME PESOS ON THIS WKND FIGHT :biggrin:
> *


I got 100 on the winner


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2008, 08:34 PM~12339777
> *I got 100 on the winner
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2008, 10:34 PM~12339777
> *I got 100 on the winner
> *


in that case i got 10000 i need some money!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 4 2008, 06:36 PM~12337655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COULD THAT BE EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS.....


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 09:20 PM~12339590
> *Ju can come keep me warm :happysad:
> *


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 4 2008, 11:12 PM~12340366
> *:0
> *


QUE ROLLO LOCOCHIRIOS....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2008, 09:33 PM~12339761
> *ANYBODY WANTS TO BET SOME PESOS ON THIS WKND FIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :0

Wanna lose again?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 11:18 PM~12340464
> *:0
> 
> Wanna lose again?
> *


slow down there high roller you sure your babe is ok with you gambling with $ meant for him?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 4 2008, 09:18 PM~12340464
> *:0
> 
> Wanna lose again?
> *


 :0  , who u going 4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2008, 11:59 PM~12340991
> *:0   , who u going 4
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 11:03 PM~12341024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 07:14 PM~12338940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sonic chili cheese dogs.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 12:03 AM~12341024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got em!! :biggrinswitches4life) te chingaron wuey!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

them hoes are good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2008, 10:42 PM~12341360
> *them hoes are good
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2008, 08:33 PM~12339761
> *ANYBODY WANTS TO BET SOME PESOS ON THIS WKND FIGHT :biggrin:
> *


U know dlh gon woop dat ass right!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 4 2008, 09:09 PM~12340328
> *COULD THAT BE EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS.....
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: hno: :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2008, 10:42 PM~12340816
> *slow down there high roller    you sure your babe is ok with you gambling with $ meant for him?
> *


Lol! That's why I make my own money. He last one talk bout no gambling. :ugh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

So are there any events this weekend?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2008, 08:34 PM~12339777
> *I got 100 on the winner
> *


i got 100 pesos on the looser :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 5 2008, 06:25 AM~12342687
> *So are there any events this weekend?
> *












and this one coming up for new years...


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 5 2008, 07:25 AM~12342687
> *So are there any events this weekend?
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

we're ready bro'ham!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 5 2008, 09:04 AM~12342865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 5 2008, 07:25 AM~12342687
> *So are there any events this weekend?
> *


:dunno: dont think i've seen anything posted.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't remember subscribing to event notifications via text messages.. but i seem to have got some.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 10:36 AM~12344357
> *i don't remember subscribing to event notifications via text messages.. but i seem to have got some.
> *


 :uh: ..sorry wrong danny.... :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2008, 09:11 AM~12343597
> *we're ready bro'ham!
> *


*INDEED*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fight this weekend, whos drinking and bettin. delahoya gona get his manhood took.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2008, 11:00 AM~12344574
> *fight this weekend, whos drinking and bettin. delahoya gona get his manhood took.
> *


 I HAVE TO DISAGREE HOMIE.....BUT A TWANK IS ALL I GOT TO SPARE... GET WITH HAM ON SOME BALLA STATUS BETTIN...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2008, 01:00 PM~12344574
> *fight this weekend, whos drinking and bettin. delahoya gona get his manhood took.
> *


*deezzzz nuttzzzz*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2008, 11:04 AM~12344619
> *I HAVE TO DISAGREE HOMIE.....BUT A TWANK IS ALL I GOT TO SPARE... GET WITH HAM ON SOME BALLA STATUS BETTIN...
> *


shit holidays and 60 got me broke, but i can stretch a 20. so is it a bet???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 11:05 AM~12344631
> *deezzzz  nuttzzzz
> *


yall take that deez nutz shit out of hand. thats not even how its supposed to go. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2008, 01:06 PM~12344645
> *shit holidays and 60 got me broke, but i can stretch a 20. so is it a bet???
> *


i'll go $20 on that too says de la hoya loses.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 5 2008, 11:13 AM~12344177
> *:dunno: dont think i've seen anything posted.......... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I think they are being TEXT around now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 11:10 AM~12344681
> *i'll go $20 on that too says de la hoya loses.
> *


u already owe me 20. so u better come better than that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2008, 01:11 PM~12344695
> *u already owe me 20. so u better come better than that
> *


i'll pay the $20 i owe.. but can only go another $20 on this fight.. i win we even.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just remembered bitch its payday. fuck it i got 3 call nites and thanksgiving holiday coming...lets up the stakes :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2008, 01:14 PM~12344726
> *i just remembered bitch its payday. fuck it i got 3 call nites and thanksgiving holiday coming...lets up the stakes  :biggrin:
> *


i'll go another $20 i ain't a bawlin in purple dino scrubs like you.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just bring your money tomoro nite.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2008, 11:06 AM~12344645
> *shit holidays and 60 got me broke, but i can stretch a 20. so is it a bet???
> *


indeed..come sunday to toy drive to pay me or collect... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 5 2008, 11:10 AM~12344686
> *Yeah I think they are being TEXT around now.
> *


indeed..


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2008, 12:36 PM~12344943
> *indeed..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2008, 01:36 PM~12344943
> *indeed..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2008, 11:35 AM~12344937
> *indeed..come sunday to toy drive to pay me or collect... :biggrin:
> *


how about this. who ever wins donate the 20


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 5 2008, 03:05 PM~12345697
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2008, 01:07 PM~12344654
> *yall take that deez nutz shit out of hand. thats not even how its supposed to go.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


naw bish he got yo ass......u asked and he told u....thats twice this week *****.......u rackin em up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2008, 03:53 PM~12346066
> *naw bish he got yo ass......u asked and he told u....thats twice this week *****.......u rackin em up
> *


fool like a squirel..he collecting.. deezzz nuttzzz


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 5 2008, 03:14 PM~12345769
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2008, 12:01 PM~12345165
> *how about this. who ever wins donate the 20
> *


  ..kool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and this one coming up for new years...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 05:16 PM~12347265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

spam!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

SIC SAID NO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

post porn please!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 05:24 PM~12346841
> *fool like a squirel..he collecting..  deezzz  nuttzzz
> *


and denda :biggrin: DE-N-DA DIS DICK


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and this one coming up for new years...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 02:13 PM~12346212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

newest addition to MANIACOS TX is for sale pm for info :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 4 2008, 10:49 PM~12341428
> *U know dlh gon woop dat ass right!
> *


damm right homie,


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2008, 06:13 PM~12348133
> *:0
> *


 :nono: :nono: 








:yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 06:16 PM~12348169
> *:nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


r u gona hop this car, si no pasame el nickname, senor del los cielos :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2008, 06:18 PM~12348189
> *r u gona hop this car, si no pasame el nickname, senor del los cielos :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 si aver q hace el jonke :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 5 2008, 07:50 AM~12343075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Los Magnificos models will be there.
IMG]http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r281/DaniCarmona/losmag2-1.jpg[/IMG]









Ms. Dani is sponsoring the Best Christmas Display Award.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 06:25 PM~12348268
> *:0  :0 si aver q hace el jonke  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 5 2008, 08:30 PM~12348336
> *Los Magnificos models will be there.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for lap dance from one in middle?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 07:29 PM~12348850
> *how much for lap dance from one in middle?
> *


 :0 :0 $20 for the lapdance$17 to go in the club with a free drink :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 09:31 PM~12348861
> *:0  :0 $20 for the lapdance$17 to go in the club with a free drink  :biggrin:
> *


kinda steep know how many wings that can buy me? i'll pass.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 07:32 PM~12348874
> *kinda steep    know how many wings that can buy me?  i'll pass.
> *


yea you would :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

*streetshow* :biggrin: *Devious Sixty8* :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 5 2008, 10:09 PM~12349210
> *streetshow  :biggrin:  Devious Sixty8  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Lady_Ace :loco:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

devious were you by 45 south at the bbq place seen a car like yours there


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 5 2008, 08:09 PM~12349210
> *streetshow  :biggrin:  Devious Sixty8  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sup lady ace


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody knows where i can get 175 75 14 or 175 70 14 for sale i already try pepboys all they have was black wall and i need them with white wall


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 5 2008, 10:24 PM~12349326
> *devious were you by 45 south at the bbq place seen a car like yours there
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2008, 07:13 PM~12347695
> *post porn please!
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 5 2008, 07:25 PM~12348273
> *Los Magnificos models will be there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 5 2008, 09:28 PM~12349384
> *anybody knows where i can get 175 75 14  or 175 70 14 for sale i already try pepboys all they have was black wall  and i need them with white wall
> *



If you are not in a hurry bro, go to discount tire it will take them 2-3 days to get them in white. You can also try LONG'S Dayton Tire here in Baytown too, I picked 1 up the other day


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

you got their # for longs dayton


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

/\
8==================D
/\


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 5 2008, 10:28 PM~12349384
> *anybody knows where i can get 175 75 14  or 175 70 14 for sale i already try pepboys all they have was black wall  and i need them with white wall
> *


WHOLESALE wheel/tires in ptown had em in stock not long ago. i bought some. nankans i think. ask streetshow for brand.. he's proud owner now!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 07:29 PM~12348850
> *how much for lap dance from one in middle?
> *


I'll ask Rita to come lap dance for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 5 2008, 10:40 PM~12349541
> *I'll ask Rita to come lap dance for you.  :biggrin:
> *


score!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

do you know if they open tomorrow


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 08:41 PM~12349542
> *score!!
> *


FREE :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 5 2008, 10:41 PM~12349544
> *do you know if they open tomorrow
> *


9am


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 5 2008, 10:42 PM~12349555
> *FREE :uh:
> *


even better!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cool thanxs for info


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 08:43 PM~12349561
> *even better!!
> *


Rita likes wings too.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 5 2008, 09:39 PM~12349521
> *you got their # for longs dayton
> *


PM SENT BROTHER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 5 2008, 10:44 PM~12349584
> *Rita likes wings too.
> *


 :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 5 2008, 09:44 PM~12349584
> *Rita likes wings too.
> *



So I guess you bringing DONUTS and WINGS to the show?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 08:40 PM~12349536
> *WHOLESALE wheel/tires in ptown had em in stock not long ago. i bought some.  nankans i think.  ask streetshow for brand.. he's proud owner now!
> *


 :nono: blazer sold got a town car with sum ugly tires . LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS TIME :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 08:15 PM~12348152
> *newest addition to MANIACOS TX is for sale pm for info  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like homie got a hold of that car at one time!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 09:17 PM~12349908
> *looks like homie got a hold of that car at one time!!!! :biggrin:
> *


need money para EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 04:13 PM~12346212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me get that from ya homie send me tha info.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 5 2008, 01:19 PM~12344775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one crazy fkr rite there!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 09:20 PM~12349944
> *let me get that from ya homie send me tha info.....
> *


pm sent :0 :0 98" plus hno: hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 11:20 PM~12349938
> *need money para  EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


gotta do what u gatta do homie.,...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 11:24 PM~12349989
> *pm sent  :0  :0 98" plus  hno:  hno:
> *


got da info homie so whe do i pick it up???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 09:26 PM~12350011
> *got da info homie so whe do i pick it up???
> *


 :biggrin: let me make a phone call


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks to everyone from Baytown for inviting us to the christmas parade today it was a great parade... had MOST WANTED going crazy and putting it on tha bumper a couple of times i think some of the homies from Rollerz Only have some pictures!!!had a great time thanks from all the LOCOS....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy

give me a call loco


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 11:02 PM~12349756
> *:nono: blazer sold got a town car with sum ugly tires . LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS TIME  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know they opened that cafe already :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 5 2008, 09:32 PM~12350088
> *I didn't know they opened that cafe already :biggrin:
> *


chinos taking over :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2008, 10:11 PM~12349223
> *Lady_Ace  :loco:
> *


 :twak: fucker :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

oh by the way thanks to my homie EMILIO from Rollerz Only for helping me out with MOST WANTED, take good care of it homie...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 11:33 PM~12350100
> *chinos taking over  :angry:
> *


where have you been :cheesy: they took over in 99' , but I thought it was a Mexican cafe


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 11:32 PM~12350083
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> give me a call loco
> *


pm me ur # homie my phone broke again for the 3156465411451 time.. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 5 2008, 09:36 PM~12350125
> *where have you been  :cheesy:  they took over in 99' , but I thought it was a Mexican cafe
> *


dating one of their kind so i was part of the fam :biggrin: but not anymore :tears: :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 5 2008, 11:36 PM~12350125
> *where have you been  :cheesy:  they took over in 99' , but I thought it was a Mexican cafe
> *


downy keeps asking me about them enchiladas :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 5 2008, 09:41 PM~12350175
> *downy keeps asking me about them enchiladas :biggrin:
> *


yea just cause ya got the chancla now no more enchiladas


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 10:34 PM~12350114
> *oh by the way thanks to my homie EMILIO from Rollerz Only for helping me out with MOST WANTED, take good care of it homie...
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT ARE HOMIE'S GOOD FOR


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 5 2008, 11:49 PM~12350240
> *:biggrin: WHAT ARE HOMIE'S GOOD FOR
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 10:50 PM~12350253
> *
> *


See you SUNDAY. Go break a BALL JOINT for the KIDS. lol.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 11:44 PM~12350205
> *yea just cause ya got the chancla now no more enchiladas
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

como vez Dawny....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2008, 11:44 PM~12350205
> *yea just cause ya got the chancla now no more enchiladas
> *


you never askeded again :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT UP WINGMASTER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 6 2008, 12:48 AM~12350810
> *  WUT UP WINGMASTER
> *


can't call it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 5 2008, 10:03 PM~12350389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats EL PALOMO del homie JR clean bitch


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 6 2008, 12:03 AM~12350389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OH THAT HO IS FRESH


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 5 2008, 08:46 PM~12349605
> *So I guess you bringing DONUTS and WINGS to the show?
> *


I'm not getting there until 10 am to set up my craft table. It might be to late. Who knows I might cook something up at home and surprise you.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2008, 11:21 AM~12352779
> *
> *


Soooo....how much? :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2008, 12:21 PM~12352779
> *
> *


qud rollo wuey!!!!  cuando sacas EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS????


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

TO ALL HOPPERS:

ROLLERZ ONLY PASADENA WENT OUT TO THE SHOW SPOT TO SET EVERYTHING UP THIS MORNING. IM GOING TO BE IN CHARGE OF ALL THE HOPPER COMING. I DESIGNATED AND MARKED OFF A 50 by 50 AREA FOR ALL THE HOPPERS. IF YOU ALL WOULD LIKE TO NOSE UP OR CHALLANGE ANOTHER HOPPER BE OUR GUEST. JUST LET ME KNOW SUNDAY MORNING. WE HAVE THE SPACE TO MAKE IT BIGGER IF NEEDED. REMEMBER ITS FOR THE LITTLE N FUTURE LOWRIDERS IN HOUSTON TO ENJOY.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2008, 12:04 PM~12353304
> *Soooo....how much? :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 6 2008, 12:05 PM~12353311
> *qud rollo wuey!!!!  cuando sacas EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS????
> *


EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS   , soon, very soon ,have to wait on windshield :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2008, 03:40 PM~12354270
> *EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS    , soon, very soon ,have to wait on windshield :uh:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wonder what kinda car this boxed/molded lower control arms are going in.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2008, 04:37 PM~12354255
> *:cheesy: pm sent :biggrin:
> *


Cool! Its a bet!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2008, 04:11 PM~12354451
> *wonder what kinda car this boxed/molded lower control arms are going in.
> 
> 
> ...


with 40 yr old bushings :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

F Roach is a fool!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh yea!! Its time to pay up!!!  Lol!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2008, 10:49 PM~12356839
> *Oh yea!! Its time to pay up!!!  Lol!!
> *


Hustla!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

talk about giving it up. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i bet 40 on pacman and 20 on delahoya. played it safe and made 20 :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12356949


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 6 2008, 10:49 PM~12356844
> *Hustla!
> *


Nah not me! :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2008, 10:59 PM~12356960
> *i bet 40 on pacman and 20 on delahoya.  played it safe and made 20  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12356949
> *


Ha!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i should have bet boiler 100 though :banghead:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2008, 06:59 PM~12355470
> *Cool! Its a bet!
> *


 :0 lucky, i need to hang around with yall


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 6 2008, 09:49 PM~12356839
> *Oh yea!! Its time to pay up!!!  Lol!!
> *


glad it was only 50, i was asking fools 4 last 2 weeks to bet 500, :uh: uweee :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 12:19 AM~12357181
> *glad it was only 50, i was asking fools 4 last 2 weeks to bet 500, :uh:  uweee :biggrin:
> *


looks like a girl te la dejo caer todita wuey!!! :biggrin: SO QUIEN GANO? I WAS PICKING UP MOST WANTED SO DIDNT GET TO SEE IT....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loquehay_@Dec 7 2008, 12:20 AM~12357186
> *ESPN is showing de la hoya crying in the dressing room saying he's retirin'www.ESPN.com
> *



can't believe homeboy is crying :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 6 2008, 10:24 PM~12357206
> *looks like a girl te la dejo caer todita wuey!!! :biggrin: SO QUIEN GANO? I WAS PICKING UP MOST WANTED SO DIDNT GET TO SEE IT....
> *


EPALE PELAO :biggrin: wasnt that bad


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=452wslNoywI


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 12:33 AM~12357287
> *EPALE PELAO :biggrin:  wasnt that bad
> *


  ORALE....QUE VAZ A HACER TOMARROW


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 6 2008, 10:45 PM~12357380
> * ORALE....QUE VAZ A HACER TOMARROW
> *


WRK ON CAR- ROLL BY HLC TOY DRIVE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 12:49 AM~12357424
> *WRK ON CAR- ROLL BY HLC TOY DRIVE
> *


   EH WUEY Y EL BIG BROWN DONDE ESTA????? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 6 2008, 10:24 PM~12357206
> *looks like a girl te la dejo caer todita wuey!!! :biggrin: SO QUIEN GANO? I WAS PICKING UP MOST WANTED SO DIDNT GET TO SEE IT....
> *


WHATS UP WITH MOST WANTED, u sellin it or what


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 6 2008, 10:53 PM~12357451
> *   EH WUEY Y EL BIG BROWN DONDE ESTA????? :biggrin:
> *


big brown?? havnt seen him since magnificos, que le isiste al vato :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que rollo tony


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 6 2008, 10:48 PM~12357409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  im sure u wrkn those bugs out


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Suburban is ready for tomorrow.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 12:53 AM~12357459
> *WHATS UP WITH MOST WANTED, u sellin it or what
> *


AHI ESTA, QUE TE LO LLEVO YA!!!!  :biggrin: ITS WAITTING ON U


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 12:55 AM~12357467
> *big brown?? havnt seen him since magnificos, que le isiste al vato :uh:
> *


I DIDNT DO ANYTHING TO HIM OR SAID ANYTHING BUT HE GOT LOST OR MUST OF FORGOT HOW TO LOG ON TO LIL... :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 7 2008, 12:55 AM~12357469
> *que rollo tony
> *


QUE PASO WUEY....COMO TE ESTA LLENDO!!!! :twak: :twak: TEN CUIDADO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2008, 10:24 PM~12357213
> *can't believe homeboy is crying  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: fucking latin :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 6 2008, 11:09 PM~12357565
> *I DIDNT DO ANYTHING TO HIM OR SAID ANYTHING BUT HE GOT LOST OR MUST OF FORGOT HOW TO LOG ON TO LIL... :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 6 2008, 11:11 PM~12357576
> *QUE PASO WUEY....COMO TE ESTA LLENDO!!!! :twak:  :twak: TEN CUIDADO
> *


 :0  :scrutinize: :loco: :nono: :guns: :angel: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 6 2008, 09:12 PM~12355561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fkit, if it chipped out.. still looks good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

go ahead and put that 20 in the donation hat tomorrow goofy  

and big pimp u put 20 in the donation hat and the other 20 for some new bushings on the 68


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 7 2008, 03:17 AM~12358293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like something lone star use to roll on richmond back in the days.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2008, 11:19 PM~12357181
> *glad it was only 50, i was asking fools 4 last 2 weeks to bet 500, :uh:  uweee :biggrin:
> *


Big money. :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 7 2008, 04:54 AM~12358573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE U ROLLING....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 7 2008, 04:02 AM~12358580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOPPER!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and this one coming up for new years...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 03:02 AM~12358580
> *if you scroll back to bet made.. i had my $ on de la hoya to get his ass whooped.  so rents due *****!!
> looks like something lone star use to roll on richmond back in the days.
> *


no, u lost.

and no it was a honda and it was on dayton, not mclean.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm at the HLC toy drive.......it lookin real good out here......went by both to


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 7 2008, 12:48 PM~12359487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some glossy blk paint. shame the car isn't worthy of it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Hope the toy drives went well, I have been busy all day and couldn't make it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 7 2008, 03:29 PM~12360794
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup gangsta


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2008, 05:39 PM~12361234
> *sup gangsta
> *


Hey! How much you win last night?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

stopped by rollerz car show for a fee..
then hit up hlc.. good turnout..

just the 2 events on the same day makes it hard to surport both..


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 06:21 PM~12361489
> *stopped by rollerz car show for a fee..
> then hit up hlc.. good turnout..
> 
> ...


Maybe next year they can do it together . Whats the word ? UNITY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 07:21 PM~12361489
> *stopped by rollerz car show for a fee..
> then hit up hlc.. good turnout..
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 7 2008, 07:29 PM~12361557
> *Maybe next year they can do it together . Whats the word ? UNITY
> *


chale


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 07:30 PM~12362114
> *chale
> *


You never know ! :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Dec 7 2008, 05:29 PM~12361557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen your so, roberto..lil fucker..

he cool tho


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 07:36 PM~12362158
> *yea.. key word is communication..
> but its all good.. i attended both and showed my love
> *


True !! "Communication" is the word of this weekend .But fuck it ,it's all good . Next year huh ??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 7 2008, 06:40 PM~12362189
> *True !! "Communication" is the word of this weekend .But fuck it ,it's all good . Next year huh ??
> *


yep


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: duceoutdaroof, bishop79, *ATTN WHORE*, Devious Sixty8, 63RIVI, KRAZYTOYZ

da fuck u been slut!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 01:12 AM~12357585
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: fucking latin :uh:
> *


vistes el chile volador? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 08:36 PM~12362158
> *seen your so, roberto..lil fucker..
> 
> he cool tho
> *


they got a topic in off topic to get him banned. :0


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

da whore waz gonna go an chip out but snap da bolts on da lower a-arm on da passager side. :angry: ...not da ball joint...da 2 bolts dat bolt up to da frame


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 07:48 PM~12362284
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: duceoutdaroof, bishop79, ATTN WHORE, Devious Sixty8, 63RIVI, KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> ...


chillin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

good turnout at the hlc toy drive, hope you all enjoyed the variety of music from dj short dog, me and my bro.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

say homer...hope u aint gonna be movin da elco soon...cuz da whore is parked behind it....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Dec 7 2008, 06:50 PM~12362299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coo coo..


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 07:54 PM~12362349
> *i saw that...
> i was wonderin what happened.. saw it locked up at shop
> your phone turned on yet?
> ...


it waz locked up cuz i busted a hose on thanksgiving so i had to change it.....an no


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 7 2008, 06:59 PM~12362395
> *it waz locked up cuz i busted a hose on thanksgiving so i had to change it.....an no
> *


ha..wat hose?
i need to drop my car off at roberts so i can charge the batts over night..
but i need a ride to shop in the morn before 10 to pick up car...and since you jobless.. you pefect.
cant charge them for too long..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

these mugs got into the music :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2008, 07:02 PM~12362433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit.. only latin would notice two mutts fuckin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 09:03 PM~12362440
> *holy shit.. only latin would notice two mutts fuckin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2008, 07:05 PM~12362463
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


crazy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he locked up sayin whut it do?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 07:36 PM~12362158
> *yea.. key word is communication..
> but its all good.. i attended both and showed my love
> seen your so, roberto..lil fucker..
> ...


 :uh: i didnt even go i couldnt make it


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 08:02 PM~12362428
> *ha..wat hose?
> i need to drop my car off at roberts so i can charge the batts over night..
> but i need a ride to shop in the morn before 10 to pick up car...and since you jobless.. you pefect.
> ...


u gonna be at ur moms house...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 7 2008, 07:50 PM~12362299
> *they got a topic in off topic to get him banned. :0
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Dec 7 2008, 07:15 PM~12362606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes...i gotta go to texas city around 11 or so to pinstripe..
so i need to at least pick car up around 10 or so..

call me from someones phone right now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Dec 5 2008, 09:39 AM~12343824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone again for coming out and supporting our CAR SHOW/TOY DRIVE. We had a good turn out after all. 



















Houston Chapter






















































Latin Image









THE GULF COAST CHAPTER









HOUSTON CHAPTER N PASADENA CHAPTER THE TEXAS TAKE OVER










I have 96 more pics to upload more pics coming soon.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 7 2008, 08:30 PM~12362844
> *
> 
> THE GULF COAST CHAPTER
> ...


  some of the people in rollerz are in two chapters? the gulf coast and houston, or gulf coast and pasadena?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

THAT BOY DUCEOUTDAROOF


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 7 2008, 08:37 PM~12362935
> * some of the people in rollerz are in two chapters? the gulf coast and houston, or gulf coast and pasadena?
> *


PASADENA IS CHANGED TO GULF COAST CHAPTER


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 7 2008, 08:42 PM~12362996
> *PASADENA IS CHANGED TO GULF COAST CHAPTER
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

TRUE EMINANCE IN THE HOUSE:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

SHORTY PARKED UP:









THE PERFECT COUPLE:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 7 2008, 08:57 PM~12363168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did that one have a functional top?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

WE HAD A BAD ASS DAY, SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 7 2008, 08:59 PM~12363197
> *did that one have a functional top?
> *



Yeah let me see if i can load up the pic i took with top close


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+Dec 7 2008, 08:51 PM~12362304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so houston, baytown and ptown chapters merged?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

17th annual Juguetes Para el Barrio Car Show....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nope just pasadena change their name to gulf coast


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh aight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 05:21 PM~12361489
> *stopped by rollerz car show for a fee..
> then hit up hlc.. good turnout..
> 
> ...


THINK HLC TOY DRIVE HAD THEIR SETUP DATE WAY BEFORE THE OTHER TOY DRIVE , BUT AFTER ALL HLC HAD A GOOD TURNOUT, LOTS OF PEPS SHOWED SUPPORT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 7 2008, 08:45 PM~12363048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2008, 06:52 PM~12362325
> *good turnout at the hlc toy drive, hope you all enjoyed the variety of music from dj short dog, me and my bro.
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 10:58 PM~12363976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS :uh: :uh: :uh: 













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

>


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 09:07 PM~12364080
> *CHOCHI (LOCOS :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

a cuanto y por que tanto?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> > GOOD ROLLAS , SE AVENTARON :cool:
> > [/quote]
> > at the after party
> > [img]http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r107/Downy_photo/l_5f10561409c3c84f8a918e7f16136a38.jpg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 08:32 PM~12363619
> *THINK HLC TOY DRIVE HAD THEIR  SETUP DATE WAY BEFORE THE OTHER TOY DRIVE , BUT AFTER ALL HLC HAD A GOOD TURNOUT, LOTS OF PEPS  SHOWED SUPPORT
> *


yep.. im about to go drop low low off to shop now.. give batts a full charge and see what it do this weekend...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 09:14 PM~12364180
> *at the after party
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 7 2008, 09:11 PM~12364138
> *a cuanto y por que tanto?
> *


no es robado ni flooded :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :twak: :happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 09:15 PM~12364201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tenes el cd de venta support a good cause fool need $$ for the new bucket


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 10:19 PM~12364251
> *tenes el cd de venta support a good cause fool need $$ for the new bucket
> 
> 
> ...


shopped and screwed?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 7 2008, 09:21 PM~12364277
> *shopped and screwed?
> *


no puro straight up acustic guitar :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 09:16 PM~12364208
> *no es robado ni flooded  :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :happysad:
> *


Mechanics lean wit sentimental value????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 09:19 PM~12364251
> *tenes el cd de venta support a good cause fool need $$ for the new bucket
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: man!!! did latin seen this one yet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

correle, correle el cocodrilo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Since I couldn't make it out today I will try to make it to the show next weekend.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 7 2008, 09:22 PM~12364304-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ese wey es el que las hizo he dont got shit to do i guess :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy








:0 :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 10:30 PM~12364416
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


WHY CAUSE IT IS STUCK.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 09:30 PM~12364416
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


all that lead in the bumperrrrrrr!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Dec 7 2008, 09:33 PM~12364449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noo cause he is doing it like that   and not a lot of us can say we can


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 7 2008, 11:33 PM~12364449
> *WHY CAUSE IT IS STUCK.
> *


not anymore homie and its doing lot better that alot of houston hoppers!!!78 INCHES  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 7 2008, 09:33 PM~12364449
> *WHY CAUSE IT IS STUCK.
> *


 :0 :0 hey dnt start no shit :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 09:36 PM~12364514
> *not anymore homie and its doing lot better that alot of houston hoppers!!!78 INCHES   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:36 PM~12364514
> *not anymore homie and its doing lot better that alot of houston hoppers!!!78 INCHES   :biggrin:
> *


you know the rules


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 11:33 PM~12364459
> *all that lead in the bumperrrrrrr!
> *


BELIVE ME HOMIE THERES LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE THAT HAVE A LOT MORE WEIGHT THAN I DO, MY CAR DONT DANCE FROM THE BACK IT JUST HOPS AND WHEN A CAR IS REALLY HEAVY IT DANCES AND BOUNCES FROM THA BACK.....


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

how much por 2 horas music


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 7 2008, 11:38 PM~12364534
> *you know the rules
> *


YEAH THANKS TO U HOMIE!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 09:39 PM~12364549
> *BELIVE ME HOMIE THERES LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE THAT HAVE A LOT MORE WEIGHT THAN I DO, MY CAR DONT DANCE FROM THE BACK IT JUST HOPS AND WHEN A CAR IS REALLY HEAVY IT DANCES AND BOUNCES FROM THA BACK.....
> *


i was talking about the model car...
:uh:
:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:41 PM~12364575
> *YEAH THANKS TO U HOMIE!!!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MAMALO Y SACALE PUS!!!! :biggrin: PINCHE RABBIT!! :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 7 2008, 09:40 PM~12364559
> *how much por 2 horas music
> *


unas chelas y unas fajitas :loco:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

might be comming to houston full of lead


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2008, 11:41 PM~12364578
> *i was talking about the model car...
> :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: JUST GIVING U A HARD TIME HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 09:45 PM~12364615
> *unas chelas y unas fajitas  :loco:
> *


ya esta


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 11:45 PM~12364624
> *might be comming to houston full of lead
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: :rant: I TOLD U TO KEEP IT TO UR SELF WUEY, FUCK NOW I CANT MAKE IT A SURPRISE!!!! :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 09:45 PM~12364613
> *
> MAMALO Y SACALE PUS!!!!  :biggrin: PINCHE RABBIT!! :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 09:45 PM~12364624
> *might be comming to houston full of lead
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damm, someone knows rooster very WELL


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

anyone looking for a 78monte


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 11:48 PM~12364659
> *:roflmao:
> *


QUE HACES WUEY?? COMO VEZ AL HOMIE RABBIT!!! HES STILL GOOD PEOPLE...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 7 2008, 11:50 PM~12364672
> *anyone looking  for a 78monte
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ya esta :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 09:48 PM~12364654
> *:rant:  :rant: I TOLD U TO KEEP IT TO UR SELF WUEY, FUCK NOW I CANT MAKE IT A SURPRISE!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :rofl:
> *


esque estos weyes nomas pa hablar sirven :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

CHOCHI SAID THAT HE WILL EVEN THROW IN A WHITE WALL... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 10:54 PM~12364719
> *esque estos weyes nomas pa hablar sirven :angry:
> *


  :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 09:55 PM~12364736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: nice vents on the fender thats a major mod


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 7 2008, 11:53 PM~12364712
> *ya esta  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


TE HIZO MAL LA COMIDA DE LOS CHINOS(EL BUFFET).... :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 11:53 PM~12364703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stupid, that aint a 78 thats a 79.. 



you can tell cause of the fender vents. 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ya mero :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 09:57 PM~12364760
> *TE HIZO MAL LA COMIDA DE LOS CHINOS(EL BUFFET).... :barf:
> *


BUFFETERO EL MUCHACHITO HA? 
 :ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

no


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*THE HLC *WOULD LIKE THANK INK 45 TATTOOS FOR LETTING US HOST OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.
WE ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK DJ LATIN AND LATIN'S BRO AND DJ SHORT DOG FOR PLAYING SOME REAL GOOD MUSIC. ALSO PANCHO CLAUS AND HIS DANCERS FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW. MOUSE FOR THE GOOD BBQ AND NICE DONATION TO THE TOY DRIVE..  
WE ALSO THANK ALL THE CLUBS WE INVITED AND DONATED..EXPANSIVE TASTE,MANIACOS,INDIVIUALS,LATIN KUSTOMS,LATIN IMAGE,SHORTY HYDRAULICS,ROLLERZ ONLY(HOUSTON),STREET KINGZ,HOUSTON STYLEZ,PHAROAHS,MANY SOLO RIDERS,FAMILY AND FRIENDS!!

*I* WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL MY HLC FAMILY FOR HELPING OUT AND PUTTING ON ANOTHER AND BIGGER TOY DRIVE. WE LOVE TO HELP THOSE WHO ARE IN NEED EVERY CHRISTMA AND THROW SOME GOOD LOWRIDER EVENTS FOR HOUSTON...*THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*..WILL CONTINUE TO DO WHAT WE CAN FOR HTOWN!!!

*GOOFY
CHAIRMAN/FOUNDER OF THE HLC*
NEXT UP... 
*HLC PRESENTS NEW YEARS KICK OFF PICNIC
1/11/09
TOM BASS PARK
PAVILLION #2*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 09:59 PM~12364793
> *ya mero  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: THATS EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 11:58 PM~12364785
> *stupid, that aint a 78 thats a 79..
> you can tell cause of the fender vents.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 10:59 PM~12364793
> *ya mero  :biggrin:
> *


HE SAY HE GOT CHROME ON HIS HOPPER! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 10:00 PM~12364812
> *:0  :0  :0  hno:  hno: THATS EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS
> *


Y NO LO CONFUNDAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:00 PM~12364806
> *THE HLC WOULD LIKE THANK INK 45 TATTOOS FOR LETTING US HOST OUR 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE.
> WE ALSO WOULD LIKE TO THANK DJ LATIN AND LATIN'S BRO AND DJ SHORT DOG FOR PLAYING SOME REAL GOOD MUSIC. ALSO PANCHO CLAUS AND HIS DANCERS FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW. MOUSE FOR THE GOOD BBQ AND NICE DONATION TO THE TOY DRIVE..
> WE ALSO THANK ALL THE CLUBS WE INVITED AND DONATED..EXPANSIVE TASTE,MANIACOS,INDIVIUALS,LATIN KUSTOMS,LATIN IMAGE,SHORTY HYDRAULICS,ROLLERZ ONLY(HOUSTON),STREET KINGZ,HOUSTON STYLEZ,PHAROAHS,MANY SOLO RIDERS,FAMILY AND FRIENDS!!
> ...


ANY TIME GOFFY GOD TURN OUT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 7 2008, 11:59 PM~12364793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

OHEWHFIOUKJVNKJBHIJKBFJM,SHBJHBE;KJH OLIFUGHKUJHKJFBJBFBFFPUYTPUTOSSSSLLJLSJLIJLIJILJPIUTNNJNHNHVFHJKPUTOS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 7 2008, 10:04 PM~12364855
> *HE SAY HE GOT CHROME ON HIS HOPPER!  :0
> *


AGUEVO .COM


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 11:59 PM~12364793
> *ya mero  :biggrin:
> *


what happened to the pic


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12364866
> *
> :uh:
> *












INDEED!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12364868
> *OHEWHFIOUKJVNKJBHIJKBFJM,SHBJHBE;KJH OLIFUGHKUJHKJFBJBFBFFPUYTPUTOSSSSLLJLSJLIJLIJILJPIUTNNJNHNHVFHJKPUTOS
> *


 :uh: :uh: AY WEY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:05 AM~12364868
> *OHEWHFIOUKJVNKJBHIJKBFJM,SHBJHBE;KJH OLIFUGHKUJHKJFBJBFBFFPUYTPUTOSSSSLLJLSJLIJLIJILJPIUTNNJNHNHVFHJKPUTOS
> *


 :uh: i type crazy shit like that sometimes too.. but usually cause i layed my huge dick on keyboard.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:07 AM~12364885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ll cool j looking azz *****


lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12364866
> *think a car that has that much work in it, is worthy of more then painted chinas with dirty white walls.  time to give that cutty so d's or z's.. namean
> :uh:
> *


AGREED,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 10:06 PM~12364875
> *AGUEVO .COM
> *


"THE RETURN OF THE KING"
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

THANKS HOMIE FOR YOUR DONATION..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 11:05 PM~12364868
> *OHEWHFIOUKJVNKJBHIJKBFJM,SHBJHBE;KJH OLIFUGHKUJHKJFBJBFBFFPUYTPUTOSSSSLLJLSJLIJLIJILJPIUTNNJNHNHVFHJKPUTOS
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Dec 7 2008, 11:32 PM~12364440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ok chino


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:05 PM~12364868
> *OHEWHFIOUKJVNKJBHIJKBFJM,SHBJHBE;KJH OLIFUGHKUJHKJFBJBFBFFPUYTPUTOSSSSLLJLSJLIJLIJILJPIUTNNJNHNHVFHJKPUTOS
> *


HAY WUEY, planchando en el keyboard o que :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:08 PM~12364902
> *ll cool j looking azz *****
> lol
> *


 :uh: ..DONT HATE :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 12:08 AM~12364904
> *AGREED,
> *


 :0 


my suggestion is z's. blue dish, blue trim ring. and murals of you doing like this :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS),


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 8 2008, 12:07 AM~12364886
> *:uh:  :uh: AY WEY
> *


 i type crazy shit like that sometimes too.. but usually cause i layed my huge dick on keyboard. IM LEARNING HOW TO TYPE AND ITS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!!!!! EL DEVIOUS CALLS HIS PANSA (DICK)!!!!!HAHAQHQHQAHAHAHA.... :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:08 PM~12364906
> *"THE RETURN OF THE KING"
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ...


no problm homie, good turnout


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:10 AM~12364929
> *:uh: ..DONT HATE  :biggrin:
> *


suprised you were like "make sure you get my j's in the shot" mr chairmain/founder


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:08 AM~12364906
> *"THE RETURN OF THE KING"
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ...


SACALE PUS!!!! OTRO.....LOL :biggrin: PONLE CASA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 12:08 AM~12364907
> *
> *


GOOD EYE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

no mames d boy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 8 2008, 12:10 AM~12364937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold up there *****. if you doubt i'm a hung fat *****.. imma whip my dick out and slap it on your forehead next time i see you!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:10 PM~12364933
> *:0
> my suggestion is z's.  blue dish, blue trim ring.  and murals of you doing like this  :biggrin:
> *


agreed one mo time  too bad theis gona get fuck up with the hydro abuse


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ya se


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: duceoutdaroof, Emperor Goofy, H-TOWN_ACE, h-town team 84 caddy, CHOCHI (LOCOS), Devious Sixty8, streetshow, switches4life, INIMITABLE, RAGALAC, rug442


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

FULL HOUSE.......WAT UO RAGALAC!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:12 PM~12364965
> *:biggrin:
> SACALE PUS!!!! OTRO.....LOL :biggrin: PONLE CASA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:12 PM~12364960
> *suprised you were like "make sure you get my j's in the shot"  mr  chairmain/founder
> *


WHERE YOU AT TODAY?? HAD SOME GOOD BBQ LINED UP FOR YOU..  
SO HOW DID YOUR WING AND TRANNY DRIVE GO??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 7 2008, 10:13 PM~12364984
> *no mames d boy
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> mayne.. get faded up then go next door for some chinese. mayne. address?
> hold up there *****. if you doubt i'm a hung fat *****.. imma whip my dick out and slap it on your forehead next time i see you!
> [/quote :uh: :uh: IM STRAIGHT BRO, I LOVE FEMALES(REAL FEMALES)SO KEEP UR DICK TO UR SELF....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

13 Members: lvlikeg, tito_ls, Emperor Goofy, h-town team 84 caddy, H-TOWN_ACE, *streetshow*, switches4life, Devious Sixty8, rug442, CHOCHI (LOCOS), duceoutdaroof, *RAGALAC*, INIMITABLE

did u guys get ur video clip from crenshaw i sent u


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 10:10 PM~12364937
> *CHOCHI (LOCOS),
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 12:16 AM~12365016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: HURRY UP BOILER AND BRING OUT THA HOPPER CAUSE IM GETTING BORED!! SHIT I JUST MIGHT RETIRE... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 8 2008, 12:14 AM~12364995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hung over and chillin at home. after nite with someones wife (ain't saying who.but her hubby gets on here) at palace inn's jacuzzi room.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:15 PM~12365002
> *FULL HOUSE.......WAT UO RAGALAC!!!
> *


OTRA SALE A TIRARTE PDOS :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 12:18 AM~12365042
> *13 Members: lvlikeg, tito_ls, Emperor Goofy, h-town team 84 caddy, H-TOWN_ACE, streetshow, switches4life, Devious Sixty8, rug442, CHOCHI (LOCOS), duceoutdaroof, RAGALAC, INIMITABLE
> 
> did u guys get ur video clip from crenshaw i sent u
> *


POST THAT BITCH UP BRO... UNDER COVER ASS FOOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:19 PM~12365054
> *
> hung over and chillin at home. after nite with someones wife (ain't saying who.but her hubby gets on here) at palace inn's jacuzzi room.
> 
> ...


OG FAT MACK!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12365042
> *13 Members: lvlikeg, tito_ls, Emperor Goofy, h-town team 84 caddy, H-TOWN_ACE, streetshow, switches4life, Devious Sixty8, rug442, CHOCHI (LOCOS), duceoutdaroof, RAGALAC, INIMITABLE
> 
> did u guys get ur video clip from crenshaw i sent u
> *


need info on the majestics new years picnic  fucking airline owsme some miles


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12365042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT FOR ME DAWG IM COMMING OUT NEXT YEAR BUT I WILL BE CHIPPING


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 8 2008, 12:19 AM~12365055
> *OTRA SALE A TIRARTE PDOS  :0  :0
> *


TENGO CONQUE TAPARSELOS....... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 10:20 PM~12365070
> *need info on the majestics new years picnic  fucking airline owsme some miles
> *


right down the street from my apt...un inglewood this year :biggrin: Hollywood Park Casino


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:21 PM~12365081
> *TENGO CONQUE  TAPARSELOS....... :0
> *


AY WEY OTRA VES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:19 PM~12365048
> *:biggrin: HURRY UP BOILER AND BRING OUT THA HOPPER CAUSE IM GETTING BORED!! SHIT I JUST MIGHT RETIRE... :0  :biggrin:
> *


cars done, but homie told me wait a week 4 windshield :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:20 AM~12365068
> *OG FAT MACK!!
> *


remember.. "he always shows up at meetings with pretty thick chics" lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 8 2008, 12:21 AM~12365080
> *NO NEGATIVE AMIGO
> 
> WAIT FOR ME DAWG IM COMMING OUT NEXT YEAR BUT I WILL BE CHIPPING
> *


   HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEM!!!! HOPPERS OUT OF CONTROL.....WHO(BESIDES THIS NUTS) IS READY TO HIT UP OTHER CITYS WITH THA HOPPERZ


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:24 PM~12365108
> *remember.. "he always shows up at meetings with pretty thick chics"  lol
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:25 AM~12365127
> *
> *


i would be like "when we go in, you stay quiet. this grown folks business.. take your ass for wings afterwards"


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 12:24 AM~12365105
> *cars done, but homie told me wait a week 4 windshield :uh:
> *


CHOCHI KNOWS THIS DUDE THAT WILL DO IT RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wat it do cali n tony see yall boys pullin da late show on here and na I aint get no vid cali


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:25 PM~12365123
> *   HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEM!!!! HOPPERS OUT OF CONTROL.....WHO(BESIDES THIS NUTS) IS READY TO HIT UP OTHER CITYS WITH THA HOPPERZ
> *


A LA VERG... CALMAO , WE LL GET THERE, ON THE WE GO TOUR


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 8 2008, 12:28 AM~12365153
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:25 PM~12365123
> *   HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEM!!!! HOPPERS OUT OF CONTROL.....WHO(BESIDES THIS NUTS) IS READY TO HIT UP OTHER CITYS WITH THA HOPPERZ
> *


estos cacahuates


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

AY LOS GUACHO DESPUES A QUE ECHAR PALO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

la mera paipa


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 7 2008, 10:28 PM~12365153
> *:wave:
> *


AVITAR


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 12:28 AM~12365151
> *Wat it do cali n tony see yall boys pullin da late show on here and na I aint get no vid cali
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 12:28 AM~12365159
> *A LA VERG... CALMAO , WE LL GET THERE, ON THE WE GO TOUR
> *


  si dios quiere


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 8 2008, 12:29 AM~12365167
> *estos cacahuates
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 09:29 PM~12365174
> *AVITAR
> *


hey Be nice I like that Pic thank you!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 7 2008, 10:31 PM~12365193
> *hey Be nice I like that Pic thank you!
> *


I B NICE THEN


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 09:33 PM~12365209
> *I B NICE THEN
> *


Thank you!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, CHOCHI (LOCOS), switches4life, DiamondStuddedPrincess, RAGALAC, BAYTOWNSLC, Devious Sixty8, tito_ls, H-TOWN_ACE, duceoutdaroof, rug442, lvlikeg, streetshow, Emperor Goofy


SHIT!!!!CHINGOS DE RAZA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 7 2008, 10:28 PM~12365151
> *Wat it do cali n tony see yall boys pullin da late show on here and na I aint get no vid cali
> *


ill resend :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 7 2008, 10:29 PM~12365172
> *la mera paipa
> *


en buffet del sw


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 11:25 PM~12365123
> *   HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEM!!!! HOPPERS OUT OF CONTROL.....WHO(BESIDES THIS NUTS) IS READY TO HIT UP OTHER CITYS WITH THA HOPPERZ
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW.  I THINK I KNOW SOMEONE WITH A CAR HAULER. BUT WE MIGHT NEED A HEAVY-DUTY WINCH. :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

no shit


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 7 2008, 10:34 PM~12365213
> *Thank you!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MOST WANTED FOR SALE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 7 2008, 10:36 PM~12365233
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW.   I THINK I KNOW SOMEONE WITH A CAR HAULER. BUT WE MIGHT NEED A HEAVY-DUTY WINCH.    :roflmao:
> *


NO PROBLM, WE GOT UN CHINGO DE RAZA TO PUSH :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 7 2008, 11:36 PM~12365233
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW.   I THINK I KNOW SOMEONE WITH A CAR HAULER. BUT WE MIGHT NEED A HEAVY-DUTY WINCH.    :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 8 2008, 12:36 AM~12365233
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW.   I THINK I KNOW SOMEONE WITH A CAR HAULER. BUT WE MIGHT NEED A HEAVY-DUTY WINCH.    :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 12:38 AM~12365245
> *NO PROBLM, WE GOT  UN CHINGO DE RAZA TO PUSH :biggrin:
> *


OLD SCHOOL!!! RAZA POWER...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 7 2008, 10:36 PM~12365234
> *no shit
> *


all day everyday :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:37 AM~12365239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if still for sale, can't be that "wanted" 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:37 PM~12365239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DNT SELL IT,U MIGHT NEED IT WHENEVER RICHMOND CRUISING DAYS COME BACK :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 8 2008, 12:36 AM~12365231
> *en buffet del sw
> 
> 
> ...


BATTERY CHARGER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 7 2008, 10:38 PM~12365246
> *:0
> *


we need a baby seat for this fool :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 12:39 AM~12365260
> *DNT SELL IT,U MIGHT NEED IT WHENEVER RICHMOND CRUISING DAYS COME BACK :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:39 PM~12365258
> *if still for sale, can't be that "wanted"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: QUE ONDA CON ESTE LOCO :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 11:40 PM~12365267
> *we need a baby seat for this fool  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i was standing in front of you today, it seems like you need that shit more than me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:39 PM~12365263
> *BATTERY CHARGER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: :loco:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:39 AM~12365258
> *if still for sale, can't be that "wanted"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U DONT KNOW NOTHIN ABOUT BEEN WANTED HOMIE!!! :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 7 2008, 10:41 PM~12365279
> *:uh:  i was standing in front of you today, it seems like you need that shit more than me
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 12:42 AM~12365291
> *:cheesy:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin: AY TE GUACHO HOMIE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 11:44 PM~12365308
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 12:43 AM~12365304
> *U DONT KNOW NOTHIN ABOUT BEEN WANTED HOMIE!!! :0
> *


i know how to spell "being" at least.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:44 AM~12365314
> *i know how to spell "being" at least.
> *


WELL AT LEAST UR GOOD FOR SOMETHING!!!! :biggrin: KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:44 PM~12365314
> *i know how to spell "being" at least.
> *


and have decent credit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 10:42 PM~12365291
> *:cheesy:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :loco:
> *


Sup big dawg so u just waitin ona windshield so u can take flight hu??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 8 2008, 12:52 AM~12365355
> *and have decent credit
> *


yeah. i'd come for you to get some heater hoses on credit..but heard you got canned.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS
un crack deal porfavor


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 10:53 PM~12365364
> *yeah.  i'd come for you to get some heater hoses on credit..but heard you got canned.
> *


no just do my own thing and fuck your credit cash only :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 11:19 PM~12365054
> *
> hung over and chillin at home. after nite with someones wife (ain't saying DEEZ NNNNUUUTTTZZZZZ
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 7 2008, 11:55 PM~12365377
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: streetshow, RAGALAC, H-TOWN_ACE, rug442, lvlikeg, h-town team 84 caddy, Devious Sixty8, DiamondStuddedPrincess, switches4life, CHOCHI (LOCOS), JUSTDEEZ NNNNUUUTTTZZZZZ
> 
> ...


that would be me :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 8 2008, 12:54 AM~12365369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fail 

have to be asking a question. try again.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Dec 7 2008, 11:58 PM~12365394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** plz! dont get butthurt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2008, 12:58 AM~12365394
> *that would be me :biggrin:
> *


look here geneva watch wearing ass *****, aint nobody ask you shit.. go back to playing with your skateboards and bicycles.. even sic stepped up to grown folks lowriding with his elko.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:00 AM~12365410
> *look here geneva watch wearing ass *****, aint nobody ask you shit.. go back to playing with your skateboards and bicycles..  even sic stepped up to grown folks lowriding with his elko.
> *


I cant even afford one of them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 01:00 AM~12365409
> *:cheesy:  sup homie
> ***** plz! dont get butthurt
> *


i dont get butthurt. people need to remember that.. you can talk about my buckets, me living with grandma.. 68 taking forever.. trannys on my hood. not beining "worthy of your club" at end of day.. wont not 1 of them ****** come to my crib ready to box. so nuff said. i sleep fine at nite, no hurt feelings here.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:02 AM~12365425
> *i dont get butthurt.      people need to remember that.. you can talk about my buckets, me living with grandma..  68 taking forever..  trannys on my hood.      me  not being "worthy of your club"   at end of day.. wont not 1 of them ****** come to my crib ready to box.          so nuff said.  i sleep fine at nite, no hurt feelings here.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 11:02 PM~12365425
> *i dont get butthurt.      people need to remember that.. you can talk about my buckets, me living with grandma..  68 taking forever..  trannys on my hood.      me  not being "worthy of your club"  at end of day.. wont not 1 of them ****** come to my crib ready to box.          so nuff said.  i sleep fine at nite, no hurt feelings here.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 01:02 AM~12365424
> *I cant even afford one of them
> *


lucky i lost the pic, but i had member that one. you o' "thats a rapper.. imma go follow em around car show.. till he gives me autograph" actin azz ***** :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:05 AM~12365450
> *lucky i lost the pic, but i had member that one.    you  o'  "thats a rapper.. imma go follow em around car show.. till he gives me autograph" actin azz *****    :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 8 2008, 01:04 AM~12365440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its truth. day 1 of them ****** follows up on shit they talk and come to my crib (ain't secret where i live)ready to shoot or box it out.. then we'll have something to talk about.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 01:06 AM~12365458
> *
> *


ask em.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 01:15 AM~12365546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


solid!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 11:06 PM~12365464
> *its truth.    day 1 of them ****** follows up on shit they talk and come to my crib (ain't secret where i live)ready to shoot or box it out..  then we'll have something to talk about.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

***** pleaze u prolly have nana come out n say................"sorry mijos mi gordito cant come out to play wit yall today come back another day"


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 8 2008, 12:00 AM~12365410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies. you bawl


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2008, 12:23 AM~12365630
> *geneva watch.....you must be joking.  my watch collection worth more than your bucket even with the z's, so quit talking out your pancake stack. :uh:
> lies.  you bawl
> *


sorry homie!!! but someone lied to you  no money in 2008

2009 is a diffrent story


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

goin to scoop up one of these during christmas







:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:05 AM~12365450
> *lucky i lost the pic, but i had member that one.    you  o'  "thats a rapper.. imma go follow em around car show.. till he gives me autograph" actin azz *****    :0
> *





> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 8 2008, 12:06 AM~12365458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once again, making up shit. i walked over and talked to the ONLY rapper from houston that i like. groupie or whatever, fukk off.


at least i dont hang with trannies like you talking bout "you had to buy your titties, mine just came with the pansa"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 01:23 AM~12365628
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ***** pleaze u prolly have nana come out n say................"sorry mijos mi gordito cant come out to play wit yall today come back another day"
> *


unlike you, i don't have to ask santa for street cred.. ****** know wtf i'm about. you wanna find out.. 334 baldinger st, hou, 77011. mapquest that shyt and come get shot your ass shot up *****. 



> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2008, 01:23 AM~12365630
> *geneva watch.....you must be joking.  my watch collection worth more than your bucket even with the z's, so quit talking out your pancake stack. :uh:
> lies.  you bawl
> *


don't care what the saudi arabian dudes at flea market (or hallway of mall) tell you.. them shits wasn't real diamonds dumbass.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 7 2008, 11:26 PM~12365660
> *goin to scoop up one of these during  christmas
> 
> 
> ...


come buy my green 96 i got :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2008, 12:27 AM~12365665
> *once again, making up shit.  i walked over and talked to the ONLY rapper from houston that i like.  groupie or whatever, fukk off.
> at least i dont hang with trannies like you talking bout "you had to buy your titties, mine just came with the pansa"
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:27 AM~12365668
> *
> don't care what the saudi arabian dudes at flea market (or hallway of mall) tell you..  them shits wasn't real diamonds dumbass.
> *


sorry, you got the wrong dude. no flea market shit here.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 11:27 PM~12365668
> *unlike you, i don't have to ask santa for street cred..  ****** know wtf i'm about.  you wanna find out..    334 baldinger st, hou, 77011.  mapquest that shyt and come get shot your ass shot up *****.
> don't care what the saudi arabian dudes at flea market (or hallway of mall) tell you..  them shits wasn't real diamonds dumbass.
> *


bitch please i dun earned more street cred in one weekend than u have ur whole life......................like i said b4 scary bitchass ****** always talk dat shit cuz they tote them pistols......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 09:46 PM~12364631
> *  :biggrin: JUST GIVING U A HARD TIME HOMIE
> *



ass!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 8 2008, 01:29 AM~12365682
> *sorry, you got the wrong dude.  no flea market shit here.
> *


looked like kings shyt to me.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 7 2008, 11:15 PM~12365546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:31 AM~12365695
> *looked like kings shyt to me.
> *


assuming shit is what we expect out of you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 01:30 AM~12365690
> *bitch please i dun earned more street cred in one weekend than u have ur whole life......................like i said b4 scary bitchass ****** always talk dat shit cuz they tote them pistols......
> *


well bitch, like i said thats the address. you wanna come talk shit like you mean it, you know where da fk i'm at. i never hide from bitch ******, never will. you can do all the sneak dissing and talkin shit you want on internet.. but when comes time to handle business word on street is, you all talk.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 7 2008, 11:27 PM~12365670
> *come buy my green 96 i got :0
> *



naw im good this a family hookup nice lil freebee :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 11:34 PM~12365724
> *well bitch, like i said thats the address.  you wanna come talk shit like you mean it, you know where da fk i'm at.    i never hide from bitch ******, never will.    you can do all the sneak dissing and talkin shit you want on internet.. but  when comes time to handle business word on street is, you all talk.
> *


HA COMING FROM da person dat pose to slap everybody on here but aint never done shit when it come down to it...............or the ***** that takes of from whatever spot he at when certain folks from pasadena come around............................... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 8 2008, 12:36 AM~12365737
> *naw im good this a family hookup nice lil freebee  :0
> *


cant beat that!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 7 2008, 11:37 PM~12365751
> *cant beat that!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*334 baldinger st
houston tx 77011

*

anybody who got problem with me, shit i say OR SHIT I HAVE SAID, my cars.. etc etc.. wanna come sqwobble this shit out like g's.. thats the address. i'm here.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still no knocking at my door.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:39 AM~12365764
> *334 baldinger st
> houston tx 77011
> 
> ...


internets is serious business.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 01:36 AM~12365742
> *HA COMING FROM da person dat pose to slap everybody on here but aint never done shit when it come down to it...............or the ***** that takes of from whatever spot he at when certain folks from pasadena come around............................... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


*
skurred to say their name? say it bitch, since you wanna bring it up. act like you got some balls for once.*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2008, 11:53 PM~12365872
> *skurred to say their name?  say it bitch, since you wanna bring it up.          act like you got some balls for once.
> *


slow down mayne.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 8 2008, 01:56 AM~12365883
> *slow down mayne.....
> *


don't see why. i ain't say no clubs NAME. apparently ragalac dont wanna say names either..but he one that brought subject up. shows how much of a little bitch he is.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

waiting..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still waiting.. 



guess the skurry bitch went to bed.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:01 AM~12365909
> *still waiting..
> guess the skurry bitch went to bed.
> *


Central Park Gangsta :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 8 2008, 02:03 AM~12365917
> *Central Park Gangsta :uh:
> *


never in a gang. i dont get along well with others. as you already know. aint CP either.. even though those ****** show up every time i fire up bbq pit. hungry ******.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

phone ringing.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol @ "why that fool calling me saying you talkin shit to em on LIL?" 



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well fk any of them ****** that got problem with me. i'm going to bed now. perfect time for them ****** to make a move.. be here waiting.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

if anyone knows a good car hauler company that can pic up my big body lac in the 843 and bring it to the 281 pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 8 2008, 01:36 AM~12366059
> *if anyone knows a good car hauler company that can pic up my big body lac in the 843 and bring it to the 281 pm me :thumbsup:
> *


Im bout PM you some info


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## machonet022 (Dec 31, 2007)

i am looking for a set of original cadillac spokes please pm with your offers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp did u have too much to drink.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2008, 07:10 AM~12366388
> *big pimp did u have too much to drink.
> *


how u guess *****


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Ha guess somebody aint take there fat pills last night,,,,,,,,,,,for saying a ***** don't get butthurt sure did look like somebody got buthurt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 11:14 PM~12364180
> *at the after party
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2008, 11:23 PM~12364313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: man!!! did latin seen this one yet
> *


it's for vende $ on my e'mispacio.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 8 2008, 12:05 AM~12364861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Boiler. Changed it up from the usual rap.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 12:19 AM~12365054
> *
> hung over and chillin at home. after nite with someones wife (ain't saying who.but her hubby gets on here) at palace inn's jacuzzi room.
> 
> ...


This ****** doing a Secretos Houston. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 01:02 AM~12365425
> *i dont get butthurt.      people need to remember that.. you can talk about my buckets, me living with grandma..  68 taking forever..  trannys on my hood.  not beining "worthy of your club"  at end of day.. wont not 1 of them ****** come to my crib ready to box.          so nuff said.  i sleep fine at nite, no hurt feelings here.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAGALAC, *gorillagarage*

que onda primo, say what's up to the tio's for me. tell them i'll be back in chicagoland next summer


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:rofl::rofl: the internet is serious business :rofl:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MAN HOLD UP.........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2008, 08:38 AM~12366907
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAGALAC, gorillagarage
> 
> ...


did hell a job homie..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 10:44 AM~12366937
> *did hell a job homie..
> *


Thanks man, shoot me that track if you don't mind. I'll hook up some cds for *free*. No djmikecholodj hurr :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2008, 08:46 AM~12366944
> *Thanks man, shoot me that track if you don't mind.  I'll hook up some cds for free.  No djmikecholodj hurr  :biggrin:
> *


INDEED...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

did anyone catch channel 39 cablechannel 5...hlc toy drive was on the news..they covered the event and spoke with Big John... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 10:49 AM~12366961
> *did anyone catch channel 39 cablechannel 5...hlc toy drive was on the news..they covered the event and spoke with Big John... :biggrin:
> *


I recorded it, going to check it out when i get home during lunch.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 7 2008, 04:51 PM~12360923
> *Hope the toy drives went well, I have been busy all day and couldn't make it.
> *



They went great. I told Goofy that dates were set the same, but US as HOUSTON LOWRIDERS can make it happen. Both events had good turn outs. 2009 is looking great.

HLC kick off Picnic on the 11th of January


BUT FOR NOW, WE GOT SHORTY'S TOY DRIVE NEXT WEEKEND ON THE 14TH.

HOPE WE ALL CAN GO SUPPORT.

HOUSTON = UNITY


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 10:05 AM~12367066
> *They went great. I told Goofy that dates were set the same, but US as HOUSTON LOWRIDERS can make it happen. Both events had good turn outs. 2009 is looking great.
> 
> HLC kick off Picnic on the 11th of January
> ...




Well said homie !! :thumbsup:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME.* :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS ANY PAPER WORK INVOLVED TO MAKE A CAR CLUB OFFICIAL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:
i got a big dick in a cake for ya!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*La Nueva Rola de Los Dorados de Houston, TX Tamaulipas!! En Venta ya! *_



















http://www.zshare.net/audio/52439482c90a4e26/

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 8 2008, 12:29 PM~12367729
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS ANY PAPER WORK INVOLVED TO MAKE A CAR CLUB OFFICIAL
> *


You need to go to your local tax accessors office, request paperwork for starting a new car club and fill it out. Call this # and ask for paperwork. (713) 533-6500


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 8 2008, 11:29 AM~12367729
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THERE IS ANY PAPER WORK INVOLVED TO MAKE A CAR CLUB OFFICIAL
> *


just post your boobies to make IT official


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

thank you. hey sic713 a homegurl needs a paint job. her name is krystal.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *NIMSTER64*, MxBlancaG, ChocolateThriller, Hny Brn Eyz
hno:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I will but you have to post a picture of your dick too.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

aunque pienso que youll need to take a picture tru a microscope to see it. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 8 2008, 10:36 AM~12367787
> *thank you. hey sic713 a homegurl needs a paint job. her name is krystal.
> *


just give her my number..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 8 2008, 11:39 AM~12367819
> *aunque pienso que youll need to take a picture tru a microscope to see it.  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

i just did, she said she is down to meet you up today, if you are anywhere close to 45


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 8 2008, 11:41 AM~12367838
> *i just did, she said she is down to meet you up today, if you are anywhere close to 45
> *


 :0 is she white?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

so que onda? what have you lokos been up to> how was the toy drive yesterday?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Dec 8 2008, 10:38 AM~12367808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im at home.. 45 and fuqua


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 8 2008, 11:44 AM~12367871
> *Houstone, Texas 713
> "COMMITED TO MY VIDA"
> Everyday life is terrible for love. Love needs time, and time is the air love breathes, and people have no time
> *


hno:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

no sr. she is not, why are looking for a white girl>? i know this one guera thats available/ :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 10:44 AM~12367864
> *:0  is she white?
> *


i hope so.. hno:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

ofcourse you dont, everything is bigger in texas. :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

pero anyways, she just text you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 8 2008, 11:28 AM~12367724
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME.  :biggrin:
> *



uffin: Happy B-day !!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Dec 8 2008, 10:47 AM~12367905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
thats a no no.. not good for da blk lo raza.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 10:49 AM~12366961
> *did anyone catch channel 39 cablechannel 5...hlc toy drive was on the news..they covered the event and spoke with Big John... :biggrin:
> *


was he dressed like santa?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Houston Lowrider Council on the news (channel 39 for the locals)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/524443760a3131d6/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

big john said economy mest up 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2008, 02:19 PM~12368615
> *Houston Lowrider Council on the news (channel 39 for the locals)
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/524443760a3131d6/
> *


hijuelachingada, sounds like a news report from La Bamba :ugh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 01:26 PM~12368212
> *was he dressed like santa?
> *


nah he was dressed like Pancho Juan


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2008, 01:23 PM~12368657
> *hijuelachingada, sounds like a news report from La Bamba  :ugh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


You aint lying !! LOL :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 8 2008, 02:29 PM~12368705
> *You aint lying !! LOL  :cheesy:
> *


guess i better invest in a surround sound


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 01:23 PM~12368655
> *big john said economy mest up
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


was i lieing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 8 2008, 03:23 PM~12369157
> *was i lieing
> *


i'm doing fine during the current economic crisis, so speak for yourself.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 03:07 PM~12369587
> *i'm doing fine during the current economic crisis, so speak for yourself.
> *


thats cool living off of Nana's SSN check must help alot...LMAO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 8 2008, 04:11 PM~12369623
> *thats cool living off of Nana's SSN check must help alot...LMAO
> *


i wish, she shisty with it. all time "no you can't have money for hot wings" :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 09:08 AM~12366556
> *BAYTOWN HERE WE COME
> 
> JANUARY 25 , 2009
> ...


sorry we couldnt make it but we will be there for the bbq picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sorry i couldn't make it to either event.. but i dont have sympathy for battered brawds or have desire to help HPD look good, fk them ******.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 03:13 PM~12369653
> *i wish, she shisty with it.      all time "no you can't have money for hot wings"    :angry:
> *


DAMM AND UR WINGS AND TRANNIES EVENT IS COMING UP!......better try and be extra nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 8 2008, 04:23 PM~12369774
> *DAMM AND UR WINGS AND TRANNIES EVENT IS COMING UP!......better try and be extra nice
> *


i know huh? :angel:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 04:29 PM~12369853
> *SEE YOU THERE.
> I here you. Dont worry about it come out and eat, we will have plenty of wings cooking on the pit. But make sure you show up and dont be like other people who talk shit n cheer for others and nevers shows up.
> *


  


seriously though.. someone does something i'm feeling, i'll be 1st one there. SPCA,houston humane society, ArtBridge(thing for homeless kids), meals on wheels.. etc etc.. people that know me, know the real deal, if i'm down with the cause i do show up. bbq is only part of reason i'm there. :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 8 2008, 02:23 PM~12369774
> *DAMM AND UR WINGS AND TRANNIES EVENT IS COMING UP!......better try and be extra nice
> *



Missed it  

I still wanna know the details to his next event.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

big john said "mest up" on evening news. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

What did you guys expect John to say? "During this troubled time, many Houston families are under financial duress and we just wanted to offer assistance in helping those famililes have a better holiday season" 

Cause thats what I woulda said and then peeps be on here calling me werd nerd and the such. Fuckit Big John, you done good...I prolly woulda got stage fright like last year where I had to do my interview in Espanol and was worried I was gonna Spanglish it up on Telemundo and look a fool. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 03:29 PM~12369853
> *SEE YOU THERE.
> I here you. Dont worry about it come out and eat, we will have plenty of wings cooking on the pit. But make sure you show up and dont be like other people who talk shit n cheer for others and nevers shows up.*


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 03:39 PM~12369936
> *big john said "mest up" on evening news.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  


> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2008, 03:49 PM~12370023
> *What did you guys expect John to say?  "During this troubled time, many Houston families are under financial duress and we just wanted to offer assistance in helping those famililes have a better holiday season"
> 
> Cause thats what I woulda said and then peeps be on here calling me werd nerd and the such.  Fuckit Big John, you done good...I prolly woulda got stage fright like last year where I had to do my interview in Espanol and was worried I was gonna Spanglish it up on Telemundo and look a fool. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 03:51 PM~12370034
> *:0
> *



I have a question?

You have a 4 door impala 1965.....................?

Your avatar is a 63 or64 2 door impala....................... :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM~12370115
> *I have a question?
> 
> You have a 4 door impala 1965.....................?
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 8 2008, 04:49 PM~12370023
> *What did you guys expect John to say?  "During this troubled time, many Houston families are under financial duress and we just wanted to offer assistance in helping those famililes have a better holiday season"
> 
> Cause thats what I woulda said and then peeps be on here calling me werd nerd and the such.  Fuckit Big John, you done good...I prolly woulda got stage fright like last year where I had to do my interview in Espanol and was worried I was gonna Spanglish it up on Telemundo and look a fool. :biggrin:
> *


we wouldn't have done you like that. :angel: 



> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM~12370115
> *I have a question?
> 
> You have a 4 door impala 1965.....................?
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 01:19 AM~12366181
> *
> *


Tickets r set, see u on new years homie


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 05:00 PM~12370115
> *I have a question?
> 
> You have a 4 door impala 1965.....................?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 04:00 PM~12370115
> *I have a question?
> 
> You have a 4 door impala 1965.....................?
> ...


its a 64


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 8 2008, 12:30 PM~12367734
> *:ugh:
> i got a big dick in a cake for ya!
> *


x2 you can have the chocolate or the dark chocolate


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 03:25 PM~12370323
> *Tickets r set, see u on new years homie
> *


Mayne must be nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,victor u ready for dat type of action out there??????


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 7 2008, 10:00 PM~12364806
> *
> 
> NEXT UP...
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 8 2008, 03:25 PM~12370323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope he got houston on lock but its a whole nother ball game out here :0 

did u get the video half a neegah ?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 04:00 PM~12370115
> *I have a question?
> 
> You have a 4 door impala 1965.....................?
> ...


your point is...............


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 04:29 PM~12371003
> *Mayne must be nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,victor u ready for dat type of action out there??????
> *


just wana see the big dogs homie, wana see that how high station wagon


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 04:36 PM~12371066
> * jus call me
> nope he got houston on lock but its a whole nother ball game out here  :0
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why didnt he answer my question?


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Dec 8 2008, 05:40 PM~12371105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You answered it. Dont worry fool. Others got my point


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 04:43 PM~12371134
> *just wana see the big dogs homie, wana see that how high station wagon
> *


how high brought out a lincoln and a luxury sport yesterday and the were working good...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 04:48 PM~12371187
> *how high brought out a lincoln and a luxury sport yesterday and the were working good...
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 05:48 PM~12371180
> *You answered it. Dont worry fool. Others got my point
> *


  you dont want me to you on blast, you might end up getting butt hurt again


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2008, 04:49 PM~12371197
> *:0
> *


single pump ls doing like 60s and double pump lincoln like 70s :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 05:51 PM~12371209
> *  you dont want me to you on blast, you might end up getting butt hurt again
> *


When did I get butt hurt the first time.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Dec 8 2008, 06:08 PM~12371351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 06:13 PM~12371389
> *:|
> *



Thats being BUTT HURT. Bitch I just called you out hoe.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 06:16 PM~12371412
> *Thats being BUTT HURT. Bitch I just called you out hoe.*


thats calling out? :rofl: i didnt know i could have a 64 on my avy because i have 65
:rofl:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 06:21 PM~12371467
> *thats calling out? :rofl: i didnt know i could have a 64 on my avy because i have 65
> :rofl:
> *


This ATTENTION WHORE here. Say ***** do what you do best and run that mouth.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 06:24 PM~12371483
> *This ATTENTION WHORE here. Say ***** do what you do best and run that mouth.
> *


butt hurt? and your talking about i never go to shows :rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 04:36 PM~12371066
> * jus call me
> nope he got houston on lock but its a whole nother ball game out here  :0
> 
> ...


Ha dam I need to have a fundraiser so I can go too!!!!!! And na I still aint get no video,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 05:47 PM~12371704
> *Ha dam I need to have a fundraiser so I can go too!!!!!! And na I still aint get no video,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


probably my cheap ass phone.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 09:05 AM~12367066
> *They went great. I told Goofy that dates were set the same, but US as HOUSTON LOWRIDERS can make it happen. Both events had good turn outs. 2009 is looking great.
> 
> HLC kick off Picnic on the 11th of January
> ...


HLC..OUR MOTTO..."SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY"

WE WOULD HAVE SHOWED AND SUPPORTED BUT LIKE U SAID SET ON THE SAME DATE...I BELIEVE THIS WONT BE A ISSUE NEXT YR...  

FOR THOSE WHO NEED TO SEE OR POST A DATE FOR AN EVENT...EMAIL US ..GOT TO *WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM* AND IT WILL BE POSTED!..


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 07:16 PM~12371412
> *Thats being BUTT HURT. Bitch I just called you out hoe.
> *



Looks like someone else gonna break a foot off in that ass :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 07:21 PM~12371467
> *thats calling out? :rofl: i didnt know i could have a 64 on my avy because i have 65
> :rofl:
> *



64 is a mans car....your a bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 08:00 PM~12371822
> *HLC..OUR MOTTO..."SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY"
> 
> WE WOULD HAVE SHOWED AND SUPPORTED BUT LIKE U SAID SET ON THE SAME DATE...I BELIEVE THIS WONT BE A ISSUE NEXT YR...
> ...


 :uh: yes sir, senor chairman/founder


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 08:00 PM~12371822
> *HLC..OUR MOTTO..."SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY"
> 
> WE WOULD HAVE SHOWED AND SUPPORTED BUT LIKE U SAID SET ON THE SAME DATE...I BELIEVE THIS WONT BE A ISSUE NEXT YR...
> ...



Set aside this friday for the gangbang on roberto g momma


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 07:13 PM~12371985
> *64 is a mans car....your a bitch
> *


:rofl: coming from the person that didnt show up at los magnificos show


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 8 2008, 07:00 PM~12371822
> *HLC..OUR MOTTO..."SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY"
> 
> WE WOULD HAVE SHOWED AND SUPPORTED BUT LIKE U SAID SET ON THE SAME DATE...I BELIEVE THIS WONT BE A ISSUE NEXT YR...
> ...



Already GOOF TROOP.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Dec 8 2008, 07:10 PM~12371951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 08:20 PM~12372051
> *:rofl: coming from the person that didnt show up at los magnificos show
> *



We will cross paths soon enough.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 08:15 PM~12372008
> *Set aside this friday for the gangbang on roberto g momma
> *


x2 put that on the calander. know i got it on mine.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

The site may be temporarily offline from 11pm to 3am (pacific)


:uh: no shyt talkin 2nite i guess.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 08:49 PM~12372385
> *:0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 08:57 PM~12372486
> *The site may be temporarily offline from 11pm to 3am (pacific)
> :uh:    no shyt talkin 2nite i guess.
> *


You get tires yet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 08:59 PM~12372507
> *You get tires yet
> *


shh.. roberto g might be watching 



and no. keep forgetting.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 09:05 PM~12372558
> *shh..  roberto g  might be watching
> and no.  keep forgetting.
> *


It's 8:06. You know his bedtime is 8  were snitch free till morning


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 09:06 PM~12372583
> *It's 8:06.  You know his bedtime is 8  were snitch free till morning
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 06:57 PM~12372496
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0 what up??


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 09:07 PM~12372589
> *:0 what up??
> *



Bring me back a 64 vert. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 07:15 PM~12372696
> *Bring me back a 64 vert.  :biggrin:
> *


the homie got a hard top 64 for 3500 and a 95 big bodyfull wrap 3 pumps 3 adexs with chrome undies,moon roof and bumper kit for sale 4000 jus needs paint..havent seen any rags for sale


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 09:17 PM~12372728
> *the homie got a hard top 64 for 3500 and a 95 big bodyfull wrap 3 pumps 3 adexs with chrome undies,moon roof and bumper kit for sale 4000 jus needs paint..havent seen any rags for sale
> *


Gotta be a rag


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 07:21 PM~12372756
> *Gotta be a rag
> *


well u* gotta* keep lookin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 09:21 PM~12372766
> *well u gotta keep lookin  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: dont matter he 1st* gotta *find the money to buy one anyway.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 07:25 PM~12372805
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

found these in my inbox


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 07:26 PM~12372823
> *found these in my inbox
> 
> 
> ...


u have no business posting photos...u lucky im not on my other comp bcuz i would post the infamous texas identification card.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 07:25 PM~12372805
> *:roflmao:      dont matter  he 1st gotta find the money to buy one anyway.
> *


TJ *gotta* come back on this one :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 08:29 PM~12372852
> *u have no business posting photos...u lucky im not on my other comp bcuz i would post the infamous texas identification card.....
> *


i posted that one, and kew what was going to happened after. i dont get butt hurt so go ahead and get on your other comp and post it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 07:32 PM~12372874
> *i posted that one, and kew what was going to happened after. i dont get butt hurt so go ahead and get on your other comp and post it
> *


im in cali so imma have to give u a pass...but hopefully somebody posts the pic...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 08:32 PM~12372884
> *im in cali so imma have to give u a pass...but hopefully somebody posts the pic...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 07:34 PM~12372906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** owned himself..again..what a loser... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Dec 8 2008, 09:26 PM~12372823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says 4'6" 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 08:15 PM~12372696
> *Bring me back a 64 vert.  :biggrin:
> *


you want one?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 08:36 PM~12372921
> ****** owned himself..again..what a loser... :uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

covered up his address like that was the part to worry about. 


:roflmao:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 09:30 PM~12372863
> *TJ gotta come back on this one  :0
> *


I got enough money to get it shipped back :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 07:39 PM~12372967
> *I got enough  money to get it shipped back :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 08:39 PM~12372964
> *covered up his address like that was the part to worry about.
> :roflmao:
> *


doesnt even have my actual adress, you want me to post it so you can see it? you aint gonna do shit anyway.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 09:38 PM~12372951
> *you want one?
> *



I'm not in your tax bracket :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 08:40 PM~12372984
> *I'm not in your tax bracket :uh:
> *


you must be refering to the 57 and 63 verts....im talkin about 64 project  

guess you not ready to play with tha big boys


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 07:40 PM~12372983
> *doesnt even have my actual adress, you want me to post it so you can see it? you aint gonna do shit anyway.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 07:41 PM~12372994
> *you must be refering to the 57 and 63 verts....im talkin about 64 project
> 
> guess you not ready to play with tha big boys
> *


me either


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: duceoutdaroof, G-Bodyman, ATTN WHORE, --TJ--, Devious Sixty8, bigj81

You sellin any regals? :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 09:41 PM~12372994
> *you must be refering to the 57 and 63 verts....im talkin about 64 project
> 
> guess you not ready to play with tha big boys
> *


Pm details


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 08:43 PM~12373023
> *Pm details
> *


but thought you aint in my tax bracket :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 07:44 PM~12373032
> *but thought you aint in my tax bracket :dunno:
> *


baller talk :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 09:44 PM~12373032
> *but thought you aint in my tax bracket :dunno:
> *


Demonstrating female tendencies :uh:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 09:40 PM~12372983
> *doesnt even have my actual adress, you want me to post it so you can see it? you aint gonna do shit anyway.
> *


post up your address. dare you *****. you gonna have fools coming by to holla @ your mom all day.. gonna cry when you come home from school and someones dick is all in your moms throat.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 08:45 PM~12373053
> *Demonstrating female tendencies :uh:
> *


jus repeatin what you said... so female tendencies??lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 8 2008, 09:51 PM~12373124
> *:dunno:
> *


i tried to stop em, woulda chased em.but didnt wanna loose my parking spot.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 08:45 PM~12373041
> *baller talk  :0
> *


you know i aint one to brag or show off, just try look out for someone but they want start assuming so i aint hurtin for money and dont need to sell so ah well


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 8 2008, 09:26 PM~12372823
> *found these in my inbox
> 
> 
> ...


The thing on the right looks like it is wearing a set of curtains.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2008, 09:19 PM~12364251
> *tenes el cd de venta support a good cause fool need $$ for the new bucket
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: can't get over it


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 09:52 PM~12373132
> *jus repeatin what you said... so female tendencies??lol
> *



Give me details and ill give you buy one get on e free coupon for roberto g momma


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 8 2008, 08:54 PM~12373165
> *The thing on the right looks like it is wearing a set of curtains.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 08:56 PM~12373184
> *Give me details and ill give you buy one get on e free coupon for roberto g momma
> *


Damn Devious was sellin her cheaper like 2 weeks ago :0


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 09:57 PM~12373204
> *Damn Devious was sellin her cheaper like 2 weeks ago :0
> *


That was black friday sale you missed out


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 08:52 PM~12373138
> *i tried to stop em, woulda chased em.but didnt wanna loose my parking spot.
> *


 ha....not cool.....but hey not much u could have done anywayz.....besides make dem fools wreck into a light pole or something.... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 08:59 PM~12373222
> *That was black friday sale you missed out
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 07:54 PM~12373153
> *you know i aint one to brag or show off, just try look out for someone but they want start assuming so i aint hurtin for money and dont need to sell so ah well
> *


   i know homie...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 07:52 PM~12373138
> *i tried to stop em, woulda chased em.but didnt wanna loose my parking spot.
> *


While you were chasing people I went ahead and recorded your kids at the car show. Little Ken looking good. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRvsY-C2uzc


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 10:02 PM~12373263
> *    i know homie...
> *



I know I don't have details

Who wants a drop anyways :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 8 2008, 10:02 PM~12373283
> *While you were chasing people I went ahead and recorded your kids at the car show.  Little Ken looking good.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRvsY-C2uzc
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's cute


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+Dec 8 2008, 10:00 PM~12373246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i ain't claimin him no more. and he knows why. huge dissappointment. dunno where i went wrong. :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Dec 8 2008, 09:04 PM~12373294
> *I know I don't have details
> 
> Who wants a drop anyways :uh:
> *


dzzzzzz nuuutttzzzz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Dec 8 2008, 08:04 PM~12373294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got him!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 09:06 PM~12373325
> *
> got him!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 08:06 PM~12373330
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 09:09 PM~12373363
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 08:05 PM~12373312
> *coulda squeezed off a few rounds.  or punked em like i did that wino  trying to sell gas card.
> :uh:  i ain't claimin him no more.  and he knows why.    huge dissappointment.  dunno where i went wrong.    :dunno:
> *


Maybe you shouldn't have left him in the car while you were in the club. Kids learn from their parents. I noticed your kids can dance, maybe from looking in the club windows.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 08:10 PM~12373388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Devious forgot to mention that Rita's not a good influence either. She likes to drink and party to much. I see your little girl is learning from her. Little diva.


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 10:14 PM~12373435
> *thats racist!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 10:14 PM~12373435
> *thats racist!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


it's only racist if your racist :0 :biggrin:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 8 2008, 10:16 PM~12373460
> *Hey Devious forgot to mention that Rita's not a good influence either.  She likes to drink and party to much.  I see your little girl is learning from her.  Little diva.
> *


Send rita over here I'll set her straight :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Dec 8 2008, 10:16 PM~12373460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ain't ready for rita. i don't even think i'm ready. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Devious Sixty8, *MINI ME*, Hny Brn Eyz, --TJ--, BAYTOWNSLC, Bitter Sweet


:uh: impala65 aka roberto g changed names again?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 09:27 PM~12373578
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Devious Sixty8, MINI ME, Hny Brn Eyz, --TJ--, BAYTOWNSLC, Bitter Sweet
> :uh:    impala65 aka roberto g changed names again?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 09:43 PM~12373016
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: duceoutdaroof, G-Bodyman, ATTN WHORE, --TJ--, Devious Sixty8, bigj81
> 
> ...


i got one, how much you willing to split with?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2008, 09:42 PM~12373732
> *i got one, how much you willing to split with?
> *


The cream one???? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--+Dec 8 2008, 08:17 PM~12373463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 10:44 PM~12373757
> *The cream one???? :0
> *


nope.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

24's gone............26's here i come


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2008, 08:46 PM~12373777
> *24's gone............26's here i come
> *


what a waste.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2008, 09:46 PM~12373772
> *nope.
> *


  dont think you gon let that one go soon huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 09:05 PM~12373312
> *:uh:  i ain't claimin him no more.  and he knows why.    huge dissappointment.  dunno where i went wrong.    :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 10:47 PM~12373786
> *  dont think you gon let that one go soon huh?
> *


nope. need to make room for the 86 grand prix.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2008, 10:46 PM~12373777
> *24's gone............26's here i come
> *


blackness confirmed :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 10:54 PM~12373881
> *blackness confirmed  :uh:
> *


nah he just wants to ride with Jesus up in the clouds. I'd offer him dancing in the clouds maztequita but he wouldn't have any elbow room in it.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 10:44 PM~12373761
> *
> :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2008, 08:55 PM~12373901
> *nah he just wants to ride with Jesus up in the clouds.  I'd offer him dancing in the clouds maztequita but he wouldn't have any elbow room in it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2008, 08:46 PM~12373777
> *24's gone............26's here i come
> *


26'S GONE, .......28'S HERE I COME :biggrin: ................ J/K i aint buying no more big wheels


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 06:29 PM~12371003
> *Mayne must be nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,victor u ready for dat type of action out there??????
> *


 :uh: :uh: mamalo.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 09:36 PM~12374434
> *:uh:  :uh: mamalo.. :biggrin:
> *


Pinche seloso,,,,,,,,,:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WAT UP NIX!!! WHERE U BEEN HIDING....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 11:43 PM~12374543
> *Pinche seloso,,,,,,,,,:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: QUE ROLLO WUEY! WHATS UP WITH DA CADDY, U ALMOST FINISHED WITH IT HOMIE...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 11:44 PM~12374556
> *WAT UP NIX!!! WHERE U BEEN HIDING....
> *


 :uh: o' friend azz actin *****


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 11:53 PM~12374701
> *:uh:  o' friend azz actin *****
> *


GO TO UR ROOM LOCK DA DOOR AND DONT COME OUT TILL I SAY SO!!!!!
:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 10:01 PM~12374820
> *GO TO UR ROOM LOCK DA DOOR AND DONT COME OUT TILL I SAY SO!!!!!
> :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 8 2008, 08:57 PM~12373926
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 8 2008, 09:45 PM~12374584
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: QUE ROLLO WUEY! WHATS UP WITH DA CADDY, U ALMOST FINISHED WITH IT HOMIE...
> *


Ha almost finished aint da word,,,,, more like almost barely starting to start to finish lol na homie got these peoples buckets leavin oil stains in my driveway dat I gota work on first so I can make da money for the frijoles and noodle soup then ill be able to get it done,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,plus u aint ready for me to come bust dat ass in front of ur house ona house call anyways,,,,,,,,:biggrin: :0:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 7 2008, 07:57 PM~12363168
> *
> THE PERFECT COUPLE:
> 
> ...


He ain't nothing but a hoochie mama! lmfao


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 8 2008, 10:10 PM~12374935
> *He ain't nothing but a hoochie mama! lmfao
> *


:ugh:
booty booty booty booty rockin everywhere!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 8 2008, 10:10 PM~12374935
> *He ain't nothing but a hoochie mama! lmfao
> *


 :0 so u are down with the swirl??? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 8 2008, 10:19 PM~12375067
> *
> *


if u didnt have on a white t shirt i wouldnt have seen yo black ass..and its daytime in the pic :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 10:21 PM~12375090
> *if u didnt have on a white t shirt i wouldnt have seen yo black ass..and its daytime in the pic  :0
> *


i dunno.. im gettin 2 fkin dark..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 8 2008, 10:22 PM~12375109
> *i dunno.. im gettin 2 fkin dark..
> *


***** u been dark :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

old skoo fosgate still for salel.. brand new still in box with all paperwork. make good stocking stuffer.  serious offers only. :biggrin: 
real thing looks nicer all black chrome. i'll get pic of it soon.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 10:23 PM~12375124
> ****** u been dark  :biggrin:
> *


Look at da pot callin da kettle black,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 10:26 PM~12375170
> *Look at da pot callin da kettle black,,,,,,,,,,
> *


hey thats racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 12:22 AM~12375109
> *i dunno.. im gettin 2 fkin dark..
> *


gettin? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

four 1/2" parker faucets.. pm offers.  

fk pics..ya'll know wut they look like.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 8 2008, 10:27 PM~12375189
> *hey thats racist!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Its only half racist


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2008, 10:36 PM~12375289
> *Its only half racist
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 8 2008, 11:14 PM~12374986
> *:ugh:
> booty booty booty booty rockin everywhere!
> *


lmfao!!! Where ol boy at? lmfao!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 08:43 PM~12373016
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: duceoutdaroof, G-Bodyman, ATTN WHORE, --TJ--, Devious Sixty8, bigj81
> 
> ...


No I don't have any for sale. Why are you looking for one?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 8 2008, 10:23 PM~12375124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno... fkin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 12:10 AM~12374933
> *Ha almost finished aint da word,,,,, more like almost barely starting to start to finish lol na homie got these peoples buckets leavin oil stains in my driveway dat I gota work on first so I can make da money for the frijoles and noodle soup then ill be able to get it done,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,plus u aint ready for me to come bust dat ass in front of ur house ona house call anyways,,,,,,,,:biggrin: :0:
> *


 hno: hno: :rofl:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Dec 8 2008, 11:51 PM~12375518
> *No I don't have any for sale. Why are you looking for one?
> *


Yea man, want get me one so i can use it as a daily driver


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 09:43 PM~12373016
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: duceoutdaroof, G-Bodyman, ATTN WHORE, --TJ--, Devious Sixty8, bigj81
> 
> ...


IM SELLING MY 87 CUTLASS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 9 2008, 12:03 AM~12375668
> *IM SELLING MY 87 CUTLASS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


My first car was a regal so tryn get another one


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 8 2008, 11:59 PM~12375617
> *i dunno... fkin
> *


Nah... dont think he's doing that....says hes on myspace


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 12:30 AM~12375208
> *four    1/2" parker faucets..    pm offers.
> 
> fk pics..ya'll know wut they look like.
> *


sold


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 8 2008, 11:09 PM~12375757
> *Nah... dont think he's doing that....says hes on myspace
> *


he postin our pics.. they look good


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+Dec 8 2008, 11:38 PM~12375319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHECK THEM OUT ON MYSPACE


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 8 2008, 11:14 PM~12374986
> *booty booty booty booty rockin everywhere!
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2008, 10:54 PM~12373881
> *blackness confirmed  :uh:
> *


starting to wonder if you wraped the suspention to hop or to hold ya fat ass up.....kenny laced u up with sum supaflys and u just in her actin a fool.......now u don't wanna go there with me i'll own yo ass from my phone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 9 2008, 09:55 AM~12377345
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ay buey! that is a tight shitter!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 9 2008, 09:54 AM~12377340
> *:biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


you still down to do those photoshoots for streetlow mag? pm me your #.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 10:45 AM~12377699
> *starting to wonder if you wraped the suspention to hop or to hold ya fat ass up.....kenny laced u up with sum supaflys and u just in her actin a fool.......now u don't wanna go there with me i'll own yo ass from my phone
> *


that was it :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 01:30 PM~12379221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how about a HOP contest!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 9 2008, 01:40 PM~12379333
> *how about a HOP contest!!!!!
> *


so you can chip out again?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 02:49 PM~12380003
> *so you can chip out again?
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 9 2008, 01:03 PM~12380128
> *:0
> *


+1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2008, 03:24 PM~12380279
> *+1
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 9 2008, 01:49 PM~12380476
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne slim. dunno.. think this way to go..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Pics fron H.L.C. Toy & Food Drive are now up...click link to be taken to site

hlc toy drive 08


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 06:28 PM~12381785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


urklemobile.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 9 2008, 07:55 AM~12377345
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


someone buy this girl a manicure who ever it is :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 08:45 AM~12377699
> *starting to wonder if you wraped the suspention to hop or to hold ya fat ass up.....kenny laced u up with sum supaflys and u just in her actin a fool.......now u don't wanna go there with me i'll own yo ass from my phone
> *


he doesnt even know why he molding his suspension


----------



## Mr.409 (Aug 14, 2008)

its been a long time but im back with a new name on this shit!! 
for who dont know its me james out of empire c.c,, well i moved to the valley about 2 weeks a go.. if you need to talk to me you can get me on this and or call me at 832 359 1300


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.409_@Dec 9 2008, 06:02 PM~12382086
> *its been a long time but im back with a new name on this shit!!
> for who dont know its me james out of empire c.c,, well i moved to the valley about 2 weeks a go.. if you need to talk to me you can get me on this and or call me at 832 359 1300
> *


Dzzzz nuuutzzzz now knows you james :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.409_@Dec 9 2008, 05:02 PM~12382086
> *its been a long time but im back with a new name on this shit!!
> for who dont know its me james out of empire c.c,, well i moved to the valley about 2 weeks a go.. if you need to talk to me you can get me on this and or call me at 832 359 1300
> *


pics of said 409. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 06:06 PM~12382144
> *pics of said 409.  :biggrin:
> *


area code :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 9 2008, 04:34 PM~12381829
> *Pics fron H.L.C. Toy & Food Drive are now up...click link to be taken to site
> 
> hlc toy drive 08
> *











]

love these pic of DARKSIDE...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

black and red is a good combo :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 05:11 PM~12382203
> *black and red is a good combo  :biggrin:
> *


INDEED... :0 THANKS FOR DONATING THAT 20.. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 05:12 PM~12382216
> *INDEED... :0  THANKS FOR DONATING THAT 20.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


did big pimp go drop that other 20 off?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 12:30 PM~12379221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0. Day after my bday!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 07:15 PM~12382246
> *did big pimp go drop that other 20 off?
> *


you suppose to cover that since you lost bet. don't pull a ragalac. pay what you owe.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 9 2008, 07:18 PM~12382289
> *:0. Day after my bday!! :biggrin:
> *


:uh: so you'll be too hung over to attend?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 07:11 PM~12382203
> *black and red is a good combo  :biggrin:
> *


"I" know huh :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 05:23 PM~12382348
> *you suppose to cover that since you lost bet.  don't pull a ragalac. pay what you owe.
> *


bitch i always pay what i owe. dont try and weasel out of this shit. u knew my money was on dela hoya losing aint my fault u didnt read before you bet.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 9 2008, 06:18 PM~12382289
> *:0. Day after my bday!! :biggrin:
> *


Getting old in tha 09


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 07:29 PM~12382423
> *bitch i always pay what i owe.  dont try and weasel out of this shit. u knew my money was on dela hoya losing aint my fault u didnt read before you bet.
> *


fk you *****.. i had delahoeya loosing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 9 2008, 05:18 PM~12382289
> *:0. Day after my bday!! :biggrin:
> *


i forgot you got the same bday as wall and eman, remember the casino trip


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 07:30 PM~12382430
> *Getting old in tha 09
> *


she ain't no spring chicken.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 06:31 PM~12382455
> *she ain't no spring chicken.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 07:27 PM~12382396
> *"I" know huh :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 05:35 PM~12382493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not a 60 but u get the idea


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

black/red is gay


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u call a black 59 rag gay and u got a 68 fast back.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 06:43 PM~12382559
> *black/red is gay
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 07:44 PM~12382574
> *u call a black 59 rag gay and u got a 68 fast back.
> *


i said the color scheme is gay. but then again, so are you. mr dinosaur scrubs, fake ass wannabe dooogie hauser actin azz *****.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 07:43 PM~12382559
> *black/red is gay
> *


awww ***** dont get me started on the GAY ass fingerprint grafix on that ragetyass 68 u got


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 05:50 PM~12382656
> *i said the color scheme is gay.      but then again, so are you.  mr dinosaur scrubs, fake ass wannabe dooogie hauser actin azz *****.
> *


in the shop 2 months after, out 2 weeks before, nuff said


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 07:51 PM~12382664
> *awww ***** dont get me started on the GAY ass fingerprint grafix on that ragetyass 68 u got
> *


beats bowtie on your trunk lid. or that pamela anderson mural you TRIED. 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok. half time.. going to lunch..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 06:24 PM~12382364
> *:uh:  so you'll be too hung over to attend?
> *


Maybe! :cheesy: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 06:30 PM~12382430
> *Getting old in tha 09
> *


  Lol! Fker! You'll be there one day youngster!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2008, 06:30 PM~12382440
> *i forgot you got the same bday as wall and eman, remember the casino trip
> *


Aw yea I remember. Memories! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 06:31 PM~12382455
> *she ain't no spring chicken.
> *


Haha! Fk it. Its all good tho.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 9 2008, 07:12 PM~12382917
> *  Lol! Fker! You'll be there one day youngster!
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 08:00 PM~12382785
> *beats bowtie on your trunk lid.      or that pamela anderson mural you TRIED.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bitch u still got a chain wheel in that ragety muthafuca.....bitch aint seen a clear coat since 68....bucket ass wackback rust is an improvment.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 07:31 PM~12383145
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 07:35 PM~12383194
> *bitch u still got a chain wheel in that ragety muthafuca.....bitch aint seen a clear coat since 68....bucket ass wackback rust is an improvment.....
> *


They didnt use BC/CC in 1968


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i got a ton of em fatboy.....close ya chops :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 07:35 PM~12383194
> *bitch u still got a chain wheel in that ragety muthafuca.....bitch aint seen a clear coat since 68....bucket ass wackback rust is an improvment.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 08:42 PM~12383274
> *They didnt use BC/CC in 1968
> *


thankx alot man with tha nice 63......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 08:53 PM~12383397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


solid


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 07:58 PM~12383463
> *solid
> *


Fight the power!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 08:59 PM~12383479
> *Fight the power!
> *


assa momma lake um


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 09:02 PM~12383512
> *assa momma lake um
> *


bitch go count your calories


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 09:29 PM~12383780
> *bitch go count your calories
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 09:29 PM~12383780
> *bitch go count your calories
> *


ain't you late for one of your olive garden dates? o' romantic ass big spender.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 09:37 PM~12383870
> *ain't you late for one of your olive garden dates?  o' romantic ass big spender.
> *


says the man that banned from all southside area buffets....who cant get a date to save his life


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 9 2008, 09:37 PM~12383870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 09:42 PM~12383913
> *says the man that banned from all southside area buffets....who cant get a date to save his life
> *


das cuz after he cleans them out and licks tha tables......they gotta forklift his ass out that bitchcuz he cant wobble outta there himself


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 09:42 PM~12383913
> *says the man that banned from all southside area buffets....who cant get a date to save his life
> *


mayne, SLIM on a rampage 2nite. :angry: 

guess pamela anderson mural, struck a nerve.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 9 2008, 09:46 PM~12383957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 9 2008, 07:51 PM~12384016
> *:0  :0
> :0
> :0  :0
> ...


+1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2008, 09:50 PM~12384006
> *:0  :0
> *


he knew what he was doing when he tried to have that mural on car. "imma show people how much i'm into white gurls"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 07:52 PM~12384022
> *he knew what he was doing when he tried to have that mural on car.  "imma show people how much i'm into white gurls"
> *


neegah say slim into white girls...say it aint so slim :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2008, 09:53 PM~12384031
> *neegah say slim into white girls...say it aint so slim :0
> *


slim likes those chicanitas.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 09:52 PM~12384022
> *he knew what he was doing when he tried to have that mural on car.  "imma show people how much i'm into white gurls"
> *


 :0 


> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 9 2008, 09:53 PM~12384031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 










































































































:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 09:47 PM~12383977
> *mayne, SLIM on a rampage 2nite.  :angry:
> 
> guess pamela anderson mural, struck a nerve.
> *


yea it did all that money i spent on that paint job and i had to repaint it....but u wouldnt know anything about that.......:biggrin: u know what happends to cars when they dont get treated right ask coca pearl....and you shit on jackstands


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 09:52 PM~12384022
> *he knew what he was doing when he tried to have that mural on car.  "imma show people how much i'm into white gurls"
> *


u aint into no girls .......spend yo nights beatin yo meat and playin with ya tits


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 9 2008, 07:53 PM~12384037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 09:55 PM~12384050
> *yea it did all that money i spent on that paint job and i had to repaint it....but u wouldnt know anything about that.......:biggrin: u know what happends to cars when they dont get treated right ask coca pearl....and you shit on jackstands
> *


I know how it feels :yessad: it feels bad shame on you  stop makin fun of his mural


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 07:58 PM~12384072
> *u aint into no girls .......spend yo nights beatin yo meat and playin with ya tits
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2008, 09:53 PM~12384031
> *neegah say slim into white girls...say it aint so slim :0
> *


shit if she built right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2008, 09:53 PM~12384031
> *neegah say slim into white girls...say it aint so slim :0
> *


makes em weak, blk mans kryptonite. white gurl gonna be rollin around in slim's escalade on 26's..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 9 2008, 09:55 PM~12384050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 9 2008, 07:59 PM~12384091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 9 2008, 09:59 PM~12384080
> *I know how it feels :yessad: it feels bad shame on you  stop makin fun of his mural
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 10:00 PM~12384099
> *makes em weak, blk mans kyrptonite.  white gonna gonna be rollin around in slim's escalade on 26's..
> *


scales makes u weak.......***** gotta go to the truck weigh station :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 10:01 PM~12384111
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: keep makin fun of the olive garden part


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 10:00 PM~12384099
> *makes em weak, blk mans kryptonite.  white gurl gonna be rollin around in slim's escalade on 26's..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 10:03 PM~12384136
> *scales makes u weak.......***** gotta go to the truck weigh station :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: that best you can do? mayne.. even snitch roberto g got better material then that.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 9 2008, 10:04 PM~12384165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 9 2008, 10:03 PM~12384149
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  keep makin fun of the olive garden part
> *


i aint making fun of olive garden.. i'm making fun of fools that go speed all that $ on brawds at those high end places like that. thats all.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 07:52 PM~12384022
> *he knew what he was doing when he tried to have that mural on car.  "imma show people how much i'm into white gurls"
> *


word on da street is you like a few whitegirls yourself :0 
:rofl:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 10:04 PM~12384168
> *:uh:      that best you can do?  mayne..  even snitch roberto g got better material then that.
> *


***** dat shit was funny....i can see yo ass standin in line between two 18 wheelers waitin yo turn


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 9 2008, 10:07 PM~12384205
> *word on da street  is you like a few whitegirls yourself :0
> :rofl:
> *


yea i seen the pics of them ol busted up ass hos that ***** pullin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 08:09 PM~12384229
> *yea i seen the pics of them ol busted up ass hos that ***** pullin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller+Dec 9 2008, 10:07 PM~12384205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok. that one was funny. bitch. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boy boy boy.. theses ****** on a roll


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 10:13 PM~12384279
> *naw, word on street is a few white gurls was diggin me.    but then again, i can't blame em.. i'm pretty fly for a fat guy.
> ok.  that one was funny.  bitch.  :uh:
> *


i know if i painted the pic for u would agree


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 10:18 PM~12384323
> *boy boy boy.. theses ****** on a roll
> *


thats racist


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 08:13 PM~12384279
> *naw, word on street is a few white gurls was diggin me.    but then again, i can't blame em.. i'm pretty fly for a fat guy.
> ok.  that one was funny.  bitch.  :uh:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRVi0paZlfI...player_embedded :nono: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRVi0paZlfI...player_embedded :thumbsup: heard it was the other way around :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 9 2008, 10:23 PM~12384387
> * heard it was the other way around :0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


heard wrong.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 9 2008, 08:19 PM~12384330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


failed


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne ****** gettin rolled on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 08:28 PM~12384431
> *
> failed
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:32 PM~12384478
> *Mayne ****** gettin rolled on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Whats Good Guys?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 9 2008, 10:32 PM~12384482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh.. this from a ***** who bakes cakes. you last fool to come there trying to talk shyt.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 10:44 PM~12384633
> *Whats Good Guys?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 10:41 PM~12384599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MY *****!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 10:44 PM~12384633
> *Whats Good Guys?
> *


deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuutttttttzzzzzzzz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 9 2008, 09:45 PM~12384642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: MY *****!!!
> *




















































:biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 07:45 PM~12384638
> *:uh:
> *


what?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 08:41 PM~12384599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bahahahaha :biggrin: knowmtalmbout knowmsayin gansta,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:46 PM~12384663
> *Bahahahaha :biggrin: knowmtalmbout knowmsayin gansta,,,,,,,,,,
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 07:45 PM~12384647
> *deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuutttttttzzzzzzzz
> *


Nice.... As if I didnt See that Comming From Someone! Hows it going Slim??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 08:44 PM~12384633
> *Whats Good Guys?
> *


slim got u.. but im a get u again..
thissssssssssssss diccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 10:46 PM~12384662
> *what?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 9 2008, 08:32 PM~12384482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. tommorow is chicken day


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 10:47 PM~12384673
> *Nice.... As if I didnt See that Comming From Someone! Hows it going Slim??
> *


chillin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 10:48 PM~12384690
> *naw.. tommorow is chicken day
> *


kfc still has that 2 dollar lunch special?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 08:46 PM~12384662
> *what?
> *


Sup princess word on da street is u got ebola??????????????????


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 9 2008, 07:49 PM~12384697
> *chillin
> *


Cool cool...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 10:50 PM~12384708
> *Sup princess word on da street is u got ebola??????????????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

este vato. lmao!


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 07:50 PM~12384708
> *Sup princess word on da street is u got ebola??????????????????
> *


oh thats good to know....but na... No Crazy Shit Like that! 
How Have you Been?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 9 2008, 08:49 PM~12384703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
da fuck!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 10:53 PM~12384753
> *i dunno... i dont eat alot of chicken.. yall mofos and the stereotypes..
> racist bitches!
> not all black people love chicken...
> ...


x2, man i busted out laughing at the crib. fkn noe. lmao!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 09:41 PM~12384599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 9 2008, 08:55 PM~12384772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da fuck you laughin at


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 08:53 PM~12384752
> *oh thats good to know....but na... No Crazy Shit Like that!
> How Have you Been?
> *


Ha not wat I hear, heard u had ABOWLOFDEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahahahaa gotcha white girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 09:00 PM~12384828
> *thats ***** trippin
> da fuck you laughin at
> *


Ha had to set er up to getter good


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 9 2008, 09:58 PM~12384804
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 10:53 PM~12384753
> *i dunno... i dont eat alot of chicken.. yall mofos and the stereotypes..
> racist bitches!
> not all black people love chicken...
> ...


us mexicans like chicken too. tastes better with mole' :cheesy:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 08:00 PM~12384835
> *Ha not wat I hear, heard u had ABOWLOFDEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahahahaa gotcha white girl!!!!!!!!
> *


OOOO.... Good Job....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 9 2008, 09:02 PM~12384858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 09:03 PM~12384877
> *OOOO.... Good Job....
> *


Thank u I try I try,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a and why them undies u got on in ur avi look like u wearing batmans cape for some draws??????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 10:00 PM~12384828
> *da fuck you laughin at
> *


 :uh: Wtf does it look like I'm laughin at?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 10:07 PM~12384938
> *Thank u I try I try,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a and why them undies u got on in ur avi look like u wearing batmans cape for some draws??????
> *


 :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 08:07 PM~12384938
> *Thank u I try I try,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a and why them undies u got on in ur avi look like u wearing batmans cape for some draws??????
> *


 :roflmao: Lol.... thats Brazilian Cut Panties for ya! 
I would have never Thought of that!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Either that or its the Fact I got a white Girl Booty! one or the two!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 9 2008, 09:08 PM~12384964
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Se va sentar arribba de mi la free willy lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 09:09 PM~12384979
> *:roflmao: Lol.... thats Brazilian Cut Panties for ya!
> I would have never Thought of that!
> *


Brazilian hu??? 







How many brazilian curtains had to be cut to make one them for u???????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 10:07 PM~12384938
> *Thank u I try I try,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,a and why them undies u got on in ur avi look like u wearing batmans cape for some draws??????
> *


Lol! You're a fool. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 9 2008, 11:40 AM~12379333
> *how about a HOP contest!!!!!
> *


HOW BOUT YOU COME OUT AND HOP FOR FREE THIS ONE TIME ...  
HLC WILL GIVE OUT MONEY *"LIKE ALWAYZ "* AT THE 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC IN APRIL TO YOU HOPPERS...  

BUT IF YOU WANT ILL CHARGE ALL THE HOPPERS 25 TO HOP AND MONEY GOES TO WHO EVER HOP HIGHEST.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 9 2008, 09:08 PM~12384961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


white girl booty
:yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 09:11 PM~12385007
> *Either that or its the Fact I got a white Girl Booty! one or the two!
> *


Or choice d,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,none of the above,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 08:32 PM~12384478
> *Mayne ****** gettin rolled on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


# 11/12 NEXT SATURDAY..PUSHED THE DATE UP.. :0


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Goofy!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 09:15 PM~12385063
> *devious's dick!
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 09:17 PM~12385097
> * Hey Goofy!
> *


  WUT UP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 09:17 PM~12385095
> *# 11/12 NEXT SATURDAY..PUSHED THE DATE UP.. :0
> *


I need pics!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 11:20 PM~12385129
> *I need pics!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:20 PM~12385129
> *I need pics!!!!!!
> *


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 08:19 PM~12385116
> * WUT UP
> *


Chillen Chillen.... what you been up too?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 10:15 PM~12385063
> *devious's dick!
> :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: You aint right!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 9 2008, 09:22 PM~12385146
> *Chillen Chillen.... what you been up too?
> *


just planning HLC events for next yr..got five already..confirmed


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 08:24 PM~12385165
> *just planning HLC events for next yr..got five already..confirmed
> *


Bad Ass, thats good your Staying Busy!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 09:22 PM~12385144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam dem hoes is fresh!!!!!!!!! Too bad got money tied up in dis ragedy ass lac!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 09:27 PM~12385202
> *Dam dem hoes is fresh!!!!!!!!! Too bad got money tied up in dis ragedy ass lac!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


YEP..IM PASSING THEM UP..GOT THE 2001 REISSUED 11'S..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 08:44 PM~12384634
> *oh.. this from a ***** who bakes cakes.      you last fool to come there trying to talk shyt.
> *


BITCH YOU KNOW YOU WANT SOME CAKE :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 10:22 PM~12385144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
no need for these


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 09:29 PM~12385216
> *YEP..IM PASSING THEM UP..GOT THE 2001 REISSUED 11'S..
> *


Plus my sixrings look better (I gota say dat cuz I can't afford them new ones


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 9 2008, 09:23 PM~12385164
> *:roflmao: You aint right!
> *


ugh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 9 2008, 10:53 PM~12384753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you baked a cake for a dude. mas puto!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2008, 09:33 PM~12385267
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> no need for these
> *


No need for them rear doors on ur car also midget so shut ur cum depository :0: :0: :0:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2008, 10:38 PM~12385340
> *No need for them rear doors on ur car also midget so shut ur cum depository :0: :0: :0:
> *


 :uh: i see your in a row. im going to leave you alone because i have nothin :|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2008, 09:39 PM~12385354
> *:uh:  i see your in a row. im going to leave you alone because i have nothin :|
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 09:37 PM~12385327
> *i like chicken too.
> you baked a cake for a dude.      mas puto!
> *


NO JOTTO IT WAS FOR A CHICK PUTO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 9 2008, 11:46 PM~12385430
> *NO JOTTO IT WAS FOR A CHICK PUTO
> *


well, that make it ok? to be baking a cake like a fk'n trick?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 09:50 PM~12385472
> *well, that make it ok?    to be baking a cake like a fk'n trick?
> *


no worse than you slippin and fallin in ham juice!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 09:50 PM~12385472
> *well, that make it ok?    to be baking a cake like a fk'n trick?
> *


SCREW YOU TRANNYMAN :biggrin:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 08:53 PM~12384753
> *i dunno... i dont eat alot of chicken.. yall mofos and the stereotypes..
> racist bitches!
> not all black people love chicken...
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: THTS FUCKED UP :rant: :rant:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 9 2008, 11:25 PM~12385903
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2008, 11:51 PM~12385494
> *no worse than you slippin and fallin in ham juice!
> *


ah,but i was making ham for me and kin folks.. not for some random brawd.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 9 2008, 10:26 PM~12385915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

3 Members: ChocolateThriller, *MISSLINDSEYROSE*, 63RIVI :0


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 12:34 AM~12386493
> *3 Members: ChocolateThriller, MISSLINDSEYROSE, 63RIVI :0
> *




seriously? your dumb..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 9 2008, 11:37 PM~12386510
> *seriously? your dumb..
> *


 :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 01:38 AM~12386517
> *:dunno:  :twak:
> *


bake her a cake *****. 


:roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 11:39 PM~12386520
> *bake her a cake *****.
> :roflmao:
> *


ALRIGHT ILL GIVE THAT ONE TOO YOU SOME FUNNY SHIT :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: GONNA COST CHINGOS LA FEDIA :biggrin:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 12:39 AM~12386520
> *bake her a cake *****.
> :roflmao:
> *




*****.. you too?!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 9 2008, 11:43 PM~12386550
> ******.. you too?!
> *


AW SHIT IM CALLIN MAURY IN THE CASE OF LITTLE DEVIOUS ROSE YOU ARE THE FATHER:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 12:45 AM~12386565
> *AW SHIT IM CALLIN MAURY IN THE CASE OF LITTLE DEVIOUS ROSE YOU ARE THE FATHER:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




***** please.. don't even much start.. 
i can call you out on more than one thing..
so, let's NOT go there..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 9 2008, 11:47 PM~12386575
> ****** please.. don't even much start..
> i can call you out on more than one thing..
> so, let's NOT go there..
> *



:0 THAT'S IT?!?!?!??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose+Dec 10 2008, 01:43 AM~12386550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
lets.. 









*


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 12:51 AM~12386600
> *what i say?  :dunno:
> :uh:
> 
> ...





"if" i knew how to upload pictures on here
trust me.. i would


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 01:54 AM~12386610
> *"if" i knew how to upload pictures on here
> trust me.. i would
> *


easy.. 


[ img] (picture URL.. like htttp//dot.comwhatever.jpg) [/img] thats all it takes. :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 9 2008, 11:54 PM~12386610
> *"if" i knew how to upload pictures on here
> trust me.. i would
> *



FAIL :loco:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2008, 11:56 PM~12386624
> *easy..
> [ img ]  (picture URL.. like htttp//dot.comwhatever.jpg) [/img]    thats all it takes.  :biggrin:
> *



aw cake tryin to keep the peace an shit


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 12:56 AM~12386624
> *easy..
> [ img]  (picture URL.. like htttp//dot.comwhatever.jpg) [/img]    thats all it takes.  :biggrin:
> *
























i won't talk shit about his personal life, BUT
i do find this very funny


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:03 AM~12386665
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 02:03 AM~12386665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: mr clean the toilet bowl *****..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 02:04 AM~12386674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 01:04 AM~12386674
> *
> 
> 
> ...




my *****....
did you forget that i have a picture of your FEET?!
better yet of your BLACK ASS!?

man.. hold up 
let me get on the OTHER computer!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 02:06 AM~12386684
> *my *****....
> did you forget that i have a picture of your FEET?!
> better yet of your BLACK ASS!?
> ...


*NO!! * dont nobody wanna see that..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 02:07 AM~12386689
> *NO!!     dont nobody wanna see that..
> *


x2


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 01:07 AM~12386689
> *NO!!     dont nobody wanna see that..
> *





um, how do you upload videos?!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 02:07 AM~12386695
> *um, how do you upload videos?!
> *


only youtube.. but if its his booty pics.. i aint telling you how.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 01:06 AM~12386684
> *my *****....
> did you forget that i have a picture of your FEET?!
> dont post up no pics of guys ass! :angry:*


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 01:09 AM~12386703
> *only youtube..    but if  its his booty pics.. i aint telling you how.
> *




hell the fuck no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: 


lindsey why dont you just admit you and chocolate thriller..got something going on. i can sense the sexual tention. ya'll go get a room or something.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 12:07 AM~12386689
> *NO!!     dont nobody wanna see that..
> *


speakin of ass who's ass is this??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 02:12 AM~12386725
> *speakin of ass who's ass is this??
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 01:12 AM~12386725
> *speakin of ass who's ass is this??
> 
> 
> ...


Any better shots? :cheesy:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 12:11 AM~12386720
> *:uh:
> lindsey  why dont you just admit you and chocolate thriller..got something going on.  i can sense the sexual tention.  ya'll go get a room or something.
> *


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 12:12 AM~12386725
> *speakin of ass who's ass is this??
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 01:14 AM~12386737
> *
> 
> 
> ...




no, but you are


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 01:11 AM~12386720
> *:uh:
> lindsey  why dont you just admit you and chocolate thriller..got something going on.  i can sense the sexual tention.  ya'll go get a room or something.
> *




***** hell no your trippin....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:barf: 


my eyes are burning. :banghead:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:15 AM~12386740
> *no, but you are
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!!!!!!!!
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 02:16 AM~12386744
> ****** hell no your trippin....
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:15 AM~12386740
> *no, but you are
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: all that got me this tho


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 01:17 AM~12386751
> *:twak: all that got me this tho
> 
> 
> ...





***** DELETE THAT now!
that doesn't even much look right...
i PROMISE i had a SWIMMING SUIT ON!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 12:17 AM~12386751
> *:twak: all that got me this tho
> 
> 
> ...



man hold up playa!!!

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 10 2008, 02:17 AM~12386748
> *SICK!!!!!!!!
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 01:19 AM~12386757
> ****** DELETE THAT now!
> that doesn't even much look right...
> i PROMISE i had a SWIMMING SUIT ON!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 02:19 AM~12386757
> ****** DELETE THAT now!
> that doesn't even much look right...
> i PROMISE i had a SWIMMING SUIT ON!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:19 AM~12386757
> ****** DELETE THAT now!
> that doesn't even much look right...
> i PROMISE i had a SWIMMING SUIT ON!
> *


 :0 ooo the lies


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 01:20 AM~12386770
> *:0 ooo the lies
> *




okay, but i ain't lying *****


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:21 AM~12386777
> *okay, but i ain't lying *****
> *


its ok mija :loco:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 01:24 AM~12386789
> *its ok mija :loco:
> *




so, no more pictures? or you want to keep on going..
i found the picture with your nasty ass feet!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:30 AM~12386814
> *so, no more pictures? or you want to keep on going..
> i found the picture with your nasty ass feet!
> *



:0


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 10 2008, 01:32 AM~12386824
> *:0
> *




haha i'm sure you already know..
damn, where is big john at?
he would be lovin' this subject!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:30 AM~12386814
> *so, no more pictures? or you want to keep on going..
> i found the picture with your nasty ass feet!
> *


 :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:33 AM~12386829
> *haha i'm sure you already know..
> damn, where is big john at?
> he would be lovin' this subject!
> *



keep devious brother out of this


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose+Dec 10 2008, 02:06 AM~12386684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JESUS FUCKEN SHIT, THERE GOES MY FUCKEN CHRISTMAS SPIRIT!!!*

:burn: X 2,000,000!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 02:19 AM~12386762
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

WTF?!?!!?!? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2008, 08:09 AM~12387799
> *WTF?!?!!?!? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i thought i was bad with the ass pics..
but frank done came threw and murder the topic with his


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 07:42 AM~12387722
> *JESUS FUCKEN SHIT, THERE GOES MY FUCKEN CHRISTMAS SPIRIT!!!
> 
> :burn: X 2,000,000!!!
> *


X 1.895.125.126.215.216. to the 5th power 

Watch this to take your mind out of it.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 11:11 AM~12388206
> *i thought i was bad with the ass pics..
> but frank done came threw and murder the topic with his
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 10 2008, 11:13 AM~12388229
> *X 1.895.125.126.215.216. to the 5th power
> 
> Watch this to take your mind out of it.
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 10 2008, 11:13 AM~12388229
> *X 1.895.125.126.215.216. to the 5th power
> 
> Watch this to take your mind out of it.
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 01:17 AM~12386751
> *:twak: all that got me this tho
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 10:11 AM~12388206
> *i thought i was bad with the ass pics..
> but frank done came threw and murder the topic with his
> *







LMAO!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* lone star*, Devious Sixty8
I SAW THE 60 FIRST IN LINE TO GET CUT........... :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 10 2008, 12:15 AM~12386738
> *:uh:
> *


somebody jealous... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 11:15 PM~12385062
> *HOW BOUT YOU COME OUT AND HOP FOR FREE THIS ONE TIME ...
> HLC WILL GIVE OUT MONEY  "LIKE ALWAYZ " AT THE 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC IN APRIL TO YOU HOPPERS...
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 9 2008, 11:30 AM~12379221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 11:06 AM~12389267
> *:scrutinize:
> *


So if theres no money involved you wouldnt support??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 10 2008, 01:27 PM~12389477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well el camino looks like its gunna be parked for a while.. car is smoking bad . im a need to do a ring job on this bitch..still key starts, but smoking cars in a lowrider foul..

lucky i got another 305 but has a flat cam.. might as well put a performance cam in it..


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 11:40 AM~12388999
> *LMAO!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 01:15 PM~12389864
> *:happysad:
> *


 :angry: i hope you pop a hemroid next time you want to send me another one of your pics! :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

oh man wtf.......i just threw up that is some nasty ass shit.........ole ass clown looking ass nikka


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 10 2008, 01:20 PM~12389909
> *oh man wtf.......i just threw up  that is some nasty ass shit.........ole ass clown looking ass nikka
> *


 :uh: what is you talkin bout or to who homie?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose+Dec 10 2008, 01:15 AM~12386740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 10 2008, 01:20 PM~12389909
> *oh man wtf.......i just threw up  that is some nasty ass shit.........ole ass clown looking ass nikka
> *


the pic of that chocolate thriller guy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 10 2008, 02:36 PM~12390022
> *the pic of that chocolate thriller guy
> *


that's your boy. at least now you know what he looks like. :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:



:burn:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 01:46 PM~12390091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 01:45 PM~12390081
> *that's your boy.  at least now you know what he looks like.  :burn:
> *


lmao..... :barf: :barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:barf: :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

LMAO THAT SHIT IS GONNA FOLLOW HIM WHEREVER HE GOES


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 01:46 PM~12390091
> *
> 
> 
> ...






hahahaha good one darkness! 
to bad everyone thinks yall are brothers  
like whenever we went to play pool monday night!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 12:46 PM~12390091
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bout time you came out the closet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:53 PM~12390153
> *hahahaha good one darkness!
> to bad everyone thinks yall are brothers
> like whenever we went to play pool monday night!
> *


yea.. that was funny


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

had to censor that pic. :burn:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 12:53 PM~12390153
> *hahahaha good one darkness!
> to bad everyone thinks yall are brothers
> like whenever we went to play pool monday night!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 12:55 PM~12390170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: all day baby


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 12:55 PM~12390172
> *had to censor that pic.  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck...!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 10 2008, 01:48 PM~12390114
> *LMAO THAT SHIT IS GONNA FOLLOW HIM WHEREVER HE GOES
> *




haha dude frank and dani are here at my house
& dani and i are laughing at frank  
oh man.. i just did the 1 tablespoon of cinnamon challenge
. . . . not a good idea :/


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 10 2008, 12:36 PM~12390022
> *the pic of that chocolate thriller guy
> *



listen here mr.get my ass spanked by a stripper at showpalace all 10 buttcheeks :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 12:57 PM~12390198
> *holy fuck...!
> *



lunchtime bitchez :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 02:58 PM~12390203
> *listen here mr.get my ass spanked by a stripper at showpalace
> *


you forgot about the t-shirt being ripped off infront of all the fellas. lmao!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 01:55 PM~12390172
> *had to censor that pic.  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...




LMAO! good one!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 12:58 PM~12390212
> *you forgot about the t-shirt being ripped off infront of all the fellas.  lmao!
> *


 :0 so they got to see his chi chi's too
:barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 12:58 PM~12390212
> *you forgot about the t-shirt being ripped off infront of all the fellas.  lmao!
> *


looked like a big ass tarp flying across the room


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 01:03 PM~12390255
> *looked like a big ass tarp flying across the room
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 01:55 PM~12390172
> *had to censor that pic.  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: 

TALK ABOUT A VEGGIE WRAP!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 10 2008, 01:05 PM~12390273
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> 
> TALK ABOUT A VEGGIE WRAP!
> *


 :ugh: now we all know you dont like vegetables!!! for i find that pic of yo ass in a box


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 03:03 PM~12390255
> *looked like a big ass tarp flying across the room
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

U GONNA MAKE ME OPEN UP MY PHOTOSHOP ARN'T U


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 10 2008, 03:08 PM~12390313
> *U GONNA MAKE ME OPEN UP MY PHOTOSHOP ARN'T U
> *


damn man, "tarp" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 10 2008, 02:08 PM~12390313
> *U GONNA MAKE ME OPEN UP MY PHOTOSHOP ARN'T U
> *





and what can you find in there???
ugh, ima call you
cause' i'm already late for work! 


p.s frank just farted


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man o man.. i need to get a copy of photoshop.. this shit is too much fun


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 01:10 PM~12390343
> *and what can you find in there???
> ugh, ima call you
> cause' i'm already late for work!
> ...


dang i always wondered who her undercover boyfriend was :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

and we have snow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 10 2008, 03:01 PM~12391393
> *and we have snow
> *


time to go 3 wheelin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 10 2008, 03:01 PM~12391393
> *and we have snow
> *


Dam and dat wasn't regular lil snow dat was some biggum ones!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 10 2008, 04:01 PM~12391393
> *and we have snow
> *


where? i dont see no snow over here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 10 2008, 03:52 PM~12391858
> *where? i dont see no snow over here
> *


i had ice on my car.. i went outside right now to wrap my pumps up..




real talk.. who will loan a ***** 500 bucks.. im serious.. ill work it off and pay you back.. i need to fix the elco bad...i can barely drive it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 04:56 PM~12391900
> *i had ice on my car.. i went outside right now to  wrap my pumps up..
> real talk.. who will loan a ***** 500 bucks.. im serious.. ill work it off and pay you back.. i need to fix the elco bad...i can barely drive it
> *


i have rust you can take care of :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 10 2008, 01:02 PM~12389222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet you out looking for snowbunnys :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats funny

Signature 
A REAL CLUB HAS A PLAQUE NOT A STICKER

4 DOORS ARE FOR SOCCER MOMS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Dec 10 2008, 03:57 PM~12391912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok... ill remember that when you call me to do them seats


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 05:56 PM~12391900
> *i had ice on my car.. i went outside right now to  wrap my pumps up..
> real talk.. who will loan a ***** 500 bucks.. im serious.. ill work it off and pay you back.. i need to fix the elco bad...i can barely drive it
> *


already got a little work for you this week. still waiting on UPS ***** though.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 04:59 PM~12391940
> *you got some money??
> ok... ill remember that when you call me to do them seats
> *


  no


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 04:58 PM~12391925
> *thats funny
> 
> Signature
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 10 2008, 03:59 PM~12391941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go sit in the corner


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 06:05 PM~12392007
> ******* need to hurry fuck up...
> go sit in the corner
> *


x2 actually, should get here today..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 04:10 PM~12392051
> *x2    actually, should get here today..
> *


oo ok...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 04:56 PM~12391900
> *i had ice on my car.. i went outside right now to  wrap my pumps up..
> real talk.. who will loan a ***** 500 bucks.. im serious.. ill work it off and pay you back.. i need to fix the elco bad...i can barely drive it
> *


i got an extra hood for the MC that i need stripped, body work done and primered...hit me on tha PM


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 10 2008, 04:30 PM~12392214
> *i got an extra hood for the MC that i need stripped, body work done and primered...hit me on tha PM
> *


pm sent


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

merry x mas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

da black santa


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 10 2008, 05:46 PM~12392386
> *merry x mas
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 01:46 PM~12390098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: gawt dayum! looked like to tortas dipped in mole sauce! :barf:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 10 2008, 06:52 PM~12392450
> *:uh: gawt dayum! looked like to tortas dipped in mole sauce! :barf:
> *


Hey GTFO :0 :biggrin: 










































j/k


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 03:56 PM~12391900
> *i had ice on my car.. i went outside right now to  wrap my pumps up..
> real talk.. who will loan a ***** 500 bucks.. im serious.. ill work it off and pay you back.. i need to fix the elco bad...i can barely drive it
> *


Yea I know who,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




















DEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 








Gotcha bitch!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 06:47 PM~12392401
> *da black santa
> *


just tracked goods.. wont be in til friday. so late friday or saturday you can do it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 10 2008, 06:46 PM~12392386
> *merry x mas
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 10 2008, 04:46 PM~12392386
> *merry x mas
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 10 2008, 05:46 PM~12392386
> *merry x mas
> 
> 
> ...






haha the best yet!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 04:57 PM~12391913
> *:0
> look here rusty wallace, nobody gives a fk..
> :uh:    partying hard huh?
> ...






well have you ever heard of the cinnamon challenge?
if not then youtube it!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

whoring by


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 07:37 PM~12392891
> *well have you ever heard of the cinnamon challenge?
> if not then youtube it!
> *


nope. still sounds gay


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 05:44 PM~12392951
> *nope.      still sounds gay
> *


 :0 x10


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 10 2008, 05:12 PM~12392626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 02:46 PM~12390091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ASSTASTIC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 07:46 PM~12392971
> *:0 x10
> *


thats your gurl. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 10 2008, 12:15 AM~12386738
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 06:46 PM~12392971
> *:0 x10
> *




***** you were here whenever i did it
& you were laughing your ass off
so, shut the fuck up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wanna go 3 wheelin in da snow.. but i dont wanna lose my parking spot.. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

can we get back to houston lowriding please.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yup, gay.. 










_Last night, my brother David (to be called "Boday" for the rest of this entry) and I peer-pressured my boyfriend Dave into taking the ever-popular "Cinnamon Challenge". Boday and I had both been pressured into taking the challenge in our college years, though neither of us were able to complete it successfully.

The Cinnamon Challenge: Put a slightly heaping tablespoon of cinnamon into your mouth. Ingest all of the cinnamon. No liquid may be consumed until all of the cinnamon is gone.

Seems simple, but it's actually a recipe for pain and suffering. My personal experience with the challenge went sour as my on-looking friends made me laugh, causing cinnamon to be sucked into my lungs. Apparently, lungs don't like cinnamon. Mine expelled the offending powder out my nose in a large cloud of ruddy dust. Eyes burning with cinnamon particles, chest seizing in recovery attempts, I spat out the remainder of the powder and ran for the commode where the puking started._


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 05:46 PM~12392975
> *lol.. doesnt count.. ***** on hard times
> 
> alright..
> *


So *****,,,,,,,,,,,,hard times or not still got got!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2008, 05:53 PM~12393036
> *can we get back to houston lowriding please.
> *


x2376784687296374923642348


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose+Dec 10 2008, 07:51 PM~12393013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2008, 06:54 PM~12393053
> *So *****,,,,,,,,,,,,hard times or not still got got!
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2008, 05:53 PM~12393036
> *can we get back to houston lowriding please.
> *


Back to houston lowriding?????? Ha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when da fuck was it here???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 10 2008, 05:54 PM~12393053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2
***** we mini truckin..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2008, 05:58 PM~12393079
> *Back to houston lowriding?????? Ha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when da fuck was it here???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: true :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

eh fuck it.. i think im a go ride around..
do 13's ride good in the snow...
:ugh:
:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2008, 06:00 PM~12393099
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: true :uh:
> *


Sad,,,,,, but true,,,,,


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

its not leaking oil.. just smoking.. get it right rust bucket 68...
at least my car is on the ground.. not sittin on a lift..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 08:06 PM~12393149
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :werd:
> *


what da fk was ya'll doing with cinnamen anyway? you baking another cake with the girls? fk'n ***.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 06:07 PM~12393158
> *what da fk was ya'll doing with cinnamen anyway?  you baking another cake with the girls?    fk'n ***.
> *


naw bitch we were makin you a gingerbread tranny hoe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

another sad attempt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 10 2008, 06:11 PM~12393195
> *naw bitch we were makin you a gingerbread tranny hoe
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 06:03 PM~12393124
> *eh fuck it.. i think im a go ride around..
> do 13's ride good in the snow...
> :ugh:
> ...


not a good idea, but try it, juz drop the back if u get out of control :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2008, 06:20 PM~12393295
> *not a good idea, but try it, juz drop the back if u get out of control :biggrin:
> *


lol.. go draggin in the snow..
my black ass aint going no where.. we tropical people..

bout to eat my some shrimps.. and call it a day!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Dec 10 2008, 05:51 PM~12393013
> ****** you were here whenever i did it
> & you were laughing your ass off
> so, shut the fuck up
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 06:24 PM~12393331
> *lol.. go draggin in the snow..
> my black ass aint going no where.. we tropical people..
> 
> ...


VATO TROPICALE :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2008, 06:31 PM~12393383
> *VATO TROPICALE :biggrin:
> *


and caliente!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 06:35 PM~12393421
> *and caliente!
> *


 :loco: y tambien mucho loco


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2008, 06:40 PM~12393474
> *:loco: y tambien mucho loco
> *


im not crazy.. just a lil slow!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 08:41 PM~12393485
> *im not crazy.. just a lil slow!
> *


and dark as midnite


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 06:42 PM~12393490
> *and dark as midnite
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 08:24 PM~12393331
> *lol.. go draggin in the snow..
> my black ass aint going no where.. we tropical people..
> 
> ...


shrimp is good for ur body, i just had some!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 06:48 PM~12393539
> *:biggrin: shrimp is good for ur body, i just had some!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yea!
them hoes where spicy tho


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2008, 08:40 PM~12393474
> *:loco: y tambien mucho loco
> *










DID SOME ONE SAY LOCOS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

FIXING TO GET THIS BITCH OF THE TRAILER AND ACT CRAZY IN THE SNOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 07:56 PM~12393617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn yall got a shit load over there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll fools excited over a little frost. that ain't no real snow. i lived in michigan and been thru blizzards.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 08:58 PM~12393645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was driving one of those like a month ago and i ended up flipping it over on my side.ended up hurting my whole left arm.i dont think im ever gonna drive one of those bitches again.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Dec 10 2008, 06:58 PM~12393645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck u was doin..
ghost ridin the whip..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 07:09 PM~12393752
> *you gone freeze your ass off
> bitch u 500 lbs.. you warmer than the sun in the winter
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 07:56 PM~12393617
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HERE YOU:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 09:09 PM~12393752
> *
> fuck u was doin..
> ghost ridin the whip..
> *


no just driving really fast and stupid :biggrin: father in law has 20 acres of land and we were having some fun and i ended up flippin that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 10 2008, 09:03 PM~12393697
> *i was driving one of those like a month ago and i ended up flipping it over on my side.ended up hurting my whole left arm.i dont think im ever gonna drive one of those bitches again.
> *


the rest of the day he was complaining that his whole left side hurt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 10 2008, 09:12 PM~12393791
> *the rest of the day he was complaining that his whole left side hurt :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you mean the whole week mamacita


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 10 2008, 09:12 PM~12393787
> *I HERE YOU:
> 
> 
> ...


hey I cant see there is a snow flake in the way! :biggrin: or your camera is dirty :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 10 2008, 07:12 PM~12393790
> *no just driving really fast and stupid :biggrin: father in law has 20 acres of land and we were having some fun and i ended up flippin that bitch :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :no: u hear that htown84caddy


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 10 2008, 08:12 PM~12393790
> *no just driving really fast and stupid :biggrin: father in law has 20 acres of land and we were having some fun and i ended up flippin that bitch :biggrin:
> *


thats fucken huge. my uncle has 10 acres in resenberg and that fucken big, now 20 acres :0 

is that where the bvld aces houston going to have there 1st show? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 10 2008, 07:12 PM~12393790
> *no just driving really fast and stupid :biggrin: father in law has 20 acres of land and we were having some fun and i ended up flippin that bitch :biggrin:
> *


got damn.. your center of gravity was off ballanced..:biggrin:

but i guess its no worse than the hood go-cart we had.. gas pedal was stuck so that bitch took off as soon as you started it.. only thing you could do was brake.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 10 2008, 09:09 PM~12393752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 09:28 PM~12393982
> *:roflmao:
> *


thats all i could come up with :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 07:28 PM~12393992
> *thats all i could come up with  :dunno:
> *


me too.. ill let slim and noe get on you..


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 06:58 PM~12393645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


snow in H.TOWN :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 09:23 PM~12393919
> *got damn.. your center of gravity was off ballanced..:biggrin:
> 
> but i guess its no worse than the hood go-cart we had.. gas pedal was stuck so that bitch took off as soon as you started it.. only thing you could do was brake.
> *


him and my brother where in it :cheesy: my brother landed on top of him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 10 2008, 07:39 PM~12394137
> *him and my brother where in it  :cheesy: my brother landed on top of him :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> you gone freeze your ass off
> bitch u 500 lbs.. you warmer than the sun in the winter!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: his fat ass would have sinked in tha snow... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 09:44 PM~12394191
> *bitch u 500 lbs.. you warmer than the sun in the winter!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl: his fat ass would have sinked in tha snow... :biggrin:
> *


hardy har har.. so much you know.. i was skinny back then. :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:46 PM~12394216
> *hardy har har..      so much you know.. i was skinny back then.  :angry:
> *


Back when?? Pics or fail :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 10 2008, 09:46 PM~12394225
> *Back when?? Pics or fail :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: fk you too


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2008, 09:14 PM~12393822
> *:loco:  :no: u hear that htown84caddy
> *


yeah i heard that but we do some crazy shit with it and so far so good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:47 PM~12394238
> *:uh:  fk you too
> *


hey hey hey :angry: I was just askin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 10 2008, 09:50 PM~12394269
> *hey hey hey :angry:  I was just askin
> *


no you sneak dissin' :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 10 2008, 09:16 PM~12393840
> *thats fucken huge. my uncle has 10 acres in resenberg and that fucken big, now 20 acres  :0
> 
> is that where the bvld aces houston  going to have there 1st show?  :0
> *


maybe


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:52 PM~12394296
> *no you sneak dissin'    :angry:
> *


 :no: I wasn't I don't do that i tell the truth fool :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 10 2008, 09:57 PM~12394342
> *:no:  I wasn't I don't do that i tell the truth fool :biggrin:
> *


yeah she dont sneak diss she dont be with all that bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > you gone freeze your ass off
> > bitch u 500 lbs.. you warmer than the sun in the winter!
> >
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: his fat ass would have sinked in tha snow... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 09:46 PM~12394216
> *hardy har har..      so much you know.. i was skinny back then.  :angry:
> *


oh sorry there slim.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 10 2008, 08:57 PM~12394339
> *maybe
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone have vidoe of tha hop from magnificos 08?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Dec 10 2008, 10:06 PM~12394448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk you and all that hopping bullshyt.. go wash your car bitch.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

snow still coming down.. i got a booty call.. moms wont let me take her whip..


















custom fade snow pattern


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 10:17 PM~12394602
> *snow still coming down.. i got a booty call.. moms wont let me take her whip..
> 
> 
> ...


tell your mom i said its cool. she listens to me like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 08:14 PM~12393211
> *another sad attempt
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 08:18 PM~12394608
> *tell your mom i said its cool.  she listens to me like that.
> *


um no...you not thug enough for my moms.. sorry fat boy.. stick to your married chicks and slezzy motels.. with juccuzzi's 2 sizez to small for yo big ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 08:24 PM~12394686
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup bish!
bet you wont loan me 5 bills!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 10:23 PM~12394671
> *um no...you not thug enough for my moms.. sorry fat boy.. stick to your married chicks and slezzy motels.. with juccuzzi's 2 sizez to small for yo big ass
> *


 :uh: tell her we're thru.. and yes its all your fault. :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 08:27 PM~12394725
> *:uh:  tell her we're thru..    and yes its all your fault.  :buttkick:
> *


k


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

shit is crazy out there people driving on 59 north going to slow i almost rear ended a copule of cars when they would slow down to 35


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 10:23 PM~12394671
> *um no...you not thug enough for my moms.. sorry fat boy.. stick to your married chicks and slezzy motels.. with juccuzzi's 2 sizez to small for yo big ass
> *


that ***** need a swimming pool dont fit in a jacuzzi!!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 10 2008, 10:29 PM~12394749
> *shit is crazy out there people driving  on 59 north going to slow i almost rear ended a copule of cars when they would slow down to 35
> *


should have slammed some of those dumbasses off the road with your hauler.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Layin'_Low_'81
Que rollo LOCO?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 08:29 PM~12394752
> *that ***** need a swimming pool dont fit in a jacuzzi!!! :0
> *


olympic size pool.. :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i wish i need to get a tumba burros for my truck dont want to get a scratch on it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 08:29 PM~12394752
> *that ***** need a swimming pool dont fit in a jacuzzi!!! :0
> *


that ***** uses C channel as a diving board


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 10 2008, 10:32 PM~12394800
> *i wish i need to get a tumba burros for my truck dont want to get a scratch on it :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 09:31 PM~12394778
> *Layin'_Low_'81
> Que rollo LOCO?
> *


q-vo homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 10:35 PM~12394831
> *that ***** uses C channel as a diving board
> *


MC18X58 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 07:56 PM~12393617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Dec 10 2008, 10:38 PM~12394880
> *q-vo homie
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE WATCHING THE SNOW SHOW AND FKN AROUND ON LIL!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 10 2008, 10:44 PM~12394954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: WHAT TOOK U SO LONG, OH U COULDNT FIND THEM CAUSE ITS TOO COLD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 10 2008, 08:26 PM~12394712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


havent forgotten about the order ill check sat..


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 09:45 PM~12394972
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE WATCHING THE SNOW SHOW AND FKN AROUND ON LIL!!!
> *


same here...but workin on a project for school tomorrow...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 08:47 PM~12395003
> *when i come back after the first  :biggrin:
> havent forgotten about the order ill check sat..
> *


cant wait that long


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 08:51 PM~12395050
> *cant wait that long
> *


sorry sir blackness..money is in my safe at home and wifey doesnt know the combo...im not gonna send u my spending money :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 08:53 PM~12395073
> *sorry sir blackness..money is in my safe at home and wifey doesnt know the combo...im not gonna send u my spending money  :0
> *


yea.. she will go on a spending spree.. its funny tho cause i went about hr ago.. shit started right up.. and ranned good.. wtf?

im waiting on sum slut to finish cuttin up his truck,and that will be prob the last paint job for the yr..put that money ito my engine. might as well make it presentable


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 09:47 PM~12395000
> *:twak:  :twak: WHAT TOOK U SO LONG, OH U COULDNT FIND THEM CAUSE ITS TOO COLD!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 08:57 PM~12395114
> *yea.. she will go on a spending spree.. its funny tho cause i went about hr ago.. shit started right up.. and ranned good.. wtf?
> 
> im waiting on sum slut to finish cuttin up his truck,and that will be prob the last paint job for the yr..put that money ito my engine. might as well make it presentable
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 08:58 PM~12395132
> *:biggrin:
> *


speaking of sluts .....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

THIS IS JUST A TEST


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 11:00 PM~12395152
> *THIS IS JUST A TEST
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 09:00 PM~12395149
> *speaking of sluts .....
> *


tu mama!!!! :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 08:47 PM~12395003
> *when i come back after the first  :biggrin:
> havent forgotten about the order ill check sat..
> *


U bringin me back them thangs we talked about?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 10:01 PM~12395158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you posted that shit less than a minute, how many pics do you have saved up?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 10 2008, 09:04 PM~12395193
> *U bringin me back them thangs we talked about?
> *


either i can mail or send them back with boiler :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 11:01 PM~12395158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKX HOMIE!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 09:02 PM~12395170
> *tu mama!!!!  :0
> *


no cruel


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 09:08 PM~12395235
> *no cruel
> *


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 08:57 PM~12395114
> *yea.. she will go on a spending spree.. its funny tho cause i went about hr ago.. shit started right up.. and ranned good.. wtf?
> 
> im waiting on sum slut to finish cuttin up his truck,and that will be prob the last paint job for the yr..put that money ito my engine. might as well make it presentable
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc_@Dec 10 2008, 09:10 PM~12395269
> *:0
> *


blockito!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 09:05 PM~12395215
> *either i can mail or send them back with boiler  :biggrin:
> *


Shit is whatever u aint shot me a price yet????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 10 2008, 09:44 PM~12394954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Omg. :roflmao:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 09:12 PM~12395288
> *blockito!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


sup sup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 10 2008, 09:13 PM~12395308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 10 2008, 11:04 PM~12395199
> *damn you posted that shit less than a minute, how many pics do you have saved up?
> *


it's known as google, panochio.


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 09:17 PM~12395364
> *bcuz i didnt go yet...lol..will handle that for u this weekend got some moves to make for others too..
> chillin homie
> *


coo... u back in h-town or what?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 09:17 PM~12395364
> *bcuz i didnt go yet...lol..will handle that for u this weekend got some moves to make for others too..
> chillin homie
> *


Alright mr la lowrider ambassador,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BloCc+Dec 10 2008, 09:21 PM~12395416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2008, 10:17 PM~12395367
> *it's known as google, panochio.
> *


 :0 damn your fast for an old man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 10 2008, 11:31 PM~12395542
> *:0  damn your fast for an old man
> *


ey, what can i say?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ALL THAT SNOW...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin for battery terminals/ring terminals, cable lugs or something along those lines for my batteries i need 20 of them, if anyone has a hook up before i pay retail prices...



















ill do the welding cable lugs but not in bronze/brass, thanks for looking.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 10 2008, 11:32 PM~12395570
> *ALL THAT SNOW...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2008, 09:34 PM~12395585
> *lookin for battery terminals/ring terminals, cable lugs or something along those lines for my batteries i need 20 of them, if anyone has a hook up before i pay retail prices...
> 
> 
> ...


if you find some let me know..i was looking for them. need em for my set up
i found some, but they where 5 bucks a peice... i need about 20 myself..

im a try ebay.. maybe we can go half on a big ass bunch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2008, 09:52 PM~12395847
> *if you find some let me know..i was looking for them. need em for my set up
> i found some, but they where 5 bucks a peice... i need about 20 myself..
> 
> ...


ima hit up harwin thats where i got them from last time...but yea they are about 6 bucks a pair


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no luck.. cant find in bulk


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2008, 09:59 PM~12395969
> *ima hit up harwin thats where i got them from last time...but yea they are about 6 bucks a pair
> *


hmmmm let me know if you find some..
i actually need 15...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

does digital ones are nice... hmmmmm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

baller talk


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2008, 11:43 PM~12396330
> *baller talk
> *


X2


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2008, 09:34 PM~12395585
> *lookin for battery terminals/ring terminals, cable lugs or something along those lines for my batteries i need 20 of them, if anyone has a hook up before i pay retail prices...
> 
> 
> ...


i thought pro hopper sold them for 2 bucks each?? on their website


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 11 2008, 12:12 AM~12396627
> *i thought pro hopper sold them for 2 bucks each?? on their website
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2008, 11:59 PM~12395969
> *ima hit up harwin thats where i got them from last time...but yea they are about 6 bucks a pair
> *


they all sold out. just FYI


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 01:32 AM~12397426
> *they all sold out.  just FYI
> *


BAWLIN!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 10 2008, 11:11 PM~12396617
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 10 2008, 08:08 PM~12394495
> *anyone have vidoe of tha hop from magnificos 08?
> *


LIL TRUCCHA DOES :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2008, 05:53 PM~12393041
> *yup,  gay..
> 
> 
> ...



WOW....some people really have no IQ. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Agreed


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

yup yup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=446635&st=0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2008, 09:30 AM~12398827
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=446635&st=0
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:03 AM~12398669
> *yup yup
> *


WHAT'S THE LASTEST. HAVE SEEN NO PROGRESS....... :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 11 2008, 10:41 AM~12399418
> *WHAT'S THE LASTEST. HAVE SEEN NO PROGRESS....... :angry:
> *


Havent been over there in awhile :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

DJ Wicked Mix on the beat 713


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:52 AM~12399517
> *Havent been over there in awhile :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsdown: 

THAT'S NOT GOOD.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2008, 03:17 AM~12397711
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 09:03 AM~12398669
> *yup yup
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 12:28 PM~12400381
> *:uh:
> *


GTFO












































:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:34 AM~12400418
> *GTFO
> :cheesy:
> *


you forgot to tell him post tits or gtfo


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 11 2008, 12:25 PM~12400357
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> THAT'S NOT GOOD.........
> *


I know :tears: she is almost done though :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2008, 12:35 PM~12400428
> *you forgot to tell him post tits or gtfo
> *


 :0 ok I'll tell him when he comes back :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 11 2008, 11:18 AM~12400266
> *DJ Wicked Mix on the beat 713
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 11 2008, 12:42 PM~12400487
> *
> *


that boy wrecked it!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 11 2008, 12:00 PM~12400626
> *that boy wrecked it!
> *


 :uh: ***** PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 11 2008, 11:26 AM~12400365
> *:scrutinize:
> *


what up neegah..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2008, 09:30 AM~12398827
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=446635&st=0
> *


 :nosad: dosent work it got deleted already but i have one more to enter into the contest


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 01:35 PM~12400432
> *I know  :tears:  she is almost done though :cheesy:
> *


NEXT TIME I GO OVER THERE I WANT TO SEE SOME PROGRESS..... :rant: AND I'LL BE OVER THERE SOON.......  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 02:29 PM~12400892
> *:nosad:  dosent work it got deleted already but i have one more to enter into the contest
> *


wtf???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2008, 02:26 PM~12400863
> *what up neegah..
> *


CHILLIN, PUTTIN IN WORK ON THIS PROJECT AND COLLECTING PARTS. LOOKS LIKE IT GOING TO BE A GREAT SUMMER FOR 09......... :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 11 2008, 12:00 PM~12400626
> *that boy wrecked it!
> *


FoSho.com


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2008, 01:32 PM~12400919
> *wtf???
> *


I guess someone was BUTTHURT (no pun intended) :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 11 2008, 12:33 PM~12400924
> *CHILLIN, PUTTIN IN WORK ON THIS PROJECT AND COLLECTING PARTS. LOOKS LIKE IT GOING TO BE A GREAT SUMMER FOR 09......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 11 2008, 01:32 PM~12400914
> *NEXT TIME I GO OVER THERE I WANT TO SEE SOME PROGRESS..... :rant: AND I'LL BE OVER THERE SOON.......   :biggrin:
> *


okie dokie


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 11 2008, 01:33 PM~12400925
> *FoSho.com
> *


twooooooooo!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 11 2008, 01:22 PM~12400833
> *:uh: ***** PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


why is it that your people like going around showing off ur crack? first it was ur cuz now its u! lol!


j/k


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 12:34 PM~12400418
> *GTFO
> :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: no!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 01:33 PM~12400928
> *I guess someone was BUTTHURT (no pun intended) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2008, 12:35 PM~12400428
> *you forgot to tell him post tits or gtfo
> *


:scrutinize: you want to see my tittays?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 02:33 PM~12400928
> *I guess someone was BUTTHURT (no pun intended) :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 01:39 PM~12400980
> *:scrutinize: you want to see my tittays?
> *


TITS OR GTOFO



































J/k I don't wanna see your man boobs :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2008, 01:43 PM~12401020
> *:angry:
> *


my final entry








:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 02:50 PM~12401072
> *my final entry
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i saved the rest since i knew it wouldn't last long.  :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 01:49 PM~12401060
> *TITS OR GTOFO
> J/k I don't wanna see your man boobs :biggrin:
> *


  i only share my tittay pics!










so good bye evil woman! :wave:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 02:10 PM~12401229
> * i only share my tittay pics!
> so good bye evil woman! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: see you later


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

losers


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 02:55 PM~12401622
> *losers
> *


I know you are!!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 03:07 PM~12401754
> *I know you are!!! :biggrin:
> *


aaaachuuucrowsfeet!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 03:10 PM~12401229
> * i only share my tittay pics!
> so good bye evil woman! :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 03:13 PM~12401804
> *:0
> *


  does she know we shared pics of our wives yet? hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 12:39 PM~12400980
> *:scrutinize: you want to see my tittays?
> *


:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 04:15 PM~12401827
> * does she know we shared pics of our wives yet? hno:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 11 2008, 12:32 PM~12400919
> *wtf???
> *


merry x-mass paisa


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 04:15 PM~12401827
> * does she know we shared pics of our wives yet? hno:
> *


no guey why you snitching :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 11 2008, 04:37 PM~12402031
> *merry x-mass paisa
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 03:43 PM~12402100
> *no guey why you snitching :angry:
> *


 :uh: who's snitching puto? your vieja dont like coming in here remember? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 03:57 PM~12402252
> *:uh: who's snitching puto? your vieja dont like coming in here remember? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2008, 02:34 PM~12400931
> *:0
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 02:34 PM~12400935
> *okie dokie
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 11 2008, 03:11 PM~12402395
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: dam this topic is da failure of all failures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 03:32 PM~12402625
> *:uh: dam this topic is da failure of all failures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


but has more posts and views than any other topic on layitlow :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2008, 04:33 PM~12402634
> *but has more posts and views than any other topic on layitlow  :uh:
> *


no, not really :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2008, 03:33 PM~12402634
> *but has more posts and views than any other topic on layitlow  :uh:
> *


X2 ass pictures, trannies, buckets, and smiley faces,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wata topic


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 04:32 PM~12402625
> *:uh: dam this topic is da failure of all failures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


yet you still coming back to it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody wanna come help work on el co..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 04:57 PM~12402252
> *:uh: who's snitching puto? your vieja dont like coming in here remember? :uh:
> *


deezzz nuttzzz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 05:00 PM~12402904
> *X2 ass pictures, trannies, buckets, and smiley faces,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wata topic
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Dec 11 2008, 03:34 PM~12402647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 04:02 PM~12402936
> *yet you still coming back to it
> *


Yeap,,,,,,,,,,to see yo ass get owned everyday is worth it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 06:00 PM~12403450
> *Yeap,,,,,,,,,,to see yo ass get owned everyday is worth it
> *


:rofl: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 05:32 PM~12402625
> *:uh: dam this topic is da failure of all failures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


"houston topic makes houston look bad" remember hearing that somewhere. once.. 



too bad i really don't give a fk.. its the internet.. get over it. a person that would say something like that can stop reading.. for all i fk'n care.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 05:11 PM~12403536
> *"houston topic makes houston look bad"    remember hearing that somewhere. once..
> too bad i really don't give a fk.. its the internet..  get over it.  a person that would say something like that  can stop reading.. for all i fk'n care.
> *


x2..
the internet aint serious business.. if someone gets butthurt from what goes on in here... fuck it..they aint gotta come here..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2008, 04:09 PM~12403008
> *anybody wanna come help work on el co..
> *


??? wat u fuck up now?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 11 2008, 05:27 PM~12403652
> *??? wat u fuck up now?
> *


remember at toy drive i was smoking real bad..motor piston rings are fucked.. 
im a pull it out and go ahead and rebuild motor with some chrome..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Dam......
you wanted a lowrider right? lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

something like that..
im just gunna put something a lil cleaner than what i got.. at least then i can pop hood..
fk all that chrome.. maybe valve covers and lil shit like that..

paint the frame while im at it..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2008, 06:26 PM~12403648
> *x2..
> the internet aint serious business.. if someone gets butthurt from what goes on in here... fuck it..they aint gotta come here..
> *


X3


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

all da frame?
must b nice :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 11 2008, 05:50 PM~12403846
> *all da frame?
> must b nice :biggrin:
> *


front half for now.. the rest once its running..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 11 2008, 12:38 PM~12400967
> *why is it that your people like going around showing off ur crack? first it was ur cuz now its u! lol!
> j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im telling MR.C :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 11 2008, 12:33 PM~12400925
> *FoSho.com
> *


THATS IT??? :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 11 2008, 03:59 AM~12397982
> *LIL TRUCCHA DOES  :biggrin:
> *


POST IT UP HOMIE!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 



:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 09:47 PM~12404989
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I see boobies :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 06:11 PM~12403536
> *"houston topic makes houston look bad"    remember hearing that somewhere. once..
> too bad i really don't give a fk.. its the internet..  get over it.  a person that would say something like that  can stop reading.. for all i fk'n care.
> *


For real. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 09:36 PM~12405517
> *I see boobies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 09:48 PM~12405669
> *
> *


your e-lover flashed me


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 09:54 PM~12405743
> *your e-lover flashed me
> *


He's such an e-slut!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 08:54 PM~12405743
> *your e-lover flashed me
> *


Hubby aint gon like dat :0:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 11:01 PM~12405836
> *Hubby aint gon like dat :0:
> *


aint no thang :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 10:00 PM~12405817
> *He's such an e-slut!
> *


 :biggrin: I know you should smack him around like I do the hubby :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:07 PM~12405912
> *:biggrin: I know you should smack him  around like I do the hubby :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


guat da fuk


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lady_Ace, *[email protected]*, RAGALAC, Devious Sixty8, latinkustoms4ever

Someone miss understood the meaning of screen name :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 09:07 PM~12405912
> *:biggrin: I know you should smack him  around like I do the hubby :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dam htown ace,,,,,,who wear da pants in da house????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:22 PM~12406071
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lady_Ace, [email protected], RAGALAC, Devious Sixty8, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> ...


this lowrider general not off topic dont be fucking with people :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 10:23 PM~12406085
> *this lowrider general not off topic dont be fucking with people :biggrin:
> *


hey you were sayin the same shit :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 10:23 PM~12406083
> *Dam htown ace,,,,,,who wear da pants in da house????
> *


 :uh: he does, but she tells him which to wear :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 11:23 PM~12406083
> *Dam htown ace,,,,,,who wear da pants in da house????
> *


i do :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 11:23 PM~12406083
> *Dam htown ace,,,,,,who wear da pants in da house????
> *


DIZZZZZZNUTSSSSSS


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:24 PM~12406101
> *:uh:  he does, but she tells him which to wear  :0
> *


you have been hangin around us to much :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 10:25 PM~12406111
> *DIZZZZZZNUTSSSSSS
> *


got em


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12406071
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lady_Ace, [email protected], RAGALAC, Devious Sixty8, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> ...


Ha,,,,dam noob


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 10:25 PM~12406111
> *DIZZZZZZNUTSSSSSS
> *


 :nosad: FAIL you spelled it wrong


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 11 2008, 11:25 PM~12406116
> *got em
> *


I COULDNT LET HIM MAKE IT THAT TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 10:25 PM~12406111
> *DIZZZZZZNUTSSSSSS
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

can someone please tell him the correct answer for future refrence :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 10:26 PM~12406132
> *I COULDNT LET HIM MAKE IT THAT TIME!!! :biggrin:
> *


i was about to get him but saw tooo many people replyin so was like ah someone gon get him :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 11:25 PM~12406111
> *DIZZZZZZNUTSSSSSS
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ba room poom poom


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 09:24 PM~12406101
> *:uh:  he does, but she tells him which to wear  :0
> *


Man say it aint so ace!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

ragalac spit it out already you been replyin for about 5 mins :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12406175
> *Man say it aint so ace!!
> *


she has a better style than me


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12406159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LET THE MEXICAN OUT!!!!! :biggrin: ME ENTENDIERON QUE NO!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:31 PM~12406174
> *ba room poom poom
> *


Hey Hey Hey :angry: I told you already leave the tuba playin to Ragalac


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 11:32 PM~12406192
> *I LET THE MEXICAN OUT!!!!! :biggrin: ME ENTENDIERON QUE NO!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 10:32 PM~12406192
> *I LET THE MEXICAN OUT!!!!! :biggrin: ME ENTENDIERON QUE NO!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 10:32 PM~12406192
> *I LET THE MEXICAN OUT!!!!! :biggrin: ME ENTENDIERON QUE NO!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12406159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL GET IT RIGHT NEXT TIME........ :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:31 PM~12406174
> *ba room poom poom
> *


ba room poom poom on dzzzz nnnnnuuutttzzzzzz :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 11 2008, 10:33 PM~12406219
> *ba room poom poom on dzzzz nnnnnuuutttzzzzzz :uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 09:25 PM~12406111
> *DIZZZZZZNUTSSSSSS
> *


Ingles sin barreras pinche tony!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 10:32 PM~12406192
> *I LET THE MEXICAN OUT!!!!! :biggrin: ME ENTENDIERON QUE NO!! :cheesy:
> *


mexicanowned


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 11:33 PM~12406216
> *I'LL GET IT RIGHT NEXT TIME........ :angry:
> *


thats all we ask :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 10:35 PM~12406236
> *thats all we ask :biggrin:
> *


It's only fair


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:07 PM~12405912
> *:biggrin: I know you should smack him  around like I do the hubby :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0. :roflmao: 

Wait which kinda smackin you talkin bout? With the hand or that boob smackin you was talkin bout earlier? :scrutinize: Lol!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 09:32 PM~12406197
> *Hey Hey Hey :angry:  I told you already leave the tuba playin to Ragalac
> *


Hey hey hey now,,,,,,,,u know his lil ass couldn't do dat,,,,,,,,,fuck around and slip inside dat bitch and nobody would find em


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 10:36 PM~12406249
> *:0. :roflmao:
> 
> Wait which kinda smackin you talkin bout? With the hand or that boob smackin you was talkin bout earlier? :scrutinize: Lol!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

comin out just in time for christmas at a flea market near you


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 10:36 PM~12406249
> *:0. :roflmao:
> 
> Wait which kinda smackin you talkin bout? With the hand or that boob smackin you was talkin bout earlier? :scrutinize: Lol!
> *


The Boob smakin and while your at choke him a bit :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 11:34 PM~12406226
> *Ingles sin barreras pinche tony!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: NO SABER INGLISH Y SPANGLIS SE ME OLVIDA..... :rofl: 
WHAT DID I JUST SAY? :uh: DONT WORRY I DONT EITHER


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 11:36 PM~12406249
> *:0. :roflmao:
> 
> Wait which kinda smackin you talkin bout? With the hand or that boob smackin you was talkin bout earlier? :scrutinize: Lol!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:37 PM~12406269
> *The Boob smakin and while your at choke him a bit :biggrin:
> *


you promise


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 10:36 PM~12406254
> *Hey hey hey now,,,,,,,,u know his lil ass couldn't do dat,,,,,,,,,fuck around and slip inside dat bitch and nobody would find em
> *


 ill leave the blowing to the professionals


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IM OUT HOMIES.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 11 2008, 11:38 PM~12406288
> *IM OUT HOMIES.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 11 2008, 11:36 PM~12406249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 if you weren't my homie's main gal.. i'd be asking you if you liked wings right now.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:38 PM~12406285
> *ill leave the blowing to the professionals
> *


:biggrin: nice you are learning chapolin but use spell check next time :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 11:38 PM~12406285
> *ill leave the blowing to the professionals
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



snitch0wn3d 


mayne..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:40 PM~12406307
> *:biggrin: nice you are learning chapolin but use spell chack next time  :uh:
> *


guat?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 10:40 PM~12406305
> *
> :0  if you weren't my homie's main gal.. i'd be asking you if you liked wings right now.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:41 PM~12406326
> *guat?
> *


I fixed it fool :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 11:40 PM~12406305
> *:0  if you weren't my homie's main gal.. i'd be asking you if you liked wings right now.
> *


as long as you bring me back some wings


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 10:42 PM~12406344
> *as long as you bring me back some wings
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:37 PM~12406269
> *The Boob smakin and while your at choke him a bit :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Don't think e-lover ready for all that.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 10:44 PM~12406369
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Don't think e-lover ready for all that.
> *


yeah your right he has been waiting so long he will get over excited quick


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 11 2008, 11:44 PM~12406369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some american pie shit


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:41 PM~12406326
> *guat?
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:42 PM~12406344
> *as long as you bring me back some wings
> *


fk that.. i'm greedy with the wings. :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:41 PM~12406326
> *guat?
> *











thats guat


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 11:50 PM~12406449
> *fk that..  i'm greedy with the wings.  :uh:
> *


i dont want your wings foo she better buy me my own personal wings


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:45 PM~12406380
> *yeah your right he has been waiting so long he will get over excited quick
> *


Podesito


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:51 PM~12406456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Dec 11 2008, 11:51 PM~12406456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:52 PM~12406469
> *:angry:
> *


No more Slab City?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 11 2008, 11:53 PM~12406483
> *No more Slab City?
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:52 PM~12406469
> *:angry:
> *


chill out before i make hny spank you and put you in time out :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 11 2008, 10:53 PM~12406483
> *No more Slab City?
> *


only me and my fo'do


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 10:47 PM~12406403
> *foo said he wants me to become a vegaterian.  :loco:  :loco:
> *


For wifeys benefit.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12406494
> *chill out before i make hny spank you and put you in time out :angry:
> *


tell her my offer is still good for 30 days but dont let anyone here you


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12406502
> *only me and my fo'do
> *


don't lie you know you gonna get in to the basement c.c


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12406502
> *only me and my fo'do
> *


oh ok












































might as well say no more car club


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 10:50 PM~12406449
> *fk that..  i'm greedy with the wings.  :uh:
> *


You? Greedy w wings? Surprise surprise! :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 11 2008, 10:56 PM~12406522
> *oh ok
> might as well say no more car club
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 11:54 PM~12406503
> *For wifeys benefit.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:56 PM~12406519
> *don't lie you know you gonna get in to the basement c.c
> *


 :dunno: trailers don't have basements


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 11:57 PM~12406534
> *:dunno:    trailers don't have basements
> *


you can dig a hole in the ground


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 11:57 PM~12406529
> *You? Greedy w wings? Surprise surprise! :uh:
> *


hey fk you.. tell your BABE to buy you, your wings..dont look at me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:58 PM~12406545
> *you can dig a hole in the ground
> *


true


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 10:57 PM~12406534
> *:dunno:    trailers don't have basements
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 10:57 PM~12406534
> *:dunno:    trailers don't have basements
> *


his does he dug a hole, he was in picotiando posos c.c with latin for awhile his dad taught him well


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 11:58 PM~12406553
> *Car Club: RUSTY CARS C.C
> 
> *


jockin my clubs name huh? find something original bitch.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12406494
> *chill out before i make hny spank you and put you in time out :angry:
> *


Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 10:57 PM~12406530
> *
> *


 :dunno: wasnt impressed


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 10:59 PM~12406562
> *jockin my clubs name huh?    find something original bitch.
> *


 :uh: fucken dumbass i had that for a while, i had the same shit you had untill i saw your so i changed it :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 11:59 PM~12406562
> *jockin my clubs name huh?    find something original bitch.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 12:01 AM~12406579
> *:uh:  fucken dumbass i had that for a while, i had the same shit you had untill i saw your so i changed it  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 10:58 PM~12406546
> *hey fk you..    tell your BABE to buy you, your wings..dont look at me.
> *


My ex babe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 12:01 AM~12406579
> *:uh:  fucken dumbass i had that for a while, i had the same shit you had untill i saw your so i changed it  :uh:  :uh:
> *


fk you bitch.. Rusty Buckets On Chinaz CC is © ® and ™


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 11:06 PM~12406651
> *fk you bitch..  Rusty Buckets On Chinaz CC  is ©  ® and ™
> *


:rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2008, 12:07 AM~12406671
> *
> *


thats racist


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2008, 12:04 AM~12406614
> *My ex babe
> *


its ok. come over a shave me back.. and we'll talk about it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 310~S.F.C.C., Hny Brn Eyz, Devious Sixty8, RAGALAC, ChocolateThriller

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 11:11 PM~12406717
> *its ok.    come over a shave me back.. and we'll talk about it.
> *


Ill never be that down and out! :barf: :burn:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 11:14 PM~12406764
> *Ill never be that down and out! :barf:  :burn:
> *


go to the basement your e-lover is waiting for you


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 12 2008, 12:15 AM~12406780
> *go to the basement your e-lover is waiting for you
> *


he just said hes coming over here


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Dec 11 2008, 11:15 PM~12406780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not a psychologist but i can see this marriage going to hell already, the lack of communication is strong


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 11:18 PM~12406814
> *im not a psychologist but i can see this marriage going to hell already, the lack of communication is strong
> *


been strong for 6 years


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ass 2 mouf


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 12 2008, 12:19 AM~12406821
> *been strong for 6 years
> *


gettin stronger :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 12:21 AM~12406847
> *ass 2 mouf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 12:21 AM~12406847
> *ass 2 mouf
> *


if thats how you roll :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:22 PM~12406871
> *if thats how you roll :uh:
> *


"all you have to do is pretend is pussy, only that is not pussy, its an asshole"


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 11:21 PM~12406847
> *ass 2 mouf
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 09:54 PM~12405743
> *your e-lover flashed me
> *


you likeded them anyhow! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 12:23 AM~12406885
> *"all you have to do is pretend is pussy, only that is not pussy, its an asshole"
> *


that what one of your uncles told you? 



:0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 10:00 PM~12405817
> *He's such an e-slut!
> *


:happysad: thats how we met!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 12:24 AM~12406903
> *that what one of your uncles told you?
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 11 2008, 10:01 PM~12405836
> *Hubby aint gon like dat :0:
> *


 :uh: you gonna snitch?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 11:24 PM~12406903
> *that what one of your uncles told you?
> :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 11:24 PM~12406897
> *you likeded them anyhow! :cheesy:
> *


yeah but you had some pepperoni nipples


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 10:36 PM~12406249
> *:0. :roflmao:
> 
> Wait which kinda smackin you talkin bout? With the hand or that boob smackin you was talkin bout earlier? :scrutinize: Lol!
> *


 :cheesy: the boob one!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, Devious Sixty8, Lady_Ace, louies90, BAYTOWNSLC

:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:37 PM~12406269
> *The Boob smakin and while your at choke him a bit :biggrin:
> *


  i dont like the choking.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 12 2008, 12:27 AM~12406942
> *:cheesy: the boob one!
> *


i like it when she makes her booty clap


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 10:45 PM~12406380
> *yeah your right he has been waiting so long he will get over excited quick
> *


 :angry: thought we was trying to be nice to each other?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 11:27 PM~12406960
> * i don't like the choking.
> *


OK she likes it ruff so you choke her but remember don't leave marks


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 10:51 PM~12406461
> *Podesito
> *


  no one pump chump over here!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i like chokin brawds. just thinkin about it makes my dick hard. 

woah..there it goes.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:28 PM~12406964
> *i like it when she makes her booty clap
> *


ass 2 mouf


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12406503
> *For wifeys benefit.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12406986
> *i like chokin brawds.  just thinkin about it  makes my dick hard.
> 
> woah..there it goes.
> *


no one asked you :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 11:28 PM~12406966
> *:angry: thought we was trying to be nice to each other?
> *


I was tryin to be nice she is not ready just yet don't rushe her


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 12 2008, 12:30 AM~12406993
> *ass 2 mouf
> *


putitinyourbutt c.c.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:16 PM~12406791
> *he just said hes coming over here
> *


 :uh: snitch!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12407012
> *putitinyourbutt c.c.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12407019
> *:uh: snitch!
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:26 PM~12406939
> *yeah but you had some pepperoni nipples
> *


 :uh: then those werent mines! i got lil pencil eraser ones. :happysad:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 11:32 PM~12407041
> *:uh: then those werent mines! i got lil pencil eraser ones. :happysad:
> *


oh you got glass cutters now that is a diffrent story


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12406979
> *OK she likes it ruff so you choke her but remember don't leave marks
> *


 :uh: i can see you havent read my anal sex tutorial.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12407010
> *I was tryin to be nice she is not ready just yet don't rushe her
> *


 :angry: dont mean you can make me sound like a one pump chump!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:33 PM~12407051
> *oh you got glass cutters now that is a diffrent story
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 11:33 PM~12407052
> *:uh: i can see you havent read my anal sex tutorial.
> *


yes I have and the way I see it you don't need those instructions you should be able to get your girl wet just buy pullin it out


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 12 2008, 12:33 AM~12407052
> *:uh: i can see you havent read my anal sex tutorial.
> *


discuss


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:34 PM~12407079
> *discuss
> *


shut up I don't here you complain


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:34 PM~12407078
> *yes I have and the way I see it you don't need those instructions you should be able to get your girl wet just buy pullin it out*


  why? i havent even inserted yet. :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:34 PM~12407079
> *discuss
> *


  find it in the o.t. back pages. was posted up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:35 PM~12407099
> *shut up  I don't here you complain
> *


:dunno: maybe hes doin it wrong... :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 12 2008, 12:38 AM~12407128
> *:dunno: maybe hes doin it wrong... :0
> *


guat


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:40 PM~12407152
> *guat
> *


 :uh: you fail at teh anal sex!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 11 2008, 11:36 PM~12407106
> * why? i havent even inserted yet. :cheesy:
> *


when you pull it out of the pants and she see's it she should get wet more then enough to insert it in the butt :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 12 2008, 12:43 AM~12407191
> *:uh: you fail at teh anal sex!
> *


yes i do my weewee is to big


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 12 2008, 12:43 AM~12407196
> *when you pull it out of the pants and she see's it she should get wet more then enough to insert it in the butt :biggrin:
> *


if not, spit on her asshole. thats enough lub to get job done.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 11 2008, 11:43 PM~12407196
> *when you pull it out of the pants and she see's it she should get wet more then enough to insert it in the butt :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oic said the blind man!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:44 PM~12407207
> *yes i do my weewee is to big
> *


 :uh: proof of penis envy! when you exegerate the size of you penus! :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 12 2008, 12:47 AM~12407259
> *:uh: proof of penis envy! when you exegerate the size of you penus! :uh:
> *


 tonight you will hear my girl scream :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:48 PM~12407273
> *tonight you will hear my girl scream :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: in laughter cuz you went limp puto!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 12 2008, 12:51 AM~12407316
> *:uh: in laughter cuz you went limp puto!
> *


 :uh: you wish guey im strong like bull


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

its dead back to off topic


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

guat


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

pussy in a can


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

guat guat


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

stfu


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

Craziness!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2008, 08:50 AM~12409744
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Craziness!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this topic really went to shit now :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 08:20 AM~12409843
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2008, 07:32 AM~12409887
> *this topic really went to shit now  :thumbsdown:
> *


x100000000000000000000000...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

"lowrider related"
:biggrin: 












*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *

"this is not the annual picnic that one is in april"
NO CASH OR AWARDS..
HOPPERS CAN HOP FOR FREE... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 12 2008, 10:34 AM~12410221
> *x100000000000000000000000...
> *


I'll be there around 6pm homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ima change my name to landlord and repo man


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 12 2008, 09:36 AM~12410232
> *"lowrider related"
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY will be out there


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2008, 08:45 AM~12410306
> *I'll be there around 6pm homie.
> *


indeed...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 12 2008, 08:57 AM~12410402
> *ROLLERZ ONLY will be out there
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2008, 09:52 AM~12410361
> *ima change my name to landlord and repo man
> *


LOL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 12 2008, 10:58 AM~12410411
> *indeed...
> *


might as well add some more shit to this topic....

























*IT'S CALLED SURVIVAL.. ONLY THE STRONG CAN SURVIVE..
IT'S CALLED SURVIVAL, IN ORDER TO STAY ALIVE
IT'S CALLED SURVIVAL, SURVIVAL, SURVIVAL!!!!!!!*</span>


<img src=\'http://i33.tinypic.com/15q69ab.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i34.tinypic.com/65vkaq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i36.tinypic.com/evazk3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*TALK ABOUT OWNING MYSELF. HAD TO WADDLE WITH MY PANTS FALLING DOWN TO THE NEXT STALL TO GET A ROLL OF T.P. *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow,,,,,,,ima get a mod to lock this topic,,,,he'd be doing houston a favor!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 10:43 AM~12410795
> *Wow,,,,,,,ima get a mod to lock this topic,,,,he'd be doing houston a favor!
> *


snitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 11:44 AM~12410802
> *snitch
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2008, 10:45 AM~12410814
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 09:44 AM~12410802
> *snitch
> *


Lock da topic and have u banned!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 11:59 AM~12410961
> *Lock da topic and have u banned!!!
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 10:59 AM~12410961
> *Lock da topic and have u banned!!!
> *


cool with me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 10:05 AM~12411036
> *cool with me
> *


Gon have a fresh new start no tranny talk no latin poo pics no ass pics no smiley face post whoring,,,,,,just lowrider talk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,








Bet it won't make it past 3 pages !!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 12:52 PM~12411475
> *Gon have a fresh new start no tranny talk no latin poo pics no ass pics no smiley face post whoring,,,,,,just lowrider talk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Bet it won't make it past 3 pages !!!!!
> *


wont past the 1st page :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 11:52 AM~12411475
> *Gon have a fresh new start no tranny talk no latin poo pics no ass pics no smiley face post whoring,,,,,,just lowrider talk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Bet it won't make it past 3 pages !!!!!
> *


can a four door impala be a lowrider? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 12 2008, 12:10 PM~12411673
> *wont past the 1st page :biggrin:
> *


LOL!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 09:59 AM~12410961
> *Lock da topic and have u banned!!!
> *


say man why dont u get off your ipod and your little blackberry and finish that cadillac so u can bring something to the table, young grasshopper


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2008, 12:42 PM~12412027
> *say man why dont u get off your ipod and your little blackberry and finish that cadillac so u can bring something to the table, young grasshopper
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:55 PM~12407369
> *:uh: you wish guey im strong like bull
> *


 :uh: like bullshit pendejo!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2008, 08:32 AM~12409887
> *this topic really went to shit now  :thumbsdown:
> *


  i think it was them damn texans!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 12:12 PM~12411702
> *can a four door impala be a lowrider? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: no bitch!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2008, 11:42 AM~12412027
> *say man why dont u get off your ipod and your little blackberry and finish that cadillac so u can bring something to the table, young grasshopper
> *


Hey fuck u jack!!

Guess u aint told da club u traded da 60 for a for econoline for ur new step kids hu?????





And it aint a blackberry,,,,sidekick lx don't get it twisted youngin!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 12:57 PM~12412202
> *Hey fuck u jack!!
> 
> Guess u aint told da club u traded da 60 for a for econoline for ur new step kids hu?????
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 12:57 PM~12412202
> *Hey fuck u jack!!
> 
> Guess u aint told da club u traded da 60 for a for econoline for ur new step kids hu?????
> ...


 :roflmao: 

i still think sidekicks are girly phones....but thats just me. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 11:12 AM~12411702
> *can a four door impala be a lowrider? :dunno:
> *


No retorical questions on new topic either


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2008, 12:05 PM~12412271
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i still think sidekicks are girly phones....but thats just me. :biggrin:
> *


Hey,,,,, fuck u ex babe!!! Don't be hatin cuz babe aint upgrade ur tmoblie plan to da good shit and ur still stuck wit dat primeco fone!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 11:57 AM~12412202
> *Hey fuck u jack!!
> 
> Guess u aint told da club u traded da 60 for a for econoline for ur new step kids hu?????
> ...


aint none of them ugly mafuckas mine.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:07 PM~12412293
> *Hey,,,,, fuck u ex babe!!! Don't be hatin cuz babe aint upgrade ur tmoblie plan to da good shit and ur still stuck wit dat primeco fone!
> *


 :roflmao: 

it gots a blackberry fool so hush your mouth nicca!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2008, 01:08 PM~12412295
> *aint none of them ugly mafuckas mine.
> *


OMG!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


dayum fool you aint right!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2008, 12:08 PM~12412295
> *aint none of them ugly mafuckas mine.
> *


So das y u stepdaddying,,,,,,,,,dam big pimp got u taking care of his lil gremlins!!! Mayne!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 12:16 PM~12412379
> *So das y u stepdaddying,,,,,,,,,dam big pimp got u taking care of his lil gremlins!!! Mayne!
> *


actually big pimp came thru last nite at 2am when i had some drama to take care of, numsaynn


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 12 2008, 10:53 AM~12410879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A FO' DOO owner talkin shit to another FO' DOO owner :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90+Dec 12 2008, 01:55 PM~12412176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: guat


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2008, 12:19 PM~12412394
> *actually big pimp came thru last nite at 2am when i had some drama to take care of, numsaynn
> *


Wat all them stepchirlin started fuckin u up so u had to call for back up??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2008, 10:52 AM~12410361
> *ima change my name to landlord and repo man
> *


change mine to "the cleaner"  



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 12 2008, 02:05 PM~12412271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  [email protected] i told cop "i'm brought my homie to DH to regulate and lay down the law.. " cop just like "aight.. we looking for different car..sorry to bother you" 



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 02:34 PM~12412499
> *Wat all them stepchirlin started fuckin u up so u had to call for back up??
> *


and i came thru wif da 9


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 01:51 PM~12412609
> *hey fk you..
> *


ha!! you got one of them girly ass phones too. :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2008, 12:55 PM~12412635
> *ha!! you got one of them girly ass phones too. :no:
> *


Hattin,,,,,,,,,,,,







But I got me one dem fancy new iphones,,,,,for free,,,,,,,,old white man at da shop was bitchin bout his aligment so I just pocketed me his daughters iphone :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2008, 02:55 PM~12412635
> *ha!! you got one of them girly ass phones too. :no:
> *


hatin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 12:51 PM~12412609
> *change mine to "the cleaner"
> hey fk you..
> [email protected] i told cop "i'm brought my homie to DH to regulate and lay down the law..  "  cop just like "aight..  we looking for different car..sorry to bother you"
> ...


Dam guess dh so gangsta u gota bring a 9 just to deal wit a lil stepchirlin mayne,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 02:59 PM~12412656
> *Hattin,,,,,,,,,,,,
> But I got me one dem fancy new iphones,,,,,for free,,,,,,,,old white man at da shop was bitchin bout his aligment so I just pocketed me his daughters iphone :biggrin:
> *


will go good with your


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 03:02 PM~12412676
> *Dam guess dh so gangsta u gota bring a 9 just to deal wit a lil stepchirlin mayne,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


and the 40


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2008, 01:59 PM~12412656
> *Hattin,,,,,,,,,,,,
> But I got me one dem fancy new iphones,,,,,for free,,,,,,,,old white man at da shop was bitchin bout his aligment so I just pocketed me his daughters iphone :biggrin:
> *


fk that iphone. i want that blackberry storm. :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 02:02 PM~12412675
> *hatin
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2008, 02:03 PM~12412682
> *will go good with your
> 
> 
> ...


see devious...that fool right here is FLY!!!  


:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

visit the site @ Cornbreadd.tv


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2008, 01:03 PM~12412682
> *will go good with your
> 
> 
> ...


Dam ima have to grow my fro back n go get me one dem shirts,,,,,dat ***** fly,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 12 2008, 02:21 PM~12412794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 12 2008, 03:40 PM~12412989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TASTED LIKE SHIT TOO! :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 12 2008, 03:13 PM~12412736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in a homosexual ricky martin shirt, kinda way..maybe. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FREE!!! 

gray leather caprice seats.. 


no room to store em.. so come get em.

look like these.. armrest busted up though.. and driver booty area shows wear.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that ain't all.. 

$200 obo 

rear SS seats..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh..for both.. seats are pickup only. askin for delivery on free shyt. :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 04:03 PM~12414350
> *ugh..for both..  seats are pickup only.  askin for delivery on free shyt.    :ugh:
> *


even if i got good credit :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 05:29 PM~12414002
> *FREE!!!
> 
> gray leather caprice seats..
> ...


gone!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

what if we pay in enchiladas for shipping??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 12 2008, 06:15 PM~12414464
> *what if we pay in enchiladas for shipping??
> *


hmm..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new seats look much better.. but in about a week.. driver side gon have ass wear..


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 05:16 PM~12414480
> *hmm..
> *


with rice and frijoles


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2008, 06:19 PM~12414512
> *new seats look much better.. but in about a week.. driver side gon have ass wear..
> *


good 

like my box cutter?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 05:20 PM~12414520
> *good
> 
> like my box cutter?
> *



most peopel have shit cutters, this ***** has a box cutter


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like i'm just in time for the smiley party..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2008, 10:54 PM~12417350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 12 2008, 10:56 PM~12417367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where do u find these at.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 12 2008, 11:58 PM~12417396
> *where do u find these at.....
> *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 12 2008, 10:58 PM~12417396
> *where do u find these at.....
> *



http://www.chambery2night.com/smiley/
:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

usually just google.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

now lets all pray for this topic..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 12 2008, 09:57 PM~12417376
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ok. im done


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 12 2008, 10:33 PM~12417773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racizzle my nizzle....(thats racist!!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wtf is all this bullshit :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2008, 12:04 AM~12418037
> *thats racizzle my nizzle....(thats racist!!!!) :biggrin:
> *


You think so?? :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 11:08 PM~12418073
> *wtf is all this bullshit  :uh:
> *


if we told u you probably would go snitch!!! :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2008, 12:10 AM~12418085
> *if we told u you probably would go snitch!!!  :uh:
> *


hno:





























:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 12 2008, 11:09 PM~12418084
> *You think so?? :angel:
> *


yep...and tell your hubby he owes me a taco from taco cabana....time to pay up./.. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2008, 12:11 AM~12418093
> *yep...and tell your hubby he owes me a taco from taco cabana....time to pay up./.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: it's only racist if your racist


Hubby said you owe him money for waiting in line


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 11:10 PM~12418089
> *hno:
> :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 12 2008, 11:12 PM~12418110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..tell him i forgot its all good we even..the hennessy effects my memory sometimes... :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

mr cholo 713, h-town team 84 caddy, *cali rydah*, streetshow :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, *mr cholo 713*, streetshow
any updates on the car?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 12 2008, 11:18 PM~12418161
> *mr cholo 713, h-town team 84 caddy, cali rydah, streetshow :wave:
> *


what up ness?? u ready to pay up on that bet u lost???


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2008, 12:10 AM~12418085
> *if we told u you probably would go snitch!!!  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 12 2008, 11:26 PM~12418241
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mr cholo 713, *63RIVI*

good luck finding parts for your motor


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2008, 12:27 AM~12418253
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 12 2008, 11:32 PM~12418295
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Dec 13 2008, 01:10 AM~12418089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' friendly azz ***** :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 13 2008, 08:13 AM~12419538
> *
> *


thanks for helping out last night homie...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

Q.VO H .TOWN


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 12 2008, 11:18 PM~12418161
> *mr cholo 713, h-town team 84 caddy, cali rydah, streetshow :wave:
> *


q vo homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 13 2008, 11:33 AM~12420452
> *q vo homie
> *


QUE ROLLO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 13 2008, 10:50 AM~12419659
> *thanks for helping out last night homie...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2008, 03:29 PM~12421752
> *
> *


when are u gettin in town and leaving boiler???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2008, 03:37 PM~12421798
> *when are u gettin in town and leaving boiler???
> *


we get there early on the first, leave the second, just a quick trip, rolling video homie told me the hop starts at 1pm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2008, 03:43 PM~12421827
> *we get there early on the first, leave the second, just a quick trip, rolling video homie told me the hop starts at 1pm
> *


  theres gonna be hopping all day long...jus call me when u get in and ill come get u or meet u at the show...if u drive have a full tank bcuz we will be gettin chased all around LA by the cops that day :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2008, 03:47 PM~12421855
> * theres gonna be hopping all day long...jus call me when u get in and ill come get u or meet u at the show...if  u drive have a full tank bcuz we will be gettin chased all around LA by the cops that day  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: i heard there an after hop  can't wait homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2008, 03:51 PM~12421894
> *:cheesy:  i heard there an after hop  can't wait homie
> *


all the time...its gonna be fun...trust me bring plenty of batteries for the camera 
:biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 13 2008, 12:30 AM~12418280
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mr cholo 713, 63RIVI
> 
> ...


Have them already....Have 2 motors and transmissions now. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2008, 03:52 PM~12421904
> *all the time...its gonna be fun...trust me bring plenty of batteries for the camera
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 13 2008, 05:19 PM~12422111
> *Have them already....Have 2 motors and transmissions now. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2008, 04:44 PM~12422270
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12422399


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 13 2008, 05:28 PM~12422500
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12422399
> *


mayne :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 13 2008, 06:28 PM~12422500
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12422399
> *


tb, i would of lost, i was gonna tell you either 3 or 12


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 13 2008, 07:28 PM~12422500
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12422399
> *


congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 13 2008, 07:28 PM~12422500
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12422399
> *


congrats


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Veqz8W98iA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 13 2008, 08:56 PM~12423836
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Veqz8W98iA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 13 2008, 10:56 PM~12423836
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Veqz8W98iA
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2008, 03:30 PM~12421760
> *QUE ROLLO    nada homie trabajando
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 14 2008, 03:16 AM~12425555
> *
> 
> *


hey thats my ex


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 14 2008, 03:16 AM~12425555
> *
> 
> *


WHATS UP MR CHOLO. :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

clean ride for sale>>>>>>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447196


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 14 2008, 01:42 PM~12426980
> *clean ride for sale>>>>>>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447196
> *


give you 2 g's


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 14 2008, 01:42 PM~12426980
> *clean ride for sale>>>>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447196
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 13 2008, 06:28 PM~12422500
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12422399
> *


That's awesome! Congrats Fredo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2008, 02:05 PM~12427108
> *That's awesome! Congrats Fredo! :thumbsup:
> *


groupie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Hater!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HOW BOUT THEM TEXANS BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!





Where's attn whore at??? Bet he aint gon come and post his titan picture up in here today!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

just beat the titans :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 03:18 PM~12427793
> *HOW BOUT THEM TEXANS BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Where's attn whore at??? Bet he aint gon come and post his titan picture up in here today!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 14 2008, 02:20 PM~12427799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KNOWMSAYIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2008, 01:54 PM~12427312
> *Hater!
> *


i know im a hater too


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 02:22 PM~12427816
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Hater in da house!!!!!!!!! Go watch ur florida fishes !!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 03:26 PM~12427838
> *Hater in da house!!!!!!!!! Go watch ur florida fishes !!!
> *


Refer to post right above


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 04:23 PM~12427820
> *KNOWMSAYIN!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 02:29 PM~12427851
> *Refer to post right above
> *


Hey watch ur tone young man b4 ur houston rocket privaleges get revocked also outa towner!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 03:35 PM~12427882
> *Hey watch ur tone young man b4 ur houston rocket privaleges get revocked also outa towner!!
> *


Due to family issues I never left! so Rockets fO' Lyfe!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Way thangs looking few folks should get tha texans privaleges revoked so they can finish they ride :cheesy: 

not directed at no one just saying


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 02:39 PM~12427907
> *Way thangs looking few folks should get tha texans privaleges revoked so they can finish they ride :cheesy:
> 
> not directed at no one just saying
> *


Hahahaha yea u right,,,,,,,,,well not just texans all of football priveleges revocked then I might ge somthing accomplished,,,,,,,,,,,guess ill have to wait till after the super bowl :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 03:44 PM~12427928
> *Hahahaha yea u right,,,,,,,,,well not just texans all of football priveleges revocked then I might ge somthing accomplished,,,,,,,,,,,guess ill have to wait till after the super bowl :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: hows tha skeetskeetwood comin along?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 02:45 PM~12427934
> *:cheesy: hows tha skeetskeetwood comin along?
> *


Shit not good man was pose to crank it up last night had everything ready since I tore da whole motor apart and something wrong wit da connector on da distributor so I tore that all apart but need a lil special tool that I keep at work so ill just kill da day watching foosbal and get it cranked up manana 


Plus I bought a grill from some dude on here and got fucked ,,,,it was for a box chevy not for a fleet so if anybody needs one holla,,,


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 03:51 PM~12427975
> *Shit not good man was pose to crank it up last night had everything ready since I tore da whole motor apart and something wrong wit da connector on da distributor so I tore that all apart but need a lil special tool that I keep at work so ill just kill da day watching foosbal and get it cranked up manana
> Plus I bought a grill from some dude on here and got fucked ,,,,it was for a box chevy not for a fleet so if anybody needs one holla,,,
> *


how much for the grill? chrome or gold bars? my homie might need one if he hasnt came across one


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 03:18 PM~12427793
> *HOW BOUT THEM TEXANS BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Where's attn whore at??? Bet he aint gon come and post his titan picture up in here today!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 03:22 PM~12427816
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Ha! You were so wrong! Next time imma make you put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 03:24 PM~12427826
> *i know im a scary hater too
> *


Fix.t


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2008, 03:54 PM~12428285
> *Ha! You were so wrong! Next time imma make you put your money where your mouth is.
> *


Pinche cochina u want him to put his mouth on wat??????



Lol!!!!! 


Good game hu?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 05:03 PM~12428313
> *Pinche cochina u want him to put his mouth on wat??????
> Lol!!!!!
> Good game hu?
> *


Lol! Fker!

Yea good game.  

You watch that fight last night?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 05:03 PM~12428313
> *Pinche cochina u want him to put his mouth on wat??????
> Lol!!!!!
> Good game hu?
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 05:18 PM~12428392
> *:0
> *


 :buttkick: 

Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2008, 05:22 PM~12428405
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Lol!
> *


so you want to put things in my mouth :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2008, 04:16 PM~12428385
> *Lol! Fker!
> 
> Yea good game.
> ...


Negative,,,,,,,,,,,them heavyweight fuckers don't get my attention


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 05:27 PM~12428428
> *so you want to put things in my mouth :0
> *


 :roflmao: 

You know what I meant!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 05:30 PM~12428447
> *Negative,,,,,,,,,,,them heavyweight fuckers don't get my attention
> *


Hm. Was out. Jus caught it on HBO jus now.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2008, 05:31 PM~12428453
> *:roflmao:
> 
> You know what I meant!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmm.. i say this reluctantly.. but texans played a good game today. i'll give props where there due.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 06:45 PM~12428502
> *hmm..    i say this reluctantly..  but texans played a good game today.  i'll give props where there due.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 05:35 PM~12428473
> *:scrutinize:  :happysad:
> *


Wanna bet? . Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 05:45 PM~12428502
> *hmm..    i say this reluctantly..  but texans played a good game today.  i'll give props where there due.
> *


Groupie wanna be. :uh: 


Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2008, 06:58 PM~12428567
> *Groupie wanna be. :uh:
> Lol! :biggrin:
> *


too bad them bitches didn't figure out this football thing earlier in the season..and then maybe they wouldnt be eliminated from playoffs already..



woooo.. now i feel better.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 04:30 PM~12428447
> *Negative,,,,,,,,,,,them heavyweight fuckers don't get my attention
> *


you hear that devious.. thats mean she dont want you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 07:09 PM~12428636
> *you hear that devious.. thats mean she dont want you
> *


duct tape can change any bitches mind.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2008, 05:54 PM~12428548
> *Wanna bet? . Lol!
> *


i already put tha challenge out there but u aint accept :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 05:11 PM~12428639
> *duct tape can change any bitches mind.
> *


so u callin hny a bitch.

awwwwww..!!!


thats right.. she want skinny ****** like me,slim,and noe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 07:18 PM~12428686
> *so u callin hny a bitch.
> 
> awwwwww..!!!
> ...


naw, just talkin in general. instigating ass *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 05:18 PM~12428686
> *so u callin hny a bitch.
> 
> awwwwww..!!!
> ...


 :0 should not be in the same sentence...thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 14 2008, 05:19 PM~12428696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

when hoez need convincing


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 05:27 PM~12428752
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2008, 05:20 PM~12428698
> *:0 should not be in the same sentence...thanks
> *


Hey hey hey hattin,,,,,,,,,,gimme half da credit atleast??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2008, 05:32 PM~12428786
> *Hey hey hey hattin,,,,,,,,,,gimme half da credit atleast??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 14 2008, 03:20 PM~12427799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: Only cuz Fisher dumbass went for da first down instead of da 3 points......but da texans did get da win..... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 14 2008, 08:38 PM~12429212
> *:uh:  :uh: Only cuz Fisher dumbass went for da first down instead of da 3 points......but da texans did get da win..... :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


fisher was quoting as saying "our kicker sucks.. he woulda missed at that range for sure. so there was no choice but to go for it" 


or something like that.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 07:39 PM~12429222
> *fisher was quoting as saying "our kicker sucks.. he woulda missed at that range for sure.  so there was no choice but to go for it"
> or something like that.
> *


na....he would have made it....even da announcer waz wondering y he didnt kick it.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 14 2008, 08:42 PM~12429246
> *na....he would have made it....even da announcer waz wondering y he didnt kick it.....
> *


i'm telling you.. fisher said it was out of range for their kicker.. he been missing at that range in practice.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 14 2008, 08:46 PM~12429279
> *
> *


yeah..so what that it looks like a bucket.. spilling oil, tranny fluid everywhere.. and i'm sure grill and headlights are missing to lighten up front end. might as well take hood off.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 06:48 PM~12429295
> *yeah..so what that it looks like  a bucket..  spilling oil, tranny fluid everywhere..  and i'm sure grill and headlights are missing to lighten up front end.  might as well take hood off.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :loco: :loco: :rant:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 14 2008, 08:50 PM~12429304
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :loco:  :loco:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HOUSTON SOCIETY SINGLE PUMP


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 14 2008, 06:51 PM~12429315
> *
> HOUSTON SOCIETY SINGLE PUMP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

making things happen with buckets.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

second time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 14 2008, 09:00 PM~12429383
> *second time
> 
> *


yeah.. whole 1" more. probably cause front clip fell off.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 14 2008, 07:00 PM~12429383
> *second time
> 
> *


 :uh: for the first time and :uh: for the second time


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MANIACOS BUCKETS :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 07:13 PM~12429462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 07:14 PM~12429471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop hyjacking my pics fool :rant: :rant:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 14 2008, 05:30 PM~12428447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yal do realized that Noe is the one that said it. :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pics from today


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 06:14 PM~12428659
> *i already put tha challenge out there but u aint accept :cheesy:
> *


That 5 second challage?? :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 07:14 PM~12429471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice . :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:








:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Dec 14 2008, 09:26 PM~12429577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when wifey gonna give you permisson to cut it and put 13's?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 09:38 PM~12429700
> *:0
> when wifey gonna give you permisson to cut it and put 13's?
> *


Don't need permission. I have no plans to cut it and it needs 14s not 13s.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 14 2008, 09:39 PM~12429713
> *Don't need permission. I have no plans to cut it and it needs 14s not 13s.
> *


 :uh: don't talk to me no more.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 09:41 PM~12429732
> *:uh:    don't talk to me no more.
> *


Wasn't talking to you anyways. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 14 2008, 09:43 PM~12429758
> *Wasn't talking to you anyways.  :uh:
> *


fine. go put swangaz on it while you at it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 09:46 PM~12429780
> *fine.      go put swangaz on it while you at it.
> *


Maybe I will. 


:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 14 2008, 08:26 PM~12429577
> *Pics from today
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it was a good turnout. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Did anyone go to the show in Pasadena?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayne


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 14 2008, 07:29 PM~12429600
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 14 2008, 08:32 PM~12429637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw this car on 610 on side of the freeway


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

drives great $4500 obo :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$4500?



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 14 2008, 10:04 PM~12429984
> *saw this car on 610 on side of the freeway
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 08:12 PM~12430073
> *$4500?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :rant: :rant: :rant: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 14 2008, 10:04 PM~12429984
> *saw this car on 610 on side of the freeway
> *


When?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 07:46 PM~12429780
> *fine.      go put swangaz on it while you at it.
> *


he gon donk it out with 24's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 10:26 PM~12430221
> *he gon donk it out with 24's
> *


wouldnt doubt it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 14 2008, 08:04 PM~12429984
> *saw this car on 610 on side of the freeway
> *


 the show was off of 610 :uh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2008, 09:44 PM~12430421
> *the show was off of 610  :uh:  :uh:
> *


was the show was on top of 610 :uh: 


i was heading to traders village and saw him...around 11:30 - 12


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 14 2008, 08:55 PM~12430543
> *was the show was on top of 610 :uh:
> i was heading to traders village and saw him...around 11:30 - 12
> *


shoulda swung by al's hes right down the street..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2008, 08:28 PM~12429595
> *That 5 second challage?? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 14 2008, 09:58 PM~12430581
> *
> *


might hurt your feelings... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 14 2008, 11:11 PM~12430734
> *
> *


you couldnt put any music in the background :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 14 2008, 09:13 PM~12430759
> *you couldnt put any music in the background  :uh:
> *



luego play este wey


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 14 2008, 11:18 PM~12430826
> *
> luego play este wey
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 14 2008, 07:48 PM~12429809
> *Did anyone go to the show in Pasadena?
> *


WE DID..ILL POST PICS TOMORROW..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2008, 09:13 PM~12429462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 14 2008, 09:29 PM~12429600
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, wtf? :ugh:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2008, 11:20 PM~12431564
> *damn, wtf?  :ugh:
> *


He's just gay :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 14 2008, 10:55 PM~12430543
> *was the show was on top of 610 :uh:
> i was heading to traders village and saw him...around 11:30 - 12
> *


Not on 610. He was pulled over on 45 aeound that time.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 15 2008, 03:46 AM~12432600
> *
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 15 2008, 03:46 AM~12432600
> *
> 
> *


H-Bombs :thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 14 2008, 10:28 PM~12431642
> *He's just gay :biggrin:
> *




BITCH!!! YOUR GAY!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 15 2008, 08:18 AM~12433244
> *BITCH!!!  YOUR GAY!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 15 2008, 10:18 AM~12433244
> *BITCH!!!  YOUR GAY!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2008, 07:27 AM~12433033
> *H-Bombs  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey pinche uncle fester who's bomb is this???? (Besides dzz nutz)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2008, 09:35 AM~12433357
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning losers


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

They white guy with pork chop sideburns from H-Bombs was a trip.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 10:41 AM~12433391
> *They white guy with pork chop sideburns from H-Bombs was a trip.
> *


did you get his autograph fk'n groupie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 10:36 AM~12433363
> *Hey pinche uncle fester who's bomb is this???? (Besides dzz nutz)
> *


This ****** that joined them this yr. I think he's on probation due to mucho borrachera.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 10:41 AM~12433391
> *They white guy with pork chop sideburns from H-Bombs was a trip.
> *


He's good people.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 10:43 AM~12433408
> *did you get his autograph  fk'n groupie.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 11:09 AM~12433565
> *:uh:
> *


lol.. you got a man crush on the *****.. 


:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 11:10 AM~12433569
> *lol.. you got a man crush on the *****..
> :roflmao:
> *


Better than having a tranny crush.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 10:41 AM~12433391
> *They white guy with pork chop sideburns from H-Bombs was a trip.
> *


How is this having a crush on someone, this was not a comliment.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 11:11 AM~12433577
> *Better than having a tranny crush.
> *


so you admit it? :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 11:13 AM~12433586
> *How is this having a crush on someone, this was not a compliment.
> *


I guess you can't read, too much wing sauce in your eyes?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2008, 08:44 AM~12433420
> *This ****** that joined them this yr.  I think he's on probation due to mucho borrachera.
> *


Ooooooooooooh did they ever get dat dude wit da pee green 50ish bomb to join think he was from cali o somethin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 11:18 AM~12433620
> *Ooooooooooooh did they ever get dat dude wit da pee green 50ish bomb to join think he was from cali o somethin
> *


don't know. i don't ask about the members, just shoot the shit with jerry.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 11:16 AM~12433611
> *I guess you can't read, too much wing sauce in your eyes?
> *


oh.. editing0wn3d


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2008, 09:20 AM~12433628
> *don't know.  i don't ask about the members, just shoot the shit with jerry.
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 09:10 AM~12433569
> *lol.. you got a man crush on the *****..
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:..u fkin retarded


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## The Real D-Eazy (Feb 8, 2008)

*WHAT IT IZ HOUSTON CHECK OUT NEW TRACK AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK GET AT ME*

Download link:
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html

vBulletin / phpBB link: 
http://FastFreeFileHosting.com/file/11637/fuck-you-wav.html


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 08:38 AM~12433371
> *morning losers
> *


saw you last night cruzing fool :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 15 2008, 03:48 PM~12435772
> *saw you last night cruzing fool  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 15 2008, 03:48 PM~12435772
> *saw you last night cruzing fool  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 



funny. puto. you just mad someone else got those seats. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 15 2008, 01:48 PM~12435772
> *saw you last night cruzing fool  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha gottem,,,,,dam streetshow u gettin good wit da photochop hu??? Lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 02:06 PM~12435914
> *:uh:
> funny.  puto.    you just mad someone else got those seats.  :uh:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


RIP llantitas.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 15 2008, 04:12 PM~12435970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and fk you. 



oh, i was in college station other day.. hit up that wing place by A&M


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Damn I'm still laughing!!!! Haha


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 03:32 PM~12436099
> *fk you
> fk you
> and fk you.
> ...


you were going this fast to wings n more huh *****?? hahaha
]







[/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 04:44 PM~12436180
> *you were going this fast to wings n more huh *****?? hahaha
> ]
> 
> ...


 :uh: yeah, your wifey was waiting. she likes wings too.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 02:44 PM~12436180
> *you were going this fast to wings n more huh *****?? hahaha
> ]
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 03:45 PM~12436188
> *:uh:    yeah, your wifey was waiting.  she likes wings too.
> *




hahaha.....i do too....thanks for the wings....... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


OWNED WITH THE BILL!!!


HAHAHA


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 03:44 PM~12436180
> *you were going this fast to wings n more huh *****?? hahaha
> ]
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 04:47 PM~12436206
> *hahaha.....i do too....thanks for the wings....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> OWNED WITH THE BILL!!!
> HAHAHA
> *


welcome.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 15 2008, 03:47 PM~12436205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUP HOMIE'S????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 03:48 PM~12436219
> *SUP HOMIE'S????
> *


chillin man, damn you been in hideout! did u get text wiff my new number?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

chillen too cold to turn wrenches today :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 03:48 PM~12436216
> *welcome.
> *


ya sabemos todos que te calienta mas un wing que una mujer.....so me vale verga.....hahaha


ol' succa for pussy you can't touch behind bars and glass ass *****......hahahahaha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2008, 04:49 PM~12436229
> *chillin man, damn you been in hideout! did u get text wiff my new number?
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 03:50 PM~12436245
> *:0
> *


too many haterz callin blocked


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 15 2008, 03:48 PM~12436228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk yeah.....i'm in the office chillin...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 04:50 PM~12436239
> *ya sabemos todos que te calienta mas un wing que una mujer.....so me vale verga.....hahaha
> ol' succa for pussy you can't touch behind bars and glass ass *****......hahahahaha
> *


oh, looks like someone gettin butthurt i mentioned wifey. struck a nerve?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 03:51 PM~12436253
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i think so.....hit me back again....got a new phone too....   hope all is good with you homie....
> *


All good homie, just finishing up the buckets, getting em ready for tha 09


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 15 2008, 02:50 PM~12436236
> *chillen too cold to turn wrenches today  :biggrin:
> *


X67852456789!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 03:44 PM~12436180
> *you were going this fast to wings n more huh *****?? hahaha
> ]
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 03:52 PM~12436258
> *oh, looks like someone gettin butthurt i mentioned wifey.  struck a nerve?
> *



now you know better than that pancake neck......takes much more than that..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 04:53 PM~12436276
> *X67852456789!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i gave up trying to take off the valve covers to replace the gaskets on my gn.  :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 15 2008, 03:53 PM~12436276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi monica.....how's the b-day party circuit going?? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 02:55 PM~12436301
> *now you know better than that pancake neck......takes much more than that..... :biggrin:
> *


Bahahaha pancake neck!!!!!!!!!

***** sweats aunt jamima syrup!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2008, 02:56 PM~12436307
> *i gave up trying to take off the valve covers to replace the gaskets on my gn.    :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


Ha aint the turbo above one of em??? 




Sup mac2lac?????? U steady stackin up da dz and lacs out there in da country o que??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 03:58 PM~12436321
> *Bahahaha pancake neck!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ***** sweats aunt jamima syrup!!!!!!!!!!lol
> *



and bleeds hot wing sauce.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 03:57 PM~12436314
> *hi monica.....how's the b-day party circuit going??  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: bday party circuit still going strong!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 15 2008, 03:59 PM~12436342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goin harder than lrm and wego combined!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 04:59 PM~12436342
> *Ha aint the turbo above one of em???
> Sup mac2lac?????? U steady stackin up da dz and lacs out there in da country o que??
> *


all kinds of shit around them. it clears the turbo but not the hardlines.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2008, 03:04 PM~12436381
> *all kinds of shit around them.  it clears the turbo but not the hardlines.
> *


how much you willing to spend :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 04:02 PM~12436363
> *:wave: "bday party circuit" still going strong!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 15 2008, 05:07 PM~12436409
> *how much you willing to spend  :0
> *


come by after christmas since i had to put it aside. got contractors finishing up my garage this weekend and won't be ready to work on after the holidays unless you want to work on it outside in the cold. hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 04:03 PM~12436373
> *goin harder than lrm and wego combined!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yup and gonna be bigger and better next year.  


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2008, 04:07 PM~12436412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

:no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 15 2008, 03:03 PM~12436373
> *nah....been chillin....workin on the house and takin care of my babies....
> 
> goin harder than lrm and wego combined!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shit das good homie do wat u do wat u ever end up doing wit da old lac??? And wat up wit el bolillo pete wat dat fool been up to??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2008, 04:51 PM~12436252
> *too many haterz callin blocked
> *


 :uh: Bit They Were Girls Too...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 05:19 PM~12436531
> *:uh: Bit They Were Girls Too...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

is that a white girl??? she's as black as ragalaky!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2008, 03:09 PM~12436425
> *come by after christmas since i had to put it aside.  got contractors finishing up my garage this weekend and won't be ready to work on after the holidays unless you want to work on it outside in the cold.  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


contractors or y primos from home depot lol is whatevers


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 04:19 PM~12436531
> *:uh: Bit They Were Girls Too...
> 
> 
> ...


wow she gangsta hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 15 2008, 05:23 PM~12436573
> *contractors or y primos from home depot lol is whatevers
> *


nah, don't hire primos, they don't guarantee their work. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 15 2008, 05:22 PM~12436556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Becareful wit Hny Brn Eyz She Gangta... :guns: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 05:28 PM~12436636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Becareful wit Hny Brn Eyz She Gangta... :guns:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


she is.. seen her flip off cops and take em on a police chase for like 30 minutes. police lady finally pulled her over and all hrny had to say was "what bitch?" :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 04:37 PM~12436742
> *she is..  seen her flip off cops and take em on a police chase  for like 30 minutes.  police lady finally pulled her over and all hrny had to say was "what bitch?"  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 04:28 PM~12436636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Becareful wit Hny Brn Eyz She Gangta... :guns:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: nah not me. theres nothing gangsta bout me. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 04:37 PM~12436742
> *she is..  seen her flip off cops and take em on a police chase  for like 30 minutes.  police lady finally pulled her over and all hrny had to say was "what bitch?"  :0
> *


 :roflmao:

you never gonna forgot that shit from that night... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 05:40 PM~12436771
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you never gonna forgot that shit from that night...  :biggrin:
> *


you stumbling out of bar.. saying "fk the police.. " good times..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 03:40 PM~12436771
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you never gonna forgot that shit from that night...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2008, 03:22 PM~12436556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> is that a white girl???  she's as black as ragalaky!
> *


Dats racist!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2008, 05:45 PM~12436811
> *
> 
> *


if you gonna bring trailer to my crib.. come with rent $


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 03:49 PM~12436850
> *if you gonna bring trailer to my crib.. come with rent $
> *


fuck hoa. i called them and let em know what i thought about them sending me letters all the time im gona start lookin for a place in magnolia


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 05:37 PM~12436742
> *she is..  seen her flip off cops and take em on a police chase  for like 30 minutes.  police lady finally pulled her over and all hrny had to say was "what bitch?"  :0
> *





> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 05:38 PM~12436760
> *:roflmao: nah not me. theres nothing gangsta bout me.  :angel:
> *


When Hny Brn Eyz Had Blond Hair... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Shades  :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2008, 05:54 PM~12436883
> *fuck hoa. i called them and let em know what i thought about them sending me letters all the time im gona start lookin for a place in magnolia
> *


:0 i didn't say move on here bitch. we dont like your kind.



ohh.. wait.. you just wanna be closer that brawd huh? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 04:41 PM~12436789
> *you stumbling out of bar..  saying "fk the police.. "  good times..
> *


 :roflmao: Agreed! Was good time. Next time yal hit tranny bar lemme know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 06:15 PM~12437073
> *:roflmao: Agreed! Was good time. Next time yal hit tranny bar lemme know.
> *


we banned. lone star choked some biker for stepping on his chucks. he straight G like that.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2008, 04:45 PM~12436811
> *
> 
> *


Hahaha! Yup!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 05:01 PM~12436942
> *When Hny Brn Eyz Had Blond Hair... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

Me as a blonde? Never gonna happen.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 06:22 PM~12437145
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Me as a blonde? Never gonna happen.
> *


then you can be a model like cochina.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 05:23 PM~12437151
> *then you can be a model like cochina.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 05:03 PM~12436954
> *Nice Shades   :0
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Gotta stay lookin tite. :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 05:07 PM~12436996
> *:0    i didn't say move on here bitch.  we dont like your kind.
> ohh.. wait.. you just wanna be closer that brawd huh?  :0
> *


Awww! That's sweet! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 05:17 PM~12437092
> *we banned.  lone star  choked some biker  for stepping on his chucks.  he straight G like that.
> *


Even gangstas fall in luv.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 05:23 PM~12437151
> *then you can be a model like cochina.
> *


 :roflmao: Nah I'm straight with my 8 to 5 gig.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 05:30 PM~12437207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Only one of them pictures is me. That girl in black don't even look like me! Lol!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 05:41 PM~12437299
> *Only one of them pictures is me. That girl in black don't even look like me! Lol!
> *


yup that cant be you































She wearin chonies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn, the homies t shirt lolol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2008, 05:43 PM~12437318
> *yup that cant be you
> She wearin chonies
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2008, 06:43 PM~12437320
> *damn, the homies t shirt lolol
> *


  old skoo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like she had hair all aqua net'd up too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2008, 05:43 PM~12437320
> *damn, the homies t shirt lolol
> *


Yup! Back in the dayz! I was like 15 in that pic. Back in '95.  Still got that shirt too. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 06:55 PM~12437424
> *Yup! Back in the dayz! I was like 15 in that pic. Back in '95.   Still got that shirt too. :biggrin:
> *


15 huh? fk it.. i still woulda stuck you.. you looked ready.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

about 17 here.. + to big scoops of LA Looks styling gel. goatee that started coming in in at 15 coming out nice.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 05:52 PM~12437401
> *  old skoo
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 05:57 PM~12437434
> *15 huh? fk it.. i still woulda stuck you.. you looked ready.
> *


In '95 weren't you like 20 somethin? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 07:03 PM~12437477
> *In '95 weren't you like 20 somethin? :ugh:
> *


22 and so. at 22 i actually did have a main gal that was 15 at that time.  she was impressed that i even a had a car.. and old skoo vw bug.. a real bucket too. use to park by ptown high near duck park for her to skip skoo.. and go fk.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

about 1999 here.. i think. damn, i need to go on diet.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 06:08 PM~12437533
> *22      and so.  at 22 i actually did have a main gal that was 15 at that time.      she was impressed that i even a had a car.. and old skoo vw bug.. a real bucket too.  use to park by ptown high near duck park for her to skip skoo.. and go fk.
> *


 :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 07:20 PM~12437657
> *:no:
> *


oh..so at 15 you didnt do older guys? probably dancing at bday partys already. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 06:10 PM~12437551
> *about 1999 here.. i think.    damn, i need to go on diet.
> 
> 
> ...


Pimp!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 07:22 PM~12437672
> *Pimp!
> *


naw, i just dressed with some style.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 06:22 PM~12437671
> *oh..so at 15 you didnt do older guys?  probably dancing at bday partys already.  :scrutinize:
> *


Nah ah not me. I was focused on school. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 06:23 PM~12437682
> *naw, i just dressed with some style.
> *


Oh I see


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2008, 07:33 PM~12437791
> *
> *


groupie :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 07:25 PM~12437698
> *Nah ah not me. I was focused on school. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: 


yeah aight. you know you had a shuga daddy or two.. 


anyway.. found another one. mayne. miss that monte carlo.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hattin cause i'm so handsome.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I was in the Galleria today and saw Clyde Drexler trying to jew the sales people down on a watch. The sales man was like I don't care who you are this aint the fleamarket. Take your cheap ass to king's.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 Im Puttin Dis In The Chola Topic :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 08:00 PM~12438099
> *I was in the Galleria today and saw Clyde Drexler trying to jew the sales people down on a watch. The sales man was like I don't care who you are this aint the fleamarket. Take your cheap ass to king's.
> *


don't matter how much $ you got, if you just hand it off without trying to bargain.. you won't have it long.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 08:03 PM~12438135
> *:0  Im Puttin Dis In The Chola Topic :0
> 
> 
> ...


been done.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 08:03 PM~12438139
> *don't matter how much $ you got, if you just hand it off without trying to bargain.. you won't have it long.
> *


True but you can't haggle on stuff at the Galleria, except maybe at the johnny dang store, since it did start out at the flea markets.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 08:06 PM~12438160
> *True but you can't haggle on stuff at the Galleria, except maybe at the johnny dang store, since it did start out at the flea markets.
> *


you'd be suprised. one of my fav things to tell a salesman.. is "no forreal, how much?" then they laugh..and i'm like "look.. if ya'll can't do better then that. i'm i ain't buying." then salesman comes from talkin it out and will usually gimme 5-10% off usually quote it as the employee discount or something else. even in galleria. never hurts to ask. once i asked at circuit city..and they said "we'll do half off, if you take the display model"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or.. "damn..thats kinda steep.. i dunno" one of my classics.. but then they say.. we don't negotiated price of our wings. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

attention whore gas hop..
the whore is retired.. so why not break it.. part 2 is in the works.. bringing another clean ,chromed out hopper to the plate...














then he broke it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 07:12 PM~12438249
> *or.. "damn..thats kinda steep..   i dunno"  one of my classics..  but then they say.. we don't negotiated price of  our wings.  :angry:
> *


hahaah. tryin to negotiate on some food. crumb bum


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 06:29 PM~12438461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 15 2008, 06:30 PM~12438477
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


new one gon be fully wrapped..
lil bit of chrome.. nice paint..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 08:29 PM~12438461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: I wanted to be there when he broke it.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 14 2008, 07:48 PM~12429809
> *Did anyone go to the show in Pasadena?
> *


SOME PICS OF THE SLABZ 2 DUBZ CAR SHOW...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

nice turn out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 06:22 PM~12438385
> *attention whore gas hop..
> the whore is retired.. so why not break it.. part 2 is in the works.. bringing another clean ,chromed out hopper to the plate...
> 
> ...


looks a little heavy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Dec 15 2008, 06:32 PM~12438492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:32 PM~12438494
> *SOME PICS OF THE SLABZ 2 DUBZ CAR SHOW...
> 
> EMPIRE
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 15 2008, 06:36 PM~12438534
> *looks a little heavy
> *


thats fine.. but thats how you do it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:32 PM~12438494
> *SOME PICS OF THE SLABZ 2 DUBZ CAR SHOW...
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 07:37 PM~12438546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 06:37 PM~12438550
> *thats fine.. but thats how you do it..
> *


 :0 i was jus saying :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2008, 08:38 PM~12438558
> *:rofl:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 15 2008, 06:39 PM~12438561
> *:0 i was jus saying  :biggrin:
> *


lead sleds coming to town. :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 15 2008, 06:34 PM~12438520
> *nice turn out
> *


Could of been better if it was promoted early and not on the same day of an another show...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 06:40 PM~12438574
> *lead sleds coming to town. :0
> *


nope no lead in 09


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:40 PM~12438577
> *Could of been better if it was promoted early and not on the same day of an another show...
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 06:39 PM~12438565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i did that on purpose......... :uh: 







































:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 06:42 PM~12438588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:42 PM~12438592
> *i did that on purpose......... :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 07:39 PM~12438565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2008, 06:43 PM~12438605
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


+1


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 06:43 PM~12438603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


weak.........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:45 PM~12438634
> *weak.........
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 15 2008, 06:41 PM~12438581
> *nope no lead in 09
> *


sewer drains?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 15 2008, 08:45 PM~12438639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:46 PM~12438642
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 06:46 PM~12438654
> *sewer drains?
> *


nope...harley davidson :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

i like this pic


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 15 2008, 07:22 PM~12438385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: all gate no weight...y would i lie.....dats wat da trunk says...... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn the whore was hangin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 15 2008, 06:48 PM~12438665
> *nope...harley davidson  :biggrin:
> *


kandy painted by sic713


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:48 PM~12438666
> *i like this pic
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it is a good pic but you still havn't posted the show pics.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+Dec 15 2008, 06:48 PM~12438675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 06:50 PM~12438697
> *Yea it is a good pic but you still havn't posted the show pics.
> *


i did..i said some.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 15 2008, 08:51 PM~12438705
> *thats not what i was told./..by you..lol  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 snitchin' mayne..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:52 PM~12438718
> *i did..i said some.. :uh:
> *


Now that you went back and edited.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 06:53 PM~12438726
> *:0    snitchin'  mayne..
> 
> 
> ...


never :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 15 2008, 06:55 PM~12438748
> *Now that you went back and edited.
> *


your point is..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:57 PM~12438774
> *your point is..
> *


Just fucking with you


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Someone Pmed me and said to post this pic...im no snitch so names wont be mentioned...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 06:32 PM~12438489
> *new one gon be fully wrapped..
> lil bit of chrome.. nice paint..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2008, 08:59 PM~12438814
> *Someone Pmed me and said to post this pic...im no snitch so names wont be mentioned...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 15 2008, 06:59 PM~12438814
> *Someone Pmed me and said to post this pic...im no snitch so names wont be mentioned...
> 
> 
> ...


  ..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

why dont yall ballers buy a ticket for some Dayton KOs

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12423134


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 15 2008, 08:04 PM~12438871
> *why dont yall ballers buy a ticket for some Dayton KOs
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12423134
> *


X2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2008, 03:54 PM~12436883
> *fuck hoa. i called them and let em know what i thought about them sending me letters all the time im gona start lookin for a place in denver harbor to move in wit da family n stepkids
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 15 2008, 07:04 PM~12438871
> *why dont yall ballers buy a ticket for some Dayton KOs
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12423134
> *


:nono:
cant put dayton spinners on chinas..
well i cant but others would..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 08:07 PM~12438921
> *:nono:
> cant put dayton spinners on chinas..
> well i cant but others would..
> *


or they can just flip them after they win :biggrin: about 250


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 09:07 PM~12438921
> *:nono:
> cant put dayton spinners on chinas..
> well i cant but others would..
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

Board Message
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:
Flood control is enabled on this board, please wait 25 seconds before replying or posting a new topic

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 15 2008, 08:08 PM~12438936
> *or they can just flip them after they win :biggrin:  about 250
> *


  would be nice to be able to swap out and have diffrent look every once in a while on my D's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 15 2008, 07:08 PM~12438936
> *or they can just flip them after they win :biggrin:  about 250
> *


i only have 6 bucks in my pay pal..
and i owe wells fargo 100 bucks. so yea


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 15 2008, 09:04 PM~12438871
> *why dont yall ballers buy a ticket for some Dayton KOs
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12423134
> *


DONE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 08:20 PM~12439076
> *DONE
> *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Anybody know Roy Ortiz or Slik's Cadillac on here from San Antonio?

he's got the big body with the lambo doors i think..

I traded him some stuff..please have him hit me up. thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 15 2008, 09:24 PM~12439122
> *Anybody know Roy Ortiz or Slik's Cadillac on here from San Antonio?
> 
> he's got the big body with the lambo doors i think..
> ...


sure thing goose. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2008, 07:16 PM~12439018
> *i only have 6 bucks in my pay pal..
> and i owe wells fargo 100 bucks. so yea
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 07:27 PM~12439153
> *sure thing goose.  :uh:
> *


wtf???

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 09:35 PM~12439250
> *wtf???
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fine.. you can be iceman..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 08:27 PM~12439153
> *sure thing goose.  :uh:
> *


thanks for the help fellow rider...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 15 2008, 09:43 PM~12439350
> *thanks for the help fellow rider...
> *


you can be my wing man anytime..






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 08:44 PM~12439364
> *you can be my wing man anytime..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  

Great Movie..made me famous no doubt.  

You lost that lovin feelin..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 15 2008, 07:43 PM~12439350
> *thanks for the help fellow rider...
> *


they from san antonio..i seen the ride but i dont know them...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 15 2008, 08:48 PM~12439417
> *they from san antonio..i seen the ride but i dont know them...
> *


Thanks brother. He hasnt been on in awhile..i'm sure something has come up. Thanks for the info.  

He has good feedback on here and Ebay..but just got me a little nervous.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 06:40 PM~12437890
> *:uh:
> yeah aight.    you know you had a shuga daddy or two..
> anyway.. found another one.  mayne.  miss that monte carlo.
> ...


Lol! Me have a suga daddy. Yea right. Fk that. Aint got time of patience to put up with a fools ass jus cause they buyin. That's why I get my all shit myself. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 08:00 PM~12439579
> *Lol! Me have a suga daddy. Yea right. Fk that. Aint got time of patience to put up with a fools ass jus cause they buyin. That's why I get my all shit myself. :cheesy:
> *


Shutcho ass up al independent women ass *****,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,das y u aint get ur yukon!!!!! Mayne!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 07:04 PM~12438146
> *been done.
> *


Wtf???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam got da shitolac runnin and dam near woke up da whole neighborhood wit deez headers!!! 


Too bad da rattle can "heat treated" paint made it look like I was sizzlin fajitas on top of my motor lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 07:12 PM~12438249
> *or.. "damn..thats kinda steep..  i dunno"  one of my classics..  but then they say.. we don't negotiated price of  our wings.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 15 2008, 10:00 PM~12439579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 08:05 PM~12438886
> *:uh:
> *


Mest up. :no: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 08:27 PM~12439153
> *sure thing goose.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

You so stupid fool! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 09:04 PM~12439618
> *Shutcho ass up al independent women ass *****,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,das y u aint get ur yukon!!!!! Mayne!!
> *


Fk that yukon. Aint want that big ass gas guzzler anyways. :angry: 


:tears: 




:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 09:12 PM~12439714
> *:0
> *


Shut your SNITCH ass up! :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 09:07 PM~12439654
> *Dam got da shitolac runnin and dam near woke up da whole neighborhood wit deez headers!!!
> Too bad da rattle can "heat treated" paint made it look like I was sizzlin fajitas on top of my motor lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 08:47 PM~12440155
> *Fk that yukon. Aint want that big ass gas guzzler anyways. :angry:
> :tears:
> :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt put u in it without giving you a gas card too


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 08:38 PM~12440031
> *Mest up. :no: :roflmao:
> *


Ha guess u da only one dat caught dat hu??? Lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2008, 10:07 PM~12440465
> *i wouldnt put u in it without giving you a gas card too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 10:08 PM~12440486
> *Ha guess u da only one dat caught dat hu??? Lol
> *


Malo!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 11:17 PM~12440603
> *:biggrin:
> *


i know he'd give you his truck. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 10:33 PM~12440832
> *i know he'd give you his truck.  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

I wouldn't do babe like that. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 15 2008, 11:39 PM~12440909
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I wouldn't do babe like that. :angel:
> *


fk it.he got a work car.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2008, 04:14 PM~12436473
> *Shit das good homie do wat u do wat u ever end up doing wit da old lac??? And wat up wit el bolillo pete wat dat fool been up to??
> *



I STILL GOT IT....GONNA TAKE IT APART AFTER THE HOLIDAYS....PETE HAD A BABY BOY IN NOV....HE'S WORKING AT THE FORD DEALERSHIP HERE.....AIN'T TALKED TO HIM IN A WHILE.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 10:51 PM~12441015
> *fk it.he got a work car.
> *


Must be nice.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2008, 12:15 AM~12441278
> *Must be nice.
> *


like 40mpg.. think imma go score me a scion truck.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 11:25 PM~12441412
> *like 40mpg..  think imma go score me a scion truck.
> *


they gonna have to build it around you.......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2008, 05:37 PM~12436742
> *she is..  seen her flip off cops and take em on a police chase  for like 30 minutes.  police lady finally pulled her over and all hrny bwn eyz had to say was "what bitch?"  :0
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

Loco! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2008, 10:48 AM~12444079
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Loco!  :biggrin:
> *


Loca!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2008, 09:58 AM~12444151
> *Loca!
> *


Sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:nicoderm: Caps Lock . . . . . . .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 11:40 AM~12444425
> *:nicoderm:  Caps Lock . . . . . . .
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2008, 11:42 AM~12444435
> *
> *



:roflmao: Pinche Alex....................


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 11:44 AM~12444461
> *:roflmao: Pinche Alex....................
> *


Dont Hate David... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2008, 11:48 AM~12444492
> *Dont Hate David...  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 11:44 AM~12444461
> *:roflmao: Pinche Alex....................
> *


anda enamorado el carnalito


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2008, 12:04 PM~12444619
> *anda enamorado el carnalito
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2008, 12:04 PM~12444619
> *anda enamorado el carnalito
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2008, 12:26 PM~12445909
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a flat white girl booty :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2008, 02:25 PM~12446319
> *looks like a flat white girl booty  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 16 2008, 01:32 PM~12446367
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2008, 03:25 PM~12446319
> *looks like a flat white girl booty  :0
> *


Dats The Chik About 5 Quotes Back :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 02:54 PM~12446545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2008, 03:55 PM~12446558
> *:ugh:
> *


thats so many fouls, thats grounds for being ejected.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2008, 03:55 PM~12446558
> *:ugh:
> *


Dont U Like It..??


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2008, 02:44 PM~12446469
> *:biggrin:
> *


your a funny man :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 16 2008, 02:57 PM~12446574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## johnnychingas (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 16 2008, 12:08 AM~12442468
> *they gonna have to build it around you.......
> 
> 
> ...


*LATIN @ WALMART *
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 16 2008, 12:25 PM~12446319
> *looks like a flat white girl booty  :0
> *


yep It is!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 16 2008, 01:51 PM~12446517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnychingas_@Dec 16 2008, 04:28 PM~12446866
> *LATIN @ WALMART
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


no son, do i know you?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

howdy!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Dec 16 2008, 02:29 PM~12446877
> *yep It is!
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 16 2008, 06:23 PM~12448626
> *howdy!
> *


git r dun!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wish she was done


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2008, 08:48 PM~12429295
> *yeah..so what that it looks like  a bucket..  spilling oil, tranny fluid everywhere..  and i'm sure grill and headlights are missing to lighten up front end.  might as well take hood off.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

looking for an 80's two door g body, anybody got one for sale in the area??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Devious Sixty8,* Hny Brn Eyz*


put your chonies back on.. just cause some new dude got on here.. dont mean you gotta get all chiflada.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

what new dude?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 08:14 PM~12449658
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Devious Sixty8, Hny Brn Eyz
> put your chonies back on..    just cause some new dude got on here.. dont mean you gotta get all chiflada.
> *


Wtf?!? :roflmao: ***** plz! :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp+Dec 16 2008, 09:17 PM~12449690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ok play dumb then.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn, was wondering why i got a pm right after i posted up in here


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 08:30 PM~12449822
> *you.  hrny brn eyez gets all chiflada when someone new comes on here.  sends em nudie pics..    talks durty to em..etc etc..
> :uh:  ok play dumb then.
> *


Hahahaha! Shut the hell up!!! He been a member since 2005 dumbass. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2008, 09:33 PM~12449848
> *Hahahaha! Shut the hell up!!! He been a member since 2005 dumbass. :uh:
> *


but he only got like 1800 posts, thats rookie status to me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Dec 16 2008, 08:32 PM~12449838
> *damn, was wondering why i got a pm right after i posted up in here
> *


Did it ask "ARE YOU HOT" cuz that would be a pm from Devious's punk ass! Lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2008, 09:35 PM~12449865
> *Did it ask "ARE YOU HOT" cuz that would be a pm from Devious's punk ass! Lol!
> *


 :uh: why you wanna bring up old shyt?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 08:34 PM~12449852
> *but he only got like 1800 posts, thats rookie status to me.
> *


Yea ok. :uh:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

lol, shit still the same in here


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2008, 08:35 PM~12449865
> *Did it ask "ARE YOU HOT" cuz that would be a pm from Devious's punk ass! Lol!
> *


you asked me that when i was new :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 08:35 PM~12449872
> *:uh:  why you wanna bring up old shyt?
> *


Cause you did fker! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2008, 08:39 PM~12449922
> *you asked me that when i was new  :nicoderm:
> *


I'm not surprised!!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2008, 08:41 PM~12449942
> *I'm not surprised!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


member...you member


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

member when i was new.. certain female on here.. PM me.. with "hey..do i know you from somewhere?" ain't gonna say names though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Dec 16 2008, 09:37 PM~12449899
> *lol, shit still the same in here
> *


she ran off ellie.. 1st she breaks up his happy home.. then drops em and man never same again.. he moved away from town even.. never to be heard of again. last i heard, he was in florida, fighting gators. :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Dec 15 2008, 10:10 PM~12440511
> *ricky white
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2008, 08:48 PM~12450010
> *member...you member
> *


uh huh.... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 08:56 PM~12450072
> *member when i was new..  certain female on here..  PM me..  with "hey..do i know you from somewhere?"  ain't gonna say names though.
> *


HA!! should i post the screen shot to show how it REALLY went down???


best believe i still got that pm fker!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 09:00 PM~12450110
> *she ran off ellie..  1st she breaks up his happy home..  then drops em  and man never same again.. he moved away from town even..  never to be heard of again.    last i heard, he was in florida, fighting gators.    :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:

eh, he'll be back.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 16 2008, 09:14 PM~12449658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2008, 09:10 PM~12450178
> *HA!! should i post the screen shot to show how it REALLY went down???
> best believe i still got that pm fker!! :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2008, 09:18 PM~12450255
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


captain danny..... :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 16 2008, 10:10 PM~12450178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Dec 16 2008, 08:54 PM~12449459
> *looking for an 80's two door g body, anybody got one for sale in the area??
> *










MOST WANTED IS FOR SALE $4000 FIRM READY TO RIDE...IN HOUSTON ALL STICKERS UP TO DATE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 16 2008, 09:23 PM~12450290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 16 2008, 10:25 PM~12450305
> *OHHHHH!!! :roflmao:
> 
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 09:26 PM~12450318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf!?!?!!?!? :roflmao:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 16 2008, 10:23 PM~12450291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you got time, send me some more pics and info to my email, thanks man! 

[email protected]


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Dec 16 2008, 09:32 PM~12450386
> *if you got time, send me some more pics and info to my email, thanks man!
> 
> [email protected]
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=434007&hl=


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms. Hit me up for pricing. This is a rendering of what the final product will look like. PM me  

Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings. We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned. Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2008, 09:44 PM~12450504
> *TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms.  Hit me up for pricing.  This is a rendering of what the final product will look like.  PM me
> 
> Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders  The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings.  We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned.  Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2008, 08:44 PM~12450504
> *TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms.  Hit me up for pricing.  This is a rendering of what the final product will look like.  PM me
> 
> Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders  The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings.  We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned.  Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel
> ...


Look super nice,,,,,,just look like if u had some hot shit in da trunk they'll snap............


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2008, 09:44 PM~12450504
> *TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms.  Hit me up for pricing.  This is a rendering of what the final product will look like.  PM me
> 
> Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders  The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings.  We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned.  Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel
> ...


do you mean krazy kutting?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 16 2008, 10:59 PM~12450669
> *do you mean krazy kutting?
> *


snitch never stops :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 16 2008, 08:59 PM~12450669
> *do you mean krazy kutting?
> *


Ha u a fool lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 10:09 PM~12450798
> *snitch never stops  :uh:
> *


 :uh: i was correcting his mistakes stupid ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 16 2008, 11:18 PM~12450913
> *:uh:  i was correcting his mistakes stupid ass
> *


shut the fk up. and watch your tone with me bitch.. i ain't one of these ******. that gonna just smile and let shyt ride when they see you at a show.. imma put my foot in your ass.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2008, 10:44 PM~12450504
> *TNT Metal Works. Custom A Arms.  Hit me up for pricing.  This is a rendering of what the final product will look like.  PM me
> 
> Yes we can cut them to fit right over your existing cylinders  The package will include uppers, lowers, and bushings.  We can get them engraved and chromed, gold plated, or two toned.  Made out of 1/2" thick American Steel
> ...


Nice


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 10:20 PM~12450940
> *shut the fk up.    and watch your tone with me bitch..  i ain't one of these ******. that gonna just smile and let shyt ride when they see you at a show.. imma put my foot in your ass.
> *


sounds like your butt hurt, but your just a joke. if you were really about something you would of came to my house when i pm you my address and #. 
now you dont want to receive pm from me because your a little bitch


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 09:20 PM~12450940
> *shut the fk up.    and watch your tone with me bitch..  i ain't one of these ******. that gonna just smile and let shyt ride when they see you at a show.. imma put my foot in your ass.
> *


Oh jesus here we go again :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Dec 16 2008, 09:37 PM~12449899
> *lol, shit still the same in here
> *


que onda buey. sent you my new # carnal.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2008, 10:42 PM~12450490
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=434007&hl=
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2008, 11:32 PM~12451078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 16 2008, 11:22 PM~12450964
> *sounds like your butt hurt, but your just a joke. if you were really about something you would of came to my house when i pm you my address and #.
> now you dont want to receive pm from me because your a little bitch
> *


post your address right here.. right now.. i'll go 1st..


334 baldinger st
houston tx 77011




borrow moms ride and come do something bitch.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 09:40 PM~12451179
> *post your address right here.. right now..    i'll go 1st..
> 334 baldinger st
> houston tx 77011
> ...


Repost,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for da 56892356789th time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 16 2008, 11:55 PM~12451353
> *Repost,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,for da 56892356789th time
> *


and he still never showed.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 16 2008, 11:32 PM~12451078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shoes :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 10:02 PM~12451438
> *and he still never showed.
> *


Least he showed up at shows and picanics,,,,n u and t j have been no where to be found,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm jus sayin,,,,,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 17 2008, 12:05 AM~12451496
> *Least he showed up at shows and picanics,,,,n u and t j have been no where to be found,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm jus sayin,,,,,
> *


fk picnics and toy drives.. and fundraisers.. lemme know when some real ridin' is going on..and i'll be there fo sho.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 10:07 PM~12451524
> *fk picnics and toy drives..  and fundraisers..      lemme know when some real ridin' is going on..and i'll be there fo sho.
> *


Ha,,,,,,,,,,yea ok :0:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 11:20 PM~12450940
> *shut the fk up.    and watch your tone with me bitch..  i ain't one of these ******. that gonna just smile and let shyt ride when they see you at a show.. imma put my foot in your ass.
> *


ha ***** u can't even put your foot in yo shoe without fallin down....i mean the *physics* of the whole thing just makes that almost imposible


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just sayin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2008, 08:30 AM~12453838
> *ha ***** u can't even put your foot in yo shoe without fallin down....i mean the *physics* of the whole thing just makes that almost imposible
> *


Ha badcenterofgravityowned.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

what every mexican kid wants for Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 17 2008, 11:55 AM~12454442
> *what every mexican kid wants for Christmas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


esta chido


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 17 2008, 07:18 AM~12450913
> *:uh:  i was correcting his mistakes stupid ass
> *


I don't see any reason to justify myself


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 17 2008, 07:18 AM~12450913
> *:uh:  i was correcting his mistakes stupid ass
> *


I'm selling them as well. It is not a mistake. 

Either buy or move on :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 17 2008, 11:38 AM~12454262
> *Ha badcenterofgravityowned.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2008, 11:12 AM~12455214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 17 2008, 09:55 AM~12454442
> *what every mexican kid wants for Christmas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2008, 11:12 AM~12455214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne ill own anybody at dat one!!




Too bad they aint gota tacoband for ur hefty ass,,,,,


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

uffin: : :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. Wing Heaven .. mango flavor. :thumbsup: 



and blk people.. they have koolaid FOUNTAINS :0

but sorry.. this ad is false advertising.. no white gurls..all sistas working there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 17 2008, 01:37 PM~12456414
> *uffin:  :  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 17 2008, 02:20 PM~12456724
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 17 2008, 05:48 PM~12457522
> *uffin:  :wave:
> *


que onda payaso. ya mero vienes para el htown de vuelta?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

for anyone thats seen it...I am thinking about selling my truck. Project? prolly not...hop it to death? who knows. Fix it into a work truck...possibly. Anyway hit me up with an offer and if I like it, its yours.

its a 98 Dodge Dakota 5.2 L V8 Club Cab


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 17 2008, 05:50 PM~12457541
> *for anyone thats seen it...I am thinking about selling my truck. Project? prolly not...hop it to death? who knows. Fix it into a work truck...possibly.  Anyway hit me up with an offer and if I like it, its yours.
> 
> its a 98 Dodge Dakota 5.2 L V8 Club Cab
> *


$159.99 cash money millionaires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2008, 03:49 PM~12457538
> *que onda payaso.  ya mero vienes para el htown de vuelta?
> *


si no encuentro trabajo aca me voy a regresar next month i haven't work in 2 months . :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 17 2008, 05:53 PM~12457572
> *si no encuentro trabajo aca me voy a regresar next month i haven't work in 2 months . :angry:
> *


hijuelachingada.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2008, 03:55 PM~12457586
> *hijuelachingada.
> *


como ves se esta poniendo cabron .y pinche felipe calderon en mexico que no deja pasar nada para aser otra feria a parte. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 09:40 PM~12451179
> *post your address right here.. right now..    i'll go 1st..
> 334 baldinger st
> houston tx 77011
> ...


http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=334+B...t&zipcode=77011
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 17 2008, 06:17 PM~12457809
> *http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=334+B...t&zipcode=77011
> :biggrin:
> *


not hard to find. and yet he still aint showed up. :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

switches4life Today, 05:39 PM | | Post #168180 

O Dogg

Posts: 2,472
Joined: Dec 2004
From: h town
Car Club: LOCOS 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 BIG TROUBLE IN H TOWN!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2008, 10:34 AM~12453868
> *just sayin
> *


WAT UP BIG HOMIE!!!


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2008, 09:30 AM~12453838
> *ha ***** u can't even put your foot in yo shoe without fallin down....i mean the *physics* of the whole thing just makes that almost imposible
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 17 2008, 08:12 PM~12458892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 17 2008, 12:05 AM~12451496
> *Least he showed up at shows and picanics,,,,n u and t j have been no where to be found,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm jus sayin,,,,,
> *


 :uh: 

Saying I wouldn't whoop ass is like saying devious gonna be a vegetarian


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Blah. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 17 2008, 07:50 PM~12458692
> *WAT UP BIG HOMIE!!!
> *


chillin jus chillin...... u?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 17 2008, 09:25 PM~12459663
> *chillin jus chillin...... u?
> *


same shit diffrent toilet!!!! TRYING TO GET MORE INCHES.... :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 16 2008, 11:26 PM~12451005
> *que onda buey.  sent you my new # carnal.
> *


got it playa, gonna try to call you tomorrow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 17 2008, 08:11 PM~12460122
> *same shit diffrent toilet!!!! TRYING TO GET MORE INCHES.... :biggrin:
> *


sound like latin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so im sittin here playin with google maps..
rust bucket


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my house with the elco posted up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lonestar and his baby daddy family van


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2008, 10:21 PM~12460225
> *sound like latin
> *


nah i'm faithful to my 3 toilets :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 17 2008, 11:00 PM~12460706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sic those pics were before hurricane ike and i traded the van for a scion :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

houston traffic sux man...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2008, 02:53 AM~12463753
> *sic those pics were before hurricane ike and i traded the van for a scion  :biggrin:
> *


yea i know..
you can see devious car is still sittin where it always is..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2008, 10:00 PM~12460706
> *so im sittin here playin with google maps..
> rust bucket
> 
> ...



mayne, they been all up in the hood....I checked my address and they have all the streets around us, but our little circle isnt included. Still a tidbit of privacy :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2008, 10:19 AM~12464365
> *yea i know..
> you can see devious car is still sittin where it always is..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 18 2008, 09:15 AM~12464639
> *:uh:
> *


bucket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 18 2008, 10:29 AM~12464402
> *mayne, they been all up in the hood....I checked my address and they have all the streets around us, but our little circle isnt included.  Still a tidbit of privacy :biggrin:
> *


i went to google maps and looked it up.. checked other angles.. you can see my neighbor checking her mail. wish i knew when google maps car was driving by.. woulda been on porch chunkin up da deuce.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no close ups :dunno: guess the picture taker didn't want to go down the dead end street


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aver mecanicos, que es esto?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447865


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd like to phone a friend



oh wait...I am not mecanicos...I thought it sais mexicanos. Thank god cause I dont know WTF it is....was starting to question my mexicanity


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 18 2008, 04:11 PM~12467034
> *I'd like to phone a friend
> oh wait...I am not mecanicos...I thought it sais mexicanos.  Thank god cause I dont know WTF  it is....was starting to question my mexicanity
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2008, 01:26 PM~12466224
> *Aver mecanicos, que es esto?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447865
> *


  starter shims. you need them when the starter bendix is going in to deep! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 18 2008, 05:27 PM~12467707
> * starter shims. you need them when the starter bendix is going in to deep! :0  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2008, 04:36 PM~12467775
> *THANKS.
> *


<<<<< parts manager of your local highland park napa  parts man of the decade! :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Dec 18 2008, 03:53 PM~12467911
> *<<<<< parts manager of your local highland park napa  parts man of the decade! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: hno: hno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 18 2008, 05:11 PM~12468065
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  hno:  hno:
> *


  status in the parts world! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats funny..
i did immatable's house.. you can see that ***** outside with some cutty he had for sale..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 18 2008, 08:40 PM~12470553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm mmmm two words,,,,,,BEYOND INSANITY,,,,,,,them hoes are ridicoulus hot!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 18 2008, 03:52 PM~12467365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

dammm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































































































































:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2008, 06:32 AM~12473975
> *
> *


was up MR.latin :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 19 2008, 10:03 AM~12474342
> *was up MR.latin  :wave:
> *


aqui nomas en la oficina.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 19 2008, 02:12 AM~12473250
> *dammm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :dunno:
> *


Exactly!!! :dunno: <- No Entiendo Buey


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheres the beer drinkin goin down this weekend?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2008, 11:41 AM~12474826
> *wheres the beer drinkin goin down this weekend?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2008, 02:30 PM~12476079
> *:uh:
> *


X2.......... :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rolling buckets!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MsDani
:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2008, 02:12 PM~12477030
> *rolling buckets!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2008, 10:41 AM~12474826
> *wheres the beer drinkin goin down this weekend?
> *


at your house fool :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2008, 04:12 PM~12477030
> *rolling buckets!!
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see my buckets in that bunch mine are all black!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2008, 12:30 PM~12476079
> *:uh:
> *


lets go to firehouse and find more dh hoodrats....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2008, 06:43 PM~12478582
> *lets go to firehouse and find more dh hoodrats....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2008, 05:53 PM~12478649
> *:cheesy:
> *


we can make bets on how many baby daddys they got....


----------



## HTOWN_RIDER (Dec 20, 2008)

What's up Houston?


----------



## HTOWN_RIDER (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2008, 07:41 PM~12479116
> *we can make bets on how many baby daddys they got....
> *


bitches with babby daddy's are too much trouble


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 19 2008, 07:43 PM~12478582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 19 2008, 11:13 PM~12480313
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 19 2008, 09:13 PM~12480313
> *:uh:
> *


heard prices of yukons are gonna drop....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2008, 11:14 PM~12480803
> *heard prices of yukons are gonna drop....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet..






somethings gonna happen.. :0


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

which do yall perfer in h town black magic or pro hopper?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 02:51 PM~12483855
> *which do yall perfer in h town black magic or pro hopper?
> *


sorry homie we dont lowride in here


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 20 2008, 01:52 PM~12483862
> *sorry homie we dont lowride in here
> *


i do :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 20 2008, 01:52 PM~12483862
> *sorry homie we dont lowride in here
> *


Ha ,,,so true,,,,,,


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2008, 03:07 PM~12483924
> *Ha ,,,so true,,,,,,
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 01:51 PM~12483855
> *which do yall perfer in h town black magic or pro hopper?
> *


pitbull


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2008, 02:07 PM~12483924
> *Ha ,,,so true,,,,,,
> *


just got back from subway rolling in the low :biggrin: and going chrismas shopping later in the low :0 so negative sum people still lowride in h town :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 03:51 PM~12483855
> *which do yall perfer in h town black magic or pro hopper?
> *


superfly


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 03:51 PM~12483855
> *which do yall perfer in h town black magic or pro hopper?
> *


I like prohopper.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm heading to show palace tonight if anyone wants to come see some ass and titties we will be there about 9:00. Bring your own bottle and lots of one dollar bills.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 20 2008, 06:03 PM~12484422
> *I'm heading to show palace tonight if anyone wants to come see some ass and titties we will be there about 9:00. Bring your own bottle and lots of one dollar bills.
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 20 2008, 05:03 PM~12484422
> *I'm heading to show palace tonight if anyone wants to come see some ass and titties we will be there about 9:00. Bring your own bottle and lots of one dollar bills.
> *


Hopefully one day ill be able to ball like that and have money to throw away


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck a pump.. build own your..i like no name


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2008, 06:18 PM~12484484
> *fuck a pump.. build own your..i like no name
> *


you ain't put in enough switch time to comment on hydros yet,rookie. thanks for playing though.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 20 2008, 06:17 PM~12484480
> *Hopefully one day ill be able to ball like that and have money to throw away
> *


I wouldn't call a trip to sp ballin.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 20 2008, 04:20 PM~12484488
> *you ain't put in enough switch time to comment on hydros yet,rookie.    thanks for playing though.
> *


but whos hittin them now..
you sure aint.. only switch you hittin is your bedroom light, for them lonely nights..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2008, 04:29 PM~12484521
> *but whos hittin them now..
> you sure aint.. only switch you hittin is your bedroom light, for them lonely nights..
> *


mayne


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2008, 06:29 PM~12484521
> *but whos hittin them now..
> you sure aint.. only switch you hittin is your bedroom light, for them lonely nights..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2008, 06:29 PM~12484521
> *but whos hittin them now..
> you sure aint.. only switch you hittin is your bedroom light, for them lonely nights..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

MAYN!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 20 2008, 06:41 PM~12484584
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2008, 02:07 PM~12483919
> *i do  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 armored ford ltd on ebay.. lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ARMORED-FOR...em#ht_500wt_735


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 for you mini truckers.. step up your game!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986-nissan...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 20 2008, 06:19 PM~12484764
> *:0  for you mini truckers.. step up your game!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986-nissan...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Hi every one now i have this 1986 nissan pickup this was a espectacular proyec for a guy,but him run out of money due to his college,and now he do not have interest any more to finish this proyect,truck run and drive but need to be trailer for long trip,no title, will be done by bill of sale.,and will be sale for proyect.NO RESERVE,NO RESERVE,NO RESERVE.GOOD LUCK. 
:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Dec 20 2008, 03:51 PM~12483855
> *which do yall perfer in h town black magic or pro hopper?
> *










PRO HOPPER EVER SINCE MY FIRST LOW-LOW!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 20 2008, 10:36 PM~12485839
> *Hi every one now i have this 1986 nissan pickup this was a espectacular proyec for a guy,but him run out of money due to his college,and now he do not have interest any more to finish this proyect,truck run and drive but need to be trailer  for long trip,no title, will be done by bill of sale.,and will be sale for proyects in the background!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 20 2008, 10:11 PM~12486653
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> look at the proyects in the background!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TOP FALLIN BACK, NUMSAYNN


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 20 2008, 11:11 PM~12486653
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> look at the proyects in the background!
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 01:06 AM~12487114
> *TOP FALLIN BACK, NUMSAYNN
> *


***** said deuce TO da roof!


----------



## onyourknees86 (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2008, 08:35 AM~12433357
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dam! alex! u are GAY! GAY! GAY! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 20 2008, 04:31 PM~12484529-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lazy ***** prob got a clapper.. 
clap on..(clap off)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2008, 03:07 PM~12490179
> *lazy ***** prob got a clapper..
> clap on..(clap off)
> *


man hold up.. clapper hydros? 


calling marcustoms now!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 21 2008, 01:22 PM~12490272
> *man hold up..       clapper hydros?
> calling marcustoms now!
> *


mayne!
that boy gon clap his titties and make his car hop..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I need a CHEAP good runnin vehicle ASAP! Just somethin to get around in. My cutty fucked up & need another daily. PM me if you have or know about somethin


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 21 2008, 06:34 PM~12491459
> *I need a CHEAP good runnin vehicle ASAP! Just somethin to get around in. My cutty fucked up & need another daily. PM me if you have or know about somethin
> *


I'll keep an eye out. :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2008, 01:07 PM~12490179
> *lazy ***** prob got a clapper..
> clap on..(clap off)
> *


MC GREGOR AROUND 7 30


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 21 2008, 05:36 PM~12491474
> *I'll keep an eye out.  :scrutinize:
> *


how show p go last nite?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2008, 04:38 PM~12491491
> *MC GREGOR AROUND 7 30
> *


oh yea.. im there then. aint got shit else to do.. bored ass hell


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 21 2008, 06:34 PM~12491459
> *I need a CHEAP good runnin vehicle ASAP! Just somethin to get around in. My cutty fucked up & need another daily. PM me if you have or know about somethin
> *


nothing good is cheap and nothing cheap is good. nuff said.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Dec 21 2008, 06:41 PM~12491511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats going on at mcgragor?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

just bought 22" touchscreen computer...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 21 2008, 09:22 PM~12492904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bawlin'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 21 2008, 05:51 PM~12492042
> *It was ok same old stab wounds and stretch marks dancing to the same songs over and over.
> Whats going on at mcgragor?
> *


trucker spot..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 21 2008, 07:26 PM~12492945
> *bawlin'
> *


I WISH..JUST WANTED SOMETHING NICE FOR MY FAMILY...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!
HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT THERE...*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 21 2008, 09:54 PM~12493275
> *:cheesy:
> *


how your texans do today?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 21 2008, 09:39 PM~12494641
> *how your texans do today?
> *


rushed crushed and flushed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2008, 11:47 PM~12494719
> *rushed crushed and flushed
> *


word?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2008, 02:49 PM~12484127
> *just got back from subway rolling in the low  :biggrin: and going chrismas shopping later in the low  :0  so negative sum people still lowride in h  town  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 saw the white lincoln at memorial city and stanley from RO


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

WHATS UP HOUSTON.......... :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 21 2008, 11:03 PM~12495514
> *saw the white lincoln at memorial city and stanley from RO
> *


  yep so sum people should just speak for them self cause i try to take my buckets everywhere i go an hit switches on every corner . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 22 2008, 08:24 AM~12497052
> *:0
> *


maybe you should sit in the back seat so i can do 3wheel stand foool :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 22 2008, 10:27 AM~12497061
> *maybe you should sit in the back seat so i can do 3wheel stand foool  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont fk with fords. sorry


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 22 2008, 08:28 AM~12497075
> *i dont fk with fords.  sorry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:you only fuck with trannys and old rusty chevys :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 22 2008, 10:30 AM~12497082
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you only fuck with trannys and old rusty chevys  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


they got nice racks though :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2008, 08:40 AM~12497136
> *they got nice racks though  :ugh:
> *


only for old men who cant tell the difference betwen natural and man made :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 22 2008, 10:55 AM~12497223
> *only for old men who cant tell the difference betwen natural and man made   :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


que onda shrek? don't get jealous, you also have a nice rack. keep putting on that weight carnala. :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 21 2008, 08:22 PM~12492904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i bought one a week after they came out....touch screen gets boring after a while... i just use the mouse and keyboard now... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

waddup Pearl


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*4sale - 1974 TEXAS plates - $50 free shipping - PM me....*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2008, 09:09 AM~12497315
> *que onda shrek?  don't get jealous, you also have a nice rack.  keep putting on that weight carnala.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
male, tranny or female 
















:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 22 2008, 03:23 PM~12499169
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> male, tranny or female
> 
> ...


no te enojes chubz.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2008, 01:53 PM~12499377
> *no te enojes chubz.
> *
















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but you still cant tell male men from women :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 22 2008, 04:08 PM~12499489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and when was the last time you got laid carnalita? and manos don't count. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/967457590.html


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 21 2008, 11:39 PM~12494641
> *how your texans do today?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 22 2008, 06:30 PM~12500919
> *:angry:
> *


groupie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2008, 02:27 PM~12499614
> *and when was the last time you got laid carnalita?  and manos don't count.  LOL
> *


long looooonnngggg time ago :tears: :tears: :tears: but sill you complimenting **** on their racks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 22 2008, 07:35 PM~12501562
> *long looooonnngggg time ago :tears:  :tears:  :tears: but sill you complimenting **** on their racks  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i'd have to say you have a nice rack. :ugh: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2008, 07:38 PM~12502587
> *yeah i'd have to say you have a nice rack.  :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m220/masterofthepuppets99/****.jpg


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh: Hey this is a LOWRIDER website plz keep the ghey talk out of here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 22 2008, 08:43 PM~12502636
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 22 2008, 07:51 PM~12502708
> *2000 TOWNCAR
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Dec 22 2008, 09:05 PM~12502827
> *(CHEERLEADERS WANTED!!!!!!!!!)
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 08:40 PM~12503175
> *
> *


:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 09:51 PM~12503293
> *:uh:
> *


dont give me that face, let me borrow your pom poms :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 08:52 PM~12503305
> *dont give me that face, let me borrow your pom poms  :cheesy:
> *


Na don't know if u ready for em yet mijo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WERES THE HANGOUT SPOT FOR 09????

ANY IDEAS...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 09:55 PM~12503341
> *Na don't know if u ready for em yet mijo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


damn what does it take to be a top chearleader like you?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 08:56 PM~12503362
> *damn what does it take to be a top chearleader like you?
> *


Iono??? Just piss off everybody dat rides buckets to da point when they see u they don't even wana talk to u in person cuz they all butt hurt cuz they ridin some ragedy ass bucket,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dats all :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:00 PM~12503409
> *Iono??? Just piss off everybody dat rides buckets to da point when they see u they don't even wana talk to u in person cuz they all butt hurt cuz they ridin some ragedy ass bucket,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dats all :biggrin:
> *


wasnt pics posted of your lac few months back?think SIC was striping it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:00 PM~12503409
> *Iono??? Just piss off everybody dat rides buckets to da point when they see u they don't even wana talk to u in person cuz they all butt hurt cuz they ridin some ragedy ass bucket,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dats all :biggrin:
> *


seems easy..but whats wrong with buckets?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 22 2008, 08:55 PM~12503353
> *WERES THE HANGOUT SPOT FOR 09????
> 
> ANY IDEAS...
> *


Heard there's a good spot on da southside by deanda,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 22 2008, 10:01 PM~12503418
> *wasnt pics posted of your lac few months back?think SIC was striping it
> *


 :0 i seen looks clean for a bucket


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 22 2008, 09:01 PM~12503418
> *wasnt pics posted of your lac few months back?think SIC was striping it
> *


Yezzir,,,,,,,,,,,put It back up in the garage tho,,,,dat was too much progress for 08,,,,,,,


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:04 PM~12503448
> *Yezzir,,,,,,,,,,,put It back up in the garage tho,,,,dat was too much progress for 08,,,,,,,
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 09:02 PM~12503424
> *seems easy..but whats wrong with buckets?
> *


No retorical questions please smurf


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 09:00 PM~12503409
> *Iono??? Just piss off everybody dat rides buckets to da point when they see u they don't even wana talk to u in person cuz they all butt hurt cuz they ridin some ragedy ass bucket,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dats all :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:06 PM~12503478
> *No retorical questions please smurf
> *


:|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 09:14 PM~12503601
> *:|
> *


U still doing da u of h thang??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:21 PM~12503673
> *U still doing da u of h thang??
> *


yeah why not..im not paying for it  well atleast not the first year  

either mechanical or chemical engineer,might change my mind tho because i started working in the blood center and found that shit is interesting


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 09:24 PM~12503706
> *yeah why not..im not paying for it
> 
> either mechanical or chemical engineer,might change my mind tho because i started working in the blood center and found that shit is interesting
> *


Ha blood center so u get to know ahead of time all da bitches wit da aidz n n stds n shit hu???? Lol

My ***** going there for accountant shit,,,,,wish I woulda went to college,,,,,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:28 PM~12503754
> *Ha blood center so u get to know ahead of time all da bitches wit da aidz n n stds n shit hu???? Lol
> 
> My ***** going there for accountant shit,,,,,wish I woulda went to college,,,,,
> *


no they dont have the names of the people on the bags or personal information, but they do come through all day long especially hepatitis b


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 09:33 PM~12503814
> *no they dont have the names of the people on the bags or personal information, but they do come through all day long especially hepatitis b
> *


Ha crazy shit hu??? Fuck it my homegirl throwing a party this weekend invite all da spicy coochi hoes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Dec 22 2008, 09:13 PM~12503582
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:37 PM~12503854
> *Ha crazy shit hu??? Fuck it my homegirl throwing a party this weekend invite all da spicy coochi hoes!!!!!!!!!
> *


does she want a cookie? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what do you know about a local boxer that goes by "white tiger"? he was in the newpaper that was hanging on my homeboys gym, but i never heard of him


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 09:39 PM~12503893
> *does she want a cookie?  :uh:
> *


If you'd see her you'd wana bite her cookie lol



And naw I don't really go round da boxing gyms no more so aint got no idea??? Wats da name of da gym?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:angry: que rollo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:45 PM~12503958
> *If you'd see her you'd wana bite her cookie lol
> And naw I don't really go round da boxing gyms no more so aint got no idea??? Wats da name of da gym?
> *


:dunno: but my homeboys name is Frank campa, its close to rays boxing gym.


pics of her cookie :cheesy:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 22 2008, 09:55 PM~12503353
> *WERES THE HANGOUT SPOT FOR 09????
> 
> ANY IDEAS...
> *


BROADWAY WINGS IN PASADENA. ALREADY GOT THE OK FROM THE OWNER.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS), 

q pasa cherrrios que dice la raza pesada :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

nada r1000 aqui nomas


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 22 2008, 10:50 PM~12504016
> *BROADWAY WINGS IN PASADENA. ALREADY GOT THE OK FROM THE OWNER.
> *


What day?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 09:47 PM~12503988
> *:dunno: but my homeboys name is Frank campa, its close to rays boxing gym.
> pics of her cookie :cheesy:
> *


Never heard of em,,,,,,,fuck em I came out in newspapers and on tv a couple of times also!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

And come to da party n u just might see it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:52 PM~12504054
> *Never heard of em,,,,,,,fuck em I came out in newspapers and on tv a couple of times also!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> And come to da party n u just might see it
> *


pics or it didnt happened :uh: 

when and where? shoot me a pm


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 22 2008, 09:51 PM~12504046
> *nada r1000 aqui nomas
> *











:0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 09:54 PM~12504071
> *pics or it didnt happened :uh:
> 
> when and where? shoot me a pm
> *


Ill hit u up manana monday night footbals over its my bed time,,,,,,,,,I gota dig up my newspapers from back in da way back,,,,,,,,,,,,memories of when I was 16 and woopin ass,,,,,,,,,and ur size even tho ur like 20 lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 22 2008, 08:55 PM~12503353
> *WERES THE HANGOUT SPOT FOR 09????
> 
> ANY IDEAS...
> *


i would say lets try mac gregor again on sundays..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2008, 10:58 PM~12504118
> *Ill hit u up manana monday night footbals over its my bed time,,,,,,,,,I gota dig up my newspapers from back in da way back,,,,,,,,,,,,memories of when I was 16 and woopin ass,,,,,,,,,and ur size even tho ur like 20 lol
> *


blow me :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 22 2008, 09:50 PM~12504016
> *BROADWAY WINGS IN PASADENA. ALREADY GOT THE OK FROM THE OWNER.
> *


its not official yet , is it?


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 22 2008, 10:51 PM~12504047
> *What day?
> *


I'LL LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 22 2008, 09:51 PM~12504047
> *What day?
> *


sat nights..
shaver & southmore..


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2008, 10:59 PM~12504146
> *its not official yet , is it?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2008, 09:58 PM~12504124
> *i would say lets try mac gregor again on sundays..
> *


X2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2008, 11:00 PM~12504161
> *sat nights..
> shaver & southmore..
> *


I'm down for that! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 10:42 PM~12503928
> *what do you know about a local boxer that goes by "white tiger"?  he was in the newpaper that was hanging on my homeboys gym, but i never heard of him
> *


chase shields. i know him. dont know much about his carrer, but i know the dude.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 22 2008, 11:15 PM~12504345
> *chase shields.  i know him.  dont know much about his carrer, but i know the dude.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 22 2008, 08:55 PM~12503353
> *WERES THE HANGOUT SPOT FOR 09????
> 
> ANY IDEAS...
> *


i saw we all ride down main from 610 to stafford. no red lights :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2008, 11:58 PM~12504124
> *i would say lets try mac gregor again on sundays..
> *


   COUNT MY 1987986786798798798 CARS TO BE THERE!!! :biggrin: +1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2008, 12:46 AM~12504608
> *i saw we all ride down main from 610 to stafford. no red lights  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what up htown


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 23 2008, 01:33 AM~12505007
> *deez nutz :biggrin:*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 22 2008, 10:55 PM~12503353
> *WERES THE HANGOUT SPOT FOR 09????
> 
> ANY IDEAS...
> *


i say lake houston every sunday


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 23 2008, 01:53 AM~12505161
> *i say lake houston every sunday
> *


   X2,X2,X2,X2,X2,X2,X2,X2,X2,X2,X2,X2,X2,X2!!!!! THATS A GREAT SPOT...


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 22 2008, 09:55 PM~12503353
> *WERES THE HANGOUT SPOT FOR 09????
> 
> ANY IDEAS...
> *


anybody ever try bear creek park? :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*QUE ONDA RAZA DE HOUSTON?*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 23 2008, 06:39 AM~12506174
> *QUE ONDA RAZA DE HOUSTON?
> *


ya vine de donde andaba lol :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2008, 11:53 PM~12505161
> *i say lake houston every sunday
> *


 :cheesy: ....that was a nice park..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2008, 10:46 PM~12504608
> *i saw we all ride down main from 610 to stafford. no red lights  :biggrin:
> *


i did that this past sunday in the CTS doing a bill.. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

MACGREGOR ON SUNDAYS IS GOOD..NEW WING SPOT IN PTOWN ON SAT. NIGHT IS GOOD ASWELL..JUS BETTER BE RIDING CLEAN IN PASADENA..THEM LAWS ARE SOME PUNKS.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 23 2008, 10:52 AM~12506679
> *i did that this past sunday in the CTS doing a bill.. :biggrin:
> *


your v6 cts does a bill? :scrutinize:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 08:54 AM~12506689
> *your v6 cts does a bill?    :scrutinize:
> *


DOES 120.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 23 2008, 10:54 AM~12506687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics or didnt happen


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 22 2008, 10:42 PM~12503928
> *what do you know about a local boxer that goes by "white tiger"?  he was in the newpaper that was hanging on my homeboys gym, but i never heard of him
> *


i know him.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 22 2008, 11:15 PM~12504345
> *chase shields.  i know him.  dont know much about his carrer, but i know the dude.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 08:56 AM~12506703
> *fk pasadena.    foolish thinking ptown cops not gonna come shut things down.
> pics or didnt happen
> *


nope.. private parking lot.. owner of wing place gave us permission.. he said he will keep the cops off our ass.. all we gotta do is keep paking lot clean..

thats means u devious.. no wings bones layin around...
:uh: oh wait.. i forget you swallow them whole.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 10:59 AM~12506720
> *i know him.
> *


mamaselo!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 08:59 AM~12506720
> *i know him.
> *


Groupie!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 23 2008, 10:13 AM~12506804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both yal can kiss my ass. :uh: :buttkick: 


fkers. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 23 2008, 11:14 AM~12506814
> *Groupie!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 11:22 AM~12506846
> *both yal can kiss my ass. :uh:  :buttkick:
> fkers. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 22 2008, 09:50 PM~12504016
> *BROADWAY WINGS IN PASADENA. ALREADY GOT THE OK FROM THE OWNER.
> *


mayne!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 23 2008, 10:13 AM~12506804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 23 2008, 12:14 PM~12507551
> *X2
> 
> X2
> ...


hey, you can kiss my ass too! :angry: 

Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 22 2008, 10:50 PM~12504016
> *BROADWAY WINGS IN PASADENA. ALREADY GOT THE OK FROM THE OWNER.
> *



Is that the wing place on southmore across from were alliance car audio was at?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 23 2008, 10:59 AM~12506720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. good wings. too bad its in ptown. hear business ain't doing too good. guess not enough $ around ptown.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 01:50 PM~12508240
> *one of your Bday party clients?  :uh:
> *


no.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 02:53 PM~12508262
> *no.... :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 01:53 PM~12508269
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 02:57 PM~12508292
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

back to what i was saying fk pasadena.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 12:19 PM~12507591
> *hey, you can kiss my ass too! :angry:
> 
> Lol! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 02:12 PM~12508384
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 23 2008, 02:34 PM~12508557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: 

crazy ass... :no:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 01:50 PM~12508240
> *one of your Bday party clients?  :uh:
> really thing ptown cops give a fk about owner either?
> yeah.  good wings.    too bad its in ptown.  hear business ain't doing too good.  guess not enough $ around ptown.*



Thats were we hold our club meetings at, I just thought it was called southmore wing stop, not broadway


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 02:41 PM~12508623
> *:0  :roflmao:
> 
> crazy ass... :no:
> *


i tought it was a invite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 23 2008, 03:45 PM~12508653
> *Thats were we hold our club meetings at, I just thought it was called southmore wing stop, not broadway
> *


broadway buffalo wings, owned by same dude that owns broadway billiards bar on old galveston rd. i like the food and feel of place, just dont seem to be doing alot of business. sucks too. he shoulda put that place closer to my house.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 23 2008, 02:45 PM~12508657
> *i tought it was a invite
> *


hmmm... maybe if i get my xmas gift first. :cheesy: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 03:50 PM~12508701
> *hmmm... maybe if i get my xmas gift first. :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> *


a yukon with big red bow on it? :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 02:47 PM~12508675
> *broadway buffalo wings, owned by same dude that owns broadway billiards bar on old galveston rd.    i like the food and feel of place, just dont seem to be doing alot of business.  sucks too.    he shoulda put that place closer to my house..    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ima pass on that memo to him :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 02:50 PM~12508706
> *a yukon with big red bow on it?  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 

or maybe something else....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 02:50 PM~12508701
> *hmmm... maybe if i get my xmas gift first. :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> *


I'll see what i can buy wiff 17 cents since thats all i have


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 23 2008, 02:56 PM~12508752
> *I'll see what i can buy wiff 17 cents since thats all i have
> *


 :thumbsup: 

lemme know whatcha come up with.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 23 2008, 03:52 PM~12508718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 03:08 PM~12508831
> *tell em i'll rent back window of capala for advertising..  in exchange for wings.
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 

that the place you told me bout sunday?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 03:08 PM~12508831
> *tell em i'll rent back window of capala for advertising..  in exchange for wings.
> :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 04:10 PM~12508860
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that the place you told me bout sunday?
> *


no, i was at bayou city wings!! get it straight!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Dec 22 2008, 09:50 PM~12504016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's TX Bowtie cuz and my Compa Cuz :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 23 2008, 04:21 PM~12508955
> *That's TX Bowtie cuz and my Compa Cuz :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: groupie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 03:19 PM~12508930
> *no, i was at bayou city wings!!   get it straight!!
> *


my bad! forgot how sensitive your fkin ass gets when it comes to hot wings. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 04:34 PM~12509050
> *my bad! forgot how sensitive your fkin ass gets when it comes to hot wings. :uh:
> *


and damn.. 2 coronas, pitcher of bud..and i dont know how many wings.. left me with some wicked gas that night. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 03:36 PM~12509064
> *and damn.. 2 coronas, pitcher of bud..and i dont know how many wings..    left me with some wicked gas that night.    :angry:
> *


 :ugh: :banghead: :barf: 

TMI!!!! dont nobody wanna hear about you being a gassy ass *****. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 04:45 PM~12509115
> *:ugh:  :banghead:  :barf:
> 
> TMI!!!! dont nobody wanna hear about you being a gassy ass *****. :uh:
> *


was all kinds too.. the quiet smelly ones.. the loud ones..then the ones that sting a little.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 03:48 PM~12509136
> *was all kinds too..  the quiet smelly ones..  the loud ones..then the ones that sting a little.
> *


fkin nasty!!!! :banghead: :barf: :around:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 04:51 PM~12509160
> *fkin nasty!!!!  :banghead:  :barf:  :around:
> *


good thing i got home before the moist ones kicked in.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 03:59 PM~12509210
> *good thing i got home before the moist ones kicked in.
> *


dont talk to me anymore. :twak: :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 05:04 PM~12509247
> *dont talk to me anymore. :twak:  :burn:
> *


what i say? :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 09:59 AM~12506720
> *i know him.
> *


can i do you in the butt?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 05:27 PM~12509374
> *can i do you in the butt?
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 05:27 PM~12509374
> *can i do you in the butt?
> *


 :uh: rookie.. you suppose to tell them thats what you gonna do. never ask. esp with hrny..she likes the take charge type thug ******.. that'll tie her down with duct tape.. and just do what they want with her. so i hear.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 04:27 PM~12509374
> *can i do you in the butt?
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:

shouldnt you be playin with your G.I. Joe's


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 05:31 PM~12509391
> *:uh:    rookie..  you suppose to tell them thats what you gonna do.  never ask.    esp with hrny..she likes the take charge type thug ******..  that'll tie her down with duct tape..  and just do what they want with her.    so i hear.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 05:32 PM~12509401
> *:uh: :roflmao:
> 
> shouldnt you be playin with your G.I. Joe's
> *


you want em to put those in your butt? freak! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 04:31 PM~12509391
> *:uh:    rookie..  you suppose to tell them thats what you gonna do.  never ask.    esp with hrny..she likes the take charge type thug ******..  that'll tie her down with duct tape..  and just do what they want with her.    so i hear.
> *


danny sthu fool! you aint hear shit bout me! :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 05:33 PM~12509410
> *danny sthu fool! you aint hear shit bout me!  :twak:
> *


yup i did.. they told me bunch about you. and stop using my government name. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 04:32 PM~12509407
> *you want em to put those in your butt?  freak!  :uh:
> *


keep it up danny. dont make me email that female friend of yours


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 04:33 PM~12509418
> *yup i did.. they told me bunch about you.  and stop using my government name.  :uh:
> *


they!?!? ***** please.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 05:32 PM~12509401
> *:uh: :roflmao:
> 
> shouldnt you be playin with your G.I. Joe's
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 05:34 PM~12509419
> *keep it up danny. dont make me email that female friend of yours
> *


too late.. judge granted a restraining order. i'm not allowed to come withing 50 yards of her house. i guess getting drunk and throwing hot wing bones at her house wasn't best way to get her back. :angry: 

she'll come around though. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

i got some glasses like that. :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 05:37 PM~12509441
> *i got some glasses like that. :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Do You Wear Them To Bed???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 23 2008, 05:35 PM~12509426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for kinky roll play stuff huh? nice.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

drunk picture of hrnybrneye passed out on the floor plis!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2008, 04:35 PM~12509430
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 no fucken way. that will be good for my collection. how much shipped to 77009


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 05:38 PM~12509454
> *:0  no fucken way. that will be good for my collection. how much shipped to 77009
> *


$300.00


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2008, 05:38 PM~12509453
> *drunk picture of hrnybrneye passed out on the floor plis!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 04:36 PM~12509437
> *too late..    judge granted a restraining order.  i'm not allowed to come withing 50 yards of her house.      i guess getting drunk and throwing hot wing bones at her house wasn't best way to get her back.  :angry:
> 
> she'll come around though.    :angry:
> *


sure she will....crying.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2008, 05:40 PM~12509468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dozin off on the can? mayne.. beats my pic i got of her.. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2008, 04:37 PM~12509448
> *Do You Wear Them To Bed???
> *


hahaha!! i take'em off before i go to sleep.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2008, 04:39 PM~12509464
> *$300.00
> *


can you take her clothes off?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2008, 05:40 PM~12509468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right-click-save


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 04:37 PM~12509449
> *worth a shot.    got you with that before.
> for kinky roll play stuff huh?  nice.
> *


roll play...LOL!! ***** im blind! either glasses or contacts.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 23 2008, 05:42 PM~12509486
> *hahaha!! i take'em off before i go to sleep.
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2008, 04:39 PM~12509464
> *$300.00
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 05:43 PM~12509491
> *can you take her clothes off?
> *


$50

I Take Paypal N All Major Credit Cards..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 05:43 PM~12509491
> *can you take her clothes off?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2008, 04:40 PM~12509468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatta night... 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2008, 05:40 PM~12509468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn monica, rough noche de roque en espanol?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2008, 04:44 PM~12509495
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 23 2008, 05:43 PM~12509494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: show em the one where layed out on carpet


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2008, 04:46 PM~12509522
> *damn monica, rough noche de roque en espanol?
> *


yup but it was worth it. :biggrin: 

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

fucken latin, you woke me up for this shit :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 23 2008, 08:52 AM~12506679
> *i did that this past sunday in the CTS doing a bill.. :biggrin:
> *


ha dont let stafford laws catch you. carrot top will lock you up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2008, 07:08 PM~12510148
> *ha dont let stafford laws catch you. carrot top will lock you up
> *


didnt tell me shyt..but "sorry for bothering you sir" when they busted me drunk, no lights, swervin, with open beer can + guns..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 03:27 PM~12509374
> *can i do you in the butt?
> *


watch you mouth. thats your warning


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind that was mo city police. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 05:11 PM~12510173
> *didnt tell me shyt..but "sorry for bothering you sir"  when they busted me drunk, no lights, swervin,  with open beer can + guns..
> *


thats missouri city cops. mo city and stafford are 2 different cities.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2008, 07:14 PM~12510189
> *thats missouri city cops. mo city and stafford are 2 different cities.
> *


so, dont matter.. either way.. they'd have to catch me 1st. smash the gas and i'm gone!! 


HPD in DH ha... followed ****** 89172938478 blocks before flippin on the lights.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

did i hear someone got ass fucked?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2008, 06:12 PM~12510179
> *watch you mouth. thats your warning
> *


are you getting butthurt like the cop? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 09:37 PM~12511530
> *are you getting butthurt like the cop? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 07:37 PM~12511530
> *are you getting butthurt like the cop? :0
> *


ill call my 13 yr old nephew to handle you, lil man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 08:02 PM~12511746
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


u at work company man?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2008, 08:58 PM~12511710
> *ill call my 13 yr old nephew to handle you, lil man
> *


take that as a yes :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2008, 10:04 PM~12511764
> *u at work company man?
> *


was. slow so i came home early. and don't change subject, that little ***** just punked you.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 23 2008, 08:06 PM~12511792
> *take that as a yes :cheesy:
> *


Mayne watchout don't piss of lone,,,he been havin lady problems lately,,,,,,stepkids gang up on em , cops wife filing lawsuit,,,mayne,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and heard somebody still askin for a yukon,,,,,it aint easy being cheesy ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 23 2008, 11:58 PM~12512826
> *Mayne watchout don't piss of lone,,,he been havin lady problems lately,,,,,,stepkids gang up on em , cops wife filing lawsuit,,,mayne,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and heard somebody still askin for a yukon,,,,,it aint easy being cheesy ,,,,,,,,,
> *


trouble with home owners association too and Da Man got em working holidays.. 08 ending bad for that man.. wouldn't be surprised to see him on news going postal. :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 10:18 PM~12512974
> *trouble with home owners association too  and Da Man got em working holidays..  08 ending bad for that man..  wouldn't be surprised to see him on news going postal.    :loco:
> *


Mayne,,,,n I thought I had it bad,,,,,,,poor fella,,,,,,,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 10:18 PM~12512974
> *trouble with home owners association too  and Da Man got em working holidays..  08 ending bad for that man..  wouldn't be surprised to see him on news going postal.    :loco:
> *


yea i aint the one pissed off at the world and paint my face like a clown...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 

Craziness!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 10:02 PM~12511746
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 07:21 AM~12515124
> *yea i aint the one pissed off at the world and paint my face like a clown...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 24 2008, 08:04 AM~12515196
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Craziness!
> *


dunno wtf you laughing at dorothy :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2008, 08:23 AM~12515403
> *dunno wtf you laughing at dorothy  :uh:
> *


BOUT FKIN TIME YOU GOT IT RIGHT FOOL!!!! :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES*......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bah humbug


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 23 2008, 11:58 PM~12512826
> *Mayne watchout don't piss of lone,,,he been havin lady problems lately,,,,,,stepkids gang up on em , cops wife filing lawsuit,,,mayne,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and heard somebody still askin for a yukon,,,,,it aint easy being cheesy ,,,,,,,,,
> *


gold diggers mayne!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2008, 09:44 AM~12515519
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES......
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RACKS!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 24 2008, 09:30 AM~12515763
> *gold diggers mayne!
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 24 2008, 10:35 AM~12515793
> *x2
> *


+1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 24 2008, 11:18 AM~12516967
> *
> *


wut up homie....

damn u seen this in offtopic......... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2008, 01:31 PM~12517060
> *wut up homie....
> 
> damn u seen this in offtopic......... :cheesy:
> ...


Hijuesu!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

look at la bruja checking her out in the first pic. LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 24 2008, 11:31 AM~12517060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she like damn... then in the second pic.. she passin the word around..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 23 2008, 01:31 PM~12508529
> *back to what i was saying  fk pasadena.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 24 2008, 03:17 PM~12517879
> *:uh:
> *


yeah i said it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 02:05 PM~12517817
> *omg!
> boing.. sorry hny you no longer my fantasy
> *


Its ok. I understand.*If* I was in to girls she'd be my fantasy too! Lol! She is very pretty tho.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2008, 01:31 PM~12517060
> *wut up homie....
> 
> damn u seen this in offtopic......... :cheesy:
> ...


bitch in tha back lookin like DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dammit. they got me again.. same fk'n intersection too.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 24 2008, 02:21 PM~12518283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dumbass


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 03:42 PM~12518453
> *its ok.. you got next
> *


Ok. :ugh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 24 2008, 03:02 PM~12518616
> *Ok. :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


yea.. ok.. i still love you..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 24 2008, 11:31 AM~12517060
> *wut up homie....
> 
> damn u seen this in offtopic......... :cheesy:
> ...


damn she can sit on my face, noe u dont know nothin about that ...


----------



## TU SAVES (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 24 2008, 04:21 PM~12518283
> *Its ok. I understand.If I was in to girls she'd be my fantasy too! Lol! She is very pretty tho.
> *


she really aint that pretty only thing she got going for her is ass and tits but thats enough. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 04:37 PM~12519333
> *damn she can sit on my face, noe u dont know nothin about that ...
> *


mmhmmm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 05:08 PM~12519562
> *mmhmmm
> *


racks are done so we got the green light for saturday.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 04:37 PM~12519333
> *damn she can sit on my face, noe u dont know nothin about that ...
> *


Bitch please,,,,,,wat uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu know bout it????? 

She aint one them there dh hoodrats,,,,shell put it on ya!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 24 2008, 05:20 PM~12519628
> *Bitch please,,,,,,wat uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu know bout it?????
> 
> She aint one them there dh hoodrats,,,,shell put it on ya!!
> *


nothing wrong with DH....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 05:13 PM~12519592
> *racks are done so we got the green light for saturday.
> *


cool.. phone cut off so yea


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 23 2008, 10:54 AM~12506687
> *MACGREGOR ON SUNDAYS IS GOOD..NEW WING SPOT IN PTOWN ON SAT. NIGHT IS GOOD ASWELL..JUS BETTER BE RIDING CLEAN IN PASADENA..THEM LAWS ARE SOME PUNKS.. :angry:
> *


 I SAY FUCK PASADENA...... COUNT ME OUT!!! FUCKING COPS BE HATTING...... :thumbsdown:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE FROM ALL THE LOCOS !!! HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT TIME....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill go to pasadena but in the truck first , undercover behind tint :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 24 2008, 07:31 PM~12519724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ptown cops give tickets for that too :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wait nevermind my tags been out since oct.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

I used to ride the 63 wiff expired plates and inspection thru pasadena all tha time and all cops would do is give me the thumbs up! 

EDIT: And wiff no insurance


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 24 2008, 05:59 PM~12519910
> *I SAY FUCK PASADENA...... COUNT ME OUT!!! FUCKING COPS BE HATTING...... :thumbsdown:
> *


wel aint no one tell you to gas hop down harris either...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 07:30 PM~12520657
> *wel aint no one tell you to gas hop down harris either...
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 05:10 PM~12519115
> *yea.. ok.. i still love you..
> *


Aw! :biggrin: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 24 2008, 06:08 PM~12519557
> *she really aint that pretty    only thing she got going for her is ass and tits  but thats enough.  lol
> *


She not hood enough for you to think she pretty? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 12:25 AM~12522623
> *Aw! :biggrin: Lol!
> *


yeah!
instant moistness!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 24 2008, 09:30 PM~12520657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2008, 08:13 PM~12520019
> *wait nevermind my tags been out since oct.
> *


mine since 07


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DH santa :ugh: (he look familiar dave?)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 01:37 AM~12522673
> *yeah!
> instant moistness!
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2008, 01:49 AM~12522711
> *exactly
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 10:13 AM~12523359
> *
> *


find a yukon under your tree this morning?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2008, 09:14 AM~12523361
> *find a yukon under your tree this morning?
> *


Nope! Got my eye on something better tho. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 08:26 AM~12523399
> *Nope! Got my eye on something better tho. :biggrin:
> *


dizstargotzclass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 10:26 AM~12523399
> *Nope! Got my eye on something better tho. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 10:28 AM~12523405
> *dizstargotzclass
> *


civicongoldz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 713ridaz


can't say hi *****? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets get motivated for 09 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck daytons


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

merry xmas to all the lady houston lowriders.. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 11:45 AM~12523990
> *merry xmas to all the lady houston lowriders.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this nugga... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats some classic snl shit there :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

naw..this is classic..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 09:28 AM~12523405
> *dizstargotzclass
> *


 :roflmao: 

Dayum I can't remember yours.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2008, 09:58 AM~12523496
> *civicongoldz
> *


Weren't u Impalaon20s? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 11:50 AM~12524018
> *thats some classic snl shit there  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

just wanted to say merry x-mas to all the layitlow homies and hope every one has a good x-mas.......

from all HOUSTON STYLEZ!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

WE STILL LOWRIDE IN HOUSTON MANIACOS WITH PANCHO CLAUSS DELIVERING TOYS TODAY . 
















































HOMIE FROM CHICANOS ROLLIN DEPP








MERRY X MASS TO ALL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 01:26 PM~12524201
> *Weren't u Impalaon20s? :uh:
> *


:uh: snitch

i was 

impalaon20s
a3wheelinpimp
blingublind
ServNhoezWangs
fatbaztard88
danny88mc
Co0kieMonsturrr

umm..thats all i can remember..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 01:24 PM~12524193
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Dayum I can't remember yours.
> *


mrprojectsixfo



some project that was.. that was a true bucket..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a3wheelinpimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 03:37 PM~12524854
> *a3wheelinpimp
> *


A3Wheelnpimp to be exact


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas bitches :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2008, 02:23 PM~12524795
> *:uh:  snitch
> 
> i was
> ...


AOL chat whore. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2008, 02:30 PM~12524823
> *mrprojectsixfo
> some project that was..  that was a true bucket..
> *


That one don't sound familiar. :dunno:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 02:38 PM~12525239
> *That one don't sound familiar. :dunno:
> *


good :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 04:38 PM~12525239
> *That one don't sound familiar. :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Dec 25 2008, 03:49 PM~12525299
> *Merry Christmas
> *


Merry Christmas homie, have a blessed one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

o' friendly ass seasons greetings acting azz ******.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2008, 04:01 PM~12525383
> *o' friendly ass seasons greetings acting azz ******.
> *


Merry Christmas to you also 

EDIT: I'll make sure you have a bucket of free wangs next time you go to broadway


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 03:52 PM~12525326
> *good  :biggrin:
> *


Ha! Fool plz! Your memory is just better than mine. Those AOL days were many years ago.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 05:15 PM~12525442
> *Ha! Fool plz! Your memory is just better than mine. Those AOL days were many years ago.
> *


fwwwwww


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 03:15 PM~12525442
> *Ha! Fool plz! Your memory is just better than mine. Those AOL days were many years ago.
> *


dont show your age to everyone like that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 05:19 PM~12525458
> *dont show your age to everyone like that.
> *


we all know she ain't no spring chicken


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2008, 03:21 PM~12525470
> *we all know she ain't no spring chicken
> *


and you dont show your age like that either...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 05:22 PM~12525474
> *and you dont show your age like that either...
> *


i really don't give a fk. i know i'm old as fk. dont bother me none


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 04:19 PM~12525458
> *dont show your age to everyone like that.
> *


Eh don't bother me. 29 is only a couple weeks away. I'm ready! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 03:29 PM~12525510
> *Eh don't bother me. 29 is only a couple weeks away. I'm ready! :biggrin:
> *


when i met you you told me you were 18, that was 8 years ago?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 05:31 PM~12525521
> *when i met you you told me you were 18, that was 8 years ago?
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well old man like me needs to charge batteries if imma be going out boozin' 2nite.. gonna go wack off then catch some z's.. deuce..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 04:31 PM~12525521
> *when i met you you told me you were 18, that was 8 years ago?
> *


What!?! :roflmao: No man. I met you when I was bout 21 or 22.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 06:28 PM~12525825
> *What!?! :roflmao: No man. I met you when I was bout 21 or 22.
> *


yeah.. so you lied. 

its ok though.. on there i use to claim i was 25 for like 4 years. your babe use to call me out.. sayin "ain't you been 25 for like ever?"..weird cause i didnt even own a computer til i was like 28 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 25 2008, 04:28 PM~12525825
> *What!?! :roflmao: No man. I met you when I was bout 21 or 22.
> *


whats next i get child support letter in the mail :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2008, 08:26 PM~12526437
> *whats next i get child support letter in the mail  :uh:
> *


been cheaper to buy her off with the yukon


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Houston hopperz doin big thangs! :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 25 2008, 09:46 PM~12527957
> *Houston hopperz doin big thangs! :thumbsup:
> *


soon homie soon thats just inspiration for me i thought it might motivate people in here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

FINALLY DONE!!! :biggrin: 










boiler doing big things.. i think the car hit his car port..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 25 2008, 10:58 PM~12528053
> *soon homie soon thats just inspiration for me i thought it might motivate people in here
> *


i have something comin, no motivation needed


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 09:58 PM~12528058
> *FINALLY DONE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


there you go bowties thats one and im sure there is more comming so WE STILL LOWRIDING IN HOUSTON


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 10:58 PM~12528058
> *FINALLY DONE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol he gon have to raise the car port few feet! :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 25 2008, 10:00 PM~12528079
> *i have something comin, no motivation needed
> *


thats good i like motivation tho hope to see you on the streets soon :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 25 2008, 11:00 PM~12528081
> *there you go bowties thats one and im sure there is more comming so WE STILL LOWRIDING IN HOUSTON
> *


I'm glad i motivated you to start posting lowrider related stuff in here instead of devious jail brawd, wings, and trannys!

Never said no lowridin in houston, said no lowridin in here, as of this topic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 25 2008, 10:01 PM~12528085
> *lol he gon have to raise the car port few feet! :cheesy:
> *


that car port is atleast 12 ft high.. thats for sure..

i just found this pic on lil.. i havent been to his crib to see it in person..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 11:03 PM~12528102
> *that car port is atleast 12 ft high.. thats for sure..
> 
> i just found this pic on lil.. i havent been to his crib to see it in person..
> *


way he goin he might have to do a 20 ft car port :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Sup *****?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 25 2008, 10:04 PM~12528109
> *way he goin he might have to do a 20 ft car port :0
> *


 hell yea.. im a try and swing by sat and get some pics of it up close..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Building for the street, where the real action is at
  internet is serious bussiness :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 25 2008, 10:04 PM~12528111
> *Sup *****?
> *


whut it dew.. about to eat some gumbo and watch dont mess with zohan


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 10:03 PM~12528102
> *that car port is atleast 12 ft high.. thats for sure..
> 
> i just found this pic on lil.. i havent been to his crib to see it in person..
> *


stalker :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 09:58 PM~12528058
> *FINALLY DONE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne,,,,bout time somebody don't build a bucket and aint scared to bang dat bitch on some chrome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 25 2008, 10:06 PM~12528134
> *stalker :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 09:58 PM~12528058
> *FINALLY DONE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn! i tought nobody would look on project topic :biggrin: , yeah need u to come and touch up front clip cause that bitch went little bit over the roof :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 25 2008, 10:01 PM~12528085
> *lol he gon have to raise the car port few feet! :cheesy:
> *


or test car on the street


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 10:03 PM~12528102
> *that car port is atleast 12 ft high.. thats for sure..
> 
> i just found this pic on lil.. i havent been to his crib to see it in person..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: carport is 10 ft , only 2 ft taller than slimonthebumper :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2008, 10:05 PM~12528121
> *hell yea.. im a try and swing by sat and get some pics of it up close..
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :biggrin: no pics senor


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2008, 09:30 PM~12520657
> *wel aint no one tell you to gas hop down harris either...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: cant help it homie....always on that switch....HOPPERS4LIFE


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2008, 06:22 AM~12523154
> *DH santa  :ugh:    (he look familiar dave?)
> 
> 
> ...


 u a fool so is Santa!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 25 2008, 11:39 PM~12528788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 02:36 AM~12529080
> *yea i saw it. i be lookin all over
> alright, i might swing by and check out the damage..
> 
> ...


WAT UP HOMIE!! MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE, HOPE YA HAD A GREAT TIME.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Someone needs to save these  

Buick Regal http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/969332412.html

1981 Olds. Cutlass http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/969175040.html

1964 Wagon http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/968891620.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 25 2008, 11:28 PM~12527783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


santa your people.. nuff said.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2008, 05:17 AM~12529464
> * x2
> 
> ok i'm lying. im building a chipper but gonna be clean.  :angry:
> ...


Whats progress on 68?

Na i'm not a hopper, but i will be "scrappin plate all up and down 288"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 26 2008, 06:26 AM~12529469
> *Whats progress on 68?
> 
> Na i'm not a hopper, but i will be "scrappin plate all up and down 288"
> *


front arms extended reinforced/molded.. rear control arms boxed/molded .. pending battery/pump racks then to chrome.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

when ya think it be done and ready to cruise?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 26 2008, 06:34 AM~12529474
> *     when ya think it be done and ready to cruise?
> *


never.. aint no cruisin gong on in houston.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2008, 05:38 AM~12529476
> *never..    aint no cruisin gong on in houston.
> *


well when you goin have it in your driveway lookin fresh? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

droppin off brawd 2nite at her apartments.. as i was leaving i was shocked to see a decent looking cutty on 13's.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 26 2008, 06:40 AM~12529479
> *well when you goin have it in your driveway lookin fresh? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2008, 06:38 AM~12529476
> *never..    aint no cruisin gong on in houston.
> *


THERE WILL BE IN 09'...........  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2008, 04:17 AM~12529464
> *:0  which one yours?
> *











on the come up :0 is gona clear ur fat ass :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Dec 26 2008, 12:39 AM~12529098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like pete's from empire..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2008, 11:07 AM~12529951
> *looks like pete's from empire..
> *


from what i could see looked clean. maybe just needs to join crooked pinstripe mafia cliq though. lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> sup..
> fuck christmas...
> just another grind day for me
> GRINCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Check it out! Cornbreadd.tv


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 26 2008, 01:24 PM~12531069
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 26 2008, 02:39 PM~12531132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: You old i'll make you famous photowebdesignlookinassniggah


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is there going to be any crusing before the year ends


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> from what i could see looked clean. maybe just needs to join crooked pinstripe mafia cliq though. lol


prob so.. 


> > sup..
> > fuck christmas...
> > just another grind day for me
> > GRINCH!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Dec 26 2008, 05:26 PM~12531649
> *is there going to be any crusing before the year ends
> *


count me in!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 26 2008, 05:26 PM~12532321
> *count me in!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 otrA vez


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Guys


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 26 2008, 09:46 PM~12534130
> *Hi Guys
> *


hello


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 26 2008, 09:46 PM~12534130
> *Hi Guys
> *


 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

if its not raining we are meeting at the taco caban parking lot of target in the west side everybody knows the spot by know


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 26 2008, 09:52 PM~12534186
> *:0
> *


why that face lol :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 26 2008, 10:01 PM~12534270
> *why that face lol  :0
> *


 :0 no reason :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 26 2008, 10:05 PM~12534307
> *:0 no reason  :biggrin:
> *


uh huh. how ya been


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 27 2008, 12:06 AM~12534310
> *uh huh. how ya been
> *


introduce me to that fine brawd in your avatar pic.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 26 2008, 10:46 PM~12534130
> *Hi Guys
> *


HOLA


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2008, 10:12 PM~12534359
> *introduce me to that fine brawd in your avatar pic.
> *



lol that would be me.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 26 2008, 10:19 PM~12534402
> *HOLA
> *


Hi :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 27 2008, 12:28 AM~12534461
> *lol that would be me.
> *


naw, stop lying.. you had that cochina blonde hair.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2008, 10:31 PM~12534488
> *naw, stop lying..  you had that cochina blonde hair.
> *


not anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 27 2008, 12:33 AM~12534496
> *not anymore  :biggrin:
> *


well, looks nice. huge improvement over that blonde hair.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mac daddy


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 26 2008, 11:28 PM~12534467
> *Hi  :biggrin:
> *



Loving the pics on myspace


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2008, 10:34 PM~12534505
> *well, looks nice. huge improvement over that blonde hair.
> *


Thanks


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2008, 11:36 PM~12534527
> *mac daddy
> *


so did u come out to the bay after all??


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 26 2008, 10:37 PM~12534536
> *Loving the pics on myspace
> *


what new pics lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 26 2008, 10:38 PM~12534545
> *so did u come out to the bay after all??
> *


naw i went out to katy...i was in baytown today for work...off baker rd


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 12:36 AM~12534527
> *mac daddy
> *


mackaroni


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2008, 11:39 PM~12534560
> *naw i went out to katy...i was in baytown today for work...off baker rd
> *


should of called puto i stay a few blocks away


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 26 2008, 10:41 PM~12534573
> *should of called puto i stay a few blocks away
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 26 2008, 11:39 PM~12534558
> *what new pics lol
> *



Man hold up. I know witch ones that's all that counts


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 26 2008, 10:51 PM~12534645
> *Man hold up. I know witch ones that's all that counts
> *


oh okay well i only got 3 pics on myspace as of today so hopefully they are them i dunno


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll lame fuckers back up.. i got dibs on the hot brunnette!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2008, 10:55 PM~12534667
> *ya'll lame fuckers back up.. i got dibs on the hot brunnette!
> *


hey hey hey u got me on yahoo messenger, lol


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 26 2008, 11:53 PM~12534660
> *oh okay well i only got 3 pics on myspace as of today so hopefully they are them i dunno
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 27 2008, 12:57 AM~12534679
> *hey hey hey u got me on yahoo messenger, lol
> *


imma have you on more then just that


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2008, 11:00 PM~12534703
> *imma have you on more then just that
> *


boyyyyy u trippppiinnn :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 27 2008, 01:01 AM~12534712
> *boyyyyy u trippppiinnn  :uh:
> *


grown man here little lady.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 26 2008, 10:06 PM~12534310
> *uh huh. how ya been
> *


chillin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh: 
i wouldnt put my dick in that if i was you..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 26 2008, 11:44 PM~12535020
> *chillin
> *


thats cool


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 26 2008, 11:48 PM~12535050
> *thats cool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2008, 12:45 PM~12536519
> *
> *


wat up homie!!! so everything in caliland..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2008, 10:47 AM~12536532
> *wat up homie!!! so everything in caliland..... :biggrin:
> *


its cold as hell..jus waiting for the 1st to see some hopping then im back to houston :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2008, 12:45 AM~12535025
> *:uh:
> i wouldnt put my dick in that if i was you..
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bigpimp we seen your tio rufino on 610 by telephone road earlier.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 03:45 PM~12537741
> *bigpimp we seen your tio rufino  on 610 by telephone road earlier.....
> 
> 
> ...


chromed out :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 04:45 PM~12537741
> *bigpimp we seen your tio rufino  on 610 by telephone road earlier.....
> 
> 
> ...


mayne. 4x4..wtf you know about that!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all he needs is a decal of a rooster on the door and he can park it at your house in magnolia


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 05:00 PM~12537805
> *all he needs is a decal of a rooster on the door and he can park it at your house in magnolia
> *


naw, he ain't ready.. neighbor got em beat.. roll bars made of square tubing.. with his initials about foot high. big ass AG in square tube, for andres gonzales. mayne..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 03:02 PM~12537819
> *naw, he ain't ready.. neighbor got em beat..  roll bars made of square tubing..  with his initials about foot high.  big ass AG in square tube, for andres gonzales.  mayne..
> *


i believe you....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 05:06 PM~12537841
> *i believe you....
> *


want i should find out name of person that layed the welds, so you can do one for your truck? lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea do that. also a roll bar for the 60


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 05:13 PM~12537871
> *yea do that. also a roll bar for the 60
> *


might as well


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

crusing westheimer tonight bout 10 pm


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 27 2008, 04:38 PM~12538353
> *crusing westheimer tonight bout 10 pm
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey what's up Houstone!!?? I am new to this forum so please have patience with me if some of my questions or comments have already been discussed a thousand times. 
Last time I was into the lowriding scene was about 11 years ago back in the 90's. I am now 29 and I remember cruising Richmond and later on Irvington....Then it all seemed to dissapear. My 82 Cutlass just sat in the back of my parent's house for many years(after it was stolen and recovered). I am now married with two kids and no longer in Houston(temporary). 
My younger bro now has the Cutlass but had no interest in going the lowrider way. Instead he went almost Hod Rod with it about five years ago. 
What happened to Lowriding in Houston? Remember the days when almost everybody you knew had a G body? When at any given intersection there were at least two or three lo lo's. When we used to cruise around Northline mall on Sunday nights and it would turn into one big gathering. 
I just bought an 85 Cutlass Supreme and i have been thinking deeply: which way do i go with it? Up into last month i had no intentions of doing it low again. How many people out there (Texas) are still into it? Is it dead, dying, or coming back to life? Serious answers please.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Dec 27 2008, 07:04 PM~12538853
> *Hey what's up Houstone!!?? I am new to this forum so please have patience with me if some of my questions or comments have already been discussed a thousand times.
> Last time I was into the lowriding scene was about 11 years ago back in the 90's. I am now 29 and I remember cruising Richmond and later on Irvington....Then it all seemed to dissapear. My 82 Cutlass just sat in the back of my parent's house for many years(after it was stolen and recovered). I am now married with two kids and no longer in Houston(temporary).
> My younger bro now has the Cutlass but had no interest in going the lowrider way. Instead he went almost Hod Rod with it about five years ago.
> ...


You need to come back to H-TOWN homie and see for yourself. Lowriding never died, its bigger n better.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 27 2008, 08:07 PM~12538876
> *You need to come back to H-TOWN homie and see for yourself. Lowriding never died, its bigger n better.
> *


x2


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Dec 27 2008, 07:04 PM~12538853
> *Hey what's up Houstone!!?? I am new to this forum so please have patience with me if some of my questions or comments have already been discussed a thousand times.
> Last time I was into the lowriding scene was about 11 years ago back in the 90's. I am now 29 and I remember cruising Richmond and later on Irvington....Then it all seemed to dissapear. My 82 Cutlass just sat in the back of my parent's house for many years(after it was stolen and recovered). I am now married with two kids and no longer in Houston(temporary).
> My younger bro now has the Cutlass but had no interest in going the lowrider way. Instead he went almost Hod Rod with it about five years ago.
> ...


many people will tell u that lowriding is not a fad or a trend ...for the real riders is about building their rides to their personal liking and enjoyment wether there are other cars outhere cruising or not....so no its not dead...


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2008, 07:16 PM~12538942
> *many people will tell u that lowriding is not a fad or a trend for the real riders is about building ur your ride for your personal liking and enjoyment wether theres other cars outhere cruising or not....but i would say that its not dead...
> *



English JOTO! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2008, 08:16 PM~12538942
> *many people will tell u that lowriding is not a fad or a trend for the real riders is about building ur your ride for your personal liking and enjoyment wether theres other cars outhere cruising or not....but i would say that its not dead...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 27 2008, 07:19 PM~12538964
> *English JOTO! :biggrin:
> *


fixed... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 07:25 PM~12539002
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: you should kno this by now... :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2008, 07:29 PM~12539035
> *fixed... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 27 2008, 08:07 PM~12538876
> *You need to come back to H-TOWN homie and see for yourself. Lowriding never died, its bigger n better.
> *


I am staying in central Texas (north of Austin) but i have only been out for 2 years. I go back to visti family about once a month and when i do i don't see any lowriders. Maybe I am in wrong areas of town.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 27 2008, 07:32 PM~12539050
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Dec 27 2008, 07:33 PM~12539057
> *I am staying in central Texas (north of Austin)  but i have only been out for 2 years. I go back to visti family about once a month and when i do i don't see any lowriders. Maybe I am in wrong areas of town.
> *


Those richmond days are over homie. Saturday Nights on Westheimer is were it goes down. If you are down here in 2 weeks check out the HLC PICNIC.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Dec 27 2008, 07:33 PM~12539057
> *I am staying in central Texas (north of Austin)  but i have only been out for 2 years. I go back to visti family about once a month and when i do i don't see any lowriders. Maybe I am in wrong areas of town.
> *


if what u want to see is alot of lows on the street that may not happen..many people have moved up and now own a daily and just pull out the lows on weekends , pic nics or shows


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2008, 07:33 PM~12539059
> *maybe you not a rider then... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WTF! Im a rider till I die and you know that better than anyone. 

If if Im riding dirty im still ridin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Dec 27 2008, 08:33 PM~12539057
> *I am staying in central Texas (north of Austin)  but i have only been out for 2 years. I go back to visti family about once a month and when i do i don't see any lowriders. Maybe I am in wrong areas of town.
> *


oh. thats whats wrong. you should go to pasadena.. thats where all the badass lowriders are now. just go by broadway buffalo wings..and you'll see like 91729837498123748921347 lows.. just have to put up with that pasadena smell. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 27 2008, 07:36 PM~12539077
> *WTF! Im a rider till I die and you know that better than anyone.
> 
> If if Im riding dirty im still ridin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 3 2008, 05:42 PM~12326500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2008, 07:37 PM~12539082
> *:uh:
> *



NO PLATES :biggrin:


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2008, 08:36 PM~12539073
> *if what u want to see is alot of lows on the street that may not happen..many people have moved up and now own a daily and just pull out the lows on weekends , pic nics or shows
> *


 That was my intention when i bought this 85 early on this year, only to pull it out on weekends. I have not done much to it though even though all it really needs is a paint job. But besides Pasadena is there any other gathering place like on the Northside of town?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Dec 27 2008, 07:04 PM~12538853
> * Up into last month i had no intentions of doing it low again.
> 
> 
> ...



it looks like you where never really down for the lifestyle...if you ahve to ask what everybody else is doing before you go ahead and do something, then you must have been in it for the fad

this is a serious answer, and you need to do what you want to do, even if its hot rodding or riding big wheels


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Dec 27 2008, 07:58 PM~12539198
> *That was my intention when i bought this 85 early on this year, only to pull it out on weekends. I have not done much to it though even though all it really needs is a paint job. But besides Pasadena is there any other gathering place like on the Northside of town?
> *



Yeah on Sunday nights go down airline around 9:00 PM... u see lots of custom rides including lows..... Its hard to gather in 1 spot cuz the cops run us off but jus drive down airline between little york and tidwell and you'll see them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is lowriding dead. no....is lowriding a dying breed, yes.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Dec 27 2008, 06:33 PM~12539057
> *I am staying in central Texas (north of Austin)  but i have only been out for 2 years. I go back to visti family about once a month and when i do i don't see any lowriders. Maybe I am in wrong areas of town.
> *


central tx has a big lowrider scene..i got lots of homies from the CTLC "CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL"...Holla at my boy *tito ls *he knows the 411 in CTX..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 07:14 PM~12539304
> *is lowriding dead. no....is lowriding a dying breed, yes.
> *


 :biggrin: i will alwayz love that quote..


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2008, 09:04 PM~12539242
> *it looks like you where never really down for the lifestyle...if you ahve to ask what everybody else is doing before you go ahead and do something, then you must have been in it for the fad
> 
> this is a serious answer, and you need to do what you want to do, even if its hot rodding or riding big wheels
> *


I could name a hundred reasons for not knowing anything about lowriding for over a decade, such as group of friends going all different ways, raising a family, lack of money, having my 82 stolen TWICE or being beat down by cops one too many times just for cruising. Basically I lost contact with everybody who used to ride back then. It took me 11 years to finally buy another Cutlass and maybe the reason for really getting back into it is my 5 year old son. He is amazed whenever he sees one on the street and can't help but notice that his dad has a similar car sitting in the driveway.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 27 2008, 08:16 PM~12539320
> *central tx has a big lowrider scene..i got lots of homies from the CTLC "CENTRAL TEXAS LOWRIDER COUNCIL"...Holla at my boy tito ls he knows the 411 in CTX..
> *



:biggrin: ......Whats up Homie...Hope your holidays went good for ya.....Ill more than likely make it down for yalls event coming up...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds_@Dec 27 2008, 08:21 PM~12539351
> *I could name a hundred reasons for not knowing anything about lowriding for over a decade, such as group of friends going all different ways, raising a family, lack of money, having my 82 stolen TWICE or being beat down by cops one too many times just for cruising. Basically I lost contact with everybody who used to ride back then. It took me 11 years to finally buy another Cutlass and maybe the reason for really getting back into it is my 5 year old son. He is amazed whenever he sees one on the street and can't help but notice that his dad has a similar car sitting in the driveway.
> *


i feel you..i took a little time away to start a family and buy a house, but as soon as i came back i bought a LS and jumped right on in and never questioned myself as if anybody else was doing it. You have to do it for yourself and keep lowriding even when no one else is :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 27 2008, 07:18 PM~12539330
> *:biggrin:  i will alwayz love that quote..
> *


its been a dying breed. lets face the facts. these rims shops dont even fuck with 13s anymore. layitlow is more powerful than some people think. alot of cars wouldnt have been bought and sold, if it wasnt for layitlow. wheels, hydraulics, parts all that shit is right here. and its all free :biggrin: thats the best part., i know slim is gonna call me cheap :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2008, 08:04 PM~12539242
> *it looks like you where never really down for the lifestyle...if you ahve to ask what everybody else is doing before you go ahead and do something, then you must have been in it for the fad
> 
> this is a serious answer, and you need to do what you want to do, even if its hot rodding or riding big wheels
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2008, 07:24 PM~12539376
> *  You have to do it for yourself and keep lowriding even when no one else is :biggrin:
> *


"individual"


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 27 2008, 03:08 PM~12537851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2008, 08:24 PM~12539376
> *i feel you..i took a little time away to start a family and buy a house, but as soon as i came back i bought a LS and jumped right on in and never questioned myself as if anybody else was doing it.  You have to do it for yourself and keep lowriding even when no one else is :biggrin:
> *


Texas Gold spittin tha truff tonight!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 27 2008, 07:21 PM~12539355
> *:biggrin: ......Whats up Homie...Hope your holidays went good for ya.....Ill more than likely make it down for yalls event coming up...
> *


  wut up brother..all good over here in The H...jus holla at ya boy...we need to plan the COUNCIL picnic in Bryan next yr...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 09:25 PM~12539384
> *its been a dying breed. lets face the facts. these rims shops dont even fuck with 13s anymore.  layitlow is more powerful than some people think. alot of cars wouldnt have been bought and sold, if it wasnt for layitlow. wheels, hydraulics, parts all that shit is right here. and its all free  :biggrin:  thats the best part., i know slim is gonna call me cheap  :uh:
> *


fk Layitlow.. i get my shit from ebay. including my two buckets.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 07:31 PM~12539436
> *fk Layitlow.. i get my shit from ebay.  including my two buckets.
> *


ebay takes too long for shipping, oh wait, youre in no rush. :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2008, 07:24 PM~12539376
> *i feel you..i took a little time away to start a family and buy a house, but as soon as i came back i bought a LS and jumped right on in and never questioned myself as if anybody else was doing it.  You have to do it for yourself and keep lowriding even when no one else is :biggrin:*


*REAL RIDER !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 09:32 PM~12539443
> *ebay takes too long for shipping, oh wait, youre in no rush.  :uh:
> *


exactly.. but buckets i picked up personally.. fk paying a *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea, ok


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 27 2008, 08:30 PM~12539435
> * wut up brother..all good over here in The H...jus holla at ya boy...we need to plan the COUNCIL picnic in Bryan next yr...
> *



I agree, we need 2 do something soon......I was just down there the other day...but Ill be up there soon so we can talk.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 07:31 PM~12539436
> *fk Layitlow.. i get my shit from ebay.  including my two buckets of hot wings.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2008, 09:37 PM~12539479
> *yea, ok
> *


well i did..but only had to go far as spring for 68


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2008, 09:24 PM~12539376
> *i feel you..i took a little time away to start a family and buy a house, but as soon as i came back i bought a LS and jumped right on in and never questioned myself as if anybody else was doing it.  You have to do it for yourself and keep lowriding even when no one else is :biggrin:
> *


I ride for myself, in a town where mostly all cars are ricers or donks I have been riding my all original Olds on Sundays for a year now and i love the attention it receives. But thanks for the advice homie.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Dec 27 2008, 08:08 PM~12539269
> *Yeah on Sunday nights go down airline around 9:00 PM... u see lots of custom rides including lows..... Its hard to gather in 1 spot cuz the cops run us off but jus drive down airline between little york and tidwell and you'll see them
> *


they chill on airline right before parker. that spot sucks. mostly truckers and cars with big wheels. and like 4 "lowriders" from carnales and mexican pride.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 27 2008, 09:02 PM~12539679
> *they chill on airline right before parker. that spot sucks. mostly truckers and cars with big wheels. and like 4 "lowriders" from carnales and mexican pride.
> *


carnales style not carnales


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i have actually seen more lowriders show up around the street these past 2 years. they arent up to every ones expectations but they are out there


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HELLO 80's!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2008, 08:54 PM~12540123
> *HELLO 80's!!!!!
> *


 :0 driveable???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2008, 11:00 PM~12540216
> *:0 driveable???
> *


WILL BE NEXT TIME OUT!!!!! :biggrin: 
BUT DONT TELL NO ONE, TOO MANY HATTERS....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2008, 09:05 PM~12540280
> *WILL BE NEXT TIME OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
> BUT DONT TELL NO ONE, TOO MANY HATTERS....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:scrutinize: 
SO U TRADED FOR THE 68 HUH!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2008, 11:35 PM~12540613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


making power moves


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 27 2008, 11:43 PM~12540710
> *making power moves
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

rollin-hard


WHAT????? HAVENT SEEN YOU AROUND FOR A LONG LONG TIME!!!! I THOUGHT U FORGOT HOW TO LOG ON.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 27 2008, 12:27 PM~12537040
> *its cold as hell..jus waiting for the 1st to see some hopping then im back to houston  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2008, 10:05 PM~12540947
> *rollin-hard
> WHAT????? HAVENT SEEN YOU AROUND FOR A LONG LONG TIME!!!! I THOUGHT U FORGOT HOW TO LOG ON.....
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 01:04 AM~12541403
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


que rollo R-2!!!! si aqui lo mire temprano pero no dojo nada....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2008, 11:25 PM~12541608
> *que rollo R-2!!!! si aqui lo mire temprano pero no dojo nada....
> *


porque, que le hiciste wuey :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2008, 10:05 PM~12540947
> *rollin-hard
> WHAT????? HAVENT SEEN YOU AROUND FOR A LONG LONG TIME!!!! I THOUGHT U FORGOT HOW TO LOG ON.....
> *


tu sabes trabajando en mi carro todos los dias pasa por mi casa


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2008, 11:31 PM~12541658
> *porque, que le hiciste wuey :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


nada :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2008, 08:54 PM~12540123
> *HELLO 80's!!!!!
> *


http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...ta/uphigh-1.jpg


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 27 2008, 10:05 PM~12540947
> *rollin-hard
> WHAT????? HAVENT SEEN YOU AROUND FOR A LONG LONG TIME!!!! I THOUGHT U FORGOT HOW TO LOG ON.....
> *


http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...gtwoparts-1.jpg


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 09:39 PM~12364549
> *BELIVE ME HOMIE THERES LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE THAT HAVE A LOT MORE WEIGHT THAN I DO, MY CAR DONT DANCE FROM THE BACK IT JUST HOPS AND WHEN A CAR IS REALLY HEAVY IT DANCES AND BOUNCES FROM THA BACK.....
> *


http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...ldingtank-1.jpg


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 7 2008, 09:39 PM~12364549
> *BELIVE ME HOMIE THERES LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE THAT HAVE A LOT MORE WEIGHT THAN I DO, MY CAR DONT DANCE FROM THE BACK IT JUST HOPS AND WHEN A CAR IS REALLY HEAVY IT DANCES AND BOUNCES FROM THA BACK.....
> *


http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...a/gastank-1.jpg k onda i nomas para k no me con fundan tu sabes :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 27 2008, 06:36 PM~12539073
> *if what u want to see is alot of lows on the street that may not happen..many people have moved up and now own a daily and just pull out the lows on weekends , pic nics or shows
> *


this is my daily for now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 02:51 AM~12542146
> *this is my daily for now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  




SHAME nobody put word out about pancho claus thing.. otherwise bet buncha other nice/nicer lows coulda been there!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2008, 05:37 AM~12542662
> *
> SHAME nobody put word out about pancho claus thing..  otherwise bet buncha other nice/nicer lows coulda been there!!
> *


 :uh: well they called me last minute wenesday night


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 12:12 AM~12541939
> *http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...a/gastank-1.jpg          k onda  i nomas  para k no me con fundan  tu  sabes :biggrin:
> *



















































asi wey :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 09:04 AM~12543026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 08:58 AM~12543003
> *:uh: well they called me last minute wenesday night and there supossed to have more prople but they didnt show up .    so forgetyou gordo only 4 door fords this time
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard, i be on your hood later :0 preguntale ala raza por los rine and let me know . on rolling on the white lincoln single or double :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:are you ready :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

q.vo H.TOWN :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 28 2008, 09:17 AM~12543074
> *q.vo  H.TOWN  :wave:
> *


what it do


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life

did u get the pics ????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 01:58 AM~12541853
> *http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...ta/uphigh-1.jpg
> *


i see u got a new bumper!!! SO IM GUESSING U BROKE UR OTHER ONE FROM HITTING BACK BUMPER SO MUCH!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2008, 05:37 AM~12542662
> *
> SHAME nobody put word out about pancho claus thing..  otherwise bet buncha other nice/nicer lows coulda been there!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 




 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 09:21 AM~12543083
> *switches4life
> 
> did u get the pics ????
> *


 :yes: :yes: few peps gettin interested


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 09:31 AM~12543111
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 09:33 AM~12543119
> *:yes:  :yes: few peps gettin interested
> *


    chance y venga con una placa :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 01:59 AM~12541863
> *http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...gtwoparts-1.jpg
> *


THANK GOD UR BACK CAUSE I WAS GETTING BORED IN HERE, NO ONE WOULD TALK SHIT IN HERE...... JUST HURRY UP AND BRING THAT BITCH OUT SO WE CAN HOP.....THE DAY OF SHORTYS SHOW I ASKED U IF U WERE TAKING UR CAR AND U SAID YES, WHAT HAPPENED?????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2008, 09:35 AM~12543131
> *THANK GOD UR BACK CAUSE I WAS GETTING BORED IN HERE, NO ONE WOULD TALK SHIT IN HERE...... JUST HURRY UP AND BRING THAT BITCH OUT SO WE CAN HOP.....THE DAY OF SHORTYS SHOW I ASKED U IF U WERE TAKING UR CAR AND U SAID YES, WHAT HAPPENED?????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 09:35 AM~12543126
> *      chance y venga con una placa  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 02:12 AM~12541939
> *http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...a/gastank-1.jpg          k onda  i nomas  para k no me con fundan  tu  sabes :biggrin:
> *


JUST WONDERING, CAN U CUT THE BACK PART OF UR FRAME SO WE CAN TAKE A LOOK INSIDE OF IT!!!! :biggrin: IF U WOULDNT HAVE WEIGHT THEN WHY DID U PUT ON THEM FENDER SKIRTS??? THE WEIGHT IS THERE JUST EVERYONE HAS A DIFFRENT WAY OF HIDING IT!!! I DONT HAVE TO LIE, I HAVE WEIGHT!!! BUT THATS NOT WHAT MATTERS ITS THE INCHES....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2008, 09:35 AM~12543131
> *THANK GOD UR BACK CAUSE I WAS GETTING BORED IN HERE, NO ONE WOULD TALK SHIT IN HERE...... JUST HURRY UP AND BRING THAT BITCH OUT SO WE CAN HOP.....THE DAY OF SHORTYS SHOW I ASKED U IF U WERE TAKING UR CAR AND U SAID YES, WHAT HAPPENED?????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2008, 09:40 AM~12543145
> *JUST WONDERING, CAN U CUT THE BACK PART OF UR FRAME SO WE CAN TAKE A LOOK INSIDE OF IT!!!! :biggrin: IF U WOULDNT HAVE WEIGHT THEN WHY DID U PUT ON THEM FENDER SKIRTS??? THE WEIGHT IS THERE JUST EVERYONE HAS A DIFFRENT WAY OF HIDING IT!!! I DONT HAVE TO LIE, I HAVE WEIGHT!!! BUT THATS NOT WHAT MATTERS ITS THE INCHES....
> *


fender skirts wtf? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: donde? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 09:42 AM~12543154
> *fender skirts wtf? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  donde? :biggrin:
> *











:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HOUSTON IS GETTN MORE HIGH INCHES HOPPERS, THATS'S 4 SURE, BUT DAMN, LETS KEEP IT LOWRIDERS STYLE, NO UGLY ASS BALLON TIRES 4 2009, BRING THEM WHITE WALLS BACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 09:49 AM~12543191
> *HOUSTON IS GETTN MORE  HIGH INCHES HOPPERS, THATS'S 4 SURE, BUT DAMN, LETS KEEP IT LOWRIDERS STYLE,  NO UGLY ASS BALLON TIRES 4 2009, BRING THEM WHITE WALLS BACK!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 11:47 AM~12543181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THATS FUCKED UP TIM AN BRUCE SAID THEY DIDNT MAKE SKIRTS FOR G BODYS.........AND THIS ***** GOT DIAMOND PLATED ONES :angry: ......
DE-CRE-MI-NA-CHUN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 09:47 AM~12543181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hey tony i be there later :0 :0 en donde vas a estar


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 11:49 AM~12543191
> *HOUSTON IS GETTN MORE  HIGH INCHES HOPPERS, THATS'S 4 SURE, BUT DAMN, LETS KEEP IT LOWRIDERS STYLE,  NO UGLY ASS BALLON TIRES 4 2009, BRING THEM WHITE WALLS BACK!!! :biggrin:
> *










OR TRY TO HIDE THEM ON PICTURES.....AND HES TRYING TO SHOW EVRYONE THAT HE AINT GOT ANY WEIGHT WITH THOSE TRAILER TIRES AND SKIRTS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2008, 09:50 AM~12543198
> *THATS FUCKED UP TIM AN BRUCE SAID THEY DIDNT MAKE SKIRTS FOR G BODYS.........AND THIS ***** GOT DIAMOND PLATED ONES :angry: ......
> DE-CRE-MI-NA-CHUN
> *


NOT FAIR :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2008, 11:50 AM~12543198
> *THATS FUCKED UP TIM AN BRUCE SAID THEY DIDNT MAKE SKIRTS FOR G BODYS.........AND THIS ***** GOT DIAMOND PLATED ONES :angry: ......
> DE-CRE-MI-NA-CHUN
> *


MAYBE CAUSE UR A TALL AND BLK!!!! :biggrin: CLUB HOOK UP...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 09:50 AM~12543194
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I SEEN SUM MANIACOS CAPS AT SHORTYS, IT SAID MANIACOS TEXAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 11:52 AM~12543214
> *hey tony i be there later  :0  :0 en donde vas a estar
> *


EN QUE MI JEFITA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

GOT TO GO FINISH MY CAR INCASE THERES A HOUSE CALL SOON.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FCK IT, IM GOING TO TRADER VILLAGE, GO GET ME SUM MP3 CDS FOR 5 BUKS, FUCK RITMO LATINO :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 11:59 AM~12543260
> *FCK IT, IM GOING TO TRADER VILLAGE, GO GET ME SUM MP3 CDS FOR 5 BUKS, FUCK RITMO LATINO  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: GO GETTEM


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 02:12 AM~12541939
> *http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l467/hu...a/gastank-1.jpg          k onda   i nomas   para k no me con fundan  tu  sabes :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY THERES A BIG DIFFRENCE IN 60's AND 80's AND IM TALKING ABOUT INCHES HOMIE.... NO CREEO QUE TE CUNFUNDAN!!!  OH AND ONE MORE THING I HAVE WHITE WALLS NO SKIRTS, SKIRTS ARE FOR CHEERLEADERS... BUT UR STILL MY HOMIE


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2008, 09:52 AM~12543215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i m not the frist one or the last with trailer tires and skirts. i never said you have weigth. or to other hopper .  but isn't cool for you to talk about other hopper haveing weight


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 09:42 AM~12543154
> *fender skirts wtf? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  donde? :biggrin:
> *


ok i get the point . i leave your bitch alone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nothing wrong with skirts :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 10:18 AM~12543357
> *nothing wrong with skirts  :angry:
> *


not on impalas :biggrin: ...houston looks like it will have a good year for lowriding... :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2008, 09:40 AM~12543145
> *JUST WONDERING, CAN U CUT THE BACK PART OF UR FRAME SO WE CAN TAKE A LOOK INSIDE OF IT!!!! :biggrin: IF U WOULDNT HAVE WEIGHT THEN WHY DID U PUT ON THEM FENDER SKIRTS??? THE WEIGHT IS THERE JUST EVERYONE HAS A DIFFRENT WAY OF HIDING IT!!! I DONT HAVE TO LIE, I HAVE WEIGHT!!! BUT THATS NOT WHAT MATTERS ITS THE INCHES....
> *


u dont have invhes u got disqualified with all ur weight and i guess u brought close out of closet those r nice skirts


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2008, 10:56 PM~12541326
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 02:10 PM~12543863
> *u dont have invhes u  got disqualified with all ur weight and i guess u brought close out of closet those r nice skirts
> *


according to the rules yall still lost.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2008, 12:19 PM~12543906
> *according to the rules yall still lost.....
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pics of said diamond plate skirts or someone is lying


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 28 2008, 11:50 AM~12543198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 10:18 AM~12543356
> *ok  i  get  the point .  i  leave  your  bitch    alone :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL ABOUT COMPETING HOMIES,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2008, 11:46 AM~12543758
> *not on impalas  :biggrin: ...houston looks like it will have a good year for lowriding... :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 01:27 PM~12544307
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


i want in


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam I stay off layitlow for 2 days n ****** talkin bout lowridin and hoppin in houston???????? 

****** must have had fevers or been sick,,,,,


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 09:55 AM~12543231
> *I SEEN SUM MANIACOS CAPS AT SHORTYS, IT SAID MANIACOS TEXAS
> *


:0 :0 :0 will be strong soon real soon :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 28 2008, 04:18 PM~12545334
> *:0  :0  :0 will  be strong soon real soon  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2008, 05:45 PM~12545541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2008, 10:11 AM~12543325
> *DONT WORRY THERES A BIG DIFFRENCE IN 60's AND 80's AND IM TALKING ABOUT INCHES HOMIE.... NO CREEO QUE TE CUNFUNDAN!!!   OH AND ONE MORE THING I HAVE WHITE WALLS NO SKIRTS, SKIRTS ARE FOR CHEERLEADERS...  BUT UR STILL MY HOMIE
> *


like i said TALK IS CHEAP. I BROKE YOU OFF IN 2007 AN 2008 AN HERE COMES 2009. I SEE THE HATE IN YOUR EYES.BUT UR STILL MY HOMIE :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 07:04 PM~12546618
> *like  i  said  TALK  IS  CHEAP. I  BROKE YOU OFF IN  2007 AN 2008 AN HERE COMES 2009.  I  SEE THE    HATE  IN  YOUR  EYES.BUT  UR STILL MY HOMIE :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man said u aint untouchable :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck a classic car collector, we lowr"I"ding over here


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 09:31 PM~12546865
> *fuck a classic car collector, we lowr"I"ding over here
> 
> 
> ...


man said them barrett jackson acting ass ******, ain't gonna like this.. 



oh, and still say keep the monkey bars exhaust!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2008, 07:33 PM~12546887
> *still say keep the monkey bars exaust!
> *


sorry gangsta, took care of that 2 weeks ago....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 07:34 PM~12546895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks 10x better


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 09:34 PM~12546895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. lookin good. suggest some gold crooked pinstripe/leafing..to bring out gold in the wheels.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 09:35 PM~12546901
> *sorry gangsta, took care of that 2 weeks ago....
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Maybe people will stop asking if I bought by car from a black guy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 09:37 PM~12546924
> *Maybe people will stop asking if I bought by car from a black guy.
> *


naw, still gonna ask. post some close ups of wheels.. and interior..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 08:34 PM~12546895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 09:42 PM~12546968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like homer beat you to the punch on the chrome and gold zeniths big pimp thats what u get for sleepin'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 07:31 PM~12546865
> *fuck a classic car collector, we lowr"I"ding over here
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 REAL TALK 2009


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 09:44 PM~12546985
> *looks like homer beat you to the punch on the chrome and gold zeniths big pimp thats what u get for sleepin'
> *


its all good.. homer pretty fly for a white guy. i'll give em his props.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2008, 07:44 PM~12546989
> *:0  :0  :0 REAL TALK 2009
> *


2009 is going to be a good year for everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2008, 07:48 PM~12547021
> *
> *


that means you got 12 months to pull it off, u think thats enuff time :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2008, 09:46 PM~12547000
> *its all good..  homer pretty fly for a white guy.  i'll give em his props.
> *


 :scrutinize: 
You must want somthing.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 07:46 PM~12547010
> *2009 is going to be a good year for everyone.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 09:50 PM~12547042
> *:scrutinize:
> You must want somthing.
> *


naw, just in good mood. dont happen often.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 09:49 PM~12547033
> *that means you got 12 months to pull it off, u think thats enuff time  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


if not i'll apply for an extention.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah,* individualsneil*, lowriders-unlimited

what up i went by the shop today


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

3 Members: individualsneil, lowriders-unlimited, cali rydah


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 08:34 PM~12546895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD START FOR 2009


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 08:31 PM~12546865
> *fuck a classic car collector, we lowr"I"ding over here
> 
> 
> ...


all it needs is a bumper kit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 08:34 PM~12546895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 MAYN THATS LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 08:46 PM~12547010
> *2009 is going to be a good year for everyone.  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 09:39 PM~12547476
> *X2
> *


 :cheesy: does that include me?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 09:52 PM~12547612
> *:cheesy:  does that include me?
> *


If you putting in work on your car dont see why not  

any updates on the 65?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 09:55 PM~12547634
> *If you putting in work on your car dont see why not
> 
> any updates on the 65?
> *


yup more rust


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 09:56 PM~12547645
> *yup more rust
> *


damn


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i bought an original door panel from kandychromegsx or what ever his name is to fix the dent on the driver door and little rust holes. i cant find anyone parting out a 65 or a 66


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

also got another trunk lid


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 10:58 PM~12547671
> *i bought an original door panel from kandychromegsx or what ever his name is to fix the dent on the driver door and little rust holes. i cant find anyone parting out a 65 or  a 66
> *


junk it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 28 2008, 10:00 PM~12547685
> *junk it
> *


nah


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 09:58 PM~12547671
> *i bought an original door panel from kandychromegsx or what ever his name is to fix the dent on the driver door and little rust holes. i cant find anyone parting out a 65 or  a 66
> *


What all you need?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 11:01 PM~12547698
> *nah
> *


si


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 10:01 PM~12547699
> *What all you need?
> *


the part that is between the rear glass and the rear quarter are the biggest shit. verything i need is reproduced but dont want to use that


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 10:03 PM~12547714
> *the part that is between the rear glass and the rear quarter are the biggest shit. verything i need is reproduced but dont want to use that
> *


For what reason?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 28 2008, 09:00 PM~12547685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deeeezzzz nnuuttttttzzzzzzz :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2008, 11:05 PM~12547732
> *x2
> deeeezzzz nnuuttttttzzzzzzz :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2008, 10:05 PM~12547732
> *x2
> deeeezzzz nnuuttttttzzzzzzz :0
> *


well then give it to him since you offering :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 10:04 PM~12547726
> *For what reason?
> *


because the metal is thinner and also hear alot of stuff dont line up, but might ended up getting repro sheet metal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 11:06 PM~12547745
> *well then give it to him since you offering :cheesy:
> *


damn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

yall gay :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 10:07 PM~12547752
> *because the metal is thinner and also hear alot of stuff dont line up, but might ended up getting repro sheet metal
> *


Fitment shouldnt be an issue its just metal you can work it to fit.

On the thickness dont really see it playing a major roll in restoration...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 10:11 PM~12547787
> *Fitment shouldnt be an issue its just metal you can work it to fit.
> 
> On the thickness dont really see it playing a major roll in restoration...
> *


yeah i know that, but *** are gonna charge more to fix it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 10:15 PM~12547819
> *yeah i know that, but *** are gonna charge more to fix it
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 07:34 PM~12546895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 28 2008, 10:23 PM~12547896
> *
> *


you went to the sneaker summit? i got to to see those 11s that came out this month. they are pieces of shit, the same material the fakes have and nothing lines up like the originals


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 09:26 PM~12547928
> *you went to the sneaker summit? i got to to see those 11s that came out this month. they are pieces of shit, the same material the fakes have and nothing lines up like the originals
> *


nah didnt go...passed on the 11's..got the grey spiz'kes today..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 28 2008, 10:30 PM~12547958
> *nah didnt go...passed on the 11's..got the grey spiz'kes today..
> *


wasnt worth going, no one was selling shit and if they were they were some ugly ass colorful shoes


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 12:18 PM~12543356
> *ok  i  get  the point .  i  leave  your  bitch    alone :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: celosa!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 28 2008, 09:06 PM~12547742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: nope


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 02:10 PM~12543863
> *u dont have invhes u  got disqualified with all ur weight and i guess u brought close out of closet those r nice skirts
> *


i got disqualified thats true homie, but bottom line is that i proved my point and I BEAT U!!!!   now its in the 80's and it aint getting stuck....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2008, 09:56 PM~12548228
> *i got disqualified thats true homie, but bottom line is that i proved my point and I BEAT U!!!!    now its in the 80's and it aint getting stuck....
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2008, 10:55 PM~12548217
> *latin approved  :biggrin:
> :uh:  nope
> *


you one talkin bout he needs your nutz :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 09:07 PM~12547752
> *because the metal is thinner and also hear alot of stuff dont line up, but might ended up getting repro sheet metal
> *


you know u are pouring money into that car, and it wont be worth 1/4 of what u put into it right?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 09:58 PM~12548251
> *you one talkin bout he needs your nutz :dunno:
> *


maybe i was talkin bout u :0 ...lol... what up fool???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12548278
> *maybe i was talkin bout u  :0 ...lol... what up fool???
> *


but question was asked what does HE need and you jumped in...whatever you and him got goin on keep me out of it!!!

Chillin workin on my buckets...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2008, 02:19 PM~12543906
> *according to the rules yall still lost.....
> *


 :worship: :worship: u should be the gudge next time.... according to the gudges i lost but everyone know the real truth....  :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 10:02 PM~12548298
> *but question was asked what does HE need and you jumped in...whatever you and him got goin on keep me out of it!!!
> 
> Chillin workin on my buckets...
> *


well now u are in it too... so a free round of deeezzz nutttzzz for both of you!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2008, 11:00 PM~12548277
> *you know u are pouring money into that car, and it wont be worth 1/4 of what u put into it right?
> *


yeah i know but im not planing on selling it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2008, 10:03 PM~12548313
> *:worship:  :worship: u should be the gudge next time.... according to the gudges i lost but everyone know the real truth....   :0
> *


check ur pm


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 28 2008, 09:04 PM~12546618
> *like  i   said   TALK  IS  CHEAP. I  BROKE YOU OFF IN   2007 AN 2008 AN HERE COMES 2009.  I  SEE THE     HATE  IN  YOUR  EYES.BUT  UR STILL MY HOMIE :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u broke me off???? no i broke u off homie dont get shit twisted..... now on the other hand on the single pump cat. TONY with the regal got me, he's shit is working good, but us radicals I GOT U HOMIE....I KNOW ITS HARD TO SAY U LOST BUT ON SINGLE I TAKE MY LOST.....RADICAL I GOT U!!!  BROKE ME OFF????? HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2008, 11:05 PM~12548342
> *well now u are in it too... so a free round of deeezzz nutttzzz for both of you!!!
> *


no **** :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 10:15 PM~12548460
> *no **** :uh:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 28 2008, 11:20 PM~12548519
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 28 2008, 10:23 PM~12548557
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

doing big thangs 09'


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 28 2008, 10:48 PM~12548748
> *not doing a damn thing in 09'
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 29 2008, 12:51 AM~12548776
> *shiny tight ricky martin shirts for da 09'
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 12:05 AM~12548348
> *yeah i know but im not planing on selling it
> *


good thing too..cause nobodys planning on buying it. 


only thing a 4 door low is good for is to turn into a cab. 

http://www.lowridercab.com/


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 09:22 PM~12546770
> *:0
> *


I KNOW WHERE THERE IS A 65 COUPE


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 28 2008, 10:14 PM~12548439
> *u broke me off???? no i broke u off homie dont get shit twisted..... now on the other hand on the single pump cat. TONY with the regal got me, he's shit is working good, but us radicals I GOT U HOMIE....I KNOW ITS HARD TO SAY U LOST BUT ON SINGLE I TAKE MY LOST.....RADICAL I GOT U!!!  BROKE ME OFF????? HAHAHAHAH
> *


lol you funny ya me duele pansa.yes you did broke me off in front of your cheerleader :biggrin: i brokeyou off in front of the judge. if your happy i'm happy :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 29 2008, 06:00 AM~12549861
> *I KNOW WHERE THERE IS A 65 COUPE
> *


 :uh: 

using a coupe as parts car for a 4 door, thats just all backwards.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 28 2008, 10:05 PM~12548348
> *yeah i know but im not planing on selling it
> *


you say that.. but one of these days you will..your better off gettin a 2 door foo.. listen to the og lone star.. thhis ***** done sold like 3 impalas on here.. and made money off them...

that 4 door gon make you sick when you sell it..then youll wish you had 2 less doors


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2008, 08:51 AM~12550396
> *you say that.. but one of these days you will..your better off gettin a 2 door foo.. listen to the og lone star.. thhis ***** done sold like 3 impalas on here.. and made money off them...
> 
> that 4 door gon make you sick when you sell it..then youll wish you had 2 less doors
> *


U fix ur motor yet?


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

wheres the place to see the cars around here? ive been going to kemah on sat nights but they dont have anything special. its mainly me and a few of my friends out there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 29 2008, 10:21 AM~12550288
> *:uh:
> 
> using a coupe as parts car for a 4 door, thats just all backwards.
> *


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 10:11 AM~12550243
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 29 2008, 10:51 AM~12550396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not this shit again :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 29 2008, 09:11 AM~12550450
> *:0
> *


almos there buddy how is the projects comming up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 29 2008, 06:58 AM~12549921
> *lol  you  funny  ya me duele  pansa.yes you did  broke  me  off  in  front of  your cheerleader  :biggrin:  i  brokeyou off  in front  of  the  judge.  if  your  happy  i'm  happy    :biggrin:
> *


sounds better!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 08:57 AM~12550414
> *U fix ur motor yet?
> *


no.. fuck that car.. it can blow up for all i care.. i need 1200 bucks.. put it like that..


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2008, 08:34 PM~12546895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2008, 11:21 AM~12551165
> *no.. fuck that car.. it can blow up for all i care.. i need 1200 bucks.. put it like that..
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 29 2008, 01:27 PM~12551207
> *Looks good
> *


Sup Alex???


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2008, 12:32 PM~12551248
> *Sup  Alex???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2008, 12:59 PM~12551437
> *:cheesy:
> *


ATTEN You are needed In the basement :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 11:52 AM~12550663
> *almos there buddy how is the projects comming up
> *


BRING IT OUT. OR DO I NEED TO ROLL OVER THERE TO CHECK IT OUT. THERE COMING GOOD. 09' IS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR FOR ME........ :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 29 2008, 02:13 PM~12551542
> *ATTEN You are needed In the basement :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 29 2008, 02:13 PM~12551542
> *ATTEN You are needed In the basement :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2008, 01:21 PM~12551165
> *no.. fuck that car.. it can blow up for all i care.. i need 1200 bucks.. put it like that..
> *


that sucks. sold that regal today.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 26 2008, 04:09 PM~12531558
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: You old i'll make you famous photowebdesignlookinassniggah
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2008, 03:11 PM~12551877
> *that sucks.  sold that regal today.
> *


President of C.A.S.P.E.R. - Chicanos Against Single Ply toilEt Paper
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 29 2008, 03:38 PM~12552053
> *President of C.A.S.P.E.R. - Chicanos Against Single Ply toilEt Paper
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2008, 01:41 PM~12552083
> *
> *


que pasa


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2008, 03:41 PM~12552083
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *_Shiela_*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 29 2008, 03:56 PM~12552213
> *que pasa
> *


at work chilling.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2008, 11:21 AM~12551165
> *no.. fuck that car.. it can blow up for all i care.. i need 1200 bucks.. put it like that..
> *


Dam,,,dat sucks,,,betta get to doing a whole lotta crooked pin stripin to pay dat 1200 bill!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 29 2008, 04:03 PM~12552277
> *
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 29 2008, 01:17 PM~12551565
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 29 2008, 04:08 PM~12552308
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: _Shiela_
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 29 2008, 01:13 PM~12551542
> *ATTEN You are needed In the basement :cheesy:
> *


IM ALL LATE!! what did i miss???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 29 2008, 12:14 PM~12551552
> *BRING IT OUT. OR DO I NEED TO ROLL OVER THERE TO CHECK IT OUT. THERE COMING GOOD. 09' IS GOING TO BE A GOOD YEAR FOR ME........ :biggrin:
> *


no peeking homie :nono: :nono: :nono: yeat 08 was great for me but 09 is gona be better i know :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 29 2008, 05:46 PM~12552983
> *IM ALL LATE!! what did i miss???
> *


DEEZZZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 29 2008, 05:29 PM~12552872
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 29 2008, 05:00 AM~12549861
> *I KNOW WHERE THERE IS A 65 COUPE
> *


i know where there 2 65s, 67, and a 68


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 29 2008, 10:12 AM~12550453
> *stop wasting your time, he's done been told this shit 97918723497128 times before, but still insists on putting time/money into that 4 door bucket, that has more rust then the titanic.    he obviously don't listen.
> not this shit again  :uh:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :0 :0


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

2 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, *cali rydah*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 29 2008, 06:37 PM~12554206
> *2 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, cali rydah
> *


  whats up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

saw the white lincoln at the hobby shop on chimney rock today.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2008, 08:32 PM~12555294
> *saw the white lincoln at the hobby shop on chimney rock today.
> *


So,,,u wana fuckin cookie o wat???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 09:34 PM~12555324
> *So,,,u wana fuckin cookie o wat???
> *


 :cheesy: i do. 

i saw a candy red rag 64 on supremes on kirby


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2008, 08:32 PM~12555294
> *saw the white lincoln at the hobby shop on chimney rock today.
> *


 :cheesy: getting supplies for models :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 08:34 PM~12555324
> *So,,,u wana fuckin cookie o wat???
> *


some of us lowride daily homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cleared


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 08:35 PM~12555353
> *:cheesy:  i do.
> 
> i saw a candy red rag 64 on supremes on kirby
> *


Look lil ****** u already own a fo do,,,,,now if u say da supreme word ever again in ur life u gon get it,,,,,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 09:38 PM~12555389
> *Look lil ****** u already own a fo do,,,,,now if u say da supreme word ever again in ur life u gon get it,,,,,
> *


whats wrong with supremes? my 4 do has supremes


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 08:37 PM~12555373
> *some of us lowride daily homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If dats wat u wana call dat,,,,,,,,


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 08:39 PM~12555399
> *whats wrong with supremes? my 4 do has supremes
> *


:uh:,,,man o man,,,,,u got a lot to learn,,,,,,boy said wats wrong wit SUPREMES????????????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 09:41 PM~12555427
> *:uh:,,,man o man,,,,,u got a lot to learn,,,,,,boy said wats wrong wit SUPREMES????????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 08:34 PM~12555324
> *So,,,u wana fuckin cookie o wat???
> *


i never seen your low parked anywhere


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 08:39 PM~12555400
> *If dats wat u wana call dat,,,,,,,,
> *


i ride on switches and spokes on a decent looking car see i i dont have hydrulic fluid pumping tru my vains but i cant be rolling around in a subcompact car . my hydrulic fluid is running tru the hoses on my buckets :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2008, 08:44 PM~12555455
> *i never seen your low parked anywhere
> *


In my garage :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 09:45 PM~12555480
> *In my garage :dunno:
> *


on the lift with no front end?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 08:45 PM~12555480
> *In my garage :dunno:
> *


if your shit aint rollin by march im takin you to court


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is this car still with individuals?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 08:45 PM~12555474
> *i ride on switches and spokes on a decent looking car see i  i dont have hydrulic fluid pumping tru my vains but i cant be rolling around in a subcompact car . my hydrulic fluid is running tru the hoses on my buckets  :0  :0
> *


Das cool,,,,,u wana cookie too?????



I gota about 5 pumps,hoses, n all types of junk I can throw in my trunk also but I'm patient


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2008, 08:48 PM~12555496
> *if your shit aint rollin by march im takin you to court
> *


If u want ill ge it rollin this weekend,,,,,,but it aint gon be roll"I"n knowmsayin,,,,,,,,,,,




And no snitch fodo cars back 2gether lookin like a car n runnin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 08:48 PM~12555508
> *is this car still with individuals?
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 08:49 PM~12555516
> *Das cool,,,,,u wana cookie too?????
> I gota about 5 pumps,hoses, n all types of junk I can throw in my trunk also but I'm patient
> *


BE LIKE NIKE JUST DO IT AND BRING IT TO THE STREETS WHERE IT SHOULD BE REMBER WE STILL LOWRIDER IN HOUSTON DO YOUR THANG PLEYA CANT WAIT TO SEE THE YOUR CAR SO I CAN BE LIKE   OH AND HOKE ME UP WITH SUM HOSES I NEED TWO 20F 1/2 INCH SINC YOU HAVE EM IN STOCK PM A PRICE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 09:52 PM~12555539
> *If u want ill ge it rollin this weekend,,,,,,but it aint gon be roll"I"n knowmsayin,,,,,,,,,,,
> And no snitch fodo cars back 2gether lookin like a car n runnin
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Ill stay out this conversation since I dont have a lowrider


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 08:50 PM~12555522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 




 :


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 08:58 PM~12555602
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2008, 09:02 PM~12555649
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :tears: :tears: PINTALO AMARILLO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

el senor de los cielos :biggrin: 








:uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 08:50 PM~12555522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 09:08 PM~12555714
> *el senor de los cielos  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: all that chunt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 08:56 PM~12555570
> *Ill stay out this conversation since I dont have a lowrider
> *


X2222222  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 11:08 PM~12555714
> *el senor de los cielos  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:machinegun: :guns: PURO TAMAULIPAS PUTOS!!!!!! FUCK THEM HATTERZ....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 29 2008, 09:12 PM~12555755
> *:machinegun:  :guns: PURO TAMAULIPAS PUTOS!!!!!! FUCK THEM HATTERZ....
> *


Tan agresivo!!!!!!!!!!! Lol tomate unas chelas para que se te baje la pression homie!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 29 2008, 09:12 PM~12555755
> *:machinegun:  :guns: PURO TAMAULIPAS PUTOS!!!!!! FUCK THEM HATTERZ....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 29 2008, 10:12 PM~12555755
> *:machinegun:  :guns: PURO TAMAULIPAS PUTOS!!!!!! FUCK THEM HATTERZ....
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 09:20 PM~12555872
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :rant: :rant:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2008, 11:17 PM~12555818
> *Tan agresivo!!!!!!!!!!! Lol tomate unas chelas para que se te baje la pression homie!!!
> *


 :biggrin:  NOMAS UN POCO CONTENTO......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy
:uh: :uh: :uh: 








:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 09:56 PM~12555570
> *Ill stay out this conversation since I dont have a lowrider
> *


can a pedal car be like a category of lowrider? i want to stay in the conversation


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 11:20 PM~12555872
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


PINCHE GUERCO PUNETAS.... POR MENOS DE ESO SELOS LLEVA LA CHINGADA!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12556207
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


who was the dude talking on the hoping pit, that fucker was annoying


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 11:46 PM~12556207
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


EL PRESIDENTE!!!! QUEVRANDO CORAZONES....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 29 2008, 10:47 PM~12556224
> *PINCHE GUERCO PUNETAS.... POR MENOS DE ESO SELOS LLEVA LA CHINGADA!!!!
> *


im jealous of a fucken mexican? wrong


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 10:47 PM~12556223
> *can a pedal car be like a category of lowrider? i want to stay in the conversation
> *


Dont think so homie, seems like we aint good enough


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 10:58 PM~12555602
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 29 2008, 10:52 PM~12556281
> *Dont think so homie, seems like we aint good enough
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 09:54 PM~12556323
> *
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

>






[/quote]


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

>


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: en donde esta el gordito cundo se necesita :biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 29 2008, 11:40 AM~12551316
> *
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 29 2008, 10:28 PM~12556715
> *sup  :biggrin:
> *


whats up wit u ?? pm me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 11:46 PM~12556207
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


:uh: bumpers don't save that much weight in front.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Dec 29 2008, 05:31 PM~12552882
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 29 2008, 05:55 PM~12553042
> *no peeking homie :nono:  :nono:  :nono: yeat 08 was great for me but 09 is gona be better i know  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 SEE YOU IN THE STREET IN 09............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Dec 29 2008, 06:50 PM~12553461
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG HOMIE? HOW THINGS GOING?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Dec 30 2008, 01:21 AM~12557389
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 30 2008, 06:54 AM~12558855
> *:0 SEE YOU IN THE STREET IN 09............ :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

morning losers


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2008, 08:53 AM~12559322
> *morning losers
> *


got any more wheels for sale need sum 13 s this time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 30 2008, 10:54 AM~12559331
> *got any more wheels for sale need sum 13 s this time
> *


nope. gonna have some 14's for sale again wrapped in hurc's. soon as 68 back home, so dont hold your breath. oh, and wrench not included! lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2008, 08:56 AM~12559344
> *nope.  gonna have some 14's for sale again wrapped in hurc's.  soon as 68 back home, so dont hold your breath.    oh, and wrench not included!  lol
> *


sold sold sold bishhh :0 let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 30 2008, 10:51 AM~12559314
> *
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 12:38 AM~12556862
> *whats up wit u ?? pm me
> *


 :thumbsdown: :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 30 2008, 09:08 AM~12559402
> *
> *


when we rooling to DALLAS :0 got sum buss over there


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hm, dalllas... :roflmao:


sorry dont mind me. inside joke. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2008, 11:30 AM~12559493
> *hm, dalllas... :roflmao:
> sorry dont mind me. inside joke. :biggrin:
> 
> *


not as inside of a joke as you think.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2008, 10:38 AM~12559534
> *not as inside of a joke as you think.
> *


nice!! :roflmao: 

maybe my sig aint big enough...???? :dunno: 

oh well. chisme makes the world go round for no life mo fo's.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2008, 10:30 AM~12559493
> *hm, dalllas... :roflmao:
> sorry dont mind me. inside joke. :biggrin:
> 
> *


is that a secret code for HNY Da Las Nalgas :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 30 2008, 12:06 PM~12559692
> *is that a secret code for HNY Da Las Nalgas :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 30 2008, 11:06 AM~12559692
> *is that a secret code for HNY Da Las Nalgas :0
> *


dayum it. now my secrets out!  

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2008, 11:13 AM~12559749
> *dayum it. now my secrets out!
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


no woner you always invite me to dallas in tha middle of night!!!! should of gonr for tha "trip" :banghead:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2008, 01:06 AM~12557223
> *:uh:    bumpers don't save that much weight in front.
> *


 :biggrin: if i put it on and pick up the ass end it touches the ground


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 30 2008, 12:48 AM~12556991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they cant stop US fuck them HATTERZ.........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Dec 30 2008, 12:39 PM~12559926
> *they cant stop US fuck them HATTERZ.........
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2008, 08:53 AM~12559322
> *morning losers
> *


GMORNING :cheesy: im hungry


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 30 2008, 12:53 PM~12560035
> *:0
> *


be ready chochi..... ahorita caigo para aya...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 30 2008, 11:27 AM~12559847
> *no woner you always invite me to dallas in tha middle of night!!!! should of gonr for tha "trip" :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 30 2008, 12:27 PM~12559847
> *no woner you always invite me to dallas in tha middle of night!!!! should of gonr for tha "trip" :banghead:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 30 2008, 09:09 AM~12559407
> *:thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:
> *


dont hate :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 30 2008, 11:13 AM~12559422
> *when we rooling to DALLAS  :0 got sum buss over there
> *


WHATEVER WEEKEND YOUR READY. HAVE SOMETHING I NEED TO TAKE OVER THERE ASLO......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2008, 11:30 AM~12559493
> *hm, dalllas... :roflmao:
> sorry dont mind me. inside joke. :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 02:10 PM~12560720
> *dont hate  :cheesy:
> *


THAT'S A NEGATIVE..... :nono: BLACK MAN DON'T HAVE A FUTURE WITH WHITE WOMEN THESE DAY.......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Dec 30 2008, 12:34 PM~12559894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


open wide!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 30 2008, 12:20 PM~12560801
> *THAT'S A NEGATIVE..... :nono:          BLACK MAN DON'T HAVE A FUTURE WITH WHITE WOMEN THESE DAY.......... :0
> *


i know my wife is dominican


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 02:49 PM~12560989
> *i know my wife is dominican
> *


 :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 30 2008, 02:07 PM~12561614
> *:|
> *


or is she white??? u feel better now homer??? :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 02:49 PM~12560989
> *i know my wife is dominican
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 04:35 PM~12561838
> *or is she white??? u feel better now homer??? :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Dec 30 2008, 02:50 PM~12561915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obama you ******!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 30 2008, 03:54 PM~12562361
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


1966 INTERNATIONAL SCOUT SPORT TOP.. i seen one like yours out here ..well maybe it wasnt like yours... this one was running with no rust... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i see somebody gettin shitted on:dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2008, 10:48 PM~12556991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 30 2008, 06:27 PM~12562639
> *i see somebody gettin shitted on:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 09:50 PM~12555522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 30 2008, 04:27 PM~12562639
> *i see somebody gettin shitted on:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2008, 04:45 PM~12562751
> *:uh:
> *











*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*whats up HTown*


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2008, 06:38 PM~12563107
> *whats up HTown
> *


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2008, 07:38 PM~12563107
> *whats up HTown
> *


What's up D Town!  
Any hot spots up there on the south side, Pleasant Grove area that you know of?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 30 2008, 05:38 PM~12563107
> *whats up HTown
> *


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 29 2008, 09:50 PM~12555522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 30 2008, 04:46 PM~12562753
> *LOL
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 07:58 PM~12564267
> *:cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   I KNOW YALL WRKNG ON SUM TOO


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

new hopper comin.....T.B.A.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:05 PM~12564347
> * new hopper comin.....T.B.A.
> *


YOU CAN HAVE TORRES EMPIRE'S NEW SHOP IN PASADENA BUILD IT.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

KEEP LOWRIDING , THE ROAD LOOKS GOOD 4 THIS YEAR COMING


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 08:05 PM~12564347
> * new hopper comin.....T.B.A.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 30 2008, 09:12 PM~12564430
> *KEEP LOWRIDING , THE ROAD LOOKS GOOD 4 THIS YEAR COMING
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the way htown streets should look


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 30 2008, 08:09 PM~12564399
> *YOU CAN HAVE TORRES EMPIRE'S NEW SHOP IN PASADENA BUILD IT.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

maybe southside.....or switches4life...help wit da wrap..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:05 PM~12564347
> * new hopper comin.....T.B.A.
> *


a g body?


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2008, 09:19 PM~12564506
> *a g body?
> *


already...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:21 PM~12564523
> *already...
> *


single?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MEXICO HAS CLASSICS TOO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i smell a shop call on torres empire


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2008, 08:22 PM~12564529
> *single?
> *


already


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 09:23 PM~12564549
> *already
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 08:18 PM~12564495
> *maybe  southside.....or switches4life...help wit da wrap..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2008, 09:22 PM~12564529
> *single?
> *


already


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 30 2008, 08:09 PM~12564399
> *YOU CAN HAVE TORRES EMPIRE'S NEW SHOP IN PASADENA BUILD IT.
> *


Are the big yellow letters dat necessary???? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 08:22 PM~12564534
> *i smell a shop call on torres empire
> *


ALREADY :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

lowrider talk in this topic??? :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12564581
> *Are the big yellow letters dat necessary???? :uh:
> *


dar durr color be orange yo!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 08:25 PM~12564572
> *already
> *


repost


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:25 PM~12564572
> *already
> *


i guess im going to be cheering for some one else now :cheesy: but who to choose?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2008, 08:29 PM~12564619
> *i guess im going to be cheering for some one else now  :cheesy: but who to choose?
> *


deezzz nutttzzzz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2008, 09:29 PM~12564619
> *i guess im going to be cheering for some one else now  :cheesy: but who to choose?
> *


DZZZ NUTTTTTTTZZZZZ


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

2 sets of nuuuttzzz on that one :cheesy:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 09:27 PM~12564597
> *lowrider talk in this topic???  :0
> *


already....dats how it should be..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 30 2008, 08:29 PM~12564626
> *DZZZ NUTTTTTTTZZZZZ
> *


one post too late..nice try though


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 08:27 PM~12564597
> *lowrider talk in this topic???  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: , REAL TALK 2009


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 30 2008, 08:30 PM~12564634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


says ???... nevermind..ok


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 09:30 PM~12564640
> *one post too late..nice try though
> *


to late on the notice, check above


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 30 2008, 09:30 PM~12564647
> *:yes:  :yes: , REAL TALK 2009
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 30 2008, 08:26 PM~12564581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no shit huh.. 09 its time to shine.. so get on yo grind...im pullin up on everybody when i get my shit straight


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 30 2008, 08:30 PM~12564647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its me again


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 08:29 PM~12564624
> *deezzz nutttzzzz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 30 2008, 09:29 PM~12564624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 09:31 PM~12564658
> *X63*


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

gotta go to sleep now...have to get up a 4 in da morning to go to work....dats rite i said WORK..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 30 2008, 08:33 PM~12564673
> *X63
> *


x81/350v8


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 09:34 PM~12564687
> *x81/350v8
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 08:31 PM~12564658
> *hell fkin yeah
> 
> just dont leave a stain in the park next time
> ...


HELL NO I AINT DROPPN NO MORE OIL, FRIKNG CHINO CHARGED ME 4.99 A QUART :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE+Dec 30 2008, 08:34 PM~12564686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 08:34 PM~12564687
> *x81/350v8
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 09:35 PM~12564704
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 08:34 PM~12564686
> * gotta go to sleep now...have to get up a 4 in da morning to go to work....dats rite i said WORK..... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 08:36 PM~12564716
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 30 2008, 08:35 PM~12564697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


donations??
:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam all this lowrider talk,,,,,


Wish I had a lowrider


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 30 2008, 08:42 PM~12564795
> *Dam all this lowrider talk,,,,,
> Wish I had a lowrider
> *


+1


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12564581
> *Are the big yellow letters dat necessary???? :uh:
> *


AND BY THE WAY THEY'ER ORANGE!!! DUH


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 30 2008, 09:46 PM~12564862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 30 2008, 08:42 PM~12564795
> *Dam all this lowrider talk,,,,,
> Wish I had a lowrider
> *


x2..
i got a freakin mini truck


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 08:49 PM~12564902
> *x2..
> i got a freakin mini truck
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 08:49 PM~12564902
> *x2..
> i got a freakin mini truck
> *


I gota white piece of metal in my garage!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 30 2008, 08:58 PM~12564985
> *I gota white piece of metal in my garage!!!!!!!!!
> *


at least u got a garage..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 30 2008, 08:58 PM~12564985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

pics from sat at crus spot


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 09:01 PM~12565020
> *baller
> +1
> *


Uhhhh aint u got like 3 houses?? U could atleast let sic park da elco in one???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 30 2008, 09:11 PM~12565137
> *Uhhhh aint u got like 3 houses?? U could atleast let sic park da elco in one???
> *


might bring property value down :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 30 2008, 10:47 PM~12564872
> *AND BY THE WAY THEY'ER ORANGE!!!  DUH
> *


Whats up with chilling at the broadway wings?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 09:13 PM~12565167
> *might bring property value down  :0
> *


Yea bucket might leave oil stains everywhere


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 30 2008, 10:16 PM~12565216
> *Whats up with chilling at the broadway wings?
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 30 2008, 09:11 PM~12565137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually my car dont leak oil, surprisingly..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 30 2008, 09:42 PM~12564795
> *Dam all this lowrider talk,,,,,
> Wish I had a lowrider
> *


X2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 11:22 PM~12565289
> ****** live 2 damn far
> bitch please..
> la magnum alone brought it down
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Too much lowrider talk for the Houston topic so...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 09:22 PM~12565289
> ****** live 2 damn far
> bitch please..
> la magnum alone brought it down
> ...


Yea dat bitch don't leak oil,,,,,,,CUZ IT BURNT ALL OF IT ALREADY!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 30 2008, 09:18 PM~12565236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope its a newer car still holding value... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 30 2008, 09:32 PM~12565456
> *Yea dat bitch don't leak oil,,,,,,,CUZ IT BURNT ALL OF IT ALREADY!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 30 2008, 09:32 PM~12565456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bucket


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 11:36 PM~12565516
> *hey.. it still dont leak.. thats all that matters..
> im just keepin our streets of houston free of misquitos..
> bucket
> *


But its a bucket with a payment. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 30 2008, 09:37 PM~12565529
> *But its a bucket with a payment.  :0
> *


and gots to pass inspection.. i like my 15 dollar inspection sticker


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 30 2008, 09:36 PM~12565516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


passes every year with illegal tint :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

******


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 11:49 PM~12565703
> *******
> *


Thats racist.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2008, 10:22 PM~12564534
> *i smell a shop call on torres empire
> *


watch out. hear they build cars the "cali way" 
hno:


> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 30 2008, 11:22 PM~12565289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 30 2008, 10:16 PM~12565216
> *Whats up with chilling at the broadway wings?
> *


AFTER THE NEW YEAR I'LL LET YOU KNOW SOMETHING.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 30 2008, 09:52 PM~12565736
> *Thats racist.
> *


so
your white...
big deal


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que rollo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

english... 
this is america..

we dont speak that mombo jumbo shit over here..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

repost failed!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 31 2008, 12:02 AM~12566478
> *que rollo
> *


que onda chochirios??


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 30 2008, 09:00 PM~12564283
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


((((((((THATS HOW WE ROLL)))))))))


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Dec 30 2008, 09:18 PM~12564495
> *maybe  southside.....or switches4life...help wit da wrap..... :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WE GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2008, 01:29 AM~12566713
> *:uh:
> *


nobody got the blk mans back huh? doubt obama ever gonna come help you wet sand bitch.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 30 2008, 06:23 PM~12562616
> *1966 INTERNATIONAL SCOUT SPORT TOP.. i seen one like yours out here ..well maybe it wasnt like yours... this one was running with no rust... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :angry: 

RUST KEEPS THE HATERS AWAY FROM TRYING TO SEE WHAT YOU HAVE..........


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2008, 01:56 AM~12566927
> *nobody got the blk mans back huh?  doubt obama ever gonna come help you wet sand bitch.
> *


Quoted for truth. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2008, 11:56 PM~12566927
> *nobody got the blk mans back huh?  doubt obama ever gonna come help you wet sand bitch.
> *


say it aint so.. say it aint so..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 30 2008, 11:02 PM~12566478
> *que rollo
> *


comming to get you little boy :0 
























:uh: :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR'S FELLAS...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 31 2008, 08:52 AM~12568613
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR'S FELLAS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2008, 01:56 AM~12566927
> *nobody got the blk mans back huh?  doubt obama ever gonna come help you wet sand bitch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 31 2008, 10:52 AM~12568613
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR'S FELLAS...
> 
> 
> ...


8==========D**************


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 31 2008, 10:52 AM~12568613
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR'S FELLAS...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Asses :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 31 2008, 08:42 AM~12568215
> *Quoted for truth.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

WUZ UP HOMIES!

Im posting this up for my uncle, he has his 1968 convert. impala 4-SALE.

He is not into the lowriding lifestyle, he bought the car 10 years ago and he re-stored the entire car. It has been sitting in side his garage for the last 6 years. Its super clean. Just needs a tune-up and its rolling. If interested PM and I can give you more details or answer any questions. Thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 31 2008, 10:40 AM~12568514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

checking bank account.. pics?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 30 2008, 09:49 PM~12565703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2008, 12:30 PM~12569422
> * :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 31 2008, 11:26 AM~12569783
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2008, 01:46 PM~12569943
> *:biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 31 2008, 12:14 PM~12570165
> *hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2008, 02:18 PM~12570198
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 31 2008, 12:42 PM~12570351
> *:nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

seen a bad ass 64 rag rolling own eldrige black on black 13 s WE STILL LOWRIDE IN HOUSTON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2008, 01:14 PM~12570543
> *seen a bad ass 64 rag rolling own eldrige black on black 13 s WE STILL LOWRIDE IN HOUSTON  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wasnt me :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2008, 01:14 PM~12570543
> *seen a bad ass 64 rag rolling own eldrige black on black 13 s WE STILL LOWRIDE IN HOUSTON  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


seen a white 60's impala rolling down bissonnet on 22's :happysad:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope everyone has a safe & blessed holiday. Happy new years!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2008, 01:25 PM~12570609
> *wasnt me  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 31 2008, 01:26 PM~12570617
> *seen a white 60's impala rolling down bissonnet on 22's :happysad:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 31 2008, 02:56 PM~12570424
> *:uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2008, 03:27 PM~12570630
> *Hope everyone has a safe & blessed holiday. Happy new years!! :biggrin:
> *


o' friendly azz :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 31 2008, 03:14 PM~12570543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






i just got back from pasadena, and i ain't see shit! ain't trying to say nothing, just sayin, namsayin?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

This weekend I saw a charcoal Cady drop top on 14s rolling down Pasadena BLVD sunday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 31 2008, 03:51 PM~12570796
> *This weekend I saw a charcoal Cady drop top on 14s rolling down Pasadena BLVD sunday.
> *


musta been a blk dude


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2008, 03:53 PM~12570809
> *musta been a blk dude
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2008, 01:35 PM~12570681
> *o' friendly azz  :uh:
> *


 :0 Ive always been friendly people just dont know that


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 31 2008, 03:26 PM~12570617
> *seen a white 60's impala rolling down bissonnet on 22's :happysad:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2008, 04:12 PM~12570958
> *:0 Ive always been friendly people just dont know that
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Dec 30 2008, 10:06 PM~12565932
> *AFTER THE NEW YEAR I'LL LET YOU KNOW SOMETHING.
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 30 2008, 11:23 PM~12566659
> *((((((((THATS HOW WE ROLL)))))))))
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I seen a,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dam I aint see shit


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2008, 03:10 PM~12571397
> *I seen a,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,dam I aint see shit
> *


maybe cause you got all that hydrulic fluid pumping tru ur veins :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

maybe you aint trying to see "I"t :biggrin: just kidding homie :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Ive been seeing me drive my 63 on daily basis for past 2 weeks...too bad i aint in houston


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 31 2008, 03:56 PM~12571824
> *Ive been seeing me drive my 63 on daily basis for past 2 weeks...too bad i aint in houston
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"I" see its gonna be 2009 and big pimps car still isnt done yet. and still sports chain steering wheel. ASSTASTIC


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 04:12 PM~12571967
> *"I" see its gonna be 2009 and big pimps car still isnt done yet. and still sports chain steering wheel. ASSTASTIC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 06:12 PM~12571967
> *"I" see its gonna be 2009 and big pimps car still isnt done yet. and still sports chain steering wheel. ASSTASTIC
> *


thats OG ***** you don't know nothing about that, you was just a youngsta with dreams of having a civic, when that was OG. nuff said.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2008, 04:28 PM~12572104
> *thats OG *****  you don't know nothing about that, you was  just a youngsta with dreams of having a civic, when that was OG.  nuff said.
> *


somethings are meant to be left in the past such as chain steering wheels and 4 pump 4 dump setups.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 06:30 PM~12572126
> *somethings are meant to be left in the past such as chain steering wheels and 4 pump 4 dump setups.
> *


imma bring em back!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2008, 02:12 PM~12570958
> *:0 Ive always been friendly people just dont know that
> *


yes u have


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2008, 06:31 PM~12572142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2.... I WISH EVERYONE HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM ALL THE "LOCOS CREATIONS", INCLUDING ALL THE HATTERZ, SHIT TALKERS, AND ALL THE CHEERLEADERS!!! ONE LAST TIME FOR 08"FUCK THEM HATTERZ"( YA KNOW WHO YA ARE).....LETS DO IT BIG FOR 09


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 05:30 PM~12572126
> *somethings are meant to be left in the past such as chain steering wheels and 4 pump 4 dump setups.
> *


  damn i must like the wackest shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 31 2008, 05:52 PM~12572837
> *  damn i must like the wackest shit
> *


no need to dump any front corners IMO. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 06:54 PM~12572858
> *no need to dump any front corners IMO.
> *


i just like it to look even..might do 4 pumps and 3 dumps on my 4 do


----------



## MICC (May 20, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOUSTON AND TO THE SISTEM FREE SPM U HATERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 06:30 PM~12572126
> *somethings are meant to be left in the past such as chain steering wheels and 4 pump 4 dump setups.
> *


you forgot to mention my wack 1/2" parker faucets and check valves.  and 8 optimas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICC_@Dec 31 2008, 08:00 PM~12572902
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR HOUSTON AND TO THE SISTEM FREE SPM U HATERS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2008, 07:54 PM~12572858
> *no need to dump any front corners IMO. :biggrin:
> *


AMEN!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICC_@Dec 31 2008, 08:00 PM~12572902
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR HOUSTON AND TO THE SISTEM FREE SPM U HATERS
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2008, 03:25 PM~12571521
> *maybe cause you got all that hydrulic fluid pumping tru ur veins  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: rather see da fluid in my veins than on da trunkfloor like some of these buckets,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2008, 02:12 PM~12570958
> *:0 Ive always been friendly people just dont know that
> *


theres other things people know to


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Wasup wasup wasup!

Just wanted to say to be careful, be safe, and have fun! 

Watch out for the po-po's!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

happy new years ya stupid mother fuckers...

have fun tommorow.. hit ya switch if ya lifted.. i know ill be in da streets..
where da bar-b-que at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

theres what i thought was new chill spot we could start. they built new taco cabana by 45 @ s.wayside just opened today. only thing is, not whole lot of parking.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

north wayside? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2009, 12:28 AM~12574743
> *north wayside?  :cheesy:
> *


s.wayside.. near the wings-n-more. don't nobody wanna go chill in DH besides you :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh i thought i was gonna get to ride the 60 down longview


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2008, 11:26 PM~12574733
> *theres what i thought was new chill spot we could start.  they built new taco cabana by 45 @ s.wayside just opened today.    only thing is, not whole lot of parking.*


Maybe a good strategy to keep out all the truckers, just have all the lowriders show up early :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2009, 12:33 AM~12574777
> *oh i thought i was gonna get to ride the 60 down longview
> *


dare you to take that bitch deep in DH.. to that shotgun house. dare ya.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 12:34 AM~12574786
> *Maybe a good strategy to keep out all the truckers, just have all the lowriders show up early :cheesy:
> *


good point.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk 2009


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 31 2008, 10:33 PM~12574777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he wont, he wont...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 12:55 AM~12575150
> *ha!
> with da top down..
> he wont, he wont...
> *


naw, definately not. otherwise have ex's chasing him holding babies. screaming "kenny gimme another chance"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

foolish


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2009, 01:08 AM~12575196
> *foolish
> *


but true


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2008, 11:58 PM~12575161
> *naw, definately not.  otherwise have ex's chasing him holding babies.    screaming "kenny gimme another chance"
> *


prob so


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 01:15 AM~12575219
> *prob so
> *


word on street is, you gonna start stripping to make $ for el camino. gonna be known as "dark chocolate" hey, make that money.. i aint gonna hate. i'd strip butt naked if people pay $ for it.. but they wont. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 31 2008, 05:54 PM~12572858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 mines lives it on the ground but i use SA30 no hydrulic fluid :biggrin: 
happy new year ragalaky :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 1 2009, 01:22 AM~12575248
> *X3333
> :0  :0  mines lives it on the ground but i use SA30 no hydrulic fluid  :biggrin:
> happy new year ragalaky  :biggrin:
> *


its ok, we know hydro fluid is expensive. maybe one day you'll have enough $ for some.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 12:27 AM~12575268
> *its ok, we know hydro fluid is expensive.   maybe one day you'll have enough $ for some.
> *


no i hear that regular sa30 works better but what the hell i know bout hydros they might of lied to me  :banghead: i think sa30 flows better tru and its not as thin but thats just what someone told me i dont do hydros so i dont know if its true :happysad:
AND aINT YOU SOPPOSED TO BE HANGING OUT WITH TRANNYS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 1 2009, 01:31 AM~12575278
> *no i hear that regular sa30 works better but what the hell i know bout hydros they might of lied to me    :banghead: i think sa30 flows better tru and its not as thin  but thats just what someone told me i dont do hydros so i dont know if its true :happysad:
> AND aINT YOU SOPPOSED TO BE HANGING OUT WITH TRANNYS
> *


tranny bar closed.but no, hydro fluid flows faster, but the theory behind using sae30 instead of hydro fluid, is that it avoids leaks because its thicker. but shit, one day i was too lazy to drive to get oil for pumps, and just put brake fluid in that bitch..and worked magic, and zero leaks and know that shit can't be much better then hydro fluid.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 12:36 AM~12575297
> *tranny bar closed.but no, hydro fluid flows faster, but the theory behind using sae30 instead of hydro fluid,  is  that it avoids leaks because its thicker.  but shit, one day i was too  lazy to drive to get oil for pumps, and just put brake fluid in that bitch..and worked magic, and zero leaks and know that shit can't be much better then hydro fluid.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 FUCK IT IM SWITCHING TO BRAKE FLUID . MY GARAGE LOOKS LIKE A FUCKEN OIL SWAMP :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 1 2009, 01:45 AM~12575339
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 FUCK IT IM SWITCHING TO BRAKE FLUID . MY GARAGE LOOKS LIKE A FUCKEN OIL SWAMP :biggrin:
> *


oh, thats just cause you have a fucking bucket. thats where you going wrong. but at least its a clear fluid, make cleanup easier. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 12:21 AM~12575245
> *word on street is, you gonna start stripping to make $ for el camino.  gonna be known as "dark chocolate"    hey, make that money..  i aint gonna hate. i'd strip butt naked if people pay $ for it.. but they wont.  :angry:
> *


i almost seriousl thought of doing something like that similar to those lines


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 02:56 AM~12575620
> *i almost seriousl thought of doing something like that similar to those lines
> *


do it *****. moneys good. have them rich white brawds sticking $ in your thong. shyt, no shame in it. and way you like white hoez, you'll prolly be able to score a random hot one.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Dec 31 2008, 03:27 PM~12570630
> *Hope everyone has a safe & blessed holiday. Happy new years!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 02:03 AM~12575645
> *do it *****.  moneys good.  have them rich white brawds sticking $ in your thong.    shyt, no shame in it.    and way you like white hoez, you'll prolly be able to score a random hot one.
> *


ha.. ill never stoop that low. unless a ***** was really down on his luck..
ill sell drugs before i hoe


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 02:27 AM~12575268
> *its ok, we know hydro fluid is expensive.  maybe one day you'll have enough $ for some.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: hydro fluid is no good!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 02:36 AM~12575297
> *tranny bar closed.but no, hydro fluid flows faster, but the theory behind using sae30 instead of hydro fluid,  is  that it avoids leaks because its thicker.  but shit, one day i was too  lazy to drive to get oil for pumps, and just put brake fluid in that bitch..and worked magic, and zero leaks and know that shit can't be much better then hydro fluid.
> *


hydro fluid on hopper aint good for shit! motor oil or gear oil.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 11:36 AM~12576445
> *ha.. ill never stoop that low. unless a ***** was really down on his luck..
> ill sell drugs before i hoe
> *


you might have a job....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 1 2009, 09:44 AM~12576471
> *you might have a job....
> *


hmmmm


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 12:45 AM~12575342
> *oh, thats just cause you have a fucking bucket.    thats where you going wrong.  but at least its a clear fluid, make cleanup easier.  :roflmao:
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 10:36 AM~12576445
> *ha.. ill never stoop that low. unless a ***** was really down on his luck..
> ill sell drugs before i hoe
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*happy new years to all my fellow lowriders...we can all chill and bring in the new year with another lowrider picnic in htown next sunday....*











*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 12:43 PM~12576939
> *happy new years to all my fellow lowriders...we can all chill and bring in the new year with another lowrider picnic in htown next sunday....
> 
> 
> ...



ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST Chapter will be there


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2008, 07:36 PM~12573645
> *theres other things people know to
> *



There u go with ur hating...fuk off. theres shit that u have told me ...that nobody knows. hmm... interesting


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 1 2009, 05:38 PM~12578289
> *There u go with ur hating...fuk off. theres shit that u have told me ...that nobody knows. hmm... interesting
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 1 2009, 04:38 PM~12578289
> *There u go with ur hating...fuk off. theres shit that u have told me ...that nobody knows. hmm... interesting
> *


suck my dick..blondie...
yea ok.. whateva shit i have told you, im pretty sure ive told others.. you aint special... ms.hataproffwhore.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:41 PM~12578298
> *suck my dick..blondie...
> yea ok.. whateva shit i have told you, im pretty sure ive told others.. you aint special... ms.hataproffwhore.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 04:41 PM~12578298
> *suck my dick..blondie...
> yea ok.. whateva shit i have told you, im pretty sure ive told others.. you aint special... ms.hataproffwhore.
> *


are fukn blind? im not blonde. get a clue. and i dont give a fuk who u have told over and over maybe if you COULD get layed you wouldnt have to repeat what u say to so many girls...

call me what u want... its funny


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 04:40 PM~12578295
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


pass it here gordo :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 1 2009, 05:50 PM~12578358
> *pass it here gordo  :biggrin:
> *


good show 2nite so far.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 04:51 PM~12578365
> *good show 2nite so far.
> *


and you aint even in it :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 1 2009, 05:52 PM~12578374
> *and you aint even in it  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i know huh


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:41 PM~12578298
> *suck my dick..blondie...
> yea ok.. whateva shit i have told you, im pretty sure ive told others.. you aint special... ms.hataproffwhore.
> *


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 04:53 PM~12578379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im not in that video


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 05:53 PM~12578379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that reminds me i need to go get more of them music videos for my bucket


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 1 2009, 04:44 PM~12578318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have no problem gettin pussy dear.. word on the street is you get plently of both yourself..

shit if it works, why change it up.. ha.. 

and your stilla blonde to me,cause your fkin slo.. (not literally)


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

BROADWAY :tears: 

EMPIRE REPPIN :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:00 PM~12578419
> *sup lil *****
> 
> i have no problem gettin pussy dear.. word on the street is you get plently of both yourself..
> ...


 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:00 PM~12578419
> *sup lil *****
> 
> i have no problem gettin pussy dear.. word on the street is you get plently of both yourself..
> ...




still slow? Lame.

you have only talked to me in person like 3 times. & u were all up on this... Dont hate what u cant have. && say what u want not like you really know my life. lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:00 PM~12578419
> *sup lil *****
> 
> i have no problem gettin pussy dear.. word on the street is you get plently of both yourself..
> ...


Ay chisme :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 1 2009, 05:00 PM~12578417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck no.. i puttin fakes bitches on blast...
only real chick on here is hny and dani..

theses other hoes just come in for the attention cause yall horny ****** give it to em..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:00 PM~12578419
> *sup lil *****
> 
> i have no problem gettin pussy dear.. word on the street is you get plently of both yourself..
> ...


 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:03 PM~12578439
> *fuck no.. i puttin fakes bitches on blast...
> only real chick on here is hny and dani..
> 
> ...


im fake cause i wouldnt give u the time of day., sue me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:03 PM~12578439
> *fuck no.. i puttin fakes bitches on blast...
> only real chick on here is hny and dani..
> 
> ...


X2 I pay no mind to them :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 06:04 PM~12578447
> *:0
> *


what would a salvadorian be? SIGGA :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 1 2009, 06:03 PM~12578439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he do need the $


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 1 2009, 05:02 PM~12578428
> *still slow? Lame.
> 
> you have only talked to me in person like 3 times. & u were all up on this... Dont hate what u cant have. && say what u want not like you really know my life. lol
> *


more than 3 times.. ms, shop whore.. cam and tagged up our fkin fridge..
im a go put "if your looking for a good time, call me" with your phone number under it..

aint gon lie.. i was talkin to you,but no i wasnt all up on you, so dont go there.. all up on that gut of yours..
ms.cripbluepotbellybikinniwearingass..


> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 05:02 PM~12578431
> *Ay chisme :0  :0  :0
> *


i knew u would catch on


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:07 PM~12578466
> *more than 3 times.. ms, shop whore.. cam and tagged up our fkin fridge..
> im a go put "if your looking for a good time, call me" with your phone number under it..
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 1 2009, 05:04 PM~12578447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its coming.. work picked up big time since christmas is over..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:07 PM~12578466
> *more than 3 times.. ms, shop whore.. cam and tagged up our fkin fridge..
> im a go put "if your looking for a good time, call me" with your phone number under it..
> 
> ...


first of all yall wanted me to write on that "oh so famour" refride. and the fat jokes? seriously???? lmao u obviously havent seen me lately.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im just playin.. i love you cochina..
im bored ass fuck...

happy new year!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:08 PM~12578482
> *thats racists
> no u fake cause u only come on lay it low for the attention..
> you should model on the back on mista car...
> ...



oh so thats why u hate me cause u think i come in here for attention. your screwed up in the head. if i want attention all i gotta do is walk out on my porch. grow the fuk up already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:09 PM~12578485
> *im just playin.. i love you cochina..
> im bored ass fuck...
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jan 1 2009, 05:09 PM~12578483
> *first of all yall wanted me to write on that "oh so famour" refride. and the fat jokes? seriously???? lmao u obviously havent seen me lately.
> *


not me.. that was them other ******.. i spent most the time in the back buildnt lowriders..
not gossiping with da shop whore


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:09 PM~12578485
> *im just playin.. i love you cochina..
> im bored ass fuck...
> 
> ...


 :angry: your evil.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 05:11 PM~12578496
> *not me.. that was them other ******.. i spent most the time in the back buildnt lowriders..
> not gossiping with da shop whore
> *


how can i be a shop whore when i only went there 1 TIME! ...dumb


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 1 2009, 05:10 PM~12578491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not hatin.. i love you.. your a fine dime peice...












































:around:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:08 PM~12578482
> *
> bullshit..
> 
> *


Only one I talk to is HNY and ive known D since last year Odessa show. Other then that never will jock them other brawds that be comin on here, even turned one away from takin pics wiff my car at a show, no snitching tho so no names


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:12 PM~12578504
> *im not hatin.. i love you.. your a fine dime peice...
> :around:
> *


queer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jan 1 2009, 05:11 PM~12578497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw you aint a whore..
we were blessed with your beautiful presense


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 1 2009, 05:12 PM~12578505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coming from someone who posted pics of trannies on his hood..
:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:12 PM~12578504
> *im not hatin.. i love you.. your a fine dime peice...
> :around:
> *


was that comment directed at devious??? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:14 PM~12578516
> *real talk..
> coming from someone who posted pics of trannies on his hood..
> :uh:
> *


even they said the pinstripe was crooked. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 06:15 PM~12578518
> *was that comment directed at devious??? :0
> *


either he don't know how to quote for shit, or he a fk'n queer.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 06:16 PM~12578532
> *either he don't know how to quote for shit, or he a fk'n queer.
> *


Maybe he read too much into the stripping comment :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 06:18 PM~12578538
> *Maybe he read too much into the stripping comment  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't wait til the picnic...but i dunno where its at?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 1 2009, 06:19 PM~12578543
> *Can't wait til the picnic...but i dunno where its at?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still for sale, fosgate ravdvd1, has black/chrome finish. dvd/mp3. new in box. pm serious offers.. (requires external amp)


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MsDani,* tito_ls,* dj short dog, _Shiela_, sic713
:wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 1 2009, 06:28 PM~12578608
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MsDani, tito_ls, dj short dog, _Shiela_, sic713
> :wave:
> *



:biggrin: 

ILL BE DOWN FOR THE PICNIC....WHO KNOWS, MAYBE BEFORE THAT ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 1 2009, 06:42 PM~12578685
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ILL BE DOWN FOR THE PICNIC....WHO KNOWS, MAYBE BEFORE THAT ALSO :biggrin:
> *


Me n you can both go back and get our second ones!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 1 2009, 07:04 PM~12578803
> *Me n you can both go back and get our second ones!!!
> *



:uh: ......Baby Steps :biggrin: ....How bout we get your 2nd one, then we will work on mine in the future.... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

All this hostility today, my kind of topic. Putting groupies on blast arguing about trannies and pinstripes. Houston has it all. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

had to start the year off right..
southside custom hydraulics will be opening soon..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 1 2009, 07:50 PM~12579154
> *All this hostility today, my kind of topic. Putting groupies on blast arguing about trannies and pinstripes. Houston has it all.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pretty much sums up the houston topic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 07:03 PM~12578439
> *fuck no.. i puttin fakes bitches on blast...
> only real chick on here is hny and dani..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 1 2009, 08:55 PM~12579192
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its true, every time a new female or female sounding name comes in her the guys are tripping over each other to be captain.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 1 2009, 08:56 PM~12579207
> *Its true, every time a new female or female sounding name comes in her the guys are tripping over each other to be captain.
> *


that's why i laughed. at least devious trannies had nice racks. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 1 2009, 06:03 PM~12578439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: mest up...but yea, you know you cool in my book.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 1 2009, 07:58 PM~12579223
> *that's why i laughed.  at least devious trannies had nice racks.  :biggrin:
> *


Pics of the man bewbs? :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 09:01 PM~12579239
> *Pics of the man bewbs? :ugh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 1 2009, 08:01 PM~12579247
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


sarcasm must not be your strong point?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 09:02 PM~12579251
> *sarcasm must not be your strong point?
> *


Man bewbs is no laughing matter, :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 08:01 PM~12579239
> *Pics of the man bewbs? :ugh:
> *




















photobucket deleted one where, one was eating the other ones ass. sorry.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:05 PM~12579279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 08:06 PM~12579290
> *:burn:
> *


you asked to see em.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 09:01 PM~12579239
> *Pics of the man bewbs? :ugh:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

danny you a fool!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

raw up in here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 08:10 PM~12579331
> *danny you a fool!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


i aint do shit, he asked to see the pics. :angel:


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

wait a sec since when does maniacos have a tx chapter when did this happen


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:11 PM~12579343
> *i aint do shit, he asked to see the pics.  :angel:
> *


true. TB got what he asked for....

maybe the pics might help your eye Nesto! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jan 1 2009, 08:11 PM~12579345
> *wait a sec since when does maniacos have a tx chapter when did this happen
> *


round 2


:ding:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 08:13 PM~12579364
> *true. TB got what he asked for....
> 
> maybe the pics might help your eye Nesto! :roflmao:
> *


Rather look at the one you sent me :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 08:13 PM~12579364
> *true. TB got what he asked for....
> 
> maybe the pics might help your eye Nesto! :roflmao:
> *


i might see this midgit chic saturday, with big tits. thinkin take her to palace inn, and have her swim laps in jacuzzi.. post pics if that works out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 08:16 PM~12579391
> *Rather look at the one you sent me :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 08:16 PM~12579391
> *Rather look at the one you sent me :cheesy:
> *


 :0 LOL!!! hush your mouth. gonna have people talkin...or should i say talkin some more!! :no: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:17 PM~12579399
> *i might see this midgit chic saturday, with big tits.    thinkin take her to palace inn, and have her swim laps in jacuzzi..     post pics if that works out.
> *


fked up!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 08:20 PM~12579424
> *:0 LOL!!! hush your mouth. gonna have people talkin...or should i say talkin some more!! :no: :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 08:21 PM~12579434
> *fked up!!  :roflmao:  :twak: :roflmao:
> *


and i'm serious even.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:19 PM~12579412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not me.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 09:19 PM~12579412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, wonder who dropped a deuce before that pic was taken :burn:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:22 PM~12579448
> *and i'm serious even.
> *


oh trust me....i believe you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 08:23 PM~12579450
> *thats not me.... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: i have another one, that looks like you as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 08:22 PM~12579439
> *:angel:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 09:26 PM~12579494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not her, she don't wear chonies


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:24 PM~12579472
> *:scrutinize:    i have another one, that looks like you as well.  :biggrin:
> *


i must gotta twin out there. she must always be up to no good. :no:

cause everyone who knows me know im never into any trouble. :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 08:26 PM~12579494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no more pics for you!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 1 2009, 08:26 PM~12579504
> *not her, she don't wear chonies
> *


Must have been that time of the month so was using chonies to not stain up the jeans


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 1 2009, 08:27 PM~12579508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 08:28 PM~12579525
> *Must have been that time of the month so was using chonies to not stain up the jeans
> *


OMG!!!! NO YOU DIDNT!!! HAHAHAHA!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 08:31 PM~12579551
> *OMG!!!! NO YOU DIDNT!!! HAHAHAHA!!! :buttkick:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:30 PM~12579535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this girl dont look anything like me!!!! :roflmao:

girl passes out by toilet does tho. she looks a little TOO much like me! hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 08:32 PM~12579559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jacked up... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 09:28 PM~12579525
> *Must have been that time of the month so was using chonies to not stain up the jeans
> *


that's true.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 08:34 PM~12579580
> *jacked up... :roflmao:
> *


member other day.. i called you..and your phone auto answered? caught least 5 mins of your kareoke performance in the car? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 07:39 PM~12579637
> *member other day.. i called you..and your phone auto answered?  caught least 5 mins of your kareoke performance in the car?    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ha


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

maniacos tx chapter can someone explain


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2009, 08:40 PM~12579643
> *ha
> *


sounded something like this..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jan 1 2009, 08:49 PM~12579736
> *maniacos tx chapter can someone explain
> *


ok, they have one. so wtf is so hard to understand about it?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jan 1 2009, 08:49 PM~12579736
> *maniacos tx chapter can someone explain
> *


Whats there to explain? you already saw the logo posted and they already lowridin on tha streets


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:54 PM~12579787
> *sounded something like this..
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: she should stick to sales


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:39 PM~12579637
> *member other day.. i called you..and your phone auto answered?  caught least 5 mins of your kareoke performance in the car?    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!!! you stupid!!!!

always calling me for advice on the broads you fkin with. shit i should start charging your ass for my knowledge!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 08:56 PM~12579826
> *LOL!!! you stupid!!!!
> 
> always calling me for advice on the broads you fkin with. shit i should start charging your ass for my knowledge!!
> *


 :0 fk you then. imma go talk to lone star for advice from now on.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:54 PM~12579787
> *sounded something like this..
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. even kid in back seat, in on it and gettin jiggy with it. 


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 07:57 PM~12579837
> *:0    fk you then. imma go talk to lone star for advice from now on.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2009, 09:02 PM~12579889
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 





hrny, nevermind.. how much you gonna charge me?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 08:57 PM~12579837
> *:0    fk you then. imma go talk to lone star for advice from now on.
> *


 :roflmao: aight....im sure he could help you out alot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 09:06 PM~12579934
> *:roflmao: aight....im sure he could help you out alot.
> *


maybe you can gimme some singing lessons too.  just add that to my bill.


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

just wanted to know how many members when did it get stared who is the club president fucking cocksuckers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 09:04 PM~12579917
> *:uh:
> hrny, nevermind..    how much you gonna charge me?
> *


LOL!! i wouldnt do that to you. see how much of a nice person i am :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jan 1 2009, 09:08 PM~12579950
> *just wanted to know how many members when did it get stared who is the club president fucking cocksuckers
> *


Why not PM guy that posted???He can further assist you as in we dont know the internals of the club.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jan 1 2009, 09:08 PM~12579950
> *just wanted to know how many members when did it get stared who is the club president fucking cocksuckers
> *


1st you asked for someone to "explain that to you" not for "details" 

2nd your the one all on their dick, ready to give head job to join up. bitch ass *****. 




> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 09:08 PM~12579952
> *LOL!! i wouldnt do that to you. see how much of a nice person i am :biggrin:
> *


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

alright alright alright man i will dont, fucking hang me :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2009, 09:07 PM~12579942
> *maybe you can gimme some singing lessons too.      just add that to my bill.
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 09:14 PM~12580021
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

eat a dick devious sxty8


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

HA!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jan 1 2009, 09:19 PM~12580059
> *eat a dick devious sxty8
> *


you always talkin about cock sucking or dick eating. must be something on your mind on the time. o' dick sucking groupie actin ass *****. you'd probably even go ass to mouth, to get a plaque huh?


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

your a joke :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jan 1 2009, 09:35 PM~12580227
> *your a joke  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that the most clever reply you have? you have long way to go.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 1 2009, 05:00 PM~12578417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 1 2009, 05:19 PM~12578543
> *Can't wait til the picnic...but i dunno where its at?
> *













*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 06:52 PM~12579165
> *had to start the year off right..
> southside custom hydraulics will be opening soon..
> *


location??? need some hydroz soon


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jan 1 2009, 08:08 PM~12579950
> *just wanted to know how many members when did it get stared who is the club president fucking cocksuckers
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZ NUUTTTZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is da president,,,anymore questions????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 1 2009, 09:33 PM~12579566
> *this girl dont look anything like me!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> girl passes out by toilet does tho. she looks a little TOO much like me! hno:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by solo20_@Jan 1 2009, 09:08 PM~12579950
> *just wanted to know how many members when did it get stared who is the club president fucking cocksuckers
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 09:02 PM~12580521
> *location???  need some hydroz soon
> *


ill let you know once we get everything settled in.. its in pasadena tho..
team southside..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 09:37 PM~12580868
> *ill let you know once we get everything settled in.. its in pasadena tho..
> team southside..*


SOUTH SIDE GROOVIN..TILL THE EARTH STOP MOVIN...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 09:44 PM~12580938
> *SOUTH SIDE GROOVIN..TILL THE EARTH START MOVIN...
> *


we will carry complete set ups.. full frame wraps molded/un molded..
custom paint of course..installs and etc..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 10:50 PM~12581007
> *we will carry complete set ups.. full frame wraps molded/un molded..
> custom paint of course..installs and etc..
> *


 you just said it was just for houston styles, or this another shop?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

MAN..I LOVE THE WAY THIS LAC LOOKS...FOUND IT IN POST YOUR RIDE TOPIC..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 09:52 PM~12581029
> * you just said it was just for houston styles, or this another shop?
> *


THIS QUOTE IS A LIE...
puttin rims on a luxury car is like puttin the mona lisa in a diamond frame. unecessary, it already looks good the way it is


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 09:52 PM~12581029
> * you just said it was just for houston styles, or this another shop?
> *


another shop.. houston stylez has a shop for us..

southside customs is something different..
thats where ill be..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 10:44 PM~12580938
> *SOUTH SIDE GROOVIN..TILL THE EARTH START MOVIN...
> *


think it already moves...think u meant stop :biggrin: 

sup goof troop...ready for that pic nic??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 1 2009, 10:54 PM~12581055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn more hydraulic shops in houston. wtf is really going


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 10:59 PM~12581109
> *damn more hydraulic shops in houston. wtf is really going
> *


Lowridin takin over


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 09:56 PM~12581079
> *another shop.. houston stylez has a shop for us..
> 
> southside customs is something different..
> ...


Does that mean u finally gon have somethin sorta like a real job???


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

justdeez......... hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 1 2009, 09:59 PM~12581109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more of havin a part of my own shop.. i got my bay.. gunna build me a make shift paint booth..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 10:04 PM~12581162
> *been around.. thats who did my set up..
> more of havin a part of my own shop.. i got my bay.. gunna build me a make shift paint booth..
> *


So that means u gon have some type of warranty on ur work since its a shop,,,,,,,,,u gon be warrantying a lot of crooked pinstripes then,,,,,,,,:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2009, 09:59 PM~12581109
> *explain
> damn more hydraulic shops in houston. wtf is really going
> *


BOTH OF MY LUXURY CARS DONT LOOK GOOD ON STOCK WHEELS IMO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2009, 10:07 PM~12581179
> *So that means u gon have some type of warranty on ur work since its a shop,,,,,,,,,u gon be warrantying a lot of crooked pinstripes then,,,,,,,,:uh:
> *


not crooked anymore.. 09 i gotta straighten then up..


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 11:13 PM~12581232
> *BOTH OF MY LUXURY CARS DONT LOOK GOOD ON STOCK WHEELS IMO
> 
> 
> ...



x2.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 10:22 PM~12581334
> *not crooked anymore.. 09 i gotta straighten then up..
> *


Dam :angry: I shoulda been patient ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2009, 10:25 PM~12581357
> *Dam :angry: I shoulda been patient ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


it can always be re done on top of clear


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 10:50 PM~12581623
> *it can always be re done on top of clear
> *


Yea we gon have to


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2009, 11:09 PM~12581789
> *Yea we gon have to
> *


once you get it done and complete..
take a ride to da southside and do her up right.. add maybe a few more fine lines to the side and get that bitch ready to r'I'de


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 1 2009, 10:17 PM~12580669
> *
> *


 :buttkick: 

Lol!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 01:23 AM~12581883
> *:buttkick:
> 
> Lol!
> *


Go TO Sleep Gurl U Had A Long NIght Last Night... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 11:13 PM~12581232
> *BOTH OF MY LUXURY CARS DONT LOOK GOOD ON STOCK WHEELS IMO
> 
> 
> ...


real luxury cars cars, that person said that when a picture of a bently with some 22s was posted. you cant compare a bently and a cadillac


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 1 2009, 11:24 PM~12581354
> *x2.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 when did you get that built


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

boiler was like a kid at the candy store today.. i took him to the majestics car show and to a few hops...****** was still hopping when we left at 10 pm.. Boiler said "its cold foo"... his face was like :0 ***** fell in love with el pollo loco


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 12:08 AM~12582148
> *boiler was like a kid at the candy store today.. i took him to the majestics car show and to a few hops...****** was still hopping when we left at 10 pm.. Boiler said "its cold foo"... his face was like  :0  ***** fell in love with el pollo loco
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 1 2009, 10:52 PM~12581029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 

goofy, that man said your lacs don't count as luxury cars.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 03:05 AM~12582823
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck it ...time to buy i bently .. put 13's on it to have a real luxury car :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 09:02 AM~12583183
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: fuck it ...time to buy i bently .. put 13's on it to have a real luxury car  :uh:
> *


 but go with old skoo like one i saw that one time..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Nothing wrong with a clean Cady on stock wheels and there's nothing wrong with a clean Cady with rims. There's nothing lacking when your Cadillacing.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 11:53 PM~12581042
> *MAN..I LOVE THE WAY THIS LAC LOOKS...FOUND IT IN POST YOUR RIDE TOPIC..
> 
> 
> ...


HAD A VERT LAC LIKE IT ON AIRLINE A FEW MONTH BACK............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 2 2009, 10:14 AM~12583225
> *HAD A VERT LAC LIKE IT ON AIRLINE A FEW MONTH BACK............
> *


should have kept it and junked the monte.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh: i rather go to hell..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 10:20 AM~12583247
> *:ugh:    i rather go to hell..
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 08:20 AM~12583247
> *:ugh:    i rather go to hell..
> 
> 
> ...


To many different styles in one car. I don't like it. Although my dream car is a 67 GTO, solid Black paint job with chrome parts.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 08:20 AM~12583247
> *:ugh:    i rather go to hell..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 2 2009, 08:13 AM~12583224
> *Nothing wrong with a clean Cady on stock wheels and there's nothing wrong with a clean Cady with rims. There's nothing lacking when your Cadillacing.
> *


  ..NEW QUOTE..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 08:16 AM~12583230
> *should have kept it and junked the monte.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 1 2009, 09:59 PM~12581098
> *think it already moves...think u meant stop :biggrin:
> 
> sup goof troop...ready for that pic nic??
> *


INDEED HOMIE...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2009, 11:37 PM~12580868
> *ill let you know once we get everything settled in.. its in pasadena tho..
> team southside..
> *


WHY NOT TEAM LOCOS!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 02:08 AM~12582148
> *boiler was like a kid at the candy store today.. i took him to the majestics car show and to a few hops...****** was still hopping when we left at 10 pm.. Boiler said "its cold foo"... his face was like  :0  ***** fell in love with el pollo loco
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 10:16 AM~12583230
> *should have kept it and junked the monte.
> *


NOIT SOMETHING THAT I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT, BUT THE MONTE IS GOING TO BE ROLLIN THE STREETS AGAIN SOON........... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone wanna a sunroof.....i got sum free time halla at me


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2009, 09:44 AM~12583753
> *anyone wanna a sunroof.....i got sum free halla at me
> *


wass up with the roof i need one and how much will you put it on on a cuttlas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2009, 09:44 AM~12583753
> *anyone wanna a sunroof.....i got sum free halla at me
> *


lets put it in this regal i bought for 09


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2009, 12:02 PM~12583878
> *lets put it in this regal i bought for 09
> *


u aint talmbout it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 11:48 AM~12583796
> *wass up with the roof i need one and how much will you put it on on a cuttlas
> *


installed roof only 400......+200 if u want the headliner done also


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 2 2009, 10:31 AM~12583635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmmmm



slim customs? 


mayne everbody hustlin in da 09'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma open my own shop.. fk it.. 

[email protected] [email protected] Ku5t0mz do things the Magnolia Way!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

fuck it..im starting up a new business venture.. cali rydah's lowrider dvd's.. the texas edition...10 bucks..will be jus like truucha in texas though...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 02:34 PM~12584876
> *fuck it..im starting up a new business venture.. cali rydah's lowrider dvd's.. the texas edition...10 bucks..will be jus like truucha in texas though...
> *


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 2 2009, 12:38 PM~12584909
> *:nono:
> *


texans wont buy it if they are not on it...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 2 2009, 09:44 AM~12583753
> *anyone wanna a sunroof.....i got sum free time halla at me
> *


Ya aint free on sunday bitch!!! U got sum cuttin to do !!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 12:07 PM~12584692
> *imma open my own shop.. fk it..
> 
> [email protected] [email protected] Ku5t0mz    do things the Magnolia Way!
> *


I think i've seen one of your inventions at work....the fix the muffler with a soda can customization.

Very Innovative.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 2 2009, 01:48 PM~12584975
> *I think i've seen one of your inventions at work....the fix the muffler with a soda can customization.
> 
> Very Innovative.
> ...


custom work


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 01:06 PM~12584256
> *:uh:
> hmmmmm
> slim customs?
> ...


WAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 2 2009, 01:58 PM~12585039
> *WAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT...
> *


i got my own hustle in da works. but more in investments. have nice little diversified portfolio, that should put out a good return years from now. thinkin long term *****. namean. thinkin 09' and beyond!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 11:06 AM~12584256
> *:uh:
> hmmmmm
> slim customs?
> ...


i mite make a comeback... :biggrin: but i went bank rupt in 05..  
my side business


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 02:17 PM~12585143
> *i mite make a comeback... :biggrin: but i went bank rupt in 05..
> my side business
> *


:uh: bitch, you were prolly taking the shit to work and doing it there, with their materials on the clock. member i picked up a homie there few times, and in parking lot spotted a car, and was thinkin "mayne, that cavalier is gay" :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 01:06 PM~12585088
> *i got my own hustle in da works.    but more in investments.  have nice little diversified portfolio, that should put out a good return years from now.  thinkin long term *****. namean. thinkin 09' and beyond!
> *


You're changing your diet to Cereal 3 times a day since the Kellogg Company is swiftly gaining points on the NYSE?

Kellogg Company K NYSE $ 44.99 02Jan09 15:10 ET 1,568,758 $ 1.14 *2.60^ *

Up $1.46



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 2 2009, 02:29 PM~12585224
> *You're changing your diet to Cereal 3 times a day since the Kellogg Company is swiftly gaining points on the NYSE?
> 
> Kellogg Company  K NYSE $ 44.99    02Jan09 15:10 ET 1,568,758 $ 1.14 2.60^
> ...


  


and if i drop diet, imma put $ in poultry, cause i have feeling market for hot wings will explode.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 01:30 PM~12585235
> *
> and if i drop diet, imma put $ in poultry, cause i have feeling market for hot wings will explode.
> *



Might have to jump in the market with you....but for now since the economy is doing bad most people are not eating out and eating a whole lot of cereal to control their hunger.......sooooooooooooo Kellogg's it is for now! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 2 2009, 02:33 PM~12585244
> *Might have to jump in the market with you....but for now since the economy is doing bad most people are not eating out and eating a whole lot of cereal to control their hunger.......sooooooooooooo Kellogg's it is for now!  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm brb


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 12:08 AM~12582148
> *boiler was like a kid at the candy store today.. i took him to the majestics car show and to a few hops...****** was still hopping when we left at 10 pm.. Boiler said "its cold foo"... his face was like  :0  ***** fell in love with el pollo loco
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0 ALL I GOT TO SAY, GET UR AIRPLANE TICKETS IN ADVANCE 4 NEXT YEAR'S PICNIC IN L.A. , THEY LOWRIDE TO THE FULLEST    , ( i know i know, post pics or didn't happen), WILL POST PICS AND TRY TO POST VIDEO TOO   , THANKS CALI 4 THE TRIP U AND UR HOMIES ARE REAL COOL PEOPLE  IF U WANT 2 SEE UN CHINGO DE BAD ASS LOWLOWS, AND SOME SERIOUS HOPPING , U GOT TO GO TO LOS ANGELES   , ( NOT KISSNG ASS TO L.A. OR ANYTHING BUT, LOWRIDING STARTED OVER THERE SO U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah,* switches4life*
 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 01:38 PM~12585276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :0  ALL I GOT TO SAY, GET UR AIRPLANE TICKETS IN ADVANCE 4 NEXT YEAR'S PICNIC IN L.A. , THEY  LOWRIDE TO THE FULLEST      , ( i know i know, post pics or didn't happen), WILL POST PICS AND TRY TO POST VIDEO TOO    , THANKS CALI 4 THE TRIP U AND UR HOMIES ARE REAL  COOL PEOPLE    IF U WANT 2 SEE UN CHINGO  DE BAD ASS LOWLOWS, AND SOME SERIOUS HOPPING , U GOT TO GO TO LOS ANGELES    , ( NOT KISSNG ASS TO L.A. OR ANYTHING BUT, LOWRIDING STARTED OVER THERE SO U KNOW :biggrin:
> *


anytime dawg.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HELL YEAH, POLLO LOCO GOT SUM GREAT FOOD :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 01:39 PM~12585293
> *HELL YEAH, POLLO LOCO GOT SUM GREAT FOOD :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


time for u to start posting pics and video... so they believe u :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 01:39 PM~12585288
> *anytime dawg..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 YALL MUST WANT TO GET INTO THE 3 DIGITS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 01:42 PM~12585309
> *:0  :0  :0 YALL MUST WANT TO GET INTO THE 3 DIGITS
> *


yea them san diego guys pissed him off... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 01:41 PM~12585304
> *time for u to start posting pics and video... so they believe u  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 01:43 PM~12585324
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


hahah u had to look up to see the bottom of everybody's tires last night :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 2 2009, 02:33 PM~12585244
> *Might have to jump in the market with you....but for now since the economy is doing bad most people are not eating out and eating a whole lot of cereal to control their hunger.......sooooooooooooo Kellogg's it is for now!  :biggrin:
> *


did some research.. K looks good. i just bought in. thanks for tip.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 01:42 PM~12585316
> *yea them san diego guys pissed him off... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 , :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 01:43 PM~12585324
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


boiler said "god damn foo he got a tv on his motorcycle and that bitch is bumpin too."..lol...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 01:45 PM~12585338
> *hahah u had to look up to see the bottom of everybody's tires last night  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, SHIT IS CRAZY HOMIE, EVERYBODY HOPS 80 AND UP :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 01:50 PM~12585399
> *LOL, SHIT IS CRAZY HOMIE, EVERYBODY HOPS 80 AND UP :loco:
> *


:biggrin: and thats chippin..post pics of the hop at koolaids... did u get pics from when u were hangin on the block on the harley?? :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 02:06 PM~12585088
> *i got my own hustle in da works.    but more in investments.  have nice little diversified portfolio, that should put out a good return years from now.  thinkin long term *****. namean. thinkin 09' and beyond!
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 01:47 PM~12585367
> *boiler said "god damn foo he got a tv on his motorcycle and that bitch is bumpin too."..lol...
> *


BADASSBIKES.COM :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 01:52 PM~12585425
> *BADASSBIKES.COM :biggrin:
> *


+1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what up slimm??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 01:52 PM~12585421
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 03:01 PM~12585517
> *
> *


waddup


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ugh! come on 5 o'clock!! ready to get the hell up outta here!! :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 02:24 PM~12585700
> *ugh! come on 5 o'clock!! ready to get the hell up outta here!! :angry:
> *


damn...im glad im not working today..been off since dec. 23rd..till the 5th


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 03:24 PM~12585700
> *ugh! come on 5 o'clock!! ready to get the hell up outta here!! :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 02:16 PM~12585625
> *waddup
> *


chillin..u still in tx or did u make the move???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 03:30 PM~12585758
> *chillin..u still in tx or did u make the move???
> *


Still in Texas, things happened.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 03:28 PM~12585738
> *damn...im glad im not working today..been off since dec. 23rd..till the 5th
> *


didnt nobody ask you Goofy! :uh: :angry:


LOL!! jk!! :biggrin: 

i shoulda called in.... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 02:31 PM~12585771
> *Still in Texas, things happened.
> *


its all bueno... where the fuck is boiler with those pics???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 03:28 PM~12585740
> *:uh:
> *


you gonna make me swole up that other eye if you dont get to explaining! :angry: 


:roflmao: even though you still a punk. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 01:28 PM~12585215
> *:uh:    bitch, you were prolly taking the shit to work and doing it there, with their materials on the clock.  member i picked up a homie there few times, and in parking lot spotted a car, and  was thinkin "mayne, that cavalier the color on your mc.. :biggrin:*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 02:31 PM~12585773
> *didnt nobody ask you Goofy! :uh: :angry:
> LOL!! jk!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


happy new years too u to monica...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 03:32 PM~12585783
> *you gonna make me swole up that other eye if you dont get to explaining! :angry:
> :roflmao:  even though you still a punk. :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE IT ROUGH!!!!! :0 

I called all tha optometrist and no one opened today :uh: FK contacts, done gave me too many infections... im gettin tha lasik done sometime this comin week...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 03:34 PM~12585803
> *happy new years too u to monica...
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO GOOFY! :biggrin: 

:roflmao: 

i was just playing!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 03:35 PM~12585815
> *I LIKE IT ROUGH!!!!! :0
> 
> I called all tha optometrist and no one opened today :uh: FK contacts, done gave me too many infections... im gettin tha lasik done sometime this comin week...
> *


you freak! LOL!

thats what you get for living way the fk out there. :no:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 02:35 PM~12585815
> *I LIKE IT ROUGH!!!!! :0
> 
> I called all tha optometrist and no one opened today :uh: FK contacts, done gave me too many infections... im gettin tha lasik done sometime this comin week...
> *


or maybe its the dirty floozies u roll with :0 :cheesy: jus kiddin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 03:38 PM~12585840
> *or maybe its the dirty floozies u roll with  :0  :cheesy: jus kiddin
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 03:38 PM~12585840
> *or maybe its the dirty floozies u roll with  :0  :cheesy: jus kiddin
> *


you callin HNY dirty??? :0 :0 :0 























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 03:41 PM~12585859
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no more sitting on my face!!! :angry: givin me too many eye infections


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 02:36 PM~12585826
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO GOOFY! :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 03:41 PM~12585866
> *you callin HNY dirty??? :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAHHHH!!!! he aint talkin bout me fker!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 03:42 PM~12585875
> *no more sitting on my face!!! :angry:  givin me too many eye infections
> *


YOU BASTARD!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 2 2009, 02:41 PM~12585859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea if she in fact gave u any type of "infection"...lol..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 04:56 PM~12585990
> *:biggrin:
> yea if she in fact gave u any type of "infection"...lol..
> *


Must have gotten optomochoncharitis in his eye. :burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 02:59 PM~12586010
> *Must have gotten optomochoncharitis in his eye.  :burn:
> *


or da aids :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 05:00 PM~12586020
> *or da aids  :0
> *


damn, lol!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 02:44 PM~12584944
> *texans wont buy it if they are not on it...
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2009, 02:44 PM~12584949
> *Ya aint free on sunday bitch!!! U got sum cuttin to do !!!
> *


HE WAS ON SUNDAY WHEN HE DID MINE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 2 2009, 03:31 PM~12585773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 2 2009, 03:02 PM~12586031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 02:28 PM~12585738
> *damn...im glad im not working today..been off since dec. 23rd..till the 5th
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 03:42 PM~12585880
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 03:56 PM~12585990
> *:biggrin:
> yea if she in fact gave u any type of "infection"...lol..
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao: 

IT WASN'T ME!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 04:05 PM~12586055
> *i'm still on vacation      today last day..go back monday.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: stfu fool! :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fyi. herpes is common in 1 out of 4 people in us that as sexually active. so for ya'll 25%, ya'll know who you are.. ya'll some nasty mother fuckers.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 04:00 PM~12586020
> *or da aids  :0
> *


na not yet, still aint messed wiff no black girl :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 1 2009, 10:13 PM~12581232
> *BOTH OF MY LUXURY CARS DONT LOOK GOOD ON STOCK WHEELS IMO
> 
> 
> ...


 was up with the green house? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 03:17 PM~12586139
> *:buttkick:  :roflmao:
> 
> IT WASN'T ME!
> *


 :cheesy: i hope not.. we dont need no infections in this topic... plus i hear u dont were undies..thats jus what i heard.. dont know u personally to say if its true or not :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 04:18 PM~12586148
> *fyi.  herpes is common in 1 out of 4 people in us that as sexually active.    so for ya'll 25%, ya'll know who you are.. ya'll some nasty mother fuckers.
> *


thank god i aint never had nothing...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 2 2009, 03:18 PM~12586148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!! no seriously ...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 04:20 PM~12586162
> *thank god i aint never had nothing...
> *


x2 :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 04:19 PM~12586153
> *:cheesy: i hope not.. we dont need no infections in this topic... plus i hear u dont were undies..thats jus what i heard.. dont know u personally to say if its true or not  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 

dont worry....im clean! :biggrin: 

oh and i do wear 'em....


----------



## Mr.409 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 1 2009, 05:01 PM~12578421
> *BROADWAY  :tears:
> 
> EMPIRE REPPIN :cheesy:
> ...


man thats an old one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 04:25 PM~12586204
> *:roflmao:
> 
> dont worry....im clean! :biggrin:
> ...


pics, or it didnt happen


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 04:20 PM~12586164
> *thats racist!!! no seriously ...lol.. :biggrin:
> *


x2

:roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 03:25 PM~12586204
> *:roflmao:
> 
> dont worry....im clean! :biggrin:
> ...


\ 
pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 04:26 PM~12586211
> *pics, or it didnt happen
> *


:tongue:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 04:25 PM~12586204
> *:roflmao:
> 
> dont worry....im clean! :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.409_@Jan 2 2009, 04:26 PM~12586210
> *man thats an old one
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 2 2009, 04:27 PM~12586218
> *\
> pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


LOL!! :nono:

:tongue:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 2 2009, 03:25 PM~12586204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 more


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 04:28 PM~12586224
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 

already told you no more pics for you! (and im for real this time! :angry: )


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 04:29 PM~12586236
> *prove it  :cheesy:
> +1
> +1 more
> ...


HA!!! :no:

i dont take those kind of photos.... :angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 04:30 PM~12586241
> *:angry:
> 
> already told you no more pics for you! (and im for real this time! :angry: )
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 04:31 PM~12586251
> *:tears:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 03:31 PM~12586248
> *HA!!! :no:
> 
> i dont take those kind of photos.... :angel:
> *


always a first time... houston topic needs it... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 04:31 PM~12586253
> *:buttkick:
> *


dats exactly what im gon be doing except using my hand instead to slap ya


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 03:34 PM~12586280
> *dats exactly what im gon be doing except using my hand instead to slap ya
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 05:28 PM~12586224
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


aye cochina!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 04:32 PM~12586267
> *always a first time... houston topic needs it... :biggrin:
> *


LOL! um....think i seen a few already in here! some members some not. ill just let'em keep doin their thing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 04:30 PM~12586241
> *:angry:
> 
> already told you no more pics for you! (and im for real this time! :angry: )
> *


so that is you huh? not bad.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 03:35 PM~12586289
> *LOL! um....think i seen a few already in here! some members some not. ill just let'em keep doin their thing.
> *


well feel free to add yours when ur ready....lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 04:35 PM~12586287
> *aye cochina!
> *


Wrong cochina, this one actually looks good :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 04:34 PM~12586280
> *dats exactly what im gon be doing except using my hand instead to slap ya
> *


uh huh....sure you are.  LOL! :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 04:35 PM~12586287
> *aye cochina!
> *


agreed!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 04:35 PM~12586290
> *so that is you huh?    not bad.
> *


thats me just like that toliet pic is me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 05:36 PM~12586296
> *Wrong cochina, this one actually looks good :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'd have to agree with you on this one. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 04:35 PM~12586294
> *well feel free to add yours when ur ready....lol..  :biggrin:
> *


ill remember that. LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 04:35 PM~12586290
> *so that is you huh?    not bad.
> *


plus she sang karaoke to me :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 04:36 PM~12586296
> *Wrong cochina, this one actually looks good :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


malo! :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 2 2009, 03:38 PM~12586315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 2 2009, 04:39 PM~12586321
> *malo! :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: just a general statement


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 04:28 PM~12586224
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2007, 09:45 PM~8374837
> *WTF IS THAT SHIT?  SHE GOT MORE GUT THAN THE LATIN' :burn:
> *


chevylo97, what happened to those "bad angle" pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 2 2009, 04:37 PM~12586311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you too? wtf. she said it was just for me. :rant:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 05:00 PM~12586446
> *
> you too?    wtf.  she said it was just for me.   :rant:
> *


I'm not even gon front it did take some convincing... said that she only did that for you!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.409_@Jan 2 2009, 03:26 PM~12586210
> *man thats an old one
> *


WUT UP BROTHER


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 2 2009, 03:18 PM~12586152
> *was up with the green house? :uh:
> *


NEIGHBORS LIKE GREEN... :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 04:38 PM~12586316
> *plus she sang karaoke to me :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 05:00 PM~12586446
> *you too?    wtf.  she said it was just for me.  :rant:
> *


shoulda kept your mouth shut then no one would of known!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 05:04 PM~12586486
> *I'm not even gon front it did take some convincing... said that she only did that for you!
> *


gotta make ya work for it! im not easy.....  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i like toitles


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 2 2009, 05:18 PM~12586602
> *i like toitles
> *


 :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CALI'S HOMIES BIKE AND SUM RIDES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 06:40 PM~12587268
> *CALI'S HOMIES BIKE AND SUM RIDES
> 
> 
> ...


that at his house? if so, heart shaped american flag on crub, is fucking gay.. with his o' i'm proud to be an american and support our troops acting ass *****.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS PICS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 01:39 PM~12585293
> *HELL YEAH, POLLO LOCO GOT SUM GREAT FOOD :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MANIACOS!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 05:44 PM~12587309
> *that at his house?    if so, heart shaped american flag on crub, is fucking gay..  with his o' i'm proud to be an american and support our troops acting ass *****.
> *


right on the curb...he supports the hood..lol.. had a clean ass lincoln towncar in the backyard and a 63... another towncar parked on the street....lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 05:49 PM~12587349
> *MANIACOS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0  julian and rooster repping tha M


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

LONSTAR??? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 05:47 PM~12587336
> *:biggrin:
> *


chicken tacos for me...had like 4 of them and posted up on crenshaw :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 








HERE THE FUN BEGINS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

LATER THAT NIGHT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

LOS ANGELES 054.MOV - 4.40MB


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 07:53 PM~12588240
> *LOS ANGELES 054.MOV - 4.40MB
> *


kinda dark but i was there so i know what it did... :biggrin: post the brighter ones :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

LOS ANGELES 063.MOV - 5.82MB


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

NEXT TIME I TAKE A 3MIL SPOT LIGHT WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 08:03 PM~12588326
> *  NEXT TIME I TAKE A 3MIL SPOT LIGHT WITH ME :biggrin:
> *


lol....its all bueno :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 08:56 PM~12588831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IJUST SEEN THAT ONE IN ANOTHER TOPIC............................FUNNY THING THO THAT AFTER SEEING ALL THEM PICS OF DA HOP AND VIDS OF THE CAR HOPS IF SHORTY WERE TO GET SOME PEP IN HIS STEP AND TAKE A TRIP OUT TO DA LEFT COAST HE'D PUT ****** TO SHAME............................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2009, 09:23 PM~12589155
> *IJUST SEEN THAT ONE IN ANOTHER TOPIC............................FUNNY THING THO THAT AFTER SEEING ALL THEM PICS OF DA HOP AND VIDS OF THE CAR HOPS IF SHORTY WERE TO GET SOME PEP IN HIS STEP AND TAKE A TRIP OUT TO DA LEFT COAST HE'D PUT ****** TO SHAME............................
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 09:27 PM~12589213
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


TRUE AND HIS SHIT DONT FLOAT N GET STUCK AND HIS REAREND AINT ALL DA WAY TO HIS REAR BUMPER LOL.......................EXCEPT FOR THE MONSTER TRUCK TIRES HE'D BE DOING DA DAM THANG....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i need a inspection sticker with legit paper work....  anyone know were i can get one...car will pass but emergency brake light wont come off..and all my lights are blacked out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 09:38 PM~12589371
> *i need a inspection sticker with legit paper work....  anyone know were i can get one...car will pass but emergency brake light wont come off..and all my lights are blacked out
> *


X2...........IF ANYBODY KNOW SOMBODY WHO KNOW SUMBOUT IT LEMME KNOW ALSO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 2 2009, 10:31 PM~12589266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: they dont care about your boo boo dash lights. and sure they wont give a fk about your SMOKED taillights. front turning lights aren't required equipment,they only on your lac cause its a LUXURY car lol. so just go try and see what happens. think your past emissions requirements too, if not slip ***** a extra $50 and tell em "make it pass"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2009, 09:45 PM~12589451
> *and his has front bumpers
> 
> i ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin, namsayin.
> ...


YEA THEY WONT TRIP BOUT THE DASH LIGHT AS LONG AS IT AINT A BRAKE LIGHT.........EMERGENCY BRAKE LIGHT DONT MATTER IT JUST HAS TO WORK.................AND BOUT UR BLACK LIGHTS IT JUST DEPENDS ON THE PERSON AS LONG AS THEY LIGHT UP AMBER N SIGNALS WORK U SHOULD BE A OKAY.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2009, 10:48 PM~12589501
> *YEA THEY WONT TRIP BOUT THE DASH LIGHT AS LONG AS IT AINT A BRAKE LIGHT.........EMERGENCY BRAKE LIGHT DONT MATTER IT JUST HAS TO WORK.................AND BOUT UR BLACK LIGHTS IT JUST DEPENDS ON THE PERSON AS LONG AS THEY LIGHT UP AMBER N SIGNALS WORK U SHOULD BE A OKAY.......
> *


all they give a fk about is lights working on exterior, emissions (if required), tires.. rest is just stuff when they do the test drive, steers straight, brakes ok, etc etc.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2009, 09:48 PM~12589501
> *YEA THEY WONT TRIP BOUT THE DASH LIGHT AS LONG AS IT AINT A BRAKE LIGHT.........EMERGENCY BRAKE LIGHT DONT MATTER IT JUST HAS TO WORK.................AND BOUT UR BLACK LIGHTS IT JUST DEPENDS ON THE PERSON AS LONG AS THEY LIGHT UP AMBER N SIGNALS WORK U SHOULD BE A OKAY.......
> *




DAM I WISH I WOULDA KEPT MY STATE INSPECTOR LICENSE!!!!!!!!!! all these CROOKED LO LOS WOULDA KEPT MY POCKETS FAT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12589266
> *TRUE AND HIS SHIT DONT FLOAT N GET STUCK AND HIS REAREND AINT ALL DA WAY TO HIS REAR BUMPER LOL.......................EXCEPT FOR THE MONSTER TRUCK TIRES HE'D BE DOING DA DAM THANG....
> *


yes sir


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2009, 10:50 PM~12589528
> *DAM I WISH I WOULDA KEPT MY STATE INSPECTOR LICENSE!!!!!!!!!! all these CROOKED LO LOS WOULDA KEPT MY POCKETS FAT!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


my old luxury sport didnt use to pass emissions, but i knew spot i paid dude total of $100 (includes what regular price was) and he'd move my car out, his in, and dod test off his car to print out the results.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 09:38 PM~12589371
> *i need a inspection sticker with legit paper work....  anyone know were i can get one...car will pass but emergency brake light wont come off..and all my lights are blacked out
> *


tx mess send


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 10:52 PM~12589553
> *yes sir
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll ****** pay attention.. notice all have front bumpers.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali got sum clean ass hoppers just didnt see any on the topic post pics up cali and boiler :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 11:04 PM~12589694
> *cali got sum clean ass hoppers just didnt see any on the topic post pics up cali and boiler  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 2 2009, 10:23 PM~12589155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me if ya need a place


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 2 2009, 09:23 PM~12589155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 09:55 PM~12589585
> *tx mess send
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2009, 10:12 PM~12589807
> *:uh:
> boiler got some
> 
> *


   where all the hoppers from the dream team :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 10:21 PM~12589907
> *   where all the hoppers from  the dream team :banghead:  :banghead:all stars    and all the otherones you see in the videos
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i think your is exempt to pass the smog they only do the safety test make sure all the ligths work thats what they did on my car is 83


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2009, 11:38 PM~12589371
> *i need a inspection sticker with legit paper work....  anyone know were i can get one...car will pass but emergency brake light wont come off..and all my lights are blacked out
> *


down by strawberry park there's a place that will pass it. you'll have to slip an extra $20 though which is not much.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 10:25 PM~12589972
> *down by strawberry park there's a place that will pass it.  you'll have to slip an extra $20 though which is not much.
> *






 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2009, 12:28 AM~12590015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old school george lopez


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 10:30 PM~12590039
> *old school george lopez
> *


ati te da el econolites :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2009, 12:33 AM~12590089
> *ati te da el econolites  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry man, i don't understand your paisbonics.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 10:25 PM~12589972
> *down by strawberry park there's a place that will pass it.  you'll have to slip an extra $20 though which is not much.
> *


do they take payment plans....  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 10:36 PM~12590141
> *sorry man, i don't understand your paisbonics.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 2 2009, 10:36 PM~12590141
> *sorry man, i don't understand your paisbonics.
> *











oh si i dont understand omg what is he talking about   
how bout
































i hope you undertand that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

83 cant u get antique plates. no inspection and u renew every 5 years...i think its still $50 at the courthouse,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2009, 05:57 PM~12587411
> *LONSTAR??? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


1 YEAR SHY, BUT DAMN BLACK AND RED LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2009, 10:48 PM~12590296
> *83 cant u get antique plates. no inspection and u renew every 5 years...i think its still $50 at the courthouse,
> *




:yes:  ......You also get a small tag for your rear plates instead of a windsheild sticker...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 2 2009, 10:54 PM~12590378
> *:yes:   ......You also get a small tag for your rear plates instead of a  windsheild sticker...
> *


MAR08


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2009, 10:58 PM~12590422
> *MAR08
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> IJUST SEEN THAT ONE IN ANOTHER TOPIC............................FUNNY THING THO THAT AFTER SEEING ALL THEM PICS OF DA HOP AND VIDS OF THE CAR HOPS IF SHORTY WERE TO GET SOME PEP IN HIS STEP AND TAKE A TRIP OUT TO DA LEFT COAST HE'D PUT ****** TO SHAME............................
> [/quot
> little you know homie, shorty had a chance when Todd and nene came to houston for the hop and ur daddy shorty didnt want to come out to play after the hop.... said his cars are only to hop at shows!!! dont belive me ask around..... :biggrin: GET U A HOPPER AND JOIN SHORTY TEAM, THATS IF U HAVE AT LEAST 10 G's TO GIVE AWAY...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 3 2009, 01:48 AM~12590923
> *uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


LISTO PARA EL 11TH!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > IJUST SEEN THAT ONE IN ANOTHER TOPIC............................FUNNY THING THO THAT AFTER SEEING ALL THEM PICS OF DA HOP AND VIDS OF THE CAR HOPS IF SHORTY WERE TO GET SOME PEP IN HIS STEP AND TAKE A TRIP OUT TO DA LEFT COAST HE'D PUT ****** TO SHAME............................
> > [/quot
> > little you know homie, shorty had a chance when Todd and nene came to houston for the hop and ur daddy shorty didnt want to come out to play after the hop.... said his cars are only to hop at shows!!! dont belive me ask around..... :biggrin: GET U A HOPPER AND JOIN SHORTY TEAM, THATS IF U HAVE AT LEAST 10 G's TO GIVE AWAY...
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 2 2009, 11:49 PM~12590938
> *LISTO PARA EL 11TH!
> *


getting the green car ready and taking pics so no one can say i have weight this one is all gate and no weight


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 3 2009, 01:53 AM~12590977
> *getting the green car ready and taking pics so no one can say i have weight this one is all gate and no weight
> *


  FUCK THEM HATTERZ


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 01:52 AM~12590974
> *Oh I know n I heard but if u look at da facts at the lrm show wich is when they came shorty still won all but like 1 class,,,,,,so wats da point of takin it to da street when u already beat these dudes officially?????? And 10gs 20gs if I had I spend just learn,,,"u get wat u pay for"
> *


YOU TAKE FULL PRIDE WHEN U BUILD IT UR SELF!!!  EVEN IF THE HATTERZ TALK SHIT..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 10:21 PM~12589907
> *   where all the hoppers from  the dream team :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


we were with team allstars/how high... :biggrin: dream team hopped when i took boiler back to the hotel


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 2 2009, 11:48 PM~12590296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just don't like that beverly hillbillys bucket on that bitch.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 3 2009, 12:39 AM~12590828
> *little you know homie, shorty had a chance when Todd and nene came to houston for the hop and ur daddy shorty didnt want to come out to play after the hop.... said his cars are only to hop at shows!!! dont belive me ask around..... :biggrin:  GET U A HOPPER AND JOIN SHORTY TEAM, THATS IF U HAVE AT LEAST 10 G's TO GIVE AWAY...
> *


why would shorty come out and put on a free show after he just took LRM's dollars?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2009, 02:08 AM~12591878
> *why would shorty come out and put on a free show after he just took LRM's dollars?
> *


thats the hopping game ...defend his crown... shorty has texas on lock but he wouldnt hang in cali


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 03:12 AM~12591891
> *thats the hopping game ...defend his crown... shorty has texas on lock but he wouldnt hang in cali
> *


i thought i just read 2 pages of replies saying he would put people to shame.

and defend his crown??? mike tyson didnt have to knock fukkas out in the parking lot after a title fight.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2009, 03:25 AM~12591925
> *i thought i just read 2 pages of replies saying he would put people to shame.
> 
> and defend his crown???  mike tyson didnt have to knock fukkas out in the parking lot after a title fight.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 12:13 AM~12591116
> *we were with team allstars/how high... :biggrin:  dream team hopped when i took boiler back to the hotel
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: hater :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2009, 04:08 AM~12591878
> *why would shorty come out and put on a free show after he just took LRM's dollars?
> *


LIKE I SAID LITTLE PEOPLE KNOW, TODD WAS CALLING HIM OUT AND HE WAS BETTING MONEY I WAS THERE NOT ON THE BLEACHERS BUT IN THE HOP PIT LIKE ALWAYS!!!! I KNOW ITS HARD TO UNDERSTAND BUT ITS TRUE....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 3 2009, 10:08 AM~12592459
> *LIKE I SAID LITTLE PEOPLE KNOW, TODD WAS CALLING HIM OUT AND HE WAS BETTING MONEY I WAS THERE NOT ON THE BLEACHERS BUT IN THE HOP PIT LIKE ALWAYS!!!! I KNOW ITS HARD TO UNDERSTAND BUT ITS TRUE....
> *


its not hard to understand, but you should let shorty tell the story. not people who just heard it. and i dont even care about hopping, but ive been in the hop pit with him for the past couple years in vegas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2009, 10:04 PM~12589694
> *cali got sum clean ass hoppers just didnt see any on the topic post pics up cali and boiler  :angry:
> *


all the single pumps hav bumpers and they hit 50's and up, shorty is doing the damn thing thats 4 sure, much props 4 him, but he is a shop, most of the cars that hop at the picnic are backyard made and except 4 the radicals, they r all clean, if yall want 2 talk about shops, many l.a. have clean ass radical hoppers, another thing u got 2 realize, this fools in l.a. hop almost everywknd so car r going to get damage, :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2009, 02:25 AM~12591925
> *i thought i just read 2 pages of replies saying he would put people to shame.
> 
> and defend his crown???  mike tyson didnt have to knock fukkas out in the parking lot after a title fight.
> *


so who won the radical category this past year homie in lrm?, thats the top spot


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2009, 02:08 AM~12591878
> *why would shorty come out and put on a free show after he just took LRM's dollars?
> *


some peps care 4 the money, some care more 4 the GAME


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2009, 09:59 AM~12592668
> *some peps care 4 the money, some care more 4 the GAME
> *


 :0 :0 

show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A LOT OF CHEERLEADING , BUT WHO AND WHO ACTUALLY OWNS A FUCKING HOPPER ON HERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2009, 10:04 AM~12592696
> *:0  :0
> 
> show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!.
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2009, 10:09 AM~12592717
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A LOT OF CHEERLEADING , BUT WHO AND WHO ACTUALLY OWNS  A FUCKING HOPPER ON  HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i will soon :0 :0 :0 :0 well i could now :0 but too cheap dont want to buy new batteries so for now just cheerrrring but for everybody thats doing it from backyards to shop builds its all to keep the movement alive


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2009, 10:11 AM~12592741
> *i will soon  :0  :0  :0  :0 for now just cheerrrring but for everybody thats doing it from backyards to shop builds its all to keep the movement alive
> *


 :0 :0 NOT U HOMIE :twak: , WE ALL KNOW EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS IS COMING


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2009, 10:13 AM~12592750
> *:0  :0 NOT U HOMIE :twak: , WE ALL KNOW EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS IS COMING
> *


yea but its not done yet but when it is trust me 

show, picnic, hangout, pay or no pay, I'M FUCKING THERE!!.

X2222222222222 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HAHA GOT U 1ST POST :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2009, 10:14 AM~12592757
> *HAHA GOT U 1ST POST :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: :banghead: yea im going back and reminde people that called me out and its done in less than a year i hopppppppppp :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 3 2009, 03:12 AM~12591891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 12:59 AM~12591439
> *
> 
> i just don't like that beverly hillbillys bucket on that bitch.
> ...


You don't have to use those hillbilly plates....... 
just find an OG set and have them registered.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 3 2009, 12:46 PM~12593171
> *You don't have to use those hillbilly plates.......
> just find an OG set and have them registered.
> *


yeah, realized that. seen some NOS ones on ebay going for about $100 hmm

would they let me use replica plates if i had some made with #'s i want? dont see why they wouldnt if # isn't in use.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 11:57 AM~12593233
> *yeah, realized that.  seen some NOS ones on ebay going for about $100  hmm
> *


There's usually someone at the ****** carshows or swap meets selling them. 60's era plates are between $40-$80.









[/IMG]


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 3 2009, 08:48 AM~12592395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

hopping is like fighting..if u jus had a title fight and won and i called u out to fight...why would u not fight me if ur supposed to be the best??? theres no reason to ever back down from a hop...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2009, 11:09 AM~12592717
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A LOT OF CHEERLEADING , BUT WHO AND WHO ACTUALLY OWNS  A FUCKING HOPPER ON  HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ you know the rest :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2009, 12:30 PM~12593368
> *DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZ  you know the rest :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 12:26 PM~12593353
> *hopping is like fighting..if u jus had a title fight and won and i called u out to fight...why would u not fight me if ur supposed to be the best??? theres no reason to ever back down from a hop...
> *


real talk 09 WE STILL LOWRIDE IN HOUSTON :biggrin: :cheesy: SPOKES AND JUICE THATS WASS UP


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 3 2009, 01:04 PM~12593263
> *There's usually someone at the ****** carshows or swap meets selling them. 60's era plates are between $40-$80.
> 
> 
> ...


thinking i'll get a replica made sayin like "low 68"(or whatever after checking whats available) and try to register it. if they say no, i'll keep as souviner. lol only way i can think of to have a vanity and be registered as antique at same time.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2009, 01:28 PM~12593716
> *real talk 09 WE STILL LOWRIDE IN HOUSTON  :biggrin:  :cheesy: SPOKES AND JUICE THATS WASS UP
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 01:30 PM~12593734
> *
> *


THE LEAD HAMMER MIGHT BE COMMING TO H TOWN TOO..................................... :0 :0 :0  hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

spotted this at bank. man said fk it gonna use 2 plates.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

also spotted this for sale in my hood.. on spokes.. think they were real prestamp D's or maybe old roadsters. paints clean, interior IS og and shows some wear, back seat covered with a blanket so probably tears there. paypal me $10 and i'll give location.  oh, the sign said "model: 64 impala" lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2009, 11:09 AM~12592717
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A LOT OF CHEERLEADING , BUT WHO AND WHO ACTUALLY OWNS  A FUCKING HOPPER ON  HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cheerleader with no running buckets


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 02:42 PM~12593808
> *also spotted this for sale in my hood.. on spokes.. think they were real prestamp D's or maybe old roadsters.  paints clean, interior IS og and shows some wear, back seat covered with a blanket so probably tears there.    paypal me $10 and i'll give location.    oh, the sign said "model: 64 impala"  lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: pics or it didnt happened


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is any body going to the crusing spot today


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 3 2009, 01:04 PM~12593263
> *There's usually someone at the ****** carshows or swap meets selling them. 60's era plates are between $40-$80.
> 
> 
> ...


I got his business card last time, his number is 936-441-8209 and his name is Larry


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 03:24 PM~12594047
> *I got his business card last time, his number is 936-441-8209 and his name is Larry
> *


how do the 65 look? are they the same color as the 68 posted?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2009, 01:36 PM~12593766
> *THE LEAD HAMMER MIGHT BE COMMING TO H TOWN TOO..................................... :0  :0  :0    hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


u will have to relocated the weight so u can see it right away... and be prepared for excuses..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 03:11 PM~12594379
> *u will have to relocated the weight so u can see it right away... and be prepared for excuses..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: anything for the movement NO SHAME ON HAVING WEIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: IM A HEAVY FELLA MY SELF :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 04:11 PM~12594379
> *u will have to relocated the weight so u can see it right away... and be prepared for excuses..
> *


conrete booty kit?


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 03:12 AM~12591891
> *thats the hopping game ...defend his crown... shorty has texas on lock but he wouldnt hang in cali
> *


He took Lowrider Nationals in Bakersfield 3 years in a row.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 04:10 PM~12594374
> *how do the 65 look? are they the same color as the 68 posted?
> *












WELL WORTH IT IMO IN COMPARRISON TO THE NEW ONES.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 3 2009, 05:11 PM~12594722
> *He took Lowrider Nationals in Bakersfield 3 years in a row.
> *


but you know how it works, all these fools with buckets they hop at local gatherings, ain't on that level.. so only thing they can say about a man is how he don't come out to streets and hopper is shop built, rather then figure way to compete.. shit, i wouldnt waste my time proving myself against a buncha buckets with no bumpers, loaded with lead, either. i'll give it to boiler, he shows up whenever possible, *has bumpers,* and puts extra effort into making that bitch a clean hopper. theres a few other decent looking hoppers..but nothing that is ever going to make anyone say "damn look how them ****** in htown doing it". 


i ain't trying to say nothing, im just sayin, namsayin


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 01:42 PM~12593808
> *also spotted this for sale in my hood.. on spokes.. think they were real prestamp D's or maybe old roadsters.  paints clean, interior IS og and shows some wear, back seat covered with a blanket so probably tears there.    paypal me $10 and i'll give location.    oh, the sign said "model: 64 impala"  lol
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS CLEAN......*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one if last minute gets parts for 65 impalas?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:27 PM~12595209
> *any one if last minute gets parts for 65 impalas?
> *


832 659 6963 call and ask


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Jan 3 2009, 06:27 PM~12595207
> *LOOKS CLEAN......
> *


yeah. it is. exterior showed no signs of rust. those quarter windows a notorious for rust. interior could use a makeover. was kidding about the $10.. if anybody interested.. its on capital st, near 75th. about halfway to forest hill.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 06:28 PM~12595218
> *832 659 6963 call and ask
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Jan 3 2009, 06:27 PM~12595207
> *LOOKS CLEAN......
> *


X2 dont look bad at all


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 06:37 PM~12595271
> *X2 dont look bad at all
> *


till the bondo cracks


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:37 PM~12595275
> *till the bondo cracks
> *


 :0 You seen it in person?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:37 PM~12595275
> *till the bondo cracks
> *


i ain't sayin its bondo free, i didn't go over that bitch inch by inch.. thats for buyer to figure out when checking it out. :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 06:42 PM~12595316
> *i ain't sayin its bondo free, i didn't go over that bitch inch by inch..  thats for buyer to figure out when checking it out.      :uh:
> *


your a fucken idiot i swear

did i say that you had said it had bondo?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 06:40 PM~12595297
> *:0 You seen it in person?
> *


no but from that pic the paint looks good, never know whats under that paint


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:37 PM~12595275
> *till the bondo cracks
> *


Nothing wrong with a car that has body filler if used properly


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 05:25 PM~12595190
> *but you know how it works, all these fools with buckets they hop at local gatherings, ain't on that level.. so only thing they can say about a man is how he don't come out to streets and hopper is shop built, rather then figure way to compete..    shit,  i wouldnt waste my time proving myself against a buncha buckets with no bumpers, loaded with lead,  either.    i'll give it to boiler, he shows up whenever possible, has bumpers, and puts extra effort into making that bitch a clean hopper.  theres a few other decent looking hoppers..but nothing that is ever going to make anyone say "damn look how them ****** in htown doing it".
> i ain't trying to say nothing, im just sayin, namsayin
> *


DAM!!!! SMARTEST THING I'VE EVER HEARD THIS FAT POS SAY!!!!!!!!!! :0: :0:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 06:45 PM~12595349
> *Nothing wrong with a car that has body filler if used properly
> *


  not if it was used like they did on my 4 door :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:43 PM~12595334
> *your a fucken idiot i swear
> 
> did i say that you had said it had bondo?
> *


bitch, the only experience you have is with that pile of rust parked next to your trailer. so just shut the fuck up *****. you ain't qualified to say shit about shit, unless we having discussion on rust removal.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 06:48 PM~12595369
> *bitch, the only experience you have is with that pile of rust parked next to your trailer.  so just shut the fuck up *****.  you ain't qualified to say shit about shit, unless we having discussion on rust removal.
> *


and i have learned alot from that pile of rust.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:50 PM~12595387
> *and i have learned alot from that pile of rust.
> *


ain't learned enough yet, i dont think. you still think a 4 door has potential.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 06:52 PM~12595398
> *ain't learned enough yet, i dont think.  you still think a 4 door has potential.
> *


you cant learn, your stomach wont even let you get under your car :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:53 PM~12595408
> *you cant learn, your stomach wont even let you get under your car :uh:
> *


almost a good insult, just wasn't funny enough. nice try though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if anybody down, boozin' at bar across street from hobby airport, called Cockpit. right behind the jack in the box. hrny,they got kareoke!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

the rockets suck


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 08:03 PM~12595510
> *the rockets suck
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:03 PM~12595510
> *the rockets suck
> *


I got discouraged for this season when I heard last night that sissy as tmac says he will only play only once when there are back to back games,,,,,aint that a bitch ***** gets paid millions of dollars n bitchin up like dat :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 07:33 PM~12595794
> *I got discouraged for this season when I heard last night that sissy as tmac says he will only play only once when there are back to back games,,,,,aint that a bitch ***** gets paid millions of dollars n bitchin up like dat :angry:
> *


damn so he sets the rules


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 3 2009, 03:21 PM~12594446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok... wasnt recently though...anyway doesnt really matter he only hops for money and real hoppers do it for fun...  not taking away from him but u can count how many times shorty hops his cars in a year on one hand...in L.A. its EVERY sunday...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 02:24 PM~12594047
> *I got his business card last time, his number is 936-441-8209 and his name is Larry
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:15 PM~12596131
> *:biggrin:
> ok... wasnt recently though...anyway doesnt really matter he only hops for money and real hoppers do it for fun...  not taking away from him but u can count how many times shorty hops his cars in a year on one hand...in L.A. its EVERY sunday...
> *


man doin his thang, cant take that away period.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 07:26 PM~12596218
> *man doin his thang, cant take that away period.
> *


didnt say he wasnt he is the man in texas...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:15 PM~12596131
> *:biggrin:
> ok... wasnt recently though...anyway doesnt really matter he only hops for money and real hoppers do it for fun...  not taking away from him but u can count how many times shorty hops his cars in a year on one hand...in L.A. its EVERY sunday...
> *


thats exactly what you're doing though. for someone that aint built shit,done shit, won shit.. your biggest claim to fame is that your "from cali" and none of us give a fuck.. and based on that, you sure are ready to knock down a man that been in the game long time and deserves more respect then that.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems like someone always lookin to put up excuses. If you a hopper just bang bumper, fk worring bout tha next man. Thats just from a outside perspective as i'm no hopper...I'm building my car to see how LOW I can go


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 07:29 PM~12596240
> *thats exactly what you're doing though.    for someone that aint built shit,done shit, won shit..  your biggest claim to fame is that your "from cali" and none of us give a fuck..    and based on that, you sure are  ready to knock down a man that been in the game long time and deserves more respect then that.
> *


and this is coming from the biggest hater in houston..(literally).. i aint knockin him...and for me building anything winning anything or done shit..yea ur right i havent in texas...im from cali and gets major respect on the streets in my hometown of l.a. cali from what i have built , done and won... imma a known lowrider in l.a.. ask boiler


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 07:29 PM~12596240
> *thats exactly what you're doing though.    for someone that aint built shit,done shit, won shit..  your biggest claim to fame is that your "from cali" and none of us give a fuck..    and based on that, you sure are  ready to knock down a man that been in the game long time and deserves more respect then that.
> *


and u do give a fuck bcuz u brought it up...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:33 PM~12596268
> *and this is coming from the biggest hater in houston..(literally).. i aint knockin him...and for me building anything winning anything or done shit..yea ur right i havent in texas...im from cali and gets major respect on the streets in my hometown of l.a. cali from what i have built , done and won... imma a known lowrider in l.a.. ask boiler
> *


i ain't gotta ask boiler shit. and if you knew me in person, you'd know most of all the bullshit i say on here is just bullshit.. truth be told, i respect MOST everybody here for what they have or trying to have.(except roberto G..lol).. as for you being respected in LA, take your ass back there then, htown aint gonna miss you *****.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all that bullshit.. about "i'm from cali, this is how WE do it.. etc etc".. ***** fuck cali and fk what cali doing.. show us what you doing? or what you did? otherwise shut the fuck up!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:15 PM~12596131
> *:biggrin:
> ok... wasnt recently though...anyway doesnt really matter he only hops for money and real hoppers do it for fun...  not taking away from him but u can count how many times shorty hops his cars in a year on one hand...in L.A. its EVERY sunday...
> *


Damn how much they paying at the LRM shows? So you are telling me that after building hoppers that prolly break/ get badly abused every hop, travels across country to rep texas, takes time out to dedicate himself to traveling hopping and at end of day makes money????

Sounds to me like he doesnt get much back if any after paying the expenses of traveling...or after building the car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 07:38 PM~12596311
> *i ain't gotta ask boiler shit.    and if you knew me in person, you'd know most of all the bullshit i say on here is just bullshit..    truth be told, i respect MOST everybody here for what they have or trying to have.(except roberto G..lol)..  as for you being respected in LA, take your ass back there then, htown aint gonna miss you *****.
> *


i dont give a fuck if htown misses me... bcuz i dont/wont miss htown *****...thats yall city so claim it, rep it, yall can have it..im from L.A.,im in L.A. right now , and gonna always rep L.A.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12596367
> *i dont give a fuck if htown misses me... bcuz i dont/wont miss htown *****...thats yall city so claim it, rep it, yall can have it..im from L.A.,im in L.A. right now , and gonna always rep L.A.
> *


watch your tone *****.. i'll slap your ass all the way back to cali.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 08:38 PM~12596311
> *i ain't gotta ask boiler shit.    and if you knew me in person, you'd know most of all the bullshit i say on here is just bullshit..     truth be told, i respect MOST everybody here for what they have or trying to have.(except roberto G..lol)..   as for you being respected in LA, take your ass back there then, htown aint gonna miss you *****.
> *


i must be doing something right or better than you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 07:41 PM~12596328
> *all that bullshit..    about "i'm from cali, this is how WE do it.. etc etc"..  ***** fuck cali and fk what cali doing.. show us what you doing? or what you did?  otherwise shut the fuck up!
> *


u got me fucked up..i shut up when i feel like it *****..u keep that tough talk for roberto g ***** aint no kids over here...and its always cali on mine..



> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 07:45 PM~12596358
> *Damn how much they paying at the LRM shows? So you are telling me that after building hoppers that prolly break/ get badly abused every hop, travels across country to rep texas, takes time out to dedicate himself to traveling hopping and at end of day makes money????
> *


guess texas uniting for the 09 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2009, 07:49 PM~12596382
> *watch your tone *****.. i'll slap your ass all the way back to cali.
> *


no u wont


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jan 3 2009, 08:50 PM~12596400
> *
> *


 :0 nice blazer seen outside your house :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:50 PM~12596399
> *u got me fucked up..i shut up when i feel like it *****..u keep that tough talk for roberto g ***** aint no kids over here...and its always cali on mine..
> guess texas uniting for the 09  :uh:
> *


just explain the line you posted of some people do it for money and some for fun? plz elaborate that...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCK CALI!!!!!!!!!!!


FUCK LA!!!!!!!!!







































FUCK HOUSTON!!!!!!!!

And FUCK TEXAS!!!!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 07:53 PM~12596433
> *just explain the line you posted of some people do it for money and some for fun? plz elaborate that...
> *


people who do it for fun are out hopping they shit any day any time... people who do it for money only hop at shows for prize money


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 07:54 PM~12596443
> *FUCK HOUSTON!!!!!!!!
> 
> And FUCK TEXAS!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:54 PM~12596447
> *people who do it for fun are out hopping they shit any day any time... people who do it for money only hop at shows for prize money
> *


how else will they replaces their brocken shit? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 07:54 PM~12596447
> *people who do it for fun are out hopping they shit any day any time... people who do it for money only hop at shows for prize money
> *


Well al shorty gota do is goto 1 lrm show not break nothing cuz I aint ever seen one of his cars break and leave wit 10grand after winnin every class,,,,,,,while ****** break shit everyday for free or a small bet,,,,,,,, ya feel me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:54 PM~12596447
> *people who do it for fun are out hopping they shit any day any time... people who do it for money only hop at shows for prize money
> *


Do you know how much traveling expenses goes into travel/transporting a car? Sorry homie but I doubt if he even gets all his money back after a trip to hop...lol

Fuck going around the corner to hop that man traveling to diffrent states :0 

and P.S. this has nothing to do with TEXAS, I respect all doin they thang..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 08:59 PM~12596496
> *Well al shorty gota do is goto 1 lrm show not break nothing cuz I aint ever seen one of his cars break and leave wit 10grand after winnin every class,,,,,,,while ****** break shit everyday for free or a small bet,,,,,,,, ya feel me
> *


Damn they paying that much?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 09:04 PM~12596540
> *Do you know how much traveling expenses goes into travel/transporting a car? Sorry homie but I doubt if he even gets all his money back after a trip to hop...lol
> 
> Fuck going around the corner to hop that man traveling to diffrent states :0
> ...


x2. and not just one car. more like 5 or 6.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 3 2009, 07:57 PM~12596476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok houston no more debating for me... shorty is the shit in texas...i already said that..all this shit got started becuz someone said shorty got called out after a lrm show and didnt wanna hopp some out of state hoppers.. oh well i dont care.. i dont have a car..never have never will :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2009, 09:06 PM~12596567
> *x2.  and not just one car.  more like 5 or 6.
> *


Damn! and what I mentioned doesnt even include what it cost to build the car in the first place. I'm no expert but this doesnt sound like a good business plan if you are only doing it for the money...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Plus lets be real if shorty had some type of comp on these streets I think he'd be out a bit more (not takin anything from boiler or robert ) but his single impala is doing wat these doubles are doing,,,,,,in like 3 licks,,,,, I'm just sayin,,,,,,,knowmsayin,,,,,,,,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

shorty is not even short :thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 09:07 PM~12596578
> *ok houston no more debating for me... shorty is the shit in texas...i already said that..all this shit got started becuz someone said shorty got called out after a lrm show and didnt wanna hopp some out of state hoppers.. oh well i dont care.. i dont have a car..never have never will  :uh:
> *


Aint got to get all salty homie, just a conversation about cars. You still my homie but I just wanted to get feedback on comment you posted...maybe pick up a thing or two :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:04 PM~12596546
> *Damn they paying that much?
> *


I believe its 1 or 2gs for 1st place,,,,,,x 6 7 cars,,,,,that usually place no less than 2nd,,,,


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 09:08 PM~12596590
> *Plus lets be real if shorty had some type of comp on these streets I think he'd be out a bit more (not takin anything from boiler or robert ) but his single impala is doing wat these doubles are doing,,,,,,in like 3 licks,,,,, I'm just sayin,,,,,,,knowmsayin,,,,,,,,
> *


I know Robert reppin for Pasadena doin his thang  and from looks of pics Boiler is about to do it for tha 09!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:10 PM~12596603
> *Aint got to get all salty homie, just a conversation about cars. You still my homie but I just wanted to get feedback on comment you posted...maybe pick up a thing or two :biggrin:
> *


u know me homie.. u know i aint gon get salty over no conversation...i gave feedback on what i posted but then all of the houston topic acted like i was hating... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

To summarize this conversation up, Keep doin ya thang in tha 09...Worry about what you doing instead of the next man!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:14 PM~12596649
> *To summarize this conversation up, Keep doin ya thang in tha 09...Worry about what you doing instead of the next man!
> *


Still L.A. neegah! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 09:14 PM~12596649
> *'cause I never would fron' on my folks, I slow down and let the gold diggers count my spokes'
> *


so 6456879456 chinas better than 72 ds


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 09:14 PM~12596647
> *u know me homie.. u know i aint gon get salty over no conversation...i gave feedback on what i posted but then all of the houston topic acted like i was hating...  :biggrin:
> *


if i would called you a hater that would of made me self minded... Thats why I wanted get that feedback. :biggrin: 

If I can pick up a thing or two about lowriding then i'm all for it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 09:08 PM~12596588
> *Damn! and what I mentioned doesnt even include what it cost to build the car in the first place. I'm no expert but this doesnt sound like a good business plan if you are only doing it for the money...
> *


lets put it like this. chrome on the galaxy aint the cheap shit. thats a 600 dollar bumper smacking the concrete


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 3 2009, 09:15 PM~12596658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont think the gold diggers like rusty china spokes :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is shortys going to the hlc picnic? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:16 PM~12596662
> *if i would called you a hater that would of made me self minded... Thats why I wanted get that feedback.  :biggrin:
> 
> If I can pick up a thing or two about lowriding then i'm all for it.
> *


its all good ernesto..u know me homie its all in fun for me ..i have no shop to promote or team to represent.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 09:17 PM~12596678
> *
> Dont think the gold diggers like rusty china spokes :cheesy:
> *


with if they're gold?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:17 PM~12596678
> *Dont think states have anything to do with this...STILL LOWRIDING!!!!
> 
> P.S. Hope you aint comin back soon cus I might be up there in 2 months to L.A.
> ...


ill be back next week but im leaving to come back in 3 weeks ..so i will be here...jus let me know when u gon be here and we can go from there... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 3 2009, 09:18 PM~12596686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever as long as you do ya thang


----------



## HTX.CutlassRida (Jan 3, 2009)

im from the h and working on my ride whats the spot for some good spoke s 

1981 cutlass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:15 PM~12596658
> *Still L.A. neegah!  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck la n fuck lowridin,,,,not like we gota lowrider anyways  haha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 09:20 PM~12596703
> *I herd that, I'm just a man building my buckets...no club, no shop, no team
> whatever as long as you do ya thang
> *


 :uh: so know your better than every body :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HTX.CutlassRida+Jan 3 2009, 09:21 PM~12596709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 08:21 PM~12596711
> *Fuck tx n fuck lowridin,,,,not like we gota lowrider anyways  haha
> *


+1 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HTX.CutlassRida_@Jan 3 2009, 09:21 PM~12596709
> *im from the h and working on my ride whats the spot for some good spoke s
> 
> 1981 cutlass
> *


Go to the wheels section on here and look for OG wire wheels...13" all chrome with all ACCY'S shipped goin for like $350. Ive herd nothing but good feedback on them and have great customer service.

Or if you are on no budget Last Minute Customs here locally can get ya some Zeniths 832 659 6963


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone seen my poppa, latin?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 09:21 PM~12596712
> *:uh:  so know your better than every body  :angry:
> *


Far from that...why you think none my cars came out in 08...I'm far from where I have to be to even bring em out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck shorty and all them ******,,,,,,,,they can't woop me on no 09 MADDEN!!!! Hahahaha 

Too bad ima sports junkie,,,,,,in not I might be able to actually work ona car :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 09:25 PM~12596746
> *Far from that...why you think none my cars came out in 08...I'm far from where I have to be to even bring em out
> *


 :0 you joined solo riders of america?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 09:26 PM~12596753
> *Fuck shorty and all them ******,,,,,,,,they can't woop me on no 09 MADDEN!!!! Hahahaha
> 
> Too bad ima sports junkie,,,,,,in not I might be able to actually work ona car :biggrin:
> *


:uh: you cant whoop me in golf


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HTX.CutlassRida_@Jan 3 2009, 08:21 PM~12596709
> *im from the h and working on my ride whats the spot for some good spoke s
> 
> 1981 cutlass
> *


Try chrome dome of I10 the homie geo should hook it up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 08:27 PM~12596766
> *:uh:  you cant whoop me in golf
> *


Shitttttttttt,,,,,,,,u oughta see me on some wii golf!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 09:27 PM~12596760
> *:0  you joined solo riders of america?
> *


Na just doing my own thang, Maybe one day ill be able to find a club thats out there reppin that I could call family where i can be a contributing member...........till then just keep to myself.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 09:28 PM~12596775
> *Try chrome dome of I10 the homie geo should hook it up
> *


forgot all about that place


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

All this talk about cars made me want go for a quick cruise...ima jump in tha 6trey and go to tha corner store get me a drink :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:33 PM~12596820
> *All this talk about cars made me want go for a quick cruise...ima jump in tha 6trey and go to tha corner store get me a drink :nicoderm:
> *


X2,,,,,ima go in da garage and sit in my car!!!!! Lol


----------



## HTX.CutlassRida (Jan 3, 2009)

Appreciate the info y'all fool are a trp I just became a member but I've been in to the scene since I was real yong my cousins with there lows now gotta make my dreams a reality n o body else will what. Clubs are still active in houston


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 09:35 PM~12596832
> *X2,,,,,ima go in da garage and sit in my car!!!!! Lol
> *


are you going to pretend your consuming a child?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:33 PM~12596820
> *All this talk about cars made me want go for a quick cruise...ima jump in tha 6trey and go to tha corner store get me a drink :nicoderm:
> *


took the lac out today...cruised it for the first time....  only took it to los magnificos,hlc toy drive and slab 2 dobz show only.. felt good creepin :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HTX.CutlassRida_@Jan 3 2009, 09:36 PM~12596848
> *Appreciate the info y'all fool are a trp I just became a member but I've been in to the scene since I was real yong my cousins with there lows now gotta make my dreams a reality n o body else will what. Clubs are still active in houston
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HTX.CutlassRida_@Jan 3 2009, 09:36 PM~12596848
> *Appreciate the info y'all fool are a trp I just became a member but I've been in to the scene since I was real yong my cousins with there lows now gotta make my dreams a reality n o body else will what. Clubs are still active in houston
> *


Many many many clubs are active in houston and surrounding areas. As a rule in joining this site you have to post up a pic of your car! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 08:36 PM~12596849
> *are you going to pretend your consuming a child?
> *


Fuck pretending,,,,I just might go "consume" :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2009, 09:37 PM~12596852
> *took the lac out today...cruised it for the first time....   only took it to los magnificos,hlc toy drive and slab 2 dobz show only.. felt good creepin  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I herd that! always good feelin to creep tha rides when you been putting work into them and finally get to enjoy tha cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 09:37 PM~12596864
> * As a rule in joining this site you have to post up a pic of your car! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

that leaves some people out :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 08:28 PM~12596775
> *Try chrome dome of I10 the homie geo should hook it up
> *


  kromedome is where i got my og wire wheels from ..GEO good peeps and a good friend of mine..713 455 4548


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2009, 08:37 PM~12596852
> *took the lac out today...cruised it for the first time....   only took it to los magnificos,hlc toy drive and slab 2 dobz show only.. felt good creepin  :biggrin:
> *


Trippin u should be ridin errdayyyyyyy in da lac!!!! I know u ballin n all and got da cts but aint shit like floatin down da road in da lac!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2009, 09:41 PM~12596897
> *  kromedome is where i got my og wire wheels from ..GEO good peeps and a good friend of mine..713 455 4548
> *


Do you know price range they go for? was considering ordering some OG's for my daily.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 3 2009, 08:40 PM~12596894
> *:0
> 
> that leaves some people out :0
> *


wut up fredo


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 3 2009, 09:40 PM~12596894
> *:0
> 
> that leaves some people out :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 09:42 PM~12596909
> *Do you know price range they go for? was considering ordering some OG's for my daily.
> *


x2 need 24s for my mc


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:42 PM~12596909
> *Do you know price range they go for? was considering ordering some OG's for my daily.
> *


depends how you get'em..i got mine all black with chrome nipples and chrome ko's..around 8 bills


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:43 PM~12596923
> *
> *


  wut up homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:37 PM~12596864
> *Many many many clubs are active in houston and surrounding areas. As a rule in joining this site you have to post up a pic of your car! :0  :biggrin:
> *


he has my old cutlass... :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2009, 09:44 PM~12596935
> *depends how you get'em..i got mine all black with chrome nipples and chrome ko's..around 8 bills
> *


Wasnt looking for nothing special just all chrome, i'll give him a call...thanx for tha number


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2009, 09:42 PM~12596913
> *wut up fredo
> *


hanging in....eating chicken wings..


that rhymed :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali i be in la like the 15


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2009, 08:44 PM~12596946
> *  wut up homie
> *


chillin dawg.. whats up with u ?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 09:45 PM~12596947
> *he has my old cutlass... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12596959
> *was up cali i be in la like the 15
> *


whats up?? ill be in tx on the 15...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

you flying or driving


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12596966
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 3 2009, 08:48 PM~12596978
> *you flying or driving
> *


flying


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am driving need to go tj and then to la


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12596956
> *hanging in....eating chicken wings..
> that rhymed :0
> *


 nuttin but chicken wangs on a strang...nuttin but crab bait.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 3 2009, 08:51 PM~12597020
> *am driving need to go tj and then to la
> *


marcello did you have to shave the inside of your fender trim on your lac for back wheels?? my driver side rubs..im on 13's


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:46 PM~12596963
> *chillin dawg.. whats up with u ?
> *


jus ready for HLC picnic next sunday


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 3 2009, 08:45 PM~12596953
> *Wasnt looking for nothing special just all chrome, i'll give him a call...thanx for tha number
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

no and but mine are 14 x7 but i have 175 75 14 dont know if the offset is diff i have zeniths


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2009, 08:54 PM~12597057
> *jus ready for HLC picnic next sunday
> *


imma try to come support...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

but am am going to cut them when i put my hydros cuz they will rub when you lower the car


----------



## HTX.CutlassRida (Jan 3, 2009)

i put a front pic of her shes a work in progress guys


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 3 2009, 08:56 PM~12597069
> *no and but mine are 14 x7 but i have 175 75 14 dont know if the offset is diff i have zeniths
> *


  clean lac homie...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HTX.CutlassRida_@Jan 3 2009, 09:59 PM~12597096
> *i put a front pic of her shes a work in progress guys
> *


Gotta start somewhere..plenty of helpfull topics on here, good luck!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs car has only 22000 og miles


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2009, 08:56 PM~12597071
> *imma try to come support...
> *


kool..heres another event in the summer time you mite want to come to

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS PRESENTS CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR SHOW. .JULY 26TH 2009 @ 
RIPLEY HOUSE
4410 Navigation Blvd # 278, Houston, TX 77011 MORE INFO TBA...*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 3 2009, 09:00 PM~12597113
> *thanxs car has only 22000 og miles
> *


how much you get it for


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2009, 09:01 PM~12597122
> *kool..heres another event in the summer time you mite want to come to
> 
> EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS PRESENTS CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR SHOW. .JULY 26TH 2009 @
> ...


----------



## HTX.CutlassRida (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2009, 10:01 PM~12597128
> *how much you get it for
> *


 u from south east lord goofy im from around there im from port houston i use to go to the work sorce there at the riply


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

was up H.TOWN ridaz . uffin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cheap dirt cheap a deal i couldnt let go i didnt even had to turn the car on to buy it thats how good of a deal i had on


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HTX.CutlassRida_@Jan 3 2009, 09:09 PM~12597197
> *u from south east lord goofy im from around there im from port houston i use to go to the work sorce there at the riply
> *


----------



## HTX.CutlassRida (Jan 3, 2009)

how deep is the club ,i rember growing up my dad use to live riht there on wayside where jesses barber shop use to be seeing all the cars at night and then the maxican park and mason


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 09:37 PM~12596856
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 3 2009, 10:25 PM~12597353
> *:uh:  :cheesy:
> *


yall miss me huh :ugh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 10:27 PM~12597377
> *yall miss me huh :ugh:
> *


nope not me i think it was just 850 queen :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 3 2009, 10:28 PM~12597387
> *nope not me i think it was just 850 queen :biggrin:
> *


sweet


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 10:29 PM~12597397
> *sweet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so when's the wedding?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 3 2009, 10:30 PM~12597403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: so when's the wedding?
> *


monday, you cuming?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 10:32 PM~12597416
> *monday, you cuming?
> *


yea gotta see the historic event he's cumin down from florida or what :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2009, 10:08 PM~12597753
> *hmmm
> 
> 
> ...


new shop???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

southside customs..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2009, 10:26 PM~12597929
> *southside customs..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 10:25 PM~12596742
> *anyone seen my poppa, latin?
> *


no bitch


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2009, 11:35 PM~12598001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HTX.CutlassRida_@Jan 3 2009, 10:36 PM~12596848
> *Appreciate the info y'all fool are a trp I just became a member but I've been in to the scene since I was real yong my cousins with there lows now gotta make my dreams a reality n o body else will what. Clubs are still active in houston
> *


There are alot of clubs in and around Houston. It would take to long to list them all.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 12:08 AM~12597753
> *hmmm
> 
> 
> ...


C notch?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw i wanted to notch it.. but im a bridge it..
maybe later ill do a lil notch if it doesnt lay low enough for me


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 12:55 AM~12598210
> *naw i wanted to notch it.. but im a bridge it..
> maybe later ill do a lil notch if it doesnt lay low enough for me
> *


What up with your engine, did you pull it out yet.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2009, 11:55 PM~12598210
> *naw i wanted to notch it.. but im a bridge it..
> maybe later ill do a lil notch if it doesnt lay low enough for me
> *


Thats what im talkin bout! You sparked up the streets yet?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2009, 11:35 PM~12598001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 3 2009, 05:03 PM~12595031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha



> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2009, 08:16 PM~12596664
> *lets put it like this.  chrome on the galaxy aint the cheap shit.  thats a 600 dollar bumper smacking the concrete
> *


turn table car chrome on a full frame hopper.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 12:06 AM~12598309
> *damn i gotta get me some. can u get the 60s plate and get them registered as antique????
> ha
> turn table car chrome on a full frame hopper.
> *


Antique? never had those... As far as the OG 60 ones just a matter of getting them registered and believe good up to 5 years after... Dont know if you saw number posted but this is guy at swapmeet that sells them ready to be registered. Larry 936 441 8209


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 4 2009, 01:10 AM~12598351
> *Antique? never had those... As far as the OG 60 ones just a matter of getting them registered and believe good up to 5 years after... Dont know if you saw number posted but this is guy at swapmeet that sells them ready to be registered. Larry 936 441 8209
> *


I have classic plates on my cady and it is only good for a year. is five years only for the antique?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2009, 12:11 AM~12598373
> *I have classic plates on my cady and it is only good for a year. is five years only for the antique?
> *


Thats what the lady told me at registration office. Time to hit tha google. Didnt get em done since I had a lil bit of surface rust on corner and they didnt want register them :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

antique plates are good for 5 years. and its not 5 yrs from when u get them. its a cycle. if im not mistaken the cycle started again in mar08 and is good until mar2013. no inspection required. and its about 50 bucks or close to it. u only get 1 plate. no window sticker. technically u are only supposed to drive the car in parades, or to shows, or to a shop for work/maintenance. ive never gotten pulled over with them, just say u on the way to a show. or a shop. car has to be 25 yrs old. and all u need is proof of insurance at the courthouse, and u get a plate, while you wait.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 3 2009, 10:57 PM~12598222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea ive dragged down ost.. boiler knows..
hit up 45 south last night, but ive ranned out of plates already


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 01:43 AM~12599277
> *no.. you loanin me 1200.
> i dont think so
> 
> ...


Mayn need get that on video :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 10:08 PM~12596590
> *Plus lets be real if shorty had some type of comp on these streets I think he'd be out a bit more (not takin anything from boiler or robert ) but his single impala is doing wat these doubles are doing,,,,,,in like 3 licks,,,,, I'm just sayin,,,,,,,knowmsayin,,,,,,,,
> *


PINCHE CULO!!! SO UR TALKING ABOUT ME? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2009, 12:09 PM~12592717
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A LOT OF CHEERLEADING , BUT WHO AND WHO ACTUALLY OWNS  A FUCKING HOPPER ON  HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :wave: FUCK ALL THEM HATTERZ!!! NOT CROMED LIKE UR BUT I HAVE ONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2009, 12:11 PM~12592741
> *i will soon  :0  :0  :0  :0 well i could now  :0  but too cheap dont want to buy new batteries so for now just cheerrrring but for everybody thats doing it from backyards to shop builds its all to keep the movement alive
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 3 2009, 11:24 AM~12592515
> *its not hard to understand, but you should let shorty tell the story.  not people who just heard it.  and i dont even care about hopping, but ive been in the hop pit with him for the past couple years in vegas
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A CHEERLEADER TO ME!!! :biggrin: WHEN IM IN THE PIT ITS BECAUSE IM HOPPING NOT CHEERING HOMIE , HOP IS WAT I DO EVEN IF THEY LOOK LIKE BUCKETS....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2009, 11:50 AM~12592628
> *all the single pumps hav bumpers and they hit 50's and up, shorty is doing the damn thing thats 4 sure, much props 4 him, but he is a shop, most of the cars that hop at the picnic are backyard made and except 4 the radicals, they r all clean, if yall want 2 talk about shops, many l.a. have clean ass radical hoppers, another thing u got 2 realize, this fools in l.a. hop almost everywknd so car r going to get damage,  :uh:
> *


I AGREE AND I GIVE HIM HIS RESPECT CAUSE HIS BEEN OUT FOR EVER AND BY SEEN HIS HOPPERS GOT ME MOTOVATED ON BUILDIN ME SOME HOPPERS!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 12:35 AM~12598001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

caveydd81
WAT UP HOMIE!!!!


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

cant sleep


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caveydd81_@Jan 4 2009, 04:19 AM~12599892
> *cant sleep
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 3 2009, 09:09 PM~12596593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' friendly azz, with words of encouragement acting ass *****. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 3 2009, 01:39 AM~12590828
> *little you know homie, shorty had a chance when Todd and nene came to houston for the hop and ur daddy shorty didnt want to come out to play after the hop.... said his cars are only to hop at shows!!! dont belive me ask around..... :biggrin:  GET U A HOPPER AND JOIN SHORTY TEAM, THATS IF U HAVE AT LEAST 10 G's TO GIVE AWAY...
> *


so i see u dont know the whole story either.......shorty said they didnt wanna hop for the $$$$ and the cars were already on the trailor....now i dont know but i bet if he would have hopped he was gonna use the double and that was the first car on the three car trailor....and i dont know if u ever use a three car hauler but its a bitch to strap the car down....shit thats 12 straps....make that 24 cuz u gotta put them all back.....after walkin around all damn day shit i wouldnt have either unless a ***** make it worth my wild


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:27 PM~12595209
> *any one if last minute gets parts for 65 impalas?
> *


not really


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 4 2009, 07:50 AM~12600339
> *so i see u dont know the whole story either.......shorty said they didnt wanna hop for the $$$$ and the cars were already on the trailor....now i dont know but i bet if he would have hopped he was gonna use the double and that was the first car on the three car trailor....and i dont know if u ever use a three car hauler but its a bitch to strap the car down....shit thats 12 straps....make that 24 cuz u gotta put them all back.....after walkin around all damn day shit i wouldnt have either unless a ***** make it worth my wild
> *


why dont u come strap the 60 down for me today, cuz shes comin home to daddy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*There will be no hop contest at the hlc picnic next sunday..but hoppers are welcome to hop for braggain rights...like the good ole days*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2009, 08:08 PM~12596590
> *Plus lets be real if shorty had some type of comp on these streets I think he'd be out a bit more (not takin anything from boiler or robert ) but his single impala is doing wat these doubles are doing,,,,,,in like 3 licks,,,,, I'm just sayin,,,,,,,knowmsayin,,,,,,,,
> *


hold up fool :twak: :twak: his single pump aint doing what we r doing :biggrin: , go to the picnic and see how many licks it takes me to hit bumper


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2009, 10:01 AM~12600765
> *hold up fool :twak:  :twak: his single pump aint doing what we r doing  :biggrin: , go to the picnic and see how many licks it takes me to hit bumper
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2009, 11:01 AM~12600765
> *hold up fool :twak:  :twak: his single pump aint doing what we r doing  :biggrin: , go to the picnic and see how many licks it takes me to hit bumper
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 4 2009, 01:47 AM~12599749
> *Mayn need get that on video :0  :0  :0
> *


somebody does.. i wanna get it on video before i cut them off... i just hate how they look hangin off the back of my car


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2009, 08:49 AM~12600514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:0 :cheesy:  ORALE SHOW, PICNIC, PAY OR NO MUDAFUCKING PAY, I B THERE   :biggrin: , IF IT IS 4 BRAGGING RIGHTS, I WIN , I FULLY REINFORCED MY OWN FRAME AND DESIGN MY OWN REAR SUSPENCION, a little help from my wife and brother keeping tools in order, and a few welds :biggrin:*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 4 2009, 02:07 AM~12599844
> *SOUNDS LIKE A CHEERLEADER TO ME!!! :biggrin: WHEN IM IN THE PIT ITS BECAUSE IM HOPPING NOT CHEERING HOMIE , HOP IS WAT I DO EVEN IF THEY LOOK LIKE BUCKETS....
> *


X2783643264  WILL GET SUM POM POMS 4 THESE CHEERLEADERS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2009, 10:17 AM~12600831
> *:0  :cheesy:    ORALE SHOW, PICNIC, PAY OR NO MUDAFUCKING PAY, I B THERE     :biggrin: , IF IT IS 4 BRAGGING RIGHTS, I WIN , I FULLY REINFORCED MY OWN FRAME AND DESIGN MY OWN REAR SUSPENCION, a little help from my wife and brother keeping tools in order, and a few welds :biggrin:
> *


  YOU KNOW THE HLC WILL PAY YALL IN APRIL FOR THE 4TH ANNUAL..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 4 2009, 10:24 AM~12600875
> *  YOU KNOW THE HLC WILL PAY YALL IN APRIL FOR THE 4TH ANNUAL..
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BRO, I DON'T DO IT 4 THE MONEY, I DO IT 4 THE GAME!,


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jan 3 2009, 10:24 AM~12592515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how am i cheerleading when i said i dont even care? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2009, 10:54 AM~12601047
> *how am i cheerleading when i said i dont even care? :uh:
> *


then why u get on the pit with him, if u dn't care :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

round 5768946749585686786797080


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:
sup victor.. waiting on bitch ass robert to pick me up so i can finish my bridge...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 4 2009, 11:00 AM~12601079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2009, 11:06 AM~12601109
> *:0
> :0
> *


sup foo...
think i might add some drop mounts for my lowers.. hmmmmmm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

sunday working on buckets for the picnic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 11:08 AM~12601124
> *sup foo...
> think i might add some drop mounts for my lowers.. hmmmmmm
> *


whats up?? lower drops huh??? dont do toooo much to the elco... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 4 2009, 12:09 PM~12601138
> *sunday working on buckets for the picnic  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 4 2009, 11:09 AM~12601138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin..
moms makin some chicken.. you know.. stereotypes..
but that shit good..
im not doin to much.. most im a do later is reienforce the rear end.
and the front end..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2009, 12:00 PM~12601079
> *then why u get on the pit with him, if u dn't care :dunno:
> *


cus him and his family are good friends of mine. i'll watch a hop, but i dont feel the need to compete.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2009, 12:17 PM~12601194
> *cus him and his family are good friends of mine.  i'll watch a hop, but i dont feel the need to compete.
> *


good thing too, since you don't own a car. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 11:15 AM~12601188
> *yep..
> we working all week..
> chillin..
> ...


shoulda been done...but its all bueno...lol..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how uyou know he dont got a car..
its sittin in his garage, unlike yours sittin on jack stands not being touch....

should of took it to suthside.. would of been done long time ago...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2009, 11:20 AM~12601228
> *shoulda been done...but its all bueno...lol..
> *


ill do the rear when i get another axle.. swap em out..
the front will get done when i pull out mr smokey


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 4 2009, 12:18 PM~12601215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 11:22 AM~12601240
> *ill do the rear when i get another axle.. swap em out..
> the front will get done when i pull out mr smokey
> *


lol...bucket... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 12:21 PM~12601229
> *how uyou know he dont got a car..
> its sittin in his garage, unlike yours sittin on jack stands not being touch....
> 
> ...


 :uh: no thanks.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2009, 11:23 AM~12601246
> *lol...bucket... :biggrin:
> *


i must agree..
but its a clean bucket.. bitch!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 12:21 PM~12601229
> *how uyou know he dont got a car..
> its sittin in his garage, unlike yours sittin on jack stands not being touch....
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 11:24 AM~12601268
> *i must agree..
> but its a clean bucket.. bitch!
> *


if u say so..u got that new shit paint over a rust base...lol..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2009, 11:27 AM~12601281
> *if u say so..u got that new shit paint over a rust base...lol..
> *


almost


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 01:22 PM~12601240
> *ill do the rear when i get another axle.. swap em out..
> the front will get done when i pull out mr smokey
> *


I need an elco dash know anyone who has one for sale, besides dezz nutts.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2009, 01:00 PM~12601079
> *then why u get on the pit with him, if u dn't care :dunno:
> *


TRUE!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2009, 01:18 PM~12601215
> *good thing too, since you don't own a car.  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 4 2009, 01:03 PM~12601513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant believe a word that fool devious says. you should know better.

and when did this become a question of who the fukk i am?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2009, 02:22 PM~12601650
> *you cant believe a word that fool devious says.  you should know better.
> 
> and when did this become a question of who the fukk i am?
> *


i dont care who u are homie just do wat u do, and i dont know better than that cause i dont give a fuk who u are!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 4 2009, 01:26 PM~12601684
> *i dont care who u are homie just do wat u do, and i dont know better than that cause i dont give a fuk who u are!!!!
> *


no reason to get mad. i never said nothing about you. just defending my people.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 4 2009, 11:29 AM~12601295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2009, 11:14 AM~12601178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SUP JOSE?....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2009, 01:37 PM~12601765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jan 4 2009, 04:16 PM~12602937
> *SUP JOSE?....
> *


chillin foo catching up on this novela.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 4 2009, 05:02 PM~12603338
> *chillin foo catching up on this novela.. :biggrin:
> *


_As the Spokes Spin_


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2009, 07:59 AM~12600246
> *
> o' friendly azz, with words of encouragement acting ass *****.  :uh:
> *


I know huh, maybe next time I should encourage you that way 68 finally get done :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 4 2009, 06:06 PM~12603851
> *I know huh, maybe next time I should encourage you that way 68 finally get done :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: aint gonna happen

i think i might be done before his...and i got a couple months to go


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2009, 06:11 PM~12603904
> *:nosad: aint gonna happen
> 
> i think i might be done before his...and i got a couple months to go
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 4 2009, 06:06 PM~12603851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: hattin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2009, 02:27 PM~12601691
> *no reason to get mad.  i never said nothing about you.  just defending my people.
> *


OH IM NOT MAD HOMIE JUST SPEAKIN MY MIND....... :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2009, 07:43 PM~12604223
> *maybe
> :uh:    hattin
> *


GET USE TOO IT HOMIE, THATS WHAT A LOT OF PEOPLE DO BEST HERE IN HOUSTON!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2009, 05:51 PM~12603722
> *As the Spokes Spin
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 4 2009, 07:04 PM~12604454
> *GET USE TOO IT HOMIE, THATS WHAT A LOT OF PEOPLE DO BEST HERE IN HOUSTON!!
> *


not in htown? :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 11:05 AM~12601103
> *hno:
> sup victor.. waiting on bitch ass robert to pick me up so i can finish my bridge...
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 11:08 AM~12601124
> *sup foo...
> think i might add some drop mounts for my lowers.. hmmmmmm
> *


DO IT, 4 SOME SERIOUS THREE WHEELING :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2009, 06:45 PM~12604959
> *:0  :uh:
> *











:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2009, 05:51 PM~12603722
> *As the Spokes Spin
> 
> 
> ...


No shit!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 4 2009, 07:07 PM~12605266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 9 2005, 07:58 PM~2587652
> *I knew I would find a way to post more pics.
> *


I MISS THOSE DAYS  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timetaker_@Jan 9 2005, 08:19 PM~2587728
> *...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2009, 08:02 PM~12605940
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 4 2009, 11:23 AM~12601246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


later.. bridge is done.. not a high 3 due to my springs and strokes.. but its ok..
no more draggin.. car sits to high now


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2009, 07:11 PM~12596107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 slim wer ya at lil buddy??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2009, 10:43 PM~12606514
> *:0  :0  :0  slim wer ya at lil buddy??
> *


 :0 im commin .........sooner or later.....just keep ya eyes peeled


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 4 2009, 08:07 PM~12605266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+Jan 2 2009, 07:21 PM~12588006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bored.............................


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2009, 10:21 PM~12606979
> *bored.............................
> *


i like toitles


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Dec 31 2008, 08:20 PM~12573959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 4 2009, 09:09 PM~12606838
> *
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 4 2009, 09:07 PM~12605266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size is that?... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 4 2009, 09:30 PM~12607072
> *what size is that?... :biggrin:
> *


ONE SIZE FITS ALL :0 :0 GOT PLENTY ALL SIZES :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 4 2009, 11:26 PM~12607034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn look like she got more miles than an f-350


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 4 2009, 11:30 PM~12607078
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:  SOY MEXICANO PARA QUE LO NIEGO!!! TAMAULIPAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 4 2009, 11:31 PM~12607089
> *ONE SIZE FITS ALL  :0  :0 GOT PLENTY ALL SIZES  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 4 2009, 09:34 PM~12607129
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:   SOY MEXICANO PARA QUE LO NIEGO!!! TAMAULIPAS
> *


[email protected] 2 :guns: :guns: pero no vuelvo a matamoros :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO CHOCHI...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

nada


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

"Hood Certified"....steppin up da game for fleetwoods!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12607117
> *damn look like she got more miles than an f-350
> *


thats just an axe wound


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 4 2009, 09:56 PM~12607364
> *"Hood Certified"....steppin up da game for fleetwoods!!
> *


:0: :0:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 4 2009, 05:11 PM~12603904
> *:nosad: aint gonna happen
> 
> i think i might be done before his...and i got a couple months to go
> *


lets do it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 11:33 PM~12607768
> *lets do it
> 
> 
> ...


damn already :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12607768
> *lets do it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 12:02 AM~12607428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man o man..
tommorow ill post up pics of team southside..
and my baby 3 wheel bridge..


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 08:24 PM~12606234
> *yep
> suit youself
> 
> ...


 post sum pics up side and under see what you did!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12607768
> *lets do it
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride homie .


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2009, 10:51 PM~12607954
> *:uh:
> *


q.vo latin long time no see bro. como estas . :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jan 4 2009, 10:57 PM~12608018
> *post sum pics up side and under see what you did!
> *


i will tommorow..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 4 2009, 11:56 PM~12607364
> *"Hood Certified"....steppin up da game for fleetwoods!!
> *


MUST BE ROBERTS NEW RIDE!!!! HEARD HE DID A LOT OF WORK TO IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2009, 11:55 PM~12607999
> *man o man..
> tommorow ill post up pics of team southside..
> and my baby 3 wheel bridge..
> *


what about pics of the work?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street is, someone is saying he ready for anybody that wanna nose up.. i ain't sayin nothing, i'm just sayin, namsayin. 


mayne, lone pimp'n his big black bitch, has her on the street tippy toe'n pullin tricks!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

step ya 68 game up *****


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 07:21 AM~12609392
> *word on street is, someone is saying he ready for anybody that wanna nose up..    i ain't sayin nothing, i'm just sayin, namsayin.
> mayne, lone pimp'n his big black bitch, has her on the street tippy toe'n pullin tricks!
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 4 2009, 11:09 PM~12608135
> *what about pics of the work?
> *


hood rich.. enough said..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 09:28 AM~12609550
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


didn't know sin7 was part of MajestiX?


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*1968 T E X A S *

These plates are in very good condition, they can be repainted/powder coated no holes on the metal just minor surface rust. 

*$50 + Shipping*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 5 2009, 11:03 AM~12609919
> *1968 T E X A S
> 
> These plates are in very good condition, they can be repainted/powder coated no holes on the metal just minor surface rust.
> ...


devious68, there you go.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 5 2009, 10:03 AM~12609919
> *1968 T E X A S
> 
> These plates are in very good condition, they can be repainted/powder coated no holes on the metal just minor surface rust.
> ...



anything for a 63?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 08:59 AM~12609897
> *hood rich.. enough said..
> *


nooomsayn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awready...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12607768
> *lets do it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2009, 10:08 AM~12609954
> *devious68, there you go.
> *


would have,but those kinda beat up, and i have some NOS ones already lined up. price a little higher,but after cost of freshening those up, it comes out cheaper.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 5 2009, 08:48 AM~12609610
> *step ya 68 game up *****
> *


new years resolution,namsayin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for the props on the car everyone...even you big pimp, with your fastback lowrider uhhhhh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 12:19 PM~12610811
> *thanks for the props on the car everyone...even you big pimp, with your fastback lowrider uhhhhh
> *


keep yappin *****, day we nose up, your feelings gonna be hurt. ya heard


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 12:22 PM~12610846
> *lol.
> *


x2 for you hydro king


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 11:21 AM~12610840
> *keep yappin *****, day we nose up, your feelings gonna be hurt.  ya heard
> *


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 11:23 AM~12610851
> *x2 for you hydro king
> *


you dont want none bitch


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 07:28 AM~12609550
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


UGLY ASS CARS.COM :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 11:25 AM~12610870
> *:uh:
> *


U AT THE SHOP?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 11:27 AM~12610890
> *U AT THE SHOP?
> *


noy yet.. waiting for robert to get there..
ey , you got any springs.. i need some for my front.. the ones i got right now make my car sit to low..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 5 2009, 12:26 PM~12610875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hattinCauseHeGbody4vidaSkurred2GetAnOldskooLowLikeUSbigboys.net/namean.html


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 11:29 AM~12610910
> *noy yet.. waiting for robert to get there..
> ey , you got any springs.. i need some for my front.. the ones i got right now make my car sit to low..
> *


PM JUAN FROM CRAZY TOYS, HE BORROW SOME FROM ME , AND DN'T THINK HES USING THEM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 12:29 PM~12610910
> *noy yet.. waiting for robert to get there..
> ey , you got any springs.. i need some for my front.. the ones i got right now make my car sit to low..
> *


i could tell you how to fix that without changing springs,but your hydro king, so i'll just assume you already know.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 11:31 AM~12610937
> *BIG things are going in my trunk, so enjoy your rookie effort little setup, i'm doing big boy stuff.
> hattinCauseHeGbody4vidaSkurred2GetAnOldskooLowLikeUSbigboys.net/namean.html
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: real talk 2020 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 5 2009, 11:31 AM~12610937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alrighty


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 11:32 AM~12610949
> *i could tell you how to fix that without changing springs,but your hydro king, so i'll just assume you already know.
> *


im using deep cups..
with regular ones ill be ok,, car will sit about 3 in higher..
but those suck for hoppin.. spring pops out and gets stuck on frame..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 12:35 PM~12610978
> *bitch.. im single,6 batts.. #8 hose to da front with a y block..
> #9 marc gear.. wait till you get your rust bucket done.. im a clown upir ass in your own hood...
> but 1st i need more spring.
> ...


and you just barely learned what all that means this last month. learning quick grasshopper. but watch your tone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 12:37 PM~12610990
> *im using deep cups..
> with regular ones ill be ok,, car will sit about 3 in higher..
> but those suck for hoppin.. spring pops out and gets stuck on frame..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 11:38 AM~12610996
> *and you just barely learned what all that means this last month.    learning quick grasshopper.  but watch your tone.
> *


bitch ive been knew all this shit..ive done help lift more cars then youve owned son.. so watch your wing hole..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 11:37 AM~12610990
> *im using deep cups..
> with regular ones ill be ok,, car will sit about 3 in higher..
> but those suck for hoppin.. spring pops out and gets stuck on frame..
> *


weld a pipe on ur front cylinders, like we did to roberts , and u wont have that problema


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 11:40 AM~12611018
> *weld a pipe on ur front cylinders, like we did to roberts , and u wont have that problema
> *


hmmm.. might try that.. then i can put back on my regular cups and car will sit higher..

now boiler is hydro king.. unlike winghole68


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 11:39 AM~12611014
> *bitch ive been knew all this shit..ive done help lift more cars then youve owned son.. so watch your wing hole..
> *


wing hole :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

got the flu :angry:  , so layitlow 4 me all day :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 11:44 AM~12611048
> *got the flu :angry:   , so layitlow 4 me all day :uh:
> *


no wonder you online..
ill hit you up when i get to shop..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 12:39 PM~12611014
> *bitch ive been knew all this shit..ive done help lift more cars then youve owned son.. so watch your wing hole..
> *


stop lying *****, just while back your every moment was focused on fucking witht hat ugly ass bicycle of yours. told you get with the grown folks and leave the kiddie shit alone. now, aint you glad you did?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 5 2009, 12:44 PM~12611052
> *:0
> *














classic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 11:48 AM~12611074
> *no wonder you online..
> ill hit you up when i get to shop..
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 11:51 AM~12611110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 12:41 PM~12611031
> *wing hole :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: bitch, i know where you stay. and i ain't took my meds in a week.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 11:54 AM~12611135
> *:uh:  bitch, i know where you stay.  and i ain't took my meds in a week.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 12:55 PM~12611150
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


1 more :roflmao: just 1 more *****.. and you gonna find out how important those meds are.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 11:49 AM~12611096
> *stop lying *****, just while back your every moment was focused on fucking witht hat ugly ass bicycle of yours.  told you get with the grown folks and leave the kiddie shit alone.  now, aint you glad you did?
> *


cant be to ugly.. made cover of a magazine.. enough said.. unlike you that made it into a magzine.. 
winghole of the month...

no i still got my bike.. just aint got a way to take it to shows..
and bitch u was the one askin me to build you a trike with extra reinforment for the seat..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 12:14 PM~12611324
> *
> and bitch u was the one askin me to build you a trike with extra reinforment for the seat..
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

and bitch u was the one askin me to build you a trike with extra reinforment for the seat..








:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 12:44 PM~12611048
> *got the flu :angry:   , so layitlow 4 me all day :uh:
> *


Avi :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2009, 12:39 PM~12611569
> *Avi :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  too bad they lost the final, whats up with u


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 5 2009, 12:32 PM~12611484
> *and bitch u was the one askin me to build you a trike with extra reinforment for the seat..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 is that really the pimp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 01:14 PM~12611324
> *cant be to ugly.. made cover of a magazine.. enough said.. unlike you that made it into a magzine..
> winghole of the month...
> 
> ...


still just a fucking bike. and bitch, you got an elcamino, how fk can't you take it to shows? 

and fuck you, you never did build my trike. 

actually imma call you later.. wanna get that started. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 01:43 PM~12611601
> *:0  :0 is that really the pimp
> *


stupid ass no, i'd be wearing chucks. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 12:43 PM~12611601
> *:0  :0 is that really the pimp
> *


 :happysad: someone send me that pic im not saying who tho


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 5 2009, 01:49 PM~12611658
> *:happysad: someone send me that pic im not saying who tho
> *


yeah.. people get mysterious messages about me all the time.. like at my job. where i work.. because i hurt some feelings on internet.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 12:49 PM~12611653
> *stupid ass no, i'd be wearing chucks.    :uh:
> *


pinche gordo .org :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 12:54 PM~12611701
> *yeah..    people get mysterious messages about me all the time..  like at my job.  where i work..  because i hurt some feelings on internet.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 01:42 PM~12611594
> *:biggrin:   too bad they lost the final, whats up with u
> *


Yea I seen that. 

Not much. Just working. You know, same ole same ole. 

Car looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2009, 01:44 PM~12611048
> *got the flu :angry:   , so layitlow 4 me all day :uh:
> *


that sucks carnal.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 5 2009, 01:13 PM~12611887
> *Yea I seen that.
> 
> Not much. Just working. You know, same ole same ole.
> ...


thanks,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2009, 01:20 PM~12611939
> *that sucks carnal.
> *


yeah, :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

STREETSHOW.....is this it? lmao!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2009, 02:00 PM~12612274
> *STREETSHOW.....is this it? lmao!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 thats all hamnessia :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 5 2009, 03:06 PM~12612327
> *:0  :0  thats all hamnessia  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2009, 02:11 PM~12612360
> *
> *


12/24/2007 Posted by emsome

Had a great time. Waitress's are friendly and fast with your drinks. Atmosphere is nice, they have pool tables and lots of flat screens to watch sports. They have some really pretty women. The best dancer is Karen, she'll do ANYTHING for money, she's not the prettiest thing on earth, but put some drinks in her and she's out of control!!

Pros: waitresses


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 5 2009, 03:11 PM~12612362
> *12/24/2007 Posted by emsome
> 
> Had a great time. Waitress's are friendly and fast with your drinks. Atmosphere is nice, they have pool tables and lots of flat screens to watch sports. They have some really pretty women. The best dancer is Karen, she'll do ANYTHING for money, she's not the prettiest thing on earth, but put some drinks in her and she's out of control!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2009, 02:13 PM~12612379
> *:biggrin:
> *


HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEN CANT STAND STILL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

1 used, 14" china with tire for sale. decent condition.. come on, its a china, dont except anything show worthy. rim/tire only..no adapter no k/o no wrench, i aint even gonna clean it.(streetshow) 

make offers.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 5 2009, 03:15 PM~12612397
> *HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEN CANT STAND STILL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Old dirty...Walking on her ankles lmao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FYI i'm at work right now.. if someone feels need to call in and snitch to my boss lady,that i hurt someones feelings on company time & internet .. help yourself.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 04:27 PM~12613054
> *FYI i'm at work right now.. if someone feels need to call in and snitch to my boss lady,that i hurt someones feelings on company time & internet .. help yourself.
> *



Whats the number? I'll call on company time to snitch about you on your company time hurting butts. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 02:32 PM~12612575
> *1 used, 14" china with tire for sale.    decent condition..  come on, its a china, dont except anything show worthy.      rim/tire only..no adapter no k/o no wrench, i aint even gonna clean it.(streetshow)
> 
> make offers.
> *


$40


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2009, 02:37 PM~12612603
> *Old dirty...Walking on her ankles lmao!
> *


but she hurth my boys feelings :tears: :tears: :tears: he really wanted to take her home :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 5 2009, 04:32 PM~12613089
> *Whats the number? I'll call on company time to snitch about you on your company time hurting butts. :0
> *



nevermind. its quittin time...maybe tomorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jan 5 2009, 04:32 PM~12613089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only wanted $30 but ok. deal.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 03:35 PM~12613121
> *800-GET-CUTT
> only wanted $30 but ok.  deal.
> *


is the wrench included ????


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12607768
> *lets do it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 5 2009, 04:35 PM~12613115
> *but she hurth my boys feelings :tears:  :tears:  :tears: he really wanted to take her home  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


nahh


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12607768
> *lets do it
> 
> 
> ...


its gunna look good parked at Broadway Wings every other sunday...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 5 2009, 03:43 PM~12613191
> *its gunna look good parked at Broadway Wings every other sunday...
> *


looks like the lincoln is sittin bowlegged in the front :0 is it true?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 04:59 PM~12613348
> *looks like the lincoln is sittin bowlegged in the front  :0  is it true?
> *


seats?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2009, 04:00 PM~12613359
> *seats?
> *


fuck the seats, im ready to take the whole car over there....let me know when


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 05:06 PM~12613425
> *fuck the seats, im ready to take the whole car over there....let me know when
> *


checking


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 05:06 PM~12613425
> *fuck the seats, im ready to take the whole car over there....let me know when
> *


this weekend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 5 2009, 04:38 PM~12613149
> *is the wrench included ????
> *


no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 5 2009, 04:10 PM~12613464
> *this weekend
> *


ill be there...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 05:22 PM~12613567
> *ill be there...
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 04:31 PM~12613666
> *x2
> *


what u goin for your shit is still on jackstands....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 05:35 PM~12613694
> *what u goin for your shit is still on jackstands....
> *


to see how big dogs like you do it. maybe i'll learn something. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 04:39 PM~12613719
> *to see how big dogs like you do it.  maybe i'll learn something.    :angry:
> *


i didnt spend 1000 on batteries like u


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

For Goof Troop :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 05:40 PM~12613729
> *i didnt spend 1000 on batteries like u
> *


$1744 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$150 on a switch plate


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 04:17 PM~12613522
> *no
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$200 on pair of accumulators :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

italian dumps forgot what those cost. 

parker 1/2" faucets

parker 1/2" check valves

gold terminals for optimas




lost count of how much i spent long time ago. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 5 2009, 04:44 PM~12613754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


strike 3, go sit down


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and dont forget what i have waiting for 68 when it gets back home..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats was one side of my bedroom.. interior stuff i been stashing on other side.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 06:01 PM~12613898
> *and dont forget what i have waiting for 68 when it gets back home..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 5 2009, 05:47 PM~12613777
> *
> *


i aint even including adapter or spinner so why fk would i put in a wrench? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 5 2009, 06:06 PM~12613937
> *:0
> *


well, that along with 4 chrome pumps.. was most of the parts list.. 

but according to some haters, danny aint been doing shyt.. but eating wings and talkin shyt.. but imma give them a pass for now. just for now though.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 05:06 PM~12613938
> *i aint even including adapter or spinner so why fk would i put in a wrench?  :uh:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 06:09 PM~12613957
> *well, that along with 4 chrome pumps..  was most of the parts list..
> 
> but according to some haters, danny aint been doing shyt..  but eating wings and talkin shyt..      but imma give them a pass for now.    just for now though.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 5 2009, 06:40 PM~12614254
> *:0
> *


that includes you *****, so close your mouth already.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 06:45 PM~12614299
> *that includes you *****, so close your mouth already.
> *


knee grow I dont give a fk if you do or dont do anything namean :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i still ain't had my meds.. i really dont give a fk though.. i'm usually medicated for ya'll safety, not mine. 
:machinegun: 
:guns:



and i aint gonna say names,but to that person that just text me and said "how we suppose to tell difference if you medicated or not" FK YOU!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

streetshow... you want that rim.. 2pm tomorrow taco cabana on westheimer. and dont come with all those coins like last time.. i aint no fk'n slot machine *****.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 05:53 PM~12614401
> *streetshow...  you want that rim..  2pm tomorrow taco cabana on westheimer.  and dont come with all those coins like last time.. i aint no fk'n slot machine *****.
> *


$30 cool text me when you on your way wey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...88419%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

roberto.. hurry up..buy this 4 door before someone else does. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-Chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 07:09 PM~12614569
> *roberto..  hurry up..buy this 4 door before someone else does.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-Chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :uh: find a 65 drop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 07:39 PM~12614935
> *:uh:  find a 65 drop
> *


fk you, you go find your own.. maybe you'll get it right this time. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 07:43 PM~12614978
> *fk you, you go find your own..  maybe you'll get it right this time.  :uh:
> *


maybe you should shut the fuck up and watch what im doing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 07:47 PM~12615013
> *maybe you should shut the fuck up and watch what im doing
> *


i know how to read instructions on back, nothing you do is worth watching. 

you should ask em if they got 55 gallon drums.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.. i found some "rust away" in 55 gallon drum..but price is $1,200.00
more then car is worth. sucks huh.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 07:39 PM~12614935
> *:uh:  find a 65 drop
> *


homie has one for sale just let me know when you ready


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 5 2009, 08:07 PM~12615284
> *homie has one for sale just let me know when you ready
> *


he'd be smart to find a 65 drop or ht now, even if in bad condition.cause he already has a parts car.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 08:11 PM~12615371
> *he'd be smart to find a 65 drop or ht now, even if in bad condition.cause he already has a parts car.
> *


Yea no doubt! Dont think they askin that much for vert either

This one is pretty solid vert so no trouble of rust removal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 5 2009, 08:13 PM~12615408
> *Yea no doubt! Dont think they askin that much for vert either
> 
> This one is pretty solid vert so no trouble of rust removal
> *


still never liked 65-67 that much though. 66-67 esp, taillights suck.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 08:28 PM~12615585
> *still never liked 65-67 that much though.  66-67 esp, taillights suck.
> *


68s with hide aways are starting to grow on me, Might have to start looking for a vert


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 5 2009, 08:38 PM~12615709
> *68s with hide aways are starting to grow on me, Might have to start looking for a vert
> *


those are caprices


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 5 2009, 08:38 PM~12615709
> *68s with hide aways are starting to grow on me, Might have to start looking for a vert
> *


good luck finding complete set. i done tried. know a few contacts that either have or sometimes get em but price is crazy. maybe i'll look into again later.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 5 2009, 08:38 PM~12615709
> *68s with hide aways are starting to grow on me, Might have to start looking for a vert
> *


drop em or cruel intensions as he goes now, said his uncle was selling a drop 68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 08:46 PM~12615847
> *those are caprices
> *


nice try,but they were optional for caprices and dealer installed,so yeah they made it onto alot of impalas even though not listed as an option. standard on canadian caprices from what i remember reading.. but thanks for playing.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 09:05 PM~12616091
> *nice try,but they were optional for caprices and dealer installed,so yeah they made it onto alot of impalas even though not listed as an option.  standard on canadian caprices from what i remember reading.. but thanks for playing.
> *


no shit idiot, just like the caprice you wanted to convert as an impala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:08 PM~12616130
> *no shit idiot, just like the caprice you wanted to convert as an impala
> *


but they weren't standard. so shut the fk up bitch!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 09:08 PM~12616137
> *but they weren't standard.  so shut the fk up bitch!!
> *


but it was an option, so shut the fuck no one wants an impala looking like a caprice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:10 PM~12616160
> *but it was an option, so shut the fuck no one wants an impala looking like a caprice
> *


nobody (except you) gives a shyt about a 4 door.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 08:08 PM~12616137
> *but they weren't standard.  so shut the fk up bitch!!
> *


Christmas is over and so you're back to your old bad ways.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 09:12 PM~12616191
> *nobody (except you) gives a shyt about a 4 door.
> *


is that why in the old lowrider magazines that i have, i see a bunch of 4 doors..

nobody (except for ****) drive a pink car 

and then gets kicked out of the club


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

times up...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:dunno: what did i say that hurt his feelings? did the waambulance pick him up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Jan 5 2009, 09:13 PM~12616209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kicked out? that something you heard? you got your facts mixed up youngsta.  *but since you want to be a snitch.. how about quoting your sources. * i'd love to hear this. by the way, you were in your pampers back then, so i dont even see why you think you qualified to speak on it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 09:28 PM~12616433
> *
> kicked out? that something you heard? you got your facts mixed up youngsta.  but since you want to be a snitch.. how about quoting your sources.   i'd love to hear this.    by the way, you were in your pampers back then, so i dont even see why you think you qualified to speak on it.
> *


:rofl: why so serious?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:30 PM~12616455
> *:rofl: why so serious?
> *


all you can do is laugh huh? guess your skurred. no balls having lil *****. you wanna talk about a club.. say their name. say what you heard say name of person that told you this info. don't go sneak dissin' and running off like a bitch.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

waiting..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 09:32 PM~12616486
> *all you can do is laugh huh?  guess your skurred.    no balls having lil *****.  you wanna talk about a club..  say their name.  say what you heard  say name of person that told you this info.  don't go sneak dissin' and running off like a bitch.
> *


maybe you should ask the people in the club? from what i heard is that your scared to talk to them, please dont tell nana on me


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 09:34 PM~12616509
> *waiting..
> 
> *


coming from the guy that took 14 minutes to think of something


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Emperor Goofy, kwg2347,* KRAZYTOYZ
*

is that baby blue lincoln is with yall now?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 08:27 PM~12616427
> *:dunno: what did i say that hurt his feelings? did the waambulance pick him up?
> *





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 12:47 PM~12611635
> *still just a fucking bike.  and bitch, you got an elcamino, how fk can't you take it to shows?
> 
> and fuck you, you never did build my trike.
> ...


umm bitch.. i got a set up in back.. bike is 8 foot long..
and weighs as much as one of your pancake neck rolls


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2009, 09:38 PM~12616572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are they moving like that because of all that weight?

speaking of weight...................


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 5 2009, 04:42 PM~12613740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

you know you want to ride with me in that to you star war geek


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

waiting........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 08:40 PM~12616600
> *umm bitch.. i got a set up in back.. bike is 8 foot long..
> and weighs as much as one of your pancake neck rolls
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: sic went hard on him....


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 09:40 PM~12616600
> *umm bitch.. i got a set up in back.. bike is 8 foot long..
> and weighs as much as one of your pancake neck rolls
> *


sup *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:35 PM~12616526
> *maybe you should ask the people in the club? from what i heard is that your scared to talk to them, please dont tell nana on me
> *


crap came from you, so i ask you. thats how it works. now if you don't want to say anything else, just shows your a little bitch.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 5 2009, 08:42 PM~12616636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whut it dew ******


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

If anyone's interested I'm sellin an 83 Cutty. V8 runs & drives. $600 firm as is, or $350 for motor & trans & I'll part out the rest. Trades considered...bomb stuff, spokes...whatever


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*lets all chill out and jus lowride..........*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 09:46 PM~12616684
> *crap came from you, so i ask you.  thats how it works.    now if you don't want to say anything else, just shows your a little bitch.
> *


i didnt ask for the info.. some one gave me a call.




why do you want to know if you didnt get kicked out?

and you blocking my pms doesnt show your a lil bitch?
when i posted my adress here and my number a long time ago did you came to my house or gave me a call, just shows your a little bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2009, 09:48 PM~12616719
> *lets all chill out and jus lowride..........
> 
> 
> ...


still not a luxury car. you doing it wrong!! :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 5 2009, 09:48 PM~12616711
> *If anyone's interested I'm sellin an 83 Cutty. V8 runs & drives. $600 firm as is, or $350 for motor & trans & I'll part out the rest.
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 5 2009, 09:48 PM~12616711
> *If anyone's interested I'm sellin an 83 Cutty. V8 runs & drives. $600 firm as is, or $350 for motor & trans & I'll part out the rest.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2009, 09:48 PM~12616719
> *lets all chill out and jus lowride..........
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt want to humiliate you in front of these people but your missing a wheel :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12616739
> *i didnt ask for the info.. some one gave me a call.
> why do you want to know if you didnt get kicked out?
> 
> ...


speak your mind right here. fk a PM. this where you started your yapping. you want to talk about WHAT you heard. 

i really don't care, but i'm here fk'n with you..and you only.. and you want to drag others into it, that ain't got nothing to do with it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2009, 08:48 PM~12616719
> *lets all chill out and jus lowride..........
> 
> 
> ...


we can lowride.. but not in that.. thats sum european lowrider shit


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 5 2009, 08:48 PM~12616707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


downey check it out


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2009, 08:53 PM~12616811
> *downey check it out
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 09:52 PM~12616785
> *speak your mind right here.  fk a PM.    this where you started your yapping. you want to talk about WHAT your heard.
> 
> i really don't care, but i'm here fk'n with you..and you only.. and you want to drag others into it, that ain't got nothing to do with it.
> *


this is where i started yapping my mouth? what fuck is wrong with you, you started started fucken with me since i joined this site. no body is dragging other people into this, your just using them as an excuse.

from WHAT i heard your all talk


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2009, 08:50 PM~12616749
> *still not a luxury car.  you doing it wrong!!  :twak:
> *


  damn now u got me all sad


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12616856
> *  damn now u got me all sad
> *


waambulance broke down, sorry


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

those some d'z on da wambulance


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2009, 09:59 PM~12616906
> *those some d'z on da wambulance
> *


should of put the z's next to the bed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12616851
> *this is where i started yapping my mouth? what fuck is wrong with you, you started started fucken with me since i joined this site. no body is dragging other people into this, your just using them as an excuse.
> 
> from WHAT i heard your all talk
> *


not day 1, the day your were threatening to go snitch. and you draggin other people in this. you wanna talk about how you heard this and that, about what club you supposidly heard i got kicked out of. say some names if you want to spread those kinda lies. don't be acting like a little skurred bitch.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2009, 03:59 PM~12613348
> *looks like the lincoln is sittin bowlegged in the front  :0  is it true?
> *


Yes Sir!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12616856
> *  damn now u got me all sad
> *


go watch star wars, you'll feel better.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 5 2009, 09:48 PM~12616711
> *If anyone's interested I'm sellin an 83 Cutty. V8 runs & drives. $600 firm as is, or $350 for motor & trans & I'll part out the rest. Trades considered...bomb stuff, spokes...whatever
> *



PM sent


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quittin time.. done my 8 hours for da man..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so the internet is serious business??????????????? also heard you had trannies on your car ended up being the truth


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man o man arguin lika pair of females,,,,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 5 2009, 10:21 PM~12617257
> *Man o man arguin lika pair of females,,,,
> *


pics of that grille


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:22 PM~12617270
> *pics of that grille
> *


Shoot me ur email since u aint got no ***** technology picture phone


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 5 2009, 10:37 PM~12617519
> *Shoot me ur email since u aint got no ***** technology picture phone
> *


damn owned


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:22 PM~12617270
> *pics of that grille
> *


Plus not like u gon buy it o somethin,,,,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

o'rly


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12617707
> *o'rly
> *


Pics sent pootoe


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

supa skinny :rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12617781
> *supa skinny :rofl:
> *


Better than supa short,,,,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 5 2009, 11:42 PM~12617576
> *Plus not like u gon buy it o somethin,,,,
> *


that lil bish will spend $300 on a sunroof, i guarantee you he'll drop more $ than what the grill is worth. LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2009, 11:46 PM~12618381
> *that lil bish will spend $300 on a sunroof, i guarantee you he'll drop more $ than what the grill is worth.  LOL
> *


damn skippy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2009, 10:46 PM~12618381
> *that lil bish will spend $300 on a sunroof, i guarantee you he'll drop more $ than what the grill is worth.  LOL
> *


Hmmm good point,,,,,,,
















































Snitch u really want the grill ????:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning H-Town :420:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2009, 09:13 AM~12620521
> *Good Morning H-Town :420:
> *


Too early in the morning to be yelling. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 6 2009, 10:42 AM~12620676
> *Too early in the morning to be yelling. :biggrin:
> *


My Bad Alex.... morning htown :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2009, 09:12 AM~12620513
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup mary anne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 11:06 AM~12621220
> *sup mary anne
> *


 :uh: 

What's up fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2009, 11:25 AM~12621329
> *:uh:
> 
> What's up fool.
> *


same o' same o' jugglin hood rats and trying keep my pockets fat. namsayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

68 fire chief? :0 



















 



















































:uh: now i dont feel so bad. lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 10:48 AM~12621485
> *68 fire chief?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:,,,,yuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


I think I just threw up a lil bit ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 11:47 AM~12621468
> *same o' same o'  jugglin hood rats and trying keep my pockets fat.  namsayin
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 6 2009, 09:13 AM~12620873
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Bucket on da switch yet??


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 10:47 AM~12621468
> *same o' same o'  jugglin fat  and trying keep rats in my pockets.  namsayin
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 6 2009, 12:33 PM~12622382
> *
> *


 wat it is homie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 02:45 PM~12622895
> * wat it is homie
> *


just working


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 6 2009, 01:57 PM~12622981
> *just working
> *


Dam wish I had a job that I could be on layitlow all day,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 03:27 PM~12623275
> *Dam wish I had a job that I could be on layitlow all day,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 03:27 PM~12623275
> *Dam wish I had a job that I could be on layitlow all day,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:|


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

if anybody knows where i can get a running 235, let me know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2009, 04:08 PM~12623714
> *:|
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 04:30 PM~12623922
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

in yo face big pimp!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 04:38 PM~12624008
> *in yo face big pimp!!
> *


its aight. when i'm done with mine, imma go to DH and scoop up yo gal. take her for a torta and then to palace inn so she can show her appreciation.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 04:20 PM~12624485
> *its aight.    when i'm done with mine, imma go to DH and scoop up yo gal.  take her for a torta and then to palace inn so she can show her appreciation.
> *


ha be my guest


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 05:26 PM~12624557
> *ha be my guest
> *


well, you o' me $20 already..so well call it even then.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 06:20 PM~12624485
> *its aight.    when i'm done with mine, imma go to DH and scoop up yo gal.  take her for a torta and then to palace inn so she can show her appreciation.
> *



:0 don't kiss her i heard she swallows cum by tha gallon :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2009, 05:46 PM~12624767
> *:0 don't kiss her i heard she swallows cum by tha gallon :0
> *


wtf i never kiss em. even when leaving, i just chunk da deuce and burn out.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2009, 05:46 PM~12624767
> *:0 don't kiss her i heard she swallows cum by tha gallon :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

quiet today 


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Daymum it!!! Craziness!!!!! :no: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2009, 06:20 PM~12625066
> *Daymum it!!! Craziness!!!!! :no:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 6 2009, 07:07 PM~12625528
> *:roflmao:
> *


ain't nobody say anything funny, kareoke rockstar in the car actin azz.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Damn the new LRM magazine was thin and had nothing but Cali cars. I know Houston is putting out quality cars just like that. They need help over there.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2009, 07:50 PM~12625898
> *Damn the new LRM magazine was thin and had nothing but Cali cars. I know Houston is putting out quality cars just like that. They need help over there.....
> *


best one i seen in a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree if your talking about the model but it has less than 100 pages back in the days it use to be over 200. Models were always hot and they had less freakin ads about male enhancements. every month i pick up the magazine there talking about the dang LRM HOF, what happen to people from Houston that has put their contributions in. We are just as much responsible for the movement as them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

and the still want to charge $5


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2009, 08:10 PM~12626129
> *I agree if your talking about the model but it has less than 100 pages back in the days it use to be over 200. Models were always hot and they had less freakin ads about male enhancements. every month i pick up the magazine there talking about the dang LRM HOF, what happen to people from Houston that has put their contributions in. We are just as much responsible for the movement as them.
> *


i said best that i seen in a while not the best one, if you want to see models grab a fucken playboy magazine :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i havent bought lrm in years. they dont support us (texas)

on a side note i got this stuff left over if someone in town needs it u can have it for free, 

front drop springs for 59-64 impalas, shocks, rear shocks and banana bar. the springs and shocks are new, never really seen the road....










also got this steering shaft and rag joint for the 605 conversion, measures 18.5 inches. if anyone needs it..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

hell no last good one of those had the Fanny from Jamie Fox show on it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 07:22 PM~12626257
> *i havent bought lrm in  years. they dont support us (texas)
> 
> on a side note i got this stuff left over if someone in town needs it u can have it for free,
> ...


Wrong topic,,,,,,,,,,like somebody else needs 60 impala parts???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 07:27 PM~12626303
> *Wrong topic,,,,,,,,,,like somebody else needs 60 impala parts???
> *


bitch all that shit fits 58-64....cept the banana bar thats 59 64 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2009, 07:50 PM~12625898
> *Damn the new LRM magazine was thin and had nothing but Cali cars. I know Houston is putting out quality cars just like that. They need help over there.....
> *


Fliped thru it in few seconds, didnt even bother buying it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 07:28 PM~12626313
> *bitch all that shit fits 58-64....cept the banana bar thats 59 64  :uh:
> *


Like I said,,,,,wrong topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 07:30 PM~12626334
> *Like I said,,,,,wrong topic
> *


when u comin with that cordless impact and cordless jack. :biggrin: or do i have to call og simmons cuz he got the trunk full of snap on...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 07:34 PM~12626363
> *when u comin with that cordless impact and cordless jack.  :biggrin:  or do i have to call og simmons cuz he got the trunk full of snap on...
> *


When u get da part but lemme finish wat I'm doing in da gitrage first then ill getrdone


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 08:30 PM~12626334
> *Like I said,,,,,wrong topic
> *


Many Impala owners in Houston, Some even multiple Impalas :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nevermind the suspension stuff is spoken for now. thanks for shopping the lone star giveaway


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 6 2009, 07:42 PM~12626447
> *Many Impala owners in Houston, Some even multiple Impalas :nicoderm:
> *


Not houston,,,,maybe pasadena or freeport(that's were u from right)  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ORALE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 08:45 PM~12626487
> *Not houston,,,,maybe pasadena or freeport(that's were u from right)  :biggrin:
> *


We all know Pasadena has a GM assembly line building Impalas like it aint nothing :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 6 2009, 08:47 PM~12626506
> *We all know Pasadena has a GM assembly line building Impalas like it aint nothing :cheesy:
> *


:uh: groupie


my hood, we only building buckets.. and we like it that way!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 11:48 AM~12621485
> *68 fire chief?  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GROUPIE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks good with the skirts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 6 2009, 08:58 PM~12626648
> *:uh: GROUPIE
> *


 :uh: get your own material, i have that ™ and ©


thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 09:01 PM~12626690
> *looks good with the skirts.
> 
> 
> ...


i woulda chromed out skirts with engraved "shocker" logo.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 09:04 PM~12626733
> *:uh:  get your own material,  i have that  ™  and ©
> thanks.
> *


O' let my cry because they stole my materiall lookin azz *****


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 08:01 PM~12626690
> *looks good with the skirts.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=6169&viewitem=
*

1968 Chevy Impala Lowrider Show Car. Complete with 20 X 20 carpeted display. Was redone a couple yrs ago in Arizona..complete west coast style. SInce I have owned the car I have only showed a couple times. Won at every show . Has 4 pumps. LOTS OF GOLD AND CHROME!!! Candy paint. Lots of murals. Memphis Audio subs and amps. Its missing the cd player. Has 6 x 9's. Screens. New tires. THis car runs...but gets hot fast...missing glow plugs. I only drove in and out of show. TO make for street it would also need dash kit. Has blemish on side by wheel well. Garage Kept
I have appraisal done 3 yrs ago...$45,000.00. *


:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 08:09 PM~12626811
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=6169&viewitem=
> 
> 
> ...


car looks like a fruit cake, :barf: too much sentimental value :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha 45


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 09:23 PM~12626997
> *car looks like a fruit cake, :barf: too much sentimental value :uh:
> *


ain't even good as parts car,interior or exterior. except some plated stuff and even that looks dull. and sounds like half shyt on there dont work or missing, whats point in 6x9's and screens without a radio?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 08:09 PM~12626811
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=6169&viewitem=
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!! AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT CAUGHT THAT????? ***** SAID ITS MISSING GLOW PLUGS??????????????????????????????????? GLOW PLUGS ARE ONLY FOR DEISELS!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 09:26 PM~12627032
> *WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!! AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT CAUGHT THAT????? ***** SAID ITS MISSING GLOW PLUGS??????????????????????????????????? GLOW PLUGS ARE ONLY FOR DEISELS!!!!!!!
> *


diesel low, mayne. no wonder its appraises at 45k. 


:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 08:26 PM~12627032
> *WAIT WAIT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!! AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT CAUGHT THAT????? ***** SAID ITS MISSING GLOW PLUGS??????????????????????????????????? GLOW PLUGS ARE ONLY FOR DEISELS!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it, i put my bid in.. diesel low?? couldnt pass it up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

runs but gets hot fast, missing glow plugs...prolly missing radiator cap too


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

SouthSide Hydraulics is now the only distributor in Houston/Pasadena of Roll'N Lowrider Videos so whoever wants sum hoppin action on dvd hit us up!! Vol.1-12 aval in 2weeks...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Have these rides for sale if anybody interested .  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450804

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450802


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2009, 09:44 PM~12627260
> *runs but gets hot fast, missing glow plugs...prolly missing radiator cap too
> *


if it has a radiator.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jan 6 2009, 09:45 PM~12627274
> *Have these rides for sale if anybody interested .
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450804
> 
> ...


:uh: give you $5 for linc and $50 for the monte. and you deliver. good deal since i dont stay that far away from 2nd ward. 


seriously though, just tell streetshow about the linc. he'll see the beauty in it. :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 6 2009, 03:22 PM~12623838
> *if anybody knows where i can get a running 235, let me know
> *


i got one .but is in NC .


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 09:47 PM~12627307
> *:uh:  give you $5 for linc and $50 for the monte.  and you deliver.    good deal since i dont stay that far away from 2nd ward.
> seriously though, just tell streetshow about the linc.  he'll see the beauty in it.  :roflmao:
> *


Make it 10$ and bucket of wings for the linc and a $100 for the monte and I'll meet uyou half way by the wic store/mini flea market by your house off of capitol .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

where is southside hydraulics


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jan 6 2009, 10:52 PM~12627392
> *Make it 10$ and bucket of wings for the linc and a $100 for the monte and I'll meet uyou half way by the wic store/mini flea market by your house off of capitol .
> *


$100 for monte i'll pick up jut sign me a paper!!!


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2009, 09:58 PM~12627470
> *$100 for monte i'll pick up jut sign me a paper!!!
> *


My bad I was just kidding . :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jan 6 2009, 10:00 PM~12627484
> *My bad I was just kidding .  :biggrin:
> *


you aint gotta sign shit for me. that bitch'll be floatin behind my wrecker 45 north bound in a heart beat.. for 120 and 2 buckets of wings :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2009, 08:55 PM~12627431
> *where is southside hydraulics
> *


108 Campbell off of shaver..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 09:04 PM~12627551
> *108 Campbell off of shaver..
> *


GET READY 4 A HOUSE CALL :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 11:04 PM~12627551
> *108 Campbell off of shaver..
> *


SHOP CALL!!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 11:06 PM~12627582
> *GET READY 4 A HOUSE CALL :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: AFTER ME WUEY!!! LET ME BREAK THEM IN...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 6 2009, 09:06 PM~12627582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PEDO








































:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2009, 09:58 PM~12627470
> *$100 for monte i'll pick up jut sign me a paper!!!
> *


ok,thats too steep.. count me out of the bidding. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2009, 09:08 PM~12627602
> *:twak:  :twak: AFTER ME WUEY!!! LET ME BREAK THEM IN...... :biggrin:
> *


SSHH, heard that linlcon hittin high inches :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 6 2009, 09:51 PM~12627379
> *i got one .but is in NC .
> *


you can come visit Houston & bring it to me :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HEY VICTOR LOOK THE CHEERLEADERS JUST CAME OUT TO PLAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 6 2009, 05:59 PM~12625454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 ROOFS??????????? DAM THAT JUST BROKE MY SPIRITS :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 09:06 PM~12627582
> *GET READY 4 A HOUSE CALL :biggrin:
> *


Orale let's do it!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 09:08 PM~12627605
> *PURO
> PEDO
> :biggrin:
> *


.com


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 11:09 PM~12627634
> *SSHH, heard that linlcon hittin high inches :0
> *


ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 09:08 PM~12627605
> *PURO
> PEDO
> :biggrin:
> *


*HECHAS......* :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 6 2009, 09:12 PM~12627679
> *HECHAS...... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  



WHEN U GON BRING DAT LACK BACK TO HTOWN HOMIE TO BREAK SOME FOOLS OFF???????????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 11:08 PM~12627605
> *PURO
> PEDO
> :biggrin:
> *


SACO!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2009, 09:13 PM~12627697
> *SACO!!!
> *


COCHINO!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2009, 09:11 PM~12627663
> *ONLY ONE WAY TO FIND OUT!!!!
> *


I thought yall where scared of Pasadena cuz of tha cops?? Lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 11:15 PM~12627725
> *COCHINO!!!!!!!! :0
> *


MAL PENSADO, SACOMOTORS.COM....DIDNT LET ME FINISH!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2009, 09:16 PM~12627739
> *MAL PENSADO, SACOMOTORS.COM....DIDNT LET ME FINISH!!
> *


OH.............................MY BAD....... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 11:16 PM~12627737
> *I thought yall where scared of Pasadena cuz of tha cops?? Lol
> *


AINT NEVER SCARED, PLUS I CAN BOND OUT IN A HEART BEAT NOT LIKE HOUSTON OR HARRIS COUNTY!!!!!  MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALKS TU SABES....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 09:13 PM~12627690
> *:uh:
> WHEN U GON BRING DAT LACK BACK TO HTOWN HOMIE TO BREAK SOME FOOLS OFF???????????
> *


*JUST MESSIN WITH YOU !! * :biggrin: *TAKES TO LONG ON 13'S !! *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 6 2009, 09:20 PM~12627777
> *JUST MESSIN WITH YOU !!   :biggrin: TAKES TO LONG ON 13'S !!
> *


JUST PUT YO FOOT TO DA FLOOR AND YOULL BE HERE IN NO TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2009, 09:18 PM~12627757
> *AINT NEVER SCARED, PLUS I CAN BOND OUT IN A HEART BEAT NOT LIKE HOUSTON OR HARRIS COUNTY!!!!!   MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALKS TU SABES....
> *


Actually buey the cops in Pasadena aren't that bad as long as ur legit wit tha ride...they never fuck wit us.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 10:26 PM~12627876
> *Actually buey the cops in Pasadena aren't that bad as long as ur legit wit tha ride...they never fuck wit us.
> *


yea they even shut down 225 for us on a sunday afternoon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 10:16 PM~12627737
> *I thought yall where scared of Pasadena cuz of tha cops?? Lol
> *


i'm skurred of ptown police, one of em called me a fatass once and said my car was a bucket. 

and i was like fk you kracka.. and tried to stab em with a hot wing bone.. and he put me in this choke hold. you know,they got that special training and shyt. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still for sale..

rear 94-96 SS seats, gray make offer
fosgate RAVDVD! plays mp3/dvd


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 09:09 PM~12626811
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=6169&viewitem=
> 
> 
> ...



That car was built a long time ago, and it wasnt built again in Arizona...Its originally from down this area, and it still looks pretty much the same after he had Candyman paint it...but that was like around 6 years ago...45k :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 6 2009, 11:23 PM~12628704
> *That car was built a long time ago, and it wasnt built again in Arizona...Its originally from down this area, and it still looks pretty much the same after he had Candyman paint it...but that was like around 6 years ago...45k :uh:
> *


yeah, i remember the car from alot of shows. never even liked the murals. and door opening downward was stupid. i thought.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2009, 11:24 PM~12628720
> *yeah, i remember the car from alot of shows.    never even liked the murals.  and door opening downward was stupid.  i thought.
> *



I know...the guy was named Mike Luna, he redid the car so many times 2 try and make magazine, then finally it was painted by candyman, then became apart of Rollerz back in the day, next thing, he made magazine....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 11:26 PM~12627876
> *Actually buey the cops in Pasadena aren't that bad as long as ur legit wit tha ride...they never fuck wit us.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 6 2009, 11:30 PM~12627945
> *yea they even shut down 225 for us on a sunday afternoon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 12:15 AM~12628581
> *still for sale..
> 
> rear 94-96 SS seats, gray  make offer
> ...


i might know someone that needs that seat but wont find out till the morning...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 6 2009, 11:51 PM~12629133
> *i might know someone that needs that seat but wont find out till the morning...
> *


just let me know.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jan 6 2009, 10:45 PM~12627274
> *Have these rides for sale if anybody interested .
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450802
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jan 6 2009, 08:45 PM~12627274
> *Have these rides for sale if anybody interested .
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450804
> 
> ...


i want the town car pm adreess so i can go look at it :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2009, 09:08 AM~12631068
> *i want the town car pm adreess so i can go look at it  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SS rear seats sold!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

used dewalt grinder for sale. looks like shit but works fine.  $25 OBO


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 08:33 AM~12630934
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 01:04 PM~12632822
> *
> *


sup fool!!!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2009, 10:10 PM~12627647
> *2 ROOFS??????????? DAM THAT JUST BROKE MY SPIRITS  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



222222222222 ELECTRIC ROOFS!!!!!!!!!!!! DAM!!!!!! HE SHITTIN ON ******!!!!!!!! 


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:07 PM~12632846
> *sup fool!!!
> *


chillin chillin, tryin to replenish funds. trying to stick to this diet. :angry: getting back down to home wrecka weight. namean.  finna go visit main gal in joint this weekend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 01:10 PM~12632896
> *chillin chillin, tryin to replenish funds.  trying to stick to this diet.  :angry:      getting back down to home wrecka weight. namean.        finna go visit main gal in joint this weekend.
> *


you on a diet too? :cheesy: its fun huh?  

i took my trip last weekend. gonna be too busy this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:29 PM~12633093
> *you on a diet too? :cheesy: its fun huh?
> 
> i took my trip last weekend. gonna be too busy this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: i miss wings.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 6 2009, 09:10 PM~12627640
> *you can come visit Houston & bring it to me :biggrin:
> *


you have to wait till summer maybe . :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 01:32 PM~12633123
> *:angry:  i miss wings.
> *


LOL!! i know whatcha mean....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:33 PM~12633130
> *LOL!! i know whatcha mean....
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 01:39 PM~12633207
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:29 PM~12633093
> *you on a diet too? :cheesy: its fun huh?
> 
> i took my trip last weekend. gonna be too busy this weekend. :biggrin:
> *


ate popeyes today


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 01:44 PM~12633251
> *ate popeyes today
> *


 :0 NO YOU DIDNT!! YOU SUCK!!!!!!!! :angry: UGH!!! ASS!!!  

:roflmao: 

eating a delicious grapefruit... :happysad:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:00 PM~12633449
> *:0 NO YOU DIDNT!! YOU SUCK!!!!!!!! :angry: UGH!!! ASS!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...




:burn: TMI


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 7 2009, 02:04 PM~12633500
> *:burn: TMI
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 7 2009, 02:04 PM~12633500
> *:burn: TMI
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:12 PM~12633574
> *:0  :happysad:
> *


cochino... ! :nono: 

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:00 PM~12633449
> *:0 NO YOU DIDNT!! YOU SUCK!!!!!!!! :angry: UGH!!! ASS!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


Fucka ***** named diet,,,,,,150lbs strong baby SUPASKINNY FO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2009, 09:08 AM~12631068
> *i want the town car pm adreess so i can go look at it  :0
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 02:15 PM~12633603
> *cochino... ! :nono:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 02:15 PM~12633605
> *Fucka ***** named diet,,,,,,150lbs strong baby SUPASKINNY FO LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fool as skinny as your ass is...you best never think bout dieting!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:19 PM~12633636
> *fool as skinny as your ass is...you best never think bout dieting!!
> *


they anchor his ass when a gust of wind comes through.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:19 PM~12633636
> *fool as skinny as your ass is...you best never think bout dieting!!
> *


Shit I'm fatafobic!!! Ass soon as I hit 151lbs I'm dieting asap!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 02:26 PM~12633702
> *Shit I'm fatafobic!!! Ass soon as I hit 151lbs I'm dieting asap!!!!!!
> *


wtf!?! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

you worst than those broads who weight bout 80 lbs and think they fat. and i say that cause youre a guy!! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:21 PM~12633652
> *they anchor his ass when a gust of wind comes through.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 01:28 PM~12633710
> *wtf!?! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> you worst than those broads who weight bout 80 lbs and think they fat. and i say that cause youre a guy!! :uh:
> *


Shit das koo wit me,,,,,I can go to da buffet and eat allllllllllllllll I want while u n obesepimp68 sit there n eat grass salads n watch yalls bloodpressure n shit,,,,ha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 01:33 PM~12633753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:














































Its skinny ****** ent, :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 02:31 PM~12633743
> *Shit das koo wit me,,,,,I can go to da buffet and eat allllllllllllllll I want while u n obesepimp68 sit there n eat grass salads n watch yalls bloodpressure n shit,,,,ha
> *


yea im obese and have high blood pressure. :tears:

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

shit you need to hit up a several buffets!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 03:37 PM~12633794
> *:uh:
> Its skinny ****** ent, :uh:
> *


SNE? ?????? ???

http://www.sne.org/


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok pendejo now whats so funny :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 01:41 PM~12633826
> *SNE?  ?????? ???
> 
> http://www.sne.org/
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:29 PM~12633725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fly pelican! fly!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:33 PM~12633753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wwahahahah! who's the ethiopian? :roflmao: the other two look like cambodians!


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 03:42 PM~12633832
> *ok pendejo now whats so funny  :angry:
> *


werd... you got the text too???? :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:33 PM~12633753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 02:42 PM~12633832
> *ok pendejo now whats so funny  :angry:
> *


chinga tu madre puto!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 02:43 PM~12633840
> *werd... you got the text too????  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 02:39 PM~12633810
> *yea im obese and have high blood pressure. :tears:
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :uh: you better lose wieght.. i dont like self made tortas!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:43 PM~12633840
> *werd... you got the text too????  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 03:45 PM~12633862
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 02:46 PM~12633880
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:45 PM~12633862
> *:uh:
> *


chismosos in the house!!! :roflmao:

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:45 PM~12633862
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:45 PM~12633868
> *:uh: you better lose wieght.. i dont like self made tortas!
> *


thought you'd accept me regardless? :tears:

:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:48 PM~12633891
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


and yes that comment towards your brother is also reffered to you as well...so chinga tu madre tambiem :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 02:48 PM~12633889
> *chismosos in the house!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  id like to be known as mr hrnychonch aka hater aka asshole! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:49 PM~12633901
> * id like to be known as mr hrnychonch aka hater aka asshole! :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

you playin in lowrider general like that....you just begging for your ass to be in trouble again!!! :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:46 PM~12633878
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 02:48 PM~12633899
> *thought you'd accept me regardless? :tears:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


  i will. :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 02:48 PM~12633889
> *chismosos in the house!!!  :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


pura bola de jotos los de illinois  

Well except Trodder he just swings on the illinois nuts :0


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 03:45 PM~12633862
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:49 PM~12633900
> *and yes that comment towards your brother is also reffered to you as well...so chinga tu madre tambiem :angry:
> *


 :uh: :angry: thought me and you was homies? :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:50 PM~12633923
> *:uh:
> *


Had to let the gorditos know that ragalaky is hating on us fluffy folks.


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:48 PM~12633891
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 01:48 PM~12633896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



get to work!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:50 PM~12633924
> * i will. :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:51 PM~12633939
> *:uh:  :angry: thought me and you was homies? :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 02:50 PM~12633915
> *:buttkick:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> you playin in lowrider general like that....you just begging for your ass to be in trouble again!!! :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i told you already! i dont get in trouble!


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 03:51 PM~12633928
> *pura bola de jotos los de illinois
> 
> Well except Trodder he just swings on the illinois nuts :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:

wheres all the love?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:51 PM~12633928
> *pura bola de jotos los de illinois
> 
> Well except Trodder he just swings on the illinois nuts :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

watchale trodder!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=72075


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:51 PM~12633941
> *Had to let the gorditos know that ragalaky is hating on us fluffy folks.
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:51 PM~12633928
> *pura bola de jotos los de illinois
> 
> Well except Trodder he just swings on the illinois nuts :0
> *


 :uh: but they ask to come in here as back up? 

i agree with your comment on trodder though.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 02:53 PM~12633964
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> wheres all the love?!?!?!?!?!?
> *


Didnt gotti teach you anything? Show no love :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 02:43 PM~12633840
> *werd... you got the text too????  :uh:
> *


me too....not sure what to expect


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 03:52 PM~12633955
> *get to work!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:53 PM~12633972
> *watchale trodder!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=72075
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:51 PM~12633941
> *Had to let the gorditos know that ragalaky is hating on us fluffy folks.
> *


 :angry: scragalak!


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 01:53 PM~12633972
> *watchale trodder!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=72075
> *



LMAO


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:51 PM~12633928
> *pura bola de jotos los de illinois
> 
> Well except Trodder he just swings on the illinois nuts :0
> *


chinga tu madre!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:54 PM~12633980
> *:uh: but they ask to come in here as back up?
> 
> i agree with your comment on trodder though.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:53 PM~12633963
> *:uh: i told you already! i dont get in trouble!
> *


alright. if you say so.... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:54 PM~12633980
> *:uh: but they ask to come in here as back up?
> 
> i agree with your comment on trodder though.
> *


trodder's wife will put him in check with the quickness.


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 01:54 PM~12633992
> *:buttkick:
> *



Called ya, whats up?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 02:43 PM~12633840
> *werd... you got the text too????  :uh:
> *


yup :angry:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 01:55 PM~12634008
> *trodder's wife will put him in check with the quickness.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 02:52 PM~12633955
> *get to work!
> *


 :0 :0 

en la madre! el trodders ole flame! :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:53 PM~12633972
> *watchale trodder!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=72075
> *


I requested nudes


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:45 PM~12633856
> *chinga tu madre puto!
> *


_*FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 *_


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:54 PM~12633980
> *:uh: but they ask to come in here as back up?
> 
> i agree with your comment on trodder though.
> *


sheeet.... i'm gone for a day and he is like were you been I love you trodder were you been... all crying and shit.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:55 PM~12634008
> *trodder's wife will put him in check with the quickness.
> *


and mary????? :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:56 PM~12634025
> *:0  :0
> 
> en la madre! el trodders ole flame! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 03:55 PM~12633997
> *LMAO
> *


 :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:53 PM~12633973
> *
> *


 :angry: dont listen to habib looking motherfukkers!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 02:56 PM~12634027
> *I requested nudes
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:57 PM~12634033
> *and mary?????  :0  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 02:55 PM~12634006
> *alright. if you say so.... :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: want to get naughty now? :cheesy:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:55 PM~12634008
> *trodder's wife will put him in check with the quickness.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:56 PM~12634025
> *:0  :0
> 
> en la madre! el trodders ole flame! :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:58 PM~12634047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 02:56 PM~12634031
> *sheeet.... i'm gone for a day and he is like were you been I love you trodder were you been... all crying and shit....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: go back and read all my posts fuctard! you the one crying to my comps that you was gettin picked on! :uh:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 03:56 PM~12634027
> *I requested nudes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:58 PM~12634048
> *:cheesy: want to get naughty now? :cheesy:
> *


you mean on the D/L???? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:59 PM~12634058
> *:uh: go back and read all my posts fuctard! you the one crying to my comps that you was gettin picked on! :uh:
> *


calm down girls, no need for drama on "As The Asshole Turns"


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:57 PM~12634033
> *and mary?????  :0  :roflmao:
> *


who????


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: louies90, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, trodder, *ricndaregal*, caveydd81, BloCc, elspock84

:0 en la madre! we aint invading this time mr mod sir!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:01 PM~12634080
> *who????
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 03:55 PM~12634010
> *Called ya, whats up?
> *


 :ugh: 

































:angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:00 PM~12634066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tell her get on to respond to my message. :angry: 

Wrote her:

"Trodder gave me permission to request nudes. Tits are acceptable but spread buttcheeks are prefered. Gracias."


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:59 PM~12634058
> *:uh: go back and read all my posts fuctard! you the one crying to my comps that you was gettin picked on! :uh:
> *


you want me to read all my text?!?!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:01 PM~12634085
> *:ugh:
> :angel:
> *


LMAO!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:00 PM~12634074
> *you mean on the D/L???? :0
> *


:nono: i dont like Down Loaded pronoes!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:01 PM~12634086
> *Tell her get on to respond to my message. :angry:
> 
> Wrote her:
> ...


don't forget to forward them.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:01 PM~12634080
> *who????
> *


DDDZZZ NNNUUUTTTZZZZ


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:01 PM~12634078
> *calm down girls, no need for drama on "As The Asshole Turns"
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:43 PM~12633838
> *wwahahahah! DEEZ NUTZ ......GOT BY THE ETHIOPIAN :biggrin:*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:02 PM~12634091
> *:nono: i dont like Down Loaded pronoes!
> *


so picky. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:02 PM~12634093
> *DDDZZZ NNNUUUTTTZZZZ
> *


dang, all in his face. LOL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:02 PM~12634092
> *don't forget to forward them.
> *


sharing is caring. :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 01:01 PM~12634082
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: louies90, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, trodder, ricndaregal, caveydd81, BloCc, elspock84
> 
> ...


i gotta texas text talkinbout it was fitna be a pantie raid in dj latins pants :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 7 2009, 03:02 PM~12634092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:43 PM~12633838
> *wwahahahah! who's the ethiopian? :roflmao: the other two look like cambodians!
> *












Ragalac & ???


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 01:57 PM~12634036
> *:angry:
> *



:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 7 2009, 04:03 PM~12634113
> *i gotta texas text talkinbout it was fitna be a pantie raid in dj latins pants :0 :0 :0
> *


they aren't ready yet, i'm still shat stainin'em. :happysad:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 01:05 PM~12634133
> *they aren't ready yet, i'm still shat stainin'em.  :happysad:
> *


aww see ese why you makin false texts for then :no: :no:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 03:04 PM~12634125
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 he goin get in trouble then you wont see him on here for few months after :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 04:04 PM~12634125
> *:wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:06 PM~12634138
> *:0 he goin get in trouble then you wont see him on here for few months after :cheesy:
> *


not like anyone would miss ole boy anyways.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:07 PM~12634149
> *not like anyone would miss ole boy anyways.
> *


True dat!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:03 PM~12634107
> *so picky. :uh:
> *


  ok then Dirty Love?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 04:04 PM~12634125
> *:wave:
> *


didn't recognize the #, you call from work Home*BOY*? :ugh:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:01 PM~12634085
> *:ugh:
> :angel:
> *



:twak:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 7 2009, 03:03 PM~12634113
> *i gotta texas text talkinbout it was fitna be a pantie raid in dj latins pants :0 :0 :0
> *


:nono: no dirty chonies, unless they're hrnychonch's! :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 04:10 PM~12634179
> *:nono: no dirty chonies, unless they're hrnychonch's! :happysad:
> *


she's anti


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:09 PM~12634169
> *didn't recognize the #, you call from work HomeBOY?  :ugh:
> *



HOMEBOY???


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:10 PM~12634179
> *:nono: no dirty chonies, unless they're hrnychonch's! :happysad:
> *


YEAH LATIN SHITS TOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GOD DAMN MUCH!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:04 PM~12634124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 tan pa la chingada them fukkers!


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:07 PM~12634149
> *not like anyone would miss ole boy anyways.
> *


louie would miss me :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:10 PM~12634182
> *she's anti
> *


ORALE COMANDO!!!! MUST BE A BALD PANOCH THEN :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 03:04 PM~12634125
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 you gonna get him wifeowned again!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 04:11 PM~12634186
> *HOMEBOY???
> *


make room in your casa.....  

















kick out the dog while you're making room for me.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 01:10 PM~12634179
> *:nono: no dirty chonies, unless they're hrnychonch's! :happysad:
> *


dam did i miss something, when did she start wearing them again lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:12 PM~12634197
> *:0 you gonna get him wifeowned again!
> *


QUE SE LO CHINGEN QUE SE LO CHINGEN!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:10 PM~12634182
> *she's anti
> *


 :0 id sniff her pants twenty days out of the month.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:11 PM~12634189
> *louie would miss me  :cheesy:
> *


si! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 04:13 PM~12634211
> *:0 id sniff her pants twenty days out of the month.
> *


GOOD GAWD. :burn:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 03:12 PM~12634196
> *ORALE COMANDO!!!! MUST BE A BALD PANOCH THEN  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: thats my o.t. rucca you talking bout foo! :twak:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 7 2009, 03:12 PM~12634206
> *dam did i miss something, when did she start wearing them again lol
> *


  i didnt know.


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 04:13 PM~12634214
> *si! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:12 PM~12634197
> *:0 you gonna get him wifeowned again!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:14 PM~12634222
> *:angry: thats my o.t. rucca you talking bout foo! :twak:
> *


Are you goin get tha party crew on him? :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:13 PM~12634216
> *GOOD GAWD.  :burn:
> *


caballo blanco days i would stay away pendejo! :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:13 PM~12634216
> *GOOD GAWD.  :burn:
> *


X20000000000000
SMELLIN LIKE PEE AND SWEATY PANOCH! :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 7 2009, 04:15 PM~12634237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 03:15 PM~12634237
> *Are you goin get tha party crew on him? :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 04:16 PM~12634245
> *X20000000000000
> SMELLIN LIKE PEE AND SWEATY PANOCH!  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


hijue..........


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 03:16 PM~12634249
> *:0
> 
> :0
> *


yea he was scared to join a real gang so they had a party crew


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 04:16 PM~12634245
> *X20000000000000
> SMELLIN LIKE PEE AND SWEATY PANOCH!  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and yeast?!?!?!!?!??!?!???!?!?!!!!?!?!????!?!?!? :barf:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:12 PM~12634199
> *make room in your casa.....
> kick out the dog while you're making room for me.
> *



Got 2 spare bedrooms.. come on..lol


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:17 PM~12634268
> *yea he was scared to join a real gang so they had a party crew
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 04:18 PM~12634271
> *Got 2 spare bedrooms.. come on..lol
> *


can i put a glory hole through the room next to yours HOME*BOY*. :buttkick: 



:ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 03:16 PM~12634245
> *X20000000000000
> SMELLIN LIKE PEE AND SWEATY PANOCH!  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :angry: do not talk about her that way!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:18 PM~12634277
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


hey i dont need no cheerleaders, put your pom poms away


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 03:17 PM~12634268
> *yea he was scared to join a real gang so they had a party crew
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:19 PM~12634284
> *can i put a glory hole through the room next to yours HOMEBOY.  :buttkick:
> :ugh:
> *



LOL.. hells no..

oh and Bullet stays in the house.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:19 PM~12634284
> *can i put a glory hole through the room next to yours HOMEBOY.  :buttkick:
> :ugh:
> *


pm pics :happysad:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:17 PM~12634268
> *yea he was scared to join a real gang so they had a party crew
> *


does this look like a party crew to you joto!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 03:18 PM~12634271
> *Got 2 spare bedrooms.. come on..lol
> *


one for latin and the other for trodder gets kicked out of his house! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 04:20 PM~12634300
> *LOL.. hells no..
> 
> oh and Bullet stays in the house.
> *


fk it i'll kick it in his dog house then.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

yal are some fools!!! that includes you too rick!!!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 03:20 PM~12634300
> *LOL.. hells no..
> 
> oh and Bullet stays in the house.
> *













:ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:17 PM~12634266
> *hijue..........
> *


I KNOW HUH!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:21 PM~12634310
> *pm pics  :happysad:
> *


I can't pimp her out like that. LOL


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:19 PM~12634284
> *can i put a glory hole through the room next to yours HOMEBOY.  :buttkick:
> :ugh:
> *


YOU GONNA SEE TRODDER NAKED THROUGH THAT HOLE :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 7 2009, 04:22 PM~12634324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:22 PM~12634321
> *:roflmao:
> 
> yal are some fools!!! that includes you too rick!!!
> *


:ugh: so how they rubbing?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:21 PM~12634311
> *does this look like a party crew to you joto!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a big fail

that avatar must be you suckin louies dik :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:23 PM~12634328
> *I can't pimp her out like that.  LOL
> *


i mean him. :ugh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:20 PM~12634295
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 7 2009, 03:22 PM~12634324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS GONNA SAY IN LATINS CULO!


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:21 PM~12634312
> *one for latin and the other for trodder gets kicked out of his house! :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 7 2009, 03:22 PM~12634324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 en la madre! el latin and hearse been kicking it?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 7 2009, 03:22 PM~12634324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!

dayum im gettin outta here. back to myspace! :biggrin:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:24 PM~12634342
> *looks like a big fail
> 
> 
> *


take another look :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 03:24 PM~12634354
> *THATS GONNA SAY IN LATINS CULO!
> *


It talks :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 02:28 PM~12633710
> *wtf!?! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> you worst than those broads who weight bout 80 lbs and think they fat. and i say that cause youre a guy!! :uh:
> *


i broke a brawd like that once. left her there in motel room and burned out. good thing room was in her name. RIP :angel:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM~12634361
> *LMMFAO!!
> 
> dayum im gettin outta here. back to myspace! :biggrin:
> *


  daym!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 04:24 PM~12634354
> *THATS GONNA SAY IN LATINS CULO!
> *


this butt says exit only homie. you've seen proof.


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 02:22 PM~12634315
> *fk it i'll kick it in his dog house then.
> *



Plenty of room there too, if thats your preference...in the da DOG HOUSE


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM~12634361
> *LMMFAO!!
> 
> dayum im gettin outta here. back to myspace! :biggrin:
> *


*FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM~12634368
> *i broke a brawd like that once.  left her there in motel room and burned out.    good thing room was in her name.    RIP  :angel:
> *


for real....*RIP!!!*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM~12634361
> *LMMFAO!!
> 
> dayum im gettin outta here. back to myspace! :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY GET BACK HERE WE WANNA KNOW WHY LOUIE WANTS TO SMELL UR DIRTY PANTS!! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM~12634368
> *i broke a brawd like that once.  left her there in motel room and burned out.    good thing room was in her name.    RIP  :angel:
> *


 :uh: thats when 400lbs meets a lil girl going 10mph! :uh: pedo!


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:25 PM~12634372
> *this butt says exit only homie.  you've seen proof.
> *


All the homies around the park said they have been balls deep in your culo... so whatchu talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM~12634370
> * daym!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM~12634361
> *LMMFAO!!
> 
> dayum im gettin outta here. back to myspace! :biggrin:
> *


gonna ot put more of those teasin' pics where you showing off cleavage? :uh: 

might as well stop b/s'n and show the goods!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 03:26 PM~12634389
> *HEY HEY GET BACK HERE WE WANNA KNOW WHY LOUIE WANTS TO SMELL UR DIRTY PANTS!!  :biggrin:
> *


  if you only knew!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 04:27 PM~12634392
> *All the homies around the park said they have been balls deep in your culo... so whatchu talkin' bout Willis?
> *


i knew that was you.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:27 PM~12634393
> *:happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: so whats up with that d/l?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 04:27 PM~12634394
> *gonna ot put more of those teasin' pics where you showing off cleavage?  :uh:
> 
> might as well stop b/s'n and show the goods!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i can't even comment on those pics. LOL hno:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:29 PM~12634417
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i can't even comment on those pics.  LOL  hno:
> *


  we havent gone that far in our relationship, for her to share that picture with me.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:25 PM~12634362
> *take another look  :cheesy:
> *


took awhile wetard!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:30 PM~12634431
> *took awhile wetard!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 03:26 PM~12634389
> *HEY HEY GET BACK HERE WE WANNA KNOW WHY LOUIE WANTS TO SMELL UR DIRTY PANTS!!  :biggrin:
> *


new avitar para mi compadre Louie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 7 2009, 03:26 PM~12634378
> *FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


EXMUTHAFKINXACTLY!!!  

FK WHAT YA HEARD CAUSE I BET ITS AS FAKE AS THE BITCH WHO TOLD YOU!  

:biggrin:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:30 PM~12634431
> *took awhile wetard!
> 
> 
> ...


when I first posted it, it was there... then after my next post it was gone, then I had to send it to photobucket and then it was all good.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 7 2009, 03:31 PM~12634449
> *new avitar para mi compadre Louie
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 but she dont wear undies comps!


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:31 PM~12634445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't you have a shit to go take pictures of or something?!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:32 PM~12634455
> *EXMUTHAFKINXACTLY!!!
> 
> FK WHAT YA HEARD CAUSE I BET ITS AS FAKE AS THE BITCH WHO TOLD YOU!
> ...


_You spend alotta time on myspace huh lol_


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:32 PM~12634455
> *EXMUTHAFKINXACTLY!!!
> 
> FK WHAT YA HEARD CAUSE I BET ITS AS FAKE AS THE BITCH WHO TOLD YOU!
> ...


  my comps dont like that word dear.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:32 PM~12634455
> *EXMUTHAFKINXACTLY!!!
> 
> FK WHAT YA HEARD CAUSE I BET ITS AS FAKE AS THE BITCH WHO TOLD YOU!
> ...


SO YOU DO WEAR UNDIES?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 04:32 PM~12634458
> *:0 but she dont wear undies comps!
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:33 PM~12634467
> *don't you have a shit to go take pictures of or something?!?!!?!?!?!?
> *


 :uh: now hes gonna send you a pic of it. :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:34 PM~12634475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 7 2009, 03:27 PM~12634394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Jan 7 2009, 03:26 PM~12634389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 03:33 PM~12634474
> *SO YOU DO WEAR UNDIES??  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:twak: wth? why are you asking her for? :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:34 PM~12634475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  im mexican adn fat, you know i can eat some pussy gato.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 03:34 PM~12634487
> *Agreed
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

TZIN.... :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:35 PM~12634491
> *dont listen to louie...hes a fool. but you should know that already.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


  my lil brother dont know shit.



:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2009, 03:33 PM~12634474
> *SO YOU DO WEAR UNDIES??  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YES!!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:38 PM~12634532
> *YES!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: how much shipped to 60085?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:32 PM~12634455
> *EXMUTHAFKINXACTLY!!!
> 
> FK WHAT YA HEARD CAUSE I BET ITS AS FAKE AS THE BITCH WHO TOLD YOU!
> ...


 :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:41 PM~12634560
> *:cheesy: how much shipped to 60085?
> *


or 60073 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:38 PM~12634532
> *YES!!!!!
> *


you know routine.. pics of didn't happen.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:34 PM~12634475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 7 2009, 03:42 PM~12634572
> *or 60073  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: you too? shes mines only! 

but ill let you get a sniff when i get them comps. :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 03:42 PM~12634574
> *you know routine..  pics of didn't happen.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

AND OUT OF NO WHERE....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam hny see wat happens when u make fun of us skinny folks,,,,,,,,,,u get the htown topic raided by chonisniffers,,,,,ha


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 03:38 PM~12634532
> *YES!!!!!
> *


grannie panties??? thongs?? bikini?? or just straight period draws all yr :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 03:50 PM~12634645
> *Dam hny see wat happens when u make fun of us skinny folks,,,,,,,,,,u get the htown topic raided by chonisniffers,,,,,ha
> *


 :uh: fuck you cambodian looking motherfukker! i will send you thirty cents a day do you can eat some food! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck al dat shit on another note they got all these real life er and er 24 7 reality hospital shows,,,,,,they need to do one them hoes here at lbj hospital,,,,,,,,,,,,,man I aint been here in so long I forgot how much of a zoo this place is!!!!!!! Man o man


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 02:57 PM~12634707
> *:uh: fuck you cambodian looking motherfukker! i will send you thirty cents a day do you can eat some food! :uh:
> *


Koo wit me,,,,,,u still aint gon sniff hnys chonies ill send u my address for the money tho


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 03:58 PM~12634713
> *Fuck al dat shit on another note they got all these real life er and er 24 7 reality hospital shows,,,,,,they need to do one them hoes here at lbj hospital,,,,,,,,,,,,,man I aint been here in so long I forgot how much of a zoo this place is!!!!!!! Man o man
> *


 :uh: guat? you need to check yourself into an anorexic hospital and get yoself fed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 7 2009, 04:50 PM~12634640
> *AND OUT OF NO WHERE....
> 
> 
> ...


damn, lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:01 PM~12634743
> *:uh: guat? you need to check yourself into an anorexic hospital and get yoself fed.
> *


Ha u gon need to check urself in also after u smell hnys chonies,,,or the lack of her chonies


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 04:01 PM~12634732
> *Koo wit me,,,,,,u still aint gon sniff hnys chonies ill send u my address for the money tho
> *


 :uh: says who?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:02 PM~12634747
> *damn, lol
> *


wtf time zone is juanito in?? your 4:02 quote is quoting his 4:50pm quote :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 04:03 PM~12634759
> *Ha u gon need to check urself in also after u smell hnys chonies,,,or the lack of her chonies
> *


if i smack you with a rolled up newspaper.. how many flies am i gonna kill off of you? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 7 2009, 05:04 PM~12634766
> *wtf time zone is juanito in?? your 4:02 quote is quoting his 4:50pm quote  :0
> *


yours is 5:04???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 04:01 PM~12634743
> *:uh: guat? you need to check yourself into an anorexic hospital and get yoself fed.
> *


nonono picking up some consumption prevention so he wont be consuming anytime soon.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:05 PM~12634778
> *yours is 5:04???
> *


Back to the future!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:03 PM~12634760
> *:uh: says who?
> *


Iono heard a certain lonestar gets kinda jealous when ****** hit on his BABE,,,,,,,,:0:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 7 2009, 04:05 PM~12634779
> *nonono  picking up some consumption prevention so he wont be consuming  anytime soon.
> *


  words bigger then 6 letters are to long for me to unnerstan.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b56kKRxWIc


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 04:06 PM~12634789
> *Iono heard a certain lonestar gets kinda jealous when ****** hit on his BABE,,,,,,,,:0:
> *


 :0 trust issues i take it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 04:06 PM~12634790
> * words bigger then 6 letters are to long for me to unnerstan.
> *



ooh que la! is no funee if i haz to splain it to jew.

ese vato consumed his baby...so now he needs contrasumtives.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2009, 05:07 PM~12634797
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b56kKRxWIc
> *


lol


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:07 PM~12634803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that nigerian is counting his money he scammed with his internet scams!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 04:07 PM~12634803
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ese vato!

In about 30 days I got a $12,000 check from the government which I never got to pay back, and started an banking a cool $5k a month with about 12 hours of work each week. No joke. All I did was fill out 2 forms online for free grants (government money):

Step 1: Free Grant Kit - Costs $1.99 for shipping.

Step 2: Government Grant Connect - Costs $3 for shipping.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 7 2009, 04:08 PM~12634808
> *ooh que la!  is no funee if i haz to splain it to jew.
> 
> ese vato consumed his baby...so now he needs contrasumtives.
> *


 :0 so you are saying he swallows man babies? :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 04:10 PM~12634829
> *:0 so you are saying he swallows man babies? :0
> *


no...well ....i really dont know...couldnt say either way...

but once upon a blue moon he thought consume and conceive was the same thing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 7 2009, 05:10 PM~12634827
> *ese vato!
> 
> In about 30 days I got a $12,000 check from the government which I never got to pay back, and started an banking a cool $5k a month with about 12 hours of work each week.  No joke. All I did was fill out 2 forms online for free grants (government money):
> ...


that ad is on layitlow when you come in w/o logging in.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 7 2009, 04:11 PM~12634837
> *no...well ....i really dont know...couldnt say either way...
> 
> but once upon a blue moon he thought consume and conceive was the same thing
> *


wahahahahahahahahahaha! que pendejo! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 04:09 PM~12634819
> *:0 that nigerian is counting his money he scammed with his internet scams!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 7 2009, 03:50 PM~12634645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 7 2009, 03:11 PM~12634837
> *no...well ....i really dont know...couldnt say either way...
> 
> but once upon a blue moon he thought consume and conceive was the same thing
> *


DON'T MATTER I WAS CONNNNNNNBEATIN ITUP IN DA BACK SEAT!!!! Lol


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:13 PM~12634860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahahaha! exactly! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 05:13 PM~12634860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 05:04 PM~12634770
> *if i smack you with a rolled up newspaper.. how many flies am i gonna kill off of you? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I didn't laugh until i remembered he's Ethiopian

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 04:17 PM~12634895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I didn't laugh until i remembered he's Ethiopian
> ...


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i was consuming a baby in back seat -ragalac- 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


classic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2009, 04:32 PM~12634455
> *EXMUTHAFKINXACTLY!!!
> 
> FK WHAT YA HEARD CAUSE I BET ITS AS FAKE AS THE BITCH WHO TOLD YOU!
> ...


Like I Said Uus A Gangsta ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 03:17 PM~12634895
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I didn't laugh until i remembered he's Ethiopian
> ...


Pendejos,,,,,,,,,ur moms ethiopian,,,,,,,,I'm da hispancic one out of them pics,,,,,,the "ethiopian" one is my homeboy,,,,,,,I'm just skinny


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 05:21 PM~12634924
> *Pendejos,,,,,,,,,ur moms ethiopian,,,,,,,,I'm da hispancic one out of them pics,,,,,,the "ethiopian" one is my homeboy,,,,,,,I'm just skinny
> *


what do I know... all you fucking Ethiopians looks the same to me...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 03:19 PM~12634910
> *i was consuming a baby in back seat  -ragalac-
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> classic
> *


Least I can fit into a backseat :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 04:21 PM~12634924
> *Pendejos,,,,,,,,,ur moms ethiopian,,,,,,,,I'm da hispancic one out of them pics,,,,,,the "ethiopian" one is my homeboy,,,,,,,I'm just skinny
> *


 :uh: so you're a light skinned ethiopian then.


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 05:19 PM~12634910
> *i was consuming a baby in back seat  -ragalac-
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> classic
> *


only an Ethiopian would consume a baby!!! Especially in the back seat!! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 04:22 PM~12634936
> *what do I know... all you fucking Ethiopians looks the same to me...
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 05:13 PM~12634855
> *that ad is on layitlow when you come in w/o logging in.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 03:24 PM~12634952
> *:uh: so you're a light skinned ethiopian then.
> *


 now ur learning mija


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:24 PM~12634956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Well worth the drive, had fun at the 08 picnic


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2009, 04:27 PM~12634975
> * now ur learning mija
> *


 :uh: ****** im not nigerian!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 7 2009, 05:26 PM~12634971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


won't make it this year.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 04:27 PM~12634982
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 05:24 PM~12634956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 04:29 PM~12635004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 04:24 PM~12634954
> *only an Ethiopian would consume a baby!!! Especially in the back seat!! :cheesy:
> *


ragalac looks kinda ethiopian actually. just FYI


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 04:29 PM~12635001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 05:30 PM~12635019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 03:31 PM~12635021
> *ragalac looks kinda ethiopian actually.      just FYI
> *


PM PICS OF THAT GRINDER WAY


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 04:32 PM~12635035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 7 2009, 02:11 PM~12634186
> *HOMEBOY???
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2009, 05:34 PM~12635058
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


esta cabron la situacion. lol


----------



## trodder (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 7 2009, 05:34 PM~12635051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Jan 7 2009, 05:39 PM~12635105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 05:28 PM~12634990
> *:uh: ****** im not nigerian!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2009, 05:48 PM~12635191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2009, 04:33 PM~12635044
> *PM PICS OF THAT GRINDER WAY
> *


pm sent


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up GALLO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea so anyways back to lowriding.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2009, 04:48 PM~12635839
> *yea so anyways back to lowriding.
> *


*INDEED X100000000000000000*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2009, 05:48 PM~12635839
> *yea so anyways back to lowriding.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yawn


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2009, 05:01 PM~12635973
> *yawn
> *


READY FOR SUNDAY HOMIE...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 04:59 PM~12635959
> *:uh:
> *


oops did i say the wrong thing


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 7 2009, 06:14 PM~12636093
> *READY FOR SUNDAY HOMIE...
> *


Yup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2009, 06:53 PM~12636439
> *oops did i say the wrong thing
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2009, 05:53 PM~12636439
> *oops did i say the wrong thing
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

look like everbody ready for sunday, but me. :angry: 

well fk ya'll..sunday imma chillin in back yard and bbq all by my damn self.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 06:11 PM~12636603
> *look like everbody ready for sunday, but me.  :angry:
> 
> well fk ya'll..sunday imma chillin in back yard and bbq all by my damn self.
> ...


YOU JUST KEEP BOYCOTTING HLC EVENTS MR ONLY THE LONELY :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 7 2009, 07:30 PM~12636747
> *YOU JUST KEEP BOYCOTTING HLC EVENTS  MR ONLY THE LONELY :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


boycot 09' !!!


so screw you senor chairman


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 06:48 PM~12636945
> *boycot 09' !!!
> so screw you senor chairman
> *


YOU FORGOT ANOTHER T ...
MR LONELY


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 07:11 PM~12636603
> *look like everbody ready for sunday, but me.  :angry:
> 
> well fk ya'll..sunday imma chillin in back yard and bbq all by my damn self.
> ...



HAVE YOUR OWN PICNIC WITH YOURSELF N YOUR RUST BUCKET


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 7 2009, 08:58 PM~12637054
> *HAVE YOUR OWN PICNIC WITH YOURSELF N YOUR RUST BUCKET
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

what up Frank? :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

you can put sold on that monte homie. we should be giving you a call tomorrow or friday. and get me that list of cutty parts


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 7 2009, 09:00 PM~12637664
> *you can put sold on that monte homie. we should be giving you a call tomorrow or friday. and get me that list of cutty parts
> *


`Whats the deal !! Thats coo I got you !! It will be a short list !LOL You should of took that battery with you to get another one .


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2009, 05:48 PM~12635839
> *yea so anyways back to lowriding.
> *


 :0 :ugh: :runstoofftopic:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

pall wall is a offical member of the ROLLERZ ONLY Houston 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 7 2009, 07:51 PM~12636974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe i will. oh wait, bucket ain't even at the crib.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 7 2009, 10:18 PM~12637860
> *:0  :ugh: :runstoofftopic:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 7 2009, 09:27 PM~12637963
> *pall wall is a offical member of the ROLLERZ ONLY Houston
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw
> *


i aint know he had lows. post em up!  can't view youtube from work. :angry:


----------



## jusjuiceit (Nov 2, 2008)

got this for 6,000 pm me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 09:49 PM~12638184
> *i aint know he had lows.    post em up!      can't view youtube from work.  :angry:
> *


GROUPIE! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 7 2009, 06:58 PM~12637054
> *HAVE YOUR OWN PICNIC WITH YOURSELF N YOUR RUST BUCKET
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 7 2009, 09:13 PM~12638462
> *
> *


what up homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2009, 09:15 PM~12638497
> *what up homie
> *


chillin back in houston gettin ready to go back to cali next week :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 7 2009, 09:16 PM~12638509
> *chillin back in houston gettin ready to go back to cali next week  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 7 2009, 08:27 PM~12637963
> *pall wall is a offical member of the ROLLERZ ONLY Houston
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw
> *


 :dunno: :ugh: :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2009, 09:18 PM~12638525
> *
> *


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 7 2009, 05:14 PM~12636093
> *READY FOR SUNDAY HOMIE...
> *


YEAH WE COMING ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 06:11 PM~12636603
> *look like everbody ready for sunday, but me.  :angry:
> 
> well fk ya'll..sunday imma chillin in back yard and bbq all by my damn self.
> ...


:uh: :uh: :uh: aww u have no friends :tears: :tears: :tears: oh and where is my frikeeen wheel :twak: :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 7 2009, 10:27 PM~12637963
> *pall wall is a offical member of the ROLLERZ ONLY Houston
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw
> *


u shur about that....cuz he had an exensive taste shirt on also that day


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

this just became official yesterday of him been a Rollerz Only


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 8 2009, 10:03 AM~12641944
> *this just became official yesterday of him been a Rollerz Only
> *


 :biggrin: ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLREADY!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Los Dorados! http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2a7bddx&s=5


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone know a shop in houston that does seatbelts?? my seatbelts are all fucked up, let me know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 8 2009, 11:44 AM~12642170
> *anyone know a shop in houston that does seatbelts?? my seatbelts are all fucked up, let me know
> *


as in torn? junkyard.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

i want black ones so it has to be a custom job, but i cant find a upholstry shop that does them


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 8 2009, 09:58 AM~12642280
> *i want black ones so it has to be a custom job, but i cant find a upholstry shop that does them
> *



GOOGLE is a friend

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/details/...QQUS-SBELT.html


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 8 2009, 09:03 AM~12641944
> *this just became official yesterday of him been a Rollerz Only
> *



SO YALL RIDIN SLAB NOW HUH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 8 2009, 02:47 AM~12640865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Rivistyle


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2009, 06:48 PM~12636945
> *boycot 09' !!!
> so screw you senor chairman
> *


scared to come out and play????? :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 7 2009, 03:10 PM~12634827
> *ese vato!
> 
> In about 30 days I got a $12,000 check from the government which I never got to pay back, and started an banking a cool $5k a month with about 12 hours of work each week.  No joke. All I did was fill out 2 forms online for free grants (government money):
> ...


ballin!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 8 2009, 11:49 AM~12642630
> *scared to come out and play????? :uh:
> *


yeah. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SS rear seats available again.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 8 2009, 12:41 PM~12642565
> *Rivistyle
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2009, 03:34 PM~12635058
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Dang Sweetz.... :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

oh lawd. lol


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 8 2009, 11:17 AM~12642394
> *SO YALL RIDIN SLAB NOW HUH
> *



:twak: :nono:


----------



## Cely (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2009, 11:44 AM~12643126
> *oh lawd. lol
> *



Shut yo mouth.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Paul WAll should start his own club instead of being a follower

And expensive taste shirt he was wearing slim, was prolly for the music group he either was or is in with travis barker and DJ AM, not the car club.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 8 2009, 11:44 AM~12642170
> *anyone know a shop in houston that does seatbelts?? my seatbelts are all fucked up, let me know
> *


theres this one place where i buy all my upholstery stuff at.i gotta find the number.when i do ill pm you.


----------



## PAUL WALL (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 02:22 PM~12643444
> *Paul WAll should start his own club instead of being a follower
> 
> And expensive taste shirt he was wearing slim, was prolly for the music group he either was or is in with travis barker and DJ AM, not the car club.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao: 


:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAUL WALL_@Jan 8 2009, 01:30 PM~12643506
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAUL WALL_@Jan 8 2009, 01:30 PM~12643506
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAUL WALL_@Jan 8 2009, 01:30 PM~12643506
> *:uh:
> *


lemming


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cely_@Jan 8 2009, 12:41 PM~12643092
> *Dang Sweetz.... :twak:  :cheesy:
> *


not this shit again :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 01:58 PM~12643697
> *lemming
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 02:58 PM~12643701
> *not this shit again  :uh:
> *


boiler is going to have to shack up in the room with trodder. i want my own room. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 02:58 PM~12643697
> *lemming
> *


why are you calling him a rodent? lol


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2009, 02:03 PM~12643738
> *why are you calling him a rodent?  lol
> *



the lemmings are coming the lemmings are coming...whats that ommercial for fedex?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRUK9cHFJ5s


The myth of lemming mass suicide is long-standing and has been popularized by a number of factors. Due to their association with this odd behaviour, lemming suicide is a frequently-used metaphor in reference to people who go along unquestioningly with popular opinion, with potentially dangerous or fatal consequences. This is the theme of the video game Lemmings, where the player attempts to save the mindlessly marching rodents from walking to their deaths.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 03:16 PM~12643834
> *the lemmings are coming the lemmings are coming...whats that ommercial for fedex??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRUK9cHFJ5s
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemming


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2009, 02:18 PM~12643852
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemming
> *


ummm yeah....thats where I got the myth and metaphor information.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

This time is really happening !!!
*Special Invite and discount for layitlow users and Car Clubs.Hit me up for more info[/u]*


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy holidays.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 8 2009, 02:32 PM~12643937
> *Happy holidays.
> *


 :uh: 

You must of had alot to drink


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

some what I was barbecuing when 12am hit. lol how was yours?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

does anyone know how to mke a car club offical?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jan 8 2009, 02:16 PM~12643834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to paypal me $100


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 8 2009, 03:29 PM~12643919
> *This time is really happening !!!
> Special Invite and discount for layitlow users and Car Clubs.Hit me up for more info[/u]
> 
> ...


*No Hop?* :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lets hope not, seen enough videos and pics of hoppers with missing bumpers or grills, buckled panels. and sherwin williams paint, looking like stevie wonder painted it.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 04:28 PM~12644314
> *lets hope not, seen enough videos and pics of any hoppers with missing bumpers or grills, buckled panels.  and sherwin williams paint, looking like looks stevie wonder painted it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jan 7 2009, 09:04 PM~12637698
> *`Whats the deal !! Thats coo I got you !! It will be a short list !LOL You should of took that battery with you to get another one .
> *


didn't even think about it. fuck it i'll do it later.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 02:28 PM~12644314
> *lets hope not, seen enough videos and pics of  hoppers with missing bumpers or grills, buckled panels.  and sherwin williams paint, looking like looks stevie wonder painted it.
> *


Bahahahaha ***** said stevie wonder paint jobs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2009, 03:53 PM~12644934
> *
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2009, 04:14 PM~12645099
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: back at u cambodian...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 10:23 AM~12642443
> *was running late for work yesterday. my bad.  i get off early tomorrow.so meet me   730pm taco cabana.. be there.   have my $ and like i said no coins this time. i aint no fk'n slot machine.
> 
> *


  are you buying them 2 whole chicken dinners again? with a diet coke / :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 8 2009, 01:29 PM~12643919
> *This time is really happening !!!
> Special Invite and discount for layitlow users and Car Clubs.Hit me up for more info[/u]
> 
> ...


  empire will be there


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jan 8 2009, 01:47 AM~12640864
> *YEAH WE COMING ...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 8 2009, 05:24 PM~12645180
> * are you buying them 2 whole chicken dinners again? with a diet coke / :0
> *


maybe.. and i'm diabetic.. everything has to be with diet coke. even rum!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 02:22 PM~12643444
> *Paul WAll should start his own club instead of being a follower
> 
> And expensive taste shirt he was wearing slim, was prolly for the music group he either was or is in with travis barker and DJ AM, not the car club.
> *



he could off start his own club if he wanted to but he chose to roll with us ROLLERZ ONLY. So everybody is a follower for being in a car club?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 8 2009, 01:23 PM~12643456
> *theres this one place where i buy all my upholstery stuff at.i gotta find the number.when i do ill pm you.
> *


sound good, i hope your able to find the number


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 8 2009, 02:29 PM~12643919
> *This time is really happening !!!
> Special Invite and discount for layitlow users and Car Clubs.Hit me up for more info[/u]
> 
> ...


ama tell my crew about this so HOUSTON IMPALAS n CAPRICES might roll up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 8 2009, 06:44 PM~12645867
> *ama tell my crew about this so HOUSTON IMPALAS n CAPRICES might roll up
> *


INC in tha house! :0


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

whats the address to the car show?, i cant read that little ass map at all


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 8 2009, 06:45 PM~12645883
> *INC in tha house! :0
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 8 2009, 06:49 PM~12645923
> *:biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


I have a 96 comin for BWILL! :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone want some lowrider VHS videos?


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 8 2009, 06:51 PM~12645947
> *I have a 96 comin for BWILL!  :0
> *


who is this??? you know ricky bobby AKA BWILL LOL


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 8 2009, 06:54 PM~12645976
> *who is this??? you know ricky bobby AKA BWILL LOL
> *


HA! yea man he was makin fun of my 2000 Imp so got get em with a 96 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 8 2009, 07:53 PM~12645967
> *anyone want some lowrider VHS videos?
> 
> 
> ...


wish i had a vcr


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 8 2009, 06:55 PM~12646000
> *HA! yea man he was makin fun of my 2000 Imp so got get em with a 96 :cheesy:
> *


lol yea he hates fwd impala, you got the impala already?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 8 2009, 06:57 PM~12646013
> *lol yea he hates fwd impala, you got the impala already?
> *


Na he sent me link to the one on craigslist but dont know about it. has like 200k miles on it... would want get one with lower miles.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 8 2009, 05:57 PM~12646012
> *wish i had a vcr
> *


me 2 :angry: thinking of geting them transfered to dvd


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 8 2009, 05:57 PM~12646012
> *wish i had a vcr
> *


*Vice-President of C.A.S.P.E.R. - Chicanos Against Single Ply toilEt Paper*

rivistyle must be the prez


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

texas bowties i know where is a 96 impala with 3000 og miles he wants 19000


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 8 2009, 06:58 PM~12646028
> *Na he sent me link to the one on craigslist but dont know about it. has like 200k miles on it... would want get one with lower miles.
> *


or you could you but a caprice with an LT1, thats what i got,


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone here cruises on airline on sundays?


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 8 2009, 06:58 PM~12646028
> *Na he sent me link to the one on craigslist but dont know about it. has like 200k miles on it... would want get one with lower miles.
> *


or you could buy a caprice with an LT1, thats what i got,


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 8 2009, 07:59 PM~12646043
> *Vice-President of C.A.S.P.E.R. - Chicanos Against Single Ply toilEt Paper
> 
> rivistyle must be the prez
> *


naw dj latino is :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Jan 8 2009, 07:02 PM~12646083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always wanted 96 ss so got look :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 8 2009, 07:53 PM~12645967
> *anyone want some lowrider VHS videos?
> 
> 
> ...


What Cali Swangin's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Jan 8 2009, 06:28 PM~12645708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but thats being fake. :uh: i ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin, namsayin'


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2009, 04:06 PM~12644162
> *No Hop? :biggrin:
> *


WAT U BRINGING???? WE CAN ALWAYS MAKE ONE!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 8 2009, 06:55 PM~12646000
> *HA! yea man he was makin fun of my 2000 Imp so got get em with a 96 :cheesy:
> *


fk a 2000+ impala.. learned my lesson..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 04:28 PM~12644314
> *lets hope not, seen enough videos and pics of  hoppers with missing bumpers or grills, buckled panels.  and sherwin williams paint, looking like stevie wonder painted it.
> *



















:uh: :uh: ALWAY HATTIN..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 8 2009, 08:47 PM~12646498
> *WAT U BRINGING???? WE CAN ALWAYS MAKE ONE!!!!
> *


91 Mazda B2200 In storage...Waiting till I got some $$$ to build


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 8 2009, 06:28 PM~12645708
> *he could off start his own club if he wanted to but he chose to roll with us  ROLLERZ ONLY. So everybody is a follower for being in a car club?
> *


I expected more from such an innovative performer. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 08:30 PM~12646868
> *I expected more from such an innovative performer. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2009, 08:52 PM~12646546
> *91 Mazda B2200 In storage...Waiting till I got some $$$ to build
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HAVE A 94 FLEETWOOD FOR SALE, LT1 MOTOR $1200 
MIGHT EVEN PART IT OUT DEPENDING ON WHO NEEDS WHAT!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 02:28 PM~12644314
> *lets hope not, seen enough videos and pics of  hoppers with missing bumpers or grills, buckled panels.  and sherwin williams paint, looking like stevie wonder painted it.
> *


*SWIMMING POOL PAINT WITH AIRPLANE CYLINDERS IN THE BACK.......* :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 07:48 PM~12646510
> *fk a 2000+ impala..  learned my lesson..
> 
> 
> ...


Yea was nothing special just something to get from point A to point B. When I bought it I was also lookin at 96 but just didnt want get it ad put crazy miles since i was traveling so much so got the disposable car. Served me good for what i needed it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:29 AM~12641745
> *u shur about that....cuz he had an exensive taste shirt on also that day
> *


expensive taste is the thing he has with alot of artist. thats not the club, the club got that logo and name from them


:uh: repost


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 8 2009, 08:04 PM~12647212
> *SWIMMING POOL PAINT WITH AIRPLANE CYLINDERS IN THE BACK.......  :biggrin:
> *


Ha man wit dump truck used batteries in da trunk!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 8 2009, 08:19 PM~12647334
> *expensive taste is the thing he has with alot of artist. thats not the club, the club got that logo and name from them
> :uh:  repost
> *


NO SHIT CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2009, 08:34 PM~12647490
> *NO SHIT CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2009, 09:34 PM~12647490
> *NO SHIT CAPTAIN OBVIOUS!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


stfu supa skinny


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*lonelysixty8*,Jan 8 2009, 07:32 PM~12646891]
:0
[/quote]
see you there ...   








*HLC PRESENTS 3RD ANNUAL NEW YEAR PICNIC
TOM BASS REGIONAL PARK 1
PAVILLION# 1
3452 FELLOWS RD @ "288" S.SAM HOUSTON BELTWAY 8
12-5PM
SUNDAY 1/11/09
B.Y.O.G.
LETS KICK IN THE NEW YEAR WITH
"SUPPORT, RESPECT AND UNITY"

CONTACT INFO
GOOFY 832 213 8219
JOE 832 641 2087
DOMINO 832 859 8377 *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 8 2009, 08:35 PM~12647497
> *stfu supa skinny
> *


Hey,,,,,do me favor,,,,,STFU SUPA SHORT!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 8 2009, 08:37 PM~12647524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2009, 08:37 PM~12647526
> *Hey,,,,,do me favor,,,,,STFU SUPA SHORT!!!!
> *


BIG SKEETSKEETWOOD..tight name for ya ride...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 8 2009, 09:19 PM~12647334
> *expensive taste is the thing he has with alot of artist. thats not the club, the club got that logo and name from them
> :uh:  repost
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 8 2009, 08:39 PM~12647544
> *BIG SKEETSKEETWOOD..tight name for ya ride...
> *


 figure I'd giva da bitch a name since dats about all its getin done lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

yall mean, im leaving bye


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 02:22 PM~12643444
> *Paul WAll should start his own club instead of being a follower
> 
> And expensive taste shirt he was wearing slim, was prolly for the music group he either was or is in with travis barker and DJ AM, not the car club.
> *


no it said expensive taste car club


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 8 2009, 09:44 PM~12647616
> *yall mean, im leaving bye
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 8 2009, 08:44 PM~12647616
> *yall mean, im leaving bye
> *


LOOKS LIKE ITS YOUR TURN..LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12647632
> *no it said expensive taste car club
> *


Not like da modafucka gon actually care if he in a dam cc or not like he aint got enough shit to worry bout,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2009, 08:49 PM~12647673
> *Not like da modafucka gon actually care if he in a dam cc or not like he aint got enough shit to worry bout,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


I WANT TO SEE WHAT RIDE OR RIDES DID HE JOIN WITH..I WOULD LIKE TO SEE HIS LOLO OR SLAB..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 8 2009, 08:50 PM~12647682
> *I WANT TO SEE WHAT RIDE OR RIDES DID HE JOIN WITH..I WOULD LIKE TO SEE HIS LOLO OR SLAB..
> *


Prolly a whole bunch of stock luxury cars or some car he bought from somebody else,,,,,,,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 8 2009, 10:19 PM~12647334
> *expensive taste is the thing he has with alot of artist. thats not the club, the club got that logo and name from them
> :uh:  repost
> *


bitch i know where tha shit came from......i know..... rolled with ....or have had a few conversations with most of the northside houston rappers .........PAUL is a real good dude....he dont say much... has some nice rides but he dosent know what it is to be a rider.......definently not a person i would let in individuals.....gotta want it fo life not do it cuz its cool for the moment......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:01 PM~12647827
> *bitch i know where tha shit came from......i know..... rolled with ....or have had a few conversations with most of the northside houston rappers .........PAUL  is a real good dude....he dont say much... has some nice rides but he dosent know what it is to be a rider.......definently not a person i would let in individuals.....gotta want it fo life not do it cuz its cool for the moment......
> *


 :0 :0 TRUE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:01 PM~12647827
> *bitch i know where tha shit came from......i know..... rolled with ....or have had a few conversations with most of the northside houston rappers .........PAUL  is a real good dude....he dont say much... has some nice rides but he dosent know what it is to be a rider.......definently not a person i would let in individuals.....gotta want it fo life not do it cuz its cool for the moment......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 11:01 PM~12647827
> *bitch i know where tha shit came from......i know..... rolled with ....or have had a few conversations with most of the northside houston rappers .........PAUL  is a real good dude....he dont say much... has some nice rides but he dosent know what it is to be a rider.......definently not a person i would let in individuals.....gotta want it fo life not do it cuz its cool for the moment......
> *


AND DON'T GET THA SHIT TWISTED I AINT HATTIN ON ROLLERZ OR PAUL BEING IN ROLLERZ.....CONGRATS ON THE NEW MEMBER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:07 PM~12647894
> *AND DON'T GET THA SHIT TWISTED I AINT HATTIN ON ROLLERZ OR PAUL BEING IN ROLLERZ.....CONGRATS ON THE NEW MEMBER
> *


dmx and now paul wall :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2009, 09:08 PM~12647902
> *dmx and now paul wall  :0
> *


FOOL ON LOCK.ON SOME DOG FIGHTING CHARGES IN AZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 8 2009, 10:10 PM~12647926
> *FOOL ON LOCK.ON SOME DOG FIGHTING CHARGES IN AZ
> *


musta missed alot of meetings. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 8 2009, 09:10 PM~12647926
> *FOOL ON LOCK.ON SOME DOG FIGHTING CHARGES IN AZ
> *


yea he from rollerz somewhere in az


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:07 PM~12647894
> *AND DON'T GET THA SHIT TWISTED I AINT HATTIN ON ROLLERZ OR PAUL BEING IN ROLLERZ.....CONGRATS ON THE NEW MEMBER
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2009, 09:13 PM~12647958
> *step ur game homie, got 28s now :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 8 2009, 10:10 PM~12647926
> *FOOL ON LOCK.ON SOME DOG FIGHTING CHARGES IN AZ
> *


Heard his house being foreclosed on too.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 8 2009, 09:14 PM~12647974
> *Heard his house being foreclosed on too.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 8 2009, 09:14 PM~12647974
> *Heard his house being foreclosed on too.
> *


ijuezu.com :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali when you leaving to cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 8 2009, 09:17 PM~12648022
> *was up cali when you leaving to cali
> *


a week or so dont know exactly the date but maybe around the 19 or 20


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2009, 10:16 PM~12648008
> *ijuezu.com :biggrin:
> *


Agreed! Lol!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SORRY BUDDY I AINT BUYIN 28'S...... GOT A PROJECT TO FINISH......AND I DONT MAKE AS MUCH MONEY AS U DO....SO I'LL STAY ON MY 26'S.......WE PUT SUM 28'S ON A TUNDRA AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS ON 26'S BUT THE TIRES ARE SMALL AS HELL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:20 PM~12648072
> *SORRY BUDDY I AINT BUYIN 28'S...... GOT A PROJECT TO FINISH......AND I DONT MAKE AS MUCH MONEY AS U DO....SO I'LL STAY ON MY 26'S.......WE PUT SUM 28'S ON A TUNDRA AND IT LOOKS LIKE ITS ON 26'S BUT THE TIRES ARE SMALL AS HELL
> *


baller talk


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2009, 11:22 PM~12648083
> *baller talk
> *


YOU THA ONE BACK AND FORTH TO CALI....WITH 4 HOUSES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

not a stain on me, thats a bad ass name


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 8 2009, 09:23 PM~12648108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bullshit u had a big ass stain on ya shirt in cali...lol.. look like a lil kid and shit :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:23 PM~12648108
> *YOU THA ONE BACK AND FORTH TO CALI....WITH 4 HOUSES
> *


 :0 , man gets up 9am, looks at newspaper while drinks his coffee


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2009, 11:23 PM~12648110
> *not a stain on me, thats a bad ass name
> *


IT WAS COOL IM CHANGE IT TO THA L"I"FE ITS GONNA BE A *TRIBUTE* TO MY CLUB


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2009, 09:26 PM~12648146
> *:0 , man gets up 9am, looks at newspaper while drinks his coffee
> *


11am ***** and i read lowrider magazines and drink hennessey for breakfast...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 10:01 PM~12647827
> *bitch i know where tha shit came from......i know..... rolled with ....or have had a few conversations with most of the northside houston rappers .........PAUL  is a real good dude....he dont say much... has some nice rides but he dosent know what it is to be a rider.......definently not a person i would let in individuals.....gotta want it fo life not do it cuz its cool for the moment......
> *


MAYN!!!!!Thats why the I doin big thangs nationwide


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12648151
> *IT WAS COOL IM CHANGE IT TO THA L"I"FE ITS GONNA BE A *TRIBUTE* TO MY CLUB
> *


sounds like a pile of money already gonna get poured into the car..cant bring shame to the name


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2009, 09:25 PM~12648126
> *im broke... no money, no cars, jus internetz
> bullshit u had a big ass stain on ya shirt in cali...lol.. look like a lil kid and shit  :biggrin:
> *


did i?  well maybe cause we were eating in a hurry all the time cause we were going from hoppin spot to hoppin spot, NO REGRETS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12648158
> *11am ***** and i read lowrider magazines and drink hennessey for breakfast...
> *


la madre..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12648151
> *IT WAS COOL IM CHANGE IT TO THA L"I"FE ITS GONNA BE A *TRIBUTE* TO MY CLUB
> *


DONATE THE OTHER NAME? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2009, 09:30 PM~12648187
> *did i?  well maybe cause we were eating in a hurry all the time cause we were going from hoppin spot to hoppin spot, NO REGRETS
> *


lol... ***** boiler tried to sit down and eat his breakfast... i was like get that shit to go we got moves to make.. boiler was like "serio whey?" :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2009, 11:28 PM~12648168
> *sounds like a pile of money already gonna get poured into the car..cant bring shame to the name
> *


YEP THIS IS MY "IMPALA BUILD" CUZ I GOTTA HAVE THA NEW SHIT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 8 2009, 09:30 PM~12648198
> *la madre..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 8 2009, 09:30 PM~12648198
> *la madre..
> *


lol..or vodka and red bull


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:32 PM~12648225
> *YEP THIS IS MY "IMPALA BUILD" CUZ I GOTTA HAVE THA NEW SHIT
> *


why not a lincoln build?? :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2009, 11:31 PM~12648212
> *DONATE THE OTHER NAME? :cheesy:
> *


ITS YOURS IF YA WANT IT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2009, 11:34 PM~12648257
> *why not a lincoln build??  :cheesy:
> *


CUZ WHEN I TOLD EVERYONE WHAT I WAS DOING THEY SAID " YOU DO REALIZE FOR WHAT YOU GONNA SPEND BUILDING THIS CAR YOU COULD BUILD AN IMPALA"


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 8 2009, 10:38 PM~12648310
> *.
> *


making your point? hahah :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:38 PM~12648321
> *CUZ WHEN I TOLD EVERYONE WHAT I WAS DOING THEY SAID " YOU DO REALIZE FOR WHAT YOU GONNA SPEND BUILDING THIS CAR YOU COULD BUILD AN IMPALA"
> *


baller :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Juan's old ride in 2001


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

waz up H TOWN homies . :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2009, 09:44 PM~12648417
> *Juan's old ride in 2001
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 11:38 PM~12648321
> *CUZ WHEN I TOLD EVERYONE WHAT I WAS DOING THEY SAID " YOU DO REALIZE FOR WHAT YOU GONNA SPEND BUILDING THIS CAR YOU COULD BUILD AN IMPALA"
> *


But thats always everyones response if you build anything else. People have told me the same thing about buying my cady and my response was if I wanted an impla thats what i would have bought. So build what you want not what some one else says, you should be building.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 09:38 PM~12648325
> *making your point? hahah :biggrin:
> *



Hows the family life?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 8 2009, 11:50 PM~12648530
> *
> *


Would have made a bad ass street hopper :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2009, 09:44 PM~12648417
> *Juan's old ride in 2001
> 
> 
> ...



I miss the SKYWALKER. Original Richmond street hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12648571
> *I miss the SKYWALKER. Original Richmond street hopper. :biggrin:
> *


i remember when i first moved out here i seen u on richmond in it


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2009, 09:55 PM~12648617
> *i remember when i first moved out here i seen u on richmond in it
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 8 2009, 09:55 PM~12648617
> *i remember when i first moved out here i seen u on richmond in it
> *


All you needed on RICHMOND = Daytons, Candy, AC, and inches! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

team southside..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

team southside..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gettin ready for the weekend..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice rims sic


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2009, 12:27 AM~12649052
> *gettin ready for the weekend..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i wouldnt let any rapper in Rusty Buckets on Chinaz c.c. we got standards.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2009, 10:24 PM~12649014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0: :0: :0:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

og engraved zeniths lookin good coach.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2009, 08:44 PM~12647615
> * figure I'd giva da bitch a name since dats about all its getin done lol
> *


diarrhea cha cha cha (inside joke) :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 10:57 AM~12642694
> *yeah.    hno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:45 PM~12647632
> *no it said expensive taste car club
> *


maybe John or Sonia just wanted for him to take a picture with their club shirt on? doesnt mean that he's with them though. :dunno:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 09:30 PM~12646868
> *I expected more from such an innovative performer. :uh:
> *


So, you expected him to join your car club?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 8 2009, 05:59 PM~12646043
> *Vice-President of C.A.S.P.E.R. - Chicanos Against Single Ply toilEt Paper
> 
> rivistyle must be the prez
> *


im the president of C.A.S.P.E.R. - Chuntaros Against Single Ply toilEt Paper :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2009, 12:50 AM~12649312
> *diarrhea cha cha cha (inside joke)  :biggrin:
> *


HA!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jan 9 2009, 01:04 AM~12649444
> *maybe John or Sonia just wanted for him to take a picture with their club shirt on? doesnt mean that he's with them though. :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 9 2009, 04:39 AM~12650866
> *im the president of  C.A.S.P.E.R. - Chuntaros Against Single Ply toilEt papeR :biggrin:
> *


Our south of the border Organization holding it down! :thumbsup:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 10:34 PM~12649124
> *i wouldnt  let any rapper in Rusty Buckets on Chinaz c.c. we got standards.
> *



Not even EsePappiPuffDaddyPicoDeGayoDiddyP? He will even bring the freaky girls to the meetings!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 9 2009, 09:21 AM~12651320
> *Not even EsePappiPuffDaddyPicoDeGayoDiddyP?  He will even bring the freaky girls to the buffets!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2009, 07:21 AM~12651319
> *Our south of the border Organization holding it down!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIC! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 09:32 AM~12651362
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIC! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2009, 10:50 PM~12649312
> *diarrhea cha cha cha (inside joke)  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: me no nintendo????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow.. thanks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2009, 09:28 AM~12651562
> *wow.. thanks
> *


 . :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIC713


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2009, 06:44 AM~12651218
> *HA!
> *


they shittin maaaannn they shittin!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. now i wanna go stunt on da switch..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2009, 09:03 AM~12651827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no work?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2009, 10:15 AM~12651926
> *no work?
> *


they said there was no work for me today  ....still getting paid :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DID U SEE THA COUPE AT THE END BOUNCE DAT ASS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2009, 09:51 AM~12652177
> *:uh:
> *



The rich stay rich... :biggrin: 

Staying consistent  

Kellogg Company K NYSE $ 43.68


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 9 2009, 11:22 AM~12652432
> *The rich stay rich... :biggrin:
> 
> Staying consistent
> ...


 i also got money on GM and FORD. once they pull thru. should make good lil profit. hopefully! hno: once GM/FORD get UAW to stfu and take pay cuts think stock gonna have big rally.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jan 8 2009, 10:51 PM~12648547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I am jealous. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

come on 3 o'clock!!!! :around:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2009, 10:24 PM~12649014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 12:50 PM~12653035
> *come on 3 o'clock!!!!  :around:
> *



LUCKY!! 5 o'clock for me :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 9 2009, 01:18 PM~12653240
> *LUCKY!!  5 o'clock for me  :angry:
> *


only cause im gettin out this bitch early. i gots things to do for this weekend. :biggrin: 

otherwise id be here til 5 too.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12653265
> *only cause im gettin out this bitch early. i gots things to do for this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> otherwise id be here til 5 too.
> *


  would that include me also? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12653265
> *only cause im gettin out this bitch early. i gots things to do for this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> otherwise id be here til 5 too.
> *


 :uh: bday parties to get ready for huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 9 2009, 01:39 PM~12653376
> * would that include me also? :cheesy:
> *


LOL!! crazy ass!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2009, 01:40 PM~12653392
> *:uh: bday parties to get ready for huh?
> *


yea....MINES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 01:43 PM~12653407
> *yea....MINES!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i don't remember getting an invite. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2009, 01:44 PM~12653418
> *i don't remember getting an invite.  :uh:
> *


LOL!!! goin to a club (dress code enforced) tomorrow night so i know your ass wouldnt go.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 9 2009, 04:39 AM~12650866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2009, 01:44 PM~12653418
> *i don't remember getting an invite.  :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 01:56 PM~12653498
> *LOL!!! goin to a club (dress code enforced) tomorrow night so i know your ass wouldnt go.
> *


i can find me a ricky martin shirt and some church shoes. how you know i wont go.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 9 2009, 01:43 PM~12653407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i go :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2009, 12:44 PM~12653418
> *i don't remember getting an invite.  :uh:
> *


X2  I see how we get down


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2009, 01:52 PM~12653968
> *i can find me a ricky martin shirt and some church shoes.  how you know i wont go.
> *


Ha bitch you'd look like walkin life size disco ball!!!!!!!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 9 2009, 03:07 PM~12654110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0. Aw yal make me feel bad!! Lol!!! Yea all yal can come!

Alright well tonight imma be atta sports bar over off 290 & Jones tonight. Some of yal on here know what place I'm talkin bout. If ya wanna come then go! Tomorrow ill be at DH. And no I aint talkin bout Denver Harbor. :uh: I,ll be at Drink Houston. But better not be taking no pics of me all fked up either! Cause I won't be responsible for any broken cameras or cell phones! :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2009, 10:26 PM~12649046
> *team southside..
> 
> 
> ...


wouldn't trust yall welders weldnuts :biggrin: , shop looks GANGSTA, perfect 4 that CHURCH across the street :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 03:40 PM~12654857
> *:0. Aw yal make me feel bad!!  Lol!!! Yea all yal can come!
> 
> Alright well tonight imma be atta sports bar over off 290 & Jones tonight. Some of yal on here know what place I'm talkin bout. If ya wanna come then go! Tomorrow ill be at DH. And no I aint talkin bout Denver Harbor. :uh: I,ll be at Drink Houston. But better not be taking no pics of me all fked up either! Cause I won't be responsible for any broken cameras or cell phones! :angry:
> *


Fuck coaches and ragedy ass dh I aint wana go anyway ha !!! Nothin but old fat geezers wit beer guts and mustaches there lookin to take a skinny
***** like me home :0: lol 


Not to mention the drunk old whoite folks that come over from da country club at dh lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 9 2009, 03:11 PM~12654140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got plans. so fk you.  


but happy bday anyway.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 9 2009, 03:59 PM~12655053
> *wouldn't trust yall welders weldnuts :biggrin: , shop looks GANGSTA, perfect 4 that CHURCH  across the street :loco:
> *


what u think vic?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 9 2009, 04:19 PM~12655241
> *what u think vic?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 9 2009, 05:59 PM~12655053
> *wouldn't trust yall welders weldnuts :biggrin: , shop looks GANGSTA, perfect 4 that CHURCH  across the street :loco:
> *


hattin :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh: Screw both of yal then! Didn't want yal to go anyways! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 03:40 PM~12654857
> *:0. Aw yal make me feel bad!!  Lol!!! Yea all yal can come!
> 
> Alright well tonight imma be atta sports bar over off 290 & Jones tonight. Some of yal on here know what place I'm talkin bout. If ya wanna come then go! Tomorrow ill be at DH. And no I aint talkin bout Denver Harbor. :uh: I,ll be at Drink Houston. But better not be taking no pics of me all fked up either! Cause I won't be responsible for any broken cameras or cell phones! :angry:
> *


dh? palmers? im down!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2009, 06:21 PM~12646272
> *What Cali Swangin's
> *


 :uh: where have you been if you don't know about cali swangin?
they are videos of street hopping in california...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2009, 07:52 PM~12656154
> *dh? palmers? im down!
> *


SO IS THA ASS END OF THE 60 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2009, 05:52 PM~12656154
> *dh? palmers? im down!
> *


Coaches suck ass last time i was there?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2009, 06:48 PM~12646510
> *fk a 2000+ impala..  learned my lesson..
> 
> 
> ...


 so you just gave it back to joey?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Time for an uprgade on the bomb :biggrin: anyone got a strong running 350 for sale, hit me up. Or a hook up on rebuilds


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 9 2009, 04:08 PM~12655133
> *Fuck coaches and ragedy ass dh I aint wana go anyway ha !!! Nothin but old fat geezers wit beer guts and mustaches there lookin to take a skinny
> ***** like me home :0: lol
> Not to mention the drunk old whoite folks that come over from da country club at dh lol
> *


 going to fat tues sat nite on west rd and beltway 8 for some bday parties

happy bday sic and no chonies :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 9 2009, 06:52 PM~12656154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for $5000 i did.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2009, 07:53 PM~12656161
> *:uh:  where have you been if you don't know about cali swangin?
> they are videos of street hopping in california...
> *



Which volume's :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 9 2009, 06:06 PM~12656261
> *going to fat tues sat nite on west rd and beltway 8 for some bday parties
> 
> happy bday sic and no chonies :biggrin:
> *


Been there b4 for a bday,,,,aint like it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 9 2009, 05:59 PM~12656207
> *Time for an uprgade on the bomb :biggrin:  anyone got a strong running 350 for sale, hit me up. Or a hook up on rebuilds
> *


bout $800 for a long block good work


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2009, 06:52 PM~12656154
> *dh? palmers? im down!
> *


Hell no. Went to that place once...never again. :thumbsdown:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 9 2009, 08:01 PM~12656698
> *bout $800 for a long block good work
> *


pm sent


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 9 2009, 05:12 PM~12655170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks both of yal even tho my bday is manana. :cheesy:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Sup Cali  Got a project cutty for sale...better than that white one u was lookin at while back :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 9 2009, 07:30 PM~12656953
> *Sup Cali   Got a project cutty for sale...better than that white one u was lookin at while back  :biggrin:
> *


lol...got one but focusing on my towncar...  but u can pm pics and price might buy it anyway..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 9 2009, 08:34 PM~12656977
> *lol...got one but focusing on my towncar...   but u can pm pics and price might buy it anyway..
> *


 Ballin! no pix on comp yet, pm # got a cpl on my phone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 9 2009, 08:01 PM~12656698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ran into too many of lone's other women huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 9 2009, 07:35 PM~12656992
> *Ballin! no pix on comp yet, pm # got a cpl on my phone
> *


im broke... no moniez jus internetz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2009, 08:36 PM~12656995
> *
> ran into too many of lone's other women huh?
> *


 :roflmao: 

Hey is that's the kinda females that fool wants more power to him. Couple of them looked like they could beat his ass tho.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 08:45 PM~12657084
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Hey is that's the kinda females that fool wants more power to him. Couple of them looked like they could beat his ass tho.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2009, 07:36 PM~12656995
> *look here *****.  next time i sell you something..5's 10's 20's..  i know i said no coins..but now you show up with all 1 dollar bills. wtf.  you sure you park cars at strip club?  sure you dont work the pole?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: you just mad cause some beat you to the toilet :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 9 2009, 08:51 PM~12657148
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: you just mad cause some beat you to the toilet  :cheesy:
> *


yeah.. that fk'r.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 9 2009, 07:52 PM~12657157
> *yeah.. that fk'r.
> *


negga say you aint dropping no load in the SWAT :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 9 2009, 09:03 AM~12651827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*B"I"G BAD INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAPTER.....*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 9 2009, 04:19 PM~12655241
> *what u think vic?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: nice work homie with ur sign and everything :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this pic?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2009, 04:42 PM~12655480
> *hattin :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Today's Birthdays
calendar 12 members are celebrating their birthday today
JUNIOR! JUST US C.C.(30), slowhoe2001(34), OGJordan(31), EVIL MINDED(25), *sic713(24)*, DarCkRider(21), BOOOGHAR(39), mamorich(32), Sexy Sara(29), Daffy(25), SAMaldito82(29), ROTTIHATER(8)


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 9 2009, 10:22 PM~12658204
> *Today's Birthdays
> calendar  12 members are celebrating their birthday today
> JUNIOR! JUST US C.C.(30), slowhoe2001(34), OGJordan(31), EVIL MINDED(25), sic713(24), DarCkRider(21), BOOOGHAR(39), mamorich(32), Sexy Sara(29), Daffy(25), SAMaldito82(29), ROTTIHATER(8)
> ...


REPOST!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 09:23 PM~12658220
> *REPOST!
> *


and sic aint no damn 24 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 10:23 PM~12658220
> *REPOST!
> *


captain obvious II :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 9 2009, 10:25 PM~12658237
> *captain obvious II  :uh:
> *


Aww mijito still butt hurt on the captain obvious pics? Get over it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 10:27 PM~12658266
> *Aww mijito still butt hurt on the captain obvious pics? Get over it
> *


i cant it got me on my soft spot :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 9 2009, 10:28 PM~12658273
> *i cant it got me on my soft spot :tears:
> *


G spot?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 10:28 PM~12658283
> *G spot?
> *


i think so


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 9 2009, 10:30 PM~12658293
> *i think so
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wtf


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 10:30 PM~12658300
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

gay :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 9 2009, 10:17 PM~12658140
> *this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


not this shit again. :uh:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

my birthday is tomorrow :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 9 2009, 11:01 PM~12658692
> *my birthday is tomorrow  :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


amazing :uh: any pics of tha impala with the ls motor?


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 9 2009, 11:03 PM~12658712
> *amazing :uh:  any pics of tha impala with the ls motor?
> *


this one??


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 9 2009, 11:19 PM~12658872
> *this one??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 9 2009, 11:19 PM~12658872
> *this one??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HNY BRN. LUCKY YOU BIRTHDAY FELL ON A SATURDAY.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 9 2009, 11:19 PM~12658872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYN!!! them wheels set off tha car!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 9 2009, 11:33 PM~12659026
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HNY BRN.  LUCKY YOU BIRTHDAY FELL ON A SATURDAY.
> *


crack is hell of a drug


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 10:34 PM~12659032
> *MAYN!!! them wheels set off tha car!
> *


+1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 07:45 PM~12657084
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Hey is that's the kinda females that fool wants more power to him. Couple of them looked like they could beat his ass tho.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 9 2009, 11:34 PM~12659032
> *MAYN!!! them wheels set off tha car!
> *


yup asanties do that to alot of cars lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 9 2009, 09:24 PM~12658228
> *and sic aint no damn 24  :cheesy:
> *


yesi am.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 9 2009, 11:19 PM~12658872
> *this one??
> 
> 
> ...


 makes me wanna just park my shit and throw in the towel! :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 9 2009, 10:07 PM~12657320
> *B"I"G BAD INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAPTER.....
> *


bad fukn caddy but needs to get some extended arms gotta have the gangsta lean....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 9 2009, 07:59 PM~12656207
> *Time for an uprgade on the bomb :biggrin:  anyone got a strong running 350 for sale, hit me up. Or a hook up on rebuilds
> *


i have a complete LT1 with trans.,computer and all the hardness still on the car for a good price....... 94 model


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2009, 11:37 AM~12652085
> *DID U SEE THA COUPE AT THE END BOUNCE DAT ASS
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HRNYCHONCH!!!*


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 9 2009, 07:45 PM~12657084
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Hey is that's the kinda females that fool wants more power to him. Couple of them looked like they could beat his ass tho.
> *


HAPPY BDAY :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 9 2009, 11:01 PM~12658692
> *my birthday is tomorrow  :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


x2. :biggrin: 

Well its today! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 9 2009, 11:33 PM~12659026
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HNY BRN.  LUCKY YOU BIRTHDAY FELL ON A SATURDAY.
> *


Thanks Dani! :cheesy:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2009, 12:09 PM~12662153
> *x2. :biggrin:
> 
> Well its today! :cheesy:
> *


wooohooo am finally 21, now i can go to a liquor store and buy all the hennessy i want hno: ( or can afford)lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2009, 11:09 AM~12662153
> *x2. :biggrin:
> 
> Well its today! :cheesy:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONICA...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2009, 11:39 PM~12659094
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Lol!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 10 2009, 12:13 PM~12662174
> *wooohooo am finally 21, now i can go to a liquor store and buy all the hennessy i want hno: ( or can afford)lol
> *


  i can do that now and im not 21 nor do i look old enough to buy some :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 10 2009, 08:50 AM~12661151
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HRNYCHONCH!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Lol! Thx Louie! =)


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any pics of Hny Brn Eyz birth day suit


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2009, 09:20 AM~12661245
> *HAPPY BDAY :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Victor! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2009, 11:40 AM~12662358
> *Thanks Victor! :cheesy:
> *


  josh from xo 1079 radio, is celebrating her b day 2day also, i know u listen to that station :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 10 2009, 12:13 PM~12662174
> *wooohooo am finally 21, now i can go to a liquor store and buy all the hennessy i want hno: ( or can afford)lol
> *


21...! Man I feel old!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 10 2009, 12:29 PM~12662275
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY MONICA...
> *


Thanks Goofy! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 10 2009, 12:40 PM~12662356
> *any pics  of Hny Brn Eyz birth day suit
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2009, 12:43 PM~12662372
> * josh from xo 1079 radio, is celebrating her b day 2day also, i know u listen to that station :biggrin:
> *


Yup you remember...soy rockera.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 10 2009, 11:40 AM~12662356
> *any pics  of Hny Brn Eyz birth day suit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 10 2009, 12:40 PM~12662356
> *any pics  of Hny Brn Eyz birth day suit
> *


:nono: only i get those! :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2009, 06:29 AM~12660913
> *makes me wanna just park my shit  and throw in the towel!    :angry:
> *


 :0 http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/983539418.html


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2009, 01:51 PM~12663137
> *:0 http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ctd/983539418.html
> *


damn, thats a good ass price, since vert, hardtops r ugly as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 10 2009, 12:44 PM~12662376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok slow down there mr g-bodies 4 vida :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

happy bday mary anne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, in navasota today.. a dps tropper cut across median, smokey & da bandit style.. i'm thinkin "mayne which car he chasing?" then ***** lights up on me.. gets me out of car.. he asked if there was an emergency.. i just said "naw, just got lt1 under hood..  " :biggrin: then wrote me ticket for doing 90 in a 65. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2009, 02:53 PM~12663489
> *you ain't no spring chicken.
> too much rust.    let roberto g have it.    thats more his flava.
> ok slow down there mr g-bodies 4 vida  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 10 2009, 07:11 AM~12661029
> *i have a complete LT1 with trans.,computer and all the hardness still on the car for a good price....... 94 model
> *


sold sold sold :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2009, 02:59 PM~12663514
> *mayne, in navasota today..  a dps tropper cut across median, smokey & da bandit style..    i'm thinkin "mayne which car he chasing?"    then ***** lights up on me.. gets me out of car..  he asked if there was an emergency..  i just said "naw, just got lt1 under hood..   "  :biggrin:    then wrote me ticket for doing 90 in a 65.  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2009, 06:21 PM~12664796
> *:uh:
> *


sup


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2009, 07:28 PM~12664847
> *sup
> *


drinking a beer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2009, 06:35 PM~12664899
> *drinking a beer
> *


thanks for the invite :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2009, 07:44 PM~12664958
> *thanks for the invite  :uh:
> *


i just bought it....still 11 left :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2009, 06:46 PM~12664975
> *i just bought it....still 11 left :biggrin:
> *


cool, 11 is good, but u gonna have to buy more for u :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2009, 07:47 PM~12664980
> *cool, 11 is good, but u gonna have to buy more for u  :biggrin:
> *


this is "drink doggg" you talking too...i've been drinking since the age of 5


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2009, 06:50 PM~12665008
> *this is "drink doggg" you talking too...i've been drinking since the age of 5
> *


3x og


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2009, 06:51 PM~12664173
> *sold sold sold  :0  :0  :0
> *


u know the name of the game!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BEFORE i forget, calling out all the houston hoppers to come and play tomorrow, 4 some friendly hoppin competition,  ( DNT B SCARE TO BRAKE SUM) :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2009, 07:33 PM~12665316
> *BEFORE i forget, calling out all the houston hoppers to come and play tomorrow, 4 some friendly hoppin competition,   ( DNT B SCARE TO BRAKE SUM) :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *H-TOWN_ACE*, solo20, *HTX.CutlassRida*
:wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2009, 07:33 PM~12665316
> *BEFORE i forget, calling out all the houston hoppers to come and play tomorrow, 4 some friendly hoppin competition,   ( DNT B SCARE TO BRAKE SUM) :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  see ya tomorrow homie..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2009, 07:33 PM~12665316
> *BEFORE i forget, calling out all the houston hoppers to come and play tomorrow, 4 some friendly hoppin competition,   ( DNT B SCARE TO BRAKE SUM) :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


FK THAT FRIENDLY SHIT, JUZ COME AND HOP UR SHIT :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: .....



































J/K ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 9 2009, 07:00 PM~12656684
> *Been there b4 for a bday,,,,aint like it
> *


my homie is DJing there tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 10 2009, 05:51 PM~12664173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


groupie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2009, 08:03 PM~12665569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol get a real car man lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2009, 09:35 PM~12665345
> *4 Members: cali rydah, H-TOWN_ACE, solo20, HTX.CutlassRida
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2009, 08:15 PM~12665673
> *
> *


WAS THAT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 10 2009, 08:12 PM~12665651
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2009, 08:29 PM~12665802
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2009, 08:06 PM~12665595
> *dont try paying man in all 1 dollar bills  :uh:*


 :0 :0 :twak: :twak: WANA RACE THAT BUCKET FOR DOLLARS ??? :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2009, 08:54 PM~12665994
> *
> *


  what up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2009, 10:01 PM~12666049
> *:0  :0  :twak:  :twak: WANA RACE THAT BUCKET FOR DOLLARS ??? :0  :0
> *


just dont try paying a ***** with coins again. and we'll do this!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2009, 09:05 PM~12666080
> *  what up?
> *


nothin much just kickin it at da house watchiin some foosball


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2009, 09:20 PM~12666195
> *nothin much just kickin it at da house watchiin some foosball
> *


i heard that.. im in this bitch watching music videos.. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2009, 09:21 PM~12666208
> *i heard that.. im in this bitch watching music videos.. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: just lika ............... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2009, 09:08 PM~12666102
> *just dont try paying a ***** with coins again.  and we'll do this!
> *


WHEN TIME IS RIGHT ILL LET YOU KNOW FUCK WITH YOUR HEAVY ASS I CAN PROBABLY BEAT YOU WITH THE 3.8 IN IT :0 :0 :0 BUT WILL DO THIS MR I WANTED TO USE THE TOILET BUT SOMEONE BEAT ME TO IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2009, 09:24 PM~12666233
> *:uh: just lika ............... :0
> *


almost racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2009, 09:24 PM~12666240
> *almost racist!!!  :biggrin:
> *


almost but not quite......u going to da picanic manana???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2009, 09:53 PM~12666523
> *almost but not quite......u going to da picanic manana???
> *


supposed to..i will see how cold it is when i wake up :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2009, 09:55 PM~12666537
> *supposed to..i will see how cold it is when i wake up  :cheesy:
> *


x2 ima just kick it at da pad gota do some work on da crapalac and q it up............holla at a ***** if u aint going out there......might have some chickin just for u and slim........... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2009, 09:59 PM~12666573
> *x2 ima just kick it at da pad gota do some work on da crapalac and q it up............holla at a ***** if u aint going out there......might have some chickin just for u and slim........... :0
> *


now that was racist!! :cheesy: but will do


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2009, 10:02 PM~12666607
> *now that was racist!!  :cheesy:  but will do
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR
:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 10 2009, 12:19 AM~12658872
> *this one??
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 10 2009, 01:44 PM~12662376
> *21...! Man I feel old!
> *


happy birthday


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:10 PM~12666663
> *happy birthday
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 12:23 AM~12666785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


flying chinitas, any rust?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2009, 10:24 PM~12666792
> *flying chinitas, any rust?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SEE I DONT JUST LIKE THE WHEELS IM JUST LOYAL TO THE CULTURE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 12:25 AM~12666802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SEE I DONT JUST LIKE THE WHEELS IM JUST LOYAL TO THE CULTURE  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2009, 10:23 PM~12666785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2009, 11:24 PM~12666792
> *flying chinitas, any rust?
> *


what up bitch, sell me those cragars


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2009, 03:59 PM~12663514
> *mayne, in navasota today..  a dps tropper cut across median, smokey & da bandit style..    i'm thinkin "mayne which car he chasing?"    then ***** lights up on me.. gets me out of car..  he asked if there was an emergency..  i just said "naw, just got lt1 under hood..   "  :biggrin:    then wrote me ticket for doing 90 in a 65.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: still succa fo love wastin gas and money on some pussay you can't touch.... :uh: :uh: 

that chic must be gangsta......got the pussay on layaway to yo ass.....

hahaha

ps.. don't fk with them navasota cops....they will call a wrecker to pick you up......and that's not for the car...... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTT FOR HOUSTON LOWRIDERS IN 2009* :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2009, 11:28 PM~12666821
> *
> *


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
happy birthday to you!
Happy birthday to you!
Happy Birthday DJLATIN
Happy birthday to YOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2009, 09:33 PM~12665316
> *BEFORE i forget, calling out all the houston hoppers to come and play tomorrow, 4 some friendly hoppin competition,   ( DNT B SCARE TO BRAKE SUM) :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 01:20 AM~12668069
> *:0  :0  :angry:
> *


QUE ONDAS WAY, just got back from tha club, nos pusimos una peda todos :barf: :loco: :nono: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

too damn cold. even if i wasn't boycott'n i wouldnt be going to no fk'n picnic.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 01:41 AM~12667409
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> happy birthday to you!
> Happy birthday to you!
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2009, 01:02 AM~12667102
> *what up bitch, sell me those cragars
> *


bring me $450 an they're yours. lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

got a sunroof to finish today ......see u guys another time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2009, 02:11 PM~12663260
> *got this 62 ht in houston tx. posting this for a friend,. it was running and driving great.  runs strong.  it was taken off teh frame to replace the floors, but in the process he found a 67 conv. and is gonna go that route.  he has the full driver side floor and all the floor braces new.  $5000.00  this car was running and driving before he took it off the frame. not much work to get it back on the frame. it is all complete. just taken apart. (all glass and trim, all lights work, blinkers work. canadian frame)....if u want to take it like that the body dolly is included. we can even help getting it to you with trucks and trailers if u are serious.... you can pm me or email [email protected] for more details and contact info...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 10 2009, 11:41 PM~12667409
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> happy birthday to you!
> Happy birthday to you!
> ...


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 09:29 AM~12669000
> *x2
> *


why dont u go ahead and cop that hardtop duece....u got the setup and 13s already, put a roof in it, skirts, and bam, rich rollin' :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

sup *****? u still goin?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 11 2009, 09:31 AM~12669013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. i think kim is picking me up.. i just told her to get me on the way to the park since im in route to it


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 10:49 AM~12669105
> *yea.. i think kim is picking me up.. i just told her to get me on the way to the park since im in route to it
> *


yea she comin here now. when jason get here at 12 we gonna roll out & get you on the way.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I am about to take a shower and head out in about 30 minutes.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 11:03 AM~12669183
> *I am about to take a shower and head out in about 30 minutes.
> *


 cool. kim & i will be here at the house. i dont know if rob still goin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2009, 01:33 AM~12668121
> *QUE ONDAS WAY, just got back from tha club, nos pusimos una peda todos :barf:  :loco:  :nono:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


Iralo y no invitas wey!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Jan 11 2009, 10:02 AM~12669172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stanky booty *****.. top up or top down?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 12:12 PM~12669253
> *okie dokie
> stanky booty *****.. top up or top down?
> *


There is only one way to roll. Top up to keep the stank inside. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 10:13 AM~12669260
> *There is only one way to roll. Top up to keep the stank inside.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hmm, do i wanna roll with kim in da low..
or blake in the lifted bucket..
or with the man in the drop on z's


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Homer Pimpson, do you know if theres a big line on the day before the last day to pay for your classes at uh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 11 2009, 10:14 AM~12668936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sic ain't ready for big boy low yet.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2009, 12:17 PM~12669288
> *Homer Pimpson, do you know if theres a big line on the day before the last day to pay for your classes at uh?
> *


Don't know I pay online.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 10:25 AM~12669352
> *5 g's kinda steep for that tore up ass interior and rest of car needing makeover
> sic ain't ready for big boy low yet.
> *


neither are you since you aint rollin..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 11:32 AM~12669408
> *neither are you since you aint rollin..
> *


:angry: i'm boycotting


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 10:25 AM~12669352
> *5 g's kinda steep for that tore up ass interior and rest of car needing makeover
> sic ain't ready for big boy low yet.
> *


price is always negotiable cock sucker, plus u dont know prices for 64 and under....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 11:32 AM~12669406
> *Don't know I pay online.
> *


drop top with Z's & dont even know or care how much payments for college thing were.. bawlin!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 10:34 AM~12669428
> *:angry:  i'm boycotting
> *


yea.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 11:39 AM~12669476
> *price is always negotiable cock sucker, plus u dont know prices for 64 and under....
> *


scoop me up in 60 tonight, we'll go to DH.. maybe palmers


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 11:32 AM~12669406
> *Don't know I pay online.
> *


damn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 10:39 AM~12669476
> *price is always negotiable cock sucker, plus u dont know prices for 64 and under....
> *


only prices he know are for wings


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 11:42 AM~12669504
> *only prices he know are for wings
> *


 and cost of rooms at palace inn, when there with someones wifey.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 11:39 AM~12669476
> *price is always negotiable cock sucker, plus u dont know prices for 64 and under....
> *


oh. and my main gal in prison, said got friend there for ya. braided up blk gurl,big tits..2 years to go.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 11 2009, 10:41 AM~12669493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 03:49 PM~12671095
> *Vice-President of C.A.S.P.E.R. - Chicanos Against Single Ply toilEt Paper
> *


thats spells out C.A.S.P.T.P :uh:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone want to buy my 22"s 5x5 bolt pattern, $1250 OBO u2 55 model


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 05:38 PM~12671408
> *thats spells out C.A.S.P.T.P  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: using the E in toilEt and the R in papeR


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 09:29 AM~12641745
> *u shur about that....cuz he had an exensive taste shirt on also that day
> *


I WAS AT TROY'S HOUSE WHEN HE CALLED AT TROY'S PHONE "HOW CAN I GET IN ROLLERZ ONLY?..HE ASKED THE FOUNDER/CEO"...RAPPED WITH HIM FOR A MINUTE OVER THE PHONE..HE'S BEEN AFFILIATED WITH ONE OF OUR OLD MEMBERS FROM HOUSTON FOR YEARS ALSO.....IN HOUSTON WEGO, HE ASKED TROY IF HE CAN WEAR THE SHIRT ON STAGE TO REPRESENT...

WHAT DO U MEAN WITH UR COMMENT?...R U SAYING WE HAVE CHEAP SHIRTS.. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 11 2009, 04:05 PM~12671565
> *I WAS AT TROY'S HOUSE WHEN HE CALLED AT TROY'S PHONE "HOW CAN I GET IN ROLLERZ ONLY?..HE ASKED THE FOUNDER/CEO"...RAPPED WITH HIM FOR A MINUTE OVER THE PHONE..HE'S BEEN AFFILIATED WITH ONE OF OUR OLD MEMBERS FROM HOUSTON FOR YEARS ALSO.....IN HOUSTON WEGO, HE ASKED TROY IF HE CAN WEAR THE SHIRT ON STAGE TO REPRESENT...
> 
> WHAT DO U MEAN WITH UR COMMENT?...R U SAYING WE HAVE CHEAP SHIRTS.. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 8 2009, 11:17 AM~12642394
> *SO YALL RIDIN SLAB NOW HUH
> *


HE ALSO HAS A 63 VERT ON 13S...AND PURCHASING ONE OF OUR MEMBERS IN LA...ANOTHER VERT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 8 2009, 08:30 PM~12646868
> *I expected more from such an innovative performer. :uh:
> *


I TAKE IT THAT U'RE SAYING ROLLERZ ONLY AINT GOOD ENOUGH FOR ANY CELEBRITY OR HIGH PROFILE INDIVIDUALS TO BE IN.

WE HAVE PROVEN TIME BY TIME TO EVERYONE. WE ARE A FAMILY NOT A CAR CLUB. 

WE HAVE PROVEN TIME BY TIME TO EVERYONE. THAT OUR GAME HAD STEPPED UP BEYOND ANYBODY CAN IMAGINE.

WE HAVE PROVEN TIME BY TIME TO EVERYONE. THAT WE STAYED ON TOP LRM WISE...5 TIMES...3 YEARS IN A ROW...

WE HAVE PROVEN TIME BY TIME TO EVERYONE. ROLLERZ ONLY RUN TEXAS...WEGO...OR ANY OTHER SHOWS YOU ALL WANNA THROW... 

AND TO TO ALL WHO WANNA TALK SHIT WE DO NOT NEED TO PROVE SHIT...CUZ WE'VE PROVEN IT ALL....

NOW, INSTEAD OF COMING IN HERE AND CONGRATULATE US, U WANNA CRITICIZE US...THEN HAVE GOOD NITE SLEEP TONITE...CUZ UR EITHER ONE OF US OR AGAINST US....."PAUL WALL" IS A BROTHER TO THE FAMILY...WHETHER U FEEL HE AINT GOOD ENOUGH...I GUESS HE DOESNT FEEL THIS WAY...OTHERWISE, HE WOULDN'T DECIDE ON MAKING A BIG STEP LIKE THIS ONE.

BUT LIKE ANY OTHER MEMBERS..HE WILL GO THROUGH WHAT EVERYONE ELSE HAD TO GO THROUGH..TREATED LIKE EVERYONE ELSE ARE TREATED....NOTHING SPECIAL...."HIGH PROFILE" MEMBER WITH A FEW EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 8 2009, 10:01 PM~12647827
> *bitch i know where tha shit came from......i know..... rolled with ....or have had a few conversations with most of the northside houston rappers .........PAUL  is a real good dude....he dont say much... has some nice rides but he dosent know what it is to be a rider.......definently not a person i would let in individuals.....gotta want it fo life not do it cuz its cool for the moment......
> *


PROLLY DIDNT WANNA BE FROM INDIVIDUALS... :dunno: 

IS GETTING TATTED...STAY TUNED FOR HIS TATS AND HIS RIDES...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 11 2009, 04:25 PM~12671698
> *PROLLY DIDNT WANNA BE FROM INDIVIDUALS... :dunno:
> 
> IS GETTING TATTED...STAY TUNED FOR HIS TATS AND HIS RIDES...
> *


no need to bring individuals into this homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Jan 11 2009, 04:25 PM~12671698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 05:32 PM~12671743
> *:0 what did i miss??
> *


dzzzz nnnuuutttzzz


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 06:32 PM~12671743
> *:0 what did i miss??
> *


deezzz nutzzzz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 11 2009, 04:33 PM~12671756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and a :uh: :uh: for being second


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 05:29 PM~12671726
> *no need to bring individuals into this homie
> *


CHECK UR MEMBER...FOR CRITICIZING ROLLERZ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 06:34 PM~12671761
> *:uh:
> and a  :uh:  :uh:  for being second
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 04:35 PM~12671769
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 04:59 PM~12671537
> *:scrutinize: using the E in toilEt and the R in papeR
> *


 :uh: thats not how acronyms work. just F.Y.I.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 11 2009, 04:34 PM~12671762
> *CHECK UR MEMBER...FOR CRITICIZING ROLLERZ...
> *


i aint gotta check shit HOMIE. dont come in here like you some sort of OG if anything i got my potna slims back , cuz thats how we ride. you out of line for even bringing up clubs. slim wasnt criticizing rollerz only . infact from what i know he is cool with plenty members from over here and prolly knows paul wall better than you.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 06:38 PM~12671795
> *:uh:  thats not how acronyms work.  just F.Y.I.
> *


me vale verga


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 serious bizznezz goin on..imma sit back and drink to it...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 04:40 PM~12671807
> *:0 serious bizznezz goin on..imma sit back and drink to it...
> *


aint nothing, just had to let it be know to set the record straight. aint no beef between RO and the big "I".


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 05:40 PM~12671807
> *:0 serious bizznezz goin on..imma sit back and drink to it...
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 04:43 PM~12671827
> *aint nothing, just had to let it be know to set the record straight. aint no beef between RO and the big "I".
> *


  shit was beginning to look like a gang war


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 05:43 PM~12671827
> *aint nothing, just had to let it be know to set the record straight. aint no beef between RO and the big "I".
> *


yeah. didnt you get invite to start RO chapter way back when?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no more beefin in da 09'


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 06:45 PM~12671845
> *no more beefin in da 09'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

keep it lowriding


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 05:46 PM~12671849
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 05:39 PM~12671798
> *i aint gotta check shit HOMIE. dont come in here like you some sort of OG if anything i got my potna slims back , cuz thats how we ride. you out of line for even bringing up clubs. slim wasnt criticizing rollerz only . infact from what i know he is cool with plenty members from over here and prolly knows paul wall better than you.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: U AGAIN....
AS FAR AS I KNOW..U HAVENT BEEN A MEMBER OF INDIVIDUALS THAT LONG...MY ROLL DOGG HERE IN LA IS AN OG FROM INDIVIDUALS...PROLLY WHEN U STILL HAD MILK BOTTLES IN UR MOUTH...I GOT HOMIES FROM INDIVIDUALS HERE NEXT DOOR THAT WOULD GO ONLINE RIGHT NOW AND CHECK UR ASS OR EVEN SHUT U AND UR CHAPTER DOWN.... :roflmao: SO U GONNA COME IN HERE AND TALK UR SMACK THEN U BETTER CHECK AGAIN ...UR MEMBER'S COMMENTS MAY NOT MENTION RO BUT EVERYTHING HE HAD SAID WAS POINTING OUT TO THE CLUB..I AINT THE ONE WHO WOULD GO AROUND AND PERPETUATE...THIS AINT INDIVIDUALS AND RO THING...WE ARE BIGGER AND BETTER THAN THAT...

...GOT UR POTNA SLIM...WTF IS THIS EBANGIN? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....URE A FUNNY INDIVIDUAL


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 05:43 PM~12671827
> *aint nothing, just had to let it be know to set the record straight. aint no beef between RO and the big "I".
> *


NEVER DID...NEVER WAS....ONLY SINCE U BECAME A MEMBER....  

IM STILL LOOKING FORWARD TO MEET...U.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 05:44 PM~12671837
> *yeah. didnt you get invite to start RO chapter way back when?
> *


NOT BY ME


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Jan 11 2009, 04:47 PM~12671867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wow


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 05:46 PM~12671852
> *keep it lowriding
> *


*X1 MILLION*


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 06:47 PM~12671862
> *:uh:
> *


what it was funny.no matter what ya say h-town will never be koo with each other.h-town = hater-town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 11 2009, 05:50 PM~12671882
> *NOT BY ME
> *


he wanted to be in rusty buckets on chinaz,but his car too clean. vote didnt go well for em.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 06:45 PM~12671845
> *no more beefin in da 09'
> *



y is it that everytime someone say's BEEF or WINGS Devious is all over it....lol!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Jan 11 2009, 04:47 PM~12671867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont trip


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 11 2009, 05:52 PM~12671902
> *y is it that everytime someone say's BEEF or WINGS Devious is all over it....lol!!!
> *


 :biggrin: cause he rolls like that :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 11 2009, 05:52 PM~12671902
> *y is it that everytime someone say's BEEF or WINGS Devious is all over it....lol!!!
> *


matter of fact.. i'm willing to host a sit down to sqwosh all this beefin, at a wing place of course.. they gonna pay for wings and beer of course.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 11 2009, 06:52 PM~12671902
> *y is it that everytime someone say's BEEF or WINGS Devious is all over it....lol!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 05:54 PM~12671911
> *matter of fact.. i'm willing to host a sit down to sqwosh all this beefin,  at a wing place of course..  they gonna pay for wings and beer of course.
> *


Who you inviting :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 05:54 PM~12671909
> *:biggrin: cause he rolls like that :0
> *


 i have LIL setup to text me when word beef or wings is mentioned.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 05:55 PM~12671920
> *Who you inviting :0
> *


DEEZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 05:55 PM~12671924
> *  i have LIL setup to text me when woird beef or wings is mentioned.
> *


 :biggrin: imma say 10x a day hope you get free text :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 06:56 PM~12671931
> *DEEZZZZZZZZZZ  NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 04:55 PM~12671920
> *Who you inviting :0
> *


ddzzzzz nnuutttzzz


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 06:57 PM~12671941
> *ddzzzzz nnuutttzzz
> *


you get a :uh: :uh: for being second


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 05:53 PM~12671903
> *fool please. arent u the one who made a topic on here about how u got out of your club?  :uh:
> yea didnt u say u were gonna slap me when u saw me, yea ok
> dont trip
> *


YUP...AND UNLIKE OTHERS...I DIDNT...CUZ I STAY TRUE ON MINE...BUT Y SHOULD I EXPLAIN TO U MY PERSONAL LIFE LIKE URE MY BITCH OR SOMEFIN HAHAHAHAHAH....ANYWAYS...TAKE A PILL HOMIE....ITS THE INTERNET....U SHOULD WORRY ABOUT UR BACK AND NOT WORRY ABOUT UR HOMIE SLIM'S BACK... :roflmao: URE A JOKE AND ALWAYS A JOKE...ITS BETWEEN ME AND U BITCH.  ..NOT RO AND I.....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 05:56 PM~12671931
> *DEEZZZZZZZZZZ  NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!
> *


You got nutz :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 04:57 PM~12671944
> *you get a  :uh:  :uh: for being second
> *


its cool i can wait :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 05:57 PM~12671948
> *You got nutz :dunno:
> *


i'll text you a pic.. hold on.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 06:58 PM~12671951
> *its cool i can wait  :biggrin:
> *


just not for tacos :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 05:58 PM~12671957
> *i'll text you a pic.. hold on.
> *


No thank you :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 11 2009, 04:57 PM~12671945
> *YUP...AND UNLIKE OTHERS...I DIDNT...CUZ I STAY TRUE ON MINE...BUT Y SHOULD I EXPLAIN TO U MY PERSONAL LIFE LIKE URE MY BITCH OR SOMEFIN HAHAHAHAHAH....ANYWAYS...TAKE A PILL HOMIE....ITS THE INTERNET....U SHOULD WORRY ABOUT UR BACK AND NOT WORRY ABOUT UR HOMIE SLIM'S BACK... :roflmao: URE A JOKE AND ALWAYS A JOKE...ITS BETWEEN ME AND U BITCH.  ..NOT RO AND I.....
> *


fight??? :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, Biz-MN, RA-RA, cali rydah, BAYTOWNSLC, lone star, Lady_Ace, THUGG PASSION 2, FineLine


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 11 2009, 04:57 PM~12671945
> *YUP...AND UNLIKE OTHERS...I DIDNT...CUZ I STAY TRUE ON MINE...BUT Y SHOULD I EXPLAIN TO U MY PERSONAL LIFE LIKE URE MY BITCH OR SOMEFIN HAHAHAHAHAH....ANYWAYS...TAKE A PILL HOMIE....ITS THE INTERNET....U SHOULD WORRY ABOUT UR BACK AND NOT WORRY ABOUT UR HOMIE SLIM'S BACK... :roflmao: URE A JOKE AND ALWAYS A JOKE...ITS BETWEEN ME AND U BITCH.  ..NOT RO AND I.....
> *


if im a bitch slap me like one, im done with you.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 05:59 PM~12671966
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, Biz-MN, RA-RA, cali rydah, BAYTOWNSLC, lone star, Lady_Ace, THUGG PASSION 2, FineLine
> *


 :twak: we aint blind we can see who's here SNITCH :biggrin: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 04:58 PM~12671960
> *just not for tacos :biggrin:
> *


true dat..especially a hour for 3 small tacos at that


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

NEVERTHELESS,

MUCH LOVE TO THE *AND WELCOME TO "PAUL WALL" TO THE FAMILY*</span>


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 05:00 PM~12671972
> *:twak: we aint blind we can see who's here SNITCH :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 06:00 PM~12671969
> *if im a bitch slap me like one,  im done with you.
> *


IM *NOT* DONE WITH YOU  






























BUT IM OUTTA HERE....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jan 11 2009, 05:59 PM~12671963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 11 2009, 05:00 PM~12671975
> *NEVERTHELESS,
> 
> MUCH LOVE TO THE AND WELCOME TO "PAUL WALL" TO THE FAMILY</span>
> *


Puro pedo :0:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2009, 05:07 PM~12672014
> *Puro pedo :0:
> *


que??


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 06:07 PM~12672023
> *que??
> *


DEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ BOOBIES


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 07:00 PM~12671972
> *:twak: we aint blind we can see who's here SNITCH :biggrin:  :0
> *


heres whats gonna happen if you dont stfu
stfu


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 07:08 PM~12672025
> *DEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ BOOBIES
> *


DAMN CALI!! U GOT OWNED.....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 06:09 PM~12672032
> *heres whats gonna happen if you dont stfu
> stfu
> *


 :biggrin: :0 She needs to shut her trap And take that like a woman and no fool it aint gonna happen :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 07:10 PM~12672045
> *:biggrin:  :0 She needs to shut her trap And take that like a woman and no fool it aint gonna happen :uh:
> *


yeah right :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 06:10 PM~12672050
> *yeah you right :biggrin: sorry
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 07:11 PM~12672056
> *
> *


ok 850 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jan 11 2009, 05:08 PM~12672025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep but ill take the boobies.. u can take deezzz nuutttzzz :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 06:11 PM~12672065
> *ok 850 :uh:
> *


 :angry: you better watch it


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 07:12 PM~12672075
> *:angry:  you better watch it
> *


tu a mi me la chupas


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 06:12 PM~12672071
> *:0
> yep but ill take the boobies.. u can take deezzz nuutttzzz  :biggrin:
> *


No thanks U can give your nuts to Danny :biggrin: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 05:13 PM~12672085
> *No thanks U can give your nuts to Danny :biggrin:  :0
> *


no thanks ill keep them


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 07:12 PM~12672071
> *:0
> yep but ill take the boobies.. u can take deezzz nuutttzzz  :biggrin:
> *


NA I KNOW HOW MUCH U LIKE THEM U CAN HAVE THEM......


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 06:15 PM~12672093
> *no thanks ill keep them
> *


Thought so


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 11 2009, 05:15 PM~12672095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> :uh:
> 
> U BACK IN TOWN HOMIE???IM HEADING OUT TO GO PICK UP MY GRANDMA NEXT WEEK FROM FRESNO....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

good pinic.. my prayers go out to 2000towncar...
car caught fire at pinic... burned to the ground...

family got out ok but his lil one in the car seat suffered some burns, and so did thomas his self..

hlc was collecting money to help his family out.. and thier might be a benefit carshow.. get with goofy on that...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > :uh:
> >
> > U BACK IN TOWN HOMIE???IM HEADING OUT TO GO PICK UP MY GRANDMA NEXT WEEK FROM FRESNO....
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 05:22 PM~12672140
> *good pinic.. my prayers go out to 2000towncar...
> car caught fire at pinic... burned to the ground...
> 
> ...


all bullshit aside... sorry to hear that... hope they get well soon


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 05:23 PM~12672148
> *all bullshit aside... sorry to hear that... hope they get well soon
> *


yea.. shit was crazy man...

streetshow will keep us posted on everything


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

My prayers go out to His baby and his family


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 05:30 PM~12672184
> *yea.. shit was crazy man...
> 
> streetshow will keep us posted on everything
> *


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

any pics of picnic


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

in behaf of Thomas i want thank evrybody for their concern and prayers . they at herman hospital downtown . they getting treated .they gona be fine . i aprecciate evryone that got involved allready and piched money in. trhanks ya


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 05:47 PM~12672295
> *in behaf of Thomas i want thank evrybody for their concern and prayers . they at herman hospital downtown . they getting treated .they gona be fine . i aprecciate evryone that got involved allready and piched money in. trhanks ya
> *


good to hear everything gonna be alright, slim called me with the news.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 11 2009, 06:25 PM~12671698
> *PROLLY DIDNT WANNA BE FROM INDIVIDUALS... :dunno:
> 
> IS GETTING TATTED...STAY TUNED FOR HIS TATS AND HIS RIDES...
> *


naw i never asked any of them to be in individuals....that not how we roll....and like i said NOT HATTIN ON PAUL OR PAUL BEING IN ROLLERZ......CONGRATS ON THE NEW MEMBER..........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 05:48 PM~12672308
> *good to hear everything gonna be alright, slim called me with the news.
> *


thanks all ya


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2009, 06:43 PM~12672262
> *any pics of  picnic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

*13 User(s)* are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lady_Ace, STYLEZ_Y_SUP, streetshow, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, 713ridaz, Screenz, cali rydah, Homer Pimpson *13 mofos and no pics.*
hear what happend at picnic hope everything is aok with family


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 05:56 PM~12672359
> *:uh:
> *


whos this guy with :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Rollerz Only Houston would like to send our prayers out to Thomas, his baby and his family ... we hope ya'll are okay and everyone is fine ... and we wish ya'll a speedy recovery.

It was cold, but it was a nice day at the park ... props to HLC for throwing a nice picnic.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN I HATE TO HEAR WHAT HAPPEN TO MY *****.....IM AT A LOSS OF WORDS I THOUGH IT WAS JUST THE CAR......BUT THEN I HEARD ABOUT THE BABY ........THEN HE CALLED ME HE WAS JUST CRYIN AND I DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO SAY TO HIM


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP+Jan 11 2009, 05:58 PM~12672369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2009, 07:00 PM~12672382
> *whos this guy with :uh:
> *


someones wife prolly.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 07:31 PM~12672186
> *My prayers go out to His baby and his family
> *


x2


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 06:05 PM~12672425
> *learn how to read shit head
> 
> :tears:
> *


all i see is that you were asking for a ride to the park


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 06:30 PM~12672184
> *yea.. shit was crazy man...
> 
> streetshow will keep us posted on everything
> *


x2 :yessad:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 06:22 PM~12672140
> *good pinic.. my prayers go out to 2000towncar...
> car caught fire at pinic... burned to the ground...
> 
> ...



Rollerz Only Gulf Coast will have Thomas and his baby in our prayer's. Keep us updated if there is anything we can help with. 

I got off the phone with someone close to the family and the baby had suffered 3rd degree burns, so lets keep the baby in our prayers.

:angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2009, 06:22 PM~12672583
> *all i see is that you were asking for a ride to the park
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LOW_INC thanks for everything big dawdg you a down ass fool .


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2009, 06:22 PM~12672583
> *all i see is that you were asking for a ride to the park
> *


then you need to learn how to use the interwebz..
intranets iz serious bizness


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 11 2009, 06:23 PM~12672586
> *Rollerz Only Gulf Coast will have Thomas and his baby in our prayer's. Keep us updated if there is anything we can help with.
> 
> I got off the phone with someone close to the family and the baby had suffered 3rd degree burns, so lets keep the baby in our prayers.
> ...


thanks they at herman hospital on the 9th floor if anyone want to stop by . im not sure of the room but soon ass i find out i will let ya know


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 07:47 PM~12672295
> *in behaf of Thomas i want thank evrybody for their concern and prayers . they at herman hospital downtown . they getting treated .they gona be fine . i aprecciate evryone that got involved allready and piched money in. trhanks ya
> *


let me know if we can help with anything else homie!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 06:27 PM~12672625
> *let me know if we can help with anything else homie!!!!!
> *


thanks will put some togheter to help him out thanks to the hlc and all the clubs and solo riders that show support


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 08:33 PM~12672679
> *thanks will put some togheter to help him out thanks to the hlc and all the clubs and solo riders that  show support
> *


well if you and thomas need anything you got my number and you know where i live.the next light foo so if you need anything just ring the doorbell :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 11 2009, 06:38 PM~12672731
> *well if you and thomas need anything you got my number and you know where i live.the next light foo so if you need anything just ring the doorbell :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie ill let you know


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

FIRST OFF TO THOMAS AND HIS FAMILY ..THE HLC IS HERE TO HELP U THROUGH THIS HARD TIME..THE HLC WENT AROUND THE PICNIC AND COLLECTED A BIG DONATION FROM ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THE HOUSTON AREA ..JUST TOO MANY TO NAME...FOR U AND YOUR FAMILY. YOUR FAMILY IS IN ARE PRAYERS...I KNOW AS A FATHER IT IS HARD TO SEE YOUR OWN CHILD SUFFER IN PAIN ..AND ONLY IMAGINE WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH BROTHER..

IM ASKING EVERYONE WHO ARE AND SAY THEY ARE A TRUE LOWRIDER TO HELP THIS MAN AND HIS FAMILY IN THIS TIME IN NEED!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 08:42 PM~12672772
> *thanks homie ill let you know
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 06:42 PM~12672777
> *FIRST OFF TO THOMAS AND HIS FAMILY ..THE HLC IS HERE TO HELP U THROUGH THIS HARD TIME..THE HLC WENT AROUND THE PICNIC AND COLLECTED A BIG DONATION FROM ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THE HOUSTON AREA ..JUST TOO MANY TO NAME...FOR U AND YOUR FAMILY. YOUR FAMILY IS IN ARE PRAYERS...I KNOW AS A FATHER IT IS HARD TO SEE YOUR OWN CHILD SUFFER IN PAIN ..AND ONLY IMAGINE WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH BROTHER..
> 
> IM ASKING EVERYONE WHO ARE AND SAY THEY ARE A TRUE LOWRIDER TO HELP THIS MAN AND HIS FAMILY IN THIS TIME IN NEED!
> *


thanks


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 06:26 PM~12672615
> *then you need to learn how to use the interwebz..
> intranets iz serious bizness
> *


this guy here. ok dude


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2009, 06:45 PM~12672818
> *this guy here. ok dude
> *


beef between painters???


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2009, 08:45 PM~12672818
> *this guy here. ok dude
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

TO ALL OF THE LOWRIDER CLUBS FROM HTOWN ,PTOWN, BAYTOWN, ALVIN ,PEARLAND ,MO CITY, STAFFORD,BAYCITY,BYRAN, EL CAMPO..ALL THE SOUTH EAST TEXAS AREA WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE HLC PICNIC..WE THANK YALL FOR ANOTHER SUCESSFUL ONE!! 

NEXT UP..... THE 4TH YR ANNIVERSRY HLC PICNIC..COMING IN APRIL..LOCATION TBA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP+Jan 11 2009, 06:45 PM~12672818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 08:42 PM~12672777
> *FIRST OFF TO THOMAS AND HIS FAMILY ..THE HLC IS HERE TO HELP U THROUGH THIS HARD TIME..THE HLC WENT AROUND THE PICNIC AND COLLECTED A BIG DONATION FROM ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THE HOUSTON AREA ..JUST TOO MANY TO NAME...FOR U AND YOUR FAMILY. YOUR FAMILY IS IN ARE PRAYERS...I KNOW AS A FATHER IT IS HARD TO SEE YOUR OWN CHILD SUFFER IN PAIN ..AND ONLY IMAGINE WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH BROTHER..
> 
> IM ASKING EVERYONE WHO ARE AND SAY THEY ARE A TRUE LOWRIDER TO HELP THIS MAN AND HIS FAMILY IN THIS TIME IN NEED!
> *


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

whats up houston area were coming to your area hope to do business with some of you our work will speak for itself


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 06:57 PM~12672927
> *ugh
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 08:42 PM~12672777
> *FIRST OFF TO THOMAS AND HIS FAMILY ..THE HLC IS HERE TO HELP U THROUGH THIS HARD TIME..THE HLC WENT AROUND THE PICNIC AND COLLECTED A BIG DONATION FROM ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THE HOUSTON AREA ..JUST TOO MANY TO NAME...FOR U AND YOUR FAMILY. YOUR FAMILY IS IN ARE PRAYERS...I KNOW AS A FATHER IT IS HARD TO SEE YOUR OWN CHILD SUFFER IN PAIN ..AND ONLY IMAGINE WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH BROTHER..
> 
> IM ASKING EVERYONE WHO ARE AND SAY THEY ARE A TRUE LOWRIDER TO HELP THIS MAN AND HIS FAMILY IN THIS TIME IN NEED!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

THIS IS THE HOMIES RIDE ON FIRE!!! 
THANK GOD THEY MADE IT OUT ON TIME


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 06:46 PM~12672827
> *beef between painters???
> *


nope just love :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12672980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12672980
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tears: :tears: :tears: *THANK GOD THEY MADE IT OUT ON TIME *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

***** BOILER PUTTIN IT DOWN...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12672980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x1000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 11 2009, 07:03 PM~12672980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds gay :uh:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 07:08 PM~12673043
> *+1
> 
> sounds gay  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2009, 07:10 PM~12673062
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so u and sic are gay :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

KRAZYTOYZ, QUE ROLLO JUAN!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2009, 07:05 PM~12672997
> *nope just love :biggrin:
> *


thats gay


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 07:10 PM~12673072
> *so u and sic are gay  :0
> *


no.. but he is


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 07:11 PM~12673087
> *no.. but he is
> *


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 07:10 PM~12673075
> *KRAZYTOYZ, QUE ROLLO JUAN!!!!
> *



Just got home.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BITCH IS BAD!!! ONE DAY....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Krazy Toyz will have Thomas and his family in our prayers.

Juan KT President


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 07:03 PM~12672980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 just found out they might be going out of state for treatment tomorrow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 07:19 PM~12673175
> *just found out they might be going out of state for treatment tomorrow
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 08:19 PM~12673175
> *just found out they might be going out of state for treatment tomorrow
> *


:tears: :tears: poor baby


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 11 2009, 07:17 PM~12673158
> *Krazy Toyz will have Thomas and his family in our prayers.
> 
> Juan KT President
> *


thanks im on and off on the phone with him and he is amaized how much everybody is showing luv and concern .so thanks on his behaf


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pics from today


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Someone wasd calling devious out.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

channel 39 news..
they gon show a report of the evnt at 10 i think..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Jan 11 2009, 07:38 PM~12672731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buckets can be replaced but lives can't.. my prayers go out to him and his family..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 07:28 PM~12673272
> *channel 39 news..
> they gon show a report of the evnt at  10 i think..
> *


i think at 9!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 11 2009, 08:27 PM~12673259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12672980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, just heard about that on tv. tuned in and waiting to see it on 13.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 07:28 PM~12673272
> *channel 39 news..
> they gon show a report of the evnt at  10 i think..
> *


they went over to the hospital to interview thomas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

top story :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

boiler and slim got camera time too... i tivo'd it :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Fucking head line "road hazards?"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that wasnt slim.. that was me.. lol..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 08:03 PM~12673675
> *that wasnt slim.. that was me.. lol..
> *


all yall ****** look alike :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12673670
> *Fucking head line "road hazards?"
> *


exactly. fireman said "ticking time bomb"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

27 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: sic713, MR.*512*, [email protected], LOWLIFE76, switches4life, Homer Pimpson, cali rydah, KRAZYTOYZ, missmary72, kustommadess, mr cholo 713, 713Lowriderboy, chevylo97, streetshow, HMART1970, latinkustoms4ever, h-town team 84 caddy, 84 BLAZER


packed


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

checked my instant replay and it is u..so what :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

fucking media got it all twisted :angry:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 08:03 PM~12673670
> *Fucking head line "road hazards?"
> *


X2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 07:58 PM~12673598
> *they went over to the hospital to interview thomas
> *


Dam dats fucked up hope everything goes well for matt n his lil ones das just not da sunday u plan on


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 11 2009, 09:04 PM~12673683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even mentioned no law about hydroz.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:07 PM~12673721
> *fucking media got it all twisted  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:07 PM~12673721
> *fucking media got it all twisted  :angry:
> *


x2....they passed it right away ....9 on tha dot! only like 2 min long. mostly showed thomas. not anyone else...oh, exept for victor hopping and sic hangin from the door


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

fucken cop called for back up instead of calling the ambulance (fucken rookie asking his parthners for help when wrinting the report.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:11 PM~12673769
> *fucken cop called for back up instead of calling the ambulance (fucken rookie asking his parthners for help when wrinting the report.
> *


cop said it took ambulance 15 min :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jan 11 2009, 10:12 PM~12673781
> *cop said it took ambulance 15 min  :angry:
> *


It took a hell of alot longer than 15 minutes.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2009, 09:13 PM~12673794
> *It took a hell of alot longer than 15 minutes.
> *


hell yeah :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:11 PM~12673769
> *fucken cop called for back up instead of calling the ambulance (fucken rookie asking his parthners for help when wrinting the report.
> *


they ain't mention that part. fk'n media.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jan 11 2009, 08:12 PM~12673781
> *cop said it took ambulance 15 min  :angry:
> *


fuckem hoez when you need em to do their job they cant do shit right


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 11 2009, 08:06 PM~12673710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 08:07 PM~12673721
> *fucking media got it all twisted  :angry:
> *


X3 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

basicly they made story "look how dangerous these fools cars are".. was that cop by trunk? thought it was fireman.. talkin about installs, like he hydro expert. talkin shyt about amature installs.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jan 11 2009, 08:12 PM~12673781
> *cop said it took ambulance 15 min  :angry:
> *


IT TOOK MORE THAN 30 MIN :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 05:22 PM~12672140
> *good pinic.. my prayers go out to 2000towncar...
> car caught fire at pinic... burned to the ground...
> 
> ...



GET WIELL WISHES AND MY PRAYER GO OUT 2000TOWNCAR'S FAMILY

I there is anything I can do to help, someone hit me up :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

lawsuit???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2009, 08:17 PM~12673843
> *GET WIELL WISHES AND MY PRAYER GO OUT 2000TOWNCAR'S FAMILY
> 
> I there is anything I can do to help, someone hit me up :angel:
> *


thanks on his behaf


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

26 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, 713Lowriderboy, lone star, chuyleal48, screwstone_tx, H town_caddyking, mdz85olds, streetshow, G-78, h-town team 84 caddy, MR.*512*, kwg2347, switches4life, Homer Pimpson, missmary72, cali rydah, mac2lac, chevylo97, [email protected], latinkustoms4ever


full house.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, BAYTOWNSLC, 713Lowriderboy, lone star, chuyleal48, screwstone_tx, H town_caddyking, mdz85olds, streetshow, G-78, MR.*512*, kwg2347, switches4life, Homer Pimpson, missmary72, cali rydah, mac2lac, chevylo97, [email protected], latinkustoms4ever


i'll take my TANK out next time for sure!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

least they mentioned toy drive and at end mentioned fires are rare. but still, media twisted it so bad.. its probably not end of story.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 08:23 PM~12673930
> *h-town team 84 caddy, BAYTOWNSLC, 713Lowriderboy, lone star, chuyleal48, screwstone_tx, H town_caddyking, mdz85olds, streetshow, G-78, MR.*512*, kwg2347, switches4life, Homer Pimpson, missmary72, cali rydah, mac2lac, chevylo97, [email protected], latinkustoms4ever
> 
> 
> ...


SO HOWD DA HOP GO???WORD ON DA STREETS IS SHORTYS WAS OUT TO PROVE A POINT??? :0 :0 IM JUST SAYIN KNOWMSAYIN............


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

what's stupid is the cop said that hydraulics should be *PROFESSIONALLY INSTALLED*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2009, 05:22 PM~12673843
> *good pinic.. my prayers go out to 2000towncar...
> car caught fire at pinic... burned to the ground...
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

anyone have an 87 cutlass front clip for sale????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2009, 08:17 PM~12673843
> *GET WIELL WISHES AND MY PRAYER GO OUT 2000TOWNCAR'S FAMILY
> 
> I there is anything I can do to help, someone hit me up :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 11 2009, 08:26 PM~12673970
> *what's stupid is the cop said that hydraulics should be PROFESSIONALLY INSTALLED
> *


fire wasnt cause by hydros. they tripping :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whats up lets setup an account to help cuz me being in healthcare i KNOW that shit isnt cheap. i got 100 bucks to drop. im calling all your riders out, whats up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 08:23 PM~12673930
> *h-town team 84 caddy, BAYTOWNSLC, 713Lowriderboy, lone star, chuyleal48, screwstone_tx, H town_caddyking, mdz85olds, streetshow, G-78, MR.*512*, kwg2347, switches4life, Homer Pimpson, missmary72, cali rydah, mac2lac, chevylo97, [email protected], latinkustoms4ever
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2009, 10:24 PM~12673948
> *SO HOWD DA HOP GO???WORD ON DA STREETS IS SHORTYS WAS OUT TO PROVE A POINT??? :0  :0 IM JUST SAYIN KNOWMSAYIN............
> *


was it proved!!!!! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 08:27 PM~12673989
> *anyone have an 87 cutlass front clip for sale????
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 08:28 PM~12674016
> *so whats up lets setup an account to help cuz me being in healthcare i KNOW that shit isnt cheap. i got 100 bucks to drop. im calling all your riders out, whats up
> *


I'M DOWN


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 08:28 PM~12674016
> *so whats up lets setup an account to help cuz me being in healthcare i KNOW that shit isnt cheap. i got 100 bucks to drop. im calling all your riders out, whats up
> *


i will match the 100 lets do this


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 08:29 PM~12674028
> *was it proved!!!!! :uh:
> *


***** IONO????????? POR ESO ESTOY PREGUNTANDO WEY!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.39online.com/pages/news


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no video yet,but heres story they list on site..

Toddler & Father Injuried in A Low Rider Car Fire

Andrea Nguyen
January 11, 2009

27 year-old Thomas Mechell suffered burns to his hands and face trying to save his 3 year-old son, Roland, from the family's burning car.

“His hair got burnt off,” Mechell said in an exclusive interview with Channel 39 outside Memorial Hermann Hospital where the toddler remains in stable condition. “There are blisters on his ear and he got third degree burns on his back."

The family of six had attended a party at Tom Bass Park in southeast Houston for a local lowrider group associated with the annual Poncho Clause Toy Drive.

"We were just leaving to go ride around a bit, and my wife just started screaming that there were some smoke in the car. I put the car into park, and the back of the car was engulfed in flames.”

Mechell, his wife, and three kids jumped out of the burning car, but the baby of the family got tied up in the seat belt.

“I tried to get him, but the car was too hot,” said Mechell. “I laid under the car and I pulled him out. He was covered in flames and we rolled him on the ground.”
"The ambulance just took forever to get here,” said Carlos Jimenez, a member with the Houston Low Rider Counci.

"We called it immediately, and HFD responded within 15 to 20 minutes,” said Sgt. Edward Lopez of the Harris Co. Sheriff’s Office. “It wasn't a long response time."
Deputies said the fire started in the trunk of the car, which was equipped with several batteries, speakers, and powerful hydraulics; the kind that makes a car jump up and down.

"It depends on who installed it and how they did it,” said Sgt. Lopez. * “If it's done by professionals, you usually don't have problems. Amateurs tend to cross wires and something will happen like this… it's a ticking time bomb."
*
Mechell said his concern is not with his car, but his child. Doctors said the boy will be scarred for life.
“It hurts,” said Mechell. “He's my pride and joy."


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *RAGALAC,Jan 11 2009, 10:24 PM~12673948]
> SO HOWD DA HOP GO???WORD ON DA STREETS IS SHORTYS WAS OUT TO PROVE A POINT??? :0  :0 IM JUST SAYIN KNOWMSAYIN............
> *_


_
HEY BOILER CHECK IT OUT THE CHEERLEADERS ARE OUT EARLY TODAY!!!_


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 09:28 PM~12674016
> *so whats up lets setup an account to help cuz me being in healthcare i KNOW that shit isnt cheap. i got 100 bucks to drop. im calling all your riders out, whats up
> *


i'll add in some + the 20 you owe me. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 11 2009, 07:42 PM~12672777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To your homie and his lil man we send out our prayers and support. We wish his entire family well and hope they get well soon!!! 

A fellow man enjoying the day with his family and sudden tragedy happens. It hurt me to hear his lil man was hurt in the fire. I don't know how I would have reacted in such a nightmare. I thought about it all the way home and my heart goes out to the whole family. I don't know your homeboy Thomas, but please tell him that we feel his pain and are with him. My kids prayed for his son while we were at the park. They are 7, 6, and 3. They were with their mom and she told me soon after. I almost went over there with my kids and now I'm glad that I didn't. I just could not see that. I pray that they get well soon.

Michael Cordova
Royal Touch


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 08:32 PM~12674056
> *HEY BOILER CHECK IT OUT THE CHEERLEADERS ARE OUT EARLY TODAY!!!
> *


im just askin..................no need to get all sentimental and emotional..........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

preview of 13 news didnt mention anything.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 09:31 PM~12674054
> *Andrea Nguyen
> 
> *


i graduated with this chick, she out of Pasadena High



anyways....let me know when a account is set up, i'll put funds in



I'll keep the family in tonights prayers


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 08:36 PM~12674114
> *preview of 13 news didnt mention anything.
> *


news 39 had it on as the top story..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 09:37 PM~12674137
> *i graduated with this chick, she out of Pasadena High
> anyways....let me know when a account is set up, i'll put funds in
> I'll keep the family in tonights prayers
> *


you hit that shit huh? that why she got grudge against lows huh? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 08:34 PM~12674089
> *Once again it was a great picnic!!! Good to see so many people in one place and noone acting a fool!!! Glad we were able to help out and give some money to help the lil homie and his family out.
> To your homie and his lil man we send out our prayers and support. We wish his entire family well and hope they get well soon!!!
> 
> ...


thanks homie i will let him know and trsut me he aprecciates all of these prayers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 08:38 PM~12674145
> *news 39 had it on as the top story..
> *


thats cuz channel 39 is ghetto.....and we some ghetto mofo's :biggrin: jk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they said 15-20 mins response time is common practice thats a crock of shit, if it was officer down on the radio would have been 10 laws in less than 3 mins.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 08:39 PM~12674163
> *thats cuz channel 39 is ghetto.....and we some ghetto mofo's  :biggrin:  jk
> *


hey im not ghetto...yes i am... :biggrin: house shoes on now and folded in the back.. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 08:37 PM~12674137
> *i graduated with this chick, she out of Pasadena High
> anyways....let me know when a account is set up, i'll put funds in
> I'll keep the family in tonights prayers
> *


thanks homie will keep ya posted on any updates with them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 09:39 PM~12674163
> *thats cuz channel 39 is ghetto.....and we some ghetto mofo's  :biggrin:  jk
> *


look here mr fancy crib with tropical paradise lighted portrait.. you aint qualified as ghetto, dont matter how many DH hoez you smash.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 08:41 PM~12674200
> *look here mr fancy crib with tropical paradise lighted portrait..    you aint qualified as ghetto, dont matter how many DH hoez you smash.
> *


fancy crib, yea right i still aint fixed my roof from ike, but i put a new roof on the 60 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 09:40 PM~12674184
> *they said 15-20 mins response time is common practice thats a crock of shit, if it was officer down on the radio would have been 10 laws in less than 3 mins.
> *


and got the usual police escort of 9712934791247812374 patrol cars, just to get to hospital.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2009, 10:36 PM~12674113
> *im just askin..................no need to get all sentimental and emotional..........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 09:41 PM~12674211
> *fancy crib, yea right i still aint fixed my roof from ike, but i put a new roof on the 60  :biggrin:
> *


Can't pay my rent, cause all my money's spent
But that's okay, cause I'm Still Fly


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 09:28 PM~12674016
> *so whats up lets setup an account to help cuz me being in healthcare i KNOW that shit isnt cheap. i got 100 bucks to drop. im calling all your riders out, whats up
> *


x2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i think Houston doesnt have a burn unit...they may have to go to Dallas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 09:45 PM~12674279
> *i think Houston doesnt have a burn unit...they may have to go to Dallas.
> *


wasn't there one in gtown? maybe before ike?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hopefully he will have a big smile like that soon :angel: he is such a good kid :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 08:45 PM~12674279
> *i think Houston doesnt have a burn unit...they may have to go to Dallas.
> *


yep they was talking bout that but they gona treat him here but they might have to go to sum trauma center out in cali after for the kids


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 09:46 PM~12674290
> *wasn't there one in gtown?  maybe before ike?
> *


the hospital got shut down a couple months ago in G town

thats why no more burn unit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 08:45 PM~12674279
> *i think Houston doesnt have a burn unit...they may have to go to Dallas.
> *


i tell u wat i been in da hospital for 3rdegree burns b4 and dat shit aint no joke i just couldnt imagine a lil kid going thru dat shit it just aint nothin nice............and i believe there is a burn unit in da medical center.......seen some folks from mexico got flown over here specially for a burnt up kid so i think so.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whoever sets up the account for the healthcare fund post the info please...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2009, 09:48 PM~12674325
> *i tell u wat i been in da hospital for 3rdegree burns b4 and dat shit aint no joke i just couldnt imagine a lil kid going thru dat shit it just aint nothin nice............and i believe there is a burn unit in da medical center.......seen some folks from mexico got flown over here specially for a burnt up kid so i think so.........
> *


i work with this chick and they had to send her to Dallas cause they couldn't help her here...and this 2 weeks ago


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 08:50 PM~12674357
> *i work with this chick and they had to send her to Dallas cause they couldn't help her here...and this 2 weeks ago
> *


oh...............my bad........fuck it wherever they need to go hope they get there and back ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. 13 news gonna have segment on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

galveston had/has a burn unit. i think herman has a unit to treat people, but dont specialize it in. burns are a different kind of injury. alot of possibilities for infections. dr. lone.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

why the fk did the cops let that lil baby be out there like that. i don't give a fk if it's 5 min. that's 5 min too long. they should have taken that family to the hospital in the cop car....fk making them wait......and it took way longer than 15-20 min.....

i hope that homie files complaints because he has plenty of witnesses to back him up.... the baby may be fine, but still was suffering from burns......

NWA said it best.....

FUCK THE POLICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 10:52 PM~12674401
> *why the fk did the cops let that lil baby be out there like that. i don't give a fk if it's 5 min. that's 5 min too long.  they should have taken that family to the hospital in the cop car....fk making them wait......and it took way longer than 15-20 min.....
> 
> i hope that homie files complaints because he has plenty of witnesses to back him up.... the baby may be fine, but still was suffering from burns......
> ...


X2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LADY ACE WILL OPEN THE ACCOUNT FOR 2000TOWNCAR TOMORROW SO WILL GIVE YA INFO THANKS EVERYBODY FOR ALL THE SUPPORT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 08:55 PM~12674441
> *LADY ACE WILL OPEN THE ACCOUNT FOR 2000TOWNCAR TOMORROW SO WILL GIVE YA INFO THANKS EVERYBODY FOR ALL THE SUPPORT
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i been saying fuck the police, since way back. when i was like fk the blue santa thing.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 10:55 PM~12674441
> *LADY ACE WILL OPEN THE ACCOUNT FOR 2000TOWNCAR TOMORROW SO WILL GIVE YA INFO THANKS EVERYBODY FOR ALL THE SUPPORT
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 10:55 PM~12674441
> *LADY ACE WILL OPEN THE ACCOUNT FOR 2000TOWNCAR TOMORROW SO WILL GIVE YA INFO THANKS EVERYBODY FOR ALL THE SUPPORT
> *


  ... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 08:52 PM~12674401
> *why the fk did the cops let that lil baby be out there like that. i don't give a fk if it's 5 min. that's 5 min too long.  they should have taken that family to the hospital in the cop car....fk making them wait......and it took way longer than 15-20 min.....
> 
> i hope that homie files complaints because he has plenty of witnesses to back him up.... the baby may be fine, but still was suffering from burns......
> ...


straight shot up 288 right to the medical center, u can be there in 5 mins if u speed....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 09:52 PM~12674396
> *galveston had/has a burn unit.  i think herman has a unit to treat people, but dont specialize it in. burns are a different kind of injury. alot of possibilities for infections. dr. lone.
> *



good idea on the account thing homie......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok. 13 news was more fare.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 09:04 PM~12674595
> *ok.  13 news was more fare.
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

INCCIDENT JUST CAME ON SPANISH TELEVISION AND THEY STILL TALKING BOUT THE HYDROS CAUSED THE FIRE :angry: :angry:THEY JUST MAKING STUFF UP


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 09:52 PM~12674401
> *why the fk did the cops let that lil baby be out there like that. i don't give a fk if it's 5 min. that's 5 min too long.  they should have taken that family to the hospital in the cop car....fk making them wait......and it took way longer than 15-20 min.....
> 
> i hope that homie files complaints because he has plenty of witnesses to back him up.... the baby may be fine, but still was suffering from burns......
> ...


my brother tried to take him but pigs said that they were goin to arrest him for some bullshit dont remember what they said :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 11 2009, 08:37 PM~12674137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 11:04 PM~12674595
> *ok.  13 news was more fare.
> *


X3


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 08:55 PM~12674441
> *LADY ACE WILL OPEN THE ACCOUNT FOR 2000TOWNCAR TOMORROW SO WILL GIVE YA INFO THANKS EVERYBODY FOR ALL THE SUPPORT
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 10:05 PM~12674615
> *INCCIDENT JUST CAME ON SPANISH TELEVISION AND THEY STILL TALKING BOUT THE HYDROS CAUSED THE FIRE :angry:  :angry:THEY JUST MAKING STUFF UP
> *


what was the cause of the fire?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 10:05 PM~12674615
> *INCCIDENT JUST CAME ON SPANISH TELEVISION AND THEY STILL TALKING BOUT THE HYDROS CAUSED THE FIRE :angry:  :angry:THEY JUST MAKING STUFF UP
> *


i dont watch that mojo shit,but sure they just like any other news.. they wanna build up "the story" and make more out of it then it is.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 08:41 PM~12674211
> *fancy crib, yea right i still aint fixed my roof from ike, but i put a new roof on the 60  :biggrin:
> *


*REAL RIDER !! * :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

UPDATE ON THOMAS AND HIS BOY..THEY WILL BE LEAVING OUT OF STATE TO A SHINERS BURN UNIT...THOMAS SAID MAYBE CALI..I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND ALL I CAN SAY IS SEEING THOMAS SON HAD ME TEAR UP... I DROPPED OFF ALL THE MONEY WE COLLECTED TODAY AT THE PICNIC...

WE WILL BE PLANNING A FUNDRAISER OR CHARITY EVENT FOR THOMAS..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 11 2009, 10:04 PM~12674595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn....fkn bitches....they'd rather have that poor baby suffer......i heard they were talking shit to someone about pulling up on the grass to get to the family.....said they were gonna arrest him..... :angry: :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2009, 09:07 PM~12674674
> *what was the cause of the fire?
> *


I THINK IT WAS A GAS LEAK OR SUMNTHANG THAT WAS A QUICK BURN MAYBE HEAT FROM EXHAUST COMBINED WITH GAS . BUT THE LAWS ARE TOO LAZY TO THINK . MY CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE BEFORE ON ELCTRICAL CAUSE BECAUSE OF HYDROS AND I HAD PLENTY OF TIME TO PUT IT OUT AND HE HAD JUST LEFT FROM OUR SIGHT SO I DONT THINK SO


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2009, 09:07 PM~12674674
> *what was the cause of the fire?
> *


WHO KNOWS.. :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:08 PM~12674695
> *UPDATE ON THOMAS AND HIS BOY..THEY WILL BE LEAVING OUT OF STATE TO A SHINERS BURN UNIT...THOMAS SAID MAYBE CALI..I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND ALL I CAN SAY IS SEEING THOMAS SON HAD ME TEAR UP... I DROPPED OFF ALL THE MONEY WE COLLECTED TODAY AT THE PICNIC...
> 
> WE WILL BE PLANNING A FUNDRAISER OR CHARITY EVENT FOR THOMAS..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

g hernandez lol


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 10:09 PM~12674715
> *yeah....they still don't know what they are talking about....good job Goofy
> 
> damn....fkn bitches....they'd rather have that poor baby suffer......i heard they were talking shit to someone about pulling up on the grass to get to the family.....said they were gonna arrest him..... :angry:  :angry:
> *


thiink that was him :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:11 PM~12674748
> *I THINK IT WAS A GAS LEAK OR SUMNTHANG THAT WAS A  QUICK BURN MAYBE HEAT FROM EXHAUST COMBINED WITH GAS . BUT THE LAWS ARE TOO LAZY TO THINK . MY CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE BEFORE ON ELCTRICAL CAUSE BECAUSE OF  HYDROS AND I HAD PLENTY OF TIME TO PUT IT OUT AND HE HAD JUST LEFT FROM OUR SIGHT SO I DONT THINK SO
> *


THANKS DOWNEY FOR GIVING THOMAS MY NUMBER....JUST GOT BACK FROM HOSPITAL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:08 PM~12674695
> *UPDATE ON THOMAS AND HIS BOY..THEY WILL BE LEAVING OUT OF STATE TO A SHINERS BURN UNIT...THOMAS SAID MAYBE CALI..I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND ALL I CAN SAY IS SEEING THOMAS SON HAD ME TEAR UP... I DROPPED OFF ALL THE MONEY WE COLLECTED TODAY AT THE PICNIC...
> 
> WE WILL BE PLANNING A FUNDRAISER OR CHARITY EVENT FOR THOMAS..
> *


at least he will get the treatment he needs...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 09:12 PM~12674775
> *g hernandez lol
> *


I GUESS THEY DIDNT LIKE MY NAME..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:08 PM~12674695
> *UPDATE ON THOMAS AND HIS BOY..THEY WILL BE LEAVING OUT OF STATE TO A SHINERS BURN UNIT...THOMAS SAID MAYBE CALI..I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND ALL I CAN SAY IS SEEING THOMAS SON HAD ME TEAR UP... I DROPPED OFF ALL THE MONEY WE COLLECTED TODAY AT THE PICNIC...
> 
> WE WILL BE PLANNING A FUNDRAISER OR CHARITY EVENT FOR THOMAS..
> *


THANKS GOFFY YA WILL GET BLESSINGS BACK .


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:11 PM~12674749
> *WHO KNOWS.. :uh:
> *


so why everyone saying its not the hydros :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 09:09 PM~12674715
> *yeah....they still don't know what they are talking about....good job Goofy
> 
> damn....fkn bitches....they'd rather have that poor baby suffer......i heard they were talking shit to someone about pulling up on the grass to get to the family.....said they were gonna arrest him..... :angry:  :angry:
> *


fucking pigs, they were talking to carlos (LOW INC) telling him 2 get off the grass, when homie was juz trying to help :angry: fucking idiots dn't realize the situation


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:11 PM~12674749
> *WHO KNOWS.. :uh:
> *


deezzzzzzzzzz nuutttzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!! 






sorry, even at time like this. .i had to getcha.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:08 PM~12674695
> *UPDATE ON THOMAS AND HIS BOY..THEY WILL BE LEAVING OUT OF STATE TO A SHINERS BURN UNIT...THOMAS SAID MAYBE CALI..I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND ALL I CAN SAY IS SEEING THOMAS SON HAD ME TEAR UP... I DROPPED OFF ALL THE MONEY WE COLLECTED TODAY AT THE PICNIC...
> 
> WE WILL BE PLANNING A FUNDRAISER OR CHARITY EVENT FOR THOMAS..
> *



the money will definately help....what a blessing!!!

people came through in a time of need today!!!! i want to personally thank everyone as well for donating!!! ....let's all try to help lessen the financial worries......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 09:12 PM~12674775
> *g hernandez lol
> *


ha just seen it on channel 13and 12 but u know them folks they always gon put there twist on someshit to make others look bad...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 09:09 PM~12674715
> *yeah....they still don't know what they are talking about....good job Goofy
> 
> damn....fkn bitches....they'd rather have that poor baby suffer......i heard they were talking shit to someone about pulling up on the grass to get to the family.....said they were gonna arrest him..... :angry:  :angry:
> *


THANKS MIKE AND ROYAL TOUCH FOR DONATING TODAY..


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2009, 10:14 PM~12674804
> *fucking pigs, they were talking to carlos (LOW INC)  telling him 2 get off the grass, when homie was juz trying to help :angry: fucking idiots dn't realize the situation
> *


x2 if it was one of their kids they would have done the same and they know it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2009, 09:14 PM~12674803
> *so why everyone saying its not the hydros  :uh:
> *


why does it matter what started it?..what matters is how you can help him out in his time of need..fuckin snitch


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 09:15 PM~12674818
> *deezzzzzzzzzz  nuutttzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!
> sorry, even at time like this. .i had to getcha.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:14 PM~12674799
> *I  GUESS THEY DIDNT LIKE MY NAME..
> *


too gangsta'ish.. shoulda told em to put "senor chairman"



:roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 07:42 PM~12672777
> *FIRST OFF TO THOMAS AND HIS FAMILY ..THE HLC IS HERE TO HELP U THROUGH THIS HARD TIME..THE HLC WENT AROUND THE PICNIC AND COLLECTED A BIG DONATION FROM ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS IN THE HOUSTON AREA ..JUST TOO MANY TO NAME...FOR U AND YOUR FAMILY. YOUR FAMILY IS IN ARE PRAYERS...I KNOW AS A FATHER IT IS HARD TO SEE YOUR OWN CHILD SUFFER IN PAIN ..AND ONLY IMAGINE WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH BROTHER..
> 
> IM ASKING EVERYONE WHO ARE AND SAY THEY ARE A TRUE LOWRIDER TO HELP THIS MAN AND HIS FAMILY IN THIS TIME IN NEED!
> *



Didnt get 2 make it out, My prayers go out to this family, I will help in any way needed, I myself will donate, and will see what the CTLC can do to help out...Its a tragedy that this happened, hope lil man is gonna be ok.... My prayers are with the Family.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 09:16 PM~12674837
> *why does it matter what started it?..what matters is how you can help him out in his time of need..fuckin snitch
> *


X10000


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 11 2009, 09:17 PM~12674857
> *Didnt get 2 make it out, My prayers go out to this family, I will help in any way needed, I myself will donate, and will see what the CTLC can do to help out...Its a tragedy that this happened, hope lil man is gonna be ok.... My prayers are with the Family.
> *


TITO THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BROTHER.. YOU KNOW HOW HLC AND CTLC DO IT...  CALL ME TOMORROW BRO


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

BURN CENTER IS IN downey CALIFORNIA TALKED TO THE HOMIES IN L.A.CHAPTER AND THEY SHOWING FULL SUPPORT . ONE OF THE MEMBERS WIFE WORKS THERE SO THERE IS SUM PEOPLE OUT THERE THATS GONA LOOK OUT FOR MY HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:16 PM~12674844
> *:uh:
> *


geez.. just trying to lighten things up fucker. good job on news though mr G hernandez. you too robert..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 09:16 PM~12674850
> *too gangsta'ish.. shoulda told em to put "senor chairman"
> :roflmao:
> *


WHERE WERE YOU AT TODAY ASS?? I HAD A WHOLE SECTION RESERVED FOR YOU.. :angry:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:18 PM~12674880
> *TITO THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BROTHER.. YOU KNOW HOW HLC AND CTLC DO IT...   CALL ME TOMORROW BRO
> *



Its a sad thing when kids get hurt...Ill 4 sure call tomorrow, and I will be in Htown Tuesday and give my collection, and then Ill see if I can get more from my council to donate....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:19 PM~12674901
> *BURN CENTER IS IN downey CALIFORNIA TALKED TO THE HOMIES IN L.A.CHAPTER AND THEY SHOWING FULL SUPPORT . ONE OF THE MEMBERS WIFE WORKS THERE SO THERE IS SUM PEOPLE OUT THERE THATS GONA LOOK OUT FOR MY HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 10:46 PM~12674301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, i got some $$ to put towards the fund and will donate all year until this child gets better.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 11 2009, 09:20 PM~12674928
> *Its a sad thing when kids get hurt...Ill 4 sure call tomorrow, and I will be in Htown Tuesday and give my collection, and then Ill see if I can get more from my council to donate....
> *


  INDEED BROTHER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:19 PM~12674901
> *BURN CENTER IS IN downey CALIFORNIA TALKED TO THE HOMIES IN L.A.CHAPTER AND THEY SHOWING FULL SUPPORT . ONE OF THE MEMBERS WIFE WORKS THERE SO THERE IS SUM PEOPLE OUT THERE THATS GONA LOOK OUT FOR MY HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2009, 09:07 PM~12674674
> *what was the cause of the fire?
> *


 gonna have to make it a point put a fire extinguisher in the truck


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:19 PM~12674901
> *BURN CENTER IS IN downey CALIFORNIA TALKED TO THE HOMIES IN L.A.CHAPTER AND THEY SHOWING FULL SUPPORT . ONE OF THE MEMBERS WIFE WORKS THERE SO THERE IS SUM PEOPLE OUT THERE THATS GONA LOOK OUT FOR MY HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 10:16 PM~12674837
> *why does it matter what started it?..what matters is how you can help him out in his time of need..fuckin snitch
> *


just trying to find out why every one is talking shit when they dont know shit. you arent supposed to touch a burned victim because you can hurt them more than what they are,just like in a car wreck.you need to let them "professionals" handle it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:20 PM~12674927
> *WHERE WERE YOU AT TODAY ASS?? I HAD A WHOLE SECTION RESERVED FOR YOU.. :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 11 2009, 09:20 PM~12674928
> *Its a sad thing when kids get hurt...Ill 4 sure call tomorrow, and I will be in Htown Tuesday and give my collection, and then Ill see if I can get more from my council to donate....
> *


THANKS IN BEHALF OF THE HOMIE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 09:19 PM~12674904
> *geez.. just trying to lighten things up fucker.  good job on news though mr G hernandez.    you too robert..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2009, 09:21 PM~12674953
> *gonna have to make it a point put a fire extinguisher in the truck
> *


spray some fire retardant bed liner, ask big pimp where to buy it, since hes retarded.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2009, 09:22 PM~12674963
> *just trying to find out why every one is talking shit when they dont know shit.  you arent supposed to touch a burned victim because you can hurt them more than what they are,just like in a car wreck.you need to let them "professionals" handle it
> *


right now no one is worried about the why's and how's.. its when and where???... the news is always gonna make shit up first to get the story first and then correct themselves later...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 11 2009, 10:15 PM~12674824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't matter, but everyone wants to know....even the cops don't know, but i bet them bitches gonna find a way to make it a reason to fk with cars with hydro's....point their fkn fingers and say..."I told you so".....fk em!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jan 11 2009, 10:21 PM~12674953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 09:24 PM~12675008
> *no problem homie.....i felt bad for the man cause his car burnt....but i felt his pain when i heard his son was hurt....all that was on my mind was that baby's pain....man....i don't give a fk if he takes the money and buys his boy a room full of hotwheels....whatever it takes to help that baby get through this.....
> I'M PROUD OF THE HLC, CAR CLUBS, FELLOW RIDERS, AND MY CLUB FOR PULLING TOGETHER TODAY!!!
> it doesn't matter, but everyone wants to know....even the cops don't know, but i bet them bitches gonna find a way to make it a reason to fk with cars with hydro's....point their fkn fingers and say..."I told you so".....fk em!!!
> *


they do it anyway


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 10:24 PM~12675002
> *right now no one is worried about the why's and how's.. its when and where???... the news is always gonna make shit up first to get the story first and then correct themselves later...
> *


they dont even worry about that part. they move on to next story they wanna twist.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 09:27 PM~12675053
> *they dont even worry about that part.    they move on to next story they wanna twist.
> *


+1


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 11 2009, 10:19 PM~12674901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** you sound like a pro.......

you related to or ever train any squirrels??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 11:29 PM~12675082
> *and that is also what the fk i'm talkin bout!!!
> 
> *


i'll give a child a helping hand in any which way i can. guess i'll pass on that bomb you pointed me towards and donate the money that i was going to spend for it towards the child.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 10:29 PM~12675082
> *
> you related to or ever train any squirrels??
> *


tha guat?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 09:31 PM~12675121
> *i'll give a child a helping hand in any which way i can.  guess i'll pass on that bomb you pointed me towards and donate the money that i was going to spend for it towards the child.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 11 2009, 10:31 PM~12675121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: you a simple ass ***** huh?? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2009, 09:23 PM~12674989
> *spray some fire retardant bed liner, ask big pimp where to buy it, since hes retarded.
> *


 memeber when Mickey's lac caught fire?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 11:31 PM~12675121
> *i'll give a child a helping hand in any which way i can.  guess i'll pass on that bomb you pointed me towards and donate the money that i was going to spend for it towards the child.
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:31 PM~12675121
> *i'll give a child a helping hand in any which way i can.  guess i'll pass on that bomb you pointed me towards and donate the money that i was going to spend for it towards the child.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: God Bless you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 09:32 PM~12675147
> *
> :uh: you a simple ass ***** huh?? :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MY SHIT CAUGHT FIRE THE MORNING AFTER MAGNIFICOS.....BOUGHT A FIRE EXSTINGHISER THE SAME DAY


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

streetshow whats the name of the hospital in cali i will be there next weekend am going to stop and go to see them. pm his number maybe we can all put some kind of pakage to send to them. prayers to his son and the ambulace sure took more tha 20 min to get there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2009, 09:32 PM~12675149
> *memeber when Mickey's lac caught fire?
> *


yep i was ridin shotgun. that was a professional installed setup , how the news calls it. but it wasnt the setup that caught fire...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2009, 09:36 PM~12675188
> *MY SHIT CAUGHT FIRE THE MORNING AFTER MAGNIFICOS.....BOUGHT A FIRE EXSTINGHISER THE SAME DAY
> *


the 60 almost caught on fire last weekend, cuz u was sleepin on the power wire... :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 09:36 PM~12675190
> *streetshow whats the name of the hospital in cali i will be there next weekend am going to stop and go to see them. pm his number maybe we can all put some kind of pakage to send to them. prayers to his son and the ambulace sure took more tha 20 min to get there
> *


call me i should be in cali then too...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2009, 09:26 PM~12675036
> *put ejection seats.. cause you'd be putting your truck out of its misery, by letting it burn.
> 
> 
> ...



don't you take anything serious you 38 yrs old live with my nana dont pay no bills cant afford my OWN house fucking piece of worthless lard :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 09:36 PM~12675190
> *streetshow whats the name of the hospital in cali i will be there next weekend am going to stop and go to see them. pm his number maybe we can all put some kind of pakage to send to them. prayers to his son and the ambulace sure took more tha 20 min to get there
> *


I WILL GET INFO IN THE MOORNING . HIS PHONE GOT BURNED IN THE CAR SO HE DONT HAVE A NUMBER RIGHT NOW HE IS BEN CALLING ME FROM THE HOSPITAL BUT IS A DIFFERENT NUMBER EVERYTIME . BUT I WILL GET INFO ASOON AS I CAAAAANT THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN HOMIE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 11:36 PM~12675190
> *streetshow whats the name of the hospital in cali i will be there next weekend am going to stop and go to see them. pm his number maybe we can all put some kind of pakage to send to them. prayers to his son and the ambulace sure took more tha 20 min to get there
> *


Let me know homie, i'll donate some gifts for you to take along. Thomas has proven to everyone that he is a real father by willing to give up his life for his child. Props to the man for saving his little angel.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2009, 10:36 PM~12675188
> *MY SHIT CAUGHT FIRE THE MORNING AFTER MAGNIFICOS.....BOUGHT A FIRE EXSTINGHISER THE SAME DAY
> *


always thought those systems race cars use would be better. no need to fumble with keys to unlock trunk, that might already be hot and flames inside. 

http://www.firecharger.com/


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2009, 09:38 PM~12675221
> *don't you take anything serious you 38 yrs old live with my nana dont pay no bills cant afford my OWN house fucking piece of worthless lard :angry:
> *


WAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2009, 09:38 PM~12675221
> *don't you take anything serious you 38 yrs old live with my nana dont pay no bills cant afford my OWN house fucking piece of worthless lard :angry:
> *


mayne!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:38 PM~12675227
> *Let me know homie, i'll donate some gifts for you to take along.  Thomas has proven to everyone that he is a real father by willing to give up his life for his child.  Props to the man for saving his little angel.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2009, 10:38 PM~12675221
> *don't you take anything serious you 38 yrs old live with my nana dont pay no bills cant afford my OWN house fucking piece of worthless lard :angry:
> *


36 *****.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 11 2009, 09:38 PM~12675221
> *don't you take anything serious you 38 yrs old live with my nana dont pay no bills cant afford my OWN house fucking piece of worthless lard :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 09:38 PM~12675227
> *Let me know homie, i'll donate some gifts for you to take along.  Thomas has proven to everyone that he is a real father by willing to give up his life for his child.  Props to the man for saving his little angel.
> *


YEP MY NEGGA GOT BURNED UP ON THE FACE BUT HE SAVED HIS LIFE


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am living friday like around 2pm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 11:40 PM~12675255
> *YEP MY NEGGA GOT BURNED UP ON THE FACE BUT HE SAVED HIS LIFE
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jan 11 2009, 10:38 PM~12675221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x10


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 09:38 PM~12675227
> *Let me know homie, i'll donate some gifts for you to take along.  Thomas has proven to everyone that he is a real father by willing to give up his life for his child.  Props to the man for saving his little angel.
> *


X 1000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 11:41 PM~12675259
> *am living friday like around 2pm
> *


let me know where to meet wednesday. call me early wednesday so we can do this.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

will do dj latin


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:40 PM~12675255
> *YEP MY NEGGA GOT BURNED UP ON THE FACE BUT HE SAVED HIS LIFE
> *


HIS WIFE ALSO GOT BURNED ON HER HANDS TRYING TO GET HIS LIL BOY OUT.. MESSED UP DAY FOR HIS FAMILY


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I know Roland loves cars of any kind!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 09:42 PM~12675273
> *:0  :0 mantecaowned :0  :0
> x10
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:43 PM~12675299
> *HIS WIFE ALSO GOT BURNED ON HER HANDS TRYING TO GET HIS LIL BOY OUT.. MESSED UP DAY FOR HIS FAMILY
> *


YEP MEST UP


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 10:44 PM~12675306
> *I know Roland loves cars of any kind!!! :cheesy:
> *


well lets get the kid some cars, of any kind

and whoever is going to cali can give him the gifts

just set a time frame for when the toys have to be in said persons hands


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:43 PM~12675299
> *HIS WIFE ALSO GOT BURNED ON HER HANDS TRYING TO GET HIS LIL BOY OUT.. MESSED UP DAY FOR HIS FAMILY
> *



damn..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 11:44 PM~12675306
> *I know Roland loves cars of any kind!!! :cheesy:
> *












drop some of these for the child and got a running g-body with clear title for the dad when they come through.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 09:47 PM~12675344
> *well lets get the kid some cars, of any kind
> 
> and whoever is going to cali can give him the gifts
> ...


marcelo is goin b4 me so he can get the first load..if anybody misses that one im goin shortly after him...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:48 PM~12675360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:48 PM~12675360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You have a big heart :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 11 2009, 11:50 PM~12675398
> *You have a big heart :biggrin:
> *


no, Thomas does.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/index


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 10:47 PM~12675344
> *well lets get the kid some cars, of any kind
> 
> and whoever is going to cali can give him the gifts
> ...



someone with a dealers license should go to harwin....you can buy all kinds of cars there by the cases......that's where i used to get my dub city cars from.....

i don't remember the name of the place, but they sell tools there too.....i'll see if i can find a sales slip....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Is his transfer to a cali hospital set in stone yet?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:50 PM~12675405
> *no, Thomas does.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i will just need the things by thursday


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 10:51 PM~12675427
> *someone with a dealers license should go to harwin....you can buy all kinds of cars there by the cases......that's where i used to get my dub city cars from.....
> 
> i don't remember the name of the place, but they sell tools there too.....i'll see if i can find a sales slip....
> *


i know the place you are talking about my aunt has a dealers license i can talk to her and see what i can do


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

my club donated some cash at the picnic, but we would like to know what else we can do. i myself dont have children, but most of my members do. it hit really close to home for us. mad props to htown for pulling together for a very worthy cause. i dont pray very much, but today will be my exception.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:48 PM~12675360
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 man comes off his personal stash and a car for dad!!!! you are the fkn man homie!!!! on the real latin....that's big of you!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 09:51 PM~12675427
> *someone with a dealers license should go to harwin....you can buy all kinds of cars there by the cases......that's where i used to get my dub city cars from.....
> 
> i don't remember the name of the place, but they sell tools there too.....i'll see if i can find a sales slip....
> *


snake eyes inc.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

all my prayers for thomas n his boy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 11:53 PM~12675465
> *:0  :0  :0  man comes off his personal stash and a car for dad!!!!  you are the fkn man homie!!!! on the real latin....that's big of you!!
> *


let's see if more people can also donate to where he can roll again on the streets once they recover from this ordeal.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2009, 09:53 PM~12675464
> *my club donated some cash at the picnic, but we would like to know what else we can do.  i myself dont have children, but most of my members do.  it hit really close to home for us. mad props to htown for pulling together for a very worthy cause.  i dont pray very much, but today will be my exception.
> *


THANKS DANNY AND YOUR CLUB FOR DONATING


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 10:51 PM~12675427
> *someone with a dealers license should go to harwin....you can buy all kinds of cars there by the cases......that's where i used to get my dub city cars from.....
> 
> i don't remember the name of the place, but they sell tools there too.....i'll see if i can find a sales slip....
> *


i was thinking more of a personal gift...not cars in bulk


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 09:48 PM~12675360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 11:56 PM~12675515
> *i was thinking more of a personal gift...not cars in bulk
> *


true, stuffed animals, dvd cartoons, etc... that will take his mind off his pain while he heals. spent the day baptizing my soon to be one year old and this hits close to home, i'd die for him also, no questions asked.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 10:53 PM~12675468
> *snake eyes inc.
> *



doesn't sound like it, but you get the idea.....they all got the same shit, but you get more for your money there.....

case of 4 cars used to be $24.....dub city.....

i'm sure they went up by now, but shouldn't be much.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:56 PM~12675509
> *THANKS DANNY AND YOUR CLUB FOR DONATING
> *


thank you for stepping up.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 09:53 PM~12675465
> *:0  :0  :0  man comes off his personal stash and a car for dad!!!!  you are the fkn man homie!!!! on the real latin....that's big of you!!
> *


X22222222 latin u da man homie much respect for ya


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i say we should give them give cards for food cuz its a bitch living at a hospital i know what his going to go tru is hard ass fuck emotional and financial its even harder having to go to an other state


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 09:57 PM~12675532
> *true, stuffed animals, dvd cartoons, etc... that will take his mind off his pain while he heals.  spent the day baptizing my soon to be one year old and this hits close to home, i'd die for him also, no questions asked.
> *


how old is lil Roland.. I have a few brand new unopened dvds cartoons to donate but also with chip in cash when account is opened...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 10:59 PM~12675572
> *i say we should give them give cards for food cuz its a bitch living at a hospital i know what his going to go tru is hard ass fuck emotional and financial its even harder having to go to an other state
> *


YEAH THAT IS A GOOD IDEA CAUSE THEY 3 OTHER BABIES TO WORRY ABOUT ALSO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 11:55 PM~12675505
> *let's see if more people can also donate to where he can roll again on the streets once they recover from this ordeal.
> *


LOCOS ARE DOWN FOR THAT!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 09:59 PM~12675572
> *i say we should give them give cards for food cuz its a bitch living at a hospital i know what his going to go tru is hard ass fuck emotional and financial its even harder having to go to an other state
> *


maybe jus load up pre paid cash cards


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2009, 09:58 PM~12675557
> *thank you for stepping up.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 11:59 PM~12675572
> *i say we should give them give cards for food cuz its a bitch living at a hospital i know what his going to go tru is hard ass fuck emotional and financial its even harder having to go to an other state
> *


and also wal-mart gift cards for the personal items they might need.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 11 2009, 10:56 PM~12675515
> *i was thinking more of a personal gift...not cars in bulk
> *


i wouldn't wrap the box and give it to him :uh: .....

you could get the cars and make a gift basket or something for him....if he's like my 3 yr old, he'll love just tearing the paper off..... :biggrin: poor lil man...damn...i feel for him...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i made a topic for prayer for thomas in lowrider general


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 11:02 PM~12675629
> *i made a topic for prayer for thomas in lowrider general
> *


I MADE ONE AS WELL IN OFF TOPIC


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 10:59 PM~12675572
> *i say we should give them give cards for food cuz its a bitch living at a hospital i know what his going to go tru is hard ass fuck emotional and financial its even harder having to go to an other state
> *


so true...
visa gift cards can be used anywhere and for anything.....good idea homie.....


----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)

25 Members: individualsneil, CHOCHI (LOCOS), BAYTOWNSLC, Layin'_Low_'81, Lady_Ace, mac2lac, Lay63Low, JUSTDEEZ, The Truth, streetshow, 63RIVI, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Emperor Goofy, mr cholo 713, 713Lowriderboy, lone star, *cali rydah,* h-town team 84 caddy, MR.*512*, kustommadess, chevylo97, LOCO 52 RAGTOP, chuyleal48, sic713, G-Bodyman


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

got to remember that if they going to cali they will have a lot of expense such as travel, living, food, boarding expenses... and depnding how long they are going to be gone will they have income... from his /her job?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsneil_@Jan 11 2009, 10:04 PM~12675657
> *25 Members: individualsneil, CHOCHI (LOCOS), BAYTOWNSLC, Layin'_Low_'81, Lady_Ace, mac2lac, Lay63Low, JUSTDEEZ, The Truth, streetshow, 63RIVI, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Emperor Goofy, mr cholo 713, 713Lowriderboy, lone star, cali rydah, h-town team 84 caddy, MR.*512*, kustommadess, chevylo97, LOCO 52 RAGTOP, chuyleal48, sic713, G-Bodyman
> *


what up? will be back in cali in a week or so :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN I CANT STOP THANKING EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING LUV TO MY HOMIE AS SUM OF YA KNOW THATS THE ONLY CAR HE HAD SO YES HE WILL NEED ANOTHER RIDE TO MOVE AROUND . AND LATIN GOD BLESS YOU FOR THAT ACT . THANKS ALL OF YA


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

Q ONDA CHOCHI


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

houston finally coming together :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 11 2009, 10:01 PM~12675608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 12:05 AM~12675689
> *ONCE AGAIN I CANT STOP THANKING EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING LUV TO MY HOMIE AS SUM OF YA KNOW THATS THE ONLY CAR HE HAD SO YES HE WILL NEED ANOTHER RIDE TO MOVE AROUND . AND LATIN GOD BLESS YOU FOR THAT ACT . THANKS ALL OF YA
> *


I'll get with you tomorrow to set something up on the car. peace, time to go to bed.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 10:09 PM~12675758
> *houston finally coming together  :0
> *


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2009, 11:09 PM~12675758
> *houston finally coming together  :0
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:10 PM~12675765
> *I'll get with you tomorrow to set something up on the car.  peace, time to go to bed.
> *


   JUST GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

when it comes to kids shit am down to help any time


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

GET WELL SOON


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ITS PASS MY BED TIME AS WELL I WILL KEEP YA POSTED ON ANY INFO I GET THANLS AGAIN YA GOD BLESS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 12:05 AM~12675689
> *ONCE AGAIN I CANT STOP THANKING EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING LUV TO MY HOMIE AS SUM OF YA KNOW THATS THE ONLY CAR HE HAD SO YES HE WILL NEED ANOTHER RIDE TO MOVE AROUND . AND LATIN GOD BLESS YOU FOR THAT ACT . THANKS ALL OF YA
> *


HEY U KNOW IM DOWN TO HELP ON THE BUILD UP OF THE CAR!!!
I GOT SOME CHINAS JUST HAVE TO GET SOME TIRES FOR THEM, MIGHT NEED TO BE PAINTED!!!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

nada


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2009, 10:15 PM~12675858
> *ITS PASS MY BED TIME AS WELL I WILL KEEP YA POSTED ON ANY INFO I GET THANLS AGAIN YA GOD BLESS
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2009, 11:11 PM~12675791
> *when it comes to kids shit am down to help any time
> *


X10000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Conrads son suffered an injury a few years ago at a gathering and it hit close to home for him. Conrad from Sun God Kustomz hit me up after seeing this in the news. He's going to donate a setup and install it in the ride that will be donated to Thomas and his family. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 10:31 PM~12676058
> *Conrads son suffered an injury a few years ago at a gathering and it hit close to home for him.  Conrad from Sun God Kustomz hit me up after seeing this in the news.  He's going to donate a setup and install it in the ride that will be donated to Thomas and his family.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 12:31 AM~12676058
> *Conrads son suffered an injury a few years ago at a gathering and it hit close to home for him.  Conrad from Sun God Kustomz hit me up after seeing this in the news.  He's going to donate a setup and install it in the ride that will be donated to Thomas and his family.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 11:31 PM~12676058
> *Conrads son suffered an injury a few years ago at a gathering and it hit close to home for him.  Conrad from Sun God Kustomz hit me up after seeing this in the news.  He's going to donate a setup and install it in the ride that will be donated to Thomas and his family.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez will keep the family in our thoughts. If there is anything we can do to help let me know.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 11:31 PM~12676058
> *Conrads son suffered an injury a few years ago at a gathering and it hit close to home for him.  Conrad from Sun God Kustomz hit me up after seeing this in the news.  He's going to donate a setup and install it in the ride that will be donated to Thomas and his family.  :thumbsup:
> *




now this is MF HOUSTON LOWRIDIN!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 11 2009, 11:44 PM~12676761
> *now this is MF HOUSTON LOWRIDIN!!!!
> 
> *


+1


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

As soon as the account is set up please post the info here so the off topic people can get the info also. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452290


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jan 11 2009, 05:47 PM~12671867
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: U AGAIN....
> AS FAR AS I KNOW..U HAVENT BEEN A MEMBER OF INDIVIDUALS THAT LONG...MY ROLL DOGG HERE IN LA IS AN OG FROM INDIVIDUALS...PROLLY WHEN U STILL HAD MILK BOTTLES IN UR MOUTH...I GOT HOMIES FROM INDIVIDUALS HERE NEXT DOOR THAT WOULD GO ONLINE RIGHT NOW AND CHECK UR ASS OR EVEN SHUT U AND UR CHAPTER DOWN.... :roflmao: SO U GONNA COME IN HERE AND TALK UR SMACK THEN U BETTER CHECK AGAIN ...UR MEMBER'S COMMENTS MAY NOT MENTION RO BUT EVERYTHING HE HAD SAID WAS POINTING OUT TO THE CLUB..I AINT THE ONE WHO WOULD GO AROUND AND PERPETUATE...THIS AINT INDIVIDUALS AND RO THING...WE ARE BIGGER AND BETTER THAN THAT...
> 
> ...


Love to see this go down.... did u read all the pages or just certain ones? Did you see the pic on page 8544. All i can say about your comment is WOW! You even say " Ur member's comments may not mention RO but everything he had said was pointing out to the club". He was saying if you read it right he was wearing a Expensive Taste C.C. shirt that same day. Here is his quote "u shur about that....cuz he had an exensive taste shirt on also that day". He mispelled Expensive wrong, and you jumped the gun. Hope it works out with ur new member good luck! :thumbsup: 


Sorry to hear about 2000towncar glad to see H-town coming together to help one of your own. My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 10:16 PM~12675870
> *HEY U KNOW IM DOWN TO HELP ON THE BUILD UP OF THE CAR!!!
> I GOT SOME CHINAS JUST HAVE TO GET SOME TIRES FOR THEM, MIGHT NEED TO BE PAINTED!!!!
> *


thanks tony i know you always down


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

just got off the phone with thomas this is the number where you can call him 713 704 9285 . he is at Herman hospital downtown floor 9 room 962 he thanks everyone once again


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 09:29 AM~12678003
> *just got off the phone with thomas this is the number where you can call him 713 704 9285 . he is at Herman hospital downtown floor 9 room 962 he thanks everyone once again
> *



 Thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2009, 11:31 PM~12676058
> *Conrads son suffered an injury a few years ago at a gathering and it hit close to home for him.  Conrad from Sun God Kustomz hit me up after seeing this in the news.  He's going to donate a setup and install it in the ride that will be donated to Thomas and his family.  :thumbsup:
> *


  Unity for a BIG cause thats family glad to see it! Our prayers for this man and his family!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jan 12 2009, 07:33 AM~12678019
> * Unity for a BIG cause thats family glad to see it! Our prayers for this man and his family!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Shortdog said he can donate the upholstery work towards the g-body and also once fundraisers are dated, let us know to donate time towards them.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 07:59 AM~12678155
> *D.J. Shortdog said he can donate the upholstery work towards the g-body and also once fundraisers are dated, let us know to donate time towards them.
> *


got you homie iwe working on somenthing allready thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 10:00 AM~12678165
> *got you homie iwe working on somenthing allready thanks
> *


orale homie.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:07 AM~12678198
> *orale homie.
> 
> 
> ...


esta bien nice homie thanks i know thats alotof snetimental value you giving away but god will repayou twice as much.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 10:08 AM~12678211
> *esta bien nice homie thanks i know thats alotof snetimental value you giving away but god will repayou twice as much.
> *


got too many buckets and this one would do much better for him and his family. always down for a brother in need.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Let us know what we can do....we can even take up a collection at our first show up in Dallas....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE THOMAS AND HIS FAMILY. STREETSHOW I LET MY HOMIES KNOW OUT IN CALI ALSO THAT THOMAS AND THE FAMILY WILL BE COMING OUT THE AND THE FAMILY WILL HAVE THE SUPPORT OUT THERE ALSO.......... :angel:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

STREETSHOW let me know what else is needed homie, we are ready to help out in any cause. We discussed it last night in a meeting we had and ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST will have Thomas and lil Roland in our prayers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 08:29 AM~12678003
> *just got off the phone with thomas this is the number where you can call him 713 704 9285 . he is at Herman hospital downtown floor 9 room 962 he thanks everyone once again
> *


whats the last name?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 10:39 AM~12678416
> *whats the last name?
> *


MICHELL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Jan 12 2009, 08:11 AM~12678241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks everybody im trying to put a benefit carshow togheter i got just about everything from the location the music and the judges i just need a place for thropies if anybody knows a good place pm info plis thanks again everybody


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Donations can be sent to any Wells Fargo
*Roland J. Mechell
acct#5358364635*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 09:52 AM~12678490
> *thanks everybody im trying to put a benefit carshow togheter i got just about everything from the location the music and the judges i just need a place for thropies if anybody knows a good place pm info plis thanks again everybody
> *


i got the trophy place we use for our show ill post info in a bit. cheapest by far since he does them out of his home shop.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Please pass it around word of mouth for the people that don't get on layitlow


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 09:52 AM~12678490
> *thanks everybody im trying to put a benefit carshow togheter i got just about everything from the location the music and the judges i just need a place for thropies if anybody knows a good place pm info plis thanks again everybody
> *



PM SENT homie!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 12 2009, 09:07 AM~12678572
> *PM SENT homie!
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 11:01 AM~12678538
> *Donations can be sent to any Wells Fargo
> Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I will also see if i can set up a paypal account to make it easier pm me for details


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 12 2009, 09:03 AM~12678550
> *i got the trophy place we use for our show ill post info in a bit. cheapest by far since he does them out of his home shop.
> *


thanks homie i ll let you know


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 12 2009, 09:52 AM~12678490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


281 464 2412
713491 9824
[email protected]

if you have any other questions on the car show aspec or location, judging, categories promoting etc feel free to give me a call. Hypnotized CC has over 10 years of experience in the car shows and promotion of events. 

Joe Hypnotized car club rep. 832-641-2087


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 10:13 AM~12678602
> * thanks homie
> *



I will talk to them for you too


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 12 2009, 09:15 AM~12678615
> *281 464 2412
> 713491 9824
> [email protected]
> ...


thanks homies well one of the homie just made a good point and he is right i should try to keep expenses low that way all the money goes to the cause . he suggested aprecciation plaques so i think thats a good idea that way everybody that show support can have at least somenthing to remind em that we are greatfull for their help.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 10:20 AM~12678649
> *thanks homies well one of the homie just made a good point and he is right i should try to keep expenses low that way all the money goes to the cause . he suggested aprecciation plaques so i think thats a good idea that way everybody that show support can have at least somenthing to remind em that we are greatfull for their help.
> *


  Im just waiting for a reply HOMIE and I will let you know.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks well im loggin of now but feel free to call me if you got have anyquestions bout anything thanks again my # is 832 455 5414 downy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 10:20 AM~12678649
> *thanks homies well one of the homie just made a good point and he is right i should try to keep expenses low that way all the money goes to the cause . he suggested aprecciation plaques so i think thats a good idea that way everybody that show support can have at least somenthing to remind em that we are greatfull for their help.
> *


Exactly my point I've done this way too long to how to cut cost write proposals up and anythng else that can help a charity event. Feel free to call with any questions only thing I'm looking out of this is helping a fellow rider out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill drop my cnote when i get home. can we just call and phonetransfer cuz i bank with wells fargo.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

how do i make a donation if there aint any wells fargos around here?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 10:40 AM~12678754
> *ill drop my cnote when i get home. can we just call and phonetransfer cuz i bank with wells fargo.
> *


yes and you can also do it online


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I HAVE SOME FRIEND THAT GOING TO EITHER DONATION TO THE ACCOUNT A WELLS FARGO OR COME TO THE SHOW AND DONATION..........


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 12 2009, 10:50 AM~12678807
> *how do i make a donation if there aint any wells fargos around here?
> *


I am also going to set up a paypal account to make it easier i will pm you the details in a bit also if anyone else would like to do it thru paypal send me a pm


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 10:57 AM~12678857
> *I am also going to set up a paypal account to make it easier i will pm you the details in a bit also if anyone else would like to do it thru paypal send me a pm
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THOMAS AND HIS BOY. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE. THE LATIN KUSTOMS FAMILY IS ON STAND BY JUST LET US KNOW WHAT WE CAN DO TO HELP.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just talked to the dj's at bnetradio tejano station, streetshow about to do an interview that will be put live in a few minutes. http://www.bnetradio.com/tejano/home.htm in regards to what happened and to pass out the info on donating for the family. tune in.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THIS SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
Carlos-832-418-1112
lorena-713-898-6956


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:20 PM~12679000
> *THIS FRIDAY JANUARY 16,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
> Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
> me-832-418-1112
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Downy did a good job on the interview. The dj's at http://www.bnetradio.com are down to help and a great group of people.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

just talked to 2000Towncar and he says he appreciates everyone who is helping out...he sounds like things are looking better


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 10:20 AM~12679000
> *THIS FRIDAY JANUARY 16,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
> Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
> me-832-418-1112
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2009, 12:51 PM~12679257
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 10:55 AM~12679293
> *
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 11:20 AM~12679000
> *THIS FRIDAY JANUARY 16,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
> Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
> me-832-418-1112
> ...


What time will it start and end? We'll be coming out from Austin.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2009, 12:04 PM~12679400
> *What time will it start and end? We'll be coming out from Austin.
> *


from 12:00pm To 7pm or as long as needed
We are accepting all types of donations from Money,Clothes,Toys Anything From the heart is appreciated


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

soo sad!! i saw it on channel 13 this morning. i cant imagine what the family is going through. my heart and prayers go out to everyone one of them. :tears:

ill be more than willing to donate some money to help out in their time of need. such a tragic situation...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 12:07 PM~12679430
> *from 12:00pm To 7pm or as long as needed
> We are accepting all types of donations from Money,Clothes,Toys Anything From the heart is appreciated
> *


i'll see ya there


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2009, 01:15 PM~12679510
> *i'll see ya there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

anybody knows if they still going to transfer them


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2009, 11:50 AM~12679819
> *anybody knows if they still going to transfer them
> *


he says probably to sacremento..still awaiting the decision...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Spoke with Goofy & Streetshow about the H.L.C. meeting this Sunday at 4pm. Sunday, Jan. 18 @ 4pm at Conrad's shop "SunGod Kustomz"


map to his shop:

http://houston.citysearch.com/profile/map/...od_kustomz.html*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

how was the hop action at picnic?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 12 2009, 09:07 AM~12678198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Just let me know when to get it and I'll load it up on my trailer. We'll be there Si Dios Quiere.......Glad to help out in any way possible......*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 12 2009, 03:05 PM~12680411
> *Just let me know when to get it and I'll load it up on my trailer. We'll be there Si Dios Quiere.......Glad to help out in any way possible......
> *


No problem, Marcelo from Rollerz Only will be donating a stereo for the ride. He won't be able to make it to the meeting since he'll be on the road but will have a fellow member show up to it.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

PAYPAL ACCOUNT HAS BEEN SET UP. If you would like to send money this way please PM me or call me @713-898-6956 or Carlos @832-418-1112


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

4sale 22's brand new 5 lug fits fords......asking 800 obo!
hit me up ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I don't think there should be any trophies for thebenifit show. Do it more of a picnic style. Come show and make a donation. Keep cost to nothing and simplifies the planing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 04:48 PM~12681175
> *I don't think there should be any trophies for thebenifit show. Do it more of a picnic style. Come show and make a donation. Keep cost to nothing and simplifies the planing.
> *


that's true, whatever $ was going to be spent on trophies, give it to the account.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Streetshow about to give another interview on http://www.bnetradio.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

West coast radio is going to give a report tomorrow to spread the word on the incident and also to help with donations. http://kohlradio.com/


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 10:20 AM~12679000
> *THIS FRIDAY JANUARY 16,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
> Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
> me-832-418-1112
> ...


ILL TRY AND MAKE IT OUT THERE AFTER WORK SINCE THE ORILLEYS IS DOWN THE STREET FROM WHERE I STAY AT.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

_just got done spreading the word on *Myspace*_


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 12 2009, 04:34 PM~12681560
> *ILL TRY AND MAKE IT OUT THERE AFTER WORK SINCE THE ORILLEYS IS DOWN THE STREET FROM WHERE I STAY AT.....
> *


DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2009 SO maybe there will be a better turn out thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 05:37 PM~12681603
> *DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2009 SO maybe there will be a better turn out thanks
> *


I need a car hauler to take my 8 buckets to get washed. LOL


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 05:39 PM~12681622
> *I need a car hauler to take my 8 buckets to get washed.  LOL
> *



* 8 buckets* :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 03:37 PM~12681603
> *DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2009 SO maybe there will be a better turn out thanks
> *


same time????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:20 PM~12679000
> *THIS SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
> Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
> Carlos-832-418-1112
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jan 12 2009, 09:37 AM~12678738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for everything. the people from LA send their thanks and are amaized of how united the houston lowriders aare they aprecciate it as well


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 05:39 PM~12681622
> *I need a car hauler to take my 8 buckets to get washed.  LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 12 2009, 04:42 PM~12681657
> *same time????
> *


YES


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 03:45 PM~12681689
> *YES
> *


kool......


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 12 2009, 05:36 PM~12681592
> *just got done spreading the word on Myspace
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

this the number where ya can contact thomas and his info incase anybody wants to stop by the hospital 

Herman Hospital In the medical center
Floor 9 Room 962 
(713)704 9248


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 09:50 AM~12678809
> *yes and you can also do it online
> *


done.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 04:20 PM~12682101
> *done.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 06:20 PM~12682101
> *done.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 03:48 PM~12681175
> *I don't think there should be any trophies for thebenifit show. Do it more of a picnic style. Come show and make a donation. Keep cost to nothing and simplifies the planing.
> *



Me and STREETSHOW have worked a deal out on this matter homie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 12 2009, 04:38 PM~12682281
> *Me and STREETSHOW have worked a deal out on this matter homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

_ a bulletin in this *myspace group*_

http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac...779AE5310203632


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 05:45 PM~12681685
> *:uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:20 PM~12679000
> *THIS SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
> Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
> Carlos-832-418-1112
> ...


  we need all the support we can get


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 07:26 PM~12682729
> *:tongue:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 07:27 PM~12682737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: 








no ****

:nono:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 12:19 PM~12680046
> *Spoke with Goofy & Streetshow about the H.L.C. meeting this Sunday at 4pm.  Sunday, Jan. 18 @ 4pm at Conrad's shop "SunGod Kustomz"
> map to his shop:
> 
> ...


*
this is a meeting about thomas and his family ...so please lets show some unity and come to the meeting..*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

nice to see everyone coming together to help thomas and family, real lowrider family  , on my part, i will b there on every event to help


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 05:27 PM~12682732
> * we need all the support we can get
> *


  ill send some EMPIRE AND THE REST OF THE HLC TO SUPPORT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2009, 05:34 PM~12682808
> *nice to see everyone coming together to help thomas and family,  real lowrider family  , on my part, i will b there on every event to hop
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 12 2009, 06:38 PM~12682281
> *Me and STREETSHOW have worked a deal out on this matter homie
> *


Keep us posted. Houston stylez will be there to support.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

UPDATE:
Their medicaid will not cover their medical bills if they transfer Roland out of state. All of the nurse and doctors recommend to get him to a Shriner's hospital.
In order to take him to Shriner's he needs to be transported to hospital by helicopter with nurses and treat him on the way to prevent infection or anything that could happen.
To transport him to a hospital it will be at *least* 15,000$

Words can not describe How Roland is suffering

Shrine rs will take care of the rest they already have accepted him right now is the most important thing is to get him out there. 

*AT THIS POINT IT'S MORE ABOUT GETTING MONEY NOT TOYS TO BENIFIT HIM IN THE LONG RUN. HE WILL BE SCARRED FOR LIFE *

HANK YOU VERY MUCH FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS FOR THE HELP SUPPORT, DONATIONS AND PRAYERS FROM EVERYONE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 06:03 PM~12683104
> *Keep us posted. Houston stylez will be there to support.
> *


we will thanks


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 12 2009, 07:53 PM~12683016
> *  ill send some EMPIRE AND THE REST OF THE HLC TO SUPPORT
> *


we appreciate it  :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

whats the paypal account info? I want to send it out.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 07:32 PM~12682781
> *:ugh:
> no ****
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 07:09 PM~12683178
> *whats the paypal account info? I want to send it out.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## H-TOWN BOMBER (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 01:19 PM~12680046
> *Spoke with Goofy & Streetshow about the H.L.C. meeting this Sunday at 4pm.  Sunday, Jan. 18 @ 4pm at Conrad's shop "SunGod Kustomz"
> map to his shop:
> 
> ...


*


Orale Latin just found out this morning about what happen yesterday at the picnic, my thoughts and prayers go out to the Mechell family... Hope lil Roland is doing alot better today... I don't know Thomas but any friend of yours is a friend of mine..I'll be stopping off tomorrow at the Wells Fargo to match that hundred and hope it helps...I been reading how all the lowriders are coming together to help this family out..That's how it should be everyone coming together...Let me know if any benefits are coming up, I got access to a pit on trailer and we'll be more than happy to help out....I'll call you later to give you my number...See you at the shop sunday...Rick H-Bombs*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTFT for everyone on LIL for helping this cause *  :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> UPDATE:
> Their medicaid will not cover their medical bills if they transfer Roland out of state. All of the nurse and doctors recommend to get him to a Shriner's hospital.
> In order to take him to Shriner's he needs to be transported to hospital by helicopter with nurses and treat him on the way to prevent infection or anything that could happen.
> To transport him to a hospital it will be at *least* 15,000$
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez had a previously planned BBQ plate sale scheduled for Feb 8, 2009 at the Autozone on Spencer across from show palace. After speaking with our members we have decided to donate half of what ever we make to the Family. I know its still almost a month away but they are in for a long road ahead.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 06:42 PM~12683550
> *Houston Stylez had a previously planned BBQ plate sale scheduled for Feb 8, 2009 at the Autozone on Spencer across from show palace. After speaking with our members we have decided to donate half of what ever we make to the Family. I know its still almost a month away but they are in for a long road ahead.
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 08:52 AM~12678490
> *thanks everybody im trying to put a benefit carshow togheter i got just about everything from the location the music and the judges i just need a place for thropies if anybody knows a good place pm info plis thanks again everybody
> *


 personally the hell with the trophies if people know who the car show is benefiting a trophie is meaningless to me a certificate is good enough unless the trophies get donated at no cost...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 06:42 PM~12683550
> *Houston Stylez had a previously planned BBQ plate sale scheduled for Feb 8, 2009 at the Autozone on Spencer across from show palace. After speaking with our members we have decided to donate half of what ever we make to the Family. I know its still almost a month away but they are in for a long road ahead.
> *


 :0 ill be there i like bbq


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THANKX EVERYONE FOR HELPIN OUT MY BROTHER AND HIS SON ......I JUST CANT BRING MYSELF TO GO SEE THEM......THAT JUST BREAKS MY HEART


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 12 2009, 08:49 PM~12683638
> *personally the hell with the trophies if people know who the car show is benefiting a trophie is meaningless to me a certificate is good enough unless the trophies get donated at no cost...
> *


X9563424123131


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*good looking out HTown*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 12 2009, 05:20 PM~12682101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put me down for 10 plates. cause ya'll made some good grub last time. and big ups to which ever wifey made the potatoe salad.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 12 2009, 06:42 PM~12683550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 09:00 PM~12683799
> *you can go do that again and put in the $20 you owe me puto.
> i'll call off boycott, for now!
> put me down for 10 plates.  cause ya'll made some good grub last time.  and big ups to which ever wifey made the potatoe salad.
> *


I know your bbq radar would go off.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 08:02 PM~12683822
> *I know your bbq radar would go off.
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 12 2009, 06:49 PM~12683638
> *personally the hell with the trophies if people know who the car show is benefiting a trophie is meaningless to me a certificate is good enough unless the trophies get donated at no cost...
> *


X2..I SPOKE WITH DOWNEY AND TOLD HIM THE SAME THING.....
A CAR SHOW EXHIBITION IS WHAT NEEDS TO BE....DONATE A ENTRY FEE..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 07:00 PM~12683799
> *you can go do that again and put in the $20 you owe me puto.
> i'll call off boycott, for now!  :cool:
> put me down for 10 plates.  cause ya'll made some good grub last time.  and big ups to which ever wifey made the potatoe salad.
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2009, 06:53 PM~12683703
> *THANKX EVERYONE FOR HELPIN OUT MY BROTHER AND HIS SON ......I JUST CANT BRING MYSELF TO GO SEE THEM......THAT JUST BREAKS MY HEART
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO..I COULDNT STAY IN THE ROOM WITH OUT TEARING UP SEEING HIS BOY THE WAY HE WAS LAST IN THE HOSPITAL.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey latin I feel were u cming from and all homie wit da car and das koo but I think right now he really needs da money first n foremost to get to them 15grand maybe trying to sell da car or conrad donatin da money instead of a setup would be better I aint trying to come off wrong but hopefully u get wat I'm sayin a car can come n go and so can a setup but his lil boy can't I think the toys and and cars can wait since healthcare is being a bitch they need all da money from this weekends car wash and as for the show fuck some trophies or plaques streetshow these folks gota know its for help not to go geta trophie I think all dat is unecessary like homeboy said a picnic style thing would be better just to raise more money and keep it unexpensive ass possible ill try and do wat I can but mom aint doing too good in da hospital either but I know if u put a challenge to these people and ask for more help financialy I know there's enough big ballers on here to help out


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

slim you should go see him i know its hard but he does need a close friend next to him rigth know trust me 
are they asking for the money up front


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2009, 07:13 PM~12683933
> *Hey latin I feel were u cming from and all homie wit da car and das koo but I think right now he really needs da money first n foremost to get to them 15grand maybe trying to sell da car or conrad donatin da money instead of a setup would be better I aint trying to come off wrong but hopefully u get wat I'm sayin a car can come n go and so can a setup but his lil boy can't I think the toys and and cars can wait since healthcare is being a bitch they need all da money from this weekends car wash and as for the show fuck some trophies or plaques streetshow these folks gota know its for help not to go geta trophie I think all dat is unecessary like homeboy said a picnic style thing would be better just to raise more money and keep it unexpensive ass possible ill try and do wat I can but mom aint doing too good in da hospital either but I know if u put a challenge to these people and ask for more help financialy I know there's enough big ballers on here to help out
> *


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2009, 08:13 PM~12683933
> *Hey latin I feel were u cming from and all homie wit da car and das koo but I think right now he really needs da money first n foremost to get to them 15grand maybe trying to sell da car or conrad donatin da money instead of a setup would be better I aint trying to come off wrong but hopefully u get wat I'm sayin a car can come n go and so can a setup but his lil boy can't I think the toys and and cars can wait since healthcare is being a bitch they need all da money from this weekends car wash and as for the show fuck some trophies or plaques streetshow these folks gota know its for help not to go geta trophie I think all dat is unecessary like homeboy said a picnic style thing would be better just to raise more money and keep it unexpensive ass possible ill try and do wat I can but mom aint doing too good in da hospital either but I know if u put a challenge to these people and ask for more help financialy I know there's enough big ballers on here to help out
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2009, 07:14 PM~12683942
> *slim you should go see him i know its hard but he does need a close friend next to him rigth know trust me
> are they asking for the money up front
> *


MARCELO..MONEY UPFRONT IS AWAY TO START THE 15G'S..I DROPPED OFF ALL THE MONEY THAT EVERYONE AT THE PICNIC DONATED TO HIM LAST NIGHT AT THE HOSPITAL


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2009, 09:14 PM~12683942
> *slim you should go see him i know its hard but he does need a close friend next to him rigth know trust me
> are they asking for the money up front
> *


Also does anyone know what the situaation with his job is? Does he have vaction time or paid time off he can take? If not that can be another major finnacial burden. I know when I was in my motorcycle wreck and was off work for 3 weeks I would have been in bad shape if I didn't have paid sick time to take.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

please everyone bring your thoughts and ideas that your club or yourself have to help out lil roland get to shriners at this sundays meeting...collecting the 15 g's is the main concern imo..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

was the paypal info posted? i thought i saw it earlier.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 12 2009, 07:25 PM~12684104
> *put me down for it. i mean i can the job its self but going to need help on paint,clear etc.
> *


  ...i let eveyone know at the meeting...your more than welcome to come to the meeting ness


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Jan 12 2009, 03:51 PM~12681747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x100000000



and danny I apologize for lashing out on you. The timing of your jokes was just off.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

god damn i ohealthcare wasnt cheap, but damn 15k to transport is thru the roof. cmon people we know we all spending thousands of dollars on our cars. and i know some of yalls clubs are deep with members. 150 people X 100$ = 15000. make it happen. 100 dollars isnt shit in this lowriding world we spend that on motors, 4 tires, a set of spinners whatever. so why not spend it on something actually worth it this time


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 07:33 PM~12684220
> *god damn i ohealthcare wasnt cheap, but damn 15k to transport is thru the roof. cmon people we know we all spending thousands of dollars on our cars.  and i know some of yalls clubs are deep with members. 150 people X 100$ = 15000. make it happen.  100 dollars isnt shit in this lowriding world we spend that on motors, 4 tires, a set of spinners whatever. so why not spend it on something actually worth it this time
> *


 well said...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 09:18 PM~12684004
> *Also does anyone know what the situaation with his job is? Does he have vaction time or paid time off he can take? If not that can be another major finnacial burden. I know when I was in my motorcycle wreck and was off work for 3 weeks I would have been in bad shape if I didn't have paid sick time to take.
> *


I DONT THINK SO HE DOSE CUSTOM AUDIO


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

his job is aware of the situation i went and spoke to em this moorning they said they gona try to donate money towards the cause but i doubht that he he gona get paid for any days that he miss of work. ALSO ALL THE MEMBERS IN LA CHAPTER SEND THANKS TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN HOUSTON .L THEY COLLECTING MONEY THERE TOO . ROOSTER AND JUNIOR ARE WORKING WITH LRM TO DO A STORY ON THIS TRAGEDI . THEY MIGHT EVEN BE HERE FOR THE CARSHOW. so thanks for everyones help and i know we can do it lets show the world how we lowriders can stick togheter


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah helth care is his fucking high i paid 3200 to get my daugther on ambulance from memorial hospital in gessner and i 10 to take her to texas children


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2009, 07:43 PM~12684368
> *yeah helth care is his fucking high i paid 3200 to get my daugther  on ambulance from memorial hospital in gessner and i 10 to take her to texas children
> *


and my job said ambulance is a losing operation, makes me sick :angry:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i think thomas need to get on medicaid ass for them to pay the helicopter ride i also think is weird how the hospital is asking for the money up front i know they can just bill you


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 09:42 PM~12684358
> *his job is aware of the situation i went and spoke to em this moorning they said they gona try to donate money towards the cause but i doubht that he he gona get paid for any days that he miss of work. ALSO ALL THE MEMBERS IN LA CHAPTER SEND THANKS TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN HOUSTON .L THEY COLLECTING MONEY THERE TOO . ROOSTER AND JUNIOR ARE WORKING WITH LRM TO DO A STORY ON THIS TRAGEDI . THEY MIGHT EVEN BE HERE FOR THE CARSHOW. so thanks for everyones help and i know we can do it lets show the world how we lowriders can stick togheter
> *


STREETSHOW CALL ME 281-772-2607


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2009, 07:49 PM~12684441
> *i think thomas need to get on medicaid ass for them to pay the helicopter ride i also think is weird how the hospital is asking for the money up front i know they can just bill you*


 :angry: ..ITS FUCKED UP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2009, 07:49 PM~12684441
> *i think thomas need to get on medicaid ass for them to pay the helicopter ride i also think is weird how the hospital is asking for the money up front i know they can just bill you
> *


that 15k probably doesnt scratch the surface man. if they are talking about maybe skin grafts or other surgeries and treatments its gonna get in the 6 figures real quick.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2009, 08:49 PM~12684441
> *i think thomas need to get on medicaid ass for them to pay the helicopter ride i also think is weird how the hospital is asking for the money up front i know they can just bill you
> *


Thomas is upset for the situation the money is more for gas nurse ,medicine anything it take to transfer Roland with as little pain as possible and to prevent infection. For now they are treating him here but he will get better treatment at Shriner's


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2009, 09:49 PM~12684441
> *i think thomas need to get on medicaid ass for them to pay the helicopter ride i also think is weird how the hospital is asking for the money up front i know they can just bill you
> *


There stance will be its not a medical necessity. As faar as they concerned a local hospital can do the job even though everyone knows he should be at a hospital that specializes in cases like his.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

do you know if they have a social worker assing to them cuz their the ones that can get sponsors


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

THANK GOD as soon as he gets to Shriner's THEY WILL COVER EVERYTHING THERE surgeries med anything that they need to help him hopefully less scarring


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 08:54 PM~12684529
> *There stance will be its not a medical necessity. As faar as they concerned  a local hospital can do the job even though everyone knows he should be at a hospital that specializes in cases like his.
> *


exactly


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 09:52 PM~12684513
> *that 15k probably doesnt scratch the surface man. if they are talking about maybe skin grafts or other surgeries and treatments its gonna get in the 6 figures real quick.
> *


Easly into six figures. After my wreck my wife was in the hospital for over 2 weeks and had two surguries on her knee, just for that our medical was over 100K. With all the surguries and special treatments he will need I wouldn't be surprized to see the bills total over $250K.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

There was a Shriner's in Galveston but due to Ike they are closing or closed already not sure but it's not an option they arent accepting him there that's why it has to be out of state


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 07:55 PM~12684536
> *THANK GOD as soon as he gets to Shriner's THEY WILL COVER EVERYTHING THERE surgeries med anything that they need to help him hopefully less scarring
> *


which Shriner are they taking him to here in houston or out of the city


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 09:52 PM~12684513
> *that 15k probably doesnt scratch the surface man. if they are talking about maybe skin grafts or other surgeries and treatments its gonna get in the 6 figures real quick.
> *


i know what your talking about even if you have insurance i have allready paid over 30k for my daugther bills the total bill was close to half a mil for 6 months of treat ment


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 07:57 PM~12684574
> *Easly into six figures. After my wreck my wife was in the hospital for over 2 weeks and had two surguries on her knee, just for that our medical was over 100K. With all the surguries and special treatments he will need I wouldn't be surprized to see the bills total over $250K.
> *


i believe it. its a shame


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 12 2009, 08:59 PM~12684601
> *which Shriner are they taking him to here in houston or out of the city
> *


they are closed in Galveston and i think they are sending patients to the Houston one and i think they are full


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 12 2009, 08:00 PM~12684623
> *i know what your talking about even if you have insurance i have allready paid over 30k  for my daugther bills the total bill was close to half a mil for 6 months of treat ment
> *


and they get you by the balls because the businesses called hospitals know people will grow broke trying to treat their loved ones. i see it everyday at work.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 08:42 PM~12683550
> *Houston Stylez had a previously planned BBQ plate sale scheduled for Feb 8, 2009 at the Autozone on Spencer across from show palace. After speaking with our members we have decided to donate half of what ever we make to the Family. I know its still almost a month away but they are in for a long road ahead.
> *



OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE LIL BOY AND HIS FATHER HOUSTON STYLEZ WILL HELP OUT N ANYWAY POSSIBLE TO RAISE THE FOUND'S NEEDED. 

U HAVE OUR FULL SUPPORT!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jan 12 2009, 08:31 PM~12684196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


channel 2 just had a story on shriners in gtown. says still staffed,but due to repairs needed cannot accept patients. repairs still pending because of bid process/contractors. if you go to click2houston they still have story on there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 08:05 PM~12684711
> *shutting up.. this time.
> channel 2 just had a story on shriners in gtown.  says still staffed,but due to repairs needed cannot accept patients.  repairs still pending because of bid process/contractors.      if you go to click2houston they still have story on there.
> *


snitch :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 09:06 PM~12684733
> *snitch  :biggrin:
> *


i'm ok with that today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2009, 09:13 PM~12683933
> *Hey latin I feel were u cming from and all homie wit da car and das koo but I think right now he really needs da money first n foremost to get to them 15grand maybe trying to sell da car or conrad donatin da money instead of a setup would be better I aint trying to come off wrong but hopefully u get wat I'm sayin a car can come n go and so can a setup but his lil boy can't I think the toys and and cars can wait since healthcare is being a bitch they need all da money from this weekends car wash and as for the show fuck some trophies or plaques streetshow these folks gota know its for help not to go geta trophie I think all dat is unecessary like homeboy said a picnic style thing would be better just to raise more money and keep it unexpensive ass possible ill try and do wat I can but mom aint doing too good in da hospital either but I know if u put a challenge to these people and ask for more help financialy I know there's enough big ballers on here to help out
> *


He called me earlier and mentioned about medicaid not covering the expenses. The guy will still need a car to drive his family around while dealing with this. The car is his, if he wants to sell it to cover the expenses, that's up to him now since he'll be the owner come Sunday.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 08:05 PM~12684711
> *shutting up.. this time.
> channel 2 just had a story on shriners in gtown.  says still staffed,but due to repairs needed cannot accept patients.  repairs still pending because of bid process/contractors.      if you go to click2houston they still have story on there.
> *


 stfu puta


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2009, 09:33 PM~12684220
> *god damn i ohealthcare wasnt cheap, but damn 15k to transport is thru the roof. cmon people we know we all spending thousands of dollars on our cars.  and i know some of yalls clubs are deep with members. 150 people X 100$ = 15000. make it happen.  100 dollars isnt shit in this lowriding world we spend that on motors, 4 tires, a set of spinners whatever. so why not spend it on something actually worth it this time
> *


Very true. I'll be hitting up a Wells Fargo and drop a donation off.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:08 PM~12684756
> *He called me earlier and mentioned about medicaid not covering the expenses.  The guy will still need a car to drive his family around while dealing with this.  The car is his, if he wants to sell it to cover the expenses, that's up to him now since he'll be the owner come Sunday.
> *


 ill be donatin my money this saturday at da car wash


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:08 PM~12684756
> *He called me earlier and mentioned about medicaid not covering the expenses.  The guy will still need a car to drive his family around while dealing with this.  The car is his, if he wants to sell it to cover the expenses, that's up to him now since he'll be the owner come Sunday.
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

We are trying to raise as much money as we can this Saturday we need all the help we can get if anyone wants to help wash cars or help us pass out hot dags nachos drinks and if someone can help with BBQ anything to attract not just lowriders but people of the street to help.

Please contact 

Carlos -832-418-1112
Lorena- 713-898-6956
Joe 281-690-0506


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 12 2009, 07:49 PM~12684454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2009, 10:11 PM~12684809
> * ill be donatin my money this saturday at da car wash
> *


If he decides to keep it, it will need minor work like tune up, passenger window replaced and tags. that's where someone can step in and help him on that part. i couldn't tell you how the tires are though since i made the deal through pics.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 08:13 PM~12684838
> *We are trying to raise as much money as we can this Saturday we need all the help we can get if anyone wants to help wash cars or help us pass out hot dags nachos drinks and if someone can help with BBQ anything to attract not just lowriders but people of the street to help.
> 
> Please contact
> ...


Yea I was just thinkin bout that yall might have a lot of cars to wash lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone got exact location? address? unit? i called herman, they couldnt find roland in system. was gonna send over a few things.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 09:17 PM~12684922
> *someone got exact location? address? unit?    i called herman, they couldnt find roland in system.    was gonna send over a few things.
> *


he is at Herman hospital downtown floor 9 room 962


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 08:21 PM~12685002
> *he is at Herman hospital downtown floor 9 room 962
> *


CORNER OF FANNIN AND MACGREGOR ..MEDICAL CENTER..RIGHT BY THE ZOO


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Another way to raise some funds could be to hold an auction. People can donate items or services then t the show hold an auction. We know someone who does an aution to help the battered womens shelter each year and he said they make more off that than any other event of the year. this could be an oprotunity for people who are short on cash to help the cause. Everyone has somthing aaround the house or shop they could spare and someone will pay money for it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 12 2009, 04:37 PM~12681106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


donate the $ to help thomas.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HERMAN CHILDRENS HOSPITAL. WING IN THE RONALD MCDONALD HOUSE

floor 9 room 962
LAST ROOM ON THE RIGHT


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

We can even auction a date to olive garden with devious for any single or married ladies.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 10:29 PM~12685171
> *We can even auction a date to olive garden with devious for any single or married ladies.
> *


We're trying to get $ not lose.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 12 2009, 09:24 PM~12685084
> *HERMAN CHILDRENS HOSPITAL. WING IN THE RONALD MCDONALD HOUSE
> 
> floor 9 room 962
> ...


thats what i was looking for, thanks senor chairman.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Anyone know how much $$$ has been raised so far?*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 08:29 PM~12685171
> *We can even auction a date to olive garden with devious for any single or married ladies.
> *


i GIVE YOU $5 TO DELETE THIS COMMENT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 09:29 PM~12685171
> *We can even auction a date to olive garden with devious for any single or married ladies.
> *


i normally wouldnt take a bitch to olive garden, but for this good cause i'll make an exception. bidding starts at $10


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 08:30 PM~12685188
> *thats what i was looking for,  thanks senor chairman.
> *


  INDEED HOMIE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 12 2009, 10:31 PM~12685209
> *i GIVE YOU $5 TO DELETE THIS COMMENT.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:30 PM~12685182
> *We're trying to get $ not lose.
> *


Ha for real might take 15grand to feed this fa fuck lol


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 10:29 PM~12685171
> *We can even auction a date to olive garden with devious for any single or married ladies.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2009, 10:32 PM~12685249
> *Ha for real might take 15grand to feed this fa fuck lol
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

63 RIVI..HOPE TO SEE YOU AND SOME OF THE ULA AT THE MEETING HOMIE..CALL ME UP ON MORE INFO..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2009, 09:32 PM~12685249
> *Ha for real might take 15grand to feed this fa fuck lol
> *


MALO!!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 12 2009, 08:34 PM~12685277
> *63 RIVI..HOPE TO SEE YOU AND SOME OF THE ULA AT THE MEETING HOMIE..CALL ME UP ON MORE INFO..
> *


x2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 12 2009, 10:31 PM~12685209
> *i GIVE YOU $5 TO DELETE THIS COMMENT.. :biggrin:
> *


Ok we an auction of a chance to eat a 20 piece wing dinner in front of devious without him getting any.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 08:43 PM~12685470
> *Ok we an auction of a chance to eat a 20 piece wing dinner in front of devious without him getting any.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 12 2009, 09:32 PM~12685249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hardy har har. :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 10:45 PM~12685519
> *how about we auction off one of your ricky martin shirts.
> x2  :angry:
> hardy har har.    :angry:
> *


You know that would be a hot seller.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 12 2009, 09:34 PM~12685277
> *63 RIVI..HOPE TO SEE YOU AND SOME OF THE ULA AT THE MEETING HOMIE..CALL ME UP ON MORE INFO..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 10:45 PM~12685519
> *how about we auction off one of your ricky martin shirts.
> *


i'd have to pass on that one. i'm old, fart a lot and fluffy. would look nasty on me. hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 12 2009, 09:47 PM~12685541
> *You know that would be a hot seller.
> *


naw. cause winner would get a fork in wrist trying to tease a ***** with wings.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 10:49 PM~12685580
> *naw.  cause winner would get a fork in wrist trying to tease a ***** with wings.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 08:45 PM~12685519
> *how about we auction off one of your ricky martin shirts.
> x2  :angry:
> hardy har har.    :angry:
> *


Not like u gon get much for it,,,being its a size extra smedium and all,,,,,,,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone tried to get a hold of the media to do an update on the situation and about the account that has been set up for the child? Out of a city of several million, i'm sure the media could get more pull from people who could also help donate towards the family. Wouldn't only be Houston, the local news can be seen further than harris county.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 10:53 PM~12685674
> *Has anyone tried to get a hold of the media to do an update on the situation and about the account that has been set up for the child?  Out of a city of several million, i'm sure the media could get more pull from people who could also help donate towards the family.  Wouldn't only be Houston, the local news can be seen further than harris county.
> *


I will contatct chuca he is good with this kind of stuff, see if he has any contacts.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:53 PM~12685674
> *Has anyone tried to get a hold of the media to do an update on the situation and about the account that has been set up for the child?  Out of a city of several million, i'm sure the media could get more pull from people who could also help donate towards the family.  Wouldn't only be Houston, the local news can be seen further than harris county.
> *


got it on the interviews with the radio


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 09:53 PM~12685674
> *Has anyone tried to get a hold of the media to do an update on the situation and about the account that has been set up for the child?  Out of a city of several million, i'm sure the media could get more pull from people who could also help donate towards the family.  Wouldn't only be Houston, the local news can be seen further than harris county.
> *


Yes we are also working on getting the t.v stations to the car wash


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 10:55 PM~12685705
> *got it on the interviews with the radio
> *


hopefully the stations will pull in some donations, but television reaches out to everyone in general.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 09:42 PM~12684358
> *his job is aware of the situation i went and spoke to em this moorning they said they gona try to donate money towards the cause but i doubht that he he gona get paid for any days that he miss of work. ALSO ALL THE MEMBERS IN LA CHAPTER SEND THANKS TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN HOUSTON .L THEY COLLECTING MONEY THERE TOO . ROOSTER AND JUNIOR ARE WORKING WITH LRM TO DO A STORY ON THIS TRAGEDI . THEY MIGHT EVEN BE HERE FOR THE CARSHOW. so thanks for everyones help and i know we can do it lets show the world how we lowriders can stick togheter
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Don't forget social networks like MYSPACE* :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHROME-N-PAINT

whats up homie ?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 09:57 PM~12685746
> *hopefully the stations will pull in some donations, but television reaches out to everyone in general.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 12 2009, 01:04 PM~12679400
> *What time will it start and end? We'll be coming out from Austin.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 12 2009, 09:53 PM~12685674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought myspace was just for finding freaky brawds? but hey, worth a shot i guess.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 09:06 PM~12685901
> *CHROME-N-PAINT
> 
> whats up homie ?
> *


 :wave: :wave: I can send U a money order tomorow wit just give me ur info to where im sending it to


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 12 2009, 09:19 PM~12686173
> *:wave:  :wave: I can send U a money order tomorow wit just give me ur info  to where im sending it to
> *


thanks homie i hit you up with an email


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 08:56 AM~12677868
> *thanks tony i know you always down
> *


no problem bro, we are a family!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 12 2009, 09:27 PM~12686353
> *
> no problem bro, we are a family!!!!
> *


   
some homies just called me from El paso Tx it came on the news there today . some of the carclubs are collecting money to help out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 11:31 PM~12686431
> *
> some homies  just called me from El paso Tx it came on the news there today . some of the carclubs are collecting money to help out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey downy, someone asked me if you have an address to where they can send a money order to. Someone else asked me about the paypal address. Put the info in your sig so that it would be easier to find if you don't mind.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

some body should call 102.9 estereo latino i know they always down for events like this


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 10:17 PM~12686124
> *gotta have to lean on media, they like just moving on to next story.    should focus on channel 39 , get them to twist story back other way.    :angry:
> *


Just got of the phone with them :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 09:26 PM~12686336
> *thanks homie i hit you up with an email
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: OK


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 10:34 PM~12686509
> *Hey downy, someone asked me if you have an address to where they can send a money order to.  Someone else asked me about the paypal address.  Put the info in your sig so that it would be easier to find if you don't mind.
> *


Right now we are having a problem with pay pal they want to verify a lot of things seems suspicious that there is so many transactions all at once they even got on here to make sure I was telling the truth about why we are getting donations


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 11:38 PM~12686595
> *Right now we are having a problem with pay pal they want to verify a lot of things seems suspicious that there is so many transactions all at once they even got on here to make sure I was telling the truth about why we are getting donations
> *


nombre chingado. already know what you mean, they tripped on me for a month after doing a transaction with a family member, calling it suspicious. jesus.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

As of right now I am happy to report we have about 500.00 in donation thru paypal and the account


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 10:39 PM~12686611
> *nombre chingado.  already know what you mean, they tripped on me for a month after doing a transaction with a family member, calling it suspicious.  jesus.
> *


all i need to do know is fax them papers proving the money will be going to them and give them a newspaper clipping of the story


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 09:34 PM~12686509
> *Hey downy, someone asked me if you have an address to where they can send a money order to.  Someone else asked me about the paypal address.  Put the info in your sig so that it would be easier to find if you don't mind.
> *


i get his home adress tomorrow  or maybe even his mom adress i dont wana call him right now and diisturb the baby might be asleep


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 09:43 PM~12686703
> *all i need to do know is fax them papers proving the money will be going to them and give them a newspaper clipping of the story
> *


Keep up with the follow up. You're doing a great thing for him and his family. My husband died trying to save our son. I cried for joy to hear they made it through. God is good.


----------



## MR. Qwik Deville (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 12 2009, 11:53 PM~12686898
> *Keep up with the follow up.  You're doing a great thing for him and his family.  My husband died trying to save our son.  I cried for joy to hear they made it through.  God is good.
> *


*X2 There was an :angel: looking out for them *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 11:48 PM~12686782
> *i get his home adress tomorrow    or maybe even his mom adress i dont wana call him right now and diisturb the baby might be asleep
> *


hey homie go to the hydraulic forums and post the link to the story homie gilbert from USA MOTOSPORTS hasnt heard of it.... Nov23 wego-tour reliant center FREE 123 
Free piston pump Give-AWAY rafflego to this page


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 12 2009, 10:53 PM~12686898
> *Keep up with the follow up.  You're doing a great thing for him and his family.  My husband died trying to save our son.  I cried for joy to hear they made it through.  God is good.
> *


 :biggrin: anything to help them out they are really great people. With GOD we will all raise the money to get him to Shriner's so he can get the best of care and go back to being a normal boy and play with his older brother and sister. I know we would do this for anyone else that was in their position.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I C U


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks everybody dont forget bout the carwash saturday come show luv we will have moonwalks so come and lets help out the homie tru a ruff time


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 10:00 PM~12687008
> *:biggrin:  anything to help them out they are really great people. With GOD we will all raise the money to get him to Shriner's so he can get the best of care and go back to being a normal boy and play with his older brother and sister. I know we would do this for anyone else that was in their position.
> *


That's why I started the ULA back in 1996. Everyone pulled together to help me and my girls. It was an awesome feeling. I felt like the lowriders community was my family. In a way we really are.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 10:05 PM~12687084
> *thanks everybody dont forget bout the carwash saturday come show luv we will have moonwalks so come and lets help out the homie tru a ruff time
> *


I thought the car wash was Friday.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 12 2009, 11:09 PM~12687134
> *I thought the car wash was Friday.
> *


It was moved to saturday so more people can make it


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 10:11 PM~12687154
> *It was moved to saturday so more people can make it
> *


O.K.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't stress this enough
We are trying to raise as much money as we can this Saturday we need all the help we can get if anyone wants to help wash cars or help us pass out hot dags nachos drinks and if someone can help with BBQ anything to attract people not just the lowrider community but people in the Houston community for help.

Please contact 

Carlos -832-418-1112
Lorena- 713-898-6956
Joe 281-690-0506 
Please don't hesitate to cal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 11:05 PM~12687084
> *thanks everybody dont forget bout the carwash saturday come show luv we will have moonwalks so come and lets help out the homie tru a ruff time
> *


moonwalks?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 12 2009, 11:12 PM~12687173
> *O.K.
> *


just FYI they gonna raffle off a date with me. so get your $ ready.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 10:17 PM~12687231
> *moonwalks?
> 
> 
> ...


sorry you cant get on em


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 12 2009, 10:08 PM~12687116
> *That's why I started the ULA back in 1996.  Everyone pulled together to help me and my girls.  It was an awesome feeling.  I felt like the lowriders community was my family.  In a way we really are.
> *


we are thanks and one thing i got to say bout tomas he is always down to ride . and support the lowrider community


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 11:19 PM~12687258
> *sorry you cant get on em
> *


 :rant:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

im out for tonight thanks again to all of ya hope to see ya ll at the carwash saturday LADY ACE thanks for all your help as well as everybody else thats helping out everyones contribution is gona make a diference


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 11:34 PM~12687496
> *im out for tonight thanks again to all of ya hope to see ya ll at the carwash saturday LADY ACE thanks for all your help ass well as everybody else thats helping out everyones contribution is gona make a diference
> *


:scrutinize: 

:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 10:35 PM~12687506
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


im sleepy fool i got two jobs member :twak: :twak: :twak: give me a brake


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 11:36 PM~12687532
> *im sleepy fool i got two jobs member  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: give me a brake
> *


man said nalgas. :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 12 2009, 11:34 PM~12687496
> *im out for tonight thanks again to all of ya hope to see ya ll at the carwash saturday LADY ACE thanks for all your help as well as everybody else thats helping out everyones contribution is gona make a diference
> *


No need for thanks, I would do it for anyone it just comes from the heart. especially because it hits so close to home. I just want Roland to get better and to help his family thru this rough time cause it would be harder going through it alone and it's less stress on them so they can be with there son every min and second of this ordeal.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

you know what homie said about an auction is not a bad idea at all.....if enough people donated items, all the money raised would go to this poor suffering baby.....


----------



## KingoftheStreet (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2009, 10:00 PM~12687013
> *I C U
> *


YEP !!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452485


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=452231&st=120


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 01:08 AM~12687980
> *you know what homie said about an auction is not a bad idea at all.....if enough people donated items, all the money raised would go to this poor suffering baby.....
> *


i agree, let me know where to drop the stuff off, whoever is going to organize it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i have a brand new full stack 4.5 ton black magic springs to the highest bidder.....money will go to Roland......pics coming soon.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 09:53 AM~12689920
> *i have a brand new full stack 4.5 ton black magic springs to the highest bidder.....money will go to Roland......pics coming soon.......
> *


how about making a topic in the vehicle parts section of the forum and linking it to every section of this website? just an idea homie.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 08:57 AM~12689931
> *how about making a topic in the vehicle parts section of the forum and linking it to every section of this website?  just an idea homie.
> *



i am....just starting here.....i can deliver them on sunday......it's a win/win situation......you get the parts.....lil homie gets the money.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 09:58 AM~12689934
> *i am....just starting here.....i can deliver them on sunday......it's a win/win situation......you get the parts.....lil homie gets the money.......
> *


true, true.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

We are thinking about donating groceries to Thomas's other 3 children so we can help ease there mine and know that his other three kids are being helped I will post up more info soon


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 08:53 AM~12689920
> *i have a brand new full stack 4.5 ton black magic springs to the highest bidder.....money will go to Roland......pics coming soon.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sending out an email, please forward it to others so that we can get another outlet to get the word out. If you want to be bcc, please pm me your email address.


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

Father pulls son from burning car at Tom Bass Park - 1/12/09

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6597678


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Jan 13 2009, 10:28 AM~12690063
> *Father pulls son from burning car at Tom Bass Park - 1/12/09
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6597678
> *


read the comments in that article, always has to be some dumbass in that article comments under the report to act like he knows what's right from wrong being "earthtravellers."


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL WITH THE BURN LOWRIDER AND HIS FAMILY.

RENAUL HILL CHARLOTTE, NC

Father pulls son from burning car at Tom Bass Park - 1/12/09

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6597678


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

people can be such idots :uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 12:11 AM~12687154
> *It was moved to saturday so more people can make it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:32 AM~12690087
> *read the comments in that article, always has to be some dumbass in that article comments under the report to act like he knows what's right from wrong being "earthtravellers."
> *





> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 09:53 AM~12690235
> *people can be such idots :uh:
> *


Putos!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 12:38 AM~12687553
> *man said  nalgas.    :roflmao:
> *


I TALKED TO THOMAS(CRISPY) THAT WHAT HE SAID HE WAS WALKING AROUND THE HOSPITAL LOOKING AT ASS TO KEEP HIS MINE OFF THINGS....... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 01:19 PM~12680046
> *Spoke with Goofy & Streetshow about the H.L.C. meeting this Sunday at 4pm.  Sunday, Jan. 18 @ 4pm at Conrad's shop "SunGod Kustomz"
> map to his shop:
> 
> ...


*
we had a meeting scheduled for this sunday, but now we are re-orgainizing events to make sure that we will be there.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2009, 11:31 AM~12690539
> *we had a meeting scheduled for this sunday, but now we are re-orgainizing events to make sure that we will be there.
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I HAVE MY COMPANY INVOLVED AND THEY WILL PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER FOR THE FAMILY........... :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.bnetradio.com is spreading the info for the Mechell family and broadcasting the accounts to help.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

LETS GET THE LIL HOMIE SOME MONEY!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 12 2009, 12:20 PM~12679000
> *THIS SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
> Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
> Carlos-832-418-1112
> ...


TTT, just sent the info on the carwash. They'll be announcing it also.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

AUCTION FOR THE LIL HOMIE ROLAND


BIDDING STARTS AT $100


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

RAGALAC IN AT $110


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

the newlabor work (hydraulics) for free on the car that is geting donated to homeboy that lost his car in the fire this weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 12:41 PM~12691152
> *RAGALAC IN AT $110
> *


so bid = free s/h for the winner?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete+Jan 13 2009, 11:44 AM~12691177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES....IT WON'T BE MUCH TO SHIP.....IF CLOSE, I'LL MEET YOU OR SHIP TO YOU....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPete+Jan 13 2009, 12:44 PM~12691177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>*fixing up the ride is still up in the air as far as hydros and customizing. Conrad put the offer to do the hydros, but we can all discuss where the route with the vehicle will go. Could go from just staying stock and doing minor work to get it on the road with tags, tune up and tires to going full custom if it is going to be done. Sunday at SunGod Kustomz, please show up so that we can all get on the same page. The vehicle is coming with a set of spokes already on it, condition of them? Don't know, but I'm sure they are chinas.

Thanks,
Latin*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

COME ON GUYS.....I KNOW YOU ALL HAVE THINGS JUST LAYING AROUND......POST UP IN THAT FORUM I MADE PLEASE......THE MONEY IS GOING TO A GREAT CAUSE......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 12:52 PM~12691266
> *COME ON GUYS.....I KNOW YOU ALL HAVE THINGS JUST LAYING AROUND......POST UP IN THAT FORUM I MADE PLEASE......THE MONEY IS GOING TO A GREAT CAUSE......
> *


Going home to take a pic of what i can find. be back in a few.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:54 AM~12691276
> *Going home to take a pic of what i can find.  be back in a few.
> *


 what kind of g body is it Latin? i have a cutlass we can take that window it needs & any other part needed. just let me know


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 12:27 PM~12691045
> *TTT, just sent the info on the carwash.  They'll be announcing it also.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 09:51 AM~12691253
> *DONATE AN ADEX HOMIE FOR THE AUCTION........PLEASE!!!!
> .
> *


we are about to open so we dont have parts to give away yet but we can help by donating time so let me know what we can do. the offer is still on the table


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 13 2009, 10:19 AM~12690442
> *I TALKED TO THOMAS(CRISPY) THAT WHAT HE SAID HE WAS WALKING AROUND THE HOSPITAL LOOKING AT ASS TO KEEP HIS MINE OFF THINGS....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 13 2009, 01:16 PM~12691481
> *what kind of g body is it Latin? i have a cutlass we can take that window it needs & any other part needed. just let me know
> *


1986 grand prix, should fit. please see if you can make it to the meeting sunday @4pm.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IF ANYONE CAN DONATE SOME THERMAL UNDERWEAR FOR HTOWNACE, PLEASE LET US KNOW ASAP FOR THE CARWASH THIS SATURDAY. WE NEED TO KEEP HIM WARM WHILE HE'S WASHING THE RIDES. THANKS!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 01:49 PM~12691772
> *IF ANYONE CAN DONATE SOME THERMAL UNDERWEAR FOR HTOWNACE, PLEASE LET US KNOW ASAP FOR THE CARWASH THIS SATURDAY.  WE NEED TO KEEP HIM WARM WHILE HE'S WASHING THE RIDES.  THANKS!
> *


fuck that im not washing rides im gonna be holding the signs with my lil shorts on


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 01:50 PM~12691776
> *fuck that im not washing rides im gonna be holding the signs with my lil shorts on
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 01:52 PM~12691787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 01:53 PM~12691797
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you got las rucas ready to wash the cars?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 12:56 PM~12691830
> *you got las rucas ready to wash the cars?
> 
> 
> ...


seriously though.. wheres all the local "car show models"? think it'd be good time to put their nalgas to some use, and draw in crowds at car wash. i ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin. namsayin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 02:00 PM~12691862
> *seriously though.. wheres all the local "car show models"?  think it'd be good time to put their nalgas to some use, and draw in crowds at car wash.  i ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin. namsayin.
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 12:00 PM~12691862
> *seriously though.. wheres all the local "car show models"?  think it'd be good time to put their nalgas to some use, and draw in crowds at car wash.  i ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin. namsayin.
> *


Shit betta get permission from slim first,,,,,u know them white girls might already have olive garden dates planned wit em,,,,,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2009, 01:03 PM~12691879
> *Shit betta get permission from slim first,,,,,u know them white girls might already have olive garden dates planned wit em,,,,,
> *


he gonna have to take one for the team, and cancel on that.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 01:00 PM~12691862
> *seriously though.. wheres all the local "car show models"?   think it'd be good time to put their nalgas to some use, and draw in crowds at car wash.   i ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin. namsayin.
> *


Then that is your job go whisper sweet nothings in them girls ears and see if they will come


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 02:00 PM~12691862
> *seriously though.. wheres all the local "car show models"?  think it'd be good time to put their nalgas to some use, and draw in crowds at car wash.  i ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin. namsayin.
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 01:05 PM~12691892
> *Then that is your job go whisper sweet nothings in them girls ears and see if they will come
> *


i can't.. restraining order. :angry:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 12:44 PM~12691723
> *1986 grand prix, should fit.  please see if you can make it to the meeting sunday @4pm.
> *


gotta work man. just let me know any part you need, you can have.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 13 2009, 02:07 PM~12691909
> *gotta work man. just let me know any part you need, you can have.
> *


thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

putting this challenge out to Dani,Sheila and rest of local models.. come to car wash and help out with your eye candy! its for good cause! nobody wanna see htown aces in daisy dukes. :barf:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete+Jan 13 2009, 12:22 PM~12691532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he needs to meet them online first and ask....


ARE YOU HOT??

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 01:14 PM~12691988
> *thanks homie.....
> 
> he needs to meet them online first and ask....
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 02:14 PM~12691988
> *
> he needs to meet them online first and ask....
> ARE YOU HOT??
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 01:31 PM~12691616
> *
> *


HE SPEND MORE TIME WALKING AROUND THE HOSPITAL THEN GETTING SOME REST. I BET HE HAS SOME MODELS LINED UP BY NOW......


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

we can have all the out of shape people ( I aint saying no name) stand out there with no shirt on and a sign that says will put on cloths for money.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 02:12 PM~12691968
> *putting this challenge out to Dani,Sheila and rest of local models..    come to car wash and help out with your eye candy!  its for good cause!      nobody wanna see htown aces in daisy dukes.   :barf:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 01:19 PM~12692015
> *we can have all the out of shape people ( I aint saying no name) stand out there with no shirt on and a sign that says will put on cloths for money.
> *


dunno which people you refferring to,but i'm the portrait of good health.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 02:20 PM~12692031
> *dunno which people you refferring to,but i'm the portrait of good health.
> *


I have no problem admitting that I should not be in public with no shirt on.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 01:14 PM~12691988
> *thanks homie.....
> 
> he needs to meet them online first and ask....
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: In that case he's going to be bringing them cholas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Latest from Thomas in regards to the vehicle. He said he would want us to do the ride and also put a mural of his sons face on it so that it can be dedicated to his son. The ride will be for his son and won't leave his family's possession since it will be for Roland. He said to thank everyone who is willing to donate time and effort to the vehicle and appreciates the gratitude he's getting from the folks who are giving support and also pray for his family.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 01:35 PM~12692143
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  In that case he's going to be bringing them cholas
> *


like .:la bubbL3z:. prolly rob people and call it "their donations"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 02:19 PM~12692015
> *we can have all the out of shape people ( I aint saying no name) stand out there with no shirt on and SHOW THEIR NICE RACKS with a sign that says will put on cloths for money.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, too bad i didnt get # of those trannys. could have em help out at car wash. :banghead:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Anyone who knows me knows how much I hate Obama, but for this cause I will go to scott st and buy a I love obama shirt and wear it to the next picnic/carshow etc.
Bidding starts at $50. 
Cali you know you want in on this.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 01:41 PM~12692188
> *Anyone who knows me knows how much I hate Obama, but for this cause I will go to scott st and buy a I love obama shirt and wear it to the next picnic/carshow etc.
> Bidding starts at $50.
> Cali you know you want in on this.
> *


i'll pay you $20 to wear this one in 5th ward while drivin da lac. top down..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 02:44 PM~12692207
> *i'll pay you $20 to wear this one in 5th ward while drivin da lac. top down..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 01:19 PM~12680046
> *Spoke with Goofy & Streetshow about the H.L.C. meeting this Sunday at 4pm.  Sunday, Jan. 18 @ 4pm at Conrad's shop "SunGod Kustomz"
> map to his shop:
> 
> ...


*


Rollerz Only Gulf Coast Chapter will be there............. *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 13 2009, 02:44 PM~12692213
> *Rollerz Only Gulf Coast Chapter will be there.............
> *


Thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 01:44 PM~12692212
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he'll prolly meet a sista, that'll blow his mind..and come home packing stuff, to leave wifey.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 02:44 PM~12692207
> *i'll pay you $20 to wear this one in 5th ward while drivin da lac. top down..
> 
> 
> ...


Make it $50 and its a deal.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 01:48 PM~12692253
> *Make it $50 and its a deal.
> *


thats steep. maybe others will cover other $30!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 12:49 PM~12692259
> *thats steep. maybe others will cover other $30!
> *


You can cover it big money stacks............. Kellogs up to 43.88 a share. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 12:41 PM~12692188
> *Anyone who knows me knows how much I hate Obama, but for this cause I will go to scott st and buy a I love obama shirt and wear it to the next picnic/carshow etc.
> Bidding starts at $50.
> Cali you know you want in on this.
> *


lol...naw he will be in office next week so im good.. how bout u hold the car wash sign with no shirt on for a starting bid of 25 bucks..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 13 2009, 01:56 PM~12692311
> *You can cover it big money stacks............. Kellogs up to 43.88 a share.  :biggrin:
> *


saw that. my GM/ford stocks steading go up too. once they shut the UAW down..or get concessions done.. might have nice little profit on my hands.  thats longer term though. maybe year or so.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 12:58 PM~12692325
> *saw that. my GM/ford stocks steading go up too.   once they shut the UAW down..or get concessions done..   might have nice little profit on my hands.      thats longer term though.   maybe year or so.
> *



Nice... next thing we know you gonna be rolling nothing but VIP style cars.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

hey whats good in college station>???


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I just got of the phone with a friend who is the district manager for taco bell in the clear lake region. If some one can put together a flyer with the info and some sort of donation jar he will put them in a couple of his resturants.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 13 2009, 03:06 PM~12692371
> *hey whats good in college station>???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2009, 03:10 PM~12692398
> *:uh:
> *


x2 go figure...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 03:07 PM~12692374
> *I just got of the phone with a friend who is the district manager for taco bell in the clear lake region. If some one can put together a flyer with the info and some sort of donation jar he will put them in a couple of his resturants.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

THERE YOU GO STREETSHOW! CASH MONEY ESE!! LOL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12692459


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: <span style=\'color:blue\'>*HEX48*</span>, Homer Pimpson, streetshow, Lady_Ace

que onda homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I know there is a designer in the house who can make a proffesional flyer.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 01:30 PM~12692528
> *I know there is a designer in the house who can make a proffesional flyer.
> *



PM the info and any photos. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

What kind of photos do you need and what info? Street show probally has the most info.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 12:49 PM~12692259
> *thats steep. maybe others will cover other $30!
> *


i got that 30 . as far as the carshow goes we got the ok . we gona do it on the parking lot of AMERICAN AUDIO CONCEPTS on the corner of bellaire and synott on sunday january 25 . the owner is showing full support . if any one wants to come and hlep out feel free to call me . its a big lot and its empty so we can fit lots of rides plus he is gona have security and everything there thanks.

JUST CAME BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND I WAS SOCK TO SEE THE BABY . IF YOU KNOW HIM HE LOOKS TOTALLY DIFFERENT HIS FACE IS SOULED UP AND MOST OF HIS HAIR IS GONE ITS REAL SAD . ALSO HIS HIFE HAD A REAL BAD BUURN ON HER FACE . SHE IS GONA NEED A PLASTIC SERGURY . THOMAS IS ALOT MORE CALM NOW HIS FACE IS SOULD UP TOO AND HIS HAND IS BAD THEY AFRRAID HE MIGHT LOOSE MOVEMENT ON THAT HAND BUT TRU ALL HE JUST KEEP TELLING ME IS THAT ALL HE WORRIES IS BOUT HIS WIFE AND HIS KID . HE EVENT SAID THAT WE WANTS HIS SON AND WIFE TO TO SHRINERS BEFORE HIM IF MONEY ISNT ENOUGH . HE TOLD ME TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR BEEING WITH HIM IN THESE TIME OF NEED .
HOMIES RIDE AT THESTORAGE LOT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2009, 02:35 PM~12692577
> *i got that 30 . as far as the carshow goes we got the ok . we gona do it on the parking lot of AMERICAN AUDIO CONCEPTS  on the corner of bellaire and synott on sunday january 25 . the owner is showing full support . if any one wants to come and hlep out feel free to call me . its a big lot and its empty so we can fit lots of rides plus he is gona have security and everything there thanks.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.ondanet.com/cgi-bin/csGuestbook...db&command=view


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 13 2009, 09:19 AM~12690442
> *I TALKED TO THOMAS(CRISPY) THAT WHAT HE SAID HE WAS WALKING AROUND THE HOSPITAL LOOKING AT ASS TO KEEP HIS MINE OFF THINGS....... :biggrin:
> *


theres a whole lot of it at herman med center. i only worked there 1 week before i turned in my 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

after negotiations me and hny brn eyz came to the agreement that im going to auction off her naked pictures that i have been holding on to for the past 8 years. pm me for all the details.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12693353


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 05:22 PM~12693369
> *after negotiations me and hny brn eyz came to the agreement that im going to auction off her naked pictures that i have been holding on to for the past 8 years. pm me for all the details.
> *


0.25centavos mexicanos


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 04:22 PM~12693369
> *after negotiations me and hny brn eyz came to the agreement that im going to auction off her naked pictures that i have been holding on to for the past 8 years. pm me for all the details.
> *


LMAO!! STFU FOOL!!! 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 04:22 PM~12693369
> *after negotiations me and hny brn eyz came to the agreement that im going to auction off her naked pictures that i have been holding on to for the past 8 years. pm me for all the details.
> *


i'll offer $5 on that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 13 2009, 04:39 PM~12693528
> *LMAO!! STFU FOOL!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


oh. by the way. your expected at carwash (without chonies).. ready to take one for the team.


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: caveydd81, Screenz, MR.3D, H-TOWN_ACE, LOW_INC


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 05:51 PM~12693666
> *oh.  by the way. your expected at carwash (without chonies)..  ready to take one for the team.
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 05:59 PM~12693753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

JUST GOT WORD THAT LRM IS COVERING UP BOTH OF THE EVENTS :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2009, 05:11 PM~12693879
> *JUST GOT  WORD THAT LRM IS COVERING UP BOTH OF THE EVENTS  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2009, 05:11 PM~12693879
> *JUST GOT  WORD THAT LRM IS COVERING UP BOTH OF THE EVENTS  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2009, 06:11 PM~12693879
> *JUST GOT  WORD THAT LRM IS COVERING UP BOTH OF THE EVENTS  :0  :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 I HAVEN'T SEEN THIS MUCH HYPE IN HERE SINCE THE HOP THAT NEVER HAPPENED...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


LET'S KEEP IT GOING!!!! 


DON'T FORGET TO LOOK FOR ITEMS YOU CAN DONATE TO AUCTION OFF.....


EVERY LITTLE BIT COUNTS!!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 06:28 PM~12694069
> *:0  :0  :0 I HAVEN'T SEEN THIS MUCH HYPE IN HERE SINCE THE HOP THAT NEVER HAPPENED...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> LET'S KEEP IT GOING!!!!
> DON'T FORGET TO LOOK FOR ITEMS YOU CAN DONATE TO AUCTION OFF.....
> ...


Any idea what the donations are up to yet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 13 2009, 03:39 PM~12693528
> *LMAO!! STFU FOOL!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


i got a 100 reserve so if the bids dont pass 100, your still safe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 05:35 PM~12694154
> *i got a 100 reserve so if the bids dont pass 100, your still safe
> *


cout me out, too steep. her butt nakeds aint worth that much.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 02:23 PM~12692478
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: <span style=\'color:blue\'>HEX48</span>, Homer Pimpson, streetshow, Lady_Ace
> 
> ...


Whats up bro! I see u doin BIG things! U got a BIG heart homie!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

josefina, go ahead and donate some money playa....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

WE NEED A COOK AND A BBQ PIT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 04:35 PM~12694154
> *i got a 100 reserve so if the bids dont pass 100, your still safe
> *


Fuck it I got 105 and ill just hustle da rights back to hny for 200,,,,,,


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

hello there
im from louisville ky and i was on layitlow and saw some posts about what happen and just want to to say my heart and prays r with the family and i hope very thing will be ok i dont know the family but sad to se something like this happen so i hope the 3 year three old boy wil pull thur this ok


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 05:48 PM~12694312
> *josefina, go ahead and donate some money playa....
> *


we raising money in the bay and also got the dallas ula involved...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 13 2009, 06:41 PM~12694228
> *Whats up bro! I see u doin BIG things! U got a BIG heart homie!
> *


Just helping that family out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 05:48 PM~12694320
> *WE NEED A COOK AND A BBQ PIT
> *


for when? thought was just car wash saturday? and houston stylez having bbq later(half of funds being donated)? i miss something? someone forget to get bbq date approval from me?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 06:37 PM~12694183
> *cout me out, too steep.  her butt nakeds aint worth that much.
> *


x2, cheaper to photoshop her mug on some nud!es and go to town. :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

here u go boiler


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim always got those damn church shoes on...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 13 2009, 05:09 PM~12694522
> *here u go boiler
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT I SEE ITS OFFICIAL NOW hno: hno: hno: 
I WILL POST SONG LATER YOU KNOWWHAT IM THAKEN BOUT FIRME LOWS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 13 2009, 05:09 PM~12694522
> *here u go boiler
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2009, 06:11 PM~12694542
> *HOLY SHIT I SEE ITS OFFICIAL NOW  hno:  hno:  hno:
> I WILL POST SONG LATER YOU KNOWWHAT IM THAKEN BOUT FIRME LOWS
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 13 2009, 06:09 PM~12694522
> *here u go boiler
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drgndawagn+Jan 13 2009, 06:54 PM~12694382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 05:11 PM~12694541
> *slim always got those damn church shoes on...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 06:11 PM~12694541
> *slim always got those damn church shoes on...
> *


back in the days, someone told me those polo boots were bawla status.. but i wasn't paying attention at the time cause i was sportin blue gators.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 06:02 PM~12694462
> *for when?    thought was just car wash saturday?      and houston stylez having bbq later(half of funds being donated)?  i miss something?    someone forget to get bbq date approval from me?
> *


 Well I got word that if you talk to the manager to H.E.B they will donate free brisket and other things to help out all that we need to provide is the cook and the pit BUT the H.E.B near me said they don't do that anymore and another one I called said they do not do it anymore It would have helped alot


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I also talked to Gallery Furniture to see if they can donate somthing or furniture to auction of , because they have done it before to help others family but they said it isnt in their budget to help out


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 13 2009, 05:01 PM~12694448
> *we raising money in the bay and also got the dallas ula involved...
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 05:11 PM~12694541
> *slim always got those damn church shoes on...
> *


Church shoes in tulsa wit linen shorts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bahahhhaa


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2009, 06:29 PM~12694722
> *Church shoes in tulsa wit linen shorts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bahahhhaa
> *


i remember that....


i cant talk though, cause i had my shirt on backwards...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 12:19 PM~12680046
> *Spoke with Goofy & Streetshow about the H.L.C. meeting this Sunday at 4pm.  Sunday, Jan. 18 @ 4pm at Conrad's shop "SunGod Kustomz"
> map to his shop:
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jan 13 2009, 06:20 PM~12694619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prolly hear alot of that with the "economy mest up"


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 06:57 PM~12695004
> *damn.    that sucks.  well i'm down for bbq..  so if ya'll do organize something..  i'd be willing to put in a brisket.
> prolly hear alot of that with the "economy mest up"
> *


We are trying to do what is needed to raise the most asap so they can send Roland to shriner's the quicker the better you know we will be selling hotdogs and nachos and drinks .

So again, all the help we can get the better anywhere from car clubs solo riders or anyone .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 07:12 PM~12695144
> *We are trying to do what is needed to raise the most asap so they can send Roland to shriner's the quicker the better you know we will be selling hotdogs and nachos and drinks .
> 
> So again, all the help we can get the better anywhere from car clubs solo riders or anyone .
> *


ya'll can still raffle off date with yours truely to olive garden. freaky deaky stuff at palace inn afterwards. is optional.. for the right price.  


ladies only, ya'll queers..but your money up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

unrelated to anything but.. i couldnt stop laughin when i saw this..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2009, 07:29 PM~12694722
> *Church shoes in tulsa wit linen shorts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,bahahhhaa
> *


who thought we were going to finish the sunroof with one battery and no charger


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2009, 08:28 PM~12695779
> *who thought we were going to finish the sunroof with one battery and no charger
> *


*DEEEZZZZZ NUTTZZZZZZ!! *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn slim, you slipped. LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 07:11 PM~12694541
> *slim always got those damn church shoes on...
> *


hattin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 09:30 PM~12695791
> *gotdamnit hey fuck u jack*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 07:31 PM~12695803
> *Damn slim, you slipped.  LOL
> *


+1


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2009, 07:28 PM~12695779
> *who thought we were going to finish the sunroof with one battery and no charger
> *


Uh hu u got got say somethin else !!!! Sat anoda dam thing!!!


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

did anybody watch ch.39 just now?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 13 2009, 10:12 PM~12696210
> *did anybody watch ch.39 just now?
> *


yep, twisting things up as far as hydraulics and some chino that thinks he's an expert at lowriders????


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 13 2009, 08:12 PM~12696210
> *did anybody watch ch.39 just now?
> *


i did......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 13 2009, 09:12 PM~12696210
> *did anybody watch ch.39 just now?
> *


oh man. here we go again.what they say this time?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 08:14 PM~12696227
> *yep, twisting things up as far as hydraulics and some chino that thinks he's an expert at lowriders????
> *


X100000


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 08:14 PM~12696227
> *yep, twisting things up as far as hydraulics and some chino that thinks he's an expert at lowriders????
> *


 :yessad: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

boiler was interviewed and speaking but i couldn't understand what the homie said. LOL

I recorded it with the dvr.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 13 2009, 10:17 PM~12696267
> *:yessad: :angry:
> *


What was said. I look at thier web site and the old thing they have is the original video from sunday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

chino huh? :scrutinize:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 08:21 PM~12696321
> *What was said. I look at thier web site and the old thing they have is the original video from sunday.
> *


that hydraulics need to be proffesionally installed and that parts on cars fuck up once they are equipped with hydraulics. then they said that most are built in the owners own garage so to have them inspected by proffessionals and to put protective coating on if you do decide to do it yourself.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

sic713 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

they did that interview because thomas didn't want to do an interview,* so the asian lady said that she was going to report on how unsafe lowriders are.* the asian chick is andrea ngyuen that is pissed and twisting it around. Thomas is pissed on the phone, said there's no reason for them to come out like that. I played the recording for him and he mentioned about that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 13 2009, 09:25 PM~12696367
> *that hydraulics need to be proffesionally installed and that parts on cars fucc up once they are equipped with hydraulics. then they said that most are built in the owners own garage so to have them inspected by proffessionals and to put protective coating on if you do decide to do it yourself.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 08:26 PM~12696386
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 08:23 PM~12696348
> *chino huh?    :scrutinize:
> *


yeah some chino came out talking like he was an expert about lowriders........ :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 13 2009, 08:26 PM~12696377
> *sic713 :wave:
> *


hey boo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 13 2009, 09:26 PM~12696377
> *Devious  Sixty8 :wave:
> *


hi there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Mikey Yu - Midtown Auto Shop = F.T.P.!*

go figure she got an asian man to repeat what the cop said on the report yesterday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 13 2009, 09:28 PM~12696410
> *yeah some chino came out talking like he was an expert about lowriders........ :angry:
> *


lets go find em.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 08:28 PM~12696414
> *hi there.
> *


Hey hey hey! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:29 PM~12696423
> *Mikey Yu - Midtown Auto Shop = F.T.P.!
> *


*shop call!!!!! *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 10:30 PM~12696433
> *shop call!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Everyone needs to write an email to the station telling them how ignorant they are and that boycott thier shitty station.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Why didn't she go interview shorty's, conrads or marccustoms? because she wanted a token to talk negative about it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 09:32 PM~12696459
> *Everyone needs to write an email to the station telling them how ignorant they are and that boycott thier shitty station.
> *


no.. *SHOP CALL!!! *


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 09:30 PM~12696433
> *shop call!!!!!
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=...snum=1&ct=image :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:33 PM~12696467
> *Why didn't she go interview shorty's, conrads or marccustoms?  because she wanted a token to talk negative about it.
> *


cause she knows they wouldnt say much bad.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 08:33 PM~12696467
> *Why didn't she go interview shorty's, conrads or marccustoms?  because she wanted a token to talk negative about it.
> *


yeah when i was looking at the report they said that they were going to a shop or said something like that and i thought they were going to show shortys shop....


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

http://www.39online.com/pages/news


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 13 2009, 10:35 PM~12696498
> *yeah when i was looking at the report they said that they were going to a shop or said something like that and i thought they were going to show shortys shop....
> *


but a chino in midtown? LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

stylez y sup just hit me up about painting thomas ride..
i know he wanted me to pattern and leaf up the linc before hand ...

right now they need the money, but if you guys do wanna slap some paint on it..
ness and dre from houston stylez will take care of it..
ill lay some sick patterns and add him to the crooked line mafia


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 07:21 PM~12696316
> *boiler was interviewed and speaking but i couldn't understand what the homie said.  LOL
> 
> I recorded it with the dvr.
> *


is there a way to post it on here


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2009, 08:38 PM~12696541
> *stylez y sup just hit me up about painting thomas ride..
> i know he wanted me to pattern and leaf up the linc before hand ...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i'm part of crooked line mafia!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2009, 09:32 PM~12696459
> *Everyone needs to write an email to the station telling them how ignorant they are and that boycott thier shitty station.
> *


i think right now the less drama and controversy the better that way its easier to get help throughout houston and not just from the lowrider community

we all knew this was gona happen but why add more fuel to the fire now......just my 2 cents


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 08:38 PM~12696534
> *but a chino in midtown?  LOL
> *


yeah i was like WTF


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 13 2009, 08:40 PM~12696561
> *:thumbsup: i'm part of crooked line mafia!
> *


and the sexiest


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2009, 10:38 PM~12696541
> *stylez y sup just hit me up about painting thomas ride..
> i know he wanted me to pattern and leaf up the linc before hand ...
> 
> ...


that's cool man, leave a spot on the trunk for the muralist to paint his sons face on it. we can discuss everything at the meeting sunday and make a list of who's going to do what.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPete+Jan 13 2009, 10:40 PM~12696555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

The report is on the website


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alright.. ill try to make the meeting..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 13 2009, 09:38 PM~12696534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OG member here!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know it's time for the new season of Roller Derby! My first game is the 25th of Jan! Presale tickets are $8 and day of are $10 you can get tickets online at www.southsiderollerderby.com oh and it's BYOB! 
My ESPN interview from last season!

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseact...logID=396024929


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Dosen't help if there some scary ass cholos in the background hno: hno: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You know that's what people are thinking when they see that report


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 13 2009, 09:44 PM~12696619
> *Just wanted to let everyone know it's time for the new season of Roller Derby! My first game is the 25th of Jan! Presale tickets are $8 and day of are $10 you can get tickets online at www.southsiderollerderby.com oh and it's BYOB!
> *


still sundays? if so i'm there.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 08:49 PM~12696671
> *still sundays?  if so i'm there.
> *


Yes sir!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Soo far as follows for the g.p.

Car: DJ LATIN
Paint: Sic713
Interior: DJ Short Dog
Hydros: Conrad
Mild Reinforce frame: Boiler
Mural: 
Stereo: Cartier1
Mechanical: Streetshow
Rims/Tires: Comes with spokes already and also htowncaddy84 donating a set.
Batteries: OPEN

anything else that anyone can think of?

oh yeah and final inspection by mikey yu of houston midtown mechanic shop. LMAO!*


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

[/quote]
just saw the video that fool sound like he dont know shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 09:47 PM~12696659
> *Dosen't help if there some scary ass cholos in the background hno:  hno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You know that's what people are thinking when they see that report
> *


even ones being interviewed,that victor jimenez character looks like straight 3X og gangsta. hno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 06:52 PM~12695485
> *ya'll can still raffle off date with yours truely to olive garden.  freaky deaky stuff at palace inn afterwards. is optional.. for the right price.
> ladies only, ya'll queers..but your money up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:49 PM~12696681
> *Soo far as follows for the g.p.
> 
> Car:       DJ LATIN
> ...


i'll do the protective coating. 


not sure what it is though, so i must not be a professional . :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 10:50 PM~12696690
> *even ones being interviewed,that victor jimenez character looks like straight 3X og gangsta.  hno:
> *


talking all slang i had to bust out my Cholo dictionary. hno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

CW 39 needs their :buttkick: & Mikey Yu needs a :twak: for that stupid report


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just saw the video that fool sound like he dont know shit
[/quote]
THAT FOOL IS AN IDIOT, seems like the media starting to hate on us by making shity reports using that chino, he doesn't know anything, plus how can media dn't show everything a said, specially when i said that accidents like this only happen 1 in a MILLION :angry: , them chinos with RICERS R WAY MORE DANGEROUS :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 10:51 PM~12696701
> *i'll do the protective coating.
> not sure what it is though, so  i must not be a professional .  :angry:
> *


Mikey Yu won't pass the inspection. :nono:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2009, 01:35 PM~12692577
> *i got that 30 . as far as the carshow goes we got the ok . we gona do it on the parking lot of AMERICAN AUDIO CONCEPTS  on the corner of bellaire and synott on sunday january 25 . the owner is showing full support . if any one wants to come and hlep out feel free to call me . its a big lot and its empty so we can fit lots of rides plus he is gona have security and everything there thanks.
> 
> JUST CAME BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND I WAS SOCK TO SEE THE BABY . IF YOU KNOW HIM HE LOOKS TOTALLY DIFFERENT HIS FACE IS SOULED UP AND MOST OF HIS HAIR IS GONE ITS REAL SAD . ALSO HIS HIFE HAD A REAL BAD BUURN ON HER FACE . SHE IS GONA NEED A PLASTIC SERGURY . THOMAS IS ALOT MORE CALM NOW HIS FACE IS SOULD UP TOO AND HIS HAND IS BAD THEY AFRRAID HE MIGHT LOOSE MOVEMENT ON THAT HAND BUT TRU ALL HE JUST KEEP TELLING ME IS THAT ALL HE WORRIES IS BOUT HIS WIFE AND HIS KID . HE EVENT SAID THAT WE WANTS HIS SON AND WIFE TO TO SHRINERS BEFORE HIM IF MONEY ISNT ENOUGH . HE TOLD ME TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR BEEING WITH HIM IN THESE TIME OF NEED .
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

OK UPDATE

We have collected exactly
541.09 THRU PAY PAL (because they are charging a fee for each donation)
150.OO IN A CHECK
110.OO IN THE MAIN ACCOUNT




SO THAT MAKES IT A GRAND TOTAL OF

801.09


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 11:04 PM~12696859
> *OK UPDATE
> 
> We have collected exactly
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 08:50 PM~12696690
> *even ones being interviewed,that victor jimenez character looks like straight 3X og gangsta.  hno:
> *


FOOL, i'm from the hood , SEGUNDO BARRIO :0 :yessad:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> just saw the video that fool sound like he dont know shit


THAT FOOL IS AN IDIOT, seems like the media starting to hate on us by making shity reports using that chino, he doesn't know anything, plus how can media dn't show everything a said, specially when i said that accidents like this only happen 1 in a MILLION :angry: , them chinos with RICERS R WAY MORE DANGEROUS :dunno:
[/quote]
they hating howcome they dont say nothing when them ricers race and end up crashing and shit :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 08:52 PM~12696715
> *talking all slang i had to bust out my Cholo dictionary.  hno:
> *


LOL, english teachers used to suck at jackson middle school, back in 92 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 13 2009, 10:03 PM~12696849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they do stories on ricers..but usually how the poor ricers all went to jail, and had their rights violated.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 13 2009, 05:32 PM~12694756
> *i remember that....
> i cant talk though, cause i had my shirt on backwards...
> *


AHHHHH damn i forgot about that....and i think that was sober?????


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 11:10 PM~12696947
> *
> they do stories on ricers..but usually how the poor ricers all went to jail, and had their rights violated.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

that shop is not frar from where i live


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jan 13 2009, 08:38 PM~12696532
> *http://www.39online.com/pages/news
> *


what a dumbass. said hydraulics should be left up to certified mechanics. when the 60 is done i want to take it to his shop and ask him if he knows what the fuck hes lookin at. :angry: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 08:51 PM~12696701
> *i'll do the protective coating.
> not sure what it is though, so  i must not be a professional .  :angry:
> *


sounds like a trunk sized condom :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

people should start calling him asking how much for a set up install


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 09:18 PM~12697065
> *sounds like a trunk sized condom  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that fool really upset me down talking lowriders. this is why we have to stick together and help out our own people, because these ignorant ass know it alls arent gonna help us. they are gonna find any way to critisize and down play what we do. even in a situation like this. but i bet when they see a hundred thousand dollar chromed out lowrider they are all on dick and want to know all about it, interview the owner to promote themselves, instead of promoting the owner of the car. what a way to kick a man when hes down. no respect :angry:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

say homies im fron killeen and i heard that story way up here and how the media is haten on our life style n shit i thinks its a bunch of bull 90% of the time a mechanic wont even touch our cars cuz they have switches on them and theyre scared its a bunch of bull..that dumbass from midtown didnt even know what the fuck he was talking about n it lookd like he was reading offa script...stupid ass chino mayne he could barely even speak english 2...they just haten cuz they not as creative and have an imagination like us when it comes to car its always follow the leader wit them...and shit id drive the 4 hours just to shop call his ass and ask him what the fuck he knows about switches


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 10:27 PM~12697200
> *that fool really upset me down talking lowriders.  this is why we have to stick together and help out our own people, because these ignorant ass know it alls arent gonna help us.  they are gonna find any way to critisize and down play what we do. even in a situation like this.  but i bet when they see a hundred thousand dollar chromed out lowrider they are all on dick and want to know all about it, interview the owner to promote themselves, instead of promoting the owner of the car.  what a way to kick a man when hes down.  no respect  :angry:
> *


Agreed homie!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone should email at link to the owner of that shop to the japan lowriders topic on here.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 ranked 10 out of 10 for the best 

http://midtownautoservice.net/


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 10:35 PM~12697306
> *:0  ranked 10 out of 10 for the best
> 
> http://midtownautoservice.net/
> *


I guarantee he dont even know what a dump is :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 13 2009, 10:37 PM~12697340
> *I guarantee he dont even know what a dump is :uh:
> *


when he shits out your dog? :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 10:40 PM~12697368
> *when he shits out your dog?  :0
> *


Wont be suprised if thats answer the chino would give :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 13 2009, 10:18 PM~12697065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snitch


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2009, 11:41 PM~12687599
> *any one knows how many units of plasma he will need? i know my job sells that for @ 300 each, but you can donate blood and get plasma from it
> *


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 11:35 PM~12697306
> *:0  ranked 10 out of 10 for the best
> 
> http://midtownautoservice.net/
> *


shit thats why they pickd him and how the chich said they were gonna go into a garage like it was something evil...they just went to the one that didnt scare them the most


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:49 PM~12696681
> *Soo far as follows for the g.p.
> 
> Car:      DJ LATIN
> ...


damn....no love...PUTO!!!......

donate my mf finders fee x2 to the baby!!!!!

get soldia boy to make a song bout his ass......

FUCK MIKEY YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
FUCK MIDTOWN TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 13 2009, 11:50 PM~12697514
> *shit thats why they pickd him and how the chich said they were gonna go into a garage like it was something evil...they just went to the one that didnt scare them the most
> *


he does guest appearances on that local talk radio show thing "car talk" so to the media, he's god when it comes to automotive. he mentioned how "lowriders" have taken their rides to his shop, ???? are they members of layitlow?


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2009, 09:09 PM~12696939
> *LOL, english teachers used to suck at jackson middle school, back in 92 :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA BOILER 
:dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jan 13 2009, 10:50 PM~12697514
> *shit thats why they pickd him and how the chich said they were gonna go into a garage like it was something evil...they just went to the one that didnt scare them the most
> *



BET THEY WOULD HAVE WENT UP INTO SHORTY'S SHOP, HE WOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE....


BITCH......PAY ME!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:52 PM~12697555
> *damn....no love...PUTO!!!......
> 
> donate my mf finders fee x2 to the baby!!!!!
> ...


my bad, forgot about the delivery. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 10:54 PM~12697587
> *BET THEY WOULD HAVE WENT UP INTO SHORTY'S SHOP, HE WOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE....
> BITCH......PAY ME!!!!
> *


 :uh: its "money talks'


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 10:55 PM~12697610
> *:uh:  its "money talks'
> *


ALWAYS SNITCHIN.....SHIT....


WHY DON'T YOU DONATE THAT SUNROOF YOU GOT FKED ON.......AT LEAST IT WILL GO TO A GOOD CAUSE........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 11:55 PM~12697610
> *:uh:  its "money talks'
> *


don't choke on the cock youngster, you've had a mouthful as of late.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 10:57 PM~12697639
> *don't choke on the cock youngster, you've had a mouthful as of late.
> *


guat


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 10:57 PM~12697639
> *don't choke on the cock youngster, you've had a mouthful as of late.
> *



ESE BUEY ESTA CHUPANDO MAS QUE LAS PUTA TRANNY'S DE DANNY.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 10:57 PM~12697635
> *ALWAYS SNITCHIN.....SHIT....
> WHY DON'T YOU DONATE THAT SUNROOF YOU GOT FKED ON.......AT LEAST IT WILL GO TO A GOOD CAUSE........
> *


coming from the guy that got fucked by the insurance company


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:53 PM~12697571
> *he does guest appearances on that local talk radio show thing "car talk" so to the media, he's god when it comes to automotive.  he mentioned how "lowriders" have taken their rides to his shop, ????  are they members of layitlow?
> *


Midtown???? I bet there aint a fuckin car on spokes or juice in midtown!!!!!!! 


AND U KNOW NO DAM LOW LOWS GO THRU MIDTOWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ITS TOO BUMPY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2009, 11:59 PM~12697689
> *Midtown???? I bet there aint a fuckin car on spokes or juice in midtown!!!!!!!
> AND U KNOW NO DAM LOW LOWS GO THRU MIDTOWN,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ITS TOO BUMPY!!!!!!!!!
> *


that fool is a puppet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 11:59 PM~12697685
> *coming from the guy that got fucked by the insurance company
> *


it's all fun and games, but mike will slap your ass to put you in check.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:01 PM~12697717
> *it's all fun and games, but mike will slap your ass to put you in check.
> *


dunno who mike is..... is it the guy from bryan,tx that made me take my supremes of the 4 door and never showed up to pick them up :angry: ,if thats him he wont show up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 10:59 PM~12697685
> *coming from the guy that got fucked by the insurance company
> *


YOU HAVE NO CLUE WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT HUH......DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT I GOT FOR MY CAR?? PROLLY NOT....BUT I DO KNOW YOU OVERPAID FOR A SUNROOF.....WITH NO VASELINE!!! ***** EVEN TOOK A PIC SMILING ABOUT IT....HAHAHAHA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:05 AM~12697788
> *dunno who mike is..... is it the guy from bryan,tx  that made me take my supremes of the 4 door and never showed up to pick them up  :angry: ,if thats him he wont show up
> *


when are you going to come buy these cragars ojets? sentimental value going up $50 more dollars by the end of the week.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2009, 12:05 AM~12697799
> *YOU HAVE NO CLUE WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT HUH......DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT I GOT FOR MY CAR?? PROLLY NOT....BUT I DO KNOW YOU OVERPAID FOR A SUNROOF.....WITH NO VASELINE!!!  ***** EVEN TOOK A PIC SMILING ABOUT IT....HAHAHAHA
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 13 2009, 07:09 PM~12694522
> *here u go boiler
> 
> 
> ...


LITTLEhomie doing BIGthingz!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 11:05 PM~12697788
> *dunno who mike is..... is it the guy from bryan,tx  that made me take my supremes of the 4 door and never showed up to pick them up  :angry: ,if thats him he wont show up
> *



NAH *****.....YOU TOLD ME YOU'D GET BACK TO ME CAUSE YOU DIDN'T KNOW IF YOU WANTED TO SELL THEM....AND YOU NEVER DID....I WAS IN HTOWN THAT WEEKEND....ASK ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME.....IF I SAY I WANT IT, I'LL COME GET IT.....NO BULLSHITTIN HERE.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:08 PM~12697838
> *NAH *****.....YOU TOLD ME YOU'D GET BACK TO ME CAUSE YOU DIDN'T KNOW IF YOU WANTED TO SELL THEM....AND YOU NEVER DID....I WAS IN HTOWN THAT WEEKEND....ASK ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME.....IF I SAY I WANT IT, I'LL COME GET IT.....NO BULLSHITTIN HERE.....
> *


:twak: you told me you were coming after that show or picnic what ever it was.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone got it right though. outside our community, people may or may not respect us. or understand us. but what we have to do is keep supporting each other. when one of us is insulted, we're all insulted, when tragady happens to one of it, it happens to all of us. we're no longer gone to let our bickering and beefs have us wasting our energies hating on each other, when none of us are the enemy. i know i for one, was was probably the worst about it. but mark my words today.. someone fks with any of ya'll.. they fk'n with my brothaz.. :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn slim makes us lil folks look like midgets.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:09 PM~12697872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you have no clue :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:08 PM~12697836
> *
> 
> 
> ...













DON'T LOOK AT ME LIL PUPPET.......

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:10 AM~12697881
> *you have no clue  :uh:
> *


yes i do, you'd be nut height to boiler.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Just want to give a shout out to all the homies in El Valle that have the Mechell's in there prayers & also helping by putting the word out...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:11 PM~12697894
> *yes i do, you'd be nut height to boiler.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 13 2009, 11:11 PM~12697903
> *Just want to give a shout out to all the homies in El Valle that have the Mechell's in there prayers & also helping by putting the word out...
> *


thanks just trying to see what we can do for this family after this tragic event


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 11:09 PM~12697870
> *lone got it right though.    outside our community, people may or may not respect us.  or understand us.  but what we have to do is keep supporting each other.  when one of us is insulted, we're all insulted, when tragady happens to one of it, it happens to all of us.  we're no longer gone to let our bickering and beefs have us wasting our energies hating on each other, when none of us are the enemy.  i know i for one, was was probably the worst about it.  but mark my words today.. someone fks with any of ya'll.. they fk'n with my brothaz..    :guns:
> *


I emailed 39 told how it was fucked and to get there facts straight and instead of wasting there time about the car and hydraulics they should spend there time helping Roland and help get donations and that as a community we are upset and know they are twisting the fact and if they want to get it straight to go to the car wash or call me so we can set up a date to tell our side and voice our opinion


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 13 2009, 11:09 PM~12697860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOOL LOOKS PHOTOSHOPPED....HAHA


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 11:13 PM~12697935
> *I emailed 39 told how it was fucked and to get there facts straight and instead of wasting there time about the car and hydraulics  they should spend there time helping Roland and help get donations and that as a community we are upset and know they are twisting the fact and if they want to get it straight to go to the car wash or call me so we can set up a date to tell our side and voice our opinion
> *


:wave:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 11:09 PM~12697870
> *lone got it right though.    outside our community, people may or may not respect us.  or understand us.  but what we have to do is keep supporting each other.  when one of us is insulted, we're all insulted, when tragady happens to one of it, it happens to all of us.  we're no longer gone to let our bickering and beefs have us wasting our energies hating on each other, when none of us are the enemy.  i know i for one, was was probably the worst about it.  but mark my words today.. someone fks with any of ya'll.. they fk'n with my brothaz..    :guns:
> *


 :uh: what about the Sistaz :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 12:13 AM~12697935
> *I emailed 39 told how it was fucked and to get there facts straight and instead of wasting there time about the car and hydraulics  they should spend there time helping Roland and help get donations and that as a community we are upset and know they are twisting the fact and if they want to get it straight to go to the car wash or call me so we can set up a date to tell our side and voice our opinion
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:15 PM~12697957
> *LIKE I SAID....YOU NEVER GOT BACK TO ME....
> 
> I ALREADY HAVE A SET, BUT IT'S WHATEVER.....HOW MUCH YOU WANT>>?? I'LL AUCTION THEM BITCHES TOO IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT....YOU SAID LIKE $75 LAST TIME.....WHAT'S UP>??
> ...


i never got backed at you, :rofl: your the one that wanted them

75? wtf


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 12:15 AM~12697967
> *:uh: what about the Sistaz :biggrin:
> *


they make men drink away their problems.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 13 2009, 11:13 PM~12697929
> *thanks just trying to see what we can do for this family after this tragic event
> *


Good lookin out D!!!! I will have to take you to El zarape when i'm out there so you can eat a baked potatoe and some tacos...Dont forget the beans :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 11:13 PM~12697935
> *I emailed 39 told how it was fucked and to get there facts straight and instead of wasting there time about the car and hydraulics  they should spend there time helping Roland and help get donations and that as a community we are upset and know they are twisting the fact and if they want to get it straight to go to the car wash or call me so we can set up a date to tell our side and voice our opinion
> *



HAS ANYTHING LIKE THIS EVER HAPPENED IN HOUSTON? IT'S VERY FKED UP IF THIS IS THE FIRST INCIDENT AND THEY ARE BLOWING IT UP.......HOW COME NO MENTION OF A FUNDRAISER OR WAYS TO DONATE MONEY AS YOU SAID? 


KEEP YOUR FRIENDS CLOSE AND YOUR ENEMIES CLOSER.....INVITE THAT BITCH TO THE CAR WASH.....MAKE HER WASH CARS THEN LET DANNY GET HER DRUNK THAT NIGHT.....TAKE PICS OF HER ON HIS HOOD AND WE'LL SAY SHE'S A TRANNY........HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:17 PM~12697995
> *they make men drink away their problems.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 12:18 AM~12698000
> *Good lookin out D!!!! I will have to take you to El zarape when i'm out there so you can eat a baked potatoe and some tacos...Dont forget the beans :biggrin:
> *


the one in edinburg? it's alright.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 13 2009, 11:15 PM~12697957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always need females to put in work in kitchen.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:17 AM~12697993
> *i never got backed at you, :rofl: your the one that wanted them
> 
> 75? wtf
> *


he was being generous for some rust.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 11:17 PM~12697993
> *i never got backed at you, :rofl: your the one that wanted them
> 
> 75? wtf
> *



LIKE I SAID.....IT'S WHATEVER....I'M NOT GOING TO ARGUE WITH YOU BOUT IT.......YOU STILL WANT THE $75 OR NOT.......KEEP CHINGANDO AND IT'S GOING TO BE $50......WHAT YOU WANNA DO??


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 13 2009, 11:18 PM~12698000
> *Good lookin out D!!!! I will have to take you to El zarape when i'm out there so you can eat a baked potatoe and some tacos...Dont forget the beans :biggrin:
> *


dont worry ill take you to a great taco place here in brownsville its like if your eating tacos from mexico seriously after that you wont even know what el zarape is and they are cheaper too :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 12:20 AM~12698043
> *
> always need females to put in work in kitchen.
> *


the good ole days.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:19 PM~12698025
> *the one in edinburg?  it's alright.
> *


We go to the one in McAllen.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 13 2009, 11:20 PM~12698043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE A MF....AND MORE DENT'S THAN DANNY'S NALGAS.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 12:22 AM~12698084
> *We go to the one in McAllen.
> *


cool, i tend to go to wataburger across from the dickies store in weslaco when i'm down there. i'm mexican and tired of mexican food. i want to eat what the white WINTER TEXAN folks eat when i go to el valle.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 13 2009, 11:20 PM~12698046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill keep them , why dont you donate that money to Roland

and umm what does chingando mean?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:19 PM~12698018
> *HAS ANYTHING LIKE THIS EVER HAPPENED IN HOUSTON? IT'S VERY FKED UP IF THIS IS THE FIRST INCIDENT AND THEY ARE BLOWING IT UP.......HOW COME NO MENTION OF A FUNDRAISER OR WAYS TO DONATE MONEY AS YOU SAID?
> KEEP YOUR FRIENDS CLOSE AND YOUR ENEMIES CLOSER.....INVITE THAT BITCH TO THE CAR WASH.....MAKE HER WASH CARS THEN LET DANNY GET HER DRUNK THAT NIGHT.....TAKE PICS OF HER ON HIS HOOD AND WE'LL SAY SHE'S A TRANNY........HAHAHAHAHA
> *


I don't think anything has
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You down for that devious :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 13 2009, 11:22 PM~12698069
> *dont worry ill take you to a great taco place here in brownsville its like if your eating tacos from mexico seriously after that you wont even know what el zarape is and they are cheaper too :biggrin:
> *


Fawk I remember one time being messed up in Reynosa driving around all crazy lookin for taco stand like at 6 in tha morning!!!! :cheesy: Hell yea im always up for that!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:24 AM~12698106
> *and umm what does chingando mean?
> *


definition of "chingando" - lo que haces buey.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:27 PM~12698151
> *definition of "chingando" - lo que haces buey.
> *


no speaky mexican


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:19 PM~12698018
> *HAS ANYTHING LIKE THIS EVER HAPPENED IN HOUSTON? IT'S VERY FKED UP IF THIS IS THE FIRST INCIDENT AND THEY ARE BLOWING IT UP.......HOW COME NO MENTION OF A FUNDRAISER OR WAYS TO DONATE MONEY AS YOU SAID?
> KEEP YOUR FRIENDS CLOSE AND YOUR ENEMIES CLOSER.....INVITE THAT BITCH TO THE CAR WASH.....MAKE HER WASH CARS THEN LET DANNY GET HER DRUNK THAT NIGHT.....TAKE PICS OF HER ON HIS HOOD AND WE'LL SAY SHE'S A TRANNY........HAHAHAHAHA
> *


hell naw, i aint interested. no haters get on my hood.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 13 2009, 11:22 PM~12698076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ALREADY HAVE, AND DOING AN AUCTION......MATCH ME>??? 

DONATE THE RIMS JOTO.......BUT WASH THE DOG PISS OFF FIRST.....


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 13 2009, 11:25 PM~12698137
> *Fawk I remember one time being messed up in Reynosa driving around all crazy lookin for taco stand like at 6 in tha morning!!!! :cheesy: Hell yea im always up for that!
> *


we dont have to worry about this one its open 24hrs and its better than Reynosa's tacos seriously but usually if i stay up that long i hit up whataburger its across the street from where i live :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:28 PM~12698171
> *TOO RECENT....THE GOT SHOES ON AND SHE'S NOT PREGNANT..... :biggrin:
> I ALREADY HAVE, AND DOING AN AUCTION......MATCH ME>???
> 
> ...


  aint a baller like you, if i was i would have ds on daily instead of chinas, just like you


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Jan 13 2009, 11:29 PM~12698184
> *we dont have to worry about this one its open 24hrs and its better than Reynosa's tacos seriously but usually if i stay up that long i hit up whataburger its across the street from where i live :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:28 AM~12698162
> *no speaky mexican
> *


andas mas prieto que la chingada. if it wasn't for flash you wouldn't have came out in that pic :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2009, 11:28 PM~12698170
> *hell naw, i aint interested.    no haters get on my hood.
> *


FK IT....PUT HER ON RUSTY FO DO'S HOOD AND LET HER GET AND INFECTION....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 11:31 PM~12698202
> * aint a baller like you, if i was i would have ds on daily instead of chinas, just like you
> *


donate you car as a parts car for a 2door impala


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 13 2009, 11:31 PM~12698204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 13 2009, 11:31 PM~12698202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie.....how you been??


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 11:32 PM~12698218
> *donate you car as a parts car for a 2door impala
> *


wait I take it back it's more rust then car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 11:32 PM~12698218
> *donate you car as a parts car for a 2door impala
> *


bring a 2 door 65 or 67 and its a deal


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jan 13 2009, 11:32 PM~12698218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you asked momma huh??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:33 PM~12698242
> *daily has no rims.....
> 
> you ain't doin shit with em....let's get some money out of em for the baby.....don't be a queer......
> ...


auction of those gold ds you got dont be a queer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:33 AM~12698234
> *got it, its the same as jodiendo
> fixed
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:35 PM~12698261
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 hahahahahahaha......
> 
> you asked momma huh??
> *


 :uh: my mom isnt mexican


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:36 PM~12698279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 11:38 PM~12698324
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:|


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 12:40 AM~12698348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Jan 13 2009, 11:33 PM~12698242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

DJLATIN 
post Today, 11:40 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #171963 Go to the top of the page

╔»®Old School®«╝
*****
Posts: 82,937
Joined: Jul 2003
From: LA PORTE, TX®
*Car Club: Oldies CC*

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:40 AM~12698354
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin: 

that fked up paint'chop brought to you by TopoChico!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:42 PM~12698380
> *:biggrin:
> 
> that fked up paint'chop brought to you by TopoChico!
> ...


 :0 Had one yesterday!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:42 PM~12698380
> *:biggrin:
> 
> that fked up paint'chop brought to you by TopoChico!
> ...


whats that measuring tape doing next to the computer?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:40 PM~12698348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: awwww man you got me in tears over here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:44 AM~12698416
> *whats that measuring tape doing next to the computer?
> *


chilling


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 12:44 AM~12698415
> *:0 Had one yesterday!!!
> *


burping like a mofo right now, can't go to sleep or i'll wake up the baby hno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 11:42 PM~12698378
> *DJLATIN
> post Today, 11:40 PM
> User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #171963 Go to the top of the page
> ...


 :uh: SNITCH


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 12:47 AM~12698446
> *:uh:  SNITCH
> *


expecting a call from his mom asking me why i got the bomb back and not paying child support for his ass instead. :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 13 2009, 11:35 PM~12698274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just chillin man.....one of my homie's passed away and trying to help his mom out too with funeral expenses....my club donated to lil Roland and also to my homie....he's an ex member.....dude was like in his early 30's maybe....just collapsed friday night.....not sure exactly what happened yet, but i heard he may have had a brain aneurism.....went to the rosary tonight....

RIP BIG STEVE....   :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2009, 11:36 PM~12698284
> *:uh:  my mom isnt mexican
> *


she's half mexican when latin is hittin it :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2009, 12:53 AM~12698511
> *just got em......but if you put in your supremes, i'll bid on the auction......what's up......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


damn, R.I.P.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:53 PM~12698511
> *
> 
> just chillin man.....one of my homie's passed away and trying to help his mom out too with funeral expenses....my club donated to lil Roland and also to my homie....he's an ex member.....dude was like in his early 30's maybe....just collapsed friday night.....not sure exactly what happened yet, but i heard he may have had a brain aneurism.....went to the rosary tonight....
> ...


:angel: Hit me up if theres anything I can help with homie!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:53 PM~12698511
> *
> 
> just chillin man.....one of my homie's passed away and trying to help his mom out too with funeral expenses....my club donated to lil Roland and also to my homie....he's an ex member.....dude was like in his early 30's maybe....just collapsed friday night.....not sure exactly what happened yet, but i heard he may have had a brain aneurism.....went to the rosary tonight....
> ...


:angel: :angel:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:45 PM~12698437
> *burping like a mofo right now, can't go to sleep or i'll wake up the baby  hno:
> *


Hell yea thats tha shit when ya feeling all full


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 12:57 AM~12698565
> *Hell yea thats tha shit when ya feeling all full
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=444701&st=120


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 13 2009, 11:54 PM~12698533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You homie's!!!!

I appreciate that and I know his family would too, but if he was alive he'd say fk yo money, give it to the baby.....

kids loved him man....he didnt' have any and was a cool dude....aqui la luchamos.....but good to know i can call on you if needed.....

thanks again


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chuyleal48, *63RIVI*, h-town team 84 caddy
is long block 350 running yet :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:59 PM~12698597
> *Thank You homie's!!!!
> 
> I appreciate that and I know his family would too, but if he was alive he'd say fk yo money, give it to the baby.....
> ...


Dats what fam is for


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:02 AM~12698636
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chuyleal48, 63RIVI, h-town team 84 caddy
> is long block 350 running yet  :biggrin:
> *


Don't have a 350...425 :biggrin: It's running just not in yet.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 14 2009, 12:14 AM~12698775
> *Don't have a 350...425 :biggrin: It's running just not in yet.
> *


:0 what happened to the 350?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 11:40 PM~12698348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 14 2009, 12:17 AM~12698823
> *:roflmao:
> *


fuck you maggie, ill see you up there in a couple days when john hits me up


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 14 2009, 12:15 AM~12698788
> *:0 what happened to the 350?
> *


Never had one...had 2 425's....63's don't come with 350's


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 14 2009, 12:20 AM~12698855
> *Never had one...had 2 425's....63's don't come with 350's
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...ment_name184844


i hope i "ordered the right kit" as a "certified mechanic" would.

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wait, i pieced all my parts together myself. guess i wont get my trunk Mikey Yu approved. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone that wants to vent at channel 39.. email is [email protected] and i suggest you keep it mature. they bashing us enough as it is.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i gave them my 2 cents.

This email is in response to the coverage channel 39 has submitted regarding the accidental car fire this past weekend. The coverage and input by Mr. Mikey Yu is not accurate. I would like to question his knowledge on the matter. He might be certified in suspension but he has more than likely never installed a "proper kit" as he calls it. Lowriders are safe to drive, and your news coverage depicts the lowirder as an unsafe, road hazard to society and that is clearly not the case. Instead of using airtime degrading the matter, and giving us riders a bad image, as if we dont already have one,..why not use the airtime to promote the fundraisers, auctions, and donations that WE the LOWRIDER community are putting together to raise money for the 3 yr old. There have been paypal accounts setup, bank accounts, car wash fundraisers and meetings scheduled and in the works to figure out ways to help out the injured. I think promoting the positive image that we lowriders possess would be the best thing to do at this time. Not disect cars and how unsafe they are. Bone stock factory cars catch on fire all the time, tires blow out and cause accidents all the time, so this is clearly an isolated case and should not be a used as a blanket statement to depict lowriders as unsafe vehicles. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok..aside from that.. i do have a suggestion. some already do some of these things..but moving forward, we should put effort into policing ourselves. and prove that we are as concerned out everyones safety as anyone else. 

fire extinguishers, in cars, and out and ready during hop exebitions.
first aid kits 
someone maintain list of everyone in attendance that is medically trained.cpr, and licensed persons like LVN's, rn's (xray techs too i guess..lol) , etc etc. 
someone maintain list of closest fire stations and hospitals. 
hops should be bordered off 
anyone showing careless behavior should be asked to leave immediately. for everyones safety. 

and if anybody else has suggestions. 


just saying, namsayin.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 12:06 AM~12699176
> *ok..aside from that..  i do have a suggestion.  some already do some of  these things..but moving forward, we should put effort into policing ourselves.  and prove that we are as concerned out everyones safety as anyone else.
> 
> fire extinguishers, in cars, and out and ready during hop exebitions.
> ...


im a grown ass man, u cant make me leave :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I told them that i didnt like that they went to *"MIKEY YU* instead of Shorty's or Sun God Kustomz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2009, 01:07 AM~12699181
> *im a grown ass man, u cant make me leave  :biggrin:
> *


i'll just tell you brawds from DH there..and you'll burn out quick.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2009, 01:02 AM~12699153
> *i gave them my 2 cents.
> 
> This email is in response to the coverage channel 39 has submitted regarding the accidental car fire this past weekend.  The coverage and input by Mr. Mikey Yu is not accurate.  I would like to question his knowledge on the matter. He might be certified in suspension but he has more than likely never installed a "proper kit" as he calls it.  Lowriders are safe to drive, and your news coverage depicts the lowirder as an unsafe, road hazard to society and that is clearly not the case.  Instead of using airtime degrading the matter, and giving us riders a bad image, as if we dont already have one,..why not use the airtime to promote the fundraisers, auctions,  and donations that WE the LOWRIDER community are putting together to raise money for the 3 yr old.  There have been paypal accounts setup, bank accounts, car wash fundraisers and meetings scheduled and in the works to figure out ways to help out the injured.  I think promoting the positive image that we lowriders possess would be the best thing to do at this time.  Not disect cars and how unsafe they are.  Bone stock factory cars catch on fire all the time, tires blow out and cause accidents all the  time, so this is clearly an isolated case and should not be a used as a blanket statement to depict lowriders as unsafe vehicles.  Thank you for your time.
> *



WELL SAID!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2009, 01:11 AM~12699204
> *WELL SAID!
> *


groupie


:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 02:06 AM~12699176
> *ok..aside from that..  i do have a suggestion.  some already do some of  these things..but moving forward, we should put effort into policing ourselves.  and prove that we are as concerned out everyones safety as anyone else.
> 
> fire extinguishers, in cars, and out and ready during hop exebitions.
> ...


*Electrical must be checked for good condition, no leaks of gasoline or oil*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 14 2009, 01:14 AM~12699218
> *Electrical must be checked for good condition, no leaks of gasoline or oil
> *


think may be able to just emphasize everyone give their setups once over before hand. or get mikey yu, to come do inspection. lol since he's a "certified mechanic" and all. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 13 2009, 09:15 PM~12697015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I wont be able 2 make it this weekend, but I will for sure be at the car show benefit, and will bring as much money I can come up with....


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

downi !!!!! you up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

wass up everybody well i talked to thomas and as far as the media goes he wants to leave that alone for now i hadnt looged oall afternoon but when i seen that shit it got me hot anyways lets focus on helping out homie and mayber after we get little homie to cali maybe we can arrange one of the other channels to visit a one of the lowrides shop and straight it up maybe viisit both of the shops and test their knowlege on hydros just y two cents


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

dont worry homies I have andreas number( the reporter from channel 39 )and im going to give here the info on the funraiser for thomas and his little boy set for sat.
And on the other hand just wanted to say to that fucken rice burner'' fuck you puto'' :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :nono: :barf: :rant: :rant:


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

when is the benefit car show? im down im sure i can bring more peeps that will be down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by subliminalmatt_@Jan 14 2009, 07:36 AM~12699904
> *when is the benefit car show? im down im sure i can bring more peeps that will be down
> *


not this coming sunday, but the next one after.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

THIS SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs, Maniacos, Blvd Aces,Westside C.C , Pharaohs C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly on Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
Carlos-832-418-1112
Lorena-713-898-6956


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Agian we still need more people to help out the more the better, Please Donate your time so we can get more donations :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got off phone cussin at mikey yu. still sticking to story that theres "correct kits" for certain cars. and that he installs lift/drop kits all the time. lol oh, and he says he's an "L1 shop" whatever that suppose to be. lol

(713) 523-2886‎


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 09:24 AM~12700229
> *just got off phone cussin at mikey yu.  still sticking to story that theres "correct kits" for certain cars. and that he installs lift/drop kits all the time.  lol  oh, and he says he's an "L1 shop"  whatever that suppose to me.  lol
> 
> (713) 523-2886‎
> *


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 05:18 PM~12693329
> *theres a whole lot of it at herman med center. i only worked there 1 week before i turned in my 2 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S AT ANY HOSPITAL...... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 07:14 AM~12700177
> *Agian we still need more people to help out the more the better, Please Donate your time so we can get more donations :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking of making a BIG liquor basket and raffling it off at the car wash. $5 a ticket donation or 3 for $10. All moneys made would be donated to Roland. At the end of the car wash you can announce the winner and winner doesn't need to be present to win. I'll get the Name and Phone number on the tickets. 

I think Ms. Dani needs to have a Kissing booth there and donate that money too. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2009, 10:41 PM~12696574
> *that's cool man, leave a spot on the trunk for the muralist to paint his sons face on it.  we can discuss everything at the meeting sunday and make a list of who's going to do what.
> *


COOL. YOU ALREADY HAVE MY INPUT........... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 14 2009, 08:40 AM~12700307
> *I was thinking of making a BIG liquor basket and raffling it off at the car wash.  $5 a ticket donation or 3 for $10.  All moneys made would be donated to Roland.   At the end of the car wash you can announce the winner and winner doesn't need to be present to win.  I'll get the Name and Phone number on the tickets.
> 
> I think Ms. Dani needs to have a Kissing booth there and donate that money too.   :biggrin:
> *


:0 i was gonna do my own kissing both. (for the ladies only)  

and i have gift box of some Chivas, i'll donate to the cause.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TO ANYONE WHO WILL ATTEND THE MEETING SUNDAY....

will someone please buy me 2 bottles of SLAMMIN WHEEL CLEANER from Shorty's. I will pay you at the meeting. I need the one with the 50's model chev. truck on it......

Thanks.....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 14 2009, 08:40 AM~12700307
> *I was thinking of making a BIG liquor basket and raffling it off at the car wash.  $5 a ticket donation or 3 for $10.  All moneys made would be donated to Roland.  At the end of the car wash you can announce the winner and winner doesn't need to be present to win.  I'll get the Name and Phone number on the tickets.
> 
> I think Ms. Dani needs to have a Kissing booth there and donate that money too.  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you so much!!!! We would really appreciate it, If you need any help let me know.

if not she can at least open a hugging both :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 12 2009, 08:11 AM~12678241
> *Let us know what we can do....we can even take up a collection at our first show up in Dallas....
> *


That's a great idea, as a matter of fact I think every car show this year should have a pass the jar around during the trophy presentation. Every bit helps. I'm sure they will need money all year long.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 08:54 AM~12700387
> *Thank you so much!!!! We would really appreciate it, If you need any help let me know.
> 
> if not she can at least open a hugging both :biggrin:
> *


i'd grab nalgas though. thats just my nature.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 07:43 AM~12700320
> *:0    i was gonna do my own kissing both.  (for the ladies only)
> 
> and i have gift box of some Chivas, i'll donate to the cause.
> *


What ever it takes to get some money donated. Thanks Danny. Hey 2 Danny's kissing booths. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 14 2009, 08:57 AM~12700403
> *What ever it takes to get some money donated.  Thanks Danny.  Hey 2 Danny's kissing booths.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 14 2009, 08:57 AM~12700403
> *What ever it takes to get some money donated.  Thanks Danny.  Hey 2 Danny's kissing booths.  :biggrin:
> *


ladies getting tongue in my kissing booth!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 08:59 AM~12700411
> *ladies getting tongue in my kissing booth!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*TTFT FOR HOUSTON LOWRIDERS COMING THROUGH TO HELP OUT THOMAS & HIS FAMILY *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> just got off phone cussin at mikey yu. still sticking to story that theres "correct kits" for certain cars. and that he installs lift/drop kits all the time. lol oh, and he says he's an "L1 shop" whatever that suppose to be. lol
> 
> (713) 523-2886


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 07:59 AM~12700411
> *ladies getting tongue in my kissing booth!
> 
> 
> ...


You're bad.......... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 14 2009, 09:01 AM~12700423
> *You're bad.......... :cheesy:
> *


i'm pretty good actually. ask rita, i slipped her the tongue that night.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 14 2009, 09:01 AM~12700423
> *You're bad.......... :cheesy:
> *


I don't know if Ms.Dani wants to but I just got an Idea do you think she will be willing to auction of a pair of panties autographed I know the guys in off topic will go crazy for that she can also throw in a bra as a seprate auction :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

O.K. now she's gonna kill me, but yeah that bra would make a killing.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 08:03 AM~12700430
> *i'm pretty good actually.  ask rita, i slipped her the tongue that night.
> 
> 
> ...


That was not a tongue, it was a Taco. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

all for a good cause... 


LOL!!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 14 2009, 09:14 AM~12700488
> *all for a good cause...
> LOL!!!
> *


you to you should auction of some panties lol the guys in OT will want those
*EDIT*
I mean BRA cause we all no you dont wear chonies :biggrin: :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2009, 10:19 PM~12687257
> *just FYI they gonna raffle off a date with me.  so get your $ ready.
> *


A date too? Wow, you really want to help out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jan 14 2009, 09:06 AM~12700451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just wanna do my part.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*why does the baby have to be taken all the way to cali??? i dont kno the situation but why cant he get transfered to Parkland Hospitals burn unit in Dallas, its rated one of the best in the US. like i said i dont kno the situation but it would be a lot closer & convenient for the family. maybe someone should check in to it, its worth a shot *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 14 2009, 09:14 AM~12700488
> *all for a good cause...
> LOL!!!
> *


we can just put you on the pole. be a $ maker.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2009, 09:18 AM~12700519
> *why does the baby have to be taken all the way to cali??? i dont kno the situation but why cant he get transfered to Parkland Hospitals burn unit in Dallas, its rated one of the best in the US. like i said i dont kno the situation but it would be a lot closer & convenient for the family. maybe someone should check in to it, its worth a shot
> *


i'm sure all options have been explored. i know there was mention that shriners covering cost of treatment. issue was transporting him there. shriners burn unit in galveston still not accepting patients, since hurricane ike damage.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 08:14 AM~12700491
> *you to you should auction of some panties lol the guys in OT will want those
> EDIT
> I mean BRA cause we all no you dont wear chonies :biggrin:  :0
> *


I agree, we could make some good cash. It's all for a good cause.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 09:21 AM~12700536
> *i'm sure all options have been explored. i know there was mention that shriners covering cost of treatment.  issue was transporting him there.  shriners burn unit in galveston still not accepting patients, since hurricane ike damage.
> *


I've heard of shriners covering the cost of transporting before, why not this time?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 14 2009, 09:23 AM~12700554
> *I've heard of shriners covering the cost of transporting before, why not this time?
> *


:dunno: shame one in gtown not open. know theres burn unit in san antonio. dont know details why he can't go there. but sure theres reason. sure all these questions have been addressed.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 09:18 AM~12700511
> *i'll sign pair of my draws too.
> 
> *


without skidmarks please :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 09:14 AM~12700491
> *you to you should auction of some panties lol the guys in OT will want those
> EDIT
> I mean BRA cause we all no you dont wear chonies :biggrin:  :0
> *


LOL!! nah i dont think id get anything for mine. imma donate cash at either the car wash or the car show. least thats guaranteed money. LMAO!! ive also talked to a few co-workers and they seem like they'll pitch in whatever they can.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 09:19 AM~12700523
> *we can just put you on the pole.  be a $ maker.
> *


OK!!!! :cheesy: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Basically there insurance won't cover transportation , i think the money is mainly for gas the nurse med everything they need to make the ride as smooth as possible and also to avoid any infections. I want to say that the Shriner's in Cali is the one that accepted him to you need to be accepted by the hospital and of course Shriner's will cover everything


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 10:21 AM~12700536
> *i'm sure all options have been explored. i know there was mention that shriners covering cost of treatment.  issue was transporting him there.  shriners burn unit in galveston still not accepting patients, since hurricane ike damage.
> *


   *just a thought homie*


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 14 2009, 09:31 AM~12700620
> *LOL!! nah i dont think id get anything for mine. imma donate cash at either the car wash or the car show. least thats guaranteed money. LMAO!! ive also talked to a few co-workers and they seem like they'll pitch in whatever they can.
> *


i bet you would get alotta money wouldnt hurt to try  just say the word and I will make the topic in OT :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jan 14 2009, 09:28 AM~12700602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i checked shriners site, only 4 burn units listed. and 1 is the galveston one, which is closed. the burn unit in san antonio, is not a shriners hospital. so guessing cost of treatment there would be an issue.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 10:37 AM~12700668
> *i bet you would get alotta money wouldnt hurt to try  just say the word and I will make the topic in OT  :biggrin:
> *


*do it*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 14 2009, 09:36 AM~12700657
> *    just a thought homie
> *


just shame gtown shriners still not accepting patients. and from looks of it, it won't be anytime soon.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

as far as the car homie that does the murals for expensive taste said he would do the mural for free


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 09:40 AM~12700691
> *as far as the car homie that does the murals for expensive taste said he would do the mural for free
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

UPDATE:

PAY PAL: $564.76
CHECKS: $150.00
ACCOUNT $110.00


*TOTAL: 824.76*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 09:43 AM~12700723
> *UPDATE:
> 
> PAY PAL: $564.76
> ...


just got off phone with hrny, no go on auctioning off draws or bra. did my best to convince her. o well. dani's draws prolly get more $ anyway.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 08:43 AM~12700723
> *UPDATE:
> 
> PAY PAL: $564.76
> ...


thanks everybody


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 10:06 AM~12700451
> *I don't know if Ms.Dani wants to but I just got an Idea do you think she will be willing to auction of a pair of panties autographed I know the guys in off topic will go crazy for that she can also throw in a bra as a seprate auction :biggrin:
> *


nah, i'm a married man, can't hang dani's panties on my rear view mirror.. LOL


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 14 2009, 09:32 AM~12700628
> *OK!!!!  :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> *


a Monica le gusta el palo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 11:03 AM~12700855
> *a Monica le gusta el palo
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 09:06 AM~12700451
> *I don't know if Ms.Dani wants to but I just got an Idea do you think she will be willing to auction of a pair of panties autographed I know the guys in off topic will go crazy for that she can also throw in a bra as a seprate auction :biggrin:
> *



what you should do is auction a date with some willing females....put em on stage with a number and let the guys pay up.....start bids at $200.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 10:06 AM~12700877
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOGGYSTYLE..... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2009, 10:09 AM~12700889
> *what you should do is auction a date with some willing females....put em on stage with a number and let the guys pay up.....start bids at $200.....
> *


 :0 


i already offered to auction off date with yours truely(for the ladies), to olive garden. guess there wasn't much interest. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 10:11 AM~12700901
> *:0
> i already offered to auction off date with yours truely(for the ladies), to olive garden.  guess there wasn't much interest.  :angry:
> *


Bawlin!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

caly rhyda tell ur homies  


BAD ACCIENT HAPPEN TO ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF THE MANIACOS C.C. IN TEXAS.HIS CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE TO THE GROUND. THE SAD PART THAT HIS THREE OLD BOY SEATING IN THE BACK SEAT AND GOT 3DEGREE BURNS.HIM AND HIS WIFE ARE HURT ALSO. SO , MANIACOS L.A. ARE GOING TO THROW A PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK 10a.m.





ON SUNDAY 01-18-09.




TO RAISE MONEY TO HELP THOMAS AND FAMILY WITH MEDICAL EXPENSES.



WE ALSO SET AN ACCOUNT FOR MEDICAL BILLS HERE IS THE INFO :
WELLS FARGO BANK -
ROLAND D.




MICHELL - 
ACC#5358364635 - 
THANKS FOR ANY CONTRIBUTION PLEASE PRAY FOR THE HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 10:11 AM~12700901
> *:0
> i already offered to auction off date with yours truely(for the ladies), to olive garden.  guess there wasn't much interest.  :angry:
> *



IT'S CAUSE THEY KNOW YOU WILL PUT OUT FOR FREE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2009, 10:13 AM~12700917
> *IT'S CAUSE THEY KNOW YOU WILL PUT OUT FOR FREE...... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2009, 11:09 AM~12700889
> *what you should do is auction a date with some willing females....put em on stage with a number and let the guys pay up.....start bids at $200.....
> *


what do they get for $200.00? nalgahole?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm going back to sleep.. 

just to recap..

lady aces, if you can make $ off raffling or auctioning date with me. go for it. 

bitter sweet, i got that bottle of chivas i'll donate to cause.. prolly just bring it saturday. or let me know if you want it ahead of time to package it up nice or something. 

still say Mikey Yu aka "Mr correct kit", needs a shop call

ok everybody.. deuce.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2009, 09:09 AM~12700889
> *what you should do is auction a date with some willing females....put em on stage with a number and let the guys pay up.....start bids at $200.....
> *


That's a great idea, but add single men to that auction.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 14 2009, 10:29 AM~12700997
> *That's a great idea, but add single men to that auction.
> *


If you bid on me I will make you some home made enchiladas :cheesy: jk


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 09:32 AM~12701006
> *If you bid on me I will make you some home made enchiladas :cheesy: jk
> *


Hell yeah! Beans and Rice too please.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 14 2009, 10:33 AM~12701017
> *Hell yeah!  Beans and Rice too please.....
> *


Wouldnt be a meal with out it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Soo far as follows for the g.p.


Car:       DJ LATIN

















Delivery of Vehicle:  Mac2lac
Paint:      Sic713
Interior:  DJ Short Dog
Hydros:   Conrad
Mild Reinforce frame:  Boiler
Mural:     homie that does the murals for expensive taste 
Stereo:   Cartier1
Mechanical:  Streetshow
Rims/Tires:   Comes with spokes already and also htowncaddy84 donating a set.
Batteries:   OPEN
Engraved Emblem: Coca Pearl

anything else that anyone can think of?

oh yeah and final inspection by mikey yu of houston midtown mechanic shop.  LMAO!*



TTT


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 14 2009, 08:40 AM~12700307
> *I was thinking of making a BIG liquor basket and raffling it off at the car wash.  $5 a ticket donation or 3 for $10.  All moneys made would be donated to Roland.  At the end of the car wash you can announce the winner and winner doesn't need to be present to win.  I'll get the Name and Phone number on the tickets.
> 
> I think Ms. Dani needs to have a Kissing booth there and donate that money too.  :biggrin:
> *


I got $100 on that !! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 10:03 AM~12700855
> *a Monica le gusta el palo
> *


nice comment. appreciate it. :uh: 

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 08:46 AM~12701115
> *Soo far as follows for the g.p.
> Car:       DJ LATIN
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 10:59 AM~12701220
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


A REAL MAN DOESN'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS! ONLY A BITCH DOES THAT!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 11:59 AM~12701220
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


you down to donate a chevies instead of a g'body?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 09:02 AM~12701256
> *you down to donate a chevies instead of a g'body?
> *


you didn't ask for my help carnal!!!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 14 2009, 12:04 PM~12701264
> *you didn't ask for my help carnal!!!!!!!!!    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


you don't have a chevies carnal. LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I have a Chevy!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 11:13 AM~12700916
> *caly rhyda tell ur homies
> BAD ACCIENT HAPPEN TO ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF THE MANIACOS C.C. IN TEXAS.HIS CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE TO THE GROUND. THE SAD PART THAT HIS THREE OLD BOY SEATING IN THE BACK SEAT AND GOT 3DEGREE BURNS.HIM AND HIS WIFE ARE HURT ALSO. SO , MANIACOS L.A. ARE GOING TO THROW A PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK 10a.m.
> ON SUNDAY 01-18-09.
> ...


WILL LET THE CHAPTHER OF WESTSIDE C.C. IN L.A. KNOW ALSO........


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Streetshow, Last Minute Customs has a $1,000.00 check to donate to the cause. Call me if you want to swing by the shop to pick it up or I can meet you somewhere to give it to you. We hope everyone in the family gets better soon and has 100% recovery.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jan 14 2009, 11:29 AM~12701498
> *Streetshow, Last Minute Customs has a $1,000.00 check to donate to the cause.  Call me if you want to swing by the shop to pick it up or I can meet you somewhere to give it to you.  We hope everyone in the family gets better soon and has 100% recovery.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 12:32 PM~12701522
> *
> *


X2.......


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 10:32 AM~12701522
> *
> *


ur box is full carnal


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 14 2009, 11:38 AM~12701586
> *ur box is full carnal
> *


Just emptied it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 14 2009, 10:17 AM~12700941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN ....talk about steppin up!!! Good job!!! May God Bless you all!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I JUST WANT TO SAY ON BEHALF OF ME AND MY FAMILY, THANK U FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.....WE GREATLY APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT OF EVERYONE IN AND OUT OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.WITH OUT YOU ALL I DONT KNOW WHAT ME AND MY FAMILY WOULD DO IN OUR TIME OF NEED...
I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THIS MANY PEOPLE COME TOGETHER TO HELP MY SON...ONCE AGINE I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU. AND EVERY ONE WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR HEARTS AND PRAYERS.


SINCERILLY THOMAS MECHELL AND FAMILY.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 02:09 PM~12702372
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY ON BEHALF OF ME AND MY FAMILY, THANK U FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.....WE GREATLY APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT OF EVERYONE IN AND OUT OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.WITH OUT YOU ALL I DONT KNOW WHAT ME AND MY FAMILY WOULD DO IN OUR TIME OF NEED...
> I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THIS MANY PEOPLE COME TOGETHER TO HELP MY SON...ONCE AGINE I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU. AND EVERY ONE WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR HEARTS AND PRAYERS.
> SINCERILLY THOMAS MECHELL AND FAMILY.
> *


YOU KNOW THAT WE ALL HAVE EACH BACKS HOMIE WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT. TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY AND SEE YOU ALL IN THE STREETS ROLLIN SOON........ :angel:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 14 2009, 12:15 PM~12702405
> *YOU KNOW THAT WE ALL HAVE EACH BACKS HOMIE WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT. TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY AND SEE YOU ALL IN THE STREETS ROLLIN SOON........ :angel:
> *


 THANKS PAC..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:tears: ONCE AGINE THANK U I CANT EXPRESS IN WOURDS HOW MUCH THIS MEANS TO ME, THANK U ALL...U R ALL :angel: TO ME WATCHING OVER MY FAMILY IN NEED.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 01:09 PM~12702372
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY ON BEHALF OF ME AND MY FAMILY, THANK U FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.....WE GREATLY APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT OF EVERYONE IN AND OUT OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.WITH OUT YOU ALL I DONT KNOW WHAT ME AND MY FAMILY WOULD DO IN OUR TIME OF NEED...
> I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THIS MANY PEOPLE COME TOGETHER TO HELP MY SON...ONCE AGINE I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU. AND EVERY ONE WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR HEARTS AND PRAYERS.
> SINCERILLY THOMAS MECHELL AND FAMILY.
> *



We gotta stick together and prove what we say about being united. Family first!! Your tragedy has opened the hearts and minds of many people and is uniting the Lowrider Community as a whole. Much love from everywhere. We HAVE to turn this tragedy around for your son and your family. It makes me feel good when I hear my kids include your son and family in their prayers. Just keep your head up and stay strong. God is handling the rest.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 01:09 PM~12702372
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY ON BEHALF OF ME AND MY FAMILY, THANK U FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.....WE GREATLY APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT OF EVERYONE IN AND OUT OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.WITH OUT YOU ALL I DONT KNOW WHAT ME AND MY FAMILY WOULD DO IN OUR TIME OF NEED...
> I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THIS MANY PEOPLE COME TOGETHER TO HELP MY SON...ONCE AGINE I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU. AND EVERY ONE WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR HEARTS AND PRAYERS.
> SINCERILLY THOMAS MECHELL AND FAMILY.
> *



No matter what club shirt we have on or what we repp, we are all part of 1 family. Houston's Lowrider Family. Our prayers are still and will be with you and your family till you and lil Roland are hitting switches again homie!</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>******** Serve and Collect II - coming soon ************


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2009, 12:26 PM~12702485
> *We gotta stick together and prove what we say about being united. Family first!! Your tragedy has opened the hearts and minds of many people and is uniting the Lowrider Community as a whole. Much love from everywhere. We HAVE to turn this tragedy around for your son and your family. It makes me feel good when I hear my kids include your son and family in their prayers.  Just keep your head up and stay strong. God is handling the rest.
> *



YOUR RIGHT EVERYONE IS STICKING TOGETHER AND PUTTING THERE DIFFRENCES ASIDE, AND THIS IS A GREAT THING TO SEE. AND YOUR PRAYERS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED, MY SON REALLY NEEDS THEM AT THIS TIME...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 14 2009, 12:31 PM~12702530
> *No matter what club shirt we have on or what we repp, we are all part of 1 family. Houston's Lowrider Family. Our prayers are still and will be with you and your family till you and lil Roland are hitting switches again homie!</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>******** Serve and Collect II - coming soon ************
> *



THANK U HOMMI I CANT SAY IT ENOUGH.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

if you need anything thomas i live about 10 from the hospital just call me 2813447408


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

if some body have the adress for the car wash plase


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 14 2009, 12:37 PM~12702592
> *if you need anything thomas i live about 10 from the hospital just call me 2813447408
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 02:09 PM~12702372
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY ON BEHALF OF ME AND MY FAMILY, THANK U FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.....WE GREATLY APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT OF EVERYONE IN AND OUT OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.WITH OUT YOU ALL I DONT KNOW WHAT ME AND MY FAMILY WOULD DO IN OUR TIME OF NEED...
> I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THIS MANY PEOPLE COME TOGETHER TO HELP MY SON...ONCE AGINE I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU. AND EVERY ONE WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR HEARTS AND PRAYERS.
> SINCERILLY THOMAS MECHELL AND FAMILY.
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 01:49 PM~12702678
> *
> *


Are prayers are with you all the way we have you and your family in our hearts!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2009, 02:26 PM~12702485
> *We gotta stick together and prove what we say about being united. Family first!! Your tragedy has opened the hearts and minds of many people and is uniting the Lowrider Community as a whole. Much love from everywhere. We HAVE to turn this tragedy around for your son and your family. It makes me feel good when I hear my kids include your son and family in their prayers.  Just keep your head up and stay strong. God is handling the rest.
> *


hey man, just talked to johnny, call me up when you get a chance so that you can get the car from him or he can take it to you.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2009, 12:02 AM~12699153
> *i gave them my 2 cents.
> 
> This email is in response to the coverage channel 39 has submitted regarding the accidental car fire this past weekend.  The coverage and input by Mr. Mikey Yu is not accurate.  I would like to question his knowledge on the matter. He might be certified in suspension but he has more than likely never installed a "proper kit" as he calls it.  Lowriders are safe to drive, and your news coverage depicts the lowirder as an unsafe, road hazard to society and that is clearly not the case.  Instead of using airtime degrading the matter, and giving us riders a bad image, as if we dont already have one,..why not use the airtime to promote the fundraisers, auctions,  and donations that WE the LOWRIDER community are putting together to raise money for the 3 yr old.  There have been paypal accounts setup, bank accounts, car wash fundraisers and meetings scheduled and in the works to figure out ways to help out the injured.  I think promoting the positive image that we lowriders possess would be the best thing to do at this time.  Not disect cars and how unsafe they are.  Bone stock factory cars catch on fire all the time, tires blow out and cause accidents all the  time, so this is clearly an isolated case and should not be a used as a blanket statement to depict lowriders as unsafe vehicles.  Thank you for your time.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 02:36 PM~12702574
> *THANK U HOMMI I CANT SAY IT ENOUGH.
> *


You have my number homie, if you need something don't think twice about calling me up. Our family has your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thomas, need good phone # for you. someone who might be able to help, wants to speak to you.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 01:01 PM~12702732
> *thomas, need good phone # for you.    someone who might be able to help, wants to speak to you.
> *


ILL GIVE YOU A CALL HOMMI. IF I DONT ANSWER ITS CUZ THE NURSES MAY B IN THE ROOM OR WE STEPED OUT FOR A MINUTE... BUT WE ARE ALWAYS HERE.OH BY THE WAY THANKS DEVIOUSE..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 12:52 PM~12702688
> *Are prayers are with you all the way we have you and your family in our hearts!!
> *


THANK YOU 4 ALL YOUR DOING.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 02:06 PM~12702758
> *ILL GIVE YOU A CALL HOMMI. IF I DONT ANSWER ITS CUZ THE NURSES MAY B IN THE ROOM OR WE STEPED OUT FOR A MINUTE... BUT WE ARE ALWAYS HERE.OH BY THE WAY THANKS DEVIOUSE..
> *


no problem. and dont tease a *****. . lets see pics of these nurses.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

GOTTA GO IM ON THE NURSES COMPUTER :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 02:09 PM~12702778
> *GOTTA GO IM ON THE NURSES COMPUTER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 02:07 PM~12702765
> *THANK YOU 4 ALL YOUR DOING.
> *


No thanks needed We just want you guys to get better


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Ok so so far what are all the different fundraising methods in place? We have a bank account as well as a paypal account, a car wash, donations have been made as well as a car show/exhibition. 

I called around abc13 and I know they covered the fire and the "dangers" of the cars, but I am trying to entice them to go out and cover the event(s) or at least run something on the organizing of the event so we can also try to bring in some support outside of the lowrider community. 

I dont know how much they will want to know, but she asked for an email detailing the information of the event. They may end up wanting to visit Thomas and Roland in hospital....they didnt say that, but in case it comes up I hoped someone could ask them...that way if its invading their privacy we can relay that to the news and let the family have their privacy.

I have tried getting the media out to HLC events before with no success, hopefully this time it works, but if anyone has any contacts in the media, I think it would help bring people that would like to support the family who otherwise wouldnt know about what happened or how to help.

I think the more we show how much the community has come together, the more interested they would be in doing a follow-up story.

just my 2 cents


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2009, 03:23 PM~12702907
> *Ok so so far what are all the different fundraising methods in place?  We have a bank account as well as a paypal account, a car wash, donations have been made as well as a car show/exhibition.
> 
> I called around abc13 and I know they covered the fire and the "dangers" of the cars, but I am trying to entice them to go out and cover the event(s) or at least run something on the organizing of the event so we can also try to bring in some support outside of the lowrider community.
> ...


his mother is talking to channel 2, 11 & 13.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 02:26 PM~12702925
> *his mother is talking to channel 2, 11 & 13.
> *


ahhh ok so they are already doing a follow up. Thats good. I hope that checking up on their condition leads to them mentioning or maybe even supporting the fundraising activities in place. So that the family gets support from as many people as possible.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 02:26 PM~12702925
> *his mother is talking to channel 2, 11 & 13.
> *


one of my clients, got me in contact with someone from Action Angels (the marvin zinlder thing) at channel 13. already spoke to lady there, and put her contact with thomas. they will be contacting them, and discuss if they will be able to help. keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 02:29 PM~12702951
> *one of my clients, got me in contact with someone from Action Angels (the marvin zinlder thing) at channel 13.  already spoke to lady there, and put her contact with thomas. they will be contacting them, and discuss if they will be able to help.  keep fingers crossed.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2009, 02:32 PM~12702977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 03:29 PM~12702951
> *one of my clients, got me in contact with someone from Action Angels (the marvin zinlder thing) at channel 13.  already spoke to lady there, and put her contact with thomas. they will be contacting them, and discuss if they will be able to help.  keep fingers crossed.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 01:29 PM~12702951
> *one of my clients, got me in contact with someone from Action Angels (the marvin zinlder thing) at channel 13.  already spoke to lady there, and put her contact with thomas. they will be contacting them, and discuss if they will be able to help.  keep fingers crossed.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good seeing you keeping positive...










knowing that Kellogs took a drop of 3.03% so far today :rant:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 10:18 AM~12700511
> *i'll sign pair of my draws too.
> *


don't think nana would like u SPRAYPAINT.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 03:06 PM~12702758
> *ILL GIVE YOU A CALL HOMMI. IF I DONT ANSWER ITS CUZ THE NURSES MAY B IN THE ROOM OR WE STEPED OUT FOR A MINUTE... BUT WE ARE ALWAYS HERE.OH BY THE WAY THANKS DEVIOUSE..
> *


ARE YOU CHECK THE NURSE TEMP......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 03:08 PM~12702769
> *no problem.  and dont tease a *****. . lets see pics of these nurses.
> *


X2............. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 09:13 AM~12700916
> *caly rhyda tell ur homies
> BAD ACCIENT HAPPEN TO ONE OF THE MEMBERS OF THE MANIACOS C.C. IN TEXAS.HIS CAR CAUGHT ON FIRE TO THE GROUND. THE SAD PART THAT HIS THREE OLD BOY SEATING IN THE BACK SEAT AND GOT 3DEGREE BURNS.HIM AND HIS WIFE ARE HURT ALSO. SO , MANIACOS L.A. ARE GOING TO THROW A PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK 10a.m.
> ON SUNDAY 01-18-09.
> ...


got u....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jan 14 2009, 10:29 AM~12701498
> *Streetshow, Last Minute Customs has a $1,000.00 check to donate to the cause.  Call me if you want to swing by the shop to pick it up or I can meet you somewhere to give it to you.  We hope everyone in the family gets better soon and has 100% recovery.
> *


Mark you helped me too 13 years ago. You and your club are heaven sent. I'm sure of it. :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I JUST GOT OUT OF A MEETING WTIH THE BOARD MEMBERS OF MY JOB AND THEY WILL BE DONATING TO THE FAMILY. I GAVE THEM THE ACCOUNT NUMBER WITH WELLS FARGO AND THE PAYPAL ACCOUNT TO SEND THE FUNDS.......... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 02:29 PM~12702951
> *one of my clients, got me in contact with someone from Action Angels (the marvin zinlder thing) at channel 13.  already spoke to lady there, and put her contact with thomas. they will be contacting them, and discuss if they will be able to help.  keep fingers crossed.
> *


thats awesome. hope they are able to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 02:29 PM~12702951
> *one of my clients, got me in contact with someone from Action Angels (the marvin zinlder thing) at channel 13.  already spoke to lady there, and put her contact with thomas. they will be contacting them, and discuss if they will be able to help.  keep fingers crossed.
> *


you keep being nice and, you might actually have a shot with hny :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms+Jan 14 2009, 10:29 AM~12701498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wilcrest and bissonet 10940 bissonet hoston tx 77099


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 14 2009, 04:16 PM~12703843
> *you keep being nice and, you might actually have a shot with hny :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

nah thats one thing i dont do...fk round with friends. so sorry danny!!! i wasnt ghetto or gangsta enough for him anyways. :tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jan 14 2009, 12:29 PM~12701498
> *Streetshow, Last Minute Customs has a $1,000.00 check to donate to the cause.  Call me if you want to swing by the shop to pick it up or I can meet you somewhere to give it to you.  We hope everyone in the family gets better soon and has 100% recovery.
> *


Bruce N Tim :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 14 2009, 04:22 PM~12703905
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah thats one thing i dont do...fk round with friends. so sorry danny!!! i wasnt ghetto or gangsta enough for him anyways. :tears:
> *


you're not into face painting, and wings.....i thought all girls where  :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 14 2009, 04:26 PM~12703943
> *you're not into face painting, and wings.....i thought all girls where   :cheesy:
> *


that face painting was kinda creepy! cant forget about the face mask either. scary! hno:

LOL!!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 14 2009, 03:22 PM~12703905
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah thats one thing i dont do...fk round with friends. so sorry danny!!! i wasnt ghetto or gangsta enough for him anyways. :tears:
> *



You do strangers??? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 14 2009, 05:28 PM~12703967
> *You do strangers???  :dunno:
> *


you are married loco, don't ruin a good thing. lol


12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: streetshow, JUSTDEEZ, haze1995, *H-TOWN BOMBER*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, LastMinuteCustoms

que onda rick, i'll call you when i leave the office in a few.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 03:32 PM~12703998
> *you are married loco, don't ruin a good thing.  lol
> *



LOL I wasn't proposing anything.........just asking since she said she doesn't mess with friends..................I guess the guy has to be a complete stranger. I don't know her so I should just stop talking. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 14 2009, 04:28 PM~12703967
> *You do strangers???  :dunno:
> *


LOL!!! i guess that didnt sound right. :around: YOU KNOW WHAT I MEANT!! (maybe) LOL!! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 14 2009, 04:36 PM~12704036
> *LOL I wasn't proposing anything.........just asking since she said she doesn't mess with friends..................I guess the guy has to be a complete stranger. I don't know her so I should just stop talking.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: its cool. i know you werent proposing anything and i know whatcha meant. i didnt think anything bad bout it either. its all good!!  

and yes...you are still a stranger. :ugh: LOL!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ok the benefit carshow is gona be on sunday january 25th at american audio concepts parking lot 
13222 bellaire blvd houston tx 77083 
we having bbq plates and moonwaolks for the kids also music and working on getting some performers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

drove by to check out newest hydraulic shop in town. asked for mikey yu, but he was unavailable, but then i saw him hiding under hood of a mazda.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 04:44 PM~12704116
> *drove by to check out newest hydraulic shop in town.  asked for mikey yu, but he was unavailable, but then i saw him hiding under hood of a mazda.
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 03:44 PM~12704116
> *drove by to check out newest hydraulic shop in town.  asked for mikey yu, but he was unavailable, but then i saw him hiding under hood of a mazda.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i need to take my bucket to mr "certified mechanic" im ASE certified i gues im ok to work on buckets ha? :dunno: :dunno: but i dont know anything bout the insulation and what kits with what cars :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 14 2009, 04:16 PM~12703843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talkin shit about my friend's buckets is serious business,they need to learn theres consiqences and reprocussions. however da fk ya spell it.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jan 14 2009, 12:29 PM~12701498
> *Streetshow, Last Minute Customs has a $1,000.00 check to donate to the cause.  Call me if you want to swing by the shop to pick it up or I can meet you somewhere to give it to you.  We hope everyone in the family gets better soon and has 100% recovery.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 04:48 PM~12704157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i need to take my bucket to mr "certified mechanic" im ASE certified i gues im ok to work on buckets ha?  :dunno:  :dunno: but i dont know anything bout the insulation and what kits with what cars  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


you must not be L1 certified. as he claims he is. whatever that means. lowrider 1? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if anyone wants to go talk to the ASE certified L1 hydraulic king, you take crawford from downtown southeast til turns into almeda rd (aint far, just past downtown), and shop at corner of almeda rd @ ruth st.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 03:55 PM~12704239
> *you must not be L1 certified.  as he claims he is.  whatever that means.  lowrider 1?  lol
> *


   :tears: :tears: i will visit him some day when all this is over :0 :0


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 03:55 PM~12704239
> *you must not be L1 certified.  as he claims he is.  whatever that means.  lowrider 1?  lol
> *



I think L1 is for Engine Performance or something related..........nothing to do with suspension. :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 04:51 PM~12704192
> *still not interested.
> you been around anyway, aint sure i would wanna hit that.
> some hoez dig it.  one even wanted to wear the ski mask herself.and slapped me around.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 14 2009, 04:58 PM~12704274
> *I think L1 is for Engine Performance or something related..........nothing to do with suspension.  :0
> *


your full of shit..cause Mikey Yu (4510 Almeda Rd, Houston, TX‎ - 713-523-2886) says it means you know how to install the correct hydro kit, to the correct car without the parts falling off, and with wire loom so there won't be fires. ‎ and he's ASE certified, so i believe him. lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 14 2009, 03:58 PM~12704274
> *I think L1 is for Engine Performance or something related..........nothing to do with suspension.  :0
> *


what got me is that he said that he fixed lots of lowriders before and that must of them got parts falling apart. come on we cant let em talk bout BUCKET 68 like that
:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 04:51 PM~12704192
> *still not interested.
> you been around anyway, aint sure i would wanna hit that.
> some hoez dig it.  one even wanted to wear the ski mask herself.and slapped me around.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


***** plz!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 05:03 PM~12704323
> *what got me is that he said that he fixed lots of lowriders before and that must of them got parts falling apart. come on we cant let em talk bout BUCKET 68 like that
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


someone needs to make "midtown hydraulics" flyer/thread, with all the shit he said on there..with name, address and phone number.. and let the boys in off topic,have their way with him.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jan 14 2009, 12:29 PM~12701498
> *Streetshow, Last Minute Customs has a $1,000.00 check to donate to the cause.  Call me if you want to swing by the shop to pick it up or I can meet you somewhere to give it to you.  We hope everyone in the family gets better soon and has 100% recovery.
> *


That is putting your money where your mouth is. Major props and much respect for an already respected shop.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 05:08 PM~12704388
> *someone needs to make  "midtown hydraulics" flyer/thread, with all the shit he said on there..with name, address and phone number..  and let the boys in off topic,have their way with him.
> *


fk it.imma do it..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I sent a to the point but mature message to his web site last night telling him that due to his uninformed biased interview i would make sure myself nor anyone I know will be doing any buisness with his shop. Here was his response to me this morning. 

"In my defense I said a lot tof good things about low riding but none of it was included. They clipped all those things off and took my statement out of context. They clipped my words. 
Sent via BlackBerry from T-Mobile"


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 03:44 PM~12704116
> *drove by to check out newest hydraulic shop in town.  asked for mikey yu, but he was unavailable, but then i saw him hiding under hood of a mazda.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2009, 05:12 PM~12704431
> *I sent a to the point but mature message to his web site last night telling him that due to his uninformed biased interview i would make sure myself nor anyone I know will be doing any buisness with his shop. Here was his response to me this morning.
> 
> "In my defense I said a lot tof good things about low riding but none of it was included. They clipped all those things off and took my statement out of context. They clipped my words.
> ...


there aint no way to take "you have to get the right kit for the right car" part out of context.


----------



## mikey yu (Jan 14, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452833
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mikey yu_@Jan 14 2009, 05:22 PM~12704531
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


o' Mr ASE Certified L1 hydraulic king himself. 


:worship:


----------



## mikey yu (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 04:23 PM~12704541
> *o' Mr ASE Certified L1 hydraulic king himself.
> :worship:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mikey yu_@Jan 14 2009, 05:24 PM~12704560
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


fk a ***** named Mikey Yu :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 05:27 PM~12704597
> *fk a ***** named Mikey Yu :nicoderm:
> *


shhh.. he might not inspect your car.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 05:28 PM~12704612
> *shhh.. he might not inspect your car.
> *


I dont have hydraulics so im good :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 05:29 PM~12704620
> *I dont have hydraulics so im good :biggrin:
> *


then you dont have to worry about your parts falling off. lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 05:30 PM~12704630
> *then you dont have to worry about your parts falling off.  lol
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 11:52 PM~12697555
> *
> get soldia boy to make a song bout his ass......
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikey yu_@Jan 14 2009, 04:22 PM~12704531
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 05:45 PM~12704784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 05:45 PM~12704784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

BACK TO WHATS IMPORTANT THIS IS WHAT I HAVE FOR THE CARSHOW 
PLACE ; AAA American audio concepts 13222 Bellaire Blvd houston Tx 77083
time ; Sunday janu. 25 from 12 to 5 pm 
Music : Dj shortdog 
Moonwalks; sltarin (LOWINC)
Awards ; Cruel Intentions RO 
BBQ PIT; Latin Kustoms 
Meat: AAC American audio concepts 
COOK : Chocherrios (locos creations) 
if anyone has any ideas or opinions get t ME or GOFFY thanks for the support i hope to see everyone . ONCE AGAIN EVENT COVER BY LRM THEY NOT HAVIN A SHOW THIS YEAR HERE SO THIS AN EVENT TO SHOW EM THAT WE HAVE QUALITY RIDERS AND UNITY IN THE BIG H THANKS TO ALL THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 06:05 PM~12704989
> *BACK TO WHATS IMPORTANT THIS IS WHAT I HAVE FOR THE CARSHOW
> PLACE ; AAA American audio concepts  13222 Bellaire Blvd houston Tx 77083
> time ; Sunday janu. 25 from 12 to 5 pm
> ...


fk it. i'll bring da daily bucket.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

off to second job thanks to all the BLVD ACES FAMILY for donating food to the other 3 mechell kids


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 06:11 PM~12705042
> *off to second job thanks to all the BLVD ACES FAMILY for donating food to the other 3 mechell kids
> *


tell strippers to come out to car wash.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 05:11 PM~12705046
> *tell strippers to come out to car wash.
> *


ye i know ha?? lol i try to get em there although most of em sleep all day :twak: :twak: but there is certain people here that know more strippers at the big C than i do Im not saying names :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2009, 06:12 PM~12704431
> *I sent a to the point but mature message to his web site last night telling him that due to his uninformed biased interview i would make sure myself nor anyone I know will be doing any buisness with his shop. Here was his response to me this morning.
> 
> "In my defense I said a lot tof good things about low riding but none of it was included. They clipped all those things off and took my statement out of context. They clipped my words.
> ...


link to this website?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

www.midtownautoservice.net


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 14 2009, 06:29 PM~12704620
> *I dont have hydraulics so im good :biggrin:
> *


x2, my 234234234324782398 buckets have no hydros, knock offs, paint jobs, etc... etc.... etc.... and i'm not a lowrider. :tears: 














i'll pass inspection :cheesy:


----------



## H-TOWN BOMBER (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2009, 10:05 PM~12696879
> *FOOL, i'm from the hood , SEGUNDO BARRIO :0  :yessad:
> *



Orale, PURO SEGUNDO BARRIO IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 06:13 PM~12705063
> *ye i know ha?? lol i try to get em there although most of em sleep all day  :twak:  :twak: but there is certain people here that know more strippers at the big C than i do Im not saying names  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN BOMBER_@Jan 14 2009, 07:24 PM~12705162
> *Orale,  PURO SEGUNDO BARRIO IN DA HOUSE
> *


See you at the meeting Rick.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Soo far as follows for the 1986 Grand Prix





















Car: DJ LATIN - Oldies CC
Delivery of Vehicle: Mac2lac - Royal Touch
Paint: Sic713 - Houston Stylez
Interior: DJ Short Dog
Hydros: Conrad - Oldies CC
Mild Reinforce frame: Boiler
Mural: homie that does the murals for expensive taste 
Stereo: Cartier1 - Rollerz Only Houston
Mechanical: Streetshow - Maniacos CC
Rims/Tires: Comes with spokes already and also htowncaddy84 donating a set.
Batteries: OPEN
Engraved Emblem: Coca Pearl
Inspection: Rick from H-Bombs

anything else that anyone can think of?

<s>oh yeah and final inspection by mikey yu of houston midtown mechanic shop. </s> LMAO!*



TTT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN BOMBER_@Jan 14 2009, 05:24 PM~12705162
> *Orale,  PURO SEGUNDO BARRIO IN DA HOUSE
> *


Paso rick this noe luis lopez nephew I see u startin to get addicted to layitlow hu???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 05:05 PM~12704989
> *BACK TO WHATS IMPORTANT THIS IS WHAT I HAVE FOR THE CARSHOW
> PLACE ; AAA American audio concepts  13222 Bellaire Blvd houston Tx 77083
> time ; Sunday janu. 25 from 12 to 5 pm
> ...


 IM VERY PLEASED TO SEE ALOT OF UNITY IN THIS CITY FOR ONCE AND ITS ALL FOR A GOOD CAUSE..THIS CAR SHOW WILL GO DOWN IN LOWRIDER HISTORY IN HOUSTON..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 14 2009, 06:51 PM~12705390
> *JOE AKA SLO FROM HYPNOTIZED IS WILLING TO JUDGE...   THANKS HOMIE
> 
> STILL NEED MORE
> *


naw, make him do all the judging, but his ass to work! 


seriously though. dont think anybody really gonna care which place they get. its about coming together as one. namsayin oh, but either way.. you can just put "1st" on a bucket..for my trophy. thanks.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 14 2009, 06:39 PM~12704717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jan 14 2009, 12:29 PM~12701498
> *Streetshow, Last Minute Customs has a $1,000.00 check to donate to the cause.  Call me if you want to swing by the shop to pick it up or I can meet you somewhere to give it to you.  We hope everyone in the family gets better soon and has 100% recovery.
> *


  good peeps!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 14 2009, 02:09 PM~12702372
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY ON BEHALF OF ME AND MY FAMILY, THANK U FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.....WE GREATLY APPRECIATE ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT OF EVERYONE IN AND OUT OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.WITH OUT YOU ALL I DONT KNOW WHAT ME AND MY FAMILY WOULD DO IN OUR TIME OF NEED...
> I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE THIS MANY PEOPLE COME TOGETHER TO HELP MY SON...ONCE AGINE I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU. AND EVERY ONE WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR HEARTS AND PRAYERS.
> SINCERILLY THOMAS MECHELL AND FAMILY.
> *


  HOPE UR LIL MAN GETS WELL SOON, YOU AND UR WIFE AS WELL!!!!


----------



## H-TOWN BOMBER (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2009, 06:41 PM~12705317
> *Paso rick this noe luis lopez nephew I see u startin to get addicted to layitlow hu???
> *



YA SABES HOMIE!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Depending on the categories and amnt I could do it on my own with the help of one other.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

I GOT DJ SHORT DOGS BACK IF YOU NEED ANYTHING I GOT YOU AND ILL DO A SET OR TWO.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN BOMBER_@Jan 14 2009, 06:24 PM~12705162
> *Orale,  PURO SEGUNDO BARRIO IN DA HOUSE
> *


 I seconded that one !!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 07:11 PM~12705042
> *off to second job thanks to all the BLVD ACES FAMILY for donating food to the other 3 mechell kids
> *


whatever we can do to help


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 14 2009, 06:05 PM~12704989
> *BACK TO WHATS IMPORTANT THIS IS WHAT I HAVE FOR THE CARSHOW
> PLACE ; AAA American audio concepts  13222 Bellaire Blvd houston Tx 77083
> time ; Sunday janu. 25 from 12 to 5 pm
> ...


Dont forget by boy STRANGE also


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2009, 03:22 PM~12693369
> *after negotiations me and hny brn eyz came to the agreement that im going to auction off her naked pictures that i have been holding on to for the past 8 years. pm me for all the details.
> *


 pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 13 2009, 04:48 PM~12694320
> *WE NEED A COOK AND A BBQ PIT
> *


 what you got in mind?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 14 2009, 06:35 PM~12705787
> *I GOT DJ SHORT DOGS BACK IF YOU NEED ANYTHING I GOT YOU AND ILL DO A SET OR TWO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Posted the carwash info up on the craigslist events page maybe it will bring in a few more dollars.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Soo far as follows for the 1986 Grand Prix





















Car:...........................DJ LATIN - Oldies CC
Delivery of Vehicle:.....Mac2lac - Royal Touch
Paint:.........................ness &dre houston stylez
patterns/crooked lines:..sic713 houston stylez
Interior:......................DJ Short Dog
Hydros:.......................Conrad - Oldies CC
Mild Reinforce frame:....Boiler
Mural:..........................Trino
Stereo:.......................Cartier1 - Rollerz Only Houston
Mechanical:..................Streetshow - Maniacos CC
Rims/Tires:..................htowncaddy84 donating a set.
Batteries:.....................Jose aka Wizard from Baytown, TX
Engraved Emblem:........Coca Pearl
Inspection:...................Rick from H-Bombs

Looks like it's all in now. Thanks offering to donate time for the Mechell Family

<s>oh yeah and final inspection by mikey yu of houston midtown mechanic shop. </s>*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

change the paint to ness &dre houston stylez
patterns and crooked lines-sic713 houston stylez


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2009, 10:20 PM~12707117
> *change the paint to ness &dre houston stylez
> patterns and crooked lines-sic713 houston stylez
> *


done, thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mikey Yu just called me, wanting me to give him a minute and hear him out. fool got hung up on.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mural dudes names is trino..
lol an put crooked lines foo.. i was serious


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 08:28 PM~12707222
> *Mikey Yu just called me, wanting me to give him a minute and hear him out.    fool got hung up on.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2009, 09:35 PM~12707322
> *mural dudes names is trino..
> lol an put crooked lines foo.. i was serious
> *


crooked pinstripe mafia!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 14 2009, 09:36 PM~12707335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


email i sent thru their website.. caught his attention.. said "we gonna boycott midtown" guess that caught his attention. lol said "we coming after your ass mikey." and hung up on em. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 08:36 PM~12707345
> *crooked pinstripe mafia!!
> *


awwready!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 08:38 PM~12707370
> *email i sent thru their website.. caught his attention..  said "we gonna boycott midtown"  guess that caught his attention.  lol        said "we coming after your ass mikey." and hung up on em.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2009, 10:35 PM~12707322
> *mural dudes names is trino..
> lol an put crooked lines foo.. i was serious
> *


hold up mang got to drop le deuce


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 13 2009, 10:08 PM~12697838
> *NAH *****.....YOU TOLD ME YOU'D GET BACK TO ME CAUSE YOU DIDN'T KNOW IF YOU WANTED TO SELL THEM....AND YOU NEVER DID....I WAS IN HTOWN THAT WEEKEND....ASK ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME.....IF I SAY I WANT IT, I'LL COME GET IT.....NO BULLSHITTIN HERE.....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 10:17 PM~12707074
> *Soo far as follows for the 1986 Grand Prix
> 
> 
> ...


You still down devious to purchase the material for that stuff (coating)????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. list looking good..


oh yea.. 
air for tires..-devious's ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh. guess it wasn't the email i sent.. turns it its was review i left about the shop, that caught his attention.. forgot about this part.. saying they dont like lowriders and mexicans.. and heres his email he just sent me. 

my review thru google
Your review
Hydraulic Experts.so they claim. ‎ - Danny‎ - Today
after recent news story where Mikey Yu of Midtown Auto.. was claiming to be an expert in lowrider cars. I contacted him, stating some of his facts were not accurate. He cussed me out, hurt my feelings.. said he just hates lowriders and esp hates mexicans.. and only did the interview to lure business in for his shop. I explained, LYING was not a good characteristic of a Auto Shop,that i would ever use.
0 out of 1 people found this review helpful.
Edit - Delete


his email..
_Hi! This is Mikey. I tried to talk to you but I can understand that you are mad at the newscast, but alot of the things I did say that were good about LowRiding was not included in the newscast. It is un-fair that alot of the good things I did say were not included. You have to belive this. The news is always one sided and it only clips the things that want to hear. I spoke about the heritage of the lowriding and the pride people take with it and the art of the cars itself.
If there is anything I can do please let me know to rectify the situation. But to be mad at me and say false things about me is not the way to go. Our shop is a mom and pop shop that has been in the community for 18 yrs. We sponsor baeball,football and special things that happen in the community. Alot of our clients are Spanish, as you know were in the Downtown area. So the comments you made about our shop was and should be removed. I really take an effort to help people and their problems in the community. Really, if I can do something for you or your organization let me know. Thank You, for your time and I hope you consider my request.
Mikey _


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 10:28 PM~12707222
> *Mikey Yu just called me, wanting me to give him a minute and hear him out.    fool got hung up on.
> *


I sent him an email earlier today saying if he really was mis quoted make it up by making a donation to the fund. We'll see if he responds.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8[/i]@Jan 14 2009 said:


> [/b]


not a good way to go about it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2009, 09:51 PM~12707581
> *I sent him an email earlier today saying if he really was mis quoted make it up by making a donation to the fund. We'll see if he responds.
> *


he stated at bottom of email that they would donate.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

Devious Sixty8[/i]@Jan 14 2009 said:


> [/b]


big pimp,,u might have a whooping coming ur way......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 14 2009, 10:56 PM~12707676
> *big pimp,,u might have a whooping coming ur way......
> *


asian community going to bust out their nunchucks on his a$$


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 09:56 PM~12707664
> *not a good way to go about it.
> *


yeah. got little out of hand on my part. but i updated it now.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol I was fixing to email him today but its a bitch on the blackberry. Ill express my concerns tomorrow morning. Nga still did wrong by saying things that were not accurate regardless off all the good things he said were left out.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jan 14 2009, 10:29 AM~12701498
> *Streetshow, Last Minute Customs has a $1,000.00 check to donate to the cause.  Call me if you want to swing by the shop to pick it up or I can meet you somewhere to give it to you.  We hope everyone in the family gets better soon and has 100% recovery.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jan 14 2009, 09:56 PM~12707676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm ready


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where Yung(out token chino) at? maybe he can talk to his boy. 



nevermind. just remember hrny ran him off same way she did ellie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 11:02 PM~12707768
> *:0
> i'm ready
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i usually don't like playing nice, and playing politics.. i usually hit below the belt. but i made exception in this case. but now ***** wanna be friends after i updated review.


_I appreciate that very much. I ask if you could just delete the whole review that would be nice. Really, if you need any questions on your car visit me, I am very fair and introduce yourself to me and lets start a relationship of your personal mechanic and lowrider friend. Thanks for that last email, I knew that you were cool overall. Really, thanks man.
_


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

he wants me to be his "lowrider friend" :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8[/i]@Jan 14 2009 said:


> [/b]


he wants to hit the skins


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well i'm off to tranny bar.. deuce


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Did he send you nudes?


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2009, 09:36 PM~12707345
> *crooked pinstripe mafia!!
> *


FO LIFE !!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

what I wanna know and prolly missed is who told them that fool was a hydraulics expert :uh: why didnt they contact someone more like shorty? That would have made more sense...an actual lowrider shop. That mikey Yu guy shoulda sais "what? lowriders, i seen some but I aint no expert andcant really comment" THAT woulda been the smart thing for his ass to do.


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

TRYING TO GET RID OF THIS BOX I KNW ALOT OF PEOPLE FRM HOUSTON LIKE THESE CAR PM IF U KNW ANY ONE THAT IS INTERESTED (AND YES I KNW THIS IS NT THE CLASSIFIED SECTION)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 14 2009, 11:20 PM~12708045
> *TRYING TO GET RID OF THIS BOX I KNW ALOT OF PEOPLE FRM HOUSTON LIKE THESE CAR PM IF U KNW ANY ONE THAT IS INTERESTED (AND YES I KNW THIS IS NT THE CLASSIFIED SECTION)
> 
> 
> ...


too many doors. but thanks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2009, 11:19 PM~12708032
> *what I wanna know and prolly missed is who told them that fool was a hydraulics expert :uh: why didnt they contact someone more like shorty?  That would have made more sense...an actual lowrider shop.  That mikey Yu guy shoulda sais "what? lowriders, i seen some but I aint no expert andcant really comment"  THAT woulda been the smart thing for his ass to do.
> *


Andrea Nguyen trying to put the asian community in the news.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 14 2009, 10:19 PM~12708032
> *what I wanna know and prolly missed is who told them that fool was a hydraulics expert :uh: why didnt they contact someone more like shorty?  That would have made more sense...an actual lowrider shop.  That mikey Yu guy shoulda sais "what? lowriders, i seen some but I aint no expert andcant really comment"  THAT woulda been the smart thing for his ass to do.
> *


Yeah but he wanted the interview for shop promo so he went in over his head. Smart move he thought at the time.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

selling this for the homie if anyone is interested
12,000 and its yours 
































[/quote]


















[/quote]


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

UPDATE     

I spoke to Thomas earlier today and i really don't want to burst anyone's bubble but we really need to get it in gear They reviewed the case to see if they can lower the price and turns out they made a mistake the goal now will be 
26,000.00$
:tears:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 11:25 PM~12708111
> *UPDATE
> 
> I spoke to Thomas earlier today and i really don't want to burst anyone's bubble but we really need to get it in gear They reviewed the case to see if they can lower the price and turns out they made a mistake the goal now will be
> ...


that sucks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 11:25 PM~12708111
> *UPDATE
> 
> I spoke to Thomas earlier today and i really don't want to burst anyone's bubble but we really need to get it in gear They reviewed the case to see if they can lower the price and turns out they made a mistake the goal now will be
> ...


time to look for some of those sponsors that cartier1 was talking about the other day.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

is that to trasport all 3 of them or thats just their son?


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2009, 08:21 PM~12708055
> *too many doors.  but thanks.
> *


iknw that what everyone is tellin me if it were to be a 2door i wouldnt think about selling the car but bout it to flip it just bout the body and put a crate 350 fuel injucted in it so nw its gotta go! so latin how many regals u have nw u wana sell any of them mike told me about the grand prix and what yall are all doing thats cool sad story to hear about the guy and his family


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

UPDATE on money
PAY PAL $627.78
CHECK $150.00
ACCOUNT $110.00


GRAND TOTAL 888.78


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 14 2009, 11:30 PM~12708191
> *iknw that what everyone is tellin me if it were to be a 2door i wouldnt think about selling the car but bout it to flip it just bout the body and put a crate 350 fuel injucted in it so nw its gotta go!  so latin how many regals u have nw u wana sell any of them mike told me about the grand prix and what yall are all doing thats cool sad story to hear about the guy and his family
> *


i'm down to 1 regal and 1 gn. got rid of the rest. started looking like a regal museum up in here. lol, yeah might as well part with the grand prix also since i won't have room for that one either due to buying another new vehicle soon. need the parking space.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 14 2009, 10:30 PM~12708181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I belive so but not sure when i talked to him the lady was there telling them the situation


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lady ace can you make a flyer and send it out to my email so i can tell them at my comp and have them put one copy on everybodys check withe bank account and wells fargo info my email is [email protected]


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

text me the price on the gn latin


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 14 2009, 10:35 PM~12708273
> *lady ace can you make a flyer and send it out to my email so i can tell them at my comp and have them put one copy on everybodys check  withe bank account and wells fargo info my email is [email protected]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 14 2009, 08:50 PM~12706743
> *what you got in mind?
> *


well anything maybe sell bbq plates anything to bring in the crowd of the street you know


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 09:39 PM~12708329
> *well anything maybe sell bbq plates anything to bring in the crowd of the street you know
> *


What I meant is , who got a pit (mine will hold four briskets max) plus when? I can get some of my cookoff buddies to possibly help cook or with their pits? Meat? briskets. chicken, ribs, sausage ?did HEB donate the meat? Sell bbq plates or sandwiches?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

my email to ch.39

Mrs. Andrea Nguyen what qualifies Mr. Mike Yu as a lowrider expert. He is a ASE certified auto mechanic (based on the patch on his sleeve). Has Mr. Mike Yu ever built a lowrider? Does he do custom work on cars? Has he ever installed a hydraulics setup in a car or truck? If you wanted an experts opinion there are several hydraulic shops in and around Houston that you could have interviewed. I am very upset because your report added more negativity and stereotype to us "lowriders" due to the lack of research....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 14 2009, 10:49 PM~12708480
> *What I meant is , who got a pit (mine will hold four briskets max) plus when? I can get some of my cookoff buddies to possibly help cook or with their pits?  Meat? briskets. chicken, ribs, sausage ?did HEB donate the meat? Sell bbq plates or sandwiches?
> *


We will probably buy the meat out of our pocket we are just trying to think of different ways of earning donations we are open to any suggestions and help


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 12:06 AM~12708709
> *We will probably buy the meat out of our pocket we are just trying to think of different ways of earning donations we are open to any suggestions and help
> *



family freinds business' shops other riders...just shooting out ideas :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 15 2009, 12:07 AM~12708723
> *family freinds business' shops other riders...just shooting out ideas :biggrin:
> *


if someone has another car that they aren't using, raffle it. 20 bucks a ticket for a car wouldn't be bad. i'm sure some folks could use a daily around town ride.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

f.y.i. - we are contacting with the big O as we speak o =Oprah


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 15 2009, 12:09 AM~12708753
> *f.y.i. -  we are contacting with the big O as we speak o =Oprah
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 15 2009, 12:09 AM~12708753
> *f.y.i. -  we are contacting with the big O as we speak o =Oprah
> *


tell her you voted for Obama


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 15 2009, 12:09 AM~12708753
> *f.y.i. -  we are contacting with the big O as we speak o =Oprah
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 10:06 PM~12708709
> *We will probably buy the meat out of our pocket we are just trying to think of different ways of earning donations we are open to any suggestions and help
> *


well let me know about the bbq. I got 2 brisket and 2 slabs of pork ribs in the deep freezer next to the deer... :biggrin:

713-248-1759


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 14 2009, 11:19 PM~12708915
> *well let me know about the bbq. I got 2 brisket and 2 slabs of pork ribs in the deep freezer next to the deer... :biggrin:
> 
> 713-248-1759
> *


is it cool to call you now :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 15 2009, 12:23 AM~12709775
> *ok here is the deal for all the lowrider bike clubs and car clubs all sales from tonight till march first 10% of the gross will go to the family we will be posting up a topic tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete+Jan 14 2009, 10:25 PM~12708106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holding out huh? 


well, know what.. ya'll put together a bbq benifit.. i'll put in a brisket on that.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 01:24 AM~12709789
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 11:25 PM~12708111
> *UPDATE
> 
> I spoke to Thomas earlier today and i really don't want to burst anyone's bubble but we really need to get it in gear They reviewed the case to see if they can lower the price and turns out they made a mistake the goal now will be
> ...


*wtf, thats some BS fa real, they must hav heard about all the fundraisers you guys hav put 2gether, how tha hell they gonna calculate shit but cut themselves 11g's short* :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 15 2009, 12:42 AM~12709978
> *wtf, thats some BS fa real, they must hav heard about all the fundraisers you guys hav put 2gether, how tha hell they gonna calculate shit but cut themselves 11g's short  :angry:
> *


I have no clue it's mest up though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fine fine.. i didnt wanna put this on table unless i had to.. but ok...


this auction gonna pull in the $.. 


starting bid $500 , winning lady gets 1 night of







with yours truely at the palace inn.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 12:45 AM~12710004
> *fine fine.. i didnt wanna put this on table unless i had to.. but ok...
> this auction gonna pull in the $..
> starting bid $500 , winning lady gets 1 night of
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*i'm trying 2 see what i can put 2gether 2 send that way for homie & his family*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 12:46 AM~12710020
> *:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


just trying to use my natural talent, to help out the cause. namsayin


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 15 2009, 12:47 AM~12710028
> *i'm trying 2 see what i can put 2gether 2 send that way for homie & his family
> *


Thak you very much :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 01:45 AM~12710004
> *fine fine.. i didnt wanna put this on table unless i had to.. but ok...
> this auction gonna pull in the $..
> starting bid $500 , winning lady gets 1 night of
> ...


that is the sickest shit ever posted in this topic :uh: but i do hope some lady bids :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 15 2009, 01:49 AM~12710046
> *that is the sickest shit ever posted in this topic :uh: but i do hope some lady bids :biggrin:
> *


*SHE WOULD HAVE TO BE EITHER PRETTY DRUNK OR DESPERATE* :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 15 2009, 12:49 AM~12710046
> *that is the sickest shit ever posted in this topic :uh: but i do hope some lady bids :biggrin:
> *


everbody can tell their moms, sisters,cousins.. get word out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 15 2009, 12:51 AM~12710062
> *SHE WOULD HAVE TO BE EITHER PRETTY DRUNK OR DESPERATE :biggrin:
> *


as long as the money is green, namsayin


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 01:51 AM~12710067
> *everbody can tell their moms, sisters,cousins..      get word out.
> *


we need to call some dirty girls


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 15 2009, 12:55 AM~12710099
> *we need to call some dirty girls
> 
> 
> ...


your dirty girl your dirty girl :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 15 2009, 12:55 AM~12710099
> *we need to call some dirty girls
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

from bar i was at earlier.. rita, dunno person in middle, and helen aka bitter sweet!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12710227


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2009, 02:50 AM~12710508
> *NEW TOPIC GOING TO MADE
> 
> THIS RAFFLE WE BE GEARED 100% towards recent tragedy to fellow riders son...
> *


 :thumbsup: we have some more people willing to help


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 14 2009, 05:40 PM~12705311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LINK TO PLAYING BOARD IS ON MY SIG!


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2009, 02:37 AM~12710815
> *LINK TO PLAYING BOARD IS ON MY SIG!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Okay guys show bond will give us the profit on that raffle so get out there and start spreadin the word we are talking about another 1000.00$ coming* :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

UPDATE on money

PAY PAL $804.04
CHECK $150.00
ACCOUNT $110.00
1,064.04
PENDING $2000.00

*GRAND TOTAL 3,064.04*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 09:06 AM~12711291
> *UPDATE on money
> 
> PAY PAL $804.04
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 15 2009, 04:01 AM~12710747
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


This is the latest.

*Soo far as follows for the 1986 Grand Prix





















Car:...........................DJ LATIN - Oldies CC
Delivery of Vehicle:.....Mac2lac - Royal Touch CC
Paint:.........................ness &dre Houston Stylez CC
patterns/crooked lines:..sic713 Houston Stylez CC
Interior:......................DJ Short Dog
Hydros:.......................Conrad - Oldies CC
Mild Reinforce frame:....Boiler
Mural:..........................Trino
Stereo:.......................Cartier1 - Rollerz Only CC Houston
Mechanical:..................Streetshow - Maniacos CC
Rims/Tires:..................htowncaddy84 
Batteries:.....................Jose aka Wizard from Baytown, TX
Engraved Emblem:........Coca Pearl
Inspection:...................Rick from H-Bombs

Looks like it's all in now. Thanks offering to donate time for the Mechell Family

<s>oh yeah and final inspection by mikey yu of houston midtown mechanic shop. </s>*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikey yu_@Jan 14 2009, 06:22 PM~12704531
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *mac2lac*

what's up homie.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce+Jan 14 2009, 04:36 PM~12704036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup latin......

aqui nomas....



AUCTION FOR SPRINGS ENDS AT MIDNIGHT FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2009, 10:28 AM~12711742
> *sup latin......
> 
> aqui nomas....
> ...


man, kind of glad i donated that g.p., wouldn't have room for it after bringing home the other bucket saturday. LOL

wife would be signing divorce papers as we type. lmao!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2009, 02:37 AM~12710815
> *LINK TO PLAYING BOARD IS ON MY SIG!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 07:39 AM~12711464
> *This is the latest.
> 
> Soo far as follows for the 1986 Grand Prix
> ...


   racias senor latin i promes no to interrupt toilet time no more :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 15 2009, 10:47 AM~12711860
> *   racias senor latin i promes no to interrupt toilet time no more  :cheesy:
> *


you know me, i'll answer the phone while dropping kilos like a columbian drug dealer. :burn:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 08:50 AM~12711884
> *you know me, i'll answer the phone while dropping kilos like a columbian drug dealer.  :burn:
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 15 2009, 09:04 AM~12711994
> *2000 TOWNCAR :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP DOWNY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

imma be at the meeting at Conrads this Sunday....I been super busy and not attended many events cause I've had my hands full recently with this....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

got caught doin some consuming of my own :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

LAST NIGHT FOR THE FIRST TIME MY SON GOT OUT OF THE BED,1 OF THE NURSES SNUK A LIL WAGON IN THE ROOM AND WE PULLED ROLLAND ALL OVER THE HOSPITAL....HE LAID BACK WITH HIS ARM HANGIN OVER THE SIDE LIKE HE WAS CRUISING THE BLVD....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 09:59 AM~12712416
> *LAST NIGHT FOR THE FIRST TIME MY SON GOT OUT OF THE BED,1 OF THE NURSES SNUK A LIL WAGON IN THE ROOM AND WE PULLED ROLLAND ALL OVER THE HOSPITAL....HE LAID BACK WITH HIS ARM HANGIN OVER THE SIDE LIKE HE WAS CRUISING THE BLVD....
> *



:thumbsup: HOPE HE GETS BETTER SOON


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 11:59 AM~12712416
> *LAST NIGHT FOR THE FIRST TIME MY SON GOT OUT OF THE BED,1 OF THE NURSES SNUK A LIL WAGON IN THE ROOM AND WE PULLED ROLLAND ALL OVER THE HOSPITAL....HE LAID BACK WITH HIS ARM HANGIN OVER THE SIDE LIKE HE WAS CRUISING THE BLVD....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 11:59 AM~12712416
> *LAST NIGHT FOR THE FIRST TIME MY SON GOT OUT OF THE BED,1 OF THE NURSES SNUK A LIL WAGON IN THE ROOM AND WE PULLED ROLLAND ALL OVER THE HOSPITAL....HE LAID BACK WITH HIS ARM HANGIN OVER THE SIDE LIKE HE WAS CRUISING THE BLVD....
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 10:59 AM~12712416
> *LAST NIGHT FOR THE FIRST TIME MY SON GOT OUT OF THE BED,1 OF THE NURSES SNUK A LIL WAGON IN THE ROOM AND WE PULLED ROLLAND ALL OVER THE HOSPITAL....HE LAID BACK WITH HIS ARM HANGIN OVER THE SIDE LIKE HE WAS CRUISING THE BLVD....
> *


no mames. i dont know if to tear up or smile in silence. i dont know what to say about your accident but i do pray that you and your kid overcome this.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 09:50 AM~12712348
> *got caught doin some consuming of my own :0  :biggrin:
> *


Consumin feels so geeeeeeewwwwdddd don't it???


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2009, 11:44 AM~12712795
> *Consumin feels so geeeeeeewwwwdddd don't it???
> *


it does, til its 3am and baby gots colic (sp?) then its dont feel so good. Havent slept much in days. PLus my gal is doing 2 jobs to transition to stay at home job...so from when I get home til 10pm I am on baby duty so we both are exhausted.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just got with the homie......jd from ZENITH WIRE WHEELS and he's donating sum ZENITH AND ROADSTER WHEEL CHIPS.....i DO NOT have the chips in hand yet but as soon as I get them I will post pic and the bids will start and I will cover the shippin on both items in the 48 states only.....thankx again jd***ZENITH WIRE WHEELS***


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 15 2009, 12:06 PM~12712933
> *just got with the homie......jd from ZENITH WIRE WHEELS and he's donating sum ZENITH AND ROADSTER WHEEL CHIPS.....i DO NOT have the chips in hand yet but as soon as I get them I will post pic and the bids will start and I will cover the shippin on  both items in the 48 states only.....thankx again jd***ZENITH WIRE WHEELS***
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 10:51 AM~12712834
> *it does, til its 3am and baby gots colic (sp?) then its dont feel so good.  Havent slept much in days.  PLus my gal is doing 2 jobs to transition to stay at home job...so from when I get home til 10pm I am on baby duty so we both are exhausted.
> *


skeet it on the fanny and save on the nanny :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 12:30 PM~12713145
> *skeet it on the fanny and save on the nanny  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 14 2009, 11:25 PM~12708111
> *UPDATE
> 
> I spoke to Thomas earlier today and i really don't want to burst anyone's bubble but we really need to get it in gear They reviewed the case to see if they can lower the price and turns out they made a mistake the goal now will be
> ...


This is total BS!!!

I saw a post somewhere of someone trying to contact Oprah. Was that for real? I think it's a good idea. I'm sure y'all have contacted most/all of the local media and stuff? 

*Is there anything else we can do???* Seriously! 

It makes me want to cry every time I look at that picture of Rolland. Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@Jan 15 2009, 11:34 AM~12713182
> *This is total BS!!!
> 
> I saw a post somewhere of someone trying to contact Oprah. Was that for real? I think it's a good idea. I'm sure y'all have contacted most/all of the local media and stuff?
> ...


yes the oprah thing is forreal. i was there when they were emailing her. gallery furniture really pissed me off talking about "its not in the budget" thats a crock of shit cuz u know he gonna go spend prolly 400k on some fuckin cows at the rodeo. and i spent about 5gs on his store when i bought my furniture. but NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay GOOD NEWS 


UNIVISION is going to be at the carwash on saturday at 1:00pm and they will brodcast it that night and they really want to help. They are also going to tell people how to donate money so that is a one step closer :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 12:43 PM~12713286
> *yes the oprah thing is forreal.  i was there when they were emailing her.  gallery furniture really pissed me off talking about "its not in the budget" thats a crock of shit cuz u know he gonna go spend prolly 400k on some fuckin cows at the rodeo. and i spent about 5gs on his store when i bought my furniture. but NEVER AGAIN.
> *


x2 I really thought they were going to help all the things I heard them do to help other people the guy told me it's not in their budget they are already doing a benefit and the rest of the money is going to help the men and women in the service


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 01:43 PM~12713286
> *yes the oprah thing is forreal.  i was there when they were emailing her.  gallery furniture really pissed me off talking about "its not in the budget" thats a crock of shit cuz u know he gonna go spend prolly 400k on some fuckin cows at the rodeo. and i spent about 5gs on his store when i bought my furniture. but NEVER AGAIN.
> *


I never bought shit from that flake. He had the same excuse a few years back when a family was in need of help for something similar. Only time he'll donate is in christmas to make himself look good. F.T.P.!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 12:30 PM~12713145
> *skeet it on the fanny and save on the nanny  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
yeha i been telling my gal I am not so sure about having a second one. Maybe in time I will forget these sleepless nights but for now thats the plan. Or could be on the Nanny fanny :0 of legal age of course :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 10:51 AM~12712834
> *it does, til its 3am and baby gots colic (sp?) then its dont feel so good.  Havent slept much in days.  PLus my gal is doing 2 jobs to transition to stay at home job...so from when I get home til 10pm I am on baby duty so we both are exhausted.
> *


Ha yea I feel u on dat,,,,but its part of da game right??? Ahhh fuck it once my lil girl hits 3 then its time to start doing some mo consumin for baby #2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 12:43 PM~12713286
> *yes the oprah thing is forreal.  i was there when they were emailing her.  gallery furniture really pissed me off talking about "its not in the budget" thats a crock of shit cuz u know he gonna go spend prolly 400k on some fuckin cows at the rodeo. and i spent about 5gs on his store when i bought my furniture. but NEVER AGAIN.
> *



naw its about image....he prolly has alot of rodeo going shoppers yet very few lowriders. Or the people that support him are the same ones that do not support lowriding because they think its dangerous and if he shows he supports something that his influences dont support, he is shooting himself in the foot. Like if he supported a cat lovers function but all his clientel are dog lovers. bad analogy but you get my drift. Its all a PR thang. Maybe get support from a fire awareness organization, or someone who we could think would benefit by associating their organization with the event.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2009, 11:58 AM~12713436
> *Ha yea I feel u on dat,,,,but its part of da game right??? Ahhh fuck it once my lil girl hits 3 then its time to start doing some mo consumin for baby #2
> *


go ahead and turn in your player card :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 12:11 PM~12713541
> *go ahead and turn in your player card  :uh:
> *


Shit already got da lil girls now need da pair,,,,it aint no fun wit just one,,,,,,,,


































































Plus who da fuck asked u??? aint u got some old lady diapers to change???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2009, 12:20 PM~12713624
> *Shit already got da lil girls now need da pair,,,,it aint no fun wit just one,,,,,,,,
> Plus who da fuck asked u??? aint u got some old lady diapers to change???
> *


hattin'


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

roland is lookn alot better his eyes r opend and the swelling on his face is pretty much gone... the iv s have been took off all he has is a feeding tube in his nose..
we just came back from a nother wagon ride... this time hje got out and walked around...things r lookn good god is answering our prayers....thank you all from the bottom of our hearts........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 02:34 PM~12713744
> *roland is lookn alot better his eyes r opend and the swelling on his face is pretty much gone... the iv s have been took off all he has is a feeding tube in  his nose..
> we just came back from a nother wagon ride... this time hje got out and walked around...things r lookn good god is answering our prayers....thank you all from the bottom of our hearts........
> *


that's good news thomas and thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 11:59 AM~12712416
> *LAST NIGHT FOR THE FIRST TIME MY SON GOT OUT OF THE BED,1 OF THE NURSES SNUK A LIL WAGON IN THE ROOM AND WE PULLED ROLLAND ALL OVER THE HOSPITAL....HE LAID BACK WITH HIS ARM HANGIN OVER THE SIDE LIKE HE WAS CRUISING THE BLVD....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*NINJA HAULER: 2005 Nissan Xterra - $12900 (Ronan / Lake County )*



*Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-12-15, 5:15PM MST

OK, let me start off by saying this Xterra is only available for purchase by the manliest of men (or women). My friend, if it was possible for a vehicle to sprout chest hair and a five o'clock shadow, this Nissan would look like Tom Selleck. It is just that manly. 

It was never intended to drive to the mall so you can pick up that adorable shirt at Abercrombie & Fitch that you had your eye on. It wasn't meant to transport you to yoga class or Linens & Things. No, that's what your Prius is for. If that's the kind of car you're looking for, then just do us all a favor and stop reading right now I mean it. Just stop. 

This car was engineered by 3rd degree ninja super-warriors in the highest mountains of Japan to serve the needs of the man that cheats death on a daily basis. They didn't even consider superfluous nancy boy amenities like navigation systems (real men don't get lost), heated leather seats (a real man doesn't let anything warm his butt), or On Star (real men don't even know what the hell On Star is). 

No, this brute comes with the things us testosterone-fueled super action junkies need. It has a 265 HP engine to outrun the cops. It's got special blood/gore resistant upholstery. It even has a first-aid kit in the back. You know what the first aid kit has in it? A pint of whiskey, a stitch-your-own-wound kit and a hunk of leather to bite down on when you're operating on yourself. The Xterra also has an automatic transmission so if you're being chased by Libyan terrorists, you'll still be able to shoot your machine gun out the window and drive at the same time. It's saved my bacon more than once. 

It has room for you and the four hotties you picked up on the way to the gym to blast your pecs and hammer your glutes. There's a tow hitch to pull your 50 caliber anti-Taliban, self cooling machine gun. I also just put in a new windshield to replace the one that got shot out by The Man. 
My price on this bad boy is an incredibly low $12,900, but I'll entertain reasonable offers. And by reasonable, I mean don't walk up and tell me you'll give me $5,000 for it. That's liable to earn you a Burmese-roundhouse-sphincter-kick with a follow up three fingered eye-jab. Would it hurt? Hell yeah. Let's just say you won't be the prettiest guy at the Coldplay concert anymore. 

There's only 69,000 miles on this four-wheeled hellcat from Planet Kickass. Trust me, it will outlive you and the offspring that will carry your name. It will live on as a monument to your machismo. 

Now, go look in the mirror and tell me what you see. If it's a rugged, no holds barred, super brute he-man macho Chuck Norris stunt double, then contact me. I might be out hang-gliding or BASE jumping or just chilling with my ladies, but I'll get back to you. And when I do, we'll talk about a price over a nice glass of Schmidt while we listen to Johnny Cash. 

To sweeten the deal a little, I'm throwing in this pair of MC Hammer pants for the man with rippling quads that can't fit into regular pants. Yeah, you heard me. FREE MC Hammer pants. 

Rock on. 

[email protected]*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 02:34 PM~12713744
> *roland is lookn alot better his eyes r opend and the swelling on his face is pretty much gone... the iv s have been took off all he has is a feeding tube in  his nose..
> we just came back from a nother wagon ride... this time hje got out and walked around...things r lookn good god is answering our prayers....thank you all from the bottom of our hearts........
> *


 :thumbsup: 

ROLAND IS WANTING TO GO WITH HIS DAD AND LOOK AT NURSE ASS....... :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Them pants aint sparkly enough...imma have to pass on teh Nissan


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 12:34 PM~12713744
> *roland is lookn alot better his eyes r opend and the swelling on his face is pretty much gone... the iv s have been took off all he has is a feeding tube in  his nose..
> we just came back from a nother wagon ride... this time hje got out and walked around...things r lookn good god is answering our prayers....thank you all from the bottom of our hearts........
> *


good news :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 02:47 PM~12713852
> *Them pants aint sparkly enough...imma have to pass on teh Nissan
> *


the waist is too tight for me, i'll pass also. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 12:30 PM~12713145
> *skeet it on the fanny and save on the nanny  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2009, 12:20 PM~12713624
> *Shit already got da lil girls now need da pair,,,,it aint no fun wit just one,,,,,,,,
> Plus who da fuck asked u??? aint u got some old lady diapers to change???
> *


dzzzz nnnuuutttzzz :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 12:42 PM~12713811
> *NINJA HAULER: 2005 Nissan Xterra - $12900 (Ronan / Lake County )
> 
> *



I got one of these here Ninja Haulers.... dude forgot to mention the upholstery is also spilled milk, melted candy, cheetos dust, and caca de bebe resistant....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

vinyl upholstery? if so it aint sun-hotter-than-shit-in-houston-melt-your-thighs-to-the-seat resistant.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 01:31 PM~12714198
> *vinyl upholstery?  if so it aint sun-hotter-than-shit-in-houston-melt-your-thighs-to-the-seat resistant.
> *


Na tweed upholstery......and I forgot to mention it held up pretty good with "honey my water broke the baby is comming" ninja adventures.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 15 2009, 03:36 PM~12714230
> *Na tweed upholstery......and I forgot to mention it held up pretty good with "honey my water broke the baby is comming" ninja adventures.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jan 15 2009, 10:50 AM~12712340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man.....God is definately watching over ya'll homie!!! Your extended family is watching out for you too!!! You know, all of us unapproved by Mikey Yu folks.... :biggrin: 

Glad to hear he's up and movin around......kids bounce back much quicker than us!!! I hope to see him soon!!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 01:37 PM~12714241
> *:burn:
> *


  I wish it came with a trunk monkey though.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2009, 02:39 PM~12714249
> *beautiful blessing!!!
> :biggrin: good to hear this!!!
> colic ain't no damn joke!!! we had to take my son for car rides at 2 am......just part of the job homie....it will stop soon....then the can't wait till they talk and walk starts......then shut up and sit down starts.....hahahahaha......gotta love it!!!
> ...


yeah...she is very loveable....then the I know you aint wearing that out of the house and wtf is this video of you shaking your a$$ on youtube?!? Thats what I am afraid of. Sometimes I go in off topic and see them hot chick topics and feel weird cause I think "I'd snatch the life outta mija if I caught her doing some of this stupid sh1t but these hookas look good doing it.." does that make me a hypocrite?!? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 15 2009, 03:40 PM~12714256
> *  I wish it came with a trunk monkey though.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 03:43 PM~12714275
> *yeah...she is very loveable....then the I know you aint wearing that out of the house and wtf is this video of you shaking your a$$ on youtube?!?  Thats what I am afraid of.  Sometimes I go in off topic and see them hot chick topics and feel weird cause I think "I'd snatch the life outta mija if I caught her doing some of this stupid sh1t but these hookas look good doing it.."  does that make me a hypocrite?!?  :biggrin:
> *


glad i have a son :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rFvR7Bv9Fk...player_embedded

How the heck do you embedd videos?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 01:43 PM~12714278
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No, este trunk monkey.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 02:45 PM~12714299
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rFvR7Bv9Fk...player_embedded
> 
> How the heck do you embedd videos?
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 15 2009, 02:48 PM~12714326
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ey wuey...i asked HOW you do not can you do it for me.... :uh: :biggrin:


aahhhh ya te descubri homito...imma try it now


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 02:43 PM~12714275
> *yeah...she is very loveable....then the I know you aint wearing that out of the house and wtf is this video of you shaking your a$$ on youtube?!?  Thats what I am afraid of.  Sometimes I go in off topic and see them hot chick topics and feel weird cause I think "I'd snatch the life outta mija if I caught her doing some of this stupid sh1t but these hookas look good doing it.."  does that make me a hypocrite?!?  :biggrin:
> *



I feel it's all in how you raise them. Once they are of age, there is nothing you can do. I have 2 beautiful lil girls and I know I'm going to jail. Fk saving for college, I'm saving for a lawyer.....hahaha......I've stopped listening to a lot of rap music because of my kids. I will when I'm not around them. My kids are really into Rock music right now....Metallica, Guns n Roses especially.... they play the hell out of Guitar Hero and Rock Band.....Amaya(3) walks around singing Sweet Child O' Mine and Enter Sandman when listening to her MP3 player.....she's a trip.....

AND STOP LOOKING COCHINO.........


BUT.......





WHAT TOPIC WAS THAT AGAIN??.......HAHAHA


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 01:49 PM~12714334
> *ey wuey...i asked HOW you do not can you do it for me.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



<youtube>el url del video here</youtube>

Replace the < and > with [ and ]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2009, 02:49 PM~12714339
> *I feel it's all in how you raise them. Once they are of age, there is nothing you can do. I have 2 beautiful lil girls and I know I'm going to jail. Fk saving for college, I'm saving for a lawyer.....hahaha......I've stopped listening to a lot of rap music because of my kids. I will when I'm not around them. My kids are really into Rock music right now....Metallica, Guns n Roses especially.... they play the hell out of Guitar Hero and Rock Band.....Amaya(3) walks around singing Sweet Child O' Mine and Enter Sandman when listening to her MP3 player.....she's a trip.....
> 
> AND STOP LOOKING COCHINO.........
> ...



HAHA take your pic...off topic is full of 'em.

Oh and I am sure half of them huercas gettin naked for youtube had good upbringings...kids these days just got some screws looser than our generation.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 02:49 PM~12714334
> *ey wuey...i asked HOW you do not can you do it for me.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


you type youtube

then the vid id
and then 

/youtube

make sure u put youtube in these brackets[]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 15 2009, 02:51 PM~12714354
> *<youtube>el url del video here</youtube>
> 
> Replace the < and > with [ and ]
> *



si ya lo descubri en el quoteasso que le hice al big juanito. I need some patience danielson...pero la baby has exhausted all mine... :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 12:05 AM~12710180
> *from bar i was at earlier.. rita, dunno person in middle, and helen aka bitter sweet!
> 
> 
> ...


You know you posted this right after someone wrote they are looking for dirty girls to bid on you. So what does this mean? You want me to call my body guard on your ass?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mikey yu changed his mind and lowriders are good now.

http://www.midtownautoservice.net/blog/mid...low-rider-spot/

guess fool thought lowriders dont watch the news


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 15 2009, 11:06 AM~12712933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 15 2009, 03:26 PM~12714644
> *mikey yu changed his mind and lowriders are good now.
> 
> http://www.midtownautoservice.net/blog/mid...low-rider-spot/
> ...



He should have chosen words wisely, but Channel 39 was on a crusade to get the story that would make them look better by saying lowriders are or can be unsafe. I seen plenty of hot rod muscle car guys get fuel leaks and burst into flames in the engine bay, but I dont hear how dangerous these high horsepower cars are on the news. Why dont they do stories on how dangerous a crotch rocket is when some fool smashes into the highway median?!? The media has a vendetta against lowriders/

That mikey you guy prolly has family or friends at the newstation and they getting him some free promotional advertising. Theres about 10 dudes on here I would have sent them 2 before that mikey fool, Conrad, Shorty, Marcustoms, etc etc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Jan 15 2009, 03:02 PM~12714445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brings up something. at the upcoming events, i'd urge everyone to choose words carefully when speaking to media. its in their nature to cut and chop up things people say. i for one, wont speak to anyone.. cause i'm just a damn fool and tend to say stupid shit and i know it. they can interview you for 10 minutes, odds are they'll only use 5-10 seconds of it. and usually the part that fits their agenda. thats how it works.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

A streetshow lets call this fool and see were we can get our l1 (lowrider 1) ase certification from I looked all over ase website and can't find it :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452965 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2009, 02:58 PM~12714968
> *A streetshow lets call this fool and see were we can get our l1 (lowrider 1) ase certification from I looked all over ase website and can't find it :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i guess they just came out with that one maybe only chinos can get those


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

talk to marc of marcustoms. a "professional installer" and he'll putting in a contribution.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 04:30 PM~12715737
> *talk to marc of marcustoms.    a "professional installer"  and he'll putting in a contribution.
> *


   i was wondering where homie been at . update on bucket 68 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

http://abclocal. go. com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=6597678

To all my friends that have been wanting a poster here is your chance to come out and buy one. All proceeds will be donated to the Mechell Family.


Only a $5 donation is needed, but you can donate more.


O'Reilly Auto Parts
10940 Bissonnet St, Houston, TX 77099 on 
Saturday, January 17th starting at 11 am

Come buy a poster and show support.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I have some lowrider dvds i would like to throw into the raffle... but i am leaving for cali on saturday morning.. if i can meet up with somebody and they could post them would be good.. i have like 12 dvds big fish, truucha, rollin, sunday driver..let me know b4 i leave


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 15 2009, 04:45 PM~12715859
> *http://abclocal. go. com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=6597678
> 
> To all my friends that have been wanting a poster here is your chance to come out and buy one. All proceeds will be donated to the Mechell Family.
> ...


   tanks for the support


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 04:57 PM~12715968
> *I have some lowrider dvds i would like to throw into the raffle... but i am leaving for cali on saturday morning.. if i can meet up with somebody and they could post them would be good.. i have like 11 dvds  big fish, truucha, rollin, sunday driver..let me know b4 i leave
> *


i can meet you homie call me and dont forget sunday at esseyn park you better g=o show love :twak: :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 15 2009, 04:59 PM~12715988
> *i can meet you homie call me and dont forget sunday at esseyn park you better g=o show love  :twak:  :twak:
> *


ill be there ese.. we can meet up tomorrow ill call u :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 15 2009, 04:26 PM~12714644
> *mikey yu changed his mind and lowriders are good now.
> 
> http://www.midtownautoservice.net/blog/mid...low-rider-spot/
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 05:02 PM~12716026
> *ill be there ese.. we can meet up tomorrow ill call u  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 15 2009, 05:04 PM~12716050
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 15 2009, 05:33 PM~12715761
> *   i was wondering where homie been at . update on bucket 68 :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


getting there. all control arms molded/refinforced. rear lowers are boxed. should be layed out like pancake in couple of days.. waiting on bushings ordered. then on to the trunk. 

right kit for the right car


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

ANY RIDES OUT THERE FOR SALE ? CAPRICE 2 DOOR ANY G BODYS????


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

STREETSHOW 


I GOT THE AWARDS FOR THE SHOW FOR THE 25TH OF THIS MONTH. THEY ARE NICE AND ITS SOMETHING PEOPLE WILL KEEP, AND REMIND THEM THAT THEY HELPED ON THE RECOVERY OF LIL ROLAND. I WILL TAKE 1 TO THE MEETING ON SUNDAY SO YOU CAN LOOK AT IT.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 15 2009, 06:23 PM~12716257
> *STREETSHOW
> I GOT THE AWARDS FOR THE SHOW FOR THE 25TH OF THIS MONTH. THEY ARE NICE AND ITS SOMETHING PEOPLE WILL KEEP, AND REMIND THEM THAT THEY HELPED ON THE RECOVERY OF LIL ROLAND. I WILL TAKE 1 TO THE MEETING ON SUNDAY SO YOU CAN LOOK AT IT.
> *


engraved buckets?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 15 2009, 06:23 PM~12716255
> *ANY RIDES OUT THERE FOR SALE ? CAPRICE 2 DOOR ANY G BODYS????
> *


my homie has a 2 door box thats lifted, updated front/back clip, fresh paint, fresh interior in houston. PM me for his number


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 15 2009, 05:23 PM~12716255
> *ANY RIDES OUT THERE FOR SALE ? CAPRICE 2 DOOR ANY G BODYS????
> *


Is dis pete from bryan???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 15 2009, 05:23 PM~12716255
> *ANY RIDES OUT THERE FOR SALE ? CAPRICE 2 DOOR ANY G BODYS????
> *


I got my 95 fleet for sale!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2009, 05:30 PM~12716325
> *Is dis pete from bryan???
> *


nope it deezzz nuuttttzzzzz :0


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2009, 04:32 PM~12716343
> *I got my 95 fleet for sale!
> *


HOW MUCH YA DIS ME NOE WHAT U BEEN UP TOO?


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 15 2009, 04:28 PM~12716313
> *my homie has a 2 door box thats lifted, updated front/back clip, fresh paint, fresh interior in houston. PM me for his number
> *


REALLY DNT WANA BUY ANYTHING LIFTED OR DONE UP ALL READY LOKKIN FOR A BOX 2 DOOR REALLY DSNT NEED A MOTOR U KNW ANY


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LINK TO THE BOARD IS IN MY SIG!!

AS RESULT OF RECENT TRAGEDY TO YOUNG 3YR ROLAND, I HAVE REGEARED THE INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS RAFFLE TO SOLELY BENEFIT THE YOUNGSTER AND HIS FAMILY. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE WELLS FARGO ACCOUNT....PARTICIPATION ALLOWS FOR A GOOD CUASE AND A REWARD IN DOING SO....BELOW IS THE LINK FOR FURTHER DETAILS OF THE ACCIDENT.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452428









DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!

FOR ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS EMAIL ME, for instance if you would like to participate and are not an online Layitlow.com member "guest" [email protected]

only 150 tickets $10 dollars a ticket. NO LIMIT ENTER AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!!

1st PRIZE: Complete Body build! includes frame, custom fenders, custom paint, graphics and murals! size of choice! 20 or 16 in 

2nd PRIZE: PAINT OF CHOICE ON "YOUR"* FRAME and FENDERS, PEDAL CAR, etc.* UPGRADES EXTRA.

send payment via paypal to [email protected]
****include your screen name and number(s) in the message box!!!!******

FOR MONEY ORDERS pm/contact me for address


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

auction for the ladies.. 
starting bid $500 , winning lady gets 1 night of







with yours truely at the palace inn.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FROM THOMAS, SHRINERS TRANSPORTING HIS WIFE AND SON TOMORROW MORNING!!!*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 08:43 PM~12717112
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FROM THOMAS, SHRINERS TRANSPORTING HIS WIFE AND SON TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 07:43 PM~12717112
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FROM THOMAS, SHRINERS TRANSPORTING HIS WIFE AND SON TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> *


everything paid for???

whats the details


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 15 2009, 08:50 PM~12717168
> *everything paid for???
> 
> whats the details
> *


All what he told me is that a rep showed up to let them know that they would be transported in the morning. As far as paid for, wouldn't know. It's a step closer to recovery though. Still need to raise money for them since there will be three kids left behind that will need a helping hand.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 15 2009, 02:34 PM~12713744
> *roland is lookn alot better his eyes r opend and the swelling on his face is pretty much gone... the iv s have been took off all he has is a feeding tube in  his nose..
> we just came back from a nother wagon ride... this time hje got out and walked around...things r lookn good god is answering our prayers....thank you all from the bottom of our hearts........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 07:43 PM~12717112
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FROM THOMAS, SHRINERS TRANSPORTING HIS WIFE AND SON TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> *


good to hear!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 07:11 PM~12716807
> *auction for the ladies..
> starting bid $500 , winning lady gets 1 night of
> 
> ...


$500? Auh..............Good luck :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 15 2009, 08:15 PM~12717407
> *$500?  Auh..............Good luck :uh:
> *


worth every penny.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 08:43 PM~12717112
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FROM THOMAS, SHRINERS TRANSPORTING HIS WIFE AND SON TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> *


lorena is talking to thomas wife right now. :biggrin: very good news :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

*They are leaving tommorow at 1PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

THATS SOME GOOD NEWS. I GUESS ALL OF OUR PRAYERS GOT ANSWERED TODAY. 1 STEP DOWN A COUPLE MORE TO GO BEFORE THOMAS AND LIL ROLAND BE HITTIN SWITCHES IN THE H-TOWN.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 06:43 PM~12717112
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FROM THOMAS, SHRINERS TRANSPORTING HIS WIFE AND SON TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 06:43 PM~12717112
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FROM THOMAS, SHRINERS TRANSPORTING HIS WIFE AND SON TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> *


 :cheesy: really good news.. just got off the phone with thomas.. he is very thankful


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 08:52 PM~12717760
> *:cheesy: really good news.. just got off the phone with thomas.. he is very thankful
> *


x2 His wife Marcella said she is very thankfull for everything she is just so happy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 07:52 PM~12717760
> *:cheesy: really good news.. just got off the phone with thomas.. he is very thankful
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jan 15 2009, 07:58 PM~12717849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be at elysian park sunday to support the family in another state... :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 06:43 PM~12717112
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FROM THOMAS, SHRINERS TRANSPORTING HIS WIFE AND SON TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

No details they just called and said to get ready they are going to leave tomorrow the social worker is going tomorrow to tell them the rest of the details about payment .Let's hope they don't have to pay anything and the money we are collecting can go to them and there 3 kids here :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 08:03 PM~12717903
> *No details they just called and said to get ready they are going to leave tomorrow the social worker is going tomorrow to tell them the rest of the details about payment .Let's hope they don't have to pay anything and the money we are collecting can go to them and there 3 kids here :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 08:03 PM~12717903
> *No details they just called and said to get ready they are going to leave tomorrow the social worker is going tomorrow to tell them the rest of the details about payment .Let's hope they don't have to pay anything and the money we are collecting can go to them and there 3 kids here :biggrin:
> *


maybe mikey yu paid for it?? :dunno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I would like to thank MONA'S PARTY RENTAL they are donating a cotton candy machine, a hot dog machine, a popcorn machine, some tables and chairs for Saturday's car wash


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 10:06 PM~12717935
> *maybe mikey yu paid for it?? :dunno:
> *


He did it ninja style under the table.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 09:06 PM~12717935
> *maybe mikey yu paid for it?? :dunno:
> *


You think so :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 06:43 PM~12717112
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FROM THOMAS, SHRINERS TRANSPORTING HIS WIFE AND SON TOMORROW MORNING!!!
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2009, 09:10 PM~12717973
> *He did it ninja style under the table.
> *











he's creepin up on latin :0


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad to hear the good news.......

They will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 15 2009, 08:10 PM~12717973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or oprah?? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 09:06 PM~12717935
> *maybe mikey yu paid for it?? :dunno:
> *


if he did.. i will be his "lowrider friend" 
 


> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 09:10 PM~12717969
> *I would like to thank MONA'S PARTY RENTAL they are donating a cotton candy machine, a hot dog machine, a popcorn machine, some tables and chairs for Saturday's car wash
> *


mayne..this sounding more like all day festival then a car wash.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 08:22 PM~12718095
> *if he did..  i will be his "lowrider friend"
> 
> 
> ...


i would still say fuck him.. but thanks for the help.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 07:59 PM~12717864
> *:biggrin:
> ill be at elysian park sunday to support the family in another state... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

show , picnic, hangout, BENEFIT, I WILL DEFINETLY B THERE


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 09:22 PM~12718095
> *
> 
> mayne..this sounding more like all day festival then a car wash.
> *


anything to make peoples kids pull em over and bring more money :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 10:13 PM~12718007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 10:13 PM~12718007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't know i shaved my legs. :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

LOW_INC, lil c, *KRAZYTOYZ,* Bzauto05, Emperor Goofy



wut up juan


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 15 2009, 09:16 PM~12718652
> *LOW_INC, lil c, KRAZYTOYZ, Bzauto05, Emperor Goofy
> wut up juan
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2009, 10:11 PM~12718599
> *i didn't know i shaved my legs.  :ugh:
> *


 :ugh: Well it looks like you do :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats some good news what part of cali are they taking them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2009, 09:30 PM~12718178
> *show , picnic, hangout, BENEFIT, I WILL DEFINETLY B THERE
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody invited channel 39 to any of the events?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 10:50 PM~12719049
> *anybody invited channel 39 to any of the events?
> *


Yes I have called and emailed them but no response maybe I should go up there and talk to them :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 15 2009, 09:36 PM~12718870
> *thats some good news  what part of cali are they taking them
> *


he told me stockton, ca..thomas will be flying to cali with me on saturday and meeting up with his family in stockton...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 11:01 PM~12719175
> *Yes I have called and emailed them but no response maybe I should go up there and talk to them :biggrin:
> *


gangsta


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 11:23 PM~12719445
> *gangsta
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 11:20 PM~12719398
> *he told me stockton, ca..thomas will be flying to cali with me on saturday and meeting up with his family in stockton...
> *


hmm.. i got sis in oakland,not far from there.. hardly talk to her cause she thinks im ghetto. and usually say something, just sayin, namsayin.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man that is great news....THANK YOU GOD!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2009, 10:28 PM~12719511
> *hmm..  i got sis in oakland,not far from there.. hardly talk to her cause she thinks im ghetto.  and usually say something,  just sayin, namsayin.
> *


u are ghetto...just sayin, namsayin :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

loaded it up tonight........comin to htown....... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mickey yu would consider that trailer unsafe for road use.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 15 2009, 10:36 PM~12719611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 10:28 PM~12719502
> *:biggrin:
> *


YEP


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2009, 11:43 PM~12719726
> *mickey yu would consider that trailer unsafe for road use.
> *


.

FK A MIKEY YU!!!!!!!


WE LOWRIDIN' OVER HERE NOT RICE BURNIN........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2009, 11:36 PM~12719611
> *u are ghetto...just sayin, namsayin  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

When is auction supposed to be over


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2009, 12:41 AM~12719694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always liked those cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 12:44 AM~12720372
> *When is auction supposed to be over
> *


mine , sunday.. get your bid in.. new lower minimum bid by the way!!



starting bid $250 , winning lady gets 1 night of







with yours truely at the palace inn.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 01:49 AM~12720392
> *mine , sunday.. get your bid in.. now lower minimum bid by the way!!
> starting bid $250 , winning lady gets 1 night of
> 
> ...


in the culo :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 12:50 AM~12720397
> *in the culo :uh:
> *


if that what the winning LADY wants. but she better wash up good before hand.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 12:44 AM~12720372
> *When is auction supposed to be over
> *



springs and grant steering wheel on friday


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

okie dokie just checking


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Jan 15 2009, 05:23 PM~12716257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damm that takes me back tohigh school days thanks mac will see you sonday. -


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2009, 12:20 AM~12719398
> *he told me stockton, ca..thomas will be flying to cali with me on saturday and meeting up with his family in stockton...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2009, 12:41 AM~12719694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2009, 11:41 PM~12719694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that car is clean dont even need no paint job just some striping and take it to my shop for a hand butter wax job. if anything just touch up that fender there...so they can be riding the sooner the better. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 16 2009, 09:08 AM~12721454
> *man that car is clean dont even need no paint job just some striping and take it to my shop for a hand butter wax job. if anything just touch up that fender there...so they can be riding the sooner the better.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


has dings and scratches, will need body work and a paint job, he won't be riding soon due to being in cali.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Once the car is finshed it show be put in a super bowl pot, that will help out a lot more money wise....jus my 2cents


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

good dent on passenger fender, couple dents on hood....just counting the most noticeable ones. car is clean overall. sounds damn good. strong engine. dude was sick loading it on the trailer, then i told him what was being done with it and he was like hell yeah!!! that's bad ass!! he'll be in htown sat and wants to go to the car wash.....


he's looking for a 73-77 yr model car.....the big body style....

Caprice, Impala, T-Bird, Monte Carlo, Lincoln


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 16 2009, 09:46 AM~12721565
> *Once the car is finshed it show be put in a super bowl pot, that will help out a lot more money wise....jus my 2cents
> *


that's up to the owner to decide. i donated it, he's the owner now. good idea though, but it will have a mural of his son.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 16 2009, 01:27 AM~12720859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 07:50 AM~12721575
> *that's up to the owner to decide.  i donated it, he's the owner now.  good idea though, but it will have a mural of his son.
> *


I understand that, but they need money not a ride...the car isn't gunna help the lil boy recover any quicker....but its up too his father


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 16 2009, 10:06 AM~12721677
> *I understand that, but they need money not a ride...the car isn't gunna help the lil boy recover any quicker....but its up too his father
> *


questions have been asked to the father about the car already. the ride is separate from the fundraising and they still will need a car when they get out being that the one that burned up was their only transportation. i'll bring it up to him again in a few, go ahead and keep the grand prix if he wants to sell it and drop a thousand in his account.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 08:09 AM~12721695
> *questions have been asked to the father about the car already.  the ride is separate from the fundraising and they still will need a car when they get out being that the one that burned up was their only transportation.  i'll bring it up to him again in a few, go ahead and keep the grand prix if he wants to sell it and drop a thousand in his account.
> *


I just hope all goes well with the lil boy in cali..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Incase anyone is wondering, this vehicle was purchased months ago. Don't feel I need to tell my business but I'm sure some would probably think that I just bought the car for them instead of dropping more money into the childs account even though I have donated to the account and will continue each paycheck.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

This Sunday @ Broadway Wings on Southmore in Pasadena from 6:30pm-10pm come chill have sum wings drink sum beer have a good time...bring out the Lolowz!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 16 2009, 08:26 AM~12721830
> *This Sunday @ Broadway Wings on Southmore in Pasadena from 6:30pm-10pm come chill have sum wings drink sum beer have a good time...bring out the Lolowz!!!!!
> *


ima try and be there in this, but its gonna be close :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 16 2009, 10:09 AM~12721695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoke to Thomas in regards to the vehicle and people offering *time* to work on it. We agreed upon me keeping the vehicle and money to be donated to his account. So the car stays in my possession. Thanks to those who have offered to get him and his family back on the road but at the same time he didn't want people to think that the vehicle was more of a greed thing than a vehicle dedicated to his son. Enough on the vehicle and comments and on with the fundraising.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2009, 11:41 PM~12719694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  will it be at the show on the 25th, or not enough time?
Trying my best to make it out there, drive up to the show to show support!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jan 16 2009, 11:38 AM~12722417
> * will it be at the show on the 25th, or not enough time?
> *


read up one comment.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jan 16 2009, 10:38 AM~12722417
> * will it be at the show on the 25th, or not enough time?
> Trying my best to make it out there, drive up to the show to show support!
> *


sry read it after I hit add reply :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 16 2009, 09:26 AM~12721830
> *This Sunday @ Broadway Wings on Southmore in Pasadena from 6:30pm-10pm come chill have sum wings drink sum beer have a good time...bring out the Lolowz!!!!!
> *


AND IMA TRY TO BE THERE IN THIS.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Jan 16 2009, 09:26 AM~12721830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man fk that.....he already had plans on dedicating it to his son.....he be made to shouldn't feel that way.....he ain't asked for shit....this has all been done as donations to his family.....why take that away now?? money can still be raised and i don't see anyone else donating a car.......this is something they could come back home to.....it's not like the donations are going to stop after the car is finished....nor will it be finished over night.....so damn sad.....


car should still be done for the family.....FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY TO ENJOY.....

don't give up Thomas......yes it's just a car, but it will be yours, and if you need to sell it, i'm sure there will be many people in line.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what time does this car wash start tomoro and are we bringing our lows to display next to the main street, or are we undercover and just there to wash cars. how much are the car washes cuz my truck is dirty and i want someone in particular to wash MY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2009, 12:01 PM~12722576
> *AND IMA TRY TO BE THERE IN THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


nice rims :biggrin: tight 62


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2009, 12:01 PM~12722582
> *would be better to donate the money spent to the family in need....
> 
> my .02 cents
> ...


he said drop it, he's already heard shit from others.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2009, 10:01 AM~12722576
> *AND IMA TRY TO BE THERE IN THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good. came along way


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 11:03 AM~12722599
> *he said drop it, he's already heard shit from others.
> *



that's fked up....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2009, 11:03 AM~12722600
> *that looks good. came along way
> *


THANX MAN.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 11:02 AM~12722588
> *nice rims  :biggrin:  tight 62
> *


THANX BRUTHA :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2009, 12:10 PM~12722669
> *THANX BRUTHA :biggrin:
> *


anytime


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2009, 11:02 AM~12722586
> *so what time does this car wash start tomoro and are we bringing our lows to display next to the main street, or are we undercover and just there to wash cars.  how much are the car washes cuz my truck is dirty and i want someone in particular to wash MY SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


It starts at 12pm, Yes please bring your lowriders so we can display them for every one to see, also so we can show the community that we are going to get donations with or without them show them that the lowrider community is strong. Carwash donation minimum is 5$. Who do you want to wash your truck? :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2009, 11:03 AM~12722605
> *that's fked up....
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2009, 10:03 AM~12722600
> *that looks good. came along way
> *


X62 looks real good!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Jan 16 2009, 11:17 AM~12722735
> *X62 looks real good!!!
> *


THANX


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey+Jan 16 2009, 11:17 AM~12722735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 11:15 AM~12722723
> *It starts at 12pm, Yes please  bring your lowriders so we can display them for every one to see, also so we can show the community that we are going to get donations with or without them show them that the lowrider community is strong. Carwash donation minimum is 5$. Who do you want to wash your truck?  :0
> *


PLUS channel 45 is gonna be out there at 1pm


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

car looks good nick.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 10:15 AM~12722723
> *It starts at 12pm, Yes please  bring your lowriders so we can display them for every one to see, also so we can show the community that we are going to get donations with or without them show them that the lowrider community is strong. Carwash donation minimum is 5$. Who do you want to wash your truck?  :0
> *


ok cool. ima gonna drive it thru this big ass muddy field first :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 12:15 PM~12722723
> *It starts at 12pm, Yes please  bring your lowriders so we can display them for every one to see, also so we can show the community that we are going to get donations with or without them show them that the lowrider community is strong. Carwash donation minimum is 5$. deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuutttttttzzzzzz*


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2009, 12:23 PM~12722787
> *:yessad:  :yessad: deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuutttttttzzzzzz
> *


damn! nice catch. LOL


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 16 2009, 11:20 AM~12722758
> *Damn posted under other name :cheesy:
> 
> *


I WAS WONDERING WHO THAT WAS.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2009, 11:23 AM~12722787
> *:yessad:  :yessad: deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuutttttttzzzzzz
> *


 :angry: fucker :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2009, 11:21 AM~12722773
> *car looks good nick.....
> *


MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2009, 10:23 AM~12722787
> *:yessad:  :yessad: deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuutttttttzzzzzz
> *


lol it worked


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 10:03 AM~12722599
> *he said drop it, he's already heard shit from others.
> *



Are you serious bro? there is someone outhere taking a positive and making it into a negative already? :angry: 

I'm with mac2lac and say still build the ride for the homie and his family...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 16 2009, 12:31 PM~12722850
> *Are you serious bro? there is someone outhere taking a positive and making it into a negative already?  :angry:
> 
> I'm with mac2lac and say still build the ride for the homie and his family...
> *


Show up at the meeting Sunday, we'll discuss it there. Vehicle will still come to town. Will be the last time i donate a car and that's for sure.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

orale


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 10:34 AM~12722871
> *Show up at the meeting Sunday, we'll discuss it there.  Vehicle will still come to town.  Will be the last time i donate a car and that's for sure.
> *


Thinking about it......but if I go I won't be able to come in on ninja stealth mode status in to the topic anymore.....and may run the risk of you taking pictures, photoshoping, and saying I look like a cambodian coconut tree climber.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 16 2009, 12:39 PM~12722916
> *Thinking about it......but if I go I won't be able to come in on ninja stealth mode status in to the topic anymore.....and may run the risk of you taking pictures, photoshoping, and saying I look like a cambodian coconut tree climber.
> *


lol, i have no camera and my cellphone sucks.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2009, 12:01 PM~12722576
> *AND IMA TRY TO BE THERE IN THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


just make u bring it home safe and dont be hitting my switches wuey!!!!







































LOL!! BITCH IS FUKN CLEAN HOMIE.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Jan 15 2009, 07:23 PM~12716255
> *ANY RIDES OUT THERE FOR SALE ? CAPRICE 2 DOOR ANY G BODYS????
> *











MOST WANTED IS FOR SALE!!!! 4000 FIRM


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 09:23 AM~12721807
> *Incase anyone is wondering, this vehicle was purchased months ago.  Don't feel I need to tell my business but I'm sure some would probably think that I just bought the car for them instead of dropping more money into the childs account even though I have donated to the account and will continue each paycheck.
> *



latin, after having read this trail of msgs in reverse...I feel you dont need to validate or explain shit to ANY motherfucker that questions the kindness of your heart or your intentions. The people with questions need to put their money where there inquisitive mouths are or STFU. What business is it of theirs? How do they know you arent donating the car on top of money, or if you won the car in a raffle and its costing nothing to donate. Its sad that there are all these comadres gossiping and worrying about the wrong things. I myself dont have the funds to donate money, and like others, can only donate time. I however dont have the special skills that could make a difference towards the car project but will help where I can. I am sorry Thomas feels he can no longer accept your generosity but hopefully it can stay on the back burner in case feelings and opinions change.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 16 2009, 10:22 AM~12722291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the man's lincoln was familys only car. even after things settle down. he'll need to get himself to work. and get his family here and there. enough said!  

regarding broadway wings sunday. it'll be good for unity. and sure we can pass hat around there too!  not just saying that cause i'm fan of wings either. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 12:09 PM~12723127
> *the man's lincoln was familys only car.  even after things settle down.  he'll need to get himself to work.  and get his family here and there.  enough said!
> 
> regarding broadway wings sunday.    it'll be good for unity. and sure we can pass hat around there too!      not just saying that cause i'm fan of wings either.  :biggrin:
> *



Alterior Motives :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 12:14 PM~12723170
> *Alterior Motives :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 01:02 PM~12723071
> *latin, after having read this trail of msgs in reverse...I feel you dont need to validate or explain shit to ANY motherfucker that questions the kindness of your heart or your intentions.  The people with questions need to put their money where there inquisitive mouths are or STFU.  What business is it of theirs? How do they know you arent donating the car on top of money, or if you won the car in a raffle and its costing nothing to donate.  Its sad that there are all these comadres gossiping and worrying about the wrong things.  I myself dont have the funds to donate money, and like others, can only donate time.  I however dont have the special skills that could make a difference towards the car project but will help where I can.  I am sorry Thomas feels he can no longer accept your generosity but hopefully it can stay on the back burner in case feelings and opinions change.
> *


Believe me, it costed but it was worth giving. I could have flipped it, kept quite a bit and given a bill and kept on going and not worrying about it. I wasn't brought up to look the other way when someone was down. If I can afford it, I'll give it without asking for anything in return.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 12:02 PM~12723071
> *latin, after having read this trail of msgs in reverse...I feel you dont need to validate or explain shit to ANY motherfucker that questions the kindness of your heart or your intentions.  The people with questions need to put their money where there inquisitive mouths are or STFU.  What business is it of theirs? How do they know you arent donating the car on top of money, or if you won the car in a raffle and its costing nothing to donate.  Its sad that there are all these comadres gossiping and worrying about the wrong things.  I myself dont have the funds to donate money, and like others, can only donate time.  I however dont have the special skills that could make a difference towards the car project but will help where I can.  I am sorry Thomas feels he can no longer accept your generosity but hopefully it can stay on the back burner in case feelings and opinions change.
> *



CO-SIGNED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2009, 12:01 PM~12722582
> *don't give up Thomas......yes it's just a car, but it will be yours, and if you need to sell it, i'm sure there will be many people in line.......
> *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 12:02 PM~12723071
> *latin, after having read this trail of msgs in reverse...I feel you dont need to validate or explain shit to ANY motherfucker that questions the kindness of your heart or your intentions.  The people with questions need to put their money where there inquisitive mouths are or STFU.  What business is it of theirs? How do they know you arent donating the car on top of money, or if you won the car in a raffle and its costing nothing to donate.  Its sad that there are all these comadres gossiping and worrying about the wrong things.  I myself dont have the funds to donate money, and like others, can only donate time.  I however dont have the special skills that could make a difference towards the car project but will help where I can.  I am sorry Thomas feels he can no longer accept your generosity but hopefully it can stay on the back burner in case feelings and opinions change.
> *


First off no need for name calling no one is questioning latin for doing what he is doing everyone is just putting ideas out there so don't jump off the deep end


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 16 2009, 02:09 PM~12723678
> *First off no need for name calling no one is questioning latin for doing what he is doing everyone is just putting ideas out there so don't jump off the deep end
> *


everyone is helping out how they can and agree on the name calling. i'll try to see if i can do a couple sets also next sunday (which is the weekend we're celebrating my sons 1 yr b'day) at the carshow if i get a break from being busy. ideas are good and listened to, but at the same time there is more than just a car or time being donated to the family on my part and i'm sure others that are offering time. everything can be discussed at the meeting and hope you can make it out there john. been a while since we've chilled.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 16 2009, 01:09 PM~12723678
> *First off no need for name calling no one is questioning latin for doing what he is doing everyone is just putting ideas out there so don't jump off the deep end
> *


Are you sure absolutely no one is? If that were so, none of whats going on would be going on. Sometimes going off the deep end is a little unavoidable because some people just out to push you into it.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 01:16 PM~12723746
> *everyone is helping out how they can and agree on the name calling.  i'll try to see if i can do a couple sets also next sunday (which is the weekend we're celebrating my sons 1 yr b'day) aant the carshow if i get a break from being busy.  ideas are good and listened to, but at the same time there is more than just a car or time being donated to the family on my part and i'm sure others that are offering time.  everything can be discussed at the meeting and hope you can make it out there john.  been a while since we've chilled.
> *


Hey if you can't make it cool I spoke with short dog and we will take care of it but if you can that would good too cuz its been a while


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

so is any one comming to the show? early registration ends the 23, and space is limited. let me know. LOOKING FOR LOWRIDES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 16 2009, 02:25 PM~12723816
> *Hey if you can't make it cool I spoke with short dog and we will take care of it but if you can that would good too cuz  its been a while
> *


You know it bro'ham.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 16 2009, 02:25 PM~12723817
> *so is any one comming to the show? early registration ends the 23, and space is limited. let me know. LOOKING FOR LOWRIDES
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 16 2009, 02:25 PM~12723817
> *so is any one comming to the show? early registration ends the 23, and space is limited. let me know. LOOKING FOR LOWRIDES
> *


No, we got more important things to take care of, thank you come again.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

oh is that rite?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 16 2009, 02:29 PM~12723852
> *oh is that rite?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 16 2009, 02:29 PM~12723852
> *oh is that rite?
> *


 :uh: 
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 01:21 PM~12723786
> *Are you sure absolutely no one is?  If that were so, none of whats going on would be going on.  Sometimes going off the deep end is a little unavoidable because some people just out to push you into it.
> *


Who pushed who this is the internet I'm on here all the time and read there is a lot of stupid stuff said on here and so what when people go off the deep end all that dose is make that person look and sound like an ass ..... here is something to live by its always best to keep your mouth shut and be thought of as a fool then to open it and remove all dought ........think about it


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

damn some things never change. :dunno: Fuck it , fight hate with love :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just got these pics sent to me,.... spies!!! hno: 





















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 12:27 PM~12723832
> *No, we got more important things to take care of, thank you come again.
> *


x26,000


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: cali rydah, *Lady_Ace*, latinkustoms4ever
did the pm answer your question???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 02:37 PM~12723927
> *Just got these pics sent to me,.... spies!!!  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


mickey yu


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 02:43 PM~12723976
> *mickey yu
> *


nikkah after my new sentimental value thunderchicken! hno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 12:37 PM~12723927
> *Just got these pics sent to me,.... spies!!!  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 16 2009, 02:51 PM~12724022
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 15 2009, 08:10 PM~12717969
> *I would like to thank MONA'S PARTY RENTAL they are donating a cotton candy machine, a hot dog machine, a popcorn machine, some tables and chairs for Saturday's car wash
> *


Great!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 02:45 PM~12723992
> *nikkah after my new sentimental value thunderchicken!  hno:
> *


i got your back foo 






















































































way back porque los pedos que te echas.mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :barf:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 16 2009, 12:09 PM~12723678
> *First off no need for name calling no one is questioning latin for doing what he is doing everyone is just putting ideas out there so don't jump off the deep end
> *


Co-signed


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lady_Ace, *Bitter Sweet*, The Truth, *Miss "B"*, dj short dog, ricndaregal, latinkustoms4ever, HEX48 
:wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 02:53 PM~12724041
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lady_Ace, Bitter Sweet, The Truth, Miss "B", dj short dog, ricndaregal, latinkustoms4ever, HEX48
> :wave:
> *


whos that :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 12:56 PM~12724056
> *whos that :0
> *


deeezzzz nnuuutttzzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 02:52 PM~12724036
> *i got your back foo
> way back porque los pedos que te echas.mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :barf:
> *


*i'll guard my t'chicken like a blackman guards his popeyes 2 piece dinner, extra crispy 1 leg and a thigh with regular side of beans n rice and biscuit!*


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 12:53 PM~12724041
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lady_Ace, Bitter Sweet, The Truth, Miss "B", dj short dog, ricndaregal, latinkustoms4ever, HEX48
> :wave:
> *


Hi! :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2009, 02:56 PM~12724065
> *deeezzzz nnuuutttzzzzz
> *


that is so last year :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2009, 01:56 PM~12724065
> *deeezzzz nnuuutttzzzzz
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 02:57 PM~12724068
> *i'll guard my t'chicken like a blackman guards his popeyes 2 piece dinner, extra crispy 1 leg and a thigh with regular side of beans n rice and biscuit!
> 
> 
> ...


you got me hungry guey :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 02:57 PM~12724072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 16 2009, 12:57 PM~12724068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 02:57 PM~12724071
> *that is so last year :uh:
> *


he got that a$$ though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2009, 02:59 PM~12724090
> *thats racist  :biggrin:
> *


got this miggah hungry though.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 10:15 AM~12722723
> *It starts at 12pm, Yes please  bring your lowriders so we can display them for every one to see, also so we can show the community that we are going to get donations with or without them show them that the lowrider community is strong. Carwash donation minimum is 5$. Who do you want to wash your truck?  :0
> *


People that are helping should get there before 12 and be ready to work at 12. My 2 cents.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 12:59 PM~12724093
> *he got that a$$ though.
> *


yea and not the gay way :uh:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 12:56 PM~12724056
> *whos that :0
> *


Its these LLLLIIIIIIPPPPPPPSSSS!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 16 2009, 12:33 PM~12723895
> *Who pushed who this is the internet I'm on here all the time and read there is a lot of stupid stuff said on here and so what when people go off the deep end all that dose is make that person look and sound like an ass ..... here is something to live by its always best to keep your mouth shut and be thought of as a fool then to open it and remove all dought ........think about it
> *


John I don't understand a damm word u wrote!!...lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 01:00 PM~12724097
> *got this miggah hungry though.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 02:59 PM~12724093
> *he got that a$$ though.
> *


no


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 16 2009, 02:00 PM~12724098
> *People that are helping should get there before 12 and be ready to work at 12.  My 2 cents.
> *


Your 2 cents are greatly appreciated we ask if you are going to help get there at 10 or before 12pm thank you


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> Its these LLLLIIIIIIPPPPPPPSSSS!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> Its these LLLLIIIIIIPPPPPPPSSSS!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]


caution: los capitanes are on they're way


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 03:03 PM~12724127
> *caution: los capitanes are on they're way
> *


lol


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 02:03 PM~12724127
> *caution: los capitanes are on they're way
> *


lol I already told her


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:03 PM~12724121
> *Your 2 cents are greatly appreciated we ask if you are going to help get there at 10 or before 12pm thank you
> *


 :uh: on a saturday.ok its for a good cause ill do it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 03:03 PM~12724127
> *caution: los capitanes are on they're way
> *


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 01:03 PM~12724127
> *caution: los capitanes are on they're way
> *


 HOW MANY CAPITANES DO I GET PER TOPIC?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> HOW MANY CAPITANES DO I GET PER TOPIC?
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> HOW MANY CAPITANES DO I GET PER TOPIC?
> [/b]


probably not that many in lowrider general.but once you get in off topic.mayne your gonna get fools asking you to marry them. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 03:08 PM~12724183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt know you had a boat


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> HOW MANY CAPITANES DO I GET PER TOPIC?
> [/b]


i dont know the ratio, but the majority of them can be found in this topic.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 03:10 PM~12724191
> *i dont know the ratio, but the majority of them can be found in this topic.
> *


i think devious is going to ask you if your hot


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 02:08 PM~12724183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BOATS AND HOES

BOATS AND HOES

GOTTA HAVE ME MY

BOATS AND HOES


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 02:09 PM~12724187
> *probably not that many in lowrider general.but once you get in off topic.mayne your gonna get fools asking you to marry them. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: I have two marriage proposals :biggrin:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 01:08 PM~12724183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UR AN OLD WHITEE GUY?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:12 PM~12724203
> *:yes: I have two marriage proposals :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 16 2009, 01:29 PM~12723852
> *oh is that rite?
> *


smoke one 



> Its these LLLLIIIIIIPPPPPPPSSSS!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :uh: aint falling for it :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 03:10 PM~12724190
> *didnt know you had a boat
> *


not me son, i'm happily married. :angel:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 16 2009, 02:01 PM~12724103
> *John I don't understand a damm word u wrote!!...lol
> *


Ill break it down for you latter


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 03:13 PM~12724223
> *
> :uh:  aint falling for it    :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 16 2009, 11:42 AM~12722933
> *just make u bring it home safe and dont be hatting my switches wuey!!!!
> LOL!!  BITCH IS FUKN CLEAN HOMIE.....
> *


I HAVE NEVER BEEN IN A CAR THAT REQUIRES HATTING SWITCHES. BUT THANX ANYWAYS WUEY ! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 02:13 PM~12724223
> *
> :uh:  aint falling for it    :scrutinize:
> *


 :twak: she is a she and she is very pretty :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2009, 03:15 PM~12724242
> *I HAVE NEVER BEEN IN A CAR THAT REQUIRES HATTING SWITCHES.  BUT THANX ANYWAYS WUEY ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:15 PM~12724243
> *:twak: she is a she and she is very pretty  :0 :biggrin:
> *


you fucked up now.your going to get pms saying you got pics


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 01:15 PM~12724243
> *:twak: she is a she and she is very pretty  :0 :biggrin:
> *


AWW THANK U!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> AWW THANK U!
> [/b]


 :uh:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 01:19 PM~12724277
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 16 2009, 02:11 PM~12724196
> *BOATS AND HOES
> 
> BOATS AND HOES
> ...






 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 01:20 PM~12724285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> AWW THANK U!
> [/b]


TOGTFO
:biggrin: 
I popped her cherry :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 16 2009, 01:33 PM~12723895
> *Who pushed who this is the internet I'm on here all the time and read there is a lot of stupid stuff said on here and so what when people go off the deep end all that dose is make that person look and sound like an ass ..... here is something to live by its always best to keep your mouth shut and be thought of as a fool then to open it and remove all dought ........think about it
> *


yes o wise confucious :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:20 PM~12724285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"pu$$y pirate" lmao! is this from a movie or what?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 03:22 PM~12724310
> *"pu$$y pirate"  lmao!  is this from a movie or what?
> *


Stepbrothers


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:20 PM~12724285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 02:22 PM~12724310
> *"pu$$y pirate"  lmao!  is this from a movie or what?
> *


yes it is a funny ass movie


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 01:21 PM~12724296
> *TOGTFO
> :biggrin:
> I popped her cherry :biggrin:
> *


TOGTFO?? UMMM WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:24 PM~12724325
> *yes it is a funny ass movie
> *


got to check it out


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 02:24 PM~12724325
> *yes it is a funny ass movie
> *


have to add it to the netflix


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 01:26 PM~12724335
> *got to check it out
> *



If you like stupid funny movies you'll like it................... "step brothers"


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> TOGTFO?? UMMM WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?
> [/b]


Tits
Or
Get 
The
Fuck 
Out!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 03:34 PM~12724413
> *Tits
> Or
> Get
> ...


are you going to show your tits :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 02:36 PM~12724432
> *are you going to show your tits :0
> *


he doesn't have tits he has man boobies and they are nice and supple :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 02:34 PM~12724413
> *Tits
> Or
> Get
> ...


i got your back  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:38 PM~12724447
> *he doesn't have tits he has man boobies and they are nice and supple :biggrin:
> *


man boobies tits there the same shit


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 02:41 PM~12724472
> *man boobies tits there the same shit
> *


nu uh :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:42 PM~12724477
> *nu uh :angry:
> *


do you know who i am


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

im the juggernaut bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 03:44 PM~12724504
> *im the juggernaut bitch
> 
> 
> ...


el pitohead


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 02:44 PM~12724504
> *im the juggernaut bitch
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say the Walrus googoo ga choo


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 03:47 PM~12724525
> *I was gonna say the Walrus googoo ga choo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 01:39 PM~12724451
> *i got your back   :biggrin:
> *


OHH OK GOTCHA..HEY IM LEARNING THA ABBREVIATIONS LOL!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> OHH OK GOTCHA..HEY IM LEARNING THA ABBREVIATIONS LOL!
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> OHH OK GOTCHA..HEY IM LEARNING THA ABBREVIATIONS LOL!
> [/b]


  so where are dem titties?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 02:58 PM~12724617
> * so where are dem titties?
> *


I think she already gtfo...no luck this time


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 02:59 PM~12724629
> *I think she already gtfo...no luck this time
> *


she came back
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 03:58 PM~12724617
> * so where are dem titties?
> *


here i know these are the ones you really like

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 03:03 PM~12724668
> *here i know these are the ones you really like
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:05 PM~12724677
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You get my email? I havent gotten it cause I'd see it on my phone...oh well...maybe my hotmail dont like your AOL.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 03:06 PM~12724693
> *You get my email?  I havent gotten it cause I'd see it on my phone...oh well...maybe my hotmail dont like your AOL.
> *


I didn't get , your hot mail is a *** :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 04:07 PM~12724701
> *I didn't get , your hot  mail is a *** :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 03:03 PM~12724668
> *here i know these are the ones you really like
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahahaha! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you son of a bitch!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

my hotmail works, I been sending , receiving and getting replies to emails all day. from the PC or BB...its just AOL. Its not receiving or sending anything. email my nmeimage address.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 04:03 PM~12724668
> *here i know these are the ones you really like
> 
> 
> ...


this topic went to sh!t as soon as illinois came in again. fk this.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

www.cornbreadd.tv


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 02:10 PM~12724723
> *wahahahahahaha!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you son of a bitch!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 02:03 PM~12724668
> *here i know these are the ones you really like
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUNNY BUT NOT CUTE AT ALL!!! :rofl:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 03:13 PM~12724760
> *this topic went to sh!t as soon as illinois came in again.  fk this.
> *


 :uh: this coming from the texan that texts us to talk shit in his topic! :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 03:25 PM~12724858
> *:uh: this coming from the texan that texts us to talk shit in his topic! :uh:
> *


aye chisme :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 02:15 PM~12724243
> *:twak: she is a she and she is very pretty  :0 :biggrin:
> *


but is she hot? and see if she wanna bid on the Night Of Pleasure @ Palace Inn auction.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> THATS FUNNY BUT NOT CUTE AT ALL!!!  :rofl:
> [/b]


 :uh: thats not me though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *louies90,Jan 16 2009, 04:25 PM~12724858]
> :uh: this coming from the texan that texts us to talk shit in his topic! :uh:
> *_


_
but i got my bish to do it quick. lmao!_


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 03:30 PM~12724910
> *but is she hot?     and see if she wanna bid on the Night Of Pleasure @ Palace Inn auction.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 03:32 PM~12724931
> *:uh: thats not me though.
> *


don't lie to the woman :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 03:34 PM~12724945
> *but i got my bish to do it quick.  lmao!
> *


 :uh: good thing it wasnt me. bowties was here first. :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:35 PM~12724953
> *:yes:
> *


like hittable on the side but keep your old lady or like leave it all behind for? :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:36 PM~12724960
> *don't lie to the woman :0
> *


  im much better looking then that flabby tittied white boy! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 04:36 PM~12724965
> *:uh: good thing it wasnt me. bowties was here first. :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 03:37 PM~12724982
> * im much better looking then that flabby tittied white boy! :angry:
> *


firms breasts are always better than flabby ones


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jan 16 2009, 03:35 PM~12724953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 03:37 PM~12724980
> *like hittable on the side but keep your old lady or like leave it all behind for? :0
> *


 would have to say YES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 03:37 PM~12724982
> * im much better looking then that flabby tittied white boy! :angry:
> *


I beg to differ :0 :biggrin: J/k :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 03:38 PM~12724985
> *:buttkick:
> *


  i consider the source. you are 43 yrs old now. :ugh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 03:38 PM~12724993
> *    how much shipped?
> *


She is gonna be at the carwash :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 04:41 PM~12725019
> * i consider the source. you are 43 yrs old now. :ugh:
> *


damn son, haven't even reached 40 yet. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:41 PM~12725021
> *She is gonna be at the carwash :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


still think its one of these fools playing games. prolly wearing skirt and everything, just to get into the roll. :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:40 PM~12725014
> *I beg to differ :0  :biggrin:  J/k :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:  

im still better lookin


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:39 PM~12725001
> *would have to say YES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes to which one?!?! Side action worth risking or leave it all behind cause she that dayum fine?!? 

Thats one way to get a lot of capitanes to wash their cars


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 04:42 PM~12725032
> *:0
> still think its one of these fools playing games.  prolly wearing skirt and everything, just to get into the roll.    :ugh:
> *


don't say nice rack, i fked up once :banghead:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 03:43 PM~12725044
> *yes to which one?!?!  Side action worth risking  or leave it all behind cause she that dayum fine?!?
> 
> Thats one way to get a lot of capitanes to wash their cars
> *


I sent you a pic of her and her friend :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 03:43 PM~12725044
> *yes to which one?!?!  Side action worth risking  or leave it all behind cause she that dayum fine?!?
> 
> Thats one way to get a lot of capitanes to wash their cars
> *


 :0 thats what it is. htown aces sitting at computer in skirt.. thinkin all this up. thats kinda devious uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:47 PM~12725086
> *I sent you a pic of her and her friend :biggrin:
> *


*ahem* fwd


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:47 PM~12725086
> *I sent you a pic of her and her friend :biggrin:
> *


Oh siznap!! Wait which one....wait...both ...yeah how much for both shipped as a package deal?!? :biggrin: 

Ok so which one is she the hot one or the hot one?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 03:49 PM~12725100
> **ahem*  fwd
> *


*ahem* no cause of the comment above :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 03:49 PM~12725104
> *Oh siznap!!  Wait which one....wait...both ...yeah how much for both shipped as a package deal?!?  :biggrin:
> 
> Ok so which one is she the hot one or the hot one?
> *


The hot one with the black dress not the red dress :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 04:13 PM~12724760
> *this topic went to sh!t as soon as illinois came in again.  fk this.
> *


x2


> THATS FUNNY BUT NOT CUTE AT ALL!!!  :rofl:
> [/b]


wasnt going for cute.thats how he really looks like


> _Originally posted by louies90+Jan 16 2009, 04:32 PM~12724931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:49 PM~12725111
> **ahem* no cause of the comment above :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Seen em both before but when I wasnt off limits they was, now I am and they aint. Cruel cruel fate! :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 03:51 PM~12725122
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jan 16 2009, 04:37 PM~12724980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 04:48 PM~12725093
> *:0  thats what it is.    htown aces sitting at computer in skirt..  thinkin all this up.  thats kinda devious  uffin:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 03:52 PM~12725130
> *:0
> 
> te gustan las viejas o que :angry:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 04:53 PM~12725139
> *:uh:
> *


fo real hmmmmmmmmm interesting


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 03:52 PM~12725130
> *:0
> 
> te gustan las viejas o que :angry:
> ...



feelin a little insecure?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*15 User(s)* are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lady_Ace, H-TOWN_ACE, 713Lowriderboy, HEX48, Hobbychunt1, Homer Pimpson, Gallo, H-TOWN BOMBER


Miss "B" drawing a crowd.. i'm out of here. i don't wait in no lines, don't care how fine a heffa is.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 04:55 PM~12725153
> *feelin a little insecure?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 03:55 PM~12725156
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lady_Ace, H-TOWN_ACE, 713Lowriderboy, HEX48, Hobbychunt1, Homer Pimpson, Gallo, H-TOWN BOMBER
> Miss "B" drawing a crowd.. i'm out of here.  i don't wait in no lines, don't care how fine a heffa is.
> *


 :uh: if she was a tranny i bet you would stand in line :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:56 PM~12725165
> *:uh: if she was a tranny i bet you would stand in line :0
> *


but she ain't.. so there it is.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 03:49 PM~12725111
> **ahem* no cause of the comment above :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


*ahem* how about over here? :cheesy:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 02:57 PM~12725170
> *but she ain't.. so there it is.
> *


NOPE I SURE AINT...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> NOPE I SURE AINT...
> [/b]


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 16 2009, 03:02 PM~12725220
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still ain't falling for it. imma go check my porfolio. i'm trying to get arab type money.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> NOPE I SURE AINT...
> [/b]


nope you definitely aint.. :cheesy:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 02:56 PM~12725165
> *:uh: if she was a tranny i bet you would stand in line :0
> *



I'M OUT PEEPS LATERZ C U 2MORROW LORENA :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> :nono:
> [/b]


 :twak:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Whats the address for the car wash tomorrow?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> I'M OUT PEEPS LATERZ C U 2MORROW LORENA  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


imma have to go look for my stalking pics of you from back in the days... :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 04:11 PM~12725300
> *imma have to go look for my stalking pics of you from back in the days... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 04:12 PM~12725311
> *:0
> *


 :angry: where is my pic?


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 16 2009, 03:09 PM~12725276
> *nope you definitely aint.. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 04:15 PM~12725341
> *:angry: where is my pic?
> *


ask her for it


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 04:16 PM~12725348
> *ask her for it
> *


 :angry: you sent one to dualculo and not me. what kind of chet is that? thought we was friends?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 16 2009, 04:17 PM~12725372
> *:angry: you sent one to dualculo and not me. what kind of chet is that? thought we was friends?
> *


We are but she sent it to him not me i was j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 Kellogg stock +1.88


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 04:19 PM~12725392
> *We are but she sent it to him not me i was j/k
> *


 :angry: well i asked for the boobies and she ignored me! :angry: 

i hate texas.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok starting bid on her pics 20$ :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Car wash address?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

ok on the realz gotta go talk to ya'll in a bit :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 16 2009, 05:21 PM~12725431
> *Car wash address?
> *


x2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 05:36 PM~12725584
> *x2
> *


In one of the other post it said Bissonnet and Wilcrest but o'riellies website doesn't show a store there.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 16 2009, 04:39 PM~12725597
> *In one of the other post it said Bissonnet and Wilcrest but o'riellies website doesn't show a store there.
> *


Thats right by my job....I turn off of wilcrest onto bissonet and go down to HWY6 to go home.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I found this:

10940 Bissonnet Street 
Houston, TX 77099 
(281) 498-1700


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 16 2009, 12:25 PM~12723817
> *so is any one comming to the show? early registration ends the 23, and space is limited. let me know. LOOKING FOR LOWRIDES
> *


me and my trucking - dubs- cars crew are going  , even tough is far far from me :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Its next to a CVS which is at the corner of Wilcrest and Bissonet, there USED to be a discount tire across the street


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2009, 05:49 PM~12725700
> *me and my trucking - dubs- cars crew are going  , even tough is far far from me :biggrin:
> *


Houston Stylez will be there too  even though its almost a 45 mile drive for me.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 16 2009, 03:58 PM~12725802
> *Houston Stylez will be there too   even though its almost a 45 mile drive for me.
> *


its a good show, except 4 been on a sat :uh: ,


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2009, 04:49 PM~12725700
> *me and my trucking - dubs- cars crew are going  , even tough is far far from me :biggrin:
> *


ha
x2


you can see it from your house whey!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 16 2009, 04:39 PM~12725597
> *In one of the other post it said Bissonnet and Wilcrest but o'riellies website doesn't show a store there.
> *


 :uh: google maps bitch. learn how to use it!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 16 2009, 04:08 PM~12725901
> *ha
> x2
> you can see it from your house whey!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2009, 06:08 PM~12725900
> *its a good show, except 4 been on a sat :uh: ,
> *


Never mind I was talking about the car wash.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 16 2009, 04:13 PM~12725938
> *Never mind I was talking about the car wash.
> *


we r going there 4 sure too


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the updates on Rolland! That's GREAT news!! I'm so happy to hear it. Keep us updated.

I can't wait to see some pics from the car wash tomorrow. I hope it brings in lots of money to help the family!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

look close at interior pic. notice the cat? looking like fool woke em up when he opened the door to take a pic? :roflmao: :roflmao: 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...2B%2B%26fvi%3D1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

almost forgot.. i had listed the car wash on channel 13's calander thru their website. some female from there called this morning, to verify location and time. sounds like they gonna pop in.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

lets get this crackin!!! its friday!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 08:23 AM~12721807
> *Incase anyone is wondering, this vehicle was purchased months ago.  Don't feel I need to tell my business but I'm sure some would probably think that I just bought the car for them instead of dropping more money into the childs account even though I have donated to the account and will continue each paycheck.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 16 2009, 08:15 PM~12727512
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you pulled the "showed you mine,now show me yours" move.


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

whats good fellas my step dad is looking for a 81-82 chevy silverado or a 74 kutty with the floor shift you know where to find one out yo way holla at cha boi pm me thanks yo :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

what time is the meeting at conrads


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 16 2009, 02:33 PM~12723895
> *deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuttttttttzzzzz*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Jan 16 2009, 09:29 PM~12727649
> * what time is the meeting at conrads
> *


4pm Sunday.

Did a donation through paypal earlier this week. Will pay $50.00 for the carwash tomorrow, early in the morning though. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 16 2009, 03:58 PM~12725802
> *Houston Stylez will be there too   even though its almost a 45 mile drive for me.
> *


call me foo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2009, 08:49 PM~12727863
> *call me foo
> *


need a ride huh? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Auction for 2 Gig Thumbdrive. Winner can delete the music I left on it when they win it. :ugh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12727934


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 08:45 PM~12727809
> *4pm Sunday.
> 
> Did a donation through paypal earlier this week.  Will pay $50.00 for the carwash tomorrow, early in the morning though.  :biggrin:
> *



thanks for the info: carnal, unfortunally I have 2 work 2morrow
and wouldnot be able 2 make it 2 d wash.but some of my family
will be heading that way.see yall sunday, (low riding our way of life)


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 07:45 PM~12727809
> *4pm Sunday.
> 
> Did a donation through paypal earlier this week.  Will pay $50.00 for the carwash tomorrow, early in the morning though.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 06:47 PM~12726722
> *look close at interior pic. notice the cat? looking like fool woke em up when he opened the door to take a pic?      :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...2B%2B%26fvi%3D1
> *


i asked em if cat was included.. 

reply:sure i will throw in a free dog too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 07:56 PM~12727925
> *need a ride huh?  :uh:
> *


nope.. elco is just fine


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 09:59 PM~12727954
> *Auction for 2 Gig Thumbdrive.  Winner can delete the music I left on it when they win it.  :ugh:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12727934
> *


2nd - 2 gig thumbdrive

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12728286


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2009, 09:19 PM~12728179
> *nope.. elco is just fine
> *


  good to hear.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

cali send me your # am already driving to cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 16 2009, 08:43 PM~12728432
> *cali send me your # am already driving to cali
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 08:42 PM~12728420
> *  good to hear.
> *


still smokes a lil, but it will be at car wash..
bitch is dirty too.. busted a hydraulic hoes in the back..oil mist all over..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2009, 08:54 PM~12728548
> *still smokes a lil, but it will be at car wash..
> bitch is dirty too.. busted a hydraulic hoes in the back..oil mist all over..
> *


   old friend MARIA might stop by :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2009, 09:54 PM~12728548
> *still smokes a lil, but it will be at car wash..
> bitch is dirty too.. busted a hydraulic hoes in the back..oil mist all over..
> *


must not have been Mikey Yu approved hoses.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 08:57 PM~12728577
> *must not have been Mikey Yu approved hoses.
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 16 2009, 08:57 PM~12728571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin solenoid wire came off.. grounded out or something.. bitch over locked...
chains come in handy..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2009, 03:15 PM~12724242
> *I HAVE NEVER BEEN IN A CAR THAT REQUIRES HATTING SWITCHES.  BUT THANX ANYWAYS WUEY ! :biggrin:
> *


ment to say hitting!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 16 2009, 09:13 PM~12728716
> *ugh.. fuck that bitch.. she didnt wanna give ol darkness no play
> 
> fuckin solenoid wire came off.. grounded out or something.. bitch over locked...
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Exact address

10940 Bissonnet St
Houston, TX 77099 281-498-1700 

sorry so late


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2009, 09:36 PM~12727718
> *deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz nuuuuuuuuuttttttttzzzzz
> *


SLIM WHY U SPYING ON ME!!!!! :biggrin: HOPPER ALMOST READY PUTOS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 16 2009, 09:38 PM~12728974
> *SLIM WHY U SPYING ON ME!!!!!  :biggrin: HOPPER ALMOST READY PUTOS
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 11:38 PM~12728967
> *Exact address
> 
> 10940 Bissonnet St
> ...


going to quote that so that i can find it easily in the morning. thanks. btw, is this past the beltway? near hwy6?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2009, 10:39 PM~12728982
> *:0
> *


you ready to hold someones hand tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 09:42 PM~12729019
> *you ready to hold someones hand tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :0 yea streetshpw said the same thing..i got some hennessy for the ride to the airport..he should be good after a few shots


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 16 2009, 09:38 PM~12728974
> *SLIM WHY U SPYING ON ME!!!!!  :biggrin: HOPPER ALMOST READY PUTOS
> *


 :0 , housecall? shopcall? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 09:38 PM~12728967
> *Exact address
> 
> 10940 Bissonnet St
> ...


from what time yall b there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i need marcelo from rollerz only number aka cartier hit me on the pm


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2009, 09:48 PM~12729069
> *from what time yall b there
> *


QUE ONDA BOILER 
uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jan 16 2009, 09:51 PM~12729111
> *QUE ONDA BOILER
> uffin:
> *


 :0 que onda :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2009, 10:48 PM~12729069
> *from what time yall b there
> *


We are going to be up there at 10am and the carwash start at 12pm to 7pm


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2009, 10:56 PM~12729160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have flyers ready for that show?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 09:57 PM~12729174
> *Do you have flyers ready for that show?
> *


LAYOUT DONE I NEED TO SEE IF SOME ONE CAN PRINT EM


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

ok dont have any cash right now just had a baby and will miss 1 week of work but i got 5 brand new truucha videos will auction them separate shipping will be included anywhere in the 48 us states the volumes i have are 2 of #11, #13, #10 and volume #15 remember each is separate, so bidding will start at $10 each, and they are brand new and sealed will post pics when i get home from hospital i will only accept paypal so i can transfer the cash asap


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2009, 11:48 PM~12729082
> *i need marcelo from rollerz only number aka cartier hit me on the pm
> *


sending pm


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 10:41 PM~12729013
> *going to quote that so that i can find it easily in the morning.  thanks.  btw, is this past the beltway?  near hwy6?
> *


http://www.mapquest.com/maps?name=O'RE...RESS&id=9457983


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2009, 09:55 PM~12729152
> *:0  que onda  :scrutinize:
> *


TONKA GUEY 
:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 10:01 PM~12729208
> *sending pm
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2009, 10:59 PM~12729191
> *LAYOUT DONE I NEED TO SEE IF SOME ONE CAN PRINT EM
> *


O ok I figured we could pass them out at the carwash :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 10:02 PM~12729227
> *O ok I figured we could pass them out at the carwash :biggrin:
> *


I TRY BUT NOT ENOUGH TIME


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jan 16 2009, 10:01 PM~12729214
> *TONKA GUEY
> :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


knew it was u wuey :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2009, 11:04 PM~12729240
> *I TRY BUT NOT ENOUGH TIME
> *


Yeah i figured id ask anyway :biggrin:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2009, 10:07 PM~12729271
> *knew it was u wuey :biggrin:
> *


SIMONE LIMON 
:loco: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 10:12 PM~12729326
> *Yeah i figured id ask anyway :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME KINKOS CLOSE ????? :420:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 07:21 PM~12727569
> *:0    you pulled the "showed you mine,now show me yours" move.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2009, 11:13 PM~12729343
> *WHAT TIME KINKOS CLOSE ????? :420:
> *


11pm to late :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 11:25 PM~12729460
> *11pm to late :biggrin:
> *


he can go in the morning? :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 10:27 PM~12729484
> *he can go in the morning?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2009, 11:27 PM~12729484
> *he can go in the morning?  :dunno:
> *


True


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 17 2009, 12:13 AM~12729347
> *:yes:
> *


where's your boy patrick been at as of late? last time i saw him was in those toilido pics you posted. tell him i said what's up and nice legs.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 10:48 PM~12729693
> *where's your boy patrick been at as of late?  last time i saw him was in those toilido pics you posted.  tell him i said what's up and nice legs.
> 
> 
> ...


gay :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 12:49 AM~12729700
> *gay  :uh:
> *


THAT'S RACIST! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 10:50 PM~12729704
> *THAT'S RACIST!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nope sexist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 16 2009, 10:38 PM~12729593
> *True
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jan 15 2009, 11:59 AM~12712416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 15 2009, 03:51 PM~12714357
> *HAHA take your pic...off topic is full of 'em.*


*ssshhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jan 16 2009, 02:15 PM~12724242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ASP_Productions_@Jan 16 2009, 07:37 PM~12726662
> *Thanks for the updates on Rolland! That's GREAT news!! I'm so happy to hear it. Keep us updated.
> 
> I can't wait to see some pics from the car wash tomorrow. I hope it brings in lots of money to help the family!!
> *


*x61*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

off to the airport :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 06:28 AM~12731181
> *off to the airport  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 07:28 AM~12731181
> *off to the airport  :biggrin:
> *


Good luck :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2009, 09:56 PM~12729160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT NEXT SUNDAY...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 06:39 AM~12731201
> *
> *


WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FUNDRAISER MEETING FOR THOMAS AND HIS FAMILY THIS SUNDAY HOSTED BY THE HLC @ SUN GOD KUSTOMS 4PM MORE INFO GOOFY 832 213 8219


*EVERYONE WELCOME*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2009, 07:07 AM~12731259
> *WUT UP HOMIE
> *


wass up goffy fixing to leave the house to try get these flyers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2009, 09:59 PM~12729191
> *LAYOUT DONE I NEED TO SEE IF SOME ONE CAN PRINT EM
> *


hit up strange


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2009, 07:47 AM~12731383
> *hit up strange
> *


what it do pinche way :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

picking up the title to the vehicle and will let my wife take it to the da's office and store it/put in system until the vehicle is complete and ready to transfer. won't be able to make the carwash due to this and other things that came up. see you all tomorrow though and will be making another paypal deposit tonight.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2009, 07:51 AM~12731401
> *what it do pinche way :biggrin:
> *


gettin ready to go to carwash


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2009, 07:47 AM~12731383
> *hit up strange
> *


hit me up...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2009, 10:56 PM~12729160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o' non-spelling ass *****.. :roflmao: 


what you think about that goffy? you gonna be theur?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 05:14 PM~12734133
> *o' non-spelling ass *****..      :roflmao:
> what you think about that goffy?  you gonna be theur?
> *


lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 03:14 PM~12734133
> *o' non-spelling ass *****..      :roflmao:
> what you think about that goffy?  you gonna be theur?
> *


   :420: :rant: 
thanks to everyone that made it out to the car wash . great turn out.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2009, 10:48 PM~12729693
> *where's your boy patrick been at as of late?  last time i saw him was in those toilido pics you posted.  tell him i said what's up and nice legs.
> 
> 
> ...


He's being a lil bitch an has become into a grouch. One of the guys just got another pic of him on the toliet at the shop. Pm me your cell## and will forward it.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

whatz up jose?..howd it go?...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jan 17 2009, 05:46 PM~12734685
> *whatz up jose?..howd it go?...
> *


went good they had a real good turnout :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

westheimer cruizing roll call :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 17 2009, 04:50 PM~12734721
> *went good they had a real good turnout :biggrin:
> *


x1000000


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 03:14 PM~12734133
> *o' non-spelling ass *****..      :roflmao:
> what you think about that goffy?  you gonna be theur?
> *


of course im helping downey through the show


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 04:37 PM~12734612
> *    :420:  :rant:
> thanks to everyone that made it out to the car wash . great  turn out.
> *


  good turnout homie...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 17 2009, 05:16 PM~12734876
> *of course im helping downey through the show
> *


  dont mind him he is mikey yu friend (lowrider=mechanic relationship)


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

can anyone tell me exactly what this is & if i need it or not? removed carb on my 84 cutlass to rebuild, & this was the bottom plate/gasket. :dunno:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 06:12 PM~12734859
> *westheimer cruizing roll call  :0
> *


went night before picnic. undercover cop was there in f-150. said something went down the day before so manager didnt want anyone in the parking lot. he basically kicked us out of the parking lot. h-town majicos was there for about 3 min but i guess he told them the same thing cus they burned off.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Went to the car wash today and it was packed.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 17 2009, 05:54 PM~12735162
> *Went to the car wash today and it was packed.
> *


thanks for the support oh and you dropped the top as you was leaving :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 08:00 PM~12735211
> *thanks for the support oh and you dropped the top as you was leaving  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
So whats the fund up to now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 17 2009, 06:18 PM~12734888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mass airflow sensor. i'm guessing. wanna know for sure. you can always go ask Mikey Yu, the ASE certified L1 mechanic. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 17 2009, 06:01 PM~12735229
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> So whats the fund up to now?
> *


i dont know how mch was collected blvd aces organazied this event so they taking care of everything i just washed shit lot of cars :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 17 2009, 06:46 PM~12734681
> *He's being a lil bitch an has become into a grouch. One of the guys just got another pic of him on the toliet at the shop. Pm me your cell## and will forward it.
> *


I got a picture message with him stating he was the hotdog king. I didnt know who it was at first, then Oscar told me. Pats gonna be famous. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jan 17 2009, 05:49 PM~12735123
> *went night before picnic. undercover cop was there in f-150. said something went down the day before so manager didnt want anyone in the parking lot. he basically kicked us out of the parking lot. h-town majicos was there for about 3 min but i guess he told them the same thing cus they burned off.
> *


than i guess i get some much needed rest :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 08:03 PM~12735241
> *:uh:
> mass airflow sensor.  i'm guessing.    wanna know for sure. you can always go ask Mikey Yu, the ASE certified L1 mechanic.  :biggrin:
> *


whats going on there "kankles the clown" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 17 2009, 07:13 PM~12735335
> *whats going on there "kankles the clown" :biggrin:
> *


oh.. there you are *****. wassup with your kin folk Mikey Yu?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

THANKS TO DESRT DREAMS THEY GAVE $24O CASH DONATION FOR THE MECHELL FAMILY


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 08:15 PM~12735350
> *oh..    there you are *****.    wassup with your kin folk Mikey Yu?
> *


dunno who that is?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 17 2009, 07:15 PM~12735353
> *dunno who that is?
> *


mayne, you got alot of catching up to do. he the chino that was on news talkin shyt about our lowrider buckets. claiming "i seen parts fall off" and that he's "ASE certified L1 mechanic" and said "make sure you get the right kit for the right car" lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 07:17 PM~12735370
> *mayne, you got alot of catching up to do.      he the chino that was on news talkin shyt about our lowrider buckets.  claiming "i seen parts fall off"  and that he's "ASE certified L1 mechanic" and said "make sure you get the right kit for the right car"  lol
> *


snitch


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 08:17 PM~12735370
> *mayne, you got alot of catching up to do.      he the chino that was on news talkin shyt about our lowrider buckets.  claiming "i seen parts fall off"  and that he's "ASE certified L1 mechanic" and said "make sure you get the right kit for the right car"  lol
> *


been a while since Ive been on this joint, been working too much, cpu crashed, bought another one, same ole shiet  

shiet does fall off if you hopping the shiet outta your car, he does have a point. Hydo kit for the right car, what a dumb shiet. Book smarts sometimes dont allow you to think outta the box


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

i have no affiliation with anyone


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

last time I checked in here was when somebody was auctioning off nekid pics of hrny


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah
:0 :0 :0 
TELL THOMAS THE CAR WASH WAS PACKED THAN A BITCH IM MAKING THAT FUCKER WASH MY CAR WHEN HE GETS BACK :biggrin:LOTS OF DONATIONS


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

any word on how much was made....there was a lot of peeps out at the wash today....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 17 2009, 07:22 PM~12735412
> *last time I checked in here was when somebody was auctioning  off nekid pics of hrny
> *


some things never change.. 
:biggrin: 

here hrny at kareoke nite. mayne. nice legs huh. 


:wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 09:19 PM~12735841
> *some things never change..
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

JUST GOT WORD THAT CARWASH DID $1800   
THANKS TO EVERY ONE THAT SHOWED SUPPORT (TOO MANY CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ TO MENTION SORRY DONT WANA MISS ANYBODY ) I HOPE TO SEE EVERY ONE AT THE SHOW NEXT SUNDAY. WE GOT THE HOTTES HOPPERS COMMING OUT TO PLAY SO BRING UR HOPPERS :0 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you To everyone That came and showed support, We would like to personally thank in no paticular order O'reilly's, Aztec Image, Desert Dreams, Empire, Houston Styles, H-town Majicos, Individuals, Juiced, Krazy toys, Knights Of pleasure, Latin Cartel, Latin Image, Latin Kustoms, Los Magnificos, Maniacos, Pharaohs, Rollers Only, Rusty buckets on chinaz, Street life, Sueno Azteca, Strictly Homies, Westside, car clubs, Mona's Party Rentals, saltarine. Also all the solo riders, We also like to thank EVERYONE that helped wash cars, donate money, People that where holdin up signs,The homeless man that empty his cup of change, If I forgot anyone please PLEASE let me know so I can Add you THANK YOU again for helping The Mechell Family


You helped us raise 1,886.50


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 08:07 PM~12736260
> *Thank you To everyone That came and showed support, We would like to personally thank in no paticular order O'reilly's, Aztec Image, Desert Dreams, Empire, Houston Styles, H-town Majicos, Individuals, Juiced, Krazy toys, Knights Of pleasure, Latin Cartel, Latin Image, Latin Kustoms, Los Magnificos, Maniacos, Pharaohs, Rollers Only, Rusty buckets on chinaz, Street life, Sueno Azteca, Strictly Homies, Westside, car clubs, Mona's Party Rentals, saltarine.  Also all the solo riders, We also like to thank EVERYONE that helped wash cars, donate money, People that where holdin up signs,The homeless man that empty his cup of change, If I forgot anyone please PLEASE let me know so I can Add you THANK YOU again for helping The Mechell Family
> You helped us raise 1,886.50
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 10:07 PM~12736260
> *Thank you To everyone That came and showed support, We would like to personally thank in no paticular order O'reilly's, Aztec Image, Desert Dreams, Empire, Houston Styles, H-town Majicos, Individuals, Juiced, Krazy toys, Knights Of pleasure, Latin Cartel, Latin Image, Latin Kustoms, Los Magnificos, Maniacos, Pharaohs, Rollers Only, Rusty buckets on chinaz, Street life, Sueno Azteca, Strictly Homies, Westside, car clubs, Mona's Party Rentals, saltarine.  Also all the solo riders, We also like to thank EVERYONE that helped wash cars, donate money, People that where holdin up signs,The homeless man that empty his cup of change, If I forgot anyone please PLEASE let me know so I can Add you THANK YOU again for helping The Mechell Family
> You helped us raise 1,886.50
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh and Channel 45 they didn't make us look bad And I will send a shout out to channel 13 If they made us look good :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 10:11 PM~12736283
> *Oh and Channel 45 they didn't make us look bad And I will send a shout out to channel 13 If they made us look good :biggrin:
> *


set the tv to record both. sorry i couldn't make it but had to take care of some stuff at home and wife had to go arrange charges for criminals. :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 09:13 PM~12736297
> *set the tv to record both.  sorry i couldn't make it but had to take care of some stuff at home and wife had to go arrange charges for criminals.  :biggrin:
> *


You have already Helped out alot so no sorries :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 09:19 PM~12735841
> *some things never change..
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i see chonies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 08:07 PM~12736260
> *Thank you To everyone That came and showed support, We would like to personally thank in no paticular order O'reilly's, Aztec Image, Desert Dreams, Empire, Houston Styles, H-town Majicos, Individuals, Juiced, Krazy toys, Knights Of pleasure, Latin Cartel, Latin Image, Latin Kustoms, Los Magnificos, Maniacos, Pharaohs, Rollers Only, Rusty buckets on chinaz, Street life, Sueno Azteca, Strictly Homies, Westside, car clubs, Mona's Party Rentals, saltarine.  Also all the solo riders, We also like to thank EVERYONE that helped wash cars, donate money, People that where holdin up signs,The homeless man that empty his cup of change, If I forgot anyone please PLEASE let me know so I can Add you THANK YOU again for helping The Mechell Family
> You helped us raise 1,886.50
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 08:13 PM~12736297
> *set the tv to record both.  sorry i couldn't make it but had to take care of some stuff at home and wife had to go arrange charges for criminals.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WONT UNDERSTAND WHAT 45 IS TALKENBOUT NOYEMSAYING :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Man they asked all types of questions seemed like a good 10-15 min. and they only used like 10 seconds I think it's cause I was choosing my words carefully they didn't have anything negative to use


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 10:26 PM~12736429
> *YOU WONT UNDERSTAND WHAT 45 IS TALKENBOUT NOYEMSAYING  :uh:
> *


I use to spend my summers in Mexico. I learned paisa well. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2009, 08:25 PM~12736419
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I HOPE TO SEE THE 60 AT THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 08:28 PM~12736453
> *I use to spend my summers in Mexico.  I learned paisa well.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 WHERE TEPISCOELCHIQUITO???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 08:28 PM~12736454
> *I HOPE TO SEE THE 60 AT THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND
> *


shit im tryin me and slim brought it to life tonite finally drove it for the first time, still need new exhaust and fine tune under the hood but im tryin for next weekend to ride out.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2009, 08:30 PM~12736475
> *shit im tryin me and slim brought it to life tonite finally drove it for the first time, still need new exhaust and fine tune under the hood but im tryin for next weekend to ride out.
> *


   IT MUST OF BEEN A GOOD FEELING HA??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 10:29 PM~12736467
> *:0  WHERE TEPISCOELCHIQUITO???? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Detrasdetusnalgas, Tamps.Mx


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 08:32 PM~12736489
> *   IT MUST OF BEEN A GOOD FEELING HA??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 08:33 PM~12736492
> *Detrasdetusnalgas, Tamps.Mx
> *


 :burn: :burn: :nosad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Car wash on 45 right now


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I missed it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lady_Ace, *73monte*, lil c, carlos 86
:wave: It was nice to meet you and your wife today :biggrin: Did you guys make it back home with no problems :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ALL I SAW WAS DEVIOUS BUCKET CRUZING :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 17 2009, 11:01 PM~12736705
> *Car wash on 45 right now
> *


big pimp cruising in the background. LOL


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think 13 will show it :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 17 2009, 10:24 PM~12736910
> *I don't think 13 will show it :angry:
> *


they showed it at 5


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 17 2009, 11:24 PM~12736910
> *I don't think 13 will show it :angry:
> *


might show it at the end, who knows??


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 11:24 PM~12736921
> *they showed it at 5
> *


oh.... :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6610303


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Coca Pearl Breakin peoples cars :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 10:30 PM~12736983
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6610303
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 10:37 PM~12737055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Photoshop me out plz :biggrin: thank you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 11:39 PM~12737073
> *Photoshop me out plz :biggrin:  thank you
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 10:41 PM~12737089
> *:nono:
> *


 :tears: :uh: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

are you related to danny trejo?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 17 2009, 06:45 PM~12735593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 11:43 PM~12737108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i cna see the family resemblance form here


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 17 2009, 10:47 PM~12737136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He could of pushed pause at a better time :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 10:48 PM~12737137
> *i cna see the family resemblance form here
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you knew he is my great uncle :biggrin: I gotta send him money time to time when he's broke though


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2000TOWNCAR was drunk at 9 am.. we got to the airport and drank again.. then again on the plane.. then he jus wanted to talk i told him to find somebody else to talk to and he turned the other way and started talking to some mexican and taking pictures out the window.. :cheesy: for his first flight he did aight.. except for the landing..***** was like " hold on mayne!!!"


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 10:50 PM~12737150
> *2000TOWNCAR was drunk at 9 am.. we got to the airport and drank again.. then again on the plane.. then he jus wanted to talk i told him to find somebody else to talk to and he turned the other way and started talking to some mexican and taking pictures out the window.. :cheesy: for his first flight he did aight.. except for the landing..***** was like " hold on mayne!!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 10:50 PM~12737148
> *I thought you knew he is my great uncle  :biggrin: I gotta send him money time to time when he's broke though
> *


your whiter then i had expected


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 10:52 PM~12737162
> *your whiter then i had expected
> *


I listen to rock too :biggrin: wait is that a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 10:53 PM~12737174
> *I listen to rock too :biggrin: wait is that a good thing or a bad thing
> *


depends on what kind of rock it is


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 09:46 PM~12737126
> *dropped him off with rooster earlier...
> *


  ITS GOIND DOWN TOMOOROW IN LA I WISH I WAS THERE


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 17 2009, 10:54 PM~12737183
> *depends on what kind of rock it is
> *


I like the music you where listening to when you were looking for qwik at the monkey bars


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 09:55 PM~12737186
> *  ITS GOIND DOWN TOMOOROW IN LA I WISH I WAS THERE
> *


yessirrr... big fish called me again and said its on for tomorrow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

there, i made you anonymous, ace. :angel:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 10:58 PM~12737208
> *there, i made you anonymous, ace.  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


ALRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

OK SO IHAD ALOT OF PEOPLE COME UP TO ME AT THE CARWASH TODAY ABOUT DOING DIFFERENT STUFF AT THE CARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY . ANYTHING THAT WILL HELP RAISE MONEY IS WELCOME. WE WANT TO KEEP THIS EXPENSE FREE SO ALL THE MONEY GOES TO ROLAND. PERFORMES CAN COME BUT THEY HAVE TO BRING THEIR OWN AUDIO . FOR ANY INFO OR SUGGESTION PLIS GET AT ME OR GOOFY . THANKS


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 10:07 PM~12736260
> *Thank you To everyone That came and showed support, We would like to personally thank in no paticular order O'reilly's, Aztec Image, Desert Dreams, Empire, Houston Styles, H-town Majicos, Individuals, Juiced, Krazy toys, Knights Of pleasure, Latin Cartel, Latin Image, Latin Kustoms, Los Magnificos, Maniacos, Pharaohs, Rollers Only, Rusty buckets on chinaz, Street life, Sueno Azteca, Strictly Homies, Westside, car clubs, Mona's Party Rentals, saltarine.  Also all the solo riders, We also like to thank EVERYONE that helped wash cars, donate money, People that where holdin up signs,The homeless man that empty his cup of change, If I forgot anyone please PLEASE let me know so I can Add you THANK YOU again for helping The Mechell Family
> You helped us raise 1,886.50
> *


Shouldn't this be rusty buckets on irocs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 11:59 PM~12737218
> *OK SO IHAD ALOT OF PEOPLE COME UP TO ME AT THE CARWASH TODAY ABOUT DOING DIFFERENT STUFF AT THE CARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY . ANYTHING THAT WILL HELP RAISE MONEY IS WELCOME. WE WANT TO KEEP THIS EXPENSE FREE SO ALL THE MONEY GOES TO ROLAND. PERFORMES CAN COME BUT THEY HAVE TO BRING THEIR OWN AUDIO . FOR ANY INFO OR SUGGESTION PLIS GET AT ME OR GOFFY . THANKS
> *


G*OO*FY


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 09:56 PM~12737195
> *yessirrr... big fish called me again and said its on for tomorrow
> *


  THOMAS GET TO BE IN A LOWRIDER DVD :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 11:01 PM~12737230
> *GOOFY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 09:59 PM~12737218
> *OK SO IHAD ALOT OF PEOPLE COME UP TO ME AT THE CARWASH TODAY ABOUT DOING DIFFERENT STUFF AT THE CARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY . ANYTHING THAT WILL HELP RAISE MONEY IS WELCOME. WE WANT TO KEEP THIS EXPENSE FREE SO ALL THE MONEY GOES TO ROLAND. PERFORMES CAN COME BUT THEY HAVE TO BRING THEIR OWN AUDIO . FOR ANY INFO OR SUGGESTION PLIS GET AT ME OR GOOFY . THANKS
> *


 :uh: :uh: THERE MR CALZONES MOJADOS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

WHERE IS BIG PIMPIN IS HE OUT WITH MIKEY YU CHASING TRANNYS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 18 2009, 12:02 AM~12737243
> *:uh:  :uh: THERE MR CALZONES MOJADOS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   See you manana loco. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 10:04 PM~12737256
> *   See you manana loco.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: MANIACO :0 :biggrin: NO OFENSE TO MY OTHER FAMILY LOCOS CREATIONS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 10:01 PM~12737233
> *  THOMAS GET TO BE IN A LOWRIDER DVD  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 10:06 PM~12737275
> *:yessad:
> *


HE TRIPPING WITH THEM BLUE RAG HOUSE SHOES :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 11:09 PM~12737288
> *HE TRIPPING WITH THEM BLUE RAG HOUSE SHOES  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i liked them :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 10:09 PM~12737288
> *HE TRIPPING WITH THEM BLUE RAG HOUSE SHOES  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea i took him to buy some new ones..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 09:43 PM~12737108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww skeet skeet skeet!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 10:09 PM~12737288
> *HE TRIPPING WITH THEM BLUE RAG HOUSE SHOES  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my lil cousin was like " u didnt tell him???" and thomas was like i already know man wheres the nearest mall??? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 10:16 PM~12737322
> *my lil cousin was like " u didnt tell him???" and thomas was like i already know man wheres the nearest mall???  :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE HE BOUGHT SOME PINK ONES OR IS THERE A GANG THAT USES THAT COLOR TOO?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 11:19 PM~12737350
> *I HOPE HE BOUGHT SOME PINK ONES OR IS THERE A GANG THAT USES THAT  COLOR TOO?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


he should have bought rainbowed colored ones


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 10:19 PM~12737350
> *I HOPE HE BOUGHT SOME PINK ONES OR IS THERE A GANG THAT USES THAT  COLOR TOO?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


brown to match his maniacos t shirt... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 10:20 PM~12737365
> *brown to match his maniacos t shirt...  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


   MY NEGGA REPRESENTING FOR THE TEXAS TEAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

what up cali?? i just started a raffle for my pumps. :biggrin: 12 a square.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=453398&st=0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 17 2009, 10:22 PM~12737370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bout to check it out


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2009, 11:24 PM~12737387
> *:biggrin:
> bout to check it out
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

man dats real nice how everybody made it out and gotogether today i got of work to late and coulndnt make it but hit da bank account up for em.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2009, 11:46 PM~12729061
> *:0 , housecall? shopcall? :biggrin:
> *


soon!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 17 2009, 11:36 PM~12737862
> *soon!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2009, 01:38 AM~12737872
> *:0
> *


WAT UP DAWG!!! SO U N THOMAS CHILLIN IN CALI....  TELL THOMAS I HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR HIM, AND THAT HIM AND HIS FAMILY ARE IN MY PRAYERS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 17 2009, 11:39 PM~12737881
> *WAT UP DAWG!!! SO U N THOMAS CHILLIN IN CALI....  TELL THOMAS I HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR HIM, AND THAT HIM AND HIS FAMILY ARE IN MY PRAYERS
> *


yea we out here.. he at one of his club members crib chillin.. i will see him tomorrow at the fundraiser... :biggrin: and i will let him know..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 17 2009, 06:12 PM~12735323
> *I got a picture message with him stating he was the hotdog king. I didnt know who it was at first, then Oscar told me. Pats gonna be famous. LOL
> *


 yeah got that one too


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 08:07 PM~12736260
> *Thank you To everyone That came and showed support, We would like to personally thank in no paticular order O'reilly's, Aztec Image, Desert Dreams, Empire, Houston Styles, H-town Majicos, Individuals, Juiced, Krazy toys, Knights Of pleasure, Latin Cartel, Latin Image, Latin Kustoms, Los Magnificos, Maniacos, Pharaohs, Rollers Only, Rusty buckets on chinaz, Street life, Sueno Azteca, Strictly Homies, Westside, car clubs, Mona's Party Rentals, saltarine.  Also all the solo riders, We also like to thank EVERYONE that helped wash cars, donate money, People that where holdin up signs,The homeless man that empty his cup of change, If I forgot anyone please PLEASE let me know so I can Add you THANK YOU again for helping The Mechell Family
> You helped us raise 1,886.50
> *


 you welcome :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2009, 09:37 PM~12737055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 that ***** was too scared to get out his car to talk to anyone. He said he has too many enemies out there at the wash...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 10:07 PM~12736260
> *Thank you To everyone That came and showed support, We would like to personally thank in no paticular order O'reilly's, Aztec Image, Desert Dreams, Empire, Houston Styles, H-town Majicos, Individuals, Juiced, Krazy toys, Knights Of pleasure, Latin Cartel, Latin Image, Latin Kustoms, Los Magnificos, Maniacos, Pharaohs, Rollers Only, Rusty buckets on chinaz, Street life, Sueno Azteca, Strictly Homies, Westside, car clubs, Mona's Party Rentals, saltarine.  Also all the solo riders, We also like to thank EVERYONE that helped wash cars, donate money, People that where holdin up signs,The homeless man that empty his cup of change, If I forgot anyone please PLEASE let me know so I can Add you THANK YOU again for helping The Mechell Family
> You helped us raise 1,886.50
> *



:0 ...:thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 09:19 PM~12735841
> *some things never change..
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2009, 10:55 PM~12737596
> * man dats real nice how everybody made it out and gotogether today i got of work to late and coulndnt make it but hit da bank account up for em.........
> *


why dont u hit up my bank account


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 06:15 PM~12735352
> *THANKS TO DESRT DREAMS THEY GAVE $24O CASH DONATION FOR THE MECHELL FAMILY
> *


We will be at the show sunday so let us know if you need anything


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm sure I missed a lot of people, but these were the early birds.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Jan 17 2009, 09:26 PM~12736436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fool, you saw hardware i had handy. know i had nothing to be skurred of.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caveydd81_@Jan 18 2009, 02:24 AM~12738586
> *We will be at the show sunday so let us know if you need anything
> *


thanks homies for all the support


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 18 2009, 02:28 AM~12738592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2009, 04:55 AM~12738638
> *fool, you saw hardware i had handy.  know i had nothing to be skurred of.
> *


yep but i also saw the makeshift console you had it sittin in.......aaaahahaha tha fuck was that???? it look like a box with postoffice security tape on it with a whole on the top for a cup holder


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2009, 09:36 AM~12738942
> *yep but i also saw the makeshift console you had it sittin in.......aaaahahaha tha fuck was that???? it look like a box with postoffice security tape on it with a whole on the top for a cup holder
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2009, 09:36 AM~12738942
> *yep but i also saw the makeshift console you had it sittin in.......aaaahahaha tha fuck was that???? it look like a box with postoffice security tape on it with a whole on the top for a cup holder
> *


post a pic of it *****.....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2009, 09:19 PM~12735841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

respond 2 the ones still thinking low riding its a hobby
im almost 40 and i been low riding for 31 yrs, my uncles were low riding
way back then my primos & I from bikes 2 ranflas, its not a hobby
its our way of life, our culture, our heritage now my kids are low riding
so stop saying its a hobby.......(my cars my pride and joy. build not bought)
........(just my 2 cnts on one of the comments that was made)..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2009, 07:36 AM~12738942
> *yep but i also saw the makeshift console you had it sittin in.......aaaahahaha tha fuck was that???? it look like a box with postoffice security tape on it with a whole on the top for a cup holder
> *


pistol holster and cup holder all in one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

broadway wings... 630 0- 7 pm...
off of shaver and southmore..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

gettin ready to hit the maniacos fundraiser... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2009, 07:36 AM~12738942
> *yep but i also saw the makeshift console you had it sittin in.......aaaahahaha tha fuck was that???? it look like a box with postoffice security tape on it with a whole on the top for a cup holder
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: i saw that shit..i was like wtf...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Emperor Goofy, Lady_Ace, BAYTOWNSLC, cali rydah, *Cut N 3's,* sic713, JUSTDEEZ



wut homie..made to the ATX safe??? Glad To see some the CTLC come out bro..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 12:26 PM~12739713
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Emperor Goofy, Lady_Ace, BAYTOWNSLC, cali rydah, Cut N 3's, sic713, JUSTDEEZ
> wut homie..made to the ATX safe???  Glad To see some the CTLC come out bro..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Just showing love and support! It felt good coming back and being in the hood were i started lowriding.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im takin big pimp to court on the 20th of this month for riding around with that makeshift console, you out of line


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2009, 10:19 AM~12739671
> *gettin ready to hit the maniacos fundraiser... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 18 2009, 12:40 PM~12739787
> *
> *











Will be there homies and bring the 73 monte  Where at on bellaire will the show be and will yall be crusin sat night?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 18 2009, 10:53 AM~12739854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BELLAIRE AND SYNOTT THANKS FOR COMMING OUT HOMIE GLAD TO MEET YA . IF YOU WANT TO CRUSIE JUST LET ME KNOW AND I LL TRY TO PUT SOMENTHING TOGHETER JUST FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 18 2009, 01:06 PM~12739933
> *BELLAIRE AND SYNOTT THANKS FOR COMMING OUT HOMIE GLAD TO MEET YA . IF YOU WANT TO CRUSIE JUST LET ME KNOW AND I LL TRY TO PUT SOMENTHING TOGHETER JUST FOR YOU GUYS
> *


Same here. Ya will be droppin off a car to Sic to get painted so will be down Sat night, He ( CHOP73)wants to cruz. But i haven't Cruz Westhimer since 99 :0 so i dont know where the crusing spots are at anymore.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes sir...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 02:16 AM~12738569
> *why dont u hit up my bank account
> *


FUCK YO COUCH AND YO BANK ACCOUNT :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 11:16 AM~12739985
> *FUCK YO COUCH AND YO BANK ACCOUNT :0
> *


ima call jd and tell him cancel the deal.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 11:22 AM~12740027
> *ima call jd and tell him cancel the deal.
> *


HATTIN.........MY PHONE FINALY GAVE OUT IWAS GONA ASK U WAT BANK U GOT N DEPOSIT IT FOR U............AND NO I CANT FUCK WIT THEM OLD ASS POINTS ON YO RAGEDY IMPALA...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 12:32 PM~12740106
> *HATTIN.........MY PHONE FINALY GAVE OUT IWAS GONA ASK U WAT BANK U GOT N DEPOSIT IT FOR U............AND NO I CANT FUCK WIT THEM OLD ASS POINTS ON YO RAGEDY IMPALA...*


Damn was going ask you if you where open for some mechanic work on my rag impala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 18 2009, 08:36 AM~12738942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2009, 11:38 AM~12740153
> *Damn was going ask you if you where open for some mechanic work on my rag impala
> *


SORRY MY YOUNG ASS AINT EVER FUCKED WIT THEM ANCIENT POINTS NO POINT IN ME LYING......................BUT................U CAN ALWAYS CALL MR MIKEY YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2009, 12:38 PM~12740153
> *Damn was going ask you if you where open for some mechanic work on my rag impala
> *


MIdtown Auto Service - midtownautoservice.net
4510 Almeda Rd, Houston - (713) 523-2886
ask for Mikey Yu


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 11:35 AM~12739756
> *im takin big pimp to court on the 20th of this month for riding around with that makeshift console, you out of line
> *


hattin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Jan 12 2009, 08:57 PM~12685741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 FIRE CHIEF PART 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mayne this bitch is holdin!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Jan 13 2009, 09:45 PM~12697437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne!!!!! somebody pull up!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 12:42 PM~12740171
> *SORRY MY YOUNG ASS AINT EVER FUCKED WIT THEM ANCIENT POINTS NO POINT IN ME LYING......................BUT................U CAN ALWAYS CALL MR MIKEY YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!
> *


crate 350 all updated


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 18 2009, 12:44 PM~12740639
> *crate 350 all updated
> *


oh.......well now were talkin..........lemme know wat u need


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 01:30 PM~12740484
> *mayne!!!!! somebody pull up!!!!!!
> *


2 frames? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 18 2009, 12:55 PM~12740734
> *2 frames?  :0
> *


2 of em ***** dats wat u call reinforcement!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 01:56 PM~12740741
> *2 of em ***** dats wat u call reinforcement!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 why does he have to reinforce his frame if he doesnt have hydros? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 18 2009, 03:05 PM~12740784
> * why does he have to reinforce his frame if he doesnt have hydros?  :0
> *


to keep the og frame from rusting mang.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2009, 02:11 PM~12740830
> *to keep the og frame from rusting mang.
> *


  i thought it was to hold the weight in driver seat :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 18 2009, 03:13 PM~12740845
> *  i thought it was to hold the weight in driver seat :cheesy:
> *


must be a big ole boy's caddy then.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2009, 01:43 PM~12740180
> *MIdtown Auto Service - midtownautoservice.net
> 4510 Almeda Rd, Houston - (713) 523-2886
> ask for Mikey Yu
> *


someone needs to call that auto talk show on am radio when he's on it and put him on the spot as far as questions about hydraulics. lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sumbody come fix my truck......i fixed one thing and sumthin els breaks....noe call me


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2009, 01:16 PM~12740873
> *someone needs to call that auto talk show on am radio when he's on it and put him on the spot as far as questions about hydraulics.  lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 18 2009, 07:36 AM~12738942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you weren't the only one with *hardware* beesh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 18 2009, 01:55 PM~12740734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 09:07 PM~12736260
> *Thank you To everyone That came and showed support, We would like to personally thank in no paticular order O'reilly's, Aztec Image, Desert Dreams, Empire, Houston Styles, H-town Majicos, Individuals, Juiced, Krazy toys, Knights Of pleasure, Latin Cartel, Latin Image, Latin Kustoms, Los Magnificos, Maniacos, Pharaohs, Rollers Only, Rusty buckets on chinaz, Street life, Sueno Azteca, Strictly Homies, Westside, car clubs, Mona's Party Rentals, saltarine.  Also all the solo riders, We also like to thank EVERYONE that helped wash cars, donate money, People that where holdin up signs,The homeless man that empty his cup of change, If I forgot anyone please PLEASE let me know so I can Add you THANK YOU again for helping The Mechell Family
> You helped us raise 1,886.50
> *


Hypnotized also had some of its members out there.undercover, i also went after work but it was done by the time i pulled up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 11:32 AM~12740106
> *HATTIN.........MY PHONE FINALY GAVE OUT IWAS GONA ASK U WAT BANK U GOT N DEPOSIT IT FOR U............AND NO I CANT FUCK WIT THEM OLD ASS POINTS ON YO RAGEDY IMPALA...
> *


damn u aint no real mechanic if u cant use a dwell meter. u just as bad as them fools at autozone, cant help me for shit if it aint in the computer :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Whats the putcome from the meeting at conrads?


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 16 2009, 01:14 PM~12724230
> *Ill break it down for you latter
> *


QUE ONDA JHON U DID'NT GO 2 BWS ???
  :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 05:54 PM~12742131
> *damn u aint no real mechanic if u cant use a dwell meter. u just as bad as them fools at autozone, cant help me for shit if it aint in the computer  :uh:
> *


all you gotta do is be able to follow the instructions, to not even need those ******.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jan 18 2009, 06:58 PM~12742483
> *QUE ONDA JHON U DID'NT GO 2 BWS ???
> :buttkick:
> *


Yea we are here now had a wedding and now in here where you at


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 17 2009, 11:31 PM~12736991
> *Coca Pearl Breakin peoples cars :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2009, 12:16 AM~12737322
> *my lil cousin was like " u didnt tell him???" and thomas was like i already know man wheres the nearest mall???  :biggrin:
> *


 HE KEEPING THEM BLUE ONES............. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2009, 03:51 PM~12741068
> *sumbody come fix my truck......i fixed one thing and sumthin els breaks....noe call me
> *


AND YOU NEED TO GET THE BRAKES FIXED ON THE CAPRICE....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 18 2009, 05:22 PM~12742290
> *Whats the putcome from the meeting at conrads?
> *


it was good thanks to everybody that came out


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jan 18 2009, 06:01 PM~12742506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jan 18 2009, 05:58 PM~12742483
> *QUE ONDA JHON U DID'NT GO 2 BWS ???
> :buttkick:
> *


i just got back from broadway wings..good chill spot..it will pick up soon...next time ill bring more of my club members..


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 07:43 PM~12743886
> *i just got back from broadway wings..good chill spot..it will pick up soon...next time ill bring more of my club members..
> *


whats up goofy did joe tell you i talked to him


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 18 2009, 05:22 PM~12742290
> *Whats the outcome from the meeting at conrads?
> *


...alot of fundraisers for the car show next sunday....  

WE LIKE TO THANK ALL THOSE WHO SHOWED UP AND GAVE THERE INPUT ...SEE EVERYONE NEXT WEEK AT THE SHOW..CONTACT ME OR DOWNY FOR MORE INFO


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jan 18 2009, 06:20 PM~12742618
> *Yea we are here now had a wedding and now in here where you at
> *


 NAW I COULD'NT KNEE STILL MESSEDUP LET ME KNW HOW IT WENT !!!
:yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 18 2009, 08:44 PM~12742787
> *AND YOU NEED TO GET THE BRAKES FIXED ON THE CAPRICE....
> *


I BOUGHT SUM LASTNIGHT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 18 2009, 08:46 PM~12743918
> *whats up goofy did joe tell you i talked to him
> *


YES SIR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2009, 08:50 PM~12743964
> *I BOUGHT SUM LASTNIGHT
> *


dude offered to buy the 60 today...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 18 2009, 08:47 PM~12743929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass food stand 
:wow: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:46 PM~12743919
> *...alot of fundraisers for the car show next sunday....
> 
> WE LIKE TO THANK ALL THOSE WHO SHOWED UP AND GAVE THERE INPUT ...SEE EVERYONE NEXT WEEK AT THE SHOW..CONTACT ME OR DOWNY FOR MORE INFO
> *


yup goffy. i hear gonna be some liquor basket raffles. i even pitched in a bottle from my personal stash.


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 08:43 PM~12743886
> *i just got back from broadway wings..good chill spot..it will pick up soon...next time ill bring more of my club members..
> *


 THANKS HOMIE WISH I COULD UV WENT ...
:happysad: :banghead: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

It went down tonite Broadway Wings... on behalf of my club I would like thank everyone that came out too chill wit us Tim & Mark frm last minute Goofy Sic713 Hector it was koo nobody hattin, all went smooth hopefully next time more lowz will come out....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2009, 08:52 PM~12744001
> *yup goffy.      i hear gonna be some liquor basket raffles.    i even pitched in a bottle from my personal stash.
> *


SOME OF YOUR FINIEST WINE??? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 08:51 PM~12743991
> *dude offered to buy the 60 today...
> *


 :nono: :nono: dont do it :twak: :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jan 18 2009, 08:53 PM~12744011
> *THANKS HOMIE WISH I COULD UV WENT ...
> :happysad:  :banghead:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAD TO SUPPORT..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:54 PM~12744026
> *SOME OF YOUR FINIEST WINE???  :biggrin:
> *


 some md 20/20


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 18 2009, 08:54 PM~12744017
> *It went down tonite Broadway Wings... on behalf of my club I would like thank everyone that came out too chill wit us Tim & Mark frm last minute Goofy Sic713 Hector it was koo nobody hattin, all went smooth hopefully next time more lowz will come out....
> *


NO PROBLEM..ILL BE THERE AT THE NEXT ONE..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:50 PM~12743969
> *NO SIR..
> *


Yeah I did. Last week


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 18 2009, 08:54 PM~12744031
> *:nono:  :nono: dont do it  :twak:  :twak:
> *


it aint goin no where..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 18 2009, 06:38 PM~12742741
> *HE KEEPING THEM BLUE ONES............. :biggrin:
> *


yea in a bag..lol... had a good day today... went to fundraiser and bought some 24's rims and tires for 400 bucks.. i love l.a. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 18 2009, 08:58 PM~12744073
> *Yeah I did. Last week
> *


LOL..YEA YOU DID..SORRY HOMIE....HA


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 08:56 PM~12744047
> *NO PROBLEM..ILL BE THERE AT THE NEXT ONE..
> *


Appriciate the luv homie....when we get next date set n stone we'll post it up


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 08:55 PM~12744034
> *HAD TO SUPPORT..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 18 2009, 01:51 PM~12741068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU JACK!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 18 2009, 09:54 PM~12744017
> *It went down tonite Broadway Wings... on behalf of my club I would like thank everyone that came out too chill wit us Tim & Mark frm last minute Goofy Sic713 Hector it was koo nobody hattin, all went smooth hopefully next time more lowz will come out....
> *


i'll try to make it next time.. drank too much beer last nite.. was home with wicked gas all day. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2009, 09:06 PM~12744184
> *i'll try to make it next time..  drank too much beer last nite..    was home with wicked gas all day.  :angry:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:01 PM~12744127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



STREETSHOW,

sorry I wasnt able to make it homie, i had a personal illness to deal with. I have the awards ready for the show.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2009, 09:06 PM~12744184
> *i'll try to make it next time..  drank too much beer last nite..    was home with wicked gas all day.  :angry:
> *


you must of drank Miller lite :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 18 2009, 09:08 PM~12744218
> *STREETSHOW,
> 
> sorry I wasnt able to make it homie, i had a personal illness to deal with. I have the awards ready for the show.
> *


cool just hit me up so i can meet you and pick em up or get with goofy thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 09:06 PM~12744183
> *awwwwwwwwwww dam im changin my number!!!!!!!!!
> FUCK YOU JACK!!!!!
> *


small block and big block fuel pump fit the same. what did u learn in school? sweep the shop?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jan 18 2009, 10:09 PM~12744219
> *you must of drank Miller lite :uh:
> *


naw, bud draft. :uh:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 18 2009, 10:09 PM~12744231
> *cool just hit me up so i can meet you and pick em up or get with goofy thanks
> *



Tight, let me see how my schedule is this week, I work in Beaumont so I will hit you up tomorrow when I get back in the BAY!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2009, 09:06 PM~12744184
> *i'll try to make it next time..  drank too much beer last nite..    was home with wicked gas all day.  :angry:
> *


hanging around building lowrider/mechanic relationships


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 18 2009, 09:11 PM~12744246
> *Tight, let me see how my schedule is this week, I work in Beaumont so I will hit you up tomorrow when I get back in the BAY!
> *


I WORK IN CHANNELVIEW....IF U NEED TO MEET UP WITH ME


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

STREETSHOW PM SENT HOMIE CHECK IT OUT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 09:09 PM~12744233
> *small block and big block fuel pump fit the same. what did u learn in school? sweep the shop?
> *


BITCH I SAID THEY MIGHT BUT WASNT 100% SURE ..................PLUS WASNT I DA ONE THAT BEFORE U ORDERED IT SAID THERE MOST LIKELY DA SAME???? :uh:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:13 PM~12744286
> *I WORK IN CHANNELVIEW....IF U NEED TO MEET UP WITH ME
> *



I will hit you up tomorrow, what time you get off?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 18 2009, 09:14 PM~12744301
> *I will hit you up tomorrow, what time you get off?
> *


430 BUT HAVE TO STR8 TO DEFENSIVE DRIVING SCHOOL AT 530... :uh:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:15 PM~12744324
> *430 BUT HAVE TO STR8 TO DEFENSIVE DRIVING SCHOOL AT 530... :uh:
> *



Where you doing your defensive driving at? I have to do the same this week. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 09:14 PM~12744297
> *BITCH I SAID THEY MIGHT BUT WASNT 100% SURE ..................PLUS WASNT I DA ONE THAT BEFORE U ORDERED IT SAID THERE MOST LIKELY DA SAME???? :uh:
> *


i shoulda had u come put it on for me cuz YOUR HOMEBOY wanna play lets break a ***** fuel pump fresh out the box n shit.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2009, 08:10 PM~12743540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i love this rivi badass car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 09:17 PM~12744349
> *i shoulda had u come put it on for me cuz YOUR HOMEBOY wanna play lets break a ***** fuel pump fresh out the box n shit.
> *


SHOULDA BUT INSTEAD U GOT DA BLACK MAN TO DO IT...................DATS RACIST!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:01 PM~12744127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno if imma bring daily to that show now.. since ****** wanna make jokes about my custom armrest/console. :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 18 2009, 09:20 PM~12744384
> *i dunno if imma bring daily to that show now.. since ****** wanna make jokes about my custom armrest/console.  :angry:
> *


GOTTA FAKE IT.. TILL U MAKE IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 09:19 PM~12744379
> *SHOULDA BUT INSTEAD U GOT DA BLACK MAN TO DO IT...................DATS RACIST!!!!!!
> *


he pulled up in the cheif...with church shoes on aint gonna lie the chief was on top of my trash cans, i got video


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453588


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 09:23 PM~12744431
> *he pulled up in the cheif...with church shoes on aint gonna lie the chief was on top of my trash cans, i got video
> *


HA ***** THOUGHT IT WAS SUNDAY CHURCH HAHAHAHA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so i got a video of big pimp singing at kareoke bar last nite. who wants to see this fool making a straight ass out of himself


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 09:24 PM~12744456
> *so i got a video of big pimp singing at kareoke bar last nite. who wants to see this fool making a straight ass out of himself
> *


U AINT GON DO IT BIG SIMP GON CHECK U :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 10:24 PM~12744456
> *so i got a video of big pimp singing at kareoke bar last nite. who wants to see this fool making a straight ass out of himself
> *


wasn't me ***** :ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 10:24 PM~12744456
> *so i got a video of big pimp singing at kareoke bar last nite. who wants to see this fool making a straight ass out of himself
> *


slippin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2009, 09:27 PM~12744498
> *slippin
> *


good lookin out


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2009, 09:27 PM~12744498
> *slippin
> *


THANKS TO THE ULA FOR COMING OUT TO THE MEETING


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

we have a lot of SNITCHES in here!!!!
I BET THE BITCH ASS ***** THA RAN AND TOLD SHORTY THAT I WAS TALKING SHIT WONT BE MAN ENOGH TO STEP UP!!! I AM THE MOST WANTED BITCHES......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 11:45 PM~12744707
> *we have a lot of SNITCHES in here!!!!
> I BET THE BITCH ASS ***** THA RAN AND TOLD SHORTY THAT I WAS TALKING SHIT WONT BE MAN ENOGH TO STEP UP!!! I AM THE MOST WANTED BITCHES......
> *


I'M STILL TALKING SHIT!!!! :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:45 PM~12744707
> *we have a lot of SNITCHES in here!!!!
> I BET THE BITCH ASS ***** THA RAN AND TOLD SHORTY THAT I WAS TALKING SHIT WONT BE MAN ENOGH TO STEP UP!!! I AM THE MOST WANTED BITCHES......
> *



CALM DOWN HONKY!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 11:45 PM~12744707
> *we have a lot of SNITCHES in here!!!!
> I BET THE BITCH ASS ***** THA RAN AND TOLD SHORTY THAT I WAS TALKING SHIT WONT BE MAN ENOGH TO STEP UP!!! I AM THE MOST WANTED BITCHES......
> *


 Cruel Intention, mr cholo 713, tx regulater 254, rug442, chuyleal48, streetshow, 713Lowriderboy, kustommadess, Cut N 3's, JUSTDEEZ I KNOW THE SNITCH IS IN HERE!!!!! STEP UP......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 18 2009, 11:47 PM~12744731
> *CALM DOWN HONKY!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SNITCHES GET STICHES....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:49 PM~12744751
> *Cruel Intention, mr cholo 713, tx regulater 254, rug442, chuyleal48, streetshow, 713Lowriderboy, kustommadess, Cut N 3's, JUSTDEEZ      I KNOW THE SNITCH IS IN HERE!!!!! STEP UP......
> *


MAYNE THIS FINNA GET GOOD!!!!!!!!!1 :0


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *h-town team 84 caddy,Jan 18 2009, 10:49 PM~12744751]
> Cruel Intention, mr cholo 713, tx regulater 254, rug442, chuyleal48, streetshow, 713Lowriderboy, kustommadess, Cut N 3's, JUSTDEEZ      I KNOW THE SNITCH IS IN HERE!!!!! STEP UP......
> *_


_


:uh: My homie is mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 11:50 PM~12744775
> *MAYNE THIS FINNA GET GOOD!!!!!!!!!1 :0
> *


  GOTTA GET IT CRUNCK HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:45 PM~12744707
> *we have a lot of SNITCHES in here!!!!
> I BET THE BITCH ASS ***** THA RAN AND TOLD SHORTY THAT I WAS TALKING SHIT WONT BE MAN ENOGH TO STEP UP!!! I AM THE MOST WANTED BITCHES......
> *


 Dont let it get to you its just Hater motivation = you clownin sum fools!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:50 PM~12744769
> *:biggrin:  SNITCHES GET STICHES....
> *



They probably jealous of how many INCHES you getting


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:45 PM~12744707
> *we have a lot of SNITCHES in here!!!!
> I BET THE BITCH ASS ***** THA RAN AND TOLD SHORTY THAT I WAS TALKING SHIT WONT BE MAN ENOGH TO STEP UP!!! I AM THE MOST WANTED BITCHES......
> *


:0 :0 im telling him where to find you sunday :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:45 PM~12744707
> *we have a lot of SNITCHES in here!!!!
> I BET THE BITCH ASS ***** THA RAN AND TOLD SHORTY THAT I WAS TALKING SHIT WONT BE MAN ENOGH TO STEP UP!!! I AM THE MOST WANTED BITCHES......
> *


 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:50 PM~12744769
> *:biggrin:  SNITCHES GET STICHES....
> *


Easy there Killa!!!!lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jan 18 2009, 11:52 PM~12744783
> *Dont let it get to you its just Hater motivation = you clownin sum fools!
> *


   :biggrin: YEAH I KNOW HOMIE!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:38 PM~12744623
> *THANKS TO THE ULA FOR COMING OUT TO THE MEETING
> *


thanks for havin us


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 18 2009, 11:52 PM~12744786
> *They probably jealous of how many INCHES you getting
> *


I WONDER HOW THEY GONNA FEEL LIKE NEXT TIME I BRING THIS BITCH OUT DOING SOME BIGGER INCHES!!!!! :0 LET THEM KNOW SLIM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 18 2009, 11:58 PM~12744838
> *Easy there Killa!!!!lol
> *


LEARNED A LOT IN TCD HOMIE!!!!!!  :biggrin: QUE HACES WUEY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 18 2009, 11:54 PM~12744804
> *:0  :0 im  telling him  where to find you  sunday  :0  :0
> *


    I'LL BE THERE!!!! HOPE MY TANK WORKS GOOD..... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:06 PM~12744922
> *     I'LL BE THERE!!!! HOPE MY TANK WORKS GOOD..... :0
> *


 :biggrin: i hear the orange one might come back for a round 2 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:05 PM~12744909
> *LEARNED A LOT IN TCD HOMIE!!!!!!   :biggrin:  QUE HACES WUEY
> *


Shit nada aqui no mas....waitin on my chrome & interior so "El Padrino" can hit tha streets!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 19 2009, 12:08 AM~12744937
> *:biggrin: i hear the orange one  might come back for a round 2  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


SO U HEARD RIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 19 2009, 12:12 AM~12744989
> *Shit nada aqui no mas....waitin on my chrome & interior so "El Padrino" can hit tha streets!!!
> *


BIG BALLER..... ESTA CON MADRE!!!!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 11:13 PM~12744994
> *SO U HEARD RIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THEY WHERE LOOKING 4 U TODAY.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:14 PM~12745008
> *BIG BALLER..... ESTA CON MADRE!!!!
> *


Shit!!! I wish I've stackin my pennies...lol thanx homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 09:45 PM~12744707
> *we have a lot of SNITCHES in here!!!!
> I BET THE BITCH ASS ***** THA RAN AND TOLD SHORTY THAT I WAS TALKING SHIT WONT BE MAN ENOGH TO STEP UP!!! I AM THE MOST WANTED BITCHES......
> *


 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:
dont go postal


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 18 2009, 10:09 PM~12744952
> *:0
> *


el cheef pepito :0 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 18 2009, 11:04 PM~12744901
> *thanks for havin us
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 19 2009, 12:17 AM~12745033
> *I HEARD THEY WHERE LOOKING 4 U TODAY.
> *


 :nono: :nono: I AINT FALLING FOR THAT OLD JOKE WUEY... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 18 2009, 11:17 PM~12745036
> *Shit!!! I wish I've stackin my pennies...lol thanx homie
> *


sup chiquita??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, Lady_Ace, *HEX48*, BAYTOWNSLC, chevylo97, 63RIVI, lil c, JUSTDEEZ

what's up hex. when's the next bbq?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 19 2009, 12:22 AM~12745092
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:23 PM~12745109
> *:nono:  :nono: I AINT FALLING FOR THAT OLD JOKE WUEY... :biggrin:
> *


Fuckin Miklo tryin too get u!!!lol


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que oda chevylo97


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 18 2009, 10:26 PM~12745144
> *que oda chevylo97
> *


 was up chochi


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 19 2009, 12:26 AM~12745143
> *Fuckin Miklo tryin too get u!!!lol
> *


YEAH THAT BITCH TRYD... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 11:25 PM~12745122
> *
> *


que ay de nuevo tony??


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 18 2009, 09:54 PM~12744017
> *It went down tonite Broadway Wings... on behalf of my club I would like thank everyone that came out too chill wit us Tim & Mark frm last minute Goofy Sic713 Hector it was koo nobody hattin, all went smooth hopefully next time more lowz will come out....
> *


No problem...Im ALWAYS down to chill! Especially when its just down the street!... Again next sunday???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 19 2009, 12:26 AM~12745144
> *que oda chevylo97
> *


QUE HACES DISPIERTO TAN TARDE!!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 18 2009, 10:24 PM~12745115
> *sup chiquita??
> *


Wasup homie?? How things in other side of tha bridge?? Lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 19 2009, 12:27 AM~12745164
> *que ay de nuevo tony??
> *


NARANJAS HOMIE SAME OLD SHIT JUST TRYING TO REACH FOR THE STARS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 18 2009, 11:28 PM~12745179
> *Wasup homie?? How things in other side of tha bridge?? Lol
> *


same ol u kno how it is......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 11:29 PM~12745192
> *NARANJAS HOMIE SAME OLD SHIT JUST TRYING TO REACH FOR THE STARS!!! :biggrin:
> *


es todo...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 18 2009, 10:28 PM~12745169
> *No problem...Im ALWAYS down to chill! Especially when its just down the street!... Again next sunday???
> *


Where gunna try evry other sunday but it falls on super bowl sunday so where gunna get a date & let everyone know....


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

nada aqui nomas mirando al steetshow


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 18 2009, 10:33 PM~12745232
> *nada aqui nomas mirando al steetshow
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: QUIERES QUE EMPECEMOS A HABLAR DEL BUFFET O QUE?? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 18 2009, 10:39 PM~12745299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

no mames estas tragado gomitas 2


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2009, 11:24 PM~12745120
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, Lady_Ace, HEX48, BAYTOWNSLC, chevylo97, 63RIVI, lil c, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> ...


You tell me homie! Im always down for some fajitas!!!
How u been bro? U givin up the car after all?...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 19 2009, 12:46 AM~12745387
> *You tell me homie! Im always down for some fajitas!!!
> How u been bro? U givin up the car after all?...
> *


I'll let you know when i have another gathering. which car?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2009, 11:45 PM~12745368
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2009, 11:50 PM~12745427
> *I'll let you know when i have another gathering.  which car?
> *


did i miss something?...the one u were donating...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 19 2009, 12:54 AM~12745472
> *did i miss something?...the one u were donating...
> *


oh, i thought you meant my bomb. LOL

yeah, it's gone.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2009, 11:57 PM~12745504
> *oh, i thought you meant my bomb.  LOL
> 
> yeah, it's gone.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 19 2009, 01:00 AM~12745539
> *
> *


found a replacement for my car lot though. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2009, 11:01 PM~12745550
> *found a replacement for my car lot though.  :biggrin:
> *


LORD OF THE REGALS KING OF THE BUICKS :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 18 2009, 10:45 PM~12745371
> *no mames estas tragado gomitas 2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ACABADITO DE LLEGAR DE LAREDO TX :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 18 2009, 10:45 PM~12744707
> *we have a lot of SNITCHES in here!!!!
> I BET THE BITCH ASS ***** THA RAN AND TOLD SHORTY THAT I WAS TALKING SHIT WONT BE MAN ENOGH TO STEP UP!!! I AM THE MOST WANTED BITCHES......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

QUE ONDA TONY QUIEN TE HISO ENOJAR LOCO


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:0 
sneak peek of whats coming out soon to streets of H-town :biggrin: . postin up picks for my boy Shane


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2009, 10:50 PM~12743964
> *I BOUGHT SUM LASTNIGHT
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2009, 10:59 PM~12744096
> *yea in a bag..lol... had a good day today... went to fundraiser and bought some 24's rims and tires for 400 bucks.. i love l.a. :biggrin:
> *


 
:0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> :0
> sneak peek of whats coming out soon to streets of H-town :biggrin: . postin up picks for my boy Shane
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 19 2009, 03:02 AM~12746862
> *:0
> sneak peek of whats coming out soon to streets of H-town :biggrin: . postin up picks for my boy Shane
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 19 2009, 03:02 AM~12746862
> *:0
> sneak peek of whats coming out soon to streets of H-town :biggrin: . postin up picks for my boy Shane
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 19 2009, 09:20 AM~12747537
> *clean
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 09:21 AM~12747546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for givin a compliment?


LOL must still be mad cus you cant post a pic of yo ride for me to compliment!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 19 2009, 09:23 AM~12747553
> *for givin a compliment?
> LOL must still be mad cus you cant post a pic of yo ride for me to compliment!!!!
> 
> ...


exactly :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 09:14 AM~12747524
> *:0  :wow:
> *


yea ok cap'n obvious


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 09:23 AM~12747557
> *exactly  :angry:
> *


I cant say much neither, all 3 of my buckets are all taken apart :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 19 2009, 06:41 AM~12747241
> *
> :0
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 19 2009, 09:25 AM~12747564
> *I cant say much neither, all 3 of my buckets are all taken apart  :angry:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Sup my ***** ra-ra???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 19 2009, 01:26 PM~12748816
> *Sup my ***** ra-ra???
> *


chillin homie!!!a i changed my number shoot u a text in a min.......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 19 2009, 11:35 AM~12748879
> *chillin homie!!!a i changed my number shoot u a text in a min.......
> *


NEED THAT NUMBER TOO..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 01:46 PM~12748958
> *HLC
> 
> :0
> *


You only have one friend  :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 01:46 PM~12748958
> *HLC
> 
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 02:12 PM~12749122
> *You only have one friend    :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 
"swamp motha"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 01:12 PM~12749122
> *You only have one friend    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 12:49 PM~12749396
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Kellogs is your super friend $44.63 :biggrin: up $1.88


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 01:46 PM~12749375
> *:0
> "swamp motha"
> 
> ...


That skull represents all the bodies "dissappeared" in the swamps :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 19 2009, 02:05 PM~12749503
> *Kellogs is your super friend $44.63  :biggrin:  up $1.88
> *




right now i'm lookin at maybe putting some $ in Altria Group, Inc (MO)

formerly philip morris. and also parent company to general foods (makers of Kool-aid).   when economy is bad, cigs, mac/cheese. and koolaid are big sellers.


----------



## hardline90 (Dec 28, 2008)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 01:55 PM~12749937
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> :wave:
> [/b]


 :uh: seen you at car wash. ain't got much to say besides that. :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 03:06 PM~12750039
> *:uh:  seen you at car wash.  ain't got much to say besides that.  :ugh:
> *


So u found out who she was? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2009, 04:13 PM~12750089
> *So u found out who she was? :biggrin:
> *


where were you yesterday? :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 03:15 PM~12750109
> *where were you yesterday?  :uh:
> *


con la number 1 priority in my life with her constant crying and tummy aching, spitting up etc etc.


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 02:06 PM~12750039
> *:uh:  seen you at car wash.  ain't got much to say besides that.  :ugh:
> *


U DID WHO R U?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2009, 03:13 PM~12750089
> *So u found out who she was? :biggrin:
> *


she ran up and started licking my windshield. and said i'm so fly she'll lick my car clean.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 03:17 PM~12750122
> *she ran up and started licking my windshield. and said i'm so fly she'll lick my car clean.
> *


 :0 damn i missed it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> U DID *WHO* R U?
> [/b]


 :uh: 


imm leave that alone, she don't know yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2009, 04:16 PM~12750115
> *con la number 1 priority in my life with her constant crying and tummy aching, spitting up etc etc.
> *


might as well throw in your playa' card. :ugh: 








:biggrin: 



i know what you mean, already went through that.  Jr will be 1 yr old manana.


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2009, 02:13 PM~12750089
> *So u found out who she was? :biggrin:
> *


HEY ALBERTO...HOW DID U FIND OUT WHO I WAS?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 19 2009, 04:19 PM~12750141
> *
> *


you do that parade today?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> U DID WHO R U?
> [/b]


deeez nuttts



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 02:18 PM~12750130
> *:uh:
> imm leave that alone, she don't know yet.
> *


ill get her


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 03:18 PM~12750131
> *might as well throw in your playa' card.  :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> i know what you mean, already went through that.    Jr will be 1 yr old manana.
> *


Man, I done thrown it in....aint been to tha clubs to take pics in a hot minute, aint been to a show, shit I barely get to leave the house. Or will for a while. My gal's shift starts when I get home from work, which I had to adjust my schedule so I can go in early and get out early. All this is having a toll on my sleep....that and being in the attic all day saturday dropping and terminating network cables to connect the office PC physically to router, a requirement for my gals job....no wireless connections. :angry: 



> HEY ALBERTO...HOW DID U FIND OUT WHO I WAS?
> [/b]


no digas markas, I am dualhex... :biggrin: I just had a sneaking suspicion.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2009, 04:27 PM~12750219
> *Man, I done thrown it in....aint been to tha clubs to take pics in a hot minute, aint been to a show, shit I barely get to leave the house.  Or will for a while.  My gal's shift starts when I get home from work, which I had to adjust my schedule so I can go in early and get out early.  All this is having a toll on my sleep....that and being in the attic all day saturday dropping and terminating network cables to connect the office PC physically to router, a requirement for my gals job....no wireless connections. :angry:
> *


You don't have to tell me about lack of sleep. I forgot what that's all about.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 03:18 PM~12750131
> *might as well throw in your playa' card.  :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> i know what you mean, already went through that.    Jr will be 1 yr old manana.*



Wish I could make the festivities  But congrats y sapo verde...wow 1 yr huh? Time flies when it aint your own kid....my chica is 8 weeks old tomorrow, but it feels like 3 months.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 03:20 PM~12750153
> *you do that parade today?
> *


no sir


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2009, 04:30 PM~12750246
> *Wish I could make the festivities    But congrats y sapo verde...wow 1 yr huh?  Time flies when it aint your own kid....my chica is 8 weeks old tomorrow, but it feels like 3 months.
> *


thanks.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2009, 02:30 PM~12750246
> *Wish I could make the festivities    But congrats y sapo verde...wow 1 yr huh?  Time flies when it aint your own kid....my chica is 8 weeks old tomorrow, but it feels like 3 months.
> *


A lot of fun awaits you...grasshopper...................wait 'till she starts eating solid foods, crawling, walking, and the funnest of all talking.... they're like miniature comedians. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2009, 02:27 PM~12750219
> *Man, I done thrown it in....aint been to tha clubs to take pics in a hot minute, aint been to a show, shit I barely get to leave the house.  Or will for a while.  My gal's shift starts when I get home from work, which I had to adjust my schedule so I can go in early and get out early.  All this is having a toll on my sleep....that and being in the attic all day saturday dropping and terminating network cables to connect the office PC physically to router, a requirement for my gals job....no wireless connections. :angry:
> no digas markas, I am dualhex... :biggrin:  I just had a sneaking suspicion.
> *


OK LOL! HOW U BEEN?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 19 2009, 03:21 PM~12750158
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> OK LOL! HOW U BEEN?
> [/b]


I been aiight...yourself?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> OK LOL! HOW U BEEN?
> [/b]


 :uh: o' friendly actin azz *****..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 10:51 PM~12743991
> *dude offered to buy the 60 today...
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 19 2009, 03:45 PM~12750376
> *:0
> *


dont mind all that. you know hood in stays in, all katrina FEMA folks with no real $


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 02:44 PM~12750365
> *:uh:  o' friendly actin azz *****..
> *


WTH? WAS I TALKIN' 2 U? NO!!


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jan 19 2009, 02:43 PM~12750352
> *I been aiight...yourself?
> *


PRETTY GOOD!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> WTH? WAS I TALKIN' 2 U? NO!!
> [/b]


 :0 



hno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> PRETTY GOOD!
> [/b]


wut up brina..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 04:42 PM~12750351
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


flash=exposedchonayz


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 03:12 PM~12750593
> *wut up brina..
> *


WHAT IT DO??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 02:48 PM~12750409
> *dont mind all that.  you know hood in stays in, all katrina FEMA folks with no real $
> *


in my neighborhood the houses are actually worth more than the cars....asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2009, 04:24 PM~12750668
> *in my neighborhood the houses are actually worth more than the cars....asshole
> *


maybe your house. but still, dont matter if FEMA paying the house note. :uh:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 03:02 PM~12750525
> *:0
> hno:
> *


MOVE AROUND WITH ALL THAT..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 03:42 PM~12750351
> *:biggrin:
> *


fker. :angry: 

LOL!!! you so stupid!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 04:17 PM~12750623
> *flash=exposedchonayz
> *


 :no: :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> MOVE AROUND WITH ALL THAT..
> [/b]


 :uh: i have no idea what the fk you just said. guess i ain't up on latest ebonics or street slang.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 19 2009, 05:39 PM~12750800
> *:no:  :loco:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 19 2009, 04:38 PM~12750792
> *fker. :angry:
> 
> LOL!!! you so stupid!!
> *


 :biggrin: you look good though. be glad it wasn't the other pic i have of you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 04:41 PM~12750820
> *:yessad:
> *


so i guess now no one can say i dont wear chonies anymore. FINALLY!  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 04:41 PM~12750821
> *:biggrin:  you look good though.  be glad it wasn't the other pic i have of you.
> *


 :buttkick: 

thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## Miss "B" (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 03:40 PM~12750814
> *:uh:  i have no idea what the fk you just said.    guess i ain't up on latest ebonics or street slang.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 19 2009, 05:43 PM~12750833
> *so i guess now no one can say i dont wear chonies anymore. FINALLY!   :roflmao:
> *


no, i can say it must have been the time of the month that all guys dread about. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 04:48 PM~12750869
> *no, i can say it must have been the time of the month that all guys dread about.  :biggrin:
> *


nope! :no:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 03:40 PM~12750814
> *:uh:  i have no idea what the fk you just said.    guess i ain't up on latest ebonics or street slang.
> *



Dijo que como le haces para moverte con todo el peso extra que tienes?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> [/b]


watch yourself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 19 2009, 05:49 PM~12750883
> *Dijo que como le haces para moverte con todo el peso extra que tienes?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 19 2009, 04:49 PM~12750883
> *Dijo que como le haces para moverte con todo el peso extra que tienes?
> *


so en dieta guey so stfu.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 03:53 PM~12750915
> *so en dieta guey    so stfu.
> *



Ah que bien, comprendido compañero. Buena suerte!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 19 2009, 04:54 PM~12750923
> *Ah que bien, comprendido compañero. Buena suerte!
> *


i'm already Mike Yu's lowrider friend. sorry.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > :0
> > sneak peek of whats coming out soon to streets of H-town :biggrin: . postin up picks for my boy Shane
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2009, 05:26 PM~12751180
> *this car is gona hurt some feelings the frame aint split and wrapped for nothing
> *


you getting into stuff i dont even understand. 


i know you explained it once.but i still didn't get it. i didnt have luxury of going to quality high school on nice side of town like you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 03:29 PM~12750711
> *maybe your house.    but still, dont matter if FEMA paying the house note.  :uh:
> *


where do i apply


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2009, 05:31 PM~12751210
> *where do i apply
> *


http://www.fema.gov/assistance/index.shtm


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2009, 04:26 PM~12751180
> *this car is gona hurt some feelings the frame aint split and wrapped for nothing
> *


bucket gon end up a race car watch :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> WTH? WAS I TALKIN' 2 U? NO!!
> [/b]


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 04:42 PM~12750351
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 19 2009, 07:18 PM~12752218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


couple rocks and a kareoke machine, and she can "perform" at your event too.  extra $50 and i'll rent you a portable stripper pole.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 02:18 PM~12750131
> *might as well throw in your playa' card.  :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> i know what you mean, already went through that.    Jr will be 1 yr old manana.
> *


 not lowrider related but found out today baby#2 is on the way :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2009, 08:11 PM~12752792
> *not lowrider related but found out today baby#2 is on the way :biggrin:
> *


mayne. hope your wife don't find out. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2009, 09:11 PM~12752792
> *not lowrider related but found out today baby#2 is on the way :biggrin:
> *


congrats man :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 07:15 PM~12752826
> *mayne. hope your wife don't find out.  :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 07:15 PM~12752826
> *mayne. hope your wife don't find out.  :0
> *


thxs :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 08:47 PM~12752543
> *couple rocks and a kareoke machine, and she can "perform" at your event too.
> 
> 
> ...





















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 08:40 PM~12754077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 19 2009, 08:41 PM~12754114
> *   ttt
> *


wut up homie..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 08:42 PM~12754139
> *wut up homie..
> *


wass up goofy whats the word


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 19 2009, 08:52 PM~12754314
> *wass up goofy whats the word
> *


alot of people gonna support!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jan 19 2009, 08:11 PM~12752792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2009, 07:11 PM~12752792
> *not lowrider related but found out today baby#2 is on the way :biggrin:
> *


congrats dave........mayne time to upgrade cant fit da carseat ina minitruck.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

big shizzle i see u fatboy!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 09:01 PM~12754512
> *alot of people gonna support!!!
> *


thats wass up htown lowriders comming togheter :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hope we can all agree on a crusing spot and bring it back to the streets soon :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 19 2009, 09:15 PM~12754791
> *thats wass up htown lowriders comming togheter  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: hope we can all agree on a crusing spot and  bring it back to the streets soon  :biggrin:
> *


WELL LATIN KUSTOMS GOT A CHILL SPOT IN PTOWN AT BROADWAY WINGS.. I WAS THERE LAST NIGHT..ILL BE BACK THERE WHEN THEY SET A DATE AGAIN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2009, 07:11 PM~12752792
> *not lowrider related but found out today baby#2 is on the way :biggrin:
> *


congrats


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*NEW SEASON OF LIVIN' THE LOW LIFE STARTS THIS TUESDAY* :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 19 2009, 08:52 PM~12754314
> *wass up goffy whats the word
> *


fixed!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 19 2009, 10:48 PM~12755347
> *NEW SEASON OF LIVIN' THE LOW LIFE STARTS THIS TUESDAY :biggrin:
> *


:0 hear they doing a "buckets" episode. i better shave so i look good on tv. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2009, 10:22 PM~12754893
> *congrats
> *


weddings, funerals and divorces. if the moneys right, i'm there.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 20 2009, 12:28 AM~12756008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2009, 10:33 PM~12756087
> *
> *


i wasnt there  :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 19 2009, 10:36 PM~12756143
> *i wasnt there    :tears:
> *


i was and the ese on the grill got down on the burgers.. :biggrin: thomas was tellin me snoop dogg donated a lot of stuff for his family and even sent his cars to the fundraiser..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2009, 01:11 AM~12757107
> *i was and the ese on the grill got down on the burgers.. :biggrin:  thomas was tellin me snoop dogg donated a lot of stuff for his family and even sent his cars to the fundraiser..
> *


you know the routine, pics of it didn't happen.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 20 2009, 12:30 AM~12757220
> *you know the routine,  pics of it didn't happen.
> *


in the piost b4 this...the yellow lolo that thomas is standing in front of is snoop doggs (laker mobile)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2009, 05:30 AM~12757822
> *in the piost b4 this...the yellow lolo that thomas is standing in front of is snoop doggs (laker mobile)
> *


you can see like 10% of that car maybe 5%. i aint saying nothing, i'm just saying, namsayin.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 08:47 PM~12752543
> *couple rocks and a kareoke machine, and she can "perform" at your event too.    extra $50 and i'll rent you a portable stripper pole.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn That Thing Comes With Cash Too.... :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FROM THE HOMIES OF WESTSIDE C.C. IN LA.....

hey 2pac, u wuz lookin good out there homie, much props to all u guys out there in Houston for doin the damn thang to help a fellow lowrider brutha out....and we stopped by at elysian park to drop off our WESTSIDE C.C. donations to help out lil Roland and his family. and also we met 2000 towncar in person, real cool dude. i told him i wuz from WESTSIDE and right away he mentioned u and that ya wuz homies.....we talked for a lil bit and he thanked us and everyone who helped out, he wuz very appreciative and couldnt believe how everyone came together to help him out even though we didnt know him. He wuz wowed and shocked but in a good way. I told him how strong the lowrider community is and how one big family we can be when we get together....To the homie 2000TOWNCAR i wish u and your family the best, a speedy recovery and GOD BLESS U GUYZ.......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 20 2009, 07:06 AM~12758070
> *FROM THE HOMIES OF WESTSIDE C.C. IN LA.....
> 
> hey 2pac, u wuz lookin good out there homie, much props to all u guys out there in Houston for doin the damn thang to help a fellow lowrider brutha out....and we stopped by at elysian park to drop off our WESTSIDE C.C. donations to help out lil Roland and his family. and also we met 2000 towncar in person, real cool dude. i told him i wuz from WESTSIDE and right away he mentioned u and that ya wuz homies.....we talked for a lil bit and he thanked us and everyone who helped out, he wuz very appreciative and couldnt believe how everyone came together to help him out even though we didnt know him. He wuz wowed and shocked but in a good way.  I told him how strong the lowrider community is and how one big family we can be when we get together....To the homie 2000TOWNCAR i wish u and your family the best, a speedy recovery and GOD BLESS U GUYZ.......
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2009, 07:47 PM~12752543
> *couple rocks and a kareoke machine, and she can "perform" at your event too.    extra $50 and i'll rent you a portable stripper pole.
> 
> 
> ...


You're so fkin stupid Danny! :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2009, 08:11 PM~12752792
> *not lowrider related but found out today baby#2 is on the way :biggrin:
> *


Congrats again Dave! :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 19 2009, 08:11 PM~12752792
> *not lowrider related but found out today baby#2 is on the way :biggrin:
> *


congrats....imma in the midst of #1 and sometimes I dont know if I can handle #2...when you figure out a #2 was manageable?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy bday to your lil one latin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 20 2009, 11:08 AM~12758926
> *happy bday to your lil one latin.
> *


thanks


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 20 2009, 11:08 AM~12758926
> *happy bday to your lil one latin.
> *


*x25 homie*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 20 2009, 11:27 AM~12759088
> *x25 homie
> *


1 year old carnal. This time last year I was on the phone in the delivery room just waiting for Jr to be born. hno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 09:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIL LATIN


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 09:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Feliz Cumpleaños to your son bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 09:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


felicidades al lil homie


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks, he's a blessing  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 20 2009, 10:11 AM~12759530
> *:cheesy:
> *


STA CELOSO TU OTRO HIJO LATIN :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 20 2009, 11:30 AM~12759713
> *STA CELOSO TU OTRO HIJO LATIN  :uh:  :uh:
> *


bayunco, si estubiera celoso viera pusto una desta carras :angry: :uh:   :thumbsdown:  :ugh: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :barf: :banghead: :loco:  :rant:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 20 2009, 10:46 AM~12759928
> *bayunco, si estubiera celoso viera pusto una desta carras  :angry:  :uh:      :thumbsdown:    :ugh:  :guns:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :banghead:  :loco:    :rant:
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 20 2009, 11:50 AM~12759970
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 20 2009, 10:53 AM~12760010
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

happy b day lil latin jr thats a bad ass shirt his wearing. your getting him early into customizing


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Happy bday to lil latin


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birffday for lil' Latin


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 20 2009, 01:44 PM~12760536
> *Happy birTHday for lil' Latin
> *


X1..........


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mayne you brave...i member when i posted my niece, she got all photochopped like Paul Walls little sister ...I only posted one pic of my esquinkla, but its all shadowy...cute kid by the way. Feliz Cumpleaños to him.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 20 2009, 01:12 PM~12760819
> *X1..........
> *


Obama even got tha brothas writtin' right! :0


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: happy bday 2 lil Dj latin :cheesy:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday to the little KING of Regals, and DJ's.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 11:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 19 2009, 09:12 PM~12754731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 1/2 years later :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 09:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 19 2009, 05:33 PM~12751744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 20 2009, 04:47 AM~12757848
> *you can see like 10% of that car maybe 5%.      i aint saying nothing, i'm just saying, namsayin.
> *


if u dont know thats snoops car u been living in a cave


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2009, 04:25 PM~12763026
> *if u dont know thats snoops car u been living in a cave
> *


or mikey yu didnt aprroved it as a safe :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Today's Birthdays 
15 members are celebrating their birthday today
mrtravieso(26), Spiderman(33), JoshJPKustoms(25), 91PurplePeopleEater(21), 85MonteCarlo(22), mac2lac(36), SaV650(29), eci-n-nc(22), let_it_go(40), warrantykiller04(25), djmatty12083(26), MALDITO713(20), MiKLO(23), [email protected] Lift(30), Karma502(25) 


Happy birthday big homie!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 20 2009, 04:42 PM~12763211
> *Today's Birthdays
> 15 members are celebrating their birthday today
> mrtravieso(26), Spiderman(33), JoshJPKustoms(25), 91PurplePeopleEater(21), 85MonteCarlo(22), mac2lac(36), SaV650(29), eci-n-nc(22), let_it_go(40), warrantykiller04(25), djmatty12083(26), MALDITO713(20), MiKLO(23), [email protected] Lift(30), Karma502(25)
> ...


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 20 2009, 04:47 AM~12757848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 20 2009, 12:28 AM~12756008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GETCHO BITCH ASS BACK TO HOUSTON :uh: AND DONT BE PICKING UP NONE OF THEM LA WAYZ.....DONT FORGET YOU STILL DADDYS LIL GIRL.......WAIT TILL I TELL EDWARDO :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2009, 06:25 PM~12763026
> *if u dont know thats snoops car u been living in a cave
> *


YEP ITS CALLED "THE DOG EATER"


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 20 2009, 05:52 PM~12763973
> *:uh: GETCHO BITCH ASS BACK TO HOUSTON :uh: AND DONT BE PICKING UP NONE OF THEM LA WAYZ.....DONT FORGET YOU STILL DADDYS LIL GIRL.......WAIT TILL I TELL EDWARDO :biggrin:
> *


  :buttkick: DONT WORRY LIL MAMMA AS MUCH AS I LIKE IT HERE IN CALI,IM READY TO GET MY BOY HOME ASAP....JUST NOTY ON A PLANE :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 20 2009, 05:58 PM~12764052
> *  :buttkick: DONT WORRY LIL MAMMA AS MUCH AS I LIKE IT HERE IN CALI,IM READY TO GET MY BOY HOME ASAP....JUST NOTY ON A PLANE :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


scary ass neegah :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 20 2009, 05:58 PM~12764052
> *  :buttkick: DONT WORRY LIL MAMMA AS MUCH AS I LIKE IT HERE IN CALI,IM READY TO GET MY BOY HOME ASAP....JUST NOTY ON A PLANE :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whut it dew fucker!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 20 2009, 07:58 PM~12764052
> *  :buttkick: DONT WORRY LIL MAMMA AS MUCH AS I LIKE IT HERE IN CALI,IM READY TO GET MY BOY HOME ASAP....JUST NOTY ON A PLANE :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OL SCARY ASS.....IMA TAKE MY TRIP IN MARCH


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 20 2009, 06:12 PM~12764185
> *OL SCARY ASS.....IMA TAKE MY TRIP IN MARCH
> *


call me ill be here still.. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2009, 09:05 AM~12758886
> *Happy Birthday to my son D.J. Latin Jr.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, it's been one year. Where did this year go? :uh: Happy Birthday little one and I haven't even seen you yet. In person that is.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 20 2009, 11:01 PM~12766132
> *OMG, it's been one year.  Where did this year go? :uh:  Happy Birthday little one and I haven't even seen you yet. In person that is.
> *


thanks


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 20 2009, 10:01 PM~12766132
> *OMG, it's been one year.  Where did this year go? :uh:  Happy Birthday little one and I haven't even seen you yet. In person that is.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2009, 08:04 PM~12764115
> *scary ass neegah :cheesy:
> *


HE JUST DON'T KNOW DRIVING OR RIDING THE BUS BACK IS A LONG RIDE....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 20 2009, 10:05 AM~12758886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 21 2009, 09:50 AM~12769450
> *Happy Bday lil homie!!
> Thanks    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


happy birthday homie


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2009, 06:04 PM~12764115
> *scary ass neegah :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :twak: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2009, 06:05 PM~12764124
> *whut it dew fucker!!
> *


SUP SIC CHILLN FIXN 2 GO C MY SON AT THE HOSPITAL, BUT MY RIDE STILL ISNT HERE :buttkick:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 21 2009, 06:45 AM~12769216
> *HE JUST DON'T KNOW DRIVING OR RIDING THE BUS BACK IS A LONG RIDE....
> *


FUK IT ILL TAKE THE LONG ROUTE BACK. AT LEAST WHEN U LOOK OUT THE WINDOW OF A CAR U DONT C THE WINGS FLAPPIN LIKE A BIRD!!!!! hno: 
AND HOPEFULLY MY WIFE N SON CAN B WITH ME 4 THE RIDE...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

HAPPY B DAY MAC2LAC


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody interested in buyin a 16g iphone ???? Get at me....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

how much


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 21 2009, 11:32 AM~12770601
> *how much
> *


 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

wuz good g im new on diz lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 21 2009, 10:32 AM~12770601
> *how much
> *


120 for da iphone ya want it?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

sorry homeboy i wuz tryin 2 c if diz shit work im new on diz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 21 2009, 06:45 AM~12769216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

happy bday mac2lac!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 21 2009, 09:08 AM~12769521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks monica....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2009, 10:55 AM~12770819
> *:cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 21 2009, 03:11 PM~12772602
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Car wash to benefit thomas and his family

organized by Street life, Mexican pride & Carnales cc's

January 24,2009 (this saturday)
12n-5pm
2617 fulton st 
(by autozone)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 21 2009, 02:11 PM~12772602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this event mikey yu approved??...lol... its good to see htown coming together...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2009, 03:30 PM~12772831
> *
> is this event mikey yu approved??...lol... its good to see htown coming together...
> *


no. but shhhhhh


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 21 2009, 01:22 PM~12771572
> *thanks monica....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 21 2009, 03:32 PM~12772865
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 21 2009, 03:48 PM~12773037
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: 

thats why youre sick! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 21 2009, 04:29 PM~12772823
> *Car wash to benefit thomas and his family
> 
> organized by Street life, Mexican pride & Carnales cc's
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 21 2009, 03:32 PM~12772865
> *:cheesy:
> *


monica? huh? :scrutinize:


like lewinsky? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 21 2009, 05:02 PM~12773810
> *monica? huh? :scrutinize:
> like lewinsky? :cheesy:
> *


UH NO! :angry: 

im not white. :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 21 2009, 05:18 PM~12773985
> *UH NO!  :angry:
> 
> im not white. :cheesy:
> *


lies? :scrutinize:

:cheesy: i know! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 21 2009, 03:54 PM~12773109
> *:angry:
> 
> thats why youre sick! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 21 2009, 02:31 PM~12772847
> *no. but shhhhhh
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

where is da carshow at diz sunday


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 21 2009, 07:56 PM~12775540
> *where is da carshow at diz sunday
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 21 2009, 09:02 PM~12775586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 21 2009, 08:17 PM~12775721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I can see my old house :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 21 2009, 08:56 PM~12775540
> *where is da carshow at diz sunday
> *


que rollo homie!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Jan 19 2009, 02:38 AM~12746408
> *QUE ONDA TONY QUIEN TE HISO ENOJAR LOCO
> *


que rollo homito!!!! un dedo que anda por aqui pero no quiere cantar..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 19 2009, 12:39 AM~12745299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 21 2009, 08:28 PM~12776685
> *que rollo homie!!!
> *


aqui tratando de aprender como usart este jale 
:uh: y q onda tony q le paso al caddy?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 21 2009, 07:02 PM~12775586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0daz wuz up so I can tell my carclub 2 go cuz ima be workin :uh: thanx homie


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 21 2009, 10:28 PM~12777645
> *:0daz wuz up so I can tell my carclub 2 go cuz ima be workin  :uh:  thanx homie
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whut it dew H-Town


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 21 2009, 11:24 PM~12777555
> *aqui tratando de aprender como usart este jale
> :uh: y q onda tony q le paso al caddy?
> *


ta con madre!!! i had to let it go, now i wish i could get it back


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 21 2009, 11:41 PM~12777865
> *Whut it dew H-Town
> *


wat up homie!!! u still have da blazer?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Orale daz wuz up dat hoe wuz clean


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 21 2009, 09:45 PM~12777931
> *wat up homie!!! u still have da blazer?
> *


Yeah waiting for Chochi to let me know something.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 21 2009, 11:56 PM~12778087
> *Yeah waiting for Chochi to let me know something.
> *


kool!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 21 2009, 03:29 PM~12772823
> *Car wash to benefit thomas and his family
> 
> organized by Street life, Mexican pride & Carnales cc's
> ...


carnales doesnt have shit to do with that :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2009, 11:46 PM~12778746
> *carnales doesnt have shit to do with that  :uh:
> *


yes they do. this grown folks business. so shut and go watch cartoons.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 01:26 AM~12779133
> *yes they do.  this grown folks business.  so shut and go watch cartoons.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 21 2009, 02:17 PM~12772688
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 12:26 AM~12779133
> *yes they do.  this grown folks business.  so shut and go watch cartoons.
> *


carnales and carnales style are two different clubs stupid ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 22 2009, 09:36 AM~12780702
> *carnales and carnales style are two different clubs stupid ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Any body interested in a 37inch vizio flatscreen tv??????


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cruel Intention, cartier01


Wuz up Homie!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

how much noe?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2009, 09:38 AM~12781060
> *Any body interested in a 37inch vizio flatscreen tv??????
> *


will it fit in the trunk of the 60, bitch we lowridin here


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

chilling waiting on a load you guys going to the show sunday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 22 2009, 11:01 AM~12781211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm caughin up flem and got boogers. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2009, 10:03 AM~12781220
> *will it fit in the trunk of the 60, bitch we lowridin here
> *


U can put in ya ass for all I care....and fuck yo lowridin over here ass *****.............:0:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2009, 11:25 AM~12781370
> *U can put in ya ass for all I care....and fuck yo lowridin over here ass *****.............:0:
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12776371


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 11:20 AM~12781333
> *i'm caughin up flem and got boogers.  :angry:
> *


sucks to be you!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 22 2009, 11:28 AM~12781392
> *sucks to be you!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 11:28 AM~12781398
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2009, 09:38 AM~12781060
> *Any body interested in a 37inch vizio flatscreen tv??????
> *


pm me i need one for the garage...and i know how much they cost i already have one so no sentimental value shit...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 22 2009, 10:36 AM~12781468
> *pm me i need one for the garage...and i know how much they cost i already have one so no sentimental value shit...
> *


Yea I want one for da garage too might be da only way to work on da lac.....tv in da garage watchin sports while turnin wrenches..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2009, 11:11 AM~12781783
> *Yea I want one for da garage too might be da only way to work on da lac.....tv in da garage watchin sports while turnin wrenches..........
> *


 :no:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

Wuz Up H-TOWN ,

Hey 1 of my homies is looking for some 20's or 22's spokes. If you have or no anybody that has some FOR SALE pm me with the information. Thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 22 2009, 01:31 PM~12782473
> *Wuz Up H-TOWN ,
> 
> Hey 1 of my homies is looking for some 20's or 22's spokes. If you have or no anybody that has some FOR SALE pm me with the information. Thanks.
> *


 :uh:  trippin.. we lowridin' up in this bitch!!! 09' and beyond!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 03:11 PM~12782861
> *:uh:  WE FROM.. ...U AINT GOT NO RIDE ***** GETCHO WHIP GAME UP ***** :biggrin:*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2009, 02:23 PM~12782966
> *FUCK U GET WE FROM.. ...U AINT GOT NO RIDE ***** GETCHO WHIP GAME UP ***** :biggrin:
> *


ain't you got some fuel pumps to go break?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 03:24 PM~12782979
> *ain't you got some fuel pumps to go break?
> *


NOPE....THATS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN ITS THE WRONG ONE TO BEGIN WITH.....BUT I BET U GOT ANTHER CENTER CONSOLE TO GO BUILD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2009, 02:34 PM~12783071
> *NOPE....THATS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN ITS THE WRONG ONE TO BEGIN WITH.....BUT I BET U GOT ANTHER CENTER CONSOLE TO GO BUILD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


won't take but 2 minutes


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 22 2009, 02:51 AM~12779906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 03:40 PM~12783108
> *won't take but 2 minutes
> *


THE ONE U BUILT LOOK LIKE IT TOOK LESS TIME THAN THAT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2009, 10:38 AM~12781060
> *Any body interested in a 37inch vizio flatscreen tv??????
> *


whats the price


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 22 2009, 04:31 PM~12783577
> *
> *


 uffin: ^^^^Need A Light


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2009, 03:34 PM~12783595
> *uffin:  ^^^^Need A Light
> *


thx


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2009, 02:55 PM~12783253
> *THE ONE U BUILT LOOK LIKE IT TOOK LESS TIME THAN THAT
> *


i was driving while i cut the opening for drink holder.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whut it dew H-Town


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 22 2009, 06:46 PM~12784801
> *Whut it dew H-Town
> *


*SUP HOMIE*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 22 2009, 06:50 PM~12784843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hi


----------



## H-TOWN BOMBER (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 21 2009, 10:41 PM~12777865
> *Whut it dew H-Town
> *


What's up homie, Yorktown, Texas in da house


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got 13/7 baby blue spoke 2 match 4 2500 frim also 87 blazer with chrome 13/7 4 1200 also a 83 2door caddy fleetwood 90 out 4 1500 frim call me at 832 330 3717


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 22 2009, 06:25 PM~12785171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man said prices are firm, so dont come with those cheap offers. ya'll cheap ass ******. those some hard to come by color spoke chinaz right there.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 22 2009, 06:25 PM~12785171
> * 83 2door caddy fleetwood 90 out 4 1500 frim call me at 832 330 3717
> *


sale pending


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

need this cars gone hit me up 832 330 37 17


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 22 2009, 05:50 PM~12784843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt see a shout out to Mikey Yu. :angry:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*HEY HOUSTON WE'RE HAVING A SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE, ANYONE INTERESTED!!*



CCF SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE #2


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 21 2009, 08:02 PM~12775586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can anyone come? or just lowriders? have ya posted this all over myspace?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 22 2009, 08:13 PM~12786282
> *can anyone come? or just lowriders? have ya posted this all over myspace?
> *


already put word out to INC about it.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 22 2009, 09:13 PM~12786282
> *can anyone come? or just lowriders? have ya posted this all over myspace?
> *



:yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my 96 bucket SS might even make a special one time only appearance.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

i just sent the flyer to a few car clubs on myspace


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 22 2009, 08:38 PM~12786574
> *i just sent the flyer to a few car clubs on myspace
> *


stupid, myspace is only good for hollar'n at high skoo aged brawds. and sharpie eyebrow cholas. everybody knows that.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 09:42 PM~12786611
> *stupid, myspace is only good for hollar'n at high skoo aged brawds. and sharpie eyebrow cholas.  everybody knows that.
> *


 :0 ...
:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 22 2009, 08:49 PM~12786693
> *:0 ...
> :roflmao:
> *


oh dont forget married brawds that log on from work computer.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone selling chevy/gmc short bed truck for under 4k, or know anyone that is, let me know am looking for a daily driver


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

If anyone would like to help for carshow event
Please call 281-318-8628


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 22 2009, 07:25 PM~12785171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need info on the caddy!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

7 Members: cali rydah, *switches4life, h-town team 84 caddy*, FLOWSS94, *mac2lac, rug442*, Eternal Life
:cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 22 2009, 11:23 PM~12787931
> *7 Members: cali rydah, switches4life, h-town team 84 caddy, FLOWSS94, mac2lac, rug442, Eternal Life
> :cheesy:
> *


wats up homie!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 10:22 PM~12787903
> *need info on the caddy!!!!!
> *


Sale pending to me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HOPPERS ROLL CALL 4 THE CAR SHOW THIS WKND :0 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 22 2009, 11:27 PM~12787976
> *Sale pending to me
> *


money talks homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2009, 11:30 PM~12788015
> *HOPPERS ROLL CALL 4 THE CAR SHOW THIS WKND :0  :cheesy:
> *


IM TAKING MY TANK...... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 10:31 PM~12788035
> *money talks homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Now you talkin my language


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 22 2009, 11:33 PM~12788059
> *Now you talkin my language
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 09:32 PM~12788056
> *IM TAKING MY TANK...... :0
> *


DONT FORGET TO TELL UR NEIGHBORHOOD HOPPERS TO COME TO THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 09:34 PM~12788074
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


AND U BRING UR HOPPER TOO WUEY :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2009, 11:35 PM~12788088
> *DONT FORGET TO TELL UR NEIGHBORHOOD HOPPERS TO COME TO THE SHOW :biggrin:
> *


*OR SHORTY'S* :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 22 2009, 09:37 PM~12788116
> *OR SHORTY'S :biggrin:
> *


SHH DONT START NO SHIT :twak: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

switches4life'''''''''''HOUSE CALL BITCH!!!!! (U SCARED)






































ANY OTHER CITY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2009, 11:39 PM~12788146
> *SHH DONT START NO SHIT :twak:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 DONT BE SCARED BITCH, ITS WHATEVER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 09:40 PM~12788162
> *switches4life'''''''''''HOUSE CALL BITCH!!!!! (U SCARED)
> ANY OTHER CITY
> *


SHIT NO FOOL, IM READY , yall dont come to the show, i will go to yall neighborhood and do a bunch of housecalls :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 22 2009, 11:37 PM~12788116
> *OR SHORTY'S :biggrin:
> *


U HAVE A HOPPER!!!! OR U JUST A CHEERLEADER? WAT U THINK SWITCHES4LIFE? :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 11:44 PM~12788211
> *U HAVE A HOPPER!!!! OR U JUST A CHEERLEADER? WAT U THINK SWITCHES4LIFE? :uh:
> *



:nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 09:43 PM~12788193
> *DONT BE SCARED BITCH, ITS WHATEVER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I AINT NEVA SCURRED, ONLY SCARRED OF I.R.S. hno: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 09:44 PM~12788211
> *U HAVE A HOPPER!!!! OR U JUST A CHEERLEADER? WAT U THINK SWITCHES4LIFE? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THERE WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2009, 11:46 PM~12788236
> *I AINT NEVA SCURRED, ONLY SCARRED OF I.R.S. hno:  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THATS DIFFRENT........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 09:26 PM~12787965
> *wats up homie!!!!!
> *


chillin..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2009, 10:30 PM~12788015
> *HOPPERS ROLL CALL 4 THE CAR SHOW THIS WKND :0  :cheesy:
> *


aka


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 22 2009, 10:44 PM~12788211
> *U HAVE A HOPPER!!!! OR U JUST A CHEERLEADER? WAT U THINK SWITCHES4LIFE? :uh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 22 2009, 01:34 PM~12783071
> *NOPE....THATS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN ITS THE WRONG ONE TO BEGIN WITH.....BUT I BET U GOT ANTHER CENTER CONSOLE TO GO BUILD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


awww naw u want me to break out the books son. that fuel was the "CORRECT" fuel pump for the 1960 348 cid.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 22 2009, 09:14 PM~12787779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos 59


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

If any body would want to help for this car show event please call 281 318 8628


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 01:10 AM~12789321
> *whos 59
> *


deeezzzz nutzzzzzz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 23 2009, 12:49 AM~12789668
> *deeezzzz nutzzzzzz
> *


got his azz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 11:59 PM~12789732
> *got his azz
> *


+1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2009, 11:30 PM~12788773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. no hearts either.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 22 2009, 11:14 PM~12787779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone.
Smoke one


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

buenos dias, well am off to work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 23 2009, 06:33 AM~12790364
> *Good Morning Everyone.
> Smoke one
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2009, 11:30 PM~12788773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good sic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 23 2009, 07:50 AM~12790517
> *looks good sic.
> *


maybe he'll do your yukon :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 08:24 AM~12790650
> *maybe he'll do your yukon  :uh:
> *


yea i dont think that'll be happening.  

LOL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 23 2009, 08:45 AM~12790781
> *yea i dont think that'll be happening.
> 
> LOL!
> *


you can work the pole and make your own $ for a yukon.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 07:48 AM~12790796
> *you can work the pole  and make your own $ for a yukon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 08:48 AM~12790796
> *you can work the pole  and make your own $ for a yukon.
> *


good idea! :cheesy: 

:roflmao:

hell no!!! i aint bout to work no fkin stripper pole and make an ass outta myself. :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 23 2009, 07:33 AM~12790364
> *Good Morning Everyone.
> Smoke one
> *


no


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 08:52 AM~12790815
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 23 2009, 08:50 AM~12790517
> *looks good sic.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 23 2009, 08:52 AM~12790816
> *good idea!  :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


*
singing career huh?*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 07:56 AM~12790830
> *singing career huh?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 08:56 AM~12790830
> *singing career huh?
> *


LOL!! NO!!! hey, i had a blast tho. thats all i know and all that matters. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 08:57 AM~12790835
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 23 2009, 12:21 AM~12789865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BABY!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2009, 09:07 AM~12790880
> *THANKS BABY!
> *


 :cheesy: 

man, you always fkin up your phone!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2009, 10:07 AM~12790880
> *:biggrin:
> THANKS BABY!
> *


You get my pic of my latest project?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

another bad ass work sic


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 01:08 AM~12789298
> *awww naw u want me to break out the books son. that fuel was the "CORRECT" fuel pump for the 1960 348 cid.
> *


THEN WHY DID THE OTHER ONE GO IN SO SMOOTH......DONE IN LESS THEN 3 MIN'S ***** WAS LIKE ALREADY.......I INSTALLED IT JUST LIKE THE ONE THAT BROKE :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 12:09 AM~12788518
> *aka
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH U A DAMN FOOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jan 23 2009, 07:33 AM~12790364
> *Good Morning Everyone.
> Smoke one
> *


 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2009, 10:30 PM~12788773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn da hoe (sick) badd azz homie good work


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 23 2009, 11:33 AM~12791525
> *
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 23 2009, 10:51 AM~12791665
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 23 2009, 11:59 AM~12791766
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 23 2009, 09:26 AM~12791024
> *another bad ass work sic
> *


X63


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 23 2009, 11:43 AM~12792214
> *uffin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2009, 08:52 AM~12791209
> *THEN WHY DID THE OTHER ONE GO IN SO SMOOTH......DONE IN LESS THEN 3 MIN'S ***** WAS LIKE ALREADY.......I INSTALLED IT JUST LIKE THE ONE THAT BROKE :uh:
> *


oh well u still owe me $80. the car is running like a top i just got done mashing it thru stafford


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454128

Hny please report here and set the record straight...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 10:47 AM~12792248
> *oh well u still owe me $80. the car is running like a top i just got done mashing it thru stafford
> *


Wit a leakiin water pump....:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2009, 10:51 AM~12792298
> *Wit a leakiin water pump....:uh:
> *


it drips about a drop out the weep hole every 2 mins....it aint like he made it sound...i thru out the carrier bearing now


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 23 2009, 10:44 AM~12792222
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 10:53 AM~12792329
> *it drips about a drop out the weep hole every 2 mins....it aint like he made it sound...i thru out the carrier bearing now
> *


Wata bucket........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2009, 10:58 AM~12792397
> *Wata bucket........
> *


u want me to start on your fleetwood and how there are a couple in town that are shittin on you ?????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THEY SHITTTTIN MAYYNEEEE THEY SHITTIN!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 11:00 AM~12792418
> *u want me to start on your fleetwood and how there are a couple in town that are shittin on you ?????
> *


Couple???bout 2 dats all.....and so ***** aint u gota carrier bearing to fix??


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2009, 11:50 AM~12792284
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=454128
> 
> Hny please report here and set the record straight...
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

i cant sorry. i do wear them. :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2009, 11:07 AM~12792471
> *Couple???bout 2 dats all.....and so ***** aint u gota carrier bearing to fix??
> *


AY IM JUST SAYIN, NOMSAYN


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 23 2009, 11:08 AM~12792476
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> i cant sorry. i do wear them. :angel:
> *


Puro pedoooooooo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 11:08 AM~12792485
> *AY IM JUST SAYIN, NOMSAYN
> *


Hey.....fuck u jack..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2009, 12:15 PM~12792565
> *Puro pedoooooooo
> *


whatever!!! :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 22 2009, 09:14 PM~12787779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 23 2009, 11:11 AM~12791869
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 22 2009, 09:38 PM~12786570
> *my 96 bucket SS might even make a special one time only appearance.
> *


get u a tow truck i seen ur 96.... :0 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HERE U GO NOE. YOU MIGHT BE TOO YOUNG FOR THIS...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

BACK DOOR IT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 12:57 PM~12792965
> *BACK DOOR IT
> 
> 
> *



umm gwuat?

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jan 23 2009, 12:49 PM~12792889
> *get u a tow truck i seen ur 96.... :0  :roflmao:
> *


you just have my $


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $moneymaker$, *dj short dog*, thundercats1

yo' answer your phone yo'


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jan 23 2009, 12:49 PM~12792889
> *get u a tow truck i seen ur 96.... :0  :roflmao:
> *





Whatz up Kz'' you know who it is
dirtybay rep for the 281


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 23 2009, 12:01 PM~12793014
> *umm gwuat?
> 
> :ugh:
> *


i said back DOE it mafucka


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 23 2009, 12:01 PM~12793014
> *umm gwuat?
> 
> :ugh:
> *


U no nea nada thang bout dat knowmsayin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2009, 01:22 PM~12793227
> *i said back DOE it mafucka
> *


:ugh: still sounds gay whe you tell a guy to back door it.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2009, 01:23 PM~12793232
> *U no nea nada thang bout dat knowmsayin
> *


  no i dont. i dont unnerstann reatard!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

WUZ UP H-TOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 23 2009, 01:32 PM~12792737
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

deuceoutdaroof dropped off his $ for the two thumbdrive auctions, thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

even JESUS himself donated? mayne.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*IT'S A MIRACLE* :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 23 2009, 04:11 PM~12794797
> *IT'S A MIRACLE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 12:10 AM~12789808
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


u wish u had a real classic pinche gordo :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2009, 10:30 PM~12788773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2009, 05:28 PM~12795507
> *u wish u had a real classic pinche gordo :biggrin:
> *


maybe one day i'll have one of those truely rare g-bodys like you got. one day. :tears:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 05:02 PM~12795827
> *maybe one day i'll have one of those truely rare g-bodys  like you got.  one day.  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i woulnt trade my frame 4 2 of ur ugly ass 68s( 2doors) :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2009, 06:10 PM~12795882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i woulnt trade my frame 4 2 of ur ugly ass 68s( 2doors) :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 22 2009, 10:22 PM~12787903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



checked it out and passed on it so its all you homie.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 05:18 PM~12795944
> *:uh:
> *


Hey, why haven't you answered me. Not about the kissing booth. :angry:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I need some auction donations, please bring them to Car Show on Sunday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 23 2009, 08:14 PM~12796896
> *Hey, why haven't you answered me.  Not about the kissing booth. :angry:
> *


PM sent


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sorry to dissappoint. but it dont look like 96 bucket SS will be at the show this sunday.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 07:57 PM~12797279
> *sorry to dissappoint.  but it dont look like 96 bucket SS will be at the show this sunday.
> *


let me guess need a piece of heater hose :cheesy: 


SLP competition at the show sunday :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 23 2009, 09:10 PM~12797399
> *let me guess need a piece of heater hose  :cheesy:
> SLP competition at the show sunday  :0  :0
> *


:uh: i'd ask you,but you dont work there no more. you o' i'm a victim of the recession and i'm applying for my government bailout actin azz *****..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jan 23 2009, 08:10 AM~12790901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS.. TEXT ME


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 08:18 PM~12797478
> *:uh:  i'd ask you,but you dont work there no more.  you o' i'm a victim of the recession and i'm applying for my government bailout  actin azz *****..
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
no fool i make my own moves now :0 :0 own shop comming soon ASE certified i can doo protective coating on hydros. i ll star trainning next week with MIKEY YU  your homeboy :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2009, 04:28 PM~12795507
> *u wish u had a real classic pinche gordo :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn...u aint got a real classic..like i aint got a real luxury.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 23 2009, 10:24 PM~12797971
> *:uh:  :uh:
> no fool i make my own moves now  :0  :0 own shop comming soon ASE certified i can doo protective coating on hydros. i ll star trainning next week with MIKEY YU  your homeboy  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


chinese-mexican connection? :0 

then you gonna teach him how to be chicano?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

from a PM i got. ain't saying names. mad i said his topic on how to delete a topic was stupid. lol

_Why be negitive ese and why don't you show eveyone how smart u are and help some fellow Lowriders out. We are just asking a question homie. We should help each other out ese. It all about club unity. Would you be interested in helping out some kids?_


:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Someone send me the link to paypal.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 24 2009, 02:50 AM~12799576
> *Someone send me the link to paypal.
> *


https://www.paypal.com/us/


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

any updates????

are they still taking donations???????

is there a link to the story?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TRYING TO HELP OUT!

*****LINK IS IN MY SIG!******

moving slower than expected...

ttt for a good cause!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2009, 07:57 PM~12797279
> *sorry to dissappoint.  but it dont look like 96 bucket SS will be at the show this sunday.
> *


ha


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 24 2009, 01:11 AM~12799675
> *any updates????
> 
> are they still taking donations???????
> ...


yes we are the account on my sig. 
I TALKED TO TOMAS LAST NIGHT THE BABY GOT MOST OF THE SURGERIES ON HIS BACK DONE . THEY STILL NEED TO DO THE ONE OHN HIS HEAD BUT THERE IS SOMENTHING GOING ON WITH HIS SKIN THAT IS NOT LETING THE DOCTORS PERFORM IT. OTHER THAN THAT THE BABY IS FINE HE IS NOW MOVING TALKING AND DOING EVERRYTHING THAT HE USED TO DO . THEY ARE GIVING HIM THERAPY FOR MOVEMENT AND WATCHING HEALING . HE MIGHT NEED TO BE THRERE FOR ANOTHER 2 OR 3 WEEKS AND AFTER THAT CONTINUE THERAPY AND TREATMENT IN HOUSTON. THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR CONCERNS AND PRAYERS ALSO THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT HAS DONATED , TIME ,MONEY OR SUPPORT. I THINK WE ALL ARE DOING A GREAT JOB SEE YA TOMORROW.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 24 2009, 07:43 AM~12800536
> *yes we are the account on my sig.
> I TALKED TO TOMAS LAST NIGHT THE BABY GOT MOST OF THE SURGERIES ON HIS BACK DONE . THEY STILL NEED TO DO THE ONE OHN HIS HEAD BUT THERE IS SOMENTHING GOING ON WITH HIS SKIN THAT IS NOT LETING THE DOCTORS PERFORM IT. OTHER THAN THAT THE BABY IS FINE HE IS NOW MOVING TALKING AND DOING EVERRYTHING THAT HE USED TO DO . THEY ARE GIVING HIM THERAPY FOR MOVEMENT AND WATCHING HEALING . HE MIGHT NEED TO BE THRERE FOR ANOTHER 2 OR 3 WEEKS AND AFTER THAT CONTINUE THERAPY AND TREATMENT IN HOUSTON. THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR CONCERNS AND PRAYERS ALSO THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT HAS DONATED , TIME ,MONEY OR SUPPORT. I THINK WE ALL ARE DOING A GREAT JOB SEE YA TOMORROW.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 07:28 AM~12800325
> *ha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 24 2009, 07:43 AM~12800536
> *yes we are the account on my sig.
> I TALKED TO TOMAS LAST NIGHT THE BABY GOT MOST OF THE SURGERIES ON HIS BACK DONE . THEY STILL NEED TO DO THE ONE OHN HIS HEAD BUT THERE IS SOMENTHING GOING ON WITH HIS SKIN THAT IS NOT LETING THE DOCTORS PERFORM IT. OTHER THAN THAT THE BABY IS FINE HE IS NOW MOVING TALKING AND DOING EVERRYTHING THAT HE USED TO DO . THEY ARE GIVING HIM THERAPY FOR MOVEMENT AND WATCHING HEALING . HE MIGHT NEED TO BE THRERE FOR ANOTHER 2 OR 3 WEEKS AND AFTER THAT CONTINUE THERAPY AND TREATMENT IN HOUSTON. THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR CONCERNS AND PRAYERS ALSO THANKS TO EVERYBODY THAT HAS DONATED , TIME ,MONEY OR SUPPORT. I THINK WE ALL ARE DOING A GREAT JOB SEE YA TOMORROW.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 24 2009, 12:22 PM~12802165
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES , MEXICAN PRIDE AND STREET LIFE CAR CLUBS, THAT ARE HAVING A BENEFIT CARWASH AT FULTON , NICE TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS COMING TOGETHER 4 A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2009, 02:20 PM~12802978
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES , MEXICAN PRIDE AND STREET LIFE CAR CLUBS, THAT ARE HAVING A  BENEFIT CARWASH  AT FULTON , NICE TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS COMING TOGETHER 4 A GOOD CAUSE
> *


    X222


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2009, 02:20 PM~12802978
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES , MEXICAN PRIDE AND STREET LIFE CAR CLUBS, THAT ARE HAVING A  BENEFIT CARWASH  AT FULTON , NICE TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS COMING TOGETHER 4 A GOOD CAUSE
> *


WISH I COULD B THERE  POST SOME PICS....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where is the show again?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2009, 06:07 PM~12804362
> *
> *


thanks for coming to help today asshole


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 07:54 PM~12804275
> *where is the show again?
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:28 PM~12804485
> *thanks for coming to help today asshole
> *


hey fuck u jack


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2009, 06:48 PM~12804621
> *hey fuck u jack
> *


ooooo i cant go for that, no can do


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 07:52 PM~12804661
> *ooooo i cant go for that, no can do
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2009, 06:53 PM~12804665
> *:uh:
> *


where the beer drinkin tonite?????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 07:56 PM~12804687
> *where the beer drinkin tonite?????
> *


at your house fool....MMA fight going tonight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u buy i fly :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i can barely afford a cheap g body


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im about ready to host another poker nite here at the house


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:31 PM~12804931
> *im about ready to host another poker nite here at the house
> *


lets do it...im ready to play again, cause its been a while


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *HTOWNAUTOTECH*


:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2009, 08:37 PM~12804978
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: HTOWNAUTOTECH
> :0
> *


pimp....you down for some poker...you bring the wings and rum


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2009, 08:38 PM~12804987
> *pimp....you down for some poker...you bring the wings and rum
> *


fk it. lets do it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

next weekend? ima get with the houston style boys and see whats up.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:42 PM~12805026
> *next weekend? ima get with the houston style boys and see whats up.....
> *


might conflict with kareoke nite dunno.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 24 2009, 06:43 PM~12804593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 24 2009, 08:42 PM~12805026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2009, 07:44 PM~12805046
> *might conflict with kareoke nite  dunno.
> *


bitch just tell them busted up hoes to come thru :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:49 PM~12805095
> *bitch just tell them busted up hoes to come thru  :biggrin:
> *


might have to overhear big pimp talking down to someones husband again :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:49 PM~12805095
> *bitch just tell them busted up hoes to come thru  :biggrin:
> *


fk it. i'll bring them too then.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2009, 08:55 PM~12805143
> *might have to overhear big pimp talking down to someones husband again :biggrin:
> *


ha classic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2009, 07:55 PM~12805143
> *might have to overhear big pimp talking down to someones husband again :biggrin:
> *


ah man i forgot about that shit, that was a classic LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp what did u tell that fool..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:58 PM~12805166
> *ah man i forgot about that shit, that was a classic LOL
> *


dont forget the other time "just warm up that spaghetti and i'll be over in 15 minutes"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:58 PM~12805173
> *big pimp what did u tell that fool..
> *


something like "i wasn't trying to keep your bitch. i was just keeping the pussy warm for ya.. you should be thanking a *****"


u prolly remember that brawd from that time at wings-n-more.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2009, 09:00 PM~12805193
> *something like "i wasn't trying to keep your bitch.  i was just keeping the pussy warm for ya..  you should be thanking a *****"
> *


Say I found you a chola go to OT and go to FRESH BAIT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 24 2009, 09:01 PM~12805201
> *Say I found you a chola go to OT and go to FRESH BAIT
> *


thanks,but im good. ill be right here.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 24 2009, 09:01 PM~12805201
> *Say I found you a chola go to OT and go to FRESH BAIT
> *


pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so today i was working on the 60 and my neighbor came by to check it out, and started talking about hydraulics/lowriders and said how he seen thomas's car on the news and said if there is another car wash that he will go and support, so its good that people outside the community are seeing efforts made by the lowriders in houston


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

there was that other time. someone was all drunk and pissed off pizza man took forever. and walked out to door with pistol cussin the man out ready to pistol whip em. lone star never been able to get pizza delivered since.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2009, 08:00 PM~12805193
> *something like "i wasn't trying to keep your bitch.  i was just keeping the pussy warm for ya..  you should be thanking a *****"
> u prolly remember that brawd from that time at wings-n-more.
> *


yo gal *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 09:04 PM~12805236
> *so today i was working on the 60 and my neighbor came by to check it out, and started talking about hydraulics/lowriders and said how he seen thomas's car on the news and said if there is another car wash that he will go and support, so its good that people outside the community are seeing efforts made by the lowriders in houston
> *


o' won't you be my neighbor actin azz


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2009, 09:03 PM~12805225
> *pics
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=59630


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2009, 09:06 PM~12805257
> *there was that other time. someone was all drunk and pissed off pizza man took forever.  and walked out to door with pistol  cussin the man out ready to pistol whip em.    lone star never been able to get pizza delivered since.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2009, 08:07 PM~12805263
> *o' won't you be my neighbor actin azz
> *


bitch dont hate cuz my neighbor likes my car, when your neighbor sees you pull up they act like they dont know u.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 24 2009, 09:07 PM~12805266
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=59630
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 09:06 PM~12805259
> *yo gal *****
> *


naw. sent her back to hubby. he can keep the bitch. she a drunk. like a real drunk.. wasted on a daily basis. loses jobs cause shows up drunk, kinda drunk. she tries to call me crying depressed when she drunk and hubby fightin with her. i hang up on her ass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 24 2009, 09:07 PM~12805266
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=59630
> *


pm sent. :biggrin: 

weird.she kinda looks like my brawd in prison.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2009, 09:11 PM~12805301
> *pm sent.    :biggrin:
> 
> weird.she kinda looks like my brawd in prison.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 08:04 PM~12805236
> *so today i was working on the 60 and my neighbor came by to check it out, and started talking about hydraulics/lowriders and said how he seen thomas's car on the news and said if there is another car wash that he will go and support, so its good that people outside the community are seeing efforts made by the lowriders in houston
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yea...
needs a buff... im a see how good this 200 dollar clear looks when done


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2009, 09:36 PM~12805947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD WAY,  WHOS CUTTY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2009, 09:39 PM~12805974
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD WAY,   WHOS CUTTY
> *


deez nuts


i had to.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2009, 09:41 PM~12805996
> *deez nuts
> i had to.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life

CERTIFIED HOPPER READY ? :uh: :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 24 2009, 11:43 PM~12806021
> *switches4life
> 
> CERTIFIED HOPPER READY ? :uh:  :uh:  :nicoderm:
> *



*"MIKEY YU"* CERTIFIED HOPPER READY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAN!!! onother upset in boxng, mosley took margarito 2 school, styles really makes diferfence :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2009, 10:39 PM~12805974
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD WAY,   WHOS CUTTY
> *


r.o gulf coast prez


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 24 2009, 09:43 PM~12806021
> *switches4life
> 
> CERTIFIED HOPPER READY ? :uh:  :uh:  :nicoderm:
> *


yes sir :yes: :yes: :yes: HOPEFULLY THE OTHER HOOPERS SHOW UP :biggrin: but its all good, IM THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2009, 11:45 PM~12806041
> *MAN!!! onother upset in boxng, mosley took margarito 2 school, styles really makes diferfence :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2009, 09:49 PM~12806069
> *yes sir :yes:  :yes:  :yes: HOPEFULLY THE OTHER HOOPERS SHOW UP :biggrin: but its all good, IM THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


 :biggrin: YEA I HOPE


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2009, 09:49 PM~12806069
> *yes sir :yes:  :yes:  :yes: HOPEFULLY THE OTHER HOOPERS SHOW UP :biggrin: but its all good, IM THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 24 2009, 12:53 PM~12802412
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


what up?? :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 01:40 PM~12809676
> *what up??  :biggrin:
> *


SUP CALI.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

we got $3426 at the carshow thanks to everybody that showed up helps us get there great turn out


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2009, 06:02 PM~12810970
> *we got $3426 at the carshow thanks to everybody that showed up helps us get there great turn out
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
yea it was agreat turn out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

jam pack show..
i had some fun on the way back.. ran into some big rim riders pn bellaire..
bags will never out do hydros...

hydrauilics- +1
bags- 0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 07:31 PM~12811177
> *jam pack show..
> i had some fun on the way back.. ran into some big rim riders pn bellaire..
> bags will never out do hydros...
> ...


I RAN INTO A BAGED TRUCK BUT I LET HIM MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 25 2009, 05:34 PM~12811202
> *I RAN INTO A BAGED TRUCK BUT I LET HIM MAKE IT :biggrin:
> *


fuck that i got a bad batt.. bitch started smoking.. so i fixed it at show and just skipped it..
bitch had 2x the juice it did at 1st..

time to do a lil reinforcements once that motor come out..you ready slim


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*HOP VIDEO :0 :0 :0 





*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ok so i want to thank everybody that came out .i would mention car clubs and names but its too many to mention and i dont wana leave anyone out. special thanks to the sponsor AMERICAN AUDIO CONCEPTS/ SHORTYS HYDRULICS, ROLLERZ ONLY EXPENSSIVE TASTE , MS DANY< CHINGO BLING , MONEY RECORDS DJ SHORT DOG , LATIN KUSTOMS , GOOFY , LATIN IMAGE, AND ANYONE ELSE WHO I MIGHT FORGOT FOR HELPING PUT THIS TOGHETER . IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN POSIBLE WITH OUT EVERYONE OF YA. THANKS FROM MANIACOS C.C.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jan 25 2009, 06:45 PM~12811276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i couldnt make it. still sick. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

IF ANYONE IF DIDNT GET A CETIFICATE PLIS GET WITH ME OR GOOFY SO WE CAN MAIL YOU ONE THANKS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 06:17 PM~12811494
> *hope downy didn't talk.  or else they gonna need subtitle.  :uh:
> sorry i couldnt make it.  still sick.  :angry:
> *


quit swallowing, and youll be ok


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 06:17 PM~12811494
> *hope downy didn't talk.  or else they gonna need subtitle.  :uh:
> sorry i couldnt make it.  still sick.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: THAT WAS FOR UNIVISION :biggrin: SPANISH PUTO :biggrin: AND ITS OK GORDO WE DIDNT HAVE ROOM FOR UR BUCKET ANYWAYS :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 07:28 PM~12811580
> *quit swallowing, and youll be ok
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

60 didnt make it this time around


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 05:31 PM~12811177
> *jam pack show..
> i had some fun on the way back.. ran into some big rim riders pn bellaire..
> bags will never out do hydros...
> ...


 :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2009, 07:29 PM~12811595
> *:uh:  :uh: THAT WAS FOR UNIVISION  :biggrin: SPANISH PUTO  :biggrin: AND ITS OK GORDO WE DIDNT HAVE ROOM FOR UR BUCKET ANYWAYS  :0
> *


oh. nevermind. i dont watch that mojo shit.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one knows the measurements beneath the rear deck of a g body to put a box under there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 07:31 PM~12811612
> *60 didnt make it this time around
> *


busy with hoez from DH?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 06:33 PM~12811638
> *busy with hoez from DH?
> *


naw, cp


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 25 2009, 06:31 PM~12811621
> *:angry:  :roflmao:
> *


haha.. forgot you was in that line..
tell your boy with that white lac, next time he swangs in front of me.. ima hit his ass.. heavy chevy will fk that lac up..

i dont give a fk about my ride.. i can fix it.. i locked my brakes up on that fool...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 06:38 PM~12811659
> *haha.. forgot you was in that line..
> tell your boy with that white lac, next time he swangs in front of me.. ima hit his ass.. heavy chevy will fk that lac up..
> 
> ...


haha yeah ill ltell him...boy is crazy i seen that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 07:34 PM~12811645
> *naw, cp
> *


 :0 hope you got all your shots


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 06:38 PM~12811659
> *haha.. forgot you was in that line..
> tell your boy with that white lac, next time he swangs in front of me.. ima hit his ass.. heavy chevy will fk that lac up..
> 
> ...


hold up gangsta


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 25 2009, 06:31 PM~12811612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: OK MR POUNDS :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2009, 06:43 PM~12811713
> *THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT TIME HOMIE
> 
> :uh:  :uh: OK MR POUNDS  :happysad:
> *


is there another event? cuz im just waiting on a cracked window, and my wheels to come in and im rollin :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Jan 25 2009, 06:41 PM~12811682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea swangin is cool.. but you dont cut off another car when he coming 20 mph...
ive already hit one car.. all i did was scuff my bumper.. 

but i buckle his 1/4
lol

chevy= 1
oldsmobile=0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin: 












:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 06:45 PM~12811732
> *boy gon have a totaled out slab..lol..
> yea swangin is cool.. but you dont cut off another car when he coming 20 mph...
> ive already hit one car.. all i did was scuff my bumper..
> ...


shit, better not cut me off, i got a 49 yr old car with drum brakes all around. aint no stoppin on the dime :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 06:45 PM~12811732
> *boy gon have a totaled out slab..lol..
> yea swangin is cool.. but you dont cut off another car when he coming 20 mph...
> ive already hit one car.. all i did was scuff my bumper..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 06:53 PM~12811820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHOT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2009, 09:00 PM~12811899
> *NICE SHOT HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Nice job f'n up your bumper :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 25 2009, 06:54 PM~12811828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my fault.. i had to fix his shit..
bondo all the way baby.. lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

GREAT TURN OUT AT THE BENEFIT SHOW, THIS REALLY SHOWS HOW THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY IN HOUSTON CAN COME TOGETHER AS A BIG GREAT FAMILY


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Looking good out there nice vids


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 07:54 PM~12811828
> *shit, better not cut me off, i got a 49 yr old car with drum brakes all around. aint no stoppin on the dime  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 07:53 PM~12811820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bumper not gonna pass a Mikey Yu inspection. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 06:45 PM~12811728
> *is there another event? cuz im just waiting on a cracked window, and my wheels to come in and im rollin  :biggrin:
> *


EXPENSSIVE TASTE ON THE 11 NEXT MONTH


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2009, 09:36 PM~12805947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD ! *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jan 25 2009, 07:05 PM~12811960
> *Looking good out there nice vids
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 07:09 PM~12812002
> *that bumper not gonna pass a Mikey Yu inspection.  :0
> *


FUCK MIKEY YU, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 08:01 PM~12811922
> *i got disk up front.. but 500lbs in the back dont help either..
> 
> my fault.. i had to fix his shit..
> ...


you probably got alot more then that. close to 1000lb most likely. just be glad you got a v8. v6 with trunk full of betteries and pumps, sucks.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 07:15 PM~12812042
> *you probably got alot more then that.  close to 1000lb most likely.    just be glad you got a v8.    v6 with trunk full of betteries and pumps, sucks.
> *


bitch u still talki nabout that ragedy ass luxury sport u had???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 08:16 PM~12812054
> *bitch u still talki nabout that ragedy ass luxury sport u had???
> *


that you begged me to sell you? no. :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 07:15 PM~12812048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND THAT FOOL STILL TOUGHT HE WAS THE SHIT, LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 08:15 PM~12812048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doos open mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** showed up with a donk saturn.. 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)

more pix


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 25 2009, 07:15 PM~12812042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them foos all open their doors up on bellaire..
so i open up mine with missing door panel and all.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 08:21 PM~12812117
> *yea i got a v-8 that runs like a 6
> them foos all open their doors up on bellaire..
> so i open up mine with missing door panel and all.. lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: atxpinky, latinkustoms4ever, Big-Tymer, Layin'_Low_'81, ChocolateThriller, streetshow, missmary72, *lone star
*



so we playing cards at your place saturday?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jr. maniacos_@Jan 25 2009, 07:20 PM~12812103
> *more pix
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 que onda junior


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2009, 08:29 PM~12812194
> *
> *


looking good boiler.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2009, 08:36 PM~12812267
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 07:22 PM~12812123
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Who won this in the raffle or auction?*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

HEARD IT WAS A REAL GOOD TURN OUT ,WISH I COULDA BEEN THERE.........
POST SUM PICS........AND THANKS TO EVERYONE 4 LOOKN OUT 4 MY FAMILY....
ITS GREATLY APPRECIATED...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

GREAT TURNOUT FOR LIL ROLAND..THOMAS WE DID IT FOR YOUR BOY HOMIE...  IM JUST GLAD DOWNY ASKED FOR MY HELP AND I WAS THERE TO ACCEPT....ALOT OF PEOPLE CAME THROUGH AND IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN HTOWN HISTORY..WE COLLECTED $3426.. :0 CHANNEL 13 AND CHANNEL 12 WAS THERER CHECK IT OUT TONIGHT AT 10PM... D DOWNY AND G HERNANDEZ... :biggrin: LETTING THEM NEWS PEOPLE KNOW WHAT UNITY MEANS FOR HOUSTON LOWRIDERS AND WHAT WE CAN DO FOR ONE OF OUR OWN!!!

GOOFY
*SENOR *CHAIRMAN FOR THE HLC
:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 25 2009, 08:42 PM~12812323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DEEEZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 08:44 PM~12812352
> *GREAT TURNOUT FOR LIL ROLAND..THOMAS WE DID IT FOR YOUR BOY HOMIE...   IM JUST GLAD DOWNY ASKED FOR MY HELP AND I WAS THERE TO ACCEPT....ALOT OF PEOPLE CAME THROUGH AND IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN HTOWN HISTORY..WE COLLECTED $3426.. :0 CHANNEL 13 AND CHANNEL 12 WAS THERER CHECK IT OUT TONIGHT AT 10PM... D DOWNY AND G HERNANDEZ... :biggrin: LETTING THEM NEWS PEOPLE KNOW WHAT UNITY MEANS FOR HOUSTON LOWRIDERS AND WHAT WE CAN DO FOR ONE OF OUR OWN!!!
> 
> GOFFY
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 07:42 PM~12812325
> *Who won this in the raffle or auction?
> 
> 
> ...


IT WENT MISSING.. :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 07:46 PM~12812377
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 08:47 PM~12812383
> *IT WENT MISSING.. :angry:
> *


just like Ellie? :0 


its over. let it go.. lol


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 07:44 PM~12812352
> *GREAT TURNOUT FOR LIL ROLAND..THOMAS WE DID IT FOR YOUR BOY HOMIE...   IM JUST GLAD DOWNY ASKED FOR MY HELP AND I WAS THERE TO ACCEPT....ALOT OF PEOPLE CAME THROUGH AND IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN HTOWN HISTORY..WE COLLECTED $3426.. :0 CHANNEL 13 AND CHANNEL 12 WAS THERER CHECK IT OUT TONIGHT AT 10PM... D DOWNY AND G HERNANDEZ... :biggrin: LETTING THEM NEWS PEOPLE KNOW WHAT UNITY MEANS FOR HOUSTON LOWRIDERS AND WHAT WE CAN DO FOR ONE OF OUR OWN!!!
> 
> GOOFY
> ...


APPRECIATE IT GOOF FOR ALL THE HELP,AND TO EVERY 1 IN H TOWN..I CANT WAIT TO GO HOME...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:47 PM~12812383
> *IT WENT MISSING.. :angry:
> *


I knew that was going to happen 
:angry:  :banghead:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 07:49 PM~12812408
> *APPRECIATE  IT GOOF  FOR ALL THE HELP,AND TO EVERY 1 IN H TOWN..I CANT WAIT TO GO HOME...
> *


  INDEED


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 07:49 PM~12812413
> *I knew that was going to happen
> :angry:   :banghead:
> *


EVERYONE WAS LOOKING AT LIKE THEY NEVER SEEN A SAJ ISSUE..TO SOME IT WAS LIKE GOLD.. :biggrin: ..THEN BAM...GONE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:51 PM~12812439
> *EVERYONE WAS LOOKING AT LIKE THEY NEVER SEEN A SAJ ISSUE..TO SOME IT WAS LIKE GOLD.. :biggrin: ..THEN BAM...GONE
> *


Whoever got it better enjoy it

hearing this makes me  :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 25 2009, 07:45 PM~12812364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still got one somehwere around here.. brand new and clean.. i dont think i ever opened it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 07:36 PM~12812268
> *looking good  boiler.
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 07:31 PM~12811177
> *jam pack show..
> i had some fun on the way back.. ran into some big rim riders pn bellaire..
> bags will never out do hydros...
> ...


That white cady almost got his doors smashed in.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 09:37 PM~12812282
> *:uh:
> *


ITS CHIPPIN BUT WAT U GOT?????
u see it next time!!!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 07:21 PM~12812117
> *yea i got a v-8 that runs like a 6
> them foos all open their doors up on bellaire..
> so i open up mine with missing door panel and all.. lol
> *


i aint seen you do that lol.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 09:36 PM~12812268
> *looking good  boiler.
> *


MAMASELA PUTO, Y PONLE CASA!!!!! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 25 2009, 08:00 PM~12812539
> *MAMASELA PUTO, Y PONLE CASA!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 25 2009, 08:59 PM~12812528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if yours looked good and getting a good bounce, i'd say so.. but i can't. so enough said.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jan 25 2009, 08:00 PM~12812533
> *i aint seen you do that lol.....
> *


yea.. fuck it.. project ride


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 08:03 PM~12812573
> *yea.. fuck it.. project ride
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

big turnout :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 25 2009, 09:04 PM~12812599
> *big turnout :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

SHOW ON 39 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pics from today.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 08:05 PM~12812608
> *SHOW ON 39 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:05 PM~12812608
> *SHOW ON 39 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

It was short but nice words from Downy about the show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what person owns the rag 4....notice i didnt say who you ****


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jan 25 2009, 08:09 PM~12812665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


homie chris from pasadena he got a 61 rag also :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 08:09 PM~12812671
> *what person owns the rag 4....notice i didnt say who you ****
> *


there was a white 61 drop there too


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 08:11 PM~12812698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o shit.. i just realized the tail lights


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 08:13 PM~12812712
> *there was a white 61 drop there too
> *


the one mosca used to own?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

This guy kept blowing that damn train horn almost every minute


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 10:02 PM~12812559
> *if yours looked good and getting a good bounce, i'd say so.. but i can't. so enough said.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

great turnout...lots of great pics


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 25 2009, 08:18 PM~12812774
> *great turnout...lots of great pics
> *


wow :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 08:14 PM~12812731
> *the one mosca used to own?
> *


not the one joe gots


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2009, 09:19 PM~12812781
> *wow :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 25 2009, 08:18 PM~12812774
> *great turnout...lots of great pics
> *


chayo!!


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:15 PM~12812734
> *This guy kept blowing that damn train horn almost every minute
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You kept gettin mad :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 25 2009, 10:20 PM~12812809
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You kept gettin mad :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


True :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 09:20 PM~12812801
> *chayo!!
> *


we talked to her yesterday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 25 2009, 08:21 PM~12812819
> *we talked to her yesterday
> *


i did too


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 25 2009, 09:16 PM~12812752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 09:22 PM~12812837
> *i did too
> *


callin now


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, tito_ls, 713Lowriderboy, firmelows, Bitter Sweet, chuyleal48, 2000 TOWNCAR, Emperor Goofy, screwstone_tx, SlickDD75, Layin'_Low_'81, 63RIVI, sic713, The Truth, Homer Pimpson, latinkustoms4ever






LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A FULL HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the Basket donation Danny. It was eye catching. I wasn't really needed there and I wasn't feeling good this morning so I left early.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 25 2009, 09:24 PM~12812862
> *Thanks for the Basket donation Danny.  It was eye catching.  I wasn't really needed there and I wasn't feeling good this morning so I left early.
> 
> 
> ...


just make sure u let people know the rose and candle shit had nothing to do with me. i dont do that romantic shit.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's a pic of Rick and Ms Dani. He came down from Austin to show support.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 08:25 PM~12812885
> *just make sure u let people know the rose and candle shit had nothing to do with me. i dont do that romantic shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 08:25 PM~12812885
> *just make sure u let people know the rose and candle shit had nothing to do with me. i dont do that romantic shit.
> *


Huh, you donated the basket.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 09:25 PM~12812885
> *just make sure u let people know the rose and candle shit had nothing to do with me. i dont do that romantic shit.
> *


Shut up you know when you took that married woman there you had candles and roses next to the tub :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 25 2009, 09:29 PM~12812931
> *Huh, you donated the basket.
> *


lies. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 25 2009, 09:30 PM~12812940
> *Shut up you know when you took that married woman there you had candles and roses next to the tub :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ha.. no. we had bottle of rum, 2 plastic cups.. and box of left over wings. 

and the wings we didnt eat, i told her to take home to her hubby.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

the carshow had a lil bit of a lambo door fest :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2009, 10:38 PM~12813065
> *the carshow had a lil bit of a lambo door fest :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Lambo & airbag


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2009, 08:38 PM~12813065
> *the carshow had a lil bit of a lambo door fest :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


wow. thats all i gotta say. but shit i guess as long as money was raised :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 04:23 PM~12810723
> *SUP CALI.
> *


whats up ?? imma call u tomorrow


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 08:40 PM~12813102
> *whats up ?? imma call u tomorrow
> *


Y TOMARROW IS UR PHONE ONLY FREE ON MONDAYS?????  :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The show had such a good turn out that it caused a 5 car pile up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

& this







:0 ... hno:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope everybody liked the awards that were presented at the show, ROLLERZ ONLY Gulf Coast Chapter sponsored STRANGE DESIGN:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2009, 08:40 PM~12813093
> *wow. thats all i gotta say.  but shit i guess as long as money was raised  :biggrin:
> *


agreed


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 25 2009, 09:01 PM~12813314
> *I hope everybody liked the awards that were presented at the show, ROLLERZ ONLY Gulf Coast Chapter sponsored STRANGE DESIGN:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: we need some more :cheesy: i get with you with a number


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 25 2009, 08:59 PM~12813286
> *The show had such a good turn out that it caused a 5 car pile up.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


come on men we on china town here it was expected :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Good Job Goofy On 13


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Story was just on 13. all that filming for a 15 second clip


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

NICE PICS JASON


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:06 PM~12813367
> *Good Job Goofy On 13
> *


 :biggrin: ..no g hernandez...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2009, 10:05 PM~12813357
> *come on men we on china town here it was expected  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :angry: I hate driving around this part and towards beltway


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good pics it was a great show


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 25 2009, 09:06 PM~12813371
> *Story was just on 13. all that filming for a 15 second clip
> *


 channel 2 should have a clip aswell


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 25 2009, 09:08 PM~12813390
> *x2  :angry:  I hate driving around this part and towards beltway
> *


ME :angry: TWO


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Everytime theres a show all ya'll layitlow addicts get on!

21 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Lady_Ace, switches4life, Homer Pimpson, 713Lowriderboy, Bay89, streetshow, bigj81, firmelows, chevylo97, pharaohsie, kustommadess, 2000 TOWNCAR, chuyleal48

....I do to....but i'm incognito


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh: 
















This one showed up and said he was there to show devious what a capala should look like.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 25 2009, 09:08 PM~12813394
> *good pics it was a great show
> *


clean coupe..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 25 2009, 09:01 PM~12813314
> *I hope everybody liked the awards that were presented at the show, ROLLERZ ONLY Gulf Coast Chapter sponsored STRANGE DESIGN:
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THIS PIC, HE HAD JUST FINISHED SUM ICECREAM AS U CAN TELL IN THE PIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2009, 10:04 PM~12813348
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: we need some more  :cheesy: i get with you with a number
> *



Just call me and I can get them ordered tomorrow am.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 25 2009, 09:01 PM~12813314
> *I hope everybody liked the awards that were presented at the show, ROLLERZ ONLY Gulf Coast Chapter sponsored STRANGE DESIGN:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah some bad ass plaques  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 11:09 PM~12813411
> *clean coupe..
> *


thanxs


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 10:10 PM~12813420
> *I REMEMBER THIS PIC, HE HAD JUST FINISHED SUM ICECREAM AS U CAN TELL IN THE PIC  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That was a good pic to get, we got it from your myspace


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6623827
Dont read the comments :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 08:51 PM~12813219
> *Y TOMARROW IS UR PHONE ONLY FREE ON MONDAYS?????    :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: nope my shit is free all the time.. unlimited everything...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 09:16 PM~12813491
> *:cheesy:  nope my shit is free all the time.. unlimited everything...
> *


DAMN BALLN LIKE THAT???MUST B NICE... :biggrin:MINES FREE AFTER 5... :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 25 2009, 11:01 PM~12813314
> *I hope everybody liked the awards that were presented at the show, ROLLERZ ONLY Gulf Coast Chapter sponsored STRANGE DESIGN:
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK GOOD!!!! BUT I THINK THEY RANNED OUT... :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:23 PM~12813576
> *DAMN BALLN LIKE THAT???MUST B NICE... :biggrin:MINES FREE AFTER 5... :angry:
> *


u know im broke..  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention+Jan 25 2009, 10:01 PM~12813314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he doesnt get on that much, but i'll tell him for you guys. i know he was glad to help out.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 25 2009, 10:23 PM~12813587
> *THEY LOOK GOOD!!!! BUT I THINK THEY RANNED OUT... :tears:
> *



Yeah Downy got with me at the show. Expect it in your mail box by the end of the week LOCO


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 25 2009, 10:14 PM~12813462
> *http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6623827
> Dont read the comments :uh:
> *


"what kind of money are they expecting to raise with that? only ghetto trash attends low rider shows and dance offs. i wouldnt be surprised if a couple people got shot either"
WTF?!?!?! Someone please respond to this!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 09:23 PM~12813589
> *u know im broke..   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh: :biggrin: :buttkick: .BICH U STILL NEED A LOWRIDER...... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 10:07 PM~12813387
> *:biggrin: ..no g hernandez...
> *


g like geraldo? you on tv as much as that fool is :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:27 PM~12813629
> *:0  :uh:  :biggrin:  :buttkick: .BICH U STILL NEED A LOWRIDER...... :biggrin:
> *


i know right... maybe if i stop drinkin so much i can focus on one.. jus got some 24s for l.a. magnum gotta ship them to htown..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 09:29 PM~12813654
> *i know right... maybe if i stop drinkin so much i can focus on one.. jus got some 24s for l.a. magnum gotta ship them to htown..
> *


WHEN U GOIN BACK I MIGHT NEED A LIFT...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:30 PM~12813669
> *WHEN U GOIN BACK I MIGHT NEED A LIFT...
> *


im flyin scary ass neegah...lol.. probably in a month


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2009, 09:27 PM~12813630
> *g like geraldo?  you on tv as much as that fool is :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 09:31 PM~12813682
> *im flyin scary ass neegah...lol.. probably in a month
> *


HAVE FUN IM STAYN ON D GROUND :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 10:33 PM~12813703
> *HAVE FUN IM STAYN ON D GROUND :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*BOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:33 PM~12813703
> *HAVE FUN IM STAYN ON D GROUND :biggrin:
> *


when u leaving put in on the rental and roll with the mechell familia :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 11:29 PM~12813654
> *i know right... maybe if i stop drinkin so much i can focus on one.. jus got some 24s for l.a. magnum gotta ship them to htown..
> *


77015 PLEASE!!! WILL LOOK GOOD ON MY WIFES MAGNUM!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:34 PM~12813716
> *BOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:35 PM~12813724
> *77015 PLEASE!!! WILL LOOK GOOD ON MY WIFES MAGNUM!! :biggrin:
> *


yea but will look better on mine :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2009, 07:02 PM~12810970
> *we got $3426 at the carshow thanks to everybody that showed up helps us get there great turn out
> *


congrats.


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

GOOD JOB JHON :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 09:34 PM~12813717
> *when u leaving put in on the rental and roll with the mechell familia  :cheesy:
> *


PROBABLY BOUT A MONTH...WISH IT WERE SOONER...N I DONT THINK U READY WE KEEP IT GANGSTA DONT WANT U GETTN HUNGRY LIKE AT THE MALL :biggrin: (INSIDE JOKE) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:38 PM~12813778
> *PROBABLY BOUT A MONTH...WISH IT WERE SOONER...N I DONT THINK U READY WE KEEP IT GANGSTA DONT WANT U GETTN HUNGRY LIKE AT THE MALL :biggrin: (INSIDE JOKE) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


or on the plane...  when u kept putting nuts in your mouth ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 11:34 PM~12813716
> *BOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing back bumper with a front bumper. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

BETTER THAN EATIN A FOOT LONG HOT DOG ON A STICK WIT WHITE CHEESE RUNNIN DOWN UR MOUTH.HAAAAA :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ALL THAT LUXURY.........


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 10:42 PM~12813833
> *BETTER THAN EATIN A FOOT LONG HOT DOG ON A STICK WIT WHITE CHEESE RUNNIN DOWN UR MOUTH.HAAAAA :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 say it aint so cali...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:42 PM~12813833
> *BETTER THAN EATIN A FOOT LONG HOT DOG ON A STICK WIT WHITE CHEESE RUNNIN DOWN UR MOUTH.HAAAAA :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bish it was a american cheese on a stick no meat... :uh: :biggrin: and it was good


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:43 PM~12813842
> *ALL THAT LUXURY.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:34 PM~12813716
> *BOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 25 2009, 09:43 PM~12813844
> *:0  say it aint so cali...
> *


he lying but i wasnt.. he was like can i have deez nutzzz and the stewardess was like take as many nuts as u want and he grabbed a handful :biggrin: i jus sent u a text...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 25 2009, 09:43 PM~12813844
> *:0  say it aint so cali...
> *


 :uh: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 10:46 PM~12813865
> *he lying but i wasnt.. he was like can i have deez nutzzz and the stewardess was like take as many nuts as u want and he grabbed a handful  :biggrin:  i jus sent u a text...
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 09:46 PM~12813865
> *he lying but i wasnt.. he was like can i have deez nutzzz and the stewardess was like take as many nuts as u want and he grabbed a handful  :biggrin:  i jus sent u a text...
> *


BEECH AZZ NEGGA... :biggrin:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

SUP SIC DON'T STAY UP 2 LATE 10:00am 2MORROW !!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jan 25 2009, 09:46 PM~12813874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

my bad i posted some of my pictures on the car show topic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 25 2009, 09:41 PM~12813810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not coming till about 3..
takin a day off


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> TRAIN HORNS!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:42 PM~12813833
> *BETTER THAN EATIN A FOOT LONG HOT DOG ON A STICK WIT WHITE CHEESE RUNNIN DOWN UR MOUTH.HAAAAA :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got a pic of that foo on my photobucket stuffin a foot long down his mouth


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 11:43 PM~12813842
> *ALL THAT LUXURY.........
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing lackin when your Cadillacin.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jan 25 2009, 09:47 PM~12813892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he does.. brown and salty... :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 09:47 PM~12813896
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


I AINT BALLN WIT UNLIMETED TEXT  CALL ME FOO) :twak: :0 MY PHONE IS DEAD ILL CALL U WHEN I GET BACK TO THE ROOM....THAT IS IF U AINT 2 LOADED N DONE PAST OUT.. :barf: :barf: :420:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 09:50 PM~12813931
> *i got a pic of that foo on my photobucket stuffin a foot long down his mouth
> *


me eating a sonic dog doesnt compare to u gettin a dirty sanchez by a guy in sandals in a motel room with girls watching.. :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 09:49 PM~12813919
> *got em.. damn thomas..
> cali just said you like nuts in yo mouth..
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:52 PM~12813950
> *I AINT BALLN WIT UNLIMETED TEXT  CALL ME FOO) :twak:  :0 MY PHONE IS DEAD ILL CALL U WHEN I GET BACK TO THE ROOM....THAT IS IF U AINT 2 LOADED N DONE PAST OUT.. :barf:  :barf:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 09:51 PM~12813940
> *:biggrin:
> he does.. brown and salty... :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: SUM GAY AZZ SHYT..UR N TIME OUT...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jan 25 2009, 09:53 PM~12813970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Jan 25 2009, 09:52 PM~12813958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tired dawg, need a break between cars before i get burned out


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 09:52 PM~12813957
> *me eating a sonic dog doesnt compare to u gettin a dirty sanchez by a guy in sandals in a motel room with girls watching.. :0
> *


WTF??????U KEEP GETTN GAYER...AND IT WAS FROM A PLACE CALLED...AND I QUOTE DOGG ON A STICK...AND U LOVED EVERY INCH OF IT....ONLY N CALI... :nosad: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:56 PM~12814011
> *WTF??????U KEEP GETTN GAYER...AND IT WAS FROM A PLACE CALLED...AND I QUOTE DOGG ON A STICK...AND U LOVED EVERY INCH OF IT....ONLY N CALI... :nosad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 09:53 PM~12813973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!THIS DUDE IS OBSESSED WITH FUKN HOT DOGGS..NEGGA U AINT RIDN BAK WIT ME :nono: GRAB U A FOOT LONG AND JUMP ON A PLANE....!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 09:56 PM~12814011
> *WTF??????U KEEP GETTN GAYER...AND IT WAS FROM A PLACE CALLED...AND I QUOTE DOGG ON A STICK...AND U LOVED EVERY INCH OF IT....ONLY N CALI... :nosad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u havent seen the sic sanchez video.. thats gay... and hot dog on a stick is good eats... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 25 2009, 10:00 PM~12814043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...watever


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 10:01 PM~12814057
> *u havent seen the sic sanchez video.. thats gay... and hot dog on a stick is good eats...  :biggrin:
> *


  SIC IS THER SUM U NEED 2 TELL ME???????WUT I MISS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jan 25 2009, 10:00 PM~12814049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now im hungry for a hot dog


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 10:02 PM~12814078
> * SIC IS THER SUM U NEED 2 TELL ME???????WUT I MISS
> *


lol.. some shit from dallas...


deez nutttssss


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 10:04 PM~12814099
> *lol.. some shit from dallas...
> deez nutttssss
> *


 :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jan 25 2009, 10:02 PM~12814078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gotta go.. shawty just showed up...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

IM OUT GOTTA GET UP EARLY TOMARROW, MY SON GETS HIS LAST SURGERY..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2009, 10:07 PM~12814125
> *got em
> *


x5 bags full of nuts :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 25 2009, 10:08 PM~12814140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill call u tomorrow... after 5 cheap ass neegah


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the vids Cali....  










:biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 11:02 PM~12814078
> * SIC IS THER SUM U NEED 2 TELL ME???????WUT I MISS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 25 2009, 10:16 PM~12814233
> *Thanks for the vids Cali....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: its all good... and lac looking good...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2009, 11:17 PM~12814249
> *:biggrin:  its all good... and lac looking good...
> *


thanks homie....aaaaaaahhhhhhh all gold D's...... :biggrin: just a lil somethin for now...hope to have my coupe back out this yr....we'll see how it goes....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 25 2009, 10:20 PM~12814290
> *thanks homie....aaaaaaahhhhhhh  all gold D's...... :biggrin:  just a lil somethin for now...hope to have my coupe back out this yr....we'll see how it goes....
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

good show today I had the pleasure of stopping by for a little while!!! There were some nice clean cars and trucks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 25 2009, 10:05 PM~12813357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another white youngsta you scored off myspace? lock up your stuff this time. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 25 2009, 11:22 PM~12814300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREED!!! GREAT TURNOUT!!! GLAD WE COULD MAKE IT...


SUP DAVE.......WHERE'S THE LAC?? YOU SELL IT??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 25 2009, 10:39 PM~12814480
> *FK CHINA'S....NO MATTER WHAT COLOR THEY ARE, THEY ARE STILL CHINA'S....
> 
> AGREED!!! GREAT TURNOUT!!! GLAD WE COULD MAKE IT...
> ...


It might be for sale baby #2 is on the way so I may not have time for it. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2009, 07:03 PM~12811935
> *GREAT TURN OUT AT THE BENEFIT SHOW, THIS REALLY  SHOWS HOW THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY IN HOUSTON CAN COME TOGETHER AS A BIG GREAT FAMILY
> *


much props to houston lowrider comunity yall did a good job . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 25 2009, 11:45 PM~12814559
> *It might be for sale baby #2 is on the way so I may not have time for it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 pm sent :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haa.. 39 trippin. they call this news.. 


http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...4389&feedID=155


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 10:49 PM~12814610
> *haa..  39 trippin.    they call this news..
> http://www.39online.com/pages/landing_news...4389&feedID=155
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2009, 08:31 PM~12812964
> *ha.. no.    we had bottle of rum, 2 plastic cups.. and box of left over wings.
> 
> and the wings we didnt eat, i told her to take home to her hubby.
> *


You're so dumb :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 25 2009, 09:27 PM~12813625
> *"what kind of money are they expecting to raise with that? only ghetto trash attends low rider shows and dance offs. i wouldnt be surprised if a couple people got shot either"
> WTF?!?!?! Someone please respond to this!!!
> *


I responded. fkn......ass hole.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 25 2009, 10:23 PM~12813576
> *DAMN BALLN LIKE THAT???MUST B NICE... :biggrin:MINES FREE AFTER 5... :angry:
> *


mines is after 7 
but i gots unlimited text :happysad: after running the bill $300+ like 2 times


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:39 PM~12813089
> *Lambo & airbag
> *


and airhorn :0


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jan 26 2009, 10:51 AM~12817376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what car is that motor in?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 26 2009, 11:11 AM~12817527
> *what car is that motor in?
> *


this car


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 25 2009, 11:16 PM~12814233
> *Thanks for the vids Cali....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice rims


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whut it dew H-Town!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic. something wrong with your windshield? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 11:39 AM~12817752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sic what kind of hid do you have?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 25 2009, 08:27 PM~12812902
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Pic u took THANKS!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank for the pic .it was a very good show.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 26 2009, 01:54 PM~12819384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2009, 01:56 PM~12819404
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: what it do


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 10:39 AM~12817752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ey sick I do auto glass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 26 2009, 02:05 PM~12819453
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: what it do
> *


nothing much ...im watching big fish dvds sippin vodka and cranberry juice... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2009, 02:10 PM~12819481
> *nothing much ...im watching big fish dvds sippin vodka and cranberry juice...  :biggrin:
> *


Pour one for a *****!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 26 2009, 03:23 PM~12819578
> *Pour 1/2 of one for a  part time *****!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 26 2009, 02:23 PM~12819578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 02:47 PM~12819734
> *:uh:
> *


Hattin...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

look what the post man just brough me :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUHKEEqza2M


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 26 2009, 04:30 PM~12820091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 26 2009, 03:35 PM~12820139
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUHKEEqza2M
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 26 2009, 03:30 PM~12820091
> *look what the post man just brough me :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2009, 04:54 PM~12820296
> *:cheesy:
> *


CHAYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 26 2009, 10:39 AM~12817752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed!! ^^^

where u located.. i need to get my windsheild taken out, and put back in..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2009, 04:11 PM~12820430
> *:cheesy:
> *


ol friendly azz neegah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2009, 05:06 PM~12820385
> *yea.. bad body mounts. car twist and window man silicone didnt stick well.. so window is basically loose.. i can damn there push it out with my hand..
> 
> thats why im a have to wrap it
> ...


yeah.. i can see the problem. i was being a smart ass. :uh:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2009, 05:18 PM~12820493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car came out really good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 04:21 PM~12820535
> *yeah.. i can see the problem.  i was being a smart ass.    :uh:
> *


i know...but i like explaining things to fuck up your smartness


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2009, 04:06 PM~12820385
> *yea.. bad body mounts. car twist and window man silicone didnt stick well.. so window is basically loose.. i can damn there push it out with my hand..
> 
> thats why im a have to wrap it
> ...


Im every where I do mobile service where u located?


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2009, 05:18 PM~12820493
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 Nice Job  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 26 2009, 03:35 PM~12820139
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUHKEEqza2M
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 25 2009, 09:34 PM~12813716
> *BOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


8 months of work finally paying off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2009, 04:18 PM~12820493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice swtich box :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jk it looks good, i think it your best one yet.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 26 2009, 05:42 PM~12821326
> *Im every where I do mobile service  where u located?
> *


can u buff out a windshielf i got wiper burn....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 26 2009, 03:58 PM~12820324
> *CHAYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 26 2009, 05:42 PM~12821326
> *Im every where I do mobile service  where u located?
> *


in pasadena.. heres my number..
832 372 0874..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2009, 07:40 PM~12821866
> *jk it looks good, i think it your best one yet.
> *


my vote goes to the lincoln he did. but that nice too.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 25 2009, 09:16 PM~12812752
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOLD UP Houston INC was there???, damn homie took off the 22"s


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 26 2009, 09:08 PM~12822181
> *HOLD UP  Houston INC was there???, damn homie took off the 22"s
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 26 2009, 08:08 PM~12822181
> *HOLD UP  Houston INC was there???, damn homie took off the 22"s
> *


looks like it. looks good. wish i woulda thought of spokes on my 96. :biggrin:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 08:16 PM~12822265
> *looks like it.    looks good.    wish i woulda thought of spokes on my 96.    :biggrin:
> *


i think i liked it more when he was and the 22"s


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 26 2009, 08:11 PM~12822202
> *:dunno:
> *


 this is Houston INC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

You can write-off any property loss you suffered as long as you aren't being reimbursed by the Federal Emergency Management Agency or your insurance company for that same thing. 

Tax preparers say a lot of taxpayers are also asking how they should determine the value of the items they lost. The answer is you write in the value of the item the day you lost it. 

For instance, if you have a three year old sofa, the value is whatever someone would have reasonably paid for the sofa just before it was destroyed. 

You just have to fill out form 4684 along with your 1040 form when you file your taxes.

You may remember, after Hurricane Katrina, if you let a hurricane victim stay in your home you could write it off on your taxes for $500 per person for up to $2,000. 



ITS TIME TO STICK IT TO UNCLE SAM NO VASELINE :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2009, 08:34 PM~12822458
> *You can write-off any property loss you suffered as long as you aren't being reimbursed by the Federal Emergency Management Agency or your insurance company for that same thing.
> 
> Tax preparers say a lot of taxpayers are also asking how they should determine the value of the items they lost.  The answer is you write in the value of the item the day you lost it.
> ...


imma deduct value of my garage i lost.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 26 2009, 09:27 PM~12822376
> *this is Houston INC
> 
> 
> ...


I think that carprice had a Strictly Homies plaque.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2009, 08:34 PM~12822458
> *You can write-off any property loss you suffered as long as you aren't being reimbursed by the Federal Emergency Management Agency or your insurance company for that same thing.
> 
> Tax preparers say a lot of taxpayers are also asking how they should determine the value of the items they lost.  The answer is you write in the value of the item the day you lost it.
> ...


but do you have to have proof??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 26 2009, 08:38 PM~12822517
> *but do you have to have proof??
> *


he'll make proof.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 26 2009, 07:38 PM~12822517
> *but do you have to have proof??
> *


how can u prove someone stayed with you? write me a letter saying you your wife son and brother stayed with me so i can get a conti kit :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 26 2009, 08:36 PM~12822494
> *I think that carprice had a Strictly Homies plaque.
> *


houston INC sticker on quarter window.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2009, 08:40 PM~12822540
> *how can u prove someone stayed with you? write me a letter saying you your wife son and brother stayed with me so i can get a conti kit  :biggrin:
> *


ask your connection this....


if i bought a generator, and im still paying for it (credit) can i get the full amount back 500


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 04:14 PM~12820457
> *ol friendly azz neegah
> *


like u on the plane tryna talk to everyone.. ole didnt u see me on the news ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 26 2009, 08:46 PM~12822600
> *ask your connection this....
> if i bought a generator, and im still paying for it (credit) can i get the full amount back 500
> *


list the full amount as a deduction. credit or not, you still paid full amount. shit, deduct the cost of gas too! and gas wasn't cheap at the time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2009, 08:47 PM~12822615
> *like u on the plane tryna talk to everyone.. ole didnt u see me on the news ass *****
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 07:48 PM~12822630
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 26 2009, 07:46 PM~12822600
> *ask your connection this....
> if i bought a generator, and im still paying for it (credit) can i get the full amount back 500
> *


from what i hear anything related to hurricane ike expenses that werent already reimbursed thru insurance or fema, can be claimed as a write off on your taxes. example, spoiled food, tree cutting labor, generator, gas to run it, damages to furniture or cars not claimed on insurance....my old man is the one who told me about it


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 09:47 PM~12822618
> *list the full amount as a deduction.  credit or not, you still paid full amount.  shit, deduct the cost of gas too!  and gas wasn't cheap at the time.
> *


X2 I know I spent at leat $200 on gas for my genertor. No power for 15 fucking days.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 07:48 PM~12822630
> *:roflmao:
> *


ID RATHER B TALKN THAN PASSED OUT WITH A PUDDLE OF DROOL IN MY LAP :0 
O CHEESY HOT DOG EATN AZZ NEGAH...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 07:58 PM~12822744
> *ID RATHER B TALKN THAN PASSED OUT WITH A PUDDLE OF DROOL IN MY LAP :0
> O CHEESY HOT DOG EATN AZZ NEGAH...
> *


***** i wasnt passed out i was listening to my music ignoring your ole i wanna talk to take my mind off flying ass... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2009, 08:01 PM~12822771
> ****** i wasnt passed out i was listening to my music ignoring your ole i wanna talk to take my mind off flying ass... :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jan 26 2009, 07:08 PM~12822181
> *HOLD UP  Houston INC was there???, damn homie took off the 22"s
> *


 jesse STRICTLY HOMIES :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 26 2009, 08:53 PM~12822686
> *X2 I know I spent at leat $200 on gas for my genertor. No power for 15 fucking days.
> *


yeah.. i remember you crying like a bitch.. i rode that bitch out like a G and didnt complain once.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 08:10 PM~12822905
> *yeah.. i remember you crying like a bitch..  i rode that bitch out like a G and didnt complain once.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 26 2009, 09:14 PM~12822965
> *:0
> *


yup.. 14 days.. no power.. no generator.. chilling on porch with my cooler,sidekick, and packs of cigs.. cabinet full of canned goods..and taco truck around the corner open at 5am.  no work either,cause of roof damage..all days paid!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 08:03 PM~12822805
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 08:03 PM~12822805
> *:buttkick:
> *


how is lil roland doing??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 08:17 PM~12822999
> *yup.. 14 days.. no power..    no generator..  chilling on porch with my cooler,sidekick, and packs of cigs..  cabinet full of canned goods..and taco truck around the corner open at 5am.      no work either
> *


know thats gangsta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 26 2009, 09:22 PM~12823070
> *know thats gangsta!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats how we do it over here. dunno about ya'll ptown people. :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2009, 08:21 PM~12823057
> *how is lil roland doing??
> *


GOT HIS LAST SURGERY THIS MORNING,ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD...THE DOC SAID IT SHOULD HEAL FAST.....SO WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD BACK WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS... I CANT WAIT.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 08:28 PM~12823156
> *GOT HIS LAST SURGERY THIS MORNING,ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD...THE DOC SAID IT SHOULD HEAL FAST.....SO WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD BACK WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS... I CANT WAIT.
> *


good to hear that thomas..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 10:28 PM~12823156
> *GOT HIS LAST SURGERY THIS MORNING,ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD...THE DOC SAID IT SHOULD HEAL FAST.....SO WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD BACK WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS... I CANT WAIT.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 10:10 PM~12822905
> *yeah.. i remember you crying like a bitch..  i rode that bitch out like a G and didnt complain once.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 26 2009, 09:33 PM~12823236
> *:uh:
> *


say i'm lying.. that shit was funny to me. damn white boy can't live without a/c actin ass. lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Juan de la kalle
QUE ONDA HOMIE HOW U BEEN!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 26 2009, 08:32 PM~12823222
> *good to hear that thomas..
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 26 2009, 08:33 PM~12823231
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 08:28 PM~12823156
> *GOT HIS LAST SURGERY THIS MORNING,ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD...THE DOC SAID IT SHOULD HEAL FAST.....SO WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD BACK WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS... I CANT WAIT.
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2009, 06:42 PM~12821877
> *can u buff out a windshielf i got wiper burn....
> *


Sorry homie I don't do dat but wut kinda car is it? I can try 2 get a brand new windshield 4 cheap


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 26 2009, 10:00 PM~12823624
> *Sorry homie I don't do  dat but wut kinda car is it? I can try 2 get a brand new windshield 4 cheap
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2009, 08:26 PM~12823116
> *thats how we do it over here.    dunno about ya'll ptown people.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 26 2009, 09:00 PM~12823624
> *Sorry homie I don't do  dat but wut kinda car is it? I can try 2 get a brand new windshield 4 cheap
> *


its a duece and a quarter


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

PUTO!!!!!! :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 26 2009, 09:13 PM~12823807
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ese way ni es de ahi, es de reynosa :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 26 2009, 08:10 PM~12822904
> *jesse STRICTLY HOMIES  :nono:
> *


hey downy, post that pic de loscadetes or sum de u and latin :biggrin: correle correle el cocodrilo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2009, 10:09 PM~12823753
> *its a duece and a quarter
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2009, 09:17 PM~12823864
> *hey downy, post that pic de loscadetes or sum  de u and latin :biggrin: correle correle el cocodrilo
> *


BY POPULAR DEMAND :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 26 2009, 09:26 PM~12823996
> *BY POPULAR DEMAND  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall shoul had this pic on a frame and auction it at the show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2009, 10:28 PM~12824019
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yall shoul had this pic on a frame and auction it at the show
> *


another show in feb


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2009, 09:26 PM~12824002
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup cali, juz saw the new rolllin video, homies red monte almost flippd that bitch


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2009, 09:28 PM~12824019
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yall shoul had this pic on a frame and auction it at the show
> *


:uh: :uh: NORTH OF THE BORDER AND SOUTH OF THE BORDER FINEST


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2009, 09:31 PM~12824069
> *sup cali, juz saw the new rolllin video, homies red monte almost flippd that bitch
> *


  he is redoing it and sellin the 64 for 9000 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2009, 09:36 PM~12824148
> * he is redoing it and sellin the 64 for 9000  :0
> *


the gray one? 64, damn that bitch is clean


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2009, 09:47 PM~12824312
> *the gray one? 64, damn that bitch is clean
> *


yep said he wants to concentrate on his rag 62 :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 26 2009, 11:17 AM~12817577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to hear homie.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2009, 11:16 PM~12823839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ese way ni es de ahi, es de reynosa  :biggrin:
> *


  U KNOW TOO MUCH!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 26 2009, 11:13 PM~12823807
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 26 2009, 11:26 PM~12823996
> *BY POPULAR DEMAND  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2009, 11:31 PM~12824069
> *sup cali, juz saw the new rolllin video, homies red monte almost flippd that bitch
> *


 :twak: U DIDNT INVITE ME BITCH!!!!!! :angry: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 10:28 PM~12823156
> *GOT HIS LAST SURGERY THIS MORNING,ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD...THE DOC SAID IT SHOULD HEAL FAST.....SO WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD BACK WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS... I CANT WAIT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 27 2009, 01:06 AM~12825361
> *:twak: U DIDNT INVITE ME BITCH!!!!!! :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  :rant:
> *


 :0 ...that's mest up :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 26 2009, 11:26 PM~12823996
> *BY POPULAR DEMAND  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


When the cd coming out? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 09:28 PM~12823156
> *GOT HIS LAST SURGERY THIS MORNING,ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD...THE DOC SAID IT SHOULD HEAL FAST.....SO WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD BACK WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS... I CANT WAIT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 27 2009, 01:14 AM~12825477
> *When the cd coming out? :biggrin:
> *


it's been out, puro bootleggers for life!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 10:28 PM~12823156
> *GOT HIS LAST SURGERY THIS MORNING,ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD...THE DOC SAID IT SHOULD HEAL FAST.....SO WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD BACK WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS... I CANT WAIT.
> *


I don't know if I missed it or if it wasn't posted did the hospital waive the charges for the transport, or are they still going to bill it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 27 2009, 01:02 AM~12825319
> * U KNOW TOO MUCH!!!! :cheesy:
> *


es superpaisa el cabron. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 27 2009, 10:53 AM~12827693
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jan 26 2009, 11:06 PM~12825361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 09:28 PM~12823156
> *GOT HIS LAST SURGERY THIS MORNING,ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD...THE DOC SAID IT SHOULD HEAL FAST.....SO WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD BACK WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS... I CANT WAIT.
> *



Thats good news Thomas.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 27 2009, 08:44 AM~12827628
> *I don't know if I missed it or if it wasn't posted did the hospital waive the charges for the transport, or are they still going to bill it?
> *


I hope it gets waived for you all. Thomas I never said anything, but I hope you get well too. As the father I know you are under a lot of pressure. It's like the dads are the glue to keeping the family in tack. Or at least that's how I grew up.

I know you will get bills you are not expecting. When my house got burnt down. I lost my husband and son and Warner Cable wanted me to pay for their cable box that got burnt in the fire. I couldn't believe that. The Warner cable guy came over the next day and raked through the rubble looking for the box to take back. A month later I got a bill for almost $300.00 to pay for damaged cable box.

I will continue praying for you and your family to make it through these hard times.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 27 2009, 10:54 AM~12828217
> *I hope it gets waived for you all.  Thomas I never said anything, but I hope you get well too.  As the father I know you are under a lot of pressure.  It's like the dads are the glue to keeping the family in tack.  Or at least that's how I grew up.
> 
> I know you will get bills you are not expecting.  When my house got burnt down.  I lost my husband and son and Warner Cable wanted me to pay for their cable box that got burnt in the fire.  I couldn't believe that.  The Warner cable guy came over the next day and raked through the rubble looking for the box to take back.  A month later I got a bill for almost $300.00 to pay for damaged cable box.
> ...


damn.. thats mest up. 

oh, and you quoted the wrong white boy, thats not thomas.


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 11:13 AM~12828393
> *damn.. thats mest up.
> 
> oh, and you quoted the wrong white boy, thats not thomas.
> *



What a fkn RETARD. She stated to the comment that homer pimpson wrote. Then she is sending Thomas a message. Say homie where did you say you from again?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 11:13 AM~12828393
> *damn.. thats mest up.
> 
> oh, and you quoted the wrong white boy, thats not thomas.
> *


your a fucken dumbass, the first sentence was for homer the rest was for thomas, thats why she put his name on their, if she would have quote him she wouldnt have to put his name :uh:

forgot to put "what homer posted"
thanks fuken old man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 27 2009, 12:27 PM~12828521
> *your a fucken dumbass, the first sentence was for homer the rest was for thomas, thats why she put his name on their, if she would have quote him she wouldnt have to put his name  :uh:
> *


*I hope it gets waived for you all.*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2009, 11:34 AM~12828600
> *I hope it gets waived for you all.
> 
> 
> *


oh, you quoted the wrong person


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 26 2009, 09:26 PM~12823996
> *BY POPULAR DEMAND  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 ajuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaa saque las frias primo!!!!! :guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 26 2009, 10:28 PM~12823156
> *GOT HIS LAST SURGERY THIS MORNING,ON THE BACK OF HIS HEAD...THE DOC SAID IT SHOULD HEAL FAST.....SO WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO HEAD BACK WITH IN THE NEXT COUPLE WEEKS... I CANT WAIT.
> *


Glad to hear it Thomas ... hope Roland gets better real soon ... hope you, the wife and the kids are doing well, too ... take care.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 27 2009, 11:27 AM~12828520
> *What a fkn RETARD. She stated to the comment that homer pimpson wrote. Then she is sending Thomas a message. Say homie where did you say you from again?*


i'm from a small town called ChokeAnigga Tx and i'm getting homesick.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 01:51 PM~12830499
> *i'm from a small town called ChokeAnigga Tx and i'm getting homesick.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 27 2009, 03:13 PM~12830744
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


:uh: hey.. i'm innocent one here.. i WAS playing nice. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 02:17 PM~12830796
> *:uh:  hey..    i'm innocent one here.. i  WAS playing nice.  :biggrin:
> *











:0 :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 10:13 AM~12828393
> *damn.. thats mest up.
> 
> oh, and you quoted the wrong white boy, thats not thomas.
> *


I always mess up on here. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 27 2009, 10:52 AM~12828749
> *ajuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaa saque las frias primo!!!!! :guns:
> *


que ondas men


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 27 2009, 03:40 PM~12831046
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice impala


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 27 2009, 03:41 PM~12831056
> *que ondas men
> *



YOU GET MY PM? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 27 2009, 03:40 PM~12831046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont like the wheels.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda miss the 14" chinaz though


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 27 2009, 03:40 PM~12831052
> *I always mess up on here. :uh:
> *


its aight. come over later and i'll show you.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 03:51 PM~12830499
> *i'm from a small town called ChokeAnigga Tx and i'm getting homesick.
> *


hahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...dude you're a dip shit.....that shit is funny as hell


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2009, 04:12 PM~12831290
> *hahahahah :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...dude you're a dip shit.....that shit is funny as hell
> *


 :uh: wasn't that funny olive garden pimp


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 27 2009, 02:45 PM~12831083
> *YOU GET MY PM? :biggrin:
> *


yes thanks home


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 05:16 PM~12831331
> *:uh:  wasn't that funny olive garden pimp
> *


HEY FUCK U CHOLESTROL GURU.....


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 02:54 PM~12831142
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



It would look good dropped..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 27 2009, 01:14 AM~12825477
> *When the cd coming out? :biggrin:
> *


SEND ME $50 DOLLARS AND ILL SEND U UR COPY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2009, 10:45 AM~12827636
> *es superpaisa el cabron.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HES WORKING FOR THE FEDS...... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 27 2009, 11:33 AM~12828021
> *:0 this was a week b4 boiler came down for the first.. whoever comes to l.a. i got them just let me know. even if im in tx ill still come to l.a. with u ...im the ambassador  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 27 2009, 04:33 PM~12831524
> *It would look good dropped..
> 
> 
> ...



nice.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 27 2009, 04:33 PM~12831524
> *It would look good dropped..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

right-click-save :biggrin: 


and yeah.. a drop is on the list..but other bucket comes 1st.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 27 2009, 04:33 PM~12831524
> *It would look good dropped..
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha. buffalo wings


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey latin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 27 2009, 05:28 PM~12832189
> *hahaha.  buffalo wings
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 27 2009, 05:24 PM~12832138
> *New Pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bout time for a new camera gangsta


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> *SEND ME $50 DOLLARS* AND ILL SEND U UR COPY!!!!
> 
> 
> :no:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 03:54 PM~12831142
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I see you on Terminal taking pics ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 27 2009, 05:51 PM~12832501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 27 2009, 06:32 PM~12832228
> *hey latin
> 
> 
> ...


nice. did this site get hacked yesterday?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good morning. Hope every one has a good day today.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2009, 08:40 AM~12835057
> *nice.  did this site get hacked yesterday?
> *


:dunno: i was posting and bam nada! :0 i was freaked out for the last five minutes at work! didnt know what to do!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2009, 09:40 AM~12835057
> *nice.  did this site get hacked yesterday?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 28 2009, 10:39 AM~12835367
> *Good morning.  Hope every one has a good day today.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

got this for sale off of 86 fleetwood. make offers. Tanto (702)818-9864




























make offers Tanto(702) 818-9864


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jan 28 2009, 10:47 AM~12835974
> *got this for sale off of 86 fleetwood. make offers.  Tanto (702)818-9864
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: how about you just junk it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Jan 28 2009, 09:39 AM~12835367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give you $25 gonna put it on my fastback


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2009, 08:40 AM~12835057
> *nice.  did this site get hacked yesterday?
> *


:dunno: yearly break down, full house at the chat with gary and a bunch of cow bells tho


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jan 28 2009, 10:03 AM~12836118
> *:uh: how about you just junk it?
> *



I would but its not mine :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 27 2009, 06:50 PM~12832477
> *
> *


WOULD LIKE BETTER WITH BLACK DAYTON CHIP AND CHROME AIR STIMS....... :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jan 28 2009, 11:59 AM~12836719
> *I would but its not mine  :biggrin:
> *


ok $30 but you cover shipping.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2009, 05:51 PM~12832501
> *bout time for a new camera gangsta
> *


waiting for tulsa, to break out the touchscreen camera :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Jan 28 2009, 11:59 AM~12836719
> *I would but its not mine  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: do him the favor and launch it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 28 2009, 12:20 PM~12836967
> *WOULD LIKE BETTER WITH BLACK DAYTON CHIP AND CHROME AIR STIMS....... :dunno:
> *


hold on do you own these, or do I  



:buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 27 2009, 11:13 PM~12833448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope most houston riders go out there this year than last year (none :uh: )
cuz it goes down out there, riders from all over the country


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 28 2009, 12:20 PM~12836967
> *WOULD LIKE BETTER WITH BLACK DAYTON CHIP AND CHROME AIR STIMS....... :dunno:
> *


STIMS? 

Or stems?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

87 low rider Blazer for sale 1600 obo. Runs and drives has inspection needs tags. If interested contact Robert @ (832) 330-3717


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 28 2009, 05:19 PM~12839934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 04:23 PM~12839391
> *i hope most houston riders go out there this year than last year (none  :uh: )
> cuz it goes down out there, riders from all over the country
> *


if my car is ready, i may drive it.....ok maybe i wont, that would be a long as drive.

but yea, i would love to see people from Houston get a taste of that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2009, 06:02 PM~12840397
> *if my car is ready, i may drive it.....ok maybe i wont, that would be a long as drive.
> 
> but yea, i would love to see people from Houston get a taste of that
> *


i'll drive 68 bucket. i dont care.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 26 2009, 11:06 PM~12825361
> *:twak: U DIDNT INVITE ME BITCH!!!!!! :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:  :rant:
> *


BITCH, THEY DN'T LET U OUT ANYWAYS WAY :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 06:31 PM~12840675
> *BITCH, THEY DN'T LET U OUT ANYWAYS WAY :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2009, 06:25 PM~12840604
> *i'll drive 68 bucket.  i dont care.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 05:31 PM~12840675
> *BITCH, THEY DN'T LET U OUT ANYWAYS WAY :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 07:31 PM~12840675
> *BITCH, THEY DN'T LET U OUT ANYWAYS WAY :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: oh yeah!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 28 2009, 06:19 PM~12841159
> *:uh:
> *


que onda amiguito


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 05:23 PM~12839391
> *why u gotta put me out on front street like that
> i hope most houston riders go out there this year than last year (none  :uh: )
> cuz it goes down out there, riders from all over the country
> *


CAN I TAKE ANY OF MY BUCKETS? OR NO BUCKETS ALLOWED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 08:24 PM~12841223
> *que onda amiguito
> *


:uh: BIEN PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0








































EL CHOCHI!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 07:24 PM~12841230
> *CAN I TAKE ONY OF MY BUCKETS? OR NO BUCKETS ALLOWED!!!! :biggrin:
> *


don't go over there and embarrass texas with your buckets. please. i'm askin nice too.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2009, 06:26 PM~12841245
> *don't go over there and embarrass texas with your buckets.  please.  i'm askin nice too.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2009, 08:26 PM~12841245
> *don't go over there and embarrass texas with your buckets.  please.  i'm askin nice too.
> *


BITCH WAT U GOT!!!!! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:26 PM~12841244
> *:uh: BIEN PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> EL CHOCHI!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 cuidao con chochee


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:27 PM~12841265
> *BITCH WAT U GOT!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> :0 cuidao con chochee
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 08:27 PM~12841262
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


don't go over there and embarrass texas with your buckets. please. i'm askin nice too.


COMO VEZ ESTE PINCHE GORDITO CARA DE TACUACHE!!!!!! :0 BITCH IS HEAVIER THAN MY HOPPER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:24 PM~12841230
> *CAN I TAKE ANY OF MY BUCKETS? OR NO BUCKETS ALLOWED!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what show is this way


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:32 PM~12841307
> *don't go over there and embarrass texas with your buckets. please. i'm askin nice too.
> COMO VEZ ESTE PINCHE GORDITO CARA DE TACUACHE!!!!!! :0  BITCH IS HEAVIER THAN MY HOPPER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 08:32 PM~12841312
> *what show is this way
> *


MASH 4 DREAMS

Posts: 28,152
Joined: May 2003
Car Club: INDIVIDUALS




QUOTE(Devious Sixty8 @ Jan 27 2009, 11:13 PM) 
hold up there mr latest technology. didnt you just get a dvd player last year. only cause you couldnt find a place to repair your vcr? 



why u gotta put me out on front street like that


QUOTE(texasgold @ Jan 28 2009, 01:53 PM) 
waiting for tulsa, to break out the touchscreen camera 


i hope most houston riders go out there this year than last year (none )
cuz it goes down out there, riders from all over the country


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 07:34 PM~12841337
> *MASH 4 DREAMS
> 
> Posts: 28,152
> ...


go out there its only a 10 hour drive...an there will be plenty of competition out from the midwest


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TULSA :cheesy: , orale, i'm down to go 4 sho, 4sho, vamos way,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2009, 06:37 PM~12841367
> *go out there its only a 10 hour drive...an there will be plenty of competition out from the midwest
> *


10 hour drive, shit thats cake, I'M GOING 4 SURE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2009, 08:26 PM~12841245
> *don't go over there and embarrass texas with your buckets.  please.  i'm askin nice too.
> *



































MIGHT TAKE THE RED ONE WOULD INVITE U BUT UR BIG ASS WONT FIT!!!!! :0 THATS JUST A FEW OF THE BUCKETS I HAVE AND HAD!!!!! WAT U GOT .....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 08:38 PM~12841377
> *TULSA :cheesy: ,  orale, i'm down to go 4 sho, 4sho, vamos way,
> *


WE NEED A 2 CAR HAULER!!!! :biggrin: OR IF NOT THEN I MIGHT JUST ROLL WITH U AS A CHEERLEADER!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 08:39 PM~12841389
> *10 hour drive, shit thats cake, I'M GOING 4 SURE
> *


WE ????TEAM?????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

the picnic is on fathers day weekend, june 21st..all day event


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:44 PM~12841432
> *WE NEED A 2 CAR HAULER!!!! :biggrin: OR IF NOT THEN I MIGHT JUST ROLL WITH U AS A CHEERLEADER!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, rollin-hard, lvlikeg, switches4life, latinkustoms4ever, supersporting88


GOOD TO SEE U HERE!!!! U DOWN TO TAKE UR BUCKET TO TULSA TOO? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2009, 08:47 PM~12841462
> *the picnic is on fathers day weekend, june 21st..all day event
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2009, 06:47 PM~12841462
> *the picnic is on fathers day weekend, june 21st..all day event
> *


cant wait


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:48 PM~12841471
> *h-town team 84 caddy, rollin-hard, lvlikeg, switches4life, latinkustoms4ever, supersporting88
> GOOD TO SEE U HERE!!!! U DOWN TO TAKE UR BUCKET TO TULSA TOO? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 28 2009, 06:51 PM~12841509
> *
> *


que onda brown


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 28 2009, 08:51 PM~12841509
> *
> *


PORQUE TE AGUITAS HOMIE, UR A HIGH ROLLER!!!! JUST BUY A 3 CAR HAULER....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 06:52 PM~12841524
> *que onda brown
> *


NADA A QUI NOMAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR



HEARD U WAS BOUNCING THRU MY HOOD SATURDAY NIGHT PUTO!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:54 PM~12841553
> *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> HEARD U WAS BOUNCING THRU MY HOOD SATURDAY NIGHT PUTO!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

actually this year i beleive its scheduled around fathers day weekend. there arent any flyers yet. i think it would be good for anyone to go out there its a 10 hr drive. you see cars from all over the country


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, lone star, switches4life, rollin-hard, Emperor Goofy, loco's79, Cruel Intention, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Gallo, lvlikeg, latinkustoms4ever


WHAT????????? U TU QUE HACES LOCO? :biggrin: Y ESE MILAGRO


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:53 PM~12841532
> *PORQUE TE AGUITAS HOMIE, UR A HIGH ROLLER!!!! JUST BUY A 3 CAR HAULER....
> *


TRABAJA RAPIDO EL CHOCHI


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 08:56 PM~12841568
> *actually this year i beleive its scheduled around fathers day weekend. there arent any flyers yet.  i think it would be good for anyone to go out there its a 10 hr drive. you see cars from all over the country
> *


FROM THE PICS YA POSTED LAST YEAR, IT LOOKS LIKE ITS A BAD ASS SHOW OR PICNIC...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 28 2009, 08:56 PM~12841575
> *TRABAJA RAPIDO  EL    CHOCHI
> *


TAN RAPIDO QUE NI SE ESMUGRA LAS MANOS..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:59 PM~12841600
> *TAN RAPIDO QUE NI SE ESMUGRA LAS MANOS..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO SEAS GACHO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 28 2009, 09:01 PM~12841623
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO SEAS GACHO
> *


NAH BUT HE IS TRYING YA CASI ES WELDER....... :420: ASI ME DEJO LOS OJO TODOS FLAMEADOS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 28 2009, 09:16 PM~12841845
> *
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Ala chingada i had'nt been in here in a long ass time. Did'nt realize everyone was in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 28 2009, 08:22 PM~12841922
> *Ala chingada i had'nt been in here in a long ass time. Did'nt realize everyone was in here. :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 07:56 PM~12841568
> *actually this year i beleive its scheduled around fathers day weekend. there arent any flyers yet.  i think it would be good for anyone to go out there its a 10 hr drive. you see cars from all over the country
> *


will "its kill or be killed" be making a special appearance again?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more..
dont mind the back rim, its a spare

















:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2009, 07:51 PM~12842318
> *will "its kill or be killed" be making a special appearance again?
> 
> 
> ...


ha


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2009, 08:51 PM~12842318
> *will "its kill or be killed" be making a special appearance again?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got that chrome plaque in the window...


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 09:11 PM~12842604
> *got that chrome plaque in the window...
> *


dr pimpin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

squirt


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 09:18 PM~12842694
> *squirt
> *


Chayo!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2009, 08:11 PM~12842604
> *got that chrome plaque in the window...
> *


:0:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 07:58 PM~12842411
> *more..
> dont mind the back rim, its a spare
> 
> ...


looks real good sic :thumbsup: , actually the spare rim looks bettr to me, my 2 cent


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 08:37 PM~12842932
> *looks real good sic :thumbsup: , actually the spare rim looks bettr to me, my 2 cent
> *


yea, hes gunna sell them and get some black and chrome spokes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*southside customs...
your texas distrubutor of "rollin lowrider dvds"

vols- 1 thru 12 in stock... 20 bucks each...
get em while they last....*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 11:17 PM~12843502
> *southside customs...
> yourONLY HOUSTON texas distrubutor of "rollin  lowrider dvds"
> 
> ...


your*ONLY HOUSTON* texas distrubutor of "rollin lowrider dvds"


:0 ....:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic i need u to get to work on l.a magnum.. when will u have time..u can go to my house to fix it...i need it done asap.. new paint job when u done...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 28 2009, 09:25 PM~12843629
> *sic i need u to get to work on l.a magnum.. when will u have time..u can go to my house to fix it...i need it done asap.. new paint job when u done...
> *


bring it to the shop.. im not driving way the fuck to bum fuck 290 to do it..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 09:29 PM~12843686
> *bring it to the shop.. im not driving way the fuck to bum fuck 290 to do it..
> *


im out of town.. how long will it take u maybe ill flatbed it to the shop.. or u can jus drive ur lazy ass to my house and ill pay u extra..i need it done bish


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 09:29 PM~12843686
> *bring it to the shop.. im not driving way the fuck to bum fuck 290 to do it..
> *


bum fk?lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 09:40 PM~12843902
> *bum fk?lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

QUE ONDA HEX48 WHTS NEW WITH THA FLEET ??? :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 10:17 PM~12843502
> *southside customs...
> your texas distrubutor of "rollin  lowrider dvds"
> 
> ...


$20 is kinda steep there you o' entropo-***** actin ass.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 12:22 AM~12844551
> *$20 is kinda steep there you o' entropo-***** actin ass.
> *


SIC IS MAKING $5 OF THE VIDEOS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2009, 10:37 PM~12842932
> *looks real good sic :thumbsup: , actually the spare rim looks bettr to me, my 2 cent
> *


MOST WANTED IS WAITTING FOR U VIC!!!!







 U CAN GET SIC TO TOUCH IT UP...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 11:32 PM~12844697
> *SIC IS MAKING $5 OF THE VIDEOS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 12:22 AM~12844551
> *$20 is kinda steep there you o' entropo-***** actin ass.
> *



:uh: that's what I paid for Truucha's @ Aztlan Wear


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i feel compelled to share this with the people of houston


some offtopic hijinks


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 29 2009, 02:10 AM~12845641
> *i feel compelled to share this with the people of houston
> some offtopic hijinks
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 28 2009, 06:58 PM~12841591
> *FROM THE PICS YA POSTED LAST YEAR, IT LOOKS LIKE ITS A BAD ASS SHOW OR PICNIC...
> *


I MIGTH DRIVE THIS TO TULSA :0 :0 :0 :0 
IF ITS FINISH 
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 28 2009, 09:30 PM~12843711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that was the case then 25 will be the price..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 08:58 PM~12842411
> *more..
> dont mind the back rim, its a spare
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2009, 08:37 AM~12847067
> *RELISTING THIS FOR A FRIEND. ITS  91 BROUGHAM. CLEAN PAINT, PINSTRIPES CLEAN INTERIOR, CHROME UNDER, 4 PUMP SETUP, FRAME REINFORCEMENTS, COLOR MATCHED WHEELS, RUNS GREAT, DRIVES IT ALL OVER TOWN, NO SQUEEKS NO KNOCKS NO SMOKE, NO FUNNY STUFF.  $7500 =OBO=  REASON FOR SELLING IS NEEDS MONEY TO FINISH UP HIS OTHER PROJECT.THIS CAR IS A GOOD STREET CRUISER TO GET YOU WHERE U WANT TO GO. NO RIpS ON THE INTERIOR. ADEX TO THE NOSE, THE BACK BUMPER WILL TAP THE PAVEMENT IF U STAY ON THE SWITCH......  INDIVIDUALS CC.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2009, 09:40 AM~12847092
> *
> *


any trades?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP HOUSTON


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good morning or should I say good afternoon. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2009, 07:34 AM~12846686
> *damn you ass.. anyone at your house...i guess a day, if i have to paint it, then 2 days..bitch you live half way to dallas..how much its paying
> 
> *


jus give me a price.. u can even go to my house and take the fuckin shit off and bring it back when u done.. jus do it already... no paint im changing the color of the car


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2009, 09:58 PM~12842411
> *more..
> dont mind the back rim, its a spare
> 
> ...


that shit looks nice


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 29 2009, 09:44 AM~12847738
> *WUZ UP HOUSTON
> *


wass up homie?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 29 2009, 09:11 AM~12846884
> *:roflmao:
> *


:uh: 


oh, and its about that time again.. you need to come over and trim my back/shoulder hair.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 29 2009, 03:33 AM~12846110
> *I MIGTH DRIVE THIS TO TULSA  :0  :0  :0  :0
> IF ITS FINISH
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

SouthSide Customs complete 2,3,or 4 pump setups sales & Installation... Roll'n Lowrider Dvd's goin quick come get your copy all vol still available....SouthSide Customs 108 Campbell St. Pasadena TX....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2009, 11:32 AM~12848931
> *jus give me a price.. u can even go to my house and take the fuckin shit off and bring it back when u done.. jus do it already... no paint im changing the color of the car
> *


ugh..your an ass , if you gon paint it, then let the ***** wos painting it fix it..
im to lazy to drive out there to do a 15 min fix


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 29 2009, 07:27 PM~12852805
> *SouthSide Customs complete 2,3,or 4 pump setups sales & Installation... Roll'n Lowrider Dvd's goin quick come get your copy all vol still available....SouthSide Customs 108 Campbell St. Pasadena TX....
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2009, 02:54 PM~12831142
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats my hood punk.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 06:53 PM~12853036
> *thats my hood punk.....
> *


Fuck yo hood!!!!!!! :0:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 29 2009, 07:53 PM~12853036
> *thats my hood punk.....
> *


naw.. you high sided the hood years ago.. went to live in a fancy part of town.. so check your zip code mr postman.. cause this is where you stay now!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 29 2009, 07:27 PM~12852805
> *SouthSide Customs complete 2,3,or 4 pump setups sales & Installation... Roll'n Lowrider Dvd's goin quick come get your copy all vol still available....SouthSide Customs 108 Campbell St. Pasadena TX....
> *


prices on all chrome kit??

im shopping for best deal..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

whoever has my password sucks big dildos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 08:26 PM~12853318
> *i like it in the ass!
> *


 :uh: we all knew that.. took awhile,but we figured out what "ChocolateThriller" meant. you don't need to remind us.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 29 2009, 07:24 PM~12853308
> *prices on all chrome kit??
> 
> im shopping for best deal..
> *


Stop by we'll see what we can do...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 29 2009, 08:24 PM~12853308
> *prices on all chrome kit??
> 
> im shopping for best deal..
> *


 :0 fk shopping.. we know you got deep pockets.. just dish out the $


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ChocolateThriller, *Bitter Sweet*


hi helen


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 07:38 PM~12853438
> *:uh:    we all knew that.. took awhile,but we figured out what "ChocolateThriller" meant.    you don't need to remind us.
> *


SHE who posted this likes it in the ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:03 PM~12854386
> *SHE  who posted this likes it in the ass
> *


 :0


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:03 PM~12854386
> *SHE  who posted this likes it in the ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 29 2009, 09:06 PM~12853730
> *Stop by we'll see what we can do...
> *


do yall have set prices or do you have to look at me?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 29 2009, 10:18 PM~12854618
> *do yall have set prices or do you have to look at me?
> *


:uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 29 2009, 09:18 PM~12854610
> *just cuz she put her finger down in "I have never" doesnt mean she likes it lmfao
> *


 :0 BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I BET SHE WAS LIKE    WHEN IT HAPPEN:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *misslindseyrose*, MsDani


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 10:22 PM~12854671
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: misslindseyrose, MsDani
> 
> *



seriously? that's not cool dude..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 09:22 PM~12854671
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: misslindseyrose, MsDani
> 
> *



 CHU WANNNN IIITTTT :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 09:24 PM~12854691
> *seriously? that's not cool dude..
> *


 :0 OWNED GO TO TIMEOUT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:26 PM~12854717
> *:0 OWNED GO TO TIMEOUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





i think... i logged on at the wrong time!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose+Jan 29 2009, 10:24 PM~12854691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, too young. if i wanted em that young. i could just creep by high skoo at quittin time.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sorry for logging in on your name...but it was fkn funny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 29 2009, 10:28 PM~12854745
> *I'm sorry for logging in on your name...but it was fkn funny
> *


 :uh:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 10:27 PM~12854736
> *i aint do shyt.    go talk to ChocolateThriller, maybe he'll bake you a cake.
> naw, too young.  if i wanted em that young. i could just creep by high skoo at quittin time.
> *



he can bake a cake with those small hands of his?! haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 10:29 PM~12854764
> *he can bake a cake with those small hands of his?! haha
> *


:0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

YEAH IT WAS :biggrin: ATLEAST IT WASNT MY ASS THIS TIME :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:30 PM~12854778
> *YEAH IT WAS  :biggrin: ATLEAST IT WASNT MY ASS THIS TIME :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



lmao your dumb *****!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 09:29 PM~12854764
> *he can bake a cake with those small hands of his?! haha
> *


 :nono: :twak: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:30 PM~12854778
> *YEAH IT WAS  :biggrin: ATLEAST IT WASNT MY ASS THIS TIME  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*ON A DIFFERENT NOTE*


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:30 PM~12854778
> *YEAH IT WAS  :biggrin: ATLEAST IT WASNT MY ASS THIS TIME :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


what a haunting image


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:32 PM~12854808
> *:nono:  :twak:  :rofl:
> *



asswipe send me that picture on myspace!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 09:32 PM~12854810
> *:0
> *


I BET YOU WAS AT HOME LIKE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously. we kinda all figured out ChocolateThriller was gay. no need to fk with the man about it. its 2009 already. live and let live. if he into dudes thats his fk'n business. ain't my place to judge.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:34 PM~12854830
> *I BET YOU WAS AT HOME LIKE
> 
> 
> ...




nasty ass!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 09:35 PM~12854844
> *seriously.  we kinda all figured out ChocolateThriller was gay.    no need to fk with the man about it.    its 2009 already.    live and let live.  if he into dudes thats his fk'n business.    ain't my place to judge.
> *


 :loco: :banghead:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:43 PM~12854931
> *:loco:  :banghead:
> *




okay enough is enough..
goodnight guys!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:43 PM~12854931
> *:loco:  :banghead:
> *


man. didn't nobody on here even say anything, even though most of us knew. houston lowriders are united on the 09' even you included, regardless of your sexual orientation. so bake your cakes and be happy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 10:45 PM~12854959
> *okay enough is enough..
> goodnight guys!
> *


goodnite and stop texting me those nasty pics cochina.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 10:46 PM~12854984
> *goodnite  and stop texting me those nasty pics cochina.
> *



***** please.. you wish!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 09:46 PM~12854984
> *goodnite  and stop texting me those nasty pics cochina.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 10:47 PM~12854996
> ****** please.. you wish!
> *


trippin, you just a youngsta. you aint ready. you probably still all tehehe about spring break and shit.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WUTZ GUD IN THA 71TRE


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 09:47 PM~12854996
> ****** please.. you wish!
> *


 :0 
 hno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 11:50 PM~12855022
> *trippin, you just a youngsta.  you aint ready.    you probably still all tehehe about spring break and shit.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:51 PM~12855037
> *:0
> hno:
> *


she wasn't talkin all that shyt when she got mad & jealous cause i was looking at some other brawds nalgas.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 10:50 PM~12855022
> *trippin, you just a youngsta.  you aint ready.    you probably still all tehehe about spring break and shit.
> *



wow your honestly really bad at shit talking, but for your information i actually have a job and i'll be working 12 hours a day during spring break!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 09:50 PM~12855022
> *trippin, you just a youngsta.  you aint ready.    you probably still all tehehe about spring break and shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN FUCKED UP ...THEN U SEE A BLUE 68 JUICED UP WIT BINOCULARS HANGIN OUT THE DRIVERSIDE WINDOW :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 10:52 PM~12855060
> *wow your honestly really bad at shit talking, but for your information i actually have a job and i'll be working 12 hours a day during spring break!
> *


damn, slow down killer.. we just fk'n around.. dont get all upset.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 10:52 PM~12855052
> *she wasn't talkin all that shyt  when she got mad & jealous cause i was looking at some other brawds nalgas.
> *




yeah right bitch please..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 10:54 PM~12855076
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN FUCKED UP ...THEN U SEE A BLUE 68 JUICED UP WIT BINOCULARS HANGIN OUT THE DRIVERSIDE WINDOW :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 09:54 PM~12855089
> *:biggrin:
> *


 GONNAPULL UP LIKE uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 10:54 PM~12855079
> *yeah right bitch please..
> *


i remember getting elbowed, then you were like :rant: "don't look at her fk'n ass" and after you had face like  and i was like :ugh: "wtf.. i aint even here with you.. i'll look at all the ass i want"


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 10:59 PM~12855146
> *i remember getting elbowed,  then were like :rant:  "don't look at her fk'n ass" and after you had face like
> *




your dumb dude...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 11:00 PM~12855154
> *your dumb dude...
> *


don't play all innocent looney tunes. you know you one of those fatal attraction brawds. you gonna flip out if i take another female out for wings and shyt.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

AND NOW A WORD FROM OUR SPONSORS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2009, 11:03 PM~12855190
> *AND NOW A WORD FROM OUR SPONSORS
> 
> 
> ...


mayne...warnanigguh.com.. i'm at work.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 10:04 PM~12855209
> *mayne...warnanigguh.com..    i'm at work.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 10:59 PM~12855146
> *i remember getting elbowed,  then you were like :rant:  "don't look at her fk'n ass" and after you had face like     and i was like  :ugh: "wtf.. i aint even here with you.. i'll look at all the ass i want"
> *





okay whatever you say mister.. talk the talk, but i doubt you'll walk the walk..

okay like everyone eventually comes in and says "let's get back to low riding".. even though i've NEVER seen you at a car show nor picnic, but i know you live on layitlow haha so umm whatever happened to the Michelle family? did they ever get enough money for their son? and all that stuff?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2009, 06:30 PM~12852827
> *ugh..your an ass , if you gon paint it, then let the ***** wos painting it fix it..
> im to lazy to drive out there to do a 15 min fix
> *


bcuz u started on it bitch.. but watever fuck u :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 29 2009, 09:18 PM~12854618
> *do yall have set prices or do you have to look at me?
> *


ha u mean like fidel did when i wore scrubs....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:08 PM~12855261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 30 2009, 12:08 AM~12855266
> *okay whatever you say mister.. talk the talk, but i doubt you'll walk the walk..
> 
> okay like everyone eventually comes in and says "let's get back to low riding".. even though i've NEVER seen you at a car show nor picnic, but i know you live on layitlow haha so umm whatever happened to the Michelle family? did they ever get enough money for their son? and all that stuff?
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 30 2009, 12:08 AM~12855266
> *okay whatever you say mister.. talk the talk, but i doubt you'll walk the walk..
> 
> okay like everyone eventually comes in and says "let's get back to low riding".. even though i've NEVER seen you at a car show nor picnic, but i know you live on layitlow haha so umm whatever happened to the Michelle family? did they ever get enough money for their son? and all that stuff?
> *



you mean Mechell


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 10:00 PM~12855154
> *your dumb dude...
> *


sup homie?


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 29 2009, 11:11 PM~12855303
> *you mean Mechell
> *





yeah i guess so


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wtf is this myspace or layitlow??? :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:12 PM~12855323
> *Wtf is this myspace or layitlow??? :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:11 PM~12855302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL THATS ALMOST AS FUNNY AS THIS "Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2009, 11:12 PM~12855315
> *sup homie?
> *



holaa!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 30 2009, 12:12 AM~12855328
> *LOL THATS ALMOST AS FUNNY AS THIS  "Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: where's that fat bastid at anyways?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:12 PM~12855323
> *Wtf is this myspace or layitlow??? :uh:
> *


X3


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 29 2009, 10:12 PM~12855324
> *X2
> *


Guess some folks get lonely at night and need to come on lil to get attention.....


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:13 PM~12855344
> *:biggrin:  where's that fat bastid at anyways?
> *



umm he is clubbin with his cousin...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 29 2009, 11:14 PM~12855359
> *X3
> *


u get that link i sent ya?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 29 2009, 11:08 PM~12855266
> *okay whatever you say mister.. talk the talk, but i doubt you'll walk the walk..
> 
> okay like everyone eventually comes in and says "let's get back to low riding".. even though i've NEVER seen you at a car show nor picnic, but i know you live on layitlow haha so umm whatever happened to the Michelle family? did they ever get enough money for their son? and all that stuff?
> *


you were like 10 yrs old, and still had NEW KIDS ON THE BLOCK posters in your bedroom, when i proved myself on the streets, back in the days. and fk a picnic.. you wanna find me.. try bayou city wings or liquor store on woodridge.  

they got to the shriners in cali, i dunno how/or billing details..but thats done.. and last i recall funds collected, were up around $4500 i beleive. i could be wrong.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 10:12 PM~12855323
> *Wtf is this myspace or layitlow??? :uh:
> *


its layitlow, post your car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jan 30 2009, 12:15 AM~12855368
> *umm he is clubbin with his cousin...
> *


son of a bitch needs to settle down. not like he's going to score anyways. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:14 PM~12855363
> *Guess some folks get lonely at night and need to come on lil to get attention.....
> *


hows tha lac comin' along?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Yeah, i got it bro. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 11:15 PM~12855373
> *you were like 10 yrs old, and still had NEW KIDS ON THE BLOCK posters in your bedroom, when i proved myself on the streets, back in the days.      and fk a picnic..   you wanna find me..    try bayou city wings  or liquor store on woodridge.
> 
> they got to the shriners in cali, i dunno how/or billing details..but thats done.. and last i recall funds collected, were up around $4500 i beleive.   i could be wrong.
> *



boy i didn't even like the new kids on the block because my sister did haha

ohh okay.. i was just wondering, but that's good to hear!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 29 2009, 11:17 PM~12855396
> *Yeah, i got it bro. Thanks. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 29 2009, 11:12 PM~12855315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can i just post some parts for now? :angry:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:15 PM~12855376
> *son of a bitch needs to settle down.  not like he's going to score anyways.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




that's fucked up lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2009, 10:15 PM~12855374
> *its layitlow, post your car.
> *


Its the online resource for lowriders...and I need resources to build mine......SO DO ME A FAVOR.................................................SHUT DA FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2009, 10:15 PM~12855374
> *its layitlow, post your car.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

A Homie i saw that cutlass you were telling me about. Homeboy put it on Craigslist. The bad thing is the title is already signed over, and it never got transfered.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 30 2009, 12:19 AM~12855437
> *A Homie i saw that cutlass you were telling me about. Homeboy put it on Craigslist. The bad thing is the title is already signed over, and it never got transfered.
> *


just get a bonded title to it. make sure he gives you a bill of sale.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 29 2009, 11:19 PM~12855437
> *A Homie i saw that cutlass you were telling me about. Homeboy put it on Craigslist. The bad thing is the title is already signed over, and it never got transfered.*


thats easy to fix. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 29 2009, 11:19 PM~12855437
> *A Homie i saw that cutlass you were telling me about. Homeboy put it on Craigslist. The bad thing is the title is already signed over, and it never got transfered.
> *


hmmm...let me know if you want check it out, dont let the title stop you :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 29 2009, 10:16 PM~12855377
> *hows tha lac comin' along?
> *


Its coming lika 75 year old man.....reaaaaaaaallllllll slowww lol.......well I got a whole in my roof??? Don't know if dats a good thing or a bad thing ........and depending on a deal manana might have a lot of progress soon


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:22 PM~12855462
> *Its coming lika 75 year old man.....reaaaaaaaallllllll slowww lol.......well I got a whole in my roof??? Don't know if dats a good thing or a bad thing ........and depending on a deal manana might have a lot of progress soon
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 12:22 AM~12855462
> *Its coming lika 75 year old man.....reaaaaaaaallllllll slowww lol.......well I got a whole in my roof??? Don't know if dats a good thing or a bad thing ........and depending on a deal manana might have a lot of progress soon
> *


did i ever give you those two pics of your roof?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

had same situation with a 84 coupe deville i had once. 

just have to do an affidavit (literally a little note) from person named as purchaser on title.. stating "i never change title to my name but i sold it to this person..let them have all wrights to car" with signature. (you know what to do there  )

then have transfer paperwork filled out from original owner to yourself.. 


all that with bill of sale from 2nd person to you..and your good.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:23 PM~12855476
> *did i ever give you those two pics of your roof?
> *


Dats a negative....still waitin gramps.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 12:25 AM~12855494
> *Dats a negative....still waitin gramps.....
> *


my bad, remind me tomorrow esa.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 11:21 PM~12855450
> *thats easy to fix.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i guess you could say that. You have to get a deal fell through affidavit. The bad thing is some couts in Houston are asses about it. The last time i did that i had to go to Alvin and get it processed cause in Houston they were giving me a hard time. And i had to track down the registered owner.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 29 2009, 11:26 PM~12855506
> *Yeah i guess you could say that. You have to get a deal fell through affidavit. The bad thing is some couts in Houston are asses about it. The last time i did that i had to go to Alvin and get it processed cause in Houston they were giving me a hard time. And i had to track down the registered owner.
> *


i didnt track down registered owner..but somehow their signature got on the paperwork.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:25 PM~12855499
> *my bad, remind me tomorrow esa.
> *


Simon que si carnalita...pss pss pss pssssss


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 11:27 PM~12855519
> *i didnt track down registered owner..but somehow their signature got on the paperwork.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 10:22 PM~12855462
> *Its coming lika 75 year old man.....reaaaaaaaallllllll slowww lol.......well I got a whole in my roof??? Don't know if dats a good thing or a bad thing ........and depending on a deal manana might have a lot of progress soon
> *



















































:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 29 2009, 10:23 PM~12855471
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


Sup wit ur rides??? I lost count of how many drop chevys n shitu had??? Wats the current inventory lookin like????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 11:27 PM~12855519
> *i didnt track down registered owner..but somehow their signature got on the paperwork.
> *


Had to do that to one of my old 64


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:31 PM~12855560
> *Sup wit ur rides??? I lost count of how many drop chevys n shitu had??? Wats the current inventory lookin like????
> *


Just down to tha treys. Both in paint prison as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 29 2009, 10:26 PM~12855506
> *Yeah i guess you could say that. You have to get a deal fell through affidavit. The bad thing is some couts in Houston are asses about it. The last time i did that i had to go to Alvin and get it processed cause in Houston they were giving me a hard time. And i had to track down the registered owner.
> *


when i bought the 60. i got the title from the owner but he never signed it and bought it from original owner over 5 years before. i just told them i want to put this car in my name, and that was it????? it was in ft bend, not harris....duno if that makes a difference,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 12:30 AM~12855554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oscar de la hoya with a dud shoulder?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2009, 10:30 PM~12855554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Knowmsayin.....bet that's ur screensaver on ur phone hu???? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 29 2009, 10:32 PM~12855573
> *Just down to tha treys. Both in paint prison as we speak :biggrin:
> *


:0: both of em at da same time??? Mayne das ballinnnnnnnnnnnnn........ lol....aint u a painter???


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:37 PM~12855631
> *:0: both of em at da same time??? Mayne das ballinnnnnnnnnnnnn........ lol....aint u a painter???
> *


Yea I do my own paint and bodywork so save money on labor. Tryn get em both out by the summer.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:33 PM~12855579
> *oscar de la hoya with a dud shoulder?
> 
> 
> ...


Dam even uncle fester hattin....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 29 2009, 10:38 PM~12855644
> *Yea I do my own paint and bodywork so save money on labor. Tryn get em both out by the summer.
> *


Mayne multitalented ass *****!!!! I aint got da patience for dat sanding shit no mo....plus bondo bugers aint da bidnizz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 12:38 AM~12855646
> *Dam even uncle fester hattin....
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:41 PM~12855679
> *Mayne multitalented ass *****!!!! I aint got da patience for dat sanding shit no mo....plus bondo bugers aint da bidnizz
> *


Quit doin it for a while and tried other job fields but paint and bodywork is what I love to do. Only regret is taking a break from it :angry:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2009, 11:32 PM~12855575
> *when i bought the 60. i got the title from the owner but he never signed it and bought it from original owner over 5 years before. i just told them i want to put this car in my name, and that was it????? it was in ft bend, not harris....duno if that makes a difference,
> *


Yeah. It's alot easier for older cars. Pre 1955 models all you need is a bill of sale and you file for a reassignment of vin. The state stamps a vin# on the engine block. And that's how they get you a title. On 55 yr models and up you get a bonded title. It's time consuming cause you gotta get your car appraised and submit different paperwork. Thats what they told me when i called the state. You can get a title for just about any vehicle. It's just a matter of if the car is woeth the hassle. Personally i would do it for a 60's or older car. But not for a car that's still easy to find.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:43 PM~12855711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: ion apreciate u blockin my frohawk wit dat captain save a hoe hat...........





















































N BITCH WITHOUT FOTOSHOP U STILL LOOK LIKE A UGLY UNCLE FESTER!!!!!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 10:46 PM~12854984
> *goodnite  and stop texting me those nasty pics cochina.
> *


Ya me too...people are gonna start thinking I'm a lesbian...


:roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:33 PM~12855579
> *oscar de la hoya with a dud shoulder?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 12:48 AM~12855755
> *:uh: ion apreciate u blockin my frohawk wit dat captain save a hoe hat...........
> N BITCH WITHOUT FOTOSHOP U STILL LOOK LIKE A UGLY UNCLE FESTER!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP HOUSTON !!!!!!!!!!!!* :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 29 2009, 10:43 PM~12855713
> *Quit doin it for a while and tried other job fields but paint and bodywork is what I love to do. Only regret is taking a break from it :angry:
> *


I feel ya...I wanted to get out of da mochanic field also but.........I don't like being nowhere early on time.....in this shit I get there kinda when I want and do wat I like also.....plus these mofuckas actually think I know wat I'm doing here so koo wit me :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 12:51 AM~12855780
> *WHAT UP  HOUSTON !!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:51 PM~12855785
> *I feel ya...I wanted to get out of da mochanic field also but.........I don't like being nowhere early on time.....in this shit I get there kinda when I want and do wat I like also.....plus these mofuckas actually think I know wat I'm doing here so koo wit me :biggrin:
> *


Damn and I was jus thinking of takin' you one of the cars for work  :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:33 PM~12855579
> *oscar de la hoya with a dud shoulder?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 29 2009, 10:48 PM~12855756
> *Ya me too...people are gonna start thinking I'm a lesbian...
> :roflmao:
> *


Just forward em to me.... ......If not just send me some of u....:0:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 12:51 AM~12855785
> *I feel ya...I wanted to get out of da mochanic field also but.........I don't like being nowhere early on time.....in this shit I get there kinda when I want and do wat I like also.....plus these mofuckas actually think I know wat I'm doing here so koo wit me :biggrin:
> *


que que??? i go in when i want, go to lunch when i want and leave when i want. office work and still get paid a full check + extra when called in.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:53 PM~12855808
> *que que???  i go in when i want, go to lunch when i want and leave when i want.  office work and still get paid a full check + extra when called in.
> *


Sounds jus' like my old job!



















Damn, now I am startin' to miss it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 29 2009, 10:53 PM~12855801
> *Damn and I was jus thinking of takin' you one of the cars for work   :cheesy:
> *


It be aight......if I can't fix it da 1st time...ill get it the 2nd time...if not the 3rd or 4th time.....:0:........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 30 2009, 12:54 AM~12855827
> *Sounds jus' like my old job!
> Damn, now I am startin' to miss it
> *


it's a relief to work near home. no more traffic, sirius radio & fast food. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:55 PM~12855832
> *It be aight......if I can't fix it da 1st time...ill get it the 2nd time...if not the 3rd or 4th time.....:0:........
> *


Thats a long drive to the nawf side for it to be breakin' down on tha way back!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:53 PM~12855808
> *que que???  i go in when i want, go to lunch when i want and leave when i want.  office work and still get paid a full check + extra when called in.
> *


So niggga.....u aint tight......aint it past the old folks home bedtime anyways????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:56 PM~12855845
> *it's a relief to work near home.  no more traffic, sirius radio & fast food.  :biggrin:
> *


HA! now i'm really startin' to miss the old job, I would be at home chillin' and they would call me talkin' bout we have new employees that need orientation and I would jus say be there in 10 minutes i'm out doing audits..lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 12:56 AM~12855853
> *So niggga.....u aint tight......aint it past the old folks home bedtime anyways????
> *


would have hired you as my engineering staff support aka "make me some copies bitch" but vete a la birdie with that dud shoulder. :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 29 2009, 10:56 PM~12855850
> *Thats a long drive to the nawf side for it to be breakin' down on tha way back!!!!
> *


Well ill make sure I test drive for a good long long longgg whle b4 u get it back ....just ask coca pearl...I worked on his car car was perfect I was even takin it t work wit no problems...but everytime he'd come get it something new would pop up...took him 3 trips to come get it........and its still a bucket!!! Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 12:59 AM~12855890
> *Well ill make sure I test drive for a good long long longgg whle b4 u get it back ....just ask coca pearl...I worked on his car car was perfect I was even takin it t work wit no problems...but everytime he'd come get it something new would pop up...took him 3 trips to come get it........and its still a bucket!!! Lol
> *


you going to his wedding? i forgot to rsvp


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:59 PM~12855890
> *Well ill make sure I test drive for a good long long longgg whle b4 u get it back ....just ask coca pearl...I worked on his car car was perfect I was even takin it t work wit no problems...but everytime he'd come get it something new would pop up...took him 3 trips to come get it........and its still a bucket!!! Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 10:59 PM~12855886
> *would have hired you as my engineering staff support aka "make me some copies bitch" but vete a la birdie with that dud shoulder.  :buttkick:
> *


Fuck dat in la porte??? My job 2 blocks away if it wasn't for this apartment complex I could see da shop :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2009, 11:51 PM~12855785
> *I feel ya...I wanted to get out of da mochanic field also but.........I don't like being nowhere early on time.....in this shit I get there kinda when I want and do wat I like also.....plus these mofuckas actually think I know wat I'm doing here so koo wit me :biggrin:
> *


Same here. Sometimes i wanna stop driving a truck. But in my truck it's just me and my cell phone. I don't have to worry about taking orders, or the boss being on my ass. Or politics (he said she said). And i've always had a problem with authority (asshole boss). Not to mention you get a nice view in the summer from on top of a rig. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:00 PM~12855900
> *you going to his wedding?  i forgot to rsvp
> *


Fuck rsvp....me u n streetshow gon show up and play banda all night.....ima pull da tuba out of retirement.....too bad if they wana listen to james brown and jodeci all night..........


But yea ima try n make it.....






(And no I don't really have a tuba no more :uh: )


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 29 2009, 11:03 PM~12855932
> *Same here. Sometimes i wanna stop driving a truck. But in my truck it's just me and my cell phone. I don't have to worry about taking orders, or the boss being on my ass. Or politics (he said she said). And i've always had a problem with authority (asshole boss). Not to mention you get a nice view in the summer from on top of a rig. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea my old man has 2 peterbuilts he wants me to drive one but my ass likes to sleep to much ill be in da sleeper all day and forget I have to go to load or unload lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 29 2009, 11:30 PM~12855554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 12:07 AM~12855985
> *Yea my old man has 2 peterbuilts he wants me to drive one but my ass likes to sleep to much ill be in da sleeper all day and forget I have to go to load or unload lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 01:04 AM~12855956
> *Fuck rsvp....me u n streetshow gon show up and play banda all night.....ima pull da tuba out of retirement.....too bad if they wana listen to james brown and jodeci all night..........
> But yea ima try n make it.....
> (And no I don't really have a tuba no more :uh: )
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2009, 11:09 PM~12856009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill take dat as a yes......tell streetshow to start tuning his guitttar


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:420:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Gotta go to work. TGIV. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 06:21 PM~12852153
> *:uh:
> oh, and its about that time again..  you need to come over and trim my back/shoulder hair.
> *


gotta hot date? :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 29 2009, 11:43 PM~12855711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YALL ARE BOTH A COUPLE OF FOOLS!!! LOL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2009, 07:33 AM~12857209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YALL ARE BOTH A COUPLE OF FOOLS!!! LOL!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2009, 08:22 AM~12857176
> *gotta hot date? :ugh:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 30 2009, 12:51 AM~12855780
> *WHAT UP  HOUSTON !!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


WUT UP BRO! :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..what a morning.. blowout on 225..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2009, 09:56 AM~12857611
> *
> *


good luck. :ugh: but i aint shaving any part of your hairy ass body, back, shoulders. gots me fked up! :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2009, 12:53 PM~12858852
> *good luck. :ugh: but i aint shaving any part of your hairy ass body, back, shoulders. gots me fked up! :barf:
> *


 :uh: damn, thought we friends. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2009, 12:54 PM~12858871
> *:uh:  damn, thought we friends.    :angry:
> *


if i was a friend you wouldnt ask me to do some nasty shit like that. :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2009, 12:56 PM~12858888
> *if i was a friend you wouldnt ask me to do some nasty shit like that. :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


its only cause i thought we friends,i thought i could ask you. :tears:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2009, 01:01 PM~12858922
> *its only cause i thought we friends,i thought i could ask you.  :tears:
> *


get your hot date to do it. might enjoy it. :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2009, 01:05 PM~12858950
> *get your hot date to do it. might enjoy it. :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


kinky. might do that then.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2009, 01:07 PM~12858959
> *kinky.  might do that then.
> *


see...i am a friend.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2009, 12:07 PM~12858959
> *kinky.  might do that then.
> *


say i got a bitch that will do that for you, but you pay me, and i pay her.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 01:59 PM~12859314
> *say i got a bitch that will do that for you, but you pay me, and i pay her.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 01:59 PM~12859314
> *say i got a bitch that will do that for you, but you pay me, and i pay her.
> *


if you mean that hoe in DH i know how to contact her directly. cut out middle man.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali rydah, streetshow

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 30 2009, 03:17 PM~12859992
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 30 2009, 02:20 PM~12860024
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cali rydah, streetshow
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> 7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cali rydah, streetshow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whos down for poker nite tomoro. i got a couple people who are ready txt me if u down 832 228 0230


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2009, 03:25 PM~12860064
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456291


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 03:44 PM~12860189
> *so whos down for poker nite tomoro. i got a couple people who are ready txt me if u down 832 228 0230
> *


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> > 7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> > 2 Members: cali rydah, streetshow
> 
> 
> wow!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2009, 03:57 PM~12860659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea yea... :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jan 30 2009, 04:32 PM~12860898
> *wow!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

JUST A FAIR WARNING.</span>


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 30 2009, 07:33 PM~12861876
> *JUST A FAIR WARNING.</span>
> *


 hno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 30 2009, 07:33 PM~12861876
> *JUST A FAIR WARNING.</span>
> *


my side. good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 30 2009, 08:01 PM~12862117
> *my side.  good lookin out :biggrin:
> *


NO PROB. WITHIN THE LAST 45 MIN THEY TOWED ABOUT 30 CARS :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 30 2009, 06:33 PM~12861876
> *JUST A FAIR WARNING.</span>
> *


Dam dats my side....suspended licence..both tags out...no inchurance.......time to stay home and play madden all day....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2009, 10:07 PM~12862708
> *
> *


q rollo LOCO!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 30 2009, 06:33 PM~12861876
> *JUST A FAIR WARNING.</span>
> *


its true what they say, they be hatin' on the northside


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wish they would try to tow my car :guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2009, 08:31 PM~12862912
> *wish they would try to tow my car  :guns:
> *


the 60 is legit, tags, insurance, and all light work..the truck is the one thats illegal. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 09:33 PM~12862933
> *the 60 is legit, tags, insurance, and all light work..the truck is the one thats illegal.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


96 needs inspection sticker.. 68.. well that needs everything.. but no worry about getting pulled over in that right now. :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*SAW THIS @ THE AUTO SHOW*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 30 2009, 09:42 PM~12863025
> *SAW THIS @ THE AUTO SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 30 2009, 10:54 PM~12863159
> *ok
> *


It ain't like the Scion that Mr. Cartoon did but it's still a clean XB :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn: 



limpiate la cola culera!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2009, 12:04 AM~12863781
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 08:30 PM~12862908
> *its true what they say, they be hatin' on the northside
> *


Tellin ya it gets gangsta over in spring tx knowmsayin......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2009, 10:20 PM~12863938
> *Tellin ya it gets gangsta over in spring tx knowmsayin......
> *


thats where beat it like a cop is from....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 11:26 PM~12864011
> *thats where beat it like a cop is from....
> *


mayne


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2009, 10:04 PM~12863781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche vieja cochina....... :barf:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Throwing it out there*


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 08:30 PM~12862908
> *its true what they say, they be hatin' on the northside
> *


i'll be cruzing in the morning around crostimbers and fulton and around the northline mall :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc+Jan 30 2009, 06:33 PM~12861876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2009, 02:44 PM~12860189
> *so whos down for poker nite tomoro. i got a couple people who are ready txt me if u down 832 228 0230
> *


do u ever leave the cave????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

queers sharing clothes
:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 31 2009, 08:57 AM~12866031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

49 Chevy Deluxe trunklid and hood for sale


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 30 2009, 11:13 PM~12863875
> *:barf:
> *


x2 :barf: :barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 31 2009, 08:57 AM~12866031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Difference between me n him....is.....I MAKE THIS SHIT LOOK GOOD!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2009, 11:43 AM~12867130
> *Difference between me n him....is.....I MAKE THIS SHIT LOOK GOOD!!!!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 31 2009, 08:47 AM~12865977
> *do u ever leave the cave????? :uh:  :uh:
> *


boss gona let u out the house or what


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2009, 01:55 PM~12868198
> *boss gona let u out the house or what
> *


Think ur asking for too much on dat one there.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2009, 02:01 PM~12868222
> *Think ur asking for too much on dat one there.....
> *


foo i ask you the same thing BOSS GONA LET U OUT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2009, 03:08 PM~12868259
> *foo i ask you the same thing BOSS GONA LET U OUT
> *


still going down...or is everyone on lock??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2009, 02:08 PM~12868259
> *foo i ask you the same thing BOSS GONA LET U OUT
> *


Bitch please......:uh:......u got da wrong ***** here....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 31 2009, 03:34 PM~12868381
> *still going down...or is everyone on lock??
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Boiler said he King Of Houston Streets :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 31 2009, 05:33 PM~12869250
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


sometimes u got to talk sum, to get some movement :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 31 2009, 07:04 PM~12869735
> *Boiler said he King Of Houston Streets :0
> *


 :nono: just trying to get sum started, sum hopping u know :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 07:05 PM~12869737
> *sometimes u got to talk sum, to get some movement :biggrin:
> *


what time you showed up... i went there this morn for a lil bit..

had to go to shop and change my seal on my cylinder..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2009, 07:11 PM~12869777
> *what time you showed up... i went there this morn for a lil bit..
> 
> had to go to shop and change my seal on my cylinder..
> *


around 3pm, they call me at last minute, boiler 1, airbags 0, lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*WHO'S IT GOING TO BE IN 09?*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jan 31 2009, 07:04 PM~12869735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good el pollo loco... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 07:05 PM~12869737
> *sometimes u got to talk sum, to get some movement :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 31 2009, 05:33 PM~12869250
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


*THE CUTLASS IS WORKING !! *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 31 2009, 09:04 PM~12869735
> *Boiler said he King Of Houston Streets :0
> *


NAW ***** IM THE KING OF THE STREETS.....I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERY WHERE AND I GOT THE HOTTEST CAR ON THE STREETS....THERE IS ONE CAR THAT IS HOTTER BUT I NEVER SEE HIM CRUZIN....SO IM THE KING OF THE STREETS........PULL UP HOMIE.....SEE ME ROLIN IN .....PASADENA..... DEVER HARBOR...MO CITY.....BAYTOWN.....SPRING....HUMBLE......BELAIR....EVEN DROVE THAT BITCH TO OKLAHOMA..... YEA IM THE STREETKING........IM JUSSAYIN.COM/NUMSAYIN :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2009, 08:04 PM~12870184
> *NAW ***** IM THE KING OF THE STREETS.....I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERY WHERE AND I GOT THE HOTTEST CAR ON THE STREETS....THERE IS ONE CAR THAT IS HOTTER BUT I NEVER SEE HIM CRUZIN....SO IM THE KING OF THE STREETS........PULL UP HOMIE.....SEE ME ROLIN IN .....PASADENA..... DEVER HARBOR...MO CITY.....BAYTOWN.....SPRING....HUMBLE......BELAIR....EVEN DROVE THAT BITCH TO OKLAHOMA..... YEA IM THE STREETKING........IM JUSSAYIN.COM/NUMSAYIN :biggrin:
> *


ENUFFMUTHAFUCKINSAID.COM!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2009, 08:04 PM~12870184
> *NAW ***** IM THE KING OF THE STREETS.....I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERY WHERE AND I GOT THE HOTTEST CAR ON THE STREETS....THERE IS ONE CAR THAT IS HOTTER BUT I NEVER SEE HIM CRUZIN....SO IM THE KING OF THE STREETS........PULL UP HOMIE.....SEE ME ROLIN IN .....PASADENA..... DEVER HARBOR...MO CITY.....BAYTOWN.....SPRING....HUMBLE......BELAIR....EVEN DROVE THAT BITCH TO OKLAHOMA..... YEA IM THE STREETKING........IM JUSSAYIN.COM/NUMSAYIN :biggrin:
> *


!lol, u only hoppin 25 inches :biggrin: , i drove my car to the carshow TODAY!!!, it won't take too much to make my car drivable,  :roflmao: :roflmao: PULL UP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 31 2009, 07:58 PM~12870125
> *THE CUTLASS IS WORKING !!
> *


YES SIR


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 08:55 PM~12870629
> *!lol, u only hoppin 25 inches :biggrin: , i drove my car to the carshow TODAY!!!, it won't take too much to make my car drivable,    :roflmao:  :roflmao: PULL UP
> *


:0: :0: :0:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 31 2009, 08:04 PM~12870184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHATZ UP H-TOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 31 2009, 10:52 PM~12871007
> *WHATZ UP H-TOWN :thumbsup:
> *


waddup!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Blazer lookin' good!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 31 2009, 10:57 AM~12866031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 10:55 PM~12870629
> *!lol, u only hoppin 25 inches :biggrin: , i drove my car to the carshow TODAY!!!, it won't take too much to make my car drivable,    :roflmao:  :roflmao: PULL UP
> *


ay buey!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2009, 08:04 PM~12870184
> *NAW ***** IM THE KING OF THE STREETS.....I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERY WHERE AND I GOT THE HOTTEST CAR ON THE STREETS....THERE IS ONE CAR THAT IS HOTTER BUT I NEVER SEE HIM CRUZIN....SO IM THE KING OF THE STREETS........PULL UP HOMIE.....SEE ME ROLIN IN .....PASADENA..... DEVER HARBOR...MO CITY.....YEA IM THE STREETKING........IM JUSSAYIN.COM/NUMSAYIN :biggrin:
> *



Hold up SLIM....................


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2009, 09:04 PM~12870184
> *NAW ***** IM THE KING OF THE STREETS.....I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERY WHERE AND I GOT THE HOTTEST CAR ON THE STREETS....THERE IS ONE CAR THAT IS HOTTER BUT I NEVER SEE HIM CRUZIN....SO IM THE KING OF THE STREETS........PULL UP HOMIE.....SEE ME ROLIN IN .....PASADENA..... DEVER HARBOR...MO CITY.....BAYTOWN.....SPRING....HUMBLE......BELAIR....EVEN DROVE THAT BITCH TO OKLAHOMA..... YEA IM THE STREETKING........IM JUSSAYIN.COM/NUMSAYIN :biggrin:
> *


gotta give credit where credit is due.....he smashin bumpers.....

you king of the drive all over htown/roof install at yo house...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 31 2009, 06:33 PM~12869250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
:0 

<!--QuoteBegin-switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 09:55 PM~12870629
*!lol, u only hoppin 25 inches :biggrin: , i drove my car to the carshow TODAY!!!, it won't take too much to make my car drivable,    :roflmao:  :roflmao: PULL UP
*[/quote]
:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 10:55 PM~12870629
> *!lol, u only hoppin 25 inches :biggrin: , i drove my car to the carshow TODAY!!!, it won't take too much to make my car drivable,    :roflmao:  :roflmao: PULL UP
> *


my car dose 30's ask desert dreams.......dont get me started........and its tru 30's...SINGLE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 1 2009, 01:31 AM~12871873
> *Hold up SLIM....................
> *


NUMTALMBOUT........WHATUP BIG HOMIE


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 10:15 AM~12873112
> *my car dose 30's ask desert dreams.......dont get me started........and its tru 30's...IIIIIIIIII AMMMMM THEEEEEE KIIIIIIINNNNNGGGG OOOFFFF THAAAAA STTTRRRRREEEEETTTTTSSSSS*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 08:37 AM~12873178
> *AND DONT GET IT TWISTED ***** 30'S AINT SHIT BUT UNTILL SOMEONE PULLS UP THAT....
> 1RIVES THEY SHIT
> 2:ALL STICKERS GOOD
> ...


stfu :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

slim on a roll..
must be something in the chicken


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 09:37 AM~12873178
> *AND DONT GET IT TWISTED ***** 30'S AINT SHIT BUT UNTILL SOMEONE PULLS UP THAT....
> 1RIVES THEY SHIT
> 2:ALL STICKERS GOOD
> ...


http://www.zshare.net/audio/5496548625ecbc7b/


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 08:37 AM~12873178
> *AND DONT GET IT TWISTED ***** 30'S AINT SHIT BUT UNTILL SOMEONE PULLS UP THAT....
> 1RIVES THEY SHIT
> 2:ALL STICKERS GOOD
> ...


B"I"G things in 09


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 10:50 AM~12873485
> *B"I"G things in 09
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 10:50 AM~12873485
> *B"I"G things in 09
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 1 2009, 09:15 AM~12873112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why covered up markings on company whip? :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 08:22 AM~12873131
> *NUMTALMBOUT........WHATUP BIG HOMIE
> *



Chillin SHORTY! lol. SO how you become KING of BAYTOWN?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 10:01 AM~12873543
> *:uh:
> why covered up markings on company whip?  :roflmao:
> *


dont want anyone calling my job :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 11:09 AM~12873593
> *dont want anyone calling my job  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Slim mustve took 5 of them 5hour energy shots....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2009, 11:21 AM~12873652
> *Slim mustve took 5 of them 5hour energy shots....
> *


musta. good stuff by the way. old man like me gotta take 1 before going out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2009, 10:21 AM~12873652
> *Slim mustve took 5 of them 5hour energy shots....
> *


i am the best ***** i am the back to back to back to back since my first fuckin album and i still cant be fucked it mayne!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 10:28 AM~12873690
> *i am the best ***** i am the back to back to back to back since my first fuckin album and i still cant be fucked it    mayne!
> *


***** u came up on me!!!!!!!





Jammin dat shit in da driveway while I get da house ready for super bizzle


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2009, 10:04 PM~12870184
> *NAW ***** IM THE KING OF THE STREETS.....I DRIVE MY SHIT EVERY WHERE AND I GOT THE HOTTEST CAR ON THE STREETS....THERE IS ONE CAR THAT IS HOTTER BUT I NEVER SEE HIM CRUZIN....SO IM THE KING OF THE STREETS........PULL UP HOMIE.....SEE ME ROLIN IN .....PASADENA..... DEVER HARBOR...MO CITY.....BAYTOWN.....SPRING....HUMBLE......BELAIR....EVEN DROVE THAT BITCH TO OKLAHOMA..... YEA IM THE STREETKING........IM JUSSAYIN.COM/NUMSAYIN :biggrin:
> *


  its urs for now!!!!! :biggrin: I SEE U ROLLING HOMIE....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 08:15 AM~12873112
> *my car dose 30's ask desert dreams.......dont get me started........and its tru 30's...SINGLE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FOOL!! U CHIPPN , NO CHROME UNDIES NO REINFORCE, NO WAY U CAN;T HOP THAT CAPRICE 4 A LONG TIME, GIVE U PROPS FOR DRIVING IT AROUND, BUT THATS IT, U AINT GOT NOTHING HOMIE, UR CAR IS THE HOTTEST?? CAUSE IS RED ? :roflmao: :roflmao: , GO TO THE NEXT CARSHOW , NO WAY U HITTN 30,


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 10:55 PM~12870629
> *!lol, u only hoppin 25 inches :biggrin: , i drove my car to the carshow TODAY!!!, it won't take too much to make my car drivable,    :roflmao:  :roflmao: PULL UP
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 10:22 AM~12873657
> *musta.  good stuff by the way.  old man like me gotta take 1 before going  out.
> *


Ha I bet yo old big ass needs dat to get out of bed......snap on tool man hustlin...he put a snap on label on them hoes and flippin em for like 56890x the regular price.......

I'm too scared to take one....my 150 pound ass fuck around n have a stroke lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 08:15 AM~12873112
> *my car dose 30's ask desert dreams.......dont get me started........and its tru 30's...SINGLE
> *


COME ON DOG, I HAVE NEVER SEEN UR CAR HIT NO MORE THAN 25, ASK ANYONE :biggrin: U MAKE U A DOUBLE AND TRY TO GET BIG INCHES, U WILL NEVER GET THERE HOMIE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 10:15 AM~12873112
> *my car dose 30's ask desert dreams.......dont get me started........and its tru 30's...SINGLE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2009, 12:26 AM~12872192
> *gotta give credit where credit is due.....he smashin bumpers.....
> 
> you king of the drive all over htown/roof install at yo house...... :biggrin:
> *


WELL SAID  HE SHOULD PAINT IT YELLOW AND PUT A TAXI SIGN :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2009, 09:05 PM~12869737
> *sometimes u got to talk sum, to get some movement :biggrin:
> *





I HEARD LOCOS!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:30 PM~12874077
> *COME ON DOG, I HAVE NEVER SEEN UR CAR HIT NO MORE THAN 25, ASK ANYONE :biggrin: U MAKE U A DOUBLE AND TRY TO GET BIG INCHES, U WILL NEVER GET THERE HOMIE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THIS IS GETTING GOOD.................


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2009, 11:34 AM~12874107
> *I HEARD LOCOS!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:34 PM~12874103
> *WELL SAID   HE SHOULD PAINT IT YELLOW AND PUT A TAXI SIGN :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THATS FKD UP!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: I GOTTA GIVE IT TO SLIM FOR PUTTING IT DOWN ON THA STREETS...........   HES ONE CRAZY ASS *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 12:26 PM~12874042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FOOL!! U CHIPPN , NO CHROME UNDIES NO REINFORCE, NO WAY U CAN;T HOP THAT CAPRICE 4 A LONG TIME, GIVE U PROPS FOR DRIVING IT AROUND, BUT THATS IT, U AINT GOT NOTHING HOMIE, UR CAR IS THE HOTTEST?? CAUSE IS RED ? :roflmao:  :roflmao: , GO TO THE NEXT CARSHOW , NO WAY U HITTN 30,
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:38 PM~12874139
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


ABOUT TO START FKN WITH IT AGAIN!!!!! IGOT A JOB........... :biggrin: IM GONNA PUT IT ON THA BUMPER ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 31 2009, 09:55 PM~12871028
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2009, 11:41 AM~12874178
> *ABOUT TO START FKN WITH IT AGAIN!!!!! IGOT A JOB........... :biggrin:  IM GONNA PUT IT ON THA BUMPER ONCE AGAIN!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2009, 12:27 PM~12874049
> *Ha I bet yo old big ass needs dat to get out of bed......snap on tool man hustlin...he put a snap on label on them hoes and flippin em for like 56890x the regular price.......
> 
> I'm too scared to take one....my 150 pound ass fuck around n have a stroke lol
> *


and dislocate your shoulder. o' fragile bones having *****. oh, and i'm diet and slimming down.. just FYI


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:26 PM~12874042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FOOL!! U CHIPPN , NO CHROME UNDIES NO REINFORCE, NO WAY U CAN;T HOP THAT CAPRICE 4 A LONG TIME, GIVE U PROPS FOR DRIVING IT AROUND, BUT THATS IT, U AINT GOT NOTHING HOMIE, UR CAR IS THE HOTTEST?? CAUSE IS RED ? :roflmao:  :roflmao: , GO TO THE NEXT CARSHOW , NO WAY U HITTN 30,
> *


IM CHIPPING TOO!!!!!! OH WELL MINE IS JUST A BUCKET..... :angry: I AINT GOT NOTHING EITHER.... :tears:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2009, 01:42 PM~12874186
> *:uh:  :uh:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: TOO FRIENDLY..... :0 :biggrin:  QUE ROLLO HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2009, 11:42 AM~12874186
> *:uh:  :uh:  :wave:
> *


U SEE WHAT HAPPNS WHEN U POST VID :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

GOTTA GO WORK ON THA BUCKETS!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 1 2009, 11:34 AM~12874107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2009, 11:45 AM~12874203
> *IM CHIPPING TOO!!!!!! OH WELL MINE IS JUST A BUCKET..... :angry:  I AINT GOT NOTHING EITHER.... :tears:
> *


ITS OK , U HITTN MORE THAN 30'' :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:48 PM~12874229
> *ITS OK , U HITTN MORE THAN 30'' :0
> *


:biggrin: 78" AND MORE TO COME!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 11:48 AM~12874229
> *ITS OK , U HITTN MORE THAN 30'' :0
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Feb 1 2009, 11:45 AM~12874207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND MY A ARMS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2009, 11:47 AM~12874221
> *he never said  MANIACOS
> 
> :0  :0 AND IT GOES SHOW ,PICNIC , HANG OUT PAY OR NO PAY IM FUCKING THERE    I KNOW CAUSE I ALWAYS SEE YOU THERE
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 01:50 PM~12874238
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2009, 12:45 PM~12874203
> *IM CHIPPING TOO!!!!!! OH WELL MINE IS JUST A BUCKET..... :angry:  I AINT GOT NOTHING EITHER.... :tears:
> *


bout time you admited it. thats 1st step. next step is to clean up that bucket.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2009, 11:50 AM~12874237
> *:biggrin: 78" AND MORE TO COME!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


IM HITTN 75''


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 01:52 PM~12874255
> *bout time you admited it.    thats 1st step.    next step is to clean up that bucket.
> *


 :biggrin: BITCH U CANT SPEAK YET SO GO TO UR CORNER, BRING OUT THAT RUST BUCKET FIRST THEN COME PLAY WITH THA BIG BOYSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HERE WE GO AGAIN :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:53 PM~12874260
> *IM HITTN 75''
> *


WITH CROME AND CANDY BELLY!!!!!!  BITCH U ACT LIKE U CANT MAKE IT HIT 90's!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 12:55 PM~12874272
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


what happen to all the unity? :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2009, 11:56 AM~12874279
> *WITH CROME AND CANDY BELLY!!!!!!   BITCH U ACT LIKE U CANT MAKE IT HIT 90's!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MAYBE, BUT NOT ENOUGH FOR SLIM  .... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MY BUCKET ITS NOT THE HOTTEST BUT WHEN IT COMES TO DRIVING IT ITS ALWAYS UP AND READY TO ROLL . FROM ONE SIDE OF TOWN TO THE OTHER.
KING OF THE ROLLING BUCKETS :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 11:58 AM~12874287
> *what happen to all the unity?    :tears:
> *


ENOUGH OF THIS FRIENDLY SHIT, TIME TO GET BACK TO NORMAL :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:02 PM~12874304
> *ENOUGH OF THIS FRIENDLY SHIT, TIME TO GET BACK TO  NORMAL  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  just way i like it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2009, 01:02 PM~12874302
> *MY BUCKET ITS NOT THE HOTTEST BUT WHEN IT COMES TO DRIVING IT ITS ALWAYS UP AND READY TO ROLL . FROM ONE SIDE OF TOWN TO THE OTHER.
> KING OF THE ROLLING BUCKETS  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


mayne. last time i seen that car..you could barely keep it turned on.. you had to do the driving with two feet thing to keep it from stalling out. what a bucket.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2009, 12:02 PM~12874302
> *MY BUCKET ITS NOT THE HOTTEST BUT WHEN IT COMES TO DRIVING IT ITS ALWAYS UP AND READY TO ROLL . FROM ONE SIDE OF TOWN TO THE OTHER.
> KING OF THE ROLLING BUCKETS  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


HERES THE REAL STREET KING, I SEEN DOWNY WAY MORE CRUISING EVERYWHERE,HANGOUTS, PICNICS ,CARSHOWS, U NAME IT, BET HOMIE GOES THRU COUPLE OF TIRES EVERY YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 01:58 PM~12874287
> *what happen to all the unity?    :tears:
> *


WAT UNITY BITCH, THIS IS HOUSTON!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 02:02 PM~12874304
> *ENOUGH OF THIS FRIENDLY SHIT, TIME TO GET BACK TO  NORMAL  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IN THAT CASE FK U HOMIE LET THE WAR BEGIN!!!!! UR ON MY SHIT LIST FOO...... :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:  :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: hno: :loco: :nicoderm REPRESENT HATTER TOWN TX....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 02:04 PM~12874309
> *    just way i like it.
> *


FK U TOO BIACH........ :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2009, 02:22 PM~12874381
> *IN THAT CASE FK U HOMIE LET THE WAR BEGIN!!!!!  UR ON MY SHIT LIST FOO...... :0  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:    :guns:  :buttkick: :banghead:  hno:  :loco:  :nicoderm  REPRESENT HATTER TOWN TX....
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 1 2009, 11:52 AM~12874252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:34 PM~12874103
> *WELL SAID   HE SHOULD PAINT IT YELLOW AND PUT A TAXI SIGN :biggrin:
> *


now come on ***** you should be the last person to talk about sumones car.......all the metal u got on th back of the frame.....and its not that you have it on there (well it is) ITS THA FACT THAT U CAN SEE THAT SHIT......AND THA CAR STILL FLOATS......YOU'LL GIVE ME TO THE NEXT SHOW.....TO WHAT HIT OVER 25 INCHES AS U SAY.....I GIVE TO TILL THE NEXT SHOW TO REMOVE THE WEIGHT.... PUT 13'S..... GET IT STREET LEGAL.....AND DRIVE IT TO MY SIDE OF TOWN.....YOU MIGHT WANNA PUT THE FRONT BRAKES BACK ON THEY DONT WEIGH THAT MUCH


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:26 PM~12874042
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  AM I WRONG?????*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

6 Members: Gallo, *sic713,* switches4life, Bay89, cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

got it done already no thanks to u ..bish :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 12:49 PM~12874502
> *now come on ***** you should be the last person to talk about sumones car.......all the metal u got on th back of the frame.....and its not that you have it on there (well it is) ITS THA FACT THAT U CAN SEE THAT SHIT......AND THA CAR STILL FLOATS......YOU'LL GIVE ME TO THE NEXT SHOW.....TO WHAT HIT OVER 25 INCHES AS U SAY.....I GIVE TO TILL THE NEXT SHOW TO REMOVE THE WEIGHT.... PUT 13'S..... GET IT STREET LEGAL.....AND DRIVE IT TO MY SIDE OF TOWN.....YOU MIGHT WANNA PUT THE FRONT BRAKES BACK ON THEY DONT WEIGH THAT MUCH
> *


FOOL, U JUST HATTN CAUSE THE CUTTY IS WORKNG, BUT U STILL MY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:30 PM~12874752
> *FOOL, U JUST HATTN  CAUSE THE CUTTY IS WORKNG, BUT U STILL MY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 02:07 PM~12874319
> *HERES THE REAL STREET KING,  I SEEN DOWNY WAY MORE CRUISING  EVERYWHERE,HANGOUTS, PICNICS ,CARSHOWS, U NAME IT, BET HOMIE GOES THRU COUPLE OF TIRES EVERY YEAR :biggrin:
> *


HA AND I DONT? I ROLL THE SAME AS HE DOSE.....I THINK YOU JUST A LIL TO EXCITED TO FINALY HAVE SUMTHIN CLEAN AND TIGHT...FUNNY I NEVER SEEN U ACT LIKE THIS... TALKIN SHIT TO YO BOYS.....AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT THIS......JUST SSINCE YOU BEEN BACK OUT...BEEN SEEIN A DIFFRENT SIDE OF U HOMIE......ID RATHER YOU NOT HAVE GOT THE CHROME UNDIES AND PAINTED BELLY....OLD BOILER SEEM TO BE A BETTER PERSON


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 01:19 PM~12874663
> *like i said its the hottest  AM I WRONG?????
> *


DEFINE KING OF THE STREET, WHO HAVE U SERVE?, LOT OF PEPS HERE DRIVE THEIR LOLOWS AROUND H TOWN, NOT JUST U, I'M NOT SAYING MY CAR IS THE KING OF ANYTHING, I'M JUST DOIN THE DAMN THING


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 01:32 PM~12874767
> *HA AND I DONT? I ROLL THE SAME AS HE DOSE.....I THINK YOU JUST A LIL TO EXCITED TO FINALY HAVE SUMTHIN CLEAN AND TIGHT...FUNNY I NEVER SEEN U ACT LIKE THIS... TALKIN SHIT TO YO BOYS.....AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT THIS......JUST SSINCE YOU BEEN BACK OUT...BEEN SEEIN A DIFFRENT SIDE OF U HOMIE......ID RATHER YOU NOT HAVE GOT THE CHROME UNDIES AND PAINTED BELLY....OLD BOILER SEEM TO BE A BETTER PERSON
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:33 PM~12874774
> *DEFINE KING OF THE STREET, WHO HAVE U SERVE?, LOT OF PEPS HERE DRIVE THEIR LOLOWS AROUND H TOWN, NOT JUST U, I'M NOT SAYING MY CAR IS THE KING OF ANYTHING, I'M JUST DOIN THE DAMN THING
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 01:30 PM~12874747
> *6 Members: Gallo, sic713, switches4life, Bay89, cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> got it done already no thanks to u ..bish  :uh:
> *


welcome


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 01:32 PM~12874767
> *HA AND I DONT? I ROLL THE SAME AS HE DOSE.....I THINK YOU JUST A LIL TO EXCITED TO FINALY HAVE SUMTHIN CLEAN AND TIGHT...FUNNY I NEVER SEEN U ACT LIKE THIS... TALKIN SHIT TO YO BOYS.....AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT THIS......JUST SSINCE YOU BEEN BACK OUT...BEEN SEEIN A DIFFRENT SIDE OF U HOMIE......ID RATHER YOU NOT HAVE GOT THE CHROME UNDIES AND PAINTED BELLY....OLD BOILER SEEM TO BE A BETTER PERSON
> *


U RIGHT HOMIE, MOST PEPS HERE KNOW I'M NO WAY LIKE THAT, LIKE I SAID, U STILL MY HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2009, 01:35 PM~12874788
> *welcome
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 03:32 PM~12874767
> *HA AND I DONT? I ROLL THE SAME AS HE DOSE.....I THINK YOU JUST A LIL TO EXCITED TO FINALY HAVE SUMTHIN CLEAN AND TIGHT</span>...FUNNY I NEVER SEEN U ACT LIKE THIS... TALKIN SHIT TO YO BOYS.....AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT THIS......JUST SSINCE YOU BEEN BACK OUT...BEEN SEEIN A DIFFRENT SIDE OF U HOMIE......ID RATHER YOU NOT HAVE GOT THE CHROME UNDIES AND PAINTED BELLY....<span style=\'color:blue\'>OLD BOILER SEEM TO BE A BETTER PERSON
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin: que onda boiler, el paisito streetshow should be done with the mechanical part soon. hechame un telefonazo when you get a chance.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

but like i said i rolls ***** catch me if you can


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what happened to the unity?? jus last week u and boiler was taking pics together.. now yall beefing over who is king of the streets?? :uh: boiler needs to drive his shit and slim needs more inches..


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 01:46 PM~12874866
> *what happened to the unity?? jus last week u and boiler was taking pics together.. now yall beefing over who is king of the streets??  :uh: boiler needs to drive his shit and slim needs more inches..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm not tryin to b the king here, i just like to hop :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:49 PM~12874889
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm not tryin to b the king here, i just like to hop :cheesy:
> *


well if u not tryna be king... then slim can have it.. until somebody beats his 30 something inches :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 1 2009, 01:46 PM~12874870
> *:0
> *


que onda chochi, should go check on tonys ass, i think hes trying to wrk on the cutty, (since im talking shit here :uh: ), make sure cutty dn't fall on top of his ass :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 03:33 PM~12874774
> *DEFINE KING OF THE STREET, WHO HAVE U SERVE?, LOT OF PEPS HERE DRIVE THEIR LOLOWS AROUND H TOWN, NOT JUST U, I'M NOT SAYING MY CAR IS THE KING OF ANYTHING, I'M JUST DOIN THE DAMN THING
> *


king of the street
1:street leagal car as in plates.....inspection 
2:simple install double or single full frame or partial wrap
3:13 155/80/13 or 14's 174/70 14 
4:drove it there and drivin it home (unless you break it at the hop or on tha street)
im sayin my car is the king of the streets because....
1:i drive it there and drive it home
2:all stickers are up to date
3:im on 13's
4:my car did 30'in at the desert dreams picnik (that everyone said they were going to and noone showed up)
so there is no one doing that at the moment but me untill there is i am the king of the streets....i wouldnt say it was if i knew it wasent


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 01:51 PM~12874897
> *well if u not tryna be king... then slim can have it.. until somebody beats his 30 something inches  :biggrin:
> *


WELL SAID


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 01:54 PM~12874915
> *king of the street
> 1:street leagal car as in plates.....inspection
> 2:simple install double or single full frame or partial wrap
> ...


AGREED, change ur avitar to kingonthebumperrr


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 03:46 PM~12874866
> *what happened to the unity?? jus last week u and boiler was taking pics together.. now yall beefing over who is king of the streets??  :uh: boiler needs to drive his shit and slim needs more inches..
> *


im not beefin with my ***** just bringin him back down to earth and arguein my point..... like i said 30 inches aint shit but no street cars are touchin it in houston


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 1 2009, 01:54 PM~12874915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope still aint on the bumperrrr :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 03:57 PM~12874933
> *im not beefin with my ***** just bringin him back down to earth and arguein my point..... like i said 30 inches aint shit but no street cars are touchin it in houston
> *


YET


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 01:57 PM~12874933
> *im not beefin with my ***** just bringin him back down to earth and arguein my point..... like i said 30 inches aint shit but no street cars are touchin it in houston
> *


***** said boiler came to l.a. and think he cant be touched now... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 01:57 PM~12874933
> *im not beefin with my ***** just bringin him back down to earth and arguein my point..... like i said 30 inches aint shit but no street cars are touchin it in houston
> *


dam it, it was nice to fly :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, lvlikeg, *stevie d*, CHOCHI (LOCOS) 

hno: whats up stevie???


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hmmm :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 03:57 PM~12874935
> *did do 30 at that picnic  :biggrin:
> nope still aint on the bumperrrr  :biggrin:
> *


WHOA ***** I GOT A LIL SUMTHIN ONE DAY.....SHOULD HAVE SEEN ME.....BUT U KNOW HOW THAT GOSE....AND I WASENT GAS HOPPIN EITHER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 01:59 PM~12874945
> *dam it, it was nice to fly :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so does this mean slim wont be hangin from the cutty door anymore?? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 1 2009, 01:49 PM~12874502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt last long.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 01:59 PM~12874944
> ****** said boiler came to l.a. and think he cant be touched now... :cheesy:
> *


u know, its gona b pretty damn hard to hit 70s and drive around town :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 02:01 PM~12874955
> *WHOA ***** I GOT A LIL SUMTHIN ONE DAY.....SHOULD HAVE SEEN ME.....BUT U KNOW HOW THAT GOSE....AND I WASENT GAS HOPPIN EITHER
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 1 2009, 02:01 PM~12874959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can be done


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 03:59 PM~12874945
> *dam it, it was nice to fly :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 04:01 PM~12874958
> *so does this mean slim wont be hangin from the cutty door anymore??  :cheesy:
> *


ANYDAY OF THE WEEK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 02:04 PM~12874981
> *ANYDAY OF THE WEEK
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 04:02 PM~12874966
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 02:07 PM~12874998
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 02:03 PM~12874971
> *:0
> can be done
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 02:04 PM~12874981
> *ANYDAY OF THE WEEK
> *


try to have ur car ready 4 the next show , i'm taking an drivable clean cutty single pump , to hit 30 or more, dnt wnt no exuces, u dnt show up, im taking ur crown


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 02:17 PM~12875055
> *try to have ur car ready 4 the next show , i'm taking an drivable clean cutty single pump , to hit 30 or more, dnt wnt no exuces, u dnt show up, im taking ur crown
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 boiler take one of your pumps out and nose up with slim.. then it wont be any excuses :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

any one get pics from the show


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2009, 02:18 PM~12875061
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 boiler take one of your pumps out and nose up with slim.. then it wont be any excuses :cheesy:
> *


even with one pump, it would hit good inches, but rather use a diferent car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 03:42 PM~12875186
> *even with one pump, it would hit good inches, but rather use a diferent car
> *


try a big boy car this time.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 03:01 PM~12875272
> *try a big boy car this time.
> *


try havng ur car ready this year


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 04:12 PM~12875317
> *try havng ur car ready this year
> *


thats the plan!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 1 2009, 12:06 PM~12874314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did too lazy to upload . whait it do goofy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :0 you full of shit gordo
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 02:42 PM~12875186
> *even with one pump, it would hit good inches, but rather use a diferent car
> *


 :0 check your pm :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Yesterday's HCC East Side Car Show*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

More pics from the show. 
Not too many Lows when I got there.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 01:57 PM~12874933
> *im not beefin with my ***** just bringin him back down to earth and arguein my point..... like i said 30 inches aint shit but no street cars are touchin it in houston
> *


Hold on there slim Iv hit (30in) in the green car and i cruse it ask anybody and dont need pics ill show u :nicoderm:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:barf: 










:thumbsdown:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 04:01 PM~12874960
> *u know, its gona b pretty damn hard to hit 70s and drive around town :biggrin:
> *


true that....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 03:32 PM~12874767
> *HA AND I DONT? I ROLL THE SAME AS HE DOSE.....I THINK YOU JUST A LIL TO EXCITED TO FINALY HAVE SUMTHIN OLD BOILER SEEM TO BE A BETTER PERSON
> *


:0 where did boiler go?????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 03:33 PM~12874774
> *DEFINE KING OF THE STREET, WHO HAVE U SERVE?, LOT OF PEPS HERE DRIVE THEIR LOLOWS AROUND H TOWN, NOT JUST U, I'M NOT SAYING MY CAR IS THE KING OF ANYTHING, I'M JUST DOIN THE DAMN THING
> *


TRUE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 03:41 PM~12874827
> *but like i said i rolls ***** catch me if you can
> 
> 
> ...


SLOW DOWN THERE SLIM U GONNA WRECK!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 03:53 PM~12874911
> *que onda chochi, should go check on tonys ass, i think hes trying to wrk on the cutty, (since im talking shit here :uh: ), make sure cutty dn't fall on top of his ass :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NO MAMES WUEY...... ITS GETTIN HOT IN HERE!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 1 2009, 02:33 PM~12874428
> *:0
> *


U CLOSE UR MOUTH TOO FOO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 1 2009, 06:51 PM~12875913
> *U CLOSE UR MOUTH TOO FOO!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Que onda Tony :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 1 2009, 06:53 PM~12875929
> *Que onda Tony :biggrin:
> *


JUST HERE CHILLIN AT THE CRIB HOMIE, WATS UP WITH U?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

same here


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 1 2009, 04:24 PM~12875755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: cheap ass 26''s


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

You can just feel the love in the air up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 1 2009, 05:48 PM~12876195
> *You can just feel the love in the air up in here. :biggrin:
> *


lol, yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

how long the unity lasted? About 2-3 weeks? Thats gotta be a record for Houston.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 1 2009, 07:11 PM~12876317
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 1 2009, 06:07 PM~12876299
> *how long the unity lasted? About 2-3 weeks? Thats gotta be a record for Houston.
> *


we fight and argue all day in htown, BUT, when it comes to support 4 a good cause,.. WE ALL COME TOGETHER AS A BIG LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 08:21 PM~12876394
> *we fight and argue all day in htown, BUT, when it comes to support 4 a good cause,.. WE ALL COME TOGETHER AS A BIG LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *




:yes:










:werd:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

WAS UP - HOUSTON-  HOMIES 
 :wave: :wave:  FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 09:21 PM~12876394
> *we fight and argue all day in htown, BUT, when it comes to support 4 a good cause,.. WE ALL COME TOGETHER AS A BIG LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *


True. At the end of the day thats all that matters


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 1 2009, 08:26 PM~12876445
> *WAS UP    - HOUTON-  HOMIES   :wave:  :wave:
> *


you mean *HOUSTON* :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 1 2009, 06:26 PM~12876445
> *WAS UP    - HOUTON-  HOMIES   :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, WHEN U COMING TO VISIT, THE NORTHSIDE OF HOUSTON


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 1 2009, 06:27 PM~12876457
> *you mean HOUSTON :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT MY BAD HOMIE . :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 06:30 PM~12876475
> *WHATS UP HOMIE, WHEN U COMING TO VISIT, THE NORTHSIDE OF HOUSTON
> *


i dont know, maybe in summer. uffin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ok i know Houston has a couple Jordans fans

where is a good place to buy some Js online...you know a trust worthy buisness.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 1 2009, 09:06 PM~12876719
> *ok i know Houston has a couple Jordans fans
> 
> where is a good place to buy some Js online...you know a trust worthy buisness.
> *



eastbay.com


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Nyflightclub.com
Pickyourshoes.com
Flipjays.com
Solecollector.com

All legit,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 1 2009, 07:06 PM~12876719
> *ok i know Houston has a couple Jordans fans
> 
> where is a good place to buy some Js online...you know a trust worthy buisness.
> *


what number are you looking for?? ebay.com...23is back.com...flipjays.com


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I see you Ness I went a bought the BBQ sauce and scooper for the rice for next sunday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"I" heard the glasshouse game in houston is about to get interesting


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 10:03 PM~12877718
> *"I" heard the glasshouse came in houston is about to get interesting
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 11:03 PM~12877718
> *"I" heard the glasshouse game in houston is about to get interesting
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Reminder for everyone, Next Sunday Houston Stylez will be hold our BBQ plate sale at Auto Zone in SOuth Houston, across the street from SHow Palace. 11 AM until all the food is gone. $7 for Brisket, Sausage, Rice and Beans, Bread and a Soda. 50% of all profits will be donated to the Roland Mechell fund. Come tatse our sausage.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 1 2009, 09:49 PM~12877494
> *what number are you looking for??   ebay.com...23is back.com...flipjays.com
> *


dont know...i seen them today at the mall at foot locker..low black and red with white bottom w/ just a bit of red at the bottom

i wanna say flipsyde but i cant seem to find the color combo for those

didnt have my size


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 10:03 PM~12877718
> *"I" heard the glasshouse game in houston is about to get interesting
> 
> 
> ...


mayne!!! chad doing big things


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 1 2009, 09:08 PM~12877794
> *Reminder for everyone, Next Sunday Houston Stylez will be hold our BBQ plate sale at Auto Zone in SOuth Houston, across the street from SHow Palace. 11 AM until all the food is gone. $7 for Brisket, Sausage, Rice and Beans, Bread and a Soda. 50% of all profits will be donated to the Roland Mechell fund. Come tatse our sausage.
> *


no dessert?


----------



## chuyleal48 (Aug 20, 2008)

i got an 83 caddy for sale. the 1 from 713ridaz. im asking 7 grand for it, if anyone interested.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 11:03 PM~12877718
> *"I" heard the glasshouse game in houston is about to get interesting
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 11:11 PM~12877828
> *no dessert?
> *


Yea, the sausage is the dessert.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 1 2009, 10:08 PM~12877794
> *Reminder for everyone, Next Sunday Houston Stylez will be hold our BBQ plate sale at Auto Zone in SOuth Houston, across the street from SHow Palace. 11 AM until all the food is gone. $7 for Brisket, Sausage, Rice and Beans, Bread and a Soda. 50% of all profits will be donated to the Roland Mechell fund. Come tatse our sausage.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chuyleal48_@Feb 1 2009, 11:12 PM~12877841
> *i got an 83 caddy for sale. the 1 from 713ridaz. im asking 7 grand for it, if anyone interested.
> *


That car has changed hands more times than a $2 crack whore.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 10:03 PM~12877718
> *"I" heard the glasshouse game in houston is about to get interesting
> 
> 
> ...


Mayn!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

his biscayne still waiting to get tore up.


> _Originally posted by chuyleal48_@Feb 1 2009, 10:12 PM~12877841
> *i got an 83 caddy for sale. the 1 from 713ridaz. im asking 7 grand for it, if anyone interested.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2009, 12:02 PM~12874302
> *MY BUCKET ITS NOT THE HOTTEST BUT WHEN IT COMES TO DRIVING IT ITS ALWAYS UP AND READY TO ROLL . FROM ONE SIDE OF TOWN TO THE OTHER.
> KING OF THE ROLLING BUCKETS  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne dat boy og chad coming on da come up.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 1 2009, 10:08 PM~12877794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: they'll get some mcdonalds apple pies for just for you.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 11:28 PM~12878065
> *what about potato thing that had the cheese?  that was some good shit last time.
> :uh:    they'll get some mcdonalds apple pies for just for you.
> *


We thought about you when we took it of the menu but it is too exspensive to make for a fundraiser. We can throw some cheese on your rice.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 1 2009, 10:30 PM~12878088
> *We thought about you when we took it of the menu but it is too exspensive to make for a fundraiser. We can throw some cheese on your rice.
> *


 :uh:  :tears: 




:machinegun:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 11:32 PM~12878117
> *:uh:                    :tears:
> :machinegun:
> *


Maybe if you are nice to kim she will make you a special plate.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 10:03 PM~12877718
> *"I" heard the glasshouse game in houston is about to get interesting
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 1 2009, 10:34 PM~12878151
> *Maybe if you are nice to kim she will make you a special plate.
> *


fk being nice. imma ass..everybody knows that. guess i'll just have to reinstate the boycott.. and not show up to any more events!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 11:36 PM~12878172
> *fk being nice. imma ass..everybody knows that.    guess i'll just have to reinstate the boycott.. and not show up to any more events!
> *


You know you arn't going to pass on some good ass BBQ.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 1 2009, 10:37 PM~12878182
> *You know you arn't going to pass on some good ass BBQ.
> *


maybe i will. i'm on a fk'n diet anyway. :rant:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2009, 08:21 PM~12876394
> *we fight and argue all day in htown, BUT, when it comes to support 4 a good cause,.. WE ALL COME TOGETHER AS A BIG LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2009, 11:39 PM~12878197
> *maybe i will.  i'm on a fk'n diet anyway.    :rant:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> :0 *DAMN* :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2009, 09:27 PM~12878059
> *Mayne dat boy og chad coming on da come up.......
> *


we did the disc brake rear end today to clear those skirts.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2009, 09:47 PM~12878285
> *we did the disc brake rear end today to clear those skirts.
> *


Mayne boy got da disc on da glass.......I want some disc too


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm126/m...d08/Feb1031.jpg


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> "I" heard the glasshouse game in houston is about to get interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

how do you post pix on here?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

man man yall fools really trip me out.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Feb 2 2009, 12:13 AM~12878561
> *how do you post pix on here?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 1 2009, 11:14 PM~12878583
> *:uh:
> *



? just trying to learn something new


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *2000 TOWNCAR*, chore77

Sup Man


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up thomas hows your son


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 1 2009, 10:25 PM~12878700
> *was up thomas hows your son
> *


HES DOIN BETTER CANT WAIT 4 HIM 2 GET HOME.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 1 2009, 10:24 PM~12878685
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 2000 TOWNCAR, chore77
> 
> ...


SUP HOMMI


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 2 2009, 12:28 AM~12878731
> *HES DOIN BETTER CANT WAIT 4 HIM 2 GET HOME.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 1 2009, 11:14 PM~12878576
> *man man yall fools really trip me out.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 1 2009, 02:41 PM~12874827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 12:49 PM~12874502
> *now come on ***** you should be the last person to talk about sumones car.......all the metal u got on th back of the frame.....and its not that you have it on there (well it is) ITS THA FACT THAT U CAN SEE THAT SHIT......AND THA CAR STILL FLOATS......YOU'LL GIVE ME TO THE NEXT SHOW.....TO WHAT HIT OVER 25 INCHES AS U SAY.....I GIVE TO TILL THE NEXT SHOW TO REMOVE THE WEIGHT.... PUT 13'S..... GET IT STREET LEGAL.....AND DRIVE IT TO MY SIDE OF TOWN.....YOU MIGHT WANNA PUT THE FRONT BRAKES BACK ON THEY DONT WEIGH THAT MUCH
> *


BOILER-2.? WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

does any body know where i can get some spoke painted an graphics


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BUENOS DIAS BOLA DE PUTOS!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 02:53 AM~12879712
> *BOILER-2.?  WHAT THE FUCK
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize: NO TU NO!!!!!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

[


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 05:49 AM~12880149
> *:dunno:  :scrutinize: NO TU NO!!!!!!
> *


no lo muerdas :biggrin: 
ponle casa :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:42 AM~12880462
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: que onda culis :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 10:00 AM~12880517
> *:uh:  :uh: que onda culis  :cheesy:
> *


aqui nomas culiacan.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 2 2009, 02:10 AM~12879511
> *you on 13's so you really only goin 70.... :biggrin:
> thought it was who hopped the highest :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


NAW ***** ITS ONLY OFF 5 HAD THA HOOD POLICE CLOCK ME COMMIN DOWN THE STREET :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 01:41 PM~12874827
> *but like i said i rolls ***** catch me if you can
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: not bad for a low rider


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com is gone for a while, but here's the new station where vinyl rewind will return on. http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/ :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 10:38 AM~12881077
> *http://www.thebeat713.com is gone for a while, but here's the new station where vinyl rewind will return on. tejanohits*radio.com/]http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :uh: tejano? 
tejano+chunts= ghey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 2 2009, 11:45 AM~12881122
> *:uh: tejano?
> tejano+chunts= ghey
> *


sorry sir, can't play no tubanazo on this station. :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2009, 02:54 PM~12874915
> *king of the street
> 1:street leagal car as in plates.....inspection
> 2:simple install double or single full frame or partial wrap
> ...


i have some 175/70/14 on my mc, i called around and asked for 174/70/14 and they started laughing at me :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 08:20 AM~12880592
> *aqui nomas culiacan.
> *


aqui chillen bout to go work on the gp glass comming in after 5pm


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 10:54 AM~12881174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 


 i dont like your shit. not my fault.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 2 2009, 12:32 PM~12881420
> *i have some 175/70/14 on my mc, i called around and asked for 174/70/14 and they started laughing at me  :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 12:43 PM~12881511
> *aqui chillen bout to go work on the gp glass comming in after 5pm
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 2 2009, 02:09 PM~12882647
> *:cheesy:
> *


wino


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 02:33 PM~12882854
> *wino
> *


HA! and to answer your txt from last night....


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 2 2009, 03:17 PM~12883327
> *HA! and to answer your txt from last night....
> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 2 2009, 03:17 PM~12883327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the question i sent her was "are you wearing chonies right now?"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 04:00 PM~12883836
> *:0
> the question i sent her was "are you wearing chonies right now?"
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

STFU FOOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 04:00 PM~12883836
> *:0
> the question i sent her was "are you wearing chonies right now?"
> *


yeah right u know u asked her if she wanted to do it in a tub of honey bbq wing sauce


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2009, 05:20 PM~12884055
> *yeah right u know u asked her if she wanted to do it in a tub of honey bbq wing sauce
> *


she would have ate him.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 04:22 PM~12884077
> *she would have ate him.
> *


to the bone? lmao!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 2 2009, 10:08 AM~12880897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POR PENDEJO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2009, 05:28 PM~12884147
> *to the boneR? lmao!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 03:44 PM~12884292
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2009, 04:20 PM~12884055
> *yeah right u know u asked her if she wanted to do it in a tub of honey bbq wing sauce
> *


honey bbq is not a hot wing. thats just a flavored wing..and is for pussies.. real wing eaters only fk with original or hotter!  same goes for rest of those pussy flavors.. nuff said.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 2 2009, 12:32 PM~12881420
> *i have some 175/70/14 on my mc, i called around and asked for 174/70/14 and they started laughing at me  :uh:
> *


SO THAT MAKES U THA DUMBASS...I POSTED IT AS A TYPO AND U CALLED SUMONE ASKIN FOR IT....WHAT A DIPSHIT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2009, 05:43 PM~12884865
> *SO THAT MAKES U THA DUMBASS...I POSTED IT AS A TYPO AND U CALLED SUMONE ASKIN FOR IT....WHAT A DIPSHIT
> *


think he was sneak dissin' thats how snitches are.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 05:32 PM~12884770
> *honey bbq is not a hot wing.  thats just a flavored wing..and is for pussies..  real wing eaters only fk with  original or hotter!      same goes for rest of those pussy flavors..    nuff said.
> *


hey!!!! what about lemon pepper


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 12:53 AM~12879712
> *BOILER-2.?  WHAT THE FUCK
> *


 :uh: , WHATS UP BROWN, HAVN'T SEEN UR HOPPER OUT LATELY :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 06:32 PM~12884770
> *honey bbq is not a hot wing.  thats just a flavored wing..and is for pussies..  real wing eaters only fk with  original or hotter!      same goes for rest of those pussy flavors..    nuff said.
> *


x2 Tried a few different flavors and they all sucked except original hot and garlic hot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 06:18 PM~12885152
> *hey!!!! what about lemon pepper
> *


original comment still applies. :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 01:03 PM~12882595
> *
> *


GP running good new starter new plugs,wires cap and rotor pcv valve air filter and oil change . but glass didnt come in  ready for next stop :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hold up.. just yesterday they had "wing bowl 17" in philly.. winner won a mini cooper. wtf.. :dunno:


lol..check out the nicknames.. 
http://www.610wip.com/pages/3356187.php




oh, my entry was rejected, they said amatuers only. :angry:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 05:25 PM~12885219
> *:uh: , WHATS UP BROWN, HAVN'T SEEN UR HOPPER OUT LATELY :dunno:
> *


 i been working out of town . k ase el hopper en el scale


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 08:00 AM~12880517
> *:uh:  :uh: que onda culis  :cheesy:
> *


k listo


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 06:05 PM~12885544
> *i      been          working out of town . k ase el hopper en  el  scale
> *


la gente anda preguntando en que trabajo el muchacho


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 06:07 PM~12885571
> *k  listo
> *


ya mero ya mero :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:09 PM~12885588
> *la gente anda preguntando en que trabajo el muchacho
> 
> 
> ...


nomas me falta la escuadra lol


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:09 PM~12885592
> *ya mero ya mero :biggrin:
> *


el nuevo king of street


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 06:05 PM~12885544
> *i      been          working out of town . k ase el hopper en  el  scale
> *


DON'T KNOW, but why don't you , and tony , and me too, meet up at the next carshow to find out, whos hittn the highest, , lets get some serious but friendly hopping in htown QUE NO  ,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:20 PM~12885690
> *DON'T KNOW, but why don't you , and tony , and me too, meet up at the next carshow to find out, whos hittn the highest, , lets get some serious but friendly hopping  in htown QUE NO  ,
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> DON'T KNOW, but why don't you , and tony , and me too, meet up at the next carshow to find out, whos hittn the highest, , lets get some serious but friendly hopping in htown QUE NO  ,
> [/ quote] :biggrin: friendly hopping ba a estar cabron con tu ermano tony ya sabes nunca pierde :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:09 PM~12885588
> *la gente anda preguntando en que trabajo el muchacho
> 
> 
> ...


AAJJJUUUUAAA!!!!, THATS THE SONG I PLAY WHEN I GO CRUISING EN MI CARRETA :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 06:15 PM~12885647
> *el nuevo king of street
> *


 :nono: :nono: el king de los buckets :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 06:23 PM~12885725
> *
> [/ quote]                :biggrin: friendly  hopping  ba a estar cabron con tu ermano tony ya sabes nunca pierde :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: y cuando pierde arrevata :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:20 PM~12885690
> *DON'T KNOW, but why don't you , and tony , and me too, meet up at the next carshow to find out, whos hittn the highest, , lets get some serious but friendly hopping  in htown QUE NO  ,
> *


just me an you tu sabes como soy yo si pierdo nimodo no boy andar yorando


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:23 PM~12885728
> *AAJJJUUUUAAA!!!!, THATS THE SONG I PLAY WHEN I GO CRUISING EN MI CARRETA :biggrin:
> *


carreta por los big ass wheels and im talkn bout the escalade


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:26 PM~12885767
> *carreta por los big ass wheels
> *


 hhmm maybe 28's


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:28 PM~12885784
> *hhmm maybe 28's
> *


 hno: hno: ay wey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 06:25 PM~12885753
> *just me an you  tu sabes como soy yo  si pierdo nimodo  no boy andar yorando
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , y luego dices que pr que se enoja aquel cabronee


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:25 PM~12885747
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: y cuando pierde arrevata :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:26 PM~12885767
> *carreta por los big ass wheels and im talkn bout the escalade
> *


yes sir, 24s and 26s are old :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 2 2009, 06:27 PM~12885771
> *
> *


what up juan, hows the burban coming up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:31 PM~12885820
> *yes  sir, 24s and 26s are old :0  :biggrin:
> *


damm king of the suv's tambien :worship: :worship: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 2 2009, 05:48 PM~12884337
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:31 PM~12885820
> *yes  sir, 24s and 26s are old :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:32 PM~12885831
> *damm king of the suv's tambien  :worship:  :worship:  :rofl:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:32 PM~12885831
> *damm king of the suv's tambien  :worship:  :worship:  :rofl:
> *


nah, had the biggest wheelS at the carshow but didn't even place :uh: , BUT, the hopper did :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:25 PM~12885746
> *:nono:  :nono: el king de los buckets :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 2 2009, 06:35 PM~12885858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda brown?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:31 PM~12885820
> *yes  sir, 24s and 26s are old :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: IM STILL WAITIN ON MY 26'S


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 07:47 PM~12885401
> *GP running good new starter new plugs,wires cap and rotor pcv valve air filter and oil change . but glass didnt come in   ready for next stop :0
> *


nice. next stop is boilers


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 06:34 PM~12885848
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


SSHHHH, got enough hate already :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:37 PM~12885885
> * no hay aguite it was a bnefit q no el bucket did :biggrin:
> 
> que onda brown?
> *


 nomas aver k ay de nuevo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:39 PM~12885904
> *SSHHHH, got enough hate already :uh:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 2 2009, 06:39 PM~12885902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK EM HATERS DAWG :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2009, 06:38 PM~12885895
> *:biggrin: IM STILL WAITIN ON MY 26'S
> *


its all good, they just old 4 me


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 06:39 PM~12885912
> *nomas aver  k ay  de nuevo
> *


NOMAS EL BOILER WHO IS REALLY DOING BIG THANKS :cheesy: Y NO NO LE VOY A PONER CASA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 08:41 PM~12885930
> *wana keep it till glass is installed its sitting in the garage next the streetbucket so its cool it should be done by the weekend
> 
> FUCK EM HATERS DAWG  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


no rush, i'm sure thomas' family will appreciate it at the end.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 2 2009, 07:28 PM~12885784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't that you at mcgregor park.. actin' all groupie'ish.. talking about "my homeboys coming.he got cutty on 24's.. watch..he'll be here soon" :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:42 PM~12885947
> *no rush, i'm sure thomas' family will appreciate it at the end.
> 
> 
> ...


nice racks?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 06:42 PM~12885947
> *no rush, i'm sure thomas' family will appreciate it at the end.
> 
> 
> ...


AY WEY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:42 PM~12885946
> *NOMAS EL BOILER WHO IS REALLY DOING BIG THANKS  :cheesy: Y NO NO LE VOY A PONER CASA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 08:42 PM~12885946
> *NOMAS EL BOILER WHO IS REALLY DOING BIG THANKS  :cheesy: Y NO NO LE VOY A PONER CASA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


se lo chupas puro rawdawg? wtf?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:39 PM~12885904
> *SSHHHH, got enough hate already :uh:
> *


no mames JUAN ES CAMARADA BUT I STILL REMBER THE SKY WALKER THERE'S NO HATE :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 06:42 PM~12885952
> *wasn't that you at mcgregor park..  actin' all groupie'ish..  talking about "my homeboys coming.he got cutty on 24's..  watch..he'll be here soon"  :uh:
> *


wtf, and how long ago this happnd? :uh: :twak: , notice a also said a got a fatass homeboy with a 68 impala that will never come out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 06:44 PM~12885971
> *se lo chupas puro rawdawg?  wtf?
> *


 :uh: :uh: NO TE PONGAS CELOSA CULIS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:42 PM~12885946
> *NOMAS EL BOILER WHO IS REALLY DOING BIG THANKS  :cheesy: Y NO NO LE VOY A PONER CASA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 06:46 PM~12885992
> *no  mames  JUAN ES  CAMARADA  BUT I STILL REMBER  THE  SKY WALKER  THERE'S NO HATE :biggrin:
> *


uh?? :uh: , andas bien perdido, tas fumando de la buena o que :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:47 PM~12886001
> *wtf, and how long ago this happnd? :uh:  :twak: , notice a also said a got a fatass homeboy with a 68 impala that will never come out :0  :biggrin:
> *


EL GORDO ES FULL OF SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:49 PM~12886018
> *:uh:  :uh: NO TE PONGAS CELOSA CULIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 08:49 PM~12886018
> *:uh:  :uh: NO TE PONGAS CELOSA CULIS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: *switches4life*, rollin-hard, cali rydah
check ur pm.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:50 PM~12886033
> *EL GORDO ES FULL OF SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


x1344454365456 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 06:49 PM~12886028
> *uh?? :uh: , andas bien perdido, tas  fumando de la buena o que :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 06:51 PM~12886053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf, lol, don ramon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 07:47 PM~12886001
> *wtf, and how long ago this happnd? :uh:  :twak: , notice a also said a got a fatass homeboy with a 68 impala that will never come out :0  :biggrin:
> *


point is you were all on that fool's dick for having a cutty on 24's. :uh: and bragging how you know him.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 06:51 PM~12886053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 07:50 PM~12886033
> *EL GORDO ES FULL OF SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


naw.. it happen.. boiler was all yappin about how his homeboy is coming.. gonna come thru in a cutty on 24's.. yada yada yada..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 08:55 PM~12886101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rack :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow, aver cuando vienes a comer buey. aqui tengo to favorita.










:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 06:54 PM~12886090
> *point is you were all on that fool's dick for having a cutty on 24's.    :uh:
> *


can't hate on that car, bitch is clean as hell


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 06:54 PM~12886090
> *point is you were all on that fool's dick for having a cutty on 24's.    :uh:  and bragging how you know him.
> *


otro pinche jelous :uh: , i can introduce him to ur ass if u want :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 06:54 PM~12886090
> *point is you were all on that fool's dick for having a cutty on 24's.    :uh:
> *

























9/fat.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 08:55 PM~12886113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

andale pinche streetshow, you are slow at los internetez!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 06:55 PM~12886106
> *naw.. it happen.. boiler was all yappin about how his homeboy is coming.. gonna come thru in a cutty on 24's.. yada yada yada..
> *


 :uh: , hey gordo isn't time 4 ur 5th meal :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 2 2009, 07:57 PM~12886146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. i'm good. you're already his BFF (Best Friend Forever) 


:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

correle correle el gordo, oh no is el COCODRILO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 06:57 PM~12886142
> *streetshow, aver cuando vienes a comer buey.  aqui tengo to favorita.
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IS THE ONE YOU LOVE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 07:04 PM~12886209
> *fk that car.
> naw..    i'm good.  you're already his BFF (Best Friend Forever)
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:02 PM~12886189
> *:uh: , hey gordo isn't time 4 ur 5th meal  :biggrin:
> *


not yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 09:04 PM~12886215
> *HERE IS THE ONE YOU LOVE
> 
> 
> ...












ay vienen los olympics. estas listo carnalito?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:05 PM~12886222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i guess there won't be a love connection.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:07 PM~12886248
> *i guess there won't be a love connection.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:05 PM~12886230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME AND YOUR CARNALA 








Y EL DJ LATIN IS OFICIALLY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 09:10 PM~12886291
> *ME AND YOUR CARNALA
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


quieres baile o que? LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 07:08 PM~12886266
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU CANT LOSE MONEY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:51 PM~12886053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> BADASS PIC, , :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

someone needs to teach that fool not to lick the longnecks :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HEY BOILER EL DJ LATIN CAN BE CERTIFIED TOO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 PM~12886338
> *HEY BOILER EL DJ LATIN CAN BE CERTIFIED TOO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that photobucket doesn't show up. you need to upload it through tinypic.com


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 08:11 PM~12886298
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> quieres baile o que?  LOL
> 
> ...


LMFAO..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 07:15 PM~12886338
> *HEY BOILER EL DJ LATIN CAN BE CERTIFIED TOO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T SEE IMAGE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 PM~12886347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:15 PM~12886347
> *that photobucket doesn't show up.  you need to upload it through tinypic.com
> 
> 
> ...


AY WEY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POST THE DOG PIC FROM THE HLC TOY DRIVE IT KIND OF LOOKS THE SAME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

has anyone seen or heard from deuceoutdaroof? tell him to call me so that i can get him the 2 external thumbdrives.

thanks, and now back to your regular scheduled program...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:15 PM~12886347
> *that photobucket doesn't show up.  you need to upload it through tinypic.com
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 09:17 PM~12886375
> *AY WEY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: POST THE DOG PIC FROM THE HLC TOY DRIVE IT KIND OF LOOKS THE SAME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

The topic funny as hell tonight :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 PM~12886347
> *that photobucket doesn't show up.  you need to upload it through tinypic.com
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 08:55 PM~12886113
> *nice rack  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LA PINCHE MADRE :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:18 PM~12886387
> *has anyone seen or heard from deuceoutdaroof?  tell him to call me so that i can get him the 2 external thumbdrives.
> 
> thanks, and now back to your regular scheduled program...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol this shit is funnier than the uglyas hell fest topic


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:20 PM~12886407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHES PERROS COCHINOS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 09:23 PM~12886458
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHES PERROS COCHINOS
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

so when is the correle correle el cocodrlo ALBUM coming up :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:24 PM~12886474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:25 PM~12886500
> *so when is the correle correle el cocodrlo ALBUM coming up :biggrin:
> *


quando streetshow stops being a diva. :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:26 PM~12886510
> *quando streetshow stops being a diva.  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 09:28 PM~12886530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


puro pinche machete!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:28 PM~12886530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a real classic, tepico el chiquito,lol,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:29 PM~12886556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  a real classic, tepico el chiquito,lol,
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 09:31 PM~12886567
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pa' que aprendes el shuffle del cocodrilo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm surprised the capitanes elspock84 Y louie haven't been here tonight. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ya me voy, ya llego la diva de streetshow. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:37 PM~12886664
> *I'm surprised the capitanes elspock84 Y louie haven't been here tonight.  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


theyr missing it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

30"

35"




 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:41 PM~12886724
> *ya me voy, ya llego la diva de streetshow.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 07:45 PM~12886764
> *30"
> 
> 35"
> ...


got 2 b honest, the caprice dn't look like it hit 30'', but i wasn't there so its just my opinion  , but the cutty looks like it did hit close to 35'', y no le pongo CASA :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 07:51 PM~12886857
> *got 2 b honest, the caprice dn't look like it hit 30'', but i wasn't there so its just my opinion  , but the cutty looks like it did hit close to 35'', y no le pongo CASA :biggrin:
> *


i m no trying to start no shit just media that i got ya be the judges


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:51 PM~12886857
> *got 2 b honest, the caprice dn't look like it hit 30'', but i wasn't there so its just my opinion  , but the cutty looks like it did hit close to 35'', y no le pongo CASA :biggrin:
> *


i was there and it did :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 07:54 PM~12886910
> *i m no trying to start no shit just media that i got ya be the judges
> *


GUILTY, GUILTY, GUILTY :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

and since we on the subject


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 2 2009, 07:56 PM~12886939
> *i was there and it did :biggrin:
> *


COOL, ITS CONFIRM, IT DID THEN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 09:26 PM~12886510
> *quando streetshow stops being a diva.  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


damn streetshow at least shave your legs guey


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 07:57 PM~12886958
> *COOL, ITS CONFIRM, IT DID THEN
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE A 5 INCH DIFFRENCE IF THAT......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 07:57 PM~12886953
> *and since we on the subject
> 
> *


ROBERT IS MY HOMIE, SO IS TONY AND BIGBROWN, THINK WE NEED MORE HOPPERS IN HTOWN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 07:59 PM~12886982
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


WHAT U THINK WAY, HOW ABOUT UR OPINION :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2009, 09:59 PM~12886988
> *LOOKS LIKE A 5 INCH DIFFRENCE IF THAT.......
> *


AND THATS WITH ME IN IT....BUT DONT WORRY MIGHT PUT 14S ON IT AND CHARGE THE PISTON


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:01 PM~12887018
> *WHAT U THINK WAY, HOW ABOUT UR OPINION :cheesy:
> *


i dont know i own a bucket and it doest hop plus i got painted chinas . so i cant oen my mouth till i get a car that hops :0 so till then just keep quiet i just had the vids so i post em up :biggrin: BUT MEMBER MANIACOS ON THE COME UP :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 10:07 PM~12887104
> *i dont know  i own a bucket and it doest hop plus i got painted chinas . so i cant oen my mouth till i get a car that hops  :0 so till then just keep quiet i just had the vids so i post em up  :biggrin: BUT MEMBER MANIACOS ON THE COME UP  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so yall boys goin to oklahoma or what


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

We can settle this anyone who wants to nose up can drive thier hopper to Our BBQ Plate sale this sunday at Autozone across the street from Show Palace and I will buy the winner a plate of BBQ. And the losers can buy some plates for a good cause.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 08:07 PM~12887104
> *i dont know  i own a bucket and it doest hop plus i got painted chinas . so i cant oen my mouth till i get a car that hops  :0 so till then just keep quiet i just had the vids so i post em up  :biggrin: BUT MEMBER MANIACOS ON THE COME UP  :0  :0  :0
> *


  WE B WAITN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2009, 08:21 PM~12887298
> *so yall boys goin to oklahoma or what
> *


I AM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 2 2009, 09:00 PM~12886992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe i post up pics from last year picnic of the hoppers so yall can see whats out there. im just sayin though, cuz i dont have a hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 06:09 PM~12885588
> *la gente anda preguntando en que trabajo el muchacho
> 
> 
> ...


ese muchacho es de san luis potosi like me .. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2009, 09:26 PM~12887371
> *maybe i post up pics from last year picnic of the hoppers so yall can see whats out there. im just sayin though, cuz i dont have a hopper.  :biggrin:
> *


dont forget to post up pic of "its kill or be killed with me, you know the real deal"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:22 PM~12887308
> * WE B WAITN
> *


BETTER SIT DOWN LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 2 2009, 08:22 PM~12887304
> *We can settle this anyone who wants to nose up can drive thier hopper to Our BBQ Plate sale this sunday at Autozone across the street from Show Palace and I will buy the winner a plate of BBQ. And the losers can buy some plates for a good cause.
> *


i would drive it there, car turns and drives, and stops, but no tags  , and knowing pasadena cops :uh: , forget about it :biggrin: , but i'm still going thts fo sho


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:27 PM~12887394
> *i would drive it there, car turns and drives, and stops, but no tags  , and knowing pasadena cops :uh:  , forget about it :biggrin: , but i'm still going thts fo sho
> *


yeah..cars are suppose to do that. :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2009, 08:26 PM~12887371
> *maybe i post up pics from last year picnic of the hoppers so yall can see whats out there. im just sayin though, cuz i dont have a hopper.  :biggrin:
> *


we know whats at there and whats been there, lots of clean ass cars and hoppers that come from allover


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 08:29 PM~12887421
> *yeah..cars are suppose to do that.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: go back 4 ur 9th meal :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2009, 09:21 PM~12887298
> *so yall boys goin to oklahoma or what
> *


When is it?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

18 users :0 , en la madre


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 08:57 PM~12886953
> *and since we on the subject
> 
> *


THAT CAR IS A BUCKET. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 2 2009, 08:26 PM~12887373
> *ese muchacho es de san luis potosi like me .. :biggrin:
> *


orale  , cerquita del estado de gto


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 2 2009, 08:33 PM~12887477
> *THAT CAR IS A BUCKET.  LOL :biggrin:
> *


thats a big bucket :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 2 2009, 08:32 PM~12887472
> *When is it?
> *


June 21 I believe........and please believe its worth da lil 10 hour drive....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 2 2009, 09:21 PM~12887298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got video :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 2 2009, 09:36 PM~12887532
> *June 21 I believe........and please believe its worth da lil 10 hour drive....
> *


fk I was hoping it would be later on in tha year, already have a trip planned in july to cali for a show. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:37 PM~12887539
> *you know if they go, them midwest boys gonna spank that ass :biggrin:
> i got video :cheesy:
> *


post it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 08:37 PM~12887539
> *you know if they go, them midwest boys gonna spank that ass :biggrin:
> i got video :cheesy:
> *


nice cheerleading :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:39 PM~12887579
> *nice cheerleading :biggrin:
> *


i call it like i see it


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:36 PM~12887521
> *thats a big bucket :biggrin:
> *


JUST WAIT 4 THE NEXT BUCKET.  DONE BY SOUTH SIDE.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 08:40 PM~12887591
> *i call it like i see it
> *


at least we try , havn't seen u in a carshow or picnic in a long time , u retired or what


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 2 2009, 08:09 PM~12887139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we gona give your ass a ticket :0 :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 07:18 PM~12886387
> *has anyone seen or heard from deuceoutdaroof?  tell him to call me so that i can get him the 2 external thumbdrives.
> 
> thanks, and now back to your regular scheduled program...
> ...


oy si esta interesante el topic de houston . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 2 2009, 10:41 PM~12887607
> *JUST WAIT 4 THE NEXT BUCKET.    DONE BY SOUTH SIDE.
> *


THAT WONT BE THE ONLY THING COMMIN FROM SOUTHSIDE....AND ITS NOT GONNA BE A BUCKET


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 2 2009, 08:41 PM~12887607
> *JUST WAIT 4 THE NEXT BUCKET.    DONE BY SOUTH SIDE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 2 2009, 08:37 PM~12887544
> *fk I was hoping it would be later on in tha year, already have a trip planned in july to cali for a show. :angry:
> *


Well that's a whole month later...u can take a weekend of from da bondo bugers......




Oh and I aint cheerleading at all but them white boys out there aint fuckin around at all!!!!!!! Boys aint got shit to do but milk cows and build buckets.......I'm just sayin ..knowmsayin....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 2 2009, 08:41 PM~12887607
> *JUST WAIT 4 THE NEXT BUCKET.    DONE BY SOUTH SIDE.
> *


mhmmm... ill be painting that belly tommorow


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

fuck it in case ya missed it the first time 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:42 PM~12887620
> *at least we try , havn't seen u in a carshow or picnic in a long time , u retired or what
> *


nah, just trying to do it right....and not make excuses like "i biult it myself, thats why it looks like that  "


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT 4 ALL THE BUCKETS :cheesy:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 09:42 PM~12887621
> *:biggrin:
> 
> we gona give your ass a ticket  :0  :cheesy:
> *


AND I WILL FIGHT IT AND NOT PAY $100 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 2 2009, 09:44 PM~12887651
> *Well that's a whole month later...u can take a weekend of from da bondo bugers......
> Oh and I aint cheerleading at all but them white boys out there aint fuckin around at all!!!!!!! Boys aint got shit to do but milk cows and build buckets.......I'm just sayin ..knowmsayin....
> *


 :0 mayne..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:51 PM~12886857
> *got 2 b honest, the caprice dn't look like it hit 30'', but i wasn't there so its just my opinion  , but the cutty looks like it did hit close to 35'', y no le pongo CASA :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i need one...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 08:45 PM~12887673
> *nah, just trying to do it right....and not make excuses like "i biult it myself, thats why it looks like that  "
> *


Ha...mayne!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: lvlikeg, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, streetshow, rollin-hard, tito_ls, rug442, PAYASO'S49, switches4life, lone star, HOLMES, Layin'_Low_'81
:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 08:45 PM~12887673
> *nah, just trying to do it right....and not make excuses like "i biult it myself, thats why it looks like that  "
> *


kool, looks like ur taking ur time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 10:47 PM~12887699
> *:0  mayne..
> *


BITCH NOBODY TOLD U TO CHIME IN


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

this is "Hot Fire"

clean LS chrome under painted belly leather guts, chrome out engine, and it started on the first turn of the key :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Feb 2 2009, 08:43 PM~12887642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: WHITE PEOPLE :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 10:00 PM~12886992
> *ROBERT IS MY HOMIE, SO IS TONY AND BIGBROWN, THINK WE NEED MORE HOPPERS IN HTOWN
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

another clean hopper...i belive single 44 inch sunroof, and no buckling :biggrin: 



and not once did it get stuck, came back right down and back up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2009, 10:05 PM~12887069
> *AND THATS WITH ME IN IT....BUT DONT WORRY MIGHT PUT 14S ON IT AND CHARGE THE PISTON
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 10:07 PM~12887104
> *i dont know  i own a bucket and it doest hop plus i got painted chinas . so i cant oen my mouth till i get a car that hops  :0 so till then just keep quiet i just had the vids so i post em up  :biggrin: BUT MEMBER MANIACOS ON THE COME UP  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 2 2009, 09:44 PM~12887651
> *Well that's a whole month later...u can take a weekend of from da bondo bugers......
> Oh and I aint cheerleading at all but them white boys out there aint fuckin around at all!!!!!!! Boys aint got shit to do but milk cows and build buckets.......I'm just sayin ..knowmsayin....
> *


takin' me all first half of the year to save up for the cali trip.  

I saw the pics from last year, looks like lowrider heaven out there :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 2 2009, 08:44 PM~12887651
> *Well that's a whole month later...u can take a weekend of from da bondo bugers......
> Oh and I aint cheerleading at all but them white boys out there aint fuckin around at all!!!!!!! Boys aint got shit to do but milk cows and build buckets.......I'm just sayin ..knowmsayin....
> *


and its all good , we party too much here in htown, :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2009, 09:48 PM~12887727
> *BITCH NOBODY TOLD U TO CHIME IN
> *


chime in whenever da fk i want..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 09:26 PM~12886510
> *quando streetshow stops being a diva.  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE HES GOT A SIDE JOB!!!! :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 10:52 PM~12887794
> *chime in whenever da fk i want..
> *


I WISH YOU WOULD HAVE CHIMED IN WHEN A ***** WAS TALKIN ABOUT A DIET


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:51 PM~12887791
> *and its all good , we party too much here in htown,  :cheesy:
> *


Aint dat da truth....all this partying don't help...  ......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 08:53 PM~12887822
> *I SEE HES GOT A SIDE JOB!!!! :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: OLD PEOPLE AINT GOT SHIT TO DO BUT PISS ON THEM SELF AND PHOTOSHOP THE HOMIES PINCHE LATIN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2009, 09:54 PM~12887847
> *I WISH YOU WOULD HAVE CHIMED IN WHEN A ***** WAS TALKIN ABOUT A DIET
> *


be as thin as you if i spend every spare $ taking brawds out to fancy places like olive garden. you damn bawla.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 09:07 PM~12886248
> *i guess there won't be a love connection.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:34 PM~12887501
> *orale  , cerquita del estado de gto
> *


i got a homie overhere creo que es de la canada serca de leon ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"let you drive my escalade" acting azz *****.. 




:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 08:50 PM~12887763
> *another clean hopper...i belive single 44 inch sunroof, and no buckling :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


seen that car, it aint all the shit, it is clean and hits 80s , but thats it, MAYBE U NEED TO GO TO CALI, AND SEE GOLD PLATED HOPPERS HITTN 90'' PLUS, O SHIT NOW I SOUND LIKE IM A CHEERLEADER FROM CALI, :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 2 2009, 08:51 PM~12887785
> *takin' me all first half of the year to save up for the cali trip.
> 
> I saw the pics from last year, looks like lowrider heaven out there :0
> *


Shit if my broke ass made it last year...I'm pretty sure a multiple impala owner like urself can make it....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

818?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 10:56 PM~12887876
> *be as thin as you if i spend every spare $ taking brawds out to fancy places like olive garden.  you damn bawla.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:57 PM~12887897
> *seen that car, it aint all the shit, it is clean and hits 80s , but thats it, MAYBE U NEED TO GO TO CALI, AND SEE GOLD PLATED HOPPERS HITTN 90'' PLUS, O SHIT NOW I SOUND LIKE IM A CHEERLEADER FROM CALI,  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :twak: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:57 PM~12887897
> *seen that car, it aint all the shit, it is clean and hits 80s , but thats it, MAYBE U NEED TO GO TO CALI, AND SEE GOLD PLATED HOPPERS HITTN 90'' PLUS, O SHIT NOW I SOUND LIKE IM A CHEERLEADER FROM CALI,  :biggrin:
> *


i got a video of Todo Oro...dont need to go to cali to see them(just to tulsa)....uploading a 6trey called 3 licks....

it might as well be a show car with all that chrome...single


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:57 PM~12887897
> *seen that car, it aint all the shit, it is clean and hits 80s , but thats it, MAYBE U NEED TO GO TO CALI, AND SEE GOLD PLATED HOPPERS HITTN 90'' PLUS, O SHIT NOW I SOUND LIKE IM A CHEERLEADER FROM CALI,  :biggrin:
> *


difference is that blue monte dont float like its weighted down,.....on 13s....with 44...and drove on the freeway to the picnic


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2009, 08:58 PM~12887914
> *818?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHOPP THAT NEGGA :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 2 2009, 08:56 PM~12887885
> *i got a homie overhere  creo que es de la canada serca de leon ...
> *


ORALE, dile al camarada que aqui hay raza de salamanca gto


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

no one in Houston can fuck with this...not this clean, not this chromed out, and not doing this inches...paint so smooth...mayne


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 10:00 PM~12887963
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WHOPP THAT NEGGA  :twak:  :twak:
> *


should of......but good thing we went outside


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:20 PM~12885690
> *DON'T KNOW, but why don't you , and tony , and me too, meet up at the next carshow to find out, whos hittn the highest, , lets get some serious but friendly hopping  in htown QUE NO  ,
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:51 PM~12887791
> *and its all good , we party too much here in htown,  :cheesy:
> *


thats why i want to go back...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > DON'T KNOW, but why don't you , and tony , and me too, meet up at the next carshow to find out, whos hittn the highest, , lets get some serious but friendly hopping in htown QUE NO  ,
> > [/ quote] :biggrin: friendly hopping ba a estar cabron con tu ermano tony ya sabes nunca pierde :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  CANT LOSE WHEN I WIN!!!! BUT WHEN SOMEONE ELSE WINS I LOSE...  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2009, 09:58 PM~12887932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2009, 08:59 PM~12887962
> *difference is that blue monte dont float like its weighted down,.....on 13s....with 44...and drove on the freeway to the picnic
> *


true, too bad theyr from kansas


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

and to all that think im out of line...its whatever...just showing that theres a bigger country out there, and some doing it better

step outside the box


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 08:25 PM~12885753
> *just me an you  tu sabes como soy yo  si pierdo nimodo  no boy andar yorando
> *


THERE U GO TALKING SHIT!!!!!!! LETS DO IT....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 2 2009, 09:58 PM~12887913
> *Shit if my broke ass made it last year...I'm pretty sure a multiple impala owner like urself can make it....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888010
> *
> no one in Houston can fuck with this...not this clean, not this chromed out, and not doing this inches...paint so smooth...mayne
> *


thats the walt special. disc brake chromed out a/c blowin split belly, 3 lick on the bumper. and no weight. but what do i know about hopping :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:02 PM~12888010
> *
> no one in Houston can fuck with this...not this clean, not this chromed out, and not doing this inches...paint so smooth...mayne
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lick him, and buy him a house :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:05 PM~12888075
> *true, too bad theyr from kansas
> *


missouri.....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:05 PM~12888083
> *THERE U GO TALKING SHIT!!!!!!! LETS DO IT....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 08:29 PM~12885803
> *:0  :0  :0 , y luego dices que pr que se enoja aquel cabronee
> *


DEJALO WUEY NO AHY PEDO EL SABE QUIEN QUE LE GANE, SO DOES EVERYONE ELSE....78" IM STILL WAITTING ON HIM, BUT SHOULD BE MORE NEXT TIME OUT.....


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:00 PM~12887978
> *ORALE, dile al camarada que aqui hay raza de salamanca gto
> *


aqui anda en layitlow se llama wintonrogelio 209 .


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ROOSTERS CUTTLAS








PINKYS CUTTLAS 








FORM LA AND SOON TO BE CARS LIKE THAT IN H TOWN SO WE DONT NEED TO TAKE CREDIT FOR EM JUST WHATS EXPECTED IN THE H TOWN .


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 07:25 PM~12885219
> *:uh: , WHATS UP BROWN, HAVN'T SEEN UR HOPPER OUT LATELY :dunno:
> *


PUROPEDO.COM U MIGHT FIND IT THERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:05 PM~12888078
> *and to all that think im out of line...its whatever...just showing that theres a bigger country out there, and some doing it better
> 
> step outside the box
> *


lol , homie, u can't even get in the box :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 11:09 PM~12888152
> *ROOSTERS CUTTLAS
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THAT GREEN ONE I LUV THAT CAR


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 10:07 PM~12888114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lick him, and buy him a house :biggrin:
> *


no te enojes guey...al la mejor te dan pointers en como acer las cosas bien

no buckles :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

besides shorty... 
boilers the only mother fucker here in houston with a chrome and paint hopper thats hittin inches...

seems like since this car came back from the dead peeps are picking on him...should be giving him props for puttin it down.. at least someones here is motivated to making our hoppers look better..

and that crazy mother fucker will drive that car anywhere..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 09:09 PM~12888152
> *ROOSTERS CUTTLAS
> 
> 
> ...


WELL SAID,


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2009, 09:11 PM~12888193
> *I WANT THAT GREEN ONE I LUV THAT CAR
> *


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 10:11 PM~12888180
> *lol , homie, u can't even get in the box :uh:
> *


no llores...si quieres te compro casa a ti :biggrin: 

pinche lloron :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:08 PM~12888138
> *DEJALO WUEY NO AHY PEDO EL SABE QUIEN QUE LE GANE, SO DOES EVERYONE ELSE....78" IM STILL WAITTING ON HIM, BUT SHOULD BE MORE NEXT TIME OUT.....
> *


THEN YOU WAKE UP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2009, 09:11 PM~12888193
> *I WANT THAT GREEN ONE I LUV THAT CAR
> *


MYANE U SEE DAT BACK SEAT ROOF ACTION SLIM????? I AINT SAYIN NOTHIN BUT WE GOTA GET ONE THEM SHOTS KNOWMSAYIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:12 PM~12888219
> *no te enojes guey...al la mejor te dan pointers en como acer las cosas bien
> 
> no buckles :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, CAR HAS FEW BUCKLES FROM OLD BROKEN FRAME, BUT, WON'T TAKE ME TIME TO COME BACK AND PUT ANOTHER BODY ON IT, MAYBE BY THEN U TAKE SOMETHING OUT :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 08:06 AM~12880162
> *no lo muerdas  :biggrin:
> ponle casa :biggrin:
> *


CELOSO!!!!!NI LO MAMO NI LO MUERDO MUNCHO MENOS LE PONGO CASA BUT HES ALWAYS SHOWED ME THAT HE IS MY HOMEBOY Y ES DE LOS POCOS AMIGOS FIELES QUE PUEDES ENCONTRAR EN ESTA CIUDAD, TALKS IS CHEAP QUE NO?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:10 PM~12888166
> *PUROPEDO.COM U MIGHT FIND IT THERE..... :biggrin:
> *


NO TE REFLEJES MI


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 10:16 PM~12888293
> *YEAH, CAR HAS FEW BUCKLES FROM OLD BROKEN FRAME, BUT, WON'T TAKE ME TIME TO COME BACK AND PUT ANOTHER BODY ON IT, MAYBE BY THEN U TAKE SOMETHING OUT :dunno:
> *


you still crying.....i didnt think que eras mujer, pero te estas portando como una :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: PAYASO'S49, rollin-hard, stevie d, rug442, switches4life, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, HOUSTONEMADE, h-town team 84 caddy, lone star, lvlikeg
im out homies


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:16 PM~12888297
> *CELOSO!!!!!NI LO MAMO NI LO MUERDO MUNCHO MENOS LE PONGO CASA BUT HES ALWAYS SHOWED ME THAT HE IS MY HOMEBOY Y ES DE LOS POCOS AMIGOS FIELES QUE PUEDES ENCONTRAR EN ESTA CIUDAD, TALKS IS CHEAP QUE NO?
> *


  es laneta talk is cheap


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:13 PM~12888245
> *no llores...si quieres te compro casa a ti :biggrin:
> 
> pinche lloron :biggrin:
> *


desde cuando no sacas nada tu, that monte u have , i never seen it, si quieres te regalo gas money so u can take it out :0 u ain got shit pinche cheerleader :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all this mojo talk giving me a headache.. i'm out..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 10:19 PM~12888347
> *desde cuando no sacas nada tu, that monte u have , i never seen it, si quieres te regalo gas money so u can take it out :0 u ain got shit pinche cheerleader :uh:
> *


dale los calsone back to your girl and stop crying...

all that talk you said about being alli n fun, and now you cry

it dont fade me none...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:05 PM~12888083
> *THERE U GO TALKING SHIT!!!!!!! LETS DO IT....
> *


hey ya dejandonos de mamadas bas a ir oklahoma


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 11:14 PM~12888266
> *THEN YOU WAKE UP
> *


U WILL BE THERE SOON HOMIE NO TE ME AGUITES WUEY, IT WAS ON THE SCALE AND INCASE U FORGOT URS DID 78"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 09:19 PM~12888354
> *:ugh:
> *


:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:17 PM~12888317
> *you still crying.....i didnt think que eras mujer, pero te estas portando como una :roflmao:
> *


pobre vatito, :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 11:20 PM~12888374
> *all this mojo talk giving me a headache..  i'm out..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 09:20 PM~12888374
> *all this mojo talk giving me a headache..  i'm out..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:20 PM~12888385
> *U WILL BE THERE SOON HOMIE NO TE ME AGUITES WUEY, IT WAS ON THE SCALE AND INCASE U FORGOT URS DID 78"
> *


no me aguito homie si te acuerdas te di lamano en frente de todos k no


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:20 PM~12888378
> *dale los calsone back to your girl and stop crying...
> 
> all that talk you said about being alli n fun, and now you cry
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u already been fading away , fake ass , grow up


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:19 PM~12888347
> *desde cuando no sacas nada tu, that monte u have , i never seen it, si quieres te regalo gas money so u can take it out :0 u ain got shit pinche cheerleader :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 10:24 PM~12888448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: u already been fading away , fake ass , grow up
> *


asi me gusta, que rias...pinche enano :biggrin: 

i have to go to bed, so i can go to work tomorrow to put gas in my car :biggrin: 


















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 09:25 PM~12888468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:26 PM~12888488
> *asi me gusta, que rias...pinche enano :biggrin:
> 
> i have to go to bed, so i can go to work tomorrow to put gas in my car :biggrin:
> ...


ENANO WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn why everyone so uptight in here i just wanted to invite everyone to the individuals 11th ann. picnic in oklahoma and it went to ****** going back and forth about stupid shit.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2009, 09:26 PM~12888488
> *asi me gusta, que rias...pinche enano :biggrin:
> 
> i have to go to bed, so i can go to work tomorrow to put gas in my car :biggrin:
> ...


si guey, el anano que te meti en el culo, yeah go to work, maybe one day u bust out with ur own lowlow, and stop cheerleading, but 4 now , don't get rid of them pom poms


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2009, 09:28 PM~12888529
> *damn why everyone so uptight in here i just wanted to invite everyone to the individuals 11th ann. picnic in oklahoma and it went to ****** going back and forth about  stupid shit.
> *


I LL BE THERE WITH MAYBE TWO BUCKETS :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 11:19 PM~12888347
> *desde cuando no sacas nada tu, that monte u have , i never seen it, si quieres te regalo gas money so u can take it out :0 u ain got shit pinche cheerleader :uh:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 2 2009, 10:23 PM~12888431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alot of hattin to catch up on?? :dunno: 

people dont like you? 

its a full moon? 

bucket talk is hurting peoples feelings? 

all of the above?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2009, 09:28 PM~12888529
> *damn why everyone so uptight in here i just wanted to invite everyone to the individuals 11th ann. picnic in oklahoma and it went to ****** going back and forth about  stupid shit.
> *


nombre, homie, its all good


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:29 PM~12888548
> *si guey, el anano que te meti en el culo, yeah go to work, maybe one day u bust out with ur own lowlow, and stop cheerleading, but 4 now , don't get rid of them pom poms
> *


THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 11:20 PM~12888384
> *hey  ya  dejandonos  de  mamadas  bas a ir  oklahoma
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SI DIOS QUIERE AHI ESTARE....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 09:27 PM~12888511
> *ENANO    WHAT THE FUCK
> *


como vez este guey , que esta muy alto :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 11:23 PM~12888444
> *no me aguito  homie  si te acuerdas  te di lamano  en frente de todos  k no
> *


  SIMON HOMIE!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:34 PM~12888646
> * SIMON HOMIE!!!
> *


aww :tears: lol, ya dejense de mamadas and lets team up, to show the haters whats up, and give them motivation


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nd2-iQkQJY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 11:29 PM~12888548
> *si guey, el anano que te meti en el culo, yeah go to work, maybe one day u bust out with ur own lowlow, and stop cheerleading, but 4 now , don't get rid of them pom poms
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 09:34 PM~12888646
> * SIMON HOMIE!!!
> *


DOWNY BOILER I TU TAMBIEN JOTO I LOS MIRO I BE BACK ON APRIL .TU SABES HOMIE SI NO TE AGO ENOJAR QUIEN MAS AY TE GUACHO


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 09:36 PM~12888685
> *aww :tears: lol, ya dejense de mamadas and lets team up, to show the haters whats up, and give them motivation
> *


DAME UNA PARA YEBAR


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 11:39 PM~12888729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 2 2009, 11:30 PM~12888562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AINT MANIACOS OR ROOSTER BUT I HAVE HAD CARS LIKE IT AINT SHIT N AINT SCARED TO FUCK THEM UP OR HOP!!!!!!!!!!!  MORE TO COME JUNKS OR NO JUNKS!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 2 2009, 09:36 PM~12888685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y AHORA YO QUE HICE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 09:39 PM~12888729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chipper


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 2 2009, 09:41 PM~12888770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YO SOY MANIACO PERO NO SOY ROOSTER :tears: :tears: PERO HE IS BUILDING ME A CAR :biggrin: :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pull or shut up


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 11:45 PM~12888854
> *BITCH HJOPS HIGHER THAN THE STREETSHOW
> :0 YO SOY MANIACO PERO NO SOY ROOSTER  :tears:  :tears: PERO HE IS BUILDING ME A CAR  :biggrin:  :0
> *



Single, Double?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2009, 11:46 PM~12888873
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SINGLE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 2 2009, 11:39 PM~12888736
> *DOWNY BOILER  I  TU TAMBIEN JOTO  I  LOS MIRO  I BE BACK ON APRIL .TU  SABES  HOMIE  SI NO TE AGO ENOJAR  QUIEN  MAS  AY  TE GUACHO
> *


TAKE CARE HOMIE.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 11:39 PM~12888729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KING OF THA STREETS RITE THERE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 2 2009, 11:41 PM~12888777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH IS CLEAN BUT MY OLD CADDY WOULD HAVE GOT HIM WITH NO PROBLEM!!!! SO GET HIS ASS BACK INSIDE THE ROOF.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 11:56 PM~12889021
> *KING OF THA STREETS RITE THERE
> *



Single or Double? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 11:45 PM~12888854
> *BITCH HJOPS HIGHER THAN THE STREETSHOW
> :0 YO SOY MANIACO PERO NO SOY ROOSTER  :tears:  :tears: PERO HE IS BUILDING ME A CAR  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 2 2009, 11:59 PM~12889085
> *Single or Double? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HAPPENS HERE IS UR FAULT HOMIE!!!!! :biggrin: WAT UP HOMIE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 12:02 AM~12889120
> *WHAT HAPPENS HER IS UR FAULT HOMIE!!!!!  :biggrin:  WAT UP HOMIE
> *



:nono:... :biggrin: Que pasa Tony :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2009, 10:28 PM~12888529
> *damn why everyone so uptight in here i just wanted to invite everyone to the individuals 11th ann. picnic in oklahoma and it went to ****** going back and forth about  stupid shit.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 2 2009, 10:41 PM~12888774
> *I AINT MANIACOS OR ROOSTER BUT I HAVE HAD CARS LIKE IT AINT SHIT N AINT SCARED TO FUCK THEM UP OR HOP!!!!!!!!!!!   MORE TO COME JUNKS OR NO JUNKS!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 2 2009, 08:26 PM~12886510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE HOLD UP!!!!!!!!! YOU RIGHT THOUGH HOMIE!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 2 2009, 11:20 PM~12888374
> *all this mojo talk giving me a headache..  i'm out..
> *


you have to push the sap button :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2009, 10:55 PM~12887866
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: OLD PEOPLE AINT GOT SHIT TO DO BUT PISS ON THEM SELF AND PHOTOSHOP THE HOMIES PINCHE LATIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2009, 11:12 PM~12888220
> *besides shorty...
> boilers the only mother fucker here in houston with a chrome and paint hopper thats hittin inches...
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 09:08 AM~12891347
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 3 2009, 10:03 AM~12891552
> *:cheesy:
> *


pin'chay chee'know mary kone where you been?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 3 2009, 09:03 AM~12891552
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats up chino. :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 3 2009, 07:55 AM~12891510
> *  :biggrin:
> *



Wuz up Downy I got those 10 extra you requested homie.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 3 2009, 09:12 AM~12892035
> *Wuz up Downy I got those 10 extra you requested homie.
> *


cool thanks homie i can go pick em up this weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Rule #234, never give me your password. lol

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456963


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2009, 09:19 AM~12892108
> *Rule #234, never give me your password.  lol
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=456963
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 3 2009, 11:30 AM~12892237
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


mas puuuuuuuuuto!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2009, 09:31 AM~12892255
> *mas puuuuuuuuuto!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

mann hold up bout to go eat that FREE grandslam breakfast at denny's til 2pm :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2009, 10:10 AM~12891581
> *pin'chay chee'know mary kone where you been?
> *


been working like a slave :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 10:29 AM~12891696
> *whats up chino. :wave:
> *


nada, I pulled a you this weekend and went to a birthday party LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 3 2009, 11:26 AM~12892794
> *nada, I pulled a you this weekend and went to a birthday party LOL :biggrin:
> *


dont try to be like me!! LOL! i didnt go to a bday party this last weekend. not one this weekend either. gotta wedding though! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 12:28 PM~12892818
> *dont try to be like me!! LOL! i didnt go to a bday party this last weekend. not one this weekend either. gotta wedding though! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


only difference is:

-I didnt make any children cry

-I brought alcohol and didnt drink anyone else's

-I brought a present

-I didnt get drunk and danced on any tables singing any songs by Vincent Fernandez

-I didnt start any fights with any "nasty rucas"

-No one had to call me a cab when I went home

 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 3 2009, 09:29 AM~12891696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 3 2009, 11:40 AM~12892927
> *only difference is:
> 
> -I didnt make any children cry
> ...


lets be real. you make kids cry just walkin by them. :uh: 

i always bring a case of beer whenever i go to a party! thats automatic.  

i always bring a gift (aside from myself. :uh LOL!! JK!! but i do bring a present!

i only dance on tables when im workin... :ugh: LOL!! hell nah!! my ass would be breakin tables left and right. LMAO!!!

nasty rucas...uh yea i havent been to a party with any nasty rucas. :uh: and NO im not a nasty ruca!! :angry: 

i dont need a cab. i always got someone to give me a ride to my place! :biggrin: and they aint gettin booty either! :nono:

:roflmao: 

shut up chino!! you act like we've hung out before!! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 3 2009, 11:40 AM~12892927
> *only difference is:
> 
> -I didnt make any children cry
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2009, 11:51 AM~12893011
> *don't get all chiflada cause your chino is back.  put your chonies back on!
> :0
> *


chiflada...??? my chino?!?! :ugh: :roflmao: "WHATEVER FOOL!!!"

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2009, 12:51 PM~12893011
> *don't get all chiflada cause your chino is back.  put your chonies back on!
> :0
> *


whats been up cankles?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 12:52 PM~12893015
> *lets be real. you make kids cry just walkin by them. :uh:
> 
> i always bring a case of beer whenever i go to a party! thats automatic.
> ...


oh and I dont do what you just did LMAO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 11:52 AM~12893015
> *lets be real. you make kids cry just walkin by them. :uh:
> 
> i always bring a case of beer whenever i go to a party! thats automatic.
> ...


he make kids cry all the time..









oh.. and wtf you talking about a ride? your ass drives drunk ass hell.. and don't give a fk either. 

oh, and if you can't recognize the nasty ruca at the party.. its you. :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 12:52 PM~12893015
> *lets be real. you make kids cry just walkin by them. :uh:
> 
> i always bring a case of beer whenever i go to a party! thats automatic.
> ...


I scare them for some reason LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2009, 12:58 PM~12893092
> *he make kids cry all the time..
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 12:52 PM~12893015
> *lets be real. you make kids cry just walkin by them. :uh:
> 
> i always bring a case of beer whenever i go to a party! thats automatic.
> ...


wait a min, I just read that! Where did you say you worked? LMAO :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 3 2009, 11:57 AM~12893082
> *oh and I dont do what you just did LMAO
> *


ha....ha.....ha.... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2009, 11:58 AM~12893092
> *he make kids cry all the time..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

who drives drunk? :ugh: not me. :angel: LOL!!

fool i already said i wasnt the nasty ruca. go back and re-read fker! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 12:05 PM~12893176
> *:roflmao:
> 
> who drives drunk? :ugh: not me. :angel: LOL!!
> ...


yeah.. aight.. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 3 2009, 12:03 PM~12893154
> *wait a min, I just read that! Where did you say you worked? LMAO  :tongue:
> *


LOL!! shut up!! i dont do no dancin on tables. :twak: 

karakoe...well thats a different story. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2009, 12:07 PM~12893186
> *yeah.. aight..  :uh:
> *


shut up and go listen to "careless whisper" again. :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 10:08 AM~12893196
> *LOL!! shut up!! i dont do no dancin on tables. :twak:
> 
> karakoe...well thats a different story.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


you ready or not..............


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 01:08 PM~12893196
> *LOL!! shut up!! i dont do no dancin on tables. :twak:
> 
> karakoe...well thats a different story.  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Im putting a stripper pole at my house............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 3 2009, 12:15 PM~12893260
> *Im putting a stripper pole at my house............
> *


uh great! :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 3 2009, 12:15 PM~12893255
> *you ready or not..............
> *


no!!! hno: LOL!! my answer will never change scotty. :nono:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 01:39 PM~12893496
> *uh great! :ugh:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 01:41 PM~12893512
> *no!!! hno: LOL!! my answer will never change scotty. :nono:
> *


can't believe he's still after your culis. :buttkick:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 3 2009, 07:55 AM~12891510
> *  :biggrin:
> *


ey downy ay te caigo como alas 7 en tu house 2 replace homeboy windshield n door glass :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2009, 01:11 PM~12893705
> *can't believe he's still after your culis.  :buttkick:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 12:05 PM~12893176
> *:roflmao:
> 
> who drives drunk? :ugh: not me. :angel: LOL!!
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 3 2009, 02:27 PM~12894255
> *:cheesy:
> *


Dayum you!!! :angry: :buttkick: :twak:


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2009, 02:11 PM~12893705
> *can't believe he's still after your culis.  :buttkick:
> *


gotta keep trying sometimes


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 3 2009, 02:43 PM~12894397
> *Dayum you!!!  :angry:  :buttkick:  :twak:
> :roflmao:
> *


:angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 3 2009, 12:30 PM~12893830
> *ey downy ay te caigo como alas 7 en tu house 2 replace homeboy windshield n door glass  :cheesy:
> *


ya esta loco


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow page 2???? Never thought I'd see da day.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

team southside...
the malibu that was up for sale few weeks ago..
homie lil jorge bought..
ss lifted it real quick..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2009, 08:22 PM~12896865
> *team southside...
> the malibu that was up for sale few weeks ago..
> homie lil jorge bought..
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

southside buildning cars..


















painting bellys


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2009, 08:03 PM~12896698
> *Wow page 2???? Never thought I'd see da day.....
> *


MOST OF IT IS BULLSHIT!!! FKN TORTA EATING AND SHIT TAKING.... :0 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2009, 08:30 PM~12896958
> *southside buildning cars..
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YA PUTTING IN SOME GOOD WORK....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 06:30 PM~12896961
> *MOST OF IT IS BULLSHIT!!! FKN TORTA EATING AND SHIT TAKING.... :0  :uh:
> *


X1567854579


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 06:33 PM~12896988
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SEE YA PUTTING IN SOME GOOD WORK....
> *


yes sir, trying to get this duece done, so we can go bust some asses..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a real impala..









no capala...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2009, 06:51 PM~12897178
> *a real impala..
> 
> 
> ...


Sneak dissin...mayne..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone going to oklahoma this year?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2009, 06:59 PM~12897271
> *Sneak dissin...mayne..
> *


you know i gotta fuck with his fat ass..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2009, 07:01 PM~12897292
> *anyone going to oklahoma this year?
> *


Ha...here we go again....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2009, 07:01 PM~12897292
> *anyone going to oklahoma this year?
> *


Oh....and DEEEZZZ NUTTTZZ!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2009, 06:51 PM~12897178
> *a real impala..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 2 2009, 09:36 PM~12888690
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nd2-iQkQJY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

anybody on here tonigt  :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:wave:... :rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 3 2009, 09:00 PM~12898917
> *anybody on here tonigt    :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


They wasted there energy last night talmbout buckets n hoppin.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2009, 11:09 PM~12899059
> *They wasted there energy last night talmbout buckets n hoppin.....
> *


 :uh: need to hurrry up and bring ur bucket out before i retire!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:loco: :loco: :yes: :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2009, 11:20 PM~12899223
> *:loco:  :loco:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


que rollo con el pollo!!!!!! :biggrin: COMO VEZ A MI COMPADRE RAGALAC....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 09:22 PM~12899253
> *que rollo con el pollo!!!!!!  :biggrin:  COMO VEZ A MI COMPADRE RAGALAC....
> *


regalac, he cool people


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

YA TE MIRE CHOCHIRIOS........ WAT U DOING UP SO LATE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2009, 11:25 PM~12899295
> *regalac, he cool people
> *


wakylac is a good puto.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2009, 11:25 PM~12899295
> *regalac, he cool people
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 09:19 PM~12899204
> *:uh: need to hurrry up and bring ur bucket out before i retire!!!!!!
> *


Dats wat I'm waitin for....so I won't be in danger around ur buckets and bumpers n shit fallin of around my car!!!!! :0:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2009, 11:31 PM~12899393
> *wakylac is a good puto.
> *


 :roflmao: QUE ONDA HOMIE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2009, 09:25 PM~12899295
> *regalac, he cool people
> *


 its ragalac loco no regalac!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 11:33 PM~12899421
> *:roflmao: QUE ONDA HOMIE
> *


not much man. took my 10 yr old to jujitsu class and he made a gordito tap. lmao! funny as hell man, his dad was telling his son, "not again gordo!"


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> Dats wat I'm waitin for....so I won't be in danger around ur buckets and bumpers n shit fallin of around my car!!!!! :0:
> [/quote....
> 
> 
> THERE JUST CARS HOMIE, IF THEY FALL APART IS BECAUSE THEY ARE DOING GOOD INCHES AND WHEN THEY AINT GOOD ANYMORE I GET ANOTHER!!!!!  HOP THEM BITCHES TILL THEY FALL APART DONT BE SCARED.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > Dats wat I'm waitin for....so I won't be in danger around ur buckets and bumpers n shit fallin of around my car!!!!! :0:
> > [/quote....
> > THERE JUST CARS HOMIE, IF THEY FALL APART IS BECAUSE THEY ARE DOING GOOD INCHES AND WHEN THEY AINT GOOD ANYMORE I GET ANOTHER!!!!!  HOP THEM BITCHES TILL THEY FALL APART DONT BE SCARED.......
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2009, 11:36 PM~12899488
> *not much man.  took my 10 yr old to jujitsu class and he made a gordito tap.  lmao!  funny as hell man, his dad was telling his son, "not again gordo!"
> *


 :0 :0  DAMN, HEY GET HIM TO MAKE DEVIOUS68 TAP OUT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 11:40 PM~12899552
> *:0  :0    DAMN, HEY GET HIM TO MAKE  DEVIOUS68 TAP OUT!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: 



:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2009, 09:09 PM~12899059
> *They wasted there energy last night talmbout buckets n hoppin.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2009, 11:39 PM~12899535
> *Agreed.....to a point.....just cuz they bangin don't mean they gota be ragedy n fallin apart tho.....knowmsayin...
> *


WELL THEN SPONSER ME WITH SOME TIE WRAPS!!!!! :biggrin: AND SOME GORILLA GLUE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 11:42 PM~12899582
> *WELL THEN SPONSER ME WITH SOME TIE WRAPS!!!!! :biggrin: AND SOME GORILLA GLUE
> *


he needs the gorilla glue to keep his shoulder from getting out of socket.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2009, 11:41 PM~12899568
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :biggrin:
> *


EASY ON THA IMPALA U GONNA BREAK THAT BITCH FROM ALL THAT HOPPN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2009, 11:43 PM~12899601
> *he needs the gorilla glue to keep his shoulder from getting out of socket.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: OR MAYBE HE NEEDS TO STOP BEING A LIL BITCH AND STOP CRYING ABOUT EVERYTHING..... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 11:45 PM~12899622
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  OR MAYBE HE NEEDS TO STOP BEING A LIL BITCH AND STOP CRYING ABOUT EVERYTHING..... :0
> *


http://www.aybuey.com/forums/index!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 09:45 PM~12899622
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  OR MAYBE HE NEEDS TO STOP BEING A LIL BITCH AND STOP CRYING ABOUT EVERYTHING..... :0
> *


I gota hole bunch of gorilla glue and straps at work...but I won't be using that on my car..........and maybe if u build a car right u won't have to worry bout folks makin fun of ur buckets and u won't get all sentimental and emotional when people tell u it how they see it.........





Leaving ur brake pads and fender bolts aint gon getchu dat much more inches....seriously it aint that crucial.....lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2009, 11:48 PM~12899667
> *I gota hole bunch of gorilla glue and straps at work...but I won't be using that on my car..........and maybe if u build a car right u won't have to worry bout folks makin fun of ur buckets and u won't get all sentimental and emotional when people tell u it how they see it.........
> Leaving ur brake pads and fender bolts aint gon getchu dat much more inches....seriously it aint that crucial.....lol
> *



























FK U TALKIN ABOUT BITCH!!!! U WISH U COULD ROLL LIKE I DO, BUT EVERYONE IS ALWAYS GOOD AT ONE THING AND UR JUST ONE GOOD CHEERLEADER.... I DONT TALK ABOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT!!!!!! I DONT WANT TO POST PICS OF ALL MY CARS CAUSE IT MIGHT TAKE MORE THAT 10 PAGES.........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 4 2009, 12:05 AM~12899844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 10:05 PM~12899844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam dats a nice lac....when u fotoshop that??? Cuz I seen dat car since like 4 years ago and it aint never look dat clean hahahahaha.....and them other buckets are well..........just buckets........talk about SWIMMIN POOL PAINT!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2009, 12:12 AM~12899935
> *Dam dats a nice lac....when u fotoshop that??? Cuz I seen dat car since like 4 years ago and it aint never look dat clean hahahahaha.....and them other buckets are well..........just buckets........talk about SWIMMIN POOL PAINT!!!!!!!!
> *


LIKE I TOLD U ONCE, I'LL BE THE FIRST ONE TO SERVE UR FKN CAR WHEN BRING IT OUT!!!! MIGHT NEVER SEE THA STREETS THA WAY I SEE IT!!!!!!! HOW LONG U HAD THAT BUCKET FOR? I'VE BEEN OUT FOR A LONG TIME AND I CANT REMEMBER HOW MANY BUCKETS I'VE BUILT OR EVEN BROUGHT OUT TO THE STREETS!!!!!!! :biggrin: U FKN STUPID OR EITHER CRAZY CAUSE MY CADDY WAS CLEAN BEFORE SOMEONE WRECKED IT, ALSO HAD A 5WHEEL..... ASK UR BOY SLIM HE KNOWS!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 10:19 PM~12900037
> *LIKE I TOLD U ONCE, I'LL BE THE FIRST ONE TO SERVE UR FKN CAR WHEN  BRING IT OUT!!!! MIGHT NEVER SEE THA STREETS THA WAY I SEE IT!!!!!!! HOW LONG U HAD THAT BUCKET FOR? I'VE BEEN OUT FOR A LONG TIME AND I CANT REMEMBER HOW MANY BUCKETS I'VE BUILT OR EVEN BROUGHT OUT TO THE STREETS!!!!!!! :biggrin:  U FKN STUPID OR EITHER CRAZY CAUSE MY CADDY WAS CLEAN BEFORE SOMEONE WRECKED IT, ALSO HAD A 5WHEEL..... ASK UR BOY SLIM HE KNOWS!!!!
> *


MMMMMMMHHHHMMMMMM..........................DATS WAT THEY ALL SAY.........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SUP CALI I SEE YA PEEPIN DA SHIT TALKIN DOWN THERE......WAT UP WIT DA STANKIN LINCLON????


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2009, 07:30 PM~12896958
> *southside buildning cars..
> 
> 
> ...


OUR NEXT SOUTH SIDE HOPPER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2009, 07:51 PM~12897178
> *a real impala..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 3 2009, 10:05 PM~12899844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















*YOU BOUGHT THIS CADI FROM JOEY'S HYDRAULICS ??*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 4 2009, 12:32 AM~12900903
> *
> YOU BOUGHT THIS CADI FROM JOEY'S HYDRAULICS ??
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 3 2009, 11:52 PM~12900469
> *OUR NEXT SOUTH SIDE HOPPER
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

post a pic of your car noe!!! 


or you gonna wait to repaint it??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what's up mike. did your boy sell those bombs?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:32 PM~12900903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rightclicksaved owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2009, 10:22 AM~12902501
> *Rightclicksaved owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ay buey!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2009, 10:44 PM~12900343
> *SUP CALI I SEE YA PEEPIN DA SHIT TALKIN DOWN THERE......WAT UP WIT DA STANKIN LINCLON????
> *


still stankin...kinda scared to drive the bitch after what happened to thomas.. but its still around... for now.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 4 2009, 07:52 AM~12902308
> *post a pic of your car noe!!!
> or you gonna wait to repaint it??
> *


Now y would I have any pics of that pos????? 

Patience yung grass hoppa.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2009, 10:57 AM~12903772
> *still stankin...kinda scared to drive the bitch after what happened to thomas.. but its still around... for now.. :biggrin:
> *


Fuck dat put ya fire proof suit on and get da rollin!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2009, 11:08 AM~12903870
> *Fuck dat put ya fire proof suit on and get da rollin!!!!
> *


or mikey yu approved protective coating??? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2009, 11:25 AM~12904011
> *or mikey yu approved protective coating???  :biggrin:
> *


Knowmsayin....dats all u need....oh and make sure u get da right "kit".......ha


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2009, 11:30 AM~12904060
> *Knowmsayin....dats all u  need....oh and make sure u get da right "kit".......ha
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:ugh: uffin: :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2009, 03:19 PM~12905639
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 4 2009, 02:23 PM~12905688
> *:uh:
> *


wow coyote ugly lets go :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2009, 03:40 PM~12905837
> *wow coyote ugly lets go  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 4 2009, 02:25 PM~12905705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


negga plis lol BIIGGG SHHHEEEERLY post em up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2009, 04:43 PM~12905862
> *el bucket esta listo for next stop glass was installed yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> *


you talk to boiler already?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. my stock in Kellogg went down.. cause michael phelps hit the bong.  fool costing me money. imma go drown his ass now.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2009, 02:49 PM~12905910
> *mayne..    my stock in Kellogg went down.. cause michael phelps hit the bong.              fool costing me money.  imma go drown his ass now.
> 
> 
> ...



-1.44 (-3.21%) :rant: :rant:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2009, 02:49 PM~12905910
> *mayne..    my stock in Kellogg went down.. cause michael phelps hit the bong.              fool costing me money.  imma go drown his ass now.
> 
> 
> ...


You should try PAKEN FLAKES...if you're trying to lose more weight.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2009, 03:43 PM~12905862
> *el bucket esta listo for next stop glass was installed yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> negga plis lol BIIGGG SHHHEEEERLY post em up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 4 2009, 04:05 PM~12906032
> *-1.44 (-3.21%)  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

I got a 1963 Belair and 1964 Belair for sale.. you cant take them both for 3000.OBO or make an offer for juse one if thats waht you like. Both cars are solid and great for a new project. of if your looking for parts but the car take what you need then sell the rest. need these cars gone soon have to make room at the house. PM me if interested or call me at 281 832 1415 ask for matthew. 

1963:









































































1964:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 4 2009, 06:30 PM~12907406
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Feb 4 2009, 06:23 PM~12907353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at the gas pedal! OG right thurr!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is that an aftermarkey 4 way flasher or wut


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Feb 4 2009, 06:23 PM~12907353
> *I got a 1963 Belair and 1964 Belair for sale.. you cant take them both for 3000.OBO  or make an offer for juse one if thats waht you like. Both cars are solid and great for a new project. of if your looking for parts but the car take what you need then sell the rest. need these cars gone soon have to make room at the house. PM me if interested or call me at 281 832 1415 ask for matthew.
> 
> 1963:
> ...


Called about 63 but no answer.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I KNOW WE LOWRIDIN ROUND HERE BUT MY HOMIES TRUCK IS JUST OFF THA CHAIN......SIMPLE AND CLEAN
FEW MODS: SILVERADO SS KIT BUMPERS AND FRONT END.....HD HOOD REMOVED PRIVACY GLASS
EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2009, 07:35 PM~12908760
> *I KNOW WE LOWRIDIN ROUND HERE BUT MY HOMIES TRUCK IS JUST OFF THA CHAIN......SIMPLE AND CLEAN
> FEW MODS: SILVERADO SS KIT BUMPERS AND FRONT END.....HD HOOD REMOVED PRIVACY GLASS
> EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS
> ...


*SLIM THEY SELL RIMS FOR DUALLY'S ??*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 4 2009, 09:39 PM~12908815
> *SLIM THEY SELL RIMS FOR DUALLY'S ??
> *


YEA WE GOT A SET HERE NOW.....WHAT U WANNA DO


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2009, 07:40 PM~12908825
> *YEA WE GOT A SET HERE NOW.....WHAT U WANNA DO
> *


*PM SENT....*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 4 2009, 09:45 PM~12908909
> *PM SENT....
> *


PM RETURN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2009, 10:08 PM~12909221
> *:0
> *


que onda boiler, would you ride this?

www.cutlass.com


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

Man Hold up


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 08:26 PM~12886510
> *quando streetshow stops being a diva.  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2009, 08:15 PM~12909348
> *que onda boiler, would you ride this?
> 
> www.cutlass.com
> *


EPALE!!!! :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2009, 10:20 PM~12909416
> *EPALE!!!!  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2009, 10:20 PM~12909425
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I ALWAYS CHECK PROPERTIES FIRST I SAW MEATSPIN WAS LIKE HA GOT EM


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 4 2009, 09:25 PM~12909493
> *:biggrin:
> *


Que onda Homie?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

narajas


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Feb 4 2009, 06:23 PM~12907353
> *I got a 1963 Belair and 1964 Belair for sale.. you cant take them both for 3000.OBO  or make an offer for juse one if thats waht you like. Both cars are solid and great for a new project. of if your looking for parts but the car take what you need then sell the rest. need these cars gone soon have to make room at the house. PM me if interested or call me at 281 832 1415 ask for matthew.
> 
> 1963:
> ...


Hey, are'nt these the cars that were on craigslist?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

*Houston Stylez BBQ Plate sale Sunday at AutoZone in South Houston on Spencer HWY across from Show Palace. For $7 you get Brisket, Sausage, Rice, Beans, Bread and a Soda. Come Tatse Our Sausage. 
50% of profits to be donated to the Roland Mechell Fund. *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2009, 10:26 PM~12909496
> *I ALWAYS CHECK PROPERTIES FIRST I SAW MEATSPIN WAS LIKE HA GOT EM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2009, 10:22 AM~12902501
> *Rightclicksaved owned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HOUSTON TX... HOME OF THE PLAYAS AND PIMPS, HATERZ AND CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2009, 11:21 PM~12910184
> *HOUSTON TX... HOME OF THE PLAYAS AND PIMPS, HATERZ AND CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:  *


I SEE SOME ON HERE RITE NOW!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2009, 11:21 PM~12910184
> *HOUSTON TX... HOME OF THE PLAYAS AND PIMPS, HATERZ AND CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:
> *



*& BUCKETS* :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 4 2009, 09:45 PM~12910536
> *& BUCKETS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2009, 09:21 PM~12910184
> *HOUSTON TX... HOME OF THE PLAYAS AND PIMPS, HATERZ AND CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:
> *


:0: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 4 2009, 10:00 PM~12909877
> *
> *


x2


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2009, 08:41 PM~12886724
> *ya me voy, ya llego la diva de streetshow.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457415

check it out chevylo97


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2009, 12:02 AM~12910814
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457415
> 
> check it out chevylo97
> *


man, son of a bishes deleted the topic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 4 2009, 09:47 PM~12909740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2009, 02:45 PM~12905878
> *you talk to boiler already?
> *


 :biggrin: we got this mayne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2009, 10:21 PM~12910184
> *HOUSTON TX... HOME OF THE PLAYAS AND PIMPS, HATERZ AND CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:
> *


and groupies! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2009, 07:22 AM~12912953
> *and groupies! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2009, 08:15 PM~12909348
> *que onda boiler, would you ride this?
> 
> www.cutlass.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 5 2009, 10:37 AM~12913309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i guess you clicked it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2009, 09:07 AM~12913501
> *i guess you clicked it.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 4 2009, 02:49 PM~12905910
> *mayne..    my stock in Kellogg went down.. cause michael phelps hit the bong.              fool costing me money.  imma go drown his ass now.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a pair of side port return blocks for sale


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 4 2009, 09:31 PM~12909561
> *Hey, are'nt these the cars that were on craigslist?
> *


Yea but no real buyers...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 5 2009, 10:29 AM~12913703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know where theres some how much info worth to you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Feb 5 2009, 11:21 AM~12914185
> *Yea but no real buyers...
> *


prolly have better luck and make more, parting out both those cars and listing everything on ebay. just alot more work.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2009, 11:44 AM~12914909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Say mayne when u gon lay down da dam law over at marcassniggacustoms and gon go getyo car???? Heard they gota vice bolted down to it and using it ass a workbench...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 12:50 PM~12914958
> *Say mayne when u gon lay down da dam law over at marcassniggacustoms and gon go getyo car???? Heard they gota vice bolted down to it and using it ass a workbench...
> *


heard wrong homie.. go over and peep the progress.. its ok.. give permission to go look.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2009, 11:59 AM~12915030
> *heard wrong homie..    go over and peep the progress..  its ok..  give permission to go look.
> *


Fuck progress.....progress started 6months ago.....I'm talmbout finished.......and I might swing by today since I'm off so I can see da dents them jackstands puttin in da shop floor


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 12:03 PM~12915064
> *Fuck progress.....progress started 6months ago.....I'm talmbout finished.......and I might swing by today since I'm off so I can see da dents them jackstands puttin in da shop floor
> *


ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 01:03 PM~12915064
> *Fuck progress.....progress started 6months ago.....I'm talmbout finished.......and I might swing by today since I'm off so I can see da dents them jackstands puttin in da shop floor
> *


hattin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2009, 12:06 PM~12915095
> *hattin
> *


Just sayin...knowmsayin...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP H-TOWN!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 01:09 PM~12915116
> *Just sayin...knowmsayin...
> *


retirement wasn't for me...so i decided to add a little something to the LS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2009, 05:23 PM~12918097
> *retirement wasn't for me...so i decided to add a little something to the LS
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww shit


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 5 2009, 07:22 AM~12912953
> *and groupies! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2009, 09:15 PM~12909348
> *que onda boiler, would you ride this?
> 
> www.cutlass.com
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2009, 05:23 PM~12918097
> *retirement wasn't for me...so i decided to add a little something to the LS
> 
> 
> ...


I see ya!!!! Lookin good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2009, 06:23 PM~12918097
> *retirement wasn't for me...so i decided to add a little something to the LS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2009, 06:23 PM~12918097
> *retirement wasn't for me...so i decided to add a little something to the LS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

[I







MG]http://i43.tinypic.com/2mgqu0o.jpg[/IMG]this 87 lowrider blazer is 4 sale 1300 obo no offer is 2 small just need it gone it run and drive call me at 832 221 7348


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2009, 05:23 PM~12918097
> *retirement wasn't for me...so i decided to add a little something to the LS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2009, 06:23 PM~12918097
> *retirement wasn't for me...so i decided to add a little something to the LS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 5 2009, 08:45 PM~12919565
> *this 87 lowrider  blazer is 4 sale 1300 obo no offer is 2 small just need it gone it run and drive call me at 832 221 7348
> *


$250


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2009, 09:07 AM~12913501
> *i guess you clicked it.
> *


  :yessad: :happysad:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PAYASO'S49, cali rydah, switches4life, BIG_GUERO, KRAZYTOYZ, lvlikeg
BUENAS NOCHES MUCHACHOS .... :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 5 2009, 10:41 PM~12920277
> *$250
> *


<s>$300.95</s> 251.00


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

blue bellys bitch!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 5 2009, 07:23 PM~12918097
> *retirement wasn't for me...so i decided to add a little something to the LS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS FANCY BUT THAT SHIT AINT GONNA MAKE UR CAR HOP!!!!!  IF IT DONT HOP U MIGHT AS WELL LEAVE IT STOCK....... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2009, 11:09 PM~12920612
> *blue bellys bitch!
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 09:12 PM~12920654
> *CLEAN!!!!!
> *


that bitch kicked my ass..
next step.. pattern roof and dash..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2009, 11:14 PM~12920691
> *that bitch kicked my ass..
> next step.. pattern roof and dash..
> *


KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 09:15 PM~12920708
> *KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK......
> *


yep yep.. not even my car, but i sho am gon cruise this bitch..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:11 PM~12920642
> *LOOKS FANCY BUT THAT SHIT AINT GONNA MAKE UR CAR HOP!!!!!   IF IT DONT HOP U MIGHT AS WELL LEAVE IT STOCK....... :0
> *


Not everyone is into hoppin', me myself would rather see a car scrape.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 11:33 PM~12920924
> *Not everyone is into hoppin', me myself would rather see a car scrape.
> *


 :uh: U STILL HAVE TO HAVE THA POWER INCASE THEM HATTERZ WANNA PULL UP!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:35 PM~12920948
> *:uh:  U STILL HAVE TO HAVE THA POWER INCASE THEM HATTERZ WANNA PULL UP!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Fk all dat! ill scrape all over them. then laugh at them when there hoppers brake. 

planing some modifications to have the impala laying on the ground...question is how LOW can it go


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 09:36 PM~12920975
> *Fk all dat! ill scrape all over them. then laugh at them when there hoppers brake.
> 
> planing some modifications to have the impala laying on the ground...question is how LOW can it go
> *


i miss draggin my car...
once i get a daily im a tear apart the rear.. do a monster truck notch, with a chain bridge.., custom 2 link with a wishbone.. oh yea and a slip yoke..

i want that bitch to lock up high, and lay all the way out..
leave the bumper on 45s..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2009, 10:44 PM~12921085
> *i miss draggin my car...
> once i get a daily im a tear apart the rear.. do a monster truck notch, with a chain bridge.., custom 2 link with a wishbone.. oh yea and a slip yoke..
> 
> ...



Hell yea!!! love when a car scrapes or just sits low to the ground. I'm doing alot of research to see what route Im taking on the impala, I want that bitch to lay tha fk out. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 11:50 PM~12921202
> *Hell yea!!! love when a car scrapes or just sits low to the ground. I'm doing alot of research to see what route Im taking on the impala, I want that bitch to lay tha fk out. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 11:36 PM~12920975
> *Fk all dat! ill scrape all over them. then laugh at them when there hoppers brake.
> 
> planing some modifications to have the impala laying on the ground...question is how LOW can it go
> *


THATS TOO EASY FOR ME HOMIE, MY CHALLENGE IS HOW HIGH CAN U GET!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:52 PM~12921224
> *  :biggrin:
> *


I still remember that night down westheimer when you was lighting up the parking lot... i was like this :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 09:54 PM~12921244
> *I still remember that night down westheimer when you was lighting up the parking lot... i was like this :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2009, 09:44 PM~12921085
> *i miss draggin my car...
> once i get a daily im a tear apart the rear.. do a monster truck notch, with a chain bridge.., custom 2 link with a wishbone.. oh yea and a slip yoke..
> 
> ...


Gota make it scrape da bumper and then when da buckets pull up make it bang da bumper....iono das just me.....knowmsayin...


----------



## 87aerocoupe (Aug 14, 2006)

what up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:54 PM~12921243
> *THATS TOO EASY FOR ME HOMIE, MY CHALLENGE IS HOW HIGH CAN U GET!!!!!!
> *


Alot of fabbing done to tha floor and frame im not talkin about sittin low im talkin about laying down...  

Maybe I should just put a ton of WEIGHT in the trunk and front end see if it lays then huh? :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 10:55 PM~12921260
> *Gota make it scrape da bumper and then when da buckets pull up make it bang da bumper....iono das just me.....knowmsayin...
> *


Na maybe if i had a throw away car, but not a vert impala.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 09:56 PM~12921275
> *Alot of fabbing done to tha floor and frame im not talkin about sittin low im talkin about laying down...
> 
> Maybe I should just put a ton of WEIGHT in the trunk and front end see if it lays then huh? :cheesy:
> *


hatin!!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:55 PM~12921260
> *Gota make it scrape da bumper and then when da buckets pull up make it bang da bumper....iono das just me.....knowmsayin...
> *


UR JUST TALK HOMIE !!!!! :uh: KNOWMSAYIN


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 5 2009, 10:57 PM~12921291
> *hatin!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Just a thought...Maybe make it sit lower that way :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87aerocoupe_@Feb 5 2009, 09:55 PM~12921263
> *what up
> *


U need to come in here n post more often so we can see dat avi a lot!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12921202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what ya sayin..

one day ill do it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:58 PM~12921296
> *UR JUST TALK HOMIE !!!!! :uh:  KNOWMSAYIN
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 11:56 PM~12921275
> *Alot of fabbing done to tha floor and frame im not talkin about sittin low im talkin about laying down...
> 
> Maybe I should just put a ton of WEIGHT in the trunk and front end see if it lays then huh? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 IT WILL LAY FOR SURE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 5 2009, 11:54 PM~12921244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you workin this weekend puto???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 09:58 PM~12921305
> *Just a thought...Maybe make it sit lower that way :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 11:00 PM~12921316
> *:0 IT WILL LAY FOR SURE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: you ever go see the lac? called ya to tell ya i wasnt gettin it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 09:57 PM~12921289
> *Na maybe if i had a throw away car, but not a vert impala.
> *


Well true not ona vert...well if I had da money ill fuck up a vert to but I gota bucket ass fleet so ill just break it asap!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 10:03 PM~12921352
> *Well true not ona vert...well if I had da money ill fuck up a vert to but I gota bucket ass fleet so ill just break it asap!!
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 6 2009, 12:01 AM~12921333
> *:cheesy: you ever go see the lac? called ya to tell ya i wasnt gettin it.
> *


NAH HOMIE, BUT I PICK UP ONE ALREADY SHOULD HAVE IT ALL DONE UP BY MAGNIFICOS............  HOPE TO SEE RAGALAC IN THE HOP PIT IF NOT I'LL CATCH HIM ON THE PARKING LOT!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:04 PM~12921370
> *NAH HOMIE, BUT I PICK UP ONE ALREADY SHOULD HAVE IT ALL DONE UP BY MAGNIFICOS............   HOPE TO SEE RAGALAC IN THE HOP PIT IF NOT I'LL CATCH HIM ON THE PARKING LOT!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2009, 10:59 PM~12921312
> *its not that hard to do...
> 
> *


Not hard its just metal...but there is diffrent ways to do it so im just exploring all options


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:00 PM~12921317
> *that aint shyt you shoulda seen me on I-10 :biggrin:
> you workin this weekend puto???
> *


Na I been of for 2 days but I got some dude here down da skreet to do it so don't sweat it ******


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 11:00 PM~12921317
> *that aint shyt you shoulda seen me on I-10 :biggrin:
> 
> *


ya need drop tha top and light up tha street and put it on youtube. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 11:04 PM~12921370
> *NAH HOMIE, BUT I PICK UP ONE ALREADY SHOULD HAVE IT ALL DONE UP BY MAGNIFICOS............   HOPE TO SEE RAGALAC IN THE HOP PIT IF NOT I'LL CATCH HIM ON THE PARKING LOT!!!!!!!
> *


wont happen to be a navy blue one would it??? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 10:05 PM~12921384
> *Na I been of for 2 days but I got some dude here down da skreet to do it so don't sweat it ******
> *


thats racist!!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:05 AM~12921375
> *:0
> *


HES BEING ON MY LIST FOR A LONG TIME HOMIE, BUT HIS DAY WILL COME THE DAY HE BRINGS OUT THAT RAGALAC..... NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO BREAK HIM OFF WITH MY TOWNCAR!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:04 PM~12921370
> *NAH HOMIE, BUT I PICK UP ONE ALREADY SHOULD HAVE IT ALL DONE UP BY MAGNIFICOS............   HOPE TO SEE RAGALAC IN THE HOP PIT IF NOT I'LL CATCH HIM ON THE PARKING LOT!!!!!!!
> *


U don't wana see me when u gon see me....betta sel all them buckets and put on clean one together....there's a challenge for ya...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:05 AM~12921384
> *Na I been of for 2 days but I got some dude here down da skreet to do it so don't sweat it ******
> *


okay good luck then, been workin alot lately but Im about to take some time off.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 6 2009, 12:06 AM~12921393
> *ya need drop tha top and light up tha street and put it on youtube. :biggrin:
> *


slim has it on his phone :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:08 PM~12921428
> *HES BEING ON MY LIST FOR A LONG TIME HOMIE, BUT HIS DAY WILL COME THE DAY HE BRINGS OUT THAT RAGALAC..... NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO BREAK HIM OFF WITH MY TOWNCAR!!!!!!
> *


Bitch please......and u say I'm all talk :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 6 2009, 12:09 AM~12921443
> *okay good luck then, been workin alot lately but Im about to take some time off.....
> *


95 is about to be gone so if you change ur mind Ill have plenty of room


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 6 2009, 12:07 AM~12921409
> *wont happen to be a navy blue one would it??? :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:09 PM~12921443
> *okay good luck then, been workin alot lately but Im about to take some time off.....
> *


Hitta ***** up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 5 2009, 10:11 PM~12920642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pull up? in htown? what is someone gonna pull up with their bucket on back of a trailer?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:10 AM~12921475
> *Bitch please......and u say I'm all talk :uh:
> *


SO U TELLING ME UR READY??? HOW ABOUT U PUT UR CADDY AND I PUT MY TOWNCAR IN DA PIT FOR MAGNIFICOS AND WE THROW IN SOME MONEY ON IT SO IT WONT BE JUST TALK....  U AINT DOWN CAUSE UR NOT LOCO!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 5 2009, 10:08 PM~12921428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 on his behalf the lincoln is clean.. needs some chrome in my opinion but ia int nobody :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:15 PM~12921546
> *SO U TELLING ME UR READY??? HOW ABOUT U PUT UR CADDY AND I PUT MY TOWNCAR IN DA PIT FOR MAGNIFICOS AND WE THROW IN SOME MONEY ON IT SO IT WONT BE JUST TALK....   U AINT DOWN CAUSE UR NOT LOCO!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 12:14 AM~12921535
> *hattin
> pull up?  in htown?  what is someone gonna pull up with their bucket on back of a trailer?
> *


I ALSO HAVE SOME STREETS CARS FATTY DONT GET UR SELF TWISTED HOMIE!!!! AS A MATTER OF FACT DO U HAVE ROOM TO STORE 4 OF MY CARS IN UR YARD? IM SORRY ITS JUST THAT IM RUNNIN OUT OF ROOM HERE....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:12 AM~12921508
> *Hitta ***** up.
> *


call me after work tomorrow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:18 PM~12921593
> *I ALSO HAVE SOME STREETS CARS FATTY DONT GET UR SELF TWISTED HOMIE!!!! AS A MATTER OF FACT DO U HAVE ROOM TO STORE 4 OF MY CARS IN UR YARD? IM SORRY ITS JUST THAT IM RUNNIN OUT OF ROOM HERE....
> *


i do but homeowners assoc.. will fine a ***** :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:19 AM~12921603
> *i do but homeowners assoc.. will fine a *****  :angry:
> *


not mine or I woulda be fked along time ago :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:20 PM~12921614
> *not mine or I woulda be fked along time ago :biggrin:
> *


its because ur white... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:18 PM~12921595
> *call me after work tomorrow
> *


FUK ALL DAT PHONE SEX SHIT SHOOT ME A PRICE......U NO WAT U GOTA DO AND WAT I WANT DONE.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:21 AM~12921622
> *its because ur white... :cheesy:
> *


na the association has no power in this neighbor hood or no balls I should say (buncha old farts) :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:08 AM~12921431
> *U don't wana see me when u gon see me....betta sel all them buckets and put on clean one together....there's a challenge for ya...
> *


WELL HERE IS A CHALLENGE FOR U HOMIE I BET U MY TITLE FOR UR TITLE THAT I CAN BEAT U IN THE HOP!!! AND I BET U I GET MY FKN CAR CROME OUT HOPPING AND ON THE STREET FASTER THAN U!!!!!!!! FK TALKIN PUT SOME MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS BOY SO I CAN TAKE UR CAR AND UR MONEY AND SHOW U WHO UR FKN WITH!!!!!!!  MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALKS... THATS WHAT UR GONNA BE DOING AFTER I TAKE UR SHIT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 11:18 PM~12921593
> *I ALSO HAVE SOME STREETS CARS FATTY DONT GET UR SELF TWISTED HOMIE!!!! AS A MATTER OF FACT DO U HAVE ROOM TO STORE 4 OF MY CARS IN UR YARD? IM SORRY ITS JUST THAT IM RUNNIN OUT OF ROOM HERE....
> *


your street cars are buckets too.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:23 PM~12921653
> *na the association has no power in this neighbor hood or no balls I should say (buncha old farts) :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:19 AM~12921603
> *i do but homeowners assoc.. will fine a *****  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:24 PM~12921664
> *WELL HERE IS A CHALLENGE FOR U HOMIE I BET U MY TITLE FOR UR TITLE THAT I CAN BEAT U IN THE HOP!!! AND I BET U I GET MY FKN CAR CROME OUT HOPPING  AND ON THE STREET FASTER THAN U!!!!!!!! FK TALKIN PUT SOME MONEY WHERE UR MOUTH IS BOY SO I CAN TAKE UR CAR AND UR MONEY AND SHOW U WHO UR FKN WITH!!!!!!!   MONEY TALKS BULLSHIT WALKS... THATS WHAT UR GONNA BE DOING AFTER I TAKE UR SHIT
> *


wow!!!! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:25 PM~12921678
> *:biggrin:
> *


  i got fined for not pickin up my newspaper.. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:23 AM~12921641
> *FUK ALL DAT PHONE SEX SHIT SHOOT ME A PRICE......U NO WAT U GOTA DO AND WAT I WANT DONE.......
> *


Do you want me to do the job or the dude down the street??? I need to see what im workin with b4 I shoot any price. You want me to come by tomorrow after work or do you have plans with some fruity drinks after work?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Topic good tonight


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:15 PM~12921546
> *SO U TELLING ME UR READY??? HOW ABOUT U PUT UR CADDY AND I PUT MY TOWNCAR IN DA PIT FOR MAGNIFICOS AND WE THROW IN SOME MONEY ON IT SO IT WONT BE JUST TALK....   U AINT DOWN CAUSE UR NOTDRIVABLE WHEREVER THE FUCK I WANA GO.....HOT ENUFF TO HURT UR FEELINGS, AND UP TO MY STANDARDS NOW IF U WANA BUILD A CAR INA WEEKEND AND BE PROUD OF IT DO WAT U DO MY ***** BUT TILL MY SHIT READY BE PATIENT AND WAIT FOR ME TO BUST YO ASS CUZ U WILL BE DA 1ST ON MY LIST.........WETHER ITS THIS YEAR OR IN 5 YEARS *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 5 2009, 10:26 PM~12921695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 always get hyped b4 a big show or big picnic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 10:28 PM~12921709
> *I TELL U WAT.........MY CAR AINT HITTIN DA STREETS TILL ITS CHROMED OUT, ON SOME ZENNITHS,LOOKIN GOOD, DRIVABLE WHEREVER THE FUCK I WANA GO.....HOT ENUFF TO HURT UR FEELINGS, AND UP TO MY STANDARDS NOW IF U WANA BUILD A CAR INA WEEKEND AND BE PROUD OF IT DO WAT U DO MY ***** BUT TILL MY SHIT READY BE PATIENT AND WAIT FOR ME TO BUST YO ASS CUZ U WILL BE DA 1ST ON MY LIST.........WETHER ITS THIS YEAR OR IN 5 YEARS
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:26 AM~12921690
> * i got fined for not pickin up my newspaper.. :angry:
> *


not over here


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 12:24 AM~12921666
> *your street cars are buckets too.
> *


IT DONT MATTER BUT I HAVE SOMETHING TO CRUISE ON AND DONT HAVE TO GO UNDER COVER AND PARK ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE ROAD TO SEE WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING CAUSE I CAN JUST ROLL IN AND PARK MY RIDE AND HIT DA switch LIKE EVERYONE ELSE THAT HAS A LOWRIDER ON DA STREET!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 09:35 PM~12920948
> *:uh:  U STILL HAVE TO HAVE THA POWER INCASE THEM HATTERZ WANNA PULL UP!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


hold up.....did u say power or did u mean weight....because POWER and WEIGHT are 2 different things!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 5 2009, 10:29 PM~12921733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:26 PM~12921695
> *Do you want me to do the job or the dude down the street??? I need to see what im workin with b4 I shoot any price. You want me to come by tomorrow after work or do you have plans with some fruity drinks after work?
> *


I AINT GOT NO PLANS I TOLD U I WANTED U TO DO IT FROM DA GETGO........COME BY TOMORROW ILL B OFF.........AND DONT LEAVE ME HANGING........DA FASTER I GET THIS SHIT DONE THEFASTER I CAN MOVE TO NEXTPHASE......SO I CAN BUST TONYS ASS ALREADY AND HE CAN QUIT CRYING ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*SO WHO IS*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2009, 10:31 PM~12921761
> *hold up.....did u say power or did u mean weight....because POWER and WEIGHT are 2 different things!!!!
> *


depending on who u askin... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2009, 10:31 PM~12921761
> *hold up.....did u say power or did u mean weight....because POWER and WEIGHT are 2 different things!!!!
> *


HA..HEAVYBUCKETOWNED.............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:32 PM~12921782
> *SO WHO IS
> 
> 
> ...


deeeezzzzz nutttzzzzz
:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:31 AM~12921769
> *lucky u.. and a notice for leaving my trash can out after it was emptied..
> :0
> *


my fees are a lil higher for door to door trash pic up (old farts are lazy too)  we leave the cans at the back door... fk that draggin cans to the curb shyt :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:33 AM~12921804
> *deeeezzzzz nutttzzzzz
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:31 AM~12921775
> *I AINT GOT NO PLANS I TOLD U I WANTED U TO DO IT FROM DA GETGO........COME BY TOMORROW ILL B OFF.........AND DONT LEAVE ME HANGING........DA FASTER I GET THIS SHIT DONE THEFASTER I CAN MOVE TO NEXTPHASE......SO I CAN BUST TONYS ASS ALREADY AND HE CAN QUIT CRYING ALREADY :biggrin:
> *


Ill bring the HighLife


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:32 PM~12921782
> *SO WHO IS
> 
> 
> ...


VICTOR IS NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...........CLEAN,LOOK GOOD,CHROMED OUT AND BANGIN BUMPER.......A LIL HEAVY BUT HE STILL GOT IT......  



EVEN THO SOME OTHER BUCKET OWNERS BEG TO DIFFER...........THEY KNOW DA TRUTH.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:33 PM~12921818
> *my fees are a lil higher for door to door trash pic up (old farts are lazy too)   we leave the cans at the back door... fk that draggin cans to the curb shyt :biggrin:
> *


i wish.. i be that neegah luggin trash cans :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 5 2009, 10:32 PM~12921790
> *depending on who u askin... :biggrin:
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Feb 5 2009, 10:34 PM~12921825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yall need to make requirements so it would be clear.. driving or trailored.. weight no weight.. houston is picky like that :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:35 PM~12921838
> *Ill bring the HighLife
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12921709
> *I TELL U WAT.........MY CAR AINT HITTIN DA STREETS TILL ITS CHROMED OUT, ON SOME ZENNITHS,LOOKIN GOOD,  LETS DO THIS!!!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:35 AM~12921848
> *i wish.. i be that neegah luggin trash cans  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2009, 10:35 PM~12921861
> *true  :biggrin:
> *


i agree..but its all on the person..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 5 2009, 10:36 PM~12921879
> *:biggrin:
> yall need to make requirements so it would be clear.. driving or trailored.. weight no weight.. houston is picky like that  :biggrin:
> *


PSHHHHHHHHHHHH..............IN THAT CASE............NOBODY IS........


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*NEXT SHOW*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 5 2009, 10:37 PM~12921889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2009, 12:31 AM~12921761
> *hold up.....did u say power or did u mean weight....because POWER and WEIGHT are 2 different things!!!!
> *


U READY???? IT DONT MATTER WAT IT TAKES JUST DO IT!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 5 2009, 10:36 PM~12921879
> *
> yall need to make requirements so it would be clear.. driving or trailored.. weight no weight.. houston is picky like that  :biggrin:
> *


every hopper in htown :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:37 AM~12921884
> *
> *


Ill bring the







for ya :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:40 PM~12921933
> *Ill bring the
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:37 PM~12921889
> *ENOUGH OF THEM BITCH AS EXCUSES AND PULL THAT BITCH OUT HOMIE, WATS ALL U DID WAS ADD MORE WEIGHT AND PUT SOME SWIMMING POOL PAINT OVER SOME STICKERS AND UNSANDED PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:42 AM~12921948
> *:0
> *


might be too hard and not fruity enough for him.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:40 PM~12921933
> *Ill bring the
> 
> 
> ...


BRING IT FOR MY GIRL......I GOT SOME OF DAT LOOSE GOOSE N CRANBERRY JUICE IN DA FRIDGE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:40 PM~12921920
> *U READY???? IT DONT MATTER WAT IT TAKES JUST DO IT!!!!!
> *


ill be ready soon. i just put the 60 on the road. so that chapter is done. u want first on the hit list :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Boiler already made the challenge*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:35 AM~12921841
> *VICTOR IS NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...........CLEAN,LOOK GOOD,CHROMED OUT AND BANGIN BUMPER.......A LIL HEAVY BUT HE STILL GOT IT......
> EVEN THO SOME OTHER BUCKET OWNERS BEG TO DIFFER...........THEY KNOW DA TRUTH.....
> *


HOMIE GOT A CLEAN RIDE AND ITS HOPPIN BUT I AINT WORRIED ABOUT HIM, I WAITTING ON U!!!! ITS TRUE WAT VICTOR TOLD ME ABOUT U, I NEVER GONNA SEE U ON THA STREETS ROLLIN..... AND I DONT HAVE TO LIE ABOUT MY RADICAL HOPPER ITS GOT WEIGHT BUT ALL MY SINGLES ARE DRIVABLE AND DONT HAVE WEIGHT SO PULL UP SO U CAN ATLEAST TRY TO BUST ME....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 5 2009, 10:42 PM~12921955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im drinkin vodka and cran now


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:46 PM~12922017
> *HOMIE GOT A CLEAN RIDE AND ITS HOPPIN BUT I AINT WORRIED ABOUT HIM, I WAITTING ON U!!!! ITS TRUE WAT VICTOR TOLD ME ABOUT U, I NEVER GONNA SEE U ON THA STREETS ROLLIN..... AND I DONT HAVE TO LIE ABOUT MY RADICAL HOPPER ITS GOT WEIGHT BUT ALL MY SINGLES ARE DRIVABLE AND DONT HAVE WEIGHT SO PULL UP SO U CAN ATLEAST TRY TO BUST ME....
> *


 :0 no snitchin :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:46 PM~12922017
> *HOMIE GOT A CLEAN RIDE AND ITS HOPPIN BUT I AINT WORRIED ABOUT HIM, I WAITTING ON U!!!! ITS TRUE WAT VICTOR TOLD ME ABOUT U, I NEVER GONNA SEE U ON THA STREETS ROLLIN..... AND I DONT HAVE TO LIE ABOUT MY RADICAL HOPPER ITS GOT WEIGHT BUT ALL MY SINGLES ARE DRIVABLE AND DONT HAVE WEIGHT SO PULL UP SO U CAN ATLEAST TRY TO BUST ME....
> *


WHY U NOT WORRIED BOUT HIM??? CUZ U NO HE GON BUST YO ASS HU???? SO U TRY N PICK ON ME CUZ I AINT GOTA CAR, FATBOY CUZ HE AINT GOTA CAR, .............U TRIED TO GET ON SLIM BUT MY ***** BUST YO ASS AT TACO CABANA SO U HUSHMOUTHED............HMMMMMMMMMMMM THINK U WORRIED BOUT DA WRONG FOLKS HERE HOMIE.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn noe........man i duno what to say....what u gona do?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 10:49 PM~12922048
> *WHY U NOT WORRIED BOUT HIM??? CUZ U NO HE GON BUST YO ASS HU???? SO U TRY N PICK ON ME CUZ I AINT GOTA CAR, FATBOY CUZ HE AINT GOTA CAR, .............U TRIED TO GET ON SLIM BUT MY ***** BUST YO ASS AT TACO CABANA SO U HUSHMOUTHED............HMMMMMMMMMMMM THINK U WORRIED BOUT DA WRONG FOLKS HERE HOMIE.........
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:42 AM~12921955
> *4 MONTHS?????????????? TONY I BEEN KNOWING U FOR 5 YEARS AND THE ONLY CAR U GOT HIGHER THAN 40 INCHES IS DA ONE UR THE ASS HOLE I WANT TO SHUT!!!!!*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:51 PM~12922076
> *SO DO WE HAVE A BET OR ARE U STILL LOOKING FOR EXCUSES?UR THE ASS HOLE I WANT TO SHUT!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2009, 10:50 PM~12922056
> *damn noe........man i duno what to say....what u gona do?
> *


SAME THING I DO EVERY DAY PINKY............. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 10:52 PM~12922092
> *SAME THING I DO EVERY DAY PINKY............. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2009, 12:44 AM~12921978
> *ill be ready soon.  i just put the 60 on the road. so that chapter is done.  u want first on the hit list  :biggrin:
> *


IM ALREADY WAITTING HOMIE, IF IT HOPPING UR TALKING ABOUT I AINT NEVER SCARED.... WATS TAKING U SO LONG? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:51 PM~12922076
> *SO DO WE HAVE A BET OR ARE U STILL LOOKING FOR EXCUSES?UR THE ASS HOLE I WANT TO SHUT!!!!!
> *


A LIL FRUSTRATED I SEE.........................DUCKIN N DODGIN DA BIG BOYS MMMM MMMMMMM MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:53 PM~12922103
> *IM ALREADY WAITTING HOMIE, IF IT HOPPING UR TALKING ABOUT I AINT NEVER SCARED.... WATS TAKING U SO LONG? :biggrin:
> *


he said chrome and paint and rear moon roofs takin him so long.. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:47 AM~12922029
> *:0
> :roflmao:
> im drinkin vodka and cran now
> *


HIGHLIIIIFFFEE........... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 5 2009, 10:55 PM~12922133
> *he said chrome and paint and rear moon roofs takin him so long.. :cheesy:
> *


U SPEAKIN A DIFFERENT LANGUGE TO TONY HE NO NADA BOUT THAT........ :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:56 PM~12922146
> *HIGHLIIIIFFFEE........... :cheesy:
> *


i got a 12 pack of heineken


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:55 AM~12922133
> *he said chrome and paint and rear moon roofs takin him so long.. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:57 PM~12922167
> *:0
> *


hey i saw a pic or i wouldnt believe it either.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 10:53 PM~12922103
> *IM ALREADY WAITTING HOMIE, IF IT HOPPING UR TALKING ABOUT I AINT NEVER SCARED.... WATS TAKING U SO LONG? :biggrin:
> *


i aint scared either. like i said i just finished my 60 and i got in my cruiser skirts what u got in one of your street cars. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 10:57 PM~12922151
> *U SPEAKIN A DIFFERENT LANGUGE TO TONY HE NO NADA BOUT THAT........ :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:57 AM~12922163
> *i got a 12 pack of heineken
> *


I bring 2 to 3 container loads of heineken out of the POH everyday... I hate the stuff.... They sometimes give it to us at the warehouse....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i aint gona go back and forth with it, ill see you soon, no excuses. no trailers no weight. drive in and drive out.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 12:58 AM~12922175
> *hey i saw a pic or i wouldnt believe it either.. :biggrin:
> *


hes bringin the pop up sunroof back


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

AND AS OF RITE NOW I HAVE THE <span style=\'color:blue\'>HIGHEST HOPPER IN HOUSTON BESIDES SHORTY ON THE SCALE</span>...... I KNOW BOILER IS GONNA GET BIGGER INCHES SOON, BUT LIKE I SAID I AINT WORRIED ABOUT HIM CAUSE HE DONT RUN HIS MOUTH LIKE OTHER FOOLS IN HERE AND THATS THE ONLY REASON I BROUGHT OUT A RADICAL.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 5 2009, 10:59 PM~12922193
> *I bring 2 to 3 container loads of heineken out of the POH everyday... I hate the stuff.... They sometimes give it to us at the warehouse....
> *


NO GREY GOOSE WAREHOUSE????????? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 5 2009, 10:59 PM~12922193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2009, 01:00 AM~12922204
> *i aint gona go back and forth with it, ill see you soon, no excuses. no trailers no weight. drive in and drive out.
> *


   MAGNIFICOS? IF NOT LET ME KNOW WHEN?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:02 PM~12922235
> *NO GREY GOOSE WAREHOUSE????????? :cheesy:
> *


+1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 11:04 PM~12922253
> *    MAGNIFICOS?  IF NOT LET ME KNOW WHEN?
> *


hlc picnic?? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 11:01 PM~12922222
> *
> THATS ALL I WANTED TO HEAR HOMIE, THAT TELLS ME EVERYTHING ABOUT U!!!! THATS WHY SOMETIMES U JUST HAVE TO KEEP UR MOUTH SHUT IF U DONT HAVE SHIT TO BACK IT UP WITH!!!!! WHY IM NOT WORRIED ABOUT BOILER, HES MY HOMIE AND HES CAR IS DOING GOOD IT LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK BUT HE DONT HAVE A BIG MOUTH LIKE U DO, AND AS OF RITE NOW I HAVE THE <span style=\'color:blue\'>HIGHEST HOPPER IN HOUSTON BESIDES SHORTY ON THE SCALE</span>...... I KNOW BOILER IS GONNA GET BIGGER INCHES SOON, BUT LIKE I SAID I AINT WORRIED ABOUT HIM CAUSE HE DONT RUN HIS MOUTH LIKE OTHER FOOLS IN HERE AND THATS THE ONLY REASON I BROUGHT OUT A RADICAL.....
> *



UMMMMMMMMMMMMHUUUUUUU............DO WAT U DO.....................


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*NEXT SHOW TO SHOW EVERYONE WHOSE HOPPER IS DOING INCHES*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2009, 12:58 AM~12922184
> *i aint scared either.  like i said i just finished my 60 and i got in my cruiser skirts what u got in one of your street cars.  :biggrin:
> *


THATS MY HOMIE WITH THE SKIRTS, I SEE U LOOKING REAL GOOD, I SEE U MIGHT LEARN FAST!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 01:05 AM~12922271
> *UMMMMMMMMMMMMHUUUUUUU............DO WAT U DO.....................
> *


AFTER ALL THIS, I STILL THINK UR ALRITE!!!!!! :biggrin: BUT U STILL NEED TO HURRY THE FK UP AND BRING THAT CADDY OUT SO WE CAN RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 11:10 PM~12922334
> *AFTER ALL THIS, I STILL THINK UR ALRITE!!!!!! :biggrin:  BUT U STILL NEED TO HURRY THE FK UP AND BRING THAT CADDY OUT SO WE CAN RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:57 AM~12922151
> *U SPEAKIN A DIFFERENT LANGUGE TO TONY HE NO NADA BOUT THAT........ :0
> *


  KEEP THINKING THAT HOMIE!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 5 2009, 11:10 PM~12922334
> *AFTER ALL THIS, I STILL THINK UR ALRITE!!!!!! :biggrin:  BUT U STILL NEED TO HURRY THE FK UP AND BRING THAT CADDY OUT SO WE CAN RIDE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U KNOW U MY ***** .............BUCKET OWNIN ASS ***** BUT U MY *****........AFFTER I BUST YO ASS ILL EVEN BUY U SOME ICE CREAM SO U WONT CRY JUST LIKA LIL KID.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

KEN................WATCHA THINK........ :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:23 PM~12922475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:43 PM~12921970
> *BRING IT FOR MY GIRL......I GOT SOME OF DAT LOOSE GOOSE N CRANBERRY JUICE IN DA FRIDGE
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 5 2009, 11:27 PM~12922510
> *:0
> *


IM JUST RIGHT CLICK SAVING LIKE OTHER NIGAS DO ROUND HERE........ :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:0 SMELLS LIKE A TUBA IN HURRR....AN ANONYMOUS TUBA :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 5 2009, 11:34 PM~12922558
> *:0 SMELLS LIKE A TUBA IN HURRR....AN ANONYMOUS TUBA  :uh:
> *


 :0 :uh: .....................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:28 PM~12921709
> *I TELL U WAT.........MY CAR AINT HITTIN DA STREETS TILL ITS CHROMED OUT, ON SOME ZENNITHS,LOOKIN GOOD, TRY TO BUST ME....
> *


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 5 2009, 11:52 PM~12922092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:33 PM~12922550
> *IM JUST RIGHT CLICK SAVING LIKE OTHER NIGAS DO ROUND HERE........ :0
> 
> *


 :0 half a neegah said rightclicksavedowned.com


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

THATS ALL I GOTS TO SAY :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 12:23 AM~12922475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: remind me of chinas, should go with just chrome


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 6 2009, 06:51 AM~12923540
> *:uh:  remind me of chinas, should go with just chrome
> *


And u should just go to sleep n stay in off topic....:uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 08:16 AM~12923686
> *And u should just go to sleep n stay in off topic....:uh:
> *


sleep? i wish im in school, and off topic got boring
i say you get chrome ones tho


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 6 2009, 08:51 AM~12923540
> *:uh:  remind me of chinas, should go with just chrome
> *


NOT WITH AMERICAS STAMPED RING OF APPROVAL..... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 6 2009, 08:40 AM~12923824
> *NOT WITH AMERICAS STAMPED RING OF APPROVAL..... :0
> *


 :biggrin: i still say chrome is the only way to go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:23 PM~12922475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think white is cheap.......but the wheels look good :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2009, 08:52 AM~12923899
> *i think white is cheap.......but the wheels look good  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

im not gonna lie it looks good but it think if you have daytons and zeniths they need to be either chrome, gold, or a mixture of both


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 6 2009, 07:54 AM~12923913
> *:0
> 
> im not gonna lie it looks good but  it think if you have daytons and zeniths they need to be either chrome, gold, or a mixture of both
> *


i would never own another white car, but thats just me.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2009, 08:55 AM~12923919
> *i would never own another white car, but thats just me.
> *


white car? oh that 64 ht.. that you used those autozone pinstripe stickers on? 

classic. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

step ya'll game up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 6 2009, 12:19 AM~12921603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 10:04 AM~12924315
> *step ya'll game up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 latins manteca 2.0 truck!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 6 2009, 12:16 PM~12924944
> *:0 latins manteca 2.0 truck!
> *


 That warrior is looking at that busted truck thinking "y que chingadox es eso?!?!?"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 6 2009, 07:54 AM~12923913
> *:0
> 
> im not gonna lie it looks good but  it think if you have daytons and zeniths they need to be either chrome, gold, or a mixture of both
> *


I'm not gona lie either....if u gon own a impala it should be a 2door or a vert...or a mixture of both.....




:uh:......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 10:59 AM~12925375
> *I'm not gona lie either....if u gon own a impala it should be a 2door or a vert...or a mixture of both.....
> :uh:......
> *


hahaha... good comeback :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2009, 07:52 AM~12923899
> *i think white is cheap.......but the wheels look good  :biggrin:
> *


Shit u can put pink on some zs and they won't look cheap lol...na I feel wat u saying........but I gota ICE da fleetolac knowmsayin.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 11:00 AM~12925385
> *hahaha... good comeback  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2009, 01:04 PM~12925444
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: ...j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 6 2009, 12:16 PM~12925560
> *:uh: ...j/k :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 11:59 AM~12925375
> *I'm not gona lie either....if u gon own a impala it should be a 2door or a vert...or a mixture of both.....
> :uh:......
> *


:0 roberto got TryingToFixUpaRusty4doorPartsCar0wn3d


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 11:03 AM~12925413
> *Shit u can put pink on some zs and they won't look cheap lol...na I feel wat u saying........but I gota ICE da fleetolac knowmsayin.......
> *


tight white got a player feelin right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:|


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 01:23 AM~12922475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


full white barrel wouldve been nice


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 02:32 PM~12927665
> *full white barrel wouldve been nice
> *


Thought about it.......but want a lil more chrome tha the spokes.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 04:42 PM~12927767
> *Thought about it.......but want a lil more chrome tha the spokes.....
> *


i would pinstripe the edge of the powder coat so that there would be some kind of transition.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 02:45 PM~12927802
> *i would pinstripe the edge of the powder coat so that there would be some kind of transition.
> *


Maybe ina eggroll white??? Or honda civic grey color???? Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2009, 03:30 PM~12927640
> *:|
> *


you want Z's for your yukon huh? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 03:55 PM~12927890
> *you want Z's for your yukon huh?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:

fk a yukon. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 04:54 PM~12927877
> *Maybe ina eggroll white??? Or honda civic grey color???? Hmmmmmm.......
> *


no use being an asshole noe paint them ''border hopping green" :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 03:54 PM~12927877
> *Maybe ina eggroll  white??? Or honda civic grey color???? Hmmmmmm.......
> *


 :0 sneak dissin' the chino. mayne..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 04:55 PM~12927890
> *you want Z's for your yukon huh?  :uh:
> *


what ever happend to that yukon? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 02:56 PM~12927900
> *no use being an asshole noe  paint them ''border hopping green" :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmm.......now dats a good color name for my green fleetwood


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 04:54 PM~12927877
> *Maybe ina eggroll white??? Or honda civic grey color???? Hmmmmmm.......
> *


dont diss the Honda pootoe, when gas gets back to $4/gallon, my civic wont look to bad


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 03:57 PM~12927919
> *what ever happend to that yukon? :0
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Feb 6 2009, 03:57 PM~12927919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you fit in a honda? know i don't. so ain't hating,, just askin.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 02:59 PM~12927933
> *dont diss the Honda pootoe, when gas gets back to $4/gallon, my civic wont look to bad
> *


Gas can go to 10 dollrs for all I give a fuck....I can see my job from my house......ill just strap my js up and get da walkin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 04:01 PM~12927948
> *she didn't play her cards right.
> *


yea....thats what happened. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 6 2009, 04:02 PM~12927958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we know


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 04:05 PM~12927980
> *heres my plan when gas hits $4 again..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

uh huh.... LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 03:05 PM~12927980
> *heres my plan when gas hits $4 again..
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...just make sure the reinforced parts of da wackback make it on dat and you'll be aight....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2009, 04:08 PM~12928002
> *:roflmao:
> 
> uh huh.... LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


think i'm joking? way economy is.. thats gonna be me. going down westpark tollway doing 30 mph.. singing "they see me rollin, they hatin'"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 04:54 PM~12927877
> *Maybe ina eggroll white??? Or honda civic grey color???? Hmmmmmm.......
> *


don't forget some TYPE-R stickers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 04:11 PM~12928033
> *Ha...just make sure the reinforced parts of da wackback make it on dat and you'll be aight....
> *


oh.. once wackback leaves marco's.. scooter going in..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 04:11 PM~12928037
> *think i'm joking? way economy is..  thats gonna be me. going down westpark tollway doing 30 mph..  singing "they see me rollin, they hatin'"
> *


cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 05:01 PM~12927948
> *she didn't play her cards right.
> you fit in a honda?    know i don't.      so ain't hating,, just askin.
> *


Barely :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2009, 05:03 PM~12927964
> *yea....thats what happened. :biggrin:
> *


Tisk tisk


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 05:05 PM~12927980
> *heres my plan when gas hits $4 again..
> 
> 
> ...


Your asscheeks gonna scrap the street on each side, youd be savin $$$ though lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 04:30 PM~12928258
> *Your asscheeks gonna scrap on each side, youd be savin $$$ though lol
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 04:28 PM~12928233
> *Tisk tisk
> *


 :uh: 

SHUT UP!! LOL!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 03:30 PM~12928258
> *Your asscheeks gonna scrap the street on each side, youd be savin $$$ though lol
> *


He scrape them asscheeks he'd be losing weight and saving gas at da same time........can't go wrong wit it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2009, 05:35 PM~12928303
> *:uh:
> 
> SHUT UP!! LOL!!
> *


finally realizing the "errors" of your ways?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 04:48 PM~12928471
> *finally realizing the "errors" of your ways?
> *


errors of my ways?!?!? :roflmao: its my way or the highway!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2009, 04:51 PM~12928504
> *errors of my ways?!?!? :roflmao: its my way or the highway!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2009, 05:51 PM~12928504
> *errors of my ways?!?!? :roflmao: its my way or the highway!!!  :biggrin:
> *


no Yukon = no highway


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 03:58 PM~12928593
> *no Yukon = no highway
> *


Ha....owned....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 04:58 PM~12928593
> *no Yukon = no highway
> *


 :roflmao: 

that is quite ok. :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

found it!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum you!!! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2009, 05:09 PM~12928713
> *dayum you!!! :angry:
> *


 :angry: now now! dont push it or ill post them everywhere! :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 6 2009, 06:14 PM~12928765
> *:angry: now now! dont push it or ill post them everywhere! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 6 2009, 06:07 PM~12928701
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that is quite ok.  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry, I wont leave you stranded, Ill pick you up in the honda LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 6 2009, 05:14 PM~12928765
> *:angry: now now! dont push it or ill post them everywhere! :cheesy:
> *


do it.. pussy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 06:18 PM~12928822
> *dont worry, I wont leave you stranded, Ill pick you up in the honda LOL
> *


NOW U KNOW HOW EXPECT TO FIT HER IN??????????????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 06:19 PM~12928833
> *do it.. pussy
> *


 :yes:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12928833
> *do it.. pussy
> *


 :uh: fuck you! no!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 05:20 PM~12928845
> *:yes:
> *


fuck you too! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 6 2009, 06:20 PM~12928839
> *NOW U KNOW HOW EXPECT TO FIT HER IN??????????????
> *


barely, means there is still a lil room  whats been up man


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 6 2009, 06:25 PM~12928898
> *fuck you too! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 6 2009, 06:25 PM~12928898
> *fuck you too! :angry:
> *


put it up, or shut it up :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 05:55 PM~12929202
> *put it up, or shut it up  :angry:
> *


 :angry: no bitch! go look for it!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 6 2009, 05:24 PM~12928888
> *:uh: fuck you! no!
> *


ain't like you risking not scoring.. cause you post it.. you never gonna get none anyway.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 6 2009, 06:57 PM~12929230
> *:angry: no bitch! go look for it!
> *


why should I look when you have it telling everyone you are gonna post it 7 times a day only to say "never mind" LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2009, 05:12 PM~12928039
> *don't forget some TYPE-R stickers.
> *


whats the deal latin, you racist fuk LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 05:55 PM~12929202
> *put it up, or shut it up  :angry:
> *


regalize 07'


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 07:29 PM~12929497
> *regalize 07'
> *


you mean regalize ???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 06:31 PM~12929517
> *you mean regalize ???
> *


 yeah that


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMN!! missed a lot of drama last nite, :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2009, 06:08 PM~12929790
> *DAMN!! missed a lot of drama last nite,  :biggrin:
> *


Puro wiri wiri u aint miss shit.....u no how we gets down.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 06:10 PM~12929807
> *Puro wiri wiri u aint miss shit.....u no how we gets down.......
> *


lol, yup, and its all good, i'm not worrie about hoppin agains robert, tony, or big brown, because i know them very well, but im very interesting on hoppin against them dallas boys at the first wego tour show :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2009, 08:15 PM~12929841
> *lol, yup, and its all good, i'm not worrie about hoppin agains robert, tony, or big brown, because i know them very well, but im very interesting on hoppin against them dallas boys  at the first wego tour show :0  :biggrin:
> *


como vez al lone star dise que va a sacar un hopper!!!!!! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2009, 08:08 PM~12929790
> *DAMN!! missed a lot of drama last nite,  :biggrin:
> *


TE PERDISTE LA NOVELA WUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 6 2009, 06:18 PM~12929872
> *como vez al lone star dise que va a sacar un hopper!!!!!! :0
> *


well, good for my homie, single? double?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2009, 06:39 PM~12930051
> *ONE THING IS GOT 2 B CLEAR, I DN'T CARE WHO IT IS, WHOEVER IS HOPPIN  BIG INCHES ARE USING SOME KIND OF WIEGHT, ME  I GOT 300 POUNDS AND 14 BATTS, BUT THATS IT!!!!, OTHERS USE NO WEIGHT , BUT!! THEY HAVE 100 POUND BATTS, AND THE ONES WITH REGULAR BATTS HAVE A 4CILYNDER ALUMINUM ENGINE ON THE FRONT :biggrin: , BUT AT THE END NO MATTR HOW MUCH WEIGHT U HAVE, IF U DON;T HAVE THE POWER , U AINT GONA HOP
> TALKNG ABOUT STREET HOPPERS OFCOURSE
> *


stop snitching :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 6 2009, 06:41 PM~12930066
> *stop snitching  :biggrin:
> *


stopsnitchingin2009.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 6 2009, 06:54 PM~12930092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


x10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 6 2009, 07:15 PM~12929389
> *whats the deal latin, you racist fuk LOL
> *


i don't hate chinos. i just hate the way their breath smells like ass. :burn:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2009, 11:23 PM~12922475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOK NICE WITH SOME SILVER LEAF OUTLINED IN GRAY OR BLACK OR JUST SOME GRAY PINSTRIPE......*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 6 2009, 09:52 PM~12931413
> *LOOK NICE WITH SOME SILVER LEAF OUTLINED IN GRAY OR BLACK OR JUST SOME GRAY PINSTRIPE......
> *


 same pinstripin as on the car....silverleaf n light grey....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 10:21 PM~12931715
> * same pinstripin as on the car....silverleaf n light grey....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 6 2009, 10:36 PM~12931854
> *:thumbsup:
> *


U bolt up da zeniths on da lac yet????


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 10:40 PM~12931894
> *U bolt up da zeniths on da lac yet????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2009, 07:15 PM~12929841
> *lol, yup, and its all good, i'm not worrie about hoppin agains robert, tony, or big brown, because i know them very well, but im very interesting on hoppin against them dallas boys  at the first wego tour show :0  :biggrin:
> *


WERE GOING TO SHOW THEM DALLAS BOYS HOW WE ROLL


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


Remember Mason Park and Mexican Park? That was the shit......... uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Or the Alliance car audio car shows & the lowrider shows @ Trader's Village & @ the Astrohall


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 7 2009, 01:26 AM~12932621
> *Or the Alliance car audio car shows & the lowrider shows @ Trader's Village & @ the Astrohall
> *


fk Alliance.. remember when they moved it to the Horse Track.. after setup.. they tried saying we couldnt leave and come back.. without paying entry fee.. even though our cars where there. then baking on a hot ass parking lot.. no shade.. water $5 a bottle.. fk that.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I think their out of business


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 7 2009, 01:33 AM~12932664
> *I think their out of business
> *


fk em anyway.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2009, 12:28 AM~12932634
> *fk Alliance..  remember when they moved it to the Horse Track..  after setup.. they tried saying we couldnt leave and come back.. without paying entry fee..  even though our cars where there.    then baking on a hot ass parking lot.. no shade..  water $5 a bottle..  fk that.
> *


i hated that show...fuckin no shade nothing but parking lot


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Remember Low Times? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 7 2009, 01:20 AM~12932170
> *WERE GOING TO SHOW THEM DALLAS BOYS HOW WE ROLL
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 7 2009, 12:42 AM~12932712
> *Remember Low Times? :biggrin:
> *


yep..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2009, 08:28 PM~12929970
> *well, good for my homie, single? double?
> *


DIDNT SAY MUCH BUT WILL HAVE TO SEE WAT THE LONE IS GOT UP HIS SLEEVE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

orange show car show,was prolly coolest small show i been to.. free beer.. no entry fee.. plenty of shade.. good times  even with the freaky hippie types there. lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 6 2009, 11:01 PM~12932072
> *:yes:
> *


Pics????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT UP ROBERT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wussup wussup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2009, 12:49 AM~12932753
> *orange show car show,was prolly coolest small show i been to..  free beer..  no entry fee..    plenty of shade..  good times    even with the freaky hippie types there.  lol
> *


yea, it was a good show.. chilled and laid back..
shade under them tree...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2009, 11:59 AM~12925375
> *I'm not gona lie either....if u gon own a impala it should be a 2door or a vert...or a mixture of both.....
> :uh:......
> *


:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one has shorty headers laying around? i need some for a 350


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 7 2009, 10:17 AM~12934086
> *any one has shorty headers laying around? i need some for a 350
> *


u can get them on ebay for under 100.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2009, 06:03 PM~12929290
> *ain't like you risking not scoring.. cause you post it..    you never gonna get none anyway.
> *


 :uh: you posted the pic up pendejo!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 7 2009, 11:34 AM~12934509
> *
> *


wass up cali we be at San Bernardino in July . for the LRM :0 are u going?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 7 2009, 12:21 PM~12934430
> *:uh: you posted the pic up pendejo!
> *


oh.. that pic. everybody seen that one.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2009, 03:44 PM~12935663
> *oh.. that pic.  everybody seen that one.
> *


 :uh: so why you all beggin for then?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 7 2009, 03:52 PM~12935721
> *:uh: so why you all beggin for then?
> *


nobody beggin.. just pointing out you skurred to post the pic.. cause you have a crush on her. :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

*Houston Stylez BBQ Plate sale Sunday at AutoZone in South Houston on Spencer HWY across from Show Palace. For $7 you get Brisket, Sausage, Rice, Beans, Bread and a Soda. Come Tatse Our Sausage. 
50% of profits to be donated to the Roland Mechell Fund. *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 6 2009, 11:20 PM~12932170
> *WERE GOING TO SHOW THEM DALLAS BOYS HOW WE ROLL
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2009, 03:56 PM~12935748
> *nobody beggin..  just pointing out you skurred to post the pic.. cause you have a crush on her.    :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: no sir. i do not have a crush on her.  but she asked not to post any of her pics.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2009, 12:49 AM~12932753
> *orange show car show,was prolly coolest small show i been to..  free beer..  no entry fee..    plenty of shade..  good times    even with the freaky hippie types there.  lol
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2009, 01:05 AM~12932842
> *Pics????
> *











:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 7 2009, 06:41 PM~12936353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

anybody know when does the rodeo start?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 7 2009, 02:57 PM~12935752
> *Houston Stylez BBQ Plate sale Sunday at AutoZone in South Houston on Spencer HWY across from Show Palace. For $7 you get Brisket, Sausage, Rice, Beans, Bread and a Soda. Come Tatse Our Sausage.
> 50% of profits to be donated to the Roland Mechell Fund.
> *


what time


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 7 2009, 06:00 PM~12936158
> *:uh: no sir. i do not have a crush on her.   but she asked not to post any of her pics.
> *


so you are a gentleman? Okay then


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN...

HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL PICNIC
4/26/09

*LOCATION..TBA*
*$$$$CASH PRIZES FOR HOP,TUGOWAR AND TIRE TOSS$$$$*

AWARDS FOR BEST LOWRIDER CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE
FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 7 2009, 02:57 PM~12935752
> *Houston Stylez BBQ Plate sale Sunday at AutoZone in South Houston on Spencer HWY across from Show Palace. For $7 you get Brisket, Sausage, Rice, Beans, Bread and a Soda. Come Tatse Our Sausage.
> 50% of profits to be donated to the Roland Mechell Fund.
> *


SORRY BUT EMPIRE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO ATTEND ..WE ARE HAVING ARE 6YR ANNIVERSARY PARTY TOMORROW....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 7 2009, 04:41 PM~12936353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see somebody from maniacos bought nenes old lac......:thumbsup:......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2009, 05:52 PM~12936722
> *Nice to see somebody from maniacos bought nenes old lac......:thumbsup:......
> *


damn, that was nenes?, clean ass caddy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2009, 05:58 PM~12936413
> *what time
> *


we're going to *try *to start sellin by 11am


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2009, 05:56 PM~12936748
> *damn, that was nenes?, clean ass caddy
> *


Yeap...had it up for sale a while back...I was even gona copy that leafing but had do somethin a lil different....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2009, 06:13 PM~12936847
> *Yeap...had it up for sale a while back...I was even gona copy that leafing but had do somethin a lil different....
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 7 2009, 06:10 PM~12936832
> *we're going to try to start sellin by 11am
> *


cool hope it dont rain i wanna go in the sixty


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey Houston,

I have a question I would like help with. If you've been to a wedding in the Houston area, what are some good places for Ceremony/Reception....non-religious as we are not getting married in a church. My gal is researching Vegas, but I wanna make sure we have no options in Houston...

We looked up a spot at some Kwik Kopy campus in Katy, but it was severely "Texan" themed, we are looking for something ballroomish as we are trying to have a venetian ball/masquerade type wedding this year on Halloween. No retarded halloween costumes, just nice dress and a venetian mask or half mask.

Other spots we saw are the Oak Room in the second floor of One's A Meal on Westheimer near Montrose intersection. Vargos is another. The second floor of Maggiano's in the Galleria area. Brady's Landing in the hood...well...its in the hood. Pine Forest Country club in Katy on Clay Rd.

We have some spots for reception, but would like an area that can handle both the ceremony and reception.

If anyone has any input, advice, help or feedback hit me up if you have my number or email me [email protected]

This is a honest and serious request, so anyone with BS advice about not doing it, or some lame ass suggestion like las palmas (you never know on here), please keep that to yourself. Thanks.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whats good H-Town!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Feb 7 2009, 06:26 PM~12936566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


harmony wedding chapel on 45.  D&I still open too.. lol 



j/k.. you try bradys landing? theres also that place on broadway now.. outside dont look like much..but inside is actually nice.. was surprised when i went to a wedding there.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2009, 08:44 PM~12937434
> *what a ***
> make sure you spell check flyer  goffy.
> harmony wedding chapel on 45.      D&I still open too..  lol
> ...


You taking about that Shaffaii's place across from the bank sorta...it has all those quinceanera posters outside. Yeah dont look like much outside, been inside before. Will have to swing by with my chick and see what she thinks. Its up to her since her parents fitting the bill and they got the funds.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 7 2009, 08:52 PM~12937478
> *You taking about that Shaffaii's place across from the bank sorta...it has all those quinceanera posters outside.  Yeah dont look like much outside, been inside before. Will have to swing by with my chick and see what she thinks. Its up to her since her parents fitting the bill and they got the funds.
> *


yeah..there.. posters make place look cheesy from outside.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 7 2009, 07:36 PM~12937365
> *hey Houston,
> 
> I have a question I would like help with.  If you've been to a wedding in the Houston area, what are some good places for Ceremony/Reception....non-religious as we are not getting married in a church.  My gal is researching Vegas, but I wanna make sure we have no options in Houston...
> ...


do it in your backyard and bbq and drink afterwards.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2009, 09:00 PM~12937565
> *do it in your backyard and bbq and drink afterwards.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2009, 09:00 PM~12937565
> *do it in your backyard and bbq and drink afterwards.
> *


my gals parents have about 250 acre ranch out in Waller...and THAT is the best option as there are no limits on headcount, time, etc. The problem is that its too far out for people to go out and there isnt any lighting out there and I dont want drunks crashing after their long drive home....we considered busing people in and out...but that means everyone comes and goes at same time. the ranch has a pond and can be scenicly decorated.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 7 2009, 09:12 PM~12937648
> *my gals parents have about 250 acre ranch out in Waller...and THAT is the best option as there are no limits on headcount, time, etc. The problem is that its too far out for people to go out and there isnt any lighting out there and I dont want drunks crashing after their long drive home....we considered busing people in and out...but that means everyone comes and goes at same time.  the ranch has a pond and can be scenicly decorated.
> *


their problem. or with all that acreage tell em to bring tents and camp out. have barn fire, with roasted marshmellows. mayne. 


my cousin has his wedding receptiong on a ranch out past alvin i think.. i had no idea.. showed up in double breasted suit.. gators..and godfather hat.. walkin around on some ranch, most everybody else there was chunts in boots.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Anyone wnna come help slice sausage? I have about 15 pound cut and 40 more to go. :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 7 2009, 10:54 PM~12937921
> *Anyone wnna come help slice sausage? I have about 15 pound cut and 40 more to go.  :angry:
> *


And before anyone says it your nuts can't help there is already enough sausage.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 7 2009, 06:41 PM~12936353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2009, 11:36 PM~12938796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2009, 05:52 PM~12936722
> *Nice to see somebody from maniacos bought nenes old lac......:thumbsup:......
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 8 2009, 10:36 AM~12941215
> *
> *


Ask em to sell me dat trunk on it....how much shipped to 77379???? :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2009, 05:25 PM~12943594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne....boy fredo said he want to get dat FINELINE touch !!!! Looks good...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Ready to cruise.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like its working,...
good job for the big bitch


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

We would like to thank everyone who came out and supported the BBQ today. Thomas even came by and picked up a few pounds of brisket.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 8 2009, 07:09 PM~12944002
> *Ready to cruise.
> 
> 
> *


you been smokin too much weed. i think :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 8 2009, 07:19 PM~12944136
> *We would like to thank everyone who came out and supported the BBQ today. Thomas even came by and picked up a few pounds of brisket.
> *


  


but bbq was better last time. :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 06:21 PM~12944152
> *you been smokin too much weed.  i think  :uh:
> *


Say no to drugs!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 08:21 PM~12944160
> *
> but bbq was better last time.    :uh:
> *


Yea I know our pit fell through at the last minute and we had to cook the briskets a few at a time in a small pit so they got a few hours cook time instead of the 12 hours we did last time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 8 2009, 07:30 PM~12944253
> *Yea I know our pit fell through at the last minute and we had to cook the briskets a few at a time in a small pit so they got a few hours cook time instead of the 12 hours we did last time.
> *


oh. that sucks. o well.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here are some pics from today.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

them ******


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 8 2009, 06:37 PM~12944331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its ok.. im gettin me a free car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 8 2009, 07:35 PM~12944315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 bet he telling em "we don't like your kind around here boy"


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

priority mail!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 19 2009, 10:34 PM~12756111
> *KING OF THE STREETS RIGHT NOW THE 550 BENZ
> 
> 
> ...


boy boy boy..............i tell ya.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 8 2009, 08:08 PM~12944658
> *boy boy boy..............i tell ya.........
> *


still gay.. even those super pokers.. poor benz.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 06:39 PM~12944357
> *:scrutinize:
> :0      bet he telling em "we don't like your kind around here boy"
> *


ha it does look like that though...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 07:10 PM~12944675
> *still gay..  even those super pokers..    poor benz.
> *


X2....... bet that benz aint even paid for lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 8 2009, 08:26 PM~12944846
> *X2....... bet that benz aint even paid for lol
> *


rims prolly aint paid for either. i did like in old days when when fools were putting those spikes on end instead of a spinner. fk i remember what they were called. someone told me for i forgot.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 07:28 PM~12944863
> *rims prolly aint paid for either.  i did like in old days when swangas were 1st out like late 80's  fools were putting those spikes on end instead of a spinner.  fk i remember what they were called. someone told me for i forgot.
> *


Hmmm....ask da real blackperson slimm.....or whiteboy brian he was prolly da one sellin em back in da 80 s lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 8 2009, 08:40 PM~12944365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hijuelachingadahahahaaa!! i thought they were just joking about the console. looks good though. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 8 2009, 06:09 PM~12944002
> *Ready to cruise.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 GOOD INCHES 4 A BIG BODY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 8 2009, 07:08 PM~12944658
> *boy boy boy..............i tell ya.........
> *


IF THEY AINT POKING YOU JUST JOKING. IF THEY CLACKING THEY AINT WORTH JACKING. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 8 2009, 06:19 PM~12944136
> *We would like to thank everyone who came out and supported the BBQ today. Thomas even came by and picked up a few pounds of brisket.
> *


   thanks homie bbq was good


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2009, 08:17 PM~12945537
> *IF THEY AINT POKING YOU JUST JOKING. IF THEY CLACKING THEY AINT WORTH JACKING. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Fuck it put some 30inch swangaz on da escalade!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 8 2009, 08:37 PM~12945850
> *Fuck it put some 30inch swangaz on da escalade!!!
> *


please dont


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 8 2009, 08:37 PM~12945850
> *Fuck it put some 30inch swangaz on da escalade!!!
> *


 :no: :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2009, 08:50 PM~12946044
> *:no:  :loco:
> *


 :uh: :uh: que onda boiler donde andan las cottorras :dunno: :dunno: que no mas pa hablar sirven :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12945960
> *please dont
> *


heard u were acting a fool hoppin and three wheelin all over the park,  that makes u the NEW KING OF THE STREETS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2009, 08:55 PM~12946107
> *heard u were acting a fool hoppin and three wheelin all over the park,   that makes u the NEW KING OF THE STREETS
> *


fool said i been killing em boys with bags uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12945960
> *please dont
> *


HEY GUEY, u should had gone to the parking lot on wayside, that bitch was pckd, cops let us chill 4 a good while, nothing but ugly ass trucks and big rims, BUT HEY, GOT HANG WITH THESE FOOLS SINCE WE LOWLOWS CAN'T MAKE UP OUR MIND :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 8 2009, 06:09 PM~12944002
> *Ready to cruise.
> 
> 
> *


  ..ready for hlc picnic..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 8 2009, 08:55 PM~12946100
> *:uh:  :uh: que onda boiler donde andan las cottorras  :dunno:  :dunno: que no mas pa hablar sirven  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:   :roflmao: :roflmao: DN'T KNOW,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN...

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL PICNIC
4/26/09

LOCATION..TBA*


*$$$$CASH PRIZES FOR HOP,TUGOWAR AND TIRE TOSS$$$$*

*AWARDS FOR BEST LOWRIDER CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE*
FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2009, 09:00 PM~12946212
> *:uh:      :roflmao:  :roflmao: DN'T KNOW,
> *


wut up boiler


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2009, 09:00 PM~12946212
> *:uh:      :roflmao:  :roflmao: DN'T KNOW,
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 8 2009, 09:00 PM~12946204
> * ..ready for hlc picnic..
> *


if...he doesn't sell it by then , but if he does, u know Juan will bust with something


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 8 2009, 08:55 PM~12946107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what parking lot??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 8 2009, 09:03 PM~12946255
> *wut up boiler
> *


chillin homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ummm umm um


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 8 2009, 09:03 PM~12946257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hay guey hno: , i got real pics of them if u want to see them :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 8 2009, 09:00 PM~12946204
> * ..ready for hlc picnic..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

boiler put 30" swangas on lade.. he'll score a blk gurl in no time.. be calling him her "latino papi chulo"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2009, 09:06 PM~12946302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2009, 09:07 PM~12946321
> *hay guey hno: , i got real pics of them if u want to see them :biggrin:
> *


been there before couldnt sleep for like a week


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2009, 09:04 PM~12946269
> *lol.. i was bored cruised down mlk to mac gregor.. batts are dead so i cant do much
> lol.. yes sir..
> 
> ...


the seller bros parking lot, wings on more too


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 09:09 PM~12946340
> *boiler put 30" swangas on lade.. he'll score a blk gurl in no time..  be calling him her "latino papi chulo"
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2009, 10:14 PM~12946425
> *:0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont do it.. gonna have mixed babies that look like ragalac, probably want to play the tuba too.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 8 2009, 06:40 PM~12944365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did mosca deliver u that box.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 09:17 PM~12946460
> *dont do it.. gonna have mixed babies that look like ragalac, probably want to play the tuba too.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: there we go starting the week early :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2009, 09:13 PM~12946403
> *the seller bros parking lot, wings on more too
> *


oh ok.. ill go next week.. call me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 09:17 PM~12946460
> *dont do it.. gonna have mixed babies that look like ragalac, probably want to play the tuba too.
> *


Hattin...... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 8 2009, 10:20 PM~12946500
> *did mosca deliver u that box.... :biggrin:
> *


naw. but he gave me nasty look due to "the missuse of post office supplies". :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2009, 09:22 PM~12946518
> *oh ok.. ill go next week.. call me
> *


orale, make sure charge batts, air baggers are catching up, theyr hopping like 5 inches now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 09:25 PM~12946543
> *naw.  but he  gave me nasty look due to "the missuse of post office supplies".  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, switches4life, MR.*512*, sic713

pics of da lac ***** with tha z's


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2009, 09:30 PM~12946596
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, switches4life, MR.*512*, sic713
> 
> ...


*DONT HAVE ANY ......BUT ILL TAKE SOME.* uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 8 2009, 11:35 PM~12946646
> *DONT HAVE ANY ......BUT ILL TAKE SOME.  uffin:
> *


daaaaaamn daaaaaaaamn daaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2009, 09:27 PM~12946559
> *orale, make sure charge batts, air baggers are catching up, theyr hopping like 5 inches now :0  :biggrin:
> *


ha.. 5 inches


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WAT WE DOING IN DA GETTO, I SAY FUCK THEM HATTERZ AND THEM BITCHES TALKING SHIT!!!! IM GONNA TRY TO GO OVER MY OWN LEVEL BUT ITS NOT EASY WHEN UR WORKING ON MORE THAN ONE CAR.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 11:52 PM~12946855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0

Sup Tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 8 2009, 11:55 PM~12946894
> *:0
> 
> Sup Tony
> *


THATS HOW WE DO IT IN DA HOOD HOMIE AND FK MIKEY TOO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:yes: that's true, whatever you got to do to get it done :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 10:52 PM~12946855
> *
> WAT WE DOING IN DA GETTO, I SAY FUCK THEM HATTERZ AND THEM BITCHES TALKING SHIT!!!! IM GONNA TRY TO GO OVER MY OWN LEVEL BUT ITS NOT EASY WHEN UR WORKING ON MORE THAN ONE CAR.....
> *


I herd that, workin on 2 impalas and a lil project right now.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12946855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya fools busting ass over there .   thats was up and fuck the haterz and wana bs . :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 12:01 AM~12946974
> *ya fools busting ass over there .    thats was up and fuck the haterz and wana bs .  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


COMO VEZ EL DESMADRE QUE TENEMOS AQUI HOMIE!!! LOCOS KUSTOM EN EL BACK YARD..... :0 :biggrin:  U GONNA SEE ALOT OF SHIT GOIN ON OVER HERE FOR A WHILE I HAVE A COUPLE OF CARS TO BRING OUT FOR MAGNIFICOS PARA QUE MIREN ESOS PUTOS QUE ESTAN HABLANDO MIERDA QUIEN ES QUIEN!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 9 2009, 12:00 AM~12946962
> *I herd that, workin on 2 impalas and a lil project right now.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 9 2009, 12:00 AM~12946958
> *:yes: that's true, whatever you got to do to get it done :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 10:06 PM~12947046
> *COMO VEZ EL DESMADRE QUE TENEMOS AQUI HOMIE!!! LOCOS KUSTOM EN EL BACK YARD..... :0  :biggrin:    U GONNA SEE ALOT OF SHIT GOIN ON OVER HERE FOR A WHILE I HAVE A COUPLE OF CARS TO BRING OUT FOR MAGNIFICOS PARA QUE MIREN ESOS PUTOS QUE ESTAN HABLANDO MIERDA QUIEN ES QUIEN!!!
> *


como dicen MANIACOS AL CIEN compa :guns: :guns: PURO PA DELANTE  
ROLLING SINCE BACK IN 96 EVERY YEAR ALL YEAR LONG.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 12:14 AM~12947113
> *como dicen MANIACOS  AL CIEN compa  :guns:  :guns: PURO PA DELANTE
> ROLLING SINCE BACK IN 96 EVERY YEAR ALL YEAR LONG.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS), 
EL GORDITO IS IN THE HOUSE 








:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 8 2009, 10:52 PM~12946855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stevie wonder did the spot welds?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow wow wow........I gota go to sleep fuck this......I thought I seen it all....mmm mmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 12:30 AM~12947257
> *:uh:
> seriously, fk it..  do what you gotta do.  just make sure its clean when your done puto.
> stevie wonder did the spot welds?
> *


LOL!!!! THATS NOT WELDED YET HOMIE THAS JUST FITTED ON THERE STILL NEEDS TO BE WELDED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 12:36 AM~12947300
> *Wow wow wow........I gota go to sleep fuck this......I thought I seen it all....mmm mmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmm......
> *


WELL TAKE UR ASS TO SLEEP!!! CAUSE U STILL AINT SEEN SHIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 8 2009, 06:25 PM~12943594
> *
> 
> 
> ...



another pic, from FINELINE...just a enough to lay and play


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 08:40 AM~12949494
> *another pic, from FINELINE...just a enough to lay and play
> 
> 
> ...


Dam dat looks a whole lot better than someones elses "metalwork"........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0 fineline-one-mo-time :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

word on tha street is someone in p town got roofed up lastnight......
:0 SOUTHSIIIIIIIIDE-SHO-YA-RIIIIIIIIIIIGHT :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 8 2009, 11:37 PM~12946675
> *daaaaaamn daaaaaaaamn daaaaaaaaaaaamn
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKUwcCp7LPE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 10:11 AM~12949715
> *word on tha street is someone in p town got roofed up lastnight......
> :0 SOUTHSIIIIIIIIDE-SHO-YA-RIIIIIIIIIIIGHT :0
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 9 2009, 09:40 AM~12949494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 11:34 AM~12950453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 11:45 AM~12950546
> *:roflmao:
> *


whats really funny is that you car is still a workbench, while mine will be lifted by the end of the week :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 11:49 AM~12950597
> *whats really funny is that you car is still a workbench, while mine will be lifted by the end of the week :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i don't find the humor in that :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 11:52 AM~12950622
> *i don't find the humor in that  :uh:
> *


eat a hot wing homie...and just chill :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 11:55 AM~12950662
> *eat a hot wing homie...and just chill :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 10:49 AM~12950597
> *whats really funny is that you car is still a workbench, while mine will be lifted by the end of the week :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ha....gottem...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 09:11 AM~12949715
> *word on tha street is someone in p town got roofed up lastnight......
> :0 SOUTHSIIIIIIIIDE-SHO-YA-RIIIIIIIIIIIGHT :0
> *


No need for all that niggerness....:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 02:34 PM~12951646
> *No need for all that niggerness....:uh:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 02:34 PM~12951646
> *No need for all that niggerness....:uh:
> *


what u need to do is get that ragety ass cadi were ever the fuck u gon take it so u can get on tha switch


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 01:10 PM~12951883
> *what u need to do is get that ragety ass cadi were ever the fuck u gon take it so u can get on tha switch
> *


Well get on da phone wit yo tow truck peoples and find me a reasonable flatbed mr Iaintgotnojobsoimasitonlayitlowallday......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 03:29 PM~12952019
> *Well get on da phone wit yo tow truck peoples and find me a reasonable flatbed mr Iaintgotnojobsoimasitonlayitlowallday......
> *


bitch fuck yo lac its good where its at....and i int got no homeboys with flat bed


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 01:37 PM~12952081
> *bitch fuck yo lac its good where its at....and i int got no homeboys with flat bed
> *


Hattin....can't see a ***** come up....:uh:...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 03:48 PM~12952166
> *Hattin....can't see a ***** come up....:uh:...
> *


you possed to take big steps not small ones oh lil by lil ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 02:37 PM~12952081
> *bitch fuck yo lac its good where its at....and i int got no homeboys with flat bed
> *


fk a flatbed. had my 68 towed, lifted from rear bumper backwards from my hood to spring. forgot about knockoffs going backwards though.. hear front wheels were loose when it got there. :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 01:59 PM~12952257
> *you possed to take big steps not small ones oh lil by lil ass *****
> *


Ima take a big step....A BIG STEP OFF IN YO ASS If u don't hushyomouth!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 02:22 PM~12952420
> *fk a flatbed.    had my 68 towed, lifted from rear bumper backwards from my hood to spring.      forgot about knockoffs going backwards though..    hear front wheels were loose when it got there.  :ugh:
> *


Yea...*****...but we got these things called...hydraulics....if u familiar wit those.....the aint to nice to tow a car on....I'm just sayin...knowmsayin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 02:59 PM~12952257
> *you possed to take big steps not small ones oh lil by lil ass *****
> *


yeah..talk to your boy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 03:28 PM~12952456
> *Yea...*****...but we got these things called...hydraulics....if u familiar wit those.....the aint to nice to tow a car on....I'm just sayin...knowmsayin...
> *


you aint gonna hurt that bucket of yours. 


but seriously. from where to where? i know guy thats cheap and has flatbed.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 02:38 PM~12952539
> *you aint gonna hurt that bucket of yours.
> but seriously.  from where to where?  i know guy thats cheap  and has flatbed.
> *


Yea but it might hurt da tow truck tho.....???? 

From 249 and louetta....to I 10 n beltway.....do ya thang..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Call this guy his name is eric 832-888-6451 tell him Jason gave you his number. He towed one of our cars back from magnificos cheap.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2009, 03:51 PM~12952662
> *Call this guy his name is eric 832-888-6451 tell him Jason gave you his number. He towed one of our cars back from magnificos cheap.
> *


define cheap


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

About half of what every other wrecker wanted. I'm not snitching on the mans price thats between you and him.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2009, 04:03 PM~12952780
> *About half of what every other wrecker wanted. I'm not snitching on the mans price thats between you and him.
> *


you probably got the "fellow white guy" price though. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

need a realtor.. finna make some power moves.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 05:04 PM~12952791
> *you probably got the "fellow white guy" price though.    :scrutinize:
> *


Actually he is fat little mexican who used to work for me until he uhn moved onto to other job opprotunities. 


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 05:06 PM~12952801
> *need a realtor..  finna make some power moves.
> *


If you are serious I have some one for that too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2009, 04:09 PM~12952821
> *Actually he is fat little mexican who used to work for me until he uhn moved onto to other job opprotunities.
> 
> If you are serious I have some one for that too.
> *


actually very serious.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here is the realators info his name is Patrick Hagerty 281-728-1060 or 713-880-5707 he did the financing on my house almost 5 years ago and got me a good rate when I had questionable credit.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2009, 04:27 PM~12952990
> *Here is the realators info his name is Patrick Hagerty 281-728-1060 or 713-880-5707 he did the financing on my house almost 5 years ago and got me a good rate when I had questionable credit.
> *


i got pretty good credit they dont give platinum lone star cards to just anybody, namean.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2009, 02:51 PM~12952662
> *Call this guy his name is eric 832-888-6451 tell him Jason gave you his number. He towed one of our cars back from magnificos cheap.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 02:47 PM~12952607
> *Yea but it might hurt da tow truck tho.....????
> 
> From 249 and louetta....to I 10 n beltway.....do ya thang..
> *


i know a guy 65 bucks first 10 miles free....but he wont fuck with it if its on pancake


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2009, 04:04 PM~12953300
> *i know a guy 65 bucks first 10 miles free....but he wont fuck with it if its on pancake
> *


Juice works


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 04:07 PM~12953321
> *Juice works
> *


hes based outta stafford i duno if its worth it to drive way up there just look in the phone book or google tow trucks in your zip there will be about 20 just call them stop being cheap.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2009, 04:17 PM~12953397
> *hes based outta stafford i duno if its worth it to drive way up there just look in the phone book or google tow trucks in your zip there will be about 20 just call them stop being cheap.
> *


Coming from da ***** dat greensheeted his paint job....:uh:......plus I got a ***** datll do it for 70 just seeing if somebody had it alil bit better........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 06:27 PM~12953465
> *Coming from da ***** dat greensheeted his paint job....:uh:......plus I got a ***** datll do it for 70 just seeing if somebody had it alil bit better........
> *


i think he gotcho bitchass........yep he gotcho bitchass :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 04:25 PM~12952437
> *Ima take a big step....A BIG STEP OFF IN YO ASS If u don't hushyomouth!!!
> *


neeee-gro-pleeeeez...... :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2009, 09:25 PM~12946543
> *naw.  but he  gave me nasty look due to "the missuse of post office supplies".  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 9 2009, 04:50 PM~12953610
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2009, 05:04 PM~12953300
> *i know a guy 65 bucks first 10 miles free....but he wont fuck with it if its on pancake
> *


just buy a tow rope from lowes. just like everyone else thats too cheap too pay for a wrecker :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 9 2009, 07:06 PM~12953750
> *just buy a tow rope from lowes. just like everyone else thats too cheap too pay for a wrecker :biggrin:
> *


oh yea this ***** got a wrecker but it aint a flatbed


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

wut up cali did you hit that bitch up?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 06:06 PM~12953755
> *oh yea this ***** got a wrecker but it aint a flatbed
> *


i tow my own shit all the time. on juice too :0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 9 2009, 05:07 PM~12953766
> *i tow my own shit all the time. on juice too :0
> *


Come tow mine.....wit loose ball joints and all...........


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 06:10 PM~12953792
> *Come tow mine.....wit loose ball joints and all...........
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: 
you better tighten them fuckers up first.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 9 2009, 05:12 PM~12953807
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> you better tighten them fuckers up first.
> *


Flatbed it is..........


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 06:14 PM~12953831
> *Flatbed it is..........
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 9 2009, 07:09 PM~12953788
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I AINT TRIPPIN CUZ I KNOW ITS HOT ON POST OAK.......MAYNE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 05:44 PM~12953567
> *i think he gotcho bitchass........yep he gotcho bitchass :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 06:19 PM~12953864
> *I AINT TRIPPIN CUZ I KNOW ITS HOT ON POST OAK.......MAYNE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 9 2009, 05:07 PM~12953756
> *wut up cali did you hit that bitch up?
> *


im still in cali... will be back on mar.2 ...will call her then


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 9 2009, 06:25 PM~12953908
> *im still in cali... will be back on mar.2 ...will call her then
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 04:27 PM~12953465
> *Coming from da ***** dat greensheeted his paint job....:uh:......plus I got a ***** datll do it for 70 just seeing if somebody had it alil bit better........
> *


actually it was craigslist, it took 1 week how long did yours take. better yet how long is your whole car taking, u fuckin pee wee


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2009, 06:36 PM~12954691
> *actually it was craigslist, it took 1 week how long did yours take. better yet how long is your whole car taking, u fuckin pee wee
> *


Hey....blow me jack......:uh:........go back to washing yo purple dino scrubs pootoee


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 06:39 PM~12954725
> *Hey....blow me jack......:uh:........go back to washing yo purple dino scrubs pootoee
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2009, 07:40 PM~12954732
> *:biggrin:
> *


why you hurt that man feelings for :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 06:40 PM~12954740
> *why you hurt that man feelings for :biggrin:
> *


you are the feeling hurter not me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 06:40 PM~12954740
> *why you hurt that man feelings for :biggrin:
> *


He mad cuz he got owned......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anybody want to buy a powerball...1 only--$20  ...got to get some of my money back


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fredo aint da ls ur daily driver???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 09:08 PM~12955094
> *Fredo aint da ls ur daily driver???
> *


yep


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 08:44 PM~12954792
> *He mad cuz he got owned......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 07:42 PM~12955442
> *yep
> *


:uh:..... thanks fredo......mayne being on da switch on da daily aint no fun......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 08:40 AM~12949494
> *another pic, from FINELINE...just a enough to lay and play
> 
> 
> ...


  ..car look in good fredo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 07:52 PM~12955549
> *:uh:..... thanks fredo......mayne being on da switch on da daily aint no fun......
> *


use accums, atleast on the rear...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 08:52 PM~12955549
> *:uh:..... thanks fredo......mayne being on da switch on da daily aint no fun......
> *


did it with my other car....after i got another car, the low just sat in garage...no fun.

so this time im gonna drive it till the Ds come of :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 09:52 PM~12955549
> *:uh:..... thanks fredo......mayne being on da switch on da daily aint no fun......
> *


fuck u jack......been so long for you i didnt think you member.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2009, 08:58 PM~12955623
> *use accums, atleast on the rear...
> *


those are for ****.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 09:00 PM~12955662
> *did it with my other car....after i got another car, the low just sat in garage...no fun.
> 
> so this time im gonna drive it till the Ds come of :biggrin:
> *


plus i can always use the wifes car if i need to make long trips...like today :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 9 2009, 09:11 AM~12949715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put factory springs from the front.. im in my shit everyday.. ass rides smooth and i got alot more weight than yall


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2009, 09:05 PM~12955723
> *so when we gunna do the elco..
> yes it is...
> 
> ...


actually you have half a cab less :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 08:00 PM~12955662
> *did it with my other car....after i got another car, the low just sat in garage...no fun.
> 
> so this time im gonna drive it till the Ds come of :biggrin:
> *


Knowmsayin!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 08:03 PM~12955702
> *those are for ****.
> *


X2...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 08:02 PM~12955686
> *fuck u jack......been so long for you i didnt think you member.....
> *


Na member when u left me ur car.......them scratches on yo bumper still fresh biotch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 08:07 PM~12955739
> *actually you have half a cab less :biggrin:
> *


true.. but my weight should equal up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2009, 09:40 PM~12956116
> *true.. but my weight should equal up
> *


whats the deal with joes car..is it ready....i havent checked it out yet


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 09:00 PM~12955662
> *did it with my other car....after i got another car, the low just sat in garage...no fun.
> 
> so this time im gonna drive it till the Ds come of :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LastMinuteCustoms
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hey tony back running :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2009, 03:37 PM~12952081
> *bitch fuck yo lac its good where its at....and i int got no homeboys with flat bed
> *


BUT U HAVE ONE WITH A CAR HAULER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 11:47 PM~12957004
> *hey tony back running  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I HEARD YOU PUT A 383 STROKER FROM A CHEVY!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 10:44 PM~12956950
> *LastMinuteCustoms
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


o' friendly azz *****


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 04:47 PM~12952607
> *Yea but it might hurt da tow truck tho.....????
> 
> From 249 and louetta....to I 10 n beltway.....do ya thang..
> *


COMIN TOWARDS MY HOOD, U MUST BE READY!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2009, 09:52 PM~12957104
> *YEAH I HEARD YOU PUT A 383 STROKER FROM A CHEVY!!!!!!! :0
> *


not on this one i just fixed the same engine the daily is back . hitting switches on the corner its a MANIACOS THANG "YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT "
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2009, 09:54 PM~12957146
> *COMIN TOWARDS MY HOOD, U MUST BE READY!!!!
> *


Negative...u aint dat lucky yet...the westside of da beltway


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 09:53 PM~12957112
> *o' friendly azz *****
> *


que onda MR I WANT !) POUNDS OF 10 BRISKET 3 pounds of rice 2 gallons of beans and a DIEt COKE . :biggrin: OH WHATCHALE CON EL CARBOARD CONSOLE PLIS :twak: :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 10:48 AM~12949549
> *Dam dat looks a whole lot better than someones elses "metalwork"........
> *


ITS CALLED REINFORCEMENT AND U DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT BOY! 
AND HE NEEDS A LITTLE MORE MEAT ON THEM EARS BEFORE HE TEARS THEM OFF, OH NEVER MIND U NEED POWER TO DO THAT!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2009, 09:59 PM~12957259
> *ITS CALLED REINFORCEMENT AND U DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT BOY!
> AND HE NEEDS A LITTLE MORE MEAT ON THEM EARS BEFORE HE TEARS THEM OFF, OH NEVER MIND U NEED POWER TO DO THAT!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :loco: :loco: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 9 2009, 10:58 PM~12957235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


noe, that man called you a boy.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 11:55 PM~12957172
> *not on this one i just fixed the same engine the daily is back . hitting switches on the corner its a MANIACOS THANG "YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT "
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin, namsayin'


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 11:57 PM~12957224
> *Negative...u aint dat lucky yet...the westside of da beltway
> *


 :biggrin:  GOOD LUCK, JUST BUY UR SELF A TRAILER HOMIE U WONT HAVE THAT TROUBLE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2009, 09:59 PM~12957259
> *ITS CALLED REINFORCEMENT AND U DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT BOY!
> AND HE NEEDS A LITTLE MORE MEAT ON THEM EARS BEFORE HE TEARS THEM OFF, OH NEVER MIND U NEED POWER TO DO THAT!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


***** please....I got dat good shit on my car....shit look better tha that and stronger.....plus don't worry bout da power....aint like u got none.....puro pinche PESO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 10:53 PM~12957112
> *o' friendly azz *****
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 12:00 AM~12957281
> *:0  :0  :0  :loco:  :loco:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


HOW DID U TEAR UR EARS OFF? LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 10:01 PM~12957306
> *  and have to drink diet cokes..  i'm diabetic.  on diet too.  gonna be crackhead skinny soon.
> :0
> noe, that man called you a boy.
> *


 :0  damm no more fufflinessss


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Que onda Downy????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 11:03 PM~12957350
> ****** please....I got dat good shit on my car....shit look better tha that and stronger.....plus don't worry bout da power....aint like u got none.....puro pinche PESO!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 even i know what that means in mojo talk.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2009, 10:03 PM~12957347
> *:biggrin:   GOOD LUCK, JUST BUY UR SELF A TRAILER HOMIE U WONT HAVE THAT TROUBLE
> *


Don't need a trailer fora drivable car mija......a tony wat u using for reinforment on da frame???? 1/4 trailer home steel??????? :0: :0:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2009, 12:02 AM~12957327
> *ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin, namsayin'
> *


TU TAMBIEN !!!!!! :angry: ESTAN PICOTIADOS POR MOYOS.... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Feb 9 2009, 10:04 PM~12957366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 








but we just build buckets around here .


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 12:03 AM~12957350
> ****** please....I got dat good shit on my car....shit look better tha that and stronger.....plus don't worry bout da power....aint like u got none.....puro pinche PESO!!!!!!!!!
> *


JUST BE READY FOR MAGNIFICOS AND DONT BE A LITTLE BITCH AND GO PARK IT WITH ALL THE OTHER SHOW CARS BRING THAT BITCH TO DA HOP PIT AND LETS SEE WAT THATS CADDY CAN DO! OH AND BRING UR MONEY AND UR TITLE CAUSE IM TAKING THAT CADDY HOME I NEED A PARTS CARS..... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 9 2009, 11:04 PM~12957375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously. if you ask me, don't count if it hits bumper just cause it got so much weight you almost burn a tranny in tow vehicle hauling that bitch someone. just sayin, namsayin'


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 9 2009, 10:05 PM~12957385
> *Que onda Downy????
> *


que onda loco aqui viendo que dice la raza HARCORDE LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 12:08 AM~12957459
> *saulito wass up
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


  LOOK GOOD HOMIE


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 11:08 PM~12957459
> *saulito wass up
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Nada Homie nomas curandomela con las mamadas que se dicen..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2009, 11:11 PM~12957515
> *  LOOK GOOD HOMIE
> *


x2 Homie....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 10:10 PM~12957500
> *naw..    gonna be lean tone muscle
> 
> seriously.  if you ask me, don't count if it hits bumper just cause it got so much weight you almost burn a TRANNY in tow vehicle hauling that bitch someone.      just sayin, namsayin'
> *


yea you capitan save a TRANNY ha? . good looking out for your cause :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 9 2009, 10:11 PM~12957515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orales how the rides comming along?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 12:05 AM~12957398
> *Don't need a trailer fora drivable car mija......a tony wat u using for reinforment on da frame???? 1/4 trailer home steel??????? :0: :0:
> *


SIGE HABLANDO A LO PEDEJO Y HASTA UN ROUND NOS VAMOS A AVENTAR WUEY!!!  I BEEN DOING THIS TO DAMN LONG HOMIE TO USE SHIT LIKE THAT, BED FRAME ANGLE DAYS ARE LONG GONE HOMIE PURO TRIPLE S.... $220 A SHEET OF 1/4 GRADE A36, WAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT??????


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 11:14 PM~12957588
> *yea un camarada de TAMAULIPAS hooked me up  :biggrin:
> orales how the rides comming along?
> *


Slowly but surely... :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 11:12 PM~12957547
> *yea you capitan save a TRANNY ha? . good looking out for your cause  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2009, 10:15 PM~12957612
> *SIGE HABLANDO A LO PEDEJO Y HASTA UN ROUND NOS VAMOS A AVENTAR WUEY!!!   I BEEN DOING THIS TO DAMN LONG HOMIE TO USE SHIT LIKE THAT, BED FRAME ANGLE DAYS ARE LONG GONE HOMIE PURO TRIPLE S.... $220 A SHEET OF 1/4 GRADE A36, WAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT??????
> *


Come eres enojona!!! Hahahahha give a fuck if u did this a long time or not homie do it right or leave that shit at da scrap metal yard tony!!!! We koo and all so don't go gettin butthurt when da shitalking get da going u don't want nobody talkin bout yo shit well don't build shit ***** dat folks won't talk bout........cuz right now we can go for days KNOWMSAYIN!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 9 2009, 10:15 PM~12957612
> *SIGE HABLANDO A LO PEDEJO Y HASTA UN ROUND NOS VAMOS A AVENTAR WUEY!!!   I BEEN DOING THIS TO DAMN LONG HOMIE TO USE SHIT LIKE THAT, BED FRAME ANGLE DAYS ARE LONG GONE HOMIE PURO TRIPLE S.... $220 A SHEET OF 1/4 GRADE A36, WAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT??????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 10:19 PM~12957707
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

It's getting hot in here. Somebody turn the A/C on............ :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 10:20 PM~12957727
> *Come eres enojona!!! Hahahahha give a fuck if u did this a long time or not homie do it right or leave that shit at da scrap metal yard tony!!!! We koo and all so don't go gettin butthurt when da shitalking get da going u don't want nobody talkin bout yo shit well don't build shit ***** dat folks won't talk bout........cuz right now we can go for days KNOWMSAYIN!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 12:20 AM~12957727
> *Come eres enojona!!! Hahahahha give a fuck if u did this a long time or not homie do it right or leave that shit at da scrap metal yard tony!!!! We koo and all so don't go gettin butthurt when da shitalking get da going u don't want nobody talkin bout yo shit well don't build shit ***** dat folks won't talk bout........cuz right now we can go for days KNOWMSAYIN!!!!!!!
> *


NO TENGO PORQUE AGUITARME HOMIE SOLO TE DIGO LAS COSAS COMO SON, JUST BE THERE...MAGNIFICOS


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 11:25 PM~12957859
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Topic getting good


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 10:25 PM~12957859
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 10:34 PM~12958067
> *U want sum them white girls too o que??? There's a whole bunch in my hood cheershow......
> Tony my ***** we gon do dam thang don't worry bout might b b4 magnificos might be till then but don't worry just know I won't be out there half assing...
> 
> ...











sincerly the CHEERSHOW :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 10:38 PM~12958135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 10:42 PM~12958215
> *   :biggrin:
> *


you know is all good might have a big body fleetwood comming soon :0
YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 10:44 PM~12958252
> *you know is all good might have a big body fleetwood comming soon :0
> YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: getter done......u might show me a thing or 2.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 10:47 PM~12958300
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: getter done......u might show me a thing or 2.....
> *


NO ALL I GET IS BUCKETS BUT BEEN DOING IT SINCE THE rICHMOND DAYS . :biggrin: I NEVER RIDE BITCH KNOWWHAMSAYING. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 9 2009, 10:50 PM~12958346
> *NO ALL I GET IS BUCKETS  BUT BEEN DOING IT SINCE THE rICHMOND DAYS . :biggrin:  I NEVER RIDE BITCH KNOWWHAMSAYING.  :biggrin:
> *


Koo wit me...bucket ridin since richmond!!! Mayne!!! 
Dasss how uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu do it!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 10:57 PM~12958440
> *Koo wit me...bucket ridin since richmond!!! Mayne!!!
> Dasss how uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu do it!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


BUCKET WITH CHROME UNDIES AT THAT :happysad: NOW I ALWAYS KEEP AT LEAST 2 OF EM SO I DONT HAVE TO RIDE PASSENGER ON SOME ELSES CAR . :biggrin: BUT THEN AGAIN THEY RE BUCKETS . CAN WAIT TILL YOU SHOW US ALL HOW ITS DONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 9 2009, 11:34 PM~12958067
> *U want sum them white girls too o que??? There's a whole bunch in my hood cheershow......
> Tony my ***** we gon do dam thang don't worry bout might b b4 magnificos might be till then but don't worry just know I won't be out there half assing...
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 01:01 AM~12958508
> *BUCKET WITH CHROME UNDIES AT THAT  :happysad: NOW I ALWAYS KEEP AT LEAST 2 OF EM SO I DONT HAVE TO RIDE PASSENGER ON SOME ELSES CAR .  :biggrin:  BUT THEN AGAIN THEY RE BUCKETS . CAN WAIT TILL YOU SHOW US ALL HOW ITS DONE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  WE WAITTING....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 9 2009, 08:41 PM~12956130
> *whats the deal with joes car..is it ready....i havent checked it out yet
> *


chain bridge is in, but we need new cylinders and powerballs..
hes out of town right now.. so in a couple of days it will be ready.. still need him to bring that 3rd pump...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Wut it dew homies when iz magnificos ? :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Fuck im outs I juz droped my truck like 20 min ago sleepy as fuck lataz homies :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

i gots a flat bed shit im working right now hollerz


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 9 2009, 11:16 PM~12958691
> *:roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: From: the passenger sit of a (bucket)cheershow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 9 2009, 11:56 PM~12959114
> *Fuck im outs I juz droped my truck like 20 min ago sleepy as fuck lataz homies :uh:
> *


que ondas men :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 12:40 AM~12958946
> *chain bridge is in, but we need new cylinders and powerballs..
> hes out of town right now.. so in a couple of days it will be ready.. still need him to bring that 3rd pump...
> *


powerballs from Shortys $96  

prohopper got them for $75


i got 1 for sale $20


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 10 2009, 02:50 AM~12960090
> *i gots a flat bed shit im working right now hollerz
> *


Pm ur number homie


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 10 2009, 07:10 AM~12960484
> *powerballs from Shortys $96
> 
> prohopper got them for $75
> ...


we getting some today... 
let me get that one powerball off you..

im selling joe my 14's , i wanna get some 18's


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 09:38 AM~12960882
> *we getting some today...
> let me get that one powerball off you..
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 08:38 AM~12960882
> *we getting some today...
> let me get that one powerball off you..
> 
> ...


u not gonna hop nobody :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 10 2009, 09:38 AM~12960882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2009, 11:47 AM~12961861
> *:uh:
> *


hi friend! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 10 2009, 10:54 AM~12961919
> *hi friend! :biggrin:
> *


Ol friendly ass.......sup wit yo suck ass rockets....??? Boys trippin


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 12:21 PM~12962165
> *Ol friendly ass.......sup wit yo suck ass rockets....??? Boys trippin
> *


im always friendly! :biggrin: unlike some others....ha!

man....i dont even wanna talk bout that shit last night. i changed the fkin channel in the 3rd quarter. :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 10 2009, 11:31 AM~12962259
> *im always friendly!  :biggrin: unlike some others....ha!
> 
> man....i dont even wanna talk bout that shit last night. i changed the fkin channel in the 3rd quarter. :thumbsdown:
> *


Hmmm...I'm nice ??? Lol


Yea them ****** is trippin.....all dat talent and got da subpar record.....well usually right after all star break they seem to wake up...hopefuly they do that....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 01:13 PM~12962673
> *Hmmm...I'm nice ??? Lol
> 
> Yea them ****** is trippin.....all dat talent and got da subpar record.....well usually right after all star break they seem to wake up...hopefuly they do that....
> *


yea you nice...and you dont get your feelings hurt either.  LOL!!

yea hopefully they do. we'll see. last night yao had like what 7 points last night...craziness. oh well.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 10 2009, 12:24 PM~12962772
> *yea you nice...and you dont get your feelings hurt either.  LOL!!
> 
> yea hopefully they do. we'll see. last night yao had like what 7 points last night...craziness. oh well.
> *


Ha...:biggrin:

And da worst part is that it was against milwauke...(spel check)......and they got redd and there other 2 star players injured......mmm mmm mmmmm.....they said the starters scored like 40 somethin points and the bench scored like 70ish......trippin


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 10 2009, 11:54 AM~12961919
> *hi friend! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 10 2009, 01:33 PM~12962836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trick question, know she don't wear any


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 06:52 AM~12960437
> *que ondas men  :biggrin:
> *


Que onda loco que ay de nuevo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 01:32 PM~12962830
> *Ha...:biggrin:
> 
> And da worst part is that it was against milwauke...(spel check)......and they got redd and there other 2 star players injured......mmm mmm mmmmm.....they said the starters scored like 40 somethin points and the bench scored like 70ish......trippin
> *


 :biggrin: 

yep. fkin starting line couldnt make a basket for shit. it was bad. :nosad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 10 2009, 01:33 PM~12962836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: 

youre such a dork E!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2009, 01:39 PM~12962880
> *trick question, know she don't wear any
> *


hush your mouth fool!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Cornbreadd signed to G-Unit?
cornbreadd video


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 10 2009, 12:47 PM~12962943
> *Que onda loco que ay de nuevo
> *


jalando duro trying to kieep up with these ballerz who is bulding sum killa ass kars . :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 03:30 PM~12964439
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: wow


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 04:32 PM~12964449
> *:uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak: wow
> *


wow wtf?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 03:37 PM~12964498
> *wow wtf?
> *


BIG C ??? :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 04:38 PM~12964501
> *BIG C ???  :cheesy:
> *


lmao!.....um NO!....transmission?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 03:42 PM~12964530
> *lmao!.....um NO!....transmission?
> *


you aint ready . :0 :no:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 04:43 PM~12964542
> *you aint ready . :0  :no:
> *


nikka u ain't ready...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 03:49 PM~12964595
> *nikka u ain't ready...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: have some pattymelts :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 04:51 PM~12964620
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: have some pattymelts  :biggrin:
> *


no have u?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 07:36 AM~12960556
> *Pm ur number homie
> *


baby crazy gona see this and get mad


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 04:00 PM~12964703
> *:uh:
> *


wheres chayito


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 03:52 PM~12964626
> *no have u?
> *


fool you never got me one now im going to wait for two weeks :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2009, 05:03 PM~12964729
> *wheres chayito
> *


shit she waiting on u


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 05:06 PM~12964755
> *fool you never got me one now im going to wait for two weeks  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


why 2 weeks
?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 04:06 PM~12964759
> *shit she waiting on u
> *


numsayn


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2009, 05:08 PM~12964780
> *numsayn
> *


lmao u aint ready.....lets go up ther today?...i even got that other one waiting 4 u


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 04:08 PM~12964786
> *lmao u aint ready.....lets go up ther today?...i even got that other one waiting 4 u
> *


i just ate timmy chan. lets go tomoro. im on call tonite anways


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 04:07 PM~12964766
> *why  2 weeks
> ?
> *


cause im working thisweekend and next weekend too  no 818for me :tears: :tears: and you never bring none when i ask you yo :twak: :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 10 2009, 05:10 PM~12964799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i told u he didnt come by...next time he comes thru ill get u one


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 04:11 PM~12964817
> *ok sounds good......meet up @ the shop
> man i told u he didnt come by...next time he comes thru ill get u one
> *


im snitching with you know who. :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 05:31 PM~12965001
> *im snitching with you know who. :0  :0  hno:  hno:
> *


nikka wow!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 04:33 PM~12965021
> *nikka wow!
> *


 :biggrin: ass whopping comming up by thug strippers :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 04:33 PM~12965021
> *nikka wow!
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 10 2009, 05:36 PM~12965047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 04:40 PM~12965084
> *nikka please!
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 10 2009, 05:44 PM~12965123
> *:uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:
> *


so yeah when u gonna stop by and take a look at that for me?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2009, 04:10 PM~12964799
> *i just ate timmy chan. lets go tomoro. im on call tonite anways
> *


Pussy....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hear someone making power moves.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 10 2009, 05:17 PM~12965393
> *hear someone making power moves.
> *


:0:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

gold mini :nicoderm: hno: :scrutinize: :biggrin: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 10 2009, 07:23 PM~12965989
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hattin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

roofed up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 06:43 PM~12966178
> *roofed up
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.....think my dueceoutdaroof pic look better.....I'm just sayin.....knowmsayin...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 07:12 PM~12966464
> *Hmmm.....think my dueceoutdaroof pic look better.....I'm just sayin.....knowmsayin...
> *


 yea but this one will prob be on the road before your white girl...
im just sayin.. knowmsyain'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 07:19 PM~12966536
> *yea but this one will prob be on the road before your white girl...
> im just sayin.. knowmsyain'
> *


So.....*****......go back to sniffin rattle cans...


Oh and I bet he aint got no crooked line pinstripes.........since the new 09 sic do shit straight.....:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 07:27 PM~12966605
> *So.....*****......go back to sniffin rattle cans...
> *


ha... got em :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 10 2009, 01:33 PM~12962836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2009, 07:27 PM~12966605
> *So.....*****......go back to sniffin rattle cans...
> Oh and I bet he aint got no crooked line pinstripes.........since the new 09 sic do shit straight.....:uh:
> *


ha.. nope but that roof will be patterned up.. and that paint will be wet


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 07:36 PM~12966701
> *ha.. nope but that roof will be  patterned up.. and that paint will be wet
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 10 2009, 08:34 PM~12966676
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 06:43 PM~12966178
> *roofed up
> 
> 
> ...


duece out the roof i mean roof out the duece


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2009, 10:08 PM~12910898
> *man, son of a bishes deleted the topic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

didn't this belong to rios at one time?

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/cto/1005099582.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 door vert?

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1029791294.html


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2009, 09:39 PM~12967377
> *4 door vert?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1029791294.html
> *


Car is from Angleton Tx. Clean car, runs good


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 10 2009, 08:50 PM~12966848
> *Whats up homie! :biggrin:
> *


Nada Bro just chillin.... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 10 2009, 10:01 PM~12967643
> *Nada Bro just chillin.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: talked to Ciro other day told me bout new car :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 10 2009, 10:01 PM~12967626
> *Car is from Angleton Tx. Clean car, runs good
> *


They've been selling that car for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 10 2009, 10:02 PM~12967662
> *:cheesy: talked to Ciro other day told me bout new car :biggrin:
> *


Orale..I still have'nt seen it, i heard it's pretty clean.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 10 2009, 12:33 PM~12962836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que oda saul


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Que onda Homie??? :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

narajas


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 07:43 PM~12966178
> *roofed up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 10 2009, 09:29 PM~12968162
> *
> *


team southside..

puttin in work...duece out da duece


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ya esta la machaca


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 10 2009, 09:39 PM~12967377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still a chopped/hacked up 4 door. good for parts. imma send em email and offer $500


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2009, 10:39 PM~12967377
> *4 door vert?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1029791294.html
> *


buy it before he changes his mind :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 11 2009, 07:50 AM~12971134
> *buy it before he changes his mind :wow:
> *


and it better always be in garage, dont have a top.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2009, 07:43 PM~12966178
> *roofed up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is the edges rolled?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 10 2009, 11:01 PM~12967626
> *Car is from Angleton Tx. Clean car, runs good
> *


kind of high for a choptop.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 11 2009, 08:50 AM~12971134
> *buy it before he changes his mind :wow:
> *


 :loco: 

going to check out a 63 impala this weekend out of town. 2 door with top still on.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 10 2009, 04:47 PM~12965156
> *so yeah when  u gonna stop by and take a look at that for me?
> *


when i ever i get time but i never will hanging around with ya drunjk ass mofos :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 11 2009, 07:15 AM~12971213
> *:0  is the edges rolled?
> *


sure are...

still gotta lil tweakin to do..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2009, 08:56 AM~12971408
> *sure are...
> 
> still gotta lil tweakin to do..
> *


  getting better :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 11 2009, 12:00 PM~12973013
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 12:02 PM~12973025
> *:uh:
> *


i miss you too. :tongue: 

:ugh: LOL!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2009, 09:30 PM~12968179
> *
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2009, 07:56 AM~12971408
> *sure are...
> 
> still gotta lil tweakin to do..
> *


Snap on has this lil perfect tool to roll edges its like 150 o someshit like dat...nota bad investment...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 11 2009, 08:39 AM~12971321
> *when i ever i get time but i never will hanging around with ya drunjk ass mofos :0  :biggrin:
> *


lmao.......drinking till 5 am lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 11 2009, 02:16 PM~12973602
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


hey bitch call me....u never gonna guess who i ran into about a week ago


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 11 2009, 03:27 PM~12974451
> *hey bitch call me....u never gonna guess who i ran into about a week ago
> *


deeezzz nutttzzzz?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2009, 02:34 PM~12974502
> *deeezzz  nutttzzzz?
> *


Ha...beat me to it....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 11 2009, 12:16 PM~12973602
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


get a real cell phone plan so u can accept calls :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2009, 04:34 PM~12974502
> *deeezzz  nutttzzzz?
> *


ha got'em


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 04:53 PM~12974626
> *get a real cell phone plan so u can accept calls  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


halla at me too *****


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 11 2009, 03:50 PM~12975086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 11 2009, 01:32 PM~12974053
> *lmao.......drinking till 5 am lol
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 11 2009, 05:43 PM~12975552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Feb 11 2009, 09:54 AM~12972397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need to invest , but i dont use it very much


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

713riders and slim did the roof work..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2009, 07:40 PM~12976755
> *i didnt do it
> *


that explains it 



:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2009, 07:02 PM~12977018
> *that explains it
> :roflmao:
> *


yea.. mr. priority.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats next.. you gon make one of of a wings in more take out box


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2009, 07:19 PM~12977176
> *whats next.. you gon make one of of a wings in more take out box
> *


Don't give em no ideas...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*x2*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 11 2009, 07:24 PM~12977227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha owned


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 11 2009, 08:29 PM~12977268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 07:39 PM~12977356
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 08:39 PM~12977365
> *:cheesy:
> *


waddup homie!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 07:40 PM~12977375
> *waddup homie!
> *


nothing major.. jus watchin how htown lowrides :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 08:44 PM~12977446
> *nothing major.. jus watchin how htown lowrides  :biggrin:
> *


Yea ima have to swang by post office and get me a flat rate box so I can get me a console  :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 07:46 PM~12977467
> *Yea ima have to swang by post office and get me a flat rate box so I can get me a console   :cheesy:
> *


 :0 i was gonna use a old nike box :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 08:47 PM~12977485
> *:0 i was gonna use a old nike box  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 07:48 PM~12977492
> *:0
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Making cardboard box's as center consoles is the in thing for 09



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 11 2009, 07:51 PM~12977525
> *Making cardboard box's as center consoles is the in thing for 09
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


looked innovative :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 09:51 PM~12977533
> *looked innovative  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: could have @ least painted it or something :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 11 2009, 07:56 PM~12977594
> *:yes: could have @ least painted it or something :roflmao:
> *


naw he left it "gangsta"


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 11 2009, 05:43 PM~12975552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayne


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Sup Boiler


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 11 2009, 09:17 PM~12978603
> *Sup Boiler
> *


sup,


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 11 2009, 11:21 PM~12978663
> *sup, got laid off  , may do some side jobs 4 now :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ....MEST UP, PINCHE ECONOMY :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 11 2009, 09:23 PM~12978682
> *:0 ....MEST UP, PINCHE ECONOMY :angry:
> *


agreed :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 11 2009, 11:25 PM~12978712
> *agreed :biggrin:
> *


te mandaron a la casa? damn getting bad everywhere. 








anyone have the template for this? need to make me a sentimental cup holder. :happysad: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458846


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 11 2009, 11:27 PM~12978736
> *anyone have the template for this?  need to make me a sentimental cup holder.  :happysad:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458846
> *



any U.S. Post Office can help you
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 11 2009, 09:27 PM~12978736
> *te mandaron a la casa?  damn getting bad everywhere.
> anyone have the template for this?  need to make me a sentimental cup holder.  :happysad:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: mess up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Have An Extra Set of These, The Black Rubber Part Under the door Sill For 61-64 Impala??? Let Me Know Thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 11:39 PM~12978901
> *Anyone Have An Extra Set of These, The Black Rubber Part Under the door Sill For 61-64 Impala??? Let Me Know Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


ponle vics vapor rub and it will shine like new.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2009, 12:02 AM~12979173
> *ponle vics vapor rub and it will shine like new.
> *


My Painter Losted Mine. So I Need Some I Dont Think They Make Them New...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 11:39 PM~12978901
> *Anyone Have An Extra Set of These, The Black Rubber Part Under the door Sill For 61-64 Impala??? Let Me Know Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


call bruce at last minute he will find them for u 713 373 1442


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Feb 11 2009, 08:29 PM~12977268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one sexy dude right there.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 11 2009, 11:26 PM~12979521
> *
> everybody jockin'
> that'd been stupid  :uh:
> ...


Just picked this up earlier today...any pointers?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 12 2009, 12:34 AM~12979601
> *Just picked this up earlier today...any pointers?
> 
> 
> ...



ask him


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 10:34 PM~12979601
> *Just picked this up earlier today...any pointers?
> 
> 
> ...


i got one too but its used already busted open on one end? :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 11:35 PM~12979629
> *i got one too but its used already busted open on one end? :cheesy:
> *


Make open end a console to hold the lose change :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 10:39 PM~12979675
> *Make open end a console to hold the lose change :dunno:
> *


or half eaten chicken wings :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

attach your switches to it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 11:40 PM~12979684
> *or half eaten chicken wings  :cheesy:
> *


Or hot pockets?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 11 2009, 10:45 PM~12979739
> *attach your switches to it :biggrin:
> *


im no lowrider so that excludes me and ragalac


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 11:34 PM~12979601
> *Just picked this up earlier today...any pointers?
> 
> 
> ...


 cut along red dotted line?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 10:34 PM~12979601
> *Just picked this up earlier today...any pointers?
> 
> 
> ...


cut the red circle out?? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 10:46 PM~12979747
> *im no lowrider so that excludes me and ragalac
> *


Sad but true......


Wat up ma *****??? Wat u got up yo sleave over there killafornia??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2009, 10:47 PM~12979777
> *Sad but true......
> Wat up ma *****???  Wat u got up yo sleave over there killafornia??
> *


nothing :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

add some speakers along the sides


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 11:46 PM~12979747
> *im no lowrider so that excludes me and ragalac
> *


And Texas_Bowties


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 12:49 AM~12979793
> *add some speakers along the sides
> *


I HEARD BOILER IS SELLING HIS HOPPER AND HIS 28" WHEELS!!!!! :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 11 2009, 11:49 PM~12979793
> *add some speakers along the sides
> *


Im going put a screen on mine :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 12:51 AM~12979818
> *I HEARD BOILER IS SELLING HIS HOPPER AND HIS 28" WHEELS!!!!! :0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 10:50 PM~12979813
> *And Texas_Bowties
> *


welcome to the club.. but u have impalas :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 11:52 PM~12979837
> *welcome to the club.. but u have impalas  :biggrin:
> *


But there not lowriders


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 10:53 PM~12979845
> *But there not lowriders
> *


oh yea :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 10:48 PM~12979785
> *nothing  :biggrin:
> *


Mmmmhuuuu.......gon head n shoot a ***** some sneak peak pics to da celly.............I mean aint like it a lowrider o somethin....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2009, 10:54 PM~12979859
> *Mmmmhuuuu.......gon head n shoot a ***** some sneak peak pics to da celly.............I mean aint like it a lowrider o somethin....
> *


hlc picnic coming up real fast


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 10:53 PM~12979845
> *But there not lowriders
> *


Rather have an impala than a "lowrider"....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 10:55 PM~12979874
> *hlc picnic coming up real fast
> *


Mayne...I see ya doing it big......well u atleast lemme ride "bitch".....since dats all I do.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2009, 10:56 PM~12979884
> *Rather have an impala than a "lowrider"....
> *


+64  



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2009, 10:58 PM~12979898
> *Mayne...I see ya doing it big......well u atleast lemme ride "bitch".....since dats all I do.....
> *


u can drive that bitch i dont give a fuck


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 11:01 PM~12979934
> *+64
> u can drive that bitch i dont give a fuck
> *


My ***** 


Wait u said DRIVE I.......thought HOPPERS weren't pose to be able to be driven....I'm just sayin...knowmsayin...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2009, 11:04 PM~12979961
> *My *****
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2009, 11:04 PM~12979961
> *My *****
> Wait u said DRIVE I.......thought HOPPERS weren't pose to be able to be driven....I'm just sayin...knowmsayin...
> *


:0:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 11 2009, 11:08 PM~12980010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 11 2009, 11:34 PM~12979601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try that with an iroc wheel


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 12:26 AM~12980164
> *don't let people take pics when your done.    :angry:
> try that with an iroc wheel
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 12 2009, 12:39 AM~12980291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 12 2009, 01:45 AM~12980359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to add the ranch :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 12 2009, 12:45 AM~12980359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ranch puto!! :twak:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 12 2009, 12:10 AM~12980033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 11 2009, 11:45 PM~12980359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those sum Timmy Chann's Wings? If so wer is da rice? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Feb 12 2009, 01:17 AM~12980628
> *Are those sum Timmy Chann's Wings? If so wer is da rice? :biggrin:
> *


BROADWAYS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 12:12 AM~12979314
> *call bruce at last minute he will find them for u 713 373 1442
> *


Already Sent Him A PM ... Thanks Tho


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 12 2009, 01:10 AM~12980033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2009, 07:41 AM~12981679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hey bro....does that Ignite thing work?








:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 12 2009, 09:44 AM~12981694
> *Hey bro....does that Ignite thing work?
> 
> 
> ...


si dot com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 12 2009, 01:10 AM~12980592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2009, 07:40 PM~12976755
> *i didnt do it
> i need to invest , but i dont use it very much
> *


i know that. thats why i said getting better,meaning i was talking to the person who has done one before.

nice job on that impala tho


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 02:39 AM~12980764
> *Already Sent Him A PM ... Thanks Tho
> *


no problem homie....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, switches4life, dj short dog....what da fk?????? que haces wuey!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:35 AM~12982008
> *h-town team 84 caddy, switches4life, dj short dog....what da fk?????? que haces wuey!!!!!
> *


CHILL WUEY, que onda


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:37 AM~12982028
> *CHILL WUEY, que onda
> *


NADA HOMIE IT JUST FEELS WEIRD SEEN U HERE SO EARLY IN DA MORNING!!!! 
SO UR GONNA TAKE ABOUT A WEEK OFF AND THEN HIT DA STREETS TO START MAKING MONEY!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 11 2009, 10:51 PM~12979818
> *I HEARD BOILER IS SELLING HIS HOPPER AND HIS 28" WHEELS!!!!! :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: instead, i might take some vacations to mexico


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 09:40 AM~12982050
> *:nono:  :nono: instead, i might take some vacations to mexico
> *


 :0 fool said i got money in the bank


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:40 AM~12982046
> *NADA HOMIE IT JUST FEELS WEIRD SEEN U HERE SO EARLY IN DA MORNING!!!!
> SO UR GONNA TAKE ABOUT A WEEK OFF AND THEN HIT DA STREETS TO START MAKING MONEY!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:40 AM~12982050
> *:nono:  :nono: instead, i might take some vacations to mexico
> *


BALLER IS UR NEW NAME!!!! :biggrin: ESTA CON MADRE WUEY HABER CUANTOS PAQUETITO U BRING WITH U........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 12 2009, 08:42 AM~12982072
> *:0  fool said i got money in the bank
> *


everybody has money in the bank


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

ke onda tony


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:43 AM~12982086
> *BALLER IS UR NEW NAME!!!! :biggrin:  ESTA CON MADRE WUEY HABER CUANTOS PAQUETITO U BRING WITH U........
> *


 :uh: , :nono: oh no way, i probly just go visit familia, and come right back to keep working and make HONEST money


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:48 AM~12982116
> *:uh: ,  :nono: oh no way, i probly just go visit familia, and come right back to keep working and make HONEST money
> *


YEAH OK!!! LOL.....ESTA CON MADRE WUEY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:45 AM~12982101
> *everybody has money in the bank
> *


YEAH BUT I CANT TOUCH MINE!!!! :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Feb 12 2009, 10:48 AM~12982111
> *ke onda tony
> *


QUE ROLLO! 411 QUIEN ERES??


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HEY B REMEMBER THIS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:53 AM~12982153
> *YEAH BUT I CANT TOUCH MINE!!!! :angry:
> *


yes u can


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 11:02 AM~12982224
> *yes u can
> *


4 REAL???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

FUTURE HOPPER IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2009, 11:04 AM~12982237
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:00 AM~12982209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i miss that car,  I DROVE THAT CAR EVERYWHERE, richmond, baytown, galveston, CHIPPIN ALLOVER :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 08:48 AM~12982116
> *:uh: ,  :nono: oh no way, i probly just go visit familia, and come right back to keep working and make HONEST money
> *


unas botas de avestruz pa mi porfa si va pa leon compa , :cheesy: PURO PADELANTE no se aguite :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 11:06 AM~12982244
> *i miss that car,   I DROVE THAT CAR EVERYWHERE,  richmond, baytown,  galveston, CHIPPIN ALLOVER :biggrin:
> *


I MEMBER!! U WAS REP LIKE ALWAYS....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:04 AM~12982233
> *FUTURE HOPPER IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!
> *


WHAT PERSON U TALKIN BOUT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 12 2009, 11:07 AM~12982248
> *unas botas  de avestruz pa mi porfa si va pa leon compa ,  :cheesy: PURO PADELANTE no se aguite  :biggrin:
> *


WITH A NIKE CHECK ON DA SIDE OR STREETSHOW????? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 11:08 AM~12982252
> *WHAT PERSON U TALKIN BOUT
> *


EL LONE STAR!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:07 AM~12982249
> *I MEMBER!! U WAS REP LIKE ALWAYS....
> *


like the rest of the people on here ? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i have bad memory . i cant remmeber seen sum of the so call riderz fo life knowhtsayen 
:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 12 2009, 09:07 AM~12982248
> *unas botas  de avestruz pa mi porfa si va pa leon compa ,  :cheesy: PURO PADELANTE no se aguite  :biggrin:
> *


PURO PADELANTE COMPA, i let u know, leon gto is very close by


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 12 2009, 11:10 AM~12982266
> *like the rest of the  people on here ? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i have bad memory . i cant remmeber seen sum of theTHOSE ARE CALLED CHEERLEADERS4LIFE*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 12 2009, 09:10 AM~12982266
> *like the rest of the  people on here ? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i have bad memory . i cant remmeber seen sum of the so call riderz fo life knowhtsayen
> :0
> *


 :0 agreed, i must have bad memory too :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:12 AM~12982278
> *THOSE ARE CALLED CHEERLEADERS4LIFE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

el chaparro


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Feb 12 2009, 09:18 AM~12982324
> *el chaparro
> *


mexican pride?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2009, 10:04 AM~12982237
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Feb 12 2009, 11:18 AM~12982324
> *el chaparro
> *


QUE PUES HOMITO, I HEARD QUE ANDAN ENCHINGA TU Y TODA LA CLICKA!!!!


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

si mexican pride


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Feb 12 2009, 09:24 AM~12982373
> *si mexican pride
> *


que rollo por el northside


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:10 AM~12982265
> *EL LONE STAR!
> *


definetly not the 60, wonder what type of car


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

ay aki andamos echandole chingasos alos carros 

alistandonos para el domingo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 09:22 AM~12982365
> *:uh:
> *


Say mayne I heard white boy luke back at at da shop...betta get ya steel and go keep dat ***** workin if not he won't be back till next month....I'm just sayi n......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Feb 12 2009, 09:29 AM~12982415
> *ay aki andamos echandole chingasos alos carros
> 
> alistandonos para el domingo
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 10:31 AM~12982435
> *Say mayne I heard white boy luke back at at da shop...betta get ya steel and go keep dat ***** workin if not he won't be back till next month....I'm just sayi n......
> *


 :guns:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 12 2009, 11:10 AM~12982266
> *like the rest of the  people on here ? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: i have bad memory . i cant remmeber seen sum of the so call riderz fo life knowhtsayen
> :0
> *


I think u should name names.....expose the false claimers and frauds


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2009, 09:51 AM~12982651
> *I think u should name names.....expose the false claimers and frauds
> *


ok, noe.


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:34 AM~12982460
> *:cheesy:
> *





> vas a ir al show el domingo oh ke?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ha......looks like dat ***** got sum splainin to do


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2009, 09:59 AM~12982720
> *ok, noe.
> *


Hattin......



Oh well wat can I say...I'm only 22 and had 3 cars built......and redoing my 3rd one......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > vas a ir al show el domingo oh ke?
> 
> 
> probablemente si,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 10:59 AM~12983356
> *Hattin......
> Oh well wat can I say...I'm only 22 and had 3 cars built......and redoing my 3rd one......
> *


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 01:23 PM~12984054
> *probablemente si,
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh: que rollo chaparo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 11:59 AM~12983356
> *Hattin......
> Oh well wat can I say...I'm only 22 and had 3 cars built......and redoing my 3rd one......
> *


pics of didnt happen


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 01:46 PM~12984665
> *pics of didnt happen
> *


No need for pics, they were just buckets.....:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 03:05 PM~12984832
> *No need for pics, they were just buckets.....:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2009, 09:51 AM~12982651
> *I think u should name names.....expose the false claimers and frauds
> *


:0 :nono: im just saying . i think thats how this topic started. im looking for sum vides that i have from back in the days from richmond and traffic jams also from westheimer and dunvale . where mofos used to pull their guns out and shoot. :angry: if find em i post em up :cheesy: those were the days


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 12 2009, 03:36 PM~12985069
> *:0  :nono: im just saying . i think thats how this topic started. im looking for sum vides that i have from back in the days from richmond and traffic jams also from westheimer and dunvale . where mofos used to pull their guns out and shoot. :angry: if find em i post em up   :cheesy: those were the days
> *


wasn't me :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 12 2009, 02:36 PM~12985069
> *:0  :nono: im just saying . i think thats how this topic started. im looking for sum vides that i have from back in the days from richmond and traffic jams also from westheimer and dunvale . where mofos used to pull their guns out and shoot. :angry: if find em i post em up  :cheesy: those were the days
> *


yup, i member fools pull out a shootgun, at starbucks parking lot on westimer, and shot this dude in front of us, crazy how things were in those days


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 02:55 PM~12985221
> *wasn't me  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 02:57 PM~12985238
> *yup, i member fools pull out a shootgun, at starbucks parking lot on westimer, and shot this dude in front of us, crazy how things were in those days
> *


remember when the comedy central channel came down with that show INSOMIAC. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:12 AM~12982278
> *THOSE ARE CALLED CHEERLEADERS4LIFE
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 12 2009, 03:59 PM~12985258
> *remember when the comedy central channel came down with that show INSOMIAC.  :cheesy:
> *


missing grilles on lacs even back then. good times :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 03:05 PM~12985307
> *missing grilles on lacs even back then.   good times   :tears:
> *


i know fucking gangstas with pistols on their carboard consoles:twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 12 2009, 04:13 PM~12985370
> *i know fucking gangstas with pistols on their carboard consoles:twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 03:22 PM~12985449
> *:0  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 04:57 PM~12985238
> *yup, i member fools pull out a shootgun, at starbucks parking lot on westimer, and shot this dude in front of us, crazy how things were in those days
> *


i member that homie died that night.......jumped right over homie as i ran to the car


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2009, 04:37 PM~12986008
> *i member that homie died that night.......jumped right over homie as i ran to the car
> *


damm we burned quick too . that little fool with the shootgun was krazy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

trouble makers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 02:57 PM~12985238
> *yup, i member fools pull out a shootgun, at starbucks parking lot on westimer, and shot this dude in front of us, crazy how things were in those days
> *


i remember i was with my homeboy and these dudes started shootin at this car in traffic they burned off but we got stuck in traffic and one of the dudes in teh car that got shot up identified me and my homeboy as the ones who were shootin at them them laws had us hemmed up til about 5 in the morning. it wasnt even us.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2009, 04:37 PM~12986008
> *i member that homie died that night.......jumped right over homie as i ran to the car
> *


man, that sht was crazy, we jump on monte and burn off quick too, then saw the news the next day


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 04:55 PM~12986177
> *trouble makers
> *


not us :biggrin: , it was a combination, of drunk peps gettn out of clubs, and gangsters coming from all sides of town, and a few crazy ass lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk richmond


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Someone told me this used to be on Richmond


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

talking about richmond, one day big john from firme calld me to b ready , cause they were gonna hop on me with this








:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone told me this use to be on richmond..but i never seen it.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 08:44 PM~12987020
> *talking about richmond, one day big john from firme calld me to b ready , cause they were gonna hop on me with this
> 
> 
> ...


way before *TRUUCHA* was around to film cars with no grills :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 06:42 PM~12987003
> *Someone told me this used to be on Richmond
> 
> 
> ...


it did went to richmond, then they said it flew away :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Juan's SKYWALKER*








:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 06:46 PM~12987035
> *someone told me this use to be on richmond..but i never seen it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i never saw ur ass on richmond


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 06:48 PM~12987049
> *Juan's SKYWALKER
> 
> 
> ...


king of the streets 2000 or 2001 some around that time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 07:47 PM~12987047
> *it did went to richmond, then they said it flew away :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 07:49 PM~12987065
> *:uh: i never saw ur ass on richmond
> *


that wasn't me puto.. i had a luxury sport. 


:twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

_2001 Trading Fair III Show_


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 06:53 PM~12987098
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: , still trying to get current owner drunk as fuck, so he can sell it back to me :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 07:59 PM~12987155
> *:tears: , still trying to get current owner drunk as fuck, so he can sell it back to me :happysad:
> *


whats that 6 total owners?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 07:02 PM~12987183
> *whats that  6 total owners?
> *


fourth owner,


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 08:46 PM~12987035
> *someone told me this use to be on richmond..but i never seen it.
> 
> 
> ...


713ridaz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2009, 08:22 PM~12987341
> *713ridaz
> *


mayne, why you call that man out like that? with the 20 mexican blankets? i wasn't gonna say no names. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

to bad i dont have a scanner, i have a bunch of pics from back in the day


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

"help us work for that day when black will not be asked to give back, when brown can stick around, when yellow will be mellow, when the red man can get ahead, man, and when white will embrace what is right."

thats the only part of the speech i understood and i was like MAAAAAAAAAYYYYNNNNEEEEE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

99 Los Magnificos


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:35 PM~12987445
> *99 Los Magnificos
> 
> 
> ...


is Juiced Customs still open?? Good ole Zefe :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2009, 09:37 PM~12987470
> *is Juiced Customs still open??  Good ole Zefe :biggrin:
> *


I heard que si :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

he still open


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 12 2009, 08:45 PM~12987551
> *he still open
> *


hows he doing..he still lifting cars, and painting them?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah he still does some hydros and paint


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good old pics


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 08:47 PM~12987578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember this show


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 07:28 PM~12987392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

98 LRM tour


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2009, 08:49 PM~12987607
> *i remember this show
> *


i don't. and i took the pic. :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 08:52 PM~12987641
> *i don't.  and i took the pic.  :dunno:
> *


reason i remember is cause i took a 54 belair to that show...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2009, 08:54 PM~12987667
> *reason i remember is cause i took a 54 belair to that show...
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I DONT HAVE ANY PICS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 09:47 PM~12987578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was when alliance car audio moved the show from the p-town fairgrounds to the horse track


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2009, 08:58 PM~12987710
> *I DONT HAVE ANY PICS
> *


got to google and borrow some.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

2000 Tour


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:59 PM~12987712
> *This was when alliance car audio moved the show from the p-town fairgrounds to the horse track
> *


oh.. now i remember.. baking 100+ heat with zero shade. on hot parking lot.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:59 PM~12987712
> *This was when alliance car audio moved the show from the p-town fairgrounds to the horse track
> *


i think this is when Latin Cartel through the show


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2009, 09:37 PM~12987470
> *is Juiced Customs still open??  Good ole Zefe :biggrin:
> *


i was just over there hangin out a few days ago.....boy sprays candy like its nobodys business


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2009, 10:03 PM~12987752
> *i think this is when Latin Cartel through the show
> *



:scrutinize:...threw :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 08:47 PM~12987578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this pic is at the ptown fairgrounds


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2009, 09:04 PM~12987761
> *i was just over there hangin out a few days ago.....boy sprays candy like its nobodys business
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

he does lots of air bags and trunk belts


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 12 2009, 09:05 PM~12987780
> *he does lots of air bags and trunk belts
> *


:uh:


moneys money i guess.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:04 PM~12987768
> *:scrutinize:...threw  :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl:
> *


whats so funny??

you my english teacher???


:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2009, 10:06 PM~12987790
> *whats so funny??
> you my english teacher???
> :biggrin:
> *



:no:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 08:58 PM~12987706
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Scrapin' Tour


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i take it back...that was at the horse track....just check some old pics

we (JuiceD) back then where drunk as fuck


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12946855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 03:46 PM~12984665
> *pics of didnt happen
> *


x651674131635165131315135211301153165132165413156 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 12 2009, 10:16 PM~12987891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2009, 09:10 PM~12987836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

some good old days


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 12 2009, 09:19 PM~12987932
> *some good old days
> *


yea they where


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2009, 09:04 PM~12987761
> *i was just over there hangin out a few days ago.....boy sprays candy like its nobodys business
> *


 :biggrin: ...he painted mine candy back then, got down too....so much flake it would blind you :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 12 2009, 10:19 PM~12987932
> *some good old days
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 06:40 PM~12986964
> *fk richmond
> *


f/u and that pink buckled mc u had..... :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:21 PM~12987967
> *anyone remember a vid called Texas from the south? showed footage from Houston & dallas. It was sold @ shorty's & Sun God Kustoms
> *


i remember a video from SA (cant remember the title) that had good cruising shots and some music by Capone - Barrio Dope


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Feb 12 2009, 11:29 AM~12982415
> *ay aki andamos echandole chingasos alos carros
> 
> alistandonos para el domingo
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 07:49 PM~12987598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rene's evil magic, bad ass car


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 12 2009, 08:23 PM~12987989
> *f/u and that pink buckled mc u had..... :uh:
> *


:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 12 2009, 08:16 PM~12987891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey brown, que onda con tony, no hay peluquerias por aya o que :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> Scrapin' Tour
> 
> :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2009, 08:46 PM~12988268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pic, just cant see his famous boots :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:48 PM~12988279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was that veto?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:50 PM~12988301
> *was that veto?
> *


I think so


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:50 PM~12988301
> *was that veto?
> *


yes sir


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:40 PM~12988206
> *hey brown, que onda con tony, no hay peluquerias por aya o que :biggrin:
> *


MIND READER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 08:40 PM~12988206
> *hey brown, que onda con tony, no hay peluquerias por aya o que :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: DICE K NOMAS TE AGUNTES,  K AY DE GUENO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HEY BOILER THERES A SNITCH IN DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:55 PM~12988352
> *HEY BOILER THERES A SNITCH IN DA HOUSE!!!
> *


NO FUCKING WAY, AGAIN :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:57 PM~12988374
> *NO FUCKING WAY, AGAIN :uh:
> *


YEAH HIS HERE SO DONT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT HIS DADDY SHORTY.... :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 12 2009, 08:55 PM~12988347
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: DICE K NOMAS TE AGUNTES,     K AY DE GUENO
> *


 :uh: , NECESITASCLASSESDESPANOLCABRON.COM :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

you guys scared him away :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:59 PM~12988389
> *YEAH HIS HERE SO DONT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT HIS DADDY SHORTY.... :nono:
> *


 :0 :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:59 PM~12988392
> *:uh: , NECESITASCLASSESDESPANOLCABRON.COM :biggrin:
> *


U TRYING TO SET DA HOUSE ON FIRE TONIGHT I SEE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 08:59 PM~12988392
> *:uh: , NECESITASCLASSESDESPANOLCABRON.COM :biggrin:
> *


NI ESPANOL NI INGLES PINCHE SOLDADURA :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NAH, IM HERE. BUT YOU CALLING ME BY THE WRONG NAME.

SNITCH AINT ME. CUS THATS NOT WHAT I DO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 10:59 PM~12988402
> *you guys scared him away :biggrin:
> *


NAH HIS STILL HERE!!! JUST DONT HAVE THE BALLS TO STEP UP AND SAY HE TOLD HIM!!! :biggrin: AFTER ALL IM STILL TALKING SHIT.....  :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:03 PM~12988463
> *NAH HIS STILL HERE!!! JUST DONT HAVE THE BALLS TO STEP UP AND SAY HE TOLD HIM!!! :biggrin:  AFTER ALL IM STILL TALKING SHIT.....   :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 10:03 PM~12988463
> *YOU WERE TALKING. I AINT TELL HIM SHIT.*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 12 2009, 09:02 PM~12988450
> *NI ESPANOL  NI INGLES  PINCHE SOLDADURA :biggrin:
> *


necesito unas classes de soldadura por que me tronaron en el pipe test :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

topic good tonight







& it isn't even friday :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:59 PM~12988389
> *YEAH HIS HERE SO DONT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT HIS DADDY SHORTY.... :nono:
> *


 THAT'S YOUR DADDY SHORY !!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2009, 11:03 PM~12988462
> *NAH, IM HERE.  BUT YOU CALLING ME BY THE WRONG NAME.
> 
> SNITCH AINT ME.  CUS THATS NOT WHAT I DO
> *


DAMN DID DA SHOE FIT, I NEVER SAID IT WAS U. NICE TO KNOW, I TOLD U BOILER THAT HE WOULD SAY SOMETHING SOON!!!! U KNOW WHAT HOMIE NOW I HAVE SOME RESPECT FOR U SINCE UR STANDING UP FOR UR SELF.........  BUT I GUESS THAT STILL MAKES U A SNITCH! :dunno: WE GONNA HAVE TO LET THE OTHER MEMBERS DECIDE.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:06 PM~12988509
> *topic good tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 09:06 PM~12988506
> *necesito unas classes de soldadura por que me tronaron en el pipe test :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam getcha popcorn ready ladies.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:08 PM~12988533
> *DAMN DID DA SHOE FIT, I NEVER SAID IT WAS U. NICE TO KNOW, I TOLD U BOILER THAT HE WOULD SAY SOMETHING SOON!!!! U KNOW WHAT HOMIE NOW I HAVE SOME RESPECT FOR U SINCE UR STANDING UP FOR UR SELF.........    BUT I GUESS THAT STILL MAKES U A SNITCH! :dunno:  WE GONNA HAVE TO LET THE OTHER MEMBERS DECIDE.....
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :yes: ,


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 10:08 PM~12988533
> *DAMN DID DA SHOE FIT, I NEVER SAID IT WAS U. NICE TO KNOW, I TOLD U BOILER THAT HE WOULD SAY SOMETHING SOON!!!! U KNOW WHAT HOMIE NOW I HAVE SOME RESPECT FOR U SINCE UR STANDING UP FOR UR SELF.........    BUT I GUESS THAT STILL MAKES U A SNITCH! :dunno:  WE GONNA HAVE TO LET THE OTHER MEMBERS DECIDE.....
> *


it makes me a snitch? thats fine. do what you do.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:06 PM~12988509
> *topic good tonight
> 
> 
> ...


GOT TO GET IT CRUNCK IN HERE HOMIE CAUSE THIS IS HOUSTON!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:11 PM~12988569
> *GOT TO GET IT CRUNCK IN HERE HOMIE CAUSE THIS IS HOUSTON!!!!
> *


LOCOS 79 EL SAULITO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 12 2009, 11:08 PM~12988532
> *THAT'S YOUR                            DADDY SHORY  !!
> *


I WASNT EVEN TALKING ABOUT U FOOL!!!! :twak: HIS NOT MY DADDY, EVEN THOUGH MY DAD IS SHORT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 11:10 PM~12988558
> *Dam getcha popcorn ready ladies.......
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:11 PM~12988569
> *GOT TO GET IT CRUNCK IN HERE HOMIE CAUSE THIS IS HOUSTON!!!!
> *


calm down cabron , we all know houston, home of the pimps ,hustlers, cheerleaders, snitch, etc etc


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:13 PM~12988589
> *I WASNT EVEN TALKING ABOUT U FOOL!!!! :twak:  HIS NOT MY DADDY, EVEN THOUGH MY DAD IS SHORT!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO MAMES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:13 PM~12988596
> *ALREADY GOT MINE
> 
> 
> ...


the popcorn monito is funny


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 11:15 PM~12988616
> *the popcorn monito is funny
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:16 PM~12988624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:16 PM~12988624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that puto in that jpg needs some peach fuzz


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2009, 11:11 PM~12988567
> *it makes me a snitch?  thats fine.  do what you do.
> *


DONT WORRY HOMIE IF U WOULDNT HAVE TOLD HIM HE WOULD HAVE FOUND OUT ANYWAYS BUT I TALK SHIT FOR A GOOD CAUSE, THE TOP DAWG OF HOUSTON WAS OUT TO LOOK FOR ME!!!! :biggrin: AND I JUST KNEW IT WAS U CAUSE U WERE THE ONLY ONE HANGING BY HIS BALLS........I DONT KNOW U BUT I STILL THINK UR ALRIGHT HOMIE.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2009, 11:17 PM~12988637
> *
> 
> 
> ...











She need to shave that thing


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:18 PM~12988654
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE IF U WOULDNT HAVE TOLD HIM HE WOULD HAVE FOUND OUT ANYWAYS BUT I TALK SHIT FOR A GOOD CAUSE, THE TOP DAWG OF HOUSTON WAS OUT TO LOOK FOR ME!!!! :biggrin:  AND I JUST KNEW IT WAS U CAUSE U WERE THE ONLY ONE HANGING BY HIS BALLS........I DONT KNOW U BUT I STILL THINK UR ALRIGHT HOMIE.
> *


friendly ass :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:13 PM~12988596
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


BITCH THATS NOT EVEN FUNNY THAT WAS STUPID, AND HE WAS TALKING TO HIM SELF....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 10:18 PM~12988654
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE IF U WOULDNT HAVE TOLD HIM HE WOULD HAVE FOUND OUT ANYWAYS BUT I TALK SHIT FOR A GOOD CAUSE, THE TOP DAWG OF HOUSTON WAS OUT TO LOOK FOR ME!!!! :biggrin:  AND I JUST KNEW IT WAS U CAUSE U WERE THE ONLY ONE HANGING BY HIS BALLS........I DONT KNOW U BUT I STILL THINK UR ALRIGHT HOMIE.
> *


you do know me. you just aint put a name with a face yet. i'll let you know next time you see me. and aint nobody hanging from his balls, just they wasnt on your side. it'll be ok.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:20 PM~12988667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


makes my nuts itch looking at her hairy beaver.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 11:14 PM~12988598
> *calm down cabron , we all know houston, home of the pimps ,hustlers, cheerleaders, snitch, etc etc*


SO FKN TRUE...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:20 PM~12988667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, antique razor


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2009, 11:21 PM~12988687
> *you do know me.  you just aint put a name with a face yet.  i'll let you know next time you see me.  and aint nobody hanging from his balls, just they wasnt on your side.  it'll be ok.
> *


  LIKE I SAID I THINK UR ALRITE!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:20 PM~12988677
> *BITCH THATS NOT EVEN FUNNY THAT WAS STUPID, AND HE WAS TALKING TO HIM SELF....
> *


that's what I find funny Tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 12 2009, 11:14 PM~12988604
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO MAMES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 07:35 PM~12987445
> *99 Los Magnificos
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:23 PM~12988711
> *that's what I find funny Tony
> *


 :biggrin: WAT UP HOMIE....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:25 PM~12988735
> *:biggrin:  WAT UP HOMIE....
> *


just watching Houston lowriders talk mess on here :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 11:20 PM~12988675
> *friendly ass :biggrin:
> *


WELL FK U THEN FOOL!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: hno: :werd: :rant: LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:26 PM~12988745
> *just watching H-town lowriders talk mess on here :biggrin:
> *


THATS WAT WE DO WHEN WE'RE NOT HOPPING OR WORKING ON CARS....  :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 11:27 PM~12988764
> *THATS WAT WE DO WHEN WE'RE NOT HOPPING OR WORKING ON CARS....   :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :werd:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:26 PM~12988748
> *WELL FK U THEN FOOL!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  hno:  :werd:  :rant: LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :rant: :rant: ,


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

.....and just like dat.....da drama is over......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 11:36 PM~12988862
> *.....and just like dat.....da drama is over......
> *


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q8hUbgceIrc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q8hUbgceIrc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 11:36 PM~12988862
> *.....and just like dat.....da drama is over......
> *


kid so hurry the hell up and bring out that 3rd car u say it is and lets ride fool!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:44 PM~12988956
> *kid so hurry the hell up and bring out that 3rd car u say it is and lets ride fool!!!!
> *


Don't start b4 u get ur feelings hurt again tony ton....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

KRAZYTOYZ any luck selling the burvan yet homie!!! i know a homeboy looking for one but he only has like 3000..... :dunno:


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 11:48 PM~12989005
> *Don't start b4 u get ur feelings hurt again tony ton....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:48 PM~12989007
> * KRAZYTOYZ any luck selling the burvan yet homie!!! i know a homeboy looking for one but he only has like 3000..... :dunno:
> *


$3000 plus your cutlass. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 09:48 PM~12989007
> * KRAZYTOYZ any luck selling the burvan yet homie!!! i know a homeboy looking for one but he only has like 3000..... :dunno:
> *



All PMs are for trades only.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 12 2009, 10:51 PM~12989037
> *All PMs are for trades only.
> *


we in a recession


oh and its a burban :twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mario aka LilJuan_@Feb 12 2009, 11:48 PM~12989008
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 09:56 PM~12989118
> *we in a recession
> oh  and its a burban            :twak:
> *




We all cant afford impalas.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 12 2009, 11:49 PM~12989018
> *$3000 plus your cutlass. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh: not my style homie!!! :biggrin: good luck


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 12 2009, 11:00 PM~12989187
> *We all cant afford impalas.
> *


stop spending $ on weed and maybe you could. :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 10:02 PM~12989216
> *stop spending $ on weed and maybe you could.  :scrutinize:
> *


:0: :0: :0:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that's like something a pothead would think of high.. "lets put hydros on a burban, and paint it yellow like a school bus" :420:


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 13 2009, 12:57 AM~12989139
> *:uh:
> *




jajajjajajja

i just realized that lol
wtf


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 10:06 PM~12989266
> *that's like something a pothead would think of high..  "lets put hydros on a burban, and paint it yellow like a school bus"  :420:
> *



Just like buying a caprice, thinking it was an impala. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mario aka LilJuan_@Feb 13 2009, 12:07 AM~12989277
> *jajajjajajja
> 
> i just realized that lol
> ...



:loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 12 2009, 11:07 PM~12989286
> *Just like buying a caprice, thinking it was an impala. :biggrin:
> *


that was a hot wing induced haze i was in when that happened. :angry:


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

yah


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 12 2009, 10:07 PM~12989286
> *Just like buying a caprice, thinking it was an impala. :biggrin:
> *


Ha...owned..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 11:11 PM~12989344
> *Ha...owned..
> *


after your tuba picture, you ain't got shit to say about someone getting 0wn3d. don't forget the hugging the doggies pic. :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mario aka LilJuan_@Feb 13 2009, 12:26 AM~12989539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*STOP WITH THE*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 10:26 PM~12989535
> *after your tuba picture, you ain't got shit to say about something getting 0wn3d. don't forget the hugging the doggies pic.    :roflmao:
> *


So....*****...u still 300 pounds over obesity...have high cholestoral, and diabetic and about 3 seconds away from a fat heart attack......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2009, 12:30 AM~12989598
> *So....*****...u still 300 pounds over obesity...have high cholestoral, and diabetic and about 3 seconds away from a fat heart attack......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 12 2009, 08:23 PM~12987989
> *f/u and that pink buckled mc u had..... :uh:
> *


he didnt buckle it, i did that P/O/S


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 11:30 PM~12989598
> *So....*****...u still 300 pounds over obesity...have high cholestoral, and diabetic and about 3 seconds away from a fat heart attack......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 10:08 PM~12988533
> *DAMN DID DA SHOE FIT, I NEVER SAID IT WAS U. NICE TO KNOW, I TOLD U BOILER THAT HE WOULD SAY SOMETHING SOON!!!! U KNOW WHAT HOMIE NOW I HAVE SOME RESPECT FOR U SINCE UR STANDING UP FOR UR SELF.........    BUT I GUESS THAT STILL MAKES U A SNITCH! :dunno:  WE GONNA HAVE TO LET THE OTHER MEMBERS DECIDE.....
> *


Danny is cool people, if someone talks behind my back i hope my suppose homies make me aware of the talking if not then they not my true homies


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 12 2009, 11:07 PM~12989286
> *Just like buying a caprice, thinking it was an impala. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2009, 11:30 PM~12989598
> *So....*****...u still 300 pounds over obesity...have high cholestoral, and diabetic and about 3 seconds away from a fat heart attack......
> *


and i still say you looked like a fucking *** in both those pics.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 07:29 PM~12987399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this mc had a badass paint job i remember it from a show in austin tx.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2009, 01:39 AM~12990721
> *this mc had a badass paint job i remember it from a show in austin tx.
> *


it had clean work on the suicides too. look like it came factory like that.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 12 2009, 07:47 PM~12987569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car used to catch on fire all the time


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

BREAKING NECKS AT THE BIG C LAST NIGHT   








BIG JHON'S FUTURE WIFEY hno: hno: 








:uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 12 2009, 10:07 PM~12989286
> *Just like buying a caprice, thinking it was an impala. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2009, 08:28 AM~12991575
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


UGLY AS HELL FEST que estabas haciendo en ese topic wuey.... :biggrin: te cache


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 06:40 AM~12991604
> *UGLY AS HELL FEST que estabas haciendo en ese topic wuey.... :biggrin: te cache
> *


NO WAY, IT WAS 22 AD ABOVE :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 08:40 AM~12991604
> *UGLY AS HELL FEST que estabas haciendo en ese topic wuey.... :biggrin: te cache
> *


let me guess u were posting my buckets on there, right! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2009, 08:47 AM~12991632
> *NO WAY, IT WAS 22 AD ABOVE :biggrin:
> *


so i can post my wifes car on there too. lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 06:48 AM~12991635
> *let me guess u were posting my buckets on there, right! :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: este wuey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 06:50 AM~12991644
> *so i can post my wifes car on there too. lol
> *


why not,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

someone tell 713rider that he can go pick up the car from santos now, im finally done


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 13 2009, 09:04 AM~12991700
> *someone tell 713rider that he can  go pick up the car from santos now, im finally done
> *


so u got ur frame?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 08:23 AM~12991768
> *so u got ur frame?
> *


no i put a rebuilt 350 on my fucked up frame


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

buenos dias


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

> > :uh: que rollo chaparo
> 
> 
> ke onda choche


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

eso si era un cruisin en la richmond
aver kuando asemos algo asi otra vez


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i wonder if your the same person who used to live on fletcher st


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

fletcher?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Feb 13 2009, 09:30 AM~12992111
> *fletcher?
> *


guess not


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

i use to live on fletcher


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chore77_@Feb 13 2009, 09:31 AM~12992122
> *i use to live on fletcher
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 13 2009, 10:08 AM~12991964
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: ... j/k what's happening with you :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 13 2009, 10:06 AM~12992415
> *:uh: ... j/k what's happening with you :biggrin:
> *


sure you are. :uh: 

LOL!! :biggrin: 

not a whole lot. just ready for this day to be over. wish the weather was nicer tho. :thumbsdown:

and you? :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

watching price is right & on LIL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fffuuunnnn!!

:ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 11 2009, 02:53 PM~12974626
> *get a real cell phone plan so u can accept calls  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 FOO I AINT NO BALLA LIKE U :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 13 2009, 11:11 AM~12992445
> *watching price is right & on LIL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you unemployed mang?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:no: , in school taking online college courses


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2009, 09:33 AM~12992632
> *you unemployed mang?
> 
> 
> ...



Post some back in the day jams and remember your z.cabarizzi and used jeans days mang.........

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 13 2009, 09:17 AM~12992500
> *:0 FOO I AINT NO BALLA LIKE U  :angry:
> *


u know im a broke neegah :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 13 2009, 12:01 PM~12992842
> *Post some back in the day jams and remember your z.cabarizzi and used jeans days mang.........
> *


JLYC7ltxOrk&feature


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 13 2009, 12:01 PM~12992842
> *Post some back in the day jams and remember your z.cabarizzi and used jeans days mang.........
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2009, 10:21 AM~12992984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

Can't forget about Devioussixty8 and the boys.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 13 2009, 12:35 PM~12993088
> *
> 
> Can't forget about Devioussixty8 and the boys.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## gill_1988 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2009, 10:42 AM~12993133
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: i was jammin' this one on my way home yesterday....


You remember this one?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

The little puppet was a trip


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 13 2009, 03:40 AM~12991379
> *BREAKING NECKS AT THE BIG C LAST NIGHT
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Its goin down again come chill eat sum wings & drink acouple beers wit ur boys at Broadway Wings this sunday @ 6pm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 13 2009, 11:57 AM~12993894
> *Its goin down again come chill eat sum wings & drink acouple beers wit ur boys at Broadway Wings this sunday @ 6pm
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

\m/oN¡©Ä GNO! hell yes! 8 more days til my man comes 2 town. so excited 2 see Enrique! brings back LA memories. still get goosebumps. but you dont know nothin bout that!

:uh: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2009, 01:40 PM~12994199
> *\m/oN¡©Ä GNO! hell yes! 8 more days til my man comes 2 town. so excited 2 see Enrique! brings back LA memories. still get goosebumps. but you dont know nothin bout that!
> 
> :uh:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 13 2009, 12:47 PM~12993176
> *:biggrin:  i was jammin' this one on my way home yesterday....
> You remember this one?
> 
> ...


yep. was a good joint.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 13 2009, 11:57 AM~12993894
> *Its goin down again come chill eat sum wings & drink acouple beers wit ur boys at Broadway Wings this sunday @ 6pm
> *



X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2009, 12:55 PM~12994336
> *
> *


O FRIENDLY ASS NEEGAH.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 13 2009, 12:57 PM~12994354
> *O FRIENDLY ASS NEEGAH.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok mr. telleverybodythisismyfirsttimeonaplane ass neegah... :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2009, 01:20 PM~12994559
> *ok mr. telleverybodythisismyfirsttimeonaplane ass neegah... :cheesy:
> *


O DONT START AGINE OL IWANTACHEESYFOOTLONGONASTICKWHILEATTHEMALL AZZ NEEGAH...

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2009, 07:47 PM~12987047
> *it did went to richmond, then they said it flew away :biggrin:
> *


yeah it flew away after tapping that bumper....all nite...! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:33 PM~12987433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: certain people here remember this one too!.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 13 2009, 01:22 PM~12994572
> *O DONT START AGINE OL  IWANTACHEESYFOOTLONGONASTICKWHILEATTHEMALL    AZZ NEEGAH...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hey bish wasnt a footlong :biggrin:
mr. icanonlyhandleonedrinkandthenislurmywords ass neegah :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2009, 01:25 PM~12994584
> *hey bish wasnt a footlong  :biggrin:
> mr. icanonlyhandleonedrinkandthenislurmywords ass neegah  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 IM NOT AN EXPERIANCED DRINKER LIKE SUM PEOPLE..... :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 13 2009, 01:27 PM~12994607
> *:0 IM NOT AN EXPERIANCED DRINKER LIKE SUM PEOPLE..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


  i know that now..mr. icantdrinkanymoremyheadhurts... anyway whats good??? hows the familia doing?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2009, 01:29 PM~12994622
> *  i know that now..mr. icantdrinkanymoremyheadhurts... anyway whats good??? hows the familia doing?
> *


AIGHT MR IWANTASHOTOFPATRONAT8INTHAMORNIN ASS NEEGAH..WE COOL.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 13 2009, 01:31 PM~12994633
> *AIGHT MR  IWANTASHOTOFPATRONAT8INTHAMORNIN  ASS NEEGAH..WE COOL.
> *


u got it all wrong.. it was a pint of hennessy at 8 in the morning on the freeway and shots of patron at around 9 am when we got to the airport then more henny went we landed in L.A... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

dont forget the drinks on the plane too :0 good to hear everything is getting better for u..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2009, 01:41 PM~12994708
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g09hEdZAe4M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g09hEdZAe4M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


FAIL :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2009, 02:42 PM~12994718
> *FAIL  :uh:
> *


yeah yeah yeah :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2009, 01:44 PM~12994736
> *yeah yeah yeah  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que pues con los wire wheels?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: louies90, switches4life, duceoutdaroof, 713Lowriderboy, thundercats1


:ugh: wtf?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 13 2009, 04:47 PM~12995326
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: louies90, switches4life, duceoutdaroof, 713Lowriderboy, thundercats1
> :ugh: wtf?
> *


hno: ohno she found us hno: .......cali use to date this fat girl in high school she said they called her thundercat hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 04:14 PM~12996053
> *hno: ohno she found you hno: .......slimm use to date this fat girl in high school they called her thundercat hno:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, them truckers need to step their game up.. namsayin'


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2009, 06:39 PM~12996271
> *mayne, them truckers need to step their game up.. namsayin'
> 
> 
> ...


homie must have been :loco: to decorate his truck like that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 13 2009, 04:42 PM~12996315
> *homie must have been :loco: to decorate his truck like that
> *


PROBLY GETTN READY FOR THE ART CAR PARADE OR SUM :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuts up htown..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2009, 06:50 PM~12996405
> *PROBLY GETTN READY FOR THE ART CAR PARADE OR SUM :uh:
> *


It's on Feb. parade happens in April


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 13 2009, 06:52 PM~12996418
> *  wuts up htown..
> *


Sup Goof :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 12 2009, 07:37 PM~12987470
> *is Juiced Customs still open??  Good ole Zefe :biggrin:
> *


 yeah he mostly doing body work and paint


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

rivistyle was spotted at taco bell


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Does anybody have a laptop for sale ? PM me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2009, 06:02 PM~12996909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:....latin rappers....nota good way to get people to attend ur show.......I'm just sayin......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2009, 08:02 PM~12996909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2009, 07:02 PM~12996909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Would be good to go to!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 13 2009, 08:28 PM~12997108
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Would be good to go to!!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the"I" will be in tha house


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 08:38 PM~12997177
> *the"I" will be in tha house
> *


I SAY PULL UP SLIM!!!







:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 09:10 PM~12997388
> *I SAY PULL UP SLIM!!!
> 
> 
> ...



damn Tony, coming out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 13 2009, 07:07 PM~12996547
> *rivistyle was spotted at taco bell
> 
> 
> ...


oinkhuesuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 07:10 PM~12997388
> *I SAY PULL UP SLIM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 09:10 PM~12997388
> *I SAY PULL UP SLIM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i'll come by sunday if it looks nice....im not luzin so ima make a few changes


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 09:16 PM~12997884
> *i'll come by sunday if it looks nice....im not luzin so ima make a few changes
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what peps here are taking their hoppers 2 this wknds show :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2009, 09:45 PM~12998119
> *what peps here are taking their hoppers 2 this wknds show :0
> *


DEZZ NUTS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 13 2009, 10:54 PM~12998204
> *DEZZ NUTS
> *


got'em


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 10:09 PM~12998324
> *got'em
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 13 2009, 11:23 PM~12998459
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

x4


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH_2ovua7pA


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wait a fucking minute, i said what peps :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 13 2009, 09:27 PM~12998491
> *x4
> *


x5


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2009, 09:36 PM~12998568
> *x5
> *


x6


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 09:32 PM~12998536
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH_2ovua7pA
> *


repost from the 90's :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2009, 09:37 PM~12998581
> *x6
> *


+1 more


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 13 2009, 11:38 PM~12998594
> *+1 more
> *


AND ANOTHER


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

AND ANOTHER :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

fuck it add one more


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 11:32 PM~12998536
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH_2ovua7pA
> *


hes back the following weekend
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWQ3Bw8LaQ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 09:42 PM~12998635
> *hes back the following weekend
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWQ3Bw8LaQ
> *


double repost :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 13 2009, 09:41 PM~12998624
> *AND ANOTHER :biggrin:
> *


fuck it , y otra mas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2009, 09:44 PM~12998657
> *fuck it , y otra mas
> *


si


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 09:42 PM~12998635
> *hes back the following weekend
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWQ3Bw8LaQ
> *


mayne...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 09:42 PM~12998635
> *hes back the following weekend
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWQ3Bw8LaQ
> *


*WHAT SONG IS THAT FROM ICE CUBE & WACK 10 ?? *:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 13 2009, 06:00 PM~12995941
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Ey homies im lookin 4 a bigdaddy grill 4 a caddy 90 plz let me know if u have 1 if is brand new is better thanx


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

View My Videoel carro del chore 77 last week


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

View My Video


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2009, 10:45 PM~12998119
> *what peps here are taking their hoppers 2 this wknds show :0
> *


i might take my TANK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 11:32 PM~12998536
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH_2ovua7pA
> *


NOW THATS SOME REAL GANGSTA SHIT RITE THERE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2009, 11:35 PM~12998567
> *wait a fucking minute, i said what peps :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE!!!! BUT HE TRYD..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 11:42 PM~12998635
> *hes back the following weekend
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWQ3Bw8LaQ
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 14 2009, 01:32 AM~12999694
> *Ey  homies im lookin 4 a bigdaddy  grill 4 a caddy 90 plz let me know if u have 1 if is brand new  is better thanx
> *


TALK TO GEO FROM BONIFIDE AT CROME DOME I THINK HOMIE CAN GET THEM..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Feb 14 2009, 02:00 AM~12999972
> *View My Video
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

FUCK EVERYONE DAT WENT TO SLEEP EARLY!!! :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 13 2009, 07:10 PM~12997388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thats was up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 13 2009, 08:10 PM~12997388
> *I SAY PULL UP SLIM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Damn Tony.. What time did you go to sleep Homie?????? Man i got through eating yesterday, about 6:30pm i sat on the bed to let my food go down. Shit, that's the last i remember. Got up @ 6:30 this morning...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Feb 14 2009, 02:00 AM~12999972
> *View My Video
> *


ha i was like damn that bitch gettin up.....then i saw all the homies on the trunk..... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Feb 13 2009, 11:50 PM~12999887
> *View My Videoel carro del chore 77 last week
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 14 2009, 08:51 AM~13001210
> *ha i was like damn that bitch gettin up.....then i saw all the homies on the trunk..... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 14 2009, 10:51 AM~13001210
> *ha i was like damn that bitch gettin up.....then i saw all the homies on the trunk..... :uh:
> *


hahahahhaha!!! i didnt even see that but now i do, i really thought it got up!!lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 14 2009, 09:33 AM~13001002
> *Damn Tony.. What time did you go to sleep Homie?????? Man i got through eating yesterday, about 6:30pm i sat on the bed to let my food go down. Shit, that's the last i remember. Got up @ 6:30 this morning...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EARLY, LIKE 5:00 A.M...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 14 2009, 12:38 PM~13002035
> *hahahahhaha!!! i didnt even see that but now i do, i really thought it got up!!lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


suppose to put the extra wieght where nobody can see it huh? :uh:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 13 2009, 03:47 PM~12995326
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: louies90, switches4life, duceoutdaroof, 713Lowriderboy, thundercats1
> :ugh: wtf?
> *



 (nothig but a O G thing,something u don't understand
*(female low rider,representing for all the hinas in the low rider vida) :nicoderm:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 13 2009, 05:14 PM~12996053
> *hno: ohno she found us hno: .......cali use to date this fat girl in high school she said they called her thundercat hno:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 14 2009, 02:22 PM~13003118
> *suppose to put the extra wieght where nobody can see it huh?  :uh:
> *


Gotem ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 14 2009, 03:22 PM~13003118
> *suppose to put the extra wieght where nobody can see it huh?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

ALAS 5:00 AM DAMN ANDAVAS EN LA PARRANDA O Q NO INVITAS


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

58 on craigslist
:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

low low for sale
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1032527004.html


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 14 2009, 05:06 PM~13004022
> *58 on craigslist
> :0
> *


Same folks have a clean ace rag for sale too but its been up for like 3 years...........gota be something fishy...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 07:40 PM~13004244
> *Same folks have a clean ace rag for sale too but its been up for like 3 years...........gota be something fishy...
> *


maybe its the $37K they want for it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Oooohhhh mmmaaaaaa gaaawwwddd!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats a big ass roof


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCK DA ROOF DAS A BIGGAASSS MOTOR!!!!!!!!!!!! Dam dis bitch unmodafuckintouchable!!!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

blowers on lowriders just don't look right.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 14 2009, 06:03 PM~13004410
> *blowers on lowriders just don't look right.
> *


AGREED


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 14 2009, 06:03 PM~13004410
> *blowers on lowriders just don't look right.
> *


Fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat!!! Dat bitch aint a lowrider das a dam monsta!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wonder how good that bitch runs


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 08:07 PM~13004449
> *Fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat!!! Dat bitch aint a lowrider das a dam monsta!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i wonder how good that bitch runs


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 08:07 PM~13004449
> *Fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat!!! Dat bitch aint a lowrider das a dam monsta!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2009, 06:08 PM~13004457
> *i wonder how good that bitch runs
> *


Shit prolly as good as it looks!!! Well it better lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 06:07 PM~13004449
> *Fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat!!! Dat bitch aint a lowrider das a dam monsta!!!!!
> *


nah noe, its a big ass fruit cake , orange and purple :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2009, 06:11 PM~13004475
> *nah noe, its a  big ass fruit cake , orange and purple :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Well dats one clean ass fruit cake then.......:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 05:50 PM~13004312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck dat I gota quote this one mo again....:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 06:13 PM~13004492
> *Well dats one clean ass fruit cake then.......:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yes it is, badass paint job, just take the purple away, two cent :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2009, 06:15 PM~13004500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  yes it is, badass paint job, just take the purple away, two cent :biggrin:
> *


U know them suck ass l a people....they love there lakers....purple and yellow even on the car......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2009, 06:15 PM~13004500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  yes it is, badass paint job, just take the purple away, two cent :biggrin:
> *


U gona go see ya boy juan diaz get his ass wooped o just catch it at da house?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 06:18 PM~13004525
> *U know them suck ass l a people....they love there lakers....purple and yellow even on the car......
> *


hater :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 07:50 PM~13004312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


plates say WHY NOT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 14 2009, 06:57 PM~13004764
> *hater  :uh:
> *


:biggrin: .......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 14 2009, 04:22 PM~13003118
> *suppose to put the extra wieght where nobody can see it huh?  :uh:
> *


yeah, watever it takes cheesecake!!!! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 05:15 PM~13003438
> *Gotem ...
> *


fuck u talkin about u still havent earned the rite to speak.... :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Feb 14 2009, 06:19 PM~13003795
> *ALAS 5:00 AM DAMN ANDAVAS EN LA PARRANDA O Q NO INVITAS
> *


algo asi homie... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2009, 07:35 PM~13004203
> *low low for sale
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1032527004.html
> *


  cheap too!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 14 2009, 08:03 PM~13004410
> *blowers on lowriders just don't look right.
> *


x6516889196594892+62619861196 but its a clean caddy, love it....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2009, 08:11 PM~13004475
> *nah noe, its a  big ass fruit cake , orange and purple :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 05:50 PM~13004312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAWK THAT IS NICE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 14 2009, 09:26 PM~13005693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


: dat boy fredo one da switch!!!! :0: 


Were da setup pics???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 06:27 PM~13004590
> *U gona go see ya boy juan diaz get his ass wooped o just catch it at da house?
> *


house, juan manuel marquez is just too much 4 the torito, BUT, who knows


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 14 2009, 06:50 PM~13004312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DEEEZZZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 05:50 PM~13004312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rather have the rag 9


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

.....THE SHOW IS ON AIRLINE AND HOOVER


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2009, 04:15 AM~13007331
> *nice paint WORK but colors sucks.    i do like those rollback sunroofs.  hmmm
> 
> DEEEZZZZZ    NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!
> *


i think i have one of those sliding rags 4 sale!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 15 2009, 10:09 AM~13007780
> *i think i have one of those sliding rags 4 sale!!!
> *


ANYONE WANNA ROLL TO G-TOWN FOR MARI GRAS


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 15 2009, 09:09 AM~13007780
> *i think i have one of those sliding rags 4 sale!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 15 2009, 08:53 AM~13007961
> *ANYONE WANNA ROLL TO G-TOWN FOR MARI GRAS
> *


im down...
when

i was thinking about goin next friday or sat


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

charlie murphy!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 15 2009, 10:53 AM~13007961
> *ANYONE WANNA ROLL TO G-TOWN FOR MARI GRAS
> *


LETS DO THIS ONCE AGAIN!! IM DOWN.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 15 2009, 10:54 AM~13007968
> *:0
> *


U SHOULD KNOW, IT CAME FROM U!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2009, 11:49 PM~13006653
> *house,  juan manuel marquez is just too much 4 the torito, BUT, who knows
> *


X2....I hope he just beats DA BULLSHIT out of da BABY BULL!!!! Lol.......iono ima try n score some broke ***** tickets....nose bleed section!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2009, 02:15 AM~13007331
> *nice paint WORK but colors sucks.    i do like those rollback sunroofs.  hmmm
> 
> DEEEZZZZZ    NUTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!
> *


Yea those rollback roofs kinda grew on me.....I was hopin slim woulda fucked up my roof then I coulda done one of them........but lil black boy saved da day.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:54 AM~13007972
> *im down...
> when
> 
> ...


Is gtown even back in business yet??? I think yall gon go out there for no reason.......


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2009, 06:02 PM~13004392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice caddy seen it in person in vegas thats little abel's car from delano majestics .


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 15 2009, 10:53 AM~13008282
> *nice caddy seen it in person in vegas thats little abel's car from delano majestics .
> *


yessir


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:54 AM~13007972
> *im down...
> when
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, streetshow, FPEREZII, switches4life I SEE TROUBLE!!!!! :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy, streetshow, switches4life

What's good homie's. Any one going to Phoenix?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 15 2009, 12:09 PM~13008359
> *h-town team 84 caddy, streetshow, switches4life
> 
> What's good homie's. Any one going to Phoenix?
> *


I THINK STREETSHOW IS, U TAKING THE BLAZER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

The Blazer is headed that way, but going to New Mexico. I got a new toy coming back my way.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 15 2009, 10:08 AM~13008355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah but im going to SAN BERNARDINO :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 15 2009, 12:14 PM~13008391
> *The Blazer is headed that way, but going to New Mexico. I got a new toy coming back my way.
> *


  WELL HOPE TO SEE NEW TOY AT MAGNIFICOS....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 15 2009, 12:16 PM~13008408
> *que onda loco vamonos pal show
> i was going but show is to close and the bucket needs some work
> nah but im going to SAN BERNARDINO  :cheesy:
> *


SI QUERIA IR PERO NO CARGE LAS PILAS DEL OBAMA PORQUE ESTABA RAINING ALL DAY POR ACA..... :angry: MIGHT TAKE A FLIP BY THERE LATER EN LA LOCAMAGNUM..... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 15 2009, 10:21 AM~13008447
> * WELL HOPE TO SEE NEW TOY AT MAGNIFICOS....
> *


Me to, i hoping to make the South Padre show weekend after Phoenix. Transports are a pain.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 15 2009, 12:27 PM~13008488
> *Me to, i hoping to make the South Padre show weekend after Phoenix. Transports are a pain.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 15 2009, 10:14 AM~13008391
> *The Blazer is headed that way, but going to New Mexico. I got a new toy coming back my way.
> *


thats crazy, that blazer is going all the way to new mexico :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 15 2009, 12:31 PM~13008501
> *thats crazy, that blazer is going all the way to new mexico :0
> *


U GONNA HAVE SOME WORK OF URS IN NEW MEXICO, MIRA QUE CHINGON !! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 15 2009, 10:31 AM~13008501
> *thats crazy, that blazer is going all the way to new mexico :0
> *


Yep, that and my cutlass. Heck of a deal i found.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 15 2009, 10:34 AM~13008532
> *Yep, that and my cutlass. Heck of a deal i found.
> *


   , pics of ur new toy :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 15 2009, 10:38 AM~13008563
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 15 2009, 10:40 AM~13008578
> *   , pics of ur new toy :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: Not yet, can't let the cat out the bag.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 15 2009, 10:45 AM~13008610
> *:nono:  Not yet, can't let the cat out the bag.
> *


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 15 2009, 10:31 AM~13008501
> *thats crazy, that blazer is going all the way to new mexico :0
> *




WHAT BLAZER :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 15 2009, 10:47 AM~13008621
> *WHAT BLAZER :dunno:
> *


This one :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 15 2009, 10:56 AM~13008667
> *This one  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 15 2009, 10:17 AM~13008080
> *U SHOULD KNOW, IT CAME FROM U!!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


thats how i kno ...... :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

The show 4 Thomas and his family is on Arline and Cooper NOT HOOVER...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 15 2009, 10:33 AM~13008522
> *U GONNA HAVE SOME WORK OF URS IN NEW MEXICO, MIRA QUE CHINGON !! :biggrin:
> *


How big is dat slidin ragtop u got ??? Price???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn today was some drop top weather :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2009, 04:57 PM~13010677
> *damn today was some drop top weather  :biggrin:
> *


go by willlowcreek in 60?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2009, 03:58 PM~13010686
> *go by willlowcreek in 60?
> *


no i went around sugarland area :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2009, 05:10 PM~13010750
> *no i went around sugarland area  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like the ragtop sunroof.. rest of car.. :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2009, 04:24 PM~13010818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See u doing some research.........slidin roof in da wackback????? :0:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 05:38 PM~13010884
> *See u doing some research.........slidin roof in da wackback????? :0:
> *


actually something i considered while back. widest you can find is 40" i think. length is whatever you can fit.. biggest i think i can fit in wackback is 40x40. your boy lone star said its stupid,but i slapped em and told em to mind his business. we all can't afford drop tops like them bawlin exray techs in their purple scrubs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2009, 04:43 PM~13010908
> *actually something i considered while back.    widest you can find is 40"  i think.  length is whatever you can fit..  biggest i think i can fit in wackback is 40x40.  your  boy lone star said its stupid,but i slapped em and told em to mind his business.  we all can't afford drop tops like them bawlin exray techs in their purple scrubs.
> *


Yea they kinda grew on me I use to think they were kinda beanerish....but oh we'll I got my hole in da air already .....and fuckanigga named lone star........he aint got shit to say after them purple barney seats he got done :0:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got back from the show.. ended up bein pretty good..
weather was straight..
elco was taggin bumper...

mayne!!





off to go clown some baggers next.. and maybe broadway wings


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 15 2009, 10:23 AM~13008466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 05:06 PM~13011012
> *Yea they kinda grew on me I use to think they were kinda beanerish....but oh we'll I got my hole in da air already .....and fuckanigga named lone star........he aint got shit to say after them purple barney seats he got done :0:
> *


just added you to my hit list.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2009, 07:42 PM~13011233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 05:51 PM~13010643
> *How big is dat slidin ragtop u got ??? Price???
> *


ill let u know homie, shit might have to cut the top on da TC..... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2009, 04:43 PM~13010908
> *actually something i considered while back.    widest you can find is 40"  i think.  length is whatever you can fit..  biggest i think i can fit in wackback is 40x40.  your  boy lone star said its stupid,but i slapped em and told em to mind his business.  we all can't afford drop tops like them bawlin exray techs in their purple scrubs.
> *


i think a fast back 68 is stupid, so your sliding rag will go great with it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2009, 05:42 PM~13011233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


out of retirement??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2009, 06:09 PM~13011438
> *just added you to my hit list.
> *


Fuck you and ur hit list.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 15 2009, 06:12 PM~13011451
> *ill let u know homie, shit might have to cut the top on da TC..... :biggrin:
> *


Hmmmm....aight lemme know...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 06:17 PM~13011501
> *Fuck you and ur hit list.......
> *







cmon lets do it we aint got nothin else to discuss!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2009, 06:12 PM~13011455
> *i think a fast back 68 is stupid, so your sliding rag will go great with it
> *


Ha.....gottem...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2009, 06:20 PM~13011526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.....discuss deezz nuttzz in ya mouf!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2009, 06:20 PM~13011526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man said "I got 10 big heads saying my car da hotest" mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 15 2009, 07:05 PM~13011415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might take a quick vacation from retirement


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2009, 06:12 PM~13011455
> *i think a fast back 68 is stupid, so your sliding rag will go great with it
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin: MAN FK LOWRIDING!!!! :0 :0 I GOT A TANK READY FOR WAR!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:  ROLL CALL FOR A CRUISE TO G -TOWN NEXT WEEKEND....... IM DOWN!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down.... white guy homer said we should take 146 to 45 s.. traffic is bad on 45 surposly..


if so we can meet up at almeda mall again.. 

and roll out


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone got pics of the show today?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:24 PM~13012676
> *im down....  white guy homer said we should take 146 to 45 s.. traffic is bad on 45 surposly..
> if so we can meet up at almeda mall again..
> 
> ...


SURPOSLY..................is dat even a word??? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 08:29 PM~13012732
> *SURPOSLY..................is dat even a word??? :uh:
> *


i just made it one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i want a donk now..






watch around 2 mins


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:34 PM~13012796
> *i just made it one
> *


Niggabonics????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2009, 05:42 PM~13011233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 10:36 PM~13012813
> *i want a donk now..
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste of a rag 64

DONKS= :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 08:37 PM~13012826
> *Niggabonics????
> *


naw
niggawithacarondastreetsbonics...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HAD TO POST THIS BOOTYFUL ASS FROM OFF TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 15 2009, 10:45 PM~13012921
> *HAD TO POST THIS BOOTYFUL ASS FROM OFF TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:43 PM~13012895
> *naw
> niggawithacarondastreetsbonics...
> *


how many bags did u clown today wuey


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:43 PM~13012895
> *naw
> niggawithacarondastreetsbonics...
> *


 :uh: go eat some chicken o somethin....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 15 2009, 08:45 PM~13012921
> *HAD TO POST THIS BOOTYFUL ASS FROM OFF TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Feb 15 2009, 08:45 PM~13012921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno.. i lost count..i clown one truck at the show..

im buyin my some springs next week.. and see what it dew..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 15 2009, 07:17 PM~13011501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


repost


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Make a person wanna


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 08:49 PM~13012972
> * :uh: go eat some chicken o somethin....
> *


naw.. im lookin at white girl booty on youtube


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:50 PM~13012988
> *repost...
> 
> boing!!!
> ...


el sicko was catching some air , just hook up two more batts and should b hittn mid 30s


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 15 2009, 08:53 PM~13013028
> *el sicko was catching some air , just hook up two more batts and should b hittn mid 30s
> *


aint got no room.. but i can make room for two more batts..

talk to mr. southside..
mayne 8 batts, some 3 tons and a lil reinforment on the front end...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:51 PM~13013002
> *naw.. im lookin at white girl booty on youtube
> *


U and them dam white girls....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:56 PM~13013076
> *aint got no room.. but i can make room for two more batts..
> 
> talk to mr. southside..
> ...


and a bladder with the right GEAR takes u to the king of the streets


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 10:50 PM~13012988
> *repost...
> 
> boing!!!
> ...


We put some miles on the rides today. I had fun rolling up on that chop top donkmobile and raising the top. He didn't even want to make eye contact.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 09:57 PM~13013097
> *U and them dam white girls....
> *


overrated. don't see why ya'll ****** act all stupid when it comes to white hoes. ya'll ever see me get all teehee over some white brawd, or any brawd for that matter.. take my 9 from me and just put me out of my misery.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2009, 08:59 PM~13013124
> *overrated.  don't see why ya'll ****** act all stupid when it comes to white hoes.
> *


X2....must be a black thang...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 15 2009, 09:58 PM~13013117
> *We put some miles on the rides today. I had fun rolling up on that chop top donkmobile and raising the top. He didn't even want to make eye contact.
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 15 2009, 10:53 PM~13013028
> *el sicko was catching some air , just hook up two more batts and should b hittn mid 30s
> *


 :0 MAAAAAAAAANNNNN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 15 2009, 08:57 PM~13013097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bye..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 10:07 PM~13013205
> *X2....must be a black thang...
> *


look what a white hoe did to ice t.. black mans krytonite, makes ya'll weak.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunno.. i just love me some white girl..
them hoes freaky... they swallow , take it in da ass, nice and wet.... what more can u ask for..lol

i guess it is a black thing

damn.. time to go myspace huntin..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2009, 09:12 PM~13013262
> *look what a white hoe did to ice t..  black mans krytonite, makes ya'll weak.
> 
> 
> ...


ill dress in all pink for a bad bitch like that too..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 15 2009, 09:12 PM~13013262
> *look what a white hoe did to ice t..  black mans krytonite, makes ya'll weak.
> 
> 
> ...


Dat is one extraordinary ass white girl tho.....


But still fuck a white hoe.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 10:13 PM~13013278
> *i dunno.. i just love me some white girl..
> them hoes freaky... they swallow , take it in da ass, nice and wet.... what more can u ask for..lol
> 
> ...


all hoez will do all that, with a little convincing!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 10:14 PM~13013293
> *ill dress in all pink for a bad bitch like that too..
> *


she'd be lucky if i take a bath.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 09:13 PM~13013278
> *i dunno.. i just love me some white girl..
> them hoes freaky... they swallow , take it in da ass, nice and wet.... what more can u ask for..lol
> 
> ...


Hmm na...it aint a white girl thing....they all like dat


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 11:13 PM~13013278
> *i dunno.. i just love me some white girl..
> them hoes freaky... they swallow , take it in da ass, nice and wet.... what more can u ask for..lol
> 
> ...



I could see you doing this to them


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 15 2009, 09:16 PM~13013314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. been there done that...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13013377
> *not blk hoes.. some mex will..
> i got one mex that will come right away with a phone call.. she sucks fucks swallows and take it up to poop chute..
> but a white girl, no questions ask.. they know what their duty is..
> ...


Oh yeaaaa spring hoes will ge sprung for dat good dicken...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2009, 09:24 PM~13013412
> *Oh yeaaaa spring hoes will ge sprung for dat good dicken...
> *


zip code?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Had a good time at broadway wings....its was chillin wit the homies. Thanx to Hex48, Sic713, & Homerpimpson for comin out to chill..next date too hangout March 1st @ 6pm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 09:33 PM~13013513
> *zip code?
> *


77379


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 15 2009, 08:53 PM~13013028
> *el sicko was catching some air , just hook up two more batts and should b hittn mid 30s
> *


 :0 :0 yea that boy was clicking it today after the show and it looks like he got it togheter :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 08:56 PM~13013076
> *aint got no room.. but i can make room for two more batts..
> 
> talk to mr. southside..
> ...


Any body knows where can a get batteries I need like 10 or 12 for my homies ride n mine thanx


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know where i can get an inspection sticker?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 16 2009, 01:35 AM~13014642
> *anybody know where i can get an inspection sticker?
> *



Go see your good friend *MIKEY YU*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 16 2009, 12:39 AM~13014665
> *Go see your good friend MIKEY YU
> *


hmmmm


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 15 2009, 10:35 PM~13013547
> *Had a good time at broadway wings....its was chillin wit the homies. Thanx to Hex48, Sic713, & Homerpimpson for comin out to chill..next date too hangout March 1st @ 6pm
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2009, 05:25 PM~13011121
> *just got back from the show.. ended up bein pretty good..weather was straight..elco was taggin bumper...mayne!!off to go clown some baggers next..  and maybe broadway wings*


chill out with the windmill action on the concrete


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town!!!!


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 16 2009, 12:35 AM~13014642
> *anybody know where i can get an inspection sticker?
> *


On Harrisburg between 76th and 77th. This little hole in the wall place they will take care of you or if not I know this other guy that can get them but he is high on his prices.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 15 2009, 11:24 PM~13014556
> *Any body knows where can a get batteries I need like 10 or 12 for my homies ride n mine  thanx
> *



SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS 108 CAMPBELL PASADENA. TX 77502


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 16 2009, 07:24 AM~13015555
> *SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS 108 CAMPBELL PASADENA. TX 77502
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 16 2009, 08:49 AM~13015617
> *:biggrin:
> *


*جزيرة تقع في أقصى شمال اليابان) ستكون صعبة وغير مثلاً*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2009, 08:10 AM~13015653
> *جزيرة تقع في أقصى شمال اليابان) ستكون صعبة وغير مثلاً
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 16 2009, 01:24 AM~13014556
> *Any body knows where can a get batteries I need like 10 or 12 for my homies ride n mine  thanx
> *


CALL ME HOMIE I'LL GET U SOME AT A GOOD PRICE.... 832 577 1731


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 16 2009, 01:35 AM~13014642
> *anybody know where i can get an inspection sticker?
> *


W I CAN I'LL SEND U MY #!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 16 2009, 08:28 AM~13015706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.. 




o' helpful acting ass ***** 
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

جزيرة تقع في أقصى شمال اليابان) ستكون صعبة وغير مثلاً = sunroof for sale originally paid $300


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 16 2009, 01:25 AM~13015197
> *chill out with the windmill action on the concrete
> *


MY KNEE HURTS LIKE SHIT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 16 2009, 08:41 AM~13015744
> *جزيرة تقع في أقصى شمال اليابان) ستكون صعبة وغير مثلاً =  sunroof for sale originally paid $300
> *


only way to learn. and fuck you jabba


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2009, 08:46 AM~13015751
> *MY KNEE HURTS LIKE SHIT
> *


i don't even wanna know how fk you hurt your knee :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 16 2009, 09:41 AM~13015744
> *جزيرة تقع في أقصى شمال اليابان) ستكون صعبة وغير مثلاً =  sunroof for sale originally paid $300
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Was ein Parasit!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJ7ru6aMN4o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJ7ru6aMN4o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4kSjePSI3wE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4kSjePSI3wE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 10:57 AM~13016046
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *




Sic showed them :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 08:57 AM~13016046
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


" keep the children back" :roflmao: :roflmao: and sic ur a dumbass for fuckin up a white shirt :uh: nice chucks tho :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 16 2009, 07:41 AM~13015744
> *جزيرة تقع في أقصى شمال اليابان) ستكون صعبة وغير مثلاً =  sunroof for sale originally paid $300
> *


 :uh: ????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 08:58 AM~13016051
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJ7ru6aMN4o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJ7ru6aMN4o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


where yall find these ******?? :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 10:59 AM~13016057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 16 2009, 02:42 PM~13017603
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> they both think their Mr. Wiggles
> ...


more people should have jumped in


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

From the east side to the north side to the south side and back to the east side with the top down.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:|


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 16 2009, 02:25 PM~13017427
> *where yall find these ******??  :uh:
> *


I don't know where they came from but they brought the whole tribe with them.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 02:06 PM~13018366
> *I don't know where they came from but they brought the whole tribe with them.
> *


thats racist !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 16 2009, 04:21 PM~13018489
> *thats racist !!!  :biggrin:
> *


If you saw them you would say the same thing. Even Sic was embaressed to admit they were black.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 02:23 PM~13018504
> *If you saw them you would say the same thing. Even Sic was embaressed to admit they were black.
> *


i woulda asked them what the fuck they were doing?? and made them stop.. but sic just joined in on the embarrasment :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2009, 03:40 PM~13018106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beat Street?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 16 2009, 04:47 PM~13018702
> *Beat Street?
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Another police chase in SE Houston


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 16 2009, 06:12 PM~13018874
> *Another dumb police chase
> *


seen how he ram the cop car and flip him over?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

link?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 16 2009, 05:16 PM~13018897
> *seen how he ram the cop car and flip him over?
> *


I was like







*DAMN*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2009, 05:17 PM~13018904
> *link?
> *


it's on tv right now


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

damm i was typing whene he hit the cop suv


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

He was stupid...a car hitting a suv police cruiser


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

needs more practice on the PIT manover(sp)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 16 2009, 05:18 PM~13018921
> *it's on tv right now
> *


guess i have to wait til i get home to see it. :angry:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

it was on channel 13, maybe its on their web site


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 16 2009, 05:34 PM~13019057
> *it was on channel 13, maybe its on their web site
> *


:yes: 

The chase began at Bay Area Boulevard on I-45 heading northbound. Near El Dorado Boulevard the suspect rammed into a police cruiser, flipping the vehicle. 
The suspect continued to run at high speeds. Near the Airport, he rammed into another police vehicle. The officer managed to keep control, but the suspect slid across the freeway, slamming into a concrete barrier. 

Police forcibly removed the man from the vehicle and took him into custody without further incident. It's not clear what prompted the chase. 
Initial reports are that the officer in the vehicle that flipped over may not be too badly injured. No injuries to civilians have been reported at this time. 
The Gulf Freeway northbound lanes are completely closed due to the police investigation at the end of the chase, at Broadway. Expect major delays in southeast Houston.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 16 2009, 05:37 PM~13019082
> *:yes:
> 
> The chase began at Bay Area Boulevard on I-45 heading northbound. Near El Dorado Boulevard the suspect rammed into a police cruiser, flipping the vehicle.
> ...


they're probably beating the fk out of that dumbass about right now at the county holding tank.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

you could kinda see the cops hittn him when hes on the floor.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 16 2009, 05:40 PM~13019110
> *you could kinda see the cops hittn him when hes on the floor.
> *


luckily he didn't kill no one, especially since it's near rush hour.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 16 2009, 05:40 PM~13019110
> *you could kinda see the cops hittn him when hes on the floor.
> *


saw that little bit of blood when they took him to the ground


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/livenow?id=6661389


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

his face was full of blood. suks for the people stuk in traffic


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

beware of the bear

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=52267391


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 16 2009, 05:50 PM~13019222
> *beware of the bear
> 
> Beware of the bear!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 hno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

My Webpagehttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=459603

CLEAN ASS REGAL FOR SALE....


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2009, 04:51 PM~13019226
> *hno:
> *



fixed it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Feb 16 2009, 04:12 PM~13018874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just caught the replay.. haaa suprised little civic could put crown vic belly up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: 


































uh uh


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

the great texas warrant round up starts next month hno: hno: :banghead:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 01:58 PM~13018293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 16 2009, 05:37 PM~13019635
> *the great texas warrant round up starts next month hno:  hno:  :banghead:
> *


i'm ready! :guns:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 16 2009, 06:22 PM~13019481
> *i just caught the replay..  haaa    suprised little civic could put crown vic belly up.
> *


It was a Honda Accord


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 16 2009, 06:11 PM~13020038
> *It was an accord Devious
> *


oh. news called it a civic. nevermind then.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 16 2009, 05:00 PM~13019898
> *
> *


SELL OUT :twak: :twak: :twak: :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 16 2009, 06:15 PM~13020078
> *SELL OUT  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :tears:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 16 2009, 06:29 PM~13019564
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



End result of HPD cruiser


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 16 2009, 04:37 PM~13019635
> *the great texas warrant round up starts next month hno:  hno:  :banghead:
> *


:0:  might ass well turn my self in b4 dat bitch gets more packed than usual...:angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 16 2009, 05:18 PM~13020107
> *
> *


 :buttkick: :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Sup mr fineline...I see ya peepin...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 16 2009, 06:28 PM~13020258
> *:buttkick:  :happysad:
> *


we didnt know


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 16 2009, 05:34 PM~13020321
> *we didnt know
> *


i was at home like :tears: :tears: :tears: i even had my supportsingle moms shirt on :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 16 2009, 06:39 PM~13020406
> *i was at home like  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: i even had my supportsingle moms shirt on  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 16 2009, 06:39 PM~13020406
> *i was at home like  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: i even had my supportsingle moms shirt on   :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2009, 07:20 PM~13020134
> *:0:  might ass well turn my self in b4 dat bitch gets more packed than usual...:angry:
> *


don't forget to post your spn # so that we can hook up the commisary. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2009, 06:28 PM~13020961
> *don't forget to post your spn # so that we can hook up the commisary.  :cheesy:
> *


:uh:........ gon head n start depositing some money right now to da buildabucketfoundation


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2009, 08:42 PM~13021142
> *:uh:........ gon head n start depositing some money right now to da buildabucketfoundation
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13019635
> *the great texas warrant round up starts next month hno:  hno:  :banghead:
> *


http://www.houstontx.gov/courts/roundup2009.html

pay your tickets and you wouldn't have anything to worry about noelito.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The City of Houston Municipal Courts & the Houston Police Department will join over 180 agencies to participate in this year’s 2009 Great Texas Warrant Round Up set to begin March 7, 2009.

This round up will target people who have outstanding warrants with their respective Municipal Courts. In the Houston area alone, thousands could be affected. Officers will aggressively target persons with warrants and arrests will be made at their or workplace.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

son of a bitch, wonder how many of our employees will get picked up. lmao!

http://www.groupbuilder.net/uploads/City_o...nt_Round-Up.pdf


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2009, 09:54 PM~13021299
> *The City of Houston Municipal Courts & the Houston Police Department will join over 180 agencies to participate in this year’s 2009 Great Texas Warrant Round Up set to begin March 7, 2009.
> 
> This round up will target people who have outstanding warrants with their respective Municipal Courts. In the Houston area alone, thousands could be affected. Officers will aggressively target persons with warrants and arrests will be made at their or workplace.
> *


good think i dont go to school, dont work, and they dont hav my actual adress :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Why do people wait for thier tickets to turn into warrants beofre they pay them? It is a hell of alot cheaper to pay them in the begining and you know the cops are going to catch you eventually. Letting a $350 ticket turn into a $1200 warrant and then serving 12 days in jail to pay it is retarded.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 16 2009, 08:57 PM~13021349
> *good think i dont go to school, dont work, and they dont hav my actual adress :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just plea not guilty and request trial by jury. cop dont show up. i know thats how beat about 15 tickets. all those tickets i used to get on richmond and my driving record is clean :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2009, 08:59 PM~13021379
> *just plea not guilty and request trial by jury. cop dont show up. i know thats how beat about 15 tickets. all those tickets i used to get on richmond and my driving record is clean  :biggrin:
> *


they're still going to get arrested. we're talking warrants, not getting tickets and going to court on set date.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

i hate driving with warrents. might use some tax money to take care of them


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 08:57 AM~13016046
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N0p544a05pw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


mayne.. broke them boys off


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 16 2009, 12:18 PM~13017376
> *" keep the children back"  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and sic ur a dumbass for fuckin up a white shirt  :uh: nice chucks tho  :biggrin:
> *


its a work shirt... 
i need some more chucks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck dat.....ill rather sit a day or 2 in county instead of paying da man 1200 1500 etc ect.....I aint paid a ticket since I was bout 16.....they got me fucked up....just go sit it out n catch up on some sleep.......das just me...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2009, 07:01 PM~13021406
> *they're still going to get arrested.  we're talking warrants, not getting tickets and going to court on set date.
> *


yea im talking about taking care of the ticket before it goes to a warrant. 

noe dont call me when u get arrested. call tyrone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2009, 07:23 PM~13021736
> *Fuck dat.....ill rather sit a day or 2 in county instead of paying da man 1200 1500 etc ect.....I aint paid a ticket since I was bout 16.....they got me fucked up....just go sit it out n catch up on some sleep.......das just me...
> *


if thats the case then go turn yo self in maybe give u some time to think about finishing your car :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

And I aint gota worry bout them coming to my job home or whatever...I'll just be nice nturn myself in.....b4 12 so dat counts as a day....nest day is another 200 dollas.......most I've ever stayed is 2 days for like 3stacks worth of tickets.........plead no contest , time served and on da way out


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2009, 09:23 PM~13021736
> *Fuck dat.....ill rather sit a day or 2 in county instead of paying da man 1200 1500 etc ect.....I aint paid a ticket since I was bout 16.....they got me fucked up....just go sit it out n catch up on some sleep.......das just me...
> *


Fuck that my freedom is worth more than a speeding ticket.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 07:26 PM~13021785
> *Fuck that my freedom is worth more than a speeding ticket.
> *


you got a vid of me chippin


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 15 2009, 05:42 PM~13011233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good frito


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 07:26 PM~13021785
> *Fuck that my freedom is worth more than a speeding ticket.
> *


A couple hours in da county won't hurt nobody....... and aint worth paying 3gs if I can just killa day in there....but like I said das just me...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2009, 09:35 PM~13021935
> *A couple hours in da county won't hurt nobody....... and aint worth paying 3gs if I can just killa day in there....but like I said das just me...
> *


I don't know any ticket that cost 3gs before it becomes a warrant and I don't know what jail is giving $3000 a day credit for time served.


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 07:43 PM~13022062
> *I don't know any ticket that cost 3gs before it becomes a warrant and I don't know what jail is giving $3000 a day credit for time served.
> *


Tickets....not ticket.......plus once they turn into warrant that's another fee...add em all up and they get up there....and it aint 3gs a day....200 a day...and they split each ticket into its own........most expensive is like 175....so datll get taken care of ina day...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2009, 09:47 PM~13022118
> *Tickets....not ticket.......plus once they turn into warrant that's another fee...add em all up and they get up there....and it aint 3gs a day....200 a day...and they split each ticket into its own........most expensive is like 175....so datll get taken care of ina day...
> *


My time is worth more than $175 a day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2009, 09:23 PM~13021736
> *Fuck dat.....ill rather sit a day or 2 in county instead of paying da man 1200 1500 etc ect.....I aint paid a ticket since I was bout 16.....they got me fucked up....just go sit it out n catch up on some sleep.......das just me...
> *


talk about being responsible :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

16, that was about a year and a half ago.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn noe, you better open them legs in jail.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 08:58 AM~13016051
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJ7ru6aMN4o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xJ7ru6aMN4o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


THIS ***** LOOK REAL FRUITY... :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2009, 09:22 PM~13022607
> *16, that was about a year and a half ago.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Roll call for Madi gras next saturday. I'm going out 146 to 45 because 45 south between the beltway and Texas City ussually sucks.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 16 2009, 10:25 PM~13022663
> *THIS ***** LOOK REAL FRUITY... :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2009, 08:21 PM~13022587
> *talk about being responsible  :loco:
> *


I'm responsibley handling it.....just ina differennt way


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2009, 08:22 PM~13022607
> *16, that was about a year and a half ago.... :biggrin:
> *


Hey...fuck u jack..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 16 2009, 06:04 PM~13020702
> *nevermind  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13022694
> *Roll call for Madi gras next saturday. I'm going out 146 to 45 because 45 south between the beltway and Texas City ussually sucks.
> *


hell yeah we going :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2009, 11:11 PM~13023434
> *hell yeah we going :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2009, 09:27 PM~13022694
> *Roll call for Madi gras next saturday. I'm going out 146 to 45 because 45 south between the beltway and Texas City ussually sucks.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i saw we meet around 1 or 2 pm...

head out while their is sun out..

post up and chill and head back after dark.. 

meet at mall again i guess..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2009, 07:17 PM~13021635
> *mayne.. broke them boys off
> 
> its a work shirt...
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2009, 07:59 PM~13021379
> *just plea not guilty and request trial by jury. cop dont show up. i know thats how beat about 15 tickets. all those tickets i used to get on richmond and my driving record is clean  :biggrin:
> *


doesn't work anymore, that was old days.. now adays they schedule your ticket to match up with that cops court day.. he sits in court all 8 hours of a shift one day a week just to be there for cases. usually like 80 of them upstairs talkin about their mustaches and shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2009, 12:11 AM~13024402
> *i saw we meet around 1 or 2 pm...
> 
> head out while their is sun out..
> ...


good spot!!!  make sure g-body man comes with us so he can bring extra gas filters!!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

HAPPY LATE VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

I HAVE BEEN CHECKING OUT THIS TOPIC AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT THERES NOTHING BUT  "HOPPERS4LIFEBITCHES" REMEMBER THIS!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:02 AM~13027775
> *I HAVE BEEN CHECKING OUT THIS TOPIC AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT THERES NOTHING BUT  "HOPPERS4LIFEBITCHES" REMEMBER THIS!!!
> *


:uh: ............this is going to get interesting....even tho I call bullshit....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2009, 09:18 AM~13027950
> *:uh: ............this is going to get interesting....even tho I call bullshit....
> *


CALL IT WHAT U WANT U SEE 4 UR SELF!!! U MUST HAVE A HOPPER? WELL THEN THIS GOES FOR U TOO BE READY ON THE DRIVER SEAT OF A LAC..HU?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:02 AM~13027775
> *I HAVE BEEN CHECKING OUT THIS TOPIC AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT THERES NOTHING BUT  "HOPPERS4LIFEBITCHES" REMEMBER THIS!!!
> *





> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:23 AM~13027986
> *CALL IT WHAT U WANT U SEE 4 UR SELF!!! U MUST HAVE A HOPPER? WELL THEN THIS GOES FOR U TOO BE READY ON THE DRIVER SEAT OF A LAC..HU?
> *



Im going to be like him...........................

Hey SLIM, " KING OF THE BAY" is coming soon to get you.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town...how is everything Emilio...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 17 2009, 09:37 AM~13028085
> *Im going to be like him...........................
> 
> Hey SLIM, " KING OF THE BAY" is coming soon to get you.
> *


  :biggrin: I SEE U MUST BE ON DA BUMPER!!! I HEAR THAT NAME A LOT, WAT DOES HE HAVE? I BET HE AINT GOT SHIT ON DA BUMPER!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 17 2009, 10:42 AM~13028114
> *What's good H-Town...how is everything Emilio...
> *



Chilling Homie you know how I do it over here. Play ninja for a while then go hunting. lol. So what the word homie? You still on the ship?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 17 2009, 09:42 AM~13028114
> *What's good H-Town...how is everything Emilio...
> *


I SEE U RO!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:43 AM~13028131
> *  :biggrin: I SEE U MUST BE ON DA BUMPER!!! I HEAR THAT NAME A LOT, WAT DOES HE HAVE? I BET HE AINT GOT SHIT ON DA BUMPER!!!!!*


He for sure doesnt have "shit" on the bumper, but has RED paint on the bumber with scrapes from that bumper hitting concrete while GAS HOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:43 AM~13028131
> *  :biggrin: I SEE U MUST BE ON DA BUMPER!!! I HEAR THAT NAME A LOT, WAT DOES HE HAVE? I BET HE AINT GOT SHIT ON DA BUMPER!!!!!
> *



and NO im not on the bumper and will never will be on the bumper. I drive a LAC homie nice luxury lowrider. All I have to do is park next to you and you get clowned.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Drop'em, lone star


I THINK I SCARED HIM OFF :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:23 AM~13027986
> *CALL IT WHAT U WANT U SEE 4 UR SELF!!! U MUST HAVE A HOPPER? WELL THEN THIS GOES FOR U TOO BE READY ON THE DRIVER SEAT OF A LAC..HU?
> *


State ya name gangsta and quit hidin under a unknown screen name.......and no I aint got a hopper matter fact...I aitn even gota car......I just run my mouth to ****** like u........so post pics or gtfo.....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 17 2009, 10:44 AM~13028137
> *Chilling Homie you know how I do it over here. Play ninja for a while then go hunting. lol. So what the word homie? You still on the ship?
> *


Yes sir... get off next Wed. Man i am trying to find a Fleetwood like yours for a good deal. You know anyone?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:45 AM~13028144
> *I SEE U RO!
> *


What's going on bRO.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

0


> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 17 2009, 12:37 PM~13028085
> *Im going to be like him...........................
> 
> Hey SLIM, " KING OF THE BAY" is coming soon to get you.
> *


ha ***** you better hurry cuz that car is about to belong to sumone els.....and the next one I bring out aint gonna be playin no games........and to hoppers4life..we rollin right now...and ur the one chippin cuz u aint left the ground yet....like my ***** tony said.....IT NOT HOW YOU WANNA ROLL ITS HOW U ROLLIN NOW......we aint ridaz????n....we rollin to g-town this weekend....you wanna roll???


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

fperezii hit up living4lac brian i know he has one for sale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 17 2009, 11:18 AM~13028392
> *Yes sir... get off next Wed. Man i am trying to find a Fleetwood like yours for a good deal. You know anyone?
> *


Wat u trying to spend...I got a stock 95 for sale...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

que onda H.TOWN homies . :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 17 2009, 12:40 PM~13028577
> *:cheesy:
> *


ROCKETS!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2009, 12:41 PM~13028596
> *ROCKETS!
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2009, 01:23 PM~13028426
> *Wat u trying to spend...I got a stock 95 for sale...
> *


someone buy his bucket so that he can pay his warrants off. :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 17 2009, 11:28 AM~13028467
> *que onda H.TOWN homies . :wave:
> *


Wat it is homie...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 17 2009, 01:28 PM~13028467
> *que onda H.TOWN homies . :wave:
> *


what's up man, you ready for the northside?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com *coming on air March 11th *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 12:02 PM~13028815
> *someone buy his bucket so that he can pay his warrants off.  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


Pshh....city of houston aint dat lucky....when I was 18 I sold my 73 pontiac for 1600.......it was either pay of tickets or go to south padre.....................hmmmmmmmmmm.....south padre was super fun !!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13028913
> *Pshh....city of houston aint dat lucky....when I was 18 I sold my 73 pontiac for 1600.......it was either pay of tickets or go to south padre.....................hmmmmmmmmmm.....south padre was super fun !!!!
> *


 :cheesy: I aint never had no warrants. I always pay my mistakes


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 17 2009, 01:13 PM~13028936
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2009, 02:11 PM~13028913
> *Pshh....city of houston aint dat lucky....when I was 18 I sold my 73 pontiac for 1600.......it was either pay of tickets or go to south padre.....................hmmmmmmmmmm.....south padre was super fun !!!!
> *


that explains the chihuahua pics. :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2009, 01:15 PM~13028946
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 17 2009, 01:17 PM~13028964
> *:buttkick:
> *


i see you learn fast but keep acting up and i am going to do way more to that ass besides kick it! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2009, 02:18 PM~13028977
> *i see you learn fast but keep acting up and i am going to do way more to that ass besides kick it! :0
> *


you going to knock her up? :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 17 2009, 11:22 AM~13028421
> *fperezii hit up living4lac brian i know he has one for sale
> *


Good looking out...thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2009, 01:18 PM~13028977
> *i see you learn fast but keep acting up and i am going to do way more to that ass besides kick it! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

fool plz! you aint gonna do shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 01:26 PM~13029046
> *you going to knock her up?  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 17 2009, 01:28 PM~13029066
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> fool plz! you aint gonna do shit!!! :biggrin:
> *


i see you tryn instigate but i aint that easy :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2009, 01:32 PM~13029092
> *i see you tryn instigate but i aint that easy :cheesy:
> *


we'll see....  

LOL!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 12:17 PM~13028961
> *that explains the chihuahua pics.  :loco:
> *


Na dat was another time...2 years later


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Let me know on the Fleetwoods. Thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 17 2009, 01:34 PM~13029116
> *we'll see....
> 
> LOL!
> *


talented


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 17 2009, 12:45 PM~13028152
> *He for sure doesnt have "shit" on the bumper, but has RED paint on the bumber with scrapes from that bumper hitting concrete while GAS HOPPING :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THATS SHITS FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2009, 02:36 PM~13029756
> *talented
> *


 :0 

you better not! :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 17 2009, 02:34 PM~13030281
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 17 2009, 03:51 PM~13030462
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


wow!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 17 2009, 03:19 PM~13030707
> *wow!
> *


por dos :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2009, 12:21 PM~13028409
> *0
> ha ***** you better hurry cuz that car is about to belong to sumone els.....and the next one I bring out aint gonna be playin no games........and to hoppers4life..we rollin right now...and ur the one chippin cuz u aint left the ground yet....like my ***** tony said.....IT NOT HOW YOU WANNA ROLL ITS HOW U ROLLIN NOW......we aint ridaz????n....we rollin to g-town this weekend....you wanna roll???
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 17 2009, 04:20 PM~13030719
> *por dos  :biggrin:
> *


whats the damm deal....should i get the camera ready?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 17 2009, 02:46 PM~13029849
> *:0
> 
> you better not! :angry:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 17 2009, 03:23 PM~13030752
> *whats the damm deal....should i get the camera ready?
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :nono: yet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:02 AM~13027775
> *I HAVE BEEN CHECKING OUT THIS TOPIC AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT THERES NOTHING BUT  "HOPPERS4LIFEBITCHES" REMEMBER THIS!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u need to slow down homie, bring hopper out first and then we ll see, and hurry up too, dnt wanna wait to magnificos 09  lets do it now :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 17 2009, 04:52 PM~13031033
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :nono: yet
> *


trippin lmao...u work tonite?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 12:02 PM~13027775
> *I HAVE BEEN CHECKING OUT THIS TOPIC AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THAT THERES NOTHING BUT  "HOPPERS4LIFEBITCHES" REMEMBER THIS!!!
> *


you are


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 17 2009, 03:58 PM~13031080
> *trippin lmao...u work tonite?
> *


YES SIR BIG C


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2009, 03:55 PM~13031052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u need to slow down homie, bring hopper out first and then we ll see, and hurry up  too, dnt wanna wait to magnificos 09     lets do it now :cheesy:
> *


SE ME HACE QUE ES PAJARO NALGON WEY .


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 17 2009, 05:07 PM~13031146
> *YES SIR BIG C
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 17 2009, 04:08 PM~13031160
> *SE ME HACE QUE ES PAJARO NALGON WEY .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yo creo que si wey


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2009, 04:24 PM~13031311
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yo creo que si wey
> *






 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Feb 17 2009, 03:21 PM~13030738
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :buttkick:
> *



:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 17 2009, 04:52 PM~13031559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 03:01 PM~13031097
> *you are
> 
> 
> ...


hey there pewey what u got? u sound like a fkn cheerleader!!!! :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 07:28 PM~13031855
> *hey there pewey what u got? u sound like a fkn cheerleader!!!! :0
> *



I aint no cheerleader. I got me a 91 mazda in the works but I got important things to worry about


oh, &


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13031052
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u need to slow down homie, bring hopper out first and then we ll see, and hurry up  too, dnt wanna wait to magnificos 09    lets do it now :cheesy:
> *


 U MUST BE ONE OF THOSE WANNA BE HOPPERS TOO HUH? the question is are u ready!!!! :0 WHEN N WHERE IM DOWN TO DO IT TONIGHT.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 09:25 AM~13027472
> *good spot!!!    make sure g-body man comes with us so he can bring extra gas filters!!!!lol :biggrin:
> *


 i got some with me.. im packin 2 spare 13's and some other tools just in case..
ya never know..




almeda mall
1 pm 
meet in the parking lot by the furniture store.. the side by 45..

get them beads ready..
batts charged.. 
its goin down...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 04:30 PM~13031871
> *I aint no cheerleader. I got me a 91 mazda but I got important things to worry about
> oh, &
> 
> ...


GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE THAT SHIT AINT A LOWRIDER! OH AND WORRY ABOUT UR SELF BRINGING OUT A LOWRIDER......BEFORE U SPEAK! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 05:30 PM~13031882
> *U MUST BE ONE OF THOSE WANNA BE HOPPERS TOO HUH? the question is are u ready!!!! :0  WHEN N WHERE IM DOWN TO DO IT TONIGHT.....
> *


expose yourself playa..
doin alot of talk but still aint posted nothing.

switchesforlife is always down..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2009, 04:32 PM~13031903
> *i got some with me.. im packin 2 spare 13's and some other tools just in case..
> ya never know..
> almeda mall
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 07:32 PM~13031904
> *GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE THAT SHIT AINT A LOWRIDER!  OH AND WORRY ABOUT UR SELF BRINGING OUT A LOWRIDER......BEFORE U SPEAK! :0
> *




Okay, So why does LRM have a truck hopping class with mazda's, rangers, etc? I'd like to see your so called "hopper"


* POST PICS & EITHER PULL UP OR SHUT UP*


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2009, 04:33 PM~13031911
> *expose yourself playa..
> doin alot of talk but still aint posted nothing.
> 
> ...


DOWN 4 WHAT!!!! LIKE BROKE DOWN...LOL


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 04:35 PM~13031927
> *Okay, So why does LRM have truck hopping? I'd like to see your so called "hopper"
> POST PICS & EITHER PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


ANYBODY CAN MAKE A TRUCK HOP, I THOGHT U KNEW THAT.... DAMN U ARE A CHEERLEADER....... :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 07:37 PM~13031948
> *ANYBODY CAN MAKE A TRUCK HOP, I THOGHT U KNEW THAT.... DAMN U ARE A CHEERLEADER....... :uh:
> *


like I said



* POST PICS & EITHER PULL UP OR SHUT UP* NOOBIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 05:30 PM~13031882
> *U MUST BE ONE OF THOSE WANNA BE HOPPERS TOO HUH? the question is are u ready!!!! :0  WHEN N WHERE IM DOWN TO DO IT TONIGHT.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yes i want to b a hopper one day, u tell me , my car is ready, fuck the rain too, lets hop rite now :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2009, 10:14 AM~13028362
> *State ya name gangsta and quit hidin under a unknown screen name.......and no I aint got a hopper matter fact...I aitn even gota car......I just run my mouth to ****** like u........so post pics or gtfo.....
> *


SO UR JUST A SHIT TALKER? I KINDA KNEW THAT CAUSE I ALWAYS SEE U ON HERE TALKING SHIT BUT DID KNOW HOW TO REGISTER BUT IM HERE NOW TO TAKE OVER HOUSTON...... I JUST MOVED HERE FROM CALI AND I BROUGHT MY HOPPER TO SHOW U HOW SHIT IS DONE WERE I COME FROM!!  THEN WAT DA FK ARE U DOING HERE CHEERLEADER.........THERE A LOT OF YA, SO I GUESS YA HAVE MORE CHEERLEADERS THAN HOPPERS....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 05:35 PM~13031931
> *DOWN 4 WHAT!!!! LIKE BROKE DOWN...LOL
> *


yea my car is broke down...
ill be riding bitch to galveston


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

enough talk you *"CIRCUS HOPPER"*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MUST B SOMEONE FUCKING WITH US, HOUSTON IS KNOWN 4 HAVING NO HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Topic good tonight :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: yes i want to b a hopper one day, u tell me , my car is ready, fuck the rain too, lets hop rite now :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2009, 04:47 PM~13032048
> *yea my car is broke down...
> ill be riding bitch to galveston
> *


TAKE THAT ***** RAGALAC WITH U HE NEEDS A RIDE TOO!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > :roflmao: :roflmao: yes i want to b a hopper one day, u tell me , my car is ready, fuck the rain too, lets hop rite now :dunno:
> > LET ME KNOW WHERE SO I CAN DRIVE MY HOPPER I JUST GOT ALL MY PAPER WORK DONE TODAY AND I STAY READY....IF UR CAN AINT DOING 60+ LEAVE IT AT HOME CAUSE UR GONNA BE MAD AT UR SELF....
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 60+?????? GUESS I STAY HOME :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 07:51 PM~13032083
> *LET ME KNOW WHERE SO I CAN DRIVE MY HOPPER I JUST GOT ALL MY PAPER WORK DONE TODAY AND I STAY READY....IF UR CAN AINT DOING 60+ LEAVE IT AT HOME CAUSE UR GONNA BE MAD AT UR SELF....
> *


 :0 man, f this guy time 2 watch livin' the low life on SPEED :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 07:47 PM~13032042
> *SO UR JUST A SHIT TALKER? I KINDA KNEW THAT CAUSE I ALWAYS SEE U ON HERE TALKING SHIT BUT DID KNOW HOW TO REGISTER BUT IM HERE NOW TO TAKE OVER HOUSTON...... I JUST MOVED HERE FROM CALI AND I BROUGHT MY HOPPER TO SHOW U HOW SHIT IS DONE WERE I COME FROM!!  THEN WAT DA FK ARE U DOING HERE CHEERLEADER.........THERE A LOT OF YA, SO I GUESS YA HAVE MORE CHEERLEADERS THAN HOPPERS....
> *


SO I SEE MY HOMIE WAS TELLIN THE TRUTH, THERES IS A BITCH ASS ***** TALKING SHIT ABOUT H-TOWN!!!! YEAH WE HAVE SO CHEERLEADERS BUT WE ALSO HAVE SOME HOPPERS READY TO SERVE UR ASS PUTO, LET ME KNOW IF UR READY LETS FKN HOP..... WE GONNA SEND U BACK 2 WHERE U CAME FROM!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2009, 07:56 PM~13032140
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 60+?????? GUESS I STAY HOME :biggrin:
> *


WAT UP HOMIE LETS GO GET THAT BITCH!!! QUIEN ES? IT DONT MATTER NOMAS QUE NOS DIGA CUANDO, QUE NO...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 05:00 PM~13032175
> *SO I SEE MY HOMIE WAS TELLIN THE TRUTH, THERES IS A BITCH ASS ***** TALKING SHIT ABOUT H-TOWN!!!! YEAH WE HAVE SO CHEERLEADERS BUT WE ALSO HAVE SOME HOPPERS READY TO SERVE UR ASS PUTO, LET ME KNOW IF UR READY LETS FKN HOP..... WE GONNA SEND U BACK 2 WHERE U CAME FROM!
> *


CHINGADA MADRE CABRONES, WELL HOW MANY OF YA IS THERE!!! I DONT KNOW U BUT IM GONNA TELL U THE SAME THING I TOLD ALL THEM OTHER CHEERLEADERS FROM HOUSTON, IF U AINT GOT SHIT GET DA FK OUT OF HERE AND IF U DO UR SHIT BETTER BE HITTING 60"+ IF NOT SHUT DA FK UP!!!! :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

TOP FLIGHT *****


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 05:07 PM~13032228
> *:0
> *


HEY CALI WHERE U BEEN HOMIE, SO ARE U BACK TO CHEERLEADERTOWN OR ARE U STILL IN CALI? I TOLD U HOMIE THAT I WAS GONNA MOVE OVER HERE, IM ABOUT TO SHOW ALL THIS BITCHES WAT "EL GATO *****" CAN DO...... IM ABOUT TO BREAK THIS BOYZ OFF


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2009, 08:10 PM~13032255
> *TOP FLIGHT *****
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2009, 09:10 PM~13032255
> *TOP FLIGHT *****
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2009, 05:10 PM~13032255
> *TOP FLIGHT *****
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: U MUST BE THAT ***** SLIM HUH? I HEAR UR DA KING OF DA STREETS!!! WELL NOT FOR LONG HOMIE CAUSE MY CAR IS DOING 70+ AND I CAN DRIVE THAT BITCH ANYWHERE, U SEE 4 UR SELF.... IS THERE ANY SHOWS COMIN UP SOON, IM READY TO SHOW THIS FOOLS WATS UP...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 05:11 PM~13032262
> *shut up noobie you come on here & talk all that shit like you somebody
> u claim u hopping in the 60's + post pics or vid... Talk is cheap
> *


60+?????? NAH HOMIE 70?+ AND I CAN DRIVE ANYWHERE, FK U GOT!!!! OH I REMEMBER U DRIVE UR DADDYS TRUCK!!!!HAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2009, 08:07 PM~13032226
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 08:17 PM~13032313
> *60+?????? NAH HOMIE 70?+ AND I CAN DRIVE ANYWHERE, FK U GOT!!!! OH I REMEMBER U DRIVE UR DADDYS TRUCK!!!!HAHAHAHA :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: whatever homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 06:11 PM~13032260
> *HEY CALI WHERE U BEEN HOMIE, SO ARE U BACK TO CHEERLEADERTOWN OR ARE U STILL IN CALI? I TOLD U HOMIE THAT I WAS GONNA MOVE OVER HERE, IM ABOUT TO SHOW ALL THIS BITCHES WAT "EL GATO *****" CAN DO...... IM ABOUT TO BREAK THIS BOYZ OFF
> *



A ESE GATO LO AGARRO DE LA COLA :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno:  I WONDER WHY!! WE DONT TALK A LOT OF SHIT IN HERE DO WE????? :biggrin: FK DAT *****..... HURRY UP LONE STAR SO U CAN HOP AGAINST HIM IM SCARED...... hno: hno: WILL DA LONE SAVE THE DAY???????? :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 06:17 PM~13032313
> *60+?????? NAH HOMIE 70?+ AND I CAN DRIVE ANYWHERE, FK U GOT!!!! OH I REMEMBER U DRIVE UR DADDYS TRUCK!!!!HAHAHAHA :roflmao:
> *


HEY MINE HITS 70+ TURNS AND DRIVES, LETS DO IT, BUT U DN'T WANA DRIVE AROUND H TOWN STREETS RITE NOW, COPS R HATTIN TO THE FULLEST


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2009, 08:22 PM~13032354
> *A ESE GATO LO AGARRO DE LA COLA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NO MAMES PINCHE COCHINO!!!!! PUSSY CAT.....LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 06:24 PM~13032369
> *:dunno:  :dunno:   I WONDER WHY!! WE DONT TALK A LOT OF SHIT IN HERE DO WE????? :biggrin:  FK DAT *****..... HURRY UP LONE STAR SO U CAN HOP AGAINST HIM IM SCARED...... hno:  hno:  WILL DA LONE SAVE THE DAY???????? :biggrin:
> *


im not even gona talk about it. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 06:11 PM~13032260
> *HEY CALI WHERE U BEEN HOMIE, SO ARE U BACK TO CHEERLEADERTOWN OR ARE U STILL IN CALI? I TOLD U HOMIE THAT I WAS GONNA MOVE OVER HERE, IM ABOUT TO SHOW ALL THIS BITCHES WAT "EL GATO *****" CAN DO...... IM ABOUT TO BREAK THIS BOYZ OFF
> *



im in cali.. keep wolfing that shit to the htown homies..yall got a nice lil beef goin on..  makes for good hopping :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Yall smell dat?????



















I smell bullshit!!!!!!!!


----------



## gill_1988 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

where did everyone go?????? :uh: did hoppers4life scare ya away!!!!! :0 fk dat *****


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2009, 08:43 PM~13032557
> *Yall smell dat?????
> I smell bullshit!!!!!!!!
> *


IT SOUNDS LIKE HE KNOWS U REAL GOOD! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13032557
> *Yall smell dat?????
> I smell bullshit!!!!!!!!
> *



:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 07:07 PM~13032786
> *where did everyone go?????? :uh: did hoppers4life scare ya away!!!!! :0  fk dat *****
> *


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 09:12 PM~13032854
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: hno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 07:13 PM~13032870
> *:biggrin:  hno:  :dunno:
> *


answer my pms before i get hoppers4life to bumper check on u ... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 09:15 PM~13032883
> *answer my pms before i get hoppers4life to bumper check on u ... :0
> *


 :0 :0 RITE AWAY HOMIE


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

All yall getting worked up over a fake screen name. Some regular comes in under a new name and gets everyone stirred up. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 17 2009, 07:16 PM~13032902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 07:15 PM~13032883
> *answer my pms before i get hoppers4life to bumper check on u ... :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 17 2009, 07:24 PM~13032987
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: whats up did u put me in your fave 5 yet? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 17 2009, 07:16 PM~13032904
> *All yall getting worked up over a fake screen name. Some regular comes in under a new name and gets everyone stirred up.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


KNEW IT :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 07:26 PM~13033011
> *:biggrin:  whats up did u put me in your fave 5 yet?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 17 2009, 07:27 PM~13033023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bish!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 07:29 PM~13033050
> *:0
> bish!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 beech azz *****.l


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 17 2009, 07:32 PM~13033094
> *:0 beech azz *****.l
> *


thats racist!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13033023
> *KNEW IT :biggrin:
> *


Has Devious been here since these new shit talker showed up?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 17 2009, 09:34 PM~13033110
> *Has Devious been here since these new shit talker showed up?
> *




:no: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 17 2009, 07:34 PM~13033110
> *Has Devious been here since these new shit talker showed up?
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 07:33 PM~13033103
> *thats racist!!
> *


 :0 :wow: :420:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13033202
> *:0  :wow:  :420:
> *


:420: thats how i look right now.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 17 2009, 07:34 PM~13033110
> *Has Devious been here since these new shit talker showed up?
> *


damn it, it was gettn interesting 4 a while :uh: ,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i got an ip match, but i'm not saying 'chit. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2009, 09:45 PM~13033227
> *damn it, it was gettn interesting 4 a while :uh: ,
> *


WHERE HE GO????? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 07:51 PM~13033316
> *WHERE HE GO????? :biggrin:
> *


maybe he gettin his hopper dialed in?? :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 17 2009, 09:34 PM~13033110
> *Has Devious been here since these new shit talker showed up?
> *


WAT DIFFRENCE DOES IT MAKES, DEVIOUS AINT GOT SHIT EITHER!!!LOL :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

except for a bucket :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 07:53 PM~13033333
> *WAT DIFFRENCE DOES IT MAKES, DEVIOUS AINT GOT SHIT EITHER!!!LOL :0
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 09:54 PM~13033349
> *except for a bucket :biggrin:
> *


WELL I HAVE A COUPLE OF THOSE BUT I THINK ONE IS FIXING TO GO IN A LITTLE BIT!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, but yours run :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 07:53 PM~13033333
> *WAT DIFFRENCE DOES IT MAKES, DEVIOUS AINT GOT SHIT EITHER!!!LOL :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 07:58 PM~13033386
> *WELL I HAVE A COUPLE OF THOSE BUT I THINK ONE IS FIXING TO GO IN A LITTLE BIT!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 08:11 PM~13032260
> *HEY CALI WHERE U BEEN HOMIE, SO ARE U BACK TO CHEERLEADERTOWN OR ARE U STILL IN CALI? I TOLD U HOMIE THAT I WAS GONNA MOVE OVER HERE, IM ABOUT TO SHOW ALL THIS BITCHES WAT "EL GATO *****" CAN DO...... IM ABOUT TO BREAK THIS BOYZ OFF
> *



LOOKS LIKE I FOUND UR BUCKET.....U NEED TO PAINT THAT RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Feb 17 2009, 08:24 PM~13032370
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0 you ready :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 09:59 PM~13033405
> *Yeah, but yours run  :biggrin:
> *


NO HOMIE MINE ROLLS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

run rolls its all the same :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2009, 08:03 PM~13033461
> *LOOKS LIKE I FOUND UR BUCKET.....U NEED TO PAINT THAT RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA.....
> 
> 
> *


mannyperez? he from arizona i sold the silver 64 to his homeboy.....or white 64 i dont remember which one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2009, 08:03 PM~13033461
> *LOOKS LIKE I FOUND UR BUCKET.....U NEED TO PAINT THAT RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA.....
> 
> 
> *


fuck the paint looks like it might do some inches :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 17 2009, 12:05 PM~13028858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya mero . :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2009, 10:03 PM~13033461
> *LOOKS LIKE I FOUND UR BUCKET.....U NEED TO PAINT THAT RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA.....
> 
> 
> *


IT DIDNT TOUCH DA BUMPER SO HE BETTER HAD DONE SOME WORK 2 DAT GATO!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 08:11 PM~13033545
> *IT DIDNT TOUCH DA BUMPER SO HE BETTER HAD DONE SOME WORK 2 DAT GATO!!!
> *


broke first..looks like a contender for u real hoppers :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

that video showed "El Gallo *****"...not gato


Slim brush up on your spanish :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 17 2009, 10:14 PM~13033588
> *that video showed "El Gallo *****"...not gato
> Slim brush up on your spanish :biggrin:
> *


HA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 17 2009, 08:14 PM~13033588
> *that video showed "El Gallo *****"...not gato
> Slim brush up on your spanish :biggrin:
> *


he no speaka de panish :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

lone :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2009, 08:16 PM~13033607
> *HA
> *


epic fail


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 17 2009, 10:14 PM~13033588
> *that video showed "El Gallo *****"...not gato
> Slim brush up on your spanish :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

full house 2night


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 08:19 PM~13033649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 06:15 PM~13032294
> *:biggrin:  U MUST BE THAT ***** SLIM HUH? I HEAR UR DA KING OF DA STREETS!!! WELL NOT FOR LONG HOMIE CAUSE MY CAR IS DOING 70+ AND I CAN DRIVE THAT BITCH ANYWHERE, U SEE 4 UR SELF.... IS THERE ANY SHOWS COMIN UP SOON, IM READY TO SHOW THIS FOOLS WATS UP...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 10:21 PM~13033672
> *+1
> *


+2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 10:22 PM~13033690
> *+2
> *


+3


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2009, 10:17 PM~13033623
> *epic fail
> *


EPIC FUCK U JACK :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 08:25 PM~13033725
> *+3
> *


add another


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 08:25 PM~13033725
> *+3
> *


and another :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:27 PM~13033742
> *and another :biggrin:
> *


+5


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 08:28 PM~13033750
> *+5
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

y otro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 10:29 PM~13033762
> *y otro
> *


mas uno


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 08:30 PM~13033773
> *mas uno
> *


y otro chingaso


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 08:30 PM~13033773
> *mas uno
> *


mas otro .  :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 17 2009, 08:17 PM~13033621
> *lone :0
> 
> 
> ...


same car?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13033782
> *y otro chingaso
> *


hechale otra mas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2009, 08:26 PM~13033731
> *EPIC FUCK U JACK :uh:
> *


hold up big shasta


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 09:31 PM~13033789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Feb 17 2009, 07:17 PM~13032313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minus the autozone pinstripe stickers :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2009, 09:09 PM~13034183
> *:uh:
> aint me. i was eating wings.
> :uh:    one day i'll have 5 buckets with more lead then a pencil fectory too.  :angry:
> ...


no asshole that was the nuclear design special....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2009, 10:10 PM~13034194
> *no asshole that was the nuclear design special....
> *


don't play dumb bitch.. you had stickers on there first til i gave you email address for nuclear designs.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2009, 09:13 PM~13034217
> *don't play dumb bitch.. you had stickers on there first til i gave you email address for nuclear designs.
> *


fool u stupid.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 09:52 PM~13033329
> *maybe he gettin his hopper dialed in??  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 17 2009, 11:09 PM~13034183
> *:uh:
> aint me. i was eating wings.
> :uh:    one day i'll have 5 buckets with more lead then a pencil fectory too.  :angry:
> ...


now i only have 5, just sold MOST WANTED!!!!! :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BOLA DE PUTOS!!! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 09:24 PM~13034354
> *now i only have 5, just sold MOST WANTED!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 17 2009, 11:31 PM~13034441
> *:0
> *


  :angry: TIME FOR A NEW RIDE! CROME, BELLY PAINTD, NICE PAINT ....NEED TO MAKE UP MY MIND.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 09:35 PM~13034501
> *  :angry: TIME FOR A NEW RIDE! CROME, BELLY PAINTD, NICE PAINT ....NEED TO MAKE UP MY MIND.....
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: ESTA CON MADRE COPADRE


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 17 2009, 08:42 PM~13034596
> *:thumbsup: ESTA CON MADRE COPADRE
> *


CUAL COMPADRE WUEY!!!! PONGALE PINCHE WUERCO CHAPUSERO........... :0 Y TU QUE?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 17 2009, 09:42 PM~13034596
> *:thumbsup: ESTA CON MADRE COPADRE
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 08:35 PM~13034501
> *  :angry: TIME FOR A NEW RIDE! CROME, BELLY PAINTD, NICE PAINT ....NEED TO MAKE UP MY MIND.....
> *


FK U AND UR PAINT UR BELLY AND UR MIND, AND GET U A HOPPER CAUSE WE IN 09 BITCH, IF U AINT HOPPING U AINT DOING SHIT!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SO I HEAR U HAVE A COUPLE OF CARS, THEN PULL UP!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 09:48 PM~13034668
> *FK U AND UR PAINT UR BELLY AND UR MIND, AND GET U A HOPPER CAUSE WE IN 09 BITCH, IF U AINT HOPPING U AINT DOING SHIT!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  SO I HEAR U HAVE A COUPLE OF CARS, THEN PULL UP!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 17 2009, 08:46 PM~13034634
> *
> *


WAT DA FK ARE U HOPPING??? IT LOOKS LIKE A FKN BUS, U NEED TO GET U A LOW RIDER..... I RATHER HOP A PINTO!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:52 PM~13034703
> *WAT DA FK ARE U HOPPING??? IT LOOKS LIKE A FKN BUS, U NEED TO GET U A LOW RIDER..... I RATHER HOP A PINTO!!!
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 17 2009, 08:52 PM~13034712
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Crazy ass shit..... I was in Reynosa last night, and this morning there was a big Assss shootout. :0 :0 http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/hotstories/6267456.html


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 09:52 PM~13034703
> *WAT DA FK ARE U HOPPING??? IT LOOKS LIKE A FKN BUS, U NEED TO GET U A LOW RIDER..... I RATHER HOP A PINTO!!!
> *



I dont know who you are yet, but I respect anyone who spends their money and time on what they want. NOT what everyone tells you. I am a leader, I dont follow.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 17 2009, 11:01 PM~13034807
> *I dont know who you are yet, but I respect anyone who spends their money and time on what they want. NOT want everyone tells you. I am a leader, I dont follow.
> *


so what am I?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 17 2009, 09:01 PM~13034807
> *I dont know who you are yet, but I respect anyone who spends their money and time on what they want. NOT want everyone tells you. I am a leader, I dont follow.
> *


WELL IN THAT CASE IM SORRY!!! :worship: MR LEADER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

TE SALBATES DE LOS ZETONES


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 12:05 AM~13034847
> *so what am I?
> *



Roberto G 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 11:06 PM~13034858
> *Roberto G
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


why is my name funny? :angry:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ICATE Y CHUPASELA TODA POR MAMON


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 12:05 AM~13034847
> *so what am I?
> *


the dumbass that paid $300 for a sunroof.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

because you said what am I...& I said Roberto G :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 11:08 PM~13034879
> *the dumbass that paid $300 for a sunroof.
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 17 2009, 11:06 PM~13034856
> *TE SALBATES DE LOS ZETONES
> *


Ya miraste las noticias Chochi????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 17 2009, 11:08 PM~13034883
> *because you said what am I...&  I said Roberto G :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 17 2009, 09:00 PM~13034804
> *Crazy ass shit..... I was in Reynosa last night, and this morning there was a big Assss shootout. :0  :0 http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/hotstories/6267456.html
> *


MIRA,MIRA OTRO VATO DE TAMAULIPAS!!! Q-VOLE PAISANO, REYNOSA!!!!  ZETA 16 A SUS ORDENES HOMITO...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 17 2009, 11:24 PM~13034354
> *now i only have 5, just sold MOST WANTED!!!!! :angry:
> *


Who's the new owner?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

YA SE LOCO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Feb 18 2009, 12:09 AM~13034896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmmmm.........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 15 2008, 02:36 PM~9950176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<-----Rio Bravo, Tamaulipas (los raíces) :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 17 2009, 10:00 PM~13034804
> *Crazy ass shit..... I was in Reynosa last night, and this morning there was a big Assss shootout. :0  :0 http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/hotstories/6267456.html
> *


OK


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 09:13 PM~13034939
> *hmmmmmm.........
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: WHO DA HELL ARE U???? HOW MUCH U CHARGE TO PLAY MUSIC AT MY PARTY IN 2 WEEKS TO INVITE ALL D HOUSTON PEEPS AND SHOW THEM WUZ UP;!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 18 2009, 12:18 AM~13034995
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  WHO DA HELL ARE U???? HOW MUCH U CHARGE TO PLAY MUSIC AT MY PARTY IN 2 WEEKS TO INVITE ALL D HOUSTON PEEPS AND SHOW THEM WUZ UP;!!!
> *


i don't spin gigs anymore loco, ask streetshow for my number and i'll pass you my brother's number.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 18 2009, 12:00 AM~13034804
> *Crazy ass shit..... I was in Reynosa last night, and this morning there was a big Assss shootout. :0  :0 http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/hotstories/6267456.html
> *


esta cabron mexico these days. my dad refuses to drive down there in fear of getting jacked. flying out to guadalajara tomorrow morning to avoid la carratera.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

QUE ROLLO JUAN


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 11:13 PM~13034939
> *hmmmmmm.........
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 11:25 PM~13035055
> *esta cabron mexico these days.  my dad refuses to drive down there in fear of getting jacked.  flying out to guadalajara tomorrow morning to avoid la carratera.
> *


Esta retegacho homie........La neta.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 07:47 PM~13032042
> *SO UR ASS PUTO, LET ME KNOW IF UR READY LETS FKN HOP..... WE GONNA SEND U BACK 2 WHERE U CAME FROM!
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 18 2009, 12:28 AM~13035090
> *Esta retegacho homie........La neta.....
> *


why go to mexico? mexico is already here. LOL


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 11:32 PM~13035140
> *why go to mexico?  mexico is already here.  LOL
> *


Nomas falta abrir un Boystown........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 18 2009, 12:35 AM~13035179
> *Nomas falta abrir un Boystown........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


guess you haven't been down clinton drive :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 10:30 PM~13035114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gottem......mmm mmmmm mmmmmmmm.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm ready...












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2009, 11:36 PM~13035190
> *Gottem......mmm mmmmm mmmmmmmm.......
> *


is your shit ready to ship or does it have to be powder coated still?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 11:35 PM~13035188
> *guess you haven't been down clinton drive  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 17 2009, 10:38 PM~13035226
> *is your shit ready to ship or does it have to be powder coated still?
> *


It'll prolly be a month b4 I see mine....urs are all chrome so there prolly ready to ship....shit it took lone star bout 2 months to see his.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:37 AM~13035213
> *i'm ready...
> 
> 
> ...



*CHIPPER* :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

64 for sale on CL not mine but it looks like a good deal  .http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1039399684.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 18 2009, 12:44 AM~13035288
> *CHIPPER :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 18 2009, 12:44 AM~13035288
> *CHIPPER  :biggrin:  :rofl:
> 
> got something for you latin
> ...


you rip this man off of his rear wheels???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:46 AM~13035315
> *you rip this man off of his rear wheels???
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, told him to keep el burro :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 18 2009, 12:47 AM~13035332
> *yeah, told him to keep el burro :biggrin:
> *


it's time to go mimis, hay los watcho


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 11:49 PM~13035362
> *it's time to go mimis, hay los watcho
> *


x2 have to go to work in the morning....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Feb 17 2009, 11:12 PM~13034926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dzzzz nnnuuutttzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 18 2009, 12:53 AM~13035408
> *dzzz nnnnuuuttzzzzz
> dzzzz nnnuuutttzzzz
> *


damn, dos por un special platter served right there. lol

laters.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

What's up Ernesto???Qeu haciendo Homie?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 17 2009, 11:54 PM~13035418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just finished up prepping some parts getting them ready to spray for tomorrow. :biggrin: figured you would be sleep after tha trip :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2009, 11:56 PM~13035455
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Just finished up prepping some parts getting them ready to spray for tomorrow. :biggrin: figured you would be sleep after tha trip :0
> *


I was and should be ...... But you know how it goes, once you get on the computer the shit is addicting.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 17 2009, 11:58 PM~13035492
> *I should be ...... But you know how it goes, once you get on the computer the shit is addicting.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I herd that, im just waiting for this nyquil to kick in so i can knock out and dream about impalas :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 17 2009, 11:59 PM~13035505
> *I herd that, im just waiting for this nyquil to kick in so i can knock out and dream about impalas :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:08 AM~13034879
> *the dumbass that paid $300 for a sunroof.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:30 AM~13035114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, streetshow

Whut it dew bRO....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 10:37 PM~13035213
> *i'm ready...
> 
> 
> ...


un mano a mano mi chapulin project 59 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 17 2009, 10:41 PM~13035255
> *It'll prolly be a month b4 I see mine....urs are all chrome so there prolly ready to ship....shit it took lone star bout 2 months to see his.....
> *


9 weeks and counting...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 02:45 AM~13036796
> *un mano a mano mi chapulin project 59  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you said it was your little brother who builds these models :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

buenos dias


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2009, 09:23 AM~13037583
> *buenos dias
> *


 :uh: ... It's too early Latin 1/2 of Houston aint up yet :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 03:45 AM~13036796
> *un mano a mano mi chapulin project 59  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you'll win man, i got too much weight in mine.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 18 2009, 09:32 AM~13037613
> *:uh: ... It's too early Latin 1/2 of Houston aint up yet :biggrin:
> *


my bad. how did hopperforlife know your mini was your dads????  




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I read it wrong. Sure sounded like he knew who I was, but he don't 


> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 08:17 PM~13032313
> *60+?????? NAH HOMIE 70?+ AND I CAN DRIVE ANYWHERE, FK U GOT!!!! OH I REMEMBER U, DRIVE UR DADDYS TRUCK!!!!HAHAHAHA :roflmao:
> *


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 06:43 AM~13037413
> *i thought you said it was your little brother who builds these models  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :werd: :werd: we build em together :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 11:30 PM~13035114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


craziness!! :no:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 08:44 AM~13037676
> *:uh:  :uh:  :werd:  :werd: we build em together  :cheesy:
> *


que cute :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 18 2009, 09:44 AM~13037679
> *craziness!! :no:
> *


actually si :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 07:45 AM~13037683
> *que cute :happysad:
> *


trying to keep him busy and off the streets  








the big M la chapter rolling


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 09:46 AM~13037690
> *trying to keep him busy and off the streets
> *


you have to these days.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 08:46 AM~13037690
> *trying to keep him busy and off the streets
> 
> 
> ...


which one is from majestics? the baby blue 63?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 07:55 AM~13037735
> *which one is from majestics? the baby blue 63?
> *


THE BIG M FILLED WHIT MEXICANS THAT IS LITTLE BOY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 08:58 AM~13037746
> *THE BIG M FILLED WHIT MEXICANS THAT IS LITTLE BOY
> *


im pottie trained, so that makes me a big boy :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

I remember a couple of days ago some one posted on here saying they worked on windshield replacement.......... 

I can't remember his id... anyone??


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 3 2009, 02:30 PM~12893830
> *ey downy ay te caigo como alas 7 en tu house 2 replace homeboy windshield n door glass  :cheesy:
> *


this is the guy, downforce.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 09:59 AM~13037758
> *im pottie trained, so that makes me a big boy  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2009, 08:03 AM~13037782
> *this is the guy, downforce.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks LATIN.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 18 2009, 08:46 AM~13037687
> *actually si :yes:
> *


agreed!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 18 2009, 10:42 AM~13038546
> *agreed!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 18 2009, 09:04 AM~13037789
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 


$5500


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 10:11 AM~13038776
> *:0
> $5500
> 
> ...


Das a four do ur allowed to ride


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2009, 11:35 AM~13038988
> *Das a four do ur allowed to ride
> *


:uh: and its a clean one too


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i mean



> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 17 2009, 11:01 PM~13034807
> *I dont know who you are yet, but I respect anyone who spends their money and time on what they want. NOT what everyone tells you. I am a leader, I dont follow.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 10:36 AM~13038991
> *:uh:  and its a clean one too
> *


Its aight....for a black guy.....


Aint gon be clean for long cuz dat bitch at my house in front driveway wit my lil brothers using it as paintpall target......:0:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2009, 11:50 AM~13039133
> *Its aight....for a black guy.....
> Aint gon be clean for long cuz dat bitch at my house in front driveway wit my lil brothers using it as paintpall target......:0:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 18 2009, 10:57 AM~13038649
> *:uh:
> *


miss me in your topic? LOL! jk!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 18 2009, 06:19 AM~13037216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 18 2009, 11:50 AM~13039133
> *Its aight....for a black guy.....
> Aint gon be clean for long cuz dat bitch at my house in front driveway wit my lil brothers using it as paintpall target......:0:
> *


damn them lil fuckers........damn they dont need babysitters they need probation officers


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 18 2009, 02:01 PM~13040159
> *:uh:
> *


agreed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 04:07 PM~13041154
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 18 2009, 03:17 PM~13041247
> *:uh:
> *


wow dark by the valley hu? :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f59/mart...urrent=Oops.flv

did the fker taking the vid say "oops" when his homeboy blew up???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duron_@Feb 18 2009, 02:30 PM~13040877
> *damn them lil fuckers........damn they dont need babysitters they need probation officers
> *


Aint da da truth!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2009, 05:26 PM~13041312
> *http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f59/mart...urrent=Oops.flv
> 
> did the fker taking the vid say "oops" when his homeboy blew up???
> *


sounded like someone else said it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 04:23 PM~13041291
> *wow dark by the valley hu?  :barf:  :barf:
> *


THATS WHAT SHE SAID


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2009, 04:26 PM~13041312
> *http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f59/mart...urrent=Oops.flv
> 
> did the fker taking the vid say "oops" when his homeboy blew up???
> *


Damn!!!! That's some crazy shit..... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## rollerzonlyabq (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZVP (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZVP_@Feb 18 2009, 07:36 PM~13043708
> *
> *


wut up D!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 10:11 AM~13038776
> *:0
> $5500
> 
> ...


red as my shirt.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 18 2009, 09:01 PM~13044039
> *red as my shirt.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: set trippin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 18 2009, 10:01 PM~13044039
> *red as my shirt.. :biggrin:
> *



:loco:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 18 2009, 08:54 PM~13044741
> *:uh:  set trippin
> *


  BACK UP BEFORE U GET FLAMED UP SON..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 18 2009, 07:24 PM~13042293
> *Damn!!!! That's some crazy shit..... :0
> *


como esta todo loco por tu lado.... u working on your ride!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 18 2009, 09:32 AM~13037613
> *:uh: ... It's too early Latin 1/2 of Houston aint up yet :biggrin:
> *


wat u up too homie.. u ready for madi gras??????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 09:46 AM~13037690
> *trying to keep him busy and off the streets
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD FKN TOWN CAR!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2009, 12:46 AM~13035315
> *you rip this man off of his rear wheels???
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: BACKBUMPERBURRO.COM


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 18 2009, 03:45 AM~13036796
> *un mano a mano mi chapulin project 59  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT U SAID EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS WAS A CUTLASS!!! :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

He wouldnt get out!!! :angry: 




:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2009, 11:11 PM~13045838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he never been in a slab b4


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 19 2009, 12:11 AM~13045838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS HE BLK???? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2009, 10:11 PM~13045838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha....dat mudafucka had me rollin......I couldn't fuckin breathe!!!!!!!


Black man+ cadillac+droptop= niggamoments.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 19 2009, 12:32 AM~13046100
> *Ha....dat mudafucka had me rollin......I couldn't fuckin breathe!!!!!!!
> Black man+ cadillac+droptop= niggamoments.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2009, 10:33 PM~13046123
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tell da lil one to step his game up on da guitar heroe if not ima repo it from em.......lol


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 19 2009, 12:37 AM~13046183
> *Tell da lil one to step his game up on da guitar heroe if not ima repo it from em.......lol
> *


you a fool mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2009, 10:43 PM~13046239
> *you a fool mayne! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 19 2009, 12:52 AM~13046363
> *:biggrin:
> *


check out the new club :0 



<--------------- :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2009, 11:03 PM~13046495
> *check out the new club :0
> <--------------- :biggrin:
> *


Lol!!! Tellin ya dat boy aint know how to act........


Too bad we aint get no vid of da LECAB CATCHIN A LIL BIT OF AIR!!! :0: :0: :0:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 19 2009, 12:11 AM~13046593
> *Lol!!! Tellin ya dat boy aint know how to act........
> Too bad we aint get no vid of da LECAB CATCHIN A LIL BIT OF AIR!!! :0: :0: :0:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 18 2009, 09:54 PM~13045578
> *I THOUGHT U SAID EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS WAS A CUTLASS!!! :dunno:
> *


it is :biggrin: 87 brougham :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 19 2009, 12:11 AM~13046593
> *Lol!!! Tellin ya dat boy aint know how to act........
> Too bad we aint get no vid of da LECAB CATCHIN A LIL BIT OF AIR!!! :0: :0: :0:
> *


only way that lecab gonna catch any air is if he drives with top sticking straight up.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Where everyone @ this Thursday morning?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 19 2009, 04:47 AM~13047656
> *only way that lecab gonna catch any air is if he drives with top sticking straight up.
> *


Lecab sailship????? :0:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2009, 11:11 PM~13045838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Feb 18 2009, 08:32 AM~13037613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2009, 10:11 AM~13038776
> *:0
> $5500
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVkjNBK2MvA


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2009, 07:32 PM~13031903
> *i got some with me.. im packin 2 spare 13's and some other tools just in case..
> ya never know..
> almeda mall
> ...












hopefully rain will be gone by that time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam...we're everybody at........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 19 2009, 03:05 PM~13051024
> *Dam...we're everybody at........
> *


Dont know bout everyone else but i'm working on my 3 cars getting em ready


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 02:37 PM~13051349
> *Dont know bout everyone else but i'm working on my 3 cars getting em ready
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 02:37 PM~13051349
> *Dont know bout everyone else but i'm working on my 3 cars getting em ready
> *


Mayne must be nice.....I wish I had just 1 to work on...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2009, 02:12 PM~13051095
> *
> *


  :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2009, 04:33 PM~13051877
> *  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 19 2009, 04:23 PM~13051798
> *Mayne must be nice.....I wish I had just 1 to work on...
> *


my cars :biggrin: pick witch one you want :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 03:45 PM~13051992
> *my cars :biggrin: pick witch one you want :0
> 
> 
> ...


Ill take da MOcedes wit da ****** chrome package.......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2009, 03:38 PM~13051917
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: nomo 818 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2009, 05:10 PM~13052232
> *:uh: nomo 818 :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :nono: going to BOND tonite


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2009, 04:29 PM~13052399
> *:nono:  going to BOND tonite
> *


 :0 :0 bring me a pattymelt on the way back :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13052546
> *:0  :0 bring me a pattymelt on the way back  :cheesy:
> *


u and ur fawking pattymelts....WHAT THA FAWK?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 19 2009, 04:51 PM~13052557
> *u and ur fawking pattymelts....WHAT THA FAWK?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








thats all i got to say


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13045431
> *como esta todo loco por tu lado.... u working on your ride!!!
> *


  It's coming along Homie..............Slowly but surely


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 19 2009, 05:57 PM~13052608
> *:uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 04:45 PM~13051992
> *my cars :biggrin: pick witch one you want :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: I'll take the Benz....................


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 19 2009, 06:05 PM~13052681
> *:worship: I'll take the Benz....................
> *


ragalac alreay got that one, pick another one of my clean rides :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 06:32 PM~13052925
> *ragalac alreay got that one, pick another one of my clean rides :cheesy:
> *


:banghead: :banghead: Damn, he beat me to it.... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 05:32 PM~13052925
> *ragalac alreay got that one, pick another one of my clean rides :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 19 2009, 07:18 PM~13053806
> *
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 19 2009, 01:11 AM~13046593
> *Lol!!! Tellin ya dat boy aint know how to act........
> Too bad we aint get no vid of da LECAB CATCHIN A LIL BIT OF AIR!!! :0: :0: :0:
> *


there's a video out there :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 18 2009, 11:03 PM~13046495
> *check out the new club :0
> <--------------- :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2009, 09:38 PM~13053973
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13053886
> *
> *


what up??


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 19 2009, 07:42 PM~13054019
> *what up??
> *


chilln, whats new at there


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 18 2009, 10:40 PM~13046219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Feb 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13054264
> *
> *


a good one like always


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13054198
> *chilln, whats new at there
> *


lots of hoppin.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what happened to hopper4life???


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13054382
> *what happened to hopper4life???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13054382
> *what happened to hopper4life???
> *


got back on his regular name :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 10:24 PM~13054492
> *got back on his regular name :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 09:30 PM~13054540
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


If they only knew how easy it was to do a IP check and see what person it is :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 10:32 PM~13054569
> *If they only knew how easy it was to do a IP check and see what person it is  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Host Address for xx.xx.79.1xx

IP address resolves to c-xx31-x-xxx.hsd1.tx.comcast.net 

Members using that IP when REGISTERING
Name Email Posts IP Registered 
hoppers4life [email protected] xx 76xx.x9.1xx Feb 17, 2009 - 09:45 AM 

Members using that IP when POSTING
Name Email IP First Used View Post 
hoppers4life [email protected] xx.31.xx.1xxx Feb 17, 2009 - 09:48 PM View Post 
xxxxxxxxxxx [email protected] xx.31.xx1xx Feb 01, 2009 - 11:38 AM View Post


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 19 2009, 08:12 PM~13054366
> *lots of hoppin..  :cheesy:
> *


knew it :angry:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 09:24 PM~13054492
> *got back on his regular name :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 08:14 PM~13054382
> *what happened to hopper4life???
> *


he woke up from his dream :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 19 2009, 09:49 PM~13054762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Lo asustarorn y mejor se fue..... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 19 2009, 09:51 PM~13054794
> *Lo asustarorn y mejor se fue..... :biggrin:
> *


nomas le dije DZZZZ NUUTTZZZZ and he never came back


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2009, 10:49 PM~13054764
> *he woke up from his dream :biggrin:
> *


ese pinche txxy had people pissed. LOL


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 09:53 PM~13054812
> *ese pinche txxy had people pissed.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 09:53 PM~13054809
> *nomas le dije DZZZZ NUUTTZZZZ and he never came back
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 19 2009, 08:51 PM~13054794
> *Lo asustarorn y mejor se fue..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: se fue a un vaile


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 08:53 PM~13054812
> *ese pinche txxy had people pissed.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2009, 09:54 PM~13054829
> *:roflmao: se fue a un vaile
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 19 2009, 10:56 PM~13054861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






 anda bailando cumbias el ton'iazo con el obama'zo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 11:52 PM~13034703
> *WAT DA FK ARE U HOPPING??? IT LOOKS LIKE A FKN BUS, U NEED TO GET U A LOW RIDER..... I RATHER HOP A PINTO!!!
> *


this right here had me laughing my a$$ off man, pinche tony loco. lmmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 17 2009, 11:35 PM~13034501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2009, 08:51 PM~13033311
> *i got an ip match, but i'm not saying 'chit.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 19 2009, 11:09 PM~13055014
> *
> *


chit, my yellow colorado looks more like a bus. LOL 

did you send out the invitation already juan?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 19 2009, 11:10 PM~13055034
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2009, 10:45 PM~13034632
> *CUAL COMPADRE WUEY!!!! PONGALE PINCHE WUERCO CHAPUSERO........... :0  Y TU QUE?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Que onda Chochi? Se te bano el Hoppers for life....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13054759
> *knew it :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 19 2009, 10:09 PM~13055014
> *
> *


i'll give you $5 to stop posting pics/videos of it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 11:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

Tha burban done took over the houston topic!!!!! :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CARWASH BENEFIT FOR SHRINER'S HOSPITAL

THIS SUNDAY FROM 9 TO 3 AT IHOP ON 290 AND HOLLISTER

ANY DONATION OVER 5 BUCKS GETS A 5 DOLLAR COUPON FOR ANY IHOP.


:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ttt


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  btt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 09:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you scroll up and down fast enough.. looks like it hops


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody got pics or vid of juans yellow burban from krazy toys????? 










































:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2009, 12:03 AM~13055649
> *if you scroll up and down fast enough.. looks like it hops
> *



:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 11:03 PM~13055649
> *if you scroll up and down fast enough.. looks like it hops
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Feb 19 2009, 10:05 PM~13055681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i guess yall two dumbasses tried it..

i was just bullshittin


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 11:10 PM~13055758
> *i guess yall two dumbasses tried it..
> 
> i was just bullshittin
> *


 :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2009, 12:10 AM~13055758
> *i guess yall two dumbasses tried it..
> 
> i was just bullshittin
> *




:nono:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Everyone's so quiet........ :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 713Lowriderboy, loco's79,* hoppers4life,* JUSTDEEZ, Lay63Low


He's Back :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 19 2009, 11:26 PM~13055988
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 713Lowriderboy, loco's79, hoppers4life, JUSTDEEZ, Lay63Low
> He's Back  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 07:14 PM~13054382
> *what happened to hopper4life???
> *


im still here puto you missed me or what?????? IM BACK BITCHES, FK EVERYONE IN HERE. BRUNCH OF CHIPPERS AND CHEERLEADERS.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 20 2009, 12:28 AM~13056013
> *im still here puto you missed me or what?????? IM BACK BITCHES, FK EVERYONE IN HERE. BRUNCH OF CHIPPERS AND CHEERLEADERS.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 20 2009, 12:28 AM~13056013
> *im still here puto you missed me or what?????? IM BACK BITCHES, FK EVERYONE IN HERE. BRUNCH OF CHIPPERS AND CHEERLEADERS.....
> *



got to quit sippin' on that










& pull up, homies waiting


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 19 2009, 11:28 PM~13056013
> *im still here puto you missed me or what?????? IM BACK BITCHES, FK EVERYONE IN HERE. BRUNCH OF CHIPPERS AND CHEERLEADERS.....
> *


Internet Gangster :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 12:32 AM~13056064
> *Internet Gangster :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 20 2009, 12:28 AM~13056013
> *im still here puto you missed me or what?????? IM BACK BITCHES, FK EVERYONE IN HERE. BRUNCH OF CHIPPERS AND CHEERLEADERS.....
> *


 hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:32 AM~13056056
> *got to quit sippin' on that
> 
> 
> ...


you tell him homie, i'll even let you hope my car if he pulls up! :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:34 PM~13056075
> *hno:
> *


 hno: hno: x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 12:36 AM~13056095
> *hno:  hno: x2
> *


i guess streetshow wants me to post his ip address also. LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:34 AM~13056075
> *hno:
> *


HOW YOU DOIN MR. WANNAKNOWITALL.FKNCUM DONT GET SHIT TWISTED THERE BUDDY


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:35 AM~13056091
> *you tell him homie, i'll even let you hope my car if he pulls up! :0
> *



let's just see what "hoppers4life" has in store for Houston hoppers


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:37 AM~13056110
> *i guess streetshow wants me to post his ip address also.  LOL
> *


EXCUSE ME THERE MR. INTERNET GUY, WHATS THIS?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:37 AM~13056113
> *HOW YOU DOIN MR. WANNAKNOWITALL.FKNCUM  DONT GET SHIT TWISTED THERE BUDDY
> *




Host Address for 76.31.79.188

IP address resolves to c-76-31-79-188.hsd1.tx.comcast.net 

Members using that IP when REGISTERING
Name Email Posts IP Registered 
hoppers4life [email protected] 25 76.31.79.188 Feb 17, 2009 - 09:45 AM 

Members using that IP when POSTING
Name Email IP First Used View Post 
hoppers4life [email protected] 76.31.79.188 Feb 17, 2009 - 09:48 PM View Post 
h-town team 84 caddy [email protected] 76.31.79.188 Feb 01, 2009 - 11:38 AM View Post :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 19 2009, 09:38 PM~13056116
> *let's just see what "hoppers4life" has in store for Houston hoppers
> *


you little chump, u go drive your daddys van


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:38 AM~13056121
> *EXCUSE ME THERE MR. INTERNET GUY, WHATS THIS?
> *


every person/location using a computer has an ip that is traced back to the user. you can get their location, name, email, etc....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

SO WHERE IS EVERYBODY TONIGHT? QUE HONDA SAUL.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 20 2009, 12:41 AM~13056149
> *you little chump, u go drive your daddys van
> *




:nono: :loco:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 19 2009, 11:42 PM~13056161
> *SO WHERE IS EVERYBODY TONIGHT? QUE HONDA SAUL.
> *


Nada Homie... Aqui curandomela con el Hopperforlife. Es medio picudo el vato, que no?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:39 AM~13056129
> *Host Address for 76.31.79.188
> 
> IP address resolves to c-76-31-79-188.hsd1.tx.comcast.net
> ...










hmmmmm :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:42 AM~13056159
> *every person/location using a computer has an ip that is traced back to the user.  you can get their location, name, email, etc....
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WISH I KNEW SOMETHING ABOUT COMPUTERS................................... I RATHER BUILT A HOPPER.  I PICK UP AN 88 CUTLASS TODAY, MY NEXT HOPPER??? :biggrin: WE JUST HAVE TO SEE....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 19 2009, 11:45 PM~13056209
> *:0
> *


You did not know that? How do you think people get busted by the feds......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:45 AM~13056216
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WISH I KNEW SOMETHING ABOUT COMPUTERS................................... I RATHER BUILT A HOPPER.   I PICK UP AN 88 CUTLASS TODAY, MY NEXT HOPPER??? :biggrin: WE JUST HAVE TO SEE....
> *


how is the gp coming along? el compa has the inspection sticker for it. i can pass him streetshow's # so he can get it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13056227
> *You did not know that? How do you think people get busted by the feds......
> *


just like that lady did locally with child porn on her computer. they traced her ip address and watched her activity with it.


http://www.khou.com/topstories/stories/kho...n.30e3447d.html


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13056227
> *You did not know that? How do you think people get busted by the feds......
> *


I am computer illiterate :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 19 2009, 11:45 PM~13056216
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WISH I KNEW SOMETHING ABOUT COMPUTERS................................... I RATHER BUILT A HOPPER.   I PICK UP AN 88 CUTLASS TODAY, MY NEXT HOPPER??? :biggrin: WE JUST HAVE TO SEE....
> *


Orale Bro...Ta Chido....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 19 2009, 11:46 PM~13056227
> *You did not know that? How do you think people get busted by the feds......
> *


I even herd some of the anonymous users are the feds watching us hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:39 AM~13056129
> *Host Address for 76.31.79.188
> 
> IP address resolves to c-76-31-79-188.hsd1.tx.comcast.net
> ...


YOUR MUST BE A PRETTY SHARP GUY BUT I THINK YOUR WRONG THIS TIME HOMIE!  I AINT HOPPERS4LIFE! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 12:47 AM~13056246
> *I even herd some of the anonymous users are the feds watching us hno:
> *


also helps when your wife works for the harris county d.a.'s office. :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:47 PM~13056239
> *just like that lady did locally with child porn on her computer.  they traced her ip address and watched her activity with it.
> *


Yes sir, tha's how they all get busted. Cause no two IP addresses are alike.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:49 PM~13056266
> *also helps when your wife works for the harris county d.a.'s office.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wat she do?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:48 AM~13056261
> *YOUR MUST BE A PRETTY SHARP GUY BUT I THINK YOUR WRONG THIS TIME HOMIE!   I AINT HOPPERS4LIFE! :uh:
> *


that's from a couple days ago. i'll get it updated tomorrow with the other clown logged onto hoppers4life.

to be continued......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 12:44 AM~13056195
> *Nada Homie... Aqui curandomela con el Hopperforlife. Es medio picudo el vato, que no?
> *


SI SE MIRA QUE ES PICUDO, Y PARESE QUE DISE LA GENTE QUE ES DE REYNOSA PERO QUIEN SABE..... :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 12:50 AM~13056276
> *:0 wat she do?
> *


she was in criminal div, prosecuting mofo's and preparing charges, now she's in fraud div.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 11:47 PM~13056246
> *I even herd some of the anonymous users are the feds watching us hno:
> *


You know it....Just like they track Craigslist. Big Brother is everywhere Homie.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13056231
> *how is the gp coming along?  el compa has the inspection sticker for it.  i can pass him streetshow's # so he can get it.
> *


ORALE HOMIE, WELL IM GONNA TALK TO BOILER AVER CUANDO NOS VAMOS A AVENTAR EL REINFORCING. WE LET U KNOW!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:51 PM~13056287
> *she was in criminal div, prosecuting mofo's and preparing charges, now she's in fraud div.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 12:49 AM~13056270
> *Yes sir, tha's how they all get busted. Cause no two IP addresses are alike.
> *


i always avoided that "i hope she's 18" topic. you wouldn't know if any traps were posted for folks to right click save. lmao!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 19 2009, 11:51 PM~13056293
> *You know it....Just like they track Craigslist. Big Brother is everywhere Homie.
> *


So don't hire any escorts from Craigslist cause they might be Feds.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:55 PM~13056336
> *i always avoided that "i hope she's 18" topic.  you wouldn't know if any traps were posted for folks to right click save.  lmao!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:53 AM~13056324
> *ORALE HOMIE, WELL IM GONNA TALK TO BOILER AVER CUANDO NOS VAMOS A AVENTAR EL REINFORCING. WE LET U KNOW!
> *


just let me know when the car is ready for paint. would like to see it. once finished i'd have to get the title from my wife since she took it up to the d.a.'s office to put on file incase anything funny happens. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 12:56 AM~13056352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


chinge su madre la pinche jura, i'm done with those culiacanes. been in the loop since '94. shit, 10 more months to go and i'm free at last, thank god i'm free at last!

(that's how i met my wife, in court hno: )


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

I saw this show on tv where undercover cops would rent a hotel room. Then they would call chicks posted on craigslist.When they showed up they would arrest them and their pimps....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2009, 11:58 PM~13056373
> *chinge su madre la pinche jura, i'm done with those culiacanes.  been in the loop since '94.  shit, 10 more months to go and i'm free at last, thank god i'm free at last!
> 
> (that's how i met my wife, in court  hno: )
> *


MAYN!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 12:47 AM~13056246
> *I even herd some of the anonymous users are the feds watching us hno:
> *


DONT BE SCARED HOMIE ALL THEY CAN DO IS LOCK YOU UP AND BY THE TIME YOU KNOW IT YOUR BACK OUT!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 12:59 AM~13056383
> *MAYN!
> *


you'd be surprised how much this last conviction got me for. i totalled it all up, and it's over 40 g's


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Another thing alot of paople don't know is that your computer's hard drive stores every single thing that is done on your computer...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:56 AM~13056354
> *just let me know when the car is ready for paint.  would like to see it.  once finished i'd have to get the title from my wife since she took it up to the d.a.'s office to put on file incase anything funny happens.  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN!!! :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 20 2009, 12:00 AM~13056402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch! atleast you got a wife out of it, everyone else gets nothing :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:00 AM~13056407
> *you'd be surprised how much this last conviction got me for.  i totalled it all up, and it's over 40 g's
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:58 AM~13056373
> *chinge su madre la pinche jura, i'm done with those culiacanes.  been in the loop since '94.  shit, 10 more months to go and i'm free at last, thank god i'm free at last!
> 
> (that's how i met my wife, in court  hno: )
> *


YOU NEED A BEER???? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 01:00 AM~13056407
> *you'd be surprised how much this last conviction got me for.  i totalled it all up, and it's over 40 g's
> *


THAT AINT SHIT FOR YOU HOMIE, DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

damn hopperforlife disapeared...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 19 2009, 10:06 PM~13056491
> *damn hopperforlife disapeared...
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 01:03 AM~13056464
> *YOU NEED A BEER???? :biggrin:
> *


i quit drinking due to getting jumped by six putos for my $$. i don't wear gold or carry cash anymore. just debit. the extra credit came when the cops had to arrest someone at the scene where it ended after a car chase. 

flatlined a couple times in the hospital was enough to change my life around.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 01:02 AM~13056447
> *ouch! atleast you got a wife out of it, everyone else gets nothing :cheesy:
> *


met her on my 2nd conviction. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 01:08 AM~13056514
> *i quit drinking due to getting jumped by six putos for my $$.  i don't wear gold or carry cash anymore.  just debit.  the extra credit came when the cops had to arrest someone at the scene where it ended after a car chase.
> 
> flatlined a couple times in the hospital was enough to change my life around.
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 01:08 AM~13056514
> *i quit drinking due to getting jumped by six putos for my $$.  i don't wear gold or carry cash anymore.  just debit.  the extra credit came when the cops had to arrest someone at the scene where it ended after a car chase.
> 
> flatlined a couple times in the hospital was enough to change my life around.
> *


Damn Latin, must have had a :angel: watching over you during all that


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 20 2009, 12:08 AM~13056513
> *:nono:
> *


so bunch of cheerleaders and if you aint hoppin you aint shit? very funny


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 20 2009, 12:08 AM~13056513
> *:nono:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:09 AM~13056524
> *met her on my 2nd conviction.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Last time i went to pay for a faulty equipment citation there was bunch of old ladys :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

hoppers4life needs to be







for talking all that mess & for claiming to have something when really he has...*NOTHING*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 01:10 AM~13056548
> *Damn Latin, must have had a :angel: watching over you during all that
> *


i made a mistake that night and went out without the homeboys. easy target for punks who are out to fk someone up, especially when it took 6 putos. i got fractured ribs, 2 discs turned in my back, chipped teeth, had a snapped neck that night where they tried to break it and internal bleeding and a gun that didn't go off in my face near the end. yes, there must have been one.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 713Lowriderboy, loco's79, mac2lac, hoppers4life

sup big homie!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:13 AM~13056590
> *i made a mistake that night and went out without the homeboys.  easy target for punks who are out to fk someone up, especially when it took 6 putos.  i got fractured ribs, 2 discs turned in my back, chipped teeth, had a snapped neck that night where they tried to break it and internal bleeding and a gun that didn't go off in my face near the end.  yes, there must have been one.
> *


:0 Pinches Vatos Cobardes.....As if being outnumbered was not enough, they still had to pack a gun... :nosad: Can't stand that shit..(pack dogs)


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:13 AM~13056590
> *i made a mistake that night and went out without the homeboys.  easy target for punks who are out to fk someone up, especially when it took 6 putos.  i got fractured ribs, 2 discs turned in my back, chipped teeth, had a snapped neck that night where they tried to break it and internal bleeding and a gun that didn't go off in my face near the end.  yes, there must have been one.
> *


MAYN!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 01:17 AM~13056636
> *MAYN!
> *


that's why i'd rather spend time with my family. never know when it's your time to go or when someone will steal it from you.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 19 2009, 11:51 PM~13056293
> *You know it....Just like they track Craigslist. Big Brother is everywhere Homie.
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 12:20 AM~13056681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 01:13 AM~13056585
> *hoppers4life needs to be
> 
> 
> ...


HE DOES HAVE SOMETHING I SEEN HIS CAR.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 01:19 AM~13056673
> *that's why i'd rather spend time with my family.  never know when it's your time to go or when someone will steal it from you.
> *


that's true, especially with almost everyone running around with guns


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 01:23 AM~13056727
> *HE DOES HAVE SOMETHING I SEEN HIS CAR.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 01:20 AM~13056681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: FKN DICK WATCHERS.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:23 AM~13056731
> *that's true, especially with almost everyone running around with guns
> *


Damn was just talking about that with locos79 bout not knowing what person has a gun.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:26 AM~13056766
> *:angry:  FKN DICK WATCHERS.
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 01:25 AM~13056763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Y ESTA LOCO


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 12:27 AM~13056780
> *Damn was just talking about that with locos79 bout not knowing what person has a gun.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 12:28 AM~13056806
> *:yessad:
> *


Im gon go get my license soon. not a good feeling when i am driving home in tha middle of the night in tha trey down 288 hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 01:27 AM~13056780
> *Damn was just talking about that with locos79 bout not knowing what person has a gun.
> *


no one wants to fight anymore mano a mano and juan contra juan.

i got my 10 yr old in jujitsu and will be putting him in boxing this weekend. 

i use to go to kimuks karate back in the days and this other joint off of richmond in the 90's. rather have the youngster get an early start on chingasos than a late one.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 01:30 AM~13056826
> *Im gon go get my license soon. not a good feeling when i am driving home in tha middle of the night in tha trey down 288 hno:
> *


FK THE LICENSE JUST CARRY DA FKN GUN WITH U!  THATS HOW I ROLL.... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 12:30 AM~13056826
> *Im gon go get my license soon. not a good feeling when i am driving home in tha middle of the night in tha trey down 288 hno:
> *


I say go for it Homie.....Too many punks and little kids running around with guns. You gotta be able to protect yourself from them fools.......Look at the things that've happened to me.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Que onda raza como andan espero y vien q yo ya ando asta las chanclas :biggrin: ya le saque ganstas withewalls al junke de tanto 3 wheel :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:39 AM~13056129
> *Host Address for 76.31.79.188
> 
> IP address resolves to c-76-31-79-188.hsd1.tx.comcast.net
> ...


you didnt need a ip address to figure out it was him.check out his homepage :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:33 AM~13056865
> *FK THE LICENSE JUST CARRY DA FKN GUN WITH U!    THATS HOW I ROLL.... :biggrin:
> *


Not worth it....That alone will get you into some shit if you're not legit. And it'll keep you from trying to get it in the future...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 01:30 AM~13056826
> *Im gon go get my license soon. not a good feeling when i am driving home in tha middle of the night in tha trey down 288 hno:
> *


i think short dog just got his.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 01:33 AM~13056872
> *I say go for it Homie.....Too many punks and little kids running around with guns. You gotta be able to protect yourself from them fools.......Look at the things that've happened to me.
> *


like this guy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:13 AM~13056590
> *i made a mistake that night and went out without the homeboys.  easy target for punks who are out to fk someone up, especially when it took 6 putos.  i got fractured ribs, 2 discs turned in my back, chipped teeth, had a snapped neck that night where they tried to break it and internal bleeding and a gun that didn't go off in my face near the end.  yes, there must have been one.
> *


 :uh: bet you gonna want a hug next. what a ***


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 20 2009, 01:35 AM~13056899
> *you didnt need a ip address to figure out it was him.check out his homepage  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


ip was to check if other clowns were logging in mr. building engineer. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 20 2009, 01:36 AM~13056928
> *:uh:  bet you gonna want a hug next.  what a ***
> *


NAH, i'd rather put my dick in your ass.


no ****


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 20 2009, 01:35 AM~13056899
> *you didnt need a ip address to figure out it was him.check out his homepage  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW UR SMART! :biggrin: BUT IT IM NOT HOPPERS4LIFE, SO UR WRONG TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 713Lowriderboy, duceoutdaroof, $moneymaker$, H-TOWN_ACE, h-town team 84 caddy, mac2lac, loco's79


topic good


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

AND OUT OF NOWHERE..............












> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AQUI NOMAS....READING UP ON THE HOPPERMADNESS GOIN ON..... SOUNDS LIKE FUN THOUGH... :biggrin:  

HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE..


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:36 AM~13056910
> *i think short dog just got his.
> *


aint talked to him in a minute gon have to hit him up


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

F-ckit we all need to be packin.......Better be safe than sorry.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 01:39 AM~13056989
> *aint talked to him in a minute gon have to hit him up
> *


That cadillac is coming out nice. homeboy has put some time into it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:37 AM~13056942
> *NAH, i'd rather put my dick in your ass.
> no ****
> *



NI LO ALCANSAS CON TODAS LAS NALGAS WANGAS QUE TIENE ESE BUEY.......HAHAHHA


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 01:37 AM~13056930
> *ip was to check if other clowns were logging in mr. building engineer.  LOL
> *


sorry mr dj :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2009, 01:41 AM~13057003
> *NI LO ALCANSAS CON TODAS LAS NALGAS WANGAS QUE TIENE ESE BUEY.......HAHAHHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 01:38 AM~13056953
> *NOW UR SMART! :biggrin: BUT IT IM NOT HOPPERS4LIFE, SO UR WRONG TOO... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2009, 01:41 AM~13057003
> *NI LO ALCANSAS CON TODAS LAS NALGAS WANGAS QUE TIENE ESE BUEY.......HAHAHHA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 20 2009, 01:41 AM~13057004
> *sorry mr dj :biggrin:
> *


man my dj collection collecting dust. in the garage, upstairs and storage just stacked.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jus layin low homie, hows tha fleet :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

WORKIN ON ANOTHER EASTER PICNIC SO I HOPE ALL MY HTOWN HOMIES CAN MAKE IT DOWN.....

APRIL 5TH...HASWELL PARK, BRYAN, TX.....12-? AND YOU ALL KNOW WE TAKE CARE OF OUR GUESTS....... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Ala chingadaaa!!!! I need to go to sleep.......Not gonna wanna get up to go to work.. :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 01:44 AM~13057056
> *Ala chingadaaa!!!! I need to go to sleep.......Not gonna wanna get up to go to work.. :0
> *


x2, laters.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 11:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 20 2009, 12:42 AM~13057024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AIN'T DONE MUCH TO IT.....RIMS, GRILL, GOT A 5TH FOR IT, JUST HAVEN'T PUT IT ON.....GONNA BE MY DAILY FOR A WHILE....MY LINCOLN MAY BE DOWN FOR THE COUNT..   RIP


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 01:44 AM~13057056
> *Ala chingadaaa!!!! I need to go to sleep.......Not gonna wanna get up to go to work.. :0
> *


I WISH I HAD A JOB. :angry: OH WELL I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO BE WORKING ON DA BUCKETS NOW THAT I HAVE TIME....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2009, 12:43 AM~13057046
> *WORKIN ON ANOTHER EASTER PICNIC SO I HOPE ALL MY HTOWN HOMIES CAN MAKE IT DOWN.....
> 
> APRIL 5TH...HASWELL PARK, BRYAN, TX.....12-?  AND YOU ALL KNOW WE TAKE CARE OF OUR GUESTS....... :biggrin:
> *


Count me in, Dont forget you still owe me some BBQ when i go out there :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 10:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 01:44 AM~13057056
> *Ala chingadaaa!!!! I need to go to sleep.......Not gonna wanna get up to go to work.. :0
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2009, 01:46 AM~13057080
> *QUE PASA TONY........
> BRING IT OUT TO THE PICNIC IN APRIL..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NOT MUCH BRO JUST WAITTING ON THEM SHOWS AND PICNICS SHOULD MAKE IT OUT TO URS THIS YEAR!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Hasta laterzzz Raza.....Gotta get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2009, 01:46 AM~13057080
> *
> BRING IT OUT TO THE PICNIC IN APRIL..... :biggrin:
> *


nah, i'm burned out on spinning records. the homies got a station coming out http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/ and i'll be doing the friday night mixshow along with dj mystery. that's about as far as i'll do since i never was into mixing for the money to begin with when i started other than the late 80's early 90 clubs i spun at. i just did it for the fun of it.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13057087
> *Count me in, Dont forget you still owe me some BBQ when i go out there :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY!! YOU KNOW I GOT YOU HOMIE.....WILL EVEN BRING SOME WINE COOLERS FOR DANNY AND SOME UMBRELLA'S AND PUPPIES FOR NOE.....I'LL HAVE TO FIND SOMEONE CELEBRATING A BDAY FOR MONICA..........BY THE WAY ANYONE SEEN ELLIE??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2009, 01:50 AM~13057135
> *ALREADY!! YOU KNOW I GOT YOU HOMIE.....WILL EVEN BRING SOME WINE COOLERS FOR DANNY AND SOME  UMBRELLA'S AND PUPPIES FOR NOE.....I'LL HAVE TO FIND SOMEONE CELEBRATING A BDAY FOR MONICA..........BY THE WAY  ANYONE SEEN ELLIE??
> *


wife put him on lockdown since she saw he was chauffering :teehee: around to carshows.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:41 AM~13057002
> *That cadillac is coming out nice.  homeboy has put some time into it.
> *


He a perfectionist so I wouldnt expect nothing less from el perro chaparro :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 20 2009, 12:48 AM~13057112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:51 AM~13057155
> *wife put him on lockdown since she saw he was chauffering :teehee: around to carshows.
> *


THAT FOCUS SS A MF


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13057086
> *I WISH I HAD A JOB.  :angry:  OH WELL I GUESS I'LL HAVE TO BE WORKING ON DA BUCKETS NOW THAT I HAVE TIME....
> *


Al rato Homie, you're always good at finding a job........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2009, 01:53 AM~13057184
> *THAT FOCUS SS A MF
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

come to think of it, he had some chonies hanging from his rearview mirror and the interior smelled like Cisco & chaunch. :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13057089
> *
> *


hope we get comission if the burban sells as much as we posted it up :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *duceoutdaroof*, mac2lac, $moneymaker$


let me know if you are down for some more tejano. no auction price either, we can talk about trades.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2009, 07:32 PM~13031903
> *almeda mall
> 
> this sat.
> ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:55 AM~13057213
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: duceoutdaroof, mac2lac, $moneymaker$
> let me know if you are down for some more tejano.  no auction price either, we can talk about trades.
> *


Koo, I'll let you know..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 20 2009, 12:43 AM~13057046
> *WORKIN ON ANOTHER EASTER PICNIC SO I HOPE ALL MY HTOWN HOMIES CAN MAKE IT DOWN.....
> 
> APRIL 5TH...HASWELL PARK, BRYAN, TX.....12-?  AND YOU ALL KNOW WE TAKE CARE OF OUR GUESTS....... :biggrin:
> *


i'm only coming if that old dude lets me drive that tractor around the park. he was being a bitch last time.


----------



## 281 REGAL (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 20 2009, 12:34 AM~13056890
> *Que onda raza como andan espero y vien q yo ya ando asta las chanclas :biggrin: ya le saque ganstas withewalls al junke de tanto 3 wheel :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 12:54 AM~13057202
> *hope we get comission if the burban sells as much as we posted it up :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2009, 11:41 PM~13055381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 20 2009, 08:30 AM~13058245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Good Morning everyone. Everyone alive? You all can get pretty brutal up in here.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 07:23 AM~13058216
> *
> *


Que pasa neighbor!

U gotta an ol'skool globe light layin around anywhere?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 08:10 AM~13058418
> *
> *


Sup Nesto!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 20 2009, 09:28 AM~13058541
> *Sup Nesto!
> *


Whats up homie! everything good?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 20 2009, 10:23 AM~13058498
> *:biggrin: Good Morning everyone.  Everyone alive?  You all can get pretty brutal up in here.
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 09:29 AM~13058549
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 10:36 AM~13058612
> *
> 
> 
> ...













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 09:38 AM~13058624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea the kermit used to be my old avatar but had to retire it due to the bannings it caused by the invasions


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 20 2009, 12:43 AM~13057046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 09:41 AM~13058647
> *Yea the kermit used to be my old avatar but had to retire it due to the bannings it caused by the invasions
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 09:59 AM~13058745
> *:cheesy:
> :roflmao: there was no bday party last time i went. good times. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 10:00 AM~13058756
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 20 2009, 10:02 AM~13058765
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 10:05 AM~13058787
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 10:06 AM~13058796
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


ill see you in odessa tuff guy :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Put gas in the car, air in the tires, oil in the pumps and charge the batteries its almost time to head to Galveston.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 10:08 AM~13058812
> *ill see you in odessa tuff guy :angry:
> *


 :angry: not if i see you first enano!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 10:05 AM~13058785
> *:uh:
> *


hi louie! :wave:

Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 20 2009, 10:26 AM~13058521
> *Que pasa neighbor!
> 
> U gotta an ol'skool globe light layin around anywhere?
> *


gave it to my bro'ham. don't have no more lights.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 10:10 AM~13058831
> *hi louie! :wave:
> 
> Lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: hi!


hows you doin?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 11:10 AM~13058831
> *hi louie! :wave:
> 
> Lol! :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 10:14 AM~13058870
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: jealous?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 11:14 AM~13058870
> *:uh:
> *


X2 that ole friendly a$$ "won't you be my neighbor" clown


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:16 AM~13058888
> *:uh:  :uh: jealous?
> *




:no:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 11:19 AM~13058905
> *X2 that ole friendly a$$ "won't you be my neighbor" clown
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 10:14 AM~13058869
> *:0  :cheesy: hi!
> hows you doin?
> *


good! ready for it to be noon. im gettin outta here early today.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 10:14 AM~13058870
> *:uh:
> *


hello to you too. :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 11:24 AM~13058951
> *hello to you too. :wave:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 08:29 AM~13058548
> *Whats up homie! everything good?
> *


Yessir....just on my daily grind.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13058959
> *Yessir....just on my daily grind.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 20 2009, 11:24 AM~13058959
> *Yessir....just on my daily grind.
> *


you get my email yesterday? ask your son if he's down.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 10:19 AM~13058905
> *X2 that ole friendly a$$ "won't you be my neighbor" clown
> *


 :uh: WHY DONT HE WANT TO BE YOUR NEIGHBOR?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 10:20 AM~13058918
> *:no:
> *


:yes: jealous ass people in here!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:30 AM~13059012
> *:uh: WHY DONT HE WANT TO BE YOUR NEIGHBOR?
> *


talking about you, chicharon volador


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 10:23 AM~13058943
> *good! ready for it to be noon. im gettin outta here early today.
> *


  why?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:31 AM~13059018
> *:yes: jealous ass people in here!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 10:32 AM~13059028
> * why?
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 10:32 AM~13059028
> * why?
> *


my son is performing at school today. so i gotta be there.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 10:31 AM~13059026
> *talking about you, chicharon volador
> *


 :uh: ill be your neighbor, but i aint moving to texas anytime soon. you the one that dont want to come up to visit! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13058956
> *  :biggrin:
> *


no test today?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 20 2009, 10:34 AM~13059044
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 10:35 AM~13059049
> *my son is performing at school today. so i gotta be there.
> *


  have fun.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 11:36 AM~13059057
> *no test today?
> *




:no:... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:35 AM~13059052
> *:uh: ill be your neighbor, but i aint moving to texas anytime soon. you the one that dont want to come up to visit! :angry:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 11:40 AM~13059093
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 10:40 AM~13059093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: my new avi! :cheesy: 
thanks my lil buddy dj cagastomush!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 10:40 AM~13059093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 10:37 AM~13059068
> * have fun.
> *


thx! should be. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 10:39 AM~13059085
> *:no:... :biggrin: time to sit back &
> 
> 
> ...


price is right


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 10:43 AM~13059121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: done!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 11:44 AM~13059123
> *price is right
> *


you know me too well :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 10:40 AM~13059093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:

that is cute tho. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 10:44 AM~13059134
> *you know me too well  :biggrin:
> *


i pay attention.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 11:48 AM~13059156
> *i pay attention.
> *


could be worse...I could be







& watching this





stupid novelas


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 10:50 AM~13059167
> *could be worse...I could be
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: re-runs on the novela channel.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:52 AM~13059183
> *:ugh: re-runs on the novela channel.
> *


you know you use to watch it tambien :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 10:50 AM~13059167
> *could be worse...I could be
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 10:54 AM~13059192
> *you know you use to watch it tambien :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: i aint saying shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 09:55 AM~13059199
> *:roflmao:
> *


Shouldn't ur son be takin u to work??? As big ass dat lil boy is?? I seen his pic on ur crapspace and was like dam!!! Dat ***** humongous (spellcheck)


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 12:05 PM~13059265
> *:ugh: i aint saying shit.
> *












louies90 watches novelas :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 11:10 AM~13059305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: i do not! 





















anymore. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 11:07 AM~13059278
> *Shouldn't ur son be takin u to work??? As big ass dat lil boy is?? I seen his pic on ur crapspace and was like dam!!! Dat ***** humongous (spellcheck)
> *


LOL!! leave my son alone!! hes only 7 noe!!! just cause he could probably whoop you dont mean you gotta put him out there like that. :uh: :roflmao: :biggrin: JK!

but he is big. few more years he'll be taller than me.  gonna keep him in sports and hopefully it'll pay off in the long run academically for the most part.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 12:13 PM~13059326
> *:angry: i do not!
> anymore. :happysad:
> *



you ain't the only one


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 10:14 AM~13059340
> *LOL!! leave my son alone!! hes only 7 noe!!! just cause he could probably whoop you dont mean you gotta put him out there like that.  :uh:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  JK!
> 
> but he is big. few more years he'll be taller than me.   gonna keep him in sports and hopefully it'll pay off in the long run academically for the most part.
> *


7 years old??? ***** look like he 30!!! Fuck sports he beta geta job!! Lol 

Na das good put his ass in sports.......just give em a lot of milk....so is bones n shit won't be poppin out of place like I know..... :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 20 2009, 11:22 AM~13059399
> *you ain't the only one
> *


the new age novelas are ghey. nothing but stupid shit. i knew they was shit since when i saw some sort of narco novela. what has this world gone too? :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 11:14 AM~13059340
> *LOL!! leave my son alone!! hes only 7 noe!!! just cause he could probably whoop you dont mean you gotta put him out there like that.  :uh:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  JK!
> 
> but he is big. few more years he'll be taller than me.   gonna keep him in sports and hopefully it'll pay off in the long run academically for the most part.
> *


 mines a midget. 9yrs old 4ft tall.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 11:23 AM~13059409
> *7 years old??? ***** look like he 30!!! Fuck sports he beta geta job!! Lol
> 
> Na das good put his ass in sports.......just give em a lot of milk....so is bones n shit won't be poppin out of place like I know..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanks for the advice!! i will def make sure he drinks lots of milk!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:27 AM~13059446
> * mines a midget. 9yrs old 4ft tall.
> *


he still has plenty of time to grow!  

mine was already hitting 4 ft last year.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 10:39 AM~13059523
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thanks for the advice!! i will def make sure he drinks lots of milk!!! :biggrin:
> *


Put dat big ass boy in some foosball......or some boxing......none of dat gay ass karate "self defense" bullshit.....lol.....


Its fun when I goto my lil nephews football games n see them lil ity bity kids runnin round fallin over cuz there helmet weigh more than there body lol.....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 11:42 AM~13059549
> *he still has plenty of time to grow!
> 
> mine was already hitting 4 ft last year.
> *


  i hope so.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 20 2009, 10:45 AM~13059580
> *
> *


Aint u got some zebra skin prints or some stereos to be installing at da shop *****?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 11:45 AM~13059577
> *Put dat big ass boy in some foosball......or some boxing......none of dat gay ass karate "self defense" bullshit.....lol.....
> Its fun when I goto my lil nephews football games n see them lil  ity bity kids runnin round fallin over cuz there helmet weigh more than there body lol.....
> *


thats what everyone keeps tellin me....get him into football. hes been playing it alot at school now and hes liking it. gonna have to check on some leauges that offer it in the area. 

aw...i can jus imagine seeing them run round with the helmet all big and stuff. LOL! how cute! how old is your nephew?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:47 AM~13059593
> * i hope so.
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 11:45 AM~13059577
> *Put dat big ass boy in some foosball......or some boxing......none of dat gay ass karate "self defense" bullshit.....lol.....
> Its fun when I goto my lil nephews football games n see them lil  ity bity kids runnin round fallin over cuz there helmet weigh more than there body lol.....
> *


  my son is likes it. and he likes soccer too.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 10:53 AM~13059660
> *thats what everyone keeps tellin me....get him into football. hes been playing it alot at school now and hes liking it. gonna have to check on some leauges that offer it in the area.
> 
> aw...i can jus imagine seeing them run round with the helmet all big and stuff. LOL! how cute! how old is your nephew?
> *


Yea its koo for them.....gets them a lot of self control n discipline........there's a lot of leagues around here.....my nephew is 7 he plays in 7 n 8 year old league....ima put my lil bro in wit em....cuz dat lil boy has adhd and needs to release some energy somewhere.........there practice is right here on 249 n beltway


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 10:57 AM~13059695
> * my son is likes it. and he likes soccer too.
> *


Yea boxing is a whole nother way to calm these kids down........the gym I use to be at they started them at 8years old and man that shit is bad ass..........swing so dam hard dat there hands fall to the floor cuz the gloves weigh more than there upper body lol..........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 12:13 PM~13059326
> *:angry: i do not!
> anymore. :happysad:
> *


you novela watching biaaatch :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 12:05 PM~13059750
> *Yea boxing is a whole nother way to calm these kids down........the gym I use to be at they started them at 8years old and man that shit is bad ass..........swing so dam hard dat there hands fall to the floor cuz the gloves weigh more than there upper body lol..........
> *


 :0 i dont have him in a gym. to expensive and this messican aint got that kind of loot just yet. soccer keeps active and when he gets home. i get im swinging and working out his body. he gained a lot of weight this last couple months. so he's going back to losing wieght and working out to get big muscles. he likes and i dont push him to hard.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:15 AM~13059851
> *:0 i dont have him in a gym. to expensive and this messican aint got that kind of loot just yet. soccer keeps active and when he gets home. i get im swinging and working out his body. he gained a lot of weight this last couple months. so he's going back to losing wieght and working out to get big muscles. he likes and i dont push him to hard.
> *


A lot of gyms...well I know here...as long as there inschool its free for the youngins....and yea just keep em active until u or him really decide to get into it...cuz u said he's 9 and to me dats kinda early.....its koo to get em started early but they get burnt out by da time there like 15 16 n shit.....dats y I aint put my lil bro in yet he's 11, 
I seen a lot of bad ass dudes that started since like 8 n shit but by da time its time to get serious n make some money they already burnt out n quit.....


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 20 2009, 12:13 PM~13059833
> *you novela watching biaaatch :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: fuck you! you fucking furry gets the strap on from the wife monkey! :angry:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 12:19 PM~13059892
> *A lot of gyms...well I know here...as long as there inschool its free for the youngins....and yea just keep em active until u or him really decide to get into it...cuz u said he's 9 and to me dats kinda early.....its koo to get em started early but they get burnt out by da time there like 15 16 n shit.....dats y I aint put my lil bro in yet he's 11,
> I seen a lot of bad ass dudes that started since like 8 n shit but by da time its time to get serious n make some money they already burnt out n quit.....
> *


  i know some guys around here that got they kids fighting already. 10 yrs old and getting bashed, is not to cool with me. i prolly wont let my son get into that until atleast the age of 14.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:26 AM~13059959
> * i know some guys around here that got they kids fighting already. 10 yrs old and getting bashed, is not to cool with me. i prolly wont let my son get into that until atleast the age of 14.
> *


Yea then they get ali retard syndrome by da time there 13 n shit...lol.....I aint start till I was 14 .........if I remembere right.....:dunno: ....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2009, 11:32 AM~13060021
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2009, 12:32 PM~13060021
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


  :wave: lonelystinkstar! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 12:33 PM~13060027
> *Yea then they get ali retard syndrome by da time there 13 n shit...lol.....I aint start till I was 14 .........if I remembere right.....:dunno: ....
> *


 :roflmao: my son aint to bright as it is. cant afford for him to lose more brain cells.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:43 AM~13060135
> *:roflmao: my son aint to bright as it is. cant afford for him to lose more brain cells.
> *


Lol.....man ill never forget this one lil kid I was helping him train..........he moved real slow.....I asked em wat up man can u move a lil faster o wat??? Hwe said...."nope...cuz then I get sweaty and have to take a bath when I get home " lol he had da whole gym fallin out...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: i guess when mafuckas aint got no car they gotta find something to talk about. :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 12:52 PM~13060226
> *Lol.....man ill never forget this one lil kid I was helping him train..........he moved real slow.....I asked em wat up man can u move a lil faster o wat??? Hwe said...."nope...cuz then I get sweaty and have to take a bath when I get home " lol he had da whole gym fallin out...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i got my nephew some gloves last night. now just to let you know, my nephew and my son were born 6 months apart. my son being older, but my nephew is 6-8 inches taller and about 20-40 lbs heavier. fucking monster kid. i bought some hand wraps and the whole deal. i tell him "hey have your dad wrap your hands and ill help you with your gloves." fifteen minutes later my nephew comes back and i put on his gloves. i tell him to beat the bag a lil. first punch and the kid screams "oww!" im like wtf? happened. he says my hands hurt when i punch the bag. he's ready to cry and shit. his dad which used to train just looks at him and shakes his head. my 7 yr old daughter puts on the gloves and just puts the bats on the bag and says "hey pete that doesnt hurt." i whisper to her "hey just leave your sissy cousin alone." time for bed i hear tell her cousin "hey sissy,!" and she just starts laughin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 12:45 PM~13059577
> *Put dat big ass boy in some foosball......or some boxing......none of dat gay ass karate "self defense" bullshit.....lol.....
> Its fun when I goto my lil nephews football games n see them lil  ity bity kids runnin round fallin over cuz there helmet weigh more than there body lol.....
> *


ole broke back shoulder ass ******, you wouldn't last in martial arts with that lego ass shoulder of yours.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2009, 12:59 PM~13060284
> *:uh: i guess when mafuckas aint got no car they gotta find something to talk about.  :uh:
> *


  who you talking bout my dear stinkstar friend?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 12:13 PM~13060416
> * who you talking bout my dear stinkstar friend?
> *


am i supposed to know you?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:10 PM~13060388
> *ole broke back shoulder ass ******, you wouldn't last in martial arts with that lego ass shoulder of yours.
> 
> 
> ...


Martial arts=ghey......
Ur photoshop=gheyer......



While they choppin sticks n shit in martial arts and trying to pronounce there sensays japanese name.......****** is wooping ass in da boxing gym  

Self defense.....ha....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2009, 11:59 AM~13060284
> *:uh: i guess when mafuckas aint got no car they gotta find something to talk about.  :uh:
> *


Well wat u wana talk about mr lonestar??? Hu hu hu???? :uh: :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2009, 01:25 PM~13060529
> *am i supposed to know you?
> *


  dont think so, but you can if you want. i find your name amusing. i used to have it in my siggy when i was known as the starfish bruiser. aka stinkstar destroyer, aka brown eye puncher, and many others.  so you dont have to be an asshole and question me like im a bitch of some sort. silly ass *****.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 29 2009, 09:37 AM~12847066
> *1983 cutlass project or parts car. 307 runs good. need brake booster, new radiator, & a battery. Title  was signed & never transfered by someone. Can be done still, but I don't want to hassle with it for a car I'm not going to keep.  any questions or offers, pm me. Asking $500. Trades considered.
> 
> 
> ...


last time before motor & trans come out. gotta make room for my new Bitch :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 02:30 PM~13060568
> *Martial arts=ghey......
> Ur photoshop=gheyer......
> While they choppin sticks n shit in martial arts and trying to pronounce there sensays japanese name.......****** is wooping ass in da boxing gym
> ...


it's all cool, taking him and probably short dog's son to join a boxing gym tomorrow in p-town.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 12:57 PM~13060791
> *it's all cool, taking him and probably short dog's son to join a boxing gym tomorrow in p-town.
> *


How far away u stay from baytown.......bad ass gym in da bay..called lopez boxing gym...good peoples......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 12:33 PM~13060603
> * dont think so, but you can if you want. i find your name amusing. i used to have it in my siggy when i was known as the starfish bruiser. aka stinkstar destroyer, aka brown eye puncher, and many others.   so you dont have to be an asshole and question me like im a bitch of some sort. silly ass *****.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 20 2009, 03:11 PM~13060889
> *How far away u stay from baytown.......bad ass gym in da bay..called lopez boxing gym...good peoples......
> *


Off of shaver st. in pasadena.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 01:57 PM~13060791
> *it's all cool, taking him and probably short dog's son to join a boxing gym tomorrow in p-town.
> *


 :0 you taking baby latin?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2009, 02:14 PM~13060913
> *:uh:
> *


  thought so.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 01:38 PM~13061135
> *Off of shaver st. in pasadena.
> *


Aint too far.........


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 20 2009, 09:35 AM~13059049
> *my son is performing at school today. so i gotta be there.
> *


I remember those good old days, but I'm not allowed to tell people about them. Right Ms. Dani?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 20 2009, 01:39 PM~13060648
> *last time before motor & trans come out. gotta make room for my new Bitch :biggrin:
> *


whats the interior look like?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 03:50 PM~13061224
> *:0 you taking baby latin?
> *


10 yr old


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 03:36 PM~13061542
> *10 yr old
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2009, 04:21 PM~13061448
> *whats the interior look like?
> *


got sum ideas for u


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 03:36 PM~13061542
> *10 yr old
> *


  take pics of him in action. ill post some of my son later.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 05:21 PM~13061892
> * take pics of him in action. ill post some of my son later.
> *


i'll have to get permission at his jujitsu class. there are parents that are funny about pictures being taken in that class.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2009, 04:33 PM~13062017
> *i'll have to get permission at his jujitsu class.  there are parents that are funny about pictures being taken in that class.
> *


 :uh: wtf? pinches gabachos. i got my training at home for boxing.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 05:36 PM~13062048
> *:uh: wtf? pinches gabachos. i got my training at home for boxing.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 01:20 PM~13059911
> *:angry: fuck you! you fucking furry gets the strap on from the wife monkey! :angry:
> *


i thought you were funnier than that.im disappointed in you :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 20 2009, 04:49 PM~13062156
> *i thought you were funnier than that.im disappointed in you  :uh:
> *


  i was in a rush to eat my lunch. sorry but this guy was hungry and not thinking.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 06:00 PM~13062236
> * i was in a rush to eat my lunch. sorry but this guy was hungry and not thinking.
> *


when arent you hungry pinche fat boy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Feb 20 2009, 10:45 AM~13059580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 20 2009, 05:18 PM~13062387
> *when arent you hungry pinche fat boy
> *


:dunno: i thought you liked me cuz im a torta?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 19 2009, 10:56 PM~13055552
> *CARWASH BENEFIT FOR SHRINER'S HOSPITAL
> 
> THIS SUNDAY FROM 9 TO 3 AT IHOP ON 290 AND HOLLISTER
> ...


hopefully peeps can make it outhere so they can raise money to help kids in need....


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

HEY HOMIES T-SHIRT AND BANNER SALES :biggrin: 

WWW.DELUXEDESING.COM


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMN, YALL FOOLS DN'T GO 2 SLEEP OR WHAT, GOT TO CATCH UP ON BUNCH OF PAGES :angry: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 06:32 PM~13062503
> *:dunno: i thought you liked me cuz im a torta?
> *


yea but your starting to become a burrito foo.slim it down :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 20 2009, 05:18 PM~13062387
> *when arent you hungry pinche fat boy
> *


i hate fat mother fuckers.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 20 2009, 07:22 PM~13062930
> *i hate fat mother fuckers.
> *


x2 :angry: there breathing up all the fucking air


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 20 2009, 03:49 PM~13061632
> *got sum ideas for u
> *


what ideas you got brewing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 20 2009, 08:09 PM~13063264
> *what ideas you got brewing
> *


i gotcha fool.....just halla at me ma-na-na


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 20 2009, 06:59 PM~13062759
> *hopefully peeps can make it outhere so they can raise money to help  kids in need....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Bay89, duceoutdaroof

:uh: 
this ***** here.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

***** wanna pull up come to rodeo parking lot tonight but it better be after club closes down my hopper will be in the VIP parking lot!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 20 2009, 07:49 PM~13064040
> ****** wanna pull up come to rodeo parking lot tonight but it better be after club closes down my hopper will be in the VIP parking lot!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 , someone has to talk shit here to get things started :uh: i'aint worrie about my town, i'm gettn ready 4 april 5th  and may 3rd :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 20 2009, 09:49 PM~13064040
> ****** wanna pull up come to rodeo parking lot tonight but it better be after club closes down my hopper will be in the VIP parking lot!!!!
> *


 :0 :uh: :0 
Sounds like i hear a callout!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 20 2009, 12:39 PM~13060648
> *last time before motor & trans come out. gotta make room for my new Bitch :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que rollo juan


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 20 2009, 06:18 PM~13062897
> *yea but your starting to become a burrito foo.slim it down :biggrin:
> *


  as long as you like my burrido its all good i guess.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 20 2009, 09:08 AM~13058813
> *Put gas in the car, air in the tires, oil in the pumps and charge the batteries its almost time to head to Galveston.
> *


im ready..
just gotta go in morn and buy some new cylinders for the front.. swap my springs for some mach 3's


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 20 2009, 11:00 PM~13064684
> * as long as you like my burrido its all good i guess.
> *


guat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Don't let the threat of a little rain keep you home tomorrow. Almeda mall 1:00 to roll out to Galveston.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 20 2009, 08:55 PM~13064645
> *que rollo juan
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## gill_1988 (Sep 26, 2008)

any one has a g body rollin chassis for sale? or just the frame?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2009, 12:51 AM~13066232
> *
> *


whats the damn deal?!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 20 2009, 11:53 PM~13066259
> *whats the damn deal?!
> *


nothing will be back soon....
:cheesy:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2009, 12:56 AM~13066281
> *nothing will be back soon....
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: thanks for the warning :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 21 2009, 12:01 AM~13066332
> *:uh:  thanks for the warning :biggrin:
> *


no problem :cheesy:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 21 2009, 02:09 AM~13066430
> *What's good H-Town..
> *



what's good homie


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2009, 06:55 PM~13064100
> *:0 , someone has to talk shit here to get things started :uh: i'aint worrie about my town, i'm gettn ready 4 april 5th  and may 3rd :biggrin:
> *


u just worry about ur self!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Feb 20 2009, 07:49 PM~13064040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

It's going down today :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 21 2009, 09:19 AM~13067562
> *
> *


you going to galveston?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gill_1988_@Feb 21 2009, 01:31 AM~13066018
> *any one has a g body rollin chassis for sale? or just the frame?
> *


Yea for $600 and you get the rest of the car for free.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2009, 06:08 PM~13062842
> *DAMN, YALL FOOLS DN'T GO 2 SLEEP OR WHAT, GOT TO CATCH UP ON BUNCH OF PAGES :angry:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2009, 07:55 PM~13064100
> *:0 , someone has to talk shit here to get things started :uh: i'aint worrie about my town, i'm gettn ready 4 april 5th  and may 3rd :biggrin:
> *


whats april 5 and may 3???


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 21 2009, 08:27 AM~13067588
> *Yea for $600 and you get the rest of the car for free.
> *


talked to homie already gonna get it tues or wed.....if it's still here... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> you going to galveston?
> [/quote I got 2 work may b later ...how long y'all gunna b out there


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

anyone else interested in the cutty, hit me up 8324940723. if i dont answer, text me cuz i'm probably at work


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 21 2009, 08:23 AM~13067717
> *anyone else interested in the cutty, hit me up 8324940723. if i dont answer, text me cuz i'm probably at work
> *



He dont work


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Feb 21 2009, 10:18 AM~13067919
> *He dont work
> *


 :uh: I wish I had weekends off like the rest of you big timers


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

* HOMER TOLD ME TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT DUE TO THE RAIN WE DIDN'T END UP GOING TO GALVESTON. WE GOING TO TRY AGAIN @ 5:00 P.M.TONIGHT SINCE EVERYONE IS WORKING & IF IT DON'T IMPROVE SUNDAY MORNING*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2009, 09:14 PM~13064785
> *im ready..
> just gotta go in morn and buy some new cylinders for the front.. swap my springs for some mach 3's
> *


 :0 MACH 3, what u trying to do :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 03:44 PM~13069538
> *:0 MACH 3, what u trying to do :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


He trying to be the next king of the streets :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 21 2009, 01:45 PM~13069542
> *He trying to be the next king of the streets :biggrin:
> *


well, he is the only lowlow i know that cruises on wednesdays and sundays, no mattr what everyweek, and on top of that, its a daily driver, so he should b the king of the streets


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*WE TRYING IT AGAIN TONIGHT FOR GALVESTON
@ 6:00 P.M. ALMEDA MALL PARKING LOT BY EXCLUSIVE FURNITURE*

hopefully rain had stopped


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 08:20 AM~13067703
> *whats april 5 and may 3???
> *


big days 4 lowrider enthusiast


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 21 2009, 01:52 PM~13069588
> *HOMER TOLD ME WE TRYING IT AGAIN TONIGHT FOR GALVESTON
> @ 6:00 P.M.
> @ ALMEDA MALL
> ...


probly not going to stop raining,


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 03:53 PM~13069596
> *probly not going to stop raining,
> *


probably it will :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 01:53 PM~13069596
> *probly not going to stop raining,
> *



Yea i already wished Homer goodluck already


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Rain already stoped and the sun is out. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 21 2009, 03:43 PM~13070190
> *Rain already stoped and the sun is out.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 06:15 PM~13070316
> *:cheesy:
> *


You rolling with us?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 21 2009, 04:15 PM~13070318
> *You rolling with us?
> *


calling peps to see if theyr still down to go, hopper4lif, i meant tony call , he said he s ready to roll


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Lets do this.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

k , my hang out crew ready to roll, meet yall at 6pm at almeda


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Bringing the hopper?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 21 2009, 04:23 PM~13070362
> *Bringing the hopper?
> *


 yes sir  .......... on the trailer, no plates, no tags, and no stickers of any kind :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Now thats gangsta.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, tzent, rug442
What it do homie?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Heading out gotta hit the car wash first. The car was clean this morning then the rain got it dirty as hell.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 21 2009, 04:36 PM~13070431
> *Heading out gotta hit the car wash first. The car was clean this morning then the rain got it dirty as hell.
> *


everyone else said samething, guess we head at there around 7pm :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 04:26 PM~13070376
> *yes sir  .......... on the trailer, no plates, no tags, and no stickers of any kind :biggrin:
> *


pinchi illegal :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 01:44 PM~13069538
> *:0 MACH 3, what u trying to do :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


nothing but bottom out.. cheap coils :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2009, 05:12 PM~13070625
> *nothing but bottom out.. cheap coils  :uh:
> *


***** u aint a lowrider...quit tellin dat man wat to do he a pro now.......he got it....








:0: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 06:02 PM~13070898
> *i put this stuff on ebay it didnt sell. so its free for anyone, before i trash it.  need the space.  i just ask you cover shipping and chunk me whatever u want for my time spent. i have no use for it, probably wont build another 64 for a long time. nothing special but here it is..
> 
> ragjoint in good shape, pitman arm from pwr steering car, gearbox, and generator from my 60.
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 21 2009, 05:12 PM~13070625
> *nothing but bottom out.. cheap coils  :uh:
> *


 :nono: plus they last long time, probly only good product prohopper sells :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 21 2009, 04:54 PM~13070540
> *pinchi illegal  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 21 2009, 05:29 PM~13070693
> ****** u aint a lowrider...quit tellin dat man wat to do he a pro now.......he got it....
> :0: :biggrin:
> *


pro? :roflmao: :roflmao: so u think rubio has a chance against pavlik


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 06:25 PM~13071051
> *pro?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so u think rubio has a chance against pavlik
> *


Negative......pavlik gon get dat ass.....due is too much for em..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2009, 06:26 PM~13071064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


6months for 1 molded a arm???? :uh: :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2009, 06:26 PM~13071064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too much of nice molding a arms, u can at least paint them ,.... LOOKING GOOD GORDITO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2009, 06:26 PM~13071064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


arms look good big shasta


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tulsa comin up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 07:37 PM~13071152
> *too much of nice molding a arms, u can at least paint them ,.... LOOKING GOOD GORDITO
> *


naw, prolly chrome unides one day.. so figure why bother.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 06:41 PM~13071176
> *tulsa comin up
> 
> 
> ...


when is the tulsa picnic , im all confuse on dates here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 06:43 PM~13071191
> *when is the tulsa picnic , im all confuse on dates here
> *


tulsa is in june....kentucky is in may, like u mentioned earlier. but thats a gonna be a good one too, im going to both.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2009, 06:43 PM~13071189
> *naw, prolly chrome unides one day.. so figure why bother.
> *


***** please!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 21 2009, 07:35 PM~13071135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


priority mail


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 06:45 PM~13071202
> *tulsa is in june....kentucky is in may, like u mentioned earlier.  but thats a gonna be a good one too, im going to both.
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 07:44 PM~13071196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :happysad:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2009, 09:26 AM~13067733
> *new wood wheel too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 06:47 PM~13071220
> *
> *


march dallas, april dallas, may kentucky, june tulsa. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 21 2009, 06:49 PM~13071228
> *
> *


noooomsayn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2009, 06:46 PM~13071209
> *they all molded.  suspension in.  on to trunk.
> priority mail
> *


I know....I know.... ...white boy got talent.......only if he could show up to work....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 07:54 PM~13071264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres rims?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 06:38 PM~13071157
> *arms look good big shasta
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2009, 06:58 PM~13071293
> *wheres rims?
> *


i got them shipped to your baby mama house gotta pick them up monday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 08:00 PM~13071306
> *i got them shipped to your baby mama house gotta pick them up monday
> *


coo


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 21 2009, 05:54 PM~13070540
> *pinchi illegal  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

can some one repost the video that zefe juiced was on dancing his impala on youtube i try searching but cant find it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 04:26 PM~13070376
> *yes sir  .......... on the trailer, no plates, no tags, and no stickers of any kind :biggrin:
> *


So ...*****....I been doing that for da last 3 4 years.......:biggrin: 

Don't need no fuckin sheet of paper to tell me I can drive.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 21 2009, 05:29 PM~13070693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 06:49 PM~13071233
> *march dallas, april dallas, may kentucky, june tulsa.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 21 2009, 08:31 PM~13071859
> *So ...*****....I been doing that for da last 3 4 years.......:biggrin:
> 
> Don't need no fuckin sheet of paper to tell me I can drive.....
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: , just trying to avoid trouble with the pigs, that way my TWIC card stays clean


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

frikn mardigra was wack :angry:  , cops everywhere :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 12:01 AM~13072485
> *frikn mardigra was wack :angry:   , cops everywhere  :uh:
> *


It was cool to roll out there but it was deader than my battery. :angry: I don't know what happened because I made it home no problem and even turned the car off and then it started right back up.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 06:18 PM~13070329
> *calling peps to see if theyr still down to go, hopper4lif, i meant tony call , he said he s ready to roll
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 06:23 PM~13070358
> *k , my hang out crew ready to roll, meet yall at 6pm at almeda
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

fkn air baggers clowned the shit out of me!!!! :angry: 






















not!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 02:03 AM~13073563
> *fkn air baggers clowned the shit out of me!!!! :angry:
> not!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 11:48 PM~13072385
> *:uh:  :biggrin: , just trying to avoid trouble with the pigs, that way my TWIC card stays clean
> *


mine is too :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13072485
> *frikn mardigra was wack :angry:   , cops everywhere  :uh:
> *


I coulda told u dat a month ago......I thought yall were just gona go to ride not for "mardi gras"

Dat shit been dead since like 3 5 years ago......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 22 2009, 01:04 AM~13073866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: wrong topic......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13072485
> *frikn mardigra was wack :angry:   , cops everywhere  :uh:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 12:03 AM~13073563
> *fkn air baggers clowned the shit out of me!!!! :angry:
> not!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> *


ha.. we handle that *****..
mr . donut in the middle of the intersction hopper..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 10:48 PM~13072385
> *:uh:  :biggrin: , just trying to avoid trouble with the pigs, that way my TWIC card stays clean
> *


So what! Now you think you're Bad cause you got a TWIC???? You ain't the only Mexican that has one...Lol..M-Fuckin government got me for $132.00 also. Pinche Bush......... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 07:58 AM~13074675
> *ha.. we handle that *****..
> mr . donut in the middle of the intersction hopper..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2009, 07:04 PM~13070905
> *
> *


ill get that with the handles..package deal.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13072485
> *frikn mardigra was wack :angry:   , cops everywhere  :uh:
> *


welcome to 1999


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 22 2009, 09:35 AM~13075181
> *ill get that with the handles..package deal.
> *


get what the quote didnt show the pic, the manifolds are gone and the rear bumper 3 piece is pending.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 09:09 AM~13074983
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


crazy ***** pull a donut in middle of intersection..
hoppin on some bagger


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2009, 06:43 PM~13071189
> *naw, prolly chrome unides one day.. so figure why bother.
> *


all you need is a little patience big pimp











:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 09:58 AM~13074675
> *ha.. we handle that *****..
> mr . donut in the middle of the intersction hopper..
> *


u seen wat my plaque says LOCOS!~ HAD TOO SHOW THAT FOOL WAS UP.....  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 12:12 PM~13075391
> *crazy ***** pull a donut in middle of intersection..
> hoppin on some bagger
> *


 :biggrin: = (LOCOS)................AND I SEEN U HATTIN THAT 3 WHEEL ON HIS ASS....... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 22 2009, 08:37 AM~13074824
> *So what! Now you think you're Bad cause you got a TWIC???? You ain't the only Mexican that has one...Lol..M-Fuckin government got me for $132.00 also. Pinche Bush......... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: pinche zaul


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13075431
> *all you need is a little patience big pimp
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 12:34 PM~13075554
> *wtf :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 10:12 AM~13075391
> *crazy ***** pull a donut in middle of intersection..
> hoppin on some bagger
> *


 :no: :loco: :loco: only LOCOS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 10:34 AM~13075554
> *wtf :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shoulda been there


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 11:37 AM~13075574
> *shoulda been there
> *


big pimp getting down on the vocals :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 22 2009, 10:26 AM~13075497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had to..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 12:36 PM~13075562
> *:no:  :loco:  :loco: only LOCOS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 01:15 PM~13075869
> *yea... lowrider-2
> bags-0
> i had to..
> *


  i cant wait for summer so we can do it again!  i hope we can get more peeps to ROLL....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 11:26 AM~13075940
> *  i cant wait for summer so we can do it again!   i hope we can get more peeps to ROLL....
> *


yea.. im always down..
homers ready to ride..
boiler too...
slim


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 11:33 AM~13075549
> *:uh: pinche zaul
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13075431
> *all you need is a little patience big pimp
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:......boy boy boy.........don't quit your day job.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 12:17 PM~13075431
> *all you need is a little patience big pimp
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 11:56 AM~13076182
> *:ugh:......boy boy boy.........don't quit your day job.....
> *


whats up skeeter???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 12:17 PM~13076353
> *whats up skeeter???
> *


:uh: whole lotta nothing......just gettin out of bed....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 12:29 PM~13076440
> *:uh: whole lotta nothing......just gettin out of bed....
> *


too many apple puckers????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 22 2009, 11:17 AM~13075431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 12:39 PM~13076507
> *forgot to do the axle rose dance  :banghead:
> waiting to score a major deal
> :roflmao:
> *


ok M2 lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 01:44 PM~13076564
> *ok M2 lol
> *


hear you gonna put on your dancing shoes and start going to club rodeo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 12:31 PM~13076459
> *too many apple puckers????
> *


Negative...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 12:47 PM~13076592
> *hear you gonna put on your dancing shoes and start going to club rodeo
> *


yea maybe i can borrow one of noe's shirt u know them hoes like tight metro sexual shirts


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 01:53 PM~13076630
> *yea maybe i can borrow one of noe's shirt u know them hoes like tight metro sexual shirts
> *


4 queers sitting on a table for 12 like they waiting on friends. lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 12:53 PM~13076630
> *yea maybe i can borrow one of noe's shirt u know them hoes like tight metro sexual shirts
> *


 








































Hattin.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460775


HTOWN HOPPERS GON HEAD N GET UP IN DA MIX.............THIS SHIT GON BE CRAZY THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 02:20 PM~13077280
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460775
> HTOWN HOPPERS GON HEAD N GET UP IN DA MIX.............THIS SHIT GON BE CRAZY THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!
> *


aint that what i been sayin?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 02:44 PM~13077477
> *aint that what i been sayin?
> *


Yea but now that that topic up might gettem a lil more motivation.........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 02:20 PM~13077280
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460775
> HTOWN HOPPERS GON HEAD N GET UP IN DA MIX.............THIS SHIT GON BE CRAZY THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 03:22 PM~13077735
> *:cheesy:
> *


NOW U CAN PEEP DA COMPETITION


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 12:29 PM~13075517
> *:biggrin: = (LOCOS)................AND I SEEN U HITTIN THAT 3 WHEEL ON HIS ASS....... :0
> *


 :uh: 
EVEN IF IT WAS ONLY 3" IN THE AIR!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cleaning out car found 3 vicodins


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 03:34 PM~13077809
> *NOW U CAN PEEP DA COMPETITION
> *


aww man, this is going to b the SHIT, looks like its gona b a war at there :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 05:05 PM~13078346
> *aww man, this is going to b the SHIT,  looks like its gona b a war at there :cheesy:
> *


Yezir betta get da "tanks" ready


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 05:09 PM~13078378
> *Yezir betta get da "tanks" ready
> *


say tom green wrecked this bitch 3 times...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 06:30 PM~13078531
> *say tom green wrecked this bitch 3 times...
> 
> 
> ...













thought he was lip syncin until i saw the close up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 05:30 PM~13078531
> *say tom green wrecked this bitch 3 times...
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...... trippin..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 05:37 PM~13078580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I heard dat like million times.....dats all dat dude does everywhere he goes......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 10:17 AM~13075431
> *all you need is a little patience big pimp
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 05:30 PM~13078531
> *say tom green wrecked this bitch 3 times...
> 
> 
> ...


*TOM GREEN FUCKED IT UP !! *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 06:53 PM~13078693
> *:uh:  :uh:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 06:07 PM~13078819
> *:biggrin:
> *


im going to hire you for the next birthday party .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 07:10 PM~13078851
> *im going  to hire you for the next birthday party .
> *


birthdays, quencineras, funerals, weddings, divorces, me vale madre if moneys right i'm there.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 06:43 PM~13079195
> *birthdays, quencineras, funerals, weddings, divorces, me vale madre  if moneys right i'm there.
> *


Gota get them chrome undies some how hu????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*
*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*








*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403
************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 07:45 PM~13079215
> *Gota get them chrome undies some how hu????
> *


if i score a major deal!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 06:53 PM~13078693
> *:uh:  :uh:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanks for the support at the car wash today.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 22 2009, 06:53 PM~13079286
> *thanks for the support at the car wash today.. :thumbsup:
> *


anytime homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 22 2009, 03:52 PM~13077892
> *:uh:
> EVEN IF IT WAS ONLY 3" IN THE AIR!! :biggrin:
> *


ha... i aint got them 18s in the back for nothing..
now i need to extend my uppers and slip yoke...


im a house call your ass


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 07:43 PM~13079195
> *birthdays, quencineras, funerals, weddings, divorces, me vale madre  if moneys right i'm there.
> *


 :uh: coming from the one that says wuz up with all this mojo talk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 07:33 PM~13079684
> *ha... i aint got them 18s in the back for nothing..
> now i need to extend my uppers and slip yoke...
> im a house call your ass
> *


extend uppers and slip yoke....hmmm, what u trying to do sic? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 07:34 PM~13079707
> *extend uppers and slip yoke....hmmm, what u trying to do sic? :biggrin:
> *


Hmmm...maybe trying to break his car like he pose to do.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 22 2009, 07:34 PM~13079707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. im all looks.. no action


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 22 2009, 07:34 PM~13079703
> *:uh:  coming from the one that says wuz up with all this mojo talk
> *


right :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 07:41 PM~13079785
> *nothing.. it aint no hopper...
> its a daily..
> 
> ...


true, slipyoke takes care of that


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2009, 08:05 PM~13070912
> *:nono: plus they last long time, probly only good product prohopper sells :biggrin:
> *



Don't forget about them G-Force II pumpheads :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 07:43 PM~13079808
> *true, slipyoke takes care of that
> *


yep yep...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 07:50 PM~13079897
> *yep yep...
> *



:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 07:50 PM~13079897
> *yep yep...
> *


Gon head n cough up da money for it u know u got it...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 22 2009, 07:52 PM~13079912
> *:wave:
> *


sup foolio.. monday we will see some paint and flake


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 22 2009, 07:49 PM~13079869
> *Don't forget about them G-Force II pumpheads :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes: ...if u know how to use them :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 07:56 PM~13079959
> *Gon head n cough up da money for it u know u got it...
> *


yea.. but i already spent enough money this week.. 
plus i just bought two 12's for elco..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 22 2009, 08:52 PM~13079912
> *95' - Cadillac Fleetwood Broughman - "The Home Wrecker"
> 
> LOS-KUSTOMS - for all your major modification upgrades, from 3D to fiberglass, air bags, Hydraulics. Lowrider bike expert - on all classes Radical - Street.
> ...


sic isnt good enough to be in sig?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 22 2009, 07:59 PM~13079999
> *sic isnt good enough to be in sig?
> *



Dont worry about it homie, When the master painter is done with the LAC his name will be on there. Somebody is JEALOUS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 07:57 PM~13079967
> *sup foolio.. monday we will see some paint and flake
> *


HELL yeah homie, so how was MARDI GRAS ? We ended up going to Mardi gras over in PA. Them fool are crazy down there.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 07:58 PM~13079985
> *yea.. but i already spent enough money this week..
> plus i just bought two 12's for elco..
> *


Trippin....waistin money on dat niggerness.....:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 22 2009, 08:03 PM~13080068
> *HELL yeah homie, so how was MARDI GRAS ? We ended up going to Mardi gras over in PA. Them fool are crazy down there.
> *


boring...
only high light was me and tony clowning some bagger..

came home around 10


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 08:05 PM~13080089
> *Trippin....waistin money on dat niggerness.....:uh:
> *


needed a lil bang in elco.. im a make me some boxes tommorow..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 09:33 PM~13079684
> *ha... i aint got them 18s in the back for nothing..
> now i need to extend my uppers and slip yoke...
> im gunna lick your ass
> *


 :uh: 
NASTY FUCKER.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 22 2009, 08:07 PM~13080121
> *:uh:
> NASTY FUCKER.
> *


 :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 22 2009, 10:02 PM~13080042
> *Dont worry about it homie, When the master painter is done with the LAC his name will be on there. Somebody is JEALOUS
> *


ha :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 22 2009, 09:05 PM~13080089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have some amps for sale if you need something to push em. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 08:12 PM~13080175
> *x2
> i have some amps for sale if you need something to push em.  :biggrin:
> *


already got a 2200 watt amp


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 10:12 PM~13080175
> *x2
> i have some amps for sale if you need something to push em.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
***** let me get 1 jus add it to my tab!
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 09:18 PM~13080261
> *already got a 2200 watt amp
> *


hope it fries on you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 08:20 PM~13080285
> *hope it fries on you
> *


then ill just buy yours


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 22 2009, 09:19 PM~13080277
> *:uh:
> ***** let me get 1 jus add it to my tab!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: your tabs already at $20


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 10:24 PM~13080350
> *:uh:    your tabs already at $20
> *


i aint fogot u jus hard to find and if i remember u didnt have change thats y i have a fucken tab neway,but chunk me an amp and add the 20 to it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 22 2009, 09:28 PM~13080418
> *i aint fogot u jus hard to find and if i remember u didnt have change thats y i have a fucken tab neway,but chunk me an amp and add the 20 to it :biggrin:
> *


have two fosgates.. 2 and 4 channels.. 
450.2 and 650.4 i think.. 
look like this 









and power acousitc saphire 2 channel








pm me offers.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 08:11 PM~13080158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 was lookin 4 those elizalde murder scene earlier, lo chingaron gacho al vato


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR
:uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 08:24 PM~13080350
> *:uh:    your tabs already at $20
> *


say man i coulda swore i prepaid u for trailer storage up until august 09, and i sold that trailer last month, so i think i got a refund coming


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 10:31 PM~13080467
> *have two fosgates..  2 and 4 channels..
> 450.2 and 650.4  i think..
> look like this
> ...


pm sent


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 08:35 PM~13080526
> *:0  :0  :0 was lookin 4 those elizalde murder scene earlier, lo chingaron gacho al vato
> *


TA CABRON CON LOS ZETAS WEY hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 09:36 PM~13080547
> *say man i coulda swore i prepaid u for trailer storage up until august 09, and i sold that trailer last month, so i think i got a refund coming
> *


ok.. look at it this way.. you rent an apartment.. for X amount of months.. you leave early.. that mean rent aint due no more? nuff said..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston is on the History channel right now talking about the Nawlin evacuees driving up the murder rate.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 08:37 PM~13080572
> *ok..  look at it this way.. you rent an apartment..  for X amount of months..  you leave early..  that mean rent aint due no more?    nuff said..
> *


bitch i aint talkin about an apt im talking about some trailer storage.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 22 2009, 09:38 PM~13080584
> *Houston is on the History channel right now talking about the Nawlin evacuees driving up the murder rate.
> *


only thing driving up murder rate is me :guns:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 22 2009, 09:38 PM~13080584
> *Houston is on the History channel right now talking about the Nawlin evacuees driving up the murder rate.
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 10:39 PM~13080589
> *bitch i aint talkin about an apt im talking about some trailer storage.
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 22 2009, 10:39 PM~13080593
> *
> *



New Orlean he ment to say


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 09:39 PM~13080589
> *bitch i aint talkin about an apt im talking about some trailer storage.
> *


same idea applies. you paid for so many months.. ain't my fault you didnt "make use" of the alloted time.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 22 2009, 10:39 PM~13080592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katrina people.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 08:37 PM~13080564
> *TA CABRON CON LOS ZETAS WEY  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


yup, ta cabron con estos vatos


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 10:05 PM~13080089
> *Trippin....waistin money on dat niggerness.....:uh:
> *


speaking of that do you have insurance on the fleet? :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 08:40 PM~13080610
> *same idea applies.    you paid for so many months..  ain't my fault you didnt "make use" of the alloted time.
> *


keep it up bitch and ima post that video of you singing "dont want no short dick man" last nite.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 08:43 PM~13080654
> *keep it up bitch and ima post that video of you singing "dont want no short dick man" last nite.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 08:42 PM~13080631
> *speaking of that do you have insurance on the fleet? :ugh:
> *


prob not.. ***** stay riding dirty


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 08:42 PM~13080631
> *speaking of that do you have insurance on the fleet? :ugh:
> *


***** I aint got insurance on the car I drive everyday....u think ima have that shit ona car dat been parked for longer than a year????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 22 2009, 09:41 PM~13080618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 08:42 PM~13080630
> *yup, ta cabron con estos vatos
> *


Ya se les esta acabando su tiempo a esos vatos.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 08:42 PM~13080630
> *yup, ta cabron con estos vatos
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: QUE ONDA CON EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS COMPA :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 22 2009, 10:46 PM~13080695
> *ha, i'm watching it now..  says when some of them got out of jail went back to new orleans cause texas had tougher legal system.
> 
> 
> ...


They said in N.O. they were used to getting the charges dropped if the state didn't indite within 60 days, they got to Texas and started getting convicted. They hauled ass back to nawlins as fast as there fema checks could get them there.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 08:47 PM~13080706
> *Ya se les esta acabando su tiempo a esos vatos.....
> *


looks like el CHAPO y su gente gettn this shit on lock :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 10:45 PM~13080682
> ****** I aint got insurance on the car I drive everyday....u think ima have that shit ona car dat been parked for longer than a year????????????
> *


so ur not covered for tree branch damage? hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 08:48 PM~13080723
> *:yessad:  :yessad: QUE ONDA CON EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS COMPA :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: , waitng on EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 22 2009, 08:50 PM~13080746
> *so ur not covered for tree branch damage? hno:
> *


Hmm.....oh yea I forgot...I have.....brianfixesmycarifanythinghappentoit.....insurance........


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH 
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13080729
> *They said in N.O. they were used to getting the charges dropped if the state didn't indite within 60 days, they got to Texas and started getting convicted. They hauled ass back to nawlins as fast as there fema checks could get them there.
> *


60 days? wtf. and wtf so hard about inditing in 60 days? takes us about week in texas.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 08:50 PM~13080745
> *looks like el CHAPO y su gente gettn this shit on lock :0
> *


They gon get it one way or another que no?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 10:45 PM~13080677
> *prob not.. ***** stay riding dirty
> *


all that ***** ride is peoples dick cause he aint got a car!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 22 2009, 10:38 PM~13080584
> *Houston is on the History channel right now talking about the Nawlin evacuees driving up the murder rate.
> *


how do u know they are not the ones being mudered....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Emperor Goofy, caveydd81, [email protected], h-town team 84 caddy, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, chuyleal48, Mr.Teardrop


> :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 10:45 PM~13080682
> ****** I aint got insurance on the car I drive everyday....u think ima have that shit ona car dat been parked for longer than a year????????????
> *


N PROBABLY 2 MORE YEARS!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 08:53 PM~13080782
> *MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH
> LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH
> $5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO
> *


 i give double the amount if YALL accept big ass dually trucks :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13080776
> *Hmm.....oh yea I forgot...I have.....brianfixesmycarifanythinghappentoit.....insurance........
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 08:52 PM~13080763
> *:biggrin: , waitng on EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS :0  :biggrin:
> *


BEFORE THE SUMMER IS OVER SOME OTHER SHIT CAME UP  SO IS ON HOLD FOR NOW BUT IT WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> 12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Emperor Goofy, caveydd81, [email protected], h-town team 84 caddy, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, chuyleal48, Mr.Teardrop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 08:54 PM~13080794
> *They gon get it one way or another que no?
> *


 yup, :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 08:54 PM~13080795
> *all that ***** ride is peoples dick cause he aint got a car!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Well if it aint king of uglyrustbucketsmissingcarparts himself......


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2009, 10:54 PM~13080798
> *how do u know they are not the ones being mudered....
> *


I'm sure some were but alot more were doing the shooting.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 08:56 PM~13080823
> *i give double the amount if YALL  accept big ass dually trucks :biggrin:
> *


INDEED.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Feb 22 2009, 08:53 PM~13080782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: QUE ONDA YA ESTA LISTAS LAS ARMS COMPA O ME VOY A GASTAR LA FERIA AL ESCAPADE :guns: :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:57 PM~13080837
> *SORRY  I DIDNT MAKE THE CAR WASH..GOT FAMILY ISSUES..I LOST MY COUSIN SHAWN RAY..FISH'S OLDER BROTHER..
> *


no prob sorry to hear bout ur cousin....... :angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 10:56 PM~13080832
> *BEFORE THE SUMMER IS OVER SOME OTHER SHIT CAME UP   SO IS ON HOLD FOR NOW BUT IT WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR  :0
> *


bigthangs in 09


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 10:06 PM~13080106
> *needed a lil bang in elco.. im a make me some boxes tommorow..
> *


  JUST BE CAREFUL IN G-TOWN I GOT PULLED OVER FOR LOUD BASS, THATS WAT COP SAID, BUT BITCH LET ME GO THIS MAXICAN HAS EVERYTHING STRAIGHT AND ALLSTATE IN HAND......


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13080880
> *no prob sorry to hear bout ur cousin....... :angel:
> *


YOU REMEMBER HE HAD A CANDY BLUE OLDSMOBILE WITH A MEDUSA MURAL..LOOK LIKE A PARK AVE..HE WAS IN LATIN KUSTOMS WHEN ME AND FISH WHERE IN IT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13080884
> *bigthangs in 09
> *


:nono: :nono:  JUST BUCKETING


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 08:58 PM~13080861
> *maniacos will be there  :biggrin:
> 
> :uh:  :uh: QUE ONDA YA ESTA LISTAS LAS ARMS COMPA O ME VOY A GASTAR LA FERIA AL ESCAPADE  :guns:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


escapade? mejor vete al chaparral, PURO CHUNTIS, con botas de ALADINO.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> 12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Emperor Goofy, caveydd81, [email protected], h-town team 84 caddy, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, chuyleal48, Mr.Teardrop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 08:58 PM~13080861
> *maniacos will be there  :biggrin:
> *


  ..THANKS HOMIE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 09:02 PM~13080914
> *escapade? mejor vete al chaparral, PURO CHUNTIS, con botas de ALADINO.LOL :biggrin:
> *


EL ESCAPADE ME TRAE BUENOS RECUERDOS :0 :0 :biggrin: MALO QUE EL RODEO NO ESTA ABIERTO SUNDAYS SI NO ME ECHABA UNA VUELTA :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 10:01 PM~13080901
> *YOU REMEMBER HE HAD A CANDY BLUE OLDSMOBILE WITH A MEDUSA MURAL..LOOK LIKE A PARK AVE..HE WAS IN LATIN KUSTOMS WHEN ME AND FISH WHERE IN IT
> *


..yeah i kno exactly who u talkn bout..  ....r.i.p.

let me kno if ya need something...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13080158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 11:01 PM~13080901
> *YOU REMEMBER HE HAD A CANDY BLUE OLDSMOBILE WITH A MEDUSA MURAL..LOOK LIKE A PARK AVE..HE WAS IN LATIN KUSTOMS WHEN ME AND FISH WHERE IN IT
> *


:angel: sorry to hear Goof :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:03 PM~13080930
> * ..THANKS HOMIE
> *


   LET ME KNOW IF YA NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING HOMIE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 22 2009, 09:04 PM~13080939
> *..yeah i kno exactly who u talkn bout..  ....r.i.p.
> 
> let me kno if ya need something...
> *


WE LAYIN HIM TO REST TOMORROW IN VICTORIA TX....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 09:03 PM~13080934
> *EL ESCAPADE ME TRAE BUENOS RECUERDOS  :0  :0  :biggrin: MALO QUE EL RODEO NO ESTA ABIERTO SUNDAYS SI NO ME ECHABA UNA VUELTA  :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 22 2009, 10:03 PM~13080923
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :nono: ...... :loco:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 09:05 PM~13080961
> *   LET ME KNOW IF YA NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING HOMIE
> *


  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 09:06 PM~13080971
> *X2
> *


AVE R CUANDO ME RENTAS LA ESCALADE PA IMPRESIONAR CHUNTARITAS :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13080888
> *  JUST BE CAREFUL IN G-TOWN I GOT PULLED OVER FOR LOUD BASS, THATS WAT COP SAID, BUT BITCH LET ME GO THIS MAXICAN HAS EVERYTHING STRAIGHT AND ALLSTATE IN HAND......
> *


haha...ill be straight


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 22 2009, 09:04 PM~13080953
> *:angel: sorry to hear Goof  :angel:
> *


THANKS..YEP ITS HARD TO LOSE A FAMILY MEMEBER..WE USE TO CRUISE 75TH MASON PARK TOGETHER AND WORKED IN THE PLANTS TOGETHER..HE AND HIS BRO GOT ME INTO LOWRIDING


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 10:05 PM~13080967
> *WE LAYIN HIM TO REST TOMORROW IN VICTORIA TX....
> *


may he rest in peace :angel: 
my condolenses to you ,fish and his family as well.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 22 2009, 09:09 PM~13081029
> *may he rest in peace :angel:
> my condolenses to  you ,fish and his family as well.....
> *


ILL LET HIM KNOW TOMORROW


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 09:07 PM~13080997
> *AVE R CUANDO ME RENTAS LA ESCALADE PA IMPRESIONAR CHUNTARITAS  :biggrin:
> *


AHI ESTA CUANDO QUIERAS COMPA


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 09:10 PM~13081044
> *AHI ESTA CUANDO QUIERAS COMPA
> *


AL CIEN PALANTE CON LA RAZA PESADA DEL H TOWN


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2009, 11:08 PM~13081005
> *haha...ill be straight
> *


That cop just wanted an excuse to pull one of us over. When we drove by he was trying to hurry up and get behind one of us.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 10:10 PM~13081042
> *ILL LET HIM KNOW TOMORROW
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:08 PM~13081016
> *THANKS..YEP ITS HARD TO LOSE A FAMILY MEMEBER..WE USE TO CRUISE 75TH MASON PARK TOGETHER AND WORKED IN THE PLANTS TOGETHER..
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT GOOF, :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13081103
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT GOOF,  :angel:
> *


X22 :angel: R.I.P


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13081103
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT GOOF,  :angel:
> *


THANKS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 10:58 PM~13080853
> *Well if it aint king of uglyrustbucketsmissingcarparts himself......
> *


 :roflmao: :wave: N STILL ROLLING TO G-TOWN NO MATTER WHAT!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 10:58 PM~13080861
> *maniacos will be there  :biggrin:
> 
> :uh:  :uh: QUE ONDA YA ESTA LISTAS LAS ARMS COMPA O ME VOY A GASTAR LA FERIA AL ESCAPADE  :guns:  :guns:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL CALL U IN MORNING GOTTA GO PICK UP MY 2 DOOR CADDY AND MY 90 CADDY THAT I BOUGHT, OH AND MY 87 CADDY W/ SUN ROOF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13081074
> *That cop just wanted an excuse to pull one of us over. When we drove by he was trying to hurry up and get behind one of us.
> *


 Sup Homer? Goin to get the new bitch next Monday!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:17 PM~13081164
> *I'LL CALL U IN MORNING GOTTA GO PICK UP MY 2 DOOR CADDY AND MY 90 CADDY THAT I BOUGHT, OH AND MY 87 CADDY W/ SUN ROOF!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BOY STR8 LACIN....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:15 PM~13081127
> *:roflmao:  :wave: N STILL ROLLING TO G-TOWN NO MATTER WHAT!!!!
> *


Ni invitas wey........I coulda atleast rode bitch.........:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13081074
> *That cop just wanted an excuse to pull one of us over. When we drove by he was trying to hurry up and get behind one of us.
> *


YEAH HE WAS BUT PICK THE WRONG ONE CAUSE IM ROLLING CLEAN!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:17 PM~13081164
> *I'LL CALL U IN MORNING GOTTA GO PICK UP MY 2 DOOR CADDY AND MY 90 CADDY THAT I BOUGHT, OH AND MY 87 CADDY W/ SUN ROOF!!!! :biggrin:
> *


YA DIJO CANIJO YA PON DEALER WEY :biggrin: TALKEN BOUT POWER MOVES SUM OF US CANT EVEN GET ONE DONE Y TU NECESITAS DRIVERS YA :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2009, 11:18 PM~13081186
> *MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BOY STR8 LACIN....
> *


YEAH GONNA TRY IT AGAIN MAYBE I'LL FINISH IT THIS TIME!!!! SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR COUSIN HOMIE, LET ME KNOW IF WE CAN HELP IN ANYWAY.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:24 PM~13081269
> *YEAH GONNA TRY IT AGAIN MAYBE I'LL FINISH IT THIS TIME!!!! SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT UR COUSIN HOMIE, LET ME KNOW IF WE CAN HELP IN ANYWAY.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2009, 11:19 PM~13081201
> *Ni invitas wey........I coulda atleast rode bitch.........:uh:
> *


OH I HAD ALOT OF THOSE IN MY CAR!!!! BUT I'LL LET U KNOW NEXT TIME I ROLL OUT THERE MIGHT JUST LET U DRIVE ONE OF MY CARS!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 11:22 PM~13081243
> *YA DIJO CANIJO YA PON DEALER WEY :biggrin:  TALKEN BOUT POWER MOVES SUM OF US CANT EVEN GET ONE DONE Y TU NECESITAS DRIVERS YA  :cheesy:
> *


I HAVE AN 88 CUTLASS I MIGHT SELL TOO!!!  Y ME BUSCAS CLIENTE, IT RUNS TOO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Last Minute Customs Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out...Thanks Tim & Bruce .


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 11:27 PM~13081326
> *I HAVE AN 88 CUTLASS I MIGHT SELL TOO!!!   Y ME BUSCAS CLIENTE, IT RUNS TOO
> *


car is clean i seen it....he says mexican pride wants it :0 sumbody better do sumthin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2009, 09:28 PM~13081354
> *Last Minute Customs Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out...Thanks Tim & Bruce .
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 09:27 PM~13081326
> *I HAVE AN 88 CUTLASS I MIGHT SELL TOO!!!   Y ME BUSCAS CLIENTE, IT RUNS TOO
> *


CUANTO??? PM A PRICE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2009, 11:28 PM~13081354
> *Last Minute Customs Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out...Thanks Tim & Bruce .
> 
> 
> ...


great guys always lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2009, 11:30 PM~13081378
> *car is clean i seen it....he says mexican pride wants it :0 sumbody better do sumthin
> *


 :biggrin: IF NOT IT MIGHT BE U HOMIE......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2009, 11:28 PM~13081354
> *Last Minute Customs Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out...Thanks Tim & Bruce .
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PEEPS.... BAD ASS CAR!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 22 2009, 11:33 PM~13081434
> *:biggrin:  IF NOT IT MIGHT BE U HOMIE......
> *


naw changed my mind....gonna go ahead as planned


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MUFASA


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 22 2009, 11:18 PM~13081177
> *Sup Homer? Goin to get the new bitch next Monday!
> *


He's going to hold it for you until then?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 22 2009, 09:48 PM~13081653
> *He's going to hold it for you until then?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 12:17 PM~13075431
> *all you need is a little patience big pimp
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2009, 11:32 PM~13081415
> *great guys always lookin out :biggrin:
> *


always


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 11:13 PM~13081103
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT GOOF,  :angel:
> *


x4


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2009, 10:14 PM~13081992
> *x4
> *


X5


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Feb 22 2009, 11:01 PM~13082484
> *X5
> *


+1


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2009, 11:40 PM~13081539
> *MUFASA
> 
> 
> ...


single pump six batteries....one tha bumperrrrrr


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 22 2009, 10:48 PM~13081653
> *He's going to hold it for you until then?
> *


Yea it works out for both of our schedules. Los gonna see about getting off & ridin out there with me & I'm drivin her back :biggrin:








:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 23 2009, 02:08 AM~13083041
> *+1
> *


+2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*
*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*








*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403
************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2009, 10:08 AM~13084251
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Anybody going to this Saturday???










http://www.dancehouston.org/


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13084985
> *Anybody going to this Saturday???
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 23 2009, 11:58 AM~13084985
> *Anybody going to this Saturday???
> 
> 
> ...


nope.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGgP9CR0oyA


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 29 2009, 09:41 AM~12847101
> *1983 cutlass project or parts car. 307 runs good. need brake booster, new radiator, & a battery. Title  was signed & never transfered by someone. Can be done still, but I don't want to hassle with it for a car I'm not going to keep.  any questions or offers, pm me. Asking $500. Trades considered.
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 23 2009, 11:59 AM~13085505
> *SOLD!!!
> *


who bought it?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 23 2009, 10:59 AM~13085505
> *SOLD!!!
> *


Sold sold sold streetshow


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I HAVE A HOMIE SELLING A SET OF 26INCH WHEEL AND TIRES FOR $2000. DON'T HAVE ACTUAL PICTURE OF WHEEL BUT IF NEEDED LET ME KNOW. TIRES ARE 2MNTHS OLD ONE NEW DUE TO FLAT.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 23 2009, 11:08 AM~13085582
> *who bought it?
> *


DEEZZZ NUTTZZZ!!!!!!!! Bitch


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 23 2009, 11:20 AM~13085707
> *Sold sold sold streetshow
> *


U tell mario to get some oil for dat bucket ass lac????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tell ya boy i give him 1000 for the wheels, cash tonight.........were in a recession......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 11:46 AM~13085953
> *tell ya boy i give him 1000 for the wheels, cash tonight.........were in a recession......
> *


New shoes for da 60???? Mayne :0: :0:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13085831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 23 2009, 11:53 AM~13086026
> *New shoes for da 60???? Mayne :0: :0:
> *


yea i got some new shoes for the 60


















but remember its not how many cars u got, its how u build them. but for them haters that keep talkin i got somethin comin for that ass. just better be ready and im not talking about the 60.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 07:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 07:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...


14 Do That Shit.mp3 - 6.05MB :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 06:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 07:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 06:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...


Knowmodafuckinsayin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 06:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 08:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Feb 23 2009, 11:08 AM~13085582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck i had to do it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 23 2009, 06:00 PM~13089836
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 07:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...


almost nice as mine.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2009, 07:39 PM~13090932
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que onda copa como ve la raza . tan pesados estos vatos ha? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2009, 07:32 PM~13090859
> *deez nuttss bish!
> 
> fuck i had to do it
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 23 2009, 07:54 PM~13091150
> *que onda copa como ve la raza . tan pesados estos vatos ha? :biggrin:
> *


yup, :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 23 2009, 07:59 PM~13091240
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
so what we suppost to hold, tacos? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2009, 08:00 PM~13091245
> *yup,  :biggrin:
> *


im going to have to get sum loans from the bank so i can make sum moves oh pero puro MEXICAN EXPRESS aqui. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 23 2009, 07:59 PM~13091240
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i forgot about that pic


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2009, 08:01 PM~13091263
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> so what we suppost to hold, tacos? :biggrin:
> *


no wey nopalitos


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> yea i got some new shoes for the 60


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2009, 08:05 PM~13091315
> *i forgot about that pic
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 23 2009, 09:59 PM~13091240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2009, 10:05 PM~13091315
> *i forgot about that pic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That was taken less than an hour before the mud butt kicked in.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2009, 09:05 PM~13091315
> *i forgot about that pic
> *


remember this one? 







:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 23 2009, 08:26 PM~13091602
> *remember this one?
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :420: :420:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 23 2009, 10:26 PM~13091602
> *remember this one?
> 
> 
> ...


That's racist.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 23 2009, 08:26 PM~13091602
> *remember this one?
> 
> 
> ...


sic, goofn around like always :loco:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2009, 10:31 PM~13091695
> *sic, goofn around like always :loco:
> *


The bad part was he almost really killed himself. Dumbass slipped and really was choking.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2009, 09:31 PM~13091695
> *sic, goofn around like always :loco:
> *


he almost fucked himself off for real too :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 23 2009, 09:33 PM~13091714
> *The bad part was he almost really killed himself. Dumbass slipped and really was choking.*


maybe it was natural instinct? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 23 2009, 09:33 PM~13091714
> *The bad part was he almost really killed himself. Dumbass slipped and really was choking.
> *


been funny your white ass trying to explain to cops it was an accident. 


:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 23 2009, 10:36 PM~13091763
> *been funny your white ass trying to explain to cops it was an accident.
> :roflmao:
> *


Shit in pasadena the cops would have planted a gun and some crack on him and given us a medal for stopping and intruder who tried to break in.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 23 2009, 09:36 PM~13091763
> *been funny your white ass trying to explain to cops it was an accident.
> :roflmao:
> *


 happened in P-Town, we would have been ok :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 23 2009, 09:38 PM~13091794
> *Shit in pasadena the cops would have planted a gun and some crack on him and given us a medal for stopping and intruder who tried to break in.
> *


true.. just ask joe horn..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 23 2009, 09:38 PM~13091794
> *Shit in pasadena the cops would have planted a gun and some crack on him and given us a medal for stopping and intruder who tried to break in.
> *


or we could have said he was tryin to break in to shop next door :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Feb 23 2009, 08:26 PM~13091602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

There was a cop sitting on the other side of the reception hall when that happened.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2009, 09:41 PM~13091861
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: when can you fit me in for some paint & body work? Big bitch comin home next Monday!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13091928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 23 2009, 08:39 PM~13091812
> *true.. just ask joe horn..
> 
> 
> ...


real og


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Feb 23 2009, 09:14 PM~13092299
> *  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 23 2009, 10:46 PM~13091928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jason almost got groped.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*, latinkustoms4ever, h-town team 84 caddy, *2000 TOWNCAR*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 10:09 PM~13092241
> *real og
> *


the only one in ptown, far as i know.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I HAVE AN 88 CUTLASS FOR SALE PRICE PENDING?????? JUST FIXING MINOR PROBLEMS NOW!! I ALSO HAVE A 90 CADILLAC FOR SALE RUNS AND DRIVES GOOD HAS ALL MOLDINGS ON IT......$1400 TAKES IT  MIGHT PART OUT BUT IT ALL DEPENDS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 23 2009, 09:46 PM~13091928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 23 2009, 09:48 PM~13092793
> *I HAVE AN 88 CUTLASS FOR SALE PRICE PENDING?????? JUST FIXING MINOR PROBLEMS NOW!!  I ALSO HAVE A 90 CADILLAC FOR SALE RUNS AND DRIVES GOOD HAS ALL MOLDINGS ON IT......$1400 TAKES IT  MIGHT PART OUT BUT IT ALL DEPENDS
> *


Pics of da lac....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 23 2009, 11:52 PM~13092848
> *Pics of da lac....
> *


MAN I WAS TIERED AND DIDNT TAKE ANY BUT I WILL POST SOME UP TOMORROW!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 06:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 23 2009, 09:48 PM~13092793
> *I HAVE AN 88 CUTLASS FOR SALE PRICE PENDING?????? JUST FIXING MINOR PROBLEMS NOW!!  I ALSO HAVE A 90 CADILLAC FOR SALE RUNS AND DRIVES GOOD HAS ALL MOLDINGS ON IT......$1400 TAKES IT  MIGHT PART OUT BUT IT ALL DEPENDS
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

$moneymaker$
:uh: :uh: :wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 24 2009, 12:04 AM~13092986
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Que onda downy q ay de nuevo


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 23 2009, 10:06 PM~13093011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que ondas men aqui dealing with my buckets :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 24 2009, 12:51 AM~13094626
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 01:46 PM~13085953
> *tell ya boy i give him 1000 for the wheels, cash tonight.........were in a recession......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 23 2009, 08:50 PM~13091986
> *:biggrin:  when can you fit me in for some paint & body work? Big bitch comin home next Monday!
> *


ill see.. better have some money hoe..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up htown


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2009, 08:24 AM~13095469
> *ill see.. better have some money hoe..
> *


 :uh: better have my discount included plus factor in all the interest you've accumulated... :biggrin: 
you wanna ride to san antonio with us?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 24 2009, 09:03 AM~13095679
> *whats up htown
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:42 AM~13095968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 24 2009, 10:03 AM~13095679
> *whats up htown
> *


ya no hablas pinche elf.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 23 2009, 09:48 PM~13092793
> *I HAVE AN 88 CUTLASS FOR SALE PRICE PENDING?????? JUST FIXING MINOR PROBLEMS NOW!!  I ALSO HAVE A 90 CADILLAC FOR SALE RUNS AND DRIVES GOOD HAS ALL MOLDINGS ON IT......$1400 TAKES IT  MIGHT PART OUT BUT IT ALL DEPENDS
> *


pics of the cutty


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 24 2009, 01:03 AM~13094665
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 24 2009, 11:04 AM~13097249
> *:cheesy:
> *


:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2009, 11:14 AM~13096183
> *ya no hablas pinche elf.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

smoke one uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Feb 24 2009, 02:55 PM~13098756
> *smoke one  uffin:
> *


picks of the chonch



holy shit never mind i just read your sig and found out you have a dick


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Feb 24 2009, 03:55 PM~13098756
> *smoke one  uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

que dijo? lol. whats happening on the other side of screen?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 01:03 PM~13098375
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 24 2009, 03:55 PM~13098763
> *picks of the chonch
> holy shit never mind i just read your sig and found out you have a dick
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Everyone welcome to hangout and show your rides, there will also be four pool tables dedicated for the kids to play on.*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 24 2009, 02:37 PM~13099089
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I'm still waitin on my snea peak pics of da project to my phone???


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 24 2009, 02:55 PM~13098763
> *picks of the chonch
> holy shit never mind i just read your sig and found out you have a dick
> *


ewwwwww u nasty.......from what i hear sum things are better left unposted


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Ha.....might scar your eyes....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2009, 03:39 PM~13099102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bitch erased it, it said "i got 99 problems but a dick aint one"


> _Originally posted by duron_@Feb 24 2009, 04:34 PM~13099556
> *ewwwwww u nasty.......from what i hear sum things are better left unposted
> *


i hope your a female because if your not that sounds fucken gay


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 03:04 PM~13099326
> *I'm still waitin on my snea peak pics of da project to my phone???
> *


  nothing going on but the mortgage...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2009, 02:41 PM~13099119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how bout buckets :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 24 2009, 06:43 PM~13100232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, you & devious are going to show off your "buckets"? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 24 2009, 04:45 PM~13100256
> *Yes, you & devious are welcome to show off your "buckets" :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 24 2009, 06:48 PM~13100291
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :yes:
> *










which one?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 24 2009, 04:50 PM~13100314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all of em 








































:uh: :barf: :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

by the way i need toget sum plastic chrome if any one has any info and i also need some stuff inozided pm info plis


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 24 2009, 07:02 PM~13100465
> *all of em
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 damn, downy pretty soon you going to have to buy one of these to take them to shows


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 24 2009, 06:06 PM~13100498
> *by the way i need toget sum plastic chrome if any one has any info and i also need some stuff inozided pm info plis
> *


pm sent on the plastic chrome


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Feb 24 2009, 08:12 AM~13095738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blue bucket is out of commision


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2009, 02:41 PM~13099119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ttt for some HLC homies..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 06:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...


 what happened to daytons? :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 23 2009, 09:09 PM~13091358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 23 2009, 06:03 PM~13089874
> *yea i got some new shoes for the 60
> 
> 
> ...



NICE.

This is what im rollin on:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 24 2009, 09:54 PM~13102228
> *Wtf???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


After seeing SIC with the watermelon









made me think of this picture









:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 23 2009, 09:26 PM~13091602
> *remember this one?
> 
> 
> ...


looks fake cause the rope is at an angle....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 08:56 PM~13102260
> *NICE.
> 
> This is what im rollin on:
> ...


not bad looking for chinas.  and all that powder coating should help keep em from rusting.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:02 PM~13102360
> *not bad looking for chinas.
> *


No sneak dissin......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:02 PM~13102360
> *not bad looking for chinas.
> *



Thank You PORK CHOP


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 08:05 PM~13102388
> *Thank You PORK CHOP
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13102387
> *No sneak dissin......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13102398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:06 PM~13102402
> *:uh:
> *


slice some pork off that back


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 08:05 PM~13102387
> *No sneak dissin......
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 07:56 PM~13102260
> *NICE.
> 
> This is what im rollin on:
> ...


mayne.. gotta love them chinas..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:06 PM~13102400
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 08:05 PM~13102388
> *Thank You PORK CHOP
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 09:07 PM~13102412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 08:07 PM~13102412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 09:14 PM~13102506
> *Nice lac
> *


bitch, you the one that just said no sneak dissin' :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 24 2009, 08:11 PM~13102465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You will see it soon, people have seen it before I got ahold of it.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:15 PM~13102513
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That very sad, you have nice wheels but puttin them on a BUCKET :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 09:16 PM~13102525
> *Fuckin ECONOMY, if it wasnt the way it is now, I would be rollin D's
> You will see it soon, people have seen it before I got ahold of it.
> *


oh, bought a built car. thats way to go.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 08:16 PM~13102525
> *Fuckin ECONOMY, if it wasnt the way it is now, I would be rollin D's
> You will see it soon, people have seen it before I got ahold of it.
> *


 fuck it.. im a stay rollin chinas...


with a SIC makeover


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 09:17 PM~13102537
> *That very sad, you have nice wheels but puttin them on a BUCKET :angry:
> *


yup, real depressing. :tears:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:17 PM~13102545
> *oh, bought a built car. thats way to go.
> *



Nope it just had rims. A fixed up car is one that is done all up. This car will be heading to SOUTHSIDE to get some lovin on that suspension.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2009, 08:18 PM~13102556
> *fuck it.. im a stay rollin chinas...
> with a SIC makeover
> *



Already homie. SIC make over and Robert's suspension work only way to go.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 09:18 PM~13102563
> *Nope it just had rims. A fixed up car is one that is done all up. This car will be heading to SOUTHSIDE to get some lovin on that suspension.
> *


*
cool. good people there.*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 09:15 PM~13102513
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:15 PM~13102513
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 just ordered mine today


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

SOUTHSIDE!!!!!!!!!!

WHEN I HAVE ALL MY PENNYS SAVED UP..MY RIDE WILL BE AT SSC..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 09:20 PM~13102597
> * just ordered mine today
> *


 fk a china, never again for yours truely. d's or z's.. or on blocks.. thats only way my low gonna sit. namsayin'


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13102579
> *cool.  good people there.
> *



Very good people. Just wait till next month when that 1 of a kind grille comes in. Im not going with those played out E&G GRILLES


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 08:21 PM~13102608
> *Very good people. Just wait till next month when that 1 of a kind grille comes in. Im not going with those played out E&G GRILLES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHY DONT U LIKE THE BIG DADDY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:17 PM~13102545
> *oh, bought a built car. thats way to go.
> *


Ha.....u a fool


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13102630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WHY DONT U LIKE THE BIG DADDY
> *



I like them but every CADDY you see has them on there.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 10:17 PM~13102545
> *oh, bought a built car. thats way to go.
> *


i think u should try it...... seeing as yo car wont be done for the next 9 years....ol-sing-along-hambone ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 09:21 PM~13102608
> *Very good people. Just wait till next month when that 1 of a kind grille comes in. Im not going with those played out E&G GRILLES
> *


yeah. cool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 08:20 PM~13102597
> * just ordered mine today
> *


stfu :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 08:24 PM~13102647
> *i think u should try it...... seeing as yo car wont be done for the next 9 years....ol-sing-along-hambone ass *****
> *




This is better

ol-sing-along-pork-chop-hambone ass *****


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13102630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WHY DONT U LIKE THE BIG DADDY
> *


Classic....only way to go ona a cadillac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 24 2009, 09:24 PM~13102647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet his show up in 2 days. namsayin'


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13102669
> *Classic....only way to go ona a cadillac
> *



Oh you will like it I promise, I dont have pictures of it. I will tell the engraver to send me a pic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 09:25 PM~13102663
> *This is better
> 
> ol-sing-along-pork-chop-hambone ass *****
> *


hardy har har, you o' look i got got help to talk shit to devious now,acting ass *****.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13102655
> *stfu  :uh:
> *


Hey....fuck u jack.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:26 PM~13102674
> *look here, why dont you go work on that pamela anderson mural for linc,  maybe get it right this time.
> bet his show up in 2 days. namsayin'
> *


good for him, i hope they do.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:27 PM~13102691
> *hardy har har,  you o' look i got got help to talk shit to devious now,acting ass *****.
> *



lol.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:21 PM~13102605
> *  fk a china, never again for yours truely.    d's or z's.. or on blocks..  thats only way my low gonna sit.  namsayin'
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13102669
> *Classic....only way to go ona a cadillac
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 08:27 PM~13102702
> *Hey....fuck u jack.....
> *


screen shot of paypal or you could be lying.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13102709
> *good for him, i hope they do.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


track this number for me!! 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:26 PM~13102674
> *look here, why dont you go work on that pamela anderson mural for linc,  maybe get it right this time.
> bet his show up in 2 days. namsayin'
> *


Hahahahahahhaha double owned!!!!!!!

***** brought up da pam anderson mural bahahahahhahaha


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2009, 08:28 PM~13102718
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Should of powder coated the billet


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Topic getting good


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 10:26 PM~13102674
> *look here, why dont you go work on that pamela anderson mural for linc,  maybe get it right this time.
> bet his show up in 2 days. namsayin'
> *


see i struck a nerve wicha fat ass.....bet tha stage was creekin and popin look like yo stomach was tryin to eat tha mic stand


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:28 PM~13102723
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> track this number for me!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bitch dont get mad at me cuz these ****** hittin u from all angles. thats a whole lot of angles goin on


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 08:29 PM~13102739
> *Should of powder coated the billet
> *


the vertical bars...i plan too..but i need money..can i borrow..$300


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 08:30 PM~13102751
> *see i struck a nerve wicha fat ass.....bet tha stage was creekin and popin look like yo stomach was tryin to eat tha mic stand
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He thought it was a chicken wing


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 10:30 PM~13102751
> *see i struck a nerve wicha fat ass.....bet tha stage was creekin and popin look like yo stomach was tryin to eat tha mic stand
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13102753
> *bitch dont get mad at me cuz these ****** hittin u from all angles. thats a whole lot of angles goin on
> *


no angles...just curves :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Feb 24 2009, 08:21 PM~13102601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and a whole lok of angles to hit..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:31 PM~13102753
> *bitch dont get mad at me cuz these ****** hittin u from all angles. thats a whole lot of angles goin on
> *


 :roflmao: 

ok, that was funny purple scrubs. give you that. but i'm loosing weight, just FYI


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2009, 08:31 PM~13102762
> *the vertical bars...i plan too..but i need money..can i borrow..$300
> *



Yeah but I charge 21.9% interest


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 08:33 PM~13102783
> *Yeah but I charge 21.9% interest
> *


ill wait... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:32 PM~13102780
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ok, that was funny purple scrubs.    give you that.  but i'm loosing weight, just FYI
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:32 PM~13102780
> *:roflmao:
> 
> ok, that was funny purple scrubs.    give you that.  but i'm loosing weight, just FYI
> *


you still paying for blow jobs??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 08:30 PM~13102751
> *see i struck a nerve wicha fat ass.....bet tha stage was creekin and popin look like yo stomach was tryin to eat tha mic stand
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 24 2009, 08:33 PM~13102799
> *ill wait... :biggrin:
> *



With all those bank closing and economy going to hell, IM YOUR ONLY HOPE . 









lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i figured out how u got the strechmark grafix on tha wackback....bet you had hell gettin that paint off yo ass in tha car wash....cost me five bux in quaters yesterday to was tha escalade.....what did you spend?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:28 PM~13102723
> *
> *


magnolia idol...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 12:17 PM~13075431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


from far away devious looks like big moe












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 08:35 PM~13102830
> *magnolia idol...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2009, 09:34 PM~13102809
> *you still paying for blow jobs??
> *


naw, we in a recession. can't afford it. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 09:35 PM~13102830
> *magnolia idol...
> *


someone must of pulled your string to chime in.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2009, 12:17 PM~13075431
> *all you need is a little patience big pimp
> 
> 
> ...


and another question........WHERE THA FUCK IS YA NECK?????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 24 2009, 08:32 PM~13102780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To blow himself


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 08:39 PM~13102868
> *and another question........WHERE THA FUCK IS YA NECK?????
> *



Hugging the MIC. LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 09:39 PM~13102868
> *and another question........WHERE THA FUCK IS YA NECK?????
> *


its there, its just bad angle. 

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pretty soon u gona be dancin around like ol boy "nuthin but the dog in me"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:41 PM~13102901
> *pretty soon u gona be dancin around like ol boy "nuthin but the dog in me"
> *


roof!! 


did you seem him jump on that part? 


:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 10:41 PM~13102901
> *pretty soon u gona be dancin around like ol boy "nuthin but the clog in me"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:42 PM~13102913
> *roof!!
> did you seem him jump on that part?
> :roflmao:
> *


shit that fool got down. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight..time out ******, gotta piss.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

& future idol star :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:43 PM~13102928
> *aight..time out ******, gotta piss.
> *


we goin again saturday. beers on u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:43 PM~13102925
> *shit that fool got down.  :biggrin:
> *


that fool stupid though, he shows up with shirt and shit on a hanger, in a cleaners plastic bag like he's showing up for a paying gig. lol


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 09:34 PM~13102814
> *i figured out how u got the strechmark  grafix on tha wackback....bet you had hell gettin that paint off yo ass in tha car wash....cost me five bux in quaters yesterday to was tha escalade.....what did you spend?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 08:43 PM~13102924
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 24 2009, 08:44 PM~13102944
> *suprised you didn't fall through the floor
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fail


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 24 2009, 09:44 PM~13102944
> *suprised you didn't fall through the floor
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wasn't talking about me, how about you sit there and read before saying something. stupid ass *****. and ain't you one that sent me that gay ass friends request on myspace? denied.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 08:44 PM~13102948
> *we goin again saturday.  beers on u
> *


Any fruity drinks there??????? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:44 PM~13102948
> *we goin again saturday.  beers on u
> *


bitch you pay your own way. actually i might have plans that nite.. so let you know.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 09:50 PM~13103009
> *Any fruity drinks there??????? :dunno:
> *


bring your own fruit juice boxes, sure they'll sell you shots to add to em.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 10:48 PM~13102993
> *wasn't talking about me, how about you sit there and read before saying something.    stupid ass *****.  and ain't you one that sent me that gay ass friends request on myspace?
> *










I was talking about u guey


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 08:50 PM~13103009
> *Any fruity drinks there??????? :dunno:
> *


yea its a bar they serve everything. last time my homeboy got on there and instead of singing the song started freestlying, had to be there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:52 PM~13103034
> *yea its a bar they serve everything. last time my homeboy got on there and instead of singing the song started freestlying, had to be there
> *


then he hurt some feelings in the restroom. :roflmao:


he had skillz though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:50 PM~13103011
> *bitch you pay your own way.  actually i might have plans that nite..    so let you know.
> *


***** please


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13103034
> *yea its a bar they serve everything. last time my homeboy got on there and instead of singing the song started freestlying, had to be there
> *


:0: :0: :0: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 09:57 PM~13103087
> *:0: :0: :0: :biggrin:
> *


he serious. his homies came thru and wrecked on the mic. out flowed some brothaz even. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

white folks there, was thinkin "whats all this niggerish shit going on"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:58 PM~13103097
> *he serious.  his homies came thru and wrecked on the mic.  out flowed some brothaz even.    :0
> *


They aint ready for my freestyle friday skills.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 09:05 PM~13103141
> *They aint ready for my freestyle friday skills.....
> *


place got crunk when they thru in that hiram clarke shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 10:05 PM~13103141
> *They aint ready for my freestyle friday skills.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 10:06 PM~13103151
> *place got crunk when they thru in that hiram clarke shit.
> *


and you know the palce to go for the bitches afterwards :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 24 2009, 09:11 PM~13103215
> *and you know the palce to go for the bitches afterwards :biggrin:
> *


uh dont bring that place up..fanny gonna chop someoen down again


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 08:39 PM~13102867
> *someone must of pulled your string to chime in.
> 
> 
> ...


f/u u singing primadonna


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13103237
> *uh dont bring that place up..fanny gonna chop someoen down again
> *


 :roflmao: chopped that boy juan up... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13103237
> *uh dont bring that place up..fanny gonna chop someoen down again
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

devious' dream is to either be on








or


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:13 PM~13103237
> *uh dont bring that place up..fanny gonna chop someoen down again
> *


alright loan-a-truck inc.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:06 PM~13103151
> *place got crunk when they thru in that hiram clarke shit.
> *


They gota play some of dat nothside acres homes shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 10:16 PM~13103270
> *alright loan-a-truck inc.
> *


 :0 0wn3d


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 09:16 PM~13103270
> *alright loan-a-truck inc.
> *


bitch go to sleep dont get me started


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 09:15 PM~13103261
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 09:16 PM~13103270
> *alright loan-a-truck inc.
> *


Mayne somebody in here a lil bitter....:0:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:17 PM~13103278
> *bitch go to sleep dont get me started
> *


yea all dat


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 10:18 PM~13103300
> *Mayne somebody in here a lil bitter....:0:
> *


might go postal even. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 09:18 PM~13103302
> *yea all dat
> *


fanny called , said shut the fuck up.!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

you two better knock it off ........remmeber what happend last time :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 09:20 PM~13103322
> *you two better knock it off ........remmeber what happend last time :biggrin:
> *


awww nawwwww


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 10:20 PM~13103322
> *you two better knock it off ........remmeber what happend last time :biggrin:
> *


just got a text that said "loan star" 


:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 09:19 PM~13103311
> *might go postal even.  :0
> *


Hahahaha 

Juan......I know u aint gon let these ****** do u like dat.....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:20 PM~13103320
> *fanny called , said shut the fuck up.!!!!!
> *


why so serious


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 09:21 PM~13103337
> *just got a text that said "loan star"
> :dunno:
> *


snitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1964 impala called, said build me please.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 10:22 PM~13103351
> *why so serious
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 10:23 PM~13103359
> *snitch
> *


look here fast n furious in the honda actin ass *****.. i aint say no names. but u gave yourself away.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 11:23 PM~13103361
> *1964 impala called, said build me please.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 09:24 PM~13103373
> *look here fast n furious in the honda actin ass *****.. i aint say no names.    but u gave yourself away.
> *


owned by loan-a-truck inc.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 11:24 PM~13103373
> *look here fast n furious in the honda actin ass *****.. i aint say no names.    but u gave yourself away.
> *


oh yea he dose have text now


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:23 PM~13103361
> *1964 impala called, said build me please.
> *


Bbbbbbbbbbahahahahahahahahaa man o man......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 10:26 PM~13103391
> *owned by loan-a-truck inc.
> *


 if you ever need ride to DH again.. just call.. I aint skurred of DH ******.. like some other fools are.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2009, 09:27 PM~13103409
> *if you ever need ride to DH again..    just call..  I aint skurred of DH ******.. like some other fools are.
> *


hooooooooooooooooooooooold up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 10:26 PM~13103392
> *oh yea he dose have text now
> *


he got promotion at work. was time to upgrade phone plan.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

1962 called said hurry and build me cause all off houston after yo ass,,,anything else please respond via text,,i aint fucking with yall two bitches on layitlow.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 10:28 PM~13103419
> *hooooooooooooooooooooooold up
> *


and i got pulled over by cops in DH and asked what i was doing.. i said "hoe checkin'" and he let me roll on my way.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13103425
> *1962 called said hurry and build me cause all off houston after yo ass,,,anything else please respond via text,,i aint fucking with yall two bitches on layitlow.....
> *


uh oh cats out the bag


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13103425
> *1962 called said hurry and build me cause all off houston after yo ass,,,anything else please respond via text,,i aint fucking with yall two bitches on layitlow.....
> *


MAAAAAAAAAYNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 09:31 PM~13103456
> *MAAAAAAAAAYNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


cadillac called said finish me please


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2009, 09:33 PM~13103481
> *cadillac called said finish me please
> *


Purple dino scrubs called.......said GET THIS ***** A NEW UNIFORM!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2009, 09:20 PM~13103322
> *you two better knock it off ........remmeber what happend last time :biggrin:
> *


*NO WE DONT ...TELL US !! * :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13103425
> *1962 called said hurry and build me cause all off houston after yo ass,,,anything else please respond via text,,i aint fucking with yall two bitches on layitlow.....
> *


Man...guess they resorted to gangsta textin....:0:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 24 2009, 09:59 PM~13103764
> *NO WE DONT ...TELL US !!   :biggrin:
> *


Lets just say somebody had to fill out the hurt feelings report.......:0:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

1.Do you or anyone you know put travel packages together and what can you do for us and our wedding party to get to and from Vegas?

2.Does anyone know or have any contacts in the area for Las Vegas nightclubs so we can get a little wedding night VIP treatment?

hit me back at my phone number if you have it or email me at [email protected]

Oh yeah....its a themed wedding on All Hallow's Eve.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 25 2009, 12:02 AM~13103808
> *1.Do you or anyone you know put travel packages together and what can you do for us and our wedding party to get to and from Vegas? NO
> 
> 2.Does anyone know or have any contacts in the area for Las Vegas nightclubs so we can get a little wedding night VIP treatment?  NO
> ...


every chicano that married a gringa that i know always had a halloween wedding, wtf is up with that????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 24 2009, 10:59 PM~13103772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like you need a travel agent. if only there was one around. :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Feb 23 2009, 10:48 PM~13092793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IHOP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 24 2009, 11:07 PM~13103863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what? we got ninja travel agents...or you saying you still do that...I thought you did that but dunno if still do. Or someone's wife I think did that but I cant remember who exactly.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 25 2009, 12:33 AM~13104126
> *Most people thought it was cause of me..i guess because since I listen to metal I must be evil enough to desacrate a special thing as holy matrimony...the thing is it isnt a church wedding either.
> *


the two homies i know had the ceremony and reception at the hall with everyone in costumes. you had a pecker will balls as the best man and a twat as the bridesmaid. gofigure.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2009, 11:36 PM~13104159
> *the two homies i know had the ceremony and reception at the hall with everyone in costumes.  you had a pecker will balls as the best man and a twat as the bridesmaid.  gofigure.
> *


ohhhh nooo this aint a halloween costume party..its a masquerade ball...only venetian style masks with nice attire...bridal party is getting custom made attire to fit the period...so more like costumes. Most people dont even want to wear the masks....plan is wedding in vegas..with vegas reception and party a bit...then following weekend is a reception at her parents ranch in waller...laid back no dress code bbq or catered, some tents, a dj, etc etc. also allows to invite more of my friends because in hometown wedding gets into limited headcounts fr reception and gets pretty pricey. her parents fitting the bill and gave her 20K budget.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, cartier01, JUSTDEEZ, 2000 TOWNCAR
:uh: 
:rant: 
***** y u got a cell phone u dont answer it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 25 2009, 12:42 AM~13104224
> *ohhhh nooo this aint a halloween costume party..its a masquerade ball...only venetian style masks with nice attire...bridal party is getting custom made attire to fit the period...so more like costumes.  Most people dont even want to wear the masks....plan is wedding in vegas..with vegas reception and party a bit...then following weekend is a reception at her parents ranch in waller...laid back no dress code bbq or catered, some tents, a dj, etc etc.  also allows to invite more of my friends because in hometown wedding gets into limited headcounts fr reception and gets pretty pricey.  her parents fitting the bill and gave her 20K budget.
> *


ay buey! tell them to give you the 20 g's, take her to a court wedding and use the $$ to buy a nice lincoln like the one in marylin mansons vid. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 24 2009, 11:42 PM~13104224
> *ohhhh nooo this aint a halloween costume party..its a masquerade ball...only venetian style masks with nice attire...bridal party is getting custom made attire to fit the period...so more like costumes.  Most people dont even want to wear the masks....plan is wedding in vegas..with vegas reception and party a bit...then following weekend is a reception at her parents ranch in waller...laid back no dress code bbq or catered, some tents, a dj, etc etc.  also allows to invite more of my friends because in hometown wedding gets into limited headcounts fr reception and gets pretty pricey.  her parents fitting the bill and gave her 20K budget.
> *


:|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Feb 24 2009, 11:46 PM~13104266
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, cartier01, JUSTDEEZ, 2000 TOWNCAR
> :uh:
> ...


you must be calling the wrong number cus i aint got shit. my phone is never away from me. could be missin out on money :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 25 2009, 12:51 AM~13104323
> *you must be calling the wrong number cus i aint got shit.  my phone is never away from me.  could be missin out on money :angry:
> *


 u got a pm


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 24 2009, 11:33 PM~13104126
> *Most people thought it was cause of me..i guess because since I listen to metal I must be evil enough to desacrate a special thing as holy matrimony...the thing is it isnt a church wedding either.
> what? we got ninja travel agents...or you saying you still do that...I thought you did that but dunno if still do.  Or someone's wife I think did that but I cant remember who exactly.
> *


sup hex....how's the baby?
cathy used to work at a travel agency.....she may know someone who can help you....i'll tell her to call you manana......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 24 2009, 04:39 PM~13100197
> *  nothing going on but the mortgage...
> *


Rents due mutha fuka :rant:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 25 2009, 12:11 AM~13104549
> *Rents due mutha fuka :rant:
> *



how's your son doing homie??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 24 2009, 11:14 PM~13104597
> *how's your son doing homie??
> *


he's good how bout u n the fam...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 25 2009, 12:17 AM~13104628
> *he's good how bout u n the fam...
> *


tryin to make it homie...my 92 lincoln daily took a shit on me.....but i may buy a 91 fleetwood.... :biggrin: 

is lil homie back in htown? what's the word on his surgeries?


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

hey looking for 13spoke for sale in htown


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *misslindseyrose,* Mr.Teardrop, Ol'Dog

:uh:...j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

any car show up in htown


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Feb 25 2009, 01:50 AM~13104941
> *any car show  up in htown
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=459697


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 24 2009, 11:11 PM~13104549
> *Rents due mutha fuka :rant:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 12:45 AM~13104901
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: misslindseyrose, Mr.Teardrop, Ol'Dog
> 
> ...




umm very nice


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Feb 24 2009, 11:33 PM~13104126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Feb 24 2009, 05:11 PM~13100539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: so soon all the people that wanted a piece of the blue bucket can have some :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 24 2009, 11:21 PM~13104671
> *tryin to make it homie...my 92 lincoln daily took a shit on me.....but i may buy a 91 fleetwood.... :biggrin:
> 
> is lil homie back in htown? what's the word on his surgeries?
> *


yea he is homeand he is done with surgery,just waitn on him to heal....seems like it takes for ever..


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 25 2009, 12:10 AM~13104539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you guys...all help is appreciated


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 25 2009, 04:04 AM~13105590
> *no need all the buckets drive and blow cold a/c and the dont go to shows they just drive around cars  :biggrin:
> *


thought you would fix them up into show cars & take them all to shows :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Feb 25 2009, 02:32 AM~13105195
> *umm very nice
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 24 2009, 11:11 PM~13104549
> *Rents due mutha fuka :rant:
> *


Come this lac ***** b4 it turn into a classic n sentimental value goes up......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 09:47 AM~13106516
> *Come this lac ***** b4 it turn into a classic n sentimental value goes up......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 25 2009, 09:56 AM~13106582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you buy another caddy? hijuelachingada! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 07:47 AM~13106516
> *Come this lac ***** b4 it turn into a classic n sentimental value goes up......
> *


good things take time daniel son......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











I bet it smelled like roses :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 25 2009, 08:09 AM~13106656
> *good things take time daniel son......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sentimental value just went up....:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 10:12 AM~13106676
> *Sentimental value just went up....:uh:
> *


hijuelachingada!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 10:12 AM~13106670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Latin you :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 08:12 AM~13106670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dead rotten roses.....pinche cochino!!!! Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 10:14 AM~13106692
> *Latin you :loco:
> *


i love her :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 10:15 AM~13106695
> *Dead rotten roses.....pinche cochino!!!! Lol
> *


lay down some rhymes puto.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13106739


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 10:18 AM~13106717
> *i love her  :happysad:
> *













you got to be kidding?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 10:29 AM~13106782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you must not know no0b, i'm a sh!t afficionado. pm me your cellphone # so i can talk to you about it. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 10:30 AM~13106785
> *you must not know no0b, i'm a sh!t afficionado.  pm me your cellphone # so i can talk to you about it.  :biggrin:
> *



:0 Man, you sick. Make me wanna :barf: my breakfast tacos y juice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 10:37 AM~13106861
> *:0  Man, you sick. Make wanna :barf: my breakfast tacos y juice
> *


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 09:30 AM~13106785
> *you must not know no0b, i'm a sh!t afficionado.  pm me your cellphone # so i can talk to you about it.  :biggrin:
> *


Like you like to be shat upon or you like to do the shitting or what? Just dont say you like it pushed in and prefer it pushed out. Pinche latin loco le gusta el cacafetish.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Feb 25 2009, 10:48 AM~13106959
> *Like you like to be shat upon or you like to do the shitting or what? Just dont say you like it pushed in and prefer it pushed out.  Pinche latin loco le gusta el cacafetish.
> *


nah, i just like sh!tting :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 08:30 AM~13106785
> *you must not know no0b, i'm a sh!t afficionado.  pm me your cellphone # so i can talk to you about it.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol.....pobrecito is he does give u his number.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 11:21 AM~13107241
> *Lol.....pobrecito is he does give u his number.....
> *


OwN3d 4Lr34dY!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 08:25 AM~13106755
> *lay down some rhymes puto.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13106739
> *


I dun wrecked it mayne I dun wrecked it!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 12:24 PM~13107783
> *I dun wrecked it mayne I dun wrecked it!!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what up latin. i saw that old ass pic you posted up on ur myspace. when i was 50 pounds lighter lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 11:36 AM~13108383
> *:worship:
> *


:biggrin: dat mustve been my half black brother dat did dat.....:ugh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 08:12 AM~13106676
> *Sentimental value just went up....:uh:
> *


time just got longer........ :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 25 2009, 01:36 PM~13108385
> *what up latin. i saw that old ass pic you posted up on ur myspace. when i was 50 pounds lighter lol
> *


lol, been chilling man, wondering why my lil mijo don't come visit no more.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 01:44 PM~13108449
> *lol, been chilling man, wondering why my lil mijo don't come visit no more.
> *


man ive been tryin to work as much hours as possible. im tryin to buy a house by may-june. saving up chingos of money for the down payment. 20% will give me the conventional or i can just give a lil and the regular FHA. not sure what i want to do yet..... main thing is i'll have more money to back me up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 25 2009, 01:49 PM~13108487
> *man ive been tryin to work as much  hours as possible. im tryin to buy a house by may-june. saving up chingos of money for the down payment. 20% will give me the conventional or i can just give a lil and the regular FHA. not sure what i want to do yet..... main thing is i'll have more money to back me up.
> *


in baytown?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

yup. the new subdivisions they have.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 25 2009, 11:39 AM~13108410
> *time just got longer........ :0
> *


Guess u like drivin da patty wagon to work everyday....koo wit me....:0: lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 01:19 PM~13108698
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2009, 02:20 PM~13108708
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 02:23 PM~13108736
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2009, 01:20 PM~13108708
> *:uh:
> *


karaoke :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 01:25 PM~13108752
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


x4 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 25 2009, 01:20 PM~13108708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww i feel so special..!!! :biggrin: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 02:13 PM~13109205
> *karaoke :biggrin:
> *


duet? 










you'll be tina, and i'll be ike..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2009, 02:39 PM~13109452
> *duet?
> 
> you'll be tina, and i'll be ike..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

***** PLZ!!! that shit aint happening!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2009, 02:39 PM~13109452
> *duet?
> 
> 
> ...


id hit it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 25 2009, 02:55 PM~13109568
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 01:51 PM~13109536
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ***** PLZ!!! that shit aint happening!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Look at ya...playing hard to get....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 02:52 PM~13109549
> *id hit it
> *


 :0 :twak: :roflmao: 

no you didnt!!! callate E!!!! Lol!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 03:01 PM~13109615
> *Look at ya...playing hard to get....
> *


oh yea...thats me!! playin hard to get. :ugh: 

:buttkick: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 03:10 PM~13109684
> *:0  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> no you didnt!!! callate E!!!! Lol!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 04:13 PM~13109722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 03:13 PM~13109722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


uh uh.....YOU'RE TERRIBLE!!!!

:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 03:16 PM~13109748
> *:0 :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


another edited post. big surprise!!! :uh:

LOL!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13109815
> *another edited post. big surprise!!! :uh:
> 
> LOL!
> *


 :uh: okay :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 02:11 PM~13109702
> *oh yea...thats me!! playin hard to get. :ugh:
> 
> :buttkick:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh so ur saying ur easy??? Hmmmmmm....


Anyway u ever been to fat tuesdays on west rd n da beltway....????


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2009, 03:26 PM~13109849
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 25 2009, 02:52 PM~13110030
> *:uh:
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2009, 01:39 PM~13109452
> *duet?
> 
> 
> ...


. I'd pee in her but!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 03:33 PM~13109894
> *Oh so ur saying ur easy??? Hmmmmmm....
> Anyway u ever been to fat tuesdays on west rd n da beltway....????
> *


 :roflmao: STFU NOE!!!

nah not yet. i keep forgettin bout that place when im thinkin bout going somewhere close to my place. you going up there?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 25 2009, 04:01 PM~13110111
> *.      I'd pee in her but!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 25 2009, 05:01 PM~13110111
> *.      I'd pee in her but!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 02:23 PM~13109288
> *awwww i feel so special..!!! :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: special how? :scrutinize:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 25 2009, 05:01 PM~13110111
> *.      I'd pee in her but!
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 25 2009, 04:01 PM~13110111
> *.      I'd pee in her but!
> *


rkelly type shit right thurr! :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13110289
> *rkelly type shit right thurr! :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 25 2009, 04:01 PM~13110111
> *.      I'd pee in her but!
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 04:22 PM~13110278
> *:uh: special how? :scrutinize:
> *


special enough to want a cookie. :uh:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Feb 25 2009, 04:01 PM~13110111
> *.      I'd pee in her but!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 04:34 PM~13110389
> *special enough to want a cookie. :uh:
> *


  with pee on it? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 04:43 PM~13110468
> * with pee on it? :0
> *


COCHINO!!! :nono:

HELL NO!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

So I had a dilemma where I threw away my mixing board and forgot to go pick up a new one :angry: . I was in process of doing a repair job and felt a lil bummed out  So with quick thinking I thought of how Devious was so creative on using a postal box for a console and not give a fk about everyone laughing at him :0 so I quickly grabed a postal box and continued with repairing the body panel with great success :biggrin: ! Thanks Devious!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 03:10 PM~13110167
> *:roflmao: STFU NOE!!!
> 
> nah not yet. i keep forgettin bout that place when im thinkin bout going somewhere close to my place. you going up there?
> *


Yea my boy djs there on thursday.....how bout u bring ur drunk ass thru...we might even have kareoke....:0:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 25 2009, 04:50 PM~13110524
> *COCHINO!!! :nono:
> 
> HELL NO!!! :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: thought you might like it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 04:51 PM~13110530
> *So I had a dilemma where I threw away my mixing board and forgot to go pick up a new one  :angry:  .  I was in process of doing a repair job and felt a lil bummed out    So with quick thinking I thought of how Devious was so creative on using a postal box for a console and not give a fk about everyone laughing at him  :0 so I quickly grabed a postal box and continued with repairing the body panel with great success :biggrin: ! Thanks Devious!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


everbody jockin' now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 05:51 PM~13110530
> *So I had a dilemma where I threw away my mixing board and forgot to go pick up a new one  :angry:  .  I was in process of doing a repair job and felt a lil bummed out    So with quick thinking I thought of how Devious was so creative on using a postal box for a console and not give a fk about everyone laughing at him  :0 so I quickly grabed a postal box and continued with repairing the body panel with great success :biggrin: ! Thanks Devious!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


they've been using that and any piece of cardboard in magnolia for 'jeeerz


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 25 2009, 01:58 PM~13109600
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
rug442
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 05:34 PM~13110869
> *they've been using that and any piece of cardboard in magnolia for 'jeeerz
> *


cardboard is no good but it was small repair :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 06:37 PM~13110913
> *cardboard is no good but it was small repair :cheesy:
> *


go to shops in the hood. i recommend "bumpers, bumps & bends" over there. ask for angel or genaro vargas :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 04:50 PM~13111019
> *go to shops in the hood.  i recommend "bumpers, bumps & bends" over there.  ask for angel or genaro vargas  :biggrin:
> *


que pasa mi culis como andas :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 05:50 PM~13111019
> *go to shops in the hood.  i recommend "bumpers, bumps & bends" over there.  ask for angel or genaro vargas  :biggrin:
> *


Ha! When I was kid always used cardboard, now have to do it right as I have reputation to uphold! :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 05:50 PM~13111019
> *go to shops in the hood.  i recommend "bumpers, bumps & bends" over there.  ask for angel or genaro vargas  :biggrin:
> *


same vato's that painted manteca 2.0 ? :|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 06:52 PM~13111036
> *Ha! When I was kid always used cardboard, now have to do it right as I have reputation to uphold! :biggrin:
> *


ay buey! ase bondo certified????


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i tried doing bodywork years ago. fk that, ruined my soft hands.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 06:52 PM~13111042
> *same vato's that painted manteca 2.0 ?  :|
> *


nah, that was some other guy. does good work also but paints more dropped trucks. some of the trucks he has painted have came out in street trucks magazine.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 05:55 PM~13111065
> *nah, that was some other guy.  does good work also but paints more dropped trucks.  some of the trucks he has painted have came out in street trucks magazine.
> *


  i dont care. i am just busting my balls on your chin. 




no ****.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 06:56 PM~13111077
> * i dont care. i am just busting my balls on your chin.
> no ****.
> *


you're gay, son.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 25 2009, 06:51 PM~13111030
> *que pasa mi culis como andas  :biggrin:
> *


hey slut, bring thomas by the house this weekend to pick up that title to the grand prix. you're in control of the rest of the work that will be done to it. i did my part by giving up the ride.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 05:57 PM~13111090
> *you're gay, son.
> *


  and you secretly pm me about your closet tendencies.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 07:00 PM~13111124
> * and you secretly pm me about your closet tendencies.
> *


you sure about that? post up the pm's. probably don't have any since i don't fk with queers.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 05:53 PM~13111050
> *ay buey!  ase bondo certified????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Actually I am still ASE certified from working at the shops


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 06:02 PM~13111144
> *you sure about that?  post up the pm's.  probably don't have any since i don't fk with queers.
> *


  why not? thought we was bestest friends... you have saddened me today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 07:03 PM~13111154
> *Actually I am still ASE certified from working at the shops
> *


 :worship:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 05:58 PM~13111107
> *hey slut, bring thomas by the house this weekend to pick up that title to the grand prix.  you're in control of the rest of the work that will be done to it.  i did my part by giving up the ride.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You still detailing cars ernesto? I need both of my trucks detailed. shoot me a price.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 06:04 PM~13111170
> *:worship:
> *


I-CAR stl. and alu. mig already expired tho :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 07:14 PM~13111239
> *I-CAR stl. and alu. mig already expired tho :angry:
> *


what are those? certificates??


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 06:10 PM~13111209
> *You still detailing cars ernesto?  I need both of my trucks detailed.  shoot me a price.
> *


Yes sir! give me a call when you are ready. For most part takes a week from day appointment was set. Been picking up as of late.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 07:17 PM~13111266
> *Yes sir! give me a call when you are ready. For most part takes a week from day appointment was set. Been picking up as of late.
> *


you come to the canton?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 06:15 PM~13111252
> *what are those?  certificates??
> *


qualifications... or just papers to look pretty on the shop walls :cheesy: 

Did get me few extra bucks during interview :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 07:19 PM~13111287
> *qualifications... or just papers to look pretty on the shop walls  :cheesy:
> 
> Did get me few extra bucks during interview :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 25 2009, 06:03 PM~13111154
> *Actually I am still ASE certified from working at the shops
> *


but you ain't a-1 certified hydraulic expert, like mikey d.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2009, 07:22 PM~13111905
> *but you ain't a-1 certified hydraulic expert, like mikey d.
> *


i thought he was ls certified?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 07:22 PM~13111910
> *i thought he was ls certified?
> *


whatever he called it. a1 l1 or something like that. think he made it up anyway.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 06:07 PM~13111766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Da fuck????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 07:25 PM~13111934
> *Da fuck????
> *


she likes wearing skinny jeans like you :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 06:26 PM~13111941
> *she likes wearing skinny jeans like you  :0
> *


Oh......uh......ok.......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

ragalac-







-Roberto G


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 06:32 PM~13111994
> *ragalac-
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: no nintendo???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 08:37 PM~13112044
> *:uh: no nintendo???
> *


you should slap roberto for making that stupid post about you & kim kardashain wearing skinny jeans :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 06:50 PM~13112190
> *you should slap roberto for making that stupid post about you & kim kardashain wearing skinny jeans :uh:
> *


He's too short for me to slap em......I could prolly dick slap em tho.....:0:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 08:55 PM~13112239
> *He's too short for me to slap em......I could prolly dick slap em tho.....:0:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 07:55 PM~13112239
> *He's too short for me to slap em......I could prolly dick slap em tho.....:0:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 07:11 PM~13112396
> *:happysad:
> *


:ugh: 




I was just playin.....don't get happy.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

can any one tell me why my circumsition is going away?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 09:16 PM~13112466
> *can any one tell me why my circumsition is going away?
> *



:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13112476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice repost noob


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 09:18 PM~13112479
> *nice repost noob
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:20 PM~13112509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: you didnt edit your post, buen trabajo pibe


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 09:22 PM~13112541
> *:cheesy:  you didnt edit your post, buen trabajo pibe
> *




:loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 07:22 PM~13112541
> *:cheesy:  you didnt edit your post, buen trabajo pibe
> *


Ha.........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:25 PM~13112568
> *:loco:
> *


its alright your the only illerate maccaroni around here, just consider your self as unique 






































































:uh: 
:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 09:27 PM~13112604
> *its alright your the only illerate maccaroni around here, just consider your self as unique
> :uh:
> :uh:
> *




guess they forgot to tell you


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:29 PM~13112627
> *guess they forgot to tell you
> 
> 
> ...


you cant even notice i spelle illiterate wrong?


im 54.25"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what happened to that pussy as bitch tj?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 09:30 PM~13112641
> *you cant even notice i  spelle illiterate wrong?
> im 54.25"
> *



:uh: like I'm supposed to notice that :angry: 




& nobody cares about your small ass











:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

MURDER1..... GOT SOME NEW SHOES TODAY....GIOVANNI DBL G

THX TO MY BOY GEO @ KROMEDOME...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 07:36 PM~13112713
> *what happened to that pussy as bitch tj?
> *


Ha......good question.....




























Mijo


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:39 PM~13112753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 car looks nice goof :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 07:40 PM~13112763
> *:0  car looks nice goof :thumbsup:
> *


THX..HAD TO MATCH "DARKSIDE" MY LOLO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 25 2009, 07:39 PM~13112753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice to have money to buy shoes for da cts and have da old school lookin nice too ....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:37 PM~13112731
> *:uh: like I'm supposed to notice that :angry:
> & nobody cares about your small ass
> 
> ...


classic, free motor boats at show palace


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 07:42 PM~13112783
> *Must be nice to have money to buy shoes for da cts and have da old school lookin nice too ....
> *


I GOT SAVE TOO PLAY..I AINT BALLIN...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:39 PM~13112753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need to put shades on that bitch like slim


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 08:42 PM~13112783
> *Must be nice to have money to buy shoes for da cts and have da old school lookin nice too ....
> *


my grandma told me everyone that has a car on custom rims sells drug ,so :scrutinize:





















:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 07:43 PM~13112797
> *you need to put shades on that bitch like slim
> *


?? WHAT YOU MEAN


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:45 PM~13112810
> *?? WHAT YOU MEAN
> *


black out the head lights, what sz tire is that?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 25 2009, 07:43 PM~13112793
> *I GOT SAVE TOO PLAY..I AINT BALLIN...
> *


Iono how to save...

I get money and its gone.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 07:46 PM~13112821
> *black out the head lights, what sz tire is that?
> *


IM TAKING TO JOE..THE HOMIE WHO PAINTED MY OTHER LAC....ALL MY LIGHTS GOING TO BE BLACKED OUT 

245/35/20 LEXANNI TIRES


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:49 PM~13112851
> *IM TAKING TO JOE..THE HOMIE WHO PAINTED MY OTHER LAC....ALL MY LIGHTS GOING TO BE BLACKED OUT
> 
> 245/35/20 LEXANNI TIRES
> *


how is the light visivibility on your other lac? them hoes looked black as umm :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 07:53 PM~13112902
> *how is the light visivibility on your other lac? them hoes looked black as  umm  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: THEY GOOD..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 08:39 PM~13112756
> *Ha......good question.....
> Mijo
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 09:48 PM~13112849
> *Iono how to save...
> 
> I get money and its gone.....
> *


yup right in my pocket :cheesy: UPS came today :biggrin: gonna get the suede soon


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2009, 09:01 PM~13112987
> *yup right in my pocket :cheesy: UPS came today :biggrin: gonna get the suede soon
> *


fyi suede doesnt go good with consuming


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2009, 08:01 PM~13112987
> *yup right in my pocket :cheesy: UPS came today :biggrin: gonna get the suede soon
> *


Mayne!! Suede on da roof gon show deez boys da truuuufffff 









:uh: :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 10:03 PM~13113006
> *fyi suede doesnt go good with consuming
> *


its not for the seats foo' :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 08:03 PM~13113006
> *fyi suede doesnt go good with consuming
> *


Not for seats mijo...... 










so stfu......


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

waz up HOUSTONE homies . :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 09:14 PM~13113142
> *Not for seats mijo......
> so stfu......
> *


giving out secretes? why are you making power moves chingy?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 08:24 PM~13113241
> *giving out secretes? why are you making power moves chingy?
> *


Naw...power moves for ****** wit lecab verts n 60 verts, I gota bucket ass lame ass fleet wood takin baby steps.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 09:26 PM~13113261
> *Naw...power moves for ****** wit lecab verts n 60 verts, I gota bucket ass lame ass fleet wood takin baby steps.....
> *


just sell that junk


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 08:27 PM~13113287
> *just sell that junk
> *


Well it is just a 4door after all.....:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 09:35 PM~13113382
> *Well it is just a 4door after all.....:uh:
> *


glad we're in the same page


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2009, 08:42 PM~13113483
> *glad we're in the same page
> *


Hmmm.......maybe same book...different page....





U order them thangs yet o que?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 10:47 PM~13113538
> *Hmmm.......maybe same book...different page....
> U order them thangs yet o que?
> *


SOLD!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2009, 09:09 PM~13113771
> *SOLD!!!!
> *


Mayne...too bad dat dumb lil midget aint get em.....poor dumbass aint know wat he was passing up on.......


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Feb 25 2009, 12:29 AM~13104747
> *hey looking for 13spoke  for sale in htown
> *


GOT SOME ALL CHROME CHINAS IF INTRESTED HIT ME UP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 11:15 PM~13113844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 11:15 PM~13113844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Feb 25 2009, 07:26 PM~13111941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ugh. i'm getting so sick of black rims, everybody and they momma got black rims. guess thats the latest fad. 

but if you diggin it.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 25 2009, 01:21 AM~13104671
> *tryin to make it homie...my 92 lincoln daily took a shit on me.....but i may buy a 91 fleetwood.... :biggrin:
> 
> is lil homie back in htown? what's the word on his surgeries?
> *


i got one or two of them!!!!!! :biggrin: 4 sale...  i even have an 88 cutlass


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 24 2009, 10:19 PM~13102576
> *Already homie. SIC make over and Robert's suspension work only way to go.*


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2009, 04:58 PM~13111107
> *hey slut, bring thomas by the house this weekend to pick up that title to the grand prix.  you're in control of the rest of the work that will be done to it.  i did my part by giving up the ride.
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 04:59 PM~13110596
> *Yea my boy djs there on thursday.....how bout u bring ur drunk ass thru...we might even have kareoke....:0:
> *


 :cheesy: ill see whats up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 26 2009, 08:49 AM~13116879
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 26 2009, 01:00 AM~13115905
> *:uh:
> *



lol. Sueltate las nalgas y sacate la tanga buey. I got some work for you homie. Just let me get back from Philladelphia and I will holla at you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2009, 07:18 AM~13116719
> *:cheesy: ill see whats up.
> *


Hmmm...aight maybe we can throw back some wine coolers together??? :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> Guess u like drivin da patty wagon to work everyday....koo wit me....:0: lol
> [/quot
> e]
> :0 ouch. Low blow that hurt.....I like my soccer van.....I can fit bout 10 biches in der
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 08:28 AM~13117126
> *Hmmm...aight maybe we can throw back some wine coolers together??? :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > Guess u like drivin da patty wagon to work everyday....koo wit me....:0: lol
> > [/quot
> > e]
> > :0 ouch. Low blow that hurt.....I like my soccer van.....I can fit bout 10 biches in der
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 09:28 AM~13117126
> *Hmmm...aight maybe we can throw back some wine coolers together??? :cheesy:
> *


uhhhh....LOL!! how bout a vodka and cranberry instead!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2009, 09:13 AM~13117408
> *uhhhh....LOL!! how bout a vodka and cranberry instead!
> *


Ha....fuck it I like them too.......look at ya trying to get me waisted so u can get in my skinny jeans....mmm mmmm mmmmmmm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 10:16 AM~13117431
> *Ha....fuck it I like them too.......look at ya trying to get me waisted so u can get in my skinny jeans....mmm mmmm mmmmmmm
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you a dayum fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2009, 08:42 AM~13117216
> *:ugh:
> *


Milwaukees best???? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2009, 09:17 AM~13117439
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you a dayum fool!!!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: so wat up u coming thru o que?





Ill wear some baggier jeans so it'll be a lil easier??? Lol j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 10:30 AM~13117512
> *:biggrin: so wat up u coming thru o que?
> Ill wear some baggier jeans so it'll be a lil easier??? Lol j/k
> *


tell her its someones birthday and she'll cum


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 10:30 AM~13117512
> *:biggrin: so wat up u coming thru o que?
> Ill wear some baggier jeans so it'll be a lil easier??? Lol j/k
> *


oh so you gonna be the easy one tonight....?  :roflmao: 

ill try and swing by. yal jus hanging out cause your boy is dj'ing there?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2009, 10:34 AM~13117541
> *tell her its someones birthday and she'll cum
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 09:18 AM~13117440
> *Milwaukees best???? :uh:
> *


stop trickin your money and finish your car, young grasshopper


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2009, 09:34 AM~13117541
> *tell her its someones birthday and she'll cum
> *


Oh....oh yea.....thnks..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 26 2009, 10:42 AM~13117600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eat the cake anna mae


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2009, 10:46 AM~13117635
> *i didn't say you could perform without me!
> eat the cake anna mae
> 
> ...


then take your ass up there too!! :biggrin: 

no cake...im on a diet. :ugh: LOL!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2009, 09:44 AM~13117624
> *stop trickin your money and finish your car, young grasshopper
> *


Hey...stfu....free drinks pootoee since ima be doing some of da djing..........
























1960 called......said it feels naked without a conti kit......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Feb 26 2009, 10:47 AM~13117653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: "ike said don't tell!"

d50VAx7dpEY&NR


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 09:47 AM~13117655
> *Hey...stfu....free drinks pootoee since ima be doing some of da djing..........
> 1960 called......said it feels naked without a conti kit......
> *


no can do.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2009, 10:51 AM~13117683
> *:uh:  i'm working.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2009, 09:42 AM~13117600
> *oh so you gonna be the easy one tonight....?    :roflmao:
> 
> ill try and swing by. yal jus hanging out cause your boy is dj'ing there?
> *


Koo...yea mainly cuz of him...I been there acouple times b4 ...plus I believe the suckets...I mean rockets playing tonight...so can catch da game also


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why dont u put a kit on the lac,.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2009, 09:54 AM~13117709
> *no can do.
> *


Pussy...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2009, 10:01 AM~13117768
> *why dont u put a kit on the lac,.......
> *


Why don't u stfu.....:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 10:03 AM~13117782
> *Why don't u stfu.....:uh:
> *


500 kit for lac....2000 kit for 60. you stfu


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2009, 10:07 AM~13117812
> *500 kit for lac....2000 kit for 60. you stfu
> *


So...*****....aint nobody tell u to go buy a rare 1960 vert......like dat shit tight o somethin.....:uh:





Shoulda just bought 10 gbody buckets wit switches n u wouldn't have that problem........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2009, 11:17 AM~13117439
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> you a dayum fool!!!  :biggrin:
> *


seen a pic of your primo rey, mofo still looks the same minus the mullet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 11:47 AM~13117655
> *Hey...stfu....free drinks pootoee since ima be doing some of da djing..........
> 1960 called......said it feels naked without a conti kit......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 26 2009, 10:22 AM~13117914
> *:uh:
> *


Yea...same face I made....my boy went and bought a whole bunch of fancy expensive equipment.....n now thinks he's a dj........boy don't know da difference between dora the explorer song and acdc........his plans are just to automix everything.....:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 12:32 PM~13117995
> *Yea...same face I made....my boy went and bought a whole bunch of fancy expensive equipment.....n now thinks he's a dj........boy don't know da difference between dora the explorer song and acdc........his plans are just to automix everything.....:ugh:
> *


that my friend is why the art of real dj's went to shit. people trainwrecking music and playing "pre-recorded" mixes while faking the funk behind the system.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 26 2009, 10:37 AM~13118035
> *that my friend is why the art of real dj's went to shit.  people trainwrecking music and playing "pre-recorded" mixes while faking the funk behind the system.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I knew a guy who would re-play all the B96 party mixes and act like he was the man at house parties........ahahahahaha :roflmao: 

Somehow got a gig at a real club and was fired the same night....ahahahaha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 26 2009, 10:37 AM~13118035
> *that my friend is why the art of real dj's went to shit.  people trainwrecking music and playing "pre-recorded" mixes while faking the funk behind the system.
> *


Yea when I went to his house and was hearing him do wat he do I remembered the lil dj off topic arguement we had.....so unfortunately I gota go save his ass.....we djed for like 6 hours last week......I did a good 4 and a half of them hours....while he just looked on........***** wanted to play some pop lock it drop it right after some metallica????? Trippin...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 10:52 AM~13118171
> *Yea when I went to his house and was hearing him do wat he do I remembered the lil dj off topic arguement we had.....so unfortunately I gota go save his ass.....we djed for like 6 hours last week......I did a good 4 and a half of them hours....while he just looked on........***** wanted to play some pop lock it drop it right after some metallica????? Trippin...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2009, 11:00 AM~13118251
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Wa u wana come to mija??? Ill buy u da milwaukes best u like shawty............


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 08:44 AM~13117231
> *Ha......wit all them car seats in there you lucky that u barely fit in there lol
> *


 :0 ima buy a bigger van.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Just buy a bigger lac


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

or buy deeeeeezzzzzz nnnuuttttzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 12:52 PM~13118171
> *Yea when I went to his house and was hearing him do wat he do I remembered the lil dj off topic arguement we had.....so unfortunately I gota go save his ass.....we djed for like 6 hours last week......I did a good 4 and a half of them hours....while he just looked on........***** wanted to play some pop lock it drop it right after some metallica????? Trippin...
> *


takes more than 4 hours to know how to rock the tables.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 11:00 AM~13117761
> *Koo...yea mainly cuz of him...I been there acouple times b4 ...plus I believe the suckets...I mean rockets playing tonight...so can catch da game also
> *


LOL!! yea they playing tonight.  

yal gonna be dj-in while the games on?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2009, 12:48 PM~13119201
> *LOL!! yea they playing tonight.
> 
> yal gonna be dj-in while the games on?
> *


He starts at 9.......till 2am...don't know wat time da game start??


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Im lookin 4 a plaque work place anyone know 1 in houston ? Or zumwhere else thanx


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2009, 11:57 AM~13118767
> *or buy deeeeeezzzzzz nnnuuttttzzzzzzz  :biggrin:
> *


how bout u buy som pliers 2 pull my foot out ur azz..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2009, 12:48 PM~13119201
> *LOL!! yea they playing tonight.
> 
> yal gonna be dj-in while the games on?
> *


Dam...and were playing the cavs....... automatic loss...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461682


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 26 2009, 01:47 PM~13119654
> *Im lookin 4 a plaque work place anyone know 1 in houston ? Or zumwhere else thanx
> *


Hit up JUSTDEEZ for a cad design of what you want. Then holla at me I can hook you up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 03:19 PM~13119941
> *Dam...and were playing the cavs....... automatic loss...
> *


true....might as well stay my ass home.  LOL!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 26 2009, 02:54 PM~13120274
> *Hit up JUSTDEEZ for a cad design of what you want. Then holla at me I can hook you up.
> *


Im trying 2 make more plaques for my carblub u know any place?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2009, 10:07 AM~13117812
> *500 kit for lac....2000 kit for 60. you stfu
> *


*LAST TIME I CHECKED BUMPER KITS ARE GOING FOR $850 BRAND NEW.... *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 26 2009, 12:48 PM~13119201
> *LOL!! yea they playing tonight.
> 
> yal gonna be dj-in while the games on?
> *


empty yo pm box yo :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 26 2009, 01:54 PM~13119704
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 26 2009, 04:37 PM~13121136
> *LAST TIME I CHECKED BUMPER KITS ARE GOING FOR $850 BRAND NEW....
> *


Just gota be patient n wait for livlacs to make his yearly bumperkit trip


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 26 2009, 05:42 PM~13121188
> *:uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 26 2009, 01:37 PM~13119116
> *takes more than 4 hours to know how to rock the tables.
> *


What battle of the djs lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Feb 26 2009, 07:42 PM~13121670
> *What battle of the djs lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 26 2009, 06:38 PM~13121151
> *empty yo pm box yo  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 26 2009, 01:52 PM~13119685
> *how bout u buy som pliers 2 pull my foot out ur azz..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sounds like u have a little foot.. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 26 2009, 06:04 PM~13121848
> *:uh:
> *


Ha you should prank call my boy bout some dj battle type shit talk all dj lingo to em see wat he say lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 08:18 PM~13121976
> *Ha you should prank call my boy bout some dj battle type shit talk all dj lingo to em see wat he say lol
> *


nah, i don't even fk with my shit anymore. all stacked up waiting for the 10 yr old to get interest in it and start messing with the records.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 10:15 PM~13113844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13112476
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 05:02 PM~13121370
> *Just gota be patient n wait for livlacs to make his yearly bumperkit trip
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 25 2009, 09:15 PM~13113844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

I've seen this shit done in Houston....Check out this video... :0 :0 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdtLTyNOB0A


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Watch this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VLNNwiKvlE&feature=related


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne.....ROCKETS DID DA DAM THANG!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*


*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*











*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403


************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2009, 08:51 PM~13123533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SPAM....:ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 09:38 PM~13123357
> *Mayne.....ROCKETS DID DA DAM THANG!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 26 2009, 11:43 PM~13124717
> *:thumbsup:
> *


que onda homie????? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 26 2009, 11:46 PM~13124763
> *que onda homie????? :biggrin:
> *


Whats up bro? Seems like there is not enough hours in the day! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 26 2009, 11:56 PM~13124941
> *Whats up bro? Seems like there is not enough hours in the day! :cheesy:
> *


That's no lie..... :biggrin: I'm supposed to be asleep by now.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 12:41 AM~13125448
> *That's no lie..... :biggrin:  I'm supposed to be asleep by now.
> *


HA! I aint slept since...Ah hell dont even remember :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 01:41 AM~13125448
> *That's no lie..... :biggrin:  I'm supposed to be asleep by now.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 27 2009, 12:47 AM~13125501
> *HA! I aint slept since...Ah hell dont even remember :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 12:52 AM~13125556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 27 2009, 12:56 AM~13125587
> *:happysad:
> *


  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 09:38 PM~13123357
> *Mayne.....ROCKETS DID DA DAM THANG!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


they sure the hell did. i didnt think they were gonna pull it off last night. good win.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 27 2009, 07:07 AM~13126866
> *they sure the hell did. i didnt think they were gonna pull it off last night. good win.
> *


Yea they surprised da shit out of me.......man n did u see yao gettin all up lebron james shit??? He dunked all over his ass then blocked him !!!!!

Dats about da crunkest shit yao ever done lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 08:31 AM~13126999
> *Yea they surprised da shit out of me.......man n did u see yao gettin all up lebron james shit??? He dunked all over his ass then blocked him !!!!!
> 
> Dats about da crunkest shit yao ever done lol
> *


yao was acting a fool last night!! i was trippin cause i hadnt seen him play like that in awhile! LOL!!

how was it last night? i was fkin tired after i got home so i jus chilled.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 27 2009, 07:41 AM~13127052
> *yao was acting a fool last night!! i was trippin cause i hadnt seen him play like that in awhile! LOL!!
> 
> how was it last night? i was fkin tired after i got home so i jus chilled.
> *


It was aight...kinda dead...being dat the rodeo cookoff shit started so everybody ou there.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 09:33 AM~13127405
> *It was aight...kinda dead...being dat the rodeo cookoff shit started so everybody ou there.....
> *


yea my girl wanted me to go up there with her too....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 10:33 AM~13127405
> *It was aight...kinda dead...being dat the rodeo cookoff shit started so everybody ou there.....
> *


what joint is this?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 09:20 AM~13127765
> *what joint is this?
> *


Sports bar called fat tuesdays on beltway n west rd.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13127840
> *Sports bar called fat tuesdays on beltway n west rd.....
> *


kind of far for me. when are you going to come visit Tu Padre Buey?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INIMITABLE, *2000 TOWNCAR*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 27 2009, 08:07 AM~13126866
> *they sure the hell did. i didnt think they were gonna pull it off last night. good win.
> *


you ain't asked if its 5 o' clock yet? you ok?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 09:39 AM~13127917
> *kind of far for me.  when are you going to come visit Tu Padre Buey?
> *


Aint got my childsupport check yet.......u got any idea how far u live from me uncle fester????? Lol aver cuando.....maybe when u get the grand national runnin so I can go test drive it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 10:34 AM~13128403
> *Aint got my childsupport check yet.......u got any idea how far u live from me uncle fester????? Lol aver cuando.....maybe when u get the grand national runnin so I can go test drive it :biggrin:
> *


come by the house sunday need some man power to get this car off the frame


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2009, 11:46 AM~13128519
> *come by the house sunday need some man power to get this car off the frame
> *


he'll dislocate his shoulder.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 10:47 AM~13128525
> *he'll dislocate his shoulder.
> *


take quick xray and send him on his way with aspirin, thats all doctors do anyways


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2009, 11:50 AM~13128558
> *take quick xray and send him on his way with aspirin, thats all doctors do anyways
> *


yeah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 10:51 AM~13128569
> *yeah
> *


i seen a 68 fastback on 45n around tidwell area about 4am last nite....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 12:34 PM~13128403
> *Aint got my childsupport check yet.......u got any idea how far u live from me uncle fester????? Lol aver cuando.....maybe when u get the grand national runnin so I can go test drive it :biggrin:
> *


need someone to replace the valve cover gaskets. car runs, just haven't tagged it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2009, 11:53 AM~13128579
> *i seen a 68 fastback on 45n around tidwell area about 4am last nite....
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2009, 10:46 AM~13128519
> *come by the house sunday need some man power to get this car off the frame
> *


:0: :0: :0: secret project???????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:54 AM~13128591
> *need someone to replace the valve cover gaskets.  car runs, just haven't tagged it.
> *


Well watcha waitin for mija??? I might not be mikey yu L1 certified but I can strip a couple bolts here n there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 01:02 PM~13128659
> *Well watcha waitin for mija??? I might not be mikey yu L1 certified but I can strip a couple bolts here n there
> *


i got the tools, bring yourself over and replace them for me.  i don't like fkn with sh!t in the way of removing them.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need a car fax report done if anyone has an unlimited account or has acess to them for free I will pay pal you $10 for one.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 11:03 AM~13128683
> *i got the tools, bring yourself over and replace them for me.  i don't like fkn with sh!t in the way of removing them.
> *


Aight.....lemme make some time for tio fester....and ill go and fuck it up I mean fix it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 01:15 PM~13128801
> *Aight.....lemme make some time for tio fester....and ill go and fuck it up I mean fix it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 27 2009, 12:11 PM~13128755
> *I need a car fax report done if anyone has an unlimited account or has acess to them for free I will pay pal you $10 for one.
> *


 :uh: quit being cheap & pay the $30


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 27 2009, 01:54 PM~13129150
> *:uh:  quit being cheap & pay the $30
> *


Fuck that its for a car I am selling not one I am buying. I just want to know what car fax says because buyers keeep asking for the VIN so they can run a carfax. It must not say anything bad because they last two people who ran a car fax still came and checked the car out.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 12:19 PM~13128829
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 27 2009, 02:14 PM~13129313
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Feb 27 2009, 02:02 PM~13129701
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 27 2009, 03:36 PM~13129942
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 03:10 PM~13130214
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :uh: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 27 2009, 04:13 PM~13130231
> *:angry:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Feb 27 2009, 03:36 PM~13129942
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://boards.radio-info.com/smf/index.php...c,121468.0.html

party 93.3 is no more!!! the station flipping today or tomorrow!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 04:38 PM~13130899
> *http://boards.radio-info.com/smf/index.php...c,121468.0.html
> 
> party 93.3 is no more!!! the station flipping today or tomorrow!
> *



you know that fool bought a house and cars on our money latin? instead of paying medical bills like he was suppose to 



wtf man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 27 2009, 05:39 PM~13130909
> *you know that fool bought a house and cars on our money latin? instead of paying medical bills like he was suppose to
> wtf man
> *


?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 04:40 PM~13130921
> *?
> *


that cocksucker supposedly put some cash on a house and bought a cadillac on that donated money


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: HTOWNAUTOTECH

Mikey Yu comin for Devious! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 04:38 PM~13130899
> *http://boards.radio-info.com/smf/index.php...c,121468.0.html
> 
> party 93.3 is no more!!! the station flipping today or tomorrow!
> *


half the time all i got was static anyway.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 06:21 PM~13131308
> *half the time all i got was static anyway.
> *


i stopped listening to 104.9 when they got rid of their top dj mixer aka short dog. only person that would drop old school hits in his mix. towards the end the other dj's would try to do the same but their mixes were choppy and not clean.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 08:32 PM~13132921
> *i stopped listening to 104.9 when they got rid of their top dj mixer aka short dog.  only person that would drop old school hits in his mix.  towards the end the other dj's would try to do the same but their mixes were choppy and not clean.
> *


x2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

jack fm


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 07:36 PM~13132956
> *jack fm
> *


Ipod


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 09:48 PM~13133077
> *Ipod
> *


97.1 country legends :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 08:48 PM~13133077
> *Ipod
> *


 i don't do any "walking" but it plugs into pioneer in capala.


----------



## chore77 (Jan 29, 2009)

106.9 THE POINT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 07:51 PM~13133098
> *97.1 country legends  :ugh:
> *


:uh: ...98.5 la raza!!!!!!!!! young uti paisa be having me doing la quebradita in da morning....:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

94.5 The Buzz :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 07:52 PM~13133113
> *    i don't do any "walking" but it plugs into pioneer in capala.
> 
> 
> ...


I get bored of my ipod after a while tho....wish I had xm radio at work but that shit just as watered down as regular radio now...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 27 2009, 07:58 PM~13133178
> *94.5 The Buzz :biggrin:
> *


Them fuckers too....always saying brand new music...and shits like a year old....plus that ***** rod ryans voice gets on my fuckin nerves!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 10:02 PM~13133205
> *Them fuckers too....always saying brand new music...and shits like a year old....plus that ***** rod ryans voice gets on my fuckin nerves!!!
> *


99.1 :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

107.9 LOS SABADOS DE COMPLACENCIA CABRONES :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

MIX 96.5 The New "GAY" Hits :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 09:02 PM~13133205
> *Them fuckers too....always saying brand new music...and shits like a year old....plus that ***** rod ryans voice gets on my fuckin nerves!!!
> *


i fk'n hate all dj's.. wish they'd just shut the fk up and play some music. ****** love hearing themselves talk i guess.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 10:06 PM~13133246
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sure he's listening to pepito in that trokita.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 27 2009, 10:06 PM~13133249
> *MIX 96.5 The New "GAY" Hits :roflmao:
> *


1st you pm'ed me that you wanted me to karaoke you, now this? what's up with the younger generation???? :burn:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 07:57 PM~13133169
> *:uh: ...98.5 la raza!!!!!!!!! young uti paisa be having me doing la quebradita in da morning....:biggrin:
> *


mas chuntaro que la chingada :uh: , :biggrin: with their duranguense especial :barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 08:06 PM~13133244
> *107.9 LOS SABADOS DE COMPLACENCIA CABRONES :0  :biggrin:
> *


La hora de los reyes 98.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 10:09 PM~13133284
> *mas chuntaro que la chingada :uh: , :biggrin: with their duranguense especial :barf:
> *


now you see why he loves tubas. :thumbsdown:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 08:09 PM~13133288
> *La hora de los reyes 98.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:08 PM~13133279
> *1st you pm'ed me that you wanted me to karaoke you, now this?  what's up with the younger generation????  :burn:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 08:09 PM~13133284
> *mas chuntaro que la chingada :uh: , :biggrin: with their duranguense especial :barf:
> *


Puro pinche pon pon pon pon......feel like I'm listening to myself play da tube back in the days.....:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 10:11 PM~13133308
> *Puro pinche pon pon pon pon......feel like I'm listening to myself play da tube back in the days.....:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 08:08 PM~13133279
> *1st you pm'ed me that you wanted me to karaoke you, now this?  what's up with the younger generation????  :burn:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ragalac hustlin'


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 09:11 PM~13133308
> *Puro pinche pon pon pon pon......feel like I'm listening to myself play da tube back in the days.....:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 09:12 PM~13133323
> *ragalac hustlin'
> 
> 
> ...


stupid.. 



someone tell that ***** the belt suppose to match the boots.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 09:11 PM~13133308
> *Puro pinche pon pon pon pon......feel like I'm listening to myself play da tuba back in the days.....:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 08:11 PM~13133308
> *Puro pinche pon pon pon pon......feel like I'm listening to myself play da tube back in the days.....:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , what about the fucking comercial about tarjeta de llamada , they sing all stupid :uh: :uh: :banghead: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 08:17 PM~13133367
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , what about the  fucking comercial about tarjeta de llamada , they sing all stupid :uh:  :uh:  :banghead:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol...yea they play some bullshit...but beats da hell out of listening tp annoying ass pepito for 5hours n 1 song gets played during the whole morning show...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 08:12 PM~13133323
> *ragalac hustlin'
> 
> 
> ...


No seas mamon....:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 08:48 PM~13133077
> *Ipod
> *


yea i got my 80g

but dont have a car stereo to plug it up too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 10:14 PM~13133338
> *stupid..
> someone tell that ***** the belt suppose to match the boots.
> *


he's a confused paisa


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 08:32 PM~13133526
> *yea i got my 80g
> 
> but dont have a car stereo to plug it up too
> *


Fm modulator  might not sound super clear but it'll do da jjob


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 10:40 PM~13133645
> *:dunno:
> *


nasa engineer, how can you assist us on how to hook up a hard drive to your car stereo?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 09:36 PM~13133592
> *Fm modulator  might not sound super clear but it'll do da jjob
> *


tried it and it sucked


thinking about getting a old school tape deck and use the cassette with wire plug...like back in the day when we would plug up our portable cd player
**before your time** :biggrin: 

it works with no static and clear sound


or just upgrade car stereo :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 08:29 PM~13133494
> *Lol...yea they play some bullshit...but beats da hell out of listening tp annoying ass pepito for 5hours n 1 song gets played during the whole morning show...
> *


yeah all the fuching stations have their stupid show in the morning, fuck that :angry: .. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 08:43 PM~13133691
> *tried it and it sucked
> thinking about getting a old school tape deck and use the cassette with wire plug...like back in the day when we would plug up our portable cd player
> **before your time** :biggrin:
> ...


Yea how bout just an upgraded stereo...:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 09:32 PM~13133526
> *yea i got my 80g
> 
> but dont have a car stereo to plug it up too
> *


i got a fosgate for sale. plays dvd/mp3 and has aux port in back. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 10:43 PM~13133691
> *tried it and it sucked
> thinking about getting a old school tape deck and use the cassette with wire plug...like back in the day when we would plug up our portable cd player
> **before your time** :biggrin:
> ...


post pic of pioneer in the chevy


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 10:53 PM~13133802
> *i got a fosgate for sale.  plays dvd/mp3 and has aux port in back.  :biggrin:
> *


This one


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que rollo loco :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 09:43 PM~13133691
> *tried it and it sucked
> thinking about getting a old school tape deck and use the cassette with wire plug...like back in the day when we would plug up our portable cd player
> **before your time** :biggrin:
> ...


***** you still have radio that plays tapes? bet its a pullout with the handle :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 10:00 PM~13133890
> ****** you still have radio that plays tapes?  bet its a pullout with the handle  :uh:
> *


i have the factory radio...plus i have a kenwood, and a JVC chameleon :cheesy: 

but nah i have a pioneere that plays MP3s


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13133645
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 09:41 PM~13133661
> *nasa engineer, how can you assist us on how to hook up a hard drive to your car stereo?
> *


You need to get a 7.5GB, 22kwatt, full titanium coated, digitaly programmable, infrared sensing, central hub rerouter to make them work. In other words.Apiece of cake... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 09:53 PM~13133802
> *i got a fosgate for sale.  plays dvd/mp3 and has aux port in back.  :biggrin:
> *


***** i dont want that flea market shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 27 2009, 09:59 PM~13133877
> *This one
> 
> 
> ...


no, but close..

this one, mp3/dvd/aux in rear. black chrome face. 










this is one in capala.. only thing that sucks is you can only plug in an mp3 player with face folded down. (look where is says mosfet, right under that is plug in)


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 11:02 PM~13133929
> *this is one in capala..   only thing that sucks is you can only plug in an mp3 player with face folded down.   (look where is says mosfet, right under that is plug in)
> 
> 
> ...


wish I had that one 
I only have this one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 27 2009, 10:01 PM~13133914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****, that fosgate is OG NIB namsayin'


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 10:06 PM~13133980
> *yeah but you have to burn the mp3s.      thats old skoo already.    keep up *****.
> 
> *


  

if anyone got one, or one falls in their lap :biggrin: .....let me know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 10:07 PM~13133994
> *
> 
> if anyone got one, or one falls in their lap :biggrin: .....let me know
> *


i'll do $200 for the fosgate. rear aux port, you can plug in your ipod.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 10:09 PM~13134007
> *i'll do $200 for the fosgate. rear aux port, you can plug in your ipod.
> *


 :uh: :twak: 

how bout i go to kings and get it for $40 plus a free set of 6x9s


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 27 2009, 09:59 PM~13133879
> *que rollo loco  :0
> *


que onda Homie?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 10:10 PM~13134028
> *:uh:  :twak:
> 
> how bout i go to kings and get it for $40 plus a free set of 6x9s
> *


good luck finding one like this. fosgate got out of head unit game years ago.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 10:13 PM~13134058
> *good luck finding one like this.  fosgate got out of head unit game years ago.
> *


hmmmm....wonder why :uh: 


i'll stick to pioneer :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=61674

hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 10:02 PM~13133922
> *You need to get a 7.5GB, 22kwatt, full titanium coated, digitaly programmable, infrared sensing, central hub rerouter to make them work. In other words.Apiece of cake... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 10:15 PM~13134085
> *hmmmm....wonder why :uh:
> i'll stick to pioneer :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 27 2009, 10:15 PM~13134090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You're a genius Homie...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 11:02 PM~13133922
> *You need to get a 7.5GB, 22kwatt, full titanium coated, digitaly programmable, infrared sensing, central hub rerouter to make them work. In other words.Apiece of cake... :biggrin:
> *


by your input, i suggest we use a516 gr. 70 steel for the framing of the structure and some trusses to strengthen the weak points of it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 10:21 PM~13134133
> *You're a genius Homie...... :biggrin:
> *


I need a new bucket so let me know I got cash money! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 27 2009, 11:22 PM~13134149
> *I need a new bucket so let me know I got cash money! :biggrin:
> *


all his buckets are NASA aeronautical engineered. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:23 PM~13134157
> *all his buckets are NASA aeronautical engineered.  :biggrin:
> *


i want one that flys :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 27 2009, 11:24 PM~13134168
> *i want one that flys  :0
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:23 PM~13134157
> *all his buckets are NASA aeronautical engineered.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:26 PM~13134177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Which one are you Latin? The one pedaling or the one on the handlebars? :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:26 PM~13134177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 11:29 PM~13134216
> *Which one are you Latin? The one pedaling or the one on the handlebars? :roflmao:
> *


i'm the one pedalling. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i got this one in tha chevy ipod and bluetooth ready :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 27 2009, 10:29 PM~13134217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there's the original Bubbletop 
Impala....... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2009, 11:35 PM~13134263
> *0ENHPsEpZk
> *


the invisible youtube video?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:31 PM~13134232
> *i'm the one pedalling.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF????? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 11:37 PM~13134283
> *WTF????? :roflmao:
> *


puro pinche rio bravo, tamaulipas "la roll" musica. LOL


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

I feel like jamming to some old school Pegasso or Topaz. Them dudes jammed.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 09:29 PM~13134216
> *Which one are you Latin? The one pedaling or the one on the handlebars? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 10:40 PM~13134305
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Como ves bro??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 09:31 PM~13134232
> *i'm the one pedalling.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 11:43 PM~13134338
> *wtf :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and i thought paisas only made narco movies :dunno:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:22 PM~13134140
> *by your input, i suggest we use a516 gr. 70 steel for the framing of the structure and some trusses to strengthen the weak points of it.
> *


That's exactly what i was thinking....We can get Boiler to weld them.. :biggrin: Or if not i'm certified in JB Weld....That's what we use on the Columbia.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 09:46 PM~13134365
> *and i thought paisas only made narco movies  :dunno:
> *


lol, such as good coordination que traen los vatos :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 09:48 PM~13134393
> *That's exactly what i was thinking....We can get Boiler to weld them.. :biggrin:
> *


sure, once i fully learn heliarc :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 11:49 PM~13134394
> *lol, such as good coordination que traen los vatos :biggrin:
> *


some were fly like a white guy.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 10:50 PM~13134406
> *sure, once i fully learn heliarc :biggrin:
> *


Nombre vato.. Stick rod will work good. Nomas le echamos chingoss de Arc Start Fluidd.. :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:51 PM~13134414
> *some were fly like a white guy.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8 you mean like this guero?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 11:52 PM~13134428
> *Nombre vato.. Stick rod will work good. Nomas le echamos chingoss de Arc Start Fluidd.. :biggrin:
> *


don't forget to bring some *air bolts* lol


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> don't forget to bring some *air bolts* lol
> [/quote :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 09:52 PM~13134428
> *Nombre vato.. Stick rod will work good. Nomas le echamos chingoss de Arc Start Fluidd.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hrnybrneyz?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 27 2009, 09:54 PM~13134446
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8 you mean like this guero?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:58 PM~13134481
> *hrnybrneyz?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

(


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2009, 12:20 AM~13134690
> *(youtube)KpiY999wHTM(youtube)
> *


aisafailz:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 10:20 PM~13134690
> *(
> *


Fail....es contrachuntaros wey!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:21 PM~13134692
> *aisafailz:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: whats up with all the drama on off topic, seems like fools can;t get off homeboys dick :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2009, 10:20 PM~13134690
> *(
> *


1 more day till your boy da baby bull gets his ass fucked off!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 10:23 PM~13134714
> *1 more day till your boy da baby bull gets his ass fucked off!!!!
> *


he looks confident and he should , hes fighting at home, but marquez is very sharp, one of the best in my list, IF NOT THE BEST


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2009, 12:22 AM~13134709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: whats up with all the drama on off topic, seems like fools can;t get off homeboys dick :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2009, 12:26 AM~13134744
> *he looks confident and he should , hes fighting at home, but marquez is very sharp, one of the best in my list, IF NOT THE BEST
> *


you going to the fight? i was offered vip passes to it but had to pass on them. la wife anda enojada, don't know why? :dunno: 


layitlow you think???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:29 PM~13134781
> *you going to the fight?  i was offered vip passes to it but had to pass on them.  la wife anda enojada, don't know why?  :dunno:
> layitlow you think???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: .........naw, maybe too much buick magazine reading :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2009, 12:34 AM~13134835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: .........naw, maybe too much buick magazine reading :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:12 PM~13133323
> *ragalac hustlin'
> 
> 
> ...


homie is gotta bring out dat caddy out some how! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2009, 11:53 AM~13128579
> *i seen a 68 fastback on 45n around tidwell area about 4am last nite....
> *


a black one?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 27 2009, 05:42 PM~13130941
> *that cocksucker supposedly put some cash on a house and bought a cadillac  on that donated money
> *


 :dunno: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 27 2009, 10:15 PM~13134085
> *hmmmm....wonder why :uh:
> i'll stick to pioneer :biggrin:
> *


x2. had the one devious posted and now have a 4900 in dash on the mc


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2009, 12:59 PM~13128631
> *:0: :0: :0: secret project???????
> *


yeah hes gotta put his new fully wrapped frame , i seen it its nice!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2009, 12:46 PM~13128519
> *come by the house sunday need some man power to get this car off the frame
> *


I SEEN UR NEW WRAPPED FRAME GETTING READY FOR COATING I HEARD......ITS BAD!!!! :biggrin:  LM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 27 2009, 11:56 PM~13135625
> *I SEEN UR NEW WRAPPED FRAME GETTING READY FOR COATING I HEARD......ITS BAD!!!! :biggrin:   LM
> *


not me...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2009, 02:03 AM~13135674
> *not me...
> *


NOT WHAT I HEARD....... SO I SEE U BOUGHT A FRAME ALREADY DONE..... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 28 2009, 12:14 AM~13135740
> *NOT WHAT I HEARD....... SO I SEE U BOUGHT A FRAME ALREADY DONE..... :cheesy:
> *


no sir not me.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Feb 28 2009, 12:52 AM~13135587
> *yeah hes gotta put his new fully wrapped frame , i seen it its nice!!!!!
> *


damn, man ain't even done with the car..and you looking for excuses already?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2009, 12:43 AM~13135895
> *no sir not me.
> *


U buyin secret frames without my permission mija????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

NEW DATE AND RAFFLE GIVE AWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 28 2009, 10:22 AM~13137394
> *switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 28 2009, 11:22 AM~13137394
> *switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Las peliculas de Cantinflas nunca pasan de moda.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 28 2009, 12:22 PM~13137394
> *switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


going to meet thomas later today, you want to meet up? let's do lunch, i got this.


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't forget, Lety's birthday is tonight at Buffalo Fred's.... Ladies wear your hoochie clothes =)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Feb 28 2009, 12:32 PM~13138285
> *Don't forget, Lety's birthday is tonight at Buffalo Fred's.... Ladies wear your hoochie clothes =)
> *


buffalo freds mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2009, 09:09 AM~13137022
> *U  buyin secret frames without my permission mija????
> *


naw it aint my frame. :uh:


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2009, 12:38 PM~13138338
> *buffalo freds mayne
> *


I wonder if Danny's woman will be there :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr+Feb 28 2009, 01:32 PM~13138285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****, you still banned after last nite. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Feb 28 2009, 01:40 PM~13138350
> *I onder if Danny's woman will be there  :0
> *


keep ondering :uh:


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2009, 12:41 PM~13138367
> *keep ondering  :uh:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Feb 28 2009, 01:43 PM~13138376
> *:guns:
> *


oh, and i dont think i know lety. or you. so doubt imma go to BF's


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2009, 12:45 PM~13138385
> *oh, and i dont think i know lety is.  or you.  so doubt imma go to BF's
> *


Its all good homie... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Feb 28 2009, 01:47 PM~13138394
> *Its all good homie... :uh:
> *


they aint got karaoke either.


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2009, 12:48 PM~13138402
> *they aint got karaoke either.
> *


I know how badly you wanted to sing "Like a Virgin" too...damn...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Feb 28 2009, 01:49 PM~13138414
> *I know how badly you wanted to sing "Like a Virgin" too...damn...
> *


no shit :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2009, 01:51 PM~13138422
> *mayne
> *


 :uh: fuck you jack


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 11:29 PM~13134781
> *you going to the fight?  i was offered vip passes to it but had to pass on them.  la wife anda enojada, don't know why?  :dunno:
> layitlow you think???
> *


My primo got me a couple of tickets..... So vamos a ir yo i mi vieja.  What did you do to piss off your wife Homey?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2009, 10:42 AM~13137545
> *going to meet thomas later today, you want to meet up?  let's do lunch, i got this.
> *


 :uh: cahle mija estaba busy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 28 2009, 03:01 PM~13139081
> *
> *


nombre bro, ya estas addicted to layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2009, 04:02 PM~13139088
> *nombre bro, ya estas addicted to layitlow :biggrin:
> *


 Ya se....... :biggrin: ...that's not good....Hey pero tu tambien, no? :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2009, 04:02 PM~13139088
> *nombre bro, ya estas addicted to layitlow :biggrin:
> *


Es como Crack... :420: :420:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 28 2009, 03:07 PM~13139111
> *Ya se....... :biggrin: ...that's not good....Hey pero tu tambien, no? :biggrin:
> *


lol, ... yeah :angry: , i need to make another frame to get off lil :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 27 2009, 10:29 PM~13134781
> *you going to the fight?  i was offered vip passes to it but had to pass on them.  la wife anda enojada, don't know why?  :dunno:
> layitlow you think???
> *


i'll be at the fight tonight! front section


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

car getting ready for paint :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2009, 05:36 PM~13139599
> *car getting ready for paint :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


you ain't gotta lie to kick it. anyway, you coming thru again 2nite?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2009, 04:36 PM~13139599
> *car getting ready for paint :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 28 2009, 06:45 PM~13139999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  paint had its good 2 year run..but it already had a bunch of dings from working on it, and was time to refresh it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2009, 06:45 PM~13139999
> *anyway, you coming thru again 2nite?
> *


i might, if you sing some Aerosmith :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2009, 06:26 PM~13140266
> *dropping off next week with master painter Walt :biggrin:
> paint had its good 2 year run..but it already had a bunch of dings from working on it, and was time to refresh it
> *


i guess i can go ahead and use that left overs now..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 28 2009, 07:12 PM~13140168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch, most of the time you run out of materials


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2009, 07:14 PM~13140561
> *keep practicing, maybe next time you'll get shot at repainting it.
> dream on!!
> bitch, most of the time you run out of materials
> *


yea ok.. keep dreaming.. and one day your ******* impala might be on the streets LIFTED.


no i always have enough material... i keep shit stocked up..
i actually saved his left overs for touch ups.. but now i can go ahead and use it for some patterns


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2009, 09:07 PM~13140934
> *yea ok.. keep dreaming.. and one day your ******* impala might be on the streets LIFTED.
> no i always have enough material... i keep shit stocked up..
> i actually saved his left overs for touch ups.. but now i can go ahead and use it for some patterns
> *


didn't that man pay for the materials? i aint trying to say nothing i'm just sayin namsayin'


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Feb 28 2009, 01:32 PM~13138285
> *Don't forget, Lety's birthday is tonight at Buffalo Fred's.... Ladies wear your hoochie clothes =)
> *


 :wave: :wave: whats up lety, Hey girl hope you're having a blast at your party. My husband (Wizard) told me tooooooo late and he is working late everyday. drink a few beers on me. HAPPPPPY BIRTHDDDDAAAYYY


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 28 2009, 09:07 PM~13140934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA THEM SUCKASS HTOWN BOYS GOT THEY ASS MOLLYWOPPED TONIGHT!!!!!! 


MAYNE I TOLD EVERYBODY THEM ****** WEREN'T WORTH A SHIT..............


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2009, 10:10 PM~13141854
> *HAHAHAHAHA THEM SUCKASS HTOWN BOYS GOT THEY ASS MOLLYWOPPED TONIGHT!!!!!!
> MAYNE I TOLD EVERYBODY THEM ****** WEREN'T WORTH A SHIT..............
> *


I KNEW THE GREAT MARQUEZ WAS TOO MUCH 4 EL TORITO


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn yaw huston boy got knocked the FUCK OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 28 2009, 04:36 PM~13139599
> *car getting ready for paint :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


who u take it to after all


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 28 2009, 10:37 PM~13142062
> *who u take it to after all
> *


DEEZZZZ NUTZZZ!!!!!!!!!!






:biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Feb 28 2009, 11:37 PM~13142062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Just got home from being at the Toyota Center. Man poor Diaz he put up a damn good fight but got knocked out in the end.............  It was a damn good fight though.....Then after the fight these fools got into a bigass fight in the lobby. Chingao you can't get a bunch of Mexicans together without some shit going down. :no:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2009, 11:16 PM~13141902
> *I KNEW THE GREAT MARQUEZ WAS TOO MUCH 4 EL TORITO
> *


 :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Hey Boiler you need to go to sleep Bro................. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 1 2009, 01:40 AM~13143001
> *Hey Boiler you need to go to sleep Bro................. :biggrin:
> *


NAH, WE R drinking it up rite now hehe :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2009, 02:42 AM~13143009
> *NAH, WE R drinking it up rite now hehe :biggrin:
> *


Damn! Too cold for that shit Bro......Where are you?
My cousin wanted to go to Emiliano's after the fight. I told him Fuck that shit too cold. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 1 2009, 01:45 AM~13143015
> *Damn! Too cold for that shit Bro......Where are you?
> My cousin wanted to go to Emiliano's after the fight. I told him Fuck that shit too cold. :biggrin:
> *


casa, casa casa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey big pimp, man them fools were askin about u last nite


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 28 2009, 11:37 PM~13142062
> *who u take it to after all
> *


this guy on the Westside of town....


he's painted the 61 from Individuals - Houston








real cool cat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2009, 11:54 AM~13144125
> *this guy on the Westside of town....
> he's painted the 61 from Individuals - Houston
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 1 2009, 02:52 AM~13142847
> *Just got home from being at the Toyota Center. Man poor Diaz he put up a damn good fight but got knocked out in the end.............   It was a damn good fight though.....Then after the fight these fools got into a bigass fight in the lobby. Chingao you can't get a bunch of Mexicans together without some shit going down. :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2009, 03:42 AM~13143009
> *NAH, WE R drinking it up rite now hehe :biggrin:
> *


BOILER alias EL BORRACHIN!


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

hey guys...random fact... as of 4am no more 93.3


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Mar 1 2009, 12:25 PM~13144573
> *hey guys...random fact... as of 4am no more 93.3
> *


 :uh: who gives a fuck


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

McHam
:uh: :uh: :uh:  
BIG C :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 1 2009, 10:54 AM~13144125
> *this guy on the Westside of town....
> he's painted the 61 from Individuals - Houston
> 
> ...


i hope they leave that 61 the way it is with those cragars


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 1 2009, 02:47 PM~13145444
> *i hope they leave that 61 the way it is with those cragars
> *


  nevermind just saw the shit where the battery rack will go


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 1 2009, 02:11 PM~13145246
> *:uh:  who gives a fuck
> *


deeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz .... you know


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2009, 02:58 PM~13145500
> *deeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz .... you know
> *



shut up fart sniffer :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 1 2009, 03:02 PM~13145519
> *shut up fart sniffer :uh:
> *


oh no!!! ghosts are here!!!

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2009, 03:03 PM~13145529
> *oh no!!! ghosts are here!!!
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *





:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2009, 02:58 PM~13145500
> *deeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzz .... you know
> *


you must have some nice nuts to understand that retard ass shit


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 1 2009, 03:06 PM~13145543
> *you must have some nice nuts to understand that retard ass shit
> *



nope, but he drinks on nice nuts.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 1 2009, 03:08 PM~13145553
> *nope, but he drinks on nice nuts.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 1 2009, 03:03 PM~13145529
> *oh no!!! ghosts are here!!!
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


X2


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 1 2009, 11:38 AM~13144352
> *BOILER alias EL BORRACHIN!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 1 2009, 02:49 PM~13145783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 1 2009, 03:35 PM~13145699
> *:uh:
> *


What's up Homie? :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2009, 03:50 PM~13145793
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Oye Bro tas pesado!!!!! You're already on here. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 1 2009, 09:46 AM~13143827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your neighbors caught me taking piss in front of their house. but all they said was "damn your hung". 

oh. and 15 minutes later that brawd was pulled out car at gunpoint left at [email protected] to find her own way. 



> _Originally posted by WeGoBikesJr_@Mar 1 2009, 12:25 PM~13144573
> *hey guys...random fact... as of 4am no more 93.3
> *


say it ain't so :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

last nite's song list. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 1 2009, 04:42 PM~13146436
> *last nite's song list.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: you fucking gay singing that shit gordo :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 1 2009, 05:55 PM~13146512
> *:uh:  :uh: you fucking gay singing that shit gordo  :cheesy:
> *


what can i say, i like to romance the bitches.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 1 2009, 04:55 PM~13146518
> *what can i say, i like to romance the bitches.
> *


learn some of my mojo shit so i can hire you 
next time i want to impress a lady   




   :tears: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 1 2009, 06:00 PM~13146544
> *learn some of my mojo shit so i can hire you
> next time i want to impress a lady
> 
> ...


:uh: no thanks. i dont do mojo shit. but you should come thru next time, if you can get your bucket started.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 1 2009, 05:04 PM~13146575
> *:uh:  no thanks. i dont do mojo shit.  but you should come thru next time, if you can get your bucket started.
> *


 :0 :0 bucket is out of commision for now  but yea let me know


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 1 2009, 03:51 PM~13145794
> *What's up Homie?  :biggrin:
> *


nada bro, just got out the shower, was covered in clear coat :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 1 2009, 06:36 PM~13146811
> *nada bro, just got out the shower, was covered in clear coat :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: orale bro.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 1 2009, 06:55 PM~13146949
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  orale bro.....
> *


Called you bro, hit me back when you not busy.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2009, 07:04 PM~13147017
> *:ugh:
> *


PM me your number so I can call ya too! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 1 2009, 06:12 PM~13147059
> *PM me your number so I can call ya too! :cheesy:
> *


..I don't comunicate thru calls......I just text....:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM...WERE EVERYBODY AT???.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2009, 11:14 PM~13148797
> *DAM...WERE EVERYBODY AT???.....
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2009, 10:14 PM~13148797
> *DAM...WERE EVERYBODY AT???.....
> *


:wave:

im right here touching my pecker


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 1 2009, 10:53 PM~13149216
> *:wave:
> 
> im right here touching my pecker
> *


 :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 1 2009, 10:57 PM~13149272
> *:ugh: :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: i wasnt talking about a peckerwood, :happysad:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

I guess everyone went to sleep early....... :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Here's a few pics of the work i've been doing on my 63


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 1 2009, 11:40 PM~13149715
> *Here's a few pics of the work i've been doing on my 63
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 12:40 AM~13149715
> *Here's a few pics of the work i've been doing on my 63
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good bro!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 12:51 AM~13149831
> * looking good bro!
> *


que onda tony, have you seen any decent el camino doors (lh & rh) for an 83, around houston?? junkyards???


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 1 2009, 11:51 PM~13149831
> * looking good bro!
> *


Gracias Homie......Es una chinga Bro but it's worth it if you wanna have a rustfree car.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Hey Tony, remember this pic?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 12:59 AM~13149902
> *Hey Tony, remember this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


ok, i recognize tony & boiler, which one is the NASA engineer? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

were you test flying the space shuttle in this pic???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 1 2009, 11:59 PM~13149902
> *Hey Tony, remember this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


are those the same rims voiler has on his car now?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 12:04 AM~13149945
> *were you test flying the space shuttle in this pic???
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: thats an 18 wheeler


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 2 2009, 01:05 AM~13149959
> *:uh:  thats an 18 wheeler
> *


my bad beesh, mamaselo y ponle condon pinche enano mary kone.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 12:05 AM~13149967
> *my bad beesh, mamaselo y ponle condon pinche enano mary kone.
> 
> 
> ...


pics of mary kone


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 12:59 AM~13149902
> *Hey Tony, remember this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


epale esos son los locos orijinales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol......wuacha al chochi vien apretadito..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 01:04 AM~13149945
> *were you test flying the space shuttle in this pic???
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13149987


:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 01:05 AM~13149967
> *my bad beesh, mamaselo y ponle condon pinche enano mary kone.
> 
> 
> ...


PONTE CAMISA WUEY...... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 12:06 AM~13149976
> *epale esos son los locos orijinales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol......wuacha al chochi vien apretadito..... :biggrin:
> *


locos has trucks now? i seen an old man driving a silverado that had locos creations on the winshield


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 12:08 AM~13150001
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13149987
> :biggrin:
> *


oye bro tas pesado.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 01:10 AM~13150015
> *PONTE CAMISA WUEY...... :uh:
> *


no chinges con chingobling! :nono:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 12:10 AM~13150015
> *PONTE CAMISA WUEY...... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: why you gotta hate Homie?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 01:12 AM~13150040
> *:biggrin:  why you gotta hate Homie?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 01:08 AM~13150001
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13149987
> :biggrin:
> *


PEEPS DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO SOMETIMES. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*
*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*








*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403
************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 01:10 AM~13150027
> *no chinges con chingobling!  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: EL MERO MERO...............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 01:15 AM~13150069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: EL MERO MERO...............
> *


Tamale King Pin!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 01:10 AM~13150027
> *no chinges con chingobling!  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT SEE DA BOOTS. :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 01:16 AM~13150081
> *Tamale King Pin!
> *


YA SE AGUITO EL HOMITO Y SE FUE A DORMIR! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 01:19 AM~13150099
> *YA SE AGUITO EL HOMITO Y SE FUE A DORMIR! :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13150102

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i busted out laughing and woke up my wife at this comment in the link.. :angry: 

i guess it's time to go to bed before she puts me in timeout.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 12:19 AM~13150099
> *YA SE AGUITO EL HOMITO Y SE FUE A DORMIR! :biggrin:
> *


Nombre Bro........Aqui estoy....Hey ya sabes que para que te le escapes a Latin esta pero bien Cabron. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 01:21 AM~13150117
> *Nombre Bro........Aqui estoy....Hey ya sabes que para que te le escapes a Latin esta pero bien Cabron. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angel: 


time to go mimis... :wave:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 12:20 AM~13150115
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13150102
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Hey it's the light switch!!!! It's about 5' :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 01:20 AM~13150115
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13150102
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: AH SHIT THAT WAS FUNNY HOMIE>............TE WUACHO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 01:21 AM~13150117
> *Nombre Bro........Aqui estoy....Hey ya sabes que para que te le escapes a Latin esta pero bien Cabron. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ESO QUE NI QUE MI CHINGO BLING.....LOL.....U WERE GOING TO A CONCERT OH QUE????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 01:25 AM~13150149
> *ESO QUE NI QUE MI CHINGO BLING.....LOL.....U WERE GOING TO A CONCERT OH QUE????
> *


talk about a chingobling groupie... :ugh: 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 12:25 AM~13150149
> *ESO QUE NI QUE MI CHINGO BLING.....LOL.....U WERE GOING TO A CONCERT OH QUE????
> *


That was on Halloween. Ivamos para Emiliano's in Pasadena........ :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 12:04 AM~13149945
> *were you test flying the space shuttle in this pic???
> 
> 
> ...


Actually i'm behind the controls of the Columbia,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 12:12 AM~13150048
> *PEEPS DONT HAVE SHIT TO DO SOMETIMES. :biggrin:
> *


That's for sure.....You forget to make your Photobucket private and someone like Latin gets into it. Pinche Latin :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 2 2009, 12:04 AM~13149945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I1t6zQsjzYE&


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

THE NEW TATTOO!!
GOTTA REP MY HOOD!!
:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 2 2009, 06:31 AM~13151072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 2 2009, 06:31 AM~13151072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2009, 03:15 AM~13150752
> *I1t6zQsjzYE&
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2009, 02:15 AM~13150752
> *I1t6zQsjzYE&
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 2 2009, 06:31 AM~13151072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 2 2009, 10:05 AM~13151932
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2009, 06:44 PM~13147271
> *..I don't comunicate thru calls......I just text....:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 2 2009, 07:31 AM~13151072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wrong topic!!!! :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy
:uh: :uh: 








en matamoros compa :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 1 2009, 03:21 PM~13145967
> *:uh:
> your neighbors caught me taking piss in front of their house.  but all they said was "damn your hung".  oh. and 15 minutes later that brawd was pulled out car at gunpoint left at [email protected] to find her own way.
> say it ain't so  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: funniest joke u ever told


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 12:46 PM~13153630
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


WTF? what did he hit? Cyclits? you can't really tell............


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 01:46 PM~13153630
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


que rollo homie!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 12:55 PM~13153757
> *que rollo homie!
> *


Hey Tony ya ponte a trabajar Bro......Ur addicted to LIL.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 10:32 AM~13152163
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 2 2009, 01:38 PM~13153525
> *wrong topic!!!! :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
and that means what to me?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2009, 01:15 AM~13150752
> *
> *



Looks like the 68 gonna take a lil' longer to finish...

Kellogg Company K NYSE $ 38.01 

  gone down close to 6 dollars in 2 months. All the others have been good though. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 2 2009, 10:16 AM~13152614
> *:uh:
> *


Don't get all "postal" on me now.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Mar 2 2009, 11:50 AM~13153680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que pasa con la raza listo pal el pachangon del gordito o que? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 02:55 PM~13154751
> *si . com q onda saulito?
> 
> que pasa con la raza listo pal el pachangon del gordito o que? :biggrin:
> *


3-13-09 it's going down r u ready?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2009, 02:25 PM~13154936
> *3-13-09 it's going down r u ready?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 03:40 PM~13155052
> *:0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


flyer coming soon!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2009, 02:45 PM~13155098
> *flyer coming soon!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: big c and layitlow boys mayne its going down with that combo righttt derrrrruuu :yes: and at the end like :420: :420:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 03:50 PM~13155123
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: big c and layitlow boys mayne its going down with that combo righttt derrrrruuu :yes: and at the end like  :420:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 2 2009, 02:15 PM~13154479
> *
> *


Sup Homie  Got my seattracks today.....Might bolt em on in a lil bit.. :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 02:55 PM~13154751
> *si . com q onda saulito?
> 
> que pasa con la raza listo pal el pachangon del gordito o que? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir......Listo pa el pachangon.... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 04:36 PM~13155604
> *Sup Homie    Got my seattracks today.....Might bolt em on in a lil bit.. :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea time finish up the floors!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 2 2009, 01:54 PM~13154315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: shoulda seen em sat nite. man on rampage after 4 beers. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2009, 04:41 PM~13155661
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 2 2009, 04:38 PM~13155628
> *Hell yea time finish up the floors!
> *


Yes sir............. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 03:38 PM~13155622
> *Yes sir......Listo pa el pachangon.... :biggrin:
> *


    y nos vemos :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2009, 03:41 PM~13155661
> *:uh:
> naw, funding for 68 is already in place.. and as for Kellogg..    o well, patience..  patience..  besides, thats why i keep my porfolio diversiflied!    my investments(if they do pan out) will pay off big in two maybe three years.  i'm trying to have white folks money. namsayin'
> :roflmao:  shoulda seen em sat nite.  man on rampage after 4 beers.  :0
> *


Ha....4 beers??? Mayne...yea dat sound like em.......


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 2 2009, 04:45 PM~13155691
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 2 2009, 03:59 PM~13155818
> *Ha....4 beers??? Mayne...yea dat sound like em.......
> *


how many can u drink sucka u prolly get all bitter face from the smell huh


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2009, 04:35 PM~13156135
> *how many can u drink sucka u prolly get all bitter face from the smell huh
> *


Negative 1......can't even look at dat piss lookin shit........:ugh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

sic713 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 2 2009, 04:42 PM~13156224
> *Negative 1......can't even look at dat piss lookin shit........:ugh:
> *


while u bullshittin there was this fool walked in the place with his little brothers shirt on was drinking a blue drink , looked kinda like u :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2009, 04:50 PM~13156281
> *while u bullshittin there was this fool walked in the place with his little brothers shirt on was drinking a blue drink , looked kinda like u  :biggrin:
> *


Mustve been one handsome young man......:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dug up a 350 turbo trans pan chrome...if anybody want it shoot me some fruity drink money......


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 2 2009, 04:43 PM~13156229
> *sic713 :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2009, 05:51 PM~13156828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  everyone welcome to come hang out


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 07:01 PM~13156921
> *:0   everyone welcome to come hang out
> *


hit him up about getting on the guest list


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2009, 06:05 PM~13156959
> *hit him up about getting on the guest list
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: its party time +


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 07:10 PM~13156985
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: its party time +
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2009, 06:11 PM~13156990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


special guest ****** and her crew :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2009, 05:51 PM~13156828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im there :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 11:46 AM~13153630
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


hay guey que paso aqui, detalles?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 07:22 PM~13157090
> *special guest ****** and her crew  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


already told her...lmao!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 06:01 PM~13156921
> *:0   everyone welcome to come hang out
> *


if i cant wear dickies and chucks.. im stayin home.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 06:28 PM~13157145
> *if i cant wear dickies and chucks.. im stayin home.
> *


at copa cabana? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 07:28 PM~13157145
> *if i cant wear dickies and chucks.. im stayin home.
> *


u can wear chucks...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 2 2009, 06:25 PM~13157119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en matamoros uns cyclistas :rant: drivger


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 2 2009, 06:30 PM~13157168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne hol up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 06:36 PM~13157217
> *i dont do clubs.. i just pull up after hours... my glittery paint gots a effect on drunk white hoes
> 
> mayne hol up
> *


maria might go :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 06:36 PM~13157217
> *i dont do clubs.. i just pull up after hours... my glittery paint gots a effect on drunk white hoes
> 
> mayne hol up
> *


mayne!!! what it do, ... like them old dayzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 2 2009, 06:37 PM~13157225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a damn thing.. tryin to make this money so elco can get a slip yoke and some drop mounts...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 06:40 PM~13157254
> *fuck maria..  :biggrin:
> she aint talkin about nuttin
> *


  there be many other white strippers :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 2 2009, 05:50 PM~13156281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 06:40 PM~13157254
> *fuck maria..  :biggrin:
> she aint talkin about nuttin
> 
> ...


hmm, highassthreewheeling.com


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 06:42 PM~13157278
> * there be many other white strippers  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 
im good..i hate clubs


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 06:46 PM~13157316
> *:0
> im good..i hate clubs
> *


   come on i have no friends :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2009, 06:44 PM~13157296
> *hmm, highassthreewheeling.com
> *


need to make them 18'' cylinders work..

southside customs got a car lift now...

time to rattle can my belly.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2009, 07:44 PM~13157296
> *hmm, highassthreewheeling.com
> *


www.leavetheGbodysforthekids.com


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 2 2009, 06:47 PM~13157329
> *   come on i have no friends  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


haha.. you can try all you want.. youll never get me there..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 06:48 PM~13157337
> *need to make them 18'' cylinders work..
> 
> southside customs got a car lift now...
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2009, 06:48 PM~13157338
> *www.leavetheGbodysforthekids.com
> *


www.myimpalabeensittinintheshopfor6monthswithonemoldedaarm.com


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2009, 06:48 PM~13157338
> *www.leavetheGbodysforthekids.com
> *


 :uh: www.ratherhaveagbodythananuglyass68.com


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 08:50 PM~13157361
> *www.myimpalabeensittinintheshopfor6monthswithonemoldedaarm.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 06:50 PM~13157361
> *www.myimpalabeensittinintheshopfor6monthswithonemoldedaarm.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 2 2009, 06:50 PM~13157361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO !


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 2 2009, 05:53 PM~13156316
> *Dug up a 350 turbo trans pan chrome...if anybody want it shoot me some fruity drink money......
> *


is it new?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 09:26 PM~13157751
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the rest of the pics?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 08:26 PM~13157751
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


caddy?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 08:28 PM~13157767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Mafucka looks clean!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 07:28 PM~13157767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
need a lil touchin up. & that's og miles


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 09:28 PM~13157767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Mar 2 2009, 08:26 PM~13157751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pushin BIG bodies


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. houston stylez and their og lacs


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 08:34 PM~13157841
> *mayne.. houston stylez and their og lacs
> *


u aint ready to put in no work?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 2 2009, 07:48 PM~13157338
> *www.leavetheGbodysforthekids.com
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2009, 07:51 PM~13157370
> *:uh: www.ratherhaveagbodythananuglyass68.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 07:36 PM~13157855
> *u aint ready to put in no work?
> *


***** i put in work everyday.. elco interior is done.. beside my seats.. 2 12's in the back sound like a gorilla beatin.. and i aint talkin about the driver..

built my center console finnaly today..


ready to paint.. get with me in 2-3 weeks.. give u time to restack yo chips and cheese


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 09:34 PM~13157841
> *mayne.. houston stylez and their og lacs
> *


You know this, because there's nothin lacin when your cadillacin.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 07:28 PM~13157767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 2 2009, 08:43 PM~13157936
> *You know this, because there's nothin lacin when your cadillacin.
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 09:43 PM~13157933
> ****** i put in work everyday.. elco interior is done.. beside my seats.. 2 12's in the back sound like a gorilla beatin.. and i aint talkin about the driver..
> built my center console finnaly today..
> ready to paint.. get with me in 2-3 weeks.. give u time to restack yo chips and cheese
> *


You beat me to it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 09:44 PM~13157948
> *
> *


Just remember if you decide to sell it you got to give me first shot at it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 2 2009, 07:43 PM~13157936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know.. i said before someone else did


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 2 2009, 08:45 PM~13157962
> *Just remember if you decide to sell it you got to give me first shot at it.
> *


na this one stayin in the family :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 2 2009, 09:46 PM~13157970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just in case.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 07:46 PM~13157971
> *na this one stayin in the family :biggrin:
> *


bullshit..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 2 2009, 08:47 PM~13157985
> *Just in case.
> *


i got u


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 08:48 PM~13157988
> *bullshit..
> *


 :roflmao: 
this one stickin around just like the bomb!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 2 2009, 07:47 PM~13157985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


camera failed..

blurry ass pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 07:49 PM~13158006
> *:roflmao:
> this one stickin around just like the bomb!
> *


yea.. both sittin in the driveway doin nothing..

you gone cut the lac.. and throw some d's on that bitch..


and not deez nuts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtb..

some all chrome chinas.. dont need to be super clean.. just dont need to leak..im painting thme anyways..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 08:51 PM~13158022
> *yea.. both sittin in the driveway doin nothing..
> 
> you gone cut the lac.. and throw some d's on that bitch..
> ...


damn give me a minute, just got this one :angry: 
bomb gonna get done the right way, no half steppin  

def. gettin cut & throwin some z's on that bitch :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 2 2009, 07:24 PM~13157728
> *is it new?
> *


Si senor....not in box but its new ......never been used


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2009, 07:53 PM~13158054
> *damn give me a minute, just got this one :angry:
> bomb gonna get done the right way, no half steppin
> 
> ...


mayne.. maybe that will convince jason to cut his..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 2 2009, 07:54 PM~13158069
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 08:01 PM~13158152
> *mayne.. maybe that will convince jason to cut his..
> *


This aint barret jackson......betta cut cut cut..!!!!!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up houston


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB
CAR WASH
THIS SUNDAY MARCH 8TH
10 AM-??
@ KFC PARKING LOT ON THE CORNER OF EDGEBROOK AND I-45 SOUTH

TAKING $5 DONATIONS..*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 10:01 PM~13158152
> *mayne.. maybe that will convince jason to cut his..
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 
Thats what the Elco is for. I just got to get it back on the road.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 09:49 PM~13158007
> *camera failed..
> 
> blurry ass pic
> *


Blurry because its hard to get a good picture on the bumpy ass 225 while doing 80.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 07:52 PM~13158041
> *wtb..
> 
> some all chrome chinas.. dont need to be super clean.. just dont need to leak..im painting thme anyways..
> *


og wires are 70 bucks each new...


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2009, 09:18 PM~13158354
> *og wires are 70 bucks each new...
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Mar 2 2009, 08:20 PM~13158375
> *:0
> *


398 shipped to the door with all acc........


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2009, 09:22 PM~13158416
> *398 shipped to the door with all acc........
> *


cant beat that with a stick :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2009, 08:22 PM~13158416
> *398 shipped to the door with all acc........
> *


Stfu :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Mar 2 2009, 08:08 PM~13158237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can get the hoes for 300 bucks.. might just do that...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 2 2009, 08:26 PM~13158464
> *Stfu :uh:
> *


bitch go to the website yourself


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

anyone got some 2 prongs forsale?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2009, 08:27 PM~13158485
> *bitch go to the website yourself
> *


Fucka ***** named website.......:biggrin: 

































***** said jackstand c.c. Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jack stand car club president, where u at........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2009, 08:42 PM~13158711
> *jack stand car club president, where u at........
> *


.....eating wings somewhere......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13158750
> *.....eating wings somewhere......
> *


naw it aint tuesday yet..

prob at home beain off to pron... ***** had a whole stack sittin on top of his tv


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 09:01 PM~13158152
> *mayne.. maybe that will convince jason to cut his..
> *


his wifey already said no, so leave that man alone.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> mayne.. chicken and a car wash..
> im there..
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2009, 07:51 PM~13156828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought el'shrek was in his mid 30's???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 09:33 PM~13159544
> *i thought el'shrek was in his mid 30's???
> *


LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2009, 11:34 PM~13159557
> *LOL
> *


ese paisa ya esta bien acabado.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 09:40 PM~13159664
> *ese paisa ya esta bien acabado.
> *


either too much of the night life, or too many worries :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2009, 09:42 PM~13158711
> *jack stand car club president, where u at........
> *


what it dew


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 2 2009, 09:26 PM~13158469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now see there.. that man knows.  and only half that stack was pron.. other half were netflix movies i reported missing and blamed on post office.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2009, 09:26 PM~13158469
> *i can get the hoes for 300 bucks.. might just do that...
> *


what happen to the zeniths you said you might get?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> > mayne.. chicken and a car wash..
> > im there..
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

need a set of adaptors for Ford Truck ....5 on 5.5 I believe....hit me up.....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Whats up HTown* :wave:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up texanos?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 2 2009, 09:51 PM~13159894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whut it dew


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Mar 3 2009, 07:29 AM~13162860
> *what up texanos?
> *


:wave: yesca


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 2 2009, 11:16 PM~13161244
> *need a set of adaptors for Ford Truck ....5 on 5.5 I believe....hit me up.....
> *


i think i got sum let me check


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2009, 09:33 PM~13159544
> *i thought el'shrek was in his mid 30's???
> *


 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: still a while till i see senior citizen diapers like you :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 09:09 AM~13163572
> *:0  :0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: still a while till i see senior citizen diapers like you  :biggrin:
> *


Hey!!!!!Watch it.... :angry: :angry: Nothing wrong with 30's


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 08:24 AM~13163708
> *Hey!!!!!Watch it.... :angry:  :angry:  Nothing wrong with 30's
> *


esque a latin lo traiciona la cola y se le sale el duquie :tears: :tears:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 09:29 AM~13163750
> *esque a latin lo traiciona la cola y se le sale el duquie  :tears:  :tears:
> *



cool....let me know homie...still need that slammin if you can get it....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2009, 09:23 AM~13164170
> *cool....let me know homie...still need that slammin if you can get it....
> *


sup mac


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 2 2009, 05:51 PM~13156828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF! 25 ......................

I will be 26 on the 19th and I though I looked old.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 09:29 AM~13163750
> *esque a latin lo traiciona la cola y se le sale el duquie  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 3 2009, 09:24 AM~13163709
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 3 2009, 09:24 AM~13163709
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 10:29 AM~13163750
> *esque a latin lo traiciona la cola y se le sale el duquie  :tears:  :tears:
> *


you need to translate that for us legal American born citizens. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 3 2009, 01:40 PM~13165910
> *WTF!  25 ......................
> 
> I will be 26 on the 19th and I though I looked old.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 01:51 PM~13166660
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2009, 01:58 PM~13166703
> *:uh:
> *


entertain me. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I got some brand new 185 75 14s ww for any body who rides da bigger tires....3 of em brand new...holla at me


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 3 2009, 02:38 PM~13167139
> *entertain me. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 3 2009, 09:23 AM~13164170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que te apesta el rear door :burn: :burn: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 3 2009, 01:54 PM~13167317
> *I got some brand new 185 75 14s ww for any body who rides da bigger tires....3 of em brand new...holla at me
> *


my son could use a new tire swing ..................................


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 04:00 PM~13167923
> *
> que te apesta el rear door  :burn:  :burn:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Ponle la pelicula de Cantinflas al Legal American Born Citizen....... :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 28 2009, 11:22 AM~13137394
> *switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go Latin in espanich and englech..... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 03:02 PM~13167941
> *Ponle la pelicula de Cantinflas....... :roflmao:
> *






 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 04:08 PM~13167994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 3 2009, 01:54 PM~13167317
> *I got some brand new 185 75 14s ww for any body who rides da bigger tires....3 of em brand new...holla at me
> *


that shit aint lowride tires.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 05:00 PM~13167923
> *
> que te apesta el rear door  :burn:  :burn:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


grassy ass sir.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2009, 03:21 PM~13168104
> *that shit aint lowride tires.
> *


" THESE 205 75 14 THESE AINT LOWRIDIN TIRES...THESE HERE SOME 175 75 14...........THESE LOWRIDIN TIRES HERE....BUT IS KOO THO CUZ IMA DO DA DAM THANG......CUZ I'M WORLDMUDAFUCKIN WIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!"


Knowmsayin...........



But I know there's some folks out there that ride em so...just sayin...knowmsayin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 3 2009, 02:38 PM~13167139
> *entertain me. :uh:
> *


your the hired entertainment, professional cake jumper outter.. you do the entertaining.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0 :0 








:0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2009, 03:34 PM~13168204
> *grassy ass sir.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 3 2009, 04:21 PM~13168104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell downey he'll buy anything. shoulda seen deal i made with em on them rusty chinas.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 3 2009, 03:50 PM~13168359
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:  :wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 3 2009, 03:52 PM~13168377
> *x2
> tell downey he'll buy anything.    shoulda seen deal i made with em on them rusty chinas.
> *


 :uh: :happysad: :happysad: i love rusty chinitas :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 05:53 PM~13168398
> *:uh:  :happysad:  :happysad: i love rusty chinitas  :cheesy:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 2 2009, 08:08 PM~13158237
> *EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB
> CAR WASH
> THIS SUNDAY MARCH 8TH
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 08:29 AM~13163750
> *esque a latin lo traiciona la cola y se le sale el duquie  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 3 2009, 04:53 PM~13168398
> *:uh:  :happysad:  :happysad: i love rusty chinitas  :cheesy:
> *


i know, and you're a valued customer.  

go check feedback!


----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Hey where is hoppersforlife? Have'nt seen em in here for a while.......... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 07:39 PM~13170904
> *Hey where is hoppersforlife? Have'nt seen em in here for a while.......... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 08:44 PM~13170951
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Que onda Bro?? Donde esta ese Vato? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:16 PM~13171320
> *[URL="http://es.tinypic.com/player.php?v=167se20
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 08:14 PM~13171291
> *Que onda Bro?? Donde esta ese Vato?  :biggrin:
> *


YA SE DESAPARECIO :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 09:16 PM~13171320
> *View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:16 PM~13171320
> *View My Video
> *


tu nuevo jugete?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 3 2009, 08:19 PM~13171355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE TRY AGAIN


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 09:20 PM~13171370
> *YA SE DESAPARECIO :biggrin:
> *


te mande un pm.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:16 PM~13171320
> *View My Video
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 3 2009, 08:20 PM~13171375
> *tu nuevo jugete?
> *


SINGLE PUMP 4 THE HATERZ, READY TO BUST SOME ASS ON THE STREETS :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:22 PM~13171395
> *SINGLE PUMP 4 THE HATERZ, READY TO BUST SOME ASS ON THE STREETS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 09:22 PM~13171395
> *SINGLE PUMP 4 THE HATERZ, READY TO BUST SOME ASS ON THE STREETS :biggrin:
> *


Be careful with hoppers4life....... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 10:23 PM~13171423
> *Be careful with hoppers4life....... :biggrin:
> *


y Tony :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 3 2009, 09:26 PM~13171469
> *y Tony :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

I guess we're all just gonna sit here and stare at the screen :uh: :dunno:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

View My Video
there was a time when people use to hop ugly blazers :uh: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 08:35 PM~13171609
> *I guess we're all just gonna sit here and stare at the screen  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


u are oficially ADDICTED to layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 09:36 PM~13171624
> *View My Video
> there was a time when people use to hop ugly blazers :uh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Epale!!!!!! Que no te oiga mi camarada el gordito..... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 09:38 PM~13171644
> *u are oficially ADDICTED to layitlow :biggrin:
> *


Don't bite your tongue......... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:36 PM~13171624
> * there was a time when people use to hop ugly blazers :uh:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=7369596


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 08:38 PM~13171658
> *Don't bite your tongue......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 3 2009, 08:40 PM~13171689
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=7369596
> *


frame with new shell been sittin at a shop 4 long time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

throwback vid before that hoe got candied


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

This is some retarded shit...... :uh: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nksu7nmCP3M&feature=related


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2009, 08:21 PM~13171389
> *:0
> *


:uh: da fuck u doing?????????? U got some modafuckin work to be dooing!!!!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Que onda Tony????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 3 2009, 05:47 PM~13168318
> *" THESE 205 75 14 THESE AINT LOWRIDIN TIRES...THESE HERE SOME 175 75 14...........THESE LOWRIDIN TIRES HERE....BUT IS KOO THO CUZ IMA DO DA DAM THANG......CUZ I'M WORLDMUDAFUCKIN WIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> Knowmsayin...........
> But I know there's some folks out there that ride em so...just sayin...knowmsayin...
> *


SO THE TIRES UR SELLING ARE 175 75 R14 OR ARE THEY 185 75's ?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2009, 08:49 PM~13171824
> *throwback vid before that hoe got candied
> *


 :biggrin: , is like if u knew, lol


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Check this shit out......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdijeLB_QVI&feature=related


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 08:53 PM~13171894
> *SO THE TIRES UR SELLING ARE 175 75 R14 OR ARE THEY 185 75's ?
> *


185 75 14s.........I got 3 brand new....if they were 175 I wouldn't be selling em...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 10:52 PM~13171871
> *Que onda Tony????
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE, AQUI NOMAS CHECANDO EL PUNTO!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 3 2009, 10:57 PM~13171947
> *185 75 14s.........I got 3 brand new....if they were 175 I wouldn't be selling em...
> *


OK JUST WONDERING...... :biggrin: I GOT SOME OF THIS.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2009, 08:54 PM~13171898
> *:biggrin: , is like if u knew, lol
> *


lol...that was one of my best candies..

im a try and top that with my elco


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 06:39 PM~13170904
> *Hey where is hoppersforlife? Have'nt seen em in here for a while.......... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HOPPERS4LIFE IS HERE TO GET THIS BITCH GOIN ONCE AGAIN, FUCK ALL THEM HATTERZ!!!! I KNOW LIL AINT SHIT WITHOUT ME..... :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 3 2009, 10:57 PM~13171947
> *185 75 14s.........I got 3 brand new....if they were 175 I wouldn't be selling em...
> *


found one brand new 175 75 in my garage :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 07:57 PM~13171952
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE, AQUI NOMAS CHECANDO EL PUNTO!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2009, 08:04 PM~13172075
> *found one brand new 175 75 in my garage :cheesy:
> *


HOW MUCH? I NEED IT FOR MY NEW HOPPER.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:04 PM~13172062
> *HOPPERS4LIFE IS HERE TO GET THIS BITCH GOIN ONCE AGAIN, FUCK ALL THEM HATTERZ!!!! I KNOW LIL AINT SHIT WITHOUT ME..... :0
> *



:0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 10:14 PM~13172246
> *:0  :0  hno:  hno:
> *


funny they want throw the word hater out there but they one doin all talkin :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 08:16 PM~13172283
> *funny they want throw the word hater out there but they one doin all talkin  :0
> *


DATS NOT ALL IM DOING, IM ABOUT TO DO BIG THINGS. WHAT ARE YOU DOING? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2009, 11:04 PM~13172078
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick: hno: hno:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:21 PM~13172365
> *DATS NOT ALL IM DOING, IM ABOUT TO DO BIG THINGS. WHAT ARE YOU DOING? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Big things???Keep sayin that and everyone's gonna stand in line with their zipper open Cochino....... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2009, 11:04 PM~13172075
> *found one brand new 175 75 in my garage :cheesy:
> *


found 3 sets in my garage :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 08:23 PM~13172403
> *Big things??? Cochino....... :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:21 PM~13172365
> *DATS NOT ALL IM DOING, IM ABOUT TO DO BIG THINGS. WHAT ARE YOU DOING? :0  :biggrin:
> *


OG 63 getting makeover and 63 vert frame off...oh one secret project but nothing major... :0 :biggrin: 



P.S. If anyone has a 98-2000 lincoln towncar or 94 fleetwood for sale PM me  Has to have clean interior, paint is no big deal, it can have flaws as it will be redone.

Or a 2 door box caprice, must be running good, paint and interior is no big deal.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 11:23 PM~13172403
> *Big things???Keep sayin that and everyone's gonna stand in line with their zipper open Cochino....... :roflmao:
> *


YOU NEED TO TAKE THAT (RATED R) SHIT TO OFF TOPIC.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 10:26 PM~13172447
> *OG 63 getting makeover and 63 vert frame off...oh one secret project but nothing major...  :0  :biggrin:
> P.S. If anyone has a 98-2000 lincoln towncar or 94 fleetwood for sale PM me  Has to have clean interior, paint is no big deal, it can have flaws as it will be redone.
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 10:23 PM~13172403
> *Big things???Keep sayin that and everyone's gonna stand in line with their zipper open Cochino....... :roflmao:
> *


When ya plan on putting in some work to floors so I can swing by and give ya a hand?

You can pay me with tacos and a pop :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 10:27 PM~13172458
> *YOU NEED TO TAKE THAT (RATED R) SHIT TO OFF TOPIC.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey! Solito se puso como pajarito tomando agua :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 10:28 PM~13172479
> *When ya plan on putting in some work to floors so I can swing by and give ya a hand?
> 
> You can pay me with tacos and a pop :cheesy:
> *


Maybe Saturday morning.......Put the seat in and weld the rest of the pan  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 11:26 PM~13172447
> *OG 63 getting makeover and 63 vert frame off...oh one secret project but nothing major...  :0  :biggrin:
> P.S. If anyone has a 98-2000 lincoln towncar or 94 fleetwood for sale PM me  Has to have clean interior, paint is no big deal, it can have flaws as it will be redone.
> 
> ...










COULD BE FOR SALE IF THE PRICE IS RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 10:30 PM~13172519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 10:30 PM~13172519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics of interior?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 3 2009, 10:30 PM~13172518
> *Maybe Saturday morning....... :biggrin:
> *


Damn Im see if I can finish early on customers cars so I can take that drive, have to pay Tim a visit anyways


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 11:30 PM~13172519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep it Tony...sell purple stuff :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2009, 10:04 PM~13172062
> *HOPPERS4LIFE IS HERE TO GET THIS BITCH GOIN ONCE AGAIN, FUCK ALL THEM HATTERZ!!!! I KNOW LIL AINT SHIT WITHOUT ME..... :0
> *



:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2009, 09:04 PM~13172075
> *found one brand new 175 75 in my garage :cheesy:
> *


So....*****....u aint find a fuckin pre ring in yo garage!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 713Lowriderboy, loco's79, sic713, h-town team 84 caddy, G~MoneyCustoms, The Truth, hoppers4life








:uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 10:33 PM~13172559
> *Damn Im see if I can finish early on customers cars so I can take that drive, have to pay Tim a visit anyways
> *


Cool just give me a call Bro


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Texass bowties...call me or text....wich ever u prefer....:happysad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 11:31 PM~13172534
> *Do you have any pics of interior?
> *


NOT REALLY BUT IT HAS A SMALL RIP ON THE PASSENGER SEAT BUT OTHER THAN THAT ITS CLAEN. IM GONNA GET ALL MY SEATS REDONE SOON  JUST STARTED TO REDO ALL MY SET UP, FIXING TO PANEL IT OUT SO IT CAN LOOK GOOD FOR THEM STREETS.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 3 2009, 10:35 PM~13172611
> *Texass bowties...call me or text....wich ever u prefer....:happysad:
> *


sooooo....what are you wearing? :happysad:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 10:34 PM~13172584
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 713Lowriderboy, loco's79, sic713, h-town team 84 caddy, G~MoneyCustoms, The Truth, hoppers4life
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 10:36 PM~13172616
> *NOT REALLY BUT IT HAS A SMALL RIP ON THE PASSENGER SEAT BUT OTHER THAN THAT ITS CLAEN. IM GONNA GET ALL MY SEATS REDONE SOON   JUST STARTED TO REDO ALL MY SET UP, FIXING TO PANEL IT OUT SO IT CAN LOOK GOOD FOR THEM STREETS.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 09:36 PM~13172623
> *sooooo....what are you wearing? :happysad:
> *


Ill answer that only in private text messages.....


































































:ugh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 3 2009, 11:33 PM~13172562
> *Keep it Tony...sell purple stuff :biggrin:
> *


I DONT THINK ANYONE WILL BUY IT HOMIE A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE BROKE RITE NOW. PURPLE STUFF IS GETTING A MAKE OVER BUT ONCE IT GETS DONE AND HITS THE STREETS IT COULD BE FOR SALE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 09:28 PM~13172479
> *When ya plan on putting in some work to floors so I can swing by and give ya a hand?
> *


:uh: dont 4get 2 practise safe sex


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 11:36 PM~13172623
> *sooooo....what are you wearing? :happysad:
> *


 :uh: WHAT THA FUK? WHATS REALLY GOING ON AROUND HERE?????????


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 11:39 PM~13172676
> *I DONT THINK ANYONE WILL BUY IT HOMIE A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE BROKE RITE NOW. PURPLE STUFF IS GETTING A MAKE OVER BUT ONCE IT GETS DONE AND HITS THE STREETS IT COULD BE FOR SALE TOO! :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Mar 3 2009, 09:34 PM~13172584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 3 2009, 11:40 PM~13172693
> *:uh: dont 4get 2 practise safe sex
> 
> 
> ...


FK THIS TOPIC IM OUT OF HERE! :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 3 2009, 10:40 PM~13172693
> *:uh: dont 4get 2 practise safe sex
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 3 2009, 10:41 PM~13172725
> *:uh:
> *


you holla at the wendys manager already?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 09:49 PM~13172875
> *you holla at the wendys manager already?
> *


am in der dam neer evry day tryna figur out her skedual :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 09:44 PM~13172774
> *FK THIS TOPIC IM OUT OF HERE! :uh:
> *


das fne wif me! gtfo of my topik!!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Getting sleepy, gonna go to bed see you guys later 
:tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 3 2009, 10:55 PM~13172971
> *am in der dam neer evry day tryna figur out her skedual :rofl:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 3 2009, 10:28 PM~13173333
> *:cheesy:
> *


dam! aye show up n evry1 else leavs :|


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 3 2009, 11:30 PM~13173351
> *dam! aye show up n evry1 else leavs :|
> *


tha picture of loco scared them away


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 3 2009, 09:39 PM~13172676
> *I DONT THINK ANYONE WILL BUY IT HOMIE A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE BROKE RITE NOW. PURPLE STUFF IS GETTING A MAKE OVER BUT ONCE IT GETS DONE AND HITS THE STREETS IT COULD BE FOR SALE TOO! :biggrin:
> *


Ey tony donde mandaste aser las plaques de locos? Esque quiero mandar aser like 5 or 6 para mi carclub y q nesesito? :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 3 2009, 11:58 PM~13173032
> *das fne wif me! gtfo of my topik!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 4 2009, 12:41 AM~13173471
> *Ey tony donde mandaste aser las plaques de locos? Esque quiero mandar aser like 5 or 6 para mi carclub y q nesesito? :uh:
> *


shoot me ur #?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 3 2009, 11:58 PM~13173032
> *das fne wif me! gtfo of my topik!!!
> *



:scrutinize: your topic.... :no:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 4 2009, 08:39 AM~13176100
> *shoot me ur #?
> *


832 387 34 83


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 4 2009, 08:23 AM~13176650
> *:scrutinize: your topic.... :no:
> *


 :biggrin:  u tell him homie!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 4 2009, 12:48 PM~13177583
> *:biggrin:    u tell him homie!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 4 2009, 12:26 PM~13178004
> *Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 3 2009, 11:30 PM~13173351
> *dam! aye show up n evry1 else leavs :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 01:49 PM~13179651
> *:angry:
> *


Wat they trying to say big pimp.........:0:


****** sneak dissin...:0:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2009, 03:01 PM~13179767
> *Wat they trying to say big pimp.........:0:
> ****** sneak dissin...:0:
> *


68 sold. :tears:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 04:08 PM~13179845
> *68 sold.     :tears:
> *


 :0 [email protected] least you can buy a *new* "bucket"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FOR SALE!! (pics coming soon)

2 8" chrome cylinders (used) 

4 dumps (used and no i wont split them up, they'll miss each other) look like these..but with chrome blocks. 
http://www.catalog.prohopper.com/product_i...products_id=281


make offers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 4 2009, 03:10 PM~13179862
> *:0 [email protected] least your can buy a new "bucket"
> 
> 
> ...


ain't nobody ask you to chime in puto.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 04:12 PM~13179887
> *ain't nobody ask you to chime in puto.
> *


whatever big boy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 02:08 PM~13179845
> *68 sold.    :tears:
> *


Puro pedo.....or wait did marc put a lean on it since its been there a year???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2009, 03:15 PM~13179914
> *Puro pedo.....or wait did marc put a lean on it since its been there a year???
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fosgate p450x2 $100 
fosgate p650x4 $150 
power acoustic saphire $200 
rockford fosgate ravdvd1 $180 (i'll do $150 if you buy an amp too. lol) 
google pictures dammit, i aint in mood.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 02:19 PM~13179945
> *fosgate  p450x2 $100
> fosgate p650x4 $150
> power acoustic saphire $200
> ...


Power move making time hu.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 03:08 PM~13179845
> *68 sold.    :tears:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 4 2009, 03:23 PM~13179992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i also got a coach purse for sale, used, left in my car from last saturday night when i kicked a heffa out at gunpoint. $50


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2009, 02:25 PM~13180012
> *:wow:
> *


Hmm...sup suga lips....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 02:29 PM~13180049
> *being evicted..    nowhere to stash all this stuff.  priced to move!
> i also got a coach purse for sale, used, left in my car from last saturday night when i kicked a heffa out at gunpoint.  $50
> *


So.............in other words.....NANA FINALLY KICKIN YA ASS OUT??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 4 2009, 03:29 PM~13180049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2009, 03:30 PM~13180050
> *Hmm...sup suga lips....
> *


:wave: hola! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2009, 02:52 PM~13180267
> *:wave: hola! :biggrin:
> *


Ol happy camper ass.......:uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 02:19 PM~13179945
> *
> rockford fosgate ravdvd1 $180  (i'll do $150 if you buy an amp too. lol)
> 
> *



  plays DVDs (monitor required), CDs, CD-Rs, CD-RWs, and MP3 discs *(won't play MP3 discs created on a Mac)*

  

How old is it? might just re-burn cd's from a pc if it's worth.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill do $50 for the cylinders and purse big pimp let me know, i got anniversary coming up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 4 2009, 03:35 PM~13180091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deal


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2009, 03:56 PM~13180332
> *Ol happy camper ass.......:uh:
> *


WELL FK YOU THEN!!! :angry: 

LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 04:36 PM~13180783
> *send later.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2009, 04:02 PM~13180415
> *ill do $50 for the cylinders and purse big pimp let me know, i got anniversary coming up
> *


oh, purse actually belongs to that brawd sis, you can buy it back for her.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 04:39 PM~13180818
> *oh, purse actually belongs to  that brawd sis, you can buy it back for her.
> *


THAT WAS NOT A PICTURE OF A PURSE DANNY!!!! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2009, 04:46 PM~13180933
> *THAT WAS NOT A PICTURE OF A PURSE DANNY!!!! :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


there you go with the government names again. and i'll send purse pic later. i'm working right now heffa. damn


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 04:50 PM~13180981
> *there you go with the government names again.  and i'll send purse pic later. i'm working right now heffa. damn
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 03:39 PM~13180818
> *oh, purse actually belongs to  that brawd sis, you can buy it back for her.
> *


whatever hny pays, ill pay 10 more.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 04:11 PM~13179865
> *FOR SALE!!    (pics coming soon)
> 
> 2   8" chrome cylinders (used)
> ...


u got a pm biggen!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 03:11 PM~13179865
> *FOR SALE!!    (pics coming soon)
> 
> 2  8" chrome cylinders (used)
> ...


you have any steel braided return hoses?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 4 2009, 05:03 PM~13181812
> *you have any steel braided return hoses?
> *


yea he does cuz i gave him 3 of them.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 4 2009, 06:03 PM~13181812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 4 2009, 06:03 PM~13181812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, i said "fk your braided hoses.. i dont need those" left em right on your garage floor.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 4 2009, 05:01 PM~13181136
> *ok :biggrin:
> *


real talk 07'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















Ok...I'm good now.....:happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne..
kind of quiet in this bitch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 06:15 PM~13182662
> *no.  have 4 out of shape hardlines though.  lol
> naw, i said "fk your braided hoses..  i dont need those"  left em right on your garage floor.
> *


no bitch u took then that time we were drinkin in the garage


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2009, 09:16 PM~13184226
> *mayne..
> kind of quiet in this bitch!
> *


then how about you shut the fk up. and enjoy the silence.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2009, 09:25 PM~13184372
> *no bitch u took then that time we were drinkin in the garage
> *


no bitch, thats same time i told you i didnt need em. and you got all butthurt and said well "fk you then.." picked em up and stashed em somewhere.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 08:25 PM~13184376
> *then how about you shut the fk up. and enjoy the silence.
> *


 :uh: 
how about you shut the fuck up before i house call your ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 8" chrome cylinders still avail.. (lone star couldnt get a loan) :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 08:42 PM~13184716
> *2 8" chrome cylinders still avail.. (lone star couldnt get a loan)  :ugh:
> *


why would i buy my own shit back


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhh.............goverment workers are in da topic......:0:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2009, 08:41 PM~13184709
> *:uh:
> how about you shut the fuck up before i house call your ass
> *


Mayne boy said he da kang around here!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Cali....u get them shoes for da magnum ???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2009, 08:53 PM~13184919
> *Mayne boy said he da kang around here!!
> *


never that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2009, 08:59 PM~13185002
> *never that
> *


Oh.....ok......plus can't do a house call on fatboy....nana aint gon like dat loud racket noise going on outside....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Wow!!! My internet is working. It's been down all f-cken day :angry: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2009, 08:59 PM~13184997
> *Cali....u get them shoes for da magnum ???
> *


  yessir... looking for new sound system now


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chevylo97, loco's79, switches4life, cali rydah


toilet crusher. david tell everyone the story of how you were late last week to work cus you crushed your toilet bowl :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 4 2009, 11:07 PM~13185105
> *Wow!!! My internet is working. It's been down all f-cken day  :angry:  :uh:
> *


your internetez probably got tired of you being on layitlow all day.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2009, 10:22 PM~13185369
> *your internetez probably got tired of you being on layitlow all day.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2009, 10:22 PM~13185369
> *your internetez probably got tired of you being on layitlow all day.
> *


It sucks not to have internet I was pheening like a crackhead :uh: . They still have'nt fixed it though. They said it's the main line , should be fixed in a day or 2......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 4 2009, 11:27 PM~13185448
> *It sucks not to have internet I was pheening like a crackhead  :uh: . They still have'nt fixed it though. They said it's the main line , should be fixed in a day or 2......
> *


i didn't ask, but ok.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2009, 10:27 PM~13185455
> *i didn't ask, but ok.
> *


FTP- you :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 4 2009, 11:31 PM~13185520
> *FTP- you  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2009, 09:43 PM~13184734
> *why would i buy my own shit back
> *


i don't know, you do alot of stupid shit. :dunno:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:420: im outs


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2009, 09:04 PM~13185057
> *Oh.....ok......plus can't do a house call on fatboy....nana aint gon like dat loud racket noise going on outside....
> *


my 2 12's alone will knock apart his front porch


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

[*=7]juiced c.c. is haveing a benefit car show on saturday
for a homie that past away 


car show is at Varas Sport Bar on saturday at 11 

soon has i get info we post more 
solo riderz car clubs welcome]*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 4 2009, 05:57 PM~13181741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

[[*=7]juiced c.c. is haveing a benefit car show on saturday
for a homie that past away 


car show is at Varas Sport Bar on saturday at 11 

soon has i get info we post more 
solo riderz car clubs welcome]*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2009, 06:32 AM~13188141
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> 
> LOL!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 5 2009, 07:44 AM~13188319
> *
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2009, 07:56 AM~13188381
> *
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2009, 03:36 PM~13180783
> *
> its real old,but its NEW in box with all paperwork.  .    also has rear AUX port, so you can plug in a ipod/mp3 player.    fk a cd.
> 
> *


$150 Delivered??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 5 2009, 08:30 AM~13188577
> *MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Homie???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 4 2009, 09:41 PM~13184709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$180 meet halfway


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 5 2009, 09:33 AM~13188591
> *What's up Homie???
> *


HIJUELACHINGADA! no sleep???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 5 2009, 07:58 AM~13188392
> *
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 5 2009, 08:43 AM~13188678
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FOR SALE!! 

2 8" chrome cylinders (used) $50 *sold*

4 dumps (used and no i wont split them up, they'll miss each other) look like these..but with chrome blocks. 
http://www.catalog.prohopper.com/product_i...products_id=281
one offer on table,but deal not done. 

fosgate p450.4 $100 4 channel *sold*
fosgate p550.2 $150 2 channel *sold*









power acoustic saphire 800w (2 channel) $200 










rockford fosgate ravdvd1 $180 plays mp3/dvd has rear aux port for mp3 player/ipod NIB (i'll do $150 if you buy an amp too. lol) 









purse i threw away once i opened it and found feminine products in it. sorry hrny


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for all you mojo groupies, NBA trying to get some ******* money.. having latin night (noche latina) across nba.. and teams will wear jerseys like this, and also sell em. rockets latin night is march 28. bet hrny gonna be there..


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2009, 07:35 AM~13188609
> *$180 meet halfway
> *


  $150 is all I was allowed to spend.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got 75 for the radio today.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2009, 09:24 AM~13189002
> *for all you mojo groupies, NBA  trying to get some ******* money..    having latin night (noche latina) across nba.. and teams will wear jerseys like this, and also sell em.    rockets   latin night is march 28.  bet hrny gonna be there..
> 
> 
> ...


spurs :thumbsdown:

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 5 2009, 10:04 AM~13189348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just wait til "los rockets" ones are available. groupie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Mar 5 2009, 09:43 AM~13189181
> *  $150 is all I was allowed to spend.
> *


well ain't that a bitch.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2009, 12:44 PM~13190795
> *just wait til "los rockets" ones are available.  groupie
> *


dont hate. :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2009, 11:45 AM~13190807
> *well ain't that  a bitch.
> *


Not really if you take the $150.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Mar 5 2009, 01:18 PM~13191243
> *Not really if you take the $150.
> *


nope. wont do it. maybe you can wait for obamas stimulus check.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2009, 08:24 AM~13189002
> *for all you mojo groupies, NBA  trying to get some ******* money..    having latin night (noche latina) across nba.. and teams will wear jerseys like this, and also sell em.    rockets  latin night is march 28.  bet hrny gonna be there..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sup strangers?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 06:59 PM~13194549
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2009, 06:03 PM~13194581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 5 2009, 06:44 PM~13195024
> *
> *


KNEW U WERE GONA B HERE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 08:15 PM~13195286
> *KNEW U WERE GONA B HERE :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


What are you trying to say Homie........... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

southsideeeeeeee


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2009, 07:28 PM~13195433
> *southsideeeeeeee
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 car lift, mayne HOLD UP


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2009, 09:31 PM~13195466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

new spot on richie at the crogers on wednesdy and sundays wey, cops let us chill , packd last nite, take the elco


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2009, 07:32 PM~13195477
> * :biggrin:
> *


 avi :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 09:33 PM~13195487
> *new spot on richie at the crogers on wednesdy and sundays wey, cops let us chill , packd last nite, take the  elco
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2009, 07:35 PM~13195506
> *
> *


uglyass lowered trucks on stocks and big rims and donks only, since lowriders aint down to hangout :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 07:33 PM~13195487
> *new spot on richie at the crogers on wednesdy and sundays wey, cops let us chill , packd last nite, take the  elco
> *


i heard about that spot last night.. but where is there a krogers at on richie?? by allen genoa??


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 08:37 PM~13195523
> *uglyass lowered trucks on stocks and big rims and donks only, since lowriders aint down to hangout :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*
*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*








*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403
************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2009, 07:39 PM~13195559
> *i heard about that spot last night.. but where is there a krogers at on richie?? by allen genoa??
> *


yeah richie, on houston side, hpd cop said just dnt b acting stupid and wheres the girls at :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 5 2009, 07:50 PM~13195674
> *:0  :0  :twak:
> *


now i say, go fuck up their hang out, since they fuck it up 4 us before :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 10:32 PM~13196127
> *yeah richie, on houston side, hpd cop said just dnt b acting stupid and wheres the girls at :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

seen a brutha man drivin a early 80's coupe deville yesterday on 45 @ 610 headin south. gold center knockoffs and lifts. it was black.

anybody on here?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship:   :banghead:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 10:57 PM~13196348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2009, 08:59 PM~13196366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this bitch is bad


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 08:32 PM~13196127
> *yeah richie, on houston side, hpd cop said just dnt b acting stupid and wheres the girls at :uh:
> *


cool.. just got my windsheld taken out... i welded up them crack on my pillars.. so no hoppin for a few days until window is set in good..ill be there sunday??
what time?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2009, 09:05 PM~13196427
> *cool.. just got my windsheld taken out... i welded up them crack on my pillars.. so no hoppin for a few days until window is set in good..ill be there sunday??
> what time?
> *


orale carnal, around 7pm


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2009, 08:38 PM~13196167
> *seen a brutha man drivin a early 80's coupe deville yesterday on 45 @ 610 headin south.  gold center knockoffs and lifts.  it was black.
> 
> anybody on here?
> *


one of my members  85 fleetwood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 5 2009, 09:34 PM~13196141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paints nice as fk, but ain't feeling SS front on a elko


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cylinders sold


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 09:57 PM~13196348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 She's Badassssss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 09:34 PM~13196141
> *now i say, go fuck up their hang out, since they fuck it up 4 us before :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2009, 09:59 PM~13196957
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: watch what u text next time barack :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2009, 09:18 PM~13196534
> *cylinders sold
> *


Heard somebodys bucket finally felt the ground again......instead of jackstands....:0:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 5 2009, 09:38 PM~13196167
> *seen a brutha man drivin a early 80's coupe deville yesterday on 45 @ 610 headin south.  gold center knockoffs and lifts.  it was black.
> 
> anybody on here?
> *


Must been same one I seen riding on 288


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2009, 10:01 PM~13196976
> *:uh:  :uh: watch what u text next time barack  :angry:
> *


Hattin.......pose to be a biznizz man....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2009, 10:04 PM~13197017
> *Hattin.......pose to be a biznizz man....
> *


nope nope nope not me... :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:around:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a blast from the past for all you southwest playas...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2009, 10:06 PM~13197036
> *nope nope nope not me... :uh:
> *


Mmmmhuuuu......I aint da one u gota lie to...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2009, 10:09 PM~13197090
> *Mmmmhuuuu......I aint da one u gota lie to...
> *


anyway... how bout those rockets?? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2009, 09:57 AM~13188782
> *FOR SALE!!
> 
> 2  8" chrome cylinders (used)  $50    *sold*
> ...


have u sold sterio?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2009, 10:10 PM~13197096
> *anyway... how bout those rockets??  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Ha..........oh yea them rockets......they lost last night.....:ugh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 5 2009, 09:33 AM~13188591
> *What's up Homie???
> *


u really wanna find out??????? :biggrin: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 5 2009, 08:31 PM~13195466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still available


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2009, 11:08 PM~13197064
> *a blast from the past for all you southwest playas...
> 
> 
> ...


fk SW


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 5 2009, 11:03 PM~13196997
> *Must been same one I seen riding on 288
> *


Ya duermete Bro....... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 5 2009, 11:14 PM~13197137
> *u really wanna find out??????? :biggrin:  :0
> *


Huerco Groseroo! :twak:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 5 2009, 11:47 PM~13197503
> *Ya duermete Bro....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Ill probably be up all night writting up this deal, gotta make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 5 2009, 11:49 PM~13197525
> *:0 Ill probably be up all night writting up this deal, gotta make it happen :biggrin:
> *


Andas bien Caffeino....... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 5 2009, 11:52 PM~13197566
> *Andas bien Caffeino....... :biggrin:
> *


I wish!!! Then I wouldnt have this big headache


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 5 2009, 11:57 PM~13197642
> *I wish!!! Then I wouldnt have this big headache
> *


Damn that sucks.... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 6 2009, 12:04 AM~13197720
> *Damn that sucks.... :uh:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2009, 10:33 PM~13197329
> *fk SW
> *


still pullin up on fondren and the main


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 01:05 AM~13198258
> *still pullin up on fondren and the main
> *


now this is is an old skoo classic..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

15 members are celebrating their birthday today
jumper(20),* h-town team 84 caddy(30)*, a wax(34), ALX(27), rug442(31), Lady of Funkshop(29), SAGNASTY(34), MR.SICK_T_3(39), SunnyVA(20), CHR1S619(30), GM RIDER(46), TheGspoT(3), SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO(17), AUTO B ENHANCEMENT(31), *wax*(33)


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 5 2009, 11:02 PM~13196400
> *this bitch is bad
> 
> 
> ...


yea i like that one two


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2009, 07:28 PM~13195433
> *southsideeeeeeee
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alexprz2001 (Jan 3, 2007)

for sale 5500 obo


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2009, 08:01 AM~13199063
> *15 members are celebrating their birthday today
> jumper(20), h-town team 84 caddy(30), a wax(34), ALX(27), rug442(31), Lady of Funkshop(29), SAGNASTY(34), MR.SICK_T_3(39), SunnyVA(20), CHR1S619(30), GM RIDER(46), TheGspoT(3), SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO(17), AUTO B ENHANCEMENT(31), *wax*(33)
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SUNDAY MARCH 15 ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST n HOUSTON CHAPTER WILL BE HEADING OUT TO GALVESTON TO CHILL AND CRUISE. IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO OUT THERE WE WILL SEE YALL AT THE SEA WALL.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 10:20 AM~13199703
> *SUNDAY MARCH 15 ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST n HOUSTON CHAPTER WILL BE HEADING OUT TO GALVESTON TO CHILL AND CRUISE. IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO OUT THERE WE WILL SEE YALL AT THE SEA WALL.
> *


i will roll this time if i still got the car....might be sold but we will see :biggrin: fuck it i'll still roll but i might be on big wheels this time :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2009, 10:25 AM~13199730
> *i will roll this time if i still got the car....might be sold but we will see :biggrin: fuck it i'll still roll but i might be on big wheels this time :biggrin:
> *


:twak: :buttkick: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2009, 08:57 AM~13188782
> *FOR SALE!!
> 
> 2  8" chrome cylinders (used)  $50    *sold*
> ...


fosgate amps sold..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 10:20 AM~13199703
> *SUNDAY MARCH 15 ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST n HOUSTON CHAPTER WILL BE HEADING OUT TO GALVESTON TO CHILL AND CRUISE. IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO OUT THERE WE WILL SEE YALL AT THE SEA WALL.
> *


HOW MANY LOWRIDERS YA GOT GOING OUT THERE?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

rules for dallas wego ture hop.....anyone els see this?????????

Single and double pump rules
1. A vehicle with one pump to the front is considered a single pump. Any vehicle with 2 pumps is considered a
double pump. All set-ups must be visible for inspection.
2. Limit on batteries: 8 for single pump / 12 for double pump. All must be connected and have a quick
disconnect.
3. All rear components and front suspension must be in good visible shape and in its original mounting
positions. All bushings must be in good shape. Trailing arms may be reinforced.
4. Upper a-arms may be extended. Front suspension limiting devices are allowed (cable, chain, strap, etc.)
5. No extra weight of any kind may be added to frame or vehicle. Judges must have access to vehicle set-up
at any time.
6. Lock up height or distance between mounts cannot exceed 32 in. for single pump / 36 in. for double pump.


Street classes
1. All above rules apply.
2. Car must be able to drive and be street legal. This includes, current tags, license plates, and proof of
insurance.
3. Car cannot have any visible shop or manufacturer logos.
4. Car cannot be owned by a hydraulic shop, shop owner, shop employee and must be hopped by the actual
owner.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2009, 10:25 AM~13199730
> *i will roll this time if i still got the car....might be sold but we will see :biggrin: fuck it i'll still roll but i might be on big wheels this time :biggrin:
> *


how much for that vert mustang that was parked behind yours at the shop? :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2009, 08:27 AM~13199756
> *HOW MANY LOWRIDERS YA GOT GOING OUT THERE?
> *


8 or 9


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2009, 10:34 AM~13199794
> *rules for dallas wego ture hop.....anyone els see this?????????
> 
> Single and double pump rules
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF BULLSHIT, THEY MUST HAVE FUND OUT I WAS COMING TO BREAK THEM OFF!!!!! :angry: I SAY FK WEGO TOUR.... WHERE DID U FIND THIS?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 10:36 AM~13199801
> *8 or 9
> *


I'LL LET U KNOW LATER IF THIS LOCO WILL ROLL....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2009, 09:34 AM~13199794
> *rules for dallas wego ture hop.....anyone els see this?????????
> 
> Single and double pump rules
> ...


weight alone left out most of htown.. but man.. no shop cars either?
and tags have to be current on street class? haaa.. 
looks like when they say street,they mean street!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2009, 08:40 AM~13199829
> *I'LL LET U KNOW LATER IF THIS LOCO WILL ROLL....
> *



let me know we can meet up at the mall or something and roll out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2009, 09:39 AM~13199820
> *SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF BULLSHIT, THEY MUST HAVE FUND OUT I WAS COMING TO BREAK THEM OFF!!!!! :angry:  I SAY FK WEGO TOUR.... WHERE DID U FIND THIS?
> *


little mad? WEGO just called you out on every car you own.. :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2009, 08:34 AM~13199794
> *rules for dallas wego ture hop.....anyone els see this?????????
> 
> Single and double pump rules
> ...


single gate no weight and ride down the beltway 8 noooomsayn, dont hate


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 10:05 AM~13200047
> *single gate no weight and ride down the beltway 8 noooomsayn, dont hate
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2009, 09:08 AM~13200061
> *:uh:
> *


jack stand cc in the house


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 10:11 AM~13200089
> *jack stand cc in the house
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2009, 09:39 AM~13199820
> *SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF BULLSHIT, THEY MUST HAVE FUND OUT I WAS COMING TO BREAK THEM OFF!!!!! :angry:  I SAY FK WEGO TOUR.... WHERE DID U FIND THIS?
> *


thats alot less rules than LRM they ask for metal sized and limitations..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 6 2009, 09:08 AM~13200061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jack stand cc taking up space in the 09


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 10:13 AM~13200116
> *jack stand cc taking up space in the 09
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2009, 08:39 AM~13199820
> *SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF BULLSHIT, THEY MUST HAVE FUND OUT I WAS COMING TO BREAK THEM OFF!!!!! :angry:  I SAY FK WEGO TOUR.... WHERE DID U FIND THIS?
> *


im sure u can still hop for exhibition....


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2009, 08:26 AM~13199748
> *fosgate amps sold..
> 
> *



Could be $150 richer if the price is cool for the dvd player.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 6 2009, 11:12 AM~13200107
> *thats alot less rules than LRM they ask for metal sized and limitations..
> *


YEAH I KNOW BUT THIS SHIT HERE LOOKS LIKE IT WILL GO TO SHIT ASS WELL..... :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 11:25 AM~13200222
> *im sure u can still hop for exhibition....
> *


NAH HOMIE I HAVE STREETS CARS TO HOP AS WELL AND THEY ARE STREET LEGAL TAGS, AND INSPECTED AND READY TO ROLL AND PULL UP ON ANYONE THAT WANTS TO HOP!!!! OH INSURED TOO...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 6 2009, 09:28 AM~13200264
> *NAH HOMIE I HAVE STREETS CARS TO HOP AS WELL AND THEY ARE STREET LEGAL TAGS, AND INSPECTED AND READY TO ROLL AND PULL UP ON ANYONE THAT WANTS TO HOP!!!! OH INSURED TOO...*



BECAUSE THATS HOW WE ROLL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2009, 10:47 AM~13199883
> *little mad?  WEGO  just called you out on every car you own..    :roflmao:
> *


NOP SIR, I JUST HAVE ONE CAR THATS NOT STREET LEGAL BUT ALL OTHERS ARE READY TO ROLL AND ARE LEGAL, BUT MY RADICAL HOPPER WILL BE LEGAL REAL SOON U'LL SEE..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 11:30 AM~13200291
> *BECAUSE THATS HOW WE ROLL
> *


X641646815164646468414532056185233


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, loco's79, Drop'em, lone star


Thinking about putting my dog on ebay, any tips?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 6 2009, 10:32 AM~13200325
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, loco's79, Drop'em, lone star
> Thinking about putting my dog on ebay, any tips?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Title: Guard dog services for sale or Canine escort services.....Lol :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You saw the topic?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Mar 6 2009, 10:26 AM~13200230
> *Could be $150 richer if the price is cool for the dvd player.
> *


answer still no


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 6 2009, 10:34 AM~13200358
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Title: Guard dog services for sale or Canine escort services.....Lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You saw the topic?
> *


seen it while ago :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2009, 10:38 AM~13200393
> *answer still no
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 6 2009, 10:38 AM~13200403
> *seen it while ago :cheesy:
> *


I think homie might have something....Something different that's for sure...I think the bid was at between 6 and 7g's. Free clothes and get paid to wear em....Pretty smart if you ask me...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2009, 09:38 AM~13200393
> *answer still no
> *


 :angry: One tuesday you will run into a buy 1,000,000 Hot Wings for $150 special......................... and say "i should have sold it to that lowballer on l.i.l."

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

any plumbers that can flush a water heater?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

80s model lecab spotted on transporter with calif plates...........so who bought it....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 04:32 PM~13202705
> *80s model lecab spotted on transporter with calif plates...........so who bought it....
> *


Deez NUTS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 04:32 PM~13202705
> *80s model lecab spotted on transporter with calif plates...........so who bought it....
> *


liv4lacs?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 6 2009, 02:41 PM~13201848
> *any plumbers that can flush a water heater?
> *


Do that your self its easy. With the money a plumber is going to charge you for that you could have about 200 wings.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 04:32 PM~13202705
> *80s model lecab spotted on transporter with calif plates...........so who bought it....
> *



what color was it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 6 2009, 02:32 PM~13202705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY WE WILL SOON FIND OUT.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 6 2009, 03:32 PM~13202705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


instructions? you know i'm not white, and didn't luxury of going to one of those good skoo's.. namsayin'


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

juiced c.c is haveing a benefit car show for a homie that past away
march 7 set up is at 11 
at veras sport bar its 2727 north freeway zip code 77008
come show some luv all solo riderz an clubs welcome


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 6 2009, 01:42 PM~13202332
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 6 2009, 02:44 PM~13202794
> *Deez NUTS
> *


hmm


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HEY I POSTED UP EARLIER ABOUT THE HAND OUT FOR THE GALVESTON CRUISE AND CHILL. 

I PUT THE 15TH BUT IT NOT RIGHT, WE WILL BE HEADING OUT ON THE 14TH SATURDAY.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 6 2009, 10:35 AM~13199799
> *how much for that vert mustang that was parked behind yours at the shop?  :cheesy:
> *


not fo sale.....redoing the inside


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 11:05 AM~13200047
> *single gate no weight and ride down the beltway 8 noooomsayn, dont hate
> *


maaaaaaaaaannnnnnn hol up


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SOMETHIN I PICKED UP.....


















CUTTY FOR SALE,PM ME FOR MORE INFO...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 6 2009, 09:41 PM~13205092
> *SOMETHIN I PICKED UP.....
> 
> 
> ...


no....... he didn't just shit on big pimp :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2009, 07:48 PM~13205149
> *no....... he didn't just shit on big pimp :0 </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:red\'>DONT START NO SHIT SLIM


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 6 2009, 07:41 PM~13205092
> *SOMETHIN I PICKED UP.....
> 
> 
> ...



THATS THE 68 I HAD PUT UP FOR SALE 2 MONTHS AGO. Thats BOY ROB picked it up from my uncle. I told yall it was clean


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 6 2009, 09:55 PM~13205202
> *DONT START NO SHIT SLIM
> *


oh my bad.......






































































































































































but he did get shitted on


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2009, 08:12 PM~13205328
> *oh my bad.......
> but he did get shitted on
> *




:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 6 2009, 07:48 PM~13205149
> *no....... he didn't just shit on big pimp :0
> *


He SHITTIN MAYNE HE SHITTIN!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 08:20 AM~13199703
> *SUNDAY MARCH 14 ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST n HOUSTON CHAPTER WILL BE HEADING OUT TO GALVESTON TO CHILL AND CRUISE. IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO OUT THERE WE WILL SEE YALL AT THE SEA WALL.
> *


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

juiced c.c is haveing a benefit car show for a homie that past away
march 7 set up is at 11 
at veras sport bar its 2727 north freeway zip code 77008
come show some luv all solo riderz an clubs welcome


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

, wheres loco 79?, broken internet again :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 6 2009, 07:41 PM~13205092
> *SOMETHIN I PICKED UP.....
> 
> 
> ...


  ..looks clean ROBERT...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 713Lowriderboy, loco's79

sup bro


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 6 2009, 10:00 PM~13205665
> * , wheres loco 79?,  broken internet again :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: Don't jinx me....No me eches la sal Bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 6 2009, 09:23 PM~13205804
> *:nono:  :nono:  Don't jinx me....No me eches la sal Bro.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 6 2009, 10:23 PM~13205802
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 713Lowriderboy, loco's79
> 
> ...


Que onda Homie? :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 6 2009, 10:25 PM~13205810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 10:20 AM~13199703
> *SATURDAY MARCH 14TH ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST n HOUSTON CHAPTER WILL BE HEADING OUT TO GALVESTON TO CHILL AND CRUISE. IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO OUT THERE WE WILL SEE YALL AT THE SEA WALL.
> *


:yes:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 08:01 PM~13204227
> *HEY  I POSTED UP EARLIER ABOUT THE HAND OUT FOR THE GALVESTON CRUISE AND CHILL.
> 
> I PUT THE 15TH BUT IT NOT RIGHT, WE WILL BE HEADING OUT ON THE 14TH SATURDAY.
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL+Mar 6 2009, 09:36 PM~13205885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MARCH 14, 2009 THE TAKE OVER..................... GALVESTON BAY

A good way to kick-off for spring break........................................................

NOTHING BUT LOWRIDER FROM SOUTH EAST TEXAS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 11:41 PM~13205916
> *MARCH 14, 2009 THE TAKE OVER..................... GALVESTON BAY
> 
> A good way to kick-off for spring break........................................................
> ...


we will be there


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

MAN I JUST FOUND OUT................

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TONY FROM LOCOS.

H-TOWN TEAM84 CADDY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 5 2009, 08:11 PM~13195925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rob that car looks nice. and yea u just cocked over and shitted on big pimp. jackstand cc is out of comission.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Mar 6 2009, 08:41 PM~13205092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 6 2009, 11:54 PM~13206000
> *MAN I JUST FOUND OUT................
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO TONY FROM LOCOS.
> ...


thanks bro!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Mar 6 2009, 08:20 AM~13199703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woddblocks cc is nw in effect.. he aint worthy of a jack stand


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2009, 02:51 AM~13207207
> *lets me at almeada mall.. i know a few of my members are ready to roll...
> big ass carvan of lows.. 45 s takeover...
> boy need a box of toilet paper
> ...


i say lets do it again sic, lets go hop on them fools in g-town!! :biggrin: FUK IT IM DOWN.....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*
*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*








*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403
************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 7 2009, 12:56 AM~13207227
> *i say lets do it again sic, lets go hop on them fools in g-town!! :biggrin:  FUK IT IM DOWN.....
> *


awready...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 7 2009, 12:51 AM~13207207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OKAY WE MEET AT ALMEDA MALL. March 14th i will see what time is best for everyone. CLEAN UP THE RIDES H-TOWN


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2009, 10:14 PM~13206139
> *rob that car looks nice. and yea u just cocked over and shitted on big pimp. jackstand cc is out of comission.
> *



LOL,THANX HOMIE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 7 2009, 08:49 AM~13207934
> *LOL,THANX HOMIE
> *


 :uh: 


but yeah its nice.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:wave: Sup Raza............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2009, 10:03 AM~13208558
> *:uh:
> but yeah  its nice.
> *


what happened to "build it how you want" yea that shit is out the window when someone pulls up on you huh :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2009, 11:53 AM~13208976
> *what happened to "build it how you want" yea that shit is out the window when someone pulls up on you huh  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2009, 10:55 AM~13208982
> *:uh:
> *


girl, you know its true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2009, 11:55 AM~13208988
> *girl, you know its true
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2009, 12:08 PM~13209075
> *:uh:
> *


big pimp...i need your polishing skills


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 7 2009, 12:26 PM~13209211
> *big pimp...i need your polishing skills
> *


if its those rocker panels, they anodized, can't help out.


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 7 2009, 12:55 PM~13209380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 7 2009, 11:55 AM~13209380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne....tops keep droppin down in houston!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 7 2009, 12:55 PM~13209380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2009, 11:55 AM~13208988
> *girl, you know its true
> *


Mili Vanili song title..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 7 2009, 12:56 PM~13209385
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup Homie?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 7 2009, 11:55 AM~13209380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2009, 12:33 PM~13209262
> *if its those rocker panels, they anodized, can't help out.
> *


nah the window trim


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 7 2009, 01:34 PM~13209644
> *Sup Homie?
> *


sup bro...you working?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Mar 7 2009, 01:33 PM~13209638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same problem.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone got a small 14" bumper kit for sale?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 7 2009, 02:56 AM~13207227
> *i say lets do it again sic, lets go hop on them fools in g-town!! :biggrin:  FUK IT IM DOWN.....
> *


Bring my cd with you.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

FOR THOSE RIDERZ AND CLUBS HEADING OUT TO GALVESTONS SEAWALL, THERES GOING TO BE 2 MEETING SPOTS. SIC POSTED TO MEET UP AT ALMEDA MALL SOME US WILL MEET IN [email protected] THE VALERO BEFORE GETTING ON BAYTOWN BRIDGE. REMEMBER:

LOWRIDERS TAKING OVER THE SEAWALL ON MARCH 14, 2009


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 7 2009, 12:55 PM~13209380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much???????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Mar 7 2009, 11:55 AM~13209380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## reggiemiller (Mar 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Thanks to the folks who came by the Oldies CC fundraiser today. Rollerz Only, Houston Stylez, Latin Kustoms, H-Bombs, etc...*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 7 2009, 06:18 PM~13211089
> *FOR THOSE RIDERZ AND CLUBS HEADING OUT TO GALVESTONS SEAWALL, THERES GOING TO BE 2 MEETING SPOTS. SIC POSTED TO MEET UP AT ALMEDA MALL SOME US WILL MEET IN [email protected] THE VALERO BEFORE GETTING ON BAYTOWN BRIDGE. REMEMBER:
> 
> LOWRIDERS TAKING OVER THE SEAWALL ON MARCH 14, 2009
> *


What time @ Almeda?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 7 2009, 09:19 PM~13213160
> *What time @ Almeda?
> *


IM WAITING ON SIC TO SAY WHAT TIME OR SOMEBODY THAT ACTUALLY GOING TO MEET THERE AND HEAD OUT. I WILL BE IN BAYTOWN WITHT HE REST OF US THAT ARE MEETING THERE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i will say at noon..
give people time to wake up..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 7 2009, 01:38 PM~13209678
> *sup bro...you working?
> *


I was. Just stopped about an hour ago. Fuckin car kicked my ass... :uh: :happysad: But it's worth it :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2009, 02:49 PM~13210146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Why are you posting your boyscout pics? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2009, 10:11 PM~13213545
> *i will say at noon..
> give people time to wake up..
> *



OK. SOUNDS GOOD.

FOR THOSE LOWRIDERS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ:

IF YOU ROLLIN TO G-TOWN AND MEETING UP AT ALMEDA MALL THE TIME IS AT 12 NOON, FOR THOSE THAT WILL MEET IN BAYTOWN @ THE VALERO BY THE BRIDGE SAME TIME NOON.

WE WILL ALL MEET AT THE SEAWALL BY 1-1:30


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne..we will see who actually shows up.. half these ****** never ride..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:uh: Damn!!! Wish my car was finished...... :banghead: ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 7 2009, 10:26 PM~13213211
> *LOS-KUSTOMS - for all your major modification upgrades, from 3D to fiberglass, air bags, Hydraulics. Lowrider bike expert - on all classes Radical - Street.
> 
> SIC 713 - *i hear them boyz still talkin down on the name, but in 09'im about to change them game*
> ...


since i said something you put sic on signature again, amazing


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

well car is gone....i'll see it in a couple weeks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

Q.VOLE HOUSTON HOMIES . uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 04:35 PM~13218101
> *well car is gone....i'll see it in a couple weeks
> 
> 
> ...


new paint interior new rims new top and a new biaatttcchhh hold up too short :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Mar 8 2009, 05:57 PM~13218225
> *Q.VOLE HOUSTON HOMIES . uffin:
> *



how you like htown


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 04:35 PM~13218101
> *well car is gone....i'll see it in a couple weeks
> 
> 
> ...


what color??


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 8 2009, 07:12 PM~13218858
> *what color??
> *


don't worry he aint doing black :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 8 2009, 05:23 PM~13218434
> *how you like htown
> *


i love houston homie but the only reason i dont go back is cause i dont want my kids to grow like i did.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 8 2009, 02:10 PM~13217256
> *since i said something you put sic on signature again, amazing
> *



YOU WILL SOON FIND OUT WHY.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 06:38 PM~13219074
> *don't worry he aint doing black  :uh:
> *


Heard somebody was going hard on da mic at kareoke bar last night....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 8 2009, 07:00 PM~13219203
> *YOU WILL SOON FIND OUT WHY.
> *


:0: :0:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 06:38 PM~13219074
> *don't worry he aint doing black  :uh:
> *


shut ur chopz!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 8 2009, 05:47 PM~13218165
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2009, 08:02 PM~13219223
> *Heard somebody was going hard on da mic at kareoke bar last night....
> *


yeah, lone star was off the chain. busted a freestyle. and texasgold was his hype man.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 8 2009, 07:12 PM~13218858
> *what color??
> *


a real dark charcole metallic, a shade lighter then black


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 08:12 PM~13219302
> *yeah, lone star was off the chain.  busted a freestyle.  and texasgold was his hype man.
> *


i got the video :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 08:24 PM~13219405
> *a real dark charcole metallic, a shade lighter then black
> *


yeah.. fk black.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 07:24 PM~13219405
> *a real dark charcole metallic, a shade lighter then black
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 08:25 PM~13219414
> *i got the video :cheesy:
> *


no you don't :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 09:12 PM~13219302
> *yeah, lone star was off the chain.  busted a freestyle.  and texasgold was his hype man.
> *


Did you flush that water heater yet?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 04:35 PM~13218101
> *well car is gone....i'll see it in a couple weeks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 09:24 PM~13219405
> *a real dark charcole metallic, a shade lighter then black
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 8 2009, 08:27 PM~13219433
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 8 2009, 08:26 PM~13219429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man said you jockin' his color. least thats way it sounds to me.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 09:28 PM~13219436
> *:dunno:
> *


Thats the color of my car, most people think its black but it is a very dark charcoal.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 09:30 PM~13219452
> *no    fk that heater
> man said you jockin' his color.    least thats way it sounds to me.
> *


15 minutes and water hose is all it takes.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 8 2009, 08:30 PM~13219454
> *Thats the color of my car, most people think its black but it is a very dark charcoal.
> *


yea i saw it on the color samples, and fell in love....real heavy metallic, and at night will look like black


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 8 2009, 08:31 PM~13219464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shouldnt take you long then. get your ass over there.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 09:31 PM~13219472
> *yea i saw it on the color samples, and fell in love....real heavy metallic, and at night will look like black
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i need a vote of 5 people...to show the big pimp video :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 09:32 PM~13219476
> *
> shouldnt take you long then.    get your ass over there.
> *


Sorry I don't accept wings as payment.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 07:31 PM~13219464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hoa aint gon like dat...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2009, 07:34 PM~13219507
> *Hoa aint gon like dat...
> *


wait til they see what the back bumper does to the street


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 8 2009, 08:34 PM~13219497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why he got a shotty


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 07:34 PM~13219497
> *i need a vote of 5 people...to show the big pimp video :biggrin:
> *


Sho it sho it sho it sho it sho it.....there that's 5 votes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2009, 09:38 PM~13219546
> *:biggrin:
> *


How was crogers (krogers).


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 07:35 PM~13219518
> *wait til they see what the back bumper does to the street
> *


Puro pedo...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 8 2009, 07:39 PM~13219555
> *How was crogers (krogers).
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 8 2009, 07:39 PM~13219555
> *How was crogers (krogers).
> *


it was actually alright..
we started off at mac gregor, then wings in more..
then slicks.. then krogers...


my back dump got trash in it.. so i couldnt 3..ill fx that in the morn, but i was still back bumperin ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2009, 07:39 PM~13219558
> *Puro pedo...
> *


no modified rear end, you chain ya dog in the yard.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2009, 09:41 PM~13219571
> *it was actually alright..
> we started off at mac gregor, then wings in more..
> then slicks.. then krogers...
> ...


Hopefully I can make it next week.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 07:41 PM~13219574
> *no modified rear end, you chain ya dog in the yard.
> 
> 
> ...


Knowmtalmbout!!!!.......but ima do da dam thang...cuz I'm Worldw"I"de!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 08:41 PM~13219574
> *no modified rear end, you chain ya dog in the yard.
> 
> 
> ...


quit talkin like you on the witness stand *****!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2009, 07:44 PM~13219599
> *Knowmtalmbout!!!!.......but ima do da dam thang...cuz I'm Worldw"I"de!!!!!
> *


i dont know what they doin with them big ass tires :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 8 2009, 07:42 PM~13219576
> *Hopefully I can make it next week.
> *


will be nice.. bunch of trucks.. but here they werent being dumb. actually just parked and chilled.. 

im still crunk.. gotta take my batts out tommorow tho.. they need a good charge


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 07:34 PM~13219497
> *i need a vote of 5 people...to show the big pimp video :biggrin:
> *


mayne


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I know there has been at least 5 votes we want to see the video.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

people wanna watch me perform, they gonna have to come pay cover charge like everybody else!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

only 3 so far, but due to circumstances the video has been put on hold


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill post that mafucka 5 votes or not


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2009, 08:51 PM~13219673
> *ill post that mafucka 5 votes or not
> *


people gonna get they feeling hurt :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 8 2009, 08:52 PM~13219688
> *people gonna get they feeling hurt :uh:
> *


naw, this is a financial thing.. some paypal me $20 and i'll allow it!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sniff sniff...
i smeeeeeeeell.... i smeeeeeeeeeeeell.... 















































____________________________!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2009, 08:54 PM~13219705
> *sniff sniff...
> i smeeeeeeeell.... i smeeeeeeeeeeeell....
> ____________________________!
> *


thats your engine smoking.. get that bitch rebuilt already !


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:around:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XwmOaw5CVsM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XwmOaw5CVsM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 07:55 PM~13219716
> *thats your engine smoking..  get that bitch rebuilt already !
> *


maybe my motors.. since im on da switch unlike someone...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2009, 08:59 PM~13219755
> *maybe my motors.. since im on da switch unlike someone...
> *


don't see how you breaking shit every week, but no where near being on the bumper.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Somebody gon post da dam video...or yall scared of free willy da whale??


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WAT UP BIGGY????? I SEE UR BACK ON LIL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 08:03 PM~13219799
> *don't see how you breaking shit every week, but no where near being on the bumper.
> *


Mayne.....:0:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 08:03 PM~13219799
> *don't see how you breaking shit every week, but no where near being on the bumper.
> *


i dont break shit.. fuck you talkin bout..
only thing i break is my foot off in your fat ass...

and i hit bumper on 2 licks..

with the ass down... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2009, 09:04 PM~13219810
> *Somebody gon post da dam video...or yall scared of free willy da whale??
> *


how about you just come out saturday nite and peep that shit live? then after, you and slim can get up and do the soulja boy AGAIN!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 8 2009, 09:06 PM~13219833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shame that nice paint job is covering up a bucket.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:05 PM~13219823
> *WAT UP BIGGY????? I SEE UR BACK ON LIL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yes sr your night mare is back :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2009, 10:06 PM~13219838
> *i dont break shit.. fuck you talkin bout..
> only thing i break is my foot off in your fat ass...
> 
> ...


AS LONG AS ITS ON DA BUMPER ITS ALRITE, NOT TO MANY PEEPS CAN SAY THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 10:09 PM~13219871
> *:biggrin: yes  sr  your  night mare  is  back :biggrin:
> *


ITA GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER HOPPER IN HERE CAUSE I WAS GETTING TIRED OF FUCKING AROUND WITH ALL THIS CHIPPERS ON HERE!! :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:11 PM~13219905
> *ITA GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER HOPPER IN HERE CAUSE I WAS GETTING TIRED OF FUCKING AROUND WITH ALL THIS CHIPPERS ON HERE!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 09:13 PM~13219924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


don't mind him, he just trippin cause WEGO already disqualified all of his cars.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 10:13 PM~13219924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I MIGHT HAVE A NEW MEMBER IN LOCOS HES FROM TEXAS CITY!!! HE SAID HES GOING TO BUILD A HOPPER PARA ACERLE UN HOUSE CALL A SU OLD CAR CLUB!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 8 2009, 08:09 PM~13219867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. im thinkin about addin 2 more batteries


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Mar 8 2009, 08:13 PM~13219924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 que pasa tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 10:14 PM~13219937
> *don't mind him, he just trippin cause WEGO already disqualified all of his cars.
> *


LET U TELL IT HOMIE, U GOT MONEY TO LOSE CAUSE IM READY TO BET U THAT MY CAR CAN QUALIFY FOR WEGO TOUR... :uh: I BET UR MONEY AINT AS BIG AS UR MOUTH FOOL............. :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2009, 10:17 PM~13219973
> *ha ,yea  you gay ass finger print graphics...
> covering up  all that rust..
> lol.. im thinkin about addin 2 more batteries
> *


DO IT HOMIE AND THEN GO DO A HOUSE CALL JUST BECAUSE!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 08:06 PM~13219844
> *how about you just come out saturday nite and peep that shit live?    then after, you and slim can get up and do the soulja boy AGAIN!
> 
> 
> ...


I would but aint get no invite........maybe...u guys think I'm to high class for those places...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 10:17 PM~13219977
> *:uh:  :uh: que onda brown
> 
> :0  :0  :0 que pasa tony
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE, ESO FUE LO QUE ME DIJO MI CAMARADA! I GUESS SOMEONE PISSED HIM OFF IN ORDER TO BUILT A HOPPER, QUE NO? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 08:17 PM~13219977
> *:uh:  :uh: que onda brown
> :biggrin:  k  onda    listo  :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0 que pasa tony
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2009, 10:19 PM~13220009
> *I would but aint get no invite........maybe...u guys think I'm to high class for those places...
> *


QUE PASO COMPITA. U BRINGING DA LAC OUT SO WE CAN ROLL TO G-TOWN SATURDAY?????? :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:21 PM~13220036
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE, ESO FUE LO QUE ME DIJO MI CAMARADA! I GUESS SOMEONE PISSED HIM OFF IN ORDER TO BUILT A HOPPER, QUE NO? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what he is waiting for . talk is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:23 PM~13220051
> *QUE PASO COMPITA. U BRINGING DA LAC OUT SO WE CAN ROLL TO G-TOWN SATURDAY?????? :cheesy:
> *


Sure am....u wana race there too??? I bet my lac will get there b4 ur lincoln  


Since I do have my green daily fleet


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:21 PM~13220036
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE, ESO FUE LO QUE ME DIJO MI CAMARADA! I GUESS SOMEONE PISSED HIM OFF IN ORDER TO BUILT A HOPPER, QUE NO? :biggrin:
> *


chale ta cabron con la raza :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Topic good tonight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:19 PM~13220007
> *DO IT HOMIE AND THEN GO DO A HOUSE CALL JUST BECAUSE!
> *


yea.. but im to lazy to repaint my racks after welding on them..

roberts wants to build me a special street pump... with some fkin gear.. i might just let him


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2009, 10:26 PM~13220085
> *Sure am....u wana race there too??? I bet my lac will get there b4 ur lincoln
> Since I do have my green daily fleet
> *


IF U WANNA RACE I MIGHT JUST HAVE SOMETHING FOR U THEN!!!! :biggrin: THEN LETS ROLL


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:32 PM~13220158
> *IF U WANNA RACE I MIGHT JUST HAVE SOMETHING FOR U THEN!!!! :biggrin: THEN LETS ROLL
> *


race :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2009, 10:31 PM~13220154
> *yea.. but im to lazy to repaint my racks after welding on them..
> 
> roberts wants to build me a special street pump... with some fkin gear.. i might just let him
> *


WAT ROB? SOUNDS GOOD, BUT HOW DID ROB END UP WITH A HYDRO SHOP? IS HE DOING DA WORK OR IS SOMEONE ELSE WORKING FOR HIM?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 10:34 PM~13220185
> *race :biggrin:
> *


 hno: I MIGHT JUST HAVE U ONE, DONT WORRY HE JUST HAS AN LT1........ EL COBRA SE LO METE! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 8 2009, 10:29 PM~13220128
> *Topic good tonight
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 10:27 PM~13220100
> *chale  ta cabron con la raza :cheesy:
> *


ESO QUE NI QUE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 10:37 PM~13220220
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Que pasa Tony


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:32 PM~13220158
> *IF U WANNA RACE I MIGHT JUST HAVE SOMETHING FOR U THEN!!!! :biggrin: THEN LETS ROLL
> *


Ha.lol...tas loco wey....na I gota work saturday....aint got them days off like u high rollers....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:34 PM~13220187
> *WAT ROB? SOUNDS GOOD, BUT HOW DID ROB END UP WITH A HYDRO SHOP? IS HE DOING DA WORK OR IS SOMEONE ELSE WORKING FOR HIM?
> *


yea we got a shop.. southside customs... we do paint and switches.. restorations.. etc..
he does all the work... he stop driving trucks for right now..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:36 PM~13220216
> *hno:  I MIGHT JUST HAVE U ONE, DONT WORRY HE JUST HAS AN LT1........ EL COBRA SE LO METE! :biggrin:
> *


 COMO K SE LO mete :angry: excuse me :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 8 2009, 09:18 PM~13219983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your boy slim was there, talk to that man about not inviting.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 8 2009, 10:40 PM~13220268
> *Ha.lol...tas loco wey....na I gota work saturday....aint got them days off like u high rollers....
> *


MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 08:38 PM~13220229
> *ESO QUE NI QUE
> *


como estuvo la pachanga 
CHOCHI (LOCOS)
que rollo chochirrrios 








:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2009, 09:41 PM~13220283
> *yea we got a shop.. southside customs... we do paint and switches.. restorations.. etc..
> he does all the work... he stop driving trucks for right now..
> *


bawlin, maybe one day i can be rich like you. :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 10:43 PM~13220302
> ****** i ain't got no money, you one with the 5 hoppers.    i' just a broke ***** with a bucket.
> your boy slim was there, talk to that man about not inviting.
> *


I HEARD U SOLD UR 68!!!! :uh:  MONEYGONE... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 09:46 PM~13220334
> *I HEARD U SOLD UR 68!!!! :uh:    MONEYGONE... :angry:
> *


you know i didn't get much for it, its just a bucket.. namsayin'


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 08:45 PM~13220325
> *como estuvo la pachanga
> CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> que rollo chochirrrios
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 10:42 PM~13220294
> *COMO  K  SE LO  mete    :angry:  excuse me  :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 08:45 PM~13220325
> *como estuvo la pachanga
> CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> que rollo chochirrrios
> ...


esta bien pedo


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 8 2009, 08:48 PM~13220356
> *esta bien pedo
> *


k onda chochi


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 08:47 PM~13220341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 10:45 PM~13220325
> *como estuvo la pachanga
> CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> que rollo chochirrrios
> ...


MIRALO IGUALITO QUE MI COMPADRE CHOCHI, SOLAMENTE LE FALTAN LOS ABUJEROS EN LA CAMISA Y HAS DE CUENTA QUE ES EL!!! :cheesy: BWT U THATS HOW HE WAS LAST NIGHT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 09:49 PM~13220370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 08:49 PM~13220370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no mames ponle una almuada :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 8 2009, 10:47 PM~13220344
> *What's good H-Town...
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 09:49 PM~13220370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice racks


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 08:49 PM~13220368
> *k  onda    chochi
> *


nada aqui nomas


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 8 2009, 08:48 PM~13220356
> *esta bien pedo
> *


no te sobraron fajitas ??? :dunno: :dunno: pa ir manana :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 10:51 PM~13220394
> *nice racks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 08:49 PM~13220368
> *k  onda    chochi
> *


nada aqui nomas


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 08:52 PM~13220404
> *no te sobraron fajitas ??? :dunno:  :dunno: pa ir manana  :biggrin:
> *


preguntale a tony


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 8 2009, 09:53 PM~13220415
> *nada aqui nomas
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 8 2009, 08:50 PM~13220377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your type of bitch hu?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2009, 08:46 PM~13220332
> *bawlin, maybe one day i can be rich like you.  :angry:
> *


never rich..
just smart


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 09:45 PM~13220325
> *como estuvo la pachanga
> CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> que rollo chochirrrios
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> :0 :0
> [/quot :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 8 2009, 08:54 PM~13220424
> *
> *


 :angry: ni fuites


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 10:53 PM~13220419
> *preguntale  a  tony
> *


TODAVIA TENGO CHINGOS DE FAJITA READY TO PARA PONER EN EL GRILL..... :biggrin: LA RAZA ESTABAN TAN OCUPADOS TOMANDOP QUE NISI QUIERA COMIERON MUNCHO....


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Did any one go to the South Padre show?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 10:54 PM~13220425
> *ya esta los espero el viernes aya en el downtonw
> your type of bitch hu?
> *


WE BE THERE SI DIOS QUIERE.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Mar 8 2009, 08:53 PM~13220415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya pa tras en town oh te vas luego?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 08:52 PM~13220404
> *no te sobraron fajitas ??? :dunno:  :dunno: pa ir manana  :biggrin:
> *


de amadre aque oras


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 8 2009, 09:57 PM~13220449
> *:angry:  :angry: ni fuites
> *


Se me hizo tarde trabajando en el 63............ :uh:
I'm sorry......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 8 2009, 10:54 PM~13220424
> *
> *


U FORGOT THEY CHANGED THE TIME OH QUE? WHAT TOOK U SO LONG TO GET ON LIL!!! :biggrin: SI SIEMPRE ERES EL PRIMERO AQUI.... :cheesy:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 08:59 PM~13220470
> *asi andavas el sabado
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 8 2009, 08:59 PM~13220471
> *de amadre aque oras
> *


el gomitas te va a ir a dar vaje hno: hno: hno: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 8 2009, 10:01 PM~13220486
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 8 2009, 09:00 PM~13220481
> *Se me hizo tarde trabajando en el 63............ :uh:
> I'm sorry......
> *


ni pedo :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2009, 09:55 PM~13220429
> *never rich..
> just smart
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 09:01 PM~13220488
> *el gomitas te va a ir a dar vaje  hno:  hno:  hno:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


ya se


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, 713Lowriderboy, BAYTOWNSLC, CHOCHI (LOCOS), rollin-hard, loco's79, FPEREZII, NIX CUSTOMS QUE ROLLO LOCO?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 08:59 PM~13220470
> *asi andavas el sabado
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: trabajando en mi carro para easter :biggrin: i tu k onda con el carro


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 8 2009, 09:04 PM~13220518
> *ya se
> *


a si de recio


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 10:00 PM~13220482
> *U FORGOT THEY CHANGED THE TIME OH QUE? WHAT TOOK U SO LONG TO GET ON LIL!!! :biggrin:  SI SIEMPRE ERES EL PRIMERO AQUI.... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Nombre. Acabamos de llegar de Studewood Park hace rato. I was in here earlier, pero ni uno de ustedes estaba y me sali......


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 8 2009, 08:58 PM~13220456
> *Did any one go to the South Padre show?
> *


no


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 8 2009, 09:05 PM~13220530
> *:biggrin: trabajando  en  mi carro  para  easter    :biggrin:  i tu    k onda  con el carro
> *


ahi tratando de salir adelante con los jonkes


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 8 2009, 11:05 PM~13220536
> *:biggrin:  Nombre. Acabamos de llegar de Studewood Park hace rato. I was in here earlier, pero ni uno de ustedes estaba y me sali......
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Oye, y Boiler? :dunno: Tambien falta hoppers4life...........


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 09:05 PM~13220531
> *a si de recio
> 
> 
> ...


se parese ati cuado esta afuera de colorado las biejas bayla adetro i tu afuera :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 8 2009, 09:09 PM~13220588
> *se parese ati cuado esta afuera de colorado las biejas bayla adetro i tu afuera :cheesy:
> *






 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 10:12 PM~13220619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 11:12 PM~13220619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Chingao!!!! Tengo chingos de sueno.........Laters Raza!!!!!
:tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 8 2009, 08:08 PM~13220571
> *Oye, y Boiler?  :dunno:  Tambien falta hoppers4life...........
> *


IM HERE JUST CHECKING OUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

prura raza pesada de Tamaulipas


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 8 2009, 08:16 PM~13220671
> *Chingao!!!! Tengo chingos de sueno.........Laters Raza!!!!!
> :tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


 :uh: NO TE ASUSTES, PARA QUE CORRES


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 11:18 PM~13220694
> *prura raza pesada de Tamaulipas
> 
> 
> ...


   :machinegun:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, hoppers4life, NIX CUSTOMS, CHOCHI (LOCOS)
:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 8 2009, 10:04 PM~13220520
> *h-town team 84 caddy, 713Lowriderboy, BAYTOWNSLC, CHOCHI (LOCOS), rollin-hard, loco's79, FPEREZII, NIX CUSTOMS QUE ROLLO LOCO?
> *



wassup stranger?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FOR SALE!! dumps and 1 amp still left!!

4 dumps (used and no i wont split them up, they'll miss each other) look like these..but with chrome blocks. 
http://www.catalog.prohopper.com/product_i...products_id=281
one offer on table,but deal not done. 

fosgate p450.4 $100 4 channel  *sold*
fosgate p550.2 $150 2 channel *sold*









power acoustic saphire 800w (2 channel) $200 










rockford fosgate ravdvd1 $180 plays mp3/dvd has rear aux port for mp3 player/ipod NIB (i'll do $150 if you buy an amp too. lol)  *sold*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 8 2009, 10:17 PM~13220681
> *IM HERE JUST CHECKING OUT ALL THIS BULLSHIT :0
> *


 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 8 2009, 10:18 PM~13220696
> *:uh:  NO TE ASUSTES, PARA QUE CORRES
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2009, 10:59 PM~13220470
> *asi andavas el sabado
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 9 2009, 09:00 AM~13222844
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 8 2009, 06:57 AM~13215367
> *OK. SOUNDS GOOD.
> 
> FOR THOSE LOWRIDERS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ:
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

I NEED NAMES FOR GUESTLIST IF U PLAN ON ATTENDING....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 9 2009, 02:30 PM~13225776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dress code? metal detectors?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 02:54 PM~13225949
> *dress code? metal detectors?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

If anyone is interested, my bro is selling his Regal..It runs in the 13s in the quarter mile on 22s...350 bored 40 over motor, high porformance trans , gears , electric fans...pm me for more info...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 9 2009, 03:03 PM~13226000
> *:uh:
> *


fk that then..i ain't putting no fucking ricky martin shirt and metrosexual shoes on, just to go booz. and i don't go anywhere i can't pack the hardware.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 03:07 PM~13226037
> *fk that then..i ain't putting no fucking ricky martin shirt and metrosexual shoes on, just to go booz.   and i don't go anywhere i can't pack the hardware.
> *


:uh:
I THINK ILL WEAR MY CHUCKS....



OH YEAH FREE CORONA'S


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 9 2009, 03:03 PM~13226004
> *If anyone is interested, my bro is selling his Regal..It runs in the 13s in the quarter mile on 22s...350 bored 40 over motor, high porformance trans , gears , electric fans...pm me for more info...
> 
> 
> ...


$500 gonna take alot of work to undo all those fouls!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 9 2009, 03:08 PM~13226042
> *:uh:
> I THINK ILL WEAR MY CHUCKS....
> OH YEAH FREE CORONA'S
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 9 2009, 08:00 AM~13222844
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 9 2009, 03:03 PM~13226004
> *If anyone is interested, my bro is selling his Regal..It runs in the 13s in the quarter mile on 22s...350 bored 40 over motor, high porformance trans , gears , electric fans...pm me for more info...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtf?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 03:11 PM~13226061
> *:uh:
> *


HATTIN


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2009, 07:50 AM~13222809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I like this song.....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 9 2009, 08:00 AM~13222844
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 9 2009, 05:43 PM~13227369
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 9 2009, 01:30 PM~13225776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 9 2009, 05:50 PM~13227444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 9 2009, 02:08 PM~13226042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 9 2009, 07:00 PM~13227526
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


hey shoot me the # to robert from latin kustoms


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 9 2009, 06:57 PM~13228783
> *hey shoot me the # to robert from latin kustoms
> *


pm sent


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

713 249 0373


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMN yall fools stay all night, i have to go to sleep , been working 7 12s 4 the last 2 weeks :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 9 2009, 07:04 PM~13228882
> *DAMN yall fools stay all night, i have to go to sleep , been working 7 12s 4 the last 2 weeks :angry:
> *


ballin.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 9 2009, 08:04 PM~13228882
> *DAMN yall fools stay all night, i have to go to sleep , been working 7 12s 4 the last 2 weeks :angry:
> *


fk you, fk your sleep..and fk your neighbors.. i wasn't park at wrong house.. i just parked wherever da fk i want.. you tell em that shit!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

, switches4life




 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

whats new fellas?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:05 PM~13228905
> *fk you, fk your sleep..and fk your neighbors..  i wasn't park at wrong house.. i just parked wherever da fk i want.. you tell em that shit!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , in fact my neighbor , she ask 4 u, she been single , and shes big too :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 9 2009, 07:07 PM~13228926
> *, switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 9 2009, 08:12 PM~13228982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , in fact my neighbor , she ask 4 u, she been single , and shes big too :biggrin:
> *


she know how to make wings?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:17 PM~13229052
> *she know how to make wings?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still have that power acoustic amp, and 4 dumps for sale..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hopping lowrider for sale.. needs batteries.. $5


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:23 PM~13229127
> *still have that power acoustic amp, and 4 dumps for sale..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: anyrusty chinas :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Did you see the new LRM mag


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 9 2009, 08:25 PM~13229155
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: anyrusty chinas  :cheesy:
> *


in fact, i will have those available in about a month. gonna have sentimental value though, since they rolling the discontinued 14" hurcules tires.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2009, 08:26 PM~13229180
> *Did you see the new LRM mag
> *


sitting on kitchen counter..but ain't bothered to look at it yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 9 2009, 08:26 PM~13229184
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0
> *


repost x987192384791238749123847 go stick to what you're good at, baking cakes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** baked a cake for a brawd, what a ***!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 9 2009, 09:26 PM~13229184
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbl5LYMV4c0
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:27 PM~13229192
> *in fact, i will have those available in about a month.  gonna have sentimental value though, since they rolling the discontinued 14" hurcules tires.
> *


  let me know


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:23 PM~13229127
> *still have that power acoustic amp, and 4 dumps for sale..
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH 4 THOSE DELTAS, THEY GOOD FOR CRUISING ONLY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 9 2009, 08:39 PM~13229388
> *HOW MUCH 4 THOSE DELTAS, THEY GOOD FOR CRUISING ONLY
> *


was that suppose to be a sneak diss? i think so.. 


and i know that already bitch.. i didn't have the $ for adex like ya'll ballaz, but i did buy some new italians. 

ya'll fools be having money just to wipe ya'll ass's with..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Mar 9 2009, 09:39 PM~13229387
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 09:43 PM~13229471
> *was that suppose to be a sneak diss?  i think so..
> and i know that already bitch..  i didn't have the $ for adex like ya'll ballaz, but i did buy some new italians.
> 
> ...


u one crazy shit talking tranny lover!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:43 PM~13229471
> *
> 
> ya'll fools be having money just to wipe ya'll ass's with..
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 








:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2009, 11:39 PM~13220958
> *wassup stranger?
> *


not a whole lot of nada, y tu a que te dedicas? u taking good care of my future 62 rag? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll ****** might be bawlas with ya'll fleets of buckets.. but i'm trying to make my own power moves.. stack small,but working on it! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:59 PM~13229762
> *ya'll ****** might be bawlas with ya'll fleets of buckets.. but i'm trying to make my own power moves..  stack small,but working on it!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:niggapleaze:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 09:59 PM~13229762
> *ya'll ****** might be bawlas with ya'll fleets of buckets.. but i'm trying to make my own power moves..  stack small,but working on it!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...










igualito que tu!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:59 PM~13229762
> *ya'll ****** might be bawlas with ya'll fleets of buckets.. but i'm trying to make my own power moves..  stack small,but working on it!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 9 2009, 08:55 PM~13229676
> *not a whole lot of nada, y tu a que te dedicas? u taking good care of my future 62 rag?  :biggrin:
> *



ALWAYS!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 09:13 PM~13229986
> *ALWAYS!
> 
> 
> ...



those wheels suuuuuuure look good.....


:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 08:13 PM~13229986
> *ALWAYS!
> 
> 
> ...


Sup *****.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 10:13 PM~13229986
> *ALWAYS!
> 
> 
> ...


esta chingon homie, hey u rolling to g-town saturday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 9 2009, 10:25 PM~13230038
> *those wheels suuuuuuure look good.....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 09:13 PM~13229986
> *ALWAYS!
> 
> 
> ...


Mafucka looks clean as hell! :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:30 PM~13229251
> ****** baked a cake for a brawd, what a ***!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: SHUT THE HELL UP BEFORE I GET YO GIRLFRIEND LINDSEY TO PUT YO ASS IN TIMEOUT :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 9 2009, 09:25 PM~13230038
> *those wheels suuuuuuure look good.....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 07:59 PM~13229762
> *ya'll ****** might be bawlas with ya'll fleets of buckets.. but i'm trying to make my own power moves..  stack small,but working on it!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GET THAT PEE SHOOTER OUT OF HERE :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 9 2009, 09:41 PM~13230286
> *:uh: SHUT THE HELL UP BEFORE I GET YO GIRLFRIEND LINDSEY TO PUT YO ASS IN TIMEOUT :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


***** said he baked a brawd a cake!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 9 2009, 09:42 PM~13230312
> *GET THAT PEE SHOOTER OUT OF HERE :0
> *


.45 a pee shooter? mayne..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 08:45 PM~13230358
> *.45 a pee shooter?  mayne..
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13230448
> *
> *http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=xc98c3&s=5



mayne, could just shut up.. but no, you have to post pics of those cheap ass fucking guns. ak's for for about $300, and are cheap ass clones. and whats that other one a hi-point? they be having his/her specials for them hoez.  :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 08:43 PM~13230340
> ****** said he baked a brawd a cake!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 9 2009, 09:52 PM~13230505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate that ***** too!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 08:52 PM~13230503
> *mayne, could just shut up.. but no, you have to post pics of those cheap ass fucking guns.  ak's for for about $300, and are cheap ass clones.  and whats that other one a hi-point?  they be having his/her specials for them hoez.  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Mar 9 2009, 07:39 PM~13229387
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


que rollo locos :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 9 2009, 09:55 PM~13230558
> *:twak:
> *


ha..that his a hi-point.. what a cheap ass *****. :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 08:57 PM~13230590
> *ha..that his a hi-point..  what a cheap ass *****.  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: NAW YOUR GAL CALLED ME TOLD ME TO STOP HATIN :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 9 2009, 09:25 PM~13230038
> *those wheels suuuuuuure look good.....
> :biggrin:
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A HATER QUOTE? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 9 2009, 09:59 PM~13230632
> *:uh: NAW YOUR GAL CALLED ME TOLD ME TO STOP HATIN :0
> *


well tell that bitch to bring me some wings on way home.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 11:01 PM~13230655
> *SOUNDS LIKE A HATER QUOTE? :dunno:
> *


nah, he was one of the previous owners of them. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

chochi :uh: :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 09:02 PM~13230674
> *well tell that bitch to bring me some wings on way home.
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2009, 10:03 PM~13230689
> *nah, he was one of the previous owners of them.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP. I DIDN'T WANNA START WITH THIS DUDE AGAIN.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 11:05 PM~13230739
> *THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP. I DIDN'T WANNA START WITH THIS DUDE AGAIN.
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP NOE HOW YOU BEEN? 
TONY I'LL SEE WASSUP THIS SATURDAY.
THANX FOR THE PROPS ERNEST.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up dj latin pm your email so i can send you the pics of the impala my lil girl had a blast on the moon walk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 10:01 PM~13230655
> *SOUNDS LIKE A HATER QUOTE? :dunno:
> *


sneak dissin'? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 9 2009, 11:09 PM~13230810
> *was up dj latin pm your email so i can send you the pics of the impala my lil girl had a blast on the moon walk
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 10:09 PM~13230815
> *sneak dissin'?    :0
> *


LET EM.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 9 2009, 09:03 PM~13230700
> *chochi  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 9 2009, 09:13 PM~13230899
> *:0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 10:13 PM~13230891
> *LET EM.
> *


aight.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 08:59 PM~13229762
> *ya'll ****** might be bawlas with ya'll fleets of buckets.. but i'm trying to make my own power moves..  stack small,but working on it!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


well buy a new fucken camera :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 9 2009, 11:24 PM~13232131
> *well buy a new fucken camera  :uh:
> *


mind your business little snitch ass bitch.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 9 2009, 10:18 PM~13231003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 9 2009, 09:56 PM~13230579
> *que rollo  locos  :wave:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2009, 08:56 AM~13234310
> *:cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

20 members are celebrating their birthday today
switched84cutlass(29), EastCoastRida(69), 2six3's(30), smiley_62(25), 85grandphix13s(31), smiley`s 84 fleetwood(37), Huus Bin Phartin(52), tonedox1(33), UpInSmoke619(21), DirtySanchez(34), Sneak(17), Hotrod420(31), syked1(30), BiggC(32), bridah1(36), newstyle_64(45), GROUPE BKS.87(28), boricua87(32), *streetshow(27) *, RUDYSYMPLE85(32)


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

wassup darkass?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2009, 09:23 AM~13234460
> *wassup darkass?
> *


que onda nick. nice vert.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2009, 10:52 PM~13230503
> *mayne, could just shut up.. but no, you have to post pics of those cheap ass fucking guns.  ak's for for about $300, and are cheap ass clones.  and whats that other one a hi-point?  they be having his/her specials for them hoez.  :roflmao:
> *


Shit you must not have priced an AK latley. Thanks to emperror obama the price on AKs, SKS and any assault style rifles has fucking tripled in the last few months. Cheap ass chinese and romanian AKs that used to sell for $300 now bring $700 to $1,000. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 10 2009, 09:47 AM~13235087
> *Shit you must not have priced an AK latley. Thanks to emperror obama the price on AKs, SKS and any assault style rifles has fucking tripled in the last few months. Cheap ass chinese and romanian AKs that used to sell for $300 now bring $700 to $1,000.  :angry:
> *


no shit, been awhile since i priced em.. you right.. but cheapest i just found was $439 shipped. but still fk an AK


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2009, 10:56 AM~13235158
> *no shit, been awhile since i priced em..  you right..  but cheapest i just found was $439 shipped.    but still fk an AK
> *


AKs are for when you want to put on a good show and fire a bunch of rounds, thier acracy sucks. Thats why I keep a 45 on me and a 12 gauge at the house.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2009, 07:56 AM~13234310
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 10 2009, 09:47 AM~13235087
> *Shit you must not have priced an AK latley. Thanks to emperror obama the price on AKs, SKS and any assault style rifles has fucking tripled in the last few months. Cheap ass chinese and romanian AKs that used to sell for $300 now bring $700 to $1,000.  :angry:
> *


Have you tried buying ammo for your hand guns or rifles? Fuckin hard to get ahold of some, Academy and Walmart stay soldout......Thanks to Obama. I like Democrats for the most part. But don't understand what they have against guns..... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 11:17 AM~13235882
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2009, 11:24 AM~13235937
> *
> *


Tried to pm but it won't go through... :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 12:23 PM~13235930
> *Have you tried buying ammo for your hand guns or rifles? Fuckin hard to get ahold of some, Academy and Walmart stay soldout......Thanks to Obama. I like Democrats for the most part. But don't understand what they have against guns..... :uh:
> *


Ammo has almost doubled in price and is hard to get in some sizes. :guns: :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 11:28 AM~13235964
> *Tried to pm but it won't go through... :uh:  :dunno:
> *


that would be because my inbox is full. :happysad:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 10 2009, 11:39 AM~13236061
> *Ammo has almost doubled in price and is hard to get in some sizes.  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Yeup......Kinda makes you wonder what the Obama Adm. is cooking up. I heard they're trying to pass a law that would tax ammo at the rate of 600% that's the reason people are rushing to buy it. That would make a box of 9mm cost about $80 instead of $12. People don't realize they don't have to ban guns. They can just make it impossible for the average person to afford em. Shit us poor folks need em the most cause we're the ones that live in the Barrios and Ghettos....I remember when you could buy 800 rounds of 7.62x39mm for $80 @ gun shows. Now they're more like $250.....  I remember when an SKS was $130....Those were the good old days.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 10 2009, 11:43 AM~13236116
> *that would be because my inbox is full. :happysad:
> *


I figured that was the reason....  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 11:48 AM~13236159
> *I figured that was the reason....   :biggrin:
> *


its not full anymore.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 12:47 PM~13236153
> *Yeup......Kinda makes you wonder what the Obama Adm. is cooking up. I heard they're trying to pass a law that would tax ammo at the rate of 600% that's the reason people are rushing to buy it. That would make a box of 9mm cost about $80 instead of $12.  People don't realize they don't have to ban guns. They can just make it impossible for the average person to afford em. Shit us poor folks need em the most cause we're the ones that live in the Barrios and Ghettos....I remember when you could buy 800 rounds of 7.62x39mm for $80 @ gun shows. Now they're more like $250.....  I remember when an SKS was $130....Those were the good old days.
> *


Some state are proposing a requirement that each bullet has an indiviual serial number which will be regestered to the buyer. That shit will make bullets go to $3-5 per bullet.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 10 2009, 11:59 AM~13236277
> *Some state are proposing a requirement that each bullet has an indiviual serial number which will be regestered to the buyer. That shit will make bullets go to $3-5 per bullet.
> *


Yeup that's true..Good to see i'm not the only one paying attention... :biggrin:  They wanna have total control over shit.....And each step of the way we're losing our rights....Once people in general realize it it's gonna be too late.. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 10 2009, 11:33 AM~13236602
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Mar 10 2009, 11:23 AM~13235930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 


good think i have a good stockpile of ammo. :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2009, 12:44 PM~13236697
> *:angry:
> :angry:
> good think i have a good stockpile of ammo.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Gotta stay ahead of the game.....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 12:47 PM~13236721
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  Gotta stay ahead of the game.....
> *


I don't have any guns though. Sold the only one i had at a gunshow. :biggrin: 
All i have is a baseball bat and a hungry pitbull..... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

If Obama decides to confiscate that he's gonna get his ass bit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 10 2009, 12:33 PM~13236602
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 10 2009, 11:33 AM~13236602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











:0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 10 2009, 01:35 PM~13237163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's it?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 10 2009, 12:50 PM~13237320
> *that's it?
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 10 2009, 01:35 PM~13237163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 10 2009, 02:03 PM~13237429
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :around: :wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 10 2009, 01:09 PM~13237473
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :around:  :wow:
> *


there will be plenty of those too ??? maybe sum ******* too . :barf: :barf: hno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 10 2009, 02:15 PM~13237527
> *there will be plenty of those too ??? maybe sum ******* too . :barf:  :barf:  hno:
> *


its dark.............

















































































down thur?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 10 2009, 01:19 PM~13237564
> *its dark.............
> down thur?
> *


wow is cause of the xmas lights :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 10 2009, 02:22 PM~13237580
> *wow is cause of the xmas lights  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMFAO!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:0 :0 2 cutty's for cheap  
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1060694188.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 12:28 PM~13235964
> *Tried to pm but it won't go through... :uh:  :dunno:
> *


make sure your cape isn't on too tight.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2009, 03:00 PM~13237907
> *make sure your cape isn't on too tight.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Sup H-Town....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still have that power acoustic amp, and 4 dumps for sale..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2009, 03:15 PM~13238484
> *still have that power acoustic amp, and 4 dumps for sale..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: give you sum coins for em :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2009, 09:05 AM~13234719
> *que onda nick.  nice vert.
> *


thanx brutha.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=439445


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 10 2009, 02:03 PM~13237429
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2009, 03:00 PM~13237907
> *make sure your cape isn't on too tight.
> *


Cape? :twak: :loco: :dunno: Ni que fuera Superman buey........ :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn *****. nobody want your old ass dumps and yo gay ass amps


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 07:30 PM~13240063
> *damn *****.  nobody want your old ass dumps and yo gay ass amps
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 05:30 PM~13240063
> *damn *****.  nobody want your old ass dumps and yo gay ass amps
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 06:30 PM~13240063
> *damn *****.  nobody want your old ass dumps and yo gay ass amps
> *


stick to your crooked pinstripe, and go work on your elko.. i'm sure something else broke today..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 06:30 PM~13240063
> *damn *****.  nobody want your old ass dumps and yo gay ass amps
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2009, 06:35 PM~13240115
> *stick to your crooked pinstripe, and go work on your elko.. i'm sure something else broke today..
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2009, 05:35 PM~13240115
> *stick to your crooked pinstripe, and go work on your elko.. i'm sure something else broke today..
> *


yea.. but everytime you flossin your hooptie ass capala.. you got my crooked lines..


and yea.. i broke some ***** off at the stop light..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 11:47 AM~13236153
> *Yeup......Kinda makes you wonder what the Obama Adm. is cooking up. I heard they're trying to pass a law that would tax ammo at the rate of 600% that's the reason people are rushing to buy it. That would make a box of 9mm cost about $80 instead of $12.  People don't realize they don't have to ban guns. They can just make it impossible for the average person to afford em. Shit us poor folks need em the most cause we're the ones that live in the Barrios and Ghettos....I remember when you could buy 800 rounds of 7.62x39mm for $80 @ gun shows. Now they're more like $250.....  I remember when an SKS was $130....Those were the good old days.
> *


100% = $12

600%/100% =6

(12)(6)=72


72 is not equal to 80 

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 06:02 PM~13240429
> *100% = $12
> 
> 600%/100% =6
> ...


Tellem mijo.......:uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 07:02 PM~13240429
> *100% = $12
> 
> 600%/100% =6
> ...


 WRONG HOMIE....$12+600%=$84 :twak: YOU SUCK AT MATH... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 07:10 PM~13240553
> *Tellem mijo.......:uh:
> *


YOU TO :twak: GET YOUR CALCULATER PUT 12.00+600% AND SEE WHAT IT GIVES YOU...... :biggrin: 
I HOPE YOU GUYS AIN'T DOIN YOUR OWN TAXES...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 08:17 PM~13240675
> *YOU TO  :twak:  GET YOUR CALCULATER PUT 12.00+600% AND SEE WHAT IT GIVES YOU...... :biggrin:
> *


you tell em NASA engineer :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:18 PM~13240689
> *you tell em NASA engineer :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: GOTTA TAKE THESE PEOPLE BACK TO SCHOOL HOMIE......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 06:17 PM~13240675
> *YOU TO  :twak:  GET YOUR CALCULATER PUT 12.00+600% AND SEE WHAT IT GIVES YOU...... :biggrin:
> I HOPE YOU GUYS AIN'T DOIN YOUR OWN TAXES...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh......fuck u jack......I went to sleep during math class.......


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 07:22 PM~13240738
> *Oh......fuck u jack......I went to sleep during math class.......
> *


I CAN TELL....... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 07:17 PM~13240675
> *YOU TO  :twak:  GET YOUR CALCULATER PUT 12.00+600% AND SEE WHAT IT GIVES YOU...... :biggrin:
> I HOPE YOU GUYS AIN'T DOIN YOUR OWN TAXES...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i guess thats why im in remedial math :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 06:22 PM~13240738
> *Oh......fuck u jack......I went to sleep during math class.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13240909
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

While you guys are fighting over calculations, I was busy installing my NEW clear light. Getting the LAC ready for G-TOWN on MARCH 14:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

QUE ROLLO BOLA DE PUTOS................................................


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 07:35 PM~13240975
> *While you guys are fighting over calculations, I was busy installing my NEW clear light. Getting the LAC ready for G-TOWN on MARCH 14:
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have a car..........but i will rather talk about calculations than putting some ******* lights on a "luxury car"


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 08:38 PM~13241016
> *i dont have a car..........but i will rather talk about calculations than putting some ******* lights on a  "luxury car"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13241016
> *i dont have a car..........but i will rather talk about calculations than putting some ******* lights on a  "luxury car"
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 06:38 PM~13241016
> *i dont have a car..........but i will rather talk about calculations than putting some ******* lights on a  "luxury car"
> *



If you dont have a car then get your ass out of layitlow, hooker.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO STREETSHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAKING POWER MOVES.................


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 08:38 PM~13241024
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POBRESITO..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 08:41 PM~13241065
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  POBRESITO..
> *


  Damn straight que pasa Tony


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 07:40 PM~13241041
> *If you dont have a car then get your ass out of layitlow, hooker.
> *


coming from the guy that said he's only into bags now and will never join rollerz only


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 06:31 PM~13240909
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Todos los chingadasos from da boxing gym fucked up my calcooluuss ability....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 08:42 PM~13241072
> *  Damn straight que pasa Tony
> *


AQUI WUACHANDO EL PUNTO! JUST CHILLIN ABOUT TO START WORKING ON HOPPER FOR DALLAS SHOW...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 08:44 PM~13241095
> *AQUI WUACHANDO EL PUNTO! JUST CHILLIN ABOUT TO START WORKING ON HOPPER FOR DALLAS SHOW...
> *



:0 ... :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 08:43 PM~13241078
> *coming from the guy that said he's only into bags now and will never join rollerz only
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 08:40 PM~13241041
> *If you dont have a car then get your ass out of layitlow, hooker.
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 06:20 PM~13240710
> *:biggrin:  GOTTA TAKE THESE PEOPLE BACK TO SCHOOL HOMIE......
> *


take devious back to woodshop and show em how to really make a console


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:44 PM~13241107
> *:uh:  :0
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO BONAFIDE??????? I AINT SEEN THEM ON HERE FOR A WHILE, I KNOW THEY HAVE INTERNET AT CROME DOME.... :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 06:35 PM~13240975
> *While you guys are fighting over calculations, I was busy installing my NEW clear light. Getting the LAC ready for G-TOWN on MARCH 14:
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad: mmmmm......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 06:38 PM~13241016
> *i dont have a car..........but i will rather talk about calculations than putting some ******* lights on a  "luxury car"
> *


******* is also havin a fo do bel-air


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 08:47 PM~13241153
> *
> *


Q-VOLE HOMIE!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 06:43 PM~13241078
> *coming from the guy that said he's only into bags now and will never join rollerz only
> *


Say whatever you want, Im not going to get into it with a little kid that aint got nothing or will never have nothing. Especially someone that gets on here just for attention and ride people nutz. 

Or you could be just mad cause of the MC i sold your jackass :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 07:50 PM~13241207
> *Say whatever you want, Im not going to get into it with a little kid that aint got nothing or will never have nothing. Especially someone that gets on here just for attention and ride people nutz.
> 
> Or you could be just mad cause of the MC i sold your jackass  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, loco's79, 713Lowriderboy, Drop'em



WUZUP SERGIO?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 07:50 PM~13241207
> *Say whatever you want, Im not going to get into it with a little kid that aint got nothing or will never have nothing. Especially someone that gets on here just for attention and ride people nutz.
> 
> Or you could be just mad cause of the MC i sold your jackass  :biggrin:
> *


cuz you know what i said is true


that mc is just to get around, its in better hands, everything works now 


hopefully you dont sell this car like you've done everyone you dont finish, let me guess its name is cruel intentions :rofl:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

YOU CAN FEEL THE LOVE UP IN HERE............ :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 06:53 PM~13241276
> *cuz you know what i said is true
> that mc is just to get around, its in better hands, everything works now
> hopefully you dont sell this car like you've done everyone you dont finish, let me guess its name is cruel intentions :rofl:
> *



Its called YOUR MOMMA!

AND DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I DO, I GOT MONEY TO WIPE MY ASS SO DONT WORRY BITCH ON WHAT I DO


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM~13241147
> *take devious back to woodshop and show em how to really make a console
> *


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Mar 10 2009, 06:50 PM~13241207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha 
drop em -1
lil shit- 0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 08:56 PM~13241322
> *YOU CAN FEEL THE LOVE UP IN HERE............ :biggrin:
> *


X225454353513654153131531132101 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 08:56 PM~13241322
> *YOU CAN FEEL THE LOVE UP IN HERE............ :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 10 2009, 08:38 PM~13241015
> *QUE ROLLO BOLA DE PUTOS................................................
> *


 :uh:  PINCHE LOCO.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 07:56 PM~13241326
> *Its called YOUR MOMMA!
> 
> AND DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT I DO, I GOT MONEY TO WIPE MY ASS SO DONT WORRY BITCH ON WHAT I DO
> *


 :uh: so sad, to bad i wont talk shit about your defected kid you have


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:59 PM~13241359
> *:uh:    PINCHE LOCO.
> *


:uh: YA CAYO UN PELO A LA SOPA..........hoppers4life... :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 07:00 PM~13241381
> *:uh:  so sad, to bad i wont talk shit about your defected kid you have
> *



What defected kid............................. My son is 8 years old stands 4' 11" weighs in at about 110lbs. I got $100 that next time I see you and he is with me he will knock your ass out.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 08:02 PM~13241402
> *What defected kid............................. My son is 8 years old stands 4' 11" weighs in at about 110lbs. I got $100 that next time I see you and he is with me he will knock your ass out.
> *


:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: That's fucked up..... :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 09:00 PM~13241381
> *:uh:  so sad, to bad i wont talk shit about your defected kid you have
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 06:32 PM~13240923
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE?
> *


que onda locos


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 06:44 PM~13241095
> *AQUI WUACHANDO EL PUNTO! JUST CHILLIN ABOUT TO START WORKING ON HOPPER FOR DALLAS SHOW...
> *


 :0 :0 , x2


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 08:07 PM~13241479
> *que onda locos
> *


  que onda bro? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 08:58 PM~13241348
> *ha
> drop em -1
> lil shit- 0*


ha gottem


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:08 PM~13241501
> *:0  :0 , x2
> *


QUE HACES APARTE DE NADA WUEY!!!! U WORKING EN EL DIABLO YET?????? :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13241402
> *What defected kid............................. My son is 8 years old stands 4' 11" weighs in at about 110lbs. I got $100 that next time I see you and he is with me he will knock your ass out.
> *


***** said his son gonna dig in that ass tha next time yall meet.....for a lil ***** u shur got alot of people wanna bust that ass :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam mijo...u pissin everybody off u aint ever gon be able to take out to public places.......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Mar 10 2009, 07:00 PM~13241381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its cool, he knows he cant fuck with me, so he wants to talk about my son. But its cool cause he cant hang with my son either. This is my sons shit:



















AND BEFORE I FORGET LRM FEATURE:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 09:12 PM~13241576
> *Dam mijo...u pissin everybody off u aint ever gon be able to take out to public places.......
> *


 :roflmao: ES UN PINCHE WUERCO TRAVIESO.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13241402
> *What defected kid............................. My son is 8 years old stands 4' 11" weighs in at about 110lbs. I got $100 that next time I see you and he is with me he will knock your ass out.
> *




Drop em's son  Roberto G

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13241576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats yours, you paid for it, not your son :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:11 PM~13241552
> *QUE HACES APARTE DE NADA WUEY!!!! U WORKING EN EL DIABLO YET?????? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: , gettn a nice interior 4 it too,  , that way houston cheerleaders can cheer 4 me instead for other cities hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:15 PM~13241616
> *Drop em's son  Roberto G
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: YA FKRS ARE CRAZY........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 07:15 PM~13241620
> *internet is serious business
> thats yours, you paid for it, not your son  :uh:
> *



Its his. its called respecting your elders and doing good in school. Not going around calling everyone daddy like you


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:15 PM~13241616
> *Drop em's son  Roberto G
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13241658
> *:yes:  :yes: , gettn a nice interior 4 it too,   , that way houston cheerleaders can cheer 4 me instead for other cities hoppers :biggrin:
> *


OH SI ME DIJO EL LUWIS!!!! IM SURE U GOT U ENOUGH CHEERLEADERS ALREADY, SINO JUST POST IT UP ON HERE QUE NECESITAS UNAS CUANTAS...THERES ENOUGH CHEERLEADERS IN HERE FOR EVERYONE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 08:17 PM~13241665
> *Its his. its called respecting your elders and doing good in school. Not going around calling everyone daddy like you
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13241658
> *:yes:  :yes: , gettn a nice interior 4 it too,   , that way houston cheerleaders can cheer 4 me instead for other cities hoppers :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 09:17 PM~13241665
> *Its his. its called respecting your elders and doing good in school. Not going around calling everyone daddy like you
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ............... :0 .... :0 :0 :0 .. :0 :0 .......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:20 PM~13241696
> *OH SI ME DIJO EL LUWIS!!!!  IM SURE U GOT U ENOUGH CHEERLEADERS ALREADY, SINO JUST POST IT UP ON HERE QUE NECESITAS UNAS CUANTAS...THERES ENOUGH CHEERLEADERS IN HERE FOR EVERYONE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 07:02 PM~13241402
> *What defected kid............................. My son is 8 years old stands 4' 11" weighs in at about 110lbs. I got $100 that next time I see you and he is with me he will knock your ass out.
> *


ha.. 
drop-2
lil fuck stick-0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 07:30 PM~13240063
> *damn *****.  nobody want your old ass dumps and yo gay ass amps
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:11 PM~13241552
> *QUE HACES APARTE DE NADA WUEY!!!! U WORKING EN EL DIABLO YET?????? :cheesy:
> *


y tu que onda con el obama, ya ohi que esta hittin 90's :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 08:58 PM~13241348
> *ha.. you and latin both got his ass
> owneddd
> 
> ...


i would have warned him about that monte, but fk it. he needed to break off some more $$ to learn a lesson. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13241402
> *What defected kid............................. My son is 8 years old stands 4' 11" weighs in at about 110lbs. I got $100 that next time I see you and he is with me he will knock your ass out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 09:22 PM~13241736
> *ha..
> drop-2
> lil fuck stick-0
> *


gottem x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2009, 07:28 PM~13241834
> *gottem x2
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:26 PM~13241803
> *y tu que onda con el obama, ya ohi que esta hittin 90's :0
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! TE OYEN LOS HATERZ....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:31 PM~13241875
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! TE OYEN LOS HATERZ....
> *


cuales haters, aqui no hay en htown...... :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:33 PM~13241910
> *cuales haters, aqui no hay en htown...... :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hay unos :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:33 PM~13241910
> *cuales haters, aqui no hay en htown...... :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!!! NO HAY DONDE ECHARLOS A LOS PUTOS!!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:34 PM~13241924
> *hay unos  :biggrin:
> *


HAY UN.....


































UN CHINGOS!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:34 PM~13241924
> *hay unos  :biggrin:
> *


dn't see any of them on here tonight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:36 PM~13241952
> *HAY UNO.....
> UN CHINGOS!!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:36 PM~13241960
> *dn't see any of them on here tonight
> *


X2 BUT THEY BE HERE SOON......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:38 PM~13241980
> *X2 BUT THEY BE HERE SOON......
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:39 PM~13242007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I KNOW ONE THING G-TOWN IS GONNA BE COLD....BUT IMA BE ON THA SEA WALL WITH THE HEAT ON ROOF OPEN WINDOWS UP AND MP3 PLAYER IN FULL ROTATION ALONG WITH MY TWO PRONGS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ANY LOWRIDER CARS FROM HOUSTON COME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAG? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2009, 07:43 PM~13242070
> *I KNOW ONE THING G-TOWN IS GONNA BE COLD....BUT IMA BE ON THA SEA WALL WITH THE HEAT ON ROOF OPEN WINDOWS UP AND MP3 PLAYER IN FULL ROTATION ALONG WITH MY TWO PRONGS
> *


its pose to rain.. but we will see.. i left batts at shop on charge... im ready to go..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2009, 09:43 PM~13242070
> *I KNOW ONE THING G-TOWN IS GONNA BE COLD....BUT IMA BE ON THA SEA WALL WITH THE HEAT ON ROOF OPEN WINDOWS UP AND MP3 PLAYER IN FULL ROTATION ALONG WITH MY TWO PRONGS
> *


SO U DOWN 2 ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:44 PM~13242088
> *ANY LOWRIDER CARS FROM HOUSTON COME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAG? :uh:
> *


lol.. that hood hopper be in there.. :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 08:44 PM~13242088
> *ANY LOWRIDER CARS FROM HOUSTON COME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAG? :uh:
> *


are you gonna suck his dick too


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 07:44 PM~13242097
> *its pose to rain.. but we will see.. i left batts at shop on charge... im ready to go..
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 09:44 PM~13242097
> *its pose to rain.. but we will see.. i left batts at shop on charge... im ready to go..
> *


 :dunno: U TAKE UR BATTS OUT OF CAR TO CHARGE??????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 07:45 PM~13242106
> *are you gonna suck his dick too
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM~13242136
> *:dunno: U TAKE UR BATTS OUT OF CAR TO CHARGE??????
> *


 :roflmao: thats sic's weekly exercise


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 09:45 PM~13242106
> *are you gonna suck his dick too
> *


 :uh: FUCK U AND UR LIL FAGGET ASS SUCKING DICK MUDAFKN BITCH!!!!!
PINCHE WUERCO PUNETON CARA DE PITO CANSADO.....................


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:49 PM~13242184
> *:roflmao: thats sic's weekly exercise
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH I BET THATS A GOOD WORK OUT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13242195
> *:uh:  FUCK U AND UR LIL FAGGET ASS SUCKING DICK MUDAFKN BITCH!!!!!
> PINCHE WUERCO PUNETON CARA DE PITO CANSADO.....................
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HAY WUEY, DILE ALGO ,.... SI QUIERES :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ITS GOING TO RAIN ALL WEEKEND...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:51 PM~13242227
> *ITS GOING TO RAIN ALL WEEKEND...
> *


WE DONT GIVE A FK!!!!! I DROVE TO G-TOWN LAST TIME AND IT RAINED TOO........... FK EVERYONE THAT AINT DOWN TO RIDE IN DA RAINNNN, I SAID THAT!!!!!!!  :biggrin: :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:51 PM~13242227
> *ITS GOING TO RAIN ALL WEEKEND...
> *


WELL, at least i can get sum rain out at work :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:53 PM~13242259
> *WE DONT GIVE A FK!!!!! I DROVE TO G-TOWN LAST TIME AND IT RAINED TOO........... FK EVERYONE THAT AINT DOWN TO RIDE IN DA RAINNNN, I SAID THAT!!!!!!!   :biggrin:  :0
> *


FUCK YOU PUTO...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 09:45 PM~13242106
> *are you gonna suck his dick too
> *


HATTIN :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:53 PM~13242259
> *WE DONT GIVE A FK!!!!! I DROVE TO G-TOWN LAST TIME AND IT RAINED TOO........... FK EVERYONE THAT AINT DOWN TO RIDE IN DA RAINNNN, I SAID THAT!!!!!!!   :biggrin:  :0
> *


calm down cabronee, QUE TRAES LOCO, TE SALIO LO TAMAULIPAS CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*DAMN*, topic good tonight







:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:54 PM~13242288
> *FUCK YOU PUTO...
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE....U GONNA RIDE????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13242195
> *:uh:  FUCK U AND UR LIL FAGGET ASS SUCKING DICK MUDAFKN BITCH!!!!!
> PINCHE WUERCO PUNETON CARA DE PITO CANSADO.....................
> *


porque cara de pito cansado :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:56 PM~13242318
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE....U GONNA RIDE????
> *


I WAS..BUT I LOST MY UNCLE TODAY..SO IM GOING TO CORPUS FOR THE WEEKEND TO BE WITH MY FAMILY..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:55 PM~13242311
> *calm down cabronee, QUE TRAES LOCO,  TE SALIO LO TAMAULIPAS CABRON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: TENGO QUE MOTIVAR A LA RAZA..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

can i take my mini cooper to g town with yall? it has 20" fwd spokes


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13242336
> *I WAS..BUT I LOST MY UNCLE TODAY..SO IM GOING TO CORPUS FOR THE WEEKEND TO BE WITH MY FAMILY..
> *


Same here lost my uncle today also


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 10 2009, 07:43 PM~13242070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:58 PM~13242358
> *Same here lost my uncle today also
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:57 PM~13242336
> *I WAS..BUT I LOST MY UNCLE TODAY..SO IM GOING TO CORPUS FOR THE WEEKEND TO BE WITH MY FAMILY..
> *


SORRY ABOUT UR LOSS BRO :angel:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13242334
> *porque cara de pito cansado :0
> *


PORQUE ESTA CHIQUITO EL PUTO!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 07:58 PM~13242359
> *I will have my heater if i have too
> RAIN...... Tomorrow and thursday only
> WE ALL DOWN
> ...


TAKE IT UP WITH THE WEATHERMAN ON FOX 26 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 07:57 PM~13242350
> *can i take my mini cooper to g town with yall? it has 20" fwd spokes
> *



Yes go I will make sure I take my son's BOXING gloves with us so he can take care of you ass


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13242336
> *I WAS..BUT I LOST MY UNCLE TODAY..SO IM GOING TO CORPUS FOR THE WEEKEND TO BE WITH MY FAMILY..
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:58 PM~13242358
> *Same here lost my uncle today also
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:47 PM~13242136
> *:dunno: U TAKE UR BATTS OUT OF CAR TO CHARGE??????
> *


AWWW FUCK THAT THEM BITCHES AINT LIGHT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:59 PM~13242380
> *TAKE IT UP WITH THE WEATHERMAN ON FOX 26  :biggrin:
> *



They just dont want to see LOWRIDERS take over G-TOWN. The snitch went and told them we were taking over


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 07:58 PM~13242369
> *SORRY ABOUT UR LOSS BRO :angel:
> *


YEAH LOST MY COUSIN LAST MONTH NOW MY UNCLE...STARTING TO BE A BAD YR FOR THE GOOF..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 08:59 PM~13242372
> *PORQUE ESTA CHIQUITO EL PUTO!!!!!!! :0
> *


so your saying you have a small penis? 
or u must have seen a small penis to compare it to me


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:57 PM~13242336
> *I WAS..BUT I LOST MY UNCLE TODAY..SO IM GOING TO CORPUS FOR THE WEEKEND TO BE WITH MY FAMILY..
> *



Sorry to hear that goof. May god be with him. Let us know if we can help on anything


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 08:00 PM~13242398
> *They just dont want to see LOWRIDERS take over G-TOWN. The snitch went and told them we were taking over
> *


 :biggrin: YALL HAVE FUN.. ILL RIDE ON THE NEXT ONE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13242350
> *can i take my mini cooper to g town with yall? it has 20" fwd spokes
> *


NO BITCH........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 08:01 PM~13242422
> *Sorry to hear that goof. May god be with him. Let us know if we can help on anything
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 08:59 PM~13242381
> *Yes go I will make sure I take my son's BOXING gloves with us so he can take care of you ass
> *


cool you will see me at sea wall on 4 knock off and adaptas :ugh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13242336
> *I WAS..BUT I LOST MY UNCLE TODAY..SO IM GOING TO CORPUS FOR THE WEEKEND TO BE WITH MY FAMILY..
> *


 My condolences Goof :angel:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:02 PM~13242438
> *NO BITCH........
> *


what the hell :uh: im tired of being a chealers, i want to be a rider for life ese


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:58 PM~13242358
> *Same here lost my uncle today also
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT, KEEP YO HEAD UP.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Mar 10 2009, 08:58 PM~13242358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 10:04 PM~13242475
> *what the hell  :uh:  im tired of being a chealers, i want to be a rider for life ese
> *


get yourself a real car instead of a four door :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 08:04 PM~13242475
> *what the hell  :uh:  im tired of being a chealers, i want to be a rider for life ese
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I RECOMEND U TO SELL THAT MINICOPY SHIT, AND GET U AN OLD SCHOOL WITH 13S


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 10:01 PM~13242417
> *so your saying you have a small penis?
> or u must have seen a small penis to compare it to me
> *


NO WUEY EL CHIQUITO QUE TRAES ATRAS WUEY....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 10:04 PM~13242475
> *what the hell  :uh:  im tired of being a chealers, i want to be a rider for life ese
> *


WELL THEN GET U A LOWRIDER AND QUIT TALKING SHIT..... NEED A CAR? I HAVE SOME FOR SALE...... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 10 2009, 08:57 PM~13242336
> *I WAS..BUT I LOST MY UNCLE TODAY..SO IM GOING TO CORPUS FOR THE WEEKEND TO BE WITH MY FAMILY..
> *


 :angel: SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 10:08 PM~13242566
> *WELL THEN GET U A LOWRIDER AND QUIT TALKING SHIT..... NEED A CAR? I HAVE SOME FOR SALE...... :biggrin:
> *


I don't think he's ready for hopping Tony


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:06 PM~13242530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I RECOMEND U TO SELL THAT MINICOPY SHIT, AND GET U AN OLD SCHOOL WITH 13S
> *


WHY'S EVERYONE GANGING UP ON ROBERTO........ :biggrin:  
LO TRAEN COMO PINATA....LE QUIEREN SACAR DULCES O QUE? LOL....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 10:08 PM~13242573
> *I don't think he's ready for hopping Tony
> *


I SURE HE WOULD LOVE TO BUT HES PROBABLY NOT OLD ENOUGH TO WORK AND GET MONEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM~13242136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn right.. my car actually rode like shit without them..
and the bitch peels out again.. lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 09:06 PM~13242525
> *get yourself a real car instead of a four door  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 they make 4 door minis? sweet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 08:09 PM~13242586
> *WHY'S EVERYONE GANGING UP ON ROBERTO........ :biggrin:
> LO TRAEN COMO PINATA....LE QUIEREN SACAR DULCES O QUE? LOL....
> *


thats how his moms likes it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: sic713, 713Lowriderboy, loco's79, latinkustoms4ever,* Mr.Teardrop*, kwg2347, HOLMES

hno:
im out this bitch...
kkk in da house :rant:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 10:11 PM~13242636
> *thats how his moms likes it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 10:11 PM~13242636
> *thats how his moms likes it
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 09:12 PM~13242666
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: sic713, 713Lowriderboy, loco's79, latinkustoms4ever, Mr.Teardrop, kwg2347, HOLMES
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im gonna go to marcs @ 2 tomorrow 


is tj gonna be there?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 09:21 PM~13242846
> *im gonna go to marcs @ 2 tomorrow
> is tj gonna be there?
> *


just askin so i wont go hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 10:21 PM~13242846
> *im gonna go to marcs @ 2 tomorrow
> is tj gonna be there?
> *


I THINK U SHOULD JUST GO....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2009, 09:24 PM~13242912
> *I THINK U SHOULD JUST GO....
> *


hno: nevermind forgot i have alot of hatters in here, ill just go another day


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 08:23 PM~13242910
> *just askin so i wont go  hno:
> *


Hey....roberto.....STFU ALREADY...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13241186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 09:26 PM~13242951
> *Hey....roberto.....STFU ALREADY...
> *


hey fuck you :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 09:26 PM~13242951
> *Hey....roberto.....STFU ALREADY...
> *


found you a new dance

My Webpage


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 08:35 PM~13243091
> *found you a new dance
> 
> My Webpage
> *


UH....NO ***** STFU....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 09:39 PM~13243163
> *UH....NO ***** STFU....
> *


 :uh: you mad cus i took your spot light?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 08:43 PM~13243240
> *:uh:  you mad cus i took your spot light?
> *


YEAP.....NOT IN DA SHIT TALKIN MOOD TONIGHT......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 09:49 PM~13243351
> *YEAP.....NOT IN DA SHIT TALKIN MOOD TONIGHT......
> *


take your ricky martin shirt off, no ****


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 10 2009, 08:54 PM~13243434
> *take your ricky martin shirt off, no ****
> *


ITS DIRTY.....LONE STAR USED IT LAST WEEKEND TO GO TO DA KAREOKE BAR.......:0:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 08:59 PM~13243522
> *ITS DIRTY.....LONE STAR USED IT LAST WEEKEND TO GO TO DA KAREOKE BAR.......:0:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 09:59 PM~13243522
> *ITS DIRTY.....LONE STAR USED IT LAST WEEKEND TO GO TO DA KAREOKE BAR.......:0:
> *


:|


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 9 2009, 09:18 PM~13231003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 10 2009, 09:07 AM~13235245
> *AKs are for when you want to put on a good show and fire a bunch of rounds, thier acracy sucks. Thats why I keep a 45 on me and a 12 gauge at the house.
> *


 i was lucky got my ak for $300 and my AR for $1000 b4 all the bs price increase..I have plenty of ammo but still need to stock up ...the prices kept going up more...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 10 2009, 10:31 PM~13243982
> *
> 
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WOOOOOOWWWWW. SOME CRAZY SHIT GOIN DOWN TONIGHT.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13241046
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO STREETSHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAKING POWER MOVES.................
> *


tanks homie and shhhhhhhh
sorry to hear bout your lost Goofy and 713lowriderboy


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 10 2009, 08:58 PM~13242358
> *Same here lost my uncle today also
> *


Sorry about your uncle Homie.... :angel:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 08:55 PM~13242311
> *calm down cabronee, QUE TRAES LOCO,  TE SALIO LO TAMAULIPAS CABRON :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 10 2009, 09:57 PM~13242334
> *porque cara de pito cansado :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 10 2009, 10:09 PM~13242586
> *WHY'S EVERYONE GANGING UP ON ROBERTO........ :biggrin:
> LO TRAEN COMO PINATA....LE QUIEREN SACAR DULCES O QUE? LOL....
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 07:48 AM~13246014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Mar 10 2009, 09:58 PM~13242364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 09:03 AM~13246337
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 05:48 AM~13246014
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You should of been on here last night, trying to save your son. He is still getting an ass beating at the SEA WALL rain or no rain; cold or hot.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 06:48 AM~13246014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 08:03 AM~13246337
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 06:48 AM~13246014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 11 2009, 08:36 AM~13246586
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 08:50 AM~13246740
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2009, 08:55 AM~13246760
> *:uh:
> *


hhheeeyyyyy DANNY!! :biggrin: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 09:01 AM~13246794
> *hhheeeyyyyy DANNY!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


fucking government name, wtf i tell you about that shit?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 08:50 AM~13246740
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 11 2009, 09:13 AM~13246389
> *You should of been on here last night, trying to save your son. He is still getting an ass beating at the SEA WALL rain or no rain; cold or hot.
> *


that nigz is on his own. i don't save no one from an ass beating.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2009, 09:02 AM~13246801
> *fucking government name, wtf i tell you about that shit?
> *


 :uh: 

and *****....you know i dont listen to anyone. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 10:21 AM~13246930
> *:uh:
> 
> and *****....you know i dont listen to anyone.  :biggrin:
> *


g4Ng$T4!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 08:21 AM~13246930
> *:uh:
> 
> and *****....you know i dont listen to anyone.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

she said *****


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:23 AM~13246942
> *g4Ng$T4!
> *


HELL YEA!!! :angry: 


:roflmao: 


nah...not me. :angel:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 08:13 AM~13246869
> *that nigz is on his own.  i don't save no one from an ass beating.
> *



Thats cool, I will tell my boy to go easy on him.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 11 2009, 09:31 AM~13247003
> *:0
> 
> she said *****
> *


i meant it in the nicest way possible.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 11 2009, 10:35 AM~13247036
> *Thats cool, I will tell my boy to go easy on him.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 10:35 AM~13247037
> *i meant it in the nicest way possible.... :biggrin:
> *


don't lie coco' :nono:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 09:35 AM~13247037
> *i meant it in the nicest way possible.... :biggrin:
> *


I guess your inbox is full again....... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 11 2009, 10:40 AM~13247075
> *I guess your inbox is full again....... :biggrin:
> *












when that happens is because she blocked you. :buttkick:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:42 AM~13247088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pinche Comedian!!! :twak: :biggrin: Ponte a trabajar es lo que habias de hacer............  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 11 2009, 10:44 AM~13247105
> *Pinche Comedian!!! :twak:  :biggrin:  Ponte a trabajar es lo que habias de hacer............   :biggrin:
> *


dispensa Mr. N.A.S.A. Engineer. lol

Nacho
Anda
Subiendo
Arboles


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:36 AM~13247044
> *don't lie coco'  :nono:
> *


 :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 11 2009, 09:40 AM~13247075
> *I guess your inbox is full again....... :biggrin:
> *


not anymore.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:42 AM~13247088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 09:35 AM~13247037
> *i meant it in the nicest way possible.... :biggrin:
> *


what the fuck ever maryann


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:46 AM~13247123
> *dispensa Mr. N.A.S.A. Engineer.  lol
> 
> Nacho
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2009, 10:01 AM~13247276
> *what the fuck ever maryann
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

you a dayum fool! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 08:54 AM~13247199
> *not anymore.
> *


Dam hny u got that many capitans on here that ur inbox stays full on da daily????? Mayne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 10:26 AM~13247491
> *Dam hny u got that many capitans on here that ur inbox stays full on da daily????? Mayne
> *


LOL!! no. i keep it full on purpose. only clear it out when i know someone is sending me something.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 09:37 AM~13247605
> *LOL!! no. i keep it full on purpose. only clear it out when i know someone is sending me something.
> *


Saving all them sentimental messages from babe hu???? Hmmmm......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 11:42 AM~13247646
> *Saving all them sentimental messages from babe hu???? Hmmmm......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:44 AM~13247663
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I'm just sayin...knowmsaying....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 10:42 AM~13247646
> *Saving all them sentimental messages from babe hu???? Hmmmm......
> *


yes....i like reminising. :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ UP HAM GOOD TURN OUT AT THE WASH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 10:42 AM~13247646
> *Saving all them sentimental messages from babe hu???? Hmmmm......
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pillow talk PM's mayne..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2009, 01:04 PM~13248911
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  pillow talk PM's    mayne..
> *


dont hate!!!!! :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 02:12 PM~13248976
> *dont hate!!!!! :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


mayne :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 10 2009, 10:11 PM~13242636
> *thats how his moms likes it
> *


ha 
sic=lost count
lil fuck stick=0


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 12:02 PM~13247846
> *I'm just sayin...knowmsaying....
> *


you find that part puto?


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 11 2009, 01:41 PM~13249263
> *mayne :0
> *


sup slim! :cheesy:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 11 2009, 01:07 PM~13249469
> *you find that part puto?
> *


No dice....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## creativekustoms1 (Dec 31, 2008)

anyone know the guy who paints for paul wall?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 11 2009, 04:35 PM~13250749
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 11 2009, 11:29 AM~13248651
> *WUZ UP HAM GOOD TURN OUT AT THE WASH
> *


we did good..cant wait tilll the next one..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats the dress code for this copa place never heard of it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 03:17 PM~13249566
> *sup slim! :cheesy:
> *


what it iz :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creativekustoms1_@Mar 11 2009, 05:37 PM~13250775
> *anyone know the guy who paints for paul wall?
> *


IKE on tha southside of town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creativekustoms1+Mar 11 2009, 04:37 PM~13250775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint that lil ike on "east end"? where theres buncha slabs and 3 wheel bikes.. and even seen a lecab in the works.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

wut up h-town :chunksduce: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 03:41 PM~13250810
> *whats the dress code for this copa place never heard of it
> *


Gota be 16years old n sneak in wita fake I'd.....skinny jeans n ricky martin shirt.......not that I know I'm just sayin...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 03:56 PM~13250967
> *Gota be 16years old n sneak in wita fake I'd.....skinny jeans n ricky martin shirt.......not that I know I'm just sayin...
> *


club southside


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 03:41 PM~13250810
> *whats the dress code for this copa place never heard of it
> *


casual no polo boots i think


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 03:58 PM~13250981
> *club southside
> *


Mayne ...***** said club southside......classic ass woopen club...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 11 2009, 05:00 PM~13251004
> *casual no polo boots  i think
> *


sounds gay


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 04:01 PM~13251014
> *Mayne ...***** said club southside......classic ass woopen club...
> *


how mr a's ON DAT NAWF goin down on mondays ON DAT NAWF


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 11 2009, 04:01 PM~13251019
> *sounds gay
> *


Ion think there's a club in houston that allows them 1998 ass polo boots in no mo.......just casual wear and u be good to go.......oh and chucks are good to go just about anywhere also


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 04:06 PM~13251087
> *Ion think there's a club in houston  that allows them 1998 ass polo boots in no mo.......just casual wear and u be good to go.......oh and chucks are good to go just about anywhere also
> *


i got some polo boots wore them twice, slim got the low top version he loves to wear with his club shirt and daisy dukes :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 11 2009, 04:00 PM~13251004
> *casual no polo boots  i think
> *


i mdown to throw back some beers but clubbin isnt my thing


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 04:04 PM~13251065
> *how mr a's ON DAT NAWF goin down on mondays ON DAT NAWF
> *


*****....I'm not black....ion hit them spots up...fuck they gon have club n soul food on in da same place......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 04:09 PM~13251120
> ******....I'm not black....ion hit them spots up...fuck they gon have club n soul food on in da same place......
> *


i thought u were dominican isnt that the same thing?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 04:07 PM~13251097
> *i got some polo boots wore them twice, slim got the low top version he loves to wear with his club shirt and daisy dukes  :biggrin:
> *


Iono bout ur patna slim n them fashion statements.........but yea I aint wore no dam polo boots since......dam.....ion member...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 05:10 PM~13251129
> *i thought u were dominican isnt that the same thing?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 04:10 PM~13251129
> *i thought u were dominican isnt that the same thing?
> *


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 04:13 PM~13251164
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 04:14 PM~13251180
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hattin......I'm half black from da waist down........



























And it stops at da knees.....:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2009, 05:41 PM~13251975
> *
> *


whats up.. crogers?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so y is that 68 covered up at marcs like if its dead? is it going to the gutta?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 06:12 PM~13252225
> *so y is that 68 covered up at marcs like if its dead? is it going to the gutta?
> *


:0: :0: heard they spraying that mikey yu protective coating on it.....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 11 2009, 06:33 PM~13252443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


failed


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 11 2009, 02:17 PM~13249566
> *sup slim! :cheesy:
> *


Have 2pm's for you...But inbox full.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 11 2009, 06:58 PM~13252706
> *Have 2pm's for you...But inbox full.
> *


Dam capitan......hope u don't find her myspace .....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2009, 06:08 PM~13252179
> *whats up.. crogers?
> *


, FULL OF COPS TODAY, fucking hating ass cops, we were about to throw sum chingadasos with the stupid ass wrekers that think they r the shit :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2009, 10:11 PM~13253653
> *, FULL OF COPS TODAY, fucking hating ass cops, we were about to throw sum chingadasos with the stupid ass wrekers that think they r the shit :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


TRANQUILO PINCHE PELEONERO!!! QUE TE SALIO LO GTO..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 11 2009, 08:20 PM~13253784
> *TRANQUILO PINCHE PELEONERO!!! QUE TE SALIO LO GTO..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , si wuey, no manches, it was gettn packd and then cops and wrekers got there talking shit :angry: ,.. o well , let stick to the main plan of cruising to gtown


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2009, 10:29 PM~13253914
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , si wuey, no manches, it was gettn packd and then cops and wrekers got there talking shit :angry: ,.. o well , let stick to the main plan of cruising to gtown
> *


IM READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 06:07 PM~13251097
> *i got some polo boots wore them twice, slim got the low top version he loves to wear with his club shirt and daisy dukes  :biggrin:
> *


hey fuck both of yall


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 10 2009, 08:59 PM~13243522
> *ITS DIRTY.....LONE STAR USED IT LAST WEEKEND TO GO TO DA KAREOKE BAR.......:0:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2009, 08:37 PM~13254054
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** can build a supa bad vert impala but too cheap to guy buy some nice shirts........te digo wey....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 11 2009, 09:31 PM~13253970
> *hey fuck both of yall
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 08:35 PM~13253150
> *Dam capitan......hope u don't find her myspace .....
> *


 :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 11 2009, 11:02 PM~13254504
> *:angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


capitan, i think you need to save a... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464295


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:06 PM~13254568
> *capitan, i think you need to save a...  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464295
> *


Huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 11 2009, 11:17 PM~13254794
> *Huh?
> *


put your cape on son, she needs you to rescue her. LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 07:25 PM~13252354
> *:0: :0: heard they spraying that mikey yu protective coating on it.....
> *


so what are they doin to that baby lac with the lousiana plate? mikey yu gorilla lift?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:22 PM~13254865
> *put your cape on son, she needs you to rescue her.  LOL
> *


thats a her? i thought it was one of those white emo kids with long hair


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:22 PM~13254865
> *put your cape on son, she needs you to rescue her.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: este vato...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:23 PM~13254892
> *thats a her? i thought it was one of those white emo kids with long hair
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 09:22 PM~13254874
> *so what are they doin to that baby lac with the lousiana plate? mikey yu gorilla lift?
> *


Na gettin rebagged I believe......bitch u were at da shop y aint u ask????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

??
Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off. 

Please call us with Dealer inquiries or any other questions. 

Here are some examples of prices. 

13"x7", 14"x7" or 15"x7" Reverse 72-spoke all chrome : $1568.00 set of 4.

13"x7" Reverse 88-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4.

13"x7", 14"x7", 15"x7" Reverse 100-spoke all chrome: $1708 set of 4

These are authentic Dayton Wire Wheel new stock with serial numbers.

ALL SETS SHIPPED INCLUDING 4WHEELS, CHROME CAPS, ADAPTERS AND LEAD HAMMER.

We can offer custom painting and 24K gold plating upon request. Be sure to tell us you saw it here on Lay it Low.


Dayton Wire wheels 
1-800-862-6000



--------------------

Dayton Wire Wheels
115 Compark Road
Dayton, Oh 45459
www.daytonwirewheel.com
1-800-862-6000


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 10:27 PM~13254964
> *Na gettin rebagged I believe......bitch u were at da shop y aint u ask????
> *


cus i was scared if that blk guy that came out the back


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 09:30 PM~13255032
> *cus i was scared if that blk guy that came out the back
> *


Ha...plus da fuck u doing at da shop anyways....??? Aint like u buildin a lowrider o somethin???? Don't think they sell mini cooper parts there....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 10:34 PM~13255073
> *Ha...plus da fuck u doing at da shop anyways....??? Aint like u buildin a lowrider o somethin???? Don't think they sell mini cooper parts there....
> *


 :uh: i think you need to shut the fuck and mind your own business :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:35 PM~13255085
> *:uh:  i think you need to shut the fuck and mind your own business  :angry:
> *


your gay ass really got a minicooper?? how the fuck you reach the pedals in that bish?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:36 PM~13255102
> *your gay ass really got a minicooper??  how the fuck you reach the pedals in that bish?
> *


its a mini cooper not a tank :uh: 
you the one with the yellow truck


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 09:35 PM~13255085
> *:uh:  i think you need to shut the fuck and mind your own business  :angry:
> *


Oh....aight sorry mijo....:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:37 PM~13255115
> *its a mini cooper not a tank  :uh:
> you the one with the yellow truck
> *


lmao! i thought they were joking about that cooper. nombre, mas puto!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:37 PM~13255115
> *its a mini cooper not a tank  :uh:
> you the one with the yellow truck
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:42 PM~13255147
> *lmao!  i thought they were joking about that cooper.  nombre, mas puto!
> *


wtf bitch is the jcw edition not the minicooper or minicooper s. my shit has a real supercharger unlike that piece of shit buick of your


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 11 2009, 10:44 PM~13255169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:45 PM~13255178
> *wtf bitch is the jcw edition not the minicooper or minicooper s. my shit has a real supercharger unlike that piece of shit buick of your
> *


http://gaylife.about.com/od/gayproductreviews/tp/gaycars.htm

5 years from now the grand national will still be worth more than your clown ride. LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, loco's79, 713Lowriderboy, LONE STAR STATEya nos cayo el estado!!!!! :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:46 PM~13255203
> *http://gaylife.about.com/od/gayproductreviews/tp/gaycars.htm
> 
> 5 years from now the grand national will still be worth more than your clown ride.  LOL
> *


:| wtf do you be looking at?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:48 PM~13255240
> *:| wtf do you be looking at?
> *


looked up car reviews and a lot of gay shit popped up about your gay car.   


you're just the next generation of americans driving "cute cars" like the queers did with the mazda miata.. LOL


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 11:50 PM~13255261
> *looked up car reviews and a lot of gay shit popped up about your gay car.
> you're just the next generation of americans driving "cute cars" like the queers did with the mazda miata.. LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:50 PM~13255261
> *looked up car reviews and a lot of gay shit popped up about your gay car.
> you're just the next generation of americans driving "cute cars" like the queers did with the mazda miata.. LOL
> *


fuck you im out of here


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:46 PM~13255203
> *http://gaylife.about.com/od/gayproductreviews/tp/gaycars.htm
> 
> 5 years from now the grand national will still be worth more than your clown ride.  LOL
> *


U gota excuse em.....he's kinda low to da earth so he don't get as much oxygen as needed........pobre enano.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:51 PM~13255283
> *fuck you im out of here
> *




Hey Roberto you need to fill this out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:51 PM~13255283
> *fuck you im out of here
> *


porque te vas pinche joto ******* ojos de ojete carra de pirulin come tortas saca pedos pendejo osicon culero baboso mamon?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:53 PM~13255315
> *porque te vas pinche joto ******* ojos de ojete carra de pirulin come tortas saca pedos pendejo osicon culero baboso mamon?
> *


I think you hurt his feelings...... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 11 2009, 10:52 PM~13255307
> *Hey Roberto you need to fill this out
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: hey you stupid fucken noob thats old we all seen it before


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 11:52 PM~13255302
> *U gota excuse em.....he's kinda low to da earth so he don't get as much oxygen as needed........pobre enano.....
> *


it's alright. i scammed $300.00 for my pocket to help out the lil people of america by selling him a $50.00 valued sunroof.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:53 PM~13255315
> *porque te vas pinche joto ******* ojos de ojete carra de pirulin come tortas saca pedos pendejo osicon culero baboso mamon?
> *


 :0 sipote malcriado


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:55 PM~13255351
> *:0  sipote malcriado
> *


sorry, i don't speak ms13














:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 11:54 PM~13255339
> *:uh: hey you stupid fucken noob thats old we all seen it before
> *



:uh: whatever pinche midget


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 11 2009, 09:55 PM~13255351
> *:0  sipote malcriado
> *


Awwww mayne ***** brought out da slavadorian language!!!!!!!!!!!! Aahhhhhhhhh flashbacks fromfrom da mother in law!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....gota go


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 11:53 PM~13255315
> *porque te vas pinche joto ******* ojos de ojete carra de pirulin come tortas saca pedos pendejo osicon culero baboso mamon?
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2009, 11:58 PM~13255410
> *Awwww mayne ***** brought out da slavadorian language!!!!!!!!!!!! Aahhhhhhhhh flashbacks fromfrom da mother in law!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....gota go
> *


me no e'speak


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:55 PM~13255345
> *it's alright.  i scammed $300.00 for my pocket to help out the lil people of america by selling him a $50.00 valued sunroof.
> *


OWNED X300

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:59 PM~13255440
> *me no e'speak
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: dammit son thats the shit


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 12 2009, 12:02 AM~13255477
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 10:59 PM~13255440
> *me no e'speak
> 
> 
> ...


Que chingaos son esas madres? Parecen Gorditas de Maiz........... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2009, 12:01 AM~13255460
> *OWNED X300
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that fool asked me "will this sunroof fit my monte?"

how in the fuck did he expect me to say "no" when i'm trying to make some change.

:buttkick: 


of course i said yes so he could pay me and gtfo. LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 09:59 PM~13255440
> *me no e'speak
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :barf:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 11:04 PM~13255521
> *that fool asked me "will this sunroof fit my monte?"
> 
> how in the fuck did he expect me to say "no" when i'm trying to make to make some change.
> ...


:|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 12 2009, 12:05 AM~13255532
> *:|
> *


 :angel:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 11:06 PM~13255544
> *:angel:
> *


please sign the hurt feelings report to get this done with


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 11:04 PM~13255521
> *that fool asked me "will this sunroof fit my monte?"
> 
> how in the fuck did he expect me to say "no" when i'm trying to make some change.
> ...



hahahaha....no shit.....isn't that the quote you told me his mom made famous? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2009, 12:08 AM~13255589
> *hahahaha....no shit.....isn't that the quote you told me his mom made famous? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2009, 11:08 PM~13255589
> *hahahaha....no shit.....isn't that the quote you told me his mom made famous? :biggrin:
> *


so my mom got the money back from him, get it bitch!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 12 2009, 12:07 AM~13255561
> *please sign the hurt feelings report to get this done with
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 12 2009, 12:11 AM~13255644
> *so my mom got the money back from him, get it bitch!
> *


I guess she never told you. i'm not the pappy.









[


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 11:15 PM~13255706
> *I guess she never told you.  i'm not the pappy.
> 
> 
> ...


i guess thats why i dont like chicken and watermelon


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Ya me dio sueno..........Hasta manana Raza....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 12:20 AM~13255786
> *Ya me dio sueno..........Hasta manana Raza....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 12:22 AM~13255800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he's just leaving since hrnybrneye isn't here. :buttkick:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 11 2009, 11:22 PM~13255800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I say i'm going to sleep, and i keep coming back in here...... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 12:23 AM~13255817
> *he's just leaving since hrnybrneye isn't here.  :buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 11:23 PM~13255817
> *he's just leaving since hrnybrneye isn't here.   :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 12:25 AM~13255862
> *damn homie why you got to tell everyone!  :biggrin:
> *


tantaaaraaaannn!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2009, 11:30 PM~13255937
> *tantaaaraaaannn!
> *


picks of the tarantarants


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 11 2009, 10:28 PM~13254987
> *??
> Looking for Authentic Dayton Wire Wheels? Call us factory direct at 1-800-862-6000. We are running our Spring Sale specials of 30% off.
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 11 2009, 04:08 PM~13251115
> *i mdown to throw back some beers but clubbin isnt my thing
> *


  come by get with firnelows on the details


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Mar 11 2009, 07:12 PM~13252225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** you skurred of anyone over 4'8" 



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 11 2009, 10:34 PM~13255073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 11 2009, 04:45 PM~13250839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lemon tree plant $20 obo


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 07:57 AM~13257733
> *lemon tree plant  $20 obo
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! The economy is worse than i thought......Lemon trees 4 sale on LiL? :uh: :biggrin: 
Just kidding ,good deal though, if it don't sell quick i might get it from you....  :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 08:08 AM~13257784
> *Damn! The economy is worse than i thought......Lemon trees 4 sale on LiL?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> Just kidding ,good deal though, if it don't sell quick i might get it from you....   :thumbsup:
> *


mayne, crazy nite at bar.. bought it off crackhead that rode up with it on a bicycle. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 09:08 AM~13257784
> *Damn! The economy is worse than i thought......Lemon trees 4 sale on LiL?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> Just kidding ,good deal though, if it don't sell quick i might get it from you....   :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 08:11 AM~13257796
> *mayne, crazy nite at bar..  bought it off crackhead that rode up with it on a bicycle.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn, that sucker gives eome big ass lemons....
Para las Tecates....... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 08:11 AM~13257796
> *mayne, crazy nite at bar..  bought it off crackhead that rode up with it on a bicycle.  :roflmao:
> *


same night you had your lil private photo shoot with those trannys on your car?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 06:57 AM~13257733
> *lemon tree plant  $20 obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2009, 08:27 AM~13258333
> *same night you had your lil private photo shoot with those trannys on your car?
> *


Ha....owned!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 06:57 AM~13257733
> *lemon tree plant  $20 obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 08:57 AM~13257733
> *lemon tree plant  $20 obo
> 
> 
> ...


a cabron????? :dunno: is that a lowrider le :biggrin: mon tree?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 12:04 AM~13255521
> *that fool asked me "will this sunroof fit my monte?"
> 
> how in the fuck did he expect me to say "no" when i'm trying to make some change.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: MONEY TALKS......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 12 2009, 09:27 AM~13258333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for $20 you can call it whatever you want.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this crackhead pulled up on a bike with a plant that had some flowers he was calling roses that he stole from someones yard and sold it to some dude for 20 bucks and someone told him to come back with a lemon plant and no bullshit, he was back in 5mins with a lemon plant i dont know where he found it but he did


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 12 2009, 11:02 AM~13259340
> *a cabron????? :dunno: is that a lowrider le :biggrin: mon tree?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Pinche Tony!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Hey i wonder why my Fucken lemon tree won't give lemons? :dunno: 
Mfucker gives a shitload of flowers and buds, but no pinche lemons :angry: :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 12:13 AM~13255676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :tears: SAID THAT BITCH WAS CRYING!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2009, 11:00 AM~13259322
> *:biggrin:
> *


  
o' skurry ass "hey foo slo down, you doing 90" actin azz *****..



> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 11:08 AM~13259396
> *Hey i wonder why my Fucken lemon tree won't give lemons? :dunno:
> Mfucker gives a shitload of flowers and buds, but no pinche lemons  :angry:  :uh:
> *


*****, do i look like a green thumb having ass *****..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 11:12 AM~13259432
> *
> o' skurry ass "hey foo slo down, you doing 90" actin azz *****..
> *****, do i look like a green thumb having ass *****..
> *


Well you are selling lemon trees.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 12:08 PM~13259396
> *Hey i wonder why my Fucken lemon tree won't give lemons? :dunno:
> Mfucker gives a shitload of flowers and buds, but no pinche lemons  :angry:  :uh:
> *


LA PLANTA DE MOTA NO DA LEMONS WUEY!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 10:12 AM~13259432
> *
> o' skurry ass "hey foo slo down, you doing 90" actin azz *****..
> *****, do i look like a green thumb having ass *****..
> *


Gon start doing kareoke night at fat tuesdays on tuesday night....shame u live so far if not ur talented vocals could be put to use.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 11:15 AM~13259471
> *Well you are selling lemon trees.... :biggrin:
> *


i can tell you name of bar i was at, you can go ask that crackhead i got it from for for gardening advice.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2009, 11:17 AM~13259491
> *Gon start doing kareoke night at fat tuesdays on tuesday night....shame u live so far if not ur talented vocals could be put to use.....
> *


work nights anyway.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 12 2009, 10:17 AM~13259486
> *LA PLANTA DE MOTA NO DA LEMONS WUEY!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Ha I was just gon say dat....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

DOES FAT ALBERT REALLY SING??????? :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 10:18 AM~13259504
> *work nights anyway.
> *


Pussy....ol I need to be in bed b4 nana get homa actin as *****....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2009, 12:19 PM~13259518
> *Ha I was just gon say dat....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 11:05 AM~13259368
> *naw, this was last nite. but same bar.
> *


nice


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 11 2009, 11:29 AM~13248651
> *WUZ UP HAM GOOD TURN OUT AT THE WASH
> *


fo sho!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 12 2009, 11:17 AM~13259486
> *LA PLANTA DE MOTA NO DA LEMONS WUEY!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2009, 12:25 PM~13259564
> *nice
> *


you ready chonayz?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 02:27 PM~13261065
> *you ready chonayz?
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH SHITT!!! HELL YES!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2009, 03:36 PM~13261148
> *OHHH SHITT!!! HELL YES!! :cheesy:
> *


got some tickets on row d and the backstage vip passes from el homie dj cubanito. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2009, 01:36 PM~13261148
> *OHHH SHITT!!! HELL YES!! :cheesy:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 01:39 PM~13261178
> *got some tickets on row d and the backstage vip passes from el homie dj cubanito.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 , PASA EL ALAMBRE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 02:39 PM~13261178
> *got some tickets on row d and the backstage vip passes from el homie dj cubanito.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats cool! ill def be there!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2009, 03:44 PM~13261229
> *thats cool! ill def be there!
> *


there'll be an after party at elvias.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:43 PM~13261222
> *:0 , PASA EL ALAMBRE
> *


tickets are selling out fast. get online and get you a couple, i'll see if i can score some backstage passes for you from dj cubanito. suppose to go get mine sabado from his crib.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464415


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

I have some indash radios (7 inc t.v D.V.D player), amps, crossovers, and some subs for sale. You can call me at 832-359-1300 or 956-472-3490 ask for james. I am working on opening a shop up in North Houston, but for now you can get at me on my cell. If i don't pick up ill call you back a.s.a.p so leave me a message. I have no junk... It's all name brand equipment that has never been open... So hit me up for all of your car audio needs... 
KING JAMES AUDIO & ACCESSORIES


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 02:49 PM~13261288
> *there'll be an after party at elvias.
> *


on westheimer and fondren?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 12 2009, 04:31 PM~13261685
> *on westheimer and fondren?
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 12 2009, 01:47 PM~13261262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


talking about the subject, el chapo is worth 1 billion dolares now :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: can't believe they include drug lords , but fuck it money is money


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 03:32 PM~13261694
> *
> *


cool!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 02:37 PM~13261736
> *talking about the subject, el chapo is worth 1 billion dolares now :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: can't believe they include drug lords , but fuck it money is money
> *


:0 y estos vatos hanging out con el potro y lupillo rivera :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 12 2009, 02:50 PM~13261840
> *:0 y estos vatos hanging out con el potro y lupillo rivera  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 PURO VATO PESADO, hasta el pinche gordo de molina andava ahi :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 02:56 PM~13261914
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  PURO VATO PESADO,  hasta el pinche gordo de molina andava ahi :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: la semana que viene van a salir en el gordo y la flaca lo que no se es quien se metio al jacuzzy :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 12 2009, 02:58 PM~13261927
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: la semana que viene van a salir en el gordo y la flaca lo que no se es quien se metio al jacuzzy :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , ojala que no sea el pinche loco del rooster :no:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 10 2009, 07:44 PM~13242088
> *ANY LOWRIDER CARS FROM HOUSTON COME OUT ON LOWRIDER MAG? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 12 2009, 03:02 PM~13261955
> *:biggrin:
> *


post pics , pinche walgreens dn't have the new one yut :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 05:03 PM~13261971
> *post pics , pinche walgreens dn't have the new one yut :angry:
> *



Got mine today :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:02 PM~13261954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , ojala que no sea el pinche loco del rooster  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no quien sabe :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 12 2009, 03:02 PM~13261955
> *:biggrin:
> *


quien es? sera un pelao cacheton por ay :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 05:03 PM~13261971
> *post pics , pinche walgreens dn't have the new one yut :angry:
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:05 PM~13261986
> *quien es? sera un pelao cacheton por ay :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 03:07 PM~13261999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THATS HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

They also did a nice story on Shorty


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 03:07 PM~13261999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: but that car aint a lincoln continental and i doubht its a 91 looks like a 90 to me congrats robert


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 03:07 PM~13261999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hoodrich first and now this? en la madre, robert is a hood celebrity TTT PARA ESE CABRON PUTTN DOWN 4 PTOWN,


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Mar 12 2009, 04:07 PM~13261999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:11 PM~13262036
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 hoodrich first and now this? en la madre,  robert is a hood celebrity  TTT PARA ESE CABRON PUTTN DOWN 4 PTOWN,
> *



awwwwreaaaadyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES+Mar 12 2009, 02:55 PM~13261360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't subscribe anymore, fk LRM


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:03 PM~13261971
> *post pics , pinche walgreens dn't have the new one yut :angry:
> *


cant wait for the next 2 issues....
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 12 2009, 03:09 PM~13262017
> *MY *****!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> THATS HOW WE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


that ***** and his big ass watermelon head!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 03:16 PM~13262096
> *cant wait for the next 2 issues....
> :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhh not a word


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 03:16 PM~13262096
> *cant wait for the next 2 issues....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 more painted bikes of urs uh?  ,


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 03:17 PM~13262108
> *that ***** and his big ass watermelon head!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

ugggghhh !!! whts up !!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 03:15 PM~13262093
> *:uh:
> don't subscribe anymore, fk LRM
> *


 :uh: GO EAT A WING


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw i got a new bike coming out


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

que onda BOILER !!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 03:17 PM~13262108
> *that ***** and his big ass watermelon head!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 12 2009, 03:20 PM~13262144
> *que onda BOILER !!!
> *


gett yo bitch ass too work!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 12 2009, 03:20 PM~13262144
> *que onda BOILER !!!
> *


what it do homies, how things going at the shop


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 12 2009, 03:19 PM~13262129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


southsideeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


get to work putos


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 12 2009, 03:22 PM~13262155
> *gett yo bitch ass too work!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


all that ***** does is play on my space now...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 03:25 PM~13262175
> *all that ***** does is play on my space now...
> *


leave the Southside recepionist alone!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:22 PM~13262156
> *what it do homies, how things going at the shop
> *


GETTING SHIT DONE HOMIE !!! THA PAINTER AINT WORTH A FUCK THT LAZY BASTARD !!!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 12 2009, 03:23 PM~13262167
> *switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


no manches , video no longer available  
post el diablito mejor :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 12 2009, 03:26 PM~13262188
> *leave the Southside recepionist alone!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

U SHOULD BE GOOD AT IT UR ASS IS ALWAYZ THERE PUTO !!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 12 2009, 03:26 PM~13262191
> *GETTING SHIT DONE HOMIE !!! THA PAINTER AINT WORTH A FUCK THT LAZY BASTARD !!!! :barf:  :barf:
> *


lol, what was his exuse, rain out? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Mar 12 2009, 03:26 PM~13262188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you , you couch breakin bitch...

go grind on that frame. its to cold to paint..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 12 2009, 03:28 PM~13262206
> *U SHOULD BE GOOD AT IT UR ASS IS ALWAYZ THERE PUTO !!!
> *


I know u ain't talkin i'm there for 3o-45min bitch u pack a lunch when ur there :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

CUANTO POR EL CHISME COMADRE ????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:29 PM~13262209
> *lol, what was his exuse, rain out? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


yes.. and too cold.. :biggrin: 

just one of them days, dont feel like doin shit


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 12 2009, 03:30 PM~13262219
> *I know u ain't talkin i'm there for 3o-45min bitch u pack a lunch when ur there :biggrin:
> *


PACK MY NUTZ IN UR MOUTH BITCH !!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:27 PM~13262194
> *no manches , video no longer available
> post el diablito mejor :biggrin:
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 12 2009, 03:30 PM~13262220
> *CUANTO POR EL CHISME COMADRE ????
> *


How much for that juicy ass???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall fools are CRAZY, wheres miklo anyways


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 12 2009, 03:32 PM~13262231
> *PACK MY NUTZ IN UR MOUTH BITCH !!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


find'em first bastard :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

wzup


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 12 2009, 03:34 PM~13262250
> *find'em first bastard :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:33 PM~13262242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yall fools are CRAZY, wheres miklo anyways
> *


Montrose cruzin in skittles


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:33 PM~13262242
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yall fools are CRAZY, wheres miklo anyways
> *


AT THA RODEO WHERE ELSE GUEY !!!! :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2009, 04:35 PM~13262254
> *wzup
> *


wtf??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 12 2009, 03:35 PM~13262261
> *Montrose cruzin in skittles
> *


 :uh: , knew it , pinche miklo chooses the best days to cruise like always :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

feels good to be out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Mar 12 2009, 03:32 PM~13262231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prob somewhere with somesone dick in his mouth cruisein down montrose in sparklez with a gay pride sticker as his plaque


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2009, 04:40 PM~13262293
> *feels good to be out
> *


out of what?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 03:41 PM~13262297
> *thats gay.. typical tonka talk
> 
> prob somewhere with somesone dick in his mouth cruisein down montrose in sparklez with a gay pride sticker as his plaque
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 12 2009, 03:42 PM~13262310
> *out of what?
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Mar 12 2009, 03:35 PM~13262254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

its not the same anymore.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 03:41 PM~13262299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fat ass always eatin popcorn..

you gon shit out some kernals


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2009, 03:48 PM~13262350
> *its not the same anymore.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: gypsi


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2009, 03:48 PM~13262350
> *its not the same anymore.
> *


:0: :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 05:48 PM~13262354
> *fat ass always eatin popcorn..
> 
> you gon shit out some kernals
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u funny sic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Mar 12 2009, 04:48 PM~13262350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 03:48 PM~13262354
> *fat ass always eatin popcorn..
> 
> you gon shit out some kernals
> *


 :0 , lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 03:51 PM~13262374
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u funny sic
> *


im just bored


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 8 2009, 08:57 AM~13215367
> *OK. SOUNDS GOOD.
> 
> FOR THOSE LOWRIDERS CLUBS AND SOLO RIDAZ:
> ...







weather looking good for saturday except for the 20% chance of rain


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

why?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 03:51 PM~13262378
> *:0 , lol
> *


el vitor :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 12 2009, 04:01 PM~13262461
> *el vitor  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol, that fool is crazy, too bad el gordito passd away , they used to make bad ass show


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2009, 04:00 PM~13262457
> *why?
> *


EL FORD TAURUS :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 03:56 PM~13262419
> *im just bored
> *


need to paint dash and other interior parts, how much and when way :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 12 2009, 04:00 PM~13262457
> *why?
> *


wutz up ZAR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 12 2009, 04:04 PM~13262492
> *EL FORD TAURUS  :uh:
> *


im lost :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 12 2009, 05:04 PM~13262492
> *EL FORD TAURUS  :uh:
> *


lmao!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Mar 12 2009, 04:00 PM~13262456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what peices.. all the interior???

what color wey?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 04:09 PM~13262522
> *thought we was goin sat...
> what peices.. all the interior???
> 
> ...


x2,.... shit a guess dark blue or sum ,


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 06:09 PM~13262522
> *thought we was goin sat...
> *


my bad, thought the 14th was Sunday


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 04:00 PM~13262456
> *weather looking good for saturday except for the 20% chance of rain
> 
> 
> ...


uwee, this means another raindout 4 me tomorow :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 04:12 PM~13262539
> *my bad thought the 14th was Sunday
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 12 2009, 04:12 PM~13262538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> i got some blues.. wanna mold the dash like mine??
> 
> :0 that would b nice, how long u taking, ..say my homie luis with the blue donk talking about he get no love with that car, so he s gona trash them 24's a get some powder coated blue ds


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 06:14 PM~13262553
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > i got some blues.. wanna mold the dash like mine??
> >
> > :0 that would b nice, how long u taking, ..say my homie luis with the blue donk talking about he get no love with that car, so he s gona trash them 24's a get some powder coated blue ds
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 04:23 PM~13262634
> *maybe i can knock it out in less tha 2 weeks..
> 
> i heard they wreck his shit..
> *


kool, 4 the dallas show, yeah taht dude that hit him had no licence , no insurance, nada enchilada


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 04:26 PM~13262655
> *kool, 4 the dallas show, yeah taht dude that hit him had no licence , no insurance, nada enchilada
> *


damn.. im scared of that shit...
when peeps ride my ass.. i lift the back up..
at least if i get hit battery rack will total their shit..


are you gettin your door panels covered?? basically just the dash huh?
i need to know what all peices you need done?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 04:31 PM~13262688
> *damn.. im scared of that shit...
> when peeps ride my ass.. i lift the back up..
> at least if i get hit battery rack will total their shit..
> ...


kool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 04:20 PM~13262140
> *:uh:  GO EAT A WING
> *


was at your neighbor house last nite. she supplied booze and gave me head.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13263234
> *was at your neighbor house last nite.   she supplied booze and gave me head.
> *


how much you pay her.. 50? 75?

or did you sell that plant for 20 bucks


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

I have some indash radios (7 inc t.v D.V.D player), amps, crossovers, and some subs for sale. You can call me at 832-359-1300 or 956-472-3490 ask for james. I am working on opening a shop up in North Houston, but for now you can get at me on my cell. If i don't pick up ill call you back a.s.a.p so leave me a message. I have no junk... It's all name brand equipment that has never been open... So hit me up for all of your car audio needs... 
some of the brands i got 
kicker
kenwood
sony
jvc
DB
boss
pioneer
xo 
and a lot more 
KING JAMES AUDIO & ACCESSORIES


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97,* Big-Tymer*

JOTO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13263234
> *was at your neighbor house last nite.  she supplied booze and gave me head.
> *


she has a 442 cutty , she collected from ex husband


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 01:39 PM~13261178
> *got some tickets on row d and the backstage vip passes from el homie dj cubanito.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 hook it up!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Sup Saul, did you buy your tree?



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 12 2009, 08:57 AM~13257733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 04:10 PM~13262026
> *They also did a nice story on Shorty
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 07:49 PM~13263869
> *Sup Saul, did you buy your tree?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Not yet Homie.Lol.Still debating cause i'm running out of yardspace..... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 08:56 PM~13263932
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Not yet Homie.Lol.Still debating cause i'm running out of yardspace..... :biggrin:
> *


put it in front :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 07:58 PM~13263962
> *put it in front :biggrin:
> *


Hell no then people are gonna jack my lemons ......Lol...... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 07:01 PM~13264000
> *Hell no then people are gonna jack my lemons ......Lol...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 07:52 PM~13263891
> *
> *


Shorty putting Houston on the map once again. Thats what im talkin about!!!! 

Big ups to Robert also with hood hopper.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 08:03 PM~13264025
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 07:06 PM~13264056
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 09:14 PM~13264133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 08:14 PM~13264133
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 12 2009, 03:30 PM~13262220
> *CUANTO POR EL CHISME COMADRE ????
> *


mayne......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2009, 07:16 PM~13264150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


check it out in the ugly ass fest, they got sum really ugly ones today :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 09:21 PM~13264228
> *check it out in the ugly ass fest, they got sum really ugly ones today :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 12 2009, 07:05 PM~13264041
> *Shorty putting Houston on the map once again. Thats what im talkin about!!!!
> 
> Big ups to Robert also with hood hopper.
> *


Awwww mayne don't say that....some people might get a lil jealouse n get da hattin...I'm just sayin....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 08:01 PM~13264000
> *Hell no then people are gonna jack my lemons ......Lol...... :biggrin:
> *


lemon tree sold buyer paid $50 delivered.  and they choose to remain annonymous, cause ya'll gonna hate on em.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

power acoustic amp and 4 dumps still available.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2009, 08:25 PM~13264275
> *Awwww mayne don't say that....some people might get a lil jealouse n get da hattin...I'm just sayin....
> *


Just giving credit where its due and shorty & robert are reppin. :biggrin: 

If people get mad or jelous then sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13264568
> *lemon tree sold buyer paid $50 delivered.         and they choose to remain annonymous, cause ya'll gonna hate on em.
> *


 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 08:49 PM~13264568
> *lemon tree sold buyer paid $50 delivered.         and they choose to remain annonymous, cause ya'll gonna hate on em.
> *


:0 Damn! They beat me to it :angry: 
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 08:49 PM~13264568
> *lemon tree sold buyer paid $50 delivered.        and they choose to remain annonymous, cause ya'll gonna hate on em.
> *


Damn nana aint gon be able to make no more lemonaid


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 06:57 PM~13263384
> *how much you pay her.. 50? 75?
> 
> or did you sell that plant for 20 bucks
> *


you still kiss hoez on the mouth huh? nasty, never know where them tramps been. :ugh: i'm just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 12 2009, 08:53 PM~13264622
> *Damn nana aint gon be able to make no more lemonaid
> *


grandma dont drink no fk'n lemonaid, she drink hennessey on the rocks.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 08:49 PM~13264568
> *lemon tree sold buyer paid $50 delivered.        and they choose to remain annonymous, cause ya'll gonna hate on em.
> *


Hey Homie 10 minutes ago you said $40 now he paid $50........  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 08:59 PM~13264689
> *Hey Homie 10 minutes ago you said $40 now he paid $50........   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


typo


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 08:56 PM~13264655
> *grandma dont drink no fk'n lemonaid, she drink hennessey on the rocks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 07:56 PM~13264655
> *grandma dont drink no fk'n lemonaid, she drink hennessey on the rocks.
> *


Nana need some lemons for da patron shots...........:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2009, 09:01 PM~13264725
> *Nana need some lemons for da patron shots...........:biggrin:
> *


o well. she gonna have to stick to store bought lemons.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 07:49 PM~13264568
> *lemon tree sold buyer paid $50 delivered.        and they choose to remain annonymous, cause ya'll gonna hate on em.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 12 2009, 09:02 PM~13264736
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


bitch, now everybody gonna know you bought it. dumbass. no refunds.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 09:06 PM~13264783
> *bitch, now everybody gonna know you bought it.  dumbass.  no refunds.
> *


PM sent......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 07:53 PM~13264623
> *you still kiss hoez on the mouth huh? nasty, never know where them tramps been.  :ugh:  i'm just sayin' namsayin'
> *


sure am... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 09:07 PM~13264801
> *PM sent......
> *


replied.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2009, 09:07 PM~13264807
> *sure am... :uh:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: fatdaddylv, h-town team 84 caddy, latinkustoms4ever, david21hernadez


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

F FORD MOTOR COMPANY.........$2.10 up $0.14 
GM GENERAL MOTORS CORP.....$2.18 up $0.32 
K KELLOGG CO........................$36.68 *up $0.84* 
MO ALTRIA GROUP INC.............$16.30 *up $0.23* 

mayne.. made me nice little profit today. gonna be white boy rich one of these days!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 12 2009, 08:05 PM~13263453
> *I have some indash radios (7 inc t.v D.V.D player), amps, crossovers, and some subs for sale. You can call me at 832-359-1300 or 956-472-3490 ask for james. I am working on opening a shop up in North Houston, but for now you can get at me on my cell. If i don't pick up ill call you back a.s.a.p so leave me a message. I have no junk... It's all name brand equipment that has never been open... So hit me up for all of your car audio needs...
> some of the brands i got
> kicker
> ...


thats fkd uo homie u leaving me out????? :uh: that shit is gonna have to change soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  IF IM GONNA PUT MONEY IN TOO A BUSINESS....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

back to work.. deuce!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > i got some blues.. wanna mold the dash like mine??
> >
> > :0 that would b nice, how long u taking, ..say my homie luis with the blue donk talking about he get no love with that car, so he s gona trash them 24's a get some powder coated blue ds
> 
> ...


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 12 2009, 10:28 PM~13265062
> *thats fkd uo homie u leaving me out?????  :uh:  that shit is gonna have to change soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  IF IM GONNA PUT MONEY IN TOO A BUSINESS....
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: ok sunshine ill see what we can do... hey i need to talk to you a.s.a.p


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 12 2009, 09:34 PM~13265145
> *:0
> *


Que onda Homie????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 12 2009, 10:38 PM~13265206
> *:uh:  :biggrin: ok sunshine ill see what we can do... hey i need to talk to you a.s.a.p
> *


WHATEVER BITCH..........WAT U NEED LOCO??????.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 12 2009, 10:54 PM~13265429
> *Que onda Homie????
> *


NOT MUCH JUST HERE CHILLING BRO, TRYING TO GET IN BUSINESS CON ESTE ******......


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 12 2009, 10:06 PM~13265572
> *NOT MUCH JUST HERE CHILLING BRO, TRYING TO GET IN BUSINESS CON ESTE ******......
> *


Orale....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2009, 02:39 PM~13261178
> *got some tickets on row d and the backstage vip passes from el homie dj cubanito.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


pm a ****** on some tickets .... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry, dynamic pages in the tags are not allowed


wtf.. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2009, 11:15 PM~13265695
> *pm a ****** on some tickets .... :biggrin:
> *


i bought my two tickets. the backstage passes are hook up from cubanito.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 08:57 AM~13257733
> *lemon tree plant  $20 obo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 How Much Shipped 76111 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 11:30 PM~13265883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2009, 10:31 PM~13265897
> *:0 How Much Shipped 76111 :biggrin:
> *


lemon plant sold!!


damn.. i should start hustling plants. had more offers for that then my dumps and amp.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 10:34 PM~13265941
> *lemon plant sold!!
> damn..  i should start hustling plants.  had more offers for that then my dumps and amp.
> *



lookin for another 68? heard there is one local for sale cheap.....already been lifted before i think.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2009, 10:40 PM~13266030
> *lookin for another 68?  heard there is one local for sale cheap.....already been lifted before i think.....
> *


pics? price? hope its blue.. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 12 2009, 04:11 PM~13262036
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 hoodrich first and now this? en la madre,  robert is a hood celebrity  TTT PARA ESE CABRON PUTTN DOWN 4 PTOWN,
> *


don't forget about "HOOD CERTIFIED"


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 13 2009, 05:58 AM~13267983
> *
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 12 2009, 11:30 PM~13265883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 13 2009, 07:36 AM~13268100
> *
> *


Que onda Saul


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice day to ghost ride the whip


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 12 2009, 11:40 PM~13266030
> *lookin for another 68?  heard there is one local for sale cheap.....already been lifted before i think.....
> *


see you at the concert on april 3rd. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2009, 07:28 AM~13268584
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: que onda mija como andas del over there . NO LEAKS YET ? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 13 2009, 09:31 AM~13268617
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: que onda mija como andas del over there . NO LEAKS YET ? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


que onda shrek, ya no saludas. am i not too paisa to be your friend? :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2009, 07:34 AM~13268639
> *que onda shrek, ya no saludas.  am i not too paisa to be your friend?  :tears:
> *


its not that i heard that you was part of the minutemen and i was like hno: hno: te espero en el party tonight i got you a table right by the urinal just in case :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 13 2009, 09:44 AM~13268707
> *its not that i heard that you was part of the minutemen and i was like  hno:  hno: te espero en el party tonight i got you a table right by the urinal just in case :cheesy:
> *


won't be there, going to the rodeo to see clint black. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

got my tickets last night. :biggrin: 

latin dont act like you dont like country music!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2009, 09:59 AM~13268815
> *got my tickets last night. :biggrin:
> 
> latin dont act like you dont like country music!!! :roflmao:
> *


I do. I listen to country classics 97.1 :biggrin: 

I have 8 tickets to darius tucker show for 100 even. i got rid of all the other tickets i have and these are the only ones i have left.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2009, 07:55 AM~13268784
> *won't be there, going to the rodeo to see clint black.  :ugh:
> *


ay wey


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2009, 09:01 AM~13268833
> *I do.  I listen to country classics 97.1  :biggrin:
> 
> I have 8 tickets to darius tucker show for 100 even.  i got rid of all the other tickets i have and these are the only ones i have left.
> *


i cant lie...i listen to that station too. :happysad:

our company gives away tickets every year and no one wanted those tickets for darius. people hatin on ole hottie and the blowfish. LOL! ill be there that day but only to take my son to the carnival since i figured that be the day no one would be there... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 13 2009, 09:03 AM~13268858
> *ay wey
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 8 2009, 08:57 AM~13215367
> *LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE BAD TOMORROW .... WE ARE GOING TO POSTPONE THIS ... *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

southside customs :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2009, 10:08 AM~13268899
> *i cant lie...i listen to that station too. :happysad:
> 
> our company gives away tickets every year and no one wanted those tickets for darius. people hatin on ole hottie and the blowfish. LOL! ill be there that day but only to take my son to the carnival since i figured that be the day no one would be there...  :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it, wonder why they are hating on that oreo? lol


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 13 2009, 08:12 AM~13268943
> *southside customs :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2009, 08:11 AM~13268925
> *LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE BAD TOMORROW .... WE ARE GOING TO POSTPONE THIS ...
> 
> 
> ...


works for me..
cold and wet...


:sic:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn this metting is boring


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man chevy might be gone......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 13 2009, 09:15 AM~13269647
> *man chevy might be gone......
> *


yours too


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 13 2009, 09:11 AM~13269601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
time for bigger and better thangs mayne!
not a stain on me!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 13 2009, 09:15 AM~13269647
> *man chevy might be gone......
> *


Fuck da bucket....ship dat bitch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2009, 10:54 AM~13270702
> *Fuck da bucket....ship dat bitch!
> *


u get your rims yet champ


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2009, 11:04 AM~13270792
> *u get your rims yet champ
> *


Negative...forgot all about em pos's.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 13 2009, 11:21 AM~13270958
> *Negative...forgot all about em pos's.....
> *


yea yea all that


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 13 2009, 06:38 AM~13268103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Lol...Sup Homie?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 13 2009, 08:28 AM~13268584
> *
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2009, 07:35 AM~13268288
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 13 2009, 12:46 PM~13271174
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2009, 01:13 PM~13271462
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2009, 11:32 AM~13271055
> *yea yea all that
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 01:18 PM~13271508
> *:uh:
> *


HI DANNY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 13 2009, 01:23 PM~13271567
> *HI DANNY!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


morning sunshine


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 01:26 PM~13271590
> *morning sunshine
> *


FK YOU *****!!! :angry: 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *southside customs*


***


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2009, 11:22 AM~13269721
> *yours too
> *


we will see....i hope so...so i can do what i dose......finaly got sum ac in that bitch and the system sounding they way it should sound and its about to go.....aint that a bitch :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 13 2009, 01:42 PM~13271136
> *:roflmao:  Lol...Sup Homie?
> *


nada, getting ready to go to mi tio's wake tonight


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

man im getting a lot of call i like this.. i been on the phone all day with a lot of people to day and had a lot of emails thanks for telling people about me,, i can and will work with you on the prices


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2009, 03:51 PM~13273308
> *man im getting a lot of call i like this.. i been on the phone all day with a lot of people to day and had a lot of emails thanks for telling people about me,, i can and will work with you on the prices
> *


how much for some 6x9's

i need 4.. some good ones tho..


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2009, 05:56 PM~13273340
> *how much for some 6x9's
> 
> i need 4.. some good ones tho..
> *


i got 
kicker $60
Q POWER $50
DB $60
PIONEER $70


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2009, 04:06 PM~13273911
> *i got
> kicker $60
> Q POWER $50
> ...


 :uh: FK U THINK UR DOING THERE CHUMP!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2009, 05:06 PM~13273911
> *i got
> kicker $60
> Q POWER $50
> ...


is that price for all four, or for the pair??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2009, 04:56 PM~13273340
> *how much for some 6x9's
> 
> i need 4.. some good ones tho..
> *


rest of car is a piece of shit..but gonna put some good 6x9's? bawlin'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 05:54 PM~13274311
> *rest of car is a piece of shit..but gonna put some good 6x9's?  bawlin'
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT ,.. HE SAID HE ROLLING, KNOMSAYIN :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2009, 07:06 PM~13273911
> *i got
> kicker $60
> Q POWER $50
> ...


WUZ UP LOCO!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2009, 08:15 PM~13274454
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BUT ,.. HE SAID HE ROLLING, KNOMSAYIN :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 13 2009, 09:06 AM~13269538
> *:wave:
> *


que onda como vamos ahi con ese jale :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 13 2009, 03:37 PM~13272645
> *nada, getting ready to go to mi tio's wake tonight
> *


Sorry to hear that Homie........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 13 2009, 05:54 PM~13274311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn right im rollin.. unlike this fool.. jackstand cc


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 13 2009, 07:15 PM~13274454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, you bawlin, you an OntroPOnigga now.  creating an empire from crooked pinstripes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2009, 08:15 PM~13274906
> *im a go house call yo bitch ass!
> *


be sure to *get off and knock on door* 1st to wake me up.. knock real hard.. so i hear it. then i'll come out and look


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 07:32 PM~13275015
> *be sure to get off and knock on door 1st to wake me up.. knock real hard..  so i hear it.    then i'll come out and look
> *


 :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2009, 07:39 PM~13275081
> *:no:
> *


que onda wey vas a ir o que ??


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2009, 07:48 PM~13274268
> *is that price for all four, or for the pair??
> *


pair


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 13 2009, 08:31 PM~13274553
> *WUZ UP LOCO!
> *


 whats up *loco*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 13 2009, 08:45 PM~13274663
> *Sorry to hear that Homie........
> *


Gracia's Saul


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 13 2009, 08:53 PM~13275202
> *Gracia's Saul
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 13 2009, 10:11 AM~13268925
> *LOOKS LIKE THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE BAD TOMORROW .... WE ARE GOING TO POSTPONE THIS ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 07:30 PM~13274999
> *:0
> naw, you bawlin, you an OntroPOnigga now.      creating an empire from crooked pinstripes.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13275301
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 13 2009, 07:30 PM~13274999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
ill just turn up the bang..
then bang that bumper...

you should hear that ragedy mutha fka bouncin around


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2009, 09:33 PM~13275520
> *you already know
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


*****, i'm in the hood.. i'm immune to sound of niggerish cars with loud systems scraping bumper,


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 09:14 PM~13275978
> ******, i'm in the hood..  i'm immune to sound of niggerish cars with loud systems scraping bumper,
> *


Just another sound in da hood hu.........


Shit over here in white folk viller its weird to hear some bass in my hood......buts it usually da same black dude all da time......just hear loud 4x4 truk exhaust dats all....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 11:14 PM~13275978
> ******, i'm in the hood..  i'm immune to sound of niggerish cars with loud systems scraping bumper,
> *


THATS RACIEST :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 13 2009, 10:17 PM~13276014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is what it is, namsayin'


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 11:19 PM~13276038
> *shit, if its too quiet, i can't sleep.
> it is what it is, namsayin'
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## utah66conv (Feb 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2009, 07:19 PM~13274035
> *:uh: FK U THINK UR DOING THERE CHUMP!!!!!
> *


 :uh: who are you??? :uh:  :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2009, 10:30 PM~13276134
> *:uh:  who are you??? :uh:    :dunno:
> *


deezzzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2009, 11:30 PM~13276134
> *:uh:  who are you??? :uh:    :dunno:
> *


IT COULD BE UR WORST NIGHTMARE....... :0 :biggrin: BUT DONT BE SCARED LIL BITCH.......UR DADDY IS HERE PUTO.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 11:38 PM~13276185
> *deezzzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!
> *


CAUGHT HIM SLIPPIN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

EMPIRE CARWASH GOING DOWN SUNDAY MARCH 22 AT THE KFC OFF OF 45 AND EDGEBROOK


----------



## gill_1988 (Sep 26, 2008)

post your rides or any houston lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464717


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gill_1988_@Mar 14 2009, 12:56 AM~13277421
> *post your rides or any houston lowrider
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464717
> *


no


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 09:14 PM~13275978
> ******, i'm in the hood..  i'm immune to sound of niggerish cars with loud systems scraping bumper,
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

IS ANYONE ROLLING TO G-TOWN??????......IM READY LET ME KNOW SOMETHING SOON OR IM MIGHT JUST HAVE TO ROLL BY MY SELF..................... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 9 2009, 07:50 AM~13222809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 14 2009, 10:49 AM~13279123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2009, 10:57 AM~13279167
> *sweet.
> *


come help me pull the frame out from under this vert :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2009, 11:42 AM~13279456
> *come help me pull the frame out from under this vert  :uh:
> *



gimme a combo #2 from Coney Island, chili no onions, no onions on the dogs and we aiight :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2009, 11:44 AM~13279470
> *gimme a combo #2 from Coney Island, chili no onions, no onions on the dogs and we aiight :biggrin:
> *


and a diet coke? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2009, 11:48 AM~13279488
> *and a diet coke? :biggrin:
> *


nah *****, a real coke........with a cup a grease from the fry trap poured in.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2009, 11:50 AM~13279506
> *nah *****, a real coke........with a cup a grease from the fry trap poured in.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2009, 10:50 AM~13279506
> *nah *****, a real coke........with a cup a grease from the fry trap poured in.
> *


flavor :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2009, 11:38 PM~13276185
> *deezzzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!
> *


 :uh: your ex told me you didn"t have nuts :uh:  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 14 2009, 01:46 PM~13279810
> *:uh:  your ex told me you didn"t have nuts  :uh:    :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


PINCHE BOLIO PUTO.......WAT U UP TOO JOTO?


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 13 2009, 11:38 PM~13276194
> *IT COULD BE UR WORST NIGHTMARE....... :0  :biggrin:  BUT DONT BE SCARED LIL BITCH.......UR DADDY IS HERE PUTO.... :biggrin:
> *


no it just some one whit no life :biggrin: :biggrin: scared of a lil kid come on now :biggrin: :biggrin: that was not me calling you daddy that most be some outher man you in love with :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 14 2009, 01:55 PM~13279876
> *no it just some one whit no life  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  scared of a lil kid come on now :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that was not me calling you daddy that most be some outher man you in love with  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: U SO FULL OF SHIT HOMIE...... U NEED TO GET U A LOWRIDER FOLL SO WE CAN GO CRUISE.


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 01:50 PM~13279841
> *PINCHE BOLIO PUTO.......WAT U UP TOO JOTO?
> *


nopthing much wht is your wet back up to!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 02:01 PM~13279911
> *:roflmao: U SO FULL OF SHIT HOMIE...... U NEED TO GET U A LOWRIDER FOLL SO WE CAN GO CRUISE.
> *


no i took my shit for the day you memer you wiped my ass for me joto :biggrin: 
i know i need some time and no fucking rain


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

hey tony bbq still on for march 22 or are we going to cruise instead let me know!!


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 10:33 AM~13278630
> *IS ANYONE ROLLING TO G-TOWN??????......IM READY LET ME KNOW SOMETHING SOON OR IM MIGHT JUST HAVE TO ROLL BY MY SELF..................... :biggrin:
> *


well come on


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 14 2009, 12:46 PM~13279810
> *:uh:  your ex told me you didn"t have nuts  :uh:    :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2009, 01:39 PM~13280490
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 14 2009, 02:41 PM~13280508
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


ready for 2nite? and i dont mean if you have sharpies with you. :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SO HOW WAS G-TOWN?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 01:30 PM~13280433
> *:0
> *











:uh: :uh: como ves al compa rooster :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just seen on channel 2 news that part of the fred hartman bridge fell off, they said they saw a black cutlass making off with the chains and box tube











:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

AWW MAYNE!!!! SOMEBODY JUST GOT SUPA BUCKETOWNED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 02:30 PM~13280433
> *:0
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man o man...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 14 2009, 02:26 PM~13280745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loco de a madre, :biggrin: PERO ALWAYS DOWN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 02:41 PM~13280808
> *i just seen on channel 2 news that part of the fred hartman bridge fell off, they said they saw a black cutlass making off with the chains and box tube
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 14 2009, 03:16 PM~13280981
> *
> *


que rollo homie  agarra tus palomitas, esto va estar bueno :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life








dile a tu camarada que se anime 3000 y se lo trae :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

htown, u know i had to get you back


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 05:13 PM~13281294
> *que rollo homie  agarra tus palomitas, esto va estar bueno :biggrin:
> *


Ya las tengo, junto con el hot sauce...Lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

slim...
so we drivin the chevys to dallas or what.. got me thinkin now..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 03:41 PM~13280808
> *i just seen on channel 2 news that part of the fred hartman bridge fell off, they said they saw a black cutlass making off with the chains and box tube
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 14 2009, 04:13 PM~13281298
> *switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


3000 shipped? damn, im gona let homeboy know bout it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 14 2009, 04:29 PM~13281381
> *Ya las tengo, junto con el hot sauce...Lol :biggrin:
> *


pero que sea del HAVANERO hno: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 04:41 PM~13280808
> *i just seen on channel 2 news that part of the fred hartman bridge fell off, they said they saw a black cutlass making off with the chains and box tube
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE U WONT BE SEEN THAT FOR LONG, AND LIKE I SAID DONT WORRY HOW IT LOOKS WORRY ABOUT HOW HIGH IT HOPS!!!!!  BET U AINT NEVER HAD ANYTHING ON THA BUMPER OR EVEN HOPPING AS HIGH AS MY YUNKY CADDY, U MAY BUILD SONE NICE STREET-SHOW CARS BUT IM GONNA PUT A STOP ON UR HOPPER....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 06:14 PM~13281302
> *htown, u know i had to get you back
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, WHAT U NEED TO GET IS UR ASS WORKING ON UR HOPPER SO U CAN SAY U BUILT IT!!!!! AND GET THAT BITCH TO LOS MAGNIFICOS SO I CAN MAKE MY YUNKY HOPPER LAND ON TOP OF UR SHIT..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 04:42 PM~13281449
> *:biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE U WONT BE SEEN THAT FOR LONG, AND LIKE I SAID DONT WORRY HOW IT LOOKS WORRY ABOUT HOW HIGH IT HOPS!!!!!   BET U AINT NEVER HAD ANYTHING ON THA BUMPER OR EVEN HOPPING AS HIGH AS MY YUNKY CADDY, U MAY BUILD SONE NICE STREET-SHOW CARS BUT IM GONNA PUT A STOP ON UR HOPPER....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 






:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 04:44 PM~13281469
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, WHAT U NEED TO GET IS UR ASS WORKING ON UR HOPPER SO U CAN SAY U BUILT IT!!!!! AND GET THAT BITCH TO LOS MAGNIFICOS SO I CAN MAKE MY YUNKY HOPPER LAND ON TOP OF UR SHIT..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

FUCK TALKING SHIT IM READY TO HOP BITCHES...... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 03:41 PM~13280808
> *i just seen on channel 2 news that part of the fred hartman bridge fell off, they said they saw a black cutlass making off with the chains and box tube
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 05:40 PM~13281439
> *pero que sea del HAVANERO hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 05:49 PM~13281493
> *FUCK TALKING SHIT IM READY TO HOP BITCHES...... :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 05:49 PM~13281493
> *FUCK TALKING SHIT IM READY TO HOP BITCHES...... :0
> *


 :uh: uh oh.. get this man the hurt feelings report to fill out.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 06:46 PM~13281479
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ROLLO LOCO...... ITS TRUE HE HAS BUILT SOME FUKIN NICE RIDES BUT THATS AS FAR AS IT GETS CAUSE THE MINUTE HE BRINGS OUT THAT HOPPER OF HIS, HIS GONNA HAVE A LINE OF HOPPERS READY TO SERVES HIS ASS!!!!!!  IM FIRST IN LINE, U GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL I BREAK HIM OFF!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2009, 06:52 PM~13281507
> *:uh:  uh oh..  get this man the hurt feelings report to fill out.
> *


I DONT HAVE FEELINGS HOMIE, SO FUCK U TOO PUTO!!!!!  :dunno: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 04:49 PM~13281493
> *FUCK TALKING SHIT IM READY TO HOP BITCHES...... :0
> *


CALMADO PINCHE TON, andas muy alterao :biggrin: ,


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2009, 02:04 PM~13280644
> *SO HOW WAS G-TOWN?
> *


i heard it was wet... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 05:46 PM~13281479
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Calmao Bro...no te vallas a hogar con el pacon..... :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

whats up LOCOS


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 05:56 PM~13281526
> *CALMADO PINCHE TON, andas muy alterao :biggrin: ,
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 04:55 PM~13281523
> *I DONT HAVE FEELINGS HOMIE, SO FUCK U TOO PUTO!!!!!   :dunno:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , u heard pimp, he said go eat anotha wing :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 14 2009, 06:51 PM~13281503
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YA SABES QUE ES MI MERO MOLE, AND U KNOW THERES NOTHING I CANT FIX WITH MY TOURCH AND WELDING MACHINE!!!!!  HELL I WAS BORN TO HOP, HOPPERS ARE BORN NOT MADE U HAVE TO HAVE IT IN U CAUSE ONLY DA STRONG SURVIVE........


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 05:58 PM~13281537
> *:0  :0  :0 , u heard pimp, he said go eat anotha wing :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 14 2009, 04:57 PM~13281530
> *Calmao Bro...no te vallas a hogar con el pacon..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: just another day in layitlow, talking about this layitlow shit, IM FUCKING ADDICTED TO THIS SHIT, gona have to wrappd my self another frame :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 06:56 PM~13281526
> *CALMADO PINCHE TON, andas muy alterao :biggrin: ,
> *


ANDO UN POCA ALTERADO, I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO MAKE SOME HOUSE CALLS TONIGHT CAUSE I STAY READY...... :biggrin: U DOWN O QUE? I KNOW U HAVE SOME PEEPS U WANNA SEE TOO....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 14 2009, 04:42 PM~13281449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your street cars hittin 35? let me know ahead of time. cuz im not about to build this car, and then u expect me to pull up against your radical. im talking about street legal, insured cars on 13s with 155's. complete with all trim, complete interior, small block v8, no weight no buckled quarters. no modified rear end stock trailing arm mounts, so whats up u want a challenge???????


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 06:59 PM~13281540
> *YA SABES QUE ES MI MERO MOLE, AND U KNOW THERES NOTHING I CANT FIX WITH MY TOURCH AND WELDING MACHINE!!!!!   HELL I WAS BORN TO HOP, HOPPERS ARE BORN NOT MADE U HAVE TO HAVE IT IN U CAUSE ONLY DA STRONG SURVIVE........
> *


i  AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 06:58 PM~13281537
> *:0  :0  :0 , u heard pimp, he said go eat anotha wing :biggrin:
> *


WELL HE NEEDS TO GO FILL OUT ONE OF THOSE FEELING REPORTS HIM SELF CAUSE I DONT GIVE A FK!!!!!! :biggrin: Y OJALA Y NO SE LE ATORE EL PINCHE POLLO AL WUEY!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 06:03 PM~13281559
> *thats the difference, u dont care how it looks, i do.
> tell you right now it wont be ready by magnificos. unless u want me to half step my way up there.  :uh:
> whats your street cars hittin 35? let me know ahead of time. cuz im not about to build this car, and then u expect me to pull up against your radical. im talking about street legal, insured cars on 13s with 155's.  complete with all trim, complete interior, small block v8, no weight no buckled quarters. no modified rear end stock trailing arm mounts,  so whats up u want a challenge???????
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 07:03 PM~13281559
> *thats the difference, u dont care how it looks, i do.
> tell you right now it wont be ready by magnificos. unless u want me to half step my way up there.  :uh:
> whats your street cars hittin 35? let me know ahead of time. cuz im not about to build this car, and then u expect me to pull up against your radical. im talking about street legal, insured cars on 13s with 155's.  complete with all trim, complete interior, small block v8, no weight no buckled quarters. no modified rear end stock trailing arm mounts,  so whats up u want a u need to ask ur self that homie, im already waitting</span>.... oh and by the way im ready......u'll find out what its hitting when and if u ever bring out ur so called hopper.....  <span style=\'color:red\'>WHAT CAR DO U WANT ME TO BUST U WITH?*


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

ok so whats new out there in H-TOWN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2009, 07:06 PM~13281577
> *:0  :0
> *


BITCH ITS NOT TIME FOR U TO EAT MY DICK, DO U REALLY THINK IM WORRIED ABOUT THIS MANS HOPPER??????????WELL IM NOT AND BY THE WAY WHERES UR SHIT AT PUNK....


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2009, 05:30 PM~13281387
> *slim...
> so we drivin the chevys to dallas or what.. got me thinkin now..
> *


yea we can roll.....i got a.c now


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 14 2009, 07:10 PM~13281600
> *ok so whats new out there in H-TOWN
> *


BESIDES ALL THIS HATTERZ AND CHEERLEADERS, THERES RAIN... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 14 2009, 06:57 PM~13281534
> *whats up LOCOS
> *


NOT MUCH JUST HERE FKIN AROUND WITH ALL THIS BITCH ASS ******....KING LOCO....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 14 2009, 05:10 PM~13281600
> *ok so whats new out there in H-TOWN
> *


DIZZZ NUTZZZ :biggrin: , whats up james


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 06:14 PM~13281626
> *panishowned*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just saying. i dont back down from a challenge but u want me to build a 15 or 20k car overnite that isnt gona happen.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt u buy that lincoln already built, didnt u buy that purple cutlass from empire cc. .................but i buy shit already built lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duron_@Mar 14 2009, 05:12 PM~13281613
> *yea we can roll.....i got a.c now
> *


lol.. me got ac too...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duron_@Mar 14 2009, 05:16 PM~13281632
> *panishowned
> *


 :uh: AGUEVO.COM


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hurry up and reply i got beer to drink :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 07:14 PM~13281625
> *NOT MUCH JUST HERE FKIN AROUND WITH ALL THIS BITCH ASS ******....KING LOCO....
> *


i see homie :biggrin: you know it :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 05:22 PM~13281669
> *hurry up and reply i got beer to drink  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 , LOL


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2009, 07:14 PM~13281626
> *DIZZZ NUTZZZ :biggrin: , whats up james
> *


shit not a lot its rain :angry: what about you


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 07:17 PM~13281638
> *didnt u buy that lincoln already built, didnt u buy that purple cutlass from empire cc. .................but i buy shit already built lol
> *


WHAT DO U CALL BUILT, SO NOW BUILDING A HOPPER IS JUST THROWING A SET UP IN IT? I TOOK ALL THE JUNK OUT OF BOTH TRUNKS AND PUT SOME MAGIC IN THEM.....AND I NEVER SAID U BUY SHIT ALREADY BUILT, I SAID UR GETTING A HOPPER BUILT FOR U.....THATS WHAT I SAID, AND PURPLE STUFF IS GETTING REDONE.......







AND ITS IN DA GETTO.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 07:22 PM~13281669
> *hurry up and reply i got beer to drink  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW IF U NEED SOME MORE, I GOT SOME HERE TOO BUT I DONT DO A LOT OF DRINKING...... :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 07:17 PM~13281638
> *didnt u buy that lincoln already built, didnt u buy that purple cutlass from empire cc. .................but i buy shit already built lol
> *


hey now thats EX empire now its loco creations :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 07:16 PM~13281634
> *im just saying.  i dont back down from a challenge but u want me to build a 15 or  20k car overnite that isnt gona happen.
> *


WHY NOT I THOUGHT U WERE A HIGH ROLLER, WHATS WRONG U CANT GET ANYMORE BANK LONES..... :biggrin: I CAN LET U BORROW SOME CASH BUT U DONT PAY I REPO!!!!!


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 07:23 PM~13281681
> *WHAT DO U CALL BUILT, SO NOW BUILDING A HOPPER IS JUST THROWING A SET UP IN IT? I TOOK ALL THE JUNK OUT OF BOTH TRUNKS AND PUT SOME MAGIC IN THEM.....AND I NEVER SAID U BUY SHIT ALREADY BUILT, I SAID UR GETTING A HOPPER BUILT FOR U.....THATS WHAT I SAID, AND PURPLE STUFF IS GETTING REDONE.......
> 
> 
> ...


hey now.... that was show junk :biggrin: and whe the hell happen to it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw never said i was a high roller homie. i work 40 hrs a week and i pay my own mortgage and bills off my 40 hrs a week. i do this shit by myself. i dont have no help


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why dont u got to scrap yard and sell some of the WEIGHT u got in the trunk of them cars. and buy some beers cuz i drink alot too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 07:17 PM~13281638
> *didnt u buy that lincoln already built, didnt u buy that purple cutlass from empire cc. .................but i buy shit already built lol
> *


OH YEAH FORD BUILT IT, CAUSE THAT BITCH WASENT REINFORCED AND 6 BATTERIES AND A RACK MADE OUT OF 3/16" ANGLE IRON WASNT GONNA CUT IT HOMIE, SO ALL THE JUNK CAME OUT DA TRUNK!!!!!!!







OH AND NO WEIGHT.....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 07:31 PM~13281729
> *why dont u got to scrap yard and sell some of the WEIGHT u got in the trunk of them cars. and buy some beers cuz i drink alot too  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE THEY DONT PAY A LOT FOR LEAD!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 14 2009, 07:29 PM~13281715
> *hey now.... that was show junk :biggrin: and whe the hell happen to it  :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW WHAT HAPPENS TO ALL THE CARS I GET, I HOP THEM BITCHES CAUSE THATS WHAT I LIKE DOIN...... EVEN IF CYLINDERS FLY OUT THROW DA HOOD, ITS JUST A CAR. :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 07:36 PM~13281747
> *U KNOW WHAT HAPPENS TO ALL THE CARS I GET, I HOP THEM BITCHES CAUSE THATS WHAT I LIKE DOIN...... EVEN IF CYLINDERS FLY OUT THROW DA HOOD, ITS JUST A CAR. :biggrin:
> *


ok but ITS SHOW JUNK not juck


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

GOTTA GO LONE I'LL BE BACK LATER GOIN OUT TO EAT, I HOPE I DONT RUN IN TOO DEVIOUS!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 07:32 PM~13281733
> *OH YEAH FORD BUILT IT, CAUSE THAT BITCH WASENT REINFORCED AND 6 BATTERIES AND A RACK MADE OUT OF 3/16" ANGLE IRON WASNT GONNA CUT IT HOMIE, SO ALL THE JUNK CAME OUT DA TRUNK!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it sell it back to me now


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 07:30 PM~13281721
> *naw never said i was a high roller  homie. i work 40 hrs a week and i pay my own mortgage and bills off my 40 hrs a week. i do this shit by myself.  i dont have no help
> *


NOT TO HATE HOMIE BUT ALL THE CARS THAT I KNOW U HAD U SOLD? WHY? SO DO U BUILD LOWRIDERS FOR DA LOVE OR IS IT FOR DA MONEY?  I LOWRIDE FOR DA LOVE AND I KEEP A CAR READY FOR WHATEVER....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 05:41 PM~13281782
> *NOT TO HATE HOMIE BUT ALL THE CARS THAT I KNOW U HAD U SOLD? WHY? SO DO U BUILD LOWRIDERS FOR DA LOVE OR IS IT FOR DA MONEY?   I LOWRIDE FOR DA LOVE AND I KEEP A CAR READY FOR WHATEVER....
> *


the 60 isnt for sale


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*NEXT SUNDAY 3/22/09 WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE KFC ON THE CORNER OF I-45 SOUTH @ EDGEBROOK...

$5 DONATIONS... 11AM-??

COME OUT AND SUPPORT*.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13281517
> *QUE ROLLO LOCO...... ITS TRUE HE HAS BUILT SOME FUKIN NICE RIDES BUT THATS AS FAR AS IT GETS CAUSE THE MINUTE HE BRINGS OUT THAT HOPPER OF HIS, HIS GONNA HAVE A LINE OF HOPPERS READY TO SERVES HIS ASS!!!!!!   IM FIRST IN LINE, U GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL I BREAK HIM OFF!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


single or dos? just need to know to see if i can get in line :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*

*MARCH 22ND EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403

************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... THE RIPLEY HOUSE 4410 Navigation Blvd # 278, Houston, TX 77011
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2009, 07:39 PM~13282367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2009, 07:47 PM~13281803
> *the 60 isnt for sale
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Mar 14 2009, 09:37 PM~13282348
> *single or dos? just need to know to see if i can get in line :biggrin:
> *


i dont know but it really dont matter, cause i was serving a lot of fool that were double with my SINGLE...... :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 11:15 PM~13282987
> *i dont know but it really dont matter, cause i was serving a lot of fool that were double with my SINGLE...... :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 14 2009, 11:16 PM~13282994
> *:0
> *


ITS TRUE, OH YEAH!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anyone here ever built a body cart before?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man..9000 pages of puro pinche wiri wiri.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 14 2009, 09:29 PM~13283099
> *anyone here ever built a body cart before?
> *


Think switches4life built his.....don't think there that hard to build tho.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2009, 11:34 PM~13283139
> *Man..9000 pages of puro pinche wiri wiri.....
> *


 :uh: yeap thats houston..... puro wiri wiri.......only a few like da action!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2009, 10:34 PM~13283139
> *Man..9000 pages of puro pinche wiri wiri.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 14 2009, 06:11 PM~13281605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice jackstands *****!! :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

big pimp where the hurt feelings report :biggrin: 

tell that broad not to be all sensetive and shit


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464882


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 15 2009, 09:03 AM~13285261
> *big pimp where the hurt feelings report :biggrin:
> 
> tell that broad not to be all sensetive and shit
> *


yo gal


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2009, 11:07 AM~13285709
> *yo gal
> *


hoe was a 5 trying to get with a 10 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

once i pulled out the stack, she didnt say nothing :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2009, 07:34 PM~13282332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sup goof.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2009, 09:46 PM~13283229
> *Think switches4life built his.....don't think there that hard to build tho.......
> *


WHATS a body cart? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 11:27 AM~13286228
> *WHATS  a body cart? :uh:
> *


The thing u used to pick ur body of da frame of ur car n sit it on...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone know of any roofers looking for work pm me, need a roof done.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2009, 11:38 AM~13286301
> *anyone know of any roofers looking for work pm me, need a roof done.
> *


go to home depot and hire a couple of my cousins standing outside :0 cheap labor


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 11:51 AM~13286384
> *go to home depot and hire a couple of my cousins standing outside  :0 cheap labor
> *


thats an option.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 14 2009, 09:34 PM~13283139
> *Man..9000 pages of puro pinche wiri wiri.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 11:33 AM~13286265
> *The thing u used to pick ur body of da frame of ur car n sit it on...
> *


oh, lol, i custom made mine :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 15 2009, 10:03 AM~13285261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch, i was like "put down the whole stack" then you got all :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2009, 11:56 AM~13286415
> *thats an option.
> *


Thought that woulda been ur 1st option.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 12:08 PM~13286479
> *oh, lol, i custom made mine :biggrin:
> *


Lol ni sabes lo que haces wey!! U just weldin some pieces of metal together hu...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 12:56 PM~13286691
> *Lol ni sabes lo que haces wey!! U just weldin some pieces of metal together hu...
> *


lol, yup :biggrin: , but yes theyr easy to make,, u can make them out of pipe or square tube


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

money maker,.... when is not raining :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 14 2009, 10:23 PM~13283572
> *:uh: yeap thats houston..... puro wiri wiri.......only a few like da action!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

que onda boiler que ay nuevo compadre !!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 15 2009, 02:14 PM~13286784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  bawlin'


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2009, 03:20 PM~13286830
> *but square tubing hard to find right now, thanks to tony.  that mother fucker bought it all for that axle.   bawlin'
> *


if the MONEY is rite i can sell some of it too u FAT BOY!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2009, 03:19 PM~13286824
> *
> 
> *


COMO VEZ ESTA BOLA DE PUTOS OXICONES ?????? :0 :biggrin: CUANDO VAS A NECESITAR LOS BURROS...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2009, 04:47 AM~13284513
> *oh, my shit taking a long time cause i ain't a bawla like you with 5 hoppers.
> nice jackstands *****</span>!!  :roflmao:
> *



THEY GETTIN DA JOB DONE BITCH..... <span style=\'color:red\'>UR THE JACK STAND KING!!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 02:25 PM~13286860
> *THEY GETTIN DA JOB DONE BITCH..... UR THE JACK STAND KING!!!! :0
> *


shoulda said something, i'd have loaned you some jack stands..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2009, 03:20 PM~13286830
> *but square tubing hard to find right now, thanks to tony.  that mother fucker bought it all for that axle.
> bawlin'
> *


MAMALO PINCHE PUTO TRAGA DIOQUIS.... :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2009, 03:27 PM~13286874
> *shoulda said something, i'd have loaned you some jack stands..
> *


THANKS 4 DA OFFER, BUT THATS NOT GOING TO SAVE U! UR ON DA LIST TOO...... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 01:23 PM~13286851
> *COMO VEZ ESTA BOLA DE PUTOS OXICONES ?????? :0  :biggrin:  CUANDO VAS A NECESITAR LOS BURROS...
> *


el martes


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2009, 03:29 PM~13286893
> *el martes
> *


YA DIJO CANIJO....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 02:28 PM~13286888
> *THANKS 4 DA OFFER, BUT THATS NOT GOING TO SAVE U! UR ON DA LIST TOO...... :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Mar 15 2009, 11:04 AM~13286094
> * sup goof.....
> *


wuts up homie....hope you and the family doing good..  holla at me..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 03:17 PM~13286806
> *money maker,.... when is not raining :biggrin:
> after
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2009, 02:43 PM~13286956
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


trick my truck!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

needs to step up his game.. namsayin'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2009, 01:20 PM~13286830
> *but square tubing hard to find right now, thanks to tony.  that mother fucker bought it all for that axle.
> bawlin'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2009, 01:43 PM~13286956
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


what!!!    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 
CHUNTER STYLE 100%


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 02:54 PM~13287014
> *what!!!       :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> CHUNTER STYLE 100%
> *


telemundo gonna start having a show to fix up mojo's trunks. should email them.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2009, 01:47 PM~13286976
> *needs to step up his game.. namsayin'
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 , NO THANKS, OLD ASS RIG WELDERS ALREADY HATE ON TRUCK AND CAUSE I'M YOUNG NEXT TO THEIR ICE AGE OLD ASSES, :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2009, 01:56 PM~13287033
> *telemundo gonna start having a show to fix up mojo's trunks.  should email them.
> *


  TELL UR NEIGHBORS :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2009, 01:43 PM~13286956
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


the nike check is supposed to be backwards.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 01:25 PM~13286860
> *THEY GETTIN DA JOB DONE BITCH..... UR THE JACK STAND KING!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 02:58 PM~13287048
> * TELL UR NEIGHBORS :biggrin:
> *


they dont' need no help.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 01:54 PM~13287014
> *what!!!       :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> CHUNTER STYLE 100%
> *


hey k onda con tu amigo robert el que tiene el lincon ba estar cabron para ganarle quien le estadando las ideas 90 sin que se quede atorado


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Mar 15 2009, 01:19 PM~13286828
> *que onda boiler que ay nuevo compadre !!!
> *


NARANJAS, que rollo por alla :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2009, 02:01 PM~13287061
> *hey k onda con tu amigo robert  el que tiene el lincon  ba estar cabron para ganarle quien  le estadando las ideas 90  sin  que se quede atorado
> *


hay wuey, 90?, :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2009, 02:01 PM~13287061
> *hey k onda con tu amigo robert  el que tiene el lincon  ba estar cabron para ganarle quien  le estadando las ideas 90  sin  que se quede atorado
> *


it think they have a NASA engineer at SOUTHSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 01:56 PM~13287034
> *:0  :0 , NO THANKS, OLD ASS RIG WELDERS ALREADY HATE ON TRUCK AND CAUSE I'M YOUNG NEXT TO THEIR ICE AGE OLD ASSES,  :biggrin:
> *


Has de estar muy joven wey....


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 02:06 PM~13287091
> *it think they have a NASA engineer at SOUTHSIDE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 02:02 PM~13287069
> *NARANJAS, que rollo por alla :cheesy:
> *


pos tu saves nasa is alwayz workin compa !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464717


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 15 2009, 01:43 PM~13286956
> *after
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HOPE TO SEE YALL ON 4/19/09.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 02:08 PM~13287100
> *Has de estar muy joven wey....
> *


compare to them, hell yes, one of them is 70 years old, the rest of them on their 60s, always talkin bout they have old cars and boats, so i tell them to go retire and enjoy their retirement :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 03:24 PM~13287532
> *compare to them, hell yes, one of them is 70 years old, the rest of them on their 60s, always talkin bout they have old cars and boats, so i tell them to go retire and enjoy their retirement :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 05:29 PM~13287568
> *
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 15 2009, 03:04 PM~13287406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHIPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 05:32 PM~13287581
> *CHIPPERS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2009, 03:30 PM~13287574
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ,


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 03:24 PM~13287532
> *compare to them, hell yes, one of them is 70 years old, the rest of them on their 60s, always talkin bout they have old cars and boats, so i tell them to go retire and enjoy their retirement :biggrin:
> *


Oh well in dat case u got em beat........but u still aint no spring chicken....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 03:43 PM~13287668
> *Oh well in dat case u got em beat........but u still aint no spring chicken....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 04:34 PM~13287605
> *
> put it down 4 my city,, no no wait, fuck that, my city full of haters
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 03:51 PM~13287705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 03:59 PM~13287764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Omg omg omg omg omg omg!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 15 2009, 11:33 AM~13286265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 03:59 PM~13287764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill give every last one of them 2 pumps


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 05:57 PM~13288486
> *lol.. that ***** made his.. some square tubing off tonys rear end, anduse his car port for the rest
> boiler.. do not call me... i aint doin that shit to your truck..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: , what , no cruising today


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 03:59 PM~13287764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


perfect score


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 06:04 PM~13288537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: , what , no cruising today
> *


naw no cruisin, waitin for my lil honey dip to swing by...
(pics cause it does happen)









when you wanna do your dash and panels


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 15 2009, 06:58 PM~13288493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if they are men?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 05:58 PM~13288493
> *ill give every last one of them 2 pumps
> *


Ill prolly just get to da 2nd one n bust..... :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Mar 15 2009, 06:08 PM~13288567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. no shit huh... :cheesy: 

ill make it to about the 5th


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13288563
> *naw no cruisin, waitin for my lil honey dip to swing by...
> (pics cause it does happen)
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

white girls?











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 06:18 PM~13288650
> *white girls?
> 
> 
> ...


nice bed covers :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 07:21 PM~13288673
> *nice bed covers  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i got the same ones


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not mines.. but i sho skeeted on them hoes..
most made it on her tits and face.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2009, 06:23 PM~13288695
> *i got the same ones
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: ay wey orale gangsta :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 15 2009, 05:04 PM~13287406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 05:29 PM~13287568
> *
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ...


 :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

McHam, 
:uh: :uh: que onda primo +


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 04:06 PM~13287091
> *it think they have a NASA engineer at SOUTHSIDE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: IT MUST BE HIS HYDRO KNOLEDGE!!!!! OR MAYBE SIC IS THE BRAIN..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 04:06 PM~13287091
> *it think they have a NASA engineer at SOUTHSIDE  :biggrin:
> *


HEY I HEARD THAT SOMEONE ELSE IS WORKING ON HIS TOWN CAR.....I HEARD ITS THAT OTHER NEW SHOP IN P-TOWN???? HOE TRUE IS THAT, I DONT KNOW THATS JUST WHAT I HEARD.... :biggrin: DA WORD GETS AROUND AND 90 INCHES IS NOT TO HARD TO REACH!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 06:40 PM~13288813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: IT MUST BE HIS HYDRO KNOLEDGE!!!!! OR MAYBE SIC IS THE BRAIN..... :biggrin:
> *


sic just paints..
sic is about to do a 3 week grind and get this hooptie ready for dallas.. its goin somehow...

southside gotta put in work and get hood hopper back up and runnin..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 05:32 PM~13287581
> *CHIPPERS :biggrin:
> *


GOTTA START SOME WHERE....... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 06:44 PM~13288840
> *HEY I HEARD THAT SOMEONE ELSE IS WORKING ON HIS TOWN CAR.....I HEARD ITS THAT OTHER NEW SHOP IN P-TOWN???? HOE TRUE IS THAT, I DONT KNOW THATS JUST WHAT I HEARD.... :biggrin:  DA WORD GETS AROUND AND 90 INCHES IS NOT TO HARD TO REACH!!!!!!
> *


yea its over there.. but hes just fixing the front end of the frame.. it collaspse..
and the shop might be closin down and joining force with southside


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 08:44 PM~13288845
> *sic just paints..
> sic is about to do a 3 week grind and get this hooptie ready for dallas.. its goin somehow...
> 
> ...


   I MIGHT NEED SOME WORK DONE TO THE TOWN CAR, ALMOST TIME TO CHANGE IT UP TOO MANY PEOPLE HATTIN ALREADY! OH I FORGOT, WE LIVE IN HOUSTON! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 07:46 PM~13288860
> *yea its over there.. but hes just fixing the front end of the frame.. it collaspse..
> and the shop might be closin down and joining force with southside
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 08:46 PM~13288860
> *yea its over there.. but hes just fixing the front end of the frame.. it collaspse..
> and the shop might be closin down and joining force with southside
> *


KOOL!....................... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 06:47 PM~13288869
> *    I MIGHT NEED SOME WORK DONE TO THE TOWN CAR, ALMOST TIME TO CHANGE IT UP TOO MANY PEOPLE HATTIN ALREADY! OH I FORGOT, WE LIVE IN HOUSTON! :0  :cheesy:
> *


you got the number..
:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rug442,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 08:00 PM~13288982
> *rug442,
> 
> 
> ...


OG c walkin' mayne


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13289041
> *OG c walkin'  mayne
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 15 2009, 09:08 PM~13289046
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2009, 03:17 PM~13286806
> *money maker,.... when is not raining :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AY BUEY! nice


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 07:18 PM~13288650
> *white girls?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 04:59 PM~13287764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 15 2009, 08:14 PM~13289111
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Whats up homie!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 08:34 PM~13289337
> *Whats up homie!
> *


Nada Bro.....Just got thru changing the oil in my pickup....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 15 2009, 08:36 PM~13289367
> *Nada Bro.....Just got thru changing the oil in my pickup....
> *


Cool I'm tired from goin to Houston. Had a homie from Blvd. Aces Dallas come down to visit...was good I needed a break from working :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*NEXT SUNDAY 3/22/09 WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE KFC ON THE CORNER OF I-45 SOUTH @ EDGEBROOK...

$5 DONATIONS... 11AM-??

COME OUT AND SUPPORT*.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 07:41 PM~13289423
> *Cool I'm tired from goin to Houston. Had a homie from Blvd. Aces Dallas come down to visit...was good I needed a break from working :biggrin:
> *


Bet u don't need a break from all dem moneys!!!


U pick up dat lac?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 08:41 PM~13289423
> *Cool I'm tired from goin to Houston. Had a homie from Blvd. Aces Dallas come down to visit...was good I needed a break from working :biggrin:
> *


Orale Bro..... I ended up staying home last night.... Changed my mind bout going to the Quinceanera...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 08:55 PM~13289604
> *Bet u don't need a break from all dem moneys!!!
> U pick up dat lac?
> *


Na not yet but I need hurry up before someone else does! :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 15 2009, 08:56 PM~13289618
> *Orale Bro..... I ended up staying home last night.... Changed my mind bout going to the Quinceanera...
> *


Did you do any calls about what we where talkin about?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 10:03 PM~13289716
> *Na not yet but I need hurry up before someone else does! :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 09:06 PM~13289759
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: Que onda Homie? Lol.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13289755
> *Did you do any calls about what we where talkin about?
> *


SECRETOS HOUSTON....... :0 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 09:05 PM~13289755
> *Did you do any calls about what we where talkin about?
> *


Nah Bro....I tried pulling up info on the net but could'nt find any. But going to call this week.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 15 2009, 10:07 PM~13289781
> *:roflmao: Que onda Homie? Lol.......
> *


AQUI WACHANDO COMO ESTA LA COSA POR AQUI AND ABOUT TO MAKE SOME POWER MOVES CON MIS YONKES


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 09:09 PM~13289815
> *AQUI WACHANDO COMO ESTA LA COSA POR AQUI AND ABOUT TO MAKE SOME POWER MOVES CON MIS YONKES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Someone better jump on this deal. Cady


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 15 2009, 09:06 PM~13289759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing important, just business talk


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 08:03 PM~13289716
> *Na not yet but I need hurry up before someone else does! :0
> *


Fuck a lac......u don't need one them ragedy modafuckas.......das y I got rid of mine :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 15 2009, 09:09 PM~13289804
> *Nah Bro....I tried pulling up info on the net but could'nt find any. But going to call this week.....
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 09:21 PM~13289979
> *Fuck a lac......u don't need one them ragedy modafuckas.......das y I got rid of mine :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Think it would be fun to change it up from the usual Impalas and work on a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 08:23 PM~13290009
> *:cheesy: Think it would be fun to change it up from the usual Impalas and work on a caddy :biggrin:
> *


Ok u wana have fun....work on my caddy n....ill just drive around ur drop...:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 09:29 PM~13290067
> *Ok u wana have fun....work on my caddy n....ill just drive around ur drop...:cheesy:
> *


Ill send it back to the nawf side sportin a fresh paint! :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 10:24 PM~13290023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 08:30 PM~13290093
> *Ill send it back to the nawf side sportin a fresh paint! :cheesy:
> *


:0: .....well I still want da belly painted.....hmmmm.....


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> HEY I HEARD THAT SOMEONE ELSE IS WORKING ON HIS TOWN CAR.....I HEARD ITS THAT OTHER NEW SHOP IN P-TOWN????
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 09:37 PM~13290142
> *:0: .....well I still want da belly painted.....hmmmm.....
> *


That wasnt answer I was expecting  thought you was going say you was going have my car ready for the track jus incase i ever got the need for speed. :0

you have access to a lift?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2009, 09:24 PM~13290023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que Chinaos es Eso!!!!!!! A FORD PINTO OR WTF??????? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13290157
> *That wasnt answer I was expecting  thought you was going say you was going have my car ready for the track jus incase i ever got the need for speed. :0
> 
> you have access to a lift?
> *


Oh yea yea yea yea....dat was my next answer.......:ugh:.......I got access to 10 lifts..........at work tho not for my personal use.... 

Weres da 502 ramjet crate motor u puttin in da impala???? I'm ready when u are....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If anyone has a complete El Camino or G body dash pm me.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 15 2009, 06:18 PM~13288650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 15 2009, 08:40 PM~13290184
> *Que Chinaos es Eso!!!!!!! A FORD PINTO OR WTF??????? :biggrin:
> *


PARECE UN JETTA ME PARECE QUE ES DE BRAZIL TA CABRON CON LA RAZA NO ?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 09:44 PM~13290218
> *Oh yea yea yea yea....dat was my next answer.......:ugh:.......I got access to 10 lifts..........at work tho not for my personal use....
> 
> Weres da 502 ramjet crate motor u puttin in da impala???? I'm ready when u are....
> *


Money aint that good  

Find a place to work out of and we can knock it out. Diamond white belly???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 08:48 PM~13290262
> *Money aint that good
> 
> Find a place to work out of and we can knock it out. Diamond white belly???
> ...


Thinkin more of a doodoo brown color for da belly........so ****** can see da bottom WHEN THEY GETTIN SHITTED ON!!!!!!!!

































:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 09:52 PM~13290302
> *Thinkin more of a doodoo brown color for da belly........so ****** can see da bottom WHEN THEY GETTIN SHITTED ON!!!!!!!!
> :uh:
> *


ok dookie brown and skeet white on the lac :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 11:04 PM~13290410
> *ok dookie brown and skeet white on the lac :cheesy:
> *



maybe you about to be a busy man :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13290420
> *maybe you about to be a busy man :0
> *


Been busy all year...want come help?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 11:06 PM~13290437
> *Been busy all year...want come help?
> *



sure why not. i need a pass to freeport.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 09:04 PM~13290410
> *ok dookie brown and skeet white on the lac :cheesy:
> *


Ha...gon be shittin n skeetin on these cats lol.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13290475
> *Ha...gon be shittin n skeetin on these cats lol.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody got anice lil hook up at a parts store???? Oreilys auto zone?????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 09:23 PM~13290679
> *Anybody got anice lil hook up at a parts store???? Oreilys auto zone?????
> *


besides deezz nuttz.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 10:17 PM~13289932
> *You know me nothing special just another car for my lineup
> Nothing important, just business talk
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

QUE ONDA TONY?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 15 2009, 10:25 PM~13290699
> *besides deezz nuttz.....
> *


what all parts you needing?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 15 2009, 11:30 PM~13290774
> *QUE ONDA TONY?
> *


chillin bro!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 15 2009, 09:31 PM~13290785
> *what all parts you needing?
> *


Suspension parts...like new tie rods linkages ball joints bushings.....u know......


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

ORALE BOLA DE PUTOS.. YA LLEGO SU PADRE!!!


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

whats up tony


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 15 2009, 10:35 PM~13290845
> *ORALE BOLA DE PUTOS.. YA LLEGO SU PADRE!!!
> *


papi?!?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 15 2009, 10:35 PM~13290845
> *ORALE BOLA DE PUTOS.. YA LLEGO SU PADRE!!!
> *


:uh: :uh: CHINGAO!!!! YA CALLO UN PELO A LA SOPA.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 11:35 PM~13290847
> *whats up tony
> *


not much homie just here checkin out da hot spot.....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 15 2009, 08:36 PM~13290856
> *papi?!?
> *


QUE PASO MIJO? COMO LO TRATA LA RAZA DE LIL!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 15 2009, 11:36 PM~13290856
> *papi?!?
> *



:twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 15 2009, 11:36 PM~13290857
> *:uh:  :uh: CHINGAO!!!! YA CALLO UN PELO A LA SOPA.....
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 15 2009, 10:37 PM~13290877
> *QUE PASO MIJO? COMO LO TRATA LA RAZA DE LIL!
> *


bien pero papa, pero mi pito tiene algo malo, se me mueve cada vez que miro una vieja en off topic


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13290895
> *bien pero papa, pero mi pito tiene algo malo, se me mueve cada vez que miro una vieja en off topic
> *


PUES CORTESELO Y METASELO EN EL CULO MIJO, Y DESE VUELTAS ARRIVA DE EL..... :0


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 11:36 PM~13290864
> *not much homie just here checkin out da hot spot.....
> *


cool hey i need to get some pumps it is time  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13290919
> *PUES CORTESELO Y METASELO EN EL CULO MIJO, Y DESE VUELTAS ARRIVA DE EL..... :0
> *


no va doler?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 11:41 PM~13290931
> *cool hey i need to get some pumps it is time    :biggrin:
> *


i might just have what you need.


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

hey why can't i got on to off topic


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 10:42 PM~13290951
> *hey why can't i got on to off topic
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 10:42 PM~13290951
> *hey why can't i got on to off topic
> *


noob


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13290951
> *hey why can't i got on to off topic
> *


because ur a BITCH!!!! :0


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13290950
> *i might just have what you need.
> *


ok im looking to do 40 inc +


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 11:42 PM~13290951
> *hey why can't i got on to off topic
> *


CAUSE YOUR NEW, I GUESS.. :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 11:43 PM~13290970
> *ok im looking to do 40 inc +
> *


WELL JUST ON TIME HOMIE CAUSE IM ABOUT TO TAKE ALL THE WEIGHT OFF OF MY RADICAL HOPPER!!! :biggrin: U WANNA GO DOUBLE OR SINGLE? THERE AINT A LOT OF DOUBLES IN HOUSTON, OR ATLEAST THAT HOP GOOD.... :0


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 11:43 PM~13290967
> *BITCH!!!!*


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 15 2009, 11:46 PM~13290997
> *WELL JUST ON TIME HOMIE CAUSE IM ABOUT TO TAKE ALL THE WEIGHT OFF OF MY RADICAL HOPPER!!!  :biggrin:  U WANNA GO DOUBLE OR SINGLE? THERE AINT A LOT OF DOUBLES IN HOUSTON, OR ATLEAST THAT HOP GOOD.... :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: OK DOUBLE IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 11:48 PM~13291028
> *:0  :biggrin:  OK DOUBLE IT IS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 15 2009, 10:36 PM~13290856
> *papi?!?
> *



:uh: WTF??  :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 15 2009, 11:52 PM~13291067
> *:uh:  WTF??    :dunno:
> *



he's probably


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2009, 10:57 PM~13291125
> *he's probably
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Any one know a dude on here by the screen name of dropem...his in houston...he was selling a ride that im intrested in...Pm me plz with any info


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

never heard of em :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man I can't catch a break for nothin....homie came down to pick up the car...sat......that fucker been runnin great then he gets here and the fucken fuel pump decides to go out....aint that about a bitch


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 10:42 PM~13290951
> *hey why can't i got on to off topic
> *


they are on to you....you've been banned from off topic


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 16 2009, 09:32 AM~13293391
> *man I can't catch a break for nothin....homie came down to pick up the car...sat......that fucker been runnin great then he gets here and the fucken fuel pump decides to go out....aint that about a bitch
> *


SO DID U SELL IT? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 15 2009, 11:57 PM~13291125
> *he's probably
> 
> 
> ...


them bitches. i remember making this a couple years ago. :buttkick:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Mar 16 2009, 12:10 PM~13294458
> *they are on to you....you've been banned from off topic
> *


 :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 16 2009, 12:52 PM~13294828
> *SO DID U SELL IT? :uh:
> *


naaaawwww *****..... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

slow today, ya'll ****** fk'n up.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 15 2009, 10:42 PM~13290951
> *hey why can't i got on to off topic
> *


 :uh: no0b


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

GREAT PARTY.....GREAT TURNOUT.....THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 16 2009, 07:32 AM~13293391
> *man I can't catch a break for nothin....homie came down to pick up the car...sat......that fucker been runnin great then he gets here and the fucken fuel pump decides to go out....aint that about a bitch
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Members: HEX48, The Truth

wasupp buey? Anything new to the fleet??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 16 2009, 03:04 PM~13296978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

Cortez Custom Engraving (Gilbert) (214)263-0047 Dallas, TX area who knows him he gots my plaque and i need it back, he dont pick up when i call that #


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2009, 06:53 PM~13297874
> *
> *


Que onda boiler


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2009, 04:53 PM~13297874
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Sup Raza?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 16 2009, 05:09 PM~13297510
> *Cortez Custom Engraving (Gilbert) (214)263-0047 Dallas, TX area who knows him he gots my plaque and i need it back, he dont pick up when i call that #
> *


i seen em other day..













:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2009, 06:56 PM~13298439
> *i seen em other day..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 16 2009, 07:52 PM~13298408
> *  Sup Raza?
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 16 2009, 07:06 PM~13298532
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 16 2009, 11:47 AM~13295385
> *naaaawwww *****..... :uh:  :uh:
> *


car loves you slim :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 16 2009, 07:56 PM~13298439
> *i seen em other day..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Mar 16 2009, 08:31 PM~13298739
> *car loves you slim :biggrin:
> *


dont think ima sell it anymore......it has ac now and i took the piston out a gave it back to robert.......just felt good tippin down veterans locked up with a.c


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 16 2009, 04:54 PM~13297895
> *Que onda boiler
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 16 2009, 04:55 PM~13297902
> *:uh:
> *


what it do MANIACO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 16 2009, 04:09 PM~13297510
> *Cortez Custom Engraving (Gilbert) (214)263-0047 Dallas, TX area who knows him he gots my plaque and i need it back, he dont pick up when i call that #
> *


when i get the the plaque ill call u and give it to you...hes not going to send it to you...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*THIS SUNDAY 3/22/09 WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE KFC ON THE CORNER OF I-45 SOUTH @ EDGEBROOK...

$5 DONATIONS... 11AM-??

COME OUT AND SUPPORT*.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 16 2009, 07:02 PM~13299106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Since the Galveston cruise was rained out this weekend when it going to be rescheduled?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13299464
> *Since the Galveston cruise was rained out this weekend when it going to be rescheduled?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 16 2009, 07:29 PM~13299464
> *Since the Galveston cruise was rained out this weekend when it going to be rescheduled?
> *


im goin this weekend.. regardless..

wet sanded and all


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2009, 09:31 PM~13299495
> *im goin this weekend.. regardless..
> 
> wet sanded and all
> *


When? Saturday is suposed to be clear but rain predicted for sunday. All that could change in the next 5 days.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 16 2009, 07:35 PM~13299528
> *When? Saturday is suposed to be clear but rain predicted for sunday. All that could change in the next 5 days.
> *


aint decieded what day.. i gotta paint a car this weekend, so we will see.. i wanna go sat..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

looking 4 a transmission 4 the cutlass, think is a 200r, for a 3.8 motor, anyone let me know thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2009, 07:47 PM~13299680
> *looking 4 a transmission 4 the cutlass, think is a 200r, for a 3.8 motor, anyone let me know thanks
> *


:no: you fucked up your tranny in the blue one?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2009, 07:52 PM~13299732
> *:no: you fucked up your tranny in the blue one?
> *


yeah :angry: , when i drove it to the lil carshow around the corner, didnt have anough oil i guess or sumthing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck it.re build that bitch...

you prob burned it up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 16 2009, 06:47 PM~13298933
> *dont think ima sell it anymore......it has ac now and i took the piston out a gave it back to robert.......just felt good tippin down veterans locked up with a.c
> *


and u were talkin shit cuz i got the a/c working in that cadillac coupe


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

WUT UP
SIC 713 :wave: :wave:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13299464
> *Since the Galveston cruise was rained out this weekend when it going to be rescheduled?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2009, 06:48 PM~13298948
> *what it do MANIACO
> *


que pasa compa aqui viendo a ver a quie pongo en my lista :0 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 16 2009, 09:56 PM~13300473
> *
> *


Que onda Tony? Did you get my pm?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 16 2009, 10:58 PM~13300491
> *Que onda Tony? Did you get my pm?
> *


yeah check ur e-mail... i'll try to find some more to send to u....


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

here are some pix of the frames that we are making at the new torres empire shop in pasadena. let me know what you think of our work if your interested we can have any frame done within 2 weeks. no need to wait


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 16 2009, 11:48 PM~13301699
> *here are some pix of the frames that we are making at the new torres empire shop in pasadena. let me know what you think of our work if your interested we can have any frame done within 2 weeks. no need to wait
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pictures say 2005 :scrutinize:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

my bad the date on my camera is wrong
but here are some pics


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 17 2009, 12:00 AM~13301777
> *my bad the date on my camera is wrong
> but here are some pics
> 
> ...





I'LL CO-SIGN FOR HOMEBOY. FRAME LOOKS REAL GOOD IN PERSON.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2009, 12:15 AM~13301862
> *I'LL CO-SIGN FOR HOMEBOY. FRAME LOOKS REAL GOOD IN PERSON.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2009, 12:28 PM~13295202
> *them bitches.  i remember making this a couple years ago.  :buttkick:
> *


he's a noob, what do you expect? hes gonna post old shit


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 really nice frame work :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 17 2009, 12:39 AM~13301985
> *:0 really nice frame work  :0
> *


thanx i apreciate the compliments 
im new to the area and dont know many people. so i have to let my work speak for me


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Daz rigth bueno homies see ya lataz got it work 2marrow im sleepy as fuck :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 16 2009, 11:48 PM~13301699
> *here are some pix of the frames that we are making at the new torres empire shop in pasadena. let me know what you think of our work if your interested we can have any frame done within 2 weeks. no need to wait
> 
> 
> ...


where are the pop corn welds?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2009, 12:15 AM~13301862
> *I'LL CO-SIGN FOR HOMEBOY. FRAME LOOKS REAL GOOD IN PERSON.
> *


groupie :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 16 2009, 09:00 PM~13299080
> *when i get the the plaque ill call u and give it to you...hes not going to send it to you...
> *


thats cool


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2009, 10:04 PM~13299853
> *and u were talkin shit cuz i got the a/c working in that cadillac coupe
> *


fuck all that im rollin downtown this friday and saturday night......anybody wanna roll *GETCHOKEYS*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2009, 09:47 PM~13299680
> *looking 4 a transmission 4 the cutlass, think is a 200r, for a 3.8 motor, anyone let me know thanks
> *


hit me up boiler, my wife's nephew rebuilds transmissions. we'll just tell him that you are my south of the border cousin so he can hook it up on the price. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 17 2009, 01:28 AM~13301930
> *he's a noob, what do you expect?  hes gonna post old shit
> *



July 07, you have no room to call anyone a noob. so


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man has anyone seen the sun.......lyin ass weather man.....i was lookin at the weather and it says its supposed to be sunny tuesday....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Nope no sun 2day :angry:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 17 2009, 05:00 AM~13302556
> *fuck all that im rollin downtown this friday and saturday night......anybody wanna roll GETCHOKEYS
> *


fuck a downtown go to G-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i am looking to put a BIG SUNROOF in my blazer who can do it for me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 17 2009, 03:00 AM~13302556
> *fuck all that im rollin downtown this friday and saturday night......anybody wanna roll GETCHOKEYS
> *


DOWNTOWN??? When da fuck u start going downtown??? U aint pickin me up from da county so I see no need for u going downtown.........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 17 2009, 11:37 AM~13304181
> *i am looking to put a BIG SUNROOF in my blazer who can do it for me
> *


DEEEEEEZZZZZZ NNNNUUUUTTTTZZZ


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ha gottem


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 17 2009, 12:13 PM~13304537
> *DEEEEEEZZZZZZ NNNNUUUUTTTTZZZ
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :machinegun: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 17 2009, 12:14 PM~13304551
> *ha gottem
> *


  :thumbsdown: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Aight who's got da inspection sticker connect.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 17 2009, 08:32 AM~13303290
> *man has anyone seen the sun.......lyin ass weather man.....i was lookin at the weather and it says its supposed to be sunny tuesday....
> *


sun is peaking through now over here by my job.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 11:30 AM~13304721
> *Aight who's got da inspection sticker connect.......
> *


slippin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2009, 10:39 AM~13304800
> *slippin
> *


:happysad:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 17 2009, 10:37 AM~13304181
> *i am looking to put a BIG SUNROOF in my blazer who can do it for me
> *


torres empire can


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody have a 42 44 inch sunroof??? I really need just 1 part of it but if u won't part it out ill buy da whole thing....if any body know sombody wit one lemme know...




And unless u got mr deezz nuttzz number don't volunteer dez nuttz either.....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 16 2009, 11:00 PM~13301777
> *my bad the date on my camera is wrong
> but here are some pics
> 
> ...


*LOOKS GOOD....*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Devious' topic right here :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=465238&st=0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 17 2009, 03:14 PM~13306068
> *Devious' topic right here :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=465238&st=0
> *


damn beat me to it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 02:12 PM~13305576
> *Anybody have a 42 44 inch sunroof??? I really need just 1 part of it but if u won't part it out ill buy da whole thing....if any body know sombody wit one lemme know...
> And unless u got mr deezz nuttzz number don't volunteer dez nuttz either.....
> *


that short bast'id has one that i sold him. offer him $100, i'm sure he'll take it. Wouldn't fit in his ghey a$$ micro-machine


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2009, 03:28 PM~13306191
> *that short bast'id has one that i sold him.  offer him $100, i'm sure he'll take it.  Wouldn't fit in his ghey a$$ micro-machine
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2009, 01:28 PM~13306191
> *that short bast'id has one that i sold him.  offer him $100, i'm sure he'll take it.  Wouldn't fit in his ghey a$$ micro-machine
> *


Ooooooooooooooh ok...thanks uncle fester....



AYYYYY MIJO!!!!!!! Holla at daddy if u still got da roof!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 17 2009, 03:30 PM~13306217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


read what the rucas replied about the mini cooper. lmmfao! they compare it to the vw beetle. lmmfao!!!!!!!


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...07122740AAx6oz8


*a mini cooper seems like a girly car. it wouldn't turn me off though, but it i would make me laugh.*



sorry roberto gay but Les Internetez have labeled your car Le G'hey

http://www.rebelrockrunners.org/gallery/d/15584-2/****.gif


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2009, 03:38 PM~13306309
> *read what the rucas replied about the mini cooper.  lmmfao!  they compare it to the vw beetle.  lmmfao!!!!!!!
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qi...07122740AAx6oz8
> a mini cooper seems like a girly car. it wouldn't turn me off though, but it i would make me laugh.
> ...


This one made me laugh the most

*"Personally, no offense, but I would think he was either metrosexual or possibly gay. It seems like a 'girl car' to me"*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 03:35 PM~13306273
> *Ooooooooooooooh ok...thanks uncle fester....
> AYYYYY MIJO!!!!!!! Holla at daddy if u still got da roof!!!
> *


no prob la muerte


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 17 2009, 03:41 PM~13306326
> *This one made me laugh the most
> 
> "Personally, no offense, but I would think he was either metrosexual or possibly gay. It seems like a 'girl car' to me"
> ...


well the boy isn't pedicured like noe aka ragalaky, so he must be gay.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2009, 01:46 PM~13306369
> *no prob la muerte
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.......hey fuck u jack! :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2009, 01:54 PM~13306462
> *well the boy isn't pedicured like noe aka ragalaky, so he must be gay.
> *


Lol...wat can I say....ima sexy handsome young man.......:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 04:06 PM~13306578
> *Lol...wat can I say....ima sexy handsome young man.......:ugh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2009, 02:11 PM~13306645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 17 2009, 02:14 PM~13306068
> *Devious' topic right here :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=465238&st=0
> *


schooled em


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2009, 01:56 PM~13306486
> *
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 17 2009, 04:07 PM~13307214
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


mark ur calander april 18 2009......BIG PARTY flyer coming soon


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 17 2009, 01:26 PM~13305204
> *torres empire can
> *


cool good looking out


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 16 2009, 07:02 PM~13299106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 17 2009, 04:39 PM~13307969
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2009, 05:12 PM~13307796
> *mark ur calander april 18 2009......BIG PARTY flyer coming soon
> *


dont forget to use spell check on that bitch. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 17 2009, 05:42 PM~13308548
> *dont forget to use spell check on that bitch.    :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 17 2009, 07:31 PM~13309676
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 17 2009, 08:35 PM~13309722
> *:angry:
> *


Que traes Buey? :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 17 2009, 07:41 PM~13309802
> *Que traes Buey?  :biggrin:
> *


nada aqui nomas tristiado nomas


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 17 2009, 11:37 AM~13304181
> *i am looking to put a BIG SUNROOF in my blazer who can do it for me
> *


IM SURE LOCOS KUSTOMS CAN DO THAT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 12:30 PM~13304721
> *Aight who's got da inspection sticker connect.......
> *


ESTOS HUEVOS!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13309123
> *:biggrin:
> *


see goffy co-signing that shit


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 17 2009, 10:30 PM~13310358
> *ESTOS HUEVOS!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13310375
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EH WUEY, SOY MEXICANO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 17 2009, 09:31 PM~13309676
> *
> *


Que pasa Saul


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Were da fuck is mijo at????? Snitch65 report to daddy asap!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:03 PM~13310844
> *Were da fuck is mijo at????? Snitch65 report to daddy asap!!!!!!
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 17 2009, 09:33 PM~13310398
> *Que pasa Saul
> *


Nada Homie....Traigo chingos de sueno. Fixin to go to sleep........... 
:tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 17 2009, 09:08 PM~13310933
> *
> *


U still got dat sunroof uncle fester sold u?? And if u do how big is it??


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 17 2009, 11:09 PM~13310947
> *Nada Homie....Traigo chingos de sueno. Fixin to go to sleep...........
> :tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:14 PM~13311018
> *U still got dat sunroof uncle fester sold u?? And if u do how big is it??
> *


what do you need?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 17 2009, 09:15 PM~13311032
> *what do you need?
> *


Call me 8324340444


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:17 PM~13311055
> *Call me 8324340444
> *


ima use it, except for the glass, but when ever you get that hole cut out sell me that sheet metal


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 17 2009, 09:18 PM~13311078
> *ima use it, except for the glass, but when ever you get that hole cut out sell me that sheet metal
> *


:uh: didn't I say call me??? I don't ned da whole roof I need the mounting bracket that goes on the inside the bolts to the roof that the sunroof itself actually bolts on to......and I got the whole cut but depends wat size ur sunroof is if u wana use the sheet of metal I cut out......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:22 PM~13311131
> *:uh: didn't I say call me??? I don't ned da whole roof I need the mounting bracket that goes on the inside the bolts to the roof that the sunroof itself actually bolts on to......and I got the whole cut but depends wat size ur sunroof is if u wana use the sheet of metal I cut out......
> *


i couldnt hear you :biggrin: 43 1/2 by 24


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13311203
> *i couldnt hear you  :biggrin:  43 1/2 by 24
> *


Sell me dat bracket......u don't need it....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13311237
> *Sell me dat bracket......u don't need it....
> *


if you want i can get a bracket from my parts car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 17 2009, 09:40 PM~13311364
> *if you want i can get a bracket from my parts car
> *


U gota parts car wit a 44inch sunroof???? ***** just call me...ill tell ur mom not to yell at u and make u hang up da phone.....:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:43 PM~13311399
> *U gota parts car wit a 44inch sunroof???? ***** just call me...ill tell ur mom not to yell at u and make u hang up da phone.....:uh:
> *


na dawg i cant use the phone after 10. but you can send me a text with the pic, bitch you dont know my moms numbers


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 17 2009, 09:47 PM~13311454
> *na dawg i cant use the phone after 10. but you can send me a text with the pic, bitch you dont know my moms numbers
> *


Boy u being difficult....so do u got a spare 44inch roof assembly???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 17 2009, 11:47 PM~13311454
> *na dawg i cant use the phone after 10. but you can send me a text with the pic, bitch you dont know my moms numbers
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 17 2009, 10:49 PM~13311488
> *Boy u being difficult....so do u got a spare 44inch roof assembly???
> *


no


----------



## pinstripe.manny (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey my name is Manny ill be in San Antonio, Texas from late May- July. I do pin striping and silver/gold leaf check out some of my work for references at www.myspace.com/royalty_customs you can contact me there or by phone (562) 712-1336. 

This is an example of my work. silver/gold/candy tangerine leaf and pin striping.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 18 2009, 12:15 AM~13311874
> *
> Hey my name is Manny ill be in San Antonio, Texas from late May- July.  I do pin striping and silver/gold leaf check out some of my work for references at www.myspace.com/royalty_customs you can contact me there or by phone (562) 712-1336.
> 
> ...


looks good homie....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC

Sunday April 5th.....

SUE HASWELL PARK
BRYAN TX...

HIT ME UP FOR MORE DETAILS OR DIRECTIONS.....

HOPE TO SEE ALL THE LAYITLOW HOMIE'S THERE!!!!

AND IF YOU HAVE COME DOWN BEFORE YOU KNOW THAT WE PROVIDE SOME GOOD GRUB AND A HUGE EGG HUNT FOR THE KIDS!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 17 2009, 03:54 PM~13306462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 17 2009, 11:47 PM~13312356
> *He must really be to send me this stupid message
> *


should be call the wambulance?



> *STFU berto
> 
> 
> i'm in college guey aint got time noe $$$ to spend right now on fixing up my car if i did I would post pics
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

from my understanding only **** say


> *
> 
> :uh: whatever berto*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 12:51 AM~13312402
> *should be call the wambulance?
> *


I SEE UR TALKING SHIT LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE, WHY DO U HAVE TO BRING IN HOPPERS TO UR PROBLEM? IF U WANNA FIX UR PROBLEM U NEED TO GET U A NICE CAR AND FIX IT HOW EVER U LIKE IT AND STOP TALKING SHIT ABOUT OTHERS PINCHE MOCOSO....... POP CORN WELDS??? DO U KNOW HOW TO WELD OR EVEN TOURCH SOMETHING? STOP SUCKING EVERYONES DICK AND FOCUS UR SELF ON UR PINCHE RIDE, OH AND GET RID OF THAT MINI FUCKIN THING U GOT!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 17 2009, 11:15 PM~13311874
> *
> Hey my name is Manny ill be in San Antonio, Texas from late May- July.  I do pin striping and silver/gold leaf check out some of my work for references at www.myspace.com/royalty_customs you can contact me there or by phone (562) 712-1336.
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 17 2009, 11:54 PM~13312449
> *I SEE UR TALKING SHIT LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE, WHY DO U HAVE TO BRING IN HOPPERS TO UR PROBLEM? IF U WANNA FIX UR PROBLEM U NEED TO GET U A NICE CAR AND FIX IT HOW EVER U LIKE IT AND STOP TALKING SHIT ABOUT OTHERS PINCHE MOCOSO....... POP CORN WELDS??? DO U KNOW HOW TO WELD OR EVEN TOURCH SOMETHING? STOP SUCKING EVERYONES DICK AND FOCUS UR SELF ON UR PINCHE RIDE, OH AND GET RID OF THAT MINI FUCKIN THING U GOT!!!!
> *


if the shoes fits wear it. i am focusing on my ride. and tell your messanger not to get butthurt


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 12:51 AM~13312402
> *should be call the wambulance?
> *


*Fool, I'm just saying that I dont have a job nor the funds to work on my vehicle If I did I would have busted out with something already. All my time & $$ goes to finishing up college so I can get a decent job to start building up my vehicle.

Maybe if you listen & read you would have already known that I told your dumbass that *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 12:52 AM~13312425
> *from my understanding only **** say WHATEVER
> *


You been spending way too much time in Montrose Homie


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ASSEMBLY LINE UP AND RUNNIN AGAIN. :biggrin: 






























UH OH!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2009, 12:59 AM~13312516
> *ASSEMBLY LINE UP AND RUNNIN AGAIN. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 17 2009, 11:58 PM~13312498
> *Fool, I'm just saying that I dont have a job nor the funds to work on my vehicle If I did I would have busted out with something already. All my time & $$ goes to finishing up college so I can get a decent job to start building up my vehicle.
> 
> Maybe if you listen & read you would have already know that I told your dumbass that
> *


 :uh: 12hours at uh ran me about $3,000 for just classes. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

that fool said assembly line :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 18 2009, 12:01 AM~13312528
> *Nice pics homie
> :thumbsup:
> *



THANX HOMIE.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 12:02 AM~13312545
> *that fool said assembly line  :biggrin:
> *



ITS A LOWRIDER THING, SOMETHING YOU WOULDN'T KNOW ABOUT ROOKIE.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2009, 12:06 AM~13312583
> *ITS  A LOWRIDER THING, SOMETHING YOU WOULDN'T KNOW ABOUT ROOKIE.
> *


  well teach me something then


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 12:08 AM~13312598
> *  well teach me something then
> *


NOT WORTH IT HOMIE. :no: :loco:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 12:57 AM~13312482
> *if the shoes fits wear it. i am focusing on my ride. and tell your messanger not to get butthurt
> *


I ain't getting butthurt bitch :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2009, 12:13 AM~13312633
> *NOT WORTH IT HOMIE. :no:  :loco:
> *


ill just watch dr.dre videos on youtube then


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2009, 11:59 PM~13312516
> *ASSEMBLY LINE UP AND RUNNIN AGAIN. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 18 2009, 12:14 AM~13312646
> *I ain't getting butthurt bitch :twak:
> *


ohhhhhh so you told him? nice to know little messenger, 

tony i hope his sucking your dick too


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 01:15 AM~13312659
> *ohhhhhh so you told him? nice to know little messenger,
> 
> tony i hope his sucking your dick too
> *


I didn't tell Tony nothing & you must be really gay if thats all you talk about is sucking dick & shit


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 12:14 AM~13312648
> *ill just watch dr.dre videos on youtube then
> *


YEAH AND STOP WATCHIN THEM PRINCE VIDEOS.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2009, 12:18 AM~13312671
> *YEAH AND STOP WATCHIN THEM PRINCE VIDEOS.
> *


nice looking out


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 18 2009, 12:15 AM~13312658
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Mar 17 2009, 11:57 PM~13312482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: lies

why you getting butthurt?

"if you want to play with the big dogs, you cant piss like a puppy"


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 01:21 AM~13312690
> *:uh:  lies
> 
> "if you want to play with the big dogs, you cant piss like a puppy"
> *


 :0 ...*BIG TALK FROM A 4'6 MIDGET*


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2009, 12:19 AM~13312686
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup bro, everything good out in Pasadena? Ya still hangin out on sundays at broadways?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 18 2009, 12:22 AM~13312696
> *:0 ...BIG TALK FROM A 4'8 MIDGET
> *


  



i just realized you told you dont have pics of your car because it was in storage, and later you told me its was going to be a truck hopper? 

so why have a piece shit import truck in storage?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 01:26 AM~13312720
> *
> i just realized you told you dont have pics of your car because it was in storage, and later you told me its was going to be a truck hopper?
> 
> ...


 :uh: you need to start *LISTENING* & stop *TALKING*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 18 2009, 12:28 AM~13312736
> *:uh:  you need to start LISTENING & stop TALKING
> *


answer the fucken question peter pan


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 18 2009, 12:28 AM~13312736
> *:uh:  you need to start LISTENING & stop TALKING
> *


 :0 congratulations on not editing your post


did he leave crying?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 17 2009, 10:43 PM~13311399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mayne. that pinstripe work would make some people sic :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 17 2009, 04:12 PM~13307796
> *mark ur calander april 18 2009......BIG PARTY flyer coming soon
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 12:30 AM~13312744
> *answer the fucken question peter pan
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2009, 10:59 PM~13312516
> *ASSEMBLY LINE UP AND RUNNIN AGAIN. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 NICE PIC...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 03:18 AM~13313173
> *:roflmao:
> *


***** said peter pan lmao!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:



:cheesy:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 16 2009, 04:25 PM~13297155
> *Members: HEX48, The Truth
> 
> wasupp buey? Anything new to the fleet??
> *


Que onda homie! Nah, nuthin new... Still cruisin every chance I get!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinstripe.manny_@Mar 18 2009, 12:15 AM~13311874
> *
> Hey my name is Manny ill be in San Antonio, Texas from late May- July.  I do pin striping and silver/gold leaf check out some of my work for references at www.myspace.com/royalty_customs you can contact me there or by phone (562) 712-1336.
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 18 2009, 12:47 AM~13312356
> *He must really be to send me this stupid message
> *


QUOTE(ROBERTO G @ Today, 12:34 AM)
sucks to you playa, did i mention im also driving a *32,000 dollar mini cooper*? 
all this shit talking you been doing i thought you had a bad ass drop top, 
fyi we dont need another hopper with pop corn weld to represent houston


damn he got fked again. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2009, 12:59 AM~13312516
> *ASSEMBLY LINE UP AND RUNNIN AGAIN. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 08:37 AM~13313601
> ****** said peter pan lmao!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Mar 18 2009, 10:00 AM~13314016
> *Que onda homie! Nah, nuthin new... Still cruisin every chance I get!
> *


que onda hector, might bbq this weekend. hechame un telefonazo if you all want to come over.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2009, 09:13 AM~13314108
> *que onda hector, might bbq this weekend.  hechame un telefonazo if you all want to come over.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 07:37 AM~13313601
> ****** said peter pan lmao!!!
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 08:27 AM~13314243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LMFAO! IT'S A GAY PETERPAN! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2009, 08:07 AM~13314060
> *QUOTE(ROBERTO G @ Today, 12:34 AM)
> sucks to you playa, did i mention im also driving a 32,000 dollar mini cooper?
> all this shit talking you been doing i thought you had a bad ass drop top,
> ...


Dam uncle fatster....u fucked lil mijo for 300 bucks on a 40 dollar sunroof and aint even give em da whole assembly for it!!!! Hahahahah pobre enano pendejo es lo que le pasa por cer salvadoreno cipotte hijo de puta!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Devious Sixty8 :wave: WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO? YOU BEEN TO SEE ANGEL?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HOW DA FUCK DO I GET FIRED ON MY DAY OFF........................................................FOR NOT COMING IN TO WORK?????????????????????????????????????????? :angry: :angry:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> ASSEMBLY LINE UP AND RUNNIN AGAIN. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 18 2009, 10:18 AM~13314634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same o' sam o'.. and yeah, went this past weekend. will have pics to prove it soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 11:46 AM~13314881
> *Dam uncle fatster....u fucked lil mijo for 300 bucks on a 40 dollar sunroof and aint even give em da whole assembly for it!!!! Hahahahah pobre enano pendejo es lo que le pasa por cer salvadoreno cipotte hijo de puta!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 12:02 PM~13315568
> *HOW DA FUCK DO I GET FIRED ON MY DAY OFF........................................................FOR NOT COMING IN TO WORK?????????????????????????????????????????? :angry: :angry:
> *














Smokey: Why you not goin' to work? 
Craig: I got fired yesterday. 
Smokey: No shit? I thought you had the day off yesterday. 
Craig: I did. I went in to pick up my check, came home, my supervisor called me about four o'clock, told me he got me on tape stealing boxes. 
Smokey: The fuck you stealing boxes for? What you trying to build, a clubhouse? 

Smokey:You got to be a stupid motherfucker to get fired on your day off.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

for sale 22 inch black and chrome rims with chrome 5 star inserts with new tires.. universal lug pattern with 5 inch lip... 1200 obo.. also 5 week old male pit bull puppy.. white with grey markings and blue eyes.. gotti and razors edge for those who need the bloodline.. 400 obo... *pm me if interested*... also have nintendo wii for sale with wii fit and 15 games two controllers 500 obo...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 18 2009, 12:49 PM~13315958
> *for sale 22 inch black and chrome rims with chrome 5 star inserts with new tires.. universal lug pattern with 5 inch lip... 1200 obo.. also 5 week old male pit bull puppy.. white with grey markings and blue eyes.. gotti and razors edge for those who need the bloodline.. 400 obo... pm me if interested... also have nintendo wii for sale with wii fit and 15 games two controllers 500 obo...
> *


pics of wheels and dog.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 11:40 AM~13315883
> *was there ever a straight peter pan?  :uh:
> same o' sam o'..  and yeah, went this past weekend.  will have pics to prove it soon.
> *


THATS COOL! YEAH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT PETERPAN BEING GAY FROM THE START LOL!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 18 2009, 12:51 PM~13315969
> *pics of wheels and dog.
> *


:cheesy: que ondas buddy ole pal? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2009, 12:55 PM~13316003
> *THATS COOL! YEAH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT PETERPAN BEING GAY FROM THE START LOL!
> *


he gay for robbing ****** and giving loot to poor in 1st place..


oh wait, thats robin hood.. nevermind. but that ***** gay too. i'd keep the loot!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 18 2009, 12:55 PM~13316004
> *:cheesy: que ondas buddy ole pal? :ugh:
> *


:cheesy: nada homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 18 2009, 11:51 AM~13315969
> *pics of wheels and dog.
> *


sent to ur phone


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 12:01 PM~13316051
> *he gay for robbing ****** and giving loot to poor in 1st place..
> oh wait, thats robin hood.. nevermind.    but that ***** gay too.  i'd keep the loot!
> *


WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO? NO GOOD? LOL NA REALLY, HAVE NOT TALKED TO YOU IN AWHILE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 02:01 PM~13316051
> *he gay for robbing ****** and giving loot to poor in 1st place..
> oh wait, thats robin hood.. nevermind.    but that ***** gay too.  i'd keep the loot!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 8 2008, 10:57 PM~10368905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


por andar cawkblawkin' el homis patrick i had to put chingos of sentimental value on that sunroof. :tongue:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 18 2009, 11:47 AM~13315940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sad but true......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2009, 01:12 PM~13316134
> *WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO? NO GOOD? LOL NA REALLY, HAVE NOT TALKED TO YOU IN AWHILE!
> *


been busy performing at drunken karaoke. you should come thru. sat nite, Cockpit bar/grill (they do have some good hot wings. fyi).. usually show up about 10pm.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://vimeo.com/3748736

My Cuz video Mix....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 12:57 PM~13316482
> *been busy performing at drunken karaoke.  you should come thru.    sat nite, Cockpit bar/grill (they do have some good hot wings. fyi)..    usually show up about 10pm.
> *


MmMmmm Hotwings! Lol Where abouts id this place? I've done Karaoke once, I was waisted! They couldn't get me off the stage!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 02:33 PM~13316300
> *Sad but true......
> *


te mandaron a la vergz?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:loco: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465416


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2009, 01:19 PM~13316660
> *te mandaron a la vergz?
> *


Yezzzir.....fired for not showing up to work...........ON MA DAY OFF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 03:28 PM~13316742
> *Yezzzir.....fired for not showing up to work...........ON MA DAY OFF!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sonso


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2009, 01:51 PM~13316900
> *sonso
> *


Fuck its spring break........needed my vacation....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2009, 01:59 PM~13316502
> *MmMmmm Hotwings! Lol Where abouts id this place? I've done Karaoke once, I was waisted! They couldn't get me off the stage!!!! :biggrin:
> *


across from hobby airport,behind the jack in the box.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 02:10 PM~13317085
> *across from hobby airport,behind the jack in the box.
> *


OH OK I'VE BEEN THERE WHEN IT WAS ANOTHER CLUB BACK IN THE DAYZ!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2009, 04:16 PM~13317150
> *OH OK I'VE BEEN THERE WHEN IT WAS ANOTHER CLUB BACK IN THE DAYZ!
> *


you are thinking about the one that use to be paradise alley, it's the other one in that strip.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 03:03 PM~13317017
> *Fuck its spring break........needed my vacation....
> *


your ass really got fired?!?! boy you crazy!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 18 2009, 04:38 PM~13317319
> *your ass really got fired?!?! boy you crazy!!!
> *


it's a'aight, he's living it up at nana's house.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 18 2009, 02:38 PM~13317319
> *your ass really got fired?!?! boy you crazy!!!
> *


Yeap ****** canned me ......can't stand to see a young gettin making these old skoo mechanics look like shit....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2009, 02:48 PM~13317400
> *it's a'aight, he's living it up at nana's house.
> *


:uh:......prolly pay more money in tools alone than most folks pay for there mortgage.....trippin viejo...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2009, 02:28 PM~13316262
> *por andar cawkblawkin' el homis patrick i had to put chingos of sentimental value on that sunroof.  :tongue:
> *



good lookin out


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 03:54 PM~13317452
> *Yeap ****** canned me  ......can't stand to see a young gettin making these old skoo mechanics look like shit....
> *


craziness....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2009, 03:16 PM~13317150
> *OH OK I'VE BEEN THERE WHEN IT WAS ANOTHER CLUB BACK IN THE DAYZ!
> *


come thru saturday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 18 2009, 04:03 PM~13317544
> *craziness....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Mar 17 2009, 11:26 PM~13312720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk it..everybody invited... sat nite..cockpit bar/grill. right behind jack in the crack. across from hobby airport.  sorry roberto G, no kids allowed.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 03:04 PM~13317553
> *come thru saturday.
> *


NO-CAN-DO THIS WEEKEND


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

*3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: southside customs, Medusa, Midnite Hustler

:wzve:
its ya favorite *****...

blackass*


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 18 2009, 03:30 PM~13317774
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: southside customs, Medusa, Midnite Hustler
> 
> ...


*
:uh: HMMMMMmmmmm, I ONLY KNOW ONE BLACKASS! WHY THE NEW SCREEN NAME?*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 04:05 PM~13317556
> *:uh:
> *


hi danny!!! :wave: 


:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wussup peeps...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 18 2009, 04:16 PM~13318140
> *wussup peeps...
> *



WHERE U BEEN LIL MAN?...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

been around man. just working a whole lot at the moment. Im getting a house built right now. Should be done by the beginning of june


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 18 2009, 04:43 PM~13317879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just had to look down. he was there whole time. doing like this :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 01:20 AM~13312934
> *:0
> mayne. that pinstripe work would make some people sic    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 08:26 PM~13319934
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 07:37 PM~13320030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: it should say hotwings!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 04:08 PM~13317583
> *fk it..everybody invited... sat nite..cockpit bar/grill.   right behind jack in the crack. across from hobby airport.        sorry roberto G, no kids allowed.
> *


 :roflmao: No kids.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 07:37 PM~13320030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to pursue that singin "kareoke" career like u.......:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CROGERS AND SLICK WILLIES WAS PACKD THEN A MOE, TODAY, AND SIC FINALLY CATCHED THEM AIRBAGGERS, THEM FUCKERS COULDNT HIDE ANYMORE :cheesy: 
SIC =3 AIRTRUCKS=0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2009, 10:03 PM~13320341
> *CROGERS AND SLICK WILLIES WAS PACKD THEN A MOE, TODAY, AND SIC FINALLY CATCHED THEM AIRBAGGERS, THEM FUCKERS COULDNT HIDE ANYMORE :cheesy:
> SIC =3  AIRTRUCKS=0
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13320341
> *CROGERS AND SLICK WILLIES WAS PACKD THEN A MOE, TODAY, AND SIC FINALLY CATCHED THEM AIRBAGGERS, THEM FUCKERS COULDNT HIDE ANYMORE :cheesy:
> SIC =3  AIRTRUCKS=0
> *


wut krogers???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2009, 03:34 PM~13317805
> *:uh: HMMMMMmmmmm, I ONLY KNOW ONE BLACKASS! WHY THE NEW SCREEN NAME?
> *


no, my shop name..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2009, 08:18 PM~13320552
> *no, my shop name..
> *


Oh! I need my other mirror finished! :angry: Medusa looks half ass!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13320433
> *wut crogers???
> *


fixed


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2009, 09:03 PM~13320341
> *CROGERS AND SLICK WILLIES WAS PACKD THEN A MOE, TODAY, AND SIC FINALLY CATCHED THEM AIRBAGGERS, THEM FUCKERS COULDNT HIDE ANYMORE :cheesy:
> SIC =3  AIRTRUCKS=0
> *


It's Krogers. :twak: Not Crogers... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 18 2009, 08:20 PM~13320586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
crogers was tight for me..

bolier, let me know if you got a battery..so i can run all 6 again..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 18 2009, 09:34 PM~13320769
> *lol.. maybe ill stop by and hook it up..
> :roflmao:
> crogers was tight for me..
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13320341
> *CROGERS AND SLICK WILLIES WAS PACKD THEN A MOE, TODAY, AND SIC FINALLY CATCHED THEM AIRBAGGERS, THEM FUCKERS COULDNT HIDE ANYMORE :cheesy:
> SIC =3  AIRTRUCKS=0
> *


fuckin chrysler tried to nose up with me.. :roflamo:

:uh:


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13320341
> *CROGERS AND SLICK WILLIES WAS PACKD THEN A MOE, TODAY, AND SIC FINALLY CATCHED THEM AIRBAGGERS, THEM FUCKERS COULDNT HIDE ANYMORE :cheesy:
> SIC =3  AIRTRUCKS=0
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

funniest shit i've seen on lil

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=465406&st=0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 18 2009, 08:36 PM~13320797
> *funniest shit i've seen on lil
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=465406&st=0
> *


***** said "wtf he pregnant now?? " hahahahahaha


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2009, 04:54 PM~13317452
> *Yeap ****** canned me  ......can't stand to see a young gettin making these old skoo mechanics look like shit....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

anybody have a set of 6 lug adapters???? I NEED SOME....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 18 2009, 08:39 PM~13320043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10pm sat nite.  



> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 18 2009, 09:20 PM~13320586
> *Oh! I need my other mirror finished! :angry: Medusa looks half ass!
> *


you too? damn. wtf.  he used the "ran out of materials" shit on you too?


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

*I had some free time on my hands, what do you think.*


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 19 2009, 12:38 AM~13322905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad at all homie but a ruler would be your best friend when it comes down to laying some lines so you can get them consistant. Also some fineline tape would work alot better as far as hardlines.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13320341
> *CROGERS AND SLICK WILLIES WAS PACKD THEN A MOE, TODAY, AND SIC FINALLY CATCHED THEM AIRBAGGERS, THEM FUCKERS COULDNT HIDE ANYMORE :cheesy:
> SIC =3  AIRTRUCKS=0
> *


El Gordo llevó a Lupillo a su barrio
http://www.univision.com/content/video.jhtml?cid=1877136


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 19 2009, 12:04 AM~13321929
> *anybody have a set of 6 lug adapters???? I NEED SOME....
> *


Got some chrome dayton adapters, pero no los vendo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 18 2009, 10:33 PM~13320745
> *It's Krogers. :twak:  Not Crogers... :biggrin:
> *


ese pinche boiler. LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2009, 06:00 PM~13318528
> *jealous wasn't talkin to you huH?  pinche chiflada.
> *


yes danny...soo jealous!! :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 08:28 AM~13323905
> *Got some chrome dayton adapters, pero no los vendo
> *


 :angry: uta madre!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 19 2009, 03:02 AM~13323296
> *El Gordo llevó a Lupillo a su barrio
> http://www.univision.com/content/video.jhtml?cid=1877136
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm here at work.....they just let go of a shit load of people.......i still got my job but its a sad day here at gulf states toyota


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

dayum that sucks.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if anyone is interested in a raffle ticket for a 32 inch LCD tv new in box pm me 100 tickets at $10 a ticket. just putting it out there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 10:18 AM~13324479
> *if anyone is interested in a raffle ticket for a 32 inch LCD tv new in box pm me 100 tickets at $10 a ticket. just putting it out there.
> *


you selling them? when is the raffle.


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 19 2009, 02:18 AM~13323125
> *Not bad at all homie but a ruler would be your best friend when it comes down to laying some lines so you can get them consistant. Also some fineline tape would work alot better as far as hardlines.
> 
> 
> *


i know know i was like fuck i nedd one but i was like fuck it let see what will happen :biggrin: i am going to re do it all..
*but thank you *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 08:23 AM~13324512
> *you selling them?  when is the raffle.
> *


yes im selling them, raffle will be held whenever all tickets are sold.(soon) this is an individual cc. sponsored event, we are targeting family friends and co workers, i just wanted to put it out there for houston lowriders if anyone wanted to play. but we arent really pushing it on the lowrider community. tickets can be bought via paypal from me, or in person.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 10:29 AM~13324574
> *yes im selling them, raffle will be held whenever all tickets are sold.(soon) this is an individual cc. sponsored event, we are targeting family friends and co workers, i just wanted to put it out there for houston lowriders if anyone wanted to play. but we arent really pushing it on the lowrider community. tickets can be bought via paypal from me, or in person.
> *


if you are going to be at the karaoke sat, i can go for a little while and buy some.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 08:43 AM~13324694
> *if you are going to be at the karaoke sat, i can go for a little while and buy some.
> *


ye im usually there,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 10:46 AM~13324722
> *ye im usually there,
> *


what time does big pimp get on stage?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

usually after 2 pitchers , thats about 11ish :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 09:50 AM~13324761
> *usually after 2 pitchers , thats about 11ish  :biggrin:
> *


fk you bitch.. 


even though thats true.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

after about 10 beers and 2 shots i almost considered going up there, what was i thinkin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 09:54 AM~13324788
> *after about 10 beers and 2 shots i almost considered going up there, what was i thinkin  :biggrin:
> *


*****, imma sell tickets to that shit. now that would be a fundraiser.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 08:56 AM~13324806
> ******, imma sell tickets to that shit.    now that would be a fundraiser.
> *


lets do it, i need a fuckin roof on my house :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 10:56 AM~13324806
> ******, imma sell tickets to that shit.    now that would be a fundraiser.
> *







If big pimp sings this song, i'll buy 4 tickets and by that legend 2 more pitchers of beer.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 09:57 AM~13324817
> *lets do it, i need a fuckin roof on my house  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 08:58 AM~13324826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha thats nothing, u should see the shit he sings, i aint sayin nothing though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 10:59 AM~13324837
> *ha thats nothing, u should see the shit he sings, i aint sayin nothing though.
> *


milli vanilli?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 09:59 AM~13324837
> *ha thats nothing, u should see the shit he sings, i aint sayin nothing though.
> *


hoez dig it.. even that hoe reyna was all on my nutz. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i be having drunken karaoke groupies. mayne..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:worship: 


are the nice rack trannies going to be there? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 10:02 AM~13324858
> *:worship:
> are the nice rack trannies going to be there?  :ugh:
> *


i wish :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 09:00 AM~13324844
> *hoez dig it..  even that hoe reyna was all on my nutz.  just sayin' namsayin'
> *


ha bitch u wish.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 11:03 AM~13324862
> *i wish  :angry:
> *


you do any tejano? sing some emilio navaira but don't wreck it.


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

wuts the deal on the cruise 2 galveston, is it going down this saturday or wut...? i no it got ruined due 2 the weather.... let it b known....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 10:04 AM~13324874
> *ha bitch u wish.
> *


bitch bought me a shot, cause i fk'n got her wet with my vocal stylings.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 10:05 AM~13324878
> *you do any tejano?  sing some emilio navaira but don't wreck it.
> *


i dont sing that mojo shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 11:06 AM~13324897
> *i dont sing that mojo shit.
> *


i guess snyper99 won't go then.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hrnybrneye & Devious duet???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 10:10 AM~13324924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the jam! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2009, 11:10 AM~13324925
> *thats the jam! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 10:11 AM~13324932
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2009, 11:12 AM~13324937
> *:biggrin:
> *


you get your tickets already? :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

me and horny gonna do an ike/tina duet.. "eat the cake anna mae!!" :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 10:14 AM~13324959
> *you get your tickets already?  :tongue:
> *


sure did!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 19 2009, 11:25 AM~13325050
> *sure did!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 09:54 AM~13324788
> *after about 10 beers and 2 shots i almost considered going up there, what was i thinkin  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 10:22 AM~13325024
> *me and horny gonna do an ike/tina duet..  "eat the cake anna mae!!"  :buttkick:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

wii is sold.. still have 22 inch rims with new tires, and pitbull puppy white with grey markings and blue eyes gotti and razors edge bloodline...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2009, 07:52 AM~13324281
> *I'm here at work.....they just let go of a shit load of people.......i still got my job but its a sad day here at gulf states toyota
> *


Mayne......obama need to get to work...all them lil ******* at yo job shit out of luck......no more CHAVALONEEEEE CON NAVIGACHON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 19 2009, 09:52 AM~13324281
> *I'm here at work.....they just let go of a shit load of people.......i still got my job but its a sad day here at gulf states toyota
> *


 :uh: are they looking for new people


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 19 2009, 11:53 AM~13326437
> *:uh:  are they looking for new people
> *


I work at Clear Lake Dodge and about a month ago they let about 20 people go. I feel lucky to still have my job! Some of the people they let go have been here for years. They even made some people take pay cuts. Sucks! My boss is an asshole but having a job I'LL JUST LEARN TO DEAL WITH his bitchassness Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 01:58 PM~13326471
> *I work at Clear Lake Dodge and about a month ago they let about 20 people go. I feel lucky to still have my job! Some of the people they let go have been here for years. They even made some people take pay cuts. Sucks! My boss is an asshole but having a job still makes his bitchassness ok! Lol
> *


you better watch out, ro'snitch'o g will call your yob and report you on layitlow. :loco:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 11:59 AM~13326488
> *you better watch out, ro'snitch'o g will call your yob and report you on layitlow.  :loco:
> *


 :0 LOL IT'S OK I GOT IT GOOD HERE WITH THE INTERNET! THEY DON'T REALLY CARE AS LONG AS I'M GETTING MY WORK DONE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 02:01 PM~13326499
> *:0 LOL IT'S OK I GOT IT GOOD HERE WITH THE INTERNET! THEY DON'T REALLY CARE AS LONG AS I'M GETTING MY WORK DONE!
> *


 you still doing that PWA wrestling show?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 12:03 PM~13326518
> *  you still doing that PWA wrestling show?
> *


HOW IS YOUR SON DOING?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 02:04 PM~13326527
> *HOW IS YOUR SON DOING?
> *


doing good, growing fast. loves to fight.  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 01:01 PM~13326499
> *:0 LOL IT'S OK I GOT IT GOOD HERE WITH THE INTERNET! THEY DON'T REALLY CARE AS LONG AS I'M GETTING MY WORK DONE!
> *


text me, i got something to show you.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 12:03 PM~13326518
> *  you still doing that PWA wrestling show?
> *


NO NOT ANYMORE  I HAD TO MAKE A CHOICE BETWEEN IT & ROLLER DERBY SO I CHOSE DERBY. BUT I'M NOT DOING DERBY ANYMORE EITHER. I MISS LOWRIDING WITH MY FAMILY. WE WANTED TO TAKE A LIL BREAK BUT MISSED IT SO WE ARE GETTING BACK INTO THE LIFE AGAIN! LOL I GOT NEW RIMS JUST SITTING ON MY CAR THAT I HAVE NOT RODE ON ONCE....SO SAD! I'M READY TO HIT UP THE SHOWS AGAIN! MISSED IT & ALL YOU PEEPS! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 12:05 PM~13326535
> *doing good, growing fast.  loves to fight.    :biggrin:
> *


I BET! I WAS CHECKING OUT PICS THE OTHER DAY OF WHEN ME & THE DERBY GIRLS WERE AT THE RADIO STATION & HE WAS WITH ALL US GIRLS LIKE A LIL PIMP!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 02:13 PM~13326614
> *I BET! I WAS CHECKING OUT PICS THE OTHER DAY OF WHEN ME & THE DERBY GIRLS WERE AT THE RADIO STATION & HE WAS WITH ALL US GIRLS LIKE A LIL PIMP!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 12:21 PM~13326687
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


He is so cute!


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 01:58 PM~13326471
> *I work at Clear Lake Dodge and about a month ago they let about 20 people go. I feel lucky to still have my job! Some of the people they let go have been here for years. They even made some people take pay cuts. Sucks! My boss is an asshole but having a job I'LL JUST LEARN TO DEAL WITH his bitchassness Lol
> *


i know i been out of a job 5 months :tears:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 19 2009, 12:48 PM~13326923
> *i know i been out of a job 5 months  :tears:
> *


AIN'T U LUCKY...I GOT THE BLUES YESTURDAY....THAT SUCKS....BUT THE TATTOO GUNS HAVE CLEANED AND TUNED 4 SERVICE....281-210-9465...HIT ME UP 4 TATTOOS......


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 19 2009, 12:48 PM~13326923
> *i know i been out of a job 5 months  :tears:
> *


THAT SUCKS :angry: GIVE BACK THE JOBS!!!! SAD THING IS IT'S PROBABLY GOING TO GET WORSE BEFORE IT GETS BETTER


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 02:52 PM~13326963
> *THAT SUCKS :angry: GIVE BACK THE JOBS!!!! SAD THING IS IT'S PROBABLY GOING TO GET WORSE BEFORE IT GETS BETTER
> *


i know thats whats going to suck about it... but when people do what they got to do to get money the cops say you cant do that so what are you going to do than


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

medusa do you get discounts on parts for a dodge truck


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 19 2009, 02:51 PM~13326947
> *AIN'T U LUCKY...I GOT THE BLUES YESTURDAY....THAT SUCKS....BUT THE TATTOO GUNS HAVE CLEANED AND TUNED 4 SERVICE....281-210-9465...HIT ME UP 4 TATTOOS......
> *


yes and no :biggrin: but me and my wife are looking to get some tattoos i got one but i wood like to add to it


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Mar 19 2009, 01:31 PM~13327326
> *medusa do you get discounts on parts for a dodge truck
> *



YEP! I GOTTA UNDER THE TABLE DISCOUNT TO


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats the best discount


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i did not know you work for dodge


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 19 2009, 01:51 PM~13326947
> *AIN'T U LUCKY...I GOT THE BLUES YESTURDAY....THAT SUCKS....BUT THE TATTOO GUNS HAVE CLEANED AND TUNED 4 SERVICE....281-210-9465...HIT ME UP 4 TATTOOS......
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 19 2009, 01:46 PM~13327489
> *i did not know you work for dodge
> *



YEAH BEEN HERE ABOUT 9 MONTHS! THIS WAS MY FIRST JOB OTHER THAN BEING A MOM! CAN'T BELIEVE I LASTED THIS LONG LOL


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 03:52 PM~13327558
> *YEAH BEEN HERE ABOUT 9 MONTHS! THIS WAS MY FIRST JOB OTHER THAN BEING A MOM! CAN'T BELIEVE I LASTED THIS LONG LOL
> *


cool thats good,, do you like it overe there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk a dodge.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 19 2009, 12:24 PM~13326721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne hopefully I aint workin and ill go.....do u goto dat gym??? If u do u know some black guy named ukoo or somethin like dat?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 02:46 PM~13328063
> *fk a dodge.
> *



:uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 19 2009, 01:57 PM~13327608
> *cool thats good,, do you like it overe there
> *


IT'S ALRIGHT, I CAN'T COMPLAIN TO MUCH. JUST HAPPY TO HAVE A JOB!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 09:14 AM~13324959
> *you get your tickets already?  :tongue:
> *


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 19 2009, 12:53 PM~13326437
> *:uh:  are they looking for new people
> *


no ***** they just layed off people


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2009, 09:29 AM~13324574
> *yes im selling them, raffle will be held whenever all tickets are sold.(soon) this is an individual cc. sponsored event, we are targeting family friends and co workers, i just wanted to put it out there for houston lowriders if anyone wanted to play. but we arent really pushing it on the lowrider community. tickets can be bought via paypal from me, or in person.
> *


i am also sellin raffle tickets :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 03:49 PM~13328093
> *:uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


coulda had a job over here with me.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 03:34 PM~13328555
> *coulda had a job over here with me.
> *


MY JOB IS LIKE LESS THAN 10 MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE.....I GOTTA BE AT WORK AT 9AM I LEAVE MY HOUSE AT 8:50AM :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2009, 03:36 PM~13328571
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 19 2009, 04:42 PM~13328640
> *:uh:  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

my cutty, 
:uh: :uh: llego el perdido :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2009, 03:53 PM~13328789
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 19 2009, 04:56 PM~13328156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 19 2009, 05:01 PM~13328879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 04:40 PM~13328627
> *MY JOB IS LIKE LESS THAN 10 MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE.....I GOTTA BE AT WORK AT 9AM I LEAVE MY HOUSE AT 8:50AM  :biggrin:
> *


cool.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Come on now...I know somebody gota have da homie hook up at a parts store like orielys ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13330491
> *Come on now...I know somebody gota have da homie hook up at a parts store like orielys ????????????????????????????????
> *


i do. but ain't helping your bitch ass out. you'd throw out your shoulder 1st day and try to claim workmans comp


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13330491
> *Come on now...I know somebody gota have da homie hook up at a parts store like orielys ????????????????????????????????
> *


might have it, gotta check with her tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

* SUNDAY 3/22/09 WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE KFC ON THE CORNER OF I-45 SOUTH @ EDGEBROOK...

$5 DONATIONS... 11AM-??

COME OUT AND SUPPORT*.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 06:36 PM~13330552
> *i do.    but ain't helping your bitch ass out.    you'd throw out your shoulder 1st day and try to claim workmans comp
> *


Bitch I aint asking to go work o somethin I just need some parts for this bucket hotcakes.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 19 2009, 06:36 PM~13330555
> *might have it, gotta check with her tomorrow.
> *


Mayne ***** said her....pimpin pimpin pimpin....


Koo jus lemme know homie.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 07:41 PM~13330611
> *Bitch I aint asking to go work o somethin I just need some parts for this bucket hotcakes.....
> *


well, in that case.. baby momma #2 works at pepboys.. but fk you then.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2009, 04:02 PM~13328891
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 06:50 PM~13330713
> *well, in that case.. baby momma #2  works at pepboys.. but fk you then.
> *


Hattin......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 19 2009, 01:02 AM~13323296
> *El Gordo llevó a Lupillo a su barrio
> http://www.univision.com/content/video.jhtml?cid=1877136
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 06:50 PM~13330713
> *well, in that case.. baby momma #2  works at pepboys.. but fk you then.
> *


she still works there?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PAYASO'S49, chuyleal48, Medusa, switches4life
q.vo homie :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13330845
> *she still works there?
> *


naw,she ran off with kid to florida, last i heard.. :angry: 


i was just fk'n with him.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

<span style='color:blue'>Almeda Mall

Baytown Riders = Valero ( By the bridge)


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 19 2009, 07:21 PM~13331030
> *<span style='color:blue'>Almeda Mall
> 
> Baytown Riders = Valero ( By the bridge)
> *



Time?


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 03:47 PM~13328071
> *Mayne hopefully I aint workin and ill go.....do u goto dat gym??? If u do u know some black guy named ukoo or somethin like dat?
> *


Nah I dont go. One of my players on my 9 year old baseball team is fighting that day and he goes there to train. So we going to support and show love.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 19 2009, 07:23 PM~13331054
> *Time?
> *



noon @ meeting spots


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 19 2009, 07:27 PM~13331087
> *noon @ meeting spots
> *


The husband and I have been wanting to cruise to G-town. I need to get insurance & registration! Anyone know of a cheap insurance place?


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

here is some more of the work i do.hope you guys like it 









































































[/quote]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 08:35 PM~13331161
> *here is some more of the work i do.hope you guys like it
> 
> 
> ...


so,what is it you actually do? order the parts and turn the wrench for the customers? 


looks good though.  

:roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> here is some more of the work i do.hope you guys like it


[/quote]

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if any of you GEEKS are interested. homie at work is selling a watch/phone that uses t-mobile type sim chip. NIB $300 not available in the US yet.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> here is some more of the work i do.hope you guys like it


[/quote]
Ha ...beat me to it...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 19 2009, 07:25 PM~13331073
> *Nah I dont go. One of my players on my 9 year old baseball team is fighting that day and he goes there to train. So we going to support and show love.
> *


Koo ima try my hardest to go n check it out....been a while since I been out to some fights.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 08:52 PM~13331314
> *Ha ...beat me to it...
> *


you out of work, you should make that your hustle too!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 08:38 PM~13331200
> *so,what is it you actually do? order the parts and turn the wrench for the customers?
> 
> 
> ...


i can build motors like the one you saw. i can do complete overhauls that one was a 383 stroker that motor is for a street car but with all the internals upgrated. and this is an example of a motor i did for a lowrider just to show the diversity of my work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 08:57 PM~13331372
> *i can build motors like the one you saw. i can do complete overhauls that one was a 383 stroker that motor is for a street car but with all the internals upgrated. and this is an example of a motor i did for a lowrider just to show the diversity of my work
> 
> 
> ...


ok. cool. looks good.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 07:57 PM~13331372
> *i can build motors like the one you saw. i can do complete overhauls that one was a 383 stroker that motor is for a street car but with all the internals upgrated. and this is an example of a motor i did for a lowrider just to show the diversity of my work
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne....watcha gota say now fat wilderbeast????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 07:54 PM~13331350
> *you out of work, you should make that your hustle too!
> *


Fuck all dat...I don't cater to buckets...I cater to da rich white folks of spring tx  

They like to pay 500 dollars for a 5o buck tune up n shit like dat ....:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:04 PM~13331461
> *Mayne....watcha gota say now fat wilderbeast????
> *


 bet it dont turn on :biggrin: 


:roflmao: 



j/k though..but seriously. man just had to say he do engine work, pictures dont really say anything about quality of mechanical work.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

i can also build street hydraulic setups like this.









and i can build competition hoppers like this one. single pump 8 batteries lowrider rules doing 72 inches


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:06 PM~13331491
> *Fuck all dat...I don't cater to buckets...I cater to da rich white folks of spring tx
> 
> They like to pay 500 dollars for a 5o buck tune up n shit like dat ....:biggrin:
> *


you should go park cars with downey at the strip club. maybe they'll pay you in fruity drinks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 09:08 PM~13331529
> *i can also build street hydraulic setups like this.
> 
> 
> ...


now your talkin'


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> here is some more of the work i do.hope you guys like it


[/quote]


Can you get endurashine edelbrock parts? looking to finish off my engine


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 09:07 PM~13331509
> *bet it dont turn on  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> j/k though..but seriously. man just had to say he do engine work, pictures dont really say anything about quality of mechanical work.
> *


your right pics dont mean anything. but that car was built by me in back of my house for my younger brother and it was lowrider of the month about 5 years ago.so obiously sombody thought it was good enough.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13331534
> *you should go park cars with downey at the strip club. maybe they'll pay you in fruity drinks.
> 
> 
> *


Ha....na old bossman heard I got canned called me asap to go work at his shop.......so might have to say goodbye to da layitlow unemployment mafia


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam...hny mustve pissed of some folks in off topic....she got 2 topics just for her.....mayne...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

Can you get endurashine edelbrock parts? looking to finish off my engine 
[/quote]
yes i can just let me know what parts you need or come by the shop


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> Can you get endurashine edelbrock parts? looking to finish off my engine


yes i can just let me know what parts you need or come by the shop
[/quote]
I'll PM you tomorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:19 PM~13331666
> *Ha....na old bossman heard I got canned called me asap to go work at his shop.......so might have to say goodbye to da layitlow unemployment mafia
> *


back to selling your ass on the track huh?


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> yes i can just let me know what parts you need or come by the shop


I'll PM you tomorrow 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: 
ok ill be waiting


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> Can you get endurashine edelbrock parts? looking to finish off my engine


yes i can just let me know what parts you need or come by the shop
[/quote]


is pete in town yet?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 08:18 PM~13331661
> *your right pics dont mean anything. but that car was built by me in back of my house for my younger brother and it was lowrider of the month about 5 years ago.so obiously sombody thought it was good enough.
> *


I no ur new round here....so just don't worry bout turkey neck fat boy......I'm just sayin...knowmsayin...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> yes i can just let me know what parts you need or come by the shop


is pete in town yet?
[/quote]
no not yet but he will be 
why?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 08:22 PM~13331726
> *back to selling your ass on the track huh?
> *


:uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:26 PM~13331775
> *I no ur new round here....so just don't worry bout  turkey neck  fat boy......I'm just sayin...knowmsayin...
> *


im not out here to make enemies im out here to build cars.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> is pete in town yet?


no not yet but he will be 
why?
[/quote]

just wondering need to meet up with you gus when he gets in.


> im not out here to make enemies im out here to make money.


smart man


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

what up who is looking for me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 09:28 PM~13331810
> *im not out here to make enemies im out here to build cars.
> *


 :uh: ok, look.. i talk shit about your wrench work.. you talk about my bucket, i talk about your wrench work again.. you talk about me being fat.. thats kinda way things go around here. ain't nobody really trying to be your enemy. we just think of shit talkin as an art form, and i'm picasso.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Mar 19 2009, 09:36 PM~13331936
> *what up who is looking for me
> *


DEEZZZZZZZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 08:46 PM~13332104
> *:uh:    ok, look..  i talk shit about your wrench work.. you talk about my bucket, i talk about your wrench work again.. you talk about me being fat.. thats kinda way things go around here.      ain't nobody really trying to be your enemy.      we just  think of shit talkin as an art form, and i'm picasso.
> *


Bahahaha ***** said artform.....





But yea dats pretty much how shit works round here....lol.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13332104
> *:uh:    ok, look..  i talk shit about your wrench work.. you talk about my bucket, i talk about your wrench work again.. you talk about me being fat.. thats kinda way things go around here.      ain't nobody really trying to be your enemy.      we just  think of shit talkin as an art form, and i'm picasso.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13332104
> *:uh:    ok, look..  i talk shit about your wrench work.. you talk about my bucket, i talk about your wrench work again.. you talk about me being fat.. thats kinda way things go around here.      ain't nobody really trying to be your enemy.      we just  think of shit talkin as an art form, and i'm picasso.
> *


ok kool i understand how things work. not that i dont have a sense of humor. but you gotta understand i dont know anyone so i dont wanna get on anyones bad side. but thats kool im not offended


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 10:46 PM~13332104
> *:uh:    ok, look..  i talk shit about your wrench work.. you talk about my bucket, i talk about your wrench work again.. you talk about me being fat.. thats kinda way things go around here.      ain't nobody really trying to be your enemy.      we just  think of shit talkin as an art form, and i'm picasso.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 09:54 PM~13332238
> *ok kool i understand how things work. not that i dont have a sense of humor. but you gotta understand i dont know anyone so i dont wanna get on anyones bad side. but thats kool im not offended
> *


ok, cool.. glad we on same page now.... 


so, aint you got some wrenches to go turn *****? 


:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

here are some custom parts i am making for a rag 61. all molded


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 10:14 PM~13332526
> *here are some custom parts i am making for a rag 61. all molded
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13332526
> *here are some custom parts i am making for a rag 61. all molded
> 
> 
> ...


Work looks nice....


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 08:29 PM~13330491
> *Come on now...I know somebody gota have da homie hook up at a parts store like orielys ????????????????????????????????
> *


my brother's homeboy works at the one in pasadena, what do you need?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2009, 10:46 PM~13332104
> *:uh:    ok, look..  i talk shit about your wrench work.. you talk about my bucket, i talk about your wrench work again.. you talk about me being fat.. thats kinda way things go around here.      ain't nobody really trying to be your enemy.      we just  think of shit talkin as an art form, and i'm picasso.
> *


in that case i'm the Leonardo da Vinci of shit talking. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 11:33 PM~13332770
> *Work looks nice....
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: jockin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 09:20 AM~13335197
> *in that case i'm the Leonardo da Vinci of shit talking.  :biggrin:
> *


im van gough, but Im cuttin other fukers ears off


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 07:20 AM~13335197
> *in that case i'm the Leonardo da Vinci of shit talking.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 20 2009, 11:42 AM~13336332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not anymore. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 09:44 AM~13336348
> *not anymore.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I SEE A LOT OF PEOPLE ON HERE SUCKING DICK LEFT AND RITE IN HERE! FIRST CHEERLEADERS AND NOW DICK SUCKERS!!!!!! WATS REALLY GOING ON IN HOUSTON?????????? OH AND A LOT OF HATTERZ LIKE ALWAYS.........


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 20 2009, 11:09 AM~13336574
> *I SEE A LOT OF PEOPLE ON HERE SUCKING DICK LEFT AND RITE IN HERE! FIRST CHEERLEADERS AND NOW DICK SUCKERS!!!!!! WATS REALLY GOING ON IN HOUSTON?????????? OH AND A LOT OF HATTERZ LIKE ALWAYS.........
> *


damn *****, wtf someone piss in your cheerios? aint nobody talked about your buckets yet.. but you already coming out crying and swinging at the air, like tre in boyz in the hood.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 11:08 AM~13337191
> *damn *****, wtf  someone piss in your cheerios?  aint nobody talked about your buckets yet.. but you already coming out crying and swinging at the air,  like tre in boyz in the hood.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 20 2009, 01:11 PM~13337227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 20 2009, 12:34 PM~13337364
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RPwE3Ex2aWE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RPwE3Ex2aWE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 11:35 AM~13337382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so.......***** .....u suck at life....... :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 20 2009, 11:34 AM~13337364
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RPwE3Ex2aWE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RPwE3Ex2aWE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 20 2009, 01:34 PM~13337364
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RPwE3Ex2aWE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RPwE3Ex2aWE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Mar 20 2009, 11:38 AM~13337402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM..............THAT BOAT MUSTVE HAD TO TONYS CAR ON DAT SIDE FOR IT TO SINK LIKE DAT......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 20 2009, 12:49 PM~13337480
> *DAM..............THAT BOAT MUSTVE HAD TO TONYS CAR ON DAT SIDE FOR IT TO SINK LIKE DAT......... :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 02:49 PM~13337488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458846


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 20 2009, 12:57 PM~13337537
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458846
> *


classic.. soon to be thread of the year!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 01:08 PM~13337191
> *damn *****, wtf  someone piss in your cheerios?  aint nobody talked about your buckets yet.. but you already coming out crying and swinging at the air,  like tre in boyz in the hood.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche gordo no vales verga!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 20 2009, 01:49 PM~13337480
> *DAM..............THAT BOAT MUSTVE HAD TO TONYS CAR ON DAT SIDE FOR IT TO SINK LIKE DAT......... :0  :0  :0
> *


IT WASNT MY CAR BITCH, IT HAD MY DICK IN UR MOUTH!!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 20 2009, 01:06 PM~13337613
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche gordo no vales verga!!!
> *












what a pussy


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 02:11 PM~13337647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRESTAMELO UN RATO WUEY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 20 2009, 12:08 PM~13337628
> *IT WASNT MY CAR BITCH, IT HAD MY DICK IN UR MOUTH!!!! :0
> *


:uh: gay.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:20 PM~13331692
> *Dam...hny mustve pissed of some folks in off topic....she got 2 topics just for her.....mayne...
> *


i never piss anyone off. :angel:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 02:40 PM~13337887
> *i never piss anyone off. :angel:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 20 2009, 01:45 PM~13337932
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: 

do you know someone i have pissed off?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:  fatdaddylv

Whats up homie!


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 20 2009, 01:50 PM~13337983
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members:  fatdaddylv
> 
> ...


Busted me! What's good????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 01:40 PM~13337887
> *i never piss anyone off. :angel:
> *


special friday performance at drunken karaoke added to schedule.. come thru 2nite.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 20 2009, 02:03 PM~13338083
> *Busted me! What's good????
> *


Busted!!! Nada just here letting the paint flash and scoping out whats going on here :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 11:08 AM~13337191
> *damn *****, wtf  someone piss in your cheerios?  aint nobody talked about your buckets yet.. but you already coming out crying and swinging at the air,  like tre in boyz in the hood.
> *


 :uh: :uh: i still say u full of shit gordo :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 02:05 PM~13338092
> *special friday performance at drunken karaoke added to schedule..  come thru 2nite.
> *


so you gonna be there tonight and tomorrow?

gotta bday tomorrow...suppose to meet up with my girl for drinks tonight. ill txt ya if i get outta there early.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 02:48 PM~13337961
> *:roflmao:
> 
> do you know someone i have pissed off?
> *


maybe not pissed off but cry.that guy even wrote you a love letter in off topic apologizing to you :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 02:48 PM~13337961
> *:roflmao:
> 
> do you know someone i have pissed off?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13338268
> *so you gonna be there tonight and tomorrow?
> 
> gotta bday tomorrow...suppose to meet up with my girl for drinks tonight. ill txt ya if i get outta there early.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 01:08 PM~13337191
> *damn *****, wtf  someone piss in your cheerios?  aint nobody talked about your buckets yet.. but you already coming out crying and swinging at the air,  like tre in boyz in the hood.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 01:33 PM~13337358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 20 2009, 02:45 PM~13338424
> *maybe not pissed off but cry.that guy even wrote you a love letter in off topic apologizing to you :biggrin:
> *


that crazy ass ndn fool.... :roflmao: 

some people trip me out....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 20 2009, 02:48 PM~13338434
> *:yes:
> *


shut up chino!!! LOL!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 20 2009, 02:50 PM~13338455
> *:uh:
> *


hater :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 03:52 PM~13338475
> *that crazy ass ndn fool.... :roflmao:
> 
> some people trip me out....
> *


that foo loves you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 03:57 PM~13338508
> *shut up chino!!! LOL!!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 03:52 PM~13338475
> *that crazy ass ndn fool.... :roflmao:
> 
> some people trip me out....
> *


don't forget this cat. :loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 03:59 PM~13338524
> *hater :uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 20 2009, 03:00 PM~13338529
> *that foo loves you :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hno: oh hell no. :ugh: :twak: :roflmao:

man that was the first time i had ever "spoke" to him. never even knew he was til someone posted up a topic about his car....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 20 2009, 03:02 PM~13338545
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 04:02 PM~13338548
> *don't forget this cat.  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah, that guy :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 04:03 PM~13338557
> *hno: oh hell no. :ugh:  :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> man that was the first time i had ever "spoke" to him. never even knew he was til someone posted up a topic about his car....
> *


so you were not leading him on?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 03:02 PM~13338548
> *don't forget this cat.  :loco:
> *


 :no: 

you aint right latin.... LOL!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 20 2009, 03:03 PM~13338564
> *oh yeah, that guy :ugh:
> *


ha!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 20 2009, 03:04 PM~13338569
> *so you were not leading him on?
> *


uh no. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 04:02 PM~13338548
> *don't forget this cat.  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i didnt want to say anything about him.i got 10 bucks on him when he fights roberto g. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 04:03 PM~13338557
> *hno: oh hell no. :ugh:  :twak: :roflmao:
> 
> man that was the first time i had ever "spoke" to him. never even knew he was til someone posted up a topic about his car....
> *


maybe it was your first time but im pretty sure he "spoke" to you a million times in his head.computer stalker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 20 2009, 03:25 PM~13338746
> *maybe it was your first time but im pretty sure he "spoke" to you a million times in his head.computer stalker :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco: hno: :banghead: :around: :roflmao: 

this is what i get for trying to be nice... :happysad:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 04:29 PM~13338768
> *:loco:  hno:  :banghead:  :around:  :roflmao:
> 
> this is what i get for trying to be nice...  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 20 2009, 04:23 PM~13338732
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i didnt want to say anything about him.i got 10 bucks on him when he fights roberto g. :biggrin:
> *


don't know man. Doubt it would go down. That lil midget showed up at several events and no one did anything. :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 02:30 PM~13338777
> *don't know man.  Doubt it would go down.  That lil midget showed up at several events and no one did anything.  :dunno:
> *


X2...might be da smallest ***** on lil but he showed up da times he was pose to show up at places....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 20 2009, 03:30 PM~13338777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that little man gonna have a big head, cause yall pumped him up :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 20 2009, 02:23 PM~13338268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


home wrecka.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 20 2009, 02:51 PM~13338946
> *now that little man gonna have a big head, cause yall pumped him up :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Can't get too pumped up when he still 4ft nothin......***** head already big...look like a walkin baby basketball goal...:0:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 04:14 PM~13338667
> *uh no. :uh:
> *


Oreally?! Lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 04:02 PM~13339055
> *yeah..busy nite..  guess not as busy as you  bday party crasher.
> home wrecka.
> *


Haha! Shut up fool! Like I said I'll see what's up tonight.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 20 2009, 04:17 PM~13339179
> *Oreally?! Lol
> *


Jealous? :ugh: 

Lmao!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 06:00 PM~13339543
> *Jealous? :ugh:
> 
> Lmao!!!
> *


Just a little bit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Dont get a big head now lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 20 2009, 04:02 PM~13338548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: you ain't the only one

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=464882&st=20


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 04:30 PM~13338777
> *don't know man.  Doubt it would go down.  That lil midget showed up at several events and no one did anything.  :dunno:
> *


he was probably hiding behind trees


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Mar 20 2009, 06:32 PM~13339884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 20 2009, 07:07 PM~13340162
> *he was probably hiding behind trees
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 20 2009, 06:09 PM~13340181
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup Homie?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 20 2009, 07:38 PM~13340401
> *Sup Homie?
> *



sup Saul


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2009, 09:04 PM~13341103
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: que onda boiler :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 20 2009, 07:06 PM~13341122
> *:uh: que onda boiler  :biggrin:
> *


nada homie, finally found a transmission and will b ready again soon :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2009, 09:08 PM~13341133
> *nada homie, finally found a transmission and will b ready again soon :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 20 2009, 07:10 PM~13341151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


si senor :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 20 2009, 03:14 PM~13338667
> *uh no. :uh:
> *


you put out mixed signals.


----------



## spreadinglies (Jan 5, 2009)

817-986-6729


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 20 2009, 10:01 PM~13341654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


manana??? not enough time to starch and crease the dickies... :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 10:04 PM~13341693
> *manana???  not enough time to starch and crease the dickies...  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

swapmeet this weekend at traders village (sat & sun).


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 10:08 PM~13341718
> *swapmeet this weekend at traders village (sat & sun).
> *



don't need to go, scored my rotisserie today


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

* SUNDAY 3/22/09 WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE KFC ON THE CORNER OF I-45 SOUTH @ EDGEBROOK...

$5 DONATIONS... 11AM-??

COME OUT AND SUPPORT*.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 09:08 PM~13341718
> *swapmeet this weekend at traders village (sat & sun).
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 20 2009, 10:04 PM~13342240
> *don't need to go, scored my rotisserie today
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:blue\'>3-28-09 Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The Wing House 


3-28-09 Rock N Rides Custom Car Show @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie


3-29-09 Red Rides 1st Annual LR Car Show 3716 Altamesa Blvd Fort Worth


4-4-09Thru 4-5-9 Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by: Strategic Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)


4-5-09 Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center


4-12-09 ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth Gateway Park 750 Beach St. One Block North Of I30 by The United Lowrider Council 


4-18-09 Arcadia Park Elem. 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show @ Arcadia Park Elem. 1300 N. Justin Dallas


4-18-09 Car Club Or Solo Pool Tournament Players Club In Dallas For More Info (Thomas 214-693-2515)


4-26-09 Fort Worth Latin Fest @ La Grave Field 301 NE 6th Street /by: DFW Ent./Latino Ent.


4-26-09 Wego World Tour Cinco De Mayo Celebration Car Show Austin Travis County Expo Center 


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Car Show Waco Tx Bills Discount Tire 601 N. Hillsboro Dr /by Suenos Vajos LC


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Festival Car Show @ Armstrong Park Duncanville 


5-3-09 Majestics Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


5-17-09 Wego World Tour Victoria’s Custom Auto Show @ Victoria Community Center 


5-24-09 Majestix’s 7th Annual Memorial Day Weekend Picnic Norbuck Park Dallas NW hwy & Buckner blvd


6-7-09 Knights of Columbus 2nd Annual Benifit Car Show @ Yucca & Belknap Fort Worth


6-27-09 Streetlife CC 2nd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


7-19-09 Dallas Lowriders 4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3 


Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez Car Show @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 20 2009, 09:43 PM~13342700
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 20 2009, 10:43 PM~13342700
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


Well worth the drive for this picnic, had alot of fun last year!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:uh: maldito alcohol fuck da world q me entierren con corridos :biggrin: see yall manana con la cruda fuck


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 20 2009, 02:26 PM~13337772
> *:uh: gay.
> *


ur d one that takes it in da ass, ur fuckin gay!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 21 2009, 01:48 AM~13343570
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 01:07 AM~13343701
> *:uh:
> *


pics of your hopper fucken cunt


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 21 2009, 02:13 AM~13343732
> *pics of your hopper fucken cunt
> *


those sound like fighting words to me :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 21 2009, 02:13 AM~13343732
> *pics of your hopper fucken cunt
> *



here you go










it's a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 01:17 AM~13343755
> *here you go
> 
> 
> ...


  what you got tough guy?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 20 2009, 10:51 PM~13343193
> *:uh: maldito alcohol  fuck da world q me entierren con corridos  :biggrin: see yall manana con la cruda fuck
> *


Yea....wat he said.......gos dam iono were da fuk I'm at....but don't matter....lone str I think I called u like 3 times.....dats was some bitches thi on top of me [email protected] u....my bad......but still fuck yo couch!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, G~MoneyCustoms

guat ta fuk


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 12:33 AM~13343832
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: H-TOWN_ACE, G~MoneyCustoms
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

TOGTFO A MAH TOPIK! :guns:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *G~MoneyCustoms
*

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 21 2009, 12:35 AM~13343837
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: G~MoneyCustoms
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 02:34 AM~13343835
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> TOGTFO A MAH TOPIK! :guns:
> *


can i stay :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Mar 21 2009, 02:35 AM~13343837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


friendly ass ****** :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 02:38 AM~13343851
> *can i stay  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...















:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Mar 21 2009, 12:38 AM~13343851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :rofl:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 02:41 AM~13343861
> *dat pic dont go no lowr?
> 
> *


only for lady ace


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 01:39 AM~13343855
> *friendly ass ****** :uh:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 12:42 AM~13343864
> *only for lady ace
> *


u magnifisant basturd


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 02:46 AM~13343877
> *u magnifisant basturd
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 02:47 AM~13343884
> *:biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 01:48 AM~13343886
> *
> *


I hyrd u wez azken for mi :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 01:40 AM~13343858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WOW this is the first post i have seen you put without being edited :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 02:51 AM~13343897
> *:biggrin: WOW this is the first post i have seen you put without being edited :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 01:53 AM~13343901
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


am i liyin :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 12:50 AM~13343893
> *I hyrd u wez azken for mi :biggrin:
> *


ur brother ratted me out


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 02:51 AM~13343897
> *:biggrin: WOW this is the first post i have seen you put without being edited :0
> *


 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 02:53 AM~13343903
> *am i liyin :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 01:53 AM~13343904
> *ur brother ratted me out
> *


 :biggrin: why so sad I thought you wanted me to get on  
I can go back to killin zombies then


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 02:53 AM~13343904
> *ur brother ratted me out
> *


wow that is the first post i have seen you put that didnt hurt my head


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 02:55 AM~13343912
> *:biggrin: why so sad I thought you wanted me to get on
> I can go back to killin zombies then
> *


or we can


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 01:54 AM~13343910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Mar 21 2009, 12:55 AM~13343913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no pleez dont log off. evry time u leev me, i die alittl :tears:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 02:58 AM~13343922
> *:uh:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *












time to go


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 02:59 AM~13343925
> *
> no pleez dont log off. evry time u leev me, i die alittl :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 01:59 AM~13343925
> *:buttkick:
> no pleez dont log off. evry time u leev me, i die alittl :tears:
> *


ok :biggrin: ko I lliw yats tub i ekil ot llik seibmoz


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 02:00 AM~13343930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Quite jacking people for the pics and since when do you sleep :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 03:02 AM~13343939
> *:cheesy: Quite jacking people for the pics and since when do you sleep :uh:
> *



um.... :dunno: it depends


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Mar 21 2009, 01:01 AM~13343935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 01:56 AM~13343917
> *or we can
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 03:12 AM~13343977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 02:06 AM~13343960
> *:angry:
> 
> *


ok I will stay but I really like killing zombies


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 01:13 AM~13343979
> *ok I will stay but I really like killing zombies
> *


its ok. u can go bak 2 ur game if u so desire.
i took gr8 joy in havn da chance 2 talk wif u 2nite, if only 4 a moment.
goodnite ladyace. 
sweet dreems :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 03:20 AM~13343987
> *its ok. u can go bak 2 ur game if u so desire.
> i took gr8 joy in havn da chance 2 talk wif u 2nite, if only 4 a moment.
> goodnite ladyace.
> ...


awww how sweet



wait what :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 02:20 AM~13343988
> *awww how sweet
> wait what :angry:
> *


I think he lubs me :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 03:21 AM~13343990
> *I think he lubs me :0
> *


who wouldnt your very lubbable :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 01:20 AM~13343988
> *awww how sweet
> wait what :angry:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Mar 21 2009, 01:21 AM~13343990
> *I think he lubs me :0
> *


my luv 4 lady ace burns wif da heet ofa thousand suns!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 01:56 AM~13343917
> *or we can
> 
> 
> ...


but she'll expect


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 20 2009, 05:12 PM~13339634
> *Just a little bit
> *


Freakin Dork! Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13341210
> *you put out mixed signals.
> *


Lol! Wtf ever! I don't send mixe signals to any one! Lol!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 03:38 AM~13344028
> *my luv 4 lady ace burns wif da heet ofa thousand suns!!!!
> *



:werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2009, 06:48 AM~13344295
> *Lol! Wtf ever! I don't send mixe signals to any one! Lol!
> *


:scrutinize: bet the fools over in off topic would disagree .. maybe i should start a topic :biggrin:


better yet.. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13344411


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 02:00 AM~13343930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2009, 04:18 AM~13344086
> *but she'll expect
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 21 2009, 03:38 AM~13344028
> *my luv 4 lady ace burns wif da heet ofa thousand suns!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2009, 06:48 AM~13344295
> *Lol! Wtf ever! I don't send mixe signals to any one! Lol!
> *


 :biggrin: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13346116


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 21 2009, 07:23 AM~13344256
> *Freakin Dork! Lol!
> *


all those dance lessons I took just to be stood up LMAO :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 21 2009, 02:31 PM~13346708
> *all those dance lessons I took just to be stood up LMAO  :happysad:
> *


damn *****, you got dancing wif da stars 0wn3d all that practice for nothing..


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

here is another preview of some of my work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: ok we get it *****.. damn.. 




:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

went to check on the car....coming along

i think all painters are related some how, cause the car wont be ready for another week. :uh: :biggrin: ...but its going to look sweet when its done :cheesy:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2009, 02:37 PM~13347447
> *:uh:  ok we get it *****..  damn..
> :biggrin:
> *


hey he's just letting it be known. and what beter way is there to pull in more work that to let people see your work.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 21 2009, 04:38 PM~13347457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: don't recall anybody asking you shit *****..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2009, 07:44 AM~13344367
> *:scrutinize:  bet the fools over in off topic would disagree .. maybe i should start a topic  :biggrin:
> better yet..  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13344411
> *


Your a fkin idiot Danny! Lol!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2009, 03:44 PM~13346817
> *damn *****, you got dancing wif da stars 0wn3d    all that practice for nothing..
> 
> 
> ...


you know you can look like that with a lil diet and excersize.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 21 2009, 05:57 PM~13347581
> *you know you can look like that with a lil diet and excersize.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 21 2009, 04:55 PM~13347573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2009, 02:48 PM~13347535
> *
> :uh:  don't recall anybody asking you shit *****..
> *


but im letting it be known homboy does quality work. plus i got his back :biggrin: and as soon as he pulls in more work im going over ther to help him.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Mar 21 2009, 05:07 PM~13347638
> *but im letting it be known homboy does quality work. plus i got his back  :biggrin: and as soon as he pulls in more work im going over ther to help him.
> *


i'm letting it be know.. i dont give a fuck!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2009, 06:03 PM~13347616
> *:hopefully
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 21 2009, 05:13 PM~13347669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats all muscle *****


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2009, 06:13 PM~13347672
> *thats all muscle *****
> *


well, sell me your airbag, you wont be needing it LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 21 2009, 05:14 PM~13347679
> *well, sell me your airbag, you wont be needing it LOL
> *


actually, ditching it soon.. got a new steering wheel for the bucket.  


make offer


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 21 2009, 03:44 PM~13346817
> *damn *****, you got dancing wif da stars 0wn3d    all that practice for nothing..
> 
> 
> ...


imma use my new found knowledge to "woo" my next potential love interest. Someone who dont "lead on". :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13347719
> *imma use my new found knowledge to "woo" my next potential love interest. Someone who dont "lead on".  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 spoken like a true mack!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 03:47 PM~13347525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 21 2009, 01:21 PM~13346650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Now dasss puuurrrtyyyy!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 21 2009, 03:38 PM~13347457
> *went to check on the car....coming along
> 
> i think all painters are related some how, cause the car wont be ready for another week. :uh:  :biggrin: ...but its going to look sweet when its done :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2009, 07:59 PM~13348733
> *
> *













:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2009, 10:08 PM~13341718
> *swapmeet this weekend at traders village (sat & sun).
> *


went and it sucked.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm

*Houston's new Tejano Internet Radio Station 24/7*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2009, 11:07 PM~13349757
> *http://tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm
> 
> Houston's new Tejano Internet Radio Station 24/7
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

anybody got a indash touch screen 4sale? hit me up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got something you can touch


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 20 2009, 09:04 PM~13342242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Mar 21 2009, 05:47 PM~13347525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LA FUERZA ARMADA!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE SOME ADAPTERS FOR 6 LUG? I NEED THEM FOR MY CHINAS....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13350217
> *DOES  ANYBODY HAVE SOME ADAPTERS FOR 6 LUG? I NEED THEM FOR MY CHINAS....
> *


of course someone has to have them :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 22 2009, 12:43 AM~13350417
> *of course someone has to have them  :uh:
> *


WELL THEN I NEED SOMEONE TO SELL ME SOME!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 21 2009, 11:55 PM~13350503
> *WELL THEN I NEED SOMEONE TO SELL ME SOME!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


My Webpage


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 22 2009, 12:00 AM~13350556
> *My Webpage
> *


http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=24


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 22 2009, 01:11 AM~13350652
> *http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=24
> *



get to work *****


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 22 2009, 12:11 AM~13350656
> *get to work *****
> *


I'm actually sanding my inner windshield trim as I type this. Maybe paint them tomorrow after the fajitas are done cookin'. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 21 2009, 11:33 PM~13350803
> *I'm actually sanding my inner windshield trim as I type this. Maybe paint them tomorrow after the fajitas are done cookin'. :cheesy:
> *


Its 1 30 am...u workin way too hard....fuck all dat...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 12:37 AM~13350840
> *Its 1 30 am...u workin way too hard....fuck all dat...
> *


Takin' advantage of the good weather cus its suppose to be raining all week.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 22 2009, 12:40 AM~13350864
> *Takin' advantage of the good weather cus its suppose to be raining all week.
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 21 2009, 11:55 PM~13350503
> *WELL THEN I NEED SOMEONE TO SELL ME SOME!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 21 2009, 09:11 PM~13349304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hear that 60 belongs to some local rap star now. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2009, 11:24 PM~13349861
> *i got something you can touch
> *


 :0 :rant: :nono: 
take it out ur mof i heard it belongs 2 chico!
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 22 2009, 12:20 AM~13350217
> *DOES  ANYBODY HAVE SOME ADAPTERS FOR 6 LUG? I NEED THEM FOR MY CHINAS....
> *


si y no


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:41 AM~13351583
> *hear that 60 belongs to some local rap star now.  just sayin' namsayin'
> *


pics??????????????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 22 2009, 08:16 AM~13352245
> *pics??????????????
> *


you shoulda went. man.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 09:19 AM~13352264
> *you shoulda went. man.
> *


yo dre!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 22 2009, 09:16 AM~13352245
> *pics??????????????
> *


picture DEEZZZZZ NUUTTZZZZZZZZZZZZ in ya mouth!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 10:19 AM~13352264
> *you shoulda went. man.
> *


ima do tha playback.....

model...... "ahhhhh"
slim......."what happend?? your tits fell out???"
model....."yeeeesss"
slim......"dat ***** tried to setchu up"

camera man.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
assistant.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
lonestar.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
slim... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 22 2009, 09:20 AM~13352509
> *ima do tha playback.....
> 
> model...... "ahhhhh"
> ...


after u left it went from a photoshoot to an orgy, u missed out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im lyin, i wish


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2009, 08:33 AM~13351964
> *si y no
> *


vendemelos homie, i need them quick!!!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 03:07 AM~13351683
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone needed to call a tow truck last nite..cause them boys wreck'd it.. namsayin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 09:57 AM~13352674
> *someone needed to call a tow truck last nite..cause them boys wreck'd it.. namsayin'
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna freestyle and dude cut the mic off on me wtf?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 22 2009, 10:53 AM~13352654
> *vendemelos homie, i need them quick!!!!
> *


Sup Bro?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 10:58 AM~13352683
> *i was gonna freestyle and dude cut the mic off on me wtf?
> *


hattin'


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 11:57 AM~13352674
> *someone needed to call a tow truck last nite..cause them boys wreck'd it.. namsayin'
> 
> 
> ...


U FOOLS REALLY THINK YA ARE RAP STARS!!!!!! KEEP DREAMING FAT BOY......


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 19 2009, 07:57 PM~13331372
> *i can build motors like the one you saw. i can do complete overhauls that one was a 383 stroker that motor is for a street car but with all the internals upgrated. and this is an example of a motor i did for a lowrider just to show the diversity of my work
> 
> 
> ...


nice work bro..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 22 2009, 10:00 AM~13352695
> *U FOOLS REALLY THINK YA ARE RAP STARS!!!!!!  KEEP DREAMING FAT BOY......
> *


uh thats not him in the picture


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 11:58 AM~13352683
> *i was gonna freestyle and dude cut the mic off on me wtf?
> *


THAT WAY JUST HIS WAY OF SAYIN U SUCK! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 12:02 PM~13352706
> *uh thats not him in the picture
> *


IS THAT BIG JOHN? :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 11:57 AM~13352674
> *someone needed to call a tow truck last nite..cause them boys wreck'd it.. namsayin'
> 
> 
> ...


U NEED TO POST BETTER PICTURES THERE FAT BOY..... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 22 2009, 11:00 AM~13352695
> *U FOOLS REALLY THINK YA ARE RAP STARS!!!!!!  KEEP DREAMING FAT BOY......
> *


oh shit..here we go again.. ***** waking up mad. and ain't nobody thinkin' shit, just actin fools at bar.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

htown maybe u should come out next time, its fun, ill buy the beer, if u get up there on stage


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 12:04 PM~13352724
> *oh shit..here we go again..  ***** waking up mad.      and ain't nobody thinkin' shit, just actin fools at bar.
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: ITS JUST A GOOD WAY TO START DA DAY...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 22 2009, 11:03 AM~13352715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk you. cheap cam phone pics. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 22 2009, 11:06 AM~13352735
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao: ITS JUST A GOOD WAY TO START DA DAY...
> *


lone will buy you a drink.. man all drunk last nite. talk about "round of trone shots on me!" mayne..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 10:11 AM~13352760
> *lone will buy you a drink..  man all drunk last nite. talk about "round of trone shots on me!"  mayne..
> *


on me or for me, cuz my tab was 43 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 11:15 AM~13352780
> *on me or for me, cuz my tab was 43 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


45 here. corona buckets..mayne.. but theiving ****** keep taking the limes during cig breaks. fuckers.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 22 2009, 11:16 AM~13352791
> *trippin
> *


buncha slutty white gurls there.. shoulda came thru


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha yea, right up his alley


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 11:19 AM~13352809
> *ha yea, right up his alley
> *


he'd be on stage singing....


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 22 2009, 10:18 AM~13352801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
but you wont catch me up on that stage..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 10:21 AM~13352827
> *he'd be on stage singing....
> 
> 
> ...


did you watch that vid.. they chopped and screwed that hoe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 22 2009, 11:34 AM~13352909
> *did you watch that vid.. they chopped and screwed that hoe
> *


yeah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

myane hol up!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 22 2009, 10:33 AM~13352899
> *hmmm... but i was puttin in work on my bucket last night..
> :biggrin:
> but you wont catch me up on that stage..
> *


U break somethin on it again??? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 11:48 AM~13353014
> *U break somethin on it again??? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: didn't i say every other week.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 22 2009, 10:48 AM~13353014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2009, 11:53 AM~13353041
> *:no:
> youll see it in dallas..
> 
> ...


only way anybody gonna see belly of your bucket, is if it falls off the trailer. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 10:49 AM~13353018
> *:roflmao:  didn't i say every other week.
> *


Guess it was due time hu???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 10:54 AM~13353051
> *only way anybody gonna see belly of your bucket, is if it falls off the trailer.  just sayin' namsayin'
> *


ha.. everybody can see yours cause its still on the rusty jackstands


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 22 2009, 12:37 PM~13353314
> *:biggrin:
> *


your invited next time. you can sing some rancheros.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *ChocolateThriller
*

:uh:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 12:52 PM~13353396
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: ChocolateThriller
> 
> ...



so devious.. what pops up whenever you google "chocolate thriller"?! haha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 10:44 AM~13352599
> *after u left it went from a photoshoot to an orgy, u missed out.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:53 PM~13353404
> *so devious.. what pops up whenever you google "chocolate thriller"?! haha
> *


you dont wanna know :ugh:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 12:55 PM~13353411
> *you dont wanna know  :ugh:
> *



i thought you knew! haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:59 PM~13353428
> *i thought you knew! haha
> *


dunno why fool named himself after a brown dildo. dont wanna know either.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:00 PM~13353436
> *dunno why fool named himself after a brown dildo.    dont wanna know either.
> *




don't lie.. 
you know you gave him that name!! remember that one night!?  just kidding..

on a serious note.. 
dani started calling him that, but i don't remember what started it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 01:06 PM~13353474
> *don't lie..
> you know you gave him that name!! remember that one night!?  just kidding..
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 12:10 PM~13353500
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:10 PM~13353500
> *:uh:
> *



haha whatever.. don't start!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:18 PM~13353565
> *haha whatever.. don't start!
> *


 :0 UH OH SUGA DADDY BOUT TO GET PUT IN TIMEOUT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:21 PM~13353582
> *:0 UH OH SUGA DADDY BOUT TO GET PUT IN TIMEOUT
> *


oh yeah.. reminds me.. lindsey.. whats this shuga daddy shit?


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:21 PM~13353582
> *:0 UH OH SUGA DADDY BOUT TO GET PUT IN TIMEOUT
> *




haha.. seriously frank? don't get all booty hurt because we were talking about your favorite chocolate thriller toy..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 12:22 PM~13353604
> *oh yeah.. reminds me..  lindsey.. whats this shuga daddy shit?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:23 PM~13353608
> *haha.. seriously frank? don't get all booty hurt because we were talking about your favorite chocolate thriller toy..
> *


 :uh: ***** PLEASE :dunno:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:22 PM~13353604
> *oh yeah.. reminds me..  lindsey.. whats this shuga daddy shit?
> *



umm who knows... i never thought anything of it

frank is being the typical frank..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:24 PM~13353614
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lies.. i'm too fk'n cheap to ever be any brawds shuga daddy.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:25 PM~13353625
> *:uh: ***** PLEASE :dunno:
> *




haha you would say that.. wouldn't you?!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 01:26 PM~13353636
> *umm who knows... i never thought anything of it
> 
> frank is being the typical frank..
> *


oh.. don't play dumb now!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:29 PM~13353669
> *oh.. don't play dumb now!
> 
> 
> ...





umm okay?!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 01:30 PM~13353687
> *umm okay?!
> *


thought so.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:30 PM~13353693
> *thought so.
> 
> 
> ...




alright.. whatever you say!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:26 PM~13353636
> *umm who knows... i never thought anything of it
> 
> frank is being the typical frank..
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:31 PM~13353705
> *alright.. whatever you say!
> *


 :roflmao: DAMN ALL SAD AN SHIT YAL REALY DO LOVE EACH OTHER :tears: :rofl:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:35 PM~13353733
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *




i thought you were going to cici's pizza?


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:37 PM~13353759
> *:roflmao: DAMN ALL SAD AN SHIT YAL REALY DO LOVE EACH OTHER :tears:  :rofl:
> *




what the fuck are you talking about? your dumb!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:38 PM~13353770
> *i thought you were going to cici's pizza?
> *


 :cheesy: im about to now ask 68 PIMP if you can come wit me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:39 PM~13353779
> *what the fuck are you talking about? your dumb!
> *


hno: just fuckin wit you dont get panties in a knot :biggrin:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:41 PM~13353798
> *:cheesy: im about to now ask 68 PIMP if you can come wit me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




bitch please.. you really want to start? i mean i'll go personal *****..

umm.. maybe you should ask diane if your allowed outside your house or are you already in my subdivision? buhaha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:41 PM~13353798
> *:cheesy: im about to now ask 68 PIMP if you can come wit me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how much you willing to spend? everything has a price, namsayin'?


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:43 PM~13353810
> *hno: just fuckin wit you dont get panties in a knot  :biggrin:
> *




alright pookie!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 01:43 PM~13353814
> *bitch please.. you really want to start? i mean i'll go personal *****..
> 
> umm.. maybe you should ask diane if your allowed outside your house or are you already in my subdivision? buhaha
> *


 :0


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:44 PM~13353821
> *how much you willing to spend?    everything has a price, namsayin'?
> *





oh HELL NO! no sir.. don't even!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:43 PM~13353814
> *bitch please.. you really want to start? i mean i'll go personal *****..
> 
> umm.. maybe you should ask diane if your allowed outside your house or are you already in my subdivision? buhaha
> *


hey went to the zoo other day say your boyfriend juan hiding in the trees


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:44 PM~13353832
> *:0
> *




haha he is going to hate me now.. WHOOPS!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 12:44 PM~13353821
> *how much you willing to spend?    everything has a price, namsayin'?
> *


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:46 PM~13353840
> *hey went to the zoo other day say your boyfriend juan hiding in the trees
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

OMGGGG i'm dying over here! i'm laughing so hard my eyes are watering!

christina is going to kill you.. if she ever finds this shit! lmao OH MAN! haha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. paypal received.. ya'll kids have fun..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:48 PM~13353857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> OMGGGG i'm dying over here! i'm laughing so hard my eyes are watering!
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 12:50 PM~13353876
> *ok.. paypal received..  ya'll kids have fun..
> *


hooked me up for a playa price too great seller :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

frank, 
your wrong!
the color isn't sea foam green... 

he messaged me saying it was a different color and sent me a picture of the car!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:52 PM~13353896
> *hooked me up for a playa price too great seller :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont forget to leave feedback. thanks


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:53 PM~13353898
> *frank,
> your wrong!
> the color isn't sea foam green...
> ...


 hno:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:52 PM~13353896
> *hooked me up for a playa price too great seller :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




alright alright.. enough with this bullshit..

frank.. my mom said get ready for the summer
they are buying more shit for the boats! 
hopefully we have another jet ski then!
i'll tell you more later


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 01:55 PM~13353919
> *alright alright.. enough with this bullshit..
> 
> frank.. my mom said get ready for the summer
> ...


bawlin' maybe one day i can be livin lavish life like ya'll :tears:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:54 PM~13353914
> *hno:
> *




i told you fool.. sea foam green is too bright!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 12:55 PM~13353919
> *alright alright.. enough with this bullshit..
> 
> frank.. my mom said get ready for the summer
> ...


alright goin on lunchbreak gotta go steal cinnabuns from the little kids at cici's :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 01:56 PM~13353932
> *i told you fool.. sea foam green is too bright!
> *


also gay just FYI


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:56 PM~13353931
> *bawlin'    maybe one day i can be livin lavish life like ya'll  :tears:
> *



haha whatever don't hate.. i wish i was " bawlin' "


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 01:58 PM~13353952
> *haha whatever don't hate.. i wish i was " bawlin' "
> *


naw, you gotta be bawlin'.. you be up at those fancy clubs, with those fruity $5 drinks. kinda clubs that got dress codes and metal detectors and restrooms aint tagged up. namsayin'


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 01:57 PM~13353942
> *alright goin on lunchbreak gotta go steal cinnabuns from the little kids at cici's  :thumbsup:
> *



lunch break? ha you act like your at work!
have fun stealing them cinnamon rolls! 
watch out for your brother obama  just kidding


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 01:00 PM~13353973
> *lunch break? ha you act like your at work!
> have fun stealing them cinnamon rolls!
> watch out for your brother obama  just kidding
> *


and go wash that ass im comin to scoop you up like vanilla ice cream :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 02:00 PM~13353968
> *naw, you gotta be bawlin'..  you be up at those fancy clubs, with those fruity $5 drinks.  kinda clubs that got dress codes and metal detectors and restrooms aint tagged up.    namsayin'
> *




5 dollars isn't that expensive.. 
i don't know about you, but i ain't trying to die whenever i go out..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Mar 22 2009, 08:16 AM~13352245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2009, 02:02 PM~13353988
> *and go wash that ass im comin to scoop you up like vanilla ice cream  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



for real? my mom want's to go tanning, but whatever call me if your on your way *****! 
my macbook is dying :/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 02:03 PM~13353998
> *5 dollars isn't that expensive..
> i don't know about you, but i ain't trying to die whenever i go out..
> *


$5 a drink? fuck that. thats steep.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 02:05 PM~13354014
> *for real? my mom want's to go tanning, but whatever call me if your on your way *****!
> my macbook is dying :/
> *


seen pic of your mom. put me down.  and dont go getting all jealous either.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 02:06 PM~13354029
> *$5 a drink?  fuck that.  thats steep.
> *



haha well it's 5 dollars for beer and like 8 dollars for a mixed drink or shot

you pay the price for what you want!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$12 a bucket.. and only fruit in it is the limes..


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 02:07 PM~13354037
> *seen pic of your mom.  put me down.      and dont go getting all jealous either.
> *



haha my mom is a married women, but ask my dad playa! 
umm.. you can find her a baker street, sam's boat, or pappadeaux on wednesdays! lmao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

those places too pricey..fk that.


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 02:12 PM~13354078
> *$12 a bucket..  and only fruit in it is the limes..
> 
> 
> ...



umm it's like 280 or maybe it's 360 for 2 buckets of corona.. ask downy!
you get a lot of beer though


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Sup H-Town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 02:16 PM~13354119
> *umm it's like 280 or maybe it's 360 for 2 buckets of corona.. ask downy!
> you get a lot of beer though
> *


 :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 22 2009, 01:03 PM~13353998
> *5 dollars isn't that expensive..
> i don't know about you, but i ain't trying to die whenever i go out..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 01:32 PM~13354214
> *:loco:
> *


www.rustychinasdonatedbygordo68.com








:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 22 2009, 11:53 AM~13352654
> *vendemelos homie, i need them quick!!!!
> *


no


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13354370
> *www.rustychinasdonatedbygordo68.com
> 
> 
> ...


White on white bigbody!!! :0: :0:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 02:15 PM~13354439
> *White on white bigbody!!! :0: :0:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 22 2009, 02:17 PM~13354448
> *:cheesy:
> *


BUT WAT IT DO THO???????????


Thought u was trying to sell it?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 02:25 PM~13354497
> *BUT WAT IT DO THO???????????
> Thought u was trying to sell it?
> *


yes still for sale aint really pushing it tho cause the blue one is out of commision right now im trying to keep it till is done but money talks :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 22 2009, 02:28 PM~13354513
> *yes still for sale aint really pushing it tho  cause the blue one is out of commision right now im trying to keep it till is done but money talks  :biggrin:
> *


 u get them part numbers I sent ya?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 02:34 PM~13354553
> * u get them part numbers I sent ya?
> *


yes i meeting with homeboy later :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 22 2009, 02:36 PM~13354575
> *yes i meeting with homeboy later  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 03:09 PM~13354767
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ol friendly azz neega :biggrin:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 03:01 PM~13354363
> *:wave:
> *



hey!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13354370
> *www.rustychinasdonatedbygordo68.com
> 
> 
> ...


its ok 4 a bucket :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Mar 22 2009, 03:24 PM~13354867
> *ol friendly azz neega :biggrin:
> *


:uh:.....surprised u still alive.....thought that ragety as lac woulda blown up by on u by now......:0: lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck...so much for my lil vacation.....gota go back to work manana...:angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 12:06 PM~13352733
> *htown maybe u should come out next time, its fun, ill buy the beer, if u get up there on stage
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 12:07 PM~13352737
> *yup
> fk you.    cheap cam phone pics.    :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 12:11 PM~13352760
> *lone will buy you a drink..  man all drunk last nite. talk about "round of trone shots on me!"  mayne..
> *


SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS HAD SOME FUN!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 22 2009, 03:01 PM~13354370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow down there heffa.. put your panties back on. can't take you nowheres.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 20 2009, 09:04 PM~13342242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 22 2009, 07:31 PM~13356044
> *THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US...
> *


i boycotted!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 06:37 PM~13356079
> *i boycotted!
> 
> 
> ...


A$$! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 22 2009, 07:40 PM~13356099
> *A$$!  :uh:
> *


and? 


:biggrin: 


naw, was just feeling too lazy to go.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 06:56 PM~13356210
> *and?
> :biggrin:
> naw, was just feeling too lazy to go.
> *


So now your also a Lazy A$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 22 2009, 08:04 PM~13356274
> *So now your also a Lazy A$$ :biggrin:
> *


fat, ugly,rude, lazy..but i make it work, cause i'm all kinds of badass.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13356304
> *fat, ugly,rude, lazy..but i make it work, cause all kinds of badass.
> *



Well it's all good! You are you! I like your smarta$$!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 09:07 PM~13356304
> *fat, ugly,rude, lazy..but i make it work, cause all kinds of FATass.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 22 2009, 08:16 PM~13356385
> *:biggrin:
> *


look here Olive Garden VIP.. how about you go try to get that dude to come down from dallas again to just be dissappointed your bucket dont turn on, and have em drive home with empty trailer again!! 


:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 09:18 PM~13356405
> *look here Olive Garden VIP..      how about you go try to get that dude to come down from dallas again to just be dissappointed your bucket dont turn on, and have em drive home with empty trailer again!!
> :roflmao:
> *


LOL.....NO PROBLEM.....LOL...I 'LL JUST PUT THE WINDOWS UP TURN THE A.C ON AND HIT ANOTHA SWITCH WHILE IM PASSIN BY MARCUSTOMS.....NEXT TIME IM OVER THERE I'LL MAKE SHUR TO KNOCK THAT RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA OFF THA JACKSTANDS
GETCHA ROLL ON BITCH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 22 2009, 08:23 PM~13356453
> *LOL.....NO PROBLEM.....LOL...I 'LL JUST PUT THE WINDOWS UP TURN THE A.C ON AND HIT ANOTHA SWITCH WHILE IM PASSIN BY MARCUSTOMS.....NEXT TIME IM OVER THERE I'LL MAKE SHUR TO KNOCK THAT RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA OFF THA JACKSTANDS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 09:24 PM~13356466
> *:uh:
> *


I THINK IM ON MY 4 SET OF TIRES HOW MANY TIRES YOU PUT ON YO Z'S??????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn that was quick.....must be eatin thats the only time u aint yappin that jello under yo bottom lip


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 22 2009, 06:40 PM~13356099
> *A$$!  :uh:
> *


thanx for supporting


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 22 2009, 07:23 PM~13356453
> *LOL.....NO PROBLEM.....LOL...I 'LL JUST PUT THE WINDOWS UP TURN THE A.C ON AND HIT ANOTHA SWITCH WHILE IM PASSIN BY MARCUSTOMS.....NEXT TIME IM OVER THERE I'LL MAKE SHUR TO KNOCK THAT RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA OFF THA JACKSTANDS
> GETCHA ROLL ON BITCH
> 
> ...


red and black and then black and red. :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 22 2009, 07:44 PM~13356678
> *thanx for supporting
> *


No problem! My car needed a good wash after cruising through the sand at the beach! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 22 2009, 07:53 PM~13356784
> *No problem! My car needed a good wash after cruising through the sand at the beach! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 07:54 PM~13356805
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: back at ya!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 09:51 PM~13356760
> *red and black and then black and red.  :biggrin:
> *


two the hard way


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 22 2009, 07:56 PM~13356828
> *:uh: back at ya!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 07:57 PM~13356854
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 22 2009, 07:53 PM~13356784
> *No problem! My car needed a good wash after cruising through the sand at the beach! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 08:00 PM~13356881
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 22 2009, 08:02 PM~13356911
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 08:05 PM~13356954
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 09:05 PM~13356954
> *
> *


yo dre!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks for washin my tires


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 08:07 PM~13356986
> *yo dre!!!
> 
> 
> ...


when u sang people fell asleep


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 09:10 PM~13357021
> *when u sang people fell asleep
> *


so


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

yall drunk bastards need AA therapy......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 22 2009, 08:12 PM~13357042
> *yall drunk bastards need AA therapy......
> *


ok sharpie man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Mar 22 2009, 09:12 PM~13357042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: notice, he aint been back there since.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont start, dont start


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sharpie work..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 08:07 PM~13356986
> *yo dre!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whats the name of the bar??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 22 2009, 08:42 PM~13357407
> *whats the name of the bar??
> *


that place was off of westheimer and hwy6....not the usual spot....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 22 2009, 08:42 PM~13357407
> *whats the name of the bar??
> *


thats da death row studio......lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 22 2009, 08:45 PM~13357440
> *thats da death row studio......lol
> *


least i aint scared to take shots...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

AA
AA
AA
AA
AA
AA
AA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 09:48 PM~13357481
> *least i aint scared to take shots...
> *


or 2nd hand smoke


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fanny's watchin


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 08:53 PM~13357554
> *fanny's watchin
> *


hoa watchin...lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch dont u got some left over valentine stamps to sell


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

yea muthafuka yea!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 10:00 PM~13357639
> *bitch dont u got some left over valentine stamps to sell
> *


you already know person those are saved for.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 22 2009, 10:02 PM~13357670
> *yea muthafuka yea!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


you take the sixfo to carwash? would be cheap too, since you'd only need to wash the top half (only part painted).


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

straight up 3x OG right thurr


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rabbit


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 22 2009, 06:31 PM~13356044
> *THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED US...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 09:06 PM~13357726
> *straight up 3x OG right thurr
> 
> 
> ...


i likes


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 10:06 PM~13357726
> *straight up 3x OG right thurr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA ***** SAID ONLY NEED TO WASH DA TOP PART ONLY HAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 09:06 PM~13357726
> *straight up 3x OG right thurr
> 
> 
> ...


Wut u talk bout is a coupe with bobble ligths :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 22 2009, 02:01 PM~13354370
> *www.rustychinasdonatedbygordo68.com
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good downy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

my weekend buy oldies but goodies :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13358088
> *my weekend buy oldies but goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Some more 15x15s.....wit no w/w......:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13358088
> *my weekend buy oldies but goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  

i like the look of those on a old chevy truck,all gold tho


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13358078
> *Lookin good  downy
> *


thats the daily bucket now :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13358088
> *my weekend buy oldies but goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dey look in good shape


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13358088
> *my weekend buy oldies but goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dey look good homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 09:43 PM~13358150
> *Some more 15x15s.....wit no w/w......:uh:
> *


 no stupid they are 13's not in bad shape for 15 yrs old rims


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 09:51 PM~13358263
> *no stupid they are 13's not in bad shape for 15 yrs old rims
> *


O...my bad there gangsta.....still forgot da whitewalls....:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 10:51 PM~13358263
> *no stupid they are 13's not in bad shape for 15 yrs old rims
> *


 :0 they look like 15s


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 22 2009, 09:58 PM~13358345
> *:0  they look like 15s
> *


Think dats da look he's going for......:0:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 22 2009, 09:58 PM~13358345
> *:0  they look like 15s
> *


what you know nothing about daytons so stfu and stay out of grown folk talk
mr minicoopperjotodrivingpaid$300forasunroof little boy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 09:55 PM~13358317
> *O...my bad there gangsta.....still forgot da whitewalls....:ugh:
> *


damn instead of congratulating ****** always hattin on somelse shit :uh: Tires are BFG's 175/50/13 and I'm not keeping the tires getting ww the came from this car.









any more haters got ???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 11:18 PM~13358608
> *damn instead of congratulating ****** always hattin on somelse shit  :uh:  Tires are BFG's 175/50/13 and I'm not keeping the tires getting ww the came from this car.
> 
> 
> ...


why didnt you buy the car?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 10:18 PM~13358608
> *damn instead of congratulating ****** always hattin on somelse shit  :uh:  Tires are BFG's 175/50/13 and I'm not keeping the tires getting ww the came from this car.
> 
> 
> ...


***** dis da houston topic....da fuck u expect???? Lol....gettin ya panties all ina bunch n shit......































































....but 1994 called.....n they want there tires back....:0:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 09:55 PM~13358317
> *O...my bad there gangsta.....still forgot da whitewalls....:ugh:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 22 2009, 10:44 PM~13358903
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


No cream fillin???????


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 10:47 PM~13358933
> *No cream fillin???????
> *


:no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

downy can paint the white walls on. hear he getting good at it now. :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 22 2009, 10:52 PM~13358981
> *:no:
> *


Oh...aight....anything else senor G? :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 10:55 PM~13359004
> *downy can paint the white walls on.    hear he getting good at it now.  :ugh:
> *


Mechanic by day, valetman by night, n w/w painter on off time......,mayne..dats 1 talented young man.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 11:37 PM~13358088
> *my weekend buy oldies but goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 23 2009, 12:09 AM~13358490
> *what you know nothing about daytons so stfu and stay out of grown folk talk
> mr minicoopperjotodrivingpaid$300forasunroof little boy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 23 2009, 12:09 AM~13358490
> *what you know nothing about daytons so stfu and stay out of grown folk talk
> mr minicoopperjotodrivingpaid$300forasunroof little boy
> *


LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 22 2009, 10:55 PM~13359004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 08:45 AM~13360314
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


puro sentimental value carnal. :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13358088
> *my weekend buy oldies but goodies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2009, 06:25 AM~13360250
> *:cheesy:
> *


pm me again i have more wii games :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 10:19 AM~13361747
> *pm me again i have more wii games  :biggrin:
> *


Mayne...times is rough..***** slangin da wii wii.....:0:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2009, 10:57 AM~13352674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*two loc'd out g's going crazy..
*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 23 2009, 10:52 AM~13362050
> *:rofl:
> *


Das yo potna.....***** goes from freestyle king on fridays to american idol reject on saturdays.......mayne...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 10:27 AM~13361809
> *Mayne...times is rough..***** slangin da wii wii.....:0:
> *


never that... i came up on a few.. and they always sell..lol..


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 12:23 PM~13362364
> *Das yo potna.....***** goes from freestyle king on fridays to american idol reject on saturdays.......mayne...
> *


i believe it !!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 23 2009, 12:09 AM~13358490
> *what you know nothing about daytons so stfu and stay out of grown folk talk
> mr minicoopperjotodrivingpaid$300forasunroof little boy
> *


owned tha shit outcho yo shittybootieass


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: 39,000 damn henry i are the pinnacle of whoreness


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 23 2009, 02:16 PM~13363483
> *:uh: 39,000 damn henry i are the pinnacle of whoreness
> *


ssiiiiiccckkkkssstttt!!! :wave: 

most def correct.  :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2009, 09:48 PM~13357481
> *least i aint scared to take shots...
> *


nikka please all hiding and shit from taking a second round of shots.....and oh yeah i wasnt taking no bitch shots either.....that fucking glass was huge....


----------



## alexprz2001 (Jan 3, 2007)

5000 obo 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=463161


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 11:23 AM~13362364
> *Das yo potna.....***** goes from freestyle king on fridays to american idol reject on saturdays.......mayne...
> *


to whoopin' your ass on sunday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 01:31 PM~13363599
> *nikka please all hiding and shit from taking a second round of shots.....and oh yeah i wasnt taking no bitch shots either.....that fucking glass was huge....
> *


fool i was takin shots with my sister why you and big pimp were playing hip wrastle on the couch


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Just a lil sumtin sumtin!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 03:25 PM~13364121
> *fool i was takin shots with my sister why you and big pimp were playing hip wrastle on the couch
> *


nikka please


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 04:32 PM~13364205
> *Just a lil sumtin sumtin!
> 
> 
> ...


now that's a model. nice rides too.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2009, 03:35 PM~13364248
> *now that's a model.  nice rides too.
> *


si!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 23 2009, 03:24 PM~13364109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice rack huh? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 04:37 PM~13364289
> *si!
> *


las cochinas can't even touch that. model that is. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 03:37 PM~13364289
> *si!
> *


sup biggie.. you and puffy ready for saturday nite?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pics came out great homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 02:32 PM~13364205
> *Just a lil sumtin sumtin!
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne...dat 1st pic is da bidnizz!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 03:40 PM~13364335
> *pics came out great homie
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 03:39 PM~13364314
> *sup biggie.. you and puffy ready for saturday nite?
> *


already...had them cochinas all in love after i did that first song...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13364205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 03:45 PM~13364398
> *already...had them cochinas all in love after i did that first song...
> *


woah.. slow down there barry white.. exaggarrating a little..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 03:50 PM~13364471
> *woah.. slow down there barry white..    exaggarrating a little..
> *


ok ok ok maybe just a little


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13364205
> *Just a lil sumtin sumtin!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 02:32 PM~13364205
> *Just a lil sumtin sumtin!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 omg she for sale??? (and i dont mean the car)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2009, 04:00 PM~13364620
> *nice
> *


thats why you don't have your yukon. ain't tryin to say nothing, just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 04:24 PM~13364969
> *thats why you don't have your yukon.  ain't tryin to say nothing, just sayin' namsayin'
> *


  :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

money well spent!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13364205
> *Just a lil sumtin sumtin!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 23 2009, 07:25 AM~13360250
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 02:32 PM~13364205
> *Just a lil sumtin sumtin!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Kenny you wasn't B\S"n , that hoe was decent. Good pics.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Mar 23 2009, 04:30 PM~13365552
> *Damn Kenny you wasn't B\S"n , that hoe was decent. Good pics.
> *


dont talk about my future baby mama like that....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 05:38 PM~13365620
> *dont talk about my future baby mama like that....
> *


lmao!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 06:38 PM~13365620
> *dont talk about my future baby mama like that....
> *



you talkin bout irene?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 23 2009, 04:45 PM~13365670
> *you talkin bout irene?
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she cant have no more...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 23 2009, 05:38 PM~13365620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 04:38 PM~13365620
> *dont talk about my future baby mama like that....
> *


Just like a sucka fallin in love at first sight n shit...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 05:22 PM~13366111
> *Just like a sucka fallin in love at first sight n shit...
> *


ask firmelows about the bandana jots


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 02:32 PM~13364205
> *Just a lil sumtin sumtin!
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: uffin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 05:25 PM~13366146
> *ask firmelows about the bandana jots
> *


Fuck a bandana...u was a real g u woulda got her to pose wit da bewbs pokin out.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 23 2009, 05:27 PM~13365530
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 06:34 PM~13366235
> *Fuck a bandana...u was a real g u woulda got her to pose wit da bewbs pokin out.......
> *


he aint got that much game


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 05:34 PM~13366235
> *Fuck a bandana...u was a real g u woulda got her to pose wit da bewbs pokin out.......
> *


maybe i shoulda wore my "jacko" sunglasses and my puppy and pose with my homeboy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 05:56 PM~13366471
> *he aint got that much game
> *


If I woulda been in da pic wit a puppy he woulda definately got it......but he aint ready for all dat....I'm just sayin......... knowmsain


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 02:25 PM~13364121
> *fool i was takin shots with my sister why you and big pimp were playing hip wrastle on the couch*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

just askin whos single gating out there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 06:57 PM~13367259
> *just askin whos single gating out there
> *


deez nutzzzzz


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

I've been in hiding :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 08:58 PM~13367266
> *deez nutzzzzz
> *


cochino


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

for sale 22 inch rims and tires 6.5 inch lip with interchangeable chrome inserts.. tires and rims are new.. universal 5 lug pattern..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 07:00 PM~13367292
> *cochino
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 06:57 PM~13367259
> *just askin whos single gating out there
> *


hey you going to dallas homie


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 09:02 PM~13367329
> *:cheesy:
> *


what it do with tha street hoppers? or whos hoppin? not deez nutts :twak:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 23 2009, 09:03 PM~13367342
> *hey you going to dallas homie
> *


na! im going to get the cutty out again ! i been missin all the action!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 07:04 PM~13367352
> *what it do with tha street hoppers? or whos hoppin? not deez nutts :twak:
> *


i aint got nothing for u :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 06:57 PM~13367259
> *just askin whos single gating out there
> *


   out soon to give a visit to all the ones that once called me out :0 :0 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

so theres no hoppin?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 07:09 PM~13367403
> *   out soon to give a visit to all the ones that once called me out  :0  :0  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


no weight??? :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 09:09 PM~13367403
> *   out soon to give a visit to all the ones that once called me out  :0  :0  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


can i watch!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 07:05 PM~13367366
> *na! im going to get the cutty out again ! i been missin all the action!
> *


  , then u should roll by KROGER, an slick willies on wednesdays and sundays, sic s been clowning at there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 23 2009, 07:10 PM~13367426
> * , then u should roll by KROGER, an slick willies on wednesdays and sundays, sic s been clowning at there
> *


where??


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 09:10 PM~13367420
> *no weight???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 07:09 PM~13367403
> *   out soon to give a visit to all the ones that once called me out  :0  :0  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 07:11 PM~13367435
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


probably not


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 23 2009, 09:10 PM~13367426
> * , then u should roll by KROGER, an slick willies on wednesdays and sundays, sic s been clowning at there
> *


KOOL!!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 07:11 PM~13367431
> *where??
> *


richie in stinkydena :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 23 2009, 07:12 PM~13367457
> *richie in stinkydena :biggrin:
> *


ill roll through this wednesday and see if it is what u say it is :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 09:12 PM~13367445
> *probably not
> *


you scared!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 23 2009, 07:10 PM~13367420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si :cheesy: bucket on the works time to get m,y list out :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 09:14 PM~13367473
> *no weight on this one. its just a taste of whats comming up for magnificos
> 
> si  :cheesy: bucket on the works time to get m,y list out  :biggrin:
> *


i not in it im i? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Mar 23 2009, 07:13 PM~13367466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont make me inspect it :0 if that guy who u told me is building it i know exactly where to look :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 23 2009, 07:15 PM~13367489
> *i not in it im i? :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: let me check .............................................................................................................................






















nah you cool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 07:13 PM~13367464
> *ill roll through this wednesday and see if it is what u say it is  :biggrin:
> *


juz make sure u ready to run from place to place, cause cops r gona b chasing us around, like in L.A. ,EXCEPT WITHOUT THE HELICOPTERS :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 07:16 PM~13367503
> *dont make me inspect it  :0 if that guy who u told me is building it i know exactly where to look  :0
> *


nah i got sum comming before that one :happysad: but still a bucket on rusty chinas :tears: :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 23 2009, 07:18 PM~13367528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 baller talk


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 07:20 PM~13367556
> * :0  baller talk
> *


nah i dont have good credit  not eve a credit card only MEXICAN EXPRESS but the call the laws whe i try to use it :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 07:25 PM~13367630
> *nah i dont have good credit   not eve a credit card only MEXICAN EXPRESS but the call the laws whe i try to use it  :angry:
> *


even more of baller talk u only have cash :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 07:26 PM~13367659
> *even more of baller talk u only have cash  :0  :biggrin:
> *


coins and singles ask devious :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 07:01 PM~13366526
> *maybe i shoulda wore my "jacko" sunglasses and my puppy and pose with my homeboy
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 08:28 PM~13367693
> *coins and singles ask devious  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


this fool aint bullshyting.. paid me for a rim in quarters and dimes. wtf.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

was it this pic ya'll referring to? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 07:29 PM~13367709
> *this fool aint bullshyting..    paid me for  a rim in quarters and dimes.  wtf.
> *


still money you took my life savings :tears: :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 23 2009, 07:28 PM~13367693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 07:31 PM~13367724
> *was it this pic ya'll referring to?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmhuuu.....



Yeap dats me.......wata handsome young man........:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 07:35 PM~13367768
> *Mmmhuuu.....
> Yeap dats me.......wata handsome young man........:biggrin:
> *


if thats u that is gay.. if its not u its gay becuz u said he was handsome.. so either way ... ***** u gay!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jacko popped up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2009, 07:44 PM~13367872
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2009, 07:44 PM~13367872
> *:uh:
> *


pm me price on how much u would paint that chrome insert on the rims i posted white.... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 23 2009, 07:45 PM~13367893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post em up again!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 23 2009, 07:10 PM~13367426
> * , then u should roll by KROGER, an slick willies on wednesdays and sundays, sic s been clowning at there
> *


:yes:

wont be there weds tho... my kandy will be a lil too wet, knowatimsayin


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2009, 07:54 PM~13367979
> *hi fucker.
> post em up again!
> *


Hi!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 23 2009, 07:57 PM~13368013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 07:36 PM~13367780
> *if thats u that is gay.. if its not u its gay becuz u said he was handsome.. so either way ... ***** u gay!!!!
> *


hey.......................fuck u....... :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea, he gay!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2009, 08:00 PM~13368053
> *miss me!
> *


Never :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 23 2009, 04:38 PM~13365620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 08:02 PM~13368087
> *hey.......................fuck u....... :uh:
> *


ill pass poo poo packer :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13368134
> *Never  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup:
i wouldnt miss my black ass either


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2009, 08:09 PM~13368174
> *:thumbsup:
> i wouldnt miss my black ass either
> *


nobody would :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 08:10 PM~13368185
> *nobody would  :uh:
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

what time people hit up kroger on wed


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2009, 08:12 PM~13368214
> *
> *


jus kidding dont be sad :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Mar 23 2009, 08:13 PM~13368231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Darkness knows I Love him!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2009, 08:16 PM~13368287
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


bitch!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

NIX CUSTOMS :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 23 2009, 08:17 PM~13368300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



let me go shower.. got flake all over me.. look like a glittery black shadow


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2009, 08:23 PM~13368380
> *:ugh:
> 
> i know somwthing else you can love....
> ...


 :uh: oh no you didn't :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 23 2009, 09:18 PM~13368314
> *NIX CUSTOMS :wave:
> *



WASSUP STRANGER? :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 08:26 PM~13368427
> *WASSUP STRANGER? :biggrin:
> *


Not much! How you been?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HOUSTONEMADE
:uh: :uh: :uh: 








:yessad: :yessad: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13368440
> *Not much! How you been?
> *



GOOD JUST WAITING FOR THE NEXT SHOW.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 08:27 PM~13368445
> *HOUSTONEMADE
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


u gota trunk full of batteries n pumps............wat dat modafucka do????????????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 08:28 PM~13368460
> *GOOD JUST WAITING FOR THE NEXT SHOW.
> *


Me to! I just need to do a lil work on Medusa. It's been awhile.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SLICK IN THA HOUSE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 08:31 PM~13368508
> *u gota trunk full of batteries n pumps............wat dat modafucka do????????????? :0  :biggrin:
> *


nothing its a chipper :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 08:28 PM~13368460
> *GOOD JUST WAITING FOR THE NEXT SHOW.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 08:33 PM~13368539
> *nothing its a chipper  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 23 2009, 08:25 PM~13368418
> *:uh: oh no you didn't  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


hahah..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 09:34 PM~13368558
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



I MEANT "CAR" SHOW NOT SHOW "PALACE"..............................OK MAYBE I DID MEAN SHOW PALACE. :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:32 PM~13368531
> *SLICK IN THA HOUSE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATS UP HUERO??? RIDE LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 23 2009, 08:35 PM~13368574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 23 2009, 09:37 PM~13368599
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WHATS UP HUERO??? RIDE LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANX COUZIN. WHAT YALL BOYS UP TO ON THAT SIDE OF THE WORLD.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 08:39 PM~13368626
> *hpmie got the list now  :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


koo lemme no once hes gottem.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 08:40 PM~13368645
> *koo lemme no once hes gottem.....
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:40 PM~13368640
> *THANX COUZIN. WHAT YALL BOYS UP TO ON THAT SIDE OF THE WORLD.
> *


   JUS WORKN ON THE RIDES WAITING FOR A SHOW OR SOMEONE TO INVITE TO SHOW PALACE!!!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 09:31 PM~13367724
> *was it this pic ya'll referring to?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ragalaky and his chocolate de'lite


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 23 2009, 08:48 PM~13368742
> *    JUS WORKN ON THE RIDES WAITING FOR A SHOW OR SOMEONE TO INVITE TO SHOW PALACE!!!!  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


U just wanna go see Candy again...let's go!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 23 2009, 09:48 PM~13368742
> *    JUS WORKN ON THE RIDES WAITING FOR A SHOW OR SOMEONE TO INVITE TO SHOW PALACE!!!!  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:03 PM~13368924
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN? :biggrin:
> *


Can I get in wit my skinny jeans????? :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 11:07 PM~13368972
> *Can I get in wit my skinny jeans????? :cheesy: :happysad:
> *


nope :uh: 


































:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 22 2009, 10:29 PM~13358723
> *why didnt you buy the car?
> *


quit asking stupid ?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2009, 09:07 PM~13368987
> *nope :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Oh.....guess it might be dangerous to geta boner while wearing tight skinny jeans.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 09:12 PM~13369052
> *Oh.....guess it might be dangerous to geta boner while wearing tight skinny jeans.......
> *


44 for sale in classifieds....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 11:12 PM~13369052
> *Oh.....guess it might be dangerous to geta boner while wearing tight skinny jeans.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: puta!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13368445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry,that got my name on it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 09:20 PM~13369155
> *rustoleum on wheels did the trick huh?
> sorry,that got my name on it.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :happysad: still waitting on the other set :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u better act fast.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 10:22 PM~13369179
> *u better act fast.
> *


pm sent 

just aint paying not $300 like someone did.. for that raggidy ass one.. 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 09:15 PM~13369085
> *44 for sale in classifieds....
> *


Na...don't need a roof just need some stupid piece of metal ****** trying to sell for $250.....


Big pimp dats all u......do wat u do....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 10:23 PM~13369196
> *Na...don't need a roof just need some stupid piece of metal ****** trying to sell for $250.....
> Big pimp dats all u......do wat u do....
> *


sell me yours.. fk a piece of metal. i'll just use an ExpressMail box and duct tape.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 23 2009, 09:16 PM~13369095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: puta!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 09:24 PM~13369216
> *sell me yours.. fk a piece of metal. i'll just use an ExpressMail box and duct tape.
> *


Just buy dat one...mines already halfway installed.....then just lemme have dat piece of metal I need :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 09:15 PM~13369085
> *44 for sale in classifieds....
> *


Every1 goin crazy for da 44....thank god mine came wit it frm factory.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 10:28 PM~13369259
> *Just buy dat one...mines already halfway installed.....then just lemme have dat piece of metal I need :biggrin:
> *


might buy it. but if do.. no..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 09:29 PM~13369276
> *might buy it.  but if do..  no..
> *


Hmmm...I gota box of hotwings n a bucket of coronas dat beg to differ......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 09:32 PM~13369308
> *Hmmm...I gota box of hotwings n a bucket of coronas dat beg to differ......
> *


and 5 kareoke songs back to back lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 09:34 PM~13369335
> *and 5 kareoke songs back to back lol
> *


Shit...betta keep me away from da kareoke........I can sang!!!! :0: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 09:39 PM~13369394
> *Shit...betta keep me away from da kareoke........I can sang!!!! :0: :biggrin:
> *


i got 100 bucks says you and 713 wont get on stage.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2009, 09:50 PM~13369539
> *i got 100 bucks says you and 713 wont get on stage.
> *


Its a recession *****...don't tempt me.....I just don't think ya potna would be up to it......:0:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam...***** left and aint even reply....guess ill have to find another co singer....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 23 2009, 10:00 PM~13369697
> *Dam...***** left and aint even reply....guess ill have to find another co singer....
> *


i got u but dont bring that dog of urs.. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 23 2009, 10:32 PM~13369308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll match that.. to make it $200 


but hold up fool.. aint this the ***** that never paid up from last bet? just sayin' namsayin'. why should i put my money on table, if that ***** has history of welch'n on bets.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 11:12 PM~13369879
> *i got u but dont bring that dog of urs.. :cheesy:
> *


that ***** gonna come sing puppy love!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 22 2009, 09:37 PM~13358078
> *Lookin good  downy
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 23 2009, 11:28 PM~13370122
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


sup chochi


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 10:12 PM~13369879
> *i got u but dont bring that dog of urs.. :cheesy:
> *


Koo...plus dog stayed in south padre wit its owner .....:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 10:21 PM~13370015
> *real wings dont come out of a box.
> :uh:
> i'll match that.. to make it $200
> ...


Hattin...don't be gettin all inimidated and paranoid cuz ima come thru n knock u off da king of kareoke idol chair....:0:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 23 2009, 10:25 PM~13370078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: still gay


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

Q VO RAZA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Theirs a spot on the east side i have been hitting up on beltway 8 and wallisville. Theirs only trucks and ricers. Cops dont fuck with u. it will be cool to see some other lowriders out their besides me, oh and it goes down every Sunday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 24 2009, 02:25 AM~13371317
> *Theirs a spot on the east side i have been hitting up on beltway 8 and wallisville. Theirs only trucks and ricers. Cops dont fuck with u. it will be cool to see some other lowriders out their besides me, oh and it goes down every Sunday.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 23 2009, 09:50 PM~13369539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what time.. and which sunday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 23 2009, 11:22 PM~13369187
> *pm sent
> 
> just aint paying not $300 like someone did.. for that raggidy ass one..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 24 2009, 08:02 AM~13371995
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 08:28 AM~13372142
> *:uh:
> *


mornin sunshine...  


:ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 24 2009, 08:43 AM~13372236
> *mornin sunshine...
> :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 08:44 AM~13372246
> *
> *


you up early today....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 24 2009, 08:52 AM~13372294
> *you up early today....
> *


oh, i'm always UP namsayin'


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 08:55 AM~13372313
> *oh, i'm always UP  namsayin'
> *


 :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

bout ta jump in da booth, and spray some truth..knowatsayin!

kandy red turn heads....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 24 2009, 09:11 AM~13372404
> *bout ta jump in da  booth, and spray some truth..knowatsayin!
> 
> kandy red turn heads....
> *


 :uh: well go do your thing kandybaseman, just make sure you have enough paint in the can. :ugh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 23 2009, 07:13 PM~13367464
> *ill roll through this wednesday and see if it is what u say it is  :biggrin:
> *


damn mr.mia him self.....ur not on punishment no more r wut..... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what up H-town!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Mar 24 2009, 08:40 AM~13372635
> *damn mr.mia him self.....ur not on punishment no more r wut..... :biggrin:
> *


u still stealin money from lil members?? lol.. what up essay??? :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 24 2009, 08:24 AM~13372504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha,, got em :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

*attention ....

southside customs will be takin the big bitch 18 wheeler hauler to dallas for the wego show on the 5th..

we got 3 spots left.. andbody wanna take their ride.. holla at us.. pm me for details and price..*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 09:50 AM~13373254
> *u still stealin money from lil members?? lol.. what up essay??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 don't let chuk find out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 09:50 AM~13373254
> *u still stealin money from lil members?? lol.. what up essay??? :biggrin:
> *


Ha..owned....shit tell dat ***** let me hold some of dat money!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 24 2009, 11:55 AM~13373823
> *naw *****.. i spray the real deal...
> this  bitch is flawless..no runs, no stripes :biggrin:
> 
> ...


You using the IWATA for base as well or just clear?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 24 2009, 12:24 PM~13374713
> *You using the IWATA for base as well or just clear?
> *


Whatever they sell at walmart....dats wat he using.......:biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Mar 24 2009, 12:24 PM~13374713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. rustoleum


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Mar 24 2009, 11:20 AM~13374023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

still got 22s for sale...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Come out and support me & my roller derby team! Get your lolo's washed by some tatted up, hot roller derby girls!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 24 2009, 03:29 PM~13375912
> *Come out and support me & my roller derby team! Get your lolo's washed by some tatted up, hot roller derby girls!
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 01:26 PM~13374755
> *Whatever they sell at walmart....dats wat he using.......:biggrin:
> *


rattle can candy.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 03:44 PM~13376023
> *:ugh:
> *


she looks better then a 5 :ugh: ...im just saying


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 02:44 PM~13376023
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: DON'T BE SCARED!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 24 2009, 03:46 PM~13376038
> *she looks better then a 5 :ugh: ...im just saying
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 24 2009, 03:47 PM~13376043
> *:uh: DON'T BE SCARED!
> *


if i did it.. i'd have to let her wear the ski maskin.. namsayin'


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 02:47 PM~13376051
> *:ugh:
> *



YOU KNOW YOU WANNA GO! I WON'T TELL ANGEL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 24 2009, 03:49 PM~13376067
> *YOU KNOW YOU WANNA GO! I WON'T TELL ANGEL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 02:53 PM~13376105
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 24 2009, 02:29 PM~13375912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never that....real deal hok over here...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

firmelows remember this dude


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 04:13 PM~13376313
> *firmelows remember this dude
> 
> 
> ...


lmao talking bout gene?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 24 2009, 03:15 PM~13376321
> *lmao talking bout gene?
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 04:13 PM~13376313
> *firmelows remember this dude
> 
> 
> ...


hellified gangsta lean... name of group "2 & a half white boys.." mayne..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 03:24 PM~13376418
> *hellified gangsta lean...  name of group "2  & a half white boys.."  mayne..
> *


all 3 of us are half and half so call it 1.5 mexicans or white


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 04:31 PM~13376488
> *all 3 of us are half and half so call it 1.5 mexicans or white
> *


not catchy enough. never work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 03:34 PM~13376514
> *not catchy enough.  never work
> *


no pics of u, no one cared.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 04:36 PM~13376534
> *no pics of u, no one cared.
> *


wow!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 04:36 PM~13376534
> *no pics of u, no one cared.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 03:36 PM~13376534
> *no pics of u, no one cared.
> *


He fat...wat u expect...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 24 2009, 04:09 PM~13376277
> *i might stop by... if im not workin
> never that....real deal hok over here...
> *


cant beat bedliner :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 03:45 PM~13376615
> *:tears:
> *


Don't cry. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 24 2009, 05:18 PM~13376953
> *Don't cry.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2009, 06:05 PM~13377375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]***** said he befriended hrny.. 


what a ***



:roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 07:28 PM~13377600
> *[email protected]***** said he befriended hrny..
> *



:uh: you like how I use them "big words" big boy :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2009, 05:30 PM~13377619
> *:uh:  you like how I use them "big words" big boy  :biggrin:
> *


Wow...2 post without being edited..........good job son!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 07:57 PM~13377929
> *Wow...2 post without being edited..........good job son!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 06:16 PM~13378199
> *
> *


Officially washed up??? :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WELL WELL, DA BIGGEST BRIDGE IN DA WORLD COLLAPSED TODAY WAT ELSE CAN HATTERZ SAY!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 06:18 PM~13378210
> *Officially washed up??? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 08:41 PM~13378477
> *WELL WELL, DA BIGGEST BRIDGE IN DA WORLD COLLAPSED TODAY WAT ELSE CAN HATTERZ SAY!!!!!
> *


 
:ugh: you :loco: Tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2009, 08:45 PM~13378515
> *:ugh: you :loco: Tony
> *


WAT UP HOMIE..... WATS NEW IN HATTER TOWN??? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Mar 24 2009, 06:44 PM~13378512
> *:0
> *


Sup *****...heard u just boughta cadillac AND THREW SOME DEEZZ ON DAT BITCH!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 08:46 PM~13378527
> *WAT UP HOMIE..... WATS NEW IN HATTER TOWN??? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: 

you, boiler & the rest of the H-town team getting ready to show them Dallas boys on April 5th what Houston has to offer?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 05:24 PM~13376418
> *hellified gangsta lean...  name of group "2  & a half white boys.."  mayne..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl :


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 05:31 PM~13376488
> *all 3 of us are half and half so call it 1.5 mexicans or white
> *


OR MAYBE A MUT????? :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 11:50 AM~13373254
> *u still stealin money from lil members?? lol.. what up essay??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 24 2009, 06:18 PM~13378210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 24 2009, 12:57 PM~13373846
> *<span style='color:blue'>HABLAME WUEY!!!! *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Mar 24 2009, 02:50 AM~13371194
> *  Q VO RAZA
> *


QUE ROLLO CHOLO, QUE PLANES PARA EASTER?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

still got blue nosed pit and 22z for sale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 06:56 PM~13378652
> *yep no more lowriding for me
> 
> *


No more lowridin....***** u aint been lowridin......lol :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13378699
> *No more lowridin....***** u aint been lowridin......lol :biggrin:
> *


yea u either... u been on padre island posing with queers and lap dogs :uh: :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:01 PM~13378710
> *yea u either... u been on padre island posing with queers and lap dogs :uh:  :0
> *


***** dat was like 4 years ago.....so quit hattin......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 07:04 PM~13378759
> ****** dat was like 4 years ago.....so quit hattin......
> *


quit being gay :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 06:01 PM~13378710
> *yea u either... u been on padre island posing with queers and lap dogs :uh:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 06:59 PM~13378693
> *still got blue nosed pit and 22z for sale
> *


THEY STILL MAKING 22S :biggrin: ..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 07:06 PM~13378781
> *THEY STILL MAKING 22S :biggrin: ..
> *


yep for us poor people...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

BOLA DE PUTOS YA LLEGO SU PADRE!.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 09:06 PM~13378781
> *THEY STILL MAKING 22S :biggrin: ..
> *


I GUESS ITS TIME TO MOVE ON UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 24 2009, 09:07 PM~13378796
> *BOLA DE PUTOS YA LLEGO SU PADRE!.
> *



:uh: where you been @ homie :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:05 PM~13378769
> *quit being gay  :uh:
> *


:ugh: dats it I'm tellin about ur business text messages ....:0:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2009, 06:50 PM~13378590
> *:dunno:
> 
> you, boiler & the rest of the H-town team getting ready to show them Dallas boys on April 5th what Houston has to offer?
> *


im working on it homie  , maybe we can get sum love in dallas, too many haterz here :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 07:08 PM~13378813
> *I GUESS ITS TIME TO MOVE ON UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


nope going back to stock... fuck big rims


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 24 2009, 07:07 PM~13378796
> *BOLA DE PUTOS YA LLEGO SU PADRE!.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 07:08 PM~13378827
> *:ugh: dats it I'm tellin about ur business text messages ....:0:
> *


 :uh: fuckin snitch.. u putting urself in the snitch65 category


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:09 PM~13378832
> *nope going back to stock... fuck big rims
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , yeah fuck big rims, i use them on wk days, 14's on wknds


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 07:11 PM~13378863
> *:0  :0  :0 , yeah fuck big rims, i use them on wk days, 14's on wknds
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13378846
> *:uh: fuckin snitch.. u putting urself in the snitch65 category
> *


:0:  :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2009, 08:03 PM~13368091
> *switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 09:08 PM~13378830
> *im working on it homie  , maybe we can get sum love in dallas, too many haterz here :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 06:53 PM~13378618
> *OR MAYBE A MUT????? :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


u comin saturday or what?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 09:08 PM~13378830
> *im working on it homie  , maybe we can get sum love in dallas, too many haterz here :biggrin:*


 :biggrin: THATS TRUE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:01 PM~13378710
> *yea u either... u been on padre island posing with queers and lap dogs :uh:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 09:14 PM~13378907
> *u comin saturday or what?
> *


WE'LL SEE HOMIE, IM TRYING TO GET HOPPER READY FOR DALLAS. ILL LET U KNOW.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Mar 24 2009, 07:21 PM~13378997
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 09:09 PM~13378842
> *:twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :buttkick:
> *


QUE VIOLENTO ERES WUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 24 2009, 03:55 PM~13376709
> *cant beat bedliner :0
> *




da fuck you mean lil *****!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 07:22 PM~13379005
> *WE'LL SEE HOMIE, IM TRYING TO GET HOPPER READY FOR DALLAS. ILL LET U KNOW.....
> *


thats code language for NO


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:24 PM~13379032
> *
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2009, 06:08 PM~13378823
> *:uh:  where you been @ homie  :biggrin:
> *


chillin bro, enjoyin tha moment.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Mar 24 2009, 07:26 PM~13379057
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 09:26 PM~13379055
> *thats code language for NO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*

*APRIL 5TH ..ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403

APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON 
LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

***********PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

JULY 26TH ..EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

AUGUST 9TH ..PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

AUGUST ???.. KRAZY TOYZ CAR SHOW @ NORTHLINE HCC
CONTACT... DAVID 281 914 1637*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:28 PM~13379082
> *
> *


  :nono: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Mar 24 2009, 07:31 PM~13379127
> *  :nono:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im going to off topic and tell rev. chuck u stealin the church's money :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so whats up.. we still ridin to g-town this weekend..
and cali, you black bitch.. when you bringin la magnum so i can paint that shit, on them rims


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 07:34 PM~13379151
> *so whats up.. we still ridin to g-town this weekend..
> and cali, you black bitch.. when you bringin la magnum so i can paint that shit, on them rims
> *


its barack o'magnum now... and ill bring it when its not raining....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:32 PM~13379135
> *im going to off topic and tell rev. chuck u stealin the church's money  :cheesy:
> *


Ol robin hood ass *****....takin from da broker...to give to da broke.... lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:35 PM~13379163
> *its barack o'magnum now... and ill bring it when its not raining....
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON 
LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

***** THIS IS AN OPEN INVATION TO ALL HOUSTON LOWRIDERS WHO WOULD LIKE TO BE A PART OF THIS EVENT**** 
YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BE APART OF THE HLC TO DISPLAY YOUR RIDE..CONTACT ME OR JOE FOR MORE INFO*
 

THERE WILL BE AN EGG HUNT FOR THE KIDS, FREE HOT DOGS AND DRINKS ALL DAY...

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM LAST YR...  
*THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL, YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND 97.9 THE BOX TEAMED UP THIS YR TO BRING THE ANNUAL EASTER EGG HUNT AT MACGREGOR PARK FOR ALL THE KIDS..HER SOME OF THE PICS FROM THAT DAY*


































Yahoo Youth Group founder LJ WOODER and HLC founder GOOFY HERNANDEZ


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 07:32 PM~13379135
> *im going to off topic and tell rev. chuck u stealin the church's money  :cheesy:
> *


he been mia too......wuts really goin on :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 08:26 PM~13379055
> *thats code language for NO
> *


learned that hard way this weekend huh? :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 09:34 PM~13379151
> *so whats up.. we still ridin to g-town this weekend..
> and cali, you black bitch.. when you bringin la magnum so i can paint that shit, on them rims
> *


  !!!!!!!!!!!!!im ready lets do this homie...............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 24 2009, 07:35 PM~13379163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanted to go last year, but i didnt hear about it till it was already over 

ill be there this year.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 07:40 PM~13379234
> * !!!!!!!!!!!!!im ready lets do this homie...............
> *


ill be ready once my belly dries


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 07:43 PM~13379290
> *ugh.. hurr up while i got the empty space in shop.. about to throw my bucket back in there
> wanted to go last year, but i didnt hear about it till it was already over
> 
> ...


  ITS AN OPEN INVITE...CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO HOMIE..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 07:44 PM~13379306
> *ill be ready once my belly dries
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 09:44 PM~13379306
> *ill be ready once my belly dries
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 07:49 PM~13379397
> *:0  :0
> *


sike im lyin.. aint painting that shit, bitch be lucky if i pull a lonestar and resto that hoe..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 24 2009, 07:36 PM~13379178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 07:51 PM~13379432
> *sike im lyin.. aint painting that shit, bitch be lucky if i pull a lonestar and resto that hoe..
> *


fck it, paint it, and put them side patterns , they look mucho bueno :yes: :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 09:58 PM~13379557
> *fck it, paint it, and put them side patterns , they look mucho bueno :yes:  :yes:
> *


WHERES SAUL?????  :dunno: :biggrin: MILAGRO QUE NO ANDA AQUI....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 07:58 PM~13379557
> *fck it, paint it, and put them side patterns , they look mucho bueno :yes:  :yes:
> *


maybe one day if i decied to go fullshow with it


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 10:00 PM~13379578
> *WHERES SAUL?????   :dunno:  :biggrin: MILAGRO QUE NO ANDA AQUI....
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 08:00 PM~13379578
> *WHERES SAUL?????   :dunno:  :biggrin: MILAGRO QUE NO ANDA AQUI....
> *


No shit, he must b taking ANTILAYITLOW medicine, porque ya no lo sacaban de aqui :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 24 2009, 10:46 PM~13380181
> *
> *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

SIC 713- It goes down any Sunday And it starts around 8:30, I roll with BONAFIDE so u might know some of them


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 24 2009, 08:54 PM~13380285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13379046
> *
> 
> da fuck you mean lil *****!
> *


heard some one is waiting to put that in their trunk


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:10 PM~13380522
> *:uh:
> *


DRIVERS SEAT OF A LAC!!
:uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 24 2009, 09:15 PM~13380597
> *DRIVERS SEAT OF A LAC!!
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 24 2009, 09:15 PM~13380597
> *DRIVERS SEAT OF A LAC!!
> :uh:
> *


Well it does only have da drivers seat left in it......:dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13380685
> *
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:18 PM~13380639
> *Well it does only have da drivers seat left in it......:dunno:
> *


that about sums it up...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 24 2009, 11:03 PM~13380417
> *SIC 713- It goes down any Sunday And it starts around 8:30, I roll with BONAFIDE so u might know some of them
> *


 :dunno: didnt know that club was still around! IS THE CLUB FROM CALIFORNIA??? :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2009, 10:09 PM~13379700
> *No shit, he must b taking ANTILAYITLOW medicine, porque ya no lo sacaban de aqui :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2009, 10:08 PM~13379679
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 24 2009, 08:54 PM~13380285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 24 2009, 09:28 PM~13380794
> *that about sums it up...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos+Mar 24 2009, 09:03 PM~13380417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm ok.. dont know what the fuck you talkin about...
but yeah!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 10:41 PM~13380970
> *cool.. might hit it p this sunday then..
> ummm ok.. dont know what the fuck you talkin about...
> but yeah!
> *


doesnt matter because that wasn't intended for you, but that shit is gay as fuck tho


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam houston rockets!!!! Makin my blood pressure rise :angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. ya'll ****** blowing up my phone with text messages.. imma just put it out right here.. yes i said it.. and i'll say it again..i say what the fk i want, when i want, to anybody i want.. and dont give a fk about what he wants. and tell that ***** stop filing hurt feelings report via text message. cause i'm at home chillin' smoking some reds in my draws if he wanna come act like a fk'n man.. he knows where fk i live. 



just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 24 2009, 09:43 PM~13380992
> *doesnt matter because that wasn't intended for you, but that shit is gay as fuck tho
> *


yea, but you throwin out there talkin shit about my shop..
so it is intended for me..

so youll rather see a car with a rusted spray painted trunk, or a ride with some clean black bed liner and painted rack?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 11:48 PM~13381070
> *ok.. ya'll ****** blowing up my phone with text messages.. imma just put it out right here..  yes i said it.. and i'll say it again..i say what the fk i want, when i want, to anybody i want..  and dont give a fk about what he wants.  and tell that ***** stop filing hurt feelings report via text message.    cause i'm at home chillin' smoking some reds in my draws if he wanna come act like a fk'n man..  he knows where fk i live.
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


DAMN!!!! ***** ALWAYS FIGHTING..... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 09:48 PM~13381070
> *ok.. ya'll ****** blowing up my phone with text messages.. imma just put it out right here..  yes i said it.. and i'll say it again..i say what the fk i want, when i want, to anybody i want..  and dont give a fk about what he wants.  and tell that ***** stop filing hurt feelings report via text message.    cause i'm at home chillin' smoking some reds in my draws if he wanna come act like a fk'n man..  he knows where fk i live.
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


Spill da beans wa happened..........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 10:51 PM~13381100
> *yea, but you throwin out there talkin shit about my shop..
> so it is intended for me..
> 
> ...


 :uh: when was i talking shit about your shop?

rust spray p[ainted black because it will be smother and the rust wont be seen so it doesnt matter


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 24 2009, 09:53 PM~13381138
> *:uh:  when was i talking shit about your shop?
> 
> rust spray p[ainted black because it will be smother and the rust wont be seen so it doesnt matter
> *


your lil comment was sneak dissin..
but anyways...

we will stick to puttin out clean set-ups with our liner in the trunk.. we dont want a quality set-up with a rusted spray painted trunk..
getyamindcorrect lil *****..

before you get chin checked


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

cool


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 10:58 PM~13381218
> *your lil comment was sneak dissin..
> but anyways...
> 
> ...


and like i said that comment wasnt for any shop it was for someone and im not a ***** hence the name that ends with the O


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 10:55 PM~13381167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reds superpumps. different end caps though. probably cause reds ones had a pos plastic endcap.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 09:58 PM~13381218
> *your lil comment was sneak dissin..
> but anyways...
> 
> ...


I believer midget boys comment was made for bigpimps car waitin for bedliner at marcs...not roberts southside shop......



Plus midget boy aint shit wrong wit liner in da trunk......if u had switches u would know.....



Now yall ladies can stfu.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 24 2009, 10:01 PM~13381275
> *and like i said that comment wasnt for any shop it was for someone and im not a ***** hence the name that ends with the O
> *


 :angry: :uh: niggabertho


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 24 2009, 10:58 PM~13381218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh..mayne..here we go..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 24 2009, 10:03 PM~13381300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright coach!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 10:04 PM~13381336
> *oh..mayne..here we go..
> 
> 
> ...


im not about to get started on this cat.. he just another ***** runnin his mouth that aint got shit.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 11:04 PM~13381321
> *:angry:  :uh: niggabertho
> *


 :0 thats a bad word
i got put in mykawa for saying *****


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:03 PM~13381310
> *I believer midget boys comment was made for bigpimps car waitin for bedliner at marcs...not roberts southside shop......
> Plus midget boy aint shit wrong wit liner in da trunk......if u had switches u would know.....
> Now yall ladies can stfu.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, 713Lowriderboy, *$moneymaker$*, PhatBoysTattoos

moneymaker.. i need your number..

need my front windsheld taken care of...
i might by a new one.. hit me up tommorow or wheneva..
832 372 0874


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 11:06 PM~13381370
> *im not about to get started on this cat.. he just another ***** runnin his mouth that aint got shit.
> *


oh, you gonna bitch out cause of that little *****? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 10:05 PM~13381356
> *yea we just re did the set-up.. and added a bridge..
> 
> racks were a peice of shit and broke apart
> ...


No problem blacky....:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 24 2009, 10:08 PM~13381400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
my metrosexual friend.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:03 PM~13381310
> *I believer midget boys comment was made for bigpimps car waitin for bedliner at marcs...not roberts southside shop......
> Plus midget boy aint shit wrong wit liner in da trunk......if u had switches u would know.....
> Now yall ladies can stfu.
> *


yup, nothing wrong with bedliner in trunk.. esp custom colored. just sayin' namsayin'.. 

dunno why that lil hoe poppin in over there being nosey about my shit anyway.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 11:11 PM~13381452
> *no.. im a go to sleep.. need my rest so i can finish painting my car..
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


what a pussy, you gonna let that little bitch punk you. mayne.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 11:11 PM~13381452
> *no.. im a go to sleep.. need my rest so i can finish painting my car..
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trunk liner is cool with me, its oil resistant.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 10:11 PM~13381464
> *yup, nothing wrong with bedliner in trunk..  esp custom colored.  just sayin' namsayin'..
> 
> dunno why that lil hoe poppin in over there being nosey about my shit anyway.
> *


Oh yea ur welcome for dat fruity colurful trunk liner hook up from my uncle......



If any body need some my uncle can make bedliner in whatever color u need


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13381503
> *:rofl:
> *


Da fuck u laffin at 38inches of joy??? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 24 2009, 10:12 PM~13381487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got a lil homie that came by shop yesterday.. ****** dad works for someplace.. they make liner in all colors too..
told that foo bring me a bucket and ill work on ya car.. lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:17 PM~13381565
> *Da fuck u laffin at 38inches of joy??? :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 10:19 PM~13381588
> *:yes:
> got a lil homie that came by shop yesterday.. ****** dad works for someplace.. they make liner in all colors too..
> told that foo bring me a bucket and ill work on ya car.. lol
> *


Shit there ya go.....can't knock da hustle...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 10:20 PM~13381612
> *Shit there ya go.....can't knock da hustle...
> *


yep, i gotta redo mine in the elco.. since i been puttin all kinds of shit back there...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

38 inches of joy lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 24 2009, 10:20 PM~13381603
> *:uh:
> *


Wat I gave u too much credit???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2009, 11:22 PM~13381643
> *38 inches of joy lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:23 PM~13381646
> *Wat I gave u too much credit???
> *


not enough or too much doesnt matter. it wasnt funny


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 24 2009, 10:25 PM~13381671
> *not enough or too much doesnt matter. it wasnt funny
> *


:niggapleaze:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 11:31 PM~13381751
> *:niggapleaze:
> *


sounds like some 713lowriderboy would say, something a *** would say


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 12:32 AM~13381769
> *sounds like some 713lowriderboy would say, something a *** would say
> *


 Fuck you mini cooper driving paid too much for a sunroof 4'8 ft lil shit I ain't said nothing & you wanna bring me into this mess pinche *******


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 24 2009, 10:32 PM~13381769
> *sounds like some 713lowriderboy would say, something a *** would say
> *


U callin me a ***??























U drive a minipooper........end of conversation.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2009, 12:34 AM~13381804
> *Fuck you mini cooper driving paid too much for a sunroof 4'8 ft lil shit I ain't said nothing & you wanna bring me into this mess pinche *******
> 
> This post has been edited by 713Lowriderboy: Today, 10:36 PM
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2009, 12:38 AM~13381856
> *:loco:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2009, 11:34 PM~13381804
> *Fuck you mini cooper driving paid too much for a sunroof 4'8 ft lil shit I ain't said nothing & you wanna bring me into this mess  pinche *******
> *


lame thats been said over and over come back with something new and who gives a fuck if you havent siad nothing, i was just using you asn an example


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 12:41 AM~13381896
> *lame thats been said over and over come back with something new and who gives a fuck if you havent asn* an example
> [/b]


por favor, education comes first.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2009, 12:42 AM~13381909
> *por favor, education comes first.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Damn, even your own papi makes fun of you...that's sad


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2009, 11:46 PM~13381964
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Damn, even your own papi makes fun of you...that's sad
> *


shut the fuck up and go whine about how school is too much money and how you cant fix up that imported truck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2009, 12:46 AM~13381964
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Damn, even your own papi makes fun of you...that's sad
> *


please don't edit this shit


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 24 2009, 11:48 PM~13381987
> *please don't edit this shit
> *


LOL


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

& what are you going to say next Roberto *"Oh good job on not editing your post"*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 12:48 AM~13381984
> *shut the fuck up and go whine about how school is too much money and how you cant fix up that imported truck
> *












Education is important


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2009, 11:49 PM~13382001
> *& what are you going to say next Roberto "Oh good job on not editing your post"
> 
> 
> ...


nah i was going to say why you have a pic of a car that isnt your on your avy and i think i seen that bitch at mesa rd


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2009, 12:48 AM~13381987
> *please don't edit this shit
> *




:werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 24 2009, 11:42 PM~13381909
> *por favor, education comes first.
> *


maybe he could afford school and books, if you didn't sell him a $300 sunroof..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 25 2009, 01:04 AM~13382155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2009, 12:12 AM~13382216
> *Apparently an education aint doing him any good
> *


layitlow aint a fucken business and its nothing doing shit for me so i dont care for spell check or editing posts


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 01:14 AM~13382225
> *layitlow aint a fucken business and its nothing doing shit for me so i dont care for spell check or editing posts
> *


nice grammar skills queer


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2009, 12:17 AM~13382249
> *nice grammar skills queer
> *


coming from the *** that has 3 words as 1 in his name


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 01:22 AM~13382277
> *coming from the *** that has 3 words as 1 in his name
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2009, 12:25 AM~13382298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: dont know that **** name, but i know the bottom one is captain america not capt'n obvious


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 01:27 AM~13382307
> *:uh:  dont know that **** name, but i know the bottom one is captain america not capt'n obvious
> *


*NO SHIT* :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2009, 12:33 AM~13382347
> *NO SHIT  :uh:
> *


then why did you post that fucken moron?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 01:34 AM~13382351
> *then why did you post that fucken moron?
> *



It was on photobucket you dumb ass, you wanna bitch to someone bitch to the person that created it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2009, 12:37 AM~13382373
> *It was on photobucket you dumb ass,  you wanna bitch to someone bitch to the person that created it
> *


your the one that posted that shit not the idiot that created it :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> QUE ROLLO CHOLO, QUE PLANES PARA EASTER?
> [/qNOTHING HOMIE LET ME KNOW Q QUIEREN HACER DONDE ANDA EL CHOCHI O Q ROLLO AY ME SALUDAS AL ROBERTH


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2009, 12:42 AM~13381909
> *por favor, education comes first.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2009, 12:42 AM~13382388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


went to bed to dream of hrny huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 07:30 AM~13383081
> *went to bed to dream of hrny huh?
> *


 :ugh: :twak: :buttkick: 

SHUT THE HELL UP DANNY!!! :thumbsdown:

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 01:04 AM~13382155
> *maybe he could afford school and books, if you didn't sell him a $300 sunroof..
> *


  








:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 25 2009, 08:17 AM~13383025
> *x2
> *


/\/\/\
Proud of you mijo. :tears: 


don't forget the house warming party. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2009, 07:34 AM~13383101
> *:ugh:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> SHUT THE HELL UP DANNY!!!  :thumbsdown:
> ...


stop calling me by my gov't slave name already. damn


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

713lowriderboy must have got butt hurt, and complained, about the whole "getting PM 0wn3d/he befriended hrny" cause the thread about hrny is deleted from off topic. what a ***.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 25 2009, 07:54 AM~13383232
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 08:55 AM~13383234
> *713lowriderboy must have got butt hurt, and complained,  about the whole "getting PM 0wn3d/he befriended hrny"  cause the thread about hrny is deleted from off topic.  what a ***.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

713lowriderboy just got SnItch0wn3d


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 24 2009, 10:41 PM~13381896
> *lame thats been said over and over come back with something new and who gives a fuck if you havent siad nothing, i was just using you asn an example
> *



Not defending the run and tell kid, but technically he can spell........he just has a bad case of Dyslexia


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 07:46 AM~13383168
> *stop calling me by my gov't slave name already.   damn
> *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 24 2009, 11:49 PM~13381996
> *LOL
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Mar 25 2009, 08:05 AM~13383267
> *Not defending the run and tell kid, but technically he can spell........he just has a bad case of Dyslexia
> *


i dont know how to type


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 24 2009, 10:46 PM~13381036
> *Dam houston rockets!!!! Makin my blood pressure rise :angry:
> *


glad i didnt stay up and watch it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 07:55 AM~13383234
> *713lowriderboy must have got butt hurt, and complained,  about the whole "getting PM 0wn3d/he befriended hrny"  cause the thread about hrny is deleted from off topic.  what a ***.
> *


yup, his a *** and a pussy, he seems to get butt hurt real quick



> *what I ment is are you happy now tough guy that u got me to show you what I got
> 
> suppose you want me to give you a cookie for making me give in :uh:
> 
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mayne.....a whole week off and I don't have to use my vacation and I still get payed .......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://houston.craigslist.org/trd/1069099086.html


A check it out looks like mr mikey yu needs a lil help at his l1 certified hydraulic shop.........:0: streetshow llegale wey....he might teach u them protective coating secrets :0:!!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 07:35 AM~13383440
> *yup, his a *** and a pussy, he seems to get butt hurt real quick
> *



Ok I take my post back.......run and tell kid can't spell!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2009, 07:32 AM~13383416
> *glad i didnt stay up and watch it.
> *


Yeap....good game... got close but u know utah always owns our ass ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 25 2009, 07:41 AM~13383479
> *mayne.....a whole week off and I don't have to use my vacation and I still get payed .......
> *


Dam obama helpin out his folks :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 08:54 AM~13383590
> *Yeap....good game... got close but u know utah always owns our ass ...
> *


Sucks. And San Antonio won last night too. :nosad: 

Sunday was a good game tho.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 09:02 AM~13383648
> *Dam obama helpin out his folks :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 09:35 AM~13383440
> *yup, his a *** and a pussy, he seems to get butt hurt real quick
> *


you two need to box it out and get it over with. I got $100.00 on the editing guy.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 25 2009, 08:08 AM~13383683
> *Sucks. And San Antonio won last night too. :nosad:
> 
> Sunday was a good game tho.
> *


Yea all 3 teams have ruff schedules comin up...mostly road games....san antonio got it pretty ruf so hopefully we can score dat home court for da playoffs


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 09:16 AM~13383761
> *Yea all 3 teams have ruff schedules comin up...mostly road games....san antonio got it pretty ruf so hopefully we can score dat home court for da playoffs
> *


Yea...hopefully. :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 25 2009, 10:16 AM~13383760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 09:35 AM~13383440
> *yup, his a *** and a pussy, he seems to get butt hurt real quick
> *


Fuck you mayne, went to bed...ain't got time to sit & argue with you


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 08:55 AM~13383234
> *713lowriderboy must have got butt hurt, and complained,  about the whole "getting PM 0wn3d/he befriended hrny"   cause the thread about hrny is deleted from off topic.  what a ***.
> *



:uh: yeah, I got :tears: & complained to have the topic deleted


yeah right :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 08:30 AM~13383081
> *went to bed to dream of hrny huh?
> *



:no:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2009, 09:40 AM~13383965
> *Fuck you mayne, went to bed...ain't got time to sit & argue with you
> *


whats the world coming to


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

wet paint drippin, wet wet paint drippin...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 25 2009, 09:48 AM~13384573
> *wet paint drippin, wet wet paint drippin...
> *


Drips are no bueno for la raza....:uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 09:57 AM~13384637
> *Drips are no bueno for la raza....:uh:
> *


if you dont drip it, means you didnt put enough on it..

naw im shootin some clear.. got a lil run, but it aint nothing that cant be fixed with a lil sand paper..

speakin of paper, i need some ,cuz im bout to shit on these ******


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 08:42 AM~13383485
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/trd/1062147593.html
> A check it out looks like mr mikey yu needs a lil help at his l1 certified hydraulic shop.........:0: streetshow llegale wey....he might teach u them protective coating secrets :0:!!!
> *


thats not mikey yu.. mikey yu at midtown auto repair.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 10:09 AM~13384758
> *thats not mikey yu..  mikey yu at midtown auto repair.
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/trd/1069099086.html

Oops my bad there u go.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 07:42 AM~13383485
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/trd/1069099086.html
> A check it out looks like mr mikey yu needs a lil help at his l1 certified hydraulic shop.........:0: streetshow llegale wey....he might teach u them protective coating secrets :0:!!!
> *


Fixxeded it....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 25 2009, 09:41 AM~13383479
> *mayne.....a whole week off and I don't have to use my vacation and I still get payed .......
> *


so who dick did you suck to get that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 11:24 AM~13384902
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/trd/1069099086.html
> 
> Oops my bad there u go.
> *


go apply. i can put in good word for you, since i'm his lowrider friend. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 12:46 PM~13386169
> *go apply.    i can put in good word for you, since i'm his lowrider friend.  :biggrin:
> *


But I'm not mikey yu L1 certified????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 01:52 PM~13386231
> *But I'm not mikey yu L1 certified????
> *


well, you never really been qualified to do shit b4..and that didn't stop you.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 25 2009, 02:07 PM~13386368
> *
> *


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any one got some all chrome 13s 4 sale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 12:53 PM~13386239
> *well, you never really been qualified to do shit b4..and that didn't stop you.
> *


:uh:....qualified to put my foot up yo ass sirchunksalot!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 25 2009, 02:15 PM~13385907
> *so who dick did you suck to get that  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA MAMA'S


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Devious Sixty8 I know your in this topic all hidden! What are you doing?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 25 2009, 05:33 PM~13387776
> *Devious Sixty8 I know your in this topic all hidden! What are you doing?
> *


:roflmao: thighmaster :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 25 2009, 03:36 PM~13387807
> *:roflmao: thighmaster :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 25 2009, 05:38 PM~13387820
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 25 2009, 04:33 PM~13387776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he still mad i make fun of his pamela anderson mural.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 05:40 PM~13387835
> *nothing
> he still mad i make fun of his pamela anderson mural.
> *


yea that was the first time i got my shit painted.....saw tha 68 yesterday the rust on the hood almost looks like the shit on the back of yo neck....(that we still havent found)


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 25 2009, 03:43 PM~13387869
> *yea that was the first time i got my shit painted.....saw tha 68 yesterday the rust on the hood almost looks like the shit on the back of yo neck....(that we still havent found)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 25 2009, 03:48 PM~13387913
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 25 2009, 05:48 PM~13387913
> *:uh:
> *


damn u just hattin on all my shit :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 25 2009, 04:38 PM~13388402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Copa.....???? :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 25 2009, 04:43 PM~13387869
> *yea that was the first time i got my shit painted.....saw tha 68 yesterday the rust on the hood almost looks like the shit on the back of yo neck....(that we still havent found)
> *


fk a hood.. prolly take that bitch off and just roll with hood hinges up.. thats OG namsayin'


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 25 2009, 04:36 PM~13388378
> *damn u just hattin on all my shit :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Na I just really like that smiley! I'm not a hater! I love everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 25 2009, 05:38 PM~13388402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't it just that ***** bday not too long ago? where you had to be "fashionibly dressed"? and fuck a place that wont let you in, in chucks. aint gonna catch me there. namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh..and i was at shop earlier.. i'll post pics of the bedliner stuff. came out good. 


and FYI.. those person/or persons that been over there to see if its REALLY still on jackstands.. ya'll could have just asked me.. 

no its not really on jackstands hasn't been in some time(stop believing everything we joke about on here) .. everythings cut.. back on ground.. bedliner in trunk was just done.. and i'll post pics of that later.. really only major thing left is racks.. and i dont mean off the trannys at bar.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 05:42 PM~13389034
> *oh..and i was at shop earlier..  i'll post pics of the bedliner stuff. came out good.
> and FYI..  those person/or persons that been over there to see if its REALLY still on jackstands..    ya'll could have just asked me..
> 
> ...


What we talking about here?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 25 2009, 06:48 PM~13389088
> *What we talking about here?
> *


baddest sixty8 on da planet. 








except for that drop top in baytown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 25 2009, 06:36 PM~13388978
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Na I just really like that smiley! I'm not a hater! I love everyone! :biggrin:
> *


you o' friendly actin azz *****.. :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 06:06 PM~13389290
> *you o' friendly actin azz *****..    :uh:
> *


I'ma lover not a fighter! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 25 2009, 07:10 PM~13389320
> *I'm a lover not a fighter! :biggrin:
> *


never heard of it.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 25 2009, 06:10 PM~13389320
> *I'ma lover not a fighter! :biggrin:
> *


Let me make a correction on that, I only fight when I got my skates on!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 25 2009, 06:10 PM~13389320
> *I'ma lover not a fighter! :biggrin:
> *


  wut up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: 


another friend azz *****.. to much pleasantness going on around here.. i'm out this bitch.. 

duece


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 06:13 PM~13389374
> *:uh:
> another friend azz *****.. to much pleasantness going on around here.. i'm out this bitch..
> 
> ...


fuck u too "TONS OF FUN" :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2009, 06:12 PM~13389350
> *  wut up
> *


Hola!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gDC4q7K8NI

Me kicken some ass! I'm the one in the black Divalicious #713
Watch to the end where I fight!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEWvGosyf0I

This one I keep knockin bitches down!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CT


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 10:55 PM~13381167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13389034
> *oh..and i was at shop earlier..  i'll post pics of the bedliner stuff. came out good.
> and FYI..  those person/or persons that been over there to see if its REALLY still on jackstands..    ya'll could have just asked me..
> 
> ...


just seen it. not bad :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13389034
> *oh..and i was at shop earlier..  i'll post pics of the bedliner stuff. came out good.
> and FYI..  those person/or persons that been over there to see if its REALLY still on jackstands..    ya'll could have just asked me..
> 
> ...


you just got the stress points reinforced?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 06:13 PM~13389374
> *:uh:
> another friend azz *****.. to much pleasantness going on around here.. i'm out this bitch..
> 
> ...


Don't make me spill the info I got on you! :uh: Cause I will if I am provoked!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 25 2009, 12:52 PM~13386231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 25 2009, 07:50 PM~13389790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 08:15 PM~13390124
> *    yeah, heard.  i get updated on nosey ****** everytime i stop by.
> 
> *


aint nobody bein nosey, i got business to take care of


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13390151
> *aint nobody bein nosey, i got business to take care of
> *


oh he does bikes now too? mayne..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 24 2009, 11:33 PM~13380863
> *:dunno: didnt know that club was still around!  IS THE CLUB FROM CALIFORNIA??? :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


boo!!! Nikka !!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 05:42 PM~13389034
> *oh..and i was at shop earlier..  i'll post pics of the bedliner stuff. came out good.
> and FYI..  those person/or persons that been over there to see if its REALLY still on jackstands..    ya'll could have just asked me..
> 
> ...


no one asked/cares.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 08:19 PM~13390179
> *oh  he does bikes now too?  mayne..
> *


 :biggrin: dickhead


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2009, 08:20 PM~13390196
> *no one asked/cares.
> *


 hey fk you chico debarg looking ass *****.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2009, 07:20 PM~13390196
> *no one asked/cares.
> *


So how much money we bettin on da length of time it takes just to get da rack in fatboys car???? :0:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 07:35 PM~13390424
> *So how much money we bettin on da length of time it takes just to get da rack in fatboys car???? :0:
> *


that car wont be lifted anytime before june. and it wont be painted anytime this year......big pimp, prove me wrong.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2009, 08:16 AM~13383760
> *you two need to box it out and get it over with.  I got $100.00 on the editing guy.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2009, 08:36 PM~13390443
> *that car wont be lifted anytime before june. and it wont be painted anytime this year......big pimp, prove me wrong.
> *


  aint gonna happen, you know that :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 24 2009, 04:25 PM~13377018
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 25 2009, 07:40 PM~13390509
> *  aint gonna happen, you know that :biggrin:
> *


well see. i remember when fool bought the zeniths...before anyone had any....and still new in the box lolol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2009, 07:36 PM~13390443
> *that car wont be lifted anytime before june. and it wont be painted anytime this year......big pimp, prove me wrong.
> *


Mayne.......big pimp...speak up mayne...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 07:29 PM~13390331
> *hey fk you chico debarg looking ass *****.
> *






HERE HE IS... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2009, 07:47 PM~13390607
> *well see.  i remember when fool bought the zeniths...before anyone had any....and still new in the box lolol
> *


Mayne..***** said he collectin anitques....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dam...big piimp disapeared....must be fillin out da hurt feelings report. :0:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 10:16 PM~13390991
> *Dam...big piimp disapeared....must be fillin out da hurt feelings report. :0:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2009, 10:16 PM~13390991
> *Dam...big piimp disapeared....must be fillin out da hurt feelings report. :0:
> *


that bitch probably hit up the buffet!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 25 2009, 09:19 PM~13390187
> *boo!!! Nikka !!!!
> *


I THOUGHT I SEEN A PUSSY CAT!!!! I DID, I DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: WHATDAFUCK! I CANT BELIEVE BONIFIDE IS UP IN HERE....................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 06:03 PM~13389255
> *baddest sixty8 on da planet.
> except for that drop top in baytown
> *



Learn from your mistakes, pics. are for WINDOW SHOPPERS HOMIE. You should of came over that weekend we talked about. Now that boy Rob flippin all over the bay with the TOP DOWN.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 25 2009, 09:43 PM~13391349
> *Learn from your mistakes, pics. are for WINDOW SHOPPERS HOMIE. You should of came over that weekend we talked about. Now that boy Rob flippin all over the bay with the TOP DOWN.
> *


he's gay? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Sup Raza?????????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 25 2009, 10:18 PM~13391730
> *Sup Raza?????????
> *


 :uh: im not your raza


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 25 2009, 08:19 PM~13390187
> *boo!!! Nikka !!!!
> *


  Sup Homie?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que rollo mario :nicoderm:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 10:18 PM~13391740
> *:uh:  im not your raza
> *


I said Raza......Not sipote.... :angry: :uh:
Mejor callese huerco mocoso........ :twak:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13390476
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


que rollo saul :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 25 2009, 10:20 PM~13391767
> *I said Raza......Not sipote.... :angry:  :uh:
> Mejor callese huerco mocoso........ :twak:
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2009, 10:22 PM~13391791
> *
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2009, 10:08 PM~13381393
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, 713Lowriderboy, $moneymaker$, PhatBoysTattoos
> 
> ...


832 387 3483 ok homie hit me up or I call u 2marrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 25 2009, 08:36 PM~13390443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never that..was busy at work..but you wouldnt know nothing about that.. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2009, 01:01 AM~13392968
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

14's on it now..but Z's i got are 13's.. so thinkin another half turn off those rear springs.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2009, 01:15 AM~13393086
> *14's on it now..but Z's i got are 13's.. so thinkin another half turn off those rear springs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 11:15 PM~13393086
> *14's on it now..but Z's i got are 13's.. so thinkin another half turn off those rear springs.
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. do that


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 25 2009, 10:35 PM~13391216
> *I THOUGHT I SEEN A PUSSY CAT!!!! I DID, I DID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy: WHATDAFUCK! I CANT BELIEVE BONIFIDE IS UP IN HERE....................
> *


problems have been solved now I'm ready to have fun and no holds back 1 :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 25 2009, 11:19 PM~13391750
> *  Sup Homie?
> *


que onda loco!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 25 2009, 11:20 PM~13391760
> *que rollo mario  :nicoderm:
> *


que onda chochi!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:angel: Im BAAAACK!! Qvole hows everyone been? uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Mar 26 2009, 08:07 AM~13394515
> *:angel:  Im BAAAACK!! Qvole hows everyone been? uffin:
> *


missed me huh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Mar 26 2009, 07:07 AM~13394515
> *:angel:  Im BAAAACK!! Qvole hows everyone been? uffin:
> *


 :uh: 
who gives a shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2009, 09:29 AM~13394665
> *:uh:
> who gives a shit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2009, 06:36 AM~13394357
> *yea.. do that
> *



Wuz up fool hurry up its waiting for you:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 11:15 PM~13393086
> *14's on it now..but Z's i got are 13's.. so thinkin another half turn off those rear springs.
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 11:01 PM~13392968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


8months for some bedliner in da trunk....:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

better hope the spokes dont leak cuz your boy will no honor the warranty after this long....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 26 2009, 08:29 AM~13394665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 08:55 AM~13395246
> *Wuz up fool hurry up its waiting for you:
> 
> 
> ...


yes ma'am...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2009, 11:27 AM~13396096
> *:cheesy:
> *


come thru sat and i'll do something just for you..

[email protected] top with zebra seats..mayne..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2009, 11:45 AM~13396261
> *come thru sat and i'll do something just for you..
> 
> [email protected] top with zebra seats..mayne..
> ...


embedding disabled by request. :uh: 



thats the jam!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2009, 11:46 AM~13396278
> *embedding disabled by request. :uh:
> thats the jam!
> *


fixed.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2009, 11:51 AM~13396324
> *fixed.
> *


excited bout that concert. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2009, 11:55 AM~13396368
> *excited bout that concert. :biggrin:
> *


dont get your chonies all wet.. 


oh yeah.. nevermind. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2009, 11:58 AM~13396393
> *dont get your chonies all wet..
> oh yeah.. nevermind.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 26 2009, 10:31 AM~13396130
> *yes SIR...
> *



MUCH BETTER................................... Yes the only one stop shop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 26 2009, 12:55 PM~13396368
> *excited bout that concert. :biggrin:
> *


i'll be selling exclusive hrnywetchonies pics from the concert. $5.00 ea.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 11:52 AM~13396959
> *MUCH BETTER................................... Yes the only one stop shop
> *


my elco soakin wet... knowwatsayin!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 26 2009, 12:30 PM~13397324
> *my elco soakin wet... knowwatsayin!
> *



FUCK A PM............ TEXT SENT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 25 2009, 06:36 PM~13388981
> *wasn't it just that ***** bday not too long ago?    where you had to be "fashionibly dressed"?      and fuck a place that wont let you in, in chucks. aint gonna catch me there.  namsayin'
> *


u can wear chuck's :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2009, 01:17 PM~13397213
> *i'll be selling exclusive hrnywetchonies pics from the concert.  $5.00 ea.
> *


scratch and sniff?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 12:44 PM~13397453
> *FUCK A PM............ TEXT SENT
> *


text denied


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 26 2009, 03:24 PM~13397804
> *text denied
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 26 2009, 01:32 PM~13397870
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That why you replied 5 TIMES


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 01:46 PM~13397981
> *That why you replied 5 TIMES
> *


learn how to quote dip shit..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 03:46 PM~13397981
> *That why you replied 5 TIMES
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 01:48 PM~13397488
> *u can wear chuck's  :uh:
> *


still aint going. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2009, 03:42 PM~13398462
> *still aint going.  :uh:
> *


u wouldnt like it no karaoke


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13398712
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: still say car needs black dish


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 26 2009, 04:14 PM~13398729
> *:biggrin: still say car needs black dish
> *


gonna be sending u an email...need u to fill out some info for me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 03:13 PM~13398712
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 both nice


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 26 2009, 04:28 PM~13398835
> *:0 both nice
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 26 2009, 03:14 PM~13398729
> *:biggrin: still say car needs black dish
> *


X2


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 03:13 PM~13398712
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ALMOST TUESDAY :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 26 2009, 05:03 PM~13399154
> *ALMOST TUESDAY :0
> *


? expecting your welfare check?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 04:27 PM~13399349
> *? expecting your welfare check?
> *


 :0 YEAH SO I CAN BUY YO BROKE ASS SOME RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 26 2009, 03:49 PM~13398516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ain't that the brawd that was up at the bar saturday nite? oh wait. naw.. SHE WASN'T there.. 
:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13398712
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 03:13 PM~13398712
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad everything couldn't have been topless in dat pic...:0:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 03:13 PM~13398712
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*KENNY'S RAG 60 LOOKS GOOD !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:55 AM~13395246
> *Wuz up fool hurry up its waiting for you:
> 
> 
> ...


WAT ITS FOR SALE ALREADY!!!! :0 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

h-town team 84 caddy, ridingcleanon13, rabbit, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR......... WHERE U BEEN HOMIE, U RETIRED FROM HOPPERS OH QUE? :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 26 2009, 07:47 PM~13401215
> *WAT ITS FOR SALE ALREADY!!!! :0  :uh:
> *


NO


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 03:13 PM~13398712
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a nice ride.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13398712
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Mar 26 2009, 10:00 PM~13401437
> *Now that's a nice ride.
> *


and a good looking hoe too. :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 09:58 PM~13401400
> *NO
> *


OK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 26 2009, 08:11 PM~13401617
> *OK!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Why maybe if the $$$ is good or the trade


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 03:13 PM~13398712
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


needs chrome


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2009, 05:17 PM~13399778
> *:thumbsdown:
> ain't that the brawd that was up at the bar saturday nite?  oh wait.  naw.. SHE WASN'T there..
> :roflmao:
> *


she wanted me to pick her up, thats somethin i dont do :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2009, 11:09 PM~13403271
> *she wanted me to pick her up, thats somethin i dont do  :uh:
> *


yeah. i need to stop doing that.. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *misslindseyrose*, mm57delivery


:0 







hno:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 12:08 AM~13403997
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: misslindseyrose, mm57delivery
> :0
> ...



damn ***** you live on layitlow, but seriously who wears house shoes to work?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 27 2009, 01:42 AM~13404594
> *damn ***** you live on layitlow, but seriously who wears house shoes to work?
> *


DEEZZZZZZZZZZZ NUUTTZZZZZZZZZZ!!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

you can't delete a post? what the fuck!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 27 2009, 12:43 AM~13404600
> *you can't delete a post? what the fuck!
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 27 2009, 01:47 AM~13404617
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *



stop getting on my account!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 27 2009, 01:49 AM~13404622
> *stop getting on my account!
> *


are ya'll like a couple?


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 01:52 AM~13404643
> *are ya'll like a couple?
> *




hell no.. your trippin!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 01:52 AM~13404643
> *are ya'll like a couple?
> *


its obvious they get on at the same time and only get on if the other half is on


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 27 2009, 02:26 AM~13404726
> *its obvious they get on at the same time and only get on if the other half is on
> *




whoa there buddy...
we don't plan that shit out, but if you want to be all up in the business..

he told me to get on layitlow so i could look at something because i couldn't find it on the rollerzonly website, but i don't need to explain myself to you!

get a life and stop worrying about mine!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 27 2009, 02:33 AM~13404745
> *whoa there buddy...
> we don't plan that shit out, but if you want to be all up in the business..
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 26 2009, 01:17 PM~13397213
> *i'll be selling exclusive hrnywetchonies pics from the concert.  $5.00 ea.
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

:no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 26 2009, 01:52 PM~13397516
> *scratch and sniff?
> *


cochino! :angry: :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 26 2009, 04:13 PM~13398712
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2009, 08:47 AM~13405484
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> :no:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 27 2009, 02:33 AM~13404745
> *whoa there buddy...
> we don't plan that shit out, but if you want to be all up in the business..
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2009, 08:24 AM~13405697
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

firmelows: you could have flipped that top latch around before taking the pictures :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2009, 09:33 AM~13405758
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2009, 09:24 AM~13406170
> *firmelows: you could have flipped that top latch around before taking the pictures  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 09:39 AM~13406872
> *:ugh:
> *


fast backs didnt come with top latches


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

slow down there DRE


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 10:00 AM~13407053
> *slow down there DRE
> *


bitch i rather go up there with some shit like that instead of "careless whispers" :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2009, 11:07 AM~13407115
> *bitch i rather go up there with some shit like that instead of "careless whispers"  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


it got hoez buying me drinks. i'm just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2009, 11:24 AM~13407237
> *:roflmao:
> *


she was like "let me buy you a shot" :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2009, 10:24 AM~13407237
> *:roflmao:
> *


cmon u believe him about as much as u beleived me when i told u i would buy u a yukon :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13407287
> *cmon u believe him about as much as u beleived me when i told u i would buy u a yukon  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 promiseAyukon 0wn3d


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 11:30 AM~13407273
> *she was like "let me buy you  a shot"  :biggrin:
> *


i bet.  LOL!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13407287
> *cmon u believe him about as much as u beleived me when i told u i would buy u a yukon  :biggrin:
> *


ha!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 11:35 AM~13407304
> *:0  promiseAyukon 0wn3d
> *


oh yea...im sooo owned! :uh: 

get the fk outta here with that shit DANNY!! :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2009, 11:39 AM~13407333
> *oh yea...im sooo owned! :uh:
> 
> get the fk outta here with that shit DANNY!! :buttkick:
> *


stop calling me by my govt slave name.. done told you about that shyt.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

hey danny!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 26 2009, 03:13 PM~13398712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUT IT ON THE BUMPER


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 11:45 AM~13407375
> *stop calling me by my govt slave name..  done told you about that shyt.
> *


AND!! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 27 2009, 12:08 PM~13407558
> *hey danny!
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 27 2009, 12:08 PM~13407558
> *hey danny!
> *


sup fool? 

oh, you mean regular sized danny, or extra bigguns danny?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2009, 12:53 PM~13407931
> *sup fool?
> 
> oh, you mean regular sized danny, or extra bigguns danny?
> *


he means the bicycle riding groupie danny.. that chased a rapper all around a car show until he got a a pic hugging him. so, means you. just FYI


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 27 2009, 12:08 PM~13407558
> *hey danny!
> *


:uh: yeah, you know all about slave names.. better get off the computer and back on working on cars..before masta comes for ya..


***** got all teehee when he saw his fav rapper.. :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 01:47 PM~13408437
> *he means the bicycle riding groupie danny..  that chased a rapper all around a car show until he got a a pic hugging him.  so, means you.  just FYI
> *


HAHA. dont do none of that shit so try again turtle neck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 27 2009, 12:38 PM~13407328
> *ha!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=464415&st=0

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2009, 02:00 PM~13408549
> *HAHA.  dont do none of that shit so try again turtle neck
> *


BS sic can confirm that.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 02:07 PM~13408609
> *BS    sic can confirm that.
> *


wanna bet?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 27 2009, 11:17 AM~13407642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

actually devin came up to us, since the white man was with a black man, so he knew he had soul..

he didnt have to flee the scene thinkin we were narqs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 27 2009, 03:20 PM~13409169
> *:yes:
> 
> actually devin came up to us, since the white man was with a black man, so he knew he had soul..
> ...


[email protected] the dude.. justdeez got all happy like them lil brawds get for jonas bros. 


:roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

JUST A REMINDER! I KNOW SOME OF YOU ARE CRUISING TO G-TOWN TOMORROW SO COME GET YOUR LOLO WASHED BEFORE!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 27 2009, 03:54 PM~13409413
> *
> 
> JUST A REMINDER! I KNOW SOME OF YOU ARE CRUISING TO G-TOWN TOMORROW SO COME GET YOUR LOLO WASHED BEFORE!!!!!
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 03:02 PM~13409469
> *:uh:
> *


WHAT? :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2009, 09:29 AM~13394665
> *:uh:
> who gives a shit
> *


apparently you do since you wrote back to it.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 02:43 AM~13404599
> *DEEZZZZZZZZZZZ  NUUTTZZZZZZZZZZ!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp u buying beers tomorrow right cuz i sure am thirsty.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 27 2009, 03:19 PM~13408708
> *wanna bet?
> *



given your certain past actions, i'm actually inclined to believe him.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 27 2009, 06:09 PM~13409968
> *given your certain past actions, i'm actually inclined to believe him.....
> *


well if patrick said that, then i guess i have to believe also.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 27 2009, 02:52 PM~13409402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fawk you!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

*galveston cruise is this sunday....march 29.
two meeting spots by almeda mall at noon and the valero by baytown bridge by noon

this sunday sunday sunday!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Mar 27 2009, 04:06 PM~13409494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****, you wreck mic and i'll buy you a pitcher of your aquafina lite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe somebody will show up and put down the baseline.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bom bom bom booooooommmmmm!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 06:44 PM~13411088
> *bom bom bom booooooommmmmm!
> *


boomm what it do :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 06:00 PM~13410740
> *maybe somebody will show up and put down the baseline..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


...hmmmm......ill supply da tuba ..u just make sure u show up and blow away *****.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 27 2009, 06:46 PM~13411105
> *boomm what it do :biggrin:
> *


bomm bomm.. chillin at the crib..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck it


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 09:13 PM~13411322
> *fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 06:00 PM~13410740
> *maybe somebody will show up and put down the baseline..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Even when I was a lil chunky monkey I was one handsome young man........mmm mmmmm mmmmmmm........:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 07:13 PM~13411322
> *fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ........... :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 27 2009, 05:06 PM~13410401
> *:biggrin:
> cruise is sunday.. not saturday
> 
> *




Even better! So come out & support!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 27 2009, 08:29 PM~13411462
> *Even when I was a lil chunky monkey I was one handsome young man........mmm mmmmm mmmmmmm........:biggrin:
> *


bitch, you look like you got down sydrome. 
heres rest of your band..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 05:56 PM~13410717
> *know  i dont scare easy..but that brawd in pic.  hno:
> *****, you wreck mic and i'll buy you a pitcher of your aquafina lite.
> *


buy me and my friends drinks all nite and ill sing any song u want :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2009, 10:06 PM~13412314
> *buy me and my friends drinks all nite and ill sing any song u want  :biggrin:
> *


bitch, you aint got no friends.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont give a fuck


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2009, 06:00 PM~13410740
> *maybe somebody will show up and put down the baseline..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 27 2009, 10:23 PM~13413052
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwww mayne.......das my shit right there!!!!!! bet yall aint think i new bout that hu?????????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 27 2009, 07:08 PM~13410421
> *(i will) then i might meet u guys in g-town*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE A FACTORY GRILL FOR A FLEETWOOD 95-96 ? MY GRILL WAS GOING TO GET HERE TODAY BUT DIDNT MAKE IT, IF ANYONE HAS ONE LAYING AROUND CALL ME ASAP I NEED ONE TOMORROW TO CRUISE G-TOWN

281-683-1203 - Emilio


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 27 2009, 05:09 PM~13409968
> *given your certain past actions, i'm actually inclined to believe him.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 27 2009, 07:08 PM~13410421
> *galveston cruise is this sunday....march 29.
> two meeting spots by almeda mall at noon and the valero by baytown bridge by noon
> 
> ...


BITCH i can't go :tears: but next time i will :biggrin: we need to do it more offten to Galveston... :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=dd75utlap41jxpp49xm12gqa427lp4


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

sneak peek :biggrin: 














































i'll get the car tomorrow, looking like it just rained(wet)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2009, 03:27 PM~13417313
> *sneak peek :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  

mayne.now.thats sic :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you just couldnt wait to post those pics huh


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2009, 03:27 PM~13417313
> *sneak peek :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good fredo...... :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2009, 03:41 PM~13417398
> *you just couldnt wait to post those pics huh
> *


this was me the whole day :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 28 2009, 03:52 PM~13417469
> *lookn good fredo...... :thumbsup:
> *


real good painter...took the header panel off, took the doors off, took the taillight extensions off, took alot of stuff off that really didnt bother me but he told me he wanted to do it right... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2009, 04:21 PM~13417636
> *real good painter...took the header panel off, took the doors off, took the taillight extensions off, took alot of stuff off that really didnt bother me but he told me he wanted to do it right... :biggrin:
> *


since you in such good mood.let you buy 1st round 2nite.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heard bosslady wont let him out tonight...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2009, 04:37 PM~13417774
> *heard bosslady wont let him out tonight...
> *


another one bites the dust... one has sensitive lungs, now another on lock.. sad


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2009, 04:43 PM~13417823
> *another one bites the dust...    one has sensitive lungs, now another on lock..  sad
> *


paint on car set me back a little.....wife mad about that


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8EnaLn-OlU&feature=related

lmaooooo


----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2009, 04:57 PM~13417926
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8EnaLn-OlU&feature=related
> 
> lmaooooo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2009, 04:52 PM~13417887
> *paint on car set me back a little.....wife mad about that
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2009, 07:13 PM~13411322
> *fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2009, 11:09 PM~13420355
> *just got this blasted today and figure id offer it to smeone who can use it in this condition. bare bones metal ready to be wraped, powdercoated, molded, painted...etc.
> 
> its of a 1964 impala 2dr HT standard with a straight 6, with close to 100k miles. never been lifetd nor wrecked. car it came off we parted and this is whats left a beautifull solid CANADIAN, BOXED, NORTHERN whatever you ant to call it frame.
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
MY HOMIE








YOU BE THA JUDGE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha.. owned


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 29 2009, 03:10 AM~13421313
> *
> *


YA DUERMETE WUEY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

Q ONDA RAZA PESADA DE H TOWN WAS UP HOMIES I JUST TO KNOW WASS UP IN HOUSTONE TX #1 FUCK HATERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: ejole calmate.. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

caveydd81
:uh: :uh: are u going to g town ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yesterday gettin washed by some rocker chicks on wheels..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 28 2009, 11:25 PM~13420918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2009, 04:21 PM~13417636
> *real good painter...took the header panel off, took the doors off, took the taillight extensions off, took alot of stuff off that really didnt bother me but he told me he wanted to do it right... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 28 2009, 03:27 PM~13417313
> *sneak peek :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2009, 09:38 AM~13422024
> *yesterday gettin washed by some rocker chicks on wheels..
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: screwstone_tx, *713ridaz*, Homer Pimpson


:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I just got back from G-TOWN cruise, it was tight. People everywhere:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I promise I was going speed limit Mr. Officer: lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Fucking sic was gas hopping doing 70 down I-45.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2009, 04:25 PM~13424512
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: screwstone_tx, 713ridaz, Homer Pimpson
> :uh:
> *


B U I L D , building :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 29 2009, 04:40 PM~13424619
> *Fucking sic was gas hopping doing 70 down I-45.
> *


post that vid


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Fucking cops kicked us out of the Mcdonalds prking lot right after this last pic. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 29 2009, 04:40 PM~13424619
> *Fucking sic was gas hopping doing 70 down I-45.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2009, 06:46 PM~13424662
> *post that vid
> *


My computer doesn't wnt to open the files so I will have to convert them to a differnt program and thats going to have to wait. What time you head up to wings n more?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 29 2009, 05:58 PM~13424760
> *My computer doesn't wnt to open the files so I will have to convert them to a differnt program and thats going to have to wait. What time you head up to wings n more?
> *


what a bucket


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2009, 07:37 PM~13425014
> *what a bucket
> *


Maybe if I put it on jack stands for 6 months it will stop being a bucket.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 29 2009, 06:42 PM~13425054
> *Maybe if I put it on jack stands for 6 months it will stop being a bucket.
> *


came to the right man..

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...045?cm_vc=C5503


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

If anyone is interested PM me your email for pics. I am selling one of my 64 ss projects. $3,000 obo

Juan KT


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 29 2009, 04:31 PM~13424557
> *I just got back from G-TOWN cruise, it was tight. People everywhere:
> 
> 
> ...


  daz fuck up I wuz workin  plus my bucket is at da shop when yall goin again I can try to take my carclub n homeboys 4rm southwest :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 29 2009, 06:06 PM~13425245
> * daz fuck up I wuz workin  plus my  bucket is at da shop when yall goin again I can try to take my carclub n homeboys 4rm southwest :uh:
> *



Dont know but it would be bad ass to make it a once a month cruise or something


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 29 2009, 05:50 PM~13424689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always the usual people


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 29 2009, 06:44 PM~13425572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


picked up dat shit last night thanks for da help  


































































































still got buckets tho!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 29 2009, 07:44 PM~13425572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


werent yall getting new plaques?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 29 2009, 06:50 PM~13425627
> *picked up dat shit last night thanks for da help
> still got buckets tho!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


anytime


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 29 2009, 06:52 PM~13425645
> *werent yall getting new plaques?
> *


 :uh: :uh: si :h5:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 29 2009, 07:53 PM~13425661
> *:uh:  :uh: si  :h5:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 29 2009, 07:52 PM~13425645
> *werent yall getting new plaques?
> *


sue you aint offspring of chismelows? cause you sure be up in everybody elses business. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2009, 08:06 PM~13425799
> *sue you aint offspring of chismelows? cause you sure be up in everybody elses business.    just sayin' namsayin'
> *


which is the same thing your doing now idiot


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

QUE ONDA JOSE?..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 29 2009, 08:13 PM~13425869
> *QUE ONDA JOSE?..
> *


chillin.......... :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am glad you guys had a good time in galveston wish i would off been there next time i will be there for sure good pics too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 29 2009, 08:09 PM~13425829
> *which is the same thing your doing now idiot
> *


seriously, you about one hoe ass bitch. these other pussy ass ****** might meet you in person and give you a pass.. but i dont plan to.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

QUE ONDA TONY WATHS GOING ON WITH THE HOPPERS ?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Mar 29 2009, 09:29 PM~13426069
> *QUE ONDA TONY WATHS GOING ON WITH THE HOPPERS ?
> *


working on da radical aver si lo llevo para dallas, pero we see what happens.......WE JUST PUT A SINGLE PUMP SHOP TOP 78 MC TOGETHER AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY THAT ITS FUCKING WORKING!!!!!!  Y TU QUE ROLLO?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2009, 07:21 PM~13425975
> *seriously, you about one hoe ass bitch.  these other pussy ass ****** might meet you in person and give you a pass.. but i dont plan to.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 09:36 PM~13426137
> *working on da radical aver si lo llevo para dallas, pero we see what happens.......WE JUST PUT A SINGLE PUMP SHOP TOP 78 MC TOGETHER AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY THAT ITS FUCKING WORKING!!!!!!   Y TU QUE ROLLO?
> *


ITS A CHOP TOP ***** ......CHOP TOP


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 07:36 PM~13426137
> *working on da radical aver si lo llevo para dallas, pero we see what happens.......WE JUST PUT A SINGLE PUMP SHOP TOP 78 MC TOGETHER AND ALL I HAVE TO SAY THAT ITS FUCKING WORKING!!!!!!   Y TU QUE ROLLO?
> *


AQUI NOMAS WORKING ON A NEW TRUCK PERO CON AIRE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Mar 29 2009, 07:45 PM~13426224
> *AQUI NOMAS WORKING ON A NEW TRUCK PERO CON AIRE
> *


aire? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

juz got back from kroger hangout, sic got switch happy :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

wheres the kroger hangout?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2009, 08:34 PM~13426841
> *juz got back from kroger hangout, sic got switch happy :biggrin:
> *


just gettin home... and actually today i really did break my car.. fkin ball joint..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2009, 09:13 PM~13427440
> *just gettin home... and actually today i really did break my car.. fkin ball joint..
> *


 :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 29 2009, 10:33 PM~13427742
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 29 2009, 09:39 PM~13426170
> *ITS A CHOP TOP ***** ......CHOP TOP
> *


NAH *****, MY HOMIE NAMED IT SHOP TOP CAUSE IT WAS DONE AT DA SHOP...... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2009, 11:13 PM~13427440
> *just gettin home... and actually today i really did break my car.. fkin ball joint..
> *


TIME FOR SOME NAPA BALL JOINTS!!!!!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, *Homer Pimpson, ATTN WHORE,* $moneymaker$, INIMITABLE, rabbit
:wave:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 29 2009, 06:08 PM~13425260
> *Dont know but it would be bad ass to make it a once a month cruise or something
> *


 :cheesy: dat be bad azz once I get my bucket I be cruisin


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 29 2009, 11:49 PM~13427979
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, Homer Pimpson, ATTN WHORE, $moneymaker$, INIMITABLE, rabbit
> :wave:
> *


 :h5: I'm going to bed I will post vids up tommorrow.


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 29 2009, 10:50 PM~13427996
> *:h5:  I'm going to bed I will post vids up tommorrow.
> *


I have come to accept that if I ever have a gun pulled on me I probaly will get shot, but the person who *shots* me is going to get shot a bunch of times. 
:uh: edit fool :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Mar 29 2009, 10:51 PM~13428015
> *
> *


wassup poo toe


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

Tha Whores Revenge comin soon


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

chillin.....


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Mar 29 2009, 10:54 PM~13428054
> *Tha Whores Revenge comin sooner or later
> *


fixed


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

:uh: hater


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Mar 29 2009, 11:02 PM~13428155
> *:uh: hater
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 09:48 PM~13427968
> *TIME FOR SOME NAPA BALL JOINTS!!!!!
> *


yea.. im a try to find some today


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 07:53 AM~13429793
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 07:53 AM~13429793
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2009, 08:15 AM~13429908
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave: hiya!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2009, 08:16 AM~13429909
> *:uh:
> *


guat? :ugh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 08:30 AM~13430009
> *:wave: hiya!!!! :biggrin:
> *


tired, aint get no sleep all weekend...glad to be home.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2009, 08:46 AM~13430137
> *tired, aint get no sleep all weekend...glad to be home.
> *


im sure it was all well worth it. its nice to have a lil get away like that every once in awhile.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 08:47 AM~13430151
> *im sure it was all well worth it. its nice to have a lil get away like that every once in awhile.
> *


Deff well worth it, saw some nice cars out there :biggrin: Ill email pics to you


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 30 2009, 10:05 AM~13430322
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


damn that sucks.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 08:31 AM~13430016
> *guat? :ugh:
> *


  why dont you come into our topic anymore?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2009, 08:51 AM~13430175
> *Deff well worth it, saw some nice cars out there :biggrin: Ill email pics to you
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 30 2009, 09:05 AM~13430322
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2009, 09:26 AM~13430555
> * why dont you come into our topic anymore?
> *


cause i got skurred. :uh: 

:roflmao:

no reason really. but imma jump in there today just for you.  LOL!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2009, 10:14 AM~13430429
> *damn that sucks.
> *


would have sucked more it happened on the freeway while going 70 mph. 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 09:32 AM~13430606
> *cause i got skurred. :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the wife scarred you away!

hno: there are eyes watching us already! watch what you say! i dont need to get wifeyowned early in the morning. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 30 2009, 09:05 AM~13430322
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/miw8s6CNtnk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


broke something again. yup..every week..

paint looks nice though.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Mar 30 2009, 08:14 AM~13430429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne...



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 08:39 AM~13430658
> *broke something again.    yup..every week..
> 
> paint looks nice though.
> *


ha.. actually this is the 1st time ive broken my car..
but fuck it.. i aint no pussy thats scared to hit the switch..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 30 2009, 10:35 AM~13430629
> *would have sucked more it happened on the freeway while going 70 mph.
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eezDvbJkOwc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


that's one loco bro'ham. :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 30 2009, 09:14 AM~13431047
> *that's one loco bro'ham.  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


thats joker from htown majicos
fucker pulled a 3 wheel and started swangin all 3 lanes..

thought that foo was gunna end up in the bushes.. lol


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

damn daz fuckin joker actin a fool lol i didnt know he wuz cruisin fuckin crazy ass wuz up sick nice paintjob


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 30 2009, 09:30 AM~13431235
> *damn daz fuckin joker actin a fool lol i didnt know he wuz cruisin fuckin crazy ass wuz up sick  nice paintjob
> *


WHATS UP.. THANKS..
YEA HE CALLED ME LIKE 30 MINS BEFORE WE TOOK OFF..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

daz wuz up


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2009, 09:37 AM~13430645
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: the wife scarred you away!
> 
> hno: there are eyes watching us already! watch what you say! i dont need to get wifeyowned early in the morning. :0
> *


LMAO!! fool plz!!! you should be happy that i aint in that topic cause you the one getting in trouble. NOT ME! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 30 2009, 10:04 AM~13430919
> *its ok.. your babys alright..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 11:09 AM~13431548
> *LMAO!! fool plz!!! you should be happy that i aint in that topic cause you the one getting in trouble. NOT ME! LOL!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry: your topic will be started now!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2009, 11:11 AM~13431569
> *:uh:  :angry: your topic will be started now!
> *


hey...im trying to do you a favor! :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 11:12 AM~13431585
> *hey...im trying to do you a favor! :cheesy:
> *


  oh ok. but you aint gotta try to funny while saying it. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2009, 11:13 AM~13431592
> * oh ok. but you aint gotta try to funny while saying it. :angry:
> *


jus like you was trying to be funny sayin i was scared of your wife. :uh: 

 :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 11:18 AM~13431651
> *jus like you was trying to be funny sayin i was scared of your wife. :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


we all did. you posted a couple of time and then you disappeared.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2009, 08:51 AM~13430175
> *Deff well worth it, saw some nice cars out there :biggrin: Ill email pics to you
> *


You know the drill. Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN H-TOWN
NEXT TIME IMA HOP OVER DA DAMN BUSHES 
GOOD SHYT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 30 2009, 11:44 AM~13431871
> *You know the drill. Pics or it didn't happen
> *


Pics of the stripper to my phone plz!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 30 2009, 11:09 AM~13431548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2009, 11:22 AM~13431678
> *we all did. you posted a couple of time and then you disappeared.
> *


:roflmao:

yea...yal were all right.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 12:14 PM~13432146
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 12:17 PM~13432168
> *:roflmao:
> 
> yea...yal were all right.
> *


  all men are always right.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Mar 30 2009, 12:19 PM~13432190
> * all men are always right.
> *


uh huh.....sure! :thumbsdown:

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 30 2009, 10:48 AM~13431915
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN H-TOWN
> NEXT TIME IMA HOP OVER DA DAMN BUSHES
> GOOD SHYT
> *


haha.. crazy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 12:18 PM~13432176
> *:uh:
> *


watch it there home wrecka/heart breaker.. i aint one of your victims..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 12:28 PM~13432267
> *watch it there home wrecka/heart breaker..  i aint one of your victims..
> *


yea i know.....i wasnt your type. :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

its starting to come together











i still need the bumper moldings, and the vinyl top moldings, plus im still waiting on interior :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 12:28 PM~13432267
> *watch it there home wrecka/heart breaker..  i aint one of your victims..
> *


:werd:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Mar 30 2009, 12:33 PM~13432306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope you dont slip and slide.. word on street is, its smooth as ice.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 12:38 PM~13432358
> *hope you dont slip and slide.. word on street is, its smooth as glass
> *


much respect goes out to the guys that painted my car...they left it as smooth as a high dolla hoes ass :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 12:40 PM~13432371
> *much respect goes out to the guys that painted my car...they left it as smooth as a high dolla hoes ass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 12:34 PM~13432315
> *its starting to come together
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 12:38 PM~13432358
> *exactly
> *


more like THANK GOODNESS!!! hno:


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Mar 30 2009, 12:44 PM~13432409
> *more like THANK GOODNESS!!! hno:
> :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


you couldn't keep up anyway maryanne..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 01:34 PM~13432315
> *its starting to come together
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 12:44 PM~13432418
> *you couldn't keep up anyway maryanne..
> *


thats something im def not interested in finding out. therefore i'll take your word on it and get to live to see another day. :happysad:

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 11:34 AM~13432315
> *its starting to come together
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good fredo....is it da same color as b4?? Looks a bit darker.........


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2009, 12:54 PM~13432495
> *Looks good fredo....is it da same color as b4?? Looks a bit darker.........
> *


about 3 shades Darker...its going to look black at night, but when the sun hits it it turns into a real dark charcoal  

i need to ge the Paint name and code, before i forget :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 12:11 PM~13432673
> *about 3 shades Darker...its going to look black at night, but when the sun hits it it turns into a real dark charcoal
> 
> i need to ge the Paint name and code, before i forget :biggrin:
> *




Looks real nice....not to many painters can get da job done like dat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2009, 02:36 PM~13432903
> *
> 
> Looks real nice....not to many painters can get da job done like dat
> *


x2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2009, 01:36 PM~13432903
> *
> 
> Looks real nice....not to many painters can get da job done like dat
> *


yea he took extra steps to get it done, even working on Sunday  


now Its tIme for me to take the extra steps, to get It ready to represent


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 01:45 PM~13432992
> *yea he took extra steps to get it done, even working on Sunday
> now Its tIme for me to take the extra steps, to get It ready to represent
> *


MC looks real good homie!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 12:45 PM~13432992
> *yea he took extra steps to get it done, even working on Sunday
> now Its tIme for me to take the extra steps, to get It ready to represent
> *


I feel ya


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, misslindseyrose

:wave:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 03:46 PM~13434001
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

does any body know a wire wheel company where i can get my rims 4rm i need zum anodysed n gold chynaz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 11:34 AM~13432315
> *its starting to come together
> 
> 
> ...


dont u have a 500$ digital camera????


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 30 2009, 01:46 PM~13432996
> *MC looks real good homie!
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 30 2009, 05:00 PM~13434126
> *does any body know a wire wheel company where i can get my rims 4rm i need zum  anodysed n gold chynaz
> *


krome dome....halla at geo 713-455-4548 good people


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 04:33 PM~13434500
> *dont u have a 500$ digital camera????
> *


 :uh: takes to long to upload...

with cell phone camera, right away


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanx slim Ima call him 2marrow he's off awredy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

saw this in the junkyard today. late 60's t-bird with the rear suicide doors, had some chrome and gold roadster bolt on's under it and a custom paint job and mural. anybody know who owned the car?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 11:34 AM~13432315
> *its starting to come together
> 
> 
> ...


  damn..fredo...mc lookin real wet..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 11:34 AM~13432315
> *its starting to come together
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2009, 04:28 PM~13435030
> *saw this in the junkyard today.  late 60's t-bird with the rear suicide doors, had some chrome and gold roadster bolt on's under it and a custom paint job and mural.  anybody know who owned the car?
> 
> 
> ...


did u pop off the spinners in 30 seconds or less or are you out of practice...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 01:34 PM~13432315
> *its starting to come together
> 
> 
> ...



nice....i dream of paint one day.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 04:11 PM~13434891
> *:uh: takes to long to upload...
> 
> with cell phone camera, right away
> *


ima take you the seats tonite


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 28 2009, 11:25 PM~13420918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat my ***** mike...lol u sorry.. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 06:30 PM~13435044
> *did u pop off the spinners in 30 seconds or less or are you out of practice...
> *



ha, i ain't even had a spinner cap in my hands since maybe '95. got some on a car i bought once and gave them to my bro :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 05:29 PM~13435038
> *  damn..fredo...mc lookin real wet..
> *


heard you had a mishap at your cousins house


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2009, 04:32 PM~13435072
> *ha, i ain't even had a spinner cap in my hands since maybe '95.  got some on a car i bought once and gave them to my bro :biggrin:
> *


those roadster caps used to be a hot ticket i used to put mine in my back pack back in highschool :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 04:32 PM~13435073
> *heard you had a mishap at your cousins house
> *


indeed....thought it was the end for me..not a good feeling...couldnt breath..choking to death is a mofo..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 06:31 PM~13435065
> *dat my ***** mike...lol u sorry.. :biggrin:
> *


i had to ....das my ***** and all but everybody is fair game


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 05:36 PM~13435099
> *indeed....thought it was the end for me..not a good feeling...couldnt breath..choking to death is a mofo..
> *


yea we stopped by for a few....big pimp acting a fool


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2009, 04:37 PM~13435106
> *i had to ....das my ***** and all but everybody is fair game
> *


ya when i first me mike back in 99 i told him he look like dave chappelle :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

Lord Goofy, BAYTOWNSLC, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Screenz....................... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 05:36 PM~13435099
> *indeed....thought it was the end for me..not a good feeling...couldnt breath..choking to death is a mofo..
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 30 2009, 04:38 PM~13435117
> *yea we stopped by for a few....big pimp acting a fool
> *


damn i was feeling good..chuggin down them coronas and eating bbq till a piece of over cooked bbq got caught in my wind pipe.. :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2009, 04:39 PM~13435133
> *:0
> *


yep i was at east houston hospital ER from 9 till 1am saturday..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got pics :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 04:42 PM~13435165
> *i got pics  :biggrin:
> *


from where???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 04:42 PM~13435163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta get my tire game on...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 04:44 PM~13435186
> *gotta get my tire game on...
> *


  ..the champ is here!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 04:43 PM~13435176
> *from where???
> *


fish'


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 05:41 PM~13435155
> *yep i was at east houston hospital ER  from 9 till 1am saturday..
> *


damn ***** thats crazy shit...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 04:45 PM~13435206
> *fish'
> *


 :biggrin: that asshole..from the er..or party??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2009, 04:45 PM~13435211
> *damn ***** thats crazy shit...
> *


whats even more crazy is watching big pimp on stage after 6 pitches of budweiser :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 04:46 PM~13435220
> *:biggrin:  that asshole..from the er..or party??
> *


nah i didnt get there til about 230a. but we stayed there til about 5 i couldnt stop laughing and those fools


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2009, 04:45 PM~13435211
> *damn ***** thats crazy shit...
> *


talk about from being almost drunk to sober in a minute..lol  shit had me scary in mug


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

lone star, caveydd81, Lord Goofy, BAYTOWNSLC, B.Y.T#1CUTTY................. :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 01:28 PM~13432267
> *watch it there home wrecka/heart breaker..  i aint one of your victims..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 04:48 PM~13435228
> *nah i didnt get there til about 230a. but we stayed there til about 5 i couldnt stop laughing and those fools
> *


heard storys bout big pimp from his uncle early that night..something bout making pancakes for some female... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just opened up a can of worms


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 05:52 PM~13435266
> *just opened up a can of worms
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

YOU GUYS WANT SOME PANCAKES


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 06:49 PM~13435244
> *heard storys bout big pimp from his uncle early that night..something bout making pancakes for some female... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 oh you big bitch i dont wanna hear shit els :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 04:45 PM~13435205
> * ..the champ is here!!!
> *


chippin champ.. breakin shit.. lol..

fuck it i went and bought some unbreakable this morning..

now i need to find 1 13'' rim


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 30 2009, 04:28 PM~13435030
> *saw this in the junkyard today.  late 60's t-bird with the rear suicide doors, had some chrome and gold roadster bolt on's under it and a custom paint job and mural.  anybody know who owned the car?
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN,i still have pics of that car when it used to show, think it was from los magnificos c.c.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 04:59 PM~13435327
> *chippin champ.. breakin shit.. lol..
> 
> fuck it i went and bought some unbreakable this morning..
> ...


give about less than a year, and u b hoppin 40s, u like this :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 06:45 PM~13435205
> * ..the champ is here!!!
> *


Not for long :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 30 2009, 05:01 PM~13435334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a tire toss challenge :scrutinize:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:04 PM~13435355
> *is that a tire toss challenge :scrutinize:
> *




:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 04:52 PM~13435266
> *just opened up a can of worms
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 


lies lies lies 




only thing not a lie is goofy choking on sausage


lol



oh and I had them hoez coochies wet with my silky smooth voice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ahhh while u were outside smokin your uncle gave me the scoop on alot of shit lmaooooooo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2009, 05:05 PM~13435359
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


ha... goofy, let this boy know who run this shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 07:09 PM~13435397
> *ahhh while u were outside smokin your uncle gave me the scoop on alot of shit lmaooooooo
> *


awwww and tha walls comma tumblin down......spillit *****


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:09 PM~13435403
> *ha... goofy, let this boy know who run this shit
> *


 you hno: 

you need some competition homie :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2009, 05:10 PM~13435412
> *awwww and tha walls comma tumblin down......spillit *****
> *


x2..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2009, 05:10 PM~13435412
> *awwww and tha walls comma tumblin down......spillit *****
> *


i laughed so hard i lost my voice until last nite


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> lol.. hell yea.. i love this shit..:h5:
> but i dont like the consequences..
> 
> :cheesy: we all started like that, used to brake balljoints left and right in the richmond dayzz, thing was they did'nt have the unbrakeables back then


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2009, 04:08 PM~13434866
> *krome dome....halla at geo 713-455-4548 good people
> *


Thanx slim ima call him 2marrow


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:09 PM~13435403
> *ha... goofy, let this boy know who run this shit
> *


i will.............................deeeeeezzzzzz nuuuuuuuttttttzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2009, 05:11 PM~13435418
> *you hno:
> 
> you need some competition homie :biggrin:
> *


i lost last yr.. bad throw..but i won phematics pinic throwin a 22''


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 30 2009, 07:13 PM~13435435
> *Thanx slim ima call him 2marrow
> *


no problem homie


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:13 PM~13435445
> *i lost last yr.. bad throw..but i won phematics  pinic throwin a 22''
> *


 :0 you ought to be in the olympics :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > lol.. hell yea.. i love this shit..:h5:
> > but i dont like the consequences..
> >
> > :cheesy: we all started like that, used to brake balljoints left and right in the richmond dayzz, thing was they did'nt have the unbrakeables back then
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 07:11 PM~13435422
> *i laughed so hard i lost my voice until last nite
> *


i knew it was more to it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2009, 05:14 PM~13435454
> *:0 you ought to be in the olympics  :biggrin:
> *


hoodlympics
:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 05:16 PM~13435464
> *yea.. but i just hate when they land on my rims..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:17 PM~13435474
> *hoodlympics
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 06:49 PM~13435244
> *heard storys bout big pimp from his uncle early that night..something bout making pancakes for some female... :biggrin:
> *


DID HE TELL U ABOUT THE TIME THE NEIGHBORS MISTAKE HIS TIGHTY WHITES FOR BED SHEETS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2009, 05:21 PM~13435526
> *DID HE TELL U ABOUT THE TIME THE NEIGHBORS MISTAKE HIS TIGHTY WHITES FOR BED SHEETS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that aint got shit on what i heard.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 07:23 PM~13435537
> *that aint got shit on what i heard.....
> *


HA :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i cant put him out there like that though... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 07:25 PM~13435562
> *i cant put him out there like that though... :biggrin:
> *


AWWWWWW *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 06:25 PM~13435562
> *i cant put him out there like that though... :biggrin:
> *


naw *****, spill it.. i aint got shit to be skurred of embarrassed about.. it was what it was.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 30 2009, 04:59 PM~13435329
> *DAMN,i still have pics of that car when it used to show, think it was from los magnificos c.c.
> *


it used to be juan's


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 07:31 PM~13435625
> *naw *****, spill it.. i aint got shit to be skurred of embarrassed about..      it was what it was.
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 30 2009, 05:31 PM~13435627
> *it used to be juan's
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 05:07 PM~13435383
> *:0
> lies  lies  lies
> only thing not a lie is goofy choking on sausage
> ...


it was fajitas... :angry: .. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 06:35 PM~13435675
> *it was fajitas... :angry: .. :biggrin:
> *


ain't way story was explained when we showed up. lucky you choked on that SAUSAGE where you did.. my aunt a nurse.. your primo knows cpr.. and if lone had showed up earlier..coulda did exrays..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

its on Sic @ HLC picnic  Devious should get in this lil competiton to throw one of them tires... probably lose his breath after throwin' since he's so big :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

worse then slippin on ham juice. 


:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 06:37 PM~13435700
> *ain't way story was explained when we showed up.    lucky you choked on that SAUSAGE where you did.. my aunt a nurse..    your primo knows cpr..  and if lone had showed up earlier..coulda did exrays..
> *


may as well been a hospital :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mobile hospital


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2009, 06:38 PM~13435707
> *its on Sic @ HLC picnic devious should get in this lil competiton to throw one of them tires... probably lose his breath after throwin' since he's so big  :0  :biggrin:
> *


maybe, but still take title. collect trophy when i catch my breath.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 07:37 PM~13435700
> *ain't way story was explained when we showed up.    lucky you choked on that SAUSAGE where you did.. my aunt a nurse..    your primo knows cpr..  and if lone had showed up earlier..coulda did exrays..
> *


AND YOU RAIDED THE FRIDGE AND THA PIT WHILE EVERYONE WAS WORRIED ABOUT GOOFY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Mar 30 2009, 05:38 PM~13435707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ^^^^


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 05:33 PM~13435648
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 07:39 PM~13435720
> *maybe, but still take title.  collect trophy when i catch my breath.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 05:37 PM~13435700
> *ain't way story was explained when we showed up.    lucky you choked on that SAUSAGE where you did.. my aunt a nurse..    your primo knows cpr..  and if lone had showed up earlier..coulda did exrays..
> *


ur aunt was kool helping me out  .. tell her i said thank you..didnt have a chance cause a ***** couldnt talk.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Mar 30 2009, 06:38 PM~13435714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pay attention..this all happen before we showed up. 

oh..but one of your boys was doing the "butterfly" dance. never seen a dude do it b4.. hope i never see that happen again.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got damn.. seems like meat and lowriders dont match.. devious slippin on ham.. goofy chokin.. crazy shit..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 05:46 PM~13435775
> *got damn.. seems like meat and lowriders dont match.. devious slippin on ham.. goofy chokin.. crazy shit..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 07:45 PM~13435768
> *
> and i had the defribulator(the :clear: :zap:  thing)  in the car..
> 
> ...


HA


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 05:45 PM~13435768
> *
> and i had the defribulator(the :clear: :zap:  thing)  in the car..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:46 PM~13435775
> *got damn.. seems like meat and lowriders dont match.. devious slippin on ham.. goofy chokin.. crazy shit..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I FORGOT ABOUT THAT......***** FUMBLED THA HAM AND BURNED THA SHIT OUT HIMSELF......SISTER WALKS IN AND SAYS"WHO THA FUCKS MAKIN BACON"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 06:50 PM~13435826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


woulda said "goofy, stay away from the light" hook you up to battery and zapped you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2009, 06:52 PM~13435850
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I FORGOT ABOUT THAT......***** FUMBLED THA HAM AND BURNED THA SHIT OUT HIMSELF......SISTER WALKS IN AND SAYS"WHO THA FUCKS MAKIN BACON"
> *


 burning part wasn't as bad as the busted ankle.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 05:53 PM~13435869
> *burning part wasn't as bad as the busted ankle.
> *


should of reinforced it with 3/8


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 05:52 PM~13435853
> *woulda said "goofy, stay away from the light" hook you up to battery and zapped you.
> *


man u should see my eye lids..looks like i got chicken pox..all the blood cells exploding from straining for air..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 30 2009, 05:41 PM~13435735
> *:angry:
> *











pa los tamalitos en easter :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:57 PM~13435911
> *should of reinforced it with 3/8
> *


BITCH U BEAT ME TO IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 30 2009, 06:57 PM~13435911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heard. 

i call shananigans.. i bet you planned that whole thing..in hopes of insurance company paying for your vador transformation. :scrutinize: 





nice try..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 05:16 PM~13435464
> *yea.. but i just hate when they land on my rims..
> *


Ima have 2 buy a spare den :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 30 2009, 06:00 PM~13435940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 might as well, you never know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:11 PM~13436108
> *ha :biggrin:
> i installed them this morning.. and i added a lil metal to the bottom of my cross member..
> but on the reals. i do need a china rims.. just one.. fuck the condition, as long as it dont leak
> ...


fk a china never again for me even your boy homer stepped up. you should do same bawla


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

later on i will.. but not anytime soon.. so for now i need a got damn china..


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2009, 04:48 PM~13435232
> *lone star, caveydd81, Lord Goofy, BAYTOWNSLC, B.Y.T#1CUTTY.................  :wave:
> *


whats up Jose


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caveydd81_@Mar 30 2009, 07:46 PM~13436454
> *whats up Jose
> *


chillin ....ya makn it down to the bay for easter??


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, caveydd81, $moneymaker$, bigj81, HOUSTONEMADE, KRAZYTOYZ, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, sic713...........wake up chico :biggrin:


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2009, 06:55 PM~13436538
> *chillin ....ya makn it down to the bay  for easter??
> *


i have to work this easter :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caveydd81_@Mar 30 2009, 08:02 PM~13436610
> *i have to work this easter    :angry:
> *


  call in...........


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 30 2009, 07:04 PM~13436628
> *  call in...........
> *


 :uh: shit i wish i could . have to work the whole dam weekend :angry:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:16 PM~13435464
> *yea.. but i just hate when they land on my rims..
> *


that aint shit u should see what happened to my fender today!!!!! :biggrin: JUST GET ANOTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy




 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2009, 07:45 PM~13436445
> *later on i will.. but not anytime soon.. so for now i need a got damn china..
> *


pussy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 06:01 PM~13435951
> *don't you have some balljoints to go install? and a china to paint?
> heard.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u sorry bastard


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 07:24 PM~13436843
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 30 2009, 07:20 PM~13436807
> *that aint shit u should see what happened to my fender today!!!!! :biggrin:  JUST GET ANOTHER!!!!!!!
> *


1 of my homies his front wheel flew at da freeway we never find da bitch n yeah it wuz a china lol go look 4 it sick :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13437753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13437753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats going to look good in the 60


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 05:31 PM~13435625
> *naw *****, spill it.. i aint got shit to be skurred of embarrassed about..      it was what it was.
> *


"it was what it was" LMAO


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

full house


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 09:37 PM~13437993
> *"it was what it was" LMAO
> *


...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 08:24 PM~13437753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the work??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13438080
> *who did the work??
> *


Ordayas


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 10:42 PM~13438080
> *who did the work??
> *


SLIPPIN :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2009, 08:46 PM~13438155
> *SLIPPIN :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


folks tryin to talk square biz and there u go


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2009, 10:46 PM~13438155
> *SLIPPIN :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


FUCK DAT......DEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUTTTTTTZZZZ


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 08:24 PM~13437753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0: nice...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 10:47 PM~13438173
> *folks tryin to talk square biz and there u go
> *


IAINTEVENTRIPPIN.COM


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 30 2009, 08:06 PM~13437480
> *:0  :0  :0  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


YA MERO VIENE EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS :0


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

...


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 30 2009, 09:50 PM~13438222
> *
> *



wow.. go ahead and edit my shit.. 

i'll just delete this shit!


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 30 2009, 09:54 PM~13438300
> *wow.. go ahead and edit my shit..
> 
> i'll just delete this shit!
> ...



what the fuck big john.. get off!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 09:37 PM~13437993
> *"it was what it was" LMAO
> *


yup and ***** said fifi 




> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 30 2009, 09:41 PM~13438064
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you don't even know what joke is about 

:uh:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 09:59 PM~13438376
> *yup    and ***** said fifi
> 
> you don't even know what joke is about
> ...



i didn't post that shit.. big john has been on my account.. so talk shit to him!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13436843
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy
:uh: :uh: :uh: DONDE ANDA EL GORDITO :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 06:00 PM~13435933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quieres masa o masacuata d boy :cheesy:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 09:04 PM~13438469
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: DONDE ANDA EL GORDITO  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


aqui estoy :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 30 2009, 09:04 PM~13438473
> *quieres masa o masacuata d boy :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: YO NO COMO CARNE DE BURRO COMPA :0 :cheesy: 
MEJOR UNOS TACOS DE HARINA DE ALLI DE LA FREEPORT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 30 2009, 09:06 PM~13438515
> *aqui estoy  :uh:
> *


ANDAS CHIPPEANDO COMO SIEMPRE :0 :0 :0 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TU EL PANADERO DE KEKE :cheesy:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 09:07 PM~13438530
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak: YO NO COMO CARNE DE BURRO COMPA  :0  :cheesy:
> MEJOR UNOS TACOS DE HARINA DE ALLI DE LA FREEPORT
> *


ya sabes que es de burro aora te lacomes  y los tacos despus :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Ey downy caile ay al why 6 n alief clodine big fuckin tacos lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 09:10 PM~13438584
> *ANDAS CHIPPEANDO COMO SIEMPRE  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


ese es mi copadre keke sw y no chipea panada :angry:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 30 2009, 09:14 PM~13438659
> *Ey downy caile ay al why 6 n alief clodine  big fuckin tacos lol  :biggrin:
> *


el quiere un tacolgado de burro


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Mar 30 2009, 09:14 PM~13438659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DALE JALE CON TU COMPA HACIENDO PASTELES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 09:18 PM~13438735
> *UN DIA DE ESTOS
> DALE JALE CON TU COMPA HACIENDO PASTELES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ya se ni pedo


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 30 2009, 09:17 PM~13438723
> *el quiere un tacolgado de burro
> *


YA NO TE VOY A LLEVAR AL BUFFET SI SIGUES PORTANDOTE MAL :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 sucios!!! Que onda chochis que ay de nuevo


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 30 2009, 09:21 PM~13438776
> *:0 sucios!!! Que onda chochis que ay de nuevo
> *


nada aqui nomas


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 09:20 PM~13438761
> *YA NO TE VOY A LLEVAR AL BUFFET SI SIGUES PORTANDOTE MAL  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


no ipedo mi mama me iso luche pa 3dias :buttkick: :around: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 30 2009, 10:02 PM~13438420
> *i didn't post that shit.. big john has been on my account.. so talk shit to him!
> *


don't get me mixed up in ya'll problems.. thought things all good with you two.. .since i heard he went and took you out for fruity daquari's other day. how he was drinking some pink frozen daquari girly drink. i dont know for sure, i'm just sayin' what i heard, namsayin' :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 30 2009, 09:25 PM~13438833
> *no ipedo mi mama me iso luche pa 3dias  :buttkick:  :around:  :nono:
> *


YA ME VOY A DORMIR AY QUE JALAR MANA WEY AY THE WATCHO


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 10:30 PM~13438900
> *don't get me mixed up in ya'll problems.. thought things all good with you two.. .since i heard  he went and took you out for fruity daquari's other day.    how he was drinking some pink frozen daquari girly drink.    i dont know for sure, i'm just sayin' what i heard, namsayin'  :dunno:
> *



we don't have any problems.. apparently i forgot to log off whenever i was at the shop

& he didn't have a fruity daiquiri drink with me.. he had purple haze, but yesterday whenever he was with ham is a completely different story! haha just kidding..


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 10:31 PM~13438907
> *YA ME VOY A DORMIR AY QUE JALAR MANA  WEY AY THE WATCHO
> 
> 
> ...



did you end up going to eskimo hut?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Mar 31 2009, 12:14 AM~13440306
> *we don't have any problems.. apparently i forgot to log off whenever i was at the shop
> 
> & he didn't have a fruity daiquiri drink with me.. he had purple haze, but yesterday whenever he was with ham is a completely different story! haha just kidding..
> *



:uh: sounds pretty fruity to me. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13437753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


suede.. mayne..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 11:31 PM~13438907
> *YA ME VOY A DORMIR AY QUE JALAR MANA  WEY AY THE WATCHO
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 30 2009, 11:04 PM~13438473
> *quieres masa o masacuata d boy :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

great!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i gotta take a shit. damn donuts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

but i need ass paper


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2009, 10:29 AM~13442508
> *i gotta take a shit. damn donuts
> *


no pix plis.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13437753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hate that fucken laminate, i used to get cut with that shit all the time at my lost job


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2009, 10:31 PM~13438907
> *YA ME VOY A DORMIR AY QUE JALAR MANA  WEY AY THE WATCHO
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Que onda Downy?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 31 2009, 10:29 AM~13442495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2009, 10:30 PM~13438900
> *don't get me mixed up in ya'll problems.. thought things all good with you two.. .since i heard  he went and took you out for fruity daquari's other day.    how he was drinking some pink frozen daquari girly drink.    i dont know for sure, i'm just sayin' what i heard, namsayin'  :dunno:
> *


***** please!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 31 2009, 01:42 PM~13444548
> ****** please!
> *


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

EASTER PICNIC SUNDAY APRIL 5TH......


SUE HASWELL PARK BRYAN, TX.....



HOPE ALL THE HOMIE'S CAN MAKE IT.......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2009, 03:28 PM~13445387
> *just sayin' namsayin'
> *


so open arms......did it for u or que?...i heard u was practicing all week...just for sat nite.........'namsayin'


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

another l.i.l.b.p


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 31 2009, 03:40 PM~13445493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk a dress code.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

YOU COULD BREAK A BALL JOINT AND LUZ EVERYTHING

:yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

for


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2009, 06:00 PM~13447035
> *YOU COULD BREAK A BALL JOINT AND LUZ EVERYTHING
> 
> :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2009, 07:00 PM~13447035
> *YOU COULD BREAK A BALL JOINT AND LUZ EVERYTHING
> 
> :yes:
> *


you'd only be out a a few bills though.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNE...TRUNK FULL OF FUNK AINT NEVA BEEN NO PUNK!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2009, 09:32 PM~13448012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2009, 08:32 PM~13448012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: where the funk in the trunk?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 31 2009, 08:39 PM~13448091
> *:uh:  where the funk in the trunk?
> *


grown folks talking.. go get back on phone and call shops to get prices for parts, you'll never really buy. like you always do. so i hear. :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2009, 08:45 PM~13448166
> *grown folks talking.. go get back on phone and call shops to get prices for parts, you'll never really buy.   like you always do.  so i hear.   :0
> *


name a shop :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2009, 08:32 PM~13448012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2009, 08:45 PM~13448166
> *grown folks talking.. go get back on phone and call shops to get prices for parts, you'll never really buy.  like you always do.  so i hear.  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 31 2009, 11:10 AM~13443781
> *:roflmao: Que onda Downy?
> *


que rollo saul :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 31 2009, 09:55 PM~13449084
> *que rollo saul :uh:
> *


Que onda Homie?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 31 2009, 08:56 PM~13449096
> *Que onda Homie?
> *


nada aqui nomas mirado que oda h


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 31 2009, 09:58 PM~13449129
> *nada aqui nomas mirado que oda h
> *


Shit....Ya me iva a dormir.But i came in here to check who was still up... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2009, 06:40 PM~13447397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya mero es el dia :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 31 2009, 10:59 PM~13449150
> *Shit....Ya me iva a dormir.But i came in here to check who was still up... :biggrin:
> *



Hey Saul









:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2009, 10:01 PM~13449187
> *Hey Saul
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Gotta keep up the tradition. Que no? :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 31 2009, 08:59 PM~13449150
> *Shit....Ya me iva a dormir.But i came in here to check who was still up... :biggrin:
> *


dormir 11 es teprano :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2009, 09:01 PM~13449187
> *Hey Saul
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:







,


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2009, 09:01 PM~13449187
> *Hey Saul
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Damn! Hey Boiler, i figured you would be asleep by now. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Mar 31 2009, 11:02 PM~13449224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed your trans yet? Dallas right around the corner


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 31 2009, 09:03 PM~13449244
> *dormir 11 es teprano :nono:
> *


para aquellos que tienes un chingo de feria y se levantan tarde :biggrin: , encambio aka, uno tiene que chingarle


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 31 2009, 09:04 PM~13449263
> *Damn! Hey Boiler, i figured you would be asleep by now. :biggrin:
> *


ya se :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 31 2009, 10:06 PM~13449292
> *para aquellos que tienes un chingo de feria y se levantan tarde :biggrin:  , encambio aka, uno tiene que chingarle
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 31 2009, 09:04 PM~13449263
> *Damn! Hey Boiler, i figured you would be asleep by now. :biggrin:
> *


juz chekin like u said :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> para aquellos que tienes un chingo de feria y se levantan tarde :biggrin: , encambio aka, uno tiene que chingarle
> [/quote :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2009, 09:05 PM~13449270
> *
> fixed your trans yet? Dallas right around the corner
> *


trans fixed, and car s running, should b ready :yes: :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 31 2009, 11:10 PM~13449360
> *trans fixed, and car s running, should b ready  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que oda juan


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Ya mero con el 63 Saul?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 31 2009, 10:12 PM~13449399
> *Ya mero con el 63 Saul?
> *


Ay va Homie..Slowly but surely. :biggrin: Fuckin recession is slowin down progress though.... :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2009, 09:28 PM~13447960
> *you'd only be out a a few bills though.
> *


I THINK HE BURNED THA SHIT OUT YA ON THAT ONE..........YEP HE GOTCHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 31 2009, 09:06 PM~13448417
> *name a shop :uh:
> *


i'm not the snitch , you are.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Listo para Dallas Tony?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2009, 11:24 PM~13450358
> *i'm not the snitch , you are.
> *


cus i have never called a shop and asked for parts and if i did and i like the price i bought it, i have receipts to prove it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 1 2009, 12:24 AM~13450360
> *Listo para Dallas Tony?
> *


Im FUCKIN PISSED BRO, I DONT THINK IM GONNA MAKE IT!!!!! :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 31 2009, 10:31 PM~13450420
> *cus i have never called a shop and asked for parts and if i did and i like the price i bought it, i have receipts to prove it
> *


Pics or it aint happen....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 12:32 AM~13450431
> *I FUCKIN PISSED BRO, I DONT THINK IM GONNA MAKE IT!!!!! :angry:
> *



Damn, Well there is always HLC Picnic :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC

SUNDAY APRIL 5TH

SUE HASWELL PARK
BRYAN, TX 77803


EVERYONE WELCOME......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 1 2009, 12:42 AM~13450526
> *ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC
> 
> SUNDAY APRIL 5TH
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2009, 11:33 PM~13450434
> *Pics or it aint happen....
> *


he'll only have receipts for rustoleum and bondo.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2009, 10:45 PM~13450538
> *he'll only have receipts for rustoleum and bondo.
> *


Ha......oh receipt for 300 sunroof....







































......na he just got fucked on dat. .....dats y he aint get no receipt for dat one lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2009, 11:47 PM~13450567
> *Ha......oh receipt for 300 sunroof....
> ......na he just got fucked on dat. .....dats y he aint get no receipt for dat one lol
> *


woulda tried to get refund if he did.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2009, 11:33 PM~13450434
> *Pics or it aint happen....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 31 2009, 11:49 PM~13450588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was just fk'n with the *****.. didn't realize he was really wasting $ on that 4 door. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2009, 11:55 PM~13450635
> *was just fk'n with the *****.. didn't realize he was really wasting $ on that 4 door.    :uh:
> *


i can do what ever i want to do, i dont give a fuck if its a 4 door, i dont run with hype


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

since i only deal with cash $ this only proof i made a purchase.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 31 2009, 10:55 PM~13450635
> *was just fk'n with the *****.. didn't realize he was really wasting $ on that 4 door.    :uh:
> *


X2...thought he was workin on his mc....but gues not......



Model: impala 4dr.......haahahhahahahahahahaha dats just funny I'm sorry......who da fuck fixes up 4door impalas????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2009, 11:58 PM~13450666
> *X2...thought he was workin on his mc....but gues not......
> Model: impala 4dr.......haahahhahahahahahahaha dats just funny I'm sorry......who da fuck fixes up 4door impalas????
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 31 2009, 11:57 PM~13450654
> *i can do what ever i want to do, i dont give a fuck if its a 4 door, i dont run with hype
> *


yeah.. 2 doors are just a fad..when thats done with.. you gonna be 1st one with fly ass sedan. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2009, 11:58 PM~13450666
> *X2...thought he was workin on his mc....but gues not......
> Model: impala 4dr.......haahahhahahahahahahaha dats just funny I'm sorry......who da fuck fixes up 4door impalas????
> *


like i said i dont run with hype


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2009, 12:01 AM~13450687
> *yeah..  2 doors are just a fad..when thats done with..  you gonna be 1st one with fly ass sedan.  :uh:
> *


no, but im gonna be driving something I like


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ain't even gonna talk about your daily car.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy: no wonder im so low to the ground;i have so much weight on my nut sack


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 12:08 AM~13450742
> *:cheesy:  no wonder im so low to the ground;i have so much weight on my nut sack
> *


bitch, its your short legs that got you so low to the ground.. you only 4'8"


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 07:37 AM~13451745
> *
> *



:0 you are never up this early on LIL Saul


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2009, 01:19 AM~13450815
> *bitch, its your short legs that got you so low to the ground..  you only 4'8"
> *


you bout the same height


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 12:47 AM~13450567
> *Ha......oh receipt for 300 sunroof....
> ......na he just got fucked on dat. .....dats y he aint get no receipt for dat one lol
> *


sold as is, no receipt. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

houston :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2009, 08:35 AM~13452857
> *:cheesy:
> *


Sup suga lips...:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:16 AM~13453188
> *Sup suga lips...:cheesy:
> *


hola! :wave:

how ya been? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:16 AM~13453188
> *Sup suga lips...:cheesy:
> *


that white stuff wasn't suga on her lips. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2009, 09:33 AM~13453303
> *hola! :wave:
> 
> how ya been? :cheesy:
> *


same ol shit.....waitin for these playoffs to begin and see were yo suck ass rockets end up :0:......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2009, 09:42 AM~13453375
> *that white stuff wasn't suga on her lips.  :0
> *


:0: :0:............pinche cochina!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2009, 10:42 AM~13453375
> *that white stuff wasn't suga on her lips.  :0
> *


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....i had a powdered donut. :ugh: 


:roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:45 AM~13453419
> *same ol shit.....waitin for these playoffs to begin and see were yo suck ass rockets end up :0:......
> *


ha! yup. we shall see where they end up. :happysad: 

on another note....astros start season on monday. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:47 AM~13453441
> *:0: :0:............pinche cochina!!!
> *


 :0 

nah...not me! :angel: plus i have no idea what danny was tryin to imply. :ugh: 

LMAO! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2009, 09:50 AM~13453463
> *ha! yup. we shall see where they end up. :happysad:
> 
> on another note....astros start season on monday. :cheesy:
> *


Fuck da ass...stros.....

U still gettin yo vocals ready for ur duet wit fatboy at kareoke night?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2009, 09:48 AM~13453450
> *uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....i had a powdered donut. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Powdered nuts maybe.....:0: lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2009, 10:48 AM~13453450
> *uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....i had a powdered donut. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:00 AM~13453567
> *Powdered nuts maybe.....:0: lol
> *


nomsayn


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Mar 31 2009, 11:10 AM~13443781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: corona time


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS
cuantas libras de fajita? :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 10:53 AM~13454094
> *
> *


wuz up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 1 2009, 12:05 PM~13454197
> *wuz up
> *


whats up! Hows tha business going?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 11:08 AM~13454221
> *whats up! Hows tha business going?
> *


is dead


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 1 2009, 12:11 PM~13454250
> *is dead
> *


DAMN!!!! there not paying or theres no cars to pick up?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 AM~13453450
> *uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....i had a powdered deeezznuts. :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 12:58 AM~13450666
> *X2...thought he was workin on his mc....but gues not......
> Model: impala 4dr.......haahahhahahahahahahaha dats just funny I'm sorry......who da fuck fixes up 4door impalas????
> *



i'm not sidin with the kid, i don't know him. but why are impala 4 doors hated soo much, but fixing up a 4 door cadillac or town car or caprice are considered cool?

maybe its me, but i'd rather have a 4 door classic than a 4 door 'new' car.

fuckn rules of lowriding i guess :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 01:40 PM~13455486
> *i'm not sidin with the kid, i don't know him.  but why are impala 4 doors hated soo much, but fixing up a 4 door cadillac or town car or caprice are considered cool?
> 
> maybe its me, but i'd rather have a 4 door classic than a 4 door 'new' car.
> ...


Hmm....y don't u put standards instead of reverse knock offs on ur car??

Y don't people use baloon tires ass opposed to 155s or 175s......

Y don't people put mirror tint ona classic instead of regular glass...

4door lac are wat they are because........that's the only way the way were made....as u can see If the were made in 2 doors they would be preffered ...

Cuz that's exactly wat it is....the rules of lowridin....now people aint gotta follow em........just gota deal wit the bashing that comes along wit it... 


Y are u fixing up a 2 DOOR rivi...instead of a 4DOOR buick leasabre????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 02:40 PM~13455486
> *i'm not sidin with the kid, i don't know him.  but why are impala 4 doors hated soo much, but fixing up a 4 door cadillac or town car or caprice are considered cool?
> 
> maybe its me, but i'd rather have a 4 door classic than a 4 door 'new' car.
> ...


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 02:53 PM~13455586
> *Hmm....y don't u put standards instead of reverse knock offs on ur car??
> 
> Y don't people use baloon tires ass opposed to 155s or 175s......
> ...


what about that 4 door caddy from individuals? 

its a 4 door and its the best caddy out from houston right now


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 02:04 PM~13455688
> *what about that  4 door caddy from individuals?
> 
> its a 4 door and its the best caddy out from houston right now
> *


90 91 92 lacs.....only made in 4doors..... any other questions???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 03:07 PM~13455713
> *90 91 92 lacs.....only made in 4doors..... any other questions???
> *


thats why you 90 out an 80s. how come he didnt do that?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:55 AM~13453516
> *Fuck da ass...stros.....
> 
> U still gettin yo vocals ready for ur duet wit fatboy at kareoke night?
> *


LOL!! quite being a hater!!! i love goin to the games...for more than one reason. :cheesy: 

uhhhhhhhhh...nah. im not ready for a duet with heavy d. :nosad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 02:12 PM~13455762
> *thats why you 90 out an 80s. how come he didnt do that?
> *


He's got another 2door somethin sittin around waitin to be finished....lac is just a temp


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 11:00 AM~13453567
> *Powdered nuts maybe.....:0: lol
> *


COCHINO!!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2009, 11:06 AM~13453635
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 1 2009, 12:36 PM~13454489
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

SHUT UR ASS UP!! LOL!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 03:15 PM~13455786
> *He's got another 2door somethin sittin around waitin to be finished....lac is just a temp
> *


but why did he put money into it instead of just keeping as it is?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 02:19 PM~13455821
> *but why did he put money into it instead of just keeping as it is?
> *


Cuz its a lac.....4door. Lac....its looks ok even tho its a 4door.....
Y u put money into ur car instead of laving it as is????????
















Show me on "nice" lookin 4door 65 66 64 impala.........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 03:23 PM~13455862
> *Cuz its a lac.....4door. Lac....its looks ok even tho its a 4door.....
> Y u put money into ur car instead of laving it as is????????
> Show me on "nice" lookin 4door 65 66 64 impala.........
> *


because i want to money into it just like he wanted to put money into that car


i can't show a nice looking impala since you refuse to see them as nice cars


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 02:27 PM~13455908
> *because i want to money into it just like he wanted to put money into that car
> i can't show a nice looking impala since you refuse to see them as nice cars
> *


He put money into it cuz it looks nice regardless .....and he has a 2DOOR coming.....u .....u.......well......u just got stuck wit wat u thought was a "classic"




And I win...cuz u won't post up a "nice" 4door cuz there aint none...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 03:36 PM~13456008
> *He put money into it cuz it looks nice regardless .....and he has a 2DOOR coming.....u .....u.......well......u just got stuck wit wat u thought was a "classic"
> And I win...cuz u won't post up a "nice" 4door cuz there aint none...
> *


we are two different people

you might not like it but i do

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aarmstead/2847306120/


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 02:43 PM~13456074
> *we are two different people
> 
> you might not like it but i do
> ...


Wow....are u fuckin serious?????????


U could've atleast found a decent one.......wtf is dat shit???? Cragars??? Flat black primer????










Ok ok ok its nice.....






























If u was gona use it ina demolition derby!!!!!!!!!!!:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

put a four door 60s impala next to a 93-96 caddy. i bet the impala gets more looks and the owner will get a cash offer unlike that caddy


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

When I finish my rags I plan on getting a 4 door wagon :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 04:02 PM~13456235
> *When I finish my rags I plan on getting a 4 door wagon :happysad:
> *


I would like a 65 wagon


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 03:53 PM~13455586
> *Hmm....y don't u put standards instead of reverse knock offs on ur car??
> cus they look better on some bombs
> 
> ...



not tryin to argue, but just tryin to understand the hypocracy with 4 doors.

personally, i'm a fan of anything thats a lowrider. i don't really care what it is.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 04:05 PM~13456261
> *not tryin to argue, but just tryin to understand the hypocracy with 4 doors.
> 
> personally, i'm a fan of anything thats a lowrider.  i don't really care what it is.
> *


Yo boy aint budgin on sellin them triple golds :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 02:53 PM~13456162
> *put a four door 60s impala next to a 93-96 caddy. i bet the impala gets more looks and the owner will get a cash offer unlike that caddy
> *


That 4 door in dat pic u posted vs lime green fleetwood from houston



Don't giva fuck how classic dat bitch is....it wouldn't get a nod from da folks...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 04:12 PM~13456320
> *That 4 door in dat pic u posted vs lime green fleetwood from houston
> Don't giva fuck how classic dat bitch is....it wouldn't get a nod from da folks...
> *


thats different moron

im talking about stock



fyi ill rather get that impala than that caddy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 05:06 PM~13456271
> *Yo boy aint budgin on sellin them triple golds  :angry:
> *



triples? *****, those are center golds. i know, i offered him good money for both the coupe and the d's and he said no.

probably shoulda thrown in a case of mexican twinkies. they still use real pig lard to make them. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 03:02 PM~13456235
> *When I finish my rags I plan on getting a 4 door wagon :happysad:
> *


Wagons are pose to have 4doors...no if ands about it......u kinda aint gota choice......nothin wrong wit wagons....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 04:16 PM~13456357
> *Wagons are pose to have 4doors...no if ands about it......u kinda aint gota choice......nothin wrong wit wagons....
> *


why? there is some 2 door wagons


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 04:15 PM~13456351
> *triples?  *****, those are center golds.  i know, i offered him good money for both the coupe and the d's and he said no.
> 
> probably shoulda thrown in a case of mexican twinkies.  they still use real pig lard to make them. :uh:
> *


***** aint seen pics of them :uh: 

wish you had em...coney island offer and you would of been all over deal :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 03:15 PM~13456345
> *thats different moron
> 
> im talking about stock
> ...


I bet u would......just stfu mijo....ur embaressing urself...




































Lemme guess u would fuck oprah winfrey instead of kim kardashin just cuz oprahs a "classic" hu???? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 1 2009, 04:22 PM~13456420
> *:roflmao:
> *


skeet skeet skeet


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 04:19 PM~13456389
> *I bet u would......just stfu mijo....ur embaressing urself...
> Lemme guess u would fuck oprah winfrey instead of kim kardashin just cuz oprahs a "classic" hu???? :uh:
> *


that car has already been seen like that already and was built by someone else that wasnt you


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*FOR SALE!*
24X8 DEFY RIMS WITH SUNNY 255/30/24 TIRES








ONE BRAND NEW TIRE
























TWO RIMS HAVE A CURB CHECK NO MAJOR DAMAGE :biggrin: 
























THIS IS THE THREAD LEFT ON THE REST OF THE TIRES








AND THIS IS WHAT THEY'RE ON








I'M ONLY ASKING $2200  PM ME SERIOUS OFFERS PLEASE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2009, 03:23 PM~13456436
> *that car has already been seen like that already  and was built by someone else that wasnt you
> *


Dog.....seriously.........WTF ARE U TALKIN BOUT???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 04:22 PM~13456427
> *skeet skeet skeet
> *


 :loco:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 04:31 PM~13456506
> *Dog.....seriously.........WTF ARE U TALKIN BOUT???
> *


why would someone buy a car that has been fixed up?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 04:04 PM~13456836
> *
> *


sup latino


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

here's a clean old school 4 door







...think it was from magnolia's finest


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 1 2009, 07:29 PM~13457635
> *here's a clean old school 4 door
> 
> 
> ...



That C.C. is still around... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 1 2009, 06:29 PM~13457635
> *here's a clean old school 4 door
> 
> 
> ...


sure its clean.. still a 4 door though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 1 2009, 04:26 PM~13456459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2009, 05:37 PM~13457735
> *sure its clean..  still a 4 door though.
> *


4doors n fat white walls.......:barf: :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 06:05 PM~13458019
> *4doors n fat white walls.......:barf: :barf:
> *


dog u fighting a losing battle, trust me i know :biggrin: not everyone shares the same standards of lowriding. so just do you, and them do them :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2009, 08:45 PM~13458439
> *dog u fighting a losing battle, trust me i know  :biggrin:  not everyone shares the same standards of lowriding.  so just do you, and them do them  :uh:
> *



come on kenny, standards? what is this the military? i always thought lowriders had to basically consist of hydraulics, nice paint, wire wheels and whitewall tires. i didn't think it mattered how many doors you had, or what kind of car it was.

i don't agree with this 'rule book lowriding' thing that is soo popular nowadays...

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 08:51 PM~13458527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean foo' :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 07:56 PM~13458607
> *clean foo' :biggrin:
> *


and its a 2 door :biggrin: 


wait wait....i had a 4 door Kandy paint, buck, hardline setup, partial chrome in the rear....i miss that car....but i wouldn't have it any other way now


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2009, 07:39 PM~13457759
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2009, 06:45 PM~13458439
> *dog u fighting a losing battle, trust me i know  :biggrin:  not everyone shares the same standards of lowriding.  so just do you, and them do them  :uh:
> *


Yea I know....hey it is wat is.....I just call it how I see it....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 06:50 PM~13458517
> *come on kenny, standards?  what is this the military?  i always thought lowriders had to basically consist of hydraulics, nice paint, wire wheels and whitewall tires.  i didn't think it mattered how many doors you had, or what kind of car it was.
> 
> i don't agree with this 'rule book lowriding' thing that is soo popular nowadays...
> ...


well there are standards in lowriding. u just might not notice them. heres an example......chinas....daytons...2 standards......primer.....stock....kandy....chrome no chrome, full wrap.....partial wrap....euro clip...no euro....chrome pumps...black pumps....gbody, lincoln, cadillac, impala, ...those are all standards...u can pick what u want to represent. thats why there are certain clubs out there....some clubs must have 520s....some clubs must have skinny whites....some clubs must be cut....some clubs dont allow air bags....some clubs roll stickers...some plaques.....some clubs dont allow tinted windows......that way all their cars maintain the same standard.....just gotta get in where u fit in...i know you are building that rivi to a high standard...going frame off says enough  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 06:51 PM~13458527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car has come ALONG way


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2009, 08:26 PM~13458915
> *well there are standards in lowriding.  u just might not notice them. heres an example......chinas....daytons...2 standards......primer.....stock....kandy....chrome no chrome,  full wrap.....partial wrap....euro clip...no euro....chrome pumps...black pumps....gbody, lincoln, cadillac, impala, ...those are all standards...u can pick what u want to represent.  thats why there are certain clubs out there....some clubs must have 520s....some clubs must have skinny whites....some clubs must be cut....some clubs dont allow air bags....some clubs roll stickers...some plaques.....some clubs dont allow tinted windows......that way all their cars maintain the same standard.....just gotta get in where u fit in...i know you are building that rivi to a high standard...going frame off says enough    :biggrin:
> *


Word on tha street is he gon smooth out the frame so he can say his frame is slicker then some ****** overall paint! :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2009, 09:26 PM~13458915
> *well there are standards in lowriding.  u just might not notice them. heres an example......chinas....daytons...2 standards......primer.....stock....kandy....chrome no chrome,  full wrap.....partial wrap....euro clip...no euro....chrome pumps...black pumps....gbody, lincoln, cadillac, impala, ...those are all standards...u can pick what u want to represent.  thats why there are certain clubs out there....some clubs must have 520s....some clubs must have skinny whites....some clubs must be cut....some clubs dont allow air bags....some clubs roll stickers...some plaques.....some clubs dont allow tinted windows......that way all their cars maintain the same standard.....just gotta get in where u fit in...i know you are building that rivi to a high standard...going frame off says enough    :biggrin:
> *



yea, i hear ya. i get all that. i know clubs don't want 4 door cars in. which i totally understand, if i ran a club honestly i would stay away from them also. i just don't get why a certain classic gets outcasted the way it does (impalas) when others get 'respect' if you will. just a lil something i found funny..

and you know this, it ain't gettin built if its not gettin built right, and i decided frame off is the only way :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 09:32 PM~13458971
> *Word on tha street is he gon smooth out the frame so he can say his frame is slicker then some ****** overall paint! :0
> *



who is this and how do you know sooooo much :angry: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I want to give a big shout out, and much respect to the homie Lone Star..aka Kenny...cause he helped out more then anybody has...even let me borrow his truck for about 3 weeks and didnt even complain. true friends, not many have them


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 08:34 PM~13458994
> *who is this and how do you know sooooo much :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 09:34 PM~13459000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 08:33 PM~13458982
> *yea, i hear ya.  i get all that.  i know clubs don't want 4 door cars in.  which i totally understand, if i ran a club honestly i would stay away from them also.  i just don't get why a certain classic gets outcasted the way it does (impalas) when others get 'respect' if you will.  just a lil something i found funny..
> 
> and you know this, it ain't gettin built if its not gettin built right, and i decided frame off is the only way :biggrin:
> *


Quoted for future reference


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 09:35 PM~13459006
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



no action this weekend, gotta go pick up some gold :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 09:37 PM~13459022
> *Quoted for future reference
> *



damn ur the devil :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 1 2009, 07:32 PM~13458971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, comparing a 4 door impala to a 4 door cadillac is 2 different leagues...when u park both cars stock. next to each other of course the impala is going to get more attention....but this is lowriding we arent talking stock cars. its kind of like saying a chrysler 300 looks like a bentley until a real bentley pulls up. a 4 door belair or biscayne looks like an impala until a real one shows up ....u can thank slim for that little cliche :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 1 2009, 08:37 PM~13459026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 07:34 PM~13459000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rent a truck inc. how ya boy jp calls it. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 07:51 PM~13458527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 09:34 PM~13459000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAMALO Y SACALE PUS, Y LUEGO PONLE CASA!!!!! :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:43 PM~13459090
> *PONLE CASA!!!!! :uh:
> *


algo que no tienes....puro jonke trailer house :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 08:34 PM~13459000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aw! :cheesy: Lol! Jk!

But you right. True friends are hard to come by.  

Car looks good Fredo.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 09:46 PM~13459115
> *algo que no tienes....puro jonke trailer house :biggrin:
> *


PAID CASH TO BRO, SOMETHING U DONT KNOW ABOUT!!!! Y TODAVIA ME SOBRA FERIA PERO CALLARLE LA VOCA A MUNCHA GENTE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:48 PM~13459148
> *PAID CASH TO BRO, SOMETHING U DONT KNOW ABOUT!!!! Y TODAVIA ME SOBRA FERIA PERO CALLARLE LA VOCA A MUNCHA GENTE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


mas te costo 100 pesos....asta pagastes mucho.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2009, 07:40 PM~13459051
> *rent a truck inc. how ya boy jp calls it.  :biggrin:
> *


R.A.T. inc mayne


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ONE OF MY FELLOW MEMBERS ..Mike from TX CITY sellin HIS CUTTY ..4 G'S PM A ME FOR MORE INFO

2 CCE PUMPS, V6, 90,500 MILES..NO A/C


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 1 2009, 07:51 PM~13459181
> *R.A.T. inc mayne
> *


bitch u wanna start again. go to bed


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 1 2009, 08:51 PM~13459181
> *R.A.T. inc mayne
> *


i got that spy pic of the ace :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 07:43 PM~13459090
> *MAMALO Y SACALE PUS, Y LUEGO PONLE CASA!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:54 PM~13459213
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 09:50 PM~13459170
> *mas te costo 100 pesos....asta pagastes mucho.. :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN U NEED A TRUCK AND A TRAILER TO HAUL UR LOLWRIDER OF THE YEAR!!! DONT GO OUT BUYING A TRUCK JUST WORRY ABOUT PAYING UR HOUSE AND CAR NOTES, WHILE I RELAX IN MY TRAILER AND WITH ALL MY PAID OF CARS..... CHINGALA!!!! LIVE UR AMERICAN DREAM..... :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2009, 07:52 PM~13459188
> *bitch u wanna start again. go to bed
> *


MAN I HEARD BOUT THAT..THE KIDNAPPA.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 07:34 PM~13459000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man fuck dat putooo!!:0: :0:


A but lookin good fredo...heard u having a big day sunday...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 09:52 PM~13459187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TELL HIM I GOT 1500 CASH!!!!! :biggrin: I KNOW HE'LL CALL ME....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 09:55 PM~13459219
> *:biggrin:
> *


MC looks good homie :thumbsup: for taking your time


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:55 PM~13459221
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN U NEED A TRUCK AND A TRAILER TO HAUL UR LOLWRIDER OF THE YEAR!!!  DONT GO OUT BUYING A TRUCK JUST WORRY ABOUT PAYING UR HOUSE AND CAR NOTES, WHILE I RELAX IN MY TRAILER AND WITH ALL MY PAID OF CARS..... CHINGALA!!!! LIVE UR AMERICAN DREAM..... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 06:51 PM~13458527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FREDO..YOUR LS CAME OUT CLEAN..I NEED TO CHECK IT..REALLY LIKE THE SEATS TOO..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 07:55 PM~13459221
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN U NEED A TRUCK AND A TRAILER TO HAUL UR LOLWRIDER OF THE YEAR!!!  DONT GO OUT BUYING A TRUCK JUST WORRY ABOUT PAYING UR HOUSE AND CAR NOTES, WHILE I RELAX IN MY TRAILER AND WITH ALL MY PAID OF CARS..... CHINGALA!!!! LIVE UR AMERICAN DREAM..... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 lowrider of the year???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , que rollo tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 09:53 PM~13459203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COMO VEZ A TU CAMARADA!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 07:56 PM~13459244
> *TELL HIM I GOT 1500 CASH!!!!! :biggrin:  I KNOW HE'LL CALL ME....
> *


U MOST BE MISTAKING HIM FOR SOMEONE ELSE...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:56 PM~13459240
> *Man fuck dat putooo!!:0: :0:
> A but lookin good fredo...heard u having a big day sunday...
> *


gonna have the whole world checking out the car...and when i say the whole world i mean the BIG "I"...gotta represent here and wherever they fly the plaque


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 07:57 PM~13459262
> *COMO VEZ A TU CAMARADA!!!!!
> *


es tu compa , que no? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 09:57 PM~13459254
> *:0  :0  :0 lowrider of the year???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , que rollo tony
> *


JUST HERE FUKIN AROUND COMO SIEMPRE, AQUI OBSERVANDO A ESTOS PUTOS SALADOS........ :biggrin: Y TU QUE ROLLO, DID U FIND THE PROBLEM CON LAS PILAS?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where did 713ridaz go. where u at


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2009, 07:52 PM~13459188
> *bitch u wanna start again. go to bed
> *


ole iam getting ready to fill out a hurt feeling report if u dont stop lookin ass *****


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 08:57 PM~13459254
> *:0  :0  :0 lowrider of the year???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , que rollo tony
> *


gonna say one thing...your real cool with him(tony) on the net...but i know the real.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 09:58 PM~13459272
> *U MOST BE MISTAKING HIM FOR SOMEONE ELSE...
> *


WHY DID U TEACH HIM RITE????? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 07:50 PM~13458517
> *come on kenny, standards?  what is this the military?  i always thought lowriders had to basically consist of hydraulics, nice paint, wire wheels and whitewall tires.  i didn't think it mattered how many doors you had, or what kind of car it was.
> 
> i don't agree with this 'rule book lowriding' thing that is soo popular nowadays...
> ...


x motha fukkn 2

shows get smaller, cus everyone gotta have "rules". honestly, im gonna hate the day when i walk into an arena and its full of only impalas. i like em, but gotta have something different to look at every once in a while


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:01 PM~13459307
> *WHY DID U TEACH HIM RITE?????  :biggrin:
> *


INDEED...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 1 2009, 08:00 PM~13459297
> *ole iam getting ready to fill out a hurt feeling report if u dont stop lookin ass *****
> *


say somethin else.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Topic good night


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 10:00 PM~13459298
> *gonna say one thing...your real cool with him(tony) on the net...but i know the real.
> *


 :uh: U TRYING TO START SOMETHING!!!!! :angry: ..... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:00 PM~13459294
> *JUST HERE FUKIN AROUND COMO SIEMPRE, AQUI OBSERVANDO A ESTOS PUTOS SALADOS........ :biggrin:  Y TU QUE ROLLO, DID U FIND THE PROBLEM CON LAS PILAS?
> *


si loco, everything looks good, que onda contigo, y estos changos :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:01 PM~13459313
> *INDEED...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 08:00 PM~13459298
> *gonna say one thing...your real cool with him(tony) on the net...but i know the real.
> *


 :uh: , juz get off the cloud homie, ur car clean, BUT AINT ALL THAT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 07:59 PM~13459283
> *gonna have the whole world checking out the car...and when i say the whole world i mean the BIG "I"...gotta represent here and wherever they fly the plaque
> *


"I" feel ya on dat...........just get ready for da hate that gon come wit it u got da car to back it up....and I know u aint done yet :0:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 09:07 PM~13459395
> *:uh: , juz get off the cloud homie, ur car clean, BUT AINT ALL THAT
> *


I think it looks good!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:03 PM~13459335
> *Topic good night
> 
> 
> ...


DO I SEE SO CHEERLEADERS HERE TONIGHT, RAISE UR HANDS!!! :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13459406
> *I think it looks good!
> *



thats all that matters, as long as YOU think it looks good :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 07:58 PM~13458630
> *and its a 2 door :biggrin:
> wait wait....i had a 4 door Kandy paint, buck, hardline setup, partial chrome in the rear....i miss that car....but i wouldn't have it any other way now
> *


had one of those myself.. :biggrin: matter of fact many of us did .....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 09:09 PM~13459417
> *thats all that matters, as long as YOU think it looks good  :uh:
> 
> *


Dont you have a rivi to go pull a body off of :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 08:08 PM~13459406
> *I think it looks good!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 08:07 PM~13459395
> *:uh: , juz get off the cloud homie, ur car clean, BUT AINT ALL THAT *


damn boiler.. when u start acting like that..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 10:07 PM~13459395
> *:uh: , juz get off the cloud homie, ur car clean, BUT AINT ALL THAT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THANK U HOMIE AND I KNOW MY CARS AINT ALL THAT EITHER THATS WHY I DONT POST THEM UP EVERYDAY!!...  :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:09 PM~13459419
> *had one of those myself.. :biggrin:  matter of fact many of us did .....
> *



i'm sure alot of us did. they are kind of an 'amateur' foot in the door kind a car for lowriding i suppose.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 1 2009, 07:56 PM~13458607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 1 2009, 09:08 PM~13459406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT TO THAT EVERYBODY FOR THE PROPS...THANK YOU


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 10:09 PM~13459430
> *Dont you have a rivi to go pull a body off of :angry:
> *



ha, got my mind on some gold right now i told ya


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13459412
> *DO I SEE SO CHEERLEADERS HERE TONIGHT, RAISE UR HANDS!!! :uh:
> *


























:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 10:07 PM~13459395
> *:uh: , juz get off the cloud homie, ur car clean, BUT AINT ALL THAT
> *


DAMN, UR GONNA HURT HIS FEELING!!!!























OH WELL</span>!!!! <span style=\'color:red\'>LET HIM FILL A HURT FEELING REPORT.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:10 PM~13459434
> *damn boiler.. when u start acting like that..
> *


what u mean goofy, is there sum wrong with that


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 09:11 PM~13459456
> *ha, got my mind on some gold right now i told ya
> *


 :biggrin: maybe one day I can call you and tell you that im goin pick up some gold


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13459405
> *"I" feel ya on dat...........just get ready for da hate that gon come wit it u got da car to back it up....and I know u aint done yet :0:
> *


I SEE CHINGOS DE CHEERLEADERS!!!!!!! BACK DAT ASS UP...........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13459406
> *I think it looks good!
> *


IT DOES, BUT HE MAKES IT SEEM LIKE ITS LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR....... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:13 PM~13459478
> *I SEE CHINGOS DE CHEERLEADERS!!!!!!! BACK DAT ASS UP...........
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:10 PM~13459439
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  THANK U HOMIE AND I KNOW MY CARS AINT ALL THAT EITHER THATS WHY I DONT POST THEM UP EVERYDAY!!...   :biggrin:
> *


IF WE WERE TO POST EVERYTHING WE DO TO THIS BUCKETS,....THIS MUDA TOPIC WOULD B 1000 PAGES LONGER :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 10:11 PM~13459456
> *ha, got my mind on some gold right now i told ya
> *


you already know you'll be calling me to buy them from you a few months later. :buttkick:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 09:10 PM~13459443
> *i'm sure alot of us did.  they are kind of an 'amateur' foot in the door kind a car for lowriding i suppose.
> *


nah ...think it was part of the times ..i would still cruise it if i had it though  ..........front wheel drive , lifted , triple gold knock offs ,and rolled on 5:20s...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 08:12 PM~13459471
> *what u mean goofy, is there sum wrong with that
> *


I GUESS NOT..WHO AM I TO JUDGE ..I JUST GIVE PROPS TO EVERYONE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:15 PM~13459496
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


please don't edit anymore shit. make your mind up when you post. :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 09:34 PM~13459000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm not a big fan of montes, but that is one sharp looking motherfucker.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 09:15 PM~13459490
> *IT DOES, BUT HE MAKES IT SEEM LIKE ITS LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR....... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I didnt get that impression but from sounds of it he took his time on paint, interior so im pretty sure all else is detailed if not in future plans.






















But I dont know nothing im jus a ninja lookin on :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:10 PM~13459434
> *damn boiler.. when u start acting like that..
> *


SINCE HE MOVED TO HOUSTON!!!! :0 :0  HATER TOWN....  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:15 PM~13459490
> *IT DOES, BUT HE MAKES IT SEEM LIKE ITS LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR....... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


let the man be proud of his ride. he did put quite some work into it to keep it slick.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:16 PM~13459522
> *please don't edit anymore shit.  make your mind up when you post. :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:13 PM~13459478
> *I SEE CHINGOS DE CHEERLEADERS!!!!!!! BACK DAT ASS UP...........
> *


BIG SHOUT OUT TO ALL THESE CHEERLEADERS TONIGHT HERE ON LAYITLOW, WE WILL B EXPECTING YA IN DALLAS THIS WKND, PLEASE SHOW UP AND SUPPORT UR CITY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imagine the drama that gonna start, when mines done.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EVERYONE CALM DOWN AND GIVE SOME PROPS ON THIS ASS... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:15 PM~13459496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god dammit, i bet the teachers hate grading your shit with eraser smudges all over the paper. LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 1 2009, 10:11 PM~13459450
> *<span style='color:red'>ANYTIME HOMIE!!!!  :biggrin: NO NEED TO THANK ME....OH AND HURRY UP BRING THAT BITCH OUT SO DA WHOLE WORLD CAN SEE IT IN PERSON....... *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:19 PM~13459584
> *god dammit, i bet the teachers hate grading your shit with eraser smudges all over the paper.  LOL
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:15 PM~13459505
> *you already know you'll be calling me to buy them from you a few months later.  :buttkick:
> *



ha, yea right on this one homie. not gonna happen, guarantee it :biggrin: 

unless you wanna pay double what im payin.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:19 PM~13459579
> *EVERYONE CALM DOWN AND GIVE SOME PROPS ON THIS ASS... :0
> 
> 
> ...


i can smell her pan pan pan pan pannn...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

* Bay89*, 713Lowriderboy, switches4life, cartier01
.........whats the deal.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:12 PM~13459460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB HOMIE, NOW JUST SAVE UR ENERGY TILL DA HOP.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 10:20 PM~13459595
> *ha, yea right on this one homie.  not gonna happen, guarantee it :biggrin:
> 
> unless you wanna pay double what im payin.
> *


****** i'm not roberto g. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:18 PM~13459558
> *let the man be proud of his ride.  he did put quite some work into it to keep it slick.
> *



x2 man can't even have shit without somebody pissin in his flower bed. fuckin houston.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 1 2009, 09:20 PM~13459603
> * Bay89, 713Lowriderboy, switches4life, cartier01
> .........whats the deal.....
> *


chillin. gettin loaded up for dallas


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 09:21 PM~13459612
> ******* i'm not roberto g.  :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:21 PM~13459612
> ******* i'm not roberto g.  :uh:
> *



sentimental value, que no? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda marcelo?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13459627
> *chillin.  gettin loaded up for dallas
> *


 :0 ......u going to be at the spot at 8pm 2morrow??


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:21 PM~13459611
> *GOOD JOB HOMIE, NOW JUST SAVE UR ENERGY TILL DA HOP.....
> *



we'll see quien es


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2009, 08:19 PM~13459574
> *imagine the drama that gonna start, when mines done.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT YEAR IS THIS BIG PIMP?? 2020? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2009, 10:22 PM~13459627
> *chillin.  gettin loaded up my ass with hott nutt so i can do a money shot for this gay black midget porno i'm starring in
> *



:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 10:15 PM~13459501
> *IF WE WERE TO POST EVERYTHING WE DO TO THIS BUCKETS,....THIS MUDA TOPIC WOULD B 1000 PAGES LONGER :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IF I POST PICTURES OF ALL MY PAID BUCKETS, MY HORSES,PONYS,GO CARTS,4 WHEELERS AND ALL MY ROOSTERS IN DA BACK YARD........ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 10:23 PM~13459658
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hot damn!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:15 PM~13459511
> *nah ...think it was part of the times ..i would still cruise it if i had it though  ..........front wheel drive , lifted ,  triple gold knock offs ,and rolled on 5:20s...
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 09:19 PM~13459579
> *EVERYONE CALM DOWN AND GIVE SOME PROPS ON THIS ASS... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:16 PM~13459519
> *I GUESS NOT..WHO AM I TO JUDGE ..I JUST GIVE PROPS TO EVERYONE..
> *


JUDGE GOOFY????? :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 09:25 PM~13459677
> *
> *


que onda tony u still got a piece of that car o no??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:24 PM~13459661
> *YEAH IF I POST PICTURES OF ALL MY PAID BUCKETS, ALL MY ROOSTERS IN DA BACK YARD........ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 10:17 PM~13459539
> *I didnt get that impression but from sounds of it he took his time on paint, interior so im pretty sure all else is detailed if not in future plans.
> But I dont know nothing im jus a ninja lookin on :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:26 PM~13459704
> *JUDGE GOOFY????? :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:18 PM~13459558
> *let the man be proud of his ride.  he did put quite some work into it to keep it slick.
> *


OK, IM SORRY EVRYONE!!!!











































NOT, APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:26 PM~13459713
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that fool got a mexican travelling circus in his backyard. wtf?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Apr 1 2009, 09:23 PM~13459649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 08:28 PM~13459745
> *OK,  IM SORRY EVRYONE!!!!
> NOT, APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 1 2009, 10:19 PM~13459574
> *imagine the drama that gonna start, when mines done.
> *


YA MERO SE ACABA EL MUNDO GORDO, HURRY UP!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:28 PM~13459753
> *that fool got a mexican travelling circus in his backyard.  wtf?
> *



More like a Zoo :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 08:28 PM~13459753
> *that fool got a mexican travelling circus in his backyard.  wtf?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 1 2009, 09:29 PM~13459758
> *is that tomorrow?............ :uh: of course
> :uh:............x2
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 09:28 PM~13459753
> *that fool got a mexican travelling circus in his backyard.  wtf?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

one last thing 4 tonight locos, it is ok to pay someone to do ur hydros, paint, interior etc, BUT U CAN ALWAYS TRY DO DO SOMETHING URSELF, THATS WHERE THE PRIDE IS  ..IF u do it right :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 09:32 PM~13459824
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up bro?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 09:30 PM~13459778
> *YA MERO SE ACABA EL MUNDO GORDO, HURRY UP!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


x2...theres already a lifted hard top 68 and a drop top rollin in baytown....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 09:32 PM~13459829
> *one last thing 4 tonight locos, it is ok to pay someone to do ur hydros, paint, interior etc, BUT U CAN ALWAYS TRY DO DO SOMETHING URSELF, THATS WHERE THE PRIDE IS  ..IF u do it right :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 10:32 PM~13459829
> *one last thing 4 tonight locos, it is ok to pay someone to do ur hydros, paint, interior etc, BUT U CAN ALWAYS TRY DO DO SOMETHING URSELF, THATS WHERE THE PRIDE IS  ..IF u do it right :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 10:23 PM~13459653
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT YEAR IS THIS BIG PIMP?? 2020? :biggrin:
> *


QUE COMES QUE ADIVINAS WUEY!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn! full house :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 10:32 PM~13459824
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, 713Lowriderboy, loco's79, Big Juan, h-town team 84 caddy, Lord Goofy, misslindseyrose, switches4life, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, JUSTDEEZ, cartier01, chevylo97, Bay89, ChocolateThriller



2g's


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 09:33 PM~13459834
> *Whats up bro?
> *


Not much Bro just chillin...... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:33 PM~13459838
> *x2...theres already a lifted hard top 68 and a drop top rollin in baytown....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:26 PM~13459706
> *que onda tony u still got a piece of that car o no??
> *


EL CHOCHI LO TIENE PERO MIGHT HAVE TO GET IT FOR MY NEW RIDE THATS ABOUT TO BUST OUT SOON....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 09:34 PM~13459867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 09:35 PM~13459878
> *Not much Bro just chillin...... :biggrin:
> *


Did you hear back from oh boy?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 09:36 PM~13459908
> *Did you hear back from oh boy?
> *


Bout the hood?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 03:06 PM~13456271
> *Yo boy aint budgin on sellin them triple golds  :angry:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:26 PM~13459713
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY LIL GIRLS LOVE ANIMALS AND THEY FIND A WAY TO MAKE ME BUY THEM.... :biggrin: THEY HAVE TO HAVE FUN TOO!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:28 PM~13459753
> *that fool got a mexican travelling circus in his backyard.  wtf?
> *


AT UR SERVICE MR LATIN.....


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 1 2009, 10:37 PM~13459933
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


thanks for the pics, need better ones of el jefe for some arte del barrio.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:38 PM~13459954
> *AT UR SERVICE MR LATIN.....
> *


might have to hire your pony for my annual july 4th block party. LOL


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:22 PM~13459639
> *que onda marcelo?
> *


chilling bro getting ready gots a permit load early in the morning


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 10:32 PM~13459824
> *:biggrin:
> *


YA SABES COMO ME LA JUEGO YO HOMITO!! I LOVE MY BABYS WHAT CAN I SAY......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 1 2009, 10:40 PM~13459988
> *chilling bro getting ready gots a permit load early in the morning
> *


that's cool man, might cue it up sunday. will call you.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2009, 10:32 PM~13459829
> *one last thing 4 tonight locos, it is ok to pay someone to do ur hydros, paint, interior etc, BUT U CAN ALWAYS TRY DO DO SOMETHING URSELF, THATS WHERE THE PRIDE IS  ..IF u do it right :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 09:40 PM~13460000
> *YA SABES COMO ME LA JUEGO YO HOMITO!! I LOVE MY BABYS WHAT CAN I SAY......
> *


 :thumbsup: Ha huevo Homie....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 03:15 PM~13456351
> *triples?  *****, those are center golds.  i know, i offered him good money for both the coupe and the d's and he said no.probably shoulda thrown in a my chic (who's name I have tattooed on my back).  :uh:
> *



yeah right


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:33 PM~13459838
> *x2...theres already a lifted hard top 68 and a drop top rollin in baytown....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 1 2009, 10:41 PM~13460021
> *yeah right
> *



ok, i'll just ask letty then


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:34 PM~13459867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U AINT SEEN SHIT YET, TE VAS A SACAR DE ONDA CUANDO ME MIRES EN TU BARRIO ROLLING............ :biggrin:  U'LL SEE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:43 PM~13460058
> *U AINT SEEN SHIT YET, TE VAS A SACAR DE ONDA CUANDO ME MIRES EN TU BARRIO ROLLING............  :biggrin:    U'LL SEE!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

texas gold car looks good i think thats the same color has my gmc


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 03:18 PM~13456378
> ****** aint seen pics of them :uh:
> 
> wish you had em...coney island offer and you would of been all over deal :0
> *


 If you want a pic all you have to do is ask fellow FNU member

nope I took pat to JCI on tuesday got pics to prove it :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:39 PM~13459981
> *might have to hire your pony for my annual july 4th block party.  LOL
> *


YA SABES, PURO REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS!!!! Y NO SE ARIMEN PARA YA CABRONES PORQUE MATAN GRATIS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 1 2009, 09:47 PM~13460120
> *If you want a pic all you have to do is ask fellow FNU member
> 
> nope I took pat to JCI on tuesday got pics to prove it :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 1 2009, 10:47 PM~13460122
> *YA SABES, PURO REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS!!!! Y NO SE ARIMEN PARA YA CABRONES PORQUE MATAN GRATIS..... :biggrin:
> *


just make sure to not turn up your grille speakers. already got it cool with the white folks here.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup everybody


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13459430
> *Dont you have a rivi to go pull a body off of :angry:
> *


x2 or was the trip to conroe a waste? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:49 PM~13460147
> *just make sure to not turn up your grille speakers.  already got it cool with the white folks here.
> 
> 
> ...


DONT WORRY ABOUT THAT, IM AGAINST THOSE SPEAKERS MY SELF...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 08:49 PM~13460147
> *just make sure to not turn up your grille speakers.  already got it cool with the white folks here.
> 
> 
> ...


 damn things annoy me, makes me wonna pull my 45 and shoot them out the grill

:angry:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 1 2009, 09:59 PM~13460304
> *damn things annoy me, makes me wonna pull my 45 and shoot them out the grill
> 
> :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 08:20 PM~13459595
> *ha, yea right on this one homie.  not gonna happen, guarantee it :biggrin:
> 
> unless you wanna pay double what im payin.
> *


sure
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 1 2009, 09:19 PM~13459579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 1 2009, 08:21 PM~13459618
> *x2  I can't even  shit on the roof or outside the cantina without somebody stepping in it.  fuckin houston.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 1 2009, 10:59 PM~13460304
> *damn things annoy me, makes me wonna pull my 45 and shoot them out the grill
> 
> :angry:
> *


shit i was coming back from picking up a regal out of town and some we'back zoomed past slo and me in his hood. thought it was a mexican ambulance flying by.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:07 PM~13460411
> *shit i was coming back from picking up a regal out of town and some we'back zoomed past slo and me in his hood.  thought it was a mexican ambulance flying by.
> *


Mira! Mira! Eres gavacho o que? :angry: :uh: Ya nomas faltaba que dijeras OMG..... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 08:38 PM~13459964
> *thanks for the pics, need better ones of el jefe for some arte del barrio.
> *


 i tried to get one of him picking his nose but kept moving


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 11:09 PM~13460437
> *Mira! Mira! Eres gavacho o que? :angry:  :uh:
> *


My bad, let me rephrase that.... some south of the border illegal'ee was zooming by. Didn't mean to chingalay la raza in my last comment. :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:11 PM~13460491
> *My bad, let me rephrase that.... some south of the border illegal'ee was zooming by.  Didn't mean to chingalay la raza in my last comment.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 09:09 PM~13460437
> *Mira! Mira! Eres gavacho o que? :angry:  :uh: Ya nomas faltaba que dijeras OMG.....  :biggrin:
> *


Oh you aint know?????


















Senor latin done hung around da white folks so much he think he one of dem....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 11:14 PM~13460525
> *Oh you aint know?????
> Senor latin done hung around da white folks so much he think he one of dem....
> *


no guey hose'ay. use to spend my summers back in the late 70's early 80's in Rio Bravo, Tamps. con los mocosos comiendo Duvalin y tomando Joyas.  

Tell your boy roberto-g about this deal i found for him.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13460518


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 10:14 PM~13460525
> *Oh you aint know?????
> Senor latin done hung around da white folks so much he think he one of dem....
> *


 :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 11:14 PM~13460525
> *Oh you aint know?????
> Senor latin done hung around da white folks so much he think he one of dem....
> *


coming from the boy who thinks he's black. :loco:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:22 PM~13460620
> *coming from the boy who thinks he's black.  :loco:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You mean he's not black?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 11:23 PM~13460641
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You mean he's not black?
> *


nah, he's one of these...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 09:22 PM~13460620
> *coming from the boy who thinks he's black.  :loco:
> *


Hmmm....naw buddy ......just wasn't raised around the fleamarkets n tejano shit like u......still no wat I am and were I came fromm.........unlike others on here who shamed to be wat they are...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2009, 11:35 PM~13460824
> *Hmmm....naw buddy ......just wasn't raised around the fleamarkets n tejano shit like u......still no wat I am and were I came fromm.........unlike others on here who shamed to be wat they are...
> *


x2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Nix customs...lonestar....

Its 230 in da godam morning wtf is yall doing awake??????


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 01:38 AM~13462146
> *Nix customs...lonestar....
> 
> Its 230 in da godam morning wtf is yall doing awake??????
> *


wat ya doin up? you aint go back to work?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 2 2009, 12:39 AM~13462152
> *wat ya doin up? you aint go back to work?
> *


Wtf u doing awake???? 

I just got back from toc bar.....loaded up on da fruity drinks.......and yea I went back to work ...don't go in till 1 manana


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 01:48 AM~13462170
> *Wtf u doing awake????
> 
> I just got back from toc bar.....loaded up on da fruity drinks.......and yea I went back to work ...don't go in till 1 manana
> *


I never sleep :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 01:38 AM~13462146
> *Nix customs...lonestar....
> 
> Its 230 in da godam morning wtf is yall doing awake??????
> *


MIND UR BIZZ. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

If any of ya know a inspection place that won't fk with you over dark tint pm a nga.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 01:48 AM~13462170
> *Wtf u doing awake????
> 
> I just got back from toc bar..... loaded up on da fruity drinks.......and yea I went back to work ...don't go in till 1 manana
> *


That place still round? Man I haven't been there in forever.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 02:48 AM~13462170
> *Wtf u doing awake????
> 
> I just got back from toc bar.....loaded up on da fruity drinks.......and yea I went back to work ...don't go in till 1 manana
> *


queer :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 06:25 AM~13462603
> *That place still round? Man I haven't been there in forever.
> *


ill throw a b-day party there sometime, I know you will be there LOL


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 06:58 AM~13462795
> *ill throw a b-day party there sometime, I know you will be there LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 08:40 AM~13462973
> *:cheesy:
> *


bring me a present :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 07:40 AM~13462975
> *bring me a present  :biggrin:
> *


im still waiting for mine from last year... :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 08:50 AM~13463006
> *im still waiting for mine from last year... :angry:
> *


I got a cake, wanna jump out of it? :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 08:50 AM~13463006
> *im still waiting for mine from last year... :angry:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 11:22 PM~13460620
> *coming from the boy who thinks he's black.  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 11:23 PM~13460641
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You mean he's not black?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 11:26 PM~13460678
> *nah, he's one of these...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 02:48 AM~13462170
> *Wtf u doing awake????
> 
> I just got back from toc bar.....loaded up on da fruity drinks.......and yea I went back to work ...don't go in till 1 manana
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A GAY DRINK!!! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 08:09 AM~13463105
> *I got a cake, wanna jump out of it?  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: uh no! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 08:10 AM~13463110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea...i know you are! :buttkick: 


:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2009, 02:56 AM~13462196
> *MIND UR BIZZ. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 DAMN YA DOING THATS BOY WRONG!!!! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 07:50 AM~13462775
> *queer  :scrutinize:
> *


WELL I SEE I AINT THE ONLYONE THAT THINKS THAT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13460078
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE TRAIS PINCHE BOLIO CULO PRIETO!!!! :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Que onda Tony ? Here is a sneak pic of what is coming out soon, its half way done homie what yo think? You think its good enough to hang in there with yall BALLERS:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 09:05 AM~13463538
> *QUE TRAIS PINCHE BOLIO CULO PRIETO!!!!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 07:40 AM~13462973
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 1 2009, 11:09 PM~13460437
> *Mira! Mira! Eres gavacho o que? :angry:  :uh: Ya nomas faltaba que dijeras OMG.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YA SE LE OLVIDO DE DONDE VINO!!! WHAT A SHAME, QUE NO......100% REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS COMPITA COLONIA LAS CUMBRES......  ITS ALL OVER THE MAP AND ALWAYS ON THE NEWS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 2 2009, 10:07 AM~13463546
> *Que onda Tony ? Here is a sneak pic of what is coming out soon, its half way done homie what yo think? You think its good enough to hang in there with yall BALLERS:
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRA CHINGON HOMIE!!! SHIT THE WAY IT LOOKS, THAT CADDY WILL BE ON THE STREET SONNER THAT THAT ONE RAGALAC..... :0 :biggrin: ECHALE GANAS....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 10:01 AM~13463509
> *:uh: uh no! :angry:
> *


 :angry: I would do it for you!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 08:16 AM~13463622
> *SE MIRA CHINGON HOMIE!!!  SHIT THE WAY IT LOOKS, THAT CADDY WILL BE ON THE STREET SONNER THAT THAT ONE RAGALAC..... :0  :biggrin:  ECHALE GANAS....
> *


Tight. You know how I do it. Hey keep an eye for me homie. Im looking for some a-arms for the LAC. Trying to get up juiced for EASTER BASH


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 09:12 AM~13463597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YA SE LE OLVIDO DE DONDE VINO!!! WHAT A SHAME, QUE NO......100% REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS COMPITA COLONIA LAS CUMBRES......  ITS ALL OVER THE MAP AND ALWAYS ON THE NEWS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 2 2009, 10:20 AM~13463648
> *Tight. You know how I do it. Hey keep an eye for me homie. Im looking for some a-arms for the LAC. Trying to get up juiced for EASTER BASH
> *


STOCK UPPERS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 10:05 AM~13463538
> *QUE TRAIS PINCHE BOLIO CULO PRIETO!!!!  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 10:24 AM~13463685
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE ROLLO LATIN????? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 08:22 AM~13463673
> *STOCK UPPERS?
> *


Yeah if you have them stock, I can get them extended


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 10:25 AM~13463693
> *QUE ROLLO LATIN?????  :biggrin:
> *


same ole same ole. puro buckets 4 life. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:38 AM~13462146
> *Nix customs...lonestar....
> 
> Its 230 in da godam morning wtf is yall doing awake??????
> *


dont watch me , watch tv


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 2 2009, 09:11 AM~13463582
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave: hi friend! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 09:18 AM~13463638
> *:angry:  I would do it for you!!!!!!
> *


gee....thanks. :ugh:


:burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:18 AM~13464158
> *gee....thanks. :ugh:
> :burn:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 10:23 AM~13464216
> *:biggrin:
> *


i thought we were friends? why would you do something like that to me?  


LOL!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC

SUNDAY APRIL 5TH

SUE HASWELL PARK
BRYAN, TX....


LOOKING FOR SOMEONE WITH A FOCUS SS FOR HRNY TO CATCH A RIDE WITH.....

ALSO WHO HAS THE HOOK UP ON WINE COOLERS FOR DANNY?



TAKING DONATIONS FOR A CLUB MEMBERS MOM WHO NEEDS A BLOOD TRANSFUSION. SHE'S IN MEXICO AND THE DR'S WON'T DO IT UNTIL SHE HAS THE MONEY UP FRONT. 

HOPE ALL MY LIL HOMIE'S CAN MAKE IT OUT.....BRING THE KIDS.....

EGG HUNT
BIKE GIVEAWAY


WORKING ON EVENTS FOR THE KIDS TO DO...
3 LEGGED RACE
TUG O WAR
WHEELBARROW RACE
PIN THE TAIL ON DANNY'S HAIR NALGAS

FOR THE GROWN KIDS :biggrin: 
TIRE TOSS
JALAPENO EATING CONTEST


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 09:28 AM~13464242



Hey there sweety want to make some money? Fast ?

come join my fleet and make new friends.

PM me for more info. _ " Opportunity Knocking "_


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 04:25 AM~13462603
> *That place still round? Man I haven't been there in forever.
> *


Yea still there......definately not wat it used to be but hey.......its somewhere to kill the night at.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2009, 10:30 AM~13464264
> *ROYAL TOUCH EASTER PICNIC
> 
> SUNDAY APRIL 5TH
> ...


:roflmao:

sorry but i wont be able to make it. sorry Mike!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 10:33 AM~13464294
> *Yea still there......definately not wat it used to be but hey.......its somewhere to kill the night at.......
> *




COMIN TO THE PICNIC??

SAY HOMIE....BIG PETE BEEN LOOKIN FOR A HOOD AND STOCK GRILLE FOR HIS ROADMASTER....KNOW OF ANY FOR SALE???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK+Apr 2 2009, 10:32 AM~13464286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!?!?!!? OH HELL NO... :roflmao: 

got me messed up. :no:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 10:35 AM~13464308
> *:roflmao:
> 
> sorry but i wont be able to make it. sorry Mike!
> *



WE HAVIN CAKE AND CANDY....SAME AS A BDAY PARTY.....HAHAHAHA..... :biggrin: 


THAT'S COOL....MAYBE NEXT YR..... 

ME AND CATHY ARE GONNA BE AT THE CONCERT FRI :biggrin: YOU READY??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 2 2009, 08:07 AM~13463546
> *Que onda Tony ? Here is a sneak pic of what is coming out soon, its half way done homie what yo think? You think its good enough to hang in there with yall BALLERS:
> 
> 
> ...


Thought ur car was black??? U bought royal flush too????


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 10:33 AM~13464294
> *Yea still there......definately not wat it used to be but hey.......its somewhere to kill the night at.......
> *


  

i couldnt even tell you the last time i was at the place.


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone have some rims for sale?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Apr 2 2009, 10:38 AM~13464346
> *anyone have some rims for sale?
> *



WHAT YOU LOOKIN FOR?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2009, 10:36 AM~13464325
> *WE HAVIN CAKE AND CANDY....SAME AS A BDAY PARTY.....HAHAHAHA..... :biggrin:
> THAT'S COOL....MAYBE NEXT YR.....
> 
> ...


oh really!! :cheesy: :roflmao: 

nah but for real, im taking my son to wrestlemania on sunday. you know how that goes...  

oh yall are coming down? cool! hell yea im ready! super excited about that show! :thumbsup: yal going anywhere after? tell cathy ill be lookin for her. she gonna dress all 80's? LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2009, 09:35 AM~13464313
> *COMIN TO THE PICNIC??
> 
> SAY HOMIE....BIG PETE BEEN LOOKIN FOR A HOOD AND STOCK GRILLE FOR HIS ROADMASTER....KNOW OF ANY FOR SALE???
> *


Negative homie....gota take my bad ass lil brothers to wrastlemanisa........tell pete them buckets plenty in da junkyards........ill go and take a peep for em manana.just tell dat ***** to hit me up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 09:38 AM~13464344
> *
> 
> i couldnt even tell you the last time i was at the place.
> *


Yea I promise my self everytime I got there that it'll be my last time going...........but oh well.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 10:44 AM~13464397
> *Yea I promise my self everytime I got there that it'll be my last time going...........but oh well.....
> *


LOL!! well aint like there are alot of choices on a wednesday night!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 2 2009, 10:41 AM~13464370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WILL DO HOMIE....HE'S ALSO LOOKIN FOR A WOOD WHEEL.....HE HAS A 96 ROADMASTER WITH 48,000 MILES.....CLEAN AS FK!!! NEEDS LIL SHIT YOU KNOW...HIT ME UP...YOU STILL GOT MY NUMBER COLLIN??

HAHAHA


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2009, 10:47 AM~13464432
> *YEAH SI DIOS QUIERE....
> WAS GONNA TAKE MY SON ALEX TO WRESTLEMANIA, BUT WE WENT TO SEE THE WWE ONE THAT CAME HERE FOR WAY LESS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I HATE WRESTLING...
> 
> ...


ha! no joke! tickets were more than a regular show. yea i dont care for it either but for my son ya know...i'll tolerate it. :biggrin: 

i need to hit her up on myspace.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 09:46 AM~13464413
> *LOL!! well aint like there are alot of choices on a wednesday night!
> *


Exactly......going to level friday and scene and allure saturday......:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 10:51 AM~13464460
> *ha! no joke! tickets were more than a regular show. yea i dont care for it either but for my son ya know...i'll tolerate it. :biggrin:
> 
> i need to hit her up on myspace.
> *


SAW SOME BETTER SEATS OPENED UP AS WELL... :angry: :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2009, 09:47 AM~13464432
> *YEAH SI DIOS QUIERE....
> WAS GONNA TAKE MY SON ALEX TO WRESTLEMANIA, BUT WE WENT TO SEE THE WWE ONE THAT CAME HERE FOR WAY LESS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I HATE WRESTLING...
> 
> ...


yea i got u collin :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 10:51 AM~13464462
> *Exactly......going to level friday and scene and allure saturday......:biggrin:
> *


wheres level? you love being downtown/midtown huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 09:56 AM~13464501
> *wheres level? you love being downtown/midtown huh?
> *


ITS IN DOWNTOWN AREA...............AND FUCK YEA I DO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























SINCE I DONT GET INVITED TO THEM COOL KAREOKE PLACES.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2009, 10:53 AM~13464475
> *:angry:
> 
> SAW SOME BETTER SEATS OPENED UP AS WELL... :angry:  :angry:
> *


when? recently?


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

13 or 14'' rims


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 09:12 AM~13463597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YA SE LE OLVIDO DE DONDE VINO!!! WHAT A SHAME, QUE NO......100% REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS COMPITA COLONIA LAS CUMBRES......  ITS ALL OVER THE MAP AND ALWAYS ON THE NEWS!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I have some fam that stays there!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:01 AM~13464535
> *when? recently?
> *


yup....saw it the other night...

where your seated at?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:42 AM~13464379
> *Negative homie....gota take my bad ass lil brothers to wrastlemanisa........tell pete them buckets plenty in da junkyards........ill go and take a peep for em manana.just tell dat ***** to hit me up
> *


Hey Ragalac you taking them to this also

4/2- WWE WM Fan Axcess
8-10pm: John Cena, Layla, Kane and Good Ole Jim Ross

4/3- WWE WM Fan Axcess
6-8pm: Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Jeff Hardy, Ted DiBiase, Cody Rhodes

4/4- WWE WM Fan Axcess
1:30 - 3:30pm: Randy Orton, CM Punk, Superfly Jimmy Snuka, 
6-10pm: WWE HALL OF FAME!!

4/5- WWE WM Fan Axcess
10-12pm: Ric Flair, Eve, Mr. Kennedy, Tiffany, Jack Swagger, Kelly Kelly 
5:30-10pm: WWE WRESTLEMANIA 25!!!

4/6- WWE
7-10pm: WWE RAW!!
:dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:00 AM~13464530
> *ITS IN DOWNTOWN AREA...............AND FUCK YEA I DO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SINCE I DONT GET INVITED TO THEM COOL KAREOKE PLACES.......
> *


poor noe!!!  

LOL!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 2 2009, 11:03 AM~13464556
> *yup....saw it the other night...
> 
> where your seated at?
> *


dont remember where exactly. i been buying so many tickets for events/concerts that i cant keep up.  LOL! 

ah well. i already got seats so thats good enough for him.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 2 2009, 10:03 AM~13464559
> *Hey Ragalac you taking them to this also
> 
> 4/2- WWE WM Fan Axcess
> ...


U NO WAT I WAS THINKIN BOUT THAT...........SHOULDNT IT BE FREE IT U ALREADY GOT TICKETS TO WRESTLEMANIA????/


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:07 PM~13464586
> *U NO WAT I WAS THINKIN BOUT THAT...........SHOULDNT IT BE FREE IT U ALREADY GOT TICKETS TO WRESTLEMANIA????/
> *



:nosad: went to Wrestlemania X-7 in 01 :biggrin: 











don't know about this one kinda sucks, the only good match will be Undertaker vs 
Shawn Michaels in my opinion


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 10:04 AM~13464569
> *poor noe!!!
> 
> LOL!
> *


HEY.........IM KOO RATHER THAT THAN BEING AROUND THEM OLD FLABBY FLOOZY HOES THAT BIG PIMP AND LONE LIKE BEING AROUND........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 09:37 AM~13464340
> *Thought ur car was black??? U bought royal flush too????
> *



We talking about the grill homie, My homie from AZ is working on my grill and ROYAL FLUSH was there to get the right measurements. My car is black for the moment


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 2 2009, 10:09 AM~13464607
> *:nosad:  went to Wrestlemania X-7 in 01  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT WATCH THE SHIT LIKE WHEN I WAS YOUNG.............BUT YEA THOSE USE TO BE 2 OF MY FAVORITE..........PLUS HOPE DAT HHH KILLS RANDY HOERTON!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:09 AM~13464608
> *HEY.........IM KOO RATHER THAT THAN BEING AROUND THEM OLD FLABBY FLOOZY HOES THAT BIG PIMP AND LONE LIKE BEING AROUND........
> *


 :roflmao: 

malo!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 2 2009, 10:12 AM~13464624
> *We talking about the grill homie, My homie from AZ is working on my grill and ROYAL FLUSH was there to get the right measurements. My car is black for the moment
> *


  


ILL HAVE A WHOLE EXTRA LAC SUSPENSION SOON IF U NEED IT.........JUST GOTA GET THE CAR BACK.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:12 PM~13464626
> *I DONT WATCH THE SHIT LIKE WHEN I WAS YOUNG.............BUT YEA THOSE USE TO BE 2 OF MY FAVORITE..........PLUS HOPE DAT HHH KILLS RANDY HOERTON!! :biggrin:*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:28 AM~13464242
> *i thought we were friends? why would you do something like that to me?
> LOL!!
> *


Thats what friends do, gross each other out. :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

any 13 or 14 '' rims for sale?


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

any 13 or 14 '' rims for sale?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:07 AM~13464586
> *U NO WAT I WAS THINKIN BOUT THAT...........SHOULDNT IT BE FREE IT U ALREADY GOT TICKETS TO WRESTLEMANIA????/
> *


yea right! there aint gonna be nothing free. you gotta pay extra to get into that axxcess thing. im taking my son to the one tonight. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 11:15 AM~13464659
> *Thats what friends do, gross each other out.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 10:19 AM~13464694
> *yea right! there aint gonna be nothing free. you gotta pay extra to get into that axxcess thing. im taking my son to the one tonight. :happysad:
> *


AWWWWWWW FUCK DAT ................IM STILL SCARED TO TAKE MY LIL BROS TO WRESTLEMANIA..............LIL FUCKERS FUCK AROUND N GO TO THE RESTROOM AND UP IN THE RING WOOPING SOME ASS :biggrin: 



























HOPEFULLY THEYLL MAKE ME PROUD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 12:21 PM~13464710
> *:uh:
> *


Well you need to stop asking for nekid pics of me, I told you im not that way, Im saving it for marriage. LMAO


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:23 PM~13464722
> *AWWWWWWW FUCK DAT ................IM STILL SCARED TO TAKE MY LIL BROS TO WRESTLEMANIA..............LIL FUCKERS FUCK AROUND N GO TO THE RESTROOM AND UP IN THE RING WOOPING SOME ASS  :biggrin:
> HOPEFULLY THEYLL MAKE ME PROUD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Take $$$ homie , @ X-7 merchandise was expensive as hell :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 2 2009, 10:25 AM~13464756
> *Take $$$ homie , @ X-7 merchandise was expensive as hell :angry:
> *


AWWW FUCK DAT I AINT BUYING THEM SHIT!!!!!!!!



THEY CAN GO TO WAL MART AND GET THERE WRESTLING SHIRTS THERE.......LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:14 AM~13464642
> *
> ILL HAVE A WHOLE EXTRA LAC SUSPENSION SOON IF U NEED IT.........JUST GOTA GET THE CAR BACK.
> *



got a whole front clip i'm fixin to take apart to sell.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 10:36 AM~13464324
> *"Hey there sweety want to make some money? Fast ?
> 
> come join my fleet and make new friends.
> ...


i referred em to you. said you'd be valuable asset to his stable. 



> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 2 2009, 11:03 AM~13464559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking groupie.. you worse then normal groupies.. you groupie for ****** that wear tights. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:23 AM~13464722
> *AWWWWWWW FUCK DAT ................IM STILL SCARED TO TAKE MY LIL BROS TO WRESTLEMANIA..............LIL FUCKERS FUCK AROUND N GO TO THE RESTROOM AND UP IN THE RING WOOPING SOME ASS  :biggrin:
> HOPEFULLY THEYLL MAKE ME PROUD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dislocate a shoulder like big bro? :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 10:48 AM~13464939
> *dislocate a shoulder like big bro?  :roflmao:
> *


NA ......THEM ****** DONT ROCK LIKE DAT..........PROLLY RUN UP IN DAT BITCH WIT PAINTBALL GUNS N NUNCHUCKS N SHIT.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2009, 11:51 AM~13464966
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


thats yo *****. talk to your boy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2009, 10:51 AM~13464966
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


DA FUCK U LOOKIN AT........SURPRISED U AINT GOT FRONT ROW SEATS OL DISRTICT 5AA GRAPPLIN WRASTLIN CHAMP............ :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:23 AM~13464722
> *AWWWWWWW FUCK DAT ................IM STILL SCARED TO TAKE MY LIL BROS TO WRESTLEMANIA..............LIL FUCKERS FUCK AROUND N GO TO THE RESTROOM AND UP IN THE RING WOOPING SOME ASS  :biggrin:
> HOPEFULLY THEYLL MAKE ME PROUD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully they got better shoulder bones than you. :ugh: 

Lol!!! How old are your lil bros?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:59 AM~13465030
> *DA FUCK U LOOKIN AT........SURPRISED U AINT GOT FRONT ROW SEATS OL DISRTICT 5AA GRAPPLIN WRASTLIN CHAMP............ :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: 


got his ass on that one.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 11:24 AM~13464741
> *Well you need to stop asking for nekid pics of me, I told you im not that way, Im saving it for marriage. LMAO
> *


you got me fked up!! :barf:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 12:02 PM~13465057
> *Hopefully they got better shoulder bones than you. :ugh:
> 
> Lol!!! How old are your lil bros?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:02 AM~13465057
> *Hopefully they got better shoulder bones than you. :ugh:
> 
> Lol!!! How old are your lil bros?
> *


IT AINT MY BONES ..........TORN TISSUE!!!!!!1 :angry: :angry: :angry: LOL


THERE 8 AND 12 ........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 11:46 AM~13464923
> *i referred em to you.  said you'd be valuable asset to his stable.
> *


asshole!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:50 AM~13464959
> *NA ......THEM ****** DONT ROCK LIKE DAT..........PROLLY RUN UP IN DAT BITCH WIT PAINTBALL GUNS N NUNCHUCKS N SHIT.........
> *


i always wanted to play paintball. that shit looks like fun. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 12:02 PM~13465060
> *:roflmao:
> got his ass on that one.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 12:46 PM~13464923
> *fucking groupie..  you worse then normal groupies.. you groupie for ****** that wear tights.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: you know you use to watch that shit too back in the day.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:04 PM~13465075
> *IT AINT MY BONES ..........TORN TISSUE!!!!!!1 :angry:  :angry:  :angry: LOL
> THERE 8 AND 12 ........
> *


oh my bad. :ugh: LMAO!!

you taking them both by yourself???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:05 AM~13465095
> *i always wanted to play ballS. that shit looks like fun.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 TOLD U BOUT THAT COCHINA!!!!!






















































WE PUT ALOT OF CLOTHES AND HELMETS ON MY LIL BRO AND LET HIS ASS RUN IN DA BACKYARD AND HAVE TARGET PRACTICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:06 AM~13465115
> *oh my bad. :ugh: LMAO!!
> 
> you taking them both by yourself???
> *


YEA MIGHT TAKE MY SIS ALSO......GON HAVE TO PUT LEASHES ON EM.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 10:59 AM~13465030
> *DA FUCK U LOOKIN AT........SURPRISED U AINT GOT FRONT ROW SEATS OL DISRTICT 5AA GRAPPLIN WRASTLIN CHAMP............ :uh:
> *


grappling and wreslin on tv on different.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:06 AM~13465103
> *:roflmao:
> *


u nvr complained


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 2 2009, 12:06 PM~13465114
> *:uh:  you know you use to watch that shit too back in the day.
> *


when i was 11.. back in midsouth wrestling days. ain't grown man shit though. jus sayin' namsayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2009, 11:11 AM~13465149
> *grappling and  wreslin on tv on different.
> *


U STILL WORE TIGHTS.............NUFF SAID.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 2 2009, 12:11 PM~13465149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 11:12 AM~13465165
> *U STILL WORE TIGHTS.............NUFF SAID.
> *


and u wear tight jeans.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2009, 12:15 PM~13465191
> *and u wear tight jeans.
> *


 :0 and ricky martin shirts..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2009, 11:15 AM~13465191
> *and u wear tight jeans.
> *


LEMME REPHRASE MYSELF..................***** U WORE SPANDEX TIGHTS!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hattin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 2 2009, 12:09 PM~13464607
> *:nosad:  went to Wrestlemania X-7 in 01  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what-a-nerd'er


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 01:29 PM~13465287
> *what-a-nerd'er
> *



You use to watch it tambien only it was lucha libre :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 2 2009, 01:30 PM~13465305
> *You use to watch it tambien only it was lucha libre  :biggrin:
> *


nah, i watched Paul Boesch (sp?) Saturday night 'rastlin' on channel 39 back in the days. I'll probably rent the show sunday for my 10 yr old to watch since I wasn't going to spend $12321321321.95 for some tickets.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 01:32 PM~13465331
> *nah, i watched Paul Boesch (sp?) Saturday night 'rastlin' on channel 39 back in the days.  I'll probably rent the show sunday for my 10 yr old to watch since I wasn't going to spend $12321321321.95 for some tickets.
> *


  only 55 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:08 PM~13465125
> *:0  :0 TOLD U BOUT THAT COCHINA!!!!!
> WE PUT ALOT OF CLOTHES AND HELMETS ON MY LIL BRO AND LET HIS ASS RUN IN DA BACKYARD AND HAVE TARGET PRACTICE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

ahh...yal are so mean!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 12:02 PM~13465057
> *Hopefully they got better shoulder bones than you. :ugh:
> 
> Lol!!! How old are your lil bros?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:09 PM~13465133
> *YEA MIGHT TAKE MY SIS ALSO......GON HAVE TO PUT LEASHES ON EM.....
> *


:roflmao:

GOOD LUCK!! i only got one so im not too worried. but i know there are gonna be alot of bad ass kids there. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2009, 12:11 PM~13465157
> *u nvr complained
> *


LOL! ummmm..... :tongue:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 12:13 PM~13465172
> *:0
> *


chismoso!! :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:17 PM~13465200
> *LEMME REPHRASE MYSELF..................***** U WORE SPANDEX TIGHTS!!!!!!
> *


LMMFAO!!! :twak: :roflmao: 

i never knew that bout him til it was mentioned on here... :no:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 2 2009, 01:33 PM~13465339
> *  only 55 bucks  :biggrin:
> *


nosebleed section. nah don't want to be around "tuff guys" in the crowd who think 'rastlin' is real.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 12:39 PM~13465387
> *chismoso!!  :uh: :roflmao:
> *


slow down there pillow talk.. dont get me started.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 01:02 PM~13465057
> *Hopefully they got better shoulder bones than you. :ugh:
> 
> Lol!!! How old are your lil bros?
> *


damn, you just www dot biotchslappedhimsilly with that one dot com!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 01:40 PM~13465404
> *nosebleed section.  nah don't want to be around "tuff guys" in the crowd who think 'rastlin' is real.
> *


no latin the ppv of wrestlemania costs $55 :uh: :biggrin: 

here are the prices of ticketmaster.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:36 AM~13465361
> *:roflmao:
> 
> GOOD LUCK!! i only got one so im not too worried. but i know there are gonna be alot of bad ass kids there. :thumbsdown:
> *


Fuck da kids I'm worried bout them old ass ******** wit mullets who actually think this shit real and get to into it....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 12:41 PM~13465418
> *slow down there pillow talk..  dont get me started.
> *


LOL!! 

dont hate!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 12:41 PM~13465421
> *damn, you just www dot biotchslappedhimsilly with that one dot com!
> *


:angel: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:40 AM~13465400
> *LMMFAO!!!  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> i never knew that bout him til it was mentioned on here... :no:
> *


Mayne...n dat was yo *****.....imagine wat other closet secrets he kept from u....:0: :0:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:44 PM~13465444
> *Fuck da kids I'm worried bout them old ass ******** wit mullets who actually think this shit real and get to into it....
> *


you still got my number? txt me if you need help.  :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 01:44 PM~13465444
> *Fuck da kids I'm worried bout them old ass ******** wit mullets who actually think this shit real and get to into it....*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 12:47 PM~13465470
> *you still got my number? txt me if you need help.  :roflmao:
> *


you gonna play the roll of captain save-a-hoe? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:47 PM~13465468
> *Mayne...n dat was yo *****.....imagine wat other closet secrets he kept from u....:0: :0:
> *


i know huh.... hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:47 AM~13465470
> *you still got my number? txt me if you need help.  :roflmao:
> *


Na...never got it from ya......u said u aint want babe to get mad so u aint give it to me....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 12:50 PM~13465486
> *you gonna play the roll of captain save-a-hoe?  :0
> *


 uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:51 PM~13465496
> *Na...never got it from ya......u said u aint want babe to get mad so u aint give it to me....
> *


oh yea huh. see...im such a good girl. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 2 2009, 01:43 PM~13465436
> *no latin the ppv of wrestlemania costs $55  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> here are the prices of ticketmaster.com
> ...


don't matter, don't feel like hanging around "tuff guys" LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:52 AM~13465504
> *oh yea huh. see...im such a good girl. :angel: :biggrin:
> *


Hmmm good girl my ass..........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 12:59 PM~13465569
> *Hmmm good girl my ass..........
> *


Hahahaha!! Its true.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 12:03 PM~13465585
> *Hahahaha!! Its true.
> *


Hmmm...pm me ur numero telefonico incase I need some help sunday fightin off some ********.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 02:13 PM~13465686
> *Hmmm...pm me ur numero telefonico incase I need some help sunday fightin off some ********.......
> 
> he is indirectly saying:  give me your digits so that i can call you sunday after i finish watching these hot sweaty muscle men in tight to bring me back from my inner feelings.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 01:04 PM~13465070
> *you got me fked up!! :barf:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 12:15 PM~13465715
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Hmmm dats a negative....quit hattin old man.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 02:28 PM~13465828
> *Hmmm dats a negative....quit hattin old man.
> *


Hating has one "t" not two. :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2009, 01:13 PM~13465686
> *Hmmm...pm me ur numero telefonico incase I need some help sunday fightin off some ********.......
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 01:15 PM~13465715
> *:scrutinize:
> *


LOL!! :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 01:27 PM~13465819
> *:angry:
> *


anyways...i got your bday present. lemme know when you wanna meet so i can give you the latest nickelback cd.  LOL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 02:38 PM~13465901
> *anyways...i got your bday present. lemme know when you wanna meet so i can give you the latest nickelback cd.  LOL!!!
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 01:41 PM~13465915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW HUH!!! :roflmao: 


its his fave band.  LOL!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 2 2009, 01:38 PM~13465901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure know alot about the chino. :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 02:51 PM~13466433
> *sure know alot about the chino.  :scrutinize:
> *


What can I say? :dunno: Imma good listener and a good friend. :happysad: Lol!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 03:18 PM~13466619
> *What can I say? :dunno:  Imma good listener and a good friend. :happysad: Lol!!!
> *


713Lowriderboy would disagree.. 


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 04:37 PM~13466778
> *713Lowriderboy  would disagree..
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 2 2009, 04:37 PM~13466778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 

both you & Latin are :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 03:37 PM~13466778
> *713Lowriderboy  would disagree..
> :roflmao:
> *


Oh no you didn't! LMMFAO! You wrong for that fker! :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 04:37 PM~13466778
> *713Lowriderboy  would disagree..
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 12:33 PM~13465872
> *Hating has one "t" not two.  :buttkick:
> *


:uh:................and so does SHUT DA FUK UP!!!! :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 02:38 PM~13465901
> *anyways...i got your bday present. lemme know when you wanna meet so i can give you the latest nickelback cd.  LOL!!!
> *


LMAO how did you know that I hate them?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 04:37 PM~13466778
> *713Lowriderboy  would disagree..
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 02:44 PM~13465934
> *I KNOW HUH!!! :roflmao:
> its his fave band.  LOL!!!
> *


I fukin hate you :angry: LMAO you know who my favorite band is though


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 03:51 PM~13466433
> *sure know alot about the chino.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 06:08 PM~13467897
> *I fukin hate you  :angry:  LMAO you know who my favorite band is though
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2009, 08:20 PM~13468539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good one fecal warrior :angry:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Want to buy a pair of 1964 license plates. I have some 1960, 1962, or 1967 to trade. pm me


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 2 2009, 09:09 PM~13469854
> *Want to buy a pair of 1964 license plates. I have some 1960, 1962, or 1967 to trade. pm me
> *


This guy sells restored/unrestored plates. (936) 441-8209 and his name is Larry


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 2 2009, 01:41 PM~13465915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 2 2009, 09:12 PM~13469905
> *This guy sells restored/unrestored plates. (936) 441-8209 and his name is Larry
> *


Sup Homie?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 2 2009, 09:15 PM~13469957
> *Sup Homie?
> *


Nada bro just got done polishing this part that got painted. 

Let me know on the 63 see when you have time, I need hurry up and get battery for it so I can make it out that way.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

When do you think you can have it ready?  Do you think it'll be reay by saturday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 2 2009, 10:33 PM~13470212
> *When do you think you can have it ready?   Do you think it'll be reay by saturday?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=468549&st=0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 2 2009, 06:08 PM~13467897
> *I fukin hate you  :angry:  LMAO you know who my favorite band is though
> *


Lmao! Whatever! You don't gotta lie to kick it.  Lol!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 2 2009, 12:02 PM~13464552
> *I have some fam that stays there!
> *


ORALE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

ANYONE NEEDS PARTS FOR 94 FLEETWOOD


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 2 2009, 11:11 PM~13470726
> *
> *


  QUE ROLLO COMPITA?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 09:21 PM~13470920
> * QUE ROLLO COMPITA?
> *


AQUI NOMAS CHILLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIII :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Apr 2 2009, 10:19 AM~13464691
> *any 13 or 14 '' rims for sale?
> *


YO NOSE :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 2 2009, 11:23 PM~13470948
> *AQUI NOMAS CHILLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIII :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 2 2009, 10:14 PM~13470781
> *ANYONE NEEDS PARTS FOR 94 FLEETWOOD
> *



i need a complete one that just needs an engine or front clip.....let me know homie.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 3 2009, 06:03 AM~13473151
> *
> *


no edit? lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ha! 

FRIDAY! im so ready for the concert.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2009, 09:14 AM~13473624
> *no edit?  lol
> *


 :no: ... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2009, 09:23 AM~13473680
> *ha!
> 
> FRIDAY! im so ready for the concert.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

who in this pic do you know chonies?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 2 2009, 11:13 PM~13470769
> *Lmao! Whatever! You don't gotta lie to kick it.  Lol!
> *


oh really


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 3 2009, 09:53 AM~13474400
> *oh really
> *


jes...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 3 2009, 11:13 AM~13475423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the "I" will be there again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1985 Regal 4 Sale *$4,000.00* 65,000 miles all original v-6/231cu. No trades (don't need another car), firm on the price. Email me for info or pm me your number. [email protected]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does the ac in the regal work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2009, 02:24 PM~13475964
> *does the ac in the regal work.
> *


yes


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> 1985 Regal 4 Sale *$4,000.00* 65,000 miles all original v-6/231cu. No trades (don't need another car), firm on the price. Email me for info or pm me your number. [email protected]
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks clean reminds me of the cutlass i sold  and i got 4k for that, so i think its priced right.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=468659


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 3 2009, 08:23 AM~13473680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shame aint got v8 and t-tops. could double price.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2009, 02:07 PM~13476345
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 3 2009, 02:32 PM~13476559
> *:buttkick:
> *


you coming to bar tomorrow nite? or you have another bday party scheduled? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. i made some gourmet koolaid.. cherry koolaid + pineapple chunks.. waiting for it to get to right temp.. namsayin'


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*
INDEED*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2009, 04:47 PM~13477589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ducks are in the wrong spots.. 

:twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2009, 03:49 PM~13477609
> *ducks are in the wrong spots..
> 
> :twak:
> *


MIRROR SHOT... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2009, 04:50 PM~13477616
> *MIRROR SHOT... :uh:
> *


oh.. nvm. 


shoulda did it in color though.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2009, 03:53 PM~13477643
> *oh.. nvm.
> shoulda did it in color though.
> *


NO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2009, 04:54 PM~13477648
> *NO
> *


:uh: fk it, your skin. shoulda got tats like mine.. all ghetto and sloppy. thats OG namsayin'


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2009, 03:56 PM~13477659
> *:uh:  fk it, your skin.  shoulda got tats like mine.. all ghetto and sloppy.  thats OG  namsayin'
> *


OH THERE ARE SOME ON ME THAT IM NOT PROUD OF ... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2009, 05:02 PM~13477691
> *OH THERE ARE SOME ON ME THAT IM NOT PROUD OF ... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2009, 03:47 PM~13477589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONCE U GO LAC.........U NEVER GO BACK  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: 











http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CHEVY-CAPRI...m#ht_4278wt_921


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2009, 04:09 PM~13477728
> *or?
> 
> 
> ...


 i see dude got a tattoo of you in the middle of his back... Danny the hut


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2009, 08:18 PM~13478914
> *i see dude got a tattoo of you in the middle of his back... Danny the hut
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2009, 07:27 PM~13478965
> *:uh:
> *


 WHAT YALL DOING THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*

*APRIL 5TH ..ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403

APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON 
LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

***********PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

JULY 26TH ..EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

AUGUST 9TH ..PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

AUGUST ???.. KRAZY TOYZ CAR SHOW @ NORTHLINE HCC
CONTACT... DAVID 281 914 1637*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2009, 08:30 PM~13478979
> *WHAT YALL DOING THIS WEEKEND??
> *


i'm chillin 2nite.. tomorrow probably usual.. drunken karaoke rockstar shyt.. namsayin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 3 2009, 04:18 PM~13477782
> *ONCE U GO LAC.........U NEVER GO BACK  :biggrin:
> *


i aint goin back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2009, 10:20 PM~13479788
> *i aint goin back.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2009, 05:05 PM~13477707
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF???? :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 3 2009, 01:05 PM~13475803
> *1985 Regal 4 Sale $4,000.00  65,000 miles all original v-6/231cu.  No trades (don't need another car), firm on the price.  Email me for info or pm me your number.  [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Regal Homie.......  The ad is pretty funny too.......
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1105703288.html
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 3 2009, 09:59 PM~13480079
> *Nice Regal Homie.......  The ad is pretty funny too.......
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1105703288.html
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fkng latin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he aint all in there en la choya :loco: :loco:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone got parts for a 94 Linc TC?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2009, 12:21 AM~13480233
> *fkng latin :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he aint all in there en la choya :loco:  :loco:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2009, 11:21 PM~13480233
> *fkng latin :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he aint all in there en la choya :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2009, 12:57 AM~13480908
> *
> *


 :biggrin:  Que dijo? You overseas cashier check cocksuckers move-on... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 4 2009, 01:10 AM~13480591
> *Anyone got parts for a 94 Linc TC?
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 4 2009, 11:05 AM~13482238
> *:biggrin:   Que dijo? You overseas cashier check cocksuckers move-on... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

soo far have been offered: sports bike, 85 ford pickup, wanting payment plan, trade for 4 wheeler. recession is a motherfucker i guess.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS)
:uh: :uh: ta solo este pedo hoy gordito :tears: :tears:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 4 2009, 07:32 PM~13485055
> *CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> :uh:  :uh: ta solo este pedo hoy gordito  :tears:  :tears:
> *


es mejor paque quieres cabrones


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 4 2009, 07:35 PM~13485071
> *es mejor paque quieres cabrones
> *


eso si y que ya esta listo pa aquellito :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

heard HOUSTON took the WIN on da RADICAL HOP</span>!!!!!!!!
MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE VICTOR FOR REPRESENTIN HOUSTON TEJAS TO DA FULLEST!! <span style=\'color:red\'>I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA START HATIN ANYWAY SO COME ONE WITH IT BITCHES :biggrin: .......BOILER TOOK SECOND PLACE, SHORTY TOOK FIRST WITH HIS RANGER (TRUCK) I THINK.........


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 5 2009, 12:59 AM~13487002
> *heard HOUSTON took the WIN on da RADICAL HOP</span>!!!!!!!!
> MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE VICTOR FOR REPRESENTIN HOUSTON TEJAS TO DA FULLEST!! <span style=\'color:red\'>I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA START HATIN ANYWAY SO COME ONE WITH IT BITCHES :biggrin: .......BOILER TOOK SECOND PLACE, SHORTY TOOK FIRST WITH HIS RANGER (TRUCK) I THINK.........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 5 2009, 02:59 AM~13487002
> *heard HOUSTON took the WIN on da RADICAL HOP</span>!!!!!!!!
> MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE VICTOR FOR REPRESENTIN HOUSTON TEJAS TO DA FULLEST!! <span style=\'color:red\'>I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA START HATIN ANYWAY SO COME ONE WITH IT BITCHES :biggrin: .......BOILER TOOK SECOND PLACE, SHORTY TOOK FIRST WITH HIS RANGER (TRUCK) I THINK.........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup: to Shorty y Boiler representing Houston in Dallas


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 4 2009, 08:35 PM~13485071
> *es mejor paque quieres cabrones
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 5 2009, 06:15 AM~13487244
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> :thumbsup: to Shorty y Boiler representing Houston in Dallas
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 5 2009, 01:59 AM~13487002
> *heard HOUSTON took the WIN on da RADICAL HOP</span>!!!!!!!!
> MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE VICTOR FOR REPRESENTIN HOUSTON TEJAS TO DA FULLEST!! <span style=\'color:red\'>I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA START HATIN ANYWAY SO COME ONE WITH IT BITCHES :biggrin: .......BOILER TOOK SECOND PLACE, SHORTY TOOK FIRST WITH HIS RANGER (TRUCK) I THINK.........
> *


 :uh: guess you sporting the pom pom's now.. o' cheerleader acting ass *****..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

whores revenge comin :dunno: due so some unexpected delays....but attention whore will soon get her revenge....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Apr 5 2009, 12:25 PM~13488910
> *whores revenge comin  :dunno: due so some unexpected delays....but attention whore will soon get her revenge....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 5 2009, 02:59 AM~13487002
> *heard HOUSTON took the WIN on da RADICAL HOP</span>!!!!!!!!
> MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE VICTOR FOR REPRESENTIN HOUSTON TEJAS TO DA FULLEST!! <span style=\'color:red\'>I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA START HATIN ANYWAY SO COME ONE WITH IT BITCHES :biggrin: .......BOILER TOOK SECOND PLACE, SHORTY TOOK FIRST WITH HIS RANGER (TRUCK) I THINK.........
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i am looking for convertible form the 70"s or 80"s that needs work


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Did anyone go to the Royal Touch Picnic? :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 5 2009, 01:02 PM~13488483
> *:uh:  guess you sporting the pom pom's now.. o' cheerleader acting ass *****..
> 
> 
> ...


UR RITE FOR ONCE, BUT ONLY FOR A LIL WHILE....... ON DA OTHER HAND UR A FULL TIME CHEERLEADER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZVP (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 5 2009, 06:42 PM~13490433
> *Did anyone go to the Royal Touch Picnic?  :dunno:
> *


Yes, posting pics on myspace.com/krazytoyz.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 5 2009, 05:42 PM~13490433
> *Did anyone go to the Royal Touch Picnic?  :dunno:
> *


estos huevos :biggrin: :biggrin:
















































:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2009, 08:30 PM~13490810
> *estos huevos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :uh:
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 da fleet is da new served n collect?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 5 2009, 05:42 PM~13490433
> *Did anyone go to the Royal Touch Picnic?  :dunno:
> *


EMPIRE DID...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13490810
> *estos huevos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Q onda downy con los cubetazos lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 5 2009, 12:59 AM~13487002
> *heard HOUSTON took the WIN on da RADICAL HOP</span>!!!!!!!!
> MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE VICTOR FOR REPRESENTIN HOUSTON TEJAS TO DA FULLEST!! <span style=\'color:red\'>I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA START HATIN ANYWAY SO COME ONE WITH IT BITCHES :biggrin: .......BOILER TOOK SECOND PLACE, SHORTY TOOK FIRST WITH HIS RANGER (TRUCK) I THINK.........
> *


Just got back, car show and HOP was good, Dallas peps are cool people,


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 5 2009, 07:09 PM~13491189
> *:0 da fleet is da new served n collect?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 5 2009, 07:15 PM~13491258
> *Q onda downy con los cubetazos  lol
> *


ay tan ready for the long drives


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13490810
> *estos huevos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Q onda downy con los cubetazos lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Boiler @ Dallas Show


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 07:18 PM~13491285
> *Just got back, car show and HOP was good, Dallas peps are cool  people,
> *


congtrats on 2nd..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2009, 08:00 PM~13491616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 maniacos will be there with the buckets :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 5 2009, 06:42 PM~13490433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Thank you to everyone that came out. We really appreciate the support and hope that you all got plenty to eat. The egg hunt was fun!! It took us longer to put everything out than it did for the kids to clean up.....haha... :biggrin: 

THANK YOU ALL AGAIN FOR COMIN OUT!!!

My Grandma is doing better and was moved out of Critical Care tonight into a regular room. My babies finally got to see her. She will be going for bypass surgery soon.....I ask for your prayers please.....she's good right now, but these things can change quickly.....

Thank You 
Michael Cordova


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

what it do houstone homies.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 5 2009, 09:00 PM~13491612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem buckets be rollin!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13490810
> *estos huevos  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2009, 08:00 PM~13491612
> *congtrats on 2nd..
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 08:05 PM~13491665
> *X2!!! Good job Boiler!!!
> Dem buckets be rollin!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2009, 07:30 PM~13490810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 5 2009, 08:04 PM~13491655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie it was a good ride sorry we had to come back earliy somenthing came up and we had to leave but let me know sometime there is somenthing else down that way so we can ride :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 10:05 PM~13491665
> *X2!!! Good job Boiler!!!
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

more pics of that silverado


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

prayers to your granmother mac2lac


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 5 2009, 08:11 PM~13491710
> *X3  :biggrin:
> *


  so how was that wrestlmania deal turnd out :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2009, 08:13 PM~13491726
> *prayers to your granmother mac2lac
> *


X2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 10:14 PM~13491733
> *  so how was that wrestlmania deal turnd out :biggrin:
> *



Fucking sucked man :angry: watched it for free on el computer :0 :biggrin: 

only good match was HBK y Undertaker


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 5 2009, 09:11 PM~13491705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You homie.....we are very grateful that she's still with us....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2009, 08:13 PM~13491726
> *prayers to your granmother mac2lac
> *


+1


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i had to :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 09:15 PM~13491741
> *X2
> *


Thank You homie!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2009, 09:09 PM~13491692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i can fitin one of those


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 07:18 PM~13491285
> *Just got back, car show and HOP was good, Dallas peps are cool  people,
> *


how many inches did u do ??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 08:17 PM~13491755
> *it's all good homie.....i appreciate that ya'll even came out!! i will definately hit you up if we do somethin again.....might do a summer picnic
> *


orale homie hope everything works out good with the fam


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2009, 08:17 PM~13491762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wife kept telling me to pull over and take pics, i said hell no :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 5 2009, 09:17 PM~13491757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me you didn't sit in the bluebonnets and make Thomas take pics of you smelling one.....hahahahaha......

Ladies from Krazy Toyz made them stop to take pics..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 5 2009, 09:18 PM~13491767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You homie!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 10:17 PM~13491757
> *+1
> *


+2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2009, 10:18 PM~13491767
> *:0  i can fitin one of those
> *


what happend the man wouldn't let u get on


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 5 2009, 08:20 PM~13491787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 08:18 PM~13491768
> *how many inches did u do ??
> *


73''  , didnt charge batts good, and almost stuck :angry: , gona have to put them lift spring cause tires hang too damn low, :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 08:22 PM~13491798
> *yup....also no height limit...so you cool....
> Thank You homie!!!
> *


probably charge him extra to use booster seat... :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 08:20 PM~13491787
> *wife kept telling me to pull over and take pics, i said hell no :biggrin:
> *


yea i had to do it for mine :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


















que onda ya se salio el papa de los pollitos ha? felicidades en la ganancia al cien pa lante


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 08:23 PM~13491809
> *73''  , didnt charge batts good, and almost stuck :angry: , gona have to put them lift spring cause tires hang too damn low,  :biggrin:
> *


springs alone will bring wheels up 2 inches


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 10:22 PM~13491804
> *:0
> 
> *


oh dis ***** been m.i.a.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2009, 08:23 PM~13491812
> *yea i had to do it for mine  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


thomas was taking the gay flower pics on his cell phone... cant be gangsta in a flower patch...:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 5 2009, 08:25 PM~13491829
> *oh dis ***** been m.i.a.
> *


watchin u guys lowride....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2009, 08:23 PM~13491812
> *yea i had to do it for mine  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
papa de los pollitos will get some work done this wk :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 5 2009, 09:22 PM~13491802
> *what happend the man wouldn't let u get on
> *


nah mom wont let go far out from my house


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 08:24 PM~13491820
> *springs alone will bring wheels up 2 inches
> *


probly more than that :biggrin: , i only have 4 turns of coil


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2009, 10:29 PM~13491866
> *nah mom wont let go far out from my house
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: POBRECITO :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 5 2009, 09:30 PM~13491876
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  POBRECITO  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 08:29 PM~13491870
> *probly more than that :biggrin: , i only have 4 turns of coil
> *


 :0 well next time charge ya batts... dont ever go out of town on low batts. setting yourself up for failure  car looked good though..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 5 2009, 08:26 PM~13491838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orale ta bien


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 5 2009, 09:22 PM~13491799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nombre te sales!!!! what's common to us, is new to you big city boys!! it's all good....my kids took pics in them too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 09:17 PM~13491755
> *it's all good homie.....i appreciate that ya'll even came out!! i will definately hit you up if we do somethin again.....might do a summer picnic
> 
> nice truck....homie is a prospect....bad ass wheels!!!
> ...


seen pics on kts myspace
looks bad ass but need to be lowered a bit


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2009, 09:33 PM~13491903
> *seen pics on kts myspace
> looks bad ass but need to be lowered  a bit
> *


agreed....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 08:32 PM~13491899
> *nombre te sales!!!!  what's common to us, is new to you big city boys!!  it's all good....my kids took pics in them too!!! :biggrin:
> *


shit looks so layback out there makes me wana move there


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 08:31 PM~13491887
> *:0 well next time charge ya batts... dont ever go out of town on low batts. setting yourself up for failure   car looked good though..
> *


 :0   yes sir


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 5 2009, 09:17 PM~13491762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda said something. i'd have kept her occupied why you go out and play


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 5 2009, 08:32 PM~13491898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 08:36 PM~13491934
> *:0     yes sir
> *


pm me your number need to talk some bizznezz


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2009, 09:35 PM~13491930
> *shit looks so layback  out there makes me wana move  there
> *


esta bien aqui....balla like you come up on a big crib here.... :biggrin: and not too far from h-town


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 08:38 PM~13491966
> *esta bien aqui....balla like you come up on a big crib here.... :biggrin:  and not too far from h-town
> *


lots of land to store all those buckets :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 08:37 PM~13491949
> *pm me your number need to talk some bizznezz
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 08:41 PM~13491986
> *:0
> *


*Officially washed up....*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 09:40 PM~13491978
> *lots of land to store all those buckets :0  :biggrin:
> *



yup....Scarface has a ranch up this way....  my homie tells me he goes into walmart at like 3am all the damn time.....talkin shit bout some cheap ass headphones....hahahaha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 08:43 PM~13492013
> *yup....Scarface has a ranch up this way....  my homie tells me he goes into walmart at like 3am all the damn time.....talkin shit bout some cheap ass headphones....hahahaha
> *


i do that shit out here...lol.. but im usually drunk :0 fuck yo headphones *****!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, mac2lac, *h-town team 84 caddy, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*
what up??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2009, 09:18 PM~13491285
> *Just got back, car show and HOP was good, Dallas peps are cool  people,
> *


GLAD EVERYTHING WENT GOOD...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2009, 09:47 PM~13492053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 paint does look clean


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 5 2009, 08:38 PM~13491966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea seen a cople of lincolns on back yards out there :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2009, 08:47 PM~13492053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean ls


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 10:46 PM~13492048
> *4 Members: cali rydah, mac2lac, h-town team 84 caddy, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> what up??
> *


WATS UP BRO...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 10:04 PM~13491655
> *My Grandma is doing better and was moved out of Critical Care tonight into a regular room. My babies finally got to see her. She will be going for bypass surgery soon.....I ask for your prayers please.....she's good right now, but these things can change quickly.....
> 
> Thank You
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 5 2009, 08:53 PM~13492118
> *WATS UP BRO...
> *


nothin much.. hows the lead sled doing now?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

: h-town team 84 caddy
que pasa LOCO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2009, 10:47 PM~13492053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean mofo.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 5 2009, 09:45 PM~13492022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   

so did you get pics of lisa lisa's camel toe?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 09:05 PM~13492227
> *haha
> never know.....maybe you could do it....i know there isn't a used tire shop in College Station...only Firestone and Discount Tire.....so a good shop may be a good investment....
> there is one in my back yard too....and a wrecked fleetwood... :angry:
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 11:05 PM~13492227
> *
> 
> so did you get pics of lisa lisa's camel toe?
> *


man........ i'll tell you like this, lisa lisa was torn up. ruined my image of her to see her nowdays. ugh.. rough.....
















.....if i drank, probably.....



















..........i don't drink..... el paso laso......






















.............where did the huge cowabangas go???................























..........i think she had a breast reduction... :thumbsdown: .............















...........why lie, i'd still hit it....

















:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2009, 10:21 PM~13492371
> *man........ i'll tell you like this, lisa lisa was torn up.  ruined my image of her to see her nowdays.  ugh.. rough.....
> .....if i drank, probably.....
> ..........i don't drink..... el paso laso......
> ...


with a selena shirt over her face
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 11:35 PM~13492515
> *with a selena shirt over her face
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pretty much, saw her backstage after her performance, man she was like a sweat hog with beads of sweat all over her mug. :burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got back in from dallas not too long ago...

1st place el camino semi...

i guess my bucket is somewhat on point


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 08:26 PM~13491838
> *thomas was taking the gay flower pics on his cell phone... cant be gangsta in a flower patch...:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 ...CAUGHT RED HANDED :biggrin: :biggrin: .....BUT IT WAS 4 MY WIFE....... :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 AM~13493822
> *just got back in from dallas not too long ago...
> 
> 1st place  SEMI  BUCKET ...
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 07:16 AM~13494643
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


im tired ass fuck man


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 08:23 AM~13495083
> *im tired ass fuck man
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 6 2009, 12:23 AM~13493822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so u say :scrutinize: i bet if someone looks on your phone right now it will have the flower patch as your background... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 09:18 PM~13492334
> *
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 6 2009, 08:30 AM~13495125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their was 3 of us there..

im waitin on nix to post up the vid of me and regalryda chippin after the show


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 09:17 AM~13495607
> *:twak: fuck yo crooked line mafia patterns.. but i need to get some pics of it later
> their was 3 of us there..
> 
> ...


 :0 everyone likes the car......just not the patterns......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 09:20 AM~13495653
> *:0 everyone likes the car......just not the patterns......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha.. im a remember that..
patterowned!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 09:20 AM~13495653
> *:0 everyone likes the car......just not the patterns......
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just fkn with ya :biggrin: its ok 4 an amatur i guess..... :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 09:22 AM~13495682
> *just fkn with ya :biggrin: its ok 4 an amatur i guess..... :0  :0
> *


ha.. no more on call patterns or you..
ill let you wait with ol boy and get 2 lines of tape layed in a day!!!
:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

asshole!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 09:23 AM~13495703
> *ha.. no more on call patterns or you..
> ill let you wait with ol boy and get 2 lines of tape layed in a day!!!
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ......no more chicken buffet 4 u.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 09:26 AM~13495737
> *:0  :0  :0 ......no more chicken buffet 4 u.
> *


 ha... but white girl was ready..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 09:24 AM~13495720
> *asshole!
> *


 :uh: some ones butt hurt... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 10:15 AM~13495037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche paisa never seen bluebonnets before?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 09:27 AM~13495745
> *ha... but white girl was ready..
> *


4 me :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: ......thats how we do it on the northside......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2009, 09:28 AM~13495764
> *pinche paisa never seen bluebonnets before?
> *


i got one of downy layn n the flowers with his puppy....... but i aint gunna do him like that.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 11:31 AM~13495802
> *i got one of downy layn n the flowers with his puppy....... but i aint gunna do him like that.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


send it text message. send that pic you just posted also, going to see if i can enlarge the pic. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2009, 09:34 AM~13495835
> *send it text message.  send that pic you just posted also, going to see if i can enlarge the pic.  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


sounds like a photoshop coming on... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 11:36 AM~13495857
> *sounds like a photoshop coming on... :cheesy:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 09:36 AM~13495857
> *sounds like a photoshop coming on... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 09:49 AM~13495997
> *
> *


say sukka we still need dem tickets..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 6 2009, 01:23 AM~13493822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess you lucky they divided it up by class.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 08:54 AM~13495321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 09:51 AM~13496027
> *say sukka we still need dem tickets..
> *


jus call me


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 12:07 PM~13496894
> *jus call me
> *


y that's pointless u never answer the phone


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2009, 11:40 AM~13496701
> *:uh:
> guess you lucky they divided it up by class.
> 
> ...


then i would of took 2nd..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 6 2009, 01:36 PM~13497681
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 02:11 PM~13497434
> *then i would of took 2nd..
> *


2nd out of 3 cars.. wow


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Brand new from Jon Young & J. Cash and Sky Skrapin' Entertainment. Show that you got love for your city Houston! Sizes Small-2x (3x for Sky Skrapin Entertaibment shirt... I'd say the sizes are a little bigger than average though, I'm wearing XL instead of usual 2X) All orders come with a FREE Jon Young & J. Cash. All for only $20 SHIPPED! ($23 on the site... $20 the LiL special, just hit me up or paypal to [email protected]!)

Sky Skrapin' Entertainment

http://jonyoungmusic.com/order.html#shirts


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 6 2009, 01:02 PM~13497368
> *y that's pointless u never answer the phone
> *


well pm me then bish!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 6 2009, 04:00 PM~13498601
> *Brand new from Jon Young & J. Cash and Sky Skrapin' Entertainment.  Show that you got love for your city Houston!  Sizes Small-2x (3x for Sky Skrapin Entertaibment shirt... I'd say the sizes are a little bigger than average though, I'm wearing XL instead of usual 2X)  All orders come with a FREE Jon Young & J. Cash.  All for only $20 SHIPPED!  ($23 on the site... $20 the LiL special, just hit me up or paypal to [email protected]!)
> 
> Sky Skrapin' Entertainment
> ...


:uh:

Oh You Ain't Heard of Jon Young & J. Cash?...
NOW YOU HAVE!
http://www.myspace.com/officialjcash


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 5 2009, 08:04 PM~13491655
> *si.....
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2009, 10:28 AM~13495764
> *pinche paisa never seen bluebonnets before?
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for info on what layitlow members from houston are goin to tulsa??? hotels and what person is driving and is there space available.. pm me dates and how much


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 5 2009, 10:55 PM~13492137
> *nothin much.. hows the lead sled doing now?
> *


coming off lil by lil..... we have to see for easter.... u got a LOWRIDER yet!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 06:40 PM~13500777
> *coming off lil by lil..... we have to see for easter.... u got a LOWRIDER yet!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


wanna find out the easy way or hard way??? :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 08:41 PM~13500790
> *wanna find out the easy way or hard way??? :cheesy:
> *


I'VE BEEN WAITING!!! U NEED TO BRING OUT A HOPPER AND QUIT BULLSHITING...... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 06:43 PM~13500819
> *I'VE BEEN WAITING!!! U NEED TO BRING OUT A HOPPER AND QUIT BULLSHITING...... :0
> *


single pump 9 batts


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 08:44 PM~13500827
> *single pump 9 batts
> *


IS EVERYONES DREAM, I DONT BLAME U FOR DREAMING LIKE THEM!!! JUST BRING IT OR UR JUST A CHEERLEADER......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 06:45 PM~13500844
> *IS EVERYONES DREAM, I DONT BLAME U FOR DREAMING LIKE THEM!!! JUST BRING IT OR UR JUST A CHEERLEADER......
> *


not a cheerleader im a spectator..there is a difference... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 5 2009, 12:59 AM~13487002
> *heard HOUSTON took the WIN on da RADICAL HOP</span>!!!!!!!!
> MUCH PROPS TO MY HOMIE VICTOR FOR REPRESENTIN HOUSTON TEJAS TO DA FULLEST!! <span style=\'color:red\'>I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA START HATIN ANYWAY SO COME ONE WITH IT BITCHES :biggrin: .......BOILER TOOK SECOND PLACE, SHORTY TOOK FIRST WITH HIS RANGER (TRUCK) I THINK.........
> *


thats a cheerleader quote...lol.. gooooooooooo boiler!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 08:47 PM~13500874
> *not a cheerleader im a spectator..there is a difference... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 06:48 PM~13500896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 07:48 PM~13500894
> *thats a cheerleader quote...lol.. gooooooooooo boiler!!!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 07:48 PM~13500896
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 08:48 PM~13500894
> *thats a cheerleader quote...lol.. gooooooooooo boiler!!!!
> *


A CHEERLEADER WITH A

























<span style='color:red'>UNITED HOPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 07:45 PM~13500844
> *IS EVERYONES DREAM, I DONT BLAME U FOR DREAMING LIKE THEM!!! JUST BRING IT OR UR JUST A CHEERLEADER......
> *


wouldnt say everyone


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2009, 08:51 PM~13500927
> *wouldnt say everyone
> *


UR RIGHT HOMIE, U JUST DO WHAT U DO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 6 2009, 07:51 PM~13500927
> *wouldnt say everyone
> *


What's up Bro?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 06:51 PM~13500923
> *A CHEERLEADER WITH A
> <span style='color:red'>UNITED HOPPERS :biggrin:
> *


its not quantity its quality...and i give props when they due...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 06:41 PM~13500790
> *wanna find out the easy way or hard way??? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 6 2009, 08:50 PM~13500918
> *
> *


que rollo homie!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 6 2009, 07:52 PM~13500945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 6 2009, 06:51 PM~13500927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 07:53 PM~13500961
> *que rollo homie!!!!
> *


Nada Homie just chilling.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0







:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2009, 06:55 PM~13500994
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


+1 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 08:53 PM~13500954
> *its not quantity its quality</span>...and i give props when they due...
> *



u just keep standing in da side line but please step back u might get stepped on by the big dawgs!!!!! :cheesy: will be both soon, u'll see........<span style=\'color:red\'> the onlyone i have to meet is quality, u need BOTH!!!!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2009, 07:55 PM~13500994
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 06:40 PM~13500765
> *looking for info on what layitlow members from houston are goin to tulsa??? hotels and what person is driving and is there space available.. pm me dates and how much
> *


we r going 4 sho 4sho, will pm sum info


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2009, 08:53 PM~13500958
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I SAY HIS A CHEERLEADER, BUT U MAKE THE CALL HOMIE..........NO LOWRIDER OR HOPPER.... :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 06:56 PM~13501007
> *u just keep standing in da side line but please step back u might get stepped on by the big dawgs!!!!! :cheesy:  will be both soon, u'll see........ the onlyone i have to meet is quality, u need BOTH!!!!!
> *


not... i will stand on the sideline as long as I want to... nothing or no one in houston or texas is stopping me from building another car... when i finish with this last major purchase i will come play with the junk hoppers of houston...  until then i will be on the sideline hating.... :biggrin: u still the homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 08:40 PM~13500765
> *looking for info on what layitlow members from houston are goin to tulsa??? hotels and what person is driving and is there space available.. pm me dates and how much
> *


CHEERLEADERS ALREADY LOOKING FOR A RIDE!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 6 2009, 06:57 PM~13501021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spectator all day long and i say u a junk hopper but u make the call... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 5 2009, 08:13 PM~13491726
> *prayers to your granmother mac2lac
> *


hope she get well soon mike


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 07:00 PM~13501051
> *CHEERLEADERS ALREADY LOOKING FOR A RIDE!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yep that way i wont get a dui...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 6 2009, 08:00 PM~13501055
> *hope she get well soon mike
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 08:59 PM~13501040
> *not... i will stand on the sideline as long as I want to... nothing or no one in houston or texas is stopping me from building another car... when i finish with this last major purchase i will come play with the junk hoppers of houston...   until then i will be on the sideline hating.... :biggrin: u still the homie
> *


 I'LL BE WAITING HOMIE!!!! JUNKS?? I'LL LET U BE DA JUDGE.......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2009, 08:47 PM~13492053
> *
> 
> 
> ...



frito the ls looks clean


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2009, 09:21 PM~13492371
> *man........ i'll tell you like this, lisa lisa was torn up.  ruined my image of her to see her nowdays.  ugh.. rough.....
> .....if i drank, probably.....
> ..........i don't drink..... el paso laso......
> ...


 pics?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 07:02 PM~13501078
> *I'LL BE WAITING HOMIE!!!! JUNKS?? I'LL LET U BE DA JUDGE.......
> *


ill let u know...but u have more than one so u have me beat... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 09:04 PM~13501099
> *ill let u know...but u have more than one so u have me beat... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: JUST HURRY!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 6 2009, 07:06 PM~13501116
> *  :biggrin: JUST HURRY!!   :nicoderm:
> *


not rush...why rush and put together some bullshit... ill leave that for you.. build right the first time


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 5 2009, 09:47 PM~13492053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks brand fukkn new


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 07:18 PM~13501283
> *looks brand fukkn new
> *


seen it in person today..all i can say is..One of the cleaniest LS in houston...  paint job was wet ..very glossy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2009, 09:43 PM~13501674
> *seen it in person today..all i can say is..One of the cleaniest LS in houston...  paint job was wet ..very glossy
> *


soo wet that it makes ******** break their necks. LOL

that has to be one of the smoothest montes i've seen.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2009, 09:52 PM~13501814
> *soo wet that it makes ******** break their necks.  LOL
> 
> that has to be one of the smoothest montes i've seen.
> *


plis paisas de layitlow, i'm one of jooz.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2009, 07:53 PM~13501833
> *plis paisas de layitlow, i'm one of jooz.
> *


nice disclaimer.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2009, 07:52 PM~13501814
> *soo wet that it makes ******** break their necks.  LOL
> 
> that has to be one of the smoothest montes i've seen.
> *


indeed...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*attention layitlow..i got about 4 thousand flyers to hand out for the HLC picnic..hit me up if you need some..call me at 8322138219..*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> soo wet that it makes ******** break their necks. LOL
> 
> :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 6 2009, 09:34 AM~13495835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMEN EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS COMMING AT YOU IN THE 09 hno: hno: :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2009, 08:12 PM~13502094
> *
> AMEN EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS COMMING AT YOU IN THE 09  hno:  hno:  :h5:
> *


 :0 your flower patch kid called me earlier.. asked me if i wanted to go with u and him to bryan tomorrow??? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 6 2009, 10:01 PM~13501954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 08:15 PM~13502136
> *:0 your flower patch kid called me earlier.. asked me if i wanted to go with u and him to bryan tomorrow??? :scrutinize:
> *


im a busy men he might wana take pics with you and he bluebunnets :dunno: :dunno: or maybe he wants to go back to that junk yard that we stopped by on the way back


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2009, 10:32 PM~13502225
> *im a busy men he might wana take pics with you and he bluebunnets  :dunno:  :dunno:  or maybe he wants to go back to that junk yard that we stopped by on the way back
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2009, 06:40 PM~13500765
> *looking for info on what layitlow members from houston are goin to tulsa??? hotels and what person is driving and is there space available.. pm me dates and how much
> *


who wouldnt miss the event of the year :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 08:33 PM~13502231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 10:34 PM~13502243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you get some of that slick?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2009, 08:32 PM~13502225
> *im a busy men he might wana take pics with you and he bluebunnets  :dunno:  :dunno:  or maybe he wants to go back to that junk yard that we stopped by on the way back
> *


he said u and him had a photo shoot at the flower field... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2009, 08:34 PM~13502244
> *who wouldnt miss the event of the year  :biggrin:
> *


deeeezzz nutttzzzzzz... sorry lonestar had to do it :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2009, 08:34 PM~13502242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ta bonito too bad you can go i heard you fall asleep on long drives and wake up wet :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 08:34 PM~13502243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


elco lookin good sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 6 2009, 08:35 PM~13502247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2009, 10:36 PM~13502274
> *:biggrin: ta bonito too bad you can go i heard you fall asleep on long drives and wake up wet  :0
> *


weak attempt at humor. i give you c for effort.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 6 2009, 08:43 PM~13502302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not trying to bre funny is the truth mr chicano bolsas miadas :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2009, 10:49 PM~13502349
> *yes sir  :biggrin:
> 
> not trying to bre funny is the truth mr chicano bolsas miadas  :biggrin:
> *


the truth, yeah right. i'll let you tell it legend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Board Message
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:
Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 6 2009, 07:43 PM~13501674
> *seen it in person today..all i can say is..One of the cleaniest LS in houston...  paint job was wet ..very glossy
> *


watch wat u say goof......people might start calling u cheerleader n shit....... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Apr 6 2009, 08:57 PM~13501878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2009, 09:17 PM~13502474
> *watch wat u say goof......people might start calling u cheerleader n shit....... :0
> *


agreed :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Apr 6 2009, 08:00 PM~13501055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIVIN PROPS IS NOT A CHEERLEADER.....
RIDIN DICK WHEN THE CAR IS NOT YOURS OR FROM YOUR CITY IS POM POM QUALIFIED.....
HOW MANY OTHER HOPPERS WENT FROM HOUSTON BESIDES BOILER AND SHORTY??

NUFF SAID??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

saw Cathy's blog on your grandma Mike. glad to hear shes doin better. wish her the best with the surgery. 



tues... :uh:

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

does anyone know if there is a way to retieve pictures from a digital camera memory card if by chance the memory card was accidently formatted??  

ive heard of some software thats out there but not sure which one is a good one to pick up. any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2009, 09:14 AM~13505257
> *does anyone know if there is a way to retieve pictures from a digital camera memory card if by chance the memory card was accidently formatted??
> 
> ive heard of some software thats out there but not sure which one is a good one to pick up. any help is greatly appreciated!
> *


sd card?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2009, 10:14 AM~13505257
> *does anyone know if there is a way to retieve pictures from a digital camera memory card if by chance the memory card was accidently formatted??
> 
> ive heard of some software thats out there but not sure which one is a good one to pick up. any help is greatly appreciated!
> *


no joo screwed.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 09:17 AM~13505277
> *sd card?
> *


yes...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2009, 09:18 AM~13505283
> *no joo screwed.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2009, 10:32 AM~13505382
> *
> *


you lost your pics from friday night?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2009, 09:33 AM~13505385
> *you lost your pics from friday night?
> *


yea but i aint worried bout those pics. its the pics from thurs that im pissed off bout. i seen you and mary a couple times fri...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2009, 09:32 AM~13505382
> *
> *


if you got a sd card slot on computer you can try to browse the sd card. i was able to retrieve some of mine.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 09:37 AM~13505410
> *if you got a sd card slot on computer you can try to browse the sd card.  i was able to retrieve some of mine.
> *


no shit. :cheesy: cool! imma try that when i get home. hope it works. if so i owe you! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2009, 10:36 AM~13505404
> *yea but i aint worried bout those pics. its the pics from thurs that im pissed off bout. i seen you and mary a couple times fri...
> *


why didn't you walk up nigz? took her to meet the artists and snap some pics.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2009, 09:43 AM~13505467
> *why didn't you walk up nigz?  took her to meet the artists and snap some pics.
> *


i figured thats where yal were going cause i seen yal walkin back and forth after they finished performing.

i think we were in the same section but i was in the middle of the row. had people on that side of the aisle. yal were walkin too fast for me to even try and walk up to yal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2009, 10:46 AM~13505483
> *i figured thats where yal were going cause i seen yal walkin back and forth after they finished performing.
> 
> i think we were in the same section but i was in the middle of the row. had people on that side of the aisle. yal were walkin too fast for me to even try and walk up to yal.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dj cubanito would send me a text message everytime he wanted us to go back there. you should have sat where mike and his wife were suppose to be at. 4 rows from stage.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2009, 09:52 AM~13505532
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dj cubanito would send me a text message everytime he wanted us to go back there.  you should have sat where mike and his wife were suppose to be at.  4 rows from stage.
> *


no wonder you were in a hurry. thought you were runnin to the restroom. :ugh: LOL!!!

how was i suppose to know where they were suppose to be..??? :uh: LOL!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 7 2009, 11:01 AM~13505646
> *no wonder you were in a hurry. thought you were runnin to the restroom.  :ugh: LOL!!!
> 
> how was i suppose to know where they were suppose to be..???  :uh: LOL!!
> *


I could have gotten you backstage.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2009, 10:03 AM~13505667
> *I could have gotten you backstage.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0  
http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn112/b...hop4-4-9007.flv


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:01 AM~13506245
> *:0
> http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn112/b...hop4-4-9007.flv
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2009, 09:17 PM~13502474
> *watch wat u say goof......people might start calling u cheerleader n shit....... :0
> *


 :biggrin: nah homie..i dont play that cheerleader crap..jus giving props on another lowrider's ride..fuck the haters...i swear homie..i think we got more haters within our own kind.. :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2009, 10:18 AM~13506427
> *:biggrin: nah homie..i dont play that cheerleader crap..jus giving props on another lowrider's ride..fuck the haters...i swear homie..i think we got more haters within our own kind.. :uh:*


X2857684028576

You couldnt say it better than that homie. Instead of congratz., or supporting each other, we cut each others throats. Thats why the real family and freinds are the ones you have at home, living under your roof.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 7 2009, 10:24 AM~13506489
> *X2857684028576
> 
> You couldnt say it better than that homie. Instead of congratz., or supporting each other, we cut each others throats. Thats why the real family and freinds are the ones you have at home, living under your roof.
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2009, 10:26 AM~13506503
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

from the pics ive seen from dallas seems like lk had the best line up


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2009, 11:18 AM~13506427
> *:biggrin: nah homie..i dont play that cheerleader crap..jus giving props on another lowrider's ride..fuck the haters...i swear homie..i think we got more haters within our own kind.. :uh:
> *


Aint that the truth. Funny thing people calling other peoples names are the first ones to talk.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 11:38 AM~13506615
> *from the pics ive seen from dallas seems like lk had the best line up
> *


they did. IMO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 7 2009, 11:53 AM~13506736
> *they did.  IMO
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 09:34 PM~13502243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 7 2009, 12:01 PM~13506245
> *:0
> http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn112/b...hop4-4-9007.flv
> *


se avento boiler.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 7 2009, 12:57 PM~13507360
> *
> *


That's a bad a screen name...where did you come up with that? lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pimp Your Ride, Promo Commercial...</span>

Register at: <a href=\'http://www.mtv3dallas.com\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>www.mtv3dallas.com</a>


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2009, 10:18 AM~13506427
> *:biggrin: nah homie..i dont play that cheerleader crap..jus giving props on another lowrider's ride..fuck the haters...i swear homie..i think we got more haters within our own kind.. :uh:
> *


i feel ya.....wat can i say....i just tell it like i see it..........if it looks good ill give ya props .......but if its a bucket...............well ..............ima just call it like i see it.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 12:38 PM~13507748
> *i feel ya.....wat can i say....i just tell it like i see it..........if it looks good ill give ya props .......but if its a bucket...............well ..............ima just call it like i see it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 11 2008, 07:13 PM~12404705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :|


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 12:45 PM~13507834
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :|
> *


+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

4 Members: southside customs, atxclassic, *2000 TOWNCAR*, JUSTDEEZ
needs to come to southside customs... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 12:57 PM~13507980
> *+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


HEY HEY HEY WATCH....... U DONT WANA BE CLASSIFIED AS A HATER DO U....................... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 12:38 PM~13507748
> *i feel ya.....wat can i say....i just tell it like i see it..........if it looks good ill give ya props .......but if its a bucket...............well ..............ima just call it like i see it.
> *


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

now thats a bucket..(certified bucket)


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:02 PM~13508033
> *HEY HEY HEY WATCH....... U DONT WANA BE CLASSIFIED AS A HATER DO U....................... :0  :biggrin:
> *


i already been classified... this is cali rydah :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:45 PM~13507834
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :|
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 01:04 PM~13508042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE SOMEBODY CLEANED DA HELL OUT OF THEM SEATS...............CUZ THERE WAS ALOT OF "CONSUMING" DONE THERE.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:13 PM~13508141
> *HOPE SOMEBODY CLEANED DA HELL OUT OF THEM SEATS...............CUZ THERE WAS ALOT OF "CONSUMING" DONE THERE.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that somebody says pics or it didnt happen ..... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 01:14 PM~13508156
> *that somebody says pics or it didnt happen ..... :cheesy:
> *


JUST TELL EM TO GET A SNIFF OF DA SEATS................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 01:09 PM~13508094
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:16 PM~13508180
> *JUST TELL EM TO GET A SNIFF OF DA SEATS................
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 01:04 PM~13508042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WONDER WHO LAID THERE CROOKED PATTERNS DOWN ON THAT......... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:19 PM~13508215
> *WONDER WHO LAID THERE CROOKED PATTERNS DOWN ON THAT......... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


deeeezzzzz nutttzzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:13 PM~13508141
> *HOPE SOMEBODY CLEANED DA HELL OUT OF THEM SEATS...............CUZ THERE WAS ALOT OF "CONSUMING" DONE THERE.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


don't know bout consuming but I found empty bottles of lotion and tore up playboys..... :rant: :rant:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 01:20 PM~13508219
> *deeeezzzzz nutttzzzzzzzz  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS CROOKED ENUFF FOR SOME NUTTS TOHAVE LAID EM DOWN.......... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:21 PM~13508233
> *LOOKS CROOKED ENUFF FOR SOME NUTTS TOHAVE LAID EM DOWN.......... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 01:21 PM~13508230
> *don't know bout consuming but I found empty bottles of lotion and tore up playboys..... :rant:  :rant:
> *


MUSTVE BEEN YA BOY DANNYS THAT PICKED UP THE CAR WIT U......... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:21 PM~13508233
> *LOOKS CROOKED ENUFF FOR SOME NUTTS TOHAVE LAID EM DOWN.......... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:19 PM~13508215
> *WONDER WHO LAID THERE CROOKED PATTERNS DOWN ON THAT......... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


not bad. To be built n less than a week........


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 01:33 PM~13508405
> *not bad. To be built n less than a week........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 01:33 PM~13508405
> *not bad. To be built n less than a week........
> *


NOT BAD AT ALL.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 01:34 PM~13508413
> *:uh:
> *


SAY MAN...........AINT U GOT SOME PAINT TO BE DRIPPIN OR CHINAS TO BE PAINTIN??????? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 5 2009, 03:47 AM~13487187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW YA FEEL BIG PIMP???????? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Apr 1 2009, 05:07 PM~13457398
> *THE BIG HOMIE TINOS CADI
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE.............


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 02:42 PM~13508524
> *MAYNE.............
> *


 :uh: its just a four door


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 03:49 PM~13508614
> *:uh:  its just a four door
> *



But that ho's clean not like your POS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 7 2009, 09:40 AM~13505437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheres that hurt feelings report :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 01:52 PM~13508640
> *But that ho's clean not like your POS
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 03:54 PM~13508656
> *wheres that hurt feelings report  :angry:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 02:52 PM~13508640
> *But that ho's clean not like your POS
> *


im not even gonna say shit about yours. cuz all you do is run your fucken cock sucker talkin shit and then your in show taking pics of those cars

ex: tonys cars


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 02:52 PM~13508640
> *But that ho's clean not like your POS
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 02:54 PM~13508656
> *k
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 02:56 PM~13508692
> *im not even gonna say shit about yours. cuz all you do is run your fucken cock sucker talkin shit and then your in show taking pics of those cars
> 
> ex: tonys cars
> *


 :0 


0wn3d


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 03:56 PM~13508692
> *im not even gonna say shit about yours. cuz all you do is run your fucken cock sucker talkin shit and then your in show taking pics of those cars
> 
> ex: tonys cars
> *



:uh: I only took the pic of tony's car because he had a weird setup









aint never seen that before on hoppers so shut your fuckin ass up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

added something new to arsenal  too bad whole damn town out of .380 ammo.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 03:02 PM~13508756
> *:uh: I only took the pic of tony's car because he had a weird setup
> 
> 
> ...


and thats the only pic you took? 

NO! 
you cant even fucken lie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 03:58 PM~13508716
> *:0
> 0wn3d
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 04:04 PM~13508773
> *and thats the only pic you took?
> 
> NO!
> ...



Get off my myspace flea...you just mad cuse yo mom dont let you go out of the house :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 03:05 PM~13508793
> *Get off my myspace flea...you just mad cuse yo mom dont let you go out of the house  :biggrin:
> *


now your action all friendly posting this smiley :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 02:02 PM~13508756
> *:uh: I only took the pic of tony's aint never seen that before on hoppers so shut your fuckin ass up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 04:02 PM~13508756
> *:uh: I only took the pic of tony's car because he had a weird setup
> 
> 
> ...


C'est le Arch de Triomphe, Vive Le France!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2009, 02:17 PM~13508920
> *C'est le Arch de Triomphe, Vive Le France!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

what no convertables for sale out there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Apr 7 2009, 03:38 PM~13509186
> *what no convertables for sale out there
> *


if you have enough lastminute has a 59 impala, that needs work just like you wanted


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Apr 7 2009, 03:38 PM~13509186
> *what no convertables for sale out there
> *


You got my number!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 01:38 PM~13508478
> *SAY MAN...........AINT U GOT SOME PAINT TO BE DRIPPIN OR CHINAS TO BE PAINTIN??????? :biggrin:
> *


***** dont you got a car you need to be finishin"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 02:04 PM~13508771
> *added something new to arsenal   too bad whole damn town out of .380 ammo.
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda finished your car first. lol @ your car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2009, 04:58 PM~13510059
> *shoulda finished your car first. lol @ your car
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i said "your car" cuz technically if it been in the shop more than 51% or more of the time u owned it, its noy "your" car :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 03:38 PM~13509848
> ****** dont you got a car you need to be finishin"
> *


Technically no......I'm just waitin on other people.........


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2009, 12:02 PM~13507408
> *That's a bad a screen name...where did you come up with that? lmfao :biggrin:
> *


  MY SUGA MOMMA GAVE ME THAT NAME :0  :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 04:55 PM~13509385
> *if you have enough lastminute has a 59 impala, that needs work just like you wanted
> *


cool what is he asking on it


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Apr 7 2009, 05:33 PM~13510377
> *cool what is he asking on it
> *


Call him 832-659-6963


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2009, 08:34 PM~13502243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC , YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND 97.9 THE BOX PRESENTS 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVAL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITION @ MACGREGOR PARK THIS SAT. 4/11/09 FROM 9AM TILL 5PM.

THERE WILL BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS,EGG HUNT FOR THE KIDS..AND PLENTY OF FREE PRIZES..

THIS AN OPEN INVATION TO ALL CLUBS..CALL ME ON MORE INFO

832 213 8219*


HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM LAST YR..  

*THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL, YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND 97.9 THE BOX TEAMED UP THIS YR TO BRING THE ANNUAL EASTER EGG HUNT AT MACGREGOR PARK FOR ALL THE KIDS..HER SOME OF THE PICS FROM THAT DAY*


































Yahoo Youth Group founder LJ WOODER and HLC founder GOOFY HERNANDEZ


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*


*APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON 
LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

***********PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

JULY 26TH ..EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

AUGUST 9TH ..PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

AUGUST ???.. KRAZY TOYZ CAR SHOW @ NORTHLINE HCC
CONTACT... DAVID 281 914 1637*


*DECEMBER 6TH ....HLC 5TH ANNUAL FOOD AND TOY DRIVE
LOCATION : TBA*


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Screenz, Lord Goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 7 2009, 05:15 PM~13510732
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Screenz, Lord Goofy
> *


  BIG ROB..WUT UP HOMIE...I SEE U WITH THE DROP TOP..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 03:04 PM~13508771
> *added something new to arsenal    too bad whole damn town out of .380 ammo.
> 
> 
> ...


What is it? Looks like a KEL-TECH.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 7 2009, 06:24 PM~13510804
> *What is it? Looks like  a KEL-TECH.......
> *


magnum micro desert eagle .380 made in US but based on a ZVI (Czech republic comany) KEVIN.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 06:53 PM~13511056
> *magnum micro desert eagle .380  made in US but based on a ZVI (Czech republic comany) KEVIN.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2009, 05:10 PM~13510706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 7 2009, 06:00 PM~13511124
> *
> *


WUTS UP MY BROTHER..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2009, 06:03 PM~13511159
> *WUTS UP MY BROTHER..
> *


Getting ready for the show next weekend!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 7 2009, 06:56 PM~13511088
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

copule of close ups...
still gotta buff this bitch..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

certified buckets


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 08:12 PM~13511249
> *copule of close ups...
> still gotta buff this bitch..
> 
> ...


 :uh: could have at least wiped off the water spots. (typical)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 08:35 PM~13511497
> *certified buckets
> 
> 
> ...


when you gonna get started on the real BIG body? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 7 2009, 07:35 PM~13511505
> *:uh:  could have at least wiped off the water spots. (typical)
> *


those aint water spots but sure there'll be a mural or some crooked pinstripe to hide that later.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Apr 7 2009, 03:38 PM~13509186
> *what no convertables for sale out there
> *


:yes:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2009, 08:41 PM~13511577
> *those aint water spots      but sure there'll be a mural or some crooked  pinstripe to hide that later.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Apr 7 2009, 06:35 PM~13511505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, they are water spots, mr. mycarstillattheshopcauseimonapaymentplan lookin asss


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 06:12 PM~13511249
> *copule of close ups...
> still gotta buff this bitch..
> 
> ...


looking good way


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 06:49 PM~13511690
> *
> no, they are water spots, mr. mycarstillattheshopcauseimonapaymentplan lookin asss
> *


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 7 2009, 06:57 PM~13511765
> *looking good way
> *


just need to finish it, but man, theres too many events coming up.. dont wanna and it yet..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 08:49 PM~13511690
> *you gon have to wait.. cant take on no more work for a min
> *


then quit puttin more work in front of me :angry: every 2 weeks you tell me to wait 2 weeks :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 7 2009, 07:00 PM~13511815
> *then quit puttin more work in front of me :angry:  every 2 weeks you tell me to wait 2 weeks :tears:
> *


so.. what you want me to take your car and let it sit in paint prison for months..
no..
so wait 2 weeks..
i havent added more work, i gotta do the wego car.. so it can be ready for the next show..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 06:59 PM~13511799
> *just need to finish it, but man, theres too many events coming up.. dont wanna and it yet..
> *


agreed


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: INIMITABLE, *ridenlow84*, RAGALAC


:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone going to kentucky next month?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 7 2009, 07:08 PM~13511896
> *agreed
> *


you goin to the next wego tour in austin..im driving my shit


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 7 2009, 07:09 PM~13511905
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: INIMITABLE, ridenlow84, RAGALAC
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 07:04 PM~13511848
> *so.. what you want me to take your car and let it sit in paint prison for months..
> no..
> so wait 2 weeks..
> ...



im still waiting for my stuff


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Didn't you say you were in the new LRM SIC? :dunno:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 7 2009, 09:14 PM~13511964
> *im still waiting for my stuff
> *


wait 2 more weeks!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 08:14 PM~13511967
> *Didn't you say you were in the new LRM SIC?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 7 2009, 07:14 PM~13511976
> *wait 2 more weeks!
> *


guess so shit i been waiting since jan '08 :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Apr 7 2009, 09:16 PM~13511989
> *guess so shit i been waiting since jan '08  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn painters :angry:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 7 2009, 07:17 PM~13511999
> *:0  damn painters :angry:
> *





:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2009, 08:10 PM~13511920
> *anyone going to kentucky next month?
> *


Was just out there for the UCE banquet, them kentucky boyz got some clean rides!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2009, 08:21 PM~13512155
> *Was just out there for the UCE banquet, them kentucky boyz got some clean rides!
> *


we gona go see whats out there.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord Goofy, lone star, *PhatBoysTattoos*

wut up miguel..everyone diggin the caddy tattoo..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 06:35 PM~13511497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yunk.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 08:40 PM~13512417
> *yunk.. :biggrin:
> *


X2........LOWRIDERS WIT TINT........... :uh: 

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 08:44 PM~13512479
> *X2........LOWRIDERS WIT TINT........... :uh:
> 
> :0
> *


car is pretty clean but still yunk...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 08:44 PM~13512479
> *X2........LOWRIDERS WIT TINT........... :uh:
> 
> :0
> *


WONT B N MUCH LONGER INSIDES WILL B FINISHED REAL SOON


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 08:51 PM~13512568
> *WONT B N MUCH LONGER INSIDES WILL B FINISHED REAL SOON
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 08:48 PM~13512539
> *car is pretty clean but still yunk...
> *


MY YUNK IS STILL BETTER THAN URS PUTO :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 08:52 PM~13512587
> *MY YUNK IS STILL BETTER THAN URS PUTO :0
> *


ur right.... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 08:51 PM~13512578
> *:0
> *


SAY STOP CHEERIN...... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 08:53 PM~13512602
> *SAY STOP CHEERIN...... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 08:54 PM~13512610
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: :biggrin: :uh


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 08:56 PM~13512640
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :uh: http://i42.tinypic.com/foi2h
> [/b][/quote]
> fail :uh: cellphowned... get the real internetz*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 7 2009, 08:14 AM~13504890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AYE CHISME!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 08:56 PM~13512640
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :uh
> *


fail twice :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 08:57 PM~13512650
> *fail  :uh:  cellphowned... get the real internetz
> *


IM AT HOME BISH....IM NOT A COMPUTER WIZ LIKE U :0 :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 08:51 PM~13512568
> *WONT B N MUCH LONGER INSIDES WILL B FINISHED REAL SOON
> *


 :0 :0 :0 










































































































IM TELLIN CHUCK WHERE ALL DA MONEY WENT!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 7 2009, 08:58 PM~13512670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snitch.... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> fail :uh: cellphowned... get the real internetz
> [/quote SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U GET THEM COUNTY DIPLOMAS :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Apr 7 2009, 07:14 PM~13511964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > fail :uh: cellphowned... get the real internetz
> > [/quote SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U GET THEM COUNTY DIPLOMAS :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> fail again..just log off and try again tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 08:58 PM~13512671
> *:0  :0  :0
> IM TELLIN CHUCK WHERE ALL DA MONEY WENT!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 















































:buttkick:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:01 PM~13512705
> *fail again..just log off and try again tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 08:59 PM~13512683
> *dont hate bcuz u too stupid to post pics... :biggrin:
> snitch.... :0
> *


  :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 7 2009, 09:03 PM~13512740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:04 PM~13512763
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:05 PM~13512776
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:17 PM~13512962
> *
> *


OL FRIENDLY ASS..Y U PUT UR POM POMS DOWN? :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

we got parts in stock now let me know what you need. we got a booth in the wego tour so tell me what you need and if the show is going to your area ill be there with parts.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:23 PM~13513057
> *OL FRIENDLY ASS..Y U PUT UR POM POMS DOWN? :0
> *


had to pick up a drink.... why do u care???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:34 PM~13513216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


waste of post...pic has been posted already... :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:33 PM~13513206
> *had to pick up a drink.... why do u care???
> *


 :420:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:34 PM~13513216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


betta not be runnin no ez tags wit my license plates......... :angry:  :biggrin: 



























































wait i never transfered it to my name.............. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:36 PM~13513251
> *:420:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:36 PM~13513245
> *waste of post...pic has been posted already... :uh:
> *


I KNOW I JUST LIKE MAKN U LOOK AT IT :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 09:36 PM~13513257
> *betta not be runnin no ez tags wit my license plates......... :angry:    :biggrin:
> wait i never transfered it to my name.............. :biggrin:
> *


***** said u cant transfer it... its a chop shop special... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:36 PM~13513257
> *betta not be runnin no ez tags wit my license plates......... :angry:    :biggrin:
> wait i never transfered it to my name.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: wow
giving lowriding a bad name


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:36 PM~13513257
> *betta not be runnin no ez tags wit my license plates......... :angry:    :biggrin:
> wait i never transfered it to my name.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: wow
giving lowriding a bad name


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:38 PM~13513279
> ****** said u cant transfer it... its a chop shop special... :0
> *


U LATE BEEN TRANSFERED IT...I RIDE LEGAL ....FULL COVERAGE AND FRESH PLATES  :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:45 PM~13513325
> *U LATE BEEN TRANSFERED IT...I RIDE DICK ....FULL COVERAGE AND FRESH PLATES   :0
> *


 :uh: ***** u gay!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 7 2009, 09:38 PM~13513283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAM U MUSTVE BUMPED YO HEAD......***** RIDIN LEGAL.......MAYNE...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:48 PM~13513361
> *:uh: ***** IM gay!!!
> *


 :uh: W.T.F


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:44 PM~13513309
> *IM A LOOSER:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:52 PM~13513399
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u cant spell.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

im out gotta get up early for work in the morning...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:53 PM~13513425
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u cant spell.... :biggrin:
> *


Where u been Cali ??? Buying real estate!!!....


:0 :0 BALLIN!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:54 PM~13513435
> *im out gotta get up early for work in the morning...
> *


TOMMY U AIT GOT NO JOBB!!
:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 09:54 PM~13513441
> *Where u been Cali ??? Buying real estate!!!....
> :0  :0 BALLIN!!!
> *


naw... im making wise investments...  after this next investment i will play with u lowrider guys... hopefully soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:56 PM~13513467
> *TOMMY U AIT GOT NO JOBB!!
> :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 09:54 PM~13513441
> *Where u been Cali ??? Buying real estate!!!....
> :0  :0 BALLA ON A BUDGETT
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 09:57 PM~13513502
> *:0
> *


not a balla...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 7 2009, 09:56 PM~13513467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:56 PM~13513479
> *naw... im making wise investments...  after this next investment i will play with u lowrider guys... hopefully soon.. :biggrin:
> *


FOO SPENDIN MONEY ON CRACK WHORES AND BOOSE IS NOT A WISE INVESTMENT... :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 09:58 PM~13513516
> *not a balla...
> *


[email protected]


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 7 2009, 09:59 PM~13513528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jus like crooked pinstripes and uneven patterns isnt either....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:01 PM~13513554
> *[email protected]
> *


or milk layitlow for donations dot com :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:01 PM~13513562
> *yep next to that building... :biggrin:
> jus like crooked pinstripes and uneven patterns isnt either....
> *


I CAN SELL IT....BUT WUT CAN U DO WITH THEM WHORES
:scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:03 PM~13513592
> *I CAN SELL IT....BUT WUT CAN U DO WITH THEM WHORES
> :scrutinize:
> *


sell them too... :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:02 PM~13513579
> *or milk layitlow for donations dot com :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :uh: :burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:04 PM~13513609
> *:banghead:  :uh:  :burn:
> *


gotcha bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:03 PM~13513599
> *sell them too... :cheesy:
> *


NOW THATS AN INVESTMENT :biggrin: BUT I DONT THINK SIC IS WORTH VERY MUCH :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:06 PM~13513645
> *NOW THATS AN INVESTMENT :biggrin: BUT I DONT THINK SIC IS WORTH VERY MUCH :0
> *


he has to be you keep paying him for his services :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:04 PM~13513618
> *IMA bitch!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 7 2009, 10:01 PM~13513562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:07 PM~13513658
> *he has to be I keep paying him for his services  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:08 PM~13513674
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 7 2009, 10:08 PM~13513674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hurt feelings report anyone???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:10 PM~13513710
> *
> hurt feelings report anyone???
> *


 :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:12 PM~13513742
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:13 PM~13513748
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:14 PM~13513766
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:13 PM~13513748
> *
> *


IM OUT BISH I GOT THINGS TO DO IN THE MORNIN...CANT STAY UP N WATCH U INTERNET WHORIN ALL :0 NIGHT......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 7 2009, 10:06 PM~13513645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got em


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:17 PM~13513807
> *
> got em
> *


DONT U GOT SUM UNDER AGE WHITE GIRLS TO B TALK TOO.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 7 2009, 10:16 PM~13513793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:21 PM~13513848
> *bye *****
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 06:33 PM~12224758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


GAWD DAYUM!!!!!!!!! THE WHOLE UNITED STATES FINNA BE ON BACK ORDER FOR RUSTOLEUM PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:18 PM~13513824
> *DONT U GOT SUM UNDER AGE WHITE GIRLS TO B TALK TOO.
> *


no.. my 22 yr old latin mami just left.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:26 PM~13513892
> *no.. my 22 yr old latin mami just left.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: .......DONT EVER SAY THAT AGAIN..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:26 PM~13513892
> *no.. my 22 yr old hooker just left.. :biggrin:
> *


:uh: now u got da aids...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:27 PM~13513907
> *:uh: .......DONT EVER SAY THAT AGAIN..........
> *


thats what he calls 2000towncar :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:26 PM~13513892
> *no.. my 42 yr old latin PAPI just left.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:29 PM~13513925
> *thats what he calls 2000towncar :0
> *


 :uh: UR THE 1 WITH HIM ALL DAY :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:30 PM~13513941
> *:uh: UR THE 1 WITH HIM ALL DAY :0
> *


ok... and he still calls YOU mami...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 7 2009, 10:30 PM~13513941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THOUGHT BOTH U FUCKERS WERE GOING TO SLEEP????????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 11:24 PM~13513882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


por 15


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:33 PM~13513967
> *THOUGHT BOTH U FUCKERS WERE GOING TO SLEEP????????
> *


mind ur business :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 7 2009, 10:27 PM~13513907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch both yall was with me all day.. cali calls me,im coming over...
then thomas calls cali, like what you doin..im at sics...

oooooo papi, im a come over to and have him finish my crooked bumper kit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:34 PM~13513982
> *mami! :dunno:
> oh snap.. you got da aids!
> 
> ...


story sounds gay... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:34 PM~13513982
> *mami! :dunno:
> oh snap.. you got da aids!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: THINK THERE LIL TRIP TO CALI MADE EM A LIL TO CLOSE................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 10:33 PM~13513972
> *por 15
> *


knowing your dumbass, you gunna brush that shit on just like it is.. hope you plan on cleanin that shit up with a wire brush


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:36 PM~13514003
> *:0  :0  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: THINK THERE LIL TRIP TO CALI MADE EM A LIL TO CLOSE................
> *


lol..and u guys bonded and u gave him a car :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 11:36 PM~13514004
> *knowing your dumbass, you gunna brush that shit on just like it is.. hope you plan on cleanin that shit up with a wire brush
> *


thats exactly what ima do because im putting a new floor and just putting so it wont rust in the future


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 7 2009, 10:35 PM~13513994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excuse me... can i have some more nuts please!

fkin thomas


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 10:33 PM~13513972
> *por 15
> *


MORE LIKE.............POOR 15 BOTTLES OF LIQUOR U DRANK WHEN U BOUGHT THAT BUCKET.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:38 PM~13514030
> *duh, your in it.. what you think it was gunna be straight.
> thomas is as straight as my lines
> 
> ...


***** said it with a deep voice.." hey can i get some more nuts?" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 10:38 PM~13514028
> *thats exactly what ima do because im putting a new floor and just putting so it wont rust in the future
> *


   smart man...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:33 PM~13513967
> *THOUGHT BOTH U FUCKERS WERE GOING TO SLEEP????????
> *


I WAS BU FUK IT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 7 2009, 10:37 PM~13514019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:39 PM~13514044
> ****** said it with a deep voice.." hey can i get some more nuts?"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


with his hand raised in the air..

hi, my nae is thomas, this is my 1st time flying


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:40 PM~13514058
> *I WAS BUTTFUKT
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 11:39 PM~13514039
> *MORE LIKE.............POOR 15 BOTTLES OF LIQUOR U DRANK WHEN U BOUGHT THAT BUCKET.......
> *


what can i say


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:38 PM~13514030
> *duh, your in it.. what you think it was gunna be straight.
> thomas is as straight as my lines
> 
> ...


WANA TALK ABOUT GAY.U WERE THE 1 TRYN TO HALLA AT THE 2 TRANSVESTITES TODAY :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 7 2009, 10:41 PM~13514066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey where u headed to.. my homie cali is taking me to cali... i was like ***** shut up!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:42 PM~13514088
> *WANA TALK ABOUT GAY.U WERE THE 1 TRYN TO HALLA AT THE 2 TRANSVESTITES TODAY :0
> *


and he got the number... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:42 PM~13514088
> *WANA TALK ABOUT GAY.U WERE THE 1 TRYN TO HALLA AT THE 2 TRANSVESTITES TODAY :0
> *


hey! i still got them digits tho.. fuck , i forgot to call that chick..
bitch, you said youll knock down the asian


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:43 PM~13514103
> *and u fell for that...ur stupid he got u like he got the rest of us on layitlow :biggrin:
> hey where u headed to.. my homie cali is taking me to cali... i was like ***** shut up!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THOMASBUCKETSCAMOWNED.COM!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:41 PM~13514077
> *I LIKE FOOTLONG OTT DOGS ON A STICK
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13514114
> *hey! i still got them digits tho.. fuck , i forgot to call that chick..
> bitch, you said youll knock down the asian
> *


THAT WAS B4 I SAW ER ADAMS APPLE :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13514114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: and new house owned!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:46 PM~13514129
> *THAT WAS B4 I SAW ER ADAMS APPLE :0
> *


and after too... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13514117
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THOMASBUCKETSCAMOWNED.COM!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 11:24 PM~13513882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


and wd-40 55 gallon drum buyer right there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

goin 2 bed.. latas foo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 10:48 PM~13514171
> *goin 2 bed.. latas foo
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> :uh:
> :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:49 PM~13514180
> *I THOUGHT U HAD AN APPOINTMENT.....
> WITH DEEEEEEEEEEEZ NUTTTTZZZ :0
> *


owned urself dumbass


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:50 PM~13514184
> *owned urself dumbass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > :uh:
> > :uh:
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: then failed on the edit....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:51 PM~13514197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: then failed on the edit....
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:52 PM~13514216
> *
> *


THOUGHT U WERE GUNNA GET DRUNK AND PASS OUT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:53 PM~13514225
> *THOUGHT U WERE GUNNA GET DRUNK AND PASS OUT
> *


already drunk about to go to sleep...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:54 PM~13514237
> *already drunk about to go to sleep...
> *


WIFEY SAID SHE TIRED OF U BEING AN INTERNET WHORE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:55 PM~13514248
> *WIFEY SAID SHE TIRED OF U BEING AN INTERNET WHORE
> *


 :biggrin: fuck u ...im out


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 10:56 PM~13514258
> *:biggrin:  fuck u ...im out
> *


PEACE...NO 1 WANTS ANY CHEERLEADERSWITHLAMAGNUMS HERE NE WAYS :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Jan 8 2008, 01:10 AM~9637171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2009, 12:01 AM~13514307
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:58 PM~13514276
> *PEACE...NO 1 WANTS ANY CHEERLEADERSWITHLAMAGNUMS HERE NE WAYS :0
> *


nobody wants anyone with a cadillac with sticky seats and crooked pinstripes and painted chinas with lopsided patterns with a shiny bumper kit and all the other chrome is dull with tinted windows with missing pieces without hydraulics with a white boy driving bought from a half breed whos also a cheerleader... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 11:02 PM~13514316
> *nobody wants anyone with a cadillac with sticky seats and crooked pinstripes and painted chinas with lopsided patterns with a shiny bumper kit and all the other chrome is dull with tinted windows with missing pieces without hydraulics with a white boy driving bought from a half breed whos also a cheerleader... :biggrin:
> *


BUT I GOT A LOWRIDER....AND DONT OWN ANY POM POMS.....BIOTCH....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 713Lowriderboy, *MsDani,* 2000 TOWNCAR

:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 11:04 PM~13514334
> *BUT I GOT A LOWRIDER....AND DONT OWN ANY POM POMS.....BIOTCH....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


actually u have a stock cadillac on chinas.. but hey if u say its a lowrider then its a lowrider.. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 11:02 PM~13514316
> *nobody wants anyone with a cadillac with sticky seats and crooked pinstripes and painted chinas with lopsided patterns with a shiny bumper kit and all the other chrome is dull with tinted windows with missing pieces without hydraulics with a white boy driving bought from a half breed whos also a cheerleader... :biggrin:
> *


MAYNE!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 11:05 PM~13514345
> *actually u have a stock cadillac on chinas.. but hey if u say its a lowrider then its a lowrider.. :uh:
> *


FUK IT IM RIDN THOUGH,WHILE U TAKN PICS OF OTHER WHITE MAGNUMS WITH WHEELS TALKN BOUT THEY URS.....U AINT GOT TO LIE TO KICK T.... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2009, 11:16 PM~13514432
> *MAYNE!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 06:35 PM~13511497
> *certified buckets
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: got a sticker ready for yours :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 12:24 AM~13513882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like he pulled it out of a river.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 7 2009, 11:16 PM~13514432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if u lookin the pic u will see the l.a. sign on the side... how many magnums u seen with that?? its okay that what u call a lowrider is really not... :biggrin: i bet u i can show u my bank statement where it has a debit for $1495 from a rim shop...but knowing u you will say its not my account :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 08:21 AM~13515630
> *:cheesy:
> well if u lookin the pic u will see the  l.a. sign on the side... how many magnums u seen with that?? its okay that what u call a lowrider is really not... :biggrin: i bet u i can show u your paypal statement where it has a debit for $1495 from a rim shop...but knowing u you will say its not my account  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


so that's where the rest of the $ went :scrutinize:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 7 2009, 11:02 PM~13514314
> *:biggrin:
> *



Señor Pitufin....on the reals, there is a junkyard on 59N and East Mount Houston that has a clean '65 Impala shell that I am sure you can purchase from them and transfer all the stuff from your current ride to. 

It is just the shell and not much rust on it, but if you're planning on replacing the floor on the 4 door minus well buy the coupe and hook that one up.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2009, 04:17 PM~13508920
> *C'est le Arch de Triomphe, Vive Le France!
> 
> 
> ...










pero las torres se calleron!!!!! :biggrin: theres nothing a tourch  a welding machine and I cant fix!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2009, 04:02 PM~13508756
> *:uh: I only took the pic of tony's car because he had a weird setup
> 
> 
> ...










that was all gone in minutes!!!!!!   :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 7 2009, 05:38 PM~13509848
> ****** dont you got a car you need to be finishin"
> *


x214654562313642351313511531.242000002.115158541446......thank bitch aint never gonna finish shit!!! unless his daddy helps him..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 08:12 PM~13511249
> *copule of close ups...
> still gotta buff this bitch..
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 10:52 PM~13512587
> *MY YUNK IS STILL BETTER THAN URS PUTO :0
> *


u tell them hatters homie...... i see ur rolling clean again!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2009, 12:51 AM~13514964
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: got a sticker ready for yours  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 07:28 AM~13515940
> *u tell them hatters homie...... i see ur rolling clean again!!!!
> *


ALRADY.....THATS Y I LOVE LOWRIDN :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 7 2009, 11:23 PM~13513057
> *OL FRIENDLY ASS..Y U PUT UR POM POMS DOWN? :0
> *


he put them down cause theres a lot of cheerleaders on her and they ALL have to take turns!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 06:21 AM~13515630
> *:cheesy:
> well if u lookin the pic u will see the  l.a. sign on the side... how many magnums u seen with that?? its okay that what u call a lowrider is really not... :biggrin: i bet u i can show u my bank statement where it has a debit for $1495 from a rim shop...but knowing u you will say its not my account  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


SO U BEEN PHOTOSHOPIN PICS AGINE :0 AND NO BISH I AINTGUNNA BUY YOU NO RIMS SO STOP HINTIN :scrutinize:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 07:31 AM~13515966
> *he put them down cause theres a lot of cheerleaders on her and they ALL have to take turns!!!! :cheesy:
> *


SHARINPOMPOMSOWNED HAAAAAAAAA :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 8 2009, 06:43 AM~13515741
> *so that's where the rest of the $ went :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 
:buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 7 2009, 11:56 PM~13513479
> *naw... im making wise investments...  after this next investment i will play with u lowrider guys... hopefully soon.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 10 years later, STILL A CHEERLEADER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 07:36 AM~13516013
> *:uh:  10 years later, STILL A CHEERLEADER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 U CANT TALK ABOUT CALILIKE THAT.....ONLY I CAN!!
:rant: 

























:biggrin: JUST JOKN NEVERGUNNABUILDALOWRIDEROWNED :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 12:24 AM~13513882
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


PUT ME DOWN FOR 100 GALLONS, GOTTA GET MY BUCKETS ROLLING CLEAN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 8 2009, 09:41 AM~13516060
> *:0 U CANT TALK ABOUT CALILIKE THAT.....ONLY I CAN!!
> :rant:
> :biggrin: JUST JOKN NEVERGUNNABUILDALOWRIDEROWNED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 07:42 AM~13516081
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 12:54 AM~13514237
> *already drunk about to go to sleep...
> *


IF U STOP SPENDING ALL UR MONEY ON BEER YOU MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE TO OWN A LOWRIDER ONE DAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 8 2009, 01:04 AM~13514334
> *BUT I GOT A LOWRIDER....AND DONT OWN ANY POM POMS.....BIOTCH....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X435135465345 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2009, 02:51 AM~13514964
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: got a sticker ready for yours  :0
> *


I NEED SOME OF THOSE STICKERS FOR ALL MY BUCKETS.... :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 07:49 AM~13516138
> *IF U STOP SPENDING ALL UR MONEY ON BEER YOU MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE TO OWN A LOWRIDER ONE DAYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


LOWRIDN AND ALCHOHOL DONT MIX
:barf: :barf:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 07:52 AM~13516169
> *I NEED SOME OF THOSE STICKERS FOR ALL MY BUCKETS.... :cheesy:
> *


U CAN OWN ONE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 8 2009, 09:53 AM~13516183
> *U CAN OWN ONE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE.......
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 07:55 AM~13516191
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: hno: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

for all your crooked pinstripe needs hit up sic713...




asshole


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 8 2009, 08:01 AM~13516229
> *for all your crooked pinstripe needs hit up sic713...
> asshole
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 8 2009, 08:01 AM~13516229
> *for all your crooked pinstripe needs hit up sic713...
> asshole
> *


OK SEMI CROOKED UR GETTN BETTER.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Apr 8 2009, 06:43 AM~13515741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont drink beer hennessy and grey goose only... and if i really wanna build something i can take out some equity... but they dont have that on trailer homes do they??/ u are the man trialer home and trailered cars :biggrin: p.s if u rent your house or your house is on wheels im done talkin... :biggrin: jus kiddin this is fun


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 8 2009, 07:41 AM~13516060
> *:0 U CANT TALK ABOUT CALILIKE THAT.....ONLY I CAN!!
> :rant:
> :biggrin: JUST JOKN NEVERGUNNABUILDALOWRIDEROWNED :biggrin:
> *


and u had to beguponalowriderfromthemembersoflayitlowandpullaninsurancescam


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 8 2009, 07:52 AM~13516174
> *LOWRIDN AND ALCHOHOL DONT MIX
> :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh: well I mix it real good tho lol wuz good thomas nice fleet


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 8 2009, 07:52 AM~13516174
> *LOWRIDN AND ALCHOHOL DONT MIX
> :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh: well I mix it real good tho lol wuz good thomas nice fleet


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2009, 11:20 AM~13516818
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Apr 8 2009, 07:55 AM~13515774
> *Señor Pitufin....on the reals, there is a junkyard on 59N and East Mount Houston that has a clean '65 Impala shell that I am sure you can purchase from them and transfer all the stuff from your current ride to.
> 
> It is just the shell and not much rust on it, but if you're planning on replacing the floor on the 4 door minus well buy the coupe and hook that one up.
> *


i stay by there


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

bucket.com/albums/vv247/mone







ymaker713/m.jpg[/IMG]G







]


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

]


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

old pics 4rm last year i juz learn how 2 post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 8 2009, 10:37 AM~13517003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too cute! :cheesy:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

thanx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 8 2009, 11:26 AM~13516897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mas pedo que la chingada.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 8 2009, 11:33 AM~13517611
> *mas pedo que la chingada.
> *


my cousin saw that pic and tripped out. he only remember one other person in that picture...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 8 2009, 09:26 AM~13516897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky I wasnt there homie, I would of pulled out the clippers and went to town.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 08:34 AM~13516470
> *:cheesy:
> :uh:
> not a cheerleader... never will be...
> ...


Owned owned owned owned owned!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2009, 01:05 PM~13517844
> *my cousin saw that pic and tripped out. he only remember one other person in that picture...
> *


you talking about the one with rey liandro?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

lol da ***** always drinkin foo but hes koo dan a mudafuka tho


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 8 2009, 12:21 PM~13517955
> *you talking about the one with rey liandro?
> *


yup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2009, 01:31 PM~13518067
> *yup
> *


how's elizabeth? :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 8 2009, 12:35 PM~13518109
> *how's elizabeth?  :happysad:
> *


LOL! might be seeing her this weekend..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2009, 01:37 PM~13518126
> *LOL! might be seeing her this weekend..
> *


don't forget to take pics...













god plis don't let her be a tortah...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 8 2009, 01:01 PM~13518362
> *don't forget to take pics...
> god plis don't let her be a tortah...
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

ill post them on mary's page for ya! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up 3 guests and 3 anonymous users


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 8 2009, 01:04 PM~13518390
> *what up 3 guests and 3 anonymous users
> *


whats up loco! :wave:

where the hell you been? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2009, 12:05 PM~13518399
> *whats up loco! :wave:
> 
> where the hell you been? :cheesy:
> *


HIDING!
:0


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

so hrny...
have you posted any nekkid pics of yourself lately?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 8 2009, 01:07 PM~13518428
> *HIDING!
> :0
> *


oh ok...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 8 2009, 01:10 PM~13518457
> *so hrny...
> have you posted any nekkid pics of yourself lately?
> *


you should know better!! :buttkick:

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 8 2009, 02:02 PM~13518369
> *:roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> ill post them on mary's page for ya! :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 08:50 AM~13516581
> *and u had to beguponalowriderfromthemembersoflayitlowandpullaninsurancescam
> *


 :0 idranktooomanybeerstodayassneega


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 words.. Fk THAT PUTO 


aint saying names.. but just sayin'


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

no pics yet, cus my homie just told me. maybe i'll go by there tomorrow and take some pics.

he's selling his '65 impala ragtop, $11,000. its running and driving cus he's been using it as a regular car, the top works he put new parts. i know its a V8 and has SS bucket seats in it, the interior is black and the body is red. it has some wheels on it, but not lowrider wheels. like i said, its pretty much a daily driver type right now cus it needs some work cus it has some rust in the lower quarters. but the car is all one color (red) and still looks decent.

just putting it out there now cus he just told me so no pics yet.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2009, 01:01 PM~13518934
> *3 words.. Fk THAT PUTO
> aint saying names.. but just sayin'
> *


Mayne....don't bite ya tongue....say wat ya gota say big pimp!!!! U know da rules no sneak dissin!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2009, 02:01 PM~13518934
> *3 words.. Fk THAT PUTO
> aint saying names.. but just sayin'
> *


mikey yu?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2009, 02:01 PM~13518934
> *3 words.. Fk THAT PUTO
> aint saying names.. but just sayin'
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

im done shit talkin.. it was all in fun guys... nowcan i get a helpcalirydah'sbrokeassbuildalowriderfund...all donations and parts welcome :biggrin: now i can build a car in two weeks like somebody else...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 01:51 PM~13519320
> *im done shit talkin.. it was all in fun guys... nowcan i get a helpcalirydah'sbrokeassbuildalowriderfund...all donations and parts welcome  :biggrin: now i can build a car in two weeks like somebody else...
> *


get a jobb and u can do that :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 8 2009, 01:53 PM~13519339
> *get a jobb and u can do that :biggrin:
> *


I'm hiring might be able to help u out.......u already use to wearing skirts and talkn alott so how bout u apply for a secretary job.....can't pay much but its steady income...might even let u dreink on the clock :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 8 2009, 01:53 PM~13519339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ***** u aint even got a job..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 01:51 PM~13519320
> *im done shit talkin.. it was all in fun guys... nowcan i get a helpcalirydah'sbrokeassbuildalowriderfund...all donations and parts welcome  :biggrin: now i can build a car in two weeks like somebody else...
> *


X2....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 02:07 PM~13519471
> *X2....
> *


besides ur nuts what are u donating??? parts or money?? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 02:09 PM~13519483
> *besides ur nuts what are u donating??? parts or money?? :biggrin:
> *


Fuck u talkin bout???? I need some donations too!!! :angry:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 02:35 PM~13519766
> *Fuck u talkin bout???? I need some donations too!!!  :angry:
> *


"PUT DAT ON EVERYTHING" :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: cali rydah, *lone star*
whats the name of the hotel everybody staying at in tulsa??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 02:56 PM~13519997
> *2 Members: cali rydah, lone star
> whats the name of the hotel everybody staying at in tulsa??
> *


the main one is already booked up we staying at howard johnson...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 02:35 PM~13519766
> *Fuck u talkin bout???? I need some donations too!!!  :angry:
> *


im hiring 25/hr, planting tulips,. all the overtime u want.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2009, 02:59 PM~13520024
> *the main one is already booked up we staying at howard johnson...
> *


is the howard a secondary choice??? and whats the addy please :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 8 2009, 03:00 PM~13520032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u can only stay if u bring some of dat goose!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 03:00 PM~13520035
> *is the howard a secondary choice??? and whats the addy please :biggrin:
> *


howard is were we stayed back couple years. lots of room for trailers. and kmart is across the street to buy whatever u might need. i dont know the address i can get you a phone number though.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

no pom poms necessary........ :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 03:02 PM~13520055
> *fuck yo tulips......
> 
> u can only stay if u bring some of dat goose!!!
> *


thats a bet.. whens everyone leaving imma drive one of my buckets to tulsa... ac on and tvs playing...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2009, 03:03 PM~13520069
> *howard is were we stayed back couple years. lots of room for trailers. and kmart is across the street to buy whatever u might need. i dont know the address i can get you a phone number though.
> *


cool pm it to me...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 8 2009, 03:03 PM~13520078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leave friday come back monday.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2009, 03:05 PM~13520102
> *watch out people get upset if u post out of town cars.
> leave friday come back monday.
> *


cool im down for the trip jus let me know meeting spot and time...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 03:03 PM~13520080
> *thats a bet.. whens everyone leaving imma drive one of my buckets to tulsa... ac on and tvs playing...
> *


 :0 :0 prolly friday night......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 03:06 PM~13520119
> *:0  :0 prolly friday night......
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2009, 03:05 PM~13520102
> *watch out people get upset if u post out of town cars.
> leave friday come back monday.
> *


I DONT GIVE NO DAM!!!!!!!!! .............they dont like it they can close there fuckin eyes and kill themselves........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 05:03 PM~13520078
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man thats a lotta fo' do's, but they clean :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 8 2009, 03:06 PM~13520115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill get howard johnson number later...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 02:05 PM~13519448
> *besides your burnt up nuts..what are u donating??
> :uh: ***** u aint even got a job..
> *


took the words right out my mouth...and I got more of a job than u bish


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 03:06 PM~13520119
> *:0  :0 prolly friday night......
> *


Das exactly y I posted em...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 8 2009, 03:12 PM~13520175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2009, 02:02 PM~13518938
> *no pics yet, cus my homie just told me.  maybe i'll go by there tomorrow and take some pics.
> 
> he's selling his '65 impala ragtop, $11,000.  its running and driving cus he's been using it as a regular car, the top works he put new parts.  i know its a V8 and has SS bucket seats in it, the interior is black and the body is red.  it has some wheels on it, but not lowrider wheels.  like i said, its pretty much a daily driver type right now cus it needs some work cus it has some rust in the lower quarters.  but the car is all one color (red) and still looks decent.
> ...


i just wet my pants


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *713ridaz*, 79gp

did you ever get the car? i had called you back the day you called but you didnt answer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 8 2009, 06:27 PM~13520936
> *i just wet my pants
> *



buy it, he's got a '65 SS hardtop and a real nice '69 Caprice he wants to finish.

here's his '69, but its candy oriental blue with a white top and interior now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 8 2009, 02:23 PM~13519076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


howard johnson near Tulsa, OK
Howard Johnson Tulsa‎ 25 reviews - Write a review
8525 E. 41st Street, Tulsa, OK‎ - (800) 446-4656‎
"I recently spent 4 miserable days at this motel. This is one of the absolute worst properties I have ever stayed at. ..."
Website‎ - Directions‎ 

Howard Johnson Tulsa‎ 10 reviews - Write a review
3131 East 51st St., Tulsa, OK‎ - (918) 794-5156‎
"This is the Tulsa Howard Johnson Inn right near the highway. The reason we stayed there was because it was a last-second ..."


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2009, 06:25 PM~13521432
> *buy it, he's got a '65 SS hardtop and a real nice '69 Caprice he wants to finish.
> 
> here's his '69, but its candy oriental blue with a white top and interior now.
> ...


if i was sitting on 11g i would, but im not
my favorite car, right next to a 68 camaro


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2009, 04:05 PM~13520102
> *watch out people get upset if u post out of town cars.
> leave friday come back monday.
> *


some people wake up mad about cars that aint even built yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2009, 04:12 PM~13520175
> *ill get howard johnson number later...
> *


HOD36728/19MAY-21MAY1/‡XPV/RC-ALL~ 
** DOUBLE CLICK ON HOTEL NAME FOR MAPS AND PHOTOS ** 
** DIRECT CONNECT AVAILABILITY ** 
** MOTEL 6 RESPONSE ** 
*MX0036728 MOTEL 6 TULSA WEST TUL 
ADDR- 5828 WEST SKELLY DRIVE* 19MAY - 2NT1 
TULSA OK 74107 DOWNTOWN TULSA 
PHONE- 1-918-445-0223 ** SELL 0H1‡LINENBR 
FAX- 1-918-445-2750 
TAXES- 14.52PCT T 
RATING- NTM 1 CROWN 

1 STANDARD RATE 36.99 USD 6PM /C-6P 

APPROX. TOTAL PRICE 84.72 USD 
INCLUDES TAXES AND SURCHARGES 

STANDARD QUEEN BED NON-SMOKING, TABLE, 19. TV 

2 STANDARD RATE 36.99 USD 6PM /C-6P 
‡


HOD21033/19MAY-21MAY1/RC-ALL« 
** DOUBLE CLICK ON HOTEL NAME FOR MAPS AND PHOTOS ** 
** DIRECT CONNECT AVAILABILITY ** 
** DAYS INN RESPONSE ** 
*DI0021033 DAYS INN TULSA WEST ON I 44 TUL 
ADDR- 5525 W SKELLY DRIVE * 19MAY - 2NT1 
TULSA OK 74107 ORAL ROBERTS MAY CT 
PHONE- 1-918-4461561 ** SELL 0H1‡LINENBR 
FAX- 1-918-4461943 
TAXES- 14.51 PCT 
RATING- NTM 1 CROWN 

1 BEST AVAILABLE RATE 69.99 USD 6PM /C-6P 
TTL TAX 20.32 
APPROX. TOTAL PRICE 160.30 USD 
INCLUDES TAXES AND SURCHARGES 

NONSMOKING/1 KING/CABLE TV/ 
HAIRDRYR/MICROFRIG/HIGHSPD INTERNET/ 

2 BEST AVAILABLE RATE 69.99 USD 6PM /C-6P ‡


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 08:21 AM~13515630
> *
> well if u lookin the pic u will see the  l.a. sign on the side... how many magnums u seen with that?? its okay that what u call a lowrider is really not... :biggrin: i bet u i can show u my bank statement where it has a debit for $1495 from a rim shop...but knowing u you will say its not my account  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


rim'd him up saw tha seats and i was like where tha fuck is my *****


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2009, 07:34 PM~13521501
> *roberto g..  by time i woke up and got off his mom ..  lil ***** had ate all the corn flakes.
> *


ha


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 8 2009, 06:00 PM~13521724
> *rim'd him up saw tha seats and i was like where tha fuck is my *****
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 8 2009, 05:44 PM~13521600
> *HOD36728/19MAY-21MAY1/‡XPV/RC-ALL~
> ** DOUBLE CLICK ON HOTEL NAME FOR MAPS AND PHOTOS **
> ** DIRECT CONNECT AVAILABILITY **
> ...


use those research skills and find out why your car is taking 8 months and counting.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2009, 08:59 PM~13522294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2009, 07:37 PM~13522051
> *use those research skills and find out why your car is taking 8 months and counting.
> *


google would crash trying to find the answer


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2009, 06:37 PM~13522051
> *use those research skills and find out why your car is taking 8 months and counting.
> *


Ha.........hurt feelings report somebody????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2009, 08:59 PM~13522294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 77079?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 07:03 PM~13522336
> *Ha.........hurt feelings report somebody????
> *


not me. my shit is on the road and my homie fredo is on the road just like i predicted back around halloween 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 09:10 PM~13522445
> *how much shipped to 77079?
> *



i'll print out a copy and hand deliver it for $20 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 07:10 PM~13522445
> *how much shipped to 77079?
> *


U wouldn't know wat to do wit dat ******.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2009, 07:16 PM~13522526
> *not me. my shit is on the road and my homie fredo is on the road just like i predicted back around halloween 2008  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I remember that....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 8 2009, 09:17 PM~13522533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay youngin...... :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 09:34 PM~13522740
> *:biggrin:
> okay youngin...... :cheesy:
> *



on second thought, free. thanks for the favor foolio


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 8 2009, 09:37 PM~13522762
> *on second thought, free.  thanks for the favor foolio
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 8 2009, 07:34 PM~13522740
> *:biggrin:
> okay youngin...... :cheesy:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2009, 07:10 PM~13511921
> *you goin to the next wego tour in austin..im driving my shit
> *


I'm going to all of them :biggrin: , well at least the full points ones, u driving? :0 u can pick up ur king of the streets-highway on the way back from austin


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 8 2009, 08:00 PM~13522308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2009, 09:59 PM~13523035
> *Found it in off topic :happysad:
> 
> *


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2009, 07:59 PM~13522294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped 89142


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 8 2009, 09:16 PM~13523342
> *how much shipped 89142
> *


Vegas beauty looks mo' better :cheesy:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 8 2009, 09:19 PM~13523388
> *Vegas beauty looks mo' better :cheesy:
> *


No thanks, kinda partial to non hispanic girls. Being stabbed once if enough


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 8 2009, 10:24 PM~13523496
> *No thanks, kinda partial to non hispanic girls. Being stabbed once if enough
> *


whats wrong with stabbing hispanic girls :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+Apr 8 2009, 09:24 PM~13523496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 8 2009, 07:53 PM~13522949
> *I'm going to all of them :biggrin: , well at least the full points ones, u driving?  :0  u can pick up ur king of the streets-highway on the way back from austin
> *


awwready...

my bucket stay rollin..


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 8 2009, 09:26 PM~13523532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stil aint heard from any of them :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I told you I should have lied and said I own a 7-11


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 8 2009, 09:33 PM~13523654
> *Nothing if you can wrestle the knife away from them  :biggrin:
> Stil aint heard from any of them  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: I told you I should have lied and said I own a 7-11
> *


Maybe they dont like lowriders :angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2009, 05:01 PM~13510627
> *HLC , YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND 97.9 THE BOX PRESENTS 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVAL AND LOWRIDER CAR  EXHIBITION @ MACGREGOR PARK THIS SAT. 4/11/09  FROM 9AM TILL 5PM.
> 
> THERE WILL BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS,EGG HUNT FOR THE KIDS..AND PLENTY OF FREE PRIZES..
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://houston.craigslist.org/clt/1070848736.html


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

hopper?

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1096414665.html


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

latin its from your era

http://houston.craigslist.org/clt/1106099030.html


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

goofy?

http://houston.craigslist.org/search/clt?q...=min&maxAsk=max


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 8 2009, 09:43 PM~13524084
> *hopper?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1096414665.html
> *


this looks like a pretty good deal, but the really its a s-10 unless its full frame rapped den maybe or if it did a house call on shorty & beat him!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 8 2009, 09:53 PM~13524222
> *goofy?
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/search/clt?q...=min&maxAsk=max
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

collection of lowrider magazine 96-2000

http://houston.craigslist.org/bks/1099782252.html


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 8 2009, 11:46 PM~13524715
> *collection of lowrider magazine 96-2000
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/bks/1099782252.html
> *


I seriously threw out about 10 years worth a couple months ago. wish I would have known folks bought them. I nevr even pulled the centerfolds out neither.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 8 2009, 10:34 AM~13516470
> *:cheesy:
> :uh:
> not a cheerleader... never will be...
> ...


i own my shit i dont rent and my shit down sit on wheels, so i guess ur not done talking foo!!!! I HAVE PAYED CASH FOR EVERYTHING I OWN!!!!   :biggrin: I DONT HAVE CREDIT SO I DONT KNOW NOTHIN ABOUT THAT!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2009, 01:13 PM~13517900
> *Owned owned owned owned owned!!!!!
> *


FK U TALKIN ABOUT, U DONT OWN SHIT HOMIE, U STILL LIVE WITH UR MOMMY AND DADDY~~!!!!! EVERYTHING I OWN IS PAYED FOR HOMIE CASH MONEY BITCH WAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT....... MY MOMMY N DADDY DONT BUY ME SHIT OR HELP ME BUILD MY RIDES............ WRONG AGAIN MUT!!!!! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 11:14 PM~13524913
> *FK U TALKIN ABOUT, U DONT OWN SHIT HOMIE, U STILL LIVE WITH UR MOMMY AND DADDY~~!!!!! EVERYTHING I OWN IS PAYED FOR HOMIE CASH MONEY BITCH WAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT....... MY MOMMY N DADDY DONT BUY ME SHIT OR HELP ME BUILD MY RIDES............ WRONG AGAIN MUT!!!!! :uh:
> *


hmm.... a lil frustrated??? 

i pay for my own shit homie........plus even if ur shit was paid off.......dont mean shit....dont take to pay off a trailer and some bucvkets.....BITCH my rims cost more than one of ur fuckin buckets!!! 
i do me homie how bout u quit all dat bullshit talkin and go build u somethin clean homie???? i mean seriously....lets be honest......are u really fuckin proud of those ragedy ass fuckin buckets??? come on man............dont come in here runnin ur fuckin mouf if u dont know wtf u talkin bout bitch......i pay more for my fuckin tools than u prolly pay rent for ur fuckin house....i mean shack 


***** ION GIVA FUCK STFU AND STEP YA GAME UP!!! build 1 just 1 clean cut car homie then come on here runnin yo big ass mouth......

u dont get it???? it aint just me talkin shit bout u its all ofhouston talkin bout them ragedy ass buckets u own.......hey....if da shoe fits wear it.........dont giva fuck if i got a car or not im just tellin it like it is.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 01:23 AM~13524985
> *hmm.... a lil frustrated???
> 
> i pay for my own shit homie........plus even if ur shit was paid off.......dont mean shit....dont take to pay off a trailer and some bucvkets.....BITCH  my rims cost more than one of ur fuckin buckets!!!
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 8 2009, 11:55 PM~13524782
> *I seriously threw out about 10 years worth a couple months ago. wish I would have known folks bought them. I nevr even pulled the centerfolds out neither.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 01:23 AM~13524985
> *hmm.... a lil frustrated???
> 
> i pay for my own shit homie........plus even if ur shit was paid off.......dont mean shit....dont take to pay off a trailer and some bucvkets.....BITCH  my rims cost more than one of ur fuckin buckets!!!
> ...










I STAY ROLLING... WHERE U AT??????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 9 2009, 01:38 AM~13525081
> *
> *


QUE ROLLO LOCO!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 12:41 AM~13525094
> *QUE ROLLO LOCO!!!
> *


Just got done prepping some 1963 Texas plates. Maybe go spray some primer in a minute


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 8 2009, 11:36 PM~13525071
> *:uh:  :uh: SO U ROLL UP TO MY PARENTS CRIB AND NOW UR THINKING THATS MY SHACK?????? LIL U KNOW HOMIE!!! BUT THATS COOL, AND IF U WANNA GET PERSONAL LET ME KNOW HOMIE</span>!!!!
> *


A ***** IT IS WAT IT IS.....TAKE IT HOW U WANA U TAKE DA SHIT PERSONAL than TAKE IT DAT WAY DONT COME ON HERE RUNNIN UR FUCKIN MOUF DAY AND NIGHT AND NOT EXPECT FOR SOMEBODY TO TELL U SOMETHIN.....QUIT WORRYING BOUT MY LAC ***** I THINK U GOT MORE SHIT TO WORRY BOUT THAT ME.......U GOT 4 CARS THAT U NEED TO CLEAN UP....,MATTER FACT U MIGHT WANA NARROW IT DOWN TO JUST 1 AND MAYBE DO SOMETHIN DECENT WIT JUST 1 ...........LIKE I SAID STEP YA GAME UP U THINK U DOING SOMETHIN GOOD BUT U NEED TO REALLY THINK BOUT DAT BULLSHIT U PUT TOGETHER....


AND GUESS WAT FOR THOSE PUSSYS WHO THINKIN TO THEMSELVES WELL THIS ***** AIN'T EVEN GOTA CAR AND DON'T EVEN KNOW WAT HE TALKIN BOUT.....FUCK!!! YOU!!!! I don't NEED NO FUCKIN CAR TO SEE A BUCKET AND CALL IT WAT IT IS...........

QUIT WORRYIN BOUT ME HOMIE...MY SHIT WILL BE DONE WHEN ITS DONE...............

I'M JUST CALLIN IT HOW I SEE IT......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 8 2009, 11:51 PM~13524193
> *latin its from your era
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/clt/1106099030.html
> *


ahhh yes, it was back in 62... or was it 64??.... when i was dropping your mothers ruffled panties after she came from el salvador and we were listening to some frank sinatra in the tool shed behind her house one summer day......



















damn the stench.... :burn:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 8 2009, 11:46 PM~13524715
> *collection of lowrider magazine 96-2000
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/bks/1099782252.html
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469734


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

so much craziness up in here at night. thank goodness im just a groupie. :happysad:

:roflmao:


its my friday today... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 8 2009, 11:10 PM~13524879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never take it there its jus some friendly shit talkin.. everybody on here talks shit.. no need to get personal... gooooooooooooooooooo tony!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 08:00 AM~13526690
> *never take it there its jus some friendly shit talkin.. everybody on here talks shit.. no need to get personal... gooooooooooooooooooo tony!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


damn bitch can't u put ur pom poms down 4 one minute...ocheerin as neegah :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 08:59 AM~13527262
> *damn bitch can't u put ur pom poms down 4 one minute...ocheerin as neegah :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


dont u got a crooked console to build??? :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 09:01 AM~13527284
> *dont u got a crooked console to build???  :biggrin:
> *


I already finished fukn it up...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 08:00 AM~13526690
> *never take it there its jus some friendly shit talkin.. everybody on here talks shit.. no need to get personal... gooooooooooooooooooo tony!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2......i WAS JUST SAYIN....KNOWMSAYIN........:biggrin: 
















ITS ALL FUN N GAMES.....TILL SOME BODY GETS BUTTHURT.......H


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

CANDY RED TURN HEADS!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 01:01 PM~13528319
> *CANDY RED TURN HEADS!!
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=469738&st=0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 11:01 AM~13528319
> *CANDY RED TURN HEADS!!
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

needs flake tho


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 9 2009, 02:07 PM~13529320
> *:yes:
> 
> needs flake tho
> *


and crooked pinstripe


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 9 2009, 01:07 PM~13529320
> *:yes:
> 
> needs flake tho
> *


Uh...no....dam ***** u turnin *******....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 01:17 PM~13529424
> *and crooked pinstripe
> *


Double negative.....:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 9 2009, 09:45 AM~13527687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 01:29 PM~13529525
> *:0
> u jus talk to much... fuckin cheerleader  :0  :biggrin:
> +1
> ...


So....ain't shit else better to do in this forum.......fuckin cheerleader...:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 01:33 PM~13529570
> *So....ain't shit else better to do in this forum.......fuckin cheerleader...:biggrin:
> *


im a spectator.. you are the cheerleader...  im jus watching so i know what NOT to do... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 01:34 PM~13529578
> *im a spectator.. you are the cheerleader...  im jus watching so i know what NOT to do... :biggrin:
> *


Hmm......all u need to know is........don't build BUCKET111


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 01:41 PM~13529648
> *Hmm......all u need to know is........don't build BUCKET111
> *


when the time comes I wont build a bucket...  i will build a certified bucket!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 01:43 PM~13529670
> *when the time comes I wont build a bucket...  i will build a certified bucket!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


mine ain't even worthy enought to be classified as a bucket yet   I need some more crooked stripes and some flakes with an la sticker then ill b ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 01:21 PM~13529450
> *Uh...no....dam ***** u turnin *******....
> *


i hate straight candy.. its just to plain.. needs some pop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 11:01 AM~13528319
> *CANDY RED TURN HEADS!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CANDY, BUT WHEELS MISSING SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 02:06 PM~13529884
> *mine ain't even worthy enought to be classified as a bucket yet    I need some more crooked stripes and some flakes with an la sticker then ill b ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


when u get some let me know.. dick rider im from la and dont have la stickers on my car.. :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

people still hangin out at tc on westheimer? havent been down there in a while


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 9 2009, 04:29 PM~13531050
> *people still hangin out at tc on westheimer? havent been down there in a while
> *


dont think so...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 05:31 PM~13531069
> *dont think so...
> *


wheres the new spot now? dont tell me everyone stopped cruising when im about to get my car lookin right :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 9 2009, 04:39 PM~13531128
> *wheres the new spot now? dont tell me everyone stopped cruising when im about to get my car lookin right  :angry:
> *


i dont know... usually this time of season people gettin ready to hit the shows... any events would be here or hlc website


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 05:42 PM~13531156
> *i dont know... usually this time of season people gettin ready to hit the shows... any events would be here or hlc website
> *


just tried looking at that website, doesnt look like its been updated in very long. last events shown are from december 2008 :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

oh and i can get you a poster of your avatar if you want! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+Apr 9 2009, 04:47 PM~13531204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw... can u get me a poster of hny brn eyes?? :biggrin: naw im good thanks though...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 02:49 PM~13530240
> *when u get some let me know.. dick rider im from la and dont have la stickers on my car.. :cheesy:
> *


u fukn retard I was talkn bout ur la magnum...not LA jackass....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 05:02 PM~13531361
> *u fukn retard I was talkn bout ur la magnum...not LA jackass....
> *


only sticker on my car is a big fish sticker.. everything else is metal emblems :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 04:07 PM~13530847
> *
> *


:uh: what have I done told ur friendly ass bout this......... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 05:06 PM~13531395
> *:uh:  what have I done told ur friendly ass bout this.........  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: i was tryna get u b4 the edit bish!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 05:08 PM~13531409
> *:cheesy: i was tryna get u b4 the edit bish!!!
> *


haaaaaaaaa o imtoosloatpostinassneegah...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 05:11 PM~13531433
> *haaaaaaaaa o imtoosloatpostinassneegah...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or maybeimtoodrunktoreallygiveafuckaboutyourcontinuosfailsatpostingsmileys


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 05:08 PM~13531409
> *:cheesy: i was tryna get u b4 the edit bish!!!
> *


and make ur mind up beioch are u OFFICIALLY WASHED UP. Or not... :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 05:14 PM~13531472
> *and make ur mind up beioch are u OFFICIALLY WASHED UP. Or not... :dunno:
> *


wouldnt u wanna know...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 05:13 PM~13531461
> *or maybeimtoodrunktoreallygiveafuckaboutyourcontinuosfailsatpostingsmileys
> *


foo u never stop drinkin so I don't think its possible to get drunk when u already drunk asshole...... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 05:17 PM~13531518
> *wouldnt u wanna know...
> *


bioch I alreadsy know................. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 9 2009, 05:18 PM~13531521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  u dont know shit...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 05:26 PM~13531594
> *:cheesy:
> u dont know shit...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 05:28 PM~13531622
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 9 2009, 02:21 PM~13529450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** you just need that POP cause you wouldnt know how to spray any plain candy without clouds or other fuck ups. need patterns to help hide the boo boo's


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 05:58 PM~13531946
> *he turned ******* back when he put that crooked  license plate on his tailgate.
> ***** you just need that POP cause you wouldnt know how to spray any plain candy without clouds or other fuck ups.  need patterns to help hide the boo boo's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 05:58 PM~13531946
> *he turned ******* back when he put that crooked  license plate on his tailgate.
> ***** you just need that POP cause you wouldnt know how to spray any plain candy without clouds or other fuck ups.  need patterns to help hide the boo boo's
> *


 :0 FIGURED OUT HIS SECRET :biggrin: S


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 05:58 PM~13531946
> *he turned ******* back when he put that crooked  license plate on his tailgate.
> ***** you just need that POP cause you wouldnt know how to spray any plain candy without clouds or other fuck ups.  need patterns to help hide the boo boo's
> *


Ha....I ain't say it.....cuz then ill be hattin...:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 05:58 PM~13531946
> *he turned ******* back when he put that crooked  license plate on his tailgate.
> ***** you just need that POP cause you wouldnt know how to spray any plain candy without clouds or other fuck ups.   need patterns to help hide the boo boo's
> *


no, thats white boy...


wanna bet i can lay a flawless straight candy.. over a silver base? :0 


dont think you wanna..thats how confident i am..
and bitch you need some clear over your dull ass paint job


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 06:56 PM~13532446
> *Bump
> 
> 
> ...


80% chance of rain....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 07:26 PM~13532734
> *Ha....I ain't say it.....cuz then ill be hattin...:ugh:
> *


that ***** always hatin..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 07:29 PM~13532760
> *no, thats white boy...
> wanna bet i can lay a flawless straight candy.. over a silver base? :0
> dont think you wanna..thats how confident i am..
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i bet that ***** couldnt even lay a straight line with the tape from auto zone..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 07:36 PM~13532837
> *:uh:
> *


:wave:






























******! :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 07:39 PM~13532867
> *:wave:
> ******! :angry:
> *


racist!!! :biggrin: hey that dvd was one i already had what do i do about that??? didnt realize it til after i started watching it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 08:29 PM~13532767
> *80% chance of rain....
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 08:29 PM~13532767
> *80% chance of rain....
> *


every year there's a percentage of rain .......but usually clears up :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 9 2009, 08:42 PM~13532887
> *every year there's a percentage of rain .......but usually clears up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13532881
> *
> *


just bring it out.... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 9 2009, 08:42 PM~13532896
> *just bring it out.... :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt miss it


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 9 2009, 08:44 PM~13532901
> *i wouldnt miss it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 07:41 PM~13532879
> *racist!!!  :biggrin:  hey that dvd was one i already had what do i do about that??? didnt realize it til after i started watching it
> *


sell it to the next sucka!!!!































all sales final


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 9 2009, 08:10 PM~13532574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


struck a nerve huh? ***** i dare you to try.. bet that bitch gonna be more cloudy then a blk man's pitcher of koolaid.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 07:51 PM~13532965
> *shit, wasn't no secret.
> struck a nerve huh?  ***** i dare you to try..  bet that bitch gonna be more cloudy then a blk man's pitcher of koolaid.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 07:51 PM~13532965
> *shit, wasn't no secret.
> struck a nerve huh?  ***** i dare you to try..  bet that bitch gonna be more cloudy then a blk man's pitcher of koolaid.
> *


you been gettin on my nerves..

ill try alright..you lucky i dont feel like re doin my car, ill shut your fat ass up..

and for your info.. you can still fuck up a candy over a flake base..  

now back to your car, when you gunna buff that rust


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 07:55 PM~13533001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you laughin too.. 

metrosexualac


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 07:51 PM~13532959
> *sell it to the next sucka!!!!
> all sales final
> *


shady ass shop.. no wonder i didnt get a receipt... :angry:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 07:29 PM~13532760
> *no, thats white boy...
> wanna bet i can lay a flawless straight candy.. over a silver base? :0
> dont think you wanna..thats how confident i am..
> ...


 :0 candy blue over silver mayyynneee shit come spray the hoop


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 9 2009, 07:57 PM~13533026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buy the material and get it ready to shoot..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 08:02 PM~13533075
> *
> buy the material and get it ready to shoot..
> *


 im serious :angry:  :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 08:02 PM~13533075
> *you didnt ask..
> lol.. ***** you see a mutha fkin cash regrister in there.
> buy the material and get it ready to shoot..
> *


whatever i will never buy another dvd from u guys........
























unless im sober....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 07:56 PM~13533009
> *you laughin too..
> 
> metrosexualac
> *


Hey hey hey........don't start now blacky.........been a lot of feelings gettin hurt round here lately.....:0:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 9 2009, 08:05 PM~13533114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright fagalac...


but real talk, i need my ac work done.. ill replace that busted hose, and im a need that bitch recharged again..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 08:09 PM~13533169
> *you aint never sober... just like i aint never high
> 
> *


well jus exchange my fuckin dvd bish!!! ill be there tomorrow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 08:11 PM~13533186
> *well jus exchange my fuckin dvd bish!!! ill be there tomorrow
> *


i wont be there till evening time..prob like after 3pm... i got a certified bucket to pinstripe..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 08:09 PM~13533169
> *you aint never sober... just like i aint never high
> 
> alright fagalac...
> ...


Bring ya ass to my house and ill take car of ya......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 08:17 PM~13533255
> *Bring ya ass to my house and ill take car of ya......
> *


i will whenever i get that hose.. knowin me i wont do it ill it get 100 degrees


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 08:23 PM~13533338
> *i will whenever i get that hose.. knowin me i wont do it ill it get 100 degrees
> *


Well ain't like I got a job or somethin right now.....:ugh: so da sooner da better.....






Plus....black+hot= chocalate milk.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 09:25 PM~13533380
> *Well ain't like I got a job or somethin right now.....:ugh: so da sooner da better.....
> Plus....black+hot= chocalate milk.
> *


thought you went back to work? you can come fix mine to make some $. putting new bottle of that r2d2 shit every few months getting annoying.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 05:50 PM~13531241
> *naw... can u get me a poster of hny brn eyes??  :biggrin:  naw im good thanks though...
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


you funny.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2009, 09:31 PM~13533469
> *:0  :roflmao:
> you funny.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 9 2009, 08:14 PM~13533222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jus send the pm... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 09:32 PM~13533485
> *:uh:
> *


i am a good listener fker! :angry: 


LOL!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 09:34 PM~13533512
> *maybe saturday then...
> jus send the pm... :biggrin:
> *


uh huh.....  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2009, 08:36 PM~13533538
> *uh huh.....   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2009, 09:35 PM~13533530
> *i am a good listener fker! :angry:
> LOL!!
> *


i got something you can listen to


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 9 2009, 08:25 PM~13533380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wont be there sat.. nor sunday..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13533617
> *got one for you..
> 
> wont be there sat.. nor sunday..
> *


somebody better be there tomorrow...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 08:30 PM~13533450
> *thought you went back to work?    you can come fix mine to make some $.  putting new bottle of that r2d2 shit every few months getting annoying.
> *


Come on wit da come on..........marc do ac....but u might have to wait another year fot that ...ha...


Get out da shop and ill do da dam thang...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 09:40 PM~13533597
> *i got something you can listen to
> *


:ugh:

no thanks.... :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 09:38 PM~13533578
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 09:00 PM~13533948
> *Come on wit da come on..........marc do ac....but u might have to wait another year fot that ...ha...
> Get out da shop and ill do da dam thang...
> *


Car Club: GOT MY "I" ON DA "I"
what happen to New Era?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:01 PM~13533965
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 9 2009, 10:00 PM~13533948
> *Come on wit da come on..........marc do ac....but u might have to wait another year fot that ...ha...
> Get out da shop and ill do da dam thang...
> *


talkin about 96. 68 blows ice cold.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 07:10 PM~13532574
> *:0 FIGURED OUT HIS SECRET :biggrin: S
> *


just asking but what was he outcome of your son? How is he doing?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2009, 10:11 PM~13534082
> *Car Club: GOT MY "I" ON DA "I"
> what happen to New Era?
> *


fk all that.. Aztec Image.. namsayin' whens next meeting..maybe i'll come thru. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 09:12 PM~13534111
> *fk all that..  Aztec Image..    namsayin'      whens next meeting..maybe i'll come thru.  :biggrin:
> *


Aztec Image (AI) - broken up but still reppin, no dues, *no meetings*. no politics, and no bullshit :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2009, 09:12 PM~13534108
> *just asking but what was he outcome of your son?  How is he doing?
> *


hopefully he is doing great with his dad out buying fleetwoods and caprices and houses and ****** chicken and shit :cheesy: p.s. thanks for the chicken $20towncar and im pretty sure rob from kustoms thanks u too... :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2009, 10:11 PM~13534085
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Apr 9 2009, 09:15 PM~13534152
> *
> *


 :0 wheres that white bitch of yours... im talkin about your car... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2009, 10:14 PM~13534132
> *Aztec Image (AI) - broken up but still reppin, no dues, no meetings. no politics, and no bullshit  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 11:17 PM~13534171
> *:0 wheres that white bitch of yours... im talkin about your car... :biggrin:
> *


i finally retired dat bitch....workin on whores revenge.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Apr 9 2009, 09:21 PM~13534225
> *i finally retired dat bitch....workin on whores revenge.......
> *


pm me details so i can cheer for u :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2009, 09:11 PM~13534082
> *Car Club: GOT MY "I" ON DA "I"
> what happen to New Era?
> *


Wat about them.....they still there......just not me...



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 09:11 PM~13534097
> *talkin about 96.  68 blows ice cold.
> *


Come on wit it then...get my number from yo mijo kenny


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

no need in keepin secrets....pretty much same set-up.....but gonna do it rite dis time.....all gate an no weight :biggrin: y would i lie :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Apr 9 2009, 09:21 PM~13534225
> *i finally retired dat bitch....workin on whores revenge.......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Apr 9 2009, 09:23 PM~13534265
> *no need in keepin secrets....pretty much same set-up.....but gonna do it rite dis time.....all gate an no weight :biggrin: y would i lie :biggrin:
> *


oh so u bringing it out chippin again?? jus kiddin good luck if u need help u know where I be...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13534273
> *:0  :0
> *


Sup Homie? Ain't it passed your bedtime? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 11:25 PM~13534284
> *Sup Homie? Ain't it passed your bedtime?  :biggrin:
> *



Your's also Saul? :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 11:25 PM~13534281
> *oh so u bringing it out chippin again?? jus kiddin good luck if u need help u know where I be...
> *


chippin aint ez but my back bumper gots to do it  hopefully :angry: ....no it will.... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 10:26 PM~13534292
> *Your's also Saul?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: You ain't lying Homie.... I'm talking shit to Boiler and thinking to myself "Fuck! I'm getting sleepy". Lol..........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 09:25 PM~13534284
> *Sup Homie? Ain't it passed your bedtime?  :biggrin:
> *


nope, 3 day wknd :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Apr 9 2009, 09:27 PM~13534313
> *chippin aint ez but my back bumper gots to do it  hopefully :angry: ....no it will.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13533692
> *somebody better be there tomorrow...
> *


robert will


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 10:28 PM~13534320
> *nope, 3 day wknd :cheesy:
> *


Ala chingada! That's badass......... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 09:28 PM~13534319
> *:roflmao:  You ain't lying Homie.... I'm talking shit to Boiler and thinking to myself "Fuck! I'm getting sleepy". Lol..........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 10:30 PM~13534348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 09:29 PM~13534332
> *robert will
> *


let him know im rollin through to exchange that piece of shit..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 09:29 PM~13534338
> *Ala chingada! That's badass......... :biggrin:
> *


si.com, como va ese project


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 07:41 PM~13532879
> *racist!!!  :biggrin:  hey that dvd was one i already had what do i do about that??? didnt realize it til after i started watching it
> *


DONT FEEL BAD CUZ THE 1 I BOUGHT SUKD :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:28 PM~13534320
> *nope, 3 day wknd :cheesy:
> *


WISH I COULD SAY DA SAME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 10:32 PM~13534370
> *si.com, como va ese  project
> *


I finished the floors and it got put on hold.......Por la mendiga crisis! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 11:31 PM~13534360
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 10:35 PM~13534417
> *
> *


Que onda Homie?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 09:34 PM~13534408
> *WISH I COULD SAY DA SAME!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what???, pinche tony ya vete a dormir :biggrin: , ubigballerquenotienequelevantarseachingarlecomoyo :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 11:34 PM~13534411
> *I finished the floors and it got put on hold.......Por la mendiga crisis!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 10:28 PM~13534320
> *nope, 3 day wknd :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 10:36 PM~13534440
> *:banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 08:09 PM~13533169
> *you aint never sober... just like i aint never high
> 
> alright fagalac...
> ...


FUKR U ALWAYS HIGH ON PAINT :0 THATS Y UR LINES R CROOKED
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:36 PM~13534436
> *what???, pinche tony ya vete a dormir :biggrin: , ubigballerquenotienequelevantarseachingarlecomoyo :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 09:33 PM~13534399
> *DONT FEEL BAD CUZ THE 1 I BOUGHT SUKD :angry:
> *


urs sucked and i already had the one i got... :angry:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2009, 10:37 PM~13534443
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


My weekend started Wednesday............ :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:36 PM~13534436
> *what???, pinche tony ya vete a dormir :biggrin: , ubigballerquenotienequelevantarseachingarlecomoyo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIT I READY TO GO BACK TO WORK, AINT HAD A JOB SINCE DEC 15 TH!!!! CHINGOS DE VACATIONS........ :angry: IT PASSED UR BED TIME WUEY....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 10:36 PM~13534436
> *what???, pinche tony ya vete a dormir :biggrin: , ubigballerquenotienequelevantarseachingarlecomoyo :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Etuvo buena esa mamada............... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 09:34 PM~13534411
> *I finished the floors and it got put on hold.......Por la mendiga crisis!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe u should get back to pipe fitting homie, u juz gona loose more hair :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 11:36 PM~13534430
> *Que onda Homie?
> *


CHILLIN BRO, I HEARD WE MIGHT GET RAIN SUNDAY!!!! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:38 PM~13534466
> *My weekend started Wednesday............ :biggrin:
> *


show off.... :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2009, 09:37 PM~13534443
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:37 PM~13534452
> *:0
> *


WAT U UP TOO BRO? HOWS LAS ESCUELIN...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2009, 10:40 PM~13534495
> *show off.... :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Nope...That just means i'll be broke next week....... :uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Apr 9 2009, 10:34 PM~13534411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine started 3 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 10:41 PM~13534503
> *:cheesy:
> *


dont you still owe me...??? :scrutinize:

:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 9 2009, 10:42 PM~13534516
> *
> Mine started 3 years ago :biggrin:
> *


3yrs ago................. :0 :0 Damn bro, ya nos chingaste a todos...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:41 PM~13534508
> *WAT U UP TOO BRO? HOWS LAS ESCUELIN...
> *


trying to finish up para el semester  Ready for HLC picnic Tony?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:40 PM~13534491
> *maybe u should get back to pipe fitting homie, u juz gona loose more hair :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 09:39 PM~13534473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIT I READY TO GO BACK TO WORK, AINT HAD A JOB SINCE DEC 15 TH!!!! CHINGOS DE VACATIONS........ :angry: IT PASSED UR BED TIME WUEY....
> *


heee, como le haces, thats right u have a car lot :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:42 PM~13534514
> *Nope...That just means i'll be broke next week....... :uh:
> *


oh.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 09:21 PM~13534230
> *pm me details so i can cheer for u  :biggrin:
> *


SAY BICH U ONLY CHEER 4 ME....... :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:43 PM~13534537
> *3yrs ago................. :0  :0  Damn bro, ya nos chingaste a todos...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 09:44 PM~13534564
> *SAY BICH U ONLY CHEER 4 ME....... :0
> *


nope u take pictures in flower fiields.. ***** u gay!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 11:43 PM~13534537
> *3yrs ago................. :0  :0  Damn bro, ya nos chingaste a todos...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PERO NO A MI COMPADRE CHOCHI!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2009, 09:42 PM~13534521
> *dont you still owe me...??? :scrutinize:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes: hope u dnt charge me interest :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:44 PM~13534550
> *trying to finish up para el semester   Ready for HLC picnic Tony?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13534576
> *nope u take pictures in flower fiields.. ***** u gay!!!
> *


BUT U HOLLA AN TRANNY ASIAN BICHES :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 09:46 PM~13534582
> *PERO NO A MI COMPADRE CHOCHI!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


chochi hasn't work since he was 15, CUANDO TODAVIA PODIA ANDAR EN BICICLETA, ...ERA PANADERO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:44 PM~13534559
> *heee, como le haces, thats right u have a car lot :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  I DONT KNOW BUT ITS NOT SO BAD, BUT WOULD BE LOVELY IF THIS RIGS WOULD START ROLLIN AGAIN PARA STACK SOME PAPER....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 09:47 PM~13534605
> *BUT U HOLLA AN TRANNY ASIAN BICHES :0  :biggrin:
> *


no thats rob and sic... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 09:47 PM~13534605
> *BUT U HOLLA AN TRANNY ASIAN BICHES :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13534629
> *no thats rob and sic...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 SIC PROBABLY WITH HER/HIM RIGHT NOW :barf:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:47 PM~13534598
> *  :dunno:
> *


heard there's going to be alot of





















that day for the hop :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 10:47 PM~13534596
> *:0  :yes:  :yes: hope u dnt charge me interest :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm......  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:48 PM~13534622
> *chochi hasn't work since he was 15, CUANDO TODAVIA PODIA ANDAR EN BICICLETA, ...ERA PANADERO!!! :biggrin:
> *


PANADERIA DEL HUEVO!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13534635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does holding a camera count as cheerleading???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 09:50 PM~13534647
> *heard there's going to be alot of
> 
> 
> ...


I TOOK CALI TO BUY SOME NEW POM POMS EARLIER..... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 11:52 PM~13534669
> *does holding a camera count as cheerleading???
> *



:no: :no: :no:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:50 PM~13534647
> *heard there's going to be alot of
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT THEM BITCHES ARE EVERY WHERE I SEE A LOT OF THEM ON HERE TONIGHT!!!!!! NOMAS NO LO QUIEREN ADMITIR...... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 09:49 PM~13534626
> *:biggrin:   I DONT KNOW BUT ITS NOT SO BAD, BUT WOULD BE LOVELY IF THIS RIGS WOULD START ROLLIN AGAIN PARA STACK SOME PAPER....
> *


HEEE, u need to get into this welding shit homie, there starting a pipeline from canada to all over the us, in about 9 months, there gona b looking 4 welders  its going to b a good one


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 09:52 PM~13534669
> *
> :0
> does holding a camera count as cheerleading???
> *


MAKE SHURE IT AINT THE PINK 1


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:54 PM~13534701
> *SHIT THEM BITCHES ARE EVERY WHERE I SEE A LOT OF THEM ON HERE TONIGHT!!!!!! NOMAS NO LO QUIEREN ADMITIR...... :cheesy:
> *


they don't want to admit that hey also do this









:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:54 PM~13534705
> *HEEE, u need to get into this welding shit homie, there starting a pipeline from canada to all over the us, in about 9 months, there gona b looking 4 welders   its going to b a good one
> *


WELL!!!!!!!  I MIGHT HAVE TO GET SOME MORE WELDING LESSONS!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 9 2009, 09:53 PM~13534684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont own one


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 10:46 PM~13534582
> *PERO NO A MI COMPADRE CHOCHI!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good topic tonight :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 09:54 PM~13534705
> *HEEE, u need to get into this welding shit homie, there starting a pipeline from canada to all over the us, in about 9 months, there gona b looking 4 welders   its going to b a good one
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:55 PM~13534728
> *they don't want to admit that hey also do this
> 
> 
> ...


PUROCHIPPERS.FKNCOM


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:57 PM~13534746
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: good topic tonight :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 09:56 PM~13534739
> *still tricking off layitlow's money  :uh:
> cool
> dont own one
> *


BICH U LET SICK BARROW IT MONDAY........OOOPS MY BAD THAT WAS SICS :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 11:56 PM~13534739
> *still tricking off layitlow's money  :uh:
> cool
> dont own one
> *


 :0 I NEED MINE BACK!!!!!! :biggrin: I NEED MONEY FOR MY NEW 84 COUPE!!!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 10:40 PM~13534491
> *maybe u should get back to pipe fitting homie, u juz gona loose more hair :biggrin:
> *


You ain't got room to talk about losing hair Homie.....We already have to put our shades on when you pull up...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 9 2009, 09:58 PM~13534763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need mine too i need money for alcohol...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:58 PM~13534757
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


Xuna mas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 9 2009, 09:51 PM~13534660
> *hmmmm......   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 09:59 PM~13534772
> *:0  I NEED MINE BACK!!!!!! :biggrin:  I NEED MONEY FOR MY NEW 84 COUPE!!!!
> *


NO REFUNDS BEEEIOCH :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 10:50 PM~13534647
> *heard there's going to be alot of
> 
> 
> ...


tony's cheerleaders..

fNHFffIXFJQ&


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 10 2009, 12:00 AM~13534786
> *You ain't got room to talk about losing hair Homie.....We already have to put our shades on when you pull up...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: NO DAN CHANSA DE NADA HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:00 PM~13534786
> *You ain't got room to talk about losing hair Homie.....We already have to put our shades on when you pull up...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 9 2009, 09:42 PM~13534516
> *
> Mine started 3 years ago :biggrin:
> *


 so I heard michelin man


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2009, 12:02 AM~13534807
> *tony's cheerleaders..
> 
> fNHFffIXFJQ&
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 10:00 PM~13534787
> *:cheesy:
> i need mine too i need money for alcohol...
> *


U DIDNT DONATE ASSHOLE :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 12:00 AM~13534787
> *:cheesy:
> i need mine too i need money for alcohol...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 9 2009, 10:02 PM~13534807
> *tony's cheerleaders..
> 
> fNHFffIXFJQ&
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 9 2009, 10:01 PM~13534806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u better ask streetshow unless he pocketed profits... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2009, 12:02 AM~13534807
> *tony's cheerleaders..
> 
> fNHFffIXFJQ&
> *


LAS CHICAS DEL BARRIO..... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 10:55 PM~13534728
> *they don't want to admit that hey also do this
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what my rag about to do "lay"... im leave marks all over 288 from scrapping :nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 10 2009, 12:02 AM~13534816
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TE CHINGO WUEY....... :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:02 PM~13534816
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Honestly bro, i've thought about going back to fitting, but too much politics in that shit and i ain't got patience for that shit......The work's not bad but too much bullshit involved. I might hit a shutdown this year when the season cmomes around......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 10:04 PM~13534838
> *scam artist
> u better ask streetshow unless he pocketed profits... :0
> *


 :0 I KNEW HE WAS ACTIN FUNNY LATELY :angry: :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2009, 11:02 PM~13534818
> *so I heard michelin man
> *


Dont you have some coneys you should be munchin on?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 10 2009, 12:04 AM~13534845
> *Thats what my rag about to do "lay"... im leave marks all over 288 from scrapping :nicoderm:
> *



Is that why when I go down 288 its repaved because of you :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 12:04 AM~13534838
> *scam artist
> u better ask streetshow unless he pocketed profits... :0
> *


SO THATS HOW STREET SHOW IS GETTIN A MAKE OVER?????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 10 2009, 12:04 AM~13534845
> *Thats what my rag about to do "lay"... im leave marks all over 288 from scrapping :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 10:07 PM~13534873
> *SO THATS HOW STREET SHOW IS GETTIN A MAKE OVER?????
> *


DAMN IT.....i knew it :angry: :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:07 PM~13534868
> *Is that why when I go down 288  its repaved because of you  :biggrin:
> *


nope must been someone else. My OG doesnt lay. :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 10 2009, 12:05 AM~13534852
> *Honestly bro, i've thought about going back to fitting, but too much politics in that shit and i ain't got patience for that shit......The work's not bad but too much bullshit involved. I might hit a shutdown this year when the season cmomes around......
> *


THATS JUST ABOUT EVERY WHERE.... SHIT EVEN ON HERE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:05 PM~13534852
> *Honestly bro, i've thought about going back to fitting, but too much politics in that shit and i ain't got patience for that shit......The work's not bad but too much bullshit involved. I might hit a shutdown this year when the season cmomes around......
> *


agreed


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 9 2009, 10:05 PM~13534858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:08 PM~13534881
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hope I dont get busted tearin up 288 if not ill have a crazy fine from brazoria county hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 10 2009, 12:11 AM~13534921
> *Hope I dont get busted tearin up 288 if not ill have a crazy fine from brazoria county hno:
> *


THATS FOR SURE, JUST DONT GO TO PASADENA DOIN NO GANGSTA SHIT LIKE THAT.... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:09 PM~13534906
> *THATS JUST ABOUT EVERY WHERE.... SHIT EVEN ON HERE!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You know what i mean bro....Too many suckasses in that work environment...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:12 PM~13534936
> *THATS FOR SURE, JUST DO GO TO PASADENA DOIN NO GANGSTA SHIT LIKE THAT.... :biggrin:
> *


Cops where always out in pasadena but they always just gave me the thumbsup when cruisin the trey :biggrin: 

herd they dont play tho


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 9 2009, 11:14 PM~13534958
> *Cops where always out in pasadena but they always just gave me the thumbsup when cruisin the trey :biggrin:
> 
> herd they dont play tho
> *


They don't....Some Homie hopped his shit going the wrong way on the street and they locked his ass up and towed his car........You did'nt hear about that?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 11:19 PM~13535008
> *They don't....Some Homie hopped his shit going the wrong way on the street and they locked his ass up and towed his car........You did'nt hear about that?
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:19 PM~13535008
> *They don't....Some Homie hopped his shit going the wrong way on the street and they locked his ass up and towed his car........You did'nt hear about that?
> *


sounds dangerous :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 10 2009, 12:13 AM~13534947
> *You know what i mean bro....Too many suckasses in that work environment...
> *


ESO QUE NI QUE PERO SIEMPRE SON LOS VATOS QUE NO SABEN TRABAJAR O QUE SON WUEVONES Y MAMA VERGAS....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:19 PM~13535008
> *They don't....Some Homie hopped his shit going the wrong way on the street and they locked his ass up and towed his car........You did'nt hear about that?
> *


pics or didnt happn :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:20 PM~13535022
> *ESO QUE NI QUE PERO SIEMPRE SON LOS VATOS QUE NO SABEN TRABAJAR O QUE SON WUEVONES Y MAMA VERGAS....
> *


Yeup...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 10 2009, 12:19 AM~13535008
> *They don't....Some Homie hopped his shit going the wrong way on the street and they locked his ass up and towed his car........You did'nt hear about that?
> *


NOW THAT WAS SOME GANGSTA SHIT RITE THERE!!! BUT I WONT DO IT AGAIN............. :biggrin: MUST OF BEING ONE OF THOSE LOCOS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2009, 11:22 PM~13535048
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:12 PM~13534936
> *THATS FOR SURE, JUST DO GO TO PASADENA DOIN NO GANGSTA SHIT LIKE THAT.... :biggrin:
> *


fk pasadena


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 10 2009, 12:19 AM~13535008
> *They don't....Some Homie hopped his shit going the wrong way on the street and they locked his ass up and towed his car........You did'nt hear about that?
> *


IT WAS ONLY FOR LIKE 30 MIN IF SO!!!! THEN PICKED UP CAR FROM INPOUND AND ROLLED HOME, THANKS TO KRIS WITH DA TOW TRUCK....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 9 2009, 10:06 PM~13534862
> *Dont you have some coneys you should be munchin on?
> *



nope thats fat pat.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2009, 11:24 PM~13535092
> *nope thats fat pat.. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:21 PM~13535029
> *pics or didnt happn :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 10 2009, 12:21 AM~13535029
> *pics or didnt happn :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Chingao!!!! I'm sleepy as Fuck....... :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:33 PM~13535205
> *Chingao!!!! I'm sleepy as Fuck....... :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:33 PM~13535205
> *Chingao!!!! I'm sleepy as Fuck....... :uh:
> *


GET OFF LAYITLOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:, X2


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 10:35 PM~13535217
> *:ugh:
> *


me 2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 9 2009, 10:36 PM~13535228
> *me 2
> *


fail again u cant quote for shit... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2009, 11:35 PM~13535226
> *GET OFF LAYITLOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I can't.... :uh: You think i might be addicted? :dunno:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 11:36 PM~13535232
> *fail again u cant quote for shit... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 10 2009, 12:37 AM~13535237
> *I can't.... :uh:  You think i might be addicted? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: AGE MAYBE??????? :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:tongue: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 9 2009, 10:37 PM~13535237
> *I can't.... :uh:  You think i might be addicted? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , OH NO NO, para nada, 
yopensabaqueteniaelmismoproblema :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

los guacho, duce


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ALL DA OLD FOLKS GO TO SLEEP ITS PASSED YAS BED TIME!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 10:36 PM~13535232
> *fail again u cant quote for shit... :biggrin:
> *


fuk u mudda suka........dont u got sum cheers 2 b workn on :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 10:44 PM~13535286
> *ALL DA OLD FOLKS GO TO SLEEP ITS PASSED YAS BED TIME!!
> *


damn so u gotta go then :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 10 2009, 12:45 AM~13535307
> *damn so u gotta go then :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


IM UR DADDY BUT THAT DONT MEAN IM OLD!!!! :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 9 2009, 09:31 PM~13534366
> *let him know im rollin through to exchange that piece of shit..
> *


ok


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2009, 08:04 PM~13533093
> *im serious :angry:    :0
> *


 :0 get me some prices   let me know wuz up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

who ever takes me some pom poms to the picnic, i will cheer for, other than that im just a spectator wanting to get hit by a metal object


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

also might wear this is some one sponsors it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2009, 10:14 PM~13534132
> *Aztec Image (AI) - broken up but still reppin, no dues, no meetings. no politics, and no bullshit  :uh:
> *


i used to see rides at irvington and crosstimber with the stickers on the back when it started to get good over there about 2 years ago


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:59 PM~13534772
> *:0  I NEED MINE BACK!!!!!! :biggrin:  I NEED MONEY FOR MY NEW 84 COUPE!!!!
> *


lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

RAIN OR SHINE - ITZ GOIN DOWN!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ANYBODY GOT A CHEAP DAILY FOR SALE HIT ME UP. 713-303-5056.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 10 2009, 12:24 AM~13535092
> *nope thats fat pat.. :biggrin:
> *



hey fucker, you're the one who said he looks like eddie munster :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

On the real, I hope that lil Roland is doing good and getting better.....can we get some updates on his health other than hearing his dad is fkn off the money.....it may just be playin around, but you know how shit gets on here.....not everyone will take it so lightly.....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

hopefully dosent rain on sunday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Apr 10 2009, 02:16 PM~13540473
> *hopefully dosent rain on sunday
> *


Fuck yo sunday.....BLUE DEMON???? Wtf is this luchadores friday????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Seen a clean monte ls for sale on aldine ml route inbetween hardy n airline.....yellow wit chrome spokes.....lookefd decent...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2009, 12:34 PM~13539631
> *On the real, I hope that lil Roland is doing good and getting better.....can we get some updates on his health other than hearing his dad is fkn off the money.....it may just be playin around, but you know how shit gets on here.....not everyone will take it so lightly.....
> *


all jokes coming from me.. i dont know what he has or has done with said funds..lol.. he did tell me Roland is doing great and is healing up slowly but surely...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 10 2009, 03:06 PM~13540861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who asked u bitch... u talkin tooo much shit in here.. go get a job and return back to normal... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 10 2009, 03:13 PM~13540908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...fuck u tommy......my phone my internet I can do wat I want!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 03:46 PM~13541166
> *X2.......when his matt came to fuck off his money..lol....lil dude was runnin round my house trying to ride 4 wheelers n shit and I seen em doing well.....
> Hey...fuck u tommy......my phone my internet I can do wat I want!! :biggrin:
> *


somebody gonna knock ur shoulder out the socket... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 04:20 PM~13541330
> *somebody gonna knock ur shoulder out the socket... :biggrin:
> *


:uh: ..............na...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 04:30 PM~13541415
> *:uh: ..............na...
> *


ok


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 10 2009, 12:19 PM~13538668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

I NEED SOME HELP MY PIT GOT ATTACKED BY TWO OTHER PITS, HE HAS CUTS ON HIM THAT WONT STOP BLEEDING WHAT CAN I PUT ON THE CUT SO THAT THEY CAN STOP BLEEDING.. I NEED HELP!!!! :angry: :rant:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:uh: ask a vet, not a internet lowrider forum


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Apr 10 2009, 04:53 PM~13541526
> * I NEED SOME HELP MY PIT GOT ATTACKED BY TWO OTHER PITS, HE HAS CUTS ON HIM THAT WONT STOP BLEEDING WHAT CAN I PUT ON THE CUT SO THAT THEY CAN STOP BLEEDING.. I NEED HELP!!!!    :angry:  :rant:
> *


A bullet would solve da problem.......maybe 2 bullets


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Apr 10 2009, 04:53 PM~13541526
> * I NEED SOME HELP MY PIT GOT ATTACKED BY TWO OTHER PITS, HE HAS CUTS ON HIM THAT WONT STOP BLEEDING WHAT CAN I PUT ON THE CUT SO THAT THEY CAN STOP BLEEDING.. I NEED HELP!!!!    :angry:  :rant:
> *


take him to the vet asap.... or do what ragalac said


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 05:07 PM~13541626
> *take him to the vet asap.... or do what ragalac said
> *


Vets ask questions and charge money........do wat I say I'm always right


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 05:09 PM~13541643
> *Vets ask questions and charge money........do wat I say I'm always right
> *


if he loves his dog he will pay.. can always say he was walking his dog on a LEASH and some dogs came out of nowhere and attacked his dog...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 05:11 PM~13541650
> *if he loves his dog he will pay.. can always say he was walking his dog on a LEASH and some dogs came out of nowhere and attacked his dog...
> *


Vets ain't stipid *****.....its a pitt.......they only known for one thing....


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 07:11 PM~13541650
> *if he loves his dog he will pay.. can always say he was walking his dog on a LEASH and some dogs came out of nowhere and attacked his dog...
> *


i do and i got my women at the vet now and the people are going to pay BIG TIME i am on my way now to see him... but is he going to be the same now


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 05:16 PM~13541685
> *Vets ain't stipid *****.....its a pitt.......they only known for one thing....
> *


its a stafforshire terrier bitch.. and they not gonna let the fuckin dog die stupid.... :uh: jus becuz u used to lil chiwawa'z on padre island dont hate... :uh:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 07:16 PM~13541685
> *Vets ain't stipid *****.....its a pitt.......they only known for one thing....
> *


i know and thats not him


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 05:18 PM~13541697
> *its a stafforshire terrier bitch.. and they not gonna let the fuckin dog die stupid.... :uh:  jus becuz u used to lil chiwawa'z on padre island dont hate... :uh:
> *


Goes to show u......should have chiwawaz instead of pitts...:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 05:20 PM~13541721
> *Goes to show u......should have chiwawaz instead of pitts...:ugh:
> *


i bet and u like ur drinks shaken not stirred... :uh: ***** u gay!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 05:23 PM~13541741
> *i bet and u like ur drinks shaken not stirred... :uh: ***** u gay!!!
> *


Didn't no I had a choice.......I just take em to da head


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 05:30 PM~13541805
> *Didn't no I had a choice.......I just take em to da head
> *


u knew u had a choice fuckin martini drinker..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 05:31 PM~13541816
> *u knew u had a choice fuckin martini drinker..lol.. :biggrin:
> *


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....martinit??? Goose n cranberry or bacardi n rum is all I fucks wit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 05:43 PM~13541914
> *Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....martinit??? Goose n cranberry or bacardi n rum is all I fucks wit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

HENNY AN COKE.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATTN WHORE_@Apr 10 2009, 05:54 PM~13542000
> * HENNY AN COKE.... :biggrin:
> *


+1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2009, 06:18 PM~13541697
> *its a stafforshire terrier bitch.. and they not gonna let the fuckin dog die stupid.... :uh:  jus becuz u used to lil chiwawa'z on padre island dont hate... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2009, 06:31 PM~13542259
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any updates on that rag 67 from individuals?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

*HLC , YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND 97.9 THE BOX PRESENTS 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVAL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITION @ MACGREGOR PARK 


THERE WILL BE FREE FOOD AND DRINKS,EGG HUNT FOR THE KIDS..AND PLENTY OF FREE PRIZES..



SAT. 4/11/09 FROM 9AM TILL 5PM.



THIS AN OPEN INVATION TO ALL CLUBS..CALL ME ON MORE INFO*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Apr 10 2009, 07:17 PM~13541696
> *i do and i got my women at the vet now and the people are going to pay BIG TIME i am on my way now to see him... but is he going to be the same now
> *


BITCH WE DONT GIVE A FK, QUIT CRYIN ABOUT UR FUCKIN MUT PUTO!!!! :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2009, 12:34 PM~13539631
> *On the real, I hope that lil Roland is doing good and getting better.....can we get some updates on his health other than hearing his dad is fkn off the money.....it may just be playin around, but you know how shit gets on here.....not everyone will take it so lightly.....
> *


he's doin ok for his situation he runs around and plays with his cars .....we just got to watch him a lot cause his burns are still sensative,and he can't be in the sun too much so he is stuck indoors a lot......


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 10 2009, 10:42 PM~13543711
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 11 2009, 07:11 AM~13545423
> *he's doin ok for his situation he runs around and plays with his cars .....we just got to watch him a lot cause his burns are still sensative,and he can't be in the sun too much so he is stuck indoors a lot......
> *


thats why his dad bought the house and begged latin for the grand prix, bought the fleetwood from raggy, and hhe bought a caprice, so lil man can have cars to play with.. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 11 2009, 09:13 AM~13545853
> *thats why his dad bought the house and begged latin for the grand prix, bought the fleetwood from *****, and hhe bought a caprice, so lil man can have cars to play with.. :0
> *


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 10 2009, 05:06 PM~13540861
> *Fuck yo sunday.....BLUE DEMON???? Wtf is this luchadores friday????
> *


 fuck u noe dont come here all hard and try @ talk shit @ me like you do with every body in here


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Apr 11 2009, 09:52 AM~13546004
> *fuck u noe  dont come here all hard and try @ talk shit @ me like you do with every body in here
> *


yea noe!!!! :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Apr 11 2009, 09:52 AM~13546004
> *fuck u noe  dont come here all hard and try @ talk shit @ me like you do with every body in here
> *


a fuck u tittiboy....dont be frustrated at me cuz u developed man bewbs


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 11 2009, 09:13 AM~13545853
> *thats why his dad bought the house and begged latin for the grand prix, bought the fleetwood from raggy, and hhe bought a caprice, so lil man can have cars to play with.. :0
> *


fuk u I ain't beg no 1 4 shit,and u can buy things like that when u work.........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 11 2009, 12:38 PM~13546971
> *fuk u I ain't beg no 1 4 shit,and u can buy things like that when u work.........
> *


yea but you dont have a job??? :dunno: :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 11 2009, 01:03 PM~13547143
> *yea but you dont have a job???  :dunno:  :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


mayne....whole bunch of us jobless fucks in here 







u changed ur number? i tried to call u last night.....no bueno...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2009, 01:48 PM~13547429
> *mayne....whole bunch of us jobless fucks in here
> u changed ur number? i tried to call u last night.....no bueno...
> *


true dat... me and the homies gon be at matinellis tonight my boy is performing.. roll through :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 11 2009, 02:36 PM~13547637
> *true dat... me and the homies gon be at matinellis tonight my boy is performing.. roll through :biggrin:
> *


is dat one them ***** clubs??????? :0 :biggrin: ..............just holla at me and lemme know were it at...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2009, 02:57 PM~13547724
> *is dat one them ***** clubs??????? :0  :biggrin: ..............just holla at me and lemme know were it at...
> *


watching areola fight tonight wuey?, mcline should b a good test


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Apr 5 2009, 02:35 PM~13489485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mijo............robertog i found ur carseat!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2009, 03:00 PM~13547740
> *watching areola fight tonight wuey?, mcline should b a good test
> *


alo mejor yea he gon put his big as to da test..........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 10 2009, 10:30 PM~13544096
> *any updates on that rag 67 from individuals?
> *


yeap..........its got 2doors less than urs thats how up to date it is..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2009, 03:01 PM~13547747
> *mijo............robertog i found ur carseat!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2009, 04:01 PM~13547747
> *mijo............robertog i found ur carseat!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ain't in a 4 door though.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2009, 03:01 PM~13547747
> *mijo............robertog i found ur carseat!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


uncle fester....were u at....we need one of ur pro fotochops asap....make it happen....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2009, 04:57 PM~13548012
> *uncle fester....were u at....we need one of ur pro fotochops asap....make it happen....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr.Teardrop
:wave: see ya tomorrow at the park  rain or shine right?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2009, 04:05 PM~13547770
> *yeap..........its got 2doors less than urs thats how up to date it is..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 11 2009, 11:13 AM~13545853
> *thats why his dad bought the house and begged latin for the grand prix, bought the fleetwood from raggy, and hhe bought a caprice, so lil man can have cars to play with.. :0
> *


In all respect, don't start shit.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2009, 05:57 PM~13548012
> *uncle fester....were u at....we need one of ur pro fotochops asap....make it happen....
> *


que onda fagsalacks, been working around the house while you are sippin' cocktails at nana's house. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Everyone 21 and up invited to my birthday party.


Where: Buffalo Fred's off of 610 and Shepherd
Date: Saturday, April 18th
Time: After 8 pm

For more information call me at 832-654-8225

The Theme is a Luau and if the weather is nice it will be outside on the deck. So wear your shorts and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite.. 
Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...

So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 06:54 PM~13549037
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 08:54 PM~13549037
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2009, 07:48 PM~13548601
> *Mr.Teardrop
> :wave: see ya tomorrow at the park   rain or shine right?
> *


:0 
waz up homie yep rain or shine well be there!
you was there last year you no how we do it! :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 08:54 PM~13549037
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 06:54 PM~13549037
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 11 2009, 07:50 PM~13548997
> *Everyone 21 and up invited to my birthday party.
> Where: Buffalo Fred's off of 610 and Shepherd
> Date: Saturday, April 18th
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 BEN DAVIS N TANKTOP???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 11 2009, 08:04 PM~13549607
> *:0
> waz up homie yep rain or shine well be there!
> you was there last year you no how we do it! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

look out htown :0 






























:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 07:54 PM~13549037
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Apr 11 2009, 11:52 AM~13546004
> *fuck u noe  dont come here all hard and try @ talk shit @ me like you do with every body in here
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 looks like noe's daddy is in on lil!!!!! u tell that boy to show more respect around here!!!!


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: Q ONDA TONY ESTUVO CONMADRE AY ME SALUDAS A TUS CARNALES Y AL CIRO AY LOS WUACHOEN BAYTOWN


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 11 2009, 03:01 PM~13547747
> *mijo............robertog i found ur carseat!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


BWHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAXDASAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Apr 12 2009, 01:18 AM~13551109
> *:thumbsup: Q ONDA TONY ESTUVO CONMADRE AY ME SALUDAS A TUS CARNALES Y AL CIRO AY LOS WUACHOEN BAYTOWN
> *


yeah homie estuvo con madre to be chilling at mc greagor park, gracias por todo homito y simon a nos wutchamos en baytown!!!  the fkn cops blocked everyone in rite when we were leaving from there no nos querian dejar ir..... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Apr 11 2009, 08:50 PM~13548997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 11 2009, 04:01 PM~13547747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER EVERBODY

FROM: MR.TEARDROP AND THE LATIN CARTEL FAMILY !!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 12 2009, 06:42 AM~13552027
> *HAPPY EASTER EVERBODY
> 
> FROM: MR.TEARDROP AND THE LATIN CARTEL FAMILY !!
> *


o' friendly ass *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody still goin to baytown


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:42 AM~13552419
> *anybody still goin to baytown
> *


if it clears up, I am


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2009, 07:53 AM~13552453
> *if it clears up, I am
> *


same here..dont laugh at my taillights.. 


did i lil gas hopping last night.. and lost both them hoes.. lol..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:54 AM~13552461
> *same here..dont laugh at my taillights..
> did i lil gas hopping last night.. and lost both them hoes.. lol..
> *


i got 2 extra LS tail lights with extension, if you want to mod your car :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 07:42 AM~13552419
> *anybody still goin to baytown
> *


estoys huevos :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 07:31 AM~13552368
> *o' friendly ass  *****
> *




:yessad: ...........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Apr 12 2009, 08:07 AM~13552510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da fuck??
translate puto


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 10:18 AM~13552556
> *lol... im a make me some clear red ones monday.. i got so much tape on these right now.. just to get me by so the laws cant fuck with me
> 
> da fuck??
> ...


means deeeeeezzzzz nuuuuuttttzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:18 AM~13552556
> *
> da fuck??
> translate puto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 08:14 AM~13552540
> *estoys huevos  :biggrin:
> *


english bitch


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 09:31 AM~13552368
> *o' friendly ass  *****
> *


fuck u!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 12 2009, 10:16 AM~13552552
> *:yessad: ...........
> *


and u 2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 12 2009, 08:21 AM~13552571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2
this is america


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Mr.Teardrop, hataproof, Bay89, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, 2000 TOWNCAR
time to roll dont ya think? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 12 2009, 10:40 AM~13552695
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Mr.Teardrop, hataproof, Bay89, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, 2000 TOWNCAR
> time to roll dont ya think? :biggrin:
> *


I JUST GOT HOME FROM PARK IT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT THERES ALREADY LOWRIDERS CHILLING THERE!!!  I WAS THERE SINCE 4:30 THIS MORNING....... :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 09:42 AM~13552419
> *anybody still goin to baytown
> *


 THERES PEOPLE THERE ALREADY, LOCOS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 10 2009, 12:09 AM~13535801
> *i used to see rides at irvington and crosstimber with the stickers on the back when it started to get good over there about 2 years ago
> *


 wrong club nino we have have not had STICKER on our cars since 1996 just plaques


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2009, 12:34 PM~13539631
> *On the real, I hope that lil Roland is doing good and getting better.....can we get some updates on his health other than hearing his dad is fkn off the money.....it may just be playin around, but you know how shit gets on here.....not everyone will take it so lightly.....
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 11 2009, 07:11 AM~13545423
> *he's doin ok for his situation he runs around and plays with his cars .....we just got to watch him a lot cause his burns are still sensative,and he can't be in the sun too much so he is stuck indoors a lot......
> *


 good to hear he doing well ...sucks that he is stuck indoors ...wish him a speedy recovery..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 11 2009, 10:07 PM~13550607
> *look out htown  :0
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin asshole quit taking pics of my shit :biggrin:


thundering and pouring here :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 11:28 AM~13553027
> *fuckin asshole quit taking pics of my shit :biggrin:
> *



wut.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 10:35 AM~13553081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there ok i guess :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 12 2009, 11:37 AM~13553094
> *there ok i guess :uh:
> *



thems aint mine, not enough gold.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:35 AM~13553081
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: damn sw cholo

just got the pic "give you $150 it looks worn out"!!!lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 11:39 AM~13553116
> *:angry: damn sw cholo
> 
> give you $150  it look worn out!!!lol
> *



fuck you jew you related to somebody in deer park :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 10:39 AM~13553113
> *thems aint mine, not enough gold.*


baller talk,i better leave


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:40 AM~13553121
> *fuck you jew you related to somebody in deer park :angry:
> *


 nah i give you the $200


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 12 2009, 11:40 AM~13553123
> *baller talk,i better leave
> *



:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 11:42 AM~13553137
> *nah i give you the $200
> *



come get it when you ready


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 10:43 AM~13553146
> *come get it when you ready
> *


 :0 you didnt say no ****!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dont be gay


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:39 AM~13552693
> *got me
> sup foo
> 
> ...


YALL GOING TO BAYTOWN WUEY?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its dark out side


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 10:49 AM~13553194
> *its dark out side
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 09:47 AM~13553176
> *YALL GOING TO BAYTOWN WUEY?
> *


its pouring down in southwest......how is it at the park??????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 11:49 AM~13553194
> *its dark out side
> *



its always dark where u live :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 10:50 AM~13553203
> *its always dark where u live :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Apr 12 2009, 09:50 AM~13553201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that why u were scared to do the ac on my house


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2009, 11:50 AM~13553207
> *:cheesy:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 12 2009, 09:50 AM~13553202
> *its pouring down in southwest......how is it at the park??????
> *


cloudy here on southeast, but not raining


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 11:51 AM~13553212
> *:0
> 
> that why u were scared to do the ac on my house
> *



hno: 


nah, i had dave with me. he's dark enough to pass color check in that hood.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:52 AM~13553227
> *hno:
> nah, i had dave with me.  he's dark enough to pass color check in that hood.
> *


ha matter fact ac blowin cold right now. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 09:52 AM~13553219
> *cloudy here on southeast, but not raining
> *


so what's the word ne 1 rollin or wut??????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 12 2009, 09:54 AM~13553234
> *so what's the word ne 1 rollin or wut??????
> *


 we r gona head at there in about an hour


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 09:47 AM~13553176
> *YALL GOING TO BAYTOWN WUEY?
> *


im goin, but dont know when.. prob leave in about a hour myself


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 09:58 AM~13553265
> *we r gona head at there in about an hour
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 12 2009, 09:45 AM~13553159
> *:0 you didnt say no ****!!!!!
> *


joto
:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 09:53 AM~13553231
> *ha matter fact ac blowin cold right now.  :biggrin:
> *


the real pros (me and fat pat aka la giggles) did that job!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 12:07 PM~13553316
> *the real pros (me and fat pat aka la giggles) did that job!! :biggrin:
> *



 

come on fools, i know somebody here needs some a/c and we hook it up  

we got deals :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

big time raining here


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 11:14 AM~13553364
> *
> 
> come on fools, i know somebody here needs some a/c and we hook it up
> ...


Is you educated enough to install a vintage air on my car? complete kit...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 11:40 AM~13553121
> *fuck you jew you related to somebody in deer park :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'M IN LA PORTE :twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

coming down hard in Pasadena area


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 12 2009, 10:26 AM~13553433
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I'M IN LA PORTE  :twak:
> *


we meant the jew in deer park:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 12 2009, 10:20 AM~13553401
> *Is you educated enough to install a vintage air on my car? complete kit...
> *


 :thumbsup: lets do it!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 12:34 PM~13553473
> *:thumbsup: lets do it!!!
> *




you got the fittings for the gauges right? or was that somebody else....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:loco: :loco: :loco: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13553468


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 10:17 AM~13553387
> *big time raining here
> *


stoped raining in south west


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 12 2009, 12:41 PM~13553522
> *stoped raining in south west
> *



for now...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 10:35 AM~13553479
> *you got the fittings for the gauges right?  or was that somebody else....
> *


 got them .... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 12 2009, 10:41 AM~13553522
> *stoped raining in south west
> *


same here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 12 2009, 10:50 AM~13553203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: i bet


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 11:34 AM~13553473
> *:thumbsup: lets do it!!!
> *


Ill hit ya up when ready, should be in next 2 months


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 12 2009, 11:07 AM~13553659
> *Ill hit ya up when ready, should be in next 2 months
> *


 we gonna be balls to the wall in two months :biggrin: labor rates gonna double by then :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 01:34 PM~13554225
> *we gonna be balls to the wall in two months  :biggrin:  labor rates gonna double by then  :biggrin:
> *


Now be reasonable, dont act like you and la giggles is only ones :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 02:34 PM~13554225
> *we gonna be balls to the wall in two months  :biggrin:  labor rates gonna double by then  :biggrin:
> *



its a car, not an attic Double-D


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## byrd (Apr 12, 2009)

I HAVE 2 OLD SCHOOL WATERMAN DUMPS AND TWO O.G. HYDROAIR DUMPS FROM THE AIRFORCE IF YOU WANT TO SEE PICKS OR TALK GIVE ME A CALL AT 754-366-1953 OR E-MAIL [email protected]

IF YOU WANT THE BEST DUMPS EVER MADE GET AT ME...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*


***** NASA RD 1 EXIT IS CLOSED..YOU MUST EXIT THE BAY AREA BLVD EXIT AND TAKE THE FEEDER TO NASA RD 1 AND TURN RIGHT ON NASA RD 1 TO GET TO PARK*****


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 06:26 PM~13556081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What if I take 146 to Nasa Rd. 1 how far down is the park?

LATIN CARTEL HAD A GOOD TURN OUT AT THE PARK TODAY, BAD WEATHER EARLY IN THE AM BUT CLEARED UP TO RIDE THE PARK.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good turn out at baytown


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Apr 12 2009, 12:39 PM~13554267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but FNU's need A/C if not the make cheese :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who is the og founder of FNU.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 08:42 PM~13556184
> *who is the og founder of FNU.
> *



*DEEZ NUTZ*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 06:42 PM~13556184
> *who is the og founder of FNU.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 12 2009, 06:30 PM~13556105
> *What if I take 146 to Nasa Rd. 1 how far down is the park?
> 
> LATIN CARTEL HAD A GOOD TURN OUT AT THE PARK TODAY, BAD WEATHER EARLY IN THE AM BUT CLEARED UP TO RIDE THE PARK.
> *


IDK..NEVER GO DOWN 146...BUT THE PARK IS LESS THEN 5 MINUTES FROM 45.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 07:37 PM~13556152
> *I'll be reasonale only b/c he a fellow FNU and almost kin folk :biggrin:
> yeah but FNU's need A/C if not the make cheese :biggrin:
> *


us big boys need ac :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any pics from the picnic??


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 08:04 PM~13556319
> *any pics from the picnic??
> *


alot of nice ride out....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2009, 07:06 PM~13556326
> *alot of nice ride out....
> *


pics


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 08:06 PM~13556332
> *pics
> *


should have went :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 07:04 PM~13556319
> *any pics from the picnic??
> *


X2


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

Bay89, Mr. teardrop
:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2009, 07:06 PM~13556326
> *alot of nice ride out....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2009, 08:07 PM~13556337
> *should have went :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 12 2009, 07:07 PM~13556337
> *should have went :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


had to take care of some business


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 07:06 PM~13556332
> *pics
> *



what for ? I MEMER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 08:09 PM~13556357
> *had to take care of some business
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:50 PM~13556244
> *IDK..NEVER GO DOWN 146...BUT THE PARK IS LESS THEN 5 MINUTES FROM 45.
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN ANTONIO ..I WAS THERE SINCE THURSDAY ..AND I DID NOT SEE ONE DAMN LOWRIDER.. :uh: ..I SWEAR EVERY BODY OUT THERE WAS DRESSED LIKE PREPS..WEARING HOLLISTER OR AEROPOSTLE SHIRTS, TIGHT ASS JEANS AND VANS... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13556387
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN ANTONIO ..I WAS THERE SINCE THURSDAY ..AND I DID NOT SEE ONE DAMN LOWRIDER.. :uh: ..I SWEAR EVERY BODY OUT THERE WAS DRESSED LIKE PREPS..WEARING HOLLISTER OR AEROPOSTLE SHIRTS, TIGHT ASS JEANS AND VANS... :uh:
> *


did they have lines shaved in their eyebrows too? :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 12 2009, 07:12 PM~13556383
> *wuz up homie
> *


TIME TO UPDATE YOUR PIC IN YA AVATAR


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 06:50 PM~13556244
> *IDK..NEVER GO DOWN 146...BUT THE PARK IS LESS THEN 5 MINUTES FROM 45.
> *


Nasa Rd 1 is closer to me from 146, I guess I will google the addy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 07:12 PM~13556387
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN ANTONIO ..I WAS THERE SINCE THURSDAY ..AND I DID NOT SEE ONE DAMN LOWRIDER.. :uh: ..I SWEAR EVERY BODY OUT THERE WAS DRESSED LIKE PREPS..WEARING HOLLISTER OR AEROPOSTLE SHIRTS, TIGHT ASS JEANS AND VANS... :uh:
> *


so u seen ragalac out there??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 12 2009, 07:11 PM~13556379
> *what for ? I MEMER
> *


what u mean what for.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 07:13 PM~13556396
> *did they have lines shaved in their eyebrows too?  :ugh:
> *


NAH THEY HAVE A GRAY STRIP ON THERE HEAD LOOKING LIKE A SKUNK..I THOUGHT I SAW YOU THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:12 PM~13556387
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN ANTONIO ..I WAS THERE SINCE THURSDAY ..AND I DID NOT SEE ONE DAMN LOWRIDER.. :uh: ..I SWEAR EVERY BODY OUT THERE WAS DRESSED LIKE PREPS..WEARING HOLLISTER OR AEROPOSTLE SHIRTS, TIGHT ASS JEANS AND VANS... :uh:
> *


last time i went to san antonio to go get something from the kandy shop, i saw some lowriders specially on military drive


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 09:13 PM~13556397
> *TIME TO UPDATE YOUR PIC IN YA AVATAR
> *


you know i really dont no how to do it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 07:12 PM~13556387
> *I JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN ANTONIO ..I WAS THERE SINCE THURSDAY ..AND I DID NOT SEE ONE DAMN LOWRIDER.. :uh: ..I SWEAR EVERY BODY OUT THERE WAS DRESSED LIKE PREPS..WEARING HOLLISTER OR AEROPOSTLE SHIRTS, TIGHT ASS JEANS AND VANS... :uh:
> *


do they still sport chilli bowls. i remember when i used to go for fiesta weekend it was chilli bowl in full effect


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:14 PM~13556408
> *NAH THEY HAVE A GRAY STRIP ON THERE HEAD LOOKING LIKE A SKUNK..I THOUGHT I SAW YOU THERE... :biggrin:
> *


oh.. saw a handsome ***** huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 07:17 PM~13556431
> *oh..  saw a handsome ***** huh?
> *


banned from astroworld for 20 yrs lolol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:15 PM~13556413
> *last time i went to san antonio to go get something from the kandy shop, i saw some lowriders specially on military drive
> *


WELL THEY MUST HAVE BEEN PUT UP..CAUSE I CRUISED ALL UP AND SW.MILITARY...ALL 410, 37 AND 35..WENT TO ALL THE MALLS, RIVER WALK, DOWNTOWN..I DIDNT SEE SHIT..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 07:13 PM~13556400
> *so u seen ragalac out there??
> *


......:uh:........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 07:15 PM~13556420
> *do they still sport chilli bowls. i remember when i used to go for fiesta weekend it was chilli bowl in full effect
> *


LOL...HELL YEA..THEM BOYS..NEED SOME UPDATE ON THERE HAIR STYLES..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 07:18 PM~13556446
> *......:uh:........
> *


man last nite at the spot them ****** were askin about u


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 07:18 PM~13556446
> *......:uh:........
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 07:17 PM~13556431
> *oh..  saw a handsome ***** huh?
> *


YEA. MYSELF WHEN I LOOKED IN THE MIRROR..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 08:18 PM~13556439
> *banned from astroworld for 20 yrs lolol
> *


time he woulda been allowed back, would look like that old man dancing in the commercials.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its alraedy been 17yrs....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 12 2009, 07:13 PM~13556398
> *Nasa Rd 1 is closer to me from 146, I guess I will google the addy
> *


HOW EVER U GET TO BAY AREA IS THE WAY TO GET TO THE PARK HOMIE..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 08:21 PM~13556475
> *its alraedy been 17yrs....
> *


all i know someone got chopped up on my porch all nite. burned out mad. and hungry


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 07:19 PM~13556455
> *man last nite at the spot them ****** were askin about u
> *


deez nutts were askin for me??? :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 09:19 PM~13556458
> *
> *


any pics of today's picnic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 07:13 PM~13556400
> *so u seen ragalac out there??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 07:25 PM~13556516
> *deez nutts were askin for me??? :uh:
> *


naw


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 12 2009, 08:26 PM~13556525
> *any pics of today's picnic
> *


drop em sayd he dont need no pics.. cause he had front row seats with pom pom's 


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 07:26 PM~13556534
> *naw
> *


da fuck u talmbout then.......????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just got back from mac gregor.. it was like slab heaven..took about a hour and half to get out the park...

bumper to bumper...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 07:18 PM~13556446
> *......:uh:........
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Apr 12 2009, 07:26 PM~13556525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 07:28 PM~13556550
> *just got back from mac gregor.. it was like slab heaven..took about a hour and half to get out the park...
> 
> bumper to bumper...
> *


pics


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:28 PM~13556550
> *just got back from mac gregor.. it was like slab heaven..took about a hour and half to get out the park...
> 
> bumper to bumper...
> *


explain


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 08:29 PM~13556557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 07:28 PM~13556550
> *just got back from mac gregor.. it was like slab heaven..took about a hour and half to get out the park...
> 
> bumper to bumper...
> *



YEP EVERY HOLIDAY IS A SLAB HOLIDAY OVER THERE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:29 PM~13556564
> *explain
> *


ALOT OF CLOUDS AROUND CONCRETE..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:29 PM~13556564
> *explain
> *


Car Club: *Slab city *c.c.(*fuck slabs*)
u explain :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 09:29 PM~13556557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 07:28 PM~13556550
> *just got back from mac gregor.. it was like slab heaven..took about a hour and half to get out the park...
> 
> bumper to bumper...
> *


i seen them heading that way on 225, they even had a new challenger riding on them elbows :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 07:30 PM~13556570
> *:roflmao:
> *


linea chuecka mafia . hecho por el enfermosietetrece 
crooked line mafia . done by sic713 








:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 12 2009, 08:31 PM~13556579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the club is called slab city and i dont like slabs...what dont you understand?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 12 2009, 07:31 PM~13556582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stainless bucket


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 07:28 PM~13556548
> *da fuck u talmbout then.......????
> *


wut


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:32 PM~13556600
> *linea chuecka mafia . hecho por el enfermosietetrece
> crooked line mafia . done by sic713
> 
> ...


looks better with the stripes...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 09:33 PM~13556605
> *stainless bucket
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 08:32 PM~13556600
> *linea chuecka mafia . hecho por el enfermosietetrece
> crooked line mafia . done by sic713
> 
> ...


rustoleum on my old chinas look good too!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 08:32 PM~13556600
> *linea chuecka mafia . hecho por el enfermosietetrece
> crooked line mafia . done by sic713
> 
> ...


its missing some on the hood


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:29 PM~13556557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.....tas loco wey......looks good.....for a bucket....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:33 PM~13556604
> *bad paint jobs?
> 
> the club is called slab city and i dont like slabs...what dont you understand?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:33 PM~13556604
> *
> the club is called slab city and i dont like slabs...what dont you understand?
> *


dont understand why u and ya lil homie the only two members in a club that represents slabs but u dont like slabs.. i dont understand why u have a rusty 4 door impala... i dont understand why u still alive... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

full house


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:33 PM~13556604
> *bad paint jobs?
> 
> the club is called slab city and i dont like slabs...what dont you understand?
> *


Slow . Low . And . Banging...???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 06:42 PM~13556184
> *who is the og founder of FNU.
> *


two of AI finest


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 08:35 PM~13556626
> *dont understand why u and ya lil homie the only two members in a club that represents slabs but u dont like slabs.. i dont understand why u have a rusty 4 door impala... i dont understand why u still alive... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 07:35 PM~13556626
> *dont understand why u and ya lil homie the only two members in a club that represents slabs but u dont like slabs.. i dont understand why u have a rusty 4 door impala... i dont understand why u still alive... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 08:35 PM~13556626
> *dont understand why u and ya lil homie the only two members in a club that represents slabs but u dont like slabs.. i dont understand why u have a rusty 4 door impala... i dont understand why u still alive... :uh:
> *


that was the name of the club before we were even in it. 
why do you have a fake hemi?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 12 2009, 07:33 PM~13556608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MANIACO POR FAVOR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:37 PM~13556646
> *that was the name of the club  before we were even in it.
> why do you have a fake hemi?
> *


actually i dont have a hemi and never said i did.. but since we askin questions.. why is your texas id card taller than u ??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 08:38 PM~13556662
> *actually i dont have a hemi and never said i did.. but since we askin questions.. why is your texas id card taller than u ??
> *


so your saying im less than 3" tall? you need serious help


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:40 PM~13556681
> *so your saying im less than 3" tall? you need serious help
> *


yea u fuckin dwarf..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:38 PM~13556660
> * figured since nobody wants to buy the bucket do somenthing with it . too bad didnt make it to the park fucken brakes got f=fucked testint the chippin
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 09:04 PM~13556319
> *any pics from the picnic??
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 08:38 PM~13556660
> * figured since nobody wants to buy the bucket do somenthing with it . too bad didnt make it to the park fucken brakes got f=fucked testint the chippin
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 12 2009, 08:41 PM~13556694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no bedliner


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 12 2009, 07:41 PM~13556694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chrome og jack :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Apr 12 2009, 07:29 PM~13556561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. there had to be atleast 200 cars.. half slabs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 08:43 PM~13556709
> *no bedliner
> *


yeah..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:43 PM~13556709
> *no bedliner
> *


you gon need alot of that to cover up them patch panels in your trunk


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 07:41 PM~13556693
> *looking good
> *


still chippin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:47 PM~13556751
> *you gon need alot of that to cover up them patch panels in your trunk
> *


i dont have a trunk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:47 PM~13556753
> *still chippin
> 
> *


3rd lick hit good, then switch happy :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 07:47 PM~13556760
> *i dont have a trunk
> *


then what do you have, besides nuts in your mouth


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 08:47 PM~13556760
> *i dont have a trunk
> *


dont need a trunk when you got 2 extra doors.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> [/qu man looks like it was about to be the end of the world out there but it clear up that's wuz up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 12 2009, 08:50 PM~13556795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 07:50 PM~13556795
> *then what do you have, besides nuts in your mouth
> *


 :0 wtf :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 07:50 PM~13556789
> *3rd lick hit good, then switch happy :biggrin:
> *


working the bugs switch is mounted on the left and im right handed but el compa chocheerios is hooking it up soon :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:47 PM~13556753
> *still chippin
> 
> *


somebody was like what the fuck?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:50 PM~13556795
> *then what do you have, besides nuts in your mouth
> *


geezzz george, if doesnt have a trunk what does he have?













:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:51 PM~13556808
> *working the bugs switch is mounted on the left and im right handed but el compa chocheerios is hooking it up soon  :0
> *


supposed to be that way.. unless u wanna lean across the front seat when its mounted on the right side...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 07:51 PM~13556812
> *somebody was like what the fuck??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :yes: some blubbenet picture taking looking ass white boy :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:53 PM~13556824
> *:uh:  :uh:  :yes: some blubbenet picture taking looking ass white boy  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 12 2009, 07:53 PM~13556822
> *supposed to be that way.. unless u wanna lean across the front seat when its mounted on the right side...
> *


yea i will get the hang of it got to stack up on sum motors tho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:51 PM~13556808
> *working the bugs switch is mounted on the left and im right handed but el compa chocheerios is hooking it up soon  :0
> *


 :0 :0  , taking it to hlc picnic?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:53 PM~13556824
> *:uh:  :uh:  :yes: some blubbenet picture taking looking ass white boy  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:26 PM~13556081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 12 2009, 07:54 PM~13556833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 12 2009, 07:50 PM~13556796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cargo bay?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 07:54 PM~13556835
> *:0  :0   , taking it to hlc picnic?
> *


si dios quiere y si no se quiebra la cubetita :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 07:56 PM~13556868
> *more room for his hannah montana dolls
> cargo bay?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:56 PM~13556868
> *more room for his hannah montana dolls
> cargo bay?
> *


lets just say if i put grocery bags on the back they will fall out before i drive out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:56 PM~13556868
> *more room for his hannah montana dolls
> 
> *


probably fit his mini cooper in back seat. for when that bucket breaks down.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 12 2009, 09:41 PM~13556694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup in tha glasshouse


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 07:56 PM~13556870
> *si dios quiere y si no se quiebra la cubetita  :cheesy:
> *


, just put sum napa bolt joints and u b aight


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 12 2009, 07:41 PM~13556694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean ass set up :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

somebody buy this from me. i don't really want it anymore, had it since late 90's and bought it new. less than 100 rounds through it. fired it once, in 2002. it just sits in the safe.

Romanian ROMAK 2 AK-74, yes 74 not 47.
Caliber 5.45x56mm

$700 make some offers.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2009, 09:51 PM~13556808
> *working the bugs switch is mounted on the left and im right handed but el compa chocheerios is hooking it up soon  :0
> *


make you a switch cord homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 12 2009, 07:58 PM~13556881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmhmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 07:59 PM~13556902
> *, just put sum napa bolt joints and u b aight
> *


 :cheesy: a ver que pasa  i drove it home tonight got it fix after the park


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2009, 07:59 PM~13556895
> *nice setup in tha glasshouse
> *


i wonder who did it.....hmmm.......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 09:02 PM~13556925
> *so you got another 4 door with a big hole in the trunk
> lol.. he aint certified yet
> 
> ...


no same 4 door


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 08:03 PM~13556939
> *i wonder who did it.....hmmm.......
> *


deeezzzz nnutttttzzzzzz


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:01 PM~13556920
> *somebody buy this from me.  i don't really want it anymore, had it since late 90's and bought it new.  less than 100 rounds through it.  fired it once, in 2002.  it just sits in the safe.
> 
> Romanian ROMAK 2 AK-74, yes 74 not 47.
> ...


Nice.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:01 PM~13556920
> *somebody buy this from me.  i don't really want it anymore, had it since late 90's and bought it new.  less than 100 rounds through it.  fired it once, in 2002.  it just sits in the safe.
> 
> Romanian ROMAK 2 AK-74, yes 74 not 47.
> ...


hmmm.. markings say hesse or romak?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 08:01 PM~13556920
> *somebody buy this from me.  i don't really want it anymore, had it since late 90's and bought it new.  less than 100 rounds through it.  fired it once, in 2002.  it just sits in the safe.
> 
> Romanian ROMAK 2 AK-74, yes 74 not 47.
> ...


ha what u gone do with that. pick off some pirates :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 10:04 PM~13556947
> *Nice.....
> *



buy it :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 12 2009, 08:01 PM~13556920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESTOS HUEVOS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 10:05 PM~13556951
> *hmmm..      markings say hesse or romak?
> *



romak, this one was actually made entirely in romania. i bought it before they started making usa receivers onto parts kits. i got it in 98 i think.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2009, 08:47 PM~13556751
> *you gon need alot of that to cover up them patch panels in your trunk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:06 PM~13556966
> *romak, this one was actually made entirely in romania.  i bought it before they started making usa receivers onto parts kits.  i got it in 98 i think.
> *


mayne prices went up on ak clones. use to be able to get em for $350. good price you have it for.. hmmm


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 08:01 PM~13556920
> *somebody buy this from me.  i don't really want it anymore, had it since late 90's and bought it new.  less than 100 rounds through it.  fired it once, in 2002.  it just sits in the safe.
> 
> Romanian ROMAK 2 AK-74, yes 74 not 47.
> ...


pm sent


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 09:07 PM~13556977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont see why your laughing you replaced the whole floor on your car becuase you had to, im doing it just so i wont have hole later on


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 10:03 PM~13556939
> *i wonder who did it.....hmmm.......
> *


 :angel:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:05 PM~13556955
> *buy it :biggrin:
> *


I'm tempted, but have other things i gotta get done.....Plus if i buy it it's just gonna sit there waiting for the recession looters........ :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 09:09 PM~13556990
> *i dont see why your laughing you replaced the whole floor on your car becuase you had to, im doing it just so i wont have hole later on
> 
> 
> *


Wrong Homie, I did'nt have too. Could've got by with patches, but wanted it done right............


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 10:08 PM~13556982
> *mayne prices went up on ak clones. use to be able to get em for $350.  good price you have it for..    hmmm
> *


 :yessad: 
Prices have gone crazy.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 09:14 PM~13557007
> *Wrong Homie, I did'nt have too. Could've got by with patches, but wanted it done right............
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 10:08 PM~13556982
> *mayne prices went up on ak clones. use to be able to get em for $350.  good price you have it for..    hmmm
> *


sho have. and thank you....

buy it. :biggrin: 




> *chevylo97 Posted Today, 10:09 PM
> 
> 
> pm sent *


pm rejected jew.



> *loco's79 Posted Today, 10:10 PM
> 
> I'm tempted, but have other things i gotta get done.....Plus if i buy it it's just gonna sit there waiting for the recession looters........  *


i hear ya. but better to have it and not need it, than to not have and REALLY need it. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 09:10 PM~13556996
> *I'm tempted, but have other things i gotta get done.....Plus if i buy it it's just gonna sit there waiting for the recession looters........ :biggrin:
> *


RAGALAC 
post Today, 09:03 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #183765 Go to the top of the page

CLEAN HOT N TIGHT
*****
Posts: 4,512
Joined: Feb 2007
From: IN YO MOUTH!!
Car Club: *ITS A RECESSION C.C.*
:0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:15 PM~13557017
> *sho have. and thank you....
> 
> buy it.  :biggrin:
> ...


You're not lying about that..............  That's a good price too, pretty sure someone will pick it up....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 12 2009, 10:15 PM~13557011
> *:yessad:
> Prices have gone crazy.
> *



unfortunately  

thats why i don't really want to sell it..but i need the cash for something.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 08:08 PM~13556982
> *mayne prices went up on ak clones. use to be able to get em for $350.  good price you have it for..    hmmm
> *


cant even get ammo these days


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 09:17 PM~13557027
> *RAGALAC
> post Today, 09:03 PM
> User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #183765 Go to the top of the page
> ...


Recession C.C........................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 10:17 PM~13557031
> *unfortunately
> 
> thats why i don't really want to sell it..but i need the cash for something.*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 10:17 PM~13557028
> *You're not lying about that..............  That's a good price too, pretty sure someone will pick it up....
> *



yea maybies. i went through the safe and this is the only one i don't have an attachment to and didn't feel too guilty about letting go.

i have a pre-ban norinco Type 56S (AK47) so i can let this one go as i'm more of a collector than shooter...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2009, 10:20 PM~13557053
> *:scrutinize:
> *



just stackin some chips, thats all mayne :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Apr 12 2009, 09:15 PM~13557011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had trouble finding .380 ammo for my new micro desert eagle.but ptown gun center had some reloads.. 100 rounds for $30 that'll have to due until i get some shotshells.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:20 PM~13557056
> *yea maybies.  i went through the safe and this is the only one i don't have an attachment to and didn't feel too guilty about letting go.
> 
> i have a pre-ban norinco Type 56S (AK47) so i can let this one go as i'm more of a collector than shooter...
> *


I used to have a Norinco SKS back when they were $135.00 it was alot of fun shooting that thing the boxes of 20 rounds used to be about $1.50..................................I sold it to my Homie, he still has it........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i've had this for about 3 months and haven't fired it. it shoots .308, and that shit is almost a dollar a round :angry: 

i have ALOT of money wrapped up in thing.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 09:22 PM~13557080
> *I used to have a Norinco SKS back when they were $135.00 it was alot of fun shooting that thing the boxes of 20 rounds used to be about $1.50..................................I sold it to my Homie, he still has it........
> *


i had bought a HK sl8-1 that was discontinued.. was able to flip it for $600 profit.. i shoulda kept it cause prices went crazy. coulda made alot more for it now.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 10:22 PM~13557080
> *I used to have a Norinco SKS back when they were $135.00 it was alot of fun shooting that thing the boxes of 20 rounds used to be about $1.50..................................I sold it to my Homie, he still has it........
> *


I had one of those back in 95 I traded it for a 91 cadillac euro clip and bumpers :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

good times :tears:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:25 PM~13557094
> *i've had this for about 3 months and haven't fired it.  it shoots .308, and that shit is almost a dollar a round :angry:
> 
> i have ALOT of money wrapped up in thing.....
> ...


I used to want a Desert Eagle .50 caliber.....But at $2.00 a round i don't want it anymore..............Too big of a gun anyways, mostly for show and tell........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just need my glock and 3 mags


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 09:25 PM~13557098
> *i had bought a HK sl8-1    that was discontinued..  was able to flip it for $600 profit.. i shoulda kept it cause prices went crazy. coulda made alot more for it now.
> *


Damn Bro, you should've kept that one...Them things are expensive.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 09:28 PM~13557137
> *i just need my glock and 3 mags
> *


fk your glock


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i used to have a water gun but i smashed against my trailer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 08:29 PM~13557146
> *fk your glock
> *


when hpd decides to give me back my other one ill have twins :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2009, 09:25 PM~13557100
> *I had one of those back in 95 I traded it for a 91 cadillac euro clip and bumpers :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 09:28 PM~13557142
> *Damn Bro, you should've kept that one...Them things are expensive.....
> *


no shit. bought it for $1100, sold it for $1700.. now price is way over that. mostly because fools use them to clone em into the hk g36.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 09:30 PM~13557166
> *no shit.    bought it for $1100, sound it for $1700..  now price is way over that.     mostly because fools use them to clone em into the hk g36.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't the Navy Seals use HK's? I used to want one but the last time i priced em they were like $2500.00


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pic says 1000 words dont it big pimp


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 08:28 PM~13557137
> *i just need my glock and 3 mags
> *


i just need my shoulder to stay in place :happysad:  :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 12 2009, 09:30 PM~13557160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a lincoln..  


68 drop looks good too :angry:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 09:33 PM~13557190
> *pic says 1000 words dont it big pimp
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 10:33 PM~13557200
> *68 drop looks good  too  :angry:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 08:33 PM~13557192
> *i just need my shoulder to stay in place :happysad:  :angry:
> *


just go buy some stainless screws stainless drill bits and do it yourself. thats all they use in surgery anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 09:32 PM~13557180
> *Don't the Navy Seals use HK's? I used to want one but the last time i priced em they were like $2500.00
> *


german military too. those g36's are some of the most preferred for close quarters combat(most cause of folding stock. good clones can go for over 4 g's..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 09:35 PM~13557219
> *just go buy some stainless screws stainless drill bits and do it yourself. thats all they use in surgery anyways  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats in my elbow


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 08:22 PM~13557075
> *yup..
> naw.  i'm good.   i keep a cannon in my cardboard box. i'm good with that.
> i had trouble finding .380 ammo for my new micro desert eagle.but ptown gun center had some reloads..  100 rounds for $30  that'll have to due until i get some shotshells.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 08:35 PM~13557219
> *just go buy some stainless screws stainless drill bits and do it yourself. thats all they use in surgery anyways  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm...might have to put the cordless snap on and makita drills to use then.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 09:37 PM~13557240
> *:uh:
> *


naw, that was my xd-9. scored new toy last week.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 08:38 PM~13557250
> *naw, that was my xd-9.    scored new toy last week.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice lil piece.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 08:33 PM~13556127
> *good turn out at baytown
> *


x2......fkr!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe i'll get ya'll to start a fundraiser for me.. been wanting one of thise bushmaster pistols for awhile.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 08:38 PM~13557250
> *naw, that was my xd-9.    scored new toy last week.
> 
> 
> ...


look for a .380 for my wife


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:42 PM~13556189
> *DEEZ NUTZ
> *


lo chingaste!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2009, 09:41 PM~13557274
> *thats a nice lil piece.... :biggrin:
> *


come in handy when pistol whipping hoez and kickin' em out the car.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:41 PM~13557275
> *x2......fkr!!!!!!
> *



Que onda Tony ! I seen you do a u-turn guess you couldnt get enough of the park today huh! lincoln looking clean


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13557291
> *lo chingaste!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 09:41 PM~13557282
> *look for a .380 for my wife
> *


no she too gangsta. she'd end up shooting me with it. i'm skurred of her. hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13557301
> *Que onda Tony ! I seen you do a u-turn guess you couldnt get enough of the park today huh! lincoln looking clean
> *


lol!!!! yeah i went back and chilled for a while, y luego le puse para el canton homie......... THANKS.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13557305
> *:biggrin:
> *


donde andavas hoy homie?????


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO SLICK, EL GLASSHOUSE SE MIRE CON MADRE HOMIE!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2009, 10:46 PM~13557353
> *donde andavas hoy homie?????
> *


@ home, got wasted last night @ homeboys bachelor party


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 12 2009, 09:47 PM~13557368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

THE FUCKEN LINK TO THE FUCKEN GUN TOPIC IS BELOW< THIS IS THE CHEERLEADING TOPIC

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=391389&st=0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 10:35 PM~13557223
> *german military too.    those g36's are some of the most preferred for close quarters combat(most cause of folding stock.  good clones can go for over 4 g's..
> *



yea they do. for a GOOD clone. there's alot of work that goes into that conversion. but i wish i had one..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 08:41 PM~13557279
> *maybe i'll get ya'll to start a fundraiser for me..  been wanting one of thise bushmaster pistols for awhile.
> 
> 
> ...


mayne......dat looks like some gangsta shit......................................dat youll prolly never have to use.....


































































need to get that and take it to marcs see if they get some work done round there....:0:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 12 2009, 09:47 PM~13557368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's is helen?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 12 2009, 10:47 PM~13557373
> *@ home, got wasted last night @ homeboys bachelor party
> *


ORALE......WELL U MISSED IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 11 2009, 09:00 PM~13550075
> *:0  :0  :0  BEN DAVIS N TANKTOP???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sure, why not?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2009, 08:49 PM~13557403
> *mayne......dat looks like some gangsta shit......................................dat youll prolly never have to use.....
> need to get that and take it to marcs see if they get some work done round there....:0:
> *


lollololololol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:49 PM~13557407
> *who's is helen?
> *



:uh: Why you asking? You can't even go cabron


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:49 PM~13557407
> *who's is helen?
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2009, 10:50 PM~13557412
> *ORALE......WELL U MISSED IT.... :biggrin:
> *


I know :tears: But this sunday el HLC picnic will make up for today :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13557394
> *yea they do.  for a GOOD clone.  there's alot of work that goes into that conversion.  but i wish i had one..
> *


actually not so much work, but finding the parts. hardest part is getting barrel shortened on a lave (howeve you spell it) and increasing size of blowback port(have to do that when you shorter barrel). thats where i said fk it.. and figured i'd sell it.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 08:48 PM~13557392
> *THE FUCKEN LINK TO THE FUCKEN GUN TOPIC IS BELOW< THIS IS THE CHEERLEADING TOPIC
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=391389&st=0
> *


 dont get mad b/c u aint tall enough to buy a gun...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:48 PM~13557392
> *THE FUCKEN LINK TO THE FUCKEN GUN TOPIC IS BELOW< THIS IS THE CHEERLEADING TOPIC
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=391389&st=0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 12 2009, 09:50 PM~13557422
> *:uh:  Why you asking? You can't even go cabron
> *


ive been there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 09:52 PM~13557445
> *dont get mad b/c u aint tall enough to buy a gun...
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 10:54 PM~13557465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: QUE ROLLO GORDITO....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:53 PM~13557449
> *ive been there
> *



so,* 21 & up* party homie..no kids acting crazy



> *i dont give a fuck what other people think, i act a fool anywhere
> 
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 12 2009, 10:32 PM~13557180
> *Don't the Navy Seals use HK's? I used to want one but the last time i priced em they were like $2500.00
> *



they are moving away from HK. they used the MP5 extensively, but since the M4 came on the scene, they've put the MP5s away. M4's pack a better punch in a similar size package. they use the SIG226 Combat for a handgun.

why they still use the 9mm is beyond me....

the rifle that i posted previously is the main battle rifle they are using now. the Sage MK14 Mod O.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO LOCO!!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 08:49 PM~13557407
> *who's is helen?
> *


O.K. if your in Slab City you should know me.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2009, 09:47 PM~13557371
> *QUE ROLLO SLICK, EL GLASSHOUSE SE MIRE CON MADRE HOMIE!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE IM TRYING!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 12 2009, 10:56 PM~13557487
> *O.K. if your in Slab City you should know me.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you tell em :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 12 2009, 09:56 PM~13557487
> *O.K. if your in Slab City you should know me.
> *


you probably thought he was one of their kids. he's only like 4' tall.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 12 2009, 09:55 PM~13557474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was being sarcastic, i guess i failed


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 12 2009, 08:56 PM~13557487
> *O.K. if your in Slab City you should know me.
> *


SLAB CITY that car club still around? havent seen a car in a long time


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 08:58 PM~13557503
> *you probably thought he was one of their kids.    he's only like 4' tall.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I just got back from San Antonio and I"m getting ready for bed, but can anyone send an update on Louis Morales?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 12 2009, 10:57 PM~13557491
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  GRACIAS HOMIE IM TRYING!!!
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:59 PM~13557518
> *i been there a couple a times, but I  was there looking for trannys
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Apr 12 2009, 09:59 PM~13557519
> *SLAB CITY that car club still around? havent seen a car in a long time
> *


most of the club went to rollerz only and another club with big rims called texas kingz


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Apr 12 2009, 08:59 PM~13557519
> *SLAB CITY that car club still around? havent seen a car in a long time
> *


True, but I use to talk to all those guys when the Wego Tour started they were hiting the car shows strong.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:00 PM~13557540
> *most of the club went to rollerz only and another club with big rims called texas kingz
> *


so you showed up with your rusty 4 door and everybody jumped ship huh?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:48 PM~13557392
> *THE FUCKEN LINK TO THE FUCKEN GUN TOPIC IS BELOW< THIS IS THE CHEERLEADING TOPIC
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=391389&st=0
> *


You've already been told about interupting grown folks conversations. :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 11:00 PM~13557540
> *most of the club went to rollerz only and another club with big rims called texas kingz
> *


ALL BUT YOU???? SO UR THE ONLYONE IN DA CLUB????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 12 2009, 09:01 PM~13557553
> *You've already been told about interupting grown folks conversations.  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 11:02 PM~13557567
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 12 2009, 10:01 PM~13557552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and my homie with the delta


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

....FULL HOUSE.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 11:03 PM~13557584
> *something like that
> me and my homie with the delta
> *


and even he don't like you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:03 PM~13557584
> *something like that
> me and my homie with the delta
> *


a rusty 4 door and a delta 88? 



:roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2009, 11:04 PM~13557592
> *....FULL HOUSE.....
> *



:yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2009, 10:04 PM~13557592
> *....FULL HOUSE.....
> *


what chanel is it on?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 11:05 PM~13557612
> *what chanel is it on?
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 11:05 PM~13557612
> *what chanel is it on?
> *


ASK UR MOMMY?????? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:05 PM~13557612
> *what chanel is it on?
> *


dont matter.. you know your mom got Child Lock feature turned on.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 11:05 PM~13557612
> *what chanel is it on?
> *


Don't front you know thats theonly show your moms lets you watch besides Hanna Montana.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 11:05 PM~13557612
> *what chanel is it on?
> *


SHOULDNT U BEEN IN BED BY NOW, OH U MUST NOT HAVE SCHOOL IN DA MORNING.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 10:07 PM~13557628
> *dont matter.. you know your mom got Child Lock feature turned on.
> *


wtf is that? its not a fuckn car


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 12 2009, 11:06 PM~13557621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 12 2009, 10:08 PM~13557635
> *Don't front you know thats theonly show your moms lets you watch besides Hanna Montana.
> *


say idiot, why do you think i asked what channel


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:09 PM~13557642
> *wtf is that? its not a fuckn car
> *


neither is your rusty 4 door bucket.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 12 2009, 11:09 PM~13557645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 10:10 PM~13557655
> *neither is your rusty 4 door bucket.
> *


so why do you always bring it up?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 10:11 PM~13557672
> *so why do you always bring it up?
> *


so that one day you'll realize your wasting your time.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2009, 10:11 PM~13557679
> *so that one day you'll realize your wasting your time.
> *


your the one wasting time, im fixing it up because i like, its not for you

besides thats the same thing i think about your car 68-70 are the worst rear wheel drive impalas made


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 12 2009, 09:09 PM~13557645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 12 2009, 10:09 PM~13557645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


actuators? what if the trunk catches on fire, hope those go up pretty fast


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 11:15 PM~13557719
> *
> *


SETUP IS A SOLO RIDA FROM THE BAY
AND LADY TRIED TO MAKE IT TRU A DITCH...LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 12 2009, 10:08 PM~13557640
> *SHOULDNT U BEEN IN BED BY NOW, OH U MUST NOT HAVE SCHOOL IN DA MORNING.... :biggrin:
> *


i guess all the old people went to sleep,it was getting late


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2009, 11:54 PM~13558429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


taste the rainbow limo is gay. :uh: rims and setup are only thing i'd give it props for.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2009, 12:32 PM~13553464
> *we meant the jew in deer park:biggrin:
> *


My bad, I thought he was talking about me since I got some cragars muy barrato from him. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2009, 10:01 PM~13556920
> *somebody buy this from me.  i don't really want it anymore, had it since late 90's and bought it new.  less than 100 rounds through it.  fired it once, in 2002.  it just sits in the safe.
> 
> Romanian ROMAK 2 AK-74, yes 74 not 47.
> ...


you must be coming up on another piece.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2009, 11:53 PM~13558041
> *i guess all the old people went to sleep,it was getting late
> *


WELL U GUESSED WRONG PUNK, I HAD TO GO SAFE DA DAY ONCE AGAIN PUTO!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 12 2009, 10:57 PM~13557491
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  GRACIAS HOMIE IM TRYING!!!
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:26 PM~13556081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ANYONE LOOKING FOR AN 87 CUTTY FRONT CLIP GET AT ME WITH A PM OR CALL ME IF U HAVE MY #, THE CLIP IS IN GREAT SHAPE ASKING $300!!!!! DONT HAVE PICS.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 13 2009, 01:36 PM~13561512
> *ANYONE LOOKING FOR AN 87 CUTTY FRONT CLIP GET AT ME WITH A PM OR CALL ME IF U HAVE MY #, THE CLIP IS IN GREAT SHAPE ASKING $300!!!!! DONT HAVE PICS.......
> *


euro clip? i'll ask dj short dog.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Mac2lac any luck on the 2 bar dayton spinners for my 72's?

Juan KT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2009, 01:44 PM~13561575
> *euro clip?  i'll ask dj short dog.
> *


ORALE HOMIE......  THANKS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 13 2009, 01:52 PM~13561650
> *ORALE HOMIE......   THANKS
> *


dijo que no. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2009, 01:53 PM~13561660
> *dijo que no.  :biggrin:
> *


PUTO!!!! :biggrin: THATS KOOL BRO........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone have some chrome 2 bar dayton spinners? Let me know, trying to finish the new project for Sunday.

Juan KT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 13 2009, 12:46 PM~13561597
> *Mac2lac any luck on the 2 bar dayton spinners for my 72's?
> 
> Juan KT
> *



not yet homie.....i'm on the hunt....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 13 2009, 02:07 PM~13561805
> *not yet homie.....i'm on the hunt....
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC THIS SUNDAY CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER TX I45 SOUTH @NASA RD 1 YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE EXIT BAY AREA RIDE THE FEDER TO NASA RD 1 AND TURN RIGHT AND LEFT TO THE PARK


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 13 2009, 03:41 PM~13563880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUEONDAS HOMIE :wave:


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, NIX CUSTOMS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 13 2009, 05:20 PM~13564289
> *2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, NIX CUSTOMS
> *



WASSUP BRUTHA? YOUR RIDE LOOKIN GOOD YESTERDAY.  YOU ARE NOW AN ACTIVE MEMBER OF THE "DROP TOP MAFIA"


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 13 2009, 11:45 AM~13561085
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 DONT YOU GOT A MOVIE TO GO FINISH PINCHE WOLVERINE!!!!!







:biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 13 2009, 04:50 PM~13563973
> *QUEONDAS HOMIE :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 13 2009, 11:36 AM~13561512
> *ANYONE LOOKING FOR AN 87 CUTTY FRONT CLIP GET AT ME WITH A PM OR CALL ME IF U HAVE MY #, THE CLIP IS IN GREAT SHAPE ASKING $300!!!!! DONT HAVE PICS.......
> *


 i think (He Hate Me) someone from rollerz only houston is looking for one...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone looking for engagement ring get at me


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 13 2009, 05:32 PM~13564910
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: uffin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 13 2009, 07:10 PM~13565251
> *:twak:  uffin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2009, 06:06 PM~13565224
> *anyone looking for engagement ring get at me
> *


is the one you gave hny or irene? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 13 2009, 03:41 PM~13563880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2009, 06:38 PM~13565525
> *is the one you gave hny or irene? :biggrin:
> *


dont forget robertos mom


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2009, 06:38 PM~13565525
> *is the one you gave hny or irene? :biggrin:
> *


its not mine, just trying to sell it. im too broke to buy anyone a ring.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2009, 08:38 PM~13565525
> *is the one you gave hny or irene? :biggrin:
> *



or the one you found _in_ irene :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2009, 08:53 PM~13565660
> *dont forget robertos mom
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 13 2009, 06:56 PM~13565692
> *or the one you found in irene  :roflmao:
> *


shit ***** u the one who "referred" me


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2009, 08:57 PM~13565701
> *shit ***** u the one who "referred" me
> *


hey, i'm just lookin to make the clients happy for "awhile"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 13 2009, 06:58 PM~13565706
> *hey, i'm just lookin to make the clients happy for "awhile"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she told me "all about" you


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2009, 09:01 PM~13565723
> *she told me "all about" you
> *



***** pleez :uh: 

don't get high off ur own "supply" ya feel me?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

actually i havent talked to her in months...she got with some dude who has 6 kids :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2009, 09:03 PM~13565749
> *actually i havent talked to her in months...she got with some dude who has 6 kids  :0
> *



damn, so that makes wut, 10 kids total then between them? holy fuck....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 13 2009, 07:05 PM~13565770
> *damn, so that makes wut, 10 kids total then between them?  holy fuck....
> *


11....but whos counting :biggrin: you couldnt take them to mcdonalds for less than 40 bucks.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2009, 02:30 PM~13563308
> *
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: te vieron bailando en la pulga wey and someone took a pic 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: someone saw you dancing at the flea market on airline and took a pic 








:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2009, 09:06 PM~13565776
> *11....but whos counting  :biggrin:  you couldnt take them to mcdonalds for less than 40 bucks.
> *



ha, lucky u a baller :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 13 2009, 08:16 PM~13565869
> *ha, lucky u a baller :biggrin:
> *


and that he got hook up at mcdonalds.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life




 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2009, 04:37 PM~13564447
> *WASSUP BRUTHA? YOUR RIDE LOOKIN GOOD YESTERDAY.  YOU ARE NOW AN ACTIVE MEMBER OF THE "DROP TOP MAFIA"
> *



THANX HOMMIE,....U THREW DOWN ON THAT 62,THAT BITCH IS TITE


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 13 2009, 06:13 PM~13565290
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 13 2009, 07:28 PM~13566008
> *switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 13 2009, 06:26 PM~13564836
> *DONT YOU GOT A MOVIE TO GO FINISH PINCHE WOLVERINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 13 2009, 08:36 PM~13566138
> *THANX HOMMIE,....U THREW DOWN ON THAT 62,THAT BITCH IS TITE
> *


maybe one day i can be like ya'll balla's :tears:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 13 2009, 07:45 PM~13566275
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 08:10 PM~13566654
> *maybe one day i can be like ya'll balla's    :tears:
> *



If your ass would of taken my word, that would of been you flipping the drop top 68 on 520s


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2009, 07:49 PM~13565065
> *i think (He Hate Me) someone from rollerz only houston is looking for one...
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 13 2009, 10:58 AM~13561212
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 13 2009, 09:18 PM~13566767
> *If your ass would of taken my word, that would of been you flipping the drop top 68 on 520s
> *


wasn't nobody askin' you shit. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI 
:uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 08:21 PM~13566803
> *wasn't nobody askin' you shit.    just sayin' namsayin'
> *


Get the chicken grease of your fingers and type right, I dont understand what you are saying!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 13 2009, 09:22 PM~13566821
> *CHOCHI
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


looks like half the people on my block.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 13 2009, 05:26 PM~13564836
> *DONT YOU GOT A MOVIE TO GO FINISH PINCHE WOLVERINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 08:23 PM~13566837
> *looks like half the people on my block.
> *


EL MEXICAN DEVIOUS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 13 2009, 09:24 PM~13566854
> *EL MEXICAN DEVIOUS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'd never wear the fk'n hat. have 3 of those shirts though.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 08:26 PM~13566881
> *i'd never wear the fk'n hat.    have 3 of those shirts though.
> *


bet if someone was giving out wings for wearing it you would :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 13 2009, 09:28 PM~13566917
> *bet if someone was giving out wings for wearing it you would  :0
> *


naw. 



but i'd show up and steal the wings. :guns:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> CHOCHI
> :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> > CHOCHI
> > :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> > CHOCHI
> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Que onda Homie?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Waddup Homies...:wave: Yall Have A Chance To Check Out My Raffle Thread?


Alright Homies, I Know The Majority Of You Know What I Have And For How Long Ive Been Trying To Sell It. With Tons Of Interest Coming In From All Over And Not Enough Dough Anywhere, Ive Decided To Go Ahead And Raffle It All Off... :0 

Please Visit: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464280 For All The Details. :yes:

Wheather You Already Have A Big Body Or Not, A Square Or Two Wouldnt Hurt For The Chance To Win Any Of The Extras. Grille, 5th, Etc... Keep It All, Part It, Use And Sell The Rest.... You Cant Lose. Thanks To Those Who Are Already Participating And Helping A Fellow Rider Out... :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 08:36 PM~13567022
> *naw.
> but i'd show up and steal the wings.    :guns:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: hno: hno: gangsta


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 10:38 PM~13567064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. would bring radio raheem to tears.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 13 2009, 10:44 PM~13567958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and mustache is real


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 10:24 PM~13568445
> *and mustache is real
> *


HA.....FUTURE DISTRICT 5A CHAMP RIGHT THERE.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *misslindseyrose*, Tyrone 1957


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 13 2009, 09:44 PM~13567958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch u act like my myspace is private. you cant own me. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2009, 11:39 PM~13568639
> *bitch u act like my myspace is private. you cant own me.  :biggrin:
> *


still nothing tops his tuba pic 



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 13 2009, 10:44 PM~13567958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

want me to post the toilet pic and shit on the topic :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2009, 10:39 PM~13568639
> *bitch u act like my myspace is private. you cant own me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 13 2009, 11:28 PM~13568486
> *HA.....FUTURE DISTRICT 5A CHAMP RIGHT THERE.... :0
> *


hey puto. they cancel boondocks again? aint seen new episode in awhile.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 10:48 PM~13568759
> *hey puto. they cancel boondocks again? aint seen new episode in awhile.
> *


SLIM BOUGHT THE LAST SEASON N WE WATCHED IT.....BUT DONT THINK THEY CAME OUT WIT A NEW SEASON YET...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 10:47 PM~13568746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 13 2009, 11:50 PM~13568785
> *SLIM BOUGHT THE LAST SEASON N WE WATCHED IT.....BUT DONT THINK THEY CAME OUT WIT A NEW SEASON YET...
> *


bawlin' i just save em on dvr box


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 10:51 PM~13568801
> *bawlin'    i just save em on dvr  box
> *


SUPAFLY PUMPS GETTIN SUPA RUSTED.........JUST SAYIN KNOWMSAYIN...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2009, 12:50 AM~13568785
> *SLIM BOUGHT THE LAST SEASON N WE WATCHED IT.....BUT DONT THINK THEY CAME OUT WIT A NEW SEASON YET...
> *



According to his website, Aaron McGruder claims a third season is currently under production


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 13 2009, 11:55 PM~13568846
> *SUPAFLY PUMPS GETTIN SUPA RUSTED.........JUST SAYIN KNOWMSAYIN...
> *


its all good. stick em in pile of parts going to chrome shop.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 10:57 PM~13568883
> *its all good.  stick em in pile of parts going to chrome shop.
> *


U GONA DO THE REGULAR RACK OR THE "SPECIAL RACK THATS WAITING FOR ASPECIAL MACHINE"?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2009, 12:00 AM~13568919
> *U GONA DO THE REGULAR RACK OR THE "SPECIAL RACK THATS WAITING FOR ASPECIAL MACHINE"?????
> *


don't worry about that, something tight in works.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 13 2009, 11:57 PM~13568878
> *According to his website, Aaron McGruder claims a third season is currently under production
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 11:01 PM~13568930
> *don't worry about that, something tight in works.
> *


mmm mmmm mmmmmmmm u slippin....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2009, 12:04 AM~13568961
> *mmm mmmm mmmmmmmm u slippin....
> *


hows that sunroof coming along? still looking for brackets?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2009, 08:26 PM~13556081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 13 2009, 11:05 PM~13568968
> *hows that sunroof coming along?  still looking for brackets?
> *


nope dats under control......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 14 2009, 06:21 AM~13570438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2009, 08:37 AM~13570786
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2009, 08:15 AM~13571086
> *
> *


Sup groupie.......:biggrin:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2009, 08:15 AM~13571086
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 14 2009, 09:41 AM~13571322
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2009, 09:49 AM~13571375
> *Sup groupie.......:biggrin:
> *


and you know this!!! :biggrin: 


whats up hairy ass.... :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 14 2009, 10:54 AM~13572009
> *
> *


sup yesca! you still doing the clothing line thing?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Zar's bday this sat... i need names to get on list free before 11am


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2009, 11:38 AM~13572976
> *sup yesca! you still doing the clothing line thing?
> *


yea.,
it's on hold tho' cuz this economy has me fucked up.
no one was buying and i had to put it on the backburner.
but hopefully i'll be up by end of the year.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 14 2009, 02:14 PM~13574045
> *yea.,
> it's on hold tho' cuz this economy has me fucked up.
> no one was buying and i had to put it on the backburner.
> ...


economy got alot of people in a bind right now.

hope it does pick up again for you tho.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2009, 01:23 PM~13574120
> *economy got alot of people in a bind right now.
> 
> hope it does pick up again for you tho.
> *


me too!
it was just starting to take off here locally.
then bam.
over faster than it started.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2009, 12:00 AM~13568919
> *U GONA DO THE REGULAR RACK OR THE "SPECIAL RACK THATS WAITING FOR ASPECIAL MACHINE"?????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2009, 11:37 AM~13572964
> *and you know this!!! :biggrin:
> whats up hairy ass.... :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


ha.....u wana come help me shave????? lol :biggrin:


u might have ur own bidniz there....shave bigpimps back and then me......:0:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 14 2009, 01:52 PM~13574439
> *:biggrin:
> *


boy said he gettin a special one of a kinda rack......im jus sayin knowmsayin...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 14 2009, 02:35 PM~13574246
> *me too!
> it was just starting to take off here locally.
> then bam.
> ...


dayum that sucks!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2009, 03:11 PM~13574623
> *ha.....u wana come help me shave????? lol :biggrin:
> u might have ur own bidniz there....shave bigpimps back and then me......:0:
> *


:ugh: :barf: :burn: :banghead: 


HHHHEEEELLLLLLLL NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!! :nono: 


GOT ME FKED UP!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :buttkick: 



:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2009, 02:26 PM~13574798
> *:ugh: :barf: :burn:  :banghead:
> HHHHEEEELLLLLLLL NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!! :nono:
> GOT ME FKED UP!!!!!!!!!!  :twak:  :buttkick:
> ...


Hattin...... coulda had u a lil side hustle there....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 14 2009, 04:20 PM~13574718
> *
> *


call a *****


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2009, 03:31 PM~13574869
> *Hattin...... coulda had u a lil side hustle there....
> *


recession aint hittin me THAT bad.  

least not yet...  

maybe ill see whats up in a couple of months...... :ugh: 


LMAO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2009, 02:33 PM~13574892
> *recession aint hittin me THAT bad.
> 
> least not yet...
> ...


JUST REMEMBER MACH 3 RAZORS.......................


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WUT IT DEW 713RD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 14 2009, 03:11 PM~13574623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087 
****NASA RD 1 EXIT IS CLOSE..YOU MUST EXIT BAY AREA BLVD. AND TAKE THE FEEDR RD TO NASA RD 1 AND TURN RIGHT ON NASA RD 1 AND LEFT ON W. NASA BLVD*****


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town.


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2009, 02:33 PM~13574892
> *recession aint hittin me THAT bad.
> 
> least not yet...
> ...


i got some huevos that need shaving. :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2009, 03:40 PM~13574973
> *JUST REMEMBER MACH 3 RAZORS.......................
> *


uh ok. :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2009, 04:14 PM~13575368
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Apr 14 2009, 04:59 PM~13575966
> *i got some huevos that need shaving.  :cheesy:
> *


no thanks!:ugh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 14 2009, 02:32 PM~13574887
> *call a *****
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 14 2009, 03:25 PM~13575495
> *What's good H-Town.
> *


  wuz up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

houston lowrider council 4th annual lowrider picnic this sunday april 19 at the challenger 7 park pavillion #2 in webster tx take I45 south exit bay area stay on the feder up to nasa rd 1 turn right and left into the park b.y.o.bbq from 11 till 7 cash for car hop tug-o-war and tire toss and awards for best of car truck and bick its the houston lowrider council 4th annual lowrider picnic this sunday sponsor by orlandos tattoo studio...see you there


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 14 2009, 09:54 PM~13579322
> *houston lowrider council 4th annual lowrider picnic this sunday april 19 at the challenger 7 park pavillion #2 in webster tx take I45 south exit bay area stay on the feder up to nasa rd 1 turn right and left into the park b.y.o.bbq from 11 till 7 cash for car hop tug-o-war and tire toss and awards for best of car truck and bick  its the houston lowrider council 4th annual lowrider picnic this sunday sponsor by orlandos tattoo studio...see you there
> *


Dont forget that OUT DA BRANCH STREET WEAR is also Sponsoring this event !


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

wuz up h-town


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 14 2009, 07:37 PM~13578289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 13 2009, 11:06 PM~13568981
> *
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 14 2009, 05:18 PM~13576806
> *no thanks!:ugh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 15 2009, 10:59 AM~13583639
> *
> *


Q ONDA CHOCHI WHAT IS THE DEAL


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 15 2009, 09:43 AM~13582055
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 15 2009, 02:34 PM~13585047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dess code? ***** please :uh:


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Apr 15 2009, 02:36 PM~13585698
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Apr 15 2009, 07:55 AM~13581525
> *Dont forget that OUT DA BRANCH STREET WEAR is also Sponsoring this event !
> *


aint yall HLC just as well you no what i mean


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 15 2009, 06:26 PM~13587375
> *aint yall HLC just as well you no what i mean
> *


 :0 another lac bout to hit h town streets


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 05:43 PM~13587512
> *:0  another lac bout to hit h town streets
> *


INDEED ANOTHER 80'S FLEETWOOD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

will roberto g catch his beat down at the hlc picnic this weekend??? :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 06:34 PM~13587957
> *will roberto g catch his beat down at the hlc picnic this weekend???  :dunno:
> *


SHOULD I ADD IT TO THE LIST OF EVENTS?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2009, 06:35 PM~13587968
> *SHOULD I ADD IT TO THE LIST OF EVENTS??  :biggrin:
> *


i bet all of the houston and off topic will be there to see that.... :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Apr 15 2009, 11:56 AM~13584103
> *Q ONDA CHOCHI WHAT IS THE DEAL
> *


nada aqui nomas


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 15 2009, 10:45 PM~13290238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2009, 07:35 PM~13587968
> *SHOULD I ADD IT TO THE LIST OF EVENTS??  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 06:41 PM~13588018
> *
> *


never seen u b4 but i got 50 on u too..but my 2 year old niece is taller than the snitch.. :0 so as long as u over 48 inches tall u will win...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 08:43 PM~13588038
> *never seen u b4 but i got 50 on u too..but my 2 year old niece is taller than the snitch.. :0 so as long as u over 48 inches tall u will win...
> *


5'8 215 lb's


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 06:45 PM~13588054
> *5'8 215 lb's
> *


oh u can jus sit on his little ass... :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 08:46 PM~13588069
> *oh u can jus sit on his little ass... :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 06:47 PM~13588079
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 15 2009, 05:43 PM~13587512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just added another one to the straight line mafia..

sunday youll see.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 07:43 PM~13587512
> *:0  another lac bout to hit h town streets
> *


damn word gets around quick!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 06:46 PM~13588069
> *oh u can jus sit on his little ass... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 07:43 PM~13587512
> *:0  another lac bout to hit h town streets
> *


REALLY JUST WAIT TILL I GET MY DONE MANNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ALL I KNOW THAT THEY BETTER HOP OR BE READY TO GET HOPPD ON!!!! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 07:56 PM~13589004
> *ALL I KNOW THAT THEY BETTER HOP OR BE READY TO GET HOPPD ON!!!! :0
> *


 :0  :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 07:56 PM~13589004
> *ALL I KNOW THAT THEY BETTER HOP OR BE READY TO GET HOPPD ON!!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 09:56 PM~13589004
> *ALL I KNOW THAT THEY BETTER HOP OR BE READY TO GET HOPPD ON!!!! :0
> *


YALL TAKING THAT BLACK CUTLASS OUT TO THE PARK THIS SUNDAY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 15 2009, 09:59 PM~13589037
> *YALL TAKING THAT BLACK CUTLASS OUT TO THE PARK THIS SUNDAY
> *


YES SIR!!! ITS WORKING OK, BUT ANYTHING CAN GO WRONG!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 06:34 PM~13587957
> *will roberto g catch his beat down at the hlc picnic this weekend???  :dunno:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 09:57 PM~13589023
> *:0  :0
> *


THERE YA GO TRYING TO START SOMETHING!!!!! U TOO CALI!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 08:00 PM~13589065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: are u calling him a pussy????? 



































































cat... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:00 PM~13589061
> *YES SIR!!! ITS WORKING OK, BUT ANYTHING CAN GO WRONG!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:01 PM~13589086
> *THERE YA GO TRYING TO START SOMETHING!!!!! U TOO CALI!!!! :cheesy:
> *


not me i jus wanna see some hopping.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 08:02 PM~13589088
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: are u calling him a pussy?????
> cat... :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 10:02 PM~13589099
> *not me i jus wanna see some hopping.... :biggrin:
> *



X2 
don't wanna see no









:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:01 PM~13589086
> *THERE YA GO TRYING TO START SOMETHING!!!!! U TOO CALI!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:04 PM~13589136
> *X2
> don't wanna see no
> 
> ...


hey i like those with hot sause!!!! lol


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 06:34 PM~13587957
> *will roberto g catch his beat down at the hlc picnic this weekend???  :dunno:
> *


mayne....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:00 PM~13589061
> *YES SIR!!! ITS WORKING OK, BUT ANYTHING CAN GO WRONG!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK WELL SEE YALL UP THERE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 15 2009, 10:07 PM~13589179
> *OK WELL SEE YALL UP THERE
> *


orale homie!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 15 2009, 08:04 PM~13589136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13589222
> *u will its houston... :0  :biggrin:
> +1
> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:11 PM~13589260
> *:biggrin:
> *


no getting stuck!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 10:12 PM~13589274
> *no getting stuck!!!!!
> *


da world may never knoW!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:15 PM~13589336
> *da world may never knoW!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 08:12 PM~13589274
> *no getting stuck!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:19 PM~13589406
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin: DOES FLOATIN COUNT????? :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 10:12 PM~13589274
> *no getting stuck!!!!!
> *


If it does...*DOESN'T COUNT*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:20 PM~13589415
> *If it does...DOESN'T COUNT
> *


nah, ..get stuck =go home :biggrin: , with a MAGNET STICKER ON WINDOW :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:19 PM~13589411
> *:uh:  :biggrin: DOES FLOATIN COUNT????? :cheesy:
> *


IT SHOULD, we r in the SPACE CITY :biggrin: ,LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:20 PM~13589415
> *If it does...DOESN'T COUNT
> *


THE LAST HIT BEFORE IT GETS STUCK IS THE ONE THAT COUNTS!!!! AND YES I GOT FKD AT MAGNIFICOS, I WON!!! :angry: BUT ITS ALL GOOD CAUSE I WAS OUT TO PROVE A POINT AND I DID....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:22 PM~13589453
> *IT SHOULD, we r in the SPACE CITY :biggrin: ,LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:23 PM~13589461
> *THE LAST HIT BEFORE IT GETS STUCK IS THE ONE THAT COUNTS!!!! AND YES I GOT FKD AT MAGNIFICOS, I WON!!! :angry:  BUT ITS ALL GOOD CAUSE I WAS OUT TO PROVE A POINT AND I DID....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: ...reminds me of LRM's pinche rules :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:21 PM~13589435
> *nah, ..get stuck =go home :biggrin: , with a MAGNET STICKER ON WINDOW :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :banghead:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:23 PM~13589461
> *THE LAST HIT BEFORE IT GETS STUCK IS THE ONE THAT COUNTS!!!! AND YES I GOT FKD AT MAGNIFICOS, I WON!!! :angry:  BUT ITS ALL GOOD CAUSE I WAS OUT TO PROVE A POINT AND I DID....
> *


GO TO SLEEP FOOL :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:24 PM~13589487
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: ...reminds me of LRM's pinche rules  :uh:
> *


 :angry: X2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:25 PM~13589500
> *GO TO SLEEP FOOL :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



Tu tambien :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:24 PM~13589487
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: ...reminds me of LRM's pinche rules  :uh:
> *


X2, LAST LRM ISSUE IS ABOUT 15 PAGES


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:25 PM~13589500
> *GO TO SLEEP FOOL :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


NO IM WAITTING ON SOME MORE PEOPLE TO LOG ON SO I CAN TALK SHIT!!!!! BUT U BETTER NOT SAY ANYTHING BAD CAUSE GOOFY MIGHT PUT U IN TIME OUT!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:26 PM~13589514
> *Tu tambien :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: , U too, school opens early :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 09:26 PM~13589514
> *Tu tambien :biggrin:
> *


Ya duermanse los dos............. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:27 PM~13589535
> *NO IM WAITTING ON SOME MORE PEOPLE TO LOG ON SO I CAN TALK SHIT!!!!! BUT U BETTER NOT SAY ANYTHING BAD CAUSE GOOFY MIGHT PUT U IN TIME OUT!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


what?? :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 09:27 PM~13589537
> *:twak: , U too, school opens early :biggrin:
> *


Got to sleep or you're gonna bust a weld.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Last month's LRM 










:0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 15 2009, 08:28 PM~13589547
> *Ya duermanse los dos.............  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:27 PM~13589537
> *:twak: , U too, school opens early :biggrin:
> *


THAT FOOL CANT EVEN GO SKIPPIN SCHOOL PORQUE HEY PAYS SCHOOL OUT OF HIS OWN POCKET!!!! :biggrin: CHINGALE 713 LILBOY......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:27 PM~13589537
> *:twak: , U too, school opens early :biggrin:
> *



:nono: I go to school whenever :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 07:34 PM~13587957
> *will roberto g catch his beat down at the hlc picnic this weekend???  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 15 2009, 08:28 PM~13589561
> *Got to sleep or you're gonna bust a weld.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:29 PM~13589566
> *Last month's LRM
> 
> 
> ...


SACALE PUS WUERCO MAMONCHITO..... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:29 PM~13589566
> *Last month's LRM
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 herd that car is doing good,..we ll see


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 09:29 PM~13589566
> *Last month's LRM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:31 PM~13589602
> *SACALE PUS WUERCO MAMONCHITO..... :0
> *


 :uh: 

why you hating :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:30 PM~13589588
> *:nono:  I go to school whenever  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 15 2009, 10:28 PM~13589561
> *Got to sleep or you're gonna bust a weld.......... :biggrin:
> *


AND IM GONNA BUST A NUT!!!!!! AY LOS WUACHO....... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 PM~13589633
> *AND IM GONNA BUST A NUT!!!!!! AY LOS WUACHO....... :biggrin:
> *



Hey Tony










:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:32 PM~13589633
> *AND IM GONNA BUST A NUT!!!!!! AY LOS WUACHO....... :biggrin:
> *


este wuey, :loco: :loco: :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:32 PM~13589616
> *:0  :0  herd that car is doing good,..we ll see
> *


X2.......U THINK SOUTH SIDE BUILDIN HOPPERS TOO???????? :cheesy: OH QUIEN LO ECHO LA VENDISION.......


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 09:34 PM~13589660
> *este wuey,  :loco:  :loco:  :twak:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:34 PM~13589671
> *X2.......U THINK SOUTH SIDE BUILDIN HOPPERS TOO???????? :cheesy:  OH QUIEN LO ECHO LA VENDISION.......
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :dunno: , trouble maker :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:34 PM~13589660
> *este wuey,  :loco:  :loco:  :twak:
> *


WHY U HATTIN FOO!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

All I know is on Sunday there is going to be a bunch of


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:34 PM~13589654
> *Hey Tony
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 09:36 PM~13589699
> *All I know is on Sunday there is going to be a bunch of
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:36 PM~13589699
> *All I know is on Sunday there is going to be a bunch of
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE SOME ALREADY LOGIN ON!!!!! :cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:36 PM~13589699
> *All I know is on Sunday there is going to be a bunch of
> 
> 
> ...


yup,


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Apr 15 2009, 10:37 PM~13589713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13589718
> *I SEE SOME ALREADY LOGIN ON!!!!! :cheesy:  :nicoderm:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:, you do talk a lot of shit pinche tony :loco: :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

GOING TO TEXAS

































Might not have a bad ass hopper but I got deeezzzz on dddddeeeee wwwayyyyyy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 10:43 PM~13589798
> *GOING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13589754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:, you do talk a lot of shit pinche tony  :loco:  :no:
> *


IF I DIDNT THERE WOULDNT BE NO ONE DOING SHIT, AND PLUS THEY WOULD THINK THEY WENT TO DA WRONG TOPIC!!!!!! THIS IS HOUSTON LOWRIDERS TOPIC, RITE?????? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 08:43 PM~13589798
> *GOING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


NICEEE, WHEELS,  ,


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 10:43 PM~13589798
> *GOING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


  THEM BITCHES LOOK CLEAN HOMIE,,,,,,,BUT WAT IT DEW??????? :biggrin: HURRY UP FOO SUMMER AROUND DA CORNER WE NEED TO ROW....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 09:43 PM~13589798
> *GOING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


  wasn't able to get mine


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 08:43 PM~13589798
> *GOING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


ole i like to show off lookin ass *****


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 09:40 PM~13589754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:, you do talk a lot of shit pinche tony  :loco:  :no:
> *


x2 :angry: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 15 2009, 09:47 PM~13589872
> *ole i like to show off lookin ass *****
> *


did you ever get the car? i called you back and you didnt answer


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 09:43 PM~13589798
> *GOING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Mayn thats gon add some detail...for the skeetwood?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Ima be at the picnic


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 08:45 PM~13589843
> *NICEEE, WHEELS,   ,
> *


Thnks.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 10:47 PM~13589870
> *  wasn't able to get mine
> *


THATS BECAUSE U NEED MONEY TO BUY SOME STUPID!!!! WAT U THOUGHT THEY WERE JUST GIVING THEM AWAY OR WAT??????/ :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 08:48 PM~13589890
> *did you ever get the car? i called you back and you didnt answer
> *


not yet,,i talked to ur uncle though....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hope this guy show's up to give Tony & Boiler some competition :biggrin: 










Let the hate begin :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 15 2009, 08:47 PM~13589869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey.....fuck u jack!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:50 PM~13589946
> *Hope this guy show's up to give Tony & Boiler  some competition  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   DONT NEED TO HATE, HES DOIN BIG THINGS!!!!! IN H-TOWN!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 09:49 PM~13589918
> *THATS BECAUSE U NEED MONEY TO BUY SOME STUPID!!!! WAT U THOUGHT THEY WERE JUST GIVING THEM AWAY OR WAT??????/ :uh:
> *


i didnt spend the money :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 08:48 PM~13589899
> *:0 Mayn thats gon add some detail...for the skeetwood?
> *


Yezzir....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 15 2009, 09:50 PM~13589938
> *not yet,,i talked to ur uncle though....
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 10:51 PM~13589958
> *Thnks....Esta dura la situation pero aver que...
> Hey.....fuck u jack!
> *


NO TE AGUITES WUEY Y ECHALE GANAS........ IT ALL PAYS OFF AT DA END!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 09:53 PM~13589983
> *Yezzir....
> *


you gonna add leafing? that will set it off


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 10:52 PM~13589978
> *i didnt spend the money  :uh:
> *


  THEY WOULD LOOK NICE ON DA MINI...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:52 PM~13589975
> *   DONT NEED TO HATE, HES DOIN BIG THINGS!!!!! IN H-TOWN!!!!!
> *


 X2

& no Roberto I aint















:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 09:55 PM~13590020
> *  THEY WOULD LOOK NICE ON DA MINI...
> *


:ugh: yeahhhh :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 09:55 PM~13590026
> *X2
> 
> & no Roberto I aint
> ...


so


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:55 PM~13590026
> *X2
> 
> & no Roberto I aint
> ...


UR CRAZY WUEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:50 PM~13589946
> *Hope this guy show's up to give Tony & Boiler  some competition  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nope, no hattin, its all good ,.. we, well me and my peps are proud of what this man has achieve represting tx, specially houston and all the hating surrounding areas,


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 09:52 PM~13589975
> *   DONT NEED TO HATE, HES DOIN BIG THINGS!!!!! IN H-TOWN!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2009, 10:57 PM~13590075
> *nope, no hattin, its all good ,.. we, well me and my peps are proud of what this man has achieve represting tx, specially houston and all the hating surrounding areas,
> *


TIENES UN DICCIONARIO VERDE WUEY.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 15 2009, 10:56 PM~13590047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm glad to see people not down talking just because he has a shop like last time and givin respect where its due. :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 11:01 PM~13590143
> *I'm glad to see you people not down talking just because he has a shop like last time and givin respect where its due. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 11:01 PM~13590143
> *I'm glad to see you people not down talking just because he has a shop like last time and givin respect where its due. :thumbsup:
> *


LAPURANETA.COM  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:00 PM~13590116
> *you always talk shit about people being on shorty's dick
> 
> *


theres a difference about coming in here, saying awww shorty was in a magazine cool
and just looking at the magazine and nodding your head giving props :yes:

dont understand why everyone hates him. i know some people that dont like him but at the end of the day they get parts from him by sending me or some one else to go get them. :dunno:

his prices are really high, hopefully a price drop comes around with all of these shops popping up


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 11:03 PM~13590169
> *theres a difference about coming in here, saying awww shorty was in a magazine cool
> and just looking at the magazine and nodding your head giving props :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 11:03 PM~13590169
> *theres a difference about coming in here, saying awww shorty was in a magazine cool
> and just looking at the magazine and nodding your head giving props :yes:
> 
> ...


LET ME KNOW WAT U NEED I COME ACROSS A LOT OF STUFF. IF I AINT GOT IT I GET IT!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 09:05 PM~13590197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 10:01 PM~13590143
> *I'm glad to see you people not down talking just because he has a shop like last time and givin respect where its due. :thumbsup:
> *


  It takes a real man to give another man props.........Unfortunatley this M-fucker is full of F-cken grown ass men acting like kids..... :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13590200
> *LET ME KNOW WAT U NEED I COME ACROSS A LOT OF STUFF.  IF I AINT GOT IT I GET IT!!!
> *


Let me know if you run across a cutlass dash thats not all cracked. Any color is cool. Dont know if year makes diffrence but its for a 1983


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13590197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: you forgot the the t


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 11:08 PM~13590247
> *Let me know if you run across a cutlass dash thats not all cracked. Any color is cool. Dont know if year makes diffrence but its for a 1983
> *


  ILL LET U KNOW SOMETHING SOON....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:05 PM~13590200
> *LET ME KNOW WAT U NEED I COME ACROSS A LOT OF STUFF.  IF I AINT GOT IT I GET IT!!!
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 11:09 PM~13590258
> *:wave: you forgot the the t
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 10:08 PM~13590247
> *Let me know if you run across a cutlass dash thats not all cracked. Any color is cool. Dont know if year makes diffrence but its for a 1983
> *


tell blacky to fibeglass that one and put the 59 impala gauges, for some reason i like those


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13590266
> *  ILL LET U KNOW SOMETHING SOON....
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 11:12 PM~13590308
> *tell blacky to fibeglass that one and put the 59 impala gauges, for some reason i like those
> *


 
this is better


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 10:12 PM~13590308
> *tell blacky to fibeglass that one and put the 59 impala gauges, for some reason i like those
> *


I do fiberglass, full bodywork & paint.

Would be good idea if it was more custom but its just a simple car kandy, butter interior, 72 spoke daytons and 2 pump set up.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 10:14 PM~13590358
> *I do fiberglass, full bodywork & paint.
> 
> Would be good idea if it was more custom but its just a simple car kandy, butter interior, 72 spoke daytons and 2 pump set up.
> *


 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 10:16 PM~13590398
> *:0
> *


I'm workin' on rear package tray as we speak for a 64...fully fiberglassed and soon to be patterned and muraled...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 10:28 PM~13590532
> *I'm workin' on rear package tray as we speak for a 64...fully fiberglassed and soon to be patterned and muraled...
> *


fotos o no paso


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 10:29 PM~13590549
> *fotos o no paso
> *


You will see it soon when whole car gets painted and its installed


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 10:28 PM~13590532
> *I'm workin' on rear package tray as we speak for a 64...fully fiberglassed and soon to be patterned and muraled...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 15 2009, 11:48 PM~13590783
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ain't it time for you to go


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 15 2009, 10:56 PM~13590870
> *ain't it time for you to go
> 
> 
> ...


It's passed that time........... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 15 2009, 10:48 PM~13590783
> *loco's79
> post Today, 10:48 PM
> User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #184206 Go to the top of the page
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 11:58 PM~13590893
> *:0
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 11:10 PM~13591041
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 15 2009, 09:43 PM~13589798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you spent $300 on a rusty sunroof.. and you bitchin' about prices? 


:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2009, 10:59 PM~13591440
> *
> :uh:
> text em
> ...


pricegougingowned......a midget...im going to get a 44roof manana...how much moneys u got????? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 12:05 AM~13591469
> *pricegougingowned......a midget...im going to get a 44roof manana...how much moneys u got????? :biggrin:
> *


150


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 15 2009, 11:59 PM~13591440
> *
> :uh:
> text em
> ...


yeah you stupid bitch thats becuase i didnt know what they were going for, now i know. you dont see me bitching about. you seem to be more worried about me than your car. get of my nuts


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 11:10 PM~13591493
> *150
> *


fuck u think i am a crackhead???? double n u got a 44 roof......aint like u never paid 300 for one b4.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 12:12 AM~13591507
> *fuck u think i am a crackhead???? double n u got a 44 roof......aint like u never paid 300 for one b4.....
> *


:|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *84 BLAZER*, tequilalow57, tito_ls
saw your truck utside your house looks good


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 15 2009, 06:26 PM~13587375
> *aint yall HLC just as well you no what i mean
> *


Carclub is but the shop is my personal thang i got going on for me... :biggrin: 



**Just tryin to promote myself ya know**


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 09:43 PM~13589798
> *GOING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


nice... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2009, 12:59 AM~13591440
> *you spent $300 on a rusty sunroof..  and you bitchin' about prices?
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 16 2009, 01:11 AM~13591501
> *yeah you stupid bitch thats becuase i didnt know what they were going for, now i know. you dont see me bitching about. you seem to be more worried about me than your car. get of my nuts
> *


whew! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 16 2009, 06:26 AM~13592364
> *nice... :cheesy:
> *


Groupie......






















Thnks....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2009, 09:03 PM~13590169
> *theres a difference about coming in here, saying awww shorty was in a magazine cool
> and just looking at the magazine and nodding your head giving props :yes:
> 
> ...


:no:
:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 07:51 AM~13592472
> *Groupie......
> Thnks....
> *


youre welcome....




HAIRY ASS!!! :barf:


:roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Sup H-Town...


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 16 2009, 09:00 AM~13592515
> *Sup H-Town...
> *


was up bro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 16 2009, 08:58 AM~13592509
> *youre welcome....
> HAIRY ASS!!! :barf:
> :roflmao:
> *


i'm not going to ask how you would know. :burn:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 15 2009, 08:29 PM~13589566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These came out in the MAY issue of LRM? For some reason that issue wasnt mailed to me. I have June but no May. Does anyone have an extra copy for sale? Let me know I will be at the picnic on Sunday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 16 2009, 06:58 AM~13592509
> *youre welcome....
> HAIRY ASS!!! :barf:
> :roflmao:
> *


:uh: ....not hairy no mo!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2009, 08:06 AM~13592559
> *i'm not going to ask how you would know.  :burn:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=470507&hl=

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 08:17 AM~13592611
> *:uh: ....not hairy no mo!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:

you need to update your topic now.... LOL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:17 AM~13592611
> *:uh: ....not hairy no mo!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn you're nasty


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LMMFAO!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 16 2009, 06:58 AM~13592509
> *youre welcome....
> HAIRY ASS!!! :barf:
> :roflmao:
> *


:uh: ....not hairy no mo!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 16 2009, 07:18 AM~13592622
> *:0 :roflmao:
> 
> you need to update your topic now.... LOL!!!
> *


Might update it......wit some pics.......:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:09 AM~13593022
> *Might update it......wit some pics.......:ugh:
> *


lovely....

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got some 12 inch cylinders for sale.??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 15 2009, 08:43 PM~13589798
> *GOING TO TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


show off


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Apr 16 2009, 07:07 AM~13592158
> *Carclub is but the shop is my personal thang i got going on for me... :biggrin:
> **Just tryin to promote myself ya know**
> *


same thing to me


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:16 PM~12673149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you ready for this sunday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 16 2009, 08:17 AM~13592614
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=470507&hl=
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

lookin for 81 to 87 cutless parts in houston....euros,tail lights, ...pm me if u have cutless parts......


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:24 AM~13593721
> *show off
> *


:ugh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: What's good H-Town.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 16 2009, 10:34 AM~13594375
> *you ready for this sunday
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 15 2009, 10:14 PM~13590358
> *I do fiberglass, full bodywork & paint.
> Would be good idea if it was more custom but its just a simple car kandy, butter interior, 72 spoke daytons and 2 pump set up.
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 06:34 PM~13587957
> *will roberto g catch his beat down at the hlc picnic this weekend???  :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Weather looking good on Sunday


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 02:48 PM~13596812
> *Weather looking good on Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


and next up is :biggrin: sports... :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 02:55 PM~13596887
> *and next up is :biggrin:  sports... :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 04:55 PM~13596887
> *and next up is :biggrin:  sports... :uh:
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 02:48 PM~13596812
> *Weather looking good on Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


*INDEED!!!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 15 2009, 08:27 PM~13589535
> *NO IM WAITTING ON SOME MORE PEOPLE TO LOG ON SO I CAN TALK SHIT!!!!! BUT U BETTER NOT SAY ANYTHING BAD CAUSE GOOFY MIGHT PUT U IN TIME OUT!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


KEEP MY NAME OUT YA TRAP....  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

4 sale...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 03:48 PM~13596812
> *Weather looking good on Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


rain or shine!!!


tug o war gonna be fun in the mudd!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 03:29 PM~13597291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spam :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 03:32 PM~13597324
> *spam  :uh:
> *


got jokes today
:twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 03:29 PM~13597291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for da 5th...:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 16 2009, 03:30 PM~13597301
> *rain or shine!!!
> tug o war gonna be fun in the mudd!
> *


YA DAMN RIGHT HOMIE..... YOU CAN JUDGE THAT EVNET.. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 03:37 PM~13597378
> *How much for da 5th...:biggrin:
> *


6500 and car is free :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 03:39 PM~13597404
> *6500 and car is free :biggrin:
> *


:uh: spam x22222222.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 03:36 PM~13597365
> *got jokes today
> :twak:
> *


u selling the car is the biggest joke of today... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 03:41 PM~13597429
> *u selling the car is the biggest joke of today... :biggrin:
> *


when u get a car ull b able to sell it too.....and stop topic jumpin bish :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 03:44 PM~13597471
> *when u get a car ull b able to sell it too.....and stop topic jumpin bish :0  :0
> *


i own stock cars... i can throw some chinas on one and sell it jus like you are doing... :cheesy: oh yea u didnt buy yours though.. layitlow did :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 04:03 PM~13597727
> *i own stock cars... i can throw some chinas on one and sell it jus like you are doing... :cheesy:  oh yea u didnt buy yours though.. layitlow did  :0  :biggrin:
> *


no bich i paid.. i work 4 a living u drink 4 a living :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 04:12 PM~13597816
> *no bich i paid.. i work 4 a living u drink 4 a living :0  :biggrin:
> *


so whats ur point??? :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 04:14 PM~13597840
> *so whats ur point???  :cheesy:
> *


my point is im fkn board.. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 04:17 PM~13597878
> *my point is im fkn board.. :angry:
> *


+1 i painted the study in my house today i was soooo bored...  then it started fuckin raining :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 04:12 PM~13597816
> *no bich i paid.. i work 4 a living u drink 4 a living :0  :biggrin:
> *



:NIGGAPLEAZE:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 04:31 PM~13598059
> *
> :NIGGAPLEAZE:
> *



fail!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 04:46 PM~13598210
> *fail!!
> *


X1000005297 haaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 04:25 PM~13597969
> *+1 i painted the study in my house today i was soooo bored...  then it started fuckin raining  :uh:
> *


wtf u got a study 4?u cant read....i say u turn it into a mini bar.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 04:58 PM~13598346
> *wtf u got a study 4?u cant read....i say u turn it into a mini bar.. :biggrin:
> *


i didnt build the house ..jus bought it.. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 05:18 PM~13598518
> *i didnt build the house ..jus bought it..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 how bout u buy me a house,since u ballin outa controllllllllllllll. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 05:25 PM~13598571
> *:0 how bout u buy me a house,since u ballin outa controllllllllllllll. :biggrin:
> *


how bout u stop buying cars and buy urself a house.. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*lets play a game...
"guess thats crack"

hint, hes from houston..
and hes a lil member*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 08:07 PM~13598877
> *lets play a game...
> "guess thats crack"
> 
> ...



mayne i don't think i wanna play this game


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 08:07 PM~13598877
> *lets play a game...
> "guess thats crack"
> 
> ...


CHRIS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

another hint.. he does own a lowrider..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:07 PM~13598877
> *lets play a game...
> "guess thats crack"
> 
> ...


lets not... ***** u gay.. taking pics of another mans ass... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:13 PM~13598928
> *another hint.. he does own a lowrider..
> *


THEN WE KNOW IT AINT CALI :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 06:15 PM~13598942
> *THEN WE KNOW IT AINT CALI :0
> *


im black dumbass and it aint u either bcuz u got a stock car...thats not mikey yu approved... :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:09 PM~13598891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WISH MY LINES WERE THAT STRAIGHT :angry: 
LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 06:17 PM~13598960
> *im black dumbass and it aint u either bcuz u got a stock car...thats not mikey yu approved... :cheesy:
> *


NO FOO U BEYOND BLACK :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone 1957+Apr 16 2009, 06:13 PM~13598927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wish you would of waited.. haha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 06:20 PM~13598996
> *NO FOO U BEYOND BLACK :0
> *


no im not... sic713 is :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:20 PM~13598997
> *damn your good..
> you know man ass i see
> :0  ha
> ...


DONT WORRY YOULL GE ANOTHER CHANCE...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 06:21 PM~13599016
> *no im not... sic713 is  :0
> *


HES NOT BLACK HES PURPLE :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 06:25 PM~13599060
> *HES NOT BLACK HES PURPLE :0
> *


that was racist!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 16 2009, 06:24 PM~13599049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know you aint talkin casper.. with them old ass blue bandana flip flops you got.. them hoes look brown..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 08:34 AM~13593229
> *anyone got some 12 inch cylinders for sale.??
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:29 PM~13599092
> *you need all the chances you can get, bucket master.
> i know you aint talkin casper.. with them old ass blue bandana flip flops you got.. them hoes look brown..
> *


DONT TALK BOUT MY KICKS....GOT SENTAMENTAL VALUES :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:29 PM~13599092
> *you need all the chances you can get, bucket master.
> i know you aint talkin casper.. with them old ass blue bandana flip flops you got.. them hoes look brown..*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and they look like they on the wrong foot...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 06:36 PM~13599165
> *DONT TALK BOUT MY KICKS....GOT SENTAMENTAL VALUES :angry:
> *


:uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13599170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and they look like they on the wrong foot...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13599176
> *:uh:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 06:37 PM~13599170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and they look like they on the wrong foot...
> *


sure do.. them hoes talkin 2 each other.. soap operas shoes..
"as the spokes turn"


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:39 PM~13599192
> *sure do.. them hoes talkin 2 each other.. soap operas shoes..
> "as the spokes turn"
> *


FAILED .................... TRY AGINE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 06:41 PM~13599209
> *FAILED ....................    TRY AGINE
> *


failed 
spell check *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, cali rydah

that ***** left.. prob went to go buy some new shoes


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:46 PM~13599272
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, cali rydah
> 
> ...


NO BEECH MY WIFE JUST COOKED CHIKN WENT TO MAKE SHURE U WASNT TRYN TO SNEAKN NONE :0 ....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 03:29 PM~13597291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 06:50 PM~13599318
> *NO BEECH MY WIFE JUST COOKED CHIKN WENT TO MAKE SHURE U WASNT TRYN TO SNEAKN NONE :0 ....
> *


i wont sneak that, but ill sneak ya other girl
lol


let me edit before someone gets booty hurt


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:52 PM~13599344
> *i wont sneak that, but ill sneak ya girl
> lol
> *


disrespectful :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 08:52 PM~13599344
> *i wont sneak that, but ill sneak ya girl
> lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13599360
> *disrespectful  :cheesy:
> *


instagator...i said girl, not wife


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13599366
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


you too...
dough boy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:55 PM~13599368
> *instagator...i said girl, not wife
> *


sidechickowned :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 06:56 PM~13599388
> *sidechickowned  :0
> *


***** aint replied cause his hands full of chicken grease.. ***** cant type as it is..

prob end up like g money


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:59 PM~13599425
> ****** aint replied cause his hands full of chicken grease.. ***** cant type as it is..
> 
> prob end up like g money
> *


plus he is on his cell phone... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 07:52 PM~13599344
> *i wont sneak that, but ill sneak ya other girl
> lol
> let me edit before someone gets booty hurt
> *


snitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 16 2009, 07:02 PM~13599450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you jack stand king


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 07:04 PM~13599482
> ****** left again.. prob didnt pay his bill
> fuck you jack stand king
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:59 PM~13599425
> ****** aint replied cause his hands full of chicken grease.. ***** cant type as it is..
> 
> prob end up like g money
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 06:55 PM~13599368
> *instagator...i said girl, not wife
> *


I KNOW U ANT TALKN BOUT MY CHIK FROM HEARTS...... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 07:02 PM~13599450
> *plus he is on his cell phone... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO BICH IM AT THE HOUSE ON THE COMP.....BUTTHE KEYBOARD IS FUKD UP SO I HAVE TO USE THE ON SCREEN KEYBOARD AND MOUSE.......WICH SUX ASS :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 07:16 PM~13599630
> *NO BICH IM AT THE HOUSE ON THE COMP.....BUTTHE KEYBOARD IS FUKD UP SO I HAVE TO USE THE ON SCREEN KEYBOARD AND MOUSE.......WICH SUX ASS :angry:
> *


did lil pay for that.. ***** got touch screen monitors and shit


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 07:18 PM~13599653
> *did lil pay for that.. ***** got touch screen monitors and shit
> *


NO BICH I GOT A LOAN FROM CALI :0


----------



## Tyrone 1957 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 08:20 PM~13598997
> *damn your good..
> you know man ass i see
> :0  ha
> ...


THAT'S MY SON NOTICED THE INTERIOR IN HIS CAR


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 16 2009, 07:16 PM~13599630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good topic tonight


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 07:23 PM~13599715
> *sure u do... :uh:
> :0
> :0
> *


DONT U GOT SUM MORE ROOMS 2 PAINT PINK :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 16 2009, 07:20 PM~13599671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup wey


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 16 2009, 07:32 PM~13599809
> *DONT U GOT SUM MORE ROOMS 2 PAINT PINK :0
> *


hahaha...why u wanna do it??? we all know u aint got no job...u can make u some extra money so u can put gas in the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what time does the hop start on sunday?? i wanna make sure im front and center gettin my cheer on :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13599898
> *what time does the hop start on sunday?? i wanna make sure im front and center gettin my cheer on  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: 

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 07:39 PM~13599898
> *what time does the hop start on sunday?? i wanna make sure im front and center gettin my cheer on  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

You do that Cali, be sure to wear this










:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 16 2009, 07:41 PM~13599932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as u got yours on too... naw imma be there with a styrofoam cup filled with a alcoholic beverage..just tryna hang out and have a good time...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> did u get that done yet?? one word... DOOR
> :0 :yes: :yes: , will try it tomarrow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > did u get that done yet?? one word... DOOR
> > :0 :yes: :yes: , will try it tomarrow
> 
> 
> call me ill roll through... :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 07:42 PM~13599951
> *You do that Cali, be sure to wear this
> 
> 
> ...


id hit it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 16 2009, 07:50 PM~13600036
> *id hit it
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 16 2009, 09:46 PM~13600002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 16 2009, 09:51 PM~13600048
> *x2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*THE GOOF NEEDS SOME HELP ...I NEED TO BORROW A HOPPING SCALE FOR SUNDAY'S HLC PICNIC...SO NO SCALE..NO HOP...*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 16 2009, 08:51 PM~13600048
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 07:39 PM~13599898
> *what time does the hop start on sunday?? i wanna make sure im front and center gettin my cheer on  :biggrin:
> *


X22222 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 07:56 PM~13600110
> *you won't be the only one who would wear one
> *


i would never... only losers would wear that shit.. and hot chick models...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 07:57 PM~13600126
> *THE GOOF NEEDS SOME HELP ...I NEED TO BORROW A HOPPING SCALE FOR SUNDAY'S HLC PICNIC...SO NO SCALE..NO HOP...
> *



Fuck a scale let these boys nose up that way we all can judge who got the INCHES in big H. Just my 2 pennies


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:57 PM~13600126
> *THE GOOF NEEDS SOME HELP ...I NEED TO BORROW A HOPPING SCALE FOR SUNDAY'S HLC PICNIC...SO NO SCALE..NO HOP...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 07:57 PM~13600126
> *THE GOOF NEEDS SOME HELP ...I NEED TO BORROW A HOPPING SCALE FOR SUNDAY'S HLC PICNIC...SO NO SCALE..NO HOP...
> *


marcustoms has one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2009, 07:59 PM~13600141
> *Fuck a scale let these boys nose up that way we all can judge who got the INCHES in big H. Just my 2 pennies
> *


your 2 pennies dont count maybe if you had 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 07:57 PM~13600126
> *THE GOOF NEEDS SOME HELP ...I NEED TO BORROW A HOPPING SCALE FOR SUNDAY'S HLC PICNIC...SO NO SCALE..NO HOP...
> *


Ain't marc got one?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2009, 07:59 PM~13600141
> *Fuck a scale let these boys nose up that way we all can judge who got the INCHES in big H. Just my 2 pennies
> *


SORRY HOMIE WHEN CASH IS INVOLVED ..WE NEED A LEGIT WIN..AND A SCALE..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 08:00 PM~13600164
> *your 2 pennies dont count maybe if you had 2 cents  :biggrin:
> *


Ok Mr. Cheerleader


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13600172
> *Ain't marc got one?
> *


LATE :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13600179
> *Ok Mr. Cheerleader
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13600172
> *Ain't marc got one?
> *


I CALLED BUT NO ANSWER..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TAPE MEASURE :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 08:01 PM~13600180
> *LATE  :uh:
> *







Goof ill try n call marc for u.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:02 PM~13600188
> *I CALLED BUT NO ANSWER..
> *


i jus talked to him.. call him now goofy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:02 PM~13600193
> *TAPE MEASURE  :dunno:
> *


roberto g?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 08:05 PM~13600219
> *roberto g?????
> *


any chipper in houston could clear his short ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 10:05 PM~13600219
> *roberto g?????
> *



:0 

he's only 4'8 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:nicoderm: whats up lowrider world


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:06 PM~13600250
> *:0
> 
> he's only 4'8
> ...


use the tape measure and measure lines out on his clothes... :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Doesn't Shorty also have a hop stick? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Just use slim......mark his ass wit lines and he's tall enuff.....:0:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:11 PM~13600313
> *Just use slim......mark his ass wit lines and he's tall enuff.....:0:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 10:11 PM~13600313
> *Just use slim......mark his ass wit lines and he's tall enuff.....:0:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13600345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


none of that shit by the trunk on sunday boiler... :biggrin: oh yea no getting stuck either


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 10:14 PM~13600345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 10:15 PM~13600367
> *none of that shit by the trunk on sunday boiler... :biggrin:  oh yea no getting stuck either
> *


or this


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:20 PM~13600420
> *or this
> 
> 
> ...


u will see some chipping too...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 10:24 PM~13600487
> *u will see some chipping too...
> *



:angry: :uh: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 08:04 PM~13600208
> *i jus talked to him.. call  him now goofy
> *


 * we have a scale.... MARCUSTOMS WILL BE JUDGING THE HOP!*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 10:27 PM~13600534
> *  we have a scale....
> *



:h5:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13600534
> *  we have a scale....
> *


I will be there on Sunday


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13600345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SLIM ONLY 5'6" HUH :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13600547
> *I will be there on Sunday
> *


  KOOL HOMIE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13600541
> *:h5:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13600534
> *  we have a scale.... MARCUSTOMS WILL BE JUDGING THE HOP!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:27 PM~13600534
> *  we have a scale.... MARCUSTOMS WILL BE JUDGING THE HOP!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 05:20 PM~13597177
> *KEEP MY NAME OUT YA TRAP....   :biggrin:
> *


U GOT ALL MAD LAST TIME HE WAS TALKING SHIT ON HERE!!!!! :biggrin: U ASKED HIM "WHEN DID U START BEEN LIKE THAT VICTOR"......I WAS LAUGHING MY ASS OFF!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jan 11 2009, 09:07 PM~12673031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:46 PM~13600804
> *U GOT ALL MAD LAST TIME HE WAS TALKING SHIT ON HERE!!!!!  :biggrin: U ASKED HIM "WHEN DID U START BEEN LIKE THAT VICTOR"......I WAS LAUGHING MY ASS OFF!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:uh: no one got mad....jus asked him question...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13599898
> *what time does the hop start on sunday?? i wanna make sure im front and center gettin my cheer on  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK TO ALL DA HOPPERS, ? IS ALL HOPPIN???????? :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 10:49 PM~13600866
> *:uh: no one got mad....jus asked him question...
> *


OH U MUST OF FORGOT ALREADY, HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13600882
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL DA HOPPERS, ? IS ALL HOPPIN???????? :uh:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:52 PM~13600910
> *OH U MUST OF FORGOT ALREADY, HUH? :biggrin:
> *


remind me on sunday..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 10:53 PM~13600924
> *remind me on sunday..
> *


SURE WILL!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13600882
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL DA HOPPERS, ? IS ALL HOPPIN???????? :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 08:54 PM~13600944
> *SURE WILL!!!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

so what is a good hydro setup going for these days.. got a grand to spend...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 10:54 PM~13600946
> *x2
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 16 2009, 08:58 PM~13601002
> *
> *


  wut up homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 16 2009, 10:47 PM~13600823
> *
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 10:57 PM~13600981
> *so what is a good hydro setup going for these days.. got a grand to spend...
> *


CCE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 16 2009, 09:00 PM~13601031
> *CCE
> *


i want something different..i already had cce


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 10:58 PM~13601008
> *  wut up homie
> *


WUZ UP LORD GOOFY READY FOR THIS SUNDAY


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 11:00 PM~13601039
> *i want something different..i already had cce
> *


Black Magic :dunno:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 10:59 PM~13601022
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!
> *


WHAT IT DO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 16 2009, 09:01 PM~13601047
> *WUZ UP LORD GOOFY READY FOR THIS SUNDAY
> *


indeed homie...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:01 PM~13601057
> *Black Magic  :dunno:
> *


pitbull,pro hopper, lowlife


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 11:00 PM~13601039
> *i want something different..i already had cce
> *


WELL YOU NO VINCENT IS GOING WITH PRO HOPPER ON HIS LAC


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 11:02 PM~13601076
> *indeed homie...
> *


SO ARE WE ALL GOING TO MEET UP BE FOR WE GO TO THE PARK SUNDAY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:00 PM~13601039
> *i want something different..i already had cce
> *


Well wat u trying to do wit it??? Gota have them pits in ya trunk 















Honestly they all da same shit.....different names put on em dats all.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 11:05 PM~13601138
> *Well wat u trying to do wit it??? Gota have them pits in ya trunk
> Honestly they all da same shit.....different names put on em dats all.....
> *


  BUT THERES ALWAYS UPGRADES


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:05 PM~13601138
> *Well wat u trying to do wit it??? Gota have them pits in ya trunk
> Honestly they all da same shit.....different names put on em dats all.....
> *


HOW MUCH PITS GOING FOR...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

GOOD LUCK ON ALL THE HOPPER'Z HOPING THIS SUNDAY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:00 PM~13601039
> *i want something different..i already had cce
> *


im partial to pitbull myself :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:05 PM~13601138
> *Well wat u trying to do wit it??? Gota have them pits in ya trunk
> Honestly they all da same shit.....different names put on em dats all.....
> *


CLEAN HOT N TIGHT

Posts: 4,559
Joined: Feb 2007
From: IN YO MOUTH!!
Car Club: ITS A RECESSION AND I DON'T HAVE A CAR ON THE STREETS C.C.

can I join this club???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:06 PM~13601152
> *   BUT THERES ALWAYS UPGRADES
> *


CALL ME TOMORROW..WIFEY AND MY LIL BOY ASLEEP... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:06 PM~13601152
> *   BUT THERES ALWAYS UPGRADES
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:06 PM~13601157
> *HOW MUCH PITS GOING FOR...
> *


u aint ready....put some square dumps in the trunk :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 16 2009, 09:03 PM~13601097
> *WELL YOU NO VINCENT IS GOING WITH PRO HOPPER ON HIS LAC
> *


YEA ..PRO X KIT I THINK


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 11:07 PM~13601178
> *CALL ME TOMORROW..WIFEY AND MY LIL  BOY ASLEEP... :biggrin:
> *


KOOL, I DIDNT EVEN PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT U TYPED I ONLY DIALED #...... I'LL CALL U...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 09:07 PM~13601175
> *CLEAN HOT N TIGHT
> 
> Posts: 4,559
> ...


Do u got a lowrider??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:09 PM~13601195
> *u aint ready....put some square dumps in the trunk  :cheesy:
> *


*****..IF ITS OVER A GRAND IM SURE NOT READY.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:09 PM~13601203
> *KOOL, I DIDNT EVEN PAY ATTENTION TO WHAT U TYPED I ONLY DIALED #...... I'LL CALL U...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:09 PM~13601204
> *Do u got a lowrider??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 11:10 PM~13601211
> ******..IF ITS OVER A GRAND IM SURE NOT READY.. :biggrin:
> *


I CAN DO THAT!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 11:10 PM~13601211
> ******..IF ITS OVER A GRAND IM SURE NOT READY.. :biggrin:
> *


OH I FORGOT TO ASK, ARE U LOOKING FOR SOMETHING NEW OR USED??? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:10 PM~13601211
> ******..IF ITS OVER A GRAND IM SURE NOT READY.. :biggrin:
> *


Just puta nice lookin wammy seetup in da lac.... lay n play is all u need


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:12 PM~13601247
> *Just puta nice lookin wammy seetup in da lac.... lay n play is all u need
> *


LAYNPLAY.COM :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 11:12 PM~13601247
> *Just puta nice lookin wammy seetup in da lac.... lay n play is all u need
> *


X2 BITCH IS CLEAN ALREADY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 09:10 PM~13601225
> *:dunno:
> *


Right answer......ur in.......vice president as of today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:13 PM~13601271
> *Right answer......ur in.......vice president as of today
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 11:13 PM~13601271
> *Right answer......ur in.......vice president as of today
> *


IM GONNA HAVE TO SELL ALL MY BUCKETS SO I CAN KICK IT WITH YA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:10 PM~13601211
> ******..IF ITS OVER A GRAND IM SURE NOT READY.. :biggrin:
> *


for a grand u can get a chrome basic kit but no batteries ..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:14 PM~13601284
> *IM GONNA HAVE TO SELL ALL MY BUCKETS SO I CAN KICK IT WITH YA!!! :biggrin:
> *


Dont do that... we not recruiting anymore :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:12 PM~13601247
> *Just puta nice lookin wammy seetup in da lac.... lay n play is all u need
> *


says the man whos not lifted...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 11:14 PM~13601287
> *for a grand u can get a chrome basic kit but no batteries ..
> *


WAT KIND OF SET UP, DOES IT COME WITH MARZ. GEARS??? :  WAT U BEEN UP TO HOMIE? WHEN U PULLING DA RAG OUT...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:17 PM~13601321
> *says the man whos not lifted...
> *


 :0 Nofluidinyourhosesowned!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 11:16 PM~13601298
> *Dont do that... we not recruiting anymore  :cheesy:
> *


IS IT CAUSE IM MEXICAN????? :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:18 PM~13601337
> *IS IT CAUSE IM MEXICAN????? :angry:
> *


no that would be racist!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 11:19 PM~13601352
> *no that would be racist!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: U ALRITE FOO!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13601298
> *Dont do that... we not recruiting anymore  :cheesy:
> *


X2...strictly for non lowridin cheerleaders...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:17 PM~13601322
> *WAT KIND OF SET UP, DOES IT COME WITH MARZ. GEARS???  :   WAT U BEEN UP TO HOMIE? WHEN U PULLING DA RAG OUT...
> *


black magic had that kit for under 1000..so did cce. i should be at the hlc picnic in the 60.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13601364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt read that in the rule book!!! :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:17 PM~13601321
> *says the man whos not lifted...
> *


3 year old setup and dead ass batteries prolly got more snap than ur bucket....:0:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ragalac are u going to walk around the park carrying one of your rims..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:21 PM~13601392
> *ragalac are u going to walk around the park carrying one of your rims..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** got one zenith keychain and two knockoffs on display


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he gona have a picture of his car in his wallet and carrying 1 rim lookin ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:21 PM~13601392
> *ragalac are u going to walk around the park carrying one of your rims..... :biggrin:
> *


imma bring a piece of a dayton box to show... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:24 PM~13601425
> *he gona have a picture of his car in his wallet and carrying 1 rim lookin ass
> *


he gon bring the leftover silverleaf and say "the rest is on the car" :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:21 PM~13601392
> *ragalac are u going to walk around the park carrying one of your rims..... :biggrin:
> *


Na...got a lil surprise for this weekend....









































And fuck both of y'all.......lone u better hope da lady let u go......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 11:20 PM~13601372
> *black magic had that kit for under 1000..so did cce.  i should be at the hlc picnic in the 60.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:25 PM~13601443
> *Na...got a lil surprise for this weekend....
> And fuck both of y'all.......lone u better hope da lady let u go......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 11:25 PM~13601443
> *Na...got a lil surprise for this weekend....
> And fuck both of y'all.......lone u better hope da lady let u go......
> *


 :0 LOCKDOWN!!!! OH THAT SOUNDS LIKE ME!!!! :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:27 PM~13601465
> *:0  LOCKDOWN!!!! OH THAT SOUNDS LIKE ME!!!! :angry:
> *


I blame it on the recession :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:25 PM~13601443
> *Na...got a lil surprise for this weekend....
> And fuck both of y'all.......lone u better hope da lady let u go......
> *


u got me fucked up. i iron the pants, and wear them :biggrin: 

unlike someone........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13601496
> *u got me fucked up. i iron the pants, and wear them  :biggrin:
> 
> unlike someone........
> *


***** said iron pants.......say wat u ain't sayin mayne.....:0:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13601496
> *u got me fucked up. i iron the pants, and wear them  :biggrin:
> 
> unlike someone........
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:31 PM~13601525
> ****** said iron pants.......say wat u ain't sayin mayne.....:0:
> *


***** said ya pants look like they was balled up in a backpack before u put them on... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 11:28 PM~13601492
> *I blame it on the recession  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 16 2009, 09:32 PM~13601541
> *X2
> *


+1 more


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 09:32 PM~13601538
> ****** said ya pants look like they was balled up in a backpack before u put them on... :0
> *


Dry cleann *****!!! 



























Plus no need to iron my tight skinny jeans....:happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:34 PM~13601573
> *Dry cleann *****!!!
> Plus no need to iron my tight skinny jeans....:happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Skirted out. 







































Mmmm mmmm mmmmmmmm.........gangsta leanin!!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________








​


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 10:24 PM~13601425
> *he gona have a picture of his car in his wallet and carrying 1 rim lookin ass
> *


so.. roberto g gonna walk around with pieces of rust in his pocket.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Lone....u ain't talmbout it......:0:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 16 2009, 11:38 PM~13602349
> *so.. roberto g gonna walk around with pieces of rust in his pocket.
> *


and your gonna have a jack stand up your ass? :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 16 2009, 11:43 PM~13602908
> *and your gonna have a jack stand up your ass? :burn:
> *


you might have one across your head


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 10:46 PM~13602445
> *Lone....u ain't talmbout it......:0:
> 
> 
> ...


sooner than u think


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

funny how a bunch of grown people get butthurt over what i say on the net


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:11 PM~13600313
> *Just use slim......mark his ass wit lines and he's tall enuff.....:0:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 11:21 PM~13601392
> *ragalac are u going to walk around the park carrying one of your rims..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *KRAZYTOYZ*, lone star


what's up juan, you have anymore $600.00 buckets for sale? *I'll have cash on hand.* LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2009, 12:38 AM~13602349
> *so.. roberto g gonna walk around with pieces of rust in his pocket.
> *


already pissin in roberto's cheerios. LOL


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 17 2009, 08:19 AM~13603922
> *funny how a bunch of grown people get butthurt over what i say on the net
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINEWUNSIXX_@Jan 8 2009, 09:47 PM~12647057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shited on ya noe


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 17 2009, 10:38 AM~13605931
> *:0 shited on ya noe
> *


negative.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 10:49 AM~13606019
> *I'm gay
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 17 2009, 11:48 AM~13606579
> * I still smell like charred flesh..
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

mest up... :no: 


yall some crazy asses...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2009, 12:48 PM~13607073
> *mest up... :yes:
> i like to get crazy in my ass...
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 12:34 PM~13606954
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Bahahahahhaa fredykugerskinowned!!!! Lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 17 2009, 01:49 PM~13607088
> *
> *


 :buttkick: 

cochino!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 12:57 PM~13607150
> *Bahahahahhaa fredykugerskinowned!!!! Lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 17 2009, 01:27 PM~13607432
> *:buttkick:
> 
> cochino!!!!
> *


let me lick your asshole..







now thats cochino































but im being serious tho


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 17 2009, 01:41 PM~13607558
> *let me lick your asshole..
> now thats cochino
> but im being serious tho
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 17 2009, 06:19 AM~13603922
> *funny how a bunch of grown people get butthurt over what i say on the net
> *



grown ass men is right, you need to watch what you say to ppl that *you don't know *and get a cure for you short man syndrome...fo reals


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 17 2009, 01:41 PM~13607558
> *let me lick your asshole..
> now thats cochino
> but im being serious tho
> *



tossed salads :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 17 2009, 02:45 PM~13607597
> *grown ass men is right, you need to watch what you say to ppl that you don't know and get a cure for you short man syndrome...fo reals
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 17 2009, 02:41 PM~13607558
> *let me lick your asshole..
> now thats cochino
> but im being serious tho
> *


:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic thats nasty... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2009, 07:59 PM~13600141
> *Fuck a scale let these boys nose up that way we all can judge who got the INCHES in big H. Just my 2 pennies
> *


AGREED


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 16 2009, 08:15 PM~13600367
> *none of that shit by the trunk on sunday boiler... :biggrin:  oh yea no getting stuck either
> *


 :uh: what?, b there to take sum notes :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2009, 09:21 PM~13601392
> *ragalac are u going to walk around the park carrying one of your rims..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

its raining hard in the northside


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 02:29 PM~13607926
> *:uh: what?, b there to take sum notes :biggrin:
> *


hahaha remember when u was in l.a. with me and u was askin" can i look under your homies car, hey cali what is that"? i see u already took some notes... :biggrin: i dont need no notes from you...i already forgot the shit you are just learning.. :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 02:42 PM~13608000
> *hahaha remember when u was in l.a. with me and u was askin" can i look under your homies car, hey cali what is that"? i see u already took some notes... :biggrin: i dont need no notes from you...i already forgot the shit you are just learning.. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: , they do have tight hoppers, but didnt get to look under the big dog cars, i just lookd at the one ur homie had, but they didnt let that car hop, , what ? just learning , well i try , but havnt seen anything from u :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 17 2009, 02:38 PM~13607976
> *its raining hard in the northside
> *


x2 in southeast, looks like 8pm outside


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 04:51 PM~13608065
> *x2 in southeast, looks like 8pm outside
> *



:yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 02:50 PM~13608058
> *:0  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao: , they do have tight  hoppers, but didnt get to look under the big dog cars, i just lookd at the one ur homie had, but they didnt let that car hop, , what ? just learning , well i try , but havnt seen anything from u :dunno:
> *


that car does 135... u just getting into the 60s boiler.. i aint gon argue with u tho.. keep doing what u doing..i guess your hopper is tight now that is has chrome... you been chipping for years though...but i dont have a car so im not gonna speak on what u guys are doing :uh: but on the real u doing bad for a double pump with a trunk full of batteries... jus a reality check and if u take that shit to tulsa u WILL get clowned...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13608110
> *that car does 135... u just getting into the 60s boiler.. i aint gon argue with u tho.. keep doing what u doing..i guess your hopper is tight now that is has chrome... you been chipping for years though...but i dont have a car so im not gonna speak on what u guys are doing  :uh: but on the real u doing bad for a double pump with a trunk full of batteries... jus a reality check and if u take that shit to tulsa u WILL get clowned...
> *


post a pic of that 135 inch car :biggrin: , now i hope u go to the park to see 60s??, , and i aint worrie about tulsa, i'm doing ok  ,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 03:03 PM~13608167
> *post a pic of that 135 inch car :biggrin: , now i hope u go to the park to see 60s??, , and i aint worrie about tulsa, i'm doing ok  ,
> *


u got the big fish i dont need tp post pics u got the dvd... :biggrin: and i might not even go to the park  i just bought a bag of chips today... :0 jus fuckin with u boileritto


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

one thing 4 sure i'm still going to tulsa , win or lose, im still gona have fun doing what i like homie,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 03:07 PM~13608204
> *one thing 4 sure i'm still going to tulsa , win or lose, im still gona have fun doing what i like homie,
> *


oh dont trip i will be there cheerleading for the homies from cali.. :biggrin: and maybe texas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 03:05 PM~13608190
> *u got the big fish i dont need tp post pics u got the dvd... :biggrin: and i might not even go to the park   i just bought a bag of chips today... :0 jus fuckin with u boileritto
> *


i will try to post pics of that super magnet , i meant that 135 inch car later :biggrin: , try to make it to the park


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 03:10 PM~13608234
> *i will try to post pics of that super magnet , i meant that 135 inch car later :biggrin: , try to make it to the park
> *


never said it wasnt a magnet and i never said it was clean.. i just said it does 135 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh yea and that 64 u said was clean could be on its way to houston :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 03:08 PM~13608210
> *oh dont trip i will be there cheerleading for the homies from cali.. :biggrin:  and maybe texas
> *


seems like the west aint gona make it to that picnic, ,,midwest talking a lot of shit to them,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 03:12 PM~13608250
> *never said it wasnt a magnet and i never said it was clean.. i just said it does 135  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh yea and that 64 u said was clean could be on its way to houston  :0
> *


 :0 :0 , make sure you throw sum POLLO LOCO in the trunk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 03:13 PM~13608258
> *seems like the west aint gona make it to that picnic, ,,midwest talking a lot of shit to them,
> *


they will be there..not like i know or anything..if not i will root for texas.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 02:51 PM~13608065
> *x2 in southeast, looks like 8pm outside
> *


barely made it home.. brakes wet on 13's

back solenoid wont work, and i drove in some flood water locked up..



im home to eat some ppopeyes i got on the way


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 03:15 PM~13608281
> *they will be there..not like i know or anything..if not i will root for texas.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 02:20 PM~13607876
> *sic thats nasty...  :uh:
> *


but it taste good.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 03:16 PM~13608295
> *barely made it home.. brakes wet on 13's
> 
> back solenoid wont work, and i drove in some flood water locked up..
> ...


all of this = REAL KING OF THE STREETS  ,who else does this any day, , STREETSHOW does it but... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 03:19 PM~13608328
> *all of this = REAL KING OF THE STREETS  ,who else does this any day, , STREETSHOW does it but... :biggrin:
> *


and my batts are juiced for sunday..

im about to put this car up and wrap the frame


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 05:19 PM~13608328
> *all of this = REAL KING OF THE STREETS  ,who else does this any day, , STREETSHOW does it but... :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 03:21 PM~13608341
> *and my batts are juiced for sunday..
> 
> im about to put this car up and wrap the frame
> *


 :0 :0 , knew it


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Watts up *C*ali? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13608391
> *:0  :0 , knew it
> *


that bug bite me.. just a parcial wrap.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 03:21 PM~13608350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13608395
> *Watts up Cali? :biggrin:
> *


edit


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 05:28 PM~13608408
> *edit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13608395
> *Watts up Cali? :biggrin:
> *


edit x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 17 2009, 03:28 PM~13608413
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 03:27 PM~13608400
> *that bug bite me.. just a parcial wrap.
> *


what? the bug bite u


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 05:28 PM~13608415
> *edit x2
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 05:29 PM~13608424
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 03:28 PM~13608415
> *edit x2
> *


what the hell, lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 03:29 PM~13608426
> *what? the bug bite u
> *


hoppin bug..

im become a attention whore


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 17 2009, 03:31 PM~13608450
> *:h5:
> *


high 5
whos gay.
you are..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 03:31 PM~13608459
> *hoppin bug..
> 
> im become a attention whore
> *


bladders or pistons :cheesy:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 05:31 PM~13608459
> ***** bug..
> 
> im become a gay whore
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13608466
> *high 5
> whos gay.
> you are..
> *


wtf, yall fruty acting :no:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Apr 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13608395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 17 2009, 03:33 PM~13608481
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13608476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats your boy


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 05:34 PM~13608493
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


My Bad... What it B like CKali
:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 03:35 PM~13608504
> *dont know..
> *


piston


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 17 2009, 03:36 PM~13608513
> *My Bad... What it B like CKali
> :uh:
> *


thats better


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 17 2009, 04:16 PM~13608295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 05:03 PM~13608167
> *post a pic of that 135 inch car :biggrin: , now i hope u go to the park to see 60s??, , and i aint worrie about tulsa, i'm doing ok  ,
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 04:06 PM~13608822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 02:55 PM~13608110
> *that car does 135... u just getting into the 60s boiler.. i aint gon argue with u tho.. keep doing what u doing..i guess your hopper is tight now that is has chrome... you been chipping for years though...but i dont have a car so im not gonna speak on what u guys are doing  :uh: but on the real u doing bad for a double pump with a trunk full of batteries... jus a reality check and if u take that shit to tulsa u WILL get clowned...*



:0 :0 :0 :0 awwww mayne.....here we go again............. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 04:06 PM~13608822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the bucket magnet ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 06:10 PM~13608874
> *thats the bucket magnet ...
> *


you'll never see that shit in Houston


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 04:09 PM~13608868
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 awwww mayne.....here we go again............. :biggrin:
> *


its all in good fun... boiler knows whats up.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 04:09 PM~13608868
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 awwww mayne.....here we go again............. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: , :biggrin: , ITSJUSTCHEERLEADINGPUNTOCOM :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whut it dew H-Town, any one going to the Austin show next weekend.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 04:10 PM~13608880
> *you'll never see that shit in Houston
> *


hope not


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 04:10 PM~13608887
> *its all in good fun... boiler knows whats up.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 17 2009, 04:13 PM~13608920
> *Whut it dew H-Town, any one going to the Austin show next weekend.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 04:14 PM~13608934
> *hope not
> *


it wont... houston is playing with weight just not taht much


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 04:18 PM~13608979
> *it wont... houston is playing with weight just not taht much
> *


yup, its a big diference beetwen 300 pound and 3000 pounds :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 04:20 PM~13609002
> *yup, its a big diference beetwen 300 pound and 3000 pounds :biggrin:
> *


yea like a couple thousand dollars.. :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 04:21 PM~13609019
> *yea like a couple thousand dollars.. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 04:22 PM~13609028
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: lead not solid bars... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 06:25 PM~13609059
> *:biggrin: lead not solid bars... :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget concrete in the bumpers too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 16 2009, 11:12 PM~13601247
> *Just puta nice lookin wammy seetup in da lac.... lay n play is all u need
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 04:48 PM~13609221
> *Don't forget concrete in the bumpers  too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 04:48 PM~13609221
> *Don't forget concrete in the bumpers  too
> *


 :0 :0 sand bags?? :dunno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 04:18 PM~13608979
> *it wont... houston is playing with weight just not taht much
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 06:54 PM~13609279
> *:0  :0 sand bags?? :dunno:
> *


 :ugh: 

never heard of that in a hopper


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2009, 04:54 PM~13609281
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2009, 04:54 PM~13609281
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :nono: :nicoderm: :buttkick:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 17 2009, 05:17 PM~13609466
> *:nono:  :nicoderm:  :buttkick:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 04:20 PM~13609002
> *yup, its a big diference beetwen 300 pound and 3000 pounds :biggrin:
> *


when you heading out to austin ... robert was talkin about we all meet up, and roll together.. trailors and all..


just need a meeting place and a time..


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2009, 05:17 PM~13609474
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 17 2009, 05:20 PM~13609498
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 weight WEIGHT NOCOMPRENDE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 05:20 PM~13609497
> *when you heading out to austin ... robert was talkin about we all meet up, and roll together.. trailors and all..
> just need a meeting place and a time..
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2009, 05:24 PM~13609521
> *weight          WEIGHT  NOCOMPRENDE
> *


listo para el domigo :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 17 2009, 05:26 PM~13609542
> *:uh:
> listo para el domigo :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


SI


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2009, 05:29 PM~13609555
> *SI
> *


  echale ganas


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 05:36 PM~13609623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the back tires are higher than some of the "hoppers" front tires from houston.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13609670
> *the back tires are higher than some of the "hoppers" front tires from houston.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 05:24 PM~13609523
> *:0
> *


yep..im a ride out..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 05:46 PM~13609693
> *yep..im a ride out..
> *


whats the date ill roll...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

april 26


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 05:52 PM~13609737
> *april 26
> *


haha im goin to be in austin anyway..jus text me the addy and i will roll through


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 05:43 PM~13609670
> *the back tires are higher than some of the "hoppers" front tires from houston.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wegoweb.org

get your own addy joto


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 05:20 PM~13609497
> *when you heading out to austin ... robert was talkin about we all meet up, and roll together.. trailors and all..
> just need a meeting place and a time..
> *


kool, good idea, we can meet up at the home depot on woodridge :biggrin: , OR wherever yall want


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 17 2009, 03:19 PM~13608328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ohh i only eat chicket at the chinesse buffet :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 04:54 PM~13609279
> *:0  :0 sand bags?? :dunno:
> *


nah, they use those to stop super magnets :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 17 2009, 05:57 PM~13609785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you blackey :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 05:36 PM~13609623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :uh: :uh: se le hizo un hoyo a la cubeta y lo estamos reparando eso es todo
> 
> si claro  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 17 2009, 06:01 PM~13609816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2009, 05:29 PM~13609555
> *SI
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 05:48 PM~13609221
> *Don't forget concrete in the bumpers  too
> *


WWW.CONCRETEBOOTYKITS.COM


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 07:21 PM~13609956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 17 2009, 05:31 PM~13609578
> * echale ganas
> *


t6as chippeando tu :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:21 PM~13609956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hope u aint gettn ideas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 07:28 PM~13609987
> *wtf,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hope u aint gettn ideas
> *


he only things its stupid cause it should be double pump


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

whats up h -town


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2009, 06:30 PM~13610001
> *he only things its stupid cause it should be double pump
> *


 :0 :biggrin: , lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:21 PM~13609956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well at least he has a square dump :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 06:28 PM~13609987
> *wtf,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hope u aint gettn ideas
> *


tell tony im coming for his wit dat :0 :0 :0 pumps in da front gets the fluid faster to the cylinders duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 06:37 PM~13610040
> *well at least he has a square dump  :uh:
> *


wish dat bitch was in houston.....ill snatch dat bitch of da pump lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:39 PM~13610047
> *wish dat bitch was in houston.....ill snatch dat bitch of da pump lol
> *


jus buy a new one..only 350 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 07:39 PM~13610047
> *wish dat bitch was in houston.....ill snatch dat bitch of da pump lol
> *


you'd just dislocate your shoulder :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cali rydah, *nickm62*



:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 17 2009, 06:39 PM~13610050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true.. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:42 PM~13610074
> *buy me one.....or should i start a fundraiser?????
> 
> true.. :angry:
> *


fundraiser..for your bum shoulder..tell them u gotta pay for medical expenses and your insurance wont cover..then go on the news with the puppy dog face..guaranteed 10gs, gbody,caprice,fleetwood and a new house...oh yea and sic713 pinstripes :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:38 PM~13610043
> *tell tony im coming for his wit dat  :0  :0  :0 pumps in da front gets the fluid faster to the cylinders duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


where is tony anyways :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 06:44 PM~13610089
> *fundraiser..for your bum shoulder..tell them u gotta pay for medical expenses and your insurance wont cover..then go on the news with the puppy dog face..guaranteed 10gs, gbody,caprice,fleetwood and a new house...oh yea and sic713 pinstripes :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 06:44 PM~13610089
> *fundraiser..for your bum shoulder..tell them u gotta pay for medical expenses and your insurance wont cover..then go on the news with the puppy dog face..guaranteed 10gs, gbody,caprice,fleetwood and a new house...oh yea and sic713 pinstripes :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lets do it......i already got the puppy pics.....plus they can see how skinny i am and see idont eat right.......cali start a paypal and a bank account for me :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:47 PM~13610112
> *:0  :0  :0 BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lets do it......i already got the puppy pics.....cali start a paypal and a bank account for me  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


naw i dont wanna be responsible for missing money :biggrin: but i will take 10% for giving you the formula


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 06:48 PM~13610121
> *naw i dont wanna be responsible for missing money  :biggrin: but i will take 10% for giving you the formula
> *


dam... :angry: good idea tho...car club members thinkin together.....now dats teamwork


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:47 PM~13610112
> *:0  :0  :0 BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lets do it......i already got the puppy pics.....plus they can see how skinny i am and see idont eat right.......cali start a paypal and a bank account for me  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:49 PM~13610131
> *dam... :angry: good idea tho...car club members thinkin together.....now dats teamwork
> *


its a recession c.c until next year...lol..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 17 2009, 06:50 PM~13610139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:49 PM~13610131
> *dam... :angry: good idea tho...car club members thinkin together.....now dats teamwork
> *


dont care, but post puppy pics :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:51 PM~13610154
> *come on big baller be the first one to donate!!!!!
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:51 PM~13610154
> *come on big baller be the first one to donate!!!!!
> 
> :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :uh: , no way big balla, work is slow, obama doesnt like oil rigs, so probly gona have to go work out of town :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 06:54 PM~13610176
> *:uh: , no way big balla, work is slow, obama doesnt like oil rigs, so probly gona have to go work out of town  :angry:
> *


pues chingale.....gota make da nickles n dimes para el pan some how!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 06:55 PM~13610182
> *pues chingale.....gota make da nickles n dimes para el pan some how!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Rules for Sunday's hop :uh: 

*
1. IF IT GETS STUCK...INCHES DON'T COUNT!!!

2. IF SAID VEHICLE IS STUCK...LAST BOUNCE INCHES COUNT

3. NO WEIGHT & NO CHIPPIN' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

4. VEHICLE MUST BE COMPLETE NO MISSING PARTS*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 06:58 PM~13610202
> *Rules for Sunday's hop :uh:
> 
> IF IT GETS STUCK...INCHES DON'T COUNT!!!
> ...


guess nobodys gonna hop then


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 06:58 PM~13610202
> *Rules for Sunday's hop :uh:
> 
> IF IT GETS STUCK...INCHES DON'T COUNT!!!
> ...


magnet stickers will b available to stick them on stuck cars :biggrin: , o yeah and free potatos chips


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

scale for money and nose up after cash is awarded for pics to post on layitlow and braggin rights... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 08:58 PM~13610210
> *guess nobodys gonna hop then
> *


This ain't Cali...where the hoppers are over weighed & have no bumpers in front


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 06:58 PM~13610202
> *Rules for Sunday's hop :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i like rule # 4 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 07:00 PM~13610232
> *This ain't Cali...where the hoppers are weighted & have no bumpers in front
> *


over :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 07:00 PM~13610232
> *This ain't Cali...where the hoppers are over weighed & have no bumpers in front
> *


yea this is houston..home of the 28 inch king of the street... u know what jus let the ones who hopping make the rules...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 07:00 PM~13610224
> *scale for money and nose up after cash is awarded for pics to post on layitlow and braggin rights... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 09:00 PM~13610233
> *i like rule # 4 :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 09:02 PM~13610246
> *yea this is houston..home of the 28 inch king of the street... u know what jus let the ones who hopping make the rules...
> *


 i'm just B.S.ing.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn, cant fucking get off layitlow :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 09:04 PM~13610270
> *damn, cant fucking get off layitlow :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 07:04 PM~13610266
> *i'm just B.S.ing.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yea me too... :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> ************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
> THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
> 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
> LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 06:48 PM~13610121
> *naw i dont wanna be responsible for missing money  :biggrin: but i will take 10% for giving you the formula
> *


low blow...
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 08:58 PM~13610210
> *guess nobodys gonna hop then
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 09:00 PM~13610232
> *This ain't Cali...where the hoppers are over weighed & have no bumpers in front
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 17 2009, 09:50 PM~13610632
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 09:02 PM~13610246
> *yea this is houston..home of the 28 inch king of the street... u know what jus let the ones who hopping make the rules...
> *


  :biggrin: IM WITH U ON THIS!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 08:38 PM~13610043
> *tell tony im coming for his wit dat  :0  :0  :0 pumps in da front gets the fluid faster to the cylinders duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :0 ESTE WUEY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 08:45 PM~13610094
> *where is tony anyways :dunno:
> *


AQUI ESTOY CAMBRONES, ADAVA HACIENDO MONEY....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 17 2009, 09:55 PM~13610670
> *AQUI ESTOY CAMBRONES, ADAVA HACIENDO MONEY....
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13609670
> *the back tires are higher than some of the "hoppers" front tires from houston.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: INCLUDING URS!!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 17 2009, 07:58 PM~13610202
> *Rules for Sunday's hop :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


#4 leaves most everybody out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

#5 no donut tires


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2009, 07:59 PM~13610708
> *#5  no donut tires
> *


:0 :0 , that one leaves a lot of peps out too :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 06:11 PM~13608903
> *:uh: , :biggrin: , ITSJUSTCHEERLEADINGPUNTOCOM :biggrin:
> *


ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 17 2009, 07:55 PM~13610670
> *AQUI ESTOY CAMBRONES, ADAVA HACIENDO MONEY....
> *


 :0 :0  , bout time cabrone


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 04:29 PM~13607926
> *:uh: what?, b there to take sum notes :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 cali gonna be taking notes!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 17 2009, 08:04 PM~13610755
> *:0  :0  :0 cali gonna be taking notes!!!!!
> *


u got about 10 more pages to read homie :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 04:50 PM~13608058
> *:0  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao: , they do have tight  hoppers, but didnt get to look under the big dog cars, i just lookd at the one ur homie had, but they didnt let that car hop, , what ? just learning , well i try , but havnt seen anything from u :dunno:
> *


x3365415631413212351313
16513131320
3203
3


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 17 2009, 08:05 PM~13610764
> *x3365415631413212351313
> 16513131320
> 3203
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hay wuey, :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 05:11 PM~13608903
> *:uh: , :biggrin: , ITSJUSTCHEERLEADINGPUNTOCOM :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2009, 09:59 PM~13610708
> *#5  no donut tires
> *


should be no tractor tires...... :biggrin: and yes #4 leaves me out!!!! :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 10:05 PM~13610762
> *u got about 10 more pages to read homie :biggrin:
> *


ya se wuey!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2009, 10:02 PM~13610740
> *:0  :0   , bout time cabrone
> *


 :biggrin: but im about to go,,,,, :angry: gotta go to rodeo......ahy te wuacho alrato


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 17 2009, 07:36 PM~13610508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for what??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCRAP :rant: :rant: :rant: :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

a basic setup with 4 batts and delta dump with out perform any single pump street car in houston.. :cheesy


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 08:31 PM~13610986
> *a basic setup with 4 batts and delta dump with put perform any single pump street car in houston.. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 17 2009, 08:32 PM~13610998
> *:0  :0  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 09:31 PM~13610986
> *a basic setup with 4 batts and delta dump with put perform any single pump street car in houston.. :cheesy:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2009, 08:32 PM~13611009
> *:loco:
> *


fixed


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 06:44 PM~13610089
> *fundraiser..for your bum shoulder..tell them u gotta pay for medical expenses and your insurance wont cover..then go on the news with the puppy dog face..guaranteed 10gs, gbody,caprice,fleetwood and a new house...oh yea and sic713 pinstripes :biggrin:
> *


wounder if ur but hurts?? cuz my dick does!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 17 2009, 08:31 PM~13610986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: hmmm.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 08:31 PM~13610986
> *a basic setup with 4 batts and delta dump with out perform any single pump street car in houston.. :cheesy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ne 1 seen streethoe lately....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

If you can't make it I understand. The weather is ugly tonight and it's suppose to be worse tomorrow. But for those that make it I made some Jello shots.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2009, 04:21 PM~13608341
> *and my batts are juiced for sunday..
> 
> im about to put this car up and wrap the frame
> *


LEROY PLEASE!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 17 2009, 09:22 PM~13611476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 17 2009, 08:21 PM~13609956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ugly but it tags bumperrrr


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13610986
> *a basic setup with 4 batts and delta dump with out perform any single pump street car in houston.. :cheesy
> *


u might not even know how to hook all that up foo, i really want to see u built a car so u can show me how its done!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO JUAN!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

RAGALAC???? QUE HACES WUEY?????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 01:06 AM~13612859
> *RAGALAC???? QUE HACES WUEY?????
> *


 Aqui de mandilon.....watchin sportcenter y tu??? Ya duermete ya estas viejo wey!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 18 2009, 03:09 AM~13612867
> *Aqui de mandilon.....watchin sportcenter y tu??? Ya duermete ya estas viejo wey!!!
> *


JUST GOT BACK FROM DA CLUB MI LADY QUERIA IR AL RODEO,I AINT OLD FOO!!! :biggrin: YA LE VOY A CAER A LA CAMA WUEY SINO ME GOLPEAN!!!!! :cheesy: MADILONES....... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 01:12 AM~13612876
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM DA CLUB MI LADY QUERIA IR AL RODEO,I AINT OLD FOO!!! :biggrin:  YA LE VOY A CAER A LA CAMA WUEY SINO ME GOLPEAN!!!!! :cheesy:  MADILONES....... :0
> *


Ha....fuistes a bailer el pasito toom toom??? Lol orale ya duermete si no no te dejan salir el domingo al parke a jugar!!!!


----------



## rotten apple (Nov 30, 2008)

80 foes pokin aut :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 17 2009, 08:40 PM~13611079
> *ne 1 seen streethoe lately....
> *


disss nuts bitch :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:44 AM~13613726
> *I Licks Sweaty  Nuts Bitch!!!!  :0
> *


:uh: W.T.F :uh:  :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2009, 08:34 PM~13587957
> *will roberto g catch his beat down at the hlc picnic this weekend???  :dunno:
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2009, 09:23 AM~13613930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> > ************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
> > THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
> > 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
> > LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
> > ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

spam


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

mucho rain is bad for la picnic


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > > ************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
> > > THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
> > > 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
> > > LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
> > > ...


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 12:36 AM~13612774
> *u might not even know how to hook all that up foo, i really want to see u built a car so u can show me how its done!!!!!
> *


nope...i dont know shit...you are showing me how its done...single pump king :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2009, 02:46 PM~13616175
> *:angry:
> *


couldnt fix the bucket??/


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2009, 12:32 PM~13614787
> *nope...i dont know shit...you are showing me how its done...single pump king  :uh:
> *


just wondering, how many hoppers have u build mr cali?????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2009, 02:47 PM~13616177
> *couldnt fix the bucket??/
> *


bucket fixed.. ended up workin.. just got back from flood riding..

i want a higher lock up now


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 03:04 PM~13616242
> *just wondering, how many hoppers have u build mr cali?????
> *


i never built any personally.. i pay to get my shit done.. maybe i will learn to weld and wire and build one just for u..... how many hoppers do u have that hit over 30 inches.. i only seen one and its weighted down, incomplete, and trailered.. :biggrin: but once again do what u doing keep lowriding alive in houston...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2009, 05:14 PM~13616280
> *i never built any personally.. i pay to get my shit done.. maybe i will learn to weld and wire and build one just for u..... how many hoppers do u have that hit over 30 inches.. i only seen one and its weighted down, incomplete, and trailered.. :biggrin: but once again do what u doing keep lowriding alive in houston...
> *










not da cleanest hopper but it was doing 36+ inches ask slim!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anybody in the houston/pasadena area need some gbody seats to re-upholster

im giving them away...they are only good to re-upholster or if you just dont have any seats for your gbody.. its the Front seats, and the rear complete(i dont have pics of rear)

they are not for riding around


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

oh did i mention IT WAS SINGLE NOT WEIGHTED and DRIVABLE.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 03:37 PM~13616395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naw dont need to ask slim nothing... but you the man for building your own... like i said i will come play after the summer...until then im not gonna speak on any hoppers or hopping action...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 03:41 PM~13616415
> *oh did i mention IT WAS SINGLE NOT WEIGHTED and DRIVABLE.......
> *


and incomplete... :biggrin: do ya thang tony!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2009, 05:42 PM~13616426
> *and incomplete... :biggrin:  do ya thang tony!!!
> *


NEVER SAID IT WAS COMPLETE, I SAID IT HOPPED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 03:43 PM~13616431
> *NEVER SAID IT WAS COMPLETE, I SAID IT HOPPED!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: dont take any of the shit talkin personal..its all in good fun...hope it clears up so i can go to the picnic tomorrow and take some notes.... on what NOT to do... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2009, 03:46 PM~13616437
> *:cheesy: dont take any of the shit talkin personal..its all in good fun...hope it clears up so i can go to the picnic tomorrow and take some notes.... on what NOT to do... :0  :biggrin:
> *


its pose to clear up..
i cant even leave my apts due to the high water...

i want some chicken dammit :angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

everythings fukn flooded


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2009, 03:49 PM~13616451
> *its pose to clear up..
> i cant even leave my apts due to the high water...
> 
> ...


lol..jus like a neegah


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2009, 05:46 PM~13616437
> *:cheesy: dont take any of the shit talkin personal..its all in good fun...hope it clears up so i can go to the picnic tomorrow and take some notes.... on what NOT to do... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I DONT EVER TAKE SHIT PERSONAL HOMIE, THIS IS HOUSTON TOPIC EVERYONE HAS TO TALK SHIT "IT MANDATORY"....... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 18 2009, 03:52 PM~13616464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that ***** said manditory... :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2009, 06:04 PM~13616540
> *:uh:
> 
> that ***** said manditory... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 05:37 PM~13616395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD GETING UP GOOD YOU GON TAKE IT TOMORROW TO THE PARK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 04:02 PM~13616522
> *:roflmao: I DONT EVER TAKE SHIT PERSONAL HOMIE, THIS IS HOUSTON TOPIC EVERYONE HAS TO TALK SHIT "IT MANDATORY"....... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

THE BAD WEATER IS FUCK UP IN PASADENA ITS FLOODED EVERY WERE TO ALL YOU LOW LOWS BE CAREFUL LOWRIDERING


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 18 2009, 06:18 PM~13616631
> *LOOKING GOOD GETING UP GOOD YOU GON TAKE IT TOMORROW TO THE PARK
> *


 ...................NAH HOMIE THAT CAR IS GONNE IM GETTIN READY TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE AND FINISH IT THIS TIME HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, h-town team 84 caddy

What's good Loco.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 18 2009, 07:10 PM~13616873
> *2 Members: FPEREZII,  h-town team 84 caddy
> 
> What's good Loco.....
> *


CHILLIN BRO WAITTING FOR DA RAIN TO GO BY SO I CAN KEEP ON WORKING ON MY BUCKETS FOR DA HOP SUNDAY! WAT U UP TOO?? U EVER GET UR NEW RIDE FROM NEW MEXICO?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got 2 accumulators for sale. they are in good shape. they are the round ones. with T fittings. ready to use. $125. pm me or call or txt , 832 228 0230. leave voicemail if i dont answer. i can take them to the picnic tomorow.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

SO IS THERE STILL GONNA BE A PICNIC TOMORROW FOR SURE?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2009, 03:49 PM~13616451
> *its pose to clear up..
> i cant even leave my apts due to the high water...
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Apr 18 2009, 06:00 PM~13617124
> *SO IS THERE STILL GONNA BE A PICNIC TOMORROW FOR SURE?
> *


good question, took me an hour juz to get home from all the flooding :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Apr 18 2009, 05:18 PM~13616631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


accumulators are for pussies


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ohh shit ya valio madre :uh: :uh: :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 06:54 PM~13617510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , el chochie's comeback


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 07:01 PM~13617567
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , el chochie's comeback
> *


ya anda haciendo de las suyas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:03 PM~13617584
> *ya anda haciendo de las suyas
> 
> 
> ...


senor de los cielos???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 07:04 PM~13617590
> *senor de los cielos???
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: hell to the nahhhhh senor de los cielos esta locked up en el penal de almololla todavia :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2009, 06:26 PM~13617309
> *:uh:  did you look at date of the pic?
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


when are u gona buy them


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Apr 18 2009, 06:00 PM~13617124
> *SO IS THERE STILL GONNA BE A PICNIC TOMORROW FOR SURE?
> *


UNLESS ME OR SLO COME UP IN HERE AND SAYS IT CANCELED...ITS STILL ON HOMIE...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2009, 05:49 PM~13617066
> *i got 2 accumulators for sale. they are in good shape. they are the round ones. with T fittings. ready to use. $125. pm me or call or txt , 832 228 0230.  leave voicemail if i dont answer. i can take them to the picnic tomorow.
> *


BRING EM..I WANT TO CHECK OUT FOR MY SETUP... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:07 PM~13617614
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: hell to the nahhhhh senor de los cielos esta locked up en el penal de almololla todavia  :biggrin:
> *


entonces no seas gacho, y pasame el nombre  , u can have el papa de los pinches pollos :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 07:17 PM~13617677
> *entonces no seas gacho, y pasame el nombre  , u can have el papa de los pinches pollos :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: sale pa este ano ya junte la fianza pa sacarlo :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

***** NASA RD 1 EXIT IS CLOSED..YOU MUST EXIT THE BAY AREA BLVD EXIT AND TAKE THE FEEDER TO NASA RD 1 AND TURN RIGHT ON NASA RD 1 TO GET TO PARK*****


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:18 PM~13617687
> *:nono:  :nono: sale pa este ano ya junte la fianza pa sacarlo  :cheesy:
> *


como le ases :0 :0 , en que trabaja el muchacho


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 07:20 PM~13617707
> *como le ases :0  :0 , en que trabaja el muchacho
> *


valet parking y mecanico 16 hours a day


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 18 2009, 07:18 PM~13617691
> ***** NASA RD 1 EXIT IS CLOSED..YOU MUST EXIT THE BAY AREA BLVD EXIT AND TAKE THE FEEDER TO NASA RD 1 AND TURN RIGHT ON NASA RD 1 TO GET TO PARK****
> *



IS THE REAL NAME CHALLENGER 7 MEMORIAL PARK


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 18 2009, 07:22 PM~13617726
> *IS THE REAL NAME CHALLENGER 7 MEMORIAL PARK
> *


  YEA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

goof what time is the hop gonna start???


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:54 PM~13617510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2009, 09:56 PM~13617946
> *goof what time is the hop gonna start???
> *


so you can save your engery for


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 18 2009, 08:10 PM~13618043
> *so you can save your engery for
> 
> 
> ...


so i will know how much to drink tonight :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 18 2009, 08:10 PM~13618043
> *so you can save your engery for
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 18 2009, 09:10 PM~13618043
> *so you can save your engery for
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 18 2009, 08:14 PM~13618075
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2009, 10:14 PM~13618073
> *:dunno:
> *


energy...been







:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 18 2009, 09:16 PM~13618091
> *:uh:
> *


not laughing at you Homie. just at the shit 713lowriderboy says.....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 18 2009, 08:16 PM~13618094
> *energy...been
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 18 2009, 08:17 PM~13618101
> *not laughing at you Homie. just at the shit 713lowriderboy says.....
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 18 2009, 10:17 PM~13618101
> *not laughing at you Homie. just at the shit 713lowriderboy says.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 18 2009, 09:19 PM~13618121
> *:uh:
> *


No te aguites Homie :roflmao: I meant that as a compliment............ :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 18 2009, 10:20 PM~13618134
> *No te aguites Homie  :roflmao:  I meant that as a compliment............ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 18 2009, 09:18 PM~13617691
> ***** NASA RD 1 EXIT IS CLOSED..YOU MUST EXIT THE BAY AREA BLVD EXIT AND TAKE THE FEEDER TO NASA RD 1 AND TURN RIGHT ON NASA RD 1 TO GET TO PARK****
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Damn, where did everybody go? :dunno:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 06:26 PM~13616680
> *  ...................NAH HOMIE THAT CAR IS GONNE IM GETTIN READY TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE AND FINISH IT THIS TIME HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 18 2009, 08:10 PM~13618043
> *so you can save your engery for
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2009, 08:26 PM~13617309
> *:uh:  did you look at date of the pic?
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


NO I DID NOT LOOK AT THE DATE OF THE PIC I WAS JUST LOOKING AT THE CAR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

dnt forget


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ UP LONG STAR


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ UP LORD GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 18 2009, 08:36 PM~13618272
> *WUZ UP LONG STAR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS LONESTAR


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 10:36 PM~13618270
> *dnt forget
> 
> 
> ...



he might be







to come out tomorrow


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:37 PM~13618284
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS LONESTAR
> *


MY BAD


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13618283
> *WUZ UP LORD GOOFY
> *


WATCHING UFC


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 09:36 PM~13618270
> *dnt forget
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 18 2009, 08:36 PM~13618272
> *WUZ UP LONG STAR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:38 PM~13618295
> *WATCHING UFC
> *


COOL TOMORROW ITS GON BE OFF THE CHAIN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 18 2009, 08:40 PM~13618308
> *COOL TOMORROW ITS GON BE OFF THE CHAIN
> *


off the chanclas tambien


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 10:42 PM~13618328
> *off the chanclas tambien
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 08:42 PM~13618328
> *off the chanclas tambien
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 18 2009, 08:44 PM~13618350
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13618366
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 10:42 PM~13618328
> *off the chanclas tambien
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 18 2009, 08:31 PM~13618222
> *Damn, where did everybody go? :dunno:
> *


yo estaba cambiando springs ala cubeta :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 10:51 PM~13618415
> *yo estaba cambiando springs ala cubeta  :0
> *


U MUST BE READY TO BREAK THAT FRAME TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:38 PM~13618291
> *he might be
> 
> 
> ...


SO WAT TIME IS DA BOXING MATCH GONNA BE???? :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 08:54 PM~13618443
> *U MUST BE READY TO BREAK THAT FRAME TOO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no still chipping no hace nada la mugre  :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 19 2009, 02:03 AM~13323391
> *havent seen this in about four years, its funny. check out.
> height="344"></embed></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhfbbbB94nE...player_embedded
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 18 2009, 10:36 PM~13618272
> *WUZ UP LONG STAR
> *




damn you gonna swell that mans head


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 10:56 PM~13618469
> *no still chipping no hace nada la mugre    :tears:
> *


YEAH WATEVER, I BET THAT BITCH IS ON DA BUMPER!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:56 PM~13618466
> *SO WAT TIME IS DA BOXING MATCH GONNA BE???? :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 08:58 PM~13618489
> *YEAH WATEVER, I BET THAT BITCH IS ON DA BUMPER!!!! :cheesy:
> *


nobre no lo podemos hacer jar bien cunado no es una cosa es la otra


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 11:01 PM~13618505
> *nobre no lo podemos hacer jar bien cunado no es una cosa es la otra
> *


QUIEN TE ESTA AYUDANDO???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 11:01 PM~13618505
> *nobre no lo podemos hacer jar bien cunado no es una cosa es la otra
> *


OH LLEVASELO AL ROOSTER......... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 11:08 PM~13618552
> *QUIEN TE ESTA AYUDANDO???
> *


*
DEEZ NUTS*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Apr 18 2009, 09:05 PM~13618532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un gordito muy famoso :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 08:58 PM~13618489
> *YEAH WATEVER, I BET THAT BITCH IS ON DA BUMPER!!!! :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 18 2009, 11:10 PM~13618570
> *
> DEEZ NUTS
> *


 :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 11:11 PM~13618581
> *:uh: tas chippin wey
> un gordito muy famoso  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  ORALE ECHALE GANAS!!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 11:22 PM~13618679
> *x2
> *


QUE ROLLO LOCO, DID U FIX DA TRAILOR?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13618693
> *:angry:
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Eddie$Money,.....WATS GOIN ON HOMIE!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 18 2009, 08:35 PM~13617816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: 





:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2009, 09:36 PM~13618786
> *if someone offers you sausage.. remember.. little bites  :uh:
> :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:
> *


wuteva you say* "PANCAKE MASTER"* :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2009, 10:36 PM~13618786
> *if someone offers you sausage.. remember.. little bites  :uh:
> :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 18 2009, 08:58 PM~13618482
> *damn you gonna swell that mans head
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 09:26 PM~13618712
> * ORALE ECHALE GANAS!!!!!!!
> *


  graciasb ay nos vemos


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW...[/b]


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 19 2009, 12:03 AM~13619009
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 12:05 AM~13619022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF U SAY SO BUDDY!! U JUST KEEP ON CHEERING......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:03 PM~13619009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 19 2009, 12:09 AM~13619042
> *IF U SAY SO BUDDY!! U JUST KEEP ON CHEERING......
> *



me, a







.... :nono:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 12:05 AM~13619022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH Y TE ENCARGO ESAS BOLSAS DE CHIPS PARA COMER WHILE I HOP, Y UNA BOTELLA DE VALENTINA HOT SAUCE.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 12:09 AM~13619043
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard,
:uh: :uh: :uh: que onda compa como anda :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 19 2009, 12:11 AM~13619062
> *OH Y TE ENCARGO ESAS BOLSAS DE CHIPS PARA COMER WHILE I HOP, Y UNA BOTELLA DE VALENTINA HOT SAUCE.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 10:12 PM~13619077
> *rollin-hard,
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: que onda compa como anda  :cheesy:
> *


BIEN QUE ONDA LISTO PARA MANA


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 18 2009, 10:14 PM~13619092
> *BIEN  QUE ONDA LISTO  PARA  MANA
> *


si ay va ir la cubetita a hacer el ridiculo


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 19 2009, 12:14 AM~13619092
> *BIEN  QUE ONDA LISTO  PARA  MANA
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 10:18 PM~13619110
> *si ay va ir la cubetita a hacer el ridiculo
> *


 LOL YO QUIERO UNA CUBETITA  LA MI SE QUEBRO


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:21 PM~13619123
> *
> *


 http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1129300574.html
hno: hno: hno: :h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 18 2009, 10:22 PM~13619127
> *LOL YO QUIERO UNA CUBETITA  LA MI SE  QUEBRO
> *


ponle jb weld asi como yo :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:21 PM~13619123
> *
> *


LISTO :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 10:23 PM~13619132
> *ponle jb weld asi como yo  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:11 PM~13619070
> *:biggrin:
> *


donde esta hoppers for life


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

esque se quebro el frame en la cubeta azul


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 12:22 AM~13619128
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1129300574.html
> hno:  hno:  hno:  :h5:
> *


I KNOW WHERE THAT SPEAKER BOX CAME FROM..... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13619157
> *I KNOW WHERE THAT SPEAKER BOX CAME FROM..... :biggrin:
> *


de un parthnnna tuyo que la hizo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 19 2009, 12:23 AM~13619133
> *LISTO :biggrin:
> *


HABER QUE PASA HOMIE, MIGHT WORK MIGHT NOT! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 12:29 AM~13619166
> *de un parthnnna tuyo que la hizo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U SHOULD SEE DA ONE HES MAKING FOR MY LIL BROTHERS CUTTY!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Sunday looking good


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:30 PM~13619176
> *U SHOULD SEE DA ONE HES MAKING FOR MY LIL BROTHERS CUTTY!
> *


se avienta el parthnna pero sus wercos tan cabrones :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:29 PM~13619167
> *HABER QUE PASA HOMIE, MIGHT WORK MIGHT NOT! :biggrin:
> *


le siguen llegando regalitos ala cubeta :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 12:39 AM~13619227
> *se avienta el parthnna pero sus wercos tan cabrones  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


ESO QUE NI QUE PERO YA NOS VAMOS A CAMBIAR DE LOCAL, IM GONNA PUT MY LAND TO USE SOON!!!! LOCOS KUSTOMS....   WE GONNA HAVE A LOT OF SPACE PARA UN POCO DE TODO!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:46 PM~13619271
> *ESO QUE NI QUE PERO YA NOS VAMOS A CAMBIAR DE LOCAL, IM GONNA PUT MY LAND TO USE SOON!!!! LOCOS KUSTOMS....    WE GONNA HAVE A LOT OF SPACE PARA UN POCO DE TODO!
> *


  orale build a cage so you can lock em up cuando vallan pa aya :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 12:44 AM~13619263
> *le siguen llegando regalitos ala cubeta  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  PURO PARA DELANTE.  I'LL BE ON DAT LEVEL SOON, JUST GOTTA MAKE UP MY MIND WHAT CAR I WANNA DO ALL DA WAY!!! IM THINKING ITS AN 84 CADDY.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 12:47 AM~13619278
> * orale build a cage so you can lock em up cuando vallan pa aya  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NEL CARNAL IM GONNA MAKE SURE THEY DONT... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13619284
> * PURO PARA DELANTE.   I'LL BE ON DAT LEVEL SOON, JUST GOTTA MAKE UP MY MIND WHAT CAR I WANNA DO ALL DA WAY!!! IM THINKING ITS AN 84 CADDY.....
> *


orale ya sabes que tengo el hook up on the chrome and im in the low bucket building level right now but im loving it :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

caveydd81
:uh: :uh: :uh: SUCIO :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 19 2009, 12:03 AM~13619009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE HOPERS AT THE PARK TODAY SEE YOU THERE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 12:02 AM~13618994
> *SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW...*
> [/b]


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

shit its all good nice weather 2day


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

park directions


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

yall sure...cause its looking kinda dark outside...and im a couple minutes from the park


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

weather is looking good, lotta calls from clubs already heading that way.

the area in blue is moisture..witch is always in houston, the only actual percipitiation is in the light green even that does not usually make it to the ground...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

wait a minute...sun came out :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

weathers gunna be good..

im about to go to shop right now.. then head that way


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2009, 07:52 AM~13620489
> *weathers gunna be good..
> 
> im about to go to shop right now.. then head that way
> *


 :uh: :uh: bucket :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TODAY'S PICNIC WAS A GOOD TURNOUT. ONLY THING I HATED WAS THE LAWS :angry: 

HERE ARE SOME PICS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

DOWNY FIXING HIS "BUCKET"

































:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:17 PM~13623457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TIME FOR THE HOP









































AFTER HOP


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

FUCKIN' LAWS :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

LEAVING THE PICNIC


























RAN INTO DESERT DREAMS ON I-45


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

good turnout at the park.. i took notes and didnt learn shit!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:20 PM~13623880
> *good turnout at the park.. i took notes and didnt learn shit!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

SIC SHOWING THE "CHIPPERS" SUP :biggrin: 










WHILE BEING A


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

And the cleanest modafucka in da park award goes to............???????????????? :0:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:29 PM~13623948
> *SIC SHOWING THE "CHIPPERS" SUP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u can see he has a bucket by the weatherstripping... had a good time today.. i got video but told my teacher i wouldnt post his bag of chips :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:38 PM~13624009
> *u can see he has a bucket by the weatherstripping... had a good time today.. i got video but told my teacher i wouldnt post his bag of chips  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 19 2009, 07:38 PM~13624005
> *And the cleanest modafucka in da park award goes to............???????????????? :0:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 19 2009, 05:38 PM~13624005
> *And the cleanest modafucka in da park award goes to............???????????????? :0:
> *


cleanest/dirtiest lol.. goes too... :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

post vid of darkness breakin them off


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 05:40 PM~13624026
> *post vid of darkness breakin them off
> *


i will when i log onto my desktop cmputer.. maybe within the hour...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 19 2009, 06:38 PM~13624005
> *And the cleanest modafucka in da park award goes to............???????????????? :0:
> *


rag 60 -lone star
&
baby blue glasshouse


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2009, 05:44 PM~13624055
> *rag 60 -lone star
> &
> baby blue glasshouse
> *


THIS IS SO TRUE... LONESTAR HAD IT..HE LEFT BEFORE WE HANDED THEM OUT..SO TO BE FAIR..WE GAVE IT TO SLICK SINCE HE WAS THERE FOR TROPHY TIME.. BUT EITHER WAY BOTH HAD ATTENION ALL DAY ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

note to anyone thats gonna throw an event at that park......I WILL NOT BE THER.....I DIDNT LIKE THE DRIVE OR THE ASSHOLE POLICE.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13624087
> *THIS IS SO TRUE... LONESTAR HAD IT..HE LEFT BEFORE WE HANDED THEM OUT..SO TO BE FAIR..WE GAVE IT TO SLICK SINCE HE WAS THERE FOR TROPHY TIME.. BUT EITHER WAY BOTH HAD ATTENION ALL DAY ...
> *


good way to be fair goofy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13624090
> *note to anyone thats gonna throw an event at that park......I WILL NOT BE THER.....I DIDNT LIKE THE DRIVE OR THE ASSHOLE POLICE.....
> *


one person dont make a show.. so fuck u and u not coming to THAT park again... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13624108
> *one person dont make a show.. so fuck u and u not coming to THAT park again...  :biggrin:
> *


HEY FUCK U JACK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 05:52 PM~13624121
> *HEY FUCK U JACK
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13624090
> *note to anyone thats gonna throw an event at that park......I WILL NOT BE THER.....I DIDNT LIKE THE DRIVE OR THE ASSHOLE POLICE.....
> *


bet you liked that hopping on 45 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 05:52 PM~13624132
> *bet you liked that chipping on 45  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 05:53 PM~13624139
> *:0
> *


still chipping :cheesy: be back next week working right this time i hope :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13624108
> *one person dont make a show.. so fuck u and u not coming to THAT park again...  :biggrin:
> *


:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13624132
> *bet you liked that hopping on 45  :biggrin:
> *


BURNT FRONT MOTOR.....ON 45 GAS HOPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 19 2009, 05:55 PM~13624155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

The HLC ..would like to thank everyone who supported our 4th annual picnic...we try our very best to bring lowrider family events all yr long to keep this movement alive in H-town... I KNOW TODAYS PARK WAS NOT THE BIGGIEST BUT IT HELD UP. If anyone got a ticket Im sorry ..that cop was a dick.. :angry: 



THIS YRS CHAMPS

4 TIME TIRE TOSS CHAMP.. DARKNESS HOUSTON STYLEZ CC
3 TIME TUG O WAR CHAMP..PLAYER PARADISE CC
BEST CAR...SLICK'S GLASSHOUSE DESERT DREAMS CC
BEST TRUCK..SONIA'S BLAZER EXPENSIVE TASTE CC
BEST BIKE ..CARLOS'S 20" BIKE SLAB 2 DUBZ CC

HOP 
1ST BOILER
2ND TONY
3RD VINCENTE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 04:20 PM~13623475
> *DOWNY FIXING HIS "BUCKET"
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: bucket but it goes and comes back :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BUT I DIDNT FIGURE IT OUT TILL I GOT HOME


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 05:55 PM~13624159
> *BURNT FRONT MOTOR.....ON 45 GAS HOPPIN :biggrin:
> *


wheel came lose by the astrodome


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13624090
> *note to anyone thats gonna throw an event at that park......I WILL NOT BE THER.....I DIDNT LIKE THE DRIVE OR THE ASSHOLE POLICE.....
> *


X2...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:55 PM~13624155
> *still chipping  :cheesy: be back next week working right this time i hope  :biggrin:
> *


like it say's on your trunk









President of 









Car Club

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:56 PM~13624172
> *The HLC ..would like to thank everyone who supported our 4th annual picnic...we try our very best to bring lowrider family events all yr long to keep this movement alive in H-town...  I KNOW TODAYS PARK WAS NOT THE BIGGIEST BUT IT HELD UP. If anyone got a ticket Im sorry ..that cop was a dick.. :angry:
> THIS YRS CHAMPS
> 
> ...


  congrats to everyone... except darkness :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13624181
> *wheel came lose by the astrodome
> *


 :0 :0 THATS NOT GOOD


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:59 PM~13624193
> *like it say's on your trunk
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: thats right


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 06:00 PM~13624210
> *  :cheesy: thats right
> *


thought u were president of maniacos texas?? 
:dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:56 PM~13624172
> *The HLC ..would like to thank everyone who supported our 4th annual picnic...we try our very best to bring lowrider family events all yr long to keep this movement alive in H-town...  I KNOW TODAYS PARK WAS NOT THE BIGGIEST BUT IT HELD UP. If anyone got a ticket Im sorry ..that cop was a dick.. :angry:
> 
> THIS YRS CHAMPS
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 06:00 PM~13624209
> *:0  :0 THATS NOT GOOD
> *


didnt have a hammer i had to use a cylinder to hit that biotch :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13624224
> *didnt have a hammer i had to use a cylinder to hit that biotch  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13624224
> *didnt have a hammer i had to use a cylinder to hit that biotch  :biggrin:
> *


same one that bent at the park??? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NEXT YEAR HERES AN AWARD THAT NEEDS TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST...... RAGETYEST CAR IN THA PARK


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 06:01 PM~13624219
> *thought u were president of maniacos texas??
> :dunno:
> *


MANIACOS FOR LIFE :guns: :guns: :guns: buckets till i build a clean car then i quit certified buckets will probably be like ...........................................................................................................................................never


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:49 PM~13624087
> *THIS IS SO TRUE... LONESTAR HAD IT..HE LEFT BEFORE WE HANDED THEM OUT..SO TO BE FAIR..WE GAVE IT TO SLICK SINCE HE WAS THERE FOR TROPHY TIME.. BUT EITHER WAY BOTH HAD ATTENION ALL DAY ...
> *


forgot about the drop 62 nicks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 19 2009, 06:03 PM~13624235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ill take that award plis :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 06:05 PM~13624244
> *NEXT YEAR HERES AN AWARD THAT NEEDS TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST...... RAGETYEST CAR IN THA PARK
> *


  SEEN I FEW 60'S DROPS TODAY... AND EVEN A GBODY :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 08:05 PM~13624244
> *NEXT YEAR HERES AN AWARD THAT NEEDS TO BE ADDED TO THE LIST...... RAGETYEST CAR IN THA PARK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2009, 06:05 PM~13624250
> *forgot about the drop 62 nicks
> *


WHERE YOU AT THE PICNIC?? CAUSE I DIDNT SEE U..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 19 2009, 06:05 PM~13624244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:07 PM~13624267
> *WHERE YOU AT THE PICNIC?? CAUSE I DIDNT SEE U..
> *


 :uh: is that a "short" joke


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

These were clean also


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2009, 06:08 PM~13624275
> *:uh:  is that a "short" joke
> *


NO..ITS JUST QUESTION TUFF GUY.. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:09 PM~13624282
> *These were clean also
> 
> 
> ...


INDEED


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 06:08 PM~13624273
> *:0
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm...dont wanna put nobody out there.. so imma keep quiet..
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: what can i say i love buckets


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:07 PM~13624267
> *WHERE YOU AT THE PICNIC?? CAUSE I DIDNT SEE U..
> *


i was there... :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13624295
> *i was there... :cheesy:
> *


FLAMED UP..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:07 PM~13624267
> *WHERE YOU AT THE PICNIC?? CAUSE I DIDNT SEE U..
> *


HE WAS WALKIN AROUND UNDER ONE OF THE CARS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13624292
> *:uh:  :uh: what can i say i love buckets
> *


u had one of the cleaner buckets.. :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

my question is did the boxing match went down or what :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13624283
> *NO..ITS JUST QUESTION TUFF GUY.. :uh:
> *


yeah i was there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13624299
> *HE WAS WALKIN AROUND UNDER ONE OF THE CARS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAVE ME IN TEARS...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 08:10 PM~13624292
> *:uh:  :uh: what can i say i love buckets
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 19 2009, 06:10 PM~13624298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my question is how many people did it take to push a hopper on the trailer????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 06:11 PM~13624301
> *u had one of the cleaner buckets.. :cheesy:
> *


STILL CHIPPIN :biggrin: just a trainning car so i can get the switchman skills needed to do big inches :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 08:12 PM~13624312
> *:biggrin:
> my question is how many people did it take to push a hopper on the trailer????
> *


about 5 I counted :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2009, 06:11 PM~13624307
> *yeah i was there
> *


SHOULD SAID WUTS UP ..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Where were you Homer & the caddy?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:11 PM~13624311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats like bucket heaven right there :cheesy: all different colors


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:13 PM~13624324
> *SHOULD SAID WUTS UP ..
> *


i was standing by you when you were taking pics of the blue k5 from true eminence


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 19 2009, 06:12 PM~13624321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably was scared of being slapped...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2009, 06:14 PM~13624337
> *i was standing by you when you were taking pics of the blue k5 from true eminence
> *


***** always standing by someone and not sayin anything.. just to say " i was standing by you" :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 06:14 PM~13624341
> *:biggrin: but u didnt hit ur switch today  :cheesy:
> *


needed a wheel man should of put down your drink and camera and held it for me  and then my whore was lost whoring around some where fucking white slut :0 :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2009, 06:14 PM~13624337
> *i was standing by you when you were taking pics of the blue k5 from true eminence
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 06:16 PM~13624354
> *needed a wheel man should of put down your drink and camera and held it for me   and then my whore was lost whoring around some where fucking white slut  :0  :twak:
> *


u shoulda made your switchman your wheelman :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*How did the Del Toro equipped car's do :thumbsup: *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

its all good trust me i been practicing :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

713lowrider boy gets the early bird trophy..he was there first before anyone..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13624375
> *713lowrider boy gets the early bird trophy..he was there first before anyone..
> *


thats gay... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13624375
> *713lowrider boy gets the early bird trophy..he was there first before anyone..
> *


he let me use his jack too   cool dude


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:18 PM~13624375
> *713lowrider boy gets the early bird trophy..he was there first before anyone..
> *


I knew how it was going to get, just like @ the Roland show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:24 PM~13623507
> *TIME FOR THE HOP
> 
> 
> ...


tony.. missing parts king. thought nobody would notice the back window huh? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13624371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics dont lie..but neither does video :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 08:20 PM~13624390
> *he let me use his jack too     cool dude
> *


Thank's Downy  


don't froget SIC & his "rusty jack tambien :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2009, 06:20 PM~13624396
> *tony.. missing parts king.    thought nobody would notice the back window huh?  :uh:
> *


***** had a cinder block as a front seat.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2009, 08:20 PM~13624396
> *tony.. missing parts king.    thought nobody would notice the back window huh?  :uh:
> *



Drive shaft fell off... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 06:19 PM~13624383
> *thats gay... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13624415
> *Drive shaft fell off... :0  :0  :0
> *


boiler tried to steal it.. put it in his trailer like it was his.. tony said " hey wheres my driveshaft?" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 06:20 PM~13624398
> *pics dont lie..but neither does video  :0
> *


is there any video


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 08:23 PM~13624430
> *boiler tried to steal it.. put it in his trailer like it was his.. tony said " hey wheres my driveshaft?"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


part drive shaft part square tubing... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Apr 19 2009, 06:24 PM~13624437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2009, 08:24 PM~13624437
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>IS THERE?????*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 06:26 PM~13624467
> *THATS A GOOD QUESTION IS THERE?????
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:21 PM~13624409
> *Thank's Downy
> don't froget SIC & his "rusty jack tambien :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


took that fucker to hooters and he ordered CHICKEN :twak: :twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2009, 08:26 PM~13624467
> *THATS A GOOD QUESTION IS THERE?????
> *


CALI took vid....or he was "taking notes" :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 08:27 PM~13624476
> *took that fucker to hooters and he ordered CHICKEN  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:27 PM~13624478
> *CALI took vid....or he was "taking notes" :cheesy:
> *


yea of what NOT to do...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 08:29 PM~13624509
> *yea of what NOT to do...
> *


I took notes also

1. dont have parts fall off car

2. make sure vehicle can drive back on trailer

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 06:29 PM~13624509
> *yea of what NOT to do...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: oh scared ass talken bout hold my cup i dont want the cop to see me drinking


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a good time at the PICNIC today, I didnt get to see alot of peeps. I rolled out before the event was over had to take the HOME WREKER home:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:14 PM~13624334
> *Where were you Homer & the caddy?
> *


I had a family function to go to.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 06:33 PM~13624553
> *I had a good time at the PICNIC today, I didnt get to see alot of peeps. I rolled out before the event was over had to take the HOME WREKER home:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 19 2009, 08:35 PM~13624569
> *I had a family function to go to.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 19 2009, 06:31 PM~13624531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cup was empty and i was riding dirty... :0 filled it back up after i passed second cop leaving the park.. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

A FEW MORE PICS


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:56 PM~13624172
> *The HLC ..would like to thank everyone who supported our 4th annual picnic...we try our very best to bring lowrider family events all yr long to keep this movement alive in H-town...  I KNOW TODAYS PARK WAS NOT THE BIGGIEST BUT IT HELD UP. If anyone got a ticket Im sorry ..that cop was a dick.. :angry:
> THIS YRS CHAMPS
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 06:47 PM~13624678
> *
> *


wut homie..clean drop...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

uploading video now.... :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 08:49 PM~13624715
> *uploading video now.... :0
> *


 :uh: bout time :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:50 PM~13624725
> *:uh:  bout time :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: dont think anybody wants chips right now


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 06:33 PM~13624553
> *I had a good time at the PICNIC today, I didnt get to see alot of peeps. I rolled out before the event was over had to take the HOME WREKER home:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: nice.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 06:49 PM~13624715
> *uploading video now.... :0
> *


will finish tomorrow... taking too long to upload...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 06:53 PM~13624754
> *:thumbsup: nice.......
> *



Thanks ROB! I got alot of props today I know it made SIC happy. He is now Straight line mafia...................


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 06:57 PM~13624788
> *Thanks ROB! I got alot of props today I know it made SIC happy. He is now Straight line mafia...................
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 06:58 PM~13624802
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bebe (Feb 19, 2009)

HEY ARE YOU ALL SAYING THERE WILL BE SOME LO-LO'S AT TERGET ON FAIRMONT, GET BACK TO ME I GOT A 87 CUTTY-WITH JUICE I CAN BRING?? WHAT TIME/?? GET BACK...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bebe_@Apr 19 2009, 07:00 PM~13624821
> *HEY ARE YOU ALL SAYING THERE WILL BE SOME LO-LO'S AT TERGET ON FAIRMONT, GET BACK TO ME I GOT A 87 CUTTY-WITH JUICE I CAN BRING?? WHAT TIME/?? GET BACK...
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 19 2009, 07:27 PM~13624476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had to get home to the woman huh? maybe rename car "faithful lover" instead :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 06:58 PM~13624802
> *:biggrin:
> *



Yup 1 day to lay some straight lines on the LAC. Took his sweet time but came out nice. Now TIME to stack some paper for SHORTY's.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2009, 07:03 PM~13624859
> *did you expect em to order anything else?  :uh:    bet he'd still be there if they had watermelon flavored wings.  :0
> had to get home to the woman huh?    maybe rename car "faithful lover" instead    :uh:
> *


No FAT ASS my wife is there in the PIC! Glad you werent there, you would of cried when my boy Rob pulled up on the 68 drop and drop it in the middle of the parking lot.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:04 PM~13624868
> *Yup 1 day to lay some straight lines on the LAC. Took his sweet time but came out nice. Now TIME to stack some paper for SHORTY's.
> *



YEP,STACK ALOT $$$$,CUZ QUALITY IS HIGH...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 07:07 PM~13624900
> *YEP,STACK ALOT $$$$,CUZ QUALITY IS HIGH...
> *



Yup, I priced it and its okay on the $$. I still havent decided to let Shorty or South Side do it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 08:06 PM~13624886
> *No FAT ASS my wife is there in the PIC! Glad you werent there, you would of cried when my boy Rob pulled up on the 68 drop and drop it in the middle of the parking lot.
> *


i was just sayin' namsayin' slow down there Home Wrecka :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:47 PM~13624674
> *A FEW MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


HLC PICNIC WAS A DAME GOOD TURN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:09 PM~13624916
> *Yup, I priced it and its okay on the $$. I still havent decided to let Shorty or South Side do it.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13624087
> *THIS IS SO TRUE... LONESTAR HAD IT..HE LEFT BEFORE WE HANDED THEM OUT..SO TO BE FAIR..WE GAVE IT TO SLICK SINCE HE WAS THERE FOR TROPHY TIME.. BUT EITHER WAY BOTH HAD ATTENION ALL DAY ...
> *


glasshouse is clean as fuck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2009, 07:10 PM~13624926
> *i was just sayin' namsayin'      slow down there Home Wrecka  :uh:
> *


Already homie, you know since we are in the HOUSTON topic we have to HATE. I ROBERT G at the picnic today he was hiding inside a glove box during the hop


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2009, 08:18 PM~13624371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:11 PM~13624931
> *:0
> *



Wuz up CALI !


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 06:33 PM~13624553
> *I had a good time at the PICNIC today, I didnt get to see alot of peeps. I rolled out before the event was over had to take the HOME WREKER home:
> 
> 
> ...


this cars nice.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:13 PM~13624958
> *Wuz up CALI !
> *


what up? Caddy was lookin right when u dipped through the parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big pimp where were u at today. oh my bad nevermind


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:10 PM~13624291
> *INDEED
> *


MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN THAT WAS A NICE BOX CHEVY AND THE DROP TOP CUTLASS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 09:10 PM~13624928
> *HLC PICNIC WAS A DAME GOOD TURN
> *


Your car was looking good homie


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 19 2009, 07:14 PM~13624963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Cali you should of stop me G!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2009, 07:03 PM~13624859
> *did you expect em to order anything else?  :uh:    bet he'd still be there if they had watermelon flavored wings.  :0
> had to get home to the woman huh?    maybe rename car "faithful lover" instead    :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:17 PM~13623457
> *TODAY'S PICNIC WAS A GOOD TURNOUT. ONLY THING I HATED WAS THE LAWS  :angry:
> 
> HERE ARE SOME PICS
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:16 PM~13624983
> *Damn Cali you should of stop me G!
> *


i had on a red inglewood tshirt with red shoes and a red bandana in my pocket... oh yea also had a cup and camera... was by the hoppers most of the day...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

HE HATE ME... What up homie.. nice meeting u today..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:18 PM~13625004
> *i had on a red inglewood tshirt with red shoes and a red bandana in my pocket... oh yea also had a cup and camera... was by the hoppers most of the day...
> *


I wasnt paying attention, just didnt want to run over those little kids running around the BUCKETS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:18 PM~13625004
> *i had on a red inglewood tshirt with red shoes and a red bandana in my pocket... oh yea also had a cup and camera... was by the hoppers most of the day...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Apr 19 2009, 07:20 PM~13625020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: chipper


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:25 PM~13623512
> *FUCKIN' LAWS :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS FUCK UP I SAW WHAT HE DID RIGHT BE FOR THE BITCH ASS LAWS PULL HIM OVER THEY PULL HIM OVER FOR 3 WHEELING IN THE PARK BITCH ASS MOTHAFUCKER


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

what up big buddah :wave: :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13625037
> *yea was alot of them on that side of the park.. :cheesy:
> :uh: chipper
> *



Yeah I guess those kids never seen a BUCKET get of the floor.......

NOW DOWNY dont google a bucket flying of the floor..... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 19 2009, 08:15 PM~13624970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' friendly ass *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:23 PM~13625055
> *Yeah I guess those kids never seen a BUCKET get of the floor.......
> 
> NOW DOWNY dont google a bucket flying of the floor..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: fuckin strretshow was holding the steering wheel... and the wheels did even get off the ground...lol...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:28 PM~13623530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2009, 07:24 PM~13625062
> *:uh:  :uh:
> o' friendly ass *****
> *


o' fat ass *****


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:24 PM~13625063
> *:biggrin: fuckin strretshow was holding the steering wheel... and the wheels did even get off the ground...lol...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:25 PM~13625076
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 09:23 PM~13625048
> *THAT WAS FUCK UP I SAW WHAT HE DID RIGHT BE FOR THE BITCH ASS LAWS PULL HIM OVER THEY PULL HIM OVER FOR 3 WHEELING IN THE PARK BITCH ASS MOTHAFUCKER
> *


SIC & SLIM GOT PULLED OVER 4 GAS HOPPIN' IN THE ELCO..WONDER WHY :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 08:25 PM~13625072
> *o' fat ass *****
> *


no car having, ridin' bitch in a homie's car actin' ass *****


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13624975
> *Your car was looking good homie
> 
> 
> ...


OH THATS MY FLEETWOOD LOOKING REALLY CLEAN TODAY OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:26 PM~13625083
> *SIC & SLIM GOT PULLED OVER 4 GAS HOPPIN' IN THE ELCO..WONDER WHY :scrutinize:
> *


two black guys in a chevy in league city


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 09:27 PM~13625096
> *two black guys in a chevy in league city
> *


suspect :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2009, 07:26 PM~13625087
> *no car having, ridin' bitch in a homie's car actin' ass *****
> *


o' i cant afford to pay the balance on my car so its sitting it hydro prison until tax time next year and too fat to roll out of bed on sunday ass *****


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:24 PM~13625063
> *:biggrin: fuckin strretshow was holding the steering wheel... and the wheels did even get off the ground...lol...
> *


Mayne lol......u saying dat mans car scared of heights??? Lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13625037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: STILL CHIPPIN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 19 2009, 07:28 PM~13625117
> *suspect :scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 09:29 PM~13625129
> *:cheesy:
> *


wut big homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13625124
> *Mayne lol......u saying dat mans car scared of heights??? Lol
> *


naw he did what he was supposed to do and thats hop it working or not


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13625133
> *wut big homie
> *


what up with u big dawg?? hows the caddy??


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13625149
> *what up with u big dawg?? hows the caddy??
> *


just starting on it. :biggrin: dropped it off at the shop last week


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:26 PM~13625083
> *SIC & SLIM GOT PULLED OVER 4 GAS HOPPIN' IN THE ELCO..WONDER WHY :scrutinize:
> *


NEVER AGAIN HLC SHOULD NOT HAVE THE 5TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC THERE EVER AGAIN FUCK YOU BITCH ASS LAWS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 19 2009, 07:31 PM~13625158
> *just starting on it. :biggrin: dropped it off at the shop last week
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13625125
> *:biggrin: ALWAYS
> 
> :angry:
> ...



OK GOOGLE IT THEN................


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

How many Oldies C.C. rides showed up? :dunno: 

I only saw the blue bomb


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 07:32 PM~13625167
> *NEVER AGAIN HLC SHOULD NOT HAVE THE 5TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC THERE EVER AGAIN FUCK YOU BITCH ASS LAWS
> *


wont happen its impossible :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

11 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, JUSTDEEZ, 1979mc, ridingcleanon13, 79gp, RAGALAC, [email protected], 713Lowriderboy, Tyrone 1957, HE_HATE_ME, Bay89


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 09:33 PM~13625184
> *wont happen its impossible  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i didnt have a problem with the cops :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY AT ORALLYS ON WILCRESt AND BISSONET EVERYTHING FREE I LL GET THE DETAILS TOMORROW HOP FOR CASH  LETS SHOW SUM LOVE TO THE HOMIE ELY HE IS A GOOD LOWRIDER FELLOW HE IS ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP OUT THE COMMUNITY . CAR SHOW ALWAYS TURNS OUT GOOD THIS IS THE 3RD ANNUAL SO HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS FREE FOOD AND GIVE AWAYS THE ALSO HAVE KIDS ACTIVITIES (caliwalka . ) :0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 09:34 PM~13625191
> *i didnt have a problem with the cops  :dunno:
> *


white boy :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:30 PM~13625142
> *naw he did what he was supposed to do and thats hop it working or not
> *


Dats right....ride till da wheels fall off!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13625192
> *CARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY AT ORALLYS ON WILCRES AND BISSONET EVERYTHING FREE I LL GET THE DETAILS TOMORROW HOP FOR CASH   LETS SHOW SUM LOVE TO THE HOMIE ELY HE IS A GOOD LOWRIDER FELLOW HE IS ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP OUT THE COMMUNITY . CAR SHOW ALWAYS TURNS OUT GOOD LATHIS IS THE 3RD ANNUAL SO HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS FREE FOOD  AND GIVE AWAYS THE ALSO HAVE KIDS ACTIVITIES (calyrhyda. ) :0
> *


POST UP MORE INFO WHEN YOU GET MORE INFO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13625197
> *white boy :0
> *


i rode all thru friendswood afterwards :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13625203
> *Dats right....ride till da wheels fall off!
> *


it almost did by the astrodome :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13625192
> *CARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY AT ORALLYS ON WILCRES AND BISSONET EVERYTHING FREE I LL GET THE DETAILS TOMORROW HOP FOR CASH   LETS SHOW SUM LOVE TO THE HOMIE ELY HE IS A GOOD LOWRIDER FELLOW HE IS ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP OUT THE COMMUNITY . CAR SHOW ALWAYS TURNS OUT GOOD LATHIS IS THE 3RD ANNUAL SO HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS FREE FOOD  AND GIVE AWAYS THE ALSO HAVE KIDS ACTIVITIES (calyrhyda. ) :0
> *


spell check bish!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 09:33 PM~13625186
> *11 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, JUSTDEEZ, 1979mc, ridingcleanon13, 79gp, RAGALAC, [email protected], 713Lowriderboy, Tyrone 1957, HE_HATE_ME, Bay89
> *


sup fool


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 09:33 PM~13625184
> *wont happen its impossible  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I DONT SEE THAT HAPPENING EITHER


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13625191
> *i didnt have a problem with the cops  :dunno:
> *


ME NEITHER.. :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13625212
> *POST UP MORE INFO WHEN YOU GET MORE INFO
> *


thats wass up homie atrue rider always down  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i will tomorrow CADDY LOOKING GOOD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 07:36 PM~13625233
> *YEAH I DONT SEE THAT HAPPENING EITHER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 07:34 PM~13625191
> *i didnt have a problem with the cops  :dunno:
> *


+1


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:36 PM~13625224
> *spell check bish!!!
> *


ARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY AT ORALLYS ON WILCRESt AND BISSONET EVERYTHING FREE I LL GET THE DETAILS TOMORROW HOP FOR CASH  LETS SHOW SUM LOVE TO THE HOMIE ELY HE IS A GOOD LOWRIDER FELLOW HE IS ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP OUT THE COMMUNITY . CAR SHOW ALWAYS TURNS OUT GOOD THIS IS THE 3RD ANNUAL SO HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS FREE FOOD AND GIVE AWAYS THE ALSO HAVE KIDS ACTIVITIES (caliwalka . ) :0
fixed :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 19 2009, 07:36 PM~13625225
> *sup fool
> *



SUP?..WHERE WERE U?..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:33 PM~13625183
> *How many Oldies C.C. rides showed up? :dunno:
> 
> I only saw the blue bomb
> *


they had 3


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 09:39 PM~13625259
> *SUP?..WHERE WERE U?..
> *


club member's kid had a bday today. never left the neighborhood :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:37 PM~13625236
> *thats wass up homie atrue rider always down    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i will tomorrow CADDY LOOKING GOOD
> *



CLUB or NO CLUB im always down for a car show no matter how big or small, if Im free that day Im fucking there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:38 PM~13625252
> *ARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY AT ORALLYS ON WILCRESt AND BISSONET EVERYTHING FREE I LL GET THE DETAILS TOMORROW HOP FOR CASH   LETS SHOW SUM LOVE TO THE HOMIE ELY HE IS A GOOD LOWRIDER FELLOW HE IS ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP OUT THE COMMUNITY . CAR SHOW ALWAYS TURNS OUT GOOD THIS IS THE 3RD ANNUAL SO HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS FREE FOOD  AND GIVE AWAYS THE ALSO HAVE KIDS ACTIVITIES (caliwalka . ) :0
> fixed :biggrin:
> *


no bish u still a fuck up... :biggrin: and u will walk b4 me with that ragady ass lincoln u have.... brakes last week.. cylinder, hood and trunk not closing and wheels fallin off this week..whats nexts week problem??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:38 PM~13625252
> *ARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY AT ORALLYS ON WILCRESt AND BISSONET EVERYTHING FREE I LL GET THE DETAILS TOMORROW HOP FOR CASH   LETS SHOW SUM LOVE TO THE HOMIE ELY HE IS A GOOD LOWRIDER FELLOW HE IS ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP OUT THE COMMUNITY . CAR SHOW ALWAYS TURNS OUT GOOD THIS IS THE 3RD ANNUAL SO HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS FREE FOOD  AND GIVE AWAYS THE ALSO HAVE KIDS ACTIVITIES (caliwalka . ) :0
> fixed :biggrin:
> *


ill support..but got to bounce by 4..got HLC at 5pm


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*FULL HOUSE TONIGHT*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 09:38 PM~13625252
> *ARSHOW NEXT SUNDAY AT ORALLYS ON WILCRESt AND BISSONET EVERYTHING FREE I LL GET THE DETAILS TOMORROW HOP FOR CASH   LETS SHOW SUM LOVE TO THE HOMIE ELY HE IS A GOOD LOWRIDER FELLOW HE IS ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP OUT THE COMMUNITY . CAR SHOW ALWAYS TURNS OUT GOOD THIS IS THE 3RD ANNUAL SO HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS FREE FOOD  AND GIVE AWAYS THE ALSO HAVE KIDS ACTIVITIES (caliwalka . ) :0
> fixed :biggrin:
> *


Got a wedding in the M.O.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 19 2009, 07:40 PM~13625263
> *club member's kid had a bday today.  never left the neighborhood :biggrin:
> *



KOO....JUST CHECKIN UP,U DONT EVER MISS NO FUNCTION


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 07:32 PM~13625167
> *NEVER AGAIN HLC SHOULD NOT HAVE THE 5TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC THERE EVER AGAIN FUCK YOU BITCH ASS LAWS
> *


NEXT YR WE MITE DO A 5TH ANNIVERSARY AT A HALL....NO DRESS CODE,DJ, BAR AND DANCE FLOOR..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:44 PM~13625307
> *NEXT YR WE MITE DO A 5TH ANNIVERSARY AT A HALL....NO DRESS CODE,DJ, BAR AND DANCE FLOOR..
> *


 o si? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 09:44 PM~13625303
> *KOO....JUST CHECKIN UP,U DONT EVER MISS NO FUNCTION
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:44 PM~13625307
> *NEXT YR WE MITE DO A 5TH ANNIVERSARY AT A HALL....NO DRESS CODE,DJ, BAR AND DANCE FLOOR..
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:44 PM~13625307
> *NEXT YR WE MITE DO A 5TH ANNIVERSARY AT A HALL....NO DRESS CODE,DJ LATIN, BAR AND DANCE FLOOR..
> *


 :0


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 08:20 PM~13625017
> *HE HATE ME... What up homie.. nice meeting u today..
> *



What up big homie it was nice meeting you too. I'm still laughing about you talking shit to them fools on the video.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Apr 19 2009, 07:40 PM~13625265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thats wass up goofy thanks


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:40 PM~13625265
> *CLUB or NO CLUB im always down for a car show no matter how big or small, if Im free that day Im fucking there.
> *



HOW COME U DIDNT ANSWER MY QUESTION EARLIER BITCH?!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 04:17 PM~13623457
> *TODAY'S PICNIC WAS A GOOD TURNOUT. ONLY THING I HATED WAS THE LAWS  :angry:
> 
> HERE ARE SOME PICS
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13625329
> *:0
> *


nah nigz, i don't mix anymore. retired.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 19 2009, 07:45 PM~13625322
> *o si? :biggrin:
> *


how was Santone??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME+Apr 19 2009, 07:46 PM~13625330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2009, 07:47 PM~13625346
> *nah nigz, i don't mix anymore.  retired.
> *


wut up my ninja


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2009, 09:47 PM~13625346
> *nah nigz, i don't mix anymore.  retired.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2009, 07:47 PM~13625346
> *nah nigz, i don't mix anymore.  retired.
> *


too old got arthritis hands get confused ha? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 19 2009, 07:46 PM~13625342
> *HOW COME U DIDNT ANSWER MY QUESTION EARLIER BITCH?!
> *


lol. I would love to but I know it wont happen. I have failed at that when I was there. But know I got my mind correct. I dont know really, it felt like the good old days. I still remember when I brought the blazer back from shorty's that night and you tested it out by 3-wheeling and then as you came down the police hit you as up.lol at Jose's


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 19 2009, 08:23 PM~13625053
> *what up big buddah :wave:  :wavew is my fleetwood doing?
> *


What up fool how is my fleetwood doing?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:46 PM~13625331
> *
> 
> :uh: fixed on the spot always its a MANIACOS THANG BREAK IT FIX IT AND BREAK IT AGAIN
> ...


  ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:48 PM~13625361
> *wut up my ninja
> *


checking out the pics and finished putting jr to sleep.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:44 PM~13625307
> *NEXT YR WE MITE DO A 5TH ANNIVERSARY AT A HALL....NO DRESS CODE,DJ, BAR AND DANCE FLOOR..
> *


THAT SOUNDS A LITTLE BETTER


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 09:27 PM~13625096
> *two black guys in a chevy in league city
> *


Thats almost as bad as two black guys in the same car in my neighborhood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 09:49 PM~13625370
> *too old got arthritis hands get confused ha? :biggrin:
> *


nah it got boring after 23 years of spinning vinyl.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13625387
> *THAT SOUNDS A LITTLE BETTER
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13625390
> *Thats almost as bad as two black guys in the same car in my neighborhood.
> *


cracka ass cracka... u racist... :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13625344
> *
> *


EMPIRE CAR CLUB


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who pics these far ass locations for the gatherings. i say yall have it right here at stafford high school next time :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 07:51 PM~13625401
> *EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13625344
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13625391
> *nah it got boring after 23 years of spinning vinyl.
> *






nose up fool :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13625405
> *who pics these far ass locations for the gatherings. i say yall have it right here at stafford high school next time  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2009, 06:18 PM~13624371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MINE DID GOOD, TAP BUMPER FEW TIMES  , TONY HAD A A LIL TROBLE , THINK ONLY ONE PUMP EAS WRKN OR SUMTHING, BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:52 PM~13625406
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:53 PM~13625417
> *:wave:
> *


ft bend county fairgrounds


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 09:52 PM~13625408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's like me telling you to nose up to....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13625405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR FIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 19 2009, 07:53 PM~13625420
> *MINE DID GOOD, TAP BUMPER FEW TIMES  , TONY HAD A A LIL TROBLE , THINK ONLY ONE PUMP EAS WRKN OR SUMTHING, BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD
> *


 :uh: :uh: todavia voy a ser EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2009, 06:24 PM~13624437
> *is there any video
> *


 :yes: :yes: waiting on caliryda to post vid :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 19 2009, 07:53 PM~13625420
> *MINE DID GOOD, TAP BUMPER FEW TIMES  , TONY HAD A A LIL TROBLE , THINK ONLY ONE PUMP EAS WRKN OR SUMTHING, BUT IT WAS ALL GOOD
> *


tony had a lot of trouble... :biggrin: he still hasnt gotten that heavy ass car hme yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2009, 07:54 PM~13625428
> *that's like me telling you to nose up to....
> 
> 
> ...


hey that bucket is better then all mines put togheter


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 19 2009, 07:56 PM~13625445
> *:yes:  :yes: waiting on caliryda to post vid :uh:
> *


was taking too long so i gave up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 07:54 PM~13625425
> *ft bend county fairgrounds
> *


DAMN..MY POCKETS AINT THAT DEEP..LOL :biggrin: 

I HAVE ASKED PLENTY OF PEEPS FOR DIFFERENT LOCATIONS

DUSSEN PARK..NAWFSIDE
TOM BASS PARK..SOUTH SIDE
MACGREGOR PARK..SOUTHEAST
BEAR CREEK..WESTSIIDEEE!!!

WE DO NEED A NEW LOCATION...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:57 PM~13625453
> *tony had a lot of trouble... :biggrin:  he still hasnt gotten that heavy ass car hme yet???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 19 2009, 05:38 PM~13624009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 07:55 PM~13625440
> *YOUR FIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13625472
> *DAMN..MY POCKETS AINT THAT DEEP..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> I HAVE ASKED PLENTY OF PEEPS FOR DIFFERENT LOCATIONS
> ...


nah it was cool. first time driving the car that far. im just glad made it home


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13625472
> *DAMN..MY POCKETS AINT THAT DEEP..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> I HAVE ASKED PLENTY OF PEEPS FOR DIFFERENT LOCATIONS
> ...


SAN JACINTO MALL PARKING LOT

BAYTOWN, TEXAS ................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 19 2009, 07:59 PM~13625484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: scary ass nggah


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2009, 07:59 PM~13625485
> *post that shit... i gas that bitch on the freeway.. got scared and let go the switch
> 
> *


U TIRED CHAMP.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13625471
> *was taking too long so i gave up
> *


try again!, u have planty of time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 08:00 PM~13625492
> *nah it was cool. first time driving the car that far. im just glad made it home
> *


car looked good.. was wondering why u kept it running  :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 08:00 PM~13625494
> *SAN JACINTO MALL PARKING LOT
> 
> BAYTOWN, TEXAS ................
> *


NOT SINCE 99.. LATIN CARTEL'S LAST SHOW


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lmk and mcgregor park was packd than a mofo, lot of rides


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 19 2009, 08:01 PM~13625503
> *try again!, u have planty of time
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:02 PM~13625511
> *NOT SINCE 99.. LATIN CARTEL'S LAST SHOW
> *



Exactly. There is always cook-oputs, fairs, concerts there. I think its time for a LOWRIDER event.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

31 users, :0 :0 en la madre


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 08:00 PM~13625492
> *nah it was cool. first time driving the car that far. im just glad made it home
> *


BUT THAT WILL BE THE LAST TIME WE USE THAT PARK...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13625472
> *DAMN..MY POCKETS AINT THAT DEEP..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> I HAVE ASKED PLENTY OF PEEPS FOR DIFFERENT LOCATIONS
> ...


Souf west I got diz big ass parkin lot rigth in front of wings n more beechnut n 59 I know da owner he don't trip


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13625539
> *Souf west I got diz  big ass parkin lot  rigth in front of wings n more  beechnut n 59 I know da owner  he don't trip
> *


Perfect spot for Devious :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 19 2009, 08:00 PM~13625497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea... after the kappa.. slab holiday... mlk..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 19 2009, 08:03 PM~13625526
> *31 users,  :0  :0 en la madre
> *


ALWAYS LIKE THAT AFTER AN EVENT....WE GOT SOME FOOLS COMING OUT OF THE ROCKS TO CHECK IT OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 08:01 PM~13625506
> *car looked good.. was wondering why u kept it running    :biggrin:
> *


thanks. got some loose ends to tighten up before kentucky. im gona redo the setup.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13625539
> *Souf west I got diz  big ass parkin lot  rigth in front of wings n more  beechnut n 59 I know da owner  he don't trip
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13625405
> *who pics these far ass locations for the gatherings. i say yall have it right here at stafford high school next time  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 2seconds away :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

park wouldnt have been that bad if it wasnt for nasa rd 1 shut down we sat in that traffic for like 45 mins.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

DID ANYONE SEE THE PARKING LOT AT SOUTHSIDE SMOKE SHOP ON EDGEBROOK @45 GOING HOME..THAT MOFO WAS PACKED FULL OF RIDES..LOOK LIKE VIDEO SHOOT..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 08:06 PM~13625561
> *thanks. got some loose ends to tighten up before kentucky. im gona redo the setup.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 08:07 PM~13625575
> *park wouldnt have been that bad if it wasnt for nasa rd 1 shut down we sat in that traffic for like 45 mins.
> *


I JUST WASHED MY CAR AND BOOM!!!..ALL THAT FUCKIN WATER AT NASA EXIT.. :angry:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 10:03 PM~13625527
> *BUT THAT WILL BE THE LAST TIME WE USE THAT PARK...
> *


NO SHIT THEM LAWS WERE TRIPING LIKE A MOTHAFUCKER OUT THERE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13625588
> *DID ANYONE SEE THE PARKING LOT AT SOUTHSIDE SMOKE SHOP ON EDGEBROOK @45 GOING HOME..THAT MOFO WAS PACKED FULL OF RIDES..LOOK LIKE VIDEO SHOOT..
> *


block party, rappers and what not


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13625588
> *DID ANYONE SEE THE PARKING LOT AT SOUTHSIDE SMOKE SHOP ON EDGEBROOK @45 GOING HOME..THAT MOFO WAS PACKED FULL OF RIDES..LOOK LIKE VIDEO SHOOT..
> *



it was a free z-ro concert :yes:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 19 2009, 08:07 PM~13625572
> *:0 2seconds  away :biggrin:
> *


THE FIRME WAS M.I.A. TODAY :scrutinize:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 10:07 PM~13625575
> *park wouldnt have been that bad if it wasnt for nasa rd 1 shut down we sat in that traffic for like 45 mins.
> *


45 MINS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 10:11 PM~13625618
> *THE FIRME WAS M.I.A. TODAY :scrutinize:
> *


el juanito? he was at the smoke shop getting his polo ripped off by some stripper.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 10:09 PM~13625588
> *DID ANYONE SEE THE PARKING LOT AT SOUTHSIDE SMOKE SHOP ON EDGEBROOK @45 GOING HOME..THAT MOFO WAS PACKED FULL OF RIDES..LOOK LIKE VIDEO SHOOT..
> *


DID YOU STOP AND GET IN THE VIDEO


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:11 PM~13625618
> *THE FIRME WAS M.I.A. TODAY :scrutinize:
> *



hell yeah cell phone broke was on the way and got lost ended up at some other park on nasa rd1 said fuck it and went back home and washed my bucket  hopefully ill be hoppin it soon :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2009, 08:13 PM~13625626
> *el juanito?  he was at the smoke shop getting his polo ripped off by some stripper.
> *


ay chisme


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 10:07 PM~13625575
> *park wouldnt have been that bad if it wasnt for nasa rd 1 shut down we sat in that traffic for like 45 mins.
> *


wasn't bad @ 10:43, but had to go through the shopping square to get to Nasa Rd 1 :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2009, 08:13 PM~13625626
> *el juanito?  he was at the smoke shop getting his polo ripped off by some stripper.
> *


  ..OR HIS LIGHT GREY FIRME SHIRT..WHICH WAS ONCE BLACK.. :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:46 PM~13625344
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13625588
> *DID ANYONE SEE THE PARKING LOT AT SOUTHSIDE SMOKE SHOP ON EDGEBROOK @45 GOING HOME..THAT MOFO WAS PACKED FULL OF RIDES..LOOK LIKE VIDEO SHOOT..
> *


me and nick stopped by.. buncho slabs.. htown majicos where there.. i only stayed for like 15 mins


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 08:13 PM~13625630
> *DID YOU STOP AND GET IN THE VIDEO
> *


HELL NAW..TRYING TO GET HOME..SO I CAN GET ON L.I.L. ... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:14 PM~13625640
> *wasn't bad @ 10:43, but had to go through the shopping square to get to Nasa Rd 1 :angry:
> *


 :uh: i was still sleepin off alcohol from last night :cheesy:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 08:14 PM~13625637
> *ay chisme
> *


man that vato was all hungover i was gonna take him to the park too but hewouldnt wake up


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:17 PM~13623457
> *TODAY'S PICNIC WAS A GOOD TURNOUT. ONLY THING I HATED WAS THE LAWS  :angry:
> 
> HERE ARE SOME PICS
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

New record homeboy sami got pull over 4 times in less dan an hour by HPD,s in mlk good thing he had everything straigth


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13625588
> *DID ANYONE SEE THE PARKING LOT AT SOUTHSIDE SMOKE SHOP ON EDGEBROOK @45 GOING HOME..THAT MOFO WAS PACKED FULL OF RIDES..LOOK LIKE VIDEO SHOOT..
> *


WE STOPED IT WAS A CONCERT TRAE AND Z-RO


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 10:15 PM~13625655
> *HELL NAW..TRYING TO GET HOME..SO I CAN GET ON L.I.L. ... :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2009, 08:15 PM~13625650
> *me and nick stopped by.. buncho slabs.. htown majicos where there.. i only stayed for like 15 mins
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 19 2009, 08:44 PM~13625307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SQUARE ASS ***** IN THA FOE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 10:14 PM~13625643
> * ..OR HIS LIGHT GREY FIRME SHIRT..WHICH WAS ONCE BLACK.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

good times man, but bad visual. :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2009, 08:21 PM~13625709
> *
> :uh:
> try a bar next time.  private..  so cops can't come say shit.
> ...


HEY FUCK STICK YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT TO THE PARK SO U CAN GET YOUR GAME PLAN FOR THAT 68 CONVERTIBLE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13624975
> *Your car was looking good homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 09:22 PM~13625724
> *HEY FUCK STICK YOU SHOULD HAVE WENT TO THE PARK SO U CAN GET YOUR GAME PLAN FOR THAT 68 CONVERTIBLE
> *


:uh:

heres my whole play book..











:tears:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13625472
> *DAMN..MY POCKETS AINT THAT DEEP..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> I HAVE ASKED PLENTY OF PEEPS FOR DIFFERENT LOCATIONS
> ...


memorial park :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Them boys laughed when they were rollin' pass me & I told them

_"This is going on layitlow"_ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2009, 08:26 PM~13625758
> *:uh:
> *


dont look up to me, look up to him :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 10:27 PM~13625760
> *memorial park :biggrin:
> *


nombre, that died when white chicks kept complaining about the eses harassing them while jogging the track with their chichots bouncing by.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looked like a good day.....

was gonna go, but too damn far..... :angry: i didn't realize it was that far until i looked up directions.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2009, 08:29 PM~13625783
> *looked like a good day.....
> 
> was gonna go, but too damn far..... :angry:  i didn't realize it was that far until i looked up directions.....
> *


took me like 45 minutes but i was doing 100 on the beltway :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2009, 08:29 PM~13625783
> *looked like a good day.....
> 
> was gonna go, but too damn far..... :angry:  i didn't realize it was that far until i looked up directions.....
> *


15MINS AWAY FROM PASADENA.. NOT THAT FAR..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2009, 08:28 PM~13625773
> *nombre, that died when white chicks kept complaining about the eses harassing them while jogging the track with their chichots bouncing by.
> *


 :yes: that's why


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 10:27 PM~13625764
> *Them boys laughed when they were rollin' pass me & I told them
> 
> "This is going on layitlow" :biggrin:
> ...


TOOK BEST CAR AT THE HLC PICNIC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 10:33 PM~13625828
> *:yes: that's why
> *


was good while it lasted though.


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

hey goofy,, whats up on that $MONEY$


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:27 PM~13625764
> *Them boys laughed when they were rollin' pass me & I told them
> 
> "This is going on layitlow" :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:32 PM~13625812
> *15MINS AWAY FROM PASADENA.. NOT THAT FAR..
> *



if you live in pasadena.... :uh: .......

may be getting with Tito soon to do something down their way....I'll let you know what we come up with..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 19 2009, 10:37 PM~13625875
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


that was tight how you guys tried to take up all lanes on 45 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2009, 08:37 PM~13625877
> *if you live in pasadena.... :uh: .......
> 
> may be getting with Tito soon to do something down their way....I'll let you know what we come up with..
> *


 :biggrin: ..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:38 PM~13625894
> *that was tight how you guys tried to take up all lanes on 45 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: FUCK IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 19 2009, 10:40 PM~13625924
> *:biggrin:  FUCK IT!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:09 PM~13624282
> *These were clean also
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the blue vert cutlass. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 19 2009, 10:43 PM~13625962
> *I like the blue vert cutlass. :biggrin:
> *


is that yours? nice


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 10:31 PM~13625811
> *took me like 45 minutes but i was doing 100 on the beltway  :cheesy:
> *


DAME A 100 ON THE BELTWAY IM SURPRISED THE DAME LAWS DID NOT PULL YOU OVER


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13624282
> *These were clean also
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THEM TO CARS LOOKING REALLY NICE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: 











:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 19 2009, 09:38 PM~13625895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!! nice wheels too... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13626002
> *MAN THEM TO CARS LOOKING REALLY NICE
> *


 The 72 spoke make it stand out.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 19 2009, 10:54 PM~13626073
> *The 72 spoke make it stand out.
> *


ANY RIMS MAKE A CAR STAND OUT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I think out of all da parks there been functions at....bear creek park has da perfect setup for a lworiderpicnic......these other parks are more of just parkin lots and bear creek has a nice cruising setup .........





U know since I am just a spectator not a lowrider on the outside lookin in......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13625539
> *Souf west I got diz  big ass parkin lot  rigth in front of wings n more  beechnut n 59 I know da owner  he don't trip
> *



bayland park on bissonett


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2009, 08:18 PM~13624371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 19 2009, 10:59 PM~13626135
> *I think out of all da parks there been functions at....bear creek park has da perfect setup for a lworiderpicnic......these other parks are more of just parkin lots and bear creek has a nice cruising setup .........
> U know since I am just a spectator not a lowrider on the outside lookin in......
> *


AND YOU ARE RIGHT


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 08:11 PM~13624934
> *glasshouse is clean as fuck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS BUT YOU SHOULD OF TOOK IT LONESTAR!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2009, 09:01 PM~13626155
> *bayland park on bissonett
> *


is that burnett bayland juve hall


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2009, 09:01 PM~13626155
> *bayland park on bissonett
> *


too many sw cholos


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 05:29 PM~13623948
> *SIC SHOWING THE "CHIPPERS" SUP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Apr 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13626073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 09:11 PM~13626291
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Dave.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone know where i can get the old vintage baby strollers like lil joe from LK?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2009, 09:01 PM~13626155
> *bayland park on bissonett
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 19 2009, 09:14 PM~13626345
> *Hey Dave.
> *


what's happening Juan? Fro a dady yet?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 07:29 PM~13623948
> *SIC SHOWING THE "CHIPPERS" SUP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


el camino looking nice with that nice paint job on it


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 09:17 PM~13626384
> *what's happening Juan? Fro a dady yet?
> *


Yes, last week.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

i named my dog medusa


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 19 2009, 09:22 PM~13626459
> *Yes, last week.
> *


tell him congrats for me. Boy or girl? just found out Friday I got a boy on the way !!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 11:27 PM~13626541
> *tell him congrats for me. Boy or girl? just found out Friday I got a boy on the way !!!  :biggrin:
> *


congrats


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 19 2009, 11:07 PM~13626239
> *is that burnett bayland juve hall
> *


nah, thats burnett/bayland on chimney rock with them badass lil kids.

bayland on bissonett has the ball park and soccer fields


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

GOOD JOB HLC. CAN'T WAIT TIL THE NEXT ONE. IT WAS GOOD SEEIN EVERYONE AGAIN. I SEEN ALOT OF NEW AND NICE CARS TODAY, EVERYONE LOOKIN STRONGER AND DOIN BIGGER THINGS. I DON'T KNOW IF IT WAS JUST ME BUT IT LOOKED LIKE THERE WERE ACTUALLY MORE LOWRIDERS. EITHER WAY KEEP THIS SHIT ALIVE. SEE YALL NEXT TIME.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 19 2009, 08:49 PM~13625371
> *lol. I would love to but I know it wont happen. I have failed at that when I was there. But know I got my mind correct. I dont know really, it felt like the good old days. I still remember when I brought the blazer back from shorty's that night and you tested it out by 3-wheeling and then as you came down the police hit you as up.lol at Jose's
> *


that was one of many times he got caught 3wheeling by the laws :biggrin: ....good o'l times....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:02 PM~13625511
> *NOT SINCE 99.. LATIN CARTEL'S LAST SHOW
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13626591
> *congrats
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

wasn't at the park but got new tires for the d's :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 08:47 PM~13625987
> *DAME A 100 ON THE BELTWAY IM SURPRISED THE DAME LAWS DID NOT PULL YOU OVER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Apr 19 2009, 09:54 PM~13626073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2009, 09:57 PM~13626867
> *yup....
> but nothin like a nice set of 72's on a ride homie.....
> :biggrin:
> ...


 still looking for adaptors


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2009, 12:00 AM~13626895
> *still looking for adaptors
> *



you can adapt yo little mouth to fit deeez bigg azz nuttz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2009, 10:05 PM~13626944
> *you can adapt yo little mouth to fit deeez bigg azz nuttz
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 11:00 PM~13626895
> *still looking for adaptors
> *



don't you have 15x10 d's on your truck? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2009, 12:10 AM~13626976
> *don't you have 15x10 d's on your truck?  :biggrin:
> *



thats the problem :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Apr 19 2009, 10:05 PM~13626944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15x8 hater :biggrin: but need some 5/5


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2009, 10:11 PM~13626985
> *thats the problem :roflmao:
> *


you didn't have a problem riding in the truck with them asshole....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 19 2009, 11:11 PM~13626985
> *thats the problem :roflmao:
> *



was hoping he wasn't using the 13's as spinner's..... :biggrin: 


THEY SPINNIN ***** THEY SPINNIN
[img]http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l273/BlackFox_02/c92401cfca671d37c3ba06db8c6a7b5f.gif


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 11:15 PM~13627015
> *that's not what you'll ole lady said pee wee....
> 
> you get your ko?
> ...


i know someone who has some.......but i'm a HATER..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2009, 10:20 PM~13627055
> *was hoping he wasn't using the 13's as spinner's..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2009, 10:22 PM~13627078
> *i know someone who has some.......but i'm a HATER..
> *


:biggrin: i was j/k :uh: pm info


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 11:23 PM~13627095
> *:biggrin:  i was j/k :uh:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2009, 10:25 PM~13627113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 11:23 PM~13627095
> *:biggrin:  i was j/k :uh:  pm info
> *



you know him...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2009, 10:26 PM~13627121
> *you know him...
> *


 :0 ??


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 11:27 PM~13627130
> *:0 ??
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 19 2009, 10:26 PM~13627121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13624975
> *Your car was looking good homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:58 PM~13625472
> *DAMN..MY POCKETS AINT THAT DEEP..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> I HAVE ASKED PLENTY OF PEEPS FOR DIFFERENT LOCATIONS
> ...


YOU DOING JUST FINE.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 19 2009, 11:43 PM~13626726
> *wasn't at the park but got new tires for the d's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE GOLD CENTERS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:47 PM~13624674
> *A FEW MORE PICS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:17 PM~13623457
> *TODAY'S PICNIC WAS A GOOD TURNOUT. ONLY THING I HATED WAS THE LAWS  :angry:
> 
> HERE ARE SOME PICS
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13624282
> *These were clean also
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2009, 08:18 PM~13624371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13624975
> *Your car was looking good homie
> 
> 
> ...


........................EMPIRE LOWRIDER CAR CLUB........................


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:25 PM~13623512
> *FUCKIN' LAWS :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 06:28 PM~13623530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2009, 11:33 PM~13626611
> *GOOD JOB HLC. CAN'T WAIT TIL THE NEXT ONE. IT WAS GOOD SEEIN EVERYONE AGAIN. I SEEN ALOT OF NEW AND NICE CARS TODAY, EVERYONE LOOKIN STRONGER AND DOIN BIGGER THINGS. I DON'T KNOW IF IT WAS JUST ME BUT IT LOOKED LIKE THERE WERE ACTUALLY MORE LOWRIDERS. EITHER WAY KEEP THIS SHIT ALIVE. SEE YALL NEXT TIME.
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 19 2009, 09:57 PM~13625453
> *tony had a lot of trouble... :biggrin:  he still hasnt gotten that heavy ass car hme yet???  :biggrin:
> *


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!! shit i went all da way to da north side to a PARTY with da car ON DA TRAILER and then back home to da EAST SIDE!!!!  AS NOT DAT HEAVY FOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 19 2009, 08:18 PM~13624371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: I CHIPPED OUT!!!


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

post them vids black bitch.. i wanna see my car chip out like tonys


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 09:55 AM~13629876
> *post them vids black bitch.. i wanna see my car chip out like tonys
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 20 2009, 05:20 AM~13628206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe today.. my desktop got the computer aids so i will have to install everythng on my laptop to upload and i dont feel like it right now... plus u already seen that bag of doritos chipping yesterday.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 10:32 AM~13630269
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Boiler at Hlc Picnic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Some Chippers....


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 10:32 AM~13630269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this ***** here zoomed in on the sidewayz flappin trunk


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 01:16 PM~13630723
> *Some Chippers....
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I should have taken some bags of chips :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 11:23 AM~13630805
> *got your mouth open again i see
> so.. its always better on film
> missin a vid i see
> ...


urs is on the way... and yea quarter panels buckling while hoppin es no bueno for la raza


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 01:26 PM~13630835
> *urs is on the way... and yea quarter panels buckling while hoppin es no bueno for la raza
> *


& driveshafts falling off too :0 :0 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13624975
> *Your car was looking good homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 20 2009, 11:29 AM~13630866
> *
> *


K ...we get it.....that's ur car......:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 11:26 AM~13630835
> *urs is on the way... and yea quarter panels buckling while hoppin es no bueno for la raza
> *


:biggrin:


lA RAZAOWNED


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 12:11 PM~13631303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin cops...

i need a switch with some grip tape on it or something.. lol..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 12:29 PM~13631460
> *fuckin cops...
> 
> i need a switch with some grip tape on it or something.. lol..
> *


u need to wrap that frame lil buddy :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 12:30 PM~13631469
> *u need to wrap that frame lil buddy  :uh:
> *


what you think im doing over here.. after austin im puttin it up... ill be rollin in a 2 DOOR caprice..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 01:16 PM~13631841
> *what you think im doing over here.. after austin im puttin it up... ill be rollin in a 2 DOOR caprice..
> *


who cares what u will be rollin in... jus wrap your frame b4 u break it... :uh:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 01:28 PM~13631959
> *who cares what u will be rollin in... jus wrap your frame b4 u break it... :uh:
> *


dzzzz nuuutttzzzz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 12:29 PM~13631460
> *fuckin cops...
> 
> i need a switch with some grip tape on it or something.. lol..
> *


U neefd to see a docotr for some arthiritis problems...

Can't keep ur hand on a switch
Can't draw straight lines
Can't spray without drippin.....

:0: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey+Apr 20 2009, 01:30 PM~13631979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 01:37 PM~13632050
> *fail.. it was a statement ... not a question.. :uh:  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


Sounded like a question as I would care to see a nice 2 door box so yes dzzz nuuuttzzzz :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 01:36 PM~13632040
> *U neefd to see a docotr for some arthiritis problems...
> 
> Can't keep ur hand on a switch
> ...


They look pretty straight to me:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 01:42 PM~13632094
> *They look pretty straight to me:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: it was a fuckin joke.....







But since u wana put it out there.......there ok...not straight as u think..... just sayin..knowmsayin....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 01:50 PM~13632149
> *:uh: it was a fuckin joke.....
> But since u wana put it out there.......there ok...not straight as u think..... just sayin..knowmsayin....
> *



HATING ASS *****, JUST CAUSE MY LAC IS OUT THERE SUPPORTING EVENT WHILE YOU WALKING AROUND WITH A RIM OH HATINGASSNIGGA1RIMWALKINGASSOWNED.COM.

List of HATERZ:

1. RAGALAC with his 1 RIM


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 01:52 PM~13632164
> *HATING ASS *****, JUST CAUSE MY LAC IS OUT THERE SUPPORTING EVENT WHILE YOU WALKING AROUND WITH A RIM OH HATINGASSNIGGA1RIMWALKINGASSOWNED.COM.
> 
> List of HATERZ:
> ...


It is a very nice wheel :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 02:29 PM~13631460
> *fuckin cops...
> 
> i need a switch with some grip tape on it or something.. lol..
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 01:52 PM~13632164
> *HATING ASS *****, JUST CAUSE MY LAC IS OUT THERE SUPPORTING EVENT WHILE YOU WALKING AROUND WITH A RIM OH HATINGASSNIGGA1RIMWALKINGASSOWNED.COM.
> 
> List of HATERZ:
> ...


Koo wit me......its my mission to be on everybodys haters list..(haters is spelled wit a s not a z)
So keep doing ya thing wit that nice lac............dat u BOUGHT.........







P.S.....keep da clear tailights on minitrucks......just some constructive critiscm...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 01:59 PM~13632208
> *Koo wit me......its my mission to be on everybodys haters list..(haters is spelled wit a s not a z)
> So keep doing ya thing wit that nice lac............dat u BOUGHT.........
> P.S.....keep da clear tailights on minitrucks......just some constructive critiscm...
> *



Yup bought a stock car on wheels like everyone else, its my job to make it better than yours. When Im done with it it will be the TOP LAC in all H-TOWN.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 20 2009, 02:59 PM~13632208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big statement for all the Lac's H-Town has right now........


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2009, 03:10 PM~13632306
> *here we go again
> 
> big statement for all the Lac's H-Town has right now........
> *


u like those pics i sent u lol!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2009, 02:10 PM~13632306
> *here we go again
> 
> big statement for all the Lac's H-Town has right now........
> *



I set my standards and goals high, If im investing $$ in something I go all out. Just wait till I reveal my other little secret soon.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 02:04 PM~13632256
> *Yup bought a stock car on wheels like everyone else, its my job to make it better than yours. When Im done with it it will be the TOP LAC in all H-TOWN.
> *


Koo do wat u do....:thumbsup: on dat best lac in htown thing..........u already gota nice headstart buying the car da way it was so u almost there.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 02:16 PM~13632366
> *Koo do wat u do....:thumbsup: on dat best lac in htown thing..........u already gota nice headstart buying the car da way it was so u almost there.....
> *


What a Black car with black rims.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 20 2009, 03:11 PM~13632327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good homie.....

i'm a broke meskin so right now i'm starting to collect cheap ass china wheels. gonna open a recycling spot soon. don't matter what color they are, they still china's........ :biggrin: 

Dayton's, Zenith's or stocks....  

good luck on the build!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

look what i found


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2009, 03:18 PM~13632384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



doggy pee'd on red shirt?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2009, 02:18 PM~13632383
> *hahahaha.....why you bringin up old shit fker....hahaha
> 
> sounds good homie.....
> ...



Tahnks homie, dont know why ragadylac has so much HATE. People like you I respect all day long.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 02:18 PM~13632381
> *What a Black car with black rims.
> *


Yea sure...














P.s.....u gon put to electrical sunroofs in ur car like dat black fleetwood from majestics u copied da leafin n striping from?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 03:20 PM~13632400
> *Tahnks homie, dont know why ragadylac has so much HATE. People like you I respect all day long.
> *



nah man....Collin good people....haha.... he just comes across that way cause his ass is sore from not havin those lac seats to sit on........
just wait till he see's B'$ bill..... :biggrin: 

preciate that......even if you ride china's.....we cool..... :biggrin: ....just playin mayne....haha

i'm not a hater.....i just talk shit.....even if it's true....it's still just talkin shit....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2009, 02:18 PM~13632384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam dats fuckin old.......foam party like 2 years ago ain't it? At copa...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 03:22 PM~13632409
> *Yea sure...
> P.s.....u gon put to electrical sunroofs in ur car like dat black fleetwood from majestics u copied da leafin n striping from?
> *



ya....dejalo.....shit.... noone's going to send you any white lac trunk emblems if you keep actin an ass Collin.......hahahaha


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 03:24 PM~13632443
> *Dam dats fuckin old.......foam party like 2 years ago ain't it? At copa...
> *


7-3-07...lmao i been viewing alot of old pics lately ask mac2lac lmao


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2009, 02:24 PM~13632438
> *nah man....Collin good people....haha.... he just comes across that way cause his ass is sore from not havin those lac seats to sit on........
> just wait till he see's B'$ bill..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


X2....I just tell da truth ...even if I'm talkin shit...ion giva shit......







And fuck u collin I don't need those white emblems any more either way !!! :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 02:22 PM~13632409
> *Yea sure...
> P.s.....u gon put to electrical sunroofs in ur car like dat black fleetwood from majestics u copied da leafin n striping from?
> *


I dont know I will ask your mom if she wants sun roofs in the lac or not


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2009, 03:25 PM~13632460
> *7-3-07...lmao i been viewing alot of old pics lately ask mac2lac lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2009, 02:25 PM~13632460
> *7-3-07...lmao i been viewing alot of old pics lately ask mac2lac lmao
> *


yea i can see dat........lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey+Apr 20 2009, 01:39 PM~13632056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** had a finger in his butt...and he liked it... :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 20 2009, 03:22 PM~13632409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This ***** said <span style=\'color:red\'>electrical....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:.



wasn't gonna give you none anyway bish.... imma go to b's and step on yo sunroof ring........hahahahaha.........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:32 PM~13632548
> ****** had a finger in his butt...and he liked it... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 02:22 PM~13632409
> *Yea sure...
> P.s.....u gon put to electrical sunroofs in ur car like dat black fleetwood from majestics u copied da leafin n striping from?
> *


***** you stupid, cause we have the same color dont mean nothing. My leafing is alot better than his. I learn from other peoples down falls


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 20 2009, 02:36 PM~13632592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2009, 02:34 PM~13632566
> *This ***** said electrical....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:.
> wasn't gonna give you none anyway bish.... imma go to b's and step on yo sunroof ring........hahahahaha.........
> *


ha...good luck collin...cuz aint no ring to step on einsein!!!! :uh: 

i need a different type of emblem...ima shoot u a tex ina bit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 02:36 PM~13632598
> ****** you stupid, cause we have the same color dont mean nothing. My leafing is alot better than his. I learn from other peoples down falls
> *


yea sure it is........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 02:41 PM~13632669
> *yea sure it is........
> *


Something I picked up from you already is that word on the street is that you talk sit cause you see other come up and you havent brought out your lac and much less never owned a lolo before.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 02:49 PM~13632764
> *Something I picked up from you already is that word on the street is that you talk sit cause you see other come up and you havent brought out your lac and much less never owned a lolo before.
> *


Yeap u right.......and by da looks of it...in da words of my ***** cali...u ain't gota lowrider either u got a stock lac on some painted chinas.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 02:53 PM~13632808
> *Yeap u right.......and by da looks of it...in da words of my ***** cali...u ain't gota lowrider either u got a stock lac on some painted chinas.....
> *



BUT THEY SEE ME ROLLING AND YOU....................................................?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 02:55 PM~13632822
> *BUT THEY SEE ME ROLLING AND YOU....................................................?
> *


:dunno: :dunno: I'm just here to hate....cheerlead... and a lil more hatin.....so keep doing u...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 02:58 PM~13632865
> *:dunno: :dunno: I'm just here to hate....cheerlead... and a lil more hatin.....so keep doing u...
> *


  You know how layitlow is.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 02:53 PM~13632808
> *Yeap u right.......and by da looks of it...in da words of my ***** cali...u ain't gota lowrider either u got a stock lac on some painted chinas.....
> *


hey hey that slogan was for Thomas only..... :biggrin: Both they caddys are clean..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:04 PM~13632963
> *hey hey that slogan was for Thomas only..... :biggrin:  Both they caddys are clean..
> *



Its cool Cali, I think RAGALAC is mad cause my lines that SIC threw are straight and the lines that SiIC threw on his werent. Hating on SIC but you had him stripe n leaf yours......lol


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 02:53 PM~13632808
> *Yeap u right.......and by da looks of it...in da words of my ***** cali...u ain't gota lowrider either u got a stock lac on some painted chinas.....
> *


 :0 hey bich i go a stock lac on chinas :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 04:11 PM~13633050
> *Its cool Cali, I think RAGALAC is mad cause my lines that SIC threw are straight and the lines that SiIC threw on his werent. Hating on SIC but you had him stripe n leaf yours......lol
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

LINA CHUECA MAFIA POR VIDA ESE!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Apr 20 2009, 02:52 PM~13632164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Apr 20 2009, 03:11 PM~13633050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes u do :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 20 2009, 01:28 PM~13631959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asshole


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

yall foos trippin.. need to talk a chill pill..

or a bar


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 03:17 PM~13633112
> *yall foos trippin.. need to talk a chill pill..
> 
> or a bar
> *


or a drink... :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

firmelows.com coming soon


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:04 PM~13632963
> *hey hey that slogan was for Thomas only..... :biggrin:  Both they caddys are clean..
> *


 :0 and u got a stock magnum with out a hemi :0 :0 
oligota4.6assneegah........ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 03:17 PM~13633112
> *yall foos trippin.. need to talk a chill pill..
> 
> or a bar
> *


talk a chill pill......wtf
:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:20 PM~13633136
> *talk a chill pill......wtf
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:18 PM~13633122
> *:0 and u got a stock magnum with out a hemi :0  :0
> oligota4.6assneegah........ :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


u wanna go there again... well u asked for it.. u aint got a house, aint got hydraulics, aint got a job, aint got a caddy brougham, aint got straight pinstripes, aint got decent patterns, aint got enough clear over ya paint, car AINT been wet sanded or buffed out, aint got a complete caddy, aint got up to date stickers. and i got more if u wanna keep going.. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:18 PM~13633115
> *or a drink... :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown: 1 layitlow alchoholic is enough!!! :biggrin: we dont need no more..... :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13633161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to yall ******?? to hung over from Zar's party..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13633178
> *u wanna go there again... well u asked for it.. u aint got a house, aint got hydraulics, aint got a job, aint got a caddy brougham, aint got straight pinstripes, aint got decent patterns, aint got enough clear over ya paint, car AINT been wet sanded or buffed out, aint got a complete caddy, aint got up to date stickers. and i got more if u wanna keep going.. :biggrin:
> *


o i know u didnt mr i invest in imaginary realestate talkn bout im a famouse lowrider jumpin out ur homeboy car on trucha with a pic of sumone elses magnum on 22 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 20 2009, 04:27 PM~13633220
> *what happened to yall ******??  to hung over from Zar's party..
> *


 :yes: :420:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 03:24 PM~13633189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first off u NEVER seen me jump out of anybodys car on truucha.. and as far as pics of someone elses car.. dont have to do it.. i have reciepts to show i purchased rims..and as for imaginary real estate i guess thats what u have mr. i rent a house becuz u dont OWN shit but that rageday ass lac and that free grand prix.. :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:28 PM~13633231
> *o i know u didnt mr i invest in imaginary realestate talkn bout im a famouse lowrider jumpin out ur homeboy car on trucha with a pic of sumone elses magnum on 22 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


owned :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:31 PM~13633271
> *:uh:
> first off u NEVER seen me jump out of anybodys car on truucha.. and as far as pics of someone elses car.. dont have to do it.. i have reciepts to show i purchased rims..and as for imaginary real estate i guess thats what u have mr. i rent a house becuz u dont OWN shit but that rageday ass lac and that free grand prix.. :biggrin:
> *


recipts or ur full of [email protected]AAAAAAAAA :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:32 PM~13633278
> *owned :0
> *


nope try again


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:33 PM~13633296
> *:0
> recipts or ur full of [email protected]AAAAAAAAA :0
> *


O YEA I GOT THE MOVIE 2 PRVE IT BEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOCCCCHHHHHHH   :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 20 2009, 03:22 PM~13633150
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:33 PM~13633301
> *nope try again
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:33 PM~13633296
> *:0
> recipts or ur full of [email protected]AAAAAAAAA :0
> *


Amount Clr Balance Action 
03/03/2009 7:38:22 PM EFT Point Of Sale Withdrawal AutoZone 3996 17202 SPRING CYPRE CYPRESS TXUS -$18.76 X $1,514.31 Edit 
03/03/2009 7:17:49 PM EFT Point Of Sale Withdrawal GAMESTOP #501 13141 FM 1960 RD W STE HOUSTON TXUS -$97.41 X $1,533.07 Edit 
*03/03/2009 6:48:21 PM EFT Point Of Sale Withdrawal TIRE & WHEEL PROFESSION TIRE & WHEEL PROFESSIONHOUSTON -$1,495.00* X $1,630.48 Edit 
now wat bitch.... :0 cut and pasted from one of my accounts..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:34 PM~13633315
> *O YEA I GOT THE MOVIE 2 PRVE IT BEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOCCCCHHHHHHH     :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


how i jump out of a hopping car :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:37 PM~13633342
> *Amount  Clr Balance Action
> 03/03/2009 7:38:22 PM  EFT Point Of Sale Withdrawal AutoZone 3996 17202 SPRING CYPRE CYPRESS TXUS -$18.76 X $1,514.31 Edit
> 03/03/2009 7:17:49 PM  EFT Point Of Sale Withdrawal GAMESTOP #501 13141 FM 1960 RD W STE HOUSTON TXUS -$97.41 X $1,533.07 Edit
> ...


THAT DONT MEAN SHHH I DONT C UR NAME NO WERE BISH....TRY A :0 :biggrin: GINE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2009, 02:18 PM~13632384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn u fucked up or wut


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:40 PM~13633377
> *THAT DONT MEAN SHHH I DONT C UR NAME NO WERE BISH....TRY A :0  :biggrin: GINE
> *


ok u win


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:39 PM~13633359
> *how i jump out of a hopping car  :uh:
> *


U GOT KICKED OUT 4 CHEERING 2 LOUD :0 :0 OLIGOTSUMBRANDNEWCHEERSFORDA09ASSNEEGAH........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:43 PM~13633405
> *U GOT KICKED OUT 4 CHEERING 2 LOUD :0  :0 OLIGOTSUMBRANDNEWCHEERSFORDA09ASSNEEGAH........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ok


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:43 PM~13633415
> *:uh: ok
> *


U SUK :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:44 PM~13633421
> *U SUK :biggrin:
> *


dont u got a job to go to??? oh yea u dont


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:41 PM~13633390
> *ok u win
> *


  NOW WUT WE GUNNA DO,IM BOARD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:45 PM~13633431
> * NOW WUT WE GUNNA DO,IM BOARD
> *


 :420:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:44 PM~13633427
> *dont u got a job to go to??? oh yea u dont
> *


I WORK BICH HOW BOUT U.....DONT U GOT SUM RALESTATE TO CHEK ON....MY BAD U AINT GOT NON :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:47 PM~13633453
> *I WORK BICH HOW BOUT U.....DONT U GOT SUM RALESTATE TO CHEK ON....MY BAD U AINT GOT NON :0
> *


nope got a realtor for that... dont u got some clear to spray on that dull ass caddy??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:49 PM~13633489
> *nope got a realtor for that... dont u got some clear to spray on that dull ass caddy??
> *


THATS THE BEST U CAN COME UP WITH
 NO MORE GOOSE 4U......AND I BET U GOT A REALETOR..THATS A GOOD WAY OUT :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:52 PM~13633516
> *THATS THE BEST U CAN COME UP WITH
> NO MORE GOOSE 4U......AND I BET U GOT A REALETOR..THATS A GOOD WAY OUT :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


matter of fact dont downy got some work for u to do???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:52 PM~13633522
> *matter of fact dont downy got some work for u to do???
> *


    :buttkick: I DONT GET IT.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trippn


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2009, 03:54 PM~13633530
> *trippn
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

mayne.....monday ownings is plenty today....:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:54 PM~13633529
> *      :buttkick: I DONT GET IT.....
> *


ur his bitch.. what dont u get??...bitch!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2009, 03:41 PM~13633381
> *damn u fucked up or wut
> *


aperantly captain obvious....:uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 03:56 PM~13633557
> *mayne.....monday ownings is plenty today....:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2009, 03:54 PM~13633530
> *trippn
> *


yea i know right.. im done for the day.. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 04:58 PM~13633563
> *aperantly captain obvious....:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 03:56 PM~13633557
> *mayne.....monday ownings is plenty today....:biggrin:
> *


tB6HP3ZmLlg&feature


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

WERE U GO CALI....MIA....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:58 PM~13633572
> *yea i know right.. im done for the day.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 03:58 PM~13633563
> *aperantly captain obvious....:uh:
> *


ol i cant spell past the 7th grade lookin ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:59 PM~13633582
> *WERE U  GO CALI....MIA....
> *


im still here...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2009, 03:59 PM~13633581
> *tB6HP3ZmLlg&feature
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2009, 03:59 PM~13633581
> *tB6HP3ZmLlg&feature
> *


ha.....


and fuck u jack can spell...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 03:57 PM~13633561
> *ur his bitch.. what dont u get??...bitch!!!
> *


NO UR BOILERS BICH...REMEMBER"GO BOILER"..........EVERY TIME I TURND AROUND U WERE CHASIN HIS CAR YESTERDAY :0 IM GLAD TONY WOULDNT OF HIT THE PUMPER,CUZ THERE WOULD OF BEEN SUM HOEIN GOIN ON :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:05 PM~13633655
> *NO UR BOILERS BICH...REMEMBER"GO BOILER"..........EVERY TIME I TURND AROUND U WERE CHASIN HIS CAR YESTERDAY :0 IM GLAD TONY WOULDNT OF HIT THE PUMPER,CUZ THERE WOULD OF BEEN SUM HOEIN GOIN ON :0  :0
> *


i did say that but as a joke.. it was funny when downy said "lets go bitch we going to conroe" and u disappeared but came back when the police rolled by u bcuz u didnt have valid stickers.. :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:05 PM~13633655
> *NO UR BOILERS BICH...REMEMBER"GO BOILER"..........EVERY TIME I TURND AROUND U WERE CHASIN HIS CAR YESTERDAY :0 IM GLAD TONY WOULDNT OF HIT THE PUMPER,CUZ THERE WOULD OF BEEN SUM HOEIN GOIN ON :0  :0
> *


if tony woulda hit the bumper i woulda congratulated him.. i aint no hater and ****** i really know understand that... o'whatudrinkingcalicanihavesomeplease ass neegah!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:08 PM~13633691
> *i did say that but as a joke.. it was funny when downy said "lets go bitch we going to conroe" and u disappeared but came back when the police rolled by u bcuz u did have valid stickers.. :0
> *


NO BICH TRY AGINE I SAID I WAS READY THEN HE SAID LETS GO TO CONROE THEN U SAW ALL THE HOPPERS PULLIN OUT AND RAN TO UR STOCK MAGNUM AND I WENT 2 CHEK ON U 2 C Y U WAS RUNNIN SO FAST AND TALKN BOUT I GOTTA GOILL HLLA AT U NEXT THING I KNOW I C U DOWN THE ROAD IN LINE WITH THE HOPPERS
:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:13 PM~13633746
> *NO BICH TRY AGINE I SAID I WAS READY THEN HE SAID LETS GO TO CONROE THEN U SAW ALL THE HOPPERS PULLIN OUT AND RAN TO UR STOCK MAGNUM AND I WENT 2 CHEK ON U 2 C Y U WAS RUNNIN SO FAST AND  TALKN BOUT I GOTTA GOILL HLLA AT U NEXT THING I KNOW I C U DOWN THE ROAD IN LINE WITH THE HOPPERS
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


i had 45 reasns to run when the cops came what about u?? probably jus bcuz u was scared..anyway ill issue u a challenge.. do u wanna except.. no bullshittin either... let me know if u want to accept..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:10 PM~13633708
> *if tony woulda hit the bumper i woulda congratulated him.. i aint no hater and ****** i really know understand that... o'whatudrinkingcalicanihavesomeplease ass neegah!!
> *


NO BICH I SAID WUT U DRINKIN,AND U SAID U DNT DRINK,O YEA U DO AND PULLED OUT UR KEYS TALKN BOUT YEA HOMI ITS BEHIND THE PASS SEAT FILL UP THAT READBULL IN THE CAR HOMMI ITS STILL COLD :0 :0 OL SUPPPER FRIENDLY AZZ


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 03:58 PM~13633564
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:13 PM~13633746
> *NO BICH TRY AGINE I SAID I WAS READY THEN HE SAID LETS GO TO CONROE THEN U SAW ALL THE HOPPERS PULLIN OUT AND RAN TO UR STOCK MAGNUM AND I WENT 2 CHEK ON U 2 C Y U WAS RUNNIN SO FAST AND  TALKN BOUT I GOTTA GOILL HLLA AT U NEXT THING I KNOW I C U DOWN THE ROAD IN LINE WITH THE HOPPERS :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:17 PM~13633793
> *NO BICH I SAID WUT U DRINKIN,AND U SAID U DNT DRINK,O YEA U DO AND PULLED OUT UR KEYS TALKN BOUT YEA HOMI ITS BEHIND THE PASS SEAT FILL UP THAT READBULL IN THE CAR HOMMI ITS STILL COLD :0  :0 OL SUPPPER FRIENDLY AZZ
> *


hahahanope wrong again... u was like u got any more cups i said no its a old red bull can u can use and u was like wheres your keys i gave them to u and told u where the drink was and u made a drink..o' icanaffordmyownliquor ass white boy from a mexican club


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:16 PM~13633787
> *i had 45 reasns to run when the cops came what about u?? probably jus bcuz u was scared..anyway ill issue u a challenge.. do u wanna except.. no bullshittin either... let me know if u want to accept..
> *


NO BICH IM NOT GUNA BUILD A HOPPER..SO THATS OUT THE QUESTION...TIRED OF HEARIN BOUT THE BATTLE OF THE HOPPERS AS IT IS....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 04:18 PM~13633820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaah looks like u in line with the hoppers and im in a lane all by myself...owned yourself cracka!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:19 PM~13633830
> *hahahanope wrong again... u was like u got any more cups i said no its a old red bull can u can use and u was like wheres your keys i gave them to u and told u where the drink was and u made a drink..o' icanaffordmyownliquor ass white boy from a mexican club
> *


UR JOKES KEEP GETTING LAME R N LAME R... LAY OFF THE BOTTLE 4 BOUT AN HOUR


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:19 PM~13633835
> *NO BICH IM NOT GUNA BUILD A HOPPER..SO THATS OUT THE QUESTION...TIRED OF HEARIN BOUT THE BATTLE OF THE HOPPERS AS IT IS....
> *


so u not accepting?? how bout u build a clean street car worthy to show by magnificos...not that bullshit u in now...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:21 PM~13633866
> *UR JOKES KEEP GETTING LAME R N LAME R... LAY OFF THE BOTTLE 4 BOUT AN HOUR
> *


 :uh: jus accept the challenge baller


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:20 PM~13633843
> *hahahaah looks like u in line with the hoppers and im in a lane all by myself...owned yourself cracka!!!
> *


NO 2 B EXACT U PASSED ME UP 2 GET 2 DA FRONT....UR IN D WRONG LANE JACK ASS :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:21 PM~13633870
> *so u not accepting?? how bout u build a clean street car worthy to show by magnificos...not that bullshit u in now...
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:23 PM~13633893
> *NO  2 B EXACT U PASSED ME UP 2 GET 2 DA FRONT....UR IN D WRONG LANE JACK ASS :0  :0
> *


accept baller


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:23 PM~13633893
> *NO  2 B EXACT U PASSED ME UP 2 GET 2 DA FRONT....UR IN D WRONG LANE JACK ASS :0  :0
> *


That's true Cali, man aint lying :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 04:24 PM~13633918
> *That's true Cali, man aint lying  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok so who are u and why u got so many pics of others peoples car... were u the dipshit in the neon about to blow ur engine up tryna keep up when me and thomas was smashin off??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:21 PM~13633870
> *so u not accepting?? how bout u build a clean street car worthy to show by magnificos...not that bullshit u in now...
> *


I DID THIS CAR NA WEEK.AND ITS CLEANER THAN NE THING IV CN U PULL OUT :0 AND FUK THAT CAR ITS JUNK U SAID IT WAS CLEAN 2 PAGES BAK....ITS JUST MY DAILY I COULD GIVE A FUK ABOUT A SHOW


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 04:24 PM~13633918
> *That's true Cali, man aint lying  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and actually me and thomas were racing...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:26 PM~13633934
> *ok so who are u and why u got so many pics of others peoples car... were u the dipshit in the neon about to blow ur engine up tryna keep up when me and thomas was smashin off??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:27 PM~13633949
> *and actually me and thomas were racing...
> *


AND THAT LT1 BUST THAT ASS :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:26 PM~13633934
> *ok so who are u and why u got so many pics of others peoples car... were u the dipshit in the neon about to blow ur engine up tryna keep up when me and thomas was smashin off??
> *


shit, why were you two racing out the park when you know 
laws were around in the park & you guys almost hit each other leaving :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 04:24 PM~13633918
> *That's true Cali, man aint lying  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:27 PM~13633942
> *I DID THIS CAR NA WEEK.AND ITS CLEANER THAN NE THING IV CN U  PULL OUT :0 AND FUK THAT CAR ITS JUNK U SAID IT WAS CLEAN 2 PAGES BAK....ITS JUST MY DAILY I COULD GIVE A FUK ABOUT A SHOW
> *


yea u painted and put it on some chinas in a week.. ok.. its a decent ride..but its layitlow sponsered... accept the challenge bitch.. me and u magnificos... street rider... 500 friendly bet... what u wanna do...and dont start no fundraisers to get ya cash up... accept the challenge Thomas


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 04:29 PM~13633974
> *shit, why were you two racing out the park when you know
> laws were  around in the park & you guys almost hit each other leaving  :0
> *


FUK THE LAWS :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 04:29 PM~13633972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


becuz i was swerving into his scary ass and if i woulda hit his shit i got money to fix it... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

thomas hook me up with a job where u work since im broke unemplyed with no lowrider... or shut up and accept the challenge


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:30 PM~13633983
> *yea u painted and put it on some chinas in a week.. ok.. its a decent ride..but its layitlow sponsered... accept the challenge bitch.. me and u magnificos... street rider... 500 friendly bet... what u wanna do...and dont start no fundraisers to get ya cash up... accept the challenge Thomas
> *


ILL TAKE UR BET....AND DONT GO BUY SUM 1 ELSE SHI TALKN BOUT ITS URS....LET ME SEE B4 U START....ONLY FAIR....U C MINE EVERY DAY...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:33 PM~13634016
> *ILL TAKE UR BET....AND DONT GO BUY SUM 1 ELSE SHI TALKN BOUT ITS URS....LET ME SEE B4 U START....ONLY FAIR....U C MINE EVERY DAY...
> *


so u gonna build your already existing"lowrider" aight do it..me and u magnificos im done talkin lowriders to u ... 5oo cash bet too right...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:32 PM~13634008
> *thomas hook me up with a job where u work since im broke unemplyed with no lowrider... or shut up and accept the challenge
> *





> NOT BAD 4 1 WEEK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:33 PM~13634016
> *ILL TAKE UR BET....AND DONT GO BUY SUM 1 ELSE SHI TALKN BOUT ITS URS....LET ME SEE B4 U START....ONLY FAIR....U C MINE EVERY DAY...
> *


hahah if i buy it i OWN it.. but it will be from ground up...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:34 PM~13634029
> *so u gonna build your already existing"lowrider" aight do it..me and u magnificos im done talkin lowriders to u ... 5oo cash bet too right...
> *


AND BOILERS CAR DONT COUNT :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > NOT BAD 4 1 WEEK
> 
> 
> its decent.. not to mention its missing numerous pieces from it.. but i guess the standards are high enough for some... :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

trippin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 20 2009, 04:24 PM~13632438
> *nah man....Collin good people....haha.... he just comes across that way cause his ass is sore from not havin those lac seats to sit on........
> just wait till he see's B'$ bill..... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:35 PM~13634039
> *hahah if i buy it i OWN it.. but it will be from ground up...
> *


NO BICH BOUGHT MINE STOCK,AND IM BUILDN IT....CAN U DO THAT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:36 PM~13634048
> *AND BOILERS CAR DONT COUNT :angry:
> *


boiler aint even in this.. and i will not buy his car it doesnt even shift into gear.. thats not a street car.. i said street= driving anywhere, registered, inspected, insured, shocks and hydraulics, not to mention clean and complete.. no cracked seats or tinted windows.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:38 PM~13634073
> *NO BICH BOUGHT MINE STOCK,AND IM BUILDN IT....CAN U DO THAT
> *


no bitch bought yours stock and its still stock...aint shit modified about your car dumbass... :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:38 PM~13634066
> *trippin
> *


NO U TRIPPN WITH THAT HAIR :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:39 PM~13634074
> *boiler aint even in this.. and i will not buy his car it doesnt even shift into gear.. thats not a street car.. i said street= driving anywhere, registered, inspected, insured, shocks and hydraulics, not to mention clean and complete.. no cracked seats or tinted windows.. :biggrin:
> *


GEAR PROBLEM WAS FIXD ON SITE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 04:38 PM~13634070
> *
> *


Wat u think bout our bucket cadillac conversation lol


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:39 PM~13634074
> *boiler aint even in this.. and i will not buy his car it doesnt even shift into gear.. thats not a street car.. i said street= driving anywhere, registered, inspected, insured, shocks and hydraulics, not to mention clean and complete.. no cracked seats or tinted windows.. :biggrin:
> *


LIKE I SAID I AINT EVEN OWNED THE CAR A MONTH ASSHOLE ALREADY DOIN MORE THAN U....REGISTERD NEXT WEEK I GOT IT IN MY NAME NO 1 ELSES FULL COVERAGE IN MY NAME AND FUK AN INSPECTION....INSPECT DEEEZ NUTTTTZ....BEOCH


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2009, 04:42 PM~13634101
> *GEAR PROBLEM WAS FIXD ON SITE :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuckin wit u..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 06:43 PM~13634110
> *Wat u think bout our bucket cadillac conversation lol
> *


 :loco: :yessad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 02:32 PM~13632548
> *:cheesy:
> ***** had a finger in his butt...and he liked it... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 04:43 PM~13634110
> *Wat u think bout our bucket cadillac conversation lol
> *


ME AND CALIS BUKET CONVRSATON....U AINT GOT A BUKET YET..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:44 PM~13634128
> *LIKE I SAID I AINT EVEN OWNED THE CAR A MONTH ASSHOLE ALREADY DOIN MORE THAN U....REGISTERD NEXT WEEK I GOT IT IN MY NAME NO 1 ELSES FULL COVERAGE IN MY NAME AND FUK AN INSPECTION....INSPECT DEEEZ NUTTTTZ....BEOCH
> *


still stock.. and from what i was told it neededbodywork and paint to make it presentable so u had to paint it... :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:44 PM~13634129
> *fuckin wit u..lol :biggrin:
> *


GOOOOOOOO BOILER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 04:45 PM~13634143
> *:loco:  :yessad:
> *


I just wish I had a nice cadillac to ride around and habg out wit these cool lwriders one day....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:47 PM~13634152
> *ME AND CALIS BUKET CONVRSATON....U AINT GOT A BUKET YET..... :biggrin:
> *


u the only one who builds buckets...so are u just accepting my street car challenge and the 500 or jus the challenge bcuz i wouldnt wanna fuck u up for 500.. so make it clear now..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:48 PM~13634161
> *GOOOOOOOO BOILER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: yall crazy homies, ttt 4 a funny ass topic.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:47 PM~13634158
> *still stock.. and from what i was told it neededbodywork and paint to make it presentable so u had to paint it... :uh:
> *


OOOOOOK....AND UR POINT IS...THATS CALLED BUILDN A CAR.........OR DO U BUY A CAR AND PUT PAINT OVER THE DENTS :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:48 PM~13634161
> *GOOOOOOOO BOILER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey downy let me join your club.. i dont speak any spanish, am white, but really wanna be in a cool club...oh yea and i fit the certified bucket criteria :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:47 PM~13634152
> *ME AND CALIS BUKET CONVRSATON....U AINT GOT A BUKET YET..... :biggrin:
> *


Nope u right....ur bucket conversation....cali ain't even own a lowrider like me so dat leaves bucket conversation to u........selfowned.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 04:50 PM~13634189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****** hatin b4 its time to hate... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:50 PM~13634189
> *OOOOOOK....AND UR POINT IS...THATS CALLED BUILDN A CAR.........OR DO U BUY A CAR AND PUT PAINT OVER THE DENTS :uh:  :uh:
> *


thats called painting a car....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:49 PM~13634174
> *u the only one who builds buckets...so are u just accepting my street car challenge and the 500 or jus the challenge bcuz i wouldnt wanna fuck u up for 500.. so make it clear now..
> *


U MUST B REAL :420: ..........SO NOW IM THE ONLY 1 THAT BUILDS BUKETS........I COULD GIVE A FUK BOUT A CAR,LIKE I SAID 10000 TIMES...ITS M DAILY...U THE 1 WORRIED BOUT ME GOIN TO CAR SHOWS.....BUILD A CAR,THEN GET AT ME.....AND DONT B ALL ASS SORE IM JUST FUKN WIT U CALI WALKA.... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 04:51 PM~13634198
> *Nope u right....ur bucket conversation....cali ain't even own a lowrider like me so dat leaves bucket conversation to u........selfowned.
> *


O LETS NOT START


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:52 PM~13634205
> *still would be cleaner than ur shit
> ****** hatin b4 its time to hate... :biggrin:
> *


NO BICH UR HATIN, I AINT GOT NO REASON 2 HATE....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:57 PM~13634258
> *O LETS NOT START
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:55 PM~13634244
> *U MUST B REAL :420: ..........SO NOW IM THE ONLY 1 THAT BUILDS BUKETS........I COULD GIVE A FUK BOUT A CAR,LIKE I SAID 10000 TIMES...ITS M DAILY...U THE 1 WORRIED BOUT ME GOIN TO CAR SHOWS.....BUILD A CAR,THEN GET AT ME.....AND DONT B ALL ASS SORE IM JUST FUKN WIT U CALI WALKA.... :biggrin:
> *


ok i didnt say show car i said street.. but we gon do it for fun since u dont wanna accept the cash incentive.. jus for fun.. and im not ass sore 2000 burn marks... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 04:59 PM~13634282
> *NO BICH UR HATIN, I AINT GOT NO REASON 2 HATE....
> *


no need to hate u aint got shit that hate worthy... i would rather hate on devious' zeniths than ur caddy...


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 04:51 PM~13634197
> *hey downy let me join your club.. i dont speak any spanish, am white, but really wanna be in a cool club...oh yea and i fit the certified bucket criteria :0
> *


AND B4 U TALK SHIT GET UR FACS STRAIGHT I DIDNT ASK 2 GET N.........
AND IM WHITE UR POINT IS U NEED A DIVN BOARD SO U CAD JUP OFF MY NUTS.... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:01 PM~13634295
> *no need to hate u aint got shit that hate worthy... i would rather hate on devious' zeniths than ur caddy...
> *


THEN STOP TALKN CUZ MY NUTS GETTN SORE :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:04 PM~13634329
> *AND B4 U TALK SHIT GET UR FACS STRAIGHT I DIDNT ASK 2 GET N.........
> AND IM WHITE UR POINT IS U NEED A DIVN BOARD SO U CAD JUP OFF MY NUTS.... :0
> *


thats like a neegah being asked to join the kkk... it jus doesnt mix.. but hey the challenge is on me and u.. street cars for fun...BUILD RESPONSIBLY!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:06 PM~13634338
> *THEN STOP TALKN CUZ MY NUTS GETTN SORE :0
> *


fail... stop talkin about ur nuts.. we talkin cars...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:40 PM~13634081
> *NO U TRIPPN WITH THAT HAIR :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, cali rydah, 2000 TOWNCAR, Ima keep it 100
please do


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:00 PM~13634288
> *ok i didnt say show car i said street.. but we gon do it for fun since u dont wanna accept the cash incentive.. jus for fun.. and im not ass sore 2000 burn marks... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:10 PM~13634390
> *I AID LETS DO IT CALI WALKA....WELL C BOUT TIME U PUT OUT A CAR....SHOW HOU HOW ITS DONE SINCE U DONE TALKED SHIT BOUT EVERY CAR OUT HER AND GAVE 100000000 PAGES ON ADVICE ON HOW 2 BUILD A LOWRIDER....I CANT WAIT 2 SEE THIS MA FUKR......IS GOTTA B A BAD BICH....
> 
> *


whos on whos nuts now???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:12 PM~13634406
> *whos on whos nuts now???
> *


NOT URS U AINT GOT A CAR


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:10 PM~13634390
> *I AID LETS DO IT CALI WALKA....WELL C BOUT TIME U PUT OUT A CAR....SHOW HOU HOW ITS DONE SINCE U DONE TALKED SHIT BOUT EVERY CAR OUT HER AND GAVE 100000000 PAGES ON ADVICE ON HOW 2 BUILD A LOWRIDER....I CANT WAIT 2 SEE THIS MA FUKR......IS GOTTA B A BAD BICH....
> 
> *


im not showing Houston shit... im showin YOU


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:06 PM~13634340
> *thats like a neegah being asked to join the kkk... it jus doesnt mix.. but hey the challenge is on me and u.. street cars for fun...BUILD RESPONSIBLY!!!
> *


U FROM CALI N DONT NO SHIT BOUT CALI CLUBS....DO SUM RESEARCH AND GET AT ME WHEN UR DONE....JAK AZZ


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:14 PM~13634423
> *im not showing Houston shit... im showin YOU
> *


U AINT SHOWN ME..I AINT GOT NUN TO PROVE U DO :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:16 PM~13634448
> *U FROM CALI N DONT NO SHIT BOUT CALI CLUBS....DO SUM RESEARCH AND GET AT ME WHEN UR DONE....JAK AZZ
> *


actually i joined No Limit CC in 1999 ... one club for me ... since u talkin clubs u been in two since joining layitlow... fuckin club hopper... and one of them u shouldnt be in bcuz u not hispanic :0 and i know 1 thing for sure.. aint no other races besides hispanics from one of the clubs u been in...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:17 PM~13634454
> *U AINT SHOWN ME..I AINT GOT NUN TO PROVE U DO :biggrin:
> *


i aint gotta prove shit to u or anybody else...i got ****** in l.a. that will vouch for me being a rider who owns/owned lowriders (cars with hydraulics)... who can vouch for u ??? downy and mikey yu???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:19 PM~13634468
> *actually i joined No Limit CC in 1999 ... one club for me ... since u talkin clubs u been in two since joining layitlow... fuckin club hopper... and one of them u shouldnt be in bcuz u not hispanic  :0 and i know 1 thing for sure.. aint no other races besides hispanics from one of the clubs u been in...
> *


CHEK VEGAS CH.....FUKN EDIOT...... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:22 PM~13634503
> *CHEK VEGAS CH.....FUKN EDIOT...... :0
> *


since we checkin shit.. SPELL CHECK DUMBASS


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:21 PM~13634501
> *i aint gotta prove shit to u or anybody else...i got ****** in l.a. that will vouch for me being a rider who owns/owned lowriders (cars with hydraulics)... who can vouch for u ??? downy and mikey yu???
> *


.... Y DONT U ASK........JAK AZZZ


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:24 PM~13634532
> *.... Y DONT U ASK........JAK AZZZ
> *


dont need to u a nobody... when we was in l.a. i was tellin ya own boys this thomas the one who yall throwin a fundraiser for... remember that???...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:22 PM~13634515
> *since we checkin shit.. SPELL CHECK DUMBASS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 05:26 PM~13634549
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this guys a fuckin clown..." hi my name is thomas... this is my first time flying.. what your name??"


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:19 PM~13634468
> *actually i joined No Limit CC in 1999 ... one club for me ... since u talkin clubs u been in two since joining layitlow... fuckin club hopper... and one of them u shouldnt be in bcuz u not hispanic  :0 and i know 1 thing for sure.. aint no other races besides hispanics from one of the clubs u been in...
> *


1.STOP JOKN OTHER CLUBS AND REP URS
2.IM NOT THE ONLY ONE BEEN IN MORE THAN 1 CLUB
3.CHEK UR FACS JAKK AZZ
4.GET A CAR AND CALL ME WHEN UR DONE....

IM DONE CUZ UR FULL OF SHIT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:24 PM~13634532
> *.... Y DONT U ASK........JAK AZZZ
> *


and if u wanna get local ****** in houston call u a dumbass clown but they probably hating bcuz u painted a caddy in one week after layitlow donated some money to u..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:26 PM~13634548
> *dont need to u a nobody... when we was in l.a. i was tellin ya own boys this thomas the one who yall throwin a fundraiser for... remember that???...
> *


NO BUT I REMEMBER THEM RUNIN UR ASS OFF IF U WANA GO THERE....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:27 PM~13634565
> *this guys a fuckin clown..." hi my name is thomas... this is my first time flying.. what your name??"
> *


***** GUNNA CALL ME AT THE HOSPITAL TALKN BOUT HE WANNA B MY SCHOFER SHIT....OR U FORGET :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:28 PM~13634569
> *1.STOP JOKN OTHER CLUBS AND REP URS
> 2.IM NOT THE ONLY ONE BEEN IN MORE THAN 1 CLUB
> 3.CHEK UR FACS JAKK AZZ
> ...


some people have more loyalty...im not from the club anymore... but still affiliated with my first family its actually folded.. so u sayin what happened in l.a. never happened??.. and i wont call u .. i will see u at the show...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:28 PM~13634573
> *and if u wanna get local ****** in houston call u a dumbass clown but they probably hating bcuz u painted a caddy in one week after layitlow donated some money to u..
> *


I BOUGHT IT WITH MY HARD EARNED MONEY BICH......THATS ALL U CAN KEEP SAYN ....HERES A NEW 1 4 U....GOOOOOOO THOMAS......U DA CLOWN




LIKE I SAID IM DONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 05:30 PM~13634587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and u talkin shit aint u the same ***** who asked what flight i was leaving on. how much and can i come pick u up since ur car burnt up?? and on top of that ur gay ass called ur mom and was like speak to my my and i talked to your wife and they was on the phone fuckin thankin me for takin u out there bcuz u never been out of texas?? and i swear on everything i love everything i said in the last two quotes was true.. say its not thomas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:36 PM~13634645
> *I BOUGHT IT WITH MY HARD EARNED MONEY BICH......THATS ALL U CAN KEEP SAYN ....HERES A NEW 1 4 U....GOOOOOOO THOMAS......U DA CLOWN
> LIKE I SAID IM DONE.... :biggrin:
> *


u didnt buy it until after the paypal account was set up.. :scrutinize: i guess your job pays well and had excellent benefits considering u got fired after u got burnt.. i guess u was no use to rahim huh???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:32 PM~13634606
> *some people have more loyalty...im not from the club anymore... but still affiliated with my first family its actually folded.. so u sayin what happened in l.a. never happened??.. and i wont call u .. i will see u at the show...
> *


U NEVER TALKED TO MY MEMBERS.....U STAYED BY DA DOOR AND LET ME WALK IN....U SUK AS A TOUR GUID.....NO REFRENCES FROM ME.... :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:39 PM~13634672
> *U NEVER TALKED TO MY MEMBERS.....U STAYED BY DA DOOR AND LET ME WALK IN....U SUK AS A TOUR GUID.....NO REFRENCES FROM ME.... :angry:
> *


i didnt walk up to the escalade and say this thomas from texas bcuz ur scary ass had ur tail between ur legs??/


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:36 PM~13634650
> *ok put that on ya kids that they ran me off.. i left bcuz i already know how they roll..so keep it real did they say anything to run me off or did i tell u the scoop and bounce on my own??
> and u talkin shit aint u the same ***** who asked what flight i was leaving on. how much and can i come pick u up since ur car burnt up?? and on top of that ur gay ass called ur mom and was like speak to my my and i talked to your wife and they was on the phone fuckin thankin me for takin u out there bcuz u never been out of texas??  and i swear on everything i love everything i said in the last two quotes was true.. say its not thomas
> *


I AINT GUNNA LIE YEA THAY TOLD U THANKS...BICH I TOLD U THNKS....I AINT TRIPPN U THE 1 GETTN PERSONAL.......IM JUST TALKN SHIT U THE 1 CATCHN AN ASSSSS BLEED.....U MY HOMMI BICH STOP CRYN ALREADY :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:39 PM~13634672
> *U NEVER TALKED TO MY MEMBERS.....U STAYED BY DA DOOR AND LET ME WALK IN....U SUK AS A TOUR GUID.....NO REFRENCES FROM ME.... :angry:
> *


i took ur broke ass where u needed to be... ur a clown dawg... i only got 400 dollars on a cross country trip to a foriegn state ass *****... i had 3 gs in my pocket.. u know bcuz i was buying u food and drinks all day.. i shouldnt felt sorry for ya broke ass.. fuckin chump


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:43 PM~13634712
> *I AINT GUNNA LIE YEA THAY TOLD U THANKS...BICH I TOLD U THNKS....I AINT TRIPPN U THE 1 GETTN PERSONAL.......IM JUST TALKN SHIT U THE 1 CATCHN AN    ASSSSS BLEED.....U MY HOMMI BICH STOP CRYN ALREADY :uh:
> *


naw homie on the real jokes is jokes and truth is truth and i dont like being lied on not even in a joke.. u know what it is already so dont play...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:40 PM~13634679
> *i didnt walk up to the escalade and say this thomas from texas bcuz ur scary ass had ur tail between ur legs??/
> *


 :scrutinize: I SMELL SHIT.... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:45 PM~13634735
> *:scrutinize: I SMELL SHIT.... :0
> *


ok tough guy :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:43 PM~13634713
> *i took ur broke ass where u needed to be... ur a clown dawg... i only got 400 dollars on a cross country trip to a foriegn state ass *****... i had 3 gs in my pocket.. u know bcuz i was buying u food and drinks all day.. i shouldnt felt sorry for ya broke ass.. fuckin chump
> *


U FUL A SHIT DAWG....BUT U WIN.....IM NOT TRYN 2 B A BALLA...IM TRYN TO SUPPORT M FAM HOMMI....I LEAV THE BLLIN 2 U..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:47 PM~13634757
> *U FUL A SHIT DAWG....BUT U WIN.....IM NOT TRYN 2 B A BALLA...IM TRYN TO SUPPORT M FAM HOMMI....I LEAV THE BLLIN 2 U..
> *


trust me im no baller and i got a family and extreme overhead... u ballin got a good payin job and buildin "lowriders" in a week :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

gettin heated in here.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 05:50 PM~13634782
> *gettin heated in here.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


naw truth comin out.. i dont like puttin it in the air unless its kush but gotta do it sometime


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:44 PM~13634730
> *naw homie on the real jokes is jokes and truth is truth and i dont like being lied on not even in a joke.. u know what it is already so dont play...
> *


IM JST TALKN SHIT BICH CUZ U MY HOMMI.....DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME...IM JUST BOARD AND UR JUST DRUNK... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:50 PM~13634791
> *naw truth comin out.. i dont like puttin it in the air unless its kush but gotta do it sometime
> *


U AINT PUTTN NUNIN THE AIR BUT POM POMS......GOOOOO THOMAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:51 PM~13634794
> *IM JST TALKN SHIT BICH CUZ U MY HOMMI.....DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME...IM JUST BOARD AND UR JUST DRUNK... :biggrin:
> *


if ur bored go fiberglass and pinstripe (or have somebody pinstripe it for u) somebody's console....and im not drunk... not yet...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:50 PM~13634791
> *naw truth comin out.. i dont like puttin it in the air unless its kush but gotta do it sometime
> *


"INDO AND CHARCOAL" .... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 05:52 PM~13634815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what up dawg???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 05:50 PM~13634782
> *gettin heated in here.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


NAW BLOOD ALCHOHAL LEVEL JUS TO HIGH.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:54 PM~13634836
> *NAW BLOOD ALCHOHAL LEVEL JUS TO HIGH.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:53 PM~13634827
> *:uh:
> :0 what up  b dawg???
> *


  ..THX AGAIN FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THE HLC


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:52 PM~13634819
> *if ur bored go fiberglass and pinstripe (or have somebody pinstripe it for u) somebody's console....and im not drunk... not yet...
> *


FUKR U WAKE UP DRUNK.....ANDTATS THE TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 20 2009, 05:55 PM~13634843
> * ..THX AGAIN FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING THE HLC
> *


it wasnt nothing... let me know the next one ill B there too...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:55 PM~13634848
> *FUKR U WAKE UP DRUNK.....ANDTATS THE TRUTH :biggrin:
> *


no bitch i wake up and drink...i do it bcuz i can afford to...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:55 PM~13634850
> *it wasnt nothing... let me know the next one ill B there too...
> *


B4 U ASK....NO U CANT RIDE WITH ME... :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:57 PM~13634860
> *no bitch i wake up and drink...i do it bcuz i can afford to...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 05:57 PM~13634862
> *B4 U ASK....NO U CANT RIDE WITH ME... :angry:
> *


dont want to.. seats too cracked up might cut my back and legs up...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 05:59 PM~13634882
> *dont want to.. seats too cracked up might cut my back and legs up...
> *


THAT SOUNDED REL GAY DAWG...REFRASE THAT :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:00 PM~13634891
> *THAT SOUNDED REL GAY DAWG...REFRASE THAT :angry:
> *


sounds like u need new interior if u want a passenger :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:01 PM~13634899
> *sounds like u need new interior if u want a passenger :uh:
> *


  LET ME BAROW SUM MONEY,SINCE IM 2 BROKE 2 GET THEM DONE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:03 PM~13634915
> * LET ME BAROW SUM MONEY,SINCE IM 2 BROKE 2 GET THEM DONE
> *


naw jus ask layitlow...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:03 PM~13634918
> *naw jus ask layitlow...
> *


THEY DONT LIKE ME O MORE CUZ OF U N CHUK :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:04 PM~13634930
> *THEY DONT LIKE ME O MORE CUZ OF U N CHUK :angry:
> *


they dont like u becuz u a scam artist


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:05 PM~13634937
> *they dont like u becuz u a scam artist
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:05 PM~13634937
> *they dont like u becuz u a scam artist
> *


YEA BICH I BURNED MY FAMILY 4 SUM CRUM ASS MONEY.....GET OFF MY DICK ALREDY IM JUST JOKN AND U CANT TAKE IT...DONT TALK SHIT THEN :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:08 PM~13634972
> *YEA BICH I BURNED MY FAMILY 4 SUM CRUM ASS MONEY.....GET OFF MY DICK ALREDY IM JUST JOKN AND U CANT TAKE IT...DONT TALK SHIT THEN :biggrin:
> *


always looking for a come up.. fuckin janky ass setup and piece of shit system that u installed.. jus wasnt safe.. or mikey yu approved.. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:08 PM~13634972
> *YEA BICH I BURNED MY FAMILY 4 SUM CRUM ASS MONEY.....GET OFF MY DICK ALREDY IM JUST JOKN AND U CANT TAKE IT...DONT TALK SHIT THEN :biggrin:
> *


wasnt that crummy.. u got a caprice, gp, fleetwood, and a house out the deal...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:13 PM~13635022
> *wasnt that crummy.. u got a caprice, gp, fleetwood, and a house out the deal...
> *


YEA WITH MY INSURANCE MONEY  NEED A LOAN...GET A LIFE DAWGG....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:13 PM~13635022
> *wasnt that crummy.. u got a caprice, gp, fleetwood, and a house out the deal...
> *


if u had the money to get all that b4 the accident u would have


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HEY HERE YA GO HOMIES ONE FOR EACH OF YOU ... :cheesy: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:15 PM~13635053
> *YEA WITH MY INSURANCE MONEY  NEED A LOAN...GET A LIFE DAWGG....
> *


fuckin towncar wasnt worth that much dawg...plus one of ya boys said u was makin payments on it.. so how much do u think u was gonna get back... insurance jus paid the car off....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:12 PM~13635007
> *always looking for a come up.. fuckin janky ass setup and piece of shit system that u installed.. jus wasnt safe.. or mikey yu approved.. :uh:
> *


HAD NOTHING 2 DO WITH SET UP OR MUSIC...GET UR FACS STRIGHT.  
:thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: :yessad: :420: :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 20 2009, 06:17 PM~13635075
> *HEY HERE YA GO HOMIES ONE FOR EACH OF YOU ... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck him ill take both... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:17 PM~13635079
> *HAD NOTHING 2 DO WITH SET UP OR MUSIC...GET UR FACS STRIGHT.
> :thumbsup:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :yessad:  :420:  :h5:
> *


i know it wasnt mikey yu approved... and thats all that counts.. he said it himself..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:17 PM~13635076
> *fuckin towncar wasnt worth that much dawg...plus one of ya boys said u was makin payments on it.. so how much do u think u was gonna get back... insurance jus paid the car off....
> *


SHOWS HOW MUCH U KNOW......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:19 PM~13635102
> *SHOWS HOW MUCH U KNOW......
> *


or shows how much ur boys know...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:18 PM~13635084
> *fuck him ill take both... :biggrin:
> *


ULL UST GET DRUNK AND PASS OUT B4 THEY GET THERE CLOTHES OFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:20 PM~13635115
> *or shows how much ur boys know...
> *


THATS THE SMARTEST THING U SAID ALL DAY


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

im :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:27 PM~13635193
> *im :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


haaaaaa yea right


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

lookin good out there HLC


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:30 PM~13635219
> *
> *


Doing it for fun...see you at magnificos



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 06:39 PM~13635309
> *Doing it for fun...see you at magnificos
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 06:39 PM~13635309
> *Doing it for fun...see you at magnificos
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:41 PM~13635329
> *
> *


WILL WE SEE U AT MAGNIFICOS


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 20 2009, 06:35 PM~13635277
> *lookin good out there HLC
> *


  WUTS UP HOMIE....  HOW'S THE FAMILY??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:42 PM~13635345
> *WILL WE SEE U AT MAGNIFICOS
> *


u dont hit shows so u wont be there :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:41 PM~13635330
> *:uh:
> *


I'm jus sayin....knowmsayin....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 06:43 PM~13635366
> *I'm jus sayin....knowmsayin....
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'll get a fuckin room already.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:43 PM~13635360
> *u dont hit shows so u wont be there  :uh:
> *


FUK A SHOW....BUT I MIGHT MAK AN EXEPTION


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:46 PM~13635394
> *FUK A SHOW....BUT I MIGHT MAK AN EXEPTION
> *


u still gon be from the same club or u gon jump ship again??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:44 PM~13635374
> *:uh:  :0
> *


We'll see....



:0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 06:48 PM~13635418
> *We'll see....
> :0
> *


OR MAYB NOT IF I DONT GET A JOB


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 06:39 PM~13635309
> *Doing it for fun...see you at magnificos
> :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:47 PM~13635413
> *u still gon be from the same club or u gon jump ship again??
> *


Mayn that was a good finish to tha boston bulls game :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:47 PM~13635413
> *u still gon be from the same club or u gon jump ship again??
> *


RU GUNNA SHOW UP IN UR OWN CAR


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 20 2009, 06:48 PM~13635418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 06:50 PM~13635439
> *Mayn that was a good finish to tha boston bulls game :0
> *


HE WOULDNT KNOW HES ALWAYS IN HOU TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:51 PM~13635454
> *excuses already  :0
> another excuse  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


Check the sig :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 06:50 PM~13635440
> *RU GUNNA SHOW UP IN UR OWN CAR
> *


I ALWAYS DO..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 06:50 PM~13635439
> *Mayn that was a good finish to tha boston bulls game :0
> *


Fuk yea!!! Dat boy ray allen came thru !!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:51 PM~13635454
> *excuses already  :0
> another excuse  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 
:buttkick:
:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 06:52 PM~13635459
> *Check the sig :biggrin:
> *


u already know homie


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 06:52 PM~13635472
> *Fuk yea!!! Dat boy ray allen came thru !!!
> *


That be jesus shuttleworth he got game! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 06:56 PM~13635509
> *That be jesus shuttleworth he got game! :biggrin:
> *


u lookin at me like we got some sort of similarities...lol..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 06:56 PM~13635509
> *That be jesus shuttleworth he got game! :biggrin:
> *


Yezzirr........I ain't think bulls could get 2 games in boston....close..but no cigar...


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 07:00 PM~13635552
> *Yezzirr........I ain't think bulls could get 2 games in boston....close..but no cigar...
> *


I have feeling bulls gon take series, just look like they want it more, unless pierce catches fire.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13635572
> *I have feeling bulls gon take series, just look like they want it more, unless pierce catches fire.
> *


Yeap and I have a feeling ray or pierce finna flame up next game......celtics got too much heart imo to go out like dat...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 20 2009, 05:50 PM~13634791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owned


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 07:15 PM~13635745
> *mmmmm kush...
> 
> 
> ...


nope only thing he owned is a magnum n sum realestate......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 07:15 PM~13635745
> *mmmmm kush...
> 
> 
> ...


u know :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2009, 07:31 PM~13636008
> *
> *


nice pic


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 20 2009, 11:16 AM~13630723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hey be gentle with her she is sensitive :0 


> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 20 2009, 04:26 PM~13633934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: actually the peeps in vegas are mostly white but they all lockt up they still LA CHAPTER tho and Snoop Doog Asisstan hangs (he is black)out with the club but he is not a member so in reallity its a little mix . members must be MEXICANS but there are exceptions


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 20 2009, 07:42 PM~13635353
> *  WUTS UP HOMIE....   HOW'S THE FAMILY??
> *



growing...babys gonna be 5 months this Saturday. We been busy with baby, work and planning our wedding. Its gonna be 2-phase. Wedding in Vegas with those who can go invited...we imagine mainly family will attend...then the following weekend a relaxed reception in H-town (kinda). More like at waller at Michelle's parent's ranch...thats supposed to be an all day event so people can come by and leave early but if anyone is staying late, it is out in the country so there isnt any lights on the roads. That and alcohol prolly not good mix.

Aside from all that, i mainly work, come home and play games watch TV or do chores around the house. Theres always SOMETHING!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 07:43 PM~13636221
> *:biggrin: hey thats the bucket :0  :0
> :uh:
> 
> ...


but hes from cali......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

buckets


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

& this one


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 07:43 PM~13636211
> *nice pic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 07:43 PM~13636221
> *:biggrin: hey thats the bucket :0  :0
> :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 07:43 PM~13636221
> *:biggrin: hey thats the bucket :0  :0
> :uh:
> 
> ...











u mea a console like this :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 07:45 PM~13636259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaah pale ass with a receeding hair line and ball spot.. crackah!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 07:48 PM~13636297
> *
> *


just sayen knowwhatimsayen but yea thomas is not the only craker in the club :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
he needs to quit bullsihting and build somenthing AT LEAST 2 YEARS ON THE MAKING CENTERCONSOLE :twak: :twak:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 07:48 PM~13636297
> *
> *


 :tears:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 19 2009, 10:56 PM~13627360
> *HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THE GOLD CENTERS
> *


didn't know they were for sale?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 07:50 PM~13636329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uh not bad ass but i guess coming from u its gotta be the shit... :uh: messed up that its uneven in some spots.. but since u cockeyed its okay...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 07:50 PM~13636329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: how long he had to wait 4 YEARS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 07:51 PM~13636350
> *just sayen knowwhatimsayen but yea thomas is not the only craker in the club  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he needs to quit bullsihting and build somenthing AT LEAST 2 YEARS ON THE MAKING CENTERCONSOLE :twak:  :twak:
> *


oh ok my bad.. well thomas downy saved ur ass again...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 07:51 PM~13636350
> *just sayen knowwhatimsayen but yea thomas is not the only craker in the club  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> he needs to quit bullsihting and build somenthing AT LEAST 2 YEARS ON THE MAKING CENTERCONSOLE :twak:  :twak:
> *


stop fukn with them rageddy ass bukts n u might get 1......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 07:53 PM~13636379
> *:uh:  :uh: how long he had to wait 4 YEARS  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


week n a half start to finish if u wanna know the truth


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 06:26 PM~13633934
> *ok so who are u and why u got so many pics of others peoples car... were u the dipshit in the neon about to blow ur engine up tryna keep up when me and thomas was smashin off??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2009, 07:55 PM~13636414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 07:53 PM~13636384
> *oh ok my bad.. well thomas downy saved ur ass again...
> *


 :h5: jus 4 u.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Apr 20 2009, 05:59 PM~13634873
> *SIDE BY SIDE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDgZqq-5KWs
> *



and these are just single pumps.......imagine da doubles that go be in tulsa..... :0 :0 :0 








just sayin knowmsayin...........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 20 2009, 07:53 PM~13636384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: put sum chrome undies on one of ur buckets and a glossy paint jeeeesus christ :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: fucken white bucket shines more the last two buckets you had and thats a factory paint from 1996 dammm :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2009, 09:55 PM~13636414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: & least I wasnt the only Dodge @ the picnic...Cali :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 07:57 PM~13636454
> *and these are just single pumps.......imagine da doubles that go be in tulsa..... :0  :0  :0
> just sayin knowmsayin...........
> *


oh they got weight.... :uh: more batteries, its floating... :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 07:58 PM~13636463
> *:uh:  & least I wasnt the only Dodge @ the picnic...Cali :biggrin:
> *


at least u got a hemi :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 20 2009, 07:58 PM~13636456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea when i bought mine it was $16,000 and thats $15,000 more than urs.. do they still make parts for neons??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 07:57 PM~13636454
> *and these are just single pumps.......imagine da doubles that go be in tulsa..... :0  :0  :0
> just sayin knowmsayin...........
> *


take a car, OR, take sum pom poms :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 10:00 PM~13636482
> *at least u got a hemi :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 20 2009, 07:58 PM~13636456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO...........STILL JUST SINGLES.......DOING WAT SOME DOUBLES ARE DOING....AND LOOKIN GOOD.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2009, 07:55 PM~13636414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he should of raced roberto in the cooper.. two **** in lol pee pee cars..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2009, 08:00 PM~13636487
> *take a car, OR, take sum pom poms :biggrin:
> *


I GOT SOME CUSTOM MADE POMS POMS JUST FOR TULSA!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 08:00 PM~13636482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 10:01 PM~13636499
> *he should of raced roberto in the cooper.. two **** in lol pee pee cars..
> *


I didnt see no mini in the lot...he didnt wanna get embarresed :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:01 PM~13636499
> *he should of raced roberto in the cooper.. two **** in lol pee pee cars..
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 07:58 PM~13636456
> *nah fuck him clown on his ass  :0  :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh: put sum chrome undies on one of ur buckets and a glossy paint jeeeesus christ  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: fucken white bucket shines more the last two buckets you had and thats a factory paint from 1996 dammm  :0
> *


buy a trunk lock,fix ur mufflers,tighten ur wheels get new cylenders,make shure brakes work respray pain wheels....then ill get sum chrome :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 08:02 PM~13636520
> *I didnt see no mini in the lot...he didnt wanna get embarresed :biggrin:
> *


look whos talkin :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 20 2009, 08:00 PM~13636486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:01 PM~13636506
> *I GOT SOME CUSTOM MADE POMS POMS JUST FOR TULSA!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 10:03 PM~13636543
> *look whos talkin  :cheesy:
> *


says you mr magnum driving with no hemi in it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 08:03 PM~13636539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


throw it away and buy another car.. problem solved... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:01 PM~13636506
> *I GOT SOME CUSTOM MADE POMS POMS JUST FOR TULSA!!!!!!!
> *


better hide em or sum 1 will take em


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:03 PM~13636539
> *buy a trunk lock,fix ur mufflers,tighten ur wheels get new cylenders,make shure brakes work respray pain wheels....then ill get sum chrome :biggrin:
> *


and next time open ur windows the air outside is cooler than the air comming out ur vents with ur ac on full blast :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:03 PM~13636546
> *:0 intake gasket always go bad on the well enginered american cars plus all the cooling system componets are made out of plastic wich with time gets dried and cracks with the heat
> 
> *


who the fuck are you.. mikey yu's ******* worker


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 07:51 PM~13636358
> *uh not bad ass but i guess coming from u its gotta be the shit... :uh: messed up that its uneven in some spots.. but since u cockeyed its okay...
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:04 PM~13636569
> *better hide em or sum 1 will take em
> *


thats what most neon pt crusiers and mitsubishi mirage owners are recommended to do they all have the same engine :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 08:04 PM~13636559
> *says you mr magnum driving with no hemi in it
> *


u were the only person at the park who had a old as camera not even digital, riding in 100 weather with no ac in a neon chasing people like the papparazi, and u were cheerleading... :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

bukkit talk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 19 2009, 07:56 PM~13625443
> *:uh:  :uh: todavia voy a ser EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:05 PM~13636577
> *and next time open ur windows the air outside is cooler than the air comming out ur vents with ur ac on full blast  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats what happens when u work on shit :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 10:07 PM~13636608
> *u were the only person at the park who had a old as camera not even digital, riding in 100 weather with no ac in a neon chasing people like the papparazi, and u were cheerleading... :uh:
> *


I got A/C so


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:05 PM~13636577
> *and next time open ur windows the air outside is cooler than the air comming out ur vents with ur ac on full blast  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


said u were sweating harder under your ac than riding wth ur windows down... :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:06 PM~13636588
> *who the fuck are you.. mikey yu's ******* worker
> *


i work for a BROTHA black power :0 and fuck you oh i eat chicken where ever i go looking ass negga :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 08:08 PM~13636626
> *I got A/C so
> 
> 
> ...


yea it jus doesnt work :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 20 2009, 08:03 PM~13636549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


BOUGHTABUCKETDATSFINNABREAKDOWNOWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:06 PM~13636588
> *who the fuck are you.. mikey yu's ******* worker
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:09 PM~13636646
> *
> 
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


u would know... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 08:08 PM~13636625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes this negga acting cool with windows up and sweating like a mofo i started to walk to the damm park back


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 08:07 PM~13636608
> *u were the only person at the park who had a old as camera not even digital, riding in 100 weather with no ac in a neon chasing people like the papparazi, and u were cheerleading... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cant stop laughing...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 08:09 PM~13636654
> *u would know... :biggrin:
> *


SOLD IT FOR A REASON...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 10:09 PM~13636645
> *yea it jus doesnt work  :uh:
> *


 :nono: it does, was getting rid of the hot air inside :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 10:01 PM~13636499
> *he should of raced roberto in the cooper.. two **** in lol pee pee cars..
> *


god damn sic, i just woke up jr busting out laughing. 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 20 2009, 08:10 PM~13636659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 08:09 PM~13636654
> *u would know... :biggrin:
> *


and da ***** supose 2 b ase certafied :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2009, 08:08 PM~13636624
> *
> *


que onda boiler gracias por el hook up como quiera chippeo la cubeta pero fue a hacer lo que iba a hacer :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 08:11 PM~13636676
> *:nono: it does, was getting rid of the hot air inside :uh:
> *


 :uh: sounds like bullshit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:12 PM~13636691
> *and da ***** supose 2 b ase certafied :scrutinize:
> *


LIKE I SAID.....I SOLD IT FOR A REASONN............ :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:11 PM~13636671
> *SOLD IT FOR A REASON...
> *


in hopes o finishing the other 1 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 20 2009, 08:08 PM~13636636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bad!
lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:12 PM~13636691
> *and da ***** supose 2 b ase certafied :scrutinize:
> *


or maybe he jus fucked u out of 3 g's :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 10:13 PM~13636704
> *:uh: sounds like bullshit
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 08:08 PM~13636626
> *I got A/C so
> 
> 
> ...


holly shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 08:13 PM~13636712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OWNED.......  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:12 PM~13636694
> *que onda boiler gracias por el hook up como quiera chippeo la cubeta pero fue a hacer lo que iba  a hacer  :biggrin:
> *


u ll get the bugs out soon  , its just part of the game :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 08:14 PM~13636723
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 10:07 PM~13636608
> *u were the only person at the park who had a old as camera not even digital, riding in 100 weather with no ac in a neon chasing people like the papparazi, and u were cheerleading... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:13 PM~13636714
> *yea, but who ordered chicken 1st at hooters..
> 
> thomas white ass.. then you.. i was just tryin to fit in
> ...


talking bout we cant stay too long i gots to go throw a tire :twak: :twak: GAY


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 08:13 PM~13636715
> *or maybe he jus fucked u out of 3 g's :0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2009, 08:15 PM~13636741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** almost cut his own arm off tryna hold boilers steering wheel with the window half up.. sic was like u gonna fuck ur arm up.. he said i know... :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2009, 09:51 PM~13636357
> *didn't know they were for sale?
> *



your ol' lady said they were the last time i was there. that and the cadi :roflmao:

and check your yahoo im's, its logged in there last time we was on there.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 10:16 PM~13636760
> ****** almost cut his own arm off tryna hold boilers steering wheel with the window half up.. sic was like u gonna fuck ur arm up.. he said i know... :uh:
> *



Got insurance :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:16 PM~13636755
> *talking bout we cant stay too long i gots to go throw a tire  :twak:  :twak: GAY
> *


hey he made his wing money back by winning that event.. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2009, 08:15 PM~13636741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im a get this ***** a sticker.. with the lowrider mans face
with tmz under it

***** gon end up like truucha chasin britney spears


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:14 PM~13636727
> *OWNED.......   :biggrin:
> *


weres my refund bioch.. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:16 PM~13636755
> *talking bout we cant stay too long i gots to go throw a tire  :twak:  :twak: GAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13636773
> *Got insurance :biggrin:
> *


mikey yu wouldnt have approved your claim.... :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 10:17 PM~13636778
> *im a get this ***** a sticker.. with the lowrider mans face
> with tmz under it
> 
> ...



more like LIL paparazzi :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 20 2009, 08:16 PM~13636755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt pay for wings.. i made my bitch pay for it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 10:16 PM~13636760
> ****** almost cut his own arm off tryna hold boilers steering wheel with the window half up.. sic was like u gonna fuck ur arm up.. he said i know... :uh:
> *


you can't even find a chick that would break her ass to help you out. LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 08:16 PM~13636760
> ****** almost cut his own arm off tryna hold boilers steering wheel with the window half up.. sic was like u gonna fuck ur arm up.. he said i know... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13636778
> *im a get this ***** a sticker.. with the lowrider mans face
> with tmz under it
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: got damn


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2009, 08:15 PM~13636730
> *u ll get the bugs out soon  , its just part of the game :cheesy:
> *


I HOPE SO WEY IITS TIME TO GET ALL MANIACODEUP ON THUIS BITCH AND ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE ME AND THE WHITE BOY GOT BIG PLANS TO PUT IT DOWN LIKE WE SHOULD AND SHOW PEOPLE WHY WE ARE MANIACOS YOU KNOW IM ALLREADY WORKING ON SUM :0 YA SABES QUE AUI ESTAMOS AL CIEN PA DELANTE PURO MANIACOS Y NO NOS AGUITAMOS :guns: :guns:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13636780
> *weres my refund bioch.. :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


MY POTNA D GOT IT IF U WANT IT.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 20 2009, 08:18 PM~13636798
> *more like LIL paparazzi  :biggrin:
> *


whats sad is you admit it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 10:17 PM~13636778
> *im a get this ***** a sticker.. with the lowrider mans face
> with tmz under it
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:18 PM~13636802
> *you knowwww... shit *****.. gotta hold my title.. i bet if they threw tacos you would win
> i didnt pay for wings.. i made my bitch pay for it
> *


dont ever disrespect my bitch like that ever agine :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13636778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:20 PM~13636826
> *MY POTNA D GOT IT IF U WANT IT.......
> *


 ffff uuuuu kkkkk aaaa uuuuu :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:19 PM~13636814
> *I HOPE SO WEY IITS TIME TO GET ALL MANIACODEUP ON THUIS BITCH AND ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE ME AND THE WHITE BOY GOT BIG PLANS TO PUT IT DOWN LIKE WE SHOULD AND SHOW PEOPLE WHY WE ARE MANIACOS YOU KNOW IM ALLREADY WORKING ON SUM  :0 YA SABES QUE AUI ESTAMOS AL CIEN PA DELANTE PURO MANIACOS Y NO NOS AGUITAMOS  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :0 :0 aguevo, bien dicho , puro pa delante


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 10:20 PM~13636831
> *whats sad is you admit it
> *




:werd:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..............................:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:20 PM~13636831
> *whats sad is you admit it
> *


nextontmz owned :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 20 2009, 08:18 PM~13636802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BITCH ITS PAST YOUR BED TIME GO TO SLEEP HOE :twak: :twak: PLAY TIME IS OVER AND IM TAKING UR PHONE AGAIN SO U WONT BE ON THE PHONE WITH CALI TILL 2 AM YOU ARE GROUNDED :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13636862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 d ul have 1 too.....1 day :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 10:17 PM~13636778
> *im a get this ***** a sticker.. with the lowrider mans face
> with tmz under it
> 
> ...


i think truucha already beat him to the photographing of Maniacos.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2009, 08:21 PM~13636853
> *:0  :0 aguevo, bien dicho , puro pa delante
> *


YA SABES I AHI TE TENGOAQUELLO LISTO PA LA VENTANA DE ATRAS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:24 PM~13636888
> *1 d ul have 1 too.....1 day :biggrin:
> *


U TOO ONE DAY WILL HAVE A CLEAN ONE TOO.......  










GUESS THAT MAKES 2 OF US......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13636885
> *NAH RUSTY CHINAS THEN IM IN
> HEY  BITCH ITS PAST YOUR BED TIME GO TO SLEEP HOE  :twak:  :twak: PLAY TIME IS OVER AND IM TAKING UR PHONE AGAIN SO U WONT BE ON THE PHONE WITH CALI TILL 2 AM YOU ARE GROUNDED  :angry:
> *


dont u got sum cars 2 park.....my bad doors 2 open...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2009, 08:25 PM~13636894
> *i think truucha already beat him to the photographing of Maniacos.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 20 2009, 08:17 PM~13636771
> *your ol' lady said they were the last time i was there.  that and the cadi :roflmao:
> 
> and check your yahoo im's, its logged in there last time we was on there.
> *


always picking on the fat kid :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:25 PM~13636898
> *U TOO ONE DAY WILL HAVE A CLEAN ONE TOO.......
> GUESS THAT MAKES 2 OF US......
> *


  :tears:  wuts next pom poms


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13636862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same colors.. different style..  


told that fucker to go with pruple.. :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:26 PM~13636908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats y they hate :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:26 PM~13636901
> *dont u got sum cars 2 park.....my bad doors 2 open...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT YOU GOT SUM PAINTJOBS TO FUCK UP I MEANT DOLEOUT ?
U KNOW THERE IS SOMENTHING CALL CLEAR AND U SUPPOSED TO SHOOT AFTER THE BASE TO MAKE UR CAR SHINNY JUST FOR UR 411 OH MR IM THE CANDYMENOFTHENORTHSIDE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:28 PM~13636937
> *same colors.. different style..
> told that fucker to go with pruple.. :uh:
> *


u dont gotta lie to kick it :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:30 PM~13636964
> *u dont gotta lie to kick it :0
> *


you aint gotta lie with your doo doo green ass bucket..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 20 2009, 08:28 PM~13636934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:29 PM~13636945
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 thats y they hate :0  :0  :0
> *


SOON TO BE ON THA SAME LEVEL 
"YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT "


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:29 PM~13636947
> *DONT YOU GOT SUM PAINTJOBS TO FUCK UP I MEANT DOLEOUT ?
> U KNOW THERE IS SOMENTHING CALL CLEAR AND U SUPPOSED TO SHOOT AFTER THE BASE TO MAKE UR CAR SHINNY JUST FOR UR 411 OH MR IM THE CANDYMENOFTHENORTHSIDE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


o i know aint talkn ryn 2 rebuild the same buket u ha since 95....jus let it go n get a new 1 already


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 20 2009, 10:27 PM~13636913
> *always picking on the fat kid :angry:
> *



but i wasn't picking....thats what actually happened and you are a witness. :dunno:

feel free to let me know when she wants them out of the house :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:32 PM~13636998
> *you aint gotta lie with your doo doo green ass bucket..
> *


  it was clean........then along came sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:32 PM~13636999
> *MIGHT AS WELL........
> VERY SIMILIAR.....
> 
> ...


not much to do when they both are black..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:33 PM~13637013
> *o i know  aint talkn ryn 2 rebuild the same buket u ha since 95....jus let it go n get a new 1 already
> *


WHEN I START SOMENTHING I FINISH IT HOMIE AND BUSTING OUT TWO CARS THIS YEAR NOT ONE WITH JUST RIMS AND PAINT . DOS CARROS MIJA


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:33 PM~13637004
> *SOON TO BE ON THA SAME LEVEL
> "YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT "
> *


 :uh: not as long as we got so called bukets


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:37 PM~13637067
> *:uh: not as long as we got so called bukets
> *


NO MATTER WHAT BUCKETSRUS FO LIFE BITCH AND U KNOWDISSMEN


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:37 PM~13637060
> *WHEN I START SOMENTHING I FINISH IT HOMIE AND BUSTING OUT TWO CARS THIS YEAR NOT ONE WITH JUST RIMS AND PAINT . DOS CARROS MIJA
> 
> *


1 we know of puta.....nd u finish it 10 yrs later........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:35 PM~13637040
> *not much to do when they both are black..
> *


STFU AND AGREE WIT ME ALREADY..... :angry: 


U GET THAT ARTHIRITIS CHECKED OUT?????


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:39 PM~13637095
> *NO MATTER WHAT BUCKETSRUS FO LIFE BITCH AND U KNOWDISSMEN
> *


its knowdissman in english bich :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:39 PM~13637097
> *1 we know of puta.....nd u finish it 10 yrs later........
> *


WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET UR ASS OUT OF LIL AND GO WORK ON THAT BUCKET LIFT IT AND THROW SUM CHROME UNDER THAT MOTHERFUCKER DO SOMENTHING I GOTS TO GET SUM SLEEP MY WORK WEEK STARTS TOMORROW GOTS TO MAKE SUM CASH TO BUILD THIS BUCKETS CAUSE EVERYTHING I OWN IS PAY FOR CASH MONEY IN DOLLAR BILLS :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 08:40 PM~13637123
> *its knowdissman in english bich :biggrin:
> *


PELAME LA VERGA PINCHE GUERO ******* :h5:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:43 PM~13637176
> *PELAME LA VERGA PINCHE GUERO *******  :h5:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Dec 16 2008, 11:20 AM~12445337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COUPLE CLEAN CARS SO WE CAN ALL STFU AND QUIT TALKIN SHIT..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:53 PM~13637332
> *COUPLE CLEAN CARS SO WE CAN ALL STFU AND QUIT TALKIN SHIT..... :biggrin:
> *


clean cars


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 08:56 PM~13637363
> *clean cars
> *


ITS ALL I CAN DO IS COPY N PASTE AND DREAM .........


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:56 PM~13637377
> *ITS ALL I CAN DO IS COPY N PASTE AND DREAM .........
> *


only matter of time


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 08:57 PM~13637410
> *only matter of time
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 09:18 PM~13636802
> *you knowwww... shit *****.. gotta hold my title.. i bet if they threw tacos you would win
> i didnt pay for wings.. i made my bitch pay for it
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

TOO SEXY!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 09:00 PM~13637463
> *TOO SEXY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


When I saw this pic it made me not want to do the all black look since its been done too many times. Thinkin about goin charcoil


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 20 2009, 10:34 PM~13637026
> *but i wasn't picking....thats what actually happened and you are a witness. :dunno:
> 
> feel free to let me know when she wants them out of the house :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 11:04 PM~13637528
> *When I saw this pic it made me not want to do the all black look since its been done too many times. Thinkin about goin charcoil
> *


thats been done alot too........ fk if its been done just do it cleaner


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 09:07 PM~13637569
> *thats been done alot too........ fk if its been done just do it cleaner
> *


I have black interior, any suggestions for exterior color???

Being clean is out of the question as its a must. No excuse to have anything less.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 09:04 PM~13637528
> *When I saw this pic it made me not want to do the all black look since its been done too many times. Thinkin about goin charcoil
> *


Just about everythings been done homie....justt do it better... 

But u can't tell me dat bitch don't look sexy.......????



Or dat all red on red is looks sick ass fuck too....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 20 2009, 09:07 PM~13637569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 09:09 PM~13637597
> *Just about everythings been done homie....justt do it better...
> 
> But u can't tell me dat bitch don't look sexy.......????
> ...


funny thing I just got a quote today for a red stayfast top :cheesy: thinking about just swapping out to red interior.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 10:08 PM~13637593
> *I have black interior, any suggestions for exterior color???
> 
> Being clean is out of the question as its a must. No excuse to have anything less.
> *


gold or silver


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 09:12 PM~13637648
> *funny thing I just got a quote today for a red stayfast top :cheesy: thinking about just swapping out to red interior.
> *




I loved dat all red trey vert from majestix in dallas....dat shit is da bidnizz!!!


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 09:14 PM~13637681
> *
> 
> I loved dat all red trey vert from majestix in dallas....dat shit is da bidnizz!!!
> *


 :0 pics??? Damn im starting give up on colors :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 20 2009, 11:17 PM~13637733
> *:0 pics??? Damn im starting give up on colors :angry:
> *


2003 bmw steel blue is nice :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:56 PM~13637377
> *ITS ALL I CAN DO IS COPY N PASTE AND DREAM .........
> *


  i feel ya


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 10:22 PM~13637807
> *2003 bmw steel blue is nice :biggrin:
> *


for queers maybe


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 09:22 PM~13637807
> *2003 bmw steel blue is nice :biggrin:
> *


just looked it up...seen that color somewhere before...I believe it was a white guy driving a caddy scrapping tha concrete if im not mistaken :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 10:56 PM~13637377
> *ITS ALL I CAN DO IS COPY N PASTE AND DREAM .........
> *











COPY N PASTE this for me I NEED IT GONE :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 08:39 PM~13637108
> *STFU AND AGREE WIT ME ALREADY..... :angry:
> U GET THAT ARTHIRITIS CHECKED OUT?????
> *


not yet.. 
might fuck up my pinstripes..
:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 20 2009, 11:24 PM~13637836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 09:27 PM~13637871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U want me to go pik it up manana????? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 09:28 PM~13637872
> *not yet..
> might fuck up my pinstripes..
> :roflmao:
> *


Can't get any worse than wat u doing now.....:0 lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 11:29 PM~13637895
> *U want me to go pik it up manana????? :0
> *


No i have to put another 84 miles on it to get to and from work :angry:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 09:27 PM~13637871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 09:31 PM~13637919
> *No i have to put another 84 miles on it to get to and from work :angry:
> *


Da lecab has low miles.....its beggin for attention and miles to be put on it


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2009, 11:36 PM~13637963
> *Da lecab has low miles.....its beggin for attention and miles to be put on it
> *


you know thats a pretty good idea :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 09:40 PM~13638006
> *you know thats a pretty good idea :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

i c u bich.......miyagi style :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 08:23 PM~13636885
> *NAH RUSTY CHINAS THEN IM IN
> HEY  BITCH ITS PAST YOUR BED TIME GO TO SLEEP HOE  :twak:  :twak: PLAY TIME IS OVER AND IM TAKING UR PHONE AGAIN SO U WONT BE ON THE PHONE WITH CALI TILL 2 AM YOU ARE GROUNDED  :angry:
> *


***** called me talkin bout " we still cool?" told the ***** get a life and hung on him... :biggrin: call me thomas i might answer..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13638169
> *i c u bich.......miyagi style :biggrin:
> *


Go to sleep *****....don't u gota wake up early to goto work????















Oh wait...nvmind......:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 04:49 PM~13632764
> *Something I picked up from you already is that word on the street is that you talk sit cause you see other come up and you havent brought out your lac and much less never owned a lolo before.
> *


thats not what i heard


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 10:06 PM~13638386
> ****** called me talkin bout " we still cool?" told the ***** get a life and hung on him... :biggrin: call me thomas i might answer..
> *


that ***** call me to.. talkin bout eveybody got off lay it low.. so now im a call ******.. 
actin like we still in high school and shit gigglin on the fun like a lil hoe


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 11:30 PM~13639285
> *that ***** call me to.. talkin bout eveybody got off lay it low.. so now im a call ******..
> actin like we still in high school and shit gigglin on the fun like a lil hoe
> *


He didn't call me....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 02:04 AM~13639498
> *He didn't call me....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE...

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 20 2009, 10:42 PM~13637154
> *WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET UR ASS OUT OF LIL AND GO WORK ON THAT BUCKET LIFT IT AND THROW SUM CHROME UNDER THAT MOTHERFUCKER DO SOMENTHING I GOTS TO GET SUM SLEEP MY WORK WEEK STARTS TOMORROW GOTS TO MAKE SUM CASH TO BUILD THIS BUCKETS CAUSE EVERYTHING I OWN IS PAY FOR CASH MONEY IN DOLLAR BILLS  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: AND ONE IN PAYMENT PLAN!!! :biggrin: AND NOT HERE YET.... :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 20 2009, 11:55 AM~13629876
> *post them vids black bitch.. i wanna see my car chip out like tonys
> *


U KNOW WHAT IT WAS DOING AND WAT IT WILL DO, JUST BRING OUT UR CAR AFTER U MAKE IT HOP WITHOUT ANY HELP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2009, 01:30 AM~13639285
> *that ***** call me to.. talkin bout eveybody got off lay it low.. so now im a call ******..
> actin like we still in high school and shit gigglin on the fun like a lil hoe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 21 2009, 06:49 AM~13640477
> *U KNOW WHAT IT WAS DOING AND WAT IT WILL DO, JUST BRING OUT UR CAR AFTER U MAKE IT HOP WITHOUT ANY HELP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


huh.. you know this is sic right..

i was on the switch.. slim was just extra weight..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 12:04 AM~13639498
> *He didn't call me....
> *


surprised.. prob got booty hurt


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 20 2009, 11:30 PM~13639285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 probably bcuz u sold him a lemon... :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 21 2009, 08:06 AM~13640952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smiling today huh..
must of got you some morning wood eh!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 08:22 AM~13641074
> *
> *


looks like you rolled your first skimp


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 20 2009, 10:06 PM~13638386
> ****** called me talkin bout " we still cool?" told the ***** get a life and hung on him... :biggrin: call me thomas i might answer..
> *


no bich i said u still ass hurt....u talkn boutim im handln buisness n hung up.... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 11:30 PM~13639285
> *that ***** call me to.. talkin bout eveybody got off lay it low.. so now im a call ******..
> actin like we still in high school and shit gigglin on the fun like a lil hoe
> *


no drama queer.i called u bout sum buisness,then i rememberd how the lac came out n changed my mind :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 12:04 AM~13639498
> *He didn't call me....
> *


no body calls u


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 07:46 AM~13640804
> *surprised.. prob got booty hurt
> *


no bich im not the 1 with butt bleed syndrom......i can talk shjt n take it...just fun n games 2 me


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin: im out got buisness 2 handle :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 21 2009, 08:42 AM~13641216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this fool said butt bleed..

yea you talk shit all day on here.. but at the picnic you was like "hey sic, lets go walk and look at cars"

like a fruity ass neggah!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2009, 08:28 PM~13636937
> *same colors.. different style..
> told that fucker to go with pruple.. :uh:
> *



It dont matter to me, I do what ever I want. Its a totally different style than that anyways and by the time im done with it, it will be better.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 09:30 AM~13641132
> *smiling today huh..
> must of got you some morning wood eh!
> *


ha! :no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 11:08 AM~13641465
> *ha! :no:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 10:30 AM~13641132
> *smiling today huh..
> must of got you some morning wood eh!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Apr 21 2009, 09:03 AM~13641417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hummmm.. just imagine all the smileys you would post if you did..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 21 2009, 10:13 AM~13641499
> *:wave:
> *


whats up chino.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 21 2009, 10:14 AM~13641511
> *:angry:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 10:15 AM~13641525
> *hummmm.. just imagine all the smileys you would post if you did..
> *


i know right. :cheesy:


:ugh:


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:32 AM~13641690
> *i know right. :cheesy:
> :ugh:
> LOL! :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:

hno:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 20 2009, 11:27 PM~13637871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much you want for it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ready for da rockets game tonight!!!


> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 09:32 AM~13641690
> *i know right. :cheesy:
> :ugh:
> LOL! :biggrin:
> *


Sup groupie........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:27 AM~13642183
> *ready for da rockets game tonight!!!
> Sup groupie........ :biggrin:
> *


sup ex-hairy ass. :biggrin: 

hell ya ready for the game tonight. sucks that its on late cause id rather watch it atta bar or something but imma have to watch it at home.  


trying to get tickets for fri's game.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Apr 21 2009, 08:45 AM~13640797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


karaoke bar having game on tube 2nite. wings.. and me on mic afterwards!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 10:36 AM~13642275
> *sup ex-hairy ass.  :biggrin:
> 
> hell ya ready for the game tonight. sucks that its on late cause id rather watch it atta bar or something but imma have to watch it at home.
> ...


Yea its a late one......oh well ain't like I gota wake up early and goto work o somethin...:ugh: 
Must be nice baller to have money to waste n go see da rockets 





Going to P O P manana think david lee g gon be there....n ramon ayala on thursday........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 11:30 AM~13641665
> *whats up chino.
> *


nada, waitin for 9 o clock


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 10:36 AM~13642275
> *sup ex-hairy ass.  :biggrin:
> 
> hell ya ready for the game tonight. sucks that its on late cause id rather watch it atta bar or something but imma have to watch it at home.
> ...


Oh and the game is only gon be on nba tv so good luck watchin dat at home.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 11:47 AM~13642368
> *karaoke bar having game on tube 2nite.  wings..  and me on mic afterwards!
> *


LOL! would sound good if i didnt have to be up at work tomorrow early.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 11:31 AM~13641681
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:47 AM~13642369
> *Yea its a late one......oh well ain't like I gota wake up early and goto work o somethin...:ugh:
> Must be nice baller to have money to waste n go see da rockets
> Going to P O P manana think david lee g gon be there....n ramon ayala on thursday........
> *


uh yea some of us actually have a job.  

i told my son id take him to one game this season so i aint got much time left!! LOL!!

POP...ah shit they already starting that up again?? man i need to catch up on whats happening around town. imma see bout going tomorrow. :cheesy: thurs...i cant do thurs. :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 21 2009, 11:50 AM~13642404
> *nada, waitin for 9 o clock
> *


yup!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 10:54 AM~13642435
> *uh yea some of us actually have a job.
> 
> i told my son id take him to one game this season so i aint got much time left!! LOL!!
> ...


Yo bad ain't nobody tell u to have a job.....

Should be good tomorrow night....don't really care for thursday.....just to see ramon play da same songs since 1986......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:51 AM~13642407
> *Oh and the game is only gon be on nba tv so good luck watchin dat at home.......
> *


and on KTXH which is channel 20. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 21 2009, 11:51 AM~13642410
> *
> *


uh no.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:57 AM~13642472
> *Yo bad ain't nobody tell u to have a job.....
> 
> Should be good tomorrow night....don't really care for thursday.....just to see ramon play da same songs since 1986......
> *


yea well got bills to pay and they aint gonna pay themselves. :angry: 

ha! true and david lee would be songs from 1995. yea ill try and make it up there thurs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 21 2009, 11:51 AM~13642408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that channel still on?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 12:04 PM~13642543
> *:uh:
> that channel still on?
> *


:ugh:

yea... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 10:58 AM~13642486
> *and on KTXH which is channel 20. :uh:
> *


:ugh: dats not wat my religion espn said.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 12:07 PM~13642572
> *:ugh: dats not wat my religion espn said.....
> *


check the website.

http://www.nba.com/rockets/indexmain.html

on sat they didnt show that they were having the game on channel 20 either but they still aired it. that chic announcer on espn was annoying. i could barely hear her when the crowd got loud. id rather listen to bill, clyde, and matt.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 11:11 AM~13642625
> *check the website.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/rockets/indexmain.html
> ...


Fuck bill n clyde......they show too much favoritism to da rockets.......I mean I know dats wat there suppose to do but I like nuetral announcers like van gundy n marc jackson on espn dat always fightin wit eachother


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 12:16 PM~13642658
> *Fuck bill n clyde......they show too much favoritism to da rockets.......I mean I know dats wat there suppose to do but I like nuetral announcers like van gundy n marc jackson on espn dat always fightin wit eachother
> *


bring vernon maxwell back! fk that whole touchin the lil girls thing. that was bs


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 12:16 PM~13642658
> *Fuck bill n clyde......they show too much favoritism to da rockets.......I mean I know dats wat there suppose to do but I like nuetral announcers like van gundy n marc jackson on espn dat always fightin wit eachother
> *


exactly. thats what they are suppose to do. :uh: 

if van gundy was announcing on sat i would of watched it on espn.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 12:23 PM~13642731
> *bring vernon maxwell back!  fk that whole touchin the lil girls thing. that was bs
> *


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 01:23 PM~13642731
> *bring vernon maxwell back!  fk that whole touchin the lil girls thing. that was bs
> *


ya talking about calvin murphy? if not then damn didnt know maxwell was in legal issues like that :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 21 2009, 11:59 AM~13641962
> *how much you want for it
> *


Some cash and your fleetwood coupe :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 01:23 PM~13642731
> *bring vernon maxwell back!  fk that whole touchin the lil girls thing. that was bs
> *


1997: Maxwell was ordered to pay a woman $592,000 for knowingly infecting her with herpes.[6] 
2009: Maxwell was arrested in Florida for violation of probation charges related to failing to pay child support.[7] 

[edit] External links


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 12:31 PM~13642836
> *ya talking about calvin murphy? if not then damn didnt know maxwell was in legal issues like that :0
> *


yeah.. my bad.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 01:32 PM~13642846
> *Some cash and your fleetwood coupe :biggrin:
> *


hell naw thats not no deal dont need that car that much


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 12:35 PM~13642885
> *1997: Maxwell was ordered to pay a woman $592,000 for knowingly infecting her with herpes.</span>
> 2009: Maxwell was arrested in Florida for violation of probation charges related to failing to pay child support.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

the car was started the monday after easter and finished by that friday. this car had a colapsed belly and the cylinder had blow through. and it only took me a few days to fix it. the car is back on the street again   

its a car called the cadillac criminal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 21 2009, 01:04 PM~13643210
> *the car was started the monday after easter and finished by that friday. this car had a colapsed belly and the cylinder had blow through. and it only took me a few days to fix it. the car is back on the street again
> 
> its a car called the cadillac criminal
> ...


 :uh: date says 2005. and nice welds. :ugh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 01:11 PM~13643281
> *:uh:    date says 2005.      and nice welds.    :ugh:
> *


i dont know how to change the date on the camera


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 08:39 AM~13641194
> *no bich i said u still ass hurt....u talkn boutim im handln buisness n hung up.... :0
> *


dont hate bcuz u aint got any business... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCK!!!! SUMOMABITCH!!!! I GOTA START WoRKIN THURSDAY.....


GOT GET ALL MY SHIT TALKIN OUT OF MY SYSTEM B4 I GO BACK TO WORK... :angry:.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 02:29 PM~13643445
> *FUCK!!!! SUMOMABITCH!!!! I GOTA START WoRKIN THURSDAY.....
> GOT GET ALL MY SHIT TALKIN OUT OF MY SYSTEM B4 I GO BACK TO WORK... :angry:.
> *


:|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 12:29 PM~13643445
> *FUCK!!!! SUMOMABITCH!!!! I GOTA START WoRKIN THURSDAY.....
> GOT GET ALL MY SHIT TALKIN OUT OF MY SYSTEM B4 I GO BACK TO WORK... :angry:.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 12:44 PM~13643578
> *:0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 01:29 PM~13643445
> *FUCK!!!! SUMOMABITCH!!!! I GOTA START WoRKIN THURSDAY.....
> GOT GET ALL MY SHIT TALKIN OUT OF MY SYSTEM B4 I GO BACK TO WORK... :angry:.
> *


bout time you get your ass a job. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 21 2009, 01:53 PM~13643098
> *hell naw thats not no deal dont need that car that much
> *


Yea never know if guy with clean 63 rag you was tryn trade might call you back :rofl:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 09:02 AM~13641405
> *yea.. ok..
> so you gunna get it or que?
> 
> ...


haaaaaa bich u asked me to go look at cars n I said ill pass n u walked away all sad the ol boy went with u :0and I think itl b here 2 marrow....  u owe me a paint job bich :biggrin: :biggrin: just messn don't want u gettn butt hurt 2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 21 2009, 01:53 PM~13643098
> *hell naw thats not no deal dont need that car that much
> *


That's okay I have two 85 fleetwood coupes at home to hold me over. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 01:56 PM~13643711
> *bout time you get your ass a job. :biggrin:
> *


better get ready for 2012!! 


http://sportsbybrooks.com/new-olympic-spor...e-dancing-19545


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 12:56 PM~13643711
> *bout time you get your ass a job. :biggrin:
> *


Yeap...back startin to hurt from being at home sleeping and watchinn tv all day while fondeling my balls..........:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 12:59 PM~13642489
> *uh no.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 01:25 PM~10888717
> *I Pledge Allegiance to the flag of the United States of America and to the Republic for which it stands,
> one Nation under God,
> indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 02:57 PM~13644346
> *better get ready for 2012!!
> http://sportsbybrooks.com/new-olympic-spor...e-dancing-19545
> *


thanks for lookin out! :uh: :roflmao: 

maybe they'll have karaoke for you...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 03:01 PM~13644392
> *Yeap...back startin to hurt from being at home sleeping and watchinn tv all day while fondeling my balls..........:ugh:
> *


thanks for the visual. :ugh: :burn: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 21 2009, 03:19 PM~13644570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 21 2009, 03:13 PM~13644502
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 04:23 PM~13644632
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

last minute sticker?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 03:20 PM~13644587
> *thanks for lookin out!  :uh:  :roflmao:
> 
> maybe they'll have karaoke for you...
> *


i'd bring home the gold!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 02:20 PM~13644598
> *thanks for the visual. :ugh: :burn:  :roflmao:
> *


UR WELCOME ..............NEXT TIME ILL JUST SHOOT U SOME PICS ON UR PHONE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 21 2009, 03:24 PM~13644659
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 03:25 PM~13644674
> *i'd bring home the gold!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 03:34 PM~13644780
> *UR WELCOME ..............NEXT TIME ILL JUST SHOOT U SOME PICS ON UR PHONE
> *


ohh.... :wow: great..... :ugh: 

:burn: :banghead: :barf: :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75+Feb 9 2009, 08:01 PM~12955678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 04:25 PM~13644669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


olsuppaduppasnoopaassnigga


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 21 2009, 04:48 PM~13644939
> *olsuppaduppasnoopaassnigga
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 21 2009, 02:19 PM~13644570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wut funny


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Sep 3 2008, 09:32 PM~11513053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







AINT THIS POSE TO B A SINGLE????? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 03:17 PM~13645321
> *
> AINT THIS POSE TO B A SINGLE????? :0
> *


mikes cutlass from az is a single.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 03:20 PM~13645361
> *mikes cutlass from az is a single.
> *


SINGLE DOING 74 ..........................MAYNE.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 03:21 PM~13645374
> *SINGLE DOING 74 ..........................MAYNE.....
> *


tulsa 09. going down.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 05:24 PM~13645414
> *tulsa 09. going down.
> *


any updates on that 67 rag that one of your members got?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 21 2009, 03:24 PM~13645414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STILL ONLY GOT 2DOORS.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 05:27 PM~13645446
> *YEZZIR............I JUST DOUBT ALOT OF THEM WEST COAST GUYS WILL SHOW UP.....
> STILL ONLY GOT 2DOORS.....
> *


so his adding more? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 03:25 PM~13645426
> *any updates on that 67 rag that one of your members  got?
> *


go in the fine line hydraulic topic and ask him...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 03:31 PM~13645507
> *so his adding more? :cheesy:
> *


NEGATIVE................ :uh: LETS JUST SAY IT SHOULD BE DONE FOR TULSA....LEAST THATS HIS PLANS....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 05:33 PM~13645529
> *go in the fine line hydraulic topic and ask him...
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 05:34 PM~13645530
> *NEGATIVE................ :uh: LETS JUST SAY IT SHOULD BE DONE FOR TULSA....LEAST THATS HIS PLANS....
> *


how much does that something oro and something plata do? as in inches


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 03:34 PM~13645530
> *NEGATIVE................ :uh: LETS JUST SAY IT SHOULD BE DONE FOR TULSA....LEAST THATS HIS PLANS....
> *


i think plans shifted to getting og simmons to tulsa instead....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 03:39 PM~13645587
> *how much does that something oro and something plata do? as in inches
> *


they are 2 different cars. both doing over 70 single pump.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 20 2009, 09:13 PM~13636715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 21 2009, 03:39 PM~13645588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 05:39 PM~13645594
> *they are 2 different cars. both doing over 70 single pump.
> *


  both are clean as fuck, i want to see them in action


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 21 2009, 03:42 PM~13645629
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  THAT'S 2G'S TOO MUCH....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 































































BUT ZENITHS WERE ORDERED LIKE 2 MONTHS AGO THO..........SO NOPE.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 03:43 PM~13645635
> *  both are clean as fuck, i want to see them in action
> *


JUMP IN SOMEONES GLOVE COMPARTMENT AND GOTO TULSA........TRUST ME ITS WORTH IT!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 03:43 PM~13645633
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: THAT SHIT SHOULD BE DONE IN ONE WEEKEND WHEN THE THE 67 IS AT PAINT...
> 
> *


call the H-N-I-C and let him know how u feel...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 05:46 PM~13645682
> *JUMP IN SOMEONES GLOVE COMPARTMENT AND GOTO TULSA........TRUST ME ITS WORTH IT!
> *


ive seen pics, looks like the lots of people go from around the u.s



 dont have pto from my job


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 03:48 PM~13645714
> *ive seen pics, looks like the lots of people go from around the u.s
> dont have pto from my job
> *


its on sunday, what u need pto for just drive overnite back home its 8 hour drive.


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 05:48 PM~13645714
> *ive seen pics, looks like the lots of people go from around the u.s
> dont have pto from my job
> *


cali rida got some space in magnum :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 21 2009, 03:47 PM~13645701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So....call in sick....tell em u got bone cancer dats y u so short...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 03:50 PM~13645741
> *Na....not my problem...
> So....call in sick....tell em u got bone cancer dats y u so short...
> *


did you tell your new job that u need off for memorial day weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 05:49 PM~13645733
> *cali rida got some space in magnum :cheesy:
> *


:nosad: cuz i heard he punked me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2009, 04:27 PM~13645446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like 12 hours in his mini cooper


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 05:52 PM~13645772
> *:0
> more like 12 hours in his mini cooper
> *


mini coopers have super chargers


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 05:52 PM~13645769
> *:nosad: cuz i heard he punked me
> *


Im gon be in california for begining of month, maybe catch a flight to tulsa and ride a rental back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 04:53 PM~13645783
> *mini coopers have super chargers
> *


 :uh: still gay


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 05:49 PM~13645731
> *its on sunday, what u need pto for just drive overnite back home its 8 hour drive.
> *


 :cheesy: so your offering a ride


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 03:54 PM~13645797
> *:cheesy:  so your offering a ride
> *


im coming back monday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 03:52 PM~13645766
> *did you tell your new job that u need off for memorial day weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


Na even tho they prolly gon gimme saturdays off ...not sure bout it tho......


And I ain't going to tucky.....daughters bday dat weekend...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 03:56 PM~13645809
> *im coming back monday
> *


http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1102498758.html
IS THIS THE ONE MICK WENT TO GO LOOK AT?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 04:22 PM~13646100
> *http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1102498758.html
> IS THIS THE ONE MICK WENT TO GO LOOK AT?
> *


i think so. dude wasnt very straight forward with the condition of the car from i was told.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 05:29 PM~13646171
> *i think so. dude wasnt very straight forward with the condition of the car from i was told.
> *


that happens alot :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 01:45 PM~13644221
> *haaaaaa bich u asked me to go look at cars n I said ill pass n u walked away all sad the ol boy went with u :0and I think itl b here 2 marrow....   u owe me a paint job bich :biggrin:  :biggrin: just messn don't want u gettn butt hurt 2
> *


cool.. hit me up.. i got room


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 04:38 PM~13646267
> *that happens alot  :biggrin:
> *


u talkin about that LS u couldnt sell for 5 so i offered you 2. and u took it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 05:41 PM~13646304
> *u talkin about that LS u couldnt sell for 5 so i offered you 2. and u took it
> *


yeah, the one that had the fk'd up quarter panel,busted speakers and half pound of glass in driver door, you didn't notice cause i sold u car at nite. :biggrin: 


and you busted a hose 2 blocks away :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 04:43 PM~13646326
> *yeah, the one that had the fk'd up quarter panel,busted speakers and half pound of glass in driver door, you didn't notice cause i sold u car at nite.    :biggrin:
> and you busted a hose 2 blocks away  :biggrin:
> *


and i turned around and sold it for more than 2k asshole.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2009, 05:50 PM~13646378
> *and i turned around and sold it for more than 2k asshole.
> *


good


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2009, 04:50 PM~13645741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO! Yal are so stupid! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 04:57 PM~13646436
> *good
> *


plus a cd changer


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 02:58 PM~13643741
> *Yea never know if guy with clean 63 rag you was tryn trade might call you back :rofl:
> *


might call me back i'll doubt it that mothafucker was super clean


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 21 2009, 07:00 PM~13646469
> *LMMFAO! Yal are so stupid! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats that exra m for?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 05:30 PM~13646753
> *whats that exra m for?
> *


LAUGH MY MONICA FUCKIN ASS OFF???? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 07:30 PM~13646753
> *whats that exra m for?
> *


laughin my ma' fuckn ass off :dunno:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

laughin my mustache fuckin off???

:dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13646862
> *laughin my mustache fuckin off???
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 08:29 PM~13647352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 21 2009, 08:30 PM~13647360
> *:uh:
> *


u got a pm fk wad!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 08:32 PM~13647375
> *u got a pm fk wad!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 21 2009, 02:04 PM~13643210
> *the car was started the monday after easter and finished by that friday. this car had a colapsed belly and the cylinder had blow through. and it only took me a few days to fix it. the car is back on the street again
> 
> its a car called the cadillac criminal
> ...


  shrinked da belly!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 09:45 AM~13640797
> *huh.. you know this is sic right..
> 
> i was on the switch.. slim was just extra weight..
> *


 :biggrin: lol!!! oh well my bad! ur car was doing good.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 21 2009, 07:24 PM~13647984
> *:biggrin:  lol!!! oh well my bad! ur car was doing good.
> *


answer tu telephone cabrone :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 21 2009, 09:25 PM~13648005
> *answer tu telephone cabrone :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 21 2009, 10:37 AM~13642282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2009, 09:35 PM~13648169
> *  EMPIRE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 07:46 PM~13648326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 06:32 PM~13647375
> *u got a pm fk wad!
> *


X2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 06:29 PM~13647352
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 21 2009, 09:56 PM~13648454
> *X2
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 21 2009, 05:42 PM~13645629
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  THAT'S 2G'S TOO MUCH....
> *


is that the same caddy that ragalaky was trying to flip for a g? damn i thought i fked roberto g hardcore with 3 bills. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 09:46 PM~13648326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ragalack looks like he smoked some good cheese. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 07:46 PM~13648326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: 







:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2009, 08:14 PM~13648751
> *is that the same caddy that ragalaky was trying to flip for a g?  damn i thought i fked roberto g hardcore with 3 bills.  :angry:
> *


Hey I did say O B O right?????? One dumbass had to jump.........just be glad it wasn't u......:biggrin


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:22 PM~13648874
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


is he ur big brother with good sholders?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:31 PM~13649005
> *Hey I did say O B O right?????? One dumbass had to jump.........just be glad it wasn't u......:biggrin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

after you told me a "g" i said nah, caddy's aren't my thing. But damn, you took the HustleTown award from me for getting 3 g's for a 1 g car compared to my $50-100 sunroof for $300.00.

:worship:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2009, 10:14 PM~13648751
> *is that the same caddy that ragalaky was trying to flip for a g?  damn i thought i fked roberto g hardcore with 3 bills.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: fagget told me 4 gs


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 08:31 PM~13649007
> *is he ur big brother with good sholders?
> *


Yea..just send him da bill for my lac...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 10:35 PM~13649070
> *:uh:  fagget told me 4 gs
> *


be glad you didn't get fked twice.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:36 PM~13649088
> *Yea..just send him da bill for my lac...
> *


c.o.d.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2009, 08:33 PM~13649044
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> after you told me a "g" i said nah, caddy's aren't my thing.  But damn, you took the HustleTown award from me for getting 3 g's for a 1 g car compared to my $50-100 sunroof for $300.00.
> ...


Hey.....had to pay da bills somehow while I was out of work.....




> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 08:35 PM~13649070
> *:uh:  fagget told me 4 gs
> *


Figured u used to gettin fucked so it shouldn't be a problem for u......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 08:37 PM~13649113
> *c.o.d.
> *


:| dam.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:38 PM~13649139
> *Hey.....had to pay da bills somehow while I was out of work.....
> Figured u used to gettin fucked so it shouldn't be a problem for u......
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

☻/
/▌
/﻿ \


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2009, 10:36 PM~13649096
> *be glad you didn't get fked twice.
> *


i dont like lacs so it wouldnt of happened


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2009, 08:42 PM~13649195
> *☻/
> /▌
> /﻿ \
> *


Dam...even has right shoulder out of place just like me.....:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:44 PM~13649235
> *Dam...even has right shoulder out of place just like me.....:biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 07:46 PM~13648326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BENNY BLANCO ON THE RIGHT......*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:44 PM~13649235
> *Dam...even has right shoulder out of place just like me.....:biggrin:
> *


ole mr. lego blocks lookin' mo'fo'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 08:46 PM~13648326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno. photoshop em with a doggie or better yet a Tuba and maybe i'd be able to say 4 sure.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 09:44 PM~13649235
> *Dam...even has right shoulder out of place just like me.....:biggrin:
> *


thats his left shoulder :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 10:51 PM~13649344
> *i dunno.    photoshop em with a doggie or better yet a Tuba  and maybe i'd be able to say 4 sure.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Anybody going to the *Austin*show, this weekend.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 21 2009, 08:51 PM~13649342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the right one looks like its disconnected fuckstick....:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:57 PM~13649436
> *Wrong shoulder pendufus
> 
> No the right one looks like its disconnected fuckstick....:uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2009, 08:57 PM~13649447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: no.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:59 PM~13649467
> *:uh: no.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2009, 11:02 PM~13649522
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: you got way too much time man!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 11:15 PM~13649683
> *:roflmao: you got way too much time man!
> *


pics? :cheesy: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13649767


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 08:31 PM~13649005
> *Hey I did say O B O right?????? One dumbass had to jump.........just be glad it wasn't u......:biggrin
> *


its all good,cuz I'm gettn my moneys worth out of it........belive that hommi


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13650062
> *its all good,cuz I'm gettn my moneys worth out of it........belive that hommi
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey+Apr 21 2009, 03:49 PM~13645733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn word travels fast


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 09:45 PM~13650062
> *its all good,cuz I'm gettn my moneys worth out of it........belive that hommi
> *


Koo wit me....I GOT UR MONEYS WORTH OUT OF IT ALSO....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2009, 09:46 PM~13650086
> *
> *


my bad he's not really my hommi I was jus sayn nowaimsayn :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:51 PM~13650153
> *Koo wit me....I GOT UR MONEYS WORTH OUT OF IT ALSO....
> *


you mean layitlow members :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 09:51 PM~13650153
> *Koo wit me....I GOT UR MONEYS WORTH OUT OF IT ALSO....
> *


its coo u need it mo dan me...consider it a loan


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 09:53 PM~13650189
> *you mean layitlow members  :0
> *


got me fukd upp hommi .....


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 11:53 PM~13650189
> *you mean layitlow members  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2009, 09:51 PM~13650153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda kept it and juiced that bitch :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 09:56 PM~13650224
> *got me fukd upp hommi .....
> *


butt hurt???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 09:54 PM~13650202
> *its coo u need it mo dan me...consider it a loan
> *


Yea u right...considering u got a bank full of layitlow money......thnks anyways......lol


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 09:57 PM~13650237
> *butt hurt???
> *


 haaa ya right...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:56 PM~13650224
> *got me fukd upp hommi .....
> *


thats what rubber ducky said, and every one knows he says the truth


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 09:53 PM~13650181
> *my bad he's not really my hommi I was jus sayn nowaimsayn :biggrin:
> *


Yea cuz I wouldn't of scammed one of my ****** like u got got.....:biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 09:59 PM~13650265
> *Yea u right...considering u got a bank full of layitlow money......thnks anyways......lol
> *


ya now maybe u can finish ur lac....5yrs n counting......... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13650295
> *ya now maybe u can finish ur lac....5yrs n counting......... :0
> *


Might be longer now dat ima repaint it.....don't want it to look like one them 1week paint jobs of urs......:0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 PM~13650288
> *Yea cuz I wouldn't of scammed one of my ****** like u got got.....:biggrin:
> *


its coo u helpd me out.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2009, 09:59 PM~13650265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:03 PM~13650315
> *Might be longer now dat ima repaint it.....don't want it to look like one them 1week paint jobs of urs......:0
> *


fukd up 1 week job lookd better than 5yr job


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:03 PM~13650321
> *
> *


i wont be at magnificos.. i guess u win the friendly bet of no cash dollars...


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:03 AM~13650315
> *Might be longer now dat ima repaint it.....don't want it to look like one them 1week paint jobs of urs......:0
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:05 PM~13650345
> *fukd up 1 week job lookd better than 5yr job
> *


Naw......mine actually looked like it had somethin called clear.......u know dats wat ur pose to put on cars to make em nice and shiny.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:03 AM~13650315
> *Might be longer now dat ima repaint it.....don't want it to look like one them 1week paint jobs of urs......:0
> *


ive never seen a dodge red caddy, you should do it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 10:05 PM~13650354
> *:0
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:05 PM~13650349
> *i wont be at magnificos.. i guess u win the friendly bet of no cash dollars...
> *


I figured that,but fuk it made time pass... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2009, 10:09 PM~13650389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 10:09 PM~13650396
> *ive never seen a dodge red caddy, you should do it
> *


I never seen a clean rustbucket 4door impala.....you shouldn't do it...























But naw I'm stickin wit same color.........thnks for ur input ne ways...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:09 PM~13650389
> *Naw......mine actually looked like it had somethin called clear.......u know dats wat ur pose to put on cars to make em nice and shiny.....
> *


yea since no 1 seen it in half a century.......bet its real clean.....that's y u drivn it right..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I'm through playn with u ladies...got sum drivn 2 do tomarrow :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:12 AM~13650434
> *I never seen a clean rustbucket 4door impala.....you shouldn't do it...
> But naw I'm stickin wit same color.........thnks for ur input ne ways...
> *


 :angry: fucken ass i was helping you out so you wont COPY any ones work










but thanks for talking about my car, it makes me feel good


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:13 PM~13650440
> *yea since no 1 seen it in half a century.......bet its real clean.....that's y u drivn it right..
> *


Na prolly won't be drivin it for another year o so......as long as I don't go out and embaress my self like u doing I'm ok


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:16 PM~13650489
> *I'm through playn with u ladies...got sum drivn 2 do tomarrow :0
> *


to conroe for downy??? maybe after this errand u will get your plaque... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 10:16 PM~13650493
> *:angry: fucken ass i was helping you out so you wont COPY any ones work
> but thanks for talking about my car, it makes me feel good
> *


Yea I seen some new leafing on another lac that I wanted to copy so dats y ima repaint it........



And u no we koo I'm just fuckin wit u......





Its the rest of lil u gotta worry bout fuckin u up not me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:16 PM~13650489
> *I'm through playn with u ladies...got sum drivn 2 do tomarrow :0
> *


U gon drive to da unemployment office????cuz it ain't like u gota drive to work o somethin???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:18 PM~13650516
> *to conroe for downy??? maybe after this errand u will get your plaque... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 no bich and i been had a plaq....u know were im goin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:18 PM~13650516
> *to conroe for downy??? maybe after this errand u will get your plaque... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2009, 10:19 PM~13650532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey what a minute thomas said he has a job :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:19 AM~13650532
> *Yea I seen some new leafing on another lac that I wanted to copy so dats y ima repaint it........
> And u no we koo I'm just fuckin wit u......
> Its the rest of lil u gotta worry bout fuckin u up not me
> *


friendly ass :0 
why because you have a fucked up shoulder



the only one im worry about is slim :0 , motherfucker is tall than a bitch, if that fool picks me up, it will be a long fall down


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:24 PM~13650603
> *no bich and i been had a plaq....u know were im goin
> *


nope and dont really care... :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:21 PM~13650555
> *U gon drive to da unemployment office????cuz it ain't like u gota drive to work o somethin???
> *


na imma drive over n let u barrow sum money to move out ur mommy house :0 and did you pay ur half of the lightbill this month
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 10:26 PM~13650654
> *friendly ass :0
> why because you have a fucked up shoulder
> the only one im worry about is slim :0 , motherfucker is tall than a bitch, if that fool picks me up, it will be a long fall down
> *


***** u and slim are the same weight... u need to be worried about devious... if he gets u in that hot wing grip u a done deal... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 21 2009, 10:22 PM~13650578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A 1 SUPPA HEAD...is noe sponsering this event
:scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:24 PM~13650603
> *no bich and i been had a plaq....u know were im goin
> *


***** said fuck a plaque in the back imma rock the sticker on frnt windshield and hat on dashboard...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:27 PM~13650664
> *na imma drive over n let u barrow sum money to move out ur mommy house :0 and did you pay ur half of the lightbill this month
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no actually u paid it when he taxed u like the trick u are... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:26 PM~13650657
> *nope and dont really care... :uh:
> *


i c ur ass still hurts...my bad


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:30 PM~13650713
> *no actually u paid it when he taxed u like the trick u are... :0
> *


im trick n ur a shop whore :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:28 AM~13650677
> ****** u and slim are the same weight... u need to be worried about devious... if he gets u in that hot wing grip u a done deal... :0
> *


damn never thought about that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 21 2009, 10:26 PM~13650654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** ain't u just move out ur mommy house like.......month ago n u like 27????? N dats thnks to layitlow?????

Plus I let my dad stay here........now he's gone... house in my name I pay da bills daddy.....where u think da 3gs u gave me went to  
If I ain't have bills to pay maybe I could put a lac together ina week like u......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:31 PM~13650724
> *i c ur ass still hurts...my bad
> *


no reason homie im good.... :biggrin: but on the real u need to log off and give layitlow a weeks rest bcuz u been gettin owned for the past two days...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:29 PM~13650700
> *A 1 SUPPA HEAD...is noe sponsering this event
> :scrutinize:
> *


I know u ain't talkin......ain't u like 27 and going bald already????? Ol charlesbarkleyweeblewobbleheadhavingassnigga....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 21 2009, 12:04 PM~13643210
> *the car was started the monday after easter and finished by that friday. this car had a colapsed belly and the cylinder had blow through. and it only took me a few days to fix it. the car is back on the street again
> 
> its a car called the cadillac criminal
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:33 PM~13650748
> *Na....ill still fuck u up wit just my left hand........
> ***** ain't u just move out ur mommy house like.......month ago n u like 27????? N dats thnks to layitlow?????
> 
> ...


ha ur funny mommas boy i know wuz up wit u,but ill let u look kool on l.i.l.....
and i been on my own,n uknow that so jump off my sak.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 21 2009, 10:32 PM~13650737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaah thats funny he told me that was his house and he wanted to just up and move bcuz his kids were gettin too big for it...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:33 PM~13650758
> *no reason homie im good.... :biggrin: but on the real u need to log off and give layitlow a weeks rest bcuz u been gettin owned for the past two days...
> *


na i int been ownd just like fukn wit u n ur cheerleadn squad.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:38 PM~13650820
> *na i int been ownd just like fukn wit u n ur cheerleadn squad.....
> *


 :0 i see...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 21 2009, 10:37 PM~13650795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...more like layitlow bank account finally got big enough to get up n go.....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:37 PM~13650804
> *shop whore i been to houston styles shop... helping them out and roberts shop to hang out and talk bizznezz even made a few dollars up there..u the one thats goes from shop to shop and still havent gotten any work done to ur caddy.. remember u begged sic for the free pinstripes on the bumper kit.. talkin bout u already paid for them  :uh:
> think about it lil one...
> hahahaah thats funny he told me that was his house and he wanted to just up and move bcuz his kids were gettin too big for it...
> *


my parents stay on da north....u picked me up n south west...get ur story corect...im not noe


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:40 PM~13650847
> *Na...u really don't know.....
> Ha...more like layitlow bank account finally got big enough to get up n go.....
> *


he says he only got like 3gs from layitlow but he wasn't trickin cash b4 the accident...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:41 PM~13650856
> *my parents stay on da north....u picked me up n south west...get ur story corect...im not noe
> *


i dont know who stays where but i did PICK YOU UP on the southwest...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:40 PM~13650847
> *Na...u really don't know.....
> Ha...more like layitlow bank account finally got big enough to get up n go.....
> *


its coo u gotta lie to kick it....and u dont know shit bout me princess......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13650920
> *its coo u gotta lie to kick it....and u dont know shit bout me princess......
> *


***** said princess....hahahahahahahaha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:42 PM~13650867
> *he says he only got like 3gs from layitlow but he wasn't trickin cash b4 the accident...
> *


Ha....thnks to layitlow at 27years old ***** finally got his 1st cellphone n shit......boy was stuntin on his new g1
3gs from layitlow....hmmmm
2800 for da lac.....
Grill
Bumper kit
Swimmin pool paint
Flea market pteradactal interior....
Just a lil more than 3gs don't ya think cali?????,


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:42 PM~13650867
> *he says he only got like 3gs from layitlow but he wasn't trickin cash b4 the accident...
> *


i didn know u b 4....so how would u know.... :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:46 PM~13650930
> *Ha....thnks to layitlow at 27years old ***** finally got his 1st cellphone n shit......boy was stuntin on his new g1
> 3gs from layitlow....hmmmm
> 2800 for da lac.....
> ...


u aint never made enough money 2 save ne....so u wouldnt now.....***** had bank recipts with 181 deposits and bal. of 223 nu a balla :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:47 PM~13650936
> *i didn know u b 4....so how would u know.... :0
> *


u wasnt high signing like u are now about loaning somebody this and buying this and that... thats all im sayin... but hey maybe u were rich b4 the accident and got richer after.. who knows...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:46 PM~13650928
> ****** said princess....hahahahahahahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:50 PM~13650979
> *u aint never made enough money 2 save ne....so u wouldnt now.....***** had bank recipts with 181 deposits and bal. of  223 nu a balla :0
> *


thats a lot of money in this recession... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

happy birthday 713Lowriderboy(23)  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 21 2009, 10:53 PM~13651020
> *happy birthday 713Lowriderboy(23)  :biggrin:
> *


my birthday was yesterday and no happy birthday to me???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 10:50 PM~13650979
> *u aint never made enough money 2 save ne....so u wouldnt now.....***** had bank recipts with 181 deposits and bal. of  223 nu a balla :0
> *


Never said I was a balla...if I was a balla my lac would be done maybe......but like I said I got bills to pay for my mommy.....

Plus.....ion deposit money in da bank to save....just to make payments n dats all...

But u wouldn't know u ain't have a bank account till layitlow made u one....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:51 PM~13650989
> *u wasnt high signing like u are now about loaning somebody this and buying this and that... thats all im sayin... but hey maybe u were rich b4 the accident and got richer after.. who knows...
> *


naw its just ****** wasnt so much on my dick then so i ant talk bout it.....now seem lik every 1 wanna bn my buisness... but its coo if they wanna bn da spot light that bad have at it...i like cheerleaders :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:54 AM~13651035
> *my birthday was yesterday and no happy birthday to me???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Happy Belated Birthday Cali :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2009, 10:55 PM~13651050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2009, 10:56 PM~13651073
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Cali  :uh:
> *


thanks truucha i mean 713picturetaker... :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 10:55 PM~13651050
> *Never said I was a balla...if I was a balla my lac would be done maybe......but like I said I got bills to pay for my mommy.....
> 
> Plus.....ion deposit money in da bank to save....just to make payments n dats all...
> ...


ok i belive that........dont save 2 much,hope new job pays u more......make shure mommys car got gas.o my bad u got ur own...and i had a bank accoun since u were bummin rides with slim


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:58 PM~13651109
> *thanks truucha i mean 713picturetaker... :biggrin:
> *


Hahaahahahhaha ***** said truucha :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:58 AM~13651109
> *thanks truucha i mean 713picturetaker... :biggrin:
> *



alright Roll'n :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:00 PM~13651124
> *ok i belive that........dont save 2 much,hope new job pays u more......make shure mommys car got gas.o my bad u got ur own...and i had a bank accoun since u were bummin rides with slim
> *


New job paying 25 dollars n hour....too bad u can never say dat in ur life.....
And ever since I knew slim I had my own cars........he just dumb n like to waste gas so I ride wit him


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 10:57 PM~13651086
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> i see
> *


payn parents bills...***** was extra quiet when daddy pulled up n boss hawgd ddrive way....but its ur house


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:01 PM~13651145
> *Hahaahahahhaha ***** said truucha :roflmao:
> *


he the homie :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 21 2009, 11:01 PM~13651145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:03 PM~13651177
> *payn parents bills...***** was extra quiet when daddy pulled up n boss hawgd ddrive way....but its ur house
> *


Old man was in da house for a month....now his ass got kicked out..........and I'm still here watchin my 65 inch tv :biggrin:.......so watcha gota say now????


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:54 AM~13651035
> *my birthday was yesterday and no happy birthday to me???
> *


*happy birthday cali rydah * :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 01:03 AM~13651175
> *New job paying 25 dollars n hour....too bad u can never say dat in ur life.....
> And ever since I knew slim I had my own cars........he just dumb n like to waste gas so I ride wit him
> *


so the lac will be out in no time


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:03 PM~13651175
> *New job paying 25 dollars n hour....too bad u can never say dat in ur life.....
> And ever since I knew slim I had my own cars........he just dumb n like to waste gas so I ride wit him
> *


25 hr yea.....ok......really belive that......u got me...i only made 18 an hr at 10 hrs a day 6 days a week......but that wasnt enough to pay my bills or have a ank account.....n that dont count tips........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 21 2009, 11:06 PM~13651226
> *happy birthday cali rydah  :biggrin:
> *


ill take two tacos from taco cabana :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:07 PM~13651248
> *25 hr yea.....ok......really belive that......u got me...i only made 18 an hr at 10 hrs a day 6 days a week......but that wasnt enough to pay my bills or have a ank account.....n that dont count tips........
> *


so u were a hooker???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:06 PM~13651215
> *Old man was in da house for a month....now his ass got kicked out..........and I'm still here watchin my 65 inch tv :biggrin:.......so watcha gota say now????
> *


i can say 67....step ur game up yungn :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 01:08 AM~13651250
> *ill take two tacos from taco cabana  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your gonna have to wait about an hour before you get them


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 11:07 PM~13651238
> *so the lac will be out in no time
> *


Na......going back to paint prison.....ain't gon pull it out n make a fool of my self....I never said or think ima have the baddest lac in htown...but its gon be right and not half assed 





Plus ***** still gots bills to pay


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 01:09 AM~13651277
> *Na......going back to paint prison.....ain't gon pull it out n make a fool of my self....I never said or think ima have the baddest lac in htown...but its gon be right and not half assed
> Plus ***** still gots bills to pay
> *


damn :uh: you forgot about that child you "consumed"


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 11:08 PM~13651262
> *so u were a hooker???
> *


ur funny beech....u know were i workd remember car show at stero shop were u were like ggggggoooooooooooo boilerrrrrrrrrrrr :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 21 2009, 11:09 PM~13651276
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your gonna have to wait about an hour before you get them
> *


 :0 havent been to a taco cabana since....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 21 2009, 11:07 PM~13651248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam...layitlow bought a ***** tvs n shit also.........sheeeeeeeeeeeeeshhhhhhhhhhhhhh........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:11 PM~13651291
> *ur funny beech....u know were i workd  remember car show at stero shop were u were like ggggggoooooooooooo boilerrrrrrrrrrrr :0
> *


no i didnt got to that car show was in l.a. dipshit.. :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 01:11 AM~13651306
> *:0 havent been to a taco cabana since....
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:09 PM~13651277
> *Na......going back to paint prison.....ain't gon pull it out n make a fool of my self....I never said or think ima have the baddest lac in htown...but its gon be right and not half assed
> Plus ***** still gots bills to pay
> *


u been made a fool of ur self hommi,sorry 2 brake d news......and i coulda swore u always dik ridn ur lac that been done,aint been seen and gettn done agine.....aint as hot as u pumped it up to b huh............hows hat foot tast


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Apr 21 2009, 11:16 PM~13651355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:12 PM~13651314
> *Dam all dat bank....and u still couldn't build a clean ride????
> Dam...layitlow bought a ***** tvs n shit also.........sheeeeeeeeeeeeeshhhhhhhhhhhhhh........
> *


i bought tv mommas boy,and dont wory bout my cars worry bout that shit u cant get right...u got people 2 impress not me hommi......and dont b 2 loud might wake up lil bro.........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:16 PM~13651356
> *u been made a fool of ur self hommi,sorry 2 brake d news......and i coulda swore u always dik ridn ur lac that been done,aint been seen and gettn done agine.....aint as hot as u pumped it up to b huh............hows hat foot tast
> *


Never dat......thr only thing I said is dat when its done its gon be right dats all........wich actually da way it is now prolly looks better than anything u put together.......but it ain't wat I like so its gettin redone.....if I ain't giva fuck like u and just wanted to say I have a lo lo on da streets it would be on da streets but dat ain't how I get down daddy......


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:16 AM~13651356
> *u been made a fool of ur self hommi,sorry 2 brake d news......and i coulda swore u always dik ridn ur lac that been done,aint been seen and gettn done agine.....aint as hot as u pumped it up to b huh............hows hat foot tast
> *


I actually respect him for redoing it and makin sure it comes out right than to just settle for the first outcome.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 11:18 PM~13651380
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> *


truth hurts.... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13651410
> *I actually respect him for redoing it and makin sure it comes out right than to just settle for the first outcome.
> *


+1


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:19 PM~13651393
> *i bought tv mommas boy,and dont wory bout my cars worry bout that shit u cant get right...u got people 2 impress not me hommi......and dont b 2 loud might wake up lil bro.........
> *


Naw they good....they nice n sleep......glad they got a big bro that looks out for em.......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13651401
> *Never dat......thr only thing I said is dat when its done its gon be right dats all........wich actually da way it is now prolly looks better than anything u put together.......but it ain't wat I like so its gettin redone.....if I ain't giva fuck like u and just wanted to say I have a lo lo on da streets it would be on da streets but dat ain't how I get down daddy......
> *


ya bich u know my name DADDY say it agine......and im proud of ur 1 lowrider......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13651410
> *I actually respect him for redoing it and makin sure it comes out right than to just settle for the first outcome.
> *


 some ****** ain't got self respect for themselves......dats all......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:23 AM~13651439
> *ya bich u know my name DADDY say it agine......and im proud of ur 1 lowrider......
> *


so the story i heard wasn't true?
say it aint so noe


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 11:20 PM~13651410
> *I actually respect him for redoing it and makin sure it comes out right than to just settle for the first outcome.
> *


i feel ya, but it aint that....he done ran his mouth 2 much 2 pull it out...


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:25 AM~13651454
> *i feel ya, but it aint that....he done ran his mouth 2 much 2 pull it out...
> *


Should look ok when out cus steve urkel said so :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 01:24 AM~13651450
> * some ****** ain't got self respect for themselves......dats all......
> *


so should i just put bondo over my rust since i dont have self respect?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:24 PM~13651450
> * some ****** ain't got self respect for themselves......dats all......
> *


no bitch i got and get respect...how bout u......worry bout ur self more and not others.....ipromise u might have ore friends


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 01:26 AM~13651468
> *so should i just put bondo over my rust since i dont have self respect?
> *


If you dont care for bubbles showing up in few months from rust comin back up then go ahead :biggrin: 

Maybe the waves and rust bubbles can add character to the paint job :dunno:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 11:25 PM~13651464
> *Should look ok when out cus steve urkel said so :biggrin:
> *


did i do that :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:28 AM~13651482
> *did i do that :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 21 2009, 11:24 PM~13651451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or...maybe I just ain't satisfied wit da job.......??????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 22 2009, 01:27 AM~13651480
> *If you dont care for bubbles showing up in few months from rust comin back up then go ahead :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe the waves and rust bubbles can add character to the paint job :dunno:
> *


hno:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 11:27 PM~13651480
> *If you dont care for bubbles showing up in few months from rust comin back up then go ahead :biggrin:
> 
> Maybe the waves and rust bubbles can add character to the paint job :dunno:
> *


go home steve...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why are you using your back account nesto?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:28 PM~13651487
> *I had acouple of buckets........3 lo los to be exact....dats all......but it is wat it is....****** just like to lie bout everything.........
> Or...maybe I just ain't satisfied wit da job.......??????
> *


ya like u huh......truth hurts mr 3 cars.......i dont hate on no 1 car its u.....u came at me wit bull shit hommi


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 21 2009, 11:26 PM~13651468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respect from who??????? Downy??? Cuz he yo only potna,?,? 

And I could giva fuck who likes me on here o not................at the end of day we all just fuckin around....but u everybody done put yo bidnizz out there and its all facts homie......so looks like u da one one who lost a lot of friends............



Are all the clubs u left still ur friends?????


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 01:30 AM~13651497
> *why are you using your back account nesto?
> *


other one about get deleted


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:29 AM~13651489
> *go home steve...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont have to take this....i'm going home!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:32 PM~13651507
> *ya like u huh......truth hurts mr 3 cars.......i dont hate on no 1 car its u.....u came at me wit bull shit hommi
> *


Difference between lying and tellin da truth....


So I'm lying bout ur ragedy ass paintjob?
About ur painted crooked chinas?
About ur flea market interior?
About every car u had been halfassed and swimminpoolpainted????

Ain't lying homie everybody says dat not just me.....u put urself out there to be made fun off not me


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:33 PM~13651515
> *Mightaswell....its only a fodo....
> Respect from who??????? Downy??? Cuz he yo only potna,?,?
> 
> ...


just was at a show sunday...talked 2 every 1 princesss....and still fuk with rollers doin a car as e speak mija...and if i remember u were hang in round like a fly 2 sneakn pics of a lac u couldnt do nun with....o n u wouldnt know wut a friend is....i dont think uv had 1


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:36 PM~13651546
> *Difference between lying and tellin da truth....
> So I'm lying bout ur ragedy ass paintjob?
> About ur painted crooked chinas?
> ...


well stop takn pic every time i see u.......and it aint that bad....u the only 1 hattn,but thats ur job.....now step off my sak please.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:37 PM~13651554
> *just was at a show sunday...talked 2 every 1 princesss....and still fuk with rollers doin a car as e speak mija...and if i remember u were hang in round like a fly 2 sneakn pics of a lac u couldnt do nun with....o n u wouldnt know wut a friend is....i dont think uv had 1
> *


u still fuck with aces???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 11:33 PM~13651522
> *I dont have to take this....i'm going home!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:37 PM~13651554
> *just was at a show sunday...talked 2 every 1 princesss....and still fuk with rollers doin a car as e speak mija...and if i remember u were hang in round like a fly 2 sneakn pics of a lac u couldnt do nun with....o n u wouldnt know wut a friend is....i dont think uv had 1
> *


Ha....I took pics of it so I can show everybody how u fucked it up lol......wat u thought u actually did somethin right for once????


And yea everybody was walkin round lookin at ur lac and laughin at it.....I'm jus sain knowmsayin...

Funny how u think u actually think u did somethin right wit dat lac.....kinda like how u think u really gota job.......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 11:41 PM~13651586
> *u still fuck with aces???
> *


talked to joe earlier and saw carlos last week


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:41 PM~13651578
> *well stop takn pic every time i see u.......and it aint that bad....u the only 1 hattn,but thats ur job.....now step off my sak please.
> *


Ha...I took 2 pics of it when u was at da shop.....



MAN U SHOULDA SEEN EVERYBODY AT DA SHOP LAUGHIN AT UR SHIT WHEN U LEFT......


BUT I'M DA ONLY HATTIn HU???


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:42 PM~13651595
> *Ha....I took pics of it so I can show everybody how u fucked it up lol......wat u thought u actually did somethin right for once????
> And yea everybody was walkin round lookin at ur lac and laughin at it.....I'm jus sain knowmsayin...
> 
> ...


tell that 2 the new owner....thanks 4 the come up....fuk off


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:43 PM~13651604
> *talked to joe earlier and saw carlos last week
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 01:33 AM~13651515
> *Mightaswell....its only a fodo....
> Respect from who??????? Downy??? Cuz he yo only potna,?,?
> 
> ...


Ima show you how something is made. not a lowrider but its not gonna be half assed


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:44 PM~13651610
> *Ha...I took 2 pics of it when u was at da shop.....
> MAN U SHOULDA SEEN EVERYBODY AT DA SHOP LAUGHIN AT UR SHIT WHEN U LEFT......
> BUT I'M DA ONLY HATTIn HU???
> *


just like they rag on u butta lips...inside joke.....***** dont noboy fuk wit u...they use u......now go fix sum,shop bopper.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:45 PM~13651617
> *tell that 2 the new owner....thanks 4 the come up....fuk off
> *


Thnk layitlow....not me...


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 01:47 AM~13651633
> *Ima show you how something is made. not a lowrider but its not gonna be half assed*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 11:47 PM~13651633
> *Ima show you how something is made. not a lowrider but its not gonna be half assed
> *


***** guna hate cuz he aint never gunnahave shit....jus do u hommi.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:48 PM~13651645
> *just like they rag on u butta lips...inside joke.....***** dont noboy fuk wit u...they use u......now go fix sum,shop bopper.
> *


Ha...they call me when they need help...and pay wtf I ask them to pay me....more like they need me.....


Unlike how u got fired from dat shop just like u got fired from da shop b4 dat.......u need them...they don't need u.........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:50 AM~13651661
> ****** guna hate cuz he aint never gunnahave shit....jus do u hommi.
> *


my wrist hurts


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:49 PM~13651649
> *Thnk layitlow....not me...
> *


no think u busta....lil.aint pay u i did....wit my money......ont turn shit around cuz u the jak ass jak


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 11:47 PM~13651633
> *Ima show you how something is made. not a lowrider but its not gonna be half assed
> *


U plan on going lowrod ratod hotrod wit it??? Cuz dats the feeling I'm gettin from u.....

I think it would look better like dat...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:51 PM~13651675
> *Ha...they call me when they need help...and pay wtf I ask them to pay me....more like they need me.....
> Unlike how u got fired from dat shop just like u got fired from da shop b4 dat.......u need them...they don't need u.........
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 01:53 AM~13651688
> *U plan on going lowrod ratod hotrod wit it??? Cuz dats the feeling I'm gettin from u.....
> 
> I think it would look better like dat...
> *


what a ***

something like that but i will but wires from time to time


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:53 PM~13651687
> *no think u busta....lil.aint pay u i did....wit my money......ont turn shit around cuz u the jak ass jak
> *


Lol u keep tellin yo self dat........everybody know da deal wit u......but stay in denial I could giva fuck.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13651706
> *what a ***
> 
> something like that but i will but wires from time to time
> *


Koo......some boyds tucked under dat bitch would be gangsta.....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:51 PM~13651675
> *Ha...they call me when they need help...and pay wtf I ask them to pay me....more like they need me.....
> Unlike how u got fired from dat shop just like u got fired from da shop b4 dat.......u need them...they don't need u.........
> *


shows how much u know fuk up.....mario called me earlier.....i work when i want bich not cuz i have 2 like u.....n thats bull,u get wut they give u.....tats d truth


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:56 PM~13651727
> *shows how much u know fuk up.....mario called me earlier.....i work when i want bich not cuz i have 2 like u.....n thats bull,u get wut they give u.....tats d truth
> *


 :0 baller talk


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13651710
> *Lol u keep tellin yo self dat........everybody know da deal wit u......but stay in denial I could giva fuck.....
> *


coo wit me u on my nuts mija,dont put it on an invisible person.....n i heard plenty bout u......but thats ur biss princess


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:56 PM~13651727
> *shows how much u know fuk up.....mario called me earlier.....i work when i want bich not cuz i have 2 like u.....n thats bull,u get wut they give u.....tats d truth
> *


Hmmm...funny how everybody said u got fired.....oh well not my prob......
N they gimme wat I want cuz they need me to fix da shit they can't.....
Anybody can put some wood together n make some speaker boxes n hook up stereos like u......dats y u got let go *****......lmao!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:00 AM~13651763
> *Hmmm...funny how everybody said u got fired.....oh well not my prob......
> N they gimme wat I want cuz they need me to fix da shit they can't.....
> Anybody can put some wood together n make some speaker boxes n hook up stereos like u......dats y u got let go *****......lmao!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 21 2009, 11:56 PM~13651726
> *Koo......some boyds tucked under dat bitch would be gangsta.....
> *


but u wouldnt know nun bout gangsta tuba boy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 21 2009, 11:59 PM~13651760
> *coo wit me u on my nuts mija,dont put it on an invisible person.....n i heard plenty bout u......but thats ur biss princess
> *


Ain't nobody on ur nuts......u da one came on here talkin shit n gettin mad cuz ****** was makin fun of how u got fucked on dat bucket ass lemon of a lac.........


Talkin bout being on peoples nuts......"cali were u at man....we at da park.....I'm waitin on u hurry up dog"



Jus sayin knowmsayin.......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:00 AM~13651763
> *Hmmm...funny how everybody said u got fired.....oh well not my prob......
> N they gimme wat I want cuz they need me to fix da shit they can't.....
> Anybody can put some wood together n make some speaker boxes n hook up stereos like u......dats y u got let go *****......lmao!!!
> *


i dont get laid off....u do from a mjn wage job.....give up already,ur gettn boring.......just like ur life


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:02 AM~13651773
> *but u wouldnt know nun bout gangsta tuba boy
> *


And u would....I guess gangsta comes from all them faded ass tatoos u got hu??? Hol up og triple og.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:03 AM~13651781
> *Ain't nobody on ur nuts......u da one came on here talkin shit n gettin mad cuz ****** was makin fun of how u got fucked on dat bucket ass lemon of a lac.........
> Talkin bout being on peoples nuts......"cali were u at man....we at da park.....I'm waitin on u hurry up dog"
> Jus sayin knowmsayin.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: true story


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:05 AM~13651792
> *And u would....I guess gangsta comes from all them faded ass tatoos u got hu??? Hol up og triple og.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:03 AM~13651781
> *Ain't nobody on ur nuts......u da one came on here talkin shit n gettin mad cuz ****** was makin fun of how u got fucked on dat bucket ass lemon of a lac.........
> Talkin bout being on peoples nuts......"cali were u at man....we at da park.....I'm waitin on u hurry up dog"
> Jus sayin knowmsayin.......
> *


***** mad he cant call no 1....n u looked cute n mommys car.....fukn loooooooser...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:04 AM~13651785
> *i dont get laid off....u do from a mjn wage job.....give up already,ur gettn boring.......just like ur life
> *


Gettin boring hu?? Or u just gettin tired of gettin owned and embaresed???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:angry: fuck 51 more words


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Apr 22 2009, 12:06 AM~13651801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:05 AM~13651792
> *And u would....I guess gangsta comes from all them faded ass tatoos u got hu??? Hol up og triple og.....
> *


know more than ure soft ass...but u had such a hard life mommas boy.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:06 AM~13651801
> ****** mad he cant call no 1....n u looked cute n mommys car.....fukn loooooooser...
> *


Wifes car fam....and its a lot cuter than the 1986 caravan u bought wit layitlows money.....


But like I said....I'm jus sayin knowmsayin.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:08 AM~13651817
> *know i like ure soft ass...but u had such a hard life mommas boy.....
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:06 AM~13651802
> *Gettin boring hu?? Or u just gettin tired of gettin owned and embaresed???
> *


biches dont embarrase me.....so u dont count


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:08 AM~13651818
> *Wifes car fam....and its a lot cuter than the 1986 caravan u bought wit layitlows money.....
> But like I said....I'm jus sayin knowmsayin.....
> *


 :0 cantgetpartsifitbreaksdownowned....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:08 AM~13651817
> *know more than ure soft ass...but u had such a hard life mommas boy.....
> *


Koo wit me I'm glad I ain't have a hard life is dat pose to be cool or somethin????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:11 AM~13651835
> *Koo wit me I'm glad I ain't have a hard life is dat pose to be cool or somethin????
> *


its not what u been through but where u at..and both yall on the northside of houston.. :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so how long will the 2000 towncar bashing last? just asking because it gets a few weight of my nuts


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:08 AM~13651818
> *Wifes car fam....and its a lot cuter than the 1986 caravan u bought wit layitlows money.....
> But like I said....I'm jus sayin knowmsayin.....
> *


ya 4 my wife y u still n MOMMAS car.....and stop dick ridn lil,u aint gunna have no intestants left.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:10 AM~13651824
> *biches dont embarrase me.....so u dont count
> *


U right....I don't need to emberass u....u do dat urself


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 12:12 AM~13651846
> *so how long will the 2000 towncar bashing last? just asking because it gets a few weight of my nuts
> *


shut up snitch :0 :biggrin: i think u good for a few more days...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13651035
> *my birthday was yesterday and no happy birthday to me???
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO U 2 SKID. :biggrin: HOPE U HAPPY NOW. LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:13 AM~13651852
> *shut up snitch  :0  :biggrin:  i think u good for a few more days...
> *


sweet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 22 2009, 12:13 AM~13651853
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO U 2 SKID.   :biggrin:  HOPE U HAPPY NOW. LOL
> *


thats racist and when i see u again imma say... that racist!!! thanks white boy or whatever u are :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:12 AM~13651848
> *ya 4 my wife y u still n MOMMAS car.....and stop dick ridn lil,u aint gunna have no intestants left.......
> *


Na...mommy has a lincoln mark 8........dats wifes caar.....

Shit I figure u ridin lil for some good outcomes maybe I can do da same????


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:12 AM~13651844
> *its not what u been through but where u at..and both yall on the northside of houston.. :0
> *


ya n he was raised off vetrans....fukn pansy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:15 AM~13651866
> *ya n he was raised off vetrans....fukn pansy
> *


uh i dont know where that is :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 02:12 AM~13651846
> *so how long will the 2000 towncar bashing last? just asking because it gets a few weight of my nuts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this foo just stay out of off topic and youll be koo :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:12 AM~13651844
> *its not what u been through but where u at..and both yall on the northside of houston.. :0
> *


Uh...I don't live in houston......I live in spring...get it right....... 


Moved over here from antoine.......I guess I can get dat in so I won't be ass "soft"


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 12:12 AM~13651846
> *so how long will the 2000 towncar bashing last? just asking because it gets a few weight of my nuts
> *


i got u,noe aint shit...... but good 4 talkn shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:17 AM~13651879
> *Uh...I don't live in houston......I live in spring...get it right.......
> Moved over here from antoine.......I guess I can get dat in so I won't be ass "soft"
> *


uh i dont know where that is :uh:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 01:14 AM~13651859
> *thats racist and when i see u again imma say... that racist!!! thanks white boy or whatever u are  :biggrin:
> *


U GOING TO AUSTIN


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 02:15 AM~13651873
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this foo just stay out of off topic and youll be koo :biggrin:
> *


on a serious note, offtopic got boring lots of people started coming out of no where and just fucked it up. I just go look at the random picture post


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:17 AM~13651879
> *Uh...I don't live in houston......I live in spring...get it right.......
> Moved over here from antoine.......I guess I can get dat in so I won't be ass "soft"
> *


antoin......the bak of antoin u was n dwoods.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 02:17 AM~13651880
> *i got u,noe aint shit...... but good 4 talkn shit
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 22 2009, 12:17 AM~13651882
> *U GOING TO AUSTIN
> *


yea im leaving friday


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:18 AM~13651887
> *antoin......the bak of antoin u was n dwoods.....
> *


i say yall fight one ***** got one shoulder and the other got one hand should be a good one...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:17 AM~13651881
> *uh i dont know where that is  :uh:
> *


prodominetly white area.....***** went to private school....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:20 AM~13651900
> *prodominetly white area.....***** went to private school....
> *


oh so he has money... private school aint cheap..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:18 AM~13651887
> *antoin......the bak of antoin u was n dwoods.....
> *


Ain't u live in da woods too in gp????
Jus sayin...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 


8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 2000 TOWNCAR, cali rydah,* swangincustoms*, rug442, tx regulater 254


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 01:18 AM~13651892
> *yea im leaving friday
> *


I'M DRIVING CUTTY OUT ON SATURDAY C U THERE.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 22 2009, 12:21 AM~13651909
> *I'M DRIVING CUTTY OUT ON SATURDAY C U THERE.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 02:18 AM~13651886
> *on a serious note, offtopic got boring lots of people started coming out of no where and just fucked it up. I just go look at the random picture post
> *


true.fucking newbs


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:21 AM~13651903
> *Ain't u live in da woods too in gp????
> Jus sayin...
> *


n my house was d spot 2.....right bich


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:20 AM~13651902
> *oh so he has money... private school aint cheap..
> *


Dam I ain't know klein forest hi was private?? 
I ain't ever know I went to private school period..........


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:20 AM~13651902
> *oh so he has money... private school aint cheap..
> *


mommy does


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:22 AM~13651917
> *Dam I ain't know klein forest hi was private??
> I ain't ever know I went to private school period..........
> *


 :0 dont know where that is


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 12:21 AM~13651907
> *:0
> 8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 2000 TOWNCAR, cali rydah, swangincustoms, rug442, tx regulater 254
> *


***** n ghost mode :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 02:24 AM~13651928
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:22 AM~13651915
> *n my house was d spot 2.....right bich
> *


I wouldn't know....went n kicked it and watched foosball wit ur old man once n dat was about it........



Aperantly it was the spot to be.........cuz u just now moved out bahahahahahahahahahahaaa :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:24 AM~13651922
> *:0  dont know where that is
> *


n a white area


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 02:24 AM~13651923
> ****** n ghost mode :biggrin:
> *


its ninja :uh: 


its just to hide from the tough guys


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:25 AM~13651933
> *n a white area
> *


u keep sayin white like u not white... :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 02:24 AM~13651928
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

"i c ur signatur. u sir r a theef."
dont know whos its directed to but funny ass hell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:26 AM~13651937
> *u keep sayin white like u not white... :uh:
> *


holy shit :rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 12:27 AM~13651946
> *holy shit :rofl:
> *


jus sayin


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:25 AM~13651930
> *I wouldn't know....went n kicked it and watched foosball wit ur old man once n dat was about it........
> Aperantly it was the spot to be.........cuz u just now moved out bahahahahahahahahahahaaa :0
> *


been out unlike u.....ma fuker been out since my first kid...shes 8....how bout u.....my bad aint got responsobilites fukn pansy...


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

entertaining topic tonight


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 22 2009, 12:28 AM~13651953
> *entertaining topic tonight
> *


i was supposed to be sleep :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 22 2009, 02:28 AM~13651953
> *entertaining topic tonight
> *


x2 i cant even finish my essay :angry:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:27 AM~13651945
> *"i c ur signatur. u sir r a theef."
> dont know whos its directed to but funny ass hell  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I jacked it from my sancho gmoney :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

guess her muff :uh:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:28 AM~13651955
> *i was supposed to be sleep  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 22 2009, 02:28 AM~13651953
> *entertaining topic tonight
> *


Yep,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:29 AM~13651958
> *I jacked it from my sancho gmoney :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2009, 02:29 AM~13651964
> *Yep,
> 
> 
> ...


Get your ass to bed young man :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man matt loves being owned....





Hmmm...funny then y were u living at ur parents house just last year when I went to watch football game??? Dat was only year ago.......

Full of lies full of lies.....boy o boy..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 02:29 AM~13651958
> *I jacked it from my sancho gmoney :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 12:29 AM~13651961
> *guess her muff :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:30 AM~13651967
> *Man matt loves being owned....
> Hmmm...funny then y were u living at ur parents house just last year when I went to watch football game??? Dat was only year ago.......
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 02:30 AM~13651966
> *Get your ass to bed young man :0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:29 AM~13651965
> *:cheesy:
> *


you can borrow it sometime


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 02:31 AM~13651973
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and* 5 Anonymous Users)*
3 Members: Lady_Ace, H-TOWN_ACE, 2000 TOWNCAR
bunch of power rangers :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:31 AM~13651976
> *you can borrow it sometime
> *


might get called a hater or cheerleader.....it may hit close to home for some people...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:28 AM~13651949
> *jus sayin
> *


ya my mms white n proud of it....***** think he allhood....hes a poser...thats all


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:31 AM~13651974
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


And I'm just spittin facts....I'm not trying to clown.......:happysad:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 12:31 AM~13651977
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 02:32 AM~13651980
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lady_Ace, H-TOWN_ACE, 2000 TOWNCAR
> bunch of power rangers  :0
> *


You can be the pink one :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 22 2009, 02:33 AM~13651990
> *You can be the pink one :thumbsup:
> *


exactly whats i was thinking


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:32 AM~13651985
> *ya my mms white n proud of it....***** think he allhood....hes a poser...thats all
> *


says the white guy full of faded tatoos.....





Show me once were I said I was hood??????? I just handle my biz potna.....no posing or frontin bout it.....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 02:32 AM~13651989
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


guess hers


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 02:32 AM~13651989
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:32 AM~13651984
> *might get called a hater or cheerleader.....it may hit close to home for some people...
> *


Fuck it who gives a shit what other people think you do you  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

a drop top glasshouse(not sure of the year) how much is it worth? a few rust spots


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:34 AM~13652001
> *guess hers
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:30 AM~13651967
> *Man matt loves being owned....
> Hmmm...funny then y were u living at ur parents house just last year when I went to watch football game??? Dat was only year ago.......
> 
> ...


my dad was sick wit cancer if u wanna know stayed 4 mos till he could walk......u really like the tast of my dik huh....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 02:34 AM~13652001
> *guess hers
> 
> 
> ...


shaved


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 02:35 AM~13652007
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


And guess hers


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:35 AM~13652005
> *Fuck it who gives a shit what other people think you do you   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:36 AM~13652011
> *And guess hers
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 shit


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 02:36 AM~13652010
> *shaved
> *


This one is for you it has the whip mark all over it


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:37 AM~13652019
> *This one is for you it has the whip mark all over it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Apr 22 2009, 02:34 AM~13652001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 02:37 AM~13652019
> *This one is for you it has the whip mark all over it
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:36 AM~13652012
> *
> *


just the TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:32 AM~13651986
> *And I'm just spittin facts....I'm not trying to clown.......:happysad:
> *


wut facs,that u aint shit but talk...run ur mouth little bitch....tats all u r


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:36 AM~13652009
> *my dad was sick wit cancer if u wanna know stayed 4 mos till he could walk......u really like the tast of my dik huh....
> *


Sories behind stories....
Just quit *****....u gettin emberassed...
Plus wat time the unemployment office open......u gota be there early....heard it gets pretty packed there if u don't get there early....


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:39 AM~13652031
> *Sories behind stories....
> Just quit *****....u gettin emberassed...
> Plus wat time the unemployment office open......u gota be there early....heard it gets pretty packed there if u don't get there early....
> *


he doesnt need to work werent u listening earlier...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:37 AM~13652019
> *This one is for you it has the whip mark all over it
> 
> 
> ...


looks like miyagi ass 2 me


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:39 AM~13652033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: get u some


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:39 AM~13652031
> *Sories behind stories....
> Just quit *****....u gettin emberassed...
> Plus wat time the unemployment office open......u gota be there early....heard it gets pretty packed there if u don't get there early....
> *


u would know.....ase certafied......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:39 AM~13652030
> *wut facs,that u aint shit but talk...run ur mouth little bitch....tats all u r
> *


I don't run my mouth...I tell it like it is......I back my shit up


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

the fav


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:39 AM~13652033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noe caught n action :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:40 AM~13652038
> *looks like miyagi ass 2 me
> *


sure cant b urs bitch no smegal here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 02:42 AM~13652049
> *the fav
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:41 AM~13652046
> *I don't run my mouth...I tell it like it is......I back my shit up
> *


proove it then


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:42 AM~13652049
> *the fav
> 
> 
> ...


  just what i needed to finish my cookies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 02:41 AM~13652043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: wtf


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 12:42 AM~13652055
> *sure cant b urs bitch no smegal here :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


puuuuuuutaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 12:44 AM~13652064
> * just what i needed to finish my cookies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


2 much 4 u :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:43 AM~13652062
> *proove it then
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:44 AM~13652066
> *puuuuuuutaaaaaaa :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:45 AM~13652069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 02:45 AM~13652069
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:45 AM~13652069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 02:44 AM~13652065
> *:uh:  wtf
> *


some fools on here like them white girls that look like they are on crack :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:45 AM~13652069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmmm..........:cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 12:46 AM~13652074
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


make shure ur shoulder good....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:46 AM~13652078
> *some fools on here look like them white guys that  are on crack :biggrin:
> *


2000towncar???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:47 AM~13652082
> *2000towncar???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:47 AM~13652080
> *make shure ur shoulder good....
> *


wax on wax off bitch :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:47 AM~13652082
> *2000towncar???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no bich i like bigg boody latinas....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ima have lots of reading to do tomorrow


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 02:35 AM~13652006
> *a drop top glasshouse(not sure of the year) how much is it worth? a few rust spots
> *


7-8g's


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

for ragalac cause he likes to box


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 12:48 AM~13652085
> *wax on wax off bitch :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya deez nutzzzzzz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

no more :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:50 AM~13652090
> *ya deez nutzzzzzz :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


nutzz in ur ass bitch :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:49 AM~13652089
> *for ragalac cause he likes to box
> 
> 
> ...


i know i seen his bak yard video
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wut a joke


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 12:49 AM~13652087
> *ima have lots of reading to do tomorrow
> *


Y?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 12:51 AM~13652094
> *nutzz in ur ass bitch :0  :0  :0
> *


no ur chin :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:51 AM~13652097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i wanna guess
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2009, 12:52 AM~13652100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2009, 02:52 AM~13652100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace+Apr 22 2009, 12:49 AM~13652089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like on layitlow I was embaressin ******...


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:52 AM~13652101
> *no ur chin :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :werd: u like chins in ur ass


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 12:53 AM~13652102
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: i wanna guess
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im out bich.


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 02:54 AM~13652110
> *Mmm..na I like da ones u posted in da lingerie topic better :cheesy:
> Just like on layitlow I was embaressin ******...
> *


yeah me to brb


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:55 AM~13652112
> *im out bich.
> *


taik to later boi


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:54 AM~13652110
> *Mmm..na I like da ones u posted in da lingerie topic better :cheesy:
> Just like on layitlow I was embaressin ******...
> *


no got handled crazy legs.....looked like new born baby girrafe....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:56 AM~13652114
> *yeah me to brb
> *


:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 12:55 AM~13652111
> *:werd: I like chins in ur ass
> *


 :biggrin: WTF


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:57 AM~13652116
> *no  got handled crazy legs.....looked like new born baby girrafe....
> *


who carlos thats chicken legs


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 12:57 AM~13652116
> *no  got handled crazy legs.....looked like new born baby girrafe....
> *


Dam I ain't get touched but once and I got handled???? 

U gettin really good at this lying shit..........


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:59 AM~13652122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: chicken


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 12:59 AM~13652122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmm.......a lil on d pale side.......ima picky mofo... lol


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:01 AM~13652130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 chicken wings :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:01 AM~13652130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo ding ding ding yatze!!!! Das ma shyt!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:03 AM~13652135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    hot apple pie :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 02:58 AM~13652120
> *who carlos thats chicken legs
> *


ok black sock mafia


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:03 AM~13652135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


almost looks like Tera Patrick :dunno:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 01:04 AM~13652142
> *ok black sock mafia
> *


     
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

those girls are to skinny :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm gettin hungry .........for pink tacos!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 01:04 AM~13652142
> *ok black sock mafia
> *


WHITE SOX :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 01:06 AM~13652146
> *those girls are to skinny :thumbsdown:
> *


thats what they bout ur legs :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 01:06 AM~13652146
> *those girls are to skinny :thumbsdown:
> *


Nothin wrong wit skinny girls to me....:cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 01:07 AM~13652151
> *thats what they bout ur legs :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 03:06 AM~13652146
> *those girls are to skinny :thumbsdown:
> *


here babe


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:09 AM~13652155
> *here babe
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:09 AM~13652155
> *here babe
> 
> 
> ...


u lucky bastard :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:09 AM~13652155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 01:10 AM~13652159
> *u lucky bastard :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT U GOT A CUREFEW :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2009, 01:10 AM~13652164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:09 AM~13652155
> *here babe
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats a little better


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:11 AM~13652166
> *DONT U GOT A CUREFEW :0
> *


yep after u suck this cock :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 03:12 AM~13652171
> *:biggrin: thats a little better
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:13 AM~13652175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

just fukn with u 2010towncar :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 03:07 AM~13652151
> *sometimes i like to put my finger in my ass :biggrin:
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 01:14 AM~13652177
> *just fukn with u 2010towncar :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK SWANGIN ON MY NUT CUSTOMS :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:13 AM~13652175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: wtf is goin on over there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 03:12 AM~13652171
> *:biggrin: thats a little better
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 03:16 AM~13652184
> *:biggrin: wtf is goin on over there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you dont even want to know


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 01:15 AM~13652178
> *wtf  :uh:
> *


HES A CERTAFIED FAGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 03:16 AM~13652184
> *:biggrin: wtf is goin on over there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


grown folk bizz


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:16 AM~13652185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 01:16 AM~13652186
> *you dont even want to know
> *


 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:16 AM~13652183
> *OK SWANGIN ON MY NUT CUSTOMS :0
> *


thats cool 2020 towncar slut :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 01:17 AM~13652193
> *thats cool 2020 towncar slut :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MEDITATE MIYAGI.... :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:18 AM~13652194
> *MEDITATE MIYAGI.... :0
> *


all ready did in ur mouth :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 01:19 AM~13652197
> *all ready did in ur mouth :0  :0  :0
> *


ANSWER UR CRIKET BICH :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:19 AM~13652196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 freaky shit goin on over there


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:20 AM~13652199
> *ANSWER UR CRIKET BICH :biggrin:
> *


TODAY BICH


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:22 AM~13652205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 01:21 AM~13652201
> *:0  :0  :0 freaky shit goin on over there
> *


BUT NO OVER THERE


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

N9KOEld0hrs&feature=related
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:22 AM~13652205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUMAMUM BICH :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

just for you babe


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:22 AM~13652205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 01:24 AM~13652211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BATTLE OF THE STARS :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:24 AM~13652213
> *just for you babe
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:24 AM~13652213
> *just for you babe
> 
> 
> ...


CARLOS HAS ALL D FUN :angry: :angry:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:25 AM~13652218
> *BATTLE OF THE STARS :0
> *


sho rite
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:24 AM~13652213
> *just for you babe
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 01:26 AM~13652223
> *sho rite
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GIMME MY TREASURE :angry:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

WERED D ALL D ASS GO :angry:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 01:29 AM~13652231
> *WERED D ALL D ASS GO :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 22 2009, 03:29 AM~13652231
> *WERED D ALL D ASS GO :angry:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 01:29 AM~13652233
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2009, 01:30 AM~13652236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whole lot of assss
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2009, 01:30 AM~13652236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKEA HATTA I KNO :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2009, 01:30 AM~13652236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 2MUCH AZZ


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

NO MO BICHEZ DEN IM OUT :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

babe


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: no more wtf


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:33 AM~13652249
> *babe
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE 2 BATTER DEM BUNNZ :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:33 AM~13652249
> *babe
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:33 AM~13652249
> *babe
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 shit


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2009, 01:33 AM~13652248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :h5:   :around: :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:33 AM~13652249
> *babe
> 
> 
> ...


need to add somecream filling :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:35 AM~13652255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF LOOK LIKE ASS ON TOPPA ASS


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 01:37 AM~13652257
> *need to add somecream filling :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:35 AM~13652255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slippery when wet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:38 AM~13652262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 yum


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:38 AM~13652262
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 01:38 AM~13652262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> 20 sec then it will be changed :biggrin:
> [imgh: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h done


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin: ok night guys carlos come to bed


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:45 AM~13652274
> *:biggrin: ok night guys carlos come to bed
> *


 :0


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 01:46 AM~13652278
> *:0
> *


pussy whupppt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 03:47 AM~13652283
> *pussy whupppt :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im not pussy whopped i whopps the pussy


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 03:47 AM~13652283
> *pussy whupppt :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


literally :biggrin:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 01:48 AM~13652285
> *im not pussy whopped i whopps the pussy
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Apr 22 2009, 03:48 AM~13652288
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 03:48 AM~13652285
> *im pussy whipped
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 22 2009, 03:50 AM~13652291
> *i wish i had some pussy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 03:48 AM~13652285
> *im not pussy whopped i whopps the pussy
> *


If you don't come to bed you aint gonna whoop nuttin :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 22 2009, 03:53 AM~13652296
> *If you don't come to bed you aint gonna whoop nuttin :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 im going


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 21 2009, 11:28 PM~13650677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy birthday bitch


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

old people fell at sleep?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2009, 04:42 AM~13652350
> *
> :uh:    thats one bday party i think hrny will skip
> 
> *


beat me to it :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 21 2009, 06:30 PM~13646753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: x3


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 21 2009, 08:46 PM~13648326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

man...i got alot to read from last night. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2009, 02:42 AM~13652350
> ****** said hot wing grip
> 
> happy birthday bitch
> *


thanks karoake king :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 21 2009, 11:54 PM~13651035
> *my birthday was yesterday and no happy birthday to me???
> *


happy belated bday cali.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:19 AM~13651899
> *i say yall fight one ***** got one shoulder and the other got one hand should be a good one...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
happy late b'day man.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2009, 03:42 AM~13652350
> *:uh:    thats one bday party i think hrny will skip
> :roflmao:
> *


you aint right!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 22 2009, 06:41 AM~13652734
> *beat me to it  :roflmao:
> *


yall just mean up in here. but after reading alll of last night....it fits. :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2009, 04:42 AM~13652350
> ****** said hot wing grip
> :uh:    thats one bday party i think hrny will skip
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2009, 09:16 AM~13653178
> *yall just mean up in here. but after reading alll of last night....it fits.  :roflmao:
> *


sthu, you the queen of mean, makin boys on here apologize and beg for forgiveness LMAO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 22 2009, 08:20 AM~13653219
> *sthu, you the queen of mean, makin boys on here apologize and beg for forgiveness LMAO
> *


:roflmao:

im nothing but nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2009, 10:43 AM~13653918
> *:roflmao:
> 
> im nothing but nice!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: lies


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 22 2009, 06:58 AM~13653061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks latin... got a regal around the corner from my house guy says he may sale if price is right.. all og imma take some spy pics later :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 22 2009, 09:59 AM~13654053
> *:scrutinize: lies
> *


whatever. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 10:20 AM~13654295
> *thanks now pm me those nekkidz :biggrin:
> *


LOL!

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...no. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2009, 10:58 AM~13655281
> *LOL!
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...no. :biggrin:
> *


uhhhhhhhhhh no back talk and i better have 1 new messages from u when i log back on...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2009, 09:43 AM~13653918
> *:roflmao:
> 
> im nothing but nice!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.

you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit.

FUCK WHAT YA HEARD!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2009, 11:45 AM~13655777
> *:uh:
> getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> ...


Ha....got her ass.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 12:42 PM~13655739
> *uhhhhhhhhhh no back talk and i better have 1 new messages from u when i log back on...
> *


rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhhhtttttt. :ugh: .................. LOL!! :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2009, 12:45 PM~13655777
> *:uh:
> getcha some business and stay the fk outta mine.
> 
> ...


yup. thats for all them nosy ass chismoso and chismosa mutha fkers that aint got nothin else better to do than to be all up in somebodys buisness runnin they mouth talkin bout something they dont know shit bout. thats it. whats wrong with that???? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 12:47 PM~13655800
> *Ha....got her ass.....
> *


uhhhh....no. :no:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ IT DO HEX48


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2009, 11:58 AM~13655928
> *uhhhh....no. :no:
> *


Happen to yo rockets last night????

Good game but I predicted they were gona lose.....but these next 2 games at home will be blowouts....I predict


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2009, 01:57 PM~13655917
> *yup. thats for all them nosy ass chismoso and chismosa mutha fkers that aint got nothin else better to do than to be all up in somebodys buisness runnin they mouth talkin bout something they dont know shit bout. thats it. whats wrong with that????  :biggrin:
> *


 damn, didnt use any commas LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Apr 22 2009, 12:57 PM~13655917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she used one. open your eyes chino...


oh.. my bad..nevermind :biggrin:



my bad.. that was a period. i need my glasses. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 22 2009, 11:53 AM~13655868
> *rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhhhtttttt. :ugh: .................. LOL!! :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

running month end specials right now...also l.i.l. discounts

get at me for quotes or to place an order


-----coming soon---------
www.maniacoscarclub.com
www.firmelows.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2009, 03:10 PM~13656617
> *:0
> she used one.  open your eyes chino...
> oh.. my bad..nevermind    :biggrin:
> ...


gettin old buey


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 22 2009, 01:10 PM~13656037
> *WUZ IT DO HEX48
> *


Whats up homie? I seen a clean ass lac for sale yesterday. Its just like yours.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 22 2009, 04:11 PM~13657317
> *Whats up homie? I seen a clean ass lac for sale yesterday. Its just like yours.
> *


 no shit was it a fleetwood coupe


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 03:55 PM~13657103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN THATS A NICE CADILLAC


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 22 2009, 03:13 PM~13657343
> *no shit was it a fleetwood coupe
> *


I think so....the guy never drives it. I always see it parked in the same spot. but yesterday i passed and it had a for sale sign.... I'll check it out next time i pass by. maybe take some pics...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 22 2009, 04:16 PM~13657380
> *I think so....the guy never drives it. I always see it parked in the same spot. but yesterday i passed and it had a for sale sign.... I'll check it out next time i pass by. maybe take some pics...
> *


TIGHT IS IT IN PASADENA SOME WERE..A TWO DR FLEETWOOD LAC RIGHT


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 22 2009, 03:18 PM~13657402
> *TIGHT IS IT IN PASADENA SOME WERE..A TWO DR FLEETWOOD LAC RIGHT
> *


dont quote me on the fleetwood part, but its a 2 door big body for sure....as for where its at....I cant tell you all my secrets!... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 01:24 AM~13651451
> *so the story i heard wasn't true?
> GETCHAOWNSHITBITCH.COM/MUFUCKA :angry:*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

cali.......fuck lowriders......need this done!!!!!1 :0 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 22 2009, 04:21 PM~13657443
> *dont quote me on the fleetwood part, but its a 2 door big body for sure....as for where its at....I cant tell you all my secrets!... :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT I SEE YOU BUT CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT COLOR IS IT?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 04:23 PM~13657476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU LIKE THAT CAR?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471306

clean vert trey for sale.......... :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 02:23 PM~13657476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im broke cant afford a conversion.. ill jus rolll my 4 door


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 22 2009, 02:25 PM~13657503
> *YOU LIKE THAT CAR?
> *


yes i do...  

i always liked these cars since they came out.....being that this one is a 2door is different..........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

AND BOTH YOU BITCHES NEED TO SHUT THA FUCK UP ALREADY.....ALL THIS GOTDAMN MUD SLINGIN YALL GOT GOIN ON IN HERE...... DAMN NEAR 10 PAGES OF HOT BULLSHIT...AND AINT NA-ONE-OF U ****** HIT A SWITCH IN MONTHS.......THIS IS SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR AND I APPROVED THIS MESSAGE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 02:28 PM~13657524
> *im broke cant afford a conversion.. ill jus rolll my 4 door
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 22 2009, 02:29 PM~13657536
> *AND BOTH YOU BITCHES NEED TO SHUT THA FUCK UP ALREADY.....ALL THIS GOTDAMN MUD SLINGIN YALL GOT GOIN ON IN HERE...... THIS IS SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR AND I APPROVED THIS MESSAGE
> *


SO..................U HAD SOMETHING BETTER ELSE FOR US TO DO AT 3 IN DA MORNIN????? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 22 2009, 02:29 PM~13657536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 22 2009, 02:29 PM~13657536
> *AND BOTH YOU BITCHES NEED TO SHUT THA FUCK UP ALREADY.....ALL THIS GOTDAMN MUD SLINGIN YALL GOT GOIN ON IN HERE...... DAMN NEAR 10 PAGES OF HOT BULLSHIT...AND AINT NA-ONE-OF U ****** HIT A SWITCH IN MONTHS.......THIS IS SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR AND I APPROVED THIS MESSAGE
> *


RRRRR RRR RRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 02:31 PM~13657556
> *SO..................U HAD SOMETHING BETTER ELSE FOR US TO DO AT 3 IN DA MORNIN????? :uh:
> *


internetz is serious bizznezz...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 04:31 PM~13657556
> *SO..................U HAD SOMETHING BETTER ELSE FOR US TO DO AT 3 IN DA MORNIN????? :uh:
> *


YEA GO THA FUCK TO SLEEP


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 04:29 PM~13657534
> *yes i do...
> 
> i always liked these cars since they came out.....being that this one is a 2door is different..........
> *


looks like a dame racing car to me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 22 2009, 04:29 PM~13657536
> *AND BOTH YOU BITCHES NEED TO SHUT THA FUCK UP ALREADY.....ALL THIS GOTDAMN MUD SLINGIN YALL GOT GOIN ON IN HERE...... DAMN NEAR 10 PAGES OF HOT BULLSHIT...AND AINT NA-ONE-OF U ****** HIT A SWITCH IN MONTHS.......THIS IS SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR AND I APPROVED THIS MESSAGE
> *


Fk Obama, I vote for Slim. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2009, 04:32 PM~13657573
> *RRRRR RRR RRRRRRR  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GIV THAT DOG A BONE.........POST VID


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 22 2009, 02:33 PM~13657582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND NO.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 22 2009, 02:34 PM~13657607
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GIV THAT DOG A BONE.........POST VID
> *


man that shit was funny as fuck. man o man


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2009, 02:34 PM~13657602
> *Fk Obama, I vote for Slim.  :biggrin:
> *


THEY BOTH BLACK.....SAME SHIT.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 22 2009, 03:24 PM~13657480
> *ALRIGHT I SEE YOU BUT CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT COLOR IS IT?
> *


maroon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 04:35 PM~13657620
> *THEY BOTH BLACK.....SAME SHIT.
> *


True but one keeps it real.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

say hex48 you aint going to say what color is that fleetwood coupe i think i know witch one you are talking about


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2009, 02:36 PM~13657629
> *True but one keeps it real.
> *


KEEPIN IT REAL IS NO BUENO FOR LA RAZA.........AINT U SEEN DAVE CHAPPELE SHOW........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48+Apr 22 2009, 02:36 PM~13657623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 22 2009, 04:36 PM~13657623
> *maroon
> *


oh maroon no!!!!! i have not seen that lac yet let me know wuz up on that lac


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 22 2009, 04:36 PM~13657623
> *maroon
> *


meet you after work to go view it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 04:39 PM~13657656
> *KEEPIN IT REAL  IS NO BUENO FOR LA RAZA.........AINT U SEEN DAVE CHAPPELE SHOW........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2009, 02:40 PM~13657668
> *meet you after work to go view it.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 22 2009, 04:36 PM~13657623
> *maroon
> *


MAAAAAAN HE SAID THAT BITCH IS BURGUNDY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 04:41 PM~13657672
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2009, 04:40 PM~13657668
> *meet you after work to go view it.
> *


were you the one was saleing a 85 regal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 22 2009, 04:43 PM~13657694
> *were you the one was saleing a 85 regal
> *


yes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

latin the pics wont go thrugh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 22 2009, 02:41 PM~13657676
> *MAAAAAAN HE SAID THAT BITCH IS BURGUNDY
> *


trade it for a 63 rag lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 04:43 PM~13657707
> *
> latin the pics wont go thrugh
> *


email them if you get a chance. [email protected]


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2009, 02:45 PM~13657718
> *email them if you get a chance.  [email protected]
> *


will do..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2009, 02:44 PM~13657714
> *trade it for a 63 rag lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 22 2009, 03:40 PM~13657666
> *oh maroon no!!!!! i have not seen that lac yet let me know wuz up on that lac
> *


  will do!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2009, 04:43 PM~13657704
> *yes
> *


do you still got it cause mannnnnnn that regal was clean ass shit


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2009, 04:44 PM~13657714
> *trade it for a 63 rag lol
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 22 2009, 04:40 PM~13657668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yo Downy!
not finished need to add another car.....this is just a place holder im gonna upload very soon...probably end up changing this around too.......still need to work on chic alittle.....just so u can see


------coming soon---------
www.maniacoscarclub.com


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i like


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Apr 22 2009, 06:16 PM~13658651
> *ace... carlos??
> *


yea


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

ace...carlos


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 22 2009, 06:17 PM~13658666
> *yea
> *


i pm you


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2009, 04:15 PM~13658645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can always add 2000towncars caddy.. its a clean street car compared to roosters clean street car already on the site... not hating jus a suggestion..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 05:22 PM~13658721
> *you can always add 2000towncars caddy.. its a clean street car compared to roosters clean street car already on the site... not hating jus a suggestion..
> *


im doing one side la one side tx i think


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2009, 04:24 PM~13658745
> *im doing one side la one side tx i think
> *


tx side 2000towncars clean ass caddy.. :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 05:26 PM~13658758
> *tx side 2000towncars clean ass caddy.. :0
> *


im done working 4 today...lol!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2009, 04:27 PM~13658769
> *im done working 4 today...lol!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 05:29 PM~13658797
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 22 2009, 04:33 PM~13658839
> *
> *


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

2+


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 22 2009, 03:32 PM~13657573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all i know is i think someone is banned from that wing spot from now on. ain't sayin' names though. :ugh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 22 2009, 04:22 PM~13658721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da fuck?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2009, 06:41 PM~13660104
> *da fuck?
> 
> *


 :uh: so u sayin the green lac wasnt clean??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who thomas??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2009, 06:51 PM~13660223
> *who thomas??
> *


no ***** deeeezzz nutttttzzzzzz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

here u go sic perfect for the elco
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13660248


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 22 2009, 02:29 PM~13657536
> *AND BOTH YOU BITCHES NEED TO SHUT THA FUCK UP ALREADY.....ALL THIS GOTDAMN MUD SLINGIN YALL GOT GOIN ON IN HERE...... DAMN NEAR 10 PAGES OF HOT BULLSHIT...AND AINT NA-ONE-OF U ****** HIT A SWITCH IN MONTHS.......THIS IS SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR AND I APPROVED THIS MESSAGE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 06:52 PM~13660230
> *no ***** deeeezzz nutttttzzzzzz
> *


typical ****** response


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 06:55 PM~13660257
> *here u go sic perfect for the elco
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13660248
> *


i will when its time.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 22 2009, 07:17 PM~13660542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 20 2009, 04:04 PM~13632256
> *Yup bought a stock car on wheels like everyone else, its my job to make it better than yours. When Im done with it it will be the TOP LAC in all H-TOWN.
> *


naw *****...u haven't seen them all... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 07:22 PM~13660610
> *:uh:  racist!!
> 
> *


just actin like one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2009, 07:34 PM~13660754
> *just actin like one
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im about to have sex...












yeah!!!































:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 22 2009, 04:57 PM~13657854
> *do you still got it cause mannnnnnn that regal was clean ass shit
> *


yes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2009, 08:03 PM~13661096
> *im about to have sex...
> yeah!!!
> :ugh:
> *


masturbating doesnt technically count as sex :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Apr 22 2009, 07:29 PM~13660696
> *naw *****...u haven't seen them all... :biggrin:
> *



Wuz up bro............. I seen your ride looking good, we battling the 93-96 fleetwoods over here.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 08:09 PM~13661178
> *masturbating doesnt technically count as sex  :uh:
> *


i was deep in pussy.. then i came..

nite nite


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Apr 22 2009, 07:29 PM~13660696
> *naw *****...u haven't seen them all... :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 10:41 PM~13661669
> *:0 :0 :0
> *


mr. mechanic, how hard is it to change my 605 box for a rebuilt one?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 08:46 PM~13661742
> *mr. mechanic, how hard is it to change my 605 box for a rebuilt one?
> *


to me its easy........iono bout u.....na but for real tho gear boxes aint shit but like 3 4 bolts....2 hoses and the steering gear shhaft....

ask lonestar for exact pointers cuz i believe he did his on his own.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 08:46 PM~13661742
> *mr. mechanic, how hard is it to change my 605 box for a rebuilt one?
> *


mr slab city homie......who do u know can do them benz lights turn signal things?????n do a good job not no ragedy ass install shit...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13661852
> *mr slab city homie......who do u know can do them benz lights turn signal things?????n do a good job not no ragedy ass install shit...
> *


brain getter(he used to get on here, send him a pm, he might check his email) you can find him at rollin84z.com or go to the slab shop


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this his profile it says he logged on april 15 2009

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=23508


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13661955
> *brain getter(he used to get on here, send him a pm, he might check his email) you can find him at rollin84z.com or go to the slab shop
> *


sounds like there might be real black people there :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 11:09 PM~13662036
> *sounds like there might be real black people there :0 :0
> *


braingetter is white, he used to have a 4 door lac with hydros, he used to have an accuator on the grille so it could lean :0 


that site sucks tho


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 09:13 PM~13662099
> *braingetter is white, he used to have a 4 door lac with hydros, he used to have an accuator on the grille so it could lean  :0
> that site sucks tho
> *


:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 11:21 PM~13662200
> *:ugh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this is the number i got
713-299-9056
he might of changed it tho


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 09:25 PM~13662251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos dat riff raff from gs to gents???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 11:27 PM~13662282
> *whos dat riff raff from gs to gents???
> *


guat iz ju sey?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 11:25 PM~13662251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nothing a wire coat hanger wont fix


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 10:41 PM~13661669
> *:0 :0 :0
> *


you ready???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2009, 11:50 PM~13662596
> *you ready???
> 
> 
> ...


is that A..........?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2009, 09:50 PM~13662596
> *you ready???
> 
> 
> ...


SHOWOFF!!! 




















***** I been ready!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 09:55 PM~13662655
> *is that A..........?
> *


....4door impala....




No.

But it is a 2door coupe......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 11:56 PM~13662660
> *SHOWOFF!!!
> ***** I been ready!!!
> *


so you know how many hog rings went into this install :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2009, 12:04 AM~13662749
> *No.
> 
> But it is a 2door coupe......
> *


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:04 PM~13662752
> *so you know how many hog rings went into this install :biggrin:
> *


Ha....u one hogringing modafucker!!! Lol..


I'm paitently waitin like a kid b4 xmas....:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2009, 12:04 AM~13662749
> *....4door impala....
> No.
> 
> ...


capt'n obvious


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13662833
> *capt'n obvious
> *


Oh...I was jus sayin...knowmsayin...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2009, 10:04 PM~13661113
> *yes
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THATS IT THATS A CLEAN ASS REGAL FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT THINK ITS NOT FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 23 2009, 12:16 AM~13662913
> *YEAH THATS IT THATS A CLEAN ASS REGAL FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT THINK ITS NOT FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD
> *


um... no one said it wasnt :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 23 2009, 12:28 AM~13663057
> *um... no one said it wasnt :ugh:
> *


myabe you should trade Latin for your 6Trey rag :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 12:30 AM~13663083
> *myabe you should trade Latin for your 6Trey rag :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:30 PM~13663083
> *myabe you should trade Latin for your 6Trey rag :cheesy:
> *


Ha...I was waitin for dat to come up lol.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 12:30 AM~13663083
> *myabe you should trade Latin for your 6Trey rag :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: a regal isnt worth as much as a fleetwood coupe, those arent rare


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 22 2009, 11:49 PM~13663275
> *:uh: a regal isnt worth as much as a fleetwood coupe, those arent rare
> *


not as rare as a rusted out 65 4 door huh, o' i spent weekend watching barrett jackson actin ass ***** :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 22 2009, 04:22 PM~13658721
> *you can always add 2000towncars caddy.. its a clean street car compared to roosters clean street car already on the site... not hating jus a suggestion..
> *


 :0 :0 thats wass up nice work


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 23 2009, 01:02 AM~13663915
> *:0  :0 thats wass up nice work
> *


also comming soon 








REPPING LA M GRANDE MANIACOS TO THA FULLEST YA HATERZ KEEP WATCHING :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 08:50 PM~13661799
> *to me its easy........iono bout u.....na but for real tho gear boxes aint shit but like 3 4 bolts....2 hoses and the steering gear shhaft....
> 
> ask lonestar for exact pointers cuz i believe he did his on his own.
> *


i did the first half of it. its a little different on a big block install. not much clearance


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2009, 01:06 AM~13663393
> *not as rare as a rusted out 65 4 door huh, o' i spent weekend watching barrett jackson actin ass *****      :uh:
> *


you dont even know what the fuck we're talking about :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

AHHHHHH!!!!! I HATE WORK!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 12:49 AM~13663275
> *:uh: a regal isnt worth as much as a fleetwood coupe, those arent rare
> *


 :biggrin: Worth more than a 4 door parts car though :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 23 2009, 12:30 AM~13663083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 23 2009, 08:36 AM~13664720
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2009, 08:30 AM~13664687
> *:biggrin:  Worth more than a 4 door parts car though  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: i see regal every day, they are not rare


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2009, 06:50 AM~13664778
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 09:12 AM~13664888
> *:uh:  i see regal every day, they are not rare
> *


Who said they are rare? I see 4 door impalas getting cut up, they aren't rare also.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2009, 02:31 PM~13657556
> *SO..................U HAD SOMETHING BETTER ELSE FOR US TO DO AT 3 IN DA MORNIN????? :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 22 2009, 02:29 PM~13657536
> *AND BOTH YOU BITCHES NEED TO SHUT THA FUCK UP ALREADY.....ALL THIS GOTDAMN MUD SLINGIN YALL GOT GOIN ON IN HERE...... DAMN NEAR 10 PAGES OF HOT BULLSHIT...AND AINT NA-ONE-OF U ****** HIT A SWITCH IN MONTHS.......THIS IS SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR AND I APPROVED THIS MESSAGE
> *


u worry bout wrappn frame on dat buket n stay out grown folks buisness :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13663057
> *um... no one said it wasnt :ugh:
> *


maybe u should stop being a smart ass.. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 23 2009, 07:58 AM~13665186
> *maybe u should stop being a smart ass.. :uh:
> *


Layitlow without smartasses would be no bueno for la raza....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 22 2009, 04:33 PM~13657582
> *YEA GO THA FUCK TO SLEEP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2009, 09:24 AM~13664985
> *Who said they are rare?  I see 4 door impalas getting cut up, they aren't rare also.
> *


*rare* caddy coupes>a rag 63
key word rare


pay attention :twak:

you see that often? i only see it on the internet


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 23 2009, 09:58 AM~13665186
> *maybe u should stop being a smart ass.. :uh:
> *


All up on kool aid and dont even know tha flavor :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 23 2009, 08:58 AM~13665186
> *maybe u should stop being a smart ass.. :uh:
> *



slow down there gang$ta......it's the internetzzzzz all in fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 11:55 AM~13666209
> *rare caddy coupes>a rag 63
> key word rare
> pay attention :twak:
> ...


who is talking about rare caddy coupes and a rag 63? you make no sense youngster.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

deez nuts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 23 2009, 01:47 PM~13667231
> *deez nuts
> *


 :happysad: 




















no **** :nono:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 23 2009, 12:28 AM~13663057
> *um... no one said it wasnt :ugh:
> *


im just sayin but why you askin


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13666566
> *All up on kool aid and dont even know tha flavor :uh:
> *


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 23 2009, 09:50 AM~13665136
> *u worry bout wrappn frame on dat buket n stay out grown folks buisness :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BEEN FIXED HO WHERE THA FUCK U BEEN....SO U SOLD THA LAC....THAT MEANS YOU HAVE NO CAR......NO WHAT THAT MEANS RIGHT........I'LL LET THIS WHITE GUY TELL U......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13666566
> *All up on kool aid and dont even know tha flavor :uh:
> *


I BELIVE ITS "ALL UP IN THE KOOLAID AND DON'T KNOW THE FLAVOR


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 23 2009, 09:50 AM~13665136
> *u worry bout wrappn frame on dat buket n stay out grown folks buisness :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SORRY LIL MAMA EVERYTHING I OWN IS CLEEEEEAAAAANNNNN....NO BUCKETS HERE......... :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2009, 01:19 PM~13668169
> *SORRY LIL MAMA EVERYTHING I OWN IS CLEEEEEAAAAANNNNN....NO BUCKETS HERE......... :nono:
> *


its a clean bucket :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2009, 11:55 AM~13666209
> *rare caddy coupes>a rag 63
> key word rare
> pay attention :twak:
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2009, 03:26 PM~13668732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jammin!! :thumbsup:

i seen them live couple of times. they're awesome. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 23 2009, 04:36 PM~13668826
> *jammin!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> i seen them live couple of times. they're awesome. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 23 2009, 04:13 PM~13668633
> *its a clean bucket :biggrin:
> *


naw ***** u got a clean bucket


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 23 2009, 03:26 PM~13668732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


havent seen them in a while real ass jams there...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 23 2009, 10:34 AM~13666566
> *All up on kool aid and dont even know tha flavor :uh:
> *


 :ugh: last time i heard that weak come back was in 93..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 23 2009, 10:58 AM~13666813
> *slow down there gang$ta......it's the internetzzzzz all in fun!! :biggrin:
> *


let use this weak quote on you..
All up on kool aid and dont even know tha flavor.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2009, 02:50 PM~13668998
> *naw ***** u got a clean bucket
> *


awww!


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 23 2009, 02:59 PM~13669056
> *havent seen them in a while real ass jams there...
> *


X1000 :cheesy: , I BEEN JAMMIN TO THAT WHEN CRUISIN :biggrin: SPECIALLY , FRIJOLERO!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:420: :420: TTT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 23 2009, 02:19 PM~13668169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back when shaving lines in your eyebrows was tight huh? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dis da jam....... he slap that bitch with a chuck taylor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zzmTgdO_A0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*DEEEEZZZZ*


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2009, 08:37 PM~13671219
> *WTF?????????*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 23 2009, 08:39 PM~13671236
> *2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2009, 06:53 PM~13671351
> *WTF?????????
> *


X100000000000000000 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2009, 08:53 PM~13671351
> *WTF?????????
> *


***** SAID MY NUTS AND DICK DRAG THA FLOOR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 23 2009, 06:07 PM~13670929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: ,


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2009, 06:19 PM~13671059
> *dis da jam....... he slap that bitch with a chuck taylor
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zzmTgdO_A0
> *


hell yea.. tried downloadin it last week, but couldnt find it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2009, 09:04 PM~13671458
> ****** SAID MY NUTS AND DICK DRAG THA FLOOR
> *



NUTTSANDDICKDRAGTHEFLOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2009, 07:19 PM~13671598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ..U GOT A LAC NOW??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2009, 09:19 PM~13671598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics of the lac you talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 23 2009, 09:08 PM~13671488
> *:cheesy: ,
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2009, 09:19 PM~13671598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


caught sl'laccin' 



:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i think 14oz is enough..:biggrin:




























"certified southside bucket"


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2009, 10:12 PM~13672242
> *i think 14oz is enough..:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOOKS CLEAN DRIPIN WET


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2009, 09:19 PM~13671598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE BUT IF YOU HAD A LAC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 23 2009, 08:53 PM~13672793
> *THATS LOOKS CLEAN DRIPIN WET
> *


not yet, thats just clear to bury all the flake..gettin wetsanded tommorw. then come the patterns..
candy purple , violet,and colbalt blu


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 23 2009, 10:54 PM~13672807
> *OH THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE BUT IF YOU HAD A LAC
> *


you aint the only one fleetcoupin it homie!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2009, 10:56 PM~13672835
> *not yet, thats just clear to bury all the flake..gettin wetsanded tommorw. then come the patterns..
> candy purple , violet,and colbalt blu
> *


OH THATS GOING TO BE THE SHIT..AND YOU KNOW I LIKE THEM 2 DR CAPRICE'S


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 10:59 PM~13672867
> *you aint the only one fleetcoupin it homie!!
> *


WHO EVER SAID I WAS HUHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 23 2009, 09:01 PM~13672888
> *OH THATS GOING TO BE THE SHIT..AND YOU KNOW I LIKE THEM 2 DR CAPRICE'S
> *


it was for sale..
still is too.. once im done painting it, price will change


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 23 2009, 09:19 PM~13671598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 10:59 PM~13672867
> *you aint the only one fleetcoupin it homie!!
> *


SAY DO YOU STILL GOT THAT DROP TOP CADILLAC


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 11:03 PM~13672917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY FOR SALE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 11:03 PM~13672917
> *
> 
> 
> ...



old pic....or new pic :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 23 2009, 11:03 PM~13672923
> *SAY DO YOU STILL GOT THAT DROP TOP CADILLAC
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2009, 11:02 PM~13672905
> *it was for sale..
> still is too.. once im done painting it, price will change
> *


OH I BET IT WOULD


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 11:05 PM~13672943
> *:werd:
> *


I GUESS THATS A .........NO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 09:03 PM~13672917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 need them chrome ones :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 23 2009, 11:05 PM~13672934
> *THEY FOR SALE
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 23 2009, 11:07 PM~13672970
> *I GUESS THATS A .........NO
> *











*WRONG*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 23 2009, 09:07 PM~13672970
> *I GUESS THATS A .........NO
> *


he traded it for 2 fleetwood coupes....since there rare n all.......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2009, 11:11 PM~13673010
> *need them chrome ones :biggrin:
> *


I need them gold thangs :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 23 2009, 09:03 PM~13672917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now is all dat fuckin necessary???? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2009, 09:02 PM~13672905
> *it was for sale..
> still is too.. once im done painting it, price will change
> *


once ur done price will drop :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Apr 23 2009, 11:11 PM~13673010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no but this is a lowrider forum you know... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Apr 23 2009, 09:22 PM~13673150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh...is dat wat this is..........:|


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 09:22 PM~13673152
> *got these for sale Dave....
> 
> 
> ...


 ok sold pm me the price


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13673209
> *ok sold pm me the price
> *


dave u still got da lac??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2009, 09:30 PM~13673239
> *dave u still got da lac??
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2009, 11:27 PM~13673209
> *ok sold pm me the price
> *


its gonna be alot :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2009, 09:31 PM~13673250
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm...ill take dat as a yes......koo just askin...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 09:34 PM~13673270
> *its gonna be alot :cheesy:
> *


that's ok summer is coming$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2009, 11:35 PM~13673287
> *that's ok summer is coming$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


 :cheesy: sold


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HMMMM.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2009, 12:02 AM~13673571
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 10:08 PM~13673614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats prolly exactly wat i was closing my eyes thinkin of.....:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2009, 12:16 AM~13673691
> *dats prolly exactly wat i was closing my eyes thinkin of.....:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 10:20 PM~13673728
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and i prolly wasnt hungry for a burger at that time..........:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

speaking of rare i seen a buick gsx


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

I saw this on craigslist and wanted to share it with you all since it affects everyone buying a vehicle in Texas... I already signed the petition.  
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1137342856.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 24 2009, 01:31 AM~13674702
> *I saw this on craigslist and wanted to share it with you all since it affects everyone buying a vehicle in Texas... I already signed the petition.
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1137342856.html
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 11:14 PM~13673051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2009, 12:52 AM~13674023
> *speaking of rare i seen a buick GNX*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 24 2009, 02:31 AM~13674702
> *I saw this on craigslist and wanted to share it with you all since it affects everyone buying a vehicle in Texas... I already signed the petition.
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1137342856.html
> *


You just found that out? been like that for several years now. :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2009, 09:03 AM~13675667
> *NEVER HEARD OF IT.......SURE IT DIDT SAY GNX
> *


buick gsx came out around 70-72. highly sought vehicle among muscle car collectors.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2009, 07:03 AM~13675669
> *You just found that out?  been like that for several years now.  :twak:
> *


X2....them hoes tried to tax me 300 somethin to change the title ona parts I bought for 500 bucks cuz the old lady said she wanted the car out of her name.........pshhh....I tricked her ass lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2009, 09:08 AM~13675702
> *X2....them hoes tried to tax me 300 somethin to change the title ona parts I bought for 500 bucks cuz the old lady said she wanted the car out of her name.........pshhh....I tricked her ass lol
> *


you should have just surrendered the plates then it's super cheap to change the name over.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

COST ME 190 TO CHANGE THE TITLE ON THE TOWNCAR :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2009, 09:21 AM~13675778
> *COST ME 190 TO CHANGE THE TITLE ON THE TOWNCAR  :biggrin:
> *


man i could have sworn i saw you riding a bike yesterday afternoon. i rolled back to say what's up but once i got close it was an older slim.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2009, 09:03 AM~13675667
> *NEVER HEARD OF IT.......SURE IT DIDT SAY GNX
> *


im sure it said gsx and it wasn't a grand national


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2009, 09:23 AM~13675793
> *man i could have sworn i saw you riding a bike yesterday afternoon.  i rolled back to say what's up but once i got close it was an older slim.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2009, 09:44 AM~13675957
> *:0
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2009, 07:16 AM~13675742
> *you should have just surrendered the plates then it's super cheap to change the name over.
> *


Dats how I tricked em...told em ill be right back with the plates.....lady was already comfortable since she had signed all da paperwork already so she just trusted me to come back n giv em da plates......sike!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2009, 10:21 AM~13676302
> *Dats how I tricked em...told em ill be right back with the plates.....lady was already comfortable since she had signed all da paperwork already so she just trusted me to come back n giv em da plates......sike!!!
> *


today might be the day liv4lacs child is born.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 24 2009, 08:03 AM~13675667
> *NEVER HEARD OF IT.......SURE IT DIDT SAY GNX
> *



*BUICK GSX*
GSX / GSX Stage1 was the optional high performance package available on the GS 455 starting in 1970. It was only available with the standard big block 455 engine or the optional Stage1 engine the first year. It was not a very popular model and only 678 GSX'S were produced in 1970, of those 400 were ordered with the Stage1 option. GSX or any GS Stage-1 performance is comparable to that of the 'Hemi' 'Cuda with a much more luxurious car. This is partly due to the light weight of the 455 which is roughly 150 lb (68 kg) less than the Chevrolet 454. Quarter mile times in the 13.30s were reported in numerous magazines in 1970. Production dropped in 1971 to 124 total, and 44 in 1972. These numbers include the available for 1972 350-4 bbl option, the standard 455, and the Stage 1 engines. The Buick 455 Big block V8 with stage one heads produces between 350-370 hp and 510 ft·lbf (690 N·m). of torque.

In 1970, the GSX option was available in only two colors, Saturn Yellow and Apollo White (in 1971 and 1972 other colors were available for the GSX). All GSXs had the distinctive full body length black stripe that crossed over the rear spoiler and was outlined in red pin stripes. A large area of the hood was also black with a hood mounted tachometer (Buick engineers disliked the hood tachometer because it was a Pontiac part) and black front spoiler. Also standard equipment were black bucket seats, floor shifter, wide oval tires, quick ratio steering and anti-sway bars. Some other options were automatic transmission or four speed manual.

After 1970, the GSX became an option that was available on any Gran Sport. Many GSXs survive to this day and can be seen at the Buick Gran Sport Nationals held annually in Bowling Green, KY in the middle of May along with many other examples of '60s, '70s and '80s Buick performance models.

The GSX and big-block V8 were dropped after 1974. In 1974, the GSX consisted of a trim package on Buick's small, X-bodied Apollo.


*BUICK GNX*

For the final year, 1987, Buick introduced the GNX at $29,000. Produced by McLaren/ASC, Buick underrated the GNX at 276 hp (206 kW) and a very substantial 360 lb·ft (488 N·m) of torque.[1] This was created so as to be "Grand National to end all Grand Nationals," as the next model year converted the chassis to front-wheel drive, which Buick engineers admitted would not be able to put down that much power[citation needed]. Changes made included a special Garrett turbocharger with a ceramic-impeller blowing through a more efficient intercooler and a "CERMATEL (Ceramic/Aluminum) coated" pipe connecting the intercooler to the engine. A GNX specific EEPROM, low-restriction exhaust with dual mufflers, reprogrammed Turbo Hydramatic 200-4R transmission with a custom torque converter and transmission cooler, and unique differential cover/panhard bar included more of the performance modifications. Exterior styling changes include vents located on each front fender, 16 inch black mesh style wheels with VR-speed rated tires, and deletion of the hood and fender emblems. The interior changes of the GNX included a serial number on the dash plaque and a revised instrument cluster providing analog Stewart-Warner gauges, including an analog turbo boost gauge. The GNX was claimed as the fastest production sedan ever built at that time.[citation needed] GNX #001 is currently owned by Buick and sometimes makes appearances at car shows around the US. The GNX had a ladder bar that ran from the mid-section of the car to the rear axle, so as to increase traction. This is also the reason why a GNX will actually lift the rear end up when the car is about to launch heavily.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

yes !!!



word nerd strikes again! :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2009, 07:23 AM~13675793
> *man i could have sworn i saw you riding a bike yesterday afternoon.  i rolled back to say what's up but once i got close it was an older slim.
> 
> 
> ...


did he pedal hop it on the back fender


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 24 2009, 11:27 AM~13676941
> *did he pedal hop it on the back fender
> *


3 WHEELED with a k-swiss in the air.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:35 AM~13676475
> *today might be the day liv4lacs child is born.
> *


I no...fucker text me n told me....he was pose to be workin on my car :angry: but oh well....



Told em just not to look in between da legs while she's in labor.....could scarr em for life!!! Lol


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 11:14 PM~13673051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i guess i was wrong mannnnnnnnnnnnn thats nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they see me rollin' they hattin'


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2009, 12:19 PM~13677437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2009, 12:19 PM~13677437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint no body hatein on the caprice


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 10:59 PM~13672867
> *you aint the only one fleetcoupin it homie!!
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 24 2009, 10:25 AM~13677494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any update pics??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 09:14 PM~13673051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ..looks good with all gold


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2009, 09:35 AM~13676475
> *today might be the day liv4lacs child is born.
> *


really!?!? aw..! thats awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2009, 11:19 AM~13677437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

has anyone bought anything off of propertyroom.com.
online police auctions. good shit :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1138109943.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2009, 12:48 PM~13677776
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1138109943.html
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+Apr 24 2009, 11:25 AM~13677494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good price


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"haha"


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

need prayers for my baby girl her cancer has came back she started chemo wed nigth


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 24 2009, 01:52 PM~13678408
> *need prayers for my baby girl her cancer has came back she started chemo wed nigth
> *


Will do.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

her names is emilia sosa she will be 3 on july it almost a year ago when she got diagnose the first time we are at the texas children hospital


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 24 2009, 12:52 PM~13678408
> *need prayers for my baby girl her cancer has came back she started chemo wed nigth
> *


so sorry to hear that. i hope and pray she pulls through it.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2009, 01:54 PM~13678433
> *Will do.
> *


thanxs


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2009, 02:03 PM~13678549
> *so sorry to hear that. i hope and pray she pulls through it.
> *


thanxs am going to post a link for her care page later on


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 24 2009, 12:25 PM~13677494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that' my baby :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2009, 12:31 PM~13677555
> *really!?!? aw..! thats awesome! :cheesy:
> *


yep, he's a dad as of 1:28pm :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 24 2009, 01:52 PM~13678408
> *need prayers for my baby girl her cancer has came back she started chemo wed nigth
> *



man, bro thats real hard to hear  

prayers on the way....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 24 2009, 02:00 PM~13679182
> *yep, he's a dad as of 1:28pm  :thumbsup:
> *


boy or girl?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 23 2009, 11:14 PM~13673051
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 24 2009, 12:25 PM~13677494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A LAC?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2009, 03:07 PM~13679268
> *boy or girl?
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 24 2009, 12:28 PM~13677529
> *any update pics??
> *


not until its completly done


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 24 2009, 03:15 PM~13679350
> *IS THAT A LAC?
> *


 :biggrin: 2 door fleetwood


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 24 2009, 01:52 PM~13678408
> *need prayers for my baby girl her cancer has came back she started chemo wed nigth
> *


you got our prayers


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 24 2009, 11:58 AM~13678492
> *her names is emilia sosa she will be 3 on july it almost a year ago when she got diagnose the first time we are at the texas children hospital
> *


We will include her in the prayers homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 24 2009, 03:31 PM~13679486
> *:biggrin: 2 door fleetwood
> *


NO SHIT SO I GUESS YOU TAKING IT OUT THIS SUNDAY


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUT IT DO GALLO


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 24 2009, 04:11 PM~13679816
> *NO SHIT SO I GUESS YOU TAKING IT OUT THIS SUNDAY
> *


:nono: not ready.its not gonna be taken out till its 100% ready


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 24 2009, 01:31 PM~13679492
> *you got our prayers
> *


X2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I see you. :scrutinize: Get the cady fixed yet?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 24 2009, 04:26 PM~13679959
> *:nono: not ready.its not gonna be taken out till its 100% ready
> *


oh ok


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 24 2009, 11:52 AM~13678408
> *need prayers for my baby girl her cancer has came back she started chemo wed nigth
> *



Will do homie, holla at me if you need anything. :angel:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 24 2009, 04:51 PM~13680209
> *I see you.  :scrutinize:  Get the cady fixed yet?
> *


na, just got radiator today. still gotta order the pump & manifold.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 24 2009, 01:52 PM~13678408
> *need prayers for my baby girl her cancer has came back she started chemo wed nigth
> *


Sorry to hear Marcello..... Ill keep her im my prayers! Keep the faith and she will pull though fine!!! :angel:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2009, 10:10 PM~13682610
> *Sorry to hear Marcello..... Ill keep her im my prayers! Keep the faith and she will pull though fine!!! :angel:
> *



lil man must catchin zzzzzz

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 24 2009, 03:07 PM~13679268
> *boy or girl?
> *


8lb 10oz
Baby boy....... :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 24 2009, 10:12 PM~13682629
> *lil man must catchin zzzzzz
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Im home, cant wait to see him in the morning :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thanxs every body for your prayers 

conrats on the baby boy liv4lacs welcome to father hood


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ROCKETS BITCHES!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ROCKETS BITCHES!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Apr 24 2009, 11:10 PM~13683087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL DAY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13683169
> *ROCKETS BITCHES!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 24 2009, 11:52 AM~13678408
> *need prayers for my baby girl her cancer has came back she started chemo wed nigth
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13683169
> *ROCKETS BITCHES!!
> *


who gives a fuck they gona lose in the end,. DO YOU WANT TO BET AGAIN YOU HAVENT PAID FROM LAST TIME


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 23 2009, 04:12 PM~13669186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you selll the blue one yet?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2009, 08:00 AM~13685426
> *who gives a fuck they gona lose in the end,. DO YOU WANT TO BET AGAIN YOU HAVENT PAID FROM LAST TIME
> *


stfu.......bitch dats y u aint get paid.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the cadillac sold. now its time to get down to bidness.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2009, 02:18 PM~13687294
> *the cadillac sold. now its time to get down to bidness.
> 
> 
> ...


wardo???


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 25 2009, 10:22 AM~13685519
> *
> you selll the blue one yet?
> *


naw gonna keep it and give it a makeover


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 24 2009, 08:27 PM~13681803
> *na, just got radiator today. still gotta order the pump & manifold.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

maaaaayyyyyyneeeeee


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

hol up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 25 2009, 07:44 PM~13689055
> *hol up
> *


SI WUEY :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 25 2009, 07:00 PM~13688044
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2009, 04:18 PM~13687294
> *the cadillac sold. now its time to get down to bidness.
> 
> 
> ...


why do i have a feeling there a hopper coming out soon?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 26 2009, 12:35 AM~13690701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


today :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2009, 12:27 AM~13691134
> *why do i have a feeling there a hopper coming out soon?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

95-96 impala ss (looked like real deal) for sale on lawndale by that mojo bar by railroad tracks. if anybody interested.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2009, 09:18 PM~13682680
> *8lb 10oz
> Baby boy....... :cheesy:    :cheesy:
> *


That's awesome!! Congrats B!! What yal name him?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Apr 26 2009, 12:38 PM~13693617
> *That's awesome!! Congrats B!! What yal name him?
> *


typical white name......:uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Apr 26 2009, 12:35 AM~13690701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TURN OUT FOR A FREE CAR SHOW


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2009, 12:27 PM~13693558
> *95-96 impala ss (looked like real deal) for sale on lawndale by that mojo bar  by railroad tracks.  if anybody interested.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 26 2009, 02:55 PM~13694022
> *:roflmao:
> *


i'm expert on fake impala's :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2009, 04:27 PM~13694144
> *i'm expert on fake impala's    :biggrin:
> *


is that why you said "looked like real deal" instead of it is the real deal :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 26 2009, 01:51 PM~13694003
> *GOOD TURN OUT FOR A FREE CAR SHOW
> *


GOOD SHOW  








:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2009, 06:06 PM~13694802
> *GOOD SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


from these pics,it looks like they had better cars than the hlc picnic, should've went


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2009, 04:18 PM~13687294
> *the cadillac sold. now its time to get down to bidness.
> 
> 
> ...


nice frame, did u reinforce it?  seen it at last minute it bad!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is that 2000s new caddy?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2009, 06:09 PM~13694832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

switches4life....fk u writting, A BOOK OH QUE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 26 2009, 06:14 PM~13694857
> *nice frame, did u reinforce it?   seen it at last minute it bad!!!! :biggrin:
> *


from all the cars i've heard of coming out from individuals houston, it seems like they're trying shit on every one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 26 2009, 04:14 PM~13694857
> *nice frame, did u reinforce it?   seen it at last minute it bad!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats not my frame.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2009, 04:29 PM~13694532
> *is that why you said "looked like real deal" instead of it is the real deal :uh:
> *


naw, its cause i didn't get a close up look at it. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2009, 05:24 PM~13694945
> *from all the cars i've heard of coming out from individuals houston, it seems like they're trying shit on every one
> *


maayne. if you spent as much time working on your 4 door rust bucket, as you do spying on what everybody else is doing... you'd probably have it finished already


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i chipped out at 12 in..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2009, 07:05 PM~13695315
> *maayne. if you spent as much time working on your 4 door rust bucket, as you do spying on what everybody else is doing...    you'd probably have it finished already
> *


spying what the fuck. cant you fucken read? stop worrying about my car and work on yours, its been in the shop for about half a year :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2009, 06:09 PM~13695348
> *spying what the fuck. cant you fucken read? stop worrying about my car and work on yours, its been in the shop for about half a year  :uh:
> *


you one keeping count think my point is made


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2009, 07:11 PM~13695368
> *you one keeping count    think my point is made
> *


i dont have to keep count when you fucken have a topic about it :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2009, 05:07 PM~13695330
> *
> i chipped out at 12 in..
> *


yo bad


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

location? firmelows 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Apr 26 2009, 05:14 PM~13695402
> *yo bad
> *


i know.. :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one parting out a 69-72 impala/caprice?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2009, 04:09 PM~13694832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*********** THE HLC WILL BE HOSTING A CHILL SPOT ON SUNDAY MAY 17TH FROM 1PM-6PM @ PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET. WE HAVE PERMISSION TO CHILL ON THE FRONT SECTION OF THE LOT. SPENCER ENTRANCE.*******
EVERYONE WECLOME....MIGHT EVEN DO A HOP!!! MORE DETAILS COMING SOON*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 26 2009, 06:15 PM~13695875
> *********** THE HLC WILL BE HOSTING A CHILL SPOT ON SUNDAY MAY 17TH FROM 1PM-6PM @ PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET. WE HAVE HAVE PERMISSION TO CHILL ON THE  FRONT SECTION OF THE LOT. SPENCER ENTRANCE.*******
> EVERYONE WECLOME....MIGHT EVEN DO A HOP!!!  MORE DETAILS COMING SOON
> *



I see the HLC making POWER MOVES. Didnt we talk about that at the show, about a chill spot? POWER MOVES...........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2009, 06:56 PM~13695243
> *thats not my frame.
> *


OH!!!! :biggrin: ITS STILL A NICE FRAME!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2009, 07:07 PM~13695330
> *
> i chipped out at 12 in..
> *


U WAS DOING GOOD LAST WEEK!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2009, 05:45 PM~13695623
> *any one parting out a 69-72 impala/caprice?
> *


tooo easy but............................................................................................................................






















































DEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NNNNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 26 2009, 06:18 PM~13695897
> *I see the HLC making POWER MOVES. Didnt we talk about that at the show, about a chill spot? POWER MOVES...........
> *


  .. WE JUST TRYING TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING...WE HAVE NOTHING GOING ON IN MAY OR JUNE IN HTOWN.... WE EVEN SETTING A DATE TO HIT UP MACGREGOR PARK...AND PLANNING A CRUISE ASWELL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 26 2009, 06:35 PM~13696072
> * .. WE JUST TRYING TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING...WE HAVE NOTHING GOING ON IN MAY OR JUNE IN HTOWN.... WE EVEN SETTING A DATE TO HIT UP MACGREGOR PARK...AND PLANNING A CRUISE ASWELL
> *


may kentucky, june tulsa :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 26 2009, 06:35 PM~13696072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I met your people today from NEW ORLEANS they good people


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 26 2009, 06:35 PM~13696072
> * .. WE JUST TRYING TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING...WE HAVE NOTHING GOING ON IN MAY OR JUNE IN HTOWN.... WE EVEN SETTING A DATE TO HIT UP MACGREGOR PARK...AND PLANNING A CRUISE ASWELL
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 26 2009, 06:41 PM~13696140
> *POWER MOVES........    I will be there.
> I met your people today from NEW ORLEANS they good people
> *


i was there just for a little bit


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2009, 06:44 PM~13696172
> *i was there just for a little bit
> *



I mist you, I went to CVS to get some cold water it was HOT than a [email protected]!#*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 26 2009, 08:15 PM~13695875
> *********** THE HLC WILL BE HOSTING A CHILL SPOT ON SUNDAY MAY 17TH FROM 1PM-6PM @ PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET. WE HAVE HAVE PERMISSION TO CHILL ON THE  FRONT SECTION OF THE LOT. SPENCER ENTRANCE.*******
> EVERYONE WECLOME....MIGHT EVEN DO A HOP!!!  MORE DETAILS COMING SOON
> *


OH THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 26 2009, 06:47 PM~13696209
> *I mist you, I went to CVS to get some cold water it was HOT than a [email protected]!#*
> *


not good weather for hangover


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2009, 06:09 PM~13694832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2009, 06:51 PM~13696249
> *not good weather for hangover
> *



They had MENUDO,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 26 2009, 08:21 PM~13695936
> *tooo easy but............................................................................................................................
> DEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NNNNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


obviously you dont get it, you only say that when some one uses the 3 letter word that begins with a "w", end with an "0" and has an " h"in the middle


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Apr 26 2009, 07:47 PM~13696209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch, you had hangover? you didn't even drink that much. i had about 3 pitchers and 1 patron shot. was actually sober on way home


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2009, 07:03 PM~13696384
> *:0      :scrutinize:
> bitch, you had hangover? you didn't even drink that much.  i had about 3 pitchers and 1 patron shot.  was actually sober on way home
> *


yea i duno what happen. u got a little more storage space than me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2009, 08:07 PM~13696425
> *yea i duno what happen.  u got a little more storage space than me
> *


obviously 


like how i had hoez flashin titties at me? (and yes, real females this time.not a tranny)


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2009, 07:07 PM~13696425
> *yea i duno what happen.  u got a little more storage space than me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 26 2009, 06:35 PM~13696072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: ooooooooooooookk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2009, 07:08 PM~13696437
> *obviously
> like how i had hoez flashin titties at me? (and yes, real females this time.not a tranny)
> *


blow up dolls in the car dont count


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 26 2009, 09:11 PM~13696476
> *thats wass up goofy *MANICOS WILL BE THERE FO SHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> :uh:  :uh: ooooooooooooookk
> [/b]


new club?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2009, 07:12 PM~13696495
> *new club?
> *


dezzzzz nutsss :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2009, 08:12 PM~13696486
> *blow up dolls in the car dont count
> *


says you


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2009, 05:07 PM~13695330
> *
> i chipped out at 12 in..
> *


WE ALL DID , :angry: , but we keep trying


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 26 2009, 06:15 PM~13695875
> *********** THE HLC WILL BE HOSTING A CHILL SPOT ON SUNDAY MAY 17TH FROM 1PM-6PM @ PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET. WE HAVE HAVE PERMISSION TO CHILL ON THE  FRONT SECTION OF THE LOT. SPENCER ENTRANCE.*******
> EVERYONE WECLOME....MIGHT EVEN DO A HOP!!!  MORE DETAILS COMING SOON
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2009, 07:25 PM~13696663
> *WE ALL DID ,  :angry: ,  but we keep trying
> *


que onda compa ya supe THAT YOU BROKE EM OFF OTRA VEZ :0 :0 SORRY WEY NO FUIMOS pA sAN ANTO A FIESTA ON THE MARKEt UNA PEDA CABRONA :biggrin:ANDO ASI :420: :420: AHORITA


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 26 2009, 07:11 PM~13696476
> *thats wass up goofy MANIACOS WILL BE THERE FO SHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> :uh:  :uh: ooooooooooooookk
> *


INDEED HOMIE...HOW WAS FIESTA??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 26 2009, 07:32 PM~13696753
> *INDEED HOMIE...HOW WAS FIESTA??
> *


maynneeee creazy too much fun :biggrin: was chillen with two of your fellow members cool kats :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 26 2009, 07:33 PM~13696770
> *maynneeee creazy too much fun  :biggrin: was chillen with  two of your fellow members cool kats  :cheesy:
> *


OLDSKOOL AND JOE??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 26 2009, 07:34 PM~13696787
> *OLDSKOOL AND JOE??
> *


and ham :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 26 2009, 07:27 PM~13696694
> *que onda compa ya supe THAT YOU BROKE EM OFF OTRA VEZ  :0  :0 SORRY WEY NO FUIMOS pA sAN ANTO A FIESTA ON THE MARKEt UNA PEDA CABRONA  :biggrin:ANDO ASI  :420:  :420: AHORITA
> *


 :0 LOL, i know ustedes puro party  , car didnt work too good, im always trying sumthing diferent, sometimes it works and somtimes it doesnt, like today, but still got lots of props from everyone


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 26 2009, 04:17 PM~13694876
> *switches4life....fk u writting, A BOOK OH QUE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2009, 07:35 PM~13696797
> *:0 LOL, i know ustedes puro party  , car didnt work too good, im always trying sumthing diferent, sometimes it works and somtimes it doesnt, like today, but still got lots of props from everyone
> *


eso es todo al cien pa delante keep ity up > >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>GO BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIILER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 26 2009, 07:37 PM~13696824
> *eso es todo al cien pa delante keep ity up > >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>GO  BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIIILER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: i think yall still drunk :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2009, 07:40 PM~13696857
> *:0  :roflmao: i think yall still drunk :no:
> *


NAH JUST REALLY TIRED DIDNT GET MUCH SLEEP :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU SHOULD COME WITH NEXT YEAR PURO TEJANO BANDS :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 26 2009, 07:43 PM~13696892
> *NAH JUST REALLY TIRED DIDNT GET MUCH SLEEP  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU SHOULD COME WITH NEXT YEAR PURO TEJANO BANDS  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 26 2009, 08:43 PM~13696892
> *NAH JUST REALLY TIRED DIDNT GET MUCH SLEEP  :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU SHOULD COME WITH NEXT YEAR PURO TEJANO BANDS  :cheesy:
> *


mojo shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 26 2009, 06:20 PM~13695919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2009, 08:09 PM~13697202
> *didnt charge batts,and blew a noid..
> :angry:
> *


dnt trip, u hop that car 24/7, sum is gona give out , a noid isnt too bad


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2009, 10:09 PM~13697202
> *didnt charge batts,and blew a noid..
> :angry:
> *


  SHIT HAPPENS HOMIE!!!! ALL WE CAN DO IS KEEP ON TRYING...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2009, 08:16 PM~13697288
> *dnt trip, u hop that car 24/7, sum is gona give out , a noid isnt too bad
> *


true. i could of took 3rd.. i wanted to hop it one last time..
fuck it, next 3 weeks gone be fun.. im a pull some late nighters and get it done quick..

im thinking about painting it flaked out red.. or just a shiny black..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 26 2009, 08:22 PM~13697386
> * SHIT HAPPENS HOMIE!!!! ALL WE CAN DO IS KEEP ON TRYING...
> *


my goal for this car is 30-35..
but boiler says 40... so we shall see..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2009, 01:27 AM~13691134
> *why do i have a feeling there a hopper coming out soon?
> *


well u got the wrong feeling.......street car lil *****......if ya do it right the first time u wont have to redo it later


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 26 2009, 10:43 PM~13697647
> *well u got the wrong feeling.......street car lil *****......if ya do it right the first time u wont have to redo it later
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2009, 10:24 PM~13697407
> *my goal for this car is 30-35..
> but boiler says 40... so we shall see..
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say homie's.....i need some 90 fleetwood panels, and front bumper moldings....hit me up if you have any for sale......got jacked for mine friday night..... :angry:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ROCKETS ONE MO AGAIN BITCHES!!!! :biggrin:





AND LONE STAR.....FUK U QUIT HATTIN!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 26 2009, 11:38 PM~13698323
> *say homie's.....i need some 90 fleetwood panels, and front bumper moldings....hit me up if you have any for sale......got jacked for mine friday night..... :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 26 2009, 11:02 PM~13698637
> *:scrutinize:
> *



ju gotte some?? i need em homie.....get at me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

THE ROOF
























FROM THE BACK


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2009, 09:34 PM~13696789
> *in stock and on sale
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 26 2009, 02:47 PM~13693987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fk yea! Good game. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 26 2009, 11:36 PM~13699491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if rockets make it to the 2nd round u gon hear about tmac commiton suicide lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 27 2009, 07:30 AM~13700496
> *Quit being nosey...
> if rockets make it to the 2nd round u gon hear about tmac commiton suicide lol
> *


 :uh: what a dumbass. i posted it here so people see that is for sale :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 27 2009, 05:34 AM~13700502
> *:uh:  what a dumbass. i posted it here so people see that is for sale :twak:
> *


:uh: stfu.........y u wana buy it???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 27 2009, 08:38 AM~13700719
> *:uh: stfu.........y u wana buy it???
> *


 :uh: you goinna give me money? i wouldn't mind owning some of that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 27 2009, 09:09 AM~13700846
> *:uh:  you goinna give me money? i wouldn't mind owning some of that
> *


que onda buey, got another fool this past week. flipped the $250 cragars since i didn't like the way they looked on my '78 malibu for $500.00 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:22 AM~13700923
> *que onda buey, got another fool this past week.  flipped the $250 cragars since i didn't like the way they looked on my '78 malibu for $500.00  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you should of kept them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 27 2009, 09:26 AM~13700954
> *you should of kept them
> *


nah.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:27 AM~13700963
> *nah.
> *


any pics of the malibu with them on?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 27 2009, 06:30 AM~13700496
> *if rockets make it to the 2nd round u gon hear about tmac commiton suicide lol
> *


no shit! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 27 2009, 09:29 AM~13700971
> *any pics of the malibu with them on?
> *


didn't take any.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 27 2009, 12:28 AM~13698891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 27 2009, 07:09 AM~13700846
> *:uh:  you goinna give me money? i wouldn't mind owning some of that
> *


Start a fundraiser... :cheesy: and well both be able to own some of dat


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

if anyone has this for sale or where can i get one pm me please or call me 8322138219..i lost mine coming home from car show..plus the clips aswell.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2009, 11:08 AM~13702430
> *if anyone has this for sale or where can i get one pm me please or call me 8322138219..i lost mine coming home from car show..plus the clips aswell.. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13703402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea... gunna gave my hooptie ready


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 26 2009, 07:35 PM~13696796
> *and ham  :biggrin:
> *


Fo sho!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13703402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there. I had a blast last year.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i got this pioneer deh-9800bt $200 its for sale..... but it aint fo sale


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wuzup rabbit


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13703402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 27 2009, 01:14 PM~13704510
> *i got this pioneer deh-9800bt $200 its for sale..... but it aint fo sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much i want it for the truck.....ill hook u up with u know who....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 24 2009, 10:18 PM~13682680
> *8lb 10oz
> Baby boy....... :cheesy:    :cheesy:
> *


Congrats B~Loco and Chelly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 04:09 PM~13705118
> *how much i want it for the truck.....ill hook u up with u know who....
> *


200.....***** :uh: got enough fat bitches dont need no mo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 27 2009, 02:24 PM~13705290
> *200.....***** :uh: got enough fat bitches dont need no mo
> *


she aint fat, shes fluffy....and cute...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 05:42 PM~13706179
> *she aint fat, shes fluffy....and cute...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 03:42 PM~13706179
> *she aint fat, shes fluffy....and cute...
> *


Don't know y he trippin...fat hoes are his weakness.....


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

fucked up....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

+1


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13703402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 03:42 PM~13706179
> *she aint fat, shes fluffy....and cute...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 27 2009, 05:00 PM~13706383
> *Don't know y he trippin...fat hoes are his weakness.....
> *


white ones too just gotta mention 2 words..


*Olive Garden* 

nuff said


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 04:42 PM~13706179
> *she aint fat, shes fluffy....and cute...
> *


next time you wanna come pay me rent for that pile of rust you left in my back yard.. don't come to my job. security almost took you out. they still on code yellow. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 27 2009, 11:37 AM~13703463
> *Fo sho!
> 
> *


location? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

more rain :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2009, 05:10 PM~13707053
> *more rain :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 10:31 AM~13702742
> *:uh:
> *


what ass wipe?? :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 27 2009, 06:01 PM~13707551
> *what ass wipe?? :angry:
> *


so much tension in this topic......:ugh:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13703402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:01 PM~13706940
> *next time you wanna come pay me rent for that pile of rust you left in my back yard..    don't come to my job.    security almost took you out.  they still on code yellow.      :uh:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2009, 05:10 PM~13707053
> *more rain :uh:
> *


tell me about it.. my shit flooded out again.. pushed that bitch into sonics parking lot and left it there.. :angry: 

had to walk home in curb + water.. stop at oriellys on my walk and got a distributor module, :biggrin: cause im pretty sure it shorted out..

ill go in middle of the night and fix it.. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 27 2009, 07:01 PM~13707551
> *what ass wipe?? :angry:
> *


its a LUXURY car.. try to race with it and thats when parts come flying off. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

missing parts 09'


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:12 PM~13708458
> *its a LUXURY car..      try to race with it and thats when parts come flying off.  :uh:
> *


i was going 65..it was windy yestarday..going over beltway 8 bridge is were i think i lost it.. :angry:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:13 PM~13708485
> *missing parts  09'
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2009, 08:14 PM~13708501
> *i was going 65..it was windy yestarday..going over beltway 8 bridge is were i think i lost it.. :angry:
> *


go look for it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:15 PM~13708524
> *go look for it    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2009, 06:59 PM~13708249
> *tell me about it.. my shit flooded out again.. pushed that bitch into sonics parking lot and left it there.. :angry:
> 
> had to walk home in curb + water.. stop at oriellys on my walk and got a distributor module, :biggrin:  cause im pretty sure it shorted out..
> ...


 :no: :no: , juz make sure nobody walking with red pumps on their hands


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 08:22 PM~13708652
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:thinkin: fajita flava wings 



:wow:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 06:11 PM~13707067
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 27 2009, 07:35 PM~13708902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i alwayz stop there before i go to san antonio


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll fools know KFC giving away samples of new grilled chicken right? fk'rs said limit 1. 


and yeah.. i was in line with buncha blk people. go figure :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2009, 07:23 PM~13708671
> *:no:  :no: , juz make sure nobody walking with red pumps on their  hands
> *


that would suck.. naw its right down the street.. think im a go drive over there right now, and see if i can get it started..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2009, 08:59 PM~13708249
> *tell me about it.. my shit flooded out again.. pushed that bitch into sonics parking lot and left it there.. :angry:
> 
> had to walk home in curb + water.. stop at oriellys on my walk and got a distributor module, :biggrin:  cause im pretty sure it shorted out..
> ...


KINGOFTHESREETS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 27 2009, 07:40 PM~13708971
> *KINGOFTHESREETS
> *


go buy a dicktionary


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13708971
> *KINGOFTHESREETS
> *


if thats what kingofthestreets means, he can keep that title.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 27 2009, 07:35 PM~13708902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


location? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and we didnt stop fo my shirt :tears: :tears: :tears: :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 27 2009, 07:40 PM~13708971
> *KINGOFTHESREETS
> *


 KNOMSAYN :yes: :yes:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 08:42 PM~13709005
> *location?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and we didnt stop fo my shirt :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


location? i know what happened tour shirt? dat gurl was on a mission to get laid!!!! lol u can use that for ur new avitar


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:41 PM~13708994
> *if thats what kingofthestreets means, he can keep that title.
> *


u king of the jackstands and wings :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 09:41 PM~13708992
> *go buy a dicktionary
> *


WHAT FOR WHEN I GOT SUCKAS LIKE YOU TO TELL ME WHEN SUMTHIN IS SPELLED WRONG


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 27 2009, 07:44 PM~13709031
> *location? i know what happened tour shirt? dat gurl was on a mission to get laid!!!! lol u can use that for ur new avitar
> *











  :420: :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2009, 08:46 PM~13709074
> *u king of the jackstands and wings :biggrin:
> *


don't forget drunken karaoke 


speaking of that.. i know 1 foo that needs to stay away from patron shots and admit he can't handle em. aint sayin' names though cause i aint no snitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:48 PM~13709102
> *don't forget drunken karaoke
> speaking of that..  i know 1 foo that needs to stay away from patron shots and admit he can't handle em.  aint sayin' names though cause i aint no snitch
> *


foo, if i sucked down 19 wings like you i could drink just as many shots as you, with less storage space :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 08:50 PM~13709128
> *foo, if i sucked down 19 wings like you i could drink just as many shots as you, with less storage space  :uh:
> *


see there.. i didn't even say names..but you gave yourself away. :uh: 

and i only ate about 12 of em. someone else ate a few..and rest i left on the plate in your custody and they went missing!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 27 2009, 07:44 PM~13709031
> *location? i know what happened tour shirt? dat gurl was on a mission to get laid!!!! lol u can use that for ur new avitar
> *


location? 








and u disrespected prickles by letting one go when she was in the room :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf: she was like whos touching me ? than she was like ewww what was that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 09:50 PM~13709128
> *foo, if i sucked down 19 wings like you i could drink just as many shots as you, with less storage space  :uh:
> *


WHOA THERE LIL MAMA :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:48 PM~13709102
> *don't forget drunken karaoke
> speaking of that..  i know 1 foo that needs to stay away from patron shots and admit he can't handle em.  aint sayin' names though cause i aint no snitch
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 27 2009, 07:51 PM~13709154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 08:54 PM~13709217
> *ok
> 
> 
> *


cash discount namsayin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:55 PM~13709237
> *cash discount namsayin'
> *


o girl was asking about you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 27 2009, 08:53 PM~13709193
> *WHOA THERE LIL MAMA :0
> *


shoulda came thru


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 08:51 PM~13709157
> *location?
> 
> 
> ...


what????


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 08:56 PM~13709255
> *o girl was asking about you.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 08:56 PM~13709255
> *o girl was asking about you.
> *


figured she would


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 07:59 PM~13709307
> *figured she would
> *


she was asking why the fuck i invited you :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2009, 09:00 PM~13709318
> *she was asking why the fuck i invited you  :biggrin:
> *


people get asked that alot about me huh? 


and did you tell the heffa thats my spot? i'm like norm on cheers in that bitch!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 27 2009, 07:58 PM~13709283
> *what????
> *


act like dont know fool :twak: :twak: :twak: i just member werd noises :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 09:04 PM~13709369
> *act like dont know fool  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: i just member werd noises  :0  :biggrin:
> *


man.....damm hotel room was haunted lol!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 01:31 PM~13703402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 27 2009, 08:05 PM~13709402
> *
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 27 2009, 08:05 PM~13709391
> *man.....damm hotel room was haunted lol!
> *


how bout u and your damm navigation system :twak: :twak: :twak: never again fool events cordinator looking ass :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 27 2009, 09:05 PM~13709402
> *
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2009, 09:08 PM~13709442
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 09:08 PM~13709449
> *how bout u and your damm navigation system  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: never again fool events cordinator looking ass  :0
> *


lol dont hate nikka....l.i.l.b.p. in action......2hrs mayne.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Apr 27 2009, 08:05 PM~13709402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 09:13 PM~13709559
> *:h5:
> *


Que onda Homie?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Apr 27 2009, 08:12 PM~13709545
> *lol dont hate nikka....l.i.l.b.p. in action......2hrs mayne.....
> *











:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 27 2009, 08:14 PM~13709582
> *Que onda Homie?
> *


que onda saulito como handa todo


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 09:19 PM~13709669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Que es eso?


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 09:19 PM~13709669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 09:20 PM~13709683
> *que onda saulito como handa todo
> *


Aqui tranquilon Homito...  Y tu?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Apr 27 2009, 08:20 PM~13709688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAMBIEN COTORREANDO LA RAZA


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 PM~13709442
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


deja algo wuey oh or im gonna have to build a new bridge!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 27 2009, 10:10 PM~13709500
> *
> *


que rollo homie!!!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 09:24 PM~13709750
> *UN VATO ANDABA ASI EL WEEKEND
> TAMBIEN COTORREANDO LA RAZA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 10:13 PM~13709559
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 27 2009, 09:25 PM~13709782
> *que rollo homie!!!!
> *


Nada Homie aqui chillin.... Ya tenia dias que no entraba a LIL.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que rollo senor rabbit! WHEN U BRINGING AOUT A NEW HOPPER??? :nicoderm:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 27 2009, 08:26 PM~13709794
> *
> *


PA ESO CUELGAS PA IRTE AL lil CHINGAO YA VALUIO MADRE COMO DICE SWITCHES4LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

FIRMELOWS








:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 09:28 PM~13709840
> *PA ESO CUELGAS PA IRTE AL lil CHINGAO YA VALUIO MADRE COMO DICE SWITCHES4LIFE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472948


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

check this out houston 
here is a job i did this weekend i need some feedback what do you guys think 

































































































[/quote]


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> check this out houston
> here is a job i did this weekend i need some feedback what do you guys think


[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

here is another car i did last week. electric moon roof done in one day












































































































[/quote]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok. nobody cares.. thanks for sharing


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> check this out houston
> here is a job i did this weekend i need some feedback what do you guys think


[/quote]

Good work  .... But why go through all that trouble when you could've just bought a shortbed?  :dunno: There still plenty of them.....


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 08:02 PM~13710442
> *ok. nobody cares.. thanks for sharing
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: you should be trying to learn some shit not hating on someone that can teach you a thing or two


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 27 2009, 10:09 PM~13710553
> *Good work   .... But why go through all that trouble when you could've just bought a shortbed?    :dunno:  There still plenty of them.....
> *


pay attention dumb ass, he said thats was some work he did for someone. ain't none of his business why that man didnt just buy a short bed. :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Apr 27 2009, 10:13 PM~13710626
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: you should be trying to learn some shit not hating on someone that can teach you a thing or two
> *


 :uh: 


damn out of towners all up in my koolaid


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

i might be an out of towner but me and that fool started in this game together. and ill be down there in a few weeks. you might wanna come by the shop and learn some shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: slow down there killer


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 10:13 PM~13710629
> *pay attention dumb ass, he said thats was some work he did for someone.    ain't none of his business why that man didnt just buy a short bed.  :twak:
> *


Ain't nobody talking to you Devious...So shut up, stop trying to act hard, and go get you some wings......  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Apr 27 2009, 09:17 PM~13710685
> *i might be an out of towner but me and that fool started in this game together. and ill be down there in a few weeks. you might wanna come by the shop and learn some shit
> *


:0 :0 tell em ey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Apr 27 2009, 10:23 PM~13710803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 10:29 PM~13710896
> *FK YOU..    got wings waiting for me at the crib though.
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 09:29 PM~13710896
> *FK YOU..    got wings waiting for me at the crib though.
> :uh:
> *


where my rusty chinas at? gordo :angry: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 27 2009, 07:40 PM~13708971
> *KINGOFTHESREETS
> *


just got the car pulled home.. its not getting any spark, so i dunno.. had my boo pull me with my moms camry. lol


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 27 2009, 08:56 PM~13711260
> *just got the car pulled home.. its not getting any spark, so i dunno.. had my boo pull me with my moms camry. lol
> *


if you need some mechanic work hit up my homeboy at the torres empire shop he is a bad ass mechanic


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Apr 27 2009, 10:16 PM~13711499
> *if you need some mechanic work hit up my homeboy at the torres empire shop he is a bad ass mechanic
> *


yea, he comes by or shop almost everyday, but right now i need cars at my house.. ill get it runnong..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2009, 12:03 AM~13712558
> *yea, he comes by or shop almost everyday, but right now i need cars at my house.. ill get it runnong..
> *


bucket :cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

mayne its pouring down outside! barely made it to work


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i already called in, no work today. can't even get out our driveway. ha, the lady across the street had put out all kinds of heavy trash for today and all that shit is floating all over the place, she's fuckin mad as hell cursin n shit :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2009, 05:54 AM~13713177
> *i already called in, no work today.  can't even get out our driveway.  ha, the lady across the street had put out all kinds of heavy trash for today and all that shit is floating all over the place, she's fuckin mad as hell cursin n shit :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: my barrio is flodded too homes  i say CHALE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 10:19 PM~13709669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2009, 07:54 AM~13713177
> *i already called in, no work today.  can't even get out our driveway.  ha, the lady across the street had put out all kinds of heavy trash for today and all that shit is floating all over the place, she's fuckin mad as hell cursin n shit :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


never park your vehicle in the street if you plan to go mimis. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2009, 06:27 AM~13713310
> *ay guey!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2009, 06:54 AM~13713177
> *i already called in, no work today.  can't even get out our driveway.  ha, the lady across the street had put out all kinds of heavy trash for today and all that shit is floating all over the place, she's fuckin mad as hell cursin n shit :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Damn! What part of town is that?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2009, 07:32 AM~13713340
> *never park your vehicle in the street if you plan to go mimis.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2009, 08:45 AM~13713411
> *:biggrin:
> *


how can that mofo loose weight if he's deep throating corn dogs?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2009, 06:59 AM~13713491
> *how can that mofo loose weight if he's deep throating corn dogs?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

[/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 28 2009, 08:56 AM~13713471
> *:0  :0  Damn! What part of town is that?
> *



sharpstown


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2009, 07:26 AM~13713656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2009, 08:26 AM~13713656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HE WANTS 2?? :0 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 08:45 AM~13713778
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



SUP GOOF??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 09:55 AM~13713843
> *HE WANTS 2 doz?? :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 28 2009, 07:54 AM~13713177
> *i already called in, no work today.  can't even get out our driveway.  ha, the lady across the street had put out all kinds of heavy trash for today and all that shit is floating all over the place, she's fuckin mad as hell cursin n shit :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS THAT SIDE OF TOWN IS THE NORTH SIDE OF HOUSTON MANN THATS BAD OVER HERE IN THE SOUTH EAST IS NOT AS BAD


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 28 2009, 11:06 AM~13714494
> *I GUESS THAT SIDE OF TOWN IS THE NORTH SIDE OF HOUSTON MANN THATS BAD OVER HERE IN THE SOUTH EAST IS NOT AS BAD
> *



nah southwest


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2009, 09:35 AM~13714237
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone know how bad [email protected] got? when i left last night water was high but ot bad. fkn transtart cam is busted.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2009, 09:54 AM~13715024
> *anyone know how bad [email protected] got? when i left last night water was high but ot bad. fkn transtart cam is busted.
> *


shouthwest is real bad no work for me today :biggrin: just kicking it at the crib maybe ill go work at te club tonight but no turning wrenches :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 07:55 AM~13713848
> *SUP GOOF??
> *


sup homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 07:55 AM~13713843
> *HE WANTS 2?? :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dos mas :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2009, 11:05 AM~13715155
> *shouthwest is real bad no work for me today  :biggrin: just kicking  it at the crib maybe ill go work at te club tonight but no turning wrenches  :cheesy:
> *


baller


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 28 2009, 11:14 AM~13715247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2009, 10:17 AM~13715282
> *baller
> *


nah its been a while sine i been off on a monday cleaning up the garage cause one of the buckets is comming home today :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 :0.... chic swangin' a fo do.... :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 10:43 AM~13715555
> *:0  :0.... chic swangin' a fo do.... :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


robertog dream girl???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2009, 01:19 PM~13715951
> *robertog dream girl???
> *


she's too tall for him, his nose would be in the chonch.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 11:43 AM~13715555
> *:0  :0.... chic swangin' a fo do.... :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2009, 12:23 PM~13715987
> *she's too tall for him, his nose would be in the chonch.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 28 2009, 01:54 PM~13716352
> *:roflmao:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473368


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 28 2009, 01:01 PM~13717108
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :angel: :angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2009, 02:56 PM~13717614
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 27 2009, 08:24 PM~13709766
> *deja algo wuey oh or im gonna have to build a new bridge!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 27 2009, 08:28 PM~13709840
> *PA ESO CUELGAS PA IRTE AL lil CHINGAO YA VALUIO MADRE COMO DICE SWITCHES4LIFE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 10:43 AM~13715555
> *:0  :0.... chic swangin' a fo do.... :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:31 AM~13703402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 28 2009, 02:14 PM~13717801
> *:twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


she had everything pierced :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2009, 04:41 PM~13718718
> *she had everything pierced  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EVERYTHING!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :around:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

here i am testing the power of the new at1 (advanced technology)piston pump. the car is not locked up but you dont get to see all that yet. all you get is this little sample


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 28 2009, 05:34 PM~13719990
> *here i am testing the power of the new at1 (advanced technology)piston pump. the car is not locked up but you dont get to see all that yet. all you get is this little sample
> 
> 
> *


hood hopper with new pumps???? :0 pump was working..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 28 2009, 05:34 PM~13719990
> *here i am testing the power of the new at1 (advanced technology)piston pump. the car is not locked up but you dont get to see all that yet. all you get is this little sample
> 
> 
> *


southside and torres empire teaming up..

on da bumper bitch... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 28 2009, 06:11 PM~13720392
> *southside and torres empire teaming up..
> 
> on da bumper bitch... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 28 2009, 05:34 PM~13719990
> *here i am testing the power of the new at1 (advanced technology)piston pump. the car is not locked up but you dont get to see all that yet. all you get is this little sample
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 28 2009, 07:34 PM~13719990
> *here i am testing the power of the new at1 (advanced technology)piston pump. the car is not locked up but you dont get to see all that yet. all you get is this little sample
> 
> 
> *


ay buey!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC* WILL BE HOSTING A CHILL SPOT ON MAY 17TH AT THE PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET FROM 1-6PM..WE HAVE PERMISSION TO POST UP ARE RIDES ON THE SPENCER HWY ENTRANCE LOT FOR THE DAY..ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!! MORE INFO COMING SOON!! PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS  ..MAYBE HAVE A HOP CONTEST ASWELL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 28 2009, 06:11 PM~13720392
> *southside and torres empire teaming up..
> 
> on da bumper bitch... :0
> *


KOOL, lets nose up, i'm trying sum new gears too :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 12:43 PM~13715555
> *:0  :0.... chic swangin' a fo do.... :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAME IS THAT A GIRL HITTING THE SWITCH ON THAT IMPALA


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 09:01 PM~13720898
> *HLC WILL BE HOSTING A CHILL SPOT ON MAY 17TH AT THE PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET FROM 1-6PM..WE HAVE PERMISSION TO POST UP ARE RIDES ON THE SPENCER HWY ENTRANCE LOT FOR THE DAY..ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!  MORE INFO COMING SOON!! PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS   ..MAYBE HAVE A HOP CONTEST  ASWELL
> *


WELL THATS SOME GOOD NEWS........WUZ UP GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 28 2009, 07:10 PM~13721000
> *WELL THATS SOME GOOD NEWS........WUZ UP GOOFY
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 07:01 PM~13720898
> *HLC WILL BE HOSTING A CHILL SPOT ON MAY 17TH AT THE PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET FROM 1-6PM..WE HAVE PERMISSION TO POST UP ARE RIDES ON THE SPENCER HWY ENTRANCE LOT FOR THE DAY..ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!  MORE INFO COMING SOON!! PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS   ..MAYBE HAVE A HOP CONTEST  ASWELL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 28 2009, 07:05 PM~13720944
> *DAME IS THAT A GIRL HITTING THE SWITCH ON THAT IMPALA
> *


  INDEED


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 28 2009, 07:05 PM~13720944
> *DAME IS THAT A GIRL HITTING THE SWITCH ON THAT IMPALA
> *


:uh: :ugh: :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2009, 07:23 PM~13721169
> *:uh: :ugh: :|
> *


clean hot and tight , just like i like my bitches. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 07:54 PM~13721629
> *clean hot and tight , just like i like my bitches.  :biggrin:
> *


then why u get all trashy n loose hoes wit 7 kids????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2009, 07:57 PM~13721693
> *then why u get all trashy n loose hoes wit 7 kids????
> *


cuz they are low maintenance


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 08:00 PM~13721735
> *cuz they are low maintenance
> *


set ur standards low and youll always over achieve hu.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2009, 08:04 PM~13721851
> *set ur standards low and youll always over achieve hu.....
> *


u just worry about getting that cadillac right before the lowrider constables show up to your house.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 08:06 PM~13721902
> *u just worry about getting that cadillac right before the lowrider constables show up to your house.
> *


fuck dat bucket.....ima let brian part it out.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2009, 08:11 PM~13722014
> *fuck dat bucket.....ima let brian part it out.....
> *


word?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 09:06 PM~13721902
> *u just worry about getting that cadillac right before the lowrider constables show up to your house.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2009, 08:15 PM~13722089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha.....lac police came to da rescue....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 08:14 PM~13722087
> *word?
> *


ummmhuuuu......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2009, 08:22 PM~13722248
> *ummmhuuuu......
> *


whats wrong with it now??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2009, 08:22 PM~13722265
> *whats wrong with it now??
> *


its just a bucket.......:|


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2009, 12:56 PM~13716376
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473368
> *


 :0 Damn! Another victim? :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 28 2009, 06:34 PM~13719990
> *here i am testing the power of the new at1 (advanced technology)piston pump. the car is not locked up but you dont get to see all that yet. all you get is this little sample
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 28 2009, 05:34 PM~13719990
> *here i am testing the power of the new at1 (advanced technology)piston pump. the car is not locked up but you dont get to see all that yet. all you get is this little sample
> 
> 
> *


mayne.............mashin da bumper !!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2009, 08:26 AM~13713656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i call bullshit on this picture.. 
i took that picture like 2 years ago! haha


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 28 2009, 08:55 AM~13713843
> *HE WANTS 2?? :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



haha that was a good one!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 27 2009, 06:39 PM~13707989
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Apr 28 2009, 11:06 PM~13724325
> *haha that was a good one!
> *


i got a good one for ya


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2009, 10:15 PM~13722089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2009, 11:27 PM~13724720
> *i got a good one for ya
> *



huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Apr 28 2009, 11:35 PM~13724877
> *huh?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 28 2009, 11:36 PM~13724882
> *:uh:
> *




umm.. alright?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Apr 28 2009, 11:40 PM~13724962
> *umm.. alright?
> *


nevermind. you slow


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 28 2009, 09:23 PM~13721169
> *:uh: :ugh: :|
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473673

nombre, lmao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 29 2009, 09:34 AM~13727020
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=473673
> 
> nombre, lmao!
> *


pinche mods :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

here latin


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:roflmao:

she takin da dick.....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2009, 09:55 AM~13727228
> *here latin
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










*This Thursday and Friday night from 6-10pm Central (might start a little late Thursday) - Vinyl Rewind Meets The Original Friday Night Fiesta Party Mix with DJ Latin mixing best of freestyle & dance from the 80's VS Rene T Tejano Mixes!*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2009, 07:55 AM~13727228
> *here latin
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2009, 09:55 AM~13727228
> *here latin
> 
> 
> ...


whose that ugly chick?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 29 2009, 01:02 PM~13729564
> *:uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2009, 01:23 PM~13729816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 29 2009, 03:05 PM~13730272
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


what u want me to put ur face on my ass is that the problem?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 29 2009, 02:07 PM~13730285
> *what u want me to put ur face on my ass is that the problem?
> *


no, because you blocked the titis. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 29 2009, 03:23 PM~13730486
> *no, because you blocked the titis.  :biggrin:
> *


well u know how anal the mods are


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

wheres henryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???????????????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

new shoes 4 my bucket wut yall think?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 29 2009, 03:47 PM~13732703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 29 2009, 05:47 PM~13732703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT THEM MOTHAFUCKER ARE THE SHIT YOU SELLING THEM OR WHAT


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I juz got dem 4 my bucket :biggrin: I juz need da tires ima try 2 get dem before da weekend


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 29 2009, 07:52 PM~13733961
> *I juz got dem 4 my bucket :biggrin: I juz need da tires ima try 2 get dem before da weekend
> *


oh ok but mann them 13 are clean..were did you knock them off at


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone like perry ellis cologne :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 29 2009, 05:47 PM~13732703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should of just painted the ones you already had and saved your money for daytons or zeniths


cancel your order before its to late


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I know rigth but aint ballin like dat pluz im always 3 wheelin n bendin rims like a mydafuka lol but yeah I like dem zs :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 29 2009, 05:54 PM~13733988
> *oh ok but mann them 13 are clean..were did you knock them off at
> *


Homeboys wire wheels


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 29 2009, 06:31 PM~13734392
> *Homeboys wire wheels
> *


  got my old red 13's from him..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 29 2009, 08:30 PM~13734377
> *I know rigth but aint ballin like dat pluz im always 3 wheelin n bendin rims like a mydafuka lol but yeah I like dem zs  :uh:
> *


why that face? :angry:
why will you ask "wut yall think?" and then get butthurt?


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 29 2009, 08:42 PM~13734539
> *why that face?  :angry:
> why will you ask  "wut yall think?" and then get butthurt?
> *


did you see the arby's commercials in the basement :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Apr 29 2009, 08:48 PM~13734624
> *did you see the arby's commercials in the basement :biggrin:
> *


link


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 29 2009, 08:51 PM~13734659
> *link
> *


better right click save


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 29 2009, 06:19 PM~13734238
> *you should of just painted the ones you already had and saved your money for daytons  or zeniths
> cancel your order before its to late
> *


:0 u a fool.....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 29 2009, 06:42 PM~13734539
> *why that face?  :angry:
> why will you ask  "wut yall think?" and then get butthurt?
> *


Well I rather 2 have chinas dan old skoo supremes :0 n a mini cooper


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Wuz up bolier wuz good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

wat up cali???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 29 2009, 07:58 PM~13735820
> *Wuz up bolier wuz good
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE, que onda por alla


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 29 2009, 08:15 PM~13736081
> *CHILLIN HOMIE, que onda por alla
> *


Aqui tambien nomas chilliando con un dosesito


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2009, 06:32 AM~13713340
> *never park your vehicle in the street if you plan to go mimis.  LOL
> *


X 100000


pasted by Bear creek park today it's closed because it's still underwater..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

just got an email from dayton all chromes starting at 1706.00 ....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 29 2009, 10:32 PM~13737428
> *X 100000
> pasted by Bear creek park today it's closed because it's still underwater..
> *


damn


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 08:01 PM~13720898
> *HLC WILL BE HOSTING A CHILL SPOT ON MAY 17TH AT THE PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET FROM 1-6PM..WE HAVE PERMISSION TO POST UP ARE RIDES ON THE SPENCER HWY ENTRANCE LOT FOR THE DAY..ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!  MORE INFO COMING SOON!! PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS   ..MAYBE HAVE A HOP CONTEST  ASWELL
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2009, 08:14 PM~13736059
> *wat up cali???
> *


what up with u???


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 29 2009, 11:32 PM~13737428
> *X 100000
> pasted by Bear creek park today it's closed because it's still underwater..
> *



o' rlly's????


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

have a happy swine flu free day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 30 2009, 07:26 AM~13739874
> *have a happy swine flu free day.
> *


did you get the swine flu cell message?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 29 2009, 09:55 PM~13735777
> *Well I rather 2 have chinas dan old skoo supremes :0 n a mini cooper
> *


i dont even know what kind of car is your green car so it aint so special, its just a bucket like you said


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 AM~13702430
> *if anyone has this for sale or where can i get one pm me please or call me 8322138219..i lost mine coming home from car show..plus the clips aswell.. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to the homie lowlinc and his bro laylow81 for helping me out..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nvrmind


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2009, 10:09 AM~13742183
> *nvrmind
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2009, 08:31 AM~13740168
> *did you get the swine flu cell message?
> *


yeah dude. had me :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 30 2009, 10:14 AM~13742223
> *:biggrin:
> *


theres afleetwood coupe on eaby buy it now 18500 lol....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 30 2009, 12:08 PM~13742893
> *theres afleetwood coupe on eaby buy it now 18500 lol....
> *


:roflmao:

correction.. 18900


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

one with sunroof. mayne.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...=1#ht_871wt_893


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2009, 11:24 AM~13743071
> *:roflmao:
> 
> correction.. 18900
> ...


Brian prolly da #1 bidder on it.....:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2009, 01:24 PM~13743071
> *:roflmao:
> 
> correction.. 18900
> ...


LOOKS OK BUT THE RIMS MAKE THE FLEET LOOK UGLY ASS SHIT


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*H-TOWN TEAM 84 CADDY YOUR MESSAGE BOX IS FULL BROTHA.*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 30 2009, 06:46 PM~13746611
> *H-TOWN TEAM 84 CADDY YOUR MESSAGE BOX IS FULL BROTHA.
> *


orale homie, its good to go now wat u got!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 30 2009, 07:39 PM~13747704
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 30 2009, 07:02 PM~13747955
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Apr 30 2009, 03:22 PM~13745790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BIG_GUERO que rollo homie como anda todo en tu mundo!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2009, 06:03 PM~13747355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2009, 10:12 PM~13738077
> *o' rlly's????
> *


rllly


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 30 2009, 09:43 PM~13748482
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 30 2009, 09:45 PM~13748517
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Apr 30 2009, 05:22 PM~13745790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 30 2009, 12:24 PM~13743071
> *:roflmao:
> 
> correction.. 18900
> ...


worth more than a cv impala anyday .....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 30 2009, 06:03 PM~13747353
> *orale homie, its good to go now wat u got!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I bet the Rockets wont get pass the Lakers... :0 They act like they just won the title.. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ROCKETS MOVIN ON BITCHES!!!









AND CALI.......FUCK U!!! :angry: WE GON GET A GAME OR 2 ATLEAST...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2009, 09:03 PM~13749561
> *ROCKETS MOVIN ON BITCHES!!!
> AND CALI.......FUCK U!!! :angry: WE GON GET A GAME OR 2 ATLEAST...
> *


I say yall gonna get swept!!!!! :biggrin: Well I guess its time to pul out the Lakers jerseys and make Houston mad at me.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 30 2009, 09:06 PM~13749594
> *I say yall gonna get swept!!!!!  :biggrin:  Well I guess its time to pul out the Lakers jerseys and make Houston mad at me.. :biggrin:
> *


Na iono bout swept....we just beat da only team anybody gave a chance to compete wit la......it gon be a good series


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2009, 09:07 PM~13749626
> *Na iono bout swept....we just beat da only team anybody gave a chance to compete wit la......it gon be a good series
> *


no its not.... :cheesy: L.A. bout to run over Houston.. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 30 2009, 09:13 PM~13749713
> *no its not.... :cheesy: L.A. bout to run over Houston.. :0
> *


:uh:.......no stfu........








Plus it don't matter...la ain't beating cleveland in da finals...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 30 2009, 09:17 PM~13749763
> *:uh:.......no stfu........
> Plus it don't matter...la ain't beating cleveland in da finals...
> *


at least u know whats up... and they will


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2009, 09:45 PM~13750202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 30 2009, 10:15 PM~13750734
> *:0
> *


another screen name???


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 30 2009, 10:18 PM~13750776
> *another screen name???
> *


Yessir! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2009, 11:45 PM~13750202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spy pics


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 30 2009, 11:23 PM~13750841
> *spy pics
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 30 2009, 10:28 PM~13750903
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Am I not good enough to say hello to?


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 30 2009, 11:32 PM~13750959
> *Am I not good enough to say hello to?
> *


It all good USO Onelove!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 30 2009, 10:22 PM~13750827
> *Yessir!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2009, 11:45 PM~13750202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lacs~n~Rivis


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 30 2009, 11:07 PM~13751354
> *Lacs~n~Rivis
> *


Thats how ballers do it


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Apr 30 2009, 10:38 PM~13751038
> *It all good USO Onelove!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2009, 11:45 PM~13750202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 30 2009, 12:48 PM~13744085
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2009, 09:45 PM~13750202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the lac from pasadena


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

there is a complet 90 fleetwood lac in pick a part on northville on the nawfside of town wont last long.........and i picked up another 44inch roof


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2009, 08:21 AM~13753373
> *there is a complet 90 fleetwood lac in pick a part on northville on the nawfside of town wont last long.........and i picked up another 44inch roof
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2009, 08:21 AM~13753373
> *there is a complet 90 fleetwood lac in pick a part on northville on the nawfside of town wont last long.........and i picked up another 44inch roof
> *


did u get the sheet metal;


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 1 2009, 12:28 AM~13750903
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup fool. im coming to stay at your place. need a vacay


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2009, 10:57 AM~13753665
> *did u get the sheet metal;
> *


no ***** you gotta cut the whole roof off......no saw-zaw


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2009, 09:05 AM~13753762
> *no ***** you gotta cut the whole roof off......no saw-zaw
> *


18v saw is only a phone call away....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2009, 11:06 AM~13753782
> *18v saw is only a phone call away....
> *


rather just flange the roof


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 09:59 AM~13753683
> *sup fool.  im coming to stay at your place.  need a vacay
> *


Hell ya, just let me know when homie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2009, 11:10 AM~13753840
> *rather just flange the roof
> *


pussy :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2009, 09:10 AM~13753840
> *rather just flange the roof
> *


i want 44 for 62 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 1 2009, 11:22 AM~13753980
> *Hell ya, just let me know when homie
> *


ha! probably not til october. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2009, 11:30 AM~13754752
> *i want 44 for 62  :biggrin:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 1 2009, 07:53 AM~13752484
> *
> *


how was surgery


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 30 2009, 11:45 PM~13750202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know what lac that is.  got pics to


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2009, 11:16 AM~13755252
> *bawla talk
> *


there aint nothing baller about putting a roof from a junk yard into a car... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2009, 12:28 PM~13755368
> *there aint nothing baller about putting a roof from a junk yard into a car... :uh:
> *


is for broke ***** like me :angry:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 11:51 AM~13754981
> *ha!  probably not til october. :biggrin:
> *


Ill be there for Halloween getting hitched.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2009, 03:31 PM~13756628
> *Ill be there for Halloween getting hitched.
> *


gonna miss the vegas show by just a lil bit :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 02:32 PM~13756650
> *gonna miss the vegas show by just a lil bit :angry:
> *


Theres still an LRM vegas show? whats the date?


Ahhh I just saw it on their site....Oct 11. Oh well, still pretty sure Halloween in LV has GOT to be fun!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 1 2009, 03:33 PM~13756658
> *Theres still an LRM vegas show? whats the date?
> Ahhh I just saw it on their site....Oct 11.  Oh well, still pretty sure Halloween in LV has GOT to be fun!
> *


vegas anytime is fun. we try to go atleast twice a year.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 02:40 PM~13756730
> *vegas anytime is fun.  we try to go atleast twice a year.
> *



I have never been...I know Los has been a couple of time for the supershow. I dont think he went last year or will be this year since he's in school. He may go for the wedding too though.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 02:40 PM~13756730
> *vegas anytime is fun.  we try to go atleast twice a year.
> *


S.S. weekend books up pretty fast, sorry no vacancy at case de fatdaddy my friend


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+May 1 2009, 03:47 PM~13756805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, we got a friend at the golden nugget. thats where i'll be. im just gonna swing past your house to dig through your collection of kicks


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 1 2009, 01:51 PM~13756837
> *S.S. weekend books up pretty fast, sorry no vacancy at case de fatdaddy my friend
> *


can i reserve a room in advance??? PM me prices :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 1 2009, 01:24 PM~13755330
> *how was surgery
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 1 2009, 05:13 PM~13757692
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


everything went ok.  damn you were gone for a while.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 1 2009, 05:17 PM~13757741
> *everything went ok.    damn you were gone for a while.
> *



:yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 1 2009, 05:18 PM~13757753
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+May 1 2009, 03:26 PM~13757152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Already got you in UCE. Thank you for choosing Case De Fatdaddy Suites and Resorts your confirmation has been emailed! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 1 2009, 03:13 PM~13757692
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 30 2009, 08:47 PM~13749343
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 1 2009, 09:21 AM~13753373
> *there is a complet 90 fleetwood lac in pick a part on northville on the nawfside of town wont last long.........and i picked up another 44inch roof
> *


text me price and pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 01:40 PM~13756730
> *vegas anytime is fun.  we try to go atleast twice a year.
> *


baller talk..


ive never been


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+May 1 2009, 05:47 PM~13758070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vegas is crazy cheap. if some of my broke friends can make it, i know you can.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 06:11 PM~13759306
> *hahahahaahahah
> 
> vegas is crazy cheap.  if some of my broke friends can make it, i know you can.
> *


id spend all my money on roulette the first night. im compulsive on the roulette table. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2009, 08:55 PM~13759623
> *id spend all my money on roulette the first night. im compulsive on the roulette table. :biggrin:
> *


damn fool. supposed to make money at the tables. not lose.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 07:06 PM~13759695
> *damn fool.  supposed to make money at the tables.  not lose.
> *


i make sometimes. i turned 15 bucks into 900 in half an hour one time....that was my best run yet.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2009, 09:08 PM~13759720
> *i make sometimes. i turned 15 bucks into 900 in half an hour one time....that was my best run yet.
> *


do it again, and pay for your trip. one of my members started with 100, came way up, lost about 800, and still had enough to pay for his whole trip.


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 08:06 PM~13759695
> *damn fool.  supposed to make money at the tables.  not lose.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: No one really wins, it's only a loan. They will get it back with intrest..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 1 2009, 07:20 PM~13759799
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: No one really wins, it's only a loan. They will get it back with intrest..........
> *


actually on roulette, you lose even when you win because they pay out odds 36 to 1, when there is 0 and 00....so there is 38 spots on the table...but they pay 36.....meaning you arent getting what you are owed in full, when you win.........if u want to get technical :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 07:18 PM~13759791
> *do it again, and pay for your trip.  one of my members started with 100, came way up, lost about 800, and still had enough to pay for his whole trip.
> *


shit that was years ago i havent hit for anything the last few times i went to louisiana....we should make a layitlow trip to the casino :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2009, 08:34 PM~13759924
> *shit that was years ago i havent hit for anything the last few times i went to louisiana....we should make a layitlow trip to the casino  :biggrin:
> *


load up the buckets and go hit the casinos huh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2009, 07:39 PM~13759970
> *load up the buckets and go hit the casinos huh
> *


free drinks until you start gambling, then its the most expensive drinks you will ever buy.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv+May 1 2009, 09:20 PM~13759799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes you do, most you dont. im ready


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 1 2009, 08:49 PM~13760070
> *my bad.  you would know better than me
> 
> sometimes you do, most you dont.  im ready
> *


Wer'e a tax free state for some reason :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@May 1 2009, 09:57 PM~13760147
> *Wer'e a tax free state for some reason  :biggrin:
> *


state full of illegal aliens :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i say we load up in big pimps imprice and see if that p\o\s will make it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 11:05 PM~13760832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 11:05 PM~13760832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck a paint booth..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 11:24 PM~13761045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAME YOU DID THAT IT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 11:24 PM~13761045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the best one you've done. i like this


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

any good out of work or disgruntled sales people that need a job pm me.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2009, 12:30 PM~13754752
> *i want 44 for 62  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 1 2009, 09:08 PM~13760247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 10:05 PM~13760832
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you just shitted on all the mf haters in here.....you shut a bunch of mf's up with this one homie.....bitch is bad!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2009, 12:36 AM~13762306
> *you just shitted on all the mf haters in here.....you shut a bunch of mf's up with this one homie.....bitch is bad!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

If you couldnt readthe 1st one i posted up here we go......


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 2 2009, 09:17 AM~13763115
> *If you couldnt readthe 1st one i posted up here we go......
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 2 2009, 08:24 AM~13763132
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :werd: uffin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone looking for some wheel wells fro a 64 impala?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2009, 02:36 AM~13762306
> *you just shitted on all the mf haters in here.....you shut a bunch of mf's up with this one homie.....bitch is bad!!
> *


you really need to see this car in person


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 2 2009, 07:35 AM~13763170
> *anyone looking for some wheel wells fro a 64 impala?
> *


are they solid or rusty


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2009, 09:52 AM~13763232
> *are they solid or rusty
> *



they the ones i got from you :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 2 2009, 08:04 AM~13763289
> *they the ones i got from you :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

found 90 cadillac at best auto parts on red bluff..
got all the 90 trim.. only the rear driver side is a lil messed up..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 09:24 PM~13761045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, i think i need to get a hold of you for some leafing & striping.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

dont think..
do it


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 2 2009, 10:00 AM~13763990
> *dont think..
> do it
> *


PM me a price, for leafing & stiping on a 86 Ls Monte.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=44641765


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 2 2009, 11:39 AM~13764233
> *damn
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=44641765
> *


thought blk people didn't surf? 



:scrutinize:


and there ain't shit hot about a brawd built like a linebacker.. dont give a fk how big the ass is.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 09:24 PM~13761045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 fucking sic!!, u gona make me brake the piggi bank :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 2 2009, 12:36 AM~13762306
> *you just shitted on all the mf haters in here.....you shut a bunch of mf's up with this one homie.....bitch is bad!!
> *


X A MUTHA BUNCH!!!, cant wait to see this car


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood clear tail lights. $100 local pick up or $125 shipped

I decide to smoke the og ones and have no need for these.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 2 2009, 12:24 PM~13764847
> *93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood clear tail lights. $100 local pick up or $125 shipped
> 
> I decide to smoke the og ones and have no need for these.
> ...


hold til the 15th ill buy em uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 2 2009, 01:24 PM~13764847
> *93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood clear tail lights. $100 local pick up or $125 shipped
> 
> I decide to smoke the og ones and have no need for these.
> ...


mayne.. kinda steep considering its easy to make your own with some borrowed ceiling tiles from work..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 2 2009, 01:27 PM~13764867
> *hold til the 15th ill buy em  uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2009, 12:34 PM~13764894
> *mayne.. kinda steep considering its easy to make your own with some borrowed ceiling tiles from work..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u crazy gordo :no: :no:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2009, 12:45 PM~13764969
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: had to pay bills but need these for my other project :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller+May 2 2009, 12:27 PM~13764867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we know why its taking you so long to get your bucket out, and we will know the quality of it. Bet you will have CHICKEN WING inserts in your seat too


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 2 2009, 11:51 AM~13764637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already legit.. in the streets now.. might see it sunday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 2 2009, 02:30 PM~13765172
> *Holla at me on the 15th
> Now we know why its taking you so long to get your bucket out, and we will know the quality of it. Bet you will have CHICKEN WING inserts in your seat too
> *


maybe

and that is what your taillights are made from. wonder how much you paid for em originally 


:roflmao:


matter of fact i one of them panels lying around here someone.. maybe i'll make some for my 68 hmmm  


j/k


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 2 2009, 02:17 PM~13765117
> *:uh: had to pay bills but need these for  my other project :0
> *


check 2 check ****** :uh: and i thought i was broke.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2009, 02:20 PM~13765483
> *check 2 check ******    :uh:  and i thought i was broke.
> *



naw immakin power moves right now numsayin uffin: had to pay the chrome bill you wouldn know bout nothin like that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SO IM WATCHIN THIS GAMESHOW ON TV AND THERES AN OBSTACLE ON HERE THAT IS JUST TO FUCKIN FUNNY....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tABFbtmJHuA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 2 2009, 03:41 PM~13765592
> *naw immakin power moves right now numsayin uffin: had to pay the chrome bill you wouldn know bout nothin like that
> *


bawla talk


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2009, 03:19 PM~13765769
> *bawla talk
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

paint brushed on? or fuzzy roller?  and peep da square tubing?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2009, 04:20 PM~13765483
> *check 2 check ******    :uh:  and i thought i was broke.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is this coming to mo city tomoro???


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 09:24 PM~13761045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good darkness!!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2009, 08:08 PM~13766635
> *is this coming to mo city tomoro???
> 
> 
> ...


MONTE CARLO LOOKING REALLY CLEAN LIKE THAT SUN ROOF


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

whats good htown wheres the party at tonight?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2009, 09:22 PM~13767074
> *whats good htown wheres the party at tonight?
> *


IN YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYBODY'S CUMMIN


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 2 2009, 08:37 PM~13767155
> *IN YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYBODY'S CUMMIN
> *


as i was typing that out, i expected this type of response. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2009, 09:42 PM~13767190
> *as i was typing that out, i expected this type of response.  :uh:
> *


JUST MY WAY OF SAYIN HELLO


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 2 2009, 08:44 PM~13767201
> *JUST MY WAY OF SAYIN HELLO
> *


who said you were invited :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13767208
> *who said you were invited  :uh:
> *


I WAS JUST BRINGIN THE MEAT :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13767208
> *who said you were invited  :uh:
> *


IMA LETCHA MAKE IT THIS TIME......BUT I GOT A FEELIN EVERYONE ELS WONT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13767208
> *who said you were invited  :uh:
> *


deeeeznutzzzzz


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13767208
> *who said you were invited  :uh:
> *


diiiiiiiisssssss huevos!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

TOLD YA :biggrin: ......


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Any shows tomorrow?

Juan KT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 1 2009, 09:24 PM~13761045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 CAR BELONG TOO??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 2 2009, 11:04 PM~13767833
> *CAR BELONG TOO??
> *


 :biggrin: ITS ROBERTS FROM LATIN CUSTOMS


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 2 2009, 11:17 PM~13767943
> *:biggrin:  ITS ROBERTS FROM LATIN CUSTOMS
> *


DAME HE GOTS ALL THE NICE SHIT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 2 2009, 12:05 PM~13764032
> *PM me a price, for leafing & stiping on a 86 Ls Monte.
> *


$1000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard+May 2 2009, 08:45 PM~13767208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 3 2009, 09:15 AM~13770131
> *LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 3 2009, 09:15 AM~13770131
> *LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Pobre bolillo.....he had no businiss in da ring wit pac.....I can't believe some people actually were givin him a chance vs pac.........pac n cotto next?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 3 2009, 09:35 AM~13770229
> *Pobre bolillo.....he had no businiss in da ring wit pac.....I can't believe some people actually were givin him a chance vs pac.........pac n cotto next?
> *


why he gotta be bolio


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2009, 09:41 AM~13770269
> *why he gotta be bolio
> *


Cuz he looked like he was related to u......bolillo....:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 3 2009, 10:07 AM~13770449
> *Cuz he looked like he was related to u......bolillo....:uh:
> *


bitch u look like u related to aliens


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 2 2009, 09:04 PM~13767833
> *CAR BELONG TOO??
> *


southside rental.. my daily for a couple of weeks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 3 2009, 10:46 AM~13770632
> *southside rental.. my daily for a couple of weeks
> *


hey i need a rental :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 3 2009, 10:53 AM~13770659
> *hey i need a rental  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


***** you got like 5 buckets..
hah


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2009, 10:31 AM~13770567
> *bitch u look like u related to aliens
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 3 2009, 09:35 AM~13770229
> *Pobre bolillo.....he had no businiss in da ring wit pac.....I can't believe some people actually were givin him a chance vs pac.........pac n cotto next?
> *


pac is gona fight the winner of marquez vs mayweather, more likely mayweather


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 3 2009, 10:31 AM~13770567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap....dat gon be a super good fight.........floyd gon come back n shut all da non believers up..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 3 2009, 02:00 PM~13770987
> *pac is gona fight the winner of marquez vs mayweather, more likely mayweather
> *


pac and mayweather will be a good fight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 3 2009, 12:30 PM~13771139
> *pac and mayweather will be a good fight
> *


that would b a terrific fight, but we still got to see who wins between marquez and mayweather


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 3 2009, 02:47 PM~13771225
> *that would b a terrific fight, but we still got to see who wins between marquez and mayweather
> *


did you hear what mayweather say about marques.that hes a good lil guy but hes a great big guy.i started laughing when i heard that. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2009, 11:31 AM~13770567
> *bitch u look like u related to aliens
> *


ya'll half breeds should reallly stick together. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 3 2009, 10:58 AM~13770683
> ****** you got like 5 buckets..
> hah
> *


 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 3 2009, 01:16 PM~13771346
> *did you hear what mayweather say about marques.that hes a good lil guy but hes a great big guy.i started laughing when i heard that. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol, yeah i seen that, mayweather can b a good character sometimes, i think they r gona fight at under 144 lb


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

used set of 22s Alpha rims with 265/35/22 Lexani tires for sale. $1300. They have two five lug patterns so they should fit most older five lug patterns.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 3 2009, 06:08 PM~13772434
> *used set of 22s Alpha rims with 265/35/22 Lexani tires for sale. $1300. They have two five lug patterns so they should fit most older five lug patterns.
> 
> 
> ...



$1300?


:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 3 2009, 05:08 PM~13772434
> *used set of 22s Alpha rims with 265/35/22 Lexani tires for sale. $1300. They have two five lug patterns so they should fit most older five lug patterns.
> 
> 
> ...


not hating white boy but u can get brand new 22s with brand new lexani tires for that price...lower the price and should sell quicker... unless roberto g wants them.. he is used to overpaying for used shit.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2009, 08:42 PM~13773171
> *not hating white boy but u can get brand new 22s with brand new lexani tires for that price...lower the price and should sell quicker... unless roberto g wants them.. he is used to overpaying for used shit.. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2009, 08:42 PM~13773171
> *not hating white boy but u can get brand new 22s with brand new lexani tires for that price...lower the price and should sell quicker... unless roberto g wants them.. he is used to overpaying for used shit.. :cheesy:
> *


Thats the average price I found them for on craigslist so I will see what the demand for them is. I'm not in a big hurry to sell you never know when another roberto g might come along.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 3 2009, 07:02 PM~13773365
> *Thats the average price I found them for on craigslist so I will see what the demand for them is. I'm not in a big hurry to sell you never know when another roberto g might come along.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2009, 06:49 PM~13773249
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  still no word on that regal yet.. i think he is out of town for work..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2009, 09:05 PM~13773392
> *  still no word on that regal yet.. i think he is out of town for work..
> *


no problem, just let me know when you hear something.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 2 2009, 07:52 AM~13763232
> *are they solid or rusty
> *


surface rust


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 07:26 PM~13773596
> *surface rust
> 
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 07:27 PM~13773610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look good!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2009, 07:05 PM~13773402
> *no problem, just let me know when you hear something.
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 3 2009, 07:42 PM~13773171
> *not hating white boy but u can get brand new 22s with brand new lexani tires for that price...lower the price and should sell quicker... unless roberto g wants them.. he is used to overpaying for used shit.. :cheesy:
> *


reminds me.. seen a 2 DOOR 65 for sale on spencer today. or as rogerto g would say a "parts car" 





> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 3 2009, 08:37 PM~13773722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: we allowed in without cowboy hats and roach stompers?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2009, 08:01 PM~13773919
> *reminds me.. seen a 2 DOOR 65 for sale on spencer today.  or as rogerto g would say a "parts car"
> :uh:
> *


u missed out today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 3 2009, 09:02 PM~13773927
> *u missed out today
> *


good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2009, 08:01 PM~13773919
> *reminds me.. seen a 2 DOOR 65 for sale on spencer today.  or as rogerto g would say a "parts car"
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 3 2009, 09:56 PM~13773869
> *
> *


Need some rims?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 3 2009, 08:02 PM~13773365
> *Thats the average price I found them for on craigslist so I will see what the demand for them is. I'm not in a big hurry to sell you never know when another roberto g might come along.
> *


craigslist prices are "wishful thinking" prices.. everybody knows thats :uh: and them hoez dont spin or anything :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

A FRIEND OF MINE HAS A SET OF 24'S WHEELS AND TIRES 6 LUG 1500









IM NOY SHUR IF THIS FITS CHEVY OR FORD IF IT FITS CHEVY IT WILL FIT NISSAN
IF THEY FIT FORD THEY WILL FIT LINCOLN TRUCKS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2009, 10:01 PM~13773919
> *reminds me.. seen a 2 DOOR 65 for sale on spencer today.  or as rogerto g would say a "parts car"
> :uh:    we allowed in without cowboy hats and roach stompers?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 3 2009, 09:07 PM~13773982
> *A FRIEND OF MINE HAS A SET OF 24'S WHEELS AND TIRES 6 LUG 1500
> 
> 
> ...


good price


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+May 3 2009, 10:05 PM~13773967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


velocity :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 3 2009, 09:08 PM~13774000
> *velocity  :0
> *


snitch


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2009, 08:01 PM~13773919
> *reminds me.. seen a 2 DOOR 65 for sale on spencer today.  or as rogerto g would say a "parts car"
> :uh:    we allowed in without cowboy hats and roach stompers?
> *


 saw that too while in south Houston fixing your cousin's A/C :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2009, 10:06 PM~13773972
> *craigslist prices are "wishful thinking" prices.. everybody knows thats  :uh:  and them hoez dont spin or anything    :roflmao:
> *


Well since you are the rim price expert what are they worth?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 09:27 PM~13773610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SELLING THEM GOLD CENTER'S


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 10:11 PM~13774038
> *saw that too while in south Houston fixing your cousin's A/C :biggrin:
> *


x2, rust bucket full of bondo.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 3 2009, 08:13 PM~13774058
> *YOU SELLING THEM GOLD CENTER'S
> *


dont see a for sale sign :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 09:11 PM~13774038
> *saw that too while in south Houston fixing your cousin's A/C :biggrin:
> *


fixin a/c on his 64? :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2009, 08:14 PM~13774081
> *fixin a/c on his 64?      :ugh:
> *


 nah is "condo's" A/C. his 64 is in the paint shop


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 10:14 PM~13774070
> *dont see a for sale sign  :uh:
> *


***** IM JUST ASKING FOOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 10:14 PM~13774070
> *dont see a for sale sign  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 3 2009, 08:16 PM~13774103
> ****** IM JUST ASKING FOOL
> *


 if I ever do I will let you know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 3 2009, 09:12 PM~13774054
> *Well since you are the rim price expert what are they worth?
> *


lucky to get $900 if tread is good.. considering thats a lame rim.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 10:18 PM~13774125
> *  if I ever do i will let you know after I let latin know 1st.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 09:16 PM~13774096
> *nah is "condo's" A/C. his 64 is in the paint shop
> *


i call bullshit.. i know he aint painting that 4 door


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2009, 08:19 PM~13774133
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 10:18 PM~13774125
> *  if I ever do I will let you know
> *


THEY 13" OR 14" ?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2009, 08:19 PM~13774142
> *i call bullshit.. i know he aint painting that 4 door
> *


 so he said with a colgate smile... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 09:21 PM~13774162
> *so he said with a colgate smile... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 3 2009, 08:20 PM~13774149
> *THEY 13" OR 14" ?
> *


A: 13

you got 18 more ???? :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 10:22 PM~13774186
> *A: 13
> 
> you got 18 more ???? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 3 2009, 08:24 PM~13774207
> *:yes:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 3 2009, 10:18 PM~13774125
> *  if my wife ever does my wife will let you know
> *



edited for truuf :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2009, 10:19 PM~13774931
> *edited for truuf :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2009, 11:19 PM~13774931
> *edited for truuf :uh:
> *


wow!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 3 2009, 11:19 PM~13774931
> *edited for truuf :uh:
> *


Imma call Lety today! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2009, 01:31 PM~13779663
> *Imma call Lety today! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


ey, she's ready for a set of daytons, tires and a coupe deville to be gone :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 4 2009, 08:14 AM~13777848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

superslow mondayyssssss


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@May 4 2009, 10:10 AM~13778939
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 4 2009, 02:40 PM~13780279
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ey, she's ready for a set of daytons, tires and a coupe deville to be gone :biggrin:
> *


Good lookin out!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 4 2009, 02:07 PM~13781197
> *superslow mondayyssssss
> *


left over deer sausage goin hard


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2009, 03:19 PM~13782017
> *left over deer sausage goin hard because im putting it in my mouth....
> *


 :uh: sounds gay


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 4 2009, 08:47 AM~13777666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2009, 06:08 PM~13782553
> *:uh: sounds gay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=474417&st=20


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 4 2009, 02:07 PM~13781197
> *superslow mondayyssssss
> *


frames off... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 4 2009, 06:15 PM~13783926
> *frames off... :0
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: , oh wait, u been missin out at crising spots :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 4 2009, 04:08 PM~13782553
> *:uh: sounds gay
> *


 :loco:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2009, 06:48 PM~13784244
> *:loco:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

house of hardlines LLC. is back in business :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2009, 08:19 PM~13784601
> *house of hardlines LLC. is back in business  :biggrin:
> *


they hiring?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 4 2009, 06:25 PM~13784010
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: , oh wait, u been missin out at crising spots :0  :0
> *


when i get home..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

doing small thangs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2009, 07:24 PM~13784676
> *they hiring?
> *


no


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

still for sale $5 k OBO


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 07:34 PM~13784825
> *doing small thangs
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice.. i cant afford to chrome shit.. but shinny black works in my budget.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 4 2009, 07:36 PM~13784850
> *must be nice.. i cant afford to chrome shit.. but shinny black works in my budget.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: its cheap chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 09:36 PM~13784843
> *still for sale $5 k OBO
> 
> 
> ...


If it was a Cadillac it would have sold by now.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 4 2009, 07:41 PM~13784921
> *If it was a Cadillac it would have sold by now.
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: AND WOULD HAVE PEOPLE WANTING THEIR MONEY BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 09:42 PM~13784944
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: AND WOULD HAVE PEOPLE WANTING THEIR MONEY BACK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Theres nothing lacking when your cadillacing. Can't say the same about those fords. :werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i miss my lincoln


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 4 2009, 07:45 PM~13784990
> *Theres nothing lacking when your cadillacing. Can't say the same about those fords.  :werd:
> *


 :uh: :uh: PREMIUM FORDS HAD BEEN GOOD TO ME


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 07:38 PM~13784876
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: its cheap  chrome :biggrin:
> *


still cant afford it..
blk and red for me mayne..

my car looks crazy.. in peices..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 09:54 PM~13785110
> *:uh:  :uh: PREMIUM FORDS HAD BEEN GOOD TO ME
> 
> 
> ...


Relax I am just messing with you. I don't have a problem with ford.......trucks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go slim, 4:45...


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 07:54 PM~13785110
> *:uh:  :uh: PREMIUM FORDS HAD BEEN GOOD TO ME
> 
> 
> ...


 CUANTO POR EL STILL CHIPPING TENGO 3GS TU DICES LO TOMAS O LOS DEJAS :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+May 4 2009, 07:54 PM~13785119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL I LOVE FORD BUCKETS LINCOLNS AT THAT


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2009, 07:59 PM~13785176
> *here u go slim, 4:45...
> 
> 
> ...


jammin"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@May 4 2009, 08:01 PM~13785195
> *CUANTO POR EL STILL CHIPPING  TENGO 3GS TU DICES LO TOMAS O LOS DEJAS :0  :0  :0
> *


UNO Y MEDIO MAS Y ES TUYO :0 :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 08:01 PM~13785199
> *:uh: BUCKET LOOKS GOOD THO *


gotta make it looks better.. i just got done welding up one side of the frame with 4X3" angle iron.. i can already feel the difference..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 4 2009, 08:03 PM~13785236
> *gotta make it looks better.. i just got done welding up one side of the frame with 4X3" angle iron.. i can already feel the difference..
> *


   COOL MY CHICKEN EATER CROOCKED LINE PINSTRIPPER TIRE THROWER BUCKED DRIVER MOFO :0


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 08:02 PM~13785213
> *UNO Y MEDIO MAS Y ES TUYO  :0  :0
> *


 ENTONCES NO LE PONGAS OR OBO PONLE 5K FIRM OR NOT NEGOTIABLE :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 08:54 PM~13785110
> *:uh:  :uh: PREMIUM FORDS HAD BEEN GOOD TO ME
> *


those two words dont belong together.. thats like an oxymoron..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 10:06 PM~13785264
> *   COOL MY CHICKEN EATER CROOCKED LINE PINSTRIPPER TIRE THROWER BUCKED DRIVER MOFO :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 08:06 PM~13785264
> *   COOL MY CHICKEN EATER CROOCKED LINE PINSTRIPPER TIRE THROWER BUCKED DRIVER MOFO :0
> *


haha... u stoopid!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2009, 08:46 PM~13785010
> *i miss my lincoln
> *


kandy red turns heads


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 07:42 PM~13784944
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: AND WOULD HAVE PEOPLE WANTING THEIR MONEY BACK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No refunds on cadillac bucket sales!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE+May 4 2009, 08:09 PM~13785313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ORDERING WINGS AT HOOTERS AND FRIED WINGS AT THAT :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2009, 09:59 PM~13785176
> *here u go slim, 4:45...
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: BLOW A FAT SWEET TO THAT THATS JAMMIN


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2009, 08:18 PM~13785434
> *No refunds on cadillac bucket sales!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Y U LIED TO EL GUERO AND TOLD HIM IT HAD AC HE BELIVED YOU AND RODE AROUND SWEATING I TOLDHIM HEY GUEY AC IS OUT HE IS LIKE NAH RAGALAC TOLD ME IT WORKS AND HE IS A MECHANIC SO ITS GOT TO WORK :roflmao: :roflmao: NEGGA HAD MY FAT ASS SWEATING LIKE A PIG :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2009, 10:18 PM~13785434
> *No refunds on cadillac bucket sales!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you need to sell that bucket for streetshow.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 08:23 PM~13785507
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Y U LIED TO EL GUERO AND TOLD HIM IT HAD AC HE BELIVED YOU AND RODE AROUND SWEATING I TOLDHIM HEY GUEY AC IS OUT HE IS LIKE NAH RAGALAC TOLD ME IT WORKS AND HE IS A MECHANIC SO ITS GOT TO WORK  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NEGGA HAD MY FAT ASS SWEATING LIKE A PIG  :angry:
> *


Key word ......"HAD" IT "HAD" ICE COLD AC...........WELL U A MOCHANIC....U GOT IT.......ANYWAYS I THINK ITS JUST THE SEALS ON THE BACK OF THE COMPRESSOR.......BUT OH WELL NOT MINE NO MO LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 08:26 PM~13785535
> *you need to sell that bucket for streetshow.
> *


TELL EM HEY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 08:26 PM~13785535
> *you need to sell that bucket for streetshow.
> *


Hmmm...if I can make my commision out if it sure y not...:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2009, 08:26 PM~13785541
> *Key word ......"HAD"  IT "HAD" ICE COLD AC...........WELL U A MOCHANIC....U GOT IT.......ANYWAYS I THINK ITS JUST THE SEALS ON THE BACK OF THE COMPRESSOR.......BUT OH WELL NOT MINE NO MO LOL
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2009, 08:26 PM~13785541
> *Key word ......"HAD"  IT "HAD" ICE COLD AC...........WELL U A MOCHANIC....U GOT IT.......ANYWAYS I THINK ITS JUST THE SEALS ON THE BACK OF THE COMPRESSOR.......BUT OH WELL NOT MINE NO MO LOL
> *


thats what was wrong with the fleetwood coupe i had...those seals have a fraction of difference in thickness...and it makes a difference..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2009, 08:28 PM~13785566
> *Hmmm...if I can make my commision out if it sure y not...:biggrin:
> *


HMMM....... NEED ANY PARTS FROM ORALLYS :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 4 2009, 08:18 PM~13785429
> *kandy red turns heads
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 10:29 PM~13785590
> *HMMM....... NEED ANY PARTS FROM ORALLYS  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


puto, come put freon in my ride. summers around the corner and i don't want to stick to the leather.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2009, 08:29 PM~13785585
> *thats what was wrong with the fleetwood coupe i had...those seals have a fraction of difference in thickness...and it makes a difference..
> *


WELL THERE IS A LOT OF PRESSURE RUNNING TRU SO YEA EVERYTHING GOTS TO BE SEAL 100%


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 08:30 PM~13785605
> *puto, come put freon in my ASS.  summers around the corner and i don't want to stick to the leather.
> *


 :uh: :uh: WHEN EVA YOU READY I TOLD YOU COME BY SUNDAY Y ME DEJASTE COMO NOVIA DE RANCHO VESTIDA Y ALBOROTADA  I LL BE WORKING ON THE BUCKET THIS WEEKEND COME BY REMIND ME SO I CAN BRING THE GAUGES FROM THE SHOP AND SOME DYE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 4 2009, 08:29 PM~13785585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...he back in bisnis??? Shit I'm barely gettin back on my feet when I'm ready ill let u know....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 10:33 PM~13785646
> *:uh:  :uh: WHEN EVA YOU READY I TOLD YOU COME BY SUNDAY Y ME DEJASTE COMO NOVIA DE RANCHO VESTIDA Y ALBOROTADA   I LL BE WORKING ON THE BUCKET THIS WEEKEND COME BY REMIND ME SO I CAN BRING THE GAUGES FROM THE SHOP AND SOME  DYE
> *


alright man, going to have to buy a paisa durangense cd so that the paisas don't think i'm la migra.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 10:29 PM~13785590
> *HMMM....... NEED ANY PARTS FROM ORALLYS  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


get me the fuel injectors for an 86 turbo regal (gn) 3.8.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 08:34 PM~13785656
> *alright man, going to have to buy a paisa durangense cd so that the paisas don't think i'm la migra.
> *


WELL NAH DONT WORRY NOTHING BUT ****** ON MY HOOD I THINK MIKEY YU STAYS AROUND THE CORNER :0 WE CAN STOP BY SO HE CAN APROVE THE JOB AND PUT THE RESPECTIVE PROTECTIVE COATING ON THE AC LINES


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 08:35 PM~13785665
> *get me the fuel injectors for an 86 turbo regal (gn) 3.8.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: PM A PAISA DONT PUT THE BUSS OUT LIKE THAT ME VAN A HECHAR LA MIGRA GUEY hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 10:38 PM~13785711
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: PM A PAISA DONT PUT THE BUSS OUT LIKE THAT ME VAN A HECHAR LA MIGRA GUEY  hno:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 08:40 PM~13785741
> *:uh:
> *


EL MESANJE PERSONAL HA SIDO ENVIADO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 10:41 PM~13785759
> *EL MESANJE PERSONAL HA SIDO ENVIADO  :biggrin:
> *


yo replied-o.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 09:54 PM~13785110
> *:uh:  :uh: PREMIUM FORDS HAD BEEN GOOD TO ME
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2009, 10:44 PM~13785807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice toilet bowl cover on the steering wheel.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 08:42 PM~13785778
> *yo replied-o.
> *


YO TE SACO UN PEDO :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2009, 08:44 PM~13785807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think i just threw up a lil in my mouth....:uh: :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2009, 08:44 PM~13785807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4100S ARE TRASH :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 10:46 PM~13785845
> *4100S ARE TRASH  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Fords dont get 26mpg on the freeway! Unless its a fkin Escort :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2009, 08:48 PM~13785888
> *Fords dont get 26mpg on the freeway! Unless its a fkin Escort :biggrin:
> *


IT TAKES 30 MIN FOR A 4100 TO GET UP TO 26MPH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 08:48 PM~13785886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


5.slows are only good to make alot of noise and as boat anchors....besides that they aint wortha shit....:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 10:51 PM~13785934
> *IT TAKES 30 MIN FOR A 4100 TO GET UP TO 26MPH  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I have a CDL I dont need any tickets :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2009, 08:55 PM~13786004
> *I have a CDL I dont need any tickets  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2009, 08:53 PM~13785965
> *5.slows are only good to make alot of noise and as boat anchors....besides that they aint wortha shit....:0
> *


 :uh: :uh: OOOOKKKKKK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 11:00 PM~13786075
> *:uh:  :uh: OOOOKKKKKK
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 11:00 PM~13786081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 09:00 PM~13786081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS WHY GM IS GOING OUT OF BUSSINES :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 11:09 PM~13786210
> *:nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS WHY GM IS GOING OUT OF BUSSINES  :0  :0
> *


Cuz they loosin all that money on parts sold at "ORALLYS"! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 4 2009, 09:12 PM~13786257
> *Cuz they loosin all that money on parts sold at "ORALLYS"! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :angel: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Doing something a little different this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 09:16 PM~13786317
> *:0  :0  :angel:  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


 HEY GUEY NO TIENES UNOS RINES DE VENTA K SEAN 13S


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 4 2009, 11:00 PM~13786081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+May 3 2009, 09:19 PM~13774931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 4 2009, 09:59 PM~13785176
> *here u go slim, 4:45...
> 
> 
> ...


get wit the times *****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT4RX6gvvdA


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 5 2009, 12:21 AM~13787115
> *ok beesh dont get mad when I post the naked pics of your ole lady on the net from my afternoon visit to your house...
> :biggrin:
> *



weaksauce :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2009, 05:09 PM~13782559
> *close your mouth.. you remember what happen last time.
> unless thats what you hoping for.    :scrutinize:
> *


stfu!  


:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 5 2009, 12:21 AM~13787115
> *ok beesh dont get mad when I post the naked pics of your ole lady on the net from my afternoon visit to your house...
> :biggrin:
> *


CUANTO? And plis pm me the pix.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 4 2009, 09:18 PM~13786353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


houston stylez will be attending


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

is this for sale


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@May 5 2009, 01:51 PM~13793378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS FEW MONTHS AGO :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2009, 08:05 AM~13789301
> *streetshow?
> 
> 
> ...


drunken santas cc


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

motors out.. had a lil crack on belly..

so im splitin it now..
1"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 5 2009, 03:11 PM~13794188
> *motors out.. had a lil crack on belly..
> 
> so im splitin it now..
> ...


:0 :0   OR SHRINK IT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2009, 08:39 AM~13789148
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 5 2009, 04:25 PM~13794333
> *:0  :0     OR SHRINK IT :biggrin:
> *


or crush whole thing


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 5 2009, 03:25 PM~13794333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill crush yours when mines hits bumper and come back down..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 5 2009, 04:22 PM~13794896
> *dont know.. ill leave i up to robert.. got a lil crack in it
> 
> ill crush yours when mines hits bumper and come back down..
> *


JACKSTANDS MIGHT PUT A DENT IN UR BELLY......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 5 2009, 05:22 PM~13794896
> *dont know.. ill leave i up to robert.. got a lil crack in it
> 
> ill crush yours when mines hits bumper and come back down..
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 5 2009, 04:22 PM~13794896
> *dont know.. ill leave i up to robert.. got a lil crack in it
> 
> ill crush yours when mines hits bumper and come back down..
> *


 :0


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@May 5 2009, 03:51 PM~13793378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: come on :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

her is what i did over the weekend at our shop we have in dallas. check it out and tell me what you think. i started this frame on saturday morning and was done by sunday night


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 5 2009, 06:12 PM~13795968
> *her is what i did over the weekend at our shop we have in dallas. check it out and tell me what you think. i started this frame on saturday morning and was done by sunday night
> 
> 
> ...


some of the welds look good, and some look like they were done in a hurry, .. STILL, frame looks good


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@May 5 2009, 01:51 PM~13793378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


.

:nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2009, 07:56 PM~13796467
> *.
> 
> :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2009, 08:56 PM~13796467
> *.
> 
> :nono:
> *


i thought you said youll sale it to me :angry:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2009, 04:32 PM~13794976
> *JACKSTANDS MIGHT PUT A DENT IN UR BELLY......... :0
> *


true that.. fuck this car.. it aint a hopper..

just wrapping it so it will last longer..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 5 2009, 07:23 PM~13796763
> *i thought you said youll sale it to me :angry:
> *



AC is fixed now!!! sorry :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2009, 09:36 PM~13796924
> *AC is fixed now!!! sorry :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: so who picked up the impala.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2009, 08:36 PM~13796924
> *AC is fixed now!!! sorry :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 5 2009, 07:38 PM~13796953
> *:angry:  :biggrin: so who picked up the impala.
> *



Some dude from out of town.  

Paid with 5's, 10's, and 2 dollar bills. :0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2009, 09:51 PM~13797168
> *Some dude from out of town.
> 
> Paid with 5's, 10's, and 2 dollar bills. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 5 2009, 05:45 PM~13796359
> *some of the welds look good, and some look like they were done in a hurry, .. STILL, frame looks good
> *


not bad at all for something done in two days


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MY HOMIE REPRESENTING IN IRAQ.....HE FORGOT HIS PLAQUE SO HAD TO IMPROVISE FOR THE IRAQ CHAPTER.....HAHAHA....











HE'S A DAMN FOOL!!! HOPE MY HOMIE COMES HOME SAFE.....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 5 2009, 08:55 PM~13797222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *



what it dew Carlos


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just bought a new 4 door, a 4 door bel air with factory air ride :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2009, 08:27 PM~13797639
> *MY HOMIE REPRESENTING IN IRAQ.....HE FORGOT HIS PLAQUE SO HAD TO IMPROVISE FOR THE IRAQ CHAPTER.....HAHAHA....
> 
> 
> ...


  GOD BLESS THE HOMIE FOR FIGHTING FOR THIS COUNTRY


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 5 2009, 08:31 PM~13797710
> *just bought a new 4 door, a 4 door bel air with factory air ride  :0
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME THIS MONTH ON THE 30TH...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2009, 10:29 PM~13797673
> *what it dew Carlos
> *


wut it do joe :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 5 2009, 10:35 PM~13797770
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME THIS MONTH ON THE 30TH...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 like the color combo, but have to start saving so i can fix this 4 door and jump to my next 65


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 5 2009, 08:38 PM~13797807
> *:0  :0  like the color combo, but have to start saving so i can fix this 4 door and jump to my next 65
> *


  ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 5 2009, 09:34 PM~13797738
> *  GOD BLESS THE HOMIE FOR FIGHTING FOR THIS COUNTRY
> *


X2

DID YOU READ THE SIGN? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 5 2009, 08:35 PM~13797770
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME THIS MONTH ON THE 30TH...
> 
> 
> ...


just ordered me some new 16s black n red n blue n white


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 5 2009, 08:35 PM~13797770
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME THIS MONTH ON THE 30TH...
> 
> 
> ...


may 19 for me :biggrin: 

im getting old


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2009, 09:12 PM~13798288
> *may 19 for me  :biggrin:
> 
> im getting old
> *


june 15 dat boy slim said we gona throw down for our bday...so u better get ur stacey adams ready mija.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2009, 11:12 PM~13798286
> *just ordered me some new 16s black n red n blue n white
> *


 :uh: should of went to tia pancha on airline they got them for cheap :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2009, 09:15 PM~13798339
> *june 15 dat boy slim said we gona throw down for our bday...so u better get ur stacey adams ready mija.....
> *


if i can get in with t shirt and hat, im there. otherwise yall have fun


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wait ill make a deal. ill dress up if slim gets drunk, since i know he doesnt drink. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 5 2009, 09:15 PM~13798342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and u too stfu....u goin bitch and u parkin da 60 vip if not yous a hoe....im jus sayin..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2009, 11:22 PM~13798416
> *stfu midget.......no one ask for ur input.....now go back to gettin fucked n buying parts cars
> and u too stfu....u goin bitch and u parkin da 60 vip if not yous a hoe....im jus sayin..
> *


4 door


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2009, 09:19 PM~13798392
> *wait ill make a deal. ill dress up if slim gets drunk, since i know he doesnt drink.  :biggrin:
> *


stfu....u goin....no if ands or buts aboit it....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2009, 09:22 PM~13798416
> *stfu midget.......no one ask for ur input.....now go back to gettin fucked n buying parts cars
> and u too stfu....u goin bitch and u parkin da 60 vip if not yous a hoe....im jus sayin..
> *


calm down squirt.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2009, 09:25 PM~13798463
> *calm down squirt.
> *


im jus sayin......u can wear ur chucks ill let u borrow one of my skinny metrosexual shirts so youll be good to go..........


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2009, 08:26 PM~13785541
> *Key word ......"HAD"  IT "HAD" ICE COLD AC...........WELL U A MOCHANIC....U GOT IT.......ANYWAYS I THINK ITS JUST THE SEALS ON THE BACK OF THE COMPRESSOR.......BUT OH WELL NOT MINE NO MO LOL
> *











not mine eather...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 08:23 PM~13785507
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Y U LIED TO EL GUERO AND TOLD HIM IT HAD AC HE BELIVED YOU AND RODE AROUND SWEATING I TOLDHIM HEY GUEY AC IS OUT HE IS LIKE NAH RAGALAC TOLD ME IT WORKS AND HE IS A MECHANIC SO ITS GOT TO WORK  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NEGGA HAD MY FAT ASS SWEATING LIKE A PIG  :angry:
> *


u sweat like a pig in ac,fat ass.......


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 6 2009, 07:23 AM~13801093
> *u sweat like a pig in ac,fat ass.......
> *


ouch.... :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 4 2009, 10:18 PM~13786353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

CHECK IT OUT:


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1156989142.html


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 4 2009, 09:41 PM~13785759
> * :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 5 2009, 10:35 PM~13797770
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME THIS MONTH ON THE 30TH...
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOOFY


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 6 2009, 07:19 AM~13801060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so if its not urs why u post that big ass pic of it???? what makes it sooooo special for u to post a random pic of it????? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 6 2009, 05:22 PM~13807487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

They're players not chinas.  
When did players stop being chinas?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 6 2009, 02:22 PM~13805754
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOOFY
> *


not my birthday yet...on the 27th..but im going to collect them bad boys on the 30th... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2009, 07:21 PM~13796730
> *:0
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone need some chrome 1/2 inch check vales and 1/2 slowdowns i got 2 checks and 3 slow downs..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 6 2009, 05:03 PM~13807302
> *so if its not urs why u post that big ass pic of it???? what makes it sooooo special for u to post a random pic of it?????  :uh:
> *


maybe 1 day i can own a car that clean..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

what kind of check valves old


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 6 2009, 09:20 PM~13810427
> *what kind of check valves old
> *


they dont have any name on them...chrome..work fine.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 6 2009, 08:42 PM~13809889
> *maybe 1 day i can own a car that clean..
> *


its urs... cleaner than the other one for sure...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wats up BONAFIDE!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1149420477.html

putting it for my homie, not a lowrider


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 6 2009, 10:00 PM~13810780
> *its urs... cleaner than the other one for sure...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## ford50killa (May 7, 2009)

I live in Katy and just moved here. I am down for starting something. Im 28 with a chevy XTREME Blazer. It would beat driving to Austin all the time to find some good cruise. "IT SUCKS DOING IT ALONE!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ford50killa_@May 7 2009, 02:21 PM~13816236
> *I live in Katy and just moved here.  I am down for starting something.  Im 28 with a chevy XTREME Blazer.  It would beat driving to Austin all the time to find some good cruise.  "IT SUCKS DOING IT ALONE!!!!
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ford50killa_@May 7 2009, 01:21 PM~13816236
> *I live in Katy and just moved here.  I am down for starting something.  Im 28 with a chevy XTREME Blazer.  It would beat driving to Austin all the time to find some good cruise.  "IT SUCKS DOING IT ALONE!!!!
> *


theres nothing extreme about a blazer :uh: and nobody needed to know your age..this ain't an AA meeting.. where we ask you to tell us about yourself :ugh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2009, 12:38 PM~13816373
> *theres nothing extreme about a blazer    :uh:    and nobody needed to know your age..this ain't an AA meeting..  where we ask you to tell us about yourself  :ugh:
> *


Bahahhahaha oh man.....tell em hotcakes.......***** said ain't shit extreme bout a blazer.....lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 7 2009, 01:56 PM~13816581
> *bump
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2009, 12:38 PM~13816373
> *theres nothing extreme about a blazer    :uh:    and nobody needed to know your age..this ain't an AA meeting..  where we ask you to tell us about yourself  :ugh:
> *


you had a blazer on 17's blades.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea big pimp u had a blazer on some fake blades with metal flake with clear tailights. thats pretty extreme id say.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2009, 07:08 AM~13813210
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1149420477.html
> 
> putting it for my homie, not a lowrider
> *


  that hoe is playa


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+May 7 2009, 04:50 PM~13818470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats when that was tight :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 7 2009, 06:17 PM~13819285
> * that hoe is playa
> *


typical that you'd like that *****'ish shyt.. :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

trocka perrona.... think is devious neighbor :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 7 2009, 07:47 PM~13819558
> *trocka perrona.... think is devious neighbor :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2009, 05:45 PM~13818969
> *yea big pimp u had a blazer on some fake blades with Rainbow flake with clear tailights. thats pretty extreme id say.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 7 2009, 06:08 PM~13819728
> *
> *


fuck u n yo lakers.....:0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2009, 06:18 PM~13819802
> *fuck u n yo lakers.....:0 :biggrin:
> *


hahaah fuck u and yo soft rockets.. ****** was on the ground left and right... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 7 2009, 06:26 PM~13819863
> *hahaah fuck u and yo soft rockets.. ****** was on the ground left and right... :biggrin:
> *


cheatin ass ******...gettin madd cuz rockets started gettin in they ass.........****** betta slow there role b4 artest single handidly woops dat whole team......:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 7 2009, 06:47 PM~13819558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. slow down fool. just a game.. next thing you gonna be at airport waiting on lakers.. wanted to box em and dislocate your shoulder :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2009, 06:53 PM~13820064
> *cheatin ass ******...gettin madd cuz rockets started gettin in they ass.........****** betta slow there role b4 artest single handidly woops dat whole team......:0
> *


yea ok... lakers handed the rockets they ass last night... :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2009, 05:42 PM~13819502
> *typical  that you'd like that *****'ish shyt..    :uh:
> *


 :uh: already that bitch would rollover a capala on any given day


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 7 2009, 08:53 PM~13820706
> *:uh: already that bitch would rollover a capala on any given day
> *


fk a fwd..dont care if it is a northstar v8


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2009, 08:03 PM~13820808
> *fk a fwd..dont care if it is a northstar v8
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im fkin tired....



fk this shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *AT1in2009*

thats for the help bro.. its almost done :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

If anyone is needing slowdowns..I have 11 color bands for sale. mainly 3/8. $20 new. hit me on the pm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2009, 05:42 PM~13819502
> *typical  that you'd like that *****'ish shyt..    :uh:
> *


thats eman's lac....hes white....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@May 7 2009, 09:17 PM~13821788
> *If anyone is needing slowdowns..I have 11 color bands for sale. mainly 3/8. $20 new. hit me on the pm
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2009, 09:42 PM~13822167
> *:scrutinize:
> *


take it easy focker.... i just remembered i had them. i posted the pics on classifieds


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@May 7 2009, 09:52 PM~13822298
> *take it easy focker.... i just remembered i had them.  i posted the pics on classifieds
> *


its past your bedtime..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2009, 10:41 PM~13822159
> *thats eman's lac....hes white....
> *


i know, he musta scored it off of one of da brothas


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*HIT US UP IF YOU A FULLTIME "TRADTIONAL LOWRIDER" GOODTIMES CC...* :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is a good deal someone should jump on it...goofy u get a setup yet??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475282


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2009, 10:08 PM~13820870
> *im fkin tired....
> fk this shit
> *


whats up blaxican


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2009, 09:26 AM~13825937
> *this is a good deal someone should jump on it...goofy u get a setup yet??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475282
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+May 7 2009, 04:50 PM~13818470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what was a brown or gold or some shit ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2009, 10:19 AM~13826423
> *what was a brown or gold or some shit ...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: indeed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 8 2009, 11:21 AM~13826439
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  indeed
> *


 :uh: fk you.. :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2009, 10:22 AM~13826453
> *:uh:  fk you..    :angry:
> *


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 8 2009, 10:08 AM~13826315
> *whats up blaxican
> *


sup shorty


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 8 2009, 10:14 AM~13826369
> *:cheesy:
> *


better act fast, bunch of people inquiring..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2009, 10:19 AM~13826423
> *what was a brown or gold or some shit ...
> *


it was more like a peach with gold flake, and had the texture of a concrete driveway.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 8 2009, 12:32 PM~13826577
> *sup shorty
> *


who dis be??


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 8 2009, 11:51 AM~13827369
> *who dis be??
> *


bid dick daddy sic




















o.. and deez nutts :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY! :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 8 2009, 12:58 PM~13827994
> *FRIDAY! :cheesy:
> *


butt sex night for you huh..!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 8 2009, 03:20 PM~13828203
> *butt sex night for you huh..!!
> *


yep i saw tha pics


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

fwd please!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone got a chrome 2 pump set up 4 sale if so hit me back


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 8 2009, 01:36 PM~13828369
> *fwd please!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 8 2009, 01:53 PM~13827386
> *bid dick daddy sic
> o.. and deez nutts :0
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

anybody seen or have an t-top regal for sell.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

I need to get a setup for the cutty help me out htown


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2009, 11:14 AM~13826978
> *better act fast, bunch of people inquiring..
> *


to late a local picked it up.. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMN!! cant get off layitlow!!!, anybody needs some hydraulic work or sum reinforcements, hit me up, :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 8 2009, 02:32 PM~13828892
> *anyone got a chrome 2 pump set up 4 sale if so hit me back
> *


i got complete setup..chrome low joe pumps....with out batteries 900...with batts 1100..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

what kind of pumps is that


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 8 2009, 03:03 PM~13829319
> *what kind of pumps is that
> *


 :dunno: came in the car,but r clean n work good....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 8 2009, 04:03 PM~13829319
> *what kind of pumps is that
> *


low joes was based out of Dallas or Fort Worth, i dont think they sell them pumps no more.

i think you can buy a new complete setup from Black Magic pretty cheap


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+May 8 2009, 02:38 PM~13828985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tommorow wey!
all day long workin on the elco..
come through if ya wanna help out.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 8 2009, 03:29 PM~13829605
> *haha
> tommorow wey!
> all day long workin on the elco..
> ...


did yall flip it yet


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

i got 86 header 4 a regal front and back fillers and tail lights .....also got molded and extended a arms ready for chrome


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 8 2009, 03:31 PM~13829625
> *did yall flip it yet
> *


not yet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 8 2009, 12:14 PM~13826987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.. word on street is you got a date.. you better wear chonies this time.. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+May 6 2009, 07:23 AM~13801093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2009, 05:32 PM~13830642
> *you never seen it in person    :uh:
> yeah.. word on street is you got a date..  you better wear chonies this time..    :uh:
> *


no but my homegirl jackie saw you at taco cabana in it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2009, 09:14 PM~13832006
> *no but my homegirl jackie saw you at taco cabana in it  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damm rockets :angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

no valen shiet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

groupies always get heart broken 


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2009, 06:56 AM~13835086
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


X43482347932683426956986759 :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 9 2009, 08:20 AM~13835444
> *X43482347932683426956986759 :angry:
> *


que rollo boiler como andas >?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 9 2009, 10:20 AM~13835444
> *X43482347932683426956986759 :angry:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 8 2009, 04:54 PM~13829191
> *DAMN!! cant get off layitlow!!!, anybody needs some hydraulic work or sum reinforcements, hit me up,  :biggrin:
> *


  :scrutinize:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 8 2009, 02:54 PM~13829191
> *DAMN!! cant get off layitlow!!!, anybody needs some hydraulic work or sum reinforcements, hit me up,  :biggrin:
> *



How much for some extended, molded, and chromed A-arms for my Cutlass?


Juan KT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2009, 08:43 AM~13835559
> *que rollo boiler como andas >?
> *


chilliando homie, u tu?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 9 2009, 09:53 AM~13836087
> *
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 9 2009, 11:21 AM~13836696
> *How much for some extended, molded, and chromed A-arms for my Cutlass?
> Juan KT
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 9 2009, 12:29 PM~13837121
> *chilliando homie, u tu?
> *


CRDO DE ANOCHE WEY  :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2009, 02:07 PM~13837354
> *CRDO DE ANOCHE WEY    :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


typical *******


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2009, 03:34 PM~13837531
> *typical *******
> 
> 
> ...


no mames wuey, el toma con popote!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## keepitcandy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 9 2009, 01:34 PM~13837531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: ni que fuera de reynosa :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 9 2009, 01:53 PM~13837645
> *no mames wuey, el toma con popote!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2009, 04:04 PM~13838269
> *:biggrin: you still full of shit gordo and where are the dammm chinas u supposed to be selling me
> :uh:  :uh: ni que fuera de reynosa  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

man been rollin all day......from the nawf to tha sawf.....nothin twirls like a two prong :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2009, 05:04 PM~13838269
> *:biggrin: you still full of shit gordo and where are the dammm chinas u supposed to be selling me
> :uh:  :uh: ni que fuera de reynosa  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


actually we can prolly do that next weekend


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2009, 07:56 AM~13835086
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


*"NO MORE TEQUILA BABY DADDY HAS SPOKEN" (firmelows)*
ADDICTED TO CHROME AND PAINT
EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS 87 CUTTY COMMING TO SEE YA HATERS IN THE 09
YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
MANIACOS C.C
:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone hear of a chill spot where all kinds of cars show up...near Nasa Road 1 by the Hooters

they hang out from 6-10 every saturday

from hotrods to newer cars, and sleds


the guy that set it all up said to come on by and pop the hood to let everybody check the cars out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 9 2009, 07:25 PM~13839341
> *anyone hear of a chill spot where all kinds of cars show up...near Nasa Road 1 by the Hooters
> 
> they hang out from 6-10 every saturday
> ...


thats far :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2009, 08:31 PM~13839370
> *thats far  :uh:
> *


 :uh: just mash the gas a little


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 9 2009, 07:32 PM~13839384
> *:uh:  just mash the gas a little
> *


come scoop


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2009, 08:33 PM~13839397
> *come scoop
> *


trying to save the rubber


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where the beer drinking goin on at tonite


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2009, 08:36 PM~13839421
> *where the beer drinking goin on at tonite
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 9 2009, 07:37 PM~13839426
> *:dunno:
> *


i already started...about 530


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2009, 08:39 PM~13839449
> *i already started...about 530
> *


 :0 
and no invite :nosad: slippin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 9 2009, 07:40 PM~13839455
> *:0
> and no invite :nosad: slippin
> *


naw, took the old lady out for mothers day to avoid the crowds tomoro....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 9 2009, 08:25 PM~13839341
> *anyone hear of a chill spot where all kinds of cars show up...near Nasa Road 1 by the Hooters
> 
> they hang out from 6-10 every saturday
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13839470
> *naw, took the old lady out for mothers day to avoid the crowds tomoro....
> *


you prolly got all fucked up on wine again :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2009, 08:42 PM~13839907
> *you prolly got all fucked up on wine again  :uh:
> *


that was last year asshole.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2009, 10:47 PM~13840427
> *that was last year asshole.
> *


 :uh: drank expensive imported stuff (coronas) this time huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13839897
> *
> *


a lil quick money for u devious...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475761


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 9 2009, 11:05 PM~13840550
> *a lil quick money for u devious...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475761
> *


not for sale :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2009, 10:11 PM~13840588
> *not for sale    :uh:
> *


oh :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 9 2009, 06:04 PM~13838269
> *:biggrin: you still full of shit gordo and where are the dammm chinas u supposed to be selling me
> :uh:  :uh: ni que fuera de reynosa  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


te cuidado porque ahi matan gratis!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 9 2009, 10:05 PM~13840550
> *a lil quick money for u devious...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=475761
> *


Whats up Cali


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 9 2009, 07:25 PM~13839341
> *anyone hear of a chill spot where all kinds of cars show up...near Nasa Road 1 by the Hooters
> 
> they hang out from 6-10 every saturday
> ...


yea.. kustoms go out there sometimes..
i havent been yet..



just got back from hwy 6 and westheimer..
nice crowd..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 01:51 AM~13841214
> *yea.. kustoms go out there sometimes..
> i havent been yet..
> just got back from hwy 6 and westheimer..
> ...


oh now u wanna ride bitch.....u was nowhere to be found today ol imatdahouseassnigga


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 9 2009, 06:28 PM~13839026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 10 2009, 01:15 AM~13841327
> *oh now u wanna ride bitch.....u was nowhere to be found today ol imatdahouseassnigga
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2009, 11:51 PM~13841214
> *yea.. kustoms go out there sometimes..
> i havent been yet..
> just got back from hwy 6 and westheimer..
> ...


SO THEY STILL HANG OUT at taco cabana on westimer and hwy 6


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2009, 09:53 PM~13840456
> *:uh:  drank expensive imported stuff (coronas) this time huh?
> *


i dont drink coronas. go buy nana some flowers you cheap ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 10 2009, 12:15 AM~13841327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only htown majicos were there.. then we flipped to hwy 6


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2009, 03:22 AM~13841565
> *got them dollar bills ready
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 01:51 AM~13841214
> *yea.. kustoms go out there sometimes..
> i havent been yet..
> just got back from hwy 6 and westheimer..
> ...


When I get back from vacation I'm take the cady to hooter, thts not far from my house.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 10 2009, 08:51 AM~13842564
> *When I get back from vacation I'm take the cady to hooter, thts not far from my house.
> *


x2

im takin one of these buckets...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilwade_@May 9 2009, 07:17 AM~13834769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i found a gsx they look really nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 10 2009, 09:23 AM~13842386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think thats just a grand sport, dont tink real GSX's came in conv. 


but what do i know. i'm just expert when it comes to hot wings


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 10 2009, 08:48 AM~13842546
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!!!
> *


que pasa tony ? que dice la raza


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2009, 11:51 PM~13841214
> *yea.. kustoms go out there sometimes..
> i havent been yet..
> just got back from hwy 6 and westheimer..
> ...


seen you hopping on them boyz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:
steppin da game up...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 02:07 PM~13844698
> *hno:
> steppin da game up...
> 
> ...


 :uh: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 08:33 AM~13842446
> *lol.. i didnt come out till my cc meeting.. then i decieded to ride..
> only htown majicos were there.. then we flipped to hwy 6
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

MY POPS PASSED YESTER DAY MORNING, FROM COMPLICATIONS WITH CANCER... :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 05:48 PM~13845964
> *MY POPS PASSED YESTER DAY MORNING, FROM COMPLICATIONS WITH CANCER... :tears:
> *


:angel: :angel: MY PRAYERS TO YOUR POPS AND FAMILY . HE WAS COOL THE FEW TIMES I SAW HIM. STAY UP HOMIE JUST THINK THAT HE IS IN A BETTER PLACE NOW. :angel: :angel:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2009, 06:09 PM~13846136
> *:angel:  :angel: MY PRAYERS TO YOUR POPS AND FAMILY . HE WAS COOL THE FEW TIMES I SAW HIM. STAY UP HOMIE JUST THINK THAT HE IS IN A BETTER PLACE NOW.  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+May 10 2009, 04:44 PM~13845532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry homie..
free pinstripes to make u happy...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+May 10 2009, 06:48 PM~13845964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna depress em more with that crooked shit you do :twak:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 06:19 PM~13846202
> *sup homie..
> sorry homie..
> free pinstripes to make u happy...
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2009, 06:29 PM~13846270
> *sorry to hear that homie
> you gonna depress em more with that crooked shit you do    :twak:
> *


APPRECIATE IT.....REALLY SUCKS MY BIGG BRO DIED IN 03 FROM LUNG CANCER...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 05:48 PM~13845964
> *MY POPS PASSED YESTER DAY MORNING, FROM COMPLICATIONS WITH CANCER... :tears:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

7 inc t.v-c.d-d.v.d player go for
xo- $230
power q- $280
pioneer- $390
jenson- $270
calarion- $295
legacy- $210
velo 703- $335

flip down tvs
10 inc--$125
12 inc--$150
15 inc--$170 to 190
20 inc--$310

~~~kicker~~~
c----cvr-----cvx
10" $45 $55 $125
12" $50 $60 $145
15" $80 $105 $185

boss amps
1200-$100
1600-$125
3500-$175 (class D)

planat audio
1250-$175
2250-$275
1900-$200 or ($250 for class D)
3000-$300 or ($359 for class D)

KING JAMES AUDIO
832-359-1300 (JAMES)
AND IF YOU DONT SEE WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR I CAN AND WILL GET IT!!!!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SOME OF MY WORK...HIT ME UP IF U NEED SUM DONE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 10 2009, 11:44 AM~13842934
> *i found a gsx they look really nice
> *


what topic is that?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 09:07 PM~13846599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need console in the caprice and new back deck


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 10 2009, 07:16 PM~13846685
> *need console in the caprice and new back deck
> *


U KNOW DA #  HIT ME


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 09:07 PM~13846599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that green and grey center console looks clean


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 10 2009, 07:19 PM~13846718
> *that green and grey center console looks clean
> *


THANKS HOMMI...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 10 2009, 09:15 PM~13846680
> *what topic is that?
> *


dubs and above


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 10 2009, 09:22 PM~13846749
> *dubs and above
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2009, 06:29 PM~13846270
> *sorry to hear that homie
> you gonna depress em more with that crooked shit you do    :twak:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, 2000 TOWNCAR, *southside customs*, $moneymaker$


:scrutinize:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 06:19 PM~13846202
> *sup homie..
> sorry homie..
> free pinstripes to make u happy...
> *


Here juz chillin dawg hey there a video shoot this weekend wanna go hit me up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 10 2009, 09:38 PM~13846927
> *Here juz chillin dawg  hey there a video shoot this weekend wanna go hit me up
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

STILL 4 SALE READY 4 CHROME


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 07:40 PM~13846953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHYT LIL BIGGER THAN EXPECTED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2000,. can u duplicate something like this for my car....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2009, 07:41 PM~13846977
> *2000,. can u duplicate something like this for my car....
> 
> 
> ...


THATS 2 EASY


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 08:43 PM~13846992
> *THATS 2 EASY
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2009, 08:41 PM~13846977
> *2000,. can u duplicate something like this for my car....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

why dont you put speakers on the front grill :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 10 2009, 07:38 PM~13846927
> *Here juz chillin dawg  hey there a video shoot this weekend wanna go hit me up
> *


maybe.. hit me up and il see , got a lon week ahead of me.. im a try to knock my frame out by sunday..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 10 2009, 07:45 PM~13847024
> *:uh:
> 
> why dont you put speakers on the front grill :biggrin:
> *












back in business :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 09:47 PM~13847044
> *maybe.. hit me up and il see , got a lon week ahead of me.. im a try to knock my frame out by sunday..
> *


see das dat bullshit :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2009, 08:48 PM~13847061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


house of hardlines never left :0 

check the fineline topic :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 10 2009, 07:50 PM~13847076
> *house of hardlines never left :0
> 
> check the fineline topic :cheesy:
> *


yea he finally dropped the car off....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

H-TOWN_ACE,
CUANTO POR LA CHANCLA :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 10 2009, 08:16 PM~13846685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can.. just find me 2 USPS boxes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 05:48 PM~13845964
> *MY POPS PASSED YESTER DAY MORNING, FROM COMPLICATIONS WITH CANCER... :tears:
> *


sorry to hear that... and no more fundraisers for u .. you have exhausted your options...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :uh: :uh: 




 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 10 2009, 08:13 PM~13847359
> *sorry to hear that... and no more fundraisers for u .. you have exhausted your options...
> *


no reason for a fundraiser......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 08:42 PM~13847650
> *no reason for a fundraiser......
> *


yea ok u said that *after* u got money for the last incident..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 10 2009, 10:13 PM~13847359
> *sorry to hear that... and no more fundraisers for u .. you have exhausted your options...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2009, 01:04 PM~13843521
> *que pasa tony ? que dice la raza
> *


todos sin jale!!!!! :biggrin: .....aqui andamos echandole ganas en el shop!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2009, 09:52 PM~13847102
> *H-TOWN_ACE,
> CUANTO POR LA CHANCLA  :0
> *


make me a offer


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 04:07 PM~13844698
> *hno:
> steppin da game up...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

any shows comeing up Juiced Conroe Tx. chapter looking for a place to roll too
any chill spots


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 10 2009, 09:33 PM~13848137
> *yea ok u said that after u got money for the last incident..
> *


IMMA LEAVE IT ALONE AINT TRYN TO HAVE 30 MORE PAGES ............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 11 2009, 05:18 AM~13849740
> *IMMA LEAVE IT ALONE AINT TRYN TO HAVE 30 MORE PAGES ............
> *


pussy :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 10 2009, 10:13 PM~13847359
> *sorry to hear that... and no more fundraisers for u .. you have exhausted your options...
> *


cold blooded. lol

r.i.p. to your pops thomas. :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 9 2009, 09:25 PM~13839341
> *anyone hear of a chill spot where all kinds of cars show up...near Nasa Road 1 by the Hooters
> 
> they hang out from 6-10 every saturday
> ...


been going on for a while, nice array of vehicles.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@May 11 2009, 03:10 AM~13849414
> *any shows comeing up Juiced Conroe Tx. chapter looking for a place to roll too
> any chill spots
> *


yall should put together a lil something up there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2009, 09:07 AM~13850079
> *yall should put together a lil something up there
> *


what's up brother.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2009, 08:08 AM~13850091
> *what's up brother.
> *




work work work then som more work.....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2009, 07:52 PM~13847102
> *H-TOWN_ACE,
> CUANTO POR LA CHANCLA  :0
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 02:07 PM~13844698
> *hno:
> steppin da game up...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE WELDS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 10 2009, 09:48 PM~13848244
> *todos sin jale!!!!!  :biggrin:  .....aqui andamos echandole ganas en el shop!!!!
> *


QUE ONDA TONY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 11 2009, 08:45 AM~13850752
> *
> *


QUE , YA REGRESASTE DEL NORTE LOCO


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 11 2009, 06:14 AM~13849876
> *pussy  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2009, 06:50 AM~13850014
> *cold blooded.  lol
> 
> r.i.p. to your pops thomas.  :angel:
> *


APPRECIATE IT LATIN


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2009, 04:07 PM~13844698
> *hno:
> steppin da game up...
> 
> ...


 :0 are those southside welds? those are clean


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2009, 10:13 AM~13851020
> *:0  are those southside welds? those are clean
> *


looks like a robot did those!!!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2009, 09:13 AM~13851020
> *:0  are those southside welds? those are clean
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2009, 09:29 AM~13851176
> *looks like a robot did those!!!
> *


u mean ROBERT !!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2009, 09:29 AM~13851176
> *looks like a robot did those!!!
> *


thank u :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 11 2009, 09:13 AM~13851020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u welcome..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+May 11 2009, 10:58 AM~13851404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too damn clean. looks expensive


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2009, 12:08 PM~13852621
> *too damn clean. looks expensive
> *


mig is easy, we been practicing TIG, welds are 10 times cleaner,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 11 2009, 12:04 PM~13852580
> *
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 11 2009, 11:58 AM~13851404
> *u mean ROBERT !!!!  :yes:  :yes:
> *


and me too ***** i did a lil piece


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 11 2009, 02:19 PM~13852724
> *mig is easy, we been practicing TIG,  welds are 10 times cleaner,
> *


x2 i only did it like twice welds were a lil sloppy but clean in sum spots


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://s633.photobucket.com/albums/uu60/ho...=switchman1.flv


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone wanna cruz to g town....memorial day


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 11 2009, 12:21 PM~13852737
> *
> *


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2009, 09:23 PM~13847472
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2009, 01:10 PM~13853222
> *anyone wanna cruz to g town....memorial day
> *


:wave:, the CERTIFIED CREW WILL B AT THERE


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+May 8 2009, 02:20 PM~13828203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 

yal some crazy asses... :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2009, 06:32 PM~13830642
> *yeah.. word on street is you got a date..  you better wear chonies this time..    :uh:
> *


LOL!!! i had a good weekend.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 10 2009, 06:48 PM~13845964
> *MY POPS PASSED YESTER DAY MORNING, FROM COMPLICATIONS WITH CANCER... :tears:
> *


sorry to hear bout your father. my condolences go out to you and your family. may he rest in peace.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2009, 09:52 PM~13847102
> *H-TOWN_ACE,
> CUANTO POR LA CHANCLA  :0
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 11 2009, 01:19 PM~13852724
> *mig is easy, we been practicing TIG,  welds are 10 times cleaner,
> *


i will need soome pointers


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2009, 02:44 PM~13854130
> *i will need soome pointers
> *


GOING TO southside conn to play with sum welds right now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2009, 02:31 PM~13853427
> *LOL!!! i had a good weekend.... :biggrin:
> *


bet you did


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 11 2009, 01:10 PM~13853222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about to paint some peices and start cuttin templates


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2009, 01:10 PM~13853222
> *anyone wanna cruz to g town....memorial day
> *


cruz to louisville. we got room for 1 more, leave friday come back monday nite


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2009, 05:26 PM~13854528
> *cruz to louisville. we got room for 1 more, leave friday come back monday nite
> *


naw ***** ima roll around here in houston with my homies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2009, 05:11 PM~13855585
> *naw ***** ima roll around here in houston with my homies
> *


well fuck you then


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2009, 07:34 PM~13856322
> *well fuck you then
> *


check post your rides....fresh 60 from bowtie :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 11 2009, 06:41 PM~13856380
> *check post your rides....fresh 60 from bowtie :0
> *


i feel sick


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 11 2009, 06:41 PM~13856380
> *check post your rides....fresh 60 from bowtie :0
> *


Dam....I think u need to pull da hurt feelins report out for ken woods.......:0 


Dat bitch is bad!!! And it ain't missin booty in da back like others....:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2009, 04:26 PM~13854528
> *cruz to louisville. we got room for 1 more, leave friday come back monday nite
> *


i'd go but i gotta work


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2009, 07:51 PM~13857124
> *i'd go  but i gotta work
> *


He said they only got 1 room....not 2 presidential suites for ur xxxxxxxxxxl wideload ass....uh:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2009, 08:13 PM~13856689
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2009, 07:31 PM~13856895
> *Dam....I think u need to pull da hurt feelins report out for ken woods.......:0
> Dat bitch is bad!!! And it ain't missin booty in da back like others....:0
> *


you dont even havea kit for your lac. thats like 400 part....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2009, 07:51 PM~13857124
> *i'd go  but i gotta work
> *


company man


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2009, 07:58 PM~13857222
> *you dont even havea kit for your lac. thats like 400 part....
> *


Da fuck I'm worried bout a kit for yet??? Bitch ain't gon be ready for another 213456787624 years...........



Plus some fuckin whiteboy don't wana sell me a kit he's got in stock n ready to go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2009, 08:02 PM~13857275
> *Da fuck I'm worried bout a kit for yet??? Bitch ain't gon be ready for another 213456787624 years...........
> Plus some fuckin whiteboy don't wana sell me a kit he's got in stock n ready to go
> *


just give me my 50 bucks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2009, 08:04 PM~13857297
> *just give me my 50 bucks
> *


Just gimme delivery


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 11 2009, 08:58 PM~13857236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give me my $20 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@May 11 2009, 07:57 PM~13857220
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: edelmiro13, *mac2lac*


WHATS UP HOMIE YOU STILL PARTING OUT THAT OTHER FLEETWOOD MIGHT HAVE TO HIT YOU UP ON SOME PIECES..........HAVE YOU JUICED YOUR RED ONE YET? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 11 2009, 12:19 PM~13852724
> *mig is easy, we been practicing TIG,  welds are 10 times cleaner,
> *










HEY GIVE THEM A BREAK .


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@May 11 2009, 11:10 PM~13858977
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: edelmiro13, mac2lac
> WHATS UP HOMIE YOU STILL PARTING OUT THAT OTHER FLEETWOOD MIGHT HAVE TO HIT YOU UP ON SOME PIECES..........HAVE YOU JUICED YOUR RED ONE YET? :biggrin:
> ...



daamnn homie....that's a mean ass lean!!!! hit me up on what you need man....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 11 2009, 09:01 AM~13850909
> *QUE , YA REGRESASTE DEL NORTE LOCO
> *


HEY QUE ONDA CON TU ERMANO TONY NO CONTESTA EL PHONE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 11 2009, 10:15 PM~13859024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? u welding some hazardous materials or what :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 11 2009, 10:22 PM~13859106
> *HEY  QUE ONDA CON TU ERMANO  TONY  NO CONTESTA  EL  PHONE
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2009, 04:06 PM~13854350
> *bet you did
> *


yes! :biggrin: 


tuesday...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 08:55 AM~13860846
> *yes! :biggrin:
> tuesday...
> *


MARTES?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 12 2009, 06:37 AM~13860759
> *WTF? u welding some hazardous materials or what :0
> *


maybe he was melting lead :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 07:55 AM~13860846
> *yes! :biggrin:
> tuesday...
> *


2 for tuesday


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 11 2009, 01:32 PM~13853435
> *sorry to hear bout your father. my condolences go out to you and your family. may he rest in peace.
> *


THANKS..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 12 2009, 08:16 AM~13860991
> *MARTES?
> *


 :0 whats up!!! got anything else for sale??? LOL!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2009, 08:38 AM~13861144
> *2 for tuesday
> *


oh yea huh. would have to get my order to go. got plans tonight.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 12 2009, 08:38 AM~13861149
> *THANKS..
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 10:09 AM~13861389
> *:0 whats up!!! got anything else for sale??? LOL!!
> *


Que onda? :cheesy: No pos nomas mis 24s... Pero nadie les llega


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 12 2009, 09:28 AM~13861587
> *Que onda? :cheesy: No pos nomas mis 24s... Pero nadie les llega
> *


LOL!! too big for me... :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 11:48 AM~13862327
> *LOL!! too big for me... :biggrin:
> *


JA! JA! NOMBRE! MAKE IT A DONK :h5: LIFT IT UP!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 10 2009, 08:32 PM~13847552
> *
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2009, 07:18 AM~13861003
> *maybe he was melting lead  :0
> *


THE IS NOT RIGHT. BUT IS FUNNY


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 12 2009, 10:22 AM~13862665
> *THE IS NOT RIGHT.  BUT IS  FUNNY
> *


que rollo bige


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 12 2009, 10:19 AM~13862635
> *
> *


HEY QUE ONDA CON MI ENCARGO


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 12 2009, 10:23 AM~13862678
> *que  rollo bige
> *


ME ACABO DE LEBANTAR YA ME BOY ADORMIR


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 12 2009, 10:23 AM~13862680
> *HEY  QUE ONDA  CON MI ENCARGO
> *


esta enmexio


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 09:10 AM~13861412
> *oh yea huh. would have to get my order to go. got plans tonight.
> *


wear chonies this time.. cochina


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 09:48 AM~13862327
> *LOL!! too big for me... :biggrin:
> *


sure is
:yes:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2009, 10:35 AM~13862817
> *sure is
> :yes:
> *


When is galveston cruise?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 12 2009, 11:00 AM~13862431
> *JA! JA! NOMBRE! MAKE IT A DONK :h5: LIFT IT UP!
> *


hell ya! i like that idea!! :roflmao: :loco: :biggrin: 

how you been?? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2009, 11:30 AM~13862769
> *wear chonies this time.. cochina
> *


ha! ill think bout it.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 01:17 PM~13863247
> *hell ya! i like that idea!!  :roflmao:  :loco: :biggrin:
> 
> how you been?? :cheesy:
> *


AKI NOMAS, PURO TRABAJAR :uh: COMO SIEMPRE. Y TU?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2009, 11:35 AM~13862817
> *sure is
> :yes:
> *


LOL! um, no comment. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 12 2009, 12:18 PM~13863265
> *AKI NOMAS, PURO TRABAJAR :uh: COMO SIEMPRE. Y TU?
> *


same! jus tryin to get through the week. and its only tuesday!! :biggrin: 5 o'clock...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 01:23 PM~13863324
> *same! jus tryin to get through the week. and its only tuesday!! :biggrin: 5 o'clock...
> *


YA MERO! :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 11:18 AM~13863260
> *ha! ill think bout it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 12 2009, 12:24 PM~13863340
> *YA MERO! :0
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:yes: :cheesy: i gotta one track mind sometimes... :biggrin: LOL!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 12 2009, 07:18 AM~13861003
> *maybe he was melting lead  :0
> *


I GOT 1000 LB OF LEAD I DNT NEED.... ANYMORE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 12 2009, 10:35 AM~13862817
> *sure is
> :yes:
> *


GET BACK ON THE FRAME WUEY, AND GET OFF LIL :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 12 2009, 10:24 AM~13862695
> *ME ACABO DE LEBANTAR    YA ME BOY ADORMIR
> *


 :0 :no: :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 12 2009, 12:29 PM~13863385
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


just never know.... :angel: :roflmao: 

how you been? :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 01:31 PM~13863406
> *:yes:  :cheesy:  i gotta one track mind sometimes...  :biggrin: LOL!!
> *


JA! JA! COME ON 3:30!! :around:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 11:34 AM~13863444
> *just never know.... :angel: :roflmao:
> 
> how you been? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: CRAZINESS???
chilln, enjoying sum days off :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 12 2009, 12:56 PM~13863719
> *JA! JA! COME ON 3:30!! :around:
> *


 :angry: no....5'O CLOCK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 12 2009, 01:19 PM~13863936
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: CRAZINESS???
> chilln, enjoying sum days off :biggrin:
> *


yes! :biggrin: LOL!!

days off...must be nice!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2009, 08:13 PM~13856689
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+May 12 2009, 10:56 AM~13863035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just got to shop now.. .. ill mess with it a lil tonight..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 02:54 PM~13864219
> *:angry: no....5'O CLOCK!!! :biggrin:
> *


*TEN MORE MINUTOS!!*


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

im lookin for a bottom part of a fifth wheel or whole fifth they wreck into my car 2 days after i get it out 4rm da shop if u have 1 hit me up


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2009, 01:43 PM~13864678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 , THAT IS THE MOST DANGEROUS SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 12 2009, 02:14 PM~13864378
> *enuff said
> *


ha! fool you jus dont know... :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 12 2009, 02:18 PM~13864417
> *TEN MORE MINUTOS!!
> 
> *


you suck!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 12 2009, 03:18 PM~13864417
> *TEN MORE MINUTOS!!
> 
> *


been off since two


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 12 2009, 03:22 PM~13865020
> *been off since two
> *


 :uh: ......... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 04:25 PM~13865047
> *:uh: ......... :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1167698886.html

 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 12 2009, 03:25 PM~13865047
> *:uh: ......... :biggrin:
> *


imma be on vaction for awhile


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2009, 04:34 PM~13865116
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1167698886.html
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


round 2?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2009, 02:34 PM~13865116
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1167698886.html
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


--------------------NO TRADES -NO TIENES DINERO, NO CHINGES--------------------

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 12 2009, 02:22 PM~13865020
> *been off since two
> *


been off since friday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck it 3 hours OT today.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2009, 04:12 PM~13866283
> *fuck it 3 hours OT today.
> *


was off all day today....:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 12 2009, 05:00 PM~13865364
> *round 2?
> *


bored of it. time to go.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2009, 04:34 PM~13866542
> *was off all day today....:cheesy:
> *


x2..  but worked around the house all day.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2009, 05:12 PM~13866283
> *fuck it 3 hours OT today.
> *


company man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 12 2009, 06:09 PM~13866905
> *x2..   but worked around the house all day.. :angry:
> *


nice home theatre you built there.. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13867171
> *company man
> *


bitch atleast i have a job


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2009, 06:43 PM~13867206
> *bitch atleast i have a job
> *


paychecks still coming in. so its all good.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2009, 05:43 PM~13867203
> *nice home theatre you built there..    :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2009, 01:43 PM~13864678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2009, 05:43 PM~13867206
> *bitch atleast i have a job
> *


that fool still got his night job... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 12 2009, 08:02 PM~13867434
> *that fool still got his night job... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

I HAVE AN 87-88 HEADER EURO FRONT FOR CUTTY(COMPLETE)400 OBO,PM ME FOR MORE INFO N PICS,LOCAL PICK UP ONLY PLZ


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 12 2009, 01:43 PM~13864678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a G-Body seat?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 12 2009, 07:01 PM~13867999
> *I HAVE AN 87-88  HEADER EURO FRONT FOR CUTTY(COMPLETE)400 OBO,PM ME FOR MORE INFO N PICS,LOCAL PICK UP ONLY PLZ
> *


THERE U GO SLIM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 12 2009, 10:12 PM~13868872
> *THERE U GO SLIM
> *


found one already.....


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 12 2009, 08:35 PM~13868413
> *Is that a G-Body seat?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 12 2009, 08:15 PM~13868907
> *found one already.....
> *


WONT HURT TO HAVE AN EXTRA ONE :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

rockets looking like a championship team... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 12 2009, 07:02 PM~13867434
> *that fool still got his night job... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can get this song at in this clip, searching all over the place and cant find it, any help would be appreciated.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-YPGmHIL5o


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 12 2009, 04:22 PM~13865020
> *been off since two
> *


MUST BE THE BOSS OR SOMETHING :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2009, 03:59 PM~13865354
> *imma be on vaction  for awhile
> *


not by choice! :angry: 

wednesday! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2009, 05:34 PM~13866542
> *was off all day today....:cheesy:
> *


how were those two spots last night?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 12 2009, 06:43 PM~13867203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@May 13 2009, 12:06 AM~13870629
> *Can anyone tell me where I can get this song at in this clip, searching all over the place and cant find it, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-YPGmHIL5o
> *


The link is in the noob section topic


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 12 2009, 05:09 PM~13865462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NO POS PUROS JEFES!* :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

off till tuesday


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 13 2009, 08:34 AM~13872190
> *NO POS PUROS JEFES! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 13 2009, 07:20 AM~13872092
> *The link is in the noob section topic
> *


Dont know what the noob section is homie, just figured this was an Houston artist and figured someone might know who it is and let me know. My bad for jumping in the thread. Just want to find out who the song is by.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 13 2009, 07:10 AM~13871714
> *not by choice! :angry:
> 
> wednesday! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2009, 09:38 AM~13872517
> *:angry:
> *


:tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 12 2009, 10:35 PM~13869106
> *WONT HURT TO HAVE AN EXTRA ONE :biggrin:
> *


wouldn't hurt i got cash :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 13 2009, 07:27 AM~13871600
> *MUST BE THE BOSS OR SOMETHING :dunno:
> *


nawthem fuckers dont leave till like 5:30


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2009, 11:24 AM~13872912
> *"NOT A STAIN ON ME" ............2000 LINCOLN TOWNCAR GONE  I WILL BUILD ONE NOW JUST ISN'T THE TIME
> *


:| i been waiting for that towncar because i thought you were going to do 2 door conversion.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 13 2009, 10:38 AM~13873054
> *:| i been waiting for that towncar because  i thought you were going to do 2 door conversion.
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2009, 11:24 AM~13872912
> *nawthem fuckers dont leave till like 5:30
> *


YOU ARE THE OWNER THEN


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 13 2009, 09:52 AM~13872612
> *:tongue: :biggrin:
> *


well.. since looks like imma have summer(maybe longer) off.. scored me something for all them days i'm chillin on front porch..watching all the suckers leave to work..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2009, 02:58 PM~13874798
> *well.. since looks like imma have summer(maybe longer) off..    scored me something for all them days i'm chillin on front porch..watching all the suckers leave to work..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 13 2009, 11:38 AM~13873054
> *:| i been waiting for that towncar because  i thought you were going to do 2 door conversion.
> *


oh well im down.... but i aint out i'll be back with sumthin new in no time.....if ya lookin ......keep ya eyes peeled *****


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2009, 09:14 AM~13872802
> *wouldn't hurt how bout $350,BALLA*


----------



## flawless86 (Feb 22, 2009)

whats up hommies im from lousiana and im in h-town for three day each month and i was wonderin ware do it be goin down wit ta low-lows ??man im a lowrider at heart all ways lookin to meet new people into ta some thing so keep this shit alive and maby i will run into one of yall when im in town  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flawless86_@May 13 2009, 03:31 PM~13876271
> *whats up hommies im from lousiana and im in h-town for three day each month and i was wonderin ware do it be goin down wit ta low-lows ??man im a lowrider at heart all ways lookin to meet new people into ta some thing so keep this shit alive and maby i will run into one of yall when im in town   :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flawless86_@May 13 2009, 04:31 PM~13876271
> *whats up hommies im from lousiana and im in h-town for three day each month and i was wonderin ware do it be goin down wit ta low-lows ??man im a lowrider at heart all ways lookin to meet new people into ta some thing so keep this shit alive and maby i will run into one of yall when im in town   :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


there is no scene here....


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i have some 13's for sale.... they have brand new 155-80's. have some rust on spokes. i talked to Darkness he told me that he can paint them i am asking $250 if i primer them i will be asking $350 let me know i am in pasadena whit them let me know and yes *no crub check *


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@May 13 2009, 06:00 PM~13876591
> *i have some 13's for sale.... they have brand new 155-80's. have some rust on spokes. i talked to Darkness he told me that he can paint them i am asking $250 if i primer them i will be asking $350 let me know i am in pasadena whit them let me know and yes no crub check  *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@May 13 2009, 05:46 PM~13877561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U still got da rims dawg?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody know a powdercoater... need to get my rear end done..

i got someone else thats doing all my other peices, but his oven isnt big enough for my rearend...


??

:dunno:
anybody??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2009, 08:22 PM~13877933
> *anybody know a powdercoater... need to get my rear end done..
> 
> i got someone else thats doing all my other peices, but his oven isnt big enough for my rearend...
> ...


is that what they are callin it these days :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:420:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2009, 08:22 PM~13877933
> *anybody know a powdercoater... need to get my rear end done..
> 
> i got someone else thats doing all my other peices, but his oven isnt big enough for my rearend...
> ...



holla at me fool. got someone. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 13 2009, 06:38 PM~13878119-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calling now..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2009, 08:55 PM~13878329
> *yea.. they gon roast deez nuts
> 
> *


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2009, 06:22 PM~13877933
> *anybody know a powdercoater... need to get my rear end done..
> 
> i got someone else thats doing all my other peices, but his oven isnt big enough for my rearend...
> ...


CALL ME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com with Tejano Loco & D.J. Mystery right now

 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn good price homie.. ding ding ding.. we have a winner..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2009, 07:01 PM~13878425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

Sup everybody long time no see


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 13 2009, 08:48 PM~13879871
> *Sup everybody long time no see
> *


got damn,.. who internet u jacked..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flawless86_@May 13 2009, 04:31 PM~13876271
> *whats up hommies im from lousiana and im in h-town for three day each month and i was wonderin ware do it be goin down wit ta low-lows ??man im a lowrider at heart all ways lookin to meet new people into ta some thing so keep this shit alive and maby i will run into one of yall when im in town   :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


sup homie ......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i got another nintendo wii for sale with lots of games...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2009, 11:25 PM~13880412
> *got damn,.. who internet u jacked..
> *


DEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NNNNNNUUUUUUTTTTTSSSSSS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 13 2009, 08:48 PM~13879871
> *Sup everybody long time no see
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2009, 11:10 PM~13881016
> *DEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NNNNNNUUUUUUTTTTTSSSSSS
> *


got em!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 12:10 AM~13881016
> *DEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NNNNNNUUUUUUTTTTTSSSSSS
> *


damn! lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 13 2009, 10:10 PM~13881016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a job!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@May 13 2009, 10:48 PM~13879871
> *Sup everybody long time no see
> *


hello mike.

(had to edit it before i get le nutz) hno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2009, 01:58 PM~13874798
> *well.. since looks like imma have summer(maybe longer) off..    scored me something for all them days i'm chillin on front porch..watching all the suckers leave to work..
> 
> 
> ...


good for you! :uh: 


thursday! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2009, 10:57 PM~13880812
> *i got another nintendo wii for sale with lots of games...
> *


i am all Wiid out. Actually, i dont even use the one I got from Devious. I play my PS3 more. The Wii was for the gal, but I guess she aint really a gamer like she said she was. :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2009, 06:32 AM~13883043
> *hello mike.
> 
> (had to edit it before i get le nutz)  hno:
> *


lol.. like me.. slim caught me slippin.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 14 2009, 10:28 AM~13883737
> *lol.. like me.. slim caught me slippin.. :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i have 2 44 inch sunroofs........350 for just the sunroof call me for the install.....the roof has to be flanged got my homie makin me a template to do so


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@May 14 2009, 08:22 AM~13883705
> *i am all Wiid out.  Actually, i dont even use the one I got from Devious. I play my PS3 more. The Wii was for the gal, but I guess she aint really a gamer like she said she was. :uh:
> *


yea they actually for girls and kids...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 09:25 AM~13884289
> *i have 2 44 inch sunroofs........350 for just the sunroof call me for the install.....the roof has to be flanged got my homie makin me a template to do so
> *


 :0 I have some money on the line tonight with my boys (BOSTON CELTICS) if they win I will be calling your short ass tomorrow to do the install this weekend.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Congrats to Joe on his LRM feature....reppin' that P-Town!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 10:25 AM~13884289
> *i have 2 44 inch sunroofs........350 for just the sunroof call me for the install.....the roof has to be flanged got my homie makin me a template to do so
> *


 :0 can i get a line of credit? :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2009, 09:12 AM~13884102
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yo Latin....just got word the g-body is on the truck back to H-town.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 14 2009, 01:41 PM~13885632
> *Yo Latin....just got word the g-body is on the truck back to H-town.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## alexprz2001 (Jan 3, 2007)

$3800
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=463161


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 13 2009, 07:55 PM~13877655
> *U still got da rims dawg?
> *


SOLD


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

This Saturday !!!! Hope to see some people out there......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my phone finally took a shit :angry:  .....hit me up on the space or on here


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 13 2009, 09:57 PM~13880812
> *i got another nintendo wii for sale with lots of games...
> *


 i got an original netendo for sale


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@May 14 2009, 02:07 PM~13886884
> *SOLD
> *


ney hoime they clean up just like new


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

looks like there is going to be some brotherly love coming to h-town


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Video shoot on sunday representin south west at 3 2 every 1 who wants 2 cum hit me up 832 387 3483 armando!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2009, 09:25 AM~13884289
> *i have 2 44 inch sunroofs........350 for just the sunroof call me for the install.....the roof has to be flanged got my homie makin me a template to do so
> *


*YOU GOT A PM SLIM......*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 12 2009, 12:22 AM~13859106
> *HEY  QUE ONDA CON TU ERMANO  TONY  NO CONTESTA  EL  PHONE
> *


que rollo homie!!!! aqui ando echandole ganas al negocio..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 08:28 PM~13891026
> *que rollo homie!!!! aqui ando echandole ganas al negocio..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2009, 03:10 PM~13853222
> *anyone wanna cruz to g town....memorial day
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 11 2009, 10:53 AM~13850841
> *QUE ONDA TONY
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2009, 11:13 AM~13851020
> *:0  are those southside welds? those are clean
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 14 2009, 10:29 PM~13891040
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


que rollo compita!!!! u need to stop by locos kustoms and throw down some welds so i can say i did them too!!!!!!! :biggrin: lol!!!! LOCOSKUSTOMS.COM


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 10:40 PM~13891179
> *:uh:
> *


:rofl: fool is jealous because i didnt compliment his welds


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2009, 09:44 PM~13891232
> *:rofl: fool is jealous because i didnt compliment his welds
> *


 :roflmao: 


got em there snitch.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2009, 08:44 PM~13891232
> *:rofl: fool is jealous because i didnt compliment his welds
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 10:43 PM~13891211
> *que rollo compita!!!! u need to stop by locos kustoms and throw down some welds so i can say i did them too!!!!!!! :biggrin: lol!!!! LOCOSKUSTOMS.COM
> *


you should add more stuff to that.. its plain, your trying to sell your self and thats not working. you should get them to put some pinstripping design around the whole thing or something, but i liked what yall did with the word locos


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 08:43 PM~13891211
> *que rollo compita!!!! u need to stop by locos kustoms and throw down some welds so i can say i did them too!!!!!!! :biggrin: lol!!!! LOCOSKUSTOMS.COM
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 08:39 PM~13891151
> *
> *


Htown majicos down if is sunday


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2009, 10:53 PM~13891377
> *you should add more stuff to that.. its plain, your trying to sell your self and thats not working. you should get them to put some pinstripping design around the whole thing or something, but i liked what yall did with the word locos
> *


yeah i know homie the site needs work and i do too so i can put some pictures of my own work!!! it will look much better soon homie......im not selling my self wuey, im gone sell my work, :biggrin: todo toma tiempo homie!!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

************************IM LOOKIN 4 a 5TH WHEEL ANYBODY?***********


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 14 2009, 11:09 PM~13891587
> *Htown majicos down if is sunday
> *


que honda homito como anda todo por alla????  echame un grito si nececitas jale en los carros de tu club, ya tenemos el shop rolling!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 11:12 PM~13891637
> *yeah i know homie the site needs work and i do too so i can put some pictures of my own work!!! it will look much better soon homie......im not selling my self wuey, im gone sell my work,  :biggrin:  todo toma tiempo homie!!!!
> *


yall i know your not selling your self, but you know what i mean, but since you dont have many pics of cars you should add more stuff like graphics and im not talking about myspace shit either, we dont need to see 35 springs falling from the top of the screen like if its raining them


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 14 2009, 10:58 PM~13891427
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 14 2009, 11:13 PM~13891647
> *************************IM LOOKIN  4 a 5TH WHEEL  ANYBODY?***********
> *


hit up liv4lacs


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 09:12 PM~13891637
> *yeah i know homie the site needs work and i do too so i can put some pictures of my own work!!! it will look much better soon homie......im not selling my self wuey, im gone sell my work,  :biggrin:  todo toma tiempo homie!!!!
> *


false advertisement.... i have never seen a locos car with a setup like the ones on your website... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2009, 11:14 PM~13891671
> *yall i know your not selling your self, but you know what i mean, but since you dont have many pics of cars you should add more stuff like graphics and im not talking about myspace shit either, we dont need to see 35 springs falling from the top of the screen like if its raining them
> *


lol!!! ya homie i know what u mean! alrato le pongo mas desmadre, and i think my space bullshit es gay!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 11:19 PM~13891726
> *lol!!! ya homie i know what u mean! alrato le pongo mas desmadre, and i think my space bullshit es gay!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


atleat you will get gay costumers :|


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cali i will pm u the pic of the wheels we got deals on tommorrow....i closed the window with the wheels on it and could not find it and visham had left.....first thing tommorrow i got u


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 11:17 PM~13891700
> *false advertisement.... i have never seen a locos car with a setup like the ones on your website... :biggrin:
> *


true!!! BUT IF U HAVE DA MONEY WE CAN MAKE UR SHIT LOOKS JUST LIKE THAT AND EVEN BETTER....WANNA BET!!!!! MONEY TALKS HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 09:14 PM~13891663
> *que honda homito como anda todo por alla????    echame un grito si nececitas jale en los carros de tu club, ya tenemos el shop rolling!!!!!
> *


aqui andamos un poco pedos y ustedes.... esta conmadres q ya agarraste shop y simon te voy a mandar gente ahorita q nesesito es una fifth wheel me aplastaron la mia ay si saves de alguien echame un cable


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2009, 11:15 PM~13891675
> *hit up liv4lacs
> *


he is out.... the ones he has he is keepin.....money dosent talk.....unless its stupid money :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 14 2009, 09:20 PM~13891746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw i doubt it ...bcuz if u could u woulda done it already... i seen your trunk :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2009, 09:15 PM~13891675
> *hit up liv4lacs
> *


Thanx homie ima call him


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2009, 11:20 PM~13891742
> *atleat you will get gay costumers :|
> *


FK IT AS LONG AS THEY PAY NO MATTER IF THEY GAY!!!!!  WORK IS WORK...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 11:22 PM~13891776
> *aight let me know
> naw i doubt it ...bcuz if u could u woulda done it already... i seen your trunk  :uh:
> *


NEVER SAID MY TRUNK LOOKED LIKE THAT, I SAID IF U HAVE THE MONEY I CAN MAKE UR SET UP LOOK LIKE THAT!!!! U'LL SEE THE TRUNK IN DA 84 SOON!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 14 2009, 11:21 PM~13891749
> *aqui andamos un poco pedos  y ustedes.... esta conmadres q ya agarraste shop  y simon te voy a mandar gente  ahorita  q nesesito es una fifth wheel me aplastaron la mia ay si saves de alguien echame un cable
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 09:26 PM~13891819
> *NEVER SAID MY TRUNK LOOKED LIKE THAT, I SAID IF U HAVE THE MONEY I CAN MAKE UR SET UP LOOK LIKE THAT!!!! U'LL SEE THE TRUNK IN DA 84 SOON!!!
> *


no i wont :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 09:19 PM~13891726
> *lol!!! ya homie i know what u mean! alrato le pongo mas desmadre, and i think my space bullshit es gay!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



High percentage of people and car clubs have a myspace page due to it being such a big network plus its free. Something to think about. 

Plus its easy way to communicate with customers and potential customers at a click of a button if you have a special going on or updates of work you did.

Good luck with shop and give me a call if you need any help.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 11:28 PM~13891842
> *no i wont  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 09:30 PM~13891883
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

GAME 7


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 14 2009, 09:33 PM~13891920
> *GAME 7
> *


 :uh: bet the rockets lose


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 14 2009, 11:30 PM~13891878
> *High percentage of people and car clubs have a myspace page due to it being such a big network plus its free. Something to think about.
> 
> Plus its easy way to communicate with customers and potential customers at a click of a button if you have a special going on or updates of work you did.
> ...


NO TE CREAS WUEY YO TAMBIEN ME METO AHI EVERY NOW AND THEN HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin: AND I KNOW THAT IT A GOOD WAY OF COMMUNICATION......  Y GRACIAS POR TU AMISTAD HOMIE, I HOLLA IF I NEED SOMETHING FOR SURE, AND I MIGHT BE ON UR SIDE THIS WEEKEND!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 09:34 PM~13891931
> *:uh: bet the rockets lose
> *


No yao, mutombo, nor mcgrady and game 7??? If I was lakers I would be embarrased. Would be even more if they get taken out by a team with half of team injured.LOL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 14 2009, 11:33 PM~13891920
> *GAME 7
> *


YA DUERMETE WUEY!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 09:34 PM~13891931
> *:uh: bet the rockets lose
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: will see


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 14 2009, 09:35 PM~13891957
> *No yao, mutombo, nor mcgrady and game 7??? If I was lakers I would be embarrased. Would be even more if they get taken out by a team with half of team injured.LOL
> *


fuckin politics.. going the distance to generate more revenue.. why u think they playing the nike commercial with lebron and kobe??? thats who will be in the finals.. trust me!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 14 2009, 11:33 PM~13891920
> *GAME 7
> *


i call luck, im a bout to bust out the laker air force 1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2009, 09:39 PM~13892007
> *i call luck, im a bout to bust out the laker air force 1
> *


no thanks we dont need your support.... :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 11:42 PM~13892057
> *no thanks we dont need your support.... :uh:
> *


its not for support its to piss people off,i dont like basketball


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2009, 09:43 PM~13892068
> *its not for support its to piss people off,i dont like basketball
> *


if u wanna piss them off wear some cleveland air force 1s then... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 09:42 PM~13892057
> *no thanks we dont need your support.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 09:34 PM~13891931
> *:uh: bet the rockets lose
> *


Lakers lookin like a real championship team hu???? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 09:44 PM~13892094
> *if u wanna piss them off wear some cleveland air force 1s then... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 11:44 PM~13892094
> *if u wanna piss them off wear some cleveland air force 1s then... :uh:
> *


i dont have any, plus rockets arent playing cleveland


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 14 2009, 09:34 PM~13891935
> *NO TE CREAS WUEY YO TAMBIEN ME METO AHI EVERY NOW AND THEN HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:  AND I KNOW THAT IT A GOOD WAY OF COMMUNICATION......   Y GRACIAS POR TU AMISTAD HOMIE, I HOLLA IF I NEED SOMETHING FOR SURE, AND I MIGHT BE ON UR SIDE THIS WEEKEND!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Cool bro, theres 3 80's two door caddy's we can go look at that are for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 14 2009, 09:35 PM~13891957
> *No yao, mutombo, nor mcgrady and game 7??? If I was lakers I would be embarrased. Would be even more if they get taken out by a team with half of team injured.LOL
> *


 truth


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2009, 09:47 PM~13892126
> *Lakers lookin like a real championship team hu???? :uh:
> *


uhhh rockets will be eliminated next game.. and ya bitch ass didnt even log on after they got blown out by 40.. they get a win tonight and u back on they nuts again... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 14 2009, 11:51 PM~13892182
> *Cool bro, theres 3 80's two door caddy's we can go look at that are for sale. :biggrin:
> *


    SHHHHSHSHSHHSHHHHHHHHH


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone wanna bet the rockets lose game 7.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 14 2009, 09:51 PM~13892192
> *uhhh rockets will be eliminated next game.. and ya bitch ass didnt even log on after they got blown out by 40.. they get a win tonight and u back on they nuts again... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bitch I always stay loggen in....:uh: wether we get elimanated or not.......plain n simple we "should of been swept" but now takin it to 7..... and now we takin it to them and embaressin them twice..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2009, 09:56 PM~13892248
> *Bitch I always stay loggen in....:uh: wether we get elimanated or not.......plain n simple we "should of been swept" but now takin it to 7..... and now we takin it to them and embaressin them twice..
> *


***** fuck you, fuck that muthafuckin cadillac and fuck the houston rockets.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2009, 09:56 PM~13892248
> *Bitch I always stay loggen in....:uh:
> *


O C D


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2009, 09:59 PM~13892277
> ****** fuck you, fuck that muthafuckin cadillac and fuck the houston rockets.
> *


:ugh: FUCK YO COUCH!!!! :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2009, 10:04 PM~13892335
> *:ugh: FUCK YO COUCH!!!! :dunno:
> *


i got 20 on the lakers, small bets, in a recession...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2009, 10:07 PM~13892373
> *i got 20 on the lakers, small bets, in a recession...
> *


FUCK YOU FUCK YO BET FUCK DAT MODAFUCKIN IMPALA AND FUCK THE LOS ANGELES LAKERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2009, 10:13 PM~13892429
> *FUCK YOU FUCK YO BET FUCK DAT MODAFUCKIN IMPALA AND FUCK THE LOS ANGELES LAKERS!!!!!!!!
> *


yao ming called, said get his nuts off your chin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2009, 10:14 PM~13892447
> *yao ming called, said get his nuts off your chin
> *


Da man called.........said stfu n stay on call


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2009, 09:56 PM~13892248
> *Bitch I always stay loggen in....:uh: wether we get elimanated or not.......plain n simple we "should of been swept" but now takin it to 7..... and now we takin it to them and embaressin them twice..
> *


 :uh: bet they dont get pass this series



> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 14 2009, 09:59 PM~13892277
> ****** fuck you, fuck that muthafuckin cadillac and fuck the houston rockets.
> *


x2 i agree with all of the above :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 14 2009, 10:55 PM~13892243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take that


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2009, 10:18 PM~13892507
> *Da man called.........said stfu n stay on call
> *


got paid to sleep last nite


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

This Saturday !!!! Hope to see some people out there...... Come get your ride cleaned beofre the chill spot on Sunday.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pa' los tejanos de houston...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13894490

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 09:14 AM~13894583
> *pa' los tejanos de houston...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13894490
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 15 2009, 09:19 AM~13894614
> *
> *


   


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=476804


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2009, 10:37 PM~13892723
> *i'll take that
> *


so u saying the rockets are gona win.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 08:14 AM~13894583
> *pa' los tejanos de houston...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13894490
> ...


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1167698886.html
WTF?  :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 15 2009, 10:30 AM~13895153
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1167698886.html
> WTF?    :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

a lot of day dreamers on craigslist.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 09:36 AM~13895197
> *:biggrin:
> 
> a lot of day dreamers on craigslist.
> *


You ain't lying Homie.....I bet you have dudes asking if you take payments..Those never fail.... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 15 2009, 10:39 AM~13895217
> *You ain't lying Homie.....I bet you have dudes asking if you take payments..Those never fail....  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


AND THESE TOO:

*WHAT'S THE LEAST YOU'LL TAKE?*

WTF? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+May 15 2009, 10:39 AM~13895217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, both. one of boilers homeboys came over yesterday to check it out. we'll see. got someone else that says they'll send buy it tomorrow, but that always ends up being a waiting game and no show.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 15 2009, 09:42 AM~13895247
> *AND THESE TOO:
> 
> WHAT'S THE LEAST YOU'LL TAKE?
> ...


What about the one's that are waiting to get an insurance settlement? :biggrin: 
Pinche window shopper, daydreamingass people... :uh: I'm the type that once i call someone to ask about a vehicle it's cause i have the money....... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 09:44 AM~13895262
> *yep, both.  one of boilers homeboys came over yesterday to check it out.  we'll see.  got someone else that says they'll send buy it tomorrow, but that always ends up being a waiting game and no show.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 15 2009, 10:47 AM~13895295
> *What about the one's that are waiting to get an insurance settlement?  :biggrin:
> Pinche window shopper, daydreamingass people... :uh:  I'm the type that once i call someone to ask about a vehicle it's cause i have the money....... :biggrin:
> *


*X2* SI NO POS PA' QUE?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 15 2009, 09:49 AM~13895317
> *X2 SI NO POS PA' QUE?
> *


Now i know why some people put SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY! That eliminates alot of the bullshitters......  Some put IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE MONEY DON'T CALL....... :biggrin: Sounds rude but keeps people from waisting your time....Cause some fools don't have anything better to do.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 15 2009, 10:52 AM~13895342
> *Now i know why some people put SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY! That eliminates alot of the bullshitters......   Some put IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE MONEY DON'T CALL....... :biggrin:  Sounds rude but keeps people from waisting your time....Cause some fools don't have anything better to do.
> *


AND THEY STILL CALL :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 15 2009, 09:53 AM~13895355
> *AND THEY STILL CALL :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 15 2009, 10:53 AM~13895355
> *AND THEY STILL CALL :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


no sh!t. LOL


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 11:00 AM~13895407
> *no sh!t.  LOL
> *


*PONGANSE A TRABAJAR Y DEJEN DE ESTAR CHINGANDO!* :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

yo latin i have 300 bucks, let me know whats up. thats my favorite car i always wanted. this is my chance to have it and you can help me out man. ill send a pic of the car every week to show you that is still looking okay. let me know man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 15 2009, 10:52 AM~13895342
> *Now i know why some people put SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY! That eliminates alot of the bullshitters......   Some put IF YOU DON'T HAVE THE MONEY DON'T CALL....... :biggrin:  Sounds rude but keeps people from waisting your time....Cause some fools don't have anything better to do.
> *


Some people can't read and always offer trades. Had my grand national for sale on craigslist also but took it down due to pendejos wanting to trade me motorcycles (not taking a risk of breaking my neck), ford f-150's (1992 models) and mustangs with "rebuilt" engines = junks. let me find an example....

*My wife wants to trade you her '99 Regal GS (57,000) for your GN. Would you consider it?*

wtf??? pa' que quiero un pinche mugre?

and here's that p.o.s. mustang that a person offered me for the GN:

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1169154918.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2009, 11:28 AM~13895639
> *yo latin i have 300 bucks, let me know whats up. thats my favorite car i always wanted. this is my chance to have it and you can help me out man. ill send a pic of the car every week to show you that is still looking okay. let me know man
> *


believe it or not, i'm buying a 4 door puto.  :biggrin: 










picking it up next sunday

*keep your 300 and spend it on some rustoleum.*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

granny car.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 11:32 AM~13895679
> *believe it or not, i'm buying a 4 door puto.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  belive it or not i bought a 2 door, ill ride that 4 door as is


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY!! :cheesy:

fked up morn but evenin will make up for it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2009, 11:34 AM~13895710
> *  belive it or not i bought a 2 door, ill ride that 4 door as is
> *


pics of your 2 door?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 11:34 AM~13895709
> *granny car.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bitch is clean as fuck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2009, 11:35 AM~13895719
> *:0  bitch is clean as fuck
> *


1500 bucks.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 11:35 AM~13895718
> *pics of your 2 door?
> *


dont have any,65 vert(rust bucket) but it came with a 4 door bel air :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2009, 11:36 AM~13895732
> *dont have any,65 vert(rust bucket) but it came with a 4 door bel air  :cheesy:
> *


not bad.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 11:36 AM~13895725
> *1500 bucks.
> *


 :uh: thats money you could have spent on your bomb :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2009, 11:37 AM~13895735
> *:uh:  thats money you could have spent on your bomb :twak:
> *


who said i wasn't spending money on it? been buying accessories, etc... for it. you just reminded me, have to go pick up some og '51 wheels for it that are waiting for me. LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 11:40 AM~13895749
> *who said i wasn't spending money on it?  been buying accessories, etc... for it.  you just reminded me, have to go pick up some og '51 wheels for it that are waiting for me.  LOL
> *


interesting


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2009, 09:25 AM~13895109
> *so u saying the rockets are gona win.
> *


yeah


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 09:34 AM~13895709
> *granny car.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2009, 11:35 AM~13895717
> *FRIDAY!! :cheesy:
> 
> fked up morn but evenin will make up for it.
> *


IS IT FIVE YET?

NO NOT REALLY BUT *I'M OFF!!* :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 15 2009, 12:15 PM~13896642
> *IS IT FIVE YET?
> 
> NO NOT REALLY BUT I'M OFF!! :cheesy:
> *


i dont like you!! :angry: ........ :biggrin: ........... i wish i was off....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2009, 11:22 AM~13896689
> *i dont like you!! :angry: ........ :biggrin: ........... i wish i was off....
> *


check ur inbox :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2009, 11:22 AM~13896689
> *i dont like you!! :angry: ........ :biggrin: ........... i wish i was off....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cali you have a pm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 15 2009, 12:25 PM~13896715
> *check ur inbox  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2009, 12:26 PM~13896731
> *:wave:
> *


  lemme guess...youre off too...


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 14 2009, 08:51 PM~13889936
> *ney hoime  they clean up just like new
> *


i kenw they would :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2009, 11:37 AM~13896830
> * lemme guess...youre off too...
> *


I'm off :cheesy: got there at 930........left at 2...:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2009, 01:41 PM~13897421
> *I'm off :cheesy: got there at 930........left at 2...:biggrin:
> *


sthu! :angry: dayum slackers!! LOL!! .... where you watch the game at last night?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nintendo wii for sale 2 comtrollers and lots of games... 300 firm!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2009, 12:26 PM~13896731
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: friendly ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2009, 01:59 PM~13897597
> *sthu!  :angry: dayum slackers!! LOL!! .... where you watch the game at last night?
> *


damn slackers some of us would be happy to have a job. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 15 2009, 11:37 AM~13896830
> * lemme guess...youre off too...
> *


no im working wireless laptop :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2009, 06:04 PM~13899603
> *no im working wireless laptop  :biggrin:
> *


stop lying *****.. you on that raggidy ass blackberry phone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2009, 05:44 PM~13899909
> *stop lying *****.. you on that raggidy ass blackberry phone
> *


verizon wireless cock sucker. so e a d


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2009, 06:45 PM~13899915
> *verizon wireless cock sucker. so e a d
> *


mayne i'm on my cell phone and you still aint got shyt on me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya heard!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Short Dog dropping the Funk on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Latin puttin' it down! spinnin all your freestyle hitz!.. http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 15 2009, 07:30 PM~13900825
> *Latin puttin' it down! spinnin all your freestyle hitz!.. http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2009, 07:38 PM~13900888
> *
> *


Latin diggin dem crates!!! http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: dj short dog, switches4life, KRAZYTOYZ :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 15 2009, 09:49 PM~13900967
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: dj short dog, switches4life, KRAZYTOYZ :wave:
> *












puro conjunto!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 08:13 PM~13901234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


avientence una de los palominos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13901491
> *avientence una de los palominos
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13901615


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 08:59 PM~13901666
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13901615
> *


Latin up once again!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

what it do . h town homies 



:wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

dead :|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2009, 06:03 AM~13903769
> *dead :|
> *


 :|


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2009, 08:13 PM~13901234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2009, 09:53 AM~13904211
> *
> *


que rollo homie, te pierdes!!!! i still have the same # call me.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 16 2009, 12:29 PM~13905100
> *
> *


So what's tha deal.....you didn't like the numbers or what


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 16 2009, 11:34 AM~13905526
> *So what's tha deal.....you didn't like the numbers or what
> *


hell naw i didnt...lol... i liked a few sets...but i aint gonna never ever pay that much for no damn rims...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

so which individuals are gunna go to tulsa..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anyone got a battery charger they wanna sell?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 16 2009, 04:09 PM~13906421
> *anyone got a battery charger they wanna sell?
> *


Sears


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

puro jale wy uno que es pobre


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 16 2009, 02:01 PM~13906376
> *so which individuals are gunna go to tulsa..
> *


u mean from the club?..the whole chapter is going.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wait,,nevermind


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2009, 04:32 PM~13906915
> *wait,,nevermind
> *


 :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2009, 03:19 PM~13906848
> *u mean from the club?..the whole chapter is going.
> *


no.. as in people..

wasnt tryin to get caught slippin?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 16 2009, 03:40 PM~13906954
> *no.. as in people..
> 
> wasnt tryin to get caught slippin?
> *


r u going?/ told u to drive la magnum...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 16 2009, 03:42 PM~13906961
> *r u going?/ told u to drive la magnum...
> *


if my car is done.. im going with the car hauler..
bitch u just want somebody to drive so u can drink the whole way..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 16 2009, 03:43 PM~13906963
> *if my car is done.. im going with the car hauler..
> bitch u just want somebody to drive so u can drink the whole way..
> *


and whats wrong with that..maybe put a few in the air :biggrin: jus go anyway i wanna go jus not by myself .. long ass lonely ride... :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 16 2009, 03:44 PM~13906968
> *and whats wrong with that..maybe put a few in the air  :biggrin:  jus go anyway i wanna go jus not by myself .. long ass lonely ride... :uh:
> *


ha.. this *****.. 
im not in the mood to go.. but we shall see


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 16 2009, 03:46 PM~13906973
> *ha.. this *****..
> im not in the mood to go.. but we shall see
> *


 :uh: sounds like ebonics for broke...lol.. whatever ***** i aint gon beg ya black ass :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 16 2009, 03:47 PM~13906984
> *:uh: sounds like ebonics for broke...lol.. whatever ***** i aint gon beg ya black ass  :cheesy:
> *


i feel like shit, and i still gotta paint my moms car.. and two more tommorow..
:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 16 2009, 03:49 PM~13907002
> *i feel like shit, and i still gotta paint my moms car.. and two more tommorow..
> :uh:
> *


yea we talkin next month tho ***** u aint gon be tired in a month aint like u painting that fuckin much over there... :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 16 2009, 03:51 PM~13907015
> *yea we talkin next month tho ***** u aint gon be tired in a month aint like u painting that fuckin much over there... :uh:
> *


sometimes.. gotta make money to continue the work on this bucket..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 16 2009, 03:52 PM~13907019
> *sometimes.. gotta make money to continue the work on this bucket..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+May 16 2009, 03:33 PM~13906920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, im a little slow but i got it :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2009, 06:16 PM~13907431
> *drinkin tonite?
> *


  broke this week


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2009, 07:35 PM~13907873
> *  broke this week
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 16 2009, 09:13 PM~13908962
> *
> *


hey wey, do people still hangaround westimer and 6,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 16 2009, 09:15 PM~13908979
> *hey wey, do people still hangaround westimer and 6,
> *


no see wey ya no he salido pa alla


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nintendo wii for sale...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

roll call 4 hangout at pasadena


----------



## cartucho (May 12, 2009)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 17 2009, 11:29 AM~13911771
> *roll call 4 hangout at pasadena
> *


I just passed by. There is alot of cars already there... I'll be there after the game :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sorry ass houston rockets... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

go lakers sorry guys your rocket just crashed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: hey......FUCK BOTH Y'ALL!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2009, 03:08 PM~13913185
> *:uh: hey......FUCK BOTH Y'ALL!!!
> *


awwww nobody to cheer for in the playoffs??? bwahahahahahahahahahaahha!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 17 2009, 03:14 PM~13913230
> *awwww nobody to cheer for in the playoffs??? bwahahahahahahahahahaahha!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 17 2009, 04:14 PM~13913230
> *awwww nobody to cheer for in the playoffs??? bwahahahahahahahahahaahha!!!!!
> *


he had his tuba all polished up for rockets victory parade.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 17 2009, 03:19 PM~13913254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 17 2009, 03:20 PM~13913263
> *he had his tuba all polished up for rockets victory parade.
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 17 2009, 03:14 PM~13913230
> *awwww nobody to cheer for in the playoffs??? bwahahahahahahahahahaahha!!!!!
> *


No need to cheer....nuggets gon handle da fakers next rd.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2009, 03:30 PM~13913313
> *No need to cheer....nuggets gon handle da fakers next rd.
> *


wrong again...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2009, 03:08 PM~13913185
> *:uh: hey......FUCK BOTH Y'ALL!!!
> *


u act surprised that the rockets aint worth a dammn


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2009, 04:34 PM~13913708
> *u act surprised that the rockets aint worth a dammn
> *


+1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 17 2009, 06:35 PM~13913716
> *+1
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice color on the 62

big pimp thanks for paying my water bill this month, withyour championship rockets :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2009, 08:47 PM~13915133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good work..


gay colors though


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2009, 02:30 PM~13913313
> *No need to cheer....nuggets gon handle da fakers next rd.
> *


not even you believe that one :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@May 17 2009, 09:12 PM~13916119
> *not even you believe that one :0  :0
> *


Shit...if they had trouble wit the injured limp rockets.......they really gon have fun wit the young up pace nugs..... 

If not...lebron will be sure to put them away...


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 17 2009, 09:02 PM~13916010
> *good work..
> gay colors though
> *


not really just needs sum rims wit no gold or lil gold n color Z's or D's!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@May 17 2009, 10:08 PM~13916604
> *not really just needs sum rims wit no gold or lil gold n color Z's or D's!!!
> *


plan on paintin the lip violet, with gold spinners and violet chips..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 17 2009, 11:02 PM~13916010
> *good work..
> gay colors though
> *


didnt you used to have a pink monte carlo?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 16 2009, 02:09 PM~13906421
> *anyone got a battery charger they wanna sell?
> *


Lowrider= 1 



Cat=0


:biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 17 2009, 11:55 PM~13917043
> *didnt you used to have a pink monte carlo?
> *


EL NANITO LE CHINGO AL PANSON


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 17 2009, 11:55 PM~13917043
> *didnt you used to have a pink monte carlo?
> *


snitch


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 01:22 AM~13917284
> *snitch
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Just wanna send a big THANK YOU to all those who came out to the carwash it was a good turn out. Hope to see everyone soon.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

monday! :thumbsdown:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2009, 07:47 PM~13915133
> *
> 
> 
> ...






NICE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 15 2009, 10:30 AM~13895153
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1167698886.html
> WTF?    :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Didn't sell, boilers homeboy must have been daydreaming. GN back up for sale again, another daydreamer that didn't come through. :angry:  


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1176477673.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 17 2009, 09:47 PM~13915133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good guey! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 08:16 AM~13919068
> *Didn't sell, boilers homeboy must have been daydreaming.  GN back up for sale again, another daydreamer that didn't come through.  :angry:
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1176477673.html
> *


THAT daydreamer was at the hangout yesterday, :roflmao: :roflmao: fool talking about, yeah the car is clean but it looks like its been underwater, i told him , GTF OUT OF HERE :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 18 2009, 10:33 AM~13919174
> *THAT daydreamer was at the hangout yesterday,  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fool talking about, yeah the car is clean but it looks like its been underwater, i told him , GTF OUT OF HERE :biggrin:
> *


lmao! wtf? that ***** is crazy. underwater? shit, his paisa truck looks like it was underwater. young busted ass ******.

He ought to just tell the truth and say "i don't have the $ and my dad said he was going to see how i pay him back if he lets me borrow the money." ole wannabe baller. gtfo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 18 2009, 10:33 AM~13919174
> *THAT daydreamer was at the hangout yesterday,  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fool talking about, yeah the car is clean but it looks like its been underwater, i told him , GTF OUT OF HERE :biggrin:
> *


tell that young nga to get a real job and stop trying to front ole home depot working ass ******.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2009, 09:38 AM~13918716
> *monday! :thumbsdown:
> *


HEY SORRY ABOUT FRIDAY - I LEFT AS SOON AS THEY LET ME AND DID NOT LOG IN TO LAYITLOW UNTIL NOW.. THANKS FOR COMMING THOUGH :biggrin: 

I AGREE "MONDAY :thumbsdown: "


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 08:37 AM~13919199
> *tell that young nga to get a real job and stop trying to front ole home depot working ass ******.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 18 2009, 10:45 AM~13919272
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que le para de comprar a su vieja los happy meals y se pone ahorrar su dinero. :buttkick:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 18 2009, 08:33 AM~13919174
> *THAT daydreamer was at the hangout yesterday,  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fool talking about, yeah the car is clean but it looks like its been underwater, i told him , GTF OUT OF HERE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 10:16 AM~13919068
> *Didn't sell, boilers homeboy must have been daydreaming.  GN back up for sale again, another daydreamer that didn't come through.  :angry:
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1176477673.html
> *


seems kind of cheap dont you think?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 18 2009, 11:40 AM~13919736
> *seems kind of cheap dont you think?
> *


yes it is, it's priced to move. even at that i still get a lot of broke bishes wanting payment plans.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 18 2009, 11:23 AM~13919608
> *:0
> *


pulled out of water. lmao!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 10:15 AM~13920043
> *pulled out of water.  lmao!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: good frame to wrapp


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 18 2009, 09:41 AM~13919232
> *HEY SORRY ABOUT FRIDAY - I LEFT AS SOON AS THEY LET ME AND DID NOT LOG IN TO LAYITLOW UNTIL NOW.. THANKS FOR COMMING THOUGH :biggrin:
> 
> I AGREE "MONDAY  :thumbsdown: "
> *


of course!! you know i wouldnt sell you out!!! :biggrin: 

(oh and now i get it...) :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT


cause ya'll let the thread go all way to bottom of the page 

:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 18 2009, 03:15 PM~13922557
> *of course!! you know i wouldnt sell you out!!! :biggrin:
> 
> (oh and now i get it...) :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 05:44 PM~13924861
> *TTT
> cause ya'll let the thread go all way to bottom of the page
> 
> ...


fuckin thread is wack lately anyways :uh:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2009, 06:57 PM~13925042
> *fuckin thread is wack lately anyways  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 12:15 PM~13920043
> *pulled out of water.  lmao!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 man this ***** drug an old school blond skrippa down montros back in tha day :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 18 2009, 06:24 PM~13925388
> *:0 man this ***** drug an old school blond skrippa down montros back in tha day :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: what up mayne, what it do


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 18 2009, 03:23 PM~13923426
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 05:47 PM~13924898
> *:uh:
> *


step ur game up fatboy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 18 2009, 08:24 PM~13925388
> *:0 man this ***** drug an old school blond skrippa down montros back in tha day :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 1 less lizard. LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 18 2009, 08:25 PM~13925403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: what up mayne, what it do
> *


CHILLIN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

one of the baddest lowlows


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what free program can i use to get rid of a virus on my cmp. or should i jus take it to best buy...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2009, 09:46 PM~13926437
> *what free program can i use to get rid of a virus on my cmp. or should i jus take it to best buy...
> *


just buy spysweeper online. if your computer is already fked, throw it away. make sure to let me know where you trash it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 18 2009, 07:45 PM~13926433
> *one of the baddest lowlows
> 
> 
> ...


hollywood park casino on the first :biggrin: man i was drunk that day..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 18 2009, 12:28 PM~13921460
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: good frame to wrapp
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 07:48 PM~13926467
> *just buy spysweeper online.  if your computer is already fked, throw it away.  make sure to let me know where you trash it.
> *


lol.. my desktop is fucked cant even log on.. im on my laptop jus got this virus today.. desktop got fucked bcuz someone was downloading shit :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2009, 09:49 PM~13926485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2009, 09:50 PM~13926497
> *lol.. my desktop is fucked cant even log on.. im on my laptop jus got this virus today.. desktop got fucked bcuz someone was downloading shit  :uh:
> *


porn it tempting but dangerous when downloading. you don't know if you'll catch a virus hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 07:52 PM~13926533
> *porn it tempting but dangerous when downloading.  you don't know if you'll catch a virus  hno:
> *


what bout music??? :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2009, 07:49 PM~13926485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hay gguuueeeyyyy!!!!!!!, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2009, 09:53 PM~13926542
> *what bout music??? :0
> *


digale no a la pirateria :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 07:55 PM~13926583
> *digale no a la pirateria  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 18 2009, 07:51 PM~13926514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: puro malandrin :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 07:55 PM~13926583
> *digale no a la pirateria  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


u failed latina.. but yea it was jus a question.. i pay for songs on itunes... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2009, 09:56 PM~13926611
> *u failed latina.. but yea it was jus a question.. i pay for songs on itunes... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 07:59 PM~13926634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got it that time... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2009, 09:56 PM~13926610
> *:0  :0 ay wey pinche linea
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: puro malandrin  :biggrin:
> *


por lo menos un ocho por el buen salud. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

k onda sic???


wtf


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13926673
> *por lo menos un ocho por el buen salud.  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: no wonder u losing ur hair :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2009, 08:08 PM~13926775
> *k onda sic???
> wtf
> *


shut up bitch.. u knew it was coming... 20 bucks tramp :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2009, 10:08 PM~13926777
> *:uh:  :uh: no wonder u losing ur hair  :0
> *


yo ya no le entro a esa chingadera. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2009, 08:11 PM~13926813
> *shut up bitch.. u knew it was coming... 20 bucks tramp :uh:
> *


40 bucks for grill.. 75 for bump


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

120.. package deal


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2009, 08:14 PM~13926859
> *40 bucks for grill.. 75 for bump
> *


what i tiod ya ass earlier... ***** i might as well take it to a REAL shop with a botth and materials in stock.. fuck off blackey...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2009, 08:15 PM~13926877
> *what i tiod ya ass earlier... ***** i might as well take it to a REAL shop with a botth and materials in stock.. fuck off blackey...
> *


haha.. booth next door retard... failed..

material in stock too dip shit..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 18 2009, 08:14 PM~13926859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u cant count for shit... fuck yo package deal..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2009, 08:16 PM~13926898
> *haha.. booth next door retard... failed..
> 
> material in stock too dip shit..
> *


yea but its not urs... so u fail fuckin shadetree painter...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 18 2009, 08:12 PM~13926827
> *yo ya no le entro a esa chingadera.  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 18 2009, 08:17 PM~13926900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give me 15,000 and it will :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2009, 08:21 PM~13926986
> *lol... bitch i graduated.
> just seein if u would catch on :biggrin:  :0
> give me 15,000 and it will :uh:
> *


i count better than anything else dumbass.. and no on the 15000 so u can trick it off on white girls and billet accessories??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 18 2009, 06:57 PM~13925042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

you know that fool aint good with arifmatick


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2009, 08:21 PM~13926986
> *lol... bitch i graduated.
> just seein if u would catch on :biggrin:  :0
> give me 15,000 and it will :uh:
> *


and??/ whats ur point??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 18 2009, 08:23 PM~13927005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u should be good.. count them pennies... jobless bitch :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2009, 08:24 PM~13927026
> *and??/ whats ur point??
> *


im a semi smart *****!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 08:23 PM~13927009
> *:uh:
> nice..  but those are 67's though.    but then again i wouldnt expect you to know about anything other then 80's g-body  buckets.    :uh:
> :roflmao:
> ...


eye kno dhat nhow... hii kant due chit write :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 18 2009, 08:23 PM~13927005
> *i count better than anything else dumbass.. and no on the 15000 so u can trick it off on white girls and billet accessories??
> *


ha...white boy minitruckin lifestyle owned....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 18 2009, 08:25 PM~13927035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh no again!!! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 18 2009, 08:26 PM~13927048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i would.. so then i can rent it out and make my money back..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 18 2009, 09:23 PM~13927005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good thing i got nice little stash of cash to tied me over. my lavish lifestyle with continue.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2009, 09:31 PM~13927157
> *eh fawk you,blauk peec of chit
> damn how da fuck that foo type like that everyday.. couldnt do it..
> metrosexual tight pants holdin doggys with a tubu back pack lookin ass*


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 08:34 PM~13927210
> *:0
> good thing i got nice little stash of cash to tied me over.    my lavish lifestyle with continue.
> *


 da fuck are u , gwen steffani..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2009, 09:38 PM~13927259
> *da fuck are u , gwen steffani..
> *


naw..but i made preperations in case of such an event. so i'm good without a job for awhile.. enough cash to cover bills and wings and bar tab at ghetto bars.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2009, 08:31 PM~13927157
> *eh fawk you,blauk peec of chit
> damn how da fuck that foo type like that everyday.. couldnt do it..
> metrosexual tight pants holdin doggys with a tubu back pack lookin ass
> ...


:uh: :ugh: :| hattin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 18 2009, 09:42 PM~13927314
> *:uh:  :ugh: :| hattin...
> *














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 08:45 PM~13927363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: hey fuck off ....still one handsome young man.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13927363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 18 2009, 09:49 PM~13927424
> *:uh: hey fuck off ....still one handsome young man.
> *


talkin about your homie like that.. could give people wrong idea :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 08:51 PM~13927471
> *talkin about your homie like that.. could give people wrong idea  :scrutinize:
> *


na...he one ugly gremlin lookin ass *****....but has gotten more puusy on accident than u have on purpose.....im jus sayin...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 08:51 PM~13927471
> *talkin about your homie like that.. could give people wrong idea  :scrutinize:
> *


fucvk all dat u gettin dat nex sidekick or stickin wit da old one???? new ones is one bad mofo and has 3g internets.....:0 i gota sell this g1 n get it...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 18 2009, 09:55 PM~13927553
> *fucvk all dat u gettin dat nex sidekick or stickin wit da old one???? new ones is one bad mofo and has 3g internets.....:0 i gota sell this g1 n get it...
> *


i'm being layed off.. imma have to keep workin wif this sidekick lx


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13927578
> *i'm being layed off..  imma have to keep workin wif this sidekick lx
> *


come get this g1 from me for 100..........itll be faster to add ur lame replys n comebacks when attemptin to talk shit....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 18 2009, 09:59 PM~13927630
> *come get this g1 from me for 100..........itll be faster to add ur lame replys n comebacks when attemptin to talk shit....
> *


naw.dont want one. hear they suck


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 09:00 PM~13927637
> *naw.dont want one.  hear they suck
> *


they got there ups n downs heren there....no big problems just slow down sometimes just like anyother phone does.......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 18 2009, 10:41 PM~13928415
> *only what is pictured is for sale, more pics if serious, non AC car 2 door post so it has the full quaerters witch seem nice and straight but are solid up top. but will need the typical replacement panels here n there. floors were patched with a crappy patch job as well as the trunk pan i beleive, no trunk no front end not much left but the rolling chassie that needs wheels and the few solid metal parts. no glass that i noticed. good for suspension parts eyc maybe
> 
> the front frme horns where the core support bolts on were torched off and can be replaced with ones off a scrap frame maybe
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 18 2009, 11:00 PM~13928800
> *full complete motor will start right now as is. its been itting so its dusty as hell but will clean up real nice for a street car. with a minor touch up.
> its a 283 out a 63 impala over .40 no miles on it at all. carb plugs wires start alt everything included. all specs and info is available for the block
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2009, 06:47 PM~13924898
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 

tuesday!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2009, 07:03 AM~13931124
> *:uh:
> 
> tuesday!
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 19 2009, 07:19 AM~13931183
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 19 2009, 07:03 AM~13931124
> *:uh:
> 
> tuesday!
> *


wings :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2009, 11:54 AM~13933815
> *wings  :biggrin:
> *


true! :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 11:11 AM~13934039
> *
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

2nd Annual shirts now available!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 19 2009, 04:13 PM~13936351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 19 2009, 04:13 PM~13936351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who do we pay for these?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 02:21 PM~13936452
> *who do we pay for these?
> *


u can gettem from any Latin kustoms member or from tim or bruce


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 19 2009, 04:27 PM~13936526
> *u can gettem from any Latin kustoms member or from tim or bruce
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 04:21 PM~13936452
> *who do we pay for these?
> *


slippin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2009, 04:44 PM~13936733
> *slippin
> *


 :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 19 2009, 02:13 PM~13936351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL B TAKING A SINGLE PUMP TO SERVE ANYONE IN THE HOP PIT, SO BRING IT ON ,    , 

not talking shit, just promoting sum healty competition :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 02:48 PM~13936796
> *WILL B TAKING A SINGLE PUMP TO SERVE ANYONE IN THE HOP PIT, SO BRING IT ON ,       ,
> 
> not talking shit, just promoting sum healty competition :biggrin:
> *



If All Goes As Planned Impalas Magazine & Roll'N Lowrider Dvd's Will Be In Attendence


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 19 2009, 04:51 PM~13936840
> *If All Goes As Planned Impalas Magazine & Roll'N Lowrider Dvd's Will Be In Attendence
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 19 2009, 02:51 PM~13936840
> *If All Goes As Planned Impalas Magazine & Roll'N Lowrider Dvd's Will Be In Attendence
> *


 :0 :0 , and radical hoppers too :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 02:55 PM~13936895
> *:0  :0
> *


cheerleaders, .. get ur pom poms ready


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 02:48 PM~13936796
> *WILL B TAKING A SINGLE PUMP TO SERVE ANYONE IN THE HOP PIT, SO BRING IT ON ,       ,
> 
> not talking shit, just promoting sum healty competition :biggrin:
> *


thats a pretty bold statement...whats the car hittin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 05:57 PM~13937625
> *cheerleaders, .. get ur pom poms ready
> *


:| im not the one screaming gooo boooiiiiiilllllllleeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 04:30 PM~13938005
> *:| im not the one screaming gooo boooiiiiiilllllllleeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2009, 04:22 PM~13937907
> *thats a pretty bold statement...whats the car hittin
> *


CANT TELL  , but its a NO weight complete single hopper, ON 13s , no ballon tires eithr


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 06:51 PM~13938272
> *CANT TELL  , but its a NO weight complete single hopper, ON 13s , no ballon tires eithr
> *


deeezzzz lowride ty's ova here ....iono what dem iz but deez lowride ty's ova here


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 19 2009, 04:30 PM~13938005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha my ***** jimbo a fool... she came to cha cha!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 04:51 PM~13938272
> *CANT TELL  , but its a NO weight complete single hopper, ON 13s , no ballon tires eithr
> *


probably a chipper anyway.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2009, 07:08 PM~13938479
> *lol... u dont say shit when u at events.. walkin around like a scared lil bitch...
> hahaha my ***** jimbo a fool... she came to cha cha!!!
> *


i dont know anybody there so what you want me to say. im not713lowriderboy saying hia nd bye to every motherfucker there. im there to look at the cars not to make friends or have a conversation


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 05:14 PM~13938557
> *i dont know anybody there so what you want me to say. im not713lowriderboy saying hia nd bye to every motherfucker there. im there to look at the cars not to make friends or have a conversation
> *


but you tough enough to talk shit on the internet... everybody in this topic has had a pic of them posted so u know who everyne is... truth is u jus scared to say shit to anybodys face...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THIS IS THA JAM>>>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arWM_rBiHQk


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2009, 07:23 PM~13938657
> *but you tough enough to talk shit on the internet... everybody in this topic has had a pic of them posted  so u know who everyne is... truth is u jus scared to say shit to anybodys face...
> *


i know who some of the people there, i met some, like i said im just there to look at the cars, but ok you win you know everything


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 05:27 PM~13938708
> *i know who some of the people there, i met  some, like i said im just there to look at the cars, but ok you win you know everything
> *


i dont know everything..but i do know u talk shit on the net and in person u dont talk ANY shit...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2009, 07:31 PM~13938745
> *i dont know everything..but i do know u talk shit on the net and in person u dont talk ANY shit...
> *


everyone talks shit to me here so you just want me to just stay quiet?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 05:33 PM~13938771
> *everyone talks shit to me here so you just want me to just stay quiet?
> *


difference is ...if u tough enough to talk shit on the internet u should be tough enough to talk shit to whoever it is talkin to u in person..or even say anything to the muthafucka.. u talk shit like u billy bad ass and when u come to events u be walkin around with ur head down...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

smh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 19 2009, 04:53 PM~13938299
> *deeezzzz lowride ty's ova here ....iono what dem iz but deez lowride ty's ova here
> *


 :0 :0   :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2009, 05:08 PM~13938479
> *lol... u dont say shit when u at events.. walkin around like a scared lil bitch...
> hahaha my ***** jimbo a fool... she came to cha cha!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 06:05 PM~13939052
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


never seen this car in htown :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 19 2009, 05:24 PM~13938670
> *THIS IS THA JAM>>>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arWM_rBiHQk
> *


agreed


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 08:19 PM~13939193
> *never seen this car in htown :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 last years individuals picnic


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2009, 05:10 PM~13938507
> *probably a chipper anyway.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 06:22 PM~13939229
> *:biggrin:  :nono:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 07:14 PM~13938557
> *i dont know anybody there so what you want me to say. im not713lowriderboy saying hia nd bye to every motherfucker there. im there to look at the cars not to make friends or have a conversation
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

for sale:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 19 2009, 09:12 PM~13939833
> *for sale:
> 
> 
> ...


this is one is clean seen it in person


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 04:51 PM~13938272
> *CANT TELL  , but its a NO weight complete single hopper, ON 13s , no ballon tires eithr
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 09:13 PM~13939845
> *this is one is clean seen it in person
> *


mamaselo ponle condon hijo de 'uta!


it's clean though :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2009, 09:19 PM~13939914
> *mamaselo ponle condon hijo de 'uta!
> it's clean though  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 your salvadorian?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 09:20 PM~13939930
> *:0  :0  your salvadorian?
> *


no but i dug in a salvadorian girl back in 99


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2009, 07:23 PM~13939957
> *no but i dug in a salvadorian girl back in 99
> *


X2, but in 96 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 09:24 PM~13939979
> *X2, but in 96 :biggrin:
> *


good panocha pero estan bien locas.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 09:24 PM~13939979
> *X2, but in 96 :biggrin:
> *


x4 but like two weeks ago


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2009, 07:27 PM~13940012
> *good panocha pero estan bien locas.
> *


shit u aint lying, show up drunk banging on the windows and doors


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 19 2009, 07:23 PM~13939957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ur salvadorian chick was prolly shaped like a popusa tho......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fool, she prolly leave you before the years over


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2009, 09:35 PM~13940128
> *X2.....I'm stuck wit a crazy salvadorian for the rest of my life.. hijo e puta vos.....
> 
> Ur salvadorian chick was prolly shaped like a popusa tho......
> *


the one that use to work in walgreens by breen.....i dont think so


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13940052
> *shit u aint lying, show up drunk banging on the windows and doors
> *


shit mine wanted to leave her husband and went psycho on me. had to quit that job and split.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 19 2009, 07:36 PM~13940150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't matter if dat bitch worked at the vatican wit the pope...if u fucked wit her.....she still fat.....n not phat...I mean FAT!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2009, 08:31 PM~13940052
> *shit u aint lying, show up drunk banging on the windows and doors
> *


i get em banging on doors and windows too.. 


but they trying to get out.. and i ain't having none of that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13940372
> *i get em banging on doors and windows too..
> but they trying to get out.. and i ain't having none of that.
> *


Ha....they trying to get out cuz u keep slippin out.......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 19 2009, 07:36 PM~13940151
> *the one that use to work in walgreens by breen.....i dont think so
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

is there any pinstriper in houston


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2009, 07:35 PM~13940128
> *X2.....I'm stuck wit a crazy salvadorian for the rest of my life.. hijo e puta vos.....
> 
> Ur salvadorian chick was prolly shaped like a popusa tho......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 19 2009, 08:31 PM~13940883
> *is there any pinstriper in houston
> *


depends how crooked u want ur pinstripes............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 19 2009, 08:31 PM~13940883
> *is there any pinstriper in houston
> *


how much you tryin to spend..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 19 2009, 08:35 PM~13940936
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tan locas estas rucas......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2009, 08:38 PM~13940982
> *depends how crooked u want ur pinstripes............
> *


thanks for the love a hole :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

400 to 500


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2009, 08:39 PM~13940995
> *how much you tryin to spend..
> *


uh oh.....too late. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2009, 08:40 PM~13941013
> *thanks for the love a hole  :uh:
> *


Love u too mija...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

want some leafing to


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+May 19 2009, 08:41 PM~13941029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no prob.. i got plenty of pics if u need them.. im at southside customs..

what kind of vehicle?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2009, 08:45 PM~13941102
> *coo
> 
> no prob.. i got plenty of pics if u need them.. im at southside customs..
> ...


its is a cutlass sliver


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 19 2009, 08:47 PM~13941125
> *its is a cutlass sliver
> *


cool.. no problem.. silver matches any color..
let me know what u wanna do.. 832 372 0874.. sic


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2009, 08:49 PM~13941144
> *cool.. no problem.. silver matches any color..
> let me know what u wanna do..  832 372 0874.. sic
> *


cool would like to do this friday oh yeah the seats r blue so want to keep with that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 19 2009, 08:53 PM~13941197
> *cool would like to do this friday
> *


thats fine.. call me thursday.. i can knock it out in a day..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13941222
> *thats fine.. call me thursday.. i can knock it out in a day..
> *


 ok will do thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Lakers :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 19 2009, 08:53 PM~13941197
> *cool would like to do this friday oh yeah the seats r blue so want to keep with that
> *


cool.. i got about 4 different blues..
i can even custom mix some too..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2009, 09:05 PM~13941371
> *cool.. i got about 4 different blues..
> i can even custom mix some too..
> *


sound good hoime


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2009, 08:54 PM~13941222
> *thats fine.. call me thursday.. i can knock it out in a day..
> *



HHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. HOPE MY SHIT IS DONE AFTER 5 MONTHS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 19 2009, 08:57 PM~13941255
> *Lakers  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: STFU ALCOHOLIC.........N FUCK YO CRYBABY ASS LAKERS!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2009, 09:37 PM~13941800
> *:uh: STFU ALCOHOLIC.........N FUCK YO CRYBABY ASS LAKERS!!!!
> *


 :uh: hating ass half a neegah


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

any one is looking for 86 regal :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+May 19 2009, 09:41 PM~13941029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget to use that color changing gold leaf.. that turns dull gray and stays that color.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets. In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest. We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb. American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine. Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table. 

Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.

For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come. Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s. We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share. We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders. 

We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs. 

Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
Editor
Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2009, 11:57 PM~13943176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2009, 10:36 PM~13942507
> *bawlin'
> dont forget to use that color changing gold leaf.. that turns dull gray and stays that color.
> *


ha......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 20 2009, 02:47 AM~13943449
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 19 2009, 07:12 PM~13939833
> *for sale:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+May 19 2009, 09:28 PM~13941662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what.. that cheap shit you bought for your car..

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+May 20 2009, 06:36 AM~13944452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ponte a trabajar pinche mandilon!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2009, 08:27 AM~13944407
> *ha......
> *


QUE ONDA WEY?!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2009, 06:57 AM~13944566
> *price???? how much for just the 5th??? :biggrin:
> ponte a trabajar pinche mandilon!!!!
> *


 :0 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2009, 08:35 PM~13940128
> *I'm stuck wit a crazy salvadorian for the rest of my life.. hijo e puta vos.....
> *


x2 ..... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2009, 08:50 PM~13940372
> *i get em banging on doors and windows too..
> but they trying to get out.. and i ain't having none of that.
> *


i bet.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wednesday... 

week half way over... :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2009, 09:14 AM~13944686
> *wednesday...
> 
> week half way over... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 20 2009, 06:57 AM~13944568
> *QUE ONDA WEY?!
> *


wat up homie.....how was da party.....couldnt make it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2009, 09:11 AM~13944667
> *x2 ..... :roflmao:
> *


baby daddy was a salvi?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 20 2009, 08:16 AM~13944704
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2009, 08:18 AM~13944722
> *baby daddy was a salvi?
> *


correct.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2009, 09:21 AM~13944750
> *correct.
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2009, 09:17 AM~13944714
> *wat up homie.....how was da party.....couldnt make it...
> *


POS IT WAS GOOD, CAN'T GO WRONG WITH A BUDWEISER KEGG-FOUR BUDLIGHT 20 PACKS AND TWO GOOSE BOTTLES TO END UP LIKE THIS :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2009, 09:20 AM~13944741
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2009, 11:57 PM~13943176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2009, 08:14 AM~13944686
> *wednesday...
> 
> week half way over... :thumbsup:
> *


all down hill from here


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 20 2009, 09:38 AM~13945388
> *all down hill from here
> *


agreed.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2009, 09:02 AM~13945674
> *agreed.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 19 2009, 07:12 PM~13939833
> *for sale:
> 
> 
> ...


  $5500


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2009, 08:14 AM~13944686
> *wednesday...
> 
> week half way over... :thumbsup:
> *


hump day


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2009, 01:24 PM~13947702
> *hump day
> *


yes. :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 20 2009, 11:23 AM~13945948
> *  $5500
> *


damn! from 7 g's to that? should sell quick now. good price.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 20 2009, 01:29 PM~13947747
> *yes. :yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2009, 02:18 PM~13948241
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 20 2009, 09:23 AM~13945948
> *  $5500
> *


TTT 4 A GOOD DEAL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 20 2009, 02:29 PM~13949130
> *TTT 4 A GOOD DEAL
> *


Buy it...make it ur new single pump hopper...:0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+May 20 2009, 03:02 PM~13949409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2009, 03:08 PM~13949455
> *Buy it...make it ur new single pump hopper...:0
> *


sure, if that frakin company by ur house calls me back to work :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 20 2009, 04:39 PM~13950250
> *sure, if that frakin company by ur house calls me back to work  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck work...sell da escalade and just live of dat money for a while...:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** gots two em..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 20 2009, 02:29 PM~13949130
> *TTT 4 A GOOD DEAL
> *



$5500 and is still here...................... Come on H-TOWN SOMEBODY JUMP ON THIS GOOD AS DEAL.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2009, 05:44 PM~13950837
> *Fuck work...sell da escalade and just live of dat money for a while...:biggrin:
> *


19.95 oil change, nuff said


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2009, 06:26 PM~13951217
> *19.95 oil change, nuff said
> *


9.95 ass woopens also.....first come first serve....or u wana set an appointment?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2009, 06:38 PM~13951289
> *9.95 ass woopens also.....first come first serve....or u wana set an appointment?
> *


calm down peewee


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2009, 07:38 PM~13951289
> *9.95 ass woopens also.....first come first serve....or u wana set an appointment?
> *


kinda pricey to watch you dislocate your shoulder :uh:


we can see that for free on youtube.. all day..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2009, 07:35 PM~13951816
> *kinda pricey to watch you dislocate your shoulder  :uh:
> we can see that for free on youtube.. all day..
> *


gettin ur ass wooped....9.95...
gettin ur ass wooped by a lightweight wita dislocated shoulder...priceless...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2009, 05:44 PM~13950837
> *Fuck work...sell da escalade and just live of dat money for a while...:biggrin:
> *


uh, good idea 16gs comes with 28s, 94.000 miles :biggrin: , but believe me i been thinking about that 4 a while, sell that bitch and get me a lolow


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 20 2009, 06:23 PM~13951195
> ****** gots two em..
> *


u missd the hangout today way, sum drunk dude hit luis car AGAIN :angry:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13952394
> *u missd the hangout today way, sum drunk dude hit luis car AGAIN :angry:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 20 2009, 10:27 PM~13952458
> *
> 
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone wanna roll westhiemer this saturday....we and john from shortys is gonna roll if anyone wants to roll


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2009, 10:51 PM~13952790
> *anyone wanna roll westhiemer this saturday....me and john from shortys r gonna roll if anyone wants to roll
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2009, 08:51 PM~13952790
> *anyone wanna roll westhiemer this saturday....we and john from shortys is gonna roll if anyone wants to roll
> *


Im down where n wut time?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 20 2009, 08:27 PM~13952458
> *
> 
> *


QUE ROLLO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 20 2009, 08:44 PM~13952692
> *
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: uffin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 20 2009, 11:33 PM~13953361
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  uffin:
> *


que rollo cocho!!!! :biggrin: como te madreas wuey, yo tengo que chingarle porque no tengo feria como tu!!!!! :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 20 2009, 09:37 PM~13953418
> *que rollo cocho!!!! :biggrin:  como te  madreas wuey, yo tengo que chingarle porque no tengo feria como tu!!!!! :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


what??? no way no manches, ya ando consiguiendome otro jale, my vacations are almost over :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 20 2009, 11:52 PM~13953615
> *what??? no way no manches, ya ando consiguiendome otro jale, my vacations are almost over  :biggrin:
> *


orale homie!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 20 2009, 08:22 PM~13952394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im down


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thursday! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 21 2009, 08:52 AM~13956008
> *
> *


manana guey :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2009, 08:51 PM~13952790
> *anyone wanna roll westhiemer this saturday....we and john from shortys is gonna roll if anyone wants to roll
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Same place taco cabanna...from there I wanna roll where ever and.....(We might end up down town) u never know


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 21 2009, 09:20 AM~13956143
> *:0  :0
> *


Getchokeys.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 07:24 AM~13956174
> *Same place taco cabanna...from there I wanna roll where ever and.....(We might end up down town) u never know
> *


:uh:...STFU.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2009, 09:10 AM~13956098
> *manana guey  :biggrin:
> *


i havent forgotten. I have a 4day weekend so im free all weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 21 2009, 11:14 AM~13957122
> *i havent forgotten. I have a 4day weekend so im free all weekend.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 09:52 AM~13956402
> *:uh:...STFU.
> *


Close yo cum drain this talk is for people with cars no for people on the 7year plan so u STFU gracias chavalon


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 12:04 PM~13957593
> *Close yo cum drain this talk is for people with cars no for people on the 7year plan so u STFU gracias chavalo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13957593
> *Close yo cum drain this talk is for people with cars no for people on the 7year plan so u STFU gracias chavalon
> *


gracias chavalon :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13957593
> *Close yo cum drain this talk is for people with cars no for people on the 7year plan so u STFU gracias chavalon
> *


:uh:...hey...aint u got a shop to be at sweepin da floors o somethin????? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

raggy whats up with that info on tulsa ??? fuckin paisa!!! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2009, 01:27 PM~13959742
> *raggy whats up with that info on tulsa ??? fuckin paisa!!! :uh:
> *


We good to go......just get goose n juice for da road trip..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 08:31 AM~13956213
> *Getchokeys.com
> *


i'll be there in 68


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2009, 02:04 PM~13960153
> *i'll be there in 68
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 02:47 PM~13959313
> *:uh:...hey...aint u got a shop to be at sweepin da floors o somethin????? :uh:
> *


Sweep da floor naw nigg toyota pays about 4 of yo people to do that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 21 2009, 03:11 PM~13960234
> *:0
> *


ok i'm lying :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

mayne!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2009, 02:16 PM~13960283
> *ok i'm lying    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: YEAH I KNOW BUT ITS COMING ALONG THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 02:13 PM~13960256
> *Sweep da floor naw nigg toyota pays about 4 of yo people to do that
> *


Well at least they gettin paid while u at home myspacing wit popusa lookin girls....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 21 2009, 03:18 PM~13960314
> *:angry: YEAH I KNOW BUT ITS COMING ALONG THOUGH :biggrin:
> *


go bake a cake or something. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 03:22 PM~13960368
> *Well at least they gettin paid while u at home myspacing wit popusa lookin girls....
> *


ya'll some bawlas with jobs and everything. :angry:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2009, 02:34 PM~13960507
> *go bake a cake or something.   :uh:
> *


:uh: MAS PUTO :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Whats up to all, C C from Houston,
and ofcourse DirtyBay. SALUDOS desde Aruba
i'l be in the states soon to cruse the streets with my
familia... :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2009, 04:04 PM~13960153
> *i'll be there in 68
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2009, 04:16 PM~13960283
> *ok i'm lying    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I HATE THE FOLLWING BUT I NEED TO GET RID OF THE LAC ASAP, COME GET IT TONIGHT $5000 TAKE IT, I HAVE ANOTHER DEAL AND I CANT LET THAT PASS UP. COME GET IT TONIGHT $5000


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 21 2009, 06:22 PM~13962275
> *I HATE THE FOLLWING BUT I NEED TO GET RID OF THE LAC ASAP, COME GET IT TONIGHT $5000 TAKE IT, I HAVE ANOTHER DEAL AND I CANT LET THAT PASS UP. COME GET IT TONIGHT $5000
> *


still kinda steep


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 04:22 PM~13960368
> *Well at least they gettin paid while u at home myspacing wit popusa lookin girls....
> *


but i be gettin paid when im at home....and u just be at home


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 01:52 PM~13960006
> *We good to go......just get goose n juice for da road trip..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 07:53 PM~13963657
> *but i be gettin paid when im at home....and u just be at home
> *


Cuz u black........u gota getcho black obama niggacheck.......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13957593
> *Close yo cum drain this talk is for people with cars no for people on the 7year plan so u STFU gracias chavalon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2009, 07:56 PM~13963691
> *:biggrin:
> *


We gon make dat 12 hour road trip 16hours swervin n shit all da way there....:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 21 2009, 08:21 PM~13964000
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Matres mack jus trying to get some insurance pocket change n clos that bich down n get up out da hood now dat he got his new spot on post oak......:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 10:03 PM~13963784
> *Cuz u black........u gota getcho black obama niggacheck.......
> *


***** we in 2009 two layoff days mon and fri $350 paid to debit card (sittin on my ass)....but in yo terms thats 2 transmissions 1 rack and pinion 4 oil changes and and 3 dollars u stoll out the old ladys ash trey :biggrin: and u still gotta deal with the fact that my dick i longer than yours :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 08:26 PM~13964083
> ****** we in 2009 two layoff days mon and fri $350 paid to debit card (sittin on my ass)....but in yo terms thats 2 transmissions 1 rack and pinion 4 oil changes and and 3 dollars u stoll out the old ladys ash trey :biggrin: and u still gotta deal with the fact that my dick i longer than yours :biggrin:
> *


Ill do all that ina day while u gota make dat da whole week................and yo dick betta be longer than mine for them cadillac escalades u be fuckin wit....and I ain't talmbout ur truck...:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 21 2009, 08:26 PM~13964083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 10:30 PM~13964141
> *Ill do all that ina day while u gota make dat da whole week................and yo dick betta be longer than mine for them cadillac escalades u be fuckin wit....and I ain't talmbout ur truck...:0
> *


no bitch that just two days still get another check from toyota for workin the other three.......i'll call ya monday....or go by the shop and help ya organize your tools or sumthin cuz im off what about u ooh yea im off friday too paid.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 08:39 PM~13964234
> *no bitch that just two days  still get another check from toyota for workin the other three.......i'll call ya monday....or go by the shop and help ya organize your tools or sumthin cuz im off what about u ooh yea im off friday too paid.....
> *


Yea come by since u like hanging out at every shop...except da one dat pays u.....maybe u can mop da floor here wit ur mop head!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dat ***** fucks the skinny ass 3 feet nothin girls cuz he knows they cant take no dick.....and makes fun of me cuz i like bitches with ass and tits and thick thighs


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 08:43 PM~13964269
> *Yea come by since u like hanging out at every shop...except da one dat pays u.....maybe u can mop da floor here wit ur mop head!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 21 2009, 10:21 PM~13964000
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 just down the road, bitch is balling so no biggie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 08:44 PM~13964282
> *dat ***** fucks the skinny ass 3 feet nothin girls cuz he knows they cant take no dick.....and makes fun of me cuz i like bitches with ass and tits and thick thighs
> *


LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 08:44 PM~13964282
> *dat ***** fucks the skinny ass 3 feet nothin girls cuz he knows they cant take no dick.....and makes fun of me cuz i like bitches with ass and tits and thick thighs
> *


Don't be hattin cuz all ma bitches are shaped like normal females...and not h2 hummers....


Oh yea yo bitches got thighs n legs alright.....they got churches chicken thighs n legs in there bras n pockets to snack on while u fuckin em......:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 10:43 PM~13964269
> *Yea come by since u like hanging out at every shop...except da one dat pays u.....maybe u can mop da floor here wit ur mop head!!!
> *


fuck it nothin els to do......why not lowride everyday....and i dont mop floors i told u thats the job they give yo people.........maybe u should try it yo ride would have been done already


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 08:48 PM~13964334
> *fuck it nothin els to do......why not lowride everyday....and i dont mop floors i told u thats the job they give yo people.........maybe u should try it yo ride would have been done already
> *


:uh: fail.......oughta try n mop so u can buy some axe body spray.....lmao!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

GTOWN ROLL CALL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CHILE CON QUESO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 10:47 PM~13964330
> *Don't be hattin cuz all ma bitches are shaped like normal females...and not h2 hummers....
> Oh yea yo bitches got thighs n legs alright.....they got churches chicken thighs n legs in there bras n pockets to snack on while u fuckin em......:biggrin:
> *


***** dem hos aint shaped like normal females dem hos need to eat


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

***** i ain't fuckin with you im goin to sleep 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY FUCK U JACK


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 08:55 PM~13964425
> ****** dem hos aint shaped like normal females dem hos need to eat
> *


They can eat on this dick!!! :biggrin: tell yo fat hoes to call me normal hoes n feed em.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 21 2009, 08:57 PM~13964456
> ****** i ain't fuckin with you im goin to sleep
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY FUCK U JACK
> *


Get da rest.....gota wake up early so u can mop shops....fuck sleep I'm on deeee way to shadow bar :biggrin: and it ain't fat girl night....:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 08:12 PM~13963900
> *We gon make dat 12 hour road trip 16hours swervin n shit all da way there....:0
> *


nope... no swervin buddy.... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2009, 09:00 PM~13964502
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Getcha ass up...vamonos al shadow bar....I know u like to party fucker.....estas viejo pero todavia puedes.....ain't like u gota go to work manana ......:0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2009, 09:02 PM~13964523
> *nope... no swervin buddy.... :cheesy:
> *


Oh....ok...:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 09:05 PM~13964575
> *Getcha ass up...vamonos al shadow bar....I know u like to party fucker.....estas viejo pero todavia puedes.....ain't like u gota go to work manana ......:0
> *


U AINT NO SPRING CHICKEN CABRONE :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2009, 10:52 PM~13964383
> *GTOWN ROLL CALL
> *


YA SABES!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man its goin mothafuckin down in here hold up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2009, 09:05 PM~13964575
> *Getcha ass up...vamonos al shadow bar....I know u like to party fucker.....estas viejo pero todavia puedes.....ain't like u gota go to work manana ......:0
> *


im off till next wednesday so whats up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE+May 21 2009, 09:21 PM~13964000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2009, 10:23 PM~13964739
> *im off till next wednesday so whats up
> *


after june 3rd.. i'll be on an extended *PAID *vacation.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13962275
> *I HATE THE FOLLWING BUT I NEED TO GET RID OF THE LAC ASAP, COME GET IT TONIGHT $5000 TAKE IT, I HAVE ANOTHER DEAL AND I CANT LET THAT PASS UP. COME GET IT TONIGHT $5000
> *


$4000? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2009, 09:27 PM~13964791
> *after june 3rd.. i'll be on an extended PAID vacation.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2009, 09:16 PM~13964690
> *U AINT NO SPRING CHICKEN CABRONE :biggrin:
> *


Shit.......betta ask somebody...:biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13962275
> *I HATE THE FOLLWING BUT I NEED TO GET RID OF THE LAC ASAP, COME GET IT TONIGHT $5000 TAKE IT, I HAVE ANOTHER DEAL AND I CANT LET THAT PASS UP. COME GET IT TONIGHT $5000
> *



DAMN *****,U MUST HAVE A GOOD DEAL COMMIN THRU......


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, cali rydah, BAYTOWNSLC, Devious Sixty8


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 21 2009, 10:30 PM~13964833
> *:0
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2009, 08:52 PM~13964383
> *GTOWN ROLL CALL
> *


 :uh: +monday im there :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 22 2009, 02:39 AM~13966393
> *:uh: +monday im there :biggrin:
> *


POS SI ME DEJAN SALIR TEMPRANO hno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2009, 11:26 PM~13964775
> *prolly an insurance job..but i aint no snitch.
> :roflmao:
> *


MORE THAN LIKELY........ YES :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY!! :biggrin:


so ready for the long weekend... :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2009, 08:05 AM~13967301
> *FRIDAY!! :biggrin:
> so ready for the long weekend... :cheesy:
> *


YEAH, LONG WEEKEND WITH RAIN :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 21 2009, 09:40 PM~13964940
> *DAMN *****,U MUST HAVE A GOOD DEAL COMMIN THRU......
> *



I do man but I dont think its going to happen, with all the window shopper and so call BALLERS. But oh well I got till SUNDAY. If not I told homboy to get rid of the drop top


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 22 2009, 08:21 AM~13967388
> *I do man but I dont think its going to happen, with all the window shopper and so call BALLERS. But oh well I got till SUNDAY. If not I told homboy to get rid of the drop top
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

don't post it on craigslist man, you'll get more trades for mustangs than a motherfker!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@May 21 2009, 10:21 PM~13964000
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


shits overpriced, puro fire sale now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 22 2009, 08:21 AM~13967388
> *I do man but I dont think its going to happen, with all the window shopper and so call BALLERS. But oh well I got till SUNDAY. If not I told homboy to get rid of the drop top
> *


link to the drop top incase you don't get it? :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2009, 08:38 AM~13967480
> *link to the drop top incase you don't get it?  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 22 2009, 07:06 AM~13967307
> *YEAH, LONG WEEKEND WITH RAIN :angry:
> *


is it? i havent watched the news. that sucks. oh well. long as i aint at work. plus theres plenty of fun stuff to do indoors. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2009, 08:56 AM~13967590
> *is it? i havent watched the news. that sucks. oh well. long as i aint at work. plus theres plenty of fun stuff to do indoors. :biggrin:
> *


cojer, cojer y cojer


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2009, 07:58 AM~13967610
> *cojer, cojer y cojer
> *


 :angel: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+May 22 2009, 08:56 AM~13967590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2009, 07:07 AM~13967676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche raza :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2009, 09:17 AM~13967732
> *pinche raza :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hopefully have some mariachis for the 4th of july party. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2009, 09:29 AM~13967824
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hopefully have some mariachis for the 4th of july party.  :biggrin:
> *


CON PISTOLAS PA' TIRAR AL AIRE COMPA :guns: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2009, 06:35 AM~13967462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> don't post it on craigslist man, you'll get more trades for mustangs than a motherfker!
> *


You aint lying.

The drop is out here in Beaumont, it belongs to a freinds cousin thats rolling around here on elbows :angry: yeah ELBOWS :angry: . I told him that car belongs on real spokes n he said buy it and do what ever you want.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 22 2009, 09:39 AM~13967897
> *You aint lying.
> 
> The drop is out here in Beaumont, it belongs to a freinds cousin thats rolling around here on elbows :angry:  yeah ELBOWS :angry: . I told him that car belongs on real spokes n he said buy it and do what ever you want.
> *


pm me on make/model/year

the ride i was going to get is supposedly sold soo far and haven't heard back about it. :tears:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 22 2009, 06:56 AM~13967590
> *is it? i havent watched the news. that sucks. oh well. long as i aint at work. plus theres plenty of fun stuff to do indoors. :biggrin:
> *


buttsecks


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 22 2009, 08:46 AM~13967954
> *buttsecks
> *


:no: LOL!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2009, 07:41 AM~13967906
> *
> the ride i was going to get is supposedly sold soo far and haven't heard back about it.  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 22 2009, 09:57 AM~13968039
> *:0
> *


 :tears:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2009, 07:58 AM~13968048
> *:tears:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 22 2009, 10:03 AM~13968085
> *
> *


 :tears: :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 22 2009, 09:39 AM~13967897
> *You aint lying.
> 
> The drop is out here in Beaumont, it belongs to a freinds cousin thats rolling around here on elbows :angry:  yeah ELBOWS :angry: . I told him that car belongs on real spokes n he said buy it and do what ever you want.
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2009, 07:41 AM~13967906
> *pm me on make/model/year
> 
> the ride i was going to get is supposedly sold soo far and haven't heard back about it.  :tears:
> *



pm sent


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

HAVE A SAFE WEEKEND EVERYONE.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ANY CHILL SPOTS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND !


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 22 2009, 11:45 AM~13969649
> *ANY CHILL SPOTS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND !
> *


thought u were leaving for the weekend?? :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 22 2009, 11:04 AM~13969916
> *thought u were leaving for the weekend?? :uh:
> *


I will be back on Saturday Night. Which mean there is SUNDAY n MONDAY to chill. Im making a short trip to MATAMOROS and coming right back


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

THIS WKND


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2009, 03:29 PM~13971980
> *THIS WKND
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YESS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 22 2009, 11:32 AM~13970289
> *I will be back on Saturday Night. Which mean there is SUNDAY n MONDAY to chill. Im making a short trip to MATAMOROS and coming right back
> *


dont piss in any alleys, could cost you $$$$ if the cops see you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

some ***** got shot up today buy a damn cop down the street at the gas station


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 22 2009, 09:28 PM~13974169
> *some ***** got shot up today buy a damn cop down the street at the gas station
> *


pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 22 2009, 08:28 PM~13974169
> *some ***** got shot up today buy a damn cop down the street at the gas station
> *


good


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2009, 08:52 PM~13964383
> *GTOWN ROLL CALL
> *


Im ready with a new toy if it dont rain :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what day is houston leaving for tulsa again??? raggy, slim, lonestar hit me up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@May 22 2009, 07:55 PM~13974340
> *Im ready with a new toy if it dont rain  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 22 2009, 08:22 PM~13974497
> *what day is houston leaving for tulsa again???  raggy, slim, lonestar hit me up
> *


i believe that friday n coming back monday......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 22 2009, 09:22 PM~13974497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 22 2009, 01:32 PM~13970289
> *I will be back on Saturday Night. Which mean there is SUNDAY n MONDAY to chill. Im making a short trip to MATAMOROS and coming right back
> *


UN VIAJECITO!!!!!   QUICK WAY TO MAKE SOME FERIA.... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 22 2009, 08:21 AM~13967388
> *I do man but I dont think its going to happen, with all the window shopper and so call BALLERS. But oh well I got till SUNDAY. If not I told homboy to get rid of the drop top
> *


PASS ME THAT INFO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@May 22 2009, 07:55 PM~13974340
> *Im ready with a new toy if it dont rain  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@May 22 2009, 07:55 PM~13974340
> *Im ready with a new toy if it dont rain  :biggrin:
> *


bet it aint on da bumper


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 22 2009, 11:39 PM~13975126
> *PASS ME THAT INFO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


get one of those impalas bruce is selling in classifieds section and make it a hopper, a good one to advertise your shop or what ever you want to call it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 22 2009, 09:27 PM~13975057
> *:yes:
> *


:biggrin: ya ready????? da mc gon take its first road trip?????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 22 2009, 05:17 AM~13967008
> *POS SI ME DEJAN SALIR TEMPRANO hno:
> *


  que dice compa se pierde usted :twak: :twak: uffin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 23 2009, 01:41 AM~13975902
> *get one of those impalas bruce is selling in classifieds section and make it a hopper, a good one to advertise your shop or what ever you want to call it
> *


 :uh: pobre guerco!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2009, 03:43 AM~13976316
> * que dice compa se pierde usted :twak:  :twak:  uffin:
> *


POS YA SABE PURO TRABAJAR :uh: 

BUENO APARTE DE UNAS VACACIONES PA' HAWAII :biggrin: 

PERO AQUI ANDO DE REGRESO :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I WAS WATCHIN CHEATERS.....DA WHITE BOY HADEM DUCKIN FOR COVER WITH A PAINTBALL GUN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY WHERE LIKE "HE'S GOT A GUN"...... "OH ITS JUST A PAINT BALL GUN"...."OWWW RUUUUNNNNN" OHCH


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

fuck what ya heard..
im a ***** on a mission


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13974835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  im in....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 07:45 AM~13977067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good... took how many years??? :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 23 2009, 08:06 AM~13977148
> *lookin good... took how many years??? :cheesy:
> *


it takes time..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

test hop...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 08:59 AM~13977376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2009, 06:56 AM~13976841
> *POS YA SABE PURO TRABAJAR :uh:
> 
> BUENO APARTE DE UNAS VACACIONES PA'  HAWAII :biggrin:
> ...


ay guey no pos tas pesado vato :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2009, 11:03 AM~13977407
> *ay guey no pos tas pesado vato  :biggrin:
> *


ASI ES COMPA HECHANDOLE GANAS TODO SE PUEDE, QUE NO?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 23 2009, 08:24 AM~13976735
> *:uh: pobre guerco!!!!
> *


wtf, i dont know if your doping this from the back of your house or in a fucken field :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey i got some all chrome 13/7 got them brand new 4 a s10 but need them gone today 4 250 with tires so hit me up or call 832 396 40 62 and thank post pic soon as i can,also they r 2 month old and still look new


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 08:59 AM~13977376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WACHALE CON EL PALO, CAR HOPPIN GOOD :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 23 2009, 06:24 AM~13976735
> *:uh: pobre guerco!!!!
> *


X2 :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 07:45 AM~13977067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 CLEAN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 09:45 AM~13977067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 10:59 AM~13977376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 23 2009, 12:18 PM~13977853
> *wtf, i dont know if your doping this from the back of your house or in a fucken field :uh:
> *


WE ACTUALLY GOT A SHOP NOW HOMIE GIVE ME A CALL SO I CAN GIVE U DIRECTION ON HOW TO GET TO DA SHOP SO U CAN ROLL BY AND CHECK IT OUT UR SELF!!!!  .......14106 VICTORIA HOUSTON TEXAS 77015


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

shop call...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 02:58 PM~13979498
> *shop call...
> *


IM ON MY WAY, B READY  


















































:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 23 2009, 02:51 PM~13979448
> *WE ACTUALLY GOT A SHOP NOW HOMIE GIVE ME A CALL SO I CAN GIVE U DIRECTION ON HOW TO GET TO DA SHOP SO U CAN ROLL BY AND CHECK IT OUT UR SELF!!!!  .......14106 VICTORIA HOUSTON TEXAS 77015
> *


Pics of the cutlass??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 23 2009, 03:01 PM~13979512
> *IM ON MY WAY, B READY
> :biggrin:
> *


we already loaded on the trailor


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 03:02 PM~13979526
> *we already loaded on the trailor
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 04:58 PM~13979498
> *shop call...
> *


  ALWAYS A NEXT TIME!!!!


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

WE'RE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS WEEKEND,MAY 30,2009 FROM 10 AM TILL 4PM AT THE AUTOZONE ON SOUTH RICHEY, 1734 S. RICHEY, PASADENA,TX...COME OUT...CALLING ALL LOWRIDER CLUBZ AND SOLO RIDERZ....SUPPORT UR LOCAL CAR CLUB.....:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 23 2009, 09:13 AM~13977477
> *ASI ES COMPA HECHANDOLE GANAS TODO SE PUEDE, QUE NO?
> *


si compa eso eso eso


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13979694
> *si compa eso eso eso
> *


puro pa delante


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@May 23 2009, 03:27 PM~13979678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2009, 11:24 PM~13975792
> *bet it aint on da bumper
> *


dont worry sic it will take you out and it aint no hopper just something clean GET READY :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@May 23 2009, 07:01 PM~13980667
> *dont worry sic it will take you out and it aint no hopper just something clean GET READY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 23 2009, 08:59 AM~13977376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 23 2009, 03:44 PM~13979424
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fk you laughing about.. didn't you use similar palo with some jack stands as a car lift?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 23 2009, 12:18 PM~13977853
> *wtf, i dont know if your doping this from the back of your house or in a fucken field :uh:
> *


mira guey


























will get a baby seat so you can ride in my backseat.  :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: GLASSHOUSE 4 SALE ANY ONE REALLY INTRESTED HIT ME UP.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 23 2009, 10:50 PM~13981231
> *:biggrin: GLASSHOUSE 4 SALE ANY ONE REALLY INTRESTED HIT ME UP.
> *


what's the ticket?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

We r on westhimer if anyone is rollin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Lakers !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2009, 10:34 PM~13981124
> *mira guey
> 
> 
> ...


esta pretty


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2009, 09:52 PM~13981245
> *what's the ticket?
> *


ASKING 12K


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 23 2009, 04:51 PM~13979448
> *WE ACTUALLY GOT A SHOP NOW HOMIE GIVE ME A CALL SO I CAN GIVE U DIRECTION ON HOW TO GET TO DA SHOP SO U CAN ROLL BY AND CHECK IT OUT UR SELF!!!!  .......14106 VICTORIA HOUSTON TEXAS 77015
> *


damn thats far


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 23 2009, 11:18 PM~13981423
> *damn thats far
> *


esta hasta la *verga*, you wanting to go?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2009, 11:46 PM~13981647
> *esta hasta la verga, you wanting to go?
> *


to the verga? no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 23 2009, 11:48 PM~13981657
> *to the verga? no
> *


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2009, 08:34 PM~13981124
> *mira guey
> 
> 
> ...



nice 54?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 23 2009, 09:18 PM~13981423
> *damn thats far
> *


Not really, I drive a lil over a hour there and back and did it last 2 days in a row. If it involves lowriding no distance is "too far".


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@May 23 2009, 11:51 PM~13981677
> *nice 54?
> *


53 Training Day Monte Carlo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 23 2009, 11:52 PM~13981681
> *Not really, I drive a lil over a hour there and back and did it last 2 days in a row. If it involves lowriding no distance is "too far".
> *


 :0 only thing is i aint lowriding


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 23 2009, 10:20 PM~13981830
> *:0  only thing is i aint lowriding
> *


Me neither! :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 24 2009, 12:29 AM~13981885
> *Me neither! :0
> *


:h5:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 23 2009, 10:30 PM~13981895
> *:h5:
> *


I'm gon put some 20's on tha trey and low rod it :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 23 2009, 11:32 PM~13981901
> *I'm gon put some 20's on tha trey and low rod it :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2009, 10:39 PM~13981947
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


Thats what I got the rag for to lowride 































But yea that was a joke tho


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 23 2009, 11:40 PM~13981951
> *Thats what I got the rag for to lowride
> But yea that was a joke tho
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 24 2009, 12:32 AM~13981901
> *I'm gon put some 20's on tha trey and low rod it :cheesy:
> *


with an ls engine :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 23 2009, 11:09 PM~13982146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na man aint got money like that.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 18 2009, 07:49 PM~13926485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 24 2009, 12:11 AM~13982155
> *with an ls engine  :0
> *


decode your cowl tags and vins to see what eng you had


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2009, 01:19 AM~13982197
> *decode your cowl tags and vins to see what eng you had
> *


ill do that, but on the side it had that 283 emblems so im guessing that what it had. but ill look it up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 24 2009, 12:23 AM~13982209
> *ill do that, but on the side it had that 283 emblems so im guessing that what it had. but ill look it up
> *


got that one waiting for you if not i can find another 283 1965 maybe even trade for your 350....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 24 2009, 01:25 AM~13982217
> *got that one waiting for you if not i can find another 283 1965 maybe even trade for your 350....
> 
> *


sounds good to me, 350 used to turn on. i was turning it on every week but just stopped doing it, i have it on a cradle just sitting there, but let me make sure if it was an a 283 it came with


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 23 2009, 04:23 PM~13979879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2009, 02:01 AM~13982385
> *:biggrin: asi es my panza verde compa
> 
> 
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 23 2009, 11:42 AM~13978393
> *hey i got some all chrome 13/7  got them brand new 4 a s10 but need them gone today 4 250  with tires so hit me up or call 832 396 40 62 and thank post pic soon as i can,also they r 2 month old and still look new
> *


SOLD- fellow member wants too get them off ur hands. Either him or myself will give u a call.


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX+May 23 2009, 02:22 PM~13979298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sold it already homie, I know your cousin wanted it when I bought it from Stanley. I know alot of people are mad and talking shit BUT I LEFT RO BECAUSE I CANT BE IN A CLUB WERE MEMBERS STEAL FROM EACH OTHER. That why RO is not liked in houston homie cause of people cause of attitudes like your. WHY YOU GET KICKED OUT OF THE HOUSTON CHAPTER FOR?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2009, 10:03 PM~13980964
> *fk you laughing about..    didn't you use similar palo with some jack stands as a car lift?
> *


DEL PUTASO QUE SE PUSO WUEY!!!!! :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 24 2009, 10:33 AM~13983332
> *DEL PUTASO QUE SE PUSO WUEY!!!!! :uh:
> *


WHERE WERE U LASTNIGHT WE ROLL DOWN WESTHIEMER


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 23 2009, 11:18 PM~13981423
> *damn thats far
> *


NOT FOR ME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2009, 10:41 AM~13983361
> *WHERE WERE U LASTNIGHT WE ROLL DOWN WESTHIEMER
> *


WHY DIDNT U CALL ME WUEY?????? :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@May 23 2009, 07:01 PM~13980667
> *dont worry sic it will take you out and it aint no hopper just something clean GET READY :biggrin:
> *


im almost ready.. my shit already clean, and still my daily driver...
YOU AINT READY.and its not a hopper either...


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 10:20 AM~13983286
> *I sold it already homie, I know your cousin wanted it when I bought it from Stanley. I know alot of people are mad and talking shit BUT I LEFT RO BECAUSE I CANT BE IN A CLUB WERE MEMBERS STEAL FROM EACH OTHER. That why RO is not liked in houston homie cause of people cause of attitudes like your. WHY YOU GET KICKED OUT OF THE HOUSTON CHAPTER FOR?
> *


u see homie, i neva got kicked out of no where...i'm a grown man and make my own decisions and when i feel i need to be spoken i speak...if u feel that ur fellow member stole from u, tell me why you ain't have the balls to confront that person...so don't act like u put that vato on blast cuz u didn't...ur ruca got mo balls than u...thats why u left...cuz u feel ur member stole from u..***** we don't need shit u got or possess...we bigger than u...so do the family thing and leave this lifestyle behind u... cuz u can get fuked off...... :biggrin: and speakin on my cuz wanted it...u crazy...***** we'll sell u dream if buy it...we don't buy shit that someone built from our area....we get shit from across the globe and do something with..... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2009, 04:33 AM~13982837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: un chingo de talent right derrrr :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2009, 09:20 AM~13983474
> *:uh:  :uh: un chingo de talent right derrrr :biggrin:
> *


X2, QUE CHINGAOS es eso :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2009, 09:25 AM~13983494
> *X2, QUE CHINGAOS es eso :angry:
> *


para fiestas y posadas el dj latin y sus mamadas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2009, 09:31 AM~13983529
> *para fiestas y posadas el dj latin y sus mamadas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2009, 09:42 AM~13983579
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life




 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 wow, i learned a lot from this page


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+May 24 2009, 09:20 AM~13983286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 10:56 AM~13983927
> *:0
> :0
> 
> ...


where my chinas at guey? :uh:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2009, 09:25 AM~13983494
> *X2, QUE CHINGAOS es eso :angry:
> *


My ex wife used to like that fucken song man esta igual de pendeja que ese puto :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 26 2008, 10:58 AM~12264099
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxley0V1u38
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2009, 10:37 AM~13983809
> *switches4life
> 
> 
> ...


ajuuaaaaa :guns: :h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@May 24 2009, 11:26 AM~13984061
> *My ex wife used to like that fucken song man esta igual de pendeja que ese puto :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2009, 12:19 PM~13984238
> *ajuuaaaaa :guns:  :h5:
> *


las oldies pero goodies :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2009, 12:00 PM~13983952
> *where my chinas at guey? :uh:
> *


having trouble finding 13" tires. pepboys only had some brand i never heard of. aint like you in a hurry anyway.. your bucket aint going nowhere


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@May 24 2009, 09:12 AM~13983451
> *u see homie, i neva got kicked out of no where...i'm a grown man and make my own decisions and when i feel i need to be spoken i speak...if u feel that ur fellow member stole from u, tell me why you ain't have the balls to confront that person...so don't act like u put that vato on blast cuz u didn't...ur ruca got mo balls than u...thats why u left...cuz u feel ur member stole from u..***** we don't need shit u got or possess...we bigger than u...so do the family thing and leave this lifestyle behind u... cuz u can get fuked off...... :biggrin: and speakin on my cuz wanted it...u crazy...***** we'll sell u dream if buy it...we don't buy shit that someone built from our area....we get shit from across the globe and do something with..... :0
> *



:uh:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 03:04 PM~13984705
> *CALIFORNIA is not across the globe. Maybe the HOUSTON chapter does. But its cool, cause I know that person aint got a word of man to step up to what he commited himself too. He dont even answer my calls. But im better than that, and time to move on. I got my real homies I SUPPORT MY LOCAL CAR CLUBS- ALL HOUSTON, PASADENA,BAYTOWN CLUBS.    I hope y'all have agood turn out at the car wash maybe he can replaced my shit with the money y'all make.
> *



:b
iggrin: its funny how shit turnout,  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@May 24 2009, 01:07 PM~13984203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  Whatz up familia; :wave: saludos from Aruba
hope the carwash turns out great...
WIZARD de GULFCOAST R O


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@May 24 2009, 02:18 PM~13984759
> *:biggrin:
> :b
> iggrin: its funny how shit turnout,    :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Wahts up PEPE! You back in the US yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 03:54 PM~13985084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U WISH GORDO :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can refriderated onions go bad?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 04:34 PM~13985243
> *can refriderated onions go bad?
> *


 :yes: :yes: , lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

roll call g town tomarow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2009, 05:39 PM~13985266
> *:yes:  :yes: , lol
> *


fk it.. i'm going for it anyway. living life on da edge!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2009, 04:41 PM~13985273
> *roll call g town tomarow
> *


 :biggrin: Im HERE! TIME N MEETING LOCATION


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 01:29 PM~13984571
> *having trouble finding 13" tires.  pepboys only had some brand i never heard of.    aint like you in a hurry anyway.. your bucket aint going nowhere
> *


might be getting a new bucket soon :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2009, 07:35 PM~13985911
> *might be getting a new bucket soon  :0  :0
> *


think raffle gonna put in emough $ for a new bucket?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 06:36 PM~13985923
> *think raffle gonna put in emough $ for a new bucket?
> *


nah i got that money part covered :biggrin: in all one dollar bills


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 03:54 PM~13985084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 02:04 PM~13984705
> *CALIFORNIA is not across the globe. Maybe the HOUSTON chapter does. But its cool, cause I know that person aint got a word of man to step up to what he commited himself too. He dont even answer my calls. But im better than that, and time to move on. I got my real homies I SUPPORT MY LOCAL CAR CLUBS- ALL HOUSTON, PASADENA,GET IT RITE DROP'EM!!LOL*


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 24 2009, 07:38 PM~13986419
> *LATIN CARTEL C.C. 1st AND ONLY REAL CAR CLUB IN BAYTOWN...GET IT RITE DROP'EM!!LOL
> *



Wuz up ROB! Yeah thats why I said BAYTOWN no S. Whats going on G?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Members: Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC

WE ARE BAYTOWN'S FINEST


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 08:51 PM~13986520
> *2 Members: Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC
> 
> WE ARE BAYTOWN'S FINEST
> *


 :uh: .......... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY


BAYTOWN'S FINEST IN THE MOTHERFUCKIN HOUSE !

Jose I know you dont like big rims but you have to love this one:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 07:50 PM~13986513
> *Wuz up ROB! Yeah thats why I said BAYTOWN no S. Whats going on G?
> *



CHILLIN CHILLIN


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

[/quote]

:biggrin: ALMOST LOOKS AS GOOD AS MINE....LOL


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 08:56 PM~13986555
> *3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY
> BAYTOWN'S FINEST IN THE MOTHERFUCKIN HOUSE !
> 
> ...


looks niiice..........would look better parked next to a blacked out fleetwood............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

>


 :biggrin: ALMOST LOOKS AS GOOD AS MINE....LOL
[/quote]

ALMOST BUT IM SITTING HIGH ON 26 INCH LEXANI'S




> looks niiice..........would look better parked next to a blacked out 62 IMPALA............



SOUNDS BETTER


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 07:56 PM~13986555
> *3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY
> BAYTOWN'S FINEST IN THE MOTHERFUCKIN HOUSE !
> 
> ...


that bitch clean on 6s


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life,
vamonos al pedo wey :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 03:54 PM~13985084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2009, 08:25 PM~13986774
> *switches4life,
> vamonos al pedo wey :yes:  :yes:
> *


tu dices, vamonos wey, pero de voleto que no se de cuenta mi chic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 08:56 PM~13986555
> *3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY
> BAYTOWN'S FINEST IN THE MOTHERFUCKIN HOUSE !
> 
> ...


  just needs a tailgate mural, otherwise dont think of coming to my hood.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 08:37 PM~13986868
> *  just needs a  tailgate mural, otherwise dont think of coming to my hood.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE NACHO LIBRE TRUCK


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT HOUSTON PUT IT DOWN IN DALLAS TODAY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@May 24 2009, 08:41 PM~13986895
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT HOUSTON PUT IT DOWN IN DALLAS TODAY
> *


 :0 pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2009, 09:39 PM~13986879
> *THATS THE NACHO LIBRE TRUCK
> *


kin folk of yours?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+May 24 2009, 07:56 PM~13986555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we sure did...
i got video.. but sum idiot left cam camcorder in dallas..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2009, 08:47 PM~13986945
> *bitch looks good..
> 
> we sure did...
> ...



Whats up FOOL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@May 24 2009, 09:41 PM~13986895
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT HOUSTON PUT IT DOWN IN DALLAS TODAY
> *


word on street is, nobody gives a fk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 08:43 PM~13986910
> *kin folk of yours?
> *


nah, ur neighbor wey :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 24 2009, 08:47 PM~13986945
> *bitch looks good..
> 
> we sure did...
> ...


 :uh: :uh: slap him for me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 08:50 PM~13986978
> *Whats up FOOL!
> *


chillin.. just got back in from d town..

back to work tommorow..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2009, 08:54 PM~13987004
> *:uh:  :uh: slap him for me
> *


pinche tonka left it in arelio's truck..
next day mail ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2009, 11:25 AM~13983494
> *X2, QUE CHINGAOS es eso :angry:
> *


es la musica del valet parker. puro chacarron chasing cars to park. LOL


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 05:54 PM~13985084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know where you can get a project 68 rag for 2200, it has new floors buy still needs work


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2009, 11:38 PM~13987411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so you were selling the gnx for that?!?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 24 2009, 11:47 PM~13987511
> *so you were selling the gnx for that?!?
> *


nope. sold the gn since i didn't want it anymore. already closed on a deal with this car last week but wanted to wait til i found out what i really wanted got sold.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2009, 11:50 PM~13987547
> *nope.  sold the gn since i didn't want it anymore.  already closed on a deal with this car last week but wanted to wait til i found out what i really wanted got sold.
> *


should of sold @ 13000 some hot rod dude would of baught it for that, maybe even more like that gnx that sold for 1XX,XXX (that was was in really good shape tho)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 24 2009, 11:55 PM~13987596
> *should of sold @ 13000 some hot rod dude would of baught it for that, maybe even more like that gnx that sold for 1XX,XXX (that was was in really good shape tho)
> *


well chiquita, if i had a GNX it wouldn't have gone anywhere. whiteman is all talk and no $$. Pinche crackers quick to offer mustangs for trades. I figured a white guy would have picked it up, guess what, a bro'ham did.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

AT 1 piston pumps  and without a doubt won first place. The video speaks for itself. Thanks Aurelio for the great BBQ, and the support! See you at the next show! 

Special props go out to my G O D who's got my back!
take care,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *cali rydah*

I can't believe that motherfucker was asking 5 g's for that regal. I just hung up the phone after he said 5 g's. lmao!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2009, 10:14 PM~13987766
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: cali rydah
> 
> ...


That white regal I sent u a pic of a while back is still at da same park n sell .........trying to get 5stacks for a gbody.....pshhhhhhhhhh......................:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 25 2009, 12:17 AM~13987788
> *That white regal I sent u a pic of a while back is still at da same park n sell .........trying to get 5stacks for a gbody.....pshhhhhhhhhh......................:ugh:
> *


nah it's a different one. pinche primo said "well i paid 2500 for it but i rebuilt the trans for 1000, i want 5000. LOL

pues que la chingada, i couldn't even get 3 g's for my regal. just a bunch of daydreamers and fake ballers that had to talk shit since daddy didn't let them borrow the loot to buy it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2009, 11:57 PM~13987611
> *well chiquita, if i had a GNX it wouldn't have gone anywhere.  whiteman is all talk and no $$.  Pinche crackers quick to offer mustangs for trades.  I figured a white guy would have picked it up, guess what, a bro'ham did.
> *


thats what i thought you had


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 25 2009, 12:19 AM~13987807
> *thats what i thought you had
> *


nope, just a straight up 86 GN.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2009, 11:56 PM~13987606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 did he drove it over there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 24 2009, 10:42 PM~13987457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. peep da afro


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 24 2009, 10:20 PM~13987817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

here is the hood hopper doing its thing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. nice rides in kentucky

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478330


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2009, 04:55 AM~13988942
> *mayne.. nice rides in kentucky
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478330
> *




 X2


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2009, 03:22 AM~13988829
> *here is the hood hopper doing its thing
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2009, 08:39 AM~13989565
> *we rollin to g town..
> *


WHAT TIME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2009, 09:39 AM~13989565
> *:biggrin:
> *


so you drove the elko to dallas? like you said you were?


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 09:20 AM~13983286
> *I sold it already homie, I know your cousin wanted it when I bought it from Stanley. I know alot of people are mad and talking shit BUT I LEFT RO BECAUSE I CANT BE IN A CLUB WERE MEMBERS STEAL FROM EACH OTHER. That why RO is not liked in houston homie cause of people cause of attitudes like your. WHY YOU GET KICKED OUT OF THE HOUSTON CHAPTER FOR?
> *


THAT SHIT IS TRUE :0


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2009, 06:55 AM~13988942
> *mayne.. nice rides in kentucky
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478330
> *


Kentucky keeping lowriding alive!!!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 24 2009, 09:24 PM~13987263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mdz85olds+May 25 2009, 11:22 AM~13990230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 11:55 AM~13990471
> *
> *


groupie ass ***** :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2009, 10:14 PM~13987766
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: cali rydah
> 
> ...


i know he jus handed me the phone and said.. "es hung up" lol.. said he will pay up to 15k for a grand national...and he is also looking for 2 door box or cutlass..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

smelling nothing but indo and charcoal outside... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 25 2009, 11:08 AM~13990573
> *groupie ass *****  :uh:
> *


mad cause ur bucket still sitting on jack stands :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

taking off to G TOWN IN BOUT 30 MIN :uh: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 01:01 PM~13991006
> *mad cause  ur bucket still sitting on jack stands  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 25 2009, 11:53 AM~13990942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where yall meeting at?? i wanna go


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

mayne....boumcin n a turnin!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2009, 01:17 PM~13990633
> *i know he jus handed me the phone and said.. "es hung up" lol.. said he will pay up to 15k for a grand national...and he is also looking for 2 door box or cutlass..
> *


he'll have to sell that 5 g stock rebuilt tranny regal 1st. LOL

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 02:22 PM~13992091
> *he'll have to sell that 5 g stock rebuilt tranny regal 1st.  LOL
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i took a look in his garage and he has some nice toys.. including a 96 ss impala with 17000 og miles :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2009, 04:56 PM~13992337
> *i took a look in his garage and he has some nice toys.. including a 96 ss impala with 17000 og miles  :cheesy:
> *


damn, a real ss :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 03:16 PM~13992486
> *damn, a real ss  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sirr .. maroon with grey ss seats....shifter on the floor :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2009, 02:56 PM~13992337
> *i took a look in his garage and he has some nice toys.. including a 17000 og miles  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 25 2009, 04:02 PM~13992826
> *:0
> *


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

[/IMG]














:0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 25 2009, 06:03 PM~13993899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2009, 05:56 PM~13992772
> *yes sirr .. maroon with grey ss seats....shifter on the floor  :0
> *


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@May 24 2009, 04:15 PM~13984940
> *Wahts up PEPE! You back in the US yet?
> *



Hell no im still in paradise, to bad im just here to work
esta gente only have cruchrockets&micro cars
the beach is great its not like being home
cruse the real ranflas.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2009, 03:22 AM~13988829
> *here is the hood hopper doing its thing
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 06:17 PM~13994065
> *
> *


nice car homie


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: GLASSHOUSE 4 SALE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 25 2009, 09:03 PM~13994588
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GLASSHOUSE 4 SALE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 25 2009, 08:27 PM~13994182
> *nice car homie
> *


THANKS


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2009, 10:53 AM~13990450
> *
> *


  98 inches you make it look easy 8 inches more an you break the record :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey i was going to start a club but that shit hard so is there a car club looking 4 new members if so let me know


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 25 2009, 07:03 PM~13994588
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: GLASSHOUSE 4 SALE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats a hella nice ride!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 25 2009, 09:28 PM~13994835
> *hey i was going to start a club but that shit hard so is there a car club looking 4 new members if so let me know
> *


rusty chinas maybe?

post pics of your ride


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 25 2009, 07:39 PM~13994992
> *rusty chinas maybe?
> 
> post pics of your ride
> *


look under sic forums its the cutlass call freak show


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 25 2009, 09:44 PM~13995061
> *look under sic forums its the cutlass call freak show
> *


looks good, nice and simple


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 25 2009, 07:48 PM~13995111
> *looks good, nice and simple
> *


yeah but we r going to do the roof and re do the rims


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 25 2009, 08:30 AM~13989533
> *
> 
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, switches4life

q.vo homie . :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

EARLIER








:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 25 2009, 08:35 PM~13995701
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: PAYASO'S49, switches4life
> 
> ...


chillin homie, llegando de galveston, estava asta la moe de raza


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 08:40 PM~13995764
> *chillin homie, llegando de galveston, estava asta la moe de raza
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: llegando tambien pinche traffico de diablos :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, that ford peekup esta chido! LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this dude said his the paisa king :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 08:39 PM~13995736
> *EARLIER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad ass ford bucket


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 08:43 PM~13995794
> *this dude said his the paisa king :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats my tio Eulogio :biggrin: bringing a new meaning to the trucking game :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 08:42 PM~13995787
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  llegando tambien pinche traffico de diablos  :angry:
> *


 :uh: x2 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 08:42 PM~13995788
> *damn, that ford peekup esta chido!  LOL
> *


yup, chida chida de amadle :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 08:45 PM~13995823
> *:uh: x2 :angry:
> *


cuantopor la t shirt :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 10:46 PM~13995830
> *cuantopor la t shirt  :0  :0
> *


quieres los calzones tambien?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 08:45 PM~13995820
> *thats my tio Eulogio  :biggrin: bringing a new meaning to the trucking game  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you got to see this truck up close, esta al cien por ciento........ chuntis :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 10:39 PM~13995736
> *EARLIER
> 
> 
> ...


certified what?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 10:48 PM~13995854
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you got to see this truck up close, esta al cien por ciento........ chuntis :biggrin:
> *


i saw his competitor, an older ford pickup with dual 5th wheels in the bed and chingos of chrome.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 25 2009, 10:48 PM~13995862
> *certified what?
> *


twaaaankaaayy fo'z niggrahz!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 08:46 PM~13995830
> *cuantopor la t shirt  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 25 2009, 08:47 PM~13995847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   de seguro es paisa de SAn LUis :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 08:50 PM~13995891
> *:0  :0  :no:
> *


it wont even fit me anyways :angry: pero ya tengo mural pal senor de los cielos :0 :0 gracias medellin cartel co.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 10:52 PM~13995912
> *it wont even fit me anyways  :angry:  pero ya tengo mural pal senor de los cielos  :0  :0 gracias medellin cartel co.
> *


i gave that paisa that 'chirt. LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 08:52 PM~13995912
> *it wont even fit me anyways  :angry:  pero ya tengo mural pal senor de los cielos  :0  :0 gracias medellin cartel co.
> *


 :0 :0 ,, i like to wear that shirt, when i know cops gona be around :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 08:53 PM~13995923
> *i gave that paisa that 'chirt.  LOL
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 10:55 PM~13995954
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


i don't even think they make them anymore.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 25 2009, 08:53 PM~13995923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   specially rolling on them baller cars that you have :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 10:58 PM~13995980
> *:uh: yea i know pero eres culis where can i get one
> 
> specially rolling on them baller cars that you have  :biggrin:
> *


think the guy that made them quit. he was a local t-shirt designer. i still have 3 of those unworn in the closet. even if he did, i don't think he'd put out a male torta size since we're in a recession and xxxxxl t-shirts is too much material for one gordito.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 08:57 PM~13995963
> *i don't even think they make them anymore.
> *


thats why i only wear it once a year


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 11:03 PM~13996027
> *thats why i only wear it once a year
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Cali......FUCK YO LAKERS BAHAHHAA ANIGGAS GOT MASHED ON TONIGHT!!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 09:02 PM~13996020
> *think the guy that made them quit.  he was a local t-shirt designer.  i still have 3 of those unworn in the closet.  even if he did, i don't think he'd put out a male torta size since we're in a recession and xxxxxl t-shirts is too much material for one gordito.
> *


but there is plenty of us young gorditos that can wear those and look cool unlike old bald farts with glasses that would look dumb wearing them :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 11:06 PM~13996055
> *but there is plenty of us young gorditos that can wear those and look cool unlike old bald farts with glasses that would look dumb wearing them  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


true, but ole fart has a big crib and don't live out of daddy's garage. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 09:02 PM~13996020
> *think the guy that made them quit.  he was a local t-shirt designer.  i still have 3 of those unworn in the closet.  even if he did, i don't think he'd put out a male torta size since we're in a recession and xxxxxl t-shirts is too much material for one gordito.
> *


i dnt know DJ, but i hav never seen anybodyelse whit those shirts :scrutinize: , maybe they ARE FROM MEDELLIN :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 11:06 PM~13996064
> *i dnt know DJ, but i hav never seen anybodyelse  whit those shirts :scrutinize: , maybe they ARE FROM MEDELLIN :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


look on the t-shirt tag, has the website.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 09:07 PM~13996069
> *look on the t-shirt tag, has the website.
> *


www.throwpeopleoff.com :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 09:06 PM~13996062
> *true, but ole fart has a big crib and don't live out of daddy's garage.  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


old fart is not going to enjoy that house for too long old fart soon to be at the old peoples house :0 :0 :0 with a closet full of daipers :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

j/k, it says www. picasso design.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 11:09 PM~13996092
> *old fart is not going to enjoy that house for too long old fart soon to be at the old peoples house  :0  :0  :0 with a closet full of daipers  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


and old looking fat paisa will still be living with daddy and mommy. que tristesa :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 09:09 PM~13996102
> *j/k, it says www. picasso design.com
> *


 :cheesy: got it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 25 2009, 11:09 PM~13996102
> *j/k, it says www. picasso design.com
> *


yep, done quit the t-shirt business.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 09:10 PM~13996108
> *and old looking fat paisa will still be living with daddy and mommy.  que tristesa  :tears:
> *


que triste verdad  te vas a rosar del culis con tanto pee between your butt cheeks :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 11:13 PM~13996137
> *que triste verdad   te vas a rosar del culis con tanto pee between your butt cheeks  :biggrin:
> *


you ought to look for a home on wheels, that's about as far as you'll get. LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 09:14 PM~13996157
> *you ought to look for a home on wheels, that's about as far as you'll get.  LOL
> *


  good idea pelon conzuelas  i ll keep that in mind


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 11:17 PM~13996200
> * good idea pelon conzuelas   i ll keep that in mind
> *


orale carnal, anything to help out la raza. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 09:19 PM~13996219
> *orale carnal, anything to help out la raza.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 








:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 11:24 PM~13996294
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


don't worry guey, if you need a shirt, i think i have one i can spare but you'll have to lose 50 lbs to fit in it. weight limit is 205 or less.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2009, 09:26 PM~13996320
> *don't worry guey, if you need a shirt, i think i have one i can spare but you'll have to lose 50 lbs to fit in it.  weight limit is 205 or less.
> *


 :cheesy: thats inspiration thanks mr ill hit the trademill tomorrow :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy.
:uh: que pasa tony como anda todo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 25 2009, 09:48 PM~13995862
> *certified what?
> *


dont worry "certified snitch" is reserved just for you. 



> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 10:30 PM~13996386
> *:cheesy: thats inspiration thanks mr ill hit the trademill tomorrow  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 11:32 PM~13996407
> *h-town team 84 caddy.
> :uh: que pasa tony como anda todo
> *


aqui namas chillin bro, just got back from g-town!!!!


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

any good chrome shops in northside???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@May 25 2009, 11:49 PM~13996659
> *any good chrome shops in northside???
> *


not sure the name but its on 11th street between studewood and heights


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 25 2009, 09:05 PM~13996053
> *Cali......FUCK YO LAKERS BAHAHHAA ANIGGAS GOT MASHED ON TONIGHT!!!!! :biggrin: :0
> *


ok.. and where are the rockets????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 25 2009, 10:50 PM~13996685
> *not sure the name but its on 11th street between studewood and heights
> *


bright metals?

there fair priced but quality can be question able.

i have probably had chrome plating done at every shop in houston or at least had a customers stuff done at them.


just depends on your budget really


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks , ama check them out


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin: juz got back 4rm gtown it wuz pack dan a bitch :angry:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@May 26 2009, 02:06 AM~13997948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh so its a clubs name


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

man next year all lowrider clubs from H-town need to roll to Dallas for the panic it was the shit so many lowriders JuiceD C.C. Conroe Tx. chapter n the homie Mike n Pete from Empirer C.C we can lowride down here


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 25 2009, 08:45 PM~13995820
> *thats my tio Eulogio  :biggrin: bringing a new meaning to the trucking game  :cheesy:
> *


esta chido el nombre de tu tio. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@May 26 2009, 03:08 AM~13998202
> *man next year all lowrider clubs from H-town need to roll to Dallas for the panic it was the shit so many lowriders JuiceD C.C. Conroe Tx. chapter n the homie Mike n Pete from Empirer C.C we can lowride down here
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 12:12 AM~13997978
> *oh so its a clubs name
> *


NOT A CLUB, just a hang out crew, no dues, no meetings no president


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 09:33 AM~13999122
> *NOT A CLUB, just a hang out crew, no dues, no meetings, NO POLITICS no president
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 07:33 AM~13999122
> *NOT A CLUB, just a hang out crew, no dues, no meetings no president
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 26 2009, 07:34 AM~13999134
> *:biggrin:
> *


yeah, that too :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 10:20 AM~13999521
> *yeah, that too :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 07:33 AM~13999122
> *NOT A CLUB, just a hang out crew, no dues, no meetings no president
> *


  nice rides


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 09:33 AM~13999122
> *NOT A CLUB, just a hang out crew, no dues, no meetings no president
> *


just like the way the ricers do it, go it


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Homeboy with da cuttlas broke a balljoin at 70 mph hoppin on da way back 4rm gtown he almost flip da bitch up lol da shit wuz crazy :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont sleep on those midwest boys. whoever dont go to tulsa next month is gona miss out on the biggest event of the year nationwide. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

Good pics Kenny........... Good Times Hanging with Ya'll . I am going to try to make Tulsa, Hopefully I can.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@May 26 2009, 10:46 AM~14001060
> *Good pics Kenny........... Good Times Hanging with Ya'll .  I am going to try to make Tulsa, Hopefully I can.... :biggrin:
> *


"when you take that motherfucker to brent, he can take one look and tell you its going to hit 42 and a half inches"


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 10:47 AM~14001072
> *"when you take that motherfucker to brent, he can take one look and tell you its going to hit 42 and a half inches"
> *



Its all about the chips pimpin, I just dont have enough of them....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 26 2009, 11:32 AM~14000237
> *Homeboy with da cuttlas broke a balljoin at 70 mph  hoppin on da way back 4rm gtown he almost flip da bitch up lol da shit wuz crazy :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS? :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I postem later


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 26 2009, 08:51 AM~13999859
> *  nice rides
> *


thanks homie, we seen ur club chillin at the autoparts


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 26 2009, 09:32 AM~14000237
> *Homeboy with da cuttlas broke a balljoin at 70 mph  hoppin on da way back 4rm gtown he almost flip da bitch up lol da shit wuz crazy :biggrin:
> *


mayne, tell homie to put sum napa bolt joints, theyr way more SAFE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

car chase on ch 13.. mayne.. hood flipped open against windshield and ***** still going..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 12:08 PM~14002018
> *mayne, tell homie to put sum napa bolt joints, theyr way more SAFE
> *


He broke da bottom one anybody seen da shit before?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh.that was fast.. cops PIT manuvor worked.. and as usual 9871982374 cops cuffing 1 suspect.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 12:06 PM~14002003
> *thanks homie, we seen ur club chillin at the autoparts
> *


Yeah estavamos a esperando aun wevon q se quedo atras :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 26 2009, 12:13 PM~14002073
> *He broke da bottom one anybody seen da shit before?
> *


YUP, most of the time is the nut that strips off the tread, i usually put two nuts :biggrin: so they wont strip, or even tack weld it :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 12:13 PM~14002082
> *ugh.that was fast..  cops PIT manuvor worked..  and as usual 9871982374 cops cuffing 1 suspect.
> *


hey gordo, thats non lowriding related so get ur info to offtopic :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 12:39 PM~14000979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ASS IN THA GRASS


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 12:19 PM~14002136
> *YUP, most of the time is the nut that strips off the tread, i usually put two nuts :biggrin: so they wont strip, or even tack weld  it :biggrin:
> *


Yeah daz wut happen da nut came off


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 12:09 PM~14002043
> *car chase on ch 13..    mayne.. hood flipped open against windshield and ***** still going..
> *


Who needs a windshield? :biggrin: ido mobile windshields :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hope we never get to see this shit here :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 03:09 PM~14002634
> *hope we never get to see this shit here :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, that big dent in that hood don't look too good. :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 26 2009, 01:10 PM~14002645
> *yeah, that big dent in that hood don't look too good.  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :no: :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 26 2009, 01:20 PM~14002146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+May 26 2009, 09:32 AM~14000237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2... i know 1st hand


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 03:17 PM~14002691
> *it was a bucket  so its related.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 01:17 PM~14002691
> *it was a bucket  so its related.
> 
> 
> ...


Diz ***** always with different nut pictures n shit :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 26 2009, 01:36 PM~14002876
> *Diz ***** always with different nut pictures n shit :biggrin:
> *


and wings


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 24 2009, 03:54 PM~13985084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that 68 may have got higher but it still cant touch that 64ht. owner of the 68 does chrome plating out of his house, i guess thats how they get down in kentucky :0 

but yea the 68 did tag the bumper about 5 times.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 24 2009, 10:20 PM~13987817
> *:0  did he drove it over there?
> *


no i didnt drive it there, it was 35 hours round trip. but i did unload it and drive it everywhere the whole time we were there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 26 2009, 03:13 PM~14003258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: mas puto


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 01:17 PM~14002691
> *it was a bucket  so its related.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ..TIGHT SHIRT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 03:32 PM~14004086
> *and trannys
> :uh:    mas puto
> *


ha...u see dat oll sucka fo love ass ***** holdin hands n shit wit da chick in da front seat..........mick said they went to olive garden to eat after the picnic....mayne i tell ya.....:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

babys momma drama i replace diz ***** windshield 3 times awredy on a month :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

windshield n back glass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 03:32 PM~14004086
> *and trannys
> :uh:    mas puto
> *


wheres your car, al has lifted 4 cars since u dropped yours off...side liner


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 26 2009, 04:37 PM~14004773
> *ha...u see dat oll sucka fo love ass ***** holdin hands n shit wit da chick in da front seat..........mick said they went to olive garden to eat after the picnic....mayne i tell ya.....:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


highly unlikely.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 04:52 PM~14004949
> *wheres your car, al has lifted 4 cars since u dropped yours off...side liner
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 26 2009, 04:51 PM~14004937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my neighbor had a nice 442 cutty, sum similar happen to it, but the hole car   :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh: :twak: :twak: :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 26 2009, 05:37 PM~14004773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, why you wanna go there? :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 05:53 PM~14004961
> *highly unlikely.
> *


might as well call your car "the love boat" and put some hearts and shit on it. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 04:47 PM~14003659
> *no i didnt drive it there, it was 35 hours round trip.  but i did unload it and drive it everywhere the whole time we were there
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 05:43 PM~14005399
> *might as well call your car "the love boat" and put some hearts and shit on it.  :uh:
> *


atleast i can touch her..."glass lover"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 
-Hq_PjRqJdc&eurl


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 07:19 PM~14005717
> *atleast i can touch her..."glass lover"
> *


so much you know.. warden approved some nalga action next visit.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2009, 07:33 AM~13999122
> *NOT A CLUB, just a hang out crew, no dues, no meetings no president
> *


Q ONDA Y PURO 24" O K


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

1984 Cutlass for sale or trade  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14006336


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 26 2009, 04:51 PM~14004937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha, money in your pocket..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 06:19 PM~14005717
> *atleast i can touch her..."glass lover"*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 26 2009, 07:15 PM~14006413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the chipper coming back??? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

one more Louisville car :0 








mayne...n dats a single....:0 :0 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 26 2009, 07:16 PM~14006434
> *ha, money in your pocket..
> *


 :biggrin: awredy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 26 2009, 09:29 PM~14006605
> *one more Louisville car  :0
> 
> 
> ...


its just a 4 door


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 26 2009, 04:39 PM~14004783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn look hella pack...went to gtown today..took my fam to schlitterbahn...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

jordan my anti drug 

:rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 07:34 PM~14006665
> *its just a 4 door
> *




















you copped??..i did..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 07:34 PM~14006670
> *damn look hella pack...went to gtown today..took my fam to schlitterbahn...
> *


"LACS N JAYS IS ALL I CRAVE'" :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 07:35 PM~14006685
> *jordan my anti drug
> 
> :rofl:  :biggrin:
> *


  what you know bout this cat from nyc??










gets every thing about 5 months early... :angry: lucky bastard


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 26 2009, 07:38 PM~14006718
> *"LACS N JAYS IS ALL I CRAVE'" :0
> *


tatted on my chest.... :0 


















































j/k.... thinking about it... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 07:34 PM~14006665
> *its just a 4 door
> *


:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 09:38 PM~14006720
> *  what you know bout this cat from nyc??
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of him but when i used to go to the sneaker ofrums like niketalk, flipjays and ssi, there was many people like that


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2009, 07:28 PM~14006590
> *is the chipper coming back??? :cheesy:
> *


soon..he needs to start wrappin the new frame and etc etc..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 09:35 PM~14006688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


na havent bought jays since dec 2007, but i like


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 07:40 PM~14006758
> *never heard of him but when i used to go to the sneaker ofrums like niketalk, flipjays and ssi, there was many people like that
> *


go to youtube... if you want to check out his collection.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 07:41 PM~14006779
> *na havent bought jays since dec 2007, but i like
> *


best early birthday gift i got in awhile ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 09:42 PM~14006790
> *go to youtube...  if you want to check out his collection.....
> *


you should stop buy that junk and buy older jays. flightclub


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 07:39 PM~14006738
> *tatted on my chest.... :0
> j/k.... thinking about it... :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmm.....:ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

OK PEOPLE...IVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT 2 LOCATIONS FOR A CHILL SPOT ON SUNDAYS ..... SO FAR I CAME UP WITH I45 INK TATTOO PARKING LOT ..I KNOW OWNER REAL GOOD.. OR GOING BACK TO MACGREGOR PARK....I HAVE A HLC MEETING SUNDAY I WILL BRING THIS TOPIC UP..SO IM ALL EARS FOR OPINIONS..WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING CAUSE AINT NOTHING HAPPENING SOON IN HTOWN UNTIL TILL JULY 12TH FOR LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS AND LATIN KUSTOMS PICNIC ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14006815
> *you should stop buy that junk and buy older jays. flightclub
> *


POCKETS AINT THAT DEEP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 07:49 PM~14006891
> *OK PEOPLE...IVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT 2 LOCATIONS FOR A CHILL SPOT ON SUNDAYS ..... SO FAR I CAME UP WITH I45 INK TATTOO PARKING LOT ..I KNOW OWNER REAL GOOD.. OR GOING BACK TO MACGREGOR PARK....I HAVE A HLC MEETING SUNDAY I WILL BRING THIS TOPIC UP..SO IM ALL EARS FOR OPINIONS..WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING CAUSE AINT NOTHING HAPPENING SOON IN HTOWN UNTIL TILL JULY 12TH FOR LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS AND LATIN KUSTOMS PICNIC ...
> *


meet at the auto zone on cartwright rd and tx parkway..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 09:50 PM~14006907
> *POCKETS AINT THAT DEEP
> *


quality over quantity 

like i said before the material being used now aint the same as the older jays. i have the og 11s and retro from 2001 and they are way better than the recent ones, not because they are old. on the new shit the colors are off, and on the 11s instead of the bottom feeling like real carbon fiber it feels like rubber, the numbers and the the jumpman dont like up, its garbage


----------



## keepitcandy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 07:55 PM~14006996
> *quality over quantity
> 
> like i said before the material being used now aint the same as the older jays. i have the og 11s and retro from 2001 and they are way better than the recent ones, not because they are old. on the new shit the colors are off, and on the 11s instead of the bottom feeling like real carbon fiber it feels like rubber, the numbers and the the jumpman dont like up, its garbage
> *


my new 16s i ordered are faker than a 3 dollar bill....dam shoelace holes dont even line up lmao!!!

BUT THEY LOOK GOOD THAN A BITCH THO...:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 26 2009, 07:58 PM~14007059
> *my new 16s i ordered are faker than a 3 dollar bill....dam shoelace holes dont even line up lmao!!!
> 
> BUT THEY LOOK GOOD THAN A BITCH THO...:cheesy:
> *


fake j's whats next a fake adex in the trunk or fake daytons


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14007070
> *fake j's whats next a fake adex in the trunk or fake daytons
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14007070
> *fake j's whats next a fake adex in the trunk or fake daytons
> *


:uh: or maybe a fake ass ***** quoting my modafuckin post.......:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 07:54 PM~14006988
> *meet at the auto zone on cartwright rd and tx parkway..
> *


MOCITY...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 26 2009, 09:58 PM~14007059
> *my new 16s i ordered are faker than a 3 dollar bill....dam shoelace holes dont even line up lmao!!!
> 
> BUT THEY LOOK GOOD THAN A BITCH THO...:cheesy:
> *


but if they are fake what you expect? im talking about the real deal. they are all fucked,just imagine real ds with with nipple not lining up :0 or real zeniths with the eagle facing the other way


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 07:55 PM~14006996
> *quality over quantity
> 
> like i said before the material being used now aint the same as the older jays. i have the og 11s and retro from 2001 and they are way better than the recent ones, not because they are old. on the new shit the colors are off, and on the 11s instead of the bottom feeling like real carbon fiber it feels like rubber, the numbers and the the jumpman dont like up, its garbage
> *


OG 11 FROM 2001 I COULD OF HAVE BUT MR LONESTAR DIDNT WANT TO SELL AT THE RIGHT PRICE... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 26 2009, 08:03 PM~14007122
> *:uh: or maybe a fake ass ***** quoting my modafuckin post.......:uh:
> *


yea , all dat


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 08:04 PM~14007145
> *but if they are fake what you expect? im talking about the real deal. they are all fucked,just imagine real ds with with nipple not lining up  :0  or real zeniths with  the eagle facing the other way
> *


HEY IF THEY RE RETROED OR RE-RELEASED BY JORDAN..THEY REAL TO ME...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 08:04 PM~14007145
> *but if they are fake what you expect? im talking about the real deal. they are all fucked,just imagine real ds with with nipple not lining up  :0  or real zeniths with  the eagle facing the other way
> *


yea i know...i aint expect em to be perfect........but like i said....

THEY LOOK GOOD THAN A BITCH THO!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+May 26 2009, 10:07 PM~14007193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 26 2009, 08:08 PM~14007209
> *yea i know...i aint expect em to be perfect........but like i said....
> 
> THEY LOOK GOOD THAN A BITCH THO!!!!!!!
> *


shut the front door :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 08:09 PM~14007229
> *shut the front door  :uh:
> *


3/16 of an inch......:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 26 2009, 08:12 PM~14007281
> *3/16 of an inch......:ugh:
> *


shut the fuck out of here


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 10:10 PM~14007239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jaba pedo bear :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14007070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow down there.. gonna hurt your shoulder again. typing too hard.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 08:16 PM~14007339
> *:0
> slow down there.. gonna hurt your shoulder again.  typing too hard.
> *


its official, the attorney general of lowriding has taken away your posting priviledge until you present a car on the street.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 26 2009, 08:16 PM~14007339
> *:0
> slow down there.. gonna hurt your shoulder again.  typing too hard.
> *


hey......fuck off.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 09:10 PM~14007239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You check out that movie Fanboys?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 10:10 PM~14007239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big john went pedo?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@May 26 2009, 08:32 PM~14007624
> *You check out that movie Fanboys?
> *


YEAH..SHIT FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 26 2009, 08:35 PM~14007671
> *big john went pedo?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: PEDO'S COME IN ALL SIZES!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 10:38 PM~14007722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: PEDO'S COME IN ALL SIZES!!!
> *


son of a bitch, lmmfao!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 08:03 PM~14007124
> *MOCITY...
> *


Daz my hood 2234 n fuqua :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 09:19 PM~14007404
> *its official, the attorney general of lowriding has taken away your posting priviledge until you present a car on the street.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 07:54 PM~14006988
> *meet at the auto zone on cartwright rd and tx parkway..
> *


   alreadyyy


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 12:39 PM~14000979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

80 gb ps3 for sale, comes with 1 control, hdmi cable, and 4 game: resistence, resident evil 5, wrestlemania, and socom confrontatation which is an online only game, $450


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2009, 08:54 PM~14006988
> *meet at the auto zone on cartwright rd and tx parkway..
> *


fk that hood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 11:07 PM~14009171
> *80 gb ps3 for sale, comes with 1 control, hdmi cable, and 4 game: resistence, resident evil 5, wrestlemania, and socom confrontatation which is an online only game, $450
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


almost as crazy as this 1 ***** that paid $300 for a rusty sunroof


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2009, 12:17 AM~14009348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> almost as crazy as this 1 ***** that paid $300 for a rusty sunroof
> *


how about you tell us how much you paid for that 68. if you paid more than 1000 for it you got fucked, one of the ugliest impala ever made. drop top, 2 door, wagon, or 4 door that bitch is ugly. so how much did u pay?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 26 2009, 11:47 PM~14009726
> *how about you tell us how much you paid for that 68. if you paid more than 1000 for it you got fucked, one of the ugliest impala ever made. drop top, 2 door, wagon,  or 4 door that bitch is ugly. so how much did u pay?
> *


bitch, you have a fucking rusty ass 4 door 65.. and you wanna talk shit about ugly? and your bitch ass is always in everybodys business so much, you probably have how much i paid already written down somewhere. 

then on top of that, you act like you doing it, cause you have a fucking mini cooper. what a fucking joke.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2009, 12:55 AM~14009830
> *bitch, you have a fucking rusty ass 4 door 65..  and you wanna talk shit about ugly?  and your bitch ass is always in everybodys business so much,  you probably have how much i paid already written down somewhere.
> 
> then on top of that, you act like you doing it, cause you have a fucking mini cooper. what a fucking joke.
> *


 :cheesy: so you get mad when someone talks about your 68  ill right that down






























:uh: 
fyi if you dont want any one in your bussiness dont put on the internet for the world to see it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 27 2009, 12:07 AM~14009968
> *:cheesy:  so you get mad when someone talks about your 68    ill right that down
> :uh:
> fyi if you dont want any one in your bussiness dont put on the internet for the world to see it
> *


never mad.  go write that down snitch.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2009, 12:17 AM~14009348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> almost as crazy as this 1 ***** that paid $300 for a rusty sunroof
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2009, 12:55 AM~14009830
> *bitch, you have a fucking rusty ass 4 door 65..  and you wanna talk shit about ugly?  and your bitch ass is always in everybodys business so much,  you probably have how much i paid already written down somewhere.
> 
> then on top of that, you act like you doing it, cause you have a fucking mini cooper. what a fucking joke.
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2009, 12:55 AM~14009830
> *bitch, you have a fucking rusty ass 4 door 65..  and you wanna talk shit about ugly?  and your bitch ass is always in everybodys business so much,  you probably have how much i paid already written down somewhere.
> 
> then on top of that, you act like you doing it, cause you have a fucking mini cooper. what a fucking joke.
> *


your just mad cause you cant fit in a mini :biggrin: mini cooper to you is like a roller skate LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 27 2009, 09:14 AM~14012337
> *your just mad cause you cant fit in a mini  :biggrin:  mini cooper to you is like a roller skate LOL
> *


dayum


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Looks like the top of your hands....... damn its tha same color


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 27 2009, 10:48 AM~14012741


YO  QUE ONDA?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 27 2009, 08:48 AM~14012741
> *Looks like the top of your hands....... damn its tha same color
> *


 :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 27 2009, 08:34 AM~14012551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat boi darkness !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

papas bbq tamales :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 27 2009, 04:57 PM~14017919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ass like stallions


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 27 2009, 05:57 PM~14017919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'd take them brawds to olive garden!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2009, 05:40 PM~14018374
> *i'd take them brawds to olive garden!
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@May 26 2009, 06:34 PM~14005892
> *Q ONDA Y PURO 24" O K
> *


NAH, JUZ PEPS THAT ARE DOWN TO CRUISE, AND AINT SCARE OF COPS  .... :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2009, 05:59 PM~14018612
> *NAH, JUZ PEPS THAT ARE DOWN TO CRUISE, AND AINT SCARE OF COPS  .... :biggrin:
> *


orale ya esta tan conmadre las ranflas el monte lo tome cuando iva para g town


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@May 27 2009, 06:05 PM~14018689
> *orale ya esta tan conmadre las ranflas el monte lo tome cuando iva para g town
> *


SIMON , ES DE UN CAMARADA, y ay otro candy brandywine que va salir alrato


----------



## cold hard cash (Oct 31, 2007)

pueblo colorado lowrider magazine super show september 20.2009 print our apps for the show http://www.odbentertainment.com/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cold hard cash_@May 27 2009, 07:18 PM~14018824
> *pueblo colorado lowrider magazine super show september 20.2009 print our apps for the show http://www.odbentertainment.com/
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

20 members are celebrating their birthday today
UR2FAT(23), *Emperor Goofy(31)*, LOWRIDERGIRL(21), *Lord Goofy(31)*, fantasma loco(34), CONTAGIOUS(23), CAPRICHOSO86(36), nathand(28), KandyMcSS(24), DON_NUTTS.(31), diana619sd(32), dyme_sak_hustla(21), hataproof(34), 99linkers(32), Rod Stewart(35), revrider1(30), SOY_GUERA(20), BASH3R(19), dads86regal(35), GhostWorx(35)



had a great birthday today...fam took me out to eat at mamacitias in pasadena, got $3 bills and a big ass ccookie cake from great american cookie...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 27 2009, 05:50 PM~14017073
> *UR2FAT(23), Emperor Goofy(31), LOWRIDERGIRL(21), Lord Goofy(31), fantasma loco(34), CONTAGIOUS(23), CAPRICHOSO86(36), nathand(28), KandyMcSS(24), DON_NUTTS.(31), diana619sd(32), dyme_sak_hustla(21), hataproof(34), 99linkers(32), Rod Stewart(35), revrider1(30), SOY_GUERA(20), BASH3R(19), dads86regal(35), GhostWorx(35)
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 27 2009, 07:03 PM~14019265
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 27 2009, 04:57 PM~14017919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SLIM!!!! DAS A MODAFUCKIN VENEZUELEN MARIFE BOOTY *****!!! MMMM MMMMMMM MMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2009, 09:05 PM~14019285
> *SLIM!!!! DAS A MODAFUCKIN VENEZUELEN MARIFE BOOTY *****!!! MMMM MMMMMMM MMMMMMMM!!!
> *


YEP YEP :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 27 2009, 04:57 PM~14017919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2009, 07:03 PM~14019264
> *20 members are celebrating their birthday today
> UR2FAT(23), Emperor Goofy(31), LOWRIDERGIRL(21), Lord Goofy(31), fantasma loco(34), CONTAGIOUS(23), CAPRICHOSO86(36), nathand(28), KandyMcSS(24), DON_NUTTS.(31), diana619sd(32), dyme_sak_hustla(21), hataproof(34), 99linkers(32), Rod Stewart(35), revrider1(30), SOY_GUERA(20), BASH3R(19), dads86regal(35), GhostWorx(35)
> had a great birthday today...fam took me out to eat at mamacitias in pasadena, got $3 bills and a big ass ccookie cake from great american cookie...
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2009, 07:32 PM~14019554
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2009, 07:36 PM~14019593
> *
> *


happy bday *****.....


u score ya setup for da lac yet???


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2009, 07:03 PM~14019264
> *20 members are celebrating their birthday today
> UR2FAT(23), Emperor Goofy(31), LOWRIDERGIRL(21), Lord Goofy(31), fantasma loco(34), CONTAGIOUS(23), CAPRICHOSO86(36), nathand(28), KandyMcSS(24), DON_NUTTS.(31), diana619sd(32), dyme_sak_hustla(21), hataproof(34), 99linkers(32), Rod Stewart(35), revrider1(30), SOY_GUERA(20), BASH3R(19), dads86regal(35), GhostWorx(35)
> had a great birthday today...fam took me out to eat at mamacitias in pasadena, got $3 bills and a big ass ccookie cake from great american cookie...
> *


  Happy B-day.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

31 mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 27 2009, 10:46 PM~14020377
> * Happy B-day.
> *


x2


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 27 2009, 08:46 PM~14020377
> * Happy B-day.
> *


x3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2009, 09:56 PM~14020496
> *31 mayne
> *


***** old


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 27 2009, 06:57 PM~14017919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 27 2009, 08:46 PM~14020377
> * Happy B-day.
> *


X4


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 26 2009, 07:49 PM~14006891
> *OK PEOPLE...IVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT 2 LOCATIONS FOR A CHILL SPOT ON SUNDAYS ..... SO FAR I CAME UP WITH I45 INK TATTOO PARKING LOT ..I KNOW OWNER REAL GOOD.. OR GOING BACK TO MACGREGOR PARK....I HAVE A HLC MEETING SUNDAY I WILL BRING THIS TOPIC UP..SO IM ALL EARS FOR OPINIONS..WE NEED TO DO SOMETHING CAUSE AINT NOTHING HAPPENING SOON IN HTOWN UNTIL TILL JULY 12TH FOR LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS AND LATIN KUSTOMS PICNIC ...
> *


mc gregor is a good spot , cops let us chill there but usually kick everybody out around 8pm, right now the park is pretty much open 4 us to try it on sunday, trucks havnt been there 4 the last 3 weeks,..
the tattoo parking lot might b good to tough,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 11:22 AM~14024727
> *mc gregor is a good spot , cops let us chill there but usually kick everybody out around 8pm,  right now the park is pretty much open 4 us to try it on sunday, trucks havnt been there 4 the last 3 weeks,..
> the tattoo parking lot might b good to tough,
> *


that place is decent sz for just lowriders, but when people see all the "buckets" hoping and chilling they are gonna go there too, its right by the the freeway which is not a good location if you just want lowriders. just look at the hlc toy drive by the end of the day cars with big rims were showing up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2009, 10:35 AM~14025580
> *that place is decent sz for just lowriders, but when people see all the "buckets" hoping and chilling  they are gonna  go there too, its right by the the freeway which is not a good location if you just want lowriders. just look at the hlc toy drive by the end of the day cars with big rims were showing up
> *


theres nothing wrong with cars with or trucks with big rims, its the damn truckers riding on stock rims burning rubber and fucking it up 4 us, but if we all get together, we can keep the out of our spots  , simple


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 12:55 PM~14025772
> *theres nothing wrong with cars with or trucks with big rims,  its the damn truckers riding on stock rims burning rubber and fucking it up 4 us, but if we all get together, we can keep the out of our spots  , simple
> *


que hay de nuevo boiler.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2009, 11:35 AM~14025580
> *that place is decent sz for just lowriders, but when people see all the "buckets" hoping and chilling  they are gonna  go there too, its right by the the freeway which is not a good location if you just want lowriders. just look at the hlc toy drive by the end of the day cars with big rims were showing up
> *


those are all boilers homies. he invites em. :angry: 



> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 11:55 AM~14025772
> *theres nothing wrong with cars with or trucks with big rims,  its the damn truckers riding on stock rims burning rubber and fucking it up 4 us, but if we all get together, we can keep the out of our spots  , simple
> *


see what i mean :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 12:55 PM~14025772
> *theres nothing wrong with cars with or trucks with big rims,  its the damn truckers riding on stock rims burning rubber and fucking it up 4 us, but if we all get together, we can keep the out of our spots  , simple
> *


i know there nothing wrong with them i like all types of car customizing, except paisa crap and that new asain crap, but i was just throwing that in since some just like strickly lowriders


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

boilers homies show up with big rims and loud speakers in the grill. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

and you show up on jack stands..
with a z in on hand. and a tire in the other..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 01:36 PM~14027501
> *those are all boilers homies.  he invites em.  :angry:
> see what i mean  :uh:
> *


bitch, go get u sum wings, u dnt even cruise, and u aint down for the hangouts anyway  :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 02:00 PM~14027750
> *boilers homies show up with big rims and loud speakers in the grill.    just sayin' namsayin'
> *


big rims maybe, thats what peps use for cruising these days :uh: , but hell no, NO SPEAKERS ON THE GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+May 28 2009, 03:46 PM~14028191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 struck a nerve


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 04:27 PM~14029163
> *thats ragalac. mine still in storage room!
> 
> :0 struck a nerve
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the fedex guy brought me some goodies yesterday, brand newby  









got my lil collection workin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 28 2009, 12:13 PM~14026577
> *que hay de nuevo boiler.
> *


x2 boiler  . que onda djlatin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 28 2009, 09:29 PM~14030892
> *x2  boiler   . que onda djlatin
> *


not much man, getting ready for corpus christi manana.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 07:00 PM~14029991
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


remember when you was actin like a cheerleader.. "oh. my homeboy coming..he got a cutty on 24's.. i have my pom pom's ready.." and everybody was like 
:ugh:



> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 07:10 PM~14030080
> *the fedex guy brought me some goodies yesterday, brand newby
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. fedex delivered straight from china?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 28 2009, 07:29 PM~14030892
> *x2  boiler   . que onda djlatin
> *


que hay de nuez homies


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 06:10 PM~14030080
> *the fedex guy brought me some goodies yesterday, brand newby
> 
> 
> ...


bawler


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 09:44 PM~14031056
> *remember when you was actin like a cheerleader..  "oh. my homeboy coming..he got a cutty on 24's.. i have my pom pom's ready.."      and everybody was like
> :ugh:
> mayne..  fedex delivered straight from china?
> *



your fuckin gay.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 09:04 PM~14031301
> *your fuckin gay.
> *


gay is those chinese k/o's step yo game up!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 08:08 PM~14031367
> *gay is those chinese k/o's    step yo game up!
> *


THOSE LOOK LIKE DAYTON BOXES TO ME , GLASS LOVER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2009, 09:11 PM~14031402
> *THOSE LOOK LIKE DAYTON BOXES TO ME , GLASS LOVER
> *


them aint daytons.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 10:22 PM~14031542
> *them aint daytons.
> *


stupit :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 08:22 PM~14031542
> *them aint daytons.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 08:24 PM~14031567
> *stupit :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


chico


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 28 2009, 10:24 PM~14031570
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



this man knows, he seen em yesterday. he even helped me change the waterpump on the fleet


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 08:26 PM~14031595
> *this man knows, he seen em yesterday.  he even helped me change the waterpump on the fleet
> *


  and getting paid


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 10:22 PM~14031542
> *them aint daytons.
> *


them IS daytons


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2009, 09:28 PM~14031628
> *them IS daytons
> *


you get that motor fixed


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2009, 10:28 PM~14031628
> *them IS daytons
> *



wuddup slim


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well fk his daytons


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 10:37 PM~14031734
> *well fk his daytons
> *



and fuck yo twinkies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 08:37 PM~14031734
> *well fk his daytons
> *


ARE WE DRINKIN THIS WEEKEND OR WUT NEED TO CELEBRATE ME QUITIN MY FUCKIN JOB :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2009, 09:39 PM~14031761
> *ARE WE DRINKIN THIS WEEKEND OR WUT NEED TO CELEBRATE ME QUITIN MY FUCKIN JOB  :biggrin:
> *


i need to celebrate loosing my job!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14031757
> *and fuck yo twinkies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya'll niggs got fired or wut?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 09:41 PM~14031804
> *ya'll niggs got fired or wut?
> *


my job got outsourced :angry: last day june 3rd.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 10:42 PM~14031813
> *my job got outsourced    :angry:
> *



bastards :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 08:41 PM~14031804
> *ya'll niggs got fired or wut?
> *


NAH I QUIT, GOT A NEW GIG,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 09:42 PM~14031819
> *bastards :angry:
> *


yeah.. fools in florida took my job. :machinegun:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2009, 10:42 PM~14031820
> *NAH I QUIT, GOT A NEW GIG,
> *



still takin x-rays?

or you got a job at la bears and you're a private dancer for devious?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 08:43 PM~14031828
> *yeah..    fools in florida took my job.  :machinegun:
> *


IF MY JOB OFFERED TO RELOCATE ME TO FLORIDA ID BE THE FUCK GONE, I DUNO WHY U DONT GO.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 08:44 PM~14031835
> *still takin x-rays?
> 
> or you got a job at la bears and you're a private dancer for devious?
> *


yea same type of work i need to learn a/c so i can have 3 or 4 cars like you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 09:44 PM~14031835
> *still takin x-rays?
> 
> or you got a job at la bears and you're a private dancer for devious?
> *


mayne.. hairy as that fool is.. he'd make killing at le bears.. send em on stage with a bone and a big club and call em "da caveman!"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2009, 09:44 PM~14031846
> *IF MY JOB OFFERED TO RELOCATE ME TO FLORIDA ID BE THE FUCK GONE, I DUNO WHY U DONT GO.
> *


they wasn't offering to relocate me, they offered me the job.. i would be on my own to make the move. besides i'm getting paid 5 1/2 months severance + unemployment at the same time. rather do that.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2009, 10:45 PM~14031853
> *yea same type of work i need to learn a/c so i can have 3 or 4 cars like you
> *


yea right. and none of them like the one you got in the garage.

seen a certain sea foam glasshouse....... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 09:47 PM~14031892
> *yea right.  and none of them like the one you got in the garage.
> 
> seen a certain sea foam glasshouse....... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 08:46 PM~14031886
> *they wasn't offering to relocate me, they offered me the job..  i would be on my own to make the move.    besides  i'm getting paid 5 1/2 months severance + unemployment at the same time.    rather do that.
> *


they didn't want to pay for two plane tickets? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2009, 08:02 PM~14030583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 28 2009, 09:06 PM~14032146
> *they didn't want to pay for two plane tickets? :biggrin:
> *


First class? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 28 2009, 10:06 PM~14032146
> *they didn't want to pay for two plane tickets? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 08:45 PM~14031859
> *mayne..    hairy as that fool is..  he'd make killing at le bears..  send em on stage with a bone and a big club and call em "da caveman!"
> *


i aint as hairy as your most recent broad


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 28 2009, 10:21 PM~14032349
> *i aint as hairy as your most recent broad
> *


nice try


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

found this 4dr chev parts car if someone needs parts might be cheap, dono nothing bout it. not mine, its on Griggs rd between evergreen and 75th st. min southeast. didnt have a motor. no finders fee needed for this one guys.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2009, 09:17 AM~14034973
> *found this 4dr chev parts car if someone needs parts might be cheap, dono nothing bout it. not mine, its on Griggs rd between evergreen and 75th st. min southeast. didnt have a motor. no finders fee needed for this one guys.
> 
> 
> ...


mang, i have to go pick up my caprice. forgot all about it. :biggrin: not really anything on that car that i would need other than the stainless that goes around the front windshield.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

roberto g might try to fix it up tho


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2009, 09:37 AM~14035098
> *roberto g might try to fix it up tho
> *


son of a b!tch.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 28 2009, 10:30 PM~14031644
> *you get that motor fixed
> *


no sir just went home........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14031886
> *no forklifts available*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 28 2009, 10:31 PM~14031655
> *wuddup slim
> *


needing the all golds on the softop lac


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

friday! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2009, 08:17 AM~14034973
> *found this 4dr chev parts car if someone needs parts might be cheap, dono nothing bout it. not mine, its on Griggs rd between evergreen and 75th st. min southeast. didnt have a motor. no finders fee needed for this one guys.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a roberto g special he can put that rusty sunroof in it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2009, 09:37 AM~14035098
> *roberto g might try to fix it up tho
> *


nah that 70s impala/caprices are wack, unless they are convertible


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@May 29 2009, 09:15 AM~14035378
> *friday! :biggrin:
> *


and im at the house :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 29 2009, 10:36 AM~14035561
> *and im at the house :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 29 2009, 09:36 AM~14035561
> *and im at the house :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: 

whats up fredo! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 29 2009, 11:06 AM~14036503
> *x2
> *


:wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 29 2009, 09:51 AM~14035215
> *needing the all golds on the softop lac
> *



:0 all golds huh...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 29 2009, 09:34 AM~14035550
> *nah that 70s impala/caprices are wack, unless they are convertible
> *


true


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 28 2009, 09:02 PM~14030583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2009, 05:59 PM~14018612
> *NAH, JUZ PEPS THAT ARE DOWN TO CRUISE, AND AINT SCARE OF COPS  .... :biggrin:
> *


       :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 28 2009, 10:41 PM~14031800
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yo zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 29 2009, 03:59 PM~14039886
> *            :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

its official, SUNDAYYYYY) all the truck clubs, airbags, big rims and few solo riders will be meeting up at noon 12, at amc 30 at 45 and belt 8, to head to galveston, its going down, maybe we can get sum lolows in the mix


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14040568
> *its official, all the truck clubs, airbags, big rims and few solo riders will be meeting up at noon 12, at amc 30 at 45 and belt 8,  to head to galveston, its going down, maybe we can get sum lolows in the mix
> *


no front motor i aint going  and rollerz is having a car wash


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 29 2009, 08:30 PM~14041990
> *no front motor i aint going   and rollerz is having a car wash
> *



I have an extra chrome motor.  You can have it for $1.00 works good.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 29 2009, 09:28 PM~14042656
> *I have an extra chrome motor.   You can have it for $1.00 works good.
> *


$1.00????, bet u have a bunch of them laying around :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 29 2009, 08:30 PM~14041990
> *no front motor i aint going   and rollerz is having a car wash
> *


car wash is tomorrow,  the cruise is on sunday


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2009, 10:07 PM~14043201
> *$1.00????, bet u have a bunch of them laying around :biggrin:
> *



Trying to help a fellow lowrider.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 29 2009, 10:25 PM~14043360
> *Trying to help a fellow lowrider.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2009, 12:38 AM~14043469
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 29 2009, 11:25 PM~14043360
> *Trying to help a fellow lowrider.
> *


o' helpful ass *****. that friendly shyt aint gonna fly around here! :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Hiodekshcjktrmnfdcuvi89fokj43mrbfdhcu7i8dofkmnr3jkie8dcofr923po1kjhedHU7IE8DOIKGJT4H3U278E9DJ47382974TFJCNJFHUTI7843OKJEMR




:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 30 2009, 07:53 AM~14045138
> *Hiodekshcjktrmnfdcuvi89fokj43mrbfdhcu7i8dofkmnr3jkie8dcofr923po1kjhedHU7IE8DOIKGJT4H3U278E9DJ47382974TFJCNJFHUTI7843OKJEMR
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :uh: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 30 2009, 06:03 AM~14044739
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2009, 01:05 AM~14044332
> *o' helpful ass *****.  that friendly shyt aint gonna fly around here!    :uh:
> *


u gettin your car today or what???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 30 2009, 08:31 AM~14045318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 30 2009, 09:53 AM~14045138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA? :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 30 2009, 10:05 AM~14045477
> *u gettin your car today or what???
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2009, 01:09 PM~14046181
> *
> *


Now that your unemployeed I will give you $100 and a 20 piece wings for those Zeniths.


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

ON BEHALF OF ROLLERZ ONLY-GULFCOAST CHAPTER WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TODAY AND DONATED ON OUR CAR WASH....
SIC...
HOUSTON SOCIETY CAR CLUB...
LATIN KUSTOMS CAR CLUB...
LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS...
BUDDHA,JOSE,LEE OF ROLLERZ ONLY-HOUSTON 

AND ANY1 I LEFT BEHIND........... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14040568
> *its official, SUNDAYYYYY)  all the truck clubs, airbags, big rims and few solo riders will be meeting up at noon 12, at amc 30 at 45 and belt 8,  to head to galveston, its going down, maybe we can get sum lolows in the mix
> *


 :uh: 

*NOBODY CARES ABOUT BAGGERS & BIG RIM VEHICLES!!!*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2009, 04:13 PM~14047966
> *:uh:
> 
> NOBODY CARES ABOUT BAGGERS & BIG RIM VEHICLES!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2009, 06:13 PM~14047966
> *:uh:
> 
> NOBODY CARES ABOUT BAGGERS & BIG RIM VEHICLES!!!
> *


hahahhahhahaaaha, but seriously, yes they do. why do you think they outnumber lowriders in houston?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+May 30 2009, 04:17 PM~14047587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


groupie :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2009, 06:54 PM~14048159
> *i still got $..  in fact on top of unemployment, im gonna be getting full salary for 5 months.  so i'm good for awhile.
> groupie      :uh:
> *



attention whore :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2009, 04:13 PM~14047966
> *:uh:
> 
> NOBODY CARES ABOUT BAGGERS & BIG RIM VEHICLES!!!
> *


u think airbags and big rims are bad, ..go to airline on sundays around 9pm, them homies got the game all fuckd up, lambo door on 4 door cars and loud ass spearkers on the grill, and on top of that, some been throwing gang signs and shit :twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2009, 07:05 PM~14048215
> *u think airbags and big rims are bad, ..go to airline on sundays around 9pm, them homies got the game all fuckd up, lambo door on 4 door cars and loud ass spearkers on the grill, and on top of that, some been throwing gang signs and shit  :twak:
> *


Wouldn't be surprised if this guy was with them









:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2009, 06:05 PM~14048215
> *u think airbags and big rims are bad, ..go to airline on sundays around 9pm, them homies got the game all fuckd up, lambo door on 4 door cars and loud ass spearkers on the grill, and on top of that, some been throwing gang signs and shit  :twak:
> *


had you running skurred huh? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2009, 05:08 PM~14048233
> *had you running skurred huh?  :uh:
> *


nah, we had that bitch on lock  





























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2009, 05:08 PM~14048231
> *Wouldn't be surprised if this guy was with them
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: prbly


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2009, 06:11 PM~14048241
> *nah, we had that bitch on lock
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you and your big rim cliq? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2009, 05:13 PM~14048252
> *you and your big rim cliq?  :uh:
> *


had to cause alll my lowrider homies on MY NEIGHBORHOOD, have their car on JACKSTANDS :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2009, 07:14 PM~14048255
> *had to cause alll my lowrider homies on MY NEIGHBORHOOD, have their car on JACKSTANDS :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2009, 05:15 PM~14048259
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2009, 06:14 PM~14048255
> *had to cause alll my lowrider homies on MY NEIGHBORHOOD, have their car on JACKSTANDS :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: well kept them ****** in your fav 5.. i dont give a fk :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2009, 05:18 PM~14048274
> *:angry:        well kept them ****** in your fav 5.. i dont give a fk  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2009, 06:19 PM~14048279
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  Que onda Homie?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2009, 06:08 PM~14048231
> *Wouldn't be surprised if this guy was with them
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2009, 09:22 AM~14024727
> *mc gregor is a good spot , cops let us chill there but usually kick everybody out around 8pm,  right now the park is pretty much open 4 us to try it on sunday, trucks havnt been there 4 the last 3 weeks,..
> the tattoo parking lot might b good to tough,
> *


  tomorrow at the HLC meeting i going to bring this issue up..and more then likely we have a set date by the end of the meeting.. im all for THE RETURN OF MACGREGOR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14049394
> *  Que onda Homie?
> *


nada homie, just got back from drink houston, that bitch was zuper packed, cant even walk in there :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 30 2009, 10:05 PM~14050054
> *  tomorrow at the HLC meeting i going to bring this issue up..and more then likely we have a set date by the end of the meeting.. im all for THE RETURN OF MACGREGOR!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, i think mcgregor is perfect , lets spread the word


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

frames done!

time for paint bitches..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2009, 10:37 PM~14050284
> *frames done!
> 
> time for paint bitches..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 pics or it it aint :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2009, 06:13 PM~14047966
> *:uh:
> 
> NOBODY CARES ABOUT BAGGERS & BIG RIM VEHICLES!!!
> *


i bet that you have big rims on a daily even though you have a lowrider like MOST of the people here









oh wait if forgot you dont have a car because you have to pay for school :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 30 2009, 10:44 PM~14050336
> *i bet that you have big rims on a daily even though you have a lowrider like MOST of the people here
> oh wait if forgot you dont have a car because you have to  pay for school  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i got 2 pairs of #10 boxing gloves 4 the july 12 picnic, so u and 713 loloboy can get it on:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 31 2009, 12:48 AM~14050366
> *:0  :0  :0 i got 2 pairs of #10 boxing gloves 4 the july 12 picnic, so  u and 713 loloboy can get it on:biggrin:
> *


hno: fuck that he might run up,tell he hi, take a picture, and then tell me bye hno: he takes the win


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2009, 07:08 PM~14048231
> *Wouldn't be surprised if this guy was with them
> 
> 
> ...


i know who owns that :rofl:

you should considered houston to be lucky


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 30 2009, 11:18 PM~14050589
> *i know who owns that :rofl:
> 
> you should considered houston to be lucky
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u right, we have ugly shit riding around h town, but no way like that shit rite there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy: 

i saw the burban today @ the tire shop by my house

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* KRAZYTOYZ*, mac2lac

you sold it to one of your members?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 30 2009, 11:37 PM~14050733
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i saw  the burban today @ the tire shop by my house
> ...



He is thinking about buying it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 30 2009, 11:37 PM~14050733
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i saw  the burban today @ the tire shop by my house
> ...


chisme :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 31 2009, 01:42 AM~14050779
> *He is thinking about buying it.
> *


he should invest in that cutlass and rep your club instead


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 31 2009, 01:44 AM~14050797
> *chisme :uh:
> *


  sorry i wont step out of line anymore sir, i swear i wont cheer for anyone other than you


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:tears: now i've seen it all


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 30 2009, 11:53 PM~14050881
> *:tears: now i've seen it all
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2009, 07:40 PM~14040568
> *its official, SUNDAYYYYY)  all the truck clubs, airbags, big rims and few solo riders will be meeting up at noon 12, at amc 30 at 45 and belt 8,  to head to galveston, its going down, maybe we can get sum lolows in the mix
> *


JUST CAME BACK FROM A CRUISE IN BAYTOWN CON LOS HOMIES DE HOUSTON SOCIETY, CHOCHI, Y A LOT OF THE HOMIES FROM BAYTOWN!!!! IT WAS COOL DRIVING AROUND FOR A WHILE AND COPS DIDNT EVEN FUCK WITH US......  CHINGOS DE LOLOWS!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 02:28 AM~14051151
> *
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 31 2009, 12:31 AM~14051175
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!
> *


Nada bro, just called you...hit me back when you have a sec.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 02:31 AM~14051178
> *Nada bro, just called you...hit me back when you have a sec.
> *


ORALE!!!


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2009, 06:05 PM~14048215
> *u think airbags and big rims are bad, ..go to airline on sundays around 9pm, them homies got the game all fuckd up, lambo door on 4 door cars and loud ass spearkers on the grill, and on top of that, some been throwing gang signs and shit  :twak:
> *


like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KURjWNLYN58...re=channel_page


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 31 2009, 12:53 AM~14050881
> *:tears: now i've seen it all
> 
> 
> ...


never seen a 2 door 65 huh?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Now that you don't have a job you just stay up all night on LIL.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 30 2009, 09:59 AM~14045772
> *
> 
> QUE ONDA? :yes:
> *


que dice compa donde estan las heladas ? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 31 2009, 12:30 AM~14051166
> *JUST CAME BACK FROM A CRUISE IN BAYTOWN CON LOS HOMIES DE HOUSTON SOCIETY, CHOCHI, Y A LOT OF THE HOMIES FROM BAYTOWN!!!! IT WAS COOL DRIVING AROUND FOR A WHILE AND COPS DIDNT EVEN FUCK WITH US......   CHINGOS DE LOLOWS!!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 31 2009, 10:19 AM~14052043
> *
> *


QUE HONDA BIGGY!!!!! ESTABA CON MADRE EL CRUISE ANOCHE QUE NO BRO??? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@May 31 2009, 01:03 AM~14051321
> *like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KURjWNLYN58...re=channel_page
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT I SAW, lambo doors and tvs on special, and lil 22'' blades :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

u rollin today victor..

we'll be at shop.. clean up time..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 31 2009, 05:27 AM~14051542
> *never seen a 2 door 65 huh?
> *


yeah your right


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 31 2009, 09:19 AM~14052371
> *u rollin today victor..
> 
> we'll be at shop.. clean up time..
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 31 2009, 12:30 AM~14051166
> *JUST CAME BACK FROM A CRUISE IN BAYTOWN CON LOS HOMIES DE HOUSTON SOCIETY, CHOCHI, Y A LOT OF THE HOMIES FROM BAYTOWN!!!! IT WAS COOL DRIVING AROUND FOR A WHILE AND COPS DIDNT EVEN FUCK WITH US......   CHINGOS DE LOLOWS!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 31 2009, 04:42 AM~14051548
> *Now that you don't have a job you just stay up all night on LIL.
> *


yeah lucky me :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que rollo chico!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 31 2009, 12:11 PM~14052678
> *
> *


  we need to do that mas seguido.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@May 30 2009, 03:39 PM~14047750
> *ON BEHALF OF ROLLERZ ONLY-GULFCOAST CHAPTER WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TODAY AND DONATED ON OUR CAR WASH....
> SIC...
> HOUSTON SOCIETY CAR CLUB...
> ...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@May 31 2009, 10:16 AM~14052709
> *  we need to do that mas seguido.... :biggrin:
> *


ya se


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

nothing just here at house chilling. thanks for coming to the bay had good time chilling with everybody that came


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@May 31 2009, 10:18 AM~14052727
> *nothing just here at house chilling. thanks for coming to the bay had good time chilling with everybody that came
> *


ya lebatate guevos de oro :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

i messed up my front pump or the cylanoids clowning on airbag truck on the way home lol


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 31 2009, 11:20 AM~14052739
> *ya lebatate guevos de oro :biggrin:
> *


still to early :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@May 31 2009, 10:20 AM~14052741
> *i messed up my front  pump or the cylanoids clowning on airbag truck on the way home lol
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@May 31 2009, 10:21 AM~14052749
> *still to early  :biggrin:
> *


  yase


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14049394
> *  Que onda Homie?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@May 31 2009, 10:20 AM~14052741
> *i messed up my front  pump or the cylanoids clowning on airbag truck on the way home lol
> *


Sounds like it was worth it,,,LOL


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 29 2009, 03:53 PM~14039840
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RACrKhxNdE4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RACrKhxNdE4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 10:45 AM~14052883
> *Sounds like it was worth it,,,LOL
> *


"youu knowww" :0


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2009, 02:56 PM~14054272
> *"youu knowww" :0
> *


I know huh! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 04:25 PM~14054727
> *I know huh! :0  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :cheesy: ........ u almost ready o wat????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

"CLEAN.HOT.AND TIGHT"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2009, 04:53 PM~14054925
> *
> 
> "CLEAN.HOT.AND TIGHT"
> ...


i remember when that car was forsale before the lifts and wheels....CHEAP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2009, 05:43 PM~14055302
> *i remember when that car was forsale before the lifts and wheels....CHEAP
> *


Well glad u ain't buy......cuz the tires would have never came of the ground like in da pic.....:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2009, 05:51 PM~14055357
> *Well glad u ain't buy......cuz the tires would have never came of the ground like in da pic.....:0 :0
> *


ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 31 2009, 06:43 PM~14055302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 31 2009, 06:29 PM~14055620
> *:uh:  pay your cell phone bill yet?
> :0
> *


..heard they finished a fleetwood over at marcs in like 1 week.....lifted strapped frameand all........y urs aint done yet????


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 31 2009, 04:50 PM~14054905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAYN!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2009, 07:41 PM~14055716
> *..heard they finished a fleetwood over at marcs in like 1 week.....lifted strapped frameand all........y urs aint done yet????
> *


you tell me, you seem to HEAR alot


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 31 2009, 06:46 PM~14055756
> *you tell me, you seem to HEAR alot
> *


hey no need for the attitude porkchops.........


looks like were both fucked playin da waiting game....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@May 31 2009, 12:18 PM~14052727
> *nothing just here at house chilling. thanks for coming to the bay had good time chilling with everybody that came
> *


  we had a good time too bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 31 2009, 06:29 PM~14055620
> *:uh:  pay your cell phone bill yet?
> :0
> *


its on automatic draft idiot.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 06:45 PM~14055753
> *Getting there
> MAYN!
> *


u seen dat new lexus hyper white????? I WANT IT!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14055858
> *its on automatic draft idiot.
> *


bawlin'


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 10:45 AM~14052883
> *Sounds like it was worth it,,,LOL
> *


gets boring after a while.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1194107296.html

:loco:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2009, 09:42 PM~14056248
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1194107296.html
> 
> :loco:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 31 2009, 12:52 AM~14050390
> *hno: fuck that he might run up,tell he hi, take a picture, and then tell me bye hno: he takes the win
> *


 says you, wanna act all hard @ HLC picnic But, you were too scared to confront someone when you've seen them walking around like the little bitch that you are


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2009, 07:37 PM~14056186
> *gets boring after a while.. :angry:
> *


hows the elco comin along? Hope one day I can say it gets borring


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2009, 06:59 PM~14055863
> *u seen dat new lexus hyper white????? I WANT IT!!!
> *


Mayn you gon spend some $$$$ on that!!!! :0 Looked it up, nice color. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 31 2009, 08:42 PM~14056248
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1194107296.html
> 
> :loco:
> *


[email protected] "GET AT ME PPL DONT LET IT SLIP THROUGH YOUR HANDS!!! IM CANDIE IT OVA WTHA DESIGNS WIT CANDY LIME GLOD. N CLEAR. B4 IT LEASE MY CRIB"


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 07:52 PM~14056351
> *hows the elco comin along? Hope one day I can say it gets borring
> *


frames done.. see it in tulsa hop pit..


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 07:53 PM~14056363
> *Mayn you gon spend some $$$$ on that!!!! :0 Looked it up, nice color. :biggrin:
> *


Yea I know dat bitch looks like it cost....but oh well.....I NEED IT!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2009, 08:26 PM~14056717
> *frames done.. see it in tulsa hop pit..
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2009, 08:51 PM~14055797
> *hey no need for the attitude porkchops.........
> looks like were both fucked playin da waiting game....
> *


dont worry youngin, I put in some work today :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 31 2009, 08:42 PM~14056907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Bird design it?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2009, 08:30 PM~14056775
> *Yea I know dat bitch looks like it cost....but oh well.....I NEED IT!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2009, 08:26 PM~14056717
> *frames done.. see it in tulsa hop pit..
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 10:46 PM~14056961
> *:cheesy:
> *


O'rrlly? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2009, 08:26 PM~14056717
> *frames done.. see it in tulsa hop pit..
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2009, 08:47 PM~14056977
> *O'rrlly? :biggrin:
> *


yaaa'rly :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 10:51 PM~14057023
> *yaaa'rly :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


two days to charg'em :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2009, 08:53 PM~14057044
> *two days to charg'em :biggrin:
> *


na 6 hours :biggrin: 



























but they was waisted :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2009, 10:36 PM~14056834
> *dont worry youngin, I put in some work today :cheesy:
> *



lookin at wrought iron fences and talkin bout my fart problem isn't work.

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2009, 11:07 PM~14057202
> *lookin at wrought iron fences and talkin bout my fart problem isn't work.
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Did you use one of Dave's old playboys to whipe on the side of I-10? B/c I know you didnt make it home as much as you were rippin ass today :burn: :burn:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2009, 09:07 PM~14057202
> *lookin at wrought iron fences and talkin bout my fart problem isn't work.
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2009, 11:11 PM~14057243
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Did you use one of Dave's old playboys to whipe on the side of I-10? B/c I know you didnt make it home as much as you were rippin ass today :burn:  :burn:
> *



mayne.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+May 31 2009, 08:36 PM~14056834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 09:43 PM~14056929
> *Looks good. Bird design it?
> *


of course, with a lil help.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2009, 11:12 PM~14057270
> *:|
> *



nah, its cool. he did work. passed out a few times from the fumes, but i revived him.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2009, 11:13 PM~14057283
> *nah, its cool.  he did work.  passed out a few times from the fumes, but i revived him.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2009, 09:13 PM~14057283
> *nah, its cool.  he did work.  passed out a few times from the fumes, but i revived him.*


mouth to mouth?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 11:14 PM~14057296
> *mouth to mouth?
> *


:|


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 11:14 PM~14057296
> *mouth to mouth?
> *



ass to mouf *****.....his mouf my ass


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2009, 11:16 PM~14057314
> *ass to mouf *****.....his mouf my ass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i still got gas. those rotten egg ones.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2009, 09:18 PM~14057338
> *i still got gas.  those rotten egg ones.
> *


If i'm ever painting dont come over as you will cause a reaction and contaminate the air.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 31 2009, 11:20 PM~14057361
> *If i'm ever painting dont come over as you will cause a reaction and contaminate the air.
> *



then i'll never be over


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2009, 09:13 PM~14057283
> *nah, its cool.  he did work.  passed out a few times from the fumes, but i revived him.
> *


:cheesy:



:barf: 


Ima ask u to please stay away from b while he's workin so he can stay conscious and finish that turd of a car........lol....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2009, 11:21 PM~14057363
> *then i'll never be over
> *


between your camels and your farts Ive lost at least ten years off my life


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ANYTHING GOING ON JUNE 5TH,6TH OR 7TH WEEKEND ILL BE DOWN THERE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@May 31 2009, 12:20 PM~14052741
> *i messed up my front  pump or the cylanoids clowning on airbag truck on the way home lol
> *


  I JUST GOT BACK FROM ANOTHER CRUISE TONIGHT, HOUSTON SOCIETY, CHOCHI, Y UNOS VATOS DE LOCOS CREATIONS STARTED OF ON DA EAST SIDE WENT THRU DA NORTH SIDE HOPPING AND CLOWNING ON SOME BAGGERS AND SLABS!!!!! :biggrin: WE JUST GOT BACK HOME.....  THATS ENOUGH FOR THIS WEEKEND, GOTTA GET BACK TO WORK....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2009, 10:26 PM~14056717
> *frames done.. see it in tulsa hop pit..
> *


 :0


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>where the cruzin spots at </span>


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2009, 07:02 AM~14051613
> *que dice compa donde estan las heladas ? :biggrin:
> *


NO POS ESAS YA SE ACABARON ANOCHE :yessad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Stiiilllll breakin boyZ offf


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

monday... :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2009, 08:59 AM~14059857
> *monday... :thumbsdown:
> *


X2


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2009, 06:59 AM~14059857
> *monday... :thumbsdown:
> *


no buttsecks huh..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

sum new shyt...



























candy oriental,colbalt,burple,and magenta


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@May 31 2009, 09:48 PM~14057615
> *ANYTHING GOING ON JUNE 5TH,6TH OR 7TH WEEKEND ILL BE DOWN THERE
> *


MACGREGOR PARK... HLC IS RETURNING TO MACGREGOR ON THE 7TH...3PM-???


EVERYONE COME OUT AND BRING BACK OUR OLD CHILL SPOT....


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 31 2009, 08:26 PM~14056717
> *frames done.. see it in tulsa hop pit..
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 09:01 AM~14060241
> *no buttsecks huh..
> *


exactly.  :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

cool shit sic! looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 1 2009, 08:18 AM~14060369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hot shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2009, 08:59 AM~14059857
> *monday... :thumbsdown:
> *


Money Monday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2009, 10:50 AM~14061703
> *Money Monday
> *


Run another old ancient crybaby ass tech out of da shop monday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2009, 01:02 PM~14061843
> *Run another old ancient crybaby ass tech out of da shop monday!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 10:09 AM~14060303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 08:02 AM~14060248
> *sum new shyt...
> 
> 
> ...


TONS OF FLAKE :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2009, 11:03 AM~14061857
> *:cheesy:
> *


Boy I hate these old bitchy ass old old old old oldddd men......worst than workin wit a female.....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2009, 09:05 AM~14060272
> *MACGREGOR PARK... HLC IS RETURNING TO MACGREGOR ON THE 7TH...3PM-???
> EVERYONE COME OUT AND BRING BACK OUR OLD CHILL SPOT....
> *


HOW DO I GET THERE FROM HUMBLE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 1 2009, 12:32 PM~14062075
> *HOW DO I GET THERE FROM HUMBLE
> *


5225 Calhoun Rd
Houston, TX 77021, US


http://maps.google.com/maps?key=ABQIAAAAtu...66,0.22007&z=12


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2009, 08:05 AM~14060272
> *MACGREGOR PARK... HLC IS RETURNING TO MACGREGOR ON THE 7TH...3PM-???
> EVERYONE COME OUT AND BRING BACK OUR OLD CHILL SPOT....
> *


HELL YEAH :cheesy: , calling out all the hoppers in h town, lets nose up


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 1 2009, 11:20 AM~14061997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 12:30 PM~14062590
> *HELL YEAH :cheesy: , calling out all the hoppers in h town, lets nose up
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2009, 01:02 PM~14061843
> *Run another old ancient crybaby ass tech out of da shop monday!!! :biggrin:
> *


ha ***** was hot early this monin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 22 2009, 07:11 PM~13973295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


deeeeeeeeeezzzzzam


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 01:09 PM~14062980
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 1 2009, 01:35 PM~14063179
> *ha ***** was hot early this monin
> *


Nawww ***** u just missed it...****** was nose to nose right now...old man got his ass fired and almost got knocked thru his tool box lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2009, 04:18 PM~14063557
> *Nawww ***** u just missed it...****** was nose to nose right now...old man got his ass fired and almost got knocked thru his tool box lol
> *


lol


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

these boys wild down n H-TOWN


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2009, 09:05 AM~14060272
> *MACGREGOR PARK... HLC IS RETURNING TO MACGREGOR ON THE 7TH...3PM-???
> EVERYONE COME OUT AND BRING BACK OUR OLD CHILL SPOT....
> *



Bout time and more of ya'll need to start going to westheimer on saturday about 11pm it was only one lolo out this weekend.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 09:58 AM~14060713
> *forgot.. buttsecks thursdays! :0
> *


youre such a dork. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

i only saw one lolo at 59 flea market last night


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 31 2009, 09:11 PM~14057243
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Did you use one of Dave's old playboys to whipe on the side of I-10? B/c I know you didnt make it home as much as you were rippin ass today :burn:  :burn:
> *


fuck no i will let him shit in his pants b4 i give up my playboys to wipe his fundio


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!

1 FOR $15

& 

2 FOR $25

COLORS: BLACK OR GREY




























Available at Last Minute Customs (713) 373-1442 or Southside Customs (832) 586-7562.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 1 2009, 04:45 PM~14065049
> *GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> 1 FOR $15
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Question for the Houston lowriders.........(big pimp no need to reply until car is off jackstands)


Black Spoke












or 

All Chrome Danas


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 07:01 PM~14065798
> *Question for the Houston lowriders.........(big pimp no need to reply until car is off jackstands)
> Black Spoke
> 
> ...


Black Spoke


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

black spoke and sell me chrome daytons, for the duece


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2009, 07:18 PM~14065943
> *black spoke and sell me chrome daytons, for the duece
> *


paint has barely dried and you already want to throw some ds on the duece :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

black :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 07:01 PM~14065798
> *Question for the Houston lowriders.........(big pimp no need to reply until car is off jackstands)
> Black Spoke
> 
> ...


everybody and they momma got blk spokes. if you wanna join the band wagon, go ahead. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 1 2009, 06:41 PM~14066186
> *everybody and they momma got blk spokes.    if you wanna join the band wagon, go ahead.    :uh:
> *


didnt the man say your opinion doesnt count


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 1 2009, 07:41 PM~14066186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheres that hurt feeling report :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

leave the chromes fredo..

truth be told, alotta people do the color spoke/wheel thing....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 06:43 PM~14066213
> *wheres that hurt feeling report :biggrin:
> *


Neither............match the lip of the rim n hub to da paint....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 06:01 PM~14065798
> *Question for the Houston lowriders.........(big pimp no need to reply until car is off jackstands)
> Black Spoke
> 
> ...


BLACK SPOKES ALL THE WAY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2009, 06:42 PM~14066200
> *didnt the man say your opinion doesnt count
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 1 2009, 07:45 PM~14066237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i aint got that kinda money , mr zenith man :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2009, 06:47 PM~14066254
> *Neither............match the lip of the rim n hub to da paint....
> *


hey thats never been done before :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

4 to 3

black spoke on top


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 08:51 PM~14066310
> *4 to 3
> 
> black spoke on top
> *



lemme sign in with my 3 alter egos :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 1 2009, 07:53 PM~14066329
> *lemme sign in with my 3 alter egos :biggrin:
> *


 hno: 3?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 08:55 PM~14066344
> *hno: 3?
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 1 2009, 06:50 PM~14066287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey...fuck off leakyspokes....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14066361
> *I don't either.....
> *



yea right, your car is at brian's house. that speaks volumes of your pockets :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2009, 06:56 PM~14066361
> *I don't either.....
> Hey...fuck off  leakyspokes....
> *


i am face and i approved this message


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 1 2009, 06:57 PM~14066373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drop mounts.....


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 12:30 PM~14062590
> *HELL YEAH :cheesy: , calling out all the hoppers in h town, lets nose up
> *


que onda guey !!! :uh: :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2009, 09:02 PM~14066438
> *Ha.......its all a front...brian been havin me on 20 bucks a week payment plan....
> Drop mounts.....
> *



quit lyin, brian's a dick. he dont do payments cus he charges too much and it would take you 20 years to pay it off.


























nor does he change his underwear.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 1 2009, 07:06 PM~14066485
> *quit lyin, brian's a dick.  he dont do payments cus he charges too much and it would take you 20 years to pay it off.
> nor does he change his underwear.
> *


Ha...but u right about that....but then again....all them white folks in them rich areas like dat.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jun 1 2009, 07:04 PM~14066459
> *que onda guey !!! :uh:  :twak:
> *


thats right,!! i moved the rear axle back 10 inches and put an elephant on trunk!!, so bring it on   .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know how long an x-frame is, just the frame


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 07:08 PM~14066512
> *thats right,!! i moved the rear axle back 10 inches and put an elephant on trunk!!, so bring it on     .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tht sounds like a house call in tha making :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 1 2009, 07:09 PM~14066523
> *:nicoderm:
> *


  :h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jun 1 2009, 07:10 PM~14066535
> *tht sounds like a house call in tha making  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :0 sunday


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 07:10 PM~14066536
> *  :h5:
> *


que onda vato loco


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 1 2009, 07:13 PM~14066577
> *que onda vato loco
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 4/ever ESE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 07:14 PM~14066589
> *:cheesy: 4/ever ESE
> *


como que el papa de los pollitos anda buscando gallinas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 1 2009, 07:16 PM~14066620
> *como que el papa de los pollitos anda buscando gallinas  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ESQUE esta aburrido de a maquina, nada que hacer, :uh: :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 06:01 PM~14065798
> *Question for the Houston lowriders.........(big pimp no need to reply until car is off jackstands)
> Black Spoke
> 
> ...


black...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 1 2009, 09:25 PM~14066686
> *black...
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 1 2009, 07:42 PM~14066200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow down there darth vador, we knew what your vote was for :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 07:19 PM~14066637
> *ESQUE esta aburrido de a maquina, nada que hacer,  :uh:  :angry:
> *


ay que buscarle victimas :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 08:01 PM~14065798
> *Question for the Houston lowriders.........(big pimp no need to reply until car is off jackstands)
> 
> All Chrome Danas
> ...


CHROMES!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 1 2009, 07:26 PM~14066693
> *
> *


que onda homie,


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 1 2009, 09:06 PM~14066485
> *quit lyin, brian's a dick.  he dont do payments cus he charges too much and it would take you 20 years to pay it off.
> nor does he change his underwear.
> *


 :uh: 

So much for me workin on ur shyt puto!!! :uh: 














































:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 1 2009, 07:37 PM~14066840
> *ay que buscarle victimas  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

does anybody know a place in houston that does gas tank repairs??


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 07:12 PM~14066556
> *:0  :0 sunday
> *


Insert Email Address (alt + e)


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Jun 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14067105
> *does anybody know a place in houston that does gas tank repairs??
> *


if you need one for the lac I have 3 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jun 1 2009, 07:57 PM~14067110
> *Insert Email Address (alt + e)
> *


failed!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 1 2009, 07:33 PM~14066784
> *
> slow down there darth vador, we knew what your vote was for  :uh:
> *


 u need to slow ya extra rolls...Fredo himself told you not to give your 2 cents on this matter...  :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Jun 1 2009, 07:56 PM~14067105
> *does anybody know a place in houston that does gas tank repairs??
> *


most radiator shops do


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> :0 :0 sunday


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i done already went through two gas tanks in the caprice


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> > :0 :0 sunday
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 looks like ya build some strong frames :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > :0 :0 sunday
> 
> 
> :0 hno: hno: :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2009, 09:45 PM~14066954
> *:uh:
> 
> So much for me workin on ur shyt puto!!! :uh:
> ...



:uh: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

caveydd81
:uh: sucio
:nicoderm:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 08:03 PM~14067200
> *:0  hno:  hno:  :buttkick:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: listo !!!


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 1 2009, 08:03 PM~14067189
> *:0  :0  :0 looks like ya build some strong frames  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 1 2009, 08:03 PM~14067189
> *:0  :0  :0 looks like ya build some strong frames  :cheesy:
> *


yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 07:46 PM~14066965
> *:0
> *


frames candied!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2009, 09:05 AM~14060272
> *MACGREGOR PARK... HLC IS RETURNING TO MACGREGOR ON THE 7TH...3PM-???
> EVERYONE COME OUT AND BRING BACK OUR OLD CHILL SPOT....
> *


wut tyme does everyone get there


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2009, 08:15 PM~14067345
> *yes sir... :biggrin:
> *


for buckets too ?????:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 1 2009, 07:42 PM~14066910
> *CHROMES!!!
> *


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2009, 08:16 PM~14067358
> *frames candied!!
> *


dat boi 
:barf: mayne !!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2009, 08:16 PM~14067358
> *frames candied!!
> *


pics wuey


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 1 2009, 08:19 PM~14067391
> *for buckets too  ?????:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


simone ese 
:thumbsup:


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

i need a tank gas tank for my 72 impala convertible. They make a tank for a 70 then skip to 73. I have called all over but no luck. I bought a used one from Desert Valley Auto but i got screwed. Its going on 5 weeks. It should have been delivered in 2 weeks. I am thinking about getting a fuel cell for now.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 1 2009, 10:19 PM~14067403
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 1 2009, 08:22 PM~14067438
> *:uh:
> *


not cool man


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jun 1 2009, 08:21 PM~14067429
> *simone ese
> :thumbsup:
> *


  put me down for one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 1 2009, 10:23 PM~14067447
> *not cool man
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 1 2009, 08:19 PM~14067391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


left cam at shop.. tommorow


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 1 2009, 08:25 PM~14067472
> * put me down for one  :0  :biggrin:
> *


urs is 80% done guey 
:yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 1 2009, 08:25 PM~14067472
> * put me down for one  :0  :biggrin:
> *


molded, or showmethewelds.com


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 1 2009, 08:33 PM~14067575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i go with molded fo tha streets :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus wanted to stop in here and shout out to all my Texas Riders that be holdin it down- yall know who you are


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14067675
> *Jus wanted to stop in here and shout out to all my Texas Riders that be holdin it down- yall know who you are
> *


sup with it


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 08:36 PM~14067623
> *molded, or showmethewelds.com
> *


 :twak: que onda compadre ????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14067675
> *Jus wanted to stop in here and shout out to all my Texas Riders that be holdin it down- yall know who you are
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 1 2009, 08:41 PM~14067691
> *sup with it
> *


Jus been busy tryin to get shit taken care of while I can. Whats good wit you pimpin........... My phone was goin nuts a couple days ago-- I didnt get a chance to call you cause it jus wouldnt stop- Ill shout at ya tomoROw for sure though.. Go chec the new myspace pics of my Daughters trike-- its gonna be sic wit it for sure..


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14067675
> *Jus wanted to stop in here and shout out to all my Texas Riders that be holdin it down- yall know who you are
> *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14067731
> *Jus been busy tryin to get shit taken care of while I can. Whats good wit you pimpin...........  My phone was goin nuts a couple days ago-- I didnt get a chance to call you cause it jus wouldnt stop- Ill shout at ya tomoROw for sure though.. Go chec the new myspace pics of my Daughters trike-- its gonna be sic wit it for sure..
> *


All good bro, just going thru minor things but for most part straight. Cool homie just get at me whenever.

Damn erased my space while back so cant check out all of them :angry:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2009, 08:43 PM~14067715
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHats up Big Dawg--- hows things for ya down in the H-Town.
Like I told Nesto- go chec the new pics of my daughters trike on myspace-- its gettin ready to be sprayed-- the metal work is all finished up-- I think you'll like how its lookin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 1 2009, 08:47 PM~14067765
> *WHats up Big Dawg--- hows things for ya down in the H-Town.
> Like I told Nesto- go chec the new pics of my daughters trike on myspace-- its gettin ready to be sprayed-- the metal work is all finished up-- I think you'll like how its lookin
> *


i see some of the pics yo posted.. u got down..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 06:01 PM~14065798
> *Question for the Houston lowriders.........(big pimp no need to reply until car is off jackstands)
> 
> All Chrome Danas
> ...



THA CHROME ONES MAKES UR PAINT STAND OUT MORE,BUT IF YOU DECIDE ON THA BLACK ONES U GONN NEED SUM PINTRIPPING N LEAFING...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jun 1 2009, 08:43 PM~14067712
> *:twak:  que onda compadre ????
> *


con queso :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Leave tha daytons...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jun 1 2009, 08:45 PM~14067737
> *
> *


Damn- i got more homies in here then I even knew about :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

7 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, kustommadess, BAYTOWNSLC, SWIPH 

:wave:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 1 2009, 08:46 PM~14067758
> *All good bro, just going thru minor things but for most part straight. Cool homie just get at me whenever.
> 
> Damn erased my space while back so cant check out all of them :angry:
> *


I forgot bout that-- SO GO MAKE A NEW ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 1 2009, 08:50 PM~14067825
> *I forgot bout that-- SO GO MAKE A NEW ONE :biggrin:
> *


HA! Ill make one sooner or later...just have to stay focused on few things at moment.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2009, 08:48 PM~14067781
> *i see some of the pics yo posted.. u got down..
> *


YA- I jus put up some new ones to. Even a sneek peek of how the paints gonna be- I think you will Like it for sure


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14067836
> *HA! Ill make one sooner or later...just have to stay focused on few things at moment.
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jun 1 2009, 09:50 PM~14067823
> *7 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, kustommadess, BAYTOWNSLC, SWIPH
> 
> :wave:
> *


WASSUP STRANGER? QUIT WAVING LIKE A LITTLE PUTITO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Mayne hold up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 1 2009, 08:54 PM~14067874
> *Mayne hold up
> *


x2


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 1 2009, 08:51 PM~14067836
> *HA! Ill make one sooner or later...just have to stay focused on few things at moment.
> *


Text me your email- Ill dROp em there for ya to chec out..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 1 2009, 09:54 PM~14067874
> *Mayne hold up
> *


WHAT UP SLIM THUGGA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

What up ni-co-ly-a


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14067910
> *What up ni-co-ly-a
> *


JUST HERE, U?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2009, 08:53 PM~14067868
> *WASSUP STRANGER? QUIT WAVING LIKE A LITTLE PUTITO
> *



KOO,THATS JUST THA WAY I WAVE AT U..PUTITO.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

tonkey that fool should asking bout his money........


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jun 1 2009, 09:57 PM~14067924
> *KOO,THATS JUST THA WAY I WAVE AT U..PUTITO.. :biggrin:
> *


ANYWAYZ HOWS THA DROP? ANY NEW MODS?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

AY GUEY MUCHOS PEOPLE HERE hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14067802
> *Damn- i got more homies in here then I even knew about :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 1 2009, 08:59 PM~14067944
> *tonkey that fool should asking bout his money........
> *


mosci no mames guey 
:twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I need a saco anyone hav e one


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2009, 08:59 PM~14067951
> *ANYWAYZ HOWS THA DROP? ANY NEW MODS?
> *



NAW,PROLLY NEXT YR,TIMES ARE BAD MAYNE,THESE KIDS DRAINNIN ME FOO......
N U?ANY MODS?


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 08:48 PM~14067793
> *con queso :twak:
> *


 wht size u wear guey !!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jun 1 2009, 10:05 PM~14068028
> *NAW,PROLLY NEXT YR,TIMES ARE BAD MAYNE,THESE KIDS DRAINNIN ME FOO......
> N U?ANY MODS?
> *


NOT LATELY. I'VE BEEN THINKING ABOUT ADDING A FOR SALE SIGN TO THE WINDSHIELD THATS ABOUT IT.


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2009, 09:08 PM~14068059
> *NOT LATELY. I'VE BEEN THINKING ABOUT ADDING A FOR SALE SIGN TO THE  WINDSHIELD THATS ABOUT IT.
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jun 1 2009, 08:55 PM~14067888
> *Text me your email- Ill dROp em there for ya to chec out..
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2009, 09:08 PM~14068059
> *NOT LATELY. I'VE BEEN THINKING ABOUT ADDING A FOR SALE SIGN TO THE  WINDSHIELD THATS ABOUT IT.
> *



DAMN,U TIRED OF IT AWREADY?..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jun 1 2009, 09:09 PM~14068070
> *:uh:
> :nono:  :nono:
> *



X2


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jun 1 2009, 10:09 PM~14068070
> *:uh:
> :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :h5: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

any one is looking for regal :rant: ???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jun 1 2009, 10:10 PM~14068081
> *DAMN,U TIRED OF IT AWREADY?..
> *


KIND OF.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 1 2009, 09:11 PM~14068100
> *any one is looking for regal  :rant: ???????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


Heres tha pics I took when I was at ya house.


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2009, 09:11 PM~14068094
> *:yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :loco: :rant: :thumbsdown:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 1 2009, 09:11 PM~14068100
> *any one is looking for regal  :rant: ???????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


ESTOS HUEVOS GORDITO :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2009, 08:01 PM~14065798
> *Question for the Houston lowriders.........(big pimp no need to reply until car is off jackstands)
> Black Spoke
> 
> ...


chrome ds with the 3 prong kos


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 1 2009, 11:04 PM~14068022
> *I need a saco anyone hav e one
> *


you seen this yet?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=479448&st=0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 1 2009, 11:13 PM~14068126
> *Heres tha pics I took when I was at ya house.
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey! poor regal.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 2 2009, 02:15 AM~14069866
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOUBLE DRIBBLE, THAN A MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 2 2009, 10:24 AM~14070719
> *DOUBLE DRIBBLE, THAN A MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 2 2009, 04:15 AM~14069866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 11:15 AM~14071276
> *:loco:
> *


Got it from off topic but took quotes off so it will be reg. size.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 2 2009, 01:23 PM~14071348
> *Got it from off topic but took quotes off so it will be reg. size.
> *


What's up fool, you at work?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 11:25 AM~14071369
> *What's up fool, you at work?
> *


I'm painting while on LIL :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 2 2009, 01:34 PM~14071463
> *I'm painting while on LIL :happysad:
> *


the walls of your bedroom o que? lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14071518

:uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 11:35 AM~14071472
> *the walls of your bedroom o que?  lol  j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

SO IS EVERYONE HAVING ISSUES WITH THE SITE OR IS JUST ME? DAMN THING KEEPS LOGGING ME OUT :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 11:42 AM~14071543
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14071518
> 
> :uh:
> *


Told him to just sell it to me as is and ill repaint it but he said na he gon Kandy over the patterns :angry:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 2 2009, 11:47 AM~14071585
> *SO IS EVERYONE HAVING ISSUES WITH THE SITE OR IS JUST ME? DAMN THING KEEPS LOGGING ME OUT :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Forums where down earlier, but after that its been all good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 2 2009, 01:48 PM~14071592
> *Told him to just sell it to me as is and ill repaint it but he said na he gon Kandy over the patterns :angry:
> *


that vato must be blind. patterns done by using sidewalk chalk and none of them even match. LOL

He's probably going to raise that 3g's to 5 g's after he puts candy on it. LOL


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 11:56 AM~14071613
> *that vato must be blind.  patterns done by using sidewalk chalk and none of them even match.  LOL
> 
> He's probably going to raise that 3g's to 5 g's after he puts candy on it.  LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Kinda want see him do the Kandy on it see what the outcome is :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 2 2009, 01:49 PM~14071599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 2 2009, 02:11 PM~14071650
> *OKAY THEN IS JUST ME IS STILL LOGGIN ME OUT :angry:
> :roflmao:
> *


nah, it's going in and out. gary doing something to the server.

Mira la Mazteca de los Montes :worship: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14071658


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 02:13 PM~14071663
> *nah, it's going in and out.  gary doing something to the server.
> 
> Mira la Mazteca de los Montes  :worship:
> ...


 :cheesy: HELL YEAHHH!! THAT'S WHAT AM TALKIMBOUT :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 2 2009, 02:24 PM~14071749
> *:cheesy: HELL YEAHHH!! THAT'S WHAT AM TALKIMBOUT :uh:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 02:30 PM~14062590
> *HELL YEAH :cheesy: , calling out all the hoppers in h town, lets nose up
> *



:uh: _este guey_ :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 2 2009, 02:33 PM~14071836
> *:uh:  este guey  :biggrin:
> *


Car Club: HATED BY HOUSTON TOPIC 


I NEED TO JOIN THAT CLUB


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 02:26 PM~14071787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS SOME OL SKOOL INTERNET SHIT,SOMEONE NEEDS TO UPGRADE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 02:35 PM~14071857
> *Car Club: HATED BY HOUSTON TOPIC
> I NEED TO JOIN THAT CLUB
> *



:ugh: you by yourself on that one


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 1 2009, 04:33 PM~14064354
> *:uh:
> *


sorry for missin sat night. i was too tired!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 2 2009, 12:11 PM~14071650
> *OKAY THEN IS JUST ME IS STILL LOGGIN ME OUT :angry:
> :roflmao:
> *


As soon as I posted that it started actin up on me...was going edit it but was layitlowned! :angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 02:26 PM~14071787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!

1 FOR $15

& 

2 FOR $25

COLORS: BLACK OR GREY




























Available at Last Minute Customs (713) 373-1442 or Southside Customs (832) 586-7562.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 2 2009, 02:47 PM~14071985
> *As soon as I posted that it started actin up on me...was going edit it but was layitlowned! :angry:
> *


HA HA :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 2 2009, 12:34 PM~14071463
> *I'm painting while on LIL :happysad:
> *


stay inside the lines :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 2 2009, 01:40 PM~14071907
> *sorry for missin sat night. i was too tired!
> *


don't lie.. you know why you really didn't show up. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2009, 02:29 PM~14072479
> *don't lie.. you know why you really didn't show up.  :0
> *


uhhhhhh yea...thats why. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 2 2009, 02:36 PM~14072568
> *uhhhhhh yea...thats why. :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


you were all hno:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 12:49 PM~14072002
> *GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> 1 FOR $15
> ...


also u can get them at southside customs in pasadena ....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 03:45 PM~14072666
> *also u can get them at southside customs in pasadena ....
> *


I'll drop by tomorrow and pick up a couple.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Jun 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14067105
> *does anybody know a place in houston that does gas tank repairs??
> *


My Dad does them, he owns a radiator shop.
H-town radiator
7015 long drive
houston Texas 77087
713-643-1610

I'm think it runs from $50-$75 depending on the repairs needed. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2009, 02:44 PM~14072660
> *you were all  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: wtf ever!! LOL!! that spot aint round the corner from where i stay. :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2009, 07:45 PM~14066952
> *que onda homie,
> *


q.vo bro como etas ... how things in HOUSTON .


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 02:06 PM~14072864
> *I'll drop by tomorrow and pick up a couple.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 2 2009, 03:22 PM~14073057
> *:roflmao: wtf ever!! LOL!! that spot aint round the corner from where i stay.  :uh:
> *


oh, now a 2nd excuse :uh: you've driven drunk..farther.. i remember.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2009, 01:28 PM~14072466
> *stay inside the lines  :uh:
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2009, 03:27 PM~14073109
> *oh, now a 2nd excuse  :uh:  you've driven drunk..farther.. i remember.
> *


what place you talkin bout?!?! :ugh: LOL! im sure i have before but i wasnt feelin it. had a long day and the fact you was wth out there was even more reason for me to stay my ass at home. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14073099
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


How late do you all stay there, better go tonight after dinner. short dog & me heading over there around 7pm.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey h town just what too say thanks to sic cutlass is is bad ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 2 2009, 03:42 PM~14073252
> *what place you talkin bout?!?! :ugh: LOL! im sure i have before but i wasnt feelin it. had a long day and the fact you was wth out there was even more reason for me to stay my ass at home. :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. bet you dont remember the police chase :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2009, 05:00 PM~14074201
> *yeah..  bet you dont remember the police chase  :uh:
> *


what police chase?? :ugh: :roflmao: STHU DANNY!! makin me look like i need AA. :ugh: LMAO! and that place is closer way closer to me then where you were at on sat. :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*THE HLC IS INVITING ALL OF HTOWN TO COME ON OUT THIS SUNDAY TO CHILL AT MACGREGOR PARK. START TIME IS 3PM TILL ?? LETS BRING BACK OUR OLD SPOT!!!!*


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2009, 02:44 PM~14073267
> *How late do you all stay there, better go tonight after dinner.  short dog & me heading over there around 7pm.
> *


bout 9 or so ....


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 2 2009, 05:16 PM~14074426
> *what police chase?? :ugh: :roflmao: STHU DANNY!! makin me look like i need AA. :ugh: LMAO! and that place is closer way closer to me then where you were at on sat. :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 2 2009, 05:22 PM~14074501
> *THE HLC IS INVITING ALL OF HTOWN TO COME ON OUT THIS SUNDAY TO CHILL AT MACGREGOR PARK. START TIME IS 3PM TILL ??  LETS BRING BACK OUR OLD SPOT!!!!
> *


i gotta work :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2009, 04:56 PM~14074889
> *i need to workout   :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 2 2009, 07:40 PM~14075412
> *:uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 08:51 PM~14076082
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 2 2009, 02:26 PM~14073088
> *q.vo bro como etas ... how things in HOUSTON .
> *


AQUI esta todo calmado, no carshows ni nada en junio,  todos los carshows en july


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 06:51 PM~14076082
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 2 2009, 04:12 PM~14072936
> *My Dad does them, he owns a radiator shop.
> H-town radiator
> 7015 long drive
> ...


I can co-sign for this man! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 09:12 PM~14076294
> *:yes:
> *


thanks for the t-shirts


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 2 2009, 07:08 PM~14076264
> *AQUI esta todo calmado, no carshows ni nada en junio,   todos los carshows en july
> *


esta mejor que aqui en NC un lowrider show por ano.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 2 2009, 07:27 PM~14076447
> *esta mejor que aqui en NC  un lowrider show por ano.
> *


toma unas vacaciones y vente a htown next month, pero eso si, va estar mas caliente que la chi....., well u already know homie


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 09:12 PM~14076294
> *:yes:
> *


Thanks Southside Customs and Latin Kustoms for helping us out yesterday!! I'll be by to get some shirts also sometime this week :biggrin: 

Anyone goin to the show on Saturday? Details on www.streetseen.com it's on Shaver in Pasadena.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Jun 2 2009, 07:16 PM~14076331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might check it out.. im right down da street


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

boiler.. go to streetseen.com..
your car is on da main pic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 07:47 PM~14076781
> *boiler.. go to streetseen.com..
> your car is on da main pic
> *


:0 mayne hold up, we need to paint that sucka back to KANDY RED :cheesy:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 04:53 PM~14076107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14076781
> *boiler.. go to streetseen.com..
> your car is on da main pic
> *


charge em rent tell em nothings free! :guns:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 2 2009, 08:19 PM~14077253
> *:0 mayne hold up, we need to paint that sucka back to KANDY RED :cheesy:
> *


we will.. once u get a new body


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone want a CCE Piston Pump #13 gear $300.00 OBO. 6 months old

Adex $300.00

Do not work on Devious Sixty8 Impala.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14077744
> *Anyone want a CCE Piston Pump #13 gear $300.00 OBO. 6 months old
> 
> Adex $300.00
> ...


Got 200.00


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 2 2009, 09:03 PM~14077744
> *Anyone want a CCE Piston Pump #13 gear $300.00 OBO. 6 months old
> 
> Adex $300.00
> ...


:0 :0

Go head and shine them other 2 thangs up for me...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 2 2009, 09:03 PM~14077744
> *Anyone want a CCE Piston Pump #13 gear $300.00 OBO. 6 months old
> 
> Adex $300.00
> ...


how old is the adex?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 09:07 PM~14077775
> *Got 200.00
> *



:no:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 2 2009, 09:09 PM~14077810
> *how old is the adex?
> *



Adex is one year old.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14077837
> *:no:
> *


$201.99+tax


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 09:08 PM~14077789
> *:0 :0
> 
> Go head and shine them other 2 thangs up for me...
> *



They are ready for pickup tomorrow.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 2 2009, 09:13 PM~14077862
> *They are ready for pickup tomorrow.
> *


:0 ;0 thnks a lot juan.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Got a new street hopper coming out. Anyone want to hop for cash? And if u answer yes i hope ur hitting over 55 inches and up!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 11:18 PM~14077930
> *Got a new street hopper coming out. Anyone want to hop for cash? And if u answer yes i hope ur hitting over 55 inches and up!
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 11:18 PM~14077930
> *Got a new street hopper coming out. Anyone want to hop for cash? And if u answer yes i hope ur hitting over 55 inches and up!
> *


double or single??


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 10:26 PM~14078067
> *double or single??
> *


single with a v8


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 11:27 PM~14078090
> *single with a v8
> *


 :0 

is it a bucket?

#1 rule. pics or it didnt happened
:cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 11:30 PM~14078133
> *:0
> 
> is it a bucket?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i have a lot of those!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 09:26 PM~14078067
> *double or single??
> *


No te podias esperar verdad wey???? Lol


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 10:30 PM~14078133
> *:0
> 
> is it a bucket?
> ...


give me a second ill post a sneek peek


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14078154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i have a lot of those!!!!
> *


step aside :angry: i think im going to his cheerleader from now on


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 11:32 PM~14078164
> *No te podias esperar verdad wey???? Lol
> *


 :biggrin: im always down for some action wuey!!!!  que ya mero sacas el caddy????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 11:32 PM~14078178
> *give me a second ill post a sneek peek
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 11:33 PM~14078185
> *:biggrin:  im always down for some action wuey!!!!    que ya mero sacas el caddy????
> *


:| my dog is in heat


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 11:32 PM~14078181
> *step aside  :angry:  i think im going to his cheerleader from now on
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: que rollo homito!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 11:34 PM~14078203
> *:| my dog is in heat
> *


Y LUEGO QUE ESPERAS WUEY! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 09:33 PM~14078185
> *:biggrin:  im always down for some action wuey!!!!    que ya mero sacas el caddy????
> *


Yea I know u.......and nope...lac going...slowly but SURELY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14078223
> *Y LUEGO QUE ESPERAS WUEY! :uh:
> *


for your action


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14078229
> *Yea I know u.......and nope...lac going...slowly but SURELY
> *


   ECHALE GANAS HOMIE LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP IN ANY WAY..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14078240
> *for your action
> *


 :angry: ....I JUST CHECKED THE SITE AND ITS WORKING.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

PICS??? :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 11:39 PM~14078295
> *:angry: ....I JUST CHECKED THE SITE AND ITS WORKING.....
> *


make the the shit on your sig click able so people wont have to type it in just click on your sig :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 09:37 PM~14078276
> *:biggrin:
> ECHALE GANAS HOMIE LET ME KNOW IF I CAN HELP IN ANY WAY..
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

......IT WILL BE BACK ON DA STREET SOON!!!!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 10:41 PM~14078329
> *make the the shit on your sig click able so people wont have to type it in just click on your sig :twak:
> *


trying to get this shit to work


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2009, 11:41 PM~14078329
> *make the the shit on your sig click able so people wont have to type it in just click on your sig :twak:
> *


ME NO SABE...... :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

....NO TE HOIGO!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

...PART 2 COMING SOON!!! (EL MIL AMORES).... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 11:42 PM~14078362
> *ME NO SABE...... :angry:
> *


www.locoskustoms.com

and the put  at the end and if you want it red

 put that in the biggining 

and [COLOR] at the end but put / in front of the word color


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

... PURO BUCKET.COM


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos+Jun 2 2009, 09:18 PM~14077930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


305 v-8 with ac..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2009, 11:49 PM~14078434
> *lets nose up.. my daily driver elcamino.. single pump..
> no weight..
> 305 v-8 with ac..
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 DO UR THING HOMIE!!!!  ITS GETTIN HOT IN HERE...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

PMs answered. NO payment plans.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 09:50 PM~14078444
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 DO UR THING HOMIE!!!!  ITS GETTIN HOT IN HERE...
> *


im tryin.. but my shit aint no hopper..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2009, 09:51 PM~14078466
> *im tryin.. but my shit aint no hopper..
> *


Sic I got a piston pump and Adex for you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 2 2009, 11:51 PM~14078464
> *PMs answered. NO payment plans.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 2 2009, 09:52 PM~14078474
> *Sic  I got a piston pump and Adex for you.
> *


i got a piston being built..
and a adex on da way


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2009, 09:53 PM~14078486
> *i got a piston being built..
> and a adex on da way
> *



:0


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2009, 11:51 PM~14078466
> *im tryin.. but my shit aint no hopper..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

car looks farmiliar??

hmmmm


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 11:55 PM~14078517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only way to prove yourself is go to tulsa :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 11:55 PM~14078517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL HAVE TO SEE!!!!  YA EH VISTO TU CADDY HOMIE ESTA CLEAN....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2009, 11:57 PM~14078532
> *car looks farmiliar??
> 
> hmmmm
> *


ITS WITH BONAFIDE!! U SEEN IT...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

bring all the hoppers to grill & chill 
******JULY 12 2009*********
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
>>>>>>>>LIL JOE<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 3 2009, 12:00 AM~14078575
> *bring all the hoppers to grill & chill
> ******JULY 12 2009*********
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> ...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 10:58 PM~14078559
> *WILL HAVE TO SEE!!!!   YA EH VISTO TU CADDY HOMIE ESTA CLEAN....
> *


lil by lil i have been getting it ready so i can come out strong u will see it in action one day. i aint finish with the interior


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 2 2009, 09:59 PM~14078567
> *ITS WITH BONAFIDE!! U SEEN IT...
> *


yea.. i remember it..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 3 2009, 12:02 AM~14078605
> *lil by lil i have been getting it ready so i can come out strong u will see it in action one day. i aint finish with the interior
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 09:18 PM~14077930
> *Got a new street hopper coming out. Anyone want to hop for cash? And if u answer yes i hope ur hitting over 55 inches and up!
> *


 :nono: :werd:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 2 2009, 11:21 PM~14079516
> *:nono:  :werd:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

its a rumor that a full show 59' bout to hit the streets


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 2 2009, 11:51 PM~14078464
> *PMs answered. NO payment plans.
> *


so if i don't have 600 on me you won't drop it off.  

















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Where's King Ranch automotive? Near?? Haven't been around that neck of the woods since paisas flooded that area. :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 07:08 AM~14080919
> *Where's King Ranch automotive?  Near??  Haven't been around that neck of the woods since paisas flooded that area.  :dunno:
> *


If im right its down the street from the High School


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 3 2009, 09:12 AM~14080956
> *If im right its down the street from the High School
> *


Thanks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 08:21 AM~14081034
> *Thanks.
> *


sup homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 3 2009, 09:50 AM~14081241
> *sup homie
> *


chilling at the office. need to drop by your shop and view what you got going on. heading towards wayside today and will stop on the way back.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 08:51 AM~14081249
> *chilling at the office.  need to drop by your shop and view what you got going on.  heading towards wayside today and will stop on the way back.
> *


hit me up first to make sure, ill be make a trip to valeneen's first , Doing big thangs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 3 2009, 10:11 AM~14081366
> *hit me up first to make sure, ill be make a trip to valeneen's first , Doing big thangs.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

you know


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 27 2009, 05:01 PM~13706940
> *next time you wanna come pay me rent for that pile of rust you left in my back yard..    don't come to my job.    security almost took you out.  they still on code yellow.      :uh:
> *



:biggrin: hi


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 3 2009, 08:27 AM~14081481
> *:biggrin: hi
> *



:0 WOW YOU STILL REMEMBER HOW TO LOG ON

SUP GIRL?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 10:26 AM~14081471
> *
> *


que onda boiler


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 08:43 AM~14081626
> *que onda boiler
> *


chillin still on vacations :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 09:18 PM~14077930
> *Got a new street hopper coming out. Anyone want to hop for cash? And if u answer yes i hope ur hitting over 55 inches and up!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 2 2009, 10:00 PM~14078575
> *bring all the hoppers to grill & chill
> ******JULY 12 2009*********
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> ...


Knowhatimsayin!!....that's for my homie!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 10:44 AM~14081632
> *chillin still on vacations :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


still no jale? let me contact a homeboy at oceaneering, he has pull at the 290/bw8 location.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 3 2009, 08:41 AM~14081601
> *:0  WOW YOU STILL REMEMBER HOW TO LOG ON
> 
> SUP GIRL?
> *



Of Course Ive Just been busy with other things. How ya been?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 2 2009, 10:02 PM~14078605
> *lil by lil i have been getting it ready so i can come out strong u will see it in action one day. i aint finish with the interior
> *


If u ready bring it to the grill & chill july 12! I'm sure there's gunna be sumone there for u to hop against!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 08:48 AM~14081662
> *still no jale?  let me contact a homeboy at oceaneering, he has pull at the 290/bw8 location.
> *


ORALE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 3 2009, 08:49 AM~14081668
> *Of Course Ive Just been busy with other things. How ya been?
> *


Yeah I know, i have been checking my updates on myspace  looking real good


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 3 2009, 07:27 AM~14080473
> *its a rumor that a full show 59' bout to hit the streets
> *



 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Members: Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY

Wuz up ROB! How is that other BAYTOWN'S FINEST coming along?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 11:04 AM~14081796
> *ORALE
> *


homeboy wants me to go work at the engineering dept over there but esta hasta la verga for me to drive out there and did six years at seatrax down the road from there. no mas long distance for jale, hopefully hno:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 3 2009, 11:08 AM~14081839
> *2 Members: Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY
> 
> Wuz up ROB! How is that other BAYTOWN'S FINEST coming along?
> *


CHILLIN CHILLIN...STILL LOOKIN FOR J O B,NAYMSAYIN.
U ?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jun 3 2009, 09:13 AM~14081878
> *CHILLIN  CHILLIN...STILL LOOKIN FOR  J O B,NAYMSAYIN.
> U ?
> *


Chillin at my boring ass J O B ,naymsayin. lol. And Im still car shopping, homie didnt want to sell the 62 after all. They told me about a place going towards Dallas, but I might wait I heard a rumor that theres a drop top that maybe for sale soon.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 09:10 AM~14081857
> *homeboy wants me to go work at the engineering dept over there but esta hasta la verga for me to drive out there and did six years at seatrax down the road from there.  no mas long distance for jale, hopefully  hno:
> *


SHIT, u lucky to choose location to work these days, i cant say the samething :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

theres some hoes in this house, there some hoes in this house!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 11:26 AM~14081966
> *SHIT, u lucky to choose location to work these days, i cant say the samething  :uh:
> *


thought rig welders had good choices for jobs? call you in a few when i go to lunch.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 3 2009, 06:27 AM~14080473
> *its a rumor that a full show 59' bout to hit the streets
> *


joe finally bringn it out............. :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 09:44 AM~14082137
> *theres some hoes in this house, there some hoes in this house!!
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 09:46 AM~14082153
> *thought rig welders had good choices for jobs?  call you in a few when i go to lunch.
> *


nope, few years back when there was a lot of welding work, lots of peps swithd trades and became welders, so theres un chingo de welders rite now :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 3 2009, 09:27 AM~14081481
> *:biggrin: hi
> *


sup there cochina.. i mean shiela


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Death Dealer, BAYTOWNSLC


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 3 2009, 09:05 AM~14081808
> *Yeah I know, i have been checking my updates on myspace    looking real good
> *


Thank You :cheesy:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2009, 10:33 AM~14082562
> *sup there cochina..  i mean shiela
> *


Just at work... you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 3 2009, 11:52 AM~14082744
> *Just at work... you?
> *


at work too..but todays my last day here.. i'm making some power moves!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2009, 01:17 PM~14082936
> *at work too..but todays my last day here..    i'm making some power moves!
> *


cleaning out your desk aint a power move fool!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 12:18 PM~14082446
> *nope, few years back when there was a lot of welding work,  lots of peps swithd trades and became welders, so theres un chingo de welders rite now :uh:
> *


Let me know how it goes when you leave that place, if you have trouble, i'll call my pops to get you in contact with someone.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2009, 11:17 AM~14082936
> *at work too..but todays my last day here..    i'm making some power moves!
> *



oh really?? im still working at LHR..HOW FUN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jun 3 2009, 12:25 PM~14083001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LHR? 

for i got plans in the works. fixing to switch industries.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2009, 11:36 AM~14083111
> *
> LHR?
> 
> ...



Yeah Lyondell Houston Refinery off of 225


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 01:40 PM~14083141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cuanto guey?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 01:51 PM~14083240
> *cuanto guey?
> *


i will no longer talk about money in this topic because it always goes back to the sunroof





















:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 01:54 PM~14083263
> *i will no longer talk about money in this topic because it always goes back to the sunroof
> :tears:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jun 3 2009, 12:40 PM~14083138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2009, 02:01 PM~14083308
> *not far from my crib
> see.. now you got the right idea
> :uh:
> *


but the four door comes first


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 01:01 PM~14083313
> *but the four door comes first
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14082137
> *theres some hoes in this house, there some hoes in this house!!
> *


if you see them point them out?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2009, 02:02 PM~14083321
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 02:04 PM~14083331
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn, you got a junkyard started.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 02:05 PM~14083332
> *damn, you got a junkyard started.
> *


i got another 4 door 65 biscayne but accidently erased the pic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 01:04 PM~14083331
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice patterns :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2009, 02:08 PM~14083358
> *nice patterns  :uh:
> *


thanks sic is my inspiration. no ****


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

damn its raining like a mofo back at home.... its not even raining here in Galena Park and its flooding in Baytown.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 11:40 AM~14083141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ur finally makin daddy proud mijo.......:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2009, 02:14 PM~14083413
> *Ur finally makin daddy proud mijo.......:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 




nice roof on your skeetwood, what material wa used? or am i seeing shit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_+Jun 3 2009, 12:40 PM~14083138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 02:16 PM~14083424
> *:uh:  :uh:
> nice roof on your skeetwood, what material wa used? or am i seeing shit
> *


so i'm not the pappy?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 02:21 PM~14083466
> *so i'm not the pappy?
> 
> 
> ...


is that the crunchy black dance? :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 12:04 PM~14083331
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. thats your rust bucket.. i seen that bitch yesterday.. almost took another spray can to it..
its next door to my shop..

im a go kick your quarter right now..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 12:16 PM~14083424
> *:uh:  :uh:
> nice roof on your skeetwood, what material wa used? or am i seeing shit
> *


Its a material I liked to cal " nut rag skeet skeet white"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 02:27 PM~14083521
> *ha.. thats your rust bucket.. i seen that bitch yesterday.. almost took another spray can to it..
> its next door to my shop..
> 
> ...


watch out your leg might go through :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

probaly.. that bitch is pretty bad..
ill go kick out two of your doors.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 02:31 PM~14083554
> *probaly.. that bitch is pretty bad..
> ill go kick out two of your doors.
> *


nice one funny guy :uh: :uh: 

am i ready to start laying patterns?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wtf, hail and crazy rain up in here


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 3 2009, 12:19 PM~14083453
> *thats by my shop  :0
> :h5:
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Al's sports bar on westheimer (just past hwy 6) if anybody down.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 12:33 PM~14083568
> *nice one funny guy  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> am i ready to start laying patterns?
> *


ugh
no..



need to lay some floors..
bitch flintstonin..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 02:36 PM~14083613
> *wtf, hail and crazy rain up in here
> *


Ok i spoke too soon. it just rained and hailed like a mofo here in Galena park.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 3 2009, 01:46 PM~14083689
> *i know :biggrin:
> *


no u dont  :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083613
> *wtf, hail and crazy rain up in here
> *


Nice and sunny on the northside :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2009, 02:13 PM~14083972
> *Nice and sunny on the northside :biggrin:
> *


cloudy in da west


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lil weather center


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ready for a nap!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 01:23 PM~14084092
> *ok
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

x3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x4


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Jun 3 2009, 01:45 PM~14083679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


booze 2nite?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Jun 3 2009, 02:53 PM~14083758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i was going to post a pic when boiler said it was raining, it was sunny then, now its fucken dark and windy


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 2 2009, 07:32 PM~14076527
> *toma unas vacaciones y vente a htown next month, pero eso si, va estar mas caliente que la chi....., well u already know homie
> *


alla nos bemos en octubre. si es que no voy al super show de las vegas.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 3 2009, 01:52 PM~14084398
> *alla nos bemos en octubre. si es que no voy al super show de las vegas.
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 11:51 AM~14083240
> *cuanto guey?
> *


x2. cuanto homie .


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 3 2009, 04:06 PM~14084574
> *x2. cuanto homie .
> *


not for sale, i remember telling you to look for one over there, the next day bam i had purchased it


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 02:12 PM~14084645
> *not for sale, i remember telling you to look for one over there, the next day bam i had purchased it
> *


if you go across one let me know i'll go pick it up.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 3 2009, 04:16 PM~14084684
> *if you go across one let me know i'll go pick it up.
> *


vert or 2 door ht?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 3 2009, 02:17 PM~14084701
> *vert or 2 door ht?
> *


vert 2 door project .  i like to build it for my son.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 3 2009, 08:47 AM~14081654
> *Knowhatimsayin!!....that's for my homie!!
> *


u knowwhatamsayin.....


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14083613
> *wtf, hail and crazy rain up in here
> *


que onda cheerleader in tha house !!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 3 2009, 03:31 PM~14085422
> *u knowwhatamsayin.....say sumthing !!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 03:46 PM~14085588
> *que onda cheerleader in tha house !!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: calm down mr hydraulics expert :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 04:03 PM~14085739
> *:uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak: calm down mr hydraulics expert :biggrin:
> *


jus calling it like i see it guey ....  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 04:08 PM~14085790
> *jus calling it like i see it guey ....    :biggrin:
> *


why u worrie :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 04:15 PM~14085864
> *why u worrie :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe u can talk 2 ur boys in dallas 2 come dwn 2 tha picnic ...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ur still my compadre :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 04:21 PM~14085926
> *maybe u can talk 2 ur boys in dallas 2 come dwn 2 tha picnic  ...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ur still my compadre  :yes:
> *


o yeah my dallas homies   










































CELOSO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 04:22 PM~14085944
> *o yeah my dallas homies
> CELOSO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


comadres will be comadres 
:h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

What up H-Town


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 05:22 PM~14085944
> *o yeah my dallas homies
> CELOSO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if they homies of yours.. they gonna be on big rims :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2009, 05:38 PM~14086585
> *if they homies of yours.. they gonna be on big rims  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

1st time molding a rear end..came out alright









my welds


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 06:08 PM~14086871
> *1st time molding a rear end..came out alright
> 
> 
> ...


rear axle is sick


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 08:08 PM~14086871
> *1st time molding a rear end..came out alright
> 
> 
> ...


Thats hot


----------



## undertaker321 (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.alltopshoes.com


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 2 2009, 04:22 PM~14074501
> *THE HLC IS INVITING ALL OF HTOWN TO COME ON OUT THIS SUNDAY TO CHILL AT MACGREGOR PARK. START TIME IS 3PM TILL ??  LETS BRING BACK OUR OLD SPOT!!!!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gotta work this weekend


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 06:08 PM~14086871
> *1st time molding a rear end..came out alright
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 3 2009, 05:38 PM~14086585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












We taking over on BIG RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 06:22 PM~14085944
> *o yeah my dallas homies
> CELOSO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 3 2009, 08:07 PM~14088229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 08:08 PM~14088247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 10:22 PM~14088414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 10:22 PM~14088414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que rollo wuey!! que dise la raza???? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 3 2009, 08:08 PM~14086871
> *1st time molding a rear end..came out alright
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 3 2009, 10:07 PM~14088229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 3 2009, 02:21 PM~14084071
> *ready for a nap after all this buttseks! aye aye aye...como me duele....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 3 2009, 06:14 PM~14086924
> *rear axle is sick
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Jun 3 2009, 09:04 PM~14088986
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que ona over time tim ...
:loco:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats A Nice 54 DJ Latin...  You Got ANy Interior Pics??


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2009, 11:39 PM~14089461
> *Thats A Nice 54 DJ Latin...   You Got ANy Interior Pics??
> *


It's a 53 w/ 54 rear tail lights, i don't like the 53 tail lights.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 3 2009, 08:09 PM~14087579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14089803
> *It's a 53 w/ 54 rear tail lights, i don't like the 53 tail lights.
> 
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 4 2009, 07:39 AM~14091393
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


53 tail lights looks like hrnybrneyz on a cold night. :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 4 2009, 08:46 AM~14091653
> *
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 4 2009, 09:06 AM~14091794
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2009, 07:47 AM~14091663
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2009, 07:44 AM~14091638
> *53 tail lights looks like hrnybrneyz on a cold night.  :biggrin:
> *


pics for comparison?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 4 2009, 11:25 AM~14092907
> *pics for comparison?
> *


LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2009, 11:29 AM~14092943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2009, 10:29 AM~14092943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Duct Tape on Mirror
Handicap plates
"Love Hurtz!!"
"Mob Choppaz and Chrome"
"Keep yo head up xxxxx"

and un chingo de calavera stickers and sculptures.
Now thats a special turd.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 3 2009, 01:45 PM~14083679
> *
> *


do you ever show up and say anything besides a smiley face? :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2009, 07:25 AM~14091962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14088879
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 4 2009, 10:25 AM~14092907
> *pics for comparison?
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2009, 07:25 AM~14091962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 4 2009, 11:00 AM~14093225
> *do you ever show up and say anything besides a smiley face? :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: lol!













































sometimes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

some fools at bar last nite were like "hey.. dont you know streetshow? one that ownes buncha lincoln buckets?" :ugh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2009, 02:34 PM~14095263
> *some fools at bar last nite were like "hey..  dont you know streetshow? one that ownes buncha lincoln buckets?"    :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2009, 02:39 PM~14095315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok wasn't that funny purple haze daiquiri drinkin' ass ***** :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2009, 02:47 PM~14095387
> *ok wasn't that funny  purple haze daiquiri drinkin' ass *****  :uh:
> *


this nikka here.....don't hate

check it out
 eskimohut.com


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

blah...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2009, 07:25 AM~14091962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2009, 09:29 AM~14092943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im sure he jams to duranguense (aka chuntaro) music when cruisin :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 4 2009, 11:25 AM~14092907
> *pics for comparison?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Jun 4 2009, 12:00 PM~14093225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2009, 09:25 AM~14091962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this makes the baby jeebus cry.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 4 2009, 02:04 PM~14095584
> *this nikka here.....don't hate
> 
> check it out
> ...


 :uh: THIS ***** LATE AS HELL THAT SHIT IS OLD NEWS


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 4 2009, 07:07 PM~14097152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 4 2009, 06:09 PM~14097168
> *:|
> *


thats what i said...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 4 2009, 07:14 PM~14097204
> *thats what i said...
> *



yea right bitch. thats your driveway, don't try and fool these people :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 4 2009, 07:08 PM~14097702
> *yea right bitch.  thats your driveway, don't try and fool these people :uh:
> *


Actually I drove by your house... is that the "secret car"?


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

http://www.Marie-gets-Deflowered.com/?id=4a8958fa


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 4 2009, 08:19 PM~14097815
> *Actually I drove by your house... is that the "secret car"?
> *



ha, you're gay


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone has any chrome slow down valves for sale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 4 2009, 07:51 PM~14098127
> *anyone has any chrome slow down valves for sale
> *


nothing chrome..but got 2 small parker faucets 7/16-20 (SAE -4)


----------



## dreamnew26 (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.alltopshoes.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

how much


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 4 2009, 05:07 PM~14097152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 bitch what you doing on my side of town?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 4 2009, 09:01 PM~14098892
> *how much
> *


you can have em for free.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2009, 10:16 PM~14099033
> *you can have em for free.
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

cool where and when can i catch them from you


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 4 2009, 09:22 PM~14099098
> *cool where and when can i catch them from you
> *


well imma busy man but i'll pm you my #


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

cool i appreciate it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2009, 08:27 PM~14099159
> *well imma busy man    but i'll pm you my #
> *


bitch u have all morning day afternoon evening and night off, how the fuck are u busy


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2009, 08:16 PM~14099033
> *you can have em for free.
> *



Friendly!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2009, 08:33 PM~14099233
> *bitch u have all morning day afternoon evening and night off, how the fuck are u busy
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2009, 09:33 PM~14099233
> *bitch u have all morning day afternoon evening and night off, how the fuck are u busy
> *


hattin' :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 4 2009, 09:34 PM~14099243
> *Friendly!!! :0
> *


you the friendly one, aint even know you ass.. you wanna help smoke my weed. :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn alot of motherfuckers been missing, either they are putting in work or the economy took them over


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

good morning H.TOWN homies . :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just saw on news someone got shot and killed at tranny bar last nite. :0 



i was at home by the way.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mariachi connection in ptown is hiring  

http://www.classifieds.myspace.com/view/Sa...460405/houston/


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2009, 05:01 AM~14101859
> *just saw on news someone got shot and killed at tranny bar last nite.  :0
> i was at home by the way.
> *


i think that was the owners 3rd strike


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480654

:|


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2009, 12:29 PM~14104032
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=480654
> 
> :|
> *


NO POS ASI NO JALA COMPA :nosad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2009, 09:54 AM~14103261
> *i think that was the owners 3rd strike
> *


oh yeah. didnt someone get stabbed that one nite we were there? or run over in parking lot? i dont remember much was drunk.. just remember fire truck there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 


http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6850060

_
One person was shot and later died at the hospital. Police *questioned several people, but so far no arrests have been made*._



no snitchin'


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2009, 09:54 AM~14103261
> *i think that was the owners 3rd strike
> *


Ya probably, they've been on there 3rd strike since I was working there...I'm suprised it stayed open. I'm just glad it wasnt someone I knew...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Im lookin for a EURO CLIP for A CUTTY


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2009, 01:23 PM~14104504
> *:0
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=6850060
> 
> ...


2 desiree_nr 6/5/09 1:03 PM EDT 

Yes this is a very sad situation for everyone that was involved...This poor guy gets shot and dies at the hospital...over his girlfriend starting a fight with his ex...crazy I tell you. I wish people would think about the consequences for their actions...I'm sure she didn't mean for it to escalate but with the type of crowd there is there that was 1 of many ways this could have played out and for her it was unfortunate that it ended with her losing the person she loved just because she was thinking that his ex was st...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 


place is ghetto(remember,thats where i bought lemon tree from a crackhead on a bicycle..lol) .. i never went there without my pistol. :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2009, 02:01 PM~14105312
> *FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


slacker


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2009, 03:01 PM~14105312
> *FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2009, 02:02 PM~14105324
> *slacker
> *


 :uh: im allowed! fkin pills i got for my back have me draggin ass...

missed me... :biggrin: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 5 2009, 02:11 PM~14105386
> *
> *


hola! :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

5 devious68 6/5/09 3:46 PM EDT 

yup, that place is ghetto.. everytime i been, i went in packin' 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 5 2009, 11:40 AM~14104682
> *Im lookin for a EURO CLIP for A CUTTY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2009, 03:27 PM~14105506
> *:uh: im allowed! fkin pills i got for my back have me draggin ass...
> 
> missed me...  :biggrin: :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


purple haze? seeing fluffy white clouds, happy lil green men and talking lizards?? :happysad: 

my bad, had an acid flashback from the 80's :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2009, 04:09 PM~14106232
> *purple haze?  seeing fluffy white clouds, happy lil green men and talking lizards??  :happysad:
> 
> my bad, had an acid flashback from the 80's  :ugh:
> *


:roflmao:

no...not those kinda pills. muscle relaxers. :happysad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 5 2009, 01:27 PM~14105506
> *:uh: im allowed! fkin pills i got for my back have me draggin ass...
> 
> missed me...  :biggrin: :ugh: :roflmao:
> *


 too young to be having back problems :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 5 2009, 05:49 PM~14106566
> *too young to be having back problems :biggrin:
> *


someone spinal tapped that a$$


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

Tulsa any one going?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 5 2009, 02:27 PM~14105506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cyclobenzaprine 10mg?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 5 2009, 04:00 PM~14106651
> *Tulsa any one going?
> *


i was, but i dnt think my car good enough


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2009, 05:38 PM~14106860
> *i was, but i dnt think my car good enough
> *


1st step is to admit it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2009, 04:38 PM~14106860
> *i was, but i dnt think my car good enough
> *


Puro pedo.....:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 5 2009, 04:43 PM~14106879
> *1st step is to admit it
> *


 :yessad: :rant:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 04:47 PM~14106913
> *Puro pedo.....:0
> *


maybe next year


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2009, 04:55 PM~14106979
> *maybe next year
> *


Y ora porque el cambio de plans?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Mystery spinning that conjunto texmex style!

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

pa' los se ponen las botas derrechos!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:22 PM~14107562
> *D.J. Mystery spinning that conjunto texmex style!
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 05:47 PM~14107365
> *Y ora porque el cambio de plans?
> *


lost interest


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:22 PM~14107562
> *D.J. Mystery spinning that conjunto texmex style!
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> ...


play that song from david lee garza y los musicales( ALMA NEGRA) por favor ajjjuuuuaaa


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2009, 06:25 PM~14107581
> *lost interest
> *


No seas mamon...u going......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 06:37 PM~14107658
> *No seas mamon...u going......
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

CHILL SPOT THIS SUNDAY...FROM 3PM-??? MACGREGOR PARK!!!!!!! CORNER OF OST & MLK BLVD..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2009, 06:58 PM~14107792
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


I kn ow u bullshittin...u been waitin to long for this...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 5 2009, 07:23 PM~14107950
> *CHILL SPOT THIS SUNDAY...FROM 3PM-??? MACGREGOR PARK!!!!!!! CORNER OF OST & MLK BLVD..
> *


:uh: SPAM.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 07:27 PM~14107988
> *I kn ow u bullshittin...u been waitin to long for this...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 07:28 PM~14107997
> *:uh: SPAM.
> *


 :uh: hatin...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 5 2009, 08:34 PM~14108479
> *:uh:  hatin...
> *


....SO.... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Now dats some ridicouslously clean work.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:loco: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 10:50 PM~14109100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 09:50 PM~14109100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


night train is a good song, what u know about that youngin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 11:50 PM~14109100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with that fucken mural :|


the idea of the paint was great but the out come was shitty


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 3 2009, 08:07 AM~14080910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone goin?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2009, 02:20 AM~14110155
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 11:50 PM~14109100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

SATURDAY+WORK= :uh: :nosad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 5 2009, 11:50 PM~14109100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: yea back in 1972 when they brought out gypse rose :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 5 2009, 05:49 PM~14106566
> *too young to be having back problems :biggrin:
> *


im to blame for that>>>> smashin tha bumperrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 6 2009, 01:20 AM~14110155
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 6 2009, 01:32 AM~14110178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda compa que dice la buena vida


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 5 2009, 10:29 PM~14109325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:..... kinda like how ur parents thought it was a good idea to have a child........but the out come was short n shitty.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 6 2009, 08:30 AM~14111042
> *:uh: yea back in 1972 when they brought out gypse rose :uh:
> *


Hey...aint u got soem sunroofs to be fuckin up somewhere???.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 11:17 AM~14111234
> *Hey...aint u got soem sunroofs to be fuckin up somewhere???.....
> *




:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 11:15 AM~14111227
> *One day one day young grasshoppa...
> Didn't even notice the letters cross the back till u said somethin.......
> :uh:..... kinda like how ur parents thought it was a good idea to have a child........but the out come was short n shitty.
> *


yeah, glad you changed your mind and realized it was a shitty job, i do better patterns


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 6 2009, 09:18 AM~14111244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No....I like it....the colors look bad ass...and hw dat bitch lays and just flows wit da car....


But...u r still short n shitty.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 10:22 AM~14111258
> *yeah, glad you changed your mind and realized it was a shitty job, i do better patterns on rusty cars
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 6 2009, 08:30 AM~14111042
> *:uh: yea back in 1972 when they brought out gypse rose :uh:
> *





















i got the exact same setup in the 60, so lets try it out. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 11:30 AM~14111296
> *I'm jus sayin.......pics of the new lac por favor......:0
> No....I like it....the colors look bad ass...and hw dat bitch lays and just flows wit da car....
> But...u r still short n shitty.
> *


the colors are goo, patterns are not

flows with the car? that car doesnt have body lines, whats it flowing with?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 11:59 AM~14112050
> *the colors are goo, patterns are not
> 
> flows with the car? that car doesnt have body lines, whats it flowing with?
> *


a 4 door 65 has bodylines let me tell you :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2009, 02:37 PM~14112235
> *a 4 door 65 has bodylines let me tell you  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: door post?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

every impala before 1968 has body lines, dont know about 69 and above cus i cant tell the difference and dont really care


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 11:59 AM~14112050
> *the colors are goo, patterns are not
> 
> flows with the car? that car doesnt have body lines, whats it flowing with?
> *


The colors and patterns are sick....the lil flowers fuck it up a bit....but still clean paint patterns and looks good.....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 03:20 PM~14112391
> *The colors and patterns are sick....the lil flowers fuck it up a bit....but still clean paint patterns and looks good.....
> *


TA CON MADRE! COLORS FLOWERS Y TODO EL PEDO :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 03:20 PM~14112391
> *The colors and patterns are sick....the lil flowers fuck it up a bit....but still clean paint patterns and looks good.....
> *


:|i actually like the flowers and the water drops everything else is just straight lines


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 01:29 PM~14112425
> *:|i actually like the flowers and the water drops everything else is just straight lines
> *


Sometimes easy does it.......no need for swirls hearts zig zagz n shit.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I had to get a tetanus shot just from taking these pictures.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Is dat snitchboys car?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 04:40 PM~14112796
> *Is dat snitchboys car?
> *


I aint saying.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 02:43 PM~14112810
> *I aint saying.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AIT THINK IT WAS DAT BAD......MAN DATS A BUCKET!!!! STREETSHOW AND TONY...YALL HAVE BEEN RELIEVED OF UR BUCKET KING DUTIES.....LIL ROBERTO NOW HOLDS THE CROWN OF KING OF BUCKETS!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 04:35 PM~14112765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn son nice looking out, i dont have to waste my gas going over to look at it 

i apreciate it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jun 6 2009, 03:35 PM~14112765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roberto held that title for long time now. :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 02:48 PM~14112836
> *HAHAHAHAHA DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AIT THINK IT WAS DAT BAD......MAN DATS A BUCKET!!!! STREETSHOW AND TONY...YALL HAVE BEEN RELIEVED OF UR BUCKET KING DUTIES.....LIL ROBERTO NOW HOLDS THE CROWN OF KING OF BUCKETS!!!!
> *


X UN CHINGO, NOW THATS A BUCKET


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what a fucking bucket

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 03:58 PM~14112545
> *Sometimes easy does it.......no need for swirls hearts zig zagz n shit.....
> *


yes sir


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 05:06 PM~14112908
> *damn son nice looking out, i dont have to waste my gas going over to look at it
> 
> i apreciate it
> *


You're welcome. You are going to need all the money you can get to save that bucket.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

bunch of haters


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 04:08 PM~14112920
> *You're welcome. You are going to need all the money you can get to save that bucket.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 04:09 PM~14112925
> *bunch of haters
> *


on top of that.. its a 4 door..

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 03:09 PM~14112925
> *bunch of haters
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2009, 05:09 PM~14112927
> *:roflmao:
> *


I don't have a problem with four doors but I know better than to sink that much work into a car that will be worth $3-4000 when its done.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 05:11 PM~14112943
> *I don't have a problem with four doors but I know better than to sink that much work into a car that will be worth $3-4000 when its done.
> *


im into looking into selling it,ill rather sell my rag when its done than this one


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I think I need a hurt feelings report the midget is pming me now. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 6 2009, 04:48 PM~14112836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YALL!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 05:13 PM~14112957
> *im into looking into selling it,ill rather sell my rag when its done than this one
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 05:15 PM~14112969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nimerga


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 05:16 PM~14112972
> *nimerga
> *


Here is a site that might help you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 04:37 PM~14112781
> *I had to get a tetanus shot just from taking these pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of car is in the lift? any more pics of that one


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:|


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 05:22 PM~14113009
> *what kind of car is in the lift? any more pics of that one
> *


Don't know I was only asked to take pics of the buckets.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 05:26 PM~14113027
> *Don't know I was only asked to take pics of the buckets.
> *


well keep me updated


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 05:27 PM~14113034
> *well keep me updated
> *


You got it little buddy. I will take pics when the scrap man comes to haul it away.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 05:32 PM~14113050
> *You got it little buddy. I will take pics when the scrap man comes to haul it away.
> *


:rofl: fuck you :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=379087&st=0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 6 2009, 05:34 PM~14113055
> *:rofl: fuck you :rofl: :rofl:
> *


You'll come to your senses eventually.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 6 2009, 05:36 PM~14113066
> *You'll come to your senses eventually.
> *


lets not go there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 04:48 PM~14112836
> *HAHAHAHAHA DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AIT THINK IT WAS DAT BAD......MAN DATS A BUCKET!!!! STREETSHOW AND TONY...YALL HAVE BEEN RELIEVED OF UR BUCKET KING DUTIES.....LIL ROBERTO NOW HOLDS THE CROWN OF KING OF BUCKETS!!!!
> *


:|they have a g body wait 20 more years


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2009, 11:32 AM~14111306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like bumperrrrrrr to me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Noumtalmbout


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 6 2009, 04:16 PM~14113235
> *Noumtalmbout
> *


awready


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2009, 09:15 AM~14111227
> *One day one day young grasshoppa...
> 
> *


uh.. no.. sorry.. but them patterns are cool, but need work..
and the roses fked it all up..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill keep ya updated with ya car hoeberto g...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2009, 07:22 PM~14113780
> *uh.. no.. sorry.. but them patterns are cool, but need work..
> and the roses fked it all up..
> *


roses are kinda old school. kinda giving props to "gypsy rose" i think. patterns were kept simple and neat, nothing wrong with that. 





> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2009, 07:23 PM~14113783
> *ill keep ya updated with ya car hoeberto g...
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :uh: 








:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :worship: :worship: :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

can i get in for free if i mention Layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 6 2009, 08:32 PM~14114658
> *can i get in for free if i mention Layitlow :biggrin:
> *


 get a lil discount :biggrin: plus i ll tell you which girls are good to give the lap dances :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2009, 07:32 PM~14114249
> *roses are kinda old school.  kinda giving props to "gypsy rose" i think.    patterns were kept simple and neat, nothing wrong with that.
> :roflmao:
> *


actually their not simple.. theres flake.. tape fades, water drops..

thats not simple.. not my cup of tea.. but props..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BAYTOWN CRUISE IS GETTIN BETTER N BETTER!!!  TO BAD NO ONE TOOK PICS TO POST UP...... :angry: PURA CALLE!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 6 2009, 10:43 PM~14115689
> *BAYTOWN CRUISE IS GETTIN BETTER N BETTER!!!   TO BAD NO ONE TOOK PICS TO POST UP...... :angry: PURA CALLE!
> *


pics or didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2009, 12:45 AM~14115700
> *pics or didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


U NEED TO GO NEXT TIME WUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 6 2009, 11:06 PM~14115890
> *U NEED TO GO NEXT TIME WUEY! :biggrin:
> *


ya esta, 10-4


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u need to call a ***** foo...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2009, 07:11 AM~14117063
> *u need to call a ***** foo...
> *


MC GREGOR at 3pm, and then best buy wey


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2009, 08:21 AM~14117388
> *MC GREGOR at 3pm, and then best buy wey
> *


 :0


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2009, 10:21 AM~14117388
> *MC GREGOR at 3pm, and then best buy wey
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Jun 7 2009, 10:30 AM~14117968
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 7 2009, 09:12 AM~14117636
> *:0
> *


WE GOT A CREW READY TO KICK OUT LOS TIRE BURNERS IF THEY START TO FUCKING UP THE PLACE  :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2009, 12:06 PM~14118184
> *WE GOT A CREW READY TO KICK OUT LOS TIRE BURNERS IF THEY START TO FUCKING UP THE PLACE   :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


crew of your big rim riders? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 11:07 AM~14118193
> *crew of your big rim riders?  :uh:
> *


r u taking your car LMAO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 11:07 AM~14118193
> *crew of your big rim riders?  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :twak: ....maybe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 12:10 PM~14118213
> *r u taking your car LMAO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Noumtalmbout


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2009, 10:21 AM~14117388
> *MC GREGOR at 3pm, and then best buy wey
> *


 :uh: :uh: waste of my buckets gas, only rollerz, empire, and kt were there when i was there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 03:21 PM~14119275
> *:uh:  :uh:  waste of my buckets gas, only rollerz, empire, and kt were there when i was there
> *


did you go in your mini cooper? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 04:25 PM~14119304
> *did you go in your mini cooper?  :uh:
> *


a said bucket not g ride


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 03:26 PM~14119317
> *a  said bucket not g ride
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 04:39 PM~14119390
> *:uh:
> *


:|


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 02:21 PM~14119275
> *:uh:  :uh:  waste of my buckets gas, only rollerz, empire, and kt were there when i was there
> *


 :uh: u must of got there early cause all the clubs u name where there first..more people showed up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 7 2009, 05:21 PM~14119631
> *:uh:  u must of got there early cause all the clubs u name where there first..more people showed up
> *


 :angry: exactly all late like always, next time put that the shit starts at 12 so they would show up on time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

park was good, good turn out  ,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any pics or video from the park today???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2009, 04:42 PM~14120060
> *park was good, good turn out  ,
> *


wish i was there with everyone.. got sick thursday night..woke up with temp. at 102..flu fuckin sucks :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2009, 06:48 PM~14120427
> *wish i was there with everyone.. got sick thursday night..woke up with temp. at 102..flu fuckin sucks  :angry:
> *


prolly lies.. bet you choked on another sausage. 






:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 07:52 PM~14120457
> *prolly lies..  bet you choked on another sausage.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 05:52 PM~14120457
> *prolly lies..  bet you choked on another sausage.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 07:52 PM~14120457
> *prolly lies..  bet you choked on another sausage.
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 05:52 PM~14120457
> *prolly lies..  bet you choked on another sausage.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2009, 07:07 PM~14120586
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 06:08 PM~14120593
> *:roflmao:
> *


whateva pancake neck....i know your fatass has no problems when its comes to swallowing!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2009, 07:11 PM~14120611
> *whateva pancake neck....i know your fatass has no problems when its comes to swallowing!!!
> *


:0 


someone get the hurt feelings report!



seriously.. think i got some mexican antibiotics left.. for that flu. PM offer 
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

seen a white big body cadillac on 13s today at a gas station off 290 by my house...this morning around 3 30 am i seen a white cutlass and blue big body caprice with the ass locked up on 45 feeder.... very rare... does this mean that houston are gonna bring the cars back out and ride??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 06:20 PM~14120683
> *seen a white big body cadillac on 13s today at a gas station off 290 by my house...this morning around 3 30 am i seen a white cutlass and blue big body caprice with the ass locked up on 45 feeder.... very rare...  does this mean that houston are gonna bring the cars back out and ride??
> *


No.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 06:20 PM~14120683
> *seen a white big body cadillac on 13s today at a gas station off 290 by my house...this morning around 3 30 am i seen a white cutlass and blue big body caprice with the ass locked up on 45 feeder.... very rare...  does this mean that houston are gonna bring the cars back out and ride??*



We rode up and down Houston yesterday on daytons and switches  While riding we saw a monte carlo on spokes off of N. Main, and a 80;s lac on spokes.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2009, 06:25 PM~14120718
> *No.
> *


jus askin.. sorry :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2009, 06:25 PM~14120718
> *No.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 7 2009, 06:25 PM~14120725
> *We rode up and down Houston yesterday on daytons and switches  While riding we saw a monte carlo on spokes off of N. Main, and a 80;s lac on spokes.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 08:20 PM~14120683
> *seen a white big body cadillac on 13s today at a gas station off 290 by my house...this morning around 3 30 am i seen a white cutlass and blue big body caprice with the ass locked up on 45 feeder.... very rare...  does this mean that houston are gonna bring the cars back out and ride??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14120598 

:dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 06:26 PM~14120732
> *:0
> *


driver of MC looked like a brotha :0 :0 :0 

























or a dark as mexican :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 06:27 PM~14120735
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14120598
> 
> :dunno:
> *


no.. 93-96 i jus saw the back of it he was at taco bell...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 7 2009, 06:27 PM~14120741
> *driver of MC looked like a brotha :0  :0  :0
> or a dark as mexican :happysad:
> *


 :0 houston needs to revamp the lowrider scene... asap!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 08:28 PM~14120748
> *no.. 93-96 i jus saw the back of it he was at taco bell...
> *


you asked about rides coming out, not implying about the big body, i know what those buckets look like :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

yea lot of cars been popping up with spokes but very few with hydraulics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 08:29 PM~14120760
> *yea lot of cars been popping up with spokes but very few with hydraulics
> *


and some don't even have shit but busted down 4 doors.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 7 2009, 06:29 PM~14120759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody asked u ... i see u still snitchin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 08:30 PM~14120770
> *and some don't even have shit but busted down 4 doors.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 08:31 PM~14120779
> *i know u and short dog combined have about 20 cars u couls cruise.. :biggrin:
> nobody asked u ... i see u still snitchin
> *


i'm waiting for his other caddy to bust out. within time though.   

took my bomb down the beltway yesterday to drop it off with the H-Bombs to mechanically tune it up. Ordered some glasspacks to make that bish blow up. :cheesy: 












































Jerry's 53 business coupe from H-Bombs CC



















D.J. Short Dog's Lecab from La Porte, TX


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 06:33 PM~14120806
> *i'm waiting for his other caddy to bust out.  within time though.
> 
> took my bomb down the beltway yesterday to drop it off with the H-Bombs to mechanically tune it up.  Ordered some glasspacks to make that bish blow up.  :cheesy:
> ...


latin u going to put spokes on it or keep it og.. clean ride homie..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2009, 08:35 PM~14120823
> *latin u going to put spokes on it or keep it og.. clean ride homie..
> *


keep og, looking for some lancer hubcaps though. jerry suppose to find me the vendor hopefully. thanks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 06:33 PM~14120806
> *i'm waiting for his other caddy to bust out.  within time though.
> 
> took my bomb down the beltway yesterday to drop it off with the H-Bombs to mechanically tune it up.  Ordered some glasspacks to make that bish blow up.  :cheesy:
> ...


clean


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2009, 05:48 PM~14120427
> *wish i was there with everyone.. got sick thursday night..woke up with temp. at 102..flu fuckin sucks  :angry:
> *


i been sick all week.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 06:40 PM~14120846
> *i been sick all week.
> *


swine flu???... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 06:41 PM~14120854
> *swine flu???... :0
> *


no. some houston lowriders just make me sick :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 06:44 PM~14120871
> *no. some houston lowriders just make me sick  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 06:40 PM~14120846
> *i been sick all week.
> *


sucks.. i wanted to go rep at the park ..flu aint no joke..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2009, 06:52 PM~14120948
> *sucks.. i wanted to go rep at the park ..flu aint no joke..
> *


stay away from levaquin. that shit takes all the sickness and put its in your stomach....and its 15 dollars a pill when u dont have insurance...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2009, 11:06 AM~14118184
> *WE GOT A CREW READY TO KICK OUT LOS TIRE BURNERS IF THEY START TO FUCKING UP THE PLACE   :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: tengo un thub ahoora 








sorry latin i still havent bought a house


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 06:53 PM~14120953
> *stay away from levaquin. that shit takes all the sickness and put its in your stomach....and its 15 dollars a pill when u dont have insurance...
> *


taking tamiflu


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que rollo brown!!! ......rollin-hard......  u gonna go to da hang out spot en el lowes??? beltway 8 and wallisville


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

were is the cruising spot


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 7 2009, 09:12 PM~14121059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 beltway8 and wallisville u rollin??


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> que rollo brown!!! ......rollin-hard......  u gonna go to da hang out spot en el lowes??? beltway 8 and wallisville
> [ sii quien ba air


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 7 2009, 07:14 PM~14121069
> *beltway8 and wallisville u rollin??
> *


a que oras bas a ir


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 7 2009, 07:14 PM~14121069
> *beltway8 and wallisville u rollin??
> *


hey bas a ir con la familia o solo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 7 2009, 07:12 PM~14121059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u taking the nissan?? bcuz the cutty doesnt have brakes or a driveshaft :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 07:19 PM~14121115
> *u taking the nissan?? bcuz the cutty doesnt have brakes or a driveshaft  :biggrin:
> *


you have one :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 7 2009, 07:21 PM~14121128
> *you  have  one  :biggrin:
> *


yea i got a nissan pathfinder... and if u mean a cutty do u wanna find out????


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 07:22 PM~14121138
> *yea i got a nissan pathfinder... and if u mean a cutty do u wanna find out????
> *


yes i never c yours hop :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dj latin dont tell me your putting that bomb on a storage


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 7 2009, 07:25 PM~14121153
> *yes    i never  c yours    hop  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: i never seen that one hop either..seen it get stuck once on video but thats not hopping its physics :biggrin: naw homie i aint got shit .. will never have shit... jus a cheerleader...  cant wait til magnificos to see who will win first in the hop pit though..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 07:28 PM~14121181
> *:cheesy: i never seen that one hop either..seen it get stuck once on video but thats not hopping its physics :biggrin:  naw homie i aint got shit .. will never have shit... jus a cheerleader...   cant wait til magnificos to see who will win first in the hop pit though..
> *


horale homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 7 2009, 07:30 PM~14121190
> *horale  homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 7 2009, 07:32 PM~14121205
> *was up cali
> *


whats up wit u??? hows your daughter??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 07:33 PM~14120806
> *i'm waiting for his other caddy to bust out.  within time though.
> 
> took my bomb down the beltway yesterday to drop it off with the H-Bombs to mechanically tune it up.  Ordered some glasspacks to make that bish blow up.  :cheesy:
> ...






SEEN SHORT DOGS LAC TODAY AND THAT THING IS SUPER NICE.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 09:34 PM~14121224
> *whats up wit u??? hows your daughter??
> *


chilling at the hospital we havent left the hospital we already going to hit 2 months strait shes doing lots better hopefully next months they do her bone narrow transplant


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 04:22 PM~14119638
> *:angry:  exactly all late like always, next time put that the shit starts at 12 so they would show up on time
> *


***** YOU JUST LIKE A BITCH ALWAYS CRYING ABOUT SOMETHING. SHUT THE FUCK UP AND QUIT UR FUCKIN CRYING ALREADY.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2009, 04:42 PM~14120060
> *park was good, good turn out  ,
> *


donde estan las fotos.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 08:46 PM~14121299
> ****** YOU JUST LIKE A BITCH ALWAYS CRYING ABOUT SOMETHING. SHUT THE FUCK UP AND QUIT UR FUCKIN CRYING ALREADY.
> *


mayne


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Jun 7 2009, 07:45 PM~14121292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn
x2 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2009, 08:50 PM~14121341
> *damn
> x2 :0  :0
> *


WELL DAMN DAWG I GET ON HERE TO CATCH UP ON SHIT AND THIS CRYBABY IS ON HERE DOING WHAT HE DO BEST, CRYING BOUT SOMETHING.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 07:53 PM~14121363
> *WELL DAMN DAWG I GET ON HERE TO CATCH UP ON SHIT AND THIS CRYBABY IS ON HERE DOING WHAT HE DO BEST, CRYING BOUT SOMETHING.
> *


hes mad he had a curfew and had to go to the park early.. then he had to hurry and bring the car home b4 moms had to go sell her ass....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 7 2009, 09:25 PM~14121155
> *dj latin dont tell me your putting that bomb on a storage
> *


nah i stopped there to take a breather, felt like i was sitting in an oven. :burn:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Mannn it was a good weekend for Latin Kustoms!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 08:56 PM~14121386
> *hes mad he had a curfew and had to go to the park early.. then he had to hurry and bring the car home b4 moms had to go sell her ass....
> *


MAYBE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

good weekend for roberto g too.. most of the the rust gone..but there aint much car left after that. :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 07:56 PM~14121389
> *nah i stopped there to take a breather, felt like i was sitting in an oven.  :burn:
> *


noacinthebombowned...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 09:53 PM~14121363
> *WELL DAMN DAWG I GET ON HERE TO CATCH UP ON SHIT AND THIS CRYBABY IS ON HERE DOING WHAT HE DO BEST, CRYING BOUT SOMETHING.
> *


just drop some chingasos on that mary kone. you'd hit the air if you go mano a mano with him, he'll need a foot stool to see eye to eye with you. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 09:58 PM~14121404
> *noacinthebombowned...
> *


negatory, just has two vents that bring in hot houston air  

going to check out that vintage air place out and get some a/c in that oven.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

you just need to add ac on it know


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 07:59 PM~14121416
> *negatory, just has two vents that bring in hot houston air
> 
> going to check out that vintage air place out and get some a/c in that oven.
> *


djsweatin :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 10:00 PM~14121426
> *djsweatin  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus wanted to dROp in and say whats up to my texas homies


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 08:20 PM~14120683
> *seen a white big body cadillac on 13s today at a gas station off 290 by my house...this morning around 3 30 am i seen a white cutlass and blue big body caprice with the ass locked up on 45 feeder.... very rare...  does this mean that houston are gonna bring the cars back out and ride??
> *



i dunno...few weeks ago down south post oak seen some rides in the hood. first one was a silver town car (one of the round shaped ones, sorry not up on those) on juice. turned off orem onto post oak locked up in front.

right after that saw a clean ass lookin cutty, maybe a mid-70's model black on whitewalls and spokes. thought i saw a tan half top, ass down locked up in front and parked at the titty bar. lonestar probably knows the spot, i think its called Foxxy's on post oak :biggrin: 

or the yellow 64 ragtop i see from time to time in my hood. its on spokes and whitewalls. also a red ss ragtop, see that one every now and then.

there's cars out there, people just don't really bring em out cus maybe the think the scene is here is weak?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 7 2009, 10:00 PM~14121422
> *you just need to add ac on it know
> *


a huevo.  

thanks for the help marcelo with the bombs.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2009, 10:02 PM~14121439
> * i think its called Foxxy's on post oak :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

god damn memories up in that bish. :biggrin: 



:angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2009, 08:02 PM~14121439
> *i dunno...few weeks ago down south post oak seen some rides in the hood.  first one was a silver town car (one of the round shaped ones, sorry not up on those) on juice.  turned off orem onto post oak locked up in front.
> 
> right after that saw a clean ass lookin cutty, maybe a mid-70's model black on whitewalls and spokes.  thought i saw a tan half top, ass down locked up in front and parked at the titty bar.  lonestar probably knows the spot, i think its called Foxxy's on post oak :biggrin:
> ...


maybe the lowriders need to go where the hotrodders are and chill with them and show the police that its not the lowriders making trouble...its boiler and his crew... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 08:04 PM~14121455
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> god damn memories up in that bish.  :biggrin:
> ...


djlatin was in love with a stripper!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 10:04 PM~14121455
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> god damn memories up in that bish.  :biggrin:
> ...



man......i don't even wanna touch the chairs in there.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 09:04 PM~14121458
> *maybe the lowriders need to go where the hotrodders are and chill with them and show the police that its not the lowriders making trouble...its boiler and his crew... :biggrin:
> *


they'd be ones that call cops :uh:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 10:03 PM~14121443
> *a huevo.
> 
> thanks for the help marcelo with the bombs.
> *


no problem


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 7 2009, 08:56 PM~14121391
> *Mannn it was a good weekend for Latin Kustoms!!
> *


YEAH IT WAS



















WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT? WE KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 08:09 PM~14121509
> *they'd be ones that call cops  :uh:
> *


should try it anyway... nothing to lose....somethings gotta happen or all the lowriders will eventually end up iin the back yard, garage or jus left at shops.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 09:46 PM~14121299
> ****** YOU JUST LIKE A BITCH ALWAYS CRYING ABOUT SOMETHING. SHUT THE FUCK UP AND QUIT UR FUCKIN CRYING ALREADY.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2009, 10:02 PM~14121439
> *i dunno...few weeks ago down south post oak seen some rides in the hood.  first one was a silver town car (one of the round shaped ones, sorry not up on those) on juice.  turned off orem onto post oak locked up in front.
> 
> right after that saw a clean ass lookin cutty, maybe a mid-70's model black on whitewalls and spokes.  thought i saw a tan half top, ass down locked up in front and parked at the titty bar.  lonestar probably knows the spot, i think its called Foxxy's on post oak :biggrin:
> ...


the yellow rag top i think i seen a bother driving it it was park at a transmission place off wespark between fondren and gessner


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dunno, but im tired of driving this pos ass caprice..
need my fuckin chevy back..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 10:05 PM~14121466
> *djlatin was in love with a stripper!!!! :cheesy:
> *


nah had a homeboy that was pushing major nose candy up in that hole in the wall and we'd go collect.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

THE THREE NEWEST ADDITIONS TO THE FAMILY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 10:19 PM~14121644
> *THE THREE NEWEST ADDITIONS TO THE FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 09:20 PM~14121663
> *
> *


THANX BRUTHA, WHEN DID YOU SNATCH UP THAT BOMBITA?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Jun 7 2009, 07:25 PM~14121153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 10:22 PM~14121691
> *THANX BRUTHA, WHEN DID YOU SNATCH UP THAT BOMBITA?
> *


couple weeks ago. had been deliberating on getting it since i had my eye on another ride but it slipped through my hands.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 09:25 PM~14121738
> *couple weeks ago.  had been deliberating on getting it since i had my eye on another ride but it slipped through my hands.
> *


SHORT DOG BOUGHT IT HUH?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 08:19 PM~14121644
> *THE THREE NEWEST ADDITIONS TO THE FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...


how was the turnout at the show on sat.??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2009, 08:02 PM~14121439
> *i dunno...few weeks ago down south post oak seen some rides in the hood.  first one was a silver town car (one of the round shaped ones, sorry not up on those) on juice.  turned off orem onto post oak locked up in front.
> 
> right after that saw a clean ass lookin cutty, maybe a mid-70's model black on whitewalls and spokes.  thought i saw a tan half top, ass down locked up in front and parked at the titty bar.  lonestar probably knows the spot, i think its called Foxxy's on post oak :biggrin:
> ...


yea i been to foxy's once or twice, ive seen that yellow 64 cv over here on 2234 at a mechanic shop, and on westpark tollway off gessner at another shop....maybe dude cant get it running right....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 08:10 PM~14121517
> *YEAH IT WAS
> 
> 
> ...


nice lineup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 7 2009, 08:12 PM~14121548
> *the yellow rag top i think i seen a bother driving it it was park at a transmission place off wespark between fondren and gessner
> *


yea thats where i saw it too,,,,a few times...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 08:43 PM~14121993
> *:uh:
> *


havent u gotten tired of not having a car yet.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 10:37 PM~14121913
> *SHORT DOG BOUGHT IT HUH?
> *


nope, short dog is the one who pointed out the car i was wanting. think it went out of state.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 09:44 PM~14122002
> *havent u gotten tired of not having a car yet.
> *


what car? :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 7 2009, 09:39 PM~14121933
> *how was the turnout at the show on sat.??
> *


BUNCHA TRUCKS . WE TOOK 9 CARS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 7 2009, 08:12 PM~14121548
> *the yellow rag top i think i seen a bother driving it it was park at a transmission place off wespark between fondren and gessner
> *


Shit I was surprised to see a trey vert purplish patterened out n liftet over here by tomball ina repair shop....had to look twice.........the cars are there...just like cali said....soem people dot think the movement is out there so the keep em stored.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 09:40 PM~14121956
> *nice lineup
> *


THANX. YALL BOYS GONNA MAKE IT OUT AGAIN THIS YEAR TO THE GRILL AND CHILL?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 7 2009, 11:02 PM~14122219
> *Shit I was surprised to see a trey vert purplish patterened out n liftet over here by tomball ina repair shop....had to look twice.........the cars are there...just like cali said....soem people dot think the movement is out there so the keep em stored.
> *


ive seen lots of big body caddys by my barbers shop @bingle and little york


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 10:06 PM~14122243
> *ive seen lots of big body caddys by my barbers shop  @bingle and little york
> *


nobody gives a fuck what you saw bitch.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 7 2009, 07:12 PM~14121059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 QUE ONDA BROWN


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 08:40 PM~14121956
> *nice lineup
> *


X1000


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 11:08 PM~14122257
> *nobody gives a fuck what you saw bitch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 7 2009, 10:08 PM~14122266
> *X1000
> *


AND THANK YOU ALSO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 11:08 PM~14122257
> *nobody gives a fuck what you saw bitch.
> *


obviously you do, because if you didnt you would've just ignored it instead of replying


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 10:11 PM~14122290
> *obviously you do, because if you didnt you would've just ignored it instead of replying
> *


how about you just shut the fk up. oh, and you got it backwards.. your suppose to put hole in the roof. not the floor. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 11:10 PM~14122286
> *AND THANK YOU ALSO
> *


July 4th man, swing by, should have short dog mixing it up again. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 09:13 PM~14122305
> *how about you just shut the fk up.      oh, and you got it backwards.. your suppose to put hole in the roof. not the floor.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..mayne!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2009, 11:14 PM~14122313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..mayne!!!
> *


lo mando a el deek!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 11:13 PM~14122305
> *how about you just shut the fk up.      oh, and you got it backwards.. your suppose to put hole in the roof. not the floor.  :uh:
> *


wow you know how to read lone stars sig, congrats
who will be dumb enough to "put" a whole on the floor?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 09:03 PM~14122225
> *THANX. YALL BOYS GONNA MAKE IT OUT AGAIN THIS YEAR TO THE GRILL AND CHILL?
> *


yep thats the plan.we should have 4 cars there this year.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 10:13 PM~14122312
> *July 4th man, swing by, should have short dog mixing it up again.  :biggrin:
> *


WILL BE THERE BRO THANX. GOOD TURN OUT LAST YEAR


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 10:15 PM~14122325
> *wow you know how to read lone stars sig, congrats
> who will be dumb enough to "put" a whole on the floor?
> *


DEEEZZ NUTTZZZZZZZZZ 


and never noticed his sig.. he stole that from me.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 09:06 PM~14122243
> *ive seen lots of big body caddys by my barbers shop  @bingle and little york
> *


On the way back from da park me n slim rolled thru some lil chill spot they started over here by veterans memorial and beltway 8......club of nothin but bigbodie lacs...5 lacs....so if anybody on this side wana chill on sundays they got that going on.....dudes wife works at the shoppin center so no cops to worry bout..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2009, 10:16 PM~14122328
> *yep thats the plan.we should have 4 cars there this year.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2009, 11:17 PM~14122339
> *DEEEZZ  NUTTZZZZZZZZZ
> and never noticed his sig.. he stole that from me.
> *


if your nut could put holes on floors you have problems


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 09:14 PM~14122318
> *lo mando a el deek!
> *


gacho!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 11:16 PM~14122335
> *WILL BE THERE BRO THANX. GOOD TURN OUT LAST YEAR
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 08:19 PM~14121644
> *THE THREE NEWEST ADDITIONS TO THE FAMILY
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 7 2009, 06:20 PM~14120683
> *seen a white big body cadillac on 13s today at a gas station off 290 by my house...this morning around 3 30 am i seen a white cutlass and blue big body caprice with the ass locked up on 45 feeder.... very rare...  does this mean that houston are gonna bring the cars back out and ride??
> *


me too but not today


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2009, 09:40 PM~14122512
> *me too but not today
> *


o'rly???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2009, 09:40 PM~14122512
> *me too but not today
> *


White bigbody wit blue carriage top over by ur pad.......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 7 2009, 07:45 PM~14121292
> *chilling at the hospital we havent left the hospital we already going to hit 2 months strait shes doing lots better hopefully next months they do her bone narrow transplant
> *


hopes she get swell soon.. best wishes


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 7 2009, 09:41 PM~14122520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen it what up with your homie tith the baby blue lincoln?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 07:59 PM~14121416
> *negatory, just has two vents that bring in hot houston air
> 
> going to check out that vintage air place out and get some a/c in that oven.
> *


by NW mall?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2009, 09:49 PM~14122588
> *rly
> 
> seen it what up with your homie tith the baby blue lincoln?
> *


Tittyboys car just parked........***** too cheap to buy a new pump motor and fix an intake leak on it.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 08:10 PM~14121517
> *YEAH IT WAS
> 
> 
> ...


hear LK was hanging at BBW sat


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 09:06 PM~14122243
> *ive seen lots of big body caddys by my barbers shop  @bingle and little york
> *


 at Bad Boyz?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2009, 11:56 PM~14122664
> *at Bad Boyz?
> *


yeah thats were i go


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2009, 08:33 PM~14120806
> *i'm waiting for his other caddy to bust out.  within time though.
> 
> took my bomb down the beltway yesterday to drop it off with the H-Bombs to mechanically tune it up.  Ordered some glasspacks to make that bish blow up.  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 09:58 PM~14122680
> *yeah thats were i go
> *


too packed


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2009, 10:10 PM~14121517
> *YEAH IT WAS
> 
> 
> ...




 LOOKIN GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2009, 12:00 AM~14122700
> *too packed
> *


it is, but i been getting cut by the same person for along time, when he first started at clipper joint, I always call him to let him know when im going so i wont have to wait

if you go early on weekdays is slow,no body is there,


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 10:03 PM~14122743
> *it is, but i been getting cut by the same person for along time, when he first started at clipper joint, I always call him to let him know when im going so i wont have to wait
> 
> if you go early on weekdays is slow,no body is there,
> *


duh


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 7 2009, 10:07 PM~14122776
> *duh
> *


o'rly???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 7 2009, 10:12 PM~14122813
> *o'rly???
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2009, 12:07 AM~14122776
> *duh
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

bad mother fucker


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: FLOWSS94, Taste of True, bagged90linkin, SWIPH, PhatBoysTattoos, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, $moneymaker$, timmynich


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 7 2009, 11:28 PM~14122953
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


thats homie edgar taking the pic


----------



## lilrocky45 (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 8 2009, 12:28 AM~14122953
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the girl?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Some pics from sunday.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

On the way back from the park.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Nice pics! :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

stupid pos shit ass tires...
i done had about 3 flats already with them hoes...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE YALL HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jun 8 2009, 09:15 AM~14125353
> *Nice pics! :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 09:25 AM~14125449
> *stupid pos shit ass tires...
> i done had about 3 flats already with them hoes...
> *


There gettin there revenge for all the times u be tossin them around......................


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jun 8 2009, 09:15 AM~14125353
> *Nice pics! :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 8 2009, 08:28 AM~14125019
> *Some pics from sunday.
> [
> 
> ...



RIMS LOOK SMALL, GUESS I WILL UPGRADE TO 28'S


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2009, 09:35 AM~14125541
> *There gettin there revenge for all the times u be tossin them around......................
> *


ha


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 12:07 PM~14125832
> *RIMS LOOK SMALL, GUESS I  WILL UPGRADE TO 28'S
> *


JUST DROP IT :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2009, 09:35 AM~14125541
> *There gettin there revenge for all the times u be tossin them around......................
> *


lol.. thats a good one..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 8 2009, 10:10 AM~14125856
> *JUST DROP IT :biggrin:
> *


DROP IT ? I thought that was all I could go? I leveled the rear, they said I could drop it no more but then again If you say I can how LOW could I go, with out fucking shit up. No bags either!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 10:23 AM~14125956
> *lol.. thats a good one..
> *


I aint trying to hate...but when u were in front of us..it like it was ridin crooked ass fuck.......might wana level it out and try n give it a half ass toe and caster aligment.....I know it'll move up n down but if its close it'll quit from eatin up the tires quick


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 8 2009, 10:44 AM~14125126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Jun 8 2009, 11:23 AM~14125956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## gill_1988 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 12:33 PM~14126055
> *DROP IT ? I thought that was all I could go? I leveled the rear, they said I could drop it no more but then again If you say I can how LOW could I go, with out fucking shit up. No bags either!
> *


MY FRIEND WAS ABLE TO CLOSE THE GAP BETWEEN THE TIRE AND FENDER ON 26s ON A CHEVY - SAME THING


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 8 2009, 11:22 AM~14126589
> *MY FRIEND WAS ABLE TO CLOSE THE GAP BETWEEN THE TIRE AND FENDER ON 26s ON A CHEVY - SAME THING
> *


Waht year ? I put shackles on rear and removed the bump stops. If I go any lower I would need a flip kit but fuck that I rather bag it if Im doing that. The rear I can get it lower after looking at it I can do that but what about the rear


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 10:07 AM~14125832
> *RIMS LOOK SMALL, GUESS I  WILL UPGRADE TO 28'S
> *


 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 8 2009, 11:22 AM~14126589
> *MY FRIEND WAS ABLE TO CLOSE THE GAP BETWEEN THE TIRE AND FENDER ON 26s ON A CHEVY - SAME THING
> *


Never mind, I got it under control. No flip kit needed, It would help if I get a lil dirty and get under the truck to see but I know what your freind did now


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 11:27 AM~14126653
> *:0  :0  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *



QUE ONDA BOILER ? Shit was crazy last night huh!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 11:29 AM~14126664
> *QUE ONDA BOILER ? Shit was crazy last night huh!
> *


hell yeah, :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2009, 11:31 AM~14126686
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: Its a BIG WHEEL thing homie. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

IS JUST ABOUT 1 1/2 - 2 INCHES DIFFERENCE BUT IT IMPACTS THE RIMS BIG TIME WHEN IS ROLLING


> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 8 2009, 10:28 AM~14125019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 8 2009, 11:55 AM~14126938
> *IS JUST ABOUT 1 1/2 - 2 INCHES DIFFERENCE BUT IT IMPACTS THE RIMS BIG TIME WHEN IS ROLLING
> 
> 
> ...


mayne, this new trucks come with big ass fenders


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 8 2009, 01:57 PM~14126971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jun 8 2009, 11:55 AM~14126938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it BOILER, you said when you see 30s you upgrading, I trade you my 26s for your 28s and you can put the 26s on the black escalade n get you 30s


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 8 2009, 12:02 PM~14127030
> *FOUND THIS ONE ON THE DUBS TOPIC :cheesy:
> *


mayne, hold up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 12:08 PM~14127107
> *Koo, I think my LEXANI'S can take a beating
> Thats it BOILER, you said when you see 30s you upgrading, I trade you my 26s for your 28s and you can put the 26s on the black escalade n get you 30s
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe once i get a job :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 02:08 PM~14127107
> *Koo, I think my LEXANI'S can take a beating
> *


WELL HE SAID THEY ONLY RUB A LITTLE WHEN TURNING A CERTAIN WAY *SO NO BEATING YOUR LEXANI'S MR.* :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 12:12 PM~14127191
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe once i get a job :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HURRY UP N GET ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2009, 12:31 PM~14126686
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2009, 10:36 AM~14126092
> *I aint trying to hate...but when u were in front of us..it like it was ridin crooked ass fuck.......might wana level it out and try n give it a half ass toe and caster aligment.....I know it'll move up n down but if its close it'll quit from eatin up the tires quick
> *


tire blow out was the rear.. some dude traded us rims.. tires weret worth a fuck..
but tha caprice is a bitch to level out.. set up is wired like a peice of shit.. (not affliated with southside customs) cant adjust it right for shit..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 8 2009, 12:13 PM~14127201
> *WELL HE SAID THEY ONLY RUB A LITTLE WHEN TURNING A CERTAIN WAY SO NO BEATING YOUR LEXANI'S MR. :nono:
> *



Well if that all I took care of that problem already, I shaved my inner fender wells. It was when we do a sharp left turn they rub


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 12:14 PM~14127213
> *HURRY UP N GET ONE :biggrin:
> *


working on it, maybe this week


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 12:15 PM~14127235
> *working on it,  maybe this week
> *



OKAY....... SHOWDOWN ON 28'S :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 12:15 PM~14127229
> *  set up is wired like a peice of shit.. (not affliated with southside customs)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 12:12 PM~14127191
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe once i get a job :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u can be big pimps personal trainer, dont u run like 5 miles a day?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 02:15 PM~14127234
> *Well if that all I took care of that problem already, I shaved my inner fender wells. It was when we do a sharp left turn they rub
> *


YEAH THE USUAL SPOT :yes: I GUESS YOU'RE ALL SET THEN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 12:16 PM~14127246
> *OKAY....... SHOWDOWN ON 28'S  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2009, 12:18 PM~14127273
> *u can be big pimps personal trainer, dont u run like 5 miles a day?
> *


lol, but is 3 miles only, dnt know if pimp can handle 1/4 mile :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its a recession :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 12:57 PM~14126971
> *mayne, this new trucks come with big ass fenders
> *


way fenders flare out looks gay. and taillights look like dodge. shoulda have just kept fenders simple. .like on the avalanche/tahoe/burban.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 12:15 PM~14127229
> *tire blow out was the rear.. some dude traded us rims.. tires weret worth a fuck..
> but tha caprice is a bitch to level out..  set up is wired like a peice of shit.. (not affliated with southside customs) cant adjust it right for shit..
> *


:ugh:.....uh...ok...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 12:15 PM~14127234
> *Well if that all I took care of that problem already, I shaved my inner fender wells. It was when we do a sharp left turn they rub
> *


and relocate ur wipers wash tank, it gets grinded on them turns


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 8 2009, 01:18 PM~14127273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


justdeez is his #1 groupie. sic can cosign that.. helped em chase em around car show.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 02:27 PM~14127390
> *
> justdeez  is his #1 groupie.    sic can cosign that.. helped em chase em around car show.
> *



You need jesus tubby


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 01:38 PM~14127555
> *You need jesus tubby
> *


say you weren't following him around, until he finally gave up and let get a pic huggin him. :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 02:39 PM~14127568
> *say you weren't following him around, until he finally gave up and let get a pic huggin him.    :uh:
> *


no, went to get a drink, then stopped and talked. 



but your version is better, so you tell it. but dont add any fat tranny's and twinkies cus you just gonna get hungry


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 8 2009, 01:44 PM~14127623
> *no, went to get a drink, then stopped and talked.
> but your version is better, so you tell it.  but dont add any fat tranny's and twinkies cus you just gonna get hungry
> *


lies


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 02:50 PM~14127684
> *lies
> *


it'll be ok. you'll get it one day.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 8 2009, 09:44 AM~14125126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

selln cutlass 84


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

askin 2500


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

400 SHIPPED TRUNK KIT, NEW PAINT, BELTS EXTENDED TO THE END OF THE TRUNK, RECHROMED ONE OFF 90D STYLE FLAT CAP MADE TO FIT THIS TRUNK KIT, IT IS THE FIRST ONE I KNOW OF THAT IS A TRUNK KIT WITH A 90S FLAT CAP MADE BY LIV4LACS AND PAINTED BY 801RIDER, FITS RWD DEVILLE , FLEETWOOD,BROUGHAM 80-92 LOCATED IN UTAH


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT UP PHATBOYZ


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 8 2009, 02:38 PM~14128869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for just the body :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

know where theres an 80's el dorado for $4800. 36k og miles. hmm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2009, 03:54 PM~14129649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 05:47 PM~14129587
> *know where theres an 80's el dorado for $4800.  36k og miles.    hmm
> *


Unless its a convertable its just another fwd pos.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 10:25 AM~14125449
> *stupid pos shit ass tires...
> i done had about 3 flats already with them hoes...
> *


FAULTY TIRES OR FAULTY DRIVER?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 04:40 PM~14130091
> *FAULTY TIRES OR FAULTY DRIVER?
> *


tires... i only hop my car at 60 miles a hour..i dont trust that piece of shit..
plus i was exiting college when it happened heading to southside..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2009, 10:36 AM~14126092
> *I aint trying to hate...but when u were in front of us..it like it was ridin crooked ass fuck.......might wana level it out and try n give it a half ass toe and caster aligment.....I know it'll move up n down but if its close it'll quit from eatin up the tires quick
> *


ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 8 2009, 05:04 PM~14129751
> *Unless its a convertable its just another fwd pos.
> *


oh.. sorry mr king of the drop top lacs. 

:worship:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 04:45 PM~14130159
> *oh.. sorry mr king of the drop top lacs.
> 
> :worship:
> *


its ok.. u still king of wings and jack stands


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 05:46 PM~14130168
> *its ok.. u still king of wings and jack stands
> *


i know


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 8 2009, 04:42 PM~14130117
> *ha
> *


...:uh:....gawd....y does everybody think I'm soemtype of hater....:ugh:




































































































I just don't like lying and like tellin da truffffff :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 06:45 PM~14130159
> *oh.. sorry mr king of the drop top lacs.
> 
> :worship:
> *


Never claimed that but I know el dorados are fwd pos.


----------



## i.mei12 (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.alltopshoes.com/product_read.aspx?pid=535


----------



## i.mei12 (Jun 8, 2009)

pics


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 05:45 PM~14130159
> *oh.. sorry mr king of the drop top lacs.
> 
> :worship:
> *


WRONG WHITE GUY :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: cali rydah, *whores revenge*, low 86 regal, NIX CUSTOMS
:0 :0 :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

that ***** must of forgot his password again..


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 8 2009, 06:50 PM~14130905
> *4 Members: cali rydah, whores revenge, low 86 regal, NIX CUSTOMS
> :0  :0  :0
> *


new name for new hopper.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by i.mei12_@Jun 8 2009, 07:26 PM~14130646
> *http://www.alltopshoes.com/product_read.aspx?pid=535
> *


Fucking spammers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Devious Sixty8, KRAZYTOYZ, whores_revenge, dirtywayz, *Medusa*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Krazy Toyz Car Show 

August 9, 2009 I need someone to make me some flyers. PM me.

Juan KT


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2009, 07:42 PM~14130809
> *WRONG WHITE GUY :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2009, 09:03 PM~14131761
> *:burn:
> *



:uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

powder coatin ... black and yandy red




















da lock up..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Jun 8 2009, 05:58 PM~14130996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 07:14 PM~14131920
> *powder coatin ... black and yandy red
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 8 2009, 09:07 PM~14131813
> *:uh:
> *


water pump bolts :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> powder coatin ... black and yandy red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> > powder coatin ... black and yandy red
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2009, 09:20 PM~14131972
> *water pump bolts :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14132013
> *
> *


man you had more links this a.m. than ever before, nasty a$$


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 07:21 PM~14131995
> *naw.. i did a frame off.. aint a bucket no more..
> :0
> *


once a bucket always a bucket :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2009, 09:25 PM~14132041
> *man you had more links this a.m. than ever before, nasty a$$
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

mo' links than pappas barbeque.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 07:14 PM~14131920
> *powder coatin ... black and yandy red
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the powder coatin done at??


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 8 2009, 07:34 PM~14132142
> *once a bucket always a bucket  :cheesy:
> *


nope.. its a 81.. 
"classic"


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2009, 07:39 PM~14132231
> *where did you get the powder coatin done at??
> *


got this dude by hobby airport..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 07:14 PM~14131920
> *powder coatin ... black and yandy red
> 
> da lock up..
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 08:23 PM~14132895
> *nope.. its a 81..
> "classic"
> 
> *


SO IS THE STICKER COMMING OFF :tears: :tears: SAVE IT SO I CAN PUT IT ON THE STREETSHOW :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2009, 08:39 PM~14133070
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


por que tanta risa loco :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 8 2009, 07:16 PM~14131948
> *
> *


Call me *****.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 08:40 PM~14133080
> *por que tanta risa loco :uh:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 10:07 PM~14133441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and then?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 07:21 PM~14131995
> *naw.. i did a frame off.. aint a bucket no more..
> :0
> *


:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 09:19 PM~14133601
> *and then?
> *


.....then I'm gon stack some doe....then I'm gon stack some mo....close shop then I do my count...stack da rest of them birds at my aunties house......


























































:ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 8 2009, 09:07 PM~14133441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 8 2009, 08:36 PM~14133040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do a frame off.. then speak.. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14134611
> *yes it is..
> do a frame off.. then speak.. :0
> *


I didn't need a frame off....u NEEDED IT....:0
OH.......Did a frame off when I ws 18....by my lonesome.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2009, 11:28 PM~14134682
> *I didn't need a frame off....u NEEDED IT....:0
> OH.......Did a frame off when I ws 18....by my lonesome.......
> *


 :0 

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 10:46 PM~14134894
> *:0
> 
> pics or it didn't happen
> *


:uh: u worry bout gettin dat flatbed ready on friday....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 8 2009, 10:28 PM~14134682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont u mean crusher..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2009, 10:55 PM~14134982
> *didnt need it, but i wanted bigger inches..
> pics or it didnt happend x2
> dont u mean crusher..
> *


U seent da ragedy truck when u went to work on my car.......:| frame off...4cyl to chromed out 350.....  memories...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 8 2009, 04:31 PM~14129429
> *WUT UP PHATBOYZ
> *


Whats up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2009, 10:55 PM~14134982
> *didnt need it, but i wanted bigger inches..
> pics or it didnt happend x2
> dont u mean crusher..
> *



Ha....u said u wanted bigger inches........knew u was queerbait......








































No ****...:|


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2009, 12:36 PM~14126092
> *I aint trying to hate...but when u were in front of us..it like it was ridin crooked ass fuck.......might wana level it out and try n give it a half ass toe and caster aligment.....I know it'll move up n down but if its close it'll quit from eatin up the tires quick
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 02:21 PM~14127308
> *lol, but is 3 miles only,  dnt know if pimp can handle 1/4 mile :biggrin:
> *


u better watch out, HE MIGHT OUT RUN U WUEY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 9 2009, 12:13 AM~14135144
> *u better watch out, HE MIGHT OUT GUN U WUEY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 02:27 PM~14127390
> *:uh:
> i aint ran since 94  and then it was cause police was chasing me with dogs.
> justdeez  is his #1 groupie.    sic can cosign that.. helped em chase em around car show.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 8 2009, 11:31 AM~14125507
> *LOOKS LIKE YALL HAD A GOOD TIME
> *


x2 i should have stayed


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jun 8 2009, 04:40 PM~14128892
> *askin 2500
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PRICE HOMIE, IT SHOULD GO QUICK!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2009, 05:43 PM~14129547
> *how much for just the body :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 9 2009, 12:16 AM~14135161
> *GOOD PRICE HOMIE, IT SHOULD GO QUICK!!!
> *


looks like all the parts are on it too. :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2009, 01:18 AM~14135177
> *looks like all the parts are on it too.  :uh:
> *


AND U HAVE A LOT OF EXTRA PARTS IN UR STOMACH!!! :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 09:14 PM~14131920
> *powder coatin ... black and yandy red
> 
> 
> ...


are you gonna add pinstriping and leafing to the frame?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 9 2009, 12:21 AM~14135199
> *AND U HAVE A LOT OF EXTRA PARTS IN UR STOMACH!!! :uh:
> *


that was lame. its like you aint even trying. try again, give you pass on that one.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2009, 01:24 AM~14135226
> *that was lame.  its like you aint even trying.    try again, give you pass on that one.
> *


NAH WUEY! I HAVE TO BEHAVE FROM NOW ON...... PERO AL RATO VAS A VER PUTITO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 9 2009, 12:28 AM~14135265
> *NAH WUEY! I HAVE TO BEHAVE FROM NOW ON...... PERO AL RATO VAS A VER PUTITO!!! :biggrin:
> *


i'll be waiting queer 


and yeah i do understand your wetbacknish, just dont care for it. i wasn't in ESL classes with the kids in silk shirts and cowboy boots. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 11:30 PM~14135279
> *i'll be waiting queer
> and yeah i do understand your wetbacknish, just dont care for it.  i wasn't in ESL classes with the kids in silk shirts and cowboy boots.  :uh:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHA ***** SAID SILK SHIRTS N COWBOY BOOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















































































WAIT....THAT ALMOST SOUNDS LIKE LONE STARS MYSPACE PIC!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 9 2009, 12:36 AM~14135310
> *BAHAHAHAHAHA ***** SAID SILK SHIRTS N COWBOY BOOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WAIT....THAT ALMOST SOUNDS LIKE LONE STARS MYSPACE PIC!! :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 9 2009, 01:36 AM~14135310
> *BAHAHAHAHAHA ***** SAID SILK SHIRTS N COWBOY BOOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WAIT....THAT ALMOST SOUNDS LIKE LONE STARS MYSPACE PIC!! :0 :0 :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 9 2009, 01:40 AM~14135348
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i see you go it working :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2009, 01:30 AM~14135279
> *i'll be waiting queer
> and yeah i do understand your wetbacknish, just dont care for it.  i wasn't in ESL classes with the kids in silk shirts and cowboy boots.  :uh:
> *


ITS NOT MY FAULT UR FAT, THATS UR OWN FAULT FOR EATIN SO DAMN MUCH PUTO SO DONT BE UPSET WITH ME PORK CHOP!!! MEXICANO 100% PUTO Y ME LA PELAS AQUI Y EN MEXICO CULERO.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 9 2009, 01:41 AM~14135353
> *i see you go it working :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH, THANKS HOMIE.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 9 2009, 01:45 AM~14135385
> *YEAH, THANKS HOMIE.....
> *


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14132895
> *nope.. its a 81..
> "classic"
> 
> ...


you got a address or phone number of the powdercoater? i need to get some stuff done


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2009, 01:30 AM~14135279
> *i'll be waiting queer
> and yeah i do understand your wetbacknish, just dont care for it.  i wasn't in ESL classes with the kids in silk shirts and cowboy boots.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2009, 05:54 PM~14129649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 8 2009, 11:00 PM~14135025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me make sure hes ok with it.. hit me up in a few days


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

alright , will do


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 8 2009, 09:19 PM~14133601
> *and then?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 8 2009, 11:36 PM~14135310
> *BAHAHAHAHAHA ***** SAID SILK SHIRTS N COWBOY BOOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WAIT....THAT ALMOST SOUNDS LIKE LONE STARS MYSPACE PIC!! :0 :0 :0
> *


u talkin about that zoro/cowboy pistol picture? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pinche mugrero


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2009, 08:06 AM~14136609
> *u talkin about that zoro/cowboy pistol picture?  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2009, 10:19 AM~14138360
> *:uh:
> *


dont respond in this topic anymore until u have a car on the street


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2009, 12:35 PM~14139133
> *dont respond in this topic anymore until u have a car on the street
> *


fk you


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 9 2009, 01:35 PM~14139133
> *dont respond in this topic anymore until u have a car on the street
> *


That would rule out half the people on here.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 9 2009, 11:45 AM~14139222
> *That would rule out half the people on here.
> *


those are consider, CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 9 2009, 11:36 AM~14139142
> *fk you
> *


no-rider


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jun 9 2009, 11:45 AM~14139222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 9 2009, 11:51 AM~14139294
> *:happysad:
> *


DNT WORRIE HOMITO, U ARE ALMOST OUT OF THAT GROUP


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jun 9 2009, 11:45 AM~14139222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 9 2009, 12:10 PM~14139539
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 9 2009, 12:00 PM~14139416
> *DNT WORRIE HOMITO, U ARE ALMOST OUT OF THAT GROUP
> *


:0 almost.......but then dats gona be no fun...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 9 2009, 12:10 PM~14139539
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


:uh: since u can't call nobody....we leaving friday at 6pm....so roll wit us or stay at home :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

two-for-tues wings


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 9 2009, 02:00 PM~14139416
> *DNT WORRIE HOMITO, U ARE ALMOST OUT OF THAT GROUP
> *


That's what you think!! LOL


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 9 2009, 02:53 PM~14141147
> *That's what you think!! LOL
> *


o'rly???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 9 2009, 04:57 PM~14141194
> *o'rly???
> *


YessRrlly!! LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 9 2009, 02:53 PM~14141147
> *That's what you think!! LOL
> *


:uh: ....welll if some people would speed up da progress.....:ugh: :0 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC,* B.Y.T#1CUTTY, bigj81*.................. :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 9 2009, 11:45 AM~14139222
> *That would rule out half the people on here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 9 2009, 02:53 PM~14141147
> *That's what you think!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 9 2009, 04:57 PM~14141194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY'ssss?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 9 2009, 04:07 PM~14141967
> *RRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY'ssss?
> *


yaaaaaaaaaaaaa'rly


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 9 2009, 12:13 PM~14139577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ill call u when i feel like it
:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 9 2009, 06:07 PM~14141967
> *RRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY'ssss?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2009, 02:51 PM~14140526
> *
> *


got your pg out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 9 2009, 09:56 PM~14144585
> *got your pg out
> *


picking up a 235 hopefully this weekend, will call you.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

dead


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 9 2009, 10:37 PM~14145698
> *dead
> *


alive


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 9 2009, 11:51 PM~14145899
> *alive
> *


i know offtopic is


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jun 9 2009, 10:55 PM~14145955
> *i know offtopic is
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jun 9 2009, 11:55 PM~14145955
> *i know offtopic is
> *


x2


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

seen a white big body cadillac on 13s today at a gas station off 290 by my house...this morning around 3 30 am i seen a white cutlass and blue big body caprice with the ass locked up on 45 feeder.... very rare... does this mean that houston are gonna bring the cars back out and ride??


me too but not today 


--------------------

Dave Hernandez
Houston,TX
Aztec Image (AI) - broken up but still reppin, no dues, no meetings. no politics, and no bullshit
FNU - Fat ****** United

need a/c work? i do it, commercial and residential.







JuiceD C.C. thats how we roll my boy J in the front with his cutlass n my caprice in the back we roll or low-lows everyday all day


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

no


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2009, 02:02 AM~14147025
> *no
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mofokin hot outside


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 10 2009, 06:57 AM~14147780
> *mofokin hot outside
> *


wouldn't know. i'm staying indooz


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 10 2009, 07:25 AM~14147895
> *wouldn't know.  i'm staying indooz
> *


thats what lazy folks with no lives do 

props


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 10 2009, 07:36 AM~14147941
> *thats what lazy folks with no lives do
> 
> props
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 10 2009, 05:57 AM~14147780
> *mofokin hot outside
> *


 got 3 fans on in da shop n balls still stickin to my knees......:|


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 10 2009, 08:07 AM~14148108
> * got 3 fans on in da shop n balls still stickin to my knees......:|
> *


i go in and out from the office to the warehouse and drive around

when i step outside feels like a diff atmosphere


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 10 2009, 07:33 AM~14148332
> *i go in and out from the office to the warehouse and drive around
> 
> when i step outside feels like a diff atmosphere
> *


I try to stay in da break room playing solitare unless I really got somethin to do outside...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 9 2009, 01:51 PM~14140526
> *
> *


I'm listening to the tejano hits radio .esta chingona la station Latin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 10 2009, 07:34 AM~14148348
> *I try to stay in da break room playing solitare unless I really got somethin to do outside...
> *


x2 i stay in the southside office.. unless i really got something to do...:ugh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 10 2009, 10:38 AM~14148902
> *x2 i stay in the southside office.. unless i really got something to do...:ugh:
> *


I can bring you something to do :twak: 


no ****


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 10 2009, 09:01 AM~14148591
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 10 2009, 10:46 AM~14148976
> *I can bring you something to do :twak:
> no ****
> *


Hows the transmission holding up?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 10 2009, 08:46 AM~14148976
> *I can bring you something to do :twak:
> no ****
> *


ok.. no i got a donked out montero sport im painting


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I have had to work all week I aint use to this shit.......walkin in this hot ass sun on blacktop (no offence DARKNESS)but this shit aint tha bizz-ness I'm use to standin around inside the shop....its cool sumbody els gonna have to do this shit next week cuz I'm on vacation all week and a monday


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 10 2009, 10:52 AM~14149026
> *Hows the transmission holding up?
> *


Still the same. Made it home fine. Gonna get the tags soon & start drivin it some more. Want to get it painted before it gets seen, but someone is always to busy :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 10 2009, 09:46 AM~14149524
> *ok.. no i got a donked out montero sport im painting
> *


LOL, PICS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man its hot as fuck


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 10 2009, 10:50 AM~14149008
> *:angry:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

5 13x7 daytons for $1050 in dallas

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481329


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2009, 12:05 PM~14150714
> *man its hot as fuck
> *


im glad im on vacations :cheesy:  ..... not really :uh:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Jun 10 2009, 10:14 AM~14149771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will once i paint it..
naw its on 22's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2009, 01:05 PM~14150714
> *man its hot as fuck
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2009, 02:05 PM~14150714
> *man its hot as fuck
> *



mayne you tellin me...

me and dave jus got off the job on beechnut. the fire was on for reals


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 10 2009, 03:19 PM~14152502
> *mayne you tellin me...
> 
> me and dave jus got off the job on beechnut.  the fire was on for reals
> *


well i was fuckin with the car in the garage cuz i dont go into work til 6pm now-a-days :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 10 2009, 09:40 AM~14148405
> *I'm listening to the tejano hits radio .esta chingona la station  Latin
> *


thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it was a cold motherflucker at the office today hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cold as fk at my crib


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> x2 i stay in the southside office.. unless i really got something to do...:ugh:
> [/quo
> I run da ac at da shop at 65 cold :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2009, 05:56 PM~14153446
> *it was a cold motherflucker at the office today  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jun 9 2009, 11:59 PM~14147015
> *seen a white big body cadillac on 13s today at a gas station off 290 by my house...this morning around 3 30 am i seen a white cutlass and blue big body caprice with the ass locked up on 45 feeder.... very rare...  does this mean that houston are gonna bring the cars back out and ride??
> me too but not today
> --------------------
> ...



easy there triple OG :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 08:22 PM~14154969
> *easy there triple OG :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

X3...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 10 2009, 07:24 PM~14154994
> *:biggrin:
> *


frito memeber the our Juiced days, you member :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 10 2009, 07:49 PM~14155272
> *X3...
> *


 you member goofy, you member


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Jun 10 2009, 05:55 PM~14154022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



call me to fix it when it freezes up :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 10 2009, 03:19 PM~14152502
> *mayne you tellin me...
> 
> me and dave jus got off the job on beechnut.  the fire was on for reals
> *


well at least we weren't on a roof or a residental attic. I'm taking my pop up tent tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> I run da ac at da shop at *65 *cold :biggrin:


call me to fix it when it freezes up :biggrin:
[/quote]
Awredy!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 07:50 PM~14155299
> *you member goofy, you member
> *


INDEED......ONLY CLUB I WAS PROUD TO REPRESENT BEFORE EMPIRE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 08:49 PM~14155282
> *frito memeber the our Juiced days, you member :biggrin:
> *


diffrent days back then


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 10 2009, 08:02 PM~14155484
> *diffrent days back then
> *


 x2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 09:54 PM~14155361
> *well at least we weren't on a roof or a residental attic.  I'm taking my pop up tent tomorrow :biggrin:
> *



hey fucker why you jacked my sig :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 10 2009, 09:07 PM~14155537
> *hey fucker why you jacked my sig :angry:
> *


yall are gonna need a A/C to cool off from the sig battle


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 10 2009, 08:14 PM~14155628
> *yall are gonna need a A/C to cool off from the sig battle
> *


:ugh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 10 2009, 08:19 PM~14155697
> *:ugh: :uh:
> *


wassup skeeter


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2009, 08:21 PM~14155733
> *wassup skeeter
> *


...not da front end of my lac...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 10 2009, 09:25 PM~14155777
> *...not da front end of my lac...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 10 2009, 08:07 PM~14155537
> *hey fucker why you jacked my sig :angry:
> *


hey fucker why you jacking my buisness :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

glad my bro in law hooks up the a/c work at home :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 10 2009, 08:31 PM~14155855
> *glad my bro in law hooks up the a/c work at home  :biggrin:
> *


ok there's only room for one a/c tech in the houston topic of LIL and that's me fockers :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 10 2009, 08:27 PM~14155794
> *:uh:
> *


Mc ready for da 610 cruise???? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 10:34 PM~14155905
> *ok there's only room for one a/c tech in the houston topic of LIL and that's me fockers :biggrin:
> *


you'd be considered back up incase the bro-in-law is out of town. wouldn't want patrick wrecking my toilets. :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 10:29 PM~14155822
> *hey fucker let me jack you off dammit if you don't i'll fucking rape you anally :angry:
> *




:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 10:34 PM~14155905
> *ok there's only room for one a/c tech in the houston topic of LIL and that's me fockers :biggrin:
> *




lose some weight beetch. :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 10 2009, 08:35 PM~14155917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 10 2009, 08:38 PM~14155951
> *lose some weight beetch. :uh:
> *


 your ole lady dont mind.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 10:40 PM~14155985
> *your ole lady dont mind.. :biggrin:
> *


sssaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 10:40 PM~14155985
> *your ole lady dont mind.. :biggrin:
> *



why? cus you snuck in when i wasn't there cus you have a key and i don't know cus i'm not there when you sneek in :uh: 




mas weaksauce


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 10 2009, 08:41 PM~14155996
> *why?  cus you snuck in when i wasn't there cus you have a key and i don't know cus i'm not there when you sneek in  :uh:
> mas weaksauce
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

these ****** here


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2009, 10:57 PM~14156180
> *i saw david passed out behind the southside customs dumpster with a half eaten case of twinkies   *






:0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 08:34 PM~14155905
> *ok there's only room for one a/c tech in the houston topic of LIL and that's me fockers :biggrin:
> *


o'rly???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 10 2009, 11:01 PM~14156230
> *o'rly???
> *



no 'rrrlllyys..


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 10 2009, 09:02 PM~14156242
> *no 'rrrlllyys..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 10 2009, 09:00 PM~14156216
> *:0
> *


i wished we had a dumpster..
but i did see him passed out behind the telephone pole with his pants down and a empty roll of toilet paper..































no ****


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2009, 11:03 PM~14156255
> *i wished we had a dumpster..
> but i did see him passed out behind the telephone pole with his pants down and a empty roll of toilet paper..
> no ****
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u a fool.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 10 2009, 11:03 PM~14156252
> *
> *



shouldn't you be catalyzing?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2009, 09:03 PM~14156255
> *i wished we had a dumpster..
> but i did see him passed out behind the telephone pole with his pants down and a empty roll of toilet paper..
> no ****
> *


 nope was pat he always has his pants down to his ankles...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

mickey sold it?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481617


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 10 2009, 09:25 PM~14156495
> *mickey sold it?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481617
> *


months ago.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 10 2009, 09:57 PM~14156180
> *these ****** here
> *


bitch, you just glad nobody talkin about your crooked pinstripes


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2009, 02:53 AM~14158065
> *bitch, you just glad nobody talkin about your crooked pinstripes
> *


 :uh:


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

hay houston nice air port.. and go fuck your self ,, really tho i like the air port


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 11 2009, 03:01 AM~14158081
> *hay houston nice air port.. and go fuck your self ,, really tho i like the air port
> *


which one :uh: ?


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i dunno i was on the way to brownsville and we stoped ther for a hour they had trains and shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 11 2009, 03:07 AM~14158095
> *i dunno i was on the way to brownsville and we stoped ther for a hour  they had trains and shit
> *


:|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 11 2009, 02:07 AM~14158095
> *i dunno i was on the way to brownsville and we stoped ther for a hour  they had trains and shit
> *


fk you and fk your compliments on our airport.. which ever one it was!


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i dunno i just rember the fuckin trains movin u arourd were cool as fuck


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

oo mabie it was detroit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 11 2009, 03:10 AM~14158104
> *i dunno i just rember the fuckin trains movin u arourd were cool as fuck
> *


wow a train? there a train passing by 2 blocks from my house whopty wooooooooo


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

no it wasent detriot sucked balls it was houston


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 11 2009, 02:11 AM~14158111
> *no it wasent detriot sucked balls  it was houston
> *


thats IAH (houston george bush aka INTERCONTINENTAL) and its called a TRAM 


stupid ass *****


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 01:11 AM~14158110
> *wow a train? there a train passing by 2 blocks from my house whopty wooooooooo
> *


well im glad you can hear a loud ass train from your house.. have fun with that


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2009, 01:12 AM~14158113
> *thats IAH (houston george bush aka INTERCONTINENTAL) and its called a TRAM
> stupid ass *****
> *


fuck u your prolly lying


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 11 2009, 02:13 AM~14158115
> *fuck u your prolly lying
> *


in this case no.. i aint lying.. and fk you. you fucking tourist.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

your lying......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 11 2009, 02:17 AM~14158122
> *your lying......
> *


gtf out of my town, you ford **** are not allowed around here


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thursday.... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 11 2009, 06:34 AM~14158787
> *thursday.... :cheesy:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 11 2009, 07:46 AM~14158846
> *X2 :cheesy:
> *


one more day....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 11 2009, 12:53 AM~14158065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 11 2009, 06:05 AM~14158494
> *gtf out of my town, you ford **** are not allowed around here
> 
> *


hahaha if GM and Chrysler keep their shit up FORD is all that there will be in town and we will just chuckle.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 11 2009, 09:27 AM~14159124
> *hahaha if GM and Chrysler keep their shit up FORD is all that there will be in town and we will just chuckle.
> *


so all of the the old chevys are just gonna self destruct?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 11 2009, 03:13 AM~14158115
> *fuck u your prolly lying
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 10:57 AM~14160220
> *so all of the the old chevys are just gonna self destruct?
> *


wouldnt it be great? :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 11 2009, 05:05 AM~14158494
> *gtf out of my town, you ford **** are not allowed around here
> 
> *


Ha that ***** said its his town :loco:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 11 2009, 03:41 PM~14162921
> *Ha that ***** said its his town  :loco:
> *


exactly


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

looking for a engaver to do some bumpers let me know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 10:57 AM~14160220
> *so all of the the old chevys are just gonna self destruct?
> *


yours already did 


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 11 2009, 06:14 PM~14163837
> *yours already did
> :roflmao:
> *


your an idiot what does rust have to do with destroy it self? rust comes from natural chemicals, now if it would have blown up because of an electrical problem thats a different story


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

'tas pesado pela'o!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14164804


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 06:37 PM~14164077
> *your an idiot what does rust have to do with destroy it self? rust comes from natural chemicals, now if it would have blown up because of an electrical problem thats a different story
> *


dont speak to soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 11 2009, 05:56 PM~14164831
> *dont speak to soon
> *


yep i suggest new wiring kit. last minute got the 60 right :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2009, 08:44 PM~14165202
> *yep i suggest new wiring kit. last minute got the 60 right  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 08:39 PM~14165675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch

if i woulda known you went over there id of told you to bring my parts with you


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 12 2009, 12:11 AM~14167554
> *bitch
> 
> if i woulda known you went over there id of told you to bring my parts with you
> *


i got those pics from the pinics topic :|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 12 2009, 12:15 AM~14167613
> *i got those pics from the  pinics topic :|
> *


snitch  :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 12 2009, 05:48 AM~14169350
> *snitch    :biggrin:
> *


AGREED :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2009, 07:14 AM~14169670
> *FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Jun 12 2009, 07:33 AM~14169827
> *
> *


pics of hopper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2009, 08:17 AM~14170159
> *pics of hopper
> *


u going next weekend?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2009, 09:16 AM~14170152
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: TGIF to you too! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2009, 08:47 AM~14170363
> *:uh: TGIF to you too! :biggrin:
> *


everyday is friday for me


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2009, 09:52 AM~14170384
> *everyday is friday for me
> *


im at the house cooking breakfast :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 12 2009, 08:52 AM~14170390
> *im at the house cooking breakfast :biggrin:
> *


im on the clock :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2009, 09:55 AM~14170402
> *im on the clock  :biggrin:
> *


  im not...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2009, 09:52 AM~14170384
> *everyday is friday for me
> *


cool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 12 2009, 08:56 AM~14170415
> *cool
> *


fix that bumper yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2009, 09:57 AM~14170422
> *fix that bumper yet?  :biggrin:
> *


take a wild guess....  

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the evidence has been sold. so i dont know what you talking about


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

ha! fkin trailers.... :no:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

anyone going to the showdown tomorrow?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2009, 08:19 AM~14170180
> *u going next weekend?
> *


yeah, greasing up the bearrings on trailer


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jun 12 2009, 09:05 AM~14170482
> *anyone going to the showdown tomorrow?
> *


few of my buddies going, its gona b hot than a moffo, thats 4 sure


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2009, 10:09 AM~14170513
> *few of my buddies going, its gona b hot than a moffo, thats 4 sure
> *


hell yuh, last year muthafukas were walkin around lookin bright red! lol


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2009, 09:06 AM~14170490
> *yeah, greasing up the bearrings on trailer
> *


im stayin my black ass home.. too fkin hot, plus i dont have a car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 12 2009, 11:03 AM~14170884
> *im stayin my black ass home.. too fkin hot, plus i dont have a car
> *


you cant afford to get any darker either


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2009, 12:07 PM~14172093
> *you cant afford to get any darker either
> *


 u need to be in the sun and sweat.. u cant afford to get any fatter..

too late.. im already got my tann


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 12 2009, 01:13 PM~14172159
> *u need to be in the sun and sweat.. u cant afford to get any fatter..
> 
> too late.. im already got my tann
> *


did that yesterday..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 12 2009, 10:03 AM~14170884
> *im stayin my black ass home.. too fkin hot, plus i dont have a car
> *


WHAT ABOUT VICTORIA SHOW, are U going waay?.. fuck it,, take the box


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 12 2009, 03:31 PM~14172852
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jun 12 2009, 03:33 PM~14172870
> *:uh:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## chologoodtimes (May 19, 2009)

GOOD TIMES DETROIT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 12 2009, 03:36 PM~14172901
> *:buttkick:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2009, 12:37 PM~14172363
> *WHAT ABOUT VICTORIA SHOW, are U going waay?.. fuck it,, take the box
> *


i dunno.. dont think so.. i need to paint this suv this weekend... 
i want my car back on the road..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jun 12 2009, 04:32 PM~14173513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 12 2009, 02:32 PM~14173519
> *i dunno.. dont think so.. i need to paint this suv this weekend...
> i want my car back on the road..
> *


why u worrie, u got a renta a lowlow  :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:25 PM~14155777
> *...not da front end of my lac...
> *


or the suede ceiling for that matter :cheesy:


----------



## clever.girl51 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.jrbs.com


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2009, 10:57 AM~14170422
> *fix that bumper yet?  :biggrin:
> *


naw ***** i totaled that SLIM DOSE DAMAGE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2009, 09:06 AM~14170490
> *yeah, greasing up the bearrings on trailer
> *


yea do that, last year we had bearing problems....ask slim


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 12 2009, 02:45 PM~14173655
> *why u worrie, u got a renta a lowlow    :biggrin:
> *


fk dat.. rent a hell.. cause thats all it gives me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 12 2009, 07:57 PM~14175910
> *fk dat.. rent a hell.. cause thats all it gives me
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 12 2009, 04:48 PM~14174611
> *or the suede ceiling for that matter :cheesy:
> *


:uh:...... dats dat bullshitttt...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jun 12 2009, 11:05 AM~14170482
> *anyone going to the showdown tomorrow?
> *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2009, 09:30 PM~14176595
> *
> *


Glad to see you are ok, homie been looking for you all week.


----------



## FelonOne (Nov 24, 2008)

chrome gas pedals


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 12 2009, 11:43 PM~14176692
> *Glad to see you are ok, homie been looking for you all week.
> *


orale... let me know que nececita!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 12 2009, 10:43 PM~14176692
> *Glad to see you are ok, homie been looking for you all week.
> *



:ugh:

forgot to say "no ****"


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2009, 10:01 PM~14176830
> *orale... let me know que nececita!!!
> *


After calling all week we gave up and just fixed it our selfs.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 12 2009, 10:05 PM~14176863
> *:ugh:
> 
> forgot to say "no ****"
> *


you know


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 13 2009, 12:07 AM~14176879
> *After calling all week we gave up and just fixed it our selfs.
> *


phone was down for a while!! got my new phone pm me ur # so i can store it.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 12 2009, 10:09 PM~14176898
> *phone was down for a while!! pm me ur # so i can store it.
> *


im about to pm it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FelonOne_@Jun 12 2009, 10:46 PM~14176705
> *chrome gas pedals
> *


no


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Guayabera??? Anyone know where I can get these shirts in Houston


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jun 13 2009, 06:52 AM~14178073
> *Guayabera??? Anyone know where I can get these shirts in Houston
> *



walmart has them from time to time.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 13 2009, 09:21 AM~14178442
> *walmart has them from time to time.
> *


nowdays you can find them at Palais Royal.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jun 13 2009, 05:52 AM~14178073
> *Guayabera??? Anyone know where I can get these shirts in Houston
> *


flea market maybe harwin or just buy from ebay. or i think sun god or shortys, they might keep em in stock.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 13 2009, 08:03 AM~14178618
> *flea market  maybe harwin  or just buy from ebay.    or i think sun god or shortys, they might keep em in stock.
> *


is your car done yet, didnt think so, so why u replying in here


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2009, 11:00 AM~14178886
> *is your car done yet, didnt think so, so why u replying in here
> *


Ha


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

haha


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Breakin boyz off


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

like mayne



too damn hot.. almost passed out at southside.. il be back at 5


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 13 2009, 12:43 PM~14180131
> *like mayne
> too damn hot.. almost passed out at southside.. il be back at 5
> *


4 REAL, too damn hot, i been taking breaks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 13 2009, 01:03 PM~14180285
> *4 REAL, too damn hot, i been taking breaks
> *


id rather just work at night


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2009, 10:00 AM~14178886
> *is your car done yet, didnt think so, so why u replying in here
> *


cause i can *****


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 13 2009, 09:32 AM~14178488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those pics look familiar :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 13 2009, 01:34 PM~14180483
> *Those pics look familiar  :scrutinize:
> *


photowned!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its hotter than 2 fat rats fucking in a wool sock


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Been workin all day.....its fuckin scorchin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 13 2009, 01:50 PM~14180556
> *Been workin all day.....its fuckin scorchin
> *


what it do, lkethemoldayzz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 13 2009, 01:20 PM~14180412
> *id rather just work at night
> *


x2, doing a rollcage 4 this dude who likes racing to the fullest :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HAUT


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 13 2009, 01:59 PM~14180607
> *uffin:
> *


hows the weather en carolina del norte compa  , por que aqui esta mas caliente que la moe


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 13 2009, 01:50 PM~14180556
> *Been workin all day.....its fuckin scorchin
> *


ur bad


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone cruising?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 13 2009, 01:34 PM~14180483
> *Those pics look familiar  :scrutinize:
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 13 2009, 11:16 AM~14178955
> *haha
> *


Where you at? I need to drop tht tail gate off to you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 13 2009, 02:51 PM~14180895
> *Where you at? I need to drop tht tail gate off to you.
> *


home... ill be at shop about 5-30 6


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2009, 03:55 PM~14181232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mas caliente que la chingada today. :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 13 2009, 01:23 PM~14180429
> *cause i can *****
> *


one thing u cant do is ride out.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2009, 04:47 PM~14181480
> *mas caliente que la chingada today.  :burn:
> *


culis bien sudado :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2009, 06:59 PM~14181532
> *culis bien sudado  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


a huevo x2, pinche mechanic work me la pela. i'll leave that for the paisas.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2009, 05:02 PM~14181548
> *a huevo x2, pinche mechanic work me la pela.  i'll leave that for the paisas.
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 13 2009, 07:03 PM~14181561
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: 

got to pay the homie to make that bomb glide.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2009, 05:04 PM~14181566
> *:biggrin:
> 
> got to pay the homie to make that bomb glide.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2009, 05:49 PM~14181492
> *one thing u cant do is ride out.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cold ass koolaid on a hot day!


----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 13 2009, 03:53 PM~14180572
> *what it do, lkethemoldayzz
> *


cuando te vas wuey??


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

What up my USO Earnesto hows every thang? All is welll out hear in the Mothar [email protected] LA Harbor Area! I wish i was going to B here when you were passing through USO may B next time, stay strong UCE talk later. :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 13 2009, 11:27 PM~14184082
> *Hay how's that tray comming along?*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:h5: :h5: GO LAKERS h5: :h5:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 13 2009, 02:08 PM~14180672
> *hows the weather  en carolina del norte compa  , por que aqui esta mas caliente que la moe
> *


cuando es tiempo caliente sube asta 115 y cuando es tiempo de frio avaja asta 5\10 bajo cero. :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 14 2009, 01:27 AM~14184082
> *What up my USO Earnesto hows every thang? All is welll out hear in the Mothar [email protected] LA Harbor Area! I wish i was going to B here when you were passing through USO may B next time, stay strong UCE talk later. :thumbsup:
> *



hey bro, he's catalyzing right now :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 13 2009, 11:27 PM~14184082
> * GO LA<span style=\'color:yellow\'>KERS h5:  :h5:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 13 2009, 11:55 PM~14184267
> *hey bro, he's catalyzing right now :biggrin:
> *


Just got back from homies house. Seems like we got all the leaks out of the set up finally...now maybe take it to Oscar's to see whats up with front coil gettin caught


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 14 2009, 01:57 AM~14184276
> *:cheesy:
> The drop or the hard top :0
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



ballerspeak :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 14 2009, 02:00 AM~14184290
> *Just got back from homies house. Seems like we got all the leaks out of the set up finally...now maybe take it to Oscar's to see whats up with front coil gettin caught
> *



jus got back from there, he'll hook it up


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 12:00 AM~14184300
> *jus got back from there, he'll hook it up
> *


Cool, no more squeeking on tha back neither... Maybe next weekend swing by your hood.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 12:00 AM~14184291
> *ballerspeak :uh:
> *


says the man with side jobs on weekends :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 14 2009, 02:03 AM~14184311
> *Cool, no more squeeking on tha back neither... Maybe next weekend swing by your hood.
> *



fa sho my niggee. workin on the fleet tomorrows. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 14 2009, 02:03 AM~14184316
> *says the man with side jobs on weekends :0
> *



can't complain when you pull a couple grands for a half days work :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 12:05 AM~14184328
> *can't complain when you pull a couple grands for a half days work :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 13 2009, 02:37 PM~14180813
> *Anyone cruising?
> *



seen a cutty look just like yours but white today cruisin top down on my side of town on 13's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 12:05 AM~14184328
> *can't complain when you pull a couple grands for a half days work :biggrin:
> *


and you said i have it made..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 14 2009, 12:55 AM~14184497
> *seen a cutty look just like yours but white today cruisin top down on my side of town on 13's
> *


Pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 14 2009, 12:05 PM~14186403
> *Pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:
> *



 MY PHONE IS TOO SHITY BUT IT WAS CLEAN THOUGH


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 14 2009, 02:04 AM~14184322-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and yet you wantin free parts out my stash last night :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 04:12 PM~14187070
> *O'rrllys.... :cheesy:
> and yet you wantin free parts out my stash last night :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


hey i didn't ask for them, you voluntarily gave them up :biggrin: 

now the good stuff i was willing to pay, but you don't have what i need  


except maybe that 3rd brakelight......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 02:12 PM~14187070
> *O'rrllys.... :cheesy:
> and yet you wantin free parts out my stash last night :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: a lil les internetings and a lil more hoggringing.....


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 02:33 PM~14187187
> *hey i didn't ask for them, you voluntarily gave them up :biggrin:
> 
> now the good stuff i was willing to pay, but you don't have what i need
> ...


o'rly???


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 01:05 AM~14184328
> *can't complain when you pull a couple grands for a half days work :biggrin:
> *


It's like that? Time to pay dues Ship to 89142 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 14 2009, 04:00 PM~14187643
> *It's like that? Time to pay dues Ship to 89142  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea thats how ballers do it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

JUST made it back from victoria show, was a good show, LATIN KUSTOMS, DESERT DREAMS, EMPIRE, ROLLERZ ONLY,AND FEW OTHERS WAS REPRESENTING AND SHOWED SUPPORT  , HAD A BLOWOUT ON THE WAY BACK, BUT BIG THANKS TO HOMIE DOWNE AKA STREETSHOW GAVE ME A HAND AND BIG THANKS TO HOMIES 4 LETTIN ME BORROW A SPARE TIRE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 14 2009, 05:37 PM~14187518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: 





























:|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2009, 07:38 PM~14188324
> *JUST made it back from victoria show, was a good show, LATIN KUSTOMS, DESERT DREAMS, EMPIRE, ROLLERZ ONLY,AND FEW OTHERS WAS REPRESENTING AND SHOWED SUPPORT  , HAD  A BLOWOUT ON THE WAY BACK, BUT BIG THANKS TO HOMIE DOWNE AKA STREETSHOW GAVE ME A HAND AND BIG THANKS TO HOMIES 4 LETTIN ME BORROW A SPARE TIRE
> *


ese indio is good people


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2009, 07:21 PM~14189220
> *ese indio is good people
> *


 :roflmao: YES HE IS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2009, 09:22 PM~14189232
> *:roflmao: YES HE IS
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 14 2009, 04:00 PM~14187643
> *It's like that? Time to pay dues Ship to 89142  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up RAY RAY what that LV life like Tell us BALLER LoL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 14 2009, 04:17 PM~14187738
> *Yea thats how ballers do it
> *


What up USO .I just noticed the LiL quote u added :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

LA LAKERS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 14 2009, 07:40 PM~14189413
> *LA LAKERS
> *


+1 ragalac start hating now...... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 14 2009, 07:44 PM~14189466
> *+1 ragalac start hating now...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Puro pinche pedo


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 14 2009, 12:00 AM~14184290
> *Just got back from homies house. Seems like we got all the leaks out of the set up finally...now maybe take it to Oscar's to see whats up with front coil gettin caught
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 12:05 AM~14184328
> *can't complain when you pull a couple grands for a half days work :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2009, 10:16 PM~14189923
> *:uh:    :biggrin:  :scrutinize:
> *



off tha jock hoe.


need time and info for beechnut job kneegroe


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 14 2009, 07:40 PM~14189404
> *What up USO .I just noticed the LiL quote u added :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 08:16 PM~14189932
> *off tha jock hoe.
> need time and info for beechnut job kneegroe
> *


 f/u and keeping the xtra $500 :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2009, 06:38 PM~14188324
> *JUST made it back from victoria show, was a good show, LATIN KUSTOMS, DESERT DREAMS, EMPIRE, ROLLERZ ONLY,AND FEW OTHERS WAS REPRESENTING AND SHOWED SUPPORT  , HAD  A BLOWOUT ON THE WAY BACK, BUT BIG THANKS TO HOMIE DOWNE AKA STREETSHOW GAVE ME A HAND AND BIG THANKS TO HOMIES 4 LETTIN ME BORROW A SPARE TIRE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 13 2009, 04:47 PM~14181480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a/c's breaking left and right!!!!!!!!

HOT = $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2009, 10:19 PM~14189964
> *f/u and keeping the xtra $500 :biggrin:
> *



go head, but when you get home tomorrow your wifes gonna be tired and the coupe deville is gonna be missing from the driveway :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 08:22 PM~14190032
> *go head, but when you get home tomorrow your wifes gonna be tired and the coupe deville is gonna be missing from the driveway :uh:
> *


damage is done and what coupe?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 08:22 PM~14190032
> *go head, but when you get home tomorrow your wifes gonna be tired and the coupe deville is gonna be missing from the driveway :uh:
> *


she just read this quote and she aint too happy with you :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2009, 10:23 PM~14190058
> *triple cheezburgers from whataburger are the shit i just had 2! :thumbsup:
> *




:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2009, 10:25 PM~14190080
> *she just read this quote and she aint too happy with you :biggrin:
> *



i'm jus sayin she carryin around a baby, so she's probably tired. you carry around that belly, so i know you can relate.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 08:27 PM~14190115
> *i'm jus sayin she carryin around a baby, so she's probably tired.  you carry around that belly, so i know you can relate.
> *


5 hrs for the job on beechnut beesh


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2009, 10:32 PM~14190179
> *5 hrs for the job on beechnut beesh
> *



work order beesh


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14190310
> *work order beesh
> *


19856 123456 78989


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Talk about hot.....went to texas showdown and the heat wasn't no bitch!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2009, 10:44 PM~14190344
> *19856 123456 78989
> *



now your all mad :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 14 2009, 08:46 PM~14190376
> *now your all mad :uh:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 14 2009, 08:45 PM~14190358
> *Talk about hot.....went to texas showdown and the heat wasn't no bitch!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heard its 2 **** birthday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2009, 09:04 PM~14190603
> *heard its 2 **** birthday
> *


:0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

hny In a Relationship?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jun 14 2009, 09:25 PM~14190080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lowriderboy finally win her heart?


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 14 2009, 05:38 PM~14188324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:  PURO MEXICAN PRIDE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 04:37 AM~14192777
> *:biggrin: YA SABES GUEY SIEMPRE AL CIEN  :cheesy:
> 
> :uh:   PURO MEXICAN PRIDE
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2009, 01:17 AM~14191992
> *:0
> 
> she gangsta too.    she had me skurred once.  hno:
> ...


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2009, 11:04 PM~14190603
> *heard its 2 **** birthday
> *


yep u keep it up and we gonna have the party in yo mouth.......and everybody gon put they meat on yo grill


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh forreal


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2009, 05:38 PM~14188324
> *JUST made it back from victoria show, was a good show, LATIN KUSTOMS, DESERT DREAMS, EMPIRE, ROLLERZ ONLY,AND FEW OTHERS WAS REPRESENTING AND SHOWED SUPPORT  , HAD  A BLOWOUT ON THE WAY BACK, BUT BIG THANKS TO HOMIE DOWNE AKA STREETSHOW GAVE ME A HAND AND BIG THANKS TO HOMIES 4 LETTIN ME BORROW A SPARE TIRE
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 06:37 AM~14192777
> *:biggrin: YA SABES GUEY SIEMPRE AL CIEN  :cheesy:
> 
> :uh:   PURO MEXICAN PRIDE
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Month fokin jury dut blows. This fee day at work starting to not be worth it. Aint even no hoes up in here


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2009, 12:28 PM~14194718
> *Month fokin jury dut blows.  This fee day at work starting to not be worth it. Aint even no hoes up in here
> *


never is, just a bunch of old hags that are out to cut throats.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2009, 11:28 AM~14194718
> *Month fokin jury dut blows.  This fee day at work starting to not be worth it. Aint even no hoes up in here
> *


you know nobody really goes to jury duty right? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 12:29 PM~14194724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that boiler with the rollin t-shirt on?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2009, 10:28 AM~14194718
> *Month fokin jury dut blows.  This fee day at work starting to not be worth it. Aint even no hoes up in here
> *


jury duty in richmond/rosenberg is worse. they pack over 200 people in 1 room.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2009, 10:35 AM~14194779
> *you know nobody really goes to jury duty right?    :uh:
> *


still no car huh, why u postin :uh: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tulsa is next weekend. whos going besides deez nuts


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 10:49 AM~14194954
> *is that boiler with the rollin t-shirt on?
> *


yeah.. ***** gotta hopping pose and shit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 15 2009, 12:28 PM~14194718
> *Month fokin jury dut blows.  This fee day at work starting to not be worth it. Aint even no hoes up in here
> *


You dont have to go. The city has no proof that you even recieved a notification. The only way that they can prove you recieved the jury duty notice is if they send it via certified mail. Which would cost the city in the millions to mail out.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 12:29 PM~14194724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT ROBERT HOLDING THE STEERING WHEEL?? :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 10:49 AM~14194954
> *is that boiler with the rollin t-shirt on?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 11:16 AM~14195292
> *yeah.. ***** gotta hopping pose and shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2009, 07:48 AM~14193371
> *yep u keep it up and we gonna have the party in yo mouth.......and everybody gon put they meat on yo grill
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

What up Earnesto with that rag tre , u work n on it yet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2009, 12:05 PM~14195164
> *tulsa is next weekend. whos going besides deez nuts
> *


i'm going


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 12:19 PM~14195888
> *IS THAT ROBERT HOLDING THE STEERING WHEEL?? :scrutinize:
> *


yep


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 15 2009, 01:44 PM~14196690
> *What up Earnesto with that rag tre , u work n on it yet?
> *


Na got finish up the hard top before I can start on rag. Ill PM you some pics


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 02:04 PM~14196894
> *yep
> *


roll by southside customs earlier round 11 am it was closed, guess shop opens late and closes early :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2009, 04:00 PM~14198187
> *Na got finish up the hard top before I can start on rag. Ill PM you some pics
> *


kool USO B waiting


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: LA LAKERS :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 04:03 PM~14198224
> *roll by southside customs earlier round 11 am it was closed, guess shop opens late and closes early :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i had another flat.. so they had to come play captian sav a hoe...

i had my spare and jack, but some fat retard took my lead hammer


----------



## just.love48 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.alltopshoes.com/product_read.aspx?pid=481


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 15 2009, 05:35 PM~14198582
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5: :h5:  LA LAKERS  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


FUCK THE LAKERS!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 10:29 AM~14194724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 you know whats the only thang that car is missing :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 05:14 PM~14199039
> * you know whats the only thang that car is missing  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2009, 01:50 PM~14196754
> *i'm going
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 05:32 PM~14199213
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


dice l homie que le cuides su llanta :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 05:54 PM~14199468
> *dice l homie que le cuides su llanta  :biggrin:
> *


ya sabes


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jun 15 2009, 04:52 PM~14198788
> *FUCK THE LAKERS!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


IT'S NICE KNOWING SOMEONE IS BEHIND YOU HATTING  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: <span style='colorurple'>THE SIGHT NEVER CHANGES FROM BEHIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 07:14 PM~14199039
> * you know whats the only thang that car is missing  :0  :0  :0
> *


EL NOMBRE DEL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS!!!!! :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:01 PM~14200796
> *EL NOMBRE DEL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS!!!!! :uh:
> *


 :uh: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :wave: que pasa tony conmo andas


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MANIACOS SOON TO TAKE OVER THE STREETS IN H TOWN. AL CIEN PORCIENTO STREET RIDERS ........ :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:02 PM~14200809
> *:uh:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :wave: que pasa tony conmo andas
> *


TODO CON MADRE HOMIE.... GETING READY TO WORK ON DA NEXT STREET HOPPER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:03 PM~14200822
> *MANIACOS SOON TO TAKE OVER THE STREETS IN H TOWN. AL CIEN PORCIENTO STREET RIDERS ........ :scrutinize:  hno:
> *


por favor belive it no trailors pa nosotros :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

$...I'LL LET U KNOW SOMETHING IN DA MORNING!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:05 PM~14200845
> *TODO CON MADRE HOMIE.... GETING READY TO WORK ON DA NEXT STREET HOPPER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yo tambien trabajando duro pa sacar mi jonkecito soon :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 15 2009, 04:28 PM~14198522
> *kool USO B waiting
> *


Sent tha PM let me know what you think


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:06 PM~14200854
> *por favor belive it no trailors pa nosotros  :biggrin:
> *


NI PARA MIS STREET CARS PERO RADICAL ES OTRO PEDO, UNLESS UR NOT GONNA WANNA REACH FOR DA SKY....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ANDA ALTERADA LA GENTE.......ANDA ALTERADA


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:06 PM~14200858
> *$...I'LL LET U KNOW SOMETHING IN DA MORNING!!!
> *


Ok wey ya esta


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:09 PM~14200891
> *NI PARA MIS STREET CARS PERO RADICAL ES OTRO PEDO, UNLESS UR NOT GONNA WANNA REACH FOR DA SKY....
> *


 :uh: esto es lo que quiero hacer esta es mi inspiracion 




   en un carro asi mas o menos pero todo toma tiempo


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 10:10 PM~14200906
> *ANDA ALTERADA LA GENTE.......ANDA ALTERADA
> *


QUE ROLLO WUEY! ESTA CALIENTE ESTE PEDO HOMIE....... :biggrin: SE VA A PONER BIEN LA CALLE SOON!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:15 PM~14200962
> *QUE ROLLO WUEY! ESTA CALIENTE ESTE PEDO HOMIE....... :biggrin:  SE VA A PONER BIEN LA CALLE SOON!!!!
> *


ya esta como a cien grados todos los dias quieres que se ponga mas caliente :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:15 PM~14200962
> *QUE ROLLO WUEY! ESTA CALIENTE ESTE PEDO HOMIE....... :biggrin:  SE VA A PONER BIEN LA CALLE SOON!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 08:10 PM~14200906
> *ANDA ALTERADA LA GENTE.......ANDA ALTERADA
> *


  q ondas boiler q tal estuvo el show


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:14 PM~14200946
> *:uh: esto es lo que quiero hacer  esta es mi inspiracion
> 
> 
> ...


TA CON MADRE... SI YO TUVIERA SINGLE Y SIN KIDS TUVIERA UNOS CUANTOS CARROS ASI, PERO EN SITUACION ES MUY DIFERENTE...UR SINGLE SO U SHOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM, BUT THAT HOUSE U GOT IS PROBABLY GONNA KICK UR ASS WITH THE PAYMENTS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry14200616


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 15 2009, 10:08 PM~14200880
> *Sent tha PM let me know what you think
> *



:uh: can i get in on this?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 08:14 PM~14200946
> *:uh: esto es lo que quiero hacer  esta es mi inspiracion
> 
> 
> ...


X2, ese rooster me inspiro tambien ami wuey


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:16 PM~14200984
> *ya esta como a cien grados todos los dias quieres que se ponga mas caliente  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


NO AGUANTAS NADA HOMIE, YA ME IMAGINO COMO ANDARIAS SI TUVIERAS EN CHINGA CON LA TORCHA Y LA WELDER MACHINE TODO EL DIA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 08:22 PM~14201065
> *:uh: can i get in on this?
> *


Ill pm you in a lil bit


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:21 PM~14201051
> *TA CON MADRE... SI YO TUVIERA SINGLE Y SIN KIDS TUVIERA UNOS CUANTOS CARROS ASI, PERO EN SITUACION ES MUY DIFERENTE...UR SINGLE SO U SHOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM, BUT THAT HOUSE U GOT IS PROBABLY GONNA KICK UR ASS WITH THE PAYMENTS..... :biggrin:
> *


soy un pobre indio nomas como dice el latin trabajao 18 hours a day pa vir como vivo :biggrin: pero no hay pedo ya sabes que siempre estamos aqui pa lo que se ofresca y tu tambien tienes lo tuyo loco :thumbsup: im trying to get on the hop pit thats all :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:15 PM~14200962
> *QUE ROLLO WUEY! ESTA CALIENTE ESTE PEDO HOMIE....... :biggrin:  SE VA A PONER BIEN LA CALLE SOON!!!!
> *


orale, ojala para hacerme un street hopper, fuck it!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 15 2009, 08:19 PM~14201015
> * q ondas boiler q tal estuvo el show
> *


estuvo con mambo homie, varios clubs de huston fueron, y el hop estubo con mambo tambien


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:27 PM~14201166
> *soy un pobre indio nomas como dice el latin trabajao 18 hours a day pa vir como vivo  :biggrin: pero no hay pedo ya sabes que siempre estamos aqui pa lo que se ofresca y tu tambien tienes lo tuyo loco  :thumbsup: im trying to get on the hop pit thats all  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:26 PM~14201127
> *NO AGUANTAS NADA HOMIE, YA ME IMAGINO COMO ANDARIAS SI TUVIERAS EN CHINGA CON LA TORCHA Y LA WELDER MACHINE TODO EL DIA!!! :cheesy:
> *


los pinches wrenches usan solos wey . y luego pinche hot ass motors quemandome las manos y dedos ta cabron


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:26 PM~14201127
> *NO AGUANTAS NADA HOMIE, YA ME IMAGINO COMO ANDARIAS SI TUVIERAS EN CHINGA CON LA TORCHA Y LA WELDER MACHINE TODO EL DIA!!! :cheesy:
> *


no manches, haci voy a andar manana, :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:27 PM~14201166
> *soy un pobre indio nomas como dice el latin trabajao 18 hours a day pa vir como vivo  :biggrin: pero no hay pedo ya sabes que siempre estamos aqui pa lo que se ofresca y tu tambien tienes lo tuyo loco  :thumbsup: im trying to get on the hop pit thats all  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:   IGUALMENTE HOMIE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14201241
> *no manches, haci voy a andar manana,  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ya encontrastes un jalazo primo?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14201238
> *los pinches wrenches usan solos wey . y luego pinche hot ass motors quemandome las manos y dedos ta cabron
> 
> 
> ...


YA SE HOMIE, ECHALE GANAS BRO.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 08:25 PM~14201120
> *X2, ese rooster me inspiro tambien ami wuey
> *


el creador del senor de los cielos hno: hno: hno: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 08:32 PM~14201262
> *ya encontrastes un jalazo primo?
> *


a 3 week job, while the good ones get here in late july or august


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14201241
> *no manches, haci voy a andar manana,  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


NEED TO HOOK IT UP!!! LET ME KNOW QUE ROLLO, U KNOW IM DOWN...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 10:34 PM~14201289
> *a 3 week job, while the good ones get here in late july or august
> *


guuuuwaaat??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 08:33 PM~14201283
> *el creador del senor de los cielos  hno:  hno:  hno:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*ESTE THREAD-O INVADED BY LA RAZA!*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 08:29 PM~14201206
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 








:wave: :wave: :loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 08:35 PM~14201302
> *NEED TO HOOK IT UP!!! LET ME KNOW QUE ROLLO, U KNOW IM DOWN...
> *


ya esta


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:36 PM~14201327
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:36 PM~14201327
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 08:36 PM~14201324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: aajjuuuuuaaaaa!!!!! viva la raza cabroneezz!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jun 15 2009, 08:38 PM~14201367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ta bien guey mis primos :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 10:43 PM~14201450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:41 PM~14201415
> *es mi primo latin every morning  :biggrin:
> :uh: ta bien guey mis primos  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche raza loca


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 10:45 PM~14201503
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche raza loca
> *


"ahhh la verga!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 08:43 PM~14201450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








el dj latin y su bombita :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:50 PM~14201597
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


no tengas miedo streetshow!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

street'chow bailando g-cumbias!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 15 2009, 08:53 PM~14201635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  good memorias


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

can somebody help me.. i cant find the spanish translation button on my keyboard..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 11:00 PM~14201730
> *:biggrin:
> good memorias
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2009, 09:00 PM~14201738
> *can somebody help me.. i cant find the spanish translation button on my keyboard..
> *


***** u understand spanish.. thats all u hear over at southside customs... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2009, 06:40 PM~14199318
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:00 PM~14201740
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2009, 11:00 PM~14201738
> *can somebody help me.. i cant find the spanish translation button on my keyboard..
> *



jaajjjjjajajjaaajjajajaaa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2009, 11:00 PM~14201738
> *can somebody help me.. i cant find the spanish translation button on my keyboard..
> *


http://tts.imtranslator.net/4YeE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2009, 09:00 PM~14201738
> *can somebody help me.. i cant find the spanish translation button on my keyboard..
> *


lol, si wuey, mas,mas :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 11:04 PM~14201792
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


tu idolo mi chicharon volador..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:08 PM~14201862
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4YeE
> *


lmao


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://text-to-speech.imtranslator.net/speech.asp


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

dj latin puro conjunto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2009, 11:11 PM~14201920
> *http://text-to-speech.imtranslator.net/speech.asp
> *


you did it wrong, where it says: *Do you want to embed this spoken text into E-mail or Web page? *click on the tab and it will give you a link to post.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:09 PM~14201887
> *tu idolo mi chicharon volador..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ta bien wey mi hero el jotito


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://tts.imtranslator.net/4YeT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 11:13 PM~14201940
> *dj latin puro conjunto
> 
> 
> ...


el pasito del streetchow..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2009, 11:15 PM~14201982
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4YeT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:17 PM~14202004
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its funnier when u set it to english and let the white guy tell it :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 11:15 PM~14201970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ta bien wey mi hero el jotito
> *


http://tts.imtranslator.net/4YeY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

put the u.s.a. to it guey

http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yef


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2009, 11:20 PM~14202047
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yef
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yei

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2009, 10:22 PM~14202073
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yei
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2009, 11:22 PM~14202073
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yei
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you need to screw it down... http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yek ah fuck it didn't work, put the speed to -3


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 15 2009, 09:15 PM~14201982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


el pasito del viejito latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 11:24 PM~14202100
> *el pasito del viejito latin
> 
> 
> ...


i can't stand that fkn circus music.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gettin real funkin with the muthafuckin dangerous crew......................................bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

too funny


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall done overloaded the translator, it doesnt work now


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:25 PM~14202119
> *i can't stand that fkn circus music.
> *


did you buy la casita with the money the paid you for doing this commenrcial :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2009, 09:30 PM~14202187
> *too funny
> *


lol, que rollo miguelito


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 11:33 PM~14202221
> *did you buy la casita with the money the paid you for doing this commenrcial  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:33 PM~14202221
> *did you buy la casita with the money the paid you for doing this commenrcial  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i got stacys like that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sorry, our TTS Voice service is
currently experiencing a high load. 



Please stay tuned and
repeat your request in 30 seconds. 


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yf2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2009, 09:34 PM~14202244
> *i got stacys like that.
> *


no u dont, they dnt make them wide :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2009, 09:36 PM~14202256
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yf2
> *


badass song


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

gangsta latin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 10:36 PM~14202261
> *no u dont, they dnt make them wide  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yf5






ya llego!
ya llego!
ya llego streetchow el bailador!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 10:37 PM~14202272
> *gangsta latin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:38 PM~14202283
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yf5
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: old people go to sleep early dont forget your daiper guey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 09:37 PM~14202272
> *gangsta latin
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:38 PM~14202283
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yf5
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 15 2009, 11:37 PM~14202272
> *gangsta latin
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

funny topic tonight


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 11:38 PM~14202283
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yf5
> 
> 
> ...


la vale madre a mi compadre!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

im out till saturday work week satrts tomorrow see ya laters  
one more of my compa latin


----------



## geezzus (Jun 8, 2003)

Anybody know where I can get a fifth wheel from in Houston?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 15 2009, 08:22 PM~14201065
> *:uh: can i get in on this?
> *


It's tight


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LA LAKERS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 14 2009, 11:05 PM~14191360
> *hny  In a Relationship?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 15 2009, 12:17 AM~14191992
> *lowriderboy finally win her heart?
> *


:roflmao:

no fker! :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 10:38 PM~14202283
> *http://tts.imtranslator.net/4Yf5
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2009, 10:43 PM~14201450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2009, 07:18 AM~14204368
> *:roflmao:
> 
> no fker! :nono:
> *


:uh: you meet your new man at an AA meeting? two winos in love


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2009, 08:12 AM~14204978
> *:uh: you meet your new man at an AA meeting?  two winos in love
> 
> 
> ...




goodmorning! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 16 2009, 09:27 AM~14205057
> *goodmorning!  :biggrin:
> *


morning to you too sunshine


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2009, 08:29 AM~14205071
> *morning to you too sunshine
> *



whats up? u working?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 16 2009, 09:33 AM~14205093
> *whats up? u working?
> *


 :angry: 

no


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2009, 08:35 AM~14205111
> *:angry:
> 
> no
> *



blahh..bummer, why dont you get a TWIC Card and work in the plants??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 16 2009, 09:37 AM~14205124
> *blahh..bummer, why dont you get a TWIC Card and work in the plants??
> *


no

i have interview tomorrow though.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2009, 08:38 AM~14205131
> *no
> 
> i have interview tomorrow though.
> *


oh ok well good luck!!

i hate job hunting ...i know its gotta suck,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela_ @ Jun 16 2009_@ 09:37 AM~
> *no
> 
> i have interview tomorrow though.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Why does this remind me of the "you can work planting tulips" joke? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

FOR SALE: price is 10k firm Not Negotiable. (No Trades)
clear title, I am 2nd owner
runs & drives - engine has not been rebuilt
Daily Driver
tranny slips into gear (runs good)
some rust usual places and trunk seal area has rust
rear window seal needs to be replaced (I have new one)
Front windsheild has crack all other glass is in good condtion
Registered as Antique - Registration good in Texas til 2013
Needs weatherstrip kit (back order status)

*New or Rebuilt:
New Dual Exhaust System (front to back) 
Radiator and hoses
Distributor, wires, plugs (USA parts)
Trunk Pan
Gas tank was flushed and powder coated RED.
Floor Pans
New interior except the seats 
Electrical all good needs headlight switch (dash light don't work)
Ball Joints, Bushings, Front and rear replaced (PST Kit Installed)
Drive-Line and carrier bearing (rebuilt new parts)
Brake booster rebuilt
Rebuilt Brake System
Carb rebuilt (USA Kit)*

*
Everything you want to know or see about the car is here>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367268&st=0


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 16 2009, 08:37 AM~14205124
> *blahh..bummer, why dont you get a TWIC Card and work in the plants??
> *


WHAT KINDA PLANT DO U NEED A TWIC CARD FOR? (JUST ASKING) :biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Sup Earnesto how u 2day USO?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 16 2009, 09:52 AM~14205865
> *WHAT KINDA PLANT DO U NEED A TWIC CARD FOR? (JUST ASKING) :biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 16 2009, 09:45 AM~14205801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2009, 09:12 AM~14204978
> *:uh: you meet your new man at an AA meeting?  two winos in love
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 

no fker!! not at AA class. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2009, 12:12 PM~14206670
> *:roflmao:
> 
> no fker!! not at AA class. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2009, 11:12 AM~14206670
> *:roflmao:
> 
> no fker!! not at AA class. :biggrin:
> *


whats his name


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2009, 01:03 PM~14207240
> *whats his name
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2009, 01:03 PM~14207238
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: hatin! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2009, 01:03 PM~14207240
> *whats his name
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: 

funny!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2009, 01:20 PM~14207379
> *:wow:  :roflmao:
> 
> funny!!!
> *


that man asked you a question!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2009, 01:06 PM~14207257
> *:0
> *


chismoso!! LOL!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

said whats his name


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2009, 01:21 PM~14207398
> *that man asked you a question!
> *


:roflmao: 

ok and!?!?!? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2009, 01:25 PM~14207428
> *said whats his name
> *


yea. i read it the first time...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2009, 12:33 PM~14207482
> *yea. i read it the first time...
> *


guess i slept on buying the yukon :tears: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2009, 01:35 PM~14207496
> *guess i slept on buying the yukon  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


he prolly got off cheap, and prolly only had to buy her a bumper


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 16 2009, 09:52 AM~14205865
> *WHAT KINDA PLANT DO U NEED A TWIC CARD FOR? (JUST ASKING) :biggrin:
> *



any chemical or refinery..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

prolly


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2009, 01:35 PM~14207496
> *guess i slept on buying the yukon  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


hahaha!! hush your mouth!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 16 2009, 01:38 PM~14207525
> *he prolly got off cheap, and prolly only had to buy her a bumper
> *


LOL!! STHU!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 16 2009, 12:40 PM~14207538
> *any chemical or refinery..
> *


LIAR..................... Any Chemical or Refinery that has a DOCK/PORT ACCESS.


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 16 2009, 01:14 PM~14207843
> *LIAR.....................  Any Chemical or Refinery that has a DOCK/PORT ACCESS.
> *



well i work at lyondell we have to have it cause of the docks but for the most part u need one.. like lyondell exxon and shell.

trust me i know.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 16 2009, 12:40 PM~14207538
> *any chemical or refinery..
> *


Wow we need them out here in LA to work in the Harbor. Thats why i asked.Thanks keep ridding sista.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 16 2009, 02:07 PM~14208368
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 16 2009, 02:08 PM~14207787
> *LOL!! STHU!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

COTTO VS SIC713 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

lol ^^


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 16 2009, 02:14 PM~14207843
> *LIAR.....................  Any Chemical or Refinery that has a DOCK/PORT ACCESS.
> *


  whats d word , if any 1 needs a job ,star-con will be hiring
people for a 6 month job in Aruba ,i been out here 2months going
home tomorrow and be back monday 4 two more. its great out here
(o yea no twic card required)..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jun 16 2009, 05:47 PM~14210269
> *lol ^^
> *


HE LOOKS LIKE SIC :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR+Jun 16 2009, 02:06 PM~14208361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm no.. :ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Jun 16 2009, 01:36 PM~14208091
> *well i work at lyondell we have to have it cause of the docks but for the most part u need one.. like lyondell exxon and shell.
> 
> trust me i know.
> *


AND ALL THOSE FACILITIES YOU MENTION HAVE ACCESS TO A WHAT............................ PORT/DOCK. Believe me I know, I work for those poeple.......... :biggrin: and NO I will not get TWIC Cards under the table so dont ask


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 16 2009, 06:43 PM~14210764
> *only thing she rides are dicks..
> 
> ummm no.. :ugh:
> *




:uh: sorry cant fuck around with a superstar nomore


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 16 2009, 06:43 PM~14210764
> *only thing she rides are dicks..
> 
> ummm no.. :ughammm like that out there
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 06:49 PM~14210812
> *:uh: sorry cant fuck around with a superstar nomore
> *


any fuckin ways... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 16 2009, 06:49 PM~14210812
> *:uh: sorry cant fuck around with a superstar nomore
> *


ha....:0 wat u think about dat fight goof??? I think cotto won it in dat last rd....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 16 2009, 07:43 PM~14211527
> *ha....:0 wat u think about dat fight goof??? I think cotto won it in dat last rd....
> *


good fight for cotto..showed he had alot of heart fighting wit one eye..and clotty did a good job on blocking alot of cotto hits


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 16 2009, 11:52 AM~14205865
> *WHAT KINDA PLANT DO U NEED A TWIC CARD FOR? (JUST ASKING) :biggrin:
> *


you need the twic card to acces or work at any refinery or water plant and to acces any ports


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

come on friday


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 17 2009, 06:22 AM~14215003
> *come on friday
> *


x2!

:cheesy:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 16 2009, 07:26 PM~14211273
> *any fuckin ways... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Is this southside caprice ?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Jun 17 2009, 07:57 AM~14215877
> *:wave:  Is this southside caprice ?
> *


whats up homie..
yeah its me...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2009, 06:24 AM~14215011
> *x2!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 17 2009, 10:22 AM~14217193
> *whats up homie..
> yeah its me...
> *


Just trying to recover from all that heat from H-town .. It was hotter then a mofo out there :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 17 2009, 12:32 PM~14217315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2009, 11:55 AM~14217567
> *:uh:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Jun 17 2009, 11:06 AM~14217693
> *Just trying to recover from all that heat from H-town .. It was hotter then a mofo out there  :biggrin:
> *


yep.. you left before it got really bad..

aint no joke down here...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Jun 16 2009, 06:19 PM~14210558
> * whats d word , if any 1 needs a job ,star-con will be hiring
> people for a 6 month job in Aruba ,i been out here 2months going
> home tomorrow and be back monday 4 two more. its great out here
> ...


 :0 good info


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 17 2009, 12:20 PM~14217806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Whats up Earnesto still no word on the 48? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

H-Bombs score. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it done up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2009, 02:53 PM~14219298
> *:uh:
> *


Chismoso!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2009, 04:55 PM~14220537
> *Chismoso!
> *


home wrecka


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2009, 05:57 PM~14220552
> *home wrecka
> *


and a hell of one she is...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2009, 05:41 PM~14220382
> *H-Bombs score.  :thumbsup:  Can't wait to see it done up.
> 
> 
> ...


is seen that before


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 17 2009, 06:07 PM~14220665
> *is seen that before
> *


Last Minute Customs


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2009, 06:07 PM~14220668
> *Last Minute Customs
> *


  thats the one i told you to get


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 17 2009, 06:09 PM~14220687
> *  thats the one i told you to get
> *


i didn't want it, too much of a project but solid.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2009, 03:41 PM~14220382
> *H-Bombs score.  :thumbsup:  Can't wait to see it done up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: How much did u pick it up 4 bro? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 17 2009, 06:11 PM~14220708
> *:cheesy: How much did u pick it up 4 bro? :cheesy:
> *


it's sold, that's all that matters.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 17 2009, 02:21 PM~14219544
> *Whats up Earnesto still no word on the 48? :dunno:
> *


Na, man...Havnt herd back from him. Did find something else tho


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 17 2009, 06:18 PM~14220769
> *Na, man...Havnt herd back from him. Did find something else tho
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2009, 04:12 PM~14220716
> *it's sold, that's all that matters.
> *


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 17 2009, 04:46 PM~14221014
> *
> *


IT DONT LOOK LIKE THE SAME 48


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 17 2009, 05:32 PM~14221353
> *IT DONT LOOK LIKE THE SAME 48
> *


ITS NOT!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 17 2009, 05:40 PM~14221434
> *ITS NOT!
> *


Na diffrent one from one I showed you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR+Jun 17 2009, 06:46 PM~14221014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought i had a problrm coming to lil every time i have i chance but i see that lil has you talking to your self.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 17 2009, 04:25 PM~14220830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


messed up ya own people ones to bring you down when ya tryn come up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 17 2009, 07:55 PM~14221565
> *messed up ya own people ones to bring you down when ya tryn come up
> *



i thought it was a funny pic and fat david wasn't available? :dunno:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 17 2009, 05:55 PM~14221560
> *i thought i had a problrm coming to lil every time i have i chance but i see that lil has you talking to your self.
> *


confused: :


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jun 17 2009, 06:37 PM~14221417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 17 2009, 06:21 PM~14221828
> *i thought it was a funny pic and fat david wasn't available? :dunno:
> *


Maybe he workin on caddy?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 17 2009, 08:40 PM~14222023
> *Maybe he workin on caddy?
> *


BWWWWWWWAAAHHAHHHHAHHHAAHAHHHAHAAAAAAAA
:roflmao: 


















yea right. his wife won't let him :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 17 2009, 07:48 PM~14222129
> *BWWWWWWWAAAHHAHHHHAHHHAAHAHHHAHAAAAAAAA
> :roflmao:
> yea right. his wife won't let him :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jun 17 2009, 05:37 PM~14221417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2009, 04:57 PM~14220552
> *home wrecka
> *


Lol! That's you fool!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2009, 04:58 PM~14220560
> *and a hell of one she is...
> *


Lol! Hush your mouth!


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

*selling 89 mazda b2200 hydraulics, tilted bed, custom wheels and paint job, chrome under the hood and suspension, and custom interior. real nice truck asking 4,000 or best </span>*offer need to sell asap!!! call me at 832-921-3164 casey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14222595
> *Lol! That's you fool!
> *


ellie would prob disagree, if he were anywhere to be found :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 17 2009, 04:25 PM~14220830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SHE SAID SHE GONNA WHIP YOUR ASS :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 17 2009, 11:06 PM~14223903
> *you take Shit on the roof AGAIN!!!!
> SHE SAID SHE GONNA WHIP YOUR ASS  :biggrin:
> *



i'm a whip your mouth with my dick joto


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 17 2009, 07:51 PM~14221536
> *Na diffrent one from one I showed you.
> *



different than this?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2009, 11:13 PM~14224013
> *:ugh:
> *





:dunno:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2009, 04:07 PM~14220668
> *Last Minute Customs
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 17 2009, 09:59 PM~14223807
> *ellie would prob disagree, if he were anywhere to be found    :0
> *


i had nothing to do with his "disappearance". :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 18 2009, 08:22 AM~14226295
> *i had nothing to do with his "disappearance". :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC WILL BE DOING ANOTHER CHILL SPOT THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE HOOTERS IN PASADENA. START TIME IS 7PM TILL CLOSE. EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME OUT AND POST UP UR RIDES..CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO.
GOOFY 832 213 8219


HOOTERS
3656 E Sam Houston Pkwy S (BELTWAY 8)
Pasadena, TX 77505-3102

7PM- TILL CLOSE*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 17 2009, 11:10 PM~14223967
> *different than this?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 18 2009, 11:16 AM~14227870
> *HLC WILL BE DOING ANOTHER CHILL SPOT THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE HOOTERS IN Pasadena, TX 77505-3102
> 
> 7PM- TILL CLOSE
> *


fuck pasadena!


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2009, 11:55 AM~14228256
> *fuck pasadena!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2009, 10:55 AM~14228256
> *fuck pasadena!
> *


 :uh: u wish u where from Ptown...you big waste of anitmatter...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2009, 12:55 PM~14228256
> *fuck pasadena!
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:loco:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 18 2009, 01:07 PM~14229626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEX48+Jun 18 2009, 12:34 PM~14228681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jun 17 2009, 10:57 PM~14223775
> * W T F ! *


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

sup H-town Texas people.... my pops just gave me his 81 coupe deville and I'm lookin for some crome spokes..poss. gold. dont really matter. i need an upper dash cuz its cracked.I need a drivers seat track or the seat transmission cuz it dont move and i dont like driving close to the steering wheel like my pops. gotta lean back low like a cholo you know!!. and lookin for someone who can install switches.. I would like 10 switches.. and dont wanna hopp it though. 
holla at me if anyone has da hook up on anything..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Jun 18 2009, 05:46 PM~14231874
> *sup H-town Texas people.... my pops just gave me his 81 coupe deville and I'm lookin for some crome spokes..poss. gold. dont really matter. i need an upper dash cuz its cracked.I need a drivers seat track or the seat transmission cuz it dont move and i dont like driving close to the steering wheel like my pops. gotta lean back low like a cholo you know!!. and lookin for someone who can install switches.. I would like 10 switches.. and dont wanna hopp it though.
> holla at me if anyone has da hook up on anything..
> *


:uh: sounds like a bucket 



:biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Jun 18 2009, 04:46 PM~14231874
> *sup H-town Texas people.... my pops just gave me his 81 coupe deville and I'm lookin for some crome spokes..poss. gold. dont really matter. i need an upper dash cuz its cracked.I need a drivers seat track or the seat transmission cuz it dont move and i dont like driving close to the steering wheel like my pops. gotta lean back low like a cholo you know!!. and lookin for someone who can install switches.. I would like 10 switches.. and dont wanna hopp it though.
> holla at me if anyone has da hook up on anything..
> *


hit us up...

southside custom.. 108 campbell pasadena tx 77502..


713 249 0373 robert


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

What up USO


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 18 2009, 04:27 PM~14231038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 17 2009, 05:55 PM~14221560
> *i thought i had a problrm coming to lil every time i have i chance but i see that lil has you talking to your self.
> *


 There sure alot of ENVIOUS people on here!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 16 2009, 10:28 PM~14212127
> *you need the twic card to acces or work at any refinery or water plant and to acces any ports
> *


   Been callin ya homie....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 18 2009, 11:18 PM~14234673
> *There sure alot of  ENVIOUS people on here!
> *


 :loco: wtf are you talking about? i posted that because you quoated yourself about 3 time and responded each time


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT UP SLIM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim u fix that shit yet,


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 18 2009, 09:16 PM~14234643
> *:h5:
> *


wad up familys i call you back today hope all is good with you and fams! muxch love and respect.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 18 2009, 11:16 PM~14235841
> *wad up familys i call you back today hope all is good with you and fams! muxch love and respect.
> *


Whats up Kita, will be out your way here in next few weeks so get ready :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2009, 09:23 PM~14234723
> *:loco: wtf are you talking about? i posted that because you quoated yourself about 3 time and responded each time
> *


Its just funny how people worry about what others are doing is what im saying.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 18 2009, 11:16 PM~14235841
> *wad up familys i call you back today hope all is good with you and fams! muxch love and respect.
> *


What up my USO . i hope all is well with your family Fa Uso


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 19 2009, 01:24 AM~14235893
> *Its just funny how people worry about what others are doing is what im saying.
> *


so thats being envious? :|


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2009, 11:28 PM~14235916
> *so thats being envious? :|
> *


When you get a lil older you may understand . Im done with this conversation!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2009, 12:28 AM~14235916
> *so thats being envious? :|
> *


can you blame em? i'd be envious of that 4 door rust bucket too. esp with those patterns!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2009, 01:31 AM~14235943
> *can you blame em?    i'd be envious of that 4 door rust bucket too. esp with those patterns!
> 
> 
> ...


nice car :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 19 2009, 01:31 AM~14235942
> *When you get a lil older you may understand . Im done with this conversation!
> *


oh ok, but just to let you know, so you wont get butt hurt next time and think people are worrying about you when they aren't...........you can click on a persons log in name and click send personal messages :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Man George you popular already, have people worryn about you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 19 2009, 01:37 AM~14235973
> *Man George you popular already, have people worryn about you.
> *


*
:biggrin: :twak: :twak:*


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 18 2009, 11:18 PM~14235856
> *Whats up Kita, will be out your way here in next few weeks so get ready :biggrin:
> *


So did you get to talk to the Big USO tonight? :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 18 2009, 11:38 PM~14235982
> *So did you get to talk to the Big USO tonight? :thumbsup:
> *


Talked to him while ago. Everything is all good


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 18 2009, 11:37 PM~14235973
> *Man George you popular already, have people worryn about you.
> *


lil folks </span>act. :nono:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

63 IMPALA CANDY APPLE RED WITH WHITE AND RED PIPPING. CLEAN ASS HELL.
JUST TESTING THE WATERS .. CASH MONEY NO TRADES PLEASE. IF INTERESTED PM ME. SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY. THANK YOU


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

What a fucking soap opera. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2009, 06:47 AM~14237169
> *  :h5:
> FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2009, 06:47 AM~14237169
> *FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


slacker


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 18 2009, 10:16 AM~14227870
> *HLC WILL BE DOING ANOTHER CHILL SPOT THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE HOOTERS IN PASADENA. START TIME IS 7PM TILL CLOSE. EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME OUT AND POST UP UR RIDES..CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO.
> GOOFY 832 213 8219
> HOOTERS
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2009, 10:03 AM~14238238
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2009, 10:26 AM~14238431
> *slacker
> *


BUM :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 19 2009, 11:42 AM~14239058
> *BUM :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: chevylo97

:uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2009, 02:23 PM~14240982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Hay hows it going today USO ? It's kinda hot over here but we got a nice breeeeeeez! N E wayz ill talk to u later


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

i need some 13" for a buick regal let me know thanks


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

JUST ANNOUNCED, WE WILL BE HAVING A SPECIAL GUEST AND A REAL GOOD FRIEND OF OURS FROM LRM PHOTOGRAPHING THE PICNIC SO BRING YALLS CARS DRESSED TO IMPRESS.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2009, 09:27 PM~14243940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2009, 09:27 PM~14243940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:yawn:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2009, 10:27 PM~14243940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2009, 04:23 PM~14240982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 19 2009, 12:37 AM~14235973
> *Man George you popular already, have people worryn about you.
> *


Don't know if having this dude worring about you would make you popular :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Maybe if was someone of more importance.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 15 2009, 11:04 PM~14203138
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: nekka lap dances aint free :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 18 2009, 10:16 AM~14227870
> *HLC WILL BE DOING ANOTHER CHILL SPOT THIS SATURDAY NIGHT AT THE HOOTERS IN PASADENA. START TIME IS 7PM TILL CLOSE. EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME OUT AND POST UP UR RIDES..CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO.
> GOOFY 832 213 8219
> HOOTERS
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2009, 02:05 AM~14245936
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: nekka lap dances aint free  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 20 2009, 03:05 AM~14245936
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: nekka lap dances aint free  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


LAP DANCES!!! :cheesy: SOUNDS LIKE WE NEED TO GO TO DESERT DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DEEP TONITE!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jun 20 2009, 07:43 AM~14246407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 SUCIOS I MIGHT TAKE YA UP ON THAT ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I BEEN TO A STRIP CLUB :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

finally made it here in tulsa.. left about 1:30 last night..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 20 2009, 09:21 AM~14246782
> *finally made it here in tulsa.. left about 1:30 last night..
> *


 :0 take plenty of pics tomarrow


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Roll call for hooters tonight.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 20 2009, 09:38 AM~14246872
> *Roll call for hooters tonight.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 20 2009, 09:38 AM~14246872
> *Roll call for hooters tonight.
> *


EMPIRE..WILL BE THERE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 20 2009, 11:21 AM~14246782
> *finally made it here in tulsa.. left about 1:30 last night..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 20 2009, 10:26 AM~14246816
> *:0 take plenty of pics tomarrow
> *


i didnt bring a camera


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 20 2009, 12:47 PM~14247981
> *i didnt bring a camera
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 20 2009, 10:21 AM~14246782
> *finally made it here in tulsa.. left about 1:30 last night..
> *


did yall paint the lincoln?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 19 2009, 05:08 PM~14242408
> * Hay hows it going today USO ? It's kinda hot over here but we got a nice breeeeeeez! N E wayz ill talk to u later
> *


Hot as hell out here!!! Might have to finish up on this body work later on tonight :happysad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 20 2009, 04:30 PM~14248485
> *Hot as hell out here!!! Might have to finish up on this body work later on tonight :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 20 2009, 02:58 PM~14248625
> *:0
> *


you have it made with all that shade!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: JUSTDEEZ



poop :thumbsdown:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2009, 03:23 PM~14240982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean azz hell cuz...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 20 2009, 03:08 PM~14248377
> *did yall paint the lincoln?
> *


yea.. sic repainted it..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 19 2009, 02:23 PM~14240982
> *
> 
> 
> ...


frito with the I :cheesy:


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for showing up at Hooters it was a decent turn out will try it again in about a month maybe have a better turn out the owner said we were welcome back I will post the next one here in about 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 20 2009, 10:55 PM~14250377
> *i love corndogs.....
> 
> 
> ...




:uh:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 20 2009, 07:23 PM~14249519
> *yea.. sic repainted it..
> *


yea seen yall yesterday going down shaver before 225 about 2 am. good luck out there


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

_F A T H E R S D A Y " !_


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jun 21 2009, 08:18 AM~14252227
> * F A T H E R S    D A Y  " !
> *


x2!!! hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 20 2009, 06:07 PM~14248912
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: JUSTDEEZ
> poop  :thumbsdown:
> *


childish


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh for real, I didn't know that.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jun 21 2009, 09:57 AM~14253100
> *Oh for real, I didn't know that.
> *


 :uh: :uh: MR CHUNKS :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2009, 10:22 AM~14227934
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PURO MARIO ALMADA GUEY :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 21 2009, 10:09 AM~14253178
> *PURO MARIO ALMADA GUEY  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


endonde es alli bro looks familiar ??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 21 2009, 10:13 AM~14253208
> *endonde es alli bro  looks familiar ??
> *


EN SAN LUIS COMPA CARRETERA DE SAN LUIS TAMPICO








:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 21 2009, 11:20 AM~14253258
> *EN SAN LUIS COMPA CARRETERA DE SAN LUIS TAMPICO
> 
> 
> ...


been there before...pinches curvas me la pelan


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2009, 11:47 AM~14253047
> *childish
> *



gay.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 21 2009, 10:30 AM~14253327
> *been there before...pinches curvas me la pelan
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :loco:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

road for 2 cars only


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14254709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THAT AT HOMIE hno: hno: hno:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

out side of monterrey between saltillo and monterrey


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 21 2009, 02:40 PM~14254839
> *out side of monterrey between saltillo and monterrey
> *


looks like thr road to cola de cabalo


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i got pics from the cola del caballo there more trees on the road up there let me look for them


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

gto mex :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Jun 21 2009, 01:21 PM~14254709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE REMINDS ME OF ZACATECAS......*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Jun 21 2009, 01:40 PM~14254839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  PURA AMAPOLA PA ALLA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SI :cheesy: 








RUMBO A TU SAN LUIS WAY PASANDO POR MATEHUALA :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PURA COLITA DE BORREGO DETRAS DE LOS CERROS uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2009, 02:03 PM~14255020
> *SI :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


PURO VAGON CHICANO PA AYA 




 :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 21 2009, 02:04 PM~14255029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

dirt road only


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

TAMASOPO SAN LUIS POTOSI


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cautopista mexico - queretaro


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

POS YA QUE ANDAMOS EN MEXICO :biggrin: 
ESTE WEY HAD THE SAME SHOES I HAD ON WHEN I SAW HIM... :twak: BUENO WHEN I SAW THEM :uh: MASSPUTOS!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2009, 02:15 PM~14255089
> *cautopista mexico - queretaro
> 
> 
> ...


TA CHINGON PA LA GAS HOP :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

a quick pic from puerto v :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14255109
> *POS YA QUE ANDAMOS EN MEXICO :biggrin:
> ESTE WEY HAD THE SAME SHOES I HAD ON WHEN I SAW HIM... :twak:  BUENO WHEN I SAW THEM :uh: MASSPUTOS!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i wish i had pics from the auto pista from laredo to monterrey i use to always go tru there going over 90 on my old dually but when the federales got the new chargers i had to slow down before they didnt even botther on going after you but know they do


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14255110
> *TA CHINGON PA LA GAS HOP  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: , ahi nomas van los hijos de papi con sus sportscars, mas putos! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PUENTE DE DIOS CAFETAL SAN LUIS POTOSI


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14255113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSEA PURO VOLKS JETTA AND GOLF PINCHES JOTOS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 21 2009, 02:22 PM~14255122
> *i wish i had pics from the auto pista from laredo to monterrey i use to always go tru there going over 90 on my old dually but when  the federales got the new chargers i had to slow down before they didnt even botther on going after you but know they do
> *


for real, i think they let u step 120km por hora ,ofcourse we go more :biggrin: but u right the federales dnt play these days :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mira street show, le ensenas esta pic atu ruca para que te quiera wuey :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2009, 02:28 PM~14255167
> *mira street show, le ensenas esta pic atu ruca para que te quiera wuey :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


AY WEY BIEN ROMANTICO :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

same water from la cola del caballo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

el tio de dj latin :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 21 2009, 02:31 PM~14255184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

when i was a kid my tia used to tell me que alli salia el hombre pajaro


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2009, 02:31 PM~14255185
> *el tio de dj latin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DJ LATINS FIRST RIDE BEHIND HIM


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 21 2009, 02:38 PM~14255222
> *when i was a kid my tia used to tell me que alli salia el hombre pajaro
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: wheres this at homie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 21 2009, 02:38 PM~14255222
> *when i was a kid my tia used to tell me que alli salia el hombre pajaro
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

puro verde :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2009, 02:46 PM~14255279
> *puro verde :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM SACASTE TODO EL PINCHI PHOTO ALBUM TU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 21 2009, 02:48 PM~14255286
> *DAMM SACASTE TODO EL PINCHI PHOTO ALBUM TU  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


lol, ok,ok back to lowriders


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2009, 02:50 PM~14255300
> *lol, ok,ok back to lowriders
> *


SI :biggrin: 








WRAFFLE STARTS NEXT WEEKEND $ 50 A TICKET 100 TICKETS TO BE SOLD


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 21 2009, 03:53 PM~14255324
> *SI  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how will the raffle be slected? loteria o que...or public drawing at grille n chill?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 21 2009, 04:17 PM~14255809
> *how will the raffle be slected? loteria o que...or public drawing at grille n chill?
> *


PUBLIC DRAWING BUT ALL NUMBERS WILL COME OUT I WANT TO GET EM OUT ONEBY ONE AND LAST NUMBER WINS AND HOPEFULLY I CAN SELL THE TICKETS QUICK SO I CAN DO IT THEN BUT IF NOT I WILL DO IT AT A CARSHOW THAT WAY EVERYBODY CAN SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Hooters had a decent turn out last night, took a few pics but alot of people left before I took the pics.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Whore Jr.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

On the way to Hooters.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^^^^^


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 21 2009, 06:29 PM~14256678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice cutty


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Jun 21 2009, 07:39 PM~14257228
> *:thumbsup: nice cutty
> *


Thanks, just got the hydraulics Thursday.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Vintage air anyone know who installs this I got a 54 ford that needs some AC BAD!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 21 2009, 08:29 PM~14256678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jun 21 2009, 09:50 PM~14257368
> *Vintage air anyone know who installs this I got a 54 ford that needs some AC BAD!
> *



yea custom car cool at north post oak and hempstead


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 21 2009, 12:09 PM~14253178
> *PURO MARIO ALMADA GUEY  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


Nombre guey, i was coming back from el valluco going through the checkpoint on 77 and there was a paisa in a flannel on the side being guarded. puro pinche mafioso estilo peep'chow. LOL


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 21 2009, 10:20 AM~14253258
> *EN SAN LUIS COMPA CARRETERA DE SAN LUIS TAMPICO
> 
> 
> ...


orale i wish i had pics from rioverde pero la unica ves que e ido en 20 anos mela pase bien pedo. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 21 2009, 08:29 PM~14256678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 15 2009, 01:29 PM~14194724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Very Nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el cholito dummy at the dickies factory store was all open for street'chow.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Jun 21 2009, 08:55 PM~14258020
> * Very Nice
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2009, 08:49 PM~14257963
> *
> *



Dont forget party Saturday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 21 2009, 11:23 PM~14258286
> *Dont forget party Saturday.
> *


damn i already forgot what it is for. give me a call manana to remind me. lol

and don't forget july 4th at Latin Auto Sales in La Porte. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483711

*Layitlow Rule #2,081 Sec. 32

"DO NOT TAKE A SHIT WITH THE DOOR UNLOCKED OR AROUND SLIM"*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 21 2009, 08:44 PM~14257918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pinchi viejillo is typical at your age wy get a fucking palm pallet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 22 2009, 12:18 AM~14258880
> *
> pinchi viejillo is typical at your age wy get a fucking palm pallet
> *


i got a samsung touch screen con internet, cable tv y gps. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone got pics of the tulsa hop?


----------



## youwith10 (Jun 22, 2009)

www.goodsecense.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youwith10_@Jun 22 2009, 12:28 AM~14258989
> *www.goodsecense.com
> *


anybody ever click on this douches links? what is that crap?

http://www.alltopshoes.com/product/info/465.html


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2009, 10:21 PM~14258918
> *i got a samsung touch screen con internet, cable tv y gps.  :biggrin:
> *


calmate pinche im up to date with the tech  well put it to use cabron :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 22 2009, 12:31 AM~14259015
> *calmate pinche im up to date with the tech   well put it to use cabron  :twak:  :twak:
> *


don't have time to get on the net while i'm at the office, but ok. time to go mimis. just came back from harlingen and was high on caffeine to keep me awake on the road back. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## youwith10 (Jun 22, 2009)

www.my spare time .com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youwith10_@Jun 22 2009, 12:40 AM~14259095
> *www.my spare time .com
> *


you have any links of your old lady's pussy spread?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

62 impala ss project for 800

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1233218048.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

monday.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2009, 08:03 AM~14260311
> *monday.... :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

when is the armidilo flea market show?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 22 2009, 08:31 AM~14260601
> *
> *


i know...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 22 2009, 07:03 AM~14260311
> *monday.... :thumbsdown:
> *


didnt notice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So what happened to all the houston hoppers no one showed up
In tulsa cept hood hopper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So what happened to all the houston hoppers no one showed up
In tulsa cept hood hopper


----------



## cartucho (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2009, 09:59 AM~14261614
> *So what happened to all the houston hoppers no one showed up
> In tulsa cept hood hopper
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

wuz up brown!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 22 2009, 10:26 AM~14261853
> *wuz up brown!!!
> *


 E QUI NOMAS MIRando si pusieron fotos de hop de tulsa


----------



## cartucho (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 22 2009, 10:44 AM~14261988
> *E  QUI NOMAS  MIRando  si  pusieron fotos de hop  de tulsa
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2009, 11:00 AM~14261619
> *So what happened to all the houston hoppers no one showed up
> In tulsa cept hood hopper
> *


 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 22 2009, 01:47 AM~14259968
> *62 impala ss project for 800
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1233218048.html
> *


No fuckin title :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

anybody goin to denver??? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 22 2009, 12:43 PM~14262965
> *anybody goin to denver??? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 22 2009, 12:31 PM~14262855
> *No  fuckin title :angry:
> *


Not hard to get


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ITS GOIN DOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jun 22 2009, 03:44 PM~14263435
> *:biggrin:  :dunno:
> *


i'll take that as a no


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jun 22 2009, 07:41 AM~14260649
> *when is the armidilo flea market show?
> *


its on the 5th, dnt know why , theres 3 shows going that day : txmade car show, ernest tint shop car show, and wego in san anto :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

A nice woman......who loves to have fun....a woman who is real and honest. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh: :werd:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 22 2009, 05:34 PM~14265669
> *A nice woman......who loves to have fun....a woman who is real and honest.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :uh:  :werd:
> *


  what u smoking wuey?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man....wata weekend.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 22 2009, 05:46 PM~14265815
> * what u smoking wuey?
> *


preguntale al firme lows eso :0 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 22 2009, 03:12 PM~14264122
> *Not hard to get
> *


 :0 damn it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Sic


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

its offical :biggrin: 











i'll post other pics later


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2009, 10:20 PM~14267420
> *its offical :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2009, 08:15 PM~14267372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :ugh: sleeping beauty....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2009, 08:15 PM~14267372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jun 22 2009, 08:19 PM~14267414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anytime..  :biggrin: 

i see yya rollin..
matchin car and bike.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 22 2009, 04:02 PM~14264628
> *i'll take that as a no
> *



Picked it up from the painter today


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2009, 10:23 PM~14267464
> *:uh: :ugh: sleeping beauty....
> *


looks like you couldn't hang.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2009, 09:20 PM~14267420
> *its offical :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2009, 08:23 PM~14267464
> *:uh: :ugh: sleeping beauty....
> *


i got the better pics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 i think ragylaky got t-bagged by the sounds of it. :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 22 2009, 08:30 PM~14267552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manute bol lookin ass *****....lol...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2009, 09:36 PM~14267622
> *:uh: or maybe we were ona 9 hour road trip and ain't feel like being awake on the way back....:uh:
> Manute bol lookin ass *****....lol...
> *


maybe thats how comfy you are riding bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2009, 10:36 PM~14267622
> *:uh: or maybe we were ona 9 hour road trip and ain't feel like being awake on the way back....:uh:
> 
> *


please refer to the "cannot hang comment"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 words...pillow bitter


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 22 2009, 08:35 PM~14267608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey....ain't u gota car to be gathering some change to go pick up...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2009, 09:41 PM~14267688
> *:uh:
> Hey....ain't u gota car to be gathering some change to go pick up...
> *


waiting on lone, to gimme a loan :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2009, 10:41 PM~14267688
> *:uh:
> Hey....ain't u gota car to be gathering some change to go pick up...
> *












LOL 

who got that ass mija. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2009, 09:44 PM~14267717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


deeezzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 22 2009, 08:44 PM~14267730
> *deeezzz  nuttzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!
> *


Got em for me....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2009, 10:49 PM~14267779
> *Got em for me....
> *


actually he claimed he got that ass. that would be like big pun laying some pipe on peewee herman.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> :0 :0 pobre compa he better get ready for TYRONE lol
> ta bonito Rio verde LA media luna :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: been there when i was 4 year's old. :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2009, 08:50 PM~14267798
> *actually he claimed he got that ass.  that would be like big pun laying some pipe on peewee herman.
> *


Or maybe u da only one worried about mens asses.....mee mees time for u don cheto...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2009, 10:41 PM~14259102
> *you have any links of your old lady's pussy spread?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> > :0 :0 pobre compa he better get ready for TYRONE lol
> > ta bonito Rio verde LA media luna :cheesy:
> > :yes: :yes: :yes: been there when i was 4 year's old. :happysad:
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14267821
> *Or maybe u da only one worried about mens asses.....mee mees time for u don cheto...
> *


just your ass mija. your tio wouldn't approve of you being a traveling hooker. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 22 2009, 10:54 PM~14267837
> *THATS WASS UP WAS THERE IN 2005 IT HAS CHANGED A LOT
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Paisas, please learn how to use the internet. I'm not a Diplomat for your mojo asses. :buttkick:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 22 2009, 08:54 PM~14267837
> *THATS WASS UP WAS THERE IN 2005 IT HAS CHANGED A LOT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2009, 08:57 PM~14267877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: 








U MEMBER WEY THOSE WERE THE DAYS HA? PINCHI OLD FART :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 22 2009, 11:12 PM~14268063
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2009, 09:17 PM~14268114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad: :angel:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

UriYRkcYHik&eurl
:roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 22 2009, 09:36 PM~14268334
> *UriYRkcYHik&eurl
> :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 22 2009, 10:36 PM~14268334
> *UriYRkcYHik&eurl
> :roflmao:
> *


that was me in my ROTC days


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 22 2009, 09:38 PM~14268351
> *:rofl:
> *


What's up my USO how you doing?You still train n Big Uce TTT


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 22 2009, 11:13 PM~14269353
> *What's up my USO how you doing?You still train n Big Uce TTT
> *


you know it homie! Been stayin' hella busy


----------



## lindause (Jun 23, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what did hood hopper do in tulsa? any pics of the new paint job?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

saw an ls mc the other day scratching its front bumper on the feeder of 45  
to bad it had an ugly paint job (white with blue and gold designs)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2009, 01:37 AM~14269889
> *saw an ls mc the other day scratching its front bumper on the feeder of 45
> to bad it had an ugly paint job (white with blue and gold designs)
> *


sounds familiar  


but i aint no snitch.. so i aint saying names.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2009, 03:28 AM~14270081
> *sounds familiar
> but i aint no snitch..  so i aint saying names.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

tuesday... 

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2009, 12:32 AM~14269858
> *what did hood hopper do in tulsa? any pics of the new paint job?
> *


should have went for yourself.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 23 2009, 07:22 AM~14270763
> *tuesday...
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


2 for tuesday!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2009, 08:39 AM~14271154
> *2 for tuesday!!
> *


oh yea huh.... :cheesy: 

but i perfer thirsty thursdays. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 23 2009, 07:44 AM~14271177
> *oh yea huh.... :cheesy:
> 
> but i perfer thirsty thursdays. :biggrin:
> *


u can have that any day with me..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

here are some pics from the trip to Tulsa

Individuals ready to roll out



















Chad having some fun with the glasshouse 











When we got to the Individuals lunch/meeting


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

at the hotel



















at the picnic



























lowrider mag taking pics of the individuals cars










on the way back had to change a bad tire on 1 of the trailers


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i'll upload some more later :uh:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Firme rides. :h5: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

photographer didnt even know what he was looking at when looking at that lincoln. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2009, 09:59 AM~14272238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


" say man.....u know this a 06 right" walt.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 09:37 AM~14271604
> *u can have that any day with me..
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2009, 10:59 AM~14272238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and last of all driving my car back from 1960 at 70mph with out missing a lick


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 08:37 AM~14271604
> *u can have that any day with me..
> *


What up SIC :wave: Didnt see you in tulsa . We got there about in hour after the hop was over  So we just turned back out


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2009, 08:30 AM~14270798
> *should have went for yourself.
> *


  owned


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

cool pics fredo!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Jun 23 2009, 11:21 AM~14272938
> *What up SIC  :wave: Didnt see you in tulsa . We got there about in hour after  the hop was over    So we just turned back out
> *


wats up.. i was there.. i watched the whole hop.. but afterwards i was in the shade under a tree.. lol


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2009, 11:59 AM~14272238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one from pitbulls


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jun 23 2009, 12:50 PM~14273234
> *is that the one from pitbulls
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14187732


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jun 23 2009, 11:50 AM~14273234
> *is that the one from pitbulls
> *


Yes sir.....06 lincoln....hotter than fish grease....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 23 2009, 12:44 PM~14273179
> *cool pics fredo!
> *


groupie


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 23 2009, 01:59 PM~14273321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: yes it is


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2009, 12:00 PM~14273329
> *Yes sir.....06 lincoln....hotter than fish grease....
> *


 :0with switches but those have da aluminum cross member frame swap? Dat bitch is clean


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 23 2009, 03:04 PM~14275079
> *:0with switches but those have da aluminum  cross member  frame swap? Dat bitch is clean
> *


....full frame swap custom made errrrrthanngggg.........


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2009, 05:07 PM~14275114
> *....full frame swap custom made errrrrthanngggg.........
> *


its a little dirty but still clean


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

clean mofo!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2009, 12:32 AM~14269858
> *what did hood hopper do in tulsa? any pics of the new paint job?
> *


PAINT LOOKS GOOD  , BUT LOOKS LIKE IT CHIPD OUT IN TULSA,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2009, 05:56 PM~14276170
> *PAINT LOOKS GOOD  , BUT LOOKS LIKE IT CHIPD OUT IN TULSA,
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2009, 05:30 PM~14276511
> *:0
> *


is ur car ready fat boy :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2009, 06:33 PM~14276528
> *is ur car ready fat boy :uh:
> *


sho is


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2009, 04:56 PM~14276170
> *PAINT LOOKS GOOD  , BUT LOOKS LIKE IT CHIPD OUT IN TULSA,
> *


yea. we chipped out at about 60''
somehow one of the front hoses got loose.. even tho we never touch the hoses.. all we did was change motors, so go figure..

and i think a check valve went bad also


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Jun 23 2009, 07:05 PM~14276283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GOOD TIME


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2009, 06:22 PM~14276909
> *yea. we chipped out at about 60''
> somehow one of the front hoses got loose.. even tho we never touch the hoses.. all we did was change motors, so go figure..
> 
> ...


that would be messd up then a mofo if those hoses gotn loose by them selves


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2009, 09:05 PM~14277346
> *that would be messd up then a mofo if those hoses gotn loose by them selves
> *


Win..lose..or draw..

You went....was enough for me. Texas is in the building!


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jun 23 2009, 05:33 PM~14275380
> *its a little dirty but still clean
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2009, 08:29 PM~14276978
> *DAMN GOOD TIME
> *


was this the cleanest looking car out there again?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Jun 23 2009, 07:11 PM~14277423
> *Win..lose..or draw..
> 
> You went....was enough for me. Texas is in the building!
> ...


DAMN , AN ANT TOOK THAT PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

WTB: 80s 2 door caprice LANDAU TRIM. PM me if ya have a set


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 23 2009, 07:05 PM~14277346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck finding that


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 23 2009, 12:59 PM~14273321
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14187732
> *


NICE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2009, 07:14 PM~14277463
> *was this the cleanest looking car out there again?
> 
> 
> ...


Way too many clean cars in 1 spot to narrow it down......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2009, 09:35 PM~14277735
> *Way too many clean cars in 1 spot to narrow it down......
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2009, 07:30 PM~14277664
> *they did. we tested hopped it at the shop.. hit anywhere from 90- 100
> 
> get to tulsa and chips out.. all we did was change motors and charge batts at hotel..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I BELIVE THAT, dnt tell me he took his 8 battery charger contraction roller holder :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2009, 07:42 PM~14277789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I BELIVE THAT,  dnt tell me he took his 8 battery charger contraction roller holder :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah he took it..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

transformers 2 aight. dont see what the big fuss is about though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2009, 08:14 PM~14277463
> *was this the cleanest looking car out there again?
> 
> 
> ...


like the car in the mural


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2009, 08:43 PM~14278511
> *transformers 2 aight.  dont see what the big fuss is about though.
> *


im about to go watch it right now..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 23 2009, 09:50 PM~14278593
> *im about to go watch it right now..
> *


bootleg i scored was good quality.  hate those cheap ass ones where you can see people getting up and shit.


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 23 2009, 08:17 PM~14277515
> *WTB: 80s 2 door caprice LANDAU TRIM. PM me if ya have a set
> *


80-85 doors or 86-87 doors? have a complete 80-85 set minus header panel pieces and driver side fender. make offer...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2009, 09:43 PM~14278511
> *transformers 2 aight.  dont see what the big fuss is about though.
> *


fixing to go see it at 3am......bootleg? the only one i seen out there...is ghetto


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Jun 23 2009, 09:25 PM~14279028
> *80-85 doors or 86-87 doors? have a complete 80-85 set minus header panel pieces and driver side fender. make offer...
> *


PM Sent


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2009, 08:05 PM~14277346
> *that would be messd up then a mofo if those hoses gotn loose by them selves
> *


s


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2009, 08:05 PM~14277346
> *that would be messd up then a mofo if those hoses gotn loose by them selves
> *




cualquiera tiene una mala tarde , el problema fue una check valv , como quiera estubimos ahi.

sin tanto comadrear y pelear con gente para luego ni dar la cara ok

nosotros no hablamos ahi estubimos ok'.




como sea el que quiera ver de nuevo al hood hopper en accion con sus 100 plus de 4 licks y sin quedarse pagadonos .

nos vemos en san antonio o el picnic de latin custom .

SOLO PUEDO DECIR LA PROXIMA VEZ NO TENDRAN TANTA SUERTE


Y ESTE QUIE ESTE AHI ESTAREMOS NO LE TEMEMOS A NADIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jun 23 2009, 11:03 PM~14279552
> *fixing to go see it at 3am......bootleg? the only one i seen out there...is ghetto
> *


guess my connections are better then your connections..  mr purple daquiri drinking ass *****.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2009, 11:08 PM~14280301
> *guess my connections are better then your connections..      mr purple daquiri drinking ass *****.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 24 2009, 12:27 AM~14280464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


you bake cakes, and you laughing? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

hump day! :biggrin:

:cheesy:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 01:57 AM~14280851
> *you bake cakes, and you laughing?    :uh:
> *


alright diy wit your home made cupholder center console havin ass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 23 2009, 11:08 PM~14280301
> *guess my connections are better then your connections..      mr purple daquiri drinking ass *****.
> *


Seen ur finished product.......looks real nice....not worth a year wait but still nice.....


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2009, 06:28 AM~14281418
> *hump day! :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



Lucky you, us married kind get to hump daily!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jun 24 2009, 09:13 AM~14281914
> *Lucky you, us married kind get to hump daily!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


then i must be married too. :ugh: LOL!!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2009, 06:28 AM~14281418
> *hump day! :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


ill b ova later..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 24 2009, 07:28 AM~14281418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 713lowriderboy gonna be broken hearted now.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*street'chow at la playa.*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 10:16 AM~14282417
> *ill b ova later..
> *


 :roflmao: 

im good. thanks for the offer tho....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 10:51 AM~14282710
> * :0    713lowriderboy gonna be broken hearted now.
> *


:ugh: STFU! LOL!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 24 2009, 06:28 AM~14281418
> *hump day! :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 09:16 AM~14282417
> *ill b ova later..
> *


 Take pics. So you can share with the topic. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i just hope its Mikey Yu approved. hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 01:56 PM~14283914
> *i just hope its Mikey Yu approved.  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone know how to wire one of these up? :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

GET UR GRILL & CHILL SHIRT'S WHILE THEY LAST AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS WE ALSO HAVE ROLL'N VIDEO'S & THA NEW #13 THIER GOING FAST !!! SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS 108 CAMPBELL ..... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 01:01 PM~14284502
> *GET UR GRILL & CHILL SHIRT'S WHILE THEY LAST AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS WE ALSO HAVE ROLL'N VIDEO'S & THA NEW #13 THIER GOING FAST !!!    SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS 108 CAMPBELL .....                    :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


how much for a burned rollin? would it be like bootleg prices 5 bucks??


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 24 2009, 01:02 PM~14284516
> *how much for a burned rollin? would it be like bootleg prices 5 bucks??
> *


typical ***** response


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

I went to back up my man in my role as "cheerleader" for Tonio Torres AKA Torres Empire in Tulsa, best place to get a tan and a heat stroke that's for sure . :biggrin: 

I had a great time watching the cars hop and will go back next year!!! A lil bit of everything happened including what didn't happen (for Southside and AT1). Important thing is they went to represent TX which says alot more than those others who talked and talked (and still talking shit) did. 

Papi, just wasn't the right time to take the world by surprise, gotta get them when they least expect it. The win is that much sweeter when you get to see the looks on their faces anyway.  

Much luv to all that went in our group! Glad I made it out 

AT1 Hina and #1 fan
JoAnn
xoxoxo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 01:11 PM~14284598
> *typical ***** response
> *


 :biggrin: how bout u sell me the one thats been opened.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 24 2009, 03:01 PM~14284502
> *GET UR GRILL & CHILL SHIRT'S WHILE THEY LAST AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS WE ALSO HAVE ROLL'N VIDEO'S & THA NEW #13 THIER GOING FAST !!!    SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS 108 CAMPBELL .....                    :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


LastMinuteCustoms


We will be coming out with a second t-shirt design this next week. Some girl shirts are in the works as well. I'll post pics as soon as I can.

***Still have some of the original ones left but are going fast.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jun 24 2009, 01:16 PM~14284650
> *I went to back up my man in my role as "cheerleader" for Tonio Torres AKA Torres Empire in Tulsa, best place to get a tan and a heat stroke that's for sure .  :biggrin:
> 
> I had a great time watching the cars hop and will go back next year!!! A lil bit of everything happened including what didn't happen (for Southside and AT1). Important thing is they went to represent TX which says alot more than those others who talked and talked (and still talking shit) did.
> ...


:uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 12:03 PM~14283971
> *anyone know how to wire one of these up?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Grownd n power :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 24 2009, 03:25 PM~14285304
> *Grownd n power :biggrin:
> *


is it self grounding? cause that bitch only has 1 wire. :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 12:56 PM~14283914
> *i just hope its Mikey Yu approved.  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


i like


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 11:56 AM~14283914
> *i just hope its Mikey Yu approved.  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2009, 03:45 PM~14285504
> *:uh:
> *


now gotta find a job so i can get $ for paint. :angry:


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 04:55 PM~14285627
> *now gotta find a job  so i can get $ for paint.  :angry:
> *


McDonalds :dunno:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 02:40 PM~14285450
> *is it self grounding? cause that bitch only has 1 wire.    :dunno:
> *


yeah it grown on da body


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

104° today. wtf. thats like africa hot. that whole polar ice caps melting is some bullshit. cause its still hot was fuck.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 12:56 PM~14283914
> *i just hope its Mikey Yu approved.  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R+Jun 24 2009, 04:51 PM~14286160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2009, 02:45 PM~14285504
> *:uh:
> *


He just don't know....5/8 lmao!!!


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

the compressor on my bonneville started to fail on my yesterday today the air only blows hot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 05:21 PM~14286449
> *the compressor on my bonneville started to fail on my yesterday today the air only blows hot
> *


just put this bitch in your passanger seat!  prolly catch a cold. namsayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 04:21 PM~14286449
> *the compressor on my bonneville started to fail on my yesterday today the air only blows hot
> *


How deep r ur pockets??? I do ac work...


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 06:31 PM~14286570
> *How deep r ur pockets??? I do ac work...
> *


its going to be taking care of tommarrow at interstate collision off of 59N
300 and change is the estimate


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 05:31 PM~14286570
> *How deep r ur pockets??? I do ac work...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 23 2009, 10:31 PM~14279930
> *cualquiera tiene una mala tarde  , el problema fue una check valv  , como quiera estubimos ahi.
> 
> sin tanto comadrear y pelear con gente para luego ni dar la cara ok
> ...


wow, mira mira, estas orgulloso de tu carro,? oh espera, es un lincoln , carro largo porsupuesto, por qhe no hacen un cutlass o montecarlo de los 80s con poco espacio de cajuela que pege 80 pulgadas??, o alomejor yo tengo que buscarme una lancha de esas , pero no hay problema . ES TODO POR EL JUEGO


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey i have 2 pumps without motor and one bladder pump witout motor 4 sale or trade 4 cutlass parts pm me or call 832 396 4062


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 06:31 PM~14286570
> *How deep r ur pockets??? I do ac work...
> *


I would have died of heat stroke waiting for you to come fix mine.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2009, 05:27 PM~14287038
> *:uh:
> *


Sure is hot hu??? Especially when ur car ain't got ac hu......lol


When u ready so we can get da ls blowing frosties out da ac vents!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 24 2009, 06:06 PM~14287419
> *I would have died of heat stroke waiting for you to come fix mine.
> *


Ur still alive right??? Lol.....but u have a drop top...just drop top and cool off...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 08:09 PM~14287459
> *Ur still alive right??? Lol.....but u have a drop top...just drop top and cool off...
> *


Yea I'm still alive because I took it to another mechanic and now I drive around top down a/c blowing.


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 08:09 PM~14287459
> *Ur still alive right??? Lol.....but u have a drop top...just drop top and cool off...
> *


 :0 drop top pictures?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 24 2009, 06:11 PM~14287477
> *Yea I'm still alive because I took it to another mechanic and now I drive around top down a/c blowing.
> *


Prolly took it to da white man hu........:|


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 06:09 PM~14287459
> *Ur still alive right??? Lol.....but u have a drop top...just drop top and cool off...
> *


That dont work, all it does is expose you to the sun even more :angry:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 24 2009, 05:28 PM~14287044
> *wow, mira mira, estas orgulloso de tu carro,? oh espera, es un lincoln , carro largo porsupuesto, por qhe no hacen un cutlass o montecarlo de los 80s con poco espacio de cajuela que pege 80 pulgadas??, o alomejor yo tengo que buscarme una lancha de esas , pero no hay problema . ES TODO POR EL JUEGO
> *


YA COMENSAMOS CON LAS ESCUSAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R+Jun 24 2009, 08:11 PM~14287484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No took it to the Mexicans down the street from our old shop, right next door to torres empire shop. 
:ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 08:15 PM~14287519
> *That dont work, all it does is expose you to the sun even more :angry:
> *


As long as your moving it good but being stuck in traffic with the top down leads to sun burns for us Whiteys.


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 24 2009, 08:17 PM~14287546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice caddy what pump set up you working with?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 24 2009, 06:19 PM~14287557
> *As long as your moving it good but being stuck in traffic with the top down leads to sun burns for us Whiteys.
> *


:burn:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 08:21 PM~14287570
> * nice caddy what pump set up you working with?
> *


uncut and staying that way.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 24 2009, 06:17 PM~14287546
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: oh my bad.....na I was just super bus wit side jobs at da time and u live way in suckass southside .....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 24 2009, 06:27 PM~14287636
> *uncut and staying that way.
> *


:uh: :ugh: :|


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: S.A.L.A.Z.A.R, chevylo97, dirtywayz

sup with the caddy?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 08:28 PM~14287649
> *:ugh: oh my bad.....na I was just super bus wit side jobs at da time and u live way in suckass southside .....
> *


We all can't live in Spring. Even my neighborhood is not as white as the one you live in.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 04:31 PM~14286570
> *How deep r ur pockets??? I do ac work...
> *


 :scrutinize: 

U better get off my hustle!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 06:36 PM~14287722
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> U better get off my hustle!!
> *


If I was to get a vintage air kit you could install it?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 08:34 PM~14287696
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: S.A.L.A.Z.A.R, chevylo97, dirtywayz
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 08:37 PM~14287727
> *If I was to get a vintage air kit you could install it?
> *



he can't even change his brakes


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2009, 10:11 AM~14282927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn bro u always come up with some funny shit. eres cabron carnal . :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 06:37 PM~14287728
> *:uh:
> *


Well if I decide get that one thang I would need a car to put it on :dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 06:38 PM~14287734
> *he can't even change his brakes
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 06:34 PM~14287696
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: S.A.L.A.Z.A.R, chevylo97, dirtywayz
> 
> ...


what caddy ? dont know what you talking about?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 06:40 PM~14287752
> *what caddy ? dont know what you talking about?
> *


 :around:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 08:38 PM~14287740
> *Well if I decide get that one thang I would need a car to put it on :dunno:
> *



better jump on it, price is too good at this time. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 06:38 PM~14287734
> *he can't even change his brakes
> *


Bitch please so are you the kettle or the pot
im just tooo busy and your just too unmotivated.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 06:36 PM~14287722
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> U better get off my hustle!!
> *


Shit...I gota find somehow to pay da white friend of urs off........u know how high his bills are.....:0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 24 2009, 06:35 PM~14287711
> *We all can't live in Spring. Even my neighborhood is not as white as the one you live in.
> *


Yo bad....I sleep safe n sound.....leave doors unlocked and keys in ignition in my cars.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jun 24 2009, 08:44 PM~14287800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you get what you pay for homie :biggrin: 

but your top and the roof look good


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 24 2009, 06:28 PM~14287044
> *wow, mira mira, estas orgulloso de tu carro,? oh espera, es un lincoln , carro largo porsupuesto, por qhe no hacen un cutlass o montecarlo de los 80s con poco espacio de cajuela que pege 80 pulgadas??, o alomejor yo tengo que buscarme una lancha de esas , pero no hay problema . ES TODO POR EL JUEGO
> *




no depende del carro , reconosco que el linconln tiene sus ventajas pero desde ahi se empieza a pensar cuando quieres pegar alto y queres estar arriva de los demas.


pero no tienes que buscarte una lancha , el problema de tu carro es que tu no le sabes sacar la ventaja ok.

tu carro puede pegar igual o mas que el hood hopper con una buena suspension y buena presion en las pompas , puedes hacerlo volar.


quieres verlo traemelo y veras lo que en realidad tu carro deberia de hacer .

saludos y a tus ordenes


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Row call for Chili ans Grill

1.me :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 06:47 PM~14287830
> *what did i just tell you?
> you get what you pay for homie :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thnks pat.....but.....umm...u wana donate to da ragalac pay brian off fund??? :/


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 06:47 PM~14287830
> *what did i just tell you?:
> 
> *


 that your gay


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 08:47 PM~14287826
> *Yo bad....I sleep safe n sound.....leave doors unlocked and keys in ignition in my cars.....
> *


where you live :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 06:58 PM~14287931
> *where you live :scrutinize:
> *


Around da corner from ur primo deando......


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 09:03 PM~14287963
> *Around da corner from ur primo deando......
> *


let me see the lac :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R+Jun 24 2009, 07:11 PM~14287484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he only works on mini-trucks.. and even if he didn't.. he'd still have to ask wifeys permission first.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 08:09 PM~14288012
> *let me see the lac :cheesy:
> *


mayne. dont hold your breath. he taking longer then me to finish that shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 07:09 PM~14288012
> *let me see the lac :cheesy:
> *


Wat lac? :|


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 07:09 PM~14288014
> *he only works on mini-trucks..  and even if he didn't..  he'd still have to ask wifeys permission first.
> *


 typical hater


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 08:11 PM~14288049
> *typical hater
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 24 2009, 08:51 PM~14287860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 
:roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 07:11 PM~14288045
> *Wat lac? :|
> *


 i got  pics :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 09:12 PM~14288061
> *i got  pics  :biggrin:
> *



no you don't, quit actin like you 'in the know' ass ***** :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 06:15 PM~14287519
> *That dont work, all it does is expose you to the sun even more :angry:
> *


to hell with dropping the top during the day


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 07:12 PM~14288059
> *mayne i'm a po'folk.  i jus go over there to donate some motivational assistance :biggrin:
> :0
> :roflmao:
> *


 bitch what you laughing at at least my wife acknowledges me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2009, 08:17 PM~14288098
> *to hell with dropping the top during the day
> *


bawla talk


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 07:13 PM~14288076
> *no you don't, quit actin like you 'in the know' ass ***** :uh:
> *


got pics of your wife too :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 08:18 PM~14288111
> *bitch what you laughing at at least my wife acknowledges me
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 09:18 PM~14288111
> *bitch what you laughing at at least my wife acknowledges me
> *


does it matter if she acknowledges me........

i already told you, i didn't pay for whats in my driveway :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 09:18 PM~14288111
> *bitch what you laughing at at least my wife acknowledges me
> *


 :0 ...


































































































:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 09:19 PM~14288125
> *got pics of your wife too :biggrin:
> *



otra vez con el 'weaksauce' :thumbsdown: 

ihaveakeycusigotoyourhousewhenyouaren'ttherecusihaveakeyandisneakincusyoudon'tknowihaveakey puto.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 24 2009, 06:15 PM~14287524
> *YA COMENSAMOS    CON LAS ESCUSAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 09:19 PM~14288130
> *does it matter if she acknowledges me........
> 
> i already told you, i didn't pay for whats in my driveway :biggrin:
> *


what ya got parked in the driveway


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 09:21 PM~14288149
> *otra vez con el 'weaksauce' :thumbsdown:
> 
> ihaveakeycusigotoyourhousewhenyouaren'ttherecusihaveakeyandisneakincusyoudon'tknowihaveakey puto.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 09:19 PM~14288130
> *does it matter if she acknowledges me........
> 
> i already told you, i didn't pay for whats in my driveway :biggrin:
> *



and she does things for me you only see in the movies


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 24 2009, 07:21 PM~14288149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was a loan


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jun 24 2009, 08:19 PM~14288125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 07:22 PM~14288164
> *and she does things for me you only see in the movies
> *


no i've seen the pics :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 24 2009, 03:07 PM~14285120
> *no
> *


NO WHAT?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 08:24 PM~14288189
> *NO WHAT?
> *


uh oh :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

PASAMUTHAFUCKINDENA TEXAS in the house. hno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jun 24 2009, 09:24 PM~14288183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone didn't like my burning ******* flag avatar. 


> *Message Forwarded From 65ragrider
> 
> you p of shit have some respect for my flag  you fucken hater i will c you soon.*


 hno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 07:30 PM~14288238
> *someone didn't like my burning ******* flag avatar.
> hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 24 2009, 08:30 PM~14288241
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i replied


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 09:30 PM~14288238
> *someone didn't like my burning ******* flag avatar.
> hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 09:31 PM~14288256
> *i replied
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 07:22 PM~14288154
> *what ya got parked in the driveway
> *


my dick :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2009, 03:41 PM~14285462
> *i like
> *



X2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 08:26 PM~14288208
> *PASAMUTHAFUCKINDENA TEXAS in the house.      hno:
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 08:46 PM~14288396
> *YES SIR!
> *


thought i smelled refinery funk :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 08:49 PM~14288421
> *thought i smelled refinery funk    :uh:
> *


THATS PROBABLY UR UPPER LIP HOMEBOY. YOU BRINGIN THE 8 TO THE PICNIC?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 08:52 PM~14288464
> *THATS PROBABLY UR UPPER LIP HOMEBOY. YOU BRINGIN THE 8 TO THE PICNIC?
> *


naw. needs paint. no more half ass'n.. namsayin'


oh, and no.. my upper lip smells like hot wings and coronas.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 08:53 PM~14288473
> *naw. needs paint.  no more half ass'n.. namsayin'
> *


COOL. SEEN IT A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO. SET-UP WASN'T IN YET BUT THE CONCEPT LOOKED CLEAN AND SIMPLE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 07:52 PM~14288464
> *THATS PROBABLY UR UPPER LIP HOMEBOY. YOU BRINGIN THE 8 TO THE PICNIC?
> *


him brining the 8 anywhere is the funniest shit ive heard all day


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 07:53 PM~14288473
> *naw. needs paint.  no more half ass'n.. namsayin'
> oh, and no.. my upper lip smells like hot wings and coronas.
> *


what you do.. 
find that missing bone in there


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 09:52 PM~14288464
> *THATS PROBABLY UR UPPER LIP HOMEBOY. YOU BRINGIN THE 8 TO THE PICNIC?
> *


what picnic :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2009, 08:56 PM~14288512
> *him brining the 8 anywhere is the funniest shit ive heard all day
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 24 2009, 08:56 PM~14288512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. i'll do that


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 09:56 PM~14288523
> *what picnic :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 08:53 PM~14288473
> *naw. needs paint.  no more half ass'n.. namsayin'
> oh, and no.. my upper lip smells like hot wings and coronas.
> *


*****....................IT AINT TUESDAY ANYMORE. THAT SMELL SHOULD BE LONG GONE BY NOW. :wow:  :barf:


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2009, 09:57 PM~14288541
> *:uh:
> *


no picnic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 08:58 PM~14288547
> ******....................IT AINT TUESDAY ANYMORE. THAT SMELL SHOULD BE LONG GONE BY NOW. :wow:    :barf:
> *


it is what it is namsayin'


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 09:58 PM~14288555
> *no picnic
> *


really? have you been hiding under a rock?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 08:56 PM~14288523
> *what picnic :cheesy:
> *


I DON'T KNOW YOU HOMEBOY BUT YOU BEEN ASKIN A WHOLE LOT OF QUESTIONS AROUND HERE. YOU AINT FROM THESE PARTS IS YA BOY? :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2009, 09:59 PM~14288566
> *really? have you been hiding under a rock?
> *


shit i got my internet connected on monday


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 10:01 PM~14288588
> *shit i got my internet connected on monday
> *


you dont need internet, what you drive by the way


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 07:12 PM~14288061
> *i got  pics  :biggrin:
> *


Pics of da pics or da pics ain't happen....:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 10:01 PM~14288602
> *Pics of da pics or da pics ain't happen....:0
> *



yea thats why he's full of shit (and donuts).


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 07:56 PM~14288523
> *what picnic :cheesy:
> *


my meat on yo grill


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2009, 10:01 PM~14288600
> *you dont need internet, what you drive by the way
> *


02 bonneville


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2009, 09:00 PM~14288582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14288668
> *my meat on yo grill
> *



ha


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 24 2009, 09:07 PM~14288677
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOW WAS S.P. ?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2009, 09:07 PM~14288668
> *my meat on yo grill
> *


YOU AINT WORTH A FUCK. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14288668
> *my meat on yo grill
> *


NNAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 08:04 PM~14288634
> *yea thats why he's full of shit (and donuts).
> *


 oh u forgot coney island hotdogs....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2009, 10:07 PM~14288668
> *my meat on yo grill
> *


:rofl:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 24 2009, 09:10 PM~14288711
> *NNAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW
> *


I'M TELLIN YOU, YOU ASKIN TOO MANY QUESTIONS. :no:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 09:19 PM~14288130
> *does it matter if she acknowledges me........
> 
> i already told you, i didn't pay for whats in my driveway :biggrin:
> *


only my shoes :biggrin:


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14288580
> *I DON'T KNOW YOU HOMEBOY BUT YOU BEEN ASKIN A WHOLE LOT OF QUESTIONS AROUND HERE. YOU AINT FROM THESE PARTS IS YA BOY? :scrutinize:
> *


northshore


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 10:11 PM~14288728
> * oh u forgot coney island hotdogs....
> *



he's gonna be mad at work tomorrow.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14288759
> *only my shoes :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 09:08 PM~14288690
> *HOW WAS S.P. ?
> *


TIGHT BUT NOT THE SAME WITHOUT KUSTUMS THERE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 24 2009, 09:14 PM~14288782
> *TIGHT BUT NOT THE SAME WITHOUT KUSTUMS THERE
> *


MY BAD DAWG. I NEED AT LEAST A 24HR NOTICE...............AT LEAST.


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 10:13 PM~14288758
> *I'M TELLIN YOU, YOU ASKIN TOO MANY QUESTIONS.  :no:
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 09:16 PM~14288800
> *MY BAD DAWG. I NEED AT LEAST A 24HR NOTICE...............AT LEAST.
> *


I HEARD WE ARE GETTING ANOTHER CHANCE TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 24 2009, 09:17 PM~14288827
> *I HEARD WE ARE GETTING ANOTHER CHANCE TO GO :biggrin:
> *


WHEN? I'LL GO THIS TIME FOR SURE.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP KENNY LOOKED LIKE YALL BOYS HAD A GOOD TURNOUT.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 09:19 PM~14288842
> *WHEN? I'LL GO THIS TIME FOR SURE.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 08:20 PM~14288861
> *WASSUP KENNY LOOKED LIKE YALL BOYS HAD A GOOD TURNOUT.
> *


400 cars and 20,000 people in the park..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 24 2009, 09:19 PM~14288125
> *got pics of your wife too :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2009, 10:23 PM~14288920
> *400 cars and 20,000 people in the park..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 24 2009, 09:31 PM~14288256
> *i replied
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2009, 08:23 PM~14288920
> *400 cars and 20,000 people in the park..
> *


20000 people....and not 1 fine bitch in da whole city.... :angry: boy was I glad to be in hoochietown tx.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 10:33 PM~14289076
> *20000 people....and not 1 fine bitch in da whole city.... :angry: boy was I glad to be in hoochietown tx.
> *


you don't like black chix?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 09:33 PM~14289076
> *20000 people....and not 1 fine bitch in da whole city.... :angry: boy was I glad to be in hoochietown tx.
> *


what about Slims freak :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 08:33 PM~14289076
> *20000 people....and not 1 fine bitch in da whole city.... :angry: boy was I glad to be in hoochietown tx.
> *


white girl in da white capris had a donk..   
and the other white girl in the red and white dress.. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2009, 09:37 PM~14289132
> *white girl in da white capris had a donk..
> and the other white girl in the red and white dress.. :biggrin:
> *


the one that was flashing everybody her black thong :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2009, 09:38 PM~14289154
> *the one that was flashing everybody her black thong :cheesy:
> *


pics, or it didn't happen


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 24 2009, 08:34 PM~14289081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam!!! I missed it y u ain't tell me!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 10:44 PM~14289250
> *
> Dam!!! I missed it y u ain't tell me!!! :angry:
> *












by the looks of it, you were too busy sleepin puto.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 09:44 PM~14289250
> *
> Dam!!! I missed it y u ain't tell me!!! :angry:
> *


felt like a perv pointing it out :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2009, 08:34 PM~14289096
> *what about Slims freak :biggrin:
> *


whats up NEW BOOTY. and thats coming from OG CUDA. original founding member since 1976 of the BIG "I". :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2009, 09:47 PM~14289287
> *whats up NEW BOOTY. and thats coming from OG CUDA. original founding member since 1976 of the BIG "I".  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


peek a boo as ***** :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2009, 08:38 PM~14289154
> *the one that was flashing everybody her black thong :cheesy:
> *


didnt see that..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 24 2009, 08:33 PM~14289076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2009, 08:46 PM~14289281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: .....da only 1 good piece of ass ina 4 day weekend and I miss it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 24 2009, 08:47 PM~14289286
> *felt like a perv pointing it out :happysad:
> *


But yet u wanted to holla at da slim lookin bitch from da bbq joint....:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2009, 08:58 PM~14289465
> *But yet u wanted to holla at da slim lookin bitch from da bbq joint....:uh:
> *


lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

uh, ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2009, 09:37 PM~14290002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat a waste of metal....:uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

have a set of extended skirts for a cadillac fleetwood never installed still in plastic pm if interested


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 24 2009, 10:17 PM~14290501
> *have a set of extended skirts for a cadillac fleetwood never installed still in plastic pm if interested
> *


:0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Jun 23 2009, 09:25 PM~14279028
> *80-85 doors or 86-87 doors? have a complete 80-85 set minus header panel pieces and driver side fender. make offer...
> *


I just got a set


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

This Saturday at the coaches on I-10 !!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thirsty thursday!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2009, 09:37 PM~14290002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty sick


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 24 2009, 07:21 PM~14288151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


K HONDA SI SE PUEDE K NO PUEDEN LOS DE CALI


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2009, 09:37 PM~14290002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ASICK ASS BACK HALF


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 25 2009, 09:25 AM~14293989
> *THATS ASICK ASS BACK HALF
> *


Marco still gon do ur body drop?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anybody wants a 65? this is the one downforce told me bout..its a bucket in the junk yard


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 02:05 PM~14296445
> *Marco still gon do ur body drop?
> *



YESS ALREADY IN PROGRESS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 25 2009, 02:29 PM~14296697
> *YESS  ALREADY IN PROGRESS
> *


Oh.......cuz I just left da shop and ur truck still up against da fence...:| :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 04:48 PM~14296896
> *Oh.......cuz I just left da shop and ur truck still up against da fence...:| :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

el micheal jackson died today


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jun 25 2009, 04:29 PM~14297435
> *el micheal jackson died today
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that wiggah beat it. :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jun 25 2009, 03:29 PM~14297435
> *el micheal jackson died today
> *


 white people always know how to get out of bankruptcy easy.... :angry:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 24 2009, 05:28 PM~14287044
> *wow, mira mira, estas orgulloso de tu carro,? oh espera, es un lincoln , carro largo porsupuesto, por qhe no hacen un cutlass o montecarlo de los 80s con poco espacio de cajuela que pege 80 pulgadas??, o alomejor yo tengo que buscarme una lancha de esas , pero no hay problema . ES TODO POR EL JUEGO
> *


a car is a car guey its how u build it tht matters !!!! we'll put 10 BIG BEN'S tht say tha HOOD HOPPER TAKES UR CUTLASS ANY TIME !!!! :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 06:01 PM~14297874
> * white people always know how to get out of bankruptcy easy.... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 25 2009, 04:03 PM~14297899
> *a car is a car guey its how u build it tht matters !!!! we'll put 10 BIG BEN'S tht say tha HOOD HOPPER  TAKES UR CUTLASS ANY TIME !!!! :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


Mayne!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 25 2009, 06:03 PM~14297899
> *a car is a car guey its how u build it tht matters !!!! we'll put 10 BIG BEN'S tht say tha HOOD HOPPER  TAKES UR CUTLASS ANY TIME !!!! :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2009, 04:06 PM~14297939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Guess ima have to fake my death to be able to pay off my UTI loan...........


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 06:01 PM~14297874
> * white people always know how to get out of bankruptcy easy.... :angry:
> *


lol


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 06:22 PM~14298148
> *Guess ima have to fake my death to be able to pay off my UTI loan...........
> *


And tha white boys bill! :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 04:10 PM~14296494
> *anybody wants a 65? this is the one downforce told me bout..its a bucket in the junk yard
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be calling anything a bucket. At least its a two door bucket worth saving.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2009, 06:25 PM~14298190
> *You shouldn't be calling anything a bucket. At least its a two door bucket worth saving.
> *


atleat i dont plan on putting a hollywood top, wack ass murals, and vouges on a cheap ass 4 door caddilac


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jun 25 2009, 04:23 PM~14298158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha....:0


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :420:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 02:48 PM~14296896
> *Oh.......cuz I just left da shop and ur truck still up against da fence...:| :dunno:
> *



I MEANT THIS WEEK


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 06:27 PM~14298211
> *atleat i dont plan on putting a hollywood top, wack ass murals, and vouges on a cheap ass 4 door caddilac
> *


 :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 25 2009, 06:45 PM~14298413
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :420:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 25 2009, 03:10 PM~14296494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


:roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

i just left, and its outside the fence. chillin next to the cows in neighbors yard. 

:0 YOU PICKED UP THE RUST BUCKET WIT CHROME PUMPS THAT WAS SITTING NEXT TO MY TRUCK HUH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 25 2009, 08:58 AM~14293686
> *K  HONDA SI SE PUEDE  K  NO  PUEDEN LOS  DE CALI
> *


  DE CUAL ESTAS FUMANDO WUEY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 25 2009, 06:15 PM~14298776
> * :0 YOU PICKED UP THE RUST BUCKET WIT CHROME PUMPS THAT WAS SITTING NEXT TO MY TRUCK HUH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 25 2009, 04:03 PM~14297899
> *a car is a car guey its how u build it tht matters !!!! we'll put 10 BIG BEN'S tht say tha HOOD HOPPER  TAKES UR CUTLASS ANY TIME !!!! :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


I PUT ANOTHER 10 BIG BENS YHAT SAY U CANT BUILD A HOPPER BY URSELF :biggrin: , dnt trip its all for the game , i b happy to take my cutty to kustoms picnic to get served, WIN OR LOSE FUCK IT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Jun 25 2009, 05:03 PM~14297899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 05:28 PM~14298877
> *I PUT ANOTHER 10 BIG BENS YHAT SAY U CANT BUILD A HOPPER BY URSELF :biggrin: , dnt trip its all for the game , i b happy to take my cutty to kustoms picnic to get served, WIN OR LOSE FUCK IT
> *


u were getting served even before we teamed up with tonio ... so wht excuse u got now ???? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 06:27 PM~14298211
> *atleat i dont plan on putting a hollywood top, wack ass murals, and vouges on a cheap ass 4 door caddilac
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

streetshow. you still want these 14" hurcs? i got 3 left.. 4th one is sitting chopped up on 45 by gallery furniture. :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 25 2009, 05:32 PM~14298913
> *u were getting served even before we teamed up with tonio ... so wht excuse u got now ????  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


damn?, where and when was this


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 07:47 PM~14299033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2009, 04:25 PM~14298190
> *You shouldn't be calling anything a bucket. At least its a two door bucket worth saving.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14299050
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14299050
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


el streetchow is hanging for his dear life on that elefante. hno:


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2007/10/l...tle-389760.html :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S.A.L.A.Z.A.R_@Jun 25 2009, 06:59 PM~14299133
> *http://www.break.com/usercontent/2007/10/l...tle-389760.html :uh:
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*WAS THIS GROUP FROM HOUSTON ??*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 25 2009, 07:33 PM~14299485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if they are, we won't admit it :uh: 





:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 25 2009, 07:33 PM~14299485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i belive so....maybe louisiana


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what happens with all the money that mike jackson made from selling out his whole tour in 45 mins....millions.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Milwaukee-based rappers A-G-2-A-KE first appeared as contributors on the true-to-life crime saga "Cocaine," from Scarface's 1998 double-LP, My Homies. Later that same year, the trio made its full-length debut with Mil-Ticket, which drew from the No Limit style in both its lyrical content and artwork.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 25 2009, 06:40 PM~14299552
> *Milwaukee-based rappers A-G-2-A-KE first appeared as contributors on the true-to-life crime saga "Cocaine," from Scarface's 1998 double-LP, My Homies. Later that same year, the trio made its full-length debut with Mil-Ticket, which drew from the No Limit style in both its lyrical content and artwork.
> 
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2009, 07:39 PM~14299547
> *what happens with all the money that mike jackson made from selling out his whole tour in 45 mins....millions.
> *


prolly spoken for by lawyers that kept his white ass out of jail.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

farah faucet died today too. maybe they were same person? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2009, 06:39 PM~14299547
> *what happens with all the money that mike jackson made from selling out his whole tour in 45 mins....millions.
> *


People gon get there refund and 80 % of dat gon be gone......u fuckin idiot...:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14299631
> *People gon get there refund and 80 % of dat gon be gone......u fuckin idiot...:uh:
> *


what if he spent it on a new nose


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh. ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14299631
> *People gon get there refund and 80 % of dat gon be gone......u fuckin idiot...:uh:
> *


bs.. they gonna call it a farewell tour..and put tito on stage to put on a show!! he was the truely tatented one!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2009, 06:52 PM~14299658
> *bs..  they gonna call it a farewell tour..and put tito on stage to put on a show!! he was the truely tatented one!
> *


get off titos dick already


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2009, 07:13 PM~14298759
> *cleaner then yours
> 
> *


this is one has more rust


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 07:54 PM~14299671
> *this is one has more rust
> *


 :uh: still a 2 door, worth restoring.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2009, 07:54 PM~14299666
> *get off titos dick already
> *


slow down you o' hall & oates loving ass *****


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 25 2009, 04:03 PM~14297899
> *a car is a car guey its how u build it tht matters !!!! we'll put 10 BIG BEN'S tht say tha HOOD HOPPER  TAKES UR CUTLASS ANY TIME !!!! :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


boy said 10 big heads http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNExLRM3mY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 25 2009, 08:07 PM~14299814
> *boy said 10 big heads http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNExLRM3mY
> *


----------



## misslindseyrose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14299621
> *farah faucet died today too.  maybe they were same person?  :0
> *




umm.. you mean Farrah Fawcett! haha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2009, 07:00 PM~14299743
> *slow down you o' hall & oates loving ass *****
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you, hall and oates be jammin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misslindseyrose_@Jun 25 2009, 08:13 PM~14299862
> *umm.. you mean Farrah Fawcett! haha
> *


well excuse me, i didnt have a good education like some of ya'll bawlas. i grew up in the hood. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2009, 07:15 PM~14299887
> *well excuse me, i didnt have a good education like some of ya'll bawlas. i grew up in the hood.  :uh:
> *


bitch u mean u live in the hood, cuz u still aint grown up yet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2009, 08:16 PM~14299892
> *bitch u mean u live in the hood, cuz u still aint grown up yet
> *


that too


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 06:40 PM~14298980
> *damn?, where and when was this
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 25 2009, 04:03 PM~14297899
> *a car is a car guey its how u build it tht matters !!!! we'll put 10 BIG BEN'S tht say tha HOOD HOPPER  TAKES UR CUTLASS ANY TIME !!!! :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


fkin tonka .. that wasnt me in the southside screen name.. i aint got shit to do with this one..

wheres da pop corn


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 09:22 PM~14299971
> *fkin tonka .. that wasnt me in the southside screen name.. i aint got shit to do with this one..
> 
> wheres da pop corn
> *


:rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 07:22 PM~14299971
> *fkin tonka .. that wasnt me in the southside screen name.. i aint got shit to do with this one..
> 
> wheres da pop corn
> *


knew it was pinche gordito :uh: , yall need to give him sumthing to do around the shop :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

before the team up.. looks like its working


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 07:24 PM~14299997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 yup, i member


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 07:24 PM~14299995
> *knew it was pinche gordito :uh: , yall need to give him sumthing to do around the shop :biggrin:
> *


i had his ass wetsanding the 65


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 09:28 PM~14300024
> *i had his ass wetsanding the 65
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 07:28 PM~14300024
> *i had his ass wetsanding the 65
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne..next king of da streets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 07:29 PM~14300043
> *:cheesy:
> *


in your case.. i had him cuttin off two of the doors and scraping the rest


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 07:31 PM~14300058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


already


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 07:32 PM~14300064
> *in your car.. i had him cuttin off two of the doors and scraping the rest
> *


ouch


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 09:32 PM~14300064
> *in your case.. i had him cuttin off two of the doors and scraping the rest
> *


 :uh: pics


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

going to sleep, started working monday 12 hours a day, and its been hotter than a mofo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 07:34 PM~14300096
> *:uh:  pics
> *


yea.. let me go to pick a part and snap some


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 09:40 PM~14300157
> *yea.. let me go to pick a part and snap some
> *


 :|


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 05:48 PM~14299050
> *lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

What up Darka$$! :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 25 2009, 07:50 PM~14300273
> *What up Darka$$! :biggrin:
> *


whats good my lil fucker


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 07:57 PM~14300350
> *whats good my lil fucker
> *


Nada! Well Medusa finally got some juice installed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Jun 25 2009, 07:54 PM~14300319
> *
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 06:27 PM~14298211
> *atleat i dont plan on putting a hollywood top, wack ass murals, and vouges on a cheap ass 4 door caddilac
> *


I take a cheap ass 4 door cadillac over a rusty ass parts car. besides I built that car while you were still in dipers, not the pull ups your wearing now. If you will make you feel better I can get the car seat from your mom and take you for a ride in the drop top.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 06:27 PM~14298211
> *atleat i dont plan on putting a hollywood top, wack ass murals, and vouges on a cheap ass 4 door caddilac
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2009, 10:00 PM~14300369
> *I take a cheap ass 4 door cadillac over a rusty ass parts car. besides I built that car while you were still in dipers, not the pull ups your wearing now. If you will make you feel better I can get the car seat from your mom and take you for a ride in the drop top.
> *


why do you talk so much shit? you act look your shit is clean, yeah its a drop top, so what? ive seen your and that shit is wavy than a motherfucker, the quarter panels look like they are full of bondo, probably rust under there too. If your shit was clean like lone stars car or someone from latin kustoms then i might feel a sting in my soul, but not even they talk shit  . isnt a 4 door caddillac a parts car? what about that green elco is that yours? :cheesy:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I'd still take that Lac over a 65 4 door :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 09:05 PM~14300421
> *why do you talk so much shit? you act look your shit is clean, yeah its a drop top, so what? ive seen your and that shit is wavy than a motherfucker, the quarter panels look like they are full of bondo, probably rust under there too. If your shit was clean like lone stars car or someone from individuals then i might feel a sting in my soul, but not even they talk shit   . isnt a 4 door caddillac a parts car? what about that green elco is that yours?  :cheesy:
> *


dont bring the club or the homies name in your mess


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 10:05 PM~14300421
> *why do you talk so much shit? you act look your shit is clean, yeah its a drop top, so what? ive seen your and that shit is wavy than a motherfucker, the quarter panels look like they are full of bondo, probably rust under there too. If your shit was clean like lone stars car or someone from individuals then i might feel a sting in my soul, but not even they talk shit   . isnt a 4 door caddillac a parts car? what about that green elco is that yours?  :cheesy:
> *


I never claimed my shit was the cleanest but I would take a rusty wavy drop top cady over a the cleanest 4 four door impala. Hell those vouges you talked shit about are worth more than you whole bucket.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 25 2009, 10:08 PM~14300454
> *dont bring the club or the homies name in your mess
> *


i meant to latin kustoms, but i was actually giving prop :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2009, 10:08 PM~14300456
> *I never claimed my shit was the cleanest but I would take a rusty wavy drop top cady over a the cleanest 4 four door impala. Hell those vouges you talked shit about are worth more than you whole bucket.
> *


good for you


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2009, 10:08 PM~14300456
> *I never claimed my shit was the cleanest but I would take a rusty wavy drop top cady over a the cleanest 4 four door impala. Hell those vouges you talked shit about are worth more than you whole bucket.*


quoted for truth


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 10:10 PM~14300481
> *quoted for truth
> *


Did you pick up those smoothies?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2009, 10:11 PM~14300491
> *Did you pick up those smoothies?
> *


hell no he sold em same day :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 25 2009, 07:57 PM~14300353
> *Nada!  Well Medusa finally got some juice installed!!! :biggrin:
> *


mayne..
you learn how to hit the switch yet


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Jun 25 2009, 10:12 PM~14300511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what's up mija


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 25 2009, 08:58 PM~14300358
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Jun 25 2009, 10:14 PM~14300527
> *:uh:
> *


yea I know you look up to me


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 08:12 PM~14300508
> *mayne..
> you learn how to hit the switch yet
> *



Come on now.....You know this bitch is switch happy! With my one switch heehee! Front goes up & down but i'm not bitching! It's a start! I can even charge my own batteries!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 09:14 PM~14300544
> *yea I know you look up to me
> *


 :angry: :angry: shut yo bitch azz up... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 08:05 PM~14300421
> *why do you talk so much shit? you act look your shit is clean, yeah its a drop top, so what? ive seen your and that shit is wavy than a motherfucker, the quarter panels look like they are full of bondo, probably rust under there too. If your shit was clean like lone stars car or someone from individuals then i might feel a sting in my soul, but not even they talk shit   . isnt a 4 door caddillac a parts car? what about that green elco is that yours?  :cheesy:
> *


we havent even painted the drop top yet.. thats how he picked it up..
yea that bitch is wavy, but when im done with it, it wont..


now back to your car.. even the old metal man said it was a bucket..
you might as well junk that car dude.. fkin dash board is rotton out. frames crack. come on


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 10:14 PM~14300544
> *yea I know you look up to me
> *


Thats all he can post because he broke his keyboard thinking about the hooters girl from sunday.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 25 2009, 10:15 PM~14300553
> *
> *


da fuck u been?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 10:15 PM~14300558
> *we havent even painted the drop top yet.. thats how he picked it up..
> yea that bitch is wavy, but when im done with it, it wont..
> now back to your car.. even the old metal man said it was a bucket..
> ...


 :0


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2009, 09:16 PM~14300562
> *Thats all he can post because he broke his keyboard thinking about the hooters girl from sunday.
> *


 :worship: yes i am.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne...this topic going hard tonight.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 08:16 PM~14300564
> *da fuck u been?
> *


i been around layin low...waiting on sic713 to do 40 inches.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Jun 25 2009, 10:17 PM~14300580
> *:worship: yes i am.... :biggrin:
> *


Did you go home and tell your woman "ask me if I need a refill" :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 25 2009, 08:15 PM~14300546
> *Come on now.....You know this bitch is switch happy! With my one switch heehee! Front goes up & down but i'm not bitching! It's a start! I can even charge my own batteries!
> *


thats whats up..i need to stop by and check it out


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 10:15 PM~14300558
> *we havent even painted the drop top yet.. thats how he picked it up..
> yea that bitch is wavy, but when im done with it, it wont..
> now back to your car.. even the old metal man said it was a bucket..
> ...


nah besides i have an extra frame if needed


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 08:17 PM~14300582
> *Mayne...this topic going hard tonight.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 09:17 PM~14300582
> *Mayne...this topic going hard tonight.
> *


whats up with the a/c ?


dont tell me i have to drive way out in the middle of nowhere :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2009, 09:19 PM~14300589
> *Did you go home and tell your woman "ask me if I need a refill"  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: yea...she just looked at me all :dunno:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 25 2009, 10:18 PM~14300588
> *i been around layin low...waiting on sic713 to do 40 inches.. :biggrin:
> *


if he ever get it put back together :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 08:20 PM~14300602
> *if he ever get it put back together :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 25 2009, 08:18 PM~14300588
> *i been around layin low...waiting on sic713 to do 40 inches.. :biggrin:
> *


im shooting for 60.. and thats it,no higher.. i still wanna enjoy driving my shit.. :biggrin: 

i had to repaint the front end of the frame this morning.. but tommorow i should be putting the whole suspension back together..

just waiting for someone to come put my rear end back together.. :no ****:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 25 2009, 10:19 PM~14300599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He was actually working on it when I went by the shop tonight.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 08:21 PM~14300619
> *im shooting for 60.. and thats it,no higher.. i still wanna enjoy driving my shit.. :biggrin:
> 
> i had to repaint the front end of the frame this morning.. but tommorow i should be putting the whole suspension back together..
> ...


60 huh??? must be nice.... :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 10:21 PM~14300619
> *im shooting for 60.. and thats it,no higher.. i still wanna enjoy driving my shit.. :biggrin:
> 
> i had to repaint the front end of the frame this morning.. but tommorow i should be putting the whole suspension back together..
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 25 2009, 08:19 PM~14300597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

naw i plan on having a rollin chassis by sunday... and monday i start the re build of me motor..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2009, 08:22 PM~14300632
> *
> *


I knew your ass was hiding in here some where


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 25 2009, 08:22 PM~14300629
> *60 huh??? must be nice.... :cheesy:
> *


i guess....at1 piston pump will get me there..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 10:23 PM~14300643
> *you need an extra car..
> 
> fuck uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...
> ...


 :cheesy: like this one?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 25 2009, 08:19 PM~14300598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U ready???? Get my number from dat square ass ***** in da 60 so we can talk bidnizz.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 25 2009, 08:24 PM~14300649
> *I knew your ass was hiding in here some where
> *


where da fuck his fat ass gunna hide..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Jun 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14300649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: this ***** starting a collection of 4 doors.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 08:25 PM~14300667
> *where da fuck his fat ass gunna hide..
> *


shut up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 08:24 PM~14300658
> *Ol scary ass sell out ass *****...:uh:
> 
> *


ok


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 10:25 PM~14300667
> *where da fuck his fat ass gunna hide..
> *


Inside one of the rust holes in midgetbertos bucket.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 10:24 PM~14300656
> *:cheesy:  like this one?
> 
> 
> ...


if you gotta have 4 doors, at least get a wagon


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 10:27 PM~14300690
> *if you gotta have 4 doors, at least get a wagon
> *


i want a wagon


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 09:28 PM~14300705
> *i want a wagon
> *


take your two 4 doors. and just make 1 65 limo :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 08:24 PM~14300656
> *:cheesy:  like this one?
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. with a rusty dash too huh..
i kant wait for you to pull that bucket out..
so i gas hop all over your ass


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2009, 10:30 PM~14300731
> *take your two 4 doors. and just make 1 65 limo  :uh:
> *


damn your a genius


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 09:32 PM~14300754
> *damn your a genius
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 10:28 PM~14300705
> *i want a wagon
> *


To haul around the rusty parts you call a car? Beause thats the only way that bitch is going to see the road.


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 10:28 PM~14300705
> *i want a wagon
> *


seriously...get a wagon, use those two 4 doors for parts on it & maybe, just maybe you'll get a lil respect around here


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2009, 10:34 PM~14300783
> *To haul around the rusty parts you call a car? Beause thats the only way that bitch is going to see the road.
> *


really it was on the road, but i decided to get it fixed the right way


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 09:37 PM~14300821
> *really it was on the road, but i decided to get it fixed the right way
> *


this is only way to fix your cars, the RIGHT WAY


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 25 2009, 10:39 PM~14300859
> *this is only way to fix your cars, the RIGHT WAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's the only way he gonna get top dollar for em!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 25 2009, 08:37 PM~14300821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 08:41 PM~14300879
> *:0  that's the only way he gonna get top dollar for em!
> *


maybe he will get paid in [email protected] bills


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

fuck the new lowrider rule book


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 10:43 PM~14300905
> *maybe he will get paid in $@ bills
> *


 :twak: shiftkeyowned


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 25 2009, 08:44 PM~14300915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha..  

u got the point


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2009, 07:16 PM~14299892
> *bitch u mean u live in the hood, cuz u still aint grown up yet
> *


x2 and won't leave NANA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 25 2009, 10:52 PM~14301010
> *x2 and won't leave NANA
> *


a lot of boys like that around these parts.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 10:49 PM~14300976
> *i never followed it
> *


but you have enough sense/taste to not roll a 4 door post impala :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2009, 10:52 PM~14301025
> *a lot of boys like that around these parts.
> *


know anyone need a 235? 55 model. runs but has a spun bearing :angry: Have the 3 speed too


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 10:49 PM~14300976
> *i never followed it
> 
> ha..
> ...


alot of people here do, talk about 4 door are part cars.. this new lowriding is the only type of customizing that ive heard such idiotic shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 10:55 PM~14301068
> *know anyone need a 235? 55 model. runs but has a spun bearing :angry:  Have the 3 speed too
> *


i'm getting my 235 rebuilt soon, but temporarily putting a 216 in my belair. how much for the 3 speed?


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 10:49 PM~14300976
> *i never followed it
> 
> ha..
> ...


X2 


Don't forget to get the price on that car, I have someone interested in it.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2009, 10:57 PM~14301097
> *i'm getting my 235 rebuilt soon, but temporarily putting a 216 in my belair.  how much for the 3 speed?
> 
> 
> ...


make me an offer. don't forget about the sentimental value :biggrin:
just gonna do the V8 swap on mine


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Jun 25 2009, 08:52 PM~14301026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i gotcha..


for sale.. 71 cutlass drop top..
runs good, top works, new paint.. great interior


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 11:12 PM~14301326
> *make me an offer. don't forget about the sentimental value :biggrin:
> just gonna do the V8 swap on mine
> *


i'd have to see it. picked up another running 235 with powerglide auto for 2 bills, let me know what you want for it in a pm.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 11:15 PM~14301381
> *exactly...
> aint new.. its smart..
> i gotcha..
> ...


:wow:


no its new look at old lowriding pics and videos you will see. site like this is whats the cause..i have told people to join this site and they have and know think that 4 doors suck and they used to have a 4 door :|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 11:18 PM~14301432
> *:wow:
> no its new look at old lowriding pics and videos you will see. site like this is whats the cause..i have told people to join this site and they have and know think that 4 doors suck and they used to have a 4 door :|
> *


that didn't make sense, go get some sleep.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 25 2009, 11:20 PM~14301449
> *that didn't make sense, go get some sleep.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 11:18 PM~14301432
> *:wow:
> no its new look at old lowriding pics and videos you will see. site like this is whats the cause..i have told people to join this site and they have and know think that 4 doors suck and they used to have a 4 door :|
> *


it's because they now have seen the light!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 25 2009, 11:23 PM~14301501
> *it's because they now have seen the light!!!! :biggrin:
> *


is it gawd? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dem Texas boys acting up again... Flaco's Lac getting a new makeover...

Cadillac Mo is on Texas soil!!!!! 




















Chad gettting ready for the summer...



















:0 :0 :0 da green team!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

where's the recent pics of your bucket ragylaky?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 11:44 PM~14301780
> *Dem Texas boys acting up again... Flaco's Lac getting a new makeover...
> 
> Cadillac Mo is on Texas soil!!!!!
> ...


thats maurice? i see he has the moonroof on the back too


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 25 2009, 09:47 PM~14301812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea dats mo..... roof on 4doors....must be da cool thing to do :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 11:50 PM~14301871
> *:dunno:
> Yea dats mo..... roof on 4doors....must be da cool thing to do :|
> *


that fool those some clean ass patterns, that caddy is going to come out bad ass


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 05:22 PM~14298845
> *  DE CUAL ESTAS FUMANDO WUEY
> *


POR K WUEY ME DAS A ENTENDER K EYOS ESTAN MAS ENTELIJENTES K TU :angry:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 05:28 PM~14298877
> *I PUT ANOTHER 10 BIG BENS YHAT SAY U CANT BUILD A HOPPER BY URSELF :biggrin: , dnt trip its all for the game , i b happy to take my cutty to kustoms picnic to get served, WIN OR LOSE FUCK IT
> *


LOSE :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 05:47 PM~14299033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 09:44 PM~14301780
> *Dem Texas boys acting up again... Flaco's Lac getting a new makeover...
> 
> Cadillac Mo is on Texas soil!!!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 25 2009, 11:38 PM~14302474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## just4fun (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 09:18 PM~14301432
> *:wow:
> no its new look at old lowriding pics and videos you will see. site like this is whats the cause..i have told people to join this site and they have and know think that 4 doors suck and they used to have a 4 door :|
> *


I was ur age 20 years ago when i got into lowriding. I am a fan of lifestyle and they to this day dont have 4 doors. I remain confused what you mean by this new lowriding. Please explain. Oh and yes, I have tattoo's older then you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 08:05 PM~14300421
> *why do you talk so much shit? you act look your shit is clean, yeah its a drop top, so what? ive seen your and that shit is wavy than a motherfucker, the quarter panels look like they are full of bondo, probably rust under there too. If your shit was clean like lone stars car or someone from latin kustoms then i might feel a sting in my soul, but not even they talk shit   . isnt a 4 door caddillac a parts car? what about that green elco is that yours?  :cheesy:
> *


thanks little homie but my car is far from the cleanest it would take another 10k to get it where i want it, conti kit, a/c full frame , chrome etc.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2009, 01:24 AM~14303347
> *thanks little homie but my car is far from the cleanest it would take another 10k to get it where i want it, conti kit, a/c full frame , chrome etc.
> *


he said clean.. not cleanest :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just4fun_@Jun 26 2009, 02:02 AM~14303244
> *I was ur age 20 years ago when i got into lowriding. I am a fan of lifestyle and they to this day dont have 4 doors. I remain confused what you mean by this new lowriding. Please explain. Oh and yes, I have tattoo's older then you
> *


well you like what you like, but i know theres people here that used to drive a 4 door back then


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 25 2009, 09:56 PM~14301084
> *alot of people here do, talk about 4 door are part cars.. this new lowriding is the only type of customizing that ive heard such idiotic shit
> *


x2


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Wear your club shirts repp it up !!! need more info hit me up 281 832 1415


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 25 2009, 09:59 PM~14301991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahahahahaa


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 26 2009, 08:22 AM~14304253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to clown at least come up with your own stuff. I would still roll that before I would get near your pile of rust you call a car.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 26 2009, 08:52 AM~14304397
> *If you want to clown at least come up with your own stuff. I would still roll that before I would get near your pile of rust you call a car.
> *


:rofl: i posted that pic to show what i was talking about and this is the only pic i was able to find


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 25 2009, 11:44 PM~14301780
> *Dem Texas boys acting up again... Flaco's Lac getting a new makeover...
> 
> Cadillac Mo is on Texas soil!!!!!
> ...


nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 02:10 AM~14303640
> *he said clean.. not cleanest  :uh:
> *


oh, ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody know were there is a fleetwood in a junkyard or anybody got some fleet wood parts??? I need da rear bumper fillers....were da tailights go into.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:51 AM~14304737
> *Anybody know were there is a fleetwood in a junkyard or anybody got some fleet wood parts??? I need da rear bumper fillers....were da tailights go into.
> *


theres one over here


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 25 2009, 07:07 PM~14299814
> *boy said 10 big heads http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNExLRM3mY
> *


wht u knw bout tht mayne !!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 07:22 PM~14299971
> *fkin tonka .. that wasn't me in the southside screen name.. i aint got shit to do with this one..
> 
> wheres da pop corn
> *


fukin sellout none representing bitch :buttkick:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2009, 07:24 PM~14299995
> *knew it was pinche gordito :uh: , yall need to give him sumthing to do around the shop :biggrin:
> *


no te muerdas la pinche lengua chaparo !!! :twak: :nono:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2009, 09:09 AM~14304923
> *theres one over here
> *


Where is over here, i need a clean set of front Tand 80-85 Caddy seat belts

Name of the yard?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2009, 08:09 AM~14304923
> *theres one over here
> *


Ok....go buy em for me then.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 07:28 PM~14300024
> *i had his ass wetsanding the 65
> *


thts cause ur ass wanna be drinking orange soda n eating chicken all day bitch :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 10:52 AM~14305313
> *Ok....go buy em for me then.
> *


theres one in the junk yard in e mount houston before homestead, dont know if it has what you need, but i seen it yesterday


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2009, 07:31 PM~14300058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fukin bucket oooh im sorry certified 2 :barf: :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 26 2009, 08:55 AM~14305338
> *theres one in the junk yard in e mount houston before homestead, dont know if it has what you need, but i seen it yesterday
> *


U got the number??? Call n find out for me mijo.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 11:01 AM~14305389
> *U got the number??? Call n find out for me mijo.
> *


no i dont have it. go to any junk yard, they have some shit like where they can say what they need and all junk yards will hear it and if they have it they will let that junk yard know..beats going to every junk yard looking for a specific car


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

68 cv project $2200
My Webpage


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 26 2009, 09:07 AM~14305445
> *no i dont have it. go to any junk yard, they have some shit like where they can say what they need and all junk yards will hear it and if they have it they will let that junk yard know..beats going to every junk yard looking for a specific car
> *


Too hot....plus everytime they get on that hotline somebody will jump up and say they got it and when I get there its da wrong car...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 11:21 AM~14305579
> *Too hot....plus everytime they get on that hotline somebody will jump up and say they got it and when I get there its da wrong car...
> *


pm downforce he knows the name of the place, he gave me the number but i erased the pm


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know a good paintless dent removal man. and a rough estimate on getting a door ding out of a truck.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 24 2009, 10:11 AM~14282927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: looks like me too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jun 26 2009, 12:23 PM~14306640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 26 2009, 01:15 PM~14307114
> *:biggrin: looks like me too
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 12:29 PM~14307271
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :rant:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 26 2009, 07:22 AM~14304253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 01:28 PM~14307252
> *didnt notice
> *


bum :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 26 2009, 02:06 PM~14307647
> *bum :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for sale 

memphis power reference 6x9's (kenwood grills included)


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 08:51 AM~14304737
> *Anybody know were there is a fleetwood in a junkyard or anybody got some fleet wood parts??? I need da rear bumper fillers....were da tailights go into.
> *



I GOT YOU HOMIE....WHAT ELSE YOU NEED.... FRONT CLIP IS GOING ON










FOR MY HOMIE IN IRAQ.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nice racks!


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 04:32 PM~14309533
> *  nice racks!
> 
> 
> ...


those are actually pretty nice..
i like the concept


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 25 2009, 10:02 PM~14302047
> *LOSE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: , are u going to come out and play one of these days, MR PARTIME HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 26 2009, 08:50 AM~14305281
> *no te muerdas la pinche lengua chaparo !!! :twak:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NO TE ENOJES GORDO, NO SE TE VALLA U SUBIR LA PRESION :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 05:32 PM~14309533
> *  nice racks!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

real nice


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 02:50 PM~14308615
> *for sale
> 
> memphis power reference 6x9's (kenwood grills included)
> ...


PRICE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 06:21 PM~14309967
> *PRICE?
> *


since you a repeat customer. i'll take $50 for the pair


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 05:29 PM~14310025
> *since you a repeat customer. i'll take $50 for the pair
> *


 :0 , LOL, DONE DEAL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Jun 26 2009, 06:11 PM~14309878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look nicer in person black dont show the details in pics, least not with my crappy cell phone.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 26 2009, 03:50 PM~14308615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna like em, they hit hard. actually hit harder then those 4 fosgates i put in. :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

pics of the whole car locked up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Mystery, D.J. Short Dog & D.J. Latin on www.tejanohitsradio.com from 8:00pm-?? central time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 26 2009, 06:39 PM~14310098
> *pics of the whole car locked up
> *


ugh.. rear shocks need to be removed. limits how high rear goes up. easy fix though.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 26 2009, 05:41 PM~14310107
> *D.J. Mystery, D.J. Short Dog & D.J. Latin on www.tejanohitsradio.com from 8:00pm-??  central time.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 05:42 PM~14310112
> *ugh..  rear shocks need to be removed. limits how high rear goes up.  easy fix though.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

getting rid of that KenWood.. and going with a retrosound radio. aux input in front for mp3 player. usb port in rear.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 05:42 PM~14310112
> *ugh..  rear shocks need to be removed. limits how high rear goes up.  easy fix though.
> 
> 
> ...


Y ur arms still butterflying like slim dancing on da dance floor???? A year wait and no extended arms???? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 06:59 PM~14310225
> *Y ur arms still butterflying like slim dancing on da dance floor???? A year wait and no extended arms???? :uh:
> *


nope. locked up wheel sits straight.  and they extended 5/8" and molded. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 06:02 PM~14310252
> *nope.  locked up wheel sits straight.    and they extended 5/8"  and molded.  :uh:
> *


Oh .... ok. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:06 PM~14310271
> *Oh .... ok. :ugh:
> *


hows your car coming? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 07:42 PM~14310112
> *ugh..  rear shocks need to be removed. limits how high rear goes up.  easy fix though.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 06:04 PM~14310269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


5/8 hu..... :|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 06:07 PM~14310279
> *hows your car coming?  :uh:
> *


:dunno: waitin on brian :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:08 PM~14310283
> *5/8 hu..... :|
> *


all i need for chippin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:09 PM~14310298
> *:dunno: waitin on brian :dunno:
> *


sucking his dick, aint getting him to work any faster huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 06:09 PM~14310299
> *all i need for chippin'
> *


Oh .... ok :|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 06:10 PM~14310305
> *sucking his dick, aint getting him to work any faster huh?
> *


 :angry:  hoggringin is a delicate time takin process.......:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:12 PM~14310314
> *:angry:    hoggringin is a delicate time takin process.......:dunno:
> *


and the glue dont forget the glue.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 06:14 PM~14310327
> *and the glue  dont forget the glue.
> *


Gorilla glue....get it right.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:17 PM~14310350
> *Gorilla glue....get it right.
> *


***** gonna put your shit together will elmers glue


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 06:19 PM~14310359
> ****** gonna put your shit together will elmers glue
> *


Its a recession *****....we gota cut back on cost somewhere along da lines....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:21 PM~14310377
> *Its a recession *****....we gota cut back on cost somewhere along da lines....
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:21 PM~14310377
> *Its a recession *****....we gota cut back on cost somewhere along da lines....
> *


i guess youre not feelin the recessin with that ballin ass vinyl :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 05:14 PM~14309901
> *:uh: , are u going to come out and play one of these days, MR PARTIME HOPPER :biggrin:
> *


a wuebo but i was in the 70 last year now have to be more then 70 :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm ALMOST FINISH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2009, 07:26 PM~14310829
> *a wuebo  but i was in the 70 last year  now have to be more  then 70  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm  ALMOST FINISH  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well, hope u finish it soon,  i been waiting :biggrin: cutty vs cutty


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 26 2009, 07:24 PM~14310814
> *i guess youre not feelin the recessin with that ballin ass vinyl  :0
> *


Chu talkin bout willis..... dats just brians old bedsheets....***** said he stays cadillacked up even in his sleep :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 08:36 PM~14310874
> *well, hope u finish it soon,   i been waiting :biggrin:  cutty vs cutty
> *


dont worry about all that, just have my $ ready. :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:37 PM~14310877
> *Chu talkin bout willis..... dats just brians old bedsheets....***** said he stays cadillacked up even in his sleep :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 07:37 PM~14310880
> *dont worry about all that, just have my $ ready.    :uh:
> *


when u gona roll by?, dnt want ur ass to knock on my door at midnight again :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 08:37 PM~14310877
> *Chu talkin bout willis..... dats just brians old bedsheets....***** said he stays cadillacked up even in his sleep :0 :biggrin:
> *


that fool probably got some cadillac underwear :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 26 2009, 07:40 PM~14310898
> *that fool probably got some cadillac underwear :roflmao:
> *


lol, wheres mr live4lacs these dayz anyway


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 26 2009, 07:40 PM~14310898
> *that fool probably got some cadillac underwear :roflmao:
> *


Hey hey hey ....... nothin wrong wit cadillac underwear :happysad: :|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 07:42 PM~14310902
> *lol, wheres mr live4lacs these dayz anyway
> *


:dunno: hopefully in his driveway finishin my car :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 07:42 PM~14310904
> *Hey hey hey ....... nothin wrong wit cadillac underwear :happysad: :|
> *


hay guey, u too?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 08:42 PM~14310904
> *Hey hey hey ....... nothin wrong wit cadillac underwear :happysad: :|
> *


only thing i rock is a caddy belt buckle. just so the ladies know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 08:40 PM~14310897
> *when u gona roll by?, dnt want ur ass to knock on my door at  midnight again :uh:
> *


you call it, i'm layed off. plenty of time on my hands. or you can come by. since nosey ****** be showing up since 68 got home.. talking about "i was in the neighborhood.. lemme see trunk". lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk your neighbor. bitch talkin about the bucket driver dont live here. 

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 07:44 PM~14310916
> *you call it, i'm layed off. plenty of time on my hands.    or you can come by.  since nosey ****** be showing up since 68 got home.. talking about "i was in the neighborhood.. lemme see trunk".    lol
> *


lol, i roll by tomarrow afterwork, and check ur famous set up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 26 2009, 07:43 PM~14310914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: I got one 2!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 08:46 PM~14310926
> *lol, i roll by tomarrow afterwork, and check ur famous set up
> *


later then better. i dont come outdoors in that 104 degree heat.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 07:46 PM~14310925
> *and fk your neighbor.  bitch talkin about the bucket driver dont live here.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: she going fucking crazy, she beat the fuck out of the exhusbands 442 cutlass original t tops , and then she donated to sum dnt know what association :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 08:44 PM~14310916
> *you call it, i'm layed off. plenty of time on my hands.    or you can come by.  since nosey ****** be showing up since 68 got home.. talking about "i was in the neighborhood.. lemme see trunk".    lol
> *


pics of the trunk?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 08:48 PM~14310941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: she going fucking crazy, she beat the fuck out of the exhusbands 442 cutlass original t tops , and then she donated to sum dnt know what association :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14310946
> *pics of the trunk?
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 07:50 PM~14310953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!! thats clean gordo


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 08:50 PM~14310953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

5/8 lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2009, 08:57 PM~14310993
> *5/8 lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i aint hatin but the 14s need to go. we lowridin but i dont know what u doin with them big ass tires


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14311009
> *i aint hatin but the 14s need to go. we lowridin but i dont know what u doin with them big ass tires
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14311009
> *i aint hatin but the 14s need to go. we lowridin but i dont know what u doin with them big ass tires
> *


well 1 of them tires is probably still sitting on 45 somewhere. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

guess its time to get some 13" tires for these. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2009, 09:43 PM~14310912
> *:dunno: hopefully in his driveway finishin my car :happysad:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Hope all can make it out we gonna party big !!!!!


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 05:16 PM~14309914
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: NO TE ENOJES GORDO, NO SE TE VALLA U SUBIR LA PRESION :biggrin:
> *


presion tu ranfla es el que nesita presion no back bumper getting ass :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 07:36 PM~14310874
> *well, hope u finish it soon,   i been waiting :biggrin:  cutty vs cutty
> *


ya estuvo  nomas no quiero oir tu mamadas k las yantas k la pintura


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14311009
> *i aint hatin but the 14s need to go. we lowridin but i dont know what u doin with them big ass tires
> *


Hey hey hey now.......hattin. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 09:48 PM~14310941
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: she going fucking crazy, she beat the fuck out of the exhusbands 442 cutlass original t tops , and then she donated to sum dnt know what association :uh:
> *


that biotch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rollin chassis done.. now i can clean it up real good and pinstripe it..
pics tomorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2009, 10:04 PM~14311558
> *rollin chassis done..  now i can clean it up real good and pinstripe it..
> pics tomorrow
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2009, 09:04 PM~14311558
> *rollin chassis done..  now i can clean it up real good and pinstripe it..
> pics tomorrow
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 26 2009, 09:23 PM~14311734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.....


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 26 2009, 09:06 PM~14311056
> *:ugh:
> *


Whats good UCE? Hows the Lac coming along???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 26 2009, 09:23 PM~14311734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know u aint laughin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2009, 10:04 PM~14312109
> *u must of ,for you to go and search for that pic
> 
> i know u aint laughin
> *


:uh: pic was funny....I can laugh all I want blacky........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 12:36 PM~14306196
> *First look at the new t-shirt designs...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Jun 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14311901
> *Whats good UCE? Hows the Lac coming along???
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 27 2009, 01:35 AM~14312830
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 27 2009, 01:37 AM~14312842
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2009, 09:04 PM~14311558
> *rollin chassis done..  now i can clean it up real good and pinstripe it..
> pics tomorrow
> *


still a bucket :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 02:40 AM~14313257
> *still a bucket  :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2009, 07:14 PM~14309901
> *:uh: , are u going to come out and play one of these days, MR PARTIME HOPPER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 27 2009, 01:37 AM~14312842
> *
> *


que rollo homie, i tryd calling u but no answer....  call me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 27 2009, 01:40 AM~14313257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u da king on buckets... 
cars, chicken buckets, house bucket, to up bucket ass hoes..


----------



## S.A.L.A.Z.A.R (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 10:36 AM~14313999
> *yea, but it wont have any stickers on it :biggrin:
> 
> u da king on buckets...
> ...


damn :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 08:36 AM~14313999
> *yea, but it wont have any stickers on it :biggrin:
> 
> *


  you taking it off :tears: :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 09:36 AM~14313999
> *yea, but it wont have any stickers on it :biggrin:
> 
> u da king on buckets...
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 09:21 AM~14314171
> * you taking it off  :tears:  :tears:
> *


i been took it off..

no more bucket ridin in 09


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:53 AM~14314607
> *i been took it off..
> 
> no more bucket ridin in 09
> *


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2009, 11:26 AM~14314764
> *:uh:  :ugh:
> *


yea.. that goes for u too


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

its just a daily..
still gotta detail some of the nuts and bolts.. rotors and shit like that


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:38 AM~14314820
> *its just a daily..
> still gotta detail some of the nuts and bolts.. rotors and shit like that
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

If any body has some springs for a 1988 to 1991 crown vic let me know i need the back o.g springs 281-902-8102


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:38 AM~14314820
> *its just a daily..
> still gotta detail some of the nuts and bolts.. rotors and shit like that
> 
> ...


why dont u deatail my nutzz bitch :yes: :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 27 2009, 10:53 AM~14314607
> *i been took it off..
> 
> no more bucket ridin in 09
> *


i aint ridding buckets no more :0 :0 :0 but thats cause they in the processs but soon to be putting down for trhe bukets one more time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 27 2009, 12:38 PM~14314820
> *its just a daily..
> still gotta detail some of the nuts and bolts.. rotors and shit like that
> 
> ...


no chrome bawla?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2009, 08:26 PM~14311199
> *ya  estuvo    nomas no quiero oir tu mamadas    k las yantas  k la pintura
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no te preocupes por la pintura, tu nadamas trae tu carro (completito :biggrin: ) Y VENTE A JUGAR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 27 2009, 11:38 AM~14314820
> *its just a daily..
> still gotta detail some of the nuts and bolts.. rotors and shit like that
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD WUAY


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 05:04 PM~14316102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no te preocupes por la pintura, tu nadamas trae tu carro (completito :biggrin: ) Y VENTE A JUGAR
> *


CANT WAIT TILL THE PICNIC ITS GOING TO BE ON I HOPE ALL THE BIG DAWGS MAKE IT SO WE CAN PUT HOUSTON ON THE MAP WHEN ROLLIN IS HERE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 02:01 PM~14315517
> *no chrome bawla?
> *


wouldnt recomend chrome for his car, the way he drives that bitch everywhere


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 27 2009, 04:08 PM~14316126
> *CANT WAIT TILL THE PICNIC ITS GOING TO BE ON I HOPE ALL THE BIG DAWGS MAKE IT SO WE CAN PUT HOUSTON ON THE MAP WHEN ROLLIN IS HERE
> *


hell yeah!!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 05:10 PM~14316136
> *hell yeah!!
> *


SE IF BIG BROWN CAN HAVE HIS CAR READY AND TONY


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 04:09 PM~14316132
> *wouldnt recomend chrome for his car,  the way he drives that bitch everywhere
> *


 :0 :0 whats wrong with driving a car with chrome undies wey :cheesy: it just take some extra cleaning :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 04:09 PM~14316132
> *wouldnt recomend chrome for his car,  the way he drives that bitch everywhere
> *


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2009, 04:13 PM~14316160
> *:uh:
> *


did u get that trailer squirt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 04:13 PM~14316152
> *:0  :0 whats wrong with driving a car with chrome undies wey :cheesy: it just take some extra cleaning  :yes:
> *


yes sir, but we r talking about daily driving, well hell with it, let his ass do what he wants to do :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 27 2009, 04:11 PM~14316147
> *SE  IF BIG BROWN CAN HAVE HIS CAR READY AND TONY
> *


them fools bettr b ready, EASTSIDE VS SOUTHSIDE VS NORTHSHORE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2009, 04:14 PM~14316165
> *did u get that trailer squirt
> *


Waitin for mick to call me back....cuz he might be usin it to take flacos back to sa.......gon have to call babycrazy and ask em for his maybe.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2009, 04:23 PM~14316206
> *Waitin for mick to call me back....cuz he might be usin it to take flacos back to sa.......gon have to call babycrazy and ask em for his maybe.....
> *


i got flacos clothes and spare rim here....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 04:23 PM~14316204
> *them fools bettr b ready, EASTSIDE VS SOUTHSIDE VS NORTHSHORE :biggrin:
> *


vs. missouri city in 2011. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 04:21 PM~14316193
> *yes sir, but we r talking about daily driving, well hell with it, let his ass do what he wants to do :biggrin:
> *


i used to drive my bucket rveryday rain or shine and with no hood :biggrin: but yea people got different taste el sicko looking good tho


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 27 2009, 05:25 PM~14316212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 04:27 PM~14316219
> *:scrutinize:
> :0
> *


bitch the ***** stayed here, my place does have more than 1 bedroom. 

ps. you get your tires yet.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 05:25 PM~14316216
> *i used to drive my bucket rveryday rain or shine and with no hood  :biggrin: but yea people got different taste el sicko looking good tho
> *


like at jack in the box, when that bitch wouldnt stay turned on? you had to do that two foot driving!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2009, 05:28 PM~14316226
> *bitch the ***** stayed here, my place does have more than 1 bedroom.
> 
> ps. you get your tires yet.
> *


got em on lay-a-way :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2009, 04:25 PM~14316213
> *vs. missouri city in 2011.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 04:25 PM~14316216
> *i used to drive my bucket rveryday rain or shine and with no hood  :biggrin: but yea people got different taste el sicko looking good tho
> *


YUP, but u are crazy..... well sic is crazy too :biggrin: , both of u fools should hop for the king of the streets crown


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 04:29 PM~14316238
> *got em on lay-a-way  :angry:
> *


stop buyin hoes pitchers and u have money for cornells :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 04:28 PM~14316227
> *like at jack in the box, when that bitch wouldnt stay turned on?  you had to do that two foot driving!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: and iM supposed to be a mechanic :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :happysad: 








THE STSHOW IN A FULL MAKEOVER SOON WITH A MANIACOS ATTITUDE :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2009, 04:25 PM~14316212
> *i got flacos clothes and spare rim here....
> *


Ok....but......wtf dat gota do wit me?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 04:32 PM~14316252
> *YUP, but u are crazy..... well sic is crazy too :biggrin: , both of u fools should hop for the king of the streets crown
> *


ILL HOP JUST FOR THE KIDS AND THE COMMUNITY :biggrin: WHEN THE BUCKET COMES OUT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2009, 04:33 PM~14316260
> *Ok....but......wtf dat gota do wit me?
> *


dont make me post the picture so of u in the truck with your shorts down


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2009, 05:32 PM~14316256
> *stop buyin hoes pitchers and u have money for cornells  :biggrin:
> *


bitches with dead hair and glitter make up :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 27 2009, 05:32 PM~14316256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2009, 05:23 PM~14316206
> *cuz he might be usin it to take flacos back to sa.......*


anyone have pics of the final product


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 05:44 PM~14316310
> *
> *


 hno: dont tell her


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2009, 05:45 PM~14316317
> *hno: dont tell her
> *


hell naw, she a snitch. she aint invited to arandas no more.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 04:44 PM~14316310
> *:angry:
> why not ditch that shit and go with new skoo linc?  :uh:
> 
> *


LAST YEAR FOR THE BUCKET THAN ITS GOING TO MY LITTLE BRO GOT A CUTTY ON THE MAKKING :biggrin: :0 THAN MAYBE A NEWER TOWN CAR


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 05:54 PM~14316360
> *LAST YEAR FOR THE BUCKET THAN ITS GOING TO MY LITTLE BRO GOT A CUTTY ON THE MAKKING  :biggrin:  :0 THAN  MAYBE A NEWER TOWN CAR
> *


whate ever happen to the regal with the rooster sticker on back window?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 27 2009, 04:35 PM~14316272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2009, 04:44 PM~14316311
> *anyone have pics of the final product
> *


i dont think its done yet. maybe tonite.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2009, 04:25 PM~14316212
> *i got flacos clothes and spare rim here....
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 27 2009, 02:01 PM~14315517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: its art krimes bitch.. get it right culero.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 04:10 PM~14316136
> *hell yeah!!
> *


did u buy new body bushings.. thats next on my list..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 06:37 PM~14316619
> *naw.. i could of chromed everything.. but i would never clean it..
> plus its not my taste
> *


yeah.. aight. :uh:


wish i could be a bawla like you. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 05:45 PM~14316670
> *yeah.. aight.  :uh:
> *


as much money as ive spent on paint material and powdercoating i could of chromed the whole undies...

hey at least i didnt rattle can my frame and everything else


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 06:37 PM~14316619
> *:angry: its art krimes bitch.. get it right culero.. :biggrin:
> *


more like eye crimes, cause having to look at it, makes me wanna take you to court.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 05:45 PM~14316670
> *yeah.. aight.  :uh:
> wish i could be a bawla like you.    :angry:
> *


i aint bawlin.. them paint jobs pay for my shit, but i keep gettin screwed... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 05:49 PM~14316685
> *more like eye crimes,  cause having to look at it, makes me wanna take you to court.
> *


why.. all this kandy makin you have a diabetic seizure


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 27 2009, 06:48 PM~14316682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure customers feel screwed too 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 06:51 PM~14316694
> *why.. all this kandy makin you have a diabetic seizure
> *


good one blacky. 


hey, speaking of rattle can.. i got 1 color match 12oz can.. now come spray my new grill and side mirror. free of charge, since its warranty work!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 05:51 PM~14316698
> *
> sure customers feel screwed too
> 
> ...


acutally i been hookin people up real fat...
its a recession.. i dropped my prices to help yall ****** out..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, *713ridaz*, HE_HATE_ME


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 05:52 PM~14316703
> *good one blacky.
> hey, speaking of rattle can..    i got 1 color match 12oz can.. now come spray my new grill and side mirror.  free of charge, since its warranty work!!
> *


bring it by the shop.. i got you..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 06:54 PM~14316716
> *bring it by the shop.. i got you..
> *


tell me what day. so i can fit in my schedule. i'm a busy man namsayin'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 05:55 PM~14316722
> *tell me what day. so i can fit in my schedule.  i'm a busy man namsayin'
> *


anytime during the week..
im there all day..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 06:59 PM~14316740
> *anytime during the week..
> im there all day..
> *


k


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

sic713, 713ridaz


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 04:56 PM~14316371
> *whate ever happen to the regal with the rooster sticker on back window?
> 
> 
> ...


STILL GOT BUILDING IT REAL SLOW :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 07:03 PM~14316764
> *STILL GOT BUILDING IT REAL SLOW  :biggrin:
> *


you still want these rusty 14's? 3 good tires. call me, have deal that'll probably have you score them for free. 

wrench included this time. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 27 2009, 06:00 PM~14316747
> *sic713, 713ridaz
> *


the fuck you want super trucker..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 27 2009, 06:11 PM~14316147
> *SE  IF BIG BROWN CAN HAVE HIS CAR READY AND TONY
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 06:09 PM~14316781
> *you still want these rusty 14's?  3 good tires.    call me, have deal that'll probably have you score them for free.
> 
> wrench included this time.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  you think theyll look good on my navigator :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 27 2009, 05:49 PM~14316685-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 26 2009, 04:36 PM~14309581
> *FINALLY FINISHED THE CONVERSION , NOW JUST NEED PAINT,CARPET AND SWAP MY FRONT SEAT WITH MY LUXURY SPORT SEATS AND PUT MY LS STEERING WHEEL...AND HAVE MUFASA PAINT AND FLAKE IT :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 06:28 PM~14316883
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i love then ls clips..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 06:41 PM~14316965
> *i love then ls clips..
> *


I WISH I HAD FINISHED MINE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 27 2009, 07:26 PM~14316871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda kept it. even unfinished was cleanest shit you had.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i like the look of the regal front end on em better. 

nice rims on this one too :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 27 2009, 08:49 PM~14317027
> *I WISH I HAD FINISHED MINE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 06:52 PM~14317051
> *sure    :biggrin:
> shoulda kept it.    even unfinished was cleanest shit you had.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 27 2009, 08:52 PM~14317051
> *sure    :biggrin:
> shoulda kept it.    even unfinished was cleanest shit you had.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 05:39 PM~14316627
> *did u buy new body bushings.. thats next on my list..
> *


nah, found sum good ones laying around, but u can find sum on evay way cheaper , they r pretty expensive at the dealer, and takes bout 2 weeks to get them


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 09:10 PM~14317996
> *nah, found sum good ones laying around, but u can find sum on evay way cheaper , they r pretty expensive at the dealer, and takes bout 2 weeks to get them
> *


cool.. ill try ebay.. 
i heard oreillys and places like that have em too


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 11:17 PM~14318058
> *cool.. ill try ebay..
> i heard oreillys and places like that have em too
> *


You started on my tailgate yet?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 27 2009, 09:20 PM~14318089
> *You started on my tailgate yet?
> *


no


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2009, 11:25 PM~14318124
> *no
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2009, 06:25 PM~14316213
> *vs. missouri city in 2011.  :biggrin:
> *


with chrome undies?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Took it to Westheimer last night.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 27 2009, 09:42 PM~14318279
> *with chrome undies?
> *


chrome drawls


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so does anyone know of a paintless dent removal or dent wizard person?????


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2009, 08:49 AM~14320156
> *so does anyone know of a paintless dent removal or dent wizard person?????
> *





yup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 28 2009, 09:05 AM~14320220
> *yup
> *


ok send him over here


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2009, 08:49 AM~14320156
> *so does anyone know of a paintless dent removal or dent wizard person?????
> *


No.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jun 28 2009, 07:50 AM~14319837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk your dent


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

any real ****** out ridin today...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2009, 12:38 PM~14321207
> *any real ****** out ridin today...
> *


fuck, too hot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well later on this evening??


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2009, 02:44 PM~14321242
> *well later on this evening??
> *


Where at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2009, 12:44 PM~14321242
> *well later on this evening??
> *


i dont even have my car to cruise


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2009, 01:42 PM~14321230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 01:07 PM~14321330
> *:0
> *


sup fatboy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2009, 02:13 PM~14321354
> *sup fatboy
> *


whole bunch of nothing. thinking imma put my suits and 3 pair of gators on ebay, since i'm so broke. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 28 2009, 12:55 PM~14321289
> *Where at?
> *


i dont know. and dnt care..
was gunna go to westheimer last night, bu i went out to eat instead..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2009, 02:38 PM~14321207
> *any real ****** out ridin today...
> *


 :wave: came back home. too damn hot out there. lmk bout tonight


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2009, 12:38 PM~14321207
> *any real ****** out ridin today...
> *


Im down with da homies when n wut time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Jun 28 2009, 01:28 PM~14321425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit i dunno.. im just bored ass fuck..
someone deciede something..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Sup cali? u ridin tonight :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Ima try 2 look 4 a good cruisin spot


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Or u know juz cruise around htown without destination fuck it is albout cruise q no? :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 28 2009, 02:19 PM~14321611
> *Or u know juz cruise around htown without destination fuck it is albout cruise    q no? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 28 2009, 02:12 PM~14321586
> *Sup cali? u ridin tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: no thanks for askin... :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 28 2009, 04:57 PM~14321797
> *:uh: no thanks for askin... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT TIME YALL BOYS RIDIN?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 05:01 PM~14322060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BUT WHAT IT DO? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 28 2009, 05:22 PM~14322155
> *YEAH BUT WHAT IT DO? :dunno:
> *


chips out with style


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave: With 5 girls in this house, I never get to be on the computer anymore. Miss you Danny.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 28 2009, 05:54 PM~14322028
> *WHAT TIME YALL BOYS RIDIN?
> *


:dunno: somebody say a time & place


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:uh: I guess nobody wants 2 cruise 4 realz wut time r we're ridin riders?lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 28 2009, 05:57 PM~14322331
> *:wave: With 5 girls in this house, I never get to be on the computer anymore.  Miss you Danny.
> *


i'd miss me too


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Fuck it westimer n wilcrest at taco cabana dey don't trip at 10  or sumwhere else I go everywhere


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 05:02 PM~14322366
> *i'd miss me too
> *


No one to bugg me. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 28 2009, 06:07 PM~14322405
> *No one to bugg me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 28 2009, 02:50 PM~14321763
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its wateva.. i just woke up from a nice nap.. got that itis..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont they still go to irvington...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 28 2009, 04:19 PM~14321611
> *Or u know juz cruise around htown without destination fuck it is albout cruise    q no? :biggrin:
> *


 shit thats wat we do just cruise all around h town, chochi, houston society and the locos are down.... we gonna hit up the chill spot up on beltway 8 and wallisville at lowes!!!!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:dunno: meet at hooters in p-town on beltway 8 @ 8:30 & just roll....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Q onda tony wuz gewd


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

if y'all don't wanna meet us there, let us know where to meet y'all at


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 28 2009, 07:28 PM~14322543
> *Q onda tony wuz gewd
> *


chillin bro just fixin to go wash the lincoln para pegarle a la calle!!!!  y tu que planes?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

So wuz up where we gonna meet up im on da southwest


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 28 2009, 07:29 PM~14322549
> *if y'all don't wanna meet us there, let us know where to meet y'all at
> *


BELTWAY 8 AND WALLISVILLE @ LOWES PARKING LOT..... THATS THE HOTTEST SPOT RITE NOW....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 28 2009, 05:29 PM~14322549
> *if y'all don't wanna meet us there, let us know where to meet y'all at
> *


4 realz


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2009, 02:38 PM~14321207
> *any real ****** out ridin today...
> *


JUST ABOUT EVERYDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 28 2009, 07:31 PM~14322563
> *BELTWAY 8 AND WALLISVILLE @ LOWES PARKING LOT..... THATS THE HOTTEST SPOT RITE NOW....
> *


fuck it if we meet at the hooters we'll roll out that way


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 28 2009, 05:29 PM~14322553
> *chillin bro just fixin to go wash the lincoln para pegarle a la calle!!!!   y tu que planes?
> *


Me 2 gettin ready I forgot I let my ride at hobby airport ima go pick it up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 28 2009, 07:33 PM~14322584
> *fuck it if we meet at the hooters we'll roll out that way
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRO, AROUND 9 PM IT GETS PACKED AND COPS HAVENT FUCKED WITH US IN A WHILE.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 28 2009, 07:34 PM~14322593
> *Me 2 gettin ready I forgot I let my ride at hobby airport ima go pick it up
> *


THAT HAPPENS WHEN U HAVE TOO MANY RIDES!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14322609
> *THAT HAPPENS WHEN U HAVE TOO MANY RIDES!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

My and imatable will meet at hooter then roll to wallisville. If any others from this side of town wanna meet be there in about 45 minutes.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

HOUSTON INC doin it big at McGregor park today








:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jun 28 2009, 08:32 PM~14323501
> *HOUSTON INC doin it big at McGregor park today
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 07:51 PM~14323670
> *:ugh:
> *


maybe u can join


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2009, 08:55 PM~14323703
> *maybe u can join
> *


naw, mines just a bucket :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 28 2009, 09:49 PM~14323650
> *
> *


Y TU TE PIERDES WUEY!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14323703
> *maybe u can join
> *


WUZ UP LONE STAR!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jun 28 2009, 08:50 AM~14319837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 28 2009, 09:12 PM~14324447
> *WUZ UP LONE STAR!!
> *


tryin to think of ways to make a million bux :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

there was one in richmond that had a choptop also but with a roll bar back in 98


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn the 6x9 must of been on clearance at kings :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2009, 10:31 PM~14324627
> *damn the 6x9 must of been on clearance at kings  :0
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 09:26 PM~14324586
> *nice fkin ride
> :uh:
> *


Ya duermete wey.....u know u gon sleep good tonight.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 09:27 PM~14324592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2009, 10:35 PM~14324667
> *:uh:
> *


yeah. a mini truck with dancing bed is alot better :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2009, 11:30 PM~14324620
> *tryin to think of ways to make a million bux  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:   I KNOW ONE WAY BUT MIGHT GET U A COUPLE OF YEARS IN DA PIN!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Freshly certified bucket


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Homer Pimpson..... WHERE DA PICS AT HOMIE!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 28 2009, 10:38 PM~14324687
> *Freshly certified bucket
> 
> 
> ...


nice tires 






:ugh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 28 2009, 11:38 PM~14324687
> *Freshly certified bucket
> 
> 
> ...


NO WONDER THAT BITCH WAS HOPPIN GOOD, HE WENT WITH DA BALLON TIRES! :biggrin: SHIT I MIGHT JUST HAVE TO GET ME SOME.... :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 09:36 PM~14324672
> *yeah. a mini truck with dancing bed is alot better    :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14324687
> *Freshly certified bucket
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2009, 11:52 PM~14324822
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jun 28 2009, 11:30 PM~14324624
> *there was one in richmond that had a choptop also but with a roll bar back in 98
> *


I was at Momo's the day he cut that car it was 95 or 96..... It was sad to see that brand new car get chopped!!! he was some young balla with lotsa $$$


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14324687
> *Freshly certified bucket
> 
> 
> ...


Baller u got da vogues n he wuz sayin don't take pics lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 09:27 PM~14324592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. my homeboy nick did that ride.. grown men ride chevys.. traded it for a 96 impala..

them boys love choppin them tops


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 28 2009, 09:58 PM~14324916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


el sicko and his buckets :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :happysad: :roflmao:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 29 2009, 12:00 AM~14324944
> *Baller u got da vogues  n he wuz sayin don't take pics lol
> *


i didn't even think of it till he said it :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 28 2009, 10:00 PM~14324944
> *Baller u got da vogues  n he wuz sayin don't take pics lol
> *


them ****** coulnt wait to post pics..
its ok, im back on 13's again


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 12:02 AM~14324968
> *them ****** coulnt wait to post pics..
> its ok, im back on 13's again
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2009, 10:01 PM~14324955
> *el sicko and his buckets :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :happysad:  :roflmao:
> *


candy painted bucket. nawsayin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14324968
> *them ****** coulnt wait to post pics..
> its ok, im back on 13's again
> *


bigasstireowned puto :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2009, 11:03 PM~14324978
> *candy painted bucket. nawsayin
> *


elko and 2 dr box? bawlin'


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 09:27 PM~14324592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homies custom had 2 like dat but dey throw dem away after ride 4 a couple days fuckin around da hood lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2009, 10:03 PM~14324978
> *candy painted bucket. nawsayin
> *


hey my bucket is kandy too :biggrin: and im going to put a save a bucket service for all ya riders in houston always needing spares and shit :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2009, 10:01 PM~14324955
> *el sicko and his buckets :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :happysad:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol no lo agas enojar downy lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

single pump six batteries


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 28 2009, 11:11 PM~14325090
> *single pump six batteries
> 
> 
> ...


groupie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

RAGABUCKET.....:cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 12:23 AM~14325207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 28 2009, 11:23 PM~14325207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work. you must have sucked his dick good.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 29 2009, 12:11 AM~14325090
> *single pump six batteries
> 
> 
> ...


THEY BEEN IN DA GAME FOR YEARS, WE GET THERE ONE DAY!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2009, 12:28 AM~14325264
> *nice work.  you must have sucked his dick good.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE GORDITO ERES GATCHO WUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 28 2009, 10:28 PM~14325264
> *nice work.  you must have sucked his dick good.
> *


Hey as much dicksuckin u did wit marc and how much u got punked by him .....I would just be quite if I was u.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 12:32 AM~14325297
> *Hey as much dicksuckin u did wit marc and how much u got punked by him .....I would just be quite if I was u.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

choppin block....mayne


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man I know shane gota miss this regal....











































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think the dude painted the frame and belly on the regal, murals kill it though..IMO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 28 2009, 10:23 PM~14325207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good !!! Now go get it out of Brian driveway so I can get mine in. :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2009, 12:51 AM~14325502
> *looks good !!!  Now go get it out of Brian driveway so I can get mine in. :biggrin:
> *


o rly???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 28 2009, 10:52 PM~14325511
> *o rly???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jun 29 2009, 12:54 AM~14325528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 28 2009, 10:51 PM~14325502
> *looks good !!!  Now go get it out of Brian driveway so I can get mine in. :biggrin:
> *


Lemme have some of dat big ac money so I can pay em off..... u know how high my bill gon be....






















Na its home now....driveways all urs......


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 12:57 AM~14325562
> *Lemme have some of dat big ac money so I can pay em off..... u know how high my bill gon be....
> Na its home now....driveways all urs......
> *


No this is next for a resto in my drive way!!! 








So you really are gonna pay the other half we talked about?? nice!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 11:05 PM~14325633
> *No this is next for a resto in my drive way!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Betta hope dave gives me dat big ac money loan n u might get lucky....:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:09 AM~14325683
> *Betta hope dave gives me dat big ac money loan n u might get lucky....:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 11:13 PM~14325710
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: I should be deducting labor for not installin my emblems and trim...:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:16 AM~14325740
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh: I should be deducting labor for not installin my emblems and trim...:0
> *


94 deville trunk emblem on the roof = Fkin retarded :uh: 
beatup trim belongs in my beer can recycling bin :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 11:20 PM~14325776
> *94 deville trunk emblem on the roof = Fkin retarded :uh:
> beatup trim belongs in my beer can recycling bin :uh:
> *


Piss yellow gold rims ona blue lecab- airline beanerish :uh:


But we all have different taste right???


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:23 AM~14325791
> *Piss yellow gold rims ona blue lecab- airline beanerish :uh:
> But we all have different taste right???
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:23 AM~14325791
> *Piss yellow gold rims ona blue lecab- airline beanerish :uh:
> But we all have different taste right???
> *


not my wheels and trunk emblems belong on the trunk!!! N you say Im beanerish??? WoW! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 29 2009, 01:24 AM~14325797
> *:0
> *


O'rrlly


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 01:27 AM~14325817
> *O'rrlly
> *


ya rly!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 29 2009, 01:28 AM~14325825
> *ya rly!!!
> *


ya ci


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 01:30 AM~14325837
> *ya ci
> *


no wei!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 29 2009, 01:30 AM~14325839
> *no wei!!!
> *


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus stopped in to say whats up to my TX homies. any of yall comin up to the DENVER SHOW??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 01:32 AM~14325849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats all I used to see when I was livin in Florida :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 28 2009, 11:48 PM~14325463
> *i think the dude painted the frame and belly on the regal, murals kill it though..IMO
> *


hattin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 12:23 AM~14325207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 12:23 AM~14325207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the moon roof in the back? you startin a limo service? LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 29 2009, 07:38 AM~14327230
> *is the moon roof in the back? you startin a limo service? LOL
> *


Lol...times is rough.....got get them extra side hustles on :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 01:36 AM~14325876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha fuck yo high prices :biggrin: :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 29 2009, 09:05 AM~14327804
> *ha fuck yo high prices :biggrin:  :0
> *


x2


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 09:30 AM~14328032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought he wanted the hood and trunk done too


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 29 2009, 09:47 AM~14328195
> *thought he wanted the hood and trunk done too
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 11:30 AM~14328032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 09:30 AM~14328032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he's shittin on you aint he.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

say wat???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how long did it take you to find pic of 60 rag. took a while huh....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2009, 10:31 AM~14328611
> *how long did it take you to find pic of 60 rag. took a while huh....
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-y...=yhoo&type=lgns

time to rebuild again. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 28 2009, 11:23 PM~14325207
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BOUT DAMN TIME YOU POST PIX OF YOUR CAR!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2009, 12:22 PM~14329643
> *BOUT DAMN TIME YOU POST PIX OF YOUR CAR!
> *


i aint got them big money pockets like u so i gota take it slow...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 29 2009, 08:38 AM~14327230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe less is more


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2009, 12:27 PM~14329705
> *he already fks around with high school girls. might as well put a hat on and chauffer them to prom.
> 
> maybe less is more
> *


good idea!!!!!!! might add that to da list of side hustles.......


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:27 PM~14329704
> *i aint got them big money pockets like u so i gota take it slow...
> *


HA I WISH. LOOKS GOOD THOUGH HOMIE.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:49 PM~14329919
> *good idea!!!!!!! might add that to da list of side hustles.......
> *


 :0 

www.lowridercab.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 29 2009, 12:51 PM~14329940-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 uh oh.....u posted a old fo do........weres da fodo lovin bastard at......?????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:55 PM~14329982
> *thnks it aint a rag impala but its a lil something.....
> :0  :0 uh oh.....u posted a old fo do........weres da fodo lovin bastard at......?????
> *


he probably on phone now calling them to pick him up.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 01:55 PM~14329982
> *thnks it aint a rag impala but its a lil something.....
> :0  :0 uh oh.....u posted a old fo do........weres da fodo lovin bastard at......?????
> *


SHIT HOMIE TO EACH HIS OWN. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2009, 12:59 PM~14330016
> *SHIT HOMIE TO EACH HIS OWN. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2009, 12:58 PM~14330009
> *he probably on phone now calling them to pick him up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 28 2009, 11:23 PM~14325207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.....got that camel hair up in that bitch....



looks like its missing something...like some snap buttons :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 29 2009, 10:31 AM~14328611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JUST GO TO SOUTHSIDE C.C TOPIC UNDER CAR CLUBS YOU'LL FIND THEM EASY....* :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 29 2009, 01:25 PM~14330237
> *mayne.....got that camel hair up in that bitch....
> looks like its missing something...like some snap buttons :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: theyll be on there soon  


i know its hot ass fuck out there......dat mc need dat ac unless u ok wit sweating ur balls off


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 03:39 PM~14330972
> *:biggrin: theyll be on there soon
> i know its hot ass fuck out there......dat mc need dat ac unless u ok wit sweating ur balls off
> *


it was a hot one today.......ooohhh weeee :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 29 2009, 02:55 PM~14331127
> *it was a hot one today.......ooohhh weeee :biggrin:
> *


ha...tellin u u need to come on wit da come on..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2009, 11:59 PM~14324920
> *I was at Momo's the day he cut that car it was 95 or 96..... It was sad to see that brand new car get chopped!!! he was some young balla with lotsa $$$
> *



not really mayne. i knew that dumbass. he was from my neighborhood, his name was dwayne stuart, came from a ghetto ass family, had 2 brothers in jail when he got that car(it was a purple one, right?). it was already a bucket and i believe had been wrecked at least once. he was small timin some dope and went to jail for it not long afterwards.

he put aluminum foil on the 'impala ss' logo to make it chrome :biggrin: momo made me move that car for him the day after he cut and i was embarrassed to drive it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 03:30 PM~14331497
> *not really mayne.  i knew that dumbass.  he was from my neighborhood, his name was dwayne stuart, came from a ghetto ass family, had 2 brothers in jail when he got that car(it was a purple one, right?).  it was already a bucket and i believe had been wrecked at least once.  he was small timin some dope and went to jail for it not long afterwards.
> 
> he put aluminum foil on the 'impala ss' logo to make it chrome :biggrin:  momo made me move that car for him the day after he cut and i was embarrassed to drive it
> *


what neighborhood, gangster


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2009, 04:31 PM~14331508
> *what neighborhood, gangster
> *


=VGV=


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought pat was a southwest cholo


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2009, 04:35 PM~14331546
> *i thought pat was a southwest cholo
> *


chale....ese vato is from eastlos


























:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

stupits :uh: 

nah, i knew him and his brothers in the early 90's when i was living in spring. then i went to northside and migrated down to SW. then moved to cali (where i became a real gangsta and learned that there IS a difference between a norteno and sureno) and back to southwest to be a cholo.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2009, 12:51 AM~14325502
> *looks good !!!  Now go get it out of Brian driveway so I can get mine in. :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

oh....wait a minute.....i need the big guns for this one................


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 11:31 AM~14328041
> *x2
> *



mayne you got a discount from what i hear.......


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 05:30 PM~14331497
> *not really mayne.  i knew that dumbass.  he was from my neighborhood, his name was dwayne stuart, came from a ghetto ass family, had 2 brothers in jail when he got that car(it was a purple one, right?).  it was already a bucket and i believe had been wrecked at least once.  he was small timin some dope and went to jail for it not long afterwards.
> 
> he put aluminum foil on the 'impala ss' logo to make it chrome :biggrin:  momo made me move that car for him the day after he cut and i was embarrassed to drive it
> *


i was thinking it was dwayne's car too. hahahah. i remember that bucket :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2009, 06:20 PM~14332038
> *i was thinking it was dwayne's car too.  hahahah.  i remember that bucket :biggrin:
> *



ha, u member :roflmao: remember that fools fucking house. man that shit was nasty as hell.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

fuck it.. more kandy


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 29 2009, 06:40 PM~14332229
> *fuck it.. more kandy
> 
> 
> ...


Did you paint my tailgate today. :angry:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

no... but i sanded it..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 29 2009, 07:04 PM~14332498
> *no... but i sanded it..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 04:12 PM~14331948
> *mayne you got a discount from what i hear.......
> *


I did......he hooked it up real good........ he's not ass expensive ass everyone thinks........and if he was expensive his works is worth it.........but stupid white boy still ain't put my trim on!!!! :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 29 2009, 06:06 PM~14331878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk yo beat up trim and yo trunk/roof emblems :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

slim.. you still wanna do the roof in da elco??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 07:12 PM~14332567
> *I did......he hooked it up real good........ he's not ass expensive ass everyone thinks........and if he was expensive his works is worth it.........but stupid white boy still ain't put my trim on!!!! :angry:
> *



that might be why....he needs positive reinforcement for his fragile psyche. :biggrin: 

but yo shit look good. maybe i shouldn't have just showed up to his house outta the blue all them times and de-motivated him :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 06:25 PM~14333311
> *that might be why....he needs positive reinforcement for his fragile psyche. :biggrin:
> 
> but yo shit look good.  maybe i shouldn't have just showed up to his house outta the blue all them times and de-motivated him :roflmao:
> *


And now da truff comes out....thnks a lot patrick....:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 08:33 PM~14333379
> *And now da truff comes out....thnks a lot patrick....:ugh:
> *



matter a fact, i just barely left when you went to get the car :roflmao: 



i figured my job was done.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

justdeez
:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

chillin at the crib all day.. moment i leave.. if fk'n rains.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 07:46 PM~14333516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dooz open mayne 


and wtf. 4 pumps and 2 batteries? 


:loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 06:36 PM~14333415
> *matter a fact, i just barely left when you went to get the car  :roflmao:
> i figured my job was done.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I better not find no old coney hot dogs hidden under my top or under da carpet....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 08:49 PM~14333554
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I better not find no old coney hot dogs hidden under my top or under da carpet....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 07:51 PM~14333588
> *
> *


they said you like sucking on weenies 


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 29 2009, 06:22 PM~14332065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. you should know better


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2009, 06:55 PM~14333630
> *that fool's brother still mows max's and strange's yards
> no.  you should know better
> *


:roflmao:
you already know..

im surprised to see that bitch do a standing 3 like that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jun 29 2009, 08:53 PM~14333608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i always knew they'd make something outta themselves


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 08:04 PM~14333726
> *:roflmao:
> you already know..
> 
> ...


most them civics could. even with a rear wheel up. lone star would know more about that though. he was the civic king back in the days.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 08:06 PM~14333763
> *meh, why argue :dunno:
> *


yeah, just stick that weenie in your mouth and be quiet


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2009, 09:08 PM~14333788
> *yeah, just stick that weenie in your mouth and be quiet
> *


aaiight :thumbsup: 

OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 06:46 PM~14333516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: some people just dont have any taste hondas lowriders :ugh: :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14333803
> *aaiight :thumbsup:
> 
> OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM
> *


wtf? hahahahahsaha


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 29 2009, 07:18 PM~14333905
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: some people just dont have any taste hondas lowriders  :ugh:  :ugh:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 29 2009, 07:32 PM~14334064
> *:uh:
> *


que pasa contigo chippers


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up everyone


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14333803
> *aaiight :thumbsup:
> 
> OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 06:46 PM~14333516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


atleast it has spokes and juice instead of rice wheels and big ass spolier...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Nix you ready for the picnic?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 07:39 PM~14334151
> *wut up everyone
> *


Were u been at old man?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Whats up Goofy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2009, 07:07 PM~14333778
> *most them civics could.  even with a rear wheel up.    lone star would know more about that though. he was the civic king back in the days.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 07:47 PM~14334252
> *Were u been at old man?
> *


alot of issues...in my life....i lost about 13 g's worth of stuff last sat. they broke into my crib..and cleaned house...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 07:54 PM~14334333
> *alot of issues...in my life....i lost about 13 g's worth of stuff last sat. they broke into my crib..and cleaned house...
> *


Dang....you have any idea who it was? No one seen them taking the shit out?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here are some pics from our cruise sunday night. 








$17 now thats gangsta.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 07:54 PM~14334333
> *alot of issues...in my life....i lost about 13 g's worth of stuff last sat. they broke into my crib..and cleaned house...
> *



aw shit thats fucked off mannn invest in some cameras so you can fill em wit led if that ever happns again but shit just come back harder dawg


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 29 2009, 07:56 PM~14334351
> *Here are some pics from our cruise sunday night.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 07:54 PM~14334333
> *alot of issues...in my life....i lost about 13 g's worth of stuff last sat. they broke into my crib..and cleaned house...
> *


had to be someone u know...or someone that knows u


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2009, 07:59 PM~14334391
> *had to be someone u know...or someone that knows u
> *


I agree


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 07:54 PM~14334333
> *alot of issues...in my life....i lost about 13 g's worth of stuff last sat. they broke into my crib..and cleaned house...
> *


Dam homie sorry to hear dat.........hopefully it was just material shit and hope yo family ok


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

There was only a handful of low out but plenty of donks, slabs and trucks.  
























































The saturns are multiplying. :|


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

alot of it was material..but alot of it ment something to my son and wife and that what hurts me the most ...my son only 4yrs and asking where all his stuff at


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life

:uh: :uh: :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14334333
> *alot of issues...in my life....i lost about 13 g's worth of stuff last sat. they broke into my crib..and cleaned house...
> *


damn that sux!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 29 2009, 08:02 PM~14334428
> *There was only a handful of low out but plenty of donks, slabs and trucks.
> 
> 
> ...


everything starts at old best buy behind almeda mall around 7pm every sunday and sometimes wednesdays, then cops come and everyone runs to slickwillis on monroe, once the cops come and kick us out , its time to go to wallisville where this pics are, NOW, THIS IS WHAT WE THE LOLOWS SHOULD DO TOO, CRUISE AROUND AND DNT CARE ABOUT THEM COPS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 08:03 PM~14334439
> *alot of it was material..but alot of it ment something to my son and wife and that what hurts me the most ...my son only 4yrs and asking where all his stuff at
> *


Dam dat sux......time to get up out da hood homie....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 08:03 PM~14334439
> *alot of it was material..but alot of it ment something to my son and wife and that what hurts me the most ...my son only 4yrs and asking where all his stuff at
> *


move to mo city


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2009, 10:11 PM~14334531
> *move to mo city
> *



out tha hood and into the hood :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 29 2009, 08:05 PM~14334462
> *switches4life
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0
> *


THAT FOOL THERE :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2009, 08:12 PM~14334541
> *out tha hood and into the hood :uh:
> *


better than the gulfton ghetto.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 08:03 PM~14334439
> *alot of it was material..but alot of it ment something to my son and wife and that what hurts me the most ...my son only 4yrs and asking where all his stuff at
> *


sorry to hear that homie, let us kow if u and ur club gona do benefit car wash or sumthing, me and my crew are down to support


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 29 2009, 08:12 PM~14334544
> *THAT FOOL THERE :uh:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2009, 08:11 PM~14334531
> *move to mo city
> *


No...spring :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 08:10 PM~14334522
> *Dam dat sux......time to get up out da hood homie....
> *


ive been here 4yrs..none of my neighbors been robbed..it dont matter where you stay.. they brake in regardless.. i wish i drove up on who ever did it and "JOE HORN THERE ASS!"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 29 2009, 08:15 PM~14334591
> *:angel:  :angel:
> *


lol, still calling aLL HOUSTON HOPPERS TO COME AND PLAY at the chill and grill, :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 10:03 PM~14334439
> *alot of it was material..but alot of it ment something to my son and wife and that what hurts me the most ...my son only 4yrs and asking where all his stuff at
> *


damn, cold blooded mofos. :thumbsdown:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 29 2009, 08:19 PM~14334638
> *lol, still calling aLL HOUSTON HOPPERS TO COME AND PLAY at the chill and grill,  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 ESTE VATO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 29 2009, 08:18 PM~14334624
> *
> *


 :0 :0 wasnt suppost to get stuck, but i did that for the kids  :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 08:18 PM~14334625
> *ive been here 4yrs..none of my neighbors been robbed..it dont matter where you stay.. they brake in regardless.. i wish i drove up on who ever did it and "JOE HORN THERE ASS!"
> *


even more reason to believe its someone u know.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 08:18 PM~14334625
> *ive been here 4yrs..none of my neighbors been robbed..it dont matter where you stay.. they brake in regardless.. i wish i drove up on who ever did it and "JOE HORN THERE ASS!"
> *


Yea I hear ya...if they want it...they gon get it.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

start hitting up local pawn shops in your area, shit will show up quick.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2009, 10:24 PM~14334716
> *start hitting up local pawn shops in your area, shit will show up quick.
> *


Was there anything that would stand out if they tried to pawn it I have family who manages a pwan shop near you. I can ask then to keep an eye out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

don't forget to look through craigslist daily if they also took your star wars collection. people always selling shit in there.

http://houston.craigslist.org/search/tag?q...=min&maxAsk=max


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 28 2009, 11:09 PM~14325683
> *Betta hope dave gives me dat big ac money loan n u might get lucky....:0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 07:54 PM~14334333
> *alot of issues...in my life....i lost about 13 g's worth of stuff last sat. they broke into my crib..and cleaned house...
> *


thats suxs


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 29 2009, 10:10 PM~14334520
> *everything starts at old best buy behind almeda mall around 7pm every sunday and sometimes wednesdays, then cops come and everyone runs to slickwillis on monroe, once the cops come and kick us out , its time to go to wallisville where this pics are, NOW, THIS IS WHAT WE THE LOLOWS SHOULD DO TOO, CRUISE AROUND AND DNT CARE ABOUT THEM COPS
> *


 :uh: THATS WAT WE DO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 29 2009, 08:46 PM~14335004
> *:uh:  THATS WAT WE DO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cuz thats how we roll


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jun 29 2009, 08:46 PM~14334235
> *Nix you ready for the picnic?
> *


OH YEAH


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 10:47 PM~14335032
> *cuz thats how we roll
> *


UALREADYKNOW.COM :biggrin: ..U READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND ALREADY, ILL HAVE MY BATTS. CHARGED UP READY FOR DA BAGGERS......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 29 2009, 09:58 PM~14334388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TO SEE MORE OF UR LIL FAMILY AT DA CHILL SPOT!!! WE TOOK OVER DA NIGHT..... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jun 29 2009, 08:54 PM~14334333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: hope you find out who did it....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 09:47 PM~14335032
> *cuz thats how we roll
> *


HOLD UP *****. JUST CUZ YOU DRIVIN ONE OF OUR CLUB MEMBERS CARS DON'T MEAN YOU CAN USE THAT PHRASE. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 29 2009, 09:11 PM~14334531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


corrected :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jun 29 2009, 08:54 PM~14334333
> *alot of issues...in my life....i lost about 13 g's worth of stuff last sat. they broke into my crib..and cleaned house...
> *


maybe you should get a killer dog to skurr ****** off.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jun 29 2009, 08:51 PM~14335081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it aint copyrited..
and its not his car.. not even in his name so technically he doesnt claim ownership..


the way i roll and the way us riders ride...
knwsayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 29 2009, 08:57 PM~14335165
> *damn sorry to hear that man...
> 
> x100
> ...


U get them things ready for me og triple og??


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 29 2009, 08:10 PM~14334520
> *everything starts at old best buy behind almeda mall around 7pm every sunday and sometimes wednesdays, then cops come and everyone runs to slickwillis on monroe, once the cops come and kick us out , its time to go to wallisville where this pics are, NOW, THIS IS WHAT WE THE LOLOWS SHOULD DO TOO, CRUISE AROUND AND DNT CARE ABOUT THEM COPS
> *


N den go 2 taco cabana on westimer n wilcrest lol!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 10:02 PM~14335225
> *i might go.. think im a be in san antonio
> it aint copyrited..
> and its not his car.. not even in his name so technically he doesnt claim ownership..
> ...


 :loco: :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2009, 08:59 PM~14335201
> *fk mo city
> corrected  :biggrin:
> *


in mo city its common practice for houses to have central air


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 29 2009, 09:06 PM~14335277
> *N den go 2 taco cabana on westimer n wilcrest lol!!!
> *


yea... ok..
hopefully i wont geta flat.. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 29 2009, 09:57 PM~14335166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bawlin'


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:angry: moe city is da shit wut u talkbout shit load of cops :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 29 2009, 10:15 PM~14335384
> *:angry: moe city is da shit wut u talkbout  shit load of  cops :cheesy:
> *


them mo city cops aint trippin on me. got pulled over drunk, with open beer cans, gat in front seat. and they aint do shit.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 06:46 PM~14333516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 u don't have 2 worry about telescopic drivehaft


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 29 2009, 09:17 PM~14335408
> *them mo city cops aint trippin on me.    got pulled over drunk, with open beer cans, gat in front seat.  and they aint do shit.
> *


  I know my homeboy got pullova by da constables fuck up dan a mofo with a broken headlight n dey juz send him home :biggrin: he wuz cummin 4rm my hood briargate


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2009, 11:02 PM~14335225
> *i might go.. think im a be in san antonio
> it aint copyrited..
> and its not his car.. not even in his name so technically he doesnt claim ownership..
> ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 29 2009, 08:58 PM~14334388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN DAT CAPRICE IZ HITTIN!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 28 2009, 10:38 PM~14324687
> *Freshly certified bucket
> 
> 
> ...



DIZ B IZ FIRE!! GIVES ME HOPE FOR MINE!LOL


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 29 2009, 11:06 PM~14336056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2009, 02:55 PM~14329982
> *thnks it aint a rag impala but its a lil something.....
> :0  :0 uh oh.....u posted a old fo do........weres da fodo lovin bastard at......?????
> *


 :uh: it a 64 :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one has 1 china for sale in good condition, 14x7. my homeboy needs 1s. pm me if you do


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 30 2009, 12:14 AM~14336910
> *:uh:  it a 64 :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

no work friday!

fk yeh



but got alot of work at my shop


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2009, 07:56 AM~14338409
> *:uh:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looking for a set of 2 bar knockoffs.....let me know if you have any for sale...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2009, 02:38 PM~14341454
> *:0
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 29 2009, 08:57 PM~14335166
> *HOLD UP *****. JUST CUZ YOU DRIVIN ONE OF OUR CLUB MEMBERS CARS DON'T MEAN YOU CAN USE THAT PHRASE.  :nono:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 30 2009, 02:28 PM~14342446
> *:yes:
> *


man u gettin me hungry with them tortillas u makin..









comadre :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*FOR SALE $7,500 IN AUSTIN, TEXAS IF INTERESTED SEND ME A PM . THNX !!*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14343096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Zeniths or no zeniths???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2009, 04:16 PM~14343444
> *Zeniths or no zeniths???
> *


*NO ZENITH....BUT IF THEY WANT THE ZENITH PRICE WILL CHANGE.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 30 2009, 05:24 PM~14343544
> *NO ZENITH....BUT IF THEY WANT THE ZENITH PRICE WILL CHANGE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2009, 04:33 PM~14343645
> *:wow:
> *


*THE ZENITH ARE FOR SALE NEVER BEEN DRIVEN ON WITH NEW TIRES $2,300 13X7. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED SEND ME A PM.*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 30 2009, 05:38 PM~14343703
> *THE ZENITH ARE FOR SALE NEVER BEEN DRIVEN ON WITH NEW TIRES $2,300 13X7. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED SEND ME A PM.
> *


i'm good. :biggrin: i'm just saving up for tires. i ain't like rest of these bawla's.  but some of these other china loving fools might be interested.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 30 2009, 03:17 PM~14342888
> *man u gettin me hungry with them tortillas u makin..
> 
> 
> ...


boy said tor-ti-llas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 30 2009, 06:24 PM~14344193
> *boy said tor-ti-llas
> *


 :uh:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

TO PURCHASE PLATES CONTACT JOE @ 713-494-1698 OR CLAY @ 281-210-9465....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14343096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is the frame wrapped?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 30 2009, 06:20 PM~14344737
> *Is the frame wrapped?
> *


Stress pointed by al at fineline.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

7500 with the zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2009, 09:28 PM~14345554
> *Stress pointed by al at fineline.......
> *


AND THATS ALL O.G. HI LOW IN THE TRUNK...... NOT THE NEW SHIT.....ITS NEW OLD SHIT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea its a nos setup from about 1997. he had it preserved in one of those meat freezer packages that sucks all the air out of the bag and seals it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2009, 08:38 PM~14345690
> *yea its a nos setup from about 1997. he had it preserved in one of those meat freezer packages that sucks all the air out of the bag and seals it
> *


buy it then bawla


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2009, 07:40 PM~14345716
> *buy it then bawla
> *


im broke.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2009, 08:41 PM~14345736
> *im broke.
> *


oh


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jun 30 2009, 06:20 PM~14344737
> *Is the frame wrapped?
> *


*ALL 3 SIDES OF THE CROSS MEMBER IS WRAPPED UPPER ARMS ARE REINFORCED AND EXTENDED 1 1/2 AND AROUND THE EARS. LOWER ARMS ARE ALSO REINFORCED 1/4 METAL WAS USED. AND THE REAR HUMPS AND SPRING PERCHES ARE REINFORCED. *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 30 2009, 05:07 PM~14344006
> *i'm good. :biggrin: i'm just saving up for tires.  i ain't like rest of these bawla's.      but some of these other china loving fools might be interested.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 29 2009, 09:08 PM~14335304
> *in mo city its common practice for houses to have central air
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

michael jackson downloads

http://www.mjackson.com.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

On my way to San Antonio. Hope to see you there.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 30 2009, 03:17 PM~14342888
> *man u gettin me hungry with them tortillas u makin..
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.Give me a call.....oh my bad ur phone got repo!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 1 2009, 04:27 AM~14349059
> *On my way to San Antonio.  Hope to see you there.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wednesday....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 1 2009, 06:52 AM~14349532
> *Ha.Give me a call.....oh my bad ur phone got repo!!
> *


that fool ballin.. just got him a t mobile nikka


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 1 2009, 07:18 AM~14349680
> *wednesday....
> *



No humping today?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 1 2009, 08:43 AM~14350367
> *No humping today?
> *


pre hump tuedays...
she be tired mayne


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 1 2009, 07:18 AM~14349680
> *wednesday....
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Just got off the phone with South Side Customs! They just booked my flight out to Houston,TX on July 12th for there picnic!! So Texas and surrounding states get them cars ready cause I will be there filming the hop as well as Street Ridin! So come out Hang out with Me and put it down for you City!!!*



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485652


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 1 2009, 12:11 PM~14351063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2009, 12:23 AM~14347663
> *michael jackson downloads
> 
> http://www.mjackson.com..
> *


sunnovabitch!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I HEARD SOME ONE IS GETTING SOME PUMPS DONE FOR THEIR RADICAL HOPPER???????? :dunno: "DO IT YOUR SELF" OR DONT DO IT AT ALL!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jun 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14343096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ANYBODY ??*


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2009, 08:21 AM~14350210
> *that fool ballin.. just got him a t mobile nikka
> *


:yes: :yes: good looking out :barf: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2009, 10:21 AM~14351174
> *Man! Just got off the phone with South Side Customs! They just booked my flight out to Houston,TX on July 12th for there picnic!! So Texas and surrounding states get them cars ready cause I will be there filming the hop as well as Street Ridin! So come out Hang out with Me and put it down for you City!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485652
> *


 :0 :0 :0.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 1 2009, 09:43 AM~14350367
> *No humping today?
> *


later tonight... :cheesy: 

LOL!! im just tired.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 1 2009, 10:58 AM~14350932
> *pre hump tuedays...
> she be tired mayne
> *


:yes: 

:roflmao:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess+Jul 1 2009, 11:24 AM~14351889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice to be your boyfriend


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 1 2009, 10:51 AM~14351528
> *I HEARD SOME ONE IS GETTING SOME PUMPS DONE FOR THEIR RADICAL HOPPER???????? :dunno: "DO IT YOUR SELF" OR DONT DO IT AT ALL!!!!!
> *


X10000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!, BUT U KNOW THESE CATS CANT BUILD SHIT ON THEIR OWN, :0 :0 , FUCK IT, LET THEM DO WHATEVER THEY WANT AFTER ALL ,this helps lowriding-hoppin in htown, BUT, WE ARE THE ONES WITH BRAGGING RIGHTS!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2009, 10:21 AM~14351174
> *Man! Just got off the phone with South Side Customs! They just booked my flight out to Houston,TX on July 12th for there picnic!! So Texas and surrounding states get them cars ready cause I will be there filming the hop as well as Street Ridin! So come out Hang out with Me and put it down for you City!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485652
> *


ALREADY


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

So you are saying you built your rims from scratch? You saying you did your own paint line to do the finish? Made your tires from scratch? Hand built a one off custom car body??? built frame from scratch???etc....... If not then you didnt build it just assisted in the dress up on the car the manufacture built with parts already made by a company


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

U ARE ON A HOLE DIFERENT PAGE HOMIE, PAY ATTENTION ON WHAT WE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 1 2009, 07:22 PM~14355575
> *U ARE ON A HOLE DIFERENT PAGE HOMIE, PAY ATTENTION ON WHAT WE TALKING ABOUT
> *


pay attention to what..that building cars and if they didnt do a "certain part" then they get no braggin rights? No arguing just a convo I had earlier with someone...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so if someone had a car built out of state, or had flew someone in town to fine tune their setup, or do whatever to the car, yall still wouldnt give props. am i wrong.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14355597
> *so if someone had a car built out of state, or had flew someone in town to fine tune their setup, or do whatever to the car, yall still wouldnt give props. am i wrong.
> *


 :0 guess u dont get props unless u do it yourself in htown... it shouldnt matter who builds what or who has who do what to ur car.. as long as its clean and working shouldnt be a problem...just my opinion....sounds like another excuse to me... if someone loses its gonna be " oh u had so and so build those pumps".. maybe u should do the same and ur car will work too...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 07:25 PM~14355597
> *so if someone had a car built out of state, or had flew someone in town to fine tune their setup, or do whatever to the car, yall still wouldnt give props. am i wrong.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 1 2009, 05:28 PM~14355607
> *:0  guess u dont get props unless u do it yourself in htown... it shouldnt matter who builds what or who has who do what to ur car.. as long as its clean and working shouldnt be a problem...just my opinion....sounds like another excuse to me... if someone loses its gonna be " oh u had so and so build those pumps".. maybe u should do the same and ur car will work too...
> *


i agree. lowriding is a matter of time and money, u either have one or the other, rarely both at the same time. some people dont have the time to do it, some people dont have the money. either way in the end, it gets done.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 05:30 PM~14355621
> *i agree. lowriding is a matter of time and money, u either have one or the other, rarely both at the same time.  some people dont have the time to do it, some people dont have the money.  either way in the end, it gets done.
> *


yea.. it sounds like it u pay to have something working and are up against someone who did it themselves and win u dont actually win bcuz u didnt do it yourself..heres a thought.. maybe building cars themselves isnt for them.. they dont like the dirty work jus the end result.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 30 2009, 02:19 AM~14337476
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  SWITCH
> 
> 
> ...


*PLEASE READ STICKER IN LOWER LEFT CORNER OF BACK WINDOW*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2009, 07:52 PM~14355777
> *PLEASE READ STICKER IN LOWER LEFT CORNER OF BACK WINDOW
> *


people using firefox wont see it because when you quote something it makes the pics smaller


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Aww man...getcho popcorn ready....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 1 2009, 06:04 PM~14355888
> *people using firefox wont see it because when you quote something it makes the pics smaller
> *


It says....QUIT BITCHIN!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 08:07 PM~14355912
> *It says....QUIT BITCHIN!!
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 1 2009, 06:04 PM~14355888
> *people using firefox wont see it because when you quote something it makes the pics smaller
> *


right click - view image


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Jun 30 2009, 07:57 PM~14344531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I NO YA'LL GET HUNGRY.....SUPPORT UR LOCAL CAR CLUB.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 08:19 PM~14356027
> *right click - view image
> *


thanks i thought that only worked when the images dont show up


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*Coming Soon...*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

MAN some people finally get a car to hop, some inches after years!! And there mouth opens up more inches.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 06:05 PM~14355891
> *Aww man...getcho popcorn ready....
> *


I got my popcorn and chips. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 1 2009, 06:38 PM~14356283
> *MAN  some people finally get a car to hop, some inches after years!! And there mouth opens up more inches.
> *


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 1 2009, 06:46 PM~14356384
> *:0
> *



 :biggrin: You are the main instigator! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Spam Time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 1 2009, 06:48 PM~14356424
> *  :biggrin: You are the main instigator!  :biggrin:
> *


nope... not me... i understand what u are sayin though...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 1 2009, 06:50 PM~14356439
> *nope... not me... i understand what u are sayin though...
> *


Where have you been? Haven't seen you at the cruise spots.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 1 2009, 06:51 PM~14356458
> *Where have you been? Haven't seen you at the cruise spots.
> *


jus chillin man... gettin ready to leave again.... aint nothing going on out here so i dont even go to anything anymore... imma hit up the chill and grill for support and go back home.. should be some good hops since rollin is coming...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 1 2009, 07:34 PM~14356210
> *Coming Soon...
> 
> 
> ...


her boobs coming soon? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 1 2009, 08:10 PM~14356685
> *her boobs coming soon?  :cheesy:
> *


so distracted by boobs.. they spelled bullevard wrong. or else they trying to be different. :ugh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 1 2009, 07:16 PM~14356743
> *so distracted by boobs.. they spelled bullevard wrong.  or else they trying to be different.    :ugh:
> *


Ok Webster's Dictionary. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 1 2009, 06:48 PM~14356424
> *  :biggrin: You are the main instigator!  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Spam Time


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 1 2009, 08:59 PM~14357214
> *Spam Time
> 
> 
> ...


 that big ass parking lot never gonna get filled!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 1 2009, 10:21 PM~14357422
> *that big ass parking lot never gonna get filled!!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 thats that stupid school ima go to next year, then back at uh :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 1 2009, 09:22 PM~14357431
> *  thats that stupid school ima go to next year, then back at uh  :cheesy:
> *


thats where all the hoes be at :yes:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 1 2009, 10:23 PM~14357442
> *thats where all the hoes be at :yes:
> *


and when he getrs there, there will be one more.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 1 2009, 08:23 PM~14357442
> *thats where all the hoes be at :yes:
> *


No....dats where all da la sad eyes sharpie eyebrow hoes at.....da fine bad bitches be at da campus over here by spring by marcustoms


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 1 2009, 09:59 PM~14357214
> *Spam Time
> 
> 
> ...


wtf???? we dj'ing again????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 1 2009, 10:38 PM~14357596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


life time contract


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 10:38 PM~14357596
> *No....dats where all da la sad eyes sharpie eyebrow hoes at.....da fine bad bitches be at da campus over here by spring by marcustoms
> *


co.sign :biggrin: spent 6 semesters there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 1 2009, 10:45 PM~14357682
> *co.sign :biggrin:  spent 6 semesters there
> *


whats school are yall talking about?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 1 2009, 08:30 PM~14357517
> *and when he getrs there, there will be one more.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Tailgate?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 1 2009, 10:44 PM~14357666
> *life time contract
> *


i retired my tables.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14357666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14357718
> *Talkin bout da northline campus......fuckin idiot.
> 
> *


didnt u go to UTI?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14357718
> *Talkin bout da northline campus......fuckin idiot.
> 
> *


slow down featherweight


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 10:49 PM~14357718
> *Talkin bout da northline campus......fuckin idiot.
> 
> *


pinche hojas de papel, how can you call the man an idiot when he's going to a "college" and not some uti b.s.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 10:49 PM~14357718
> *Talkin bout da northline campus......fuckin idiot.
> 
> *


 hno: oh snap.. shoulders is crunk today


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14357745
> *hno:  oh snap.. shoulders is crunk today
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2009, 08:52 PM~14357758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they cant fuck with this guy...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 1 2009, 08:47 PM~14357697
> *Tailgate?
> *


almost... gettin sprayed tommorow..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 10:55 PM~14357780
> *they cant fuck with this guy...
> 
> 
> ...








ragalaky before he discovered a tubanazo step


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 1 2009, 06:28 PM~14355607
> *:0  guess u dont get props unless u do it yourself in htown... it shouldnt matter who builds what or who has who do what to ur car.. as long as its clean and working shouldnt be a problem...just my opinion....sounds like another excuse to me... if someone loses its gonna be " oh u had so and so build those pumps".. maybe u should do the same and ur car will work too...
> *


x442


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14357728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He ain't gon do shit wit his "college" education....just look at him....he likes fodos...



> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 1 2009, 08:51 PM~14357745
> *hno:  oh snap.. shoulders is crunk today
> *


Hey....fuck u.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 1 2009, 09:00 PM~14357842
> *x442
> *



failed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 09:01 PM~14357850
> *Least I ain't have to goto school in pink scrubs pootolips...
> 
> *


bitch my school cost me a total of 2000$. and today i got paid for 8 hours and havent even left the house. so f/o


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 1 2009, 06:28 PM~14355607
> *:0  guess u dont get props unless u do it yourself in htown... it shouldnt matter who builds what or who has who do what to ur car.. as long as its clean and working shouldnt be a problem...just my opinion....sounds like another excuse to me... if someone loses its gonna be " oh u had so and so build those pumps".. maybe u should do the same and ur car will work too...
> *


F.T.P.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 1 2009, 11:00 PM~14357842
> *x442
> *




Learn to use tags cracka.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2009, 11:02 PM~14357863
> *failed!!!!
> *



lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2009, 08:58 PM~14357824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: old small minds are easily amused.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 11:03 PM~14357880
> *:uh: old small minds are easily amused.
> *


have to amuse myself somehow after sitting in my own office all day in the a/c. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 09:02 PM~14357865
> *bitch my school cost me a total of 2000$. and today i got paid for 8 hours and havent even left the house. so f/o
> *


U want a fuckin cookie bitch?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

If your school costs more than you make in a year then you fail.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2009, 09:03 PM~14357879
> *lol
> *


dammit.. u caught that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 11:04 PM~14357890
> *U want a fuckin cookie bitch?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 09:04 PM~14357890
> *U want a fuckin cookie bitch?
> *


id be mad too if i went to school to work at walmart lube center. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2009, 09:04 PM~14357889
> *have to amuse myself somehow after sitting in my own office all day in the a/c.  :biggrin:
> *


I guess dats koo if dats wat u like.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 1 2009, 09:06 PM~14357915
> *id be mad too if i went to school to work at walmart lube center.  :biggrin:
> *


X2....:angry: bitch ass walmart never wanted to hire me...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 1 2009, 10:03 PM~14357878
> *Learn to use tags cracka.
> *


SCREW YOU PECKERWOOD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 11:07 PM~14357932
> *X2....:angry: bitch ass walmart never wanted to hire me...
> *


they must have had the set amount of black workers there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 09:07 PM~14357932
> *X2....:angry: bitch ass walmart never wanted to hire me...
> *


they didnt hire me either back in highschool. fuck em


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Most people who say they wouldn't want a job inside an office say it because they can't get a job inside an office.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 1 2009, 11:08 PM~14357941
> *SCREW YOU PECKERWOOD
> *


Don't make me come flatten the tires on your house. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 1 2009, 09:30 PM~14357517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never saw those

:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2009, 09:09 PM~14357944
> *they must have had the set amount of black workers there.
> *


:angry:  dats racist!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 11:10 PM~14357972
> *:angry:  dats racist!!!!!
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 1 2009, 10:10 PM~14357964
> *Don't make me come flatten the tires on your house.  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: GOOD ONE.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 1 2009, 09:09 PM~14357953
> *Most people who say they wouldn't want a job inside an office say it because they can't get a job inside an office.
> *


I kick it in da ac bout 75% of da time at work.....go outside work...sweat....take a shit in da ac....then go chill in da ac....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2009, 10:49 PM~14357718
> *Talkin bout da northline campus......fuckin idiot.
> 
> *


i was talking about north harris. i didnt go to no northline


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 1 2009, 09:25 PM~14358151
> *i was talking about north harris.  i didnt go to no northline
> *


Dats wat I meant...all da fine bitches were at north harris ......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 1 2009, 08:48 PM~14356424
> *  :biggrin: You are the main instigator!  :biggrin:
> *


yes he is!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 1 2009, 08:53 PM~14356480
> *jus chillin man... gettin ready to leave again.... aint nothing going on out here so i dont even go to anything anymore... imma hit up the chill and grill for support and go back home.. should be some good hops since rollin is coming...
> *


UR HOPPER ALMOST READY? :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

3 Members: *TopDogg*, h-town team 84 caddy, cali rydah

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 1 2009, 07:28 PM~14355607
> *:0  guess u dont get props unless u do it yourself in htown... it shouldnt matter who builds what or who has who do what to ur car.. as long as its clean and working shouldnt be a problem...just my opinion....sounds like another excuse to me... if someone loses its gonna be " oh u had so and so build those pumps".. maybe u should do the same and ur car will work too...
> *


GUESS U GOT A POINT HOMIE, BUT U STILL AINT GOT A CAR IN DA HOP PIT!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 1 2009, 07:09 PM~14355509
> *X10000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!, BUT U KNOW THESE CATS CANT BUILD SHIT ON THEIR OWN, :0  :0  , FUCK IT, LET THEM DO WHATEVER THEY WANT AFTER ALL ,this helps  lowriding-hoppin in htown, BUT,  WE ARE THE ONES WITH BRAGGING RIGHTS!!!
> *


UR RITE DAWG!!! FK IT LETS HOP!!!!!! U BETTER BE READY CAUSE MY PIECE OF SHIT IS GONNA LAND ON TOP OF UR BOILERCUTTY..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2009, 12:21 PM~14351174
> *Man! Just got off the phone with South Side Customs! They just booked my flight out to Houston,TX on July 12th for there picnic!! So Texas and surrounding states get them cars ready cause I will be there filming the hop as well as Street Ridin! So come out Hang out with Me and put it down for you City!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485652
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 04:01 AM~14359929
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 2 2009, 03:17 AM~14359959
> *nice
> *


its a 2 door. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 04:18 AM~14359960
> *its a 2 door.  :uh:
> *


oh ,it look like shit , know that i realized that


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 1 2009, 09:10 PM~14357964
> *Don't make me come flatten the tires on your house.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 1 2009, 02:01 PM~14352970
> *must be nice to be your boyfriend
> *


 :biggrin: 

thirsty thursday. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 1 2009, 08:16 PM~14356743
> *so distracted by boobs.. they spelled bullevard wrong.  or else they trying to be different.    :ugh:
> *


*

Come on now! You think were that stupid? lol... The name is spelled like that cause it's a collaboration between me "BLVD" and Jesse "Toro" Jimenez...*
*
But yeah the boobs were distracting...
*
:biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR THE DAY OF THE PICNIC*

*Itinerary:*

12 PM – Start serving food (over 600 lbs. of fajitas!) 

2 PM – Tug-a-war competition ($100 – 1st Place)

3 PM – Car hop competition: $2,000 in cash prizes (four categories)

4 PM – Beer belly contest (Budweiser cooler – 1st Place)

*Other activities/prizes throughout the day:*

	Door prizes will be given out every 30 – 45 minutes.

	Volleyball competition for “bragging rights”.

	Most club entrees: $100 – 1st Place

	Furthest distance: $100 – 1st Place


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

*GRILL & CHILL '09 PRE-PARTY BASH*










CLUB ELEMENT LOUNGE
2611 SAN JACINTO @ MCGOWEN
HOUSTON, TX 

DATE: FRIDAY JULY 11, 2009

BEFORE 11 PM – GET IN FREE 

COME PARTY WITH LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND KICK BACK!!!

DRESS CODE: STYLISH AND TRENDY (EX. PRINTED T-SHIRTS AND BUTTON-UPS. NO TINNY SHOES!!!)


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 1 2009, 10:51 AM~14351528
> *I HEARD SOME ONE IS GETTING SOME PUMPS DONE FOR THEIR RADICAL HOPPER???????? :dunno: "DO IT YOUR SELF" OR DONT DO IT AT ALL!!!!!
> *


Thats funny


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:0 








[/quote]
even for me thats a little too bright.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 2 2009, 08:57 AM~14361356
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thirsty thursday. :thumbsup:
> *


sayy ahhhhh!

let me drop my load..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 11:43 AM~14362385
> *sayy ahhhhh!
> 
> let me drop my load..
> *


uhhh no thanks. :nono: 

:buttkick:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 11:23 AM~14361646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 10:23 AM~14361646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
i got that locked up! *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 1 2009, 10:12 PM~14358564
> *BUT U STILL AINT GOT A CAR IN DA HOP PIT</span>!!!
> *


and u still dont have a complete hopper thats works in the hop pit.. so whats ur point??? junkyard customs :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 12:35 PM~14363414
> *actually it is... :0
> and u still dont have a complete hopper thats works in the hop pit.. so whats ur point???  junkyard customs  :biggrin:
> *


Instagator!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 12:37 PM~14363440
> *Instagator!!!!
> *


i made a general statement and now imma instigator... oh well...im not a baller who can just go in thhe driveway and build a car..but i do send my shit to shops for work... i dont have the tools, time or skill to do it.. so instead i just piece it together.. my car may take 5 plus years like ragalac but i wont be embarassed to pull it out...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:35 PM~14363414
> *actually it is... :0
> and u still dont have a complete hopper thats works in the hop pit.. so whats ur point???  junkyard customs  :biggrin:
> *


JUST TALK IS WAT U ARE, I HOP JUNK BUT IM OUT THERE KEEPING THIS SHIT ALIVE!!







WHAERE U AT???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:42 PM~14363499
> *i made a general statement and now imma instigator... oh well...im not a baller who can just go in thhe driveway and build a car..but i do send my shit to shops for work... i dont have the tools, time or skill to do it.. so instead i just piece it together.. my car may take 5 plus years like ragalac but i wont be embarassed to pull it out...
> *


DO UR THING HOMIE, BUT UR SHIT WONT BE DOING SHIT IN HOUSTON ANY TIME SOON.... SEE U AT MAGNIFICOS....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 12:44 PM~14363528
> *JUST TALK IS WAT U ARE, I HOP JUNK BUT IM OUT THERE KEEPING THIS SHIT ALIVE!!
> 
> 
> ...


never knocked u for continuing to do what u do and u know that...im at the house laughing at the shit u bring out...tony u know we all good but u only have one decent car and thats the bought not built lincoln u have...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 1 2009, 08:34 PM~14356210
> *Coming Soon...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 12:46 PM~14363543
> *DO UR THING HOMIE, BUT UR SHIT WONT BE DOING SHIT IN HOUSTON ANY TIME SOON.... SEE U AT MAGNIFICOS....
> *


no u wont i will be in L.A. sorry.... :biggrin: but u know ill check this topic for pics.. hope u win but i doubt u will... my cash is on southside... :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:48 PM~14363572
> *no u wont i will be in L.A. sorry.... :biggrin: but u know ill check this topic for pics.. hope u win but i doubt u will... my cash is on southside... :0
> *


So we goin take a cruise thru the hoods??? :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:46 PM~14363551
> *never knocked u for continuing to do what u do and u know that...im at the house laughing at the shit u bring out...tony u know we all good but u only have one decent car and thats the bought not built lincoln u have...
> *


NO THATS WERE UR WRONG HOMIE ITS ALL GETTING REDONE, ITS A DIFFRENT SET UP THE OLD ONE WENT TO A DONATION, IM DOING ALL THE STRESS POINTS REINFORCEMENT( CAR DIDNT HAVE ANY REINFORCEMENT) OH AND IF U CALL A CAR WITH A BASIC SET UP  BUILT NOT BOUGHT</span>!!!! ASK AROUND...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 12:42 PM~14363499
> *i made a general statement and now imma instigator... oh well...im not a baller who can just go in thhe driveway and build a car..but i do send my shit to shops for work... i dont have the tools, time or skill to do it.. so instead i just piece it together.. my car may take 5 plus years like ragalac but i wont be embarassed to pull it out...
> *


KNOWMSAYIN!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:48 PM~14363572
> *no u wont i will be in L.A. sorry.... :biggrin: but u know ill check this topic for pics.. hope u win but i doubt u will... my cash is on I GUESS U MENT TO SAY ON TONO (TORRES)!!! :cheesy: GET IT RITE HOMIE HIS THE ONE WORKING MAGIC....*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 02:56 PM~14363662
> *KNOWMSAYIN!!!
> *


I GOT NOTHING TO SAY ABOUT U HOMIE UR DOING UR THING!!!  PERO EL CALI AINT DOING SHIT BUT TALK!!!AT LEAST HES GOOD AT THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 2 2009, 12:56 PM~14363666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 man I wanted talk shit too ....boooooooooo!!!!! Ur no fun :angry: 

Just fuckin wit ya tony I'm trying homie.....topic had been kinda quit almost didn't seem like da htown topic........:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jul 2 2009, 12:50 PM~14363596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 12:56 PM~14363666
> *ON SOUTHSIDE? I GUESS U MENT TO SAY ON TONO (TORRES)!!! :cheesy:  GET IT RITE HOMIE HIS THE ONE WORKING MAGIC....
> *


NO YOU GET IT RIGHT HE IS PART OF SOUTHSIDE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 12:56 PM~14363666
> *ON SOUTHSIDE? I GUESS U MENT TO SAY ON TONO (TORRES)!!! :cheesy:  GET IT RITE HOMIE HIS THE ONE WORKING MAGIC....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TOPIC GOOD







:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 12:54 PM~14363639
> *NO THATS WERE UR WRONG HOMIE ITS ALL GETTING REDONE, ITS A DIFFRENT SET UP THE OLD ONE WENT TO A DONATION, IM DOING ALL THE STRESS POINTS REINFORCEMENT( CAR DIDNT HAVE ANY REINFORCEMENT) OH AND IF U CALL A CAR WITH A BASIC SET UP  BUILT NOT BOUGHT</span>!!!! ASK AROUND...
> *


90''''''''''''' ON THE BUMPER WANT TO SEE WHAT YOURS IS ON THE BUMPER AND NOT STICKING AND AS BOLIER X22222222222


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 2 2009, 01:28 PM~14363996
> *90'''''''''''''  ON THE BUMPER WANT TO SEE WHAT YOURS IS ON THE BUMPER AND NOT STICKING AND AS BOLIER X22222222222
> *


  NONINTENDO :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-Town, anbody going to the San Antonio WEGO show this weekend, if so have a safe trip.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, switches4life, rollin-hard

Sup Boiler, you going this weekend bro?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

well htown there is the jumpstart to the topic.. im out... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 2 2009, 01:32 PM~14364032
> *3 Members: FPEREZII, switches4life, rollin-hard
> 
> Sup Boiler, you going this weekend bro?
> *


U know it homie, i b there 4 sho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 2 2009, 01:28 PM~14363996
> *90'''''''''''''  ON THE BUMPER WANT TO SEE WHAT YOURS IS ON THE BUMPER AND NOT STICKING AND AS BOLIER X22222222222
> *


HEY WHATS NEW PARTIME HOPPER? :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:33 PM~14364035
> *well htown there is the jumpstart to the topic.. im out... :biggrin:
> *


Man Cali Rydah, you definately started sumthin!!! :biggrin: 

Built, bought, whatever man, for the love of the game that's what I'm talkin bout  
EITHER WAY...........
YOU LOVE IT, YOU LIVE IT, YOU HOP IT, YOU DO WHAT YOU WANT......  

One things for sure..........it's coming back to HOUSTON and that's all that matters right?

TTT
joann AKA Tonio's hina


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jul 2 2009, 02:29 PM~14364592
> *Man Cali Rydah, you definately started sumthin!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> Built, bought, whatever man, for the love of the game that's what I'm talkin bout
> ...


yea u make one statement and someone always takes it the wrong way but hey i dont give a fuck and will continue to say what i feel when i want in person or on the net... everybody i talk shit to on here has my number.. if it ever gets too serious they can just call me...but to me its all part of the game...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:33 PM~14364628
> *yea u make one statement and someone always takes it the wrong way but hey i dont give a fuck and will continue to say what i feel when i want in person or on the net... everybody i talk shit to on here has my number.. if it ever gets too serious they can just call me...but to me its all part of the game...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 03:33 PM~14364628
> *yea u make one statement and someone always takes it the wrong way but hey i dont give a fuck and will continue to say what i feel when i want in person or on the net... everybody i talk shit to on here has my number.. if it ever gets too serious they can just call me...but to me its all part of the game...
> *



Na I think the hatin is motivatin, :0 makes everyone else want to be a part of the crunk topic. I didn't know much about hoppin but now I LOVE IT, and love to hear about it, who's talkin and who's not showin up is what makes me laugh. 
keep it up, I'm a groupie and #1 fan of my man.  

joann


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 02:38 PM~14364694
> *:uh:
> *


  but u know its true... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jul 2 2009, 02:39 PM~14364706
> *Na I think the hatin is motivatin,  :0  makes everyone else want to be a part of the crunk topic.  I didn't know much about hoppin but now I LOVE IT, and love to hear about it, who's talkin and who's not showin up is what makes me laugh.
> keep it up, I'm a groupie and #1 fan of my man.
> 
> ...


imma spectator.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:39 PM~14364708
> *  but u know its true... :biggrin:
> *


TTT FOR THE ESPECTATORS AND CHEERLEADERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 02:41 PM~14364737
> *TTT FOR THE ESPECTATORS AND CHEERLEADERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT for spell check :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 04:41 PM~14364730
> *imma spectator....  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:44 PM~14364764
> *TTT for spell check  :biggrin:
> *


PUROSPANGLISH.COM :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Jul 2 2009, 02:45 PM~14364785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PUROBULLSHIT.COM :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 03:41 PM~14364737
> *TTT FOR THE ESPECTATORS AND CHEERLEADERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



That's right! trying to motivate the ladies too! Someday I wanna be just like you guys, hoppin my shit, weather it's a beat up piece of shit or not, i'm gonna take it out there and represent cuz I love it. 2010 guys, AT1's gonna take me there. 
you just watch..........then I won't just be a cheerleader I'm gonna be a leader baby!  

joann AKA Tonio's hina

ok, ok maybe not me on the switches :biggrin: but I'm gonna be there LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jul 2 2009, 02:49 PM~14364832
> *That's right!  trying to motivate the ladies too!  Someday I wanna be just like you guys,  hoppin my shit, weather it's a beat up piece of shit or not, i'm gonna take it out there and represent cuz I love it.  2010 guys, AT1's gonna take me there.
> you just watch..........then I won't just be a cheerleader I'm gonna be a leader baby!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 COOL, AND YES IS TRUE, SUM HOPPERS HERE IN HTOWN LOOK LIKE A LOWRIDER, OTHERS DNT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 02:54 PM~14364898
> *:0  :0 COOL, AND YES IS TRUE, SUM HOPPERS HERE IN HTOWN LOOK LIKE A LOWRIDER, OTHERS DNT
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 02:33 PM~14364628
> *yea u make one statement and someone always takes it the wrong way but hey i dont give a fuck and will continue to say what i feel when i want in person or on the net... everybody i talk shit to on here has my number.. if it ever gets too serious they can just call me...but to me its all part of the game...
> *


:0 :0 :0 hey...I ain't got ur number...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 03:01 PM~14365013
> *:0 :0 :0 hey...I ain't got ur number...
> *


its (713) fuck-off


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 03:01 PM~14365013
> *:0 :0 :0 hey...I ain't got ur number...
> *


yea u do bitch... u stopped callin when the lakers put houston out of the playoffs... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 03:06 PM~14365063
> *yea u do bitch... u stopped callin when the lakers put houston out of the playoffs... :0
> *


Oh....guess I got pissed and deleted it......still fuck u and fuck yo lakers....oh...and fuck yo future hopper :biggrin: lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 03:09 PM~14365086
> *Oh....guess I got pissed and deleted it......still fuck u and fuck yo lakers....oh...and fuck yo future hopper :biggrin: lol
> *


fuck yo moonroof in the back of ur caddy.. fuck the rockets.. and fuck YOU :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2009, 03:04 PM~14365038
> *its (713) fuck-off
> *


I called...said its disconnected...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 03:10 PM~14365100
> *fuck yo moonroof in the back of ur caddy.. fuck the rockets.. and fuck YOU :biggrin:
> *


Oh...ok.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 03:12 PM~14365117
> *Oh...ok.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

COMING TO HOUSTON TO CALM DOWN ALL THESE CHIPPERS :biggrin: 








:0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 03:27 PM~14365273
> *COMING TO HOUSTON TO CALM DOWN ALL THESE CHIPPERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what about the junky luxury sport in the back.. i can get that here too... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WAIT A MINUTE, I POSTED WRONG PIC, THIS IS IT GAME OVER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh: ummm...let's keep both them junk transformer cars were they at and out of houston......ok.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 03:30 PM~14365304
> *WAIT A MINUTE, I POSTED WRONG PIC, THIS  IS IT GAME OVER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bucket... to bad it doesnt exist anymore... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 03:32 PM~14365326
> *:ugh: ummm...let's keep both them junk transformer cars were they at and out of houston......ok.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 03:32 PM~14365327
> *:0 bucket... to bad it doesnt exist anymore... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 03:37 PM~14365379
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 02:56 PM~14363666
> *ON SOUTHSIDE? I GUESS U MENT TO SAY ON TONO (TORRES)!!! :cheesy:  GET IT RITE HOMIE HIS THE ONE WORKING MAGIC....
> *


Hood Hopper was hitting back bumper before that dude ever showed up.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@Jul 2 2009, 04:02 PM~14365614
> *Hood Hopper was hitting back bumper before that dude ever showed up.
> *


hmmmm.. are u are???


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

on da way 2 galveston 2 replace a door glass for a 03 impala juz cruisin :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@Jul 2 2009, 04:02 PM~14365614
> *Hood Hopper was hitting back bumper before that dude ever showed up.
> *


yes it did, but wasnt doing the inches its doing now


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 PM~14357605
> *wtf????  we dj'ing again????
> *


What are you talking about? Shortdog came by himself last year. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jul 2 2009, 04:49 PM~14364832
> *That's right!  trying to motivate the ladies too!  Someday I wanna be just like you guys,  hoppin my shit, weather hey no sneak dissin*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 09:23 AM~14361646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: better rent some protapottes


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 09:25 AM~14361673
> *GRILL & CHILL '09 PRE-PARTY BASH
> 
> 
> ...


FRIDAY IS JULY 10 2009?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14365273
> *COMING TO HOUSTON TO CALM DOWN ALL THESE CHIPPERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



hasta que se me va hacer demostrarles quien y de que esta hecho tonio torres

no les tengo miedo y ojala que de adeveras vengan , por que tengo mi as debajo de la manga para callar muchas bocas mal habladas .


yo se a lo que me confio y si vienen mas vale que vengan bien preparados , por que si no se van a llegar una muy grande sorpresa ok    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 04:27 PM~14365273
> *COMING TO HOUSTON TO CALM DOWN ALL THESE CHIPPERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



solo recuerden bien radical que se quede pegado pierde ooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.

saludos los espera tonio torres.


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 2 2009, 06:12 PM~14366126
> *hey no sneak dissin
> *



LOL I don't know your car but I'm jus saying......when I get mine done it may not be a work of art, but I'm gonna hop it anyway.............lowrider style  

joann


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 2 2009, 07:04 PM~14366855
> *hasta que se me va hacer  demostrarles quien y de que esta hecho tonio torres
> 
> no les tengo miedo y ojala que de adeveras vengan , por que tengo mi as debajo de la manga para  callar muchas bocas mal habladas .
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 mucho suspenso :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 2 2009, 07:07 PM~14366877
> *solo recuerden bien  radical que se quede pegado pierde  ooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.
> 
> saludos  los espera tonio torres.
> *


ya sabes, si se queda pegado pierde , y se le pega un sticker que dice, magneto


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 09:35 PM~14367041
> *ya sabes, si se queda pegado pierde , y se le  pega un sticker que dice, magneto
> *


ya valio madre PORQUE EL MIO SE AH PEGADO!!!! :angry:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 08:33 PM~14367031
> *:0  :0  :0 mucho suspenso :biggrin:
> *


 mire compa espero que no sea una broma tuya el que van a venir esos competidores.

por que , es muy raro que tu te hallas enterado , yo les voy a llamar para ver si es cierto .

yo los conosco bien y me van decir la verdad de ser una bromita tuya tuya .

te recuerdo que yo no hablo acctuo ok.

y como vez ni les temo se a lo que me atengo y en verdad me gustaria que vinieran para que vieras el suspenso que se va hacer.

igual que cuando en dallas vieron al hood hopper en accion ok.

saludos tonio .


estare esperando a quien sea y no voy adejar de ir por quien este como otros o no voy a preguntar quien va a venir para dejar de ir ok. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

sap


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 05:30 PM~14365304
> *WAIT A MINUTE, I POSTED WRONG PIC, THIS  IS IT GAME OVER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! NOW THAT MAKE MY PIECE OF SHIT LOOK GOOD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14367131
> *ya valio madre PORQUE EL MIO SE AH PEGADO!!!! :angry:
> *



si se peg pues ni modo lo importante es participar , que no es un juego al fin de cuentas .

lo importante es estar ahi y no solo hablar , hechele ganas compa ahi nos vemos en buena onda.


saludos tono torres


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 07:53 PM~14367186
> *LOL!!! NOW THAT MAKE MY PIECE OF SHIT LOOK GOOD!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no it doesnt.. that car has windows, full interior, keys and it worked everytime it went out...lol...my homie knows it was junk and got rid of it...but u still have ur junk...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@Jul 2 2009, 06:02 PM~14365614
> *Hood Hopper was hitting back bumper before that dude ever showed up.
> *


TRUE BUT IT WASENT DOING SHIT!!! AND TO MY UNDERSTANDING HOMEBOY BOILER PUT IT ON DA BUMPER, JUST FOR UR INFO....  OH AND IT WAS IN DA 60's... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 07:55 PM~14367212
> *TRUE BUT IT WASENT DOING SHIT!!! AND TO MY UNDERSTANDING HOMEBOY BOILER PUT IT ON DA BUMPER, JUST FOR UR INFO....   OH AND IT WAS IN DA 60's... :biggrin:
> *


it was on the bumper and not doing shit??? but urs is never on the bumper and never did shit... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 2 2009, 06:31 PM~14365838
> *on da way 2 galveston 2  replace a door glass for a  03 impala juz cruisin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  Q-VOLE!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 06:43 PM~14365937
> *yes it did, but wasnt doing the inches  its doing now
> *


x3654165413165161568515115165165156651


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jul 2 2009, 04:29 PM~14364592
> *Man Cali Rydah, you definately started sumthin!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> Built, bought, whatever man, for the love of the game that's what I'm talkin bout
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 04:33 PM~14364628
> *yea u make one statement and someone always takes it the wrong way but hey i dont give a fuck and will continue to say what i feel when i want in person or on the net... everybody i talk shit to on here has my number.. if it ever gets too serious they can just call me...but to me its all part of the game...
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 04:41 PM~14364737
> *TTT FOR THE ESPECTATORS AND CHEERLEADERS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


X4556561651121
+
6


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 04:54 PM~14364898
> *:0  :0 COOL, AND YES IS TRUE, SUM HOPPERS HERE IN HTOWN LOOK LIKE A LOWRIDER, OTHERS DNT
> *


 :biggrin: MY IS A JUNKRIDER!!!! BUT AINT SCARED TO COME OUT AND PLAY!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 03:07 PM~14363784
> *:0 :0 :0 :0
> man I wanted talk shit too ....boooooooooo!!!!! Ur no fun :angry:
> 
> ...


THIS IS THE H-TOWN TOPIC!!! SO FUCK U!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 2 2009, 04:31 PM~14365838
> *on da way 2 galveston 2  replace a door glass for a  03 impala juz cruisin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 03:16 PM~14363859
> *imma good tour guide...
> car was painted with rims and cut when u got it.. car looks the same but whatever... u painted it cut it and put rims on it when u got it  :uh: not gon argue about it i jus made a statement....
> i said southside... if tonio is working with them oh well.... :biggrin:
> ...


PUT UR MONEY ON SOUTHSIDE AND ILL TAKE IT FROM U, LET THEM BUILD A CAR ON THEIR OWN AND I BUILD ONE MY SELF WITHOUT NO ONE HELP AND LETS SEE WHO DOES DA THEM THING!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 2 2009, 03:28 PM~14363996
> *90'''''''''''''  ON THE BUMPER WANT TO SEE WHAT YOURS IS ON THE BUMPER AND NOT STICKING AND AS BOLIER X22222222222
> *


U SEEN WHAT MINE WAS DOING, I HAVENT SEEN UR YET TILL THEN WILL SEE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 2 2009, 07:49 PM~14367158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you keep sayin help.. but tonio is part of southside homie..

he's here almost everyday busting ass just like the rest of us.. and when sics car is done.. its going to drive to your house and bust your ass too..

we in the hundreds.. when you get there, holler at us..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 09:23 AM~14361646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



seen you pullin the gold impala out the garage the other day mann thats a clean car


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 2 2009, 07:49 PM~14367153
> *mire compa espero que no sea una broma tuya el que van a venir esos competidores.
> 
> por que ,  es muy raro que  tu te hallas enterado , yo les voy a llamar para ver si es cierto .
> ...


de que te preocupas entonces, si tienes tanta confianza :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 2 2009, 07:57 PM~14367227
> *it was on the bumper and not doing shit??? but urs is never on the bumper and never did shit... :0  :biggrin:
> *


wrong , tonys car did hit bumper few shows, magnificos and toys 4 tots


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:30 PM~14367487
> *lol
> 
> you keep sayin help.. but tonio is part of southside homie..
> ...


U KNOW WHAT IM SAYING HOMIE!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 08:30 PM~14367487
> *lol
> 
> you keep sayin help.. but tonio is part of southside homie..
> ...


awww man that boy said he ridin to the house :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 08:09 PM~14367338
> *PUT UR MONEY ON SOUTHSIDE AND ILL TAKE IT FROM U, LET THEM BUILD A CAR ON THEIR OWN AND I BUILD ONE MY SELF WITHOUT NO ONE HELP AND LETS SEE WHO DOES DA THEM THING!!!
> *


OUCH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:36 PM~14367528
> *wrong , tonys car did hit bumper few shows, magnificos and toys 4 tots
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT CALI RYDER HES OUT OF DA PICTURE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:37 PM~14367547
> *OUCH!!! :biggrin:
> *


 TENGO MUNCHA FE EN MI MISMO!!!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2009, 08:37 PM~14367542
> *awww man that boy said he ridin to the house  :0  :0
> *


only way to do it..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 08:11 PM~14367357
> *U SEEN WHAT MINE WAS DOING, I HAVENT SEEN UR YET TILL THEN WILL SEE!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAN TONY, I WOULDNT WORRIE ABOUT HIM, HES A PARTIME HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 09:30 PM~14367487
> *lol
> 
> you keep sayin help.. but tonio is part of southside homie..
> ...


 :0 housecall!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 08:39 PM~14367561
> *TENGO MUNCHA FE EN MI MISMO!!!
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:30 PM~14367487
> *lol
> 
> you keep sayin help.. but tonio is part of southside homie..
> ...


PARA QUE SE AMONTONAN, NO PUEDES TU SOLO?????? :biggrin: TU Y YO CUANDO QUIERAS, PERO TU HASLO SOLO Y YO HAGO EL MIO.....TUI DICES CUANDO, PERO SIN NINGUNA AYUDA!!!!  Y NO TE ME ENOJES ES PURO ROLLO HOMIE....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:39 PM~14367566
> *MAN TONY, I WOULDNT WORRIE ABOUT HIM, HES A PARTIME HOPPER  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LETS JUST DO DA THEM THANG!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 10:40 PM~14367572
> *:0   housecall!!
> *


DAMN UR 68 IS READY???? BRING IT HOMIE UR 68 AND MY TOWN CAR TU DICES GORDO!!! IF U AINT DONT FUCK U!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 08:30 PM~14367487
> *lol
> 
> you keep sayin help.. but tonio is part of southside homie..
> ...


WAIT A MINUTE , WHY SIC S CAR?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this fool on edgebrook practicing for rodeo related to any of ya'll mojo's?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:44 PM~14367621
> *DAMN UR 68 IS READY???? BRING IT HOMIE UR 68 AND MY TOWN CAR TU DICES GORDO!!! IF U AINT DONT FUCK U!
> *


 :uh: wouldnt nose up to you. parts might fly off your shyt and fk up my car.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 10:46 PM~14367642
> *:uh:    wouldnt nose up to you.    parts might fly off your shyt and fk up my car.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 2 2009, 09:46 PM~14367646
> *:0  :0
> *


pipe down rusty


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 08:42 PM~14367589
> *PARA QUE SE AMONTONAN, NO PUEDES TU SOLO?????? :biggrin:  TU Y YO CUANDO QUIERAS, PERO TU HASLO SOLO Y YO HAGO EL MIO.....TUI DICES CUANDO, PERO SIN NINGUNA AYUDA!!!!    Y NO TE ME ENOJES ES PURO ROLLO HOMIE....
> *


XUN CHINGO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 10:47 PM~14367652
> *pipe down rusty
> *


:|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 08:45 PM~14367630
> *this fool on edgebrook practicing for rodeo related to any of ya'll mojo's?
> 
> 
> ...


MY UNCLE PEDRO :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 08:09 PM~14367338
> *PUT UR MONEY ON SOUTHSIDE AND ILL TAKE IT FROM U, LET THEM BUILD A CAR ON THEIR OWN AND I BUILD ONE MY SELF WITHOUT NO ONE HELP AND LETS SEE WHO DOES DA THEM THING!!!
> *


YOU AND I KNOW YOU COULDNT TOUCH ME BEFORE AND YOU STILL CANT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man that boy said he goin to the HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 08:39 PM~14367566
> *MAN TONY, I WOULDNT WORRIE ABOUT HIM, HES A PARTIME HOPPER  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: confiate amigo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 2 2009, 10:31 PM~14367499
> *seen you pullin the gold impala out the garage the other day mann thats a clean car
> *


thats nothing compared to whats in the shop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 2 2009, 08:50 PM~14367681
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  confiate  amigo    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CADA VEZ QUE SALGO A JUGAR TE ME DESAPARECES :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: , PERO COMO AHORA TIENES AYUDA, ANDAS MUY VALIENTE :roflmao: PERO ESPERA NO TE ENOJES, ESTA MUY BIEN PORQUE SOLO ASI SE PONE BUENA LA COSA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 2 2009, 09:49 PM~14367667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snitch


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 08:53 PM~14367715
> *CADA VEZ QUE SALGO A JUGAR TE ME DESAPARECES :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: , PERO COMO AHORA TIENES AYUDA, ANDAS MUY VALIENTE :roflmao: PERO ESPERA NO TE ENOJES, ESTA MUY BIEN PORQUE SOLO ASI SE PONE BUENA LA COSA
> *


ya comensamos con las escusas :biggrin: :biggrin: des de k te conosco nomas sientes k te ban aganar i sales contus excusas


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 08:42 PM~14367589
> *PARA QUE SE AMONTONAN, NO PUEDES TU SOLO?????? :biggrin:  TU Y YO CUANDO QUIERAS, PERO TU HASLO SOLO Y YO HAGO EL MIO.....TUI DICES CUANDO, PERO SIN NINGUNA AYUDA!!!!    Y NO TE ME ENOJES ES PURO ROLLO HOMIE....
> *


LOOK YOU CANT COMPARE YOURSELF TO ME LOOK AT WHAT IVE BUILT AND BROUGHT OUT FROM SHOW TO HOPPERS WHAT HAVE YOU BROUGHT OUT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 08:49 PM~14367670
> *YOU AND I KNOW YOU COULDNT TOUCH ME BEFORE AND YOU STILL CANT
> *


WEGO LOS MAGNIFICOS 2008 , TONYS CAR HIT 78 AND CAME BACK DOWN ONCE, THEN IT GOT STUCK, BUT ACCORDING TO THE RULES , THEY WERE SUPPOST TO COUNT THE LAST HIT BEFORE STUCK, , THINK UR CAR DID 70'', LETS JUST MAKE IT FAIR HOMIES, EVERYBODY DESERVES CREDIT QUE NO?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well, wouldnt exactly be a HOUSE call anyway.. since that fool lives in a trailer. 



just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 08:57 PM~14367759
> *WEGO LOS MAGNIFICOS 2008 , TONYS CAR HIT 78 AND CAME BACK DOWN ONCE, THEN IT GOT STUCK, BUT ACCORDING TO THE RULES , THEY WERE SUPPOST TO COUNT THE LAST HIT BEFORE STUCK, , THINK UR CAR DID 70'', LETS JUST MAKE IT FAIR HOMIES, EVERYBODY DESERVES CREDIT QUE NO?
> *


I WOULDNT KNOW MY CAR NEVER GET STUCK AT SHOWS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 2 2009, 08:55 PM~14367740
> *ya comensamos  con las escusas  :biggrin:  :biggrin: des de k te conosco  nomas sientes k te ban aganar  i sales contus  excusas
> *


Y CUANDO ME HAS GANADO??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 2 2009, 11:01 PM~14367788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Spam Time


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Big Cash for Hoppers!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 09:03 PM~14367814
> *Y CUANDO ME HAS GANADO??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no wuey cuando te ganan siempre sales con tu excusas :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 10:04 PM~14367830
> *Big Cash for Hoppers!!!
> *


maybe one day they'll use winnings to clean up their cars. 


:ugh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 09:03 PM~14367814
> *Y CUANDO ME HAS GANADO??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


te acuerdas cuando te nia el camino :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i perdistes i tus comadres ni te ayudaron a suvir el carro alatraila :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 10:46 PM~14367642
> *:uh:    wouldnt nose up to you.    parts might fly off your shyt and fk up my car.
> *


chicken shit!!! :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:49 PM~14367667
> *MY UNCLE PEDRO :biggrin:
> *


chale i know him!! CHINGADO WUEY HE STOLE MY HORSE... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:10 PM~14367898
> *chale i know him!! CHINGADO WUEY HE STOLE MY HORSE... :biggrin:
> *


horse must be a bucket too then


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 2 2009, 09:07 PM~14367861
> *te  acuerdas cuando  te nia  el  camino :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i perdistes i  tus  comadres  ni te  ayudaron  a  suvir el carro  alatraila    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok,solo un vez, PERO cuantas veces te he ganado yo        :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:49 PM~14367670
> *YOU AND I KNOW YOU COULDNT TOUCH ME BEFORE AND YOU STILL CANT
> *


LOL!!! MAGNIFICOS U SEEN IT UR SELF.... AHY CHINGOS DE TESTIGOS...  :biggrin: NO TE AGUITES ES LA VERDAD HOMIE... :cheesy:  UR GOOD PEOPLE PERO YA SE TE SUVIO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:09 PM~14367881
> *chicken shit!!! :0
> *


x378572458238790


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 2 2009, 10:50 PM~14367681
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  confiate  amigo    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TE ECHALE GANAS YA SEBES QUE ESTO ES PARTE DEL SHOW....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:53 PM~14367715
> *CADA VEZ QUE SALGO A JUGAR TE ME DESAPARECES :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: , PERO COMO AHORA TIENES AYUDA, ANDAS MUY VALIENTE :roflmao: PERO ESPERA NO TE ENOJES, ESTA MUY BIEN PORQUE SOLO ASI SE PONE BUENA LA COSA
> *


  SE VA A PONER BUENO..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i see what it is.. ya'll just mad i was born here. :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:13 PM~14367922
> *:biggrin:  TE ECHALE GANAS YA SEBES QUE ESTO ES PARTE DEL SHOW....
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:56 PM~14367743
> *LOOK YOU CANT COMPARE YOURSELF TO ME LOOK AT WHAT IVE BUILT AND BROUGHT OUT  FROM SHOW TO HOPPERS  WHAT HAVE YOU BROUGHT OUT
> *


MIS RESPETOS PARA TI EN REFERIESIA DE DINERO,"U GOT THAT', BUT U DONT HAVE WAT IT TAKES TO PUT IT ON DA BUMPER UR SELF.... IM JUST A BROKE MEXICAN, BUT WAT I DO I LIKE DOING IT MY SELF....  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:14 PM~14367939
> *  SE VA A PONER BUENO..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:57 PM~14367759
> *WEGO LOS MAGNIFICOS 2008 , TONYS CAR HIT 78 AND CAME BACK DOWN ONCE, THEN IT GOT STUCK, BUT ACCORDING TO THE RULES , THEY WERE SUPPOST TO COUNT THE LAST HIT BEFORE STUCK, , THINK UR CAR DID 70'', LETS JUST MAKE IT FAIR HOMIES, EVERYBODY DESERVES CREDIT QUE NO?
> *


 :biggrin: ITS HARD TO GET THAT AROUND HERE, ROBERT GOTS DA MONEY BUT THATS IT!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 2 2009, 09:16 PM~14367967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 11:01 PM~14367788
> *well, wouldnt exactly be a HOUSE call anyway.. since that fool lives in a trailer.
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


OH U ALSO FORGOT " EVERYTHING I OWN IS PAYED FOR" AND I DONT LIVE WITH MY MOMMY BITCH!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 09:11 PM~14367910
> *ok,solo un vez,  PERO cuantas veces te he ganado yo               :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????, si acaso no miraste rollin :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:20 PM~14368023
> *OH U ALSO FORGOT " EVERYTHING I OWN IS PAYED FOR" AND I DONT LIVE WITH MY MOMMY BITCH!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 , ouch to the mofo!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

say man im only half mexican so i only understand half of what yall saying. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:20 PM~14368023
> *OH U ALSO FORGOT " EVERYTHING I OWN IS PAYED FOR" AND I DONT LIVE WITH MY MOMMY BITCH!!!
> *


yeah,but everything you own.. probably worth 2 g's at most. including your trailer.

and OWNING means PAID FOR.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 11:03 PM~14367811
> *I WOULDNT KNOW MY CAR NEVER GET STUCK AT SHOWS
> *


PERO EN LA CALLE IT GOT STUCK AND DID I MENTION THAT UR TRUCK TIRES CAME OFF DA GROUND ABOUT 2 FEET.... :biggrin: AND THAT U PARKED ABOUT A MILE AWAY SO KNOW ONE WOULD SEE THAT!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I will talk to my brothers and see if the hoppers that get stuck are disqualified. I dont care if they get stuck, it is easier to measure the inches. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:23 PM~14368072
> *PERO EN LA CALLE IT GOT STUCK AND DID I MENTION THAT UR TRUCK TIRES CAME OFF DA GROUND ABOUT 2 FEET.... :biggrin:  AND THAT U PARKED ABOUT A MILE AWAY SO KNOW ONE WOULD SEE THAT!
> *


hay wuey!!!!! :0 :0 , shit!!! run out of popcorn!!!!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:17 PM~14367976
> *MIS RESPETOS PARA TI EN REFERIESIA DE DINERO,"U GOT THAT', BUT U DONT HAVE WAT IT TAKES TO PUT IT ON DA BUMPER UR SELF.... IM JUST A BROKE MEXICAN, BUT WAT I DO I LIKE DOING IT MY SELF....   :biggrin:
> *


YOU AND I KNOW IVE ALWAYS WORKED ON MY OWN SHIT JUST BECUASE WE GOT A NEW TEAM MEMBER DOESNT MEAN YOU GOT HATE OR COME UP WITH EXCUSES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2009, 10:23 PM~14368064
> *say man im only half mexican so i only understand half of what yall saying.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 11:05 PM~14367843
> *maybe one day they'll use winnings to clean up their cars.
> :ugh:
> *


HOP UR SHIT LETS SEE HOW LONG THAT BITCH WILL STAY IN ONE PIECE....OH UR SHIT DONT HOP!!!! :biggrin: JUST STICK TO UR HOT WINGS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 09:24 PM~14368085
> *I will talk to my brothers and see if the hoppers that get stuck are disqualified. I dont care if they get stuck, it is easier to measure the inches. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 2 2009, 09:49 PM~14367158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your sap button isnt working either?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 11:24 PM~14368085
> *I will talk to my brothers and see if the hoppers that get stuck are disqualified. I dont care if they get stuck, it is easier to measure the inches. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


so is the burban gonna come back out? it looks sad where its at


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 2 2009, 09:27 PM~14368126
> *so is the burban gonna come back out? it looks sad where its at
> *


Dont know, I have other projects.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:26 PM~14368108
> *HOP UR SHIT LETS SEE HOW LONG THAT BITCH WILL STAY IN ONE PIECE....OH UR SHIT DONT HOP!!!! :biggrin:  JUST STICK TO UR HOT WINGS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , pinche tony, on fire tonight!! knocking ngas left and right


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 11:28 PM~14368138
> *Dont know, I have other projects.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 2 2009, 11:16 PM~14367968
> *
> *


EH WUEY Y LOS PERROS, MANDASELOS AL GORDO PARA QUE TENGA ALGO QUE COMER YA LE DIO HAMBRE AL WUEY!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:26 PM~14368108
> *HOP UR SHIT LETS SEE HOW LONG THAT BITCH WILL STAY IN ONE PIECE....OH UR SHIT DONT HOP!!!! :biggrin:  JUST STICK TO UR HOT WINGS
> *


excuses. 

well stick to your junk yard buckets. and keep thinking your DOIN IT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 2 2009, 09:26 PM~14368116
> *your sap button isnt working either?
> *


fuck???, y tu culo still brown, or did u wake up this morning with blue eyes :uh: :uh: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:28 PM~14368142
> *:0  :0  :0 , pinche tony, on fire tonight!! knocking ngas left and right
> *


he typing so hard his trailer is probably rockin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 2 2009, 09:18 PM~14367996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still cant find mine.. this 1985 keyboard is out of date...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2009, 11:23 PM~14368064
> *say man im only half mexican so i only understand half of what yall saying.  :uh:
> *


SORRY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:23 PM~14368072
> *PERO EN LA CALLE IT GOT STUCK AND DID I MENTION THAT UR TRUCK TIRES CAME OFF DA GROUND ABOUT 2 FEET.... :biggrin:  AND THAT U PARKED ABOUT A MILE AWAY SO KNOW ONE WOULD SEE THAT!
> *


I KNOW YOU AINT TALK ABOUT WEIGHT I'LL NEED ONE OF MY PETERBILTS TO HAUL YOUR TANK


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 11:29 PM~14368163
> *fuck???, y tu culo still brown, or did u wake up this morning with blue eyes :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


if didnt know im a coconut


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 09:30 PM~14368173
> *so its all about money.. is that the problem..
> cuz roberts a broke mother fucker right about now..
> still cant find mine.. this 1985 keyboard is out of date...
> *


X2222


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 11:23 PM~14368071
> *yeah,but everything you own.. probably worth 2 g's at most.    including your trailer.
> 
> and OWNING means PAID FOR.
> *


SI TU DISES PINCHE PUTO RESISTA!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 09:29 PM~14368157
> *excuses.
> 
> well stick to your junk yard buckets.    and keep thinking your DOIN IT
> *


man pick a part had a clean ass black bubble cutty.. 1250.. wasnt in parking lot for long.. next day i was goneee....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 11:24 PM~14368085
> *I will talk to my brothers and see if the hoppers that get stuck are disqualified. I dont care if they get stuck, it is easier to measure the inches. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: QUE ROLLO JUAN..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 09:31 PM~14368179
> *I KNOW YOU AINT TALK ABOUT WEIGHT I'LL NEED ONE OF MY PETERBILTS TO HAUL YOUR TANK
> *


bawla talk


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 11:25 PM~14368105
> *YOU AND I KNOW IVE ALWAYS WORKED ON MY OWN SHIT JUST BECUASE WE GOT A NEW TEAM MEMBER DOESNT MEAN YOU GOT HATE OR COME UP WITH EXCUSES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Jul 2 2009, 09:31 PM~14368179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw but i got some nuts if thats what u want


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:32 PM~14368205
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: QUE ROLLO JUAN..
> *



Getting ready for Sundays show.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

every single last one of you mother fuckers got weight.. so we gon leave it at that.. quit bitchin...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 11:28 PM~14368138
> *Dont know, I have other projects.
> *


I SEEN THE burban AT A SHOP ON ALDINE WESTFIELD AND PARKER FOR SALE... $3500


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just an IDEA! Lets do a BIG HOPP at the KRAZY TOYZ show. :biggrin: 

What do the HOPPERS think? :0 

$100 entry fee and $1,000 for the king of Houston. :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 09:34 PM~14368239
> *every single last one of you mother fuckers got weight.. so we gon leave it at that.. quit bitchin...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 09:34 PM~14368239
> *every single last one of you mother fuckers got weight.. so we gon leave it at that.. quit bitchin...
> *



Not everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 10:36 PM~14368261
> *Just an IDEA!  Lets do a BIG HOPP at the KRAZY TOYZ show.  :biggrin:
> 
> What do the HOPPERS think?  :0
> ...


disqualify anybody that shows up with missing parts.  


leaves tony out right away.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

I HOPE NEXT WEEKEND THE HOPPING PIT IS FULL MAKING HOUSTON LOOK GOOD WHILE JAMEL FROM ROLLN IS HERE FILMING THE HOP AND FOR THE AFTER HOPP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 09:36 PM~14368275
> *Not everyone.  :biggrin:
> *


true.. but a lil weight would of gave u more inches..

my elco is gunna be weight free.. garennted to hit 60 single..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14368295
> *disqualify anybody that shows up with missing parts.
> leaves tony out right away.
> *


make sure car has seats and not concrete blocks


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 11:30 PM~14368168
> *he typing so hard  his trailer is probably rockin
> *


TU CASA NO SE MIRA TAN CHULA TAMPOCO WUEY!!! OH MY BAD UR MOMMY HOUSE, U SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT PAINTING THAT BITCH INSTEAD OF TALKING SHIT.... OR JUST GET UR OWN PLACE!!! IF ONLY I LIVED WITH MY MOMMY.. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 10:39 PM~14368311
> *make sure car has seats and not concrete blocks
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 09:34 PM~14368239
> *every single last one of you mother fuckers got weight.. so we gon leave it at that.. quit bitchin...
> *


lol, true, but sum got 300 lb and sum got 3000lb :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14368295
> *disqualify anybody that shows up with missing parts.
> leaves tony out right away.
> *



I said HOPPERS!! :biggrin:  Just Kidding dont get mad, stay friendly.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14368179
> *I KNOW YOU AINT TALK ABOUT WEIGHT I'LL NEED ONE OF MY PETERBILTS TO HAUL YOUR TANK
> *


DONT SEE WHY I HAUL IT WITH MY PIECE OF SHIT TRUCK!!! :dunno: AND I NEVER SAID I DONT HAVE WEIGHT..... :biggrin: BOTTOM LINE IS IM DOING DA WORK... HELL U MIGHT SEE MY CADDY IN UR SHOP SOON!!!! :cheesy: 






















SO TONIO CAN MAKE IT HOP!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:41 PM~14368320
> *TU CASA NO SE MIRA TAN CHULA TAMPOCO WUEY!!! OH MY BAD UR MOMMY HOUSE, U SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT PAINTING THAT BITCH INSTEAD OF TALKING SHIT.... OR JUST GET UR OWN PLACE!!! IF ONLY I LIVED WITH MY MOMMY.. :angry:
> *


i live alone.. and so what if my house little ghetto. least its a HOUSE.. and someone can't come by and flatten my tires on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 10:43 PM~14368341
> *I said HOPPERS!! :biggrin:    Just Kidding dont get mad, stay friendly.
> *


thats it. i aint letting you smoke on my weed again. so dont come knocking on port-o-potty.. talkin about "hey, what you smoking on" like last time. :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 11:29 PM~14368157
> *excuses.
> 
> well stick to your junk yard buckets.    and keep thinking your DOIN IT
> *










IVE BEEN ROLLING, NEVER SEEN U AROUND!!!! "NOT ROUND" :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:43 PM~14368344
> *DONT SEE WHY I HAUL IT WITH MY PIECE OF SHIT TRUCK!!! :dunno: AND I NEVER SAID I DONT HAVE WEIGHT..... :biggrin: BOTTOM LINE IS IM DOING DA WORK...
> *


AND IM TOO IF YOU WERE TO COME BY SHOP WOULD SEE MY FATASS DIRTY EVERY DAY AND WORKING LATE LIKE IM KNOW STILL WORKING ON IT GETTING READY FOR SAN ANTINIO CAUSE I REP OUT SIDE OUTSIDE OF HOUSTON


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 09:44 PM~14368358
> *i live alone.. and so what if my house little ghetto.  least its a HOUSE.. and someone can't come by and flatten my tires on it.
> *


:roflmao:

throw some d'z on that bitch


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:43 PM~14368344
> *DONT SEE WHY I HAUL IT WITH MY PIECE OF SHIT TRUCK!!! :dunno: AND I NEVER SAID I DONT HAVE WEIGHT..... :biggrin: BOTTOM LINE IS IM DOING DA WORK... HELL U MIGHT SEE MY CADDY IN UR SHOP SOON!!!! :cheesy:
> SO TONIO CAN MAKE IT HOP!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:43 PM~14368344
> *DONT SEE WHY I HAUL IT WITH MY PIECE OF SHIT TRUCK!!! :dunno: AND I NEVER SAID I DONT HAVE WEIGHT..... :biggrin: BOTTOM LINE IS IM DOING DA WORK... HELL U MIGHT SEE MY CADDY IN UR SHOP SOON!!!! :cheesy:
> SO TONIO CAN MAKE IT HOP!!!
> *


SO HERD THATS WHY I DONT SEE WHY YOU TALKING SHIT ON THE INTERNET NOW SO I GUESS IT IS TRUE IF YOU CANT BEAT THEM THEN JOIN'EM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:46 PM~14368391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a bucket.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 10:48 PM~14368415
> *:roflmao:
> 
> throw some d'z on that bitch
> *


he'd put chinas on it. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 09:47 PM~14368401
> *AND IM TOO IF YOU WERE TO COME BY SHOP WOULD SEE MY FATASS DIRTY EVERY DAY AND WORKING LATE LIKE IM KNOW  STILL WORKING ON IT GETTING READY FOR SAN ANTINIO CAUSE I REP OUT SIDE OUTSIDE OF HOUSTON
> *


how do you keep a dirty boy clean


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 11:38 PM~14368295
> *disqualify anybody that shows up with missing parts.
> leaves tony out right away.
> *


 HOW ABOUT U PUT UR MONEY WERE UR MOUTH IS AND BRING UR 68 TO THAT SHOW SO U AND I CAN HOP FOR SOME MONEY!!!! U DOWN????







LETS DO IT PUTO I THINK UR SCARED!!!  FUCK U IF U SAY NO.... I SAID THAT!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 09:49 PM~14368438
> *what a bucket.
> *


BUT, hes always down to cruise and keeps lowriding , u have a lowlow, but u never down to cruise :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 11:38 PM~14368298
> *I HOPE NEXT WEEKEND THE HOPPING PIT IS FULL MAKING HOUSTON LOOK GOOD WHILE JAMEL FROM ROLLN IS HERE FILMING THE HOP AND FOR THE AFTER HOPP
> *


southside customs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 2 2009, 10:51 PM~14368465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk all that. i got more shit on my schedule, then meeting up with ya'll ******.. theres wings.. and karaoke bars.. and wings..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:51 PM~14368465
> *HOW ABOUT U PUT UR MONEY WERE UR MOUTH IS AND BRING UR 68 TO THAT SHOW SO U AND I CAN HOP FOR SOME MONEY!!!! U DOWN????
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats it gordo,ya te mando ala verg, go to sleep or go get u sum wings


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 11:39 PM~14368302
> *true.. but a lil weight would of gave u more inches..
> 
> my elco is gunna be weight free.. garennted to hit 60 single..
> *


TONIO IS WORKING MAGIC!!! WITHOUT HIM I YA COULDNT DO IT LETS BE REAL HOMIE....  UR ELCO IS LOOKING GOOD, OH AND MY CADDY DIDNT HAVE ANY WEIGHT DOINT 36 INCHES AND DROVE IT EVERYWHERE... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 09:54 PM~14368497
> *ok, that one looks clean.    1 out of 5  aint much to talk about though.
> :biggrin:
> fk all that.  i got more shit on my schedule, then meeting up with ya'll ******..  theres wings..  and tranny bars..  and wings..
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 11:39 PM~14368311
> *make sure car has seats and not concrete blocks
> *


LESS WEIGHT!!! WEIGHT FREE... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:43 PM~14368344
> *DONT SEE WHY I HAUL IT WITH MY PIECE OF SHIT TRUCK!!! :dunno: AND I NEVER SAID I DONT HAVE WEIGHT..... :biggrin: BOTTOM LINE IS IM DOING DA WORK... HELL U MIGHT SEE MY CADDY IN UR SHOP SOON!!!! :cheesy:
> SO TONIO CAN MAKE IT HOP!!!
> *


DAWG YOU CAN'T SAY ANTONIO IS MAKIN THIS ALL HAPPEN. I DONT REMEMBER SEEING ANTONIO AT MAMBOS WHEN ROB WAS SPANKIN THE SHIT OUT THAT BACK BUMPER.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 10:55 PM~14368515
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


  


oh, but i aint been to tranny bar since shooting. wonder if its still open.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 2 2009, 09:16 PM~14367968
> *
> *


hmm, whatever happen to this dude  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 11:47 PM~14368401
> *AND IM TOO IF YOU WERE TO COME BY SHOP WOULD SEE MY FATASS DIRTY EVERY DAY AND WORKING LATE LIKE IM KNOW  STILL WORKING ON IT GETTING READY FOR SAN ANTINIO CAUSE I REP OUT SIDE OUTSIDE OF HOUSTON
> *


   UR ONE DOWN HOMIE THATS FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 09:55 PM~14368514
> *
> TONIO IS WORKING MAGIC!!! WITHOUT HIM I YA COULDNT DO IT LETS BE REAL HOMIE....   UR ELCO IS LOOKING GOOD, OH AND MY CADDY DIDNT HAVE ANY WEIGHT DOINT 36 INCHES AND DROVE IT EVERYWHERE... :biggrin:
> *


36 inches aint shit.. im talkin about a daily doin 60's
and im talkin about a daily youll see parked outside wal-mart, food town.. mutha fkin skatin rink when i get my roll bounce on..

but i bet if tonio was helpin you out.. you wouldnt be sayin shit..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 09:56 PM~14368528
> *DAWG YOU CAN'T SAY ANTONIO IS MAKIN THIS ALL HAPPEN. I DONT REMEMBER SEEING ANTONIO AT MAMBOS WHEN ROB WAS SPANKIN THE SHIT OUT THAT BACK BUMPER.
> *


 :uh: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 10:58 PM~14368550
> *36 inches aint shit.. im talkin about a daily doin 60's
> and im talkin about a daily youll see parked outside wal-mart, food town.. mutha fkin skatin rink when i get my roll bounce on..
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 11:49 PM~14368434
> *SO HERD THATS WHY I DONT SEE WHY YOU TALKING SHIT ON THE INTERNET NOW SO I GUESS IT IS TRUE IF YOU CANT BEAT THEM THEN JOIN'EM
> *


  PORQUE SINO NO AHI MOTIVATION!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 09:56 PM~14368528
> *DAWG YOU CAN'T SAY ANTONIO IS MAKIN THIS ALL HAPPEN. I DONT REMEMBER SEEING ANTONIO AT MAMBOS WHEN ROB WAS SPANKIN THE SHIT OUT THAT BACK BUMPER.
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:59 PM~14368557
> *:uh:  :banghead:  :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT OR WRONG. YOU KNOW I'M RIGHT. ROBS BEEN PUTIN IT DOWN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 2 2009, 11:54 PM~14368497
> *ok, that one looks clean.    1 out of 5  aint much to talk about though.
> :biggrin:
> fk all that.  i got more shit on my schedule, then meeting up with ya'll ******..  theres wings..  and karaoke bars..  and wings..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ATLEAST SOMEONE HAS A LIFE!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 09:58 PM~14368550
> *36 inches aint shit.. im talkin about a daily doin 60's
> and im talkin about a daily youll see parked outside wal-mart, food town.. mutha fkin skatin rink when i get my roll bounce on..
> 
> ...


no way sic, or maybe for a few days, any car that does 60s, dnt care wight or no weight, suspension cant handle that abuse if u ride it everyday, everything gets lose when u doing those inches, I KNOW, UNLESS U WANT TO ADJUST UR FRONT SUSPENSION TWICE A WEEK


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 11:01 PM~14368578
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANYMORE QUESTIONS??? :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 11:54 PM~14368506
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 thats it gordo,ya te mando ala verg, go to sleep or go get u sum wings
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: dejalo wuey no seas gatcho wuey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 11:56 PM~14368528
> *DAWG YOU CAN'T SAY ANTONIO IS MAKIN THIS ALL HAPPEN. I DONT REMEMBER SEEING ANTONIO AT MAMBOS WHEN ROB WAS SPANKIN THE SHIT OUT THAT BACK BUMPER.
> *


OH BY THE WAY THATS WHEN IT GOT STUCK RITE!!!! :biggrin: HES DOING DA THING PEROI EN MAGNIFICOS







I SHOWED THEM ALL WATS UP...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14368612
> *ANYMORE QUESTIONS???  :dunno:
> *


ROBERT IS MY HOMIE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14368610
> *no way sic, or maybe for a few days, any car that does 60s, dnt care wight or no weight, suspension cant handle that abuse if u ride it everyday, everything gets lose when u doing those inches, I KNOW,  UNLESS U WANT TO ADJUST UR FRONT SUSPENSION TWICE A WEEK
> *


i was tighten my a arms every weekend before i took her apart.. so tighten a few bolts aint gunna bother me..

all my suspension is new.. so im good to go..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 11:05 PM~14368636
> *OH BY THE WAY THATS WHEN IT GOT STUCK RITE!!!! :biggrin:  HES DOING DA THING PEROI EN MAGNIFICOS
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] that 50 feet of square tubing on that axle. 

:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

AND IT WAS DA FIRST TIME OUT AND MADE A POINT!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 10:06 PM~14368651
> *i was tighten my a arms every weekend before i took her apart.. so tighten a few bolts aint gunna bother me..
> 
> all my suspension is new.. so im good to go..
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

morning cats are gona be pissd, all these pages on one night :roflmao: :roflmao: , WELL AT LEAST THEY R LOWRIDING RELATED :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 11:58 PM~14368550
> *36 inches aint shit.. im talkin about a daily doin 60's
> and im talkin about a daily youll see parked outside wal-mart, food town.. mutha fkin skatin rink when i get my roll bounce on..
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: MAYBE NOT... I HOPE YA LEARN SOMETHING FROM HIM CAUSE IF HOMIE EVER LEAVES YA AINT GONNA KNOW WAT TO DO....  JUST PAY GOOD ATTENTION HOMIE CAUSE DA LITTLE I KNOW HAS COSTED ME A LOT....


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

mannnnnnnnnnn hold up me and big brown going to bust some ass next weekend


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:10 PM~14368704
> *:biggrin:  MAYBE NOT... I HOPE YA LEARN SOMETHING FROM HIM CAUSE IF HOMIE EVER LEAVES YA AINT GONNA KNOW WAT TO DO....   JUST PAY GOOD ATTENTION HOMIE CAUSE  DA LITTLE I KNOW HAS COSTED ME A LOT....
> *


AGREED,


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 11:06 PM~14368638
> *ROBERT IS MY HOMIE
> *


BY LOOKIN AT YOUR POSTS I CAN'T TELL :no:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 12:03 AM~14368612
> *ANYMORE QUESTIONS???  :dunno:
> *


YEAH ONE MORE, IT WAS DOING THAT BEFORE OR AFTER BOILER GOT IT WORKING???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 3 2009, 12:06 AM~14368638
> *ROBERT IS MY HOMIE
> *


 :twak: :twak: HES MY HOMIE TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 11:13 PM~14368736
> *YEAH ONE MORE, IT WAS DOING THAT BEFORE OR AFTER BOILER GOT IT WORKING???
> *


WHY DIDN'T YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WHEN BOILER WAS HELPIN OUT? DON'T BE A SORE LOSERRR, YOU'LL ALWAYS BE RUNNER UP PUNK. ANYBODY ELSE? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:11 PM~14368706
> *mannnnnnnnnnn hold up me and big brown going to bust  some ass next weekend
> *


AND?? BIG THANKS TO????, BUT WAIT, WE AINT THERE YET :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 3 2009, 12:07 AM~14368660
> *[email protected] that 50 feet of square tubing on that axle.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


BUT BITCH WAS WORKING, SHIT MIGHT HAVE TO PUT IT BACK ON!!!! :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 3 2009, 12:10 AM~14368702
> *morning cats are gona be pissd, all these pages on one night :roflmao:  :roflmao: , WELL AT LEAST THEY R LOWRIDING RELATED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 11:05 PM~14368636
> *OH BY THE WAY THATS WHEN IT GOT STUCK RITE!!!! :biggrin:  HES DOING DA THING PEROI EN MAGNIFICOS
> 
> 
> ...


why talk about someone getting stuck when in that pic it looks like your ride got stuck too.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:12 PM~14368722
> *AGREED,
> *


boiler didnt you just callme a while ago about going to san anto with us ?????? quit being a groupie and jumping on the banwagon that cheerleader outfit has gotta come off sometime guey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:13 PM~14368736
> *YEAH ONE MORE, IT WAS DOING THAT BEFORE OR AFTER BOILER GOT IT WORKING???
> *


AWWW, WAIT , DONT GIVE ME THAT MUCH CREDIT, I ONLY HAD THAT CAR IN MY HOUSE FOR 2-3 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 3 2009, 12:11 AM~14368706
> *mannnnnnnnnnn hold up me and big brown going to bust  some ass next weekend
> *


OH AND DONT FORGET THE MAIN MAN HIM SELF, TONIO!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14368787
> *boiler didnt you just callme a while ago about going to san anto with us ?????? quit being a groupie and jumping on the banwagon that cheerleader outfit has gotta come off sometime guey
> *


U ever pick up dat impala from tulsa ?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 12:12 AM~14368723
> *BY LOOKIN AT YOUR POSTS I CAN'T TELL :no:
> *


PORQUE LO DICES??? CAUSE WE AINT ON HIS DICK LIKE EVERYONE ELSE? DA MAN MAKING ALL THIS HAPPEN IS TONIO NOT ROBERT!!! ROBRT IS GOOD PEOPLE BUT LETS BE REAL OR ARE U SAYING ROBRT IS THE ONE MAKING SHIT HAPPEN AND NOT TONIO? IM LOST


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14368787
> *boiler didnt you just callme a while ago about going to san anto with us ?????? quit being a groupie and jumping on the banwagon that cheerleader outfit has gotta come off sometime guey
> *


lol, hey wait a minute, i only askd u when yall was leaving, i always leave on my own anyways


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:17 PM~14368800
> *OH AND DONT FORGET THE MAIN MAN HIM SELF, TONIO!!!
> *


LOOK TONY IM SORRY THE LAST FOUR TIME YOU'VE BROUGHT YOU CAR OUT AND IT DIDNT DO OVER (((((40)))))) DOESNT MEAN YOU GOT TO HATE AND MAKE UP EXCUSES BUT I GUESS HATERS WILL HATE


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 11:17 PM~14368800
> *OH AND DONT FORGET THE MAIN MAN HIM SELF, TONIO!!!
> *


***** DO YOU GOT A SECRET CRUSH ON ANTONIO BECAUSE YOU KEEP TALKIN BOUT HIM.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 3 2009, 12:16 AM~14368783
> *why talk about someone getting stuck when in that pic it looks like your ride got stuck too.
> *


you got your people mixed up


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 10:20 PM~14368829
> *U ever pick up dat impala from tulsa ?
> *


NOT YET HAVNT HAF TIME HOPEFULY AFTER OUR PICNIC


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

man!!!! hold up, yall keep this shit going, im making a good novela out of this


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 3 2009, 12:15 AM~14368763
> *AND?? BIG THANKS TO????, BUT WAIT, WE AINT THERE YET :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: <span style='color:red'>'''''''''TONIO TORRES'''''''MAKING IT HAPPEN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 2 2009, 11:13 PM~14368736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he got a man-crush on em


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 3 2009, 12:16 AM~14368783
> *why talk about someone getting stuck when in that pic it looks like your ride got stuck too.
> *


BUT I NEVER SAID IT DIDNT, ROOKIE!!! PAY ATTENTION...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 2 2009, 11:22 PM~14368865
> *you got your people mixed up
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 11:23 PM~14368875
> *:biggrin: <span style='color:red'>'''''''''TONIO TORRES'''''''MAKING IT HAPPEN..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


TOLD YOU, ITS BLAH BLAH TONIO BLAH BLAH KING TONIO BLAH BLAH VOTE FOR TONIO. SUCK HIS DICK ALREADY.  



I'M FUCKIN WITH YA TONY. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:23 PM~14368875
> *:biggrin: <span style='color:red'>'''''''''TONIO TORRES'''''''MAKING IT HAPPEN..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


magic?????????, nah tony, homie just has a lot of experience for what i have seen, and thats normal , when u do this as a for a job ar sumthing, , ME AND U ARE JUST BACKYARD DOGS , THATS IT, BUT WE AINT DOING TOO BAD


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 10:21 PM~14368852
> ****** DO YOU GOT A SECRET CRUSH ON ANTONIO BECAUSE YOU KEEP TALKIN BOUT HIM.
> *


I CANT DENY TONIO IS A BIG PART OF OUR SHOP BUT WE WORK AS A TEAM HERE AND PUT THOUGHTS TOGETHER AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS ONLY IF YOU KNEW HOW MANY TIMES WEVE TOOKING THAT BITCH APART AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER TO MAKE IT DO MORE CAUSE WE WANT TO PROVE A POINT AS TEAM TAKE HOW YOU WANT TO TAKE IT IS WHAT IS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 3 2009, 12:21 AM~14368850
> *LOOK TONY IM SORRY THE LAST FOUR TIME YOU'VE BROUGHT YOU CAR OUT AND IT DIDNT DO OVER (((((40)))))) DOESNT MEAN YOU GOT TO HATE AND MAKE UP EXCUSES BUT I GUESS HATERS WILL HATE
> *


NOT HATTING HOMIE ES LA VERDAD OH NO? PERO TU LO VISTE JALANDO, STUCK PERO JALO...... :biggrin: EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASS HOLES, EVRYONE HAS ONE..... WHAT WAS URS SINCE DA CAR DIDNT WORK GOOD IN TULSA... I HEARD A COUPLE.  NO TE ENOJES ES PARTE DEL JUEGO!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 12:21 AM~14368852
> ****** DO YOU GOT A SECRET CRUSH ON ANTONIO BECAUSE YOU KEEP TALKIN BOUT HIM.
> *


YEAH ITS CALLED "RESPECT"!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:22 PM~14368867
> *NOT YET HAVNT HAF TIME HOPEFULY AFTER OUR PICNIC
> *


its a steal...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT, IM GOING TO SLEEP!!!! :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 3 2009, 12:23 AM~14368885
> *:0
> :0
> he got a man-crush on em
> *


NO SOY PUTO COMO TU!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 06:57 PM~14366021
> *What are you talking about? Shortdog came by himself last year. :biggrin:
> *


i'm talking about the year before that. lol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2009, 11:31 PM~14368979
> *:wave:
> *


WASSUP? YOU COMING OUT NEXT WEEKEND?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 12:26 AM~14368919
> *TOLD YOU, ITS BLAH BLAH TONIO BLAH BLAH KING TONIO BLAH BLAH VOTE FOR TONIO. SUCK HIS DICK ALREADY.
> I'M FUCKIN WITH YA TONY. :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD WUEY!!! PERO NO LO MAMO... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 11:32 PM~14368993
> *ITS ALL GOOD WUEY!!! PERO NO LO MAMO... :biggrin:
> *


YOU DON'T GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 2 2009, 10:25 PM~14368903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 3 2009, 12:28 AM~14368946
> *I CANT DENY TONIO IS A BIG PART OF OUR SHOP BUT WE WORK AS A TEAM HERE AND PUT THOUGHTS TOGETHER AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS ONLY IF YOU KNEW HOW MANY TIMES WEVE TOOKING THAT BITCH APART AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER TO MAKE IT DO MORE CAUSE WE WANT TO PROVE A POINT AS TEAM TAKE HOW YOU WANT TO TAKE IT IS WHAT IS
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:28 PM~14368951
> *NOT HATTING HOMIE ES LA VERDAD OH NO? PERO TU LO VISTE JALANDO, STUCK PERO JALO...... :biggrin:  EXCUSES ARE LIKE ASS HOLES, EVRYONE HAS ONE..... WHAT WAS URS SINCE DA CAR DIDNT WORK GOOD IN TULSA... I HEARD A COUPLE.   NO TE ENOJES ES PARTE DEL JUEGO!!!
> *


ATLEAST I WENT TO TULSA WERE YOU AT ATLEAST I REP MY CITY IF ITS AT SHOW ,HOP PIT OR IN MAG THATS ALL I GOT SAY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 12:32 AM~14368988
> *WASSUP? YOU COMING OUT NEXT WEEKEND?
> *


Yes Sir I'll Headed Down There Right After Work Friday For The PreParty  
 You Going To The PreParty???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 3 2009, 12:34 AM~14369016
> *ATLEAST I WENT TO TULSA WERE YOU AT ATLEAST I REP MY CITY  IF ITS AT SHOW ,HOP PIT OR IN MAG THATS ALL I GOT SAY
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

THIS IS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT MAKE LOWRIDERING FUN ANYWAYS NO DESRESPECT TO BOILER ,TONY OR ANYBODY ELSE ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN LETS SHOW THEM HOW WE CAN PUT IT DOWN IN HOUSTON


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2009, 11:23 PM~14368064
> *say man im only half mexican so i only understand half of what yall saying.  :uh:
> *


i don't even read that shit and i'm full mexican.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 3 2009, 12:37 AM~14369060
> *THIS IS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT MAKE LOWRIDERING FUN ANYWAYS NO DESRESPECT TO BOILER ,TONY OR ANYBODY ELSE ITS ALL IN GOOD
> *


MIS RESPETOS PARA TI HOMIE, I SAY LETS GET A CITY TO CITY THING GOING......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 3 2009, 12:37 AM~14369060
> *THIS IS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT MAKE LOWRIDERING FUN ANYWAYS NO DESRESPECT TO BOILER ,TONY OR ANYBODY ELSE ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN LETS SHOW THEM HOW WE CAN PUT IT DOWN IN HOUSTON
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:37 PM~14369060
> *THIS IS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT MAKE LOWRIDERING FUN ANYWAYS NO DESRESPECT TO BOILER ,TONY OR ANYBODY ELSE ITS ALL IN GOOD
> *


   , AND TTT FOR THE TX DREAM TEAM, BIG BROWN AND ROBERT AKA (CACHETITOS), VS TX ALL STARZ BOILER AND TONY AKA ( CORAJES) :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD NIGHT HOMIES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:37 PM~14369060
> *THIS IS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT MAKE LOWRIDERING FUN ANYWAYS NO DESRESPECT TO BOILER ,TONY OR ANYBODY ELSE ITS ALL IN GOOD FUN LETS SHOW THEM HOW WE CAN PUT IT DOWN IN HOUSTON
> *


X100000000000


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 3 2009, 12:42 AM~14369111
> *   , AND TTT FOR THE TX DREAM TEAM, BIG BROWN AND ROBERT AKA (CACHETITOS), VS TX ALL STARZ BOILER AND TONY AKA ( CORAJES) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOOD NIGHT HOMIES
> *


 :biggrin: ESTE WUEY ESTAS LOCO HOMIE.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:40 PM~14369091
> *MIS RESPETOS PARA TI HOMIE, I SAY LETS GET A CITY TO CITY THING GOING......
> *


DALLAS? :yes: :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 3 2009, 12:45 AM~14369149
> *DALLAS? :yes:  :yes:
> *


COILS AND I SHOULD BE READY!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2009, 10:33 PM~14369005
> *:ugh:
> *


*THATS WHAT IM SAYING BULLSHIT MUSIC !! *


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:45 PM~14369149
> *DALLAS? :yes:  :yes:
> *


IM GOING TO CALL SOME OF THEM BOYS FROM DALLAS SEE IF THERE COMING TO THE PICNIC


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 2 2009, 10:46 PM~14369169
> *IM GOING TO CALL SOME OF THEM BOYS FROM DALLAS SEE IF THERE COMING TO THE PICNIC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:47 PM~14369175
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CALL ME GUEY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 3 2009, 12:46 AM~14369169
> *IM GOING TO CALL SOME OF THEM BOYS FROM DALLAS SEE IF THERE COMING TO THE PICNIC
> *


  VAN A PENSAR QUE SOMOS UNOS PELEONEROS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 2 2009, 10:47 PM~14369187
> * VAN A PENSAR QUE SOMOS UNOS PELEONEROS!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT WERE JUST TRYING TO HYPE SHIT UP FOR THE PICNIC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 12:33 AM~14369004
> *YOU DON'T GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT. :biggrin:
> *


what's up nick.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 10:42 PM~14369111
> *   , AND TTT FOR THE TX DREAM TEAM, BIG BROWN AND ROBERT AKA (CACHETITOS), VS TX ALL STARZ BOILER AND TONY AKA ( CORAJES) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  GOOD NIGHT HOMIES
> *


Corajes!!! Lmao!!! Pinche boiler


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 3 2009, 12:56 AM~14369282
> *Corajes!!! Lmao!!! Pinche boiler
> *


esta bruto ese vato


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14369029
> *Yes Sir I'll Headed Down There Right After Work Friday For The PreParty
> You Going To The PreParty???
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

AT1HINA YOU AND ANTONIO COMIN OUT TO THE PRE-PARTY ?


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

:biggrin: This is what I'm talkin bout, gettin people motivated to compete, putting H Town back on top of things! I like what I'm seeing people! Hope to meet some
of you in person in San Antonio, where Houston's gonna be the word of the day and next weeks picnic is going to be the place to be. 


JoAnn AKA Tonio's hina and #1 FAN


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 2 2009, 11:53 PM~14369245
> *what's up nick.
> *


WHAT TIME ON SATURDAY?


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 09:10 AM~14371328
> *AT1HINA YOU AND ANTONIO COMIN OUT TO THE PRE-PARTY ?
> *



Shit I wouldn't miss, I drove 500 miles to Tulsa sola to see my man hop, I'm gonna be wearing my cheerleading outfit, you can't miss it!

joann


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jul 3 2009, 09:13 AM~14371343
> *Shit I wouldn't miss,  I drove 500 miles to Tulsa sola to see my man hop,  I'm gonna be wearing my cheerleading outfit, you can't miss it!
> 
> joann
> *


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 11:26 PM~14368919
> *TOLD YOU, ITS BLAH BLAH TONIO BLAH BLAH KING TONIO BLAH BLAH VOTE FOR TONIO. SUCK HIS DICK ALREADY.
> I'M FUCKIN WITH YA TONY. :biggrin:
> *



what's up with that? Sorry but that position has been taken :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jul 3 2009, 08:22 AM~14371393
> *what's up with that? Sorry but that position has been taken  :biggrin:
> *


whoa !!!

      :yes: :h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 3 2009, 09:24 AM~14371405
> *whoa !!!
> 
> :yes:  :h5:
> *



LMFAO
Yeah I knew I would get a hi five from SOMEBODY!
:cheesy: 

joann


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 10:11 AM~14371336
> *WHAT TIME ON SATURDAY?
> *


3pm is when i'll start it. busting my ass all day in the hot sun cutting the grass in the field so that people can put their lawn chairs out there for the fireworks. wheeewwww.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 3 2009, 08:10 AM~14371328
> *AT1HINA YOU AND ANTONIO COMIN OUT TO THE PRE-PARTY ?
> *


Can I come and wear my ricky martin shirt?????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2009, 03:31 PM~14374215
> *LOOKING FOR SOME 10 INCH CYLINDERS (BLACK IS OK) AND SOME 1 TON OR 2 TON PRE CUT COILS FOR THE REAR ...PREFER THE KIND THAT ARE FLAT ON BOTH ENDS TO SIT LEVEL. LOOKING FOR GOOD USE EQUIP BEFORE I BUY NEW STUFF....
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh i also have some stuff for trade like 12 inchs cylinders, some mach 3 and some more bounce 3.5's


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2009, 03:40 PM~14374300
> *oh i also have some stuff for trade like 12 inchs cylinders, some mach 3 and some more bounce 3.5's
> *


i have some prohopper 2 tons i think i cut 1 1/2 turns but still good how much you want for the 3 tons?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 3 2009, 04:09 PM~14374577
> *i have some prohopper 2 tons i think i cut 1 1/2 turns but still good how much you want for the 3 tons?
> *


the mach 3s are cut down...to about 4 and a half turns....u want to trade?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MACH 3 ARE GOOD COILS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 3 2009, 06:48 PM~14375304
> *MACH 3 ARE GOOD COILS :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

It's nice n coooool out here USO b wait n :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 3 2009, 07:50 PM~14375320
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420: :420: where the coronas at ?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn not even a whole page to read :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 3 2009, 01:47 PM~14373522
> *3pm is when i'll start it.  busting my ass all day in the hot sun cutting the grass in the field so that people can put their lawn chairs out there for the fireworks.  wheeewwww.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 3 2009, 10:52 PM~14377285
> *It's nice n coooool  out here USO b wait n  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 3 2009, 04:27 PM~14373767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: :barf: A PENAS UN CALDO DE CAMARON PA LA CRUDA! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 4 2009, 06:34 AM~14378521
> *:uh:
> :420:  :barf: A PENAS UN CALDO DE CAMARON PA LA CRUDA! :biggrin:
> *


que dice compa que cuenta la razilla chiquilla :cheesy:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
i have to sale here...... i am moving and we can not have two dog we had my other one longer... is a good dog she loves to play and haves a lot of *energy* ... she is house broken.... this pic is old it was 4/12/2008... i can pm you a up to date one if like.... i know she is doe for here last shots.... i now have 500 in here i am asking 150 O.B.O


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 4 2009, 10:37 AM~14378972
> *que dice compa que cuenta la razilla chiquilla  :cheesy:
> *


POS AKI NOMAS HECHANDOLE GANAS TRABAJANDO PA QUE ME PAGUEN DOBLE  Y USTED COMPA?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 4 2009, 12:52 AM~14377285
> *It's nice n coooool  out here USO b wait n  :thumbsup:
> *


Will hit you up when i'm out that way.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 4 2009, 09:59 AM~14379412
> *Will hit you up when i'm out that way.
> *


aqui trabajamdo en unos jonkecitos de los camaradas :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 4 2009, 02:07 PM~14380467
> *aqui trabajamdo en unos jonkecitos de los camaradas  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 4 2009, 03:52 PM~14380953
> *:uh:
> *


s ? ......lol!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 4 2009, 02:29 PM~14380865
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: monkey????? :worship: :worship: :happysad:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 4 2009, 03:04 PM~14381009
> *s ? ......lol!
> *


 :twak: mas puto


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 4 2009, 03:06 PM~14381026
> *:uh:  monkey????? :worship:  :worship:  :happysad:
> *


monkey=


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 4 2009, 11:09 PM~14382599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


should be parked outside a mcdonalds.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 4 2009, 10:27 PM~14382682
> *should be parked outside a mcdonalds.
> *


nice pic


i havent eat mcd in over a month


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2009, 12:28 AM~14382689
> *nice pic
> i havent eat mcd in over a month
> *



u on a diet bitch :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2009, 01:14 AM~14383373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 4 2009, 10:48 PM~14382775
> *u on a diet bitch :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2009, 11:12 AM~14384219
> *:biggrin:
> *



ur tryin to be one of those ultimate fighter queers or jus tryin to look good for irene :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 5 2009, 11:32 AM~14384566
> *ur tryin to be one of those ultimate fighter queers or jus tryin to look good for irene :roflmao:
> *


he trying to get back to his grapplin champ days.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

NOT A BIG FAN OF TRUCKS, BUT DAMN! THIS BITCH IS BAD


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 5 2009, 04:19 PM~14385951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


groupie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I REALLY WANT TO KNOW WTF IS WRONG WITH THESE PEPS NOW DAYS :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2009, 03:27 PM~14385994
> *groupie
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 2 2009, 09:03 PM~14367823
> *Spam Time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 04:15 PM~14385917
> *NOT A BIG FAN OF TRUCKS, BUT DAMN! THIS BITCH IS BAD
> 
> 
> ...


what show was this


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 05:41 PM~14386906
> *
> *


BROTHER DOWNEY WUT UP..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone cruisin 2nite?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 5 2009, 05:45 PM~14386927
> *BROTHER DOWNEY WUT UP..
> *


sup homie how you been sorry bout what happened


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 5 2009, 05:56 PM~14386987
> *Anyone cruisin 2nite?
> *


A homie don't u do windshields?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 5 2009, 06:54 PM~14387434
> *A homie don't u do windshields?
> *


 yesssssiiiiirrr


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 5 2009, 07:13 PM~14387622
> *yesssssiiiiirrr
> *


95 fleetwood wats dat gon hit me for??


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 5 2009, 07:27 PM~14387773
> *95 fleetwood wats dat gon hit me for??
> *


130 brand new windshield awredy install and I go to u


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 5 2009, 07:31 PM~14387810
> *130 brand new windshield  awredy install and I go to u
> *


100 n a 12pack????? :dunno: :happysad: 







Aight homie dat sounds good gimme ur # so I can call u during da week.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Fuck it lol 832 387 3483 where u located?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 5 2009, 07:53 PM~14388012
> *Fuck it lol  832 387 3483  where u located?
> *


In spring.......right b4 tomball...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Igth let me know


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Aight ill hit u up this week..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 5 2009, 10:07 PM~14388150
> *Igth let me know
> *


put some sentimental value on that 130 for ragylaky. charge the boy 180, he needs it and will pay it. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 5 2009, 05:45 PM~14386925
> *what show was this
> *


tx made in humble


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

I heard el shorty was pissed


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 05:15 PM~14385917
> *NOT A BIG FAN OF TRUCKS, BUT DAMN! THIS BITCH IS BAD
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass trunk


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jul 5 2009, 10:23 PM~14388266
> *  I heard el shorty was pissed
> *


i wasnt pissed :|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jul 5 2009, 08:23 PM~14388266
> *  I heard el shorty was pissed
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jul 5 2009, 08:23 PM~14388266
> *  I heard el shorty was pissed
> *


heard u took first


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2009, 10:24 PM~14388274
> *i wasnt pissed :|
> *


not you chiquita.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 08:12 PM~14388180
> *put some sentimental value on that 130 for ragylaky.  charge the boy 180, he needs it and will pay it.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 10:28 PM~14388311
> *not you chiquita.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jul 5 2009, 08:23 PM~14388266
> *  I heard el shorty was pissed
> *


:0 :0 :0 Details please.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one went to san antonio?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

In the hop :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2009, 08:33 PM~14388363
> *any one went to san antonio?
> *


Ummmhuuuuu....


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

is downy selling a truck???

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1255122061.html

nissan pickup in good clean 
124,407 miles 
tires in good condition 
*Manuel infotmacion* for 2812483371 2814422562 
bids are accepted 


:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 08:42 PM~14388436
> *is downy selling a truck???
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1255122061.html
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin: my primo wey :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 10:48 PM~14388498
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: my primo wey  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 08:49 PM~14388505
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU HAD ENOUGH SAUSAGE THIS WEEKEND GET OFF MINE PUTO
:twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 10:55 PM~14388568
> *YOU HAD ENOUGH SAUSAGE THIS WEEKEND GET OFF MINE PUTO
> :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


? never ate any. we eat brisket for the gringos 4th of july. we don't celebrate cinco de mayonesa like los gavachos.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 08:56 PM~14388582
> *?  never ate any.  we eat brisket for the gringos 4th of july.  we don't celebrate cinco de mayonesa like los gavachos.
> *


YEA RIGHT :uh: :uh: LLEGALE WEY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 10:56 PM~14388582
> *?  never ate any.  we eat brisket for the gringos 4th of july.  we don't celebrate cinco de mayonesa like los gavachos.
> *


*
 white folks celebrate cinco the mayo?*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 10:58 PM~14388604
> *YEA RIGHT  :uh:  :uh: LLEGALE WEY
> 
> 
> ...


how many links did you swallow? looks like you did a good job on them.. jajajajajajaja! <---mojo internet laugh


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 09:00 PM~14388630
> *how many links did you swallow?  looks like you did a good job on them..  jajajajajajaja! <---mojo internet laugh
> *


NAH I WAS BUSTIN ASS ALL WEEKEND MOJOS CANT AFFORD THE GABACHO LIFE AND PARTY  I GOTS TO KEEP MY MONEIS COMMING SO I CAN PUT THE BUCKETS ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: AND MAKE CASITA PAYMENTS :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 11:04 PM~14388672
> *NAH I WAS BUSTIN ASS ALL WEEKEND MOJOS CANT AFFORD THE GABACHO LIFE AND PARTY  I GOTS TO KEEP MY MONEIS COMMING SO I CAN PUT THE BUCKETS ON THE BUMPER  :biggrin: AND MAKE CASITA PAYMENTS  :cheesy:
> *


orale, aver cuando invitas guey.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 09:05 PM~14388683
> *orale, aver cuando invitas guey.
> *


STILL IN PROCESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 11:06 PM~14388701
> *STILL IN PROCESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :cheesy:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 09:07 PM~14388704
> *
> *


POSIBLY BUYING LAND IN TOMBALL :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2 Anonymous Users
:uh: :uh: 
BABE'S CABARET WOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 11:11 PM~14388748
> *2 Anonymous Users
> :uh:  :uh:
> BABE'S CABARET WOW
> *


don't tell me john hits up the crappy buffet at babe's cabaret. :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 09:12 PM~14388757
> *don't tell me john hits up the crappy buffet at babe's cabaret.  :loco:
> *


PURO OLD SWEATY FISH RIGHT DUUURRRR:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 11:18 PM~14388805
> *PURO OLD SWEATY FISH RIGHT DUUURRRR:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fish has been sour there since it got owned by talibanes. fk that joint.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 5 2009, 09:21 PM~14388844
> *fish has been sour there since it got owned by talibanes.  fk that joint.
> *


JA JA JA JA JA :biggrin: puuro colorado bar and grill


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 10:25 PM~14388894
> *JA JA JA JA JA  :biggrin: puuro colorado bar and grill
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 10:25 PM~14388894
> *JA JA JA JA JA  :biggrin: puuro colorado bar and grill
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2009, 09:36 PM~14389015
> *:biggrin:
> *


CANT TOP SHOW PALACE THO :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 10:45 PM~14389122
> *CANT TOP SHOW PALACE THO :cheesy:
> *


I NEVER SAID IT COULD.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 09:22 PM~14388256
> *tx made in humble
> *


was it a good turn out?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 5 2009, 10:08 PM~14388723
> *POSIBLY BUYING LAND IN TOMBALL  :biggrin:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pinche lunes vale madre


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

we held it down at the TEXAS MADE CAR SHOW we took the most members trophy from the dunks n slabs clubs from H-Town we had 20 entry's only 4 didnt win but its all good 


JuiceD C.C. we dont die we multiply 

homeboy from Just Us C.C. put it down for is club 
Krazy Toys C.C. came with there clean cutlass n full force of slabs 
the hopping was all The blue cutlass with the telescope cylinders


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

FIRST SHOW TOOK FIRST PLACE TROPHY
N BEST IN SHOW TROPHY N $100 PRICE MONEY 
THE BEST FEELING IN THE WORLD TO SEE YOUR KID SO HAPPY N PROUD 
KNOWING THEY CAN HANG WITH THE BIG DOGS 
N SEE THERE HARD WORK PAY OFF 


MY LINDSEY TOOK 2ND PLACE IN THE MODELS CATEGORY 
WITH HER 81 FLEETWOOD CADILLAC HITTING 3WHEEL MOTION SUICIDE
DOORS N POP TRUNK N 5WHEEL WAITH INTO HER BIKE IS DONE 


JuiceD C.C. n B.C we don't die we multiply </span></span>


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 6 2009, 10:57 AM~14391639
> *
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2009, 03:15 PM~14385917
> *NOT A BIG FAN OF TRUCKS, BUT DAMN! THIS BITCH IS BAD
> 
> 
> ...


Man....... so you went to TEXAS MADE, I thought your ass went to San Antonio. Thats why I didnt call you back, Thursday. Thats a bad ass truck, we seen it at the last truck show.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Members: Drop'em, JUSTDEEZ

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 6 2009, 12:44 PM~14392501
> *2 Members: Drop'em, JUSTDEEZ
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

anybody watching the police chase going on


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

That foo jumped off lmao


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2009, 08:33 PM~14388363
> *any one went to san antonio?
> *


Latin Kustoms was there reppin pasadena wit 8 cars


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 4 2009, 04:06 PM~14381026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao!........


downy take off on tues from the big C.........lets go see Monkey


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 6 2009, 10:19 AM~14392285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only hopper there from houston


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 6 2009, 08:41 AM~14391539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 

Conroe ? I remember when that chapter was started


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 6 2009, 11:19 AM~14392285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CAR LOOKS GOOD BUT WHAT IT DO?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 6 2009, 07:39 AM~14391255
> *we held it down at the TEXAS MADE CAR SHOW we took the most members trophy from the dunks n slabs clubs from H-Town we had 20 entry's only 4 didnt win but its all good
> JuiceD C.C.  we dont die we multiply
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 5 2009, 10:24 PM~14389602
> *was it a good turn out?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 6 2009, 10:43 AM~14392490
> *Man....... so you went to TEXAS MADE, I thought your ass went to San Antonio. Thats why I didnt call you back, Thursday. Thats a bad ass truck, we seen it at the last truck show.
> *


LAST MINUTE CHANGES, too much party on 4th of july, :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 6 2009, 06:27 PM~14395466
> *
> 
> Conroe ? I remember when that chapter was started
> *




:uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 6 2009, 06:26 PM~14395961
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dookie.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

o rly?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ya rly


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 5 2009, 10:25 PM~14389614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant got moves to make got bills to pay


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WORKING ON A SINGLE PUMP FOR THE CHILL AND GRILL :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 6 2009, 07:30 PM~14396982
> *WORKING ON A SINGLE PUMP FOR THE CHILL AND GRILL :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 6 2009, 07:34 PM~14397011
> *:uh:  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: , on 13s, kandy out, no weight! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 tas pesasdo asi me gusta. yo todavia nada :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: toy chippeando gacho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 6 2009, 07:45 PM~14397135
> *:0  :0  :0 tas pesasdo asi me gusta. yo todavia nada  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: toy chippeando gacho
> *


 al cien!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 6 2009, 07:30 PM~14396982
> *WORKING ON A SINGLE PUMP FOR THE CHILL AND GRILL :biggrin:
> *


Puropedo.com/chipper.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 6 2009, 07:47 PM~14397162
> *al cien!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya te vi eso si cuando salga va estar al cien :biggrin: la segunda generacion :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 6 2009, 07:47 PM~14397164
> *Puropedo.com/chipper.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 6 2009, 07:48 PM~14397179
> *ya te vi eso si cuando salga va estar al cien  :biggrin: la segunda generacion  :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2009, 08:18 PM~14397521
> *:h5:
> *










:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2009, 08:29 PM~14397645
> *:h5:
> *










:h5:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 6 2009, 08:42 PM~14397097
> *:yes:  :yes: , on 13s, kandy out,  no weight! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 6 2009, 05:44 PM~14395617
> *CAR LOOKS GOOD BUT WHAT IT DO?
> *


 solo que nesesitabamos , para ganar , el resto lo veran en el pic nic de latin custom.


hay que ensenar lo que se tiene en su debido momento.

no te preocupes nos trajimos el primer lugar ok.

saludos tono torres


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 6 2009, 10:38 PM~14397733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 6 2009, 08:44 PM~14397802
> *solo que nesesitabamos , para ganar , el resto lo veran en el pic nic de latin custom.
> hay que ensenar lo que se tiene en su debido momento.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay guey!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2009, 08:45 PM~14397819
> *:h5:
> *


single ply


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 6 2009, 10:46 PM~14397845
> *single ply
> *


that's when you got to roll the tp like a sand nikkarhz head turbin to make sure your finger don't get asscream on your fingers. :burn:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 6 2009, 08:49 PM~14397874
> *that's when you got to roll the tp like a sand nikkarhz head turbin to make sure your finger don't get asscream on your fingers.  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 6 2009, 09:39 PM~14397751
> *  sic 713  frame candy, candy paint  disenos  con 4 1/2 ton coils  8 baterias 1 piston pump  on 13 , next proyect al 75%
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 6 2009, 08:58 PM~14397973
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 6 2009, 08:56 PM~14397941
> *
> *


:0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 6 2009, 09:59 PM~14397987
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


sup playa


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 6 2009, 09:07 PM~14398103
> *sup playa
> *


bout to go mimi :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 6 2009, 10:13 PM~14398175
> *bout to go mimi  :biggrin:
> *


nikka said mimi!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jul 6 2009, 11:11 PM~14398148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


buttfragrance


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

tuesday... :happysad:

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 7 2009, 05:51 AM~14400556
> *tuesday... :happysad:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


bit early still no?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2009, 06:17 AM~14400618
> *bit early still no?
> *


true, but figured id just get it out of the way now, so i dont have to worry about it later. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

"keep it low n slow homies we roll 13' n 14' it's not a sport 
it's a way of life" </span>


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn its raining hard, i still have a chance at yard of the month :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 7 2009, 08:21 AM~14400803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why, are you going to jack them for it?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 7 2009, 08:21 AM~14400803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: & people wonder why clubs get bad reps :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2009, 08:00 AM~14400974
> *damn its raining hard, i still have a chance at yard of the month  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 7 2009, 07:21 AM~14400803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 and then? 



> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 7 2009, 08:54 AM~14401215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dead.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2009, 11:33 AM~14402812
> *Dead.
> *


indeed....or everyone jus workin...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2009, 11:37 AM~14402830
> *indeed....or everyone jus workin...
> *


Womp...they re bad.....I'm off today.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2009, 11:33 AM~14402812
> *Dead.
> *


agreed, start sum shit, u good at it :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2009, 11:54 AM~14402990
> *agreed, start sum shit, u good at it :biggrin:
> *


:0 na...people get they feelings hurt too easy.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2009, 12:00 PM~14403035
> *:0 na...people get they feelings hurt too easy.....
> *


UUUUUUUUUQUE LA .....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2009, 12:40 PM~14402861
> *Womp...they re bad.....I'm off today.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2009, 02:00 PM~14403035
> *:0 na...people get they feelings hurt too easy.....
> *


X2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 7 2009, 12:19 PM~14403203
> *X2
> *


+1 :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

*ROLL CALL FOR PICNIC THIS WEEKEND*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 7 2009, 01:19 PM~14403203
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 7 2009, 02:19 PM~14403210
> *+1  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2009, 12:09 PM~14403122
> *UUUUUUUUUQUE LA .....
> *


Gota wait for el corajes.....:0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2009, 03:01 PM~14403615
> *Gota wait for el corajes.....:0
> *


You ready to do some work on tha rag top?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 7 2009, 07:21 AM~14400803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i remember when the Pasadena chapter re-designed that plaque....i see they still using it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 7 2009, 01:05 PM~14403651
> *You ready to do some work on tha rag top?
> *


I been ready.......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 7 2009, 02:05 PM~14403651
> *You ready to do some work on tha rag top?
> *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

would this chevy








look good on 15 :dunno:
inch chinas :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2009, 01:33 PM~14402812
> *Dead.
> *


everybody is watching the mj memorial


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Jul 7 2009, 02:34 PM~14403928
> *would this chevy
> 
> 
> ...


beter than them mayate rims


but id put stocks on it only and fix that big ass dent


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jul 7 2009, 01:56 PM~14404125
> *everybody is watching the mj memorial
> *


I watched it to....ran out of tissue paper so I quit watchin...:happysad:


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2009, 02:58 PM~14404145
> *beter than them mayate rims
> but id put stocks on it only and fix that big ass dent
> *


tried to take it out myself :uh: 
it looks a little better than what it use too all sunken in and shit








Stocks??? i guess theyll look good with some WW tires


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah stock metals on WW will look coo and will handle great. all iever owned is chevrolet truck about 12 that bodystyle. 

looking at about 2800 at a body shop to get that fixed id recomend geting the skins way less work.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wouldnt do shit to that truck but retint the windows dark and put gas in it..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 7 2009, 12:30 PM~14403333
> *ROLL CALL FOR PICNIC THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2009, 02:27 PM~14404406
> *yeah stock metals on WW will look coo and will handle great. all iever owned is chevrolet truck about 12 that bodystyle.
> 
> looking at about 2800 at a body shop to get that fixed id recomend geting the skins way less work.
> *


got a dude here that would fix that shit for 400 bucks..

ex metal master worker


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2009, 02:30 PM~14404441
> *i wouldnt do shit to that truck but retint the windows dark and put gas in it..
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 7 2009, 02:41 PM~14404550
> *got a dude here that would fix that shit for 400 bucks..
> 
> ex metal master worker
> *


thats cheap


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

i know this 1 cat that lives down my block goes to SJ for that kind of shit he told me to holla at em when i wanted the truck fixed and primed but my pockets are empty


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Jul 7 2009, 03:12 PM~14404259
> *tried to take it out myself :uh:
> it looks a little better than what it use too all sunken in and shit
> 
> ...


need more bondo. few gallons are least.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 7 2009, 02:30 PM~14403333
> *ROLL CALL FOR PICNIC THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :angry: -1........

































:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

does anyone know a place where i can get some accumulators charged up?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 7 2009, 02:55 PM~14404669
> *:angry: -1........
> :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2009, 05:02 PM~14404722
> *:scrutinize:
> *


ya vienen en camino wuey!!!! TIME TO BOUNCE AND BACK BUMPER AGAIN... :biggrin: QUE ROLLO LOCO. NO WORKY TODAY OH QUE ROLLO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 7 2009, 03:02 PM~14404717
> *does anyone know a place where i can get some accumulators charged up?
> *


mustang industrial hydraulics. on beltway and 290 area. they were gona do mine for like 5 bucks each but the bladders were ruptured. if you acumulators dont have nitrogen in them. the bladders are probably ruptured and they are useless.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 7 2009, 03:04 PM~14404744
> *ya vienen en camino wuey!!!! TIME TO BOUNCE AND BACK BUMPER AGAIN... :biggrin:  QUE ROLLO LOCO. NO WORKY TODAY OH QUE ROLLO
> *


 :0  , raindout wuey


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2009, 05:05 PM~14404751
> *mustang industrial hydraulics. on beltway and 290 area. they were gona do mine for like 5 bucks each but the bladders were ruptured. if you acumulators dont have nitrogen in them. the bladders are probably ruptured and they are useless.
> *


THANKS FOR DA INFO HOMIE!!! DO U HAVE A # BY ANY CHANCE?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2009, 05:06 PM~14404757
> *:0   , raindout wuey
> *


ORALE ESTA CON MAMBO....KOOL_ I _!!! YA SABES..... :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

AHI LOS GUATCHO I HAVE A DOUBLE PUMP HOPPER TO GO FINISH UP, DOUBLE HI/LO PISTON PUMP!!!!  HABER QUE HACE LA CHINGADERA...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 7 2009, 03:06 PM~14404758
> *THANKS FOR DA INFO HOMIE!!! DO U HAVE A # BY ANY CHANCE?
> *


nah sure dont. its called mustang hydraulics. they got big ass nitrogen tanks. just hook up the fitting and refill it only takes a second to refill.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2009, 05:11 PM~14404803
> *nah sure dont.  its called mustang hydraulics. they got big ass nitrogen tanks. just hook up the fitting and refill it only takes a second to refill.
> *


  THANKS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 7 2009, 03:11 PM~14404801
> *AHI LOS GUATCHO I HAVE A DOUBLE PUMP HOPPER TO GO FINISH UP, DOUBLE HI/LO PISTON PUMP!!!!   HABER QUE HACE LA CHINGADERA...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 7 2009, 04:02 PM~14404717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that place where your accumulators spit oil all over their counter? :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2009, 03:21 PM~14404902
> *that place where your accumulators  spit oil all over their counter?    :roflmao:
> *


yea bitch the ones i got from you. but thats ok. because those cylinders i sold you arent really showtime they are cce, i hope the fitting shoots thru your hood after u paint the car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2009, 04:33 PM~14405007
> *yea bitch the ones i got from you. but thats ok. because those cylinders i sold you arent really showtime they are cce, i hope the fitting shoots thru your hood after u paint the car
> *


my super strokers are all brand new. oh, you mean the ones i sold to boiler. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

u two dumb asses :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 7 2009, 03:11 PM~14404801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2009, 04:44 PM~14405125
> *u two dumb asses :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 7 2009, 03:41 PM~14404550
> *got a dude here that would fix that shit for 400 bucks..
> 
> ex metal master worker
> *


thats good most shops wont touch it for least 1400, hope he changes skins and all that cus metal alone cost 700+ OEM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2009, 03:50 PM~14405176
> *thats good most shops wont touch it for least 1400, hope he changes skins and all that cus metal alone cost 700+ OEM
> *


he'll beat and pull.. beat and pull..lol..

then bondo.. he recently just did a truck just like that.. dent in the same spot.. he cut the metal out.. re shaped it.. and welded it back on..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 7 2009, 05:32 PM~14405509
> *he'll beat and pull.. beat and pull..lol..
> 
> then bondo.. he recently just did a truck just like that.. dent in the same spot.. he cut the metal out.. re shaped it.. and welded it back on..
> *


ah ok sounds right then

thats how they fixed my dads old silverado deeper dent 350 pull job.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hes cheap ass fuck..
cant paint worth a shit, doesnt take his time.... but he can do body work real good..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2009, 05:51 PM~14406090
> *hes cheap ass fuck..
> cant paint worth a shit, doesnt take his time.... but he can do body work real good..
> *


A true painter doesnt hate on another painter... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 7 2009, 06:07 PM~14406195
> *A true painter doesnt hate on another painter... :biggrin:
> *


hes not a painter.. he a body man..
that fools runs primer..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2009, 06:19 PM~14406301
> *hes not a painter.. he a body man..
> that fools runs primer..
> *


lol.. stop hating... u just learned how not to make runs... :0


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

:tongue:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 7 2009, 06:23 PM~14406329
> *lol.. stop hating... u just learned how not to make runs... :0
> *


lol.. i learned to take my time..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2009, 06:47 PM~14406583
> *lol.. i learned to take my time..
> *


yall got the new rollin?? if so ill be by tomorrow to pick it up...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea we got it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2009, 06:54 PM~14406664
> *yea we got it
> *


aight ill be there tomorrow to get it...


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just call me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2009, 07:04 PM~14406771
> *just call me
> *


no... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 7 2009, 03:04 PM~14404735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit another houston car show..bout time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 7 2009, 07:17 PM~14406875
> *no... :uh:
> *


 :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2009, 08:54 PM~14406664
> *yea we got it
> *


got those red/blue t-shirts from bruce. bad ass designs. thanks


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 7 2009, 05:47 PM~14405152
> *Chip out n break prolly......
> :0
> 
> ...


WE SEE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2009, 03:40 PM~14405081
> *my super strokers are all brand new.  oh, you mean the ones i sold to boiler.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , they are working just fine :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 7 2009, 09:29 PM~14407539
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , they are working just fine :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 7 2009, 01:10 PM~14403708
> *i remember when the Pasadena chapter re-designed that plaque....i see they still using it
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 7 2009, 06:23 PM~14406329
> *lol.. stop hating... u just learned how not to make runs... :0
> *


Ha.....


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

WHAT IT DEW WORLD
DOWNLOAD MY NEW SONG DEDICATED LOWLOWS!!!
ITS CALLED "MY lOWRIDER"
DOWNLOAD AND BANG IT
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/TORNADOALLEYMUSIC
GET AT YA BOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/3700805228/


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

styjetyjfgjndghjjbujfg


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2009, 06:19 PM~14406301
> *hes not a painter.. he a body man..
> that fools runs primer..
> *


But a ture painter fixes hes fuck ups. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RuffNeck Rill_@Jul 8 2009, 01:46 AM~14409297
> *WHAT IT DEW WORLD
> DOWNLOAD MY NEW SONG DEDICATED LOWLOWS!!!
> ITS CALLED "MY lOWRIDER"
> ...


Thanks for the spam. God knows we don't already get enough from the topshoes.com asshat.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

qvoles? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wednesday.....half way there. :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2009, 11:21 AM~14412459
> *wednesday.....half way there. :cheesy:
> *


no dick in ya booty??:dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 8 2009, 12:10 PM~14412360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 02:07 PM~14412836
> *you went?
> :yes:
> *


no that a pic from the wego san antonio topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2009, 11:10 AM~14412360
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i see that boy got about 4k in surf boards. :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

noe....you going?

HBO Boxing After Dark - August 22 at Toyota Center
Juan Diaz vs. Paulie Malignaggi


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2009, 02:33 PM~14413590
> *noe....you going?
> 
> HBO Boxing After Dark - August 22 at Toyota Center
> ...


******* vs guido. i'd put my $ on the wet as long as there wasn't a quencinera the night before.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 02:38 PM~14413654
> ******** vs guido.    i'd put my $ on the wet as long as there wasn't a quencinera the night before.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2009, 02:50 PM~14413795
> *:roflmao:
> *


or a bday party :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 02:08 PM~14413994
> *or a bday party  :uh:
> *


saturday im bringing my designated driver .nuff said :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 03:38 PM~14414353
> *saturday im bringing my designated driver .nuff said  :biggrin:
> *


you ridin' bitch again huh? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 02:40 PM~14414387
> *you ridin' bitch again huh?  :uh:
> *


she invited her sister...you know, 21, no job, no car, no money. perfect for you....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 03:46 PM~14414451
> *she invited her sister...you know, 21, no job, no car, no money. perfect for you....
> *


she needs to keep her hands to herself this time.


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys the Streetseen Magazine just came out online for the San Antonio show. I want to know WHY that so called photographer didn't get it right?? What's up with that crappy picture of the HOODHOPPER??? I'm gonna send a complaint letter...........  


joann


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 03:46 PM~14414451
> *she invited her sister...you know, 21, no job, no car, no money. perfect for you....
> *


all that and looks :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 8 2009, 07:50 AM~14410349
> *But a ture painter fixes hes fuck ups. :biggrin:
> *


TELL THAT TO YOUR BOY, YOU KNOW WHO.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2009, 03:20 PM~14414788
> *TELL THAT TO YOUR BOY, YOU KNOW WHO.
> *


TELL YOUR BOY.. YOU KNOW WHO.. NOT TO RUSH NEXT TIME..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 02:46 PM~14414451
> *she invited her sister...you know, 21, no job, no car, no money. perfect for you....
> *


Uhm......wtf porkchop gon do wita youngin.....need to take me ....well only if she look somewat like yo gal......:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 02:46 PM~14414451
> *she invited her sister...you know, 21, no job, no car, no money. perfect for you....
> *


Uhm......wtf porkchop gon do wita youngin.....need to take me ....well only if she look somewat like yo gal......:biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jul 8 2009, 04:10 PM~14414720
> *Hey guys the Streetseen Magazine just came out online for the San Antonio show.  I want to know WHY that so called photographer didn't get it right??  What's up with that crappy picture of the HOODHOPPER???  I'm gonna send a complaint letter...........
> joann
> *


call jay personally

if you want his number PM me and ill give it to you. im sure he will make things right if that big of a deal, hes good people.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 8 2009, 01:33 PM~14413590
> *noe....you going?
> 
> HBO Boxing After Dark - August 22 at Toyota Center
> ...


No...ain't paying a dime to go see dat lil prick....hope he gets knocked da fuck out...goes into a coma...and dies...... but no I'm not going..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ANYBODY SEEN A REAL MEXICAN JUMPING BEAN???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CANT COMPLAIN ON STREETSEEN :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2009, 07:24 PM~14415860
> *CANT COMPLAIN ON STREETSEEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2009, 07:24 PM~14415860
> *CANT COMPLAIN ON STREETSEEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2009, 05:26 PM~14415877
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2009, 07:26 PM~14415877
> *:uh:
> *


*HATED BY HOUSTON*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what's up with that truuuuuchita?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2009, 07:28 PM~14415897
> *:angry:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2009, 07:30 PM~14415911
> *HATED BY HOUSTON
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...



I am Hated by Houston...Houston Topic on LIL

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2009, 07:31 PM~14415926
> *I am Hated by Houston...Houston Topic on LIL
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2009, 07:33 PM~14415941
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 

How's the Belair?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2009, 07:24 PM~14415860
> *CANT COMPLAIN ON STREETSEEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*CAN'T COMPLAIN ON.......... MY PHONE* :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2009, 05:30 PM~14415911
> *HATED BY HOUSTON
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 8 2009, 05:45 PM~14416068
> *CAN'T COMPLAIN ON.......... MY PHONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2009, 06:30 PM~14415914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


change it to hated by hrnbrneyez 


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2009, 06:51 PM~14416141
> *
> *


big rim homies of yours? :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:20 PM~14416362
> *change it to hated by hrnbrneyez
> :roflmao:
> *



More like hated by Roberto G

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2009, 07:34 PM~14415953
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> How's the Belair?
> *


chilling


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2009, 08:47 PM~14416613
> *chilling
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

.....I'm boreed...so.....












> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2009, 06:47 PM~14416613
> *chilling
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: pinche WHITEWASHED MEXICANO CON EL NOPAL EN LA FRENTE Y EL CULO VERDE DON BOTIJAS LOOKIN MOFO U....WIT U.S FLAGS IN UR FRONT YARD......AND BEANS N TORTILLAS N FAJITAS TO EAT HU????? PROLLY PLAYING RANCHERAS N TEJANO MUSIC ALSO.............SHAME SHAME SHAME...............








OK DATTS ALL.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:19 PM~14416931
> *.....I'm boreed...so.....
> :uh: pinche WHITEWASHED MEXICANO CON EL NOPAL EN LA FRENTE Y EL CULO VERDE DON BOTIJAS LOOKIN MOFO U....WIT U.S FLAGS IN UR FRONT YARD......AND BEANS N TORTILLAS N FAJITAS TO EAT HU????? PROLLY PLAYING RANCHERAS N TEJANO MUSIC ALSO.............SHAME SHAME SHAME...............
> OK DATTS ALL.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2009, 07:20 PM~14416939
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 07:24 PM~14416987
> *:biggrin:
> *


make the topic already jots


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:41 PM~14417166
> *make the topic already jots
> *



what a buildup?




i can build up some nutt and bust it in your buttcheeks


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2009, 07:24 PM~14415860
> *CANT COMPLAIN ON STREETSEEN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 8 2009, 07:55 PM~14417306
> *what a buildup?
> i can build up some nutt and bust it in your buttcheeks
> *


ragalac trippin cuz my first car was a honda back in 1995. i tried to tell him that once upon a time euro's were in the lowriding scene pretty big.....he doesnt beleive me, hes only 19


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 8 2009, 06:10 PM~14415217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heard it worked good!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 07:58 PM~14417335
> *ragalac trippin cuz my first car was a honda back in 1995. i tried to tell him that once upon a time euro's were in the lowriding scene pretty big.....he doesnt beleive me, hes only 19
> *


He said HONDA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:58 PM~14417335
> *ragalac trippin cuz my first car was a honda back in 1995. i tried to tell him that once upon a time euro's were in the lowriding scene pretty big.....he doesnt beleive me, hes only 19
> *


they were? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:00 PM~14417358
> *they were?  :dunno:
> *


:dunno: dats wat dat mans stating..........hondas n fatwhites on supremes......bahahahahahahahahahaa too funny.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:00 PM~14417356
> *He said HONDA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


with the rims sticking out so far, look like he was off roading.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:02 PM~14417371
> *:dunno: dats wat dat mans stating..........hondas n fatwhites on supremes......bahahahahahahahahahaa too funny.......
> *


well, i remember his civic when it had gold d's and candy paint..



still looked gay though. ricers hated em. shoulda seen looks they gave em. 


:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:02 PM~14417375
> *with the rims sticking out so far, look like he was off roading.
> *


Ha....lone said he was rollin :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:58 PM~14417335
> *ragalac trippin cuz my first car was a honda back in 1995. i tried to tell him that once upon a time euro's were in the lowriding scene pretty big.....he doesnt beleive me, hes only 19
> *



fuggn rookie :roflmao: 

all ya'll old fuckers know, that shit used to be ballin back then. back when dave's mini truck was cool. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:03 PM~14417404
> *Ha....lone said he was rollin :0
> *


saw the envy in his eyes when i'd roll by em in my bucket ass monte carlo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 8 2009, 08:00 PM~14417356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck em


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 8 2009, 08:05 PM~14417419
> *fuggn rookie :roflmao:
> 
> all ya'll old fuckers know, that shit used to be ballin back then.  back when dave's mini truck was cool. :roflmao:
> *


Shhhhhhhhh!!!! (He still thinks its cool)


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:06 PM~14417423
> *yea bitch honda u act like im embarrassed i dont give a fuck because i had a honda in 1995. and its 2009 and you STILL HAVENT BROUGHT ANYTHING TO THE TABLE
> yea bitch, lets talk about the vw bug u had
> supremes are 5 lug, most hondas are 4, wouldnt fit, i tried
> ...



ouch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 8 2009, 09:05 PM~14417419
> *fuggn rookie :roflmao:
> 
> all ya'll old fuckers know, that shit used to be ballin back then.  back when dave's mini truck was cool. :roflmao:
> *


yeah, that was real tight. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:06 PM~14417421
> *saw the envy in his eyes when i'd roll by em in my bucket ass monte carlo
> *


yea youre right a bucket. that bitch had a bucket quarter panel and u had a fuckin pillow stuffed between the battery rack and the quarter panel so keep it from flexing. i know you live in the ghetto, that dont mean u have to BE GHETTO










:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:06 PM~14417423
> *yea bitch honda u act like im embarrassed i dont give a fuck because i had a honda in 1995. and its 2009 and you STILL HAVENT BROUGHT ANYTHING TO THE TABLE
> yea bitch, lets talk about the vw bug u had
> supremes are 5 lug, most hondas are 4, wouldnt fit, i tried
> ...


One word.....HONDA. 















WAS IT A 4DO OR 2DO??? COME ON POST DA PICS KENNETH?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:06 PM~14417423
> *yea bitch honda u act like im embarrassed i dont give a fuck because i had a honda in 1995. and its 2009 and you STILL HAVENT BROUGHT ANYTHING TO THE TABLE
> yea bitch, lets talk about the vw bug u had
> supremes are 5 lug, most hondas are 4, wouldnt fit, i tried
> ...


hey, i was broke back then. i'll admit it. those were really bad days. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:09 PM~14417460
> *One word.....HONDA.
> WAS IT A 4DO OR 2DO??? COME ON POST DA PICS KENNETH?????
> *


it was a 2dr with a roof, and screens let me find a pic :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:08 PM~14417457
> *yea youre right a bucket.  that bitch had a bucket quarter panel and u had a fuckin pillow stuffed between the battery rack and the quarter panel so keep it from flexing. i know you live in the ghetto, that dont mean u have to BE GHETTO
> :biggrin:
> *


Ha...:roflmao: :roflmao: ***** said pillow for reinforcement!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 8 2009, 09:08 PM~14417457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2dr. he use to ask me to photoshop different rims on it, when he was thinking of buying new set. put alot of thought into that pos. he was mad as fuck when he drove all way to dallas for some fwd spokes.. that he was told would TUCK. and they didn't. :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:10 PM~14417474
> *it was a 2dr with a roof, and screens let me find a pic  :biggrin:
> *


Was it one of them 60dolla pop up roof :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:11 PM~14417479
> *Ha...:roflmao: :roflmao: ***** said pillow for reinforcement!!!!!
> *


he stupid. it was MEMORY FOAM!! and it worked!! sold it to him and he didnt have clue of quarter panel problems. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:13 PM~14417503
> *yeah.    poking out 13's on a honda..  aint ghetto at all.  :uh:
> 2dr.  he use to ask me to photoshop different rims on it, when he was thinking of buying new set.    put alot of thought into that pos.    he was mad as fuck when he drove all way to dallas for some fwd spokes..  that he was told would TUCK.  and they didn't.
> *


:0 :0 :0 say it ain't so lone!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Shit in the early 90s people were lowriding what ever they could get thier hands on. Any given saturday night on richmond there would be a honda civic, ford festiva, geo metro, ford escort and cavilier all lifted with 13s.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 8 2009, 08:13 PM~14417503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sent you the pic


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 05:49 PM~14415535
> *call jay personally
> 
> if you want his number PM me and ill give it to you.  im sure he will make things right if that big of a deal, hes good people.
> ...



Shit, too late I already sent the complaint, still think it's not right to come in first place and then put a picture like that. No worries, I'll introduce myself personally on Sunday just to make sure it don't happen again


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:08 PM~14417449
> *yeah, that was real tight.  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


i guess im the only one that just watched that whole vid im guessin...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone remember RS 2000...it was the hatchback that radio shack sponsored used to be on richmond that thing used to beat hard


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 08:18 PM~14417566
> *Shit in the early 90s people were lowriding what ever they could get thier hands on. Any given saturday night on richmond there would be a honda civic, ford festiva, geo metro, ford escort and cavilier all lifted with 13s.
> *


Sad times it mustve been.....then ****** ask y lowridin is "dying" hmmmm.....I wonder y.......bahahahahahahaahahaa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:19 PM~14417581
> *damn i completely forgot about those wheels i paid 900 bucks for that shit and they didnt tuck
> 
> yea i remember u wanted about 6500 for that shit. next month, 5500 then 4500 then 4000 i offered u 2k and drove it home and it broke down on the way home.
> ...


nver asked that much. starting price was 4 but those that came and looked saw fk'd up quarter panel. good thing i sold it to you at night. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:21 PM~14417608
> *Sad times it mustve been.....then ****** ask y lowridin is "dying" hmmmm.....I wonder y.......bahahahahahahaahahaa
> *


cuz u aint brought ur car out yet..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:19 PM~14417581
> *damn i completely forgot about those wheels i paid 900 bucks for that shit and they didnt tuck
> 
> yea i remember u wanted about 6500 for that shit. next month, 5500 then 4500 then 4000 i offered u 2k and drove it home and it broke down on the way home.
> ...


A....***** said toyota tercel...wit 4pumps....:roflmao: 









omg omg omg omg omg my stomach hurts I can't stop laughing!!!!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14417608
> *Sad times it mustve been.....then ****** ask y lowridin is "dying" hmmmm.....I wonder y.......bahahahahahahaahahaa
> *


Not realy thats when you could go cruise on any weekend rain or shine and see lowriders all over the place.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14417630
> *A....***** said toyota tercel...wit 4pumps....:roflmao:
> omg omg omg omg omg my stomach hurts I can't stop laughing!!!!!!
> *


even worse was the cavalier lowriders. esp ones with 14" cylinders in read. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:21 PM~14417608
> *Sad times it mustve been.....then ****** ask y lowridin is "dying" hmmmm.....I wonder y.......bahahahahahahaahahaa
> *


bitch aint nothing dying but them batteries in your trunk from sitting for so long. while u were at home playing video games and watch he man. i was out on richmond pullin hoes in my honda civic. ask danny he was there plenty of times. even took a bitch behind t town, oh i forgot u too young to know about t town



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:22 PM~14417621
> *nver asked that much.  starting price was 4  but those that came and looked saw fk'd up quarter panel.  good thing i sold it to you at night.  :biggrin:
> *


i sold it at night too, :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2009, 08:22 PM~14417625
> *cuz u aint brought ur car out yet..
> *


:uh:.....ur windshield still pop out at da hit of a switch?????


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Remeber the two corsicas from pasadena fwds with 18s in the back, looked like they where going to drive straight into the ground.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:25 PM~14417650
> *bitch aint nothing dying but them batteries in your trunk from sitting for so long.  while u were at home playing video games and watch he man. i was out on richmond pullin hoes in my honda civic. ask danny he was there plenty of times. even took a bitch behind t town, oh i forgot u too young to know about t town
> i sold it at night too,  :biggrin:
> *


[email protected] told that bitch outside t-town "bitch hurry up and get in the car.. before someone sees me"


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Spam Time- Support local Car Shows


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:25 PM~14417650
> *bitch aint nothing dying but them batteries in your trunk from sitting for so long.  while u were at home playing video games and watch he man. i was out on richmond pullin hoes in my honda civic. ask danny he was there plenty of times. even took a bitch behind t town, oh i forgot u too young to know about t town
> i sold it at night too,  :biggrin:
> *


That was towards the end. Peter's wildlife and Kaboom.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 08:26 PM~14417658
> *Remeber the two corsicas from pasadena fwds with 18s in the back, looked like they where going to drive straight into the ground.
> *


yea those cars had a high lock up in the back


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

THEM GOOD OLD DAYS!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 09:26 PM~14417658
> *Remeber the two corsicas from pasadena fwds with 18s in the back, looked like they where going to drive straight into the ground.
> *


think 1 ws a berretta. one a corsica. (same car basicly). heard both pretty much buckled up from hitting switches. remember one of em telling me to hop front had to put in nuteural cause since FWD 1 wheel wants to spin backwards when in air. :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 8 2009, 10:26 PM~14417672
> *Spam Time- Support local Car Shows
> 
> 
> ...


HOP? I'LL BE THERE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

People were even lifting mustangs left and right.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

used to ride from metropolis all the way past chimney rock. i remember when i see first set of davin's on a tahoe, they were 22s everyone was lookin at his rims...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:25 PM~14417650
> *bitch aint nothing dying but them batteries in your trunk from sitting for so long.  while u were at home playing video games and watch he man. i was out on richmond pullin hoes in my honda civic. ask danny he was there plenty of times. even took a bitch behind t town, oh i forgot u too young to know about t town
> i sold it at night too,  :biggrin:
> *


Hey...........my dead batteries move ass fast as ur fully charged weenie setup puotlips....






Hey.....HONDA.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:29 PM~14417715
> *used to ride from metropolis all the way past chimney rock. i remember when i see first set of davin's on a tahoe, they were 22s everyone was lookin at his rims...
> *


The chameleon one with screens every where.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 10:29 PM~14417706
> *People were even lifting mustangs left and right.
> *


DID U EVER SEE A LOONEY TOONS LITTLE TOYOTA VAN LIFTED ON SPOKES?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 8 2009, 09:29 PM~14417706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats back when 20's were big.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 8 2009, 09:30 PM~14417729
> *DID U EVER SEE A LOONEY TOONS LITTLE TOYOTA VAN LIFTED ON SPOKES?
> *


member i took my monte for an oil change somewhere in ptown.. and some white boy was all talking about what he gonna do to his minivan(a chrysler i think). seen minivan with this.. seen minivan with that..etc etc. :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 8 2009, 10:30 PM~14417729
> *DID U EVER SEE A LOONEY TOONS LITTLE TOYOTA VAN LIFTED ON SPOKES?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 10:32 PM~14417758
> *member i took my monte for an oil change somewhere in ptown.. and some white boy was all talking about what he gonna do to his minivan(a chrysler i think).    seen minivan with this.. seen minivan with that..etc etc.      :ugh:
> *


That was Lurch from True Eminence I bet, he used to have a chrysler mini van on 13s.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 08:29 PM~14417706
> *People were even lifting mustangs left and right.
> *


Only time mustangs n hydraulics should be mentioned together is when u talkin about mustang forklifts.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 09:34 PM~14417780
> *That was Lurch from True Eminence I bet, he used to have a chrysler mini van on 13s.
> *


bawlin'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:25 PM~14417654
> *:uh:.....ur windshield still pop out at da hit of a switch?????
> *


no but my wheels will.. :biggrin: 

it only shifted when i three wheeled.. get it right..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 8 2009, 08:30 PM~14417727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17s were big, thats when people were putting 17 inch blades on suburbans.....imagine 17s on a burban now. 

i remember when people were painting undercarriage white....had to have fresh white for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2009, 09:35 PM~14417794
> *no but my wheels will.. :biggrin:
> 
> it only shifted when i three wheeled.. get it right..
> *


what a bucket


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:35 PM~14417805
> *what a bucket
> *


of wings..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:35 PM~14417800
> *doesnt bother me.  14 yrs later, wheres your car
> yep
> 17s were big, thats when people were putting 17 inch blades on suburbans.....imagine 17s on a burban now.
> ...


dont forget about the lights inside the fender


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2009, 09:36 PM~14417814
> *of wings..
> *


you blk people and chicken. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14416036

:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:35 PM~14417800
> *doesnt bother me.  14 yrs later, wheres your car
> yep
> 17s were big, thats when people were putting 17 inch blades on suburbans.....imagine 17s on a burban now.
> ...


And lights in the wheel wells. Used to get the clearence lights for trucks from autozone get the lens to match the color of your car then mount the light high enough in the wheel well that all you could see was the color lighting up your Roadsters or Mcleans.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2009, 08:35 PM~14417794
> *no but my wheels will.. :biggrin:
> 
> it only shifted when i three wheeled.. get it right..
> *


Windshield still popped out. Nuffsaid.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 08:38 PM~14417844
> *And lights in the wheel wells. Used to get the clearence lights for trucks from autozone get the lens to match the color of your car then mount the light high enough in the wheel well that all you could see was the color lighting up your Roadsters or Mcleans.
> *


yep i just used tail lights and wired them up to a switch and bam. i remember if u saw a car on richmond with chrome undercarriage that car was the shit. hardly no one had chrome back then the street


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:35 PM~14417800
> *doesnt bother me.  14 yrs later, wheres your car
> *


:uh: same place urs is......in da garage.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:40 PM~14417873
> *yep i just used tail lights and wired them up to a switch and bam.  i remember if u saw a car on richmond with chrome undercarriage that car was the shit. hardly no one had chrome back then the street
> *


had chrome differential cover, you were "doing it" lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets get back to talking about that pink passion luxury sport with roses on the windows.....and spray painted speak box in the back seat...........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:42 PM~14417900
> *lets get back to talking about that pink passion luxury sport with roses on the windows.....and spray painted speak box in the back seat...........
> *


No. Hondas are better.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:44 PM~14417909
> *No. Hondas are better.....
> *


bitch how many times i tell you i dont care. infact. my honda was and still would be cleaner to this day than your cadillac. white cant fuck with apple over silver


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 10:33 PM~14417765
> *:yessad:
> *


I WOULD HIT DA SWITCHES FOR ONE OF MY OLD HOMIES ON THAT VAN!!! :biggrin: PEOPLE USE TO TRIP ON DAT SHIT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 8 2009, 09:42 PM~14417900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:45 PM~14417919
> *bitch how many times i tell you i dont care. infact. my honda was and still would be cleaner to this day than your cadillac. white cant fuck with apple over silver
> *


Ha...yea ok......HONDA. POP UP SUNROOF. FAT WHITES...........CASE CLOSED. I WIN.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember one time i saw a orange or gold 63 hard top on all gold rims and 2 girls were in it, never saw it again. anyone know whos car that was?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 10:36 PM~14417815
> *dont forget about the lights inside the fender
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT SHIT WAS CRAZY EVERYONE WANTED THOSE... DID ANYONE EVR SEE THE DUDES THAT USE CRUISE IN A BOAT WITH A CRAZY HORN?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:47 PM~14417945
> *i remember one time i saw a orange or gold 63 hard top on all gold rims and 2 girls were in it, never saw it again. anyone know whos car that was?
> *


DEEEZZZZ NUUTTTZZZZ!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:47 PM~14417940
> *Ha...yea ok......HONDA. POP UP SUNROOF. FAT WHITES...........CASE CLOSED. I WIN.
> *


dont forget screen and jl audio with ppi amp.....and woodgrain pioneer cd player


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:47 PM~14417945
> *i remember one time i saw a orange or gold 63 hard top on all gold rims and 2 girls were in it, never saw it again. anyone know whos car that was?
> *


deeezz nuttzzzzzz


but seriuosly, i seen that car once. only 1 female in it. wasn't that the one from gtown all the the gold trim? look simliliar i'm old.. cant remember much.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i remember a primer regal on supremes that had a big hijacker sticker on the back window and he would always 3 wheel the back tire (dogleg)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:49 PM~14417973
> *dont forget screen and jl audio with ppi amp.....and woodgrain pioneer cd player
> *


Screen was wat....a whole 3 and a half inches wide???? 





Cd player took 35 seconds to read bootleg cds :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:49 PM~14417973
> *dont forget screen and jl audio with ppi amp.....and woodgrain pioneer cd player
> *


pullout pioneer with tape player? 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:51 PM~14418008
> *i remember a primer regal on supremes that had a big hijacker sticker on the back window and he would always 3 wheel the back tire (dogleg)
> *


from 2nd ward. use to be posted up at small shop right by austin hs with back wheel up, like car taking a shit.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MOVING ON, HOW ABOUT THE CROW? THAT BITCH WAS BAD AND HE HAD A SICK ASS 3 WHEEL!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:38 PM~14417846
> *Windshield still popped out. Nuffsaid.
> *


car was still on streets, nuff said..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:51 PM~14418011
> *Screen was wat....a whole 3 and a half inches wide????
> Cd player took 35 seconds to read bootleg cds :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


that man wasn't working with no cd player. he barely got cd player couple years back. shit, he barely got a dvd player for crib last year.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:49 PM~14417975
> *deeezz  nuttzzzzzz
> but seriuosly, i seen that car once. only 1 female in it.    wasn't that the one from gtown all the the gold trim?  look simliliar i'm old.. cant remember much.
> *


no that was a 61 from RO galveston. this was a 63 i remember that much for sure, and the all gold rims. cuz there was only a couple people on all golds. a honda, and elezars car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:54 PM~14418066
> *no that was a 61 from RO galveston. this was a 63 i remember that much for sure, and the all gold rims. cuz there was only a couple people on all golds. a honda, and elezars car
> *


musta been a **** driving the honda.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2009, 08:53 PM~14418056
> *car was still on streets, nuff said..
> *


Yea...and ur windshield was almost on da streets too.....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:55 PM~14418081
> *Yea...and ur windshield was almost on da streets too.....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:54 PM~14418062
> *that man wasn't working with no cd player.  he barely got cd player couple years back.  shit, he barely got a dvd player for crib last year.
> *


Mayne......lone on da choppin block. :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 8 2009, 08:53 PM~14418055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, i had a cd player infact when my shit got hit up at tinseltown on richmond they took the deck but i had the face for it, i think i still have it somewhere. i parked in the front, under the light and when i came out my car was all open and alarm going off people walking by it like nothing. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man I love this topic....now we having fun!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:57 PM~14418117
> *what car was taht, sounds familiar
> naw, i had a cd player infact when my shit got hit up at tinseltown on richmond they took the deck but i had the face for it, i think i still have it somewhere. i parked in the front, under the light and when i came out my car was all open and alarm going off people walking by it like nothing.  :angry:
> *


i remember that now. ***** got jacked during a date. member you were bitching how they took all your cd's too. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:58 PM~14418130
> *Man I love this topic....now we having fun!!!! :biggrin:
> *


slim..................nomsayn, u want to comment on the younger years................ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:59 PM~14418138
> *i remember that now.    ***** got jacked during a date.  member you were bitching how they took all your cd's too.    :roflmao:
> *


those cds could not be replaced i had shit from that music store that people used to meet up at on bissonett. its closed down. over 100 cds. i still think it was that bitch that set me up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 08:57 PM~14418117
> *what car was taht, sounds familiar
> naw, i had a cd player infact when my shit got hit up at tinseltown on richmond they took the deck but i had the face for it, i think i still have it somewhere. i parked in the front, under the light and when i came out my car was all open and alarm going off people walking by it like nothing.  :angry:
> *


I woulda walked right past dat bitch too.......prolly woulda thrown a rock at it so it can stfu....... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

took the pos pioneer + cd's.. and left rest of car

thats saying something. 

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:01 PM~14418184
> *took the pos pionaer + cd's.. and left rest of car
> 
> thats saying something.
> ...


yea...and left her purse too..................thats saying something


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 8 2009, 10:00 PM~14418172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: says you were fk'n with broke hoez if nothing of value in purse.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:57 PM~14418117
> *what car was taht, sounds familiar
> naw, i had a cd player infact when my shit got hit up at tinseltown on richmond they took the deck but i had the face for it, i think i still have it somewhere. i parked in the front, under the light and when i came out my car was all open and alarm going off people walking by it like nothing.  :angry:
> *


THAT WAS A CUTLASS GOLD AND BROWN WITH A BIG ASS CROW ON DA HOOD AS FAR AS I COULD REMEMBER, I THINK HE WAS WITH MAGNOLIAS FINEST OR MIRROR OF DREAMS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** got got at tinseltown during a date.. musta been pissed off at olive garden aftewards.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:03 PM~14418222
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:  says you were fk'n with broke hoez  if nothing of value in purse.
> *


i still fuck with broke hoes....usually reffered by you.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 8 2009, 09:53 PM~14418055
> *MOVING ON, HOW ABOUT THE CROW? THAT BITCH WAS BAD AND HE HAD A SICK ASS 3 WHEEL!!!
> *


nah didnt that high

and i amost bought it few years ago for 8 bills


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:03 PM~14418222
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:  says you were fk'n with broke hoez  if nothing of value in purse.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:55 PM~14418081
> *Yea...and ur windshield was almost on da streets too.....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


naw. windsheild silcione held up pretty good..
didnt even leak in da rain..mayne!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:05 PM~14418240
> *i still fuck with broke hoes....usually reffered by you.
> *


 :ugh: stop asking then.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2009, 09:06 PM~14418253
> *naw.  windsheild silcione held up pretty good..
> didnt even leak in da rain..mayne!
> *


Mayne....now u just gota keep dat pretty paint dry and out da rain all da time....oh wait....that ain't water thos were paint drips....my bad...:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] i kicked out of car at gunpoint.. left purse.. and i sold that bitch on ebay for $5


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:04 PM~14418234
> ****** got got at tinseltown during a date..    musta been pissed off at olive garden aftewards.
> *


bitch didnt your luxury sport have a cracko cd player or whatever they used to sell at western auto


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 11:05 PM~14418245
> *nah didnt  that high
> 
> and i amost bought it few years ago for 8 bills
> *


SHIT IT WAS A HIGH 3 WHEEL THEN, NOT A LOT OF PEOPLE HAD IT!!! I REMEMBER THEY USE TO PARK TOGETHER WITH ANOTHER CANDY APPLE RED REGAL AND JUST STAND 3 TOGETHER....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:08 PM~14418292
> *bitch didnt your luxury sport have a cracko cd player or whatever they used to sell at western auto
> *


naw, that bitch had a sony with matching cd changer. remember you bitched for like two weeks aftewards "hey, when you gonna gimme cartridge for this cd changer" lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:09 PM~14418314
> *naw, that bitch had a sony with matching cd changer.      remember you bitched for like two weeks aftewards  "hey, when you gonna gimme cartridge for this cd changer"    lol
> *


***** u got a good memory to be 46 yrs old


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:10 PM~14418337
> ****** u got a good memory to be 46 yrs old
> *


36 37 next week. 


and or course i remember.. cause i had hell of a time trying to wire that bitch up with all those wires in dash that looked like a spiderweb and had a melted fuse box. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 10:27 PM~14417677
> *That was towards the end. Peter's wildlife and Kaboom.
> *


Kaboom parking lot was a lolow car show till 3am then Middle Earth


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 8 2009, 10:08 PM~14418292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the red one was higher. 

but i guess both were pretty high for then, some of the first to pull chains


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:59 PM~14418139
> *slim..................nomsayn, u want to comment on the younger years................ :biggrin:
> *


talmbout the crv with the 17x10s on it neons and sreens :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:11 PM~14418344
> *36    37 next week.
> and or course i remember..    cause i had hell of a time trying to wire that bitch up with all those wires in dash that looked like a spiderweb and had a melted fuse box.
> 
> ...


maybe thats why all the lights outside the car fucked up on wall


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:14 PM~14418399
> *maybe thats why all the lights outside the car fucked up on wall
> *


worked fine before you broke it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

while i was at it, i did remove the check engine light bulb..cause i was tired of looking at that shit. 
:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 10:11 PM~14418344
> *36    37 next week.
> and or course i remember..    cause i had hell of a time trying to wire that bitch up with all those wires in dash that looked like a spiderweb and had a melted fuse box.
> 
> ...


lol remember on 45 South, i hopped the black isuzu rodeo on ya ass in the pink MC....u had some trany lookin hoe in the pass. prob why u didnt do much.

chippin but still hopped it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 09:17 PM~14418433
> *lol remember on 45 South, i hopped the black isuzu rodeo on ya ass in the pink MC....u had some trany lookin hoe in the pass. prob why u didnt do much.
> 
> chippin but still hopped it
> *


it was probably the same dike lookin brawd that was with him when i stood 3 on him on richmond when i got m/c lifted


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 8 2009, 09:14 PM~14418398
> *talmbout the crv with the 17x10s on it neons and sreens :biggrin:
> *


No......a lil "smaller".......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 10:17 PM~14418433
> *lol remember on 45 South, i hopped the black isuzu rodeo on ya ass in the pink MC....u had some trany lookin hoe in the pass. prob why u didnt do much.
> 
> chippin but still hopped it
> *


bitch, that was you? i remember that shit. from what i recall you couldnt control that shit and swerved into my lane. with your fucking jumbo sized tires. 

wait wait.. i also remember morning of a show i saw you at car wash asking to borrow some tire dressing. and didn't you use to spray aerosol hair glitter to make paint look like it had flakes? 

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 09:17 PM~14418433
> *lol remember on 45 South, i hopped the black isuzu rodeo on ya ass in the pink MC....u had some trany lookin hoe in the pass. prob why u didnt do much.
> 
> chippin but still hopped it
> *


Man said isuzu rodeo......:ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:19 PM~14418473
> *it was probably the same dike lookin brawd that was with him when i stood 3 on him on richmond when i got m/c lifted
> *


ha

whatever it was , some hood ass shit from like 2 1/2 ward


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:19 PM~14418473
> *it was probably the same dike lookin brawd that was with him when i stood 3 on him on richmond when i got m/c lifted
> *


never happened.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:22 PM~14418514
> *never happened.
> *


pic to prove


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:21 PM~14418502
> *bitch, that was you? i remember that shit.  from what i recall you couldnt control that shit and swerved into my lane.    with your fucking jumbo sized tires.
> 
> wait wait..  i also remember morning of a show i saw you at car wash asking to borrow some tire dressing.      and didn't you use to spray aerosol hair glitter to make paint look like it had flakes?
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man said he had to afro sheen up da blacj paint....bahahahahaha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if you think that monte was a bucket. should seen previous monte. 84 cl  

peep the staple tuck headliner!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14418502
> *bitch, that was you? i remember that shit.  from what i recall you couldnt control that shit and swerved into my lane.    with your fucking jumbo sized tires.
> 
> wait wait..  i also remember morning of a show i saw you at car wash asking to borrow some tire dressing.      and didn't you use to spray aerosol hair glitter to make paint look like it had flakes?
> ...


na not at the show, that was dudes truck he prob did do some wack ass shit like that 

but i was slammin that hoe on 45 that day. i used to creep the shit out that hoe. with the 14" luxuors n shit.



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:21 PM~14418507
> *Man said isuzu rodeo......:ugh:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 11:22 PM~14418524
> *pic to prove
> 
> 
> ...


i seen car by house just like this, but they never bring it out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 10:23 PM~14418543
> *if you think that monte was a bucket.  should seen previous monte.  84 cl
> 
> peep the staple tuck headliner!!
> ...


motherfkn dash peice is killin it

guess it helps pull all them MIME looking hoes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2009, 09:24 PM~14418548
> *i seen car by house just like this, but they never bring it out
> *


probably from nu style c.c. ....if they are still around...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14418543
> *if you think that monte was a bucket.  should seen previous monte.  84 cl
> 
> peep the staple tuck headliner!!
> ...


Say man wat u doing wit ROSHOD IN YO RIDE????? HMMMM..........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14418543
> *if you think that monte was a bucket.  should seen previous monte.   84 cl
> 
> peep the staple tuck headliner!!
> ...


u know a headliner is less than 100 to fix right................

better yet do what i did and cut the roof off :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 8 2009, 10:22 PM~14418524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here it is in background. i told my homie "whats he doing?" he said "spraying hair glitter over whole thing" lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 8 2009, 10:24 PM~14418553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$25 to fix a headliner yourself. i did the monte i sold you.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:27 PM~14418590
> *bitch by time i even made 1st appearance on richmond in monte, you had done trade that bitch for that 64 ss  that you tried to do a homemade frame wrap on.  looking like a you let michael j fox do the welds.
> here it is in background.  i told my homie "whats he doing?"  he said "spraying hair glitter over whole thing"    lol
> 
> ...


i remember that frame i sold that thing. 

then the city came and picked up the shell...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 11:14 PM~14418393
> *mofoka said western auto aint ever heard that name n a decade
> the red one was higher.
> 
> ...


NICE RIDES!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:29 PM~14418619
> *i remember that frame i sold that thing.
> 
> then the city came and picked up the shell...
> ...


[email protected] j fox welds!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 11:29 PM~14418619
> *i remember that frame i sold that thing.
> 
> then the city came and picked up the shell...
> ...


damn :0 look at the a/c unit :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:30 PM~14418635
> *[email protected] j fox welds!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


lol @ your hood wide open with nothing chrome to show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:31 PM~14418652
> *lol @ your hood wide open with nothing chrome to show
> *


chrome air cleaner :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2009, 09:30 PM~14418644
> *damn  :0  look at the a/c unit :rofl:
> *


thats the neighbor at my dads house we used to call him scabby cuz he had some weird ass skin disorder and was covered in scabs. that house was beat..

the ac unit eventually fell out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:31 PM~14418652
> *lol @ your hood wide open with nothing chrome to show
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:34 PM~14418696
> *thats the neighbor at my dads house we used to call him scabby cuz he had some weird ass skin disorder and was covered in scabs. that house was beat..
> 
> the ac unit eventually fell out
> *


got like 3 of those in my crib.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:34 PM~14418700
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


right? i mean if u got an air cleaner cool. crack the hood.....dude has it wide open like he got serp. setup or something


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:34 PM~14418700
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


you were probably in kindergarten back then.. so mind your business.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:35 PM~14418710
> *got like 3 of those in my crib.
> *


i had some too, but they are called "window units" not cut a hole in the side of the house and put an ac unit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:35 PM~14418715
> *right? i mean if u got an air cleaner cool. crack the hood.....dude has it wide open like he got serp. setup or something
> *


they hadn't even invented that shit yet. dont think.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:36 PM~14418728
> *i had some too, but they are called "window units" not cut a hole in the side of the house and put an ac unit.
> *


neighbors did that. whole family came out to look at it when they put it in, all proud they just got A/C


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:36 PM~14418722
> *you were probably in kindergarten back then.. so mind your business.
> *


looks lika kindergertener painted ur car and that speaker box......:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:41 PM~14418799
> *looks lika kindergertener painted ur car and that speaker box......:uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

noe, while we was rolling.. this what you were doing..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm out....gotta go have nightmares about hondas wit supapoke daytons, isuzu rodeos and fatwhitewalls..... thnks a lot guys......:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:45 PM~14418849
> *I'm out....gotta go have nightmares about hondas wit supapoke daytons, isuzu rodeos and fatwhitewalls..... thnks a lot guys......:angry:
> *


pop out tuba pic and now ***** dont wanna play no more. 


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck gold daytons. boy got a gold tuba.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:46 PM~14418863
> *fuck gold daytons. boy got a gold tuba.
> *


 :roflmao: 


***** all smiles and shit..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:44 PM~14418840
> *noe,  while we was rolling.. this what you were doing..
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm......I'm suppose to be ashamed of dat pic but......mike jackson lookin bitch u posted is ur babymomma?????? Hmmm........some shit u should just keep to urself.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:47 PM~14418880
> *Hmmmm......I'm suppose to be ashamed of dat pic but......mike jackson lookin bitch u posted is ur babymomma?????? Hmmm........some shit u should just keep to urself.
> *


lets try this one..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 09:46 PM~14418863
> *fuck gold daytons. boy got a gold tuba.
> *


Hey...fast n furious lowrider driver.......stfu.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mj baby mama ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:48 PM~14418892
> *lets try this one..
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: yea......and?????? Is dat it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:49 PM~14418895
> *Hey...fast n furious lowrider driver.......stfu.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:51 PM~14418920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think u need to fill dat one out...since u aperantly made over ur babymoma main squeeze lookin like slim and mj had a crack baby and u got her pregnant.........













(Slim u my ***** buit I'm jus sayin.....knowmsayin)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 10:54 PM~14418959
> *I think u need to fill dat one out...since u aperantly made over ur babymoma main squeeze lookin like slim and mj had a crack baby and u got her pregnant.........
> (Slim u my ***** buit I'm jus sayin.....knowmsayin)
> *


i'll fill it out later.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:55 PM~14418968
> *i'll fill it out later.
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 8 2009, 10:58 PM~14419005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 8 2009, 08:05 PM~14417419
> *fuggn rookie :roflmao:
> 
> all ya'll old fuckers know, that shit used to be ballin back then.  back when dave's mini truck was cool. :roflmao:
> *


two things you just can't keep out your mouth 1. my pecker 2. my name


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 08:00 PM~14417356
> *He said HONDA!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


hny was ridin shotgun back then


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 8 2009, 11:09 PM~14419113
> *hny was ridin shotgun back then
> *


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 8 2009, 09:53 PM~14418055
> *MOVING ON, HOW ABOUT THE CROW? THAT BITCH WAS BAD AND HE HAD A SICK ASS 3 WHEEL!!!
> *


HENRY AND NELSON FROM "MIRROR OF DREAMS"


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 10:05 PM~14418245
> *nah didnt  that high
> 
> and i amost bought it few years ago for 8 bills
> *


WOW GOOD STORY.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 8 2009, 09:07 PM~14418278-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thiss ***** here and his broken window crank


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 8 2009, 05:06 PM~14415182
> *TELL YOUR BOY.. YOU KNOW WHO.. NOT TO RUSH NEXT TIME..
> *


NOPE DON'T KNOW :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2009, 11:58 PM~14419720
> *lol.. hell yea i drip.. i did good until i tripped over my hose..
> thiss ***** here and his broken window crank
> *


thats a tweeter eagle eyes. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2009, 12:29 AM~14420142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U BEAT ME TO IT I JUST FOUND THAT PIC. :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2009, 11:54 PM~14419683
> *WOW GOOD STORY.
> *


was on navigation and 75th st at a mechanic shop
car is a bucket now


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 PM~14418543
> *if you think that monte was a bucket.  should seen previous monte.  84 cl
> 
> peep the staple tuck headliner!!
> ...



You dated Michael Jackson?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 03:08 PM~14413994
> *or a bday party  :uh:
> *


thats right! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 06:04 PM~14415685
> *No...ain't paying a dime to go see dat lil prick....hope he gets knocked da fuck out...goes into a coma...and dies...... but no I'm not going..
> *


tell me how you really feel. :ugh:

i aint goin either. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 07:20 PM~14416362
> *change it to hated by hrnbrneyez
> :roflmao:
> *


youre such an asshole! :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2009, 09:21 PM~14418507
> *Man said isuzu rodeo......:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: I used to own one too back in the mid 90's... 





































had a bodydropped mazda and a bodydropped isuzu before this, then a cutlas afterwards, and started but sold the towncar coupe when i moved to Houston... now I don't have anything in the garage  (yet)


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Sunday August 30th 2009 Players Paradise and Slab 2 Dubz Carclub are holding a picnic at Bear Creek Park off of Clay Road by Eldridge. Flyer is yet to come being worked on right now... we are inviting all clubs to come out and have fun bring your families this is a family event with games and fun stuff to do. for more info on this you can message here or call rico @281-222-7302 


Houston we are having a Lowrider Exhibition and Tejano Sowcase on August 9th 2009 @ Discovery Green Park Downtown. This is in Ceelebration of Hispanic Heritage Month From 2pm to 6pm for more info to come or contact Rico @281 222 7302.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2009, 12:51 AM~14419650
> *HENRY AND NELSON FROM "MIRROR OF DREAMS"
> *


cool people we talked a couple of times after they clowed on us with their 3 wheeling!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 9 2009, 08:28 AM~14421553
> *cool people we talked a couple of times after they clowed on us with their 3 wheeling!!! :biggrin:
> *


good thing 3 wheeling is no longer considered "clowning"


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 9 2009, 07:10 AM~14421084
> *was on navigation and 75th st at a mechanic shop
> car is a bucket now
> 
> *


THATS WHAT ABLES CUTLASS FROM MAGNOLIAS FINEST ENDED UP ASS " ALL RUSTED AND GOLD ALL FADED" A BIG BUCKET!!  I GUESS OUT OF ALL THOSE CARS FROM THA PAST THE ONLY ONE THAT WAS SAVED WAS THE PLANET CAR THAT BOILER HAD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2009, 01:29 AM~14420142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKS GOOD.... IS THAT 98"?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jul 9 2009, 09:07 AM~14421439
> *Sunday August 30th 2009 Players Paradise and Slab 2 Dubz Carclub are holding a picnic at Bear Creek Park off of Clay Road by Eldridge. Flyer is yet to come being worked on right now... we are inviting all clubs to come out and have fun bring your families this is a family event with games and fun stuff to do. for more info on this you can message here or call rico @281-222-7302
> Houston we are having a Lowrider Exhibition and Tejano Sowcase on August 9th 2009 @ Discovery Green Park Downtown. This is in Ceelebration of Hispanic Heritage Month From 2pm to 6pm for more info to come or contact Rico @281 222 7302.
> 
> ...


 I HOPE UR HAVING A HOP, THATS THE WAY U GONNA GET A LOT OF PEOPLE THERE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 9 2009, 09:30 AM~14421568
> *good thing 3 wheeling is no longer considered "clowning"
> *


LOL!! NOW IF UR SHIT DONT HOP U AINT DOING SHIT ON DA STREET!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 9 2009, 08:34 AM~14421592
> *THATS WHAT ABLES CUTLASS FROM MAGNOLIAS FINEST ENDED UP ASS " ALL RUSTED AND GOLD ALL FADED" A BIG BUCKET!!    I GUESS OUT OF ALL THOSE CARS FROM THA PAST THE ONLY ONE THAT WAS SAVED WAS THE PLANET CAR THAT BOILER HAD!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah seen lots of em at junkyards n shit

think casper is still around somewhere the cut not the lil car the lil car is GONE last time isaw all was left was a door handle


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 9 2009, 09:45 AM~14421665
> *yeah seen lots of em at junkyards n shit
> 
> think casper is still around somewhere the cut not the lil car the lil car is GONE last time  isaw all was left was a door handle
> *


YEAH CASPER CUTLASS IS STILL AROUND, THAT USE TO BE MY HOMEBOY DANIEL BOLGADRAMAS CAR. LAST TIME I SEEN IT HERE IN CHANNELVIEW AND CAR LOOKED GOOD, I TRYED TO WORK OUT A DEAL WITH HOMEBOY BUT HE DIDNT WANT TOO LET GO, BUT ITS NOT THERE ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2009, 12:29 AM~14420142
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sic I knew I could count on you!!
much luv

joann Tonio's hina and #1fan :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 8 2009, 09:27 PM~14417677
> *That was towards the end. Peter's wildlife and Kaboom.
> *


oh yea i remember those clubs! those were fun days. :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 8 2009, 10:12 PM~14418365
> *Kaboom parking lot was a lolow car show till 3am then Middle Earth
> *


middle earth... LOL!! good times.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 8 2009, 11:09 PM~14419113
> *hny was ridin shotgun back then
> *


 :roflmao: not true... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thirsty thursdays! :cheesy:

one more day... :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

New cruise, chill spot on Saturday evenings 4pm til ?
Deer Park/Pasadena area

Corner of Spencer & Center st. @ the Burger King parking lot. Spoke with the general manager of the store and she said everyone welcome to bring their rides and hang out at the restaurant parking lot. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=...result&resnum=2

plenty of parking area. She also welcomes car clubs to hold their meetings there on any given night. Car clubs that have meetings at the restaurant will get 1/2 price on what they purchase. *Meetings only*.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2009, 11:25 PM~14418563
> *motherfkn dash peice is killin it
> 
> guess it helps pull all them MIME looking hoes
> *


este vato, lmao


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 11:44 PM~14418840
> *noe,  while we was rolling.. this what you were doing..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 9 2009, 09:06 AM~14421432
> *now I don't have anything in the garage    (yet)
> *


buy my regal, will give you a paisa price w/o sentimental value. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 9 2009, 09:34 AM~14421592
> *THATS WHAT ABLES CUTLASS FROM MAGNOLIAS FINEST ENDED UP ASS " ALL RUSTED AND GOLD ALL FADED" A BIG BUCKET!!   I GUESS OUT OF ALL THOSE CARS FROM THA PAST THE ONLY ONE THAT WAS SAVED WAS THE PLANET CAR THAT BOILER HAD!!! :biggrin:
> *


he does all my lil bros and his homeboys tattoos.he does some tight work.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2009, 10:44 AM~14423188
> *New cruise, chill spot on Saturday evenings 4pm til ?
> Deer Park/Pasadena area
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck pasadena


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2009, 04:09 PM~14425484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best impala ever made after the 65 of course


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

$3500 obo

1985 buick regal, 65,000 miles, 231 3.8 v-6, nonpower windows & door locks, clean inside and out. Never been wrecked, clear blue texas title.










































email me for more info: [email protected]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 8 2009, 10:06 PM~14419088
> *two things you just can't keep out your mouth  1. my pecker  2. my name
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 8 2009, 08:24 PM~14417641
> *even worse was the cavalier lowriders. esp ones  with  14" cylinders in read.    :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: MY CAVAILER WILL ALWAYZ BE CLEANER THEN YOUR PUSSY PINK MC,GOLD DUST BLAZER ON FAKE BLADES , IMPALA ON 20'S ,AND YOUR GHETTO CAPRICE...

NOT ONE EVER HAD A CANDY PAINT JOB... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 04:35 PM~14426481
> *:uh:  MY CAVAILER WILL ALWAYZ BE CLEANER THEN YOUR PUSSY PINK MC,GOLD DUST BLAZER ON FAKE BLADES , IMPALA ON 20'S ,AND YOUR GHETTO CAPRICE...
> 
> NOT ONE EVER HAD A CANDY PAINT JOB... :uh:
> *


 :0 struck a nerve i see


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 03:38 PM~14426514
> *:0    struck a nerve i see
> *


NOT REALLY BUT YOU TRYING TO DISS..IS PRETTY WEAK ATTEMP...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 04:39 PM~14426540
> *NOT REALLY BUT YOU TRYING TO DISS..IS PRETTY WEAK ATTEMP...
> *













and i wasn't even thinking about your cav. was thinking of that white one that use to have rear end so high, look like it was nose diving. :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 03:43 PM~14426589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD 14'S TO...AND MY CAR WAS WHITE..... THEN TOOK OUT SETUP AND PAINTED CANDY COBOLT BLUE THEN CANDY BRANDYWINE :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 04:46 PM~14426649
> *I HAD 14'S TO...AND MY CAR WAS WHITE..... :angry:
> *


that was you? 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh my bad... 



:roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 03:49 PM~14426676
> *oh my bad...
> :roflmao:
> *


ASS...

MY CAR WAS WHITE..... THEN TOOK OUT SETUP AND PAINTED CANDY COBOLT BLUE THEN CANDY BRANDYWINE :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 04:49 PM~14426678
> *ASS...
> *


yeah, thats how i roll 


:roflmao: <- like this :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 05:48 PM~14426666
> *that was you?
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: funny shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 04:50 PM~14426692
> *:rofl: funny shit
> *


you aint got enough time put in to laugh at anybody rusty.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 05:52 PM~14426709
> *you aint got enough time put in to laugh at anybody rusty.
> *


want me to do it again?

:rofl:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 03:50 PM~14426691
> *yeah,  thats how i roll
> :roflmao:  <- like this    :biggrin:
> *


HEY ATLEAST IM STILL HERE REPPIN..I DIDNT FADE AWAY LIKE ALOT OF OTHERS DID... LOWRIDING SINCE 95...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 04:56 PM~14426760
> *HEY ATLEAST IM STILL HERE REPPIN..I DIDNT FADE AWAY LIKE ALOT OF OTHERS DID... LOWRIDING SINCE 95...
> *


yeah.. fk them ******.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 03:56 PM~14426760
> *HEY ATLEAST IM STILL HERE REPPIN..I DIDNT FADE AWAY LIKE ALOT OF OTHERS DID... LOWRIDING SINCE 95...
> *


Krazy Toyz was founded in 1995. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone have a chromed out 350 engine for sale. Pm me , need one for the cutlass.Cash in the piggy bank.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 01:54 PM~14424722
> *fuck pasadena
> *


***** DO WE HAVE TO GO THROUGH THIS AGAIN?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2009, 12:06 AM~14419088
> *two things you just can't keep out your mouth  1. my pecker  2. my name
> *



:uh: otra vez con el 'weaksauce'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2009, 05:47 PM~14427254
> ****** DO WE HAVE TO GO THROUGH THIS AGAIN?
> *


lets


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 05:50 PM~14427295
> *lets
> *


YOU COMING TO THE PICNIC?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2009, 05:53 PM~14427327
> *YOU COMING TO THE PICNIC?
> *


plan on being hung over. so no


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

puttin in work..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 9 2009, 04:57 PM~14427364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Jul 9 2009, 07:09 PM~14427969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how was your trip to DH? :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 9 2009, 08:09 PM~14427969
> *puttin in work..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 9 2009, 06:09 PM~14427969
> *puttin in work..
> 
> 
> ...


Thought rob had a lift at his shop???? Man fuck workin on da floor........ion like gettin dirty :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2009, 07:40 PM~14428190
> *Thought rob had a lift at his shop???? Man fuck workin on da floor........ion like gettin dirty :happysad:
> *


fagget ass pretty boy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 06:30 PM~14428129
> *hold up.. im suppose to be the jack stand king!!  :uh:
> how was your trip to DH?  :uh:
> *


ended up in jersey village instead


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2009, 07:48 PM~14428267
> *ended up in jersey village instead
> *


you traded with someone cause its the hood huh? shoulda said something i'd have rolled with you, since you skurred, like last time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 06:50 PM~14428287
> *you traded with someone cause its the hood huh?    shoulda said something i'd have rolled with you, since you  skurred, like last time.
> *


no bitch. another one came in, im going to your favorite hood in the morning..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

from the ugly as hell fest


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 9 2009, 08:09 PM~14427969
> *puttin in work..
> 
> 
> ...


brocken knockoff ear

nevermind just saw the other pic


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 06:55 PM~14428337
> *from the ugly as hell fest
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't dat traes??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2009, 09:00 PM~14428379
> *Ain't dat traes??
> *


i know he has one but i dont know what color it is


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2009, 06:40 PM~14428190
> *Thought rob had a lift at his shop???? Man fuck workin on da floor........ion like gettin dirty :happysad:
> *


we do.. sic's car is on the lift.. we were test hoping the car.. so bring it back and forth inside is worthless..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 07:01 PM~14428384
> *i know he has one but i dont know what color it is
> *


Then dats it I think....its on da cover of some mixtape I got....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2009, 09:02 PM~14428404
> *Then dats it I think....its on da cover of some mixtape I got....
> *


his 4 door 67 is better


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 9 2009, 07:02 PM~14428391
> *we do.. sic's car is on the lift.. we were test hoping the car.. so bring it back and forth inside is worthless..
> *


Oooooooooh........I see.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/624615680e7d0cd7/


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 07:03 PM~14428411
> *his 4 door 67 is better
> *


My foot in yo ass would sound better......so stfu.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2009, 09:08 PM~14428455
> *My foot in yo ass would sound better......so stfu.
> *


can you please type what it will sound? im trying to picture it and make the sound at the same time and it dont sound better, help me out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 9 2009, 07:08 PM~14428453
> *http://www.zshare.net/audio/624615680e7d0cd7/
> *


classic. thats on 10201.....i got the og tape


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2009, 07:52 PM~14428309
> *no bitch.  another one came in, im going to your favorite hood in the morning..
> *


dont forget to take your gat.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 07:22 PM~14428591
> *dont forget to take your gat.
> *


ok :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2009, 08:24 PM~14428609
> *ok  :uh:
> *


unless you plan to grapple someone that fucks with you. 


:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 09:31 PM~14428670
> *unless you plan to grapple something that fucks with you.
> :roflmao:
> *




like my penis


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 9 2009, 07:32 PM~14428677
> *like my penis
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 09:38 PM~14428734
> *:biggrin:
> *




o'rly?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

this goes out to all riding Kandy  

http://www.zshare.net/audio/62462801faafc0cc/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 9 2009, 08:43 PM~14428801
> *this goes out to all riding Kandy
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/62462801faafc0cc/
> *


then i wont listen. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 07:47 PM~14428841
> *then i wont listen.  :angry:
> *


he can erase the word kandy and you still cant listen.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 9 2009, 07:39 PM~14428750
> *o'rly?
> *


its pat.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2009, 08:48 PM~14428850
> *he can erase the word kandy and you still cant listen.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 9 2009, 08:47 PM~14428841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


score 2 points




big pimp you buy first round


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first round that foo buying all the rounds and dont even know it yet


"yea go ahead put these on the big guy sitting over there". thanks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 09:48 PM~14428859
> *its pat....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 9 2009, 08:49 PM~14428868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2009, 07:50 PM~14428881
> *first round that foo buying all the rounds and dont even know it yet
> "yea go ahead put these on the big guy sitting over there". thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 9 2009, 09:50 PM~14428882
> *
> *


kind of looks like you though if you got rid of the charlie chaplin mustachy.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 05:56 PM~14426760
> *HEY ATLEAST IM STILL HERE REPPIN..I DIDNT FADE AWAY LIKE ALOT OF OTHERS DID... LOWRIDING SINCE 95...
> *


:| i was only 5yrs old in 95


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2009, 07:53 PM~14428910
> *kind of looks like you though if you got rid of the charlie chaplin mustachy.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 9 2009, 07:43 PM~14428801
> *this goes out to all riding Kandy
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/62462801faafc0cc/
> *


Yandy painted hondas?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 08:54 PM~14428915
> *:| i was only 5yrs old in 95
> *


oh, you were there on richmond.. in a toddler seat.. while your mom was working on a mouth full of dick!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2009, 08:54 PM~14428929
> *Yandy painted hondas?????
> *


Hold up Screw


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2009, 07:54 PM~14428929
> *Yandy painted hondas?????
> *


bitch why dont u tell houston lowriders what u started out with mr 1986 s10


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 09:55 PM~14428933
> *oh, you were there on richmond.. in a toddler seat.. while your mom was working on a mouth full of dick!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2009, 08:55 PM~14428933
> *oh, you were there on richmond.. in a toddler seat.. while your mom was working on a mouth full of dick!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 07:54 PM~14428915
> *:| i was only 5yrs old in 95
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 09:54 PM~14428915
> *:| i was only 5yrs old in 95
> *


damn, ....... hmm......... what month, day were you born? i remember dropping some LatinMcSausage in a salvadorean girl in the late 80's :ugh:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2009, 10:54 PM~14418066
> *no that was a 61 from RO galveston. this was a 63 i remember that much for sure, and the all gold rims. cuz there was only a couple people on all golds. a honda, and elezars car
> *


*THAT WAS ME HOMIE....THOSE WERE THE GOOD OL' DAYS........*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2009, 09:57 PM~14428964
> *damn, .......  hmm.........  what month, day were you born?  i remember dropping some LatinMcSausage in a salvadorean girl in the late 80's  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: check my id puto you know you have it saved


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2009, 07:56 PM~14428944
> *bitch why dont u tell houston lowriders what u started out with mr 1986 s10
> *


Kandy painted rear wheel drive chevy......not a front wheel drive honda import.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 9 2009, 09:57 PM~14428968
> *THAT WAS ME HOMIE....THOSE WERE THE GOOD OL' DAYS........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 09:58 PM~14428971
> *:uh:  check my id puto you know you have it saved
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2009, 10:02 PM~14429023
> *:uh:
> *


you want to go to the maury show?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 9 2009, 06:09 PM~14427969
> *puttin in work..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 08:03 PM~14429026
> *you want to go to the maury show?
> *


Ha...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 10:03 PM~14429026
> *you want to go to the maury show?
> *


nah you too dark to be my son. the salvi was a light skin psycho cut them balls off if you catch you fkn my sister type chick. glad she never caught me. :tongue:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 9 2009, 08:09 PM~14427969
> *puttin in work..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jul 9 2009, 02:17 PM~14424223
> *he does all my lil bros and his homeboys tattoos.he does some tight work.
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

PhatBoysTattoos wheres ur hopper? :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MANIACOS ready for the picnic and yes haters still chipping is here 








ya know who you are :twak: :twak: :rant:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2009, 10:08 PM~14429080
> *nah you too dark to be my son.  the salvi was a light skin psycho cut them balls off if you catch you fkn my sister type chick.  glad she never caught me.  :tongue:
> *


going down in the achieves


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:biggrin: What up USO u still out in that hot ass heat ? When U comming out to Cali. Big Dog ? It's Cool out here we r a waitt n 4 yaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 9 2009, 09:57 PM~14428968
> *THAT WAS ME HOMIE....THOSE WERE THE GOOD OL' DAYS........
> 
> 
> ...



damn. that was a badass car. i remember drivin down broadway and seein that car locked up on 3 in front of this shop.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

what up anybody know where i can buy a motor at what all shops are there in houston? looking for a chrome saco street


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2009, 08:58 AM~14432327
> *FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

anybody else go to the game last night? buncha craziness happened out there. LOL!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2009, 12:50 AM~14431591
> *MANIACOS ready for the picnic and yes haters still chipping is here
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

MIGUEL CUTLASS








ANGEL IMPALA








BOSS LADY BLANKA MUSTANG








MY RIDE N MY DAUGHTER BIKE 








BIG RICHARD








LIL RICHARD








LIL HOMIE








BIG JONATHAN BIKE








STARS BIKE








SERGIO BIKE








JASMIN BIKE


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

?????????? :dunno:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2009, 07:31 AM~14432489
> *anybody else go to the game last night? buncha craziness happened out there. LOL!
> *


Read about it this morning and can't wait to see what my little brother in law says.... I invited him yesterday to the Astros game vip style at the Coke Corner and all he talked about was how he didn't like baseball games 'cause there is always a whole bunch of white people there bla bla bla, (he's 16 and is all into la raza this, la raza that, I'm brown and proud) and how he wanted to go to the soccer match instead 'cause those were his type of people and how cool they were 'cause he loved the profanity and the drunk atmosphere of it all......I was laughing it up telling him, well you're enjoy it here right? I bet you $100 people will either get arrested, shot, or pepper sprayed at that game... ahahahaha now I can show him how cool his atmosphere is.....


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 10 2009, 09:13 AM~14432727
> *Read about it this morning and can't wait to see what my little brother in law says.... I invited him yesterday to the Astros game vip style at the Coke Corner and all he talked about was how he didn't like baseball games 'cause there is always a whole bunch of white people there bla bla bla, (he's 16 and is all into la raza this, la raza that, I'm brown and proud) and how he wanted to go to the soccer match instead 'cause those were his type of people and how cool they were 'cause he loved the profanity and the drunk atmosphere of it all......I was laughing it up telling him, well you're enjoy it here right? I bet you $100 people will either get arrested, shot, or pepper sprayed at that game...  ahahahaha now I can show him how cool his atmosphere is.....
> *


i had got invited to the astros game last night too but i already had my tix for the soccer game. there were plenty of people that got arrested last night. it was mayhem. LOL! there is def no comparision of baseball fans and soccer fans. we all had a good time tho.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 10 2009, 08:01 AM~14432347
> *what up anybody know where i can buy a motor at what all shops are there in houston? looking for a chrome saco street
> *


shortys hydraulics 713 880 3119


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 10 2009, 09:01 AM~14432347
> *what up anybody know where i can buy a motor at what all shops are there in houston? looking for a chrome saco street
> *


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

*southside customs got marz. gears in stock.. #11's
$115

# 9's coming soon*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 10 2009, 10:11 AM~14433207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


highly recomended!!!!!!!!!

great service and quality work!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 10 2009, 08:31 AM~14432489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause wets dont know how to act


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 10 2009, 06:16 AM~14431832
> *:biggrin: What up USO u still out in that hot ass heat ? When U comming out to Cali. Big Dog ? It's Cool out here we r a waitt n 4 yaaaaa  :biggrin:
> *


We're just finishing up on some work so we can head out... Seems like when we dont want none is when we get swamped!  Big V is looking like a very promising move. :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 12:39 PM~14434049
> *cause wets dont know how to act
> *


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

boozin for my birthday saturday. 
_Lone Star and texasgold buying ALL the booze
_Cockpit Bar & Grill
(across from hobby aiport behind jack in the box) 9pm 


hear this one bday bash hrny sitting out. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 11:15 AM~14434388
> *boozin for my birthday saturday.
> Lone Star and texasgold buying ALL the booze
> Cockpit Bar & Grill
> ...


Bawla talk......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 12:28 PM~14434474
> *Bawla talk......
> *


maybe even some fruity drinks for you :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 11:47 AM~14434684
> *maybe even some fruity drinks for you  :uh:
> *


NA...GOT DIFFERENT PLANS...TRIED TO GET LONE TO DITCH U AND GO HAVE SOME REAL FUN SINCE HE SAID HE AINT WANA SIT IN FRONT OF U AND LOOK AT U ALL NIGHT BUT HE SAID SOMEBODY GOTA BE UR FRIEND.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 12:50 PM~14434719
> *NA...GOT DIFFERENT PLANS...TRIED TO GET LONE TO DITCH U AND GO HAVE SOME REAL FUN SINCE HE SAID HE AINT WANA SIT IN FRONT OF U AND LOOK AT U ALL NIGHT BUT HE SAID SOMEBODY GOTA BE UR FRIEND.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :angry:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

ol boy got down on that lac.. got about 100 hours in it


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 12:15 PM~14434388
> *boozin for my birthday saturday.
> Lone Star and texasgold buying ALL the booze
> Cockpit Bar & Grill
> ...


 :roflmao: sorry! :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 12:50 PM~14434719
> *NA...GOT DIFFERENT PLANS...TRIED TO GET LONE TO DITCH U AND GO HAVE SOME REAL FUN SINCE HE SAID HE AINT WANA SIT IN FRONT OF U AND LOOK AT U ALL NIGHT BUT HE SAID SOMEBODY GOTA BE UR FRIEND.
> *


 :roflmao:

you going somewhere to watch the UFC fights?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2009, 12:10 PM~14434950
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you going somewhere to watch the UFC fights?
> *


NO..FUCK UFC.....IM GOIN OUT TONIGHT DOWNTOWN DONT KNOW EXACTLY WTF IM DOING MANANA???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 01:17 PM~14435029
> *NO..FUCK UFC.....IM GOIN OUT TONIGHT DOWNTOWN DONT KNOW EXACTLY WTF IM DOING MANANA???
> *


:ugh: always so dayum hostile! you need to get laid.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2009, 12:28 PM~14435184
> *:ugh: always so dayum hostile! you need to get laid.
> *


 :uh: i got laid this mornin b4 work.......but if u insist i work not to far away from ur job on jones n mills....y dont u come by.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 01:31 PM~14435211
> *:uh: i got laid this mornin b4 work.......but if u insist i work not to far away from ur job on jones n mills....y dont u come by.......
> *


uh, i dont work that way fool.... :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 10 2009, 12:40 PM~14435328
> *uh, i dont work that way fool.... :nono: :roflmao:
> *


aight....yo loss not mine.....might have even got a free oil change o sometin...... :0


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 01:03 PM~14434871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol @ you need to get laid


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2009, 12:53 PM~14435466
> *lol @ you need to get laid
> *


lol at yandy painted honda on fwd spokes wit a 10inch pop up roof............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 02:03 PM~14435597
> *lol at yandy painted honda on fwd spokes wit a 10inch pop up roof............
> *


 :roflmao: drove to dallas to get them $900 spokes cause he found a "GOOD DEAL"




:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 01:03 PM~14435597
> *lol at yandy painted honda on fwd spokes wit a 10inch pop up roof............
> *


since then ive had 12 cars. 9 of them lifted. how many cars have u had on the road besides your white cadillac. :uh: 


edit...my bad its still not on the road yet. u should stay home this weekend instead of going to picnic with no car. have some self respect


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2009, 01:27 PM~14435865
> *since then ive had 12 cars.  9 of them lifted. how many cars have u had on the road besides your white cadillac.  :uh:
> edit...my bad its still not on the road yet. u should stay home this weekend instead of going to picnic with no car. have some self respect
> *


12 cars all stuck in da garage wit tires going on flat due to no riding.............bet i put more miles on in acar in one weekend than u have in 10 years......























ion think u realize this............but u can say all u want kenneth.......U WAS "RIDING" IN A MODAFUCKIN JAPANESE MADE FWD HONDA.......WAT PART OF DA GAME IS DAT PIMPIN?????????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and u were in a 1986 s10 with gold plastic wipers....


and just cuz i dont ride on the northside or dont ride on the southeast side doesnt mean i dont ride. i ride up and down missouri city stafford sugarland all the time. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2009, 02:38 PM~14435979
> *and u were in a 1986 s10 with gold plastic wipers....
> and just cuz i dont ride on the northside or dont ride on the southeast side doesnt mean i dont ride. i ride up and down missouri city stafford sugarland all the time.  :uh:
> *


double blades mayne.. bawlin' :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 10 2009, 12:50 AM~14431591
> *MANIACOS ready for the picnic and yes haters still chipping is here
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2009, 01:38 PM~14435979
> *and u were in a 1986 s10 with gold plastic wipers....
> and just cuz i dont ride on the northside or dont ride on the southeast side doesnt mean i dont ride. i ride up and down missouri city stafford sugarland all the time.  :uh:
> *


THEY WERE METAL.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 10 2009, 01:52 PM~14436147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 10 2009, 02:52 PM~14436147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Driveway full of skeet white rides....:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Jul 10 2009, 02:52 PM~14436147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prom limo looking good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*D.J. Latin & D.J. Short Dog mixing up 60's-90's club hits (rock/hip hop/new wave/freestyle/etc) live on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com starts @ 7pm central.*

*Call 866-415-5035 to send shout outs/dedications/requests. WE WILL NOT PLAY SE'SE'SE'SERIO OR THAT HALF BAKED PRIMO OF HIS!!!*


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2009, 02:51 PM~14436802
> *D.J. Latin & D.J. Short Dog mixing up 60's-90's club hits (rock/hip hop/new wave/freestyle/etc) live on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com starts @ 7pm central.
> 
> Call 866-415-5035 to send shout outs/dedications/requests.  WE WILL NOT PLAY SE'SE'SE'SERIO OR THAT HALF BAKED PRIMO OF HIS!!!
> *



Can you play some Banda Latas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 10 2009, 03:55 PM~14436832
> *Can you play some Banda Latas?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 02:56 PM~14436837
> *:uh:
> *










Not my fault homeboy is thiner than you and more talented than you at the kareoke.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 10 2009, 04:04 PM~14436900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 10 2009, 04:04 PM~14436900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok thats jammin'


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 03:10 PM~14436940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 12:31 PM~14435211
> *:uh: i got laid this mornin b4 work.......but if u insist i work not to far away from ur job on jones n mills....y dont u come by.......
> *


?? thers a jiffy lube there?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 12:31 PM~14435211
> *:uh: i got laid this mornin b4 work.......but if u insist i work not to far away from ur job on jones n mills....y dont u come by.......
> *


she got a man now foo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 10 2009, 04:15 PM~14437502
> *?? thers a jiffy lube there?
> *


Jiffy lube is down da street.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 10 2009, 06:15 PM~14437502
> *?? thers a jiffy lube there?
> *



for guat? to lube up your combo #5 nalgas?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 10 2009, 04:22 PM~14437549
> *for guat?  to lube up your combo #5 nalgas?
> *


to lube your coney..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 10 2009, 04:16 PM~14437509
> *she got a man now foo
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 10 2009, 06:30 PM~14437613
> *to lube your coney..
> *



to put in your combo #5 nalgas?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2009, 05:32 PM~14437619
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


don't go all OJ jealous and shit ok.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 04:50 PM~14437728
> *don't go all OJ jealous and shit ok.
> *


i heard hes from the houston topic.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2009, 05:51 PM~14437736
> *i heard hes from the houston topic.....
> *


i heard the same


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hear he took her to olive garden 

o' tour of italy eating ass *****


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 10 2009, 09:51 AM~14433594
> *
> 
> # 9's coming soon*[/size][/color]
> [/b]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Short Dog live in the mix on www.tejanohitsradio.com, live mixing til 2am! 713-589-4323 or 866-415-5035


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dropping the info for the Latin Kustoms/Last Minute Customs picnic this weekend. Tune in and enjoy. http://www.tejanhitsradio.com NO TEJANO PLAYED ON OUR MIXSHOW! Just good hits.  VINYL REWIND W/ D.J. LATIN & D.J. SHORT DOG (ex-104.9 dj)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 10 2009, 01:59 PM~14436251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chromed out LT1 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 04:32 PM~14436623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 04:32 PM~14436623
> *
> 
> 
> ...



need better pic so i can properly apply well-known houston hate


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 10 2009, 09:36 PM~14438979
> *need better pic so i can properly apply well-known houston hate
> *


o'rrlly


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 07:39 PM~14439002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


first time i have seen a rusty check valve..or should i say 2 rusty check valves :uh: u know im hating..


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 08:41 PM~14439026
> *first time i have seen a rusty check valve..or should i say 2 rusty check valves :uh:  u know im hating..at least u got a square now so at least it may work...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 10 2009, 09:40 PM~14439013
> *o'rrlly
> *



ya rrlly


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Jul 10 2009, 07:41 PM~14439037
> *:uh:
> *


i know he doesnt have a square...lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 09:41 PM~14439026
> *first time i have seen a rusty check valve..or should i say 2 rusty check valves :uh:  u know im hating..
> *


THATS WHY I POSTED THEM UP, I SEE UR HATTING ASS IN HERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 07:40 PM~14439021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


concrete looks like its in better condition than those used pumps :0 jus fuckin with u tony  got to get the hoppers motivated to put on a good show sunday...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 07:45 PM~14439060
> *THATS WHY I POSTED THEM UP, I SEE UR HATTING ASS IN HERE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


why worry about me...its all in fun.. see u sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ONE MORE FOR DA HATTERS!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 10 2009, 07:36 PM~14438979
> *need better pic so i can properly apply well-known houston hate
> *


Shit u seen da ragedy modafucka in person at da whiteboys house........u know how ragedy dat bucket is.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 07:48 PM~14439080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im not hating on u ... there is no reason whats so ever.. trust me... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 07:48 PM~14439085
> *Shit u seen da ragedy modafucka in person at da whiteboys house........u know how ragedy dat bucket is.....
> *


fuck yo bucket... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 09:47 PM~14439075
> *why worry about me...its all in fun.. see u sunday... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW HOMIE, UR ALRITE.........





















SOMETIMES!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 07:50 PM~14439095
> *:biggrin:  I KNOW HOMIE, UR ALRITE.........
> SOMETIMES!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 09:49 PM~14439090
> *im not hating on u ... there is no reason whats so ever.. trust me... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i need feedback bitches!! kenny should be the first to reply!

My Feedback Topic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 07:50 PM~14439094
> *fuck yo bucket... :biggrin:
> *


X2....fuck dat bucket.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 07:52 PM~14439114
> *X2....fuck dat bucket.......
> *


oh yea...u goin to the picnic?? pom pom holder???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ANYBODY HAVE A NEW #9 MARZ. GEAR THAT THEY WANT TO SELL!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 07:48 PM~14439080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 I got 1 of those....wit a adex....:0 :0. 


















But it don't look dat rusty.....:|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 07:54 PM~14439132
> *:0 I got 1 of those....wit a adex....:0 :0.
> But it don't look dat rusty.....:|
> *


dont talk about nobody shit... whats wrong with u?? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 07:53 PM~14439120
> *oh yea...u goin to the picnic?? pom pom holder???
> *


Ummmhuuuu...ill be there.....pom poms in hand


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 07:55 PM~14439143
> *Ummmhuuuu...ill be there.....pom poms in hand
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 09:54 PM~14439132
> *:0 I got 1 of those....wit a adex....:0 :0.
> But it don't look dat rusty.....:|
> *


OH YEAH, BUT WAT IT DO! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 07:55 PM~14439141
> *dont talk about nobody shit... whats wrong with u?? :cheesy:
> *


A I'm jus sayin...my shit ain't rusty......plus...tony my buddy...he don't like u dats all...:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 08:05 PM~14439203
> *OH YEAH, BUT WAT IT DO! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 08:05 PM~14439203
> *OH YEAH, BUT WAT IT DO! :cheesy:
> *


Ain't gon do shit but sit around and prolly rust up like urs...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 10:07 PM~14439228
> *Ain't gon do shit but sit around and prolly rust up like urs...
> *


 :biggrin: SELL IT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 08:05 PM~14439210
> *A I'm jus sayin...my shit ain't rusty......plus...tony my buddy...he don't like u dats all...:cheesy:
> *


probably bcuz im black  or is it that he heard about ur (tuba) *blowing skills*???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 10:10 PM~14439245
> *probably bcuz im black    or is it that he heard about ur (tuba) blowing skills???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: UR FKN CRAZY...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 08:10 PM~14439242
> *:biggrin: SELL IT!!! :cheesy:
> *


Ill sell it to u once I bust yo ass..... :biggrin: 








Puro wiriwiri loco :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 08:10 PM~14439245
> *probably bcuz im black    or is it that he heard about ur (tuba) blowing skills???
> *


Prolly just cuz ur black...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 10 2009, 08:15 PM~14439273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: i guess thats lowriding talk... not i take pics with other guys and lap dogs talk...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 10 2009, 08:18 PM~14439294
> *Prolly just cuz ur black...
> *


thats racist!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 08:18 PM~14439296
> *:biggrin:
> :scrutinize: i guess thats lowriding talk... not i take pics with other guys and lap dogs talk...
> *


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 10:20 PM~14439306
> *thats racist!!!  :cheesy:
> *


si!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2009, 08:57 PM~14439616
> *si!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 10 2009, 11:02 PM~14439659
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 10 2009, 09:04 PM~14439674
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 08:39 PM~14439002
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tienes parte de la varita magica , ahora te falta saber usarla . :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 10 2009, 11:23 PM~14439827
> *tienes parte de la varita magica , ahora te falta saber usarla . :biggrin:
> *


PUES HABER SI PASAS U POCO DE MAGIA!! :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 10:28 PM~14439872
> *PUES HABER SI PASAS U POCO DE MAGIA!! :biggrin:
> *


 si tienes problemas y te puedo ayudar a tus ordenes,

se ven bien pero recuerda que el gear tiene que ver mucho para , el volumen de aceite y la presion de las pompas y de ahi comienza la historia. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 10 2009, 08:39 PM~14439002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 11:39 PM~14439997
> *look, put them rusty ass check valves back on the titanic, where you found em.. before you get busted.  :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


WAT TOOK U SO LONG FATTY!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 10 2009, 11:35 PM~14439950
> *si tienes problemas y te puedo ayudar a tus ordenes,
> 
> se ven bien pero recuerda que el gear  tiene que ver mucho para , el volumen de aceite y la presion de las pompas y de ahi comienza la historia. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  GRACIAS, ESTOY APRENDIENDO CADA DIA MAS!!! :biggrin: IGUALMENTE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 11:39 PM~14439997
> *look, put them rusty ass check valves back on the titanic, where you found em.. before you get busted.  :uh:
> :roflmao:
> *


este vato, lmmfao!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

NO U SEE IT, NOW U DONT!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

[email protected] check valves 


:roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

That boy said titanic!!! MAYN! :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 11:59 PM~14440230
> *NO U SEE IT, NOW U DONT!!!
> *


Sup bro, you dont happen to have a used set up laying around for sale? Have a homie lookin' for one. Nothing speciall just a 2 pump basic set up


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 11 2009, 12:28 AM~14440528
> *That boy said titanic!!! MAYN! :roflmao:
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE. WUZ UP CON LUIS HE HASNT CALLED!! I SEE UR GETTING READY FOR A TRIP....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i heard theres a new lifted pink cutlass in h-town


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 11 2009, 12:30 AM~14440546
> *Sup bro, you dont happen to have a used set up laying around for sale? Have a homie lookin' for one. Nothing speciall just a 2 pump basic set up
> *


ILL LET U KNOW SOMETHING, SOME HOMEBOY JUST TOOK OUT HIS SET UP AND GOING STOCK...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 11 2009, 12:31 AM~14440558
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE.  WUZ UP CON LUIS HE HASNT CALLED!! I SEE UR GETTING READY FOR  A TRIP....
> *


Yea man been hella busy finishing up some cars...aint even talked to him since day you called me.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 07:48 PM~14439080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


buy sum g -force 2's pumpheads just breakem in slowly or just throw them in ur back pumps for bout a month to month n a half!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2009, 12:32 AM~14440569
> *i heard theres a new lifted pink cutlass in h-town
> *


I HOPE IT BELONGS TO A GIRL!! :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2009, 12:32 AM~14440569
> *i heard theres a new lifted pink cutlass in h-town
> *


repost


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 10:35 PM~14440589
> *I HOPE IT BELONGS TO A GIRL!! :uh:
> *


Yeah it does :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 11 2009, 12:40 AM~14440638
> *Yeah it does  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 10 2009, 10:40 PM~14440635
> *repost
> *


repost my nuts back on ur chin..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I do wanna say that this all happen all in 24 hours thanks to Robert at Southside Customs!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 11 2009, 12:42 AM~14440656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 10 2009, 11:40 PM~14440638
> *Yeah it does  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2009, 10:43 PM~14440668
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thank you to bitch cause I know you helped a lil bit to


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 10 2009, 11:48 PM~14440694
> *Thank you to bitch cause I know you helped a lil bit to
> *


HE DID YOU KNOW BLACK BOY AND THE REST OF THE SOUTHSIDE CREW GOT IT DONE QUICK


----------



## bestwish (Jul 11, 2009)

that's cool xoxo


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2009, 10:32 PM~14440569
> *i heard theres a new lifted pink cutlass in h-town
> *


Wuz up fool


----------



## bestwish (Jul 11, 2009)

it's cool


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 10 2009, 10:51 PM~14440713
> *HE DID YOU KNOW BLACK BOY  AND THE REST OF THE SOUTHSIDE CREW GOT IT DONE QUICK
> *


 All the effort is much appreciated! Thanks to everyone who helped! I no longer got one switch lol now I got four!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 11 2009, 12:34 AM~14440588
> *buy sum g -force 2's pumpheads just breakem in slowly or just throw them in ur back pumps for bout a month to month n a half!
> *










THAS WHATS GOING IN MY SINGLE, G FORCE 2... THIS IS THE COMPLETE PUMP THAT CAME OFF GILBERT TRUCK LAST YEAR AT MAGNIFICOS!!! AND I MIGHT TRY IT THERE FOR DA FIRST TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 10 2009, 10:48 PM~14440694
> *Thank you to bitch cause I know you helped a lil bit to
> *


I saw ur ride at south side customs is pretty clean!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 10 2009, 10:48 PM~14440694
> *Thank you to bitch cause I know you helped a lil bit to
> *


I saw ur ride at south side customs is nice


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 10 2009, 11:11 PM~14440840
> *I saw ur ride at south side customs  is pretty clean!!
> *


Thank you....
I still have a long way to go. Little by little its happening for me.


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 11:06 PM~14440821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh snap you got sum area 51 type pump!!!!!!! :biggrin: gilbert my homie


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14440843
> *Thank you....
> I still have a long way to go. Little by little its happening for me.
> *


DAZ WUZ UP GOOD WORK


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14440843
> *Thank you....
> I still have a long way to go. Little by little its happening for me.
> *


DAZ WUZ UP GOOD WORK


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 11 2009, 01:17 AM~14440875
> *ohhh snap you got sum area 51 type pump!!!!!!!  :biggrin: gilbert my homie
> *


??????? SO WHATS UP WITH UR CAR, I HAVENT SEEN IT IN A WHILE. IS IT RADICAL?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 10 2009, 07:39 PM~14439002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


la square?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

78" NOT BAD FOR FIRST TIME OUT!!! :biggrin: 
ITS GONNA BE ON BACK BUMPER ONCE AGAIN....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2009, 01:29 AM~14440925
> *la square?
> *


ADEL, BUT GONNA PUT AN ADEX!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2009, 01:29 AM~14440925
> *la square?
> *


WHERES UR BOY FRUITY DRINKS? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he prolly at some halfway gay club tickling another mans ass. :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

was radiacl im out the game now selling the setup! n parts! i sent the car to the crusher last year the front of the cross member calasped only the back of it was plated! i drive 50 minutes 1 way just to work!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jul 11 2009, 01:33 AM~14440959
> *was  radiacl im out the game now selling the setup! n parts! i sent the car to the crusher last year the front of the cross member calasped only the back of it was plated! i drive 50 minutes 1 way just to work!!!
> *


 DAMN I HATE TO HEAR THAT HOMIE, THAT MEANS ONE LESS HOPPER IN DA PIT!!!  PM ME WITH THE PRICES AND INFO ON ALL THE STUFF UR SELLING.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 10 2009, 07:52 PM~14439111
> *i need feedback bitches!!  kenny should be the first to reply!
> 
> My Feedback Topic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2009, 01:32 AM~14440954
> *he prolly at some halfway gay club tickling another mans ass.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NOW THATS GAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well shit according to what he said...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=487256&st=80


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2009, 01:41 AM~14440999
> *well shit according to what he said...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=487256&st=80
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ES PUTO!!! THATS SHIT IS CRAZY.....


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Jul 10 2009, 10:54 PM~14440734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and they mounted on the dash


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 10 2009, 11:30 PM~14440944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2009, 01:39 AM~14440985
> *:uh:
> *




text message #1









text message #2


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

hey hey hey!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 11 2009, 09:42 AM~14442540
> *text message #1
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 11 2009, 11:41 AM~14442928
> *hey hey hey!
> *


WASSUP STRANGER?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2009, 06:57 AM~14441907
> *whats up gas hopper.
> 
> and they mounted on the dash
> *


I BURN MY FRONT NOIDS ON DA WAY BACK, FUCKIN DEAD BATTERIES


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 11 2009, 09:42 AM~14442540
> *text message #1
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 11 2009, 01:15 PM~14443928
> *I BURN MY FRONT NOIDS ON DA WAY BACK, FUCKIN DEAD BATTERIES
> *


got damn.. already..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jul 11 2009, 10:42 AM~14442540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2009, 12:15 PM~14434388
> *boozin for my birthday saturday.
> Lone Star and texasgold buying ALL the booze
> Cockpit Bar & Grill
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 11 2009, 02:16 PM~14444243
> *:uh:
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 10 2009, 10:40 PM~14440638
> *Yeah it does  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 11 2009, 01:54 PM~14444143
> *got damn.. already..
> *


of course but fuck it is ready again :biggrin: juz chargin batts 4 tomorrow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

so far theres gona b around 5 single pumpers for tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *switches4life*

kin folk of yours? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 11 2009, 06:10 PM~14445123
> *so far theres gona b around 5 single pumpers for tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


you got my money?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 11 2009, 05:12 PM~14445131
> *you got my money?
> *


u got my stuff


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 11 2009, 06:13 PM~14445135
> *u got my stuff
> *


yup. if you gonna be at crib i can come by around 9pm will your neighbor be home? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 11 2009, 06:57 PM~14445355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Car??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like candymans work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 11 2009, 06:57 PM~14445355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saturn?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 11 2009, 07:22 PM~14445483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not only is your car chippin but your rims are too 

:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 11 2009, 06:26 PM~14445498
> *not only is your car chippin  but your rims are too
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


FUCK IT THEY CHINAS THAT CAME FROM YOU :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 11 2009, 06:01 PM~14445378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 11 2009, 07:28 PM~14445508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wast of paint then


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 11 2009, 05:10 PM~14445123
> *so far theres gona b around 5 single pumpers for tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


- one less , run out of time, single wont make it :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wtf not even a whole page tp read :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































SATIVA ROSE,LELA STAR, MEGAN FOX 
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 10 2009, 11:40 PM~14440638
> *Yeah it does  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 like dem old schools.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2009, 12:18 PM~14351147
> *Man! Just got off the phone with South Side Customs! They just booked my flight out to Houston,TX on July 12th for there picnic!! So Texas and surrounding states get them cars ready cause I will be there filming the hop as well as Street Ridin! So come out Hang out with Me and put it down for you City!!!
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 11 2009, 11:45 PM~14446993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 11 2009, 07:46 PM~14445607
> *yes
> yes
> 
> ...


the one was at conrads?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 11 2009, 10:39 PM~14446236
> *- one less , run out of time, single wont make it :angry:
> *


might be -2!!! :angry: will see what happens in morning


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 11 2009, 08:39 PM~14446236
> *- one less , run out of time, single wont make it :angry:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :h5:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 01:49 AM~14447563
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :h5:
> *


thanks to everybody that was able to make it out to the bar tonight. 

for those that didn't make it.. ya'll missed chismelows and streetshow doing their thing on the mic!!  

sure videos are coming soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 11 2009, 05:57 PM~14445355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JASON'S SATURN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck fwd cars


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

out to chill n grill!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2009, 10:53 AM~14448573
> *fuck fwd cars
> *


IM WITH U ON THAT FAT BROTHER!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Shits packed


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

good turn out today


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 12 2009, 03:29 PM~14450425
> *good turn out today
> *


you was there?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2009, 04:32 PM~14450456
> *you was there?
> *


yes but left after the hop


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2009, 03:28 AM~14447842
> *thanks to everybody that was able to make it out to the bar tonight.
> 
> for those that didn't make it..  ya'll missed chismelows and streetshow doing their thing on the mic!!
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 03:05 PM~14450657
> *someone got switch happy and broke the bucket before we even got to the park today
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :rant:  :rant: +
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 12 2009, 02:29 PM~14450425
> *good turn out today
> *


indeed...seen u leaving wit KT......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 12 2009, 02:41 PM~14450528
> *yes but left after the hop
> *


we did too..to damn hot...shit man i couldnt take it nomore..felt like the sun was 10ft above us..... :rant:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 12 2009, 03:12 PM~14450687
> *we did too..to damn hot...shit man i couldnt take it nomore..felt like the sun was 10ft above us..... :rant:
> *


sup goofy EMPIRE looking good out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 12 2009, 03:32 PM~14450456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: you o' i'm just waiting for my turn to sing with sad look on his face acting ass *****

:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2009, 03:30 PM~14450778
> *:uh:     you o'   i'm just waiting for my turn to sing with sad look on his face acting ass *****
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: OHH GRAB THIS FAT BITCH ASS SHE DONT CARE LOOKING ASS NEGGA :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 04:46 PM~14450843
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: OHH GRAB THIS FAT  BITCH ASS SHE DONT CARE LOOKING ASS NEGGA  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2009, 03:48 PM~14450851
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 05:01 PM~14450901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thirsty too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks to last minute and latin kustoms for throwing another sucessful event. food was good.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2009, 04:03 PM~14450907
> *thirsty too
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

danny you should have gotten your hungover ass out there today. alot of nice cars even saw a convertible 68 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2009, 05:12 PM~14450939
> *danny you should have gotten your hungover ass out there today. alot of nice cars even saw a convertible 68  :0
> *


 :angry: 

fat hunover dude in the heat, sweating out all that booze. no thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2009, 05:15 PM~14450959
> *ok
> *


i was up til 5am drinking at crib with primos and some hood rats


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch i was up til 4 and i still went.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2009, 05:18 PM~14450975
> *bitch i was up til 4 and i still went.
> *


but you were drinking that pussy water.. i was fucking with bud and coronas all night. and those patron shots!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 05:10 PM~14450930
> *:uh:  :uh:  :h5:
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I wuz on da chippin level.........


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I got fuck up with diz fuckin sun n da beer I wuz chippin on da parkin lot n my fuckin 5th wheel fall again


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2009, 05:10 PM~14451198
> *I got fuck up with diz fuckin sun n da beer I wuz chippin on da parkin lot n my fuckin 5th wheel fall again
> *


lol.. mayne chips and broken 5ths dont match. i saw you draggin yo shit..

my gangsta ass big hat keeped me cool.. i didnt turn purple


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNE...SOMEBODY GETTIN FAMOUS!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2009, 05:26 PM~14451288
> *lol.. mayne chips and broken 5ths dont match. i saw you draggin yo shit..
> 
> my gangsta ass big hat keeped me cool.. i didnt turn purple
> *


Lol daz my 2nd fifth daz why homeboy with da caddy hate dem 5ths , n im all burn n shit fuck dat shit aitn goin 2 work 2marrow!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2009, 05:37 PM~14451333
> *Lol daz my 2nd fifth  daz why homeboy with da caddy hate dem 5ths  , n im all burn n shit fuck dat shit aitn goin 2 work 2marrow!!!!
> *


Yea...fuck them 5th wheels......just sell me urs u don't need it...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 11 2009, 03:15 PM~14443928
> *I BURN MY FRONT NOIDS ON DA WAY BACK, FUCKIN DEAD BATTERIES
> *


busted ac line/compressor and power sternin hose........thats the last time i roll....next time its out be lookin for the new shit...see you guys magnificos time to grind


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 12 2009, 05:44 PM~14451381
> *busted ac line/compressor and power sternin hose........thats the last time i roll....next time its out be lookin for the new shit...see you guys magnificos time to grind
> *


i busted my driver side front cylinder seal... had to drive home sidways..
its fixed now..


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

sic you got down on the caprice looks bad ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2009, 05:34 PM~14451326
> *
> *


sounds like chismelows at 8 seconds......


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF LATIN KUSTOMS AND LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR PICNIC TODAY. WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT AND SAW AND MET ALOT OF NEW PEOPLE . LOTS OF REALLY NICE CARS OUT THERE FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT. WELL ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS AND SEE YALL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i guess that was a hard 30 inches today. :biggrin:



no ****


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what won the random vehicle?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

5 Members: cali rydah,* 713ridaz*, KRAZYTOYZ, latinkustoms4ever, Lord Goofy
whats up turban??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2009, 07:28 PM~14451630
> *i guess that was a hard 30 inches today.  :biggrin:
> no ****
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 06:43 PM~14451725
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 06:25 PM~14451618
> *ON BEHALF OF LATIN KUSTOMS AND LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR PICNIC TODAY. WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT AND SAW AND MET ALOT OF NEW PEOPLE . LOTS OF REALLY NICE CARS OUT THERE FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT. WELL ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS AND SEE YALL NEXT YEAR.
> *


good turn out


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 12 2009, 08:05 PM~14451891
> *good turn out
> *


THANX.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jul 12 2009, 06:19 PM~14451576
> *sic you got down on the caprice looks bad ass
> *


thanks mayne


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Anybody who wants 2 cum 2 htown majicos house on moe city r welcome we got brbq n beer lets get fuck up


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 08:17 PM~14451972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS A GOOD AFTER HOP. WISH ALL THE SPECTATORS COULD HAVE SEEN IT.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 09:22 PM~14452004
> *THAT WAS A GOOD AFTER HOP. WISH ALL THE SPECTATORS COULD HAVE SEEN IT.
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 08:24 PM~14452016
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


ANYBODY WANNA SEE A LECAB HOPPING? TOO BAD. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 12 2009, 04:09 PM~14450926
> *thanks to last minute and latin kustoms for throwing another sucessful event. food was good.
> *


Glad u enjoyed it homie. Appreicate yall comin out. Next year gunna get even better!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2009, 05:34 PM~14451326
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 09:25 PM~14452025
> *ANYBODY WANNA SEE A LECAB HOPPING? TOO BAD. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 07:17 PM~14451972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf???? When this happen??? :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PICNIC WAS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2009, 09:29 PM~14452063
> *Wtf???? When this happen??? :angry:
> *


u musta left already.... fruity drinks and the sun dont mix huh...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 12 2009, 06:34 PM~14451326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14452082
> *u musta left already.... fruity drinks and the sun dont mix huh...
> *


U went??? Wtf??? Yea I left like 30min after da hop. Still got da b.g's from all da fruity drinks on Friday night :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2009, 07:33 PM~14452101
> *U went??? Wtf??? Yea I left like 30min after da hop. Still got da b.g's from all da fruity drinks on Friday night :|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2009, 09:33 PM~14452101
> *U went??? Wtf??? Yea I left like 30min after da hop. Still got da b.g's from all da fruity drinks on Friday night :|
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 08:26 PM~14452043
> *  :biggrin:
> *


SO HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK I CAN GET FOR EM? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 07:35 PM~14452125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hood hopper was working.. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 09:36 PM~14452139
> *SO HOW MUCH DO YOU THINK I CAN GET FOR EM? :biggrin:
> *


u said there not that nice so ill look elsewhere  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 07:35 PM~14452125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne...white people always get da good shots...:angry: 








Looks like somebody got served!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2009, 07:32 PM~14452097
> *shoulda seen the old brawd at the bar singing along, looking like she wanted to suck streetshow's dick  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 08:38 PM~14452149
> *u said there not that nice so ill look elsewhere   :biggrin:
> *


FINE WITH ME. LET ME GIVE YOU A SNEAK PEAK.













:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 07:30 PM~14452081
> *PICNIC WAS GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2009, WELL DONE LATIN KUSTOMS AND LAST MINUTE KUSTOMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 12 2009, 07:42 PM~14452191
> *X2009, WELL DONE  LATIN KUSTOMS AND LAST MINUTE KUSTOMS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WELL DONE ON YOUR SIDE TOO WEY PINCHE PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS TA CABRON :h5: :h5:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 07:40 PM~14452179
> *FINE WITH ME. LET ME GIVE YOU A SNEAK PEAK.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 right click save!!!!























Looks like lecab got as much hops as some of da single pump hoppers today :0 :0 :0 



I'm jus sayin....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 09:40 PM~14452179
> *FINE WITH ME. LET ME GIVE YOU A SNEAK PEAK.
> 
> 
> ...


all late :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2009, 07:44 PM~14452212
> *:0 :0 :0 right click save!!!!
> Looks like lecab got as much hops as some of da single pump hoppers today :0 :0 :0
> I'm jus sayin....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2009, 09:44 PM~14452212
> *:0 :0 :0 right click save!!!!
> Looks like lecab got as much hops as some of da single pump hoppers today :0 :0 :0
> I'm jus sayin....
> *


it do all it need to do..... :cheesy:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

bad ass picnic first time been to your event cant wait till next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 08:46 PM~14452228
> *it do all it need to do.....  :cheesy:
> *


chips out pretty good there mr glue and hogrings


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 07:44 PM~14452209
> *WELL DONE ON YOUR SIDE  TOO WEY  PINCHE PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS TA CABRON :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 07:46 PM~14452228
> *it do all it need to do.....  :cheesy:
> *


But u don't like to charge batteries....trippin...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2009, 05:33 PM~14451321
> *MAYNE...SOMEBODY GETTIN FAMOUS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin: fuck it n I drove back home :0 dragin my 5th  fuck it do it 4 da love n da kids


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2009, 07:48 PM~14452244
> *chips out pretty good there mr glue and hogrings
> *


***** said he did my headliner wit elmers glue....:|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2009, 08:51 PM~14452290
> ****** said he did my headliner wit elmers glue....:|
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2009, 09:51 PM~14452290
> ****** said he did my headliner wit elmers glue....:|
> *


its up there right...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2009, 07:50 PM~14452284
> *:biggrin: fuck it n I drove back home  :0  dragin my 5th  fuck it do it 4 da love  n da kids
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pics will be up as soon as I can download them from the camera then up load them on photobucket.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 07:54 PM~14452324
> *its up there right...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 07:54 PM~14452324
> *its up there right...
> *


:yessad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2009, 07:04 PM~14451180
> *I wuz on da chippin level.........
> *


NO TE AGUITES,YO TAMBIEN!!!! :biggrin: AT LEAST U WERENT JUST A CHEERLEADER!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 12 2009, 09:55 PM~14452335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


car looked good bro


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 12 2009, 07:50 PM~14452273
> *:0  :0
> *


MAGAZINE COMMING OUT IN TWO WEEKS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 08:25 PM~14451618
> *ON BEHALF OF LATIN KUSTOMS AND LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR PICNIC TODAY. WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT AND SAW AND MET ALOT OF NEW PEOPLE . LOTS OF REALLY NICE CARS OUT THERE FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT COULDN'T MAKE IT OUT. WELL ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS AND SEE YALL NEXT YEAR.
> *


THANK YA AND LAST MINUTE!!! WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME....  CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 12 2009, 07:56 PM~14452350
> *:biggrin:
> NO TE AGUITES,YO TAMBIEN!!!! :biggrin:  AT LEAST U WERENT JUST A CHEERLEADER!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just a few to start.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 07:57 PM~14452353
> *car looked good bro
> *


urs too bro, thanks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SO WHO WANTS TO DO A STREET HOP NEXT WEEKEND :0 :0 AND DEZZ NUTS ARE CHIPPING :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 12 2009, 08:00 PM~14452381
> *THANK YA AND LAST MINUTE!!! WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME....   CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!!
> *


X2 thanx a lot 2 latin kustoms n lastminute homeboy paco got a bad ass cooler n 100 bucks doin da beer belly contest da cooler full of beer rigth now


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 07:59 PM~14452373
> *MAGAZINE COMMING OUT IN TWO WEEKS
> *


 :cheesy: , isnt ur ride in there too


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 12 2009, 08:08 PM~14452462
> *:cheesy: , isnt ur ride in there too
> *


 :yessad: :h5:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

CHIPPED OUT, WAS WORKING LAST NIGHT BUT SHIT HAPPENS!!! :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 08:06 PM~14452442
> *SO WHO WANTS TO DO A STREET HOP NEXT WEEKEND  :0  :0 AND DEZZ NUTS ARE CHIPPING  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck it lets do it vamos a chipear en las calles 2 have fun im down with da homies


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 12 2009, 08:09 PM~14452476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u ll get them bugs out wuey


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14452363


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2009, 10:07 PM~14452452
> *X2  thanx a lot 2 latin kustoms n lastminute  homeboy paco got  a bad ass cooler n 100 bucks doin da  beer belly  contest da cooler full of beer rigth now
> *


PACO IS A DRINKER AND COOL PEOPLE!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 12 2009, 10:17 PM~14452545
> *u ll get  them bugs out wuey
> *


I HOPE ITS SOON PORQUE YA ME ESTOY DESESPERANDO WUEY!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

HOW CAN I POST UP A VIDEO?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2009, 08:14 PM~14452519
> *Fuck it lets do it  vamos a chipear en las calles 2 have fun im down with da homies
> *


YA ESTA WEY AY NOS PONEMOS DE ACUERDO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 12 2009, 08:17 PM~14452547
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14452363
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 12 2009, 08:08 PM~14452462
> *:cheesy: , isnt ur ride in there too
> *










.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayne look at that chrome bitch


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 12 2009, 08:20 PM~14452582
> *YA ESTA WEY AY NOS PONEMOS DE ACUERDO
> *


Ya esta wey si quieres we can chill at taco cabana at westimer sat nigth


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 12 2009, 09:09 PM~14452476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2009, 09:48 PM~14452252
> *But u don't like to charge batteries....trippin...
> *


this fool sure was talkin about some dead batteries :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a bunch more but thats it for tonight.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

only pic i got

sup desert dreams!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 10:59 PM~14452949
> *only pic i got
> 
> sup desert dreams!
> ...


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Ok just a couple more I know everyone wanted to see...
:banghead:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2009, 10:40 PM~14452748
> *dont matter what it does in the driveway,its what it does on the streets.
> :roflmao:
> *


TRUE THAT FATTY!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 12 2009, 10:56 PM~14452915
> *I have a bunch more but thats it for tonight.
> *


  NICE PICS BRO, THANKS!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Who's da jamaican guy on da ruler? Lol!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

View My Video


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2009, 11:14 PM~14453078
> *Who's da jamaican guy on da ruler? Lol!!!!!
> *


CAR LOOKED GOOD BRO!


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)

Going to try and post A link to see some pictures from the Grill and Chill today.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2009, 10:14 PM~14453078
> *Who's da jamaican guy on da ruler? Lol!!!!!
> *


DEEZZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZ


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jul 12 2009, 08:59 PM~14452949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 12 2009, 11:27 PM~14453183
> *:biggrin:
> *



no need to repeat yourself beesh.


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)

You can see some pictures here http://s445.photobucket.com/albums/qq179/s...%20and%20Chill/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 12 2009, 10:03 PM~14452983
> *Ok just a couple more I know everyone wanted to see...
> :banghead:
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 12 2009, 09:40 PM~14452179
> *FINE WITH ME. LET ME GIVE YOU A SNEAK PEAK.
> 
> 
> ...



why you fuckin with that man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 12 2009, 09:03 PM~14452983
> *Ok just a couple more I know everyone wanted to see...
> :banghead:
> 
> ...


looks like a prison riot :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2009, 09:32 PM~14452097
> *shoulda seen the old brawd at the bar singing along, looking like she wanted to suck streetshow's dick  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 11:34 PM~14453236
> *why you fuckin with that man  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we need the video :cheesy:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 09:59 PM~14452949
> *only pic i got
> 
> sup desert dreams!
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE NICE PIC! :cheesy: :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 12 2009, 10:03 PM~14452983
> *Ok just a couple more I know everyone wanted to see...
> :banghead:
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: JELLY AND PACO WORKING IT!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jul 12 2009, 11:46 PM~14453358
> *WHATS UP HOMIE NICE PIC! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


good shot of tha upholstery  :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 10:48 PM~14453376
> *good shot of tha upholstery   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jul 12 2009, 11:48 PM~14453386
> *:uh:
> *


kilem beige


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 12 2009, 11:03 PM~14452983
> *Ok just a couple more I know everyone wanted to see...
> :banghead:
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 10:51 PM~14453415
> *kilem beige
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jul 12 2009, 11:46 PM~14453358
> *WHATS UP HOMIE NICE PIC! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



wuddup slick let some sun into that glasshouse :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 11:51 PM~14453415
> *kilem beige
> *



:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:00 AM~14453516
> *wuddup slick  let some sun into that glasshouse :biggrin:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:01 AM~14453524
> *:uh:
> *


you charge too much :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:01 AM~14453529
> *:angel:
> *



this is a BIG book


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:02 AM~14453547
> *you charge too much :buttkick:
> *



cocky asshole :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:03 AM~14453558
> *cocky asshole :uh:
> *


dont you have alot of reading to do/ :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:04 AM~14453569
> *dont you have alot of reading to do/ :biggrin:
> *



 yea and its midnight.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

saw a few lolos rollin at wings n more on 45 north and tidwell tonite,


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:05 AM~14453587
> *  yea and its midnight.
> *


word on the streets is you dont do shit at work all day so read it then


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:07 AM~14453605
> *word on the streets is you dont do shit at work all day so read it then
> *


all that that cocksocket does is send me shit pix. :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:07 AM~14453605
> *word on the streets is you dont do shit at work all day so read it then
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2009, 12:08 AM~14453619
> *all that that cocksocket does is send me shit pix.  :uh:
> *



o' rly?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:09 AM~14453630
> *o' rly?
> *


my bad beesh, i meant "all *what* that" 

i'm getting sleepy. had a busy day.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2009, 12:10 AM~14453641
> *my bad beesh, i meant "all what that"
> 
> i'm getting sleepy.  had a busy day.
> *


and ur old :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 12 2009, 05:10 PM~14450678
> *indeed...seen u leaving wit KT......
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 12:14 AM~14453692
> *and ur old :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just Got Home From The Picnic....  Thanks Latin Kustoms, Last Minute Customs And Cant For Get The Cook Team..... The Fort Worth Crew Had A Great Time... Cant Wait For Next Year....


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

17 members are celebrating their birthday today
RALPH_DOGG(26), STREET SWEEPAZ(31), JUST4KICKZ(26), STREET SWEEPAS(31), mr right(28), mr.right(28), lowlyfe_p.c(25), kilacaddy(28), BUBBZinAZ(31), *Devious Sixty8(37)</span>*, 94LINC(25), lafamilia66(32), NEPHEW(21), JAVIS CUTTIE(28), hmw99civic(19), 1962lolo(35), mismoloko(30)


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLD MAN!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Jul 13 2009, 01:47 AM~14454524
> *17 members are celebrating their birthday today
> RALPH_DOGG(26), STREET SWEEPAZ(31), JUST4KICKZ(26), STREET SWEEPAS(31), mr right(28), mr.right(28), lowlyfe_p.c(25), kilacaddy(28), BUBBZinAZ(31), Devious Sixty8(37)</span>, 94LINC(25), lafamilia66(32), NEPHEW(21), JAVIS CUTTIE(28), hmw99civic(19), 1962lolo(35), mismoloko(30)
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLD MAN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Jul 13 2009, 01:47 AM~14454524
> *17 members are celebrating their birthday today
> RALPH_DOGG(26), STREET SWEEPAZ(31), JUST4KICKZ(26), STREET SWEEPAS(31), mr right(28), mr.right(28), lowlyfe_p.c(25), kilacaddy(28), BUBBZinAZ(31), Devious Sixty8(37)</span>, 94LINC(25), lafamilia66(32), NEPHEW(21), JAVIS CUTTIE(28), hmw99civic(19), 1962lolo(35), mismoloko(30)
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLD MAN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk i'm old :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fkn mondays valen madre


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2009, 07:36 AM~14455338
> *fkn mondays valen madre
> *


 :yessad: I STILL FEEL LIKE AM FLOATING... BAD THING IS MY BOSS IS HERE EARLY THIS MORNING.. :banghead:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Jul 13 2009, 01:47 AM~14454524
> *17 members are celebrating their birthday today
> RALPH_DOGG(26), STREET SWEEPAZ(31), JUST4KICKZ(26), STREET SWEEPAS(31), mr right(28), mr.right(28), lowlyfe_p.c(25), kilacaddy(28), BUBBZinAZ(31), happy b-day u piece of shit fat fk!!!*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 13 2009, 06:20 AM~14455470
> *:yessad: I STILL FEEL LIKE AM FLOATING... BAD THING IS MY BOSS IS HERE EARLY THIS MORNING.. :banghead:
> *


Paso juan....u still floating from Saturday night at da club hu???? pinche pedo.......thnks for da shot out on da mic  :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 10 2009, 05:16 PM~14437509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yum! love italian food! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Jul 13 2009, 12:47 AM~14454524
> *17 members are celebrating their birthday today
> RALPH_DOGG(26), STREET SWEEPAZ(31), JUST4KICKZ(26), STREET SWEEPAS(31), mr right(28), mr.right(28), lowlyfe_p.c(25), kilacaddy(28), BUBBZinAZ(31), Devious Sixty8(37)</span>, 94LINC(25), lafamilia66(32), NEPHEW(21), JAVIS CUTTIE(28), hmw99civic(19), 1962lolo(35), mismoloko(30)
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY OLD MAN!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANNY! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2009, 06:36 AM~14455338
> *fkn mondays valen madre
> *


x100000000000000000000


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2009, 09:10 AM~14455685
> *Paso juan....u still floating from Saturday night at da club hu???? pinche pedo.......thnks for da shot out on da mic  :biggrin:
> *


NO HAY PEDO WEY AM STILL FLOATING FROM LAST NIGHT :biggrin: YA SABES PURO PARTY AQUI :yes:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2009, 12:25 AM~14454790
> *fk i'm old  :angry:
> *


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

To whoever wants to come out and maybe get on national TV: ABC Wife Swap will be filming today (July 13, 2009) at King Ranch Automotive in Pasadena, TX on 951 S. Shaver at 5 PM. They need about 30 lowriders, a few hoppers and about 50-100 spectators. They are trying to show the non-lowrider wife the lowrdier lifestyle. I guess you could say something like it was yesterday at the Grill & Chill picnic. Car hop, lowriders, tug-a-war (maybe), car sudio sound systems, etc. 

If you have any questions pm me and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 13 2009, 08:23 AM~14455478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 13 2009, 09:10 AM~14455688
> *wrong. hes not even from houston...
> *


ok, either you lying to get lowriderboy to leave you alone.. or you got you one of those mail order boyfriends. :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 13 2009, 11:44 AM~14456702
> *To whoever wants to come out and maybe get on national TV:  ABC Wife Swap will be filming today (July 13, 2009) at King Ranch Automotive in Pasadena, TX on 951 S. Shaver at 5 PM.  They need about 30 lowriders, a few hoppers and about 50-100 spectators.  They are trying to show the non-lowrider wife the lowrdier lifestyle.  I guess you could say something like it was yesterday at the Grill & Chill picnic.  Car hop, lowriders, tug-a-war (maybe), car sudio sound systems, etc.
> 
> If you have any questions pm me and I'll try to answer them.
> *


but wait a minute, that means a lowriders wife on the show? we need names!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2009, 11:32 AM~14457216
> *but wait a minute, that means a lowriders wife  on the show?  we need names!!
> *


Show up and you will find out. Bikini contest is being arranged.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 13 2009, 11:55 AM~14458025
> *Show up and you will find out.  Bikini contest is being arranged.
> *


 :0 beer belly contest? So I can take PACO lol!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2009, 11:25 AM~14457123
> *ok, either you lying  to get lowriderboy to leave you alone.. or you got you one of those mail order boyfriends.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: whatever fool!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 13 2009, 11:55 AM~14458025
> *Show up and you will find out.  Bikini contest is being arranged.
> *


 :0 beer belly contest? So I can take PACO lol!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 13 2009, 01:55 PM~14458025
> *Show up and you will find out.  Bikini contest is being arranged.
> *


but i dont think anybody wants to see me in a bikini 


and i already figured it out.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487870


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

summer showdown 09 !!! 

car show Aug 1st in El Paso Texas


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 13 2009, 01:02 PM~14458097
> *:0 beer belly contest? So I can take PACO    lol!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :ugh: :nono:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 11:00 PM~14453516
> *wuddup slick  let some sun into that glasshouse :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms+Jul 13 2009, 10:44 AM~14456702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we all know em


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 12 2009, 10:07 PM~14453605
> *word on the streets is you shit on roofs at work all day and dont do any work
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2009, 05:39 PM~14461806
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 13 2009, 07:01 PM~14462009
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pics from the wife swap taping today are on the way.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2009, 06:13 PM~14462121
> *:0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 13 2009, 08:06 PM~14462741
> *:h5:
> *


orale.........sup homie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 13 2009, 07:14 PM~14462853
> *orale.........sup homie
> *












:h5: :h5:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pics from today


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2009, 07:08 PM~14461486
> *
> we all know em
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

whats a good shop in houston to buy hydro parts


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 13 2009, 08:39 PM~14463221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ONE IN THE BLUE WAS FINE. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14463122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha i knew it


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jul 13 2009, 10:19 PM~14463764
> *ha i knew it
> *


 :uh: 
It wasn't a secret.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Jul 13 2009, 08:33 PM~14463115
> *whats a good shop in houston to buy hydro parts
> *


Southside customs 713-249- 0373 we got whatcha need


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i like tits


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 13 2009, 09:15 PM~14464562
> *i like tits
> *


Tits are definately good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

post pics of the elco homer.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 13 2009, 08:24 PM~14462999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vatos locos!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 13 2009, 09:37 PM~14463178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone start a fund raiser, to get sic some socks. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2009, 10:09 PM~14465197
> *someone start a fund raiser, to get sic some socks.  :ugh:
> *


naw he will probably use the money for something else.. like somebody else did... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 14 2009, 12:10 AM~14465211
> *naw he will probably use the money for something else.. like somebody else did... :uh:
> *


yeah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2009, 10:09 PM~14465197
> *someone start a fund raiser, to get sic some socks.  :ugh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2009, 12:11 AM~14465225
> *:cheesy:
> *


and your blk ass gonna be on tv like that. :ugh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 12:09 AM~14465197
> *someone start a fund raiser, to get sic some socks.  :ugh:
> *


He actually had on black socks. He just too dark to tell. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 13 2009, 10:34 PM~14465494
> *He actually had on black socks. He just too dark to tell.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

my face and neck still fucken burn


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

tuesday...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Jul 14 2009, 12:34 AM~14465494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two-for-tuesday


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2009, 06:07 AM~14466793
> *tuesday...
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

VS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 13 2009, 10:14 PM~14465265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what happens when you roll bitch in somebodys back seat...

looked like juan had a lil child in the back seat..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Houston Astros wanted to invite out the lowrider community for "Los Astros" Day. Here is the registration form....
Registration Form

They want a lowrider car show on the street in front of Minute Maid for the show. It's $50 but looks like 4 adult tickets and 8 child tickets, plus free parking and security is provided. It's July 25th or 26th. 

It's not my thing, but Rob from the Astros' asked me to help spread the word. Hit them up if you are interested.


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jul 13 2009, 11:55 PM~14464289
> *Southside customs 713-249- 0373 we got whatcha need
> *


i'll be heading that way on thurs from the atl see u on friday


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 14 2009, 08:44 AM~14467448
> *The Houston Astros wanted to invite out the lowrider community for "Los Astros" Day.  Here is the registration form....
> Registration Form
> 
> ...


good deal for the baseball lovin mofos, plus good parking


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2009, 08:56 AM~14467127
> *yea.. work cloths *****
> thats what happens when you roll bitch in somebodys back seat...
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Tony is all butt hurt in the Rollin topic.. :0 that man said my wifes magnum is cleaner than urs...lol... all i said was he was a chipper... what does a daily have to do with him chippen everywhere he goes??? ***** chipped so bad in the hop it wasnt even numbers that low on the scale....TRUE STORY...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ask the jamacian on the hop stick


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2009, 10:57 AM~14469217
> *ask the jamacian on the hop stick
> *


Lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bitch!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 14 2009, 09:44 AM~14467448
> *The Houston Astros wanted to invite out the lowrider community for "Los Astros" Day.  Here is the registration form....
> Registration Form
> 
> ...


they only paying $50? count me out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 14 2009, 12:29 PM~14468890
> *Tony is all butt hurt in the Rollin topic.. :0 that man said my wifes magnum is cleaner than urs...lol... all i said was he was a chipper... what does a daily have to do with him chippen everywhere he goes??? ***** chipped so bad in the hop it wasnt even numbers that low on the scale....TRUE STORY...
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 12:20 PM~14470299
> *they only paying $50?    count me out
> *


you dont have a car to count in or out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2009, 02:47 PM~14470668
> *you dont have a car to count in or out
> *


oh yeah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 14 2009, 02:49 PM~14470686
> *LOL!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 12:47 PM~14470674
> *oh yeah
> *


 :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have a car, and you are still a chipper. We both have work to do...


:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 14 2009, 01:05 PM~14470878
> *I don't have a car, and you are still a chipper. We both have work to do...
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I would like to personally invite everyone to come out to the car show on 
Sunday Aug 9,2009 in Ft Worth Tx 

LATIN SUMMER FEST
CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT





​


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2009, 04:10 PM~14471567
> *
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 04:31 PM~14472579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2009, 03:39 PM~14472670
> *WTF? THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY.
> *


even funnier when firmelows sings it.......im just sayin :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2009, 05:42 PM~14472708
> *even funnier when firmelows sings it.......im just sayin  :biggrin:
> *


people kept waiting for lone star to wreck on the mic,but you were acting like a bitch.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 04:55 PM~14472856
> *people kept waiting for lone star to wreck on the mic,but you were acting like a bitch.
> *


already.....ole scary ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2009, 06:00 PM~14472906
> *already.....ole scary ass
> *


streetshow took the show though. even had that mojo brawd wanting to take him home. 

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 05:06 PM~14472988
> *streetshow took the show though.  even had that mojo brawd wanting to take him home.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

u was pretty close with that my girl.....lmao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2009, 06:08 PM~14473010
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> u was pretty close with that my girl.....lmao!
> *


crazy white brawd. made her buy me a corona. then said thanks.. deuce. 

and that was a jam *****.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 05:09 PM~14473038
> *crazy white brawd.  made her buy me a corona.    then said thanks..  deuce.
> 
> and that was a jam *****.
> *


nikka i saw u messing with her asking if she ever rode in a capalla before!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2009, 06:19 PM~14473154
> *nikka i saw u messing with her asking if she ever rode in a capalla before!
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 05:19 PM~14473164
> *
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

john cafferty :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 14 2009, 03:55 PM~14472856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said, if the homie texas gold got up there, then id go up there. dont blame me, blame him. he wanted to pick a song he didnt think they had on file........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1269753780.html

Could have saved you a lot of time and money roberto g


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2009, 05:21 PM~14473795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche latin , ya te avias tardado :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 14 2009, 06:59 PM~14473560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't blame that man for your lack of nuts.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:23 PM~14473811
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1269753780.html
> 
> Could have saved you a lot of time and money roberto g
> *


ill drive that


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2009, 06:21 PM~14473795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 05:44 PM~14474022
> *
> don't blame that man for your lack of nuts.
> *


bitch ive gotten up there before.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2009, 05:21 PM~14473795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: all that ewok...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2009, 08:07 PM~14474289
> *bitch ive gotten up there before.
> *


once.. and not at that bar. and only did it that time cause your bro in law punked you into it. 

i'm just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 14 2009, 08:08 PM~14474299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: all that ewok...
> *


bitch that ain't an ewok, you really think about star wars too much. thats that little grunting kid from mad max :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 06:09 PM~14474310
> *once.. and not at that bar.  and only did it that time cause your bro in law punked you into it.
> 
> i'm just sayin' namsayin'
> *


yea and it was 3 times not once, and not at that bar full of "highschool rejects"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2009, 08:11 PM~14474347
> *yea and it was 3 times not once, and not at that bar full of "highschool rejects"
> *


:uh: well i ain't bawla like you, i cant afford them fancy places. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

guys with drop tops and big cribs out in mo city, can afford to go to places, where nobody gets shot. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 06:16 PM~14474408
> *guys with drop tops and big cribs  out in mo city, can afford to go to places, where nobody gets shot.    :angry:
> *


someone broke into car sunday evening...only got a car charger what a joke.

and bitch my house is far from big, its the smallest in the neighborhood :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2009, 08:33 PM~14474607
> *someone broke into car sunday evening...only got a car charger what a joke.
> 
> and bitch my house is far from big, its the smallest in the neighborhood  :biggrin:
> *


if you had that katrina money like everybody else in hood.. could have something bigger.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 14 2009, 05:59 PM~14473560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2009, 08:43 PM~14474722
> *u should of sang that shit like u said u was
> 
> oh shit!
> *


fk it, lets start a band. we can do quincineras and weddings and shit.  we'll get fagalac to play the tuba. he'll like the quincinera gigs since he likes them lil brawds.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2009, 07:25 PM~14473832
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche latin , ya te avias tardado :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 14 2009, 08:08 PM~14474299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: all that ewok...
> *


that's chaka from land of the lost.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 07:59 PM~14474199
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that song sounded like shit by the original singer, now it really sounds like shit :burn:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 07:46 PM~14474760
> *fk it, lets start a band.  we can do quincineras and weddings and shit.    we'll get fagalac to play the tuba.    he'll like the quincinera gigs  since he likes them lil brawds.
> *


nikka thats all u


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:50 PM~14474812
> *that song sounded like shit by the original singer, now it really sounds like shit  :burn:
> *


sounds better now :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2009, 08:50 PM~14474813
> *nikka thats all u
> *


fk it, i'm out of work anyway. time to start that singing kareer.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 07:51 PM~14474821
> *fk it, i'm out of work anyway.    time to start that singing kareer.
> *


der u go nikka


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 14 2009, 08:51 PM~14474819
> *sounds better now :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and *5 Anonymous Users*)
1 Members: KRAZYTOYZ


buncha ninjas tonight!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2009, 05:21 PM~14473795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol dey look juz da same homeboy paco is lookin at da pic he's fuckin laughing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 14 2009, 09:02 PM~14474964
> *Lol dey look juz da same homeboy paco is lookin at da pic he's fuckin  laughing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 14 2009, 07:02 PM~14474964
> *Lol dey look juz da same homeboy paco is lookin at da pic he's fuckin  laughing
> *


Sup homie...I lost ur number send it to me so we can take care of this windshield on this ragedy ass lac....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 14 2009, 07:02 PM~14474964
> *Lol dey look juz da same homeboy paco is lookin at da pic he's fuckin  laughing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2009, 07:09 PM~14475067
> *Sup homie...I lost ur number send it to me so we can take care of this windshield on this ragedy ass lac....
> *


you need to take care of more than the windsheild on that car. jk. 

thanks for takin care of the truck for me. i didnt know they did brake jobs at walmart lube center. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2009, 09:13 PM~14475110
> *you need to take care of more than the windsheild on that car. jk.
> 
> thanks for takin care of the truck for me. i didnt know they did brake jobs at walmart lube center.  :biggrin:
> *


he prolly fixed it with tuba lube


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2009, 07:13 PM~14475110
> *you need to take care of more than the windsheild on that car. jk.
> 
> thanks for takin care of the truck for me. i didnt know they did brake jobs at walmart lube center.  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: 100 dollars to fill it up wit brake fluid ain't bad hu  :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2009, 07:16 PM~14475152
> *:uh: 100 dollars to fill it up wit brake fluid ain't bad hu  :0
> *


yea, thanks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 14 2009, 07:18 PM~14475182
> *yea, thanks
> *


Ur welcome....just watch wat happens when u brang me da sixty


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 14 2009, 07:32 PM~14475401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good.. make sure u handle that interior and take them homemade ass skates/reeboks out the bed and trash them... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 14 2009, 07:32 PM~14475401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam....y'all got da fancy snap on truck dat go by there......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 14 2009, 07:36 PM~14475449
> *car looks good.. make sure u handle that interior and take them homemade ass skates/reeboks out the bed and trash them... :uh:
> *


yea im re doing the dash.. ill have all my door panels done.. kicker panels.. screens.. and finnaly cover the seats..

***** i gots to roll bounce..dont hate.. you know u use to skate too.. with some daisy dukes and a big fro.. rollin around the rink with a white cup in ya hand


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2009, 07:42 PM~14475549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry i cannot agree with that statement... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2009, 07:42 PM~14475549
> *
> ***** i gots to roll bounce..dont hate.. you know u use to skate too.. with some daisy dukes and a big fro.. rollin around the rink with a white cup in ya hand
> *


MIKE!!! WTF, that aint right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 14 2009, 07:44 PM~14475567
> *sorry i cannot agree with that statement... :biggrin:
> *


think this man is been using too much paint thiner :loco:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 14 2009, 07:44 PM~14475567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 14 2009, 07:32 PM~14475401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where the undies pics


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2009, 07:55 PM~14475743
> *think this man is been using too much paint thiner :loco:
> *


yea he stupid...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lol, man yall crazy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 14 2009, 07:55 PM~14475743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 06:10 PM~14474327
> *bitch that ain't an ewok, you really think about star wars too much.  thats that little grunting kid from mad max  :uh:
> *


 :uh: YOU MEAN "ROAD WARRIOR"...AND YOU CLAIM TO BE A 80'S MAN...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 14 2009, 10:25 PM~14476196
> *:uh:  YOU MEAN "ROAD WARRIOR"...AND YOU CLAIM TO BE A 80'S MAN...
> *


so and mad max was actually 79. not in the 80's


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 14 2009, 09:32 PM~14475401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh: chaka - 70's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i had this one  










actually its still packed up in the attic. 


no goofy.. it aint for sale!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2009, 07:41 PM~14475532
> *Dam....y'all got da fancy snap on truck dat go by there......
> *


I hat da fuckin truck lol every thursday comes 2 da shop n get money from my ass (but dey have zum bad ass tools tho)


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Hate


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 10:53 PM~14476676
> *i had this one
> 
> 
> ...


i forgot all about the thermos that came with them. lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2009, 11:06 PM~14476931
> *i forgot all about the thermos that came with them.  lol
> *


:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 14 2009, 11:07 PM~14476975
> *:wave:
> *


stop sending me that nasty shit you fkn nut height midget.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 14 2009, 11:11 PM~14477031
> *stop sending me that nasty shit you fkn nut height midget.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 08:53 PM~14476676
> *i had this one
> 
> 
> ...


man i had a thundercats one. moms used to pack my pb and j and capri sun :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14477616


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 14 2009, 11:26 PM~14477285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 14 2009, 09:53 PM~14476676
> *i had this one
> 
> 
> ...


i had free lunch 

poe kids shit


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wednesday...half way there! :cheesy: 

HUMP DAY! LOL!! :yes:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

LurchPP 
post Jul 6 2009, 08:22 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #1 Go to the top of the page

Lurch PP
***
Posts: 215
Joined: Apr 2007
From: Spring Branch Houston
Car Club: Players Paradise





Houston we are having a Lowrider Exhibition and Tejano Sowcase on August 9th 2009 @ Discovery Green Park Downtown. This is in Ceelebration of Hispanic Heritage Month From 2pm to 6pm for more info to come or contact Rico @281 222 7302.


--------------------
"The only reason to have money is to tell any SOB in the world to go to hell."


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

"Hey this guy CLAIMS to be from Cali.. Do u know him?? Somebody might have a picture of him to post or have his real name"" What a fuckin joke u are Tony... Ask Boiler am I from Cali.. I took him to my hopping homies house and they verified all... Ask Thomas am I from Cali I took him to my house out there.. Come on man..U want to see my birth certificate.. I am from INGLEWOOD CALIFORNIA... What does that have to do with u chippen at car shows.. u come up with more reasons why u chipped and the same shit that comes out of ur mouth is wheres ur car?? so bcuz i dont have a car u get a free chippin pass?? now its do u know him, he says he is from cali..and then u ask a ***** i dont know.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I wont talk about the chippers anymore... they might do a background check and see i have felonies :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

And im not a hating on u or anything u own.. i simply observed u hopping and u didnt it 25 inches, i made a statement and that u didnt hop 20 inches ( which is true) and from there u started asking ****** if they knew me, speaking on my finances, saying ur wifes car is cleaner than mine, claiming im hating on u... but in reality u are hating on me...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

this ***** said free chippin pass...
:roflmao:
***** this aint lowrider monoply


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jul 15 2009, 07:27 AM~14479611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any excuse for you to take off your chonies huh? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2009, 12:31 PM~14482189
> *any excuse for you to take off your chonies huh?  :uh:
> *


ha! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2009, 04:32 PM~14484845
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: funny shhh


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 15 2009, 06:43 PM~14485631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$8 kinda steep for chicken.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 15 2009, 05:43 PM~14485631
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  chicken,,,$8..i know u can buy alot of chicken
for $5 bucks............what happen to the fajitas :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUT UP 
JOSE "LC" AND JUAN "KT"


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 15 2009, 06:50 PM~14486792
> *WUT UP
> JOSE "LC" AND JUAN "KT"
> *



Getting ready for our show.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 15 2009, 06:56 PM~14486863
> *Getting ready for our show.
> *


whats the deal on the hop


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2009, 09:04 PM~14486947
> *whats the deal on the hop
> *


theres gonna be a missing parts rule. 


tony gonna be mad


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2009, 07:10 PM~14487008
> *theres gonna be a missing parts rule.
> tony gonna be mad
> *


here we go :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 15 2009, 12:54 PM~14481844
> *"Hey this guy CLAIMS to be from Cali.. Do u know him?? Somebody might have a picture of him to post  or have his real name"" What a fuckin joke u are Tony... Ask Boiler am I from Cali.. I took him to my hopping homies house and they verified all... Ask Thomas am I from Cali I took him to my house out there.. Come on man..U want to see my birth certificate.. I am from INGLEWOOD CALIFORNIA... What does that have to do with u chippen at car shows.. u come up with more reasons why u chipped and the same shit that comes out of ur mouth is wheres ur car??  so bcuz i dont have a car u get a free chippin pass?? now its do u know him, he says he is from cali..and then u ask a ***** i dont know.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BOTTOM LINE IS U AINT GOT SHIT, WHY DONT U JUST ADMIT IT!!!! I CHIPPED OUT, U SAY U HAD CARS HOPPING ON VIDEOS WHERES DA PROOF????  PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN U KNOW DA DRILL HOMIE!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 15 2009, 07:12 PM~14487038
> *BOTTOM LINE IS U AINT GOT SHIT, WHY DONT U JUST ADMIT IT!!!! I CHIPPED OUT, U SAY U HAD CARS HOPPING ON VIDEOS WHERES DA PROOF????    PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN U KNOW DA DRILL HOMIE!!!!
> *


ok so now im done u admitted u chipped out.. i dont have a car.. never have and never will... :uh: im too broke to get a car... and as u say i dont own anything...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2009, 09:10 PM~14487008
> *theres gonna be a missing parts rule.
> tony gonna be mad
> *


LETS LEAVE THE BULLSHIT OUT FATTY AND FINISH UR SHIT SO U CAN AT LEAST DRIVE IT TO DA SHOWS!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2009, 09:11 PM~14487030
> *here we go :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 15 2009, 09:16 PM~14487083
> *ok so now im done u admitted u chipped out.. i dont have a car.. never have and never will... :uh: im too broke to get a car... and as u say i dont own anything...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my girl needs to hurry up with my ice cream sundae.. gunna be a good topic tonight..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

fuck this, im going to mexico


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wtf!!!!, probly one of devious neighbors :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2009, 09:37 PM~14487310
> *wtf!!!!, probly one of devious neighbors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 15 2009, 06:50 PM~14486792
> *WUT UP
> JOSE "LC" AND JUAN "KT"
> *


Wat it do goof


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2009, 07:04 PM~14486947
> *whats the deal on the hop
> *



Probably 

Single first and second place 

Double first and second place 

:dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 15 2009, 09:53 PM~14487491
> *Probably
> 
> Single first and second place
> ...


all parts must be there? :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 15 2009, 09:37 PM~14487310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2009, 07:10 PM~14487008
> *theres gonna be a missing parts rule.
> tony gonna be mad
> *



Hoppers must have AC!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 15 2009, 09:57 PM~14487537
> *Hoppers must have AC!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 15 2009, 09:57 PM~14487537
> *Hoppers must have AC!! :biggrin:
> *


if i aint workin im hoppin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 15 2009, 08:21 PM~14487777
> *if i aint workin im hoppin
> *


U ain't doing shit cuz yo junk gon be in my trunk...










:uh: no ****....:|


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2009, 09:26 PM~14487831
> *U ain't doing shit cuz yo junk gon be in my trunk...
> :uh: no ****....:|
> *


I KNOW YOU AINT TALKIN ABOUT SOMEONE NOT DOIN SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2009, 08:26 PM~14487831
> *U ain't doing shit cuz yo junk gon be in my trunk...
> :uh: no ****....:|
> *


thats the 2nd time u said something gay today. earlier it was "does the rear end sway"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jul 15 2009, 08:31 PM~14487876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: I'm not da 1 dat"blew a seal" on da rear of ur "tranny" .....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 15 2009, 08:21 PM~14487777
> *if i aint workin im hoppin
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just make sure when i pick it up, its clean hot n tight


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2009, 08:40 PM~14487978
> *just make sure when i pick it up, its clean hot n tight
> *


Dat bitch was clean hot n tight when I I was mashing for dreams down 1960 swangin n bangin lane to lane changin..... think I need one them fancy 60 drop top pics for my avi like urs......:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you dont want it. too much money and headache.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2009, 10:47 PM~14488051
> *you dont want it. too much money and headache.
> *


no room for tuba in the trunk either


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2009, 08:47 PM~14488051
> *you dont want it. too much money and headache.
> *


Well work all them headaches out real soon....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2009, 08:51 PM~14488103
> *no room for tuba in the trunk either
> *


I can fit u and acouple tubas in da t big ass batmobile trunk


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2009, 08:40 PM~14487978
> *just make sure when i pick it up, its clean hot n tight
> *


Oh and since it rubbed of on me ima implement them high ass brian prices too so be ready........:0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 15 2009, 09:57 PM~14487537
> *Hoppers must have AC!! :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin:  good choice...... :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 15 2009, 11:21 PM~14488479
> *  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    good choice...... :biggrin:
> *


you missing windows.. so even if you got AC you just wasting it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2009, 12:57 AM~14489413
> *you missing windows..  so even if you got AC  you just wasting it
> *










:uh: if u say so puto!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 16 2009, 01:02 AM~14489466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well that one is ok. you should just ditch the buckled up gbodies and just worry about that one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thirsty thursday! :cheesy:


one more day... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

dead.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

so when is anybody gonna hit up westheimer to cruise :scrutinize: been here for a while and still aint seen nothing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 16 2009, 11:32 AM~14492126
> *so when is anybody gonna hit up westheimer to cruise  :scrutinize: been here for a while and still aint seen nothing
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

where the the cruz spots this weekend


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Jul 16 2009, 09:32 AM~14492126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2009, 10:03 AM~14491847
> *dead.
> *


yup


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, caveydd81, bigwilllowkey


 

wuddup


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

lmao damn :burn: why is there even a forum for houston then :thumbsdown:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 16 2009, 02:28 PM~14494920
> *lmao damn    :burn:  why is there even a forum for houston then  :thumbsdown:
> *


ask firmelows.... he started this topic..well it was call "WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO WEAK ASS RICHMOND???" :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


:biggrin: BEEN DISCUSSING CRUISE SPOT ALREADY FOR MORE THEN 5 YRS


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

seems like people are scared to cruies their lows these days :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 16 2009, 06:11 PM~14495972
> *:biggrin: BEEN DISCUSSING CRUISE SPOT ALREADY FOR MORE THEN 5 YRS
> *


trying to get it right huh?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 16 2009, 05:10 PM~14495970
> *ask firmelows.... he started this topic..well it was call "WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO WEAK ASS RICHMOND???"  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 16 2009, 04:14 PM~14495999
> *seems like people are scared to cruies their lows these days :uh:
> *


I WISH THERE WAS A SPOT LIKE 75TH ...BUMPER TO BUMPER..NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS..I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT SCENE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2009, 04:15 PM~14496002
> *trying to get it right huh?
> *


 :biggrin: .. ONE DAY..ONE DAY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 16 2009, 06:21 PM~14496072
> *I WISH THERE WAS A SPOT LIKE 75TH ...BUMPER TO BUMPER..NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS..I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT SCENE
> *


ya'll ****** fucked up my neighborhood with that shit. this was nice place before that. :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 16 2009, 06:21 PM~14496072
> *I WISH THERE WAS A SPOT LIKE 75TH ...BUMPER TO BUMPER..NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS..I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT SCENE
> *


im not old enough to even know about that scene


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 16 2009, 06:21 PM~14496072
> *I WISH THERE WAS A SPOT LIKE 75TH ...BUMPER TO BUMPER..NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS..I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT SCENE
> *



days long gone homie  

and yea, i'll never forget that scene......seein a brown 63 broke at the chevron (back then) and stoppin to help a potential piece of ass.


she gives me a headache to this day :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 06:32 PM~14496182
> *days long gone homie
> 
> and yea, i'll never forget that scene......seein a brown 63 broke at the chevron (back then) and stoppin to help a potential piece of ass.
> ...


first date at coney island so she can watch you swollow hot dogs?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2009, 06:38 PM~14496238
> *first date at coney island so she can watch you swollow hot dogs?
> *



stupit :uh: 

it was the chili dog at 59 diner


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 06:44 PM~14496311
> *stupit :uh:
> 
> it was the chili dog at 59 diner
> *


bawlin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 16 2009, 04:14 PM~14495999
> *seems like people are scared to cruies their lows these days :uh:
> *


:0 :0.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 15 2009, 07:57 PM~14487537
> *Hoppers must have AC!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0  HOW ABOUT CHROME SUSPENSION :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 16 2009, 04:14 PM~14495999
> *seems like people are scared to cruies their lows these days :uh:
> *


THRES STILL cruising spots, just wrong types of cars :angry:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 16 2009, 06:49 PM~14496373
> *THRES STILL cruising spots, just wrong types of cars :angry:
> *


thats what i mean, nobody is cruising lows anymore. i guess when my car is done im gonna be the only one on the streets :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 06:44 PM~14496311
> *stupit :uh:
> 
> it was the chili dog at 59 diner
> *


pics? :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 16 2009, 07:03 PM~14496461
> *pics?  :ugh:
> *



that was before the days of digital cameras, even cell phones were a rarity youngsta  



and the chili dog at 59 diner consists of a 3/4lb dog on a toasted bun, served sliced open with chili and shredded cheddar cheese and mustard.

order it with the chili cheese fries.....the heart attack platter :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 07:06 PM~14496478
> *that was before the days of digital cameras, even cell phones were a rarity youngsta
> and the chili dog at 59 diner consists of a 3/4lb dog on a toasted bun, served sliced open with chili and shredded cheddar cheese and mustard.
> 
> ...



i thought you would have carried one of these around with you


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 07:06 PM~14496478
> *that was before the days of digital cameras, even cell phones were a rarity youngsta
> and the chili dog at 59 diner consists of a 3/4lb dog on a toasted bun, served sliced open with chili and shredded cheddar cheese and mustard.
> 
> ...


like it matters cant even text someone back :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

puttin in werk..!
pillars are done.. bitches are stronger that the og ones..lil body filler and im good to go.. at least you will never be able to tell




















did a lil wetsandin
























lil sumthin sumthin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 04:32 PM~14496182
> *days long gone homie
> 
> and yea, i'll never forget that scene......seein a brown 63 broke at the chevron (back then) and stoppin to help a potential piece of ass.
> ...


shit id marry a chic in a 63 too :biggrin: 







:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

noe....


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2009, 06:38 PM~14497223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne.....lac gotta be out da chippin zone.........single......couple battries.....hmmm......


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2009, 08:33 PM~14497170
> *shit id marry a chic in a 63 too  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


nice avatar :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 16 2009, 06:46 PM~14497322
> *nice avatar  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jul 16 2009, 04:32 PM~14496182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got tickets for boththem days.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2009, 08:33 PM~14497170
> *shit id marry a chic in a 63 too  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *



she gotta friend i can hook you up with :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 16 2009, 09:03 PM~14497496
> *got tickets for boththem days.
> *





and thats your problem, too busy goin to barbeques and ball games when you should be workin on that cadillac :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 09:34 PM~14497780
> *she gotta friend i can hook you up with :uh:
> *


she'd have to pass lone's credit check


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 09:35 PM~14497800
> *and thats your problem, too busy goin to barbeques and ball games when you should be workin on that cadillac :uh:
> *


yup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 07:34 PM~14497780
> *she gotta friend i can hook you up with :uh:
> *


uh we already been down that road...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2009, 09:44 PM~14497895
> *uh we already been down that road...
> *



'rly?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea she broke my heart


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2009, 09:46 PM~14497928
> *yea she broke my heart
> *


pussy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 16 2009, 08:08 PM~14496963
> *
> lil sumthin sumthin
> 
> ...


motorcycle fender? looks good.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 16 2009, 05:51 PM~14496825
> *like it matters cant even text someone back :0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14498028
> *
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 16 2009, 07:51 PM~14496825
> *like it matters cant even text someone back :0
> *



o'rly?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2009, 08:57 PM~14498034
> *
> *


sup pimpin?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 16 2009, 06:48 PM~14496358
> *:0  :0    HOW ABOUT CHROME SUSPENSION :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 16 2009, 10:11 PM~14498194
> *sup pimpin?
> *


same o' same o'


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2009, 09:15 PM~14498227
> *same o' same o'
> *


dats coool


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda slow. someone talk shit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2009, 09:09 PM~14498871
> *kinda slow.  someone talk shit
> *


So...when u droppin da wackback of at da paint shop???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe tony will post some more pics of his cars..and i'll have some buckets to talk about.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2009, 11:13 PM~14498914
> *So...when u droppin da wackback of at da paint shop???
> *


don't know. :angry:


know any GOOD painters?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14498033
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2009, 09:15 PM~14498924
> *don't know.    :angry:
> know any GOOD painters?
> *


dont bring it to me.. they might make you change your mind and make you pick it back up..

jus sayin.. knowutsayin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2009, 11:14 PM~14498916
> *maybe tony will post some more pics of his cars..and i'll have some buckets to talk about.
> *











bucketexpress.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 17 2009, 12:03 AM~14499404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how many more payments you owe before its all yours?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2009, 12:00 AM~14499367
> *dont bring it to me.. they might make you change your mind and make you pick it back up..
> 
> jus sayin.. knowutsayin
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 12:13 AM~14499507
> *how many more CASH</span> HOMIE, U WANNA BUY IT I HAVE TITLE IN HAND!!!!  WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT.... :0*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 12:13 AM~14499507
> *how many more payments you owe before its all yours?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: UR A FKN JOKE!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 17 2009, 12:27 AM~14499655
> *CASH</span> HOMIE, U WANNA BUY IT I HAVE TITLE IN HAND!!!!   WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT.... :0
> *


well my rides aint all fly as yours..but got clear titles in hand.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FINALLY.....FRIDAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2009, 06:27 AM~14501132
> *FINALLY.....FRIDAY!! :biggrin:
> *


slacker


ok i'm going back to bed. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 17 2009, 05:27 AM~14501132
> *FINALLY.....FRIDAY!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 16 2009, 05:21 PM~14496072
> *I WISH THERE WAS A SPOT LIKE 75TH ...BUMPER TO BUMPER..NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS..I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT SCENE
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 16 2009, 09:15 PM~14498924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :0 



















Take it to walters ....guy who painted shanes n fredos car........

Marcustoms does paint.........it'll only take em a year n a half tho....:0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 07:28 AM~14501237
> *:uh: :0
> Take it to walters ....guy who painted shanes n fredos car........
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 05:35 AM~14501143
> *slacker
> ok i'm going back to bed.  :biggrin:
> *


ole lazy ass!! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dead.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 16 2009, 01:27 PM~14493160
> *where the the cruz spots this weekend
> *





> New cruise, chill spot on Saturday evenings 4pm til ?
> Deer Park/Pasadena area
> 
> Corner of Spencer & Center st. @ the Burger King parking lot. Spoke with the general manager of the store and she said everyone welcome to bring their rides and hang out at the restaurant parking lot.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 17 2009, 07:20 AM~14501220
> *x2
> *


ya'll boys don't know about Memorial park bumper to bumper cruising. Us viejitos do. :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 16 2009, 04:21 PM~14496072
> *I WISH THERE WAS A SPOT LIKE 75TH ...BUMPER TO BUMPER..NOTHING BUT LOWRIDERS..I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT SCENE
> *


so why doesnt anybody pick a new spot? i mean shit it aint that hard to find somewhere to cruise i see all these damn riceburner hondas everywhere? but hey i dont know i just got to houston


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 17 2009, 01:22 PM~14503628
> *so why doesnt anybody pick a new spot? i mean shit it aint that hard to find somewhere to cruise i see all these damn riceburner hondas everywhere? but hey i dont know i just got to houston
> *


that explains why you don't know. just to catch you up, everytime theres a good spot. laws usually bust it up. either that.. or switchs4life big rim homies start showing up.. and kills it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 17 2009, 07:28 AM~14501237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com *D.J. Short Dog in the mix with D.J. Latin on the mic ( hno: ) since Mystery needs a break. Tune in for all of those old school Hip Hop hits, Funk, etc.....

Starts around 7:30pm central time tonight, log in and enjoy the old school Hip Hop, Funk, Rock, etc.....

Toll Free 1-866-415-5035

Local 713-589-4323*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 17 2009, 06:28 AM~14501237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im very happy with my car

Walter did a great job.  

I have a couple people from other clubs asking about him as well.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 12:00 PM~14504030
> *that explains why you don't know.      just to catch you up,  everytime theres a good spot.  laws usually bust it up.    either that.. or switchs4life big rim homies start showing up.. and kills it.
> *


 :guns: DAMN THEM


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 02:00 PM~14504030
> *that explains why you don't know.      just to catch you up,  everytime theres a good spot.  laws usually bust it up.    either that.. or switchs4life big rim homies start showing up.. and kills it.
> *


what about TC on wilcrest and westheimer :dunno: i still see people there almost every sat night


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 17 2009, 03:33 PM~14505008
> *what about TC on wilcrest and westheimer :dunno: i still see people there almost every sat night
> *


too far


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2009, 10:44 AM~14503294
> *ya'll boys don't know about Memorial park bumper to bumper cruising.  Us viejitos do.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 03:44 PM~14505098
> *too far
> *


:no: westheimer should be the new cruising spot. nice smooth road so you can drive layed out


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

man i seen videos on youtube of hops n parking lot pimping that came out of The H shit let's make H-Town like Cali man we got some nice as rides hoppers are coming out more fuck all the hating lets show this fuckers H-town is home off the low-lows


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh: oh jezzzuss........:uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 04:01 PM~14505276
> *:ugh: oh jezzzuss........:uh:
> *


:roflmao:

as much as i would like for there to be a nice cruise spot just for lows, it aint gonna happen. most of the riders in houston are either old or lazy. they got that "been there, done that" attitude. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

been there, done that :uh: 

and im lazy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 17 2009, 04:04 PM~14505307
> *:roflmao:
> 
> as much as i would like for there to be a nice cruise spot just for lows, it aint gonna happen. most of the riders in houston are either old or lazy. they got that "been there, done that" attitude.  :uh:
> *


try both


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 17 2009, 02:04 PM~14505307
> *:roflmao:
> 
> as much as i would like for there to be a nice cruise spot just for lows, it aint gonna happen. most of the riders in houston are either old or lazy. they got that "been there, done that" attitude.  :uh:
> *


Yea....there's a lot nice and drivable cars out there to cruise...but just won't last.....there's been cruise spots here n there but they don't last and its not due to cops or big wheel cars...its da riders them selfs that just quit going...so I don't see y people bitch bout it........




But I can already see it.........I don't gota car and I'm young so I don't know wtf I'm talkmbout.....:|


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 03:18 PM~14505435
> *Yea....there's a lot nice and drivable cars out there to cruise...but just won't last.....there's been cruise spots here n there but they don't last and its not due to cops or big wheel cars...its da riders them selfs that just quit going...so I don't see y people bitch bout it........
> But I can already see it.........I don't gota car and I'm young so I don't know wtf I'm talkmbout.....:|*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 17 2009, 02:21 PM~14505460
> *
> *


Hattin.......***** did u see bout da shit we talked bout???? Slackin...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 02:18 PM~14505435
> *its da riders them selfs that just quit going...so I don't see y people bitch bout it........
> *



Don't you owe Sixty8imp some tacos still? from that cruising spot?



ps. Oh yeah and I'm old, don't have a lowrider to cruise and doubt I will ever be considered a low rider in Houston.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 03:27 PM~14505519
> *Hattin.......***** did u see bout da shit we talked bout???? Slackin...
> *


you never remind me  ...you know im getting old and kinda lazy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce+Jul 17 2009, 02:28 PM~14505523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: ......see....dats dat bullshit.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 17 2009, 04:28 PM~14505523
> *Don't you owe Sixty8imp some tacos still? from that cruising spot?
> ps. Oh yeah and I'm old, don't have a lowrider to cruise and doubt I will ever be considered a low rider in Houston.
> *


yeah he does. i done told that man cops were hot there already.. and no point in going. and i got hassled by the cops.. just as i saw him burning out all skurred.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 03:32 PM~14505567
> *
> :uh: ......see....dats dat bullshit.....
> *



i got the 1/2 fitting at the house already :cheesy:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

i cruz from Conroe to H-Town we got a chill spot n a cruz spot in Conroe but it suck its only me ,my bro, n my boy J with low-lows theirs noting but trucks with air ride up here it sucks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 17 2009, 04:39 PM~14505621
> *i got the 1/2 fitting at the house already :cheesy:
> *


shoulda called me, got like 9871928374912374987 1/2" fittings.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 17 2009, 02:35 PM~14505598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne....my migga.......gon be at als house Sunday prolly so ill c when I get it from u....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 02:44 PM~14505663
> *shoulda called me, got like 9871928374912374987  1/2" fittings.
> *


Ill taje u them tacos I owe u and some wings for them fittins....:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 04:46 PM~14505686
> *Ill taje u them tacos I owe u and some wings for them fittins....:cheesy:
> *


we can work something out!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 03:49 PM~14505703
> *we can work something out!
> *


 :ugh: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 17 2009, 04:51 PM~14505721
> *:ugh:  hno:
> *


oh, my bad, i aint mean to knock your hustle. go ahead. do your thing.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 02:49 PM~14505703
> *we can work something out!
> *


Smartest thing I've heard u say....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 04:56 PM~14505771
> *Smartest thing I've heard u say....
> *


sorry, they ain't tuba fittings. my bad.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

off to get tires..then grub wings..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 12:02 PM~14504063
> *walters huh?  hmmm
> :biggrin:
> *


walter can have yo shit with bout 9 coats of GLOWSE on that hoe for about 3g...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 17 2009, 01:53 PM~14505193
> *:no: westheimer should be the new cruising spot. nice smooth road so you can drive layed out
> *


i use to wonder why ppl cruised richmond instead of westheimer. i guess because of the clubs back then..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2009, 03:29 PM~14506087
> *i use to wonder why ppl cruised richmond instead of westheimer. i guess because of the clubs back then..
> *


Bitch u act like ur honda had 4wheel drum brakes and was lifted???? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 03:37 PM~14506166
> *Bitch u act like ur honda had 4wheel drum brakes and was lifted???? :uh:
> *


bitch u act like your lac has 4 wheels period


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2009, 05:43 PM~14506225
> *bitch u act like your lac has 4 wheels period
> *



damn


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 16 2009, 07:35 PM~14497800
> *and thats your problem, too busy goin to barbeques and ball games when you should be workin on that cadillac :uh:
> *


you the last ***** that gots to worry about what I do with my time and money because family comes first not the car. ***** cant even pay a bills and he try to tell what to do.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 17 2009, 05:45 PM~14506250
> *you the last ***** that gots to worry about what I do with my time and money because family comes first not the car. ***** cant even pay a bills and he try to tell what to do.
> *



sore spot?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

p.s., family aint got nuthin to do with barbeques and ball games


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 17 2009, 03:43 PM~14506225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE....CHOPPIN BLOCK TIME....























I HOPE I LEFT ONE THEM BOLTS LOOSE ON YO DRIVESHAFT AND DAT BITCH FLY DA FUCK OFF.......:uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2009, 05:29 PM~14506087
> *i use to wonder why ppl cruised richmond instead of westheimer. i guess because of the clubs back then..
> *


there are still clubs there, if you want to go to bar rio :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 03:52 PM~14506320
> *MAYNE....CHOPPIN BLOCK TIME....
> I HOPE I LEFT ONE THEM BOLTS LOOSE ON YO DRIVESHAFT AND DAT BITCH FLY DA FUCK OFF.......:uh:
> *


good so i can sue the shit out of the owner of that shop.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 17 2009, 03:53 PM~14505193
> *:no: westheimer should be the new cruising spot. nice smooth road so you can drive layed out
> *


I wouldnt mind that being a actually cruising spot and not a chill spot.gets kinda boring just standing there.and all these new spots people keep bringing up are the same thing.just standing there and no cruising.we need to be driving and cruising our cars not just parking them at a restaurant.my 2 cents.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jul 17 2009, 06:00 PM~14506397
> *I wouldnt mind that being a actually cruising spot and not a chill spot.gets kinda boring just standing there.and all these new spots people keep bringing up are the same thing.just standing there and no cruising.we need to be driving and cruising our cars not just parking them at a restaurant.my 2 cents.
> *


couldnt agree more. chill for 20-30 min while we wait for more people to show up, then hit the streets!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:







paco in da house!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no cheap material here..









or guns..


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2009, 06:16 PM~14506514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been using that clear with great results. And thats the same gun I use :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 17 2009, 04:47 PM~14506706
> *Ive been using that clear with great results. And thats the same gun I use :biggrin:
> *


umm hmmm.. im not using nothing else..

but watch out for the hardners.. ppg had a bad batch.. you gotta check the numbers under the can.. they doin a recalli gotta list of the numbers that are no good..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2009, 03:56 PM~14506359
> *good so i can sue the shit out of the owner of that shop.
> *


No ticket on da car remember....so ur car never happened  plus u know dat man got better lawyers than o.j.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 06:51 PM~14506733
> *No ticket on da car remember....so ur car never happened  plus u know dat man got better lawyers than o.j.
> *


thats some crooked ass shit :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 17 2009, 03:46 PM~14506258
> *sore spot?
> *


NAH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 12:00 PM~14504030
> *that explains why you don't know.      just to catch you up,  everytime theres a good spot.  laws usually bust it up.    either that.. or switchs4life big rim homies start showing up.. and kills it.
> *


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 17 2009, 04:55 PM~14506776
> *thats some crooked ass shit  :uh:
> *


No crookedness bout it.....if I woulda made a ticket for dat car dat ***** woulda had a 2000$ bill........my shop ain't cheap.... 106 dollar n hour labor rate


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 07:01 PM~14506825
> *No crookedness bout it.....if I woulda made a ticket for dat car dat ***** woulda had a 2000$ bill........my shop ain't cheap.... 106 dollar n hour labor rate
> *


what shop is this?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 17 2009, 05:08 PM~14506884
> *what shop is this?
> *


Drivers auto repair on jones rd.......so now u know to stay away from there....:cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 07:14 PM~14506926
> *Drivers auto repair on jones rd.......so now u know to stay away from there....:cheesy:
> *


thats exactly what i was thinking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 17 2009, 06:56 PM~14506784
> *NAH
> *


Will hit you up as soon as I get back


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2009, 02:07 PM~14504121
> *http://www.tejanohitsradio.com D.J. Short Dog in the mix with D.J. Latin on the mic ( hno: ) since Mystery needs a break.  Tune in for all of those old school Hip Hop hits, Funk, etc.....
> 
> Starts around 7:30pm central time tonight, log in and enjoy the old school Hip Hop, Funk, Rock, etc.....
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14506968


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 17 2009, 05:01 PM~14506825
> *No crookedness bout it.....if I woulda made a ticket for dat car dat ***** woulda had a 2000$ bill........my shop ain't cheap.... 106 dollar n hour labor rate
> *


106 bux and hour and he has some highschool kids working there


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 17 2009, 05:37 PM~14506166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pockets the profits!!


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jul 17 2009, 08:00 PM~14508027
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com D.J. Short Dog dropping them old school rap hits! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 04:11 PM~14505366
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  THATS WHAT WE DO!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2009, 06:13 PM~14506495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 65 impala :thumbsup: 
whose is it?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 17 2009, 04:11 PM~14505366
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats slim on 1:40?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 18 2009, 01:20 AM~14509768
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  65 impala  :thumbsup:
> whose is it?
> *


WILLIES, ONE OF OUR FAMILY MEMBERS.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2009, 03:41 AM~14509931
> *WILLIES, ONE OF OUR FAMILY MEMBERS.
> *


that the one that was for sale on spencer?


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jul 17 2009, 05:00 PM~14506397
> *I wouldnt mind that being a actually cruising spot and not a chill spot.gets kinda boring just standing there.and all these new spots people keep bringing up are the same thing.just standing there and no cruising.we need to be driving and cruising our cars not just parking them at a restaurant.my 2 cents.
> *


every sunday we cruise on airline and little york, the cops even let us chill at the wings and more on 45N and tidwell, but as soon as dumbasses want to show off and drunk broads hanging out the windows they kick us out, then we all roll to STUDIO 45 after that FOOD TOWN on airline and little york and if we get kicked out of there we roll to 59 flea market,

this past sunday i saw about 6 lowriders out , every sunday i see a red monte carlo ls cruising, it usually starts to get good after 9


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 18 2009, 04:39 AM~14510044
> *every sunday we cruise on airline and little york, the cops even let us chill at the wings and more on 45N and tidwell, but as soon as dumbasses want to show off and drunk broads hanging out the windows they kick us out, then we all roll to STUDIO 45 after that FOOD TOWN on airline and little york and if we get kicked out of there we roll to 59 flea market,
> 
> this past sunday i saw about 6 lowriders out , every sunday i see a red monte carlo ls  cruising, it usually starts to get good after 9
> *


i don't like the north side. :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 18 2009, 04:39 AM~14510044
> *every sunday we cruise on airline and little york, the cops even let us chill at the wings and more on 45N and tidwell, but as soon as dumbasses want to show off and drunk broads hanging out the windows they kick us out, then we all roll to STUDIO 45 after that FOOD TOWN on airline and little york and if we get kicked out of there we roll to 59 flea market,
> 
> this past sunday i saw about 6 lowriders out , every sunday i see a red monte carlo ls  cruising, it usually starts to get good after 9
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS+Jul 17 2009, 05:00 PM~14506397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think a big issue is distance we live in such a huge city that its a drag for some folks to have to drive half hour or so toget to go drive around some more. im down with cuis spot or chill spot.




mambos was cool for a while till some ignorance had to go fk it up. mcgreggor was alright mostly booring most of the time but few times it got good. I also enjoyed Irvington cus for a while there folks would cruise and get packed for a short distance...that was dope and there was folks on the sidelines. These are all recent that i hve been to in the last few years and IMO the closes its gotten to cruis spots in HTX on top of all the picknicks and shows.



So im thinking something somewhat central maybe not everyweekend on rotation maybe...and i think most riders would agree sat or sunday night would be best not during the hot ass summer days. sunday night should be good sat also.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jul 18 2009, 03:41 AM~14509931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o'rly


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 18 2009, 02:48 AM~14509846
> *thats slim on 1:40?
> *


yep das me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

getting together in a parkling lot to stand around is boring.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 09:08 AM~14510625
> *getting together in a parkling lot to stand around is boring.
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 18 2009, 08:11 AM~14510636
> *:uh:
> *


daily driver :uh: 

i wish i had a low to drive daily


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

heres some videos from sundays on the northside

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuF4uFOUDnQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVCba87l_Rc&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eFZhrFkWLo


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 18 2009, 10:06 AM~14510803
> *heres some videos from sundays on the northside
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuF4uFOUDnQ
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 18 2009, 10:06 AM~14510803
> *heres some videos from sundays on the northside
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuF4uFOUDnQ
> ...


the old ones?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2009, 01:41 AM~14509931
> *WILLIES, ONE OF OUR FAMILY MEMBERS.
> *


Wat happened to da blue cutty dat was in lk...blue wit chrome undies....???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 02:46 AM~14509943
> *that the one that was for sale on spencer?
> *


NOPE, THAT ONE USED TO BELONG TO ME LIKE 12 YEARS AGO, HE BOUGHT IT FROM THE DUDE I SOLD IT TO.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 08:17 AM~14510656
> *daily driver  :uh:
> 
> i wish i had a low to drive daily
> *


:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 18 2009, 10:35 AM~14510942
> *Wat happened to da blue cutty dat was in lk...blue wit chrome undies....???
> *


LONG GONE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 18 2009, 09:06 AM~14510803
> *heres some videos from sundays on the northside
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuF4uFOUDnQ
> ...


ill stay home :barf: :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 10:13 AM~14511134
> *"STILL CHIPPIN"  5k obo in houston tx+
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 18 2009, 11:06 AM~14510803
> *heres some videos from sundays on the northside
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuF4uFOUDnQ
> ...


:| not even slab riders do what they be doing on airline


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 11:16 AM~14511146
> *
> *


no rifa after all?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

TOO LAZY MUCHO HEADACHE . :biggrin: MIGHT JUST KEEP IT AND FUCK IT UP


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 11:22 AM~14511176
> *TOO LAZY MUCHO HEADACHE .  :biggrin: MIGHT JUST KEEP IT AND FUCK IT UP
> *


bet you wont


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 18 2009, 10:08 AM~14510625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doos open mayne


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 18 2009, 11:06 AM~14510803
> *heres some videos from sundays on the northside
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuF4uFOUDnQ
> ...


They only thing that would hve made those videos worth watching would have been someone running up on the clowns with their doors open and yanking one of them out of the car.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 18 2009, 01:41 PM~14512217
> *They only thing that would hve made those videos worth watching would have been someone running up on the clowns with their doors open and yanking one of them out of the car.
> *


SEE....NOW Y U GOTA GET ALL VIOLENT N SHIT???????? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 05:42 PM~14512883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 04:42 PM~14512883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 03:42 PM~14512883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bout time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 05:52 PM~14512930
> *bout time
> *


2 years old and fresh out the wrapper


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 18 2009, 09:06 AM~14510803
> *heres some videos from sundays on the northside
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuF4uFOUDnQ
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH HELL NO, tought we were doing bad ova here :uh: , them fools are clowns


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 18 2009, 04:42 PM~14513214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH HELL NO, tought we were doing bad ova here :uh: , them fools are clowns
> *


doe's open mang


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 05:42 PM~14512883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 07:11 PM~14513389
> *doe's open mang
> *


repost :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 05:11 PM~14513389
> *doe's open mang
> *


them fools dnt know whatt to do with them doors anymore


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 03:42 PM~14512883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: hno: hno: too much wrench time on those wheels


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mayne!! crazy wind and rain up in here, getting IKE flashbacks :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 18 2009, 07:21 PM~14513438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post ike was the shit. bbq'n and chillin everyday. no work. and still getting paid. fk electricity!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk'n pouring down here now. dish is out. :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 05:25 PM~14513460
> *i wouldnt know. i  stayed dry  watching someone put em on.
> *


got a remote start alarm for d navibucket :biggrin: a little water ain gona hurt none


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

southside customs
loving that axle great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 07:30 PM~14513482
> *got a remote start alarm for d  navibucket  :biggrin:  a little water ain gona hurt none
> *


bawla talk


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 05:33 PM~14513494
> *bawla talk
> *


 :uh: :ugh: you the one unemployed with the expensive ass wheels all i got is buckets on chinas  and beat up 24s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 07:37 PM~14513510
> *:uh:  :ugh: you the one unemployed with the expensive ass wheels all i got is buckets on chinas   and beat up 24s
> *


but i had to trade 1 baby momma and 1 hood rat to be named later.. for them wheels.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 05:38 PM~14513516
> *but i had to trade 1 baby momma and 1 hood rat to be named later..  for them wheels.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 the one you was feeling on at the bar ? :dunno: :dunno: :h5:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 07:40 PM~14513526
> *:0  :0  :0 the one you was feeling on at the bar  ? :dunno:  :dunno:  :h5:
> *


don't know what you talking about. :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 05:43 PM~14513538
> *don't know what you talking about.  :dunno:
> *


the one torta at your b day party looked like she was hungry all the time :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 07:46 PM~14513547
> *the one torta at your b day party looked like she was hungry all the time  :cheesy:
> *


wasn't me. :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 05:46 PM~14513549
> *wasn't me.    :angel:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 07:53 PM~14513580
> *:uh:
> *


pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 05:46 PM~14513547
> *the one torta at your b day party looked like she was hungry all the time  :cheesy:
> *


after you left he was all hugged up on her


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 08:01 PM~14513620
> *after you left he was all hugged up on her
> *


BS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fredo will verify


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 08:04 PM~14513633
> *fredo will verify
> *


then ya'll both some lying ass ******.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2009, 06:06 PM~14513645
> *then ya'll both some lying ass ******.
> *


Devious Sixty8 
post Today, 06:06 PM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #193714 Go to the top of the page

I'm prolly lying
*****
Posts: 23,520
Joined: Apr 2006
From: da hood *****!
Car Club: Rusty Buckets on Chinaz c.c.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 06:01 PM~14513620
> *after you left he was all hugged up on her
> *


 :0 :0 he probably started singing love songs too huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 06:29 PM~14513780
> *:0  :0 he probably started singing love songs too huh?
> *


some george michael shit , as usual. i think it was "last christmas i gave u my heart"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 06:31 PM~14513796
> *some george michael shit , as usual. i think it was "last christmas i gave u my heart"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that fool got all sentimental and shit :twak: :twak: but he is one cold killer gangsta hno: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 08:31 PM~14513796
> *some george michael shit , as usual. i think it was "last christmas i gave u my heart"
> *





> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 08:34 PM~14513816
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that fool got all sentimental and shit  :twak:  :twak: but he is one cold killer gangsta  hno:  :buttkick:
> *




hattin'


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 06:31 PM~14513796
> *some george michael shit , as usual. i think it was "last christmas i gave u my heart"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 07:34 PM~14513816
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that fool got all sentimental and shit  :twak:  :twak: but he is one cold killer gangsta  hno:  :buttkick:
> *


you didnt hear "Superman"

boy goes offf


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 18 2009, 07:27 PM~14514148
> *you didnt hear "Superman"
> 
> boy goes offf
> *


THAT FOOL ALMOST MADE ME PISS ON MY SELF THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY DIDNT KNOW HE HAD THAT MUCH TALENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *texmex*, KRAZYTOYZ


sup fuker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 18 2009, 01:48 AM~14509659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2009, 11:04 PM~14514755
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2009, 12:38 AM~14515536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 18 2009, 09:27 PM~14514148
> *you didnt hear "Superman"
> 
> boy goes offf
> *


  oh, but by the way imma grown ass man.. not a boy!  


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 18 2009, 09:56 PM~14514332
> *THAT FOOL ALMOST MADE ME PISS ON MY SELF THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY DIDNT KNOW HE HAD THAT MUCH TALENT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

anybody ridin today?? or tonight..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 19 2009, 09:56 AM~14516874
> *anybody ridin today?? or tonight..
> *











































































dezzz nuttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw niggaaaaaa....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2009, 02:13 PM~14518242
> *naw niggaaaaaa....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: chipperr :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

big mojo brawd at gas station, had 3 kids with her. 1 in a stroller. and she got nerve to wear a hot pink t-shirt that said "single and sexy" :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 04:44 PM~14519062
> *big mojo brawd at gas station, had 3 kids with her. 1 in a stroller.  and she got nerve to wear a hot pink t-shirt that said "single and sexy"  :ugh:
> *


PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEN :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2009, 06:49 PM~14519094
> *PICS OR DIDNT HAPPEN  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


thought of that, but i was afraid she'd want to holla at me. hno:


----------



## 2DCADDY (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 04:52 PM~14519117
> *thought of that, but i was afraid she'd want to holla at me.    hno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: YOU SCARED OF PUSSY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2009, 07:13 PM~14519264
> *:uh:  :uh:  YOU SCARED OF PUSSY
> *


that one i was.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 05:16 PM~14519284
> *that one i was.
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 19 2009, 06:16 PM~14519284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 19 2009, 06:02 PM~14519636
> *:uh: lil boy
> *


he probably tought that he was going to lose money by chasing her :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUZ UP LOW LOW'Z


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2009, 01:38 AM~14515536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: spam....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just got back from the northside cruising spots, well at least they do have a few lolows cruising, the rest is a lambo fest, BUT!!, cops keep running everyone away from parkinglots :angry: ,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 19 2009, 08:16 PM~14520917
> *just got back from the northside cruising spots, well at least they do have a few lolows cruising, the rest is a lambo fest, BUT!!, cops keep running everyone away from parkinglots :angry: ,
> *


i dont think lambo's even have "lambo doors" i think they have gullwing doors, i could be wrong though........either way its stupid


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street is theres a new 60 in town. but i aint sayin' names cause i ain't no snitch.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 10:21 PM~14520966
> *i dont think lambo's even have "lambo doors" i think they have gullwing doors, i could be wrong though........either way its stupid
> *


gullwing was old skoo benz's.. lambo diablos had those type doors opening up and forward.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 08:25 PM~14520995
> *gullwing was old skoo benz's..    lambo diablos had those type doors opening up and forward.
> *


Ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 08:25 PM~14520995
> *gullwing was old skoo benz's..    lambo diablos had those type doors opening up and forward.
> *


Mayne...tell em pork chops tell em.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2009, 08:50 PM~14521244
> *Mayne...tell em pork chops tell em.
> *


bitch i wouldnt give a fuck if the doors opened up , down, backwards or if it didnt have doors. shit is ugly


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 11:00 PM~14521356
> *bitch i wouldnt give a fuck if the doors opened up , down, backwards or if it didnt have doors. shit is ugly
> *


seen a car earlier today with no doors.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 10:28 PM~14521031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 09:01 PM~14521366
> *seen a car earlier today with no doors.
> *


when u gonna bring the 68 to mo city for poker night


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 11:02 PM~14521390
> *when u gonna bring the 68 to mo city for poker night
> *


fk that, you live too far


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2009, 09:01 PM~14521371
> *
> *


Wats in ur avi??? Bigger pic please.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 09:03 PM~14521399
> *fk that, you live too far
> *


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: bucket might not make it pass the bridge huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 09:02 PM~14521390
> *when u gonna bring the 68 to mo city for poker night
> *


53inches....:0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 19 2009, 09:21 PM~14520968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2009, 11:05 PM~14521425
> *:uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: bucket might not make it pass the bridge huh?
> *


"oh wait, yeah i see.. you do stay in the hood"





> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 19 2009, 11:15 PM~14521549
> *lies
> 
> *


what a bucket


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2009, 09:14 PM~14521530
> *53inches....:0 :0 :0
> *


single pump no piston 8 batter, stock rear end no weight 53 inch on the bumper. thats what the og told me...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2009, 11:05 PM~14521423
> *Wats in ur avi??? Bigger pic please.....
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 09:03 PM~14521399
> *fk that, you live too far
> *


u want to trailer it? :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 09:18 PM~14521573
> *"oh wait, yeah i see.. you do stay in the hood"
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: JUST ASK YOUR NEIGHBOOR IF SHE WANTS ANOTHER 8 KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2009, 11:19 PM~14521588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cleanest car you'll ever own


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2009, 11:22 PM~14521611
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  JUST ASK YOUR NEIGHBOOR IF SHE WANTS ANOTHER 8 KIDS  :biggrin:
> *


she only got 1. looks like she had 8 though.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 11:22 PM~14521612
> *cleanest car you'll ever own
> *


sadly but true


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 09:22 PM~14521617
> *she only got 1.    looks like she had 8 though.
> *


IM TALKEN BOUT THE ONE AT THE END OF THE STREET NOT YOUR NEXT DOOR TORTAS :twak: :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 11:19 PM~14521586
> *single pump no piston 8 batter, stock rear end no weight 53 inch on the bumper. thats what the og told me...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 19 2009, 09:24 PM~14521634
> *:cheesy:
> *


im lying. i sold the car.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 19 2009, 09:19 PM~14521586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2009, 11:24 PM~14521630
> *IM TALKEN BOUT THE ONE AT THE END OF THE STREET NOT YOUR NEXT DOOR TORTAS  :twak:  :twak:
> *


oh that one. she moved. :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2009, 09:25 PM~14521656
> *Og country boy don't lie........:0 :0 :0
> Oh.
> *


never seen a ratrod bigbody before today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2009, 09:24 PM~14521630
> *IM TALKEN BOUT THE ONE AT THE END OF THE STREET NOT YOUR NEXT DOOR TORTAS  :twak:  :twak:
> *


the one across the street is only about 15......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 11:26 PM~14521677
> *never seen a ratrod bigbody before today
> *


 :0 pics


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 11:24 PM~14521646
> *im lying. i sold the car.
> *


i know da lone is got something up his sleeve!!! maybe a hopper.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 11:27 PM~14521680
> *the one across the street is only about 15......
> *


yeah, those ones look good.but more like 17 and 18.. when i told you about them you raced from mo city to my crib in about 15 minutes. nascar'd your ass over here.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 09:26 PM~14521677
> *never seen a ratrod bigbody before today
> *


:biggrin: sound lika beast hu  :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 19 2009, 11:28 PM~14521706
> *i know da lone is got something up his sleeve!!! maybe a hopper.... :biggrin:
> *


:| o'rly


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 19 2009, 09:26 PM~14521666
> *oh that one. she moved.  :tears:
> *


HATTING :angry: CAUSE SHE WANTED TO RIDE THE NAVIBUCKET :twak: :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 19 2009, 09:28 PM~14521706
> *i know da lone is got something up his sleeve!!! maybe a hopper.... :biggrin:
> *


Wit them hairy as arms he has.....dat ***** has a couple fur jacket, fur boots, and maybe some fur carpet for da 60 up his sleeves.....:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 19 2009, 09:29 PM~14521709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch sound like its running on 3 cylinders with a hole in the muffler


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 19 2009, 11:32 PM~14521728
> *HATTING  :angry: CAUSE SHE WANTED TO RIDE THE NAVIBUCKET :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2009, 09:36 PM~14521768
> *Wit them hairy as arms he has.....dat ***** has a couple fur jacket, fur boots, and maybe some fur carpet for da 60 up his sleeves.....:0
> *


i might have some cheeseburger to feed your lanky ass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2009, 09:38 PM~14521785
> *ok
> that bitch sound like its running on 3 cylinders with a hole in the muffler
> *


And dats wit stock mufflers....wait till I finish da exhaust wit new louder mufflers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i feel like eating some pie


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

no 13s but its done right


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 18 2009, 07:31 PM~14513796
> *some george michael shit , as usual. i think it was "last christmas i gave u my heart"
> *





> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 19 2009, 10:22 PM~14521612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

yal some fools!!!

on another note...fk mondays!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2009, 08:04 AM~14523449
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> yal some fools!!!
> ...


sucks for you!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2009, 11:24 PM~14522616
> *no 13s but its done right
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2009, 11:55 PM~14522474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


superpokes


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 09:17 AM~14524016
> *sucks for you!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2009, 11:37 AM~14525564
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 01:22 PM~14526065
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2009, 11:48 PM~14521901
> *i feel like eating some pie
> *


pepperoni


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

ho ever whants 2 cruse este coming weekend,sat or sun
lets have a cruse en Baytown,,,,,,, im coming down (or)up from aruba
i know i'll be driving my ol'ladys monte ,but still got switches.......so who
ever whants 2 ,lets cruse (WIZARD)..


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

It's been a week and I need to see some hopping or something! What's going down this weekend?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 20 2009, 09:20 AM~14524393
> *superpokes
> *


22 reg


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk swangas


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2009, 03:52 PM~14527893
> *:biggrin:
> *


back at ya


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2009, 02:38 PM~14526251
> *:ugh:
> *


found something you might want to ask your new man to buy you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wait found better one.. 










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh: lmao! :buttkick: Stfu danny!! :twak: Lol! He wouldn't get the joke anyways. That's only a LIL thing!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 20 2009, 05:29 PM~14528245
> *:uh: lmao! :buttkick: Stfu danny!! :twak:  Lol! He wouldn't get the joke anyways. That's only a LIL thing!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

big rim picnic..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I GOT ACCUMAX







FOR SALE!!! ANYONE NEED ANY HIT ME UP!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Jul 20 2009, 02:25 PM~14527561
> *It's been a week and I need to see some hopping or something! What's going down this weekend?
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 04:59 PM~14529349
> *big rim picnic..
> *


 :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP+Jul 20 2009, 06:32 PM~14529021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sneak dissin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 20 2009, 07:17 PM~14529638
> *:scrutinize:  :roflmao:
> *


you know your big rims homies gonna be there.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 05:27 PM~14529796
> *you know your big rims homies  gonna be there.
> *


most of my real homies have lowlows


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 20 2009, 07:30 PM~14529832
> *most of my real homies have lowlows
> *


most of my real homies are dead. cause they was down to ride even when shit got messy. real ass homies they was. :tears:


for the homies that ain't here no more..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 04:31 PM~14528264
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14530134
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2009, 06:10 PM~14530323
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:SATURDAY NIGHT NEGGA GOT ALL FRESH AND SHIT FOR NOTHING :tears: :tears:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 07:14 PM~14530376
> *:uh:  :uh:SATURDAY NIGHT  NEGGA GOT ALL FRESH AND SHIT FOR NOTHING  :tears:  :tears:
> *


U DID?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 20 2009, 06:17 PM~14530421
> *U DID?
> *


NAH IM STRAIGHT :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 07:26 PM~14529771
> *:uh:
> nobody wants those cheap ass solenoids.. they probably used and burnt out
> :0   sneak dissin'
> *


fk u fatty, they double da price for u!!!!! :uh: they are NEW BITCH!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:48 PM~14530761
> *fk u fatty, they double da price for u!!!!! :uh: they are NEW BITCH!!
> *


How much?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 07:39 PM~14529944
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


shits is old. look like fake osiris Abels. :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:48 PM~14530761
> *fk u fatty, they double da price for u!!!!! :uh: they are NEW BITCH!!
> *


naw i'm good, i'm working with these.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Jul 20 2009, 03:13 PM~14527420
> * ho ever whants 2 cruse  este coming weekend,sat or sun
> lets have  a cruse en Baytown,,,,,,, im coming down (or)up  from aruba
> i know i'll be driving my ol'ladys monte ,but still got switches.......so who
> ...


..... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 20 2009, 09:07 PM~14531041
> *shits is old.  look like fake osiris Abels.  :|
> *


probably are. dunno why you hattin' though. you one that wore that fake jumbo sized geneva watch with fake bling on it. look like someone put a cell phone bling kit on that bitch.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 09:12 PM~14531118
> *naw i'm good, i'm working with these.
> 
> 
> ...


u balling!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 09:18 PM~14531199
> *u balling!!!! :biggrin:
> *


naw.. you one with 5 buckets. :ugh:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> PROBLEM ??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jul 20 2009, 09:28 PM~14531265
> *PROBLEM ??
> *


distance. count me out. gas prices too high for me to roll out there.


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 08:31 PM~14531301
> *distance.  count me out.  gas prices too high for me to roll out there.
> *


True you can always go to Tejano on the Green on the 9th downtown... well i guess unless u aint tejano ??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jul 20 2009, 09:32 PM~14531315
> *True you can always go to Tejano on the Green on the 9th downtown... well i guess unless u aint tejano ??
> *


naw, i was born here. that whole Mojos on the Green thing aint for me.


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 08:32 PM~14531327
> *naw, i was born here.    that whole Mojos on the Green thing aint for me.
> *


Tejano (Spanish for "Texan"; archaic spelling Texano) is a term used to identify a Texan of Hispanic and/or Latin-American descent.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jul 20 2009, 09:34 PM~14531352
> *Tejano (Spanish for "Texan"; archaic spelling Texano) is a term used to identify a Texan of Hispanic and/or Latin-American descent.
> *


then just say texan. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 07:32 PM~14531327
> *naw, i was born here.    that whole Mojos on the Green thing aint for me.
> *


YOU STILL FULL OF FRIJOLES GUEY :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i for one was glad when that whole tejano music and dressing fad started dieing. whole town felt like a ******* rodeo cause of that shit.


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 05:59 PM~14529349
> *big rim picnic..
> *


 So go out for the hop and win... unless there is better :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

some mojos didn't get the message i guess.


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 08:37 PM~14531386
> *i for one was glad when that whole tejano music and dressing fad started dieing.  whole town felt like a ******* rodeo cause of that shit.
> *


and you think the whole Hollister, American eagle with ostrich belts tight pants is better ?


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh well coming or not your invited hope you decide to come out and make it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP+Jul 20 2009, 09:40 PM~14531425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no thanks anyway.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 20 2009, 07:07 PM~14531037
> *How much?
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jul 20 2009, 09:42 PM~14531453
> *Oh well coming or not your invited hope you decide to come out and make it.
> *


 BET QUE EL PINCHE DEVOUS WOULD LOOK LIKE EL RAULITO NAVAIRA DRESSED TEJANO!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: OH AND A HORSE WOULDNT BE ABLE TO HOLD WEIGHT..... :0 :biggrin: LET HIS BITCH ASS STAY HOME AND EAT HOT WINGS.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 20 2009, 09:44 PM~14531493
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 09:38 PM~14531407
> *some mojos didn't get the message i guess.
> 
> 
> ...


UR JUST GELOUS U CANT RIDE A HORSE FOOL!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 09:46 PM~14531522
> *UR JUST GELOUS U CANT RIDE A HORSE FOOL!!!!
> *


yeah, thats it. but at least i know how to spell. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jul 20 2009, 07:38 PM~14531397
> *So go out for the hop and win... unless there is better  :0
> *


my car aint on the road yet... 

win what.. theres no money involved..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 09:46 PM~14531529
> *yeah, thats it.  but at least i know how to spell.    :uh:
> *


VETE A LA VERGA PINCHE GORDO PUTO!!! I KNOW HOW TO SPELL!!!  MY OWN LANGUAGE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 09:48 PM~14531543
> *my car aint on the road yet...
> 
> win what.. theres no money involved..
> *


 :0 bawla talk


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whut you know about that..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 09:48 PM~14531554
> *VETE A LA VERGA PINCHE GORDO PUTO!!! I KNOW HOW TO SPELL!!!   MY OWN LANGUAGE
> *


ejole' struck a nerve. hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 09:49 PM~14531566
> *whut you know about that..
> 
> 
> ...


patterns look good. you need to step up your wheel game. theres new company making 72 spoke rims out of cali.. about half price of d's or z's. axle looks set little far back. or is it the angle?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 09:49 PM~14531566
> *whut you know about that..
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE MAGIC IS ABOUT TO TOUCH UR RIDE HOMIE!!!  LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 07:49 PM~14531566
> *whut you know about that..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: LOOKS LIKE YOU GOING RADICAL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh and think you might have over did it with the frame. that bright ass red dont do alot for them welds.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 07:49 PM~14531566
> *whut you know about that..
> 
> 
> ...


what did u know about relocated lowers???? :biggrin: my bad.. thats gonna be the next excuse if u beat someone in a hop....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 07:49 PM~14531566
> *whut you know about that..
> 
> 
> ...


Ur gona have a whole lotta fun drivin dat daily.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 07:52 PM~14531608
> *patterns look good.    you need to step up your wheel game.  theres new company making 72 spoke rims out of cali.. about half price of d's or z's.    axle looks set little far back.  or is it the angle?
> *


that axle is pushed back for a reason...

wheels will be the last thing on my list.. z's seem to be leaking.. shit my chinas been off my car for months and still holdin air... hmmmmmm


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2009, 09:54 PM~14531635
> *what did u know about relocated lowers????  :biggrin:  my bad.. thats gonna be the next excuse if u beat someone in a hop....
> *


IF THEY AINT STOCK, ITS RADICAL U KNOW THAT!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 09:54 PM~14531638
> *Ur gona have a whole lotta fun drivin dat daily.......
> *


X2.... DO DA DAMN THING HOMIE!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 07:54 PM~14531633
> *oh and think you might have over did it with the frame.  that bright ass red dont do alot for them welds.
> *


Mayne...tell em how u really feel porkchops.....lotta constructive critisicm there .......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 09:55 PM~14531651
> *that axle is pushed back for a reason...
> 
> wheels will be the last thing on my list.. z's seem to be leaking.. shit my chinas been off my car for months and still holdin air... hmmmmmm
> *


z's come with warranty. but sure go ahead and make excuses instead of upgrading. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 09:14 PM~14531148
> *probably are.  dunno why you hattin' though.  you one that wore that fake jumbo sized geneva watch with fake bling on it.  look like someone put a cell phone bling kit on that bitch.
> *


aint hatin on shit. and why you so obsessed with my watches? you fail everytime you bring it up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 20 2009, 07:54 PM~14531630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. only 8 batts.. 
no extra weight needed when ya got power..
1 in a-arm extension


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 07:57 PM~14531673
> *z's come with warranty.  but sure go ahead and make excuses instead of upgrading.    :biggrin:
> *


FOR PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY DRIVE THEIR CARS Zs ARE NOT A GOOD INVESTMENT AND YOU KNOW WHY GORDO :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 07:56 PM~14531659
> *IF THEY AINT STOCK, ITS RADICAL U KNOW THAT!!!
> *


naw thats called modified street :biggrin: if it lays and drives he is street....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jul 20 2009, 04:32 PM~14529021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EMPIRE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ARE HLC BROTHERS!!!
FUCK THE HATERZ!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 09:57 PM~14531672
> *Mayne...tell em how u really feel porkchops.....lotta constructive critisicm there .......
> *


just sayin' namsayin' i'd have went with black and red pinstripe on frame. but thats just me. even though i still hate the red/black combo. everybody and they momma doing that now. guess red/black is the new silver/black


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 07:57 PM~14531673
> *z's come with warranty.  but sure go ahead and make excuses instead of upgrading.    :biggrin:
> *


yea,but im not gunna be trying to send my rims back all the time...
rims will be the last thing like i said..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2009, 07:58 PM~14531692
> *naw thats called modified street  :biggrin: if it lays and drives he is street....
> *


exactly..
car lays out just as it did before..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 20 2009, 07:56 PM~14531659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 07:59 PM~14531702
> *just sayin' namsayin'     i'd have went with black and red pinstripe on frame.  but thats just me.  even though i still hate the red/black combo.    everybody and they momma doing that now.  guess red/black is the new silver/black
> *


bein lazy.. only reason why i havent did it..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 08:01 PM~14531724
> *exactly..
> car lays out just as it did before..
> *


i learned a few things being a spectator...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 07:58 PM~14531688
> *FOR PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY DRIVE THEIR CARS Zs  ARE NOT A GOOD INVESTMENT AND YOU KNOW WHY GORDO :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Wats wrong wit drivin on zeniths????????




Mine leaked...but it was the tire not the rims.........been holdin air since I had tires put on so????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 20 2009, 09:58 PM~14531688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 10:01 PM~14531733
> *:0  :0 AMEN TO THAT
> :uh:  :uh:  :h5:
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2009, 08:02 PM~14531741
> *i learned a few things being a spectator...
> *


me too..
now its time to serve some ******..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 20 2009, 10:02 PM~14531741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couple of ****** had bad batch of rims.. and since then thats the generic excuse for not dishing out $ for nice rims.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 10:03 PM~14531768
> *me too..
> now its time to serve some ******..
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 08:57 PM~14531673
> *z's come with warranty.  but sure go ahead and make excuses instead of upgrading.    :biggrin:
> *


BUT THIS ***** ACTUALLY DRIVES HIS SHIT AND HIS TIRES ARE ACTUALLY GONNA BE LEAVING THE GROUND.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 08:02 PM~14531742
> *Wats wrong wit drivin on zeniths????????
> Mine leaked...but it was the tire not the rims.........been holdin air since I had tires put on so????????
> *


HOW MANY MILES HAVE YOU PUT ON THEM AND LET ME CORRECT THAT PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY PLAY WITH THEIR CARS AND AINT SCARED TO BREAK THE BUCKETS AND HAVE TO TAKE WHEELS ON AND OFF. JUST SAYING TOO MUCH SHIT TO INSTALL THEM WHEELS . DONT GET ME WRONG THEY NICE BUT I LL LEAVE THAT TO THE PRETTY SHOW CARS NOT STREET BUCKETS LIKE MINE AND TRUST ME MONEY AINT A PROBLEM :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 20 2009, 08:03 PM~14531768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:02 PM~14531748
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!!
> *


QUE ONDA TONY JUST HERE WRITING DOWN MY LIST :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2009, 10:05 PM~14531791
> *BUT THIS ***** ACTUALLY DRIVES HIS SHIT AND HIS TIRES ARE ACTUALLY GONNA BE LEAVING THE GROUNG.
> *


 :0 sneak dissin' lemme put my hot wing down.. its on now.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 10:06 PM~14531814
> *QUE ONDA TONY JUST HERE WRITING DOWN MY LIST  :0  :0  :0
> *


  I HOPE IM NOT ON IT!!! RADICALS OR SINGLES? :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 10:07 PM~14531832
> *:0    sneak dissin'    lemme put my hot wing down.. its on now.
> *


IT ON NOW, GORDO IS MAD NOW!!! :0 U KNOW HE DONT PUT HOT WINGS DOWN FOR NOTHING.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 08:06 PM~14531802
> *HOW MANY MILES HAVE YOU PUT ON THEM AND LET ME CORRECT THAT PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY PLAY WITH THEIR CARS AND AINT SCARED TO BREAK THE BUCKETS AND HAVE TO TAKE WHEELS ON AND OFF. JUST SAYING TOO MUCH SHIT TO INSTALL THEM WHEELS . DONT GET ME WRONG THEY NICE BUT I LL LEAVE THAT TO THE PRETTY SHOW CARS NOT STREET BUCKETS LIKE MINE AND TRUST ME MONEY AINT A PROBLEM  :cheesy:
> *


BALLLIINN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO CHICO! DIRTYBAY IN DA HOUSE... :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:08 PM~14531833
> *  I HOPE IM NOT ON IT!!! RADICALS OR SINGLES? :cheesy:
> *


SINGLES STREET, SINGLE RADICAL WITH WEIGHT . CARS BUITL TO MANIACOS STANDARS . :0 :0 AND ILL HOP JUST FOR THE KIDS AND THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

hey wuz up tony what you doing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 10:06 PM~14531802
> *HOW MANY MILES HAVE YOU PUT ON THEM AND LET ME CORRECT THAT PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY PLAY WITH THEIR CARS AND AINT SCARED TO BREAK THE BUCKETS AND HAVE TO TAKE WHEELS ON AND OFF. JUST SAYING TOO MUCH SHIT TO INSTALL THEM WHEELS . DONT GET ME WRONG THEY NICE BUT I LL LEAVE THAT TO THE PRETTY SHOW CARS NOT STREET BUCKETS LIKE MINE AND TRUST ME MONEY AINT A PROBLEM  :cheesy:
> *


bawla talk with them navigator trucks mayne.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:09 PM~14531856
> *BALLLIINN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WASS UP BRO HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 09:07 PM~14531832
> *:0    sneak dissin'    lemme put my hot wing down.. its on now.
> *


NO SNEAK DISSIN, I'M JUST LETTIN YALL ****** KNOW.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 08:13 PM~14531915
> *bawla talk with them navigator trucks  mayne.
> *


YOU THE ONE WITH THE 3K WHEELS AND THE FANCY SET UP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 20 2009, 05:32 PM~14529862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


black and red is never dead i thought u knew


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jul 20 2009, 10:13 PM~14531912
> *hey wuz up tony what you doing
> *


AQUI MIRANDO ESTE DESMADRE HOMIE!! U KNOW HOW WE DO IT " HOUSTON" HOME OF ALL DA SHIT TALKIN!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jul 20 2009, 10:14 PM~14531925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3k? more like $1750 if i remember right. and you liked that setup huH?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh ummm......ok. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2009, 10:17 PM~14531965
> *stfu  :uh:
> 
> black and red is never dead i thought u knew
> *


fk blk/red..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 08:19 PM~14531990
> *
> 3k?  more like $1750  if i remember right.    and you liked that setup huH?
> *


YEA ITS NICE BUT WHAT DOES IT DO ???? :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 10:12 PM~14531896
> *SINGLES STREET, SINGLE RADICAL WITH WEIGHT . CARS BUITL TO  MANIACOS STANDARS .  :0  :0 AND ILL HOP JUST FOR THE KIDS AND THE COMMUNITY  :biggrin:
> *


X35143651365156131536  STREET SINGLES WITH WEIGHT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 10:20 PM~14532001
> *Oh ummm......ok. :ugh:
> *


look here dale earnhart mufflers. aint nobody ask you shit.


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 09:19 PM~14531988
> *AQUI MIRANDO ESTE DESMADRE HOMIE!! U KNOW HOW WE DO IT " HOUSTON" HOME OF ALL DA SHIT TALKIN!!!!
> *


you coming down this weekend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 10:20 PM~14532007
> *YEA ITS NICE BUT WHAT DOES IT DO ???? :0  :0
> *


at the moment its standing on 3 in my front yard.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

saw a monte carlo up around louetta today, tan with brown patterns, looked like from back in the day


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Jul 20 2009, 10:21 PM~14532030
> *you coming down this weekend
> *


U KNOW IM DOWN TO ROLL!!!! I'LL BE IN BAYTOWN READY TO CRUISE SATURDAY NIGHT....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Jul 20 2009, 08:21 PM~14532017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DONT HAVE A FRONT YARD BESHHHH :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 10:21 PM~14532031
> *at the moment its standing on 3 in my front yard.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN U KNOW FOOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14531917
> *WASS UP BRO HOW YOU BEEN
> *


DOING ALRITE HOMIE..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 20 2009, 08:20 PM~14532003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hattin on my ratrod....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2009, 10:25 PM~14532088
> *DOING ALRITE HOMIE..
> *


U EVER FIND OUT ANYTHING HOMIE? HOPE THEY GET THEM BITCHES!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:25 PM~14532088
> *DOING ALRITE HOMIE..
> *


THATS GOOD HOMIE SEE YA BOYS ROOLING THE 2DOORS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2009, 08:17 PM~14531965
> *stfu  :uh:
> 
> black and red is never dead i thought u knew
> *


INDEED


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 08:27 PM~14532111
> *THATS GOOD HOMIE SEE YA BOYS ROOLING THE 2DOORS
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:28 PM~14532114
> *INDEED
> *


Fuck blk n red. :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:27 PM~14532106
> *U EVER FIND OUT ANYTHING HOMIE? HOPE THEY GET THEM BITCHES!!!
> *


NAH HOMIE..BUT FUCK IT..PEOPLE LIKE THAT DONT GET VERY FAR IN LIFE..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2009, 10:30 PM~14532145
> *NAH HOMIE..BUT FUCK IT..PEOPLE LIKE THAT  DONT GET VERY FAR IN LIFE..
> *


UR RITE, ECHALE GANAS HOMIE!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 08:29 PM~14532139
> *Fuck blk n red. :0
> *


SHUT YO SNOW WHITE ASS UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2009, 10:30 PM~14532145
> *NAH HOMIE..BUT FUCK IT..PEOPLE LIKE THAT  DONT GET VERY FAR IN LIFE..
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2009, 08:32 PM~14532173
> *
> *


  WUT UP LATIN...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2009, 08:31 PM~14532158
> *SHUT YO SNOW WHITE ASS UP.... :biggrin:
> *


Diamond white ***** get it correct :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 08:33 PM~14532206
> *Diamond white ***** get it correct :biggrin:
> *


snow white......baby crazy gonna like that one


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njVyf8lqkyo
100%


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 20 2009, 10:33 PM~14532199
> *  WUT UP LATIN...
> *


Just chilling at home. Looking for accessories for the bomb.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 08:29 PM~14532139
> *Fuck blk n red. :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2009, 08:35 PM~14532235
> *Just chilling at home.  Looking for accessories for the bomb.
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 08:58 PM~14531688
> *FOR PEOPLE THAT ACTUALLY DRIVE THEIR CARS Zs  ARE NOT A GOOD INVESTMENT AND YOU KNOW WHY GORDO :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I ride on Daytons all day everyday....and i only wipe them down...no rust. I will never buy anything else but Dayton

oh and my Roadstars :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 20 2009, 08:34 PM~14532216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...fck u too......:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 20 2009, 08:34 PM~14532216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...fck u too......:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 08:41 PM~14532286
> *
> Oh...fck u too......:biggrin:
> *


ok *** bait :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 20 2009, 08:39 PM~14532277
> *I ride on Daytons all day everyday....and i only wipe them down...no rust.  I will never buy anything else but Dayton
> 
> oh and my Roadstars :biggrin:
> *


I RATHER USE DAYTONS THAN ZENITHS YOU CAN JUST BEAT ON THE SPINNER AND TAKE EM OFF ZENITHS GOT TO MUCH SHIT JUST TO GET A WHEEL OFF TOO BAD DAYTON DONT OFFER COLOR MATCHING WHEELS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 20 2009, 08:46 PM~14532303
> *ok *** bait :cheesy:
> *


Fuck off no car havin shit talkin spectator..... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2009, 09:22 PM~14532034
> *saw a monte carlo up around louetta today, tan with brown patterns, looked like from back in the day
> *


stuff came in

good shit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 09:49 PM~14532343
> *I RATHER USE DAYTONS THAN ZENITHS YOU CAN JUST BEAT ON THE SPINNER AND TAKE EM OFF ZENITHS GOT TO MUCH SHIT JUST TO GET A WHEEL OFF TOO BAD DAYTON  DONT OFFER COLOR MATCHING WHEELS
> *


they can


but who wants that circus lookin shit anyway


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 20 2009, 10:24 PM~14532069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they do. just call em.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 20 2009, 08:51 PM~14532373
> *stuff came in
> 
> good shit
> *


A CUANTO LA LIBRA ? uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 20 2009, 10:52 PM~14532388
> *they can
> but who wants that circus lookin shit anyway
> *


deezz nuttzzzzz


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 20 2009, 08:52 PM~14532388
> *they can
> but who wants that circus lookin shit anyway
> *


X2.....they all spin off...if u want them too.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 10:52 PM~14532393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 20 2009, 08:52 PM~14532388
> *they can
> but who wants that circus lookin shit anyway
> *


I DO I LIKE COLOR MATCHING WHEELS AND I SEE LOTS OF RIDERS WITH THEM CHROME AND GOLD IS OLD :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 20 2009, 08:39 PM~14532277
> *I ride on Daytons all day everyday....and i only wipe them down...no rust.  I will never buy anything else but Dayton
> 
> oh and my Roadstars :biggrin:
> *


im going back to daytons. i remember the daytons i had on my "honda" :biggrin: daily driven i wouldnt wash them for weeks, they just rise and wipe down...like brand new



> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 20 2009, 08:49 PM~14532343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2009, 10:57 PM~14532460
> *im going back to daytons.  i remember the daytons i had on my "honda"  :biggrin:  daily driven i wouldnt wash them for weeks, they just rise and wipe down...like brand new
> fuck that locking shit, too much trouble. i just beat my zeniths on like any other wheel. you dont need that locking stuff, dayton does powder coat, but prices are up there......check out that company in wheels and tires they offer 72 spoke chinas...stainless spokes.......powder coat the dish and hub, with stainless spokes and nipples u should never have a rust problem......
> 
> *


they show wheels made in house in cali. not chinas. spokes look little thin to me though. but what do i know.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 08:52 PM~14532393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow......


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2009, 08:57 PM~14532460
> *im going back to daytons.  i remember the daytons i had on my "honda"  :biggrin:  daily driven i wouldnt wash them for weeks, they just rise and wipe down...like brand new
> fuck that locking shit, too much trouble. i just beat my zeniths on like any other wheel. you dont need that locking stuff, dayton does powder coat, but prices are up there......check out that company in wheels and tires they offer 72 spoke chinas...stainless spokes.......powder coat the dish and hub, with stainless spokes and nipples u should never have a rust problem......
> 
> *


   THAT LOCKING SHIT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT FUKEN PORK CHOPS HAD ME OUT IN THE RAIN FOR HOURS TRYING TO GET THEM WHEELS ON HIS BUCKET. HE IS LIKE PLIS DONT BEAT ON MY SPINER GOOD THANG THE RAIN GOT HIM INSIDE THE SHACK AND I WAS ABLE TO TREAT EM LIKE CHINAS THAN :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 09:53 PM~14532396
> *A CUANTO LA LIBRA ? uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 10:53 PM~14532396
> *A CUANTO LA LIBRA ? uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  YA SABES COMPITA..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 10:04 PM~14532555
> *   THAT LOCKING SHIT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT FUKEN PORK CHOPS HAD ME OUT IN THE RAIN FOR HOURS TRYING TO GET THEM WHEELS ON HIS BUCKET. HE IS LIKE PLIS DONT BEAT ON MY SPINER GOOD THANG THE RAIN GOT HIM INSIDE THE SHACK AND I WAS ABLE TO TREAT EM LIKE CHINAS THAN  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 09:05 PM~14532566
> *:biggrin:    YA SABES COMPITA..
> *


 :0 :0 YO BUSCO BARBACOA TIENES ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 08:59 PM~14532489
> *they show wheels made in house in cali.  not chinas.  spokes look little thin to me though.  but what do i know.
> *


a thin stainless spoke is stronger than a ticker steel spoke.... :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 20 2009, 11:04 PM~14532560
> *:dunno:
> *


nice 4 door bucket ya'll had on trailer. but where were the doors at? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 09:04 PM~14532555
> *   THAT LOCKING SHIT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT FUKEN PORK CHOPS HAD ME OUT IN THE RAIN FOR HOURS TRYING TO GET THEM WHEELS ON HIS BUCKET. HE IS LIKE PLIS DONT BEAT ON MY SPINER GOOD THANG THE RAIN GOT HIM INSIDE THE SHACK AND I WAS ABLE TO TREAT EM LIKE CHINAS THAN  :angel:  :biggrin:
> *


yea u gotta have the spinner lined up perfect with the adapter or the allen bolts wont thread, its machine pretty tight..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2009, 11:06 PM~14532587
> *a thin stainless spoke is stronger than a ticker steel spoke.... :uh:
> *


oh


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 20 2009, 11:05 PM~14532581
> *:0  :0 YO BUSCO BARBACOA TIENES ?
> *


EL DIVOUS ESTA LLENO DE GRASA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2009, 11:07 PM~14532606
> *yea u gotta have the spinner lined up perfect with the adapter or the allen bolts wont thread, its machine pretty tight..
> *


he knows that now already. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 20 2009, 09:07 PM~14532606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ES PURA CALABAZA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:|


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

I SEE A SUCIO IN THE HOUSE 
:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 20 2009, 10:06 PM~14532598
> *nice 4 door bucket ya'll had on trailer. but where were the doors at?  :uh:
> *


its a new thing coming out 

u wil see it on all the rap videos soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2009, 09:13 PM~14532729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nvm diff car


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

COMO ANDA MR. CHOLO???  TENGO MONITOS POR SI SE LE OFRECE HOMITO...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 20 2009, 11:24 PM~14532922
> *its a new thing coming out
> 
> u wil see it on all the rap videos soon
> *


NO DOORS is the new thing? genius


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 10:44 PM~14533267
> *COMO ANDA MR. CHOLO???  TENGO MONITOS POR SI SE LE OFRECE HOMITO...
> *


QUE ROLLO TONY LISTO PA EL SABADO AY ME AVISAS PA DAR LA VUELTA NO MAS ME DICES A QUE HORAS PA ECHAR UNAS FAJAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Jul 21 2009, 12:04 AM~14533533
> *QUE ROLLO TONY LISTO PA EL SABADO AY ME AVISAS PA DAR LA VUELTA NO MAS ME DICES A QUE HORAS PA ECHAR UNAS FAJAS
> *


YA DIJO, Y MANDAME TU # POR PM..


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 20 2009, 11:07 PM~14533585
> *YA DIJO, Y MANDAME TU # POR PM..
> *


PM SEND


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2009, 11:07 PM~14532606
> *yea u gotta have the spinner lined up perfect with the adapter or the allen bolts wont thread, its machine pretty tight..
> *


so your basically saying that the zeniths done by zenith l.a sucks?
what about zenith cambell like the ones liv4lacs has or had?

i have read better stuff about zenith cambell than zenith l.a, but i like zenith l.a's hub :|
and the ones ive seen, the nipple dont line up  . i haven seen a zenith cambell up close

zenith cambell-wire wheel king
zenith la.- jds zenith of california


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2009, 01:20 AM~14534196
> *:uh:
> *


you dont need to apply, you haven't rode on those rims for to long to back a rim up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 21 2009, 01:58 AM~14534504
> *you dont need to apply, you haven't rode on those rims for to long to back a rim up
> *


bitch, here you go again. trying to be a snitch ass bitch. that man just said it was alot of work to put the wheels on. don't see where he said the wheels suck. just seems you like starting shit. you probably already went and posted something about what he said like a little snitch ass bitch.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2009, 02:10 AM~14534598
> *bitch, here you go again.  trying to be a snitch ass bitch.  that man just said it was alot of work to put the wheels on.    don't see where he said the wheels suck.  just seems you like starting shit.    you probably already went and posted something about what he said like a little snitch ass bitch.
> *


tell us how you really feel tubbie.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 21 2009, 02:11 AM~14534603
> *tell us how you really feel tubbie.....
> *


you need to watch your tone little man. i'm not going to be like all these other ****** and give you a pass when they see you in person.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2009, 12:10 AM~14534598
> *bitch, here you go again.  trying to be a snitch ass bitch.  that man just said it was alot of work to put the wheels on.    don't see where he said the wheels suck.  just seems you like starting shit.    you probably already went and posted something about what he said like a little snitch ass bitch.
> *




:0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2009, 02:15 AM~14534636
> *you need to watch your tone little man.    i'm not going to be like all these other ****** and give you a pass when they see you in person.
> *


am i supposed to be scared of you or something? what are you my bitch? get off my nuts..this might be the reason im short because of all this weight on my nuts


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 21 2009, 02:20 AM~14534665
> *am i supposed to be scared of you or something? what are you my bitch? get off my nuts..this might be the reason im short because of all this weight on my nuts
> *


be scared, don't be scared. i don't care.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

tuesday. :|


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ANYONE NEEDIN ANY ACCUMAX NOIDS HIT ME UP FOR A GOOD PRICE!!! 832 577 1731 TONY.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 20 2009, 11:11 PM~14534138
> *so your basically saying that the zeniths done by zenith l.a sucks?
> what about zenith cambell like the ones liv4lacs has or had?
> 
> ...


they dont suck. they are nice wheels. i would buy a set of wire wheel kings. their chrome and gold plating looks real nice. i just wont buy a set of zeniths ever again in my life.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2009, 09:08 AM~14535775
> *they dont suck. they are nice wheels. i would buy a set of wire wheel kings.  their chrome and gold plating looks real nice.  i just wont buy a set of zeniths ever again in my life.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 21 2009, 08:25 AM~14535905
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2009, 07:08 AM~14535775
> *they dont suck. they are nice wheels. i would buy a set of wire wheel kings.  their chrome and gold plating looks real nice.  i just wont buy a set of zeniths ever again in my life.
> *


He prolly wouldn't sell em to u if u wanted em.......he would just ship u a can of woop ass.....I'm jus sayin......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

from houston ........... :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 08:37 AM~14536515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant u see the latin fantasy plaque.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whut you know about that..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 21 2009, 08:39 AM~14536539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gota be one talented paintin mofo to do dat clean ass work..................boy ain't playing....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Z's look good, but D's are the way to go


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 11:37 AM~14537100
> *Yea I know...but ain't seen da car on streets.......just sayin...
> 
> *


its john's. shorty's boy. its been in spring before. seen it in my driveway :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 21 2009, 11:54 AM~14538673
> *its john's.  shorty's boy.  its been in spring before.  seen it in my driveway :biggrin:
> *


Oh.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 11:37 AM~14537100
> *Yea I know...but ain't seen da car on streets.......just sayin...
> 
> *


sort of like no one has seen your car on the street. lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:49 PM~14539335
> *sort of like no one has seen your car on the street.  lol
> *



OWNED


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 12:49 PM~14539335
> *sort of like no one has seen your car on the street.  lol
> *


Ur car looks nice parked in ur driveway. .....u wouldn't want the white folks catch u driving dat and mistake u for a mexican rigght......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:01 PM~14539496
> *Ur car looks nice parked in ur driveway. .....u wouldn't want the white folks catch u driving dat and mistake u for a mexican rigght......
> *


weak attempt, but i was rolling around memorial in a '63 impala and '82 regal when you were still in diapers back in '89-'93


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:02 PM~14539519
> *weak attempt, but i was rolling around memorial in a '63 impala and '82 regal when you were still in diapers back in '89-'93
> *


were my uncles and jerrys people teaching u how to lowride mijo????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:05 PM~14539539
> *were my uncles and jerrys people teaching u how to lowride mijo????
> *


Did my own thing with my own homeboys back in the days, probably met them when they were younger. When is your bucket going to hit the street? Everyone tells me how much of a piece of shit it is, should have sold that one instead of the other bucket you raped thomas on. LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:07 PM~14539553
> *Did my own thing with my own homeboys back in the days, probably met them when they were younger.  When is your bucket going to hit the street?  Everyone tells me how much of a piece of shit it is, should have sold that one instead of the other bucket you raped thomas on.  LOL
> *


oh its a p.o.s alright........keep out da htwon topic and goto viejitos or oldies topic maybe u can learn a thing or 2 bout building bombs since u just hopped of da gbody bandwagon and hopped on the bomb bandwagon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:11 PM~14539628
> *oh its a p.o.s alright........keep out da htwon topic and goto viejitos or oldies topic maybe u can learn a thing or 2 bout building bombs since u just hopped of da gbody bandwagon and hopped on the bomb bandwagon.
> *


Well considering that I also owned a 48 chevy coupe and a 54 bel air that i built back in the 90's you have to come with some better assumptions.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 21 2009, 11:54 AM~14538673
> *its john's.  shorty's boy.  its been in spring before.  seen it in my driveway :biggrin:
> *


 saw him drive it one saturday moring in northside.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

DAMN AND DAMN......HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:13 PM~14539642
> *Well considering that I also owned a 48 chevy coupe and a 54 bel air that i built back in the 90's you have to come with some better assumptions.
> *


 :uh: assumption of u being a bandwagon lowrider still doesnt change.......hot rods to bombs to gbodys to minitrucks.............nuff said.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 03:18 PM~14539701
> *DAMN AND DAMN......HAHAHAHAHA
> *


that lil self proclaimed "g" needs to go back to puffing on a tuba and hugging toy dogs. :loco:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2009, 02:16 PM~14539686
> *saw him drive it one saturday moring in northside.
> *



It's a clean lac....nice color too....

sup homie....how's the family and lac comin along?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 01:18 PM~14539701
> *DAMN AND DAMN......HAHAHAHAHA
> *


hey ....tu viejo....u got my parts ready?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:18 PM~14539706
> *:uh: assumption of u being a bandwagon lowrider still doesnt change.......hot rods to bombs to gbodys to minitrucks.............nuff said.
> *


i've done it all and am openminded when it comes to styles. you are still on a caddilac that you can't get out for your lifes sake. lmao


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:18 PM~14539710
> *that lil self proclaimed "g" needs to go back to puffing on a tuba and hugging toy dogs.  :loco:
> *


says the self proclaimed white man.........did u go back and change ur race on ur birthcertificate also???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:21 PM~14539739
> *says the self proclaimed white man.........did u go back and change ur race on ur birthcertificate also???
> *


don't get butthurt since I'm not claiming Mexico as my homeland. My ancestors homeland, but not mine. VIVA LA RAZA! LMAO


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 21 2009, 02:18 PM~14539706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got my money ready? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:20 PM~14539725
> *i've done it all and am openminded when it comes to styles.  you are still on a caddilac that you can't get out for your lifes sake.  lmao
> *


cuz when u building something u like ...u stick to it.....not change ur mind whenever u see ur buddies rollin something different.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 02:21 PM~14539739
> *says the self proclaimed white man.........did u go back and change ur race on ur birthcertificate also???
> *


 :uh: this comin from someone with a KKK'd out car...... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 01:22 PM~14539755
> *what's the difference between that and putting big rims on cars? been guilty of that myself :angry:   .....
> 
> you got my money ready?  :biggrin:
> *


u do delivery right?????? :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 02:23 PM~14539757
> *cuz when u building something u like ...u stick to it.....not change ur mind whenever u see ur buddies rollin something different.
> *



bet you'll sell it soon to buy an Impala.......


I'm jus sayin' kno I'm sayin??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:23 PM~14539757
> *cuz when u building something u like ...u stick to it.....not change ur mind whenever u see ur buddies rollin something different.
> *


Sorry chica, but I've been having chevelles, regals, impalas, bombs, minitrucks (one of which is holding flower pots right now lol), trucks, gn's, etc...

now i got a paisa truck to make you happy that i will be driving on weekends to pick up concrete and shit for the house. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 02:24 PM~14539767
> *u do delivery right?????? :cheesy:
> *



DEEEEEZZZZZ NUUUTTTZZZZ DO!!!!!



I hope to be at the Krazy Toys show......I could bring em with me.....for an extra lil fee :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:02 PM~14539519
> *weak attempt, but i was rolling around memorial in a '63 impala and '82 regal when you were still in diapers back in '89-'93
> *


them were the days! memories


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 01:25 PM~14539776
> *bet you'll sell it soon to buy an Impala.......
> I'm jus sayin' kno I'm sayin??
> *


na.....i dont like old cars...i mean i like em...but u cant swang them hoes like i like to...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 01:24 PM~14539763
> *:uh: this comin from someone with a KKK'd out car...... :uh:
> *


dats racist!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 01:26 PM~14539794
> *DEEEEEZZZZZ NUUUTTTZZZZ DO!!!!!
> I hope to be at the Krazy Toys show......I could bring em with me.....for an extra lil fee :biggrin:
> *


sound gewd to me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2009, 03:26 PM~14539798
> *them were the days! memories
> *


   Only time cops fucked with someone is when they'd burn tires. Other than that, had tons of honies hanging out the windows.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 02:25 PM~14539783
> *Sorry chica, but I've been having chevelles, regals, impalas, bombs, minitrucks (one of which is holding flower pots right now lol), trucks, gn's, etc...
> 
> now i got a paisa truck to make you happy that i will be driving on weekends to pick up concrete and shit for the house.  :biggrin:
> *



i got one too.....a paisa especial......93 Z71...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:25 PM~14539783
> *Sorry chica, but I've been having chevelles, regals, impalas, bombs, minitrucks (one of which is holding flower pots right now lol), trucks, gn's, etc...
> 
> now i got a paisa truck to make you happy that i will be driving on weekends to pick up concrete and shit for the house.  :biggrin:
> *


cars u buy to flip and sell and never finish dont count.............in dat case everybody has had multiple cars .......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 02:28 PM~14539825
> *sound gewd to me.
> *


pos ya esta.....i'll see if pete will help me take em off so i won't fk em up too bad...... :biggrin: 

he's doin good on my homie's lac.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:23 PM~14539757
> *cuz when u building something u like ...u stick to it.....not change ur mind whenever u see ur buddies rollin something different.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:30 PM~14539849
> *cars u buy to flip and sell and never finish dont count.............in dat case everybody has had multiple cars .......
> *


Pre-2000 ******. Flipped cars in the 2000's to get sentimental value out of and screw people out of their hard earned cash.  Ended up into a good down payment on the canton. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 01:28 PM~14539830
> *i got one too.....a paisa especial......93 Z71...... :biggrin:
> *


so i take it u did end up pickin up dat truck we talked about???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 03:28 PM~14539830
> *i got one too.....a paisa especial......93 Z71...... :biggrin:
> *












lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 01:19 PM~14539716
> *It's a clean lac....nice color too....
> 
> sup homie....how's the family and lac comin along?
> *


family is good lac is on hold till the baby is born and 
need to finish his nursery


let see how long before Pat see's this comment and puts his two cents in.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 03:32 PM~14539871
> *Pre-2000 ******.  Flipped cars in the 2000's to get sentimental value out of and screw people out of their hard earned cash.    Ended up into a good down payment on the canton.  :cheesy:
> *


You should know how to do that Ragalaky, you screwed over thomas with that 800 dollar parts car you made over 3 times what you originally asked for it. lmao


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14539875
> *so i take it u did end up pickin up dat truck we talked about???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

runs good, clean inside, cold a/c.......but knocks after driving for a while......yanked engine out the old lac.....gonna put it in the truck and rebuild the truck engine....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2009, 03:36 PM~14539908
> *family is good lac is on hold till the baby is born and
> need to finish his nurser
> let see how long before Pat see this comment and put his two cents in.
> *


my boy probably shitting some jumbo weenies as you typed this. lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14539913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ponle lucas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chevylow, patrick wants to know what you are doing at home early from work. :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:38 PM~14539930
> *my boy probably shitting some jumbo weenies as you typed this.  lol
> *


nah he says he like to take his weenies in the ass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:40 PM~14539962
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ponle lucas!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 15 2009, 04:50 PM~14485705
> *Ok... i think i got it figured out, can anyone see my switch retarded ass?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


5 batteries....... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2009, 03:42 PM~14539980
> *nah he says he like to take his weenies in the ass.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14539876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just might...got the other engine sittin in the back of the truck already too.... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:41 PM~14539966
> *chevylow, patrick wants to know what you are doing at home early from work.  :dunno:
> *


 tell that nosey rosey hoe im on my cell


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 21 2009, 04:17 PM~14540379
> *tell that nosey rosey hoe im on my cell
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

crazines...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 01:36 PM~14539913
> *You should know how to do that Ragalaky, you screwed over thomas with that 800 dollar parts car you made over 3 times what you originally asked for it.  lmao
> *


CALL IT WUT U WANT BUT I BOUGHT IT CUZ I WANTED IT...MONEY WELL SPENT IN MY OPINION... THAT CAR HELPED FUND MY NEW PROJECT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

NOT BAD 4 A PARTS CAR...THANKS NOE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2009, 03:57 PM~14540834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  made it to Bryan  

how's your son homie?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 02:59 PM~14540854
> * made it to Bryan
> 
> how's your son homie?
> *


MADE IT TO FT WORTH TOO  

HES DOIN BETTER


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2009, 04:03 PM~14540895
> *MADE IT TO FT WORTH TOO
> 
> HES DOIN BETTER
> *



glad to hear that man!!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 21 2009, 03:06 PM~14540934
> *glad to hear that man!!
> *


THANKS BIGG HOMMI


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2009, 02:57 PM~14540834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: no problem homie


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 03:24 PM~14541126
> *:biggrin: no problem homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 01:45 PM~14540006
> *5 batteries....... :0
> *


i love this car


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2009, 04:57 PM~14540834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It took someone to make something out of it. Otherwise it would still be sitting in noe's yard. lol


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 04:47 PM~14541949
> *It took someone to make something out of it.  Otherwise it would still be sitting in noe's yard.  lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SUP GOOF


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2009, 06:49 PM~14541973
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14541987
> *uffin:
> *


--------------------
FirmeLows.com Under Construction

Nite-Scenes.com

Cornbreadd.tv

"UPLN"


GAY AND PROUD
I LOVE BIG HAIRY COCKS IN MY MOUTH

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2009, 06:53 PM~14542005
> *--------------------
> FirmeLows.com Under Construction
> 
> ...


what in the fucken shit? that boy went gay????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14541980
> *SUP GOOF
> *


WUT UP BROTHER....  JUS CADILLACIN AT THE CRIB


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2009, 06:50 PM~14541987
> *uffin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489332


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gaylows_@Jul 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14541987
> *uffin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 21 2009, 04:57 PM~14542041
> *WUT UP BROTHER....  JUS CADILLACIN AT THE CRIB
> *


X2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 21 2009, 03:07 PM~14539553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already called it before. knew it once he was baking cakes for brawds for their bday. he just one of the girls in the cliq. 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:54 PM~14542013
> *what in the fucken shit?  that boy went gay????
> *


told ya'll


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2009, 05:57 PM~14542042
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489332
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2009, 07:58 PM~14531684
> *no magic..
> 
> naw.. only 8 batts..
> ...


i really want to see ur ride hit 60'' no weight, hurry up wey :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Jul 21 2009, 06:12 PM~14542220
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


lmfao!!!


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jul 21 2009, 06:23 PM~14542321
> *lmfao!!!
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2009, 07:15 PM~14542237
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 21 2009, 05:31 PM~14542410
> *
> *


 :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i'm throwin these out there if anybodys interested. 4 brand new, never mounted dayton k/o's and 1 VERY slightly used one, believe it to be mounted only (not by me, i've never used these). i found another set i wanted more than these, so i can let these go. i'm not a collector.

set of 5, $200. no its not a rip off, its not overpriced and quit bein cheap. try buyin them from dayton at that price. quit buyin chinese shit and step up :biggrin: 

















Boxes
















Pics of new ones, look at that chrome :biggrin: 
























Pics of the 5th one

































want em? get at me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 21 2009, 05:20 PM~14542298
> *i really want to see ur ride hit 60'' no weight, hurry up wey :biggrin:
> *


im tryin.. money is tight right now..


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2009, 06:20 PM~14542807
> *im tryin.. money is tight right now..
> *


agreed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 21 2009, 05:20 PM~14542298
> *i really want to see ur ride hit 60'' no weight, hurry up wey :biggrin:
> *




hey swiches soy tono torres veras que si se puede es mas te prometo que con una pompa AT1.

QUE TU no lo puedas hacer lo siento mucho , y es mas lo voy hacer pegar mas alto que el tuyo con dos pompas ok.

te lo prometo en cuanto este listo nos vemos ok, yo 8 baterias 1 AT1 piston pump y tu 2 bladers y 14 baterias.

solo unacosa no quiero escusas por que creo que te esotoy dando buena ventaja ok.

saludos tono torres :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2009, 07:06 PM~14543347
> *hey swiches soy tono torres veras que si se puede es mas te prometo que con una pompa AT1.
> 
> QUE TU no lo puedas hacer lo siento mucho , y es mas lo voy hacer pegar mas alto que el tuyo con dos pompas ok.
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: que onda tono, comiste picante o que rollo :biggrin: , pues esta bien, no hay problema, dejame saber en cuanto esten listos, yo tambien tengo que hacerle unos ajustes a mi cutlass


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2009, 07:06 PM~14543347
> *hey swiches soy tono torres veras que si se puede es mas te prometo que con una pompa AT1.
> 
> QUE TU no lo puedas hacer lo siento mucho , y es mas lo voy hacer pegar mas alto que el tuyo con dos pompas ok.
> ...


yea.. i wrote that.. im bilingual


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 21 2009, 09:45 PM~14543848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 21 2009, 09:52 PM~14543929
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2009, 09:14 PM~14544914
> *
> *


Awww mayne.....<<<<<THIS ***** GOTTA JONAS BROTHER CALLER TUNE>>>>>>!!!!!!....MAN O MAN....:ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 11:21 PM~14544988
> *Awww mayne.....<<<<<THIS ***** GOTTA JONAS BROTHER CALLER TUNE>>>>>>!!!!!!....MAN O MAN....:ugh:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


ugh. ***** i just checked on that. i aint know that was t-mobiles "default" callertune. some bitch there just got cussed out. and how fk did you know it was jonas brothers? i aint familiar with anything of theres. you must be though. 


oh, and you musta been are some 100% blk people..cause you were using your "brotha voice" 


:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 21 2009, 09:36 PM~14545171
> *ugh. ***** i just checked on that.    i aint know that was t-mobiles "default" callertune.  some bitch there just got cussed out.   and how fk did you know it was jonas brothers? i aint familiar with anything of theres.  you must be though.
> oh, and you musta been are some 100% blk people..cause you were using your "brotha voice"
> :roflmao:
> *


Yea ok......nice excuse.......:uh: I thought I had the wrong number for a while but.....nope......it was u bahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! Jonas brother fan clun president ass *****!!!




..and no *****.....i was at home.....watching george lopez show...:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 11:40 PM~14545221
> *Yea ok......nice excuse.......:uh: I thought I had the wrong number for a while but.....nope......it was u bahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!  Jonas brother fan clun president ass *****!!!
> *


got me, that was some gay ass shit..but it wasn't my doing. blame t-mobile. its been corrected.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 21 2009, 11:40 PM~14545221
> *Yea ok......nice excuse.......:uh: I thought I had the wrong number for a while but.....nope......it was u bahahahahahahahahhahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!  Jonas brother fan clun president ass *****!!!
> ..and no *****.....i was at home.....watching george lopez show...:uh:
> *


still using your "brotha voice" was thinking i aint know any blk people besides sic and slim that'd be calling 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 21 2009, 05:55 PM~14542592
> *i'm throwin these out there if anybodys interested.  4 brand new, never mounted dayton k/o's and 1 VERY slightly used one, believe it to be mounted only (not by me, i've never used these).  i found another set i wanted more than these, so i can let these go.  i'm not a collector.
> 
> set of 5, $200.  no its not a rip off, its not overpriced and quit bein cheap.  try buyin them from dayton at that price.  quit buyin chinese shit and step up :biggrin:
> ...


good deal


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2009, 12:11 AM~14545532
> *good deal
> *


price still kinda steep


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

jonas brothers.... LMMFAO!!!

wednesday...half way there... :happysad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 22 2009, 05:26 AM~14547091
> *jonas brothers.... LMMFAO!!!
> 
> wednesday...half way there... :happysad:
> *


If I'm lying I'm dying.....(well iono if it was jonas brothers exactly but some gay shit like dat arounds them lines)


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 22 2009, 06:40 AM~14547132
> *If I'm lying I'm dying.....(well iono if it was jonas brothers exactly but some gay shit like dat arounds them lines)
> *


:roflmao: 

never heard of a company dropppin free caller tunes and i got tmobile. LOL!

i remember danny had that icebox song when i called him once....years ago. :uh:

EDIT: oh my bad..."DEFAULT" caller tune. :uh: maybe i should call my phone and see if i have it too. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 22 2009, 07:26 AM~14547091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.thats where i found it. all you have to do is check it from t-mobile.com oh, and i figured out what happen. that icebox song had expired. so whatever their monthly (it changes every month) default callertune is, is assigned. bastards.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 07:29 AM~14547271
> *hey,  fuck you!
> yeah.thats where i found it.  all you have to do is check it from t-mobile.com  oh, and i figured out what happen.  that icebox song had expired.  so whatever their monthly (it changes every month) default callertune is, is assigned.  bastards.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

how long ago did your icebox song expire?? that song coulda been playin for a long time now and no one told you. mest up. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

so what song was it!?!? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 22 2009, 08:36 AM~14547294
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> how long ago did your icebox song expire?? that song coulda been playin for a long time now and no one told you. mest up.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


i don't know. i dont give a fuck. its gone. thats all that matters. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

called and cussed tmobile out again. just cause i aint got nothing better to do. and song is weightless by nada surf. told tmobile bitch that its gay and they fk'n up my street cred.. she got all tee hee and apologized. fk'n hooka.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 07:40 AM~14547312
> *i don't know. i dont give a fuck.  its gone.    thats all that matters.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 07:54 AM~14547375
> *called and cussed tmobile out again.  just cause i aint got nothing better to do.  and song is weightless by nada surf.    told tmobile bitch that its gay and they fk'n up my street cred..  she got all tee hee and apologized.  fk'n  hooka.
> *


nada surf...? :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 22 2009, 08:59 AM~14547400
> *nada surf...? :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


dont ask me. ask tmobile


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol @ icebox where my heart used to be


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 22 2009, 08:59 AM~14547400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jammin'


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 22 2009, 08:01 AM~14547414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im busy...workin. :ugh:

LOL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 22 2009, 09:18 AM~14547500
> *nah...thats ok.
> that was kinda my first reaction when he picked up. LOL!
> im busy...workin. :ugh:
> ...


well fk you then! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 08:19 AM~14547506
> *well fk you then!  :angry:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

*roll'n dvds...

1 for 20
2 for 30.

volumes 1 - 13*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jul 21 2009, 10:46 PM~14544576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jennifer's music sucks soo bad that it don't get airplay on bnet nor tejanohitsradio.. lol i'm getting nintendo neck trying to read the back of that flyer. ugh....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

blah


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2009, 10:55 AM~14549470
> *jennifer's music sucks soo bad that it don't get airplay on bnet nor tejanohitsradio..  lol  i'm getting nintendo neck trying to read the back of that flyer.  ugh....
> *


you too huh


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted to thank all the people who came through to show the HATER how we do it in the REAL world! Lowriders or not we are REAL people! After hearing & seeing all the support yall gave my husband and daughters i'm even more proud to be a lowrider than I already was! Even where I was staying which is top secret, the lowriders there drove 4 hours to help me show the other family about lowriders! THANKS! :thumbsup: In the end lets just say i'm more than happy to be back in H-Town!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 22 2009, 01:27 PM~14549753
> *Just wanted to thank all the people who came through to show the HATER how we do it in the REAL world! Lowriders or not we are REAL people! After hearing & seeing all the support yall gave my husband and daughters i'm even more proud to be a lowrider than I already was! Even where I was staying which is top secret, the lowriders there drove 4 hours to help me show the other family about lowriders! THANKS!  :thumbsup: In the end lets just say i'm more than happy to be back in H-Town!
> *


SO should I ahve not post those pics in the other topic?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 22 2009, 11:45 AM~14549917
> *SO should I ahve not post those pics in the other topic?
> *


I'm sure the hater told ya where she was from! Your not under contract you can do what ya want! It just wont be coming out of my mouth where I was at lol! But again Thanks! I love yall! So proud of who we are, what we stand for & that we are from H-town!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 22 2009, 01:53 PM~14550012
> *I'm sure the hater told ya where she was from! Your not under contract you can do what ya want! It just wont be coming out of my mouth where I was at lol! But again Thanks! I love yall! So proud of who we are, what we stand for & that we are from H-town!
> *


you and that brawd should have a death match!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 22 2009, 01:53 PM~14550012
> *I'm sure the hater told ya where she was from! Your not under contract you can do what ya want! It just wont be coming out of my mouth where I was at lol! But again Thanks! I love yall! So proud of who we are, what we stand for & that we are from H-town!
> *


i'm just glad tony didn't take his bucket to the filming. that woulda been embarrassing for htown.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 12:17 PM~14550249
> *i'm just glad tony didn't take his bucket to the filming. that woulda been embarrassing for htown.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 22 2009, 12:45 PM~14549917
> *SO should I ahve not post those pics in the other topic?
> *


link


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 22 2009, 11:27 AM~14549753
> *Just wanted to thank all the people who came through to show the HATER how we do it in the REAL world! Lowriders or not we are REAL people! After hearing & seeing all the support yall gave my husband and daughters i'm even more proud to be a lowrider than I already was! Even where I was staying which is top secret, the lowriders there drove 4 hours to help me show the other family about lowriders! THANKS!  :thumbsup: In the end lets just say i'm more than happy to be back in H-Town!
> *


date ,time and channel i wanna watch it.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 22 2009, 02:21 PM~14551570
> *date ,time and channel i wanna watch it.
> *


All I know is it will air in the fall. But I think they will give me a heads up once it gets closer. I'll let everyone know as soon as I know.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 02:17 PM~14550249
> *i'm just glad tony didn't take his bucket to the filming. that woulda been embarrassing for htown.
> *


este vato lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 22 2009, 03:39 PM~14551789
> *All I know is it will air in the fall. But I think they will give me a heads up once it gets closer. I'll let everyone know as soon as I know.
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2009, 07:29 PM~14543623
> *yea.. i wrote that.. im bilingual
> *


 :yes: slim and cali too :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2009, 09:29 PM~14543623
> *yea.. i wrote that.. im bilingual
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jul 21 2009, 09:46 PM~14544576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

WE COMING TO A STATE NEAR U !!!!! ONLY THE TRUE AT HEART FUCK A PART TIMER GOODTIMES FAMILIA 








[/quote]


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

this just in Frank aka ChocolateThriller is
GAY AND PROUD
and LOVES BIG HAIRY COCKS IN HIS MOUTH


delete this shit hoe ...










and why you layin on this ****** shoulder??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 09:28 PM~14554710
> *this just in Frank aka ChocolateThriller is
> GAY AND PROUD
> and LOVES BIG HAIRY COCKS IN HIS MOUTH
> ...


manlove right there.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> WE COMING TO A STATE NEAR U !!!!! ONLY THE TRUE AT HEART FUCK A PART TIMER GOODTIMES FAMILIA


[/quote]
Ok.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

POSTIN FOR MY BOY LIL MIKE AND HIS COOK TEAM.



SLAUGHTERHOUSE SMOKERS WILL BE HOSTING A PLATE SALE / LOWRIDER DISPLAY SATURDAY AUGUST 1, 2009. IT WILL BE FROM 10:00AM - 6:00PM,
(YOU DO NOT HAVE TO STAY THERE ALL DAY).IT WILL BE HELD AT I-45 INK AT THE CORNER OF I-45 S. & COLLEGE. THEY WILL HAVE MOONWALKS FOR THE KIDS ALONG WITH POPCORN AND COTTEN CANDY. ADMISSION IS ONLY THE PURCHASE OF ONE PLATE PER CAR.
AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT. COME OUT, HANG OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE. OH YEAH I ALMOST FORGOT B.Y.O.B.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2009, 07:34 PM~14554767
> *manlove right there.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 07:45 PM~14554866
> *POSTIN FOR MY BOY LIL MIKE AND HIS COOK TEAM.
> SLAUGHTERHOUSE SMOKERS WILL BE HOSTING A PLATE SALE / LOWRIDER DISPLAY SATURDAY AUGUST 1, 2009. IT WILL BE FROM 10:00AM - 6:00PM,
> (YOU DO NOT HAVE TO STAY THERE ALL DAY).IT WILL BE HELD AT I-45 INK AT THE CORNER OF I-45 S. & COLLEGE. THEY WILL HAVE MOONWALKS FOR THE KIDS ALONG WITH POPCORN AND COTTEN CANDY. ADMISSION IS ONLY THE PURCHASE OF ONE PLATE PER CAR.
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

NIX CUSTOMS :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 07:28 PM~14554710
> *this just in Frank aka ChocolateThriller is
> GAY AND PROUD
> and LOVES BIG HAIRY COCKS IN HIS MOUTH
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 09:45 PM~14554866
> *POSTIN FOR MY BOY LIL MIKE AND HIS COOK TEAM.
> SLAUGHTERHOUSE SMOKERS WILL BE HOSTING A PLATE SALE / LOWRIDER DISPLAY SATURDAY AUGUST 1, 2009. IT WILL BE FROM 10:00AM - 6:00PM,
> (YOU DO NOT HAVE TO STAY THERE ALL DAY).IT WILL BE HELD AT I-45 INK AT THE CORNER OF I-45 S. & COLLEGE. THEY WILL HAVE MOONWALKS FOR THE KIDS ALONG WITH POPCORN AND COTTEN CANDY. ADMISSION IS ONLY THE PURCHASE OF ONE PLATE PER CAR.
> ...


roberto g gonna have fun


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 22 2009, 05:44 PM~14553744
> *:yes: slim and cali too :biggrin:
> *


si :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone going to Cali for the Wego show this weekend


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

sup? Damm didnt know was frank was gay like that! :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2009, 08:37 PM~14555360
> *sup? Damm didnt know was frank was gay  like that! :uh:
> *


 :nono: :ugh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

naw thats your homie firmelows he came out the closet yesterday


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 08:40 PM~14555391
> *naw thats your homie firmelows he came out the closet yesterday
> *


u sure i seen him mess with chicks....all u got is special friends that u invite to the club and u never get none! - she told me everything she tod me everything


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2009, 08:42 PM~14555427
> *u sure i seen him mess with chicks....all u got is special friends that u invite to the club and u never get none!  - she told me everything she tod me everything
> *



who is "she" cause "she" lied to you proly the same one cockblockin homeboy did you hear about that one :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 08:43 PM~14555448
> *who is "she" cause "she" lied to you proly the same one cockblockin homeboy did you hear about that one :0
> *


man whats up with u and talking about cocks all the time? something smells fishy.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2009, 08:46 PM~14555468
> *man whats up with u and talking about cocks all the time? something smells fishy.
> *



:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 02:17 PM~14550249
> *i'm just glad tony didn't take his bucket to the filming. that woulda been embarrassing for htown.
> *


MAMALO Y PONLE CASA PINCHE GORDO ASQUEROSO!!! :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2009, 09:46 PM~14555468
> *man whats up with u and talking about cocks all the time? something smells fishy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 22 2009, 08:54 PM~14555577
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: yep i knew you guys were gay for each other and why do you like lookin at my ass soooo much fundio lover??


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 09:59 PM~14555623
> *:rofl: yep i knew you guys were gay for each other and why do you like lookin at my ass soooo much fundio lover??
> *


wow nikka wow!

are u mad?

so did u let her use ur car after all?
 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 22 2009, 08:52 PM~14554935
> *NIX CUSTOMS :wave:
> *


WASSUP GIRL?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2009, 09:46 PM~14555468
> *man whats up with u and talking about cocks all the time? something smells fishy.
> 
> 
> ...


man i forgot all about that pic...lmao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2009, 10:42 PM~14555427
> *u sure i seen him mess with chicks....all u got is special friends that u invite to the club and u never get none!  - she told me everything she tod me everything
> *


chocolatethriller is just one of the girls. goes shopping with em.. etc etc when its "girls night out" he's 1st to get an invite.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 22 2009, 11:00 PM~14555643
> *wow nikka wow!
> 
> are u mad?
> ...


 :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 09:04 PM~14555687
> *chocolatethriller is just one of the girls.    goes shopping with em..  etc etc    when its "girls night out" he's 1st to get an invite.
> *




know you aint talk *OH I WISH I WAS <NO NAMES>SOMEONE CHICK THAT LIVES IN STAFFORD SUGA DADDY WANNABE ASS ******


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 09:15 PM~14555852
> *know you aint talk OH I WISH I WAS <NO NAMES>SOMEONE CHICK THAT LIVES IN STAFFORD SUGA DADDY WANNABE ASS *****
> *


*
MaYNE!!!!*


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 22 2009, 09:00 PM~14555643
> *wow nikka wow!
> 
> are u mad?
> ...


 :uh: DUMB ***** DUMB DID YOUR GIRL DUMP HER BOYFRIEND AND COME BACK TO YOU YET?? :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 10:18 PM~14555882
> *:uh: DUMB ***** DUMB DID YOUR GIRL DUMP HER BOYFRIEND AND COME BACK TO YOU YET?? :0
> *


lmao wow nikka wow!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 11:15 PM~14555852
> *know you aint talk OH I WISH I WAS <NO NAMES>SOMEONE CHICK THAT LIVES IN STAFFORD SUGA DADDY WANNABE ASS *****
> *


*
girls night out 








*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 10:19 PM~14555897
> *girls night out
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 11:18 PM~14555882
> *:uh: DUMB ***** DUMB DID YOUR GIRL DUMP HER BOYFRIEND AND COME BACK TO YOU YET?? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:angel: DAMN SOME ***** GOT SHOT IN THE HEAD AT TRAE DAY TODAY AT TSU CONCERT FUCKED UP MAYNE GLAD I DIDNT GO OUT TO PLAY WIT THEM SLABS :0 :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 11:20 PM~14555916
> *:angel: DAMN SOME ***** GOT SHOT IN THE HEAD AT TRAE DAY TODAY AT TSU CONCERT FUCKED UP MAYNE GLAD I DIDNT GO OUT TO PLAY WIT THEM SLABS :0  :angel:
> *


you were busy doing nails with the girls huh?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 09:19 PM~14555897
> *girls night out
> 
> 
> ...



:loco: ATLEAST MINE DONT HAVE A CHORIZO BETWEEN THIER LEGS LIKE YOURS DO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 10:21 PM~14555928
> *you were busy doing nails with the girls huh?
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 11:22 PM~14555936
> *:loco: ATLEAST MINE DONT HAVE A CHORIZO BETWEEN THIER LEGS LIKE YOURS DO
> *


look. just admit your gay. nobody gonna say nothing. lol ok,maybe they will.but just be who you are. ya'll queers even gonna be allowed to get married soon. you can go meet a nice guy and start ya'll forbidden romance.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 09:24 PM~14555959
> *look.   just admit your gay.   nobody gonna say nothing.     lol    ok,maybe they will.but just be who you are.    ya'll queers even gonna be allowed to get married soon.   you can go meet a nice guy and start ya'll forbidden romance.
> *


:uh: DUMB DONT GET MAD DEVIOUS TRANNY BOY WE ALL KNOW YOU AND YOUR TWIN BROTHER HAVE NO LIFE AND HAVENT LOST YALLS VIRGINITY YET BUT SOMEDAY A LUCKY GUY MIGHT DROP HIS TACO IN FRONT OF YALL AND BEND OVER TO PICK IT UP AND YALL WILL GET THAT CHANCE TO POKE :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jul 22 2009, 11:28 PM~14556020
> *:uh: DUMB DONT GET MAD DEVIOUS TRANNY BOY WE ALL KNOW YOU AND YOUR TWIN BROTHER HAVE NO LIFE AND HAVENT LOST YALLS VIRGINITY YET BUT SOMEDAY A LUCKY GUY MIGHT DROP HIS TACO IN FRONT OF YALL AND BEND OVER TO PICK IT UP AND YALL WILL GET THAT CHANCE TO POKE :0
> *


***** goes shopping with hoez and bakes em cakes for their bday party. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

true story: Frank and some of the others where out one night and this fine ass chick walked by with a nice ass and we are like look frank that chick is hot!

franks response: ewwww grossssssss

true story and there where witnesses


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 09:30 PM~14556051
> ****** goes shopping with hoez  and bakes em cakes for their bday party.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUMB I DONT SHOP WIT HOES HOES SHOP FOR ME NUMSAYIN ONE DAY ILL LEARN YOU ON THAT AND I BET YO SKINNY ASS WOULD HAVE EATIN THAT CAKE IF IT WAS IN FRONT OF YOU TOO


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow nikka wow!


do you breast feed your children...lmao...that was classic


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 22 2009, 09:35 PM~14556122
> *wow nikka wow!
> do you breast feed your children...lmao...that was classic
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tradions_CO-719 (Jul 13, 2009)

Pueblo, Colorado


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thirsty thursday!! :biggrin:

feelin like wings and beer today... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its not a lowrider, but if anyone know anyone looking for some 15 inch "super pokes" almost new, $3800 with vogues. OBO. posting for someone.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2009, 08:39 AM~14559026
> *its not a lowrider, but if anyone know anyone looking for some 15 inch "super pokes"  almost new, $3800 with vogues. OBO. posting for someone.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2009, 08:43 AM~14559059
> *:0
> *


put em on the lac..... you be king shit on mlk on sundays


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 23 2009, 07:55 AM~14558048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 22 2009, 11:04 PM~14555687
> *chocolatethriller is just one of the girls.    goes shopping with em..  etc etc    when its "girls night out" he's 1st to get an invite.
> *


I'm shur that beats hangin out with a bunch of dick in a -SING-A-LONG- reject bar called the COCKpit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2009, 11:51 AM~14559639
> *I'm shur that beats hangin out with a bunch of dick in a -SING-A-LONG- reject bar called the COCKpit
> *


oh.. ya'll blck people sticking together since obama took over huH? maybe you can dance with him.. like you did with noe.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2009, 10:51 AM~14559639
> *I'm shur that beats hangin out with a bunch of dick in a -SING-A-LONG- reject bar called the COCKpit
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 11:56 AM~14559674
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2009, 09:55 AM~14559663
> *oh..  ya'll blck people sticking together since obama took over huH?  maybe you can dance with him.. like you did with noe.
> 
> 
> ...


you just hatin cause you cant move that quick..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2009, 11:55 AM~14559663
> *oh..  ya'll blck people sticking together since obama took over huH?  maybe you can dance with him.. like you did with noe.
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that u just mad cuz a ***** just dissed the only place in houston where u fit in... ***** got own his couch and they tapped two chairs together for when he is on stage cuz can't stand for to long


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jul 23 2009, 12:03 PM~14559726
> *you just hatin cause you cant move that quick..
> *


mayne.. blk people ganging up on me.. i'm feeling like reginald denny hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2009, 12:04 PM~14559731
> *fuck that u just mad cuz a ***** just dissed the only place in houston where u fit in... ***** got his couch and they tapped two chairs together for when he is on stage cuz can't stand for to long
> *


fk that place.. trying new spot friday.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2009, 11:03 AM~14559725
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 12:06 PM~14559761
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


you ain't welcome :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well fk ya'll then imma go fire up the grill!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2009, 11:07 AM~14559767
> *you ain't welcome  :uh:
> *


boo fkin hoo!! :tears: not like i care. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2009, 09:51 AM~14559639
> *I'm shur that beats hangin out with a bunch of dick in a -SING-A-LONG- reject bar called the COCKpit
> *


Owned!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 10:18 AM~14559840
> *boo fkin hoo!! :tears:  not like i care. :uh:
> *


not sure why this smilie remind me of you.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 23 2009, 11:32 AM~14559951
> *not sure why this smilie remind me of you.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 REALLY!?!?! :roflmao:

and im such a nice person..... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2009, 08:52 AM~14559138
> *put em on the lac..... you be king shit on mlk on sundays
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: only if they come with a set of trunk belts.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 23 2009, 10:37 AM~14559974
> *:uh:  :biggrin: only if they come with a set of trunk belts.
> *


that and some bullhorns....


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey H town hoppers and lowlows
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 12:18 PM~14559840
> *boo fkin hoo!! :tears:  not like i care. :uh:
> *


oh yeah, you probably got plans with your imaginary boyfriend. that just so happens to stay "out of town" that "nobody knows" ok.. got it  



> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 23 2009, 12:34 PM~14559958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and flying bitch on the hood


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2009, 01:51 PM~14561132
> *oh yeah, you probably got plans with your imaginary boyfriend.  that just so happens to stay "out of town"  that "nobody knows"    ok.. got it
> *


 :roflmao: 

when did i say he stays outta town? i said hes FROM outta town. learn to read heavy d! he stays in memorial...  

and youre right...no one on HERE knows him.  



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2009, 01:51 PM~14561132
> *713lowriderboy would think different
> *


 :ugh: i really dont care.... LOL!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 03:21 PM~14561464
> *:roflmao:
> 
> when did i say he stays outta town? i said hes FROM outta town. learn to read heavy d! he stays in memorial...
> ...


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 01:21 PM~14561464
> *:roflmao:
> 
> when did i say he stays outta town? i said hes FROM outta town. learn to read heavy d! he stays in memorial...
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2009, 03:31 PM~14561570
> *
> *


yeah thought same thing


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wtf dish network didnt even go out during hurricane ike, but let it sprinkle and that bitch looses signal.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 23 2009, 02:27 PM~14561528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hater


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 01:21 PM~14561464
> *:roflmao:
> 
> when did i say he stays outta town? i said hes FROM outta town. learn to read heavy d! he stays in memorial...
> ...


Must be one of brians memorial wealthy homies....:0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 23 2009, 04:31 PM~14562882
> *Must be one of brians memorial wealthy homies....:0 :0
> *


Lol!!! I don't know if Brian knows him. :dunno: I doubt it. Lol!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 03:34 PM~14562917
> *Lol!!! I don't know if Brian knows him. :dunno: I doubt it. Lol!
> *


Ummmhuuuu.....ur inner cochina came out hu....:ugh: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 23 2009, 04:50 PM~14563118
> *Ummmhuuuu.....ur inner cochina came out hu....:ugh: :0
> *


Haha!! No fool. If he's my man then its not considered being a cochina.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 05:55 PM~14563164
> *Haha!! No fool. If he's my man then its not considered being a cochina.
> *


but if he only hollar'd at you cause you weren't wearing chonies? :dunno:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2009, 03:08 PM~14561960
> *wtf  dish network didnt even go out during hurricane ike, but let it sprinkle and that bitch looses signal.
> *


thats comcastic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 23 2009, 06:23 PM~14563488
> *thats comcastic
> *


i'd still rather put up with occasional lost signal then fk with lame ass comcast


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 08:45 PM~14554866
> *POSTIN FOR MY BOY LIL MIKE AND HIS COOK TEAM.
> SLAUGHTERHOUSE SMOKERS WILL BE HOSTING A PLATE SALE / LOWRIDER DISPLAY SATURDAY AUGUST 1, 2009. IT WILL BE FROM 10:00AM - 6:00PM,
> (YOU DO NOT HAVE TO STAY THERE ALL DAY).IT WILL BE HELD AT I-45 INK AT THE CORNER OF I-45 S. & COLLEGE. THEY WILL HAVE MOONWALKS FOR THE KIDS ALONG WITH POPCORN AND COTTEN CANDY. ADMISSION IS ONLY THE PURCHASE OF ONE PLATE PER CAR.
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 02:56 PM~14562466
> *
> Hater
> *


u just found that out :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2009, 04:57 PM~14563186
> *but if he only hollar'd at you cause you weren't wearing chonies?  :dunno:
> *


It don't matter. He still around. Or lemme say I'm still keepin him around.  Lol! Blah! 

You get your wings tonight? I know I did. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2009, 07:02 PM~14564371
> *u just found that out  :biggrin:
> *


Nah. I always knew!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 23 2009, 08:02 PM~14564371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


was, but got busy with a job interview.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 :0 
pics by big head from rollerz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 23 2009, 09:40 PM~14565275
> *:0  :0
> pics by big head from rollerz
> 
> ...


disconnect hanging out the trunk? oh, he must be ready to nose up with someone. 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 09:45 PM~14565332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 23 2009, 09:42 PM~14565296
> *disconnect hanging out the trunk?  oh, he must be ready to nose up with someone.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



did he fuck your grandma in the ass, make you watch then suck off the shit or something? you always got something sour to say towards this fool. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 23 2009, 09:53 PM~14565399
> *did he fuck your grandma in the ass, make you watch then suck off the shit or something?  you always got something sour to say towards this fool. :uh:
> *


i fk with everybody. you included. i'm an equal opportunity shit talker. so mind your business and go swallow some more weenies


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 09:45 PM~14565332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

LETS PLAY "I SPY". I SPY HOOD HOPPER, DO YOU?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2009, 10:27 PM~14565673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that the thing all chopped up with rollin' sticker on windshield?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 23 2009, 08:33 PM~14565213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 23 2009, 11:11 PM~14566129
> *Aw! Memories! :happysad:  Lol!
> :uh:
> *


yeah.. i told those fuckers to hurry up cause it was wing day. still took their time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 22 2009, 10:46 PM~14555468
> *man whats up with u and talking about cocks all the time? something smells fishy.
> 
> 
> ...


taste like chicken. :burn:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2009, 07:56 PM~14564312
> *
> *


POSTIN FOR MY BOY LIL MIKE AND HIS COOK TEAM.
SLAUGHTERHOUSE SMOKERS WILL BE HOSTING A PLATE SALE / LOWRIDER DISPLAY SATURDAY AUGUST 1, 2009. IT WILL BE FROM 10:00AM - 6:00PM,
(YOU DO NOT HAVE TO STAY THERE ALL DAY).IT WILL BE HELD AT I-45 INK AT THE CORNER OF I-45 S. & COLLEGE. THEY WILL HAVE MOONWALKS FOR THE KIDS ALONG WITH POPCORN AND COTTEN CANDY. ADMISSION IS ONLY THE PURCHASE OF ONE PLATE PER CAR.
AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN OUT. COME OUT, HANG OUT AND SHOW OFF YOUR RIDE. OH YEAH I ALMOST FORGOT B.Y.O.B.

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if anyone needs parts for a 70....

no drivetrain no breaks no exhaust.

pretty rust panels but if theres something u need.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jun 30 2009, 03:41 PM~14343096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jus curious what happened with this sweet ride?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jul 23 2009, 10:02 PM~14566594
> *jus curious what happened with this sweet ride?
> *


Still for sale.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

GOT THEM IN STOCK!!!


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Finally Viernes!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 24 2009, 04:49 AM~14568023
> *Finally Viernes!!
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 24 2009, 05:49 AM~14568023
> *Finally Viernes!!
> *


x2!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 24 2009, 06:49 AM~14568023
> *Finally Viernes!!
> *


x3


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 05:30 AM~14568095
> *x2!!
> *


U have ur mexico soccer chonies on last night watchin da game???


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2009, 07:58 AM~14568364
> *U have ur mexico soccer chonies on last night watchin da game???
> *


sure did..!! :roflmao: 

ya i was watching it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 09:01 AM~14568379
> *sure did..!! :roflmao:
> 
> ya i was watching it.
> *


thats probably where you met your man. at one of them soccer games. prolly a mojo.. with a name like refugioi..or ignasio... fess up..which one is he?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2009, 08:17 AM~14568461
> *thats probably where you met your man. at one of them soccer games.  prolly a mojo..  with a name like refugioi..or ignasio...  fess up..which one is he?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hes def not a mojo! LOL! and he dont watch soccer. :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 07:01 AM~14568379
> *sure did..!! :roflmao:
> 
> ya i was watching it.
> *


Ready to see mexico get wooped by u.s on Sunday?????




































This ***** said refugio or ignacio!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2009, 09:39 AM~14568599
> *Ready to see mexico get wooped by u.s on Sunday?????
> This ***** said refugio or ignacio!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


i think its ignacio kinda wet that be getting drunk and telling his getting ripped off by the coyotes' and running from migra stories.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 09:30 AM~14568542
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hes def not a mojo! LOL! and he dont watch soccer. :no:
> *


IS HIS NAME REFUGIO OR IGNACIO? :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2009, 09:39 AM~14568599
> *Ready to see mexico get wooped by u.s on Sunday?????
> This ***** said refugio or ignacio!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


QUE ONDA? LISTO PAL PARTY TOMORROW?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2009, 08:39 AM~14568599
> *Ready to see mexico get wooped by u.s on Sunday?????
> This ***** said refugio or ignacio!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


oh i know the US gonna beat Mexico.  

he's stupid! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 24 2009, 09:02 AM~14568758
> *IS HIS NAME REFUGIO OR IGNACIO? :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:

no that's not his name. not even close! :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 08:12 AM~14568813
> *:roflmao:
> 
> no that's not his name. not even close!  :biggrin:
> *



Jeff? or Ralph?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 10:12 AM~14568813
> *:roflmao:
> 
> no that's not his name. not even close!  :biggrin:
> *


APOLINAR? EMETERIO? CANDELARIO? TIENE QUE SER UNO DE ESOS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 24 2009, 09:20 AM~14568886
> *Jeff? or Ralph?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nope.. :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 24 2009, 09:23 AM~14568918
> *APOLINAR? EMETERIO? CANDELARIO? TIENE QUE SER UNO DE ESOS
> *


OH HELL NO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 08:24 AM~14568930
> *OH HELL NO!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Danny? or Dani (en español)?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 24 2009, 09:31 AM~14569007
> *Danny? or Dani (en español)?
> *


:no:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 08:38 AM~14569072
> *:no:
> *


Does he claim to look like Richie Valenz on his High School picture.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 24 2009, 08:07 AM~14568785
> *QUE ONDA? LISTO PAL PARTY TOMORROW?
> *


Shit when were and how muhc??? Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 24 2009, 10:45 AM~14569142
> *Does he claim to look like Richie Valenz on his High School picture.
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2009, 10:52 AM~14569197
> *Shit when were and how muhc??? Lol
> *


PLUSH-TOMORROW NIGHT-LIKE $10 BUCKS

IF YOU GO EARLY WITH US YOU MIGHT GET IN FREE-MI CAMARADA IS HAVING HIS BIRTHDAY PARTY THERE SO MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET YOU IN


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 24 2009, 09:04 AM~14569304
> *PLUSH-TOMORROW NIGHT-LIKE $10 BUCKS
> 
> IF YOU GO EARLY WITH US YOU MIGHT GET IN FREE-MI CAMARADA IS HAVING HIS BIRTHDAY PARTY THERE SO MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET YOU IN
> *


Koo koo was kind of plannin on going either way so might see u there


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2009, 11:26 AM~14569467
> *Koo koo was kind of plannin on going either way so might see u there
> *


ORA PUES YA SABES ONDE ESTOY UP IN THE DJ BOOTH-I MIGHT GET ON THE TURN TABLES FOR A BIT :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 24 2009, 09:45 AM~14569142
> *Does he claim to look like Richie Valenz on his High School picture.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that pic still makes me laugh!! freakin graduation picture...LOL!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

took a day off n stil got a shitload of vacation time...


TGIF


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 01:06 PM~14570530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that pic still makes me laugh!! freakin graduation picture...LOL!!
> *


heffa. i was looking good.. mayne i had some hurr


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 24 2009, 11:06 AM~14570530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that pic still makes me laugh!! freakin graduation picture...LOL!!
> *



:biggrin: Is he like all other Houston men and sees himself like this?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2009, 12:43 PM~14570964
> *heffa.    i was looking good..    mayne i had some hurr
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 24 2009, 12:45 PM~14570973
> *:biggrin: Is he like all other Houston men and sees himself like this?
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! hes not overweight.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58+Jul 23 2009, 10:02 PM~14566594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 24 2009, 07:17 AM~14568461
> *thats probably where you met your man. at one of them soccer games.  prolly a mojo..  with a name like refugioi..or ignasio...  fess up..which one is he?
> 
> 
> ...


hemirenihildo. like this fool i used to work with at lubys when i was 15 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 24 2009, 08:39 AM~14568599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :nono: :nono: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2009, 09:39 AM~14568599
> *Ready to see mexico get wooped by u.s on Sunday?????
> This ***** said refugio or ignacio!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


otraves :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

CAME ACROSS THIS 

FIGURE I PASS IT TO THE H TOWN HOMIES SINCE I DON'T NEED ANY MORE CARS

84' REBUILT ENG AC N ALL THAT STARTS UP NICE, CLEAN IN AND OUT ALL EXTENSIONS INTACT NO DINGS OR DENTS ALL BODY PANELS LINED UP NICE. NICE CLOTH INT. ONLY A FADED SPOT ON TOP OF TRUNK AND TOP OF ROOF HAS PARTIAL VINYL TOP

$4500.00

FOR A SMALL FINDERS FEE ILL GIVE YOU THE DETAILS WHERE ITS AT AND THE PHONE NUMBER. ITS AN OLD LADYS CAR...

NOT IN HOUSTON, NOT MINE SO DON'T PM ME


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

Just want to ask a favor from the lil family , My shop was broken in to during the week and many things were stolen if any body hears any thing hit my brother up at 8326770558 i want to find out who would do this especialy if their in the lowrider community , Some pumps that i had are so able to be recognize and a piston pump that was going to take SIC out... J/k but its all good not down just at a stand still. If any of you hear about pumps or tools been sold at a low price let me know need to get back on it :thumbsup: THANKS  * LOW INC*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 24 2009, 05:35 PM~14573878
> *Just want to ask a favor from the lil family , My shop was broken in to during the week and many things were stolen if any body hears any thing hit my brother up at 8326770558  i want to find out who would do this especialy if their in the lowrider community , Some pumps that i had are so able to be recognize and a piston pump that was going to take SIC out... J/k but its all good not down just at a stand still. If any of you hear about pumps or tools been sold at a low price let me know need to get back on it :thumbsup:  THANKS     LOW INC
> *


sucks, i know what thats like


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 24 2009, 01:46 PM~14570981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


otraves also? damn how many new ****** hrny got.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 24 2009, 03:56 PM~14573562
> *CAME ACROSS THIS
> 
> FIGURE I PASS IT TO THE H TOWN HOMIES SINCE I DON'T NEED ANY MORE CARS
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 24 2009, 04:35 PM~14573878
> *Just want to ask a favor from the lil family , My shop was broken in to during the week and many things were stolen if any body hears any thing hit my brother up at 8326770558  i want to find out who would do this especialy if their in the lowrider community , Some pumps that i had are so able to be recognize and a piston pump that was going to take SIC out... J/k but its all good not down just at a stand still. If any of you hear about pumps or tools been sold at a low price let me know need to get back on it :thumbsup:  THANKS     LOW INC
> *


  damn that sux homie..i know how you feel..my crib got hit up last month..fucking sucks...someone must of knew of what you had and been there..cause its hard to get to your shop...i remember that night i went to get that window trim..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 24 2009, 06:35 PM~14573878
> *Just want to ask a favor from the lil family , My shop was broken in to during the week and many things were stolen if any body hears any thing hit my brother up at 8326770558  i want to find out who would do this especialy if their in the lowrider community , Some pumps that i had are so able to be recognize and a piston pump that was going to take SIC out... J/k but its all good not down just at a stand still. If any of you hear about pumps or tools been sold at a low price let me know need to get back on it :thumbsup:  THANKS     LOW INC
> *


damn homie thats fkd up bro, ill be on da look out for them thing on my side!!!  let me know if u need something...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 25 2009, 12:12 AM~14576291
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice 2 door :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wow you really are an idiot


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 25 2009, 12:24 AM~14576403
> *wow you really are an idiot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: his a fat idiot!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

passing the word


> _Originally posted by Skim+Jul 23 2009, 11:30 PM~14566276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 25 2009, 12:24 AM~14576403
> *wow you really are an idiot
> *


you either didn't noticed the rear doors molded shut.. or didn't understand my sarcasm. or both. 

either way, i want your mom out of my fucking house now.. come get the bitch!


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 9 2004, 11:35 AM~2375961
> *Yea I use to cruise 75th street Mason park back in the day. I don't let that stop me though........you can still catch me cruisin in my 64' 4dr or my 64' drop every little chance I get!!!
> *


 I REMEMBER THAT AND IT GET BUMPER TO BUMPER DOWN 75 CANAL AND HARRISBURG TO,I tell you some of my friends still have low lows and I w=miss it im getting back in it soon,i use to have a 1966 fairlane on daytons and 66 impala in swithche. Man Ive been out for a min because when i went to look up for switches and knockoffs its hard to find all the goodies like we use to. But back to having get togethers we should do like HPD Dose on houston imports and have a day cruise I have done it a few times and its fun we should get on for low lows


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2009, 08:45 PM~14565332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came out good darknesssssssss


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2009, 03:35 AM~14577294
> *:420:  :420:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 25 2009, 02:02 AM~14577002
> *you either didn't noticed the rear doors molded shut..    or didn't understand my sarcasm.  or both.
> 
> either way, i want your mom out of my fucking house now.. come get the bitch!
> *


the rear doors arent molded shut


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 25 2009, 12:01 PM~14578564
> *the rear doors arent molded shut
> *


look it. maybe you can just remove your rear door handles and pretend you have a 2 door.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 25 2009, 12:04 PM~14578581
> *look it.  maybe you can just remove your rear door handles  and pretend you have a 2 door.
> *


smh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 25 2009, 12:01 PM~14578564
> *the rear doors arent molded shut
> *


yes they are, the 2 door bel air & biscayne posts had longer doors with a frame around the window.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 25 2009, 12:06 PM~14578591
> *smh
> *












you still got a lot to learn short stuff.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 25 2009, 12:44 PM~14578771
> *yes they are, the 2 door bel air & biscayne posts had longer doors with a frame around the window.
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 2 door sedan, the one i posted is a 4 door sedan with the rear doors shaved, they arent molded they CAN BE OPENED :angry: :angry:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 24 2009, 01:52 PM~14572184
> *:yes:
> *


 :0 very nice lac, wish i could get it right now. hopefully when i get ready for one youll still have it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jul 25 2009, 06:17 AM~14577661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2009, 01:14 PM~14578906
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 25 2009, 11:19 AM~14578934
> *
> *


que pasa conla raza compa


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2009, 01:29 PM~14578991
> *que pasa conla raza compa
> *


TRABAJANDO  PERO LISTO PA LA NOCHE :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2009, 12:14 PM~14578906
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: where is granny?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 25 2009, 12:28 PM~14579339
> *TRABAJANDO  PERO LISTO PA LA NOCHE :biggrin:
> *


  yo tambien nos vamos pa plush downtown :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2009, 04:02 PM~14580074
> * yo tambien nos vamos pa plush downtown  :0  :0
> *


man nikka u trippin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2009, 02:14 PM~14579858
> *:biggrin:  where is granny?
> *


wow nekka 1991 dancer og in the game :worship: :worship:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2009, 04:03 PM~14580082
> *wow nekka 1991 dancer og in the game  :worship:  :worship:
> *


lmao she called u a pussy for callin for back up...lmao!....MIKE?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2009, 03:03 PM~14580084
> *lmao she called u a pussy for callin for back up...lmao!....MIKE?
> *


i was like "i need back up granny gone wild in the parking lot " over :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2009, 04:05 PM~14580094
> *i was like "i need back up granny gone wild in the parking lot " over  :cheesy:
> *


George Smith sed "Ah what was that""Oh and im from africa" lmao! the whole time it took him 45 min to say that


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jul 25 2009, 03:06 PM~14580099
> *George Smith sed "Ah what was that""Oh and im from africa" lmao! the whole time it took him 45 min to say that
> *


 :cheesy: only at the big c nekka :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2009, 03:02 PM~14580074
> * yo tambien nos vamos pa plush downtown  :0  :0
> *


U ain't talmbout it!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 






Tas muy viejo wey!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 25 2009, 05:50 PM~14580288
> *U ain't talmbout it!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0
> Tas muy viejo wey!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

el infierno que todos me llamo Ignacio


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Jul 25 2009, 06:32 PM~14580507
> *el infierno que todos me llamo Ignacio
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

orale' uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 25 2009, 03:50 PM~14580288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: you too cool for those clubs huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 25 2009, 07:29 PM~14581506
> *you too young that they wont let you in. plus they got a special section for frutydrinks gangstas  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> :uh:  :uh: you too cool  for those clubs huh?
> *


Pshhhhhhh!!!!!


Ill be there.....in da fruitydrink section  don't know if they'll let u in wit ur 1996 polo boots,ostrich belt, and church shirt :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 25 2009, 07:57 PM~14581656
> *Pshhhhhhh!!!!!
> Ill be there.....in da fruitydrink section  don't know if they'll let u in wit ur 1996 polo boots,ostrich belt, and church shirt :biggrin:
> *


you know how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Jul 25 2009, 06:32 PM~14580507
> *el infierno que todos me llamo Ignacio
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Sup Ernesto i hope all goes well with the long haul uso . Ill talk to u later :420:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jul 25 2009, 09:29 PM~14581506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey hoimes i got a 82 coupe 4 sale 3500 frim or trade 4 60 65 impala got 2 be 2 door


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jul 26 2009, 03:04 AM~14583323
> *Sup Ernesto i hope all goes well with the long haul uso . Ill talk to u later :420:
> *


Thanks uce, got a long day ahead of us. :420:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 26 2009, 07:14 AM~14583977
> *hey hoimes i got a 82 coupe 4 sale 3500 frim or trade 4 60 65 impala got 2 be 2 door
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 25 2009, 07:57 PM~14581656
> *Pshhhhhhh!!!!!
> Ill be there.....in da fruitydrink section  *


 :uh: :uh: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*13X7 ZENITH FOR SALE NEW RIMS AND TIRES. $2,200 SEND PM IF INTERESTED. *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Since everyone else is posting up stuff for sale I have some Alpha 22s with Lexani 265/35/22 tires 5x5 bolt patteren tires have less than 1000 miles on them. $1000 firm.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Game time


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2009, 11:17 AM~14584942
> *Since everyone else is posting up stuff for sale I have some Alpha 22s with Lexani 265/35/22 tires 5x5 bolt patteren tires have less than 1000 miles on them. $1000 firm.
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: i see a DCM impala in the background..... any info on that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jul 26 2009, 11:52 AM~14584806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


price sure dropped since last time you posted it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 26 2009, 12:12 PM~14585646
> *:nicoderm:  i see a DCM impala in the background..... any info on that
> *


If u lookin for a impala we got the 96 impala factory over at empire autosports aka duron tires on stuebner airline


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2009, 02:38 PM~14585757
> *:0
> price sure dropped since last time you posted it.
> *


but the price for you is $2000.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 26 2009, 02:12 PM~14585646
> *:nicoderm:  i see a DCM impala in the background..... any info on that
> *


It belongs to my neighbors son, he was tring to sell it a while back but I don't know if he still wants to sell it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2009, 03:40 PM~14586030
> *but the price for you is $2000.
> *


no thanks, rims look like shit. look like generic 22's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

parade brand wheels. mayne.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2009, 03:42 PM~14586040
> *no thanks, rims look like shit.  look like generic 22's
> *


Perfect for a generic looking fake capala.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2009, 03:43 PM~14586048
> *Perfect for a generic looking fake capala.
> *


 :0 




:angry:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 24 2009, 07:39 AM~14568599
> *5 TO 0 !!
> * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 26 2009, 02:15 PM~14586220
> *MEXICO WHOOPED THAT ASS 5 TO 0 !!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: X5, HELL YEAH!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 26 2009, 02:15 PM~14586220
> *MEXICO WHOOPED THAT ASS 5 TO 0 !!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man them boys surpised me!! Made my inner ******* ****** self come out!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 26 2009, 04:15 PM~14586220
> *MEXICO WHOOPED THAT ASS 5 TO 0 !!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


bout damn time.......i was in yo city man


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 03:57 PM~14586835
> *Man them  boys surpised me!! Made my inner ******* ****** self come out!!!!
> *


*HOW IN THA FUCK YOU GONNA DEGRADE YOUR OWN PEOPLE WITH THAT NAME CALLING ?? WERE YOU FROM AFRICA ?? *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 26 2009, 04:02 PM~14586877
> *HOW IN THA FUCK YOU GONNA DEGRADE YOUR OWN PEOPLE WITH THAT NAME CALLING ?? WERE YOU FROM AFRICA ??
> *


Shit half da people think im from africa.......






Plus no shame in being a *******......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 04:14 PM~14586967
> *Shit half da people think im from africa.......
> Plus no shame  in being a *******......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 26 2009, 05:00 PM~14586857
> *bout damn time.......i was in yo city man
> *



VIVA MEXICO CABRONES>>>>>>>>>>>>>



5 ----- O PUTOS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man it was hot as fuck today


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 04:14 PM~14586967
> *Shit half da people think im from africa.......
> Plus no shame  in being a *******......
> *


VIVA LOS MOJADOS CABRONES!!! i was laid off for a month because work was slow, so they kept mostly gringos working, but thanks to their bad work, they call us the MOJADOS WITH SKILLS BACK!!  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 04:14 PM~14586967
> *Shit half da people think im from africa.......
> Plus no shame  in being a *******......
> *


i bet you wish your part of town could produce classic hits like this huh

http://www.zshare.net/audio/631628004ef170ec/


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2009, 05:06 PM~14587396
> *i bet you wish your part of town  could produce classic hits like this huh
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/631628004ef170ec/
> *


No.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 26 2009, 06:02 PM~14586877
> *HOW IN THA FUCK YOU GONNA DEGRADE YOUR OWN PEOPLE WITH THAT NAME CALLING ?? WERE YOU FROM AFRICA ??
> *


worse, he's from northside


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2009, 05:15 PM~14587458
> *worse, he's from northside
> *


I'm from spring...kennth said i can't be claiming northside no more.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:uh:














:biggrin:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Billetproof rolled into Texas for the first time I told Mike I needed the award for best Flake paint job and he came through  Thanks Sic713!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 26 2009, 05:22 PM~14587528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of the whole car?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2009, 06:44 PM~14587658
> *northside is northside. you live on 249 and cypresswood. thats tomball. not northside. you live in tomball texas.  :biggrin:
> any pics of the whole car?
> *


what it used to look like..







and now gettin ready for paint..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 26 2009, 07:22 PM~14587528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

way i see it, anything outside beltway, dont even count 

and its like i said before check the zip codes.. cause seems like everybody wants to claim they're HOOD or say they rep for the HOOD. get all the typical HOOD tattoo's but end of the day, they go home to their nice brick houses in good neighborhoods. and they go home early if its their nite to be on neighborhood watch. i'm just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 26 2009, 06:29 PM~14587953
> *:uh:
> :0
> 
> ...


Bitch.......u couldn't get out da hood if u wanted to....so u ain't got no choice to say dat and be "hood"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2009, 07:52 PM~14588588
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Quew dices pelon????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 08:11 PM~14588811
> *Quew dices pelon????
> *


sientate y te platico didnt see you at plush yesterday :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2009, 08:13 PM~14588837
> *sientate y te platico didnt see you at plush yesterday :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Ha...na I went down da skreet to epic right around da corner....that place is like da super bowl of super hoes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

rollin-hard...
miralo que pues homie, u back in town already!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

$moneymaker$


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 08:17 PM~14588878
> *Ha...na I went down da skreet to epic right around da corner....that place is like da super bowl of super hoes!!!! :biggrin:
> *


we went there after wards but its was kind of wack this bout 3 am :420:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2009, 08:23 PM~14588948
> *we went there after wards but its was kind of wack this bout 3 am  :420:
> *


Yea after hours ain't all dat nice.......but I tell u wat...during normal hours....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 08:28 PM~14588991
> *Yea after hours ain't all dat nice.......but I tell u wat...during normal hours....
> *


i heard plush was tight popping bottles with the homies . LOTS OF BEACON EVERYWHERE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard
:uh: :uh: QUE ONDA BROWN QUE DICE LA RAZA PESADA ? :guns: :guns:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2009, 08:30 PM~14589014
> *i heard plush was tight  popping bottles with the homies . LOTS OF BEACON EVERYWHERE  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Mayne!!! Yea plush goes hard and has lots of bitches also...but had to try something new.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 08:36 PM~14589045
> *Mayne!!! Yea plush goes hard and has lots of bitches also...but had to try something new.....
> *


  WE GOING TO SEE GEORGE LOPEZ AND THEN ALLURE NEXT WEEKEND ITS :420: :420: TIME :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

chore77 que rollo chapparo!! EN QUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1283306108.html

ay guey!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14589068
> * WE GOING TO SEE GEORGE LOPEZ AND THEN ALLURE NEXT WEEKEND ITS  :420:  :420: TIME :biggrin:
> *


Oh fuck its next week already hu??? :0 :0 need to see if there's still some tickets available....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14589071
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1283306108.html
> 
> ay guey!
> *


 :uh: :uh: IS ALMOST WORTH AS MUCH AS THE CASITA :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1287139250.html

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14589071
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1283306108.html
> 
> ay guey!
> *



That is sentimental value.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 26 2009, 08:38 PM~14589071
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1283306108.html
> 
> ay guey!
> *


GAWD DAM!!! WTF???????????


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 26 2009, 08:22 PM~14588932
> *rollin-hard...
> miralo que pues homie, u back in town already!!!!
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 08:40 PM~14589078
> *Oh fuck its next week already hu??? :0 :0 need to see if there's still some tickets available....
> *


GOOD LUCK WE GOT THEM THE FIRST WEEK THEY WENT ON SALE AND ONE OF MY HOMIES BEEN LOOKING FOR SUM BUT NO LUCK :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 26 2009, 10:41 PM~14589086
> *That is sentimental value.
> *


no, that's a retirement plan. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just got back from 45 north and tidwell, at biglots parkinglot, cops were cool as fuck, they let everyone chill, they were only fucking with them fools that were acting stupid blowing train horns and shit, a lot more lowlows showed up today,


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2009, 08:43 PM~14589098
> *GOOD LUCK WE GOT THEM THE FIRST WEEK THEY WENT ON SALE AND ONE OF MY HOMIES BEEN LOOKING FOR SUM BUT NO LUCK  :angry:
> *


Dam!!!  well if u hear of some lemme know...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 08:44 PM~14589115
> *Dam!!!  well if u hear of some lemme know...
> *


   I WILL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 26 2009, 10:44 PM~14589113
> *just got back from 45 north and tidwell, at biglots parkinglot, cops were cool as fuck, they let everyone chill, they were only fucking with them fools that were acting stupid blowing train horns and shit, a lot more lowlows showed up today,
> *


 :angry: CANT CALL ME UP FOOL!!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2009, 08:36 PM~14589044
> *rollin-hard
> :uh:  :uh: QUE ONDA BROWN QUE DICE LA RAZA PESADA ? :guns:  :guns:
> *


nada nada mirando QUE AY DE NUEVO


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 26 2009, 08:44 PM~14589113
> *just got back from 45 north and tidwell, at biglots parkinglot, cops were cool as fuck, they let everyone chill, they were only fucking with them fools that were acting stupid blowing train horns and shit, a lot more lowlows showed up today,
> *



We have a chill spot for Saturday. August 1 , 2009 and August 8, 2009. Everyone is invited, people that cant act right , stay home.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 26 2009, 08:48 PM~14589154
> *nada  nada  mirando  QUE AY  DE NUEVO
> *


NO PUES ESPERANDO PARA ARMAR PA TRAS hno: hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 26 2009, 10:48 PM~14589162
> *We have a chill spot for Saturday. August 1 , 2009 and August 8, 2009. Everyone is invited, people that cant act right , stay home.
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14589166
> *NO PUES ESPERANDO PARA ARMAR PA TRAS  hno:  hno:
> *


 :guns: :nono: :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 08:36 PM~14589045
> *Mayne!!! Yea plush goes hard and has lots of bitches also...but had to try something new.....
> *


did u jerk dance????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2009, 09:06 PM~14589326
> *did u jerk dance????
> *


Na...I was in da restroom when they played dat song....:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just sayin


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 10:44 PM~14589115
> *Dam!!!  well if u hear of some lemme know...
> *


got ours on the toyota center site. still some left. not gonna be close though.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 26 2009, 09:20 PM~14589438
> *got ours on the toyota center site. still some left. not gonna be close though.
> *


Found some on ticketluck.com right in fron floor secton a  there's plenty left on dat website...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 09:27 PM~14589503
> *Found some on ticketluck.com right in fron floor secton a  there's plenty left on dat website...
> *


should put that money into your ride so ****** will stop clowning on u, im just sayin... :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

OKAY HERE WE HAVE A 1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM UP FOR RAFFLE TICKETS ARE $20.00 FOR EACH SQUARE AND ARE PAYPAL ONLY AND FIRST 100 ENTRIES 

1992 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, 5.0 ENGINE 159,000 MILES WHITE/ BLUE INTERIOR
ALL THE CROME AND LIGHTS ARE IN GOOD SHAPE NO CRACKS OR DENTS, A FEW SMALL RUST SPOTS HERE AND THERE I HAVE BEEN DRIVING THIS CAR AS MY DAILY, RUNS GREAT , NEW MUFFLER AND REAR EXHAUSTAND NEW BATTERY. HEAT AND AC WORKS BLOWS COLD EVEN THE RADIO WORKS, POWER SEATS AND POWER WINDOWS POWER LOCKS, THE REAR DRIVERS DOOR WILL BE FIXED AND REPLACED WITH ANOTHER ONE, AND A LITTLE DENT ON THE PASSENGER DOOR, AND COMES WITH YOUR CHOICE OF 92 HUBCAPS WIRE OR THE CLASSIC SHIELDS. THIS WOULD BE A GREAT CAR FOR SOMEONE TO BUILD OR FOR SOMEONE TO USE AS A DONOR TO BUILD A 90D COUPE WITH. 

HOW TO PLAY PAYPAL [email protected] 

SEND 20$ PAYMENT FOR SWITCHS ALONG WITH THE NUMBERS YOU WOULD LIKE
ALONG WITH YOUR SCREEN NAME

WINNER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, I CAN HOLD THE CAR TILL SHIPPING IS ARRANGED

DRAWING WE BE HELD AS SOON AS ALL SQUARES ARE FILLED. 
























[/quote]
MORE PICTURES IN THE FORSALE TOPIC


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2009, 09:31 PM~14589544
> *should put that money into your ride so ****** will stop clowning on u, im just sayin... :biggrin:
> *


I ain't paying for it....so stfu......all dat money in ur batmobile...and ****** still yap bout it.......I'm jus sayin.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 09:33 PM~14589562
> *I ain't paying for it....so stfu......all dat money in ur batmobile...and ****** still yap bout it.......I'm jus sayin.....
> *


i dont have alot of money in it. pito lips


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2009, 09:36 PM~14589597
> *i dont have alot of money in it. pito lips
> *


Oh my bad........"wells fargo buitl....wells fargo owned" somebody else got da money into it....lmao!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 09:38 PM~14589614
> *Oh my bad........"wells fargo buitl....wells fargo owned" somebody else got da money into it....lmao!!!
> *


its called O.P.M. read up on it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2009, 09:42 PM~14589645
> *its called O.P.M.  read up on it
> *


Hmmmm.....come on...get pancakes and let's go see g.lopez next week...yo tim.id ass needs to laugh and relieve some stress.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 09:46 PM~14589675
> *Hmmmm.....come on...get pancakes and let's go see g.lopez next week...yo tim.id ass needs to laugh and relieve some stress.......
> *


i laughed plenty when u started up your car the other day :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2009, 09:48 PM~14589702
> *i laughed plenty when u started up your car the other day  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :ugh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 11:38 PM~14589614
> *Oh my bad........"wells fargo buitl....wells fargo owned" somebody else got da money into it....lmao!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2009, 11:38 PM~14589614
> *Oh my bad........"wells fargo buitl....wells fargo owned" somebody else got da money into it....lmao!!!
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2009, 11:48 PM~14589702
> *i laughed plenty when u started up your car the other day  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

dónde está mi hny brn eyez¿


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

new cell phone coming in soon.. anybody wanna call dibs on my sidekick lx? shows some wear.. but works fine. original box and all instructions and paperwork included..along with pouch.. make offer.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Jul 27 2009, 06:54 AM~14591126
> *dónde está mi hny brn eyez¿
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 24 2009, 03:18 PM~14572474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CRAZINESS!!! but no....he dont know about this site. :no: think i already seen that that aint always a good idea... :ugh: :roflmao: 


on another note....FK MONDAYS!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 08:10 AM~14591259
> *:nosad: i cant even pronouce that name....
> slim...we already had this convo...  :roflmao:
> only need one.. :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao: HA HA THIS CHIT IS FUNNY AND *YES FK MONDAYS* :guns:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 07:16 AM~14591286
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: i know you aint mr. hny brn eyz cause i know you cant type like that unless you using some translator website.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 27 2009, 07:49 AM~14591409
> *:roflmao: HA HA THIS CHIT IS FUNNY AND YES FK MONDAYS :guns:
> *


agreed!!!

how was your weekend?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 08:51 AM~14591413
> *:uh: i know you aint mr. hny brn eyz cause i know you cant type like that unless you using some translator website.
> *


i'm innocent on this one. i wouldnt wanna be MR hrny brn eyes anyway. :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 08:51 AM~14591417
> *agreed!!!
> 
> how was your weekend?
> *


*PARTY PARTY PARTY* :h5:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 07:59 AM~14591446
> *i'm innocent on this one.  i wouldnt wanna be MR hrny brn eyes anyway.  :uh:
> *


:ugh: neither would i. :banghead: :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 27 2009, 08:24 AM~14591531
> *PARTY PARTY PARTY :h5:
> *


:thumbsup: 

sounds like fun. oh and thanks for the invite. :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 09:47 AM~14591648
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> sounds like fun. oh and thanks for the invite. :uh:
> ...


NO LE CAES :no: TE PEGA Mr Hny Brn Eyz :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 27 2009, 08:57 AM~14591718
> *NO LE CAES :no: TE PEGA Mr Hny Brn Eyz :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: 

yea right!! :no:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 10:33 AM~14591955
> *:roflmao:
> 
> yea right!! :no:
> *


ORALE PUES THIS WEEKEND WE'RE STARTING FRIDAY AT DECO LOUNGE THEN SATURDAY AT PLUSH  WE MAY DO WEDNESDAY PERO NO SE DONDE TODAVIA Y EL DOMINGO EN ESCOBAR


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 06:10 AM~14591259
> *
> 
> CRAZINESS!!! but no....he dont know about this site. :no: think i already seen that that aint always a good idea... :ugh:  :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 27 2009, 09:45 AM~14592028
> *ORALE PUES THIS WEEKEND WE'RE STARTING FRIDAY AT DECO LOUNGE THEN SATURDAY AT PLUSH  WE MAY DO WEDNESDAY PERO NO SE DONDE TODAVIA Y EL DOMINGO EN ESCOBAR
> *


oh ok cool. we're trying to find out where we going after the George Lopez show. still undecided. gotta few bday parties this weekend.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2009, 09:47 AM~14592041
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 11:00 AM~14592134
> *:happysad:
> *


you call your new man "babe" also? :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 10:08 AM~14592204
> *you call your new man "babe" also?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao: 

STHU FOOL!!! LOL!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 09:08 AM~14592204
> *you call your new man "babe" also?  :0
> *


she better not


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2009, 11:42 AM~14592484
> *she better not
> *


lay the law down sheriff lone star


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 10:54 AM~14592091
> *oh ok cool. we're trying to find out where we going after the George Lopez show. still undecided. gotta few bday parties this weekend.... :biggrin:
> *


JU PARTY ALOT TOO :yes: I SAW RAGALAC AT PLUSH TWO WEEKS AGO :yes:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2009, 10:42 AM~14592484
> *she better not
> *


 :roflmao: soo silly. :biggrin: im sure you call ole gal babe.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 10:43 AM~14592497
> *lay the law down sheriff lone star
> *


fkin instigator! :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 27 2009, 11:10 AM~14592762
> *JU PARTY ALOT TOO :yes: I SAW RAGALAC AT PLUSH TWO WEEKS AGO :yes:
> *


not out clubing as much as i used to. only for a bday. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 12:39 PM~14593080
> *not out clubing as much as i used to. only for a bday. :biggrin:
> *


POS TE PERDISTE EL BDAY DE MI CAMARADA LAST SATURDAY-2 GOOSE BOTTLES AND A BUCHANAS :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 10:37 AM~14593052
> *:roflmao:  soo silly. :biggrin:  im sure you call ole gal babe.
> *


no i call her by first and last name. works everytime


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14593249
> *POS TE PERDISTE EL BDAY DE MI CAMARADA LAST SATURDAY-2 GOOSE BOTTLES AND A BUCHANAS :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


:roflmao: 

i cant drink sweet drinks anymore. i get sick. if im drinkin vodka...no more cranberry. gotta mix it with sprite. :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2009, 12:19 PM~14593486
> *no i call her by first and last name. works everytime
> *


how sweet... :ugh:

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 01:34 PM~14593629
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i cant drink sweet drinks anymore. i get sick. if im drinkin vodka...no more cranberry. gotta mix it with sprite. :happysad:
> *


THAT CAN BE ARRANGED


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 27 2009, 01:25 PM~14594123
> *THAT CAN BE ARRANGED
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 27 2009, 11:34 AM~14593629
> *:roflmao:
> 
> i cant drink sweet drinks anymore. i get sick. if im drinkin vodka...no more cranberry. gotta mix it with sprite. :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14594465
> *:uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


POS TU QUE QUIERES? KOOLAID :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2009, 01:51 PM~14594465
> *:uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


whatta fkin girl! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 27 2009, 01:55 PM~14594526
> *POS TU QUE QUIERES? KOOLAID :biggrin:
> *


for real with an umbrella, piece of pineapple and a cherry on top. :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jul 27 2009, 12:55 PM~14594526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goose and cranberry dats all!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Jul 27 2009, 03:04 PM~14594656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


queer drink


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2009, 02:05 PM~14594664
> *goose and cranberry dats all!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


fk sweet drinks. vodka and sprite or gin and tonic.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 09:43 AM~14592497
> *lay the law down sheriff lone star
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

need you guys help......if anyone sees this truck in they hood gimmie a call.....they stole it from my job today it belongs to my potna jose..







....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2009, 08:09 PM~14597980
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 27 2009, 08:01 PM~14597902
> *need you guys help......if anyone sees this truck in they hood gimmie a call.....they stole it from my job today it belongs to my potna jose..
> 
> 
> ...


no snitchin' :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 27 2009, 08:01 PM~14597902
> *need you guys help......if anyone sees this truck in they hood gimmie a call.....they stole it from my job today it belongs to my potna jose..
> 
> 
> ...



mayne there's prolly 3 of those exactly like that in my hood



p.s., when i worked at gulf states toyota, i made $5 an hour. couldn't even afford one of the cars i put together. ya'll must be bawlin over thurr nowadays


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 08:23 PM~14598129
> *no snitchin'    :uh:
> *


Sounds like its on blocks in nanas back yard.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 27 2009, 08:23 PM~14598134
> *mayne there's prolly 3 of those exactly like that in my hood
> p.s., when i worked at gulf states toyota, i made $5 an hour.  couldn't even afford one of the cars i put together.  ya'll must be bawlin over thurr nowadays
> *


ha yea then i guess we r ballin if u only made 5 bux an hour :0 :biggrin: :nosad:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 05:01 AM~14591139
> *new cell phone coming in soon..  anybody wanna call dibs on my sidekick lx?  shows some wear..  but works fine. original box and all instructions and paperwork included..along with pouch..  make offer.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: thats a piece of shit i got one free for anyone that wants it :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 27 2009, 08:24 PM~14598137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch, you should use it, instead of that pink razr you working with. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 07:25 PM~14598628
> *bitch, you should use it, instead of that pink razr you working with.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: i did and got tired of that pos in a week so got a new phone now but it aint pink :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 27 2009, 09:32 PM~14598710
> *:uh:  :uh: i did and got tired of that pos in a week so got a new phone now but it aint pink  :biggrin:
> *


dont lie, i see that pink phone you had. with the bling kit. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 07:34 PM~14598727
> *dont lie, i see that pink phone you had.  with the bling kit.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: lier i have the mexican flag stamped on it fool :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 27 2009, 09:43 PM~14598814
> *:uh: lier i have the mexican flag stamped on it fool :twak:  :twak:
> *


yeah aight :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 07:46 PM~14598841
> *yeah aight  :uh:
> *


 :uh: DONT YOU HAVE SUM KAREOKE VIDEOS TO SEARCH FOR ON YOU TUBE AND SEE IF YOU CAN SING EM THIS WEEKEND 
DO THIS ONE FOR LA RAZA PUTO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 27 2009, 09:56 PM~14598916
> *:uh: DONT YOU HAVE SUM KAREOKE VIDEOS  TO SEARCH FOR ON YOU TUBE AND SEE IF YOU CAN SING EM THIS WEEKEND
> DO THIS ONE FOR LA RAZA PUTO
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 27 2009, 09:56 PM~14598916
> *:uh: DONT YOU HAVE SUM KAREOKE VIDEOS  TO SEARCH FOR ON YOU TUBE AND SEE IF YOU CAN SING EM THIS WEEKEND
> DO THIS ONE FOR LA RAZA PUTO
> 
> ...


no it was only mojo night, the day you went. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 27 2009, 07:59 PM~14598938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 07:25 PM~14598628
> *naw, someone has their bucket parked back there.    figured it was good hiding spot since most ya'll ****** skurred of the hood.
> bitch, you should use it, instead of that pink razr you working with.  :uh:
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/etc/1292352842.html

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2009, 10:34 PM~14599347
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/etc/1292352842.html
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 female clown? i'm jacking off now!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

Jus stopped by to shout at my Texas ******


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 27 2009, 09:36 PM~14599369
> *:0  female clown?  i'm jacking off now!
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:27 AM~14600882
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> *


did u get the pics of the mountains?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 12:27 AM~14600881
> *Jus stopped by to shout at my Texas ******
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 12:27 AM~14600881
> *Jus stopped by to shout at my Texas ******
> *


what about the Chicanos, guey :uh:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 27 2009, 10:28 PM~14600909
> *
> *


Whats up with one of my main ****** down in THE BIG TX


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 27 2009, 11:27 PM~14600893
> *did u get the pics of the mountains?
> *


Nah Bro...Did you send em to my cell?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:29 PM~14600921
> *what about the Chicanos, guey  :uh:
> *


Damn it feels good to hear someone use the word Chicano. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:32 AM~14600975
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:32 AM~14600975
> *Damn it feels good to hear someone use the word Chicano.  :biggrin:
> *


I know what you mean *m*iggah!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH+Jul 28 2009, 12:30 AM~14600938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea bro, will re send it tomorrow


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2009, 10:29 PM~14600921
> *what about the Chicanos, guey  :uh:
> *


Everybody that knows me -knows I mean my ****** as in all my ryderz- BLAC WHITE- BROWN- all of yall muthafuccas :uh: 

SO DONT BE GETTIN YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH GUEY


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:32 AM~14600975
> *Damn it feels good to hear someone use the word Chicano.  :biggrin:
> *


puro chicano arte in Cali :cheesy:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:34 PM~14601002
> *I know what you mean miggah!
> *


Que chingaos es un Miggah? Lol.......


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 27 2009, 11:35 PM~14601024
> *puro chicano arte in Cali :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 12:35 AM~14601021
> *Everybody that knows me -knows I mean my ****** as in all my ryderz- BLAC WHITE- BROWN- all of yall muthafuccas  :uh:
> 
> SO DONT BE GETTIN YOUR PANTIES IN A BUNCH GUEY
> *


Can't even tease a cracker jack without him getting his pussyhurt. my bad peckerwood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:35 AM~14601027
> *Que chingaos es un Miggah? Lol.......
> *


Mexican ******


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 27 2009, 10:34 PM~14601004
> *nothin much bro just rolled in to Cali. Aint slept in few days, my eyes look like this :420:
> 
> *


Well holla at me tomoROw-- or the next day after you have had some sleep  


WAIT A SECOND- what the fuc you doin in Cali???


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 27 2009, 11:35 PM~14601024
> *puro chicano arte in Cali :cheesy:
> *


What time did you make it there Homie?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 12:37 AM~14601054
> *Well holla at me tomoROw-- or the next day after you have had some sleep
> WAIT A SECOND- what the fuc you doin in Cali???
> *


got borred so I took a drive :dunno:

jk na bro i'm here on business


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:37 PM~14601053
> *Mexican ******
> *


Damn Homie you just described about 80% of the Houston youngsters..... :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2009, 10:36 PM~14601044
> *Can't even tease a cracker jack without him getting his pussyhurt.  my bad peckerwood.
> *


I was laughin at you fool-- trust me- It takes ALOT more then the few words you spoke to even makes my nerves jump even jus a little bit.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:39 AM~14601086
> *Damn Homie you just described all 80% of the Houston youngsters.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 27 2009, 10:39 PM~14601076
> *got borred so I took a drive :dunno:
> 
> jk na bro i'm here on business
> *


YOU BETTER BE GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE-- I DONT WANT YOU ENDIN UP LIKE ME


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:38 AM~14601065
> *What time did you make it there Homie?
> *


About 6...Will send you pics manana of the cars....rare mafuckas at the shop! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 12:40 AM~14601088
> *I was laughin at you fool-- trust me- It takes ALOT more then the few words you spoke to even makes my nerves jump even jus a little bit.....
> *


x2. shit talking is shit talking. the youngsters can't handle it like the old folks can. they're quick to get hurt and get defensive.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2009, 10:41 PM~14601113
> *x2. shit talking is shit talking.  the youngsters can't handle it like the old folks can.  they're quick to get hurt and get defensive.
> *


Its all good--- now I gotta get my old ass to bed :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 27 2009, 11:41 PM~14601112
> *About 6...Will send you pics manana of the cars....rare mafuckas at the shop! :0
> *


 Orale Bro...  Man i bet you guys are tired from all the driving...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 12:43 AM~14601128
> *Its all good--- now I gotta get my old ass to bed :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: don't forget to dream about the angelitos :angel: 



















no ****!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 12:41 AM~14601108
> *YOU BETTER BE GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE-- I DONT WANT YOU ENDIN UP LIKE ME
> *


 :0 na its all good, plus im taking advantage to hang out with some friends while im here.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:40 PM~14601092
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


O, y no seas Mamon Latin....When have i acted like a Miggah? :angry: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:43 AM~14601132
> *Orale Bro...   Man i bet you guys are tired from all the driving...
> *


Pullin that trailer thru the crazy mountains was no joke


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:45 AM~14601152
> *O, y no seas Mamon Latin....When have i acted like a Miggah? :angry:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


when you took that pic of yourself w/o a shirt trying to flaunt like the Geto Boyz


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 27 2009, 11:46 PM~14601160
> *Pullin that trailer thru the crazy mountains was no joke
> *


Damn, i can just imagine....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:48 PM~14601185
> *when you took that pic of yourself w/o a shirt trying to flaunt like the Geto Boyz
> 
> 
> ...


Lol........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Te sales de a madre Bro.... Tas pesado Homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jul 28 2009, 12:50 AM~14601209
> *Lol........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Te sales de a madre Bro.... Tas pesado Homie..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Jul 28 2009, 12:32 AM~14600975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




none of that shit. matters. you were either born here, or you a wet. nuff said.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I am pleased to present that we have changed our Traffic 4th annual show from Upland to Ontario. It will be held on the same date November 8th 2009 but just in a much bigger location. We will have trailer parking, there will be plenty of parking for spectators, there will be beer gardens, food vendors, and plenty other things. I will get on flyers soon. This show should be a great show. Lowrider Magazine, Streetlow Magazine, Impalas Magazine, will be covering our show. We hope to see everyone there. We are going to try to make this show memorable. If you have any questions contact 

Mark president Traffic C.C.(909)781-0692

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:48 PM~14601185
> *when you took that pic of yourself w/o a shirt trying to flaunt like the Geto Boyz
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


blah!! tuesday..... :around:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 28 2009, 08:00 AM~14602435
> *
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

D.J. Latin selling his regal, tired of looking at it so it has to go. Liquidating his car sales lot... 51 coupe sold, Mazteca sold, now selling the regal for 3,000 obo. Contact him at [email protected]

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1278608933.html


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jul 27 2009, 10:44 PM~14601138
> *:0  na its all good, plus im taking advantage to hang out with some friends while im here.
> *


You should ROll thROugh coloRadO on your way bac and well take the 64 out for some fun :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 AM~14602859
> *D.J. Latin selling his regal, tired of looking at it so it has to go. Liquidating his car sales lot... 51 coupe sold, Mazteca sold, now selling the regal for 3,000 obo. Contact him at [email protected]
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1278608933.html
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 28 2009, 11:50 AM~14603971
> *You should ROll thROugh coloRadO on your way bac and well take the 64 out for some fun  :0
> *


I'm flying back but i'm building a car that I can drive across the U.S. to the shows, i'll make sure to add coloRaDo to the list :biggrin: :wave:

Got to go check out some cars, hit me up on cell


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u209/bo...07/IMG_2669.jpg[/img]
[/quote]

Water your plant Bojoe!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 28 2009, 12:17 PM~14604216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao pinche bojoe, i need to go take him a bucket of water. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2009, 07:22 AM~14602859
> *D.J. Latin selling his regal, tired of looking at it so it has to go. Liquidating his car sales lot... 51 coupe sold, Mazteca sold, now selling the regal for 3,000 obo. Contact him at [email protected]
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1278608933.html
> *


3k no ac no power window or power locks???? Nombre pinche I thought I got away wit a good 1 u really trying to get somebody....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2009, 11:37 AM~14604936
> *3k no ac no power window or power locks???? Nombre pinche I thought I got away wit a good 1 u really trying to get somebody....
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2009, 12:37 PM~14604936
> *3k no ac no power window or power locks???? Nombre pinche I thought I got away wit a good 1 u really trying to get somebody....
> *


Johnny Lazo (Ex-KQQK DJ) Now on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com Tuesday's & Friday's from 2-6pm central time


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Johnny Lazo (Ex-KQQK DJ) Now on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com Tuesday's & Friday's from 2-6pm central time


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u209/bo...07/IMG_2669.jpg[/img]


Water your plant Bojoe!
[/quote]
:rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 AM~14602859
> *D.J. Latin selling his regal, tired of looking at it so it has to go. Liquidating his car sales lot... 51 coupe sold, Mazteca sold, now selling the regal for 3,000 obo. Contact him at [email protected]
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1278608933.html
> *


and the gn :tears:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wussup wussup...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2009, 01:37 PM~14604936
> *3k no ac no power window or power locks???? Nombre pinche I thought I got away wit a good 1 u really trying to get somebody....
> *


eggzactly 

and price dropped from 4k original price. i'd have bought it for 4k if it had ttops


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 28 2009, 03:11 PM~14605884
> *wussup wussup...
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2009, 10:31 AM~14604327
> *lmao pinche bojoe, i need to go take him a bucket of water.  :biggrin:
> *


about time you do something


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2009, 01:37 PM~14604936
> *3k no ac no power window or power locks???? Nombre pinche I thought I got away wit a good 1 u really trying to get somebody....
> *


lmao, this ****** here. You get your hot rod crapalac done?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

any shows coming up..??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2009, 03:18 PM~14605944
> *eggzactly
> 
> and price dropped from 4k original price.    i'd have bought it for 4k if it had ttops
> *


considered keeping it, got a lot of bullshit offers.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14607352
> *about time you do something
> *


his plant has to wait, i got to drop a major shit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..


sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong*


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:53 PM~14607554
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> ...


hey does go 4 that orange we talk about 4 the lac


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:41 PM~14607409
> *any shows coming up..??
> *


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 03:53 PM~14607554
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u209/bo...07/IMG_2669.jpg[/img]


Water your plant Bojoe!
[/quote]
:0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:31 AM~14604327
> *lmao pinche bojoe, i need to go take him a bucket of water.  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2009, 05:36 PM~14607364
> *lmao, this ****** here.  You get your hot rod crapalac done?
> *



sorry homie, but that shit made me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 04:53 PM~14607554
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> ...


 whats up you gonna do mine mr mr


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whenever you get rollin...
you bought a ride yet?


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

whos going to the HOOTERS car show this saturday? 1960 and 45N , i saw the ad on streetseen.com


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 07:19 PM~14608949
> *whenever you get rollin...
> you bought a ride yet?
> *


Damn nikka next time you take a big ole shit, hook up a courtesy flush!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Jul 28 2009, 07:09 PM~14609474
> *Damn nikka next time you take a big ole shit, hook up a courtesy flush!
> *


hahah,
fuck that.. 


i blew cali up..
they weren ready for them texas turds


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Jul 28 2009, 08:59 PM~14609408
> *whos going to the HOOTERS car show this saturday? 1960 and 45N , i saw the ad on streetseen.com
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94+Jul 28 2009, 06:59 PM~14609408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehh fuck it


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wednesday....half way there. :happysad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 07:25 AM~14613437
> *wednesday....half way there. :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 05:25 AM~14613437
> *wednesday....half way there. :happysad:
> *


Man..u really hate ur job hu??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 29 2009, 06:44 AM~14613500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! no fool. jus ready for the weekend. plus i drank too much last night. dont feel like doing shit and i sure ass hell didnt wanna wake up this morning.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 08:12 AM~14613599
> *:uh: you aint got no job...wtf you doin up so early?
> LOL!! no fool. jus ready for the weekend. plus i drank too much last night. dont feel like doing shit and i sure ass hell didnt wanna wake up this morning.
> *


 :nosad: *PARTY ANIMAL*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 06:12 AM~14613599
> *:uh: you aint got no job...wtf you doin up so early?
> LOL!! no fool. jus ready for the weekend. plus i drank too much last night. dont feel like doing shit and i sure ass hell didnt wanna wake up this morning.
> *


Too many coronas wit ur new man florifundio hu????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 29 2009, 07:17 AM~14613630
> *:nosad: PARTY ANIMAL
> *


LOL!! not me. :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 07:28 AM~14613673
> *Too many coronas wit ur new man florifundio hu????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no coronas. i hate that beer. had too much vodka... :around:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 08:47 AM~14613766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> no coronas. i hate that beer. had too much vodka... :around:
> *


FLORIFUNDIO GOT YOU GOIN :around: :rofl: 
:yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 08:12 AM~14613599
> *:uh: you aint got no job...wtf you doin up so early?
> LOL!! no fool. jus ready for the weekend. plus i drank too much last night. dont feel like doing shit and i sure ass hell didnt wanna wake up this morning.
> *


your babe came by to pick something up. oops. i mean your ex-babe.. ignacio has that title now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 29 2009, 07:50 AM~14613793
> *FLORIFUNDIO GOT YOU GOIN :around:  :rofl:
> :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: 

we were just pre-bday celebrating.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2009, 07:55 AM~14613815
> *your babe came by to pick something up.    oops. i mean your ex-babe..  ignacio has that title now.
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: 

yall aint even close to guessin his name.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 09:01 AM~14613851
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:
> 
> yall aint even close to guessin his name.
> *


bet its jose. like 80% of them are.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2009, 08:03 AM~14613863
> *bet its jose.    like 80% of them are.
> *


nope! you'll never get it right. esp with the kind of names you keep pickin. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 09:07 AM~14613889
> *nope! you'll never get it right. esp with the kind of names you keep pickin. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 06:47 AM~14613766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> no coronas. i hate that beer. had too much vodka... :around:
> *


Must be one thos whitewashed messcans.....prolly thin he white went from being called juanito to john or something like dat.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 09:13 AM~14613916
> *Must be one thos whitewashed messcans.....prolly thin he white went from being called juanito to john or something like dat.....
> *


probably a jaime (hi-me') .. that calls himself James 

worked with a Jaime Mata once, that use to pronouce it (jay-me mat-uh). told em the cowboy boots give him away.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Im looking for a painter around the houston area, Im willing to travel also. Just need some good feedback n a painter that can be trusted.

PM ME


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2009, 08:11 AM~14613905
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 08:13 AM~14613916
> *Must be one thos whitewashed messcans.....prolly thin he white went from being called juanito to john or something like dat.....
> *


LOL! who said he was mexican? :dunno:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2009, 08:24 AM~14613980
> *probably a jaime (hi-me') ..  that calls himself James
> 
> worked with a Jaime Mata once, that use to pronouce it (jay-me mat-uh).  told em the cowboy boots give him away.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 07:28 AM~14614007
> *LOL! who said he was mexican? :dunno:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


Hmmmm......ill find out this weekend when I see u at da g.lopez show.....I'm takin pics n postin em.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 09:33 AM~14614046
> *Hmmmm......ill find out this weekend when I see u at da g.lopez show.....I'm takin pics n postin em.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 08:33 AM~14614046
> *Hmmmm......ill find out this weekend when I see u at da g.lopez show.....I'm takin pics n postin em.
> *


stalker. :ugh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no you wont.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 08:59 AM~14613834
> *:roflmao:
> 
> we were just pre-bday celebrating.... :biggrin:
> *


NO POS IMAGINATE EL MERO DIA hno: hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 07:01 AM~14613851
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:
> 
> yall aint even close to guessin his name.
> *


bet his name todd or peter


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 29 2009, 08:38 AM~14614083
> *NO POS IMAGINATE EL MERO DIA hno:  hno:
> *


i know!!! hno: 

but i didnt eat much last night so thats where i messed up. im eatin sat for sure! LOL!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2009, 08:56 AM~14614244
> *bet his name todd or peter
> *


wrong! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 09:57 AM~14614250
> *i know!!! hno:
> 
> but i didnt eat much last night so thats where i messed up. im eatin sat for sure! LOL!
> *


THEN THAT'S A FOR SURE :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne!!! :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 08:39 AM~14614627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UGLY AS HELL FEST CANDIDATE :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 29 2009, 09:11 AM~14614355
> *THEN THAT'S A FOR SURE :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


nooo....i'll be able to hang longer with something in my stomach.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 29 2009, 10:39 AM~14614627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF YOU SAY SO


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 29 2009, 09:50 AM~14614723
> *IF YOU SAY SO
> *


:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 10:39 AM~14614627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 09:39 AM~14614627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :nono:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 29 2009, 09:25 AM~14613985
> *Im looking for a painter around the houston area,  Im willing to travel also. Just need some good feedback n a painter that can be trusted.
> 
> PM ME
> *


isnt sic your painter :|


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 10:39 AM~14614627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GIVE THEM THE INTERIOR-IT LOOKS NICE FROM OUTSIDE  
DON'T KNOW HOW IT LOOKS FROM THE INSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1293079738.html

2000 takes it. got swings for my kids and cars got to go.

[email protected]

cash has to be in my hand by 7pm or the car goes into storage after today.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 09:59 AM~14615248
> *isnt sic your painter :|
> *


I was taking everything to him at one point, but never mind................. its cool


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 12:56 PM~14616333
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2009, 12:43 PM~14615651
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1293079738.html
> 
> 2000 takes it.  got swings for my kids and cars got to go.
> ...


pending buyer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 29 2009, 11:18 AM~14615978
> *I was taking everything to him at one point, but never mind................. its cool
> *


sic went hollywood on u???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14616370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2009, 01:00 PM~14616370
> *pending buyer
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

saw a black dude driving a burgundy 80s Cadillac coupe on knock offs by polk st


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 01:08 PM~14616458
> *saw a black dude driving a burgundy 80s Cadillac coupe on knock offs by polk st
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 29 2009, 12:02 PM~14616383
> *sic went hollywood on u???
> *


naw.. im hollyhood...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 12:21 PM~14616594
> *naw.. im hollyhood...
> *


its that attitude thats running ur customers away.. or maybe its the work u do... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 29 2009, 12:22 PM~14616603
> *its that attitude thats running ur customers away.. or maybe its the work u do... :biggrin:
> *


who knows.. 
i dont have a attitude, i havent changed one bit since day 1... :biggrin: 


its probaly the work.. :angry:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 02:08 PM~14616458
> *saw a black dude driving a burgundy 80s Cadillac coupe on knock offs by polk st
> *


WOW you saw a black guy driving a cadillac. Alert the news media and give this guy a cookie.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:27 PM~14616668
> *WOW you saw a black guy driving a cadillac. Alert the news media and give this guy a cookie.
> *


also saw an ugly as hell cadillac with a Hollywood top and a huge whole on the roof on craigslist


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Still beats a rusty ass four door impala.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:31 PM~14616720
> *Still beats a rusty ass four door impala.
> *


but that rusty impala beats that ugly as hell elco with the 1970s interior and maaco paint job


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

award wining lowrider :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 12:33 PM~14616736
> *but that rusty impala beats that ugly as hell elco with the 1970s interior and maaco paint job
> *


slow your roll..
thats the 1st car i ever painted..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 02:34 PM~14616755
> *slow your roll..
> thats the 1st car i ever painted..
> *


 :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you gone ge hurt one day boy


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 02:33 PM~14616736
> *but that rusty impala beats that ugly as hell elco with the 1970s interior and maaco paint job
> *


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 02:35 PM~14616772
> *you gone ge hurt one day boy
> *


  


:wow:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

fuck what you talking bout that boy sic gets down!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 01:35 PM~14616772
> *you gone ge hurt one day boy
> *


dunno why but that made me bust out laughin. :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Roberto Gays cute little smurfette car.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

spam

*month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..
sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 29 2009, 02:42 PM~14616859
> *dunno why but that made me bust out laughin. :roflmao:
> *


dirty mind :nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 12:43 PM~14616861
> *Roberto Gays cute little smurfette car.
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. that boy got a pattern top


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:43 PM~14616861
> *Roberto Gays cute little smurfette car.
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a jcw


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 02:43 PM~14616865
> *spam
> 
> month of august-september pattern special..
> ...


You going to come help get the dash out of the ElCo this weekend so I can update my 70s interior.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 29 2009, 02:42 PM~14616852
> *fuck what you talking bout that boy sic gets down!!!
> *


Where you hading at fucker?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 01:43 PM~14616878
> *dirty mind  :nosad:
> *


 :|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 12:45 PM~14616892
> *You going to come help get the dash out of the ElCo this weekend so I can update my 70s interior.
> *


all you gotta do it call me..


i didnt know macco did candy paint jobs..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 02:46 PM~14616906
> *all you gotta do it call me..
> i didnt know macco did candy paint jobs..
> *


Saturday morning lets meet at the shop and then we can go by the paint store to buy the materials. :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:45 PM~14616903
> *Where you hading at fucker?
> *


shit work bro! had to get my change back in order :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 29 2009, 02:48 PM~14616925
> *shit work bro! had to get my change back in order :biggrin:
> *


Throw some of it my way so I can update my car*S* to roberto gays standards.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:49 PM~14616939
> *Throw some of it my way so I can update my carS to roberto gays standards.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:49 PM~14616939
> *Throw some of it my way so I can update my carS to roberto gays standards.
> *


LOL!!! :biggrin: let me know if yall need any help this weekend im down to help..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 02:50 PM~14616953
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Don't be winking at me fruit cake.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 29 2009, 02:51 PM~14616967
> *LOL!!!  :biggrin: let me know if yall need any help this weekend im down to help..
> *


You get a new truck yet?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:51 PM~14616974
> *Don't be winking at me fruit cake.
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 02:54 PM~14617000
> *
> *


I knew your rainbob painted mini cooper driving midget ass was a cawk gobbler.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:55 PM~14617014
> *I knew your rainbob painted mini cooper driving midget ass was a cawk gobbler.
> *


was the Hollywood top molded smooth or does it have the upholstery material tucked over it?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 02:52 PM~14616986
> *You get a new truck yet?
> *


no not yet! still dealing with the insurance company.. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 01:09 PM~14617196
> *was the Hollywood top molded smooth or does it have the upholstery material tucked over it?
> *


Ha....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 12:47 PM~14616918
> *Saturday morning lets meet at the shop and then we can go by the paint store to buy the materials.  :thumbsup:
> *


sounds like a plan..

umm candy green and metal flake..
gunna need some bondo, fiberglass, i got primer i can lend ya..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 12:25 PM~14616638
> *who knows..
> i dont have a attitude, i havent changed one bit since day 1... :biggrin:
> its probaly the work.. :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 29 2009, 12:02 PM~14616383
> *sic went hollywood on u???
> *



HOLLYWOOD? WTF!

SIC is SIC but I have my reasons, NO HATING, NO DISRESPECT . That boy does have skills.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 03:09 PM~14617196
> *was the Hollywood top molded smooth or does it have the upholstery material tucked over it?
> *


Nothing to mold just like there was nothing to mold on your Floors, trunk, doors, quarter panels, dash, roof and the list goes on.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 29 2009, 03:15 PM~14617246
> *no not yet! still dealing with the insurance company.. :angry:
> *


All that money on a rental truck you could just buy my old ford for a work truck.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 03:56 PM~14617663
> *All that money on a rental truck you could just buy my old ford for a work truck.
> *


the company i work for pays for my rental truck :biggrin: and your old ford (white lighting) bro come on we r n a rescission but damn its not that bad,,,lol!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 02:25 PM~14616638
> *who knows..
> i dont have a attitude, i havent changed one bit since day 1... :biggrin:
> its probaly the work.. :angry:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 29 2009, 04:02 PM~14617725
> *the company i work for pays for my rental truck :biggrin: and your old ford (white lighting) bro come on we r n a rescission but damn its not that bad,,,lol!!!
> *


It runs good and has cold A/C thats all you need for a work truck.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

boys talkin down on tha name ima hit the bulevard red wit woodgrain


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 04:09 PM~14617809
> *It runs good and has cold A/C thats all you need for a work truck.
> *


your right!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2009, 02:10 PM~14617822
> *boys talkin down on tha name ima hit the bulevard red wit woodgrain
> *


:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 02:25 PM~14616638
> *who knows..
> i dont have a attitude, i havent changed one bit since day 1... :biggrin:
> its probaly the work.. :angry:
> *


 :uh: 
***** fuck wat tha haterz say! u got down on "NO REGRETS"
and many other rides in the area! FUCK WHAT A HATER GOT TA SAY!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jul 29 2009, 02:44 PM~14618166
> *:uh:
> ***** fuck wat tha haterz say! u got down on "NO REGRETS"
> and many other rides in the area! FUCK WHAT A HATER GOT TA SAY!
> *


the white man has spoken


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 29 2009, 02:44 PM~14616888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda kept the cutty :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2009, 12:43 PM~14615651
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1293079738.html
> 
> 2000 takes it.  got swings for my kids and cars got to go.
> ...


SOLD


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2009, 06:12 PM~14619071
> *nobody cares if you have a fast mini cooper..  that just means your faster then most faggets.
> :0
> shoulda kept the cutty  :uh:
> *


 :angry: 
y u gotta bring up old shit


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, 2000 TOWNCAR, 64flattop
wat it do T
tell ur boi Ricky i got his title


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jul 29 2009, 05:19 PM~14619938
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, 2000 TOWNCAR, 64flattop
> wat it do T
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 29 2009, 09:25 AM~14613985
> *Im looking for a painter around the houston area,  Im willing to travel also. Just need some good feedback n a painter that can be trusted.
> 
> PM ME
> *


my primo joe "PISTOLEROS AIR BRUSHING"!!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 29 2009, 07:58 PM~14620491
> *my primo joe "PISTOLEROS AIR BRUSHING"!!
> *



X 2


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:|


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 29 2009, 08:32 PM~14620927
> *:|
> *


QUE ROLLO LOCO!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jul 29 2009, 06:28 PM~14620861
> *INDEED....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2009, 03:47 PM~14617554
> *Nothing to mold just like there was nothing to mold on your Floors, trunk, doors, quarter panels, dash, roof and the list goes on.
> *


did know you had to mold floors,trunk,doors,quarters, dash, roof, and etc. :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 29 2009, 07:05 PM~14621288
> *QUE ROLLO LOCO!!!
> *


naranjas, im ready to go on vacations next week :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 29 2009, 09:41 PM~14621699
> *naranjas, im ready to go on vacations next week :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LLa VAS A ENPESAR WUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

what up cali????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> CLEAN AND TO THE POINT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14621819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


has anyone painted that chrome on the bottom?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 29 2009, 07:48 PM~14621768
> *what up cali????
> *


what up?? where u been??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

has anyone painted that chrome on the bottom?
[/quote]
Yea there's a handful of em out there....I really like it all painted actually wanted it like dat on mine but just ain't have da balls to do it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 29 2009, 07:43 PM~14621713
> *LLa VAS A ENPESAR WUEY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> has anyone painted that chrome on the bottom?


Yea there's a handful of em out there....I really like it all painted actually wanted it like dat on mine but just ain't have da balls to do it 
[/quote]
:0 never seen one like that


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> Yea there's a handful of em out there....I really like it all painted actually wanted it like dat on mine but just ain't have da balls to do it


:0 never seen one like that 
[/quote]
u live in houston :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 29 2009, 10:00 PM~14621893
> *u live in houston :uh:
> *


:rofl: i meant in the 93-96 Cadillac fest


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> Yea there's a handful of em out there....I really like it all painted actually wanted it like dat on mine but just ain't have da balls to do it


:0 never seen one like that 
[/quote]
There's actually a purple slabbed out one on the northside all painted.........I like it...not everybodys cup of tea....but I like dat look


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 29 2009, 09:56 PM~14621835
> *what up?? where u been??
> *


shit bro working! trying to get shit back in line so i can get back to lowriding....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 09:03 PM~14621925
> *There's actually a purple slabbed out one on the northside all painted.........I like it...not everybodys cup of tea....but I like dat look
> *


updates??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

5 Members: lone star, RA-RA, HOUSTONEMADE, screwstone_tx, *Rivis~N~Lacs*
200 for the chrome knock offs? are they nos


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 29 2009, 08:05 PM~14621946
> *updates??
> *


=( still at mr. Fineline...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2009, 08:08 PM~14621987
> *=( still at mr. Fineline...
> *


heard he pushed it outside on the street


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2009, 08:09 PM~14622002
> *heard he pushed it outside on the street
> *


I told em to do it.....:|


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 10:06 PM~14621960
> *5 Members: lone star, RA-RA, HOUSTONEMADE, screwstone_tx, Rivis~N~Lacs
> 200 for the chrome knock offs? are they nos
> *



yes, they are. and they were sold last week :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 29 2009, 10:18 PM~14622104
> *yes, they are.  and they were sold last week :biggrin:
> *


im talking about the ones that look like the gold ones you got from mr. lac


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 10:19 PM~14622109
> *im talking about the ones that look like the gold ones you got from mr. lac
> *



the 2 prong pointed ears. nah, those are used, i don't think they were drivin on, but they have grease in them, so i think they were just mounted.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 29 2009, 10:29 PM~14622201
> *the 2 prong pointed ears.  nah, those are used, i don't think they were drivin on, but they have grease in them, so i think they were just mounted.
> *


i want a nos set of those


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 10:30 PM~14622206
> *i want a nos set of those
> *



the gold ones i have are :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 08:30 PM~14622206
> *i want a nos set of those
> *


the shark fin type or the dog ear type? dayton still makes both sets....about 260 for a set of 4


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2009, 10:34 PM~14622238
> *the shark fin type or the dog ear type? dayton still makes both sets....about 260 for a set of 4
> *


shark fin, the ones you could with the chip insert? i dont want that imbeded dayton logo


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 10:36 PM~14622256
> *shark fin, the ones you could with the chip insert? i dont want that imbeded dayton logo*



those are the only ones i see comin with the rims nowadays :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2009, 08:36 PM~14622256
> *shark fin, the ones you could with the chip insert? i dont want that imbeded dayton logo
> *


dayton makes them. sometimes u can catch good shit on clearance u just have to call. i called once and they had all gold 72s 13's for 700 i passed the info to my homie and he got them just have to call and ask whats on clearance like a cheap ass :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 29 2009, 10:38 PM~14622273
> *those are the only ones i see comin with the rims nowadays :dunno:
> *


weren't you selling some without logo recently? 


ohhhh.. trying to raise the price..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

try calling british wire wheel in california they have alot of dayton stuff in stock.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2009, 10:43 PM~14622334
> *try calling british wire wheel in california they have alot of dayton stuff in stock.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2009, 10:40 PM~14622298
> *weren't you selling some without logo recently?
> ohhhh.. trying to raise the price..
> *



smooths? nope, not me. i was sellin some with the chip recess. and i got $200 for them :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 29 2009, 10:46 PM~14622361
> *smooths?  nope, not me.  i was sellin some with the chip recess.  and i got $200 for them :biggrin:
> *


damn someone got sentimental value 0wn3d


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_ "EL PRESIDENTE' " _</span>

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:







MAYNE!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 29 2009, 08:04 PM~14621940
> *shit bro working! trying to get shit back in line so i can get back to lowriding....
> *


thats cool.. do what u gotta do..


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need a upholster.. anybody got haracios number from firme..
2 bucket seats..


anybody else recommend someone..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Mc auto trim in manchester 7139264868 off lawndale and broadway they did my bomb so u know the quality is good and done several other known rides. Prices afordable cpmpared to other shops we know. Arjonas supposed good too bit never dealt wit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 29 2009, 09:29 PM~14622944
> *Mc auto trim in manchester 7139264868 off lawndale and broadway they did my bomb so u know the quality is good and done several other known rides. Prices afordable cpmpared to other shops we know.  Arjonas supposed good too bit never dealt wit
> *


arjonas gets down on convertible tops...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

arjonas on Pasadena blvd does good work


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmmm.. anybody got haracio's number..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Breakinboyzoff.com


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thirsty thursday! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 29 2009, 05:58 PM~14620491
> *my primo joe "PISTOLEROS AIR BRUSHING"!!
> *





> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jul 29 2009, 06:28 PM~14620861
> *INDEED....
> 
> *



I will swing by his shop, Robert hit me up when you aint doing shit so we can swing by his shop. I know Joe but havent done buisness with him, I want somebody that when I give them the $$ for the job and they say 4 weeks its done or almost done by that time.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dats just not fair....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 29 2009, 09:49 PM~14623146
> *hmmm.. anybody got haracio's number..
> *


832 545 04 02


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 30 2009, 06:14 AM~14625056
> *I will swing by his shop, Robert hit me up when you aint doing shit so we can swing by his shop. I know Joe but havent done buisness with him, I want somebody that when I give them the  $$ for the job and they say 4 weeks its done or almost done by that time.
> *


:angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2009, 10:41 PM~14623071
> *arjonas gets down on convertible tops...
> *


they gettin pricey more n more


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fool wanted 300 to do my carpet...

went and bought the shit myself for 100 bucks..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 30 2009, 07:32 AM~14625507
> *they gettin pricey more n more
> *


i think they run about 400-450 labor to install a top but the ones ive gotten done and seen done aroun town are nice and tight. no sag or slack.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 30 2009, 06:14 AM~14625056
> *I will swing by his shop, Robert hit me up when you aint doing shit so we can swing by his shop. I know Joe but havent done buisness with him, I want somebody that when I give them the  $$ for the job and they say 4 weeks its done or almost done by that time.
> *


shit let me know when u find a painter like that....post an ad on craigslist, looking for experienced painter for side work, and watch the emails pile up.........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2009, 11:08 AM~14626691
> *shit let me know when u find a painter like that....post an ad on craigslist, looking for experienced painter for side work, and watch the emails pile up.........
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Dead.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2009, 10:34 PM~14622238
> *the shark fin type or the dog ear type? dayton still makes both sets....about 260 for a set of 4
> *


you were right :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2009, 11:08 AM~14626691
> *shit let me know when u find a painter like that....post an ad on craigslist, looking for experienced painter for side work, and watch the emails pile up.........
> *


I had mine done in 4 weeks...but that was with help from the homie 3x OG :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2009, 10:08 AM~14626691
> *shit let me know when u find a painter like that....post an ad on craigslist, looking for experienced painter for side work, and watch the emails pile up.........
> *



Everything is ready for paint, all body work is done and primered by LOS-KUSTOMS. All I need is a painter to spray. It's nothing BIG just something I have to finish up, I need something FLAWLESS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 30 2009, 01:36 PM~14629172
> *Everything is ready for paint, all body work is done and primered by LOS-KUSTOMS. All I need is a painter to spray. It's nothing BIG just something I have to finish up, I need something FLAWLESS
> *


Do wat lones star said...he had da same problem as u car just needed to be sprayed.....got it done in exactly a week. 

Or pm texasgold for walters number he did his car body work paint n buff in 4 weeks...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 30 2009, 01:36 PM~14629172
> *Everything is ready for paint, all body work is done and primered by LOS-KUSTOMS. All I need is a painter to spray. It's nothing BIG just something I have to finish up, I need something FLAWLESS
> *


thats how my car was and i was getting quote for 5 -6 k for a paint job when all i needed was a few hours of a painters time. i posted ad on craigslist and i got about 10 emails in a day. my paint job aint the best and its not flawless but for what i paid im more than happy and it was done in 3 days.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2009, 02:46 PM~14629256
> *thats how my car was and i was getting quote for 5 -6 k for a paint job when all i needed was  a few hours of a painters time. i posted ad on craigslist  and i got about 10 emails in a day. my paint job aint the best and its not flawless but for what i paid im more than happy and it was done in 3 days.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 30 2009, 01:48 PM~14629276
> *:uh:
> *


find a bunch of shit on craiglists, like 25th anniv center golds for 500 bucks, new in box


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where u think i found that bmh setup.....and that other setup i scored for 350 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2009, 03:11 PM~14629507
> *where u think i found that bmh setup*



:0 

:nicoderm:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 30 2009, 02:41 PM~14629218
> *Do wat lones star said...he had da same problem as u car just needed to be sprayed.....got it done in exactly a week.
> 
> Or pm texasgold for walters number he did his car body work paint n buff in 4 weeks...
> *


i dont think its a car that he wants to get painted :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2009, 04:08 PM~14629479
> *find a bunch of shit on craiglists, like 25th anniv center golds for 500 bucks, new in box
> *


thats where i found some sucka to cut my yard. but then i was grilling fajitas and man asked for a plate.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 30 2009, 05:55 PM~14631615
> *i dont think its a car that he wants to get painted :dunno:
> *


oh my bad


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

If anyone is looking for a cutty..have one in my driveway forsale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490993


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 30 2009, 07:41 PM~14632597
> *If anyone is looking for a cutty..have one in my driveway forsale.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490993
> *


:0 I guess the rebirth of his cutty ain't happenenin....


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Jul 30 2009, 08:41 PM~14632597
> *If anyone is looking for a cutty..have one in my driveway forsale.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490993
> *


  cuanto $$$$


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2009, 09:39 AM~14625920
> *fool wanted 300 to do my carpet...
> 
> went and bought the shit myself for 100 bucks..
> *




WHERE WAS THIS? I'LL GET NEW CARPET FOR MY RGAL IF ITS THAT CHEAP AND PUT IT IN MYSELF. WAS IT THE MOLDED ONE? uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

TGIF!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 30 2009, 01:41 PM~14629218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: , already.............. Its nothing big but willing to pay the $$$ even if I have to go VANDERSLICE, LEAL BROS., CANDY MAN. I rather get it done here in H-TOWN, or give somebody the chance to prove their work is there with the BIG DOGS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jul 30 2009, 10:30 PM~14634654
> *WHERE WAS THIS? I'LL GET NEW CARPET FOR MY RGAL IF ITS THAT CHEAP AND PUT IT IN MYSELF. WAS IT THE MOLDED ONE?  uffin:
> *


went to walker.. carpet was not molded.. you gotta lay down your glue. etc.. etc..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2009, 06:00 AM~14636135
> *TGIF!!! :biggrin:
> *


u do that everyday :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2009, 10:18 AM~14636723
> *u do that everyday  :uh:
> *


uh oh trouble in paradise? oh wait, your not her BABE anymore. nevermind.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u doin up so early its onl 1030 old man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2009, 10:35 AM~14636820
> *what u doin up so early its onl 1030 old man
> *


hustlin' 

and working on my grizzly adams beard!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2009, 09:18 AM~14636723
> *u do that everyday  :uh:
> *


thanks for noticing. :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jul 31 2009, 12:36 PM~14637816
> *thanks for noticing. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2009, 09:34 AM~14636811
> *uh oh  trouble in paradise?  oh wait, your not her BABE anymore.    nevermind.
> *


HA! no trouble in MY paradise.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2009, 02:09 PM~14638716
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


don't go start being a pussy and start crying. just walk it off.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2009, 02:20 PM~14639860
> *don't go start being a pussy and start crying.  just walk it off.
> *


crying for what?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2009, 03:51 PM~14640152
> *crying for what?
> *


http://www.zshare.net/audio/63401200285c9a25/


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 31 2009, 02:52 PM~14640162
> *http://www.zshare.net/audio/63401200285c9a25/
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2009, 04:03 PM~14640248
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


that beat be jammin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2009, 04:51 PM~14640152
> *crying for what?
> *


DEEEZZZ NUTTZZZZZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 31 2009, 04:52 PM~14640162
> *http://www.zshare.net/audio/63401200285c9a25/
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2009, 03:20 PM~14639860
> *don't go start being a pussy and start crying.  just walk it off.
> *


Foolish. Lol!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2gs :0 

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1253456955.html


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey i have a coupe but iam just looking for the 90 parts anyone got any if so hit up


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 08:45 PM~14554866
> *POSTIN FOR MY BOY LIL MIKE AND HIS COOK TEAM.
> SLAUGHTERHOUSE SMOKERS WILL BE HOSTING A PLATE SALE / LOWRIDER DISPLAY SATURDAY AUGUST 1, 2009. IT WILL BE FROM 10:00AM - 6:00PM,
> (YOU DO NOT HAVE TO STAY THERE ALL DAY).IT WILL BE HELD AT I-45 INK AT THE CORNER OF I-45 S. & COLLEGE. THEY WILL HAVE MOONWALKS FOR THE KIDS ALONG WITH POPCORN AND COTTEN CANDY. ADMISSION IS ONLY THE PURCHASE OF ONE PLATE PER CAR.
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2009, 08:24 AM~14636425
> *went to walker.. carpet was not molded.. you gotta lay down your glue. etc.. etc..
> *


thats a bitch to not get any wrinkles


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

1 Members: dj short dog



did P hit you up?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com with D.J. Alien in the mix - Conjunto/Tejano


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2009, 07:49 PM~14642866
> *1 Members: dj short dog
> did P hit you up?
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2009, 07:48 PM~14642861
> *thats a bitch to not get any wrinkles
> *


 it actually came out pretty good.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2009, 09:52 PM~14643417
> *it actually came out pretty good.
> *


possibly due to being a small area easier to manage, imagine doing a fullsize or burban...

my upholster charges round 3-350 for those 260+ for fullsize trucks excabs n shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jul 29 2009, 06:28 PM~14620861
> *X 2
> *


PISTOLEROS #1 :biggrin:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

que onda downy .....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Aug 1 2009, 02:44 AM~14645103
> *que onda downy .....
> *


WASS UP HOMIE Q AY DE NUEVO POR AQUI


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Losers


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 31 2009, 10:38 AM~14637310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que onda homie with chill spots more info on that


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2009, 11:05 PM~14644424
> *possibly due to being a small area easier to manage, imagine doing a fullsize or burban...
> 
> my upholster charges round 3-350 for those 260+ for fullsize trucks excabs n shit
> *


yeah only reason i did ut myself , is because its such a small area..
only part yopu do see is the front..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 07:09 AM~14645459
> *yeah only reason i did ut myself , is because its such a small area..
> only part yopu do see is the front..
> *


 :0 Damn your up early


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Aug 1 2009, 04:55 AM~14645241
> *que onda homie with chill spots more info on that
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 1 2009, 07:11 AM~14645464
> *:0  Damn your up early
> *


heading to shop.. gotta work on some stupid 65


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 07:46 AM~14645544
> *heading to shop.. gotta work on some stupid 65
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2009, 08:45 AM~14645757
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


QUE AY DE NUEVO SENOR DE LOS CIELOS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mosca freestyle


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2009, 08:56 AM~14645815
> *QUE AY DE NUEVO SENOR DE LOS CIELOS
> *


nada lo mismo puro chippin :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 09:15 AM~14645893
> *mosca freestyle
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 09:15 AM~14645893
> *mosca freestyle
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 1 2009, 09:33 AM~14645988
> *nada lo mismo puro chippin  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 09:46 AM~14645544
> *heading to shop.. gotta work on some stupid 65
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yea its a 2 dr..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whos down to cruisand chill at 45 north and tidwell tomorrow, good chill spot, last week cops were cool and let everybody chill till midnight, i think theyr just tired of chasing everybody around parkinglots :biggrin:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2009, 02:08 PM~14647038
> *whos down to cruisand chill at 45 north and tidwell tomorrow, good chill spot, last week cops were cool and let everybody chill till midnight, i think theyr just tired of chasing everybody around parkinglots :biggrin:
> *


ill be out there, rollin on my cop wheels, i just sold my 22"s an hour ago


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2009, 03:08 PM~14647038
> *whos down to cruisand chill at 45 north and tidwell tomorrow, good chill spot, last week cops were cool and let everybody chill till midnight, i think theyr just tired of chasing everybody around parkinglots :biggrin:
> *


HA HA! THEY JUST LAY BACK NOW? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2009, 01:08 PM~14647038
> *whos down to cruisand chill at 45 north and tidwell tomorrow, good chill spot, last week cops were cool and let everybody chill till midnight, i think theyr just tired of chasing everybody around parkinglots :biggrin:
> *


deezzzzzz nuttzzzzzzz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2009, 01:08 PM~14647038
> *whos down to cruisand chill at 45 north and tidwell tomorrow, good chill spot, last week cops were cool and let everybody chill till midnight, i think theyr just tired of chasing everybody around parkinglots :biggrin:
> *


ill prob go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know a good electrician looking for side work. pm me


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 09:15 AM~14645893
> *mosca freestyle
> 
> 
> ...


bubbles at his best.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 1 2009, 03:26 PM~14647130
> *ill be out there, rollin on my cop wheels, i just sold my 22"s an hour ago
> *


I have some replacements that should fit for sale.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 1 2009, 07:58 PM~14648493
> *I have some replacements that should fit for sale.
> *


still aint sold those ugly ass rims? 

:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Still riding in a fake capala?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Aug 1 2009, 05:08 PM~14648253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 1 2009, 06:26 PM~14648634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: ownage!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 1 2009, 08:42 PM~14648717
> *Still riding in a fake capala?
> *


yup, and i dont need permission from my gal to do it.


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 10:15 AM~14645893
> *mosca freestyle
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 1 2009, 06:42 PM~14648717
> *Still riding in a fake capala?
> *


mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2009, 09:35 PM~14648979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fk'n gay. esp the rims


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2009, 07:41 PM~14649003
> *fk'n gay.  esp the rims
> *


was in magnolia today..at the super chicken rice.......  it goes hard


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

whats going on in here?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Aug 1 2009, 09:44 PM~14649019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roll up a fatty and take puff roll up another if it ain't enough.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2009, 08:47 PM~14649037
> *
> roll up a fatty and take puff roll up another if it ain't enough.
> *


in english please.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awready...














knowatsayin!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 09:59 PM~14649097
> *awready...
> 
> 
> ...


You done for the night?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 1 2009, 08:01 PM~14649108
> *You done for the night?
> *


still making brackets.. once thats done.. then im out..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 10:04 PM~14649128
> *still making brackets.. once thats done.. then im out..
> *


So no westheimer.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 1 2009, 09:04 PM~14649132
> *So no westheimer.
> *


wstheimer?what goes on over there?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 1 2009, 08:04 PM~14649132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my dick goes...

waitin for your sweet mouth


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Aug 1 2009, 10:06 PM~14649145
> *wstheimer?what goes on over there?
> *


A few people cruising, not many but beats sitting at home.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 09:08 PM~14649152
> *my dick goes...
> 
> waitin for your sweet mouth
> *


WTF


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done.. slim does it again...

mayne!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0 do work ***** :biggrin: :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14649386
> *all done.. slim does it again...
> 
> mayne!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 1 2009, 01:26 PM~14647130
> *ill be out there, rollin on my cop wheels, i just sold my 22"s an hour ago
> *


no problemo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 1 2009, 01:52 PM~14647244
> *HA HA! THEY JUST LAY BACK NOW? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 1 2009, 09:44 PM~14649019
> *was in magnolia today..at the super chicken rice.......  it goes hard
> *


yea it dose


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2009, 09:07 PM~14649478
> *:yes:
> *


q.vo homie como as estado . :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

any one have a set of chrome trim rings for 15" wheels???


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14649386
> *all done.. slim does it again...
> 
> mayne!!!
> ...


how much i need one on my regal


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14649386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slim, nice work homie

i may have to upgrade to a 42 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2009, 09:06 AM~14651147
> *Slim, nice work homie
> 
> i may have to upgrade to a 42 :0
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 1 2009, 09:42 PM~14649685
> *q.vo homie como as  estado . :wave:
> *


bien homie gracias, aqui pasandola, como estan por alla


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Aug 2 2009, 03:17 AM~14650714
> *how much i need one on my regal
> *


gimmie a call 281-772-2607


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2009, 09:06 AM~14651147
> *Slim, nice work homie
> 
> i may have to upgrade to a 42 :0
> *


i dont think thats a good idea.....u would have to repaint the roof.....but what we could do is put a brand new aftermarket roof in its a lil bigger than the one u got now but not much.....comes with a black trim ring looks really nice


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin: DESERT DREAMS C.C :biggrin: WOULD LIKE TO THANK LONE STAR N WARDO INDIVIDUALS C.C FOR HELPING US OUT YESTERDAY.









THANKS AGAIN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

i have a question...anyone on here know about AC central systems or know someone out here in Katy they trust to work on theirs? I need someone to look at mine because it is havent excessive amounts of draining and is turning all the soil and dirt outside by pvc drain to slush. I went up and looked and it looks like the "boxes" need some resealing....I can do the stuff on top with some of that aluminum duct tape thats already on there....but I dont know how to get to, or rig a way to retape the underside. At least not without messing something up...Anyhelp is greatly appreciated.


Here's a pic of what I saw....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2009, 09:32 AM~14651639
> *i have a question...anyone on here know about AC central systems or know someone out here in Katy they trust to work on theirs?  I need someone to look at mine because it is havent excessive amounts of draining and is turning all the soil and dirt outside by pvc drain to slush.  I went up and looked and it looks like the "boxes" need some resealing....I can do the stuff on top with some of that aluminum duct tape thats already on there....but I dont know how to get to, or rig a way to retape the underside.  At least not without messing something up...Anyhelp is greatly appreciated.
> Here's a pic of what I saw....
> 
> ...


dave and pat will get you right..they did the whole a/c in my house from thermostat to the vents..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 2 2009, 09:30 AM~14651621
> *:biggrin: DESERT DREAMS C.C  :biggrin: WOULD LIKE TO THANK LONE STAR N WARDO INDIVIDUALS C.C FOR HELPING US OUT YESTERDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: anytime. the pics i took of the caravan didnt come out that great


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2009, 10:49 AM~14651738
> *:thumbsup:  anytime. the pics i took of the caravan didnt come out that great
> *


NOT TO BAD FOR A BLACKBERRY THATS WHAT I USED. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2009, 11:32 AM~14651639
> *i have a question...anyone on here know about AC central systems or know someone out here in Katy they trust to work on theirs?  I need someone to look at mine because it is havent excessive amounts of draining and is turning all the soil and dirt outside by pvc drain to slush.  I went up and looked and it looks like the "boxes" need some resealing....I can do the stuff on top with some of that aluminum duct tape thats already on there....but I dont know how to get to, or rig a way to retape the underside.  At least not without messing something up...Anyhelp is greatly appreciated.
> Here's a pic of what I saw....
> 
> ...



looks like you need some minor resealing around the joints.

BUT, the last pic of the water in the drain pan, its not supposed to do that. that pan is the emergency drain when the pan in the coil overflows (cus its clogged or cracked), it drips into that metal pan. the coil would have to be opened up and inspected for the reason of overflow. 

and for the slushy dirt mess outside by the drain, you need a french drain dug out.

i could do it for you like kenny said :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SlickDD75, Rivis~N~Lacs :wave: :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 2 2009, 11:48 AM~14651732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wuddup meesta slick :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 2 2009, 10:59 AM~14651790
> * appreciate the plug in  :biggrin:
> wuddup meesta slick :biggrin:
> *


CHILLING, WAITING YOU?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 2 2009, 12:03 PM~14651808
> *CHILLING, WAITING YOU?
> 
> 
> ...



nuthin, bout to take a shower and go eat some bar-b-que :biggrin: 

waitin huh....seen it the other day. shit gonna be dope :cheesy:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 2 2009, 11:06 AM~14651820
> *nuthin, bout to take a shower and go eat some bar-b-que :biggrin:
> 
> waitin huh....seen it the other day.  shit gonna be dope :cheesy:
> *


SSSSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 2 2009, 09:30 AM~14651621
> *:biggrin: DESERT DREAMS C.C  :biggrin: WOULD LIKE TO THANK LONE STAR N WARDO INDIVIDUALS C.C FOR HELPING US OUT YESTERDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass ride


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 2 2009, 11:30 AM~14651621
> *:biggrin: DESERT DREAMS C.C  :biggrin: WOULD LIKE TO THANK LONE STAR N WARDO INDIVIDUALS C.C FOR HELPING US OUT YESTERDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 2 2009, 12:06 PM~14651820
> *nuthin, bout to take a shower and go eat some bar-b-que :biggrin:
> 
> waitin huh....seen it the other day.  shit gonna be dope :cheesy:
> *


bigger pic of the avy?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Putting holes in roofs instead of floors.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Aug 2 2009, 11:32 AM~14651639
> *i have a question...anyone on here know about AC central systems or know someone out here in Katy they trust to work on theirs?  I need someone to look at mine because it is havent excessive amounts of draining and is turning all the soil and dirt outside by pvc drain to slush.  I went up and looked and it looks like the "boxes" need some resealing....I can do the stuff on top with some of that aluminum duct tape thats already on there....but I dont know how to get to, or rig a way to retape the underside.  At least not without messing something up...Anyhelp is greatly appreciated.
> Here's a pic of what I saw....
> 
> ...


use duct tape :0 



> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 2 2009, 11:57 AM~14651776
> *looks like you need some minor resealing around the joints.
> 
> BUT, the last pic of the water in the drain pan, its not supposed to do that.  that pan is the emergency drain when the pan in the coil overflows (cus its clogged or cracked), it drips into that metal pan.  the coil would have to be opened up and inspected for the reason of overflow.
> ...


o' expert acting ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2009, 10:26 AM~14651372
> *i dont think thats a good idea.....u would have to repaint the roof.....but what we could do is put a brand new aftermarket roof in its a lil bigger than the one u got now but not much.....comes with a black trim ring looks really nice
> *


this webasto one?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> Putting holes in roofs instead of floors.
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 2 2009, 10:57 AM~14651776
> *looks like you need some minor resealing around the joints.
> 
> BUT, the last pic of the water in the drain pan, its not supposed to do that.  that pan is the emergency drain when the pan in the coil overflows (cus its clogged or cracked), it drips into that metal pan.  the coil would have to be opened up and inspected for the reason of overflow.
> ...



I just figured it was excessive amounts of condensation because the tape is opened and its kinda sagging where the tape goes so i figured the hot moist air gets in while AC is off...which it doesnt leak, then when AC kicks on and starts blowing air, its begins to drip drip drip....kinda like driving around with the AC in your car, and then rolling down the window and and the AC vents and area on dash around vents gets all wet.

What size job is resealing if (hopefully) thats all it is?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 2 2009, 01:44 PM~14652255
> *this webasto one?
> 
> 
> ...


yep thats the one but :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2009, 04:09 PM~14652969
> *yep thats the one but  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm.. whats largest size they got?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this one looks small.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 2 2009, 02:14 PM~14653001
> *hmmm..  whats largest size they got?
> *


Think he said the largest is like a 38...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 04:41 PM~14653130
> *Think he said the largest is like a 38...
> *


might do for the capala bucket


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ando bien hungover :barf: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 05:06 PM~14653269
> *ando bien hungover  :barf:  :barf:
> *


from fruity drinks at plush? 
:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 2 2009, 03:07 PM~14653286
> *from fruity drinks at plush?
> :uh:
> *


nah from coronas and heineken at the toyota center than allure than plush . i tought you be at the george lopez show guey :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 05:09 PM~14653296
> *nah from coronas and heineken at the toyota center than allure than plush . i tought you be at the george lopez show guey  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 2 2009, 03:22 PM~14653351
> *bawla talk
> *


 :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 03:09 PM~14653296
> *nah from coronas and heineken at the toyota center than allure than plush . i tought you be at the george lopez show guey  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Super bawla talk....we left g.lopez show then to mantra for a lil bit....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 05:23 PM~14653355
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


coronas, heinekens, toyota center, allure.. plush.. MIRALO MR MUY CHINGON


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 05:06 PM~14653269
> *ando bien hungover  :barf:  :barf:
> *


pussy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 2 2009, 11:30 AM~14651621
> *:biggrin: DESERT DREAMS C.C  :biggrin: WOULD LIKE TO THANK LONE STAR N WARDO INDIVIDUALS C.C FOR HELPING US OUT YESTERDAY.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14649386
> *all done.. slim does it again...
> 
> mayne!!!
> ...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

got parts for a caddy 80-84 have to go 832 677 0558


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ridenlow84, *whores_revenge*

:buttkick:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 2 2009, 06:52 PM~14654205
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ridenlow84, whores_revenge
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

passed by boilers house. looks like there was Big Rim CC meeting going on. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 2 2009, 03:32 PM~14653391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuanto????? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 08:05 PM~14654296
> *:uh:  :uh: spanish u googled that shit ha? :0
> *


no. i know some spanish. just usually leave that shit for the wets.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 2 2009, 06:09 PM~14654326
> *no.  i  know some spanish.  just usually leave that shit for the wets.
> *


puropedo.com :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 08:13 PM~14654356
> *puropedo.com :biggrin:
> *


www.alltheWETScanHateMeAllTheyWantTheyJustMadIwasBORNhere.com/ejole.htm


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 2 2009, 06:20 PM~14654412
> *www.alltheWETScanHateMeAllTheyWantTheyJustMadIwasBORNhere.com/ejole.htm
> *


 :uh: www.noonecaresboutyousocalledgangstawingeatingshacklivingoutofaligment68bucket.com/joto.mp :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 08:29 PM~14654502
> *:uh: www.noonecaresboutyousocalledgangstawingeatingshacklivingoutofaligment68bucket.com/joto.mp :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 07:07 PM~14654837
> *
> *


 :uh: donde esta el pinchi fruty drinks guey :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 07:25 PM~14654988
> *:uh: donde esta el pinchi fruty drinks guey  :dunno:
> *


No hay feria.....pinche bucket got me broke!! :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 07:31 PM~14655023
> *No hay feria.....pinche bucket got me broke!! :angry:
> *


a mi tambien :tears: :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 07:35 PM~14655060
> *a mi tambien  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Pinche shops been dead ass fuck round here....no busy no money


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 07:49 PM~14655180
> *Pinche shops been dead ass fuck round here....no busy no money
> *


when yall chage 89 bux to rotate tires u only gotta rotate 2 sets a day to make any money......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 08:49 PM~14655180
> *Pinche shops been dead ass fuck round here....no busy no money
> *


come to the house to put A/C back in the ride :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 2 2009, 07:51 PM~14655194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get da parts and freon and ill be off Thursday......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 07:49 PM~14655180
> *Pinche shops been dead ass fuck round here....no busy no money
> *


tell your boss to do financing thats what my boss do we stay busy . puro pinchi european buckets :0 bawlas on a budget :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 07:55 PM~14655220
> *I don't make no money of tire rotations...:uh:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 07:56 PM~14655235
> *tell your boss to do financing thats what my boss do we stay busy . puro pinchi european buckets  :0 bawlas on a budget  :biggrin:
> *


We do financing but still we just been dead period......talked to tool guys and he said this whole side of town been dead.....people spending money on there kids jonas brothers backpacks for back to school and not on there fool filters and spark plugs.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 2 2009, 06:29 PM~14654502
> *:uh: www.noonecaresboutyousocalledgangstawingeatingshacklivingoutofaligment68bucket.com/joto.mp :biggrin:
> *


out of alignment 68 LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2009, 07:59 PM~14655259
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wish I could make mula off a arm rotations like u.....lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 08:02 PM~14655284
> *Wish I could make mula off a arm rotations like u.....lol
> *


it wasnt just a arm rotation. it was concierge service. went and picked it up on a brand new trailer. loaded it, fix it, cleaned white walls, and dropped it back off ready to ride....service like that is hard to come by aint it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 07:59 PM~14655262
> *We do financing but still we just been dead period......talked to tool guys and he said this whole side of town been dead.....people spending money on there kids jonas brothers backpacks for back to school and not on there fool filters and spark plugs.....
> *


true


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2009, 08:03 PM~14655299
> *it wasnt just a arm rotation. it was concierge service. went and picked it up on a brand new trailer. loaded it, fix it, cleaned white walls, and dropped it back off ready to ride....service like that is hard to come by aint it
> *


Mayne....kinda like full service triple a....shoukd start ur own bidnizz..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 08:08 PM~14655328
> *Mayne....kinda like full service triple a....shoukd start ur own bidnizz..
> *


i did.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2009, 08:09 PM~14655336
> *i did.....
> *


Oh....ok....BITCHASSNESS SERVICES AT UR SERVICES.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Aug 2 2009, 09:51 PM~14655199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 09:49 PM~14655180
> *Pinche shops been dead ass fuck round here....no busy no money
> *


you might have to start drinking bootleg fruity drinks huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 2 2009, 08:20 PM~14655437
> *you might have to start drinking bootleg fruity drinks huh?
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.....na ill pass.......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 10:14 PM~14655376
> *Oh....ok....BITCHASSNESS SERVICES AT UR SERVICES.......
> *


ha :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 2 2009, 05:59 PM~14654256
> *passed by boilers house.  looks like there was Big Rim CC meeting going on.  just sayin' namsayin'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah, we saw the capala with iroc rims passd by, , once again 45 and tidwell was packd, cops were cool,


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 09:59 PM~14655262
> *We do financing but still we just been dead period......talked to tool guys and he said this whole side of town been dead.....people spending money on there kids jonas brothers backpacks for back to school and not on there fool filters and spark plugs.....
> *


my homies shop i told you about, same shyt!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489141

Hella ofa deal!!! 5k for a clean bigbody!!! Somebody get it....:0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14656438
> *my homies shop i told you about, same shyt!
> *


Snap on man said he's got one shop closing its doors and another he gon have to repo his big ass box cuz he ain't been paying shit for a minute now....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sexy007 (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/product_list.aspx?pcid=808


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 12:07 AM~14656471
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489141
> 
> Hella ofa deal!!! 5k for a clean bigbody!!! Somebody get it....:0 :0
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 3 2009, 12:25 AM~14656600
> *
> *


 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491422


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 3 2009, 12:44 AM~14656722
> *:0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491422
> *


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 2 2009, 11:01 PM~14656419
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah, we saw the capala with iroc rims passd by, , once again 45 and tidwell was packd, cops were cool,
> *



yes sir i was there. did you head out to seller bros after?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 3 2009, 12:44 AM~14656722
> *:0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=491422
> *


  good looking out homie!! that shit is scary!!! hno:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

YUP 45 & TIDWELL COOL SPOT. COPS ONLY PULL OVER THE ONES THAT TRY TOO HARD TO GET ATTENTION


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 3 2009, 01:20 AM~14656918
> * good looking out homie!! that shit is scary!!! hno:
> *


you used a tree limb as a lift.. ..and you think thats scary? :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 3 2009, 01:38 AM~14657039
> *YUP 45 & TIDWELL COOL SPOT. COPS ONLY PULL OVER THE ONES THAT TRY TOO HARD TO GET ATTENTION
> *


PERO NO AVISAS QUE VAS A IR :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 04:32 PM~14653391
> *Super bawla talk....we left g.lopez show then to mantra for a lil bit....
> *


we almost went there after the show.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2009, 07:31 AM~14657704
> *we almost went there after the show.
> *


I ALMOST WENT TO THE SHOW.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 2 2009, 10:25 PM~14656600
> *
> *


I see u went to go check it out...wats wrong wit it dat u ain't get ....cuz for 5k.....there gota be something wrong wit it....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2009, 05:31 AM~14657704
> *we almost went there after the show.
> *


It was ok........shoulda went so I can meet ur bf florifundio.....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 3 2009, 06:35 AM~14657710
> *I ALMOST WENT TO THE SHOW.... :biggrin:
> *


you were too hungover huh? :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 06:57 AM~14657761
> *It was ok........shoulda went so I can meet ur bf florifundio.....
> *


 :roflmao: 

he aint got no fkin name like that. :nono:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2009, 08:00 AM~14657774
> *you were too hungover huh?  :cheesy:
> *


NOMBRE :no: I WAS JUST GETTING STARTED :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 07:53 AM~14657753
> *I see u went to go check it out...wats wrong wit it dat u ain't get ....cuz for 5k.....there gota be something wrong wit it....
> *


the car its self is very fuckin clean homie just seen a lil here and there but its well worth 5k and more it just wasent for me!!!! IT WOULD LOOK FKN NICE ON DA H TOWN STREETS AND HURT A LOT OF PEOPLES FEELINGS.... :biggrin: HOPEFULLY IT ENDS UP HERE ONE DAY... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 3 2009, 06:30 AM~14657867
> *the car its self is very fuckin clean homie just seen a lil here and there but its well worth 5k and more it just wasent for me!!!! IT WOULD LOOK FKN NICE ON DA H TOWN STREETS AND HURT A LOT OF PEOPLES FEELINGS.... :biggrin:  HOPEFULLY IT ENDS UP HERE ONE DAY... :cheesy:
> *


Orale.... I figure it had lil shit here n there...but dats a good deal still..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 3 2009, 07:10 AM~14657801
> *NOMBRE :no: I WAS JUST GETTING STARTED :yes:
> *


i had got started round 4. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 2 2009, 11:19 PM~14656914
> *yes sir i was there. did you head out to seller bros after?
> *


Yeah, we got there at tidwell first too early and got run off by the cops, then we went little york and chill there 4 a minute, then we went back to tidwell, that bitch was packd


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2009, 09:27 AM~14658129
> *i had got started round 4. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 POS IN THAT CASE YOU WERE LAUGHING AT WHATEVER WHEN YOU GOT TO THE SHOW :biggrin: IT DIDN'T EVEN HAVE TO BE FUNNY :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 3 2009, 09:09 AM~14658343
> *:0 POS IN THAT CASE YOU WERE LAUGHING AT WHATEVER WHEN YOU GOT TO THE SHOW :biggrin: IT DIDN'T EVEN HAVE TO BE FUNNY :roflmao:
> *


i know huh... :roflmao: 

nah but it was funny!! had a good time there and a blast after. i barely remember gettin to bed. :around:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 3 2009, 10:22 AM~14658468
> *i know huh...  :roflmao:
> 
> nah but it was funny!! had a good time there and a blast after. i barely remember gettin to bed. :around:
> *


QUE LOCA :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 3 2009, 10:12 AM~14658870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 3 2009, 10:57 AM~14659220
> *QUE LOCA :yes:
> *


:angel:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

REDBOX Free Monday Rental (expires at Midnight)

Check out with coupon code *27HZ4KT*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2009, 10:07 PM~14656471
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489141
> 
> Hella ofa deal!!! 5k for a clean bigbody!!! Somebody get it....:0 :0
> *


That use to be julians car from maniacos la...bitch is bad..the guy that bought it ain't evan had it that long...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Aug 3 2009, 10:53 AM~14659671
> *That use to be julians car from maniacos la...bitch is bad..the guy that bought it ain't evan had it that long...
> *


yea nene originaly built it then it floated around.......wish i hit da lottery and could buy it.......or maybe have a fundraiser :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 11:24 AM~14659959
> *yea nene originaly built it then it floated around.......wish i hit da lottery and could buy it.......or maybe have a fundraiser  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


just sell yours and buy that one


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2009, 11:28 AM~14659998
> *just sell yours and buy that one
> *


just get me a bank loan under ur name since u got good credit wit da bank........then ill buy dat one???????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 11:30 AM~14660029
> *just get me a bank loan under ur name since u got good credit wit da bank........then ill buy dat one???????
> *


bank wont loan u 5k damn u must have fucked up credit. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2009, 11:33 AM~14660053
> *bank wont loan u 5k damn u must have fucked up credit.  :uh:
> *


Yeap.......so.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 02:04 PM~14660343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only had to post one with booty kit to strike a nerve with em


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 12:04 PM~14660343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 pinches japanese dnt give a damn hopping that classic


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 12:12 PM~14660420
> *:0 pinches japanese dnt give a damn hopping that classic
> *



I thought you were going on vacation guey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 3 2009, 12:14 PM~14660445
> *I thought you were going on vacation guey
> *


tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 3 2009, 12:11 PM~14660412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its just a car.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 12:15 PM~14660455
> *tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


Orale.............


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 12:16 PM~14660456
> *
> its just a car.....
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak:   :dunno: :dunno: :werd: :werd: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14661295
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:      :dunno:  :dunno:  :werd:  :werd:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> *


wtf?, te dio la chiripiorca loco :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 01:39 PM~14661409
> *wtf?, te dio la chiripiorca loco :biggrin:
> *


Si......fuckin bored at work..ain't shit to do


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 02:23 PM~14661858
> *Si......fuckin bored at work..ain't shit to do
> *


how come u and ur boys dnt roll by tidwell on sundays way?, its close by ur house :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 02:43 PM~14662044
> *how come u and ur boys dnt roll by tidwell on sundays way?, its close by ur house :dunno:
> *


His ext still in da shop.....trust me ....y'all don't wana see it out there.....all he gon do is hurt everybodys feelings...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 05:14 PM~14662323
> *His ext still in da shop.....trust me ....y'all don't wana see it out there.....all he gon do is hurt everybodys feelings...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 03:15 PM~14662334
> *:uh:
> *


I'm jus sayin.....boilers big rim clik gon have to step it up....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 01:04 PM~14660343
> *
> 
> 
> ...





IS THAT THE ONE FROM KUSTOMS?  NEVERMIND.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 05:14 PM~14662323
> *His ext still in da shop.....trust me ....y'all don't wana see it out there.....all he gon do is hurt everybodys feelings...
> *


x10 will be at da dubshow should be done in a few weeks.... he said he has been out there but you know the feeling when you dont have your ride


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nick i need that frame


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2009, 03:22 PM~14662399
> *IS THAT THE ONE FROM KUSTOMS?    NEVERMIND.
> *


No........


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 04:33 PM~14662503
> *No........
> *


MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2009, 03:37 PM~14662548
> *MY BAD :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it ain't happen....:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 03:20 PM~14662378
> *I'm jus sayin.....boilers big rim clik gon have to step it up....
> *


 :uh: , IN FACT, im about to sell that lade and them 28s, and start building me a street lolow, sic rides in a lowlow and has double the fun, OR, FIX THE CARBURATOR AND GET THE TAGS ON THE CUTTY AND ROLL AT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 04:29 PM~14663067
> *:uh: , IN FACT, im about to sell that lade and them 28s, and start building me a street lolow, sic rides in a lowlow and has double the fun, OR, FIX THE CARBURATOR AND GET THE TAGS ON THE CUTTY AND ROLL AT THERE :biggrin:
> *


U ain't talmbout...:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 04:31 PM~14663101
> *U ain't talmbout...:0
> *


believe me, we got a truck coming that is gona bust anybody at there  laying frame on 28s thats just one of the mods


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 04:37 PM~14663193
> *believe me, we got a truck coming that is gona bust anybody at there   laying frame on 28s thats just one of the mods
> *


Pics or it ain't happen :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 3 2009, 06:29 PM~14663067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE? big rim CC? :roflmao: 


them boys gonna have you putting them 28's on the cutty :0


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 04:46 PM~14663331
> *puro pedo
> WE? big rim CC?    :roflmao:
> them boys gonna have you putting them 28's on the cutty  :0
> *


Ha....


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 3 2009, 06:03 AM~14657638
> *PERO NO AVISAS QUE VAS A IR :angry:
> *




TU NO SALES SI MARCUSTOMS CREW NO VA PERO CADA DOMINGO DESDE TRES SEMANAS ATRAS HEMOS IDO VAMOS ESTE DOMINGO SI QUERES AHI ANDAVA EL APESTOSO :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 12:04 PM~14660343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are 59s. i have a 60. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tonios cutlass.. single pump..8 batts, ready!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14664975
> *
> 
> tonios cutlass.. single pump..8 batts, ready!!!!
> *


clicked... response..

*The action that you were trying to perform has failed.*


appropriate i think

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2009, 07:19 PM~14664945
> *those are 59s. i have a 60.  :uh:
> *


Wasn't tryint to poke fun at u.......just good pics I liked....fuckstick


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 07:34 PM~14665102
> *Wasn't tryint to poke fun at u.......just good pics I liked....fuckstick
> *


i just came from your hood 59 and parker...oh my bad thats northside :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 07:26 PM~14665024
> *clicked... response..
> 
> The action that you were trying to perform has failed.
> ...


Ha......:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 04:43 PM~14663278
> *Pics or it ain't happen :0 :0 :0
> *


aint no snitchaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2009, 07:35 PM~14665117
> *i just came from your hood 59 and parker...oh my bad thats northside  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: fuck them ghetto places....:ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 04:46 PM~14663331
> *puro pedo
> WE? big rim CC?    :roflmao:
> them boys gonna have you putting them 28's on the cutty  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 07:37 PM~14665151
> *:uh: fuck them ghetto places....:ugh:
> *


u aint lyin....that house was beat..there was no sheetrock on the ceiling..u can see teh roof lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 07:38 PM~14665157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que onda compa ya tocas el acordioon o que :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2009, 07:38 PM~14665167
> *u aint lyin....that house was beat..there was no sheetrock on the ceiling..u can see teh roof lol
> *


Yea those places are out of my juristictions......I prefer my nice white pasty area code...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 3 2009, 07:39 PM~14665178
> *que onda compa ya tocas el acordioon o que  :uh:
> *


DIDNT YOU KNOW WAY?? :biggrin: nomas en los weeknds para alegrar el ambiente


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 3 2009, 06:25 PM~14664377
> *TU NO SALES SI MARCUSTOMS CREW NO VA  PERO CADA DOMINGO DESDE TRES SEMANAS ATRAS HEMOS IDO  VAMOS ESTE DOMINGO SI QUERES    AHI ANDAVA EL APESTOSO :nicoderm:
> *


que onda homie, erse tu quien maneja el montecarlo color crema


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 07:22 PM~14664975
> *
> 
> tonios cutlass.. single pump..8 batts, ready!!!!
> *


cant see nada


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 04:37 PM~14663193
> *believe me, we got a truck coming that is gona bust anybody at there   laying frame on 28s thats just one of the mods
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 3 2009, 07:47 PM~14665271
> *Sunday as crazy
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 3 2009, 07:52 PM~14665334
> *
> *


   yup, its getting CERTIFIED :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 07:41 PM~14665201
> *DIDNT YOU KNOW WAY?? :biggrin: nomas en los weeknds para alegrar el ambiente
> *


orale el viejo miado del latin toca el bajo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 07:54 PM~14665374
> *   yup, its getting CERTIFIED :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 3 2009, 07:56 PM~14665395
> *orale el viejo miado del latin toca el bajo  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL, ya se me avia olvidado, como vez si pones esa foto una vez mas para pasarse un buen rato :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 07:58 PM~14665422
> *LOL, ya se me avia olvidado, como vez si pones esa foto una vez mas para pasarse un buen rato :biggrin:
> *











ay tass


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 3 2009, 08:01 PM~14665468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks way, thats a classic! i even right click save :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 07:58 PM~14665422
> *LOL, ya se me avia olvidado, como vez si pones esa foto una vez mas para pasarse un buen rato :biggrin:
> *


ay ta el guey en chinga


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14665227
> *que onda homie, erse tu quien maneja el montecarlo color crema
> *



NO SIR. SOY EL QUE MANEJA EL REGAL ***** (EL DOLAR *****) HERMANO DEL QUE MANEJA EL MC ***** QUE PASA PEDRO?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 07:26 PM~14665024
> *clicked... response..
> 
> The action that you were trying to perform has failed.
> ...


only thing thats failed is your car being lifted on a payment plan..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 08:06 PM~14665548
> *only thing thats failed is your car being lifted on a payment plan..
> *


Mayne!! Choppin block time!! :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 10:06 PM~14665548
> *only thing thats failed is your car being lifted on a payment plan..
> *


payment plan? get your facts straight. better yet, get your body panels straight. but i'll give it to you, you've done alot with that car given to you.. most of us gotta come out of pocket to BUY our cars. but thats big boy talk, you aint ready for that.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man o man o man.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 3 2009, 08:05 PM~14665526
> *ay ta el guey en chinga
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: cual?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 08:06 PM~14665548
> *only thing thats failed is your car being lifted on a payment plan..
> *


OUCH!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 08:11 PM~14665617
> *Mayne!! Choppin block time!! :0 :0
> *


he knows all about blocks..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i OWN my daily too.. don't rely on a loaner


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 3 2009, 08:05 PM~14665530
> *NO SIR. SOY EL QUE MANEJA EL REGAL ***** (EL DOLAR *****) HERMANO DEL QUE MANEJA EL MC *****  QUE PASA PEDRO?
> *


ENTONCES, quien roberto?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:17 PM~14665688
> *payment plan?  get your facts straight.    better yet, get your body panels straight.  but i'll give it to you, you've done alot with that car given to you..  most of us gotta come out of pocket to BUY our cars.  but thats big boy talk, you aint ready for that.
> *


thats what car clubs do for their members when you paint all their rides and not charge em 1 cent..  

my bodys straight enough.. better than 90% of houston lowriders..

watch your mouth.. maybe then youll get respected and actullay have a club consider you bein a member..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 10:23 PM~14665757
> *thats what car clubs do for their members when you paint all their rides and not charge em 1 cent..
> 
> my bodys straight enough.. better than 90% of houston lowriders..
> ...


i rather talk shit and stay solo.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:21 PM~14665740
> *i OWN my daily too..    don't rely on a loaner
> *


Mayne....u gon hit em while he down.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:21 PM~14665740
> *i OWN my daily too..    don't rely on a loaner
> *


whoopty doo...
you mad cuz marc didnt give a loaner.. instead u still ridin in a capala with a us postal console..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lol,


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:23 PM~14665764
> *i rather talk shit and stay solo.
> *


Thnks for da sig....dat shit was classic :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14665778
> *whoopty doo...
> you mad cuz marc didnt give a loaner.. instead u still ridin in a capala with a us postal console..
> *


titles in my name. belongs to me. so chop down the capala all you want.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 08:24 PM~14665770
> *Mayne....u gon hit em while he down.... :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


ill should be back up and rollin in a month..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 08:25 PM~14665778
> *whoopty doo...
> postal console..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 10:26 PM~14665805
> *ill should be back up and rollin in a month..
> *


with that bad ass _SPOILER _sunroof.  

:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 08:23 PM~14665757
> *thats what car clubs do for their members when you paint all their rides and not charge em 1 cent..
> 
> my bodys straight enough.. better than 90% of houston lowriders..
> ...


i say ya settle this at the kareoke bar huh devious?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 3 2009, 08:25 PM~14665788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna cookie..


caprice is in my name, so is the insurance.. need a say more..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

damn clownin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 08:26 PM~14665805
> *ill should be back up and rollin in a month..
> *


 :0 :0 said in a month!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know a good painter.. maybe one thats having an *August Special?*


:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 08:19 PM~14665707
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: cual?
> *


el de las maracas a ese guey legusta jugar con las bolas :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 3 2009, 08:26 PM~14665814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll never catch me there... bunch of ****** at a regect COCKpit bar...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 3 2009, 08:28 PM~14665829
> *i say ya settle this at the kareoke bar huh devious?
> *


its going down this weekend, maybe on the westside....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 3 2009, 08:29 PM~14665850
> *el de las maracas a ese guey legusta jugar con las bolas  :0  :0  :0
> *


lol, este way :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 10:28 PM~14665832
> *i want some...
> wanna cookie..
> caprice is in my name, so is the insurance.. need a say more..
> *


so its yours?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:29 PM~14665849
> *anybody know a good painter..  maybe one thats having an August Special?
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 08:29 PM~14665854
> *you'll never catch me there... bunch of ****** at a regect COCKpit bar...
> *


forgot they dont serve chicken :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Aug 3 2009, 08:28 PM~14665835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh wow...
whats he chargin...




ill send you post cards when im in another state..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 08:29 PM~14665854
> *sup foo
> :roflmao:
> told ya slim
> ...


 :roflmao: should had stay at the hangout, that bitch was packd, back at tidwell parkinglot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2009, 10:30 PM~14665860
> *its going down this weekend, maybe on the westside....
> *


Al's Sports Bar.. streetshows people chill there. drunk ass mother fuckers. cool people though.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 10:31 PM~14665894
> *aint shit else to do.. ****** talk more than they work on thei rides..
> *



seems like it huh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14665878
> *so its yours?
> *


somethin like that.. shop car.. 


some dude owed money... so he gave up his car..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:32 PM~14665904
> *Al's Sports Bar..  streetshows people chill there.  drunk ass mother fuckers.  cool people though.
> *


duno my sister said they goin to see some band on the westside i might go out there see how it is


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 3 2009, 08:30 PM~14665860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 3 2009, 10:31 PM~14665891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe one day your work will be so good, people will bring their car from out of town to get you to work on it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:32 PM~14665904
> *Al's Sports Bar..  streetshows people chill there.  drunk ass mother fuckers.  cool people though.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 3 2009, 08:32 PM~14665898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. pretty much..


i should go back to the shop and finish up my spoiler sunoof..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2009, 08:32 PM~14665914
> *seems like it huh?
> *


houston topic= PURO CHISME :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 3 2009, 08:33 PM~14665919
> *when sat or sunday ? at Als sport bar ?
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


probably saturdays...whats al's like? chill or what


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:34 PM~14665932
> *they got wings.
> *


bet he go now :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 3 2009, 10:32 PM~14665915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk a band. if i can't get on stage, and wreck the mic.. i aint going.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2009, 08:35 PM~14665958
> *probably saturdays...whats al's like? chill or what
> *


never been there one of my homies works there he said its cool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:34 PM~14665932
> *they got wings.
> maybe one day your work will be so good, people will bring their car from out of town to get you to work on it.
> *


they already do..

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14665958
> *probably saturdays...whats al's like? chill or what
> *


oh, its cool larger and more diverse (means buncha white people there too) crowd.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:36 PM~14665971
> *its yours, or its not yours.    easy question to answer.  no big speech needed.
> fk a band.    if i can't get on stage, and wreck the mic.. i aint going.
> *


is it mine?
i dunno??
is it yours??


naw not ******* enough..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cig break.. be back..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 08:38 PM~14666003
> *cig break..  be back..
> *


hope you die..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, BIG_LOS, BAYTOWNSLC, sic713, SlickDD75, lone star


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2009, 10:47 PM~14666139
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, BIG_LOS, BAYTOWNSLC, sic713, SlickDD75, lone star
> 
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:49 PM~14666166
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn i got the papparazzi like a dog got fleas. mayne cant take a shit in private. lucky for ya'll i don't get embarrassed.

fat david seems to think i do. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2009, 10:50 PM~14666179
> *damn i got the papparazzi like a dog got fleas.  mayne cant take a shit in private.  lucky for ya'll i don't get embarrassed.
> 
> fat david seems to think i do. :uh:
> *


why did you open the door for another man? :ugh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2009, 09:47 PM~14666139
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, BIG_LOS, BAYTOWNSLC, sic713, SlickDD75, lone star
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nice socks *****


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 08:35 PM~14665952
> *houston topic= PURO CHISME :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:51 PM~14666191
> *why did you open the door for another man?  :ugh:
> *



cus i'm gay. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 3 2009, 10:54 PM~14666235
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 3 2009, 10:54 PM~14666235
> *X2
> *


x4


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14666251
> *cus i'm gay. :uh:
> *


hi baby :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:56 PM~14666265
> *hi baby  :wave:
> *


leave the window unlocked, i don't wanna be knockin for 20 minutes tonight.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic leave? must got mad and jumped in his loaner and left.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2009, 10:57 PM~14666268
> *leave the window unlocked, i don't wanna be knockin for 20 minutes tonight.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :barf: :loco: :rant: :buttkick: :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:58 PM~14666299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :banghead:  :barf:  :loco:  :rant:  :buttkick:  :burn:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2009, 08:57 PM~14666268
> *leave the window unlocked, i don't wanna be knockin for 20 minutes tonight.
> *


ha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 3 2009, 08:54 PM~14666233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on da phone with some hot chicks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 11:02 PM~14666354
> *lo cuts
> on da phone with some hot chicks
> *


just make sure this white girl dont steal your shit this time.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 3 2009, 09:08 PM~14666433
> *just make sure this white girl dont steal your shit this time.
> *


she mex


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 3 2009, 10:36 PM~14665973
> *never been there one of my homies works there he said its cool
> *


you talkin bout Los?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2009, 09:35 PM~14665117
> *i just came from your hood 59 and parker...oh my bad thats northside  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 3 2009, 09:37 PM~14665151
> *:uh: fuck them ghetto places....:ugh:
> *


  you just said my trailer is ghetto :tears:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 09:35 PM~14665952
> *houston topic= PURO CHISME :uh:
> *


que onda wey q rollo ahora le pegas al ramon ayala o q ta chido el avi


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 10:35 PM~14665952
> *houston topic= PURO CHISME :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

tuesday... :happysad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 07:24 AM~14669166
> *tuesday... :happysad:
> *


WINGS :yes: :h5:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 4 2009, 06:26 AM~14669171
> *WINGS :yes:  :h5:
> *


yum! that sounds good! but i rather hit up the wing spot on thurs when they have the beer special. :cheesy: 

plus gotta bday dinner tonight. think ill be along 45 north today eatin mexican food and drinkin margaritas... :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 07:44 AM~14669236
> *yum! that sounds good! but i rather hit up the wing spot on thurs when they have the beer special. :cheesy:
> 
> plus gotta bday dinner tonight. think ill be along 45 north today eatin mexican food and drinkin margaritas...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MEAN HIT UP THE *BEER SPECIAL* :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 4 2009, 06:47 AM~14669244
> *YOU MEAN HIT UP THE BEER SPECIAL :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 08:00 AM~14669278
> *:yes:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 07:44 AM~14669236
> *yum! that sounds good! but i rather hit up the wing spot on thurs when they have the beer special. :cheesy:
> 
> plus gotta bday dinner tonight. think ill be along 45 north today eatin mexican food and drinkin margaritas...  :biggrin:
> *


bday partys and margaritas. bawla talk 

and i dont go to wing places on tues anymore. hate the crowds. i went yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 4 2009, 07:06 AM~14669297
> *:roflmao:
> *


wings and beer together is a must! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 07:15 AM~14669327
> *bday partys and margaritas.    bawla talk
> 
> and i dont go to wing places on tues anymore.  hate the crowds.    i went yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


not really a party...just a dinner. maragaritas is bawla talk?? :no:

i never really would go on tues. i perfer thurs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 08:25 AM~14669379
> *not really a party...just a dinner. maragaritas is bawla talk?? :no:
> 
> i never really would go on tues. i perfer thurs.
> *


two for tues wings dont mean shit to me if i gotta wait an hour for a table. you'd think i'd have VIP treatment in that bitch..but noooo :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

slim.. you need to check your boy..they shoulda neva gave that ***** money..


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 07:57 AM~14669508
> *two for tues wings  dont mean shit to me if i gotta wait an hour for a table.  you'd think i'd have VIP treatment in that bitch..but noooo    :angry:
> *


eh...two for tues aint as good as .95 cent drafts all night long. :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 09:19 AM~14669644
> *eh...two for tues aint as good as .95 cent drafts all night long. :no:
> *


hmmm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

drafts, man i bet you be shittin the next day, draft is gross


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

there it goes...


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

DAM NOW I WANT WINGS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2009, 08:27 AM~14670089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat happened to the 62 hopper????


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I'LL JUST BUY A DAMN 20 PACK AND SACRIFICE *DOS GALLINAS* FROM MY BACKYARD AND CALL IT A TUESDAY :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> there it goes...
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 8 bateries, 1 AT1 PISTON PUMP , 75 inches , black coils , no lifth sprigns.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 4 2009, 09:52 AM~14670278
> *Wat happened to the 62 hopper????
> *


 under construction , 2x pump


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> > there it goes...
> > [/quote
> > 8 bateries, 1 AT1 PISTON PUMP , 75 inches , black coils , no lifth sprigns.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 4 2009, 09:09 AM~14669973
> *drafts, man i bet you be shittin the next day, draft is gross
> *


shittin cause of draft beer??? :ugh:

everythin makes you shit or gives you gas. :around:

:roflmao: 

and draft isnt gross. used to give me killer hangovers but not anymore.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 09:21 AM~14670458
> *shittin cause of draft beer??? :ugh:
> 
> everythin makes you shit or gives you gas. :around:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 4 2009, 09:53 AM~14670287
> *I'LL JUST BUY A DAMN 20 PACK AND SACRIFICE DOS GALLINAS FROM MY BACKYARD AND CALL IT A TUESDAY  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


the gallinas..... :0 dayum! thats a major sacrifice!! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 4 2009, 10:09 AM~14669973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 09:21 AM~14670458
> *shittin cause of draft beer??? :ugh:
> 
> everythin makes you shit or gives you gas. :around:
> ...


Ha...owned....cuz he an ol house ass ***** ....anything out of his home room temperature gets dat ***** sick lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 09:27 AM~14670502
> *pussy, thats best beer.    its usually filtered more then bottled or canned beer.  removing more of the yeast taste, and having a smoother taste.
> 
> :0
> *


filtered for yeast and then poured in a half ass washed pitcher and drinken out a halfass washed mug. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 4 2009, 11:32 AM~14670543
> *filtered for yeast and then poured in a half ass washed pitcher and drinken out a halfass washed mug.  :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 4 2009, 09:31 AM~14670539
> *Ha...owned....cuz he an ol house ass ***** ....anything out of his home room temperature gets dat ***** sick lol
> *


u dont even drink beer?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 4 2009, 11:34 AM~14670566
> *u dont even drink beer?
> *


fruity drink comes out of kegs? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 4 2009, 09:32 AM~14670543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good....I don't wana be worried about filtered "yeast" or dirty mugs.....:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 4 2009, 09:36 AM~14670585
> *Like I said...ol house ass *****....bet u take ur own cup to da bar hu...
> Good....I don't wana be worried about filtered "yeast" or dirty mugs.....:uh:
> *


no but i went to this bar with my old man last weekend and he took his own mug :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> no but i went to this bar with my old man last weekend and he took his own mug :biggrin:
> [/quote
> Like father like son


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > no but i went to this bar with my old man last weekend and he took his own mug :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > Like father like son
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

too bad corona dont come in kegs. :angry: you can get dos equis and landshark though. hmm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 09:47 AM~14670679
> *too bad corona dont come in kegs.  :angry:    you can get dos equis and landshark though.  hmm
> *


corona taste like piss.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 4 2009, 09:54 AM~14670731
> *corona taste like piss.
> *


i disagree ..u got add lime homie..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 4 2009, 12:05 PM~14670826
> *i disagree ..u got add lime homie..
> *


and dont forget the salt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u gonna add lime and salt u might as well drink lemonade or a margarita? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 4 2009, 11:41 AM~14670626
> *Like father like son
> *


noe, you better hurry up.. Cash for Clunkers thing almost out of money.. better get your lac over there quick.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 10:19 AM~14670951
> *noe, you better hurry up..  Cash for Clunkers thing almost out of money..  better get your lac over there quick.
> *


must be insured for year prior.....that counts out a whole lot of people lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 4 2009, 12:20 PM~14670959
> *must be insured for year prior.....that counts out a whole lot of people lol
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 10:19 AM~14670951
> *noe, you better hurry up..  Cash for Clunkers thing almost out of money..  better get your lac over there quick.
> *


:uh:.....nvm.....ill be quite...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 10:47 AM~14670679
> *too bad corona dont come in kegs.  :angry:    you can get dos equis and landshark though.  hmm
> *


thats good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 12:43 PM~14671189
> *thats good stuff! :thumbsup:
> *


just taste like corona :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 10:44 AM~14671212
> *just taste like corona  :uh:
> *


isnt that the stuff we had a buffalo freds?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 4 2009, 12:47 PM~14671238
> *isnt that the stuff we had a buffalo freds?
> *


yeah


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 11:44 AM~14671212
> *just taste like corona  :uh:
> *


hell no it doesnt. i dont like corona. :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 01:07 PM~14671431
> *hell no it doesnt. i dont like corona. :nono:
> *


so much for vacation. think i'll be going back to work next week. :angry:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Project for Discovery Green we are going to auction off this bike. Tickets are going to be $5 for one and $10 for three.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2009, 10:34 PM~14665944
> *i know.. could of broke off some monre ****** like i did in the other parkin lot..
> i had to come back to the south and help jason pick up his truck..
> 
> ...


Don't blame me You wanted to hurry up and go drop my truck off so you could get back home to get some.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

miltons regal :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 4 2009, 04:31 PM~14673455
> *miltons regal :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


that'll buff out


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 4 2009, 04:31 PM~14673455
> *miltons regal :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 4 2009, 04:31 PM~14673455
> *miltons regal :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of car before and whats the story?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2009, 04:34 PM~14673496
> *Pics of car before and whats the story?
> *


looks like it got smashed to shit.. end of story :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Need a 1960 radiator for an inline six. The small radiators that everyone chunks got 20 bucks for one call me or pm a nga if any leads.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 02:43 PM~14673585
> *looks like it got smashed to shit..    end of story  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 4 2009, 05:00 PM~14673730
> *Need a 1960 radiator for an inline six.  The small radiators that everyone chunks got 20 bucks for one call me or pm a nga if any leads.
> *


for that 4 door you working on? :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 4 2009, 04:31 PM~14673455
> *miltons regal :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
take it to SIC
:biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 4 2009, 02:50 PM~14673004
> *Project for Discovery Green we are going to auction off this bike. Tickets are going to be $5 for one and $10 for three.
> 
> 
> ...



Tickets only sold day of the show? My son wants one!....I'll take 9 tickets!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

brand new set of adepters f/s 5 hole univ. fits 84'coupe bolt patteren
50 buxxs


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 04:10 PM~14673809
> *for that 4 door you working on?  :0
> *


i aint working on no 4 door, much less the one you saw


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 4 2009, 03:28 PM~14673978
> *:uh:
> take it to SIC
> :biggrin:
> *


shit..that bitch is totaled..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 04:43 PM~14673585
> *looks like it got smashed to shit..    end of story  :uh:
> *


No shit, but the question is how?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2009, 07:36 PM~14675254
> *No shit, but the question is how?
> *


another car might have hit it? just a guess. :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 4 2009, 07:42 PM~14675318
> *another car might have hit it?  just a guess.  :uh:
> *


Or your big ass could have leaned on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 4 2009, 09:08 PM~14676223
> *Or your big ass could have leaned on it.
> *


that too


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 3 2009, 09:01 PM~14665468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Aug 4 2009, 11:18 PM~14677742
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tocamos bodas, quincieneras, pachangas y las nalgas de las viejas.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

I HAVE A PAIR OF 16'' CYLINDERS AND A PAIR OF DEEP CUPS FOR SALE. THE CYLINDERS ARE USED. MAKE ME AN OFFER. YOU CAN REACH ME AT 832*881*0858


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Aug 4 2009, 04:41 PM~14674088
> *Tickets only sold day of the show? My son wants one!....I'll take 9 tickets!
> *


Yes sir day of show there will be a booth set up at the park and the ever ttime is from 2pm -6pm but the park is hoping it will be longer.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Breakin boys off


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

wednesday...hump day!! :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 5 2009, 04:56 AM~14680161
> *Yes sir day of show there will be a booth set up at the park and the ever ttime is from 2pm -6pm but the park is hoping it will be longer.
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 5 2009, 08:10 AM~14680502
> *wednesday...hump day!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 4 2009, 01:50 PM~14673004
> *Project for Discovery Green we are going to auction off this bike. Tickets are going to be $5 for one and $10 for three.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 5 2009, 06:10 AM~14680502
> *wednesday...hump day!! :biggrin:
> *


dont tease me, sancha!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 5 2009, 12:03 PM~14683009
> *dont tease me, sancha!
> *


hey! what are you doin in here?? :cheesy: LOL!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:07 AM~14683054
> *hey! what are you doin in here??  :cheesy: LOL!!
> *


keepin' up on my interwebz sancha!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Aug 4 2009, 09:18 PM~14677742
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que rollo cholo


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Aug 5 2009, 11:37 AM~14683411
> *que rollo cholo
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 5 2009, 12:26 PM~14683294
> *keepin' up on my interwebz sancha!
> *


good job! :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 5 2009, 08:10 AM~14680502
> *wednesday...hump day!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Project for Discovery Green we are going to auction off this bike. Tickets are going to be $5 for one and $10 for three.


















[/quote]


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mAN O MAN.. THAT SUCKS


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

i know rigth i will kill da fuckin drunk driver by da way he juz went 2 jail for public intoxication n not hit and run n dwi fuckin croked cops!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 5 2009, 06:10 PM~14685906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice camaro :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 5 2009, 06:44 PM~14686260
> *nice camaro  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


90-92 z28 from looks of it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 07:23 PM~14686628
> *
> *


hrny said to call her. she wanna holla at you now. least thats word on the street.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2009, 07:25 PM~14686649
> *hrny said to call her.    she wanna holla at you now.    least thats word on the street.
> *


 :uh: yeah & Mx Blanca G wanna get with you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 07:30 PM~14686686
> *:uh: yeah & Mx Blanca G wanna get with you
> *


she do? wow.. imma go shave my back then call her over.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2009, 07:33 PM~14686713
> *she do?    wow..  imma call her over.
> *



:thumbsup: Don't forget to tell us how your "date" went :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 5 2009, 07:38 PM~14686747
> *:thumbsup:  Don't forget to tell us how your "date" went  :biggrin:
> *


i'll post videos


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2009, 07:42 PM~14686783
> *i'll post videos
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2009, 05:04 PM~14686432
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


not with some 3.5 tons in it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2009, 08:25 PM~14687278
> *not with some 3.5 tons in it
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KASPAR_KUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 02:32 PM~14685066
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh4bFKIffPg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> *


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2009, 08:35 PM~14687393
> *
> *


step your game up!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 5 2009, 09:38 PM~14688082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche guey, when are you going to post pics of your hot rod caddy?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 5 2009, 07:50 PM~14688216
> *pinche guey, when are you going to post pics of your hot rod caddy?
> *


Pinche guey, when are you going to get u some business?


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

TONY ANZ? your phone or clean out your e box its full :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 5 2009, 11:34 PM~14689373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ain't gonna happen again. namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

whats status on that 2 dr conversion someone was doing on one of them lincs?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 5 2009, 09:35 PM~14689378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 5 2009, 11:40 PM~14689431
> *:dunno:
> Dead.
> *


sucks, looked like it was gonna come out aight.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Aug 5 2009, 12:23 AM~14679287
> *I HAVE A PAIR OF 16'' CYLINDERS AND A PAIR OF DEEP CUPS FOR SALE. THE CYLINDERS ARE USED. MAKE ME AN OFFER. YOU CAN REACH ME AT 832*881*0858
> *


im asking 70 dollars for both


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Aug 5 2009, 12:37 PM~14683411
> *que rollo cholo
> *


Q ONDA CHOCHI WHAT IS THE DEAL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 5 2009, 10:43 PM~14688808
> *TONY ANZ? your phone or clean out your e box its full :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP IN DA MORNING OR CALL ME HOMIE!!! SEND ME A PM..


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

Q ONDA TONY


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Aug 6 2009, 02:47 AM~14690711
> *Q ONDA TONY
> *


AQUI HOMIE CHECANDO EL ROLLO!!! QUE PUES, QUE DE NUEVO?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2009, 11:38 PM~14689412
> *whats status on that 2 dr conversion someone was doing on one of them lincs?
> *


bitch u struck a nerve :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2009, 06:25 PM~14686649
> *hrny said to call her.    she wanna holla at you now.    least thats word on the street.
> *


LOL!! youre so stupid!!

thirsty thursday! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up htown...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

dream dream dream......................


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 6 2009, 09:41 AM~14692714
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

USO NorthCarolina


















































kenneth....................... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2009, 12:11 PM~14692972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one looks gay. and what did i tell you yesterday? not gonna happen.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2009, 10:21 AM~14693054
> *that one looks gay.    and what did i tell you yesterday?  not gonna happen.
> *


Wats not gon happen :dunno;


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2009, 12:39 PM~14693239
> *Wats not gon happen :dunno;
> *


hear he gonna buy a civic again. cause its easier on gas and more reliable. mas puto! 

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2009, 11:06 AM~14693501
> *hear he gonna buy a civic again. cause its easier on gas and more reliable.    mas puto!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


oh........................... :0 :0 :0 man shoppin for a FAMILY car now........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2009, 01:32 PM~14693731
> *oh........................... :0  :0  :0 man shoppin for a FAMILY car now........
> *


hrny'd be mad if he was thinkin yukon :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2009, 11:35 AM~14693754
> *hrny'd be mad if he was thinkin yukon  :0
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2009, 12:35 PM~14693754
> *hrny'd be mad if he was thinkin yukon  :0
> *


HA!! SHUT YOUR ASS UP!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 6 2009, 01:51 PM~14693917
> *HA!! SHUT YOUR ASS UP!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2009, 12:11 PM~14692972
> *USO NorthCarolina
> 
> 
> ...


is that a doc paintjob? looks like his style, bitch is bad ass


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 6 2009, 12:52 PM~14693923
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ridenlow84, *INIMITABLE*

:uh:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sic713, KRAZYTOYZ, *Rivis~N~Lacs*, HEX48, Bay89

:wave: :wave: :wave: Whats the word Patrick???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2009, 11:32 AM~14693731
> *oh........................... :0  :0  :0 man shoppin for a FAMILY car now........
> *


ill have another lincoln before the end of year. so f/o


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2009, 05:02 PM~14695785
> *ill have another lincoln before the end of year.  so f/o
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2009, 12:11 PM~14692972
> *USO NorthCarolina
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the homies car, cool people


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 5 2009, 10:25 PM~14688622
> *Pinche guey, when are you going to get u some business?
> *


Don't need any business. I don't have to sweat to get paid.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2009, 03:52 PM~14696261
> *Don't need any business.  I don't have to sweat to get paid.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14665752
> *ENTONCES, quien roberto?
> *



SI SENOR YO MERO SOY. PA DONDE EL DOMINGO? AL K. T. CAR SHOW,O A LA TIDWELL y 45 ? COMO SE SIENTEN LAS VACASIONES?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 6 2009, 03:18 PM~14694804
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ridenlow84, INIMITABLE
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin: Ross parking lot 4 saturday night
in Baytown who ever whants 2 show,hop &cruise,,,,,, :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 6 2009, 08:29 PM~14697464
> *uffin: Ross parking lot 4 saturday night
> in Baytown who ever whants 2 show,hop &cruise,,,,,, :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


What time?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 6 2009, 06:29 PM~14697464
> *uffin: Ross parking lot 4 saturday night
> in Baytown who ever whants 2 show,hop &cruise,,,,,, :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


wheres ross..
not farmiliar with the dirty bay


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 4 2009, 01:07 PM~14671431
> *hell no it doesnt. i dont like corona. :nono:
> *


It sure dont


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2009, 07:30 PM~14697976
> *It sure dont
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: all dat nastyness....:barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f97/STREETHOPPER305/102_3004.jpg
:cool:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

2 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, RandyDD87
........ :0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2009, 08:30 PM~14697976
> *It sure dont
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 6 2009, 09:56 PM~14698856
> *2 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, RandyDD87
> ........ :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 6 2009, 07:47 PM~14697591
> *What time?
> *


From 9 p.m. till ? coming from Houston towards Beumont on I-10 take exit to Garth Rd make a right about 1 mile down (3 traffic lights) Ross will be to your right. Coming from 225 to 146 towards Baytown go over the Fred Harmann Bridge exit on Garth Rd make a left at the light go about 1 mile Ross will be on your left across from Best Buy and Golden Corral. Hope to see yall !!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 6 2009, 10:01 PM~14698912
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


..........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Aug 6 2009, 10:56 PM~14698856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit. ahahahahahaah


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY!! :biggrin: 

anyone hit up the amateaur boxing matches last night at the hilton downtown?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 7 2009, 07:39 AM~14701037
> *FRIDAY!! :biggrin:
> 
> anyone hit up the amateaur boxing matches last night at the hilton downtown?
> *


 :nosad: 

AM WAITING FOR THE iFIGHT SHELBY MARKS ON NICK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NAH AM JUST PLAYING

YO NO SOY VIOLENTO :angel:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 6 2009, 07:30 PM~14697976
> *It sure dont
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Emperor Goofy, *Gallo*

wut up brother


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *ridenlow84*

:ugh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 09:08 AM~14702120
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, ridenlow84
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 7 2009, 09:10 AM~14702144
> *:buttkick:
> *


im a try and bring mistas car over here tommorow..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 09:18 AM~14702210
> *im a try and bring mistas car over here tommorow..
> *


aight do you need my help? just gimme a call and let me know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 7 2009, 09:23 AM~14702246
> *aight do you need my help? just gimme a call and let me know
> *


somebodys help.. pick me up from the shop..
go to the club shop.. and follow me back to the shop.. lol
im a see what jasons doing.. probaly be here working on his dash board


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 09:25 AM~14702264
> *somebodys help.. pick me up from the shop..
> go to the club shop.. and follow me back to the shop.. lol
> im a see what jasons doing.. probaly be here working on his dash board
> *


ok well ill be at the our shop tomorrow anyway


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

get to work,,, :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 7 2009, 09:28 AM~14702286
> *ok well ill be at the our shop tomorrow anyway
> *


ok.. pick me up from southside..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 7 2009, 09:29 AM~14702296
> *get to work,,, :barf:
> *


its darkness #2

you black mutha fucka...

im a start callin u bubbles now


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 09:30 AM~14702304
> *its darkness #2
> 
> you black mutha fucka...
> ...


 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 09:30 AM~14702304
> *its darkness #2
> 
> you black mutha fucka...
> ...


we da darkness bros..u black bastard,,,,,,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 7 2009, 09:34 AM~14702335
> *we da darkness bros..u black bastard,,,,,,
> *


ha.. puttin in work..
what they know bout that..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 7 2009, 09:29 AM~14702296
> *get to work,,, :barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

bigpimp.......... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 7 2009, 07:39 AM~14701037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen those before. nice.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2009, 11:10 AM~14703192
> *:uh:
> ready to nose up?
> seen those before. nice.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2009, 01:16 PM~14703278
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thought of disc brake upgrade, but no real need. my bucket stops on a dime.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2009, 11:18 AM~14703304
> *thought of disc brake upgrade, but no real need.  my bucket stops on a dime.
> *


FUCK DRUM BRAKES SHOULD ATLEAST UPGRADE THE FRONT ASK UR SON KENNETH.......THEY AINT NO FUN........PLUS IT AINT EXPENSIVE FOR A LIL UPGRADE...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2009, 01:31 PM~14703457
> *FUCK DRUM BRAKES SHOULD ATLEAST UPGRADE THE FRONT ASK UR SON KENNETH.......THEY AINT NO FUN........PLUS IT AINT EXPENSIVE FOR A LIL UPGRADE...
> *


i don't know about his car.. but my drum brakes do just fine.. just replaced master cylinder and brake cylinders.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 6 2009, 10:32 PM~14698581
> *:uh: all dat nastyness....:barf:
> *


Pussy!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2009, 11:47 AM~14703632
> *i don't know about his car.. but my drum brakes do just fine..  just replaced master cylinder and brake cylinders.
> *


OH.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 7 2009, 11:48 AM~14703648
> *Pussy!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

back to work, for me on the 17th. vacation was nice while it lasted. :angry:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2009, 12:33 PM~14704121
> *back to work, for me on the 17th.    vacation was nice while it lasted.  :angry:
> *



Did you achieve the weight loss you were aiming for?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Aug 7 2009, 02:37 PM~14704153
> *Did you achieve the weight loss you were aiming for?
> *


yeah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

"ay boiler.. 
i heard you was looking for me, i was out town, but now im back.."

sincerly,big brown.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 01:45 PM~14704840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 02:45 PM~14704840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ES TODO HOMIE AHORA SOLO HAY QUE ESPERAR LAS ESCUSAS.


TE FELICITO , TU LO ARMASTE TU ESTAS EN EL SWICH HABER
QUE MAMADA SACAN AHORA.


TIENES PARTE DE LA MAGIA Y AT1 PISTON PUMP POWER.

SALUDOS TONO TORRES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
ESCALADE FRONT SEATS EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin: que onda chochi ready for saturday night (wizard)


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 7 2009, 02:51 PM~14705420
> *uffin: que onda chochi ready for saturday night  (wizard)
> *


  todos los dias


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 03:45 PM~14704840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE A CALL OUT.....BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE CAR WORKS GREAT NOW PAINT IT CHROME IT AND GET RID OF THEM BALLONS....QUALITY WHEELS (DAYTONS OR ZENITHS) WILL HOLD AT 80 PLUS INCHES


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ANTONIO IS THE TRUTH IN THE TRUNK.....IM JUST SAYIN :biggrin: NOUMSAYIN


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2009, 03:06 PM~14705540
> *SOUNDS LIKE A CALL OUT.....BUT ON ANOTHER NOTE CAR WORKS GREAT NOW PAINT IT CHROME IT AND GET RID OF THEM BALLONS....QUALITY WHEELS  (DAYTONS OR ZENITHS) WILL HOLD AT 80 PLUS INCHES
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i feel the hate :biggrin: wen crome count an nice rims on the scale i will  i dont c you on the scale homie ./it wus for boiler but now is for you to i c you in the scale


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 7 2009, 05:18 PM~14705631
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i feel the  hate :biggrin: wen  crome count an nice rims on the  scale i will   i dont c  you on  the  scale  homie ./it wus for  boiler but  now is  for you to  i c you in the  scale
> *


AW THAT WAS CUTE......BUT NAW I LIKE TO ROLL MY SHIT....BUT BE CAREFULL WHAT YOU ASK FOR.....U MIGHT FIND YOURSELF COMMIN UP A LIL SHORT AND THATS ALL IMA SAY :biggrin: :0  SEE YA AROUND


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new windsheild.. one step closer..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 03:45 PM~14704840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres them pics you asked for.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 06:30 PM~14706215
> *heres them pics you asked for.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 05:30 PM~14706215
> *heres them pics you asked for.
> 
> 
> ...



This car is equiped with the power of the AT1 piston pump, just proof that there's no need to add weight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

This is the kind of during pics. ill put the final ones up tomorrow. I got to too hot to put the heavy ass batteries in today.



























Mr FINELINE PUTTIN DAT FUNK IN DA TRUNK :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2009, 10:31 PM~14707885
> *This is the kind of during pics. ill put the final ones up tomorrow. I got to too hot to put the heavy ass batteries in today.
> 
> 
> ...


then rear slow downs gonna leak


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2009, 09:09 PM~14708182
> *then rear slow downs gonna leak
> *


Yea ima have to go molly *** da ***** dat sold em to me...:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2009, 11:17 PM~14708230
> *Yea ima have to go molly *** da ***** dat sold em to me...:0 :0
> *


thats why he sold em to you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2009, 09:23 PM~14708275
> *thats why he sold em to you
> *


 but they look good tho :|:happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2009, 11:25 PM~14708295
> * but they look good tho :|:happysad:
> *


:uh: 
i decided to go with parkers after hearing those tend to leak. and you should have just bought some of them parkers i had, when i had em.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2009, 09:29 PM~14708325
> *:uh:
> i decided to go with parkers after hearing they tend to leak.      and you should have just bought some of them parkers i had, when i had em.
> *


Too lil too late..oh well ill ride these out for a bit........then switch it up later...KNOWATDAFUCKIMSAYIN...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2009, 11:35 PM~14708367
> *Too lil too late..oh well ill ride these out for a bit........then switch it up later...KNOWATDAFUCKIMSAYIN...
> *


piston to the nose huh


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 7 2009, 09:37 PM~14708377
> *piston to the nose huh
> *


Weenie set up....dats all.....


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 7 2009, 10:31 PM~14707885
> *This is the kind of during pics. ill put the final ones up tomorrow. I got to too hot to put the heavy ass batteries in today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 01:45 PM~14704840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :0 en que trabaja el muchacho


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

any shows this weekend..??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 8 2009, 10:53 AM~14710685
> *any shows this weekend..??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 8 2009, 10:53 AM~14710685
> *any shows this weekend..??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 8 2009, 02:04 PM~14712162
> *
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

i checked out westheimer tonite by west oaks mall, alot of ricers and mustangs out there parked at the UHUAL place, FINALLY SUNDAY!!!! TIDWELL AND 45!!!!!TONITE!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Got pulled over coming back from baytown, cop kept us there for about 15 minutes and never even told us what he pulled me over for.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 9 2009, 12:35 AM~14715111
> *
> *


Q ONDA ROB Q TRANZA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 9 2009, 12:48 AM~14715411
> *Got pulled over coming back from baytown, cop kept us there for about 15 minutes and never even told us what he pulled me over for.
> *


cuz u look like a gangster....did u have your chl?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 8 2009, 10:39 PM~14714817
> *
> 
> *


que onda bigggy brown como anda la razilla pesada


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 9 2009, 01:48 AM~14715411
> *Got pulled over coming back from baytown, cop kept us there for about 15 minutes and never even told us what he pulled me over for.
> *


 :angry: waz not cool at all....fucker..... :angry:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 9 2009, 09:51 AM~14716525
> *:angry: waz not cool at all....fucker..... :angry:
> *


atleast you didnt have any more warrants


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge+Aug 9 2009, 09:51 AM~14716525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky he went to jail the day before


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 9 2009, 02:48 AM~14715411
> *Got pulled over coming back from baytown, cop kept us there for about 15 minutes and never even told us what he pulled me over for.
> *


cop prolly thought he finally busted a white guy that stole a car from a black guy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2009, 01:48 PM~14717072
> *flash blacks :0
> 
> *


:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

good day for a car show huh


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

not a bad turn out at kt's show for a rainy day


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 9 2009, 12:48 AM~14715411
> *Got pulled over coming back from baytown, cop kept us there for about 15 minutes and never even told us what he pulled me over for.
> *


:uh: cuz u was. BITCH ASS WHITE BOY INA VERT!! LMAO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 9 2009, 01:59 PM~14717720
> *not a bad turn out at kt's show for a rainy day
> *


U got the bucket sponsored by rent a tire o wat??


U needs to get sponsored by rent a bondo.....jus sayin......:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2009, 04:26 PM~14717864
> *U got the bucket sponsored by rent a tire o wat??
> U needs to get sponsored by rent a bondo.....jus sayin......:ugh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 9 2009, 04:07 PM~14717768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 9 2009, 01:59 PM~14717720
> *not a bad turn out at kt's show for a rainy day
> *


yea..its was kool ..rain alot around 12 and 430....but it was a good show...good turn out KT..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2009, 02:26 PM~14717864
> *U got the bucket sponsored by rent a tire o wat??
> U needs to get sponsored by rent a bondo.....jus sayin......:ugh:
> *


hey noe ..what happend to your new homeboy that was next to you at the hop?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "whats going on over here??"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 9 2009, 03:50 PM~14718365
> *hey noe ..what happend to your new homeboy that was next to you at the hop??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  "whats going on over here??"
> *


:roflmao: u need to quit invitin ur potnas from ur star wars conventions to da shows......:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2009, 06:01 PM~14718430
> *:roflmao: u need to quit invitin ur potnas from ur star wars conventions to da shows......:roflmao:
> *


star wars cc? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 9 2009, 02:07 PM~14717768
> *:|
> 
> 
> ...


look like big jim fiberglass skirts


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks to all the car clubs and solo riders that came to the show. We had 140 entries.

EMPIRE, DESERT DREAMS, EXPENSIVE TASTE, ROYAL TOUCH,HOUSTON SOCIETY, CERTIFIED,TEXAS BOYZ,H-BOMBS,LEGIONS,JUICED, CARNALES UNLIMITED,TEXAS FAME,HOUSTON STYLEZ,STREET LIFE,H-TOWN TRADITIONS,TEXAS FEARLESS,HEART STOPPER FRIGHT,INTRICATE RYDEZ,LATIN FANTASY,D.K. KUSTOMS,SUENO AZTECA,TEXAS KINGS,TEXAS MADE,JUST US,POOR BOYS DREAM,K.O.S.,TEXAS OUTKASTZ,SECOND 2 NONE,DESTRUKTION,SLAB2DUBZ,ROLLERZ ONLY. I hope that I didnt forget anyone.

Juan KT President


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2009, 07:25 PM~14719014
> *look like big jim fiberglass skirts
> *


skirts dont look too bad, if it had some kinda trim around it might look better. its that stupid booty kit that kills it


----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Who needs a bucket of water to cool your parts, when you have a puddle in the street.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

asshole


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2009, 08:52 PM~14719722
> *asshole
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 9 2009, 06:21 PM~14719421
> *Who needs a bucket of water to cool your parts, when you have a puddle in the street.
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats a trick of the trade or one of his Presidential Solutions :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks to Slim for helping to judge the HOP.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Slim is the ruler whatchu talkn about


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 9 2009, 08:20 PM~14720525
> *Slim is the ruler whatchu talkn about
> *


murals look good on ya Blazer


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 9 2009, 08:24 PM~14720556
> *murals look good on ya Blazer
> *


Thank u sir


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 9 2009, 02:39 PM~14717947
> *least its a 2 door
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: sup chops did u wrecked the mic on the westside ?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 9 2009, 10:58 PM~14720860
> *:uh:  :uh: sup chops did u wrecked the mic on the westside ?
> *


no. had other things going on. maybe next week.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 9 2009, 09:13 PM~14721019
> *no.  had other things going on.  maybe next week.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 9 2009, 09:39 PM~14721393
> *
> *


en que trabaja el muchacho??? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 9 2009, 05:49 PM~14718348
> *yea..its was kool ..rain alot around 12 and 430....but it was a good show...good turn out KT..
> *


must of been a sad day for that dude that had a big ass hole on the roof of his suv


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 9 2009, 03:26 PM~14717864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was one of the last to leave.....rain stopped and was swangin in the parkin lot.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 9 2009, 09:59 PM~14721621
> *what's up Collin? did you ever find yo girl? at first you were all worried until i gave you some chicken....hahahaha....i didn't see you look for her again until you were done grubbin..... :biggrin:
> Good show homie!!! Glad we could make it out....we had a damn good time!!!!!
> He was one of the last to leave.....rain stopped and was swangin in the parkin lot.....
> *


Ha..wat girl??? :roflmao: yea soon as I walked dat way she came out da store....thnks for da love ansd da food mike it was good to see u make it to hater town........whenever u get a chance shoot me them pics of dat bumper


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

ok i have a friend that gots a cutty for sale but he told me that its a 442 but i did not know that they came whit t tops..... do they??? if so how much wood you pay for it.... it has a 350 in it now,, and its in primer black.... it haves shifter on the floor


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2009, 11:04 PM~14721672
> *Ha..wat girl??? :roflmao: yea soon as I walked dat way she came out da store....thnks for da love ansd da food mike it was good to see u make it to hater town........whenever u get a chance shoot me them pics of dat bumper
> *


already homie!! we always break bread with our homies!!! man we had so much food that we didn't even cook it all....left there with that foil pan full still after everyone ate....i'll get them pics for you tomorrow....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2009, 12:22 AM~14721860
> *already homie!!  we always break bread with our homies!!! man we had so much food that we didn't even cook it all....left there with that foil pan full still after everyone ate....i'll get them pics for you tomorrow....
> *


ya'll fuckers do get down on the grill.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Aug 10 2009, 01:50 AM~14722429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i guess they didn't MOVE OVER in time. :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 05:55 AM~14722864
> *i guess they didn't MOVE OVER in time.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

fk mondays... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning peeps


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2009, 08:14 AM~14723145
> *fk mondays...  :thumbsdown:
> *


FTM? :dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 10 2009, 09:48 AM~14724007
> *FTM? :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin: 

how was your weekend?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 29 2009, 05:58 PM~14620491
> *my primo joe "PISTOLEROS AIR BRUSHING"!!
> *





> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jul 29 2009, 06:28 PM~14620861
> *INDEED....
> 
> *


I went by Joe's shop Saturday evening, he will get down on this project here. Keep an eye out at LOS MAGNIFICOS for a new project painted by PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSHING.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 10 2009, 11:52 AM~14724492
> *I went by Joe's shop Saturday evening, he will get down on this project here. Keep an eye out at LOS MAGNIFICOS for a new project painted by PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSHING.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ORALE!!, JUZ GOT BACK FROM PERU, its a bad ass country, friendly peps at there,    no lowlows though :biggrin: 
here few pics


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

some of their modified rides :biggrin: 








and machupichu


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 04:30 PM~14706215
> *heres them pics you asked for.
> 
> 
> ...


ok NOW BACK TO LOWRIDING, SO UR SAYING DNT NEED WEIGHT, LOL, WELL OFCOURSE U DNT NEED WEIGHT WHEN U HAVE 105 POUND BATTS :biggrin: ,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 7 2009, 01:45 PM~14704840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA!!! :roflmao: HAY WHATS UP PARTIME HOPPER??? IM GLAD UR OUT AGAIN FOR A LITTLE, WELL UR CAR IS DOING AND BOUNCING PRETTY GOOD NOW, THATS COOL AND GOOD FOR LOWRIDING  , BUT WAIT!!!!!!!!!! WAIT A MINUTE, IS THAT TONIO NEXT TO U?? LOL, HE IS UR HELPER?, FUCK IT NO PROBLEMA, IM ON MY OWN , I DNT NEED HELP  , , OH YEAH AND IT LEAST MY CAR HOPS ON 520S, AND NOT BALLON TIRES, , ALL IM SAYING I TRY TO KEEP THAT LOWRIDER LOOK  , ..... GET U SUM WHITE WALLS HOMIE :biggrin: ..., AND SUM PAINT, AND SUM CHROME, AND SUM LOL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 10 2009, 12:00 AM~14722173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


extended a-arms mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 01:53 PM~14725639
> *ORALE!!, JUZ GOT BACK FROM PERU, its a bad ass country, friendly peps at there,       no lowlows though :biggrin:
> here few pics
> 
> ...


bawla talk 


and yeah i seen your latest project sitting in your driveway. how much you want for it?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 12:20 PM~14725879
> *bawla talk
> and yeah  i seen your latest project sitting in your driveway.    how  much you want for it?
> *


ha, these crazy peps, i told them i was gona b out for a week, and they come to my house and post rides for sale :uh: , think is my homies truck,.. should b pretty cheap, since he got it from a crack head deal :0 :biggrin: ..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 02:26 PM~14725937
> *ha, these crazy peps, i told them i was gona b out for a week, and they come to my house and post rides for sale :uh: , think is my homies truck,.. should b pretty cheap, since he got it from a crack head deal :0  :biggrin: ..
> *


hmm ask em price


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> heres them pics you asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 6 2009, 05:15 PM~14696975
> *SI SENOR YO MERO SOY. PA DONDE EL DOMINGO? AL K. T. CAR SHOW,O A LA TIDWELL y 45 ?  COMO SE SIENTEN LAS VACASIONES?
> *


ORALE, PUES ME PERDI EL CRUISING AYER, DICEN QUE SE PUSO ASTA EL TRONK, NEXT WEEK HAY LES CAIGO,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 9 2009, 09:34 PM~14721323
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


QUE ROLLO SENOR DE LOS CIELOS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > heres them pics you asked for.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2009, 01:04 PM~14726257
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 mayne....going hard on return from vacation!!
> *


 :biggrin: , JUST SAYING


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 02:30 PM~14725967
> *damn!, PICK A PART OR WHAT, LOL, AND WHATS UP WITH THEM RADIATOR SPACIAL MADE HOLDERS :biggrin:
> *


custom fab work one of a kind.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 01:01 PM~14725720
> *and machupichu
> 
> 
> ...


awesome pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2009, 01:26 PM~14726441
> *awesome pic! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, took close to 200 pics :biggrin: , just a awesome place, close to 5000 peps from all over visit this place everyday,at this time of year, i was trippn like crazy, bunch of canadians, austrilians, and couple of gringos speaking perfect spanish :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

one moe :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

chipper :dunno: :roflmao: , what happend there


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 02:53 PM~14726707
> *one moe :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 02:00 PM~14726781
> *chipper :dunno:  :roflmao: , what happend there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 04:00 PM~14726781
> *chipper :dunno:  :roflmao: , what happend there
> 
> 
> ...


nice trailer tires :ugh:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 10 2009, 11:52 AM~14724492
> *I went by Joe's shop Saturday evening, he will get down on this project here. Keep an eye out at LOS MAGNIFICOS for a new project painted by PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSHING.
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Going out to all the riders in H-town

Fat Pat- No Glory

http://www.zshare.net/audio/639307461dc61e2b/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2009, 05:21 PM~14727476
> *Going out to all the riders in H-town
> 
> Fat Pat- No Glory
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2009, 05:21 PM~14727476
> *Going out to all the riders in H-town
> 
> Fat Pat- No Glory
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 maaaaaayne :0 :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

NEW MYSPACE SONG DAT ***** WRECKED IT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 02:49 PM~14727229
> *nice trailer tires  :ugh:
> *


agreed, nice ballon tires


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 7 2009, 03:18 PM~14705631
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i feel the  hate :biggrin: wen  crome count an nice rims on the  scale i will   i dont c  you on  the  scale  homie ./it wus for  boiler but  now is  for you to  i c you in the  scale
> *


so whats up brown, SO U THINK UR YUNK CAN BEAT MY CUTLASS, I TELL U WHAT, TAKE IT TO 45 AND TIDWELL SUNDAY NIGHT, AND LETS SEE,.. COPS ARE COOL WITH SUM NOSE UP HOPPING, OH YEAH AND DNT FORGET UR CHEERLEADERS :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2009, 05:21 PM~14727476
> *Going out to all the riders in H-town
> 
> Fat Pat- No Glory
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 10 2009, 03:21 PM~14727476
> *Going out to all the riders in H-town
> 
> Fat Pat- No Glory
> ...


repost


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> ORALE!!, JUZ GOT BACK FROM PERU, its a bad ass country, friendly peps at
> ya andas traiendo el producto peruano o que wey mayne :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 10 2009, 09:52 AM~14724492
> *I went by Joe's shop Saturday evening, he will get down on this project here. Keep an eye out at LOS MAGNIFICOS for a new project painted by PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSHING.
> *


 :0 :0 thats my dawg he got sum mad skills


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 9 2009, 06:46 PM~14719157
> * Thanks to all the car clubs and solo riders that came to the show. We had 140 entries.
> 
> EMPIRE, DESERT DREAMS       , EXPENSIVE TASTE, ROYAL TOUCH,HOUSTON SOCIETY, CERTIFIED,TEXAS BOYZ,H-BOMBS,LEGIONS,JUICED, CARNALES UNLIMITED,TEXAS FAME,HOUSTON STYLEZ,STREET LIFE,H-TOWN TRADITIONS,TEXAS FEARLESS,HEART STOPPER FRIGHT,INTRICATE RYDEZ,LATIN FANTASY,D.K. KUSTOMS,SUENO AZTECA,TEXAS KINGS,TEXAS MADE,JUST US,POOR BOYS DREAM,K.O.S.,TEXAS OUTKASTZ,SECOND 2 NONE,DESTRUKTION,SLAB2DUBZ,ROLLERZ ONLY. I hope that I didnt forget anyone.
> ...


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Aug 9 2009, 05:08 AM~14715698
> *Q ONDA ROB Q TRANZA
> *



NADA VIENDO QUE AY DE NUEVO EN ESTA WEBSITE. Y USTED QUE A ECHO?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 12:14 PM~14725833
> *HAHA!!! :roflmao: HAY WHATS UP PARTIME HOPPER??? IM GLAD UR OUT AGAIN FOR A LITTLE, WELL UR CAR IS DOING AND BOUNCING PRETTY GOOD NOW, THATS COOL AND GOOD FOR LOWRIDING  , BUT WAIT!!!!!!!!!! WAIT A MINUTE, IS THAT TONIO NEXT TO U?? LOL, HE IS UR HELPER?, FUCK IT NO PROBLEMA, IM ON MY OWN , I DNT NEED HELP  , , OH YEAH AND IT LEAST MY CAR HOPS ON 520  , AND NOT BALLON TIRES, , ALL IM SAYING I TRY TO KEEP THAT LOWRIDER LOOK  , ..... GET U SUM WHITE WALLS HOMIE :biggrin: ..., AND SUM PAINT, AND SUM CHROME, AND SUM LOL
> *


 EXCUSES ARE FOR BITCHES HOMIE  PRIMERO QUIERES MI CARRO A ORA K MIRAS K BRINCA SALES CONTUS ESCUSAS ./ THE IS WHAT YOU CALL LOWRIDING  NO GASTES MI TIEMPO HOMIE YA ESTAMOS GRANDES PARA MAMADAS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 GET YALLS POPCORN READY!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN IS IT REALLY THAT HARD TO TYPE IN *ENGLICH*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14730438
> *:0 GET YALLS POPCORN READY!!!
> *


http://www.fa'sho.com/


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2009, 08:02 PM~14730467
> *DAMN IS IT REALLY THAT HARD TO TYPE IN ENGLICH
> *


 english?
:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 10 2009, 07:58 PM~14730409
> *EXCUSES ARE FOR BITCHES  HOMIE  PRIMERO  QUIERES  MI CARRO  A ORA K MIRAS K BRINCA  SALES CONTUS  ESCUSAS  ./ THE IS WHAT  YOU CALL LOWRIDING  NO GASTES  MI TIEMPO  HOMIE YA ESTAMOS GRANDES PARA MAMADAS
> *


HAHA, :roflmao: , YA ENTIENDO, TU SOLAMENTE SALES CUANDO YO ME VOY DE VACASIONES, PUES ORALE TE ESPERO EL DOMINGO EN EL 45 Y TIDWELL, TRAE TU YONKE QUE NO TIENE FRONT BUMPER Y TRAILER TIRES, NO HAY PEDO, Y TRAE UNOS CHEERLEADERS TAMBIEN :biggrin: .... O QUE TE AGUITAS :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2009, 10:02 PM~14730467
> *DAMN IS IT REALLY THAT HARD TO TYPE IN ENGLICH
> *


http://www.freetranslation.com

helps out a little bit.

You EXCUSE TILL FOR BITCHES HOMIE FIRST WANT MY CAR TO PRAYS K SIGHTS K JUMPS LEAVE CONTUS ESCUSAS./ THE IS WHAT YOU CALL LOWRIDING do NOT SPEND MY TIME HOMIE ALREADY we ARE LARGE FOR MAMADAS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 10:05 PM~14730498
> *HAHA,  :roflmao: , YA ENTIENDO, TU SOLAMENTE SALES CUANDO YO ME VOY DE VACASIONES, PUES ORALE TE ESPERO EL DOMINGO EN EL 45 Y TIDWELL, TRAE TU YONKE QUE NO TIENE FRONT BUMPER  Y TRAILER TIRES, NO HAY PEDO, Y TRAE UNOS CHEERLEADERS TAMBIEN :biggrin: .... O QUE TE AGUITAS :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 08:05 PM~14730498
> *HAHA,  :roflmao: , YA ENTIENDO, TU SOLAMENTE SALES CUANDO YO ME VOY DE VACASIONES, PUES ORALE TE ESPERO EL DOMINGO EN EL 45 Y TIDWELL, TRAE TU YONKE QUE NO TIENE FRONT BUMPER Y TRAILER TIRES, NO HAY PEDO, Y TRAE UNOS CHEERLEADERS TAMBIEN :biggrin: .... O QUE TE AGUITAS :dunno:
> *


TRANSALTION=, BRING UR YUNK TO HOP ON SUNDAY TO 45 NORTH AND TIDWELL, WITH NO FRONT BUMPER AND THEM BIG ASS TIRES,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 10:07 PM~14730518
> *TRANSALTION=, BRING UR YUNK TO HOP ON SUNDAY TO 45 NORTH AND TIDWELL, WITH NO FRONT BUMPER AND THEM BIG ASS TIRES,
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

remolque llantas?


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2009, 09:03 PM~14730482
> *english?
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 08:07 PM~14730529
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 08:07 PM~14730518
> *TRANSALTION=, BRING UR YUNK TO HOP ON SUNDAY TO 45 NORTH AND TIDWELL, WITH NO FRONT BUMPER AND THEM BIG ASS TIRES,
> *


MAYNE IS MODAFUCKIN GOING DOWn BOILER!!!! Man SAID SHOW UP PULL UP OR SHUT DA FUCK UP!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 10:09 PM~14730558
> *remolque llantas?
> *


wtf is that mojo?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 08:09 PM~14730558
> *remolque llantas?
> *


NONLOWRIDING TIRES? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 10:07 PM~14730529
> *
> *


¿Disléxico


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 10:05 PM~14730498
> *HAHA,  :roflmao: , YA ENTIENDO, TU SOLAMENTE SALES CUANDO YO ME VOY DE VACASIONES, PUES ORALE TE ESPERO EL DOMINGO EN EL 45 Y TIDWELL, TRAE TU YONKE QUE NO TIENE FRONT BUMPER Y TRAILER TIRES, NO HAY PEDO, Y TRAE UNOS CHEERLEADERS TAMBIEN :biggrin: .... O QUE TE AGUITAS :dunno:
> *


UNDERSTOOD :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 08:07 PM~14730518
> *TRANSALTION=, BRING UR YUNK TO HOP ON SUNDAY TO 45 NORTH AND TIDWELL, WITH NO FRONT BUMPER AND THEM BIG ASS TIRES,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: EL 30 HOMIE I NO ME AGUITO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 10:11 PM~14730580
> *¿Disléxico
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 10:10 PM~14730569
> *wtf is that mojo?
> *


thats what freetranslation said a trailer was. :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2009, 08:10 PM~14730566
> *MAYNE IS MODAFUCKIN GOING DOWn BOILER!!!! Man SAID SHOW UP PULL UP OR SHUT DA FUCK UP!!!!!!
> *


DAMN RIGHT HOMIE, IM JUST SAYING QUIT THE BULL SHIT AND TO BRING HIS SHIT TO THE PARKINGLOT, ITS SIMPLE, COPS ARE KOOL, THEY LIKE THIS HOPPING SHIT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 08:10 PM~14730574
> *NONLOWRIDING TIRES? :biggrin:
> *


"IONO WAT THEY DOING OVER THERE BUT WE LOWRIDIN HERE" THESE LOWRIDING TIRES......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 10:12 PM~14730593
> *thats what freetranslation said a trailer was.  :dunno:
> *


for a second there i really thought you knew what it meant.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 10 2009, 08:11 PM~14730586
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    EL 30  HOMIE  I NO ME  AGUITO
> *


30?? WHT NOT THIS WKND,??DAMN HOMIE, I WOULD HOP 2 -3 TIMES BY THEN, OH THATS RIGHT , UR A PARTIME HOPPER, :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 08:13 PM~14730595
> *DAMN RIGHT HOMIE, IM JUST SAYING QUIT THE BULL SHIT AND TO BRING HIS SHIT TO THE PARKINGLOT, ITS  SIMPLE, COPS ARE KOOL, THEY LIKE THIS HOPPING SHIT
> *


Zaaasss!!!! Ill be there to cheerlead!!! :biggrin: bout time y'all decide to chill somewhere closer to my side


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

THATS RIGHT!!! LOWRIDER TIRES, 5 20S , NOT THE BEST TIRE FOR HOPING, BUT A GOOD LOWRIDER LOOK, I CAN IMAGE WHAT MY CAR WOULD DO WITH BALLON TIRES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 08:15 PM~14730632
> *for a second there i really thought you knew what it meant.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 10:15 PM~14730632
> *for a second there i really thought you knew what it meant.
> 
> 
> ...


naw, i only know that "born here" spanish. ain't 100% on what mojos speak.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2009, 08:17 PM~14730663
> *Zaaasss!!!! Ill be there to cheerlead!!! :biggrin: bout time y'all decide to chill somewhere closer to my side
> *


SHH, BEEN HANGING THERE FOR THE LAST MONTH, cops pull up to you, and state, no burning tires, no train horn, AND ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 10:24 PM~14730730
> *naw, i only know that "born here" spanish.    ain't 100% on what mojos speak.
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TRAILER=USED IN HAULING FREIGHT,
TRAILER TIRE= USED IN LOWRIDER HOPPING CAR??? WTF?? :dunno: 








J/K HOMIE, ITS ALL GOOD FOR THE HOP AND LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN HOUSTON, I B READY , LET ME KNOW


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 08:19 PM~14730676
> *THATS RIGHT!!! LOWRIDER TIRES, 5 20S , NOT THE BEST TIRE FOR HOPING, BUT A GOOD LOWRIDER LOOK,  I CAN IMAGE WHAT MY CAR WOULD DO WITH BALLON TIRES
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

What's good H-town.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh: 


anyway..so 45 and tidwell huh? hmmm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 08:28 PM~14730799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE RAZA :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :uh: hno: hno: hno: ay guey ta caliente este pedo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 08:36 PM~14730904
> *:uh:
> anyway..so 45 and tidwell huh?  hmmm
> *


SI GORDO, NEXT TO THE WINGS AND MORE PARKINGLOT :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 10 2009, 10:35 PM~14730888
> *What's good H-town.
> *


where did the pics go?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 08:36 PM~14730904
> *:uh:
> anyway..so 45 and tidwell huh?  hmmm
> *


:roflmao: u beat me to it......:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 08:44 PM~14730981
> *where did the pics go?
> *


k onda olde men ? como andas del chiquis ?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 10:19 PM~14730676
> *THATS RIGHT!!! LOWRIDER TIRES, 5 20S , NOT THE BEST TIRE FOR HOPING, BUT A GOOD LOWRIDER LOOK,  I CAN IMAGE WHAT MY CAR WOULD DO WITH BALLON TIRES
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ROLLO "SENOR DE LOS CIELOS"!!!TE PIERDES WUEY, EN QUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO...... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 10 2009, 08:33 PM~14730867
> *Looking good homie.
> *


THANKS HOMIE, TURNING HEADS LOOKING GOOD TOO ON SHOW FLOOR, cant wait to november 22


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14730999
> *QUE ROLLO "SENOR DE LOS CIELOS"!!!TE PIERDES WUEY, EN QUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO...... :biggrin:
> *


ponle casa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 10:46 PM~14730997
> *k onda olde men ? como andas del chiquis ?
> *


que onda nopalero?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 10 2009, 10:38 PM~14730941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this gona b good :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14730438
> *:0 GET YALLS POPCORN READY!!!
> *


 :biggrin: IM GOT MY POPCORN!!!! IM ON DA SIDE LINE.... :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 08:49 PM~14731046
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this gona b good :biggrin:
> *


for you or for me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 10:07 PM~14730518
> *TRANSALTION=, BRING UR YUNK TO HOP ON SUNDAY TO 45 NORTH AND TIDWELL, WITH NO FRONT BUMPER AND THEM BIG ASS TIRES,
> *


:angry:







SOUNDS LIKE MY JUNK PUTO!!!





















:biggrin: OH WELL!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 08:51 PM~14731080
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14730999
> *QUE ROLLO "SENOR DE LOS CIELOS"!!!TE PIERDES WUEY, EN QUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :cheesy: lol, que rollo :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 10 2009, 10:47 PM~14731018
> *ponle  casa
> *


EL ES EL DE LA FERIA!!! :angry: I NEED ONE!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 08:51 PM~14731080
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 10 2009, 10:47 PM~14731018
> *ponle  casa
> *


 :cheesy: NO TE ENOJES COMPITA!!! :biggrin: I SEE UR CAR IS WORKING JUST SEEN THE VID!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 10 2009, 08:50 PM~14731065
> *for you  or  for  me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 08:56 PM~14731156
> *EL ES EL DE LA FERIA!!! :angry:  I NEED ONE!!!! LOL :biggrin:
> *


what?? cual feria? estoy laid off hace 2 semanas :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 03:53 PM~14726707
> *one moe :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  ONE DAY...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 10:59 PM~14731202
> *what?? cual feria? estoy laid off hace 2 semanas :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT FALLING FOR THAT SHIT PUTO, COMO TE MUEVES!!!!! :guns:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 08:46 PM~14730999
> *QUE ROLLO "SENOR DE LOS CIELOS"!!!TE PIERDES WUEY, EN QUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO...... :biggrin:
> *


epale epale ese nombre ya esta bautizado en mi amado carrillo :biggrin: 
























sneak peak got a long way to go NO TRAILOR , NO TRAILER TIRES :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 08:47 PM~14731019
> *que onda nopalero?
> *


QUE DICE EL BOMBITA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:09 PM~14731309
> *QUE DICE EL BOMBITA
> *


it's in the garage waiting for me to take it out. been busy at the office and no time to play.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:09 PM~14731309
> *epale epale ese nombre ya esta bautizado en mi amado carrillo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 09:02 PM~14731238
> *IM NOT FALLING FOR THAT SHIT PUTO, COMO TE MUEVES!!!!! :guns:
> *


 :0 :0 lol, no manches, i workd my ass off for two months no days off, i deserve i little time off que no? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:09 PM~14731309
> *epale epale ese nombre ya esta bautizado en mi amado carrillo  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


2020?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:11 PM~14731330
> *it's in the garage waiting for me to take it out.  been busy at the office and no time to play.
> *


ORALE TA BIEN  YO TAMBIEN CON EL CULIS SUDADO TODO EL DIA EN EL CHOP


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2009, 11:12 PM~14731349
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 09:13 PM~14731371
> *2020?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: MAYBE LATER :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14731309
> *epale epale ese nombre ya esta bautizado en mi amado carrillo  :biggrin:
> [, NO TRAILER TIRES :biggrin:
> QUE DICE EL BOMBITA
> *


 :0 :0 , :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:13 PM~14731374
> *ORALE TA BIEN   YO TAMBIEN CON EL CULIS SUDADO TODO EL DIA EN EL CHOP
> *


te tienen en patadas en el 'chop guey?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:15 PM~14731394
> *:dunno:  :dunno: MAYBE LATER  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:11 PM~14731330
> *it's in the garage waiting for me to take it out.  been busy at the office and no time to play.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 10 2009, 09:15 PM~14731401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ASI MERO WEY


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:0 (comiendo palomitas con salsa valentina)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 09:15 PM~14731394
> *:dunno:  :dunno: MAYBE LATER  :biggrin:
> *


APURALE LOCO, THATS A BAD ASS NAME TO BE SITTIN :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:17 PM~14731435
> *:uh: QUE ONDA VATO LLEGASTE BRAVO QUE COMISTE EN PERU
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ASI MERO WEY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 10 2009, 11:17 PM~14731443
> *:0 (comiendo palomitas con salsa valentina)
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 09:17 PM~14731435
> *:uh: QUE ONDA VATO LLEGASTE BRAVO QUE COMISTE EN PERU
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ASI MERO WEY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE LATIN, SI WAY ESTAVA BRAVA LA SALSA :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 11:18 PM~14731446
> *APURALE LOCO, THATS A BAD ASS NAME TO BE SITTIN  :biggrin:
> *


SINCE EVERYONE LIKES THE NAME "EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS", WHY NOT HOP FOR IT??? :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 09:18 PM~14731456
> *
> *


X2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 09:18 PM~14731446
> *APURALE LOCO, THATS A BAD ASS NAME TO BE SITTIN  :biggrin:
> *


YA MERO NECESITO TERMINAR EL STREET SHOW PRIMERO PERO YA MERO ESTA UNOS CUANTOS MESES Y VAMOS A AANDAR CHIPPING POR TODO HOUSTON :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 11:20 PM~14731472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHE LATIN, SI WAY ESTAVA BRAVA LA SALSA :biggrin:
> *


siempre anda cagando el palo streetshow when i'm on. lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14731478
> *SINCE EVERYONE LIKES THE NAME "EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS", WHY NOT HOP FOR IT??? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :h5: BUEN CEREBRO :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 11:21 PM~14731494
> *siempre anda cagando el palo streetshow when i'm on.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 11:22 PM~14731501
> *:0  :0  :0  :h5: BUEN CEREBRO  :biggrin:
> *


IM JUST SAYIN!!!! :biggrin:  THAT WOULD BE LIKE A CROWN FLYIN AROUND...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14731487
> *YA MERO NECESITO TERMINAR EL STREET SHOW PRIMERO PERO YA MERO ESTA UNOS CUANTOS ANOS Y VAMOS A AANDAR CHIPPING POR TODO HOUSTON  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 ORALE :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14731472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESO YA ESTA ACORDADO CON EL BOILER PERO EN EL 2020 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:21 PM~14731494
> *siempre anda cagando el palo streetshow when i'm on.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:21 PM~14731494
> *siempre anda cagando el palo streetshow when i'm on.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


ME ACUERO DE LA HOME LAND :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:25 PM~14731550
> *:0  :0 AL LATIN LE DA CHORRON CON EL CHILE
> 
> 
> ...


no mames guey, lmao!


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 10:20 PM~14731478
> *SINCE EVERYONE LIKES THE NAME "EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS", WHY NOT HOP FOR IT??? :dunno:
> *



SE ESCUCHA COMO UNA APUESTA................ hno: NOMAS DIGO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 09:25 PM~14731550
> *:0  :0 AL LATIN LE DA CHORRON CON EL CHILE
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, DE ACUERDO CON EL CALENDARIO MAYA, EL MUNDO SE VA A LINEAR CON NO SE QUE MADRES DEL ESPACIO EN EL 2012 , NO PODEMOS ESPERAR TANTO WAY :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 09:23 PM~14731530
> *IM JUST SAYIN!!!! :biggrin:   THAT WOULD BE LIKE A CROWN FLYIN AROUND...
> *


PERO PORQUE NO SE OCCURIO EL NOMBRE PRIMERO A ALGUIE MAS IM JUST SAYING IM CLAIMING COPY RIGHTS :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS ALL GOOD LET ME GET THJE BUCKETS READY AND WE DO THIS :0 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 10 2009, 09:26 PM~14731572
> *SE ESCUCHA COMO UNA APUESTA................ hno: NOMAS DIGO
> *


 :0 HAY WEY


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 09:27 PM~14731598
> *LOL, DE ACUERDO CON EL CALENDARIO MAYA, EL MUNDO SE VA A LINEAR CON NO SE QUE MADRES DEL ESPACIO EN EL 2012 , NO PODEMOS ESPERAR TANTO WAY :biggrin:
> *


NOMBRE WEY EL STSHOW YA MERO SALE Y TAMBIEN SE VA A DEFENDER Y DE AHI BRINCO AL el senor de los cielos so no te aguites alcbo que tienes feria sino ya vas a tener otro carro wey :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:26 PM~14731571
> *no mames guey, lmao!
> 
> 
> ...


GUACA DE POLLO LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:28 PM~14731603
> *PERO PORQUE NO SE OCCURIO EL NOMBRE PRIMERO A ALGUIE MAS IM JUST SAYING IM CLAIMING COPY RIGHTS  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS ALL GOOD LET ME GET THJE BUCKETS READY AND WE DO THIS  :0  :cheesy:
> *


make sure your compa le ponle 'chine to your bucket carnal


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 09:27 PM~14731598
> *LOL, DE ACUERDO CON EL CALENDARIO MAYA, EL MUNDO SE VA A LINEAR CON NO SE QUE MADRES DEL ESPACIO EN EL 2012 , NO PODEMOS ESPERAR TANTO WAY :biggrin:
> *


Oooooooooooque la chingada......ya valio madre entonce para mi crapalac y el senor de los cubeteros  :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:28 PM~14731603
> *PERO PORQUE NO SE OCCURIO EL NOMBRE PRIMERO A ALGUIE MAS IM JUST SAYING IM CLAIMING COPY RIGHTS  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS ALL GOOD LET ME GET THJE BUCKETS READY AND WE DO THIS  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 09:30 PM~14731638
> *NOMBRE WEY EL STSHOW YA MERO SALE Y TAMBIEN SE VA A DEFENDER Y DE AHI BRINCO AL el senor de los cielos so no te aguites alcbo que tienes feria sino ya vas a tener otro carro wey  :cheesy:
> *


NOMBRE WAY , NO HAY PEDO, U ALRIGHT HOMIE, EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS NO ESTA TAN MAL, PERO SE LA CURA LA RAZA :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:26 PM~14731571
> *no mames guey, lmao!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: pinche vato mamon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:33 PM~14731691
> *:uh:  :uh: pinche vato mamon
> *


my bad culis, next time i'll show the man behind the dick. :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 11:32 PM~14731671
> *NOMBRE WAY , NO HAY PEDO, U ALRIGHT HOMIE, EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS NO ESTA TAN MAL, PERO SE LA CURA LA RAZA :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:34 PM~14731706
> *my bad culis, next time i'll show the man behind the dick.  :uh:
> *


el mismo ***** que te dejo ciego wey . and quiet posting pictures of my homie loco :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2009, 09:32 PM~14731663
> *Oooooooooooque la chingada......ya valio madre entonce para mi crapalac y el senor de los cubeteros  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 09:32 PM~14731671
> *NOMBRE WAY , NO HAY PEDO, U ALRIGHT HOMIE, EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS NO ESTA TAN MAL, PERO SE LA CURA LA RAZA :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ta curado pero suena chido :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 10 2009, 09:34 PM~14731708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:35 PM~14731726
> *el mismo ***** que te dejo ciego wey . and quiet posting pictures of my homie loco  :biggrin:
> *


don't get too ultra soft esa :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:37 PM~14731756
> *don't get too ultra soft esa  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


i get all soft when i see ur wrinkle ass :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:37 PM~14731756
> *don't get too ultra soft esa  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CLASSIC


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 11:37 PM~14731756
> *don't get too ultra soft esa  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:39 PM~14731776
> *i get all soft when i see ur wrinkle ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 09:39 PM~14731776
> *i get all soft when i see ur wrinkle ass  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YALL TWO ARE CRAZY DE A MAQUINA, MORNING PEPS ARE GONA LAUGH THEIR ASS OFF


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 10 2009, 09:40 PM~14731796
> *
> *


COMO VEZ COMPA, MEJOR VETE POR LAS OTRAS PALOMITAS :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 09:40 PM~14731804
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YALL TWO ARE CRAZY DE A MAQUINA, MORNING PEPS ARE GONA LAUGH THEIR ASS OFF
> *


el rukito is cool peeps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:42 PM~14731833
> *el rukito is cool peeps  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:47 PM~14731905
> *
> *


 :h5: :h5: un pinchi smily for you wey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 11:40 PM~14731804
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: YALL TWO ARE CRAZY DE A MAQUINA, MORNING PEPS ARE GONA LAUGH THEIR ASS OFF
> *












al rato carnal. time to get some zzzzzz'zzzzzz


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:49 PM~14731928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget to change ur daiper guey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 11:16 PM~14731423
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 10 2009, 11:54 PM~14731987
> *dont forget to change ur daiper guey
> 
> 
> ...


i need to let crapalac borrow some.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:56 PM~14732011
> *i need to let crapalac borrow some.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 11:56 PM~14732011
> *i need to let crapalac borrow some.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:56 PM~14732011
> *i need to let crapalac borrow some.
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:  I need some after eating mac2lacs xlacs bbq at the show Sunday.........had me shittin every 30 minutes today at work  :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 10 2009, 12:16 PM~14724709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:angry: i look like a 2 ft midget in this pic


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 01:01 PM~14725720
> *some of their modified rides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


he wey pon de los carritos sandwicheros


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 10 2009, 08:51 PM~14730351
> *NADA VIENDO QUE AY DE NUEVO EN ESTA WEBSITE. Y USTED QUE A ECHO?
> *


PURA CHINGA BRO PERO EL WEEKEND NOS ECHAMOS UNAS FRIAS O Q?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 01:59 AM~14732990
> *:angry:  i look like a 2 ft midget in this pic
> 
> 
> ...


 so you're *not *a two foot midget :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:31 PM~14731657
> *make sure your compa le ponle 'chine to your bucket carnal
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol @ danny


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 08:24 PM~14730732
> *SHH, BEEN HANGING THERE FOR THE LAST MONTH, cops pull up to you, and state, no burning tires, no train horn, AND ITS ALL GOOD
> *


  , been chillin there for a while........ BOILER i got that LS from homie
already. In the shop now
:biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 10 2009, 11:59 PM~14732990
> *:angry:  i look like a 2 ft midget in this pic
> 
> 
> ...



You wore platform shoes? :dunno:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 11 2009, 08:12 AM~14734411
> * , been chillin there for a while........ BOILER i got that LS from homie
> already. In the shop now
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 11 2009, 08:20 AM~14733784
> * so you're not a two foot midget  :dunno:
> *


:burn:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 11 2009, 11:00 AM~14734763
> *Coming soon the rebirths of 65 ss impala "BLACK SHADOW2"...68 IMPALA "BLACK MAGIC2"
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMN, this topic is dead


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 01:30 PM~14735961
> *DAMN, this topic is dead
> *


Car Club: BIG RIM C.C. :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 11:47 AM~14736097
> *Car Club: BIG RIM C.C.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 01:02 PM~14736245
> *:roflmao:
> *


your brothers car club?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 11 2009, 12:32 PM~14736547
> *your brothers car club?
> *


YES SIR, its calld CERIFIED, just a good hangout crew to chill WITH, everyone is kool in there, i have a ceritiFIed sticker on my suv too, SOME MEMBERS ARE DOING BIG THINGS THOUGH


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 02:37 PM~14736596
> *YES SIR, its calld CERIFIED, just a good hangout crew to chill WITH, everyone is kool in there,  i have a ceritiFIed sticker on my suv too, SOME MEMBERS ARE DOING BIG THINGS THOUGH
> *


aerocoupe mc and grand national big thangs(hard to find g bodies)? or just custom g body big thangs?

pics of the cars?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 12:43 PM~14736660
> *aerocoupe mc and grand national big thangs(hard to find g bodies)? or just custom g body big thangs?
> 
> pics of the cars?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: i would ride 1000 times a regular g body on balllon tires, than a ugly ass 4 door 65 flinstones car :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 03:01 PM~14736836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: i would ride 1000 times a regular g body on balllon tires, than a ugly ass 4 door 65 flinstones car :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: i asked a fucken simple question, and you talk shit about my 4 door :buttkick:





stupid houston topic :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 01:04 PM~14736861
> *:angry:  i asked a fucken simple question, and you talk shit about my 4 door :buttkick:
> stupid houston topic :tears:
> *


then dnt come in this topic, and ask stupid questions :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 03:08 PM~14736912
> *then dnt come in this topic, and ask stupid questions :twak:
> *


:rofl: 

:|


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 01:08 PM~14736912
> *then dnt come in this topic, and ask stupid questions :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone working on a 58? theres a 58 bel air @ 59 and e. mt houston for sale if any one needs parts


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 01:25 PM~14737054
> *anyone working on a 58? theres a 58 bel air @ 59 and e. mt houston for sale if any one needs parts
> *


There are no parts left on it.......has no interior, no floors, no engine, side moldings missing a few pieces. :biggrin: I offered old man $500 he said no. Wants $2500 for it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Aug 11 2009, 03:36 PM~14737157
> *There are no parts left on it.......has no interior, no floors, no engine, side moldings missing a few pieces.  :biggrin: I offered old man $500 he said no. Wants $2500 for it.
> *


 :0 
i asked him thats what he said the price was, but i didnt look at it, it had to much shit @ around just saw the front clip, that mother fucker gots a bad ass elco tho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 11 2009, 01:19 PM~14736996
> *:biggrin:
> *


que pasa homie, que hay de nuevo


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 01:39 PM~14737176
> *:0
> i asked him thats what he said the price was, but i didnt look at it, it had to much shit @ around just saw the front clip, that mother fucker gots a bad ass elco tho
> *


I think that's his magic number 'cause that's how much he said he wanted for the El Camino as well.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Aug 11 2009, 03:36 PM~14737157
> *There are no parts left on it.......has no interior, no floors, no engine, side moldings missing a few pieces.  :biggrin: I offered old man $500 he said no. Wants $2500 for it.
> *


sounds like a roberto g project


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 02:25 PM~14737054
> *anyone working on a 58? theres a 58 bel air @ 59 and e. mt houston for sale if any one needs parts
> *


i need it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2009, 02:37 PM~14737665
> *sounds like a roberto g project
> *


lol, true


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Aug 11 2009, 02:36 PM~14737157
> *There are no parts left on it.......has no interior, no floors, no engine, side moldings missing a few pieces.  :biggrin: I offered old man $500 he said no. Wants $2500 for it.
> *


not worth that..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 01:25 PM~14737054
> *anyone working on a 58? theres a 58 bel air @ 59 and e. mt houston for sale if any one needs parts
> *


i just came from 59 and e mt houston..that place looks like texas chainsaw massacre type shit


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

color=blue] HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
ESCALADE FRONT SEATS EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
DISK BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.</span>


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Aug 11 2009, 05:32 PM~14738245
> *color=blue] HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
> ESCALADE FRONT SEATS  EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
> DICK BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.</span>
> *


:uh:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

streetshow, that interiors all you


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Aug 9 2009, 12:25 PM~14716969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 05:17 PM~14738077
> *lol, true
> *


how is that if my 4 door had every thing mentioned except a trunk :|, my floor just had a hole on the passanger side but i wanted to get everything redone


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

aka................................................

































y'all know the rest :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 06:44 PM~14739026
> *how is that if my  4 door had every thing  mentioned except a trunk :|, my floor just had a hole on the passanger side but i wanted to get everything redone
> *


fk your 4 door.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i know its not lowrider but its good price for some nice furniture.....

paid 750. looking for 500 obo










paid 1200 for the set with some end tables. 500 obo



















i got more details and paperwork if someone is interested.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2009, 06:53 PM~14739127
> *i know its not lowrider but its good price for some nice furniture.....
> 
> paid 750. looking for 500 obo
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2009, 04:56 PM~14739161
> *:uh:
> *


i can reinforce the chairs for u, big guy


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2009, 05:59 PM~14739208
> *i can reinforce the chairs for u, big guy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin: Qvoles?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

1956' for sale


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2009, 06:59 PM~14739208
> *i can reinforce the chairs for u, big guy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2009, 05:15 PM~14739351
> *:uh:
> *


sorry i was just playing


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn the table sold, craigslist dont fuck around :0 :0


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

LOOKING FOR SOME 13'S PM ME


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2009, 04:59 PM~14739208
> *i can reinforce the chairs for u, big guy
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*still whorin..*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm thinking about changing the carb on my cady out for a better one. Anyone besides deez nutz have a hook up on a new carb that will fit a cady 472.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez reppin"

o yea.. still got white 2 dr box comin next.. mmmm hmmmmm


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 11 2009, 08:46 PM~14740291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 02:01 PM~14737336
> *que pasa homie, que hay de nuevo
> *


nada homie aqui descansando en la casa . y tu como estas esta caliente en houston ??? porque aqui esta caliente de amadre aller estubo a 112 :burn:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 07:46 PM~14740291
> *still whorin..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

dam sic getting better by the car! thanx for the gold leaf and pin stripes on my car !!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 11 2009, 08:51 PM~14740332
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


No purple hearts this time. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 11 2009, 06:51 PM~14740323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u welcome.. :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

only cuz ur in da car club i will :worship: ur paint skills......but on da cool....u gettin sic on ur sprayin skills.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 11 2009, 07:00 PM~14740431
> *only cuz ur in da car club i will :worship: ur paint skills......but on da cool....u gettin sic on ur sprayin skills.....
> *


yaaay!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

so many ideals floatin in my head.. but i cant just put em all on one car, now can i..


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

oh yea...i couldn't figure out a name for my ride.....but i like da one u named it....so go ahead an tag it on da trunk....same as on da other whore..... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 06:46 PM~14740291
> *still whorin..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 11 2009, 08:50 PM~14740315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha never know what sic has up his planned


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2009, 09:26 PM~14740738
> *might as well upgrade to fuel injection
> ha    never know what sic has up his planned
> 
> ...


Not interested in fuel injection just need my carb rebuilt and wanted to see if it was worth upgrading to a better carb.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 11 2009, 08:28 PM~14740773
> *Not interested in fuel injection just need my carb rebuilt and wanted to see if it was worth upgrading to a better carb.
> *


let me know if you find somebody to re build your carb, that does good work.

I have an extra carb that needs to be rebuilt


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I NEED SOME 13'S......................................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 11 2009, 09:28 PM~14740773
> *Not interested in fuel injection just need my carb rebuilt and wanted to see if it was worth upgrading to a better carb.
> *


pussy. you should be trying to upgrade. so your ain't stuck doing 35mph in the slow lane like i seen sunday. usually only cut cars are stuck going that slow, but i know that ain't the problem. :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2009, 09:38 PM~14740894
> *pussy.  you should be trying to upgrade.  so your ain't stuck doing 35mph in the slow lane like i seen sunday.  usually only cut cars are stuck going that slow, but i know that ain't the problem.  :uh:
> *


I wasn't doing 35, your fat ass was speeding to get to wingstop.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 11 2009, 09:49 PM~14741043
> *I wasn't doing 35, your fat ass was speeding to get to wingstop.
> *


sure looked like you doing 35. and i was on way to arandas puto


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 11 2009, 07:29 PM~14740797
> *let me know if you find somebody to re build your carb, that does good work.
> 
> I have an extra carb that needs to be rebuilt
> *


I got a bad ass guy over here on my side by airline......carp expert....holla at me if u wana get it rebuilt


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2009, 09:50 PM~14741058
> *sure looked like you doing 35.  and i was on way to arandas puto
> *


As fast as you were driving I knew you were heading some where to eat, again.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 11 2009, 07:12 PM~14740566
> *oh yea...i couldn't figure out a name for my ride.....but i like da one u named it....so go ahead an tag it on da trunk....same as on da other whore..... :biggrin:
> *


so attention whore..

or

still whorin'


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 07:55 PM~14741112
> *so attention whore..
> 
> or
> ...


still whoring is better...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2009, 08:51 PM~14741065
> *I got a bad ass guy over here on my side by airline......carp expert....holla at me if u wana get it rebuilt
> *


whats his prices look like :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 11 2009, 08:13 PM~14741329
> *whats his prices look like :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

que onda vic give me a call 832-677-0558 need to get some info from u


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 08:31 PM~14741567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 08:31 PM~14741567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2009, 10:37 PM~14741644
> *:ugh: :barf:
> *


 :uh: thats best of both worlds


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 08:39 PM~14741672
> *:uh:  thats best of both worlds
> *


I hate those car...sorry.....:|


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 11 2009, 09:58 PM~14741142
> *still whoring is better...
> *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 08:46 PM~14740291
> *still whorin..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..


sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong


<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=251549&st=2700\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=251549&st=2700</a>
</span>[/b]</span>


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 11 2009, 06:51 PM~14740331
> *nada homie aqui descansando en la casa . y tu como estas esta caliente en houston ??? porque aqui esta caliente de amadre aller estubo a 112  :burn:
> *


112? A SU MECHA,!!, aqui esta caliente de a madre tambien, pero ahorita me la estoy pasando en la casa en el A.C. todo el dia :biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 11 2009, 10:19 PM~14742263
> *
> *


Attn Rivis and lacs...We have your homie "E"if you want to see him back in Houston, you will send 6 rasberry flavored blowpops along with 2 boxes of Nerds to the 90210 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 10:31 PM~14741567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


muscle car low? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 10:39 PM~14741672
> *:uh:  thats best of both worlds
> *


trying to make an LOWROD is for for ****. you either do one thing, or the other.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DAMN, !!! IM FUCKING DRUNK!!, ME AND MY HOMIES WERE DRINKING IT UP LIKE THERES NO MANANA :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :barf: :banghead: :loco: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 11:38 PM~14742534
> *DAMN, !!! IM FUCKING DRUNK!!, ME AND MY HOMIES WERE DRINKING IT UP LIKE THERES NO MANANA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :barf:  :banghead:  :loco:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


pussy!!!!



























:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14742554
> *pussy!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 11 2009, 10:22 PM~14741461
> *que onda vic give me a call 832-677-0558 need to get some info from u
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 11 2009, 08:22 PM~14741461
> *que onda vic give me a call 832-677-0558 need to get some info from u
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2009, 11:37 PM~14742525
> *trying to make an LOWROD is for for ****.  you either do one thing, or the other.
> *


thats not a lowrod, that bitch is cut and has chrome undies, lowrods have 18-22s :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 11:41 PM~14742576
> *:roflmao:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


EH WUEY TEN CUIDADO CON TUS PISTOLAS!!! PINCHE BORRACHO.... :cheesy: EH CONOCES LA SAL NEGRA? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 11 2009, 11:38 PM~14742534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever the fk you want to call it, it ain't got no business thinking its a lowrider.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 11 2009, 11:45 PM~14742630
> *
> whatever the fk you want to call it, it ain't got no business thinking its a lowrider.
> *


there no point in arguing with the guy that has a caprice which has no business thinking is an impala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 11:47 PM~14742658
> *there no point in arguing with the guy that has a caprice which has no business thinking is an impala
> *


thats all you got rusty?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> damn RAZA


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 09:50 PM~14742685
> *owned
> *


agreed, que onda way, u ready for sunday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 09:47 PM~14742658
> *there no point in arguing with the guy that has a caprice which has no business thinking is an impala
> *


Mayne......fatboy.....I know u ain't gon lettem own u like dat?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2009, 11:55 PM~14742761
> *Mayne......fatboy.....I know u ain't gon lettem own u like dat?
> *


YA LO MANDARON A LA VERGA Y SE FUE A DORMIR EL PUTO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 09:57 PM~14742792
> *YA LO MANDARON A LA VERGA Y SE FUE A DORMIR EL PUTO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 11 2009, 11:55 PM~14742761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne, fuck you and your balloon trailer tires, no back window, missing bumpers, busted up quarters,rattle can paint job, but still think i'm doing it acting ass *****.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2009, 12:02 AM~14742856
> *fuck that little *****.  only thing that ***** owns is a pile of rusty parts.
> mayne, fuck you and your balloon trailer tires, no back window, missing bumpers, busted up quarters,rattle can paint job,  but still think i'm doing it acting ass *****.
> *










IF I ONLY HAD ONE CAR I COULD KEEP THAT BITCH LOOKIN GOOD U FAT FUCK, BUT I OWN TOO MANY CARS PUTO TO WORRY ABOUT MY HOPPER!!!  CARS COME AND GO BITCH WHAT U KNOW ABOUT THAT.... ALL PAYED FOR FATTY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 12 2009, 12:11 AM~14742969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all paid for, but none worth shit.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2009, 12:02 AM~14742856
> *fuck that little *****.  only thing that ***** owns is a pile of rusty parts.
> mayne, fuck you and your balloon trailer tires, no back window, missing bumpers, busted up quarters,rattle can paint job,  but still think i'm doing it acting ass *****.
> *


OH BY DA WAY




















FUCK U!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2009, 12:12 AM~14742989
> *all paid for, but none worth shit.
> *


LET U TELL IT!! CAPALA? LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

trailer tires


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YALL NGAS ARE CRAZY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:11 PM~14742969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAY WAY, EN QUE TRAVAJA EL MUCHACHO :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:20 AM~14743070
> *HAY WAY, EN QUE TRAVAJA EL MUCHACHO :0
> *


:rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 11 2009, 10:21 PM~14743088
> *:rofl:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:20 AM~14743070
> *HAY WAY, EN QUE TRAVAJA EL MUCHACHO :0
> *


 :biggrin: NO TRABAJO!!! :angry: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:23 PM~14743106
> *:biggrin: NO TRABAJO!!! :angry:  :twak:
> *


ESTAS MAS PESADO QUE DEVIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:22 AM~14743103
> *
> *


  repost


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:24 AM~14743126
> *ESTAS MAS PESADO QUE DEVIOUS :biggrin:
> *


ES QUE EL DIVOUS ES PURA MANTECA!!! PINCHE GORDO RESVALOSO... :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

1'' Black Anodized sidewinder :0 Beefy

















































3/4 top pressure out


Wow...:0 :0 :0.dat shit is nice......prolly worth more than some peoples whole car.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

NOT DA BEST LOOKING PUMPS BUT SHOULD DO DA TRICK!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

WE LOWRIDING IN HERE....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:36 PM~14743252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf is that pinche loco?????***** u can build an offshore oil rig wit dat shit in ur trunk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2009, 10:30 PM~14743204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL B GETTING SUM STUFF FROM THEM NEXT WEEK,  U SEE I SUPPORT EVERY HYDROCOMPANY AT THERE, IM RUNNING SHOWTIME BLOCKS WITH DEL TORO BLADDERS, PRESTO MOTORS, PROHOPPER CYLINDERS, PASDENNA TX BATTERIES, AND CCE SOLENOIDS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 12 2009, 12:41 AM~14743302
> *Wtf is that pinche loco?????***** u can build an offshore oil rig wit dat shit in ur trunk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


NEW HOPPER SOON TO HIT DA STREETS HOMIE, THATS WHAT WE DO!!! LOCOS BUILT.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2009, 10:41 PM~14743302
> *Wtf is that pinche loco?????***** u can build an offshore oil rig wit dat shit in ur trunk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


WHAT U KNOW ABOUT OIL RIGS :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:42 AM~14743310
> *I WILL B GETTING SUM STUFF FROM THEM NEXT WEEK,   U SEE I SUPPORT EVERY HYDROCOMPANY AT THERE, IM RUNNING SHOWTIME BLOCKS WITH DEL TORO BLADDERS, PRESTO MOTORS, PROHOPPER CYLINDERS, PASDENNA TX BATTERIES, AND CCE SOLENOIDS
> *


U GOT "MUT" PUMPS LIKE ME!!! BUT URS ARE WORKING...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:40 PM~14743286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SETUP  ...CLEAN,


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:44 AM~14743321
> *WHAT U KNOW ABOUT OIL RIGS :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT, JUST WHAT WE NEED TO MAKE BIG MONEY!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:46 AM~14743335
> *NICE SETUP  ...CLEAN,
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:45 PM~14743330
> *U GOT "MUT" PUMP LIKE ME!!! UT UR ARE WORKING...
> *


hay way, im the drunk here, no te entendi ni mofo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 10:44 PM~14743321
> *WHAT U KNOW ABOUT OIL RIGS :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Nada dam thang.....them fuckers won't hire me cuz I'm too skinny and might fly off one of the platforms with a strong wind  :|


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:48 AM~14743357
> *hay way, im the drunk here, no te entendi ni mofo
> *


PERO SOY MEXICANO Y TANBIEN SE ME OLVIDA EL INGLES WUEY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2009, 10:49 PM~14743368
> *Nada dam thang.....them fuckers won't hire me cuz I'm too skinny and might fly off one of the platforms with a strong wind  :|
> *


lol, all u have to do is hang around with devious, :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 10:42 PM~14743310
> *I WILL B GETTING SUM STUFF FROM THEM NEXT WEEK,   U SEE I SUPPORT EVERY HYDROCOMPANY AT THERE, IM RUNNING SHOWTIME BLOCKS WITH DEL TORO BLADDERS, PRESTO MOTORS, PROHOPPER CYLINDERS, PASDENNA TX BATTERIES, AND CCE SOLENOIDS
> *


I got all types of mixed match yunke tambien..... one day I will be able to afford some of those nice chinny pumps like dat


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2009, 10:51 PM~14743384
> *I got all types of mixed match yunke tambien..... one day I will be able to afford some of those nice chinny pumps like dat
> *


mix dnt mean theyr yunk?, they work perfect


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO MONEY MAKER? QUE AHY DE NUEVO POR TU RUMBO!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 10:54 PM~14743402
> *mix dnt mean theyr yunk?, they work perfect
> *


Si


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:54 AM~14743402
> *mix dnt mean theyr yunk?, they work perfect
> *


TAKE YOUR ASS TO SLEEP ALREADY WUEY U GATTA GO WORK MANANA!!! :biggrin: 







































OH I FORGOT U DONT HAVE A JOB EITHER!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:58 PM~14743433
> *TAKE YOUR ASS TO SLEEP ALREADY WUEY U GATTA GO WORK MANANA!!! :biggrin:
> OH I FORGOT U DONT HAVE A JOB EITHER!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


haha, true, sleep, eat, layitlow :biggrin: , and check on welder jobs in houston, but im not too much in a hurry to go back to work, i been working since 1996 full time, i deserve sum vacations  ... QUE NO?????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 01:02 AM~14743468
> *haha, true, sleep, eat, layitlow :biggrin: , and check on welder jobs in houston, but im not too much in a hurry to go back to work, i been working since 1996 full time, i deserve sum vacations  ... QUE NO?????
> *


  I NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK!! IM GOING ON VACATION THIS WEEKEND WITH FAMILY AND KIDS.....  BUT I CANT DO IT LIKE U PUTO... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 11:05 PM~14743491
> * I NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK!! IM GOING ON VACATION THIS WEEKEND WITH FAMILY AND KIDS.....  BUT I CANT DO IT LIKE U PUTO... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


a donde vamos wuey?, lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 01:06 AM~14743500
> *a donde vamos wuey?, lol
> *


MY GIRLS LOVE GOING TO SAN ANTO, AND THEN TO DALLAS! Y DESPUES AVER DONDE... :biggrin: Y LA MECHE AHORA QUIERE UN CABALLO GRANDE!!! :angry: SO I GOTTA BUY IT..... :biggrin: THAT HORSE CAN DANCE BETTER THAN ME... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 11:11 PM~14743539
> *MY GIRLS LOVE GOING TO SAN ANTO, AND THEN TO DALLAS! Y DESPUES AVER DONDE... :biggrin:  Y LA MECHE AHORA QUIERE UN CABALLO GRANDE!!! :angry:  SO I GOTTA BUY IT..... :biggrin:  THAT HORSE CAN DANCE BETTER THAN ME... :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 contact antonio aguilar, aka ( el chuy que trabajaba conmigo) lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 01:13 AM~14743552
> *:0  :0  contact antonio aguilar, aka ( el chuy que trabajaba conmigo) lol
> *


CHUY IS FULL OF SHIT!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 11:15 PM~14743563
> *CHUY IS FULL OF SHIT!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya se porta mejor el vato  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 01:16 AM~14743569
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ya se porta mejor el vato   :biggrin:
> *


TE GUACHO BORRACHO!! IM OUT....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 12 2009, 12:36 AM~14743252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup, but now your beds on the floor cause you chopped up the frame to build them racks and tie downs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2009, 06:31 AM~14744249
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ABOUT TIME YOU POST A PICTURE OF SOMETHING *GOOD* :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 06:50 PM~14740317
> *houston stylez reppin"
> 
> o yea.. still got  white 2 dr box comin next.. mmmm hmmmmm
> *



:0 oh really?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:11 PM~14742969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u need one of those fire proof safe boxes, i got an extra for sale :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2009, 08:54 AM~14744761
> *u need one of those fire proof safe boxes, i got an extra for sale  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THAT!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2009, 06:25 AM~14744236
> *nice setup, but now your beds on the floor cause you chopped up the frame to build them racks and tie downs.
> *


IN THAT CASE I CHOPPED UP YOUR BED CAUSE I USED 1/4" ANGLE, OH MY BAD YOUR BED IS MADE OUT OF 3/8 FOR A LIL MORE REINFORCEMENT!!!! YOUR FAT ASS WOULD BEND THAT 1/4" ANGLE.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2009, 11:13 PM~14732220
> *:uh:  I need some after eating mac2lacs xlacs bbq at the show Sunday.........had me shittin every 30 minutes today at work  :angry:
> *


mentiras buey!!! it's them damn fruity drinks and tight jeans you be wearin pinche Ricky Martin..... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 12 2009, 07:16 AM~14744896
> *NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT THAT!!!
> *


u need one , keep all important paperwork in there


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2009, 09:42 AM~14745042
> *u need one , keep all important paperwork in there
> *


X2


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 09:33 PM~14742464
> *112? A SU MECHA,!!, aqui esta caliente de a madre tambien, pero ahorita me la estoy pasando en la casa en el A.C. todo el dia :biggrin:
> *


yo tambien me la estoy pasando en la casa pero sin feria.  no ay jale.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:40 PM~14743286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 12 2009, 12:41 AM~14743302
> *Wtf is that pinche loco?????***** u can build an offshore oil rig wit dat shit in ur trunk :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


nah i've designed offshore rigs and OSHA would reject that shit. jeje


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 12 2009, 11:50 AM~14746100
> *nah i've designed offshore rigs and OSHA would reject that shit. jeje
> *


:ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 12 2009, 10:50 AM~14746100
> *nah i've designed offshore rigs and OSHA would reject that shit. jeje
> *


te sales buey
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 11 2009, 10:38 PM~14743262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 12 2009, 10:39 AM~14746630
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


U CAN BUY ABOUT 70(UN CHINGO) 4 DOOR 65 PROJECTS WITH THE VALUE OF ONE OF THESE :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 12:44 PM~14746664
> *U CAN BUY ABOUT 65,000(UN CHINGO) 4 DOOR 65 PROJECTS WITH THE VALUE OF ONE OF THESE :biggrin:
> *


fixed


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2009, 10:43 AM~14746652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whatever happen to this ride


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 10:45 AM~14746675
> *whatever happen to this ride
> *


i think its somewhere in corpus, but if i remember right it was for sale AGAIN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 12 2009, 10:44 AM~14746669
> *fixed
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2009, 10:46 AM~14746683
> *i think its somewhere in corpus, but if i remember right it was for sale AGAIN
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2009, 10:46 AM~14746683
> *i think its somewhere in corpus, but if i remember right it was for sale AGAIN
> *


yea.. seen it at san antonio magnificos..
even had chains on the front...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 11 2009, 10:42 PM~14743310
> *I WILL B GETTING SUM STUFF FROM THEM NEXT WEEK,   U SEE I SUPPORT EVERY HYDROCOMPANY AT THERE, IM RUNNING SHOWTIME BLOCKS WITH DEL TORO BLADDERS, PRESTO MOTORS, PROHOPPER CYLINDERS, PASDENNA TX BATTERIES, AND CCE SOLENOIDS
> *


ha.. me lowlife blocks, saco motors, advance solenoids, shortys cylinders
pro hopper springs, south houston hydralics hoses.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2009, 12:43 PM~14746652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


buy it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 11:46 AM~14747234
> *ha.. me lowlife blocks, saco motors, advance solenoids, shortys cylinders
> pro hopper springs, south houston hydralics hoses.
> *


 :0 
showtime blocks, del toro bladders, kool-aid coils, accumax noids, shortys presto motors, prohopper cylinders, $25 dollar pasadena batteries and black magic______? and _______? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ebay battery wires,faucets, check valves, switch extentions
autozone optimas
lone star pumps and springs
s.houston hydros fittings, braided returns
prohopper heavy duty noids
Pure Xtc switch panel
LIL powerballs (dont remember from who) 
coolcars superstroker cylinders, switch cord, switches


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2009, 12:43 PM~14747726
> *ebay battery wires,faucets, check valves, switch extentions
> autozone optimas
> lone star pumps and springs
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: pure xtc switch panel??


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

ASKING 9,OOO OBO















































[/QUOTE]  HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
ESCALADE FRONT SEATS EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.[/size


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 12 2009, 12:39 PM~14746630
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Real clean car, was checking it out at the show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2009, 12:44 PM~14746667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 12 2009, 11:57 AM~14746179
> *:ugh:
> *


que onda big $ spender? buy any sunroofs lately? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 03:16 PM~14748103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: pure xtc switch panel??
> *


yeah


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 02:21 PM~14747496
> *:0
> showtime blocks, del toro bladders, kool-aid coils, accumax noids, shortys presto motors, prohopper cylinders, $25 dollar pasadena batteries and black magic______? and _______? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know the answers to fill in the blanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> :0
> showtime blocks, del toro bladders, kool-aid coils, accumax noids, shortys presto motors, prohopper cylinders, $25 dollar pasadena batteries and black magic______? and _______? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> SHHHHHHHHH :nono: no telling :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is a good come up for someone...maybe he take less

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1310795653.html


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2009, 07:04 PM~14749914
> *this is a good come up for someone...maybe he take less
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1310795653.html
> *


Scam or stolen.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sic713, *whores_revenge*, MR.*512*, lone star, rug442

new pics tommorow.. i left shop early.. 
im clearing it friday morning.. 
come by when you get off work.. so we can ride this weekend...


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

not sure if i want to name my cutty...daily whore or still whorin


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 06:07 PM~14749947
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sic713, whores_revenge, MR.*512*, lone star, rug442
> 
> ...


dont have to work....be dare in da mornin


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 07:07 PM~14749947
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sic713, whores_revenge, MR.*512*, lone star, rug442
> 
> ...


Sunday? I'm going to the mexicans saturday to have the carb checked out and will be ready to roll.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 12 2009, 07:08 PM~14749953
> *not sure if i want to name my cutty...daily whore or still whorin
> *


Street walker?


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 06:10 PM~14749975
> *Street walker?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge+Aug 12 2009, 05:08 PM~14749953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool... i need to charge batts in da box..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 05:10 PM~14749975
> *Street walker?
> *


id suck yo dick mayne! :uh:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 06:12 PM~14749993
> *id suck yo dick mayne! :uh:
> *


 :uh: 


DAILY WHORE.......is da name


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

candy red leafin if possible......just like it look on da whore.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 12 2009, 07:17 PM~14750042
> *candy red leafin if possible......just like it look on da whore.... :biggrin:
> *


Once a whore always a whore
whore life
and if you bagged you could go with "Ho Bag"


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 06:20 PM~14750071
> *Once a whore always a whore
> whore life
> and if you bagged you could go with "Ho Bag"
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 07:05 PM~14749928
> *Scam or stolen.
> *


just cause you can't sell your 22's for 2 g's someone with a good price gotta be up to something huh? :roflmao:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

wat up big V-12 lookin azz *****....i mean cali.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2009, 07:44 PM~14750345
> *just cause you can't sell your 22's for 2 g's  someone with a good price gotta be up to something huh?          :roflmao:
> *


Get your facts straight tubby the price is $1000.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 07:47 PM~14750375
> *Get your facts straight tubby the price is $1000.
> *


didnt price START at $2000 thought? or was it $1600? lol


still collecting dust huh?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

El Tejano Loco & D.J. Mystery tonight from 7-10pm central on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 07:11 PM~14749987
> *better deceied tonight.. cause tommorow il laying leaf.. already got a sick ass side pattern layed..
> even better...
> cool... i need to charge batts in da box..
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 12 2009, 04:15 PM~14748742
> *que onda big $ spender? buy any sunroofs lately? :biggrin:
> *


fuck a sunroof :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 12 2009, 05:44 PM~14750347
> *wat up big V-12 lookin azz *****....i mean cali.... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: what up fool??


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 12 2009, 07:34 PM~14750828
> *:cheesy: what up fool??
> *


just doin it as big as i can.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 12 2009, 08:28 PM~14750757
> *fuck a sunroof :nicoderm:
> *


lmao


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 12 2009, 07:03 PM~14751091
> *just doin it as big as i can.....
> *


oh must not be that big then..lol.. i feel u homie..whats up wit attention whore??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 12 2009, 04:25 PM~14749550
> *i know the answers to fill in the blanks!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: , LOW INC TOO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 12 2009, 07:03 PM~14751091
> *just doin it as big as i can.....
> *


short strokin mofo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 07:11 PM~14751178
> *short strokin mofo
> *


and how would u know?? :scrutinize:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 12 2009, 07:12 PM~14751199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


darkness bros.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 12 2009, 05:05 PM~14749928
> *Scam or stolen.
> *


its all dirty money in the end...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 12 2009, 09:03 PM~14751092
> *lmao
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SIC??? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 09:54 PM~14751646
> *SIC???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn they already have the kt pics up. mother fucker is stay on top of his shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 12 2009, 07:54 PM~14751646
> *SIC???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i seen that car last yr in longview..

they must of re did it..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 12 2009, 07:57 PM~14750455
> *didnt price START at $2000 thought?    or was it $1600?  lol
> still collecting dust huh?
> *


Price was never $2,000 or $1,600 all that chicken grease has fucked up your brain.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 08:02 PM~14751742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: seen that pic, only crazy toys :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > :0
> > showtime blocks, del toro bladders, kool-aid coils, accumax noids, shortys presto motors, prohopper cylinders, $25 dollar pasadena batteries and black magic______? and _______? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > SHHHHHHHHH :nono: no telling :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 10:02 PM~14751742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: GAY!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 12 2009, 09:12 PM~14752563
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:0 I member dat cali swangin video....:0


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

lookin for some 15" spokes for my 81 caddy.
anyone got any cheap hook ups?? holla at me.. 
preciate it..


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> DID THE 150LB. SHOCK WORK OUT FOR THOSE LAMBOS THAT YOUR BROTHER BOUGHT TODAY


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 12 2009, 10:02 PM~14752445
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!!
> *


I think its weight and weight


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Aug 13 2009, 01:22 AM~14754051
> *I think its weight and weight
> *


WHAT I KNOW IS THAT U NEED TO BRING YOUR HOPPER OUT BEFORE YOU CAN TALK!!!!  YOU DID SAY YOUR BRINGING ONE OUT... :dunno:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 66 IMPALA FRAME IN HOUSTON


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 13 2009, 01:42 AM~14754193
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 66 IMPALA FRAME IN HOUSTON
> *


how much you willing to pay? i know the right person :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 13 2009, 12:09 AM~14753271
> *:0 I member dat cali swangin video....:0
> *


 :uh: it says truuuchaaaaa big as day in the corner of the pic of tha shirt :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 03:17 AM~14754915
> *:uh: it says truuuchaaaaa big as day in the corner of the pic of tha shirt :uh:
> *


Oh :|


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

thursday.... :cheesy: 

come on 5pm. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Aug 13 2009, 12:42 AM~14754193
> *DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 66 IMPALA FRAME IN HOUSTON
> *


how many do you want


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Aug 12 2009, 11:26 PM~14753483
> *lookin for some 15" spokes for my 81 caddy.
> anyone got any cheap hook ups?? holla at me..
> preciate it..
> *


you want 15s?

a member has some 15" not sure if std or deep dish but they are dayton 15s all chrome BUT you will need the accessories (Knock offs and adapters) you can prob get some from homeboys or a wheel shop for another 200 new.

PM me if u ready


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 12 2009, 09:12 PM~14752563
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


alot of truth on that shirt


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

nother day nother dolla


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 12 2009, 11:27 PM~14754080
> *WHAT I KNOW IS THAT U NEED TO BRING YOUR HOPPER OUT BEFORE YOU CAN TALK!!!!   YOU DID SAY YOUR BRINGING ONE OUT... :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > DID THE 150LB. SHOCK WORK OUT FOR THOSE LAMBOS THAT YOUR BROTHER BOUGHT TODAY
> 
> 
> :0 :0 , that was you?  , yeah its working just fine now, THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP HOMIE   , ,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2009, 06:27 AM~14755353
> *alot of truth on that shirt
> *


agreed, ballon tires are killing the art of lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2009, 08:27 AM~14755353
> *alot of truth on that shirt
> *


neighbors said some crackhead in skinny jeans stole the trailer. :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 08:37 AM~14756308
> *agreed, ballon tires are killing the art of lowriding :biggrin:
> *


Ha.....trailer tires and brooklyn bridge rearends :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 09:04 AM~14756571
> *neighbors said some crackhead in skinny jeans stole the trailer.    :dunno:
> *


:0 heard dat same crackhead pissed in da gas tank of da wackbak :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 13 2009, 11:12 AM~14756648
> *:0 heard dat same crackhead pissed in da gas tank of da wackbak :0 :biggrin:
> *


do this yours baller


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 13 2009, 11:12 AM~14756648
> *:0 heard dat same crackhead pissed in da gas tank of da wackbak :0 :biggrin:
> *


heard ***** needs gps way he got lost. fool went half way to gtown, trying to come to my hood.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 13 2009, 11:13 AM~14756661
> *do this yours baller
> 
> 
> ...


looks like mine, cept i got a/c


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 13 2009, 09:11 AM~14756632
> *Ha.....trailer tires and brooklyn bridge rearends :0 :0
> *


THERES A NEW EVEN BIGGER THAN THE BROOKLYN BRIDGE IN PASDENA :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 11:41 AM~14756970
> *THERES A NEW EVEN BIGGER THAN THE BROOKLYN BRIDGE IN PASDENA :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 damn today is going to be a good day in this topic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 13 2009, 09:45 AM~14757003
> *:0  :0  damn today is going to be a good day in this topic
> *


 :biggrin: just saying :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 12 2009, 10:02 PM~14751742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

x2!!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i thought i've seen it all. jesus......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2009, 10:51 AM~14757571
> *i thought i've seen it all.  jesus......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2009, 12:51 PM~14757571
> *i thought i've seen it all.  jesus......
> *


 :angry: cockanas :twak:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 11:52 AM~14757581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que onda boiler que ay nuevo .....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 08:37 AM~14756308
> *agreed, ballon tires are killing the art of lowriding :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 11:01 AM~14757670
> *que onda boiler que ay nuevo .....
> *


aqui nomas , tomandome unas vacasiones, y ustedes que cuentan


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 11:03 AM~14757690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 are those 5 60s?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 08:37 AM~14756308
> *agreed, ballon tires are killing the art of lowriding :biggrin:
> *










now what is the excuse :biggrin: 1./ on victor blaser your excuse wus shorty built 2 on roberts lincon your excuse wus that it wus to long./ 3 my tires .stop crying an grow sum BALLS :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 13 2009, 11:45 AM~14757003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 11:22 AM~14757847
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
JUST BRING THAT YUNK TO THE HANG OUT SUNDAY And LETS SEE IF U CAN BEAT ME, SIMPLE AS THAT :dunno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2009, 02:00 PM~14726781
> *chipper :dunno:  :roflmao: , what happend there
> 
> 
> ...


CIPPER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT . IF THAT IS WHAT YOUR CAR THOSE WHEN IS ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 11:34 AM~14757969
> *:biggrin:
> CIPPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT . IF THAT IS WHAT YOUR CAR  THOSE WHEN IS ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :twak: , you just happy cause someone finally gave u a hand to make ur car hop , BUT LIKE I SAID , ITS GOOD FOR LOWRIDING, PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET MORE MOTIVATED SUNDAY WHEN THEY SEE UR YUNK HOPPING AGAINST MY CAR...  ... WELL THATS IF U SHOW UP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 11:01 AM~14757670
> *que onda boiler que ay nuevo .....
> *


DICE, big brown que esta bien agradecido contigo, e incluso ya te tiene en su lista de reagalos para navidad :biggrin: ,lol


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 09:37 AM~14756308
> *agreed, ballon tires are killing the art of lowriding :biggrin:
> *



no se por que dices esto si todos los carros hoppers de lowrider rules traen estas llantas.

no sera al reves que tu estes mal al no traer estas llantas.

pero los verdaderos big dogs hopper usan estas llantas shorty , black magic,street life , hi low u 


si tu no las traes y dices que eres low rider, mejos deja tu carro para show y no te pongas con los hopper y saques escusas deja tu carro de show alcabo esta con madre.

por otro lado por que no le dices a shorty que trae ballon tires creo que si has visto que las usa , y es un big dog y todos lo sabemos y lo respetan por eso.

cual es la diferencia de el con los demas , ninguna verdadddddddddd.


o acaso le tienes miedo o que.

por otro lado a que te refieres con el bridge por que si has visto tu carro trae los brazos casi igual que el hood hopper.

la diferencia que carros que brincan alto necesitan mas macices en los brazos, y carros de 70 o menos no necesitan tanta fuerza como los otros.


la diferencia entre el brigdge de big brown y el hood hopper y el tuyo son como 2 pies de tubular y son solo para unir lado con lado.

hay que dejar las escusas y hay que brincar y que gane el mejor y el que pierda que le meta mas jale al carro.


las ballon tires no matan el movimiento lowrider lo que la mata son las escusas que saca la gente que no sabe jugar el juego y habla pendejadas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 11:22 AM~14757847
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 01:46 PM~14758729
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 en lugar de ver el mix de la tires mejor mira la llanta donde esta y piensa que vas a tener que hacer para ganarle a este carro.

por que con escusas tu carro no va a brincar mas.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 12:44 PM~14758700
> *no se por que dices esto si todos los carros hoppers de lowrider rules traen estas llantas.
> 
> no sera al reves que tu estes mal al no traer estas llantas.
> ...


eso es puro blablabla compa, todos sabemos que esos ballon tires se miran feas, no me importa quien mas las use, se miran feas y punto!!, ESTAMOS BRINCANDO EN LA CALLE , NO EN UN SHOW DE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, algunos big dogs segun tu usan ballon tires pero no se comparan con las que trae big brown, AHORA, si les duele que yo diga todo eso, llevenselo el domingo y es todo , gane o pierda, NO IMPORTA,


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

:biggrin: damn did someone hit the sap button


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 12:51 PM~14758780
> *en lugar de ver el mix de la tires mejor mira la llanta donde esta y piensa que vas a tener que hacer para ganarle a este carro.
> 
> por que con escusas tu carro no va a brincar mas.
> *


no me importa donde tenga las llantas ese carro, tu o el dueno del carro que se lo lleve a brincar el domingo, es todo :dunno: dile que te lo preste :biggrin: , lol


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Aug 13 2009, 01:59 PM~14758855
> *:biggrin:  damn did someone hit the sap button
> *


your moms did


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Aug 13 2009, 12:59 PM~14758855
> *:biggrin:  damn did someone hit the sap button
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , what can i do, i have to answer in spanglish :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

finally found a good name to my hopper, = MOST HATED :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:00 PM~14758861
> *no me importa donde tenga las llantas ese carro, tu  o el dueno del carro que se lo lleve a brincar el domingo, es todo :dunno:  dile que te lo preste :biggrin: , lol
> *



no nesesito quemepresten nada hay te veo el domingo con el cutlas verde del video que viste.

y no saques escusas por que es de una pompa .

y pega mas que el tuyo ok.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 12:57 PM~14758824
> *eso es puro blablabla compa, todos sabemos que esos ballon tires se miran feas, no me importa quien mas las use, se miran feas y punto!!, ESTAMOS BRINCANDO EN LA CALLE , NO EN UN SHOW DE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE,  algunos big dogs segun tu usan ballon tires pero no se comparan con las que trae big brown, AHORA,  si les duele que yo diga todo eso, llevenselo el domingo y es todo , gane o pierda, NO IMPORTA,
> *


 Mi amigo boiler. Son la misma numerasio de yantas. K shorty tiene. Pero nomas para ti se las cambie.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 01:06 PM~14758937
> *no nesesito quemepresten nada hay te veo el domingo con el cutlas verde del video que viste.
> 
> y no saques escusas por que es de una pompa  .
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: eso es todo!!,


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:04 PM~14758918
> *finally found a good name to my hopper, = MOST HATED :biggrin:
> *


 mejor most big excuse


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 12:44 PM~14758700
> *no se por que dices esto si todos los carros hoppers de lowrider rules traen estas llantas.
> 
> no sera al reves que tu estes mal al no traer estas llantas.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 01:10 PM~14758992
> *Mi amigo boiler. Son la misma numerasio de yantas. K shorty tiene. Pero nomas para ti se las cambie.
> *


estoy orgulloso de ti my amigo! ya eres big dog, lol, hey pero no nombres mucho a esos famosos shops the houston, porque luego te quieren bronquear cuando te miren en un picnic or show :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 01:14 PM~14759034
> *mejor just a clean hopper
> *


 :0 :0 agreed, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:15 PM~14759055
> *estoy orgulloso de ti my amigo! ya  eres big dog, lol, hey pero no nombres mucho a esos famosos shops the houston, porque luego te quieren bronquear cuando te miren en un picnic or show :biggrin:
> *



no estoy diciendo nada malo de ellos , pero como sea tengo para darles mucha batalla a todos los que nombre no solo a los de houston ya lo veras muy pronto.


y yo si conosco al 100% las lowrider rules y siempre tendre mi sinta de medir para desmentir si es o no lowrider rules.

como sea yo no sacare escusas yo voy a brincar y que gane el mejor. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Aug 13 2009, 03:01 PM~14758876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya se I was just palying :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 01:20 PM~14759112
> *no estoy diciendo nada malo de ellos , pero como sea tengo para darles  mucha batalla a todos los que nombre no solo a los de houston ya lo veras muy pronto.
> y yo si conosco al 100% las lowrider rules y siempre tendre mi sinta de medir para desmentir  si es o no lowrider rules.
> 
> ...


mira tonio, ya nos dimos cuenta que si sabes bastante de hoppers y todo lo demas, ninguno de los hoppers que stan brincando y que antes no brincaban te lo agadecen, entonces que paso el domingo pasado que ahi esta un famoso shop de houston con unas trockas hoppers, por que no llevaron algo para competir con el?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 01:24 PM~14759170
> *mira tonio, ya nos dimos cuenta que si sabes bastante de hoppers y todo lo demas, ninguno de los hoppers que stan brincando  y que antes no brincaban te lo agadecen, entonces que paso el domingo pasado que ahi esta un famoso shop de houston con unas trockas hoppers, por que no llevaron algo para competir con el?
> *


UUUUU YA LO CAMBIASTES NO K CUTLAS CON CUTLAS NO SEA CULO PRIMO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 01:29 PM~14759217
> *UUUUU  YA LO CAMBIASTES  NO K CUTLAS  CON CUTLAS  NO SEA  CULO PRIMO
> *


 :uh: USTED MEJOR BALLASE A BUSCARSE UNOS RINES QUE SEAN IGUAL TODOS, Y UNA PINTURITA DE MAAYCO DE PERDIS, EL SENOR Y YO ESTAMOS PLATICANDO :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Can someone translate for the white girl please :biggrin: I have no clue whats going on in here??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 01:29 PM~14759217
> *UUUUU  YA LO CAMBIASTES  NO K CUTLAS  CON CUTLAS  NO SEA  CULO PRIMO
> *


LLEVE SU CARRO A BRINCAR EL DOMINGO Y NO SEA CULO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 01:31 PM~14759252
> *:uh:  USTED MEJOR BALLASE A BUSCARSE UNOS RINES QUE SEAN IGUAL TODOS,  Y UNA PINTURITA DE MAAYCO DE PERDIS, EL SENOR Y YO ESTAMOS PLATICANDO :biggrin:
> *


I LOS PINTO COMO LOS TUYOS LO QUE RECUEDO LOS TUYOS ESTAN PINTADOS


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:24 PM~14759170
> *mira tonio, ya nos dimos cuenta que si sabes bastante de hoppers y todo lo demas, ninguno de los hoppers que stan brincando  y que antes no brincaban te lo agadecen, entonces que paso el domingo pasado que ahi esta un famoso shop de houston con unas trockas hoppers, por que no llevaron algo para competir con el?
> *



no llevamos nada para ellos lo que llevamos era para ti, el dueno del carro solo respondio a lo que tu hablaste el el rollin video.

y asi como tu no estubiste esta vez , el no estubo la vez pasada del pic nic.

pero como sea con las pulgadas que pego mas alto que tu carro asi es que cuidate cuando este carro este al 100%


los carros para competir con el que sea no nomas con el shop de houstos estan en proceso.

van ha se 59 wagon single pump, 59 wagon doblepum , 62 impala doble y linconl 2000 radical hopper.

la 59 wagon no son la misma van a ser dos diferente ok.

y no solo son para houston son para competir con el que sea que quiera competir en el mundo.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 13 2009, 01:33 PM~14759269
> *Can someone translate for the white girl please  :biggrin:  I have no clue whats going on in here??
> *


MOST OF IT IS BLABLABLA, i do recomend for u and ur crew to go to 45north and tidwell parking lot on sunday, it gets packd of nice rides, from lambo fest to lowlows, cops are cool and keep control of the place,


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> LLEVE SU CARRO A BRINCAR EL DOMINGO Y NO SEA CULO :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [/quote  CULO BIGBROWN TE E QUIBOCAS COMPA ./ NOMAS NO MEGUSTA JUGAR CON NINOS K NOMAS TIENEN ESCUSAS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 01:33 PM~14759283
> *no llevamos nada para ellos lo que llevamos era para ti, el dueno del carro solo respondio a lo que tu hablaste el el rollin video.
> 
> y asi como tu no estubiste esta vez , el no estubo la vez pasada del pic nic.
> ...


QUIERES MAS BOILER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 01:33 PM~14759273
> *I LOS PINTO COMO LOS TUYOS  LO QUE RECUEDO LOS TUYOS ESTAN PINTADOS
> *


los pinto sic, y estan conmadre, son de plato ondo, de lowrider tu sabes,


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 13 2009, 01:33 PM~14759269
> *Can someone translate for the white girl please  :biggrin:  I have no clue whats going on in here??
> *


Its your basic "motivational ,lets get a good hop off going, but keep it civil and let the cars do the talking" debate :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 01:38 PM~14759336
> *los pinto sic, y estan conmadre, son de plato ondo, de lowrider tu sabes,
> *


 SI ES LO QUE TU DICES HOMIE :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 13 2009, 01:39 PM~14759348
> *Its your basic "motivational ,lets get a good hop off going, but keep it civil and let the cars do the talking" debate  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 01:38 PM~14759336
> *los pinto sic, y estan conmadre, son de plato ondo, de lowrider tu sabes,
> *


que onda homie. se ba poner conmadres el hop si asta me estan dando ganas de ir a ver y luego asta es en mi varrio 45 y tidwell. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 01:33 PM~14759283
> *no llevamos nada para ellos lo que llevamos era para ti, el dueno del carro solo respondio a lo que tu hablaste el el rollin video.
> 
> y asi como tu no estubiste esta vez , el no estubo la vez pasada del pic nic.
> ...


yo usualmente voy atodos los shows o picnics que hay en houston y otras cuidades, brinco my carro de perdida unas 20 veces al ano, preguntale a quien sea, y ahora que big brown el que brinca 2 VECES POR ANO sale y quieren que yo este ahi???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 01:38 PM~14759331
> *QUIERES MAS BOILER
> *


calmate cheerleader :biggrin: ,lol


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 13 2009, 03:45 PM~14759421
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 13 2009, 01:42 PM~14759383
> *que onda homie. se ba poner conmadres el hop si asta me estan dando ganas de ir a ver y luego asta es en mi varrio 45 y tidwell. :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


se pone con mambo homie, y aqui le estoy picando para que la cosa se ponga mas caliente :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 03:47 PM~14759446
> *se pone con mambo homie, y aqui le estoy picando para que la cosa se ponga mas caliente :biggrin:
> *


mmmm i want some shrimp


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 01:44 PM~14759408
> *yo usualmente voy  atodos los shows o picnics que hay en houston y otras cuidades,  brinco my carro de perdida unas 20 veces al ano, preguntale a quien sea, y ahora que big brown el que brinca 2 VECES POR ANO sale y quieren que yo este ahi???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hay quey creo que con esta me pase de .... , al big brown le dio chorro :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Aug 13 2009, 02:59 PM~14758855
> *:biggrin:  damn did someone hit the sap button
> *


no shit. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 13 2009, 03:49 PM~14759459
> *mmmm i want some shrimp
> *


that's cannibalism you shrimp


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 01:44 PM~14759405
> *
> *


aqui esta el corrido del un pelao que le dio chorro, con mi compa dj latin y su pistolero streetshow aka downy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 03:55 PM~14759544
> *aqui esta el corrido del un pelao que le dio chorro, con mi compa dj latin y su pistolero streetshow aka downy
> 
> 
> ...


puras rolas zetonaz!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 01:41 PM~14759381
> *
> *


quieres mas? :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

El presidente mexicano recién electo, Felipe Calderón, tomó posesión en diciembre tras una victoria con las justas sobre su rival izquierdista, Andrés López Obrador, y en las pocas semanas desde que ha estado en el poder, Calderón ha tomado medidas rápidas y enérgicas contra las organizaciones poderosas, ricas e impiedosas del narcotráfico del país, los llamados carteles. Pero aunque las osadías de Calderón le hayan logrado las felicitaciones de los mexicanos ávidos de ley y orden y del gobierno Bush, los analistas de México dudan que signifique algo a la larga, especialmente sin las reformas fundamentales de los sistemas policíaco, militar y judicial del país. 



patrulla antidroga mexicanaCon la violencia de los carteles alcanzando niveles récordes, Calderón tomó medidas rápidas y drásticas, enviando a 6.000 efectivos y policías a su estado natal de Michoacán, donde las disputas entre los carteles han llevado a una violencia horrenda. Una semana después, él mandó más 3.000 a la ciudad fronteriza de Tijuana y desarmó a la policía de la ciudad, la cual, según se dice, está profundamente infiltrada por los carteles. Al mismo tiempo, Calderón envió aún más efectivos y policías a Acapulco, el destino de vacaciones que hasta el año pasado había estado bien aislado de la violencia de los carteles. Eso cambió cuando batallas armadas con metralletas y lanzagranadas irrumpieron en el destino turístico el verano pasado.

El viernes pasado por la noche, Calderón tomó otra medida drástica, cuando estuvo de acuerdo en extraditar a 10 capos del narcotráfico a los Estados Unidos, el más destacado entre ellos siendo Osiel Cárdenas, que dirigió el cartel del Golfo desde una celda de prisión desde su arresto en 2003. Otro extraditado fue Héctor Palma, que tiene la reputación de ser la mano derecha del líder del cartel de Sinaloa, Joaquín “El Chapo” Guzmán. Guzmán habría entrado en la lista, pero se fugó de la prisión en 2001. Calderón también extraditó a los hermanos Ismael y Gilberto Higuera Guerrero, secuaces en el cartel Arellano Félix de Tijuana.

“Estamos determinados a no tolerar ningún desafío a la autoridad del estado”, dijo Calderón el viernes pasado. 

Los dichos y hechos de Calderón lograron rápidamente los elogios del gobierno Bush. “Las acciones por la noche del gobierno mexicano no tienen precedentes en su alcance e importancia”, dijo el Fiscal General de los EE.UU., Alberto R. Gonzáles, en una declaración el sábado. “Nunca antes los Estados Unidos habían recibido de México un número tan grande de importantes reos y demás criminales por delitos de drogas para proceso criminal en este país”. 

Pero a pesar de miles de búsquedas, cientos de arrestos y la aprehensión o erradicación de grandes cantidades de marihuana, puede haber menos en la ofensiva de Calderón que parece. “Al crear una imagen pública, Calderón ha mostrado que va a ponerse serio con el crimen organizado desde el principio”, dijo Maureen Meyer, la socia para México y Centroamérica del Washington Office on Latin America. “El alto nivel de operativos es una clara señal, como fue la extradición de miembros de los carteles a los Estados Unidos”, le dijo ella a la Crónica de la Guerra Contra las Drogas. “Pero hay que verlo en términos de resultados a largo plazo. No hemos leído muchos informes sobre totales de la erradicación que sean más grande que lo normal”, observó.

“Esta campaña objetiva tanto a Washington como a México, D.F.”, dijo Larry Birns, director ejecutivo del Council on Hemispheric Affairs en Washington, DC. “Es como que una disidencia de choque y consternación de Calderón para anunciar su presidencia”, le dijo Birns a la Crónica. “Calderón ha estado preocupado que su rival derrotado, López Obrador, lo haya ofuscado con sus artimañas políticas y él puede usar esta campaña antidroga como pieza de teatro para eclipsar a su rival. El único problema es que la idea de que México vaya a solucionar su problema de las drogas es en gran parte una ilusión”.

Si México quiere abordar a los carteles, va a ser necesario más que allanamientos notorios y operativos militares, dijeron los analistas. “Los pasos que México debería estar tomando son reformas más estructurales del sistema judicial para que haya más transparencia en el proceso, mejores investigaciones y más mecanismos para prestación de cuentas y supervisión dentro del ejército y de la policía”, dijo Meyer de WOLA. “Si no se hace acompañar estos grandes operativos antidrogas de reformas en el judiciario, la ley y el ejército, probablemente se verán los mismos resultados presenciados en el pasado”.

El predecesor de Calderón, Vicente Fox, lideró una campaña agresiva similar contra los carteles al inicio de su gobierno, pero sin las reformas mencionadas por Meyer, su guerra contra los carteles no llevó a una disminución, sino a un alza en la violencia. Mientras Fox lograba desordenar o decapitar varias organizaciones del narcotráfico, los carteles y capos remanecientes lucharon los unos con los otros a fin de proteger la “plaza” o “franquía” lucrativa contra los oficiales corruptos de la ley en varias ciudades, llevando a números de muertos constantemente más altos entre los narcotraficantes y los policías que los combatían o se aliaban con ellos.

Por vuelta del año pasado, la violencia había alcanzado niveles récordes, con más de 2.000 muertos en la guerra de los carteles. Eso es más que el número de efectivos estadounidenses muertos en Irak durante el mismo período. La violencia también atingió nuevos niveles de horror, o, más precisamente, terror ejemplar, con policías decapitados en Acapulco y las cabezas de los narcotraficantes asesinados siendo arrojados al centro de la pista de baile de una sala de fiestas en Michoacán, entre otras atrocidades.

Es probable que en vez de reducir la violencia de los carteles, la ofensiva de Calderón vaya a, como la de Fox antes de ella, conducir a más violencia mientras los traficantes intentan restablecerse después de los golpes que han recibido. “La tendencia ha sido que el gobierno objetive los altos rangos de los carteles, de ahí hay una lucha por el poder entre ellos, así como dentro de los carteles mientras los capos medianos luchan por la supremacía. Muy probablemente, presenciaremos ahora más luchas entre los carteles y dentro de ellos”, dijo Meyer.

Con los réditos de las drogas ilícitas estimados en $142 billones en los EE.UU. y Canadá todos los años y los narcotraficantes mexicanos embolsando una fracción considerable de ellos, los carteles tienen todos los motivos para combatirse unos contra otros por la supremacía. Y aunque ellos tradicionalmente se hayan abstenido de trabar una guerra abierta con el gobierno nacional, hay temores de que la presión de Calderón y especialmente su permiso de extradición de los capos del narcotráfico conduzcan los carteles mexicanos a seguir el liderazgo de los colegas colombianos, que a principios de los años 1980 desencadenaron una guerra contra el Estado Colombiano cuando éste los amenazó de extradición a los EE.UU.

También se teme que la corrupción que ha abarcado varias fuerzas policíacas mexicanas se trague a los militares mientras son lanzados a la guerra a las drogas de Calderón. “Miembros del ejército no están inmunes a la corrupción”, observó Meyer de WOLA, señalando el surgimiento de los Zetas, un grupo de ex militares entrenados por los EE.UU. para volverse oficiales antidrogas que cambió de lado para unirse a las fuerzas del Cartel del Golfo y que es culpado por parte de la violencia más horrenda.

“Cuando eres un policía o un militar que recibe un cincuentavo de lo que puede ganar trabajando para los narcos, todas las probabilidades están contra ti”, dijo Birns. “Por eso se ve la subversión de las fuerzas de seguridad y la dimisión periódica de toda la policía”.

Con tanto que la realidad subyacente del apetito insaciable de los Estados Unidos por las drogas ilegales siga, dijo Birns, la más reciente cruzada antidroga mexicana no pasa de teatro. “Eso es más decorativo que cualquier otra cosa”, dijo él. “Es parecer hacer algo. Con todo ese dinero involucrado, ¿cómo es posible cerrar el caño? Se va a tener que pensar en lo impensable e investigar la política y la economía de la legalización de las drogas”.

En un editorial aún no publicado y escrito mientras Calderón estaba a punto de asumir el poder, el director ejecutivo de la Drug Policy Alliance, Ethan Nadelmann, tuvo una presciencia inquietante de los eventos en México. “El nuevo presidente prometerá desbaratar a los narcotraficantes y hará todo lo posible para tranquilizar a Washington en lo tocante eso”, escribió Nadelmann. “Él nombrará a personas nuevas para cargos de suma importancia en el ejército y la justicia criminal y les dirá que hagan lo que sea para reducir la violencia relacionada con las drogas. Algunos de los narcotraficantes más notables terminarán presos o muertos. La violencia se aquietará. Los medios en ambos lados de la frontera conmemorarán la nueva solución. Y entonces... Empezará todito otra vez. Las pandillas del narcotráfico se reagruparán con nuevos líderes y nuevas conexiones. Los oficiales antes incorruptibles serán corrompidos. Los policías de todos los rangos y con toda la apariencia de probidad temblarán de miedo ante las balas de los asesinos. Y más una vez los mexicanos se preguntarán por qué el ciclo nunca se detiene de veras”.

Y así van las cosas en la frente mexicana de nuestra guerra a las drogas.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 13 2009, 01:34 PM~14757962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a bunch of same o' shit.. i skipped over most of it. usual hopper talk. whats funny is, all their cars suck.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2009, 02:09 PM~14759726
> *El presidente mexicano recién electo, Felipe Calderón, tomó posesión en diciembre tras una victoria con las justas sobre su rival izquierdista, Andrés López Obrador, y en las pocas semanas desde que ha estado en el poder, Calderón ha tomado medidas rápidas y enérgicas contra las organizaciones poderosas, ricas e impiedosas del narcotráfico del país, los llamados carteles. Pero aunque las osadías de Calderón le hayan logrado las felicitaciones de los mexicanos ávidos de ley y orden y del gobierno Bush, los analistas de México dudan que signifique algo a la larga, especialmente sin las reformas fundamentales de los sistemas policíaco, militar y judicial del país.
> patrulla antidroga mexicanaCon la violencia de los carteles alcanzando niveles récordes, Calderón tomó medidas rápidas y drásticas, enviando a 6.000 efectivos y policías a su estado natal de Michoacán, donde las disputas entre los carteles han llevado a una violencia horrenda. Una semana después, él mandó más 3.000 a la ciudad fronteriza de Tijuana y desarmó a la policía de la ciudad, la cual, según se dice, está profundamente infiltrada por los carteles. Al mismo tiempo, Calderón envió aún más efectivos y policías a Acapulco, el destino de vacaciones que hasta el año pasado había estado bien aislado de la violencia de los carteles. Eso cambió cuando batallas armadas con metralletas y lanzagranadas irrumpieron en el destino turístico el verano pasado.
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 13 2009, 03:49 PM~14759459
> *mmmm i want some shrimp
> *


well, go ahead and go to mambos. sure they can take care of you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 04:12 PM~14759782
> *well, go ahead and go to mambos.  sure they can take care of you.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 01:44 PM~14759408
> *yo usualmente voy  atodos los shows o picnics que hay en houston y otras cuidades,  brinco my carro de perdida unas 20 veces al ano, preguntale a quien sea, y ahora que big brown el que brinca 2 VECES POR ANO sale y quieren que yo este ahi???? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO HOMIE TU PARA MI NO ERES NADIEN TU CARRO NOMAS ASE 73 PERO A TI TEGUSTA MOVER LA BOCA CUANDO NO ESTOY AFUERA DEL PUEBLO


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 13 2009, 03:33 PM~14759269
> *Can someone translate for the white girl please  :biggrin:  I have no clue whats going on in here??
> *


dont worry its just a recipe to make menudo


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 01:50 PM~14759474
> *hay quey creo que con esta me pase de .... , al big brown le dio chorro :biggrin:
> *


CHORRO TE BA A DAR CUANDO TE GANE DE PURO CORAJE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bucket talk


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 03:04 PM~14758918
> *finally found a good name to my hopper, = MOST HATED :biggrin:
> *


the name is already taken


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 02:17 PM~14759860
> *bucket talk
> *



No shit, guess I will be at 45 & Tidwell on Sunday with Boiler 

:biggrin: I WANNA PLAY TOO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 02:15 PM~14759820
> *
> NO  HOMIE  TU PARA MI NO ERES NADIEN  TU CARRO NOMAS ASE  73 PERO A TI TEGUSTA MOVER LA BOCA    CUANDO NO ESTOY  AFUERA DEL PUEBLO
> *


haha, no te enojes brown, no te vallas a DESVIELAR, lol :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 02:10 PM~14759744
> *he'd probably have to tow it,  cause i doubt that shit runs.
> 
> *


 :0 UR EXACTLY CORRECT :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 02:12 PM~14759782
> *well, go ahead and go to mambos.  sure they can take care of you.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 13 2009, 02:24 PM~14759955
> *No shit, guess I will be at 45 & Tidwell on Sunday with Boiler
> 
> :biggrin:  I WANNA PLAY TOO
> ...


ALREADY HOMIE


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:31 PM~14760078
> *haha, no te enojes brown, no te vallas a DESVIELAR, lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: VERDAD


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 13 2009, 02:09 PM~14759726
> * Otro extraditado fue Héctor Palma, que tiene la reputación de ser la mano derecha del líder del cartel de Sinaloa, Joaquín “El Chapo” Guzmán. Guzmán habría entrado en la lista, pero se fugó de la prisión en 2001.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:34 PM~14760120
> *ALREADY HOMIE
> *


Hopefully my LOWRIDING STYLE rims get here with LOWRIDER TIRES so we can roll out there....... Them boys hating on my boy like that...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:34 PM~14760120
> *ALREADY HOMIE
> *


 AY TE MIRO EL DOMINGO HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 13 2009, 02:39 PM~14760206
> *Hopefully my LOWRIDING STYLE rims get here with LOWRIDER TIRES so we can roll out there....... Them boys hating on my boy like that...
> *


IM NOT WORRIE ABOUT THESE CATS HOMIE, U ALREADY KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Guess I will take my camera on SUNDAY....... LOWRIDERS taking over TIDWELL & 45n :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:42 PM~14760238
> *IM NOT WORRIE ABOUT THESE CATS HOMIE, U ALREADY KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> *


They aint READY......................... Thanks for the hook up, too.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 02:40 PM~14760217
> *TE ADMIRO UN CHINGO, AY TE MIRO  EL DOMINGO  HOMIE
> *


thanks guey, are u taking ur car or u going to be a cheerleader?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 04:43 PM~14760271
> *thanks guey, are u taking ur car or u going to be a cheerleader?
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 13 2009, 02:43 PM~14760253
> *They aint READY......................... Thanks for the hook up, too.
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 02:40 PM~14760217
> *AY TE MIRO  EL DOMINGO  HOMIE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:43 PM~14760271
> *thanks guey, are u taking ur car or u going to be a cheerleader?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 02:46 PM~14760309
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 02:48 PM~14760336
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO MAMES :cheesy: YA ME CHINGASTES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 13 2009, 02:50 PM~14760357
> *NO  MAMES  :cheesy:  YA ME CHINGASTES
> *


lol, nombre guey esta bueno el rebane aqui , pero ya me duele el trasero de estar aqui cotorreando, mejor me voy a ponerle al my chipper


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 04:12 PM~14759782
> *well, go ahead and go to mambos.  sure they can take care of you.
> 
> 
> ...


son of bitch :angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 13 2009, 07:10 AM~14755271
> *how many do you want
> *


just need one to wrap


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sure wish my car was ready..

i wanna hop too..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2009, 04:58 PM~14761632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 02:44 PM~14758700
> *no se por que dices esto si todos los carros hoppers de lowrider rules traen estas llantas.
> 
> no sera al reves que tu estes mal al no traer estas llantas.
> ...


gotdamnit tonio tu nesecita un pinche CLASS DE ESL...PORQUE TU ***** COMPADRE NO ENTIENDES TU PANISH WEY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2009, 06:58 PM~14761632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** YOU STILL SUCK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 08:05 PM~14762234
> ****** YOU STILL SUCK
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 08:10 PM~14762291
> *x2
> *


QUIT CO SIGNIN 3 TONS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 06:05 PM~14762234
> *QUIT CO SIGNIN 3 TONS
> *


x2

***** always in da mix..


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2009, 05:58 PM~14761632
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  NICE


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2009, 06:58 PM~14761632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 08:14 PM~14762328
> *QUIT CO SIGNIN 3 TONS
> *


blk man turn down a cosigner? wtf :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 07:02 PM~14762196
> *gotdamnit tonio tu nesecita un pinche CLASS DE ESL...PORQUE TU ***** COMPADRE NO ENTIENDES TU PANISH WEY
> *


ok homie next time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 08:58 PM~14762819
> *blk man turn down a cosigner?  wtf  :0
> *


NOW PUT THAT IN YA DIET SHAKE </span>


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 13 2009, 09:12 PM~14762934
> *ok homie next time
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 09:20 PM~14763021
> *NOW PUT THAT IN YA DIET SHAKE </span>
> *


try 720


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 09:27 PM~14763095
> *try 720
> *


No one asked how much you weigh.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 09:27 PM~14763095
> *try 720
> *


DAS GREAT BUT JUST SAYIN I DONT NEED A COSIGNER *****


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 09:37 PM~14763210
> *IM NOT ONE OF THOSE ****** THAT SAY I CAN DO SUMTHIN IF I KNOW THAT I CANT PULL IT OFF>>>>>I SEE U BITCHES AROUND WIT THA ROOF OPEN OR THA TOP DOWN 1-4-D-MONEY COMMIN THE END OF 2010
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 09:37 PM~14763210
> *DAS GREAT BUT JUST SAYIN I DONT NEED A COSIGNER *****
> *


aight then


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2009, 09:41 PM~14763263
> *aight then
> *


BUT U STILL MY ***** JUST GOTTA BUST YA CHOPS SUMTIMES


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 09:35 AM~14756289
> *:0  :0 , that was you?  , yeah its working just fine now, THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP HOMIE    , ,
> *



COMO QUE THAT WAS YOU LES VENDI UNO MALO O QUE?

NO HAY DE QUE


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2009, 06:58 PM~14761632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 08:02 PM~14762196
> *gotdamnit tonio tu nesecita un pinche CLASS DE ESL...PORQUE TU ***** COMPADRE NO ENTIENDES TU PANISH WEY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ESTA CALIENTE ESTE ROLLO AQUI!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 13 2009, 01:47 PM~14759446
> *se pone con mambo homie, y aqui le estoy picando para que la cosa se ponga mas caliente :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 06:02 PM~14762196
> *gotdamnit tonio tu nesecita un pinche CLASS DE ESL...PORQUE TU ***** COMPADRE NO ENTIENDES TU PANISH WEY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 13 2009, 08:28 PM~14763919
> *COMO QUE THAT WAS YOU LES VENDI UNO MALO O QUE?
> 
> NO HAY DE QUE
> *


NOMBRE COMPA, JALO CON MAMBO EL SHOCK, NOS VEMOS EL DOMINGO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 13 2009, 07:40 PM~14763250
> *:0
> *


:0 :0 x237654567


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 12 2009, 12:40 AM~14743286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came out the 64


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 13 2009, 09:40 PM~14763250
> *:0
> *


GUESS U CAN CALL THIS SHUT-UP CAR NUMBER TWO....IM DOWN BUT NOT OUT


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 13 2009, 11:13 PM~14764631
> *came out the 64
> *


YES SIR ONLY 2 PUMPS!!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: MUTHAFUKIN FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 14 2009, 06:43 AM~14766824
> *:biggrin:  MUTHAFUKIN FRIDAY!!!
> *


x2!

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW AN E-MAIL TO CONTACT RED LINE GRAPHICS ON 45N AND RICHIE? OR WEBSITE ETC...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 14 2009, 07:43 AM~14766824
> *:biggrin:  MUTHAFUKIN FRIDAY!!!
> *


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 14 2009, 06:51 AM~14766856
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW AN E-MAIL TO CONTACT RED LINE GRAPHICS ON 45N AND RICHIE? OR WEBSITE ETC...
> *


here you go 
the number is 281 872 5800

their myspace
http://www.myspace.com/redline_graphics


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 14 2009, 08:01 AM~14766904
> *here you go
> the number is 281 872 5800
> 
> ...


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8 @ Aug 13 2009_@ 09:27 PM~
> *No one asked how much you weigh.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2009, 04:58 PM~14761632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 14 2009, 08:23 AM~14767806
> *:rofl:
> *


u are oficially addicted to layitlow :biggrin: :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2009, 10:10 AM~14768180
> *u are oficially addicted to layitlow :biggrin:  :no:
> *


:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2009, 11:10 AM~14768180
> *u are oficially addicted to layitlow :biggrin:  :no:
> *


glad i kicked the habit even though im on the crapper checking it out on my cellio at work. :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OH MY GOD 86_@Aug 14 2009, 09:00 AM~14768108
> *:0  :0
> *


let me know whats up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2009, 09:20 AM~14768288
> *glad i kicked the habit even though im on the crapper checking it out on my cellio at work.  :angel:
> *


 :no:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 14 2009, 07:43 AM~14766824
> *:biggrin:  MUTHAFUKIN FRIDAY!!!
> *


 :angry: friday is my monday :thumbsdown:


----------



## daniel2007 (Jul 23, 2009)

whats up h town from the 505


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Today on Tejanohitsradio http://www.tejanohitsradio.com 

Ernie G & El Picante from San Antonio from 10am-2pm Central time
Johnny Lazo (ex-KQQK DJ) from 2pm-7pm
D.J. SHORT DOG & D.J. Latin from 7pm-???? am? playing all of those 80's jams (hip hop/rock/heavy metal?/freestyle/funk/disco/etc)


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2009, 07:05 PM~14762234
> ****** YOU STILL SUCK
> *


 :angry: dezz patterns r better dan da ones u put....... :uh: ....fucker....


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> ASKING 9,OOO OBO


  HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
ESCALADE FRONT SEATS EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.[/size
[/quote]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 14 2009, 11:11 AM~14769339
> *:angry:
> *


que rollo way, why u trippn, who did it? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2009, 02:37 PM~14770119
> *que rollo way, why u trippn, who did it? :0  :biggrin:
> *


*DEEEZZ NUTTZZZZZZZ*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2009, 02:53 PM~14770275
> *DEEEZZ  NUTTZZZZZZZ
> *


got that ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> HAS A FULL CROME OUT 383 CRATE MOTOR AND CROME UNDIES
> ESCALADE FRONT SEATS EVERY THING IS NEW HAS 22" CHAMILLION CENTERS
> DISC BRAKES ALL AROUND POSI TO MANY EXT.[/size


  
[/quote]
:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2009, 12:55 PM~14770289
> *got that ass
> *


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2009, 01:40 PM~14770692
> *
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

<span style='colorrange'>*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=251549&st=2700*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 14 2009, 01:18 PM~14769410
> *:angry: dezz patterns r better dan da ones u put....... :uh: ....fucker....
> *


DAT WUZ MY MASTERPIECE I CALL IT "DIZ DICK AND DEEEEEEZZZZZ NUTZ" SUMONE POST THE PIC PLEASE


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

For sale chrome drive shaft $100


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Short Dog (ex-104.9) & D.J. Latin mixing up the club hits on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com from 7pm thru ?????am? (central) Funk, Disco, Old School Hip Hop, Freestyle, Industrial, New Wave, Classic Rock, etc... or whatever you all want to request. Go to the main page for call in numbers and also to send shout outs!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2009, 03:29 PM~14771783
> *DAT WUZ MY MASTERPIECE I CALL IT "DIZ DICK AND DEEEEEEZZZZZ NUTZ" SUMONE POST THE PIC PLEASE
> *



I thought those patterns suited him well lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2009, 03:29 PM~14771783
> *DAT WUZ MY MASTERPIECE I CALL IT "DIZ DICK AND DEEEEEEZZZZZ NUTZ" SUMONE POST THE PIC PLEASE
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 14 2009, 05:24 PM~14772731
> *D.J. Short Dog (ex-104.9) & D.J. Latin mixing up the club hits on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com from 7pm thru ?????am? (central)  Funk, Disco, Old School Hip Hop, Freestyle, Industrial, New Wave, Classic Rock, etc... or whatever you all want to request.  Go to the main page for call in numbers and also to send shout outs!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2009, 06:58 PM~14773277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like i said those patterns suited him well lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 14 2009, 05:03 PM~14772605
> *For sale chrome drive shaft $100
> 
> 
> ...


whats it fit?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

gbody i think


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2009, 07:58 PM~14773277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :angry: :thumbsdown: :guns: :nono: :banghead: :buttkick: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:dunno: NO DRAMA TONIGHT


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2009, 08:58 PM~14773277
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 14 2009, 09:15 PM~14774347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still playing with that pink ass nintendo dos.. probably mario kart... :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2009, 11:17 PM~14774369
> *still playing with that pink ass nintendo dos.. probably mario kart... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: U already know!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 14 2009, 09:19 PM~14774395
> *:roflmao:  U already know!
> *


that ***** is gay!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 14 2009, 10:28 PM~14773902
> *:dunno: NO DRAMA TONIGHT
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2009, 09:21 PM~14774410
> *:dunno:
> *



Guess the HOPPERS are asleep or getting wasted


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 14 2009, 06:21 AM~14766750
> *
> *




QUE PASO H. E. B. DIGO H.E.M.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 14 2009, 09:15 PM~14774347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He must really like that FINGER........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 14 2009, 11:24 PM~14774466
> *Guess the HOPPERS are asleep or getting wasted
> *


having dreams of owning something thats not a bucket.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2009, 09:32 PM~14774547
> *having dreams of owning something thats not a bucket.
> 
> 
> ...



Say homie, I have a BUCKET now. BUCKETS are popular you know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 14 2009, 11:33 PM~14774570
> *Say homie, I have a BUCKET now. BUCKETS are popular you know
> *


then i'll stay unpopular


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 14 2009, 09:17 PM~14774369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflamo:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what shows are coming up on September besides the true eminence?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anybody know a shop in the west houston area? somewhere off of hwy 6 if possible... i need a few parts for my bike asap


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2009, 12:37 PM~14770119
> *que rollo way, why u trippn, who did it? :0  :biggrin:
> *


que onda homie nadien nomas pasaba haciendo caras mandame tu numero en un pm cambie de phone y necesito hablar contigo :0 :0


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 12:16 AM~14775464
> *what shows are coming up on September  besides the true eminence?
> *


got this in an email

Jabs and Slabs car show 

The Mall Of The Mainland
10000 E.F. Lowry Expressway
Texas City, TX 77591

Sun Sept. 20th
2.00-6pm - CarShow
1.30-4pm - Judging

Sound Off
Loudest Motor
Best in class: donk, slab, muscle car, low rider, truck, paint ,etc.

Cost is $15 to enter your car


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2009, 08:58 PM~14773277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 14 2009, 09:17 PM~14774369
> *still playing with that pink ass nintendo dos.. probably mario kart... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 14 2009, 09:24 PM~14774466
> *Guess the HOPPERS are asleep or getting wasted
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 15 2009, 01:33 AM~14775555
> *anybody know a shop in the west houston area? somewhere off of hwy 6 if possible... i need a few parts for my bike asap
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

www.yahoo.com/]Shops on Hwy 6[/url]


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

ive done all the searching i can on the web. last resort was asking in this thread, knowing i would get some smartass answer like that :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 15 2009, 09:19 AM~14776727
> *ive done all the searching i can on the web. last resort was asking in this thread, knowing i would get some smartass answer like that  :uh:
> *


stop you crying :uh: 

just drive down to Shortys and get what you need...its only a couple miles


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2009, 10:28 AM~14776762
> *stop you crying :uh:
> 
> just drive down to Shortys and get what you need...its only a couple miles
> *


aint nobody crying. i asked a simple question and needed a simple answer. shortys is the only shop i know of, but even thats out of the way. just need to know if there is one closer to me....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2009, 10:28 AM~14776762
> *stop you crying :uh:
> 
> just drive down to Shortys and get what you need...its only a couple miles
> *


maybe he skurred of nside the way someone we know is skurred of dh? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 15 2009, 10:37 AM~14776804
> *aint nobody crying. i asked a simple question and needed a simple answer. shortys is the only shop i know of, but even thats out of the way. just need to know if there is one closer to me....
> *


well if there were a shop on your side of town, wouldn't you already know of it? you really are a retard huh? :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 15 2009, 10:19 AM~14776727
> *ive done all the searching i can on the web. last resort was asking in this thread, knowing i would get some smartass answer like that  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: you still tha lil homie with tha deep pockets hows the car commin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 15 2009, 10:19 AM~14776727
> *ive done all the searching i can on the web. last resort was asking in this thread, knowing i would get some smartass answer like that  :uh:
> *


might as well get faced parts, hit up justdeez. you will end up paying about the same price for china parts if you go to shortys


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, *713ridaz*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:uh:


fuck u at bitch.. ol im a come put in work lookin ass *****.. but you sittin on yo ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 09:03 AM~14776930
> *might as well get faced parts, hit up justdeez. you will end up paying about the same price for china parts if you go to shortys
> *


no you wont.. china parts are cheaper than faced.. cause u still gotta get it cut and chromed..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2009, 09:04 AM~14776932
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sic713, 713ridaz, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2009, 11:05 AM~14776936
> *no you wont.. china parts are cheaper than faced.. cause u still gotta get it cut and chromed..
> *


it will look better tho, plus shorty is fucken expensive, 

35 bucks for a 1lb lead hammer :|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 15 2009, 11:05 AM~14776939
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 11:07 AM~14776947
> *it will look better tho, plus shorty is fucken expensive,
> 
> 35 bucks for a 1lb lead hammer :|
> *


you spent $300 for a rusty sunroof. $35 aint gonna break you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2009, 11:09 AM~14776954
> *you spent $300 for a rusty sunroof.    $35 aint gonna break you.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 15 2009, 10:55 AM~14776891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha no thanks. id rather not buy anything than get ripped off...



i figured out the shop i was thinking of though, swangin customs. i knew there was a place around here, just didnt know the name


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 15 2009, 11:27 AM~14777039
> *:uh: north side aint nothin but bustas, whats there to be skurred of?
> *


 :loco:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 09:07 AM~14776947
> *it will look better tho, plus shorty is fucken expensive,
> 
> 35 bucks for a 1lb lead hammer :|
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 09:32 AM~14777074
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


Now dats nice.....



I seen a fuckin 2007 or 08 zo6 vette all flat blacked last night....wtf is wrong wit these white folks :|


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 11:07 AM~14776947
> *it will look better tho, plus shorty is fucken expensive,
> 
> 35 bucks for a 1lb lead hammer :|
> *


i got'em for 20 i think the are a lil heavier too


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 15 2009, 09:39 AM~14777100
> *i got'em for 20 i think the are a lil heavier too
> *


WHERE DID U GET IT SLIMONTHEBUMPEERRRR


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 15 2009, 11:39 AM~14777097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i went one day to get one from them and they showed it to be it was fucken small and they said 35 bucks, i ended up getting it from competition sales for 20 and it was bigger


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 11:41 AM~14777116
> *WHERE DID U GET IT SLIMONTHEBUMPEERRRR
> *


jd has the best prices ive seen. 25 shipped for a 5lb hammer

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=468856&hl=


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2009, 09:39 AM~14777097
> *Now dats nice.....
> I seen a fuckin 2007 or 08 zo6 vette all flat blacked last night....wtf is wrong wit these white folks :|
> *


i seen a brand new tahoe flat black..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 09:50 AM~14777156
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


nice, it would look even better on 28s with skinnies


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 15 2009, 11:03 AM~14776930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: who said i rip people off? besides deez nuts. safe!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 15 2009, 11:57 AM~14777189
> *:angry:  who said i rip people off?  besides deez nuts.  safe!
> *


:dunno: i dont know you, so i wont judge. thats just what i interpreted from homeboys post


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 15 2009, 12:02 PM~14777209
> *:dunno: i dont know you, so i wont judge. thats just what i interpreted from homeboys post
> *


what? :banghead:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 15 2009, 09:42 AM~14777117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its lay it low homie u can't take shit serious....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 11:41 AM~14777116
> *WHERE DID U GET IT SLIMONTHEBUMPEERRRR
> *


EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS HALLA AT US WE ALSO CAN GET 175 70 14'S WITH WHITEWALLS OR JUST CALL ME


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 15 2009, 12:02 PM~14777209
> *:dunno: i dont know you, so i wont judge. thats just what i interpreted from homeboys post
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 15 2009, 09:19 AM~14777004
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: EN QUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2009, 12:09 PM~14777243
> *:ugh:
> Fuckin retarded....flat black is nice on old hot rods.....not ona a brand new fuckin truck
> Its lay it low homie u can't take shit serious....
> *


 :uh: 










agreed


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 15 2009, 10:11 AM~14777259
> *EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS HALLA AT US WE ALSO CAN GET 175 70 14'S WITH WHITEWALLS OR JUST CALL ME
> *


 :cheesy: 175 70 14  ,.. orale


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2009, 12:09 PM~14777243
> *Its lay it low homie u can't take shit serious....
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 15 2009, 10:11 AM~14777259
> *EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS HALLA AT US WE ALSO CAN GET 175 70 14'S WITH WHITEWALLS OR JUST CALL ME
> *


Yeap...got me a fresh set for da free!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 10:13 AM~14777272
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: if u can't afford paint its were its at.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2009, 12:30 PM~14777350
> *:uh: if u can't afford paint its were its at.....
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 09:07 AM~14776947
> *it will look better tho, plus shorty is fucken expensive,
> 
> 35 bucks for a 1lb lead hammer :|
> *


shortys prices are good for me..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2009, 12:34 PM~14777374
> *shortys prices are good for me..
> *


baller


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

For sale chrome drive shaft $100


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what vol. of Rollin will the grill and chill be on?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2009, 12:30 PM~14777350
> *:uh: if u can't afford paint its were its at.....
> *


I DISAGREE :yes: FLAT BLACK IS A PAINT JOB


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 15 2009, 11:07 AM~14777561
> *I DISAGREE :yes: FLAT BLACK IS A PAINT JOB
> *


No mames....dats cuz it took marc 1 year to flat black da mc then another year just to get da chiny paint on it :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2009, 01:09 PM~14777571
> *No mames....dats cuz it took marc 1 year to flat black da mc then another year just to get da chiny paint on it :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


STILL A PAINT JOB :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2009, 10:34 AM~14777374
> *shortys prices are good for me..
> *


  he hooks me up sometimes too


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

One pump no batteries





















































Kiss my black ass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2009, 03:03 PM~14778151
> *
> Kiss my black ass.
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2009, 01:03 PM~14778151
> *One pump no batteries
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD STIFF FRAME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 15 2009, 11:49 AM~14777151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


flat paint is the new candy? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 02:49 PM~14778651
> *GOOD STIFF FRAME
> *


yea you can tell.. bodys not even bolted down..no bushing no nada..
:0 
fronts not even locked up.. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 15 2009, 03:03 PM~14778151
> *One pump no batteries
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 05:26 PM~14778845
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


guns are bad :angel:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2009, 05:45 PM~14778945
> *guns are bad    :angel:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 15 2009, 05:47 PM~14778954
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 15 2009, 06:01 PM~14779038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want my money back now. :angry: but day i paid em, he went and used it to perm his hair. what a ***.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

probably repaint it soon. thinking just all green. or black. or flat blank, since thats the new candy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

look ok when its washed. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2009, 04:09 PM~14779079
> *look ok when its washed.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:  bucket


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 05:09 PM~14779451
> *:biggrin:
> *


vamonos a ver a la chupitos :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 15 2009, 07:13 PM~14779485
> *:uh:   bucket
> *


yeah one day i'll have a fly ass bucket with fake gator interior :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2009, 07:03 PM~14779830
> *yeah    one day i'll have a fly ass bucket with fake gator interior  :uh:
> *


sell me the irocs to put on the LS :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2009, 08:11 PM~14779894
> *sell me the irocs to put on the LS :cheesy:
> *


make offer


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2009, 06:03 PM~14779830
> *yeah    one day i'll have a fly ass bucket with fake gator interior  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: that bucket is gone now is suede an pleather :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 15 2009, 05:14 PM~14779494
> *vamonos a ver a la chupitos  :cheesy:
> *


 adonde o que, vamonos al pedo


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2009, 10:32 PM~14774547
> *having dreams of owning something thats not a bucket.
> 
> 
> ...


buckets r all i roll..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 15 2009, 06:42 PM~14780046
> *buckets r all i roll..... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 06:40 PM~14780036
> *adonde  o que, vamonos al pedo
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2009, 04:26 PM~14778845
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


dats gangsta..... :guns:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 15 2009, 08:37 PM~14780015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

should take some classes with the money that fool saved on paint.....

it's SHINY...not SHINNY.....ESTUPIDO..... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 15 2009, 06:48 PM~14780066
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 15 2009, 04:12 AM~14776108
> *got this in an email
> 
> Jabs and Slabs car show
> ...


WHAT????
cool now lets see who is all coming to T.C i know i been out of the game for a minute but lets see... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Aug 15 2009, 09:36 PM~14781222
> *WHAT????
> cool now lets see who is all coming to T.C i know i been out of the game for a minute but lets see...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Aug 15 2009, 11:36 PM~14781222
> *<span style='color:green'>IT TOOK U 15 MINS TO TYPE THAT SHIT*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 15 2009, 09:52 PM~14781354
> *:uh: IT TOOK U 15 MINS TO TYPE THAT SHIT
> *


haha


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

got this in an email

Jabs and Slabs car show 

The Mall Of The Mainland
10000 E.F. Lowry Expressway
Texas City, TX 77591

Sun Sept. 20th
2.00-6pm - CarShow
1.30-4pm - Judging

Sound Off
Loudest Motor
Best in class: donk, slab, muscle car, low rider, truck, paint ,etc.

Cost is $15 to enter your car



loudest motor :uh: , no hop??


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 15 2009, 11:52 PM~14781354
> *:uh: IT TOOK U 15 MINS TO TYPE THAT SHIT
> *


ASS... NO I NEED A NEW COMPUTER :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 11:58 PM~14781414
> *got this in an email
> 
> Jabs and Slabs car show
> ...


ya'll hopper buckets got some loud ass motors (not in a good way though),so ya'll can still go.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 09:58 PM~14781414
> *got this in an email
> 
> Jabs and Slabs car show
> ...


:0 :0 i ma take the crapalac!!! Dats about the only award I might ever get :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1979 Malibu, $2000.00 obo, don't have gater skins but it's alright. Will be busy tomorrow, can show Monday evening.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2009, 02:01 AM~14782220
> *:0 :0 i ma take the crapalac!!! Dats about the only award I might ever get :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 10:58 PM~14781414
> *got this in an email
> 
> Jabs and Slabs car show
> ...


am not sure, the guy hosting it is a friend of one of our club members, ill ask him about it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 16 2009, 05:17 AM~14782655
> *am not sure, the guy hosting it is a friend of one of our club members, ill ask him about it.
> *


have a best bucket award. 

can just give this as a trophy, with wd-40 and bondo in it.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2009, 04:24 AM~14782660
> *have a best bucket award.
> 
> can just give this as a trophy, with wd-40 and bondo in it.
> ...


hahaha when you gonna bring out the capala to a INC meet?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 15 2009, 10:25 AM~14776753
> *this needs to go make me an offer it has no batts ac line is busted its has a the closest to 4000 takes it with the zeniths anything else it will be on chinas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2009, 10:27 AM~14783255
> *
> *


  i like that car, that bitch is clean , dont sell it :tears:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 15 2009, 06:48 PM~14780066
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't worry about it. Hoppers. On the same day hypnotized car club will be having the 12th annual car show. And we will have a hop... Nothing to big but there is a special prize in the works.  ill post the flyer and more info soon ...


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2009, 10:58 PM~14781414
> *got this in an email
> 
> Jabs and Slabs car show
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2009, 09:17 AM~14783462
> *Don't worry about it. Hoppers.  On the same day hypnotized car club will be having the 12th annual car show.  And we will have a hop... Nothing to big but there is a special prize in the works.   ill post the flyer and more info soon ...
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jabs and slabs huh


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 AM~14783462
> *Don't worry about it. Hoppers.  On the same day hypnotized car club will be having the 12th annual car show.  And we will have a hop... Nothing to big but there is a special prize in the works.   ill post the flyer and more info soon ...
> *


  im not going to make that one :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 16 2009, 09:23 AM~14783491
> *  im not going to make that one :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: try to go , the carshow wnt b the same without ur lil ass


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 11:26 AM~14783503
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: try to go , the carshow wnt b the same without ur lil ass
> *


:guns: :guns: sarcasm :angry: 

i dont know if i have enough pto, i just put some in to be able to go to the true eminence show

is there going to be midget models or something :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 15 2009, 10:12 AM~14777265
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: EN  QUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  QUE ONDA HOMIE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 16 2009, 09:31 AM~14783527
> * QUE ONDA  HOMIE
> *


que pasa homie como andas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94+Aug 16 2009, 05:56 AM~14782691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you work weekends? lol i'll never do that again.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2009, 12:02 PM~14783684
> *i aint into meetings and shit.  besides, ya'll dont wanna see my bucket there.
> :0
> ain't like you have a car ready to bring.   :uh:
> ...


yup your right 
i dont have shit to to take but atleast i go see some buckets
i like working on weekends except days of shows :angry: :angry: 

everyone i work with works 5 days 8 hours i work 4 days 10 hours plus i get payed 1.75 more for working weekends 
i asked for that schedule and they gave it to me, it works good with my school hours


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 16 2009, 12:06 PM~14783699
> *yup your right
> i dont have shit to to take but atleast i go see some buckets
> 
> ...


wow bawla talk 

:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2009, 12:10 PM~14783719
> *wow  bawla talk
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


already :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2009, 10:10 AM~14783719
> *wow  bawla talk
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


1.75 is a good shift diff.

methodist hospital grave yard shift diff is 4.75 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2009, 12:12 PM~14783727
> *1.75 is a good shift diff.
> 
> methodist hospital  grave yard shift diff is 4.75  :0
> *


i wouldnt know. when i worked 2nd shift, my diff was 10%, you do the math.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 AM~14783462
> *Don't worry about it. Hoppers.  On the same day hypnotized car club will be having the 12th annual car show.  And we will have a hop... Nothing to big but there is a special prize in the works.   ill post the flyer and more info soon ...
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 16 2009, 11:06 AM~14783699
> *yup your right
> i dont have shit to to take but atleast i go see some buckets
> i like working on weekends except days of shows  :angry:  :angry:
> ...


go after work and help clean up, weel buy you a kids meal


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2009, 10:21 AM~14783769
> *i wouldnt know.  when i worked 2nd shift, my diff was 10%, you do the math.
> *


10% of 8 bucks is .80


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2009, 12:43 PM~14783905
> *10% of 8 bucks is .80
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

EXCUSES4LIFE WE GOING TO HOP OR YOU GOING TO KEEP CRYING SO I DONT WAIST MY TIME GOING TO 45. YOU CRY TO MUCH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:

that excuses4life gets me everytime..
sorry boiler but thats shits funny..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 03:22 PM~14784582
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that excuses4life gets me everytime..
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 16 2009, 12:58 PM~14784491
> *EXCUSES4LIFE              WE GOING TO HOP  OR YOU GOING TO  KEEP  CRYING  SO I DONT  WAIST  MY  TIME  GOING TO 45.  YOU CRY TO MUCH
> *


should i take my camera o que wey :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 16 2009, 12:58 PM~14784491
> *EXCUSES4LIFE              WE GOING TO HOP  OR YOU GOING TO  KEEP  CRYING  SO I DONT  WAIST  MY  TIME  GOING TO 45.  YOU CRY TO MUCH
> *


crying?? come on MR PARTIME HOPPER, just take ur yunk to 45 and tidwell


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 01:22 PM~14784582
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that excuses4life gets me everytime..
> ...


DAMN SIC??, me and the partime hopper havnt even hop yet, and yall saying i'm all excuses, its all good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 04:18 PM~14785406
> *DAMN SIC??,  me and the partime hopper havnt even hop yet, and yall saying i'm all excuses, its all good
> *


im just talkin about the name..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

did candyman approve of that background..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2009, 05:41 PM~14785542
> *did candyman approve of that background..
> *


when you been a customer of his , im sure he wont mind.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2009, 04:37 PM~14785517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRUCKS WITH BIG RIMS AND AIR BAGS category :cheesy: :cheesy:  , fuck hoppers... too many haters :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 06:25 PM~14785851
> *TRUCKS WITH BIG RIMS AND AIR BAGS category :cheesy:  :cheesy:   , fuck hoppers... too many haters  :biggrin:
> *


verdad


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2009, 05:29 PM~14785884
> *verdad
> *


yes sir, I THINK ITS TIME TO CHANGE CATEGORY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2009, 05:07 PM~14785721
> *when you been a customer of his , im sure he wont mind.
> 
> *


i dont think he'll mind either..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Downy boy


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 16 2009, 05:55 PM~14786061
> *Downy boy
> *


sup negga that hoe had sum retarded ass titiiiiessss :wow:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2009, 07:00 PM~14786105
> *sup negga that hoe had sum retarded ass titiiiiessss :wow:
> *


 nikka
Tell me about it..........all I member is motorboatin them hoes


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2009, 07:02 PM~14786121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mamories oh I mean memories


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 16 2009, 06:02 PM~14786117
> *nikka
> Tell me about it..........all I member is motorboatin them hoes
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: im out leaving to northside are you comming puto ??? :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> WHAT I KNOW IS THAT U NEED TO BRING YOUR HOPPER OUT BEFORE YOU CAN TALK!!!!  YOU DID SAY YOUR BRINGING ONE OUT... :dunno:
> [/quote Says who?


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

What happened with the hop? I saw the cars , but no one hopped?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Only big brown hopped the other car never showed up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ya lege al acasa :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2009, 09:29 PM~14788481
> *ya lege al acasa  :0  :0
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 16 2009, 09:31 PM~14788511
> *
> *


uploading video right now :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ay ta big brown putting down on northside


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

and than sorry bout the video its kind of dark but ya get the idea and let me make it clear im just the media men :biggrin: nothing personal with either boiler or brown ya both my homies :cheesy: +


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 16 2009, 12:58 PM~14784491
> *EXCUSES4LIFE              WE GOING TO HOP  OR YOU GOING TO  KEEP  CRYING  SO I DONT  WAIST  MY  TIME  GOING TO 45.  YOU CRY TO MUCH
> *


 :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 16 2009, 09:22 PM~14788376
> *Only big brown hopped the other car never showed up
> *


got to give it to big brown, he did showd up, much props for the homie


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 09:42 PM~14788649
> *got to give it to big brown, he did showd up, much props for the homie
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ay ta en youtube pa que se vean mejor 





and than


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 09:42 PM~14788649
> *got to give it to big brown, he did showd up, much props for the homie
> *


   todavia eres el papa de los pollitos wey :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2009, 11:41 PM~14788632
> *and than sorry bout the video its kind of dark but ya get the idea and let me make it clear im just the media men  :biggrin: nothing personal with either boiler or brown ya both my homies  :cheesy: +
> 
> *


 :uh: 
u need to get u a cam w/ a fuckn light on it! :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, 713Lowriderboy, BAYTOWNSLC, lvlikeg
:uh: 
:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 16 2009, 09:57 PM~14788811
> *:uh:
> u need to get u a cam w/ a fuckn light on it!  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


i know huh? :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 17 2009, 12:03 AM~14788866
> *i know huh? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 
big baller like you u ought to have 30 or 40 mr.media man.. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 16 2009, 10:05 PM~14788890
> *:biggrin:
> big baller like you u ought to have 30 or 40 mr.media man.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: not a baller and i dont know shit bout cameras


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.utahlowriderconnection.com/
WHAT UP HOUSTON RIDERS THIS IS MY NEW SITE, PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON ALONG WITH PRICES OF PARTS, JUST CALL AHEAD IF YOU NEED SOMETHING, AND JUST GOT A HOMEBASE SHOP IN OGDEN, UTAH SO LET EVERYONE KNOW THANKS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 16 2009, 10:19 PM~14789043
> *http://www.utahlowriderconnection.com/
> WHAT UP HOUSTON RIDERS THIS IS MY NEW SITE, PICTURES WILL BE UP SOON ALONG WITH PRICES OF PARTS, JUST CALL AHEAD IF YOU NEED SOMETHING, AND JUST GOT A HOMEBASE SHOP IN OGDEN, UTAH SO LET EVERYONE KNOW THANKS
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 16 2009, 10:41 PM~14788634
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 es todo homie congratuations como le dije los CULOS NO VAN ALA GERRA.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 10:42 PM~14788649
> *got to give it to big brown, he did showd up, much props for the homie
> *



COMO SEA HOMIE ES UN JUEGO , YA HABRA OPORTUNIDAD DE SACARSE LA ESPINA NO.

HAY QUE TRABAJAR MAS EN EL CARRO. 

RECUERDA QUE CAMARON QUE SE DUERME SE LO COMEN EN COCTEL.

LO BUENO DE TODO ESTO ES QUE LA GENTE SE JUNTO Y SE LEVANTO EL MOVIMIENTO LOWRIDER,


HAY TAMOS HOMIE NO SE AGUITE AL RATO SE LA SACA.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 17 2009, 01:03 AM~14789424
> *COMO SEA HOMIE ES UN JUEGO , YA HABRA OPORTUNIDAD DE SACARSE LA ESPINA NO.
> 
> HAY QUE TRABAJAR MAS EN EL CARRO.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 16 2009, 11:31 PM~14789610
> *:cheesy:
> *


X2 almost got hit like 2 times by those wanna be swangaas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 16 2009, 11:35 PM~14788567
> *ay ta big brown putting down on northside
> 
> *


cant see much, but you can hear all the cheerleaders :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

another week... :around:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

SON OF A BITCH!!! gotta be in court in 2 hours :machinegun: :machinegun:  the judge better not reset my date again for the fourth time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 16 2009, 11:03 PM~14789424
> *COMO SEA HOMIE ES UN JUEGO , YA HABRA OPORTUNIDAD DE SACARSE LA ESPINA NO.
> 
> HAY QUE TRABAJAR MAS EN EL CARRO.
> ...


esta bien compa, no hay pedo, esto nadamas es un juego, no me preocupo, hay nos vemos alrato


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 17 2009, 06:35 AM~14790472
> *SON OF A BITCH!!! gotta be in court in 2 hours    :machinegun:  :machinegun:      the judge better not reset my date again for the fourth time
> *


lubock?? u are gona b there for a while


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how was tidwell, homie was suppposed to pick me ubut he never showed :angry:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 07:44 AM~14790500
> *lubock?? u are gona b there for a while
> *


i already know. shit makes no sense , i be there all day and around 3 the puta judge " well folks looks like we are not going to be able to handle your case today, so please be patient and we will give you a new date " pinche puta!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2009, 06:48 AM~14790512
> *how was tidwell, homie was suppposed to pick me ubut he never showed  :angry:
> *


packd, more lowlows than usual


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 17 2009, 06:49 AM~14790515
> *i already know. shit makes no sense , i be there all day and around 3 the puta judge " well folks looks like we are not going to be able to handle your case today, so please be patient and we will give you a new date " pinche puta!!!
> *


man, for real, last time i had court , they reset it like 3 times too, but i think they do it on purpose so we can say fuck it, i rather pay :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14790462
> *another week... :around:
> *


same here. new job, and already wasting time on internet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 09:07 AM~14791584
> *same here.  new job, and already wasting time on internet
> *


fuck a job, i'm home chillin


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 10:17 AM~14791678
> *fuck a job, i'm home chillin
> *


damn dog i wish i had it like that....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 11:17 AM~14791678
> *fuck a job, i'm home chillin
> *


bawla talk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 17 2009, 09:20 AM~14791715
> *damn dog i wish i had it like that....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 09:21 AM~14791723
> *bawla talk
> *


will get back to work when cool days get here


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 10:07 AM~14791584
> *same here.  new job, and already wasting time on internet
> *


you doin the same thing?


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

Man I saw a lot of lowlows last night, looks like Houston sure is trying to bring the movement back, people want to get out and see this stuff and I can tell you that most of those lowlows are "in the works". They have some bawla tires and badass sound systems but their paint looks like shit. Hey I'm jus sayyin the truth, and still I have a lot of respect for those buildin up their rides a little at a time. Not everybody gots the g's to bring out a show car/hopper. There was a lot of lil hoppers out there proud of what they got and I don't think talking all that shit bout "yunk cars" is right. Money's tight and not all hina's are like me that they're gonna let their vato put all his check into his ride. 

So H Town lowlows ride with pride, fuck all those bitches that can't appreciate the love of the low life and thrill of the hop, whatever the fuck you're hoppin I support you. I'm jus sayyin..........


xoxoxo  :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

GOOD turnout last night (except 4 the tireburning and trainhorns)
  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 17 2009, 10:01 AM~14792048
> *GOOD turnout last night (except 4 the tireburning and trainhorns)
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


X2!!!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 17 2009, 12:01 PM~14792048
> *GOOD turnout last night (except 4 the tireburning and trainhorns)
> :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


Hopefully the mechaanics get my car done so I can go next time.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I didn't want to show up in my stock truck.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 17 2009, 10:13 AM~14792168
> *X2!!!!!
> *


X3


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 17 2009, 11:28 AM~14791781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, for alot of them buckets, thats as good as they gonna get.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 10:59 AM~14792599
> *same thing, same company.    they missed me i guess.  :biggrin:
> naw, for alot of them buckets, thats as good as they gonna get.
> *


just like yours is gunna get to sit in the driveway for another 2 yrs.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 01:03 PM~14792636
> *just like yours is gunna get to sit in the driveway for another 2 yrs.
> *


what you talkin about? i brought it to work. 3 wheel'n down westpark tollway. namsayin'


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 11:59 AM~14792599
> *same thing, same company.    they missed me i guess.  :biggrin:
> naw, for alot of them buckets, thats as good as they gonna get.
> *



That may be true, but they're representin what they believe in with no shame, it's what makes me love the shit, everybody got their own idea of what lowriding is supposed to be, but when you got heart, shit it don't matter what the hell your ride looks like as long as you feel good about it. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 11:04 AM~14792649
> *what you talkin about?  i brought it to work.  3 wheel'n down westpark tollway.    namsayin'
> *


pics or it didnt happen..
bring that bucket out..

instead of critizing the people that do.. i wanna see it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 01:08 PM~14792690
> *pics or it didnt happen..
> bring that bucket out..
> 
> instead of critizing the people that do.. i wanna see it*


damn slow down there. guess i struck a nerve. and you wanna see 68 in action, come nose up.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 11:11 AM~14792719
> *damn slow down there. guess i struck a nerve.     and you wanna see 68 in action, come nose up.
> *


naw.. bitch u been a critic since day one.. its a natural instinct for you, like chicken and kool-aid is for me..

ill nose up once i finish my bucket..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 01:13 PM~14792737
> *naw.. bitch u been a critic since day one.. its a natural instinct for you, like chicken and kool-aid is for me..
> 
> ill nose up once i finish my bucket..
> *


just shut up and come paint my dash puto.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 11:14 AM~14792752
> *just shut up and come paint my dash puto.
> *


fuck yo dash..

back to work i go.. gotta lay some crooked shit on another sucker..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 01:16 PM~14792768
> *fuck yo dash..
> 
> back to work i go.. gotta lay some crooked shit on another sucker..
> *


august/september special :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 11:23 AM~14792831
> *august/september special  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

TOO MUCH NONSENSE......:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2009, 01:31 PM~14792908
> *TOO MUCH NONSENSE......:ugh:
> *


nobody asked you, now go play with your NASCAR cadillac and shut da fk up.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 11:08 AM~14792690
> *pics or it didnt happen..
> bring that bucket out..
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 11:41 AM~14793013
> *nobody asked you, now go play with your NASCAR cadillac and shut da fk up.
> *


Y can't we be friends y can't we be friends.........y can't we beeeee friends......:uh:


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2009, 12:49 PM~14793092
> *Y can't we be friends y can't we be friends.........y can't we beeeee friends......:uh:
> *



I KNOW HUH......... :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2009, 11:49 AM~14793092
> *Y can't we be friends y can't we be friends.........y can't we beeeee friends......:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS IS HOUSTON !!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 01:50 PM~14793104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS IS HOUSTON !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
PURO DESMOTHER! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 17 2009, 12:02 PM~14793222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> PURO DESMOTHER! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 17 2009, 12:50 PM~14793104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS IS HOUSTON !!
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 11:23 AM~14792831
> *august/september special  :uh:
> *


hell yea..maybe even november..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2009, 07:48 AM~14790512
> *how was tidwell, homie was suppposed to pick me ubut he never showed  :angry:
> *


I had one to many...didnt want to bang the danas on the curb :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 17 2009, 12:59 PM~14793736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2009, 03:11 PM~14793834
> *I had one to many...didnt want to bang the danas on the curb :biggrin:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2009, 01:11 PM~14793834
> *I had one to many...didnt want to bang the danas on the curb :biggrin:
> *


i havent drank in 3 weeks..


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2009, 03:46 PM~14794668
> *i havent drank in 3 weeks..
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 01:04 PM~14792649
> *what you talkin about?  i brought it to work.  3 wheel'n down westpark tollway.    namsayin'
> *


 :uh: 
only wat u 3wheeling ne where is some1 else driveing and u in the back........ :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 17 2009, 02:52 PM~14794709
> *
> *


but its goin down this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

This is an event you dont want to miss there is goin to be a lot of things going on Pep Boys is given away 30 to 50 thousands dollars in door prizes. Also there is going to be Hydraulic Competition with cash prizes for Single Pump, Double Pump, USACI sound Competion will be there, Burn Out, Concert and many other things PRE REGISTER BEFORE AUGUST 14 USING THIS CODE *LOWRD* WILL SAVE $10 ON REGISTRATION


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2009, 11:04 AM~14792649
> *what you talkin about?  i brought it to work.  3 wheel'n down westpark tollway.    namsayin'
> *


bitch was jus probably going side ways cause your tires are crocked fool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 17 2009, 04:46 PM~14794668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 17 2009, 05:12 PM~14796283
> *bitch was jus probably going side ways cause your tires are crocked fool :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you mean control arms on the wrong side....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2009, 06:33 PM~14797148
> *you mean control arms on the wrong side....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 yea tha must be the new custom suspension :ugh: :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 17 2009, 11:24 AM~14792263
> *Hopefully the mechaanics get my car done so I can go next time.
> *


   If u get it running so yall can make it 2 baytown on 
sat,nigth we what 2z howmany can make it out here to cruse and chill & hop :nicoderm:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2009, 07:33 PM~14797148
> *you mean control arms on the wrong side....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2009, 06:54 PM~14797422
> *:biggrin:
> *


thats what it looked like , im not sure. u ever get that figured out big pimp?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

BIG PIMP!!!

let them know thats that fast back action suspension


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 17 2009, 06:38 PM~14797195
> *:0  :0  :0 yea tha must be the new custom suspension  :ugh:  :ugh:  :roflmao:
> *


Betta watch it.....it took a whole year to make dat custom suspensio....:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2009, 08:56 PM~14797437
> *thats what it looked like , im not sure. u ever get that figured out big pimp?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Q onda milton como andamos


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

.....................


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

:|


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 18 2009, 07:42 AM~14802245
> *:cheesy:
> *


two for tues


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2009, 06:49 AM~14802252
> *two for tues
> *


:yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2009, 05:49 AM~14802252
> *two for tues
> *


broadway wings or what


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning!


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

Hop, Bands, Burn Out, Sound Competiiton by USAC

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2009, 03:55 PM~14794746
> *but its goin down this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :0 might b down there friday ....might


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2009, 09:25 AM~14802636
> *broadway wings or what
> *


sounds good to me.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

nice avi


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 11:55 AM~14805214
> *nice avi
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 18 2009, 12:45 PM~14805730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

rollin down 225.. i guess cali down graded from la magnum to la cruiser...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 05:01 PM~14807156
> *rollin down 225.. i guess cali down graded from la magnum to la cruiser...
> 
> 
> ...


but more important, you was riding bitch in the h2 hummer? 

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2009, 04:21 PM~14808209
> *but more important, you was riding bitch in the h2 hummer?
> 
> :0
> *


umm ok, you ride bitch everyday..
yo fat ass takes up both seats


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 18 2009, 05:01 PM~14807156
> *rollin down 225.. i guess cali down graded from la magnum to la cruiser...
> 
> 
> ...


  didn't know they moved the bridge to 225 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 18 2009, 05:43 PM~14809015
> *  didn't know they moved the bridge to 225 :uh:
> *


bitch you get the ideal..
i forget you a dirty bay worker


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Talked to the mechanic today and its going to cost alot more than I hoped for.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

R.I.P TO MY FATHER
PASSED AWAY AT 5:05 PM TODAY
8/18/09

I LOVE U DADDY U GUNNA BE MISSED DEEPLY!!








SELLING MY TOOL BOX TO HELP WITH FUNERAL
COST 700.00 OBO
831-921-3164
CASEY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Aug 18 2009, 07:04 PM~14810025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry homie..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 18 2009, 07:04 PM~14810025
> *Talked to the mechanic today and its going to cost alot more than I hoped for.
> *


BAHAHAHAHA GOTA LOVE THEM MOOOOCHANICS!!!!! WATS WRONG WIT IT??? U WENT FOR THE CARB INITIALLY RIGHT?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie....dat sucks...may he r.I.p :angel:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 09:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss casey


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2009, 09:09 PM~14810088
> *mexican onwed....
> they gon fk u like mista
> 
> ...


X2 :angel:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 09:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry about your loss RIP


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 08:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: Sorry for your lost homie, we're here if you need anything....PM,,,


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2009, 07:22 PM~14810297
> *Dam homie....dat sucks...may he r.I.p :angel:
> *


x2. :angel: :angel:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 09:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: sorry to hear that homie!! im doing bad on money homie but let me know if theres anything else i can do to help...  keep your head up bro!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 18 2009, 12:01 AM~14800230
> *Q onda milton como andamos
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 09:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about your loss RIP


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > WHAT I KNOW IS THAT U NEED TO BRING YOUR HOPPER OUT BEFORE YOU CAN TALK!!!!  YOU DID SAY YOUR BRINGING ONE OUT... :dunno:
> > [/quote Says who?
> 
> 
> :nono: :nono: im gonna let u slide but i know someone will catch it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 08:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET US KNOW HOMIE WERE DOWN FOR WHATEVER :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that homie, :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SLIM ...WERE U AT???? :0 :0 :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2009, 11:35 PM~14812029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   THEY SAID IT TAKES 12 WEEKS AND 17 GRAND.....I SAID CAN U MAKE IT LOOK ANY BETTER THAN THAT AND HE SAID NOPE.......SO WE SENT THE DTS INSTEAD


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2009, 09:35 PM~14812029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ugly as hell fest


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 18 2009, 11:45 PM~14812185
> *   THEY SAID IT TAKES 12 WEEKS AND 17 GRAND.....I SAID CAN U MAKE IT LOOK ANY BETTER THAN THAT AND HE SAID NOPE.......SO WE SENT THE DTS INSTEAD
> *


QUE PASO WUEY!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

"EL MIL MASCARAS"??????? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 18 2009, 10:12 PM~14812545
> *"EL MIL MASCARAS"??????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 donde andara ese vato  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

ME AND MY FAM. WANT TO SAY THANX FOR ALL THE LOVE!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 09:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...




R . I . P :angel: SORRY TO HEAR THAT CASSEY,HALLA IF THERES ANYTHIN WE CAN DO...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2009, 11:35 PM~14812029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BARBIE WORLD CAME TO REALITY? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 18 2009, 09:08 PM~14810873
> *sorry about your loss RIP
> *


x2


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

x3


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*STAINLESS POLISHING*


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Aug 19 2009, 08:39 AM~14814237
> *STAINLESS POLISHING
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Aug 19 2009, 07:39 AM~14814237
> *STAINLESS POLISHING
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped..my current plater makes me work too hard. maybe cotract. doing 10-12 cars a year? PM me


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Aug 19 2009, 10:35 AM~14815572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hay les va un adelanto del nuevo AT1 frame , AT1suspension del nuevo radical hopper todo nuevo hecho y no comprado , ya pronto lo veran en accion.

falta pintarlo y ponerlo en el carro y a volar , nuevo body 2000 lincoln.

hay los miro en el hop pit con la nueva creasion

saludos tono torres


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 09:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 08:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that homie....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Members: Drop'em, switches4life

Que onda ! King of the streets


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 19 2009, 11:58 AM~14815872
> *hay les va un adelanto del nuevo AT1 frame , AT1suspension  del nuevo radical hopper todo nuevo hecho y no comprado , ya pronto lo veran en accion.
> 
> falta pintarlo  y ponerlo en el carro y a volar , nuevo body  2000 lincoln.
> ...


:wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2009, 11:49 AM~14817022
> *2 Members: Drop'em, switches4life
> 
> Que onda ! King of the streets
> *


SSHHHH ,i'm not , but we can work on urs


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2009, 11:51 AM~14817061
> *SSHHHH ,i'm not ,  but we can work on urs
> *


I wouldnt want them to HATE with all the chrome n 520's. But fuck it, its the way we ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2009, 11:54 AM~14817101
> *I wouldnt want them to HATE with all the chrome n 520's. But fuck it, its the way we ROLL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...no le muevas, peps get butt hurt :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2009, 11:57 AM~14817132
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...no le muevas, peps get butt hurt :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: ...... orale. You get your stuff in?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rip sorry to hear that homie let me know if i can do anything to help


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2009, 12:49 PM~14817022
> *2 Members: Drop'em, switches4life
> 
> Que onda ! King of the streets
> *



:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 19 2009, 02:29 PM~14817500
> *:0
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 19 2009, 12:02 PM~14817189
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ...... orale. You get your stuff in?
> *


not yet, till monday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

NEXT GENERATION OF TRUE EMINENCE! ALREADY CHUNKIN THE DUECE AND SHE'S NOT EVEN ONE DAY OLD! CONGRATS TO BILLY & MELISSA ON THE BIRTH OF BABY PEYTON BORN 8-18-09!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about your lost R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 09:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY 4 UR LOSS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY- GULFCOAST CH..... :angel:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone know where theres a 77-79 lincon for parts around h-town


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 19 2009, 09:58 AM~14815872
> *hay les va un adelanto del nuevo AT1 frame , AT1suspension  del nuevo radical hopper todo nuevo hecho y no comprado , ya pronto lo veran en accion.
> 
> falta pintarlo  y ponerlo en el carro y a volar , nuevo body  2000 lincoln.
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 19 2009, 05:45 PM~14820754
> *boiler is my hero,..my motivation
> *


 :0 :0 .. thank you sir  :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2009, 11:51 AM~14817061
> *SSHHHH ,i'm not ,  but we can work on urs
> *


Need some help, been reading my books :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 19 2009, 06:43 PM~14821361
> *Need some help, been reading my books :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 whats up cousin


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear it homie, may he RIP :angel:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2009, 06:46 PM~14821391
> *:0  :0 whats up cousin
> *


que onda primo, que empesamos nuestro propio TEAM o que?? y te escribo en espanol porque todos lo estan asiendo :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Aug 19 2009, 05:37 PM~14820659
> *anyone know where theres a 77-79 lincon for parts around h-town
> *


seen one at pick a parts on west rd


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 19 2009, 06:53 PM~14821488
> *que onda primo, que empesamos nuestro propio TEAM o que?? y te escribo en espanol porque todos lo estan asiendo :biggrin:
> *


 :0 , no esta mal la idea


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Aug 19 2009, 06:39 AM~14814237
> *STAINLESS POLISHING
> 
> 
> ...


very happy with our plating


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

thnx for all the love !!
from the
GARRISON FAMILY!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...



R.I.P our prayers are with your family. Krazy Toyz


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

FOR ALL OUR AK HOLDERS I HAVE A 40 ROUND CLIP
AND 4 1/2 BOXES OF SHELLS THEIR 7.62x39MM AND HAVE 2 100 ROUND
BOXES OF 38 SHELLS NEED THE MONEY SO MAKE
A HALF ASS DECENT OFFER!
CASEY
832-921-3162


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.artisttechnicians.com/Art%20Tec...parelFrame.html


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 19 2009, 08:53 PM~14821488
> *que onda primo, que empesamos nuestro propio TEAM o que?? y te escribo en espanol porque todos lo estan asiendo :biggrin:
> *


q-vole homie!!!!


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 19 2009, 09:48 PM~14822787
> *q-vole homie!!!!
> *


go to sleep zzzzz


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Aug 19 2009, 11:25 PM~14823221
> *go to sleep zzzzz
> *


pinche dormilon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2009, 09:40 PM~14822677
> *http://www.artisttechnicians.com/Art%20Tec...parelFrame.html
> *


yes


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a 32 inch sun roof for sale, Its in perfect condition everything is there from weatherstrippin to tint on glass. Hit me up on a PM if interested.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 19 2009, 08:05 PM~14822234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 all the 7.62x39 bullets shiped to 27557 .


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 20 2009, 08:27 AM~14826150
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

75.00 obo
brand new set of 5 hole unvi.adapters will fit an old school caddie or anything
close r5-4.5/4.75/5 is on the right side adapter
hit me up
832-921-3164
casey
AND YES I HAVE ALL 4..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

100.00 obo
trike kit needs chromed or paint
hit me up
832-921-3164
casey


SOLD SOLD


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2009, 09:49 AM~14826889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Casey I copied this post and started a topic in the bike forum


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

1 12" hifonics in box
50.00 obo
hit me up
832-921-3164
casey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 20 2009, 11:49 AM~14826889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 20 2009, 09:28 AM~14826160
> *:scrutinize:  :wave:
> *




What's up Boiler? 
Ready for the 30th?
 :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 20 2009, 11:15 AM~14827804
> *What's up Boiler?
> Ready for the 30th?
> :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: just waiting on my gears :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2009, 01:10 PM~14827743
> *pm sent  :biggrin:
> *


sent back


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 20 2009, 12:16 PM~14827816
> *:yes:  :yes: just waiting on my gears :biggrin:
> *





Cool hopefully we'll have the same turnout, that was a great chill spot.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Aug 20 2009, 11:42 AM~14828089
> *Cool hopefully we'll have the same turnout, that was a great chill spot.
> 
> *


it will


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Looking for a Good Engine rebuilder that knows Cadillac engines. If anyone knows a good shop that will warranty thier work let me know.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I HAVE SOME BLACK SPOKE 18'S WITH NEW TIRES( FALKEN) THAT IM WILLING TO TRADE FOR DOME 13'S. HIT ME UP ON A PM IF INTERESTED. RIMS ARE IN EXCELLENT CONDITION


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 08:05 PM~14810036
> *<img src=\'http://i30.tinypic.com/2iboifb.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> R.I.P TO MY FATHER
> ...


BENEFIT CAR WASH THIS SUNDAY 8/23
AT CICI'S PIZZA ON THE CORNER OF GARTH ROAD AND BAKER ROAD IN BAYTOWN FROM 9AM TO 1PM

HIT ME UP OR CASEY FOR MORE INFO.[/color]


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMnEufKt2bc EL FAMOSO SENOR DE LOS CIELOS :0 :0 :0


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsksDUIY6ao EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 20 2009, 03:54 PM~14829477
> *Looking for a Good Engine rebuilder that knows Cadillac engines. If anyone knows a good shop that will warranty thier work let me know.
> *



pm sent.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 20 2009, 04:10 PM~14829701
> *
> BENEFIT CAR WASH THIS SUNDAY 8/23
> AT CICI'S PIZZA ON THE CORNER OF GARTH ROAD AND BAKER ROAD IN BAYTOWN FROM 9AM TO 1PM
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 20 2009, 04:20 PM~14829813
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsksDUIY6ao  EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 20 2009, 04:17 PM~14829768
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMnEufKt2bc EL FAMOSO SENOR DE LOS CIELOS :0  :0  :0
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a winch for sale for trailer, or know where one fell off the truck. pm me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2009, 07:26 PM~14832975
> *:uh:
> *


same spot of westheimer, saturday night or what


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.

MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME. 

BRISKET PLATE SALE
BENEFIT FOR HORTENCIA FLORES

DATE: SATURDAY AUGUST 29TH, 2009
TIME: 10:00 A.M. - 4:00 P.M.

***RAIN OR SHINE***

PLACE: EMILIANOS SPORTS BAR
4933 SPENCER HIGHWAY
$7.00 A PLATE INCLUDES DRINK

PLATE CONSISTS OF: BRISKET, SAUSAGE, RICE AND BEANS ETC.

LIVE DJ

LOWRIDER CARS ON DISPLAY

FOR MORE INFO CONTACT NICK: 713-303-5056

COME OUT AND DISPLAY YOUR CAR, ENJOY SOME GOOD FOOD AND PLAY SOME FREE POOL.

WE WILL HAVE A MOONWALK AND BALLOONS FOR THE KIDS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 07:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...


ill stop by


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2009, 08:39 PM~14833131
> *ill stop by
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 20 2009, 09:26 PM~14832981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never miss chance at bbq


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2009, 07:42 PM~14833174
> *
> i never miss chance at bbq
> *


sister and bro in law gonna be there :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2009, 09:43 PM~14833184
> *sister and bro in law gonna be there  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


wait, you mean place they was at last time? or other place past hwy 6 where streetshows people be at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2009, 07:45 PM~14833217
> *wait, you mean place they was at last time? or other place past hwy 6  where streetshows people be at?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 07:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...





Ill swing by also


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2009, 09:47 PM~14833234
> *:uh:
> *


fk that high class place, that makes you smoke outside.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 18 2009, 07:05 PM~14810036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for your loss casey..may he rest in peace...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 07:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...


EMPIRE AND THE HLC WILL SUPPORT YOUR FAMILY IN THIS TIME OF NEED..


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 09:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...


Gulf Coast Rollerz Only will come thru and pick up some plates :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 07:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...


I just went through all the testing to see if I had breast cancer. I was lucky and only had a scare and found out I don't have it. Just waiting to know was very stressful for me & my family. Sorry to hear this. I will make sure my club knows about this & will come out & show you, your family & your mother support. I will keep yall in my prayers!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 20 2009, 10:01 PM~14833397
> *sorry for your loss casey..may he rest in peace...
> *


THANX HOMIE!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 09:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...


SORRY TO HEAR BOUT YOUR MOM HOPE THINGS WORK OUT FOR THE BEST
I CAN'T DO MUCH RIGHT NOW TRYING TO PUT MY DAD TO REST BUT I WILL SWING BY AND PICK UP AT LEAST 1 PLATE!
AND YOUR MOM WILL BE IN MY FAM.'S PRAYERS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking for a powder coat shop. to do a full frame and suspension along with bumper brackets etc. in texas atleast. anyone know a good place?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2009, 09:47 AM~14837166
> *looking for a powder coat shop. to do a full frame and suspension along with bumper brackets etc. in texas atleast. anyone know a good place?
> *


look just as good rattle canned.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 07:48 AM~14837188
> *look just as good rattle canned.
> *


uhh no


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2009, 09:47 AM~14837166
> *looking for a powder coat shop. to do a full frame and suspension along with bumper brackets etc. in texas atleast. anyone know a good place?
> *


Alied Powder coating on OST probaly could do it they do alot of large outdoor furniture and industrial stuff.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2009, 09:49 AM~14837196
> *uhh no
> *


bed liner the whole thing


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 09:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2009, 08:47 AM~14837166
> *looking for a powder coat shop. to do a full frame and suspension along with bumper brackets etc. in texas atleast. anyone know a good place?
> *


pm'd

if your looking at doing something other than real deal PC also pm me and ill show you part of this drop im doing.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 21 2009, 11:31 AM~14838098
> *pm'd
> 
> if your looking at doing something other than real deal PC also pm me and ill show you part of this drop im doing.
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 09:22 AM~14838005
> *bed liner the whole thing
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 20 2009, 05:30 PM~14831823
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


 THATS RIGHT THIS IS FOR EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 21 2009, 09:43 AM~14838210
> *THATS RIGHT THIS IS FOR  EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


el senor de los cielos is not even out yet :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 21 2009, 11:31 AM~14838098
> *pm'd
> 
> if your looking at doing something other than real deal PC also pm me and ill show you part of this drop im doing.
> *


bawla talk


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 10:22 AM~14838005
> *bed liner the whole thing
> *


funny thing....i seen the exterior of (hunting) turcks painted with that. ..... 

for a minute thought it was a SIC paint job :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 21 2009, 09:52 AM~14838318
> *funny thing....i seen the exterior of (hunting) turcks painted with that. .....
> 
> for a minute thought it was a SIC paint job  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 21 2009, 11:52 AM~14838318
> *funny thing....i seen the exterior of (hunting) turcks painted with that. .....
> 
> for a minute thought it was a SIC paint job  :biggrin:
> *


maybe thats all it was. the aug/sep special!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 21 2009, 10:50 AM~14838954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I will be there FO SURE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seen a two-tone red/tan lecab on s.wayside yesterday on 13's.. man looked like he using it as a daily. 

yeah yeah yeah. pics or didnt happen..fk ya'll i wasnt gonna look like a groupie taking pics. besides.. still just an coupe deville with roof cut off if you ask me.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2009, 12:54 PM~14839008
> *  I will be there FO SURE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 21 2009, 12:50 PM~14838954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


9am-1pm? i dont wake up til 2pm maybe 3. but i'll see what i can do.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 21 2009, 11:01 AM~14839087
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I was going to take my BUCKET, but I think there will be plenty BUCKETS there, LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 11:02 AM~14839094
> *9am-1pm?  i dont wake up til 2pm maybe 3.  but i'll see what i can do.
> *


Bayou city wings is right there, so you wont go hungry homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 21 2009, 01:04 PM~14839119
> *Bayou city wings is right there, so you wont go hungry homie
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 12:58 PM~14839041
> *seen a two-tone red/tan lecab on s.wayside yesterday on 13's..    man looked like he using it as a daily.
> 
> yeah yeah yeah. pics or didnt happen..fk ya'll i wasnt gonna look like a groupie taking pics.  besides.. still just an coupe deville with roof cut off if you ask me.
> *


shortdog?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 21 2009, 01:05 PM~14839133
> *shortdog?
> *


he did score a lecab huh? figures you'd know. you in everybodys business.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 01:11 PM~14839183
> *he did score a lecab huh?  figures you'd know.  you in everybodys business.
> *


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 21 2009, 11:50 AM~14838954
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 we allways been through thick and thin but having each others back thats what Baytown is all about. We'll be there to help you wash some of those cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 01:11 PM~14839183
> *he did score a lecab huh?  figures you'd know.  you in everybodys business.
> *


His is red/white 78 or 79 I think. ANd he does drive it every where I saw him rolling down spencer a couple days ago.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 21 2009, 02:18 PM~14839964
> *His is red/white 78 or 79 I think. ANd he does drive it every where I saw him rolling down spencer a couple days ago.
> *


ok red/white. my vision bad in my old age. looked good with the two-tone though


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 21 2009, 01:35 PM~14839465
> * we allways been through thick and thin but having each others back thats what Baytown is all about. We'll be there to help you wash some of those cars :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fito Olivarez_@Sep 19 2005, 09:42 AM~3842392
> *:angel:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 21 2009, 09:44 AM~14838224
> *el senor de los cielos is not even out yet :biggrin:
> *


IF IS NOT OUT YET WHO IS BRING IT OUT :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 12:49 PM~14840321
> *ok  red/white.  my vision bad in my old age.  looked good with the two-tone though
> *


bitch u told me it was red with tan guts and it was 90d out on 13s but not cut. u just all off maybe u need new glasses


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 21 2009, 01:49 PM~14840999
> *IF IS NOT OUT YET  WHO IS BRING IT OUT  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


dez nuts..





























sorry cant let you slide.. :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 21 2009, 01:49 PM~14840999
> *IF IS NOT OUT YET  WHO IS BRING IT OUT  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2009, 04:08 PM~14841149
> *bitch u told me it was red with tan guts and it was 90d out on 13s but not cut. u just all off maybe u need new glasses
> *


maybe i do. but least i wasn't one that thought them old dirty northside brawds at westscotts looked good that night.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

when one of them brawds said "tequilas on wayside" i knew it was time to leave them the fk alone.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 02:20 PM~14841314
> *maybe i do.  but  least i wasn't one that thought them old dirty northside brawds at westscotts looked good that night.
> *


u the one wanted to follow them back home


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2009, 04:58 PM~14761632
> *
> 
> 
> ...












beaumont


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2009, 02:14 PM~14841219
> *dez nuts..
> sorry cant let you slide.. :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ALL U GOIN TO SLIDE IS THIS DICK IN UR MOUTH BITCH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 21 2009, 02:47 PM~14841586
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  ALL U GOIN TO SLIDE IS YOUR DICK IN MY MOUTH BITCH
> *


:barf:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2009, 03:44 PM~14841557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good sic!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2009, 04:41 PM~14841523
> *u the one wanted to follow them back home
> *


nope,that was you again.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 21 2009, 12:35 PM~14839465
> * we allways been through thick and thin but having each others back thats what Baytown is all about. We'll be there to help you wash some of those cars :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats what it s all about....thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Want to buy 13x7 Daytons. Pm me pics. Cash in hand for my new convertible.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 21 2009, 03:34 PM~14842030
> *Want to buy 13x7 Daytons. Pm me pics. Cash in hand for my new convertible.
> *


some brand new double gold for sale for 1100 in classifieds, very good deal.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is anyone a certified plumber. i need a gas line re-ran for gas dryer in the garage.....asap.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

need prayers for my baby girl shes getting her bone narrow transplant tonigth


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2009, 06:25 PM~14842442
> *need prayers for my baby girl shes getting her bone narrow transplant tonigth
> *


you got me and my family prayers


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2009, 05:25 PM~14842442
> *need prayers for my baby girl shes getting her bone narrow transplant tonigth
> *


wishing you well tonight and our prayes r with u


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2009, 06:20 PM~14842414
> *is anyone a certified plumber. i need a gas line re-ran for gas dryer in the garage.....asap.
> *


those cruiser skirts what ever they're called like the one you have. are they supposed to have 2 or 3 of those little stars. i ve seen some with 2 and some with 3


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2009, 04:44 PM~14841557
> *
> 
> beaumont
> ...


thats ones has a clean design to it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 21 2009, 06:41 PM~14842571
> *those cruiser skirts what ever they're called like the one you have. are they supposed to have 2 or 3 of those little stars. i ve seen some with 2 and some with 3
> *


sneak dissin'


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 06:46 PM~14842609
> *sneak dissin'
> *


STOP SNITCHIN SUCKAAAA


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2009, 06:25 PM~14842442
> *need prayers for my baby girl shes getting her bone narrow transplant tonigth
> *


may GOD look over your daughter 
and the Garrison's families prayers are w/ yall


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 21 2009, 04:41 PM~14842571
> *those cruiser skirts what ever they're called like the one you have. are they supposed to have 2 or 3 of those little stars. i ve seen some with 2 and some with 3
> 
> 
> ...


its all in preference. technically they arent even gm skirts. they came off of 57 mercury's....and the stars come off of pontiacs


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

ANOTHER HOMIES RIDE WRECK :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 21 2009, 04:42 PM~14842576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt homeboys lil bro take it for a joy ride and wrecked


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 21 2009, 08:11 PM~14842816
> *ANOTHER HOMIES RIDE  WRECK :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
SEND IT TO SIC........ :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 21 2009, 06:31 PM~14842941
> *:uh:
> SEND IT TO SIC........ :nicoderm:
> *


shit too much work for me.. bent frame. new quater, door, fender,

send it to slo


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2009, 08:46 PM~14843048
> *shit too much work for me.. bent frame. new quater, door, fender,
> 
> send it to slo
> *


BISH STFU AND EARN U SOME MONEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 21 2009, 07:05 PM~14843211
> *BISH STFU AND EARN U SOME MONEY!! :biggrin:
> *


fawkkkk u..
couldnt do it.. dont have frame puller...


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2009, 03:45 PM~14842118
> *some brand new double gold for sale for 1100 in classifieds, very good deal.
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2009, 06:30 PM~14842936
> *thnanks mijo
> didnt homeboys lil bro take it for a joy ride and wrecked
> *


Daz rigth it wuz clean lt1 engine n shit lookin good on 22s so wuz good sic u almost done with ur ride I know is gonna cum out clean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Aug 21 2009, 08:11 PM~14842816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aug/sep special


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2009, 06:25 PM~14842442
> *need prayers for my baby girl shes getting her bone narrow transplant tonigth
> *


you already know marcelo, keep me updated amigo.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 21 2009, 07:35 PM~14843451
> *Daz rigth  it wuz clean lt1 engine n shit  lookin good on 22s  so wuz good sic u almost done with ur ride I know is gonna cum out clean
> *


naw i still havent took my motor to the machine shop.. ive fixed the dent i put in my car..and preped everything for paint.. im re doing the hood and roof..


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2009, 06:25 PM~14842442
> *need prayers for my baby girl shes getting her bone narrow transplant tonigth
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 21 2009, 09:40 PM~14843507
> *:0
> aug/sep special
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2009, 05:25 PM~14842442
> *need prayers for my baby girl shes getting her bone narrow transplant tonigth
> *



our prayers for your baby hope everything goes well...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 21 2009, 08:09 PM~14842800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you know thats what i go by? :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009+Aug 21 2009, 09:43 AM~14838210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 21 2009, 08:11 PM~14842816
> *ANOTHER HOMIES RIDE  WRECK :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a fatality on the dash???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 21 2009, 06:20 AM~14836355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"SPONSORS"

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2009, 06:25 PM~14842442
> *need prayers for my baby girl shes getting her bone narrow transplant tonigth
> *


*ANYONE INTERESTED IN GETTING TICKETS 4 THE RAFFLE DRAWING...HIT ME UP @ 281-210-9465..CLAY...ALL $$$$ GOES THE SOSA FAMILY TO HELP OUT....OR U'LL BE ABLE TO PURCHASE TICKETS THE DAY OF THE WASH..THANKS TO ALL THE LOWRIDERZ AND CLUBS....*


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 20 2009, 02:20 PM~14829813
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsksDUIY6ao  EL PAPA DE LOS POLLITOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice h2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2009, 06:26 PM~14821170
> *:0  :0 .. thank you sir   :biggrin:
> *


an then you wake up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 21 2009, 11:01 PM~14845481
> *oh i thought it was a dealer option for 58-60 :|
> how do you know thats what i go by? :scrutinize:
> *


me and ya moms was choppin it up last night


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 21 2009, 11:01 PM~14845481
> *oh i thought it was a dealer option for 58-60 :|
> how do you know thats what i go by? :scrutinize:
> *


foxcraft made them also, but they were considered aftermarket accessory.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 21 2009, 07:11 PM~14842816
> *ANOTHER HOMIES RIDE  WRECK :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 








took that pic in jan 08'


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS RIGHT CHILDREN GET YOUR CAMERAS READY!!!! LOL


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

buttahead


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 22 2009, 09:04 AM~14847169
> *buttahead
> *


::uh: yea ok....:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 22 2009, 09:15 AM~14846728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the red ones i posted are foxcraft
thanks for info


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 21 2009, 05:25 PM~14842442
> *need prayers for my baby girl shes getting her bone narrow transplant tonigth
> *



we'll be praying for your beautiful baby girl homie........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fk that I hate collision. Besides I charge too much. Send it to maco.


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2009, 07:46 PM~14843048
> *shit too much work for me.. bent frame. new quater, door, fender,
> 
> send it to slo
> *


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

What up Ernesto hows is it going USO ? Sweating your a$$ off out there lol. It is nice cool an brezzy out here in the HxA with the palm trees swain. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Just heard that Ricky Low died. Anybody got any info?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 22 2009, 04:24 PM~14848683
> *Just heard that Ricky Low died.  Anybody got any info?
> *


never heard of him


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 22 2009, 05:12 PM~14848907
> *never heard of him
> *


the engraver


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 21 2009, 12:50 PM~14838954
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 T T T


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 22 2009, 04:24 PM~14848683
> *Just heard that Ricky Low died.  Anybody got any info?
> *



just heard you love bananas. can you confirm?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Aug 22 2009, 04:01 PM~14848593
> *What up Ernesto hows is it going USO ? Sweating your a$$ off out  there lol. It is nice cool an brezzy out here in the HxA with the palm trees swain. :biggrin:
> *


Yea man that Cali weather got me spoiled, dont even want step outside over here :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 22 2009, 11:36 PM~14851449
> *just heard you love bananas.  can you confirm?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 23 2009, 12:07 AM~14851721
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



que onda cagada king :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 23 2009, 12:52 AM~14852079
> *que onda cagada king :biggrin:
> *


aqui no mas reading stupid topics in off topic.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 22 2009, 11:36 PM~14851449
> *just heard you love bananas.  can you confirm?
> *


breaker breaker 1 - 9

just got a confirmation that pat decorates his cacas con glitter y ribbons



*cchhhrrrchhr* *over*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

sunday!!! tidwell and 45


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 08:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 11:11 AM~14854426


Sup Nick...heard you came by yesterday.
I got the flyer.
We'll see ya there Saturday.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 23 2009, 09:51 AM~14853855
> *sunday!!! tidwell and 45
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 23 2009, 01:48 PM~14854625
> *:cheesy:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


VAS A IR PARA EL CAR WASH EN BAYTOWN?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 11:11 AM~14854426
> *
> *


i thought it was yesterday went by and i was like :wow: than i stopped at a shell gas station and found THE MOST HATED cd so it was all good i been looking for that cd for like five years :cheesy: see you there next saturday guey and hit me up if there is anything i can do to help


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kareoke hd video is off the chain mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2009, 03:27 PM~14855217
> *kareoke hd video is off the chain mayne
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2009, 01:34 PM~14855257
> *:ugh:
> *


it was what it was ey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2009, 03:38 PM~14855269
> *it was what it was ey
> *


i had them brawds start a TRAIN mayne..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2009, 01:43 PM~14855305
> *i had them brawds start a TRAIN  mayne..
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 03:48 PM~14855318
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2009, 01:43 PM~14855305
> *i had them brawds start a TRAIN  mayne..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

2 Members: bigj81, *BAYTOWNSLC* :wave:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THROUGH AND SUPPORTED THE BENEFIT CAR WASH TODAY..

BAD INFLUENCE , INDIVIDUALS , LATIN FANTASY ,ROLLERZ ONLY , HOUSTON SOCIETY , DEVIOUS SIXTY8 AND ALL THE GENEROUS OTHER PEOPLE THAT DONATED TO THIS CAUSE......

SPECIAL THANX FOR EVERYONE THAT VOLUNTEERED TO WASH CARS AS WELL LIKE DROPEM ,WIZARD ,CLUB MEMBERS ,KIDS AND FAMILY........

GLAD TO SAY THAT THE GOAL WAS REACHED....THANX!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 23 2009, 04:23 PM~14855500
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THROUGH AND SUPPORTED THE BENEFIT CAR WASH TODAY..
> 
> BAD INFLUENCE , INDIVIDUALS , LATIN FANTASY ,ROLLERZ ONLY , HOUSTON SOCIETY , DEVIOUS SIXTY8 AND ALL THE GENEROUS OTHER PEOPLE THAT DONATED TO THIS CAUSE......
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 02:48 PM~14855318
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Aug 23 2009, 03:18 PM~14855469
> *2 Members: bigj81, BAYTOWNSLC :wave:
> *


..........


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2009, 03:25 PM~14855510
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JUSTDEEZ<<<<< :dunno: ............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

So anybody besides deeznuttzz riding to tidwell ronight?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2009, 02:25 PM~14855513
> *:barf:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 03:48 PM~14855690
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2009, 03:47 PM~14855676
> *So anybody besides deeznuttzz riding to tidwell ronight?
> *


i am, heard it was a good turnout last sunday, i hope it dont fukin rain thou


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 23 2009, 03:03 PM~14855778
> *
> *


nah im straight :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=2603510


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 23 2009, 04:28 PM~14855534
> *JUSTDEEZ<<<<< :dunno: ............
> *


stuck at home today. got another roommate movin in. gotta stretch the dolla


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2009, 03:47 PM~14855676
> *So anybody besides deeznuttzz riding to tidwell ronight?
> *


what time?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2009, 03:22 PM~14855892
> *what time?
> *


Bout 830 9 it got good last week


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2009, 04:24 PM~14855903
> *Bout 830 9 it got good last week
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 03:18 PM~14855867
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=2603510
> 
> *


whatever happen to the green cutty with the gold undies way?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2009, 03:34 PM~14855957
> *
> *


Pass ur bed time or wat???:uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2009, 04:20 PM~14855886
> *stuck at home today.  got another roommate movin in.  gotta stretch the dolla
> *


i hear you.........that boy max came through :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2009, 04:45 PM~14856021
> *Pass ur bed time or wat???:uh:
> *


already did my cruising for the day....went down to the dirty bay :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2009, 04:34 PM~14855957
> *
> *


thanks for coming through...nothing but good comments on that ls.. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 23 2009, 04:50 PM~14856036
> *thanks for coming through...nothing but good comments on that ls.. :biggrin:
> *


  

thanks for the good words....Latin Cartel always good people


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2009, 03:49 PM~14856032
> *already did my cruising for the day....went down to the dirty bay :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:.......na...it looks like it gon rain I think it would be best to wait till next weekend.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2009, 04:52 PM~14856043
> *:ugh:.......na...it looks like it gon rain I think it would be best to wait till next weekend.
> *


im about to hit GP in the LS hope it dont rain hno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2009, 04:51 PM~14856040
> *
> 
> thanks for the good words....Latin Cartel always good people
> *


right back at ya...... :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 02:48 PM~14855318
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: dammmmmmmmm funny vd :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, thundercats1, h-town team 84 caddy....thanx for the help today....... :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

```
[SIZE=3][quote][i]Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC[/i]@Aug 23 2009, 03:23 PM~14855500
[b][size=14]THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME THROUGH AND SUPPORTED THE BENEFIT CAR WASH TODAY..

BAD INFLUENCE , INDIVIDUALS , LATIN FANTASY ,ROLLERZ ONLY , HOUSTON SOCIETY , DEVIOUS SIXTY8 AND ALL THE GENEROUS OTHER PEOPLE THAT DONATED TO THIS CAUSE......

SPECIAL THANX FOR EVERYONE THAT VOLUNTEERED TO WASH CARS AS WELL LIKE DROPEM ,WIZARD ,CLUB MEMBERS ,KIDS AND FAMILY........

GLAD TO SAY THAT THE GOAL WAS REACHED....THANX!!!!![/SIZE]
[/b][/quote]


 :cool:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
```


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

did the body during the week and primer today and not spray cans


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 23 2009, 03:39 PM~14855995
> *whatever happen to the green cutty with the gold undies way?
> *


ya se vendio hace mucho ese rooster cambia de carros comio cambiar de calzones :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 Members: FPEREZII, streetshow

What's good homie.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 23 2009, 04:52 PM~14856418
> *2 Members: FPEREZII, streetshow
> 
> What's good homie.
> *


what it do homie what you been up to


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

ID LIKE TO GIVE PERSONAL THANX TO:
MAX W/BAD INFLUENCES
ROLLERZ ONLY
SHEILA AND BUD W/LATIN FANTASY
TEXASGOLD W/INDIVIDUALS
DEVIOUS SIXTY8 W/THE HOOD RIDAZ :biggrin: 
MARK W/HOUSTON SOCIETY
DROP'EM W/LOS KOUSTOMS
WIZARD(AKA)THUNDERCATS1 AND FAMILY W/BAYTOWN RIDERZ
AND TO ALL THE GOOD PEOPLE THAT CAME THROUGH FROM THE BAY.
AND I'D LIKE TO THANX MY CLUB LATIN CARTEL FOR ALL THE
LOVE AND SUPPORT THROUGH MY FAMILY'S TIME OF NEED
CASEY aka MR.TEARDROP


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 23 2009, 06:34 PM~14856702
> *ID LIKE TO GIVE PERSONAL THANX TO:
> MAX W/BAD INFLUENCES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 04:50 PM~14856398
> *ya se vendio hace mucho ese rooster cambia de carros comio cambiar de calzones  :biggrin:
> *


 Y TU TANBIEN CAMBIAS DE CARROS COMO LOS CALZONES PERO NUNCA LOS TERMINAS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*THE ADDRESS HAS CHANGED..ITS STILL THE AUTOZONE BUT @ 3601 SPENCER HWY.. THE ONE CLOSER TO THE FLEA MARKET...... WE'RE DOING THIS MARCELO SOSAS' DAUGHTER...TALKED TO HIM SAT MORNING.. SAYING HIS DAUGHTER IS RECOVERING WELL*....... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 23 2009, 06:34 PM~14856702
> *ID LIKE TO GIVE PERSONAL THANX TO:
> MAX W/BAD INFLUENCES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 23 2009, 05:42 PM~14856769
> *Y TU TANBIEN CAMBIAS DE CARROS COMO LOS CALZONES PERO NUNCA LOS TERMINAS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl
> *



:0 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 23 2009, 07:34 PM~14856702
> *ID LIKE TO GIVE PERSONAL THANX TO:
> MAX W/BAD INFLUENCES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...




:thumbsup: THANX HOMMIE!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 23 2009, 02:23 PM~14855500
> *<span style='color:red'>DROP'EM W/LOS KOUSTOMS
> WIZARD(AKA)THUNDERCATS1 AND FAMILY W/BAYTOWN RIDERZ
> AND TO ALL THE GOOD PEOPLE THAT CAME THROUGH FROM THE BAY.
> ...


No problem Casey, it was a good day chillin. 

For all your custom needs hit up my boy at LOS-KUSTOMS (SHOP) no club


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, blueDemon97, DAILYHOPPER2009, xcano3, WHY?


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

looks like it aint gonna rain tonite, just cloudy, good weather for crusing


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

any time


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 23 2009, 07:49 PM~14856835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be there homie !


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 23 2009, 07:34 PM~14856702
> *ID LIKE TO GIVE PERSONAL THANX TO:
> MAX W/BAD INFLUENCES
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


no problem homie. would have stayed there longer, _but its BAYTOWN._. so didnt want to. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2009, 08:34 PM~14857324
> *no problem homie.    would have stayed there longer, but its BAYTOWN.. so didnt want to.  :biggrin:
> *


***** i seen u at the wing stop!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 23 2009, 08:36 PM~14857349
> ****** i seen u at the wing stop!
> *


bayou city *****. wing stop sucks.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 23 2009, 05:42 PM~14856769
> *Y TU TANBIEN CAMBIAS DE CARROS COMO LOS CALZONES PERO NUNCA LOS TERMINAS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl: :rofl:  :rofl
> *




:uh: :uh: you know how i do it  but i smell CIBER LOWRIDER RIGHT HERE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 23 2009, 07:28 PM~14857263
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, blueDemon97, DAILYHOPPER2009, xcano3, WHY?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 03:48 PM~14855318
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :rant: :rant:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy
K ONDA LOCO TE PIOERDES COMO HAS ESTADO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 08:56 PM~14857550
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> K ONDA LOCO TE PIOERDES COMO HAS ESTADO
> *


aqui chillin homie trying to make tha money!!! :biggrin: LAY IN LOW FOR A WHILE PERO CREO QUE YA ES HORA DE COMENSAR EL DESMADRE DE NUEVO...  Y TU QUE ROLLO?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SHIT LO MISMO PREPARANDO EL REGRESO DEL STREETSHOW :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Aug 23 2009, 06:28 PM~14857263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont doubt me *****, when its all set n done it will look clean.  No time to chat alot no more, trying to bring it out for MAGNIFICOS so more grinding this week coming n putting wheels on this weekend, to ROLL to paint shop


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2009, 09:09 PM~14857720
> *Dont doubt me *****, so i can sell it quick!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 23 2009, 07:13 PM~14857758
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: 
:guns:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Womp....tidwell spot is dead n gone....:|


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2009, 09:09 PM~14857720
> *Dont doubt me *****, when its all set n done it will look clean.    No time to chat alot no more, trying to bring it out for MAGNIFICOS so more grinding this week coming n putting wheels on this weekend, to ROLL to paint shop
> *


And again *WHY!!!!*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2009, 08:39 PM~14857379
> *bayou city *****.    wing stop sucks.
> *


WTF you talking about wing stop has the best wings hands down. Bayou city aint bad but wing stop kicks thier ass.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Aug 23 2009, 08:27 PM~14857983
> *And again WHY!!!!
> *




 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rant: :rant:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

there is an ls in pic a part on west rd .....i think it has all the trim..... the header panel is there.... the grill is cracked ....no headlights.... it has the passenger corner light .....front and rear bumper ....taillights are like a 5 out of 10 .......there is a 44in sunroof and an all metal sunroof with a lil damage to it but im shur the metal man can fix it and 2 13x7 100spokes on the buick electra that was in classic cruisers you will need hex key to take them off they have a 99 lincoln towncar in there also


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 23 2009, 09:35 PM~14858084
> *WTF you talking about wing stop has the best wings hands down. Bayou city aint bad but wing stop kicks thier ass.
> *


your fucking retarded. even pizza hut wings are better then wing stop.. wing stop is way down the list of my favs. wing stop taste like someone just warmed up some frozen wings. and they dont offer breaded wings. or as many flavors. 

1.bayou city
2.wing heaven (they even got koolaid on menu)  
3.broadway wings


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

3 Members: 1014cadillac, BigBoi72, 84 BLAZER
:machinegun: :wave:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just got back from tidwell. call me a hater all you want, that shit is wack.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2009, 10:33 PM~14858762
> *just got back from tidwell. call me a hater all you want, that shit is wack.
> *


GLAD I DIDNT GO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 23 2009, 08:36 PM~14858800
> *GLAD I DIDNT GO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


its a cool spot if u like to see other types of cars. but as far as lowriders. isnt much out there. there was about 3 or 4 lowriders out there...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2009, 08:42 PM~14858899
> *its  a cool spot if u like to see other types of cars. but as far as lowriders. isnt much out there. there was about 3 or 4 lowriders out there...
> *


WE NEED TO BRING WESTHEIMER BACK :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 08:43 PM~14858917
> *WE NEED TO BRING WESTHEIMER BACK  :biggrin:
> *


somewhere on the southwest sounds good. driving way across town isnt the business :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 08:43 PM~14858917
> *WE NEED TO BRING WESTHEIMER BACK  :biggrin:
> *


went to westhimer last night..
about 10 low lows,,

ro, me, htown majicos.
it was packed ass fuck


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 23 2009, 10:43 PM~14858917
> *WE NEED TO BRING WESTHEIMER BACK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2009, 08:48 PM~14859007
> *went to westhimer last night..
> about 10 low lows,,
> 
> ...


I WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK GOTS TAGS AND INSURANCE FOR THE STILL CHIPPIN AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 23 2009, 08:46 PM~14858979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LETS DO IT NEXT SATURDAY NIGHT WHO IS DOWN BESIDES DEZZZ NUTTSSS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 23 2009, 09:33 PM~14858762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't equal


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2009, 09:02 PM~14859232
> *:uh:
> I though it was going to rain out there with all that cloud cover :cheesy:
> 
> ...


:roflmao: somebody had da zefe special on there slab hu?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 23 2009, 11:02 PM~14859232
> *:uh:
> I though it was going to rain out there with all that cloud cover :cheesy:
> 
> ...


10 lows at the same place in Houston is packed.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 23 2009, 10:04 PM~14859257
> *10 lows at the same place in Houston is packed.
> *


its starting to look like that


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 23 2009, 11:04 PM~14859257
> *10 lows at the same place in Houston is packed.
> *


sad but true :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ten lows..
and the rest was a mixture of customized cars.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 23 2009, 08:58 PM~14859167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there was a kandy green regal out there, the paint looked good...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I saw three slabs rolling down 610 tonight one had his trunk poped with a big ass neon sign. I saw it from about a mile away and was like what the fuck is that red light up there, then I got close enough to see it was just a slab.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 23 2009, 09:13 PM~14859403
> *I saw three slabs rolling down 610 tonight one had his trunk poped with a big ass neon sign. I saw it from about a mile away and was like what the fuck is that red light up there, then I got close enough to see it was just a slab.
> *


seen a clean ass raghouse slabbed out on main and hillcroft


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

One of the slabs I saw was a white 70s caprice drop with a black guy drive with his snow flake sitting passenger.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2009, 09:16 PM~14859459
> *seen a clean ass raghouse slabbed out on main and hillcroft
> *


I say everybody go ride out n kick it were da slabs ride at.......instead of having these ****** chill spots.....rather chill round swangaz than primered down grand marquises wit 24s train horns and grill mounted speakers.........jus sayin....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2009, 07:25 PM~14857954
> *Womp....tidwell spot is dead n gone....:|
> *


cops were on their rag today, :angry: everybody end up at 59 and little york, that bitch was packd, now here comes the sad part, ...about 80 donk cars, and 5 lolows


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 23 2009, 11:44 PM~14859858
> *cops were on their rag today,  :angry: everybody end up at 59 and little york, that bitch was packd, now here comes the sad part, ...about 80 donk cars, and 5 lolows
> *


bitch, those are prolly all your friends. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 23 2009, 09:44 PM~14859858
> *cops were on their rag today,  :angry: everybody end up at 59 and little york, that bitch was packd, now here comes the sad part, ...about 80 donk cars, and 5 lolows
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf: glad I didn't go....:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2009, 11:16 PM~14859459
> *seen a clean ass raghouse slabbed out on main and hillcroft
> *


seen yellow 65 drop on way home sat nite. woulda took a pic but it had 22's so fk em


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2009, 09:55 PM~14860003
> *:barf: :barf: :barf: glad I didn't go....:ugh:
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2009, 09:54 PM~14859996
> *bitch, those are prolly all your friends.  :uh:
> *


lol, fuck it, i go wherever the hang outs are :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 23 2009, 09:19 PM~14859500
> *One of the slabs I saw was a white 70s caprice drop with a black guy drive with his snow flake sitting passenger.
> *


that was it......


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2009, 09:33 PM~14858762
> *just got back from tidwell. call me a hater all you want, that shit is wack.
> *




The thing about the tidwell & 45 hangout is that fuckin hpd is bipolar.... 1 week they let you chill and the next week they are running everyone off.... you pretty much gotta know the area to know where to go when the cops run everyone out.... It could be any number of parking lots that are all spread out up and down 45 and airline.... and when its poppin I always see low lows chillin to..


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 23 2009, 10:44 PM~14859858
> *cops were on their rag today,  :angry: everybody end up at 59 and little york, that bitch was packd, now here comes the sad part, ...about 80 donk cars, and 5 lolows
> *


it wasnt that good tonite, went to studio 45 for a minute then the laws showed up, 59 flea market was alright saw one green MC out there 3 wheelin, then everybody went to the home depot on 59 and little york,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Aug 23 2009, 10:13 PM~14860232
> *The thing about the tidwell & 45 hangout is that fuckin hpd is bipolar.... 1 week they let you chill and the next week they are running everyone off.... you pretty much gotta know the area to know where to go when the cops run everyone out.... It could be any number of parking lots that are all spread out up and down 45 and airline.... and when its poppin I always see low lows chillin to..
> *


 :yes: , all we have to do is comunicate, we can very well play with them hatin ass cops


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 23 2009, 10:15 PM~14860256
> *it wasnt that good tonite,  went to studio 45 for a minute then the laws showed up, 59 flea market was alright saw one green MC out there 3 wheelin, then everybody went to the home depot on 59 and little york,
> *


we need one of ur clubs #, (no ****), so we can see where is everyone at, peps were all over spread out today


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 23 2009, 11:19 PM~14860293
> *we need one of ur clubs #, (no ****), so we can see where is everyone at, peps were all over spread out today
> *


Yep that's true... I seen some rides at food town on little york and 45... then some at flamingo chill.... and I saw like 5 Clean ass lowriders sittin at the 45 and tidwell spot I don't think they knew where else to go ... I also saw rides at studio 45.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

what cars do ya drive? lol , i drive the white caprice ( am the only caprice out there)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Aug 23 2009, 10:24 PM~14860353
> *Yep that's true... I seen some rides at food town on little york and 45... then some at flamingo chill.... and I saw like 5 Clean ass lowriders sittin at the 45 and tidwell spot I don't think they knew where else to go ... I also saw rides at studio 45.
> *


we were there at little york and 45 for a min, houtex and uk clubs were there too, h town majicos were there at studio 45,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 23 2009, 10:27 PM~14860374
> *what cars do ya drive? lol , i drive the white caprice ( am the only caprice out there)
> *


 i drive dark green lade, certified sticker on back window, :biggrin: , i think i seen ur ride


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

this is a video from tonite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWQG7KYDgXQ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 12:34 AM~14860445
> *i drive  dark green lade, certified sticker on back window,  :biggrin: , i think i seen ur ride
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 23 2009, 10:35 PM~14860450
> *this is a video from tonite
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWQG7KYDgXQ
> *


monte 3 wheeling :thumbsup: peps chillin :thumbsup: burnd out :thumbsdown: thats mainly the reason why we get kickd out


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 23 2009, 11:27 PM~14860374
> *what cars do ya drive? lol , i drive the white caprice ( am the only caprice out there)
> *



I'm in a charcoal grey bagged burban.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 23 2009, 10:39 PM~14860475
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: sshhh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 24 2009, 12:35 AM~14860450
> *this is a video from tonite
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWQG7KYDgXQ
> *


see i aint miss shit..


and someone should have told ragalac there was a burnout/loud motor comp.. he coulda took his lac


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

my homeboy called me after i left,said some dude got his ass whopped at home depot


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

.............


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 24 2009, 12:49 AM~14860547
> *my homeboy called me after i left,said some dude got his ass whopped at home depot
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 23 2009, 10:49 PM~14860547
> *my homeboy called me after i left,said some dude got his ass whopped at home depot
> *


I saw that shit pobre wey I was in my tow truck waiting to tow thir shit. Lmao


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 23 2009, 11:16 PM~14860270
> *:yes: , all we have to do is comunicate, we can very well play with them hatin ass cops
> *


cierto...week to week basis.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im with ragalac i rather go to a slab spot than a big rim and train horn spot. with saturns and lambo doors


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Aug 23 2009, 01:15 PM~14854449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 09:25 AM~14861831
> *im with ragalac i rather go to a slab spot than a big rim and train horn spot. with saturns and lambo doors
> *


fk slabs and fk swangas too


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 23 2009, 10:35 PM~14860450
> *this is a video from tonite
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWQG7KYDgXQ
> *


no wonder why we cant have hang outs in houston..with all that ******* burnouts!!! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i say, we go to a diferent spot everyweeknd, so cops wont know where we hang out


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 09:24 AM~14862345
> *i say, we go to a diferent spot everyweeknd, so cops wont know where we hang out
> *


this is the only thing that will be effective

thats why mambos lasted as it did. 

alternate N S E W

diff parts of town. just gotta organize. or have a meeting with a rep of each club to agree on alternating spots on rotaion.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2009, 09:01 AM~14862720
> *this is the only thing that will be effective
> 
> thats why mambos lasted as it did.
> ...


sounds really good, we need to have a huge meeting, we could talk about how to be organized and keep the cagapalos away


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if you pre-organize this you weed out the shit heads that fk it up esp if a meeting is held with reps of clubs or crews or individual riders.

i been in this motherfucking game since i was a ga damn kid, you want this shit to work...key word here is ORGANIZATION get your own shit straight get your people straight and we can get cruising back.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 10:10 AM~14862805
> *sounds really good, we need to have a huge meeting, we could talk about how to be organized and keep the cagapalos away
> *


 NO CAGASTIX C.C.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2009, 09:10 AM~14862810
> *if you pre-organize this you weed out the shit heads that fk it up esp if a meeting is held with reps of clubs or crews or individual riders.
> 
> i been in this motherfucking game since i was a ga damn kid, you want this shit to work...key word here is ORGANIZATION get your own shit straight get your people straight and we can get cruising back.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck hanging out at a parking lot that shit is boring. and u are sitting ducks for the cops to get you. if all your tags are good and u got insurance its better to cruise. westheimer is the best street to cruise. nice and smooth. and if the cops pull u over and u are legit they cant do anything about us driving down the street. u sit at a parking lot with buncha morons with train horns u are asking for the cops to show up.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2009, 09:11 AM~14862822
> *NO CAGASTIX C.C.
> *










cagastix


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 10:10 AM~14862805
> *sounds really good, we need to have a huge meeting, we could talk about how to be organized and keep the cagapalos away
> *


hahaha i havent heard someone say cagapalos in 3 years, but ya talkin about saturdays or sundays?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 09:17 AM~14862885
> *fuck hanging out at a parking lot that shit is boring. and u are sitting ducks for the cops to get you. if all your tags are good and u got insurance its better to cruise. westheimer is the best street to cruise. nice and smooth. and if the cops pull u over and u are legit they cant do anything about us driving down the street. u sit at a parking lot with buncha morons with train horns u are asking for the cops to show up.
> *


true, that would be the best, that brings richmond memories


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 10:17 AM~14862885
> *fuck hanging out at a parking lot that shit is boring. and u are sitting ducks for the cops to get you. if all your tags are good and u got insurance its better to cruise. westheimer is the best street to cruise. nice and smooth. and if the cops pull u over and u are legit they cant do anything about us driving down the street. u sit at a parking lot with buncha morons with train horns u are asking for the cops to show up.
> *


exactly 

hang outs are cool once in a while but thats what picknics and shows are for.

fools need to hit the streets..pick a block and run it. cars are for driving.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 24 2009, 09:21 AM~14862932
> *hahaha i havent heard someone say cagapalos in 3 years, but ya talkin about saturdays or sundays?
> *


 :biggrin: , saturdays i would say, most of us dnt hit clubs anymore


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 24 2009, 10:21 AM~14862932
> *hahaha i havent heard someone say cagapalos in 3 years, but ya talkin about saturdays or sundays?
> *


im down with anyday tuesday monday whatever but some of the sisis's that have to get up early mon morn goona be whining about sun night... so sat is top option.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ponganse de acuerdo. this isint somethign that gonna happen in the next few pages of LIL somethnig that needs tp brewed up and planed well.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i love school :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

anyone knows where can i buy a 3.8 v6 carburator, this is getting interesting, i dnt give a damm, i ll drive my shit, if this comes thru :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ive pulled up undercover to some of these recent spots to scope the scene and i dont see nothing worth wanting me to stay up 4-hrs detail my ride to hit the streets. .... no dis but im sure plenty others feel the same.

i rather stay at my shop making money or building my own shit than have trucks "blow horns at me"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 24 2009, 10:25 AM~14862975
> *i love school :biggrin:
> *


what campus?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2009, 09:24 AM~14862964
> *ponganse de acuerdo. this isint somethign that gonna happen in the next few pages of LIL somethnig that needs tp brewed up and planed well.
> *


, all we have to do is keep the non riders and cheerleaders out of this topic puttin stupid xtra pages :biggrin:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 24 2009, 10:25 AM~14862975
> *i love school :biggrin:
> *


yea school is easy try college :angry: especially when paying for it in cash , could of used the money for some headers and paint on the car :angry:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 10:29 AM~14863016
> *, all we have to do is keep the non riders and cheerleaders out of this topic puttin stupid xtra pages :biggrin:
> *


nombre guey, imposible.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 24 2009, 09:30 AM~14863025
> *yea school is easy try college  :angry:  especially when paying for it in cash , could of used the money for some headers and paint on the car  :angry:
> *


i paid 2gs for my school :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 11:29 AM~14863016
> *, all we have to do is keep the non riders and cheerleaders out of this topic puttin stupid xtra pages :biggrin:
> *


ay guey!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2009, 09:30 AM~14863030
> *nombre guey, imposible.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo+Aug 24 2009, 11:28 AM~14863011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 24 2009, 09:30 AM~14863026
> *:nicoderm:
> *


sup homie, :wave:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 11:33 AM~14863064
> *sup homie,  :wave:
> *


* wats up...nothing much just trying to get the truck put back together for this weekends show....* :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 24 2009, 10:11 AM~14862185
> *no wonder why we cant have hang outs in houston..with all that ******* burnouts!!!  :uh:
> *


lmO @ pinche mojados


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 24 2009, 10:33 AM~14863063
> *hcc northline, i didnt see no sharpie eyebrows today  :0
> uh was better tho
> :uh:
> *


northline had lotta broads when i was there. might go back to that one this sem...aint seen my sched yet.

cant afford to pee the UH hoes...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 24 2009, 09:35 AM~14863074
> * wats up...nothing much  just trying to get the truck put back together for this weekends show.... :biggrin:
> *


which car show homie, :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2009, 09:35 AM~14863078
> *lmO @ pinche raza
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 11:40 AM~14863120
> *which car show homie,  :cheesy:
> *


*a lil car show we having up here in the west texas... we got some hoppers coming up here...* :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 24 2009, 09:43 AM~14863156
> *a  lil car show we having up here in the west texas... we got some hoppers coming up here... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 24 2009, 11:33 AM~14863063
> *hcc northline, i didnt see no sharpie eyebrows today  :0
> uh was better tho
> :uh:
> *


Before you said you go to UH, what happened did they have a hieght requirement?


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 09:17 AM~14862885
> *fuck hanging out at a parking lot that shit is boring. and u are sitting ducks for the cops to get you. if all your tags are good and u got insurance its better to cruise. westheimer is the best street to cruise. nice and smooth. and if the cops pull u over and u are legit they cant do anything about us driving down the street. u sit at a parking lot with buncha morons with train horns u are asking for the cops to show up.
> *


 TRUE,ALL WE NEED TO DO ITS MEET UP AT A PARKING LOT THAN CRUISE CAZ I HATE THAT SHIT JUST BEN PARK AT A STUPID PARKING LOT WATCHING HOW THE PINCHES CAGAPALOS DOIN BURN OUTS HAVIN ALL THEM DRIVIN STUPID IN THE PARKING LOT WE NEED TRUE LOWRIDERS EVEN CARS WITH BIG WHEELS BUT NO CAGAPALOS IM SORRY TO SAY THIS BUT A LOT OF THIS CAGAPALOS ARE SOMEBODYS HOMIES BUT THEY SHOULD BE ACTIN LIKE THIS DOIN STUPID BURN OUTS GO TO THE FUCKIN TRACK AND DO AS MUCH BURN OUTS U WANT AND THEN HIT THIS WAY DONT COME AND RUIN EVERY BODY ELSE CRUISE WE LOWRIDE KNOW AM SAYIN


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 24 2009, 10:51 AM~14863242
> *Before you said you go to UH, what happened did they have a hieght requirement?
> *


kept telling nga they had no pre-k there


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 09:53 AM~14863265
> *TRUE,ALL WE NEED TO DO ITS  MEET UP AT A PARKING LOT THAN CRUISE  CAZ I HATE THAT SHIT JUST BEN PARK AT A STUPID PARKING LOT WATCHING HOW THE PINCHES CAGAPALOS DOIN BURN OUTS  HAVIN ALL THEM DRIVIN STUPID IN THE PARKING LOT  WE NEED TRUE LOWRIDERS  EVEN CARS WITH BIG WHEELS BUT NO CAGAPALOS  IM SORRY TO SAY THIS  BUT A LOT OF THIS CAGAPALOS ARE SOMEBODYS HOMIES  BUT  THEY SHOULD BE ACTIN LIKE THIS DOIN STUPID BURN OUTS GO TO THE FUCKIN TRACK AND DO AS MUCH BURN OUTS U WANT AND THEN HIT THIS  WAY DONT COME AND RUIN EVERY BODY ELSE CRUISE WE LOWRIDE KNOW AM SAYIN
> *


pics of ur hopper mr dailyhopper2009 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2009, 11:53 AM~14863267
> *kept telling nga they had no pre-k there
> *


actually they do right next to the girls gym


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2009, 11:39 AM~14863109
> *northline had lotta broads when i was there. might go back to that one this sem...aint seen my sched yet.
> 
> cant afford to pee the UH hoes...
> *


go to west loop, that ones lots of them  i wanted to go there it was to far for me tho,


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Far for me too. A bitch aint worth houston traffic


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

150 for a cut dayton for a fifth, you heard it here first

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=495162


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 09:59 AM~14863322
> *pics of ur hopper mr dailyhopper2009 :biggrin:
> *


OK I DONT HAVE HOPPER BUT I HAVE SOMETHING THAT I CAN DRIVE EVERY WHERE I WANT TO ALL DAY LONG IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN BUT U HAVE A CLEAN ASS HOPPER AND U CAN ONLY TAKE IT SO FAR THAT IS YOUR TRAILER I DONT KNOW WHY ALL THIS HATE ABOUT HOPPERS WHEN IS TIME FOR ALL OF YALL THAT OWNS A HOPPER TO BRING EM OUT IS LIKE EVERY BODY START MAKIN EXCUSES WHAT HAPPEND TO U TWO WEEKS A GO THATS WHY SINCE THEN U EARN THA NAME EXCUSES4LIFE YES I DONT HAVE A HOPPER IS JUST A METAL BUCKET WITH HYDROS IS JUST THE NAME BUT ALL I CAN SAY IM NOT HATIN ON NOBODY BUT IF U GOT BUTTHURT ABOUT WHAT I SAY ABOUT CARS WITH BIG WHEELS TRUST ME I OWN ONE OF THOSE WHAT I DONT LIKE IS CAGAPALOS


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 09:17 AM~14862885
> *fuck hanging out at a parking lot that shit is boring. and u are sitting ducks for the cops to get you. if all your tags are good and u got insurance its better to cruise. westheimer is the best street to cruise. nice and smooth. and if the cops pull u over and u are legit they cant do anything about us driving down the street. u sit at a parking lot with buncha morons with train horns u are asking for the cops to show up.
> *


x2..
westhiemer is a long stretch.. plently of gas hoppin room


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 24 2009, 11:51 AM~14863242
> *Before you said you go to UH, what happened did they have a hieght requirement?
> *


 :0 snitch got busted in a lie o' hcc going ass *****. everybody TRIES HCC for "their basics" year later,if that, they quit and looking for work in the real world. 



> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2009, 11:53 AM~14863267
> *kept telling nga they had no pre-k there
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2009, 12:39 PM~14863759
> *:0      snitch got busted in a lie  o' hcc going ass *****.  everybody TRIES HCC for "their basics"  year later,if that,  they quit and looking for work in the real world.
> :roflmao:
> *


Sounds like you speak from experience.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 24 2009, 12:25 PM~14863602
> *x2..
> westhiemer is a long stretch.. plently of gas hoppin room
> *


some cars wont need to smash the gas to get a good hop. 

i'm just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 24 2009, 12:40 PM~14863768
> *Sounds like you speak from experience.
> *


eggzactly


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 09:17 AM~14862885
> *fuck hanging out at a parking lot that shit is boring. and u are sitting ducks for the cops to get you. if all your tags are good and u got insurance its better to cruise. westheimer is the best street to cruise. nice and smooth. and if the cops pull u over and u are legit they cant do anything about us driving down the street. u sit at a parking lot with buncha morons with train horns u are asking for the cops to show up.
> *


X10 u see cops but dey don't fuck with u if u cruisin dey tryin 2 get those rice burners


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 10:24 AM~14863596
> *OK I DONT HAVE  HOPPER BUT I HAVE SOMETHING THAT I CAN DRIVE EVERY WHERE I WANT TO ALL DAY LONG IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN BUT U HAVE A CLEAN ASS HOPPER  AND U CAN ONLY TAKE IT SO FAR THAT IS YOUR TRAILER I DONT KNOW WHY ALL THIS HATE  ABOUT HOPPERS WHEN IS TIME  FOR ALL OF YALL THAT OWNS  A HOPPER TO BRING EM OUT IS LIKE EVERY BODY START MAKIN EXCUSES WHAT HAPPEND TO U TWO  WEEKS A GO  THATS WHY  SINCE THEN U EARN THA NAME EXCUSES4LIFE    YES  I DONT HAVE A HOPPER IS JUST A METAL BUCKET WITH HYDROS  IS JUST THE NAME BUT ALL I CAN SAY  IM NOT HATIN ON NOBODY BUT IF U GOT BUTTHURT ABOUT WHAT I SAY ABOUT CARS WITH BIG WHEELS TRUST ME I OWN ONE OF THOSE WHAT I DONT LIKE IS CAGAPALOS
> *


DAMM HOMIE,?? ok i never askd in a bad way homie, i just wanted to see ur ride, there hasnt been a cruising street or anything lately for lowriders in houston, there no point on me fixing the carburator on my cutlass, but believe me, I WOULD RIDE A LOWRIDER CAR IF THERE WAS A CRUISING SPOT IN HTOWN,


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

HEY MONEYMAKER ARE U STILL IN THE WINDSHIELD BUSSINES IF U ARE I NEED UR #


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2009, 10:39 AM~14863759
> *:0      snitch got busted in a lie  o' hcc going ass *****.  everybody TRIES HCC for "their basics"  year later,if that,  they quit and looking for work in the real world.
> :roflmao:
> *


or, they actually finish school :uh:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 10:48 AM~14863842
> *DAMM HOMIE,?? ok i never askd in a bad way homie, i just wanted to see ur ride, there hasnt been a cruising street or anything lately for lowriders in houston, there no point on me fixing the carburator on my cutlass, but believe me, I WOULD RIDE A LOWRIDER CAR IF THERE WAS A CRUISING SPOT IN HTOWN,
> *


 U KNOW WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEND LIKE THE OLD DAYS WHEN WE JUST TO CRUISE U IN UR BLUE MONTE KING OF THE STREETS AND A BROWN EL CAMINO WITH U U I JUST TO DRIVE A BURGANDY CUTLASS AND THAT JUST BELONG TO ONE OF THE PACHUCOS CC MEMBER IN THE SW HE JUST TO DRIVE A ASTRO VAN ON HYDROS LET ME SEE IF I STILL HAVE THOSE PICTURES AM OLD SCHOOL LETS MAKE IT HAPPEND


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 24 2009, 12:48 PM~14863842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics of it didn't happen.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 10:48 AM~14863850
> *HEY MONEYMAKER  ARE U STILL IN THE WINDSHIELD BUSSINES  IF U ARE I NEED UR #
> *


Yeah homie 832 387 3483


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 11:00 AM~14863962
> *U KNOW WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEND  LIKE THE OLD DAYS WHEN WE JUST  TO CRUISE U IN UR  BLUE MONTE KING OF THE STREETS AND A BROWN EL CAMINO WITH U  U  I JUST TO DRIVE A BURGANDY CUTLASS AND THAT JUST BELONG TO ONE OF THE PACHUCOS CC  MEMBER IN THE SW HE JUST TO DRIVE A ASTRO VAN ON HYDROS  LET ME SEE IF I STILL HAVE THOSE PICTURES  AM OLD SCHOOL  LETS MAKE IT HAPPEND
> *


Htown majicos down 2 cruise


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 24 2009, 11:12 AM~14864075
> *Yeah homie  832 387 3483
> *


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2009, 10:40 AM~14863772
> *some cars wont need to smash the gas to get a good hop.
> 
> i'm just sayin' namsayin'
> *


tru.. some mash the gas and cut off


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 11:14 AM~14864097
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


No problem


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> that man punked you and got you explaining yourself!
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 24 2009, 11:14 AM~14864092
> *Htown majicos  down 2 cruise
> *


 I KNOW H TOWN MAJICOS ARE DOWN TO CRUISE YALL ARE TRUE RIDERS DONT MATTER THE DAY OR SITUATION YALL ARE DOWN TO CRUISE THE STREETS OF H TOWN THIS IS WHAT I CALL LOWRIDERS


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 24 2009, 11:17 AM~14864130
> *tru.. some mash the gas and cut off
> *


I need 2 change my oily engine da bitch is gone I be ready in a week or 2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 11:00 AM~14863962
> *U KNOW WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEND  LIKE THE OLD DAYS WHEN WE JUST  TO CRUISE U IN UR  BLUE MONTE KING OF THE STREETS AND A BROWN EL CAMINO WITH U  U  I JUST TO DRIVE A BURGANDY CUTLASS AND THAT JUST BELONG TO ONE OF THE PACHUCOS CC  MEMBER IN THE SW HE JUST TO DRIVE A ASTRO VAN ON HYDROS  LET ME SEE IF I STILL HAVE THOSE PICTURES  AM OLD SCHOOL  LETS MAKE IT HAPPEND
> *


WELL, its good to see sum old shools that want to get back into the game, i been steady into lowriding since 96, never been out  , post up sum pics , i remember that astro van, dnt remember burgandy cutlass, i do remember mexican pride, ans street life, them fools were always down to nose up  firme had a clean caddy also used to hop too


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 24 2009, 11:20 AM~14864165
> *I need 2 change my oily engine  da bitch is gone I be ready in a week or 2
> *


shit i barely mad it home.. transmission is trippin.. took me an hour to get home..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 11:19 AM~14864152
> *I KNOW H TOWN MAJICOS ARE DOWN TO CRUISE YALL ARE TRUE  RIDERS DONT MATTER THE DAY OR SITUATION  YALL ARE DOWN TO CRUISE THE STREETS OF H TOWN THIS IS WHAT I CALL LOWRIDERS
> *


rusty buckets tryin 2 stay out the house dats is homie


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 24 2009, 11:24 AM~14864202
> *shit i barely mad it home.. transmission is trippin.. took me an hour to get home..
> *


Fuck it n I made it home smokin lol n a fuckin noise lika diesel truck


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 24 2009, 11:24 AM~14864209
> *rusty buckets tryin 2 stay out the house dats is homie
> *


I KNOW HOMIE SAME HERE TRYING TO GET BACK TO THE LOWRIDER GAME BUT WILL GET THERE ONE DAY WITH THE BIG DOGS LIKE MY HOMIE BOILER I JUST GOT BACK TO H TOWN AFTER ALL THOSE GOOD DAYS CRUSIN AT RICHMOND


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 11:33 AM~14864289
> *I KNOW HOMIE SAME HERE TRYING TO GET BACK  TO THE LOWRIDER GAME  BUT WILL GET THERE  ONE DAY  WITH THE BIG DOGS  LIKE MY HOMIE BOILER  I JUST GOT BACK TO H TOWN AFTER ALL THOSE GOOD DAYS CRUSIN AT RICHMOND
> *


Daz wuz up


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 11:33 AM~14864289
> *I KNOW HOMIE SAME HERE TRYING TO GET BACK  TO THE LOWRIDER GAME  BUT WILL GET THERE  ONE DAY  WITH THE BIG DOGS  LIKE MY HOMIE BOILER  I JUST GOT BACK TO H TOWN AFTER ALL THOSE GOOD DAYS CRUSIN AT RICHMOND
> *


I used 2 go n a fuckin lil old skoo hondita with my homie


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14864465
> *:ugh:
> *


X2....


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 24 2009, 11:28 AM~14864239
> *Fuck it  n I made it home smokin lol n a fuckin noise lika diesel truck
> *


damn.. sound slike my engine when i blew it coming from magnificos last yr..

good thing i made money pinstriping that day..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Aug 24 2009, 01:17 PM~14864130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bucket talk right there


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2009, 12:43 PM~14864999
> *bucket  talk right there
> *


YEP...


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 23 2009, 11:40 PM~14860483
> *monte 3 wheeling :thumbsup: peps chillin :thumbsup: burnd out :thumbsdown: thats mainly the reason why we get kickd out
> *



X 10 :angry: if they whant 2showoff whats under the hood 
they need 2 go to the racetrack :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 24 2009, 03:04 PM~14866425
> *X 10  :angry: if they whant 2showoff whats under the hood
> they need 2 go to the racetrack :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


they r going to look stupid if they go to the race track


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 04:14 PM~14866545
> *they r going to look stupid if they go to the race track
> *



 U know it :biggrin:


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

www.ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online










Saturday, August 29, 2009 
8:00 AM Load In/Onsite Registration 

10:00 AM Gates Open
USACi Soundoff Begins
Helicoptor Rides Begin
Poker Run Registration Begins 

11:00 AM Judging Begins
Poker Run Begiins 

12:00 PM Burnout Contest Begins 

4:00 PM Load In/Onsite Registration Ends
Hopping Contest Begins 

7:00 PM Judging Ends 

8:00 PM Burnout Contest Ends
Hopping Contest Ends 

10:00 PM Helicoptor Rides End
USACi Soundoff Ends
Gates Close 

Poker Run Schedule - Presented by PeaceKeepers Motorcycle Club 
10:00 AM Poker Run Registration
Registration is open to motorcyles, cars, and trucks for a $25 registration fee, and the first 50 paid entries will receive a free t-shirt. This fee is separate from the car show registration fee. All Poker Run participants will receive instructions and a map to the 5 locations participating in the Run. 

11:00 AM First bike out 

Poker Run Stops Longhorn Harley Davidson - Grand Prairie
Hooters South - Arlington
Pep Boys Cooper - Arlington
Hooters North - Arlington
American Motorcycle Trading Co. - Arlington

Poker Run participants will make a stop at each of these locations and receive one playing card, at which time the stop and the card received will be validated by representative of the business. 

These stops may be made in any order, and the deadline for being back at Lincoln Tech to be eligible for the prizes is 6:00 PM sharp. Complete instructions will be giving to all participants prior to the first bike out time of 11:00 :00 AM. 

6:00 PM Last bike in 

Live Bands Onstage 
2:00 PM Before the Fall 
3:00 PM The Wild Bills 
4:00 PM Blacklist 
5:00 PM Chalklign 
6:00 PM Double Ugly 
7:00 PM Triumphant Return 

Sunday, August 30, 2009 
10:00 AM Gates Open
Load In Begins
Helicopter Rides Begin 

11:00 AM Motorcycle Contest Begins
Judging Begins 

12:00 PM Load In Ends
Awards Ceremony Begins 

6:00 PM Motorcycle Contest Ends 

8:00 PM Gates Close 

Live Bands Onstage 
12:00 PM Cosmic Ducttape 
1:00 PM Soapbox Radio 
2:00 PM Los Pistoleros 
3:30 PM The Wild Bills 
4:30 PM Jimmy & the Texas Surfers


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 10:24 AM~14863596
> *OK I DONT HAVE  HOPPER BUT I HAVE SOMETHING THAT I CAN DRIVE EVERY WHERE I WANT TO ALL DAY LONG IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN BUT U HAVE A CLEAN ASS HOPPER  AND U CAN ONLY TAKE IT SO FAR THAT IS YOUR TRAILER I DONT KNOW WHY ALL THIS HATE  ABOUT HOPPERS WHEN IS TIME  FOR ALL OF YALL THAT OWNS  A HOPPER TO BRING EM OUT IS LIKE EVERY BODY START MAKIN EXCUSES WHAT HAPPEND TO U TWO  WEEKS A GO  THATS WHY  SINCE THEN U EARN THA NAME EXCUSES4LIFE    YES  I DONT HAVE A HOPPER IS JUST A METAL BUCKET WITH HYDROS  IS JUST THE NAME BUT ALL I CAN SAY  IM NOT HATIN ON NOBODY BUT IF U GOT BUTTHURT ABOUT WHAT I SAY ABOUT CARS WITH BIG WHEELS TRUST ME I OWN ONE OF THOSE WHAT I DONT LIKE IS CAGAPALOS
> *


look homie not being a cheerleader or trying to disrespect you but befor you talk about peoples cars really look at them boilers car was build to ride down the street past the trailer and can hop higher than you and me, you say that you have a car to cruse ive never seen it and you ask anybody that knows me i cruise with or with out tags bucket or none bucket. alot of people say and ask just like you why the hoppers are always taking shit and always have a excuse but since you havent build one you dont know that it takes money skills and time and some time things dont go right so dont criticize the people who take on this sport just stand on the side lines and support them. and again i ment no disrespect LOW INC


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 24 2009, 03:59 PM~14867068
> *look homie not being a cheerleader or trying to disrespect you but befor you talk about peoples cars really look at them boilers car was build to ride down the street past the trailer and can hop higher than you and me, you say that you have a car to cruse ive never seen it and you ask anybody that knows me i cruise with or with out tags bucket or none bucket. alot of people say and ask just like you why the hoppers are always taking shit and always have a excuse but since you havent build one you dont know that it takes money skills and time and some time things dont go right so dont criticize the people who take on this sport just stand on the side lines and support them. and again i ment no disrespect  LOW INC
> *


well said carlos, but i dnt think homeboy meant anything in a bad way, except for that exuces4life shit, sometime haters influence other peps to make them think wrong, but its all good, most peps that been around lowriding and hoppin like you for exemple KNOW HOW DOWN TO THE GAME I AM, so i dnt worrie too much about it, . are u going to the picnic this wknd?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 09:17 AM~14862885
> *fuck hanging out at a parking lot that shit is boring. and u are sitting ducks for the cops to get you. if all your tags are good and u got insurance its better to cruise. westheimer is the best street to cruise. nice and smooth. and if the cops pull u over and u are legit they cant do anything about us driving down the street. u sit at a parking lot with buncha morons with train horns u are asking for the cops to show up.
> *


x2 real lowriders drive "YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT " MANIACOS cc 
ya tell me where the hang out it is and im there the distance its not a problem north south east or west . my buckets will make it :0 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2009, 09:35 AM~14863078
> *lmO @ pinche mojados
> *


 :uh: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: que onda pinchi grandpa


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2009, 12:43 PM~14864999
> *bucket  talk right there
> *


X2 
+3


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 24 2009, 12:35 AM~14860450
> *this is a video from tonite
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWQG7KYDgXQ
> *


PEOPLE WONDER WHY COPS KICK THEM ALL OUT OF HANGOUT SPOTS!!! :uh: LOTS OF STUPID PEOPLE..... :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 11:10 AM~14862805
> *sounds really good, we need to have a huge meeting, we could talk about how to be organized and keep the cagapalos away
> *


I KNOW HOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2009, 11:17 AM~14862885
> *fuck hanging out at a parking lot that shit is boring. and u are sitting ducks for the cops to get you. if all your tags are good and u got insurance its better to cruise. westheimer is the best street to cruise. nice and smooth. and if the cops pull u over and u are legit they cant do anything about us driving down the street. u sit at a parking lot with buncha morons with train horns u are asking for the cops to show up.
> *


  I SAY SAURDAY NIGHTS WOULD BE GOOD!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 11:23 AM~14862947
> *:biggrin: , saturdays i would say,  most of us dnt hit clubs anymore
> *


X2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 11:25 AM~14862977
> *anyone knows where can i buy a 3.8 v6 carburator, this is getting interesting, i dnt give a damm, i ll drive my shit, if this comes thru :cheesy:
> *


I HAD ONE WUEY BUT U NEVER SAID ANYTHING, AND SOMEONE STOLED IT!!!! :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 24 2009, 07:29 PM~14869363
> *I KNOW HOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


o yeah , we can get tony to run them off with a special treatment


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 24 2009, 07:34 PM~14869434
> *I HAD ONE WUEY BUT U NEVER SAID ANYTHING, AND SOMEONE STOLED IT!!!! :twak:
> *


u que la chin.. no hay pedo, i ll get me one


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 11:59 AM~14863322
> *pics of ur hopper mr dailyhopper2050 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 07:34 PM~14869436
> *o yeah , we can get tony to run them off with a special treatment
> *


a botellazos :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 01:00 PM~14863962
> *U KNOW WE CAN MAKE IT HAPPEND  LIKE THE OLD DAYS WHEN WE JUST  TO CRUISE U IN UR  BLUE MONTE KING OF THE STREETS AND A BROWN EL CAMINO WITH U  U  I JUST TO DRIVE A BURGANDY CUTLASS AND THAT JUST BELONG TO ONE OF THE PACHUCOS CC  MEMBER IN THE SW HE JUST TO DRIVE A ASTRO VAN ON HYDROS  LET ME SEE IF I STILL HAVE THOSE PICTURES  AM OLD SCHOOL  LETS MAKE IT HAPPEND
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 24 2009, 07:38 PM~14869503
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 lol, I tought it was u at first way, i forgot about hoppers4life


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 24 2009, 05:59 PM~14867068
> *look homie not being a cheerleader or trying to disrespect you but befor you talk about peoples cars really look at them boilers car was build to ride down the street past the trailer and can hop higher than you and me, you say that you have a car to cruse ive never seen it and you ask anybody that knows me i cruise with or with out tags bucket or none bucket. alot of people say and ask just like you why the hoppers are always taking shit and always have a excuse but since you havent build one you dont know that it takes money skills and time and some time things dont go right so dont criticize the people who take on this sport just stand on the side lines and support them. and again i ment no disrespect  LOW INC
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 09:34 PM~14869436
> *o yeah , we can get tony to run them off with a special treatment
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2009, 09:44 PM~14869583
> *:0 lol,  I tought it was u at first way, i forgot about hoppers4life
> *


 :biggrin: NOT ME WUEY!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 24 2009, 09:40 PM~14869528
> *a botellazos  :biggrin:
> *


EVEN BETTER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

BUENO RAZA AHI LOS WUACHO GOTTA GO WORK IN DA MORNING!!!! :cheesy: 
ITS BEEN ALMOST A YEAR SINCE I HAD A REAL JOB.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 24 2009, 07:56 PM~14869643
> *BUENO RAZA AHI LOS WUACHO GOTTA GO WORK IN DA MORNING!!!! :cheesy:
> ITS BEEN ALMOST A YEAR SINCE I HAD A REAL JOB.... :biggrin:
> *


orale loco


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 24 2009, 07:06 PM~14867620
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin: que onda pinchi grandpa
> *


aqui no mas reading this bullshit


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

orale como vamos con el bomb :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

found this on you tube from the carshow we had for 2000 towncar


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 24 2009, 10:28 PM~14870021
> *orale como vamos con el bomb  :biggrin:
> *


it's there, no interest or time for it right now. been busy at the office.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2009, 08:37 PM~14870129
> *it's there, no interest or time for it right now.  been busy at the office.
> *


orale eso es good for la raza :biggrin: y el carne asada cuando?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 24 2009, 10:43 PM~14870191
> *orale eso es good for la raza  :biggrin: y el carne asada cuando?
> *


i'm about to drop a load in the shitter for you. did it up saturday and still shitting some good asadas.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

30


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2009, 08:45 PM~14870219
> *i'm about to drop a load in the shitter for you.  did it up saturday and still shitting some good asadas.
> *


i know the got you ontape wey :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

k onda streetshow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 24 2009, 10:53 PM~14870318
> *i know the got you ontape wey  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> ...


pinche paisas are some dirty motherfuckers. drove behind a meat market to avoid those big paisa trucks blaring circus music and saw where someone done made a shitty murder scene outback.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 24 2009, 08:55 PM~14870351
> *k  onda  streetshow
> *


que onda homie y en que trabaja el muchacho


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 24 2009, 09:01 PM~14870432
> *que onda homie y en que trabaja el muchacho
> *


LOL EL MUCHACHO ESTA LAY OFF LOL


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 24 2009, 03:59 PM~14867068
> *look homie not being a cheerleader or trying to disrespect you but befor you talk about peoples cars really look at them boilers car was build to ride down the street past the trailer and can hop higher than you and me, you say that you have a car to cruse ive never seen it and you ask anybody that knows me i cruise with or with out tags bucket or none bucket. alot of people say and ask just like you why the hoppers are always taking shit and always have a excuse but since you havent build one you dont know that it takes money skills and time and some time things dont go right so dont criticize the people who take on this sport just stand on the side lines and support them. and again i ment no disrespect  LOW INC
> *


 say theres no hard feelings my bad if i hurt anybodys feelings but u right i never had a hopper before  and i dont know what its like buildin or what king of money u spend. but u say u never see my car wich u dont have to see it and u talk like if u have a hopper or had a hopper :0 if u do or have u know was up and if i was talking about boilers car i would be talkin shit but this homie got it made he has what he has and he got one of the cleanest hoppers in h-town and i really dont care or dont have to ask anybody what u do or stop doin know amsaying and to me hoppers are like boilers car, tonys cars, hood hopper ,browns car ,shortys everybody else and me we not there yet    an **** u say i ment no disrespect


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MIRA BROWN LOS VATOS DE REYNOSA +


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 09:03 PM~14870455
> *say theres no hard feelings my bad if  i hurt anybodys feelings  but  u right i never had a hopper before   and i dont know what its like buildin or what king of money u spend. but u say u never see my car wich u dont have to see it  and u talk like if u  have a hopper or had a hopper  :0 if u do or have u know was up  and if i was talking about boilers car i would be talkin shit but this homie got it made he has what he has and he got one of the cleanest hoppers in h-town  and  i really dont care or dont have to ask anybody what u do or stop doin know amsaying and to me hoppers are like boilers car, tonys cars, hood hopper ,browns car ,shortys everybody  else and me we not there yet      an **** u say i ment no disrespect
> *


WHO EXCUSES4LIFE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol
yall fkers and that name


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 24 2009, 09:14 PM~14870527
> *WHO    EXCUSES4LIFE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO WHO EVER IS LOWINC I DIDNT EVEN MENTION THIS GUYS NAME ON EVERYTHING THA I SAID :0 :0 :0 :0 AND YES I DONT HAVE A CAR ON THE STREETS    IF THATS WHAT HE WANT TO KNOW AM WORKING ON IT IS NOT GOIN TO BE A HOPPER OR SHOW CAR :angry: :angry: :angry: IS GOIN TO BE A RUSTYBUCKET WITH HYDROS    LIKE DEVIOUS SIXTY8 SAID BEFORE


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 09:38 PM~14870862
> *NO WHO EVER IS LOWINC I DIDNT EVEN MENTION THIS GUYS NAME ON EVERYTHING THA I SAID :0  :0  :0  :0  AND YES I DONT HAVE A CAR ON THE STREETS       IF THATS WHAT HE WANT TO KNOW AM WORKING ON IT IS NOT GOIN TO BE A HOPPER OR SHOW CAR :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  IS GOIN TO BE A RUSTYBUCKET WITH HYDROS       LIKE DEVIOUS SIXTY8 SAID BEFORE
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 23 2009, 07:42 PM~14856769
> *Y TU TANBIEN CAMBIAS DE CARROS COMO LOS CALZONES PERO NUNCA LOS TERMINAS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl
> *



why are you talking to your self guey :loco:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 11:38 PM~14870862
> *NO deeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzz nuuuuuuttttzzzzz*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 24 2009, 11:14 PM~14870527
> *DEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NNNNNNUUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZ*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 25 2009, 07:11 AM~14872816
> *bump
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

la misma novela de siempre :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 24 2009, 09:54 PM~14871074
> *
> *


I really hope u show up this sunday at the picnic MR I HOP ONLY 2 TIMES A YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 09:38 PM~14870862
> *NO WHO EVER IS LOWINC I DIDNT EVEN MENTION THIS GUYS NAME ON EVERYTHING THA I SAID :0  :0  :0  :0  AND YES I DONT HAVE A CAR ON THE STREETS       IF THATS WHAT HE WANT TO KNOW AM WORKING ON IT IS NOT GOIN TO BE A HOPPER OR SHOW CAR :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  IS GOIN TO BE A RUSTYBUCKET WITH HYDROS       LIKE DEVIOUS SIXTY8 SAID BEFORE
> *


i hope whatever car or hopper u building homie will be clean at least, i know its pretty expensive and not all of us can do it like them fools from L.A. , U SEE, ANYBODY CAN TAKE A $200 SHITTY CAR , DO A SHITTY REINFORCEMENT, PUT SUM UGLY ASS TIRES AND HYDROS, AND NOW ITS A HOPPER :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2009, 09:08 AM~14873296
> *
> *


two for tues :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 24 2009, 09:12 PM~14870511
> *MIRA BROWN LOS VATOS DE REYNOSA +
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 25 2009, 08:56 AM~14873602
> *i hope whatever car or hopper u building homie will be clean at least, i know its pretty expensive and not all of us can do it like them fools from L.A. , U SEE, ANYBODY CAN TAKE A $200 SHITTY CAR , DO A SHITTY REINFORCEMENT,  PUT SUM UGLY ASS TIRES AND HYDROS, AND NOW ITS A HOPPER :uh:
> *


half of houston/


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2009, 09:05 AM~14873653
> *two for tues  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2009, 10:53 AM~14873981
> *:thumbsup:
> *


bayou city wings on fuqua 6pm?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 25 2009, 09:56 AM~14873602
> *i hope whatever car or hopper u building homie will be clean at least, i know its pretty expensive and not all of us can do it like them fools from L.A. , U SEE, ANYBODY CAN TAKE A $200 SHITTY CAR , DO A SHITTY REINFORCEMENT,  PUT SUM UGLY ASS TIRES AND HYDROS, AND NOW ITS A HOPPER :uh:
> *


and you Da Kang round here of that.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2009, 10:17 AM~14874203
> *and you Da Kang round here  of that.
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2009, 09:17 AM~14874203
> *and you Da Kang round here  of that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 25 2009, 07:56 AM~14873602
> *i hope whatever car or hopper u building homie will be clean at least, i know its pretty expensive and not all of us can do it like them fools from L.A. , U SEE, ANYBODY CAN TAKE A $200 SHITTY CAR , DO A SHITTY REINFORCEMENT,  PUT SUM UGLY ASS TIRES AND HYDROS, AND NOW ITS A HOPPER :uh:
> *


I AGREE WITH U ITS NOT EASY OR CHEAP TO BUILD A NICE LOOKIN CAR BUT I DO MY BEST I CAN AND U RIGHT ANY BODY CAN TAKE A $200 CAR PUT HYDROS AND USE SCRAP METAL AND DO THE REINFORMENT AND NOW ITS A HOPPER .THE CAR AM BUILDING MAY NOT BE ALL THAT :angry: BUT I BE DOWN TO CRUISE   :cheesy: LIKE A SAID I JUST GOT BACK TO HOUSTON FROM MY HOME TOWN AGUASCALIENTES MEXICO BUT YOU GOT IT HOMIE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 25 2009, 12:15 PM~14874619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you da kang round here


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 25 2009, 10:28 AM~14874776
> *I AGREE WITH U ITS NOT EASY OR CHEAP  TO BUILD A NICE LOOKIN CAR  BUT I DO MY BEST I CAN AND U RIGHT ANY BODY CAN TAKE A $200 CAR PUT HYDROS AND USE SCRAP METAL AND DO THE REINFORMENT AND NOW ITS A HOPPER .THE CAR AM BUILDING MAY NOT BE ALL THAT :angry:  BUT I BE DOWN TO CRUISE     :cheesy: LIKE A SAID I JUST GOT BACK TO HOUSTON FROM MY HOME TOWN AGUASCALIENTES MEXICO BUT  YOU GOT IT HOMIE
> *


aguascalientes , i bet u weather is nice at there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 25 2009, 12:34 PM~14874858
> *aguascalientes , i bet u weather is nice at there
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2009, 10:34 AM~14874857
> *you da kang round here
> *


lol, pinche gordo,, monica aint gona come all the way ova here just to eat wings with u :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 25 2009, 12:37 PM~14874898
> *lol, pinche gordo,, monica aint gona come all the way ova here just to eat wings with u :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


fk her then.. she dont eat. imma be there anyway.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 25 2009, 10:39 AM~14874931
> *fk her then.. she dont eat.    imma be there anyway.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 25 2009, 11:37 AM~14874898
> *lol, pinche gordo,, monica aint gona come all the way ova here just to eat wings with u :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 fkin victor.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 25 2009, 11:00 AM~14875159
> *:0 fkin victor.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 25 2009, 10:37 AM~14874898
> *lol, pinche gordo,, monica aint gona come all the way ova here just to eat wings with u :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2009, 01:25 PM~14875411
> *:0
> *


 choked :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHTC4rsEqlg
bad ass song


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

U ****** is trippin....


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

houston courts system sucks ass :angry:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 09:38 PM~14870862
> *NO WHO EVER IS LOWINC I DIDNT EVEN MENTION THIS GUYS NAME ON EVERYTHING THA I SAID :0  :0  :0  :0  AND YES I DONT HAVE A CAR ON THE STREETS       IF THATS WHAT HE WANT TO KNOW AM WORKING ON IT IS NOT GOIN TO BE A HOPPER OR SHOW CAR :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  IS GOIN TO BE A RUSTYBUCKET WITH HYDROS       LIKE DEVIOUS SIXTY8 SAID BEFORE
> *


Didnt have to mention my name homie just trowing my two cents and nothing more and like you dont have a car on the streets right now but soon :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 25 2009, 02:49 PM~14877577
> *houston courts system sucks ass  :angry:
> *


Que te paso mijo....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2009, 05:20 PM~14877924
> *Que te paso mijo....
> *


i sat there from 8-11:45 went to lunch till 1:15. then sat till 4 so they can tell me its gonna get reset another day :angry:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

y cant everybody stfu....build a bucket or watever it is ur buildin....an go creep or clown da fuck out of it an stop worring bout wat any1 is sayin bout u....da way i see it....if day talkin bout u its cuz day envy u......so once again....STFU.....an chill....


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 25 2009, 03:42 PM~14878110
> *y cant everybody stfu....build a bucket or watever it is ur buildin....an go creep or clown da fuck out of it an stop worring bout wat any1 is sayin bout u....da way i see it....if day talkin bout u its cuz day envy u......so once again....STFU.....an chill....
> *


hno:

but i agree..
im a build this bucket.. and shit on ******


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 25 2009, 05:42 PM~14878110
> *y cant everybody stfu....build a bucket or watever it is ur buildin....an go creep or clown da fuck out of it an stop worring bout wat any1 is sayin bout u....da way i see it....if day talkin bout u its cuz day envy u......so once again....STFU.....an chill....
> *


COOLBLAST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 25 2009, 05:01 PM~14878303
> *COOLBLAST :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 25 2009, 03:20 PM~14876592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no child support huh? DNA TEST negative huh? your mom such a fucking slut


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 25 2009, 05:42 PM~14878110
> *y cant everybody stfu....build a bucket or watever it is ur buildin....an go creep or clown da fuck out of it an stop worring bout wat any1 is sayin bout u....da way i see it....if day talkin bout u its cuz day envy u......so once again....STFU.....an chill....
> *


 :0 


he told ya'll ******


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

IF ANYONE WANTS TO JUMP EARLY AND PURCHASE TICKETS, U CAN CALL *CLAY @ 281-210-9465, *GOT'EM ON HAND...


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Aug 25 2009, 01:39 PM~14876848
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 25 2009, 03:42 PM~14878110
> *....da way i see it....if day talkin bout u its cuz day envy u......
> *


 agreed


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 25 2009, 04:01 PM~14878303
> *COOLBLAST :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:

how big is that fan


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

my beast..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

almost done..


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

up for grabs


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHAT UP HOUSTON!!!!!!*  :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 25 2009, 03:42 PM~14878110
> *y cant everybody stfu....build a bucket or watever it is ur buildin....an go creep or clown da fuck out of it an stop worring bout wat any1 is sayin bout u....da way i see it....if day talkin bout u its cuz day envy u......so once again....STFU.....an chill....
> *


Won't happewn.....its houston......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 24 2009, 11:03 PM~14870455
> *say theres no hard feelings my bad if  i hurt anybodys feelings  but  u right i never had a hopper before   and i dont know what its like buildin or what king of money u spend. but u say u never see my car wich u dont have to see it  and u talk like if u  have a hopper or had a hopper  :0 if u do or have u know was up  and if i was talking about boilers car i would be talkin shit but this homie got it made he has what he has and he got one of the cleanest hoppers in h-town  and  i really dont care or dont have to ask anybody what u do or stop doin know amsaying and to me hoppers are like boilers car, tonys cars, hood hopper ,browns car ,shortys everybody  else and me we not there yet      an **** u say i ment no disrespect
> *


quien eres??


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 25 2009, 05:32 AM~14872662
> *DEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NNNNNNUUUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZ
> *


got his ass!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, Bay89


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 24 2009, 11:12 PM~14870511
> *MIRA BROWN LOS VATOS DE REYNOSA +
> 
> 
> ...


NO MAMES, ESE ES EL JOSE "ALIAS EL TARTAMUDO" DE MATAMOROS TAMAULIPAS!!!! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 25 2009, 07:58 PM~14880801
> *NO MAMES, ESE ES EL JOSE "ALIAS EL TARTAMUDO" DE MATAMOROS TAMAULIPAS!!!! :uh:
> *


Es tu primo o que wey???? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 24 2009, 11:12 PM~14870511
> *MIRA BROWN LOS VATOS DE REYNOSA +
> 
> 
> ...


TENGA CUIDADO COMPITA YA SABE COMO CORRE LA SANGRE POR REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS!!!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ceYLTtTQEc


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2009, 09:59 PM~14880821
> *Es tu primo o que wey???? :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


FOR A MINUTE I THOUGHT IT WAS U HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2009, 07:38 PM~14880575
> *Won't happewn.....its houston......
> *


AGREED :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 25 2009, 08:15 PM~14881060
> *FOR A MINUTE I THOUGHT IT WAS U HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 no estoy tan feo wey :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2009, 11:01 PM~14881826
> * no estoy tan feo wey :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 25 2009, 07:43 PM~14880621
> *quien eres??
> *


NO CREO KE ME CONOCES HACE MUCHO TIEMPO KE NO ESTOY EN HOUSTON APENAS REGRESO DE MEXICO DESPUES DE VARIOS ANOS EN MEXICO DE LA FORMA KE SE UN POCO DE LO QUE A ESTADO PASANDO ES POR LAYITLOW POR FOTOS KE PONEN Y ALGUNOS CARSHOWS KE E ASISTIDO ME LLAMO JOSE Y SIEMPRE HE VIVIDO EN EL SW ME JUNTAVA CON LOS PACHUCOS CC EN LOS TIEMPOS DE LA RICHMOND


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 25 2009, 11:18 PM~14882040
> *NO CREO KE ME CONOCES HACE MUCHO TIEMPO  KE NO ESTOY EN HOUSTON APENAS REGRESO DE MEXICO DESPUES DE VARIOS ANOS EN MEXICO DE LA FORMA KE SE UN POCO DE LO QUE A ESTADO PASANDO ES POR LAYITLOW POR FOTOS KE PONEN Y ALGUNOS CARSHOWS KE E ASISTIDO ME LLAMO JOSE Y SIEMPRE HE VIVIDO EN EL SW ME JUNTAVA CON LOS PACHUCOS CC EN LOS TIEMPOS DE LA RICHMOND
> *


ORALE HOMIE, PUES ECHELE GANAS Y CUALQUIER COSA QUE NECESITE AHI ESTAMOS A SUS ORDENES!!


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 25 2009, 09:23 PM~14882095
> *ORALE HOMIE, PUES ECHELE GANAS Y CUALQUIER COSA QUE NECESITE AHI ESTAMOS A SUS ORDENES!!
> *


ORALE AVER KE DIA TIRAMOS UN CRUISE PERO AHORA ME DOY CUENTA KE LA GENTE ES UN POCO VIOLENTA SOBRE LOS CARROS ACES UN COMENTARIO Y MEDIO SE OFENDEN YO ESTABA INPUESTO A CUANDO TE ENCONTRABAS UN LOW LOW LE PEGABA ALOS SWITHCHES Y YA PERO AHORA TIENES KE MOSTRARLES KE ES LO KE SABES HACER Y KE ES LO KE TIENES NO SE MUCHO COMO USTEDES LLEGO Y MIRO CARROS PEGANDO 70 90 HASTA 100+ Y ANTES ERA 35 40 50 A LO MUCHO PERO AY LE VAMOS A ECHAR CHINGASOS AVER KE SALE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 25 2009, 11:35 PM~14882271
> *ORALE AVER KE DIA TIRAMOS UN CRUISE PERO AHORA ME DOY CUENTA KE LA GENTE ES UN POCO VIOLENTA SOBRE LOS CARROS ACES  UN COMENTARIO Y MEDIO SE OFENDEN YO ESTABA INPUESTO A CUANDO TE ENCONTRABAS UN LOW LOW LE PEGABA ALOS SWITHCHES Y YA PERO AHORA  TIENES KE MOSTRARLES  KE ES LO KE SABES HACER Y KE ES LO KE TIENES NO SE MUCHO COMO USTEDES LLEGO Y MIRO CARROS PEGANDO 70 90 HASTA 100+ Y ANTES ERA 35 40 50 A LO MUCHO PERO AY LE VAMOS A ECHAR CHINGASOS AVER KE SALE
> *


YA DIJO, TODA LA RAZA QUE SE METEN EN LAYITLOW SON CON MADRE PERO AHORITA A ESTADO CALIENTE LA ZONA HOMITO.... AHORITA EST LA GUERRA DE LOS HOPPERS EN CHINGAS PERO LA RAZA SON ATODA MADRE YA VERAS CUANDO LOS CONOSCAS EN PERSONA!!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 25 2009, 11:44 PM~14882388
> *YA DIJO, TODA LA RAZA QUE SE METEN EN LAYITLOW SON CON MADRE PERO AHORITA A ESTADO CALIENTE LA ZONA HOMITO.... AHORITA EST LA GUERRA DE LOS HOPPERS EN CHINGAS PERO LA RAZA SON ATODA MADRE YA VERAS CUANDO LOS CONOSCAS EN PERSONA!!!
> *


Whats up homie!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 25 2009, 09:44 PM~14882388
> *YA DIJO, TODA LA RAZA QUE SE METEN EN LAYITLOW SON CON MADRE PERO AHORITA A ESTADO CALIENTE LA ZONA HOMITO.... AHORITA EST LA GUERRA DE LOS HOPPERS EN CHINGAS PERO LA RAZA SON ATODA MADRE YA VERAS CUANDO LOS CONOSCAS EN PERSONA!!!
> *


Yea....wat he said.......SO FUCK UUUUUU!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

isnt there a car show this sunday at greenspoint?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 26 2009, 12:17 AM~14882834
> *isnt there a car show this sunday at greenspoint?
> *


There's a picnic @ Bear Creek


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

i remember some dude was passing flyers at the hooters car show on 1960, to benefit single parents and raise money for kids for uniforms and school supplies. i need to find the flyer to make sure


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 25 2009, 11:45 PM~14882407
> *Whats up homie!
> *


CHILLIN BRO, Y TU QUE ROLLO?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

puro pedo de zacatecas :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 25 2009, 11:23 PM~14882903
> *i remember some dude was passing flyers at the hooters car show on 1960, to benefit single parents and raise money for  kids for uniforms and school supplies. i need to find  the flyer to make sure
> *


shit imma go become a single parent real quick so i can get charities




:ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 26 2009, 12:36 AM~14883633
> *puro pedo  de zacatecas :biggrin:
> *


nombre que sabes de eso paisa

:biggrin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

This sunday !!!!! There is supposed to be an Import event the same day at the same park so lets show them that who runs these streets !!!!!


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Aug 25 2009, 05:41 PM~14878625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Players Paradise will be there to Support !!!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 25 2009, 05:26 PM~14877987
> *i sat there from 8-11:45 went to lunch till 1:15. then sat till 4 so they can tell me its gonna get reset another day :angry:
> *


HOPE I DON'T THROUGH THAT TOMORROW hno: hno: hno: 

AH! Y ARRIBA TAMAULIPAS COMPA :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 26 2009, 06:35 AM~14884330
> *nombre que sabes de eso paisa
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


for real. why i'm suppose to dig out of my pockets, cause some heffa couldnt keep her legs closed.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2009, 07:03 AM~14884523
> *for real.    why i'm suppose to dig out of my pockets, cause some heffa couldnt keep her legs closed.
> *


makem go hunt the father/mother down let that nga pay for school supplies

aint my fault they in the situation they in


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2009, 08:06 AM~14884536
> *:cheesy:
> *


hump day


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 26 2009, 08:25 AM~14884637
> *makem go hunt the father/mother down let that nga pay for school supplies
> 
> aint my fault they in the situation they in
> ...


real talk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 26 2009, 07:25 AM~14884637
> *makem go hunt the father/mother down let that nga pay for school supplies
> 
> aint my fault they in the situation they in
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2009, 08:14 AM~14884856
> *hump day
> *


 :yes:

how was the wing place yday?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 26 2009, 05:37 AM~14884451
> *This sunday !!!!! There is supposed to be an Import event the same day at the same park so lets show them that who runs these streets !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


imports flock together.. be ready for alot of loud mufflers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 26 2009, 09:39 AM~14885004
> *:yes:
> 
> how was the wing place yday?
> *


sucked. tried going to broadway wings in ptown. apparently i'm banned.  but made it to bayou city, wings better there anyway! fk ptown. and fk broadways.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2009, 10:14 AM~14885285
> *imports flock together.. be ready for alot of loud mufflers
> *


ragalac can take care of them in the loud muffler game.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 25 2009, 06:53 PM~14880051
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good my car is waiting lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2009, 09:34 AM~14885472
> *sucked.  tried going to broadway wings in ptown. apparently i'm banned.        but  made it to bayou city, wings better there anyway!  fk ptown.  and fk broadways.
> *


banned from the wing place....or ptown? LOL!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 25 2009, 10:21 PM~14882874
> *There's a picnic @ Bear Creek
> 
> 
> ...


Htown majicos will be there with da rusty buckets


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2009, 10:34 AM~14885472
> *sucked.  tried going to broadway wings in ptown. apparently i'm banned.        but  made it to bayou city, wings better there anyway!  fk ptown.  and fk broadways.
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 26 2009, 11:13 AM~14885772
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


apparently they said i was drunk and out of hand last time, and also didnt appreciate the burnouts in parking lot when i was leaving. :angel:

i said "pics or it didn't happen" :biggrin:


like i said.. fk ptown.. and anybody or anything from there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Aug 26 2009, 08:43 AM~14885545
> *Good my car is waiting lol
> *


cool.. maybe this weekend.. if im not stuck painting 18 wheelers


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2009, 09:33 AM~14885969
> *cool.. maybe this weekend.. if im not stuck painting 18 wheelers
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 26 2009, 07:37 AM~14884451
> *This sunday !!!!! There is supposed to be an Import event the same day at the same park so lets show them that who runs these streets !!!!!
> *


houston import scene is bigger than the lowrider scene :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 26 2009, 10:36 AM~14885990
> *houston import scene is bigger than the lowrider scene  :uh:
> *


seem like


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2009, 11:30 AM~14885945
> *apparently they said i was drunk and out of hand last time, and also didnt appreciate the burnouts in parking lot when i was leaving.    :angel:
> 
> i said "pics or it didn't happen"      :biggrin:
> ...


 :angry: fk u 2


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: INIMITABLE, EL CENTENARIO, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, *sic713*, *ridenlow84*
:uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea it is


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

They aint all hattin on each other they let the cars do the talkin....and they meet at one place to do batle


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 11:56 AM~14886175
> *Yea it is
> *


what scene isn't bigger :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 11:57 AM~14886194
> *They aint all hattin on each other they let the cars do the talkin....and they meet at one place to do batle
> *


then lets go take their spot from them then. :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

about time some of ya'll faced facts.. we aren't the hot thing anymore. this aint the early 90's.. where you either had a low.. or you didn't have a low. now theres so many different genres of custom cars. theres slabs, trucks, imports, big rim riders (boilers friends).. also now theres that rockabilly car shyt going on.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 26 2009, 10:57 AM~14886814
> *about time some of ya'll faced facts..    we aren't the hot thing anymore.    this aint the early 90's.. where you either had a low..  or you didn't have a low.  now theres so many different genres of custom cars.    theres  slabs, trucks, imports, big rim riders (boilers friends).. also now theres that rockabilly car shyt going on.
> *


 :roflmao: bitch u know u wana put big rims in ur capala :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 26 2009, 03:38 PM~14888420
> *:roflmao: bitch u know u wana put big rims in ur capala  :biggrin:
> *


had done did that  

well, 22's at least.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@Aug 25 2009, 07:26 PM~14880440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much???


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

HEY IM LOOKING FOR A BODY MAN TO WORK ON CARS THAT DOES SIDE WORK IN HOUST PM ME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w8QIJtglbo


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

HEY EXCUSES4LIFE ITS ME BIG BROWN HOW ABOUT WE MEET UP ON SAT AT EMILANOS IN PASADENA AT NIX MOMS BBQ BENEFIT. UNLESS YOU'RE GONNA COME UP WITH EXCUSES. OH YEAH THE LOSER BUYS ME BBQ. I'LL BE THERE AROUND 1:00 AND I'M GONNA BE HUNGRY. I FIGURE WE CAN DO IT IN THE DAY TIME SINCE YOU HAD EXCUSES THE OTHER SUNDAY NIGHT.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 07:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...



WE WILL BE THERE DEEP.


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 26 2009, 06:23 PM~14891178
> *HEY EXCUSES4LIFE ITS ME BIG BROWN HOW ABOUT WE MEET UP ON SAT AT EMILANOS IN PASADENA AT NIX MOMS BBQ BENEFIT. UNLESS YOU'RE GONNA COME UP WITH EXCUSES. OH YEAH THE LOSER BUYS ME BBQ. I'LL BE THERE AROUND 1:00 AND I'M GONNA BE HUNGRY. I FIGURE WE CAN DO IT IN THE DAY TIME SINCE YOU HAD EXCUSES THE OTHER SUNDAY NIGHT.
> *


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 26 2009, 06:41 PM~14891375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 SHOW UP AND SHUT ME UP.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 26 2009, 06:23 PM~14891178
> *HEY EXCUSES4LIFE ITS ME BIG BROWN HOW ABOUT WE MEET UP ON SAT AT EMILANOS IN PASADENA AT NIX MOMS BBQ BENEFIT. UNLESS YOU'RE GONNA COME UP WITH EXCUSES. OH YEAH THE LOSER BUYS ME BBQ. I'LL BE THERE AROUND 1:00 AND I'M GONNA BE HUNGRY. I FIGURE WE CAN DO IT IN THE DAY TIME SINCE YOU HAD EXCUSES THE OTHER SUNDAY NIGHT.
> *


lol, WHATS UP PARTIME YUNK HOPPER, I TOUGHT U SAID WE LL MEET UP AT THE PICNIC SUNDAY, ON THE 30TH,? , BUT SINCE YOU ALL UP ON PASADENA PEOPLES NUTS, NOW U WANT TO CHANGE THE PLACE AND DATE, I WILL BE AT THE PICNIC SUNDAY WAITING 4 UR ASS, PULL UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 26 2009, 06:44 PM~14891411
> *SHOW UP AND SHUT ME UP.
> *


:0 :buttkick: :scrutinize:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 26 2009, 06:47 PM~14891430
> *lol, WHATS UP  PARTIME YUNK HOPPER, I TOUGHT U SAID WE LL MEET UP AT THE PICNIC SUNDAY, ON THE 30TH,? , BUT SINCE YOU ALL UP ON PASADENA PEOPLES NUTS, NOW U WANT TO CHANGE THE PLACE AND DATE, I WILL BE AT THE PICNIC SUNDAY WAITING 4 UR ASS,  PULL UP OR SHUT UP
> *


you want to talk about nuts. but yet you ned to grow som nuts . an stop makeing EXCUSES . talk lot of shiet an dont SHOW :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

getting heated in here....wut up boiler


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 26 2009, 07:16 PM~14891777
> *you want to talk about nuts.    but yet you ned to grow som nuts . an stop makeing EXCUSES  .  talk  lot of  shiet an dont SHOW :0
> *










SEE U SUNDAY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 26 2009, 07:20 PM~14891828
> *getting heated in here....wut up boiler
> *


whats up goof, yeah its just htown haters :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 26 2009, 07:20 PM~14891834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i hope yuo show. EXCUSE4life


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 26 2009, 09:30 PM~14891987
> *!!! PARA A AMIGOS MIS WUEVOS I NUNCA SE ABLAN !!! FUCK THE HATERS !!
> *


isnt it huevos?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

cuanto por el chisme??????


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

bubbles i see u lurking....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 26 2009, 07:30 PM~14891987
> *  i  hope yuo show.    EXCUSE4life
> *


  yes mr ballons4life


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 26 2009, 07:36 PM~14892055
> *cuanto por el chisme??????
> *


un paquete de ups


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 26 2009, 07:41 PM~14892110
> * yes  mr ballons4life
> *


lol horale homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 26 2009, 07:37 PM~14892070
> *bubbles i see u lurking....
> *


fuck u... im stayin quiet.. im a hater now since i speaks my mind


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i need rollin chassis for a 61 anyone have one?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14892329
> *i need rollin chassis for a 61 anyone have one?
> *


HES GOT ONE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14892329
> *i need rollin chassis for a 61 anyone have one?
> *


last minute :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 26 2009, 10:03 PM~14892371
> *last minute :dunno:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 09:59 PM~14892329
> *i need rollin chassis for a 61 anyone have one?
> *


slo had a sand blasted rollin chasis for sale, dont know if he ever sold it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2009, 10:25 PM~14892590
> *
> *


que onda flaco.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 26 2009, 07:47 AM~14884472
> *HOPE I DON'T THROUGH THAT TOMORROW hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> AH! Y ARRIBA TAMAULIPAS COMPA :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs+Aug 26 2009, 08:23 PM~14891178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: you know how to spell :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 26 2009, 10:45 PM~14892890
> *:wow: you know how to spell  :uh:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2009, 09:31 PM~14892672
> *que onda flaco.
> *


Not much grandpa u?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 26 2009, 10:45 PM~14892890
> *:0  :0  :0
> Stop being hno: boiler
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> ...


u know u talk to damn much ***** ..............sitchoassdown.com/andwatchitgodownsucka


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 11:11 PM~14893163
> *u know u talk to damn much ***** ..............sitchoassdown.com/andwatchitgodownsucka
> *



 because










:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 26 2009, 11:12 PM~14893179
> *  because
> 
> 
> ...


do u or have u ever had a lowrider


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 26 2009, 11:12 PM~14893179
> *  because
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14893227
> *do u or have u ever had a lowrider
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2009, 11:05 PM~14893103
> *Not much grandpa u?
> *


just here reading the drama.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14893227
> *do u or have u ever had a lowrider
> *


I'm just sayin cuz that otha ***** u was with said u had one


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2009, 10:23 PM~14893260
> *just here reading the drama.
> *


Lol u not the only one. So what's new with u?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 11:28 PM~14893299
> *I'm just sayin cuz that otha ***** u was with said u had one
> *



I do but I plan to work on it in the future


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 26 2009, 11:28 PM~14893304
> *Lol u not the only one. So what's new with u?
> *


same ole same ole. working a lot at the office and spending time with the family.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 26 2009, 11:30 PM~14893326
> *I do but I plan to work on it in the future
> *


why did you edit that shit? *"does a future project count?"*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2009, 11:40 PM~14893463
> *why did you edit that shit?  "does a future project count?"
> *


 :dunno: does it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

713futureprojectboy? :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 12:16 AM~14893892
> *713futureprojectboy?  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: I guess


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 26 2009, 08:59 PM~14892329
> *i need rollin chassis for a 61 anyone have one?
> *


61-4 is same

how many do you need?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 26 2009, 09:18 PM~14892518
> *slo had a sand blasted rollin chasis for sale, dont know if he ever sold it
> *


still got and then some...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 26 2009, 11:43 PM~14893492
> *:dunno:  does it?
> *


No it dosent so have a nice can of stfu and sit back and watch tha show


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 27 2009, 06:44 AM~14895373
> *still got and then some...
> *


Gimmie a call 2817722607


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thirsty thursday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 27 2009, 08:06 AM~14895605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have some 10 inch cylinders. to sell/trade


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

morning peeps


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 07:18 AM~14895662
> *:uh:
> *


ha! whatever fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2009, 09:10 AM~14895937
> *ha! whatever fool. :biggrin:
> *


wheres you bf the chino? he finally get deported?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 09:06 AM~14895911
> *does anyone have some 10 inch cylinders. to sell/trade
> *


just buy new ones you cheap fk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 07:48 AM~14896215
> *just buy new ones you cheap fk
> *


u want to talk about cheap?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 08:48 AM~14896207
> *wheres you bf the chino?  he finally get deported?
> *


 :roflmao: that fool is NOT my bf! :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what the matter pimp, bossLADY got u on lock, no internet or phone text during business hours huh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 10:21 AM~14896493
> *what the matter pimp, bossLADY got u on lock, no internet or phone text during business hours huh
> *


i'm right here aint i? 

oh, and guess which one the bosslady now? one in elevator, that day you busted thru security.. weird how i trained her years ago, when she first started. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2009, 09:52 AM~14896242
> *:roflmao: that fool is NOT my bf! :nono:
> *


you knew his exact birthdate the other day. sounds pretty serious to me. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 08:28 AM~14896561
> *i'm right here aint i?
> 
> oh, and guess which one the bosslady now? one in elevator, that day you busted thru security..    weird how i trained her years ago, when she first started.  :angry:
> *


well i got going on 10 yr exp, and my boss has less than 2 yr....go figure


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 10:33 AM~14896604
> *well i got going on 10 yr exp, and my boss has less than 2 yr....go figure
> *


its DA MAN keeping us down.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 08:35 AM~14896617
> *its DA MAN keeping us down.
> *


i clocked in at 10 and im still home. so i guess i cant complain much :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 10:36 AM~14896633
> *i clocked in at 10 and im still home. so i guess i cant complain much  :biggrin:
> *


guess not


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 27 2009, 10:55 AM~14896801
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 10:36 AM~14896633
> *i clocked in at 10 and im still home. so i guess i cant complain much  :biggrin:
> *


*dont sit at the table if u aint bringing nothin to it *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 09:29 AM~14896568
> *you knew his exact birthdate the other day.    sounds pretty serious to me.  :0
> *


jealous? :ugh: 

and i only knew it cause he invited me to his party. plus you asked whos bday party was that weekend. CHISMOSO!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 10:17 AM~14897566
> *dont sit at the table if u aint bringing nothin to it
> 
> *


-HIB706Tvwo&feature=related

2:08


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 11:44 AM~14897853
> *-HIB706Tvwo&feature=related
> 
> 2:08
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 27 2009, 10:55 AM~14897950
> *:uh:
> *


whens that magazine coming out??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14897767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda seen that man choke at kareoke bar. looked like bunny rabbit from 8 mile.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 11:18 AM~14898194
> *i aint ask shyt.. you volunteered that info..  probably cause you were all tee hee hee  cause it was his bday.
> :uh:
> shoulda seen that man choke at kareoke bar.    looked like bunny rabbit from 8 mile.
> *


i choked when i see that girl you brought with you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 27 2009, 01:16 PM~14898172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch your back.. thats baby momma. she carry her own 9


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 27 2009, 12:18 PM~14898194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damm it was like that?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just got a call off of 75th and glendale ill be sure to stop and take a piss in your front yard


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 01:25 PM~14898280
> *i just got a call off of 75th and glendale ill be sure to stop and take a piss in your front yard
> *


dont sound like its near me


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Aug 26 2009, 05:47 AM~14884472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i smell cyber lowrider right here :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 27 2009, 12:49 PM~14898522
> *
> 
> :0  :0
> ...


adding ur gallery right now


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 27 2009, 11:55 AM~14898594
> *adding ur gallery right now
> *


    looks good nekka i might have to take you ass to capa this weekend :0 :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 27 2009, 02:04 PM~14898701
> *     looks good nekka i might have to take you ass to capa this weekend  :0  :420:  :420:  :h5:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 27 2009, 12:18 PM~14898194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 12:20 PM~14898218
> *i choked when i see that girl you brought with you.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 27 2009, 03:40 PM~14899751
> *:roflmao:
> *


hattin' :uh:

she use to look good when i first hit that..back when she was 15. and i was 22. 

good times


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*BRAND NEW OUT THE BOX...THESE R THE RIMS THAT WE WILL RAFFLE OFF FOR THE SOSA FAMILY ON SEPT. 12th, NO BULLSHIT...TRY UR LUCK 4A GOOD CAUSE...  *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 02:46 PM~14899810
> *hattin'    :uh:
> 
> she use to look good when i first hit that..back when she was 15. and i was 22.
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 23 2009, 06:28 PM~14857263
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, blueDemon97, DAILYHOPPER2009, xcano3, WHY!!!!</span>
> *



WHY...........................! A lil dirty water from the bay got to me. But its almost ready, just 3 more stops n its done. Hopefully for MAGNIFICOS


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 07:06 AM~14895911
> *does anyone have some 10 inch cylinders. to sell/trade
> *


we got them in stock


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 27 2009, 02:56 PM~14900562
> *ALMOST READY.................. THATS WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> ...


is that a factory conversion luxury sport convertible?? :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 02:59 PM~14900585
> *is that a factory conversion luxury sport convertible??  :0  :0
> *


87' ORIGINAL LUXURY SPORT, I SAID FUCK IT LETS CUT THE TOP. TEXAS IS FUCKING HOT ANYWAYS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 02:56 PM~14900563
> *we got them in stock
> *


how much? are they triple seal?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 04:59 PM~14900585
> *is that a factory conversion luxury sport convertible??  :0  :0
> *


sawzall edition. it looks like.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 03:00 PM~14900604
> *how much? are they triple seal?
> *


there double seal,chrome $115.00


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 27 2009, 03:56 PM~14900562
> *WHY...........................!  A lil dirty water from the bay got to me. But its almost ready, just 3 more stops n its done. Hopefully for MAGNIFICOS
> 
> 
> ...



 hope u reinforce the frame b-4 cutting it :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

chippin


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> solo pintura , armar y a volar el new radical hopper , torres empire y southside custom.
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> > [/quote
> > solo pintura , armar y a volar el new radical hopper , torres empire y southside custom.
> >
> > nos vemos pronto en el hop pit.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 27 2009, 09:01 AM~14896865
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

How fast do you think cruise spots get broken up in Pasadena by the laws? Maybe not only in P-town but in Houston too. I havent cruised one of my cars or been associated with any club in forever and i have had my share of cars. I dont consider myself a cheerleader cause dont have a hoodoo car and when i do bring it out its for good reasons. What i am getting at is what do you think might change the thoughts of how our culture or love for the sport is viewed in the eyes of the law and regular people out there.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 07:47 PM~14903516
> *How fast do you think cruise spots get broken up in Pasadena by the laws? Maybe not only in P-town but in Houston too. I havent cruised one of my cars or been associated with any club in forever and i have had my share of cars. I dont consider myself a cheerleader cause dont have a hoodoo car and when i do bring it out its for good reasons. What i am getting at is what do you think might change the thoughts of how our culture or love for the sport is viewed in the eyes of the law and regular people out there.
> *


i do notice now days , regular people see a lowrider car on the street cruisin, and they see it as a funny car, or like that shit is old , i hate that shit , but what can we do, lets be real


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM GINNAAAAA!!!!! :ugh: HERE WE GO AGAIN.......:|


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 09:47 PM~14903516
> *How fast do you think cruise spots get broken up in Pasadena by the laws? Maybe not only in P-town but in Houston too. I havent cruised one of my cars or been associated with any club in forever and i have had my share of cars. I dont consider myself a cheerleader cause dont have a hoodoo car and when i do bring it out its for good reasons. What i am getting at is what do you think might change the thoughts of how our culture or love for the sport is viewed in the eyes of the law and regular people out there.
> *


nothin will ever change the way the law view us and what we do.....we have been having car shows and car washes and participating in parades and giving toys to lil ones for as long as i can remember.....a groupe of old guys with hot rods can gather in a parkin lot with no problems with the law....we try that shit we have to go through a full inspection to leave .....that shit comes with it so all u can do is keep yo shit legit and they cant do shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 27 2009, 04:56 PM~14900562
> *WHY...........................!  A lil dirty water from the bay got to me. But its almost ready, just 3 more stops n its done. Hopefully for MAGNIFICOS
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the roof is missin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 27 2009, 08:04 PM~14903736
> *nothin will ever change the way the law view us and what we do.....we have been having car shows and car washes and participating in parades and giving toys to lil ones for as long as i can remember.....a groupe of old guys with hot rods can gather in a parkin lot with no problems with the law....we try that shit we have to go through a full inspection to leave .....that shit comes with it so all u can do is keep yo shit legit and they cant do shit
> *


 A BIG TRUE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 27 2009, 02:56 PM~14900562
> *WHY...........................!  A lil dirty water from the bay got to me. But its almost ready, just 3 more stops n its done. Hopefully for MAGNIFICOS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 27 2009, 10:04 PM~14903736
> *nothin will ever change the way the law view us and what we do.....we have been having car shows and car washes and participating in parades and giving toys to lil ones for as long as i can remember.....a groupe of old guys with hot rods can gather in a parkin lot with no problems with the law....we try that shit we have to go through a full inspection to leave .....that shit comes with it so all u can do is keep yo shit legit and they cant do shit
> *


 :biggrin:  THATS WHAT WE DO!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 07:47 PM~14903516
> *How fast do you think cruise spots get broken up in Pasadena by the laws? Maybe not only in P-town but in Houston too. I havent cruised one of my cars or been associated with any club in forever and i have had my share of cars. I dont consider myself a cheerleader cause dont have a hoodoo car and when i do bring it out its for good reasons. What i am getting at is what do you think might change the thoughts of how our culture or love for the sport is viewed in the eyes of the law and regular people out there.
> *


as far as respect from the cops. ive seen over the years. (and it doesnt make sense)....but when iwas 18-20 i had a g body, monte carlo lifted 13s and cruise every saturday night and got pulled over every saturday night. ....fast foward a few years and i get an impala and now the cops give thumbs up when they see me??? or honk and wave.... i dont know if its because of the cars, or because im older. im 29 now i havent been pulled over in a low in YEARS. since i went to airline once and cops told me to take my plaque out and go home, i got it on video i dont know where the video is though


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

I remember once back in the mid 90's we did a benefit to help a foundation for officers in Houston. That went a long way and the people who actually showed up and helped well most officers saw that and we gained respect. I know what everyone thinks like you said "Here we go again same BS with no outcome" but thinking outside the box may help, just a suggestion. Toys for Tots is great and i know they see how much everyone sticks together and helps out each other in a time of need like this weekends BBQ, thats why they push us away their envious they can break us up but cant keep us down.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 27 2009, 08:06 PM~14903764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: its hot in TEXAS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 08:17 PM~14903902
> *I remember once back in the mid 90's we did a benefit to help a foundation for officers in Houston. That went a long way and the people who actually showed up and helped well most officers saw that and we gained respect. I know what everyone thinks like you said "Here we go again same BS with no outcome" but thinking outside the box may help, just a suggestion. Toys for Tots is great and i know they see how much everyone sticks together and helps out each other in a time of need like this weekends BBQ, thats why they push us away their envious they can break us up but cant keep us down.
> *


i think the only way it would work is if u have representatives from clubs in houston. meet with police chief, or maybe even the mayor. or police spokesperson, to sit down and tell them our agenda and ask for support. but even then. u cant seperate the lows from the lambo doors. me personally i only want to see lows. i could care less about a saturn with lambo doors. u get a couple lows together at a burger spot, next thing u know, imports, and other types of cars take over the scene. .....but the imports and lambo doors arent there when we have car washers or benefits for times of need....so its a catch 22....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah i remember getting pulled over in my car when i was younger dang all the time but i was always legit. Shoot i dont come out because of all the non sense and i am not to much older then you. the stigma is that we all sell drugs and bang to get our cars to look like they do. nothing different from what i know some hot rodders do. Its always what can you do for me thats the mind set.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I member this time in da 90s....and this one time at richmond....and this one time.......:ugh: save yalls breathe and arthiritis.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 08:24 PM~14903989
> *Yeah i remember getting pulled over in my car when i was younger dang all the time but i was always legit. Shoot i dont come out because of all the non sense and i am not to much older then you. the stigma is that we all sell drugs and bang to get our cars to look like they do. nothing different from what i know some hot rodders do. Its always what can you do for me thats the mind set.
> *


wish icould do that,, this peice of shit would of ben done


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 09:24 PM~14903989
> *Yeah i remember getting pulled over in my car when i was younger dang all the time but i was always legit. Shoot i dont come out because of all the non sense and i am not to much older then you. the stigma is that we all sell drugs and bang to get our cars to look like they do. nothing different from what i know some hot rodders do. Its always what can you do for me thats the mind set.
> *


why do you care what someone thinks about you...just ride for yourself and be happy...


insurance tight, DL tight, tags up to date...thats all you need. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 08:24 PM~14903989
> *Yeah i remember getting pulled over in my car when i was younger dang all the time but i was always legit. Shoot i dont come out because of all the non sense and i am not to much older then you. the stigma is that we all sell drugs and bang to get our cars to look like they do. nothing different from what i know some hot rodders do. Its always what can you do for me thats the mind set.
> *


whenever i get to talking about people who arent lowriders i try and get my point across that not everyone sells dope. i remember when thomas had that accident with the car fire my neighbors 2 houses down, told me they saw a lowrider catch fire on the news and i told him i knew the owner and told them we having a benefit and they thought it was a great thing. it can be done, just one person at a time i guess.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14904016
> *why do you care what someone thinks about you...just ride for yourself and be happy...
> insurance tight, DL tight, tags up to date...thats all you need. :biggrin:
> *


go ahead and cancel insurance on the mc and give me the vin #, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

your right it is a catch 22 maybe an added patch or small and i mean SMALL sticker that labels the good from the bad. Kind of like the 100 club stickers that people donate for. Police respect that because now your showing what you can do for them. That doenst mean that all of a sudden we can all cruise without being messed with but it puts a bug in someone ear to start the process of change.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 09:28 PM~14904038
> *go ahead and cancel insurance on the mc and give me the vin #, thanks
> *


even trade for the deuce :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 10:14 PM~14903871
> *as far as respect from the cops. ive seen over the years. (and it doesnt make sense)....but when iwas 18-20 i had a g body, monte carlo lifted 13s and cruise every saturday night and got pulled over every saturday night. ....fast foward a few years and i get an impala and now the cops give thumbs up when they see me??? or honk and wave.... i dont know if its because of the cars, or because im older. im 29 now i havent been pulled over in a low in YEARS. since i went to airline once and cops told me to take my plaque out and go  home, i got it on video i dont know where the video is though
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 08:25 PM~14903994
> *I member this time in da 90s....and this one time at richmond....and this one time.......:ugh: save yalls breathe and arthiritis.......
> *


u werent around when the scene was at its best. back on richmond lambo doors didnt even exist and the biggest rims u saw on a car were 20 inch and that was rare....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 27 2009, 08:29 PM~14904059
> *
> *


like homie fredo said, tags legit, lights work brakes work, shits tight they cant do anything but let u go....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont care what people think been at this game to long to worry what another person says. I like when i cruise and someone looks and gives a thumbs up and that comes from older people from neighborhoods like Pearland. I dont feel ashamed to tell my bosses what i cruise in on weekends or what i like to do. There first reaction is of suprise because i am not tatted up or talk ghetto but when we talk about the sport what we do is nothing different from the other car sports just has more spice.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 08:30 PM~14904076
> *u werent around when the scene was at its best. back on richmond lambo doors didnt even exist and the biggest rims u saw on  a car were 20 inch and that was rare....
> *


Were not gona gte into all dat but see da difference between then n now.....is eeeeeverybody was lowridin..........and it was kool....now there's all types of shit dat I don't know wat to even call wich is more popular than lowridin...like y'all said...when they see a lowrider they frown on it...unless its a impala wich ain't but a handful of those actually ridin on da road.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14904115
> *I dont care what people think been at this game to long to worry what another person says. I like when i cruise and someone looks and gives a thumbs up and that comes from older people from neighborhoods like Pearland. I dont feel ashamed to tell my bosses what i cruise in on weekends or what i like to do. There first reaction is of suprise because i am not tatted up or talk ghetto but when we talk about the sport what we do is nothing different from the other car sports just has more spice.
> *


its not a sport :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 10:34 PM~14904114
> *like homie fredo said, tags legit, lights work brakes work, shits tight they cant do anything but let u go....
> *


Yea never understood why people ride dirty with no insurance and shit all expired. When I cruise I have piece of mind that they aint got shit on me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 27 2009, 08:36 PM~14904139
> *Yea never understood why people ride dirty with no insurance and shit all expired. When I cruise I have piece of mind that they aint got shit on me
> *


:biggrin: fucka ***** named inchurance and drivers licence....:biggrin: 








But to be real.....there cops.....they will find something to fuck wit u about......wether we like it or not


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

before us hot rods ran up and down racing every where but they cant do it anymore they shut them down to the point where they found ways to chill without make a big scene. They are every where and still popular just like lowriding but who wants to cruise and get harrassed or get honked at by something you thought was a tug boat. who brought out those damn horns shit im old those things scare the shit out of me :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2009, 09:35 PM~14904129
> *its not a sport :uh:
> *


it is a sport its also an art form and a way of life


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 08:39 PM~14904171
> *before us hot rods ran up and down racing every where but they cant do it anymore they shut them down to the point where they found ways to chill without make a big scene. They are every where and still popular just like lowriding but who wants to cruise and get harrassed or get honked at by something you thought was a tug boat. who brought out those damn horns shit im old those things scare the shit out of me :biggrin:
> *


How many hot rods are out there compared to how many lowriders are out there????? Numbers speak volumes...........there ain't enuff "lowriders' in houston to geta movement going again point blank period......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 08:41 PM~14904193
> *it is a sport its also an art form and a way of life
> *


agreed


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 10:38 PM~14904170
> *:biggrin: fucka ***** named inchurance and drivers licence....:biggrin:
> But to be real.....there cops.....they will find something to fuck wit u about......wether we like it or not
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 10:17 PM~14903902
> *I remember once back in the mid 90's we did a benefit to help a foundation for officers in Houston. That went a long way and the people who actually showed up and helped well most officers saw that and we gained respect. I know what everyone thinks like you said "Here we go again same BS with no outcome" but thinking outside the box may help, just a suggestion. Toys for Tots is great and i know they see how much everyone sticks together and helps out each other in a time of need like this weekends BBQ, thats why they push us away their envious they can break us up but cant keep us down.
> *


fuck toys for tots, fk blue santa.. fk all that other bullshit. you can put "the badge means you care" and "100 club" stickers all over your shit. aint gonna change shit. 




> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 10:25 PM~14903994
> *I member this time in da 90s....and this one time at richmond....and this one time.......:ugh: save yalls breathe and arthiritis.......
> *


bitch, you just mad you was about 5 years old when we use to claim richmond every sat night.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 09:41 PM~14904193
> *it is a sport its also an art form and a way of life
> *


i dont think hotrodders call it a sport, or bikers....the way i see it (my opinion)

if you think its a sport, then you are just passing by until you find another "sport" to keep your attention


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 09:42 PM~14904199
> *How many hot rods are out there compared to how many lowriders are out there????? Numbers speak volumes...........there ain't enuff "lowriders' in houston to geta movement going again point blank period......
> *


not that it makes the biggest difference but after letting my ride sit in my garage untouched for 5 years i am bringing it out to make a difference. I have 2 other friends that are doing the same we all have candy painted cars with all the works just sitting waiting for a reason to come out. I guarentee there is more out there


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14904199
> *How many hot rods are out there compared to how many lowriders are out there????? Numbers speak volumes...........there ain't enuff "lowriders' in houston to geta movement going again point blank period......
> *


its hard wuey, most of the peps cruising at there on wknds are young kids that really never felt the enjoyment of riding in alowlow, these new cruisers are been adapted to new diferent era stuff, like bags and lambos, ITS NOT OUR TASTE, NO ITS NOT, but thats what peps are doing now days,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2009, 10:46 PM~14904240
> *i dont think hotrodders call it a sport, or bikers....the way i see it (my opinion)
> 
> if you think its a sport, then you are just passing by until you find another "sport" to keep your attention
> *


eggzactly


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2009, 09:46 PM~14904240
> *i dont think hotrodders call it a sport, or bikers....the way i see it (my opinion)
> 
> if you think its a sport, then you are just passing by until you find another "sport" to keep your attention
> *



a sport is based on competition thats part of wanting to win at car shows a sport is also a passion for something you are talented at. If thats not a definition of Lowriding i dont know what it. My Opinoin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 10:48 PM~14904265
> *a sport is based on competition thats part of wanting to win at car shows a sport is also a passion for something you are talented at. If thats not a definition of Lowriding i dont know what it. My Opinoin
> *


i for one, aint trying to "compete" with anybody.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 09:48 PM~14904265
> *a sport is based on competition thats part of wanting to win at car shows a sport is also a passion for something you are talented at. If thats not a definition of Lowriding i dont know what it. My Opinoin
> *


you said it...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 27 2009, 10:51 PM~14904278
> *you said it...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 27 2009, 08:46 PM~14904245
> *its hard wuey, most of the peps cruising at there on wknds are young kids that really never felt the enjoyment of riding in alowlow, these new cruisers are been adapted to new diferent era stuff, like bags and lambos, ITS NOT OUR TASTE, NO ITS NOT, but thats what peps are doing now days,
> *


Exactly.....****** ain't lowridin like back then.....we migjht have a good chill spot one weekend and then the next week there's half da people there......cuz half da people think dat shit boring....and can't cruise nohwere cuz not everybody like to drive they shit everywhere.....lose lose situation.....basically it won't..and will not happen.....sorry but true..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 08:50 PM~14904277
> *i for one, aint trying to "compete" with anybody.
> *


thats cause ur fat ass aint really a lowrider, u here just trying to make friends, haha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 08:50 PM~14904277
> *i for one, aint trying to "compete" with anybody.
> *


You'd be competing if there was a basket of wings and free jonas brothers ringtones up for grabs.....:uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 10:48 PM~14904265
> *a sport is based on competition thats part of wanting to win at car shows a sport is also a passion for something you are talented at. If thats not a definition of Lowriding i dont know what it. My Opinoin
> *


Never cared for the plastic...my "trophy" comes from cruising my car after a long week of working on it...or just the satisfaction of knowing that I own them...To this day I still catch myself taking a peek out the window just to check em out :biggrin:  

But like you said thats your opinion and this is mine so guess neither one of us is right nor wrong :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 08:52 PM~14904288
> *Exactly.....****** ain't lowridin like back then.....we migjht have a good chill spot one weekend and then the next week there's half da people there......cuz half da people think dat shit boring....and can't cruise nohwere cuz not everybody like to drive they shit everywhere.....lose lose situation.....basically it won't..and will not happen.....sorry but true..
> *


fuck!!!!!! i hate the truth, im gona get drunk this wknd thanks to ur coment :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 27 2009, 10:54 PM~14904307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wings maybe.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 09:52 PM~14904288
> *Exactly.....****** ain't lowridin like back then.....we migjht have a good chill spot one weekend and then the next week there's half da people there......cuz half da people think dat shit boring....and can't cruise nohwere cuz not everybody like to drive they shit everywhere.....lose lose situation.....basically it won't..and will not happen.....sorry but true..
> *


 :0


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Aug 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14904360
> *:0
> *


Put some 13's on yo caprice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 09:52 PM~14904288
> *Exactly.....****** ain't lowridin like back then.....we migjht have a good chill spot one weekend and then the next week there's half da people there......cuz half da people think dat shit boring....and can't cruise nohwere cuz not everybody like to drive they shit everywhere.....lose lose situation.....basically it won't..and will not happen.....sorry but true..
> *


 :uh: sorry i called you up and exposed the truth....didnt mean to hurt your feeling about that chill spot on the nawf :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 27 2009, 10:59 PM~14904372
> *Put some 13's on yo caprice!!! :cheesy:
> *


bet he don't


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 10:59 PM~14904380
> *bet he don't
> *


Pics of the capala on spokes?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya estoy bien pedo y estoy 45 min 4rm my house fuck


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 27 2009, 11:00 PM~14904387
> *Pics of the capala on spokes?
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Q onda dailyhopper como andamos


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 27 2009, 08:56 PM~14904330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...y'all bad.....I told ken it was gone suck....:0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 09:43 PM~14904222
> *fuck toys for tots, fk blue santa..  fk all that other bullshit.    you can put "the badge means you care" and "100 club" stickers all over your shit.  aint gonna change shit.
> bitch, you just mad you was about 5 years old when we use to claim richmond every sat night.
> *


it might not change anything but it puts a bug in their ear


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 27 2009, 11:01 PM~14904409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 27 2009, 09:54 PM~14904319
> *Never cared for the plastic...my "trophy" comes from cruising my car after a long week of working on it...or just the satisfaction of knowing that I own them...To this day I still catch myself taking a peek out the window just to check em out :biggrin:
> 
> But like you said thats your opinion and this is mine so guess neither one of us is right nor wrong :cheesy:
> *



  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X 100 never care about
plastic....just crusing and pride on your ride ...(its a way of life not a sport)
El O.G WIZARD...........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 27 2009, 09:02 PM~14904421
> *Q onda dailyhopper como andamos
> *


AKI PASANDOLA KE DICEN LOS H TOWN MAJICOS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 08:52 PM~14904288
> *Exactly.....****** ain't lowridin like back then.....we migjht have a good chill spot one weekend and then the next week there's half da people there......cuz half da people think dat shit boring....and can't cruise nohwere cuz not everybody like to drive they shit everywhere.....lose lose situation.....basically it won't..and will not happen.....sorry but true..
> *


well junior, when you finish your car u can go wherever u want ok :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 11:42 PM~14904898
> *well junior,  when you finish your car u can go wherever u want ok :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 27 2009, 09:42 PM~14904898
> *well junior,  when you finish your car u can go wherever u want ok :biggrin:
> *


Der u go again wit dat bull...I mean BITCHASSNESS......


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Aug 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14904751
> *AKI PASANDOLA KE DICEN LOS H TOWN MAJICOS
> *


Ya andamos bien pedos asta la chingada homie pero segun asiendola de mecanicos para tratar de ir al picnic el sunday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 09:48 PM~14904976
> *Der u go again wit dat bull...I mean BITCHASSNESS......
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 08:34 PM~14904119
> *Were not gona gte into all dat but see da difference between then n now.....is eeeeeverybody was lowridin..........and it was kool....now there's all types of shit dat I don't know wat to even call wich is more popular than lowridin...like y'all said...when they see a lowrider they frown on it...unless its a impala wich ain't but a handful of those actually ridin on da road.....
> *


u mean when they see a lowrider or they see a bucket? :biggrin:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 27 2009, 09:49 PM~14904989
> *Ya andamos bien pedos asta la chingada homie  pero segun asiendola de mecanicos para tratar de ir al picnic el  sunday
> *


ESO ES TODO NOMAS TRANKILOS Y NO HAY DE OTRA MAS KE ECHARLE CHINGASOS UNO MISMO A LOS CARROS


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

ARRIBA LOS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Aug 27 2009, 11:38 PM~14905580
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :
> *


calmado homie anda muy agresivo pero simon q vivan los low lows :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Friday n raining


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 27 2009, 09:30 PM~14904076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is more out there....that just aint worth taking out not for todays cruising


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

n fk all these explanations about lowriding, cus none of them right.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02+Aug 28 2009, 12:38 AM~14905580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guns are bad :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14904199
> *How many hot rods are out there compared to how many lowriders are out there????? Numbers speak volumes...........there ain't enuff "lowriders' in houston to geta movement going again point blank period......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2009, 06:05 AM~14906823
> *guns are bad  :uh:
> *


guns are bad if there pointed at you


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 27 2009, 09:54 PM~14904319
> *Never cared for the plastic...my "trophy" comes from cruising my car after a long week of working on it...or just the satisfaction of knowing that I own them...To this day I still catch myself taking a peek out the window just to check em out :biggrin:
> 
> But like you said thats your opinion and this is mine so guess neither one of us is right nor wrong :cheesy:
> *


calm down tripple O.G.

:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

YADDAMODAFUCKINSAYIN!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2009, 08:19 AM~14907082
> *FRIDAY! :biggrin:
> *


slacker


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2009, 07:37 AM~14907174
> *slacker
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

yup! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2009, 09:08 AM~14907355
> *:roflmao:
> 
> yup! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

at LEAST the drunk pick looks like me. that broad dont look like me. :nono:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

still breakin boys off


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2009, 09:25 AM~14907453
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> at LEAST the drunk pick looks like me. that broad dont look like me. :nono:
> *


stop lying, thats you in both pics.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2009, 08:47 AM~14907637
> *stop lying, thats you in both pics.
> *


LOL!!! WTF fool!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2009, 09:52 AM~14907685
> *LOL!!! WTF fool!!!
> *


theres 1 more of brawd passed out on floor, that looks like you too.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Q onda sicko


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 28 2009, 08:36 AM~14907538
> *still breakin boys off
> *


heard back from your boy? he took that frame yesterday but was having issues draggin it home.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2009, 08:25 AM~14907453
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> at LEAST the drunk pick looks like me. that broad dont look like me. :nono:
> *


if we buy you a nightie like that will you take the pic to compare side by side...just to shut fools up you know...nothing better than proving a guy erong right?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2009, 09:06 AM~14907788
> *theres 1 more of brawd passed out on floor, that looks like you too.
> *


:rant:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 28 2009, 09:39 AM~14908096
> *if we buy you a nightie like that will you take the pic to compare side by side...just to shut fools up you know...nothing better than proving a guy erong right?
> *


LOL!! you gotta point there.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 28 2009, 08:37 AM~14908084
> *heard back from your boy? he took that frame yesterday but was having issues draggin it home.
> *


told him to use a trailer :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2009, 09:56 AM~14908288
> *told him to use a trailer  :uh:
> *


i kept offering to take it up there for him ... he said he got...then calls me from 45. :ugh: said he was gonna get another driver to put some dolles o the back end


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 28 2009, 10:37 AM~14908084
> *heard back from your boy? he took that frame yesterday but was having issues draggin it home.
> *


Yea he did say he was going to get it.... but that's the last I heard


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 28 2009, 10:50 AM~14908205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just want a free nightie :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2009, 10:56 AM~14908288
> *told him to use a trailer  :uh:
> *


dont talk about trailers someones around that might have bad flashbacks.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 28 2009, 07:33 AM~14906896
> *calm down tripple O.G.
> 
> :ugh:
> *


Calm down with that sig triple O.G..........Oh wait thats UGK my bad :ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 28 2009, 10:27 AM~14908633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

hello hrny brn eyz.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2009, 10:40 AM~14908731
> *dont talk about trailers  someones around that might have bad flashbacks.
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Aug 28 2009, 11:46 AM~14909481
> *hello hrny brn eyz.
> *


:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2009, 12:52 PM~14909555
> *:ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MizzLowRiderLady (May 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

, McHam
:uh: :uh: :0 thats it ????????????????????/


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 28 2009, 11:09 AM~14909776
> *, McHam
> :uh:  :uh:  :0 thats it ????????????????????/
> *


Yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MizzLowRiderLady_@Aug 28 2009, 01:07 PM~14909746
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087
> *


and then? :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 28 2009, 11:06 AM~14908996
> *Calm down with that sig triple O.G..........Oh wait thats UGK my bad :ugh:
> *


:yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 28 2009, 09:53 AM~14908252-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Aug 28 2009, 11:11 AM~14909807
> *Yes sir!  :biggrin:
> *


CHIPPING :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 28 2009, 12:20 PM~14909926
> *:0
> *


:angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2009, 02:16 PM~14910616
> *:angel: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2009, 02:16 PM~14911335
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 27 2009, 09:04 PM~14903736
> *nothin will ever change the way the law view us and what we do.....we have been having car shows and car washes and participating in parades and giving toys to lil ones for as long as i can remember.....a groupe of old guys with hot rods can gather in a parkin lot with no problems with the law....we try that shit we have to go through a full inspection to leave .....that shit comes with it so all u can do is keep yo shit legit and they cant do shit
> *


u gotta also member dat most old guys dont act like asses an do burn outs like dem dumbass fools dat like to make asses of demselfs....im just sayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Aug 28 2009, 03:42 PM~14911675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do that sometimes..after a few pitchers of beer and patron shots. kinda why broadway wings banned me.


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2009, 07:37 AM~14907174
> *slacker
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUNNY


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2009, 04:11 PM~14912015
> *:loco:
> i do that sometimes..after a few pitchers of beer and patron shots.      kinda why broadway wings banned me.
> *


 :0 Ima have to call him


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 28 2009, 04:18 PM~14912126
> *:0 Ima have to call him
> *


call em. i dont give a fk. i go to bayou city now!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 28 2009, 04:39 PM~14912400
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 28 2009, 04:35 PM~14912349
> *call em.    i dont give a fk.  i go to bayou city now!!
> *


bayou city is no bueno


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14910332


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2009, 05:57 PM~14913384
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14910332
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: foo tried to own me and owned himself


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Aug 28 2009, 06:03 PM~14913451
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: foo tried to own me and owned himself
> *


poor los got your bullets on that one. lmao


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 28 2009, 06:06 PM~14913488
> *poor los got your bullets on that one.  lmao
> *


he said something about he got them off myspace.that he searched for my last name.somebody must of told him a wrong name.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Aug 28 2009, 06:23 PM~14913706
> *he said something about he got them off myspace.that he searched for my last name.somebody must of told him a wrong name.
> *


that fool got self owned


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 28 2009, 06:36 PM~14913883
> *that fool got self owned
> *


All day everyday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com - Vinyl Rewind 7pm-???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2009, 08:38 PM~14833109
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY LOOKIN FOR SOME SUPPORT FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> MY MOM WAS DIAGNOSED WITH BREAST CANCER AND MEDICAL BILLS ARE PILING UP. SO MY FAMILY AND I ARE HAVING A PLATE SALE TO TRY TO HELP MY FAMILY THROUGH THIS TRYING TIME.
> ...


I HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YALL THERE.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 28 2009, 06:36 PM~14913883
> *that fool got self owned
> *


x2 i didnt even have to break a sweat on that one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats funny.. tried callin low, but no answer.. wait till he see this.. :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone got a run 3.8 v6 for sale if so hit me up please thanks


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone else get their lottery ticket 4. Tonight


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Another Sic creation caught off of 225 today ....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 28 2009, 08:08 PM~14915649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 28 2009, 10:08 PM~14915649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: THANKS FOR DA PIC BRO, I KNEW U COULD DO IT!!!!  LLA NOMAS FALTA EL VIDEO!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 28 2009, 07:51 PM~14914578
> *thats funny.. tried callin low, but no answer.. wait till he see this.. :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2009, 07:30 PM~14914430
> *I HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YALL THERE.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 28 2009, 11:50 PM~14916445
> *:biggrin:  THANKS FOR DA PIC BRO, I KNEW U COULD DO IT!!!!   LLA NOMAS FALTA EL VIDEO!!!! :cheesy:
> *


put that linc on the bumper, then you'd have a clean hopper. til then shut the fuck up about your buckets.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2009, 11:53 AM~14919780
> *put that linc on the bumper, then you'd have a clean hopper.  til then shut the fuck up about your buckets.
> *


 :0 :no:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 28 2009, 09:50 PM~14916445
> *:biggrin:  THANKS FOR DA PIC BRO, I KNEW U COULD DO IT!!!!   LLA NOMAS FALTA EL VIDEO!!!! :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 29 2009, 03:18 PM~14920343
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


headlights at bumper weigh too much. think imma take mine out too..to get few more inches.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2009, 02:45 PM~14920494
> *headlights at bumper weigh too much.    think imma take mine out too..to get few more inches.
> *


do it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Aug 28 2009, 09:50 PM~14915508
> *Another Sic creation caught off of 225 today ....
> 
> 
> ...


****** CAN HATE ALL THEY WANT THAT BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 28 2009, 09:08 PM~14915649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2009, 01:45 PM~14920494
> *headlights at bumper weigh too much.    think imma take mine out too..to get few more inches.
> *


you needd inches off ................................................... :twak: :twak: :twak:your belly guey :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :angel: :angel:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2009, 01:53 PM~14919780
> *put that linc on the bumper, then you'd have a clean hopper.  til then shut the fuck up about your buckets.
> *


FK U FAT PIECE OF SHIT, YOUR STILL ON TIME OUT BITCH!!!! :uh: 
HOP YOUR PIECE OF SHIT...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 29 2009, 03:43 PM~14921096
> *FK U FAT PIECE OF SHIT, YOUR STILL ON TIME OUT BITCH!!!! :uh:
> HOP YOUR PIECE OF SHIT...
> *


 :0 :0 ..... dile algo, lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 29 2009, 03:18 PM~14920343
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ORALE!!!! TOO BAD BITCH DONT WORK ANYMORE...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 29 2009, 03:44 PM~14921100
> *:0  :0 ..... dile algo, lol
> *


no lo calientes wey :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 29 2009, 03:45 PM~14921111
> *no lo calientes wey  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: :guns: :guns: :rofl:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2009, 03:45 PM~14920494
> *headlights at bumper weigh too much.    think imma take mine out too..to get few more inches.
> *


JUST MAKE SURE YOUR NOT INSIDE THE CAR WHEN YOU TRY TO HOP IT FAT BITCH OR ELSE IT WONT HOP FOR SHIT PUTO!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2009, 03:49 PM~14921128
> *
> *


pass the wire


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 29 2009, 05:44 PM~14921100
> *:0  :0 ..... dile algo, lol
> *


NO POBRECITO EL CABRON... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 29 2009, 05:45 PM~14921111
> *no lo calientes wey  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: EPALE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 29 2009, 04:49 PM~14921134
> *pass the wire
> *


Watch a lot of movies huh?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2009, 03:52 PM~14921154
> *Watch a lot of movies huh?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 29 2009, 03:47 PM~14921118
> *:dunno:  :guns:  :guns:  :rofl:
> *


chale esos


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Some cold ass coronas sound good with some shots!









































And some hoodrats!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2009, 03:55 PM~14921176
> *Some cold ass coronas sound good with some shots!
> *






 :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Wow nikka wow!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 29 2009, 04:58 PM~14921197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your website coming along pretty tight


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 29 2009, 04:02 PM~14921214
> *Wow nikka wow!
> *


 :biggrin: nah im straight


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Aug 29 2009, 05:43 PM~14921096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats my plan for tonight.. and you know the spot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excuses4life_@Aug 29 2009, 05:53 PM~14921158
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

who's got some 8" cylinders for sale?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 29 2009, 07:53 PM~14921856
> *who's got some 8" cylinders for sale?
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2009, 07:59 PM~14921912
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

So whats up Houston Lowriders? You all were talking about getting something going like a cruise spot or chill spot. Did you all give up on the idea?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Aug 29 2009, 06:44 PM~14922226
> *So whats up Houston Lowriders? You all were talking about getting something going like a cruise spot or chill spot. Did you all give up on the idea?
> *


aint no body gona do anything about it homie, this topic is 50% non riders and 45% cheerleaders :biggrin: , yall just keep doing yall thing at 45 and tidwell


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 29 2009, 04:09 PM~14921259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there is a lot of nice ass rides at there


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

seen some lowlows in clearlake tonight


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 29 2009, 06:50 PM~14922288
> *aint no body gona do anything about it homie, this topic is 50% non riders and  45% cheerleaders  :biggrin: , yall just keep doing yall thing at 45 and tidwell
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin: 30 :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 29 2009, 08:20 PM~14922522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 29 2009, 07:20 PM~14922522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay guey


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2009, 06:35 PM~14921414
> *struck a nerve huh?  :biggrin:
> thats my plan for tonight.. and you know the spot.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 29 2009, 08:15 PM~14922936
> *:biggrin: 30 :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 29 2009, 07:50 PM~14922288
> *aint no body gona do anything about it homie, this topic is 50% non riders and  45% cheerleaders  :biggrin: , yall just keep doing yall thing at 45 and tidwell
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg+Aug 29 2009, 08:44 PM~14922226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics of it didnt happen


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 29 2009, 06:50 PM~14922288
> *aint no body gona do anything about it homie, this topic is 50% non riders and  45% cheerleaders  :biggrin: , yall just keep doing yall thing at 45 and tidwell
> *


Apenas regrese de westimer aya andavan homies de houston stylez andava el sick but dey still cruisin en downtown tryin 2 get zum hoes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. just got home from a night or riding.. my ****** rug442, santos and moneymaker some ridaz.. we stay on the switches.. hwy 6 was a lil dead.. but it was ok...

we went 3 deep to downtown.. aint nothing like kandy under the city lights


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 30 2009, 01:02 AM~14924883
> *Apenas regrese de westimer  aya andavan homies de houston stylez  andava el sick  but dey still cruisin en downtown  tryin 2 get zum hoes
> *


no hoes.. but we broke necks..

me and santos broke a slab off on 45 and 610...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 03:04 AM~14924888
> *no hoes.. but we broke necks..
> 
> me and santos broke a slab off on 45 and 610...
> *


but 1 of his swangas prolly worth more then your whole car.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 01:04 AM~14924888
> *no hoes.. but we broke necks..
> 
> me and santos broke a slab off on 45 and 610...
> *


Daz wuz up fool santos juz call me n told me da shit .....breakin boys off.....


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Come on out gonna be a beautiful day to be at the park !!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 30 2009, 08:19 AM~14925255
> *Come on out gonna be a beautiful day to be at the park !!!
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: wish i could make it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 30 2009, 01:18 AM~14924929
> *Daz wuz up fool  santos juz call me n told me da shit  .....breakin boys off.....
> *


what time you rollin today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 10:02 AM~14925536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but what it do?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:around:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 08:20 AM~14925600
> *what time you rollin today
> *


Im on my way im closed 2 hwy 6 u goin?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 10:02 AM~14925536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no unfinished pics jerky :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking for an 80s box caprice driver door. Rust and dent free. Don't need the trim or mirror got to be real decent. Pm me if you got one


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 09:02 AM~14925536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2009, 12:27 PM~14926251
> *:uh:
> *



fahk juu beesh


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 08:02 AM~14925536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 11:28 AM~14926253
> *fahk juu beesh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 10:02 AM~14925536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2009, 02:57 PM~14927396
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what you do to get out....jump out, over the door :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 30 2009, 01:59 PM~14927405
> *what you do to get out....jump out, over the door :biggrin:
> *


its a tight fit...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I HAVE SOME 18's BLACK SPOKE KNOCK-OFF's WITH NEW FALKEN TIRES LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME PUMPS, LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 30 2009, 03:12 PM~14927467
> *I HAVE SOME 18's BLACK SPOKE KNOCK-OFF's WITH NEW FALKEN TIRES LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME PUMPS, LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.
> *



not interested but i got 3 set of pumps If u interested u know 
were i stay


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 30 2009, 03:27 PM~14927524
> *not interested  but i got 3 set of pumps If u interested u know
> were i stay
> *


how much


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

LAC PoLICE!!:0 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Good picnin


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2009, 02:11 AM~14924908
> *but 1 of his swangas prolly worth more then your whole car.
> *


 :uh: always gotta hate....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 03:43 PM~14928006
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Q onda con los videos downy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Aug 30 2009, 03:54 PM~14928066
> *:uh: always gotta hate....
> *


that ****** on da ignore list already!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 30 2009, 04:07 PM~14928151
> *Q onda con los videos downy
> *


ay van got some more on the oven editing right now


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Sick713 u made it home?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 30 2009, 04:35 PM~14928312
> *Sick713  u made it home?
> *


yea.. we put it on the trailor..
ill fix it tommorow..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Taking the drivetrain out right?


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2009, 03:01 PM~14927412
> *its a tight fit...
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

NO MORE LOCK DOORS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Aug 30 2009, 03:59 PM~14927405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 30 2009, 04:51 PM~14928415
> *Taking the drivetrain out right?
> *


yea soon as i get the hoist and stand from my pops. should have it out in a week or 2..then sandblast :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2009, 04:51 PM~14928420
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you ever take a pic of that item you found at his house?
> ...


what item. no need to sneak diss, say whats on your mind :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2009, 07:01 PM~14928485
> *what item. no need to sneak diss, say whats on your mind  :buttkick:
> *


fine, that flea market wedding ring he found at your crib. heart shaped cubic zarconia stone on that bitch too.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2009, 05:03 PM~14928505
> *fine,  that flea market wedding ring he found at your crib.  heart shaped cubic zarconia stone on that bitch too.
> *


must be the one that was left here cuz i havent ever bought a ring for anyone. so f/o


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2009, 07:06 PM~14928523
> *must be the one that was left here cuz i havent ever bought a ring for anyone. so f/o
> *


still funny


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 07:08 PM~14928536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats with the trailers? how far out is this place?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2009, 05:21 PM~14928615
> *whats with the trailers? how far out is this place?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 07:28 PM~14928656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

knowumsayin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i was trying to edit these vidos and i fuck them up more but ya get the point 




 :0 :0 




 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYBODY. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT YESTERDAY AND SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT AT MY MOMS BENEFIT. LAYITLOW MEMBERS CAME OUT IN FULL FORCE AND SHOWED LOVE. IT FELT GOOD TO SEE THAT EVEN THOUGH IT WASN'T A "LATIN KUSTOMS" EVENT LOWRIDERS STILL CAME OUT AND SHOWED SUPPORT FOR A FELLOW LOWRIDER AND HIS FAMILY IN THEIR TIME OF NEED. ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR BENEFIT. ME AND MY FAMILY ARE VERY GREATFUL AND APPRECIATE EVERYONES SINCERITY.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 30 2009, 05:50 PM~14928801
> *WASSUP EVERYBODY. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT YESTERDAY AND SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT AT MY MOMS BENEFIT. LAYITLOW MEMBERS CAME OUT IN FULL FORCE AND SHOWED LOVE. IT FELT GOOD TO SEE THAT EVEN THOUGH IT WASN'T A "LATIN KUSTOMS" EVENT LOWRIDERS STILL CAME OUT AND SHOWED SUPPORT FOR A FELLOW LOWRIDER AND HIS FAMILY IN THEIR TIME OF NEED. ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU TO ALL MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR BENEFIT. ME AND MY FAMILY ARE VERY GREATFUL AND APPRECIATE EVERYONES SINCERITY.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boiler customs...


shit name it woodridge customs..

backyard built.. not bought.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: 




 hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 08:15 PM~14929027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know all camera man would have had to do is turn the camera 90 degrees 

i'm just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2009, 06:19 PM~14929066
> *you know  all camera man would have had to do is turn the camera 90 degrees
> 
> i'm just sayin' namsayin'
> *


o really nekka ????????????????????/

it was ok i was trying to edit them on this program that i have but they got fucked up and im too lazy to upload em again :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

baby crazy done went hollywood


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

NOT TAKIN SIDES , BUT I THINK THE BLUE CUTLASS GOT IT!!!!!
I THINK THAT THE BROWN CAR WAS SUPPOSED TO BE AT A MUD SLINGIN COMPITION....
uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

AND THEN WE SAW HOW A REAL LOWRIDER ROLLS 








:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 06:02 PM~14928906
> *boiler customs...
> shit name it woodridge customs..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14929313
> *AND THEN WE SAW HOW A REAL LOWRIDER ROLLS
> 
> 
> ...


he really drives a neon? no wonder hrny wouldn't give em no play.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Aug 30 2009, 06:40 PM~14929279
> *NOT TAKIN SIDES , BUT I THINK THE BLUE CUTLASS GOT IT!!!!!
> I THINK THAT THE BROWN CAR WAS SUPPOSED TO BE AT A MUD SLINGIN COMPITION....
> uffin:
> *


Mayne....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 06:44 PM~14929313
> *AND THEN WE SAW HOW A REAL LOWRIDER ROLLS
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 06:44 PM~14929313
> *AND THEN WE SAW HOW A REAL LOWRIDER ROLLS
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Aug 30 2009, 06:40 PM~14929279
> *NOT TAKIN SIDES , BUT I THINK THE BLUE CUTLASS GOT IT!!!!!
> I THINK THAT THE BROWN CAR WAS SUPPOSED TO BE AT A MUD SLINGIN COMPITION....
> uffin:
> *


it was pretty close, both cars were working pretty good, OVERALL LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THATS WHAT IT COUNTS, .. THIS IS WHAT WE LIKE!!, THIS IS GOOD FOR LOWRIDING


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 06:48 PM~14929361
> *it was pretty close, both cars were working pretty good, OVERALL LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THATS WHAT IT COUNTS, .. THIS IS WHAT WE LIKE!!,  THIS IS GOOD FOR LOWRIDING
> *


   BIEN FRIENDLY TOO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 05:45 PM~14928760
> *i was trying to edit these vidos and i fuck them up more but ya get the point
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE DOWNY INSTIGATOR!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 04:45 PM~14928375
> *yea.. we put it on the trailor..
> ill fix it tommorow..
> *


Fuck it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 30 2009, 06:46 PM~14929339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2009, 06:46 PM~14929339
> *he really drives a neon?  no wonder hrny wouldn't give em no play.
> *


Gota be a focus ss or a yandy painted honda....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 30 2009, 05:21 PM~14928615
> *whats with the trailers? how far out is this place?
> *


IT DNT MATTER HOW FAR IT WAS U FAT ASS, WE MADE IT THERE, AND UR ASS STILL SITTING EATING WINGS, PINCHE GORDO MAMON :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 07:11 PM~14928554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*that bitch his nice.... *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 30 2009, 06:55 PM~14929424
> *that bitch his nice....
> *


thank u sir  :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 06:48 PM~14929361
> *it was pretty close, both cars were working pretty good, OVERALL LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AND THATS WHAT IT COUNTS, .. THIS IS WHAT WE LIKE!!,  THIS IS GOOD FOR LOWRIDING
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

After leaving the picnic on I-10



















:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 30 2009, 09:20 PM~14929637
> *After leaving the picnic on I-10
> 
> 
> ...


What ever it takes. :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boiler i got some good used trailer tires. they still have good tread for around town. i wouldnt trust them going to california or florida, but would be good for what u use them for. let me know. cheap :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 30 2009, 07:20 PM~14929637
> *After leaving the picnic on I-10
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 09:27 PM~14929709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats what happens when you talk about trailer tires.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2009, 07:24 PM~14929678
> *boiler i got some good used trailer tires.  they still have good tread for around town. i wouldnt trust them going to california or florida, but would be good for what u use them for. let me know. cheap  :biggrin:
> *


kool , i do need them :biggrin: , pm sent


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 09:27 PM~14929709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It could have been alot worse!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 30 2009, 07:28 PM~14929716
> *Thats what happens when you talk about trailer tires.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah, i wnt talk bad about them anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

a big thanks to 713 lowriderboy for helping me up when the blown tire,


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 09:35 PM~14929804
> * a big thanks to 713 lowriderboy for helping  me up when the blown tire,
> *


No problem guey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 30 2009, 08:53 PM~14929415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 07:27 PM~14929709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No mames dat shits crazy


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 30 2009, 08:20 PM~14929637
> *After leaving the picnic on I-10
> 
> 
> ...


 no que no hay pesoooooooooooooo.............................


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 30 2009, 09:41 PM~14929880
> *no que no hay pesoooooooooooooo.............................
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 30 2009, 07:41 PM~14929880
> *no que no hay pesoooooooooooooo.............................
> *


 te habias tardado, ya estaba viejita la llanta


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 30 2009, 07:20 PM~14929637
> *After leaving the picnic on I-10
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit.. fkin boiler..

man when we was on the freeway.. i started to smell burnt rubber.. i was like.. shit somebody had a blown out.. min later i see boiler sparking up i-10


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14929926
> *te habias tardado, ya estaba viejita la llanta
> *


 o si de seguro le pico un mosco y se poncho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14929931
> *aww shit.. fkin boiler..
> 
> man when we was on the freeway.. i started to smell burnt rubber.. i was like.. shit somebody had a blown out.. min later i see boiler sparking up i-10
> *


 smell burnt rubber maybe heavy weiht lbs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 07:46 PM~14929926
> *te habias tardado, ya estaba viejita la llanta
> *


Shoulda asked big brown for some trailer tires since he got plenty :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 30 2009, 07:49 PM~14929957
> *o si de seguro le pico un mosco y se poncho :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha creo que si :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i bet boiler hasnt even unloaded the car yet..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 30 2009, 07:28 PM~14929716
> *Thats what happens when you talk about trailer tires.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 30 2009, 07:39 PM~14929865
> *No mames dat shits crazy
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2009, 07:55 PM~14930018
> *Shoulda asked big brown for some trailer tires since he got plenty :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


they get the job done


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2009, 07:55 PM~14930018
> *Shoulda asked big brown for some trailer tires since he got plenty :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 30 2009, 07:41 PM~14929880
> *no que no hay pesoooooooooooooo.............................
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 07:28 PM~14928656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 07:56 PM~14930029
> *i bet boiler hasnt even unloaded the car yet..
> *


fuck that car and trailer, got home , threw them in the back yard, i worrie about that shit later :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 07:45 PM~14928760
> *i was trying to edit these vidos and i fuck them up more but ya get the point
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 08:02 PM~14930098
> *fuck that car and trailer, got home , threw them in the back yard, i worrie about that shit later :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14929313
> *AND THEN WE SAW HOW A REAL LOWRIDER ROLLS
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 08:02 PM~14930098
> *fuck that car and trailer, got home , threw them in the back yard, i worrie about that shit later :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 30 2009, 09:20 PM~14929637
> *After leaving the picnic on I-10
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao!


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 30 2009, 08:20 PM~14929637
> *After leaving the picnic on I-10
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: what ever it takes


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 30 2009, 08:26 PM~14930367
> *:thumbsup: what ever it takes
> *


 :yes: , que rollo homie, no cruising today?, i heard there was sum cruising alla by wallisville


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14930018
> *Shoulda asked big brown for some trailer tires since he got plenty :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 09:28 PM~14930397
> *:yes: , que rollo homie, no  cruising today?, i heard there was sum cruising alla by wallisville
> *



 NO homes puro bbq for my nephew, he just got back from la pinche
Guerra..20 yrs old and fighting the whitemans war... :machinegun: :machinegun: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 08:28 PM~14930397
> *:yes: , que rollo homie, no  cruising today?, i heard there was sum cruising alla by wallisville
> *



I was flipping the MC all over WALLISVILLE :biggrin: it was a good day too


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 30 2009, 08:36 PM~14930494
> * NO homes puro bbq for my nephew, he just got back from la pinche
> Guerra..20 yrs old and fighting the whitemans war... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  orale, much rspect 4 ur nephew homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody know shit about photobucket.my bandwith is at 100% and my pics dont work.. wtf...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 30 2009, 08:37 PM~14930512
> *I was flipping the MC all over WALLISVILLE  :biggrin: it was a good day too
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: sic713, switches4life, BigBoi72, chevylo97, BAYTOWNSLC, *rollin-hard*, h-town team 84 caddy, 84 BLAZER

where tootsie

:roflamo: :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2009, 09:39 PM~14930536
> *  orale, much rspect 4 ur nephew homie
> *



 Orale homes thanks


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 08:41 PM~14930556
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: sic713, switches4life, BigBoi72, chevylo97, BAYTOWNSLC, rollin-hard, h-town team 84 caddy, 84 BLAZER
> 
> ...


lol no mames lol he is sleep


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14930621
> *lol  no  mames  lol  he is sleep
> *


haha.. pobrecito


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 08:50 PM~14930675
> *haha.. pobrecito
> *


lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 29 2009, 03:18 PM~14920343
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


I THINK MY BUCKET STILL GOT THIS WON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

<span style=\'color:green\'>man it was a good day homie nice rides came out today 
</span>


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2009, 10:40 PM~14930544
> *anybody know shit about photobucket.my bandwith is at  100% and my pics dont work.. wtf...
> *


Need to open a second account.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

90ed


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 11:12 PM~14930990
> *90ed
> 
> 
> ...



uh ok, wut you buy oscars car or wut?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 30 2009, 09:05 PM~14930898
> *I THINK MY BUCKET STILL GOT THIS WON!!! :biggrin:
> *


then you wake up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:13 PM~14931007
> *uh ok, wut you buy oscars car or wut?
> *


mamselo


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 30 2009, 11:13 PM~14931009
> *then you wake up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WILL TRY THEM OUT SOON!!!  GOTTA MAKE THIS MONEY FIRST ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

the conversion has started


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 09:12 PM~14930990
> *90ed
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 11:16 PM~14931038
> *the conversion has started
> 
> 
> ...


HOPPER?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 09:16 PM~14931038
> *the conversion has started
> 
> 
> ...


:0 must be nice to have all those cadillac inclined friends helping out....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 30 2009, 09:19 PM~14931087
> *HOPPER?
> *


 :no:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Aug 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14931087
> *HOPPER?
> *



his wife said its not in the budget :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, INIMITABLE, SlickDD75, Ol'Dog, $moneymaker$


you got a smile on your face?

:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 10:26 PM~14931203
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, INIMITABLE, SlickDD75, Ol'Dog, $moneymaker$
> you got a smile on your face?
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nono: :nono: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 11:16 PM~14931038
> *the conversion has started
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 11:25 PM~14931188
> *his wife said its not in the budget :roflmao:
> *


???


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:25 PM~14931188
> *his wife said its not in the budget :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 30 2009, 09:35 PM~14931312
> *
> *


 wtf? u back? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14931115
> *:0 must be nice to have all those cadillac inclined friends helping out....
> *


and I'm still paying him...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 30 2009, 11:34 PM~14931310
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nono:  :nono:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



so you didn't like the midget she-male stripper


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 11:45 PM~14931412
> *wtf? u back? :biggrin:
> *


Jus' for lil' bit... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 09:47 PM~14931435
> *and I'm still paying him...
> *


Kool aid n cheese crackers is all id give em....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:47 PM~14931439
> *so you didn't like the midget she-male stripper
> *


your mom still moonlighting?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 30 2009, 11:12 PM~14930990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

whats up homies i selling my 96 caprice 
10 switches 6 batteries 
i lost interest in it $4000


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 10:47 PM~14931439
> *so you didn't like the midget she-male stripper
> *


I WAS EXPECTING PACO.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2009, 09:50 PM~14931483
> *Kool aid n cheese crackers is all id give em....
> *


nah gotta treat the homie right got him whatbruger.. next time i'll pull the t-bones on the grill


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 30 2009, 11:50 PM~14931485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i'm firing the escort service


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14931517
> *
> i'm firing the escort service
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 30 2009, 09:51 PM~14931501
> *I WAS EXPECTING PACO.... :angry:  :angry:
> *


He got drunk


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 30 2009, 11:55 PM~14931546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



or better yet, i can wrap up dave (chevylo97) in a tight red dress and send him over.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 11:58 PM~14931575
> *or better yet, i can wrap up dave (chevylo97) in a tight red dress and send him over.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 12:00 AM~14931604
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



yea that the guy


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone have a bumper kit for sale??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 31 2009, 12:08 AM~14931703
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man that guys gay


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:58 PM~14931575
> *or better yet, i can wrap up dave (chevylo97) in a tight red dress and send him over.
> 
> 
> ...


 lol you still have it :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 31 2009, 12:09 AM~14931715
> *lol you still have it :biggrin:
> *



its a keeper :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 30 2009, 10:08 PM~14931703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U guys spend a lil too much time 2gether....:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2009, 12:19 AM~14931835
> *U guys spend a lil too much time 2gether....:ugh:
> *


seems suspect huh


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

OH WAIT.... ES LUNES... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Ha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2009, 09:58 PM~14931575
> *or better yet, i can wrap up dave (chevylo97) in a tight red dress and send him over.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 30 2009, 07:46 PM~14929339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: STFU Noe... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2009, 09:48 AM~14933722
> *fkin danny... :uh: :twak: :roflmao:
> :ugh:  STFU Noe... :roflmao:
> *


Focus SS 


mayne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 09:56 AM~14934260
> *Focus SS
> mayne
> *


wonder what happened to that guy. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2009, 11:04 AM~14934349
> *wonder what happened to that guy. :ugh:
> *


hear he ran out of town broken hearted 

:dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Is da whorst monday with a hangover


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 31 2009, 10:42 AM~14935245
> *Is da whorst  monday with a hangover
> *


hay guey :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 10:45 AM~14935282
> *hay guey :biggrin:
> *


Pero ayer bien happy de amadres :biggrin: ahorita me voy ala taqueria el ranchito por un menudito lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 12:01 PM~14934893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why ya'll gotta put a 68 on the flyer? what ya'll trying to say? :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 11:59 AM~14935447
> *why ya'll gotta put a 68 on the flyer?  what ya'll trying to say?  :uh:
> *


that we need a special light blue 68 to go to our show....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 31 2009, 10:48 AM~14935320
> *Pero ayer bien happy de amadres  :biggrin: ahorita me voy ala taqueria el ranchito por un menudito lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: pero ayer dandole vuelta y vuelta al parque y alas chelas :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 30 2009, 02:12 PM~14927467
> *I HAVE SOME 18's BLACK SPOKE KNOCK-OFF's WITH NEW FALKEN TIRES LOOKING TO TRADE FOR SOME PUMPS, LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2009, 11:04 AM~14934349
> *wonder what happened to that guy. :ugh:
> *


Hrny drowned him one night


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Aug 31 2009, 01:22 PM~14935696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 12:51 PM~14935973
> *ya'll wouldnt be able to handle the massive crowds that would come.    or the disgruntal baby mommas.
> :0
> *


 :tears:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out Players Paradise sends out a big thankyou to everyone who came and had a good time... Congrats to all the winners at the event just a little sumthing i wouldnt have a pie eating contest at your even it might look a little sumthign like this....

And to think this guy didnt win.....


























The last guy in black at the top of the pic was the winner....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 01:54 PM~14936014
> *:tears:
> *


every wet who's bucket i insulted would be there for revenge.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:* _Shiela_*, SoTexCustomz, 84 BLAZER

uh oh hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Members: _Shiela_, SoTexCustomz





:wave:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2009, 12:47 PM~14935941
> *Hrny drowned him one night
> *


 :roflmao: 

lies..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2009, 03:03 PM~14936859
> *:roflmao:
> 
> lies..
> *


so seriously. what'd you do to ellie to make em RUNOFT? and where did he runoft to?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 31 2009, 03:03 PM~14936857
> *2 Members: _Shiela_, SoTexCustomz
> :wave:
> *


 :uh: o' friendly ass *****


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 02:13 PM~14936944
> *so seriously.  what'd you do to ellie to make em RUNOFT?  and where did he runoft to?
> *


LOL!! you stupid. i didnt do anything to him.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2009, 03:21 PM~14937053
> *LOL!! you stupid. i didnt do anything to him.
> *


maybe that was the problem :0 you being shisty and it drove em over the edge.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 01:14 PM~14936953
> *:uh:  o' friendly ass *****
> *


Bitch dont worry about me, you need to worry about that REINFORCING that TRIKE KIT you bought chubby :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 31 2009, 03:26 PM~14937089
> *Bitch dont worry about me, you need to worry about that REINFORCING that TRIKE KIT you bought chubby    :biggrin:
> *


no need for name calling :tears:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 01:28 PM~14937105
> *no need for name calling    :tears:
> *


Cant say FAT ASS cause Im a lil fluffy myself, lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 31 2009, 03:30 PM~14937124
> *Cant say FAT ASS cause Im a lil fluffy myself, lol
> *


FNU :h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2009, 03:03 PM~14936859
> *:roflmao:
> 
> lies..
> *


just sayin u know the sayin>>>> "IF YO ASS CANT SWIM.....U BOUND TO DRIZZOWN"


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 02:25 PM~14937085
> *maybe that was the problem  :0  you being shisty and it drove em over the edge.
> *


ha! wtf-ever fool! :nono:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2009, 02:31 PM~14937139
> *just sayin u know the sayin>>>> "IF YO ASS CANT SWIM.....U BOUND TO DRIZZOWN"
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 01:54 PM~14936014
> *:tears:
> *


seriously maybe i will bring 68 to ya'll show. just gotta find me a trailer first.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2009, 03:35 PM~14937184
> *
> *


i knew it>>>>>>she got that killa pu$$y.....i seen ele on shortstrokenmufuckas.com


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

What Sappening?
Found this and I thought it was cool.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Aug 31 2009, 04:46 PM~14938001
> *What Sappening?
> Found this and I thought it was cool.
> 
> ...


well its not so nice try


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Aug 31 2009, 04:46 PM~14938001
> *What Sappening?
> Found this and I thought it was cool.
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 31 2009, 03:35 PM~14937184
> *
> *


when you gonna score that yukon?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm sure u can drive the bucket as far as pasadena


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 02:39 PM~14937222
> *seriously maybe i will bring 68 to ya'll show.  just gotta find me a trailer first.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 05:56 PM~14938810
> *I'm sure u can drive the bucket as far as pasadena
> *


don't know, thats kind of far.


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 31 2009, 05:23 PM~14939148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn+Aug 31 2009, 06:23 PM~14939148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


show pic of the ring you found.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 05:27 PM~14939192
> *show pic of the ring you found.
> *


nah..you might try to use the pic for unsuspecting young girls who want the bling


:ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

que pasa switches4life


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 04:47 PM~14939408
> *que pasa switches4life
> *


nada mr streetshow, just working on sumthing


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 05:02 PM~14939566
> *nada mr streetshow, just working on sumthing
> *


ala madre hno: hno: hno: im on my way with the camera phone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 06:11 PM~14939680
> *ala madre  hno:  hno:  hno: im on my way with the camera  phone :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


send pics :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 05:13 PM~14939692
> *send pics :0
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 05:11 PM~14939680
> *ala madre  hno:  hno:  hno: im on my way with the camera  phone :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :biggrin: , i will post a pic later, but no visitors :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 05:18 PM~14939746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :biggrin: , i will post a pic later, but no visitors :biggrin:
> *


esque quiero instigar a la gente :biggrin: pa que hagan la hop en somenthing cleaner :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 06:18 PM~14939746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :biggrin: , i will post a pic later, but no visitors :biggrin:
> *


voy a ir asomarme por el barandal!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 31 2009, 06:18 PM~14939746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speaking of hop....

might want to plan to attend the lil one we wil be having....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo+Aug 31 2009, 05:20 PM~14939772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si senor still chipping should be ready by then :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i need plenty of hoppers to go out to hop to make that the highlight of the show..wont have a ton of cash for ya ....pero algo mas....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

used trailer tire sale :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what bout them braces?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 05:26 PM~14939838
> *i need plenty of hoppers to go out to hop to make that the highlight of the show..wont have a ton of cash for ya ....pero algo mas....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 si hay cash i know chocheerrrios is going  :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 05:20 PM~14939772
> *voy a ir asomarme por el barandal!
> *


i see peps :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2009, 05:29 PM~14939866
> *used trailer tire sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like those trailer tires  ..... .......for my trailer :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 05:32 PM~14939898
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 si hay cash i know chocheerrrios is going    :cheesy:
> *


u kidding right?? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 05:46 PM~14940038
> *u kidding right?? :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh yea i forgot. ill only sell them for trailers. none of that funny business


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 06:32 PM~14939898
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 si hay cash i know chocheerrrios is going    :cheesy:
> *


yeah at very least what the hoppers bring in 


maybe 

single winner take all

and double take all

nomas... one or two bills a peice..?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 05:51 PM~14940085
> *yeah at very least what the hoppers bring in
> maybe
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 07:01 PM~14940224
> *
> *


all that 1,2,3rd gets you like 12 bucks each! :0 

winner take all > better?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 06:05 PM~14940275
> *all that 1,2,3rd gets you like 12 bucks each!  :0
> 
> winner take all  > better?
> *


thats going to be me ha ha ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2009, 07:50 PM~14940083
> *oh yea i forgot. ill only sell them for trailers. none of that funny business
> *


you mean some people put trailer tires on something other than trailers?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 31 2009, 11:59 AM~14936086
> *every wet who's bucket i insulted would be there for revenge.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2009, 04:45 PM~14928023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no mames guey :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2009, 07:06 PM~14941164
> *
> *


 :uh: baller


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:19 PM~14941340
> *:uh: baller
> *


I went ahead and tt monkey she on the way to help with ur laundry


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2009, 07:21 PM~14941379
> *I went ahead and tt monkey she on the way to help with ur laundry
> *


   i like her music :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:25 PM~14941436
> *    i like her music  :biggrin:
> *


Doesn't everyone!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2009, 07:27 PM~14941462
> *Doesn't everyone!
> *


but i think i like amazing retartted tities better :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14941479
> *but i think i like amazing retartted tities better  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah u liked them titties didn't u


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2009, 07:29 PM~14941500
> *Yeah u liked them titties didn't u
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:34 PM~14941570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2009, 07:38 PM~14941620
> *Lmao!
> *


only at the big c :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

im with juiced and we have been cruzin airline and littleyork.....not too many problems with the laws.more and more low lows been out in the last months.i miss the old richmond days


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:42 PM~14941662
> *only at the big c :biggrin:
> *


Only at the big c is right


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 31 2009, 07:42 PM~14941662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin old men clubbin.....:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2009, 08:47 PM~14941734
> *Fuckin old men clubbin.....:uh:
> *


U confusing us with the older people here on lil. And don't be mad cause u can't party like us lol!


Foam party next sun. U down


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

el papa de los pollitos




 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 30 2009, 11:09 PM~14931715
> *lol you still have it :biggrin:
> *


:0 : :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2009, 07:54 PM~14941848
> *U confusing us with the older people here on lil. And don't be mad cause u can't party like us lol!
> Foam party next sun. U down
> *


repping your car club at copa


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 31 2009, 05:51 PM~14940085
> *yeah at very least what the hoppers bring in
> maybe
> 
> ...


$ounds good :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2009, 07:54 PM~14941848
> *U confusing us with the older people here on lil. And don't be mad cause u can't party like us lol!
> Foam party next sun. U down
> *


Ha...foam party were???? :0 went to sorry ass martells Saturday then epic.....I was faaaacccked up.....ain't wake up till like 3pm yesterday...:happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 31 2009, 07:44 PM~14941691
> *im with juiced and we have been cruzin airline and littleyork.....not too many problems with the laws.more and more low lows been out in the last months.i miss the old richmond days
> *


noticed cops are letting lowlows chill now days around there


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 09:01 PM~14941956
> *repping your car club at copa
> *


Already


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 08:02 PM~14941972
> *$ounds good  :biggrin:
> *


How bout u drive in hop and drive home u get all da money???? :0 :0 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 31 2009, 10:00 PM~14941942
> *:0  : :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



how was oscar meyer's weenie?










:uh: ****


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 07:59 PM~14941930
> *el papa de los pollitos
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 new chipper coming soon  :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2009, 09:03 PM~14941988
> *Ha...foam party were???? :0 went to sorry ass martells Saturday then epic.....I was faaaacccked up.....ain't wake up till like 3pm yesterday...:happysad:
> *


Yeah my lil cuz djs there tobad promoters suck


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2009, 05:50 PM~14940083
> *oh yea i forgot. ill only sell them for trailers. none of that funny business
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 08:06 PM~14942015
> *:0 new chipper coming  soon   :biggrin:
> *


pics or didnt happen :0 :0 :0 looks clean guey. :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:08 PM~14942063
> *pics or didnt happen  :0  :0  :0 looks clean guey.  :biggrin:
> *


thank u sir :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2009, 08:03 PM~14941988
> *Ha...foam party were???? :0 went to sorry ass martells Saturday then epic.....I was faaaacccked up.....ain't wake up till like 3pm yesterday...:happysad:
> *


 :uh: chavala


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 08:11 PM~14942100
> *thank u sir :biggrin:
> *


tell em eyy hope somenthing clean :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 31 2009, 08:14 PM~14942137
> *:uh: chavala
> *


Hey....fuck off old man :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard
que le pongas la llantas del hummer pa la otra guey word on the street :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nomas cuidado con los ninos :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2009, 08:06 PM~14942024
> *Yeah my lil cuz djs there tobad promoters suck
> *


Ha wich one ur cuz¿? Yea and my boy promotes there ***** basically lies n begs everybody to go ......oh well by 3rd drink everybody doubles up :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2009, 09:24 PM~14942297
> *Ha wich one ur cuz¿?  Yea and my boy promotes there ***** basically lies n begs everybody to go ......oh well by 3rd drink everybody doubles up :biggrin:
> *


Dj wicked


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:22 PM~14942270
> *rollin-hard
> que le pongas la llantas del hummer pa la otra guey word on the street  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: nomas cuidado con los ninos  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2009, 08:28 PM~14942350
> *Dj wicked
> *


Oh....so next Sunday were da party at???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 08:29 PM~14942372
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :no:
> *


yo nomas chismeo lo que oigo :angel: :angel:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:22 PM~14942270
> *rollin-hard
> que le pongas la llantas del hummer pa la otra guey word on the street  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: nomas cuidado con los ninos  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: mamalo ponle casa :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:31 PM~14942396
> *yo nomas chismeo lo que oigo  :angel:  :angel:
> *


instigator al cien


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 03:18 PM~14342903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no te enojes compa que daria yo por tener un hopper asi como los que traen usted arriva tamaulipas guey :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 31 2009, 08:32 PM~14942409
> *:cheesy:  mamalo  ponle  casa  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 haha


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 08:36 PM~14942463
> *instigator al cien
> *


que le saques peso pa que ya no se te revienten las llantas de la traila :0 :0 :0 word on the street


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:37 PM~14942480
> *que le saques peso pa que ya no se te revienten las llantas de la traila  :0  :0  :0 word on the street
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , no manches way :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 07:59 PM~14941930
> *el papa de los pollitos
> 
> 
> ...


esta con madre el carro pero muy aguevo pasa la cabesa de boiler  dejame aserlo k pege 95 lo pinto i le pongo cromo .grasias a dios comienso atrabajar bien el 12 del mes que biene


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 31 2009, 08:41 PM~14942539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


en que trabaja el muchacho ???????????????? :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Puro pinche wiri wiri....:0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 31 2009, 08:42 PM~14942550
> *esta  con  madre el carro  pero muy  aguevo  pasa la cabesa  de boiler      dejame aserlo k pege  95  lo pinto  i le pongo  cromo .grasias  a dios  comienso atrabajar bien el 12 del mes que biene
> *


que bueno que agarraste jale, mi carro puede brincar mejor eso no es problema, ahora 95 pulgas es algo serio pero si las puedes lograr esta con madre, i si lo pintas rosa o verde i le pones algo de chrome estubiera asta mejor, asi la raza para de andar diciendo que tu carro es candidato para el ugly as hell fest :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 08:55 PM~14942662
> *que bueno que agarraste jale, mi carro puede brincar mejor eso no es problema,  ahora 95 pulgas es algo serio pero si las puedes lograr esta con madre, i si lo pintas rosa o verde i le pones algo de chrome estubiera asta mejor, asi la raza para de andar diciendo que tu carro es candidato para el ugly as hell fest :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 pinche raza ojete yo poreso guarde mi jonke mejor


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2009, 08:45 PM~14942592
> *Puro pinche wiri wiri....:0 :0 :0
> *


nope, real talk 2009,  ,.... no cheerleading :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 08:57 PM~14942691
> *:0  :0  :0 pinche raza ojete yo poreso guarde mi jonke mejor
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche downe , te vas a ir al infierno cabrn,...... alomejor yo tambien


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 08:55 PM~14942662
> *que bueno que agarraste jale, mi carro puede brincar mejor eso no es problema,  ahora 95 pulgas es algo serio pero si las puedes lograr esta con madre, i si lo pintas rosa o verde i le pones algo de chrome estubiera asta mejor, asi la raza para de andar diciendo que tu carro es candidato para el ugly as hell fest :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: rosita para las comadres :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2009, 07:24 AM~14933596
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 09:00 PM~14942743
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: pinche downe , te vas a ir al infierno cabrn,...... alomejor yo tambien
> *


no esta bien dejalo k saque su carro aber si es lo mismo ablar :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2009, 08:59 PM~14942726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they catch one, the other 1000 got away  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 31 2009, 09:02 PM~14942778
> *no esta bien dejalo k saque  su carro aber  si es lo mismo  ablar :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 , creo que se fue a dormir


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 11:02 PM~14942781
> *they catch one, the other 1000 got away   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 31 2009, 09:02 PM~14942774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf? :roflmao: :roflmao: classic


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 09:02 PM~14942781
> *they catch one, the other 1000 got away   :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhh....latin don't like messcans...he might call da migra on em to make himself a lil more cock.....asian......:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 31 2009, 08:59 PM~14942726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: soy MANIACO ahora the rules have changed :0 :0 :0 eso es todo lo que tengo que decir


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2009, 09:08 PM~14942868
> *Shhhhh....latin don't like messcans...he might call da migra on em to make himself a lil more cock.....asian......:0
> *


:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

se ya on the weekend time for money and tits tomorro w :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 09:13 PM~14942941
> *:uh: i member
> tacabronconlaraza09
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 09:16 PM~14942985
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: owned owned owned.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 11:16 PM~14942985
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


boiler el payaso, lmao!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Puro Americano Idolo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2009, 11:08 PM~14942868
> *Shhhhh....latin don't like messcans...he might call da migra on em to make himself a lil more cock.....asian......:0
> *


had to get a mulletmobile to fit in the neighborhood. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ESTA CALIENTE EL ROLLO AQUI!!! hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 07:18 PM~14939746
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :biggrin: , i will post a pic later, but no visitors :biggrin:
> *


ONLY TEAM MEMBERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 31 2009, 03:43 PM~14937976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: fk a yukon. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 31 2009, 10:36 PM~14942467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 1 2009, 08:14 AM~14945499
> *
> :uh: fk a yukon. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 09:55 PM~14942662
> *que bueno que agarraste jale, mi carro puede brincar mejor eso no es problema,   ahora 95 pulgas es algo serio pero si las puedes lograr esta con madre, i si lo pintas rosa </span>o verde i le pones algo de chrome estubiera asta mejor, asi la raza para de andar diciendo que tu carro es candidato para el ugly as hell fest :biggrin:
> *






Hey that's not a bad idea........ :biggrin:  

JoAnn: AKA AT1hina, AKA cheerleader, AKA motivatin yo ass!!

You say girls don't know nothin, well I say you just don't know the right girl

<span style=\'color:red\'>*AT1 Piston PUMPING UP HOUSTON*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yall remember this car, they gave it away at a car show long ass time ago....

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1322805928.html


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 1 2009, 08:42 AM~14946485
> *Hey that's not a bad idea........ :biggrin:
> 
> JoAnn: AKA AT1hina, AKA cheerleader, AKA motivatin yo ass!!
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

So whoz cruisin saturday nigth on westimer? Who's down raised ur hand!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 1 2009, 08:59 AM~14946639
> *So whoz cruisin saturday nigth on westimer?  Who's down      raised ur hand!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 1 2009, 10:43 AM~14946492
> *yall remember this car, they gave it away at a car show long ass time ago....
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1322805928.html
> *


no but ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 1 2009, 10:59 AM~14946639
> *So DEEZZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what the fuck is a foam party?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 10:33 AM~14946934
> *what the fuck is a foam party?
> *


sounds like ghey shet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 1 2009, 09:41 AM~14947002
> *sounds like ghey shet
> *


called me old fashion, boring, loser, whatever. but a grown ass man has no business playing in foam.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 10:43 AM~14947023
> *called me old fashion, boring, loser, whatever. but a grown ass man has no business playing in foam.
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 1 2009, 09:46 AM~14947044
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 11:43 AM~14947023
> *called me old fashion, boring, loser, whatever. but a grown ass man has no business playing in foam.
> *


YOU DONT PLAY IN IT, JUST SIT BY THE BAR AND WATCH ALL THE RUCAS PLAYING IN THE FOAM :yes:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

mest up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 1 2009, 10:01 AM~14947181
> *YOU DONT PLAY IN IT, JUST SIT BY THE BAR AND WATCH ALL THE RUCAS PLAYING IN THE FOAM :yes:
> *


They won't understand...there too old.....there diapers would get to wet in the foam and start coming apart in pieces.........:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 1 2009, 08:47 AM~14945662
> *
> ARE YOU GETTING A MULLET TOO?? :biggrin:
> *


yessirboss! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 11:56 AM~14947136
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 10:33 AM~14946934
> *what the fuck is a foam party?
> *


  The foam is a bad ass club in (T>J) tijuana, u walk inside
and u think some one put to much soap in the washer and overflow
the plave, it badass till u get on the dance floor and slip&slide pal suelo    :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ruben Ramos "El Gato *****" today at 2pm central debuting his new cd "Revolutionized" oh http://www.tejanohitsradio.com with Johnny Lazo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 1 2009, 11:14 AM~14947304
> *mest up
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 1 2009, 12:16 PM~14947326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ALLRIGHT NOW WE'RE TALKING!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 1 2009, 11:43 AM~14947023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

foam party lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 1 2009, 10:14 AM~14947304
> *mest up
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 11:19 AM~14947865
> *foam in my mouth party
> *


:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2009, 11:16 AM~14947326
> *They won't understand...there too old.....there diapers would get to wet in the foam and start coming apart in pieces.........:0
> *


old ...

:uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 09:02 AM~14946666
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 01:19 PM~14947865
> *foam party lol
> *


word is you've attended one of those.. that you on the left? :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no i havent worn ankle socks since elementary school....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 12:25 PM~14948465
> *word is you've attended one of those.. that you on the left?  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


Sure does look like em...black hat..grey shirt.....old ass 1986 tennis shoes....throwing up da "I" .....yeap...guilty as charged....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea it does look like me. what u doing searching for pictures of me online damn i know we homies but u got me wondering about u now


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2009, 01:38 PM~14948578
> *Sure does look like em...black hat..grey shirt.....old ass 1986 tennis shoes....throwing up da "I" .....yeap...guilty as charged....
> *


tru tru



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 01:41 PM~14948612
> *yea it does look like me. what u doing searching for pictures of me online damn i know we homies but u got me wondering about u now
> *


damm man he getting real close to u


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 1 2009, 01:25 PM~14948465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 02:41 PM~14948612
> *yea it does look like me. what u doing searching for pictures of me online damn i know we homies but u got me wondering about u now
> *


ain't my fault i google "foam party" and theres 917938472817 pics of you. go talk to google.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2009, 02:38 PM~14948578
> *Sure does look like em...black hat..grey shirt.....old ass 1986 tennis shoes....throwing up da "I" .....yeap...guilty as charged....
> *


he sure is a busted up sneakers wearing ass *****..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 12:25 PM~14948465
> *word is you've attended one of those.. that you on the left?  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


Sure does look like em...black hat..grey shirt.....old ass 1986 tennis shoes....throwing up da "I" .....yeap...guilty as charged....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2009, 03:13 PM~14948866
> *Sure does look like em...black hat..grey shirt.....old ass 1986 tennis shoes....throwing up da "I" .....yeap...guilty as charged....
> *


sippin on some aqua fina lite


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u want to talk about shoes, lets talk about that bulldog t shirt u wore for alteast 8 weekends in a row....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 03:21 PM~14948931
> *u want to talk about shoes, lets talk about that bulldog t shirt u wore for alteast 8 weekends in a row....
> *


 :0 

and i wore that thing like twice. and retired it. after ya'll clowned. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14948948
> *:0
> 
> and i wore that thing like twice. and retired it.  after ya'll clowned.  :angry:
> *


i know...ac was asking about the shirt the other day :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

least i wear real chucks.. and not wear these things you bought..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 03:25 PM~14948960
> *i know...ac was asking about the shirt the other day  :biggrin:
> *


don't make me bring up that purse you bought. :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I LOVEEEEEE FAT GIRLS AND I CANT NOT LIE....ALL U OTHER GIRLS JUST GO HIDE.....CUZ WHEN A ***** PULL UP AND SEEN DAT BITCH STANDING THERE HER GUT JUST HUNG!!!!


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 01:32 PM~14949010
> *don't make me bring up that purse you bought.    :uh:
> *



HI :wave:


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 1 2009, 02:39 PM~14949064
> *I LOVEEEEEE FAT GIRLS AND I CANT NOT LIE....ALL U OTHER GIRLS JUST GO HIDE.....CUZ WHEN A ***** PULL UP AND SEEN DAT BITCH STANDING THERE HER GUT JUST HUNG!!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Sep 1 2009, 04:01 PM~14949295
> *HI  :wave:
> *


what it dew snowflake..


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 02:37 PM~14949730
> *what it dew snowflake..
> *


Working :biggrin: well sort of, you?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 31 2009, 10:10 PM~14943724
> *Puro Americano Idolo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Sep 1 2009, 04:46 PM~14949827
> *Working  :biggrin: well sort of, you?
> *


same hour and half to go before quitting time. then thinking fajitas and coronas.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 04:05 PM~14950001
> *same    hour and half to go before quitting time.    then thinking fajitas and coronas.
> *


you cant invite?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Sep 1 2009, 05:32 PM~14950230
> *you cant invite?
> *


you know you always welcome at the crib primo. just pick up your bottles next time. ya'll left mess in driveway


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 03:24 PM~14948948
> *:0
> 
> and i wore that thing like twice. and retired it.  after ya'll clowned.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 1 2009, 06:02 PM~14950534
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that was nite that got me banned from broadway wings. :angry: all ya'll fault.


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 04:40 PM~14950320
> *you know you always welcome at the crib primo.  just pick up your bottles next time.    ya'll left mess in driveway
> *


i was a little drunk that night,so i cant really rememer that much.sorry dawg.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 01:32 PM~14949010
> *don't make me bring up that purse you bought.    :uh:
> *


pics or never happened


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1354033101.html

68 Impala....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99+Sep 1 2009, 06:31 PM~14950841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use to be on ebay. man having trouble selling that rust bucket i guess.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 1 2009, 08:42 AM~14946485
> *Hey that's not a bad idea........ :biggrin:
> 
> JoAnn: AKA AT1hina, AKA cheerleader, AKA motivatin yo ass!!
> ...


the is a good idea to panint the car pink the is what houston have 98 % are cheerleader 2 % real hoopers ANTONIO AN SHORTY :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 07:58 PM~14951851
> *
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 1 2009, 05:58 PM~14951853
> *the is  a good idea  to panint  the car  pink    the is what houston have  98 % are cheerleader 2 % real hoopers  ANTONIO  AN  SHORTY  :biggrin:
> *


what do you consider a real hopper?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

here we go again :ugh:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

watch what you ask for... cause its coming true boiler..
clean hopper in the 100s

you about 35 inches too short..

(TEAM SOUTHSIDE)


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 08:08 PM~14951997
> *watch what you ask for... cause its coming true boiler..
> clean hopper in the 100s
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 06:01 PM~14951908
> *here we go again  :ugh:
> *


X222....:0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 06:08 PM~14951997
> *watch what you ask for... cause its coming true boiler..
> clean hopper in the 100s
> 
> ...


BOILER SHORT .EN SERIO :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 06:01 PM~14951902
> *what do you consider a real hopper?
> *


SHORTY AN ANTONIO SOME ONE DONT CRY OR HAVE EXCUSES.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14948948
> *:0
> 
> and i wore that thing like twice. and retired it.  after ya'll clowned.  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 06:08 PM~14951997
> *watch what you ask for... cause its coming true boiler..
> clean hopper in the 100s
> 
> ...


lol, those welds look like shit, ...here sum real welding












IT FEELS GOOD TO KNOW THAT YALL NGAS WORRIE ABOUT TO BRING SUMTHING CLEAN TO HOP, JUST CAUSE I SAID IT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 10:32 PM~14953881
> *lol, those welds look like shit, ...here sum real welding
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how much for the tape ball :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 1 2009, 06:08 PM~14951997
> *watch what you ask for... cause its coming true boiler..
> clean hopper in the 100s
> 
> ...


HOPE YALL HAVE PLANTY OF WORK BACAUSE IF YALL WERE TO GO MAKE ATEST FOR WELDING, YALL WOULD BE RUN OFF REAL QUICK :biggrin: , JUST SAYING :biggrin: 
NOW U KEEP TALKING ABOUT 100S, , YA TALK TOO MUCH , U BEEN SAYING THAT FOR A MINUTE, JUST DO IT, SIMPLE AS THAT :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 10:41 PM~14954020
> *HOPE YALL HAVE PLANTY OF WORK BACAUSE IF YALL WERE TO GO MAKE ATEST FOR WELDING, YALL WOULD BE RUN OFF REAL QUICK :biggrin: , JUST SAYING :biggrin:
> NOW U KEEP TALKING ABOUT 100S, , YA TALK TOO MUCH , U BEEN SAYING THAT FOR A MINUTE, JUST DO IT, SIMPLE AS THAT :dunno:
> *


mayne boiler chopping boys down tonight.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sweetcheeks and bubbles i see u lurking.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14954064
> *sweetcheeks and bubbles i see u lurking.....
> *


sup taliban


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 1 2009, 07:41 PM~14953183
> *BOILER SHORT    .EN SERIO :0
> *


ROLLING HARD,.. WHY THAT NAME IF UR CAR DNT EVEN TURN ON TO GET ON THE TRAILER, I SEEN 5 NGAS PUSHING UR SHIT AROUND SUNDAY, I WAS GONA GO AND HELP, BUT I KNEW U PROBLY WOULD FEEL BAD :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14954064
> *sweetcheeks and bubbles i see u lurking.....
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 08:44 PM~14954056
> *mayne  boiler chopping boys down tonight.
> *


THESE NGAS AND CHEERLEADERS JUST WANA COME AND FUCK WITH ME, JUST CAUSE I SAID THEY HOP JUNK, WELL ITS TRUE, TRUTH HURTS, I'M JUST A BACK YARD BUILDER, HOPPIN IS NOT MY ONLY THING, I LIKE TO TO MORE THINGS THAN JUST HOP, BUT I BET ANYTHING THEY DNT GO FUCK WITH THE REAL HYDRAULICS SHOP OF HOUSTON, THEY GET CHOP QUICKER THAN QUICK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Topic getting good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2009, 07:11 PM~14952819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man its getting violent in here im going to bed, where its safe


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 09:41 PM~14954020
> *HOPE YALL HAVE PLANTY OF WORK BACAUSE IF YALL WERE TO GO MAKE ATEST FOR WELDING, YALL WOULD BE RUN OFF REAL QUICK :biggrin: , JUST SAYING :biggrin:
> NOW U KEEP TALKING ABOUT 100S, , YA TALK TOO MUCH , U BEEN SAYING THAT FOR A MINUTE, JUST DO IT, SIMPLE AS THAT :dunno:
> *


WELL FOR I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT WELDING TEST AND YOU AND I KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND FOR SECOND MY CARS BEEN DOWN SINCE THE PICNIC ITS NOT TAKEING ME A WHOLE YEAR TO BUILD ANTHER ONE AND BESIDES THAT IT AWHOLE ANOTHER FRAME AND CAR NOT THE SAME BUCKET IWAS HOPPING LAST YEAR ITS ALL NEW


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

only people that hop are robert, you , and tony.. 
shops dont come out unless theres some money involved... and you know that.. last weekend was for braggin rights.. and only 2 showed up..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14954264
> *Topic getting good
> 
> 
> ...


too bad your driving aint..

****** lil neon can keep up with a chevy on 13's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 08:57 PM~14954285
> *only people that hop are robert, you , and tony..
> shops dont come out unless theres some money involved... and you know that.. last weekend was for braggin rights.. and only 2 showed up..
> *


shortys went to mambos a few times....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 1 2009, 08:57 PM~14954283
> *WELL FOR I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT WELDING TEST AND YOU AND I KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT AND FOR SECOND MY CARS BEEN DOWN SINCE THE PICNIC ITS NOT TAKEING ME A WHOLE YEAR TO BUILD ANTHER ONE AND BESIDES THAT IT AWHOLE ANOTHER FRAME AND CAR NOT THE SAME BUCKET IWAS HOPPING LAST YEAR ITS ALL NEW
> *


at least you admit it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 10:58 PM~14954310
> *too bad your driving aint..
> 
> ****** lil neon can keep up with a chevy on 13's
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 08:58 PM~14954317
> *shortys went to mambos a few times....
> *


true dat... and served that blazer from locos


































spam


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14954274
> *man its getting violent in here im going to bed, where its safe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :guns: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 09:53 PM~14954225
> *THESE NGAS AND CHEERLEADERS JUST WANA COME AND FUCK WITH ME, JUST CAUSE I SAID THEY HOP JUNK, WELL ITS TRUE, TRUTH HURTS, I'M JUST A BACK YARD BUILDER, HOPPIN IS NOT MY ONLY THING, I LIKE TO TO MORE THINGS THAN JUST HOP, BUT I BET ANYTHING THEY DNT GO FUCK WITH THE REAL HYDRAULICS SHOP OF HOUSTON, THEY GET CHOP  QUICKER THAN QUICK
> *


BOILER YOU HAVE ALWAYS HOPE JUNK BEFORE YOU DID THE BELLY AND FRAME YOU USE TO BE THE (((TIE STRAP KING)))) AND BESIDES ILL HOPP ANYBODY IM NOT SECARED LIKE YOU YOUR CAR DOESNT LEAVE TEXAS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tulsa 2010 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 08:57 PM~14954285
> *only people that hop are robert, you , and tony..
> shops dont come out unless theres some money involved... and you know that.. last weekend was for braggin rights.. and only 2 showed up..
> *


true


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2009, 11:04 PM~14954392
> *tulsa 2010  :dunno:
> *


get the trailers ready


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt for tittaz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 1 2009, 09:02 PM~14954370
> *BOILER YOU HAVE ALWAYS HOPE JUNK BEFORE YOU DID THE BELLY AND FRAME YOU USE TO BE THE (((TIE STRAP KING))))  AND BESIDES ILL HOPP ANYBODY IM NOT SECARED LIKE YOU YOUR CAR DOESNT LEAVE TEXAS
> *


yeah i used straps before, CAUSE I USED TO DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERYWHERE, RICHMOND DAYS  , NOT TRAILERS :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 11:00 PM~14954338
> *true dat... and served that blazer from locos
> spam
> 
> ...


but chochi was putting it down for locos!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 11:07 PM~14954439
> *yeah i used straps before, CAUSE I USED TO DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERYWHERE, RICHMOND DAYS  , NOT TRAILERS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 09:06 PM~14954417
> *ttt for tittaz
> 
> 
> ...


whats dat popping out her belly....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 09:06 PM~14954417
> *ttt for tittaz
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 11:07 PM~14954439
> *yeah i used straps before, CAUSE I USED TO DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERYWHERE, RICHMOND DAYS  , NOT TRAILERS :biggrin:
> *


QUE ROLLO LOCO!!!!  NO PODEMOS CAMBIAR EL MUNDO UNQUE QUISIERAMOS WUEY...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 10:07 PM~14954439
> *yeah i used straps before, CAUSE I USED TO DRIVE THAT BITCH EVERYWHERE, RICHMOND DAYS  , NOT TRAILERS :biggrin:
> *


IM NOT TALKING THAT FAR BACK IM TALKING ABOUT THE BLUE MC,WHEN THE CUTTY WAS WHITE THEN WHEN IT WAS CANDY RED AND ALSO WHEN WAS FIRST PAINTED BLUE BEFORE YOUR ROOF CAVED IN


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2009, 09:09 PM~14954474
> *whats dat popping out her belly....
> *


Pull string n find out.......:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2009, 09:09 PM~14954474
> *whats dat popping out her belly....
> *


fuck you..my dick...
lol
thats some broad i use to smash moms tittaz.. both them hoes were freaks


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2009, 09:11 PM~14954512
> *Pull string n find out.......:biggrin:
> *


mayweather :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ex girlfriend from 5 yrs ago
lol

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2009, 09:12 PM~14954533
> *mayweather :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 1 2009, 09:12 PM~14954533
> *mayweather :thumbsdown:
> *


Hattin....chavala......:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 09:13 PM~14954551
> *:0
> *


da fuck you talkin about


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 11:15 PM~14954566
> *da fuck you talkin about
> *


nevermind. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 1 2009, 09:10 PM~14954502
> *IM NOT TALKING THAT FAR BACK IM TALKING ABOUT THE BLUE MC,WHEN THE CUTTY WAS WHITE THEN WHEN IT WAS CANDY RED
> *


ROBERT, .. U BEEN DRIVING TOO MUCH, U PROBLY DIDNT EVEN WENT TO RICHMOND IN THOSE DAYS, THATS WHEN I STARTED GETTING IN TO HOPPING WITH THE BLUE MC IN THE STREETS, WE USED TO NOSE UP WITH FIRME, THOSE WERE THE BAD ASS DAYS, JUAN HAD THE SKYWALKER HE WAS THE KING OF RICHMOND ON HOPPING, I DNT REMEMBER SEEN U :dunno: 



im gona go get me a beer , this gona be a long night


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 11:16 PM~14954591
> *ROBERT, .. U BEEN DRIVING TOO MUCH, I PROBLY DIDNT EVEN WENT TO RICHMOND IN THOSE DAYS, THATS WHEN I STARTED GETTING IN TO HOPPING WITH THE BLUE MC IN THE STREETS, WE USED TO NOSE UP WITH FIRME, THOSE WERE THE BAD ASS DAYS, JUAN HAD THE SKYWALKER HE WAS THE KING OF RICHMOND ON HOPPING,  I DNT REMEMBER SEEN U :dunno:
> im gona go get me a beer , this gona be a long night
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 09:15 PM~14954575
> *nevermind.  :biggrin:
> *


ok...
word on the street is you knocked up diamond studded


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 10:16 PM~14954591
> *ROBERT, .. U BEEN DRIVING TOO MUCH, I PROBLY DIDNT EVEN WENT TO RICHMOND IN THOSE DAYS, THATS WHEN I STARTED GETTING IN TO HOPPING WITH THE BLUE MC IN THE STREETS, WE USED TO NOSE UP WITH FIRME, THOSE WERE THE BAD ASS DAYS, JUAN HAD THE SKYWALKER HE WAS THE KING OF RICHMOND ON HOPPING,  I DNT REMEMBER SEEN U :dunno:
> im gona go get me a beer , this gona be a long night
> *


BACK THEN I HAD A BLACK MC WITH 4 PUMPS 12 BATT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 11:18 PM~14954610
> *ok...
> word on the street is you knocked up diamond studded
> *


lies i got enough kids i dont claim


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 09:16 PM~14954591
> *ROBERT, .. U BEEN DRIVING TOO MUCH, I PROBLY DIDNT EVEN WENT TO RICHMOND IN THOSE DAYS, THATS WHEN I STARTED GETTING IN TO HOPPING WITH THE BLUE MC IN THE STREETS, WE USED TO NOSE UP WITH FIRME, THOSE WERE THE BAD ASS DAYS, JUAN HAD THE SKYWALKER HE WAS THE KING OF RICHMOND ON HOPPING,  I DNT REMEMBER SEEN U :dunno:
> im gona go get me a beer , this gona be a long night
> *


Mayne....***** said hew ain't see nobodyyyyyy in his PERIFURUUULLLL VISION :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 11:16 PM~14954591
> *ROBERT, .. U BEEN DRIVING TOO MUCH, U PROBLY DIDNT EVEN WENT TO RICHMOND IN THOSE DAYS, THATS WHEN I STARTED GETTING IN TO HOPPING WITH THE BLUE MC IN THE STREETS, WE USED TO NOSE UP WITH FIRME, THOSE WERE THE BAD ASS DAYS, JUAN HAD THE SKYWALKER HE WAS THE KING OF RICHMOND ON HOPPING,  I DNT REMEMBER SEEN U :dunno:
> im gona go get me a beer , this gona be a long night
> *


CALMADO BARRACHO! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2009, 11:19 PM~14954641
> *Mayne....***** said hew ain't see nobodyyyyyy in his PERIFURUUULLLL VISION :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 1 2009, 11:18 PM~14954624
> *BACK THEN I HAD A BLACK MC WITH 4 PUMPS 12 BATT
> *


I THINK I CLOWED YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 09:18 PM~14954626
> *lies    i got enough kids i dont claim
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 1 2009, 11:20 PM~14954661
> *I THINK I CLOWED YOU!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

QUE ROLLO BIGGY?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14954148
> *ROLLING HARD,.. WHY THAT NAME IF UR CAR DNT EVEN TURN ON TO GET ON THE TRAILER, I SEEN 5 NGAS PUSHING UR SHIT AROUND SUNDAY, I WAS GONA GO AND HELP, BUT I KNEW U PROBLY WOULD FEEL BAD :biggrin:
> *


I DIDNT NEED HELP FROM A SHORT FAT KID :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 09:00 PM~14954338
> *true dat... and served that blazer from locos
> spam
> 
> ...



:0 hmmm looks familiar :scrutinize: :h5:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 1 2009, 09:21 PM~14954677
> *QUE ROLLO BIGGY?
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14954641
> *Mayne....***** said hew ain't see nobodyyyyyy in his PERIFURUUULLLL VISION :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: PINCHE NOE, im just saying :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 1 2009, 09:26 PM~14954757
> *I DIDNT NEED HELP  FROM A  SHORT FAT  KID  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CALM DOWN SLIM :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 1 2009, 11:27 PM~14954762
> *:0 hmmm looks familiar :scrutinize:  :h5:
> *


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 1 2009, 11:28 PM~14954778
> *QUE ONDA  HOMIE
> *


JUST HERE STARTING UP SOME SHIT!! EH TU TE ACUERDAS DE EL MC ***** QUE SIEMPRE LO MIRAVAMOS EN RICHMOND CON LATIN KUSTOMS? WE CLOWED ON HIM A COUPLE OF TIMES WITH YOUR CAR TOO!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 1 2009, 09:27 PM~14954762
> *:0 hmmm looks familiar :scrutinize:  :h5:
> *


naw you dont know this one.. :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A LONG NIGHT FOR YA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 1 2009, 09:02 PM~14954370
> *BOILER YOU HAVE ALWAYS HOPE JUNK BEFORE YOU DID THE BELLY AND FRAME YOU USE TO BE THE (((TIE STRAP KING))))  AND BESIDES ILL HOPP ANYBODY IM NOT SECARED LIKE YOU YOUR CAR DOESNT LEAVE TEXAS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 09:30 PM~14954808
> *CALM DOWN SLIM :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 1 2009, 09:33 PM~14954856
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


too bad u only hop 3 times a year way  , no problem we nose up again next year  :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 1 2009, 09:31 PM~14954817
> *JUST HERE STARTING UP SOME SHIT!! EH TU TE ACUERDAS DE EL MC ***** QUE SIEMPRE LO MIRAVAMOS EN RICHMOND CON LATIN KUSTOMS? WE CLOWED ON HIM A COUPLE OF TIMES WITH YOUR CAR TOO!!
> *


NO COMPRENDE  YA TENGO MUCHOS ENEMIGOS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 11:37 PM~14954922
> *too bad u only hop 3 times a year way  ,  no problem we nose up again next year   :biggrin:
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE ME WUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 1 2009, 11:38 PM~14954932
> *NO COMPRENDE    YA  TENGO MUCHOS ENEMIGOS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: QUE SE TE OLVIDO? EL INGLES OH EL ESPANOL??LOL :cheesy: I TAKE THAT AS A YES....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 09:37 PM~14954922
> *too bad u only hop 3 times a year way  ,  no problem we nose up again next year   :biggrin:
> *


MAGNIFICOS  FRIST YEAR 50 SECOND 70 I HOPE THIS YEAR ON THE 90


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 1 2009, 09:40 PM~14954966
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: QUE SE TE OLVIDO? EL INGLES OH EL ESPANOL??LOL :cheesy:  I TAKE THAT AS A YES....
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 1 2009, 09:43 PM~14955005
> *MAGNIFICOS     FRIST YEAR YUNK SECOND YUNK I HOPE THIS YEAR  YUNK IN THE 90
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 09:45 PM~14955046
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :biggrin:
> *


Eres gacho wey!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2009, 11:47 PM~14955066
> *Eres gacho wey!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: Y TU QUE WUEY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

>


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 1 2009, 09:47 PM~14955066
> *Eres gacho wey!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL K ONDA BOILER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> >
> 
> 
> :uh: FAIL
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Eddie$Money....WUZ UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 1 2009, 09:54 PM~14955185
> *LOL  K ONDA  BOILER
> *


QUE ROLLO BROWN


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

AHI LOS GUACHO MANANA...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> >
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 12:03 AM~14955320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YA DUERMETE WUEY, CALL U EN LA TARDE...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNE....CLEAN HOT N TIGHT!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne......cLEAN HOT N TIGHT!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2009, 01:05 AM~14955944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:

now this is clean,hot and tight


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 31 2009, 10:10 PM~14943724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

shet was on last night i see....


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

looks like I havent missed much...


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

3 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, *ridenlow84*, sixfoss2 :uh: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 09:16 PM~14954591
> *ROBERT, .. U BEEN DRIVING TOO MUCH, U PROBLY DIDNT EVEN WENT TO RICHMOND IN THOSE DAYS, THATS WHEN I STARTED GETTING IN TO HOPPING WITH THE BLUE MC IN THE STREETS, WE USED TO NOSE UP WITH FIRME, THOSE WERE THE BAD ASS DAYS, JUAN HAD THE SKYWALKER HE WAS THE KING OF RICHMOND ON HOPPING,  I DNT REMEMBER SEEN U :dunno:
> im gona go get me a beer , this gona be a long night
> *


at the texaco parking lot on richmond and hillcroft???


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Sep 2 2009, 06:30 AM~14957105
> *3 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, ridenlow84, sixfoss2 :uh: :wave:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 2 2009, 08:28 AM~14957090
> *looks like I havent missed much...
> *


nope cept hrny got new man named ignacio they met at a soccer game.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 1 2009, 09:41 PM~14954020
> *HOPE YALL HAVE PLANTY OF WORK BACAUSE IF YALL WERE TO GO MAKE ATEST FOR WELDING, YALL WOULD BE RUN OFF REAL QUICK :biggrin: , JUST SAYING :biggrin:
> NOW U KEEP TALKING ABOUT 100S, , YA TALK TOO MUCH , U BEEN SAYING THAT FOR A MINUTE, JUST DO IT, SIMPLE AS THAT :dunno:
> *


tu ni deberias de hablar de test weldig ,por que te corrieron del jale por que tu soldadura no servia , no estaba penetrada.


te a hago una apuesta que mi soldadura esta bien penetrada , si la tuya se ve bonita pero de que este bien penetrada es otro pedo .

una cosa es cordon bonito y otra la penetracion y resistencia en el material.

tu que eres soldador y todos los dias lo haces muy bien sabes de lo que hablo.

tu carro es bonito pero cuanto pega y cuanto tarda en regresar para atraz cuando pega bumper 1 o2 minutos .


sabes por que es es la lucha de la gravedad de la tierra con el peso que traes en el bumper baterias y metal debajo de ellas.


traes resorte mag 3 pinche resorte bien delgado , y solo con ese jala por que solo necesitas darle vuelo al peso de atraz , no es presion u otra cosa.

yo solo te digo una sola cosa tus escusas no me importan de cualquier manera te voy a patear el culo como ya lo hice.

y otraves escusas no hacen brincar mas el carro es el power y la suspension , no el cromo , la pintura o la bonita soldadura ok que te quede muy claro.

hay nos vemos proximamente en el hop pit para darte lo que mereces .


yo que tu mejor trabajaba mas en el carro , por que tus escusas de la pintura , cromo y bonita soldadura me los paso por el arco del triunfo como ya me las pase el dia del picnic de latin custom.


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 09:25 AM~14957406
> *nope  cept hrny got new man named ignacio    they met at a soccer game.
> *



:0 soccer game pimpin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 1 2009, 06:04 PM~14950562
> *that was nite that got me banned from broadway wings.  :angry:    all ya'll fault.
> *


naw ***** the dude was like and thats about the time sumone let the dogs out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a set of 14x7 chinas good tires askin 280!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ruff, ruff ruff


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 10:01 AM~14957666
> *ruff, ruff ruff
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he was so butthurt he threw his pitcher on the floor on the way out and thats about the time they told him hes not welcome there anymore. i was already outside getting in the car, where its safe


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 06:46 AM~14957194
> *at the texaco parking lot on richmond and hillcroft???
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:05 AM~14957708
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


i remember :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 08:25 AM~14957406
> *nope  cept hrny got new man named ignacio    they met at a soccer game.
> *


has a f150 with running boards :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:05 AM~14957708
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


I still have zum videos!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 2 2009, 07:27 AM~14957422
> *tu ni deberias de hablar de test weldig ,por que te corrieron del jale por que tu soldadura no servia , no estaba penetrada.
> te a hago una apuesta que mi soldadura esta bien penetrada , si la tuya se ve bonita pero de que este bien penetrada es otro pedo .
> 
> ...


TU hablas tambien mucho compa, ANDAS METIENDO TU CUCHARA DONDE NO DEBES, mejor hablame cuando tengas tu propio carro LISTO, no vengas aqui a decirme que ya me ganaste con el carro de robert, NO ES TUYO, I ES MAS ESE CARRO SE QUEDO PEGADO :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 2 2009, 08:08 AM~14957740
> *I still have zum videos!!
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 08:07 AM~14957724
> *i remember  :biggrin:
> *


I REMEMBER, a cop gave me a ticket, it said, baucing the car with the use of hydraulics :uh: , they send me to court somewhere at there far by katy dnt remember, ...the judge look at the ticket and started laughing, she said... we are not in L.A., ..u are free to go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:16 AM~14957821
> *I REMEMBER, a cop gave me a ticket, it said, baucing the car with the use of hydraulics :uh: , they send me to court somewhere at there far by katy dnt remember, ...the judge look at the ticket and started laughing, she said... we are not in L.A.,  ..u are free to go
> *


i got a ticket for no seat belt on christmas eve one year. it was in my mc i cut the roof off so had only lap belt. riding on christmas eve :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:16 AM~14957821
> *I REMEMBER, a cop gave me a ticket, it said, baucing the car with the use of hydraulics :uh: , they send me to court somewhere at there far by katy dnt remember, ...the judge look at the ticket and started laughing, she said... we are not in L.A.,  ..u are free to go
> *


 dey got me 1 time on westimer 3wheelin fuckin cop told me level ur piece of shit lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 08:18 AM~14957837
> *i got a ticket for no seat belt on christmas eve one year.  it was in my mc i cut the roof off so had only lap belt. riding on christmas eve  :biggrin:
> *


i had a chop top mc too that was the thing back then :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

6 Members: Drop'em, _Shiela_, [email protected], 1014cadillac, AT1in2009, $moneymaker$


:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 2 2009, 08:27 AM~14957930
> * dey got me 1 time on westimer 3wheelin fuckin cop told me  level ur piece of shit lol
> *


 :roflmao: fucking cops always fucking with us, but there was no way we were gona stop cruising, that shit was bad ass, till they put no u turn signs  , are those signs still there?


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 2 2009, 07:36 AM~14957471
> *:0 soccer game pimpin
> *


 :uh: 

met her in the bathroom at the stadium. dont know what she was doing in the mens room. but it was my lucky day.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:31 AM~14957954
> *i had a chop top mc too that was the thing back then :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Why you say back then........... LOWRIDNIG never dies homie.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:31 AM~14957954
> *i had a chop top mc too that was the thing back then :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that one


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 08:35 AM~14957993
> *Why you say back then........... LOWRIDNIG never dies homie.
> *


i said having chop top was the thing back then, ...o shit i think still is :biggrin: , lo, whats up milio


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:11 AM~14957764
> *TU hablas tambien mucho compa, ANDAS METIENDO TU CUCHARA DONDE NO DEBES,  mejor hablame cuando tengas tu propio carro LISTO, no vengas aqui a decirme que ya me ganaste con el carro de robert, NO ES TUYO, I ES MAS ESE CARRO SE QUEDO PEGADO :dunno:
> *


 yo no nablo por hablar como tu hay hechos el carro esta pegando mas de 35 pulgadas arriva del tuyo , yo que tu mejo r me callaba.


yo tengo mi propio carro listo , pero si quieres que lo saque no te voy a brincar gratis hay que brincarpor unos 5000 mil bolas hay nomas para que valga la pena cargar las baterias y cambiarle el aceite.

por que si brincamos gratis se te abre el culo y no vas como la ves del big brown.

yo soy de una pompa 8 baterias tu ,18 bat 2 pumps pero me vale verga no seas culo.

pero eso si la feria casada y me valwe madre tu cromo pintura o lo que sea .


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 08:34 AM~14957982
> *6 Members: Drop'em, _Shiela_, [email protected], 1014cadillac, AT1in2009, $moneymaker$
> :wave:
> *



Hi How Are You?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 2 2009, 08:37 AM~14958009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im doing good, how have you been? You get my message?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

6 Members: Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC, AT1in2009, $moneymaker$, [email protected], switches4life

:twak: Say something


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 09:43 AM~14958073
> *6 Members: Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC, AT1in2009, $moneymaker$, [email protected], switches4life
> 
> :twak: Say something
> *


 :biggrin: ..dont want to cause more drama........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:46 AM~14958094
> *:biggrin: ..dont want to cause more drama........
> *


 :biggrin: So ROSS on saturday or what


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 09:46 AM~14958099
> *:biggrin:  So ROSS on saturday or what
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:49 AM~14958117
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 2 2009, 08:37 AM~14958014
> *yo no nablo por hablar como tu hay hechos el carro esta pegando mas de 35 pulgadas arriva del tuyo , yo que tu mejo r me callaba.
> yo tengo mi propio carro listo , pero si quieres que lo saque no te voy a brincar gratis hay que brincarpor unos 5000 mil bolas hay nomas para que valga la pena cargar las baterias y cambiarle el aceite.
> 
> ...


hey calmado, no te vaya a dar un ataque al corazon :roflmao: :roflmao: , donde estavas el domingo?, tu as lo que tengas que hacer, y yo hago lo mio, todo lo que digas me vale verga, nos vemos en el pit


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 09:50 AM~14958124
> *:uh:
> *


.... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:31 AM~14957954
> *i had a chop top mc too that was the thing back then :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that car was clean think it had gotten painted a brandywine the last time i saw it..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:uh: GOT MY POPCORN READY....DAMN ITS EARLIE TOO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 08:40 AM~14958050
> *Aqui nomas reading the novelas. Whats going on homie
> Im doing good, how have you been? You get my message?
> *


lol, thats all it is novelas, i'm the bad guy :biggrin: , hows the mc coming up?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:34 AM~14957986
> *:roflmao: fucking cops always fucking with us, but there was no way we were gona stop cruising, that shit was bad ass, till they put no u turn signs  , are those signs still there?
> *


Yeah todavia estan aveses todavia pasamos los sabados por ay but is dead


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:54 AM~14958155
> *lol, thats all it is novelas, i'm the bad guy :biggrin: , hows the mc coming up?
> *


Its coming along, did you get my pm


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 08:40 AM~14958050
> *Aqui nomas reading the novelas. Whats going on homie
> Im doing good, how have you been? You get my message?
> *


Yes I got it hehe. I tried writing back but my computer froze or something than i closed it out. so blah.. what ya up to? :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:53 AM~14958148
> *that car was clean think it had gotten painted a brandywine the last time i saw it..
> *


yeah , i heard sum dude has it just sitting there , i have good memories from that car, the car actually has a frame done by shotys


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Sep 2 2009, 08:57 AM~14958188
> *Yes I got it hehe. I tried writing back but my computer froze or something than i closed it out. so blah.. what ya up to? :cheesy:
> *


Nothing much just here at work chillin, thinking about what to do this weekend, car show on sunday but its a 3 day weekend. How about you?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 2 2009, 08:55 AM~14958165
> *Yeah todavia estan aveses todavia pasamos los sabados  por ay but is dead
> *


bet if we all go rolling by , cops probly wont fuck with us anymore


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:58 AM~14958191
> *yeah , i heard sum dude has it just sitting there , i have good memories from that car, the car actually has a frame done by shotys
> *


Shorty's guey.did you get my PM


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 08:59 AM~14958203
> *Nothing much just here at work chillin, thinking about what to do this weekend, car show on sunday but its a 3 day weekend. How about you?
> *


which car show you going to? i know of two going down. i might go to one of them depending if i go to Dallas again for the 6th weekend in a row lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 08:55 AM~14958166
> *Its coming along, did you get my pm
> *


nope, whats up


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:58 AM~14958191
> *yeah , i heard sum dude has it just sitting there , i have good memories from that car, the car actually has a frame done by shotys
> *


 ..just like that conv mustang with suicide doors that used to be in living in luxury its been sitting in a driveway for years in baytown......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i need to take my ass back to work, too much time on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Sep 2 2009, 09:00 AM~14958218
> *which car show you going to? i know of two going down. i might go to one of them depending if i go to Dallas again for the 6th weekend in a row lol
> *


TRUE EMINENCE over of eastex n 45. Its a wego tour show. Dang girl DALLAS every weekend? I need to go, been a while since I've gone.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 2 2009, 09:01 AM~14958224
> * ..just like that conv mustang with suicide doors that used to be in living in luxury its been sitting in a driveway for years in baytown......
> *


 :0 that was my cousins, i always told that fool not to sell it, that mustang was bad ass


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:00 AM~14958209
> *bet if we all go rolling by , cops probly wont fuck with us anymore
> *


So who's down saturday htown majicos down n I know darkness n his homeboys 2 so lets roll


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:01 AM~14958220
> *nope, whats up
> *



PM SENT


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 10:04 AM~14958249
> *:0  that was my cousins,  i always told that fool not to sell it, that mustang was bad ass
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 10:05 AM~14958268
> *PM SENT
> *


 :0


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 09:04 AM~14958244
> *TRUE EMINENCE over of eastex n 45. Its a wego tour show. Dang girl DALLAS every weekend? I need to go, been a while since I've gone.
> *



Yeah Thats the one i heard about. I might go cause i got that new Canon Rebel Camera. I wanna use it. Yes every weekend. We breed pitbull with badass bloodlines http://www.mesmerizebluepitbulls.com/ 

Thats our website but its not finished yet.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 2 2009, 09:07 AM~14958286
> *:0
> *


this man is planing sumthing serious :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Sep 2 2009, 09:07 AM~14958295
> *Yeah Thats the one i heard about. I might go cause i got that new Canon Rebel Camera. I wanna use it. Yes every weekend. We breed pitbull with badass bloodlines http://www.mesmerizebluepitbulls.com/
> 
> Thats our website but its not finished yet.
> *


I seen that on your bulletin board you sent. Shit well I guess if you go to the car show I will see you there.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 10:08 AM~14958302
> *this man is planing sumthing serious :0
> *


if he doesnt sell this one too........ :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 2 2009, 09:05 AM~14958260
> *So who's down saturday  htown majicos down n I know darkness n his homeboys 2  so lets roll
> *


we ll roll too


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Sep 2 2009, 09:07 AM~14958286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trying to get back into my roots, its been a while since this


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 2 2009, 09:09 AM~14958320
> *if he doesnt sell this one too........ :biggrin:
> *


right :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Sep 2 2009, 09:09 AM~14958320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HATERS........... I already had offers n said no, so im doing good. This topless aint going no where


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 09:14 AM~14958354
> *HATERS........... I already had offers n said no, so im doing good. This topless aint going no where
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:15 AM~14958373
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 09:09 AM~14958308
> *I seen that on your bulletin board you sent. Shit well I guess if you go to the car show I will see you there.
> *



Yeah Im going to try & Go


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Shiela__@Sep 2 2009, 09:18 AM~14958402
> *Yeah Im going to try & Go
> *


  Take care and if you go I wll see you there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 2 2009, 09:57 AM~14957631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that one. thought "some wet cut the top, what a waste" 



> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 11:19 AM~14958408
> * Take care and if you go I wll see you there
> *


 :uh: kiss ass ***** bet you offer to take her to olive garden afterwards


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 09:24 AM~14958466
> *:uh: you forgot the drunken burnout in parking lot.    think you had left by then though.
> i remember that one.  thought "some wet cut the top, what a waste"
> :uh:  kiss ass *****    bet you offer to take her to olive garden afterwards
> *


What if I did kiss her ass......... why you always talking down. You cant afford to take her out to OLIVE GARDEN or is it to HEALTHY for your fat greesy ass :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

boiler, didnt the body flex so bad you couldnt keep trunk closed tied down with a bungie cord? least that was the word on street back then. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 11:26 AM~14958487
> *What if I did kiss her ass......... why you always talking down. You cant afford to take her out to OLIVE GARDEN or is it to HEALTHY for your fat greesy ass :angry:
> *


both


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 09:26 AM~14958489
> *boiler, didnt the body flex so bad you couldnt keep trunk closed  tied down with a bungie cord?    least that was the word on street back then.    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: nah nga, thats why i took it to shortys and got that wrapped frame put on, sume serious change was involved :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:29 AM~14958516
> *:roflmao:  :twak: nah nga, thats why i took it to shortys and got that wrapped frame put on, sume serious change was involved :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Nothing is better than having a wrapped frame


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 11:29 AM~14958516
> *:roflmao:  :twak: nah nga, thats why i took it to shortys and got that wrapped frame put on, sume serious change was involved :biggrin:
> *


i remember trunk lid looking kinda funny 

i'm just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on my chop top i had body on reinforcements and also reinforced the body when they cut the top. it had chain bridge with standing 3 andit only flexed when it was on the 3, when u leveled it down everything lined up good.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 09:32 AM~14958541
> *on my chop top i had body on reinforcements and also reinforced the body when they cut the top.  it had chain bridge with standing 3 andit only flexed when it was on the 3, when u leveled it down everything lined up good.
> *



Guess Im doing it the right way.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2009, 09:37 AM~14958579
> *Guess Im doing it the right way.
> *


no matter how much u reinforce, u are still going to get chips around the trunk and hood. even if u put a full frame frame. the body is still going to flex. so paint it a color thtas easy to touch up..not kandy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 09:42 AM~14958640
> *no matter how much u reinforce, u are still going to get chips around the trunk and hood. even if u put a full frame frame. the body is still going to flex. so paint it a color thtas easy to touch up..not kandy
> *


true


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sum old pics








juiced


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn, those pics blurry, i try later with a scanner or whatever they call it :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the car is hittin a whole 7 inches...hopper :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 12:03 PM~14958826
> *the car is hittin a whole 7 inches...hopper  :uh:
> *


could have used a ruler


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 10:03 AM~14958826
> *the car is hittin a whole 7 inches...hopper  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: 
and there was 1000 people trying to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

since we remanicing.. however you spell it..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice 64 cock smock


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 12:27 PM~14959035
> *since we remanicing..  however you spell it..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 2 2009, 12:29 PM~14959059
> *
> *


he wondered how it would look, when i had those 22" blades for sale. :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that car had tilt steering i miss that


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:51 AM~14958737
> *sum old pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 10:27 AM~14959035
> *since we remanicing..  however you spell it..
> 
> 
> ...


Dat green regal from lk was da biznizz back then.......cleanest yandys back then.....ain't it catch fire or something???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 12:35 PM~14959122
> *that car had tilt steering i miss that
> *


shoulda kept the column then


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2009, 12:46 PM~14959219
> *Dat green regal from lk was da biznizz back then.......cleanest yandys back then.....ain't it catch fire or something???
> *


 :uh: you would have been about 5 years old


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 09:42 AM~14958640
> *no matter how much u reinforce, u are still going to get chips around the trunk and hood. even if u put a full frame frame. the body is still going to flex. so paint it a color thtas easy to touch up..not kandy
> *





:tears:


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 1 2009, 06:58 PM~14951853
> *the is  a good idea  to panint  the car  pink    the is what houston have  98 % are cheerleader 2 % real hoopers  ANTONIO  AN  SHORTY  :biggrin:
> *




 I didn't say that..............but pink (hot pink) is my favorite color :biggrin: , I'm sure sic can come up with some candy paint that would make it look badass, gotta ask Tonio to start working on one for ME, hell! 

gotta admit, I'm a cheerleader, so I guess I'll just cheer you guys on........for now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 10:51 AM~14959256
> *:uh:  you would have been about 5 years old
> *


Car was still showing bout 5 years ago so stfu.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2009, 01:06 PM~14959389
> *Car was still showing bout 5 years ago so stfu.
> *


watch your tone little boy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 11:52 AM~14959865
> *watch your tone little boy
> *


Sorry :|


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14954417
> *ttt for tittaz
> 
> 
> ...



quoted for the hell of it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ga dammit im at work fools!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2009, 02:40 PM~14960406
> *ga dammit im at work fools!
> *


company man


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fo sho.


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 01:56 PM~14960541
> *company man
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 2 2009, 08:25 AM~14957406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?!?! :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 03:54 PM~14961050
> *:nono: my niccas name aint fkin ignacio! :roflmao:
> :uh: you would know bout that huh?
> :ugh: HELL NO!!! LOL!!! :roflmao:
> ...


what were you doing in the mens can? :scrutinize:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 03:08 PM~14961181
> *what were you doing in the mens can?  :scrutinize:
> *


LOL!! hell no i dont go in guys restrooms. they are fkin nasty! :barf:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I need an inspection sticker....whats the going rate for one... on the side deal


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 01:54 PM~14961050
> *:nono: my niccas name aint fkin ignacio! :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: Correct!

She already said his name was: Maicol Andru Smith

here's the picture she PM'd me of him.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 2 2009, 03:28 PM~14961370
> *:yessad: Correct!
> 
> She already said his name was: Maicol Andru Smith
> ...


 :barf: :banghead: :twak: :buttkick:

HHEEELLLLLL FFFKKKKK NNNOOOO!!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 02:14 PM~14961238
> *LOL!! hell no i dont go in guys restrooms. they are fkin nasty! :barf:
> *


you asked if you could hold it for me. i have pics to prove it too.


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

Dynamo #1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

guess she rather have f150 than a tahoe


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez+Sep 2 2009, 03:33 PM~14961420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 02:32 PM~14961401
> *:barf: :banghead: :twak: :buttkick:
> 
> HHEEELLLLLL FFFKKKKK NNNOOOO!!!!
> ...



Ignacio Refugio Otraves Jr. aka pelon ???


You should come clean 'cause you told me his name was Maicol and you called him puppy eyes..........not pelon.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Sep 2 2009, 04:33 PM~14961420
> *Car Club: F150 +running boards cc
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 03:38 PM~14961460
> *guess she rather have f150 than a tahoe
> *


 :0 LOL!! no one in their right mind would do something like that. :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 2 2009, 04:38 PM~14961460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce+Sep 2 2009, 03:38 PM~14961464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o...m....g... :uh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 03:40 PM~14961486
> *she probably wouldnt be happy with an accord either.
> *


uh oh. :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 02:41 PM~14961496
> *:roflmao: NNNOOOO!!! :nono:
> 
> not quite a pelon...but very close.
> *



I guess he cut his hair after this pic?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 04:41 PM~14961496
> *:roflmao: NNNOOOO!!! :nono:
> 
> not quite a pelon...but very close.
> ...


probably long bed truck too.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce+Sep 2 2009, 03:44 PM~14961524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no he doesnt have a truck. :no:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 04:49 PM~14961556
> *LOL!! NO! he looks like he doesnt know much english. would never work. :nosad:
> no he doesnt have a truck. :no:
> *


crown victoria/grand marquis? thats what the non-truck wets usually drive.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 03:51 PM~14961567
> *crown victoria/grand marquis/capala?  thats what the non-truck wets usually drive.
> *


fixed. :uh: 

:roflmao:

NO! he doesnt have any one of them raggedy ass cars! :roflmao:

jk! :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

14x7 chinas sold!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 04:53 PM~14961592
> *fixed. :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :uh: 


only other choice is focus SS


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 03:54 PM~14961609
> *:uh:
> only other choice is focus SS
> *


:roflmao:

thats a negative too. :no:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8 @ Sep 2 2009_@ 03:51 PM~
> *fixed. :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 04:55 PM~14961622
> *:roflmao:
> 
> thats a negative too.  :no:
> *


ok i give up. tell us what he drives.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce+Sep 2 2009, 03:55 PM~14961627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: its nothing to brag about...but it aint a hooptie either.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 04:58 PM~14961657
> *:angel:  :roflmao:
> :uh: its nothing to brag about...but it aint a hooptie either.
> *


just say it


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 02:49 PM~14961556
> *LOL!! NO! he looks like he doesnt know much english. would never work. :nosad:
> *



I've seen alot of Houston peeps who look like they don't know much english and they were born here....and have anglo names.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 2 2009, 03:58 PM~14961660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and they know enlish..?? fluently??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 05:02 PM~14961688
> *i know better. :uh:
> and they know enlish..?? fluently??
> *


ignacio is already rubbing off on you. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 04:03 PM~14961699
> *ignacio is already rubbing off on you.  :uh:
> *


LMFAO!! fk off! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 04:45 PM~14961527
> *probably long bed truck too.
> *


looks a lil like this one but has farrari kit and his last name on the back window


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

HHHEEEELLLLLZZZZZ NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! :nono:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 03:02 PM~14961688
> *i know better. :uh:
> and they know enlish..?? fluently??
> *



yes, they even wear those HoustonE tshirts, sport chucks, and the only spanish they know is Pinche, Guey, Orale, and Taco. Shave their head to look more american I guess.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2009, 03:03 PM~14961710
> *looks a lil like this one but has farrari kit and his last name on the back window
> 
> 
> ...


hey hey hey, thats my work mobile :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2009, 05:03 PM~14961710
> *looks a lil like this one but has farrari kit and his last name on the back window
> 
> 
> ...


neighbors got roll bar made of square tubing with initials in the center.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 03:14 PM~14961820
> *neighbors got roll bar made of square tubing  with initials in the center.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 2 2009, 04:05 PM~14961724
> *yes, they even wear those HoustonE tshirts, sport chucks, and the only spanish they know is Pinche, Guey, Orale, and Taco.  Shave their head to look more american I guess.
> *


Pics? :dunno: Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 02:40 PM~14961486
> *she probably wouldnt be happy with an accord either.
> :roflmao:
> *


accord is good on gas :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 03:07 PM~14961745
> *hey hey hey, thats my work mobile :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


u got a nice work mobile u should see mine


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 2 2009, 03:27 PM~14961350
> *I need an inspection sticker....whats the going rate for one... on the side deal
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 2 2009, 05:43 PM~14962110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

it has potential though..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 2 2009, 03:14 PM~14961238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f150 passed me up like nothing the other day "nacho" had all the homies i the bed of the truck.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 2 2009, 02:27 PM~14961350
> *I need an inspection sticker....whats the going rate for one... on the side deal
> *


x3


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 2 2009, 04:09 PM~14962351
> *X2
> *


whats new homie


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Sep 2 2009, 05:09 PM~14962351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pasadena $120


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn, used to be 80


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

can still be had for a bill


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 2 2009, 05:11 PM~14962911
> *pasadena $120
> 
> 
> *


i will have to save up for 3 weeks for that


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 2 2009, 05:17 PM~14962952
> *can still be had for a bill
> *


details..my caddy brother


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 2 2009, 05:24 PM~14963019
> *i will have to save up for 3 weeks for that
> *


bs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a super nintendo they wanna sell. let me know.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

i hope houston dnt get this far with this type of cars :uh: 
theres gona be a lot happy kids :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 06:31 PM~14963081
> *does anyone have a super nintendo they wanna sell. let me know.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 05:31 PM~14963081
> *does anyone have a super nintendo they wanna sell. let me know.
> *


 :0 ,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 2 2009, 05:33 PM~14963102
> *:uh:
> *


u got one?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Saw this on 610 today.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 2 2009, 05:44 PM~14963226
> *Saw this on 610 today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Saw this last week.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 31 2009, 07:34 PM~14941570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

best mojo trucks are in my hood.  










forget where i took this one. looks like hrny's man's truck.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 2 2009, 05:44 PM~14963226
> *Saw this on 610 today.
> 
> 
> ...


looks like 610 and scott or cullen


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 07:31 PM~14963081
> *does anyone have a super nintendo they wanna sell. let me know.
> *



i got some super balls you can play with


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SAW THIS CLEAN AZZ 60 DROP IN BAYTOWN LAST WKND


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 2 2009, 06:01 PM~14963354
> *SAW THIS CLEAN AZZ 60 DROP IN BAYTOWN LAST WKND
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: too nice, needs hydros :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 2 2009, 06:01 PM~14963354
> *SAW THIS CLEAN AZZ 60 DROP IN BAYTOWN LAST WKND
> 
> 
> ...


i got the phone pics. looks badass :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 05:59 PM~14963343
> *best mojo trucks are in my hood.
> 
> 
> ...


sell the capala and get u a chuntis truck, monica might give u a chance then :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:07 PM~14963406
> *sell the capala and get u a chuntis truck, monica might give u a chance then :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 2 2009, 06:25 PM~14963566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 07:31 PM~14963081
> *does anyone have a super nintendo they wanna sell. let me know.
> *


i got a regular nintendo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

coming soon.. 


















HOUSTON STYLEZ


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 08:45 PM~14963764
> *coming soon..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

INSPECTON STICKERS..
$100


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 06:48 PM~14963809
> *INSPECTON STICKERS..
> $100
> *


  I FORGOT...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 2 2009, 06:52 PM~14963839
> *  I FORGOT...
> *


YEP YEP...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 06:48 PM~14963809
> *INSPECTON STICKERS..
> $100
> *


I got em 4 80!!! Juz fuckin with u!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 2 2009, 06:25 PM~14963566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: IM IN TEARS!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 2 2009, 06:46 PM~14963783
> *
> *


HAD TO PUT THE IWATA UP THERE..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 05:28 PM~14963049
> *bs
> *


BUG SPRAY?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 06:45 PM~14963764
> *coming soon..
> 
> 
> ...


gettin even better sic  :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 2 2009, 06:54 PM~14963875
> *I got em 4 80!!!                                                      Juz fuckin with u!!!
> *


I USE TO DO EM FOR 80.. BUT THEN THEY RAISED THE PRICE ON ME.. SO YOU KNOW :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 06:45 PM~14963764
> *coming soon..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

NICE DARKNESS


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 08:54 PM~14963882
> *HAD TO PUT THE IWATA UP THERE..
> *


Them Iwatas aint no joke :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 11:29 AM~14958516
> *:roflmao:  :twak: nah nga, thats why i took it to shortys and got that wrapped frame put on, sume serious change was involved :biggrin:
> *


car is just down the street from my home!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Sep 2 2009, 07:00 PM~14963944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA.. NEW 80 GAL COMPRESSOR CAME IN FROM SNAP-ON.. SHIT I GOT PLENTY OF AIR NOW..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 08:45 PM~14963764
> *coming soon..
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 2 2009, 07:44 PM~14963226
> *Saw this on 610 today.
> 
> 
> ...


MOVING SERVICE??? :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 08:45 PM~14963764
> *coming soon..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 09:03 PM~14963993
> *THANKS..
> HELL YEA.. NEW 80 GAL COMPRESSOR CAME IN FROM SNAP-ON.. SHIT I GOT PLENTY OF AIR NOW..
> *


Damn thats what I need!!!


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 07:45 PM~14963764
> *coming soon..
> 
> 
> ...





> :0
> :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 06:56 PM~14963897
> *I USE TO DO EM FOR 80.. BUT THEN THEY RAISED THE PRICE ON ME.. SO YOU KNOW  :angry:
> *


I quit since I drag my 1st fifth tryin 2 clown a slab on my way 2 get fuckin 80 bucks


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 06:45 PM~14963764
> *coming soon..
> 
> 
> ...


Im hatin fucker dat shit looks clean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Sep 2 2009, 07:14 PM~14964126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT MY *****.. IM TRYIN TO ROLL THIS BITCH.. I WANNA 3 WHEEL AND HOP WITH YALL BOYS..

I DONT GIVE A FK.. H-TOWN MAJICOS SOME RIDAZ...SWITCH HAPPY BASTARDS..


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 07:32 PM~14964327
> *MMM HMMMMM... WEEKLY PAYMENTS ARENT BAD EITHER..
> LOL.. AT LEAST YOU DIDNT GET 2 BUSTED RIMS TRYIN TO CLOWN ANOTHER LOW LOW..:roflmao:
> 
> ...


With zum rusty buckets lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 2 2009, 08:28 AM~14957090
> *looks like I havent missed much...
> *


ay guey! ellie my boy?


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 08:32 PM~14964327
> *
> SHIT MY *****.. IM TRYIN TO ROLL THIS BITCH.. I WANNA 3 WHEEL AND HOP WITH YALL BOYS..
> 
> ...


shit......u aint da only one waitin for ur low low to be finish so u can hit da switches.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: [email protected], $moneymaker$, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, lvlikeg, MR COOLBLAST :0 (!)


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 07:32 PM~14964327
> *MMM HMMMMM... WEEKLY PAYMENTS ARENT BAD EITHER..
> LOL.. AT LEAST YOU DIDNT GET 2 BUSTED RIMS TRYIN TO CLOWN ANOTHER LOW LOW..:roflmao:
> 
> ...


N yeah my boy joker fuck up a pair of chainas doin rear 3wheel fuckin crazy modafuka mothafuka but he's gone 4 a min he's got suspended license 4 a year


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2009, 09:32 PM~14964327
> *MMM HMMMMM... WEEKLY PAYMENTS ARENT BAD EITHER..
> LOL.. AT LEAST YOU DIDNT GET 2 BUSTED RIMS TRYIN TO CLOWN ANOTHER LOW LOW..:roflmao:
> 
> ...



X100000 :cheesy:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2009, 08:48 PM~14964494
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: [email protected], $moneymaker$, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, lvlikeg, MR COOLBLAST :0 (!)
> *


so i take as ur tha #1 fan of MR COOLBLAST....... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Sep 2 2009, 09:49 PM~14964508
> *so i take as ur tha #1 fan of MR COOLBLAST....... :biggrin:
> *


HEY I SUPPORT ALL MY FRIENDS IN WHATEVER THEY DO.........BUT SUMTHINGS HAVE BE KNOWN TO BACKFIRE..... IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

So wuz up sick u down 2 cruise on saturday we wanna hit westimer n zum nigth clubs tryin 2 get zum honeys


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Sep 2 2009, 07:45 PM~14964458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 2 2009, 05:30 PM~14962562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 2 2009, 07:52 PM~14964534
> *So wuz up sick u down 2 cruise on saturday  we wanna hit westimer n zum nigth clubs tryin 2 get zum honeys
> *


yea, im down..


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2009, 08:51 PM~14964531
> *HEY I SUPPORT ALL MY FRIENDS IN WHATEVER THEY DO.........BUT SUMTHINGS HAVE BE KNOWN TO BACKFIRE..... IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: i no wat u mean....but has not happen....and hopefully never will.....


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 2 2009, 09:52 PM~14964534
> *So wuz up sick u down 2 cruise on saturday  we wanna hit westimer n zum nigth clubs tryin 2 get zum honeys
> *


With brown eyes??? :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Sep 2 2009, 09:54 PM~14964563
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono: i no wat u mean....but has not happen....and hopefully never will.....
> *


FACESHIELD REQUIRED IN THAT AREA :biggrin: OR SAFETY GOGGELS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2009, 07:57 PM~14964603
> *FACESHIELD REQUIRED IN THAT AREA :biggrin:  OR SAFETY GOGGELS
> *


i gotta respirator for him


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2009, 05:03 PM~14961710
> *looks a lil like this one but has farrari kit and his last name on the back window
> 
> 
> ...


pinche boiler done went hardcore paisa


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2009, 07:58 PM~14964619
> *pinche boiler done went hardcore paisa
> *


im waiting on my 1985 corvette rear lights too :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 07:53 PM~14964552
> *i just heard... :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 2 2009, 08:55 PM~14964569
> *With brown eyes??? :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 10:03 PM~14964671
> *im waiting on my 1985 corvette rear lights too :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


nike swoosh suppose to be facing the wrong way.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:04 PM~14964684
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 10:15 PM~14964823
> *:0  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:around: :around: :werd:  :|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2009, 08:16 PM~14964830
> *nike swoosh suppose to be facing the wrong way.
> *


poz chingao


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 2 2009, 07:55 PM~14964569
> *With brown eyes??? :0
> *


Brown green blue n red bien locotas lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2009, 08:27 PM~14964961
> *:around:  :around:  :werd:    :|
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14965023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 yikes!!! Estas pesado wey!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 10:31 PM~14965023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 2 2009, 10:29 PM~14964994
> *Brown green blue n red bien locotas lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Sep 2 2009, 09:18 PM~14964854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 2 2009, 08:33 PM~14965056
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!
> *


naranjas,


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 10:50 PM~14965263
> *naranjas,
> *


ESTA BIEN CALLADO ESTE PEDO WUEY! :angry:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2009, 06:10 PM~14962892
> *whats new homie
> *


Nothing much just sitting back watching it go down in here... :biggrin: ... My cutlass should be done anyday now. Hopefully in a month if not sooner Im just missing some pieces to the puzzle....


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 06:31 PM~14963081
> *does anyone have a super nintendo they wanna sell. let me know.
> *


I have Street Fighter the game when you do get a game console....


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 2 2009, 11:15 PM~14965600
> *:nicoderm:
> *


el essleeek de chugar lann


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Q ondas daily hopper como andamos


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 2 2009, 09:12 PM~14965550
> *Nothing much just sitting back watching it go down in here... :biggrin: ... My cutlass should be done anyday now. Hopefully in a month if not sooner Im just missing some pieces to the puzzle....
> *


looking good, slowly but surely homie,


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

NICE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 3 2009, 12:02 AM~14966203
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 2 2009, 08:38 PM~14965113
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Sep 3 2009, 01:32 AM~14966972
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

Thirsty Thursday! :biggrin: 

And its my Friday.


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 2 2009, 09:46 PM~14964465
> *ay guey!  ellie my boy?
> *



wut it dew? :biggrin:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 2 2009, 03:54 PM~14961050
> *:nono: my niccas name aint fkin ignacio! :roflmao: NACHO!!
> :uh: you would know bout that huh?   ALWAYS!!
> 
> *


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 2 2009, 04:54 PM~14961609
> *:uh:
> only other choice is focus SS
> *



Focus SS is in heaven...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 3 2009, 06:43 AM~14967928
> *Focus SS is in heaven...
> *



You still work at that ticket printing place?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 3 2009, 06:04 AM~14967730
> *Thirsty Thursday! :biggrin:
> 
> And its my Friday.
> *


que pasa, sanchita! :cheesy:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 3 2009, 08:54 AM~14967993
> *You still work at that ticket printing place?
> *



nah. I got tired of the ticket thing. "In between" jobs right now... :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 3 2009, 07:05 AM~14968051
> *nah. I got tired of the ticket thing. "In between" jobs right now...  :biggrin:
> *


Spokes N Juice ever comming back? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 2 2009, 09:15 PM~14965592
> *I have Street Fighter the game when you do get a game console....
> *


thats the reason im looking for one :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 3 2009, 08:04 AM~14967730
> *Thirsty Thursday! :biggrin:
> 
> And its my Friday.
> *


you thirsty everyday wino :uh:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 3 2009, 09:12 AM~14968077
> *Spokes N Juice ever comming back? :biggrin:
> *



probably not.  

youre the artist right? what was your username before?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 3 2009, 12:02 AM~14966203
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...












westside they roll the old skoo bentleys mayne


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 AM~14968101
> *you thirsty everyday wino  :uh:
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

This video is from last sunday at bear creek park the imports had a little video but looks like Ham's Navi made it in and Desert Dreams made it into the video.. Click the link and then Bear Creek Meet if you wanna see.....

http://www.tunerlifestyletv.com/index.php?...=album-82&num=1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 07:20 AM~14968106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup with ur dash?


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Sep 3 2009, 08:36 AM~14968688
> *This video is from last sunday at bear creek park the imports had a little video but looks like Ham's Navi made it in and Desert Dreams made it into the video.. Click the link and then Bear Creek Meet if you wanna see.....
> 
> http://www.tunerlifestyletv.com/index.php?...=album-82&num=1
> *


only good part is lowlows part, not hatin :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 08:49 AM~14968835
> *sup with ur dash?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just noticed,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 10:49 AM~14968835
> *sup with ur dash?
> *


hot wing juice stains


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1356087247.html


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

roberto g.. this all you..

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1355655935.html


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:54 AM~14968889
> *only good part is lowlows part,  not hatin :biggrin:
> *


Its the truth lol...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14968981
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1356087247.html
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: whats so funny about the fleetwood, the price?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:08 AM~14969016
> *:uh: whats so funny about the fleetwood,   the price?
> *


eggzactly but go ahead and buy it.. bawla


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:09 AM~14969027
> *eggzactly  but go ahead and buy it.. bawla
> *


nah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14968981
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1356087247.html
> :roflmao:
> *


rather have that, than a 68 fast back


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14968981
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1356087247.html
> :roflmao:
> *



Maybe he needs the money for some writing and grammar classes.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 09:22 AM~14969152
> *rather have that, than a 68 fast back
> *


 :0 :0 ouch :biggrin:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 11:22 AM~14969152
> *rather have that, than a 68 fast back
> *


this from man that when he 1st saw it was like "lemme drive it..lemme drive it" and got all tehehe when i handed over the keys. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wanted to drive it til i seen it had a chain steering wheel


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14969387
> *i wanted to drive it til i seen it had a  chain steering wheel
> *


if you dont like that, wait til you seen what steering wheels going on there next. 









or maybe lowrider man logo  









inferno!!

:burn:


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:52 AM~14969470
> *if you dont like that, wait til you seen what steering wheels going on there next.
> 
> 
> ...


those are tight. they got any for fords or f150s?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Sep 3 2009, 12:22 PM~14969797
> *those are tight. they got any for fords or f150s?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Sep 3 2009, 10:22 AM~14969797
> *those are tight. they got any for fords or f150s?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 3 2009, 08:35 AM~14967875
> *wut it dew?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 AM~14968101
> *you thirsty everyday wino  :uh:
> *


don't know how mr. hrnybrneyz can afford her drinking habit. he'd have to cut back on the autozone accessories.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:54 AM~14968889
> *only good part is lowlows part,  not hatin :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i like imports. there events are much better than lowrider events(more tits :cheesy: ),actually i like every type of car customization until they go to the extreme like putting 4 cut 84z all over your car or putting 24" and up on cars


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 11:05 AM~14968989
> *roberto g.. this all you..
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1355655935.html
> *


 :uh: whatabucket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 3 2009, 01:58 PM~14970700
> *:uh: i like imports. there events are much better than lowrider events(more tits  :cheesy: ),actually i like every type of car customization until they go to the extreme like putting 4 cut 84z all over your car or putting 24" and up on cars
> *


figures..since your mini pooper's an import :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 3 2009, 11:58 AM~14970700
> *:uh: i like imports. there events are much better than lowrider events(more tits  :cheesy: ),actually i like every type of car customization until they go to the extreme like putting 4 cut 84z all over your car or putting 24" and up on cars
> *


 cars full of nitro stickers... wow :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 02:02 PM~14970730
> *cars full of nitro stickers... wow :uh:
> *


dont forget the mufflers.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 02:02 PM~14970730
> *cars full of nitro stickers... wow :uh:
> *


 certified :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 3 2009, 02:04 PM~14970756
> *certified  :uh:
> *


haaa got em


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 12:06 PM~14970769
> *haaa      got em
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 3 2009, 11:58 AM~14970700
> *:uh: i like imports. there events are much better than lowrider events(more tits  :cheesy: ),actually i like every type of car customization until they go to the extreme like putting 4 cut 84z all over your car or putting 24" and up on cars
> *


youngin's i tell ya :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im sitting at the tidwell and 45 parking lot, and guess what. no lowriders. a few ranch trucks though :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 12:12 PM~14970819
> *youngin's i tell ya  :uh:
> *


Y u woofin to him about liking imports.....ain't u use to own a honda???? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 12:37 PM~14971030
> *Y u woofin to him about liking imports.....ain't u use to own a honda???? :uh:
> *


again peewee. i had a honda back in the mid 90s. when alot of people had "euro" lowriders. "euros" and "imports" are 2 different things. euro rides where big in the scene back in the mid 90s. my honda had kandy paint and daytons. it didnt have a bunch of stickers and wing and exhaust and intake and all that other "import" shit. so get it right junior. again, i rode a low daily for 1995 til 2001. on the scene when u were still playing the super nintendo, that im looking to buy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 12:42 PM~14971065
> *again peewee. i had a honda back in the mid 90s. when alot of people had "euro" lowriders. "euros" and "imports" are 2 different things.  euro rides where big in the scene back in the mid 90s.  my honda had kandy paint and daytons.  it didnt have a bunch of stickers and wing and exhaust and intake and all that other "import" shit. so get it right junior.  again, i rode a low daily for 1995 til 2001.  on the scene when u were still playing the super nintendo, that im looking to buy
> *


Poor excuse for having a honda...its koo.....we understand...u were just a young whiteboy trying to fit in.....






And I never owned a super nintendo.......puro sega!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

again junior. u act like im embarrased to have owned a honda, or to be half white? it is what it is. ive had 12 lowriders all lifted since 1995. from honda to g body to cadillac to lincoln to hardtop and convertible impalas. what have you brought to the houston scene besides a strong tongue from blowing on your tuba. this is houston lowriders, not skinny jeans, teal drinks, foam partys and jerk dancin. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 12:51 PM~14971164
> *again junior. u act like im embarrased to have owned a honda, or to be half white? it is what it is.  ive had 12 lowriders all lifted since 1995. from honda to g body to cadillac to lincoln to hardtop and convertible impalas.  what have you brought to the houston scene besides a strong tongue from blowing on your tuba. this is houston lowriders, not skinny jeans, teal drinks, foam partys and jerk dancin.  :biggrin:
> *


Keyword....HONDA.....NOTHING ELSE TO BE SAID. 


DATS LIKE SAYING U WERE ONLY GAY ONCE........BUT AFTER DAT BECAME A REAL MAN.......:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

youd be surprised what some of these riders out there with clean impalas, lincolns and lacs, and g bodies were rollin back in the 90s. keep it real.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 12:54 PM~14971192
> *youd be surprised what some of these riders out there with clean impalas, lincolns and lacs, and g bodies were rollin back in the 90s. keep it real.
> *


so true


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats so real man about jeans that cut off circulation and decrease sperm count and rainbow color vans with no socks :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 02:06 PM~14971333
> *whats so real man about jeans that cut off circulation and decrease sperm count and rainbow color vans with no socks  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2+Sep 3 2009, 07:41 AM~14967909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can support my own drinkin habit. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 01:06 PM~14971333
> *whats so real man about jeans that cut off circulation and decrease sperm count and rainbow color vans with no socks  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Sep 3 2009, 02:12 PM~14970818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody gave a damn about no euro 



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 03:06 PM~14971333
> *whats so real man about jeans that cut off circulation and decrease sperm count and rainbow color vans with no socks  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: dont forget him playing the tuba.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 01:06 PM~14971333
> *whats so real man about jeans that cut off circulation and decrease sperm count and rainbow color vans with no socks  :uh:
> *


I never worn skinny jeans in my life....just pants dat fit me..
I never wear shoes without socks....
I've never jerk danced in my life......

So.....come again.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 01:20 PM~14971476
> *nobodys talkin about certified mail.  so go back to doing what you were doing.
> :0
> nobody gave a damn about no euro
> ...


bitch u used to drive a vw bug...and a blazer on fake blades.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 02:06 PM~14971333
> *whats so real man about jeans that cut off circulation and decrease sperm count and rainbow color vans with no socks  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 01:21 PM~14971481
> *I never worn skinny jeans in my life....just pants dat fit me..
> I never wear shoes without socks....
> I've never jerk danced in my life......
> ...


aw ***** dont get to lying, last year on easterin baytown u had on some vans or "keds" with no socks. ......while i was in the lac and u were in the maxima. so whos importing now??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 3 2009, 03:21 PM~14971481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both were tight though


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2009, 01:23 PM~14971518
> *aw ***** dont get to lying, last year on easterin baytown u had on some vans or "keds" with no socks. ......while i was in the lac and u were in the maxima. so whos importing now??
> *


Those were converse.....and I was in da green lac fuckwad......u forget dat easily??? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oic


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 11:52 AM~14969470
> *if you dont like that, wait til you seen what steering wheels going on there next.
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that, i'll sell you this one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2009, 03:37 PM~14971682
> *fuck that, i'll sell you this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 3 2009, 02:37 PM~14971682
> *fuck that, i'll sell you this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Sep 3 2009, 08:36 AM~14968688
> *This video is from last sunday at bear creek park the imports had a little video but looks like Ham's Navi made it in and Desert Dreams made it into the video.. Click the link and then Bear Creek Meet if you wanna see.....
> 
> http://www.tunerlifestyletv.com/index.php?...=album-82&num=1
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 3 2009, 02:51 PM~14971164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry bro, but sounds like your boy just broke you down


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 3 2009, 03:33 PM~14972901
> *:0
> sorry bro, but sounds like your boy just broke you down
> *


Yo potna...not mine.....I don't like whiteboys in verts fucll of bitchassness.......:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 05:47 PM~14973043
> *Yo potna...not mine.....I don't like whiteboys in verts fucll of bitchassness.......:0
> *


sure weren't saying all that shit when you were kissing brians ass to get em to glue up your interior :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

awww shit...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 03:47 PM~14973043
> *Yo potna...not mine.....I don't like whiteboys in verts fucll of bitchassness.......:0
> *


and look at you trying to be white living in tomball texas and claiming "northside" :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 04:06 PM~14973254
> *sure weren't saying all that shit when you were  kissing brians ass to get em to glue up your interior  :0
> *


Hey...it worked right????  got da homie discount :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

LOOKIN 4 A SET OF CHINAS 13x7 ASAP!!!!!


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2009, 08:57 PM~14964603
> *FACESHIELD REQUIRED IN THAT AREA :biggrin:  OR SAFETY GOGGELS
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

hey princess i see u...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for da homies that ain't here no more :tears:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2009, 07:06 PM~14786160
> *yeah sum like that, it would take a lot  effort to make this cutty hit high 90s, and it probly get all mess up, so i rather let someone enjoy this ride, and i go get me a big body so i can make hit high numbers :biggrin:
> *


IT WOULDNT BE THAT HARD JUST MOVE THAT AXLE BACK BUT OF COURSE THAT REQUIRES POWER TO THROW THAT FRONT END UP AND I GUARANTE YOU IT WILL BE IN THE HIGH 90'SSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Sep 3 2009, 08:36 AM~14968688
> *This video is from last sunday at bear creek park the imports had a little video but looks like Ham's Navi made it in and Desert Dreams made it into the video.. Click the link and then Bear Creek Meet if you wanna see.....
> 
> http://www.tunerlifestyletv.com/index.php?...=album-82&num=1
> *



that boy kimo reppin sunworks in the green teggy clownin


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 06:19 PM~14974518
> *IT WOULDNT BE THAT HARD JUST MOVE THAT AXLE BACK A FEW INCHES AND PUT SOME POWER TO THE FRONTEND I GUARANTE YOU IT WILL BE IN HIGH 90'SSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 08:19 PM~14974518
> *IT WOULDNT BE THAT HARD JUST MOVE THAT AXLE BACK  BUT OF COURSE THAT REQUIRES POWER TO THROW THAT FRONT END UP AND I GUARANTE YOU IT WILL BE IN THE HIGH 90'SSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


or magic!!! :biggrin: wats up mr. expert... :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14975750
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


que rollo bro.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

: h-town team 84 caddy, rollin-hard, switches4life, MR.64wagon
looks like its going to be a long night!!! :banghead: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:41 PM~14975935
> *
> que rollo bro.
> *


NADA K DICE EL JALE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 06:19 PM~14974518
> *IT WOULDNT BE THAT HARD JUST MOVE THAT AXLE BACK  BUT OF COURSE THAT REQUIRES POWER TO THROW THAT FRONT END UP AND I GUARANTE YOU IT WILL BE IN THE HIGH 90'SSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


 :0 :0 , and this coming from mr expert in hydraulics , MR SELF TAUGHT GENIOUS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:41 PM~14975917
> *or magic!!! :biggrin:  wats up mr. expert... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ME LEISTE LA MENTE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:44 PM~14975962
> *:0  :0 , and this coming from mr expert in hydraulics , MR SELF TAUGHT GENIOUS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I NEVER SAID I WAS SELF TAUGHT BUT I KNOW IM NOT FULL OF EXCUSES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:43 PM~14975951
> *: h-town team 84 caddy, rollin-hard, switches4life, MR.64wagon
> looks like its going to be a long night!!! :banghead:  hno:  :nicoderm:
> *


TWO BACK YARD BUILDERS, AND TWO STUDENTS FROM MR MAGIC!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:49 PM~14976021
> *TWO BACK YARD BUILDERS, AND TWO STUDENTS FROM MR MAGIC!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LIKE I SAID EXCUSES EXCUSE EXCUSES CAN YOU COME UP SOMETHING BETTER THEN THAT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 08:49 PM~14976021
> *TWO BACK YARD BUILDERS, AND TWO STUDENTS FROM MR MAGIC!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


schools in session..
time to get served....!!!!








:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 08:48 PM~14976013
> *I NEVER SAID I WAS SELF TAUGHT BUT I KNOW IM NOT FULL OF EXCUSES
> *


ME NEITHER, I DONE ALL MY SHIT BY MY SELF, YOU COULDNT DO IT BY URSELF, SO WHATS UR EXCUSE,


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:45 PM~14975979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ME LEISTE LA MENTE WAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: que cosas no? lol


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 08:49 PM~14976021
> *TWO BACK YARD BUILDERS, AND TWO STUDENTS FROM MR MAGIC!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 K ONDA EXCUSES4LIFE 90 ES MUCHO PARA TI ESO DEJALO PARA MI TU DICES K NO TRAIGO NADA


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 08:51 PM~14976045
> *schools in session..
> time to get served....!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 08:50 PM~14976035
> *LIKE I SAID EXCUSES EXCUSE EXCUSES CAN YOU COME UP SOMETHING BETTER THEN THAT
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: U COULDNT COME UP ON UR OWN :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:51 PM~14976048
> *ME NEITHER, I DONE ALL MY SHIT BY MY SELF, YOU COULDNT DO IT BY URSELF, SO WHATS UR EXCUSE,
> *


im a witness too that!!! just admit it robert, but with magic on your side ya doing it big...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:51 PM~14976048
> *ME NEITHER, I DONE ALL MY SHIT BY MY SELF, YOU COULDNT DO IT BY URSELF, SO WHATS UR EXCUSE,
> *


YOU GOT PLENTY OF HELP IN YOU TRUNK LOOK AT THE WAY YOUR CAR FLOATS BACK DOWN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 08:52 PM~14976063
> *K      ONDA      EXCUSES4LIFE    90 ES MUCHO PARA TI  ESO DEJALO PARA MI  TU DICES K NO TRAIGO NADA
> *


OK ENTONCES LLEVA TU MEDIO YONKE EL DOMINGO AL SHOW, Y VEREMOS QUE TANTO BRICA TU MUGRE ABER SI ES CIERTO :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: sic713, rug442, switches4life, MR.64wagon, *$moneymaker$*, 84 BLAZER, DAILYHOPPER2009

sup joto


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 08:54 PM~14976093
> *YOU GOT PLENTY OF HELP IN YOU TRUNK  LOOK AT THE WAY YOUR CAR FLOATS BACK DOWN
> *


IT DOESNT GET STUCK LIKE UR MAGNET!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:53 PM~14976080
> *:dunno:  :dunno: U COULDNT COME UP ON UR OWN :biggrin:
> *


I WAS ON THE BUMPERRRRRRRRRR WITH ALOT MORE INCHES THEN YOU WERE BEFORE BESIDES WHAT YOUR HITTING NOW THATS WHAT I WAS DOING LAST YEAR


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 08:55 PM~14976104
> *OK ENTONCES LLEVA TU MEDIO YONKE EL DOMINGO AL SHOW, Y VEREMOS QUE TANTO BRICA TU MUGRE ABER SI ES CIERTO :0  :0
> *


18 PULGADAS MAS K EL TUYO ESTA BIEN PARA ALGUIEN K NO TIENE EXCUSES :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mmm jack in the box smoothies are good.. strawberry off the chain


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 10:44 PM~14975959
> *NADA  K DICE EL JALE
> *


hay anda homie, ya casi tengo la feria para que tonio (magic) me haga mi caddy volar!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:54 PM~14976087
> *im a witness too  that!!! just admit it robert, but with magic on your side ya doing it big...
> *


TONY YOU JUST MIGHT WANT TO STAY OUT OF THIS CONVERSATION THIS FOR HOPPERS NOT CHIPPERS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 08:54 PM~14976093
> *YOU GOT PLENTY OF HELP IN YOU TRUNK  LOOK AT THE WAY YOUR CAR FLOATS BACK DOWN
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 08:57 PM~14976125
> *I WAS ON THE BUMPERRRRRRRRRR WITH ALOT MORE INCHES THEN YOU WERE BEFORE BESIDES WHAT YOUR HITTING NOW THATS WHAT I WAS DOING LAST YEAR
> *


BY THE WAY, ICOULD JUST GO AND THROW SUM FLOW TO MR MAGIC TOO AND SAY HERE MAKE MY SHIT HOP, BUT IT AINT ABOUT THAT HOMIE, ITS ABOUT MAKING THE EFFORT TO MAKE UR SHIT WORK ON UR OWN  , REMEMBER THAT, THAT GOES 4 U TOO MR ROLLING HARD AKA( PARTIMEYUNKHOPPER.COM) :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 08:55 PM~14976104
> *OK ENTONCES LLEVA TU MEDIO YONKE EL DOMINGO AL SHOW, Y VEREMOS QUE TANTO BRICA TU MUGRE ABER SI ES CIERTO :0  :0
> *


 ES LO UNICO K PUEDES DECIR ESO YA NO ME DIVIERTE :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 10:57 PM~14976125
> *I WAS ON THE BUMPERRRRRRRRRR WITH ALOT MORE INCHES THEN YOU WERE BEFORE BESIDES WHAT YOUR HITTING NOW THATS WHAT I WAS DOING LAST YEAR
> *


LETS BE REAL HOMIE, YOU DID THAT WITH BOILERS HELP!!!! EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!!! HELL I BUSTED YOUR ASS AT MAGNIFICOS ON MY OWN.... REAL TALK!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 08:59 PM~14976148
> *hay anda homie, ya casi tengo la feria para que tonio (magic) me haga mi caddy volar!!!
> *


ME ALEGRO SIMPRE PARA ADELANTE


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> IT DOESNT GET STUCK LIKE UR MAGNET!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> /quote]LOOK WHAT YOUR HITTING MID 70S AND BERLY COMES BACK DOWN IF YOU CLICK IT 7 TIMES IT MIGHT BUMP THE BUMPER NOT TAPP IT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 08:58 PM~14976139
> *18  PULGADAS MAS K EL  TUYO  ESTA BIEN  PARA  ALGUIEN  K NO TIENE  EXCUSES :biggrin:
> *


HEY WUEY, MEJOR AS UNA CITA CON EL DOCTOR DE LOS OJOS, ANDAS BIEN MAL DE LA VISTA :biggrin: , 18 PULGADAS, LOL, ENTONCES QUE NOS VEMOS EL DOMINGO O TE CULEAS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 08:59 PM~14976153
> *TONY YOU JUST MIGHT WANT TO STAY OUT OF THIS CONVERSATION THIS FOR HOPPERS NOT CHIPPERS
> *


LOL SHIET THE IS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 10:59 PM~14976153
> *TONY YOU JUST MIGHT WANT TO STAY OUT OF THIS CONVERSATION THIS FOR HOPPERS NOT CHIPPERS
> *


WELL THEN YOU MIGHT AS WELL STAY OUT TOO AND LET THE RAL HOPPER (TONIO) HANDLE THIS!!! YOUR THE BIGGEST CHIPPER I KNOW IN HERE... :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:03 PM~14976186
> *LETS BE REAL HOMIE, YOU DID THAT WITH BOILERS HELP!!!! EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!!! HELL I BUSTED YOUR ASS AT MAGNIFICOS ON MY OWN.... REAL TALK!!
> *


HE KNOWS, HE JUST WANTS TO ACT LIKE HE HAS MADE ALL THE EFORT, THAT SHIT DNT BOTHER ME, U SAID IT, EVERYONE KNOWS


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 09:59 PM~14976153
> *TONY YOU JUST MIGHT WANT TO STAY OUT OF THIS CONVERSATION THIS FOR HOPPERS NOT CHIPPERS
> *


dang tony wuz up with that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:05 PM~14976223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 'ta chido la novela


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:03 PM~14976186
> *LETS BE REAL HOMIE, YOU DID THAT WITH BOILERS HELP!!!! EVERYONE KNOWS THAT!!! HELL I BUSTED YOUR ASS AT MAGNIFICOS ON MY OWN.... REAL TALK!!
> *


WELL OF COURSE ACCRODIND TO BOILER YOU GOT 3400 LBS IN THE TRUNK AND YOU CAN NOTICE IT FLOATS LIKE TITANIC AND GETS STUCK ON ON THIRD LICK


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 3 2009, 05:01 PM~14973819
> *LOOKIN 4 A SET OF  CHINAS 13x7    ASAP!!!!!
> *


Nevermind juz got zum


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 11:04 PM~14976211
> *LOL  SHIET  THE IS  FUNNY :biggrin:
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT WUEY, HE NEVER WORKED ON HIS OWN CAR AT ALL...FIRST IT WAS BOILER MAKING IT HOP THEN TONIO, I GIVE IT TOO YOU BRO CAUSE YOU BUILT EVERYTHING BUT THE PUMPS PERO EL ROBERT SHOULDNT BE TALKING ABOUT CHIPPERS!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this shit just makes me wanna get my car done faster


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:07 PM~14976238
> *WELL OF COURSE ACCRODIND TO BOILER YOU GOT 3400 LBS IN THE TRUNK AND YOU CAN NOTICE IT FLOATS LIKE TITANIC AND GETS STUCK ON ON THIRD LICK
> *


    *eso es mucho peso*


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:05 PM~14976216
> *WELL THEN YOU MIGHT AS WELL STAY OUT TOO AND LET THE RAL HOPPER (TONIO) HANDLE THIS!!! YOUR THE BIGGEST CHIPPER I KNOW IN HERE... :cheesy:
> *


WELL FOR ONE TONIO IS PART OF SOUTHSIDE AND WORKS THERE FULL TIME I CANT TAKE THAT TITTLE FOR YOU EVERY TIME YOU BRING THAT CAR OUT IT DOESNT DO OVER 60 I THINK YOU NEED TO PUT THAT UNDER SINGLE PUMP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 09:07 PM~14976238
> *WELL OF COURSE ACCRODIND TO BOILER YOU GOT 3400 LBS IN THE TRUNK AND YOU CAN NOTICE IT FLOATS LIKE TITANIC AND GETS STUCK ON ON THIRD LICK
> *


SO, U HAVE 5000 LBS ON THE LINCONL :dunno: MAKES UR DUALLY GET OFF THE GROUND WHEN LOADING IT :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Sep 3 2009, 11:06 PM~14976234
> *dang tony wuz up with that
> *


YA SABES HOMIE AQUI SON POCOS LOS QUE TE DAN CREDITO HOMIE!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:01 PM~14976171
> *BY THE WAY, ICOULD JUST GO AND THROW SUM FLOW TO MR MAGIC TOO AND SAY HERE MAKE MY SHIT HOP, BUT IT AINT ABOUT THAT HOMIE, ITS ABOUT MAKING THE EFFORT TO MAKE UR SHIT WORK ON UR OWN  , REMEMBER THAT, THAT GOES 4 U TOO MR ROLLING HARD AKA( PARTIMEYUNKHOPPER.COM) :biggrin:
> *


 DONT HATE HOMIE  YOU GOING TO GET SERV FROM A PARTIMER HOOPER :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Lookin 4 a fifth wheel clean condition


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:08 PM~14976258
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT WUEY, HE NEVER WORKED ON HIS OWN CAR AT ALL...FIRST IT WAS BOILER MAKING IT HOP THEN TONIO, I GIVE IT TOO YOU BRO CAUSE YOU BUILT EVERYTHING BUT THE PUMPS PERO EL ROBERT SHOULDNT BE TALKING ABOUT CHIPPERS!!!!
> *


AGREED :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:10 PM~14976290
> *YA SABES HOMIE AQUI SON POCOS LOS QUE TE DAN CREDITO HOMIE!!!
> *


lol well see with cutty coming out soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> WELL OF COURSE ACCRODIND TO BOILER YOU GOT 3400 LBS IN THE TRUNK AND YOU CAN NOTICE IT FLOATS LIKE TITANIC AND GETS STUCK ON ON THIRD LICK
> [/quot K ONDA TONY POR K BOILER ABLA DE TU CARRO PENSE K ERA TU BICH 3400 WTF :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 3 2009, 09:11 PM~14976300
> *Lookin 4 a fifth wheel clean condition
> *


 so you can drag it again.. lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 09:11 PM~14976296
> *DONT HATE  HOMIE      YOU GOING  TO GET SERV  FROM  A PARTIMER  HOOPER  :biggrin:
> *


HEY THEY HAVE THE SPECIAL OF THE MONTH AT MAACO, A PAINT JOB, ONLY $275 PLUS TX,


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:08 PM~14976258
> *TELL ME ABOUT IT WUEY, HE NEVER WORKED ON HIS OWN CAR AT ALL...FIRST IT WAS BOILER MAKING IT HOP THEN TONIO, I GIVE IT TOO YOU BRO CAUSE YOU BUILT EVERYTHING BUT THE PUMPS PERO EL ROBERT SHOULDNT BE TALKING ABOUT CHIPPERS!!!!
> *


TONY I HAVE ALWAYS WORKED ON MY OWN CAR AND BESIDES BOILER DID HELP ME IM NOT GOING TO LIE ABOUT THAT AND SECOND OF ALL TAKE TONIO NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH THATS ALWAYS YOUR EXCUSE AND BOILER DID SO MUCH TO MINE TELL HIM TO HELP YOU SO YOU DONT LOOK LIKE A FOOL EVERY TIME YOU BRING YOUR CAR OUT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14976356
> *HEY THEY HAVE THE SPECIAL OF THE MONTH AT MAACO, A PAINT JOB, ONLY $275 PLUS TX,
> *


Ha......man.....o man.......:0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:10 PM~14976290
> *YA SABES HOMIE AQUI SON POCOS LOS QUE TE DAN CREDITO HOMIE!!!
> *


DEJALOS WAY, ESTAN CONTENTOS PORQUE DESPUES DE ANOS FINALMENTE ESTAN BRINCANDO, TODOS LOS DIAS LE ECHAN UN RESO PARA QUE NO SE LES VAYA TONIO, POR QUE SI SE LE VA , SE LOS CARGA LA VERGA, NO HATIN :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14976356
> *HEY THEY HAVE THE SPECIAL OF THE MONTH AT MAACO, A PAINT JOB, ONLY $275 PLUS TX,
> *


LIKE I TOLD YOU LET ME DO 95 I YO NO ANDO CON EXCUSES TE DIJE K BOY ASER 80 ASE UN MES I ES LO K EL CARRO ASE 88 ME PASE CON 8 UN MES MAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:07 PM~14976238
> *WELL OF COURSE ACCRODIND TO BOILER YOU GOT 3400 LBS IN THE TRUNK AND YOU CAN NOTICE IT FLOATS LIKE TITANIC AND GETS STUCK ON ON THIRD LICK
> *


PERO TE CHINGE QUE NO????  Y TU A MI TODAVIA NO ME CHINGAS, NOS A CHINGADO MAGIC PERO TU NO LA PELAS EN BUENA HONDA HOMIE... IM MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT QUE TU CARRO ESTA HACIENDO COSAS GRANDES AND ITS ON THE MAP PERO TU NO ERES DE LAS PERSONAS QUE SABE DAR CREDITO A OTRAS GENTES, TE LO DIGO EN BUENA HONDA HOMIE NO PARA QUE TE ENOJES... LIKE ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE QUE TE COSTABA DARLE LAS GRACIAS AL BOILER FOR ALL THE HELP HE DID FOR YOU. I HEARD YOUR CAR BROKE ON OR BEFORE THE PHOTO SHOOT AND IT SAID THAT YOUR WERE ABLE TO FIX IT ON THE SPOT NEVER SEEN "THANKS TO BOILER"!!! IT JUST TAKES A REAL MEN TO ADMIT AND THANK THOSE THAT HAVE HELPED YOU BEFORE, AND I FEEL BAD SAYING THIS TOO YOU HOMIE CAUSE YOU HAVE HELPED ME IN THE PAST Y TE DOY LAS GRACIAS COMO AMIGO!!! MIS RESPETO PARA TI Y TU SHOP!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 PM~14976374
> *damn
> *


Boiler ain't even offer da august september special.......went straight to da maaco special....275 plus tx ooohhhhweeeee......:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 09:17 PM~14976372
> *Ha......man.....o man.......:0 :0
> *


NO DRIPS EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 09:19 PM~14976395
> *LIKE I TOLD YOU  LET ME  DO 95    I YO NO ANDO CON EXCUSES    TE DIJE K  BOY ASER 80 ASE UN MES  I ES LO K EL CARRO ASE  88 ME PASE CON  8  UN MES  MAS
> *


PICS OR ES PURO PEDO, WE LL FIND SUNDAY, THEY R GONA HAVE AN SCALE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

History channels 'gangland" on about los ZETAS...... :SCARED:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 09:19 PM~14976402
> *Boiler ain't even offer da august september special.......went straight to da maaco special....275 plus tx ooohhhhweeeee......:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


  i guess 275 is good for a 6 month paint job


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:10 PM~14976283
> *SO,  U HAVE 5000 LBS ON THE LINCONL :dunno:  MAKES UR DUALLY GET OFF THE GROUND WHEN LOADING IT :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THAT BITCH CAME OFF THE GROUND ABOUT A FOOT AND A HALF WHEN HE LOADED THAT BITCH UP AT WESTHEIMER!!!!I PUT THAT ON EVERYTHING... :biggrin: I NEVER TOLD ANYONE THAT I DIDNT HAVE WEIGHT IN MY CAR!!!! :biggrin: BUT MOST OF IT IS GONE, IF IM NOT MISSTAKEN THAT RITE THERE SOUNDED LIKE AN EXCUSE QUE NO BOILER?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:19 PM~14976397
> *PERO TE CHINGE QUE NO????   Y TU A MI TODAVIA NO ME CHINGAS, NOS A CHINGADO MAGIC PERO TU NO LA PELAS EN BUENA HONDA HOMIE... IM MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT QUE TU CARRO ESTA HACIENDO COSAS GRANDES AND ITS ON THE MAP PERO TU NO ERES DE LAS PERSONAS QUE SABE DAR CREDITO A OTRAS GENTES, TE LO DIGO EN BUENA HONDA HOMIE NO PARA QUE TE ENOJES... LIKE ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE QUE TE COSTABA DARLE LAS GRACIAS AL BOILER FOR ALL THE HELP HE DID FOR YOU. I HEARD YOUR CAR BROKE ON OR BEFORE THE PHOTO SHOOT AND IT SAID THAT YOUR WERE ABLE TO FIX IT ON THE SPOT NEVER SEEN "THANKS TO BOILER"!!! IT JUST TAKES A REAL MEN TO ADMIT AND THANK THOSE THAT HAVE HELPED YOU BEFORE, AND I FEEL BAD SAYING THIS TOO YOU HOMIE CAUSE YOU HAVE HELPED ME IN THE PAST Y TE DOY LAS GRACIAS COMO AMIGO!!! MIS RESPETO PARA TI Y TU SHOP!!!
> *


 A BIG FUCKING TRUTH :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:20 PM~14976411
> *NO DRIPS EITHER :biggrin:
> *


sneak dissin


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> > WELL OF COURSE ACCRODIND TO BOILER YOU GOT 3400 LBS IN THE TRUNK AND YOU CAN NOTICE IT FLOATS LIKE TITANIC AND GETS STUCK ON ON THIRD LICK
> > [/quot K ONDA TONY POR K BOILER ABLA DE TU CARRO PENSE K ERA TU BICH 3400 WTF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> DILE AL ROBERT QUE SI QUIERE APOSTAR QUE NO TRAIGO THAT KIND OF WEIGHT IN MY CAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 09:23 PM~14976453
> * i guess 275 is good for a 6 month paint job
> *


IS PERFECT FOR BIG BROWN, SINCE HE ONLY COMES OUT TO HOP, 3 TIMES A YEAR :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:16 PM~14976360
> *TONY I HAVE ALWAYS WORKED ON MY OWN CAR AND BESIDES BOILER DID HELP ME IM NOT GOING TO LIE ABOUT THAT AND SECOND OF ALL TAKE TONIO NAME  OUT YOUR MOUTH THATS ALWAYS YOUR EXCUSE AND BOILER DID SO MUCH TO MINE TELL HIM TO HELP YOU SO YOU DONT LOOK LIKE A FOOL EVERY TIME YOU BRING YOUR CAR OUT
> *


I BET YOU THAT NEXT TIME IT COMES OUT IT WILL DO OVER 70"+!! WANNA BET OH AND IT DONT SOUND LIKE A LOT PERO YO LO HAGO SOLO!!!!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14976395
> *LIKE I TOLD YOU  LET ME  DO 95    I YO NO ANDO CON EXCUSES    TE DIJE K  BOY ASER 80 ASE UN MES  I ES LO K EL CARRO ASE  88 ME PASE CON  8  UN MES  MAS
> *


month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..


sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=251549&st=2700 



I'M SURE DARKNESS WILL HOOK U UP GOOD.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:23 PM~14976455
> *YEAH THAT BITCH CAME OFF THE GROUND ABOUT A FOOT AND A HALF WHEN HE LOADED THAT BITCH UP AT WESTHEIMER!!!!I PUT THAT ON EVERYTHING... :biggrin:  I NEVER TOLD ANYONE THAT I DIDNT HAVE WEIGHT IN MY CAR!!!!  :biggrin:  BUT MOST OF IT IS GONE, IF IM NOT MISSTAKEN THAT RITE THERE SOUNDED LIKE AN EXCUSE QUE NO BOILER?
> *


YUP, SOUNDS LIKE PURAS EXUSES TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14976397
> *PERO TE CHINGE QUE NO????   Y TU A MI TODAVIA NO ME CHINGAS, NOS A CHINGADO MAGIC PERO TU NO LA PELAS EN BUENA HONDA HOMIE... IM MAN ENOUGH TO ADMIT QUE TU CARRO ESTA HACIENDO COSAS GRANDES AND ITS ON THE MAP PERO TU NO ERES DE LAS PERSONAS QUE SABE DAR CREDITO A OTRAS GENTES, TE LO DIGO EN BUENA HONDA HOMIE NO PARA QUE TE ENOJES... LIKE ON THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE QUE TE COSTABA DARLE LAS GRACIAS AL BOILER FOR ALL THE HELP HE DID FOR YOU. I HEARD YOUR CAR BROKE ON OR BEFORE THE PHOTO SHOOT AND IT SAID THAT YOUR WERE ABLE TO FIX IT ON THE SPOT NEVER SEEN "THANKS TO BOILER"!!! IT JUST TAKES A REAL MEN TO ADMIT AND THANK THOSE THAT HAVE HELPED YOU BEFORE, AND I FEEL BAD SAYING THIS TOO YOU HOMIE CAUSE YOU HAVE HELPED ME IN THE PAST Y TE DOY LAS GRACIAS COMO AMIGO!!! MIS RESPETO PARA TI Y TU SHOP!!!
> *


WELL TONY YOU DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDER MAG THEY GOT A THING CALL EDITING YOU TELL THEM YOU STROY THEY PUT WHAT THEY YOU MIGHT WANT TO READ THAT ARTICLE AGIAN IT DOES STATE ((HE USED HIS HOMIES MOBLIE WELDER))))


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14976518
> *I BET YOU THAT NEXT TIME IT COMES OUT IT WILL DO OVER 70"+!! WANNA BET OH AND IT DONT SOUND LIKE A LOT PERO YO LO HAGO SOLO!!!!
> *


THAT SOUNDED RALLY GOOD, .. YO MERO LO HAGO SOLO!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Sep 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14976519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:27 PM~14976518
> *I BET YOU THAT NEXT TIME IT COMES OUT IT WILL DO OVER 70"+!! WANNA BET OH AND IT DONT SOUND LIKE A LOT PERO YO LO HAGO SOLO!!!!
> *


CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT THE NUMBERS ON THE SCALE IS WHAT COUNT IT DOESNT MATTER WHO DID IT BESIDES WERE A SHOP IS CALL TEAM WORK


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 09:28 PM~14976531
> *WELL TONY YOU DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDER MAG THEY GOT A THING CALL EDITING YOU TELL THEM YOU STROY THEY PUT WHAT THEY YOU MIGHT WANT TO READ THAT ARTICLE AGIAN IT DOES STATE ((HE USED HIS HOMIES MOBLIE WELDER))))
> *


WTF?  I WELDED THE DAMN THING, :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 09:32 PM~14976575
> *CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT THE NUMBERS ON THE SCALE IS WHAT COUNT IT DOESNT MATTER WHO DID IT BESIDES WERE A SHOP IS CALL TEAM WORK
> *


ITS CALLED TONIOS MAGIC :biggrin: :biggrin: , REAL TALK


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:28 PM~14976531
> *WELL TONY YOU DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT LOWRIDER MAG THEY GOT A THING CALL EDITING YOU TELL THEM YOU STROY THEY PUT WHAT THEY YOU MIGHT WANT TO READ THAT ARTICLE AGIAN IT DOES STATE ((HE USED HIS HOMIES MOBLIE WELDER))))
> *


THE LEAST YOU COULD HAVE DONE WAS TELL THEM YOUR NAME!!  PERO DISCULPA QUE NO MIRE ESO..


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:27 PM~14976518
> *I BET YOU THAT NEXT TIME IT COMES OUT IT WILL DO OVER 70"+!! WANNA BET OH AND IT DONT SOUND LIKE A LOT PERO YO LO HAGO SOLO!!!!
> *


WELL CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT THE NUMBERS ON THE SCALE IS WHAT COUNTS NOT WHO DID IT BESIDES WERE A SHOP ITS CALL TEAM WORK I GUESS YOU CANT GIVE RON OR TODD OR MANDO ANY CREDIT CAUSE THEY DONT DO ANY OF THE WORK THEM SELFS BECAUSE YOU AND BOILER SAID SO


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 09:15 PM~14976351
> *so you can drag it again.. lol
> *


Not 4 me 4 santos he want 2 drop another 1


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:32 PM~14976575
> *CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT THE NUMBERS ON THE SCALE IS WHAT COUNT IT DOESNT MATTER WHO DID IT BESIDES WERE A SHOP IS CALL TEAM WORK
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:36 PM~14976626
> *THE LEAST YOU COULD HAVE DONE WAS TELL THEM YOUR NAME!!   PERO DISCULPA QUE NO MIRE ESO..
> *


NO NO HOMIE , U WAS RIGHT, BUT ITS ALL GOOD , I AINT WORRIE BOUT IT, THEY HELP ME GET MY SHIT IN THERE TOO, EVEN TOUGH NEVER HAPPEND, AND I HELP THEM TOO


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:34 PM~14976595
> *WTF?   I WELDED THE DAMN THING,  :biggrin:
> *


THE ONE PERSON THAT SHOULD'VE BEEN MAD ABOUT THE MAG. IS ME. SO THAT'S OVER. AND IT WAS THE MAG. WRITERS FUK UP.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:36 PM~14976629
> *WELL CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT THE NUMBERS ON THE SCALE IS WHAT COUNTS NOT WHO DID IT BESIDES WERE A SHOP ITS CALL TEAM WORK I GUESS YOU CANT GIVE RON OR TODD OR MANDO ANY CREDIT CAUSE THEY DONT DO ANY OF THE WORK THEM SELFS BECAUSE YOU AND BOILER SAID SO
> *


THE DIFFRENCE IS WE KNOW YOU AINT DOING SHIT, WE DONT KNOW WHAT THOSE OTHER PEOPLE BE DOING!! OTHER THAN ON VIDEOS... DONT MAKE MAGIC MAD, DALE LAS GRACIAS TODOS LOS DIAS!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 3 2009, 09:38 PM~14976644
> *Not 4 me 4 santos he want 2 drop another 1
> *


lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:42 PM~14976698
> *THE DIFFRENCE IS WE KNOW YOU AINT DOING SHIT, WE DONT KNOW WHAT THOSE OTHER PEOPLE BE DOING!! OTHER THAN ON VIDEOS... DONT MAKE MAGIC MAD, DALE LAS GRACIAS TODOS LOS DIAS!!
> *


AMEN :biggrin: EL BIG BROWN LO SACA A PASEAR EN EL HUMMER CON SUS 18 INCH WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:42 PM~14976698
> *THE DIFFRENCE IS WE KNOW YOU AINT DOING SHIT, WE DONT KNOW WHAT THOSE OTHER PEOPLE BE DOING!! OTHER THAN ON VIDEOS... DONT MAKE MAGIC MAD, DALE LAS GRACIAS TODOS LOS DIAS!!
> *


YOU REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT GOES ON IN OUR SHOP YOUR JUST TALKING TO TALK AND MAKE EXCUSES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 3 2009, 09:40 PM~14976686
> *THE ONE PERSON THAT SHOULD'VE BEEN MAD ABOUT THE MAG. IS ME. SO THAT'S OVER. AND IT WAS THE MAG. WRITERS FUK UP.
> *


 :uh: , SO WHY ARE YOU MAD SUNSHINE?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:46 PM~14976766
> *YOU REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT GOES ON IN OUR SHOP YOUR JUST TALKING TO TALK AND MAKE EXCUSES
> *


I DO KNOW WHAT HAPPENS THERE, MAGIC!! WAS THAT A TRICK QUESTION, TOO EASY HOMIE....  MIS RESPETOS PARA SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS Y PARA EL SENOR MAGIC...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:45 PM~14976749
> *AMEN :biggrin: EL BIG BROWN LO SACA A PASEAR EN EL HUMMER CON SUS 18 INCH WHEELS :biggrin:
> *


17 WHEELS TE FALTA MUCHO POR APRENDER AMIGO  LA JENTE DICE K TU NOMAS ABLAS ALO !!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

these ****** act like robert doesnt do shit in the shop but point fingers..
ever single mother fucker there puts in work...im the only one who doesnt work on hoppers.. im the painter, but when its crunk time im there gettin dirty like the rest of em..

that ***** to ugly to be a pretty boi..
hes blacker than me on certain occasions when its closing time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 09:39 PM~14976662
> *
> *


WE GOT THIS SHIT FOOL, :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:46 PM~14976767
> *:uh: , SO WHY ARE YOU MAD SUNSHINE?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ay pinche boiler, te aventastes with that one. lmao!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sweet cheeks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 09:50 PM~14976807
> *17 WHEELS  ERES MUY SABIO  AMIGO  LA JENTE DICE K TU ERES EL MEJOR!!
> *


GRACIAS AMIGO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:46 PM~14976767
> *:uh: , SO WHY ARE YOU MAD SUNSHINE?
> *


NOT MAD JUST TIRED OF ALL THE B.S. .........HE DID,YOU DID,HE SAID .........FUK IT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 09:50 PM~14976810
> *these ****** act like robert doesnt do shit in the shop but point fingers..
> ever single mother fucker there puts in work...im the only one who doesnt work on hoppers.. im the painter, but when its crunk time im there gettin dirty like the rest of em..
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 I DOUBT HIS BLACKER, NO HATIN :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone need a pump all black two dumps 200 obo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2009, 09:52 PM~14976835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ay pinche boiler, te aventastes with that one.  lmao!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE IS MY HOMIE, MI AMIGUITO GUERITO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14976877
> *NOT MAD JUST TIRED OF ALL THE B.S.  .........HE DID,YOU DID,HE SAID .........FUK IT
> *


AGREED, TOO MUCH B.S. HERE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 09:54 PM~14976858
> *YO SE BROWN  K ESTOY CHAPARRO GORDO I MENSO DISCULPA NO SABIA K ERAN  17
> *


  LO NOTE DESDE UN PRINSIPIO :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Sep 3 2009, 09:56 PM~14976877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill get a pic next time


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:50 PM~14976810
> *these ****** act like robert doesnt do shit in the shop but point fingers..
> ever single mother fucker there puts in work...im the only one who doesnt work on hoppers.. im the painter, but when its crunk time im there gettin dirty like the rest of em..
> 
> ...


JUST BECAUSE HE GETS DIRTY DONT MEAN HE KNOWS HOW TO BUILD A HOPPER ON HIS OWN! AND WERE JUST TALKING ABOUT WHOS MAKING HIS CAR HOP AND WE ALL KNOW THAT ITS TINIO WORKING MAGIC.... OR ARE YOU TELLING ME ROBERT KNEW EVERYTHING ABOUT HOPPERS AND COULD MAKE THE FLY LIKE NOW? WE JUST BEING REAL HOMIE, JUST A LOT OF PEOPLES HEADS ARE BLOWING UP THANKS TO MAGIC... REAL TALK HOMIE


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:00 PM~14976919
> *AGREED,  TOO MUCH B.S. HERE :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU NOW GO TO SLEEP SKID.............. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:54 PM~14976858
> *GRACIAS AMIGO
> *


ESTE WUEY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 3 2009, 10:00 PM~14976922
> *    LO NOTE  DESDE UN PRINSIPIO :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Y YA NO DEJES QUE TE TOMEN VIDEO RIENDO :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:03 PM~14976963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Y YA NO DEJES QUE TE TOMEN VIDEO RIENDO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 3 2009, 11:56 PM~14976877
> *NOT MAD JUST TIRED OF ALL THE B.S.  .........HE DID,YOU DID,HE SAID .........FUK IT
> *


x2


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Wut I wanna know who's down 2 ride saturday nite at westimer raised ur hand (riders)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 PM~14976928
> *JUST BECAUSE HE GETS DIRTY DONT MEAN HE KNOWS HOW TO BUILD A HOPPER ON HIS OWN! AND WERE JUST TALKING ABOUT WHOS MAKING HIS CAR HOP AND WE ALL KNOW THAT ITS TINIO WORKING MAGIC.... OR ARE YOU TELLING ME ROBERT KNEW EVERYTHING ABOUT HOPPERS AND COULD MAKE THE FLY LIKE NOW? WE JUST BEING REAL HOMIE, JUST A LOT OF PEOPLES HEADS ARE BLOWING UP THANKS TO MAGIC... REAL TALK HOMIE
> *


obviously you know how to build a hopper :uh: 
you must be jealous of tonio.. his name stays in your mouth..

i bet if he wanted to join side with you, you wouldnt be sayin this now..robert had to been doin something right for him to wanna come to southside..

no one knows everything, gotta learn by trial and error..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 PM~14976928
> *JUST BECAUSE HE GETS DIRTY DONT MEAN HE KNOWS HOW TO BUILD A HOPPER ON HIS OWN! AND WERE JUST TALKING ABOUT WHOS MAKING HIS CAR HOP AND WE ALL KNOW THAT ITS TINIO WORKING MAGIC.... OR ARE YOU TELLING ME ROBERT KNEW EVERYTHING ABOUT HOPPERS AND COULD MAKE THE FLY LIKE NOW? WE JUST BEING REAL HOMIE, JUST A LOT OF PEOPLES HEADS ARE BLOWING UP THANKS TO MAGIC... REAL TALK HOMIE
> *


ROBERT IS A COOL CAT, WE ARE TOO LITTLE OF HOPPERS IN HOUSTON TO BE ARGUING ABOUT THIS CHISME ALL THE TIME, BUT !!!!!!, YEAH ROBERT DOES NEED TO ACCEPT HE WOULDNT GET THEM CARS TO FLY WITHOUT THE HELP OF WE KNOW WHO, SO IT AINT RIGHT FOR HIM TO GO BRAG ABOUT IT WHEN WE VERY WELL KNOW HOW THINGS GO, AND THEN AGAIN WHATEVER IT TAKE STO GET UR SHIT TO FLY IS WHAT COUNTS SO, FUCK THIS SHIT LETS GO TO SLEEP :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 3 2009, 10:05 PM~14976991
> *Wut I wanna know who's down 2 ride saturday nite at westimer raised ur hand    (riders)
> *


i got a fked wire on the caprice.. once i fix it im ridin this weekend..


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14976928
> *JUST BECAUSE HE GETS DIRTY DONT MEAN HE KNOWS HOW TO BUILD A HOPPER ON HIS OWN! AND WERE JUST TALKING ABOUT WHOS MAKING HIS CAR HOP AND WE ALL KNOW THAT ITS TINIO WORKING MAGIC.... OR ARE YOU TELLING ME ROBERT KNEW EVERYTHING ABOUT HOPPERS AND COULD MAKE THE FLY LIKE NOW? WE JUST BEING REAL HOMIE, JUST A LOT OF PEOPLES HEADS ARE BLOWING UP THANKS TO MAGIC... REAL TALK HOMIE
> *


TRUST ME MY HEAD DIDNT BLOW UP OTHER PEOPLE HEADS DID TALKING ABOUT I DONT HOPP JUNK COME OUT WITH SOMETHING NICE AND I NEVER SAID I NEW EVERYTHING ABOUT HOPPERS AND I STILL DONT BUT I GUESS YOU DO CAUSE YOU DO IT ALL BY YOUR SELF THATS WHY YOU CALLED ASK TONIO IF A FRAME COULD BE BUILD FOR YOU I GUESS THATS DOING ON YOUR OWN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 10:10 PM~14977036
> *obviously you know how to build a hopper :uh:
> you must be jealous of tonio.. his name stays in your mouth..
> 
> ...


WRONG, TRIAL AND ERROR WAS ALREADY DONE BY MR MAGIC, YALL JUST TAKING IT FROM THE PLATE, ..REAL TALK


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 10:11 PM~14977056
> *i got a fked wire on the caprice.. once i fix it im ridin this weekend..
> *


EXCUSES??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 12:10 AM~14977036
> *obviously you know how to build a hopper :uh:
> you must be jealous of tonio.. his name stays in your mouth..
> 
> ...


THATS HOW WE'RE LEARNING, AND KNOW I DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD A HOPPER BUT I BET YOU WOULDNT BE ABLE TO ONE ON YOUR OWN WITHOUT ANYONES HELP THAT WOULD BEAT MINE!!!  IM A BEGINER HOMIE AND FIRST TIME OUT WITH A RADICAL AND I WAS ALREADY BEATING EVERYONE BUT SHORTY IN HOUSTON!!! BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD THEM IM JUST LEARNING...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 10:11 PM~14977056
> *i got a fked wire on the caprice.. once i fix it im ridin this weekend..
> *


Pass da wire holmes


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

need to just hold hands and be friends :h5:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:10 PM~14977040
> *ROBERT IS A COOL CAT, WE ARE TOO LITTLE OF HOPPERS IN HOUSTON TO BE ARGUING ABOUT THIS CHISME ALL THE TIME, BUT !!!!!!, YEAH ROBERT DOES NEED TO ACCEPT HE WOULDNT GET THEM CARS TO FLY WITHOUT THE HELP OF WE KNOW WHO, SO IT AINT RIGHT FOR HIM TO GO BRAG ABOUT IT WHEN WE VERY WELL KNOW HOW THINGS GO, AND THEN AGAIN WHATEVER IT TAKE STO GET UR SHIT TO FLY IS WHAT COUNTS SO, FUCK THIS SHIT LETS GO TO SLEEP  :angry:
> *


IM NOT BRAGING I NEVER WAS YOUR THE ONE TALKING ABOUT JUNK IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS JUNK OR NOT THE NUMBERS ON THE SCALE IS WHAT COUNTS IF YOUR WORRYED ABOUT PAINT AND UNDEIES THEN SHOW IT DONT HOPP IT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 3 2009, 10:15 PM~14977118
> *Pass da wire holmes
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 12:11 AM~14977057
> *TRUST ME MY HEAD DIDNT BLOW UP OTHER PEOPLE HEADS DID TALKING ABOUT I DONT HOPP JUNK COME OUT WITH SOMETHING NICE AND I NEVER SAID I NEW EVERYTHING ABOUT HOPPERS AND I STILL DONT BUT I GUESS YOU DO CAUSE YOU DO IT ALL BY YOUR SELF THATS WHY YOU CALLED ASK TONIO IF A FRAME COULD BE BUILD FOR  YOU I GUESS THATS DOING ON YOUR OWN
> *


HEY LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS DOING IT!!! AND I ALMOST HAVE THE MONEY, I BET YOU TOLD HIM NOT TO DO IT HUH? :biggrin: I DIDNT ASK YOU TO BUILD ME A FRAME, OH MY BAD YOU WOULDNT KNOW WHERE TO START.... MAYBE YOU DO KNOW, WELL I HOPE YOU DO!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:14 PM~14977100
> *THATS HOW WE'RE LEARNING, AND KNOW I DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD A HOPPER BUT I BET YOU WOULDNT BE ABLE TO ONE ON YOUR OWN WITHOUT ANYONES HELP THAT WOULD BEAT MINE!!!   IM A BEGINER HOMIE AND FIRST TIME OUT WITH A RADICAL AND I WAS ALREADY BEATING EVERYONE BUT SHORTY IN HOUSTON!!! BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD THEM IM JUST LEARNING...
> *


But I like my a arms homie my car still drive str8 on da freeway hands free


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:14 PM~14977100
> *THATS HOW WE'RE LEARNING, AND KNOW I DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD A HOPPER BUT I BET YOU WOULDNT BE ABLE TO ONE ON YOUR OWN WITHOUT ANYONES HELP THAT WOULD BEAT MINE!!!   IM A BEGINER HOMIE AND FIRST TIME OUT WITH A RADICAL AND I WAS ALREADY BEATING EVERYONE BUT SHORTY IN HOUSTON!!! BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD THEM IM JUST LEARNING...
> *


i dont build hoppers.. hoppin isnt my cup of tea... to much maintience.
i wouldnt atempt to build one on my own.. ill rather but it with my team and make it do what it do..

ill rather be clean,hot,and tight (fagalacs words)
and if i wanted my elco's set up to hit 80... dont make me move that rear end...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:14 PM~14977100
> *THATS HOW WE'RE LEARNING, AND KNOW I DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD A HOPPER BUT I BET YOU WOULDNT BE ABLE TO ONE ON YOUR OWN WITHOUT ANYONES HELP THAT WOULD BEAT MINE!!!   IM A BEGINER HOMIE AND FIRST TIME OUT WITH A RADICAL AND I WAS ALREADY BEATING EVERYONE BUT SHORTY IN HOUSTON!!! BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO BUILD THEM IM JUST LEARNING...
> *


YOU SURE TALK LIKE IT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:14 AM~14977099
> *EXCUSES??? :0  :0  :0
> *


THERE LIKE ASSHOLES, EVERYONE HAS ONE!!!! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:17 AM~14977148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey! memories of el pericazo! :happysad:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14977161
> *But I like my a arms homie my car still drive str8 on da freeway  hands free
> *


  A SUS ORDENES HOMIE!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14977156
> *HEY LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS DOING IT!!! AND I ALMOST HAVE THE MONEY, I BET YOU TOLD HIM NOT TO DO IT HUH? :biggrin:  I DIDNT ASK YOU TO BUILD ME A FRAME, OH MY BAD YOU WOULDNT KNOW WHERE TO START.... MAYBE YOU DO KNOW, WELL I HOPE YOU DO!!!
> *


MONEY COMES FIRST WELL DO ANYBODYS FRAME AND I HAVE BULT MY OWN FRAME AND IF YOU WANT TO SEE GOT TO OUR TOPIC AND LOOK AT IT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 10:16 PM~14977134
> *IM NOT BRAGING I NEVER WAS YOUR THE ONE TALKING ABOUT JUNK IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS JUNK OR NOT THE NUMBERS ON THE SCALE IS WHAT COUNTS IF YOUR WORRYED ABOUT PAINT AND UNDEIES THEN SHOW IT DONT HOPP IT
> *


SHOW AND HOP HOMIE  , NO YUNK


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14977165
> *i dont build hoppers.. hoppin isnt my cup of tea... to much maintience.
> i wouldnt atempt to build one on my own.. ill rather but it with my team and make it do what it do..
> 
> ...


I BELIVE YOU HOMIE, BUT ONE AGAIN THANK MAGIC!!! :biggrin: 
THATS NOT AN EXCUSE THAT REAL!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14977171
> *ay guey!  memories of el pericazo!  :happysad:
> *


Lol pinche boiler saca la bolsita


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 10:18 PM~14977165
> *
> and if i wanted my elco's set up to hit 80... dont make me move that rear end...
> *


DO IT , DO IT,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 10:21 PM~14977192
> *MONEY COMES FIRST WELL DO ANYBODYS FRAME AND I HAVE BULT MY OWN FRAME AND IF YOU WANT TO SEE GOT TO OUR TOPIC AND LOOK AT IT
> *


skys the limit..


after this rescession passes


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:21 PM~14977195
> *SHOW AND HOP HOMIE  , NO YUNK
> *


MORE POWER TO YOU WE DO IT A LITTLE DIFFRENT WE TRY TO GET THE MUST OUT OF IT ON THE BUMPER THEN WE CLEAN THEM UP


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 12:19 AM~14977167
> *YOU SURE TALK LIKE IT
> *


ROBERT, DID YOU EVER BEAT ME BEFORE MAGIC CAME TO HOUSTON.... I GOT STUCK BUT I BEAT YOU IN PEOPLES EYES!!! BET YOU WONT ADMIT IT...  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 4 2009, 12:23 AM~14977214
> *Lol pinche boiler saca la bolsita
> *


que vende el muchacho? veintes o ochositos? LOL

dile no a la pirateria y las drogas :twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:23 AM~14977215
> *DO IT , DO IT,
> *


He does that we'll start calling him Big Al Jr :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2009, 10:19 PM~14977171
> *ay guey!  memories of el pericazo!  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: .. THAT MEDELLIN CARTEL SHIRT , BOYY I TELLLLL YYYAAA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 3 2009, 10:23 PM~14977210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe one day... not tryin to tear it up just yet..
it would have to be some money on the table for me to move it


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 12:21 AM~14977192
> *MONEY COMES FIRST WELL DO ANYBODYS FRAME AND I HAVE BULT MY OWN FRAME AND IF YOU WANT TO SEE GOT TO OUR TOPIC AND LOOK AT IT
> *


I SEEN IT , LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:25 AM~14977255
> *:biggrin: .. THAT MEDELLIN CARTEL SHIRT , BOYY  I TELLLLL YYYAAA
> *


still got six of them :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:20 PM~14977185
> *  A SUS ORDENES HOMIE!!!
> *


 aint good on weldin so se lo dejo a alguien mas yo puro popcorn but stil hold zumtimes.......


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:25 PM~14977243
> *ROBERT, DID YOU EVER BEAT ME BEFORE MAGIC CAME TO HOUSTON.... I GOT STUCK BUT I BEAT YOU IN PEOPLES EYES!!! BET YOU WONT ADMIT IT...   :biggrin:
> *


TONY THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME YOU BROUGHT THAT CAR OUT AND THATS THE ONLY TIME IT DID SOMETHING


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14977249
> *He does that we'll start calling him Big Al Jr :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


um no.. i dont fill my tailgates with lead..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:25 AM~14977249
> *He does that we'll start calling him Big Al Jr :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  aw shit son, this elco is full of stickers


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 4 2009, 12:28 AM~14977289
> *  aw shit son, this elco is full of stickers
> *


No shit :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 3 2009, 10:28 PM~14977289
> *  aw shit son, this elco is full of stickers
> *


i like stickers.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:28 AM~14977299
> *No shit :uh:
> *


 :uh: go back a couple of pages and catch up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14977243
> *ROBERT, DID YOU EVER BEAT ME BEFORE MAGIC CAME TO HOUSTON.... I GOT STUCK BUT I BEAT YOU IN PEOPLES EYES!!! BET YOU WONT ADMIT IT...   :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THERE, AS A CHEERLEADER THAN A MUDAFCK, UR CAR DID 78, CAME BACK DOWN , THEN STUCK , BUT IT COUNTED, HO NO THEY DID THEIR BULL SHIT AND DISQUALIFY , ROBERT 70'' AND BROWNS 68, BUT THEY GAVE HIM 70 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 4 2009, 12:30 AM~14977318
> *:uh: go back a couple of pages and catch up
> *



You go back I've been reading this topic for a while


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:30 AM~14977322
> *You go back I've been reading this topic for a while
> *


jan 2009 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 12:27 AM~14977279
> *TONY THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME YOU BROUGHT THAT CAR OUT AND THATS THE ONLY TIME IT DID SOMETHING
> *


DIDNT ANSWER MY QUESTION! SOUND LIKE EXCUSES TOO ME HOMIE.... 
FIRST TIME OUT AND THE ONLY PERSON I COULDNT FUCK WITH WAS SHORTY... SO DID I BEAT YOU OR NOT? EXCUSEHOPPER?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14977319
> *I WAS THERE, AS A CHEERLEADER THAN A MUDAFCK, UR CAR DID 78, CAME BACK DOWN , THEN STUCK , BUT IT COUNTED, HO NO THEY DID THEIR BULL SHIT AND DISQUALIFY , ROBERT 70'' AND BROWNS 68, BUT THEY GAVE HIM 70 :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:30 PM~14977322
> *You go back I've been reading this topic for a while
> *


so i take it you finished reading your hannah montana book already huh


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2009, 10:26 PM~14977271
> *still got six of them  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 HOW DID THAT HAPPEN :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 4 2009, 12:31 AM~14977330
> *jan 2009  :uh:
> *


Oh WOW! nice comeback ***


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:30 AM~14977319
> *I WAS THERE, AS A CHEERLEADER THAN A MUDAFCK, UR CAR DID 78, CAME BACK DOWN , THEN STUCK , BUT IT COUNTED, HO NO THEY DID THEIR BULL SHIT AND DISQUALIFY , ROBERT 70'' AND BROWNS 68, BUT THEY GAVE HIM 70 :uh:
> *


NO SHIT, HERES THE FIRST WITNESS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 12:32 AM~14977348
> *so i take it you finished reading the new LRM already huh
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:26 PM~14977260
> *hell yea i thank my team.. not tonio
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:33 AM~14977361
> *Oh WOW! nice comeback ***
> *


smh thats not a comeback thats stating the facts better yet pointing out the obvious :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:33 PM~14977361
> *Oh WOW! nice comeback ***
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14977319
> *I WAS THERE, AS A CHEERLEADER THAN A MUDAFCK, UR CAR DID 78, CAME BACK DOWN , THEN STUCK , BUT IT COUNTED, HO NO THEY DID THEIR BULL SHIT AND DISQUALIFY , ROBERT 70'' AND BROWNS 68, BUT THEY GAVE HIM 70 :uh:
> *


 MY CAR ONLY DID 70 THAT SHOW BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS IVE HAD BETTER SHOWS WERE I DID ALOT BETTER LIKE IN DALLAS I HIT 80


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 4 2009, 12:34 AM~14977376
> *smh thats not a comeback thats stating the facts better yet pointing out the obvious  :cheesy:
> *


You still a noob also so quit acting like you somebody


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:32 PM~14977341
> *DIDNT ANSWER MY QUESTION! SOUND LIKE EXCUSES TOO ME HOMIE....
> FIRST TIME OUT AND THE ONLY PERSON I COULDNT FUCK WITH WAS SHORTY... SO DID I BEAT YOU OR NOT? EXCUSEHOPPER?
> *


EXCUSEHOPPER??? :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY HEY HEY :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:34 PM~14977371
> *
> *


only a *** like you would read lrm


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 12:35 AM~14977387
> *MY CAR ONLY DID 70 THAT SHOW BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS IVE HAD BETTER SHOWS WERE I DID ALOT BETTER LIKE IN DALLAS I HIT 80
> *


WE'RE TALKING BEFORE MAGIC, NOT AFTER MAGIC!!!  DONT RUN AROUND HOMIE...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:36 PM~14977392
> *You still a noob also so quit acting like you somebody
> *


 :0 :0 :0 IS OK , HE IS JUST A SIMPLE MOCOSO :uh:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:37 PM~14977401
> *only a *** like you would read lrm
> *


47


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 12:37 AM~14977401
> *only a *** like you would read lrm
> *


I read that & Impala. Impala's better


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:38 AM~14977410
> *:0  :0  :0  IS OK , HE IS JUST A SIMPLE MOCOSO :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:37 PM~14977407
> *WE'RE TALKING BEFORE MAGIC, NOT AFTER MAGIC!!!   DONT RUN AROUND HOMIE...
> *


DALLAS 08 YOU DONT LEAVE HOUSTON FOR SHOWS SO WONT KNOW


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SUM PAPS ARE GONA BE LATE TO WORK TOMORROW, AND THE MORNIG CREW IS GONA BE PISS, TOO MANY PAGES, HAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:40 AM~14977441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SUM PAPS ARE GONA BE LATE TO WORK TOMORROW, AND THE MORNIG CREW IS GONA BE PISS, TOO MANY PAGES, HAHAHHAHAHAHA
> *



*FUCK IT * :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:40 PM~14977441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SUM PAPS ARE GONA BE LATE TO WORK TOMORROW, AND THE MORNIG CREW IS GONA BE PISS, TOO MANY PAGES, HAHAHHAHAHAHA
> *


all they talk about are wings, thirsty thursdays, and hondas..oh and cockpit bars


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:32 AM~14977341
> *DIDNT ANSWER MY QUESTION! SOUND LIKE EXCUSES TOO ME HOMIE....
> FIRST TIME OUT AND THE ONLY PERSON I COULDNT FUCK WITH WAS SHORTY... SO DID I BEAT YOU OR NOT? EXCUSEHOPPER?
> *


YOU STILL HERE ROBERT? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14977243
> *ROBERT, DID YOU EVER BEAT ME BEFORE MAGIC CAME TO HOUSTON.... I GOT STUCK BUT I BEAT YOU IN PEOPLES EYES!!! BET YOU WONT ADMIT IT...   :biggrin:
> *


WTF HAPPEN , THIS QUESTION HASNT BEEN ANSWER :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 12:43 AM~14977462
> *all they talk about are wings, thirsty thursdays, and hondas..oh and cockpit bars
> *


THE DEVIOUSMORNINGWINGEATINGCREW!!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

a planchar oreja se a dicho ya vete a dormir sick!!!!! Lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:43 AM~14977467
> *WTF HAPPEN , THIS QUESTION HASNT BEEN ANSWER :0  :0
> *


I THINK HE WENT TO SLEEP AND FORGOT TO LOG OFF!!! :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WHERE IS BIG BROWN??? HE PROBLY WENT IN BED CRYING, I FEEL BAD NOW  , OH WAIT, MAYBE HES GONA GET UP EARLY TO CATCH A MAACO FRIDAY SPECIAL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 4 2009, 12:45 AM~14977495
> *a planchar oreja se a dicho        ya vete a dormir  sick!!!!!  Lol
> *


PLANCHAR OREJA O NALGA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:43 PM~14977465
> *YOU STILL HERE ROBERT?  :uh:
> *


LIKE I SAID YOU GOT ME THAT DAY MY BUT AFTER THAT YOUR CAR NEVER DID SHIT AGAIN SO COULDNT GET A REMATCH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 3 2009, 10:45 PM~14977495
> *a planchar oreja se a dicho        ya vete a dormir  sick!!!!!  Lol
> *


DNT DO IT, WE ARE GONA HIT 10,000 PAGES BY 2 IN THE MORNING


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:46 AM~14977505
> *WHERE IS BIG BROWN??? HE PROBLY WENT IN BED CRYING,  I FEEL BAD NOW  , OH WAIT, MAYBE HES GONA GET UP EARLY TO CATCH A MAACO FRIDAY SPECIAL :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN U FKN WRONG, I MIGHT FOLLOW HIM OVER THERE I NEED A PAINT JOB TOO!!! OH WAIT,THERES ALWAYS PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSHIG IF YOU WANT QUALITY WORK!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 12:47 AM~14977515
> *LIKE I SAID YOU GOT ME THAT DAY MY BUT AFTER THAT YOUR CAR NEVER DID SHIT AGAIN SO COULDNT  GET A REMATCH
> *


REMATCH, LOL!!! U NEVER DID MORE THAN THAT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

QUESTION S BEEN ANSWERD, FUCK IT , LETS GO TO SLEEP


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:49 PM~14977535
> *REMATCH, LOL!!! U NEVER DID MORE THAN THAT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


TONY MY CAR WOULD HIT 85 ON A GOOD DAY


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:50 AM~14977543
> *QUESTION S BEEN ANSWERD, FUCK IT , LETS GO TO SLEEP
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

, PhatBoysTattoos
NOW THAT WE'RE TALKING ABOUT HOPPERS,
WHAT HAPPEN TO YOUR SO CALLED HOPPER? :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:48 PM~14977522
> *DNT DO IT, WE ARE GONA HIT 10,000 PAGES BY 2 IN THE MORNING
> *


O shit is we almost there siganle con el chisme so como les iva disiendo el sicko ya se durmio


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 10:48 PM~14977528
> *OH WAIT,THERES ALWAYS PISTOLEROS AIRBRUSHIG IF YOU WANT QUALITY WORK!!!!
> *


OUCH,


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

give me a call tony got a ? to ask


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

DAM...ALL THIS YACKITY YACK...BETTER MEAN MAGNIFICOS IS GONA BE 1 HOT ASS SHOW.....AND ESPECIALLY IF DA DTOWN BOYS COME DOWN TO GET IN DA MIX......MAN...MIGHT ACTUALLY HAVE AREAL HOP FOR ONCE....:0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:50 AM~14977543
> *QUESTION S BEEN ANSWERD, FUCK IT , LETS GO TO SLEEP
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: EH WUEY TU VIEJA NO ESTA EN LA CAMA!!! :biggrin: SHE MUST OF TREW YOU OUT TO THE OTHER ROOM CAUSE YOU WERE ON LIL TO LATE!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:52 PM~14977556
> *OUCH,
> *


_x2.......sneak dissin...:0 :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 11:52 PM~14977560
> *DAM...ALL THIS YACKITY YACK...BETTER MEAN MAGNIFICOS IS GONA BE 1 HOT ASS SHOW.....AND ESPECIALLY IF DA DTOWN BOYS COME DOWN TO GET IN DA MIX......MAN...MIGHT ACTUALLY HAVE AREAL HOP FOR ONCE....:0 :0
> *


WE MIGHT BE IN ODESSA TO HOPP THE BIG BOYS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 12:52 AM~14977560
> *DAM...ALL THIS YACKITY YACK...BETTER MEAN MAGNIFICOS IS GONA BE 1 HOT ASS SHOW.....AND ESPECIALLY IF DA DTOWN BOYS COME DOWN TO GET IN DA MIX......MAN...MIGHT ACTUALLY HAVE AREAL HOP FOR ONCE....:0 :0
> *


on that note..whose cheerleader can i be on that day, i want to be in the pit. my short ass could barely see last year :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 10:52 PM~14977560
> *DAM...ALL THIS YACKITY YACK...BETTER MEAN MAGNIFICOS IS GONA BE 1 HOT ASS SHOW.....AND ESPECIALLY IF DA DTOWN BOYS COME DOWN TO GET IN DA MIX......MAN...MIGHT ACTUALLY HAVE AREAL HOP FOR ONCE....:0 :0
> *


CHEERLEADERS ARE WELCOME TOO  , AND SO CALL FUTURE HOPPERS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:44 AM~14977484
> *THE DEVIOUSMORNINGWINGEATINGCREW!!!!
> *


 :uh: 


fk ya'll 20 pages of bucket talk


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 12:50 AM~14977544
> *TONY MY CAR WOULD HIT 85 ON A GOOD DAY
> *


GUESS THE GOOD DAY NEVER CAME BUT MAGIC DID!!! :biggrin:  ECHALE GANAS HOMIE NO SE ME AGUITE....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

magic


















there you go tony.. a pic of tonio so you can print it out and put it next to your bed


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Sep 4 2009, 12:52 AM~14977559
> *give me a call tony got a ? to ask
> *


TE HABLO IN MORNING


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 10:54 PM~14977575
> *WE MIGHT BE IN ODESSA TO HOPP THE BIG BOYS
> *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:51 PM~14977548
> *, PhatBoysTattoos
> NOW THAT WE'RE TALKING ABOUT HOPPERS,
> WHAT HAPPEN TO YOUR SO CALLED HOPPER? :uh:
> *


Wont be out anytime soom thats all i have to say :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14977585
> *CHEERLEADERS ARE WELCOME TOO  , AND SO CALL FUTURE HOPPERS
> *


Sneak dissin again???? Mayne.....:0 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 10:54 PM~14977575
> *WE MIGHT BE IN ODESSA TO HOPP THE BIG BOYS
> *


DNT WANA HURT UR FEELINGS BUT THOSE BIG DOGS ARE DOING 110 INCHES ,OR MORE, YALL ABOUT 20 INCHES SHORT, NOPE NO HATIN :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 10:54 PM~14977571
> *_x2.......sneak dissin...:0 :0
> *












guess my un buffed quality aint up to standards


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 12:55 AM~14977591
> *magic
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: INSTEAD ASK ROBERT TO PRAY THAT HE DONT GO SOON CAUSE YA AINT GONNA BE DOIND SHIT THEN!!! AS FAR AS HOPPING.... :biggrin:  
JUST GIVING THE MAN CREDIT, A LOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW HOW TOO!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14977591
> *magic
> 
> 
> ...


O SHIT, IS THE REAL MAGIC MAN, MAKE IT 2 COPIES


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 01:00 AM~14977643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE, BUT YOUR HEAD IS STARTING TO BLOW UP TOO AND THAT BAD FOR BUISNESS!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2009, 10:57 PM~14977623
> *Sneak dissin again???? Mayne.....:0 :angry:
> *


NUMSAYN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14977660
> *LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE, BUT YOUR HEAD IS STARTING TO BLOW UP TOO AND THAT BAD FOR BUISNESS!!!
> *


AGREED, MAYBE IS THE ENVIRONMENT HE WORKS :roflmao: :roflmao: , YOU WRONG BOILER!!!!!!!, HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Sup tony dont really know u but i have heard about you>Do yall still cruise on Sundays?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 01:01 AM~14977655
> *O SHIT, IS THE REAL MAGIC MAN, MAKE IT 2 COPIES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Y TE APUESTO QUE ES 100% MEXICANO!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:01 PM~14977660
> *LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE, BUT YOUR HEAD IS STARTING TO BLOW UP TOO AND THAT BAD FOR BUISNESS!!!
> *


naw never that.. if defending myself is blowing, then i guess my head is gettin big.. my prices aint changed.. and i know damn well i give my customers their moneys worth..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:03 PM~14977673
> *AGREED, MAYBE IS THE ENVIRONMENT HE WORKS :roflmao:  :roflmao: , YOU WRONG BOILER!!!!!!!, HAHAHAHAHA
> *


i know you aint agreein.. as much as ive hooked you up..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Tony, what's with the new avatar? :scrutinize:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 4 2009, 01:04 AM~14977679
> *Sup tony dont really know u but i have heard about you>Do yall still cruise on Sundays?
> *


I HAVENT DROVE MY CAR IN A WHILE BUT I KNOW SOME PEOPLE STILL DO, LET ME KNOW IF YOU DONT TO CRUISE I THINK SOME PEEPS ARE GONNA CRUISE SATURDAY NIGHT!!!  IM DOWN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:04 PM~14977682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  Y TE APUESTO QUE ES 100% MEXICANO!!!!
> *


AGUEVO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 4 2009, 01:06 AM~14977694
> *Hey Tony, what's with the new avatar?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: THA TRUTH!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 01:00 AM~14977643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any updated pics?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2009, 01:07 AM~14977705
> *:biggrin:  THA TRUTH!!!!
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:06 PM~14977693
> *i know you aint agreein.. as much as ive hooked you up..
> *


I HOOK YOU UP TOO, U WERE BARELY STARTING TO PAINT CARS BACK THEN TOO  , NO HATIN THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 3 2009, 11:08 PM~14977716
> *any updated pics?
> *


didnt take any.. i know its gettin put together right now.. chrome undies and a power coated frame...

i still have to buff the rockers, so im a snap some pics for you when i see it..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 01:09 AM~14977722
> *I HOOK YOU UP TOO, U WERE BARELY STARTING TO PAINT CARS  BACK THEN TOO  , NO HATIN THEY LOOK GOOD
> *


NOT ANYBODY WOULD RISK THEIR MONEY AND NOT BE 100% SURE THEIR WORK IS GONNA BE GOOD! BUT AFTER ALL IT CAME OUT REAL GOOD...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 01:10 AM~14977728
> *didnt take any.. i know its gettin put together right now.. chrome undies and a power coated frame...
> 
> i still have to buff the rockers, so im a snap some pics for you when i see it..
> *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:06 AM~14977695
> *I HAVENT DROVE MY CAR IN A WHILE BUT I KNOW SOME PEOPLE STILL DO, LET ME KNOW IF YOU DONT TO CRUISE I THINK SOME PEEPS ARE GONNA CRUISE SATURDAY NIGHT!!!   IM DOWN
> *


JUST SAYING CAUSE I BE READING ON HERE THAT YALL ALWAYS GET RAN OFF BY COPS. I HAVE A TATTOO SHOP ON THE FEEDER OF 1-10 AND THE BELTWAY MAYBE YALL CAN MAKE IT A PIT STOP WHEN YALL CRUISE TO POST YOUR CARS OR TO HOP IT WILL HELP ME TO GET BUISNESS THERE AND FOR YALL TO CHILL. LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:07 PM~14977705
> *:biggrin:  THA TRUTH!!!!
> *


SO WHATS UP FOOL, LETS DO WHAT EVERYONE IS DOING NOW DAYS, LETS TEAM UP, GET A GIGANTIC 4 DOOR, THE UGLIEST ONE WE CAN FIND, AND MAKE IT A NOW DAYS HOPPER, QUE DICES WAY?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 4 2009, 12:00 AM~14977644
> *:cheesy:  INSTEAD ASK ROBERT TO PRAY THAT HE DONT GO SOON CAUSE YA AINT GONNA BE DOIND SHIT THEN!!! AS FAR AS HOPPING.... :biggrin:
> JUST GIVING THE MAN CREDIT, A LOT OF PEOPLE DONT KNOW HOW TOO!!
> *


IVE ALWAYS GIVE HIM CREDIT HES A BIG PART OF OUR TEAM


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:09 PM~14977722
> *I HOOK YOU UP TOO, U WERE BARELY STARTING TO PAINT CARS  BACK THEN TOO  , NO HATIN THEY LOOK GOOD
> *


exactly.. thats why i cut for you when you need work done.. ive done just as many cars for as ive done for fat ass robert..you been a great customer, but we do need to wetsand your bucket and throw another gallon of clear on it..

just makin sure..you still my *****.. 
woodridge customs


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 4 2009, 01:12 AM~14977738
> *JUST SAYING CAUSE I BE READING ON HERE THAT YALL ALWAYS GET RAN OFF BY COPS. I HAVE A TATTOO SHOP ON THE FEEDER OF 1-10 AND THE BELTWAY MAYBE YALL CAN MAKE IT A PIT STOP WHEN YALL CRUISE TO  POST YOUR CARS OR TO HOP IT WILL HELP ME TO GET BUISNESS THERE AND FOR YALL TO CHILL. LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK?
> *


WILL DO HOMIE PM ME UR # AND ILL CALL YOU!! SATURDAY


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:06 PM~14977693
> *i know you aint agreein.. as much as ive hooked you up..
> *


hey what size strokes you have in the elco?


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 01:12 AM~14977740
> *SO WHATS UP FOOL, LETS DO WHAT EVERYONE IS DOING NOW DAYS, LETS TEAM UP, GET A GIGANTIC 4 DOOR, THE UGLIEST ONE WE CAN FIND, AND MAKE IT A NOW DAYS HOPPER, QUE DICES WAY?
> *


YA SABES HOMIE..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 01:12 AM~14977740
> *SO WHATS UP FOOL, LETS DO WHAT EVERYONE IS DOING NOW DAYS, LETS TEAM UP, GET A GIGANTIC 4 DOOR, THE UGLIEST ONE WE CAN FIND, AND MAKE IT A NOW DAYS HOPPER, QUE DICES WAY?
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14977742
> *IVE ALWAYS GIVE HIM CREDIT HES A BIG PART OF OUR TEAM
> *


i want some credit to bitch.. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 01:13 AM~14977742
> *IVE ALWAYS GIVE HIM CREDIT HES A BIG PART OF OUR TEAM
> *


HE IS WHAT MAKES THE TEAM!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:14 PM~14977748
> *exactly.. thats why i cut for you when you need work done.. ive done just as many cars for as ive done for fat ass robert..you been a great customer, but we do need to wetsand your bucket and throw another gallon of clear on it..
> 
> just makin sure..you still my *****..
> ...


 :0 :0  , THAT CAR AINT WORTH IT, LET ME GET A BIG BOAT THAT IS GONA GET WORTH PAINT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Sep 3 2009, 11:15 PM~14977758
> *hey what size strokes you have in the elco?
> *


18's but that pic isnt locked up.. i havent posted a fully locked up pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:16 PM~14977770
> *:0  :0   , THAT CAR AINT WORTH IT, LET ME GET A BIG BOAT THAT IS GONA GET WORTH PAINT
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 01:16 AM~14977770
> *:0  :0   , THAT CAR AINT WORTH IT, LET ME GET A BIG BOAT THAT IS GONA GET WORTH PAINT
> *


CALL U LATER WUEY!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 3 2009, 11:15 PM~14977760
> *
> *


U WANA SELL UR PIECE OF SHIT??


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 12:15 AM~14977764
> *i want some credit to bitch..  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


YOUR PART OF THE TEAM ASSHOLE ALONG WITH SUNSHINE VINCE AND TONKA OH AND OF COURSE MR. MAGIC AS TONY WOULD SAY CANT FORGET THAT ***** SLIM, MOSCA


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 01:18 AM~14977782
> *U WANA SELL UR PIECE OF SHIT??
> *


if you mean the mc, ok


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up people :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 01:18 AM~14977782
> *U WANA SELL UR PIECE OF SHIT??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You wrong Boiler :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

pm SENT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 3 2009, 11:16 PM~14977769
> *HE IS WHAT MAKES THE TEAM!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: .........NO HATIN, NO SNEAKN DEASIN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14977785
> *YOUR PART OF THE TEAM ASSHOLE ALONG WITH SUNSHINE VINCE AND TONKA OH AND OF COURSE MR. MAGIC AS TONY WOULD SAY
> *


im a go cry in the car..
fk you robert..
big bitch


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 4 2009, 12:19 AM~14977793
> *Whats up people :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 3 2009, 11:19 PM~14977793
> *Whats up people :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, ..


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14977785
> *YOUR PART OF THE TEAM ASSHOLE ALONG WITH SUNSHINE VINCE AND TONKA
> *


DON'T FORGET THE OTHER TWO...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:21 PM~14977812
> *WHATS UP HOMIE, ..
> *


Just chillin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14977785
> *YOUR PART OF THE TEAM ASSHOLE ALONG WITH SUNSHINE VINCE AND TONKA OH AND OF COURSE MR. MAGIC AS TONY WOULD SAY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14977591
> *magic
> 
> 
> ...


you must have telescoping strokes? Looks good bye the way!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 4 2009, 12:22 AM~14977819
> *DON'T FORGET THE OTHER TWO...
> *


OH YEAH THESE NUTZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 3 2009, 11:23 PM~14977822
> *Just chillin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we here having sum drama and fun, how s the drama status on ur side :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Sep 3 2009, 11:23 PM~14977825
> *you must have telescoping strokes? Looks good bye the way!
> *


nope.. plain jane regular 18 " cylinders from shorty's


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:25 PM~14977838
> *nope.. plain jane regular 18 " cylinders from shorty's
> *


bawla :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 11:23 PM~14977831
> *OH YEAH THESE NUTZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


in you mouth,


bitch go to sleep.. dont wanna hear you complain tommorow about how tired you are...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

new page

edit fail


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 PM~14977587
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 11:26 PM~14977849
> *bawla :0  :0
> *


shittttttt..
i wish.. i need to go flip me a key.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 3 2009, 11:27 PM~14977852
> *new page
> 
> edit fail
> *


idiot!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 4 2009, 12:23 AM~14977831
> *OH YEAH THESE NUTZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


NO HERES ONE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 3 2009, 11:27 PM~14977852
> *new page
> 
> edit fail
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: pendejo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2009, 01:28 AM~14977860
> *idiot!
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:27 PM~14977850
> *in you mouth,
> bitch go to sleep.. dont wanna hear you complain tommorow about how tired you are...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boiler..
get a job

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
MR1450 May 2005 26,421 87 0.80% 
switches4life Dec 2004 5,072 77 0.71% 
OG 64 IMPALA Jul 2009 390 73 0.67% 
Mr. Antiguo May 2004 8,245 71 0.65% 
E.C. ROLO Mar 2006 14,146 71 0.65% 
TEMPER909IE Jun 2009 250 64 0.59% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 26,807 59 0.54% 
1 LOW AZTEC Aug 2008 6,016 58 0.53% 
magoo Oct 2007 3,131 58 0.53% 
Artistics.TX Jul 2006 32,414 58 0.53%


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 11:31 PM~14977873
> *boiler..
> get a job
> 
> ...


oh shit!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , damn it, ..maybe i start looking next week


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Partys over


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Sep 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14977785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 05:58 AM~14978486
> *MOSCA CLEANS THE TOOLS AND SLIM SWEEPS DA SHOP :dunno: :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

.........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

stirrin the pot


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2009, 10:18 PM~14977165
> *i dont build hoppers.. hoppin isnt my cup of tea... to much maintience.
> i wouldnt atempt to build one on my own.. ill rather but it with my team and make it do what it do..
> 
> ...


actuallly clean hot and tight came from gangster from majestics, not ragalacs..

ok resume :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 4 2009, 08:32 AM~14978900
> *stirrin the pot
> 
> 
> ...


wrong.. should say King of the Buckets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2009, 06:47 AM~14978984
> *actuallly clean hot and tight came from gangster from majestics, not ragalacs..
> 
> ok resume  :biggrin:
> *


got ya..

he says it like a slogan..


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: at1hina, sixfoss2, *AT1in2009*

:wave: 

I like this novela, better than the one on TV, we gotta go check out what we mist last week

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 4 2009, 09:26 AM~14979218
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: at1hina, sixfoss2, AT1in2009
> 
> ...


take you hours to catch up with with you missed last night.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 08:29 AM~14979233
> *take you hours to catch up with with you missed last night.
> *



Shit I just got to work had to have my coffee first to wake up, how many pages was that shit?? I thought only I wrote dramas :biggrin: :biggrin: But this topic is a hellaofa lot better.   

All that talk gets me excited, we missed last week cuz I was so sick & Mr Magic had to take care of me and miss the hop :tears: (it was a hard decision for him) :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 4 2009, 06:47 AM~14978984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

huh?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 05:58 AM~14978486
> *MOSCA CLEANS THE TOOLS AND SLIM SWEEPS DA SHOP :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> *


Ha


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 08:21 AM~14979173
> *wrong.. should say King of the Buckets
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 10:25 PM~14977237
> *MORE POWER TO YOU WE DO IT A LITTLE DIFFRENT WE TRY TO GET THE MUST OUT OF IT ON THE BUMPER THEN WE CLEAN THEM UP
> *


HE DOES HIS SHIET BACK WARDS . THE IS WY HE IS SALEING HIS CAR. HE CANT CLEAR 75 .


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2009, 10:30 PM~14977319
> *I WAS THERE, AS A CHEERLEADER THAN A MUDAFCK, UR CAR DID 78, CAME BACK DOWN , THEN STUCK , BUT IT COUNTED, HO NO THEY DID THEIR BULL SHIT AND DISQUALIFY , ROBERT 70'' AND BROWNS 68, BUT THEY GAVE HIM 70 :uh:
> *


.PRIMERO ME DISES BEHIND HIS BACK K CUALQUIER PERSONA PUEDE ASER EL CARRO K SE QUEDE ATORADO 78 I LUGO LO MAMAS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 3 2009, 10:47 PM~14977515
> *LIKE I SAID YOU GOT ME THAT DAY MY BUT AFTER THAT YOUR CAR NEVER DID SHIT AGAIN SO COULDNT  GET A REMATCH
> *


 :biggrin: NO SHIT THE WUS ON 2008 WE NOW AN 2009 WE PASS 78 LONG TIME A GO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 12:30 AM~14977319
> *I WAS THERE, AS A CHEERLEADER THAN A MUDAFCK, UR CAR DID 78, CAME BACK DOWN , THEN STUCK , BUT IT COUNTED, HO NO THEY DID THEIR BULL SHIT AND DISQUALIFY , ROBERT 70'' AND BROWNS 68, BUT THEY GAVE HIM 70 :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Boiler said he was a


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 07:21 AM~14979173
> *wrong.. should say King of the Buckets
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 4 2009, 10:48 AM~14979723
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


should be a plaque. all pitted and rusty


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heres tonys cheerleaders again


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 09:20 AM~14979946
> *should be a plaque.  all pitted and rusty
> *


Maybe some crooked pinstripes on da plaque to set it off :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 12:19 PM~14980372
> *Maybe some crooked pinstripes on da plaque to set it off :dunno: :dunno:
> *


"26TEN" TONIGHT WESTHEIMER & SAGE RD BY GALLERIA - BIRTHDAY PARTY FOR MI COMPA JORGE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 12:19 PM~14980372
> *Maybe some crooked pinstripes on da plaque to set it off :dunno: :dunno:
> *


 august/september special


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 4 2009, 11:34 AM~14980925
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Sep 4 2009, 12:36 PM~14980943
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


this nikka here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 4 2009, 01:38 PM~14980950
> *this nikka here
> *


no purple haze daiquiri's today? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

20% off this weekend on converse.com.. time to add to my collection..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 12:56 PM~14981155
> *no purple haze daiquiri's today?  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Damm nikka don't hate. Eskimo hut is off the chain


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 11:56 AM~14981155
> *no purple haze daiquiri's today?  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: can I get 1 to go?????? :happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 01:14 PM~14981334
> *:0 :0 :cheesy: can I get 1 to go?????? :happysad:
> *


U down for sunday


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 4 2009, 12:23 PM~14981401
> *U down for sunday
> *


:dunno: gota big bbq party to goto don't know how fucked up well get there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 12:28 PM~14981436
> *:dunno:  gota big bbq party to goto don't know how fucked up well get there
> *


what u celebratingwhite people holidays for arent u mexican :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2009, 12:32 PM~14981466
> *what u celebratingwhite people holidays for arent u mexican  :uh:
> *


Ain't celebrating shit......plus I gota work Monday...:|


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 01:28 PM~14981436
> *:dunno:  gota big bbq party to goto don't know how fucked up well get there
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 4 2009, 01:01 PM~14981778
> *:uh:
> *


U ain't tell me were it gon be ???? Don't tell me sorry ass copa??? :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 4 2009, 02:32 PM~14981466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


company man


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 02:05 PM~14981827
> *U ain't tell me were it gon be ???? Don't tell me sorry ass copa??? :ugh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 4 2009, 03:18 PM~14981989
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 02:30 PM~14982125
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 4 2009, 03:30 PM~14982132
> *:twak:
> *


Al's sports bar sat nite? 

sorry, they aint got purple daiquri's..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 02:43 PM~14982237
> *Al's sports bar sat nite?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 4 2009, 03:46 PM~14982262
> *:cheesy:
> *


hear lone star ready to wreck mic 


least thats word on the street


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 02:43 PM~14982237
> *Al's sports bar sat nite?
> 
> sorry, they aint got purple daiquri's..
> *


they must have lots of tranny's for u to go there :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 12:58 PM~14981725
> *Ain't celebrating shit......plus I gota work Monday...:|
> *


gotta pay bills for that house u bought in white america, tomball texas. home of the trailer man


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 02:47 PM~14982272
> *hear lone star ready to wreck mic
> least thats word on the street
> *


nikka scared


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 4 2009, 01:18 PM~14981989
> *:yes:
> *


:| copa was koo like.......4 years ago.......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 4 2009, 03:48 PM~14982274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


say it aint so


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2009, 01:49 PM~14982278
> *gotta pay bills for that house u bought in white america, tomball texas. home of the trailer man
> *


Si.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 03:50 PM~14982292
> *:| copa was koo like.......4 years ago.......
> *


4 years ago you probably just off curfew and happy to be anywhere :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 02:52 PM~14982307
> *4 years ago you probably just off curfew  and happy to be anywhere  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 4 2009, 03:57 PM~14982345
> *:0
> *


i ain't lying, he barely got use to not having X's put on his hands at the clubs.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 01:52 PM~14982307
> *4 years ago you probably just off curfew  and happy to be anywhere  :uh:
> *


Yeap...dats y it was koo back then....now I'm picky :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 01:58 PM~14982355
> *i ain't lying, he barely got use to not having X's put on his hands at the clubs.
> *


Yea....so???? Problem wit dat o wat?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 02:58 PM~14982355
> *i ain't lying, he barely got use to not having X's put on his hands at the clubs.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

got work to do see you ****** later 1-4-da-money biooooooootch


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 03:58 AM~14978486
> *MOSCA CLEANS THE TOOLS AND SLIM SWEEPS DA SHOP :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> *


yea.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 4 2009, 02:31 PM~14982590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess both y'all chimed right b4 y'all gota start cleaning up da shop hu???? :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 02:58 PM~14982821
> *Guess both y'all chimed right b4 y'all gota start cleaning up da shop hu???? :uh:
> *


...i am still laughing bout yesterday shit,<<<<kenny and big pimp>>>....so fuck u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 4 2009, 05:01 PM~14982849
> *...i am still laughing bout yesterday shit,<<<<kenny and big pimp>>>....so fuck u
> *


Ruff


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 4 2009, 03:01 PM~14982849
> *...i am still laughing bout yesterday shit,<<<<kenny and big pimp>>>....so fuck u
> *


...I am still laughin bout last years shit <<<<< grown man wit women wigs in his trunk>>>>.......so fuck u too jack.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 05:11 PM~14982933
> *...I am still laughin bout last years shit <<<<< grown man wit women wigs in his trunk>>>>.......so fuck u too jack.....
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2009, 03:18 PM~14982987
> *:0
> *


Jus sayin....I knowdude going bald n all but no need for them poor horses to gewt sacrificed for there hair.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 05:40 PM~14983201
> *Jus sayin....I knowdude going bald n all but no need for them poor horses to gewt sacrificed for there hair.........
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 01:14 PM~14981950
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

nice 71 charger at da shop lookin 4 glass n window tint got it done :biggrin:














new windshield :biggrin:







new back glass n window tint :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 4 2009, 06:33 PM~14983644
> *nice 71 charger at da shop lookin 4 glass n window tint  got it done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ok? :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2009, 07:33 PM~14984853
> *ive decided to sell my 62 hardtop.  i was going to build it, but i just dont like 62's enough to bring this one back to life. the car *was* a running and driving car. the previous owner bought the car and took it off the frame. found some rust. got another car, and lost interest in this one. so i picked it up. i bought the car in pieces. the car is a project. but is definately buildable, and its very complete. i have about $1000 in new sheet metal for the car. i have everything for the car. bumpers, trim, doors,(extra door) fenders, interior. everything. i have most of all the new sheetmetal needed to make this car solid again. i can take pictures of anything, nothing to hide. it is what it is
> 
> *the good*
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

this cutlass is for sale for 5500 obo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2009, 07:35 PM~14984871
> *
> *


GOOD DEAL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 4 2009, 09:56 AM~14979389
> *huh?
> *


si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 10:59 PM~14985560
> *GOOD DEAL
> *


x2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2009, 08:59 PM~14985560
> *GOOD DEAL
> *


3000 minus 1000 in sheet metal is 2000....minus about 750-1000 for rebuilt 350 and tranny = 1000 mins body dolly = buying a complete 62 for 800 bucks.....the rollin chassis is worth 400 alone....i over analyze numbers :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 07:51 AM~14987847
> *:biggrin:
> *


YA MERO O NOMAS PURO BLA BLA :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 5 2009, 07:54 AM~14987866
> *YA MERO   O NOMAS   PURO   BLA BLA  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: unas tres semanas mas el frame esta listo y luego hay que repintar y armar pa tras :0 :0 y tu cuando pintas tu jonke :0 :0 no seas gacho anque sea un macco al pobre carrito :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 07:58 AM~14987889
> *:uh:  :uh: unas tres semanas mas el frame esta listo y luego hay que repintar y armar pa tras  :0  :0 y tu cuando pintas tu jonke  :0  :0 no seas gacho anque sea un macco al pobre carrito  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 , :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whats up big money


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 08:19 AM~14988014
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ,  :biggrin:
> *


mira loco pa tu trailor pa que aguante el peso y ya no tengas mas flats :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 08:28 AM~14988048
> *mira loco pa tu trailor pa que aguante el peso y ya no tengas mas flats  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :wow: :guns: :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 08:44 AM~14988154
> *:0  :0  :scrutinize:  :wow:  :guns:  :rofl:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: vamonos al pedo :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 07:58 AM~14987889
> *:uh:  :uh: unas tres semanas mas el frame esta listo y luego hay que repintar y armar pa tras  :0  :0 y tu cuando pintas tu jonke  :0  :0 no seas gacho anque sea un macco al pobre carrito  :biggrin:
> *


BE AL SHOW TE BAS AYEBAR UNA SORPRESA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 5 2009, 08:52 AM~14988207
> *BE  AL SHOW  TE BAS AYEBAR UNA  SORPRESA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a cual show ???


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 08:28 AM~14988048
> *mira loco pa tu trailor pa que aguante el peso y ya no tengas mas flats  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 TEMBIEN TIENES EXCUSES NOT BIGBROWN GO TO THE SHOW I ESO K NO TENGO JALE DAME UNAS SEMANAS NOMAS PARA CAYARLES LA BOCA ABER K SON LAS EXCUSES SE JUNTAN MUCHO CON EXCUSE4LIFE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 08:44 AM~14988154
> *:0  :0  :scrutinize:  :wow:  :guns:  :rofl:  :buttkick:
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 08:54 AM~14988217
> *a cual show ???
> *


EL K BA ABER TOMORROW AY TEMIRO TENGO K TERMINARLO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 5 2009, 08:57 AM~14988228
> *TEMBIEN  TIENES  EXCUSES  NOT  BIGBROWN  GO  TO THE    SHOW  I ESO K NO TENGO JALE      DAME UNAS  SEMANAS  NOMAS  PARA  CAYARLES LA  BOCA  ABER  K SON LAS EXCUSES  SE JUNTAN  MUCHO CON  EXCUSE4LIFE
> *


CELOSO :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 5 2009, 09:00 AM~14988236
> *EL K BA  ABER    TOMORROW  AY TEMIRO  TENGO K TERMINARLO
> *


endonde ?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 09:00 AM~14988235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SE PARECE AL BROWN :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 09:03 AM~14988250
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: SE PARECE AL BROWN :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 09:02 AM~14988246
> *endonde ?
> *


45 NORTE. Y AIRTEX , EN EL ARMADILLO FLEA MARQUET WAY, , PERO PURO PEDO WAY, ESE BROWN NO VA, , TE RECOMIENDO QUE VALLAS WAY, VIENEN LOS VATOS DE DALLAS, Y SE CREEN UN CHINGO CON SUS HOPPERS, SE VA PONER CALIENTE LA COSA


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ya esta deja me voy a jalar en el chipper :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TAMPICOSWITCHLESS???? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 09:07 AM~14988274
> *ya esta deja me voy a jalar en el chipper  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 11:06 AM~14988264
> *45 NORTE. Y AIRTEX , EN  EL ARMADILLO FLEA MARQUET WAY, , PERO PURO PEDO WAY, ESE BROWN NO VA, , TE RECOMIENDO QUE VALLAS WAY, VIENEN LOS VATOS DE DALLAS, Y SE CREEN UN CHINGO CON SUS HOPPERS, SE VA PONER CALIENTE LA COSA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 11:06 AM~14988264
> *45 NORTE. Y AIRTEX , EN  EL ARMADILLO FLEA MARQUET WAY, , PERO PURO PEDO WAY, ESE BROWN NO VA, , TE RECOMIENDO QUE VALLAS WAY, VIENEN LOS VATOS DE DALLAS, Y SE CREEN UN CHINGO CON SUS HOPPERS, SE VA PONER CALIENTE LA COSA
> *


Irving Customz or Bad Boyz? 

what about them SA boys, they coming also? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 10:06 AM~14988264
> *45 NORTE. Y AIRTEX , EN  EL ARMADILLO FLEA MARQUET WAY, , PERO PURO PEDO WAY, ESE BROWN NO VA, , TE RECOMIENDO QUE VALLAS WAY, VIENEN LOS VATOS DE DALLAS, Y SE CREEN UN CHINGO CON SUS HOPPERS, SE VA PONER CALIENTE LA COSA
> *


THEY MIGHT GET YOU WITH A SINGLE PUMP


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2009, 03:11 PM~14982933
> *...I am still laughin bout last years shit <<<<< grown man wit women wigs in his trunk>>>>.......so fuck u too jack.....
> *


yea....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 5 2009, 12:02 AM~14986102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tony would put em on his hopper


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2009, 11:52 AM~14989205
> *give you $200 for the duece bucket.  and you deliver it.
> tony would put em on his hopper
> *


 :uh: WATS UP GORDO YOU STILL ROLLING CROOCKED :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 02:06 PM~14989289
> *:uh: WATS UP GORDO  YOU STILL ROLLING CROOCKED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not for much longer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

menudo to fix the crudo :420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if someone wants the 62 i can deliver it to them local, or take it to a body shop. i have trailer with a winch on it. i can even tow around those hoppers that dont run :biggrin: jk someone buy the car :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2009, 02:26 PM~14989393
> *if someone wants the 62 i can deliver it to them local, or take it to a body shop. i have trailer with a winch on it. i can even tow around those hoppers that dont run  :biggrin:  jk someone buy the car  :uh:
> *


and watch out who the fuck you waking up so early in the fucking morning ***** dog almost killed you for that shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 08:21 AM~14988019
> *whats up big money
> *


QUE ONDA GUEY??? WHAT TIME IS THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2009, 12:07 PM~14989298
> *not for much  longer
> *


ORALES GOT TO PAY THE MAN HUH?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 02:48 PM~14989513
> *ORALES GOT TO PAY THE MAN HUH?
> *


redoing uppers, 5/8" wasn't enough. that was my mistake. o well. get it all aligned at same time.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2009, 12:54 PM~14989546
> *redoing uppers, 5/8" wasn't enough.    that was my mistake.  o well.  get it all aligned at same time.
> *


 :uh: :uh: CHIPPIN :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 03:08 PM~14989620
> *:uh:  :uh: CHIPPIN :twak:  :twak:
> *


but chippin' never looked so good


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ha


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LEAVING SOON TO THE SCRAPYARD :tears: :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 03:24 PM~14989716
> *LEAVING SOON TO THE SCRAPYARD  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


  damn that was one of the cleanest lowrider in town


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2009, 02:58 PM~14990188
> *  damn that was one of the BUCKETS lowrider in town
> *


fixed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 05:04 PM~14990208
> *fixed :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 este guey


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2009, 03:05 PM~14990211
> *:0 este guey
> *


 :biggrin: sad but true buckets fo life :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Sep 5 2009, 12:41 PM~14989466
> *QUE ONDA GUEY??? WHAT TIME IS THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY?
> *


I BE THERE AROUND 10AM  , dnt know what time is the hop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2009, 12:26 PM~14989393
> *if someone wants the 62 i can deliver it to them local, or take it to a body shop. i have trailer with a winch on it. i can even tow around those hoppers that dont run  :biggrin:  jk someone buy the car  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 5 2009, 11:02 AM~14988882
> *THEY MIGHT GET YOU WITH A SINGLE PUMP
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 03:24 PM~14989716
> *LEAVING SOON TO THE SCRAPYARD  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


back to same place you found it huh?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2009, 01:24 PM~14989716
> *LEAVING SOON TO THE SCRAPYARD  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


when u gona slap the new frame on it way?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2009, 05:23 PM~14991085
> *when u gona slap the new frame on it way?
> *


 :uh: :uh:de que hablas :dunno: ya se va pal el scrap porque nie l yonke lo quiso


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

freaken rain didnt let me finish with the chipper :angry: :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2009, 01:52 PM~14989205
> *give you $200 for the duece bucket.  and you deliver it.
> tony would put em on his hopper
> *


thats the kind olf tires you need for your capala so it can handle your over weigh self and not have a blow out!!!!  BITCH YOU SHOULDNT BE TALKING ABOUT WEIGHT FAT ASS!!! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 5 2009, 06:54 PM~14991658
> *thats the kind olf tires you need for your capala so it can handle your over weigh self and not have a blow out!!!!    BITCH YOU SHOULDNT BE TALKING ABOUT WEIGHT FAT ASS!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

did a mod delete some post here or wtf?


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 6 2009, 12:31 AM~14993413
> * did a mod delete some post here or wtf?
> *


someones feelings must have got hurt and they snitched. you know all about snitchin' :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2009, 10:31 PM~14993413
> * did a mod delete some post here or wtf?
> *


i guess ..let the hoppers battle on the streets not on internet ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 4 2009, 06:42 AM~14978954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 6 2009, 01:58 PM~14996191
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that davids motor, since he already 90'd his lac and put a new setup in it and posted pics :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 6 2009, 01:58 PM~14996191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but can you bbq with it?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2009, 02:27 PM~14996337
> *but can you bbq with it?
> 
> 
> ...



no, but david can take pics of it and post them up for you like its his


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 6 2009, 02:27 PM~14996341
> *no, but david can take pics of it and post them up for you like its his
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 6 2009, 01:15 PM~14996270
> *is that davids motor, since he already 90'd his lac and put a new setup in it and posted pics :uh:
> *


dont tell no one i took some sneek pics of it..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 6 2009, 01:27 PM~14996341
> *no, but david can take pics of it and post them up for you like its his
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2009, 01:27 PM~14996337
> *but can you bbq with it?
> 
> 
> ...


naw u got me bro.. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 6 2009, 11:58 AM~14996191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Juz got back 4rm the carshow good hoppin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup yup..
bumper checked the peirce elevated...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 6 2009, 02:46 PM~14997107
> *Juz got back  4rm  the carshow good hoppin
> *


X2, GOOD, GOOD HOP, nad no flats on way back :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 6 2009, 03:22 PM~14997329
> *X2, GOOD, GOOD HOP, nad no flats on way back :biggrin:
> *


U got lucky but darkness dont


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 6 2009, 12:27 PM~14996337
> *but can you bbq with it?
> 
> 
> ...


Damn da hoe clean where can u get it from? Or dey make it?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 6 2009, 06:04 PM~14997558
> *Damn da hoe clean where can u get it from?    Or dey  make it?
> *


naw, not available.. think its a one off. :angry:

http://www.neatorama.com/2007/07/09/chevy-v8-grill/


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wait found smiliar one for sale.  

http://fabgrills.com/products.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 6 2009, 06:40 PM~14997771
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2009, 05:00 PM~14997889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got work to do :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> grasias homie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> > grasias homie
> 
> 
> :biggrin: MANDASTE A LOS DALLAS BOYS A TRABAJAR :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> grasias homie


 :biggrin: MANDASTE A LOS DALLAS BOYS A TRABAJAR :0 :0
[/quote]
no avientes piedras wuey :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 6 2009, 06:40 PM~14997771
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mayn!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

TEAM SOUTHSIDE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> :biggrin: MANDASTE A LOS DALLAS BOYS A TRABAJAR :0 :0


no avientes piedras wuey :twak: :biggrin:
[/quote]
OK A A TI TAMBIEN GUEY :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: PERO TU NO TRABAJAS TE LA PASAS DE VACACIONES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> no avientes piedras wuey :twak: :biggrin:


OK A A TI TAMBIEN GUEY :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: PERO TU NO TRABAJAS TE LA PASAS DE VACACIONES
[/quote]
ya no way, manana tempranito, a chingarle, or tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2009, 05:14 PM~14997975
> *TEAM SOUTHSIDE
> 
> 
> ...


awready...

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> OK A A TI TAMBIEN GUEY :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: PERO TU NO TRABAJAS TE LA PASAS DE VACACIONES


ya no way, manana tempranito, a chingarle, or tuesday :biggrin:
[/quote]




 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> wait found smiliar one for sale.
> 
> http://fabgrills.com/products.html
> [/quotxclean 2 juz need zum chicken n fajitas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what did signature bring? 63 convertible?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2009, 06:06 PM~14998299
> *what did signature bring? 63 convertible?
> *


 :yes: :yes: clean ass car


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

boiler thought this bitch was breaking into 713lowriderboy's car 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Lookin for a pair of 16" or 14" cilinders n still lookin 4 a booty kit


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2009, 06:14 PM~14997975
> *TEAM SOUTHSIDE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thow sum d's on that bitch


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thow sum d's on that bitch


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7fJl5l2KWs
:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Downy wtf hit me or ham up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 6 2009, 08:11 PM~14999324
> *Downy wtf hit me or ham up
> *


set up leaving my house soon :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2009, 09:20 PM~14999411
> *set up leaving my house soon  :biggrin:
> *


Orale


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

We are at 45 and tidwell n diz shit is dead where all da slabs n big rims go? Fuck diz im goin back 2 south west lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

me and miklo went to tidwell.. wasnt worth a fuck.. couple of low lows, and other rides, but cops everywhere...


dont know about them northside ******, but i seen a fkin mistubishi galant on some 14's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 6 2009, 08:32 PM~14999536
> *We are at 45 and tidwell n diz  shit is dead where all da slabs  n big rims go? Fuck diz im goin back 2 south west lol
> *


***** you late.. cops fucked it up


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Flea market on 59 just got raided lmaooo


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Fuck we r on studio 45 parkin lot nothin but chunts everywhere


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Nevermind we find da spot closed 2 hardy toll is pack dan a bitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, spider 53, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Medusa, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, $moneymaker$, blueDemon97, 84 BLAZER, HOLMES.......... :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 6 2009, 11:09 PM~14999919
> *BAYTOWNSLC, spider 53, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Medusa, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, $moneymaker$, blueDemon97, 84 BLAZER, HOLMES.......... :biggrin:
> *



sup hommie...just got back from crystal beach,sunburned like muthfuka :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 6 2009, 09:14 PM~14999971
> *sup hommie...just got back from crystal beach,sunburned like muthfuka  :uh:
> *


do the cops still make you pour out all your beer (even in cooler) at 2am and run everyone off? its been years since i been to crystal beach for all nighters


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2009, 07:14 PM~14997975
> *TEAM SOUTHSIDE
> 
> 
> ...


he did his thang


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2009, 11:15 PM~14999985
> *do the cops still make you pour out all your beer (even in cooler) at 2am and run everyone off? its been years since i been to crystal beach for all nighters
> *



dont kno :dunno: I WUZ JUST THERE DURING THA DAY,IT WUZ GETTIN TO DAMN DARK,THATS WHY WE LEFT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 6 2009, 11:24 PM~15000067
> *REAL STREET HOPPER " SKYWALKER II " COMING SOON
> *


 :0


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 6 2009, 07:21 PM~14998404
> *Lookin for a pair of 16" or 14"  cilinders  n still lookin 4 a booty kit
> *


i have a pair of 14 inch cylinders


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 6 2009, 08:32 PM~14999536
> *We are at 45 and tidwell n diz  shit is dead where all da slabs  n big rims go? Fuck diz im goin back 2 south west lol
> *


lol, x2, not even here in south east, where tha hell is everybody


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 6 2009, 10:15 PM~15000525
> *lol, x2, not even here in south east, where tha hell is everybody
> *


past by bestbuy.. a few was there but cop ran em off..
and i saw some at slicks when me and miklo took off to go to nawf side..


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 6 2009, 09:36 PM~14999590
> *Flea market on 59 just got raided lmaooo
> *


got damn that bitch was packed thou,


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Unti lthey started burning rubber that's what fuks everything up


----------



## D.J. Midnite (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 6 2009, 10:47 PM~15001167
> *Unti lthey started burning rubber that's what fuks everything up
> *



Hey, dont worry. We got them same bendejos over here in Phoenix AZ.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Sup HxA Nesto B Day getting close Ha Nesto lol (Ray Ray)


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 7 2009, 12:47 AM~15001167
> *Unti lthey started burning rubber that's what fuks everything up
> *


did you see them 2 broads fighting,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2009, 11:06 PM~14999881
> *:ugh:
> *


x2 and i thought i had a fk'd up night


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 6 2009, 11:43 PM~15000266
> *:0
> *


SNITCH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 6 2009, 09:52 PM~14999169
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7fJl5l2KWs
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 6 2009, 09:37 PM~14999592
> *Fuck we r on studio 45 parkin lot nothin but chunts  everywhere
> *


orale homie el sabado voy a llevar la hielera hasta el tronco de birongas


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 7 2009, 07:31 AM~15002276
> *
> *


Pinche patron shots ain't no punk bitch at work da next day......:happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2009, 08:00 AM~15002375
> *Pinche patron shots ain't no punk bitch at work da next day......:happysad:
> *


cmon you young u should bounce back like nothin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2009, 08:01 AM~15002379
> *cmon you young u should bounce back like nothin
> *


Shit.....been a long weekend....now at work....after gettin home at 4am......fuck my life


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2009, 01:12 AM~15001526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Sep 7 2009, 02:11 AM~15001672
> *orale homie el sabado voy a llevar la hielera hasta el tronco de birongas
> *


Ya esta para ponernos bien locos!! Dile al biler q se traega la bolsita!!


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Sep 7 2009, 12:07 PM~15003102
> *
> *


fuck propane


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 7 2009, 09:52 AM~15002986
> *Ya esta para ponernos bien locos!! Dile al biler q se traega la bolsita!!
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 7 2009, 10:10 AM~15003128
> *fuck propane
> *


dont you speak that way :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Sep 7 2009, 12:13 PM~15003157
> *dont you speak that way  :angry:
> *


:| "danget bobby go to your room "














:ugh:


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 7 2009, 10:14 AM~15003164
> *:| "danget bobby go to your room "
> :ugh:
> *


  well how did you know what i was going to day :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 7 2009, 11:06 AM~15003559
> *:biggrin:
> *


Andas bien happy wey....como estuvo copa???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 7 2009, 10:01 AM~15002379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Who's cruisin on labor day?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 7 2009, 02:37 PM~15004335
> *Who's cruisin on labor day?
> *


NOT ME


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 7 2009, 12:37 PM~15004335
> *Who's cruisin on labor day?
> *


DEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUTTZZZ!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2009, 11:12 AM~15003612
> *Andas bien happy wey....como estuvo copa???
> *


con madre we even took sum northside beacon to the homies house :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 7 2009, 01:57 PM~15004452
> *con madre we even  took sum northside beacon to the homies house  :biggrin:
> *


Man u know how we do. I didn't get home till 9am lol!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 7 2009, 03:35 PM~15004761
> *Man u know how we do. I didn't get home till 9am lol!
> *


wow can i learn how to be cool like you?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2009, 02:38 PM~15004788
> *wow    can i learn how to be cool like you?
> *


 :uh: its not something u can learn. But the first hint I can give u is stop fucking with trannys


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 7 2009, 03:41 PM~15004817
> *:uh: its not something u can learn. But the first hint I can give u is stop fucking with trannys
> *


ok im taking notes.. right-click-save


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 7 2009, 12:57 PM~15004452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha......owned.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2009, 03:48 PM~15004884
> *Ha......owned.
> *


fk you know mr cadillac racing team :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2009, 04:08 PM~15005046
> *fk you know  mr cadillac racing team  :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2009, 02:08 PM~15005046
> *fk you know  mr cadillac racing team  :uh:
> *


Hattin....I was just gon put a nascar sticker on da side of da lac.....:|


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 7 2009, 12:41 PM~15004357
> *NOT ME
> 
> 
> ...


Wut happend 2 the wheels


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Sep 7 2009, 01:35 PM~15004761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2009, 05:41 PM~15005709
> *Hattin....I was just gon put a nascar sticker on da side of da lac.....:|
> *


teammate of yours?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2009, 01:48 PM~15004884
> *Mmmmmm......bacon.......plush was packed and going hard so just ended up there
> *


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

*THIS WEEKEND SOMEONE COULD WIN THESE*.......


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

who remembers rap-a-lot west :biggrin: 






shits jammin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 7 2009, 07:15 PM~15008206
> *WHO remembers rap-a-lot west :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dddeeeezzzzzz nuttttzzzzz!!!!!!! Gotcha poootoee!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15008206
> *who remembers rap-a-lot west :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lame and ***** looks like overton


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2009, 10:51 PM~15009721
> *lame    and ***** looks like overton
> *



i guess this is more your speed then


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 7 2009, 11:00 PM~15009769
> *i guess this is more your speed then
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2009, 11:25 PM~15010114
> *:uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 7 2009, 09:15 PM~15008206
> *who remembers rap-a-lot west :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm maybe ill do blue on my trey...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 7 2009, 11:30 PM~15010180
> *hmmm maybe ill do blue on my trey...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 7 2009, 11:34 PM~15010244
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



:uh: ***** you know u burnin that to a disc right now


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2009, 07:00 PM~14997889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2009, 07:02 PM~14997898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2009, 06:02 PM~14997898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUKING GOOD


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 7 2009, 09:49 PM~15010455
> *LUKING GOOD
> *


agreed, the august-september paint job special made a big diference :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 7 2009, 11:59 PM~15010560
> *agreed, the august-september paint job special made a big diference  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ROLLO LOCO!! U NEED TO GET ON DA BALL WUEY... :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 7 2009, 06:11 PM~15005981
> *Wut happend 2 the wheels
> *


SOMEONE OFFERED TO BUY THEM SO I SOLD THEM :biggrin: 

I WAS KIND OF TIRED OF THEM ANYWAY :yes:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 8 2009, 08:33 AM~15012350
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

62 for sale, getting tired of looking at it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 08:21 AM~15012601
> *62 for sale, getting tired of looking at it.
> *


500 shipped


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 8 2009, 08:02 AM~15012829
> *500 shipped
> *


thats a start..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 09:07 AM~15012865
> *thats a start..
> *


i just dont care for deuces...

well priced, but folks scared of basket cars


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 8 2009, 08:41 AM~15013078
> *i just dont care for deuces...
> 
> well priced, but folks scared of basket cars
> *


might part it out.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 7 2009, 06:01 PM~15007261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 08:43 AM~15013088
> *might part it out.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Truuuchita Jr_@Sep 6 2009, 06:36 PM~14997749
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15012829
> *500 shipped
> *


$525.95


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 09:21 AM~15012601
> *62 for sale, getting tired of looking at it.
> *


$425.32


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all 3 of yall put the money together and we can start negoiatiing...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 11:53 AM~15014875
> *all 3 of yall put the money together and we can start negoiatiing...
> *


Kenny, is the car all there just needing to put back together, or is it missing alot of items


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 8 2009, 05:09 AM~15012098
> *SOMEONE OFFERED TO BUY THEM SO I SOLD THEM :biggrin:
> 
> I WAS KIND OF TIRED OF THEM ANYWAY :yes:
> *


Fuck it ya salio pa irnos al pedo!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 8 2009, 11:56 AM~15014902
> *Kenny, is the car all there just needing to put back together, or is it missing alot of items
> *


the car is complete i have all trim, moldings, grill, radiator and support. drivetrain etc. it has rust. i have sheetmetal. i have seats, with trim, glass is still in tact other than a broken vent glass, this car drove from katy to my my house in missouri city on the tollway, it was a complete running and driving car, it is just disassembled. the body is on a dolly as pictured, the dolly is included. the frame is in my garage with all drivetrain in tact. i can help with transport. let me know.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 8 2009, 02:40 PM~15015340
> *Fuck it ya salio pa irnos al pedo!!!
> *


POS A VER SI ME SOBRA hno: YA ME GASTE EN LOS COMPRESORES Y BOLSAS PA QUE LE AGA "PSSSS PSSSSS!!" :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 7 2009, 08:15 PM~15008206
> *who remembers rap-a-lot west :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I got the whole album :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 8 2009, 01:11 PM~15015648
> *I got the whole album :biggrin:
> *


62


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 8 2009, 01:25 PM~15015801
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 02:46 PM~15015984
> *x2
> *


agreed! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 6 2009, 01:58 PM~14996191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont light a match around all them buckets.........!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 04:27 PM~15016497
> *dont light a match around all them buckets.........!!! :biggrin:
> *




don't light a match around your ass either :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 01:53 PM~15014875
> *all 3 of yall put the money together and we can start negoiatiing...
> *


be out all ours, but keep it at my house.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

will trade duece for combination of hydraulic setups, wheels and money, car stereo shit something i can put on a new ride,,. guns, tvs, , i need a conrete slab poured behind my house, hit me up im open to ideas :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 05:14 PM~15017048
> *will trade duece for combination of hydraulic setups, wheels and money, car stereo shit something i can put on a new ride,,.  guns, tvs,  , i need a conrete slab poured behind my house, hit me up im open to ideas  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 05:14 PM~15017048
> *will trade duece for combination of hydraulic setups, wheels and money, car stereo shit something i can put on a new ride,,.  guns, tvs,  , i need a conrete slab poured behind my house, hit me up im open to ideas  :dunno:
> *



how bout i bring my big penis swangin bumper checkin hoes in da grill mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 03:32 PM~15017233
> *how bout i bring my big penis swangin bumper checkin hoes in da grill mayne
> *


street fighter 2 came today :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 05:57 PM~15017494
> *street fighter 2 came today  :biggrin:
> *


in my hood, street fighting wasn't a game namsayin'


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 8 2009, 03:27 PM~15016497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X75


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15017711
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> X75
> *


i had the rod with me at the true eminence show, i thought yall were gonna go


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2009, 04:24 PM~15017687
> *in my hood, street fighting wasn't a game  namsayin'
> *


ok


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 05:57 PM~15017494
> *street fighter 2 came today  :biggrin:
> *



mayne guile be stompin hoes sonic boom on yo arse and e-honda pimp slappin bitches na mean?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15017711
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> X75
> *




fool texts me today talkin bout 'my shit stinks' :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 04:36 PM~15017810
> *mayne guile be stompin hoes sonic boom on yo arse and e-honda pimp slappin bitches na mean?
> *


whopped that fool balrog in front of the golden nuggett, nomsayn


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2009, 04:24 PM~15017687
> *in my hood, street fighting wasn't a game  namsayin'
> *


Nat a game for u cuz u was da hood punchin bag hu?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2009, 05:20 PM~15018250
> *Nat a game for u cuz u was da hood punchin bag hu?
> *


havent u been to his house?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 8 2009, 07:20 PM~15018250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 05:50 PM~15018622
> *havent u been to his house?
> 
> 
> ...


Don't dial 911 cuz they ain't have a phone inside da house.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2009, 05:52 PM~15018649
> *oh your one to talk, with video all over youtube of your getting your ass whooped and busting up your shoulder.
> 
> *


Never had my ass wooped in my life....so try again.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2009, 07:56 PM~15018689
> *Never had my ass wooped in my life....so try again.
> *


ha


someone roll the video.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2009, 05:58 PM~15018718
> *ha
> someone roll the video.
> *


Yea...someone...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nvm found it. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why the backyard....last night fools were boxin in the street over here it was about 15 of them. then the cops showed up :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 08:10 PM~15018854
> *why the backyard....last night fools were boxin in the street over here it was about 15 of them. then the cops showed up  :biggrin:
> *


noe wanted a soft spot to fall one when he got knocked out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2009, 06:07 PM~15018821
> *nvm found it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ha dats funny.....too bad he ain't touch me and I dislocated my shoulder cuz of me knockin em upside his head........so...like I said try again.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 8 2009, 06:10 PM~15018854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say man...this ain't mo city....these white folks would call da swat team on us if we woulda done it in front....:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2009, 08:11 PM~15018860
> *Ha dats funny.....too bad he ain't touch me and I dislocated my shoulder cuz of me knockin em upside his head........so...like I said try again.
> *


looked to me like when man got serious.. you suddenly injured your shoulder


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2009, 06:13 PM~15018881
> *Say man...this ain't mo city....these white folks would call da swat team on us if we woulda done it in front....:uh:
> *


im just sayin, if u want me to organize a mo city vs tomball thing, i can ask them. yall can be mayweather and dela hoya and ill be don king, place your bets :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2009, 06:13 PM~15018888
> *looked to me like when man got serious..  you suddenly injured your shoulder
> *


Ha...man was serious since he got here.....got even more serious cuz he couldn't touch me....I float lika butterfly n sting lika bee baby!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2009, 08:11 PM~15018860
> *Ha dats funny.....too bad he ain't touch me and I dislocated my shoulder cuz of me knockin em upside his head........so...like I said try again.
> *


thats not even a boxing match, fagalac was boxing and ol boy was fighting he had a weird ass stance at some time, if fagalac would of got him good one time he would of probably droped him


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 8 2009, 12:57 PM~15015484
> *POS A VER SI ME SOBRA hno: YA ME GASTE EN LOS COMPRESORES Y BOLSAS PA QUE LE AGA "PSSSS PSSSSS!!" :roflmao:
> *


Ya valio!! No aguardo ni pal 12


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 06:14 PM~15018907
> *im just sayin, if u want me to organize a mo city vs tomball thing, i can ask them. yall can be mayweather and dela hoya and ill be don king, place your bets  :biggrin:
> *


Ha ...now u wouldn't mo city to go down on da map as gettin wooped by a whole buncha skinny tomball ******???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just sayin, all im sayin is that next time u bet (aka your signature) make sure you plan on paying. lucky u had those cadi parts. im just sayn


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 06:15 PM~15018922
> *thats not even a boxing match, fagalac was boxing and ol boy was fighting he had a weird ass stance at some time, if fagalac would of got him good one time he would of probably droped him
> *


Ha....yea dude was trying to be a ufc fighter or someshit ***** couldn't touch me if his life depended on it.....out of the 5 rds dude touched me like twice..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 06:19 PM~15018974
> *im just sayin, all im sayin is that next time u bet (aka your signature) make sure you plan on paying. lucky u had those cadi parts. im just sayn
> *


No....u lucky I had them cadi parts...:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2009, 08:21 PM~15018999
> *Ha....yea dude was trying to be a ufc fighter or someshit ***** couldn't touch me if his life depended on it.....out of the 5 rds dude touched me like twice..
> *


cause looked like you running from getting hit. man had to chase you around yard.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2009, 06:23 PM~15019025
> *cause looked like you running from getting hit.  man had to chase you around yard.
> *


I was boxing....he was fightin....difference between him gettin popped and me not


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2009, 08:26 PM~15019077
> *I was boxing....he was fightin....difference between him gettin popped and me not
> *


only thing that got popped was your shoulder little man


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2009, 06:27 PM~15019101
> *only thing that got popped was your shoulder little man
> *


:uh: yea...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck that, watch this

http://www.fightauthority.com/watch.php?ytv=O07u7KdRVo0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2009, 08:31 PM~15019148
> *fuck that, watch this
> 
> http://www.fightauthority.com/watch.php?ytv=O07u7KdRVo0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wheres Mo City?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2009, 06:07 PM~15018821
> *nvm found it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, LOL, diaz, vs malinagi 2, u been watching too much boxing ragalac :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 06:49 PM~15019381
> *WTF, LOL, diaz, vs malinagi 2, u been watching too much boxing ragalac :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Man dat shits old...like year n a half ago


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2009, 06:51 PM~15019412
> *Man dat shits old...like year n a half ago
> *


featherweight looking ass *****


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 8 2009, 08:04 PM~15019591
> *featherweight looking ass *****
> *


look like they was Slap boxing :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Sep 8 2009, 07:04 PM~15019591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: hey.....fuck both of y'all


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 03:27 PM~15016497
> *dont light a match around all them buckets.........!!! :biggrin:
> *


$2 a gallon :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 7 2009, 10:00 PM~15009769
> *i guess this is more your speed then
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 8 2009, 09:14 PM~15019745
> *$2 a gallon  :biggrin:
> *


better hang up them pajamas with the footies in them.... Fifty 5gallon buckets full of gas and static electricity don't mix! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15019077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Sep 8 2009, 08:04 PM~15020495
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*"THE EMPEROR"*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15020626
> *"THE EMPEROR"
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15020713
> *:biggrin:
> *


TOLD YOU...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:19 PM~15020734
> *TOLD YOU...
> *


FACES LOOK BETTER THAN EXPECTED. GOOD DETAIL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15020626
> *"THE EMPEROR"
> 
> 
> ...


Goof..u a modafuckin fool homie....shit looks good....were is dat on trunk hood???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

artist?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2009, 08:30 PM~15020925
> *Goof..u a modafuckin fool homie....shit looks good....were is dat on trunk hood???
> *


TRUNK...... I WANTED SOMETHING THAT IS REAL ABOUT ME AND WHAT I LIKE..MY CLUB,MONEY,LOWRIDING,CADILLACS,JORDANS AND BLONDE HEADED WOMEN..LOL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:19 PM~15020734
> *TOLD YOU...
> *


joe??? :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 08:38 PM~15021077
> *joe??? :0
> *


 :no:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:39 PM~15021089
> *:no:
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 08:40 PM~15021110
> *:0
> *


HE GOING TO SPRAY THAT CLEAR THOUGH


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 08:34 PM~15021000
> *TRUNK...... I WANTED SOMETHING THAT IS REAL ABOUT ME AND WHAT I LIKE..MY CLUB,MONEY,LOWRIDING,CADILLACS,JORDANS AND BLONDE HEADED WOMEN..LOL
> *


We have so much in common mijo...:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 08:13 PM~15020626
> *"THE EMPEROR"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15020626
> *"THE EMPEROR"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:41 PM~15021137
> *HE GOING TO SPRAY THAT CLEAR THOUGH
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2009, 10:30 PM~15020934
> *artist?
> *


same dude thats killing the airbrush game in houston :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 8 2009, 10:56 PM~15021286
> *same dude thats killing the airbrush game in houston :biggrin:
> *


I can think of 3 that are killers.........


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 10:58 PM~15021316
> *I can think of 3 that are killers.........
> *


X2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 10:58 PM~15021316
> *I can think of 3 that are killers.........
> *


the new guy :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 8 2009, 11:01 PM~15021361
> *the new guy :biggrin:
> *


there must be a 4th then :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i only can name two .....trimo....and that guy that did the mural on buddas trunk from rollerz


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 8 2009, 08:56 PM~15021286
> *same dude thats killing the airbrush game in houston :biggrin:
> *



ALL READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15021427
> *ALL READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :yes:  :yes:
> *


that one right therrrr


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 10:11 PM~15021546
> *that one right  therrrr
> *


TRINO IS COLD HE GOT DOWN ON MY SHIT


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

TRINO'S THA MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyone have any interest in these? I have the set of 4, not flawless but pretty nice. taking offers


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 8 2009, 11:16 PM~15021623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS SICK


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 8 2009, 11:16 PM~15021623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 11:17 PM~15021636
> *Anyone have any interest in these? I have the set of 4, not flawless but pretty nice. taking offers
> 
> 
> ...



what kinda offers..... :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 8 2009, 09:16 PM~15021623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:  talent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 8 2009, 10:13 PM~15020626
> *"THE EMPEROR"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

the person respnsible for this?, loll, sum funny shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 11:38 PM~15021985
> *the person respnsible for this?,  loll, sum funny shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2009, 09:39 PM~15022009
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


knew it was you latin :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 11:40 PM~15022028
> *knew it was you latin :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nah, i don't even know who they are.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 11:38 PM~15021985
> *the person respnsible for this?,  loll, sum funny shit
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 8 2009, 10:05 PM~15022444
> *:cheesy:
> *


:0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Sep 9 2009, 12:50 AM~15022958
> *
> *


you drive g body with switches? ive seen a g body at the car wash. and some fool was washing it with the quick disconnect hanging out. i read that it said royal but could read the rest


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 8 2009, 05:29 PM~15017737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE "CATALYZED" HAVE A GOOD DAY USO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truuuuuuchita jr_@Sep 9 2009, 01:32 AM~15023231
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Sep 9 2009, 05:19 AM~15024112
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE "CATALYZED" HAVE A GOOD DAY USO
> *


X2....happy bday nesto


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Sep 9 2009, 06:19 AM~15024112
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE "CATALYZED" HAVE A GOOD DAY USO
> *


Happy Birthday Nesto! :cheesy: hope you have a good day!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 06:14 AM~15024313
> *Happy Birthday Nesto!  :cheesy: hope you have a good day!
> *


X2 where's the party at!? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no foam parties


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

still looking for a driver door for a 2dr box pm a nga


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 9 2009, 08:16 AM~15024675
> *X2 where's the party at!? :biggrin:
> *


for real. :yes: 

nesto, ya know it aint a bday party if im not there! :cheesy: 

:roflmao:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

mas triste


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 07:27 AM~15024761
> *no foam parties
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!

:tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 09:27 AM~15024761
> *no foam parties
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 09:28 AM~15024769
> *for real. :yes:
> 
> nesto, ya know it aint a bday party if im not there! :cheesy:
> ...


someone gotta jump out of the cake


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 08:40 AM~15024878
> *someone gotta jump out of the cake
> *


 :angry: :roflmao:

sthu! :angel:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 08:41 AM~15024464
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 09:31 AM~15024790
> *mas triste
> *


Ya no te quiere la sinchonies? :tears: 

After she wrecked your marriage and made you wreck your Focus SS :angry:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 10:15 AM~15025196
> *Ya no te quiere la sinchonies?  :tears:
> 
> After she wrecked your marriage and made you wreck your Focus SS  :angry:
> *



thats how they do ya... squeeze the life out of a poor sap and kick him to the curb. :tears: :tears: 

took me this long to come back cause I couldnt stand the pain. 




:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 10:20 AM~15025248
> *thats how they do ya... squeeze the life out of a poor sap and kick him to the curb.  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> took me this long to come back cause I couldnt stand the pain.
> ...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 08:23 AM~15025263
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You know la sinchonies loves her some freestyle......so Sixfo has to do the dedication in freestyle in hopes of regaining her attention.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 10:35 AM~15025353
> *You know la sinchonies loves her some freestyle......so Sixfo has to do the dedication in freestyle in hopes of regaining her attention.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

mest up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody with travel agent/airlines experience with S.A.B.R.E. need a job.. we hiring. some brawd just jumped up and said she too gangsta for all this and quit. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much does it pay


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Sep 9 2009, 07:19 AM~15024112
> *<span style='color:blue'>nesto, ya know it aint a bday party if im not there! :cheesy:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 09:15 AM~15025196
> *Ya no te quiere la sinchonies?  :tears:
> 
> After she wrecked your marriage and made you wreck your Focus SS  :angry:
> *


:buttkick:

i dont fk with married men... :nono: 

and the focus....i had no part of that either!! :no:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 07:40 AM~15024878
> *someone gotta jump out of the cake
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 09:20 AM~15025248
> *thats how they do ya... squeeze the life out of a poor sap and kick him to the curb.  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> took me this long to come back cause I couldnt stand the pain.
> ...


LMAO!! SHUT YOUR ASS UP FOOL!!!

lies....all lies. :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 08:44 AM~15025431
> *:buttkick:
> 
> i dont fk with married men... :nono:
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 09:23 AM~15025263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw him in concert. white boy jamz.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 09:35 AM~15025353
> *You know la sinchonies loves her some freestyle......so Sixfo has to do the dedication in freestyle in hopes of regaining her attention.
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 10:44 AM~15025431
> *:buttkick:
> 
> i dont fk with married men... :nono:
> ...


denial is the first step to recovery. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Sep 9 2009, 09:42 AM~15025419
> *
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 10:41 AM~15025408
> *how much does it pay
> *


not enough. :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 9 2009, 09:44 AM~15025435
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 09:45 AM~15025443
> *:scrutinize:
> *


you werent married. :0 LOL!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 09:46 AM~15025453
> *denial is the first step to recovery.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: nope!! :nono: 

ellie was just a ride to byran. :0 

:roflmao: JK!!!

we were JUST FRIENDS! :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 08:49 AM~15025479
> *you werent married. :0 LOL!!!
> *


damn im good :biggrin: 


jk


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 08:49 AM~15025479
> *you werent married. :0 LOL!!!
> *



OH SNAP!!!!!!!

Second step to recovery, publicly admitting you did a homeboy!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 09:51 AM~15025508
> *damn im good  :biggrin:
> jk
> *


LOL!! wtf ever!! i could tell.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 09:52 AM~15025514
> *OH SNAP!!!!!!!
> 
> Second step to recovery, publicly admitting you did a homeboy!
> *


DAYUM IT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

noooo!! way back in the dayz ken was more than a homeboy. memories... :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:twak: :twak: :banghead:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 10:51 AM~15025500
> *:roflmao: nope!! :nono:
> 
> ellie was just a ride to byran. :0
> ...



we can go with that story...  



oh, and I was married... :biggrin: divorce wasnt final til 08 memberrrrrrrrr?

home wrecka!!!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 08:55 AM~15025541
> *DAYUM IT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> noooo!! way back in the dayz ken was more than a homeboy. memories... :happysad:
> *



OH SNAP!!!! Now it's La Sinchonies dedicating a freestyle song to Lonestar.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 09:56 AM~15025555
> *:twak:  :twak:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 10:55 AM~15025541
> *DAYUM IT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> noooo!! way back in the dayz ken was more than a homeboy. memories... :happysad:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 10:59 AM~15025581
> *we can go with that story...
> oh, and I was married...  :biggrin: divorce wasnt final til 08 memberrrrrrrrr?
> 
> ...


Hook up her number guey


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 09:01 AM~15025597
> *OH SNAP!!!! Now it's La Sinchonies dedicating a freestyle song to Lonestar.
> 
> 
> ...


more like this...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 09:59 AM~15025581
> *we can go with that story...
> oh, and I was married...  :biggrin: divorce wasnt final til 08 memberrrrrrrrr?
> 
> ...


no your ass didnt!!! :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: 

dont matter when your divorce was final cause all along and we were JUST FRIENDS!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 10:01 AM~15025597
> *OH SNAP!!!! Now it's La Sinchonies dedicating a freestyle song to Lonestar.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! jammin!!


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 09:05 AM~15025633
> *no your ass didnt!!! :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:
> 
> dont matter when your divorce was final cause all along and we were JUST FRIENDS!!!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


Another Sixfoss dedication to sinchonies


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 10:03 AM~15025615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


havent heard that one in forever!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 11:04 AM~15025624
> *more like this...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 10:04 AM~15025624
> *more like this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:

NOT TRUE!! :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 10:09 AM~15025672
> *Another Sixfoss dedication to sinchonies
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2+Sep 9 2009, 10:20 AM~15025248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 10:12 AM~15025709
> *still like how you handled her at picnic.
> 
> you:you want to go get plate of bbq?
> ...


 :roflmao: youre so full of shit. your memory is fadin you old man! :nosad: just like the other thing you thought you remembered bout that day. the chisme you told me was probably wrong too! :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 09:21 AM~15025799
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH SNAP!!!! she a graffiti artist too?

We should change her name to LA MIL USOS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 9 2009, 10:51 AM~15025500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll were more then friends..she said you were her BABE.. but least your trailer is safe now.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 11:17 AM~15025747
> *:roflmao: youre so full of shit. your memory is fadin you old man! :nosad: just like the other thing you thought you remembered bout that day. the chisme you told me was probably wrong too! :roflmao:
> *


i dont spread chisme :angel:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 11:05 AM~15025633
> *no your ass didnt!!! :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:
> 
> dont matter when your divorce was final cause all along and we were JUST FRIENDS!!!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: 

mmmmmhm.. friends.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 11:17 AM~15025747
> *:roflmao: youre so full of shit. your memory is fadin you old man! :nosad: just like the other thing you thought you remembered bout that day. the chisme you told me was probably wrong too! :roflmao:
> *


homewrecka.. 

and i dont forget anything to have to do with bbq. so apologize now!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 10:21 AM~15025799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 10:26 AM~15025850
> *OH SNAP!!!! she a graffiti artist too?
> 
> We should change her name to LA MIL USOS
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 9 2009, 10:30 AM~15025886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man fk that trailer! :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 10:33 AM~15025930
> *i dont spread chisme  :angel:
> *


yea. right. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 10:35 AM~15025948
> *:biggrin:
> 
> mmmmmhm.. friends.
> *


uh uh.... :no: LOL!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 10:37 AM~15025961
> *homewrecka..
> 
> and i dont forget anything to have to do with bbq.    so apologize now!!
> *


i passed yall up on the freeway... :uh:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 11:58 AM~15026181
> *uh uh.... :no:  LOL!!!
> *



:biggrin: 

what about Ike blew the roof off our place...  

memories.


:happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 9 2009, 11:55 AM~15026151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i flew by a whole lineup of buckets thought ya'll were in there somewhere.. guess not.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 11:06 AM~15026273
> *:0
> i flew by a whole lineup of buckets  thought ya'll were in there somewhere.. guess not.
> *


bet you dont remember drinkin wine coolers either huh? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 11:04 AM~15026259
> *:biggrin:
> 
> what about Ike blew the roof off our place...
> ...


uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....dunno whatcha talkin bout! :ugh:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 12:13 PM~15026331
> *uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....dunno whatcha talkin bout! :ugh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 9 2009, 12:11 PM~15026316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


home wreckin' since '04 .. ain't that same thing you said about his wife before you wrecked their home? mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 11:15 AM~15026352
> *no, i remember that.    :uh:
> home wreckin' since '94 ..  ain't that same thing you said about his wife before you wrecked their home?    mayne
> *


yea i bet you dont. :uh:

DAYUM FOOL YOU WENT AND FOUND THAT OLD ASS POST! LMAO!!

i still say that bout his wifey. he knows that. so stfu fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 11:15 AM~15026352
> *no, i remember that.    :uh:
> home wreckin' since '94 ..  ain't that same thing you said about his wife before you wrecked their home?    mayne
> *


oh and in 94 i was only 14 fool. so try again old timer.


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 12:24 PM~15026437
> *yea i bet you dont. :uh:
> 
> DAYUM FOOL YOU WENT AND FOUND THAT OLD ASS POST! LMAO!!
> ...



fixed it :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 12:24 PM~15026441
> *oh and in 94 i was only 14 fool. so try again old timer.
> *


my bad.. '04 

and when you was 14 you was probably wreckin homes then too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 12:24 PM~15026437
> *yea i bet you dont. :uh:
> 
> DAYUM FOOL YOU WENT AND FOUND THAT OLD ASS POST! LMAO!!
> ...


his Ex wife did look good. i'd have taken her out for some wings


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 11:25 AM~15026451
> *fixed it  :uh:
> *


my bad. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

but we see how hrny works.. compliments the wifey..asks for a RIDE somewhere, then moves in for the kill. mayne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 11:14 AM~15026349
> *
> *


hush your mouth! heard you was at coaches not too long ago... :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 11:26 AM~15026454
> *my bad.. '04
> 
> and when you was 14 you was probably wreckin homes then too
> *


ha! think again. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 12:25 PM~15026451
> *fixed it  :uh:
> *


digits plis :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 11:26 AM~15026462
> *his Ex wife did look good.  i'd have taken her out for some wings
> *


im sure she woulda met up with you too. :ugh: LOL!


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 9 2009, 12:29 PM~15026478
> *hush your mouth! heard you was at coaches not too long ago... :roflmao:
> *



Yea, I was going to ask her where you were but I couldnt get away from guera.... mest up.

:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 11:28 AM~15026472
> *but we see how hrny works.. compliments the wifey..asks for a RIDE somewhere,    then moves in for the kill.  mayne
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: 

fk all that!! :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 12:28 PM~15026472
> *but we see how hrny works.. compliments the wifey..asks for a RIDE somewhere,    then moves in for the kill.  mayne
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixfoss2_@Sep 9 2009, 11:31 AM~15026503
> *Yea, I was going to ask her where you were but I couldnt get away from guera.... mest up.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


get away from her...yea right! LOL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pm me your digits ellie, need to locate a junkyard full of bombs i saw out in the country that one time your family and mine took a trip out there in bfe


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 9 2009, 02:11 PM~15027500
> *:0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aeromexico plane hijacked.. someone tell tony to bring it back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Hijackers took over an Aeromexico 737 with 104 people aboard Wednesday and are threatening to blow it up, according to TV reports.

Flight 576 landed safely in Mexico City but was being held on the tarmac, surrounded by SWAT teams and federal police.

There were reports that most - if not all - of the passengers were being freed. A reporter for Mexican TV Azteca said he saw about 100 people leave the plane calmly. The pilot could be seen in the cockpit, the reporter said.

The hijackers were reportedly demanding to speak to Mexican President Felipe Calderone.

TV Azteca reported Mexican officials were in an emergency meeting to debate whether to negotiate with the hijackers.

Initial reports said at least three Bolivian hijackers took over the plane during a flight from Cancun to Mexico City



Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/2009...l#ixzz0QdqyN1OK


damn wets


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 01:00 PM~15028050
> *aeromexico plane hijacked.. someone tell tony to bring it back.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: omggggggggggg u a fool.!!!! Oh dam I can't stop laughin!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2009, 03:06 PM~15028120
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: omggggggggggg u a fool.!!!!  Oh dam I can't stop laughin!!!!!
> *


he probably under there with a wrench and hacksaw trying to take as many parts as he can for his hoppers. landing gear tires gonna give em a good bounce too.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 01:06 PM~15028118
> *Hijackers took over an Aeromexico 737 with 104 people aboard Wednesday and are threatening to blow it up, according to TV reports.
> 
> Flight 576 landed safely in Mexico City but was being held on the tarmac, surrounded by SWAT teams and federal police.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: Only the NY Daily News would try to give an Italian last name to the Mexican President. ahahahahaha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15028220
> *he probably under there with a wrench and hacksaw trying to take as many parts as he can for his hoppers.    landing gear tires gonna give em a good bounce too.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: aircraft hydraulics???? Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2009, 03:22 PM~15028279
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: aircraft hydraulics???? Lol
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 03:21 PM~15028268
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Only the NY Daily News would try to give an Italian last name to the Mexican President. ahahahahaha
> *


what happen to vicente fox? and dont even ask me how pres of mexico had last name fox. :dunno:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 01:37 PM~15028443
> *what happen to vicente fox?    and dont even ask me how pres of mexico had last name fox.  :dunno:
> *


He now lives in Pasadena, Texas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 03:55 PM~15028620
> *He now lives in Pasadena, Texas
> *


oh thats where most wets move to


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 01:55 PM~15028624
> *oh  thats where most wets move to
> *


Actually, he now claims his family is from Mexico but he is from Texas so he refuses to speak spanish and proclaims Lil' Wayne is the best artist of all time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 9 2009, 04:01 PM~15028683
> *Actually, he now claims his family is from Mexico but he is from Texas so he refuses to speak spanish and proclaims Lil' Wayne is the best artist of all time.
> *


he get drunk and talk about pasa-get-down-dena like rest of em?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 03:00 PM~15028050
> *aeromexico plane hijacked.. someone tell tony to bring it back.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 02:06 PM~15028724
> *he get drunk and talk about pasa-get-down-dena like rest of em?
> *


Yes, and he loves to watch Don Ramon dancing to old Michael Jackson songs...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 03:15 PM~15028220
> *he probably under there with a wrench and hacksaw trying to take as many parts as he can for his hoppers.    landing gear tires gonna give em a good bounce too.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2009, 03:22 PM~15028279
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: aircraft hydraulics???? Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 9 2009, 05:07 PM~15029340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man i seen a monte carlo today on some 28's. it was butt fuck texas, between whatron and bay city. what is the world coming to


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15028220
> *he probably under there with a wrench and hacksaw trying to take as many parts as he can for his hoppers.    landing gear tires gonna give em a good bounce too.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: este wayl lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 03:53 PM~15029748
> *man i seen a monte carlo today on some 28's. it was butt fuck texas, between whatron and bay city. what is the world coming to
> *


fat tires or skinnies :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 05:53 PM~15029748
> *man i seen a monte carlo today on some 28's. it was butt fuck texas, between whatron and bay city. what is the world coming to
> *


seen a luxury sport today with your name on it.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey where that luxury sport at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 9 2009, 05:54 PM~15029753
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  este wayl lol
> *


 :uh: not sure why you laughing, you were probably his accomplice (that means helper). :ugh:


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

yep


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Sep 9 2009, 06:02 PM~15029856
> *hey where that luxury sport at
> *


east end.. magnolia park.. right behind...









*DEEEZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 04:01 PM~15029837
> *seen a luxury sport today with your name on it.
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 05:53 PM~15029748
> *man i seen a monte carlo today on some 28's. it was butt fuck texas, between whatron and bay city. what is the world coming to
> *


the baby jeebus is cryin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 06:04 PM~15029872
> *:0
> *


bring your check book, show you were its at 




for a finders fee of course


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no, last time i bought a car from the east end, it broke down onthe way home


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 06:14 PM~15029955
> *no, last time i bought a car from the east end, it broke down onthe way home
> *


night time special?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 06:03 PM~15029869
> *east end.. magnolia park.. right behind...
> owned*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 06:15 PM~15029958
> *night time special?
> *


lol fucked up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 05:15 PM~15029958
> *night time special?
> *


if you not from the hood thats how you get handled


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 9 2009, 06:23 PM~15030560
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


stfu





:cheesy:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 9 2009, 05:07 PM~15030409
> *if you not from the hood thats how you get handled
> *


i know about night time specials. the car in question was a "show car"..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 07:47 PM~15030792
> *i know about night time specials. the car in question was a "show car"..... :biggrin:
> *


sounds tight


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

THIS SUNDAY..COME OUT AND SUPPORT OUR HLC BROTHERS FROM PNEUMATIK!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

any one have a 5th wheel kit for sale????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2009, 06:47 PM~15030792
> *i know about night time specials. the car in question was a "show car"..... :biggrin:
> *


show cars from the hood usually arent much of show cars really :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Sep 9 2009, 07:16 PM~15031112
> *any one have a 5th wheel kit for sale????
> *


bird sold his to carlos....said there might be another around...callem if you get a chance.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 9 2009, 06:20 PM~15031158
> *bird sold his to carlos....said there might be another around...callem if you get a chance.
> *


yeah i talked to him the other day he said it aint for sale


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 9 2009, 07:16 PM~15031107
> *THIS SUNDAY..COME OUT AND SUPPORT OUR HLC BROTHERS FROM PNEUMATIK!
> 
> 
> ...


3rd from right :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 9 2009, 07:16 PM~15031107
> *THIS SUNDAY..COME OUT AND SUPPORT OUR HLC BROTHERS FROM PNEUMATIK!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 9 2009, 06:26 PM~15031225
> *3rd from right :cheesy:
> *


:uh: is dat da one u spend all ur lunch money on????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 06:03 PM~15029869
> *east end.. magnolia park.. right behind...
> DEEEZZZ  NUTTZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2009, 07:46 PM~15031452
> *:uh: is dat da one u spend all ur lunch money on????
> *


id give her all my check :happysad: :yes: :| :yessad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so i saw both of the lil mamas at the car show last sunday (713NEONriderboy and robertog) i told both of them tha i had 100 bux to give to whoever kicks the others ass in a fight streetshow follow up with another 100 and lowinc chimed in with an exstra 50.....713NEONrider boy said he didnt wanna do it cuz all of layitlow wasent there so STREETSHOW MYSELF AND LOWINC HAVE A $250 POT THAT NEEDS TO GROW.... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2009, 07:51 PM~15031521
> *so i saw both of the lil mamas at the car show last sunday (713NEONriderboy and robertog) i told both of them tha i had 100 bux to give to whoever kicks the others ass in a fight streetshow follow up with another 100 and lowinc chimed in with an exstra 50.....713NEONrider boy said he didnt wanna do it cuz all of layitlow wasent there so STREETSHOW MYSELF AND LOWINC HAVE A $250 POT THAT NEEDS TO GROW.... :biggrin:
> *


leave them 2 boys alone....they would get grounded for a whole month :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2009, 08:51 PM~15031521
> *so i saw both of the lil mamas at the car show last sunday (713NEONriderboy and robertog) i told both of them tha i had 100 bux to give to whoever kicks the others ass in a fight streetshow follow up with another 100 and lowinc chimed in with an exstra 50.....713NEONrider boy said he didnt wanna do it cuz all of layitlow wasent there so STREETSHOW MYSELF AND LOWINC HAVE A $250 POT THAT NEEDS TO GROW.... :biggrin:
> *


put me down for fifty


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15031521
> *so i saw both of the lil mamas at the car show last sunday (713NEONriderboy and robertog) i told both of them tha i had 100 bux to give to whoever kicks the others ass in a fight streetshow follow up with another 100 and lowinc chimed in with an exstra 50.....713NEONrider boy said he didnt wanna do it cuz all of layitlow wasent there so STREETSHOW MYSELF AND LOWINC HAVE A $250 POT THAT NEEDS TO GROW.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: damn yall sorry..lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 08:56 PM~15031576
> *put me down for fifty
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'll get my 11 yr old to train roberto g in jujitsu, the both are about the same height and weight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whoever puts the other in the hospital will get the 62..........naw im jk :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 07:00 PM~15031622
> *i'll get my 11 yr old to train roberto g in jujitsu, the both are about the same height and weight.
> *


that lil ***** always walkin around muggin..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Sep 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15031515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.....

If I molly *** em both wit my bad shoulder do I get da pot ??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 9 2009, 08:51 PM~15031521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2009, 09:01 PM~15031642
> *that lil ***** always walkin around muggin..
> *


every where i go people ask me why am i mad.. :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2009, 09:05 PM~15031688
> *Sucker :uh:
> Ha.....
> 
> ...


no u get deeznutz miggah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 9 2009, 09:05 PM~15031691
> *:biggrin:
> :0  on who?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hope you were kidding Latin
> ...


nope, they put him with the teens since kids his age were no match, will be putting him in japanese jujutsu next month


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 9 2009, 07:06 PM~15031694
> *every where i go people ask me why am i mad.. :dunno:
> *


If I was as small as u and my head was dat badly proportioned to my body.........I would walk around mad all da time too


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2009, 09:13 PM~15031783
> *If I was as small as u and my head was dat badly proportioned to my body.........I would walk around mad all da time too
> *


whoa!!!! :banghead:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2009, 07:10 PM~15031747
> *no u get deeznutz miggah
> *


Hattin....bet if I was white...ur racist ass would give me da money hu.....u racist bastard....:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 9 2009, 09:14 PM~15031794
> *whoa!!!!  :banghead:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15031809
> *Hattin....bet if I was white...ur racist ass would give me da money hu.....u racist bastard....:uh:
> *


no ****


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2009, 09:38 PM~15021985
> *the person respnsible for this?,  loll, sum funny shit
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: ok :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2009, 10:03 PM~15021398
> *i only can name two .....trimo....and that guy that did the mural on buddas trunk from rollerz
> *



I need to post a pic of my trunk up or if somebody has a pic i still got more to come on the cut.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Goooooooooool ora cochooooos. Mex 1 honduras 0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 9 2009, 09:41 PM~15032211
> *I need to post a pic of my trunk up or if somebody has a pic i still got more to come on the cut.
> *


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

ye


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 9 2009, 07:46 PM~15032305
> *Goooooooooool  ora cochooooos.    Mex  1  honduras  0
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that mural looks good buda, and i dont even like murals on cars


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Sep 9 2009, 08:16 PM~15031107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo slim.. show em how you do it.. post up that pamela anderson mural..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 9 2009, 07:32 PM~15032074
> *:angry: ok  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 10:14 PM~15032769
> *there wings suck
> i'll put up $100 if someone just slaps da fk out of roberto G (must be caught on video)
> yo slim.. show em how you do it.. post up that pamela anderson mural..
> *


HA....U THINK THAT WAS SUMTHIN I GOT A MURAL OF YO GRANDMA RIDIN SIDEWAYS ON HER SCOOTER ON SWANGAS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BUT I SEE YA GOT THE 68 OFF DA JACK-STANDS AND NOW U TALKIN CASH SHIT.....1989 CALLED THEY WANT THEIR CHAIN STERN-IN WHEEL BACK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2009, 10:41 PM~15033281
> *BUT I SEE YA GOT THE 68 OFF DA JACK-STANDS AND NOW U TALKIN CASH SHIT.....1989 CALLED THEY WANT THEIR CHAIN STERN-IN WHEEL BACK
> *


they can't have it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 9 2009, 07:46 PM~15032305
> *Goooooooooool  ora cochooooos.    Mex  1  honduras  0
> *


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

si


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2009, 03:00 PM~15028050
> *aeromexico plane hijacked.. someone tell tony to bring it back.
> *


THATS WHAT WE DO!!!  TOO BAD THEY WONT LET YOUR FAT ASS IN THA PLANE OR ELSE I WOULD HAVE BLEW THAT BITCH UP PUTO.... :0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 9 2009, 12:08 AM~15023054
> *you drive g body with switches? ive seen a g body at the car wash. and some fool was washing it with the quick disconnect hanging out. i read that it said royal but could read the rest
> *



Was it the car wash on patton Must of been my brother WAS IT A BLACK MC LS . I DRIVE A BLACK REGAL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 9 2009, 07:51 PM~15031521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2009, 08:22 AM~15036344
> *:0
> 
> fked up. :roflmao:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2009, 08:08 AM~15036664
> *:uh:
> *


GOOD MORNIN CHISMOSO!!!! :biggrin: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2009, 09:11 AM~15036677
> *GOOD MORNIN CHISMOSO!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


good morning home wrecka


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2009, 06:51 PM~15031521
> *so i saw both of the lil mamas at the car show last sunday (713NEONriderboy and robertog) i told both of them tha i had 100 bux to give to whoever kicks the others ass in a fight streetshow follow up with another 100 and lowinc chimed in with an exstra 50.....713NEONrider boy said he didnt wanna do it cuz all of layitlow wasent there so STREETSHOW MYSELF AND LOWINC HAVE A $250 POT THAT NEEDS TO GROW.... :biggrin:
> *


He was walking circles around me until I stopped him n said wuz up, shit If I knew you were paying I would of told my boy to stomp on his ass. I guess time.if the offer is still available my boy would go crazy........................ $250 worth of xbox games :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2009, 08:19 AM~15036706
> *good morning home wrecka
> *


 :uh: sthu! :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2009, 09:36 AM~15036822
> *:uh: sthu! :roflmao:
> *


title fits, man divorced now. all over what you say was "just a ride", some ride it musta been.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2009, 07:44 AM~15036876
> *title fits, man divorced now.  all over what you say was "just a ride",  some ride it musta been.
> *


Mayne....swerving allover 290 on da way back from bryan.....legs pokin out da windows n all hu??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 10 2009, 10:30 AM~15037218
> *Mayne....swerving allover 290 on da way back from bryan.....legs pokin out da windows n all hu??
> *


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

both yal stfu!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heres mural i'm getting.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: HNY?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2009, 11:28 AM~15037764
> *:biggrin:  HNY?
> 
> 
> ...


stupid.......... thats not a ford focus SS :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 10 2009, 10:28 AM~15037764
> *:biggrin:  HNY?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sixfoss2 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 10 2009, 10:30 AM~15037218
> *Mayne....swerving allover 290 on da way back from bryan.....legs pokin out da windows n all hu??
> *





:biggrin: pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hear something is on a trailer and headed to town now, that suppose to hurt awhole lot of feelings.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 soy trockero y me gusta ser borracho :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2009, 12:44 PM~15038465
> *:0 soy trockero y me gusta ser borracho :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


maybe its a lincoln on that trailer. :0






dont worry, its not. a linc never hurt anybodys feelings. :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

I HAVE NO FEELINGS SO NO ONE CAN HURT ME :0 :0 :0 BESIDES LINCOLNS ARE BUCKETS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2009, 12:50 PM~15038527
> *I HAVE NO FEELINGS SO NO ONE CAN HURT ME  :0  :0  :0 BESIDES LINCOLNS ARE BUCKETS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 10 2009, 10:52 AM~15038539
> *:yes:
> *


I DONT GET THAT "HURT FEELINGS "SHIT I THINK THE ONLY REASON PEOPLE WOULD FEEL BAD ABOUT WHAT SOME ELSE HAVE ITS CAUSE THEY HATERS. I CAN HONESTLY SAID THAT I NEVER FELT LESS THAT ANYONE ELSE BEACUSE OF WHAT THEY HAVE IM PROUND OF WHAT I GOT AND WHO I AM :guns: :guns: 




 :guns: :guns: :guns: ARRIVA LA RAZA CULEROS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 10 2009, 11:39 AM~15037883
> *:roflmao:
> *


aye chisme :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Sep 10 2009, 12:10 PM~15038703
> *aye chisme  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Sep 10 2009, 01:10 PM~15038703
> *aye chisme  :cheesy:
> *


you member... you member..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

(CBS/AP) Mexican investigators are evaluating a *Bolivian pastor *who hijacked a jetliner for possible mental illness, and trying to figure out how he managed to slip through Cancun Airport security with a fake bomb in his luggage. 

Jose Flores, 44, pulled out the device, which he later described as aFlores told authorities that Wednesday's date - 9-9-09 - is the satanic number 666 turned upside down. Speaking to reporters after he was detained, Flores smilingly told them: "Christ is coming soon." [/b]

He said he had received divine revelation that an enormous earthquake would soon strike Mexico and that he hijacked the plane to force a meeting with President Felipe Calderon. 

In Bolivia, Flores's mother said she was confident that divine justice would save her son from doom. 

She said his actions were wrong, "but I believe that God will bring victory," said Mary Pereira. 




:loco:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww6/MRS...athogs7rf91.gif


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Sep 9 2009, 11:58 PM~15034513
> *Was it the car wash on patton Must of been my brother WAS IT A BLACK MC LS . I DRIVE A BLACK REGAL
> *


yeAh patton and fulton


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*BRING THEM CAR TO GET WASHED AND TRY UR LUCK ON SOME NEW RIMS.....* :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 10 2009, 06:30 PM~15043534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE TRY NEXT WEEK..ITS LIKE 70% THIS WEEKEND...BUT IF NOT GOOD LUCK..I WILL SWING BY TO GET SOME TICKETS..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FOOSBALL MODAFUCKIN SEASON HAS STARTED!!!! WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 10 2009, 07:30 PM~15043534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  see yall there if it doesn't rain :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 10 2009, 11:05 AM~15038648
> *I DONT GET THAT "HURT FEELINGS "SHIT I THINK THE ONLY REASON PEOPLE WOULD FEEL BAD ABOUT WHAT SOME ELSE HAVE  ITS CAUSE THEY HATERS. I CAN HONESTLY SAID THAT I NEVER FELT LESS THAT ANYONE ELSE BEACUSE OF WHAT THEY HAVE IM PROUND OF WHAT I GOT AND WHO I AM  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Sep 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15044009
> * see yall there if it doesn't rain  :nicoderm:
> *


*HOPING IT DOESN'T RAIN...LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN 4 THE YOUNG GIRL....* :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Someone just scored this for $750.00

bish didn't know what she had. LOL

THIS CAR BELONG TO MY GRAND PA I DON'T KNOW MUCH OTHER THAN IS OLD AND RED. 
I AM OPEN FOR OFFERS 
AGAIN I DO NOT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT OLD CARS SO DON'T ASK JUST OFFER $ 
[email protected] 
my boyfriend told me it might be worth $1,500 since it runs and it has a clean interior and body. 


Location: FRESNO 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1368506544.html

frommaggie garcia <[email protected]>
togabriel martinez <[email protected]>

dateThu, Sep 10, 2009 at 10:19 PM
subjectRe: impala
mailed-byyahoo.com
signed-byyahoo.com

hide details 10:19 PM (8 minutes ago) 


JUST SOLD IT TO SOME GUY FROM HOMIES SOMETHING HE GAVE ME 750DOLLARS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:27 PM~15044949
> *Someone just scored this for $750.00
> 
> bish didn't know what she had.  LOL
> ...


Come up


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

wasup!!!!
i have sum elco trim ready to b shipped!
the trim around da bed, the bottom side rockers, drip rail trim

back bumper, clean!
front bumper, would buff
hit me up asap!!! any reasonable offer will be taken!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:27 PM~15044949
> *Someone just scored this for $750.00
> 
> bish didn't know what she had.  LOL
> ...




U BULLSHIT'N RIGHT 63 VERT. ? :rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 10 2009, 10:58 PM~15045447
> *U BULLSHIT'N RIGHT 63 VERT. ?    :rant:
> *


We'll find out soon. How many car clubs are *Homies* Something????


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2009, 10:00 PM~15045486
> *We'll find out soon.  How many car clubs are Homies Something????
> *


FUK!!! U TALK ABOUT ONCE IN A LIFE TIME FIND....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2009, 08:49 PM~15020267
> *better hang up them pajamas with the footies in them.... Fifty 5gallon buckets full of gas and static electricity don't mix! :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 10 2009, 11:03 PM~15045538
> *FUK!!! U TALK ABOUT ONCE IN A LIFE TIME FIND....
> *


If it is true, yes. Front pic of the vehicle doesn't match the side view as far as tires look. who knows???? I would have counter offered 5 g's if i would have caught it on time. Oh well, someone got an early xmas.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

Jabs & Slabs Car Show
Hosted by:
Slim N Biagas Boyz
When:
Sunday, September 20, 2009 2:00 PM - 6:00 PM CDT
Description

Jabs & Slabs 1st Car Show
Shuttin Boyz Down

Slabs, Hot Rods, Low-rider’s, Trucks, Custom cars
Who has the cleanest car in Texas?

Sunday September 20, 2009
At the Mall of the Mainland in Texas City
(2:00 pm – 6:00pm)
Car registration starts at 11:00 am
Car show registrants will judge on the best of each cars..truck class
Award ceremony will be at 5:00 pm
Prizes will be awarded every Hour
“Rain or shine”​

Entry form is required each vehicle is $15.00 (non-Refundable)
Car Club will be discounted call 409-599-8768
Admission is free and public is welcome to view vehicles.
We will be selling $5.00 raffle tickets or 3 for $10.00
We will be raffling off Coach, Juicy Couture, Chanel purses, Ed hardy shirts.

Red line, Blue line, green line, orange line, DONKS, IMPALA, Buicks, Houston INC, Pop trunk, Low Riders all Welcome! CALL 409 599 8768

AFTER PARTY AT CLUB ICON ON NASA RD 1

EVENTS:
Raffle
Audio Competition
Exhaust Note Contest
Best in Class Car-Truck


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2009, 11:00 PM~15045486
> *We'll find out soon.  How many car clubs are Homies Something????
> *


strictly homies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 11 2009, 12:24 AM~15046795
> *strictly homies
> *


that's what slo said, congrats to the guy that scored it.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

This just in from streetshow big c is being raided :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 11 2009, 12:31 AM~15046877
> *This just in from streetshow big c is being raided :0
> *


so anyways....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 10 2009, 10:31 PM~15046877
> *This just in from streetshow big c is being raided :0
> *


Ok....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2009, 05:31 PM~14963081
> *does anyone have a super nintendo they wanna sell. let me know.
> *


got any orignal nintendo for sale :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 6 2009, 11:58 AM~14996191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look nice gordo :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 11 2009, 12:31 AM~15046877
> *This just in from streetshow big c is being raided :0
> *


INS? streetshow gonna be deported?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2009, 09:04 PM~15045564
> *If it is true, yes.  Front pic of the vehicle doesn't match the side view as far as tires look.  who knows????  I would have counter offered 5 g's if i would have caught it on time.  Oh well, someone got an early xmas.
> *


the front looks the same, it has the convertible top u can tell along the header bow. i never seen that car around? ever? only club with homies locally that i know of is strictly homies? man if i would have caught that id jump on it , cuz i sure did buy a car last night too :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 10 2009, 11:44 PM~15047575
> *got any orignal nintendo for sale :biggrin:
> *


actually yea ill sell mine i got a handful of games, excitebike, zelda, tetris, ring king


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2009, 06:42 AM~15048135
> *the front looks the same, it has the convertible top u can tell  along the header bow.  i never seen that car around? ever? only club with homies locally that i know of is strictly homies?  man if i would have caught that id jump on it , cuz i sure did buy a car last night too  :happysad:
> *


she said she brought it from out of state


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2009, 05:16 AM~15048217
> *she said she brought it from out of state
> *


looks good. someone made a hell of a come up if its true.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 02:38 AM~15047745
> *INS?  streetshow gonna be deported?
> *


that mojo will find a way back and rename himself Gain since Downy is now in the system.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2009, 07:18 AM~15048221
> *looks good. someone made a hell of a come up if its true.
> *


yep


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2009, 06:20 AM~15048232
> *yep
> *


bs


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 10 2009, 08:00 PM~15043858
> *FOOSBALL MODAFUCKIN SEASON HAS STARTED!!!! WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

sooo glad its friday! come on 5 o'clock!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 11 2009, 08:08 AM~15048375
> *sooo glad its friday! come on 5 o'clock!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:yes: PAY DAY :yes:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 10 2009, 07:00 PM~15043858
> *FOOSBALL MODAFUCKIN SEASON HAS STARTED!!!! WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2009, 11:00 PM~15045486
> *We'll find out soon.  How many car clubs are Homies Something????
> *


homies only.

the location says fresno not houston,she just put in the houston craigslist


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 11 2009, 12:59 AM~15047642
> *look nice gordo :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 11 2009, 01:44 AM~15047575
> *got any orignal nintendo for sale :biggrin:
> *


I have one collecting dust...make an offer


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 11 2009, 09:16 AM~15048718
> *homies only.
> 
> the location says fresno not houston,she just put in the houston craigslist
> *


 :uh: there is also a Fresno in Texas


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 11 2009, 09:23 AM~15048771
> *:uh: there is also a Fresno in Texas
> *


cali license plates :uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 11 2009, 07:42 AM~15048561
> *:yes: PAY DAY :yes:
> *


x2

:h5:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 11 2009, 08:16 AM~15048718
> *homies only.
> 
> the location says fresno not houston,she just put in the houston craigslist
> *


bs posting


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 11 2009, 07:08 AM~15048375
> *sooo glad its friday! come on 5 o'clock!! :thumbsup:
> *


3 o clock


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 11 2009, 10:08 AM~15049086
> *3 o clock
> 
> 
> *


2 o'clock.. Fk this! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 11 2009, 09:16 AM~15049155
> *2 o'clock.. Fk this! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 11 2009, 10:08 AM~15049073
> *bs posting
> *


x2 even if she brought over here, i highly doubt that bitch will drive it over here and if she had it transported thats probably less than the amount charged to get it here


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 11 2009, 09:08 AM~15049086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dayum you two!! i wanna leave now!! LOL!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 11 2009, 09:34 AM~15049286
> *x2 even if she brought over here, i highly doubt that bitch will drive it over here and if she had it transported thats probably less than the amount charged to get it here
> *



it just dont add up to me

plates
plate number
bumper
wheels
and few other things i wont mention....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 11 2009, 11:16 AM~15049714
> *it just dont add up to me
> 
> plates
> ...


AGREE. Sort of like that dropped 54 with a number disconnected. lmao


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

What's up DJLATIN
Bombtober time again.
H-BOMBS & friends will be there.....



















How about you?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Sep 11 2009, 08:08 AM~15048375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snitch


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

look what just showed up at my house :0 





























:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2009, 10:27 PM~15044949
> *Someone just scored this for $750.00
> 
> bish didn't know what she had.  LOL
> ...


that car been picked up yet? paid for? cause looks like posting was relisted and edited last nite. 
Date: 2009-09-10, 8:51PM CDT 

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1368506544.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2009, 12:18 PM~15050474
> *look what just showed up at my house :0
> 
> 
> ...


what a bucket and nice dummy spotlight 

:ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2009, 10:18 AM~15050474
> *look what just showed up at my house :0
> 
> 
> ...



SHOTGUN on the LUXURY SPORT SPOT LIGHT....... HAHAHAHA


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 11:30 AM~15050616
> *what a bucket      and nice dummy spotlight
> 
> :ugh:
> *


man said he gonna paint it pussy pink to shut magnolia down :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2009, 12:34 PM~15050658
> *man said he gonna paint it pussy pink to shut magnolia down :nicoderm:
> *


he ain't got enough game to roll pussy pink


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 11 2009, 11:31 AM~15050631
> *SHOTGUN on the LUXURY SPORT SPOT LIGHT....... HAHAHAHA
> *


gonna leave the spotlight to shine on them cars that need a little bit of light to shine


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2009, 12:37 PM~15050685
> *gonna leave the spotlight to shine on them cars that need a little bit of light to shine
> *


send him over here with his check book, and maybe i'll show em how to illuminate things.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 11:39 AM~15050699
> *send him over here with his check book, and maybe i'll show em how to illuminate things.
> 
> 
> ...


his is the real deal too... hpd approved

and i belive was used in spotting fake ass riders out in arkansa somewhere


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

_"The owner before me also installed A few things inside like *compass,* altimeter and stickers on the glass. All has been removed with the exception of the dome light and antenna bases. First owner was a smoker and left small cigarette burns in the seat." _

if he loans out car, they shouldn't get lost this time.. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2009, 12:42 PM~15050722
> *his is the real deal too... hpd approved
> 
> and i belive was used in spotting fake ass riders out in arkansa somewhere
> *


word? sheriff lone star? :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 11:45 AM~15050738
> *word?  sheriff lone star?  :0
> *


you the king of edit :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2009, 12:46 PM~15050748
> *you the king of edit :cheesy:
> *


 antennas to radio back to dispatch..mayne.. the same rims came on my old 84 cl mc. checker boards.classics.


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*
CCE want 's to introduce our Newest hydraulic motor......The CCE "HD" Motor =D The price for the motor is ONLY $139 !!!!! 

If you are looking for something with <span style='color:red'>ALOT MORE "RPM" than your regular motor...... This is WHAT YOU NEED.!!!! You WILL notice the difference.</span>*











*The difference between our 
competition motors and our hd motors are the following:

1. Longer overall length which results in higher torque because of more rotating mass.
2. Additional Ground Terminal
3. Heavily reinforced and insulated armature with heavy duty windings.
4. Tru 4-field confirguration for increased rpm*

*Let us know if you have any questions regarding the Motor.

Have a gReAt dAy.!!!! =D

CCE GiRL :biggrin:*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 11:49 AM~15050770
> *  antennas to radio back  to dispatch..mayne..  the same rims came on my old 84 cl mc.  checker boards.classics.
> 
> 
> ...


this car is clean inside and out (minus antennas).....wish mine was this clean when i bought it


body is straight and all chrome is straight ding free


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2009, 12:52 PM~15050805
> *this car is clean inside and out (minus antennas).....wish mine was this clean when i bought it
> body is straight and all chrome is straight ding free
> *


yeah. nice score


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 10:30 AM~15050616
> *what a bucket      and nice dummy spotlight
> 
> :ugh:
> *


no dummy light, its functional


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2009, 12:59 PM~15050881
> *no dummy light, its functional
> *


bawla talk


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 11:16 AM~15050446
> *called in, told em i caught swine flu
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

new project. original owner, grandma car :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2009, 12:18 PM~15050474
> *look what just showed up at my house :0
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one that was on craigslist?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mypo54_@Sep 11 2009, 12:01 PM~15050263
> *What's up DJLATIN
> Bombtober time again.
> H-BOMBS & friends will be there.....
> ...


what's up john, not into carshows, thanks though.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 12:29 PM~15050601
> *that car been picked up yet?  paid for? cause looks like posting was relisted and edited last nite.
> Date: 2009-09-10, 8:51PM CDT
> 
> ...


she posted it in auto parts and also in cars for sale.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 11:29 AM~15050601
> *that car been picked up yet?  paid for? cause looks like posting was relisted and edited last nite.
> Date: 2009-09-10, 8:51PM CDT
> 
> ...


yes snitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2009, 11:45 AM~15051325
> *is that the one that was on craigslist?
> *


yea it was a club member that had it listed.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2009, 12:12 PM~15051024
> *new project. original owner, grandma car  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


too easy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2009, 01:49 PM~15051352
> *yea it was a club member that had it listed.
> *


sharp car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2009, 11:50 AM~15051365
> *sharp car.
> *


he found it for 2gs, :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2009, 01:55 PM~15051403
> *he found it for 2gs,  :0
> *


not bad, ran across a clean monte in east tx in racingjunk for 1500. if i were into montes i would have bought it but don't like the plastic bumpers.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2009, 11:57 AM~15051418
> *not bad, ran across a clean monte in east tx in racingjunk for 1500.  if i were into montes i would have bought it but don't like the plastic bumpers.
> *


monte ls is the only g body id roll, personally. or the 78-80.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 11 2009, 10:57 AM~15051418
> *not bad, ran across a clean monte in east tx in racingjunk for 1500.  if i were into montes i would have bought it but don't like the plastic bumpers.
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 11 2009, 02:04 PM~15051479
> *AYE CHISME!!!!!!!
> *


what's up chango


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2009, 02:00 PM~15051446
> *monte ls is the only g body id roll, personally. or the 78-80.
> *


didnt you roll a cutty once? :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2009, 02:00 PM~15051446
> *monte ls is the only g body id roll, personally. or the 78-80.
> *


I'll buy the stock wheels if they ever go on the market. Anyone else have any factories for an LS?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2009, 12:28 PM~15051758
> *didnt you roll a cutty once?  :uh:
> *


bought and sold.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2009, 04:54 PM~15053415
> *bought and sold.
> *


bawla talk


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *caveydd81*, Devious Sixty8, xcano3



yo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 11 2009, 05:40 PM~15055038
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


No mames wey!!!!


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 11 2009, 12:18 PM~15050474
> *look what just showed up at my house :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

*DUE TO THE WEATHER CONDITIONS...OUR BENEFIT CAR WASH HAS BEEN CANCELED FOR TODAY...WE'LL POST UP A NEW DATE AT A LATER TIME....SORRY FOR THE INCONVIENCE*....


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

*CANCELLED 4 TODAY..........WORKING ON A NEW DATE......*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have one of those steering colum locks that u put around the column so its harder to crank the car. pep boys used to have them they dont stock them anymore. or a detachable wood wheel :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 10 2009, 10:25 PM~15046802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIGHTS OUT NEKKA LIGHTS OUT :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2009, 10:20 AM~15059103
> *does anyone have one of those steering colum locks that u put around the column so its harder to crank the car.  pep boys used to have them they dont stock them anymore.  or a detachable wood wheel  :biggrin:
> *


i have one. .but ain't for sale.. 
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u need to come off that, aint no one gona steal that impala clone. ill take you to broadway wings. and hook u up with her sister


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

u should have just doubled up on the wings.....atleast that way its a win win sit-ch-ation


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2009, 10:45 AM~15059215
> *u need to come off that, aint no one gona steal that impala clone. ill take you to broadway wings. and hook u up with her sister
> *


i'm banned from there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2009, 10:45 AM~15059215
> *u need to come off that, aint no one gona steal that impala clone. ill take you to broadway wings. and hook u up with her sister
> *


wasn't really for sale.. but $150 and its yours.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

well fk you then


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

that wood wheel about 50 at the flea :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 12 2009, 11:32 AM~15059461
> *that wood wheel about 50 at the flea :biggrin:
> *


shhh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no name wood wheel for 150 bitch i might have been born yesterday but i stayed up all night :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2009, 10:32 AM~15059464
> *shhh
> *


nahh....i got lucky and found mine on ebay for 80 same as yours(mines a Grant) and that was a steal, 150 is good price


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 12 2009, 11:34 AM~15059473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


added billet adapter to mine. fk that stupid looking rubber sleeve shit.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 12 2009, 10:38 AM~15059497
> *sell you chain steering wheel
> added billet adapter to mine.  fk that stupid looking rubber sleeve shit.
> *


I have that too


and i also have the chain wheel hanging on the wall from the old days :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 12 2009, 11:40 AM~15059505
> *I have that too
> and i also have the chain wheel hanging on the wall from the old days :biggrin:
> *


left hand still has calisis (however you spell it) from when i had chain on a daily years ago.


----------



## hydro221 (Apr 13, 2009)

Does any one know when Desert Dreams is having their annual picnic at bearcreek park?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydro221_@Sep 12 2009, 11:49 AM~15059901
> *Does any one know when Desert Dreams is having their annual picnic at bearcreek park?
> *


they are not havng one this year


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 12 2009, 10:51 AM~15059918
> *they are not havng one this year
> *


Womp womp...dat sucks...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2009, 12:29 PM~15060573
> *Womp womp...dat sucks...
> *


no its good, now i dont have to pick u up :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

AT1in2009
q ionda tonyo


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

its me slim suckaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2009, 04:24 PM~15061170
> *no its good, now i dont have to pick u up :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2009, 02:56 PM~15061345
> *its me slim suckaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 12 2009, 02:56 PM~15061345
> *its me slim suckaaaaaaaaa
> *


 :uh: :uh: no vales verga como pinchi jaomeeean


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2009, 02:24 PM~15061170
> *no its good, now i dont have to pick u up :biggrin:
> *


:uh: oh u mean ur white timid ass was actually gona come out n play?????


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2009, 10:20 AM~15059103
> *does anyone have one of those steering colum locks that u put around the column so its harder to crank the car.  pep boys used to have them they dont stock them anymore.  or a detachable wood wheel  :biggrin:
> *


for a g body? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 12 2009, 04:48 PM~15061884
> *for a g body? :uh:
> *


Ha...***** said he wants 1 them pull out tape decks to go wit it......I'm jus sayin....:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2009, 05:27 PM~15062108
> *Ha...***** said he wants 1 them pull out tape decks to go wit it......I'm jus sayin....:0
> *


whats funny is this 1988 white paint job got more gloss than your lac. so rag on that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2009, 06:13 PM~15062321
> *whats funny is this 1988 white paint job got more gloss than your lac. so rag on that
> *


Is dat wit da dummy spotlight on it or off,??? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just saying ****** buildin cars this is 2009. gbody lac lincoln impala dont matter long as its on point ya feel me, so get to it like its nothin to it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 12 2009, 04:48 PM~15061884
> *for a g body? :uh:
> *


u got one?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Anyone besides deez nutz going to the pnumatik show at hooters tomorrow?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 12 2009, 07:19 PM~15062700
> *Anyone besides deez nutz going to the pnumatik show at hooters tomorrow?
> *


this dick


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 12 2009, 07:19 PM~15062700
> *Anyone besides deez nutz going to the pnumatik show at hooters tomorrow?
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: ,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 12 2009, 07:19 PM~15062700
> *Anyone besides deez nutz going to the pnumatik show at hooters tomorrow?
> *


my homegirl deanda goin....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 12 2009, 08:13 PM~15062321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somone steels one of his gbodys he'd be out a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2009, 09:59 PM~15062999
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 12 2009, 09:12 PM~15063102
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Sep 10 2009, 05:53 PM~15041965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it man :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 12 2009, 10:12 PM~15063102
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

EN CUAL HOOTERS ES EL CAR SHOW RAZA?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Sep 13 2009, 12:16 AM~15063973
> *EN CUAL HOOTERS ES EL CAR SHOW RAZA?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 12 2009, 11:29 PM~15063662
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 12 2009, 11:22 PM~15063610
> *damn it man :0
> *


black chrome is nice and expensive


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not chrome.. just painted and powdercoated


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HAUUUHHAAA!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2009, 01:26 AM~15064345
> *not chrome.. just painted and powdercoated
> *


then its gay cause classics are suppose to shine


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 04:55 AM~15065084
> *then its gay  cause classics are suppose to shine
> *


that 64 is one of the baddest ever built. but i guess it needs a chain steering wheel huh. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2009, 09:06 AM~15065308
> *that 64 is one of the baddest ever built. but i guess it needs a chain steering wheel huh.  :uh:
> *


so long as it aint a painted black, it'd be tight  and dont forget police spotlight


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 04:55 AM~15065084
> *then its gay  cause classics are suppose to shine
> *


your classic doesnt shine..
now what.. guess its gay too..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2009, 10:14 AM~15065534
> *your classic doesnt shine..
> now what.. guess its gay too..
> *


not blinding..but good enough.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

these still shine :biggrin: 










thanks homie


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2009, 09:27 AM~15065599
> *these still shine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


they where going in the trash anyways :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 13 2009, 10:29 AM~15065605
> *they where going in the trash anyways :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wait til noe sees the wheels he gona find something to say, they were made around the time he was born :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2009, 10:56 AM~15065723
> *wait til noe sees the wheels he gona find something to say, they were made around the time he was born  :biggrin:
> *


they were prolly on a car his moms use to ride in


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2009, 01:26 AM~15064345
> *not chrome.. just painted and powdercoated
> *


so thats not the one from japan?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 13 2009, 01:21 AM~15064850
> *HAUUUHHAAA!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :420: :420: :420: vamonos pal rio :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 13 2009, 08:21 AM~15065563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is, but i dont think he has black chrome.. black chrome is more of a anidozed look..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SHINNY BUCKET








:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 13 2009, 12:35 PM~15067065
> *
> *


LIGHTS OUT NEKKA :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 13 2009, 01:38 PM~15067086
> *LIGHTS OUT NEKKA  :cheesy:
> *


Lmao...that nikka george smith


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2009, 08:56 AM~15065723
> *wait til noe sees the wheels he gona find something to say, they were made around the time he was born  :biggrin:
> *


3 prongs.....nuff said.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2009, 12:03 PM~15066859
> *anything shines under arena lights..
> 
> it is, but i dont think he has black chrome.. black chrome is more of a anidozed look..
> *


u can only anodize aluminum. those wheels people sell that call them anodized arent anodized. just a transparent powdercoat


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Pneumatik show was gay! got shut down quick @ 12 because neighbors complained about the loud stereos. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2009, 02:16 PM~15067697
> *u can only anodize aluminum.  those wheels people sell that call them anodized arent anodized. just a transparent powdercoat
> *


you know what i mean..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 13 2009, 02:20 PM~15067718
> *Pneumatik show was gay! got shut down quick @ 12 because neighbors complained about the loud stereos.  :angry:
> *


no, it was your muffler


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2009, 04:21 PM~15067729
> *no, it was cause Roberto G snitched!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 13 2009, 04:16 PM~15067697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 02:26 PM~15067752
> *you must be the bus driver, cause you just took that boy to school.
> :0
> *


naw im just sayin, that shit goes on all day, in wheels and tires, anodized wheels. shit isnt anodized. its powder coated.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2009, 04:30 PM~15067770
> *naw im just sayin, that shit goes on all day, in wheels and tires, anodized wheels. shit isnt anodized. its powder coated.
> *


yeah.besides transparent powder coat over chrome looks getter then anodized anway.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

The only lolo's @ the show, everything else was lambo & airbag :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 13 2009, 04:36 PM~15067812
> *The only lolo's @ the show, everything else was lambo & airbag  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of that old skoo linc?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 04:41 PM~15067848
> *more pics of that old skoo linc?
> *


It was the only pic I have of it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 13 2009, 04:41 PM~15067852
> *It was the only pic I have of it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 04:48 PM~15067889
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 13 2009, 04:50 PM~15067900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15067929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 13 2009, 12:51 PM~15067161
> *Lmao...that nikka george smith
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 13 2009, 04:20 PM~15067718
> *Pneumatik show was gay! got shut down quick @ 12 because neighbors complained about the loud stereos.  :angry:
> *


any speakers in the grilles?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2009, 04:11 PM~15068371
> *any speakers in the grilles?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: te anda buscando MICA guey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 13 2009, 06:24 PM~15068439
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: te anda buscando MICA guey
> *


ELSA misses you.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 13 2009, 02:36 PM~15067812
> *The only lolo's @ the show, everything else was lambo & airbag  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


It was still a good show! They did a good job! Then the popo's came & shut it down. :angry: It makes me wanna jam the song FU** the police! But True Eminence will be there to support there next show! I left the show happy with a 1st place trophy in hand! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2009, 02:21 PM~15067729
> *no, it was your muffler
> *


LOL


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 13 2009, 02:20 PM~15067718
> *Pneumatik show was gay! got shut down quick @ 12 because neighbors complained about the loud stereos.  :angry:
> *


 pigs are some bitches


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 13 2009, 08:23 PM~15069267
> *pigs are some bitches
> *


if ****** would just turn down there radios. wouldnt have been shit for them to complain about. 

just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2009, 05:02 PM~15068657
> *ELSA misses you.
> *


play with her


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 13 2009, 06:23 PM~15069267
> *pigs are some bitches
> *


They closed it down at 2 and yeah the pasadena pigs are haters.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Sep 13 2009, 08:39 PM~15069366
> *They closed it down at 2 and yeah the pasadena pigs are haters.
> *


nothing new ptown pigs always been that way. 


ptown just sucks all together.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Viva La Vida Latino Expo



www.VivaLaVidaLatinoExpo.com

check it out hope to see you there....


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Good turn out at the show today


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 13 2009, 08:39 PM~15069364
> *play with her
> *


you still want to hug her?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 06:25 PM~15069277
> *if ****** would just turn down there radios.  wouldnt have been shit for them to complain about.
> 
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


car shows are meant for people to display cars in every way they can,,them pigs just some bitches....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck pasadena


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 07:21 PM~15069744
> *fuck pasadena
> 
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 09:21 PM~15069744
> *fuck pasadena
> 
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Sep 13 2009, 07:14 PM~15069676
> *Good turn out at the show today
> *


X2, guiness record for the shortest car show


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 13 2009, 10:13 PM~15070459
> *X2, guiness record for the shortest car show
> *


barely got cars off trailers huh? 
:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 09:21 PM~15069744
> *fuck pasadena
> 
> *


x1544641314512114515
THATS WAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!! PINCHES PUTOS


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 08:23 PM~15070579
> *barely got cars off trailers huh?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: , it was a big rim show fool :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Sep 13 2009, 09:00 PM~15071099
> *
> *


 :0 magnificos?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 13 2009, 11:00 PM~15071108
> *:dunno: , it was a big rim show fool :biggrin:
> *


oh so no bucket hoppers allowed? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 13 2009, 11:01 PM~15071121
> *:0 magnificos?
> *


 AROUND DA CORNER!!!  WHAER U BEEN AT? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15071128
> *oh  so no bucket hoppers allowed?  :biggrin:
> *


nope :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 13 2009, 09:03 PM~15071152
> * AROUND DA CORNER!!!  WHAER U BEEN AT? :biggrin:
> *


wont tell :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 13 2009, 11:06 PM~15071188
> *wont tell :biggrin:
> *


  :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The Hooters manager could have done more to stop them from kicking everyone out. Thats why I left and went to wing stop.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2009, 07:15 PM~15069688
> *you still want to hug her?
> *


dale un beso de mi parte


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 13 2009, 10:44 PM~15071797
> *dale un beso de mi parte
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 13 2009, 08:13 PM~15070459
> *X2, guiness record for the shortest car show
> *



nah shortest car show was the LK show in stinkadena in 1999 (I think). cops shut it down during the set up.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 13 2009, 09:52 PM~15071901
> *:uh:
> *


TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY :cheesy:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

a lot of people were crusing at home depot tonite


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Sep 14 2009, 12:32 AM~15072470
> *a lot of people were crusing at home depot tonite
> *


:rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 13 2009, 04:23 PM~15067740
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

FOR SALE 2 15's Precision Power C2's in a box ..$100 OBO


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 13 2009, 11:16 PM~15072237
> *nah shortest car show was the LK show in stinkadena in 1999 (I think). cops shut it down during the set up.
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 13 2009, 10:16 PM~15072237
> *nah shortest car show was the LK show in stinkadena in 1999 (I think). cops shut it down during the set up.
> *


thats right, i member, even the selena gp from latin image was there, next to walmart


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

might be making power moves and moving to fancy crib over in 2nd ward.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2009, 10:20 AM~15074816
> *:cheesy:
> *


you can move in too..





but you gotta pay rent.. 





one way or another


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do the 15s hit. i need something to knock the side molding off the car


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 08:48 AM~15075060
> *you can move in too..
> but you gotta pay rent..
> one way or another
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 10:57 AM~15075126
> *do the 15s hit. i need something to knock the side molding off the car
> *


i could tell you quick way to get em off, without even leaving glue marks. but i aint.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 09:01 AM~15075164
> *i could tell you quick way to get em off, without even leaving glue marks.  but i aint.
> *


bitch this is a real ls. shit is held on with clips not like your old one, most of the car was held together with double sided tape


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2009, 10:20 AM~15074816
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHATEVER HAPPENED *TO FK MONDAYS!* :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 11:04 AM~15075186
> *bitch this is a real ls. shit is held on with clips not like your old one, most of the car was held together with double sided tape
> *


dont forget the custom upholstered back seat with 5th wheel frenched into it.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 09:46 AM~15075035
> *might be making power moves and moving to fancy crib over in 2nd ward.
> *


What part of the hood is that ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 09:57 AM~15075126
> *do the 15s hit. i need something to knock the side molding off the car
> *


pioneer IMPP oder early 2000s model with enough power , i had a cheap amp on my 64 and i set off alalrms all over the hood. 

2-12" IMPP
2-6x9" $ ways
thats it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 09:04 AM~15075186
> *bitch this is a real ls. shit is held on with clips not like your old one, most of the car was held together with double sided tape
> *


Mayne.....pork chop...don't lettem do u like dat...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*Save the date ... SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2009 ... I hope everyone can make it out ... Thanks for your support! Dena, President - Rollerz Only Houston*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Sep 14 2009, 11:46 AM~15075550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i had that monte, that man was still driving a civic tossing 2x4's at home depot, all mad he wasn't more like me.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 09:48 AM~15075060
> *you can move in too..
> but you gotta pay rent..
> one way or another
> *


 :uh: no thanks!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 14 2009, 09:58 AM~15075137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


love that avi. they fkin jam!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 14 2009, 10:07 AM~15075208
> *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO FK MONDAYS! :angry:
> 
> *


oh its still FK MONDAYS!! esp today!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2009, 01:09 PM~15076306
> *:uh: no thanks!
> *


sure? gonna be living lavish over there in 2nd ward.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 10:58 AM~15076232
> *delmar @ s.capital..  block away from cemetary.
> when i had that monte, that man was still driving a civic tossing 2x4's at home depot, all mad he wasn't more like me.
> *


home depot was fun. i would go to work still drunk saturday morning


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2009, 11:09 AM~15076311
> *love that avi. they fkin jam!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 01:28 PM~15076476
> *home depot was fun. i would go to work still drunk saturday morning
> *


never catch me working on weekend again. company man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 11:44 AM~15076602
> *never catch me working on weekend again.  company man
> *


never say never when it comes to makin money


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 12:26 PM~15076458
> *sure? gonna be living lavish over there in 2nd ward.
> *


 :uh: im sure.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 14 2009, 02:13 PM~15076860
> *:uh: im sure.
> *


nvm plans just changed.. like right now.. 

looks like WEST side it is.. westchase 4 vida


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 14 2009, 10:46 AM~15076144
> *Save the date ... SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2009 ... I hope everyone can make it out ... Thanks for your support!  Dena, President - Rollerz Only Houston
> 
> 
> ...



I will be there to support this event. The Flores Family will have lil Emilia in our prayers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

why all the cheap places to live in northside near noe? 

just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

smoke one,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 14 2009, 03:33 PM~15077643
> *  smoke one,
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Devious Sixty8, *duceoutdaroof*, MxBlancaG, HTOWNAUTOTECH
*
Additional Information 
Car Club Chain Steering Wheel C.C. 
*


mayne..


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 02:37 PM~15077677
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Devious Sixty8, duceoutdaroof, MxBlancaG, HTOWNAUTOTECH
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 14 2009, 03:41 PM~15077709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh you got the lil one. i got the 11.5"


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 14 2009, 03:33 PM~15077643
> *  smoke one,
> *



:twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin: and fk anybody that dont like it.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 02:44 PM~15077727
> *oh you got the lil one. i got the 11.5"
> *


yup..I want the smaller one but couldnt find one before I got this one rechromed but I might have to hang up this on the wall soon....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 01:50 PM~15077784
> *:biggrin:    and fk anybody that dont like it.
> 
> 
> ...


CUT YALL GRASS FAT BOY :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 14 2009, 03:53 PM~15077806
> *yup..I want the smaller one but couldnt find one before I got this one rechromed but I might have to hang up this on the wall soon....
> *


keep one of them mechanics gloves in car, in case its hot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 14 2009, 03:55 PM~15077830
> *CUT YALL GRASS FAT BOY :biggrin:
> *


this white boy suppose to come by and do it. but you know how they are. gotta get a wet if you really want something done.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 14 2009, 01:41 PM~15077709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 01:56 PM~15077851
> *this white boy suppose to come by and do it. but you know how they are.  gotta get a wet if you really want something done.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*DUE TO THE WEATHER CONDITIONS...THE BENEFIT CAR WASH HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED TO THIS SATURDAY...SAME LOCATION...10AM-6PM...DRAWING FOR THE RIMS WILL BETWEEN 5:30-6PM.....*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 12:39 PM~15077151
> *why all the cheap places to live in northside near noe?
> 
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


I don't live in ghetto ass northside..have too much class for dat....I live in spring tx  step ya game up :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 14 2009, 04:02 PM~15077949
> *:roflmao:
> *


seriously. last wet i hired.. showed up with law mower in trunk of his mustang.. had wife with em. he cut grass, even trimmed everything. his wifey cleaned my kitchen and bathroom. and even washed some towels. just gave em the $40 i agreed to and said thanks.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2009, 04:20 PM~15078103
> *I don't live in ghetto ass northside..have too much class for dat....I live in spring tx  step ya game up :0
> *


thats area i was talkin about. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck the HOA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 02:26 PM~15078153
> *thats area i was talkin about.  :uh:
> *


Well u scared of these white boys in 4x4 trucks or wat?,?? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 04:43 PM~15078298
> *fuck the HOA
> *


fined you again huh? what this time? grass 1/8" higher then allowed? more cars then people in house?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 02:45 PM~15078325
> *fined you again huh?  what this time?  grass 1/8" higher then allowed?  more cars then people in house?
> *


not a fine, letter, storing vehicles in driveway


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2009, 04:44 PM~15078313
> *Well u scared of these white boys in 4x4 trucks or wat?,?? :uh:
> *


mut please. i've only been skurred of two things in my life.. 



one is spiders..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whats the other? hooters running out of the hot sauce


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 04:47 PM~15078337
> *not a fine, letter, storing vehicles in driveway
> *


 :roflmao: 

man o man


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 03:47 PM~15078337
> *not a fine, letter, storing vehicles in driveway
> *


what cars are you storing? you have tags on all cars right?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 04:49 PM~15078354
> *whats the other? hooters running out of the hot sauce
> *


this vato named spider 



hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 14 2009, 04:50 PM~15078361
> *what cars are you storing?  you have tags on all cars right?
> *


city of houston dont even care so long as they can turn on.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 14 2009, 02:50 PM~15078361
> *what cars are you storing?  you have tags on all cars right?
> *


yep. fuck em


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 03:53 PM~15078386
> *city of houston dont even care so long as they can turn on.
> *


fool dont be scared :uh: 

thats it im..... removing 1 of them stripes :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 04:53 PM~15078388
> *yep. fuck em
> *


go to an HOA meeting. and tell em that. 


bet you don't


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 03:49 PM~15078354
> *whats the other? hooters running out of the hot sauce
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 03:04 PM~15078474
> *go to an HOA meeting.  and tell em that.
> bet you don't
> *


fuck them all together


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 05:10 PM~15078537
> *fuck them all together
> *


why don't you buy that house i showed you over in my hood? no HOA to worry about.  NICE PATIO out back.. not like yours. :ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 01:50 PM~15077784
> *:biggrin:    and fk anybody that dont like it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

congratulations to DJ LATIN..his wife gave birth to a baby boy today...  
Me and latin share a special day today ..today is my sons 5yr old bday..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 14 2009, 05:50 PM~15078915
> *:uh:
> *


maybe it needs mexican blankets all over it :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 14 2009, 03:50 PM~15078921
> *congratulations to DJ LATIN..his wife gave birth to a baby boy today...
> Me and latin share a special day today ..today is my sons 5yr old bday..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 14 2009, 05:50 PM~15078921
> *congratulations to DJ LATIN..his wife gave birth to a baby boy today...
> Me and latin share a special day today ..today is my sons 5yr old bday..
> *


Thanks Goofy, been busy all day and just had time to take a break. Still haven't had any sleep in the last 48 hours.  Happy birthday to your son, Goofy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne everybody having babies this month


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 03:14 PM~15078582
> *why don't you buy that house i showed you over in my hood?  no HOA to worry about.    NICE PATIO out back.. not like yours.    :ugh:
> *


patio in back is getting a make over thats where im gona park the mc :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2009, 08:07 PM~15080531
> *patio in back is getting a make over thats where im gona park the mc  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Everybody always talkin about reppin for the hood..but i'm only one still in the hood. fools need to do like the post office, and check their zip codes!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 14 2009, 02:09 PM~15078009
> *DUE TO THE WEATHER CONDITIONS...THE BENEFIT CAR WASH HAS BEEN RESCHEDULED TO THIS SATURDAY...SAME LOCATION...10AM-6PM...DRAWING FOR THE RIMS WILL BETWEEN 5:30-6PM.....
> 
> 
> ...



Hope Yall have a good turn out, my son has a baseball tournament so I wont be able to attend. Hope everything goes well


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 14 2009, 10:07 AM~15075208
> *WHATEVER HAPPENED TO FK MONDAYS! :angry:
> 
> *



NO CHANGO!!!!! :twak: NO TRABAJO GOOD MONDAYS FOR ME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 14 2009, 08:57 PM~15081194
> *Everybody always talkin about reppin for the hood..but i'm only one still in the hood. fools need to do like the post office, and check their zip codes!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 14 2009, 08:57 PM~15081194
> *Everybody always talkin about reppin for the hood..but i'm only one still in the hood. fools need to do like the post office, and check their zip codes!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2009, 04:36 PM~15079419
> *Thanks Goofy, been busy all day and just had time to take a break.  Still haven't had any sleep in the last 48 hours.    Happy birthday to your son, Goofy.
> *


  thanx homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 07:39 PM~15081638
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15081658
> *:uh:
> *


talk to your boy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 09:45 PM~15081727
> *talk to your boy
> *


JUST SAYIN NUMSAYIN.....BUT U STILL MY *****


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 14 2009, 07:18 PM~15081411
> *Hope Yall have a good turn out, my son has a baseball tournament so I wont be able to attend. Hope everything goes well
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 14 2009, 07:57 PM~15081908
> *
> *


:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499110

uh: :uh: hno: hn

o: hno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2009, 10:03 PM~15021398
> *i only can name two .....trimo....and that guy that did the mural on buddas trunk from rollerz
> *











My mural on the trunk of the cutty my airbrush artist is making ppl drool or it just could be her.









The image i borrowed it from.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

rugg442 sup fucker were still working you lazy bitch


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 14 2009, 08:18 PM~15081411
> *Hope Yall have a good turn out, my son has a baseball tournament so I wont be able to attend. Hope everything goes well
> *


Where ya playin at ? With who too ?? My sons 10U select team is looking for some ball players !! Check it out http://www.leaguelineup.com/welcome.asp?url=teammexico10u


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 03:50 PM~15077784
> *:biggrin:    and fk anybody that dont like it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=203545&st=7940


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 15 2009, 05:27 AM~15085425
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=203545&st=7940
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 14 2009, 01:41 PM~15077709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

so whats new??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Sep 15 2009, 10:40 AM~15086398
> *so whats new??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 15 2009, 12:47 AM~15085060
> *Where ya playin at ? With who too ?? My sons 10U select team is looking for some ball players !! Check it out http://www.leaguelineup.com/welcome.asp?url=teammexico10u
> *


10U huh! Let me know I know my boy would love to keep playing. Cal me geuy, I might have 3 kids to send your way.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 15 2009, 10:23 AM~15086266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2009, 05:40 PM~15080179
> *mayne everybody having babies this month
> 
> 
> ...


why you stealing pics? :biggrin:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHOxnjtA7SQ hno: hno: hno: hno: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: ESTAN PESADOS LOS DE TAMAULIPAS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 15 2009, 06:19 PM~15090538
> *why you stealing pics? :biggrin:
> *


cause imma thief


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)




----------



## 281 REGAL (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 15 2009, 09:16 AM~15086214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2009, 06:40 PM~15091835
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 281 REGAL_@Sep 15 2009, 06:36 PM~15091797
> *
> *


 :0 :0  whats new homies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 15 2009, 09:15 PM~15092315
> *
> *


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 15 2009, 09:23 AM~15086266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Sep 15 2009, 06:22 PM~15090562
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHOxnjtA7SQ    hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  ESTAN PESADOS LOS DE TAMAULIPAS
> *


   LA VIDA ES CORTA Y A QUE VIVIRLA A LO MAXIMO!!! :guns: 
REYNOSA TAMAULIPAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 15 2009, 09:16 PM~15092327
> *:0  :0   whats new homies
> *


QUE ROLLO SENOR DE LOS CIELOS!! YA CASI LE DISTE VULTA A TODO EL MUNDO, QUE NO. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 15 2009, 08:17 PM~15093120
> *QUE ROLLO SENOR DE LOS CIELOS!! YA CASI LE DISTE VULTA A TODO EL MUNDO, QUE NO. :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2009, 05:20 AM~15096063
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

guess the lil pep that drives this








:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 15 2009, 05:23 PM~15090024
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> *


What up big homie....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 07:23 AM~15096241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta weather over here 

might even have to to take the bike out today


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2009, 11:26 AM~15086830
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


firewall filtered the image


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

***** ATTENTION ALL HOUSTON HOPPERS****

For the 12th annual Hypnotized car show we will be having a winner takes all Single and multiple pump category. cash out will be determined by entries..
ex. 4 single hoppers @ 25ea =100 bucks or so...maybe more. 
this is mostly for bragging rights. and just to have another activity going on the day of the show.

On top of all I would like to add The KING OF THE STREETS AWARD
This will be one trophies/title type plaque that will be awarded to the person that drives their hopper to the show and tops out over their rest ...

single double triple whatever. hop the highest and drive your ride in and you get crowned the unofficial KING OF THE STREETS FOR HOUSTON TEXAS** 09' hopefully at other gatherings the title can be passed on or held by the champ. 

So to all the Hoppers in Houston quit bumping gums and prove your point this Sunday sept 20 at the Hypnotized Car show.*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 09:29 AM~15097446
> ***** ATTENTION ALL HOUSTON HOPPERS****
> 
> For the 12th annual Hypnotized car show we will be having a winner takes all Single and multiple pump category. cash out will be determined by entries..
> ...


HOLY SHIT!, this is good, anyone has the hook up, on carburators :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 10:39 AM~15097546
> *HOLY SHIT!, this is good, anyone has the hook up, on carburators :biggrin:
> *


ponle uno del yonke por mientras


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 11:29 AM~15097446
> ***** ATTENTION ALL HOUSTON HOPPERS****
> 
> For the 12th annual Hypnotized car show we will be having a winner takes all Single and multiple pump category. cash out will be determined by entries..
> ...


so if they trailer it and still win, no one gets the plaque?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 09:39 AM~15097546
> *HOLY SHIT!, this is good, anyone has the hook up, on carburators :biggrin:
> *


You can borrow my chrome one........... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WUZ UP H-TOWN :wave:
HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE @ CARSHOW THIS SUNDAY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne....said u gota drive in....no trailering......ha..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 16 2009, 10:45 AM~15098239
> *Mayne....said u gota drive in....no trailering......ha..
> *


You know they will park trailers in parking lot and drive there 40 feet into the show. The man said drive in the show, I seen BOILER drive the car on road at a car show in the north side a couple motnhs ago


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

need a tow to the show? lone star has a trailer, with a winch for those cars that dont run :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 16 2009, 11:29 AM~15097446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 16 2009, 10:37 AM~15098167
> *You can borrow my chrome one...........  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  thanks :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 09:46 AM~15097624
> *ponle uno del yonke por mientras
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

doing mayor modifications to the blue cutty, so i'm going to take this instead, very street drivable, on 13s no weight, :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 16 2009, 11:20 AM~15098015
> *so if they trailer it and still win, no one gets the plaque?
> *


if all cars that hopp are trailered . noone gets it ill leave it for the next HLC sanctioned event.

if they trailered and wanna say they drove , when they realy unloaded a block down, thats on them and im gonna hold em to be a man of their word when they register. and not like noone will find out anyway.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 16 2009, 11:47 AM~15098261
> *You know they will park trailers in parking lot and drive there 40 feet into the show. The man said drive in the show, I seen BOILER drive the car on road at a car show in the north side a couple motnhs ago
> *


witch is fine, but not like we or anyone for that mater will notice.


its all in good fun


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2009, 12:00 PM~15098389
> *  with those kinda rules..  that gonna leave alot of hoppers out.    should make it even more strict and check tags and insurance.    :0
> *


we did give that a thought. but if you down enough to drive your cars in the street straight or illegal you deserve to be crowned king if you top off.
esp thru pasadena/so. houston

name of the game is "steet" so if a 30" chipper drives up and gets the job done. well guess he got it. 

but im confident that Houstons got alot of street worthy street cars to be up to par.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet tony mad ass hell right now. 




just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 01:31 PM~15098660
> *we did give that a thought. but if you down enough to drive your cars in the street straight or illegal you deserve to be crowned king if you top off.
> esp thru pasadena/so. houston
> 
> ...


wait checking tags would leave me out too :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2009, 11:32 AM~15098677
> *bet tony mad ass hell right now.
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOT ONLY HIM :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 01:11 PM~15098483
> *doing mayor modifications to the blue cutty, so i'm going to take this instead, very street drivable, on 13s no weight,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man said he got back up buckets. mayne


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

im gona have a cheerleader recording from the time i leave the casa, to the car show


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2009, 11:36 AM~15098718
> *man said he got back up buckets.  mayne
> *


backupbuckets.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2009, 11:33 AM~15098683
> *wait  checking tags would leave me out too  :biggrin:
> *


dont u have antique plates? 5 yrs for 50 bucks no inspection needed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2009, 01:40 PM~15098765
> *dont u have antique plates? 5 yrs for 50 bucks no inspection needed
> *


its a sample plate, #xxx 000 or something like that. not sure they'll let me register with that. otherwise could get regular antique with the ugly ass t model ford on it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 12:37 PM~15098723
> *im gona have a cheerleader recording from the time i leave the casa, to the car show
> *


no need for that but if you wanna prove a point that b a good way to do it.

on th eregistration for al;l those who drove and not tarilored will write DRIVEN on top of their form. if some folsk wanna be slick lettem..they will be only fooling them selves. and when the game gets that bad that you gotta be lying bout shit to get an award well it just plain childish.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 11:31 AM~15098660
> *we did give that a thought. but if you down enough to drive your cars in the street straight or illegal you deserve to be crowned king if you top off.
> esp thru pasadena/so. houston
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 

*steet*
The word you've entered isn't in the dictionary. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search bar.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 16 2009, 11:56 AM~15098907
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 16 2009, 12:54 PM~15098903
> *:biggrin:
> 
> steet
> ...


ok


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 16 2009, 01:56 PM~15098907
> *:uh:
> *


no rusty bucket plaque yet. but dont loose hope. maybe one day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 01:37 PM~15098723
> *im gona have a cheerleader recording from the time i leave the casa, to the car show
> *


truuuuchita streetshow?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2009, 02:58 PM~15100403
> *truuuuchita streetshow?
> *


 :0 lol,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 01:37 PM~15098723
> *im gona have a cheerleader recording from the time i leave the casa, to the car show
> *


stop lying, word is you gonna go hi-tech on their asses.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

This bish prolly weighs about 20lbs

bigger than any CC plaque in Houston....but more importantly the bragging right that come with it.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 09:29 AM~15097446
> ***** ATTENTION ALL HOUSTON HOPPERS****
> 
> For the 12th annual Hypnotized car show we will be having a winner takes all Single and multiple pump category. cash out will be determined by entries..
> ...


too bad my car isnt done.. aint that a bitch..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Never know maybe you can take it from who ever holds it after our show if they decide to go that route.  quote=sic713,Sep 16 2009, 07:58 PM~15102577]
too bad my car isnt done.. aint that a bitch..
[/quote]


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*REMINDER.....CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY GOING DOWN 10AM-6PM...WHEEL RAFFLE TO BE DRAWN 6PM*....


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> Never know maybe you can take it from who ever holds it after our show if they decide to go that route.  quote=sic713,Sep 16 2009, 07:58 PM~15102577]
> too bad my car isnt done.. aint that a bitch..


[/quote]

 So any one can put a call to challenge the king for the crown at any chill
spot, or park  :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 04:34 PM~15101296
> *This bish prolly weighs about 20lbs
> 
> bigger than any CC plaque in Houston....but more importantly the bragging right that come with it.
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 04:34 PM~15101296
> *This bish prolly weighs about 20lbs
> 
> bigger than any CC plaque in Houston....but more importantly the bragging right that come with it.
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2009, 04:19 PM~15101161
> *stop lying, word is you gonna go hi-tech on their asses.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SSHHH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

So any one can put a call to challenge the king for the crown at any chill
spot, or park  :nicoderm:
[/quote]
Good question


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> Never know maybe you can take it from who ever holds it after our show if they decide to go that route.  quote=sic713,Sep 16 2009, 07:58 PM~15102577]
> too bad my car isnt done.. aint that a bitch..


[/quote]
oh i will challenge thats for sure..

but king of the streets should also be a car with tags, regristered and insured..

instead of somebody making their junk run good enough to make it , riding dirty crossing thier fingers..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what, sic , homie, that sounds like EXCUSES :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 10:07 PM~15103270
> *what, sic , homie, that sounds like EXCUSES :uh:  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 08:07 PM~15103270
> *what, sic , homie, that sounds like EXCUSES :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


here we go..the bell has rung :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 16 2009, 08:09 PM~15103287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is miles away from that king of the streets plaque :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.ayguey.com/lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 16 2009, 08:07 PM~15103270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit.. that fool needs to put his gas tank back in


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

I wonder if this car can go for the plaque? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 16 2009, 08:09 PM~15103287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
houstons #1 cheerleader/dick ryda..


713dickrydaboy


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2009, 10:15 PM~15103367
> *^^^
> houstons #1 cheerleader/dick ryda..
> Roberto G
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2009, 10:15 PM~15103367
> *^^^
> houstons #1 cheerleader/dick ryda..
> 713dickrydaboy
> *


"IM CALLIN ROLL'NNNNNN THEY HATTINNNNNNNN"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 16 2009, 08:21 PM~15103446
> *"IM CALLIN ROLL'NNNNNN THEY HATTINNNNNNNN"
> 
> 
> ...


owned


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2009, 08:14 PM~15103360
> *no, if your gunna be king of the streets, then it should be legit.. am i right or wromg..
> 
> key word here is streets..
> ...


if u drive around htown with no tags, thats the city of houston police department problem, i say as long u drive that bitch around town is all good :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 16 2009, 10:21 PM~15103446
> *"IM CALLIN ROLL'NNNNNN THEY HATTINNNNNNNN"
> 
> 
> ...



Why am I gonna call Roll'n 4? shit's gettin old Slim, time to move on


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 08:22 PM~15103470
> *if u drive around htown with no tags, thats the city of houston police department problem, i say as long u drive that bitch around town is all good :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 16 2009, 10:23 PM~15103476
> *Why am I gonna call Roll'n 4? shit's gettin old Slim, time to move on
> *


GETTIN OLD U......STILL FRESH TO US


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 16 2009, 10:16 PM~15103384
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 16 2009, 10:43 PM~15103705
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 16 2009, 10:45 PM~15103722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you two girls get a room


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2009, 10:47 PM~15103755
> *you two girls get a room
> *


 :uh: congrats Latin on another boy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 16 2009, 10:49 PM~15103764
> *:uh:  congrats Latin on another boy
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got some black and chrome 13s they wanna sell....clean. no junk


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2009, 11:16 PM~15104081
> *anyone got some black and chrome 13s they wanna sell....clean. no junk
> *



i got some 13's and i got a can of black spray paint, no extra charge :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 16 2009, 01:32 PM~15098677
> *bet tony mad ass hell right now.
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *











GUESS NOT!!! IM GONNA GO PICK UP THAT CROWN.... :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 04:34 PM~15101296
> *This bish prolly weighs about 20lbs
> 
> bigger than any CC plaque in Houston....but more importantly the bragging right that come with it.
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

So any one can put a call to challenge the king for the crown at any chill
spot, or park  :nicoderm:
[/quote]


those would be my intentions but all up to the one who takes it and if they want to keep it going on a per challange basis ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oh i will challenge thats for sure..

but king of the streets should also be a car with tags, regristered and insured..

instead of somebody making their junk run good enough to make it , riding dirty crossing thier fingers..
[/quote]


no being street legal is noone business but HPD if you can drive from home or shop to thr spot and do the damn thing...means you hit the streets in that bich n should get cred. 

not that its unfair but its reality


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 16 2009, 09:22 PM~15103470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

no ins or tags needed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 17 2009, 06:17 AM~15106040
> *
> *



too early


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 16 2009, 09:21 PM~15104131
> *i got some 13's and i got a can of black spray paint, no extra charge :biggrin:
> *


42.6 degrees


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Tags and inshurance should be required......what r yall gonna do if shortys shows up u ****** will never get it back


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2009, 08:32 AM~15106346
> *Tags and inshurance should be required......what r yall gonna do if shortys shows up u ****** will never get it back
> *


hope :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2009, 07:32 AM~15106346
> *Tags and inshurance should be required......what r yall gonna do if shortys shows up u ****** will never get it back
> *


what is Htown gonna do?

hope they step it up. if they dont shorty will have one more thing to show in his shop.

he usually wont drive his rides out anyway, but if he does, well guess someone wil have to out do him.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

all these lil isssues and instances and have been gone over. thats why i just made it as simple as can be. 

*just drive it and hopp it. at a show picknic hang out or streets. nothing complicated about that. 

its all for fun and should bring out some more competitivenes. 

*mainly it was done to give Houston something to shoot for*.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea but the idea is for the plaque to be past around...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2009, 08:09 AM~15106557
> *Yea but the idea is for the plaque to be past around...
> *


if it does cool, if it dont it dont that just means HTOWN cant hang. I would like to see that happen but all depends on who gets it going or if it dont make it past sunday.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 16 2009, 11:25 PM~15104190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 16 2009, 11:58 PM~15105425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 17 2009, 06:44 AM~15106398
> *hope :uh:
> *


Que pue cipotillo hijo de puta.....hmmm.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 17 2009, 10:27 AM~15106988
> *:0  :0  :0  :scrutinize:
> *


like stallone.. that man cliff hangin'


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 08:22 PM~15103470
> *if u drive around htown with no tags, thats the city of houston police department problem, i say as long u drive that bitch around town is all good :biggrin:
> *


X10 yeah fuck police I juz got pull over saturday nigth n I got a ticket 4 hydrualics on motion wut da fuck is dat? Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man i thought it was only in south park but i come to acres homes and dope fiend shadow boxing himself down the street wtf????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 17 2009, 10:20 AM~15107464
> *X10 yeah fuck police I juz got pull over  saturday nigth n I got a ticket 4 hydrualics on motion wut da fuck is dat? Lol
> *


he wrote that ni huh?

ftp


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2009, 11:52 AM~15107707
> *man i thought it was only in south park but i come to acres homes and dope fiend shadow boxing himself down the street wtf????
> *


ones in my hood be either looking like they squaring up against air.. or dancing to some music thats only in their head.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2009, 09:52 AM~15107707
> *man i thought it was only in south park but i come to acres homes and dope fiend shadow boxing himself down the street wtf????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2009, 07:18 AM~15106041
> *too early
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 06:34 PM~15101296
> *This bish prolly weighs about 20lbs
> 
> bigger than any CC plaque in Houston....but more importantly the bragging right that come with it.
> ...


damn, bigger than phoenix creations??? lol


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 17 2009, 08:09 AM~15106557
> *Yea but the idea is for the plaque to be past around...
> *


  YeapH,,,,,  :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2009, 09:57 AM~15107741
> *he wrote that ni huh?
> 
> ftp
> *


I KNOW HUH FUCK THE PUTA!!!! IS WUZ A HOE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that one club in dallas had everybody beat. plaques almost big as the cars. :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2009, 08:54 AM~15106456
> *all these lil isssues and instances and have been gone over. thats why i just made it as simple as can be.
> 
> *just drive it and hopp it. at a show picknic hang out or streets. nothing complicated about that.
> ...


fk checking insurance.. check for green cards..  


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2009, 09:52 AM~15107707
> *man i thought it was only in south park but i come to acres homes and dope fiend shadow boxing himself down the street wtf????
> *


South park, acres homes.......not much difference....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 17 2009, 01:03 PM~15108304
> *South park, acres homes.......not much difference....
> *


how you know? you aint lived outside spring puto


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2009, 11:02 AM~15108303
> *fk checking insurance.. check for green cards..
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


FUCK DAT AINT GOIN N IMA LET KNOW STREETSHOW 2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 17 2009, 11:27 AM~15108003
> *damn, bigger than phoenix creations???  lol
> *


think so 

i think i designed it at 13x19 or something


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2009, 11:04 AM~15108309
> *how you know?    you aint lived outside spring puto
> *


Bitch I lived in hiram clarke to acres homes......ain't my fault yo ass can't get out da hood.


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

Waz up M M


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 17 2009, 02:28 PM~15108927
> *Bitch I lived in hiram clarke to acres homes......ain't my fault yo ass can't get out da hood.
> *


i just got text saying "that boy noe a damn liar.. only time he even seen the hood is on da news. he a live @ 5 gangsta" 

but i aint sayin' names i'm just sayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2009, 12:52 PM~15109137
> *i just got text saying "that boy noe a damn liar..  only time he even seen the hood is on da news. he a live @ 5 gangsta"
> 
> but i aint sayin' names  i'm just sayin'
> *


Koo wit me......I'm breathin this fresh white air....not that polluted ass magnolia taco stand smoke in da air air......




Dam I'm soundin like white man latin now....:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 17 2009, 03:02 PM~15109205
> *Koo wit me......I'm breathin this fresh white air....not that polluted ass magnolia taco stand smoke in da air air......
> Dam I'm soundin like white man latin now....:ugh:
> *


look here .. you should be happy you grew up in nice white neighborhood. and didn't have to go thru some of the drama some of us did. namsayin'


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 17 2009, 01:04 PM~15109237
> *look here ..  you should be happy you grew up in nice white neighborhood.  and didn't have to go thru some of the drama some of us did.    namsayin'
> *


I feel so sorry for u........pobrecito.......I couild only imagine....a lil gordito like u......all those taco stands around......I bet u had a borrible childhood....:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 17 2009, 03:54 PM~15109640
> *I feel so sorry for u........pobrecito.......I couild only imagine....a lil gordito like u......all those taco stands around......I bet u had a borrible childhood....:uh:
> *


too broke for taco stands back then.. it was homemade tortillas and tamales and mole' the horror :tears:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2009, 07:49 AM~15106139
> *42.6 degrees
> *



cool like that mayne? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 17 2009, 02:39 PM~15110018
> *cool like that mayne?  :biggrin:
> *


im cool like that :biggrin: u check craigslist. u can use that stuff more than me....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2009, 04:51 PM~15110120
> *im cool like that  :biggrin:  u check craigslist. u can use that stuff more than me....
> *



oh yea........

checkin now mayne


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone from H-town going to San Antonio for the WEGO picnic/camping/car show??????


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

robert doin what he does best,pointin fingers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the latest


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 17 2009, 06:57 PM~15112315
> *the latest
> 
> 
> ...


whos ride?? looks good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 17 2009, 07:40 PM~15112810
> *whos ride?? looks good
> *


california car...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

who can get me paper plates for a car. just the temp plates need some cheap, PM a nga


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 17 2009, 11:25 PM~15114360
> *who can get me paper plates for a car. just the temp plates need some cheap, PM a nga
> *


DEEEZZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZ


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LET ME SEE IF THIS WORKS. MY WIFE TOOK SOME PICS FOR THE THING THERE DOING ON CHANEL TWOcbs2chicago.com. CAN YOU GUYS HELP OUT AND VOTE SO IT GETS IN THE BOOK. THERES AN INSENTIVE ALSO WICH IS 10 DOLLARS OFF THE ORDER AND FREE SHIPPING. HERES THE INFO. AND HER PICS. THANKS FOR THE HELP SHE IS A BEGINNER.HOWARD HAS BEEN A GREAT HELP AND INSPERATION(SP)

LINK TO PICS
http://www.capturemychicago.com/photo/299257


I submitted this photo to Capture My Chicago, a local photo contest presented by cbs2chicago.com. I need your vote to help get this photo published in a hard-bound photography book on the Greater Chicago area. So click on the thumbnail to view the full-size photo and vote for this photo, or check out my profile. It's all free, it's all fun and it's all in hopes of creating the best photo book ever published on the Greater Chicago area! 

Also, one cool thing: Because I'm an active member of the Capture My Chicago project, I've been given a coupon code to share with my friends and family. If you use the coupon code below, you can get a discount on the book! You can use the code to buy as many copies as you'd like at the discounted rate. For a limited time save an additional $10 and get free shipping on as many copies as your heart desires!

Thanks,
Ana

More about Capture My Chicago

Your coupon code:
=============================
capshare -- Buy Now!
=============================


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Sep 14 2009, 04:50 PM~15078921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats and happy birthday to all ya'lls lil ones! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2009, 07:23 AM~15117059
> *congrats and happy birthday to all ya'lls lil ones! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Sep 18 2009, 08:29 AM~15117105
> *:uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 16 2009, 09:11 PM~15103329
> *that car is miles away from that king of the streets  plaque :biggrin:
> *



son poco menos de las que te faltan para que le ganes a este carro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez+Sep 18 2009, 09:29 AM~15117105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 18 2009, 08:45 AM~15117196
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2009, 09:47 AM~15117213
> *FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Vintage-Cha...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 18 2009, 07:44 AM~15117189
> *son poco menos  de las que te faltan para que le ganes a este carro :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bola de montoneros,.. tienen que juntarse como 40 changos para ganarme :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 18 2009, 09:03 AM~15117322
> *bola de montoneros,.. tienen que juntarse como 40 changos para ganarme :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



40 no solo tenemos uno. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 18 2009, 08:09 AM~15117353
> *40 no solo tenemos uno. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 18 2009, 09:47 AM~15117213
> *FRIDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


slacker


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda quiet today 


:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jus had this debate with my homie at work about the best all time local rap album to come out of houston. i say ridin dirty hands down, he said ghetto dreams......what u think houston?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 18 2009, 08:09 AM~15117353
> *40 no solo tenemos uno. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


southside only has one grease monkey..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 12:32 PM~15118635
> *jus had this debate with my homie at work about the best all time local rap album to come out of houston. i say ridin dirty hands down, he said ghetto dreams......what u think houston?
> *


GHETTO BOYS "WE CAN'T BE STOPPED"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2009, 10:40 AM~15118705
> *GHETTO BOYS "WE CAN'T BE STOPPED"
> *


thats a good one, but its not one that most can say they know every word to all the songs. whats your top 5

1. ridin dirty.
2 geto boys = ressurections
3 esg ocean of funk
4 keke dont mess with texas
5 ghetto dreams


whats your take noe? notice no northside poeple :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 10:43 AM~15118736
> *thats a good one, but its not one that most can say they know every word to all the songs. whats your top 5
> 
> 1. ridin dirty.
> ...


i dnt know shit about rap, but my homies talkn about fat pat ghetto dreams or some shit like that, :biggrin: , i say hustle town spm,  lol


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 11:43 AM~15118736
> *thats a good one, but its not one that most can say they know every word to all the songs. whats your top 5
> 
> 1. ridin dirty.
> ...



Ridin Dirty!!!!!!!! Super tight is da real!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 12:43 PM~15118736
> *thats a good one, but its not one that most can say they know every word to all the songs. whats your top 5
> 
> 1. ridin dirty.
> ...


:0 trinity garden didnt make the list? :roflmao:


i aint gonna say names,but i know someone who's list would be 1-5 all SPM albums.. 

just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

patrick swayze put it down for htown too  RIP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 18 2009, 10:53 AM~15118824
> *i dnt know shit about rap, but my homies talkn about fat pat ghetto dreams or some shit like that,  :biggrin: , i say hustle town spm,   lol
> *


that was a good album too. everyone on richmond was jammin that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 10:43 AM~15118736
> *thats a good one, but its not one that most can say they know every word to all the songs. whats your top 5
> 
> 1. ridin dirty.
> ...



 I still cruise to this shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 12:43 PM~15118736
> *thats a good one, but its not one that most can say they know every word to all the songs. whats your top 5
> 
> 1. ridin dirty.
> ...


 :uh: THATS CUZ YALL WAS ON FIRST......WHERE R THEY NOW?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2009, 12:59 PM~15118877
> *:0   trinity garden didnt make the list?    :roflmao:
> i aint gonna say names,but i know someone who's list would be 1-5  all SPM albums..
> 
> ...


THAT USE TO JAM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i used to see that trinitiy garden album at block buster music and sound waves back in the day, they always had 3 or 4 in stock....wonder why...never sold thats why :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 18 2009, 10:43 AM~15118736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ugk is no more since pimp c gone.....geto boys aint doin much but face still makin hits.....esg fell off.....keke sold out, and fat pat dead....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 17 2009, 08:27 AM~15106988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 10:43 AM~15118736
> *thats a good one, but its not one that most can say they know every word to all the songs. whats your top 5
> 
> 1. ridin dirty.
> ...


:uh: fuck all dat old ass music.....shit it ain't tight...y'all just ain't have shit else to listen to dats y y'all love it....:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok then what are the top 5 albums in your opinion?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 12:29 PM~15119532
> *ok then what are the top 5 albums in your opinion?
> *


Back then???...........







Selena y los dinos!!!! Anything for saaaaaalllliinnaaasssssssssss :biggrin:


And ain't not 1 houston rapper have a "top album" for me southside or northside.....I ain't trying to hear no albums full of..." ima come down.I done broke em off. Mayne hol up" 


Jus not my cup of tea...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2009, 12:34 PM~15119560
> *Back then???...........
> Selena y los dinos!!!! Anything for saaaaaalllliinnaaasssssssssss :biggrin:
> And ain't not 1 houston rapper have a "top album" for me southside or northside.....I ain't trying to hear no albums full of..." ima come down.I done broke em off. Mayne hol up"
> ...


i didnt say top album nationwide. i said top local albums.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 12:40 PM~15119609
> *i didnt say top album nationwide. i said top local albums.
> *


Das wat I meant u dumb fuckwad......I can't listen to no old shit cuz das all dem ****** say...coming down...mayne hol up....ima pop trunk......buncha leaned out ****** slobbering on da mic.....no thnks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2009, 12:44 PM~15119632
> *Das wat I meant u dumb fuckwad......I can't listen to no old shit cuz das all dem ****** say...coming down...mayne hol up....ima pop trunk......buncha leaned out ****** slobbering on da mic.....no thnks.
> *


the only one who really said that was pimp c.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 11:43 AM~15118736
> *thats a good one, but its not one that most can say they know every word to all the songs. whats your top 5
> 
> 1. ridin dirty.
> ...


woss ness
botany boys ..... soewhere in the list as well


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 18 2009, 12:54 PM~15119694
> *woss ness
> botany boys ..... soewhere in the list as well
> *


the botany double cd is a clasic i forgot about that one


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 01:54 PM~15119692
> *the only one who really said that was pimp c.....
> *


swishahouse had alot of that...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 01:45 PM~15119206
> *i used to see that trinitiy garden album at block buster music and sound waves back in the day, they always had 3 or 4 in stock....wonder why...never sold thats why  :biggrin:
> *


ended up in "free with purchase" bin 



> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 18 2009, 02:22 PM~15119473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


street military


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2009, 01:44 PM~15119632
> *Das wat I meant u dumb fuckwad......I can't listen to no old shit cuz das all dem ****** say...coming down...mayne hol up....ima pop trunk......buncha leaned out ****** slobbering on da mic.....no thnks.
> *


bet yo moms didnt even let you jam that shit huh....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2009, 12:59 PM~15119735
> *
> ended up in "free with purchase" bin
> yeah, and that soldier boy you got caught dancing to is tight?  :uh:
> ...


i like all that but if u had to pick 5 is the topic pork chops. sup on this weekend im off :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 03:02 PM~15119757
> *i like all that but if u had to pick 5 is the topic pork chops. sup on this weekend im off  :biggrin:
> *


little of this.. little of that.. usual spot tonight. be aight on fri nights.. even got buckets for you now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

buckets are expensive. ill just take cooler and leave it outside :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 03:08 PM~15119807
> *buckets are expensive. ill just take cooler and leave it outside  :biggrin:
> *


  they probably wont even care.


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2009, 02:44 PM~15119632
> *Das wat I meant u dumb fuckwad......I can't listen to no old shit cuz das all dem ****** say...coming down...mayne hol up....ima pop trunk......buncha leaned out ****** slobbering on da mic.....no thnks.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=499792
:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 18 2009, 12:43 PM~15118736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***** all this new shit is gay. if you don't listen to old shit, that means you listen to new shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 18 2009, 04:23 PM~15120418
> *that list is pretty accurate, but no. 2 :no: , in its place should be DJ Screw - 3 'N The Morning Pt. 2.  that is the shit, hands down.
> 
> but all the others belong in there, ghetto dreams was better than ridin' dirty  fat pat was gonna be a force to be reckoned with.
> ...


Screw albums probably wouldn't be included. but no doubt, those were tight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 18 2009, 02:23 PM~15120418
> *that list is pretty accurate, but no. 2 :no: , in its place should be DJ Screw - 3 'N The Morning Pt. 2.  that is the shit, hands down.
> 
> but all the others belong in there, ghetto dreams was better than ridin' dirty  fat pat was gonna be a force to be reckoned with.
> ...


dj screw is the true king of the south and king of htown, so thats already understood.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 04:46 PM~15120645
> *dj screw is the true king of the south and king of htown, so thats already understood.
> *


*Viewing Profile:lone star

(Active in topic: The "I HOPE SHE'S 18 TOPIC")*



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2009, 02:55 PM~15120744
> *Viewing Profile:lone star
> 
> (Active in topic: The "I HOPE SHE'S 18 TOPIC")
> ...


i hope so


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 04:57 PM~15120760
> *i hope so
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 05:01 PM~15120804
> *:uh:
> *


just get that trailer over here.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

1. Dont Mess With Texas

2. Ridin Dirty

3. Street Military - Dont Give A Dam

4. Fat Pat - Ghetto Dreams

5. Al-D Home of the Free

Stamped and Approved


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*GOING DOWN MANANA....10AM - 6PM.....*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 18 2009, 02:23 PM~15120418
> *that list is pretty accurate, but no. 2 :no: , in its place should be DJ Screw - 3 'N The Morning Pt. 2.  that is the shit, hands down.
> 
> but all the others belong in there, ghetto dreams was better than ridin' dirty  fat pat was gonna be a force to be reckoned with.
> ...


I listen to new shit n old shit....just not old houston braindead shit....I rather listen to tpayne n t wayne then braindead ima come down ima pop trunk houston shit......


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

fuck mayweather^^^^^^^


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 10:32 AM~15118635
> *jus had this debate with my homie at work about the best all time local rap album to come out of houston. i say ridin dirty hands down, he said ghetto dreams......what u think houston?
> *


either big steve (testamony)or pokey (the litter)


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

word on tha nawfside is the next time yall see tha firechief its gonna be on gorrilla pokes with one on tha tunk and bumperkit  :0 :biggrin:  :yessad: :nosad:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2009, 07:22 PM~15122932
> *word on tha nawfside is the next time yall see tha firechief its gonna be on gorrilla pokes with one on tha tunk and bumperkit   :0  :biggrin:    :yessad:  :nosad:
> *



SUPER POKERS :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 18 2009, 09:25 PM~15122947
> *SUPER POKERS  :biggrin:
> *


no sir GORRILLA POKES THERE IS A 3 TO 4 IN DIFFERENCE IN THA POKE (NO ****)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2009, 09:22 PM~15122932
> *word on tha nawfside is the next time yall see tha firechief its gonna be on gorrilla pokes with one on tha tunk and bumperkit   :0  :biggrin:    :yessad:  :nosad:
> *


RIGHT NOW ITS AT JUICED CUSTOMS GETTIN PUT BACK TO STOCK.....SETUP IS FOR SALE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 18 2009, 04:45 PM~15121737
> *fuck mayweather^^^^^^^
> *


x un chingo :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 18 2009, 03:13 PM~15120909
> *
> *


ready?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2009, 09:34 PM~15123011
> *:roflmao:
> *


YEA SORT OF LIKE WHEN U FUCKIN THEN I BACK DOE(NO ****) THEN WHEN WE DONE THE GIRL LIKE DARKNESS =SUPA POKE ....SLIM = GORRILLA POKE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2009, 10:11 PM~15123329
> *YEA SORT OF LIKE WHEN U FUCKIN THEN I BACK DOE(NO ****) THEN WHEN WE DONE THE GIRL LIKE DARKNESS =SUPA POKE ....SLIM = GORRILLA POKE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2009, 09:32 PM~15123001
> *no sir GORRILLA POKES THERE IS A 3 TO 4 IN DIFFERENCE IN THA POKE (NO ****)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you stoopid


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2009, 08:11 PM~15123329
> *YEA SORT OF LIKE WHEN U FUCKIN THEN I BACK DOE(NO ****) THEN WHEN WE DONE THE GIRL LIKE DARKNESS =SUPA POKE ....SLIM = GORRILLA POKE
> *


antonio=short poke


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Givin u a call rights now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 18 2009, 08:37 PM~15123539
> *Givin u a call rights now
> *


alright


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2009, 12:32 PM~15118635
> *jus had this debate with my homie at work about the best all time local rap album to come out of houston. i say ridin dirty hands down, he said ghetto dreams......what u think houston?
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2009, 10:35 PM~15123524
> *antonio=short poke
> *


83'S


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

yep


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2009, 01:41 PM~15119178
> *:uh: THATS CUZ YALL WAS ON FIRST......WHERE R THEY NOW?
> *


nvm


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

*WE ON R WAY TO THE WASH..........*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Everybody needs to show some love for the Rollerz Only car wash. Its nice day to have your car washed ready for the cruise spot tonight


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2009, 07:34 PM~15123014
> *RIGHT NOW ITS AT JUICED CUSTOMS GETTIN PUT BACK TO STOCK.....SETUP IS FOR SALE
> *


not anymore


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

Were At the autozone holding down the benefit car wash for the daughter of marcelo Sosa. Come and get Ur tickets to win a set of 13x7 all chrome rims.com
e see us....


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

[we bleed that teal ]
hi my name is beto i represent JuiceD C.C. we are putting on a show car on November
the 1 we are looking for sponsors n benders for our show if interested hit me up the show will be at the urban zone on greens road n 45 we will have flyers soon we trying to put one off the biggest show there will be live acts n fun for the family



JuiceD936
WE DONT DIE WE MULTIPLY


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 19 2009, 01:25 PM~15126955
> *Were At the autozone holding down the benefit car wash for the daughter of marcelo Sosa. Come and get Ur tickets to win a set of 13x7 all chrome rims.com
> e see us....
> *


Got off the phone with marcelo

I think they want to pick a winner for the raffle tomorrow at the Hypnotized car show. I gavem the green light on that so all ticket holders make sure to attend! its fro a great cause!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Sep 19 2009, 02:44 PM~15127396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking forwardto this event!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2009, 10:29 AM~15097446
> ***** ATTENTION ALL HOUSTON HOPPERS****
> 
> For the 12th annual Hypnotized car show we will be having a winner takes all Single and multiple pump category. cash out will be determined by entries..
> ...


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

*THANKS FOR EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE WASH AND DONATED FOR THIS LITTLE GIRL... SINCE WE HAD CHANGED THE DATE CUZ OF THE WEATHER LAST SATURDAY...NOT SUCH A GOOD TURN OUT..SO WE AS ROLLERZ ONLY..DECIDED TO EXTEND THE WHEEL RAFFLE TILL TOMORROW AT THE HYPTONIZED CAR SHOW @ PASADENA INDOOR FLEA MARKET.....SO ALL TICKET HOLDERS...IF U GO TO THE SHOW..BRING UR TICKET STUBBSSSS*...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 19 2009, 03:56 PM~15127460
> *Got off the phone with marcelo
> 
> I think they want to pick a winner for the raffle tomorrow at the Hypnotized car show.  I gavem the green light on that so all ticket holders make sure to attend! its fro a great cause!
> *


if i win them hold them for me so that i can go get them and flip them for some hot roddin' weld wheels :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 19 2009, 08:09 PM~15129319
> *if i win them hold them for me so that i can go get them and flip them for some hot roddin' weld wheels  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

FUCKING PIECE OF CRAP I HATE EVERYBODY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Sep 20 2009, 12:38 AM~15130525
> *FUCKING PIECE OF CRAP I HATE EVERYBODY
> *



dude you smell like gay buttsex


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

"pull up or shut up shirts on sale tommorow at show.. 10 bucks..
holla at me.."


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 20 2009, 12:41 AM~15130548
> *dude you smell like gay buttsex
> *


You two are both fkin gay!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 20 2009, 12:45 AM~15130585
> *You two are both fkin gay!!!
> *



penises, LOTS of penises mayne


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice day for a car show


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 19 2009, 10:42 PM~15130562
> *"pull up or shut up shirts on sale tommorow at show.. 10 bucks..
> holla at me.."
> *


 :uh: :uh: any buckte rider shirts :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 10:20 AM~15131953
> *:uh:  :uh: any buckte rider shirts  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking for batteries 6 or 8. anyone has hook up let me know


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2009, 11:10 AM~15132272
> *looking for batteries 6 or 8. anyone has hook up let me know
> *


theres one sitting right in my driveway. come help yourself.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

southside got em 
brand new sterlings

45 a piece.. got bout 20 in stock







brand new *****,not recylced


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2009, 01:49 PM~15133683
> *southside got em
> brand new sterlings
> 
> ...


can u post a pic of them, cuz i want to paint them.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2009, 03:21 PM~15134106
> *can u post a pic of them, cuz i want to paint them.
> *


just like my batteries.. smooth all the way around, no grooves.. easy to paint..

think thye like fagalacs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2009, 03:27 PM~15134140
> *just like my batteries.. smooth all the way around, no grooves.. easy to paint..
> 
> think thye like fagalacs
> *


never seen yours, or his.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

GOOD TURN OUT AT THE CARSHOW TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 04:01 PM~15134330
> *GOOD TURN OUT AT THE CARSHOW TODAY :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 04:01 PM~15134330
> *GOOD TURN OUT AT THE CARSHOW TODAY :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 06:01 PM~15134330
> *GOOD TURN OUT AT THE CARSHOW TODAY :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

*CONGRADULATIONS TO SLIM ON THE LUCKY WINNER OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY WHEEL RAFFLE......* :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 20 2009, 06:46 PM~15134612
> *CONGRADULATIONS TO SLIM ON THE LUCKY WINNER OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY WHEEL RAFFLE...... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Sep 19 2009, 01:44 PM~15127396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 20 2009, 04:46 PM~15134612
> *CONGRADULATIONS TO SLIM ON THE LUCKY WINNER OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY WHEEL RAFFLE...... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

*GREAT CAR SHOW THE HYPNOTIZED CAR CLUB PUT ON....BUMP*... :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 20 2009, 07:21 PM~15134879
> *
> *


maaaaaayne


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 20 2009, 04:46 PM~15134612
> *CONGRADULATIONS TO SLIM ON THE LUCKY WINNER OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY WHEEL RAFFLE...... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Daz wuz up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 20 2009, 06:46 PM~15134612
> *<span style='color:red'>1-4-da-money commin soon :biggrin:*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 04:01 PM~15134330
> *GOOD TURN OUT AT THE CARSHOW TODAY :biggrin:
> *


que onda king of the streets :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HAD A GOOD TIME @ THE SHOW TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin: dont look now but sumone just got owned in the ugly as hell fest


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2009, 06:53 PM~15135106
> *1-4-da-money commin soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2009, 08:33 PM~15135492
> *:biggrin: dont look now but sumone just got owned in the ugly as hell fest
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy
que onda tony qhe te has hecho


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 20 2009, 06:46 PM~15134612
> *CONGRADULATIONS TO SLIM ON THE LUCKY WINNER OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY WHEEL RAFFLE...... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:20 AM~15131953
> *:uh:  :uh: any buckte rider shirts  :cheesy:
> *


Maybe by magnificos ill Have some bucket rider shirts made lol


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Sep 20 2009, 07:15 PM~15135857
> *Maybe by magnificos ill Have some bucket rider shirts made lol
> *


puf me down for 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 07:20 PM~15135910
> *puf me down for 3 :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 09:04 PM~15135747
> *h-town team 84 caddy
> que onda tony qhe te has hecho
> *


puro JALE HOMIE no time to play rite now, pero ya mero saco algo para hacer un desmadre!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15136099
> *puro JALE HOMIE no time to play rite now, pero ya mero saco algo para hacer un desmadre!! :biggrin:
> *


o se k ahi viene algo hno: hno: hno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 09:44 PM~15136116
> *o se k ahi viene algo  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


shhhhhh!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 06:10 PM~15135274
> *que onda king of the streets  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good hangin' out wit yall....
Congrats to Slim and the king of the streets...Boiler!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 20 2009, 07:48 PM~15136147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh y ahora quien porda ayudarnos 








:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 10:02 PM~15136281
> *el mil amores  :0  :0  :0
> ohhhh y ahora quien porda ayudarnos
> 
> ...


any pics or video of da hop?


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 08:53 PM~15136199
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


es curioso solo en htown se ve esto king of the streets , con un carro pegando 25 pulgadas , no estando en el bumper , no placas no aseguransa.

creo que esa placa debio ser para htown magicos por que ellos en verdad andan en todos lados y donde quiera se ven.

felicidades boiler pero 25 pulgadas no te van alcanzar para defender ese titulo mucho tiempo.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 20 2009, 08:00 PM~15136251
> *Good hangin' out wit yall....
> Congrats to Slim and the king of the streets...Boiler!
> *


thanks homie, we had a great time, and bad ass tunes


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 08:05 PM~15136303
> *any pics or video of da hop?
> *


pinchi camera ran out of battery im chipping even with the amera guey


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 08:06 PM~15136317
> *es curioso solo en htown se ve esto king of the streets , con un carro pegando 25 pulgadas , no estando en el bumper , no placas no aseguransa.
> 
> creo que  esa placa debio ser para  htown magicos por que ellos en verdad andan en todos lados y donde quiera se ven.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 08:06 PM~15136317
> *es curioso solo en htown se ve esto king of the streets , con un carro pegando 25 pulgadas , no estando en el bumper , no placas no aseguransa.
> 
> creo que  esa placa debio ser para  htown magicos por que ellos en verdad andan en todos lados y donde quiera se ven.
> ...


ya savia que te iva a dar envidia, pero si tanto te interesaba, por que no llevaste un carro tu tambien, o es que tienen puros yonkes? :biggrin:  DONT HATE HOMIE, BUIL SOMETHING AND HELP LOWRIDING TO STAY ALIVE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

saque las palomitas que ya empezo la novela :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:07 PM~15136323
> *pinchi camera ran out of battery im chipping even with the amera guey
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:11 PM~15136369
> *saque las palomitas que ya empezo la novela :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya empesaron los odiosos :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 10:10 PM~15136351
> *ya savia que te iva a dar envidia, pero si tanto te interesaba, por que  no llevaste un carro tu tambien, o es que tienen puros yonkes? :biggrin:    DONT HATE HOMIE, BUIL SOMETHING AND HELP LOWRIDING TO STAY ALIVE
> *


I WANT A SHOT AT THE KING OF DA STREETS!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 08:11 PM~15136371
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


al cien compa la m grande hno: hno: hno: :h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15136398
> *I WANT A SHOOT AT THE KING OF DA STREETS!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


anytime homie, everyone is welcome to the next event to hop 4 it,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 10:13 PM~15136398
> *I WANT A SHOT AT THE KING OF DA STREETS!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


had shot today. how'd that go? 


:0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 10:11 PM~15136369
> *saque las palomitas que ya empezo la novela :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15136395
> *ya empesaron los odiosos :biggrin:
> *


el odioso  








:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:13 PM~15136404
> *al cien compa la m grande  hno:  hno:  hno:  :h5:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 20 2009, 06:46 PM~15134612
> *CONGRADULATIONS TO SLIM ON THE LUCKY WINNER OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY WHEEL RAFFLE...... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 10:14 PM~15136420
> *anytime homie, everyone is welcome to the next event to hop 4 it,
> *


 :biggrin:  SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE!!! QUE ESTA PESADA? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

someone help tonio to type faster :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 10:13 PM~15136398
> *I WANT A SHOT AT THE KING OF DA STREETS!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


*U SHOULD OF SHOWED UP TODAY*....


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 09:10 PM~15136351
> *ya savia que te iva a dar envidia, pero si tanto te interesaba, por que  no llevaste un carro tu tambien, o es que tienen puros yonkes? :biggrin:    DONT HATE HOMIE, BUIL SOMETHING AND HELP LOWRIDING TO STAY ALIVE
> *


 si guey eres bien cabron me estoy muriendo de envidia por tus pinches 25 pulgadas , ni bumper pegaste es mas ni te hacercaste . 

yonkes ya mero queda mi 59 wagon y aver si dices que es un yonke.
ni 
ese si es un chevy no un pinche g body con rines y pintura si eso concideras un carrazo aver que dices cuando veas un carro de verdad como lo es un impala.

clara las excusas nunca faltaran.

((((((((((KING OF THE CHIPPERS)))))))))))))

TE DARIA UN 50% DE RESPETO SI ALMENOS HUBIERAS PEGADO BUMPER. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2009, 10:15 PM~15136430
> *had shot today.  how'd that go?
> :0
> *


U WORRY ABOUT BRINGING YOUR BUCKET TO DA HOP PIT THEN WILL TALK!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:15 PM~15136438
> *el odioso
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 09:14 PM~15136420
> *anytime homie, everyone is welcome to the next event to hop 4 it,
> *



mejor callate ,por que te puede pasar lo que te paso con el big brown. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 08:16 PM~15136448
> *
> *


q onda viejo congrats on your new born guey


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 08:19 PM~15136494
> *mejor callate ,por que te puede pasar lo que te paso con el big brown. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15136371
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



no le hagas el pero guey todo queremos ver las big 25 inches de excuses 4life :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*UPLOADING THE VIDEOS OF THE CHIPPER ACTION*..... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 20 2009, 10:17 PM~15136463
> *U SHOULD OF SHOWED UP TODAY....
> *


I WANTED TOO HOMIE BUT I DONT FUCK WITH PASADENA!!! THEM FUCKING COPS OUT THERE ARE ASS HOLES AND WITH MY LUCK... MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 10:20 PM~15136506
> *q onda viejo congrats on your new born guey
> *


thanks fake cartel wannabe. :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 07:41 PM~15136099
> *puro JALE HOMIE no time to play rite now, pero ya mero saco algo para hacer un desmadre!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 20 2009, 10:26 PM~15136606
> *
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE, COMO JALO EL MONEY MAKER?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 20 2009, 10:26 PM~15136606
> *
> *


thanks for hooking up the windshield saturday, your compa threwdown quick.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 08:17 PM~15136468
> *si guey eres bien cabron me estoy muriendo de envidia por tus pinches 25 pulgadas , ni bumper pegaste es mas  ni te hacercaste .
> 
> yonkes  ya mero queda mi 59 wagon y aver si dices que es un yonke.
> ...


hey wuey, GET OFF MY NUTS CABRON, si queres te doy una foto :biggrin: , ATI TE VAMOS A PONER EL METIDO, NOMAS ANDAS METIENDOTE EN LO QUE NO TE IMPORTA, LLEVA TU MUGRERO A LOS CARSHOWS Y DEJA QUE LOS CARROS ABLEN :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, time to go get some popcorn... brb....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15136567
> *thanks fake cartel wannabe.  :biggrin:
> *


pinche viagra ta cabeon verdad guey :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 10:41 PM~15136791
> *pinche viagra ta cabeon verdad guey :biggrin:
> *


te digo.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 08:28 PM~15136646
> *
> QUE ROLLO HOMIE, COMO JALO EL MONEY MAKER?
> *


Chippin tu saves lo q importa es pasarla chido


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 08:28 PM~15136647
> *thanks for hooking up the windshield saturday, your compa threwdown quick.
> *


Anytime homie


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 20 2009, 10:42 PM~15136809
> *Chippin tu saves  lo q importa es pasarla chido
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 10:36 PM~15136729
> *hey wuey, GET OFF MY NUTS CABRON, si queres te doy una foto  :biggrin: , ATI TE VAMOS A PONER EL METIDO, NOMAS ANDAS METIENDOTE EN LO QUE NO TE IMPORTA, LLEVA TU MUGRERO A LOS CARSHOWS Y DEJA QUE LOS CARROS ABLEN :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


QUE COMISTE WUEY, ANDAS BIEN BRAVO! :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*STILL DOWNLOADING*....


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 09:36 PM~15136729
> *hey wuey, GET OFF MY NUTS CABRON, si queres te doy una foto  :biggrin: , ATI TE VAMOS A PONER EL METIDO, NOMAS ANDAS METIENDOTE EN LO QUE NO TE IMPORTA, LLEVA TU MUGRERO A LOS CARSHOWS Y DEJA QUE LOS CARROS ABLEN :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 ok yo te voy meter otra cosa , coma ya te la he metido con dos diferentes carros que aunque no son mios mi magia a estado presente en ellos y para mi es comi si te la hubiera metido.

esto es una critica construcctiva yo lo solo quisiera saber que hubieras puesto si hubuiera sido al reves.

bueno alo mejor yo hubiera pegado 25 pulgadas pero hubiera embarrado el bumper en el suelo.

y si es hop claro que tengo derecho a opinar y claro que me interesa y me importa.


mejor ubicate ese titulo te te queda grande y no lo mereces , a mi me daria vergueza haberlo ganado en las condiciones tuyas.

sr excuses 4life.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wow another year another show, 12 years and going....i remember when i was 15-16 years old and helping out at my fist hypnotized show....and still keeping at it. 


thanks h town for even allowing us to even make it that far first and foremost. Because we dont make the show, The riders do. we just give yall some trophies to make it fun and give yall a place to show the rides. 

Even with the club cut almost half down to size from previos shows we still were able to not losse our heads. im sure there were some complications here and there but when you have only 5 members and their families alone hosting an event for dozens and dozens of rides it gets tough fast. we think we get by ok. hard to please everyone but we try. 

Thanks to all the clubs that came out too many to name, to tired to even name some, all the solo riders much props well deserved. dj shortdog always coming thru without a glitch. When we get just one or two persons that tell us Thank you and give us even a little props its what makes us want to continue one for next year. 

even the little hopp that wehad made a difference. i took time out of my own busy schedule to set that little deal up, design and get that plaque done just to have something else at the show and couldnt have asked for better. and wel worth it. 


if there were any unresolved issues or somethng that was forgotten please bear with us and PM me or call me personally and ill do everything i can to make it right. 

Thanks again H Town even had some down azz 409 riders come thru from far away.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 08:44 PM~15136841
> *QUE COMISTE WUEY, ANDAS BIEN BRAVO! :biggrin:
> *











que porque esta chippin segun la raza


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 20 2009, 10:45 PM~15136859
> *STILL DOWNLOADING....
> *


I SEE YA WAS JAMMING!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 08:43 PM~15136825
> *
> *


Otra ves quebre la fuckin 5th wheel lookin 4 a bucket!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard
en que trabaja el muchacho????? :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 10:47 PM~15136880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CON SALSA VALENTINA... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 08:45 PM~15136863
> *ok  yo te voy meter otra cosa , coma ya te la he metido con dos diferentes carros que aunque no son mios mi magia a estado presente en ellos y para mi es comi si te la hubiera metido.
> 
> esto es una critica construcctiva  yo lo solo quisiera saber que hubieras puesto si hubuiera sido al reves.
> ...


PURO BLABLABLA, mejor vete a dormir que tienes que levantarte a terminar uno de los yonkes :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 20 2009, 09:45 PM~15136859
> *STILL DOWNLOADING....
> *


dammm boiler quiero ser como tu cuando sea grande .


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*CATCH THE OTHERS MANANA.....GOING TO CRASH*.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 08:44 PM~15136841
> *QUE COMISTE WUEY, ANDAS BIEN BRAVO! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:52 PM~15136952
> *rollin-hard
> en que trabaja el muchacho????? :biggrin:
> *


K onda homie


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 09:52 PM~15136958
> *PURO BLABLABLA, mejor vete a dormir que tienes que levantarte a terminar uno de los yonkes :biggrin:
> *



si mister bowtie conecction g bodys.

te lo voy a decir de nuevo ponte a trabajar en tus joyas , por que con todo respeto no traes ni madre en tus yonkes.

bueno si pintura y rines


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 08:53 PM~15136977
> *dammm  boiler  tu siempre representando a houston, te admiro un chingo
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Sep 20 2009, 08:52 PM~15136957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda loco donde andas por ahi


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 20 2009, 10:49 PM~15136908
> *Otra ves quebre la fuckin 5th wheel lookin 4 a bucket!!!
> *


CUANDO LE PUSE UNA 5TH WHEEL A MI CADDY TAMBIEN LA QUEBRE Y MEJOR SE LA QUITE A LA CHINGADA.... WHAT U LOOKING FOR?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 08:57 PM~15137030
> *si mister bowtie conecction g bodys.
> 
> te lo voy a decir de nuevo ponte a trabajar en tus joyas , por que con todo respeto no traes ni madre en tus yonkes.
> ...


vivimos en el presente, y tu que traes, no traes nada, deja de anvidiar y ponte atravajar  , hay guey!!, lol


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 20 2009, 09:56 PM~15137025
> *K onda homie
> *



que onda rollin hard , ahora le toca a tu compa toni paterarle el culo al king of the chippers con su regal .

para que vea lo que debe hacer un single pump y aver que dice o hace ahora excuses 4life.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 08:58 PM~15137061
> *CUANDO LE PUSE UNA 5TH WHEEL A MI CADDY TAMBIEN LA QUEBRE Y MEJOR SE LA QUITE A LA CHINGADA.... WHAT U LOOKING FOR?
> *


The bucket bottom piece


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 20 2009, 10:45 PM~15136859
> *HERE IS THE KING OF THE STREETS HOPPER......
> 
> 
> *


wtf was short dog playing? he must have known streetshow and boiler were going to be there with them souf of the border cumbias. lol


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 08:58 PM~15137051
> *no porque da chorro
> 
> que onda loco donde andas por ahi
> *


Tree rivers. Que onda como estuvo el show


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:00 PM~15137086
> *que onda rollin hard , le tengo un chingo de envidia al switches4life, como quisiera ser como el
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 10:00 PM~15137080
> *vivimos en el presente, y tu que traes, no traes nada, deja de anvidiar y ponte atravajar  , hay guey!!, lol
> *



ok jefe veterano chipper , yo siempre trabajo en mis yonkes o los ajenos , y eso es presente.

mejor tu ubicate en este presente y reconoce que no traes ni nada ni en single ni en doble pump.

sr excuses4life


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 09:01 PM~15137098
> *wtf was short dog playing?  he must have known streetshow and boiler were going to be there with them souf of the border cumbias.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*GOODNIGHT....*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 20 2009, 11:01 PM~15137092
> *The bucket bottom piece
> *


OH!!! THAT BUCKET.... :biggrin: NOMAS ACLARANDO PORQUE AQUI ESTAMOS CHINGOS DE RAZA CON NUESTRAS BUCKETS!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:04 PM~15137134
> *ok jefe veterano chipper , yo siempre trabajo  en mis yonkes o los ajenos , y eso es presente.
> 
> mejor tu ubicate  en este presente y reconoce que  no traes ni nada ni en single ni en doble pump.
> ...


y tu que te crees el mr hydraulic experto, si te cres tan verga entonces por que nadie te conoce en la lista de los meros perros de los hoppers, yo nomas me divierto haciendo esto, chippiando o no, pero tu co shop y todo el pedo, niciquieran se atreven a competir con los top dogs, ponte a pensar y vete a dormir


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:00 PM~15137086
> *que onda rollin hard , ahora le toca a tu compa toni paterarle el culo  al king of the chippers con su regal .
> 
> para que vea lo que  debe hacer un single pump  y  aver que dice o hace ahora excuses 4life.
> *


Ya mero. Todo asu tiempo. Que onda bamos a ir a las vegas.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 09:57 PM~15137040
> *gracias :biggrin:
> *



no mames boiler no cambies los textos dejate de esas mamadas no tengo nada que envidiarte .

mamate tu solo no me metas en tus mamadas

ok


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 09:05 PM~15137157
> *OH!!! THAT BUCKET.... :biggrin:  NOMAS ACLARANDO PORQUE AQUI ESTAMOS CHINGOS DE RAZA CON NUESTRAS BUCKETS!! :cheesy:
> *


Esos son rusty buckets :biggrin:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

ACABRON TA CALIENTE EL PEDO hno: hno: hno: hno: LO KE CUENTA EN ESTE JALE ES KIEN ES EL KING OF THA STREETS NO CUANTO PEGO O KIEN FUE YO NO ESTUBE AHI PERO CONGRATS TO THA KING OF THA STREETS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 09:05 PM~15137157
> *OH!!! THAT BUCKET.... :biggrin:  NOMAS ACLARANDO PORQUE AQUI ESTAMOS CHINGOS DE RAZA CON NUESTRAS BUCKETS!! :cheesy:
> *


viva los buckets .com :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 20 2009, 09:01 PM~15137098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mas o menos mi compa boiler sse ganoo una PINCHE PLAKOTA:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 09:08 PM~15137189
> *y tu que te crees el mr hydraulic experto, si te cres tan verga entonces por que nadie te conoce en la lista de los meros perros de los hoppers, yo nomas me divierto haciendo esto, chippiando o no, pero tu co shop y todo el pedo, niciquieran se atreven a competir con los top dogs, ponte a pensar y vete a dormir
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 20 2009, 10:08 PM~15137193
> *Ya mero. Todo asu tiempo. Que onda bamos a ir a las vegas.
> *


 claro que si guey , como la vez este puto del boiles estta cambiando los texto mamndose solo ,

y dice que uno escribe sus mamadas.

pinche bastardo no tiene guevos por que cambia los taxtos este culero


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:10 PM~15137214
> *ACABRON TA CALIENTE EL PEDO hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: LO KE CUENTA EN ESTE JALE ES KIEN ES EL KING OF THA STREETS  NO CUANTO PEGO  O KIEN FUE YO NO ESTUBE AHI PERO CONGRATS TO THA KING OF THA STREETS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ESTO TODO COMPA, GRACIAS , PERO TU SAVES, ALGUNA DE LA RAZA NO PIENSA IGUAL


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:10 PM~15137219
> *viva los buckets .com :biggrin:
> *


AGUEVO.COM :biggrin: YA ME DI CUENTA QUE VENDISTE EL CUTTY!!! :biggrin: Y QUE YOU GONNA BRING OUT THE CHEVY NOW? :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:10 PM~15137212
> *no mames boiler  no cambies los textos  dejate de esas mamadas no tengo nada que envidiarte .
> 
> mamate tu solo no me metas en tus mamadas
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 11:13 PM~15137257
> *claro  que si guey , como la vez este puto del boiles estta cambiando los texto mamndose solo ,
> 
> y dice que uno escribe sus mamadas.
> ...


TRANQUILO TONIO NO TE ARUGES.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 11:10 PM~15137222
> *a guevo too bad you too old to be expose to the sun you old ass probably starts cracking  :0  :0
> 
> *


I was in the sun all day bbq'in and watching some futbol americano.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15137257
> *claro  que si guey , como la vez este puto del boiles estta cambiando los texto mamndose solo ,
> 
> y dice que uno escribe sus mamadas.
> ...


NO TE ENOJES, TE VA DAR UN ATAQUE AL CORAZON, Y LUGO QUIEN VA A HACER A LA MAGIA EN HOUSTON?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 09:16 PM~15137307
> *I was in the sun all day bbq'in and watching some futbol americano.
> *


PINCHE BOLILLO WANA BE TENGO UNAS BOLILLAS POR SI QUIERES :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 09:16 PM~15137295
> *TRANQUILO TONIO NO TE ARUGES.... :biggrin:
> *


YA ESTA TODO ARUGADO EL PUTO, SOMEONE GIVE TONIO THE BUTTHURT FORM :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:17 PM~15137318
> *NO TE ENOJES, TE VA DAR UN ATAQUE AL CORAZON, Y LUGO QUIEN VA A HACER A LA MAGIA EN HOUSTON?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ESTE WUEY....DUDO QUE EL ROBERT YA AIGA APRENDIDO LA MAGIA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15137258
> *ESTO TODO COMPA, GRACIAS ,  PERO TU SAVES, ALGUNA DE LA RAZA NO PIENSA IGUAL
> *


 BUENO ESO ERA DE ESPERARSE TU SABES COMO DICEN POR AHI CUANDO LOS PERROS LADRAN ES POR QUE HAMBRE TIENEN PERO QUE GANAN CON ABLAR LO QUE CUENTA ES KIEN ESTUBO CON SUS CARROS TRATANDO EN EL HOP NO ABLANDO KE SON DOS DIFERENTES COSAS


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:18 PM~15137342
> *YA ESTA TODO ARUGADO EL PUTO, SOMEONE GIVE TONIO THE BUTTHURT FORM :biggrin:
> *


 :0 EN ESPANOL PORFAVOR!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15137257
> *claro  que si guey , como la vez este puto del boiles estta cambiando los texto mamndose solo ,
> 
> y dice que uno escribe sus mamadas.
> ...


 :biggrin: 








LOL


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:13 PM~15137257
> *claro  que si guey , como la vez este puto del boiles estta cambiando los texto mamndose solo ,
> 
> y dice que uno escribe sus mamadas.
> ...


Para k pierdes tu tiempo ya sabes lo k tu trais. K son 25 pulgadas el primer brico. Ay los miro rasa.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 10:08 PM~15137189
> *y tu que te crees el mr hydraulic experto, si te cres tan verga entonces por que nadie te conoce en la lista de los meros perros de los hoppers, yo nomas me divierto haciendo esto, chippiando o no, pero tu co shop y todo el pedo, niciquieran se atreven a competir con los top dogs, ponte a pensar y vete a dormir
> *


 ok mira ni tu conoces a los meros perros de los hoppers como para que digas que no me conocen tu los conoces de foto ,video o revistaas ,.

para tu informacion a los que tu dices perros hoppers uno a uno les he ganado en diferente tiempo no es mi problema que tu no salgas fuera del pueblo y estes tan tapado ,.

tengo revistas trofeos y ojala alguna vez vieras cuando nos topemos con ;los perros hopper aver a quien conocen mas a ti o a mi .

si quieeres verlo te invito a mi shop para que veas que es verdad lo que te digo.

nunca sales de htow como para que digas que conoces de perros hoppers.

las revistas y videos solo ensenan poco no quien conoce a quien.

no seas tapado


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 09:19 PM~15137351
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ESTE WUEY....DUDO QUE EL ROBERT YA AIGA APRENDIDO LA MAGIA!!! :biggrin:
> *


AQUI DEBES TENER ALGO PORQUE SI NO CUALQUIER ZORRILLO TE MEA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

409 will be back to get some king of da street TITLES AND TROPHY TEAM BMT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:20 PM~15137356
> *BUENO ESO ERA DE ESPERARSE TU SABES COMO DICEN POR AHI CUANDO LOS PERROS LADRAN ES POR QUE HAMBRE TIENEN PERO QUE GANAN CON ABLAR  LO QUE CUENTA ES KIEN ESTUBO CON SUS CARROS TRATANDO EN EL HOP NO ABLANDO KE SON DOS DIFERENTES COSAS
> *


CLARO QUE SI, TODOS CHIPIAMOS EN EL HOP, PERO PARTICIPAR ES LO QUE CUENTA, ESTOS CHANGOS VAN A SEGUIR DE ODIOSOS, ESO ES LO DE ELLOS, A MI NO ME PREOCUPA POR QUE LA MAYORIA DE LOS LOWRIDERS DE HOUSTON ME CONOCEN REALMENTE COMO SOY, PERO LA ENVIDIA SIEMPRE VA ESTAR AHI,


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 10:16 PM~15137295
> *TRANQUILO TONIO NO TE ARUGES.... :biggrin:
> *


 no me arrugo me cae de amadre la gente que no tiene guevos y cambia los textos a su favor como este culero.

son mamadas que no


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 11:26 PM~15137442
> *no me arrugo me cae de amadre la gente que  no tiene guevos y cambia los  textos a su favor como este culero.
> 
> son mamadas que no
> *


ACUERDATE QUE ES PURO COTORREO!!! EL VATO ES BUENA BESTIA CUANDO LO CONOSES BIEN..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: 
































































































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 20 2009, 09:23 PM~15137401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A GREAT HALF TIME NOVELA GAME PICS :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

CON ESOS CULOS YO NO VOY A LA GUERRA!!! PERO A LA CAMA SI... :cheesy:


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: where is my faviorte gif oh my bad in sap
Donde esta mi favorito umm gif :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Sep 20 2009, 11:33 PM~15137536
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: where is my faviorte gif oh my bad in sap
> Donde esta mi favorito umm gif :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 11:33 PM~15137534
> *CON ESOS CULOS YO NO VOY A LA GUERRA!!! PERO A LA CAMA SI... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:26 PM~15137442
> *no me arrugo me cae de amadre la gente que  no tiene guevos y cambia los  textos a su favor como este culero.
> 
> son mamadas que no
> *


AHI TE VA GUEY, LLENALA LA FORMA Y MANANA LA ENTREGAS, LOL








Y SI NECESITAS TRADUCCION, ME HABLAS :biggrin:


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Sep 20 2009, 09:33 PM~15137536
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: where is my faviorte gif oh my bad in sap
> Donde esta mi favorito umm gif :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:38 PM~15137596
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Sep 20 2009, 09:38 PM~15137590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAY WUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANOSA!!!!!!, YO QUIERO TACO BELL, ME ESTA HABLANDO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:40 PM~15137616
> *HAY WUEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MANOSA!!!!!!, YO QUIERO TACO BELL, ME ESTA HABLANDO
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE GONNA HAVETO FIGHT FOR IT!! :cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 10:37 PM~15137582
> *AHI TE VA GUEY, LLENALA LA FORMA Y MANANA LA ENTREGAS, LOL
> 
> 
> ...


no necesito trducctor , pero tu si necesitas una forma para excusas por cada show ,por que cada show la escusa cambia.

dejate de chiipiar mejor traeme el carro para que dejes de decir excusas y empieses a hoopear.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Sep 20 2009, 11:38 PM~15137590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

ey boiler ay te ba una cancion para ke se la pongas a los dolidos escuchala bien y sabras a lo ke me refiero http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbhhmqxWZBQ


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 20 2009, 09:42 PM~15137627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WE GONNA HAVETO FIGHT FOR IT!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 11:44 PM~15137645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X351351654151158511


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 09:44 PM~15137648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Estos weyes no mames se salen del calzon


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: streetshow, BIG_LOS, $moneymaker$, switches4life, DAILYHOPPER2009, mm57delivery, h-town team 84 caddy, project 79, AT1in2009, texanheadturner, PhatBoysTattoos, INIMITABLE

AY GUEY SE SOLTO LA RAZA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Sep 20 2009, 11:44 PM~15137646
> *ey boiler ay te ba una cancion para ke se la pongas a los dolidos escuchala bien y sabras a lo ke me refiero http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbhhmqxWZBQ
> *


Beto Quintanilla :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Sep 20 2009, 11:44 PM~15137646
> *ey boiler ay te ba una cancion para ke se la pongas a los dolidos escuchala bien y sabras a lo ke me refiero http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbhhmqxWZBQ
> *


ESTA CHIDA LA ROLA..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 09:47 PM~15137682
> *Beto Quintanilla  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: I THOUGHT GRINGOS LIKE YOU ONLY PURO PINCHE JUSTIN TIMBERGAY :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:44 PM~15137648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 11:49 PM~15137696
> *:uh:  :uh: I THOUGHT GRINGOS LIKE YOU ONLY PURO PINCHE JUSTIN TIMBERGAY  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


sorry culo rosado, i don't jam that shit so go cry me a river pocho.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:44 PM~15137646
> *ey boiler ay te ba una cancion para ke se la pongas a los dolidos escuchala bien y sabras a lo ke me refiero http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbhhmqxWZBQ
> *


YA ESTUVO, esta perro ese corrido, y un salud dedicado a los dolidos  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 20 2009, 11:22 PM~15137379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANTES LA GENTE MOVIA EL CALSON DE LAS RUCAS PARA VERLES LAS NALGAS, PERO AHORA "ABREN LAS NALGAS PARA VER EL CALSON"!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 09:50 PM~15137706
> *sorry culo rosado, i don't jam that shit so go cry me a river pocho.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PRESTAME TUS CRACK PARA QUE CORRA EL RIVER POR AHI :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 11:53 PM~15137729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PRESTAME TUS CRACK PARA QUE CORRA EL RIVER POR AHI  :cheesy:
> *


ELSA was standing up for you wishing it could leave a 'shroom indention on your forehead.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 09:44 PM~15137642
> *no necesito trducctor , pero tu si necesitas  una forma para excusas  por cada show ,por que cada show la escusa cambia.
> 
> dejate de chiipiar mejor traeme el carro para que dejes de decir excusas y empieses a  hoopear.
> *


hahahaha, que te lleve el carro?????, SI NO SE TRATA DE DINERO COMPA, SI DE ESO SE TRATARA, YA SE LO HUVIERA LLEVADO AL SHORTY, SE TRATA DE TU SOLO HACER Y TRATAR DE HACERLO TU MISMO PARA TENER UN POCO DE ORGULLO EN TI MISMO, :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 09:54 PM~15137739
> *ELSA was standing up for you wishing it could leave a 'shroom indention on your forehead.
> *


MICA WAS CRYIING A RIVER FOR YOU PUTO :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL, streetshow and latin, yall some crazy mofos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:57 PM~15137756
> *hahahaha, que te lleve el carro?????, SI NO SE TRATA DE DINERO COMPA, SI DE ESO SE TRATARA, YA SE LO HUVIERA LLEVADO AL SHORTY, SE TRATA DE TU SOLO HACER Y TRATAR DE HACERLO TU MISMO PARA TENER UN POCO DE ORGULLO EN TI MISMO,  :0
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 10:57 PM~15137756
> *hahahaha, que te lleve el carro?????, SI NO SE TRATA DE DINERO COMPA, SI DE ESO SE TRATARA, YA SE LO HUVIERA LLEVADO AL SHORTY, SE TRATA DE TU SOLO HACER Y TRATAR DE HACERLO TU MISMO PARA TENER UN POCO DE ORGULLO EN TI MISMO,  :0
> *



al shorthy que yo sepa la ultuma vez que hablaste de el y sacaste excusas te callo la boca y te pateo el culo.

orgulloooooooooooo 25 pulgadas no mames esas son pendejadas.


ni 25 pulgagas pegaba gary may hace mas de 15 anos con fenner stones gears tu con toda la tecnologia nueva apenas pasas una botella de coca mexicana.

eso te da orgulloooooooooooooooooooo.

mejor trabaja en tu carro que darknes te va a dar en la madre en el proximo show que halla.

asi como big brown a tu doble.

ya eres cliente chipper4 life ya no mas excuses 4 life :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 11:57 PM~15137763
> *MICA WAS CRYIING A RIVER FOR YOU PUTO  :0  :0
> *


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

WAZ UP STREETCHOW KE DICE LA RAZA DONDE ESTAN LOS VIDEOS DE EL SHOW YABES KE YA TE PUSIERON EL NOMBRE TRUSSA LOWRIDER VIDEOS O NO TOMASTE VIDEO ESTA VES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 10:03 PM~15137805
> *al shorthy que yo sepa la ultuma vez que hablaste de el y sacaste excusas te callo la boca y te pateo el culo.
> 
> orgulloooooooooooo 25 pulgadas no mames  esas son pendejadas.
> ...


tonio tonio, per los visto eres un sonso ignorante que no entiende razones, seguir alegando aqui contigo me va hacer mirar ami como un sonso como tu, tal vez los pericasos que te dieron en mexicali no te sirvieron de nada, nos vemos en el pit  








solamente en este video te as visto, y no estavas brincando :uh: 


saludos :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 10:04 PM~15137808
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE+Sep 20 2009, 10:08 PM~15137851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 AY QUE HABLARLE A ULISES :cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:15 PM~15137904
> *tonio tonio, per los visto eres un sonso ignorante que no entiende razones, seguir alegando aqui contigo me va hacer mirar ami como un sonso como tu, tal vez los pericasos que te dieron en mexicali no te sirvieron de nada, nos vemos en el pit
> 
> 
> ...


 pues que tu solo hallas visto ese video es tu problema no el mio, truccha no lo es todo ve revistas de lowrider de 6 anos atras y vas a verme y vas a ver mi nombre y para tu informacion 3 de esos vatos de los pericasos ya estan 3 pies bajo tierra como la vez.

solo para tu informacion ok. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 12:15 AM~15137904
> *tonio tonio, per los visto eres un sonso ignorante que no entiende razones, seguir alegando aqui contigo me va hacer mirar ami como un sonso como tu, tal vez los pericasos que te dieron en mexicali no te sirvieron de nada, nos vemos en el pit
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:15 PM~15137904
> *tonio tonio, per los visto eres un sonso ignorante que no entiende razones, seguir alegando aqui contigo me va hacer mirar ami como un sonso como tu, tal vez los pericasos que te dieron en mexicali no te sirvieron de nada, nos vemos en el pit
> 
> 
> ...



sonso e ignorante tu que solo puedes pegar 25 pulgadas , y de ahora en adelante te voy a demostrar quien es el sonso e ignorante .
pinche chiper. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: correle correle el cocodrilo :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 21 2009, 12:16 AM~15137915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2009, 12:23 AM~15137984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 12:23 AM~15137983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: correle correle el cocodrilo :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 10:23 PM~15137973
> *sonso e ignorante tu que solo puedes pegar 25 pulgadas , y de ahora en adelante  te voy a demostrar quien es el sonso e ignorante .
> pinche chiper. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 QUE PASA COMPA SAKO LA CAMARA O QUE :cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:15 PM~15137904
> *tonio tonio, per los visto eres un sonso ignorante que no entiende razones, seguir alegando aqui contigo me va hacer mirar ami como un sonso como tu, tal vez los pericasos que te dieron en mexicali no te sirvieron de nada, nos vemos en el pit
> 
> 
> ...


 ya no quieres saber nada de doble pump por que nu puedes pasar de 70 pulgadas taredando 5 minutos para regresarte.

ahora voy hacer que no quieras saber nada de single pump por que las 25 pulgadas que tu pegas yo las pego de un solo lick, chiper4life


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ESTA CALIENTE ESTE TOPIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2009, 12:23 AM~15137984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 10:23 PM~15137973
> *soy ignorante,  soy envidioso, y soy corriente tambien
> *


 :0 , lo sospeche desde un principio :biggrin:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 10:23 PM~15137984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 11:25 PM~15138001
> *:0  :0  :0 QUE PASA COMPA SAKO LA CAMARA O QUE  :cheesy:
> *



ya sabe que si compita , ya ves como le fue con los dobles , ahora vaz a ver como le va a ir con los singles a este pinche chiper4life homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

LOS WUACHO...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 10:27 PM~15138010
> *ya no quieres saber nada de doble pump por que nu puedes pasar de 70 pulgadas taredando  5 minutos para regresarte.
> 
> ahora voy hacer que no quieras saber nada de single pump por que las 25 pulgadas que tu pegas  yo las pego de un solo lick, chiper4life
> *


no te enojes chuntaro, cuentas hasta diez wuey, no te vayas a desvielar, hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:27 PM~15138018
> *:0 , lo sospeche desde un principio :biggrin:
> *



hay estaS de nuevo cambiando los textos no seas culo y no cambies los texto pinche vato bastardo  :angry:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2009, 11:31 PM~15138053
> *no te enojes chuntaro, cuentas hasta diez wuey, no te vayas a desvielar, hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 chuntara tu jefa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 21 2009, 12:30 AM~15138048
> *LOS WUACHO...
> *


X2, Voy a tirar un shitshow en el toilido y ir mimis con los angelitos. :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 21 2009, 12:32 AM~15138062
> *chuntara tu jefa  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 10:23 PM~15137984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 11:25 PM~15138001
> *:0  :0  :0 QUE PASA COMPA SAKO LA CAMARA O QUE  :cheesy:
> *



esta semana te termino tus brazos y el frame moldeado para que hasta tu le des en su madre a chiper4life :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 21 2009, 12:33 AM~15138078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Sep 20 2009, 10:29 PM~15138032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
ME GUSTA INSTIGAR :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 21 2009, 12:36 AM~15138098
> *:0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0
> ME GUSTA ELSALCHICON  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 10:34 PM~15138080
> *esta semana te termino tus brazos y el frame moldeado para que hasta tu le des en su madre a chiper4life :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: YA DIJO COMPA PERO YO NO PELEO CON NADIEN PORQUE YO SOLO TENGO UN BUCKET ADEMAS TODOS SOMOS CAMARADAS AQUI HAY QUE HACERLO POR EL MOVIMIENTO ASI SE MOTIVA LA GENTE PERO USTED SABE COMO SE LA RIFAN LOS MANIACOS Y QUIERO LLEGAR A ESE NIVEL :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 10:32 PM~15138067
> *X2, Voy a poner un salsishow en el oijito y ir mimis con los angelitos.  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 21 2009, 12:40 AM~15138139
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: ---toma guey!
/\
8==========D ************  <---STREETSHOW
/\


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2009, 10:37 PM~15138109
> *:loco:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 11:38 PM~15138118
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: YA DIJO COMPA PERO YO NO PELEO CON NADIEN PORQUE YO SOLO TENGO UN BUCKET ADEMAS TODOS SOMOS CAMARADAS AQUI HAY QUE HACERLO POR EL MOVIMIENTO ASI SE MOTIVA LA GENTE PERO USTED SABE COMO SE LA RIFAN LOS MANIACOS Y QUIERO LLEGAR A ESE NIVEL  :biggrin:
> *



asi es compita pero este vato del chiper4life cambia los textos y pone cosas que yo no pongo se pasa de verga el culero.

si somo hombres nos defendemos pero no falseamos lo que los demas escriben no cres;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


erso es de mujeres de de hombres


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 20 2009, 10:43 PM~15138162
> *asi es compita pero este vato del chiper4life cambia los textos y pone cosas que yo no pongo  se pasa de verga el culero.
> 
> si somo hombres nos defendemos pero no falseamos lo que los demas escriben no cres;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


nombre compa todo es parte del juego no hay que tomarselo en serio yo lo miro como motivacion para que el juego se ponga mas interesante pero usted sabe que no hay malas intenciones houston se une cuando en verdad se necesita yo le dijo porque yo lo he visto cundo se le quemo el carro a mi compa toda la raza me echo la mano y eso es lo que cuenta alultimo que a todos nos gusta los lowriders y que vivimos pa eso


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 20 2009, 10:38 PM~15138118
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: YA DIJO COMPA PERO YO NO PELEO CON NADIEN PORQUE YO SOLO TENGO UN BUCKET ADEMAS TODOS SOMOS GAYS AQUI HAY QUE HACERLO POR EL MOVIMIENTO ASI SE MOTIVA LA GENTE PERO USTED SABE COMO YO MAMO A LOS MANIACOS Y QUIERO LLEGAR A ESE NIVEL  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:    :dunno: :dunno: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: NO MAMES WEY TE LA JALASTE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

sounds like it was a good show. i wish i would of went


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 21 2009, 01:13 AM~15138407
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:        :dunno:  :dunno:  :werd:  :werd:  :loco:  :loco:  NO MAMES WEY TE LA JALASTE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

too much to read. who is king of the streets. besides deez :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 08:05 AM~15139312
> *too much to read. who is king of the streets. besides deez  :uh:
> *


boiler cleared about 2 feet.. from looks of it. 

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2009, 08:35 AM~15139401
> *boiler  cleared about 2 feet.. from looks of it.
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2009, 06:35 AM~15139401
> *boiler  cleared about 2 feet.. from looks of it.
> 
> :ugh:
> *


how many feet did u clear :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 08:05 AM~15139312
> *too much to read. who is king of the streets. besides deez  :uh:
> *


not even worth reading, too much mojo talk.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2009, 07:57 AM~15139496
> *not even worth reading, too much mojo talk.
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 08:54 AM~15139477
> *how many feet did u clear  :uh:
> *


when i do my thing, there ain't no measuring sticks. pitchers of beer some patron shots, and i'm outside bar on the switch. shoulda came by in the 60.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 06:05 AM~15139312
> *too much to read. who is king of the streets. besides deez  :uh:
> *


WE TOOK A DRIVABLE CAR TO HOP, it only did 2 feet, but we made it to the show, and most important, we support our local shows, BUT U KNOW, HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:46 AM~15140183
> *WE TOOK A DRIVABLE CAR TO HOP, it only did 2 feet, but we made it to the show, and most important, we support our local shows, BUT U KNOW, HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 21 2009, 08:48 AM~15140190
> *
> *


lookin good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 10:46 AM~15140183
> *WE TOOK A DRIVABLE CAR TO HOP, it only did 2 feet, but we made it to the show, and most important, we support our local shows, BUT U KNOW, HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS :uh:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:46 AM~15140183
> *WE TOOK A DRIVABLE CAR TO HOP, it only did 2 feet, but we made it to the show, and most important, we support our local shows, BUT U KNOW, HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS :uh:
> *


 :uh:

x2000


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:46 AM~15140183
> *WE TOOK A DRIVABLE CAR TO HOP, it only did 2 feet, but we made it to the show, and most important, we support our local shows, BUT U KNOW, HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Sep 21 2009, 10:43 AM~15141130
> *:uh:  :uh:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2009, 07:45 AM~15139725
> *when i do my thing, there ain't no measuring sticks. pitchers of beer some patron shots, and i'm outside bar on the switch.    shoulda came by in the 60.
> *


ok then drive to the next plaace, instead of me having to tow it on a trailer....


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 10:49 AM~15141164
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


tell me it ain't so boiler ?????? :nosad: :nosad: :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 12:51 PM~15141178
> *ok then drive to the next plaace, instead of me having to tow it on a trailer....
> *


too far. or i would. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 12:51 PM~15141178
> *ok then drive to the next plaace, instead of me having to tow it on a trailer....
> *


oh, i found steering wheel to replace the chain. you still wont like it though. but i never gave fk what you thought.  but yeah.. give you bargain price on that woodgrain since i wont need it now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:46 AM~15140183
> *WE TOOK A DRIVABLE CAR TO HOP, it only did 2 feet, but we made it to the show, and most important, we support our local shows, BUT U KNOW, HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS :uh:
> *


i like the idea of the new kos title. no trailers must drive in and drive out and look like a low. i think its good for houston. they should have even more criteria to be met like must have 155 80 13.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2009, 12:02 PM~15141247
> *oh, i found steering wheel to replace the chain.  you still wont like it though.  but i never gave fk what you thought.          but yeah..  give you bargain price on that woodgrain since i wont need it now.
> *


Pics ?


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 10:46 AM~15140183
> *WE TOOK A DRIVABLE CAR TO HOP, it only did 2 feet, but we made it to the show, and most important, we support our local shows, BUT U KNOW, HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Sep 21 2009, 10:52 AM~15141184
> *tell me it ain't so boiler ??????  :nosad:  :nosad:  :around:
> *


??, what u talkng bout my friend


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 11:05 AM~15141276
> *i like the idea of the new kos title. no trailers must drive in and drive out and look like a low.  i think its good for houston.  they should have even more criteria to be met like must have 155 80 13.
> *


x1000, u see i just got off the phone with some peps, it doesnt matter if ur running single pump or double, as long the car looks lowrider, thats what it counts, and drivable


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Sep 21 2009, 11:09 AM~15141312
> *:wave:
> *


pics are almost ready homie,  but cant show them to nobody else :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 01:13 PM~15141346
> *pics are almost ready homie,   but cant show them to nobody else :biggrin:
> *


*hell yeah.. i got you on this one bro...* :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 11:12 AM~15141336
> *x1000, u see i just got off the phone with some peps, it doesnt matter if ur running single pump or double, as long the car looks lowrider, thats what it counts,  and drivable
> *


i got all the paper work ready


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 11:16 AM~15141373
> *i got all the paper work ready
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 12:12 PM~15141336
> *x1000, u see i just got off the phone with some peps, it doesnt matter if ur running single pump or double, as long the car looks lowrider, thats what it counts,  and drivable
> *


theres all these "what ifs" and i thought long and hard before i even went tru with it so just made it for our show as simple as can be. 

what if its a hopper, an out of towner, a singlle, a double, a circous car, a truck, driven or towed. i looked around at other cities more unified by the street move ment and saw that it was just about going out and doing it for nothing. 

so with a peice of metal to pass around it would only be more interesting enough. 

I even went as far as as trying to get a meeting together with every hopper in and around town, competition or street to get a simple set of rules for it but it was to soon to organazie. and with some of the whining and bickering i see going on i see that it would have been useless. .... Now im no hopper at all. But i been in this game long enough to know all if not most in this game to be able to organize something for Houston...

If its needed let me know. 

but i figured in the end simplicity rules nothing else. wee'll see how it goes from now on.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 20 2009, 08:39 PM~15136081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

nothing can change the way I feel right now...RIP Dad I will miss you & love you 6/23/42-9/21/09


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 20 2009, 07:55 PM~15135672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 21 2009, 01:08 PM~15141301
> *Pics ?
> *


new steering wheel?


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 20 2009, 08:18 PM~15135886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 21 2009, 12:43 PM~15142076
> *nothing can change the way I feel right now...RIP Dad I will miss you & love you 6/23/42-9/21/09
> *


Sorry to hear that homie :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 21 2009, 12:00 PM~15141714
> *theres all these "what ifs" and i thought long and hard before i even went tru with it so just made it for our show as simple as can be.
> 
> what if its a hopper, an out of towner, a singlle, a double, a circous car, a truck, driven or towed. i looked around at other cities more unified by the street move ment and saw that it was just about going out and doing it for nothing.
> ...


the plaque will be at the next event,, on ? date?, NOW I MUST WARN YOU, THIS PLAQUE COMES WITH A LOT OF HATING, 

u been warn by victor, aka boiler and switches4life :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that link was bad as hell, chromed out 5.0 with billet serpentine candy on the firewall. slick as fuck no flaws. interior clean and simple but very detailed. first ever slab best car of show hands down. totaly surprized me.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 01:54 PM~15142174
> *the plaque will be at the next event,, on ? date?, NOW  I MUST WARN YOU, THIS PLAQUE COMES WITH A LOT OF HATING,
> 
> u been warn by victor, aka boiler and switches4life :biggrin:
> *


that just makes it interesting. :biggrin: 

i think at least every month or few months it coul b up for grabs. or at least picknic. yall decide from there....i just took the initiative to make the damn thing. 

maybe someon will get it and wont ever want to accept a challange again nevr know :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 02:54 PM~15142174
> *the plaque will be at the next event,, on ? date?, NOW  I MUST WARN YOU, THIS PLAQUE COMES WITH A LOT OF HATING,
> 
> u been warn by victor, aka boiler and switches4life :biggrin:
> *


his names victor?

never knew that :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2009, 08:57 AM~15139496
> *not even worth reading, too much mojo talk.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


o'rrlly?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2009, 01:23 PM~15142470
> *his names victoRRRRR?
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


lol, :uh: whats your real name fatboy?? :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 21 2009, 01:44 PM~15142089
> *new steering wheel?
> 
> 
> ...












How bout this bucket ? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 21 2009, 01:43 PM~15142680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o shit, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 21 2009, 03:42 PM~15142662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight just needs a chain steering wheel


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 21 2009, 02:43 PM~15142076
> *nothing can change the way I feel right now...RIP Dad I will miss you & love you 6/23/42-9/21/09
> *


 :angel:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 02:47 PM~15142114
> *Sorry to hear that homie :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

time to put in some werk, nawmean!!!


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 21 2009, 01:43 PM~15142076
> *nothing can change the way I feel right now...RIP Dad I will miss you & love you 6/23/42-9/21/09
> *


I'm sorry for your lost :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

View My Video
:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:46 AM~15140183
> *WE TOOK A DRIVABLE CAR TO HOP, it only did 2 feet, but we made it to the show, and most important, we support our local shows, BUT U KNOW, HATERS WILL ALWAYS BE HATERS :uh:
> *


  so true homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 03:41 PM~15143828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Sep 20 2009, 09:38 PM~15137590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 03:41 PM~15143828
> *
> 
> 
> ...
















:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 06:46 PM~15145866
> *i have these parts for sale. condition is used, but still good.
> 
> (4) 12 inch cylinders (3 pictured, one is still on the car) 2 of them are fine just came off a car that was locked up for about a month, no leaks. 1 leaks but i have a seal kit. and the 4th one is still on the car and it doesnt leak im waiting on my pair of 10s to come in so i can take the 4th 12 inch off
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 05:41 PM~15143828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TOWN CAR!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 21 2009, 02:43 PM~15142076
> *nothing can change the way I feel right now...RIP Dad I will miss you & love you 6/23/42-9/21/09
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE. RIP :angel: MY PRAYERS


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 05:38 PM~15143790
> *time to put in some werk, nawmean!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 02:54 PM~15142174
> *the plaque will be at the next event,, on ? date?, NOW  I MUST WARN YOU, THIS PLAQUE COMES WITH A LOT OF HATING,
> 
> u been warn by victor, aka boiler and switches4life :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

RULE 4 K.O.S.

1.GOOD TAGS AND INSP.

2.13's

3.HOPPER TO BE DRIVEN TO SHOW OR SPOT. 

JUST MY 2 PENNIES


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

OH AND IF U BEAT K.O.S. AND U R FROM OUT OF TOWN YOU GET TO TAKE A PIC WITH PLAQUE..........LOL...... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

I THINK VICTOR" BOILER" SHOULD PUT THE RULES ON HOW TO CHALLENGE HIM FOR THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE, AFTER ALL IT IS HIS!!! JUST MY 2 PESOS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

True. He could make some simple rules if that's what yall want and will go by. Registration is kind of irrelevant since most will have this anyway. I say just keep it simple. Drive hop and keep it or pass it. Easy as that. None of these technicalitys. This shit aint soccer.


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

Does any one know where I can get my hands on some 3 ton coils for my 81 coupe deville??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Sep 21 2009, 07:20 PM~15146340
> *Does any one know where I can get my hands on some 3 ton coils for my 81 coupe deville??
> *


ive got some mbq 3.5 ton that are cut down if u want just lay and play..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 03:41 PM~15143828
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

that sounds like exactly what I want.. definantly no hopping at all. but if I did hop it.... what would happen? It's not like its a big body 4 door.. and ima be on some 14" spokes.. not 13's..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 21 2009, 07:18 PM~15146314
> *True. He could make some simple rules if that's what yall want and will go by. Registration is kind of irrelevant since most will have this anyway. I say just keep it simple. Drive hop and keep it or pass it. Easy as that. None of these technicalitys. This shit aint soccer.
> *


AGREED, just go to the show, drive ur car, fuck inspection and tags, simple as that, u go, u hop higher than the rest of the cars that drove there, u take the PLACA, definetly no trailer cars :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

A QUE HORAS VA EMPEZAR LA NOVELA :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 21 2009, 07:55 PM~15146802
> *A QUE HORAS VA EMPEZAR LA NOVELA  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: ,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2009, 06:37 PM~15145751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


candy,flakes,and metallics



you had pearls


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>whats up H-Town hey does anybody know a cheap place to get shirts, hats, jackets done for the club hit me thanks </span>





my prayers are with you n your family homie 
it least your dad is in a better place


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:43 PM~15146644
> *AGREED, just go to the show, drive ur car, fuck inspection and tags, simple as that, u go, u hop higher than the rest of the cars that drove there, u take the PLACA, definetly no trailer cars :biggrin:
> *


SO THOSE ARE YOUR RULES. GOOD DEAL. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 07:59 PM~15146853
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: ,
> *


ALL I GOT TO SAY ITS WHY PEOPLE CRY TOO MUCH EVERYONE HAS DIFFERENT STYLES . DO WHAT YOU DO AND STOP BITCHIN WEATHER ITS A BUCKET OR A SHOW CAR ITS YO SHIT AND TAKE PRIDE ON IT . FUCCCKKK :banghead: :banghead: TRAILER TIRES WIGHT OR NOT CHROME OR MAICCO PAINT WHAT EVA AS LONG AS YOU OUT IN THE GAME . I DO WHAT I DO FOR ME AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK BOUT IT . JUST MY TWO DOLLAR BILLS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

on another note, the truckers, baggers have their private hangout spot on sundays, aint that some shit?, one of them talk to the owner of a shop warehouses and they now have a private hang out, cops can only look from far away and cant do shit about it lol, now they do have their rules, no burnouts no train horn, and they do have some fine rucas walking around


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 21 2009, 08:37 PM~15145751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:06 PM~15146981
> *on another note, the truckers, baggers have their private hangout spot on sundays, aint that some shit?, one of them talk to the owner of a shop warehouses and they now have a private hang out, cops can only look from far away and cant do shit about it lol, now they do have their rules, no burnouts no train horn, and they do have some fine rucas walking around
> *


where at??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 21 2009, 08:03 PM~15146927
> *SO THOSE ARE YOUR RULES. GOOD DEAL. :biggrin:
> *


i didnt set the rules, that was just my opinion


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 21 2009, 09:04 PM~15146950
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY ITS WHY PEOPLE CRY TOO MUCH EVERYONE HAS DIFFERENT STYLES . DO WHAT YOU DO AND STOP BITCHIN WEATHER ITS A BUCKET OR A SHOW CAR ITS YO SHIT AND TAKE PRIDE ON IT . FUCCCKKK :banghead:  :banghead: TRAILER TIRES WIGHT OR NOT CHROME OR MAICCO PAINT WHAT EVA AS LONG AS YOU OUT IN THE GAME . I DO WHAT I DO FOR ME AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK BOUT IT . JUST MY TWO DOLLAR BILLS  :biggrin:
> *


U CAN TAKE YOUR TWO DOLLARS AND GO TO THE 99c STORE AND BUY SOME MORE BUCKETS........LOL J/K


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 08:08 PM~15147021
> *where at??
> *


 coming from down town get off on fuqua to the left, cool place,


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 09:06 PM~15146981
> *on another note, the truckers, baggers have their private hangout spot on sundays, aint that some shit?, one of them talk to the owner of a shop warehouses and they now have a private hang out, cops can only look from far away and cant do shit about it lol, now they do have their rules, no burnouts no train horn, and they do have some fine rucas walking around
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 21 2009, 08:10 PM~15147061
> *U CAN TAKE YOUR TWO DOLLARS AND GO TO THE 99c STORE AND BUY SOME MORE BUCKETS........LOL   J/K
> *


:cheesy: I COULD IF I HAD A BUCKET TO GO IN   :0 :roflmao: ITS ALL ALL APART BODY AT MY HOUSE AND THE FRAME SOMEWHERE ELSE :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:06 PM~15146981
> *on another note, the truckers, baggers have their private hangout spot on sundays, aint that some shit?, one of them talk to the owner of a shop warehouses and they now have a private hang out, cops can only look from far away and cant do shit about it lol, now they do have their rules, no burnouts no train horn, and they do have some fine rucas walking around
> *


Don't worry about da place I have da perfect spot big wide u can 3wheel hop all u want n gas hop all nigth long n we can fit up to 60 (lowlows) down 2 chill juz need 2 call stricly homies dey have da perfect spot homie told me saturday n I wuz there perfect 2 chill n 2 see who's gonna be da king of da streets or if boiler is gonna keep it I all about da game so who's down 2 cruise n chill


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Sep 21 2009, 08:01 PM~15146898
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>whats up H-Town hey does anybody know a cheap place to get shirts, hats, jackets done for the club hit me thanks </span>
> 
> 
> ...



some of the other HLC clubs go to Valdez graphics on 45 [email protected] monroe.. fair price good work.. hit me up for the number brother..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 21 2009, 08:04 PM~15146950
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY ITS WHY PEOPLE CRY TOO MUCH EVERYONE HAS DIFFERENT STYLES . DO WHAT YOU DO AND STOP BITCHIN WEATHER ITS A BUCKET OR A SHOW CAR ITS YO SHIT AND TAKE PRIDE ON IT . FUCCCKKK :banghead:  :banghead: TRAILER TIRES WIGHT OR NOT CHROME OR MAICCO PAINT WHAT EVA AS LONG AS YOU OUT IN THE GAME . I DO WHAT I DO FOR ME AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK BOUT IT . JUST MY TWO DOLLAR BILLS  :biggrin:
> *


yeah, fuck it , let everyone show up with some mickey thompson tires to hop :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 21 2009, 07:28 PM~15146441
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


looks good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 08:17 PM~15147172
> *Don't worry about da place I have da perfect spot big wide u can 3wheel hop all u want  n gas hop  all nigth long n we can fit up to  60 (lowlows) down 2 chill juz need 2 call stricly homies dey have da perfect spot  homie told me saturday  n I wuz there perfect 2 chill n 2 see who's gonna be da king of da streets or if boiler is gonna keep it I all about da game so who's down 2 cruise n chill
> *


 :cheesy: sounds good homie, we r down,


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 09:43 PM~15146644
> *AGREED, just go to the show, drive ur car, fuck inspection and tags, simple as that, u go, u hop higher than the rest of the cars that drove there, u take the PLACA, definetly no trailer cars :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :guns:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:20 PM~15147218
> *:cheesy: sounds good homie, we r down,
> *


Daz all I need 2 know so wuz good street rides lets do da damn thing n had fun with da buckets


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15147251
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :guns:
> *


no te aguites way, u got plenty of street rides


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:17 PM~15147181
> *yeah, fuck it , let everyone show up with some mickey thompson tires to hop :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


" WHAT EVER IT TAKES TO PUT IT ON THE BUMPER " maniacos c.c ITS YO STYLE HOW YOU GET IT DERRR IM GOING TO DO IT FOR THE CHILDREN THO :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 08:23 PM~15147266
> *Daz all I need 2 know so wuz good street rides lets do da damn thing  n had fun with da  buckets
> *


till the pumpheads break and the motors burn :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:20 PM~15147218
> *:cheesy: sounds good homie, we r down,
> *


Daz all I need 2 know so wuz good street rides lets do da damn thing n had fun with da buckets


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

here are some car shows and events coming up in Houston to hop for K.O.S.
oct 4th Rollerz Only car show @ Adair park
oct 18th HLC 4th annual softball tournament @ duessen park "Lake Houston"
nov 1st Juiced CC car show @ urban zone on Greens rd
dec 6th HLC 5th annual toy drive @ 45 ink tattoos on 45 [email protected] college


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

FREAK SHOW'S NEW PATTERNS!!!!!!! :0 sic got down..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

713Lowriderboy...sorry for your lost bro..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 21 2009, 08:33 PM~15147390
> *FREAK SHOW'S NEW PATTERNS!!!!!!!  :0  sic got down..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:12 PM~15147110
> *coming from down town get off on fuqua to the left, cool place,
> *




what days?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Sep 21 2009, 08:33 PM~15147390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 01:12 PM~15141336
> *x1000, u see i just got off the phone with some peps, it doesnt matter if ur running single pump or double, as long the car looks lowrider, thats what it counts,  and drivable
> *


"EL MIL AMORES" WILL BE STREET RADICAL!!!


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 08:17 PM~15147172
> *Don't worry about da place I have da perfect spot big wide u can 3wheel hop all u want  n gas hop  all nigth long n we can fit up to  60 (lowlows) down 2 chill juz need 2 call stricly homies dey have da perfect spot  homie told me saturday  n I wuz there perfect 2 chill n 2 see who's gonna be da king of da streets or if boiler is gonna keep it I all about da game so who's down 2 cruise n chill
> *


WHERE THIS PLACE AT AM   DOWN TO CRUISE


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 08:25 PM~15147291
> *till the pumpheads break and the motors burn :biggrin:
> *


But alotta riders love their motors:huh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 10:24 PM~15147273
> *no te aguites way, u got plenty of street rides
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: Y EL PURPLE STUFF YA VIEN DE REGRESO... :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 08:36 PM~15147449
> *But alotta riders love their motors:huh:
> *


donde esta el lugar guey voy a tene r que sacar el still chippin :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 21 2009, 02:47 PM~15142114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Darkness


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 21 2009, 08:34 PM~15147417
> *713Lowriderboy...sorry for your lost bro..
> *


X10 homie sorry 4 u lost


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2009, 08:35 PM~15147425
> *
> 
> what days?
> *


sundays 6pm till midnight, air baggers nose up :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 21 2009, 10:33 PM~15147390
> *FREAK SHOW'S NEW PATTERNS!!!!!!!  :0  sic got down..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 21 2009, 08:38 PM~15147476
> *donde esta el lugar guey voy a tene r que sacar el still chippin  :biggrin:
> *


bissonet and hillcroft homies shop


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 10:39 PM~15147488
> *X10 homie sorry 4 u lost
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 09:20 PM~15147218
> *:cheesy: sounds good homie, we r down,
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 21 2009, 10:42 PM~15147537
> *Thanks bro
> *


HEY MAN SORRY BOUTCHO POPS.....HALLA IF YA NEED SUMTHIN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

, laterz homies got job interview tomorow, i been on vacations and lil too much :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 21 2009, 10:45 PM~15147582
> *HEY MAN SORRY BOUTCHO POPS.....HALLA IF YA NEED SUMTHIN
> *


Thanks Slim


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 10:46 PM~15147594
> *, laterz homies got job interview tomorow, i been on vacations and lil too much :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: YEAH WATEVER PUTO! :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Sep 21 2009, 08:36 PM~15147444
> *WHERE THIS PLACE AT AM     DOWN TO CRUISE
> *


Bissonet and hillcroft


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 08:41 PM~15147524
> *bissonet and hillcroft homies shop
> *


U TALK BOUT THE SHOPS ON RAMPART AND BISSONET hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Sep 21 2009, 08:41 PM~15147524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 21 2009, 02:43 PM~15142076
> *nothing can change the way I feel right now...RIP Dad I will miss you & love you 6/23/42-9/21/09
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15147336
> *here are some car shows and events coming up in Houston to hop for K.O.S.
> oct 4th Rollerz Only car show @ Adair park
> oct 18th HLC  4th annual softball tournament @ duessen park "Lake Houston"
> ...


Any more info on this event ?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 21 2009, 08:42 PM~15147539
> *x2
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2009, 10:54 PM~15147722
> *R.I.P.
> *


Thanks Latin


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Sep 21 2009, 08:49 PM~15147644
> *U TALK BOUT  THE SHOPS ON RAMPART AND BISSONET  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Yes but alotta plp don't know about rampart wich is between hillcrofth and chiminey rock!!!


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> orales i be there next sat
> 
> ALA MADRE EL STILL CHIPPING hno: hno: hno: hno: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 10:12 PM~15147110
> *coming from down town get off on fuqua to the left, cool place,
> *


sounds like the place where thebeat713 was at when it first started. across from a gas station (valero)


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 08:49 PM~15147637
> *Bissonet and hillcroft
> *


QUE DICE ESE MONEYMAKER COMO ANDAMOS uffin: uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

where all the hoppers go? :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 21 2009, 09:12 PM~15148026
> *QUE DICE ESE  MONEYMAKER COMO ANDAMOS  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Aqui nomas tratando de mover ala gente pa chillear aya con ustedes good spot 2 chill


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 09:19 PM~15148131
> *Aqui nomas tratando de mover ala gente pa chillear aya con ustedes good spot 2 chill
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ORALE OJALA Y SE ANIME LA RAZA PA CHILEAR


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15147594
> *, laterz homies got job interview tomorow, i been on vacations and lil too much :uh:
> *


AT TYSON......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

LOW_INC whats up with your hopper? y los locos


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 21 2009, 09:25 PM~15148245
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ORALE OJALA Y SE ANIME LA RAZA  PA CHILEAR
> *


Simon y pa chipear tambien


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2009, 09:44 PM~15148539
> *Simon y pa chipear tambien
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PA CHIPEAR YO VOY NO HAY DE ORTA KE NO


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

QUE EN PAZ DESCANSE TU PAPA 713LOWRIDERBOY


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 21 2009, 09:27 PM~15148277
> *LOW_INC whats up with your hopper? y los locos
> *


Just hiding and getting ready :nicoderm:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 21 2009, 09:48 PM~15147629
> *:uh:  :uh: YEAH WATEVER PUTO! :biggrin:
> *


 que ondas tony todavia despierto


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Sep 22 2009, 12:04 AM~15148881
> *Just hiding and getting ready  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:  NOT FOR LONG HOMIE!!! "LOCOS"


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 22 2009, 12:12 AM~15148998
> *que ondas tony todavia despierto
> *


SIMON COMPITA Y USTED QUE NO DUERME?


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 21 2009, 11:14 PM~15149019
> *SIMON COMPITA Y USTED QUE NO DUERME?
> *


 estoy trabajando en la wagon 59 , ya la quiero terminar ya tengo el frame listo solo falta que la pinten.

ya que salga este yonke varios van a llorar , ya vez que nomas traen pintura y cromos y se cren un chingo aunque no pegen ni madres.

aves que excusas le ponen 59 wagon , single pump pegando entre 75 y 80 pulgadas.

ya se que alguna excusa va aver pero no hay pedo mientras pege y yo este contento hay que darle pa delante que no.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

QUOTE(713Lowriderboy @ Sep 21 2009, 02:43 PM) *
nothing can change the way I feel right now...RIP Dad I will miss you & love you 6/23/42-9/21/09



:angel: 
I'M VERY SORRY TO HEAR THAT UR ANGEL IS IN HEAVEN.
I PRAY THAT GOD WILL GIVE YOU PEACE & UNDERSTANDING,
BE BLESS IN EVERYTHING YOU DO IN LIFE.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Sep 21 2009, 09:53 PM~15148690
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: PA CHIPEAR YO VOY NO HAY DE ORTA KE NO
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 22 2009, 12:48 AM~15149342
> *QUOTE(713Lowriderboy @ Sep 21 2009, 02:43 PM) *
> nothing can change the way I feel right now...RIP Dad I will miss you & love you 6/23/42-9/21/09
> :angel:
> ...


Thanks Eternal Life


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

Boiler Keep your head up or front bumper up! the word of the lord! Car lookin good!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 21 2009, 02:43 PM~15142076
> *nothing can change the way I feel right now...RIP Dad I will miss you & love you 6/23/42-9/21/09
> *


 :angel:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2009, 06:19 AM~15150521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hate rain


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

4.5 ton full stack foe sale nawmean


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

NO MORE RAIN....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2009, 09:00 PM~15147829
> *sounds like the place where thebeat713 was at when it first started.  across from a gas station (valero)
> *


THATS IT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Sep 22 2009, 01:00 AM~15150124
> *Boiler Keep your head up or front  bumper up! the word of the lord! Car lookin good!
> *


thanks homie, i am


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY BOILER, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 22 2009, 08:40 AM~15151536
> *HEY BOILER, CONGRATS!!!!
> *


big thanks, keep on lowriding  , heard yall gettng ready for magnificos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 11:13 AM~15151783
> *big thanks, keep on lowriding  , heard yall gettng ready for magnificos
> *


don't you have a job interview today? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2009, 09:30 AM~15151895
> *don't you have a job interview today?  :uh:
> *


just got back, i got 3 more this week, guess its time to go back to work :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 11:31 AM~15151911
> *just got back, i got 3 more this week, guess its time to go back to work :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

que rollo brown


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 11:50 AM~15152037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nose up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 22 2009, 11:54 AM~15152606
> *wow
> *


Wow nikka wow


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 09:13 AM~15151783
> *big thanks, keep on lowriding  , heard yall gettng ready for magnificos
> *



:nicoderm: 
WHY, IM I THA LAST ONE TO FIND OUT THESE THINGS.....
TELL UR WIFE I SAID HELLO ,I DID HAVE A CHANCE TO GIVE HER MY # AFTER THA SHOW.......I'LL PM IT TO U.......THX BE BLESSED.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 22 2009, 11:18 AM~15152844
> *:nicoderm:
> WHY,  IM I THA LAST ONE TO FIND OUT THESE THINGS.....
> TELL UR WIFE I SAID HELLO ,I DID HAVE A CHANCE TO GIVE HER MY # AFTER THA SHOW.......I'LL PM IT TO U.......THX BE BLESSED.......
> *


thanks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> > orales i be there next sat
> >
> > ALA MADRE EL STILL CHIPPING hno: hno: hno: hno: :rant: :rant: :rant:
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2009, 01:30 PM~15153412
> *:cheesy:
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: u missed it sat after u left!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2009, 12:32 PM~15153429
> *:uh:  u missed it sat after u left!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: i had mine :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2009, 01:42 PM~15153522
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: i had mine  :biggrin:
> *


lmao! so did u pick the hall for ur big day? hmmmmmm? :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2009, 12:44 PM~15153547
> *lmao! so did u pick the hall for ur big day? hmmmmmm? :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:   :loco: :loco: wow you trippn


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2009, 01:51 PM~15153620
> *:uh:  :uh:      :loco:  :loco: wow you trippn
> *


wow nikka wow


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2009, 12:53 PM~15153642
> *wow  nikka wow
> *


im doing it at the big c :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2009, 01:53 PM~15153651
> *im doing it at the big c  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


damm its like that......wow who is gonna be your best man roy? lmao!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2009, 12:55 PM~15153666
> *damm its like that......wow who is gonna be your best man roy? lmao!
> *


mike wow lol :biggrin: nekka u trippin


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2009, 01:56 PM~15153685
> *mike wow lol  :biggrin: nekka u trippin
> *


mike? dammm...lol! nikka how am i trippin?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

WHATS UP H-TOWN!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2009, 12:32 PM~15153429
> *:uh:  u missed it sat after u left!
> *


i heard you was sucking on sum girls toes :barf: :barf: :barf: and she had bruces on her legs :wow: :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2009, 01:58 PM~15153706
> *i heard you was socking on sum girls toes  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: and she had bruces on her legs  :wow:  :wow:
> *


nikka [email protected] that ....that wasn't me........fuckign crazy ass pat was eating them toes like 69 eats wings


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 08:56 AM~15151221
> *4.5 ton full stack foe sale nawmean
> 
> 
> ...


let me know


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 22 2009, 09:18 AM~15151365
> *NO MORE RAIN....
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2009, 12:59 PM~15153720
> *nikka [email protected] that ....that wasn't me........fuckign crazy ass pat was eating them toes like 69 eats wings
> *


 :uh: :uh: wow well i got back to work see ya nekkas laters


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2009, 02:01 PM~15153735
> *:uh:  :uh: wow well i got back to work see ya nekkas laters
> *


aight playa keep it REAL!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

10,000 pages of a bunch of bullshit


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 02:03 PM~15153756
> *10,000 pages of a bunch of bullshit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

10,000 pages, still no richmond


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 01:03 PM~15153756
> *10,000 pages of a bunch of bullshit
> *


devious sixty8 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who the top poster in the topic. bet they dont have car... :biggrin: deez nuts


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 01:05 PM~15153786
> *devious sixty8  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ya ay jale :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 22 2009, 02:03 PM~15153756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amen


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 22 2009, 01:07 PM~15153819
> *ya ay jale  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


almost, but these peps talkn about they work 6 12s, i said, damn thats too many hours


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

5000 pages


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 01:11 PM~15153873
> *almost, but these peps talkn about they work 6 12s, i said, damn thats too many hours
> *


ill take a job for 6 12s get that money


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 22 2009, 01:07 PM~15153822
> *amen
> *


 :biggrin: ..fuck richmond..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 01:07 PM~15153813
> *who the top poster in the topic. bet they dont have  car... :biggrin:  deez nuts
> *


dont know theres some here still posting since it got started


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 07:56 AM~15151221
> *4.5 ton full stack foe sale nawmean
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Sep 22 2009, 01:22 PM~15154005
> *how much?
> *


sale pending tonight.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 21 2009, 10:13 PM~15149007
> *:biggrin:   NOT FOR LONG HOMIE!!! "LOCOS"
> *


LOCOS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how much for springs kenny..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2009, 01:26 PM~15154055
> *how much for springs kenny..
> *


sale pending tonight, ill repost if it falls thru, supposed to meet up later


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 22 2009, 03:03 PM~15153756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: yeah, this thread was real useful and informative before i got here 

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 03:31 PM~15154110
> *sale pending tonight, ill repost if it falls thru, supposed to meet up later
> *


fk your springs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2009, 01:45 PM~15154268
> *fk your springs
> *


cant move the car today. i dont want to be responsible if it falls off the trailer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 03:47 PM~15154290
> *cant move the car today. i dont want to be responsible if it falls off the trailer
> *


its a bucket anyway. but thats cool. aint feel like messing with it on two-for-tues anyway. so i guess 68 gonna be posted up outside bayou city tonight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u buying?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 03:07 PM~15153813
> *who the top poster in the topic. bet they dont have  car... :biggrin:  deez nuts
> *


Poster Posts 
Devious Sixty8 19748 
DJLATIN 18947 
Hny Brn Eyz 10614 
lone star 9519 
SixFoSS 9466 
cali rydah 7669 
sic713 7057 
Liv4Lacs 6503 
RAGALAC 4765 
mac2lac 4515 
firmelows 4386 
switches4life 4202 
EX214GIRL 3905 
Dualhex02 3686 
Coca Pearl 3676 
streetshow 3650 
avengemydeath 3648 
Rivis~N~Lacs 3339 
h-town team 84 caddy 3171 
chevylo97 3087 
Lord Goofy 3028 
Texas_Bowties 2838 
BIG_LOS 2806 
SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR 2719 
ROBERTO G 2528 
Emperor Goofy 2459 
texasgold 2180 
slo 1960 
NIX CUSTOMS 1291 
Senor_Magic 1263 
Homer Pimpson 1137 
2000 TOWNCAR 1020 
PROVOK 1003 
ALAC 997 
cartier01 983 
NoCaddyLikeMine 931 
713Lowriderboy 860 
Lady_Lac84 806 
713ridaz 700 
Drop'em 697 
RA-RA 684 
DISTURBED 666 
HECHO EN MEXICO 642 
JUSTDEEZ 614 
KRAZYTOYZ 609 
loco's79 589 
ridenlow84 582 
Death Dealer 572 
Rolled Brim 545 
Los's64 513 
pink panther 504 
louies90 487 
latinkustoms4ever 478 
--TJ-- 454 
_Shiela_ 450 
Ice Block 436 
Bitter Sweet 429 
Mr.Teardrop 425 
INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER 419 
BIG_TEXAS 415 
Sir Mikol 398 
downforce 395 
BAYTOWNSLC 357 
84 BLAZER 357 
Loco Yesca 351 
ChocolateThriller 319 
my cutty 308 
screwstone_tx 299 
Medusa 298 
southside customs 293 
rollin-hard 288 
$moneymaker$ 281 
LUXURY 279 
timetaker 278 
DuBsDNtRuB 268 
G-Bodyman 256 
dj short dog 252 
McHam 249 
MsDani 246 
713diva 240 
Tx MrLeatherface 239 
BIG JAY 238 
clowner13 236 
Catalyzed 222 
The Truth 222 
BloCc 221 
houtex64 220 
CHOCHI (LOCOS) 214 
hataproof 206 
Sancha84 206 
Gallo 205 
MR.*512* 200 
MsLowriderchick 192 
Eternal Life 191 
DiamondStuddedPrincess 186 
EL CHUCO 184 
swangincustoms 182 
1984_CADDY'S_WIFEY 180 
switchez on da 83 173 
DOUBLE-V BABY 172 
INIMITABLE 170 
ballerz 163 
Gotti 160 
ridingcleanon13 158 
Marcustoms 153 
Cruel Intention 151 
noe_from_texas 151 
Loco 61 148 
MR.64wagon 146 
SIXONEFORLIFE 145 
Carlos A Aguirre 144 
ATTN WHORE 139 
MxBlancaG 138 
EL GUERO 135 
low 86 regal 129 
PAYASO'S49 128 
LOW_INC 125 
tru_pimp 122 
arabretard 120 
rug442 119 
B.Y.T#1CUTTY 117 
Neige 115 
misslindseyrose 113 
rabbit 112 
UNION C.C. 112 
wally dogg 111 
Big-Tymer 102 
Dream_Angel 2 102 
bonafidecc4life 101 
snyper99 99 
hypnotized 97 
AT1in2009 96 
REC 95 
Mr. A 88 
lvlikeg 86 
tito_ls 83 
hpnotiq_n_cognac 80 
lucky charms 77 
whores_revenge 75 
HEARTBREAKER 74 
Cutlasson13z 72 
KING_JAMES 72 
FLOWSS94 69 
tequilalow57 69 
STYLEZ_Y_SUP 68 
Mr.6Trey 65 
Forgiven 63 65 
mrouija 64 
livnlow713 64 
MINI ME 62 
elspock84 58 
Anonymous 57 
impala workz 56 
Rob's 84' 56 
GOODTIMER 56 
thundercats1 54 
#1 hatter 53 
bigj81 52 
63RIVI 51 
LurchPP 50 
i rep big i 50 
kustommadess 49 
hoppers4life 49 
WHIRLWIND 48 
NIMSTER64 48 
FPEREZII 48 
mr cholo 713 47 
vandalized318 47 
STRANGE 45 
George LA HARBOR 44 
duceoutdaroof 44 
smiley`s 84 fleetwood 43 
Latin Thug 42 
htownhater 42 
Cheapsuit_n_Switchez 42 
SlickDD75 42 
trodder 40 
rompe-cintura 40 
ptshirts 39 
TRUE EMINENCE 37 
capriceman75 37 
MIVLIFE 36 
1979mc 36 
USMC_DevilDawg 36 
Cely 36 
VGP 35 
low83cadillac 35 
INSTIGATORR 35 
Jeff 35 
BIG_GUERO 34 
texmex 34 
ROBHDZ02 34 
SDBaller 34 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 34 
sky 34 
mistress_713 34 
H-town Congradulator 33 
Spanky 33 
ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA 33 
WitchBlade_TE 32 
Hi-N-Lo Production 32 
kiki 32 
bitchinside 32 
o g switchman 31 
blueDemon97 30 
MIJITODEHOUSTON 29 
Toro 28 
Bay89 28 
at1hina 27 
PROPHECY C.C.CEO 27 
THA CHRONIK 27 
Ol'Dog 26 
Tyrone 1957 26 
DAILYHOPPER2009 26 
Layin'_Low_'81 26 
sixfoss2 26 
MAYHEM 25 
PM A ****** 25 
THE DOGGSTAR 25 
missmary72 25 
Miss "B" 24 
YoBro 24 
BigTex 24 
S.A.L.A.Z.A.R 24 
Hobbychunt1 24 
blazin91 23 
PhatBoysTattoos 23 
SlowNLow 23 
93caddy 23 
King61! 23 
ChucDeVille 23 
BOUNZIN 22 
Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn 22 
R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX 22 
LAPORTE CADILLAC 22 
[email protected] 22 
BONAFIDE_G 22 
ghost1 22 
HEX48 22 
lord of the flies 21 
713WildBill 21 
Eighty7 20 
tx regulater 254 20 
TXjustice05 20 
FIRME4LIFE 20 
sportpala 20 
Juan de la kalle 20 
Skim 20 
BUBBZinAZ 19 
LATINDREAMS 19 
fltwoodpmpn 19 
SWIPH 19 
remione1 19 
fatdaddylv 19 
HOUSTONEMADE 19 
HOUSTON SOCIETY 19 
G~MoneyCustoms 19 
UNPREDICTABLESS 19 
1 LO 64 18 
Homie Styln 18 
DTOWNCADDYMAN 18 
Guess_who 18 
BigPete 18 
Eighty Six_old 18 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 17 
HOMERPIMPSON 17 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 17 
Los Magnificos 17 
Stradale 17 
El Monte87 16 
civicgurl 16 
Ms.NexBooty 16 
Dookie&J-Bone 16 
EL LOKOTE 16 
SHOELACES 16 
96_impalass 15 
Cut N 3's 15 
PantyDropper 15 
josie_p 15 
chore77 15 
LEGIONSofTEXAS 15 
BAYTOWNS_KING 15 
mr.fleetwood 15 
BigLazy903 14 
357IN602 14 
conspiracy 14 
1964 Wagon 14 
IndividualsCC 14 
Dr. Kevorkian 14 
latincartel 14 
duron 13 
Bumper 2 Bumper 13 
Crazy Judith 13 
kustoms6386 13 
Sin7 13 
THUGG PASSION 2 13 
brn2ridelo 13 
singlepump_mc 12 
CHUCKIEBOY63 12 
LADY LAC 12 
sleeper 12 
Mr Impala 12 
texasking 12 
TROUBLE 12 
TOP DOG '64 12 
Infamous James 11 
SWAT_Tito 11 
holyrollerzpromo2 11 
KDM66 11 
HE_HATE_ME 11 
88cutlass88 11 
INDIVIDUALS*512* 11 
LastMinuteCustoms 11 
TX REGULATER 11 
DraytonMcLane 11 
Bigthangs 11 
AllHustle NoLove 11 
ENOUGH SAID 11 
username 10 
solo20 10 
MAJESTIX 10 
GoodtimersVieja 10 
JuanStopKustomz 10 
UNFORGIVEN 10 
eldiablos74 10 
devious syn 10 
LOCO 52 RAGTOP 10 
H town_caddyking 10 
PLAYA4LIFE 10 
individualsneil 10 
raser_x 10 
HoustonLowrider 9 
ChingoBling 9 
SDBailer 9 
tdr6874 9 
Mr Hny brn eyez 9 
El Palo 9 
JUST LIKE KANDY 9 
COKEandHENNESSY 9 
Rod Stewart 9 
rag-4 9 
TechniquesOG 9 
dirtydumbmayate 9 
Racer X 9 
SoTexCustomz 9 
InkCrimes 9 
streetrider 9 
One Luv 8 
teal62impala 8 
el chamuco 8 
locotoys 8 
caveydd81 8 
sukie 8 
DownLow350 8 
J-KAT 8 
SLABCITY C.C 8 
Taste of True 8 
Ese Caqui 8 
Stickz 8 
impala_ss_in_atx 8 
SaNdRabAbiEe 8 
budgetblueoval 8 
mdz85olds 8 
CadillacRoyalty 8 
REV. chuck 8 
MR.3D 8 
7572da713 8 
chingon 65 8 
OH MY GOD 86 8 
Fito Olivarez 8 
BRICKHOUSE 8 
sweet~n~lucious 7 
ALBERT PUJOLS 7 
mandingo 7 
lacluvinlatina 7 
ITS ALL A DREAM 7 
SA TX ROLLERZ 7 
WeGoBikesJr 7 
BIGRUBE644 7 
LOWLIFE76 7 
bajito79 7 
spider97 7 
DOOZER 7 
CarShowCutie 7 
PIMPDICK 7 
sugardaddy 7 
ruthlessimage.com 7 
BLVD ACES C.E.O. 6 
bigdaddy 6 
4pumpmonte 6 
STATION X 6 
robert 92 6 
lincolnswanga 6 
314 Gateway Ridaz 6 
hot$tuff5964 6 
archanglehtowntx 6 
GATO ***** 6 
FIXATION 6 
NICKMEZA 6 
low priorityz 6 
gxsr27 6 
BONAFIDE-G 6 
{-_-} 6 
TEXAS HUSTLE 6 
DFWEntertainment 6 
johnnychingas 6 
ROlando 6 
flaco78 6 
Big Masaquata 6 
972impala63 6 
71383cut 6 
bonafide1979 6 
FAT_MIKEY 6 
Maverick 5 
quazar 5 
Scrilla 5 
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 5 
gangsta_nikes 5 
HTX.CutlassRida 5 
TEXAS MADE 5 
1998wagonhatch 5 
ROCHORD ODOMS 5 
VictorXIV 5 
BalleronaBudget 5 
Riderz-4-Life 5 
braingetter 5 
2low2rl 5 
gizmoscustoms 5 
pusilanime 5 
WestTexas_lowlow 5 
htownhater#2 5 
streetseen.com 5 
ChipsNQueso 5 
FunkytownRoller 5 
gill_1988 5 
regalating 5 
73monte 5 
show-bound 5 
plague 5 
Finest Few 5 
Blue7 5 
Screenz 5 
HANK_HILL 5 
triple_brown 5 
bobbysworld 5 
Sunny D-lite 5 
[email protected] 5 
ICED BOXX 5 
Mr.Leatherface 5 
miggy254 5 
Pancho Villa 5 
swishaman 4 
BIRDYLUV 4 
FIRMELOWS-57- 4 
SA ROLLERZ 4 
BADBEN1983 4 
BIG WHIT 64 4 
SkysDaLimit 4 
Mizz_Diabla 4 
estiloldies 4 
texastre 4 
individualsbox 4 
RAG3ROY 4 
INVISIBLE EMPIRE 4 
lowerdimension63 4 
AD85 4 
monte88 4 
abelgz 4 
Mario aka LilJuan 4 
Str8Game 4 
houtexsloca 4 
Synbad979 4 
WEGOWEB.ORG 4 
RO 4 LIFE 4 
houtex 4 
88spokes 4 
Psta 4 
ray_sr 4 
Immaculate 4 
BIGPIMP 4 
CHICKALOON817 4 
Roshard Johnson 4 
H-TOWN BOMBER 4 
trucker1084 4 
MissouriCityCruisers 4 
jay80 4 
El Diablo 4 
B===Donkey Puch 4 
lilrocky45 4 
THA LIFE 4 
Eddie$Money 4 
BACKYARDPROMOTIONS 4 
H-town Caddy 4 
BIG TEX 3 
ONEBADMEXZICAN 3 
houstone sadgirl 3 
alexprz2001 3 
FineLine 3 
SHOUT-MEDIA 3 
MR. OBSESSION 3 
HMART1970 3 
The Real D-Eazy 3 
Corey757 3 
BUD 3 
biggboy 3 
*1Biatch 3 
lowlow81 3 
BAGGED04 3 
thecandyman 3 
John_Wicked_Saenz 3 
RagtopPete 3 
lil_sexy 3 
stevie d 3 
87linkin 3 
LOS-SPIDERMAN 3 
flawless86 3 
Magnolia Kid 57 3 
geezzus 3 
cadillac_pimpin 3 
low01 3 
ROGER CLEMENS 3 
Virgin Surgeon 3 
malomonte 3 
chuyleal48 3 
Tuna_Sammich 3 
Hugecahonies 3 
chuca2007 3 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 3 
BigVics58 3 
J MANIC 3 
HLC.COM 3 
HOOLIGAN 3 
Lowrider Placas 3 
ROLLIN LUXURY 3 
rookiefromcali 3 
topless_66 3 
E 3 
ricndaregal 3 
BigBoi72 3 
indialoca63 3 
lolow 3 
screwed up loco 3 
radicalkingz 3 
ROLL'N 3 
Pure Hatred 3 
Mr.409 3 
Ruffwrtr2 3 
LISTO 3 
degre576 3 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 3 
LENETOWNTX 3 
TonyO 3 
squeegee king 3 
TECHNIQUES SIX3 3 
Notshort~but low83 3 
Houston Lowrider 3 
INDIVIDUALS~317 3 
Mannie Fre$h 3 
blackers10 3 
HULK 3 
BIG DIRTY 3 
RO.LIFER 3 
gorgeous85 3 
dannysnty 3 
FORTWORTHAZTEC 3 
Nasty 3 
str8_tripn_82 3 
supercutdog 3 
cartucho 3 
impalaconnection 2 
Krichard 2 
64sure 2 
ayc9889 2 
lboogie 2 
durty sanchez 2 
i.mei12 2 
youwith10 2 
ogbrkboy 2 
JasonJ 2 
blueouija 2 
slowmotion 2 
Boricua Customs 2 
wired61 2 
kustom_caddi88 2 
DKM ATX 2 
RobLouIzLuxurious 2 
wakko 2 
KLIQUE81 2 
86TXMonte 2 
D-TOWN 78 2 
driftshogun 2 
jusjuiceit 2 
KRAZYTOYZVP 2 
IMPALA JOHN 2 
BLVD 2 
Vicente Fox 2 
Yogi 2 
ogcaddy 2 
keepitcandy 2 
Montenegro_Adrian 2 
fleetwoodcabron 2 
Myron 2 
DA_SQUID 2 
bestwish 2 
Yung ****** 2 
RALPH_DOGG 2 
TEXASVVP 2 
LOW4LIFE.PREZ 2 
PedroF 2 
KeK21 that Pimp 2 
2DCADDY 2 
mypo54 2 
BIG_FAT_BLACK_COCK 2 
DANNY'S 66 2 
~~RED~~ 2 
Jose24 2 
TRUDAWG 2 
teach 2 
Silentdawg 2 
cutdog1978 2 
Eazy 2 
68niou1 2 
irving customz1 2 
ULA 2 
Calilolo 2 
REAL4LIFE CC 2 
green ice 2 
81coupedeville 2 
64RiDiN' 2 
THE HIGHWAY MAN 2 
BLVD. G 2 
mikey yu 2 
rojas 2 
Sleepy G 2 
EnchantedDrmzCEO 2 
back yard boogie 2 
Training Day 2 
nicole23 2 
Renaul 2 
281 REGAL 2 
Carlos Polishing 2 
INSIDIOUS 2 
HITMANN 2 
White Mike 2 
Go Go F 2 
Mr JuleZ 2 
AZTEKA 68 2 
xcano3 2 
JROCK 2 
CHRIS HANSEN 2 
RELIC 2 
El Santo 2 
htowns_players 2 
LC CONNECTEK 2 
ASP_Productions 2 
DUVAL 2 
Big_Money 2 
509Rider 2 
Howard 2 
Texas Massacre 2 
soyguera13 2 
Captain_Crunch 2 
smoothhoneypot 2 
montemanls 2 
FULLYCLOWNIN 2 
BOXERLAC 2 
htx_jkr 2 
Cadillac305 2 
REALTALK 2 
Nameless 2 
I TrAvIeSo I 2 
91PurplePeopleEater 2 
Chucks 2 
baggedgeo91 2 
turnin-heads 2 
countryrollerz 2 
Ryonboy 2 
SHOW & GO 214 2 
T BONE 2 
andre$$ 2 
subliminalmatt 2 
KLIQUE64 2 
BuThatsaCHRYSLER 2 
MIA 2 
H-ToWnBlue00 2 
ICECOLD63 2 
deleon63 2 
53BOMBA 2 
Crenshaw's Finest 2 
bagged90linkin 2 
ridinlowbaby 2 
FajitasOnGRill956 2 
tooly 2 
Estrella Car Club 2 
HTOWN_RIDER 2 
CHROME-N-PAINT 2 
hardline90 2 
OJ Hydraulics 2 
05_rider 1 
htown_manny17 1 
LOWX732 1 
moswtd 1 
DOUBLE-O 1 
Freakeone 1 
DuezPaid 1 
sysco83 1 
Pancho Claus 1 
mr.fisheye 1 
SLAMMINMEDIA 1 
RAY_512 1 
StrangeDeVille 1 
DOUBLE TROUBLE 1 
Momo64 1 
you_suck 1 
JERRYCORTEZ 1 
trill 1 
MR.64 WAGON 1 
214-CADDY 1 
kool_laidff 1 
M&M Promotions 1 
ms luxuriouscamel 1 
~FULLTIMER~ 1 
KEEPING IT REAL 1 
deadlyneonseeya 1 
impala_631 1 
ONESICKLS 1 
CHANGING MINDZ 1 
ChuyVega78Monte 1 
51 chevy 1 
MICC 1 
bebe 1 
WestsideRider 1 
POORHISPANIC 1 
Frameskraper 1 
big92fleet 1 
Lowlow76 1 
POPEYE4RMGT 1 
sluttybitch 1 
FROGGY405 1 
bluntman 1 
wwakkooo 1 
texas outlaw 1 
Mr.Fleetwood94 1 
blkvatonda93caddy 1 
MR. Qwik Deville 1 
utah66conv 1 
byrd 1 
FelonOne 1 
daniel2007 1 
hydro221 1 
CHISME 1 
jdelrioak47 1 
King Cobra III 1 
Homegirl_713 1 
MAGNIFICOS FINEST 1 
GrammarNinja 1 
82-REDRUM 1 
SEXXXYLATINABUNNY 1 
DALLASTEXASSOULJA 1 
BIG MICK-DOGG 1 
Sienna 1 
lowridinboyz 1 
ROLLERZ96SS 1 
topdog 1 
LifeAfterDeath 2 1 
Danmenace 1 
clowner14 1 
machonet022 1 
PAUL WALL 1 
King Krush 79 1 
87aerocoupe 1 
reggiemiller 1 
ICEBLOCC 1 
lindause 1 
1014cadillac 1 
D_I_G 1 
grizz 1 
WHITEPAC_ 1 
dirty ds 1 
THE MAJESTICS TX 1 
FREDLUX 1 
Orgasm Donor #138 1 
CAPRICHOSO86 1 
nastyplayazcrew 1 
Johnny_J 1 
dirty_duece 1 
villa 1 
Chico_Valentay 1 
rob's 84 1 
boricua619` 1 
4DA702 1 
undertaker321 1 
UFAMEA 1 
Pepper69R 1 
BONES 1 
fallen 1 
Airborne 1 
Lola La Trailera 1 
CarolinaGirl 1 
Deep West 1 
Cruz_Campos 1 
LooneyG 1 
regal ryda 1 
roxstar 1 
GMC_ED 1 
g-style 1 
The Snowman 1 
Str8crazy80 1 
onyourknees86 1 
KingoftheStreet 1 
Pure Xtc 1 
214loco 1 
mrbg 1 
vero 1 
brewtus104 1 
OGJordan 1 
djtwigsta 1 
solitoscarclub 1 
83Cizzoupe 1 
ASALTA_CULOS 1 
chickenfriedsteak 1 
peniswrinkle 1 
pnutbtrcandylac 1 
ElRody23 1 
ASP Promotions 1 
YeahItsaCobalt 1 
80cutty 1 
edelmiro13 1 
mrslorie 1 
lala77502 1 
65 SS downunder 1 
payasolocote 1 
BackBump61 1 
Class Act 1 
lincolnaholic 1 
drasticbean 1 
lowinccorp 1 
MiKLO 1 
DAVID63 1 
lowrider caddy 1 
BOUNDEDC.C 1 
Adams85 1 
MizzLowRiderLady 1 
O.G.H&E-Cadi 1 
Bejeweled_65 1 
DignityStyle 1 
LaLo_19 1 
MrBiggs7 1 
Velveeta00 1 
Sheriff Justice 1 
i rep 1 
God's Son2 1 
TU SAVES 1 
SWITCHCRAFT 1 
impalaniknak63 1 
BOYLEHEIGHTS 1 
just.love48 1 
H-town Caddi 1 
Windex 1 
LacTre 1 
sandman64 1 
MC-TEX 1 
TEXAS298 1 
KrS1 1 
GrimeyGrady 1 
SiLvErReGaL 1 
Dino 1 
SKR Girl 1 
cheloRO75 1 
knightsgirl19 1 
mrpuppet 1 
sexy007 1 
D.J. Midnite 1 
TAYLORMADE 1 
last minute customs 1 
Shanana 1 
low4life86 1 
Big Rich 1 
BARRIOS 1 
LocstaH 1 
Steve Urkel 1 
Screwed & Cutt 1 
$montana505$ 1 
luxuriousloc's 1 
TopCopOG 1 
luxuriousjr81 1 
badwayz30 1 
64/53doitall 1 
screwedupvato 1 
Daffy 1 
SANTINO MARELLA 1 
unique27 1 
spreadinglies 1 
dreamnew26 1 
Legions Domino 1 
caddi-licious 1 
H*town~shorty 1 
PURE H8 1 
celbii 1 
lil_sad_girl 1 
Gangsta Edition 1 
carnalesstyle 1 
uce84 1 
MELMEL2222 1 
KAKALAK 1 
67Caprice 1 
BlakeHermann 1 
DELTORO HYDRAULICS 1 
BIGGGBODYFLEET 1 
rotten apple 1 
cold hard cash 1 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 1 
ButchFragrance 1 
Austin Ace 1 
Hustler847 1 
majestix65 1 
BLVDzilLesT23 1 
lolohopper81 1 
blvddown 1 
cutlass_rider 1 
elchuntaroguapo 1 
ke miras 1 
MRPITIFUL 1 
TrinityGarden 1 
zeus 1 
BigC 1 
PICAZZO 1 
STR8_CLOWN'N 1 
Classic - Landau 1 
creativekustoms1 1 
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 1 
chologoodtimes 1 
just4fun 1 
Boogie Nights 1 
cassandra 1 
BLOCKSTYLE84 1 
estupet_beach 1 
CHOCHI 1 
wildponey 1 
DownByLaw 1 
COWABUNGA51 1 
TOPPLESS86 1 
Sweet Adictions 1 
slimed 1 
stacklifehydraulics 1 
mexicool270 1 
shrimpscampi 1 
Suburban Swingin 1 
House_50 1 
haze1995 1 
83's Finest 1 
ford50killa 1 
61 Impala on 3 1 
_Bandido_ 1 
Tradions_CO-719 1 
Loganite 1 
THEUNBANABLETEXAN 1 
CHICANO MAN 1 
PENALPLEASURES 1 
jojo 1 
kandypaint 1 
SIX-8*CAPRICE 1 
sblujan 1 
HITHARD 1 
LOS de BLE 1 
nelsonberrocal 1 
Midwest Ridaz 1 
BigMatt713 1 
sittin_straight 1 
drgndawagn 1 
jr. maniacos 1 
bigwilllowkey 1 
pinstripe.manny 1 
RuffNeck Rill 1 
Lorena Rios 1 
texanheadturner 1 
mr.debonair 1 
Rascal King 1 
Caddy4DatAZZ 1 
#1 Fan 1 
ASPProductions 1 
carucha64 1 
Chevillacs 1 
Big I Hou Tex 1 
tddbrumfield 1 
rollerzonlyabq 1 
Cali Way 1 
clever.girl51 1 
CCE_GiRL 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 03:50 PM~15154328
> *u buying?
> *


why not, i'm bawlin' like that


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2009, 03:58 PM~15154389
> *Poster Posts
> Devious Sixty8 19748
> DJLATIN 18947
> ...


cant be right


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol you #1 (L)


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whats up H-Town!!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 04:06 PM~15154460
> *lol you #1 (L)
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 01:11 PM~15153873
> *almost, but these peps talkn about they work 6 12s, i said, damn thats too many hours
> *


SHIT WHERES THIS PLACE AT IS BETTER THAN NOTHING I WORK 7/12 IF I HAVE TO AM NOT EVEN WORKIN 1/12 NOW     :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Sep 22 2009, 02:10 PM~15154500
> *Whats up H-Town!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

05_rider 1 
htown_manny17 1 
LOWX732 1 
moswtd 1 
DOUBLE-O 1 
Freakeone 1 
DuezPaid 1 
sysco83 1 
Pancho Claus 1 
mr.fisheye 1 
SLAMMINMEDIA 1 
RAY_512 1 
StrangeDeVille 1 
DOUBLE TROUBLE 1 
Momo64 1 
you_suck 1 
JERRYCORTEZ 1 
trill 1 
MR.64 WAGON 1 
214-CADDY 1 
kool_laidff 1 
M&M Promotions 1 
ms luxuriouscamel 1 
~FULLTIMER~ 1 
KEEPING IT REAL 1 
deadlyneonseeya 1 
impala_631 1 
ONESICKLS 1 
CHANGING MINDZ 1 
ChuyVega78Monte 1 
51 chevy 1 
MICC 1 
bebe 1 
WestsideRider 1 
POORHISPANIC 1 
Frameskraper 1 
big92fleet 1 
Lowlow76 1 
POPEYE4RMGT 1 
sluttybitch 1 
FROGGY405 1 
bluntman 1 
wwakkooo 1 
texas outlaw 1 
Mr.Fleetwood94 1 
blkvatonda93caddy 1 
MR. Qwik Deville 1 
utah66conv 1 
byrd 1 
FelonOne 1 
daniel2007 1 
hydro221 1 
CHISME 1 
jdelrioak47 1 
King Cobra III 1 
Homegirl_713 1 
MAGNIFICOS FINEST 1 
GrammarNinja 1 
82-REDRUM 1 
SEXXXYLATINABUNNY 1 
DALLASTEXASSOULJA 1 
BIG MICK-DOGG 1 
Sienna 1 
lowridinboyz 1 
ROLLERZ96SS 1 
topdog 1 
LifeAfterDeath 2 1 
Danmenace 1 
clowner14 1 
machonet022 1 
PAUL WALL 1 
King Krush 79 1 
87aerocoupe 1 
reggiemiller 1 
ICEBLOCC 1 
lindause 1 
1014cadillac 1 
D_I_G 1 
grizz 1 
WHITEPAC_ 1 
dirty ds 1 
THE MAJESTICS TX 1 
FREDLUX 1 
Orgasm Donor #138 1 
CAPRICHOSO86 1 
nastyplayazcrew 1 
Johnny_J 1 
dirty_duece 1 
villa 1 
Chico_Valentay 1 
rob's 84 1 
boricua619` 1 
4DA702 1 
undertaker321 1 
UFAMEA 1 
Pepper69R 1 
BONES 1 
fallen 1 
Airborne 1 
Lola La Trailera 1 
CarolinaGirl 1 
Deep West 1 
Cruz_Campos 1 
LooneyG 1 
regal ryda 1 
roxstar 1 
GMC_ED 1 
g-style 1 
The Snowman 1 
Str8crazy80 1 
onyourknees86 1 
KingoftheStreet 1 
Pure Xtc 1 
214loco 1 
mrbg 1 
vero 1 
brewtus104 1 
OGJordan 1 
djtwigsta 1 
solitoscarclub 1 
83Cizzoupe 1 
ASALTA_CULOS 1 
chickenfriedsteak 1 
peniswrinkle 1 
pnutbtrcandylac 1 
ElRody23 1 
ASP Promotions 1 
YeahItsaCobalt 1 
80cutty 1 
edelmiro13 1 
mrslorie 1 
lala77502 1 
65 SS downunder 1 
payasolocote 1 
BackBump61 1 
Class Act 1 
lincolnaholic 1 
drasticbean 1 
lowinccorp 1 
MiKLO 1 
DAVID63 1 
lowrider caddy 1 
BOUNDEDC.C 1 
Adams85 1 
MizzLowRiderLady 1 
O.G.H&E-Cadi 1 
Bejeweled_65 1 
DignityStyle 1 
LaLo_19 1 
MrBiggs7 1 
Velveeta00 1 
Sheriff Justice 1 
i rep 1 
God's Son2 1 
TU SAVES 1 
SWITCHCRAFT 1 
impalaniknak63 1 
BOYLEHEIGHTS 1 
just.love48 1 
H-town Caddi 1 
Windex 1 
LacTre 1 
sandman64 1 
MC-TEX 1 
TEXAS298 1 
KrS1 1 
GrimeyGrady 1 
SiLvErReGaL 1 
Dino 1 
SKR Girl 1 
cheloRO75 1 
knightsgirl19 1 
mrpuppet 1 
sexy007 1 
D.J. Midnite 1 
TAYLORMADE 1 
last minute customs 1 
Shanana 1 
low4life86 1 
Big Rich 1 
BARRIOS 1 
LocstaH 1 
Steve Urkel 1 
Screwed & Cutt 1 
$montana505$ 1 
luxuriousloc's 1 
TopCopOG 1 
luxuriousjr81 1 
badwayz30 1 
64/53doitall 1 
screwedupvato 1 
Daffy 1 
SANTINO MARELLA 1 
unique27 1 
spreadinglies 1 
dreamnew26 1 
Legions Domino 1 
caddi-licious 1 
H*town~shorty 1 
PURE H8 1 
celbii 1 
lil_sad_girl 1 
Gangsta Edition 1 
carnalesstyle 1 
uce84 1 
MELMEL2222 1 
KAKALAK 1 
67Caprice 1 
BlakeHermann 1 
DELTORO HYDRAULICS 1 
BIGGGBODYFLEET 1 
rotten apple 1 
cold hard cash 1 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 1 
ButchFragrance 1 
Austin Ace 1 
Hustler847 1 
majestix65 1 
BLVDzilLesT23 1 
lolohopper81 1 
blvddown 1 
cutlass_rider 1 
elchuntaroguapo 1 
ke miras 1 
MRPITIFUL 1 
TrinityGarden 1 
zeus 1 
BigC 1 
PICAZZO 1 
STR8_CLOWN'N 1 
Classic - Landau 1 
creativekustoms1 1 
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 1 
chologoodtimes 1 
just4fun 1 
Boogie Nights 1 
cassandra 1 
BLOCKSTYLE84 1 
estupet_beach 1 
CHOCHI 1 
wildponey 1 
DownByLaw 1 
COWABUNGA51 1 
TOPPLESS86 1 
Sweet Adictions 1 
slimed 1 
stacklifehydraulics 1 
mexicool270 1 
shrimpscampi 1 
Suburban Swingin 1 
House_50 1 
haze1995 1 
83's Finest 1 
ford50killa 1 
61 Impala on 3 1 
_Bandido_ 1 
Tradions_CO-719 1 
Loganite 1 
THEUNBANABLETEXAN 1 
CHICANO MAN 1 
PENALPLEASURES 1 
jojo 1 
kandypaint 1 
SIX-8*CAPRICE 1 
sblujan 1 
HITHARD 1 
LOS de BLE 1 
nelsonberrocal 1 
Midwest Ridaz 1 
BigMatt713 1 
sittin_straight 1 
drgndawagn 1 
jr. maniacos 1 
bigwilllowkey 1 
pinstripe.manny 1 
RuffNeck Rill 1 
Lorena Rios 1 
texanheadturner 1 
mr.debonair 1 
Rascal King 1 
Caddy4DatAZZ 1 
#1 Fan 1 
ASPProductions 1 
carucha64 1 
Chevillacs 1 
Big I Hou Tex 1 
tddbrumfield 1 
rollerzonlyabq 1 
Cali Way 1 
clever.girl51 1 
CCE_GiRL 1 



losers...... :biggrin: 



--------------------

I'VE BEEN PART OF MANY CULTS, SOMTIMES AS A LEADER SOMTIMES AS A FOLLOWER, BUT I FOUND YOU MAKE ALOT MORE MONEY AS THE LEADER.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2009, 01:58 PM~15154389
> *Poster Posts
> 
> Lord Goofy 3028
> ...


add that together..lol 5487 :biggrin: i should be between liv4lacs and ragalac.."no ****"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2009, 03:58 PM~15154389
> *Poster Posts
> Devious Sixty8 19748
> DJLATIN 18947
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just saw a 64 4 door bel air with 84s at parker and 59, now i know what im putting on my 4 door rust bucket


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2009, 02:40 PM~15154745
> *just saw a 64 4 door bel air with 84s at parker and 59, now i know what im putting on my 4 door rust bucket
> *


that aint shit ..saw a primered one yestarday with a skull with horns on the hood.. :uh: 2dr


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

does this lecab on 84z have a uce plaque @3:27? i see palm trees


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 22 2009, 02:17 PM~15153949
> *:biggrin: ..fuck richmond..
> *


x2


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Everyday Life In Pasadena TX


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 22 2009, 04:40 PM~15154745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just needs a mural and it'd be tight


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2009, 03:50 PM~15154829
> *does this lecab on 84z have a uce plaque @3:27? i see palm trees
> 
> 
> ...


idgaf




i was wondering wtf they were doing at ingrando that day.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2009, 02:58 PM~15154917
> *bondo?
> just needs a mural and it'd be tight
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 22 2009, 04:56 PM~15154888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2009, 04:50 PM~15154829
> *does this lecab on 84z have a uce plaque @3:27? i see palm trees
> 
> 
> ...


NAW ITS IN SUM CLUB FROM CORPUS CRISTI


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2009, 05:04 PM~15154982
> *NAW ITS IN SUM CLUB FROM CORPUS CRISTI
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2009, 01:58 PM~15154389
> *Poster Posts
> Devious Sixty8 19748
> DJLATIN 18947
> ...


on the top 20, :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HOMIE JUST SENT ME A PIC OF A NEW CAMARO ON GORILLA POKES


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

10002 PAGES OF.... SHIT TALKIN.... NORIDIN.... HOPPIN.... CARSHOW.... COVERAGE.... DEEZNUTZ.... DISDICK.... RIDIN.... WHERE WE CRUZIN JACKSTANDS.... PAMALA ANDERSON MURALS.... 4DOORS.... BUCKETS.... PHOTOSHOPPIN.... WEAKSHOULDERS....TUBAPLAYIN..... BITCHASSNESS.... CADILLACS.... IMPALAS.... NEONS.... CAPALAS.... CAPRICES.... CHONES.... FOCUS SS.... SPOKESNJUICE....BIGRIMS...LAWS KICKED US OUT....WEIGHT....KAREOKE....SOUTHSIDE.....NAWFSIDE....CHIPPIN....BUMPERCHECKIN.... AND WE STILL DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO RICHMOND AVE :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2009, 03:07 PM~15155008
> *HOMIE JUST SENT ME A PIC OF A NEW CAMARO ON GORILLA POKES
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2009, 05:22 PM~15155150
> *10002 PAGES OF.... SHIT TALKIN.... NORIDIN.... HOPPIN.... CARSHOW.... COVERAGE.... DEEZNUTZ.... DISDICK.... RIDIN.... WHERE WE CRUZIN JACKSTANDS.... PAMALA ANDERSON MURALS.... 4DOORS.... BUCKETS.... PHOTOSHOPPIN.... WEAKSHOULDERS....TUBAPLAYIN..... BITCHASSNESS.... CADILLACS.... IMPALAS.... NEONS.... CAPALAS.... CAPRICES.... CHONES.... FOCUS SS.... SPOKESNJUICE....BIGRIMS...LAWS KICKED US OUT....WEIGHT....KAREOKE....SOUTHSIDE.....NAWFSIDE....CHIPPIN....BUMPERCHECKIN.... AND WE STILL DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO RICHMOND AVE :dunno:
> *


thats singular. only one person did that


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2009, 03:22 PM~15155150
> *10002 PAGES OF.... SHIT TALKIN.... NORIDIN.... HOPPIN.... CARSHOW.... COVERAGE.... DEEZNUTZ.... DISDICK.... RIDIN.... WHERE WE CRUZIN JACKSTANDS.... PAMALA ANDERSON MURALS.... 4DOORS.... BUCKETS.... PHOTOSHOPPIN.... WEAKSHOULDERS....TUBAPLAYIN..... BITCHASSNESS.... CADILLACS.... IMPALAS.... NEONS.... CAPALAS.... CAPRICES.... CHONES.... FOCUS SS.... SPOKESNJUICE....BIGRIMS...LAWS KICKED US OUT....WEIGHT....KAREOKE....SOUTHSIDE.....NAWFSIDE....CHIPPIN....BUMPERCHECKIN.... AND WE STILL DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO RICHMOND AVE :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tubaplaying


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2009, 05:07 PM~15155008
> *HOMIE JUST SENT ME A PIC OF A NEW CAMARO ON GORILLA POKES
> *


 i dont care how much them rims cost. still look like shit.. i think.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2009, 05:31 PM~15155249
> *i dont care how much them rims cost.  still look like shit.. i think.
> *


just like the ugly duckling of the impalas-the 68


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 22 2009, 05:26 PM~15155186
> *
> *


KRAZYTOYZ CC.?????? SAY IT AINT SO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2009, 05:38 PM~15155327
> *just like the ugly duckling of the impalas-the 65
> *


yeah


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 22 2009, 04:56 PM~15154888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 NICE,BUT WHERES UR CAR AT HOMMIE?... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2009, 05:22 PM~15155150
> *10002 PAGES OF.... SHIT TALKIN.... NORIDIN.... HOPPIN.... CARSHOW.... COVERAGE.... DEEZNUTZ.... DISDICK.... RIDIN.... WHERE WE CRUZIN JACKSTANDS.... PAMALA ANDERSON MURALS.... 4DOORS.... BUCKETS.... PHOTOSHOPPIN.... WEAKSHOULDERS....TUBAPLAYIN..... BITCHASSNESS.... CADILLACS.... IMPALAS.... NEONS.... CAPALAS.... CAPRICES.... CHONES.... FOCUS SS.... SPOKESNJUICE....BIGRIMS...LAWS KICKED US OUT....WEIGHT....KAREOKE....SOUTHSIDE.....NAWFSIDE....CHIPPIN....BUMPERCHECKIN.... AND WE STILL DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO RICHMOND AVE :dunno:
> *


forgot a few...

TRANNYS
STEPDADDY DAYCARE
SNEAK DISSIN' 
SMOKE ONE!
ARE YOU HOT?
DUECE'S OUT THE ROOF'S
"RIGHT KIT FOR THE RIGHT CAR" OVER AT MIDTOWN HYDRAULICS


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 22 2009, 05:01 PM~15155580
> * NICE,BUT WHERES UR CAR AT HOMMIE?... :biggrin:
> *


i saw his car sunday at that show didn't you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

power balls cylinder cups and coils sold. still have 1 set of 12s i want to sell when i take them off of the 60.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 22 2009, 04:01 PM~15155580
> * NICE,BUT WHERES UR CAR AT HOMMIE?... :biggrin:
> *


ouch :twak:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 22 2009, 05:01 PM~15155580
> * NICE,BUT WHERES UR CAR AT HOMMIE?... :biggrin:
> *


BUILT NOT BOUGHT ***** !


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 22 2009, 04:01 PM~15155580
> * NICE,BUT WHERES UR CAR AT HOMMIE?... :biggrin:
> *



u saw it in person on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 22 2009, 07:48 PM~15157348
> *u saw it in person on sunday  :biggrin:
> *


AND IF HE DIDN'T WELL NOW HE DID.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 06:50 PM~15157367
> *AND IF HE DIDN'T WELL NOW HE DID.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 22 2009, 12:42 AM~15149309
> *estoy trabajando en la wagon 59 , ya la quiero terminar  ya tengo el frame listo solo falta que la pinten.
> 
> ya que salga este yonke  varios van a llorar ,  ya vez que  nomas traen  pintura y cromos y se cren un chingo  aunque no pegen ni madres.
> ...


ASI ES COMPA PURO PARA DELANTE!!  ECHELE CHINGASOS MIENTRAS SE PUEDA...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 22 2009, 12:51 AM~15149368
> *
> *


  QUE ROLLO PRIMO...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 08:43 PM~15157289
> *BUILT NOT BOUGHT ***** !
> 
> 
> ...


LONG TIME COMMIN FOR YA MARIO......LOOKS BAD ASS


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2009, 07:16 PM~15157622
> *LONG TIME COMMIN FOR YA MARIO......LOOKS BAD ASS
> *


thanx homie!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 05:07 PM~15155007
> *on the top 20, :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: me 3


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 08:43 PM~15157289
> *BUILT NOT BOUGHT ***** !
> 
> 
> ...


he aint ready to pull up!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 09:29 PM~15157772
> *he aint ready to pull up!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:29 PM~15157772
> *he aint ready to pull up!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2009, 07:50 PM~15157367
> *AND IF HE DIDN'T WELL NOW HE DID.
> *


we seen it ....the mann just wanted the other peeps to see it too.......... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2009, 04:17 PM~15155784
> *forgot a few...
> 
> TRANNYS
> ...


and the most important, CHIPPERS AND HATERZ :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 09:34 PM~15157847
> *:0  :0
> *


im back on da bumper..... between 86" and 90" i need a scale!!!! oh non stuck!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:37 PM~15157890
> *im back on da bumper..... between 86" and 90" i need a scale!!!! oh non stuck!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 BY URSELF?, OR did you go borrow some magic :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 22 2009, 09:44 PM~15157977
> *:0  :0  :0 BY URSELF?, OR did you go borrow some magic :uh:
> *


BY MYSELF WUEY!!! :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:51 PM~15158077
> *BY MYSELF WUEY!!! :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:51 PM~15158077
> *BY MYSELF WUEY!!! :twak:
> *


Daz wuz up tony doin it, keep up homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pat why your sw cholo gang tagging up westbury high school on the news


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 10:09 PM~15158330
> *pat why your sw cholo gang tagging up westbury high school on the news
> *


 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 08:09 PM~15158330
> *pat why your sw cholo gang tagging up westbury high school on the news
> *


I went 2 westbury high 2 year ago wutafuck ninjas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uh oh high skoo set trippin' 




hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 22 2009, 08:22 PM~15158534
> *I went 2 westbury high 2 year ago wutafuck ninjas
> *


94-98 here. gasmer tx represent :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

best i can remember.. 
87-88 austin h.s.
88-89 milby h.s.
89-89 george i sanchez alt school
89-90 milby h.s.
90-91 kalamazoo h.s. (kalamzoo mi, don't even ask)


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 08:26 PM~15158604
> *94-98 here. gasmer tx represent  :biggrin:
> *


 good ass times I used 2 skip all da time lookin 4 bitches around da skoo on my chipper till I got kick out :huh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2009, 08:35 PM~15158727
> *best i can remember..
> 87-88 austin h.s.
> 88-89 milby h.s.
> ...


Damn fool u old lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 22 2009, 08:35 PM~15158744
> * good ass times I used 2 skip all da time lookin 4 bitches around da skoo on my  chipper till I got kick out :huh:
> *


we used to make bomb threats from the pay phone in the cafeteria :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 22 2009, 10:37 PM~15158763
> *Damn fool u old lol
> *


yup and don't give a fk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 10:38 PM~15158781
> *we used to make bomb threats from the pay phone in the cafeteria  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2009, 08:39 PM~15158795
> *:uh:
> *


the dude who bought your ls from me was the worst one, ***** got expelled and arrested for kicking in the vending machine


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 08:38 PM~15158781
> *we used to make bomb threats from the pay phone in the cafeteria  :biggrin:
> *


No mames fuck it u meet big man fuckin big ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 10:40 PM~15158825
> *the dude who bought your ls from me was the worst one, ***** got expelled and arrested for kicking in the vending machine
> *


my schools we got expelled for kicking heads in not vending machines. namsayin'


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2009, 08:38 PM~15158782
> *yup and don't give a fk
> *


Fuck it is all good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2009, 08:43 PM~15158862
> *my schools we got expelled for kicking heads in not vending machines.  namsayin'
> *


i was at milby 3 days a week :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 10:44 PM~15158883
> *i was at milby 3 days a week  :biggrin:
> *


thats about as many times i showed up a week.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:37 PM~15157890
> *im back on da bumper..... between 86" and 90" i need a scale!!!! oh non stuck!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Me da gusto k tu carro este brincando. Por k no los brincamos este domingo.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:37 PM~15157890
> *im back on da bumper..... between 86" and 90" i need a scale!!!! oh non stuck!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Me da gusto k tu carro este brincando. Por k no los brincamos este domingo.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 22 2009, 07:29 PM~15157772
> *he aint ready to pull up!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: I'll leave that to yall


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 22 2009, 07:35 PM~15157856
> *we seen it ....the mann just wanted the other peeps to see it too.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 22 2009, 04:46 PM~15154788
> *that aint shit ..saw a primered one yestarday with a skull with horns on the hood.. :uh: 2dr
> *


I saw somthing even more retarded yesterday a black guy driving a General Lee Charger (dukes of hazard) complete with the rebal flag on the roof. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2009, 09:44 PM~15158883
> *i was at milby 3 days a week  :biggrin:
> *


x2
+1


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 23 2009, 08:09 AM~15161603
> *I saw somthing even more retarded yesterday a black guy driving a General Lee Charger (dukes of hazard) complete with the rebal flag on the roof.  :uh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2009, 04:22 PM~15155150
> *10002 PAGES OF.... SHIT TALKIN.... NORIDIN.... HOPPIN.... CARSHOW.... COVERAGE.... DEEZNUTZ.... DISDICK.... RIDIN.... WHERE WE CRUZIN JACKSTANDS.... PAMALA ANDERSON MURALS.... 4DOORS.... BUCKETS.... PHOTOSHOPPIN.... WEAKSHOULDERS....TUBAPLAYIN..... BITCHASSNESS.... CADILLACS.... IMPALAS.... NEONS.... CAPALAS.... CAPRICES.... CHONES.... FOCUS SS.... SPOKESNJUICE....BIGRIMS...LAWS KICKED US OUT....WEIGHT....KAREOKE....SOUTHSIDE.....NAWFSIDE....CHIPPIN....BUMPERCHECKIN.... AND WE STILL DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO RICHMOND AVE :dunno:
> *


and groupies! :wave:

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 23 2009, 09:51 AM~15162241
> *and groupies! :wave:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


and Home Wreckas!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 22 2009, 09:58 PM~15159943
> *Me da gusto k tu carro este brincando.  Por k no los brincamos este domingo.
> *


Q onda brown como andamos


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 23 2009, 08:51 AM~15162241
> *and groupies! :wave:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

.
.
.
.
*ULA HOPTOBERFEST 2009: * *[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500385&st=0*[/url]


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 23 2009, 08:23 AM~15162443
> *Q onda brown como andamos
> *


Esperando a tony a ber si se anima. a brincar


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

QVOS? 
WHERES THE BEST PLACE TO GET TROPHIES FROM IN HOUSTON?
I WANT SOMETHING REALLY NICE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 23 2009, 01:00 PM~15163798
> *QVOS?
> WHERES THE BEST PLACE TO GET TROPHIES FROM IN HOUSTON?
> I WANT SOMETHING REALLY NICE
> *


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

WHERE?
GETTING EVERYTHING SET UP FOR THE CARSHOW?
ANY SUGGESTIONS ON CATEGORIES?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 23 2009, 12:15 PM~15163930
> *WHERE?
> GETTING EVERYTHING SET UP FOR THE CARSHOW?
> ANY SUGGESTIONS ON CATEGORIES?
> *


you know i got it all covered, just give me a text when u ready.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 23 2009, 06:22 AM~15161452
> *:nono: I'll leave that to yall
> *


WE GOT U MARIO WIT SOUTHSIDE'S ELCO COMING REAL SOON !!! :yes: :yesTONKA)


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 23 2009, 09:56 AM~15163209
> *Esperando a tony a ber si se anima. a brincar
> *


Orale esta chido


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 23 2009, 01:15 PM~15163930
> *WHERE?
> GETTING EVERYTHING SET UP FOR THE CARSHOW?
> ANY SUGGESTIONS ON CATEGORIES?
> *


worse bucket


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WUZ-UP MxBLANCAG
:wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2009, 01:40 PM~15164805
> *worse bucket
> *


nga wants a trophie


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2009, 09:14 AM~15162381
> *and Home Wreckas!!
> *


AND WINE COOLER DRINKERS!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Sep 23 2009, 10:04 AM~15162745
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

are yall SINGLE or DOUBLE pump for KOS in da 713 832 need to no ?TEAM BMT cuz we are COMEIN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 23 2009, 02:46 PM~15164859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


queers 

its all about coronas and patron shots


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Sep 23 2009, 03:24 PM~15165255
> *are yall SINGLE or DOUBLE pump for KOS in da 713 832 need to no ?TEAM BMT  cuz we are COMEIN
> *


no clue wtf he said :dunno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 11:26 AM~15164057
> *WE GOT U MARIO WIT SOUTHSIDE'S ELCO COMING REAL SOON !!! :yes:  :yesTONKA)
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Sep 23 2009, 03:24 PM~15165255
> *are yall SINGLE or DOUBLE pump for KOS in da 713 832 need to no ?TEAM BMT  cuz we are COMEIN
> *


what?:|


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2009, 02:12 PM~15165655
> *what?:|
> *


sup homie how's the 5' commin?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 23 2009, 04:16 PM~15165679
> *sup homie how's the 5' commin?
> *


slower than ever  . fucken school is expensive. not even close to the spring semester and already have to save for that.


but rust is gonna get taken care of soon :cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2009, 02:18 PM~15165698
> *slower than ever  . fucken school is expensive. not even close to the spring semester and already have to save for that.
> but rust is gonna get taken care of soon  :cheesy:
> *


kool..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 23 2009, 04:22 PM~15165731
> *kool..
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Sep 23 2009, 01:24 PM~15165255
> *are yall SINGLE or DOUBLE pump for KOS in da 713 832 need to no ?TEAM BMT  cuz we are COMEIN
> *


single or double, it doesnt matter as long u drive it to the hang out, picnic, or carshow,  

BMT, =BLACK MAGIC TEXAS? :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 22 2009, 09:58 PM~15159943
> *Me da gusto k tu carro este brincando.  Por k no los brincamos este domingo.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 23 2009, 02:54 PM~15166052
> *single or double, it doesnt matter as long u drive it to the hang out, picnic, or carshow,
> 
> BMT, =BLACK MAGIC TEXAS? :0
> *


prolly beamount


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15163930
> *WHERE?
> GETTING EVERYTHING SET UP FOR THE CARSHOW?
> ANY SUGGESTIONS ON CATEGORIES?
> *


yea heres a suggestion

1st place best overall
2nd place best overall
3rd place best overall

keep it simple :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

diz ***** always with flats :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 23 2009, 03:07 PM~15166177
> *diz ***** always with flats :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a 5 20 :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 22 2009, 08:48 PM~15157348
> *u saw it in person on sunday  :biggrin:
> *



I KNO I DID,BITCH IS BAD,BUT IT AINT ON THAT PIC,WATZ UP WIT THAT FOO?....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2009, 05:38 PM~15155327
> *just like the ugly duckling of the impalas-the 68
> *




:guns: :guns: :nono:


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

YEA BEAUMONT


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 23 2009, 03:07 PM~15166177
> *diz ***** always with flats :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bubbles has that retarded man strength....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 11:26 AM~15164057
> *WE GOT U MARIO WIT SOUTHSIDE'S ELCO COMING REAL SOON !!! :yes:  :yesTONKA)
> *


asle hickey ...ton-key


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 23 2009, 05:31 PM~15166348
> *:guns:  :guns:  :nono:
> *


dont mind him.. he aint shyt.. he has a *4 door 65 *with more rusty then the titanic. and he wants to be yappin about ugly cars.


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 23 2009, 05:18 PM~15166742
> *dont mind him.. he aint shyt..  he has a 4 door 65 with more rusty then the titanic. and he wants to be yappin about ugly cars.
> *


4 door why would you fix up a 4 door i use those as a donor car who has a 4 door fixed up with rust


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 23 2009, 06:24 PM~15166800
> *4 door why would you fix up a 4 door i use those  as a donor car  who has a 4 door fixed up with rust
> *


do what you do ill do what i do


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

THE HOP GAME IS ABOUT TO BLOW UP IN H TOWN   





:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 23 2009, 05:45 PM~15166994
> *THE HOP GAME IS ABOUT TO BLOW UP IN H TOWN
> :biggrin:
> *


show me dont tell me


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2009, 03:41 PM~15165909
> *:nicoderm:
> *


ready to cut my grass?

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/6602983612ea897b/


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2009, 07:19 PM~15167324
> *ready to cut my grass?
> 
> :uh:
> *


yup im ready, :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2009, 06:22 PM~15167352
> *yup im ready,  :cheesy:
> *


that bich about few inches taller than you


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2009, 07:27 PM~15167393
> *that bich about few inches taller than you
> *


 :wow: im ready


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> THE HOP GAME IS ABOUT TO BLOW UP IN H TOWN
> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> Ill bring my 4 battery 20" gettin off the ground chipper next time :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Sep 23 2009, 03:07 PM~15166177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my dick has retarded strength.. 
you taliban metal man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

umm hmmmm....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > THE HOP GAME IS ABOUT TO BLOW UP IN H TOWN
> > :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> > Ill bring my 4 battery 20" gettin off the ground chipper next time :0


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15163930
> *WHERE?
> GETTING EVERYTHING SET UP FOR THE CARSHOW?
> ANY SUGGESTIONS ON CATEGORIES?
> *


HEY, GURL

WHEN IS THA CARSHOW........
AND ARE U HAVIN IT @ THA SAME PLACE.......
:thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2009, 05:35 PM~15167472
> *umm hmmmm....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 .. like dem seats sic..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2009, 07:35 PM~15167472
> *umm hmmmm....
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: looking good darkness


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 22 2009, 11:58 PM~15159943
> *Me da gusto k tu carro este brincando.  Por k no los brincamos este domingo.
> *


ur just gonna have to wait a while homie, hasta que se alivie mi vieja!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Sep 23 2009, 11:56 AM~15163209
> *Esperando a tony a ber si se anima. a brincar
> *


 :nono: :nono: wifey said i cant come out and play till i fix everything at my land so we can move already... :angry:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

WORKING AROUND THE CLOCK. FRAME DONE AND ROLLIN! DO YOU THINK IT WILL MAKE IT FOR MAGNIFICOS? 

59 WAGON SINGLE PUMP (A.K.A.) AT1 HINA :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 10:48 PM~15169494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  something new


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2009, 06:35 PM~15167472
> *umm hmmmm....
> 
> 
> ...



looking good


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

THE NEXT BUCKET TO HIT THE STREETS....IT'S A HOOD THING.......NIGA PLS....LOL


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 10:23 PM~15169916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT SKID. GO TO SLEEP LEROY!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner+Sep 23 2009, 01:24 PM~15165255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 BEAUMONT is coming up. I have been working in Beaumont for 2 years and the lowrider game here is coming up slowly but they getting it done. I work with a couple of them and they got some pretty tight rides. SOUTHSIDE hooked up a ride with paint job n switches. My old BLAZER is out here too making some power moves in the future. BUT its all about the 281 - 713 HOMIE!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Mayne "THA BIZNESS"


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 24 2009, 08:53 AM~15172203
> *
> *


you ready?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 24 2009, 07:15 AM~15172335
> *:0  BEAUMONT is coming up. I have been working in Beaumont for 2 years and the lowrider game here is coming up slowly but they getting it done. I work with a couple of them and they got some pretty tight rides. SOUTHSIDE hooked up a ride with paint job n switches. My old BLAZER is out here too making some power moves in the future. BUT its all about the 281 - 713 HOMIE!
> *


some guy from bmt wanted to trade m 62 for a regal with chrome under i didnt get his name though


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 23 2009, 03:58 PM~15166569
> *asle hickey ...ton-key
> *


DON'T ME STARTED MOSCI I HEARD UR THA HICKEY KING ( MAYNE ) .....  :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Sep 24 2009, 12:04 PM~15173805
> *DON'T ME STARTED MOSCI I HEARD UR THA HICKEY KING ( MAYNE ) .....   :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

whats up H.TOWN :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2009, 10:02 AM~15173791
> *some guy from bmt wanted to trade m 62 for a regal with chrome under i didnt get his name though
> *


Oh yeah, I didnt go to Beaumont today, im here in the Bay at our other branch. But I know who you talking about. I will ask him tomorrow when I see him at work. I think his regal is RED? They have some cars lifted, they also have a cruise/chill park where they hang out on Sundays. They say it gets tight, but alot of elbows and big rims chill there too


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 09:48 PM~15169494
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Orale!!  Is it going to be PINK  :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man this weather fuckin sucks


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2009, 12:57 PM~15174812
> *man this weather fuckin sucks
> *


x2


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 23 2009, 07:43 PM~15168845
> *:nicoderm: looking good darkness
> *


who did them i need mind done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Sep 24 2009, 03:01 PM~15175278
> *who did them i need mind done
> *


DEEEEZ NUUUUUUTZ!!!!!!!!!!

caught you slippin rob


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by at1hina+Sep 24 2009, 01:09 PM~15174440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm diggin' it  you just mad you don't have chance to use that a/c you all teeheehee about


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

aNYBODY IN HTOWN GOT A PASSENGER FENDER FOR A 86-88 LS MONTE?OR EVEN A 81-85 I CAN MODIFIY.THANKS


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

beaumont car. painted by sic, set up by southside..


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Sep 24 2009, 02:46 PM~15175725
> *aNYBODY IN HTOWN GOT A PASSENGER FENDER FOR A 86-88 LS MONTE?OR EVEN A 81-85 I CAN MODIFIY.THANKS
> *


I GOT ONE HIT ME UP 713-249-0373


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> there use to be this dude that had pink luxury sport. real OG mack right there
> i'm diggin' it
> 
> Well I'm sure Tonio can pull it off but if it's gonna have my "name" then I would go with hot candy pink and black "SIK" design, shit there won't be another like it, no immitating here, all original down to the *AT1 PISTON PUMP *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Sep 24 2009, 03:56 PM~15175822
> *beaumont car. painted by sic, set up by southside..
> 
> 
> ...


i still dont like those CCE backplates, never have. not hatin just sayin'

work looks good though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 24 2009, 04:18 PM~15176091
> *Well I'm sure Tonio can pull it off but if it's gonna have my "name" then I would go with hot candy pink and black "SIK" design, shit there won't be another like it, no immitating here, all original  down to the AT1 PISTON PUMP
> *


bawla talk


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2009, 03:27 PM~15176214
> *bawla talk
> *



:biggrin: *RIGHT!!!,* it's gonna be in the best hoppers in Houston, but for real, don't think he'll paint it pink but if I had my say, that's how it would be


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

jammin mayne


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 23 2009, 09:23 PM~15169916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 24 2009, 03:01 PM~15176571
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 








TILL THE MOTORS BURN


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 03:07 PM~15176626
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 03:07 PM~15176626
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 daz my chipper pump :cheesy:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

another chipper from htown majicos


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 24 2009, 04:56 PM~15177659
> *another chipper from htown majicos
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 03:07 PM~15176626
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i open dat motor yesterday dat mofo wuz gone big time :biggrin: it wuz burn like a bitch :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 24 2009, 07:18 PM~15177842
> *i open dat motor yesterday dat mofo wuz gone big time  :biggrin: it wuz burn like a bitch :cheesy:
> *


yeah kinda got clue from the flames :ugh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 20 2009, 08:22 PM~15136534
> *UPLOADING THE VIDEOS OF THE CHIPPER ACTION..... :biggrin:
> *










PULL UP!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 24 2009, 05:18 PM~15177842
> *i open dat motor yesterday dat mofo wuz gone big time  :biggrin: it wuz burn like a bitch :cheesy:
> *


that motor was talking shit :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/660817289d4ca06c/


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 06:14 PM~15178264
> *that motor was talking shit :biggrin:
> *


U know homie till them hoes break fuck it is juz about. Havin fun!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2009, 05:18 PM~15167311
> *show me dont tell me
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2009, 05:35 PM~15167467
> *awready.. un beatable
> 
> my dick has retarded strength..
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 24 2009, 04:53 PM~15176497
> *jammin mayne
> 
> 
> ...


nah


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saCurGZViUQ


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2009, 07:03 PM~15178772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got one


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awready!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

smile, why so serious :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 09:14 PM~15178912
> *smile, why so serious :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you need to get photoshop guey


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:
you a fool


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2009, 07:15 PM~15178929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you need to get photoshop guey
> *


paisas dnt know shit about photoshop, u know that way


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2009, 07:15 PM~15178934
> *:roflmao:
> you a fool
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2009, 09:03 PM~15178772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2009, 09:08 PM~15178844
> *awready!
> *


sics clothing line?wus up with that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 09:16 PM~15178947
> *paisas dnt know shit about photoshop, u know that way
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 24 2009, 07:20 PM~15179010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


king kong aint got shit on me!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2009, 09:29 PM~15179113
> *no, ridinlow84's clohing line.. im just da model.. :biggrin:
> king kong aint got shit on me!
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2009, 09:29 PM~15179113
> *no, ridinlow84's clohing line.. im just da model.. :biggrin:
> king kong aint got shit on me!
> *


:| oh what other shit is he going to have?

a skeleton with a spray gun and a pray respirator mask will be cool, just saying


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2009, 09:31 PM~15179134
> *:| oh what other shit is he going to have?
> 
> a skeleton with a spray gun and a pray respirator mask will be cool, just saying
> *


or a midget on deeznutz


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:35 PM~15179174
> *or a midget on deeznutz
> *


if thats what you like to wear


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2009, 05:07 PM~15176626
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  thats what im talking about!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 24 2009, 06:56 PM~15177659
> *another chipper from htown majicos
> 
> 
> ...


   but ya on da streets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2009, 07:31 PM~15179134
> *:| oh what other shit is he going to have?
> 
> a skeleton with a spray gun and a pray respirator mask will be cool, just saying
> *


whatever i draw up, he can put on a shirt.. im in the progress of makin a design, but me brain aint beed workin too good.. i need some weed..


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

que rollo brown!!u still out of town?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2009, 09:51 PM~15179368
> *whatever i draw up, he can put on a shirt.. im in the progress of makin a design, but me brain aint beed workin too good.. i need some weed..
> *


a spoke wire wheel and tire on the one those ruler craps they for hop,,i say around 72"
what about a busted air bag :0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

or a picture of an actual bucket with wheels :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. bucket with wheels


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2009, 08:15 PM~15179667
> *ALREADY BOXED AND READY TO SHIP. 8 INCHES TALL, 3.5 TON , IN FRONT OF X-FRAME IMPALA , CROSSMEMBER WILL SIT A FEW INCHES ABOVE THE GROUND. PM ME WITH OFFERS OR TRADES.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ANYONE REBUILDING IMPALA FRONT END?? SAVE A FEW BUX



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2009, 08:18 PM~15179694
> *HAD THESE FOR A FEW YEARS. STILL NEW IN BOX, BOUGHT FROM ORIELLYS.  PAID 24 BUX EACH. PM ME WITH OFFERS OR TRADES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 24 2009, 08:27 PM~15179785
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2009, 09:37 PM~15179199
> *if thats what you like to wear
> *


you ready to japonesa?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2009, 10:41 PM~15179875
> *you ready to japonesa?
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2009, 10:44 PM~15179896
> *:0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2009, 07:59 PM~15179476
> *or a picture of an actual bucket with wheels  :cheesy:
> *


Actually that one is already in the works for the fellow bucket riders


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: GUD NITE , NOW IT'S TIME TO DREAM LOLO........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

TGIF


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 25 2009, 06:52 AM~15182246
> *TGIF
> *


x2


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 24 2009, 08:40 PM~15179871
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Save the date ... SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2009 ... I hope everyone can make it out ... Thanks for your support!  Dena, President - Rollerz Only Houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 25 2009, 09:21 AM~15182761
> *Save the date ... SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2009 ... I hope everyone can make it out ... Thanks for your support!  Dena, President - Rollerz Only Houston
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 25 2009, 07:21 AM~15182761
> *Save the date ... SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2009 ... I hope everyone can make it out ... Thanks for your support!  Dena, President - Rollerz Only Houston
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 24 2009, 10:19 PM~15179710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good time for boiler to defend King of the Streets title/plaque


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

If anyone knows this guy, which looks like he is driving his own vehicle with a comcast logo on the side, hit me up. Fool stole a $500 ladder from my company. I am trying to clear up the images on camera but thought I'd ask around about the video.






It looks kinda green like he is wearing scrubs because its a color IR camera, so its in color but it still has an IR lighting for darkness like on a night vision camera.


Stole a ladder for crying out loud! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2009, 10:30 AM~15183277
> *If anyone knows this guy, which looks like he is driving his own vehicle with a comcast logo on the side, hit me up.  Fool stole a $500 ladder from my company.  I am trying to clear up the images on camera but thought I'd ask around about the video.
> 
> 
> ...


:0

i know exactly who that is..but i ain't no snitch. namsayin'


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 09:42 AM~15183373
> *:0
> 
> i know exactly who that is..but i ain't no snitch. namsayin'
> *


awwe come on...LIL is full of snitches, and I am sure you done snitched before. Why you chose now to not snitch and help me out I dunno. Its all good though.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2009, 09:30 AM~15183277
> *If anyone knows this guy, which looks like he is driving his own vehicle with a comcast logo on the side, hit me up.  Fool stole a $500 ladder from my company.  I am trying to clear up the images on camera but thought I'd ask around about the video.
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Cable independent contractor, none that i know. 

what area is that in? 

diff contractor cos work diff areas. 

but really what do you expect to happen to a 300+ dollar ladder left outside unnatended.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Sep 25 2009, 11:07 AM~15183596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you know you an get $300+ for it.. and it was outside unattended? :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 10:23 AM~15183714
> *not me.      go talk to roberto g.  he a snitch and knows everybody business.
> how do you know you an get $300+ for it..  and it was outside unattended?  :scrutinize:
> *


i used to issue all tools ladders and materials to technicians, and you cant get 300 they retail for well over that tho, and the video clearly shows how it was outsside long enough at night for some dumbass to take it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

AT1in2009
que onda tonio como anamos por ahi


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 25 2009, 10:26 AM~15183748
> *i used to issue all tools ladders and materials to technicians, and you cant get 300 they retail for well over that tho, and the video clearly shows how it was outsside long enough at night for some dumbass to take it.
> 
> 
> *



well it was attached to the building...it wasnt just leaning there. Thats why he tried to pull it and it wouldnt come, so he climbed up and saw it was attached with a lock and some other contraption, so he climbed back down, got in his truck, climbed back up, broke the shit up there then climbed back down and still struggled to get it down :uh: ...We are in southwest and the worst part is we have a comcast place right next to us. Theres a bunch of shady looking fuckers there. Ever since they opened we had a couple car breakins and now this. We suspect its one of their employees.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 25 2009, 11:26 AM~15183748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told you not to move there. i live in hood and nobody steals anything. afraid of getting shot prolly.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

and fk comcast.. dish network is way to go. you get occassional problems when its raining.. but still beats having to deal with cumcast


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2009, 10:39 AM~15183901
> *well it was attached to the building...it wasnt just leaning there. Thats why he tried to pull it and it wouldnt come, so he climbed up and saw it was attached with a lock and some other contraption, so he climbed back down, got in his truck, climbed back up, broke the shit up there then climbed back down and still struggled to get it down  :uh:  ...We are in southwest and the worst part is we have a comcast place right next to us.  Theres a bunch of shady looking fuckers there. Ever since they opened we had a couple car breakins and now this.  We suspect its one of their employees.
> *


show the cehicle to the office ppl and look out for that vehicle

all those contractors technicians are sketchy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 10:47 AM~15183975
> *and fk comcast..      dish network is way to go.    you get occassional problems when its raining.. but still beats having to deal with cumcast
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2009, 10:30 AM~15183277
> *If anyone knows this guy, which looks like he is driving his own vehicle with a comcast logo on the side, hit me up.  Fool stole a $500 ladder from my company.  I am trying to clear up the images on camera but thought I'd ask around about the video.
> 
> 
> ...


:| didnt know you could wear a belt with scrubs


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 11:23 AM~15183714
> *not me.      go talk to roberto g.  he a snitch and knows everybody business.
> 
> *


ha, fuck you


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 25 2009, 12:03 PM~15184096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02 @ Sep 25 2009_@ 10:30 AM~~
> *:| didnt know you could wear a belt with scrubs
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 11:06 AM~15184613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf has this topic came to :uh: :uh: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 01:11 PM~15184646
> *wtf  has this topic came to  :uh:  :uh:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


rather go back to talking about trannys and wings?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 11:17 AM~15184683
> *rather go back to talking about trannys and wings?
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: nah nekka how bout nekkas sucking toes :ugh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

McHam,
k onda primo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 01:23 PM~15184742
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: nah nekka how bout nekkas sucking toes  :ugh:  :ugh:  :barf:
> *


 :0 

names? 


wait. nevermind i dont wanna know. 

:barf:


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

wy dont u sux on deez nuttz bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 25 2009, 11:12 AM~15183639
> *lol
> 
> Cable independent contractor, none that i know.
> ...


x2


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: at1hina, AT1in2009
:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 08:23 AM~15183229
> *since you got receipt couldnt you just take em in for refund?
> good time for boiler to defend King of the Streets title/plaque
> *


i probbaly could but i think they are from 2001, will they still refund?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2009, 01:56 PM~15184985
> *i probbaly could but i think they are from 2001, will they still refund?
> *


worth a shot. all they can do is say no. if they do refund you'll be gettin full price back.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 09:47 AM~15183975
> *and fk comcast..      dish network is way to go.    you get occassional problems when its raining.. but still beats having to deal with cumcast
> *


im gona ditch dish tv, 70 bucks and i only watch 3 or 4 shows.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2009, 01:58 PM~15185008
> *im gona ditch dish tv, 70 bucks and i only watch 3  or 4 shows.
> *


rabbit ears pimpin' huh?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 11:38 AM~15184845
> *:0
> 
> names?
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2009, 12:58 PM~15185008
> *im gona ditch dish tv, 70 bucks and i only watch 3  or 4 shows.
> *


comcast more

and you could prob watch those shows online streaming


if i leave this co im cutting all that shit off.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 25 2009, 12:12 PM~15185131
> *comcast more
> 
> and you could prob watch those shows online streaming
> ...


csi and criminal minds is about all i use it for wonder if i could hook up computer to my tv


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

big ups to H TOWN MAJICOS C.C. we did good on sunday hit it till it brakes  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2009, 01:23 PM~15185205
> *csi and criminal minds is about all i use it for wonder if i could hook up computer to my tv
> *


prob so.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2009, 12:23 PM~15185205
> *csi and criminal minds is about all i use it for wonder if i could hook up computer to my tv
> *


The back of ur tv has to have a port that says "to pc"

So if u have an old ass tv it won't work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2009, 02:23 PM~15185205
> *csi and criminal minds is about all i use it for wonder if i could hook up computer to my tv
> *


just check if tv has pc monitor port in back.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2009, 11:39 AM~15183901
> *well it was attached to the building...it wasnt just leaning there. Thats why he tried to pull it and it wouldnt come, so he climbed up and saw it was attached with a lock and some other contraption, so he climbed back down, got in his truck, climbed back up, broke the shit up there then climbed back down and still struggled to get it down  :uh:  ...We are in southwest and the worst part is we have a comcast place right next to us.  Theres a bunch of shady looking fuckers there. Ever since they opened we had a couple car breakins and now this.  We suspect its one of their employees.
> *


They will hire anyone to install cable thats why I don't like those people coming to my house unless I am home.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got one of those old tv in a wood box that sits on the floor


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2009, 03:16 PM~15185651
> *i got one of those old tv in a wood box that sits on the floor
> *


man said he got classics in garage and living room.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2009, 01:16 PM~15185651
> *i got one of those old tv in a wood box that sits on the floor
> *


No dice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i still got tv that uses plyers to change the channel.


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2009, 09:30 AM~15183277
> *If anyone knows this guy, which looks like he is driving his own vehicle with a comcast logo on the side, hit me up.  Fool stole a $500 ladder from my company.  I am trying to clear up the images on camera but thought I'd ask around about the video.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :0 dats y it should not have been left out.... :banghead: im just sayin....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Sep 25 2009, 03:55 PM~15185946
> *:angry:  :0 dats y it should not have been left out.... :banghead: im just sayin....
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:scrutinize: 
I WANTED TO ASK ,SINCE EVERYBODY TAKIN ABOUT THIS POSTED ABOUT CABLE N DISH NETWORK........
DOES ANYBODY NO SUM ONE OR KNOW WHERE TO GET BOOTLEG CABLE.......MAY BE THA LADDER WILL SHOW UP.........OR ITS @ THA PAWN SHOP........... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FRIDAY!


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO BUY 1983 RIVERA CONVERTABLE 5,000 OBO IM NOT REALY INTO THE SLAB THING


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin 70's_@Sep 25 2009, 04:49 PM~15186409
> *ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO BUY 1983 RIVERA CONVERTABLE 5,000 OBO IM NOT REALY INTO THE SLAB THING
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!







DANCE WIT ME YELLOW MAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin 70's+Sep 25 2009, 03:49 PM~15186409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2009, 02:23 PM~15185205
> *csi and criminal minds is about all i use it for wonder if i could hook up computer to my tv
> *


thats how i have my lcd. i like it, but i think im getting blind having to close because of my key board


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 25 2009, 05:54 PM~15187735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   bring the buckets out and have em wash by sum pretty ladies :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 25 2009, 07:38 PM~15187609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much for her to wash me?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 08:42 AM~15183373
> *:0
> 
> i know exactly who that is..but i ain't no snitch. namsayin'
> *


dam mesican....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2009, 06:27 PM~15188009
> *just scoot your chair little farther back
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 towncar get your thong ready and wax those legs for saturday :wave:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 07:22 PM~15188451
> *2000 towncar get your thong ready and wax those legs for saturday  :wave:
> *


keep ur sick fantasys to your self little princess............. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 25 2009, 07:29 PM~15188513
> *keep ur sick fantasys to your self little princess............. :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: did you get a car yet :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 07:33 PM~15188550
> *:uh:  :uh: did you get a car yet  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


say little princess u wory about the bucket that u cant get finished....or the one that u cant get to work......
:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 25 2009, 07:36 PM~15188584
> *say little princess u wory about the bucket that u cant get finished....or the one that u cant get to work......
> :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you know whats comming but shhhhhhhhh................. :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 07:33 PM~15188550
> *:uh:  :uh: did you get a car yet  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


wuts the point this is h town....u dont need a car to b a lowrider.....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 07:38 PM~15188594
> *:uh: you know whats comming but shhhhhhhhh.................  :0  :0
> *


u gunna bring a lil maniacos style to the streets of h town............
:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 25 2009, 07:40 PM~15188615
> *wuts the point this is h town....u dont need a car to b a lowrider.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: we are MANIACOS "you know how we do it "


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 25 2009, 07:43 PM~15188636
> *u gunna bring a lil maniacos style to the streets of h town............
> :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)

sorry so big :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 07:43 PM~15188648
> *:uh:  :uh: we are  MANIACOS "you know how we do it "
> *


build a show car to tear it up...leave the trailer queens at the house...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 25 2009, 07:51 PM~15188719
> *build a show car toi tear it up...leave the trailer queens a the house...
> *


  i cant afford trailers  :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 07:53 PM~15188746
> * i cant afford trailers    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: stop buyin buckets and u could have a trailer......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 25 2009, 07:43 PM~15188636
> *u gunna bring a lil maniacos style to the streets of h town............
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 25 2009, 08:01 PM~15188828
> *:0
> *


ya sabes que anda rondando por ahi ya estamos listos o que? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 08:05 PM~15188868
> *ya sabes que anda rondando por ahi ya estamos listos o que? :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 25 2009, 08:01 PM~15188828
> *:0
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 25 2009, 08:00 PM~15188815
> *:uh: stop buyin buckets and u could have a trailer......
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 25 2009, 04:40 PM~15186347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

El chango pedorro


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 25 2009, 10:14 PM~15190121
> *El chango pedorro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 22 2009, 04:33 PM~15154694
> *add that together..lol  5487  :biggrin: i should be between liv4lacs and ragalac.."no ****"
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 10:10 PM~15188912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 and they are actual made not bought


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 25 2009, 11:46 PM~15189853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2009, 11:59 PM~15190945
> *:0 and they are actual made not bought
> *


 :cheesy: thats right mijo


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

:420:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2009, 06:36 AM~15191687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 26 2009, 08:56 AM~15191747
> *
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2009, 06:36 AM~15191687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Sep 26 2009, 06:56 AM~15191747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hop to see ya there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2009, 11:57 AM~15192811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man as cheap as you got them i may have to go get some :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2009, 10:57 AM~15192811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice how much and does the charger comes with em ? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 26 2009, 12:17 PM~15193207
> *nice how much and does the charger comes with em ? :cheesy:
> *


i scored the charger for 10 bucks at orielly :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 26 2009, 12:57 PM~15192811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


normally $20 i think  how much were the batteries?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2009, 12:29 PM~15193260
> *i scored the charger for 10 bucks at orielly  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: damm i like that charger i ll be needing sum batteries soon


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

70 or best offer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 26 2009, 12:43 PM~15193322
> *bawla talk
> x2
> normally $20 i think    how much were the batteries?
> *


u can catch those chargers on sale at sears for 20 bucks sometimes. they are usually 50.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

THIS IS UR DAY...HAM I IAM!!!!!!!


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY GOOFEY, SO SORRY WE COULDN'T MAKE IT.....THAX FOR THA INVITE ....
JUST WANTED TO WISH THA LIL ONE A HAPPY B-DAY....MAY ALL HIS WISHES & DREAMZ CUM TRUE...TELL WIFEY I SAID HOLA!!!! :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 25 2009, 06:54 PM~15187735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh ... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whats up big money!!, where is the pachanga, i see today is your day too homie


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2009, 04:09 PM~15194195
> *whats up big money!!, where is the pachanga, i see today is your day too homie
> *


WHAT UP VIC??? NO PARTY THIS WEEKEND HOMIE...I'M SICK AS A DOG........ MAYBE NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Sep 26 2009, 04:11 PM~15194210
> *WHAT UP VIC??? NO PARTY THIS WEEKEND HOMIE...I'M SICK AS A DOG........ MAYBE NEXT WEEKEND.
> *


  let me know


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 26 2009, 04:13 PM~15194216
> *:wave:
> *


whats new homie :h5:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2009, 04:14 PM~15194223
> * let me know
> *


I'LL TRY TO GET SOME SHIT LINED UP.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Sep 26 2009, 04:16 PM~15194230
> *I'LL TRY TO GET SOME SHIT LINED UP.
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2009, 04:15 PM~15194227
> *whats new homie :h5:
> *


q.vo boiler como estas homie  aca todo bien que shows ay alla en houston como para navidad??? chanse que me llevo mi jonke check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 26 2009, 04:13 PM~15194216
> *:wave:
> *


man!!, i just saw the last pics of ur truck, :wow: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2009, 04:24 PM~15194264
> *man!!, i just saw the last pics of ur truck,  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias carnal.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 26 2009, 04:22 PM~15194258
> *q.vo boiler como estas homie    aca todo bien    que shows ay alla en houston como para navidad??? chanse que me llevo mi jonke check it out.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ay unos cuantos shows, estubiera con mambo si te echas una vuelta, tu saves que aqui no la vamos apasar a todo dar, y si traes la trokita, u are gona steal the show, thats a bad ass truck, ( no ****), real recognize real


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 26 2009, 04:29 PM~15194294
> *ay unos cuantos shows, estubiera con mambo si te echas una vuelta, tu saves que aqui no la vamos apasar a todo dar, y si traes la trokita, u are gona steal the show, thats a bad ass truck, ( no ****), real recognize real
> *


por alla nos vemos im going to try my best to take her. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

almost that time...

streets here i come


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2009, 04:46 PM~15194389
> *almost that time...
> 
> streets here i come
> ...


i like the freeze plugs on it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck a plug, i just need it to run


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2009, 05:38 PM~15194692
> *fuck a plug, i just need it to run
> *











:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i know what a freeze plug is fool..


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Sep 24 2009, 01:46 PM~15175725
> *aNYBODY IN HTOWN GOT A PASSENGER FENDER FOR A 86-88 LS MONTE?OR EVEN A 81-85 I CAN MODIFIY.THANKS
> *


anybody im still lookn.thanks


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 26 2009, 07:38 PM~15194692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 26 2009, 06:10 PM~15194859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: trying to compliment yo boy and he gets all 








bout it :banghead: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 14 2009, 07:08 PM~14188053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


06 FROM MISSISSIPPI.....05 FROM HOUSTON COMMIN REAL SOON


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 26 2009, 07:05 PM~15195120
> *06 FROM MISSISSIPPI.....05 FROM HOUSTON COMMIN REAL SOON
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: im still stocks in the 90s maynee   just go ahead and bagg it and call it a day :0 :0 spindle swap


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN KENNY U MOVE TO QUICK FOR ME :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 26 2009, 06:22 PM~15194258
> *q.vo boiler como estas homie    aca todo bien    que shows ay alla en houston como para navidad??? chanse que me llevo mi jonke check it out.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 26 2009, 09:12 PM~15195169
> *DAMN KENNY U MOVE TO QUICK FOR ME :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 26 2009, 07:12 PM~15195169
> *DAMN KENNY U MOVE TO QUICK FOR ME :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Clean mofo!!!!!!


----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nicolewh85_@Sep 26 2009, 10:05 PM~15195509
> *http://www.trade9shoes.com/
> *



eat toxic peanut filled shit outta my ass you cum guzzling analy infected piece of fucking spamming shit.



yo momma too.........

bitch.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 26 2009, 11:22 PM~15196092
> *
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Anything goin down today


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any one has a bumper kit for sale let me know please


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 27 2009, 01:40 AM~15197470
> *Anything goin down today
> *


BIG RIM, hangout :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 27 2009, 10:11 AM~15198420
> *BIG RIM, hangout :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like my type of hang out 
:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 27 2009, 09:11 AM~15198420
> *BIG RIM, hangout :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


fuqua right..
chargin batts now.. they gettin dead


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

KING OF THE STREETS HOUSTON PLAKE MIGHT BE UP FOR GRABS AT THE CAR WASH SATURDAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WANTS TO TAKE IT AWAY FROM EL COMPA BOILER I WILL CONFIRM ILATER ON THE WEEK :0 :0


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 27 2009, 01:57 PM~15199194
> *KING OF THE STREETS HOUSTON PLAKE MIGHT BE UP FOR GRABS AT THE CAR WASH SATURDAY FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT WANTS TO TAKE IT AWAY FROM EL COMPA BOILER I WILL CONFIRM ILATER ON THE WEEK  :0  :0
> *


*WUT CAR WASH..? COULD B GOING DOWN*....


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 27 2009, 10:11 AM~15198420
> *BIG RIM, hangout :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

Q VO TONY Q ROLLO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Sep 27 2009, 03:57 PM~15199792
> *Q VO TONY Q ROLLO
> *


aqui nomas homie ralajandome un poco para estar al 100% manana! y usted que rollo homie?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 27 2009, 01:20 PM~15199602
> *WUT CAR WASH..? COULD B GOING DOWN....
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Sep 27 2009, 01:55 PM~15199789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 27 2009, 03:30 PM~15200169
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Sep 27 2009, 03:55 PM~15199789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


diggin' that monte ss. might have to pick me up one. cept i'd go 87-88 never liked the 86


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2009, 04:33 PM~15200517
> *diggin' that monte ss.    might have to pick me up one.  cept i'd go 87-88  never liked the 86
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 27 2009, 01:40 AM~15197470
> *Anything goin down today
> *


GOING TO GRANDBABY PARDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 27 2009, 05:24 PM~15200124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 27 2009, 03:20 PM~15199865
> *aqui nomas homie ralajandome un poco para estar al 100% manana! y usted que rollo homie?
> *


NO POS LO MISMO PURA CHINGA NO HAY MAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

me too


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 27 2009, 09:54 PM~15202063
> *
> *


que rollo socio!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 27 2009, 05:46 PM~15200259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 27 2009, 08:11 PM~15202222
> *que rollo socio!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: you dnt wana know


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 27 2009, 10:14 PM~15202246
> *:scrutinize: you dnt wana know
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Sep 27 2009, 07:11 PM~15201673
> *NO POS LO MISMO PURA CHINGA NO HAY MAS
> *


Todavia estoy esperando mi llelera asta el tronco de virongas!!!


----------



## rollin 70's (Dec 8, 2007)

yall dont know anaybody that wants the rivi


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 27 2009, 08:13 PM~15202237
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR
:nicoderm: :h5:








:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

king of the streets


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man said he calls his yukon "la muneca" :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin 70's_@Sep 25 2009, 02:49 PM~15186409
> *ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE WHO WANTS TO BUY 1983 RIVERA CONVERTABLE 5,000 OBO IM NOT REALY INTO THE SLAB THING
> *


damn is it "get rid of your rivi week?"


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 26 2009, 04:22 PM~15194258
> *q.vo boiler como estas homie    aca todo bien    que shows ay alla en houston como para navidad??? chanse que me llevo mi jonke check it out.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 27 2009, 10:48 PM~15202706
> *2000 TOWNCAR
> :nicoderm:  :h5:
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 27 2009, 10:59 PM~15204162
> *damn is it "get rid of your rivi week?"
> *


ha :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

If anyone knows this guy, which looks like he is driving his own vehicle with a comcast logo on the side, hit me up. Fool stole a $500 ladder from my company. I am trying to clear up the images on camera but thought I'd ask around about the video.



It looks kinda green like he is wearing scrubs because its a color IR camera, so its in color but it still has an IR lighting for darkness like on a night vision camera.


Stole a ladder for crying out loud! 






> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 25 2009, 09:39 AM~15183901
> *well it was attached to the building...it wasnt just leaning there. Thats why he tried to pull it and it wouldnt come, so he climbed up and saw it was attached with a lock and some other contraption, so he climbed back down, got in his truck, climbed back up, broke the shit up there then climbed back down and still struggled to get it down  :uh:  ...We are in southwest and the worst part is we have a comcast place right next to us.  Theres a bunch of shady looking fuckers there. Ever since they opened we had a couple car breakins and now this.  We suspect its one of their employees.
> *



1. why would you leave a ladder out overnight in SW houston "one the hightest crime areas?"
2. make the lazyass that left out pay for it. he should have taken it down.
3.you must be a company man to be looking for this guy. i wouldn't give a shit unless i was the stupid ass that left it out and the company was making me pay for it. 
4. stupid ass is an fuckin rookie at handling that ladder.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 27 2009, 09:21 PM~15202339
> *Todavia estoy esperando mi llelera asta el tronco de virongas!!!
> *


Q ONDA HOMIE YA ESTA NO MAS Q APENAS EL WEEKEND Y NO HAY FALLA NO MAS PONERNOS DEACUERDO HOMIE


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 27 2009, 11:02 PM~15204178
> *nice
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2009, 01:02 AM~15204178
> *nice
> *


X2 I LIKE THE SET UP


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 27 2009, 08:48 PM~15202706
> *2000 TOWNCAR
> :nicoderm:  :h5:
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2009, 09:06 PM~15202931
> *king of the streets
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 27 2009, 09:51 PM~15203437
> *man said he calls his yukon "la muneca"   :0
> 
> 
> ...


orale thats tight  i should so something like that on my f150 but with mural of my hyna and title it 














.....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 27 2009, 08:48 PM~15202706
> *2000 TOWNCAR
> :nicoderm:  :h5:
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 27 2009, 10:48 PM~15202706
> *2000 TOWNCAR
> :nicoderm:  :h5:
> 
> ...


what a bucket


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Sep 28 2009, 09:29 AM~15205671
> *orale  thats tight    i should so something like that on my f150  but with mural of my hyna    and title it
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Sep 28 2009, 07:29 AM~15205671
> *orale  thats tight    i should so something like that on my f150  but with mural of my hyna    and title it
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh mannn!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Sep 28 2009, 09:29 AM~15205671
> *orale  thats tight    i should so something like that on my f150  but with mural of my hyna    and title it
> 
> 
> ...


hrny, come get your man :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. price of lincs are kinda steep. guess i'll stick to my bucket 68

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1389665510.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*|$| Lowrider De'Ville |$| - $6000 (Laredo, Tx)*
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1389626106.html
I seriously don't want to sell *this lovely lowrider,* but I need the money for college.* You're guaranteed to get looks with this show stopper. *There has been over $15k invested in this ride, but I'm selling it for $6,000 or best offer. Its got a new V8 engine, new transmission, new shocks, new brake calipers, new paint, new fifth wheel, new ragtop with sunroof, cobra cb radio with mic, cellularone car phone, pioneer stereo with usb connection, two 10" JBL subs with amp that seriously make the trunk rattle, 13" 100 spoke reverse wire wheels, locking fuel cap with key, and Autopage alarm system pager with keyless entry. Also comes with the Owner's manual, repair manual, and original keyless entry remote. Front seats need work as well as the front doors, but other than that, everything else is good. Clean title. For anymore questions, call my dad at 956-333-0732, or email me by replying to this ad. More images upon request. 
















mayne, i hope the CELLULAR*ONE* phone comes with it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

feelin that mobile phone


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

TA LOCO ESTE :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: ESTE SE VA RAYAR SI LE DAN SUS 1500 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2009, 09:06 PM~15202931
> *king of the streets
> *


 :uh: nah thats all you :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2009, 07:53 AM~15205812
> *what a bucket
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2009, 11:16 AM~15207739
> *|$| Lowrider De'Ville |$| - $6000 (Laredo, Tx)
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1389626106.html
> I seriously don't want to sell this lovely lowrider, but I need the money for college. You're guaranteed to get looks with this show stopper. There has been over $15k invested in this ride, but I'm selling it for $6,000 or best offer. Its got a new V8 engine, new transmission, new shocks, new brake calipers, new paint, new fifth wheel, new ragtop with sunroof, cobra cb radio with mic, cellularone car phone, pioneer stereo with usb connection, two 10" JBL subs with amp that seriously make the trunk rattle, 13" 100 spoke reverse wire wheels, locking fuel cap with key, and Autopage alarm system pager with keyless entry. Also comes with the Owner's manual, repair manual, and original keyless entry remote. Front seats need work as well as the front doors, but other than that, everything else is good. Clean title. For anymore questions, call my dad at 956-333-0732, or email me by replying to this ad. More images upon request.
> ...


I think he has a typo on the price............there's an extra zero.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Sep 28 2009, 12:05 PM~15208167
> *TA LOCO ESTE      :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: ESTE SE VA RAYAR SI LE DAN SUS  1500  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


unos $400


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 28 2009, 01:32 PM~15207894
> *feelin that mobile phone
> *


thats why price so high, vintage car phone.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2009, 11:16 AM~15207739
> *|$| Lowrider De'Ville |$| - $6000 (Laredo, Tx)
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1389626106.html
> I seriously don't want to sell this lovely lowrider, but I need the money for college. You're guaranteed to get looks with this show stopper. There has been over $15k invested in this ride, but I'm selling it for $6,000 or best offer. Its got a new V8 engine, new transmission, new shocks, new brake calipers, new paint, new fifth wheel, new ragtop with sunroof, cobra cb radio with mic, cellularone car phone, pioneer stereo with usb connection, two 10" JBL subs with amp that seriously make the trunk rattle, 13" 100 spoke reverse wire wheels, locking fuel cap with key, and Autopage alarm system pager with keyless entry. Also comes with the Owner's manual, repair manual, and original keyless entry remote. Front seats need work as well as the front doors, but other than that, everything else is good. Clean title. For anymore questions, call my dad at 956-333-0732, or email me by replying to this ad. More images upon request.
> ...


WOW....AS I WAS READING THAT I EXPECTED SOME CHUNTARO TASTEFULLY UNTASTEFULLY DONE UP BEANERED CAR....BUT NO....DATS WORSE.....***** SAID..."LOCKIN FUEL CAP WITH KEY" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2009, 03:00 PM~15208650
> *WOW....AS I WAS READING THAT I EXPECTED SOME CHUNTARO TASTEFULLY UNTASTEFULLY DONE UP BEANERED CAR....BUT NO....DATS WORSE.....***** SAID..."LOCKIN FUEL CAP WITH KEY" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


_. Also comes with the Owner's manual, repair manual_



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

_ For anymore questions, call my dad at 956-333-0732, or email me by replying to this ad. More images upon request. _


someone call his dad.. tell em his son is stupid 





man said lovely lowrider 6 g's :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2009, 01:16 PM~15207739
> *been over $15k invested in this ride, but I'm selling it for $6,000 or best offer. Its got a new V8 engine, new transmission, new shocks, new brake calipers, new paint, new fifth wheel, new ragtop with sunroof, cobra cb radio with mic, cellularone car phone, pioneer stereo with usb connection, two 10" JBL subs with amp that seriously make the trunk rattle, 13" 100 spoke reverse wire wheels, locking fuel cap with key, and Autopage alarm system pager with keyless entry. Also comes with the Owner's manual, repair manual, and original keyless entry remote. Front seats need work as well as the front doors, but other than that, everything else is good. Clean title. For anymore questions, call my dad at 956-333-0732, or email me by replying to this ad. More images upon request.
> 
> 
> ...


15000 in gas receipts?


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Sep 28 2009, 08:29 AM~15205671
> *orale  thats tight    i should so something like that on my f150  but with mural of my hyna    and title it
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Oh shit, now we gonna have an outbreak of cars that will have to be repainted every 6 to 8 mos with the way homies change their ladies round here LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2009, 01:08 PM~15207654
> *mayne.. price of lincs are kinda steep.  guess i'll stick to my bucket 68
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1389665510.html
> *


that's a lot of sentimental value. must be trying to buy a house.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by at1hina_@Sep 28 2009, 03:42 PM~15209045
> *:biggrin: Oh shit, now we gonna have an outbreak of cars that will have to be repainted every 6 to 8 mos with the way homies change their ladies round here LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2009, 02:45 PM~15209075
> *:0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2009, 12:59 AM~15204162
> *damn is it "get rid of your rivi week?"
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 28 2009, 01:11 AM~15204257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha. what about 40ft extension ladders that fly out of trucks on 59/bissonett?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

ha. what about 40ft extension ladders that fly out of trucks on 59/bissonett?
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 27 2009, 11:16 PM~15204286
> *If anyone knows this guy, which looks like he is driving his own vehicle with a comcast logo on the side, hit me up. Fool stole a $500 ladder from my company. I am trying to clear up the images on camera but thought I'd ask around about the video.
> It looks kinda green like he is wearing scrubs because its a color IR camera, so its in color but it still has an IR lighting for darkness like on a night vision camera.
> Stole a ladder for crying out loud!
> ...


mayne...... sup dave


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 28 2009, 06:16 PM~15210603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets just hope they catch you at least. 


www.iwasbornhere.com


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 28 2009, 05:19 AM~15205125
> *X2 I LIKE THE SET UP
> *


gracias homie.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 28 2009, 04:16 PM~15210603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this shit kicked my ass..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2009, 06:38 PM~15210850
> *this shit kicked my ass..
> 
> 
> ...



i seen this off the frame and on the lift today and ya'll already got it back down? 

mayne.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 28 2009, 04:45 PM~15210943
> *i seen this off the frame and on the lift today and ya'll already got it back down?
> 
> mayne.
> *


i got it back down.. fuckers were doin someother shit..

everything else now is cake.. start it up.. get brakes workin..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

POSTING THIS UP FOR MY HLC BROTHERS FROM JUICED CC


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 28 2009, 06:41 PM~15211592
> *POSTING THIS UP FOR MY HLC BROTHERS FROM JUICED CC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2009, 06:38 PM~15210850
> *this shit kicked my ass..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2009, 11:06 PM~15202931
> *king of the streets
> *


    SOON!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 28 2009, 07:08 PM~15212492
> *     SOON!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2009, 04:25 PM~15210718
> *lets just hope they catch you at least.
> www.iwasbornhere.com
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2009, 09:19 PM~15212621
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 28 2009, 07:24 PM~15212700
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!  :biggrin:
> *


que onda loco como anda todo por tu rancho compa


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2009, 09:25 PM~15212709
> *que onda loco como anda todo por tu rancho compa
> *


todo con madre homie, ya esta cresiendo el rancho!! MI NUEVO CABALLO SE LLAMA EL 100% ALIAS EL VALASO.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 28 2009, 04:25 PM~15209441
> *ha.  what about 40ft extension ladders that fly out of trucks on 59/bissonett?
> *


bungee cords puto! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 28 2009, 07:29 PM~15212756
> *todo con madre homie, ya esta cresiendo el rancho!! MI NUEVO CABALLO SE LLAMA EL 100% ALIAS EL VALASO.....
> *


eso es todo compa buena surte echale ganas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2009, 07:34 PM~15212829
> *eso es todo compa buena surte echale ganas
> *


friendly ass nga :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 28 2009, 09:54 PM~15213105
> *friendly ass nga :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 28 2009, 07:54 PM~15213105
> *friendly ass nga :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


que traes tu pinche machu pichu :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 28 2009, 07:58 PM~15213154
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


tu tambien puto!!......... :biggrin: ,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2009, 08:04 PM~15213240
> *que traes tu pinche machu pichu  :biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 28 2009, 10:04 PM~15213249
> *tu tambien puto!!......... :biggrin: ,
> *


TEAM ME LA PELAN CUMMIN SOON PUTO!!!! :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 28 2009, 08:06 PM~15213262
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


maniacos straight clowning al cien compa 








:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2009, 10:04 PM~15213240
> *que traes tu pinche machu pichu  :biggrin:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 28 2009, 08:07 PM~15213280
> *:uh:
> *


inside joke guey no te enceles :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2009, 08:07 PM~15213279
> *maniacos straight clowning al cien compa
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2009, 08:10 PM~15213326
> *inside joke guey no te enceles  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ay los huacho, i hit u up tomorrow maniaco


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2009, 10:07 PM~15213279
> *maniacos straight clowning al cien compa
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 28 2009, 10:10 PM~15213326
> *inside joke guey no te enceles  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


NO MAMES WUEY!!! :biggrin: TE LO REGALO LLEVATELO BIEN LEJOS EN AVION SI ES POSIBLE, AVER SI NO TIENE MIEDO VOLAR EN AVION!!!!! :cheesy: VICTORIN ALIAS EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS 2.... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 28 2009, 08:11 PM~15213352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya andubo comprando acciones en south america hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Layin'_Low_'81
QUE ROLLO LOCO!! CARLOS MAKE UP HIS MIND ON THE JOB HE WANTED DONE!!!


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 28 2009, 10:36 PM~15214323
> *Layin'_Low_'81
> QUE ROLLO LOCO!! CARLOS MAKE UP HIS MIND ON THE JOB HE WANTED DONE!!!
> *


whut up tony... yea i think he did...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Sep 28 2009, 11:41 PM~15214394
> *whut up tony... yea i think he did...
> *


ORALE HOMIE THAT SOUNDS GOOD, LOCOS WILL BE OUT STRONG ONCE AGAIN REAL SOON!!!!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 28 2009, 02:56 PM~15209765
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkCwd52Mua0
> *


 yup Aint no body can F***K wit Sic's patterns, he's an ese!


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey sic & Boiler im sellin the 13" in telescopes! wit power balls and custom coil overs & springs! Pm me if interested or mac2lac!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 28 2009, 05:16 PM~15210603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 28 2009, 04:16 PM~15210603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NOMBRE CUANDO NOS PUEDEN A ECHAR A TODOS CUANDO NOS DEPORTEN A TRES 100 BIENEN PA TRAS KE NO :0 :0 :0 ESTAMOS ALA BUELTA DE LA ESQUINA


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2009, 01:16 PM~15207739
> *|$| Lowrider De'Ville |$| - $6000 (Laredo, Tx)
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1389626106.html
> I seriously don't want to sell this lovely lowrider, but I need the money for college. You're guaranteed to get looks with this show stopper. There has been over $15k invested in this ride, but I'm selling it for $6,000 or best offer. Its got a new V8 engine, new transmission, new shocks, new brake calipers, new paint, new fifth wheel, new ragtop with sunroof, cobra cb radio with mic, cellularone car phone, pioneer stereo with usb connection, two 10" JBL subs with amp that seriously make the trunk rattle, 13" 100 spoke reverse wire wheels, locking fuel cap with key, and Autopage alarm system pager with keyless entry. Also comes with the Owner's manual, repair manual, and original keyless entry remote. Front seats need work as well as the front doors, but other than that, everything else is good. Clean title. For anymore questions, call my dad at 956-333-0732, or email me by replying to this ad. More images upon request.
> ...


NI REGALADA ACEPTO ESTA CHINGADERA :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2009, 02:53 PM~15219384
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



o'rly?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2009, 02:53 PM~15219384
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what a bucket... and nice white walls :ugh:


now post pics of your honda you had.. know you got some.. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2009, 01:29 PM~15219721
> *what a bucket...  and nice white walls  :ugh:
> now post pics of your honda you had..  know you got some..    :roflmao:
> *


i already did about 200 pages back. post that pic of your ls with the hood wide open at a show, with zero chrome under the hood.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2009, 03:49 PM~15219879
> *i already did about 200 pages back. post that pic of your ls with the hood wide open at a show, with zero chrome under the hood.
> *


you still bought it.. nighttime special. forgot how much i charged you,but sure it was best i could do.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Sep 29 2009, 12:17 AM~15215728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: NOMBRE CUANDO NOS PUEDEN A ECHAR A TODOS  CUANDO NOS DEPORTEN A TRES  100 BIENEN PA TRAS KE NO  :0  :0  :0  ESTAMOS ALA BUELTA DE LA ESQUINA
> *


AGUEVO  :h5:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 29 2009, 02:39 PM~15220247
> *AGUEVO   :h5:
> *


que onda boiler te veneron a buscar ahora guey .....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thinkin wings


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustommadess_@Sep 29 2009, 02:42 PM~15220267
> *que onda boiler te veneron a buscar ahora guey .....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Sep 28 2009, 10:04 PM~15214729
> *hey sic & Boiler im sellin the 13" in telescopes! wit power balls and custom coil overs & springs! Pm me if interested or mac2lac!
> *


how long are they fully extended


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 04:05 PM~15221004
> *Man! That's right vol.15 is set to be released at this years lowrider super show in Vegas Oct.11! Yes Vol.14 was released last week and this is no mistake! This DVD has 50% West coast and 50% Midwest Man! this one will speak for itself! on this one i traveled to Milwaukee,WS Chicago,IL Portland,OR Houston,TX Burbank,Ca San Fernando Valley,CA this is the DVD that everyone has been wanting to see!! Pre orders are being taken now till Oct.5th any orders after the 5th will be sent out after the super show! so be sure to pre-order yours today! Here is a preview of vol.15!
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL YEAH, IT DOESNT GET BETTER THAN THIS, SUPER SHOW AND VOL 15 RELEASE ON THE SAME DATE :cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 29 2009, 04:12 PM~15221063
> *OH HELL YEAH, IT DOESNT GET BETTER THAN THIS, SUPER SHOW AND VOL 15 RELEASE ON THE SAME DATE  :cheesy:
> *


*Haha Thanks Homie* :biggrin: *You going?*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 29 2009, 06:12 PM~15221063
> *OH HELL YEAH, IT DOESNT GET BETTER THAN THIS, SUPER SHOW AND VOL 15 RELEASE ON THE SAME DATE  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 29 2009, 04:14 PM~15221085
> *Haha Thanks Homie :biggrin: You going?
> *


yes sir, we are gona be there 4 sho


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af46/juiced936/l_5ec37a29df0c45399cf25a80ad8178941.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af46/juiced936/l_5ec37a29df0c45399cf25a80ad8178941.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


<img src=\'http://i992.photobucket.com/albums/af46/juiced936/l_5ec37a29df0c45399cf25a80ad8178941.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FUCKED OFF THE FOUR DOOR

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Insur....aspx?gt1=33009


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

anybody selling an italian dump?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2009, 07:25 PM~15221830
> *FUCKED OFF THE FOUR DOOR
> 
> http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Insur....aspx?gt1=33009
> *


 :0 
http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/video...ash-test-9-2009


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: duceoutdaroof, *Drop'em*, Emperor Goofy

Sup Emilio


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 29 2009, 07:25 PM~15221830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. 
:0 whens next meeting? :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2009, 08:38 PM~15223455
> *
> .
> :0  whens next meeting?  :biggrin:
> *


This sunday but you pick the wing place !!!
LOOK what I found for you :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=501451


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2009, 05:25 PM~15221830
> *FUCKED OFF THE FOUR DOOR
> 
> http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/Insur....aspx?gt1=33009
> *


:uh: welcome to last month. :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> ha. what about 40ft extension ladders that fly out of trucks on 59/bissonett?


:0 :0 :0
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no comment


> mayne...... sup dave


 was up :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 28 2009, 04:45 PM~15210943
> *i seen this off the frame and on the lift today and ya'll already got it back down?
> 
> mayne.
> *


 weren't you soppose to be working??? and change your avitar you retard :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 29 2009, 08:55 PM~15222937
> *anybody selling an italian dump?
> *


i just dropped a steamy mexican shit in the toilido. :burn:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a complete restoration project. *Do not have title*, but should not be to hard to get giving the year. Body work has been started and is almost done. Floors are in ok condition, *NO MOTOR OR TRANS*. It is a ROLLING SHELL. Needs front and rear glass. Car is *NOT a SS*. Have the side trim and some emblems, needs hood hinges aswell. Not sure what to ask, so just make a offer. I just don't have the time or money to put into it. PM me with any questions. Thanks: Felix


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 29 2009, 08:55 PM~15222937
> *anybody selling an italian dump?
> *


I THINK I HAVE ONE WUEY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 29 2009, 07:21 PM~15223258
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: duceoutdaroof, Drop'em, Emperor Goofy
> 
> ...



Que onda, just here chillin bro. Waiting to see some kids cry again. You werent bullshittin about those practices. Hit me up, when you have a chance


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sup losers


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2009, 07:29 AM~15226858
> *sup losers
> *


boss dont let u txt at work or what??


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 30 2009, 07:56 AM~15226617
> *Que onda, just here chillin bro. Waiting to see some kids cry again. You werent bullshittin about those practices. Hit me up, when you have a chance
> *


LOL :biggrin: My son said he rather just play football and worry about baseball until the spring !! LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 30 2009, 09:45 AM~15227996
> *LOL  :biggrin: My son said he rather just play football and worry about baseball until the spring !! LOL
> *



:biggrin: My boy wants to go back, that dude is crazy but he loves baseball. If he wants to go back I will take him. Its all up to him


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 11:35 AM~15227894
> *boss dont let u txt at work or what??
> *


do whatever i want when she ain't looking  

oh, remember that female from elevator? she my boss lady now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Port holes & Texans decals...... La Porte mojo...


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 29 2009, 04:05 PM~15221006
> *how long are they fully extended
> *


they give you 16.5 inches of lift, the same as a regular 18 inch cylinder, what size you runnin now?


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 30 2009, 11:03 AM~15228136
> *:biggrin:  My boy wants to go back, that dude is crazy but he loves baseball. If he wants to go back I will take him. Its all up to him
> *


Thats good that you dont let him quit. Same here ....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 30 2009, 12:00 PM~15229117
> *Thats good that you dont let him quit. Same here ....
> *



You going tonight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Sep 30 2009, 11:14 AM~15228717
> *they give you 16.5 inches of lift, the same as a regular 18 inch cylinder, what size you runnin now?
> *


WILL CHECK, im running 22s on the rear, but i dnt think they open all the way


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2009, 02:37 PM~15229518
> *WILL CHECK, im running 22s on the rear, but i dnt think they open all the way
> *


do like tony and add brooklyn bridge reinforcement to axle then you'll get plenty of lift.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, time for power moves.. anybody got name # of a realtor? me and my wackback68 moving to westchase area. imma miss the hood though. :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2009, 12:41 PM~15229552
> *do like tony and add brooklyn bridge reinforcement to axle  then you'll get plenty of lift.
> *


 :0 :0 LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2009, 12:55 PM~15229700
> *ok, time for power moves..  anybody got name # of a realtor?    me and my  wackback68 moving to westchase area.  imma miss the hood though.  :tears:
> *


 u prolly lying,....u just trying to impress monica.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 30 2009, 02:57 PM~15229726
> *u prolly lying,....u just trying to impress monica.... :biggrin:
> *


if i wanted to impress her i'd tell her i was buying a ford focus SS cause that seems to do the trick.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2009, 01:14 PM~15229929
> *if i wanted to impress her i'd tell her i was buying a ford focus SS  cause that seems to do the trick.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 30 2009, 03:21 PM~15230009
> *:cheesy:
> *


see, hardly says anything all week and post words "ford focus" and she comes running chonies off.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2009, 02:22 PM~15230020
> *see, hardly says anything all week and post words "ford focus" and she comes running chonies off.
> *


dont hate.  LOL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Sep 30 2009, 03:25 PM~15230057
> *dont hate.  LOL!
> *


least i ain't gotta worry about you, since i aint moving into a TRAILER


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

oU8V0eQVkkw&feature
[/quote]


JUST ARRIVED HERE AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS ROLLN DVD VOL 14 ACTORS AND FACTORS 
1=$20
2=$30


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2009, 03:53 PM~15230424
> *least i ain't gotta worry about you, since i aint moving into a TRAILER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 30 2009, 04:32 PM~15230826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want 1 but thats too far :| and when will yall get 15?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 30 2009, 04:32 PM~15230826
> *
> JUST ARRIVED HERE AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS  ROLLN DVD VOL 14 ACTORS AND FACTORS
> 1=$20
> ...


kinda steep.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2009, 12:55 PM~15229700
> *ok, time for power moves..  anybody got name # of a realtor?    me and my  wackback68 moving to westchase area.  imma miss the hood though.  :tears:
> *


email the one i told you about. shesgood


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2009, 04:47 PM~15230935
> *kinda steep.
> *


SO IS YOUR WEIGHT AND COLESTROL CHUNKY MONKEY :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 30 2009, 05:17 PM~15231185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my cHolesterol is actually perfect. go figure


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 30 2009, 01:32 PM~15229452
> *You going tonight
> *



ALL LATE but nope my son has footbal practice and I have to work on the cutty.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

comcast man came by and offered 89 dollar triple package with free hbo and stars for 1 year. no contract and free installation, slo whats your take on that deal? should i?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 30 2009, 04:24 PM~15231848
> *ALL LATE  but nope my son has footbal practice and I have to work on the cutty.
> *


Wat league ur kids play football in??


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 07:41 PM~15232522
> *comcast man came by and offered 89 dollar triple package with free hbo and stars for 1 year. no contract and free installation, slo whats your take on that deal? should i?
> *



just steal it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 06:41 PM~15232522
> *comcast man came by and offered 89 dollar triple package with free hbo and stars for 1 year. no contract and free installation, slo whats your take on that deal? should i?
> *


That would be good but after the year your price would double. go with UVerse if it is offered in your area you pay 135 for high speed internet plus 450 including HBO SHOW SkinaMAX STARZ TMC Flix Encore HD NFL channel and all college channels plus the ability to record 4 shows at once and watch in any room the first box is free $7 for every box after that no contract


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 30 2009, 08:22 PM~15232942
> *just steal it.
> *


you only get away with that in white neighbor hoods :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 30 2009, 07:22 PM~15232942
> *just steal it.
> *


or you could do that....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2009, 01:13 PM~15228708
> *Port holes & Texans decals......  La Porte mojo...
> 
> 
> ...











Did you buy another regal Latin? saw this on Fairmont and 146 today :cheesy: on supremes too...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 30 2009, 02:41 PM~15229552
> *do like tony and add brooklyn bridge reinforcement to axle  then you'll get plenty of lift.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 08:46 PM~15233236
> *That would be good but after the year your price would double. go with UVerse if it is offered in your area you pay 135 for high speed internet plus 450 including HBO SHOW SkinaMAX STARZ TMC Flix Encore HD NFL channel and all college channels plus the ability to record 4 shows at once and watch in any room the first box is free $7 for every box after that no contract
> *


yep, no complaints since i dropped comcrap.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 30 2009, 08:55 PM~15233342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope, waiting til the flip of the year to buy another one. wife loving all the space on the driveway.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 06:46 PM~15233236
> *That would be good but after the year your price would double. go with UVerse if it is offered in your area you pay 135 for high speed internet plus 450 including HBO SHOW SkinaMAX STARZ TMC Flix Encore HD NFL channel and all college channels plus the ability to record 4 shows at once and watch in any room the first box is free $7 for every box after that no contract
> *


135 for internet phone and tv? i pay 70 for dish and 60 for phone and internet = 140 right now....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 09:23 PM~15234459
> *135 for internet phone and tv? i pay 70 for dish and 60 for phone and internet = 140 right now....
> *


do you use your home phone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 08:52 PM~15234845
> *do you use your home phone
> *


not really but i need it for fax.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 10:52 PM~15234845
> *do you use your home phone
> *


only reason for a home phone is for the alarm system. otherwise it would be useless these days.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2009, 10:52 PM~15234852
> *only reason for a home phone is for the alarm system.  otherwise it would be useless these days.
> *


gotta keep a home phone here too many pine trees .... dont matter what cell sevice you have they all suck inside the house  :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2009, 06:41 PM~15232522
> *comcast man came by and offered 89 dollar triple package with free hbo and stars for 1 year. no contract and free installation, slo whats your take on that deal? should i?
> *


sales rep... they be hustlin and thats a lil special they got going ... no cotratc yet they want you to be on it min of 1-2 yrs is the only catch.

hope you kept his number....


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 30 2009, 06:43 PM~15232542
> *Wat league ur kids play football in??
> *


BAFL EASTEND EAGLES Sophmore Division http://www.eteamz.com/eastendeagles/index.cfm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Sep 30 2009, 07:22 PM~15232942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can cancel that and get a set up for your wireless phone to be contacted.

hit me up mana if you want info on it...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 30 2009, 09:28 PM~15235343
> *BAFL  EASTEND EAGLES Sophmore Division http://www.eteamz.com/eastendeagles/index.cfm
> *


Sophomores hu??? :0 I help coach my lil bros sophomore team... IDC NORTHWEST BRONCOS......SEE IF WE SEE EACHOTHER DOWN DA ROAD IN DA PLAYOFFS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2009, 09:52 PM~15234852
> *only reason for a home phone is for the alarm system.  otherwise it would be useless these days.
> *


uverse give internet for free for 6 months so adding the phone will be 165 but thats with everything there are lower packages with less channels if you need them but uverse is total fiber optics more bang for the buck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2009, 10:35 PM~15235401
> *ye u could do that... if you can find a tech near by and tellem you slipem lil something..no ****....
> 
> just hope its an installer not a auditor...van not ranger..
> ...


att is fiber the internet is depends on you use it for no use of have 20.0 speed if you only surf net and send emails but if you do games and dowload a shit load of movies then you might need it the speeds go 1.5 3.0 6.0 10.0 18.0 and i think they have 32 coming soon. its not only in the rich areas they have to install in two hoods to every good hood. and yes you can cancel no contract is no contract just turn in equipment and your good to go. its totally no hassle


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 30 2009, 10:19 PM~15235215
> *gotta keep a home phone here too many pine trees .... dont matter what cell sevice you have they all suck inside the house   :biggrin:
> *


new mini cell coming out hooks up to internet brings full bars in the house its basically having a cell tower in your house so this will take care of the issue of the trees


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 11:02 PM~15235743
> *att is fiber the internet is depends on you use it for no use of have 20.0 speed if you only surf net and send emails but if you do games and dowload a shit load of movies then you might need it the speeds go 1.5 3.0 6.0 10.0 18.0 and i think they have 32 coming soon. its not only in the rich areas they have to install in two hoods to every good hood. and yes you can cancel no contract is no contract just turn in equipment and your good to go. its totally no hassle
> *


comcast is way above 32 now...

when uv started it was only in upsacale areas...not my word theirs.... comcast is all over HTX area..just not boonies...very few areas inside the BW8 that dont have it and if they dont its an older industial area...

i dont watch tv so dont gaf bout none of it... in some places ATT shoes better in others its same or worse at times


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2009, 11:11 PM~15235863
> *comcast is way above 32 now...
> 
> when uv started it was only in upsacale areas...not my word theirs.... comcast is all over HTX area..just not boonies...very few areas inside the BW8 that dont have it and if they dont its an older industial area...
> ...


at the end of the day it comes to price i hated comcast too much $ for nothing but your right comcast is everywhere so places like dickinson mo city sugarland who are locked to either sprint comcast or just satelite it sucks pearland was like that but we are now uverse green


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 11:23 PM~15236005
> *at the end of the day it comes to price i hated comcast too much $ for nothing but your right comcast is everywhere so places like dickinson mo city sugarland who are locked to either sprint comcast or just satelite it sucks pearland was like that but we are now uverse green
> *


and they will slowly come around most areas, but their systems as good as they may be are outdated compared to the cable systems currenly running

i wouldnt have nothing if i didnt work for the co. and get it for free already.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2009, 11:29 PM~15236063
> *and they will slowly come around most areas, but their systems as good as they may be are outdated compared to the cable systems currenly running
> 
> i wouldnt have nothing if i didnt work for the co. and get it for free already.
> *


i wouldnt have comcast i would probably have switched to direct if i didnt work for the company and uv didnt come to my area


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 30 2009, 10:40 PM~15235447
> *Sophomores hu??? :0 I help coach my lil bros sophomore team... IDC NORTHWEST BRONCOS......SEE IF WE SEE EACHOTHER DOWN DA ROAD IN DA PLAYOFFS
> *


 Yeah we'll see !! :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Another Rag Soon Too Hit Pasadena Streets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2009, 09:28 PM~15235329
> *sales rep... they be hustlin and thats a lil special they got going ... no cotratc yet they want you to be on it min of 1-2 yrs is the only catch.
> 
> hope you kept his number....
> *


yea i kept his number. im just wondering since ive had att. do i lose my email. or do i get to keep my att email even after i cancel service. deal from comcast sounds good, like u said when a year is up and prices go up, switch to new service. like insurance if u want to save money u gotta bounce around.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2009, 11:35 PM~15235401
> *UVerse is good BUT its only offered is some areas I.E rich hoods n sht...and their internet is crap. no high speed is faster than cables fiber optic and coax. ATT lines blow. i know this first hand since i put in work in the rebuilding of the sateliet hbs in all of houston for comcast in 06'
> 
> you can cancel that and get a set up for your wireless phone to be contacted.
> ...


Haven't had no issues with the internet other than the pendejo installers who didn't change out the wall connections and was causing it to freeze. finally got a good one to go out and check out the lines on the house. as far as wireless phone to be contacted, i have that since my son has set off the alarm and we also have video security system for the mocosos that cut through the neighborhood.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 1 2009, 07:37 AM~15237434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 1 2009, 07:37 AM~15237434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2009, 11:37 PM~15236131
> *i wouldnt have comcast i would probably have switched to direct if i didnt work for the company and uv didnt come to my area
> *


ok


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 1 2009, 07:20 AM~15237540
> *Haven't had no issues with the internet other than the pendejo installers who didn't change out the wall connections and was causing it to freeze.  finally got a good one to go out and check out the lines on the house.  as far as wireless phone to be contacted, i have that since my son has set off the alarm and we also have video security system for the mocosos that cut through the neighborhood.
> *


no you have alerts to go to your phone but not the number dispatch is conncected to. it can be your mobile.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 07:06 AM~15237506
> *yea i kept his number.  im just wondering since ive had att. do i lose my email. or do i get to keep my att email even after i cancel service.  deal from comcast sounds good, like u said when a year is up and prices go up, switch to new service.  like insurance if u want to save money u gotta bounce around.
> *


some peeps dont bother doing that and keep it and over pay...where we make the $ but if u smart ull do that....if u dont mid switching providers....

shouldnt loose the email it will always staytyhe same and should be able to login anyhow... least that how it is with the big C


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 1 2009, 08:55 AM~15237706
> *no you have alerts to go to your phone but not the number  dispatch is conncected to. it can be your mobile.
> *


call you later on it. don't like paying for a home phone we don't even use.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Oct 1 2009, 12:11 AM~15235863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stick to the rabbit ears and 20 feet of telephone line


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 AM~15237864
> *company man
> *


sometimes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 1 2009, 09:23 AM~15237902
> *You gonna burn
> my Pinky's shirt up.
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres the stolen ladder for sale...

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/1399987019.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 09:40 AM~15238000
> *heres the stolen ladder for sale...
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/1399987019.html
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For those that already bought a raffle ticket for an employee at the company i work for, the drawing is tomorrow at noon. Tickets are $10.00 ea and it is for a 46" Sony tv & Blueray dvd player. anyone interested in one can text me or email me at [email protected] and I can meet up to sell one, will only travel 10 miles from home though. Have to meet up.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 1 2009, 07:37 AM~15237434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2009, 08:29 AM~15237930
> *:uh:
> *


k


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 1 2009, 08:40 AM~15238000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bankroll 64


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 07:06 AM~15237506
> *yea i kept his number.  im just wondering since ive had att. do i lose my email. or do i get to keep my att email even after i cancel service.  deal from comcast sounds good, like u said when a year is up and prices go up, switch to new service.  like insurance if u want to save money u gotta bounce around.
> *


If you cancel you lose ur email adress


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 1 2009, 09:34 AM~15238907
> *good deal
> bankroll 64
> *


fidels work still looks good 4 yrs later


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 11:31 AM~15238887
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


still like that better then the 60.


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 1 2009, 06:37 AM~15237434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

THIS SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2009 ... I hope everyone can make it out ... Thanks for your support! Dena, President - Rollerz Only Houston

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, PLEASE CALL DENA AT 832-531-9119


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2009, 11:07 AM~15239729
> *still like that better then the 60.
> *


i dont care


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 1 2009, 11:36 AM~15239933
> *THIS SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2009 ... I hope everyone can make it out ... Thanks for your support!  Dena, President - Rollerz Only Houston
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS, PLEASE CALL DENA AT 832-531-9119
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

3 Members: Drop'em, HEX48, BAYTOWNSLC



:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 01:37 PM~15239941
> *i dont care
> *


wanna buy some barely used molded a-arms? extended 3/4"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

100


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 03:22 PM~15240845
> *100
> *


have to do little better then that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 1 2009, 07:37 AM~15237434
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 10:31 AM~15238887
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


where did you find this pic :0 

yea this was a nice one


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 11:31 AM~15238887
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


that was a keeper


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 05:25 PM~15241886
> *that was a keeper
> *



your mouths the keeper of my balls


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 05:32 PM~15241966
> *your mouths the keeper of my balls
> *


butt seks?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 05:32 PM~15241966
> *your mouths the keeper of my balls
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 04:36 PM~15242009
> *butt seks?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 05:32 PM~15241966
> *your mouths the keeper of my balls
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: www.gottchabitch.com


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   

















H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I have here a set of BMH 14in cylinders in great shape. They are chrome with some cosmetic wear from the cylinder rubbing the sheetmetal in the trunk. Only reason for selling is because I switched to 10 in. cylinders

the price is $60.00 plus Shipping charges. Thank you for looking.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 1 2009, 03:09 PM~15241692
> *where did you find this pic :0
> 
> yea this was a nice one
> *


its under shows and events, for lo lystics car show. i miss it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 1 2009, 06:56 PM~15242715
> *I have here a set of BMH 14in cylinders in great shape.  They are chrome with some cosmetic wear from the cylinder rubbing the sheetmetal in the trunk.  Only reason for selling is because I switched to 10 in.  cylinders
> 
> the price is $60.00 plus Shipping charges.  Thank you for looking.
> ...


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 1 2009, 06:55 PM~15243246
> *:0
> *


priced to move them quick :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 1 2009, 06:01 PM~15243298
> *priced to move them quick :biggrin:
> *


Is there a fuel discount since u live on the otherside of the world????? :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 1 2009, 08:01 PM~15243298
> *priced to move them quick :biggrin:
> *


that best you can do?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"girls cream, then they open their legs" mayne


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 1 2009, 07:38 PM~15243594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


window shoppers need not stop by :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 1 2009, 07:24 PM~15244058
> *window shoppers need not stop by :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 1 2009, 08:42 PM~15244194
> *:ugh: :uh:
> *


tell your girl to give you an advance on your allowence :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 1 2009, 07:53 PM~15244290
> *tell your girl to give you an advance on your allowence :biggrin:
> *


She said no :|


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 1 2009, 04:32 PM~15241966
> *your mouths the keeper of my balls
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, BAYTOWNSLC, *caveydd81*


yo yo wuddup :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 30 2009, 09:40 PM~15235447
> *Sophomores hu??? :0 I help coach my lil bros sophomore team... IDC NORTHWEST BRONCOS......SEE IF WE SEE EACHOTHER DOWN DA ROAD IN DA PLAYOFFS
> *


my daughter cheers for the odc tiger sophmore, and my wife's uncle coahes them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 1 2009, 11:51 PM~15245707
> *my daughter cheers for the odc tiger sophmore, and my wife's uncle coahes them
> *


don't you play football yourself?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 1 2009, 09:51 PM~15245707
> *my daughter cheers for the odc tiger sophmore, and my wife's uncle coahes them
> *


I think we played them 2 weeks ago.....in woodland trails.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 2 2009, 06:34 AM~15247186
> *:cheesy:
> *


:uh: uforgot to say tgif!!! :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 09:42 AM~15238976
> *fidels work still looks good 4 yrs later
> *


no yellow....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 2 2009, 07:39 AM~15247200
> *:uh: uforgot to say tgif!!! :cheesy: :uh:
> *


my bad...

TGIMuthafkinF!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 2 2009, 08:39 AM~15247200
> *:uh: uforgot to say tgif!!! :cheesy: :uh:
> *


CAP'N, did you iron your cape today?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 2 2009, 06:44 AM~15247223
> *no yellow....
> *


good yob


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2009, 07:02 AM~15247307
> *CAP'N, did you iron your cape today?
> *


Did u iron ur grown men diaper today?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

too funny!!! :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

need a working cd player for a ride... something decent aftermarket...

50 and under.. pm a nga post what you got or txt me pics of it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 2 2009, 09:58 AM~15247679
> *need a working cd player for a ride... something decent aftermarket...
> 
> 50 and under.. pm a nga post what you got or txt me pics of it
> *


finna take cd player out the 68 get you a pic tomorrow


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2009, 09:09 AM~15247758
> *finna take cd player out the 68    get you a pic  tomorrow
> *


aite


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 2 2009, 10:15 AM~15247803
> *aite
> *


 nevermind.. i just remembered it was acting up other day. could just be contacts on the faceplate. but i really don't care i got a retrosound going in there.  

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah, id prefer one that works...

that one looks ok but the big ass numbers look a bit cheesey

i recomend custom autosound ...
http://www.casmfg.com/radios.htm


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.casmfg.com/Impala_Radios.htm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Oct 2 2009, 11:35 AM~15248345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i looked at those. did like the look better. but FRONT aux port and USB connection, made the difference.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

igot a kenwood from the mid 90s in the m.c. but it has sentimental value


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2009, 11:47 AM~15248477
> *igot a kenwood from the mid 90s in the m.c. but it has sentimental value*


listened to alot of hall & oates on it huh? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2009, 09:48 AM~15248487
> *listened to alot of hall & oates on it huh?  :uh:
> *


no its the same one i had in highschool


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2009, 09:50 AM~15248513
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Might just go down the street from work to kings and harass one of them ********* to they give me a good deal.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin: Hey does any one have a clean rear bumper that will fit an 86 model regal ...thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 2 2009, 12:17 PM~15248742
> *
> *


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 2 2009, 09:58 AM~15247679
> *need a working cd player for a ride... something decent aftermarket...
> 
> 50 and under.. pm a nga post what you got or txt me pics of it
> *


60? pm me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2009, 12:06 PM~15248642
> *no its the same one i had in highschool
> *


grapplin champ days?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 2 2009, 09:27 AM~15247472
> *Did u iron ur grown men diaper today?
> *


nope, i wanted to let you feel the wrinkles youngin' :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 2 2009, 01:32 PM~15249421
> *:biggrin: Hey does any one have a clean rear  bumper that will fit an 86 model regal ...thanks
> *


si


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Oct 2 2009, 01:35 PM~15249447
> *60? pm me
> 
> 
> ...


whys it say Premier and Pioneer? :scrutinize:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2009, 01:38 PM~15249474
> *whys it say Premier and Pioneer?    :scrutinize:
> *


pioneer premier series?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Oct 2 2009, 01:39 PM~15249481
> *pioneer premier series?
> *


duhhhh


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 2 2009, 01:43 PM~15249519
> *duhhhh
> *


wut up Slim? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 2 2009, 01:43 PM~15249519
> *duhhhh
> *


NOSHIT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

http://products.howstuffworks.com/pioneer-...yer-review.htm/


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Oct 2 2009, 01:45 PM~15249531
> *wut up Slim? :biggrin:
> *


chillin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 2 2009, 01:49 PM~15249552
> *
> *


gimmie a call suckaaaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc+Oct 2 2009, 01:39 PM~15249481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice. that one aint pissing out oil either


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2009, 02:23 PM~15250798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


same club


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2009, 04:41 PM~15250983
> *same club
> *


like twins minus the booty kit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2009, 03:51 PM~15251595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that must be custom made cuz the only ones ive seen are 57 or 59....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2009, 06:20 PM~15251875
> *that must be custom made cuz the only ones ive seen are 57 or 59....
> *


i know where its for sale.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Old school hip hop on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com with D.J. Short Dog & D.J. Mystery tonight from 7-10pm central time. Log on the chatroom in the website for requests & shout outs.


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

is dat a htown car dat black 61 dat boy right


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

no dat 60 like mannnnnnnnnnn


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*DUE TO WEATHER...the show will be CANCELLED for tomorrow, SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2009 at Adair Park ...* I will be posting the new reschedule date soon. Please call me if you have any questions at 832-531-9119. Dena, President - Rollerz Only Houston. Thanks for your support!


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=484835&st=1000

post up requests in this topic or shout outs. DJ Short Dog in the mix.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WUT'S UP HOMIE, DJLATIN -- DJ SHORT DOGGGG 
IM LISTENIN TO UR MUSIC........THIS IS A COMPUTER SHOUT OUT!!!!!!!!!!
MY DAUGHTER IS REQUESTIN A SONG ( NEW BOYZ ) YOUR A JERK..........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 2 2009, 09:04 PM~15253301
> *WUT'S UP HOMIE, DJLATIN -- DJ SHORT DOGGGG
> IM LISTENIN TO UR MUSIC........THIS IS A COMPUTER SHOUT OUT!!!!!!!!!!
> MY  DAUGHTER IS REQUESTIN A SONG ( NEW BOYZ ) YOUR A JERK..........
> ...


orale, i'm at home, staying in with the boys. will post this up in thr topic


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

STILL HAVE THOSE 18'S , BLACK SPOKE KNOCK-OFF'S. PRICE DROPPED TO $500 or open to trades. Hit me up on PM if interested


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2009, 07:36 PM~15253607
> *STILL HAVE THOSE 18'S , BLACK SPOKE KNOCK-OFF'S. PRICE DROPPED TO $500 or open to trades. Hit me up on PM if interested
> *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 2 2009, 09:59 PM~15253781
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2009, 05:21 PM~15252390
> *Old school hip hop on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com with D.J. Short Dog & D.J. Mystery tonight from 7-10pm central time.  Log on the chatroom in the website for requests & shout outs.
> *



THAX FOR ALL OUR SHOUT OUT
DANG!!!!!!!!!!!! DJ SHORT DOG PLAYING OLD OLD SCHOOL WAY BAC IN THA 80'S....
:cheesy: I DIDNT KNOW YOU ALL DID IT LIKE THAT.....MY DAUGHTER 11 YRS SAID YOU ALL GOT IT GOING SHE A BIG M. JACKSON


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 2 2009, 10:38 PM~15254054
> *THAX FOR ALL OUR SHOUT OUT
> DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!  DJ SHORT DOG PLAYING OLD OLD SCHOOL WAY BAC IN THA 80'S....
> :cheesy: I DIDNT KNOW YOU ALL DID IT LIKE THAT.....MY DAUGHTER  11 YRS SAID YOU ALL GOT IT GOING SHE A  BIG  M. JACKSON
> *


will do.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 2 2009, 06:38 AM~15247196
> *I think we played them 2 weeks ago.....in woodland trails.
> *


yup and the broncos got spanked :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 2 2009, 05:23 AM~15246984
> *don't you play football yourself?
> 
> 
> ...


stalker


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 2 2009, 09:57 PM~15254745
> *yup and the broncos got spanked :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait till we see y'all again...dat was wit only 3 days of practice  beat da vikings 55 to 0 last week....ain't they beat y'all :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2009, 05:20 PM~15251875
> *that must be custom made cuz the only ones ive seen are 57 or 59....
> *


25 hun and i can make you one... just like that...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 2 2009, 10:20 PM~15254958
> *Can't wait till we see y'all again...dat was wit only 3 days of practice  beat da vikings 55 to 0 last week....ain't they beat y'all :0 :0 :0
> *


nope only the falcons beat us so far


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

yep


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Oct 3 2009, 12:50 AM~15255221
> *yep
> *


yup you mean? :uh: :uh:


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 2 2009, 10:51 PM~15255233
> *yup you mean?  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i said yep you jugg head :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Oct 3 2009, 12:52 AM~15255242
> *i said yep you jugg head  :angry:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

bissonet at wilcrest come tru


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2009, 06:55 PM~15243242
> *its under shows and events, for lo lystics car show.  i miss it.
> *


should of never told u.... :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 2 2009, 10:48 PM~15255205
> *nope only the falcons beat us so far
> *


:0 we play them today :scared:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 3 2009, 06:04 AM~15256272
> *bissonet at wilcrest come tru
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

13 inch chrome and gold Roadsters....What are they worth and is it worth it to re-chrome? I found a set of them at a garage sale at the end of my street. Dude wants 80 for them but they will need to be re-chromed. They are four lug wheels and have decent tires on them. I don't need them but if any body does let me know. Bear creek/Katy area. LMK


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just saw a black 90s lincoln with 13s and a white big body fleetwood on 13s @ jensen and parker


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 2 2009, 07:44 PM~15252593
> *DUE TO WEATHER...the show will be CANCELLED for tomorrow, SUNDAY, OCTOBER 4, 2009 at Adair Park ... I will be posting the new reschedule date soon. Please call me if you have any questions at 832-531-9119.  Dena, President - Rollerz Only Houston.  Thanks for your support!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 3 2009, 12:40 PM~15257398
> *just saw a black 90s lincoln with 13s and a white big body fleetwood on 13s @ jensen and parker
> *


snitch


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY HOMIE,
I JUST FOUND OUT LAST NITE!!!!!!!
THIS HAPPEN LAST WEEKEND!!!!!!!

URGENT NEWS FROM !!!!!!!!!!TX BOYZ C.C. PRES:

TEXAS OUTKASTZ C.C.
A CLUB MEMBER DAVID HE DRIVE'S ( BLU/SILVR IMPALA ) GOT JACKED FOR THIS RIDED AN ALSO GOT SHOT....
THIS GIRL SHE FINE AND NOT HURT.... HE IT STILL IN THA HOSP.....
THIS IS FOR ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT....
THERE ARE HAVING A BENEFIT CAR WASH WILL BE HELD AT 
AUTO ADVANCE PARTS OFF OF 45 & WEST LITTLE YORK....
PLEASE THIS FAMILY WOULD LOVE EVERYONE HELP....
SO PLEASE SHOW SOME LOVE BRING UR RIDEZ OR UR SELF....
I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK FOR ALL UR HELP..... 
ALL MY PRAYER GOES OUT TO THA FAMILY & ALSO THA CAR CLUB MEMBER'S.....
BE BLESS IN EVERYTHING YOU DO IN LIFE......
BECAUSE JESUS CHRIST LOVE YOU MORE THEN LIFE IT SELF..... :angel:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Oct 3 2009, 08:33 AM~15256500
> *13 inch chrome and gold Roadsters....What are they worth and is it worth it to re-chrome? I found a set of them at a garage sale at the end of my street. Dude wants 80 for them but they will need to be re-chromed. They are four lug wheels and have decent tires on them. I don't need them but if any body does let me know. Bear creek/Katy area. LMK
> *


bolt on or KOs??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Oct 3 2009, 07:33 AM~15256500
> *13 inch chrome and gold Roadsters....What are they worth and is it worth it to re-chrome? I found a set of them at a garage sale at the end of my street. Dude wants 80 for them but they will need to be re-chromed. They are four lug wheels and have decent tires on them. I don't need them but if any body does let me know. Bear creek/Katy area. LMK
> *


being 4 lug they arent worth much. u can make a chair or something out of them. roadstars hubs and adapters are a totally different design. and wire wheel king in california will redo them but its gonna cost about 1000 to get them rebuit....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Oct 3 2009, 07:33 AM~15256500
> *13 inch chrome and gold Roadsters....What are they worth and is it worth it to re-chrome? I found a set of them at a garage sale at the end of my street. Dude wants 80 for them but they will need to be re-chromed. They are four lug wheels and have decent tires on them. I don't need them but if any body does let me know. Bear creek/Katy area. LMK
> *


julian 832 660 2514 wana know wuz up on d wheels


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Oct 3 2009, 09:33 AM~15256500
> *13 inch chrome and gold Roadsters....What are they worth and is it worth it to re-chrome? I found a set of them at a garage sale at the end of my street. Dude wants 80 for them but they will need to be re-chromed. They are four lug wheels and have decent tires on them. I don't need them but if any body does let me know. Bear creek/Katy area. LMK
> *


if they bolt on's. aint worth shit. if they ko's a 4 hole adapter could be taken to machine shop and drilled for different pattern. but cost of have them taken apart, rechromed, drilling adapters. you might as well buy new d'd or z's.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 2 2009, 08:20 PM~15253905
> *
> *


Q.VO LATIN como estas homie.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 1 2009, 07:37 AM~15237434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> oU8V0eQVkkw&feature


JUST ARRIVED HERE AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS ROLLN DVD VOL 14 ACTORS AND FACTORS 
1=$20
2=$30
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 3 2009, 04:56 PM~15259294
> *
> *


WAZ UP STREETCHOW


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 3 2009, 02:16 PM~15257979
> *bolt on or KOs??
> *


bolt ons


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Oct 3 2009, 05:52 PM~15259540
> *WAZ UP STREETCHOW
> *


que onda orejas


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SHOUT OUT TO DESET DREAMS AND H TOWN MAGICOS THEY CAME OUT AND SHOWED LOVE TODAY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 3 2009, 07:59 PM~15259569
> *SHOUT OUT TO DESET DREAMS AND H TOWN MAGICOS THEY CAME OUT AND SHOWED LOVE TODAY
> *


sorry i couldnt make it had to stand in a wedding


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 3 2009, 08:28 PM~15259705
> *sorry i couldnt make it had to stand in a wedding
> *


lone star made it official? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 1 2009, 07:37 AM~15237434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

DAILY WHORE comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wut's up H-Town :biggrin: :biggrin:

EXPENSIVE TASTE C.C.
~ LOWRIDER 2000 ~


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WUTZ UP, :nicoderm: 
BONEZ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 4 2009, 12:46 AM~15261479
> *
> *


que rollo brown!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 3 2009, 10:47 PM~15261491
> *que rollo brown!!
> *


  nada esperando el dia para ir a las vegas i tu


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> :coo :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 4 2009, 12:50 AM~15261516
> *  nada esperando el dia para ir a las vegas  i tu
> *


making da money no hay de otra, y chingandole a los carros un poco cuando ay tiempo... :biggrin:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 3 2009, 08:31 PM~15260864
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice vid


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 3 2009, 06:28 PM~15259705
> *sorry i couldnt make it had to stand in a wedding
> *


its allgood we might doi it again weather was kind of fucked up


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*DUE TO WEATHER: THE BENEFIT CAR SHOW FOR EMILIA IS CANCELLED FOR TODAY.* WE WILL RESCHEDULE THIS EVENT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. I WILL POST UP THE NEW DATE AS SOON AS IT BECOMES AVAILABLE. WE HOPE TO MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT FOR EVERYONE AND HOPE TO HELP EMILIA AND THE SOSA FAMILY AS MUCH AS WE CAN! WE'VE GOT A LOT OF GREAT STUFF PLANNED FOR THIS EVENT, SO WE HOPE EVERYONE CAN COME OUT AND SUPPORT THIS GREAT CAUSE! NEW DATE COMING SOON!

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT, YOUR SUPPORT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

DENA
ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT 
832-531-9119


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

LOS MANIFICOS CARSHOW
NOV 22, 2009 
49 DAYZ LEFT
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
CAN SUM FIND A TIME CLOCK FOR THA COUNT DOWN.... LOL


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 4 2009, 09:33 AM~15263331
> *LOS MANIFICOS CARSHOW
> NOV 22, 2009
> 49 DAYZ LEFT
> ...


dont remind me.. but good thing my car is almost done.. so ill be ready


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 4 2009, 11:47 AM~15263415
> *
> *


know anybody wants to buy a trailer? has wench, and spare mounted on side.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 4 2009, 09:33 AM~15263331
> *LOS MANIFICOS CARSHOW
> NOV 22, 2009
> 49 DAYZ LEFT
> ...


never again


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 4 2009, 11:33 AM~15263331
> *LOS MANIFICOS CARSHOW
> NOV 22, 2009
> 49 DAYZ LEFT
> ...


big rim and slab fest


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 4 2009, 03:08 PM~15264565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2009, 01:18 PM~15264600
> *:ugh:
> *


hpd showed love :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 4 2009, 03:23 PM~15264614
> *hpd showed love  :0
> *


remind them bitches of that next time they run everybody out of a chill spot


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2009, 01:36 PM~15264693
> *remind them bitches of that next time they run everybody out of a chill spot
> *


right :twak: :twak: :twak:








crime scene :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 4 2009, 03:08 PM~15264565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened to your bikini :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Oct 4 2009, 02:05 PM~15264837
> *what happened to your bikini :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 4 2009, 01:08 PM~15264565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell no, never


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2009, 02:17 PM~15264886
> *hell no, never
> *


hey money is money :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 4 2009, 02:18 PM~15264888
> *hey money is money  :biggrin:
> *


true i guess its for a good cause.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 4 2009, 02:43 PM~15264726
> *right  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


where's the strippers at? :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2009, 10:59 AM~15263877
> *big rim and slab fest
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS+Oct 4 2009, 04:05 PM~15264837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously, them ****** called it a bikini car wash. no females in bikinis? false advertising. if i were a snitch.. i'd be calling wayne dolcefino.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*
got this*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 4 2009, 03:08 PM~15264565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2009, 03:41 PM~15265314
> *
> 
> got this
> ...


****** bamboozeled da folks lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2009, 06:17 PM~15265491
> ******* bamboozeled da folks lol
> *


ain't first time 



:0 



just kiddin' :biggrin:


oh, and i googled "bikini carwash" guess which pic was 1st to pop up

http://www.allfordmustangs.com/photopost/s...php/photo/55087


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne, this brawd like the offical bikini carwash ad girl or some shit?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2009, 04:41 PM~15265314
> *
> 
> got this
> ...


Take it to aiken :rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2009, 04:44 PM~15265650
> *mayne, this brawd like the offical bikini carwash ad girl or some shit?
> 
> 
> ...


BIG FIST ENT. 


:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Yea...wat he said ^^^^^^


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2009, 05:19 PM~15265939
> *BIG FIST ENT.
> :ugh:
> *


surprise buttsecks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2009, 05:19 PM~15265939
> *BIG FIST ENT.
> :ugh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2009, 05:42 PM~15266108
> *surprise buttsecks
> *


Si.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 4 2009, 09:33 AM~15263331
> *LOS MANIFICOS CARSHOW
> NOV 22, 2009
> 49 DAYZ LEFT
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNE....VERT BANGIN FROM DA DOOR!!! :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

que pasa raza!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 4 2009, 09:38 PM~15267133
> * que pasa raza!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2009, 09:28 PM~15267034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayn!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 4 2009, 02:25 PM~15264923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: i still think you full of shit gordo :0 :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 4 2009, 07:40 PM~15267148
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Nesto! finish moving?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 4 2009, 09:46 PM~15267209
> *Sup Nesto! finish moving?
> *


Still packing, never knew I had so many Impala parts! By the end of the month should be out!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 4 2009, 07:49 PM~15267250
> *Still packing, never knew I had so many Impala parts! By the end of the month should be out!
> *


Yea I know what you mean...every time I think of throwing something away, I say..."Naw better not,I might need this later"... :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR
did you turn in you 100 word text fool ? :uh: :uh: :rant:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 4 2009, 09:56 PM~15267323
> *Yea I know what you mean...every time of think of throwing something away, I say..."Naw better now,I might need this later"... :biggrin:
> *


haha I know how that goes!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 4 2009, 09:57 PM~15267335
> *haha I know how that goes!!!! :cheesy:
> *



hook me up with some goodies before you leave :uh:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

whats up Houston


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 4 2009, 07:57 PM~15267335
> *haha I know how that goes!!!! :cheesy:
> *


say hoe you leaving? what about my blades? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 4 2009, 08:16 PM~15267521
> *hook me up with some goodies before you leave :uh:
> *



what you get an impala? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://

:cool:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

post progress on yours


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Oct 4 2009, 10:16 PM~15267521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was waiting on you to hit me up...UPS :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 4 2009, 09:47 PM~15268502
> *post progress on yours
> *


No such thing.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 4 2009, 09:51 PM~15268532
> *Ill see what I have for a 63 that you might need
> Was waiting on you to hit me up...UPS :cheesy:
> *


and i was waiting on you.you going to the bay?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 5 2009, 12:04 AM~15268643
> *and i was waiting on you.you going to the bay?
> *


:thumbsdown: :nono: :no:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody got one 14x7 knockoffs one of my rims has a damn leak so i just need one rim chrome pm me if so laterz


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Oct 5 2009, 06:16 AM~15269923
> *anybody got one 14x7 knockoffs one of my rims has a damn leak so i just need one rim chrome pm me if so laterz
> *



$20 FIX HOMIE.

1 TUBE OF SILICONE
5 HOURS OF WAITING
TAPE
MOUNT TIRE ON RIM
N YOU BE ROLLING AGAIN


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

the shits already been done homie plus the rim is all curb checked so i rather just get another one and trash the one i got


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Oct 5 2009, 10:29 AM~15270693
> *the shits already been done homie plus the rim is all curb checked so i rather just get another one and trash the one i got
> *


you could put a tube in it, and use it as a spare.


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah someone else told me about the tube thing but i cant find anybody that sells it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Oct 5 2009, 06:16 AM~15269923
> *anybody got one 14x7 knockoffs one of my rims has a damn leak so i just need one rim chrome pm me if so laterz
> *


order it from og wire, its prolly under 100 bucks to your door. 288 for a set of 4...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Oct 5 2009, 11:39 AM~15271205
> *yeah someone else told me about the tube thing but i cant find anybody that sells it?
> *


most tire shops should have some lying around. or theres always ebay  

this one has the short valve. some come with some 4-5" valves that make it obvious theres a tube inside. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FR-13%2f14-...9QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2009, 11:53 AM~15271315
> *order it from og wire, its prolly under 100 bucks to your door. 288 for a set of 4...
> *


wassup with this countrywide home loan application? it wants to know what i drive. :scrutinize: did you have to list your honda when you bought your house? 

writing down "couple o'buckets"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2009, 10:19 AM~15271552
> *wassup with this countrywide home loan application?  it wants to know what i drive.  :scrutinize:  did you have to list your honda when you bought your house?
> 
> writing down "couple o'buckets"
> *


is that FHA loan?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2009, 12:23 PM~15271611
> *is that FHA loan?
> *


naw. fk HUD. if i bought a HUD house.. i'd here "bucket house" jokes all the time. its just regular pre-qualification home loan.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2009, 10:25 AM~15271632
> *naw. fk HUD. if i bought a HUD house.. i'd here "bucket house" jokes all the time.    its just regular pre-qualification home loan.
> *


word. i just came from dh they had some houses for sale out there..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2009, 12:32 PM~15271704
> *word. i just came from dh they had some houses for sale out there..... :biggrin:
> *


no thanks. 


oh, and people familiar with side of town i'm shopping at, they act like westchase is the hood. :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 3 2009, 11:09 PM~15261675
> *making da money no hay de otra, y chingandole a los carros un poco cuando ay tiempo... :biggrin:
> *


estodo siempre para adelante . mi carro ya esta en 95 mucha jente piensa k no s puede .5 mas i 100  simpre para a delante


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2009, 12:19 PM~15271552
> *wassup with this countrywide home loan application?  it wants to know what i drive.  :scrutinize:  did you have to list your honda when you bought your house?
> 
> writing down "couple o'buckets"
> *


go see that new michael moore movie before you get a countrywide home loan. or i know you, just download or get a bootleg


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 5 2009, 02:18 PM~15272807
> *go see that new michael moore movie before you get a countrywide home loan.  or i know you, just download or get a bootleg
> *


 :uh: no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 5 2009, 12:18 PM~15272807
> *go see that new michael moore movie before you get a countrywide home loan.  or i know you, just download or get a bootleg
> *


is that movie good i wanna see it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 5 2009, 02:18 PM~15272807
> *go see that new michael moore movie before you get a countrywide home loan.  or i know you, just download or get a bootleg
> *


a lot of complaints through the d.a.'s office frauds division on countrywide home loans. might as well spread em and let them bread em.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/finance/cou...e_mortgage.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 5 2009, 12:50 PM~15273191
> *http://www.consumeraffairs.com/finance/cou...e_mortgage.html
> *


dam sounds like a bunch of nitemares. keep the mortgage at or under 28% of your income and youll be good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn thats 90 pages of consumer complaints. big pimp i thought u should walk away from any deal they offer...


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

HAHAHAHA saw this and felt like it had to be posted here :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2009, 12:25 PM~15271632
> *naw. fk HUD. if i bought a HUD house.. i'd here "bucket house" jokes all the time.    its just regular pre-qualification home loan.
> *


FHA is not just hud houses. It just means the loan is insured by the goverment and if you default the lender gets repaid by uncle sam. In fact they are stricter than normal loans, they will not let you buy a bucket house, the govt wants to make sure it is a safe investment incase they have to forclose.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 5 2009, 02:50 PM~15273191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2009, 02:47 PM~15274300
> *naw, think i'm good.    paperwork says countrywide,but i'm really going thru bank of america, since they took over countrywide.
> ha
> *


youre not white and you live in low income area and u dont have a degree u should almost get your shit paid for free :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2009, 04:52 PM~15274349
> *youre not white and you live in low income area and u dont have a degree u should almost get your shit paid for free  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2009, 04:52 PM~15274349
> *youre not white and you live in low income area and u dont have a degree u should almost get your shit paid for free  :uh:
> *





least i dont live in pasadena uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 4 2009, 11:05 PM~15268082
> *what you get an impala? :cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh: 
Doos open


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 5 2009, 06:26 PM~15275205
> *:uh:
> Doos open
> *



thats horrifyingly gay


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2009, 02:52 PM~15274349
> *youre not white and you live in low income area and u dont have a degree u should almost get your shit paid for free  :uh:
> *


Were do I apply for this so called " free paid for shit" :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 5 2009, 04:26 PM~15275205
> *:uh:
> Doos open
> *


doos open mayne


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 5 2009, 04:44 PM~15275348
> *thats horrifyingly gay
> *


X1000


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 5 2009, 02:37 PM~15273029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats even worse fool. watch the movie. i'll even give you the 7.50 for the ticket


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 5 2009, 07:07 PM~15275586
> *it was really eye opening.  im not a big michael moore fan, but ive seen all his movies, and they always let you in on shit you didnt know.
> *



really? i heard from a website online that horse piss actually tastes like mountain strawberries and makes your penis bigger at the same time.

its a fact, i read it online. :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 5 2009, 07:36 PM~15275811
> *really?  i heard from a website online that horse piss actually tastes like mountain strawberries and makes your penis bigger at the same time.
> 
> its a fact, i read it online. :uh:
> *


uhhh, i believe that slander during a documentary is still illegal. 

and some people say cucumbers taste better pickled.......... so take it outta your ass


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Oct 5 2009, 05:36 PM~15275811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh: yea....so......how bout them texans...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2009, 08:18 PM~15276780
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: 

hows the wedding planning coming along?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 5 2009, 07:26 PM~15276885
> *:uh:
> 
> hows the wedding planning coming along?
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :ugh:good did youu sucked any toes this weekend fool :0 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2009, 08:31 PM~15276940
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:good  did youu sucked any toes this weekend fool  :0  :0
> *


seriously dog.....get that shit straight u know damm well i didnt suck on any toes......thats ur boy bacons bro be doing that shit...lol! so u finally got the hall situated?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2009, 07:18 PM~15276780
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


en que trabaja el muchacho :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Oct 5 2009, 07:32 PM~15276966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que pasa brown que te vas de gira pa vegas ???pues en que trabaja el muchacho :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 5 2009, 08:59 PM~15277255
> *yea ok   and why you so worried bout me nekka
> 
> que pasa brown que te vas de gira pa vegas ???pues  en que trabaja el muchacho  :0
> *


just seeing man checkin on myu nikka in case u need help


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 5 2009, 08:19 PM~15277571
> *just seeing man checkin on myu nikka in case u need help
> *


 :uh: :uh: aint you supposed to be in the studio


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

hay les va el primero de la lista .

haber que dicen de este yonke los envidiosos cuando lo vean pegar 100 plus

cheken el diferencial ok y saquen concluisiones de cuanto pega .

hay luego lo van a saber ya que llegemos de las vegas supershow y after hop


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2009, 08:25 PM~15277677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2009, 09:25 PM~15277677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 my ***** in action


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

our first test at 4 am


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> our first test at 4 am
> [/qu :biggrin: i el video :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> > our first test at 4 am
> > [/qu :biggrin: i el video :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2009, 11:38 PM~15279136
> *que ondas brown 4 am lloviendo pero recuerda que  ......................
> THE BEST FUCK THE REST :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


About to hit the road....


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 11:42 PM~15279151
> *About to hit the road....
> *


so


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 11:42 PM~15279151
> *About to hit the road....
> *


MEET YOU"LL IN VEGAS THURS MORNING WITH (((STILL HOOD))) ON THE BUMPER


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2009, 10:25 PM~15277677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 4 2009, 09:52 AM~15263441
> *dont remind me.. but good thing my car is almost done.. so ill be ready
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
AT LEAST UR AHEAD....THAT'S A GUD THING... WE ALWAYS WAIT TO THA LAST MIN TO PUT EVERYTHING BAC TOGETHER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2009, 10:59 AM~15263877
> *big rim and slab fest
> *


SHHHHHHH :nono: SOMEBODY MIGHT HEAR YOU...LOL 
IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE A BIG RIM N SLAB FEST
IF THA LOLO WOULD PRE-REG BEFORE THEY DO :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THEY SHOULD CALL IT "BIG RIMS -N- LOLO FEST"


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 4 2009, 01:08 PM~15264565
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U MISS A SPOT BY THA BUMPER.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL
GOOD JOB ALL NICE N CLEAN.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Oct 5 2009, 06:16 AM~15269923
> *anybody got one 14x7 knockoffs one of my rims has a damn leak so i just need one rim chrome pm me if so laterz
> *


I WILL ASK MR.3D IF HAS ONE OR IF KNOW'S ANYBODY THAT SELL ONE..
BUT U CAN GO TO " NICK'S TIRE SHOP OFF OF JENSEN & TIDWELL.. FOR TUBE'S OR
WHITE WALL CUT FOR $ 7.50......


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 4 2009, 05:41 PM~15265314
> *
> 
> got this
> ...


false advertisement


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 6 2009, 12:03 AM~15279670
> *I WILL ASK MR.3D IF HAS ONE OR IF KNOW'S ANYBODY THAT SELL ONE..
> BUT U CAN GO TO " NICK'S TIRE SHOP OFF OF JENSEN & TIDWELL.. FOR TUBE'S OR
> WHITE WALL CUT FOR $ 7.50......
> *


thanks anyway homie but i ended up finding a rim last night a homie had one laying around in real good shape so i picked it up for 40 bucks and hell yeah i know about nicks tire shop i had some white walls done on some all black tires they came out clean as hell cant even tell guy does good work :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Tha bizznizz


----------



## at1hina (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2009, 11:47 PM~15279180
> *MEET YOU"LL IN VEGAS THURS MORNING WITH (((STILL HOOD))) ON THE BUMPER
> *



 Te dire suerte baby pero veo que no lo nececitas!!!

TTT MR MAGIC !!!!! 


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2009, 08:11 AM~15280563
> *Tha bizznizz
> *


still hood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 6 2009, 09:11 AM~15280563
> *Tha bizznizz
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2009, 10:38 PM~15279136
> *que ondas brown 4 am lloviendo pero recuerda que  ......................
> THE BEST FUCK THE REST :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: i dont like work in the rain . but wus worth it we on the 100 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:around:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bank of america just pre-approved me for twice what i asked for. something gotta be fishy with that. them loan money to a mexican without a white co-signer? :scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2009, 03:51 PM~15283834
> *bank of america just pre-approved me for twice what i asked for.  something gotta be fishy with that.    them loan money to a mexican without a white co-signer?  :scrutinize:
> *


youre about to get screwed. better be careful


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Oct 5 2009, 11:50 PM~15279604
> *SHHHHHHH :nono:  SOMEBODY MIGHT HEAR YOU...LOL
> IT DOESN'T HAVE TO BE A BIG RIM N SLAB FEST
> IF THA LOLO WOULD PRE-REG BEFORE THEY DO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just bought some living room furniture


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got the love seat too  bawlin'!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2009, 03:21 PM~15284614
> *just bought some living room furniture
> 
> 
> ...


definetly not for u gordito :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2009, 03:25 PM~15284654
> *got the love seat too    bawlin'!!
> 
> 
> ...


now thats for you, wheres the table for them WINGS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 6 2009, 05:36 PM~15284754
> *now thats for you, wheres the table for them WINGS
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u need a dinner table i got a card table that has a bunch of over spray on it and i got 4 saw horses cuz i know your plates are heavy.... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats up H-TOWN


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2009, 06:03 PM~15285035
> *if u need a dinner table i got a card table that has a bunch of over spray on it and i got 4 saw horses cuz i know your plates are heavy.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 6 2009, 12:02 PM~15282942
> *:biggrin: i dont  like work  in the rain . but wus  worth it we on the 100  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 k onda big brown como esta houston


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 6 2009, 12:41 PM~15282166
> *still hood
> *


good i got a new name fo my shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 6 2009, 04:23 PM~15285205
> *Whats up H-TOWN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Oct 6 2009, 09:40 PM~15287412
> *:uh:
> *


que rollo!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

any body has rubber seals for the italian dumps?


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 6 2009, 08:16 PM~15287815
> *:uh:
> *


Wut....:|


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

1963 fender wells over all clean no rust thru or nothin...no bends or torn holes.

only the top is plated had them for years now and dont plan on getting a 63 ever so they dirty as fk and got over spray on em but where the chrome shoes its in ok shape i buffed a part of it and looks nice the rough parts are under the fender so u wont see much of it if u wana roll em like that... if not scuff n paint semigloss black.

50.00 for the pair prefer local


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 6 2009, 04:22 AM~15278403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the Frame off the silver 91 from houston?Looking good bros what size tire on the front looks alittle big?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 6 2009, 04:22 AM~15278403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the Frame off the silver 91 from houston?Looking good bros what size tire on the front looks alittle big?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2009, 11:51 PM~15288974
> *Is this the Frame off the silver 91 from houston?Looking good bros what size tire on the front looks alittle big?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

CAST KO CHIPS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490119


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 6 2009, 11:58 PM~15289023
> *CAST KO CHIPS
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490119
> *


ok


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2009, 12:47 AM~15289471
> *ok
> *


hello ninja :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Oct 7 2009, 01:07 AM~15289671
> *hello ninja  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

rugg442 :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 5 2009, 09:25 PM~15277677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering but why not just take the grille top off the hood its like 3-4 bolts probobly took more time to tape it than to just take it off ??


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Oct 6 2009, 05:57 PM~15286203
> *k onda big brown como esta houston
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2009, 02:26 AM~15290154
> *Just wondering but why not just take the grille top off the hood its like 3-4 bolts probobly took more time to tape it than to just take it off ??
> *


Mabey one of those "seem like a good idea at tha time sort of things"....oh well gonna get banged up anyways


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 6 2009, 10:20 PM~15288581
> *1963 fender wells over all clean no rust thru or nothin...no bends or torn holes.
> 
> only the top is plated had them for years now and dont plan on getting a 63 ever so they dirty as fk and got over spray on em but where the chrome shoes its in ok shape i buffed a part of it and looks nice the rough parts are under the fender so u wont see much of it if u wana  roll em like that... if not scuff n paint semigloss black.
> ...


SOLD


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 7 2009, 08:11 AM~15291511
> *:cheesy:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

get to work junior.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 7 2009, 08:32 AM~15291670
> *get to work junior.....
> *


No work yto get to....prolly go home and goto sleep....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Oct 6 2009, 07:40 PM~15287412
> *:uh:
> *



Que onda CHOCHIS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 7 2009, 10:11 AM~15291511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you one that needs to get back to work


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 7 2009, 11:39 AM~15292903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: to you two... :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wussup peeps


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 7 2009, 02:02 PM~15293558
> *:wave: to you two... :biggrin:
> *


something for my new crib..for when you come over..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

took trunk back to fix details of my hand holding the club plaque and the crown....
before








after


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 7 2009, 03:20 PM~15294117
> *took trunk back to fix details of my hand holding the club plaque and the crown....
> before
> 
> ...


looks aight, but still ain't got shit on slim's pamela anderson mural


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont know if you know this goof, but theres a car in dallas with the same mural as yours.. only diffenrence is the middle..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2009, 02:17 PM~15294732
> *dont know if you know this goof, but theres a car in dallas with the same mural as yours.. only diffenrence is the middle..
> *


NAH..ITS A PHOTO SHOP SOMEONE DID..SAID IT WOULD LOOK BETTER LIKE THAT WITHOUT ME IN IT... :uh: :roflmao: I SWEAR HATERS LOVE TO HATE..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 7 2009, 04:17 PM~15294732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics of it didn't happen


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 7 2009, 02:22 PM~15294758
> *NAH..ITS A PHOTO SHOP SOMEONE DID..SAID IT WOULD LOOK BETTER LIKE THAT WITHOUT ME IN IT... :uh:  :roflmao: I SWEAR HATERS LOVE TO HATE..
> *


wut up goof ? lac look good ...n fuk wut a hater think.......


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2009, 02:14 PM~15294068
> *something for my new crib..for when you come over..
> 
> 
> ...


that'll be never.... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Oct 6 2009, 07:56 PM~15287588
> *any body has rubber seals for the italian dumps?
> *


i got a bunch of them , roll by the house and pick some homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

vegas roll call


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 6 2009, 09:20 PM~15288581
> *1963 fender wells over all clean no rust thru or nothin...no bends or torn holes.
> 
> only the top is plated had them for years now and dont plan on getting a 63 ever so they dirty as fk and got over spray on em but where the chrome shoes its in ok shape i buffed a part of it and looks nice the rough parts are under the fender so u wont see much of it if u wana  roll em like that... if not scuff n paint semigloss black.
> ...


 PATTYCAKES


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 7 2009, 01:20 PM~15294117
> *took trunk back to fix details of my hand holding the club plaque and the crown....
> before
> 
> ...


Quit lying...only reason u went back is so he can wax ur eyebrows on ur mural.....:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 7 2009, 03:01 PM~15295063
> *Quit lying...only reason u went back is so he can wax ur eyebrows on ur mural.....:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 7 2009, 05:01 PM~15295063
> *Quit lying...only reason u went back is so he can wax ur eyebrows on ur mural.....:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## butterbeam (Mar 19, 2009)

FOR SALE 1983 CHEVY MALIBU WAGON 

1983 WAGON RUNS GOOD STARTS RIGHT UP AND DRIVES REINFORCED FRAME EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS REINFORCED AXLE BATTERY RACK FOR 10 BATT CYLINDERS AND SPRINGS 4 LINK IN REAR BODY IS STREIGHT ONE BLOCK SAND AWAY FROM PAINT $$ 2200.00 OBO $$ PM ME OR CALL IF INTRESTED 505/610-5389


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 7 2009, 02:22 PM~15294758
> *NAH..ITS A PHOTO SHOP SOMEONE DID..SAID IT WOULD LOOK BETTER LIKE THAT WITHOUT ME IN IT... :uh:  :roflmao: I SWEAR HATERS LOVE TO HATE..
> *


oh ok.. i seen the pic floating around.. at 1st i tripped out.. OT people for ya..
i didnt think trino would do the same shit twice..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone have an old cell phone they want to sell cheap. need one with a keyboard, dropped a hammer on mine tonight and ruined the screen


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2009, 05:32 PM~15296360
> *anyone have an old cell phone they want to sell cheap. need one with a keyboard, dropped a hammer on mine tonight and ruined the screen
> *


nice excuse, people droping their phone in the toilet a lot these days :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 7 2009, 03:20 PM~15294117
> *took trunk back to fix details of my hand holding the club plaque and the crown....
> before
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2009, 06:32 PM~15296360
> *anyone have an old cell phone they want to sell cheap. need one with a keyboard, dropped a hammer on mine tonight and ruined the screen
> *


what carrier and are you looking for one with a full keyboard or just a regular dial board


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2009, 06:32 PM~15296360
> *anyone have an old cell phone they want to sell cheap. need one with a keyboard, dropped a hammer on mine tonight and ruined the screen
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 7 2009, 03:51 PM~15294995
> *i got a bunch of them , roll by the house and pick some homie
> *


COOL MUCHOS THANK YOUS. MANANA PASO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2009, 07:32 PM~15296360
> *anyone have an old cell phone they want to sell cheap. need one with a keyboard, dropped a hammer on mine tonight and ruined the screen
> *


i know a brawd that can probably get you a phone. i'll text you her #



oh wait.. 



:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

speaking of shit being busted.. anybody got a 327 oil pan for 65-69?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2009, 08:28 PM~15298164
> *i know a brawd that can probably get you a phone.  i'll text you her #
> oh wait..
> :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2009, 09:28 PM~15298164
> *i know a brawd that can probably get you a phone.  i'll text you her #
> oh wait..
> :roflmao:
> *


man stop lying :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 7 2009, 08:48 PM~15298378
> *man stop lying :biggrin:
> *


Trannys are considered brawds :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 7 2009, 10:50 PM~15298392
> *Trannys are considered brawds :dunno:
> *


after a few buckets of beer.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2009, 08:56 PM~15298459
> *after a few buckets of beer.
> *


ha....


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2009, 09:29 PM~15298177
> *speaking of shit being busted.. anybody got a 327 oil pan for 65-69?
> *


ill check tomorrow


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 8 2009, 04:11 AM~15300386
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 7 2009, 09:13 PM~15298621
> *ill check tomorrow
> *


dont check for anything, i told that dumbass not to try and "lay frame" now he needs new oil pan and new exhaust not to mention new front springs :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 7 2009, 08:28 PM~15298164
> *i know a brawd that can probably get you a phone.  i'll text you her #
> oh wait..
> :roflmao:
> *


the broads u fuck with are barely female


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 7 2009, 03:56 PM~15295030
> *vegas roll call
> *


Staying at the Stratosphere....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2009, 06:04 AM~15300606
> *dont check for anything, i told that dumbass not to try and "lay frame" now he needs new oil pan and new exhaust not to mention new front springs  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


then a stock pan wont do need to invest in a lowpan


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2009, 07:04 AM~15300606
> *dont check for anything, i told that dumbass not to try and "lay frame" now he needs new oil pan and new exhaust not to mention new front springs  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :angry: hattin' 



> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 8 2009, 10:26 AM~15301485
> *then a stock pan wont do need to invest in a lowpan
> *


only thing i found is those circle track oil pans. they shorten and widen the bottom. you know of something different?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2009, 08:36 AM~15301538
> *:angry:  hattin'
> only thing i found is those circle track oil pans. they shorten and widen the bottom.    you know of something different?
> *


yea put some taller springs in the front and forget laying frame, dont call me when u stranded on the road :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

STYLEZ_Y_SUP, lone star,* ridenlow84* :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 7 2009, 03:20 PM~15294117
> *took trunk back to fix details of my hand holding the club plaque and the crown....
> before
> 
> ...


looks better.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2009, 10:39 AM~15301571
> *yea put some taller springs in the front and forget laying frame, dont call me when u stranded on the road  :biggrin:
> *


don't call? can i text? :roflmao: 


wouldnt need to call you anyway, i got trailer with a wench at my disposal.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 7 2009, 06:45 PM~15295952
> *oh ok.. i seen the pic floating around.. at 1st i tripped out.. OT people for ya..
> i didnt think trino would do the same shit twice..
> *


link?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 8 2009, 04:33 AM~15300407
> *x2  :cheesy:
> *


hey snitch. you have an oil pan lying around? and don't say your using it. and none of that sentimental value shit.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SUPAFLY LOLOLOLOL BULLSHITINTHATRUNK.COM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15301948
> *SUPAFLY LOLOLOLOL BULLSHITINTHATRUNK.COM
> *


www.BETTERthenPamelaAndersoONdatrunk.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 8 2009, 11:21 AM~15301948
> *SUPAFLY LOLOLOLOL BULLSHITINTHATRUNK.COM
> *


and what you talking about. you must not seen latest update inside trunk huh?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2009, 06:32 PM~15296360
> *anyone have an old cell phone they want to sell cheap. need one with a keyboard, dropped a hammer on mine tonight and ruined the screen
> *



I think I have a Samsung Blackjack (not the Blackjack 2) from ATT in my closet. Its in fairly good condition and the only reason its put up is I had switched over to a Blackberry. ATT uses sim cards so I dunno if you can just take the phone to another sim card using carrier or if there is some chipping that needs to be done to it.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 7 2009, 03:56 PM~15295030
> *vegas roll call
> *


Staying at the Venetian.



But that wont be til Oct29-Nov1 for my hitching ceremony.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 8 2009, 12:08 PM~15302350
> *I think I have a Samsung Blackjack (not the Blackjack 2) from ATT in my closet.  Its in fairly good condition and the only reason its put up is I had switched over to a Blackberry.  ATT uses sim cards so I dunno if you can just take the phone to another sim card using carrier or if there is some chipping that needs to be done to it.
> *



http://forums.cnet.com/5208-7817_102-0.html?threadID=243063


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 8 2009, 12:11 PM~15302374
> *Staying at the Venetian.
> But that wont be til Oct29-Nov1  for my hitching ceremony.
> *


bawla talk


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

3 Members: Drop'em, BIG_LOS, BAYTOWNSLC


:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 8 2009, 12:11 PM~15302374
> *Staying at the Venetian.
> But that wont be til Oct29-Nov1  for my hitching ceremony.
> *


stayed there once, supa nice in there. good choice  



checkin in VIP status at golden nugget tomorrow morning


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2009, 08:57 AM~15301730
> *link?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2009, 11:37 AM~15302551
> *bawla talk
> *


naw I aint bawling...my gals parents are the ones paying for everything. we getting hitched at Venetian but were going to stay elsewhere. Then it was decided staying there would be most convenient. The travel agent I had told to get cheapest she could find for my fam started out with CircusCircus, then moved to Stratosphere and then my family went ahead and changed that to Harrahs. I should have left them to their own devices from the jump...I wouldnt have wasted time going back and forth. How much is it? How far is it? blah blah


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 8 2009, 11:12 AM~15301871
> *hey snitch.  you have an oil pan lying around?   and don't say your using it.  and none of that sentimental value shit.
> *


i have one in a 283 and a 350 im not using neither..dont know if either will work on 327


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. STILL ON THE STREETS FU*K THE GARAGE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Oct 8 2009, 01:27 PM~15303003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


long as its 65-69 sbc should fit. you wanna make some $? otherwise i'll be buying off ebay. PM me price.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Oct 8 2009, 12:11 PM~15303362
> *
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C.  STILL ON THE STREETS  FU*K THE GARAGE
> *


eat a dick *****!


then come cut my grass


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2009, 01:01 PM~15303804
> *eat a dick *****!
> then come cut my grass
> *


you aint got no grass


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Oct 8 2009, 05:57 AM~15300741
> *Staying at the Stratosphere....
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 8 2009, 02:22 PM~15304461
> *you aint got no grass
> *


i got a 2x2 patch in front of me shop


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2009, 05:17 PM~15304908
> *i got a 2x2 patch in front of me shop
> *


dat aint grass ***** das mud member u got tha caprice stuck in it...... :banghead: :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 8 2009, 07:02 PM~15305799
> *dat aint grass ***** das mud member u got tha caprice stuck in it...... :banghead:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


like that other genius that was so tee hee hee cause he thought it was cool he could park his truck in back yard.. until day it rained. 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 8 2009, 05:02 PM~15305799
> *dat aint grass ***** das mud member u got tha caprice stuck in it...... :banghead:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:

naw ***** next to the mud


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2009, 03:17 PM~15304908
> *i got a 2x2 patch in front of me shop
> *



that aint grass..send him to cut my yard instead....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 8 2009, 11:22 AM~15302944
> *stayed there once, supa nice in there.  good choice
> checkin in VIP status at golden nugget tomorrow morning
> *


 heard they did a nice job re-modeling it. don't about satying downtown...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 9 2009, 12:20 AM~15308863
> *heard they did a nice job re-modeling it.  don't about satying downtown...
> *


Its alot nicer than it used to be. we always try a different hotel each time, but this is 2 years in a row for us in the nugget. nice place  

and all the clubs from all over hang out on freemont street at night. just get drunk, and stumble to the elevators.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 9 2009, 08:47 AM~15310275
> *:cheesy:
> *


we know we know its friday. :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I NEED A HOOK UP ON A INSPECTION STICKER..................... THE LUXURY SPORT WANTS TO COME OUT N PLAY BUT NEED A STICKER TO BE LEGAL... PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just got word from Slim that Noe's (Ragalac) mother passed away. R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Oct 9 2009, 12:58 PM~15312853
> *  :angel:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2009, 11:53 AM~15312399
> *I NEED A HOOK UP ON A INSPECTION STICKER..................... THE LUXURY SPORT WANTS TO COME OUT N PLAY BUT NEED A STICKER TO BE LEGAL... PM ME IF YOU CAN HELP
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 9 2009, 02:27 PM~15312640
> *Just got word from Slim that Noe's (Ragalac) mother passed away.  R.I.P.  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

THNKS HOMIES I REALLY PRECIATE IT ALL.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15314231
> *THNKS HOMIES I REALLY PRECIATE IT ALL.
> *


sorry for your loss homie real talk. if u need anything call me theres something already in the works for you from the BIG I


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15314231
> *THNKS HOMIES I REALLY PRECIATE IT ALL.
> *


DAMN HOMIE SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS..IF THERES ANY WAY THAT WE CAN HELP LET ME KNOW.... R.I.P. TO YOUR MOTHER..
EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 9 2009, 04:06 PM~15314328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thnks also goof


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 9 2009, 06:24 PM~15314458
> *Thnks
> Thnks also goof
> *


if you need some fruity drinks they on me tonight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2009, 04:30 PM~15314500
> *if you need some fruity drinks they on me tonight.
> *


u never offer to pay for me, u lucky im on call this weekend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2009, 06:32 PM~15314516
> *u never offer to pay for me, u lucky im on punishment this weekend
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2009, 04:35 PM~15314538
> *:uh:
> *


ok


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2009, 04:30 PM~15314500
> *if you need some fruity drinks they on me tonight.
> *


:0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15314231
> *THNKS HOMIES I REALLY PRECIATE IT ALL.
> *



Our prayers are with your family.

Juan KT President :angel:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 9 2009, 05:57 PM~15314231
> *THNKS HOMIES I REALLY PRECIATE IT ALL.
> *


my prayers homie, im sorry to hear about your loss... :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 9 2009, 04:57 PM~15314231
> *THNKS HOMIES I REALLY PRECIATE IT ALL.
> *


wow noe...i'm sorry to hear bout your loss!! my heart and condolences go out to you and your family. may your mother rest in peace.


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

sorry for your loss may your mother rest in peace.  :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Oct 9 2009, 06:00 PM~15315024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thnks a lot my ****** n *******


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 9 2009, 10:16 PM~15316449
> *Thnks a lot my ****** n *******
> *


 :nosad: sorry about you're lost homie hang i there bro!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 9 2009, 03:57 PM~15314231
> *THNKS HOMIES I REALLY PRECIATE IT ALL.
> *


descanse en paz tu jefita homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 9 2009, 01:27 PM~15312640
> *Just got word from Slim that Noe's (Ragalac) mother passed away.  R.I.P.  :angel:
> *


 :angel: sorry for your lost (regalac) our mothers are the 
most valuable tresure...may she r.i.p :angel:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Ragalac
May she Rest in Peace from Houston Stylez C.C.


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

:angel: :angel: sorry for your loss noe new era c.c will be there for anything you need .


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear homie. Condolences out to you and your family. God Bless. :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mr fineline got you tight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2009, 05:37 PM~15320612
> *mr fineline got you tight
> *


yeah, them braided returns i bought, were waste of $


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 05:35 PM~15320605
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Set up lookin' good!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 04:45 PM~15320652
> *yeah, them braided returns i bought, were waste of $
> *


let me have 1 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 04:35 PM~15320605
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and it only took you 5 years. :cheesy: 


set up looks real good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 10 2009, 05:49 PM~15320672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 1/2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 03:35 PM~15320605
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne....and u now acutally have "extended" a arms


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

need to make a wall, and ue the bulk head fittings and hardline the pressure lines too under 100 to do all that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2009, 06:55 PM~15320940
> *need to make a wall, and ue the bulk head fittings and hardline the pressure lines too under 100 to do all that.
> *


then go ahead and pay for it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 04:56 PM~15320949
> *then go ahead and pay for it
> *


$20/hr labor rate, 35$ on weekends, and i work slow...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2009, 06:57 PM~15320957
> *$20/hr labor rate, 35$ on weekends, and i work slow...
> *


deal


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 03:35 PM~15320605
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 04:35 PM~15320605
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 05:35 PM~15320605
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 05:35 PM~15320605
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 9 2009, 03:54 PM~15313810
> *
> *


esta conmadre el avi


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 9 2009, 03:54 PM~15313810
> *
> *


van a caerle pa northside o que se aguitan ay me echan un cable


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 10 2009, 05:35 PM~15320605
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: SUPAFLY :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 11 2009, 02:19 PM~15324615
> *:roflmao: SUPAFLY :roflmao:
> *


nose up then


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 04:55 PM~15325405
> *:0
> *


goes for you too *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy makin a shit list...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2009, 05:09 PM~15325488
> *boy makin a shit list...
> *


calling it my Bucket List


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2009, 02:59 PM~15325430
> *goes for you too  *****
> *


BITCH PLEASE.. 
you aint worth me wastin my juice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2009, 03:10 PM~15325494
> *calling it my Bucket List
> *


you shouldnt be on it the list cuz u gots a polished turd


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 05:15 PM~15325513
> *you shouldnt be on it the list cuz u gots a polished turd
> *


*****, your car got more rust then mine.. and mine twice as old. and mine wasn't rescued from the car crusher.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2009, 03:35 PM~15325605
> ******, your car got more rust then mine.. and mine twice as old.    and mine wasn't rescued from the car crusher.
> *


my car had, you car still got rust bubbling under your paint..mr supafly

mines was sittin in a driveway, 400 bucks and runnin..

i would loveee to take a sander to your car and find out how much bondo you got on that bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 05:56 PM~15325711
> *my car had, you car still got rust bubbling under your paint..mr supafly
> 
> mines was sittin in a driveway, 400 bucks and runnin..
> ...


too bad you wont be able to. this car gonna get a GOOD paint job


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rather spend more $ then have it painted under the oct/nov special. 

besides you'd probably just paint it same colors as hood hopper..like you did last few cars.. must had extra materials for once.


magenta. wtf thats just fancy word for pink. nothing Special about that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 11 2009, 04:16 PM~15325796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my special is not for paint, its for patterns

you color blind, hood hopper was 3 different colors 

and shit i cant help it if thats the colors the customers want.. regardless im gettin paid..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 11 2009, 04:16 PM~15325800
> *:0
> *


x2

im actually butthurt :angry:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 05:54 PM~15325993
> *x2
> 
> im actually butthurt :angry:
> *


what is the oct/nov special


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 11 2009, 05:10 PM~15326119
> *what is the oct/nov special
> *


$600 dollar pattern roofs
$1000 pattern the whole car
cleared..

i will not paint the whole car for them prices


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

big pimp why so much hate.....


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

looking for a 2 pump set up any body selling 
hit me up thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 11 2009, 08:43 PM~15326980
> *big pimp why so much hate.....
> *


too much beer


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 06:24 PM~15326221
> *$600 dollar pattern roofs
> $1000 pattern the whole car
> cleared..
> ...


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 06:54 PM~15325993
> *x2
> 
> im actually butthurt :angry:
> *


i lol'd


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 06:54 PM~15325993
> *x2
> 
> im actually butthurt :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 11 2009, 10:18 PM~15328122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


canal st out in the hood? probably tied up in someones backyard by a rope. sucks.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2009, 04:07 PM~15325172
> *nose up then
> *


Ha na u go ahead ima have to sit this one out..had another idea that gonna sit me down for awhile...I figure hey may as well build the shit out of this one...if sum people like the way the caprice sounded wait till I punch this one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill nose up my LS big pimp, sup


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2009, 09:19 PM~15328143
> *canal st out in the hood?  probably tied up in someones backyard by a rope.  sucks.
> *


Yeah its funny in the hood like that sometimes !! :biggrin: Got that from Menace ][ Society !! But yeah I'm pretty sure he has been sold like twice already !! :angry:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2009, 10:30 PM~15328256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that SOUTHSIDE KILLER? :0


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

NEW IN BOX ...PSP GO .....Pearl white ..16gb hard drives...$200


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 11 2009, 08:37 PM~15328360
> *is that SOUTHSIDE KILLER? :0
> *


:uh: :uh: :0 :0 :twak: :twak: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 11 2009, 08:37 PM~15328360
> *is that SOUTHSIDE KILLER? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2009, 10:47 PM~15328477
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :twak:  :twak:  :dunno: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 11 2009, 08:51 PM~15328525
> *:biggrin:
> *


yo solo se que no se nada :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 11 2009, 08:37 PM~15328360
> *is that SOUTHSIDE KILLER? :0
> *


ha


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2009, 09:23 PM~15328177
> *ill nose up my LS big pimp, sup
> *


 :uh: what you gonna do when them 6 inch cylinders :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 08:55 PM~15328559
> *ha
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2009, 08:58 PM~15328575
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the black ninja won


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: * sic713, RA-RA,* h-town team 84 caddy




:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 11 2009, 09:01 PM~15328602
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members:  sic713, RA-RA, h-town team 84 caddy
> :wave:
> *


sup with da box.. we need to get some materials mayne!

call me , need to talk to you about the shizzop


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i replied to you in your topic already go n read knee-grow


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 09:00 PM~15328591
> *looks like the black ninja won
> *











:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 11 2009, 09:04 PM~15328629
> *i replied to you in your topic already go n read knee-grow
> *


after i finish this bomb we gunna pack my shit up, and ill come paint it..
cause theres never gunna be room over here for it..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 09:07 PM~15328653
> *after i finish this bomb we gunna pack my shit up, and ill come paint it..
> cause theres never gunna be room over here for it..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2009, 11:04 PM~15328636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2009, 09:22 PM~15328750
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2009, 11:26 PM~15328782
> *:cheesy:
> *


that paintshop was hard as hell to do (no ****). had to find the right shades of his asshole to cover up the lining of the vegetable. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 11 2009, 09:33 PM~15328832
> *that paintshop was hard as hell to do (no ****).  had to find the right shades of his asshole to cover up the lining of the vegetable.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 11 2009, 11:01 PM~15328602
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members:  sic713, RA-RA, h-town team 84 caddy
> :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!! HIT ME UP GOT TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT DA NEW PROJECT...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2009, 10:23 PM~15328177
> *ill nose up my LS big pimp, sup
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 11 2009, 08:56 PM~15328563
> *:uh: what you gonna do when them 6 inch cylinders  :uh:
> *


its called budget lowriding


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 09:28 AM~15330425
> *its called budget lowriding
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 07:52 AM~15330519
> *
> *


times are hard these days ya heard me


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Oct 12 2009, 12:07 AM~15329059
> *WHAT UP HOMIE!!!!! HIT ME UP GOT TO TALK TO YOU ABOUT DA NEW PROJECT...
> *


Push pull or drag it to the shop and get started.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 10:04 AM~15330572
> *times are hard these days ya heard me
> *


not for me. i'm in process of power moves.  


and i'm still unemployed!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 08:20 AM~15330646
> *not for me. i'm in process of power moves.
> and i'm still unemployed!
> *


my job was gonna lose 80% of business jan 1. but i heard they renewed the biggest contract so i still have a job ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 10:33 AM~15330712
> *my job was gonna lose 80% of business jan 1. but i heard they renewed the biggest contract so i still have a job ...
> *


bawla talk

halliburton says they want me back. dec maybe jan. its downtown though. not sure i want to deal with downtown again.


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i got a 2 door caddy, thats been 90ed out, has cold A.C, and that runs now make me a good offer and it can be youers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Oct 12 2009, 10:47 AM~15330804
> *i got a 2 door caddy, thats been 90ed out, has cold A.C, and that runs now make me a good offer and it can be youers
> *


why would someone make offer without even seeing pics 1st? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 09:01 AM~15330886
> *why would someone make offer with even seeing pics 1st?  :uh:
> *


X2...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2009, 05:16 PM~15325796
> *too bad you wont be able to.   this car gonna get a GOOD paint job
> *


marcustoms paints good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 12 2009, 01:23 PM~15332058
> *marcustoms paints good
> *


yup


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

****FALL FESTIVAL CAR EXHIBITION THIS SATURDAY AT NEW LIFE CHURCH IN LA PORTE TX, 2104 Underwood Rd La Porte, TX 77571-9470 SET UP FROM 7-NOON EXHIBITION FROM 12 TO ..??? BRING YOUR RIDE OUT TO THIS FAMILLY EVENT THEY WILL HAVE ACTIVITIES OF ALL TYPES GOING ON!

CALL 832-893-3860 FOR MORE INFO!****


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 12:25 PM~15332079
> *yup
> *


so does zefe


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 12 2009, 11:23 AM~15332058
> *marcustoms paints good once a year
> *


:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 12 2009, 12:39 PM~15332221
> *:0
> *


so do i

i dont blame him....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hear someone thinking of joining the chain steering wheel mafia. :0 


but i aint no snitch, so i ain't saying names.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 01:40 PM~15332681
> *hear someone thinking of joing the chain steering wheel mafia.  :0
> but i aint no snitch, so i ain't saying names.
> *


Santana you thinking of letting him in ? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 12 2009, 04:35 PM~15333608
> *Santana you thinking of letting him in ?  :biggrin:
> *


not my call, i'm getting out myself actually. got another steering wheel going on there.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 03:37 PM~15333626
> *not my call, i'm getting out myself actually.  got another steering wheel going on there.
> *


Whats next ? Ur changing ur zip code too ......I guess ur gonna have to take this off ur sig..Everybody always talkin about reppin for the hood..but i'm only one still in the hood. fools need to do like the post office, and check their zip codes!<<<FO LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 12 2009, 04:45 PM~15333690
> *Whats next ? Ur changing ur zip code too ......I guess ur gonna have to take this off ur sig..Everybody always talkin about reppin for the hood..but i'm only one still in the hood. fools need to do like the post office, and check their zip codes!<<<FO LIFE  :biggrin:
> *


yeah.. probably will soon since i'm moving. but some people still claim they _HOOD_ even though, they never left places like spring, and pasadena, and mo city.. 


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 12 2009, 04:53 PM~15333753
> *:uh:
> *


your just a wino with no chonies on. thats kinda hood, but kinda good.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 03:49 PM~15333727
> *yeah..  probably will soon since i'm moving.    but some people still claim they HOOD  even though, they never left places like spring, and pasadena, and mo city..
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


Let me know you hear anything about this bulldog!!! I dropped off flyers all through MAGNOLIA to all the paleteros ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 03:54 PM~15333766
> *your just a wino with no chonies on.  thats kinda hood, but kinda good.
> 
> 
> *


Damn my kinda chick !!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 12 2009, 04:55 PM~15333773
> *Let me know you hear anything about this bulldog!!! I dropped off flyers all through MAGNOLIA to all the paleteros ...
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to tell you this,but if someone in my hood took it (which they probably did), they'd have flipped it by now. least $500 maybe more


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 03:57 PM~15333786
> *sorry to tell you this,but if someone in my hood took it (which they probably did), they'd have flipped it by now.  least $500  maybe more
> *



Yup I know but any info on the where abouts can get you some cash or chinas....But I forgot you aint no snitch !!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 12 2009, 05:00 PM~15333819
> *Yup I know but any info on the where abouts can get you some cash or chinas....But I forgot you aint no snitch !!
> *


slow down there.. you said cash. thats whole nother story. thats not snitching, thats just a business move.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 04:01 PM~15333825
> *slow down there.. you said cash. thats whole nother story.  thats not snitching, thats just a business move.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 03:01 PM~15333825
> *slow down there.. you said cash. thats whole nother story.  thats not snitching, thats just a business move.
> *


uh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wait a minute that fuckin dog looks like the one from that t shirt u were wearing when u got kicked out of broadwings, i know slim can verify that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 05:21 PM~15334004
> *wait a minute that fuckin dog looks like the one from that t shirt u were wearing when u got kicked out of broadwings, i know slim can verify that  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


shhh :biggrin:

and *didnt nobody kick me out of shit*.. i was leaving already.. it wasn't til i tried to go back, they said i wasn't welcome there. wish they woulda tried to kick me out, already drunk and armed. :guns:


and all i really did was tell the owner, i didnt want nothing to do with his fk'n tv commercial. and did drunken burnouts in parking lot. fk so bad about that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

looks like good house call weather this weekend


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

new place i have offer on.  

















stripper pole going in this corner. 









peep buckets included in deal.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like some of the places i go to


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 12 2009, 02:55 PM~15333773
> *Let me know you hear anything about this bulldog!!! I dropped off flyers all through MAGNOLIA to all the paleteros ...
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out for Devious Sixty8 he might of thought it was a big hot wing......you know he super sizes everything.....could of been an honest mistake! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 05:55 PM~15334315
> *looks like some of the places i go to
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Oct 12 2009, 04:03 PM~15334392
> *Watch out for Devious Sixty8 he might of thought it was a big hot wing......you know he super sizes everything.....could of been an honest mistake! :biggrin:
> *




fuck is this


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 05:21 PM~15334004
> *wait a minute that fuckin dog looks like the one from that t shirt u were wearing when u got kicked out of broadwings, i know slim can verify that  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 12 2009, 07:42 PM~15335204
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 05:47 PM~15335261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dropped shipped from mr. timmy chan himself :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 05:58 PM~15335359
> *dropped shipped from mr. timmy chan himself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 12 2009, 06:02 PM~15335386
> *:ugh: :|
> *


what :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15335359
> *dropped shipped from mr. timmy chan himself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice chips, too bad they worth more then the rims


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 05:58 PM~15335359
> *dropped shipped from mr. timmy chan himself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   nothing like chrome and paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

saw this in Off Topic and had to put it in here :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2009, 06:36 PM~15335704
> *saw this in Off Topic and had to put it in here :0
> 
> 
> ...


The thing in the world dat scares me the most is birds hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2009, 08:36 PM~15335704
> *saw this in Off Topic and had to put it in here :0
> 
> 
> ...


mest up :angry:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 05:58 PM~15335359
> *dropped shipped from mr. timmy chan himself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice wheels homie.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gets good at 2:30


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn that video was irritating


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fight gave me a hard on


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

[hey nomies does any body know where i can get euro front end for a 83 monte


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Oct 12 2009, 09:50 PM~15336524
> *[hey nomies does any body know where i can get euro front end for a 83 monte
> *


no such thing :uh: 


and 86-88 ls front end, wont fit right unless you change fenders too. 


ok, now back to watching chic fights.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet $ this one could whoop noe with his backyard boxing skills


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 12 2009, 07:38 PM~15336408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol at "bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch" 



> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 07:55 PM~15336577
> *bet $ this one could whoop noe  with his backyard boxing skills
> 
> 
> ...


hno: hno: chick was gettin wooped but still wanted more....fuck dat.......ill run. :|


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 12 2009, 09:16 PM~15336826
> *Ha..woofing all dat shit and got molly wopped...
> Lol at "bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch"
> hno: hno: chick was gettin wooped but still wanted more....fuck dat.......ill run. :|
> *


bitches be scratching and hair pulling....i think my head hurts just by watching these bitches fight :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 12 2009, 10:16 PM~15336826
> *Ha..woofing all dat shit and got molly wopped...
> Lol at "bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch"
> hno: hno: chick was gettin wooped but still wanted more....fuck dat.......ill run. :|
> *


grapplin champ said he can take em


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2009, 08:18 PM~15336853
> *bitches be scratching and hair pulling....i think my head hurts just by watching these bitches fight :biggrin:
> *


I seen 1 my boys get dropped by some brawd after a club and noda dude I knew got slip up under a truck by some dike from l.a at a house party........lol


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15335359
> *dropped shipped from mr. timmy chan himself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Oct 12 2009, 10:47 AM~15330804
> *i got a 2 door caddy, thats been 90ed out, has cold A.C, and that runs now make me a good offer and it can be youers
> *


$500 I CAN PUT IT WITH MY COLLECTION! 
LET ME KNOW WHEN I CAN PICK IT UP....


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 12 2009, 10:36 PM~15337109
> *$500 I CAN PUT IT WITH MY COLLECTION!
> LET ME KNOW WHEN I CAN PICK IT UP....
> *


hell no but you can suck my dick BITCH


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 03:54 PM~15333766
> *your just a wino with no chonies on.  thats kinda hood, but kinda good.
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:

STFU!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 12 2009, 03:56 PM~15333780
> *Damn my kinda chick !!
> *


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 13 2009, 06:19 AM~15340105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: post whore!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 13 2009, 08:13 AM~15340332
> *:uh: post whore!!
> *


:yes: AGREED!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 13 2009, 09:13 AM~15340332
> *:uh: post whore!!
> *


wanna buy a trailer with spare and wench? i wont have space for it at new place.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2009, 09:10 AM~15341106
> *wanna buy a trailer  with spare and wench?  i wont have space for it at new place.
> *


I got cold leftover box of wings and ill buy u a 12pack...take it or leave it.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 13 2009, 11:16 AM~15341158
> *I got cold leftover box of wings and ill buy u a 12pack...take it or leave it.
> *


12 pack of bottles, and you have a deal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

for those of ya'll with kids


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 12 2009, 07:36 PM~15335704
> *saw this in Off Topic and had to put it in here :0
> 
> 
> ...


Birds of prey are very powerful...that one bird was on its back with the canine attacking it and it STILL killed the wolf.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 13 2009, 12:06 PM~15341648
> *for those of ya'll with kids
> 
> 
> ...


thought that place went out of business a while back? guess not.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

The new LOWRIDER MAGAZINE came in the mail today. GRILL N CHILL is on there. Tony's Hopper n Boilers hopper are pictured. Also Slim in the back ground, pretty good pics. Congrats to LATING KUSTOMS and LAST MINUTE for a excellent turn-out


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 13 2009, 05:43 PM~15346727
> *The new LOWRIDER MAGAZINE came in the mail today. GRILL N CHILL is on there. Tony's Hopper  n Boilers hopper are pictured. Also Slim in the back ground, pretty good pics. Congrats to LATING KUSTOMS and LAST MINUTE for a excellent turn-out
> *


X1000


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 11 2009, 09:04 PM~15328636
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: dinner is served


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just saw what seemed like a blue mc on 13s @ fulton and 610 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*just in... new rollin' dvds
southside customs

1 for $20
2 for $30


brand new vol 15 in stock.. chill and grill is on this one..
also got vol 14...

get em while the last...*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15344870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHITTIN ON SUMONE JUST SAYIN :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2009, 05:58 PM~15335359
> *dropped shipped from mr. timmy chan himself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice chips and ko....are they z"s?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 13 2009, 09:18 PM~15347863
> *nice chips and ko....are they z"s?
> *


HA HA THAT ***** GOT JOKES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 13 2009, 09:56 PM~15348420
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: that pic made that car look like shit


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 13 2009, 07:56 PM~15348420
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


o shit :0 :0 , where did you get that pic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 13 2009, 06:59 PM~15347623
> *just in... new rollin' dvds
> southside customs
> 
> ...


good dvds, lots of hoppers and cruisers


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BY THE WAY, BIG PROPS TO SHORTYS HYDRAULICS, 
HE WON RADICAL HOP CLASS, STREET CAR DANCE AND RADICAL CAR DANCE IN VEGAS   
MORE RESULTS
SINGLE PUMP= HI LOW, AND THATS BECAUSE SHORTY BROKE A BOLT JOINT
SINGLE TRUCK CLASS=CCE HYDRAULICS
RADICAL HOP= SHORTYS, THAT GREEN RANGER HIT 112 INCHES :0 :0 
CAR DANCE WAS ALL SHORTYS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 13 2009, 10:44 PM~15349035
> *BY THE WAY, BIG PROPS TO SHORTYS HYDRAULICS,
> HE WON RADICAL HOP CLASS, STREET CAR DANCE AND RADICAL CAR DANCE IN VEGAS
> MORE RESULTS
> ...


link to the videos guey


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 13 2009, 08:44 PM~15349035
> *BY THE WAY, BIG PROPS TO SHORTYS HYDRAULICS,
> HE WON RADICAL HOP CLASS, STREET CAR DANCE AND RADICAL CAR DANCE IN VEGAS
> MORE RESULTS
> ...


Mayne...old man still shittin on da game...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 13 2009, 10:44 PM~15349035
> *BY THE WAY, BIG PROPS TO SHORTYS HYDRAULICS,
> HE WON RADICAL HOP CLASS, STREET CAR DANCE AND RADICAL CAR DANCE IN VEGAS
> MORE RESULTS
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 13 2009, 08:47 PM~15349086
> *Mayne...old man still shittin on da game...
> *


SHORTYS
HI LOW
BLACK MAGIC

TOP DOGS OF THE GAME


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 13 2009, 08:56 PM~15348420
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



SE MIRA BIEN EL CARRO VIC.BIEN HECHO!!!DIGA LO QUE DIGA LA GENTE .AY QUE TRABAJAR MAS EN LOS CARROS AVER SI UN DIA SE PUEDE.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Oct 13 2009, 09:11 PM~15349394
> *SE MIRA BIEN EL CARRO VIC.BIEN HECHO!!!DIGA LO QUE DIGA LA GENTE .AY QUE TRABAJAR MAS EN LOS CARROS AVER SI UN DIA SE PUEDE.
> *


gracias homie, todo se puede echandole ganas, pero claro, primero lo primero y luego los carros


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sum pics


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow: look at that engine


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 13 2009, 08:50 PM~15349127
> *SHORTYS
> HI LOW
> BLACK MAGIC
> ...


yea as far as won at the show, but heard happy frm G. Times! put it down as well as others afterwards!! If thats your personal fav's! I would put shortys on a list of top 5 at num 5 for just never lettin his settups gettin pic'd, add gilbert and ron battlin for number 1 & of course mando is back, maybe not in every level but still doing it at #2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 13 2009, 07:43 PM~15346727
> *The new LOWRIDER MAGAZINE came in the mail today. GRILL N CHILL is on there. Tony's Hopper  n Boilers hopper are pictured. Also Slim in the back ground, pretty good pics. Congrats to LATING KUSTOMS and LAST MINUTE for a excellent turn-out*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 13 2009, 07:18 PM~15347863
> *nice chips and ko....are they z"s?
> *


no this is budget lowriding....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2009, 06:53 AM~15351689
> *no this is budget lowriding....
> *


prob gonna fkem all up huh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 14 2009, 06:09 AM~15351732
> *prob gonna fkem all up huh
> *


car is gona sit outside all the time so im curious to see how long they last if washed once a week.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

CHIC FIGHTS ARE THE SHIZZNIT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 14 2009, 08:49 AM~15351885
> *CHIC FIGHTS ARE THE SHIZZNIT :biggrin:
> *


link?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2009, 07:11 AM~15351737
> *car is gona sit outside all the time so im curious to see how long they last if washed once a week.
> *



our pits rims been mostly outside under a carport and lasted quite a while...5yrs almost


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 13 2009, 08:51 PM~15347505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might have a garage to stash it at, but rent gonna be high


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Oct 14 2009, 12:20 AM~15351136
> *yea as far as won at the show, but  heard happy frm G. Times! put it down as well as others afterwards!! If thats your personal fav's! I would put shortys on a list of top 5 at num 5 for just never lettin his settups gettin pic'd, add  gilbert and ron battlin for number 1 & of course mando is back, maybe not in every level but still doing it at #2
> *


true, agreed on that one, and ofcourse lrm rules are kind of fuckd up, they have minitrucks vs heavy cars on the radical class competing together :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Oct 14 2009, 08:49 AM~15351885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

meeting realtor tonight to sign paperwork.. 

meeting at olive garden :0 



:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 12 2009, 05:54 PM~15334304
> *new place i have offer on.
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey! you serious? :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 12 2009, 01:30 PM~15332142
> ****FALL FESTIVAL CAR EXHIBITION THIS SATURDAY AT NEW LIFE CHURCH IN LA PORTE TX, 2104 Underwood Rd La Porte, TX 77571-9470 SET UP FROM 7-NOON EXHIBITION FROM 12 TO ..???  BRING YOUR RIDE OUT TO THIS FAMILLY EVENT THEY WILL HAVE ACTIVITIES OF ALL TYPES GOING ON!
> 
> CALL 832-893-3860 FOR MORE INFO!***
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2009, 11:35 AM~15354277
> *meeting realtor tonight to sign paperwork..
> 
> meeting at olive garden  :0
> ...


Nice.............. she/he is just treating you nice since they will be getting a nice 5% of sale paycheck going their way.... :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 14 2009, 01:58 PM~15355145
> *chevy caprice landau side trim its COMPLETE, doors qtrs fenders, even the small points ... even has some of the clips in the back but not all...
> 
> 100.00 plus shippin got paypal and all that...i can ship securely thru UPS and in a tube so you know it will be safe. and have 100% positive feedback on here on over 40 transactions. let me know..
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 14 2009, 02:47 PM~15355053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told HER she better take me someowhere nice like olive garden.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2009, 03:31 PM~15355465
> *yup, a fixer upper
> told HER she better take me someowhere nice like olive garden.
> *


how much for that old bomb out back? :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Come help us celebrate 15 years of existence.



















Any questions call Mona 512-494-5303 or 512-538-3715.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 13 2009, 05:43 PM~15346727
> *The new LOWRIDER MAGAZINE came in the mail today. GRILL N CHILL is on there. Tony's Hopper  n Boilers hopper are pictured. Also Slim in the back ground, pretty good pics. Congrats to LATING KUSTOMS and LAST MINUTE for a excellent turn-out*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2009, 04:01 PM~15355818
> *how much for that old bomb out back?  :cheesy:
> *


not sure, but gonna have alot of sentimental value


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2009, 02:01 PM~15355818
> *how much for that old bomb out back?  :cheesy:
> *


theres a house out in the country on hwy 35 between angleton and town called van fleck or something like that. that has a few bombs sitting in the yard they been sitting for a while one is on 13s look solid from the hwy...i havent stopped yet. i see them almost every dayanyone know who that is?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2009, 05:32 PM~15356869
> *theres a house out in the country on hwy 35 between angleton and town called van fleck or something like that. that has a few bombs sitting in the yard they been sitting for a while one is on 13s look solid from the hwy...i havent stopped yet.  i see them almost every dayanyone know who that is?
> *


should stop then :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2009, 05:10 PM~15356581
> *not sure, but gonna have alot of sentimental value
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2009, 05:32 PM~15356869
> *theres a house out in the country on hwy 35 between angleton and town called van fleck or something like that. that has a few bombs sitting in the yard they been sitting for a while one is on 13s look solid from the hwy...i havent stopped yet.  i see them almost every dayanyone know who that is?
> *


might have to swing that way and see what's up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 14 2009, 08:16 PM~15358710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 14 2009, 06:38 PM~15359017
> *
> *


told you ill be home by 9.. lol..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2009, 03:32 PM~15356869
> *theres a house out in the country on hwy 35 between angleton and town called van fleck or something like that. that has a few bombs sitting in the yard they been sitting for a while one is on 13s look solid from the hwy...i havent stopped yet.  i see them almost every dayanyone know who that is?
> *


there on the right side of hwy 35..i think its black..i see it all the time when we go to bay city to vist some of our members.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sic713, Emperor Goofy, hataproof, caveydd81, *Screenz*

:wave:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2009, 06:57 PM~15359278
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sic713, Emperor Goofy, hataproof, caveydd81, Screenz
> 
> ...


  Looks pretty damn good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Oct 14 2009, 07:02 PM~15359350
> *  Looks pretty damn good
> *


yep.. come by tommorow, time for some scallops


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2009, 08:54 PM~15359246
> *there on the right side of hwy 35..i think its black..i see it all the time when we go to bay city to vist some of our members.
> *


let me know when you go again, i'll take that ride out there.


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

IM LOOKING 4 SOME GRILLS 4 A 86 CUTTLAS SUP.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2009, 06:54 PM~15359246
> *there on the right side of hwy 35..i think its black..i see it all the time when we go to bay city to vist some of our members.
> *


yall got members in baycity. my job has a few facilities out there i go there almost every day. today i saw a blue mc on 13s i dont think it was lifted though.

yea the bombs are on the right on hwy 35


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2009, 09:54 PM~15360053
> *yall got members in baycity. my job has a few facilities out there i go there almost every day. today i saw a blue mc on 13s i dont think it was lifted though.
> 
> yea the bombs are on the right on hwy 35
> *


i been seeing lots of cars on spokes lately, some 13s and some 20s


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats shocking


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15360053
> *yall got members in baycity. my job has a few facilities out there i go there almost every day. today i saw a blue mc on 13s i dont think it was lifted though.
> 
> yea the bombs are on the right on hwy 35
> *


yea.. like five members out that way


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2009, 08:11 PM~15360263
> *thats shocking
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. thats ****** fried..


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

switches4life....ya duermete puto!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 14 2009, 09:57 PM~15360083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

ESTA MUERTO TODO!!! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 14 2009, 09:54 PM~15361908
> *ESTA MUERTO TODO!!! :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2009, 06:18 PM~15358748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow homie, your skills have improved 600% no crooked line.......the alignment and symmetry of things are still a little off, but looks good.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

thirsty thursday!

:cheesy:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Need tires 175/70/14 in houston a place that has some kinda of road hazzard with tires


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 15 2009, 09:15 AM~15364107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck finding that size


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 15 2009, 09:40 AM~15364239
> *Need tires 175/70/14 in houston a place that has some kinda of road hazzard with tires
> *


slim said empire has those :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 15 2009, 10:00 AM~15364396
> *slim said empire has those :dunno:
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 15 2009, 08:00 AM~15364396
> *slim said empire has those :dunno:
> *


location?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 15 2009, 10:08 AM~15364473
> *location?
> *


:dunno: some where in 1960 hit up slim


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

NEED 185 14S :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2009, 10:26 AM~15364639
> *NEED 185 14S :angry:
> *


pepboys


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 15 2009, 09:15 AM~15364107
> *Tirando Chonies thursdays!
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 15 2009, 10:16 AM~15364549
> *:dunno: some where in 1960 hit up slim
> *


1960 & veterans memorial if i remember right.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 15 2009, 08:26 AM~15364639
> *NEED 185 14S :angry:
> *


yep pepboys got them for 44.99 and the other brand 52.99


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 15 2009, 06:17 AM~15363923
> * Wow homie, your skills have improved 600% no crooked line.......the alignment and symmetry of things are still a little off, but looks good.
> *


thanks bro..

yeah i start catchin that cold goin around , i felt like shit for 2 days.. when i painted that car.. never again


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

who can get me some paper plates...pm a nga


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 15 2009, 10:54 AM~15364828
> *who can get me some paper plates...pm a nga
> *


*DEEZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2009, 11:04 AM~15364908
> *DEEZZZ  NUTTZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


got him


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 15 2009, 10:04 AM~15364908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no he didnt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 15 2009, 08:48 AM~15364771
> *yep pepboys got them for 44.99 and the other brand 52.99
> *


THANKS


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2009, 10:04 AM~15364908
> *DEEZZZ  NUTTZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


shouldnt that be followed by a "no ****" cause thats pretty **** if his nuts are getting paper plates. its almost **** FEtiSh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 15 2009, 11:38 AM~15365163
> *i said PM, u tranny chaser
> 
> no  he didnt
> *


yeah i did


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got em


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 15 2009, 10:00 AM~15364396
> *slim said empire has those :dunno:
> *


Not with road hazzard but we might have a few sets in stock still


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2009, 11:36 AM~15365711
> *yeah i did
> *


nope


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 12 2009, 12:30 PM~15332142
> ****FALL FESTIVAL CAR EXHIBITION THIS SATURDAY AT NEW LIFE CHURCH IN LA PORTE TX, 2104 Underwood Rd La Porte, TX 77571-9470 SET UP FROM 7-NOON EXHIBITION FROM 12 TO ..???  BRING YOUR RIDE OUT TO THIS FAMILLY EVENT THEY WILL HAVE ACTIVITIES OF ALL TYPES GOING ON!
> 
> CALL 832-893-3860 FOR MORE INFO!***
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 15 2009, 02:50 PM~15367048
> *Not with road hazzard but we might have a few sets in stock still
> *


fool said road hazzard.. ***** we lowriderin' give a fk about no road hazzard warranty :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 15 2009, 02:17 PM~15367834
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Oct 15 2009, 04:17 PM~15367834
> *
> *


this kinda stuff you be drinking? you just took fruity drink title from noe. :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u want road hazard might want to try discount, good year, ntb places like that, they gona have to order them and they wont mount them so no road hazard.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2009, 05:05 PM~15368369
> *if u want road hazard might want to try discount, good year, ntb places like that, they  gona have to order them and they wont mount them so no road hazard.....
> *


then how they gonna get road hazzard if they won't mount em? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2009, 03:08 PM~15368409
> *then how they gonna get road hazzard if they won't mount em?  :uh:
> *


my homie at the discount hook up will prolly do it oh wait. that hook up got salt poured on it....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2009, 05:09 PM~15368417
> *my homie at the discount hook up will prolly do it oh wait. that hook up got salt poured on it....
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2009, 05:09 PM~15368417
> *my homie at the discount hook up will prolly do it oh wait. that hook up got salt poured on it....
> *


:rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 13 2009, 08:44 PM~15349035
> *BY THE WAY, BIG PROPS TO SHORTYS HYDRAULICS,
> HE WON RADICAL HOP CLASS, STREET CAR DANCE AND RADICAL CAR DANCE IN VEGAS
> MORE RESULTS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 15 2009, 09:40 AM~15364239
> *Need tires 175/70/14 in houston a place that has some kinda of road hazzard with tires
> *


do you need a extra 175/75/14? I have a brand new one for sale :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 15 2009, 09:53 PM~15372626
> *do you need a extra 175/75/14? I have a brand new one for sale :cheesy:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 15 2009, 03:05 PM~15368369
> *if u want road hazard might want to try discount, good year, ntb places like that, they  gona have to order them and they wont mount them so no road hazard.....
> *


They won't warranty them out.....cuz most likely tires are gona be worn due to aligment out of specs so they'll automatically deny ur road hazzard......been there done that...plus I use to work for discount......they gota take yo money somehow


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 15 2009, 03:44 PM~15368195
> *this kinda stuff you be drinking?  you just took fruity drink title from noe.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

FRIDAY! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 15 2009, 09:17 PM~15372931
> *
> 
> *


killing lowriding.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 15 2009, 11:17 PM~15372931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slacker.. you probably drunk with chonies off already :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2009, 08:46 AM~15375678
> *:roflmao:
> *


noe be getting wasted off them fruity drinks and starts dancing like this.. 











slim don't drink, so i dont know what his excuse is :dunno:


invited noe to come booze one night.. told em we had fruity drinks for em, but he didn't show


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 07:22 AM~15375851
> *noe be getting wasted off them fruity drinks and starts dancing like this..
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...be gettin white boy wastedddd .....can't do dat dance no more.....shoulders sensitive....might pop out....:happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 16 2009, 09:31 AM~15375890
> *Ha...be gettin white boy wastedddd .....can't do dat dance no more.....shoulders sensitive....might pop out....:happysad:
> *


ha post the video of you and slim like this..


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

My brother in law bought a 90 lincoln towncar Its black with red leather. The color is not faded still has nice gloss. The leather is not in mint. but still good.
The body it str8 ,all air bags work.

Now the bad its keep over heatin .also he hits 75 mph it doesnt go over 75mph
the tranny makes a loud airplane noise going at that speed. The motor still strong v8 5.0 has 98xxx miles on it . A/C blows but not cold. One small dent on left qtr by sail panel. His going to school need a dependable ride and doesnt have the cash flow to fix. He bought the car for 1400.00 asking for atleast 900.00. pm me im going to try to post up pics.
I mean this can be used for a hopper :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 16 2009, 09:41 AM~15375934
> *My brother in law bought a 90 lincoln towncar  Its black with red leather. The color is not faded still has nice gloss. The leather is not in mint. but still good.
> The body it str8  ,all air bags work.
> 
> ...


sounds like a bucket. bet tony makes offer. 

75mph thing sounds like a cat convertor problem by the way


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 07:49 AM~15375963
> *sounds like a bucket.    bet tony makes offer.
> 
> 75mph thing sounds like a cat convertor problem by the way
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 08:12 AM~15375796
> *slacker..    you probably drunk  with chonies off already  :uh:
> *


LOL! no beer for me for awhile. its gonna suck!  

oh well. vodka and sprite instead. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2009, 08:17 AM~15376129
> *LOL! no beer for me for awhile. its gonna suck!
> 
> oh well. vodka and sprite instead. :biggrin:
> *


Remy n sprite


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 08:22 AM~15375851
> *noe be getting wasted off them fruity drinks and starts dancing like this..
> 
> 
> ...


yum! banana! :ugh:

:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 16 2009, 09:19 AM~15376140
> *Remy n sprite
> *


gin and 7up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 16 2009, 10:15 AM~15376123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


corona and lime 
bacardi on the rocks
or best of all..

few shots of this, with salted rim and lime wedge


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2009, 09:15 AM~15376123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what cause are the funds being raised for?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 16 2009, 10:41 AM~15376327
> *what cause are the funds being raised for?
> *


just cause? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

few shots of this, with salted rim and lime wedge  








[/quote]


Mmmmmmmm............I'm thirsty now......


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2009, 08:15 AM~15376123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Esquius me señor.......Ensalada is not spelled right, correct, acurately, what ever...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 09:32 AM~15376227
> *lone star.. moon walk for the kids.     just FYI
> 
> 
> ...


fk patron! 

id rather take shots all night of Hornitos! thats some smooth tequilla.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 16 2009, 09:57 AM~15376496
> *Esquius me señor.......Ensalada is not spelled right, correct, acurately, what ever...... :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2009, 11:00 AM~15376526
> *LOL!!
> *


http://www.la-entertainment.com/MessageBoard.htm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 16 2009, 10:41 AM~15376327
> *what cause are the funds being raised for?
> *


Car Club, same as people raising $ by washing cars. Benefits are for people as in sickness, etc...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 16 2009, 10:57 AM~15376496
> *Esquius me señor.......Ensalada is not spelled right, correct, acurately, what ever...... :biggrin:
> *


you got to say it like you spray it. lmao!

i didn't make the flyer nor proof read it.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2009, 09:05 AM~15376586
> *you got to say it like you spray it.  lmao!
> 
> i didn't make the flyer nor proof read it.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494273


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2009, 10:03 AM~15376564
> *http://www.la-entertainment.com/MessageBoard.htm
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 16 2009, 11:07 AM~15376607
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=494273
> *


sounds good, but why pay when it can be done for free with a few mispelled words. :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2009, 11:07 AM~15376608
> *:thumbsup:
> *


24/7


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2009, 11:08 AM~15376617
> *sounds good, but why pay when it can be done for free with a few mispelled words.  :biggrin:
> *


just ask goffy 


they let streetshow make a flyer.. 


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:16 AM~15376724
> *just ask goffy
> they let streetshow make a flyer..
> :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was a classic. :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

DJLATIN SUX


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 16 2009, 11:22 AM~15376801
> *DJLATIN SUX
> *


x2


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2009, 09:23 AM~15376809
> *x2
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://ecommunity.westchasedistrict.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:46 AM~15377079
> *
> *


Westchase?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2009, 11:49 AM~15377113
> *Westchase?
> *


yeah. its close to the job


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

probably have to find a new fav bar. tranny bar and kareoke spot would be too long of a drive. :angry: 

theres big john's right around the corner from new place. little further out is Al's sports bar. hmmmm


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 10:46 AM~15377079
> *http://ecommunity.westchasedistrict.com/
> 
> 
> *


so its a go? or you waitin on your offer to be accepted?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 09:58 AM~15377234
> *probably have to find a new fav bar.  tranny bar and kareoke spot would be too long of a drive.    :angry:
> 
> theres big john's right around the corner from new place. little further out is Al's sports bar.  hmmmm
> *


U n brian can find a spot to chill and be all tee hee about yalls fancy communitys....:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 16 2009, 12:12 PM~15377352
> *U n brian can find a spot to chill and be all tee hee about yalls fancy communitys....:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 16 2009, 12:11 PM~15377343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he stay by there? 


_house call!!_


oh, and i'll be buying a small townhouse, nothing fancy.. over in ghetto side of westchase. i aint bawlin' like some of ya'll :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2009, 10:04 AM~15376578
> *Car Club, same as people raising $ by washing cars.  Benefits are for people as in sickness, etc...
> *


ahhhh ok. I had missed teh one for homeboy the other day with the little girl. I was just seein what was up with this however I appreciate clearing up difference between fundraiser and benefit.

BTW if my gal did as I instructed her, your disc should be in the mail today. Should give you time to install and try out the software.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 16 2009, 12:18 PM~15377400
> *ahhhh ok.  I had missed teh one for homeboy the other day with the little girl.  I was just seein what was up with this however I appreciate clearing up difference between fundraiser and benefit.
> 
> BTW if my gal did as I instructed her, your disc should be in the mail today.  Should give you time to install and try out the software.
> *


geek talk :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 10:58 AM~15377234
> *probably have to find a new fav bar.  tranny bar and kareoke spot would be too long of a drive.    :angry:
> 
> theres big john's right around the corner from new place. little further out is Al's sports bar.  hmmmm
> *


I see a place called Big John's every day on my way home, but this one is on Wilcrest. I take wilcrest from the 59 South area all the way up to I-10 before I jump on the freeway to head home.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:20 AM~15377412
> *geek talk  :uh:
> *


u having geek envy?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 16 2009, 12:22 PM~15377430
> *I see a place called Big John's every day on my way home, but this one is on Wilcrest.  I take wilcrest from the 59 South area all the way up to I-10 before I jump on the freeway to head home.
> *


naw, different place. one i'm talking about on wilcrest by harwin outside the beltway.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 16 2009, 12:23 PM~15377440
> *u having geek envy?
> *


yeah :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:24 AM~15377443
> *naw, different place.  one i'm talking about on wilcrest by harwin outside the beltway.
> *


umm yeah that is it....I go Wilcrest all the way till I hit I-10 and that is at the corner of Wilcrest and Harwin.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 16 2009, 12:32 PM~15377515
> *umm yeah that is it....I go Wilcrest all the way till I hit I-10 and that is at the corner of Wilcrest and Harwin.
> *


dani worked there at one point.seen her there one day when i stopped after work. dunno if she still works there.. 

i like that Al's sports bar better. thats further out . westheimer past hwy 6. cool spot. streetshows people be chillin there. i didnt even know em, and they like "hey, you danny that drives the bucket capala?" :ugh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:35 AM~15377543
> *dani worked there at one point.seen her there one day when i stopped after work.  dunno if she still works there..
> 
> i like that Al's sports bar better. thats further out .  westheimer past hwy 6.  cool spot.    streetshows people be chillin there.  i didnt even know em, and they like "hey, you danny that drives the bucket capala?"    :ugh:
> *


FAMEous


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me i was at the tranny bar(buffalo freds) wed night.. place was packed. i aint been there in awhile.. ever since someone got shot/killed there.. one of the homies, i aint gonna say names, is skurred to go now.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 16 2009, 11:12 AM~15377352
> *U n brian can find a spot to chill and be all tee hee about yalls fancy communitys....:ugh:
> *


:roflmao:

wait. i shouldnt be laughin. thats around where my man stays. :|


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:16 AM~15377382
> *offer made minus sentimental value, seller accepted..  i dont know who ernest is, or why he gets a deposit.but thats been done.  waiting on inspection and appraisal.
> he stay by there?
> house call!!
> ...


congrats! how you gonna have to change your sig. :uh: 

im in process of doin the same. waitin to hear back from seller. :around:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:38 AM~15377567
> *reminds me i was at the tranny bar(buffalo freds) wed night.. place was packed.  i aint been there in awhile.. ever since someone got shot/killed there..    one of the homies, i aint gonna say names, is skurred to go now.
> *


seen an email floatin round the other day bout one of my family members havin a benefit bbq at that place. first thing that came to mind was trannys. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Oct 16 2009, 01:24 PM~15378011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 12:32 PM~15378091
> *should have sent a lowball offer along with crime stats for the zip code..way i did.  probably why they took my 1st offer.  coulda really get price down if i had found a  sex offender living in the area.
> :0
> *


how you know thats not what i did?  LOL!

ya you fked up my thinkin for that bar forever.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2009, 08:20 AM~15376142
> *yum! banana! :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


i bet.. i got a banana for ya


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 01:25 PM~15378605
> *i bet.. i got a banana for ya
> *


pics or it aint true! :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2009, 12:30 PM~15378645
> *pics or it aint true! :ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


you want another one!?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2009, 01:35 PM~15378111
> *how you know thats not what i did?  LOL!
> 
> ya you fked up my thinkin for that bar forever.
> *


i went there about 10 times.. trannys only showed up once. :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 01:30 PM~15378654
> *you want another one!?
> *


another one??? LOL!! stop your lyin. :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 01:44 PM~15378764
> *i went there about 10 times..  trannys only showed up once.    :uh:
> *


ok and? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 16 2009, 02:53 PM~15378852
> *ok and? :uh:
> *


i'm just sayin' namsayin' 


and it was me that had to point out to your babe, what they were. i shouldn't have said anything, and waited to see what happened. :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 16 2009, 08:15 AM~15376123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 07:22 AM~15375851
> *noe be getting wasted off them fruity drinks and starts dancing like this..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 10:38 AM~15377567
> *reminds me i was at the tranny bar(buffalo freds) wed night.. place was packed.  i aint been there in awhile.. ever since someone got shot/killed there..    one of the homies, i aint gonna say names, is skurred to go now.
> *


bitch please i dont take a gun with me when i drink. your the scarey one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:32 AM~15378091
> *should have sent a lowball offer along with crime stats for the zip code..way i did.  probably why they took my 1st offer.  coulda really get price down if i had found a  sex offender living in the area.
> :0
> *


so u gona have a party or what


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SLAB FEST.........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 16 2009, 05:06 PM~15380112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

i dont care how expensive them rims are, still ugly as shit, i think.. 


oh, word on street is you got buncha junk over there at fineline getting in way of other peoples projects that have real chance of getting done. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 05:19 PM~15380257
> *i take gun with me everywhere.    and i'm not scared, i'm just prepared.
> hell naw
> :uh:
> ...


SORRY BUT I DONT OWN THAT REGETY ASS 68.......WITH THE SELF DONE STECHMARK PATTERNS AND THE SUPACHIPS PUMPS..... RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA SAW A NEW FRAME AND PEED OIL ALL OVER AL'S DRIVEWAY :roflmao: ......AND GET THIS THE OWNER HAD THE NERVE TO PUT A FOUR PACK OF PUNCH 6X9'S IN THE BACK DECK.....IM SHUR IT LOOKS LIKE THE HOOD DOSE SO I GIVE IT A WEEK BEFORE ITS IN THE TRUNK WITH $800 WORTH OF BATTERIES AND THE SUPACHIPS :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2009, 05:40 PM~15380487
> *SORRY BUT I DONT OWN THAT REGETY ASS 68.......WITH THE SELF DONE STECHMARK PATTERNS AND THE SUPACHIPS PUMPS..... RAGETY MUTHAFUCKA SAW A NEW FRAME AND PEED OIL ALL OVER AL'S DRIVEWAY :roflmao: ......AND GET THIS THE OWNER HAD THE NERVE TO PUT A FOUR PACK OF PUNCH 6X9'S IN THE BACK DECK.....IM SHUR IT LOOKS LIKE THE HOOD DOSE SO I GIVE IT A WEEK BEFORE ITS IN THE TRUNK WITH $800 WORTH OF BATTERIES AND THE SUPACHIPS :0
> *


maybe i should get the fake ostrich interior and put a pamela anderson mural, so i can do it like you.  

oh wait, you thought pamela anderson mural didnt come out right, so painted big dumb bowtie on trunk.. nevermind.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that shit better be out the way by 8pm tonight cuz im taking the mc over there for some surrgery


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2009, 05:46 PM~15380561
> *that shit better be out the way by 8pm tonight cuz im taking the mc over there for some surrgery
> *


hear theres a frame in front of al's house in street with license plate that says "NVR HAP'N"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 05:44 PM~15380532
> *maybe i should get the fake ostrich interior  and put a pamela anderson mural, so i can do it like you.
> 
> oh wait, you thought pamela anderson mural didnt come out right, so painted big dumb bowtie on trunk.. nevermind.
> *


IT WAS GATOR *****.......THAT CAR WAS BUILT TORE UP AND SOLD AND YO SHIT STILL IN THE SHOP......AINT THA ABOUT A BITCH...SHIT IF IT WASENT FOR THA JACKSTAND COMMISION (4 COMPLAINTS) YOU STILL BE ON THA BENCH.......I BET U GOT AL REINFORCING THE SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2009, 05:55 PM~15380627
> *IT WAS GATOR *****.......THAT CAR WAS BUILT TORE UP AND SOLD AND YO SHIT STILL IN THE SHOP......AINT THA ABOUT A BITCH...SHIT IF IT WASENT FOR THA JACKSTAND COMMISION (4 COMPLAINTS) YOU STILL BE ON THA BENCH.......I BET U GOT AL REINFORCING THE SEAT :biggrin:
> *


and putting a hot wing holder


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

man told painter "put pamela anderson on the trunk..but make her look black.. " 


:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 05:59 PM~15380666
> *man told painter "put pamela anderson on the trunk..but make her look black.. "
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2009, 06:00 PM~15380686
> *:uh:
> *


didn't want the sistas mad about having a white gurl on the trunk huh? i can dig it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 06:02 PM~15380710
> *didn't want the sistas mad about having a white gurl on the trunk huh?  i can dig it.
> *


I MUST HAVE STRUCK A NERVE..... WAS IT THA JACKSTAND COMMISION :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2009, 06:04 PM~15380729
> *I MUST HAVE STRUCK A NERVE..... WAS IT THA JACKSTAND COMMISION :biggrin:
> *


naw it was the pissing oil that did it  


but thats taken care of now.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 06:07 PM~15380764
> *naw    it was the pissing oil  that did it
> but thats taken care of now.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR A FUCKIN ASS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2009, 06:11 PM~15380811
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR A FUCKIN ASS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


get text?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

YEA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2009, 06:20 PM~15380925
> *YEA
> *


i said moonwalk for kids, and you asked why i'm dissin michael jackson :uh:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 03:59 PM~15380666
> *man told painter "put pamela anderson on the trunk..but make her look black.. "
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0 damn l.i.l aint been this live in months.........


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 16 2009, 05:10 PM~15380146
> *SLAB FEST.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 07:15 PM~15382251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 16 2009, 06:49 PM~15381181
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que carlos!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 16 2009, 09:49 AM~15375963
> *sounds like a bucket.    bet tony makes offer.
> 
> 75mph thing sounds like a cat convertor problem by the way
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 16 2009, 09:35 PM~15382426
> *
> *


biggest pic of the chill & grill on lrm :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 16 2009, 09:50 PM~15382555
> *biggest pic of the chill & grill on lrm  :0
> *


MUST BE DA NEW LOOK!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL ACTIVITY DAY AT DEUSSEN PARK (LAKE HOUSTON) THIS SUNDAY. EVERY WELCOME TO CHILL AND CHECK OUT THE SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT, VOLLEY BALL, BASKETBALL, KIDS TUGOWAR...*


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 16 2009, 10:03 PM~15382666
> *HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL ACTIVITY DAY AT DEUSSEN PARK (LAKE HOUSTON) THIS SUNDAY. EVERY WELCOME TO CHILL AND CHECK OUT THE SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT, VOLLEY BALL,  BASKETBALL, KIDS TUGOWAR...
> *


I'LL BE THERE!!! NEED ANY MORE PLAYERS COUNT ME IN.....  :cheesy:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 16 2009, 08:03 PM~15382666
> *HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL ACTIVITY DAY AT DEUSSEN PARK (LAKE HOUSTON) THIS SUNDAY. EVERY WELCOME TO CHILL AND CHECK OUT THE SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT, VOLLEY BALL,  BASKETBALL, KIDS TUGOWAR...
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 16 2009, 12:18 PM~15377400
> *ahhhh ok.  I had missed teh one for homeboy the other day with the little girl.  I was just seein what was up with this however I appreciate clearing up difference between fundraiser and benefit.
> 
> BTW if my gal did as I instructed her, your disc should be in the mail today.  Should give you time to install and try out the software.
> *


Thanks Albert, will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 16 2009, 08:03 PM~15382666
> *HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL ACTIVITY DAY AT DEUSSEN PARK (LAKE HOUSTON) THIS SUNDAY. EVERY WELCOME TO CHILL AND CHECK OUT THE SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT, VOLLEY BALL,  BASKETBALL, KIDS TUGOWAR...
> *


Get a on site medic to pop my shoulder back in and ill play all da sports!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 16 2009, 08:03 PM~15382666
> *HLC WILL BE HAVING OUR 4TH ANNUAL ACTIVITY DAY AT DEUSSEN PARK (LAKE HOUSTON) THIS SUNDAY. EVERY WELCOME TO CHILL AND CHECK OUT THE SOFTBALL TOURNAMENT, VOLLEY BALL,  BASKETBALL, KIDS TUGOWAR...
> *


I'm down for some softball what time does this start


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i have not sold my 90 out lac... whats up on that what no one has money?? come on its 90 out, cold A.C, and runs good i am not asking a lot for it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Oct 17 2009, 03:45 AM~15385506
> *i have not sold my 90 out lac... whats up on that what no one has money?? come on its 90 out, cold A.C, and runs good i am not asking a lot for it
> *


Post pics and if its clean it should sell......


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Lone on tha phone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hope no one stole the car after we pushed it in the street last night


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha ha wtf is this shit I hope u had these bite size shits in tha back but I hear u had them in tha front with deep cups wondering why the ride was so stiff.......ridinondeepcupsandlowercontrolarmassnigga


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 17 2009, 07:29 AM~15385859
> *Lone on tha phone
> 
> 
> ...


ha foot stool


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 17 2009, 09:29 AM~15385859
> *Lone on tha phone
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 17 2009, 09:47 AM~15385904
> *Ha ha ha ha ha wtf is this shit I hope u had these bite size shits in tha back but I hear u had them in tha front with deep cups wondering why the ride was so stiff.......ridinondeepcupsandlowercontrolarmassnigga
> 
> 
> ...


pair for sale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 17 2009, 07:47 AM~15385904
> *Ha ha ha ha ha wtf is this shit I hope u had these bite size shits in tha back but I hear u had them in tha front with deep cups wondering why the ride was so stiff.......ridinondeepcupsandlowercontrolarmassnigga
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 17 2009, 01:14 PM~15386802
> *:ugh:
> *


just back from fineline, theres a bedframe on wheels in garage. what a waste of time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 03:58 PM~15387582
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


exhaust so loud, ready to line up against noe's hot rod lac


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the drive by car :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2009, 02:10 PM~15387642
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 04:11 PM~15387650
> *:biggrin:
> *


how much them batteries cost you?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2009, 02:02 PM~15387600
> *exhaust so loud,  ready to line up against noe's hot rod lac
> *


 :uh: what a bucket :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale $4200 obo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2009, 02:13 PM~15387658
> *how much them batteries cost you?
> *


i think 25


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 17 2009, 01:58 PM~15387582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne.....al betta eat his wheaties....he gon be a busy man these next couple of weeks ......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2009, 03:45 PM~15387499
> *just back from fineline,  theres a bedframe on wheels in garage.    what a waste of time
> *


see what happend when u try to help a friend out.....tha fat fucker starts talkin shit.....noticed your bed was screemin uncle already so i had al make ya one out of a car frame......might not hold but hey its the thought that counts :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Oct 17 2009, 01:20 AM~15384423
> *I'm down for some softball what time does this start
> *


post tatoo pic of softball player on your arm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Oct 17 2009, 04:46 PM~15387850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


68 out luxury sport in, and that frame still in street.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 17 2009, 06:35 PM~15388458
> *post tatoo pic of softball player on your arm
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 06:09 PM~15388324
> *i think 25
> *


good price


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 17 2009, 04:42 PM~15388506
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne....***** on his grizzy knowmsayin....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 17 2009, 06:54 PM~15388582
> *Mayne....***** is a grizzly knowmsayin....
> *


there i fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Oct 17 2009, 05:45 AM~15385506
> *i have not sold my 90 out lac... whats up on that what no one has money?? come on its 90 out, cold A.C, and runs good i am not asking a lot for it
> *


u aint trying to sell it, i made u an offer and u didnt take it!!!!! :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2009, 02:46 PM~15387850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 17 2009, 04:46 PM~15387850
> *
> we didnt quit we comming back better than you
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 17 2009, 11:01 PM~15390867
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy: asi es mijo


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 17 2009, 07:29 AM~15385859
> *Lone on tha phone
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 18 2009, 12:24 PM~15392430
> *mayne
> *


:0 


Starting in May, the price of sending a letter will jump to 41 cents, as the US Postal service struggles to keep pace with the rising cost of wool shorts. Combining the unflattering, overly-cooling properties of shorts, with the uncomfortable overheating qualities of wool, postal shorts offer letter carriers a perfect storm of freezing, overheating, and looking like a stooge.

Shorts are the largest operational cost of the USPS at $28 billion and must be passed on to consumers. *So the next time you grumble about an extra two cents, think about how stupid your mailman looks, smile, and know that you helped.*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 17 2009, 11:01 PM~15390867
> *:0
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 03:58 PM~15387582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## sunny88o (Oct 19, 2009)

hey,morning  
am i missing anything?what is going on?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2009, 09:13 PM~15396804
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 18 2009, 09:18 PM~15396877
> *:ugh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 18 2009, 09:41 PM~15397201
> *:werd:
> *


Sup goof....when u gona take me dippin in da lac


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 18 2009, 09:45 PM~15397272
> *:uh:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:uh: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2009, 08:54 AM~15399362
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC 2009 SOFTBALL CHAMPIONS

EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2009, 09:09 AM~15400178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 10:09 AM~15400176
> *:ugh:
> *


 :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Oct 19 2009, 11:09 AM~15400177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paperworks is in to bank, paid for appraisal and inspection.. got me broke at the moment.. but close date still at nov 16


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 09:46 AM~15400548
> *could make that your hood mural
> paperworks is in to bank, paid for appraisal and inspection.. got me broke at the moment.. but close date still at nov 16
> *


good no more money for them bulldog shirts,,my niggga


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 09:46 AM~15400548
> *could make that your hood mural
> paperworks is in to bank, paid for appraisal and inspection.. got me broke at the moment.. but close date still at nov 16
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 10:46 AM~15400548
> *paperworks is in to bank, paid for appraisal and inspection.. got me broke at the moment.. but close date still at nov 16
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 19 2009, 11:09 AM~15400782
> *good no more money for them bulldog shirts,,my niggga
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 19 2009, 12:09 PM~15400782
> *good no more money for them bulldog shirts,,my niggga
> *


you worry about your wool hoe shorts USPS makes you wear.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 19 2009, 09:09 AM~15400177
> *HLC 2009 SOFTBALL CHAMPIONS
> 
> EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


dam! what empire yea thats right empire no iam not hating i just love my club


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

good game eveybody that came out see u next time


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Oct 19 2009, 09:09 AM~15400178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 10:21 AM~15400866
> *you worry about your wool hoe shorts USPS makes you wear.
> *


why so angry


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2009, 01:46 PM~15401660
> *why so angry
> *


wing withdrawal been like 6 days :angry:


and when da fk ain't i angry *****?


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 10:21 AM~15400866
> *you worry about your wool hoe shorts USPS makes you wear.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 19 2009, 02:28 PM~15402047
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 12:20 PM~15401974
> *wing withdrawal  been like 6 days  :angry:
> and when da fk ain't i angry *****?
> *



Wait 'till you start getting your mortgage bill, water bill, electric, yearly taxes, and general home maintenance... you are going to be even angrier with your new place.

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I bought these from a homie here in the bay because I was going to paint my car red, but decided to go with the colors I had in mind first. The rims are clean no scratches on them. Picture is off my cell so its poor quality but the only thing red is spokes. $350 firm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 19 2009, 02:47 PM~15402182
> *I bought these from a homie here in the bay because I was going to paint my car red, but decided to go with the colors I had in mind first. The rims are clean no scratches on them. Picture is off my cell so its poor quality but the only thing red is spokes. $350 firm
> 
> 
> ...


i member them rims. like a hoe..they been around.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 19 2009, 01:41 PM~15402134
> *Wait 'till you start getting your mortgage bill, water bill, electric, yearly taxes, and general home maintenance... you are going to be even angrier with your new place.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 19 2009, 02:41 PM~15402134
> *Wait 'till you start getting your mortgage bill, water bill, electric, yearly taxes, and general home maintenance... you are going to be even angrier with your new place.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i know. i might only be able to afford to go out for wings once or twice a week. :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 01:00 PM~15402313
> *i member them rims.   like a hoe..they been around.
> *


I dont think you know anything about these rims. Just worrie about selling that 68 to make house payment and bills


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

what size is those rims


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Oct 19 2009, 01:43 PM~15402717
> *what size is those rims
> *



13x7.......................... I work in Beaumont off of 4th street, I can deliver


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 03:00 PM~15402313
> *i member them rims.  like a hoe..they been around.
> *


ah shit, are those the ones that i had at one point? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 19 2009, 03:18 PM~15402484
> *I dont think you know anything about these rims. Just worrie about selling that 68 to make house payment and bills
> *


could be wrong but still look familiar. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bad pic..but from what i remember.. they look pretty similiar. but otheres here would know better then me..but i ain't saying names. mr special edition chinas that never been seen outside baytown actin ass *****.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Oct 19 2009, 12:41 PM~15402134
> *Wait 'till you start getting your mortgage bill, water bill, electric, yearly taxes, and general home maintenance... you are going to be even angrier with your new place.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2009, 04:42 PM~15403324
> *ha
> *


guess i see how it works, i put my good credit rating and little change down on a small place. that ain't worth a whole lot..and the rent paying ****** already hatin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 02:48 PM~15403375
> *guess i see how it works, i put my good credit rating and little change down on a small place. that ain't worth a whole lot..and the rent paying ****** already hatin'
> *


i aint hatin. just dont ask to come over for dinner.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 19 2009, 04:48 PM~15403386
> *i aint hatin. just dont ask to come over for dinner.
> *


its already a full house at your place anyway..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 03:05 PM~15403581
> *its already a full house at your place anyway..
> 
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 03:12 PM~15402967
> *could be wrong  but still look familiar.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: .....these had been put up for years til recently............


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 19 2009, 05:13 PM~15403678
> *:roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 19 2009, 02:30 PM~15403188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up homie? Thanks for telling that chicken wind eating hater that these rims are from the bay


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 19 2009, 06:25 PM~15404388
> *Nope these have never been owned by nobody outside of the bay
> Whats up homie? Thanks for telling that chicken wind eating hater that these rims are from the bay
> *


sounds like an asshole


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2009, 02:06 PM~15402906
> *ah shit, are those the ones that i had at one point?  lol
> *


no.. your old rims are on gallos car...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2009, 06:40 PM~15404543
> *no.. your old rims are on gallos car...
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2009, 05:10 PM~15404924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Oct 19 2009, 06:03 PM~15405562
> *:0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 16 2009, 08:59 PM~15382629
> *MUST BE DA NEW LOOK!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


car looks good homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 19 2009, 09:46 AM~15400548
> *could make that your hood mural
> paperworks is in to bank, paid for appraisal and inspection.. got me broke at the moment.. but close date still at nov 16
> *


CHILD PLEAZE!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne...there's just something about red on red.... :0 :0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 19 2009, 06:10 PM~15404924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Oct 19 2009, 09:37 PM~15408543
> *:0  :0  :h5:
> *


las sucias :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2009, 11:17 PM~15408203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont even like g-body drops or red but that one nice


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: grupie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 20 2009, 12:03 AM~15408962
> *:uh:  :uh: grupie
> *


esl class taking ass learn how to spell


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 19 2009, 09:55 PM~15408834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2009, 12:07 AM~15409010
> *esl class taking ass  learn how to spell
> *


ES I.S.L. FOR US WEY :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2009, 12:07 AM~15409010
> *esl class taking ass  learn how to spell
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone looking for molded uppers??


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 06:57 AM~15385770
> *THESE ARE NICE, READY FOR PAINT, POWDERCOAT OR CHROME YOUR CHOICE.
> EXTENDED 3/4 INCH SO THEY WONT GIVE A CRAZY BOW OUT, BUT WILL BE STRAIGHT WHEN U LOCK UP AND SLIGHT BOW OUT WHEN U ARE DRIVE HEIGHT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2009, 08:43 AM~15410981
> *anyone looking for molded uppers??
> *


almost nice as pair i'm selling


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:48 AM~15412368
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice avatar. 

i knew a chick with teeth like that. sort of.. more like her teeth looked like she been chewing on rocks and looked like jumper cables. always made me nervous when she gave me head. hno:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:48 AM~15412368
> *:biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2009, 11:17 AM~15412552
> *nice avatar.
> 
> i knew a chick with teeth like that. sort of..    more like her teeth looked like she been chewing on rocks and looked like jumper cables.  always made me nervous when she gave me head.  hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2009, 10:17 AM~15412552
> *nice avatar.
> 
> i knew a chick with teeth like that. sort of..    more like her teeth looked like she been chewing on rocks and looked like jumper cables.  always made me nervous when she gave me head.  hno:
> *


Ha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2009, 12:47 PM~15412718
> *Ha :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

NALGAS!!!!

Heres a picture of the big block









MAYNE...DATS A MOTOR!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2009, 09:17 PM~15408203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2009, 10:48 AM~15412728
> *just sayin' namsayin'
> *


where was this at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 20 2009, 02:46 PM~15413641
> *where was this at
> *


some brawd that work mcdonalds drive thru on woodridge. lured me in with promise of endless McRibs. so gave her pass on the busted up grill. :angry: she looked good til she smiled. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2009, 01:30 PM~15412997
> *Heres a picture of the big block
> 
> 
> ...


almost clean as my small block


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2009, 12:10 PM~15413330
> *
> *



How is the baby?

Juan KT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 20 2009, 03:28 PM~15413991
> *How is the baby?
> 
> Juan KT
> *


Doing good, growing quick.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2009, 01:00 PM~15413762
> *almost clean as my small block
> *



Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dang, found this old pic. lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Oct 20 2009, 03:43 PM~15414146
> *Pics or it didnt happen!
> *


ok ya'll can start being jealous now


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2009, 01:52 PM~15414216
> *ok ya'll can start being jealous now
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2009, 02:49 PM~15414186
> *dang, found this old pic.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 20 2009, 01:49 PM~15414186
> *dang, found this old pic.  lol
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. throw back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 20 2009, 06:08 PM~15415293
> *:0
> *


OG oil gunk on valve covers going back to 68


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

RED ON RED DAME SOMETING BOUT DEM BLOODS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 20 2009, 01:52 PM~15414216
> *ok ya'll can start being jealous now
> 
> 
> ...


looks gbody-ish


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2009, 07:29 PM~15415943
> *looks gbody-ish
> *


 :uh:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2009, 11:17 PM~15408203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 DAMN,THAT BITCH TITE!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *whores_revenge*

stay tuned.. about to post ur rrims


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

stripe in da morn.. 2 down.. 2 to go


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cry babie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 08:26 PM~15416482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we'll see how long that last


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 08:25 PM~15416477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2009, 06:35 PM~15416589
> *we'll see how long that last
> *


i think it will last pretty long..its not thick.. its real thin so its able to flex..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 08:25 PM~15416477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 06:26 PM~15416482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


red walls!!! :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 06:21 PM~15416424
> *stripe in da morn.. 2 down.. 2 to go
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 20 2009, 07:10 PM~15417050
> *red walls!!!  :0
> *


yes sir!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone have original g body wheels that they dont need..send me a pm


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 07:50 PM~15417508
> *anyone have original g body wheels that they dont need..send me a pm
> *


i got some oldsmobile og wheels with tires and hubcaps come pick them up . :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 20 2009, 09:54 PM~15417561
> *i got some oldsmobile og  wheels with tires and hubcaps come pick them up . :biggrin:
> *


these are the ones i need, but could careless about the hub cap :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 07:50 PM~15417508
> *anyone have original g body wheels that they dont need..send me a pm
> *


Yea....






















DEEEZZZ NUTTTZZZ!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

BIG PIMP AND LONE STAR PRACTICING LONES AA GRAPPLING CHAMP MOVES?????? UNNO :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2009, 10:40 PM~15418037
> *Yea....
> DEEEZZZ NUTTTZZZ!!!!!
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 11:17 PM~15418461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DA VOUGES AT? :thumbsdown:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2009, 08:48 AM~15420844
> *:cheesy:
> *


hump day


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 20 2009, 09:50 PM~15417508
> *anyone have original g body wheels that they dont need..send me a pm
> *


got a set, $300 bucks nga, lmao!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2009, 11:11 PM~15418365
> *BIG PIMP AND LONE STAR PRACTICING LONES AA GRAPPLING CHAMP MOVES?????? UNNO :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 21 2009, 09:18 AM~15421011
> *got a set, $300 bucks nga, lmao!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2009, 08:16 AM~15420994
> *hump day
> *


uh yea. :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2009, 09:55 AM~15421269
> *uh yea. :ugh:
> *


found me a bedroom set.. moooooo


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:ugh: 


:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2009, 11:12 AM~15421891
> *:ugh:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 21 2009, 11:48 AM~15422084
> *:0
> *


i bet hrny's man ignacio would dig it


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 21 2009, 08:32 AM~15421533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  reminds me of old times in reynosa. :tears:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ignacio Refugio Otraves Jr. aka pelon 


:roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2009, 11:38 AM~15421970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2009, 09:11 PM~15418365
> *BIG PIMP AND LONE STAR PRACTICING LONES AA GRAPPLING CHAMP MOVES?????? UNNO :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


uh, yea


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 21 2009, 10:38 AM~15421970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2009, 01:39 PM~15423132
> *:ugh:
> HA! his couches are suede.
> :uh:  :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2009, 01:13 PM~15423471
> *:uh:
> *


shut it. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 21 2009, 02:19 PM~15423513
> *shut it. :uh:
> *


no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam this is the steal of the week

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/1431159524.html


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2009, 09:17 PM~15408203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: I want one of those.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2009, 02:36 PM~15423630
> *dam this is the steal of the week
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/1431159524.html
> *


then buy it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2009, 12:44 PM~15423700
> *then buy it
> *


lets go half


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 21 2009, 02:37 PM~15423640
> *:wow: I want one of those.
> *


your regal nicer, esp with them honda door handles  









:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2009, 02:47 PM~15423736
> *lets go half
> *


sure

i hear its hot wing nite at the wood household.. will there be coronas too?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2009, 12:48 PM~15423751
> *sure
> 
> i hear its hot wing nite at the wood household.. will there be coronas too?
> *


i dont drink that shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2009, 02:55 PM~15423821
> *i dont drink that shit
> *


pussy... count me out then.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2009, 02:55 PM~15423821
> *i dont drink that shit
> *



hoyty-toyty ass ***** :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 21 2009, 03:03 PM~15423912
> *hoyty-toyty ass ***** :uh:
> *


other day, he was all tee hee hee cause bud light came out with that golden wheat shit. 




:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

when you ain't got the balls for corona


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2009, 01:06 PM~15423931
> *other day, he was all tee hee hee cause bud light came out with that golden wheat shit.
> :ugh:
> *


i cut back on drinking, you should try it too, king size player


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2009, 03:16 PM~15424016
> *i cut back on drinking, you should try it too, king size player
> *


fk that, thats crazy talk! :loco:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 21 2009, 01:17 PM~15424030
> *fk that,  thats crazy talk!  :loco:
> *


i make sacrifices to build lows 

tell u what ill put u some apple juice and gasoline in a empty corona bottle, youll never know the difference


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2009, 03:29 PM~15424122
> *i make sacrifices to build lows
> 
> tell u what ill put u some apple juice and gasoline in a empty corona bottle, youll never know the difference
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 21 2009, 03:51 PM~15424313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but wut it dew


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

new cop caprice, 2011. looks small.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 21 2009, 03:51 PM~15424313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


midnight club :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

WHAT UP HOUSTON.......... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *713ridaz*

bitch.. get to work..

remember measure twice.. cut once..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 21 2009, 05:23 PM~15425270
> *WHAT UP HOUSTON.......... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


DEEZZZ NUTTZZZZZZ


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Oct 21 2009, 01:01 AM~15419490
> *WHERE DA VOUGES AT?  :thumbsdown:
> *


those are vouges.....lowpro :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 20 2009, 08:37 PM~15416615
> *i think it will last pretty long..its not thick.. its real thin so its able to flex..
> *


its not gonna last...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC, SEISKUATRO,SS, latinkustoms4ever, sic713


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2009, 05:06 PM~15426599
> *its not gonna last...
> *


we shall see..
i can always make em white again


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mayne


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

take it back, noe how old were u in 1992 :biggrin: 

05.hey hoe.mp3 - 4.92MB


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 21 2009, 05:20 PM~15426722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DEEEEEEEEEEE BIDNIZZZ!!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anybody in houston got rollin chassis for g body


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

speaking of g -bodies..
anybody gots a parts car g body... i need a fan cover, the plastic one...
yall know whut i mean.. candition dont matter.. ill make it look decent..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know if u need a title to take a car to the crusher for scrap metal?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2009, 06:35 PM~15427591
> *does anyone know if u need a title to take a car to the crusher for scrap metal?
> *


No title needed....so go ahead n take da lac and put it out of its misery.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2009, 06:33 PM~15427573
> *speaking of g -bodies..
> anybody gots a parts car g body... i need a fan cover, the plastic one...
> yall know whut i mean.. candition dont matter.. ill make it look decent..
> *


Junk yard.....them motors are dima dozen in da yards....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2009, 06:38 PM~15427642
> *Junk yard.....them motors are dima dozen in da yards....
> *


ive only been to one so far.. and the cutlass didnt have it.. but i did have alot of interior shit i needed..

i havent had time to take a trip off almeda


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*B.Y.T#1impala*,Oct 21 2009, 05:14 PM~15426656]
*B.Y.T#1CUTTY*, BAYTOWNSLC, SEISKUATRO,SS, latinkustoms4ever, sic713
[/quote]
time to change the name homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2009, 07:20 PM~15426722
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 21 2009, 08:17 PM~15427383
> *anybody in houston got rollin chassis for g body
> *


got 4!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC EVENTS*


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2009, 07:52 PM~15427091
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 21 2009, 09:29 PM~15428239
> *HLC EVENTS
> 
> 
> ...


better get my HORSES ready!!!! :cheesy: thats my new hopper......


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 21 2009, 07:29 PM~15428238
> *got 4!!! :biggrin:
> *


u got one or what


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 21 2009, 09:55 PM~15428520
> *u got one or what
> *


i got 4 of them!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2009, 05:52 PM~15427091
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2009, 03:25 PM~15425284
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, 713ridaz
> 
> ...


f/u


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> *B.Y.T#1impala*,Oct 21 2009, 05:14 PM~15426656]
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY*, BAYTOWNSLC, SEISKUATRO,SS, latinkustoms4ever, sic713


time to change the name homie.. :biggrin:
[/quote]


:0 damn hommie,ur rite,i dont kno how tho.... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne....memories.....


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2009, 10:39 PM~15429175
> *Mayne....memories.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Que pedo pinche tony loco???...como andan las carcanchas por alla????? :biggrin:


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 21 2009, 07:04 PM~15426584
> *those are vouges.....lowpro :uh:
> *


I HEAR YA BUT THAT SHIT STILL WACK THO IF YOU ON SWANGS YOU GOTTA HAVE WHITE AND GOLD VOUGES IT' S ONLY RIGHT , HAM NO BURGER , KOOL AID NO SUGA DAMMN ****** AINT NEVER GOT TWO THINGS THAT MATCH. NICE CAR THO.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2009, 10:52 PM~15429387
> *Que pedo pinche tony loco???...como andan las carcanchas por alla????? :biggrin:
> *


TRYING TO GET READY FOR MAGNIFICOS GOT TO MAKE IT REAL BIG!!!  Y TU QUE ROLLO WUEY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Deeeeeeeeeeeee











Bidnizzzzzzzzz!!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2009, 12:01 AM~15430195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 21 2009, 09:44 PM~15429979
> *TRYING TO GET READY FOR MAGNIFICOS GOT TO MAKE IT REAL BIG!!!   Y TU QUE ROLLO WUEY
> *


Aqui nomas haciendome pendejo......dreaming of one day owning one of these fancy lowriders....:happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2009, 12:12 AM~15430324
> *Aqui nomas haciendome pendejo......dreaming of one day owning one of these fancy lowriders....:happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 21 2009, 09:44 PM~15429979
> *TRYING TO GET READY FOR MAGNIFICOS GOT TO MAKE IT REAL BIG!!!   Y TU QUE ROLLO WUEY
> *


shiet homie you better make it to magnificos . we have unfinish business .if you dont make it i go to your house :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 22 2009, 12:34 AM~15430567
> *shiet homie  you better make it  to magnificos  . we have unfinish business .if you dont make it i go to your house :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 21 2009, 10:34 PM~15430567
> *shiet homie  you better make it  to magnificos  . we have unfinish business .if you dont make it i go to your house :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:








y una revancha para me? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 21 2009, 10:54 PM~15430762
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Oct 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15430257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:h5: :h5:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 21 2009, 08:35 PM~15428302
> *nice
> *


 :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 21 2009, 06:38 PM~15427642
> *Junk yard.....them motors are dima dozen in da yards....
> *


how much do they pay for cars? if u take a car to get crushed


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 22 2009, 12:34 AM~15430567
> *shiet homie  you better make it  to magnificos  . we have unfinish business .if you dont make it i go to your house :0
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN U BUILD IT AND MAKE IT HOP ON YOUR OWN AND THEN WE'LL SEE WHATS UP!!! :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 22 2009, 12:54 AM~15430762
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


COMO VEZ WUEY? :biggrin: TEAM "DO IT UR SELF"!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 22 2009, 12:34 AM~15430567
> *shiet homie  you better make it  to magnificos  . we have unfinish business .if you dont make it i go to your house :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 07:07 AM~15432410
> *COMO VEZ WUEY?  :biggrin:  TEAM "excuses"!!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2009, 07:59 PM~15427173
> *take it back, noe how old were u in 1992  :biggrin:
> 
> 05.hey hoe.mp3 - 4.92MB
> *


damn, forgot all about that song. got to dig for the 12" record.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 07:05 AM~15432400
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN U BUILD IT AND MAKE IT HOP ON YOUR OWN AND THEN WE'LL SEE WHATS UP!!! :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 07:07 AM~15432410
> *COMO VEZ WUEY?  :biggrin:  TEAM "DO IT UR SELF"!!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

word on street is, ya'll local "hoppers" might want to sit this show out.. cause some clean hoppers are coming to town. 


thats just what i hear. :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Oct 22 2009, 09:44 AM~15432633
> *
> *


DAMN!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2009, 12:37 PM~15434243
> *word on street is, ya'll local "hoppers" might want to sit this show out..  cause some clean hoppers are coming to town.
> thats just what i hear.      :dunno:
> *


 :uh: PINCHE BOLA DE MIERDA....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 10:40 AM~15434267
> *DAMN!!!!
> *



THAT WAS THE PAST.. 
YOU GETTIN STUCK AT 70''

THIS IS THE PRESENT










AND WE NOT GETTIN STUCK..AT 95''

YOU MAKING ALL THESE EXCUSES.. YOU SCARED IM GOING TO BUST THAT ASS..


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 22 2009, 12:55 PM~15434380
> *THAT WAS THE PAST..
> YOU GETTIN STUCK AT 70''
> 
> ...


78" GET IT RITE HOMIE, AND I DIDNT HAVE SOME ONE MAKE IT HOP CAUSE I WASNT ABLE TOO..... YA SE TE SUVIO IGUAL QUE AL LOS DEMAS, CUANDO TU LO AGAS SOLO BRINCAR Y ME GANES ES CUANDO NO VA AVER ESCUSAS... QUE ME CUESTA A MI PAGARLE ALGUIN PARA QUE HAGA QUE MI CARRO VUELE ALTO? PERO DE ESO NO SE TRATA, "DO IT YOURSELF".... TU TUVISTE MIEDO Y CARRISTE CON SOUTHSIDE CAUSE U KNEW U DIDNT HAVE A CHANCE!!!! BUT YOUR STILL MY HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 12:42 PM~15434279
> *:uh: PINCHE BOLA DE MIERDA....
> *


TAN BIEN QUE IVAS WUEY LO UVIERAS ACAVADO TU TODO, PERO COMO TE GANO EL MIEDO FUISTE A MAMAR AL TONIO....... :twak:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Oct 22 2009, 01:03 PM~15434442
> *  :uh:
> *


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 22 2009, 12:55 PM~15434380
> *THAT WAS THE PAST..
> YOU GETTIN STUCK AT 70''
> 
> ...











NO TE CONFIES MUNCHO HOMIE NO ANDO MUY ATRAS CON UNOS AJUSTES QUE ME FALTAN Y TE VAS A QUEDAR CON LA VOCA ABIERTA.....  LLA SABES COMO MASCA LA IGUANA!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

And here we go............thought this topic was gettin a lil boring....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2009, 11:24 AM~15434611
> *And here we go............thought this topic was gettin a lil boring....
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 22 2009, 01:30 PM~15434658
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 11:22 AM~15434606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LO QUE MIRO. ES QUE SIGES DONDE MISMO QUEDANDOTE ATORADO . UN CONSEJO QUITALE PESO :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2009, 09:16 AM~15433461
> *damn, forgot all about that song.  got to dig for the 12" record.
> *


i got the whole album off of bottomofthemap.com its only like 6 tracks...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 22 2009, 01:24 PM~15434611
> *And here we go............thought this topic was gettin a lil boring....
> *


bucket trash talkin


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 07:05 AM~15432400
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN U BUILD IT AND MAKE IT HOP ON YOUR OWN AND THEN WE'LL SEE WHATS UP!!! :uh:    :biggrin:
> *












LAS EXCUSAS PARA LOS QUE TIENEN MIEDO . :0 BAMOS A BRINCARLOS O ME BAS ADAR ESCUSAS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 22 2009, 03:04 PM~15435465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no mames


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:|


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 22 2009, 01:54 PM~15434824
> *LO QUE MIRO. ES QUE SIGES DONDE MISMO QUEDANDOTE ATORADO . UN CONSEJO EXCUSES? :uh:*


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

Que Onda Tony


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Oct 22 2009, 09:21 PM~15439134
> *Que Onda Tony
> *


IDENTIFICATE!!! Q-VOLE....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 22 2009, 01:57 PM~15435970
> *SI*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

Baytow Side Job Customs


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Oct 22 2009, 10:17 PM~15439741
> *Baytow Side Job Customs
> *


ASI LO IMAJINE HOMITO, NO TE ENPIQUES CON LIL PORQUE LUEGO NO QUIERES NI DORMIR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

8 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, 713Lowriderboy, HOUSTONEMADE, Rivis~N~Lacs, Mr.Eriko, KRAZYTOYZ, 58DiPn, LOW_INC
QUE PUES COMPITA COMO ANDA TODO POR SU LADO?


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

como va el proyecto


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

como va el proyecto


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Oct 22 2009, 10:25 PM~15439836
> *como va el proyecto
> *


Y MERO NOMAS QUE ESTA PINCHE LLUVIA NO ME DA TANTA CHANSA.............
:angry:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

ya que este todo el pedo jalando para que se aliste laraza


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 08:21 PM~15439792
> *8 Members: h-town team 84 caddy, 713Lowriderboy, HOUSTONEMADE, Rivis~N~Lacs, Mr.Eriko, KRAZYTOYZ, 58DiPn, LOW_INC
> QUE PUES COMPITA COMO ANDA TODO POR SU LADO?
> *


whats up tony ,man i must of stayed loged on or something so sorry for not anz back until now just got off work, were good trying to make magnificos :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko+Oct 22 2009, 10:35 PM~15439948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ESTA CONMADRE COMPITA ECHELE GANAS Y CULQUIER COSA ME ECHA UN CABLE


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 23 2009, 09:08 AM~15443546
> *bump
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

whats up everybody im cleaning up my shop and have a bunch of caddy parts have the hole car that must go, if any body needs some parts let me know cheap prices pm me and leave a number,its a 80-82 coupe de ville :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MAYNE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 23 2009, 10:24 AM~15444167
> *whats up everybody im cleaning up my shop and have a bunch of caddy parts have the hole car that must go, if any body needs some parts let me know cheap prices  pm me and leave a number,its a 80-82 coupe de ville :biggrin:
> *


CUANTO POR TODO EL CARRO? CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 23 2009, 12:23 PM~15445204
> *:0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2009, 10:28 AM~15445248
> *x2
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2009, 12:07 PM~15445093
> *CUANTO POR TODO EL CARRO? CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!!
> *


***** u got enough cars u don't need another one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 23 2009, 12:40 PM~15445325
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Oct 22 2009, 05:49 PM~15438188
> *  :banghead:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2009, 12:56 PM~15445466
> ****** u got enough cars u don't need another one
> *


giving pick a parts wallisville a run for its money. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star work gear for this month


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u the one that needs a new job u might as well apply at wings and more since you are there 4 nights a week already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2009, 03:03 PM~15446591
> *u the one that needs a new job u might as well apply at wings and more since you are there 4 nights a week already
> *


hell naw be fired right away. and its bayou city wings. wings and more no more. and fk broadways.. fkr's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

either way u gona need a 2nd job now that you are going to have "grown up" bills. maybe u can be the mascott for michelen man :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

YOU CAN LOSE MONEY BY CHASING WOMEN, BUT YOU WILL NEVER LOSE WOMEN BY CHASING MONEY.




:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Everybody always talkin about reppin for the hood but i'm only one still in the hoodfools need to do like the post office, and check their zip codes!


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

_forgot one..._

I MAKE SACRIFICES TO EAT WINGS AND DRINK CORONAS!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea u gona sacrifice your life if u dont watch out


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-BZ6yoekDE...player_embedded


check out one of our members video...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 23 2009, 03:49 PM~15447039
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-BZ6yoekDE...player_embedded
> check out one of our members video...
> *


no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

grown up bills are coming!!!!


but






:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2009, 04:44 PM~15447565
> *grown up bills are coming!!!!
> but
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you know that song was made with no instruments just fingers snapping, just some usless info


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

"this weekend only"  

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1434036547.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne..  

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1432130523.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone.. could have saved yourself alot of time and just bought this luxury sport  

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1421791699.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2009, 02:57 PM~15447713
> *lone.. could have saved yourself alot of time and just bought this luxury sport
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1421791699.html
> *


its nice but not quite my style plus it probably doesnt have 42 degree air condition


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2009, 05:00 PM~15447754
> *its nice but not quite my style plus it probably doesnt have 42 degree air condition
> *


you're probably right mr freeze, they rarely do.. :uh:

i know this one dude with cold a/c in his 68.. but he too busy grubbin wings, ,drinking and working on his kareoke album (due out in feb) to give a fk.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2009, 05:00 PM~15447754
> *its nice but not quite my style plus it probably doesnt have 42 degree air condition
> *



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 23 2009, 05:58 PM~15448368
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 23 2009, 05:58 PM~15448368
> *:0
> *


on your knees and smile like a donut bitch


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

El veterano DJ Latin en la mescla!! get your request n shout outs in!!  



www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Oct 22 2009, 09:17 PM~15439741
> *Baytow Side Job Customs
> *



 wtf desde cuando ,ya te avias tardado (wzrd) :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2009, 10:07 AM~15445093
> *CUANTO POR TODO EL CARRO? CALL ME AND LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!!
> *


SOLD


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 23 2009, 12:56 PM~15445466
> ****** u got enough cars u don't need another one
> *


 :biggrin:  ANOTHER ONE FOR DA COLLECTION WONT HURT..... :cheesy:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 23 2009, 10:01 PM~15450867
> *:biggrin:    ANOTHER ONE FOR DA COLLECTION WONT HURT..... :cheesy:
> *


when i grow up i want 2 be a big baller like you


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 23 2009, 11:08 PM~15450926
> *when i grow up i want 2 be a big baller like you
> *


AINT BALLIN JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT HOMIE, I GOT YOUR STUFF ALREADY SEEN IF I CAN SWING BY SUNDAY.......


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 23 2009, 05:48 PM~15449270
> *El veterano DJ Latin en la mescla!! get your request n shout outs in!!
> www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


 :uh: el viejito :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Sic713's work on my Kustom


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 24 2009, 01:15 AM~15452532
> *:uh: el viejito  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 24 2009, 07:58 AM~15453242
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: el latin is old skool this is when he was on his prime time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 , LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Oct 24 2009, 07:57 AM~15453236
> *Sic713's work on my Kustom
> 
> 
> ...


damn... them bumpers and lights look new..

:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Oct 24 2009, 09:57 AM~15453236
> *Sic713's work on my Kustom
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Oct 24 2009, 09:57 AM~15453236
> *Sic713's work on my Kustom
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

drop top or pop roof weather today :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 04:17 PM~15455735
> *drop top or pop roof weather today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 05:17 PM~15455735
> *drop top or pop roof weather today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  

thats what *I*am talkin bout


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 24 2009, 04:35 PM~15455812
> *
> 
> thats what Iam talkin bout
> *


you probably washed your shit today too u wash it every 3 days :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 05:56 PM~15455944
> *you probably washed your shit today too u wash it every 3 days  :uh:
> *


can you blame me :biggrin: ...i love my car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 06:17 PM~15455735
> *drop top or pop roof weather today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bawla talk


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

60 lookin dame good BIG I


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 24 2009, 09:53 PM~15456965
> *
> *


que rollo puto!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...lass/index.html


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 24 2009, 10:11 PM~15457058
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...lass/index.html
> *


 TEAM "DO IT YOUR SELF"..........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2009, 08:07 PM~15457034
> *que rollo puto!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2009, 08:28 PM~15457150
> * TEAM "DO IT YOUR SELF"..........
> *


X1000, damn right cabron, ONE PERSON, ONE BUILDER, ONE HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 24 2009, 08:11 PM~15457058
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...lass/index.html
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: respect!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 24 2009, 06:17 PM~15455735
> *drop top or pop roof weather today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


missing the bumper kit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

LOWRIDIN!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 24 2009, 10:47 PM~15458049
> *missing the bumper kit
> *


Lemme guess...he's also missing 4 doors right :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 12:55 AM~15458110
> *Lemme guess...he's also missing 4 doors right :uh: :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: idiot


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNE....JUST DIPPIN N RIDIN!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 24 2009, 11:30 PM~15457522
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...











TRANQUILO WUEY!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 24 2009, 10:57 PM~15458128
> *:uh:  idiot
> *


:dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 12:54 AM~15458103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U READY TO ROLL? :uh: LETS DO THIS IM READY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 24 2009, 11:32 PM~15457538
> *X1000, damn right cabron, ONE PERSON, ONE BUILDER, ONE HOPPER  :biggrin:
> *


HEY WHATEVER HAPPEN TO DA SHIT TALKIN CALI RYDAH??????
ALL HE DOES IS RUN HIS MOUTH, THATS DA ONLY THING HIS GOOD AT...... :0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2009, 11:28 PM~15458414
> *U READY TO ROLL? :uh:  LETS DO THIS IM READY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT....I WISH....NOT QUITE YET


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 01:26 AM~15458400
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh: 6 doors?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 25 2009, 01:30 AM~15458431
> *HEY WHATEVER HAPPEN TO DA SHIT TALKIN CALI RYDAH??????
> ALL HE DOES IS RUN HIS MOUTH, THATS DA ONLY THING HIS GOOD AT...... :0  :0  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 01:33 AM~15458445
> *SHIT....I WISH....NOT QUITE YET
> *


 :angry: NEED TO PUT IN SOME MORE WORK SO WE CAN ROLL HOMIE, YO Y EL CHOCHI VAMOS A DAR UNA VUELTA IN DA MORNING TO THIS LIL CAR SHOW QUE VAN A TENER UNOS GAVACHOS IN CROSBY TX................


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 01:33 AM~15458445
> *SHIT....I WISH....NOT QUITE YET
> *


wtf :uh: :uh: you cant find parts for that shit when they have it in every junk yard. motherfucker acts like his building a drop top 57


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

que onda locos customs


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

Mr.Eriko...QUE ROLLO ERIC!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Oct 25 2009, 01:38 AM~15458485
> *que onda locos customs
> *


NADA NADA HOMIE AQUI ME TRAIN EN CHINGA MI RUCA REMODELANDO EL CUARTO PARA MI NUEVA CHAVALITA QUE ESTA POR NACER..... EL CARRO VA ESTAR LISTO PARA MIDIAOS DE ESTA SEMANA.......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 01:45 AM~15458545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

Estodo y FELICIDADES A que horas van a ir al car show


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Oct 24 2009, 11:36 PM~15458472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey......fuck off.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 01:48 AM~15458573
> *Ain't got time for shit right now homie I wish I had the time ..........
> Hey......fuck off.
> *


glad we are on the same page because my mother(sorry no pics) said that i needed a show buddy if i wanted to to los magnificos because i can get lost in a big crowd. and i want to go!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 24 2009, 11:50 PM~15458585
> *glad we are on the same page because my mother(sorry no pics) said that i needed a show buddy if i wanted to to los magnificos because i can get lost in a big crowd. and i want  to go!
> *


Ill buy u 1 them lil backpacks wit the lil leashes on it so u won't get lost.... don't worry mijo...I got u :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 01:53 AM~15458599
> *Ill buy u 1 them lil backpacks wit the lil leashes on it so u won't get lost.... don't worry mijo...I got u :cheesy:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 24 2009, 10:47 PM~15458049
> *missing the bumper kit
> *


in 2011


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 25 2009, 01:50 AM~15458585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 07:57 AM~15459406
> *in 2011
> *


i might be able to give you a loan for a bumper kit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 09:23 AM~15460139
> *i might be able to give you a loan for a bumper kit.
> *


59 kit painted with tire and i gotta rechrome the 59 bumper i got, need about 2200 thanks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize: :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 12:39 PM~15460586
> *59 kit painted with tire and i gotta rechrome the 59 bumper i got, need about 2200 thanks
> *


interest gonna hurt.. but we can talk business.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 10:46 AM~15460619
> *interest gonna hurt..  but we can talk business.
> *


ill pass. u should use that money to buy a new steering wheel


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 12:56 PM~15460652
> *ill pass. u should use that money to buy a new steering wheel
> *


already got new steering wheel..


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 12:46 PM~15460618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 12:46 PM~15460618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maaaaannnn tha black 4 with tha fonz bangin it from the doo


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Catalyzed*, SEISKUATRO,SS, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Liv4lacs

look familiar homie?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Oct 25 2009, 01:05 PM~15460700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 01:08 PM~15460717
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Catalyzed, SEISKUATRO,SS, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Liv4lacs
> 
> ...


He has sent me pics thru out the build :cheesy: . Crazy how he brought that back from the dead. He will always have my respect for that car


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 25 2009, 01:10 PM~15460737
> *He has sent me pics thru out the build :cheesy: . Crazy how he brought that back from the dead. He will always have my respect for that car
> *


The funny shit is we worked together for over 3 years and I never knew he was into lows :cheesy: when he told me about the car he bought form you, I did my best to introduce him to the right ppl and he went above and beyond... I have alot of respect for him too....


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 01:21 PM~15460798
> *The funny shit is we worked together for over 3 years and I never knew he was into lows :cheesy: when he told me about the car he bought form you, I did my best to introduce him to the right ppl and he went above and  beyond... I have alot of respect for him too....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 24 2009, 11:30 PM~15458431
> *HEY WHATEVER HAPPEN TO DA SHIT TALKIN CALI RYDAH??????
> ALL HE DOES IS RUN HIS MOUTH, THATS DA ONLY THING HIS GOOD AT...... :0  :0  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: THINK he change his name to cali nonridah :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 12:28 PM~15460849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 25 2009, 12:02 PM~15461109
> *:dunno: THINK he change his name to cali nonridah :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its funny how the ****** you help the most, are the ones that talk behind your back..
































dont mind me. im just venting


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2009, 03:31 PM~15461989
> *its funny how the ****** you help the most, are the ones that talk behind your back..
> dont mind me. im just venting
> *


:0 mayne...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 03:44 PM~15462061
> *:0 mayne...
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Oct 25 2009, 02:41 PM~15461760
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2009, 05:31 PM~15461989
> *its funny how the ****** you help the most, are the ones that talk behind your back..
> dont mind me. im just venting
> *


:0 

you ain't help me for shit, so i know it aint me you referring to :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 04:03 PM~15462125
> *:0
> 
> you ain't help me for shit, so i know it aint me you referring to    :biggrin:
> *


u talk alot of shit but no, u ok..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2009, 06:06 PM~15462140
> *u talk alot of shit but no, u ok..
> *


 i've always talked alot of shit. oh, and i'd be OK regardless.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 04:07 PM~15462144
> *i've always talked alot of shit.      oh, and i'd be OK regardless.
> *


child please!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 25 2009, 03:58 PM~15462107
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2009, 04:09 PM~15462153
> *child please!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 06:07 PM~15462144
> *i've always talked alot of shit.      oh, and i'd be OK regardless.
> *


not if u keep lining your somach walls with hotwings.......im tellin right now i aint carrying your casket ima put that bitch on a fork lift.....and we gonna walk beside it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 25 2009, 01:30 AM~15458431
> *HEY WHATEVER HAPPEN TO DA SHIT TALKIN CALI RYDAH??????
> ALL HE DOES IS RUN HIS MOUTH, THATS DA ONLY THING HIS GOOD AT...... :0  :0  :dunno:
> *


ima just say this he aint been missin for nothin :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 25 2009, 07:32 PM~15463515
> *not if u keep lining your somach walls with hotwings.......im tellin right now i aint carrying your casket ima put that bitch on a fork lift.....and we gonna walk beside it
> *


Gon have to send that ****** casket to fineline to get reinforced too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Oct 24 2009, 09:46 PM~15456924
> *Here is a set 13x7 reverse crosslace gold hub,gold nipples, and a chrome 2 ear knock off with OG logos.Going to The Lone Star State,Houston Texas.This is our 10th set going to Houston.There are three more orders on the way.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 01:28 PM~15460849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 25 2009, 09:34 PM~15463535
> *ima just say this he aint been missin for nothin  :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 07:44 PM~15463625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 09:49 PM~15463674
> *Ha.....
> *


found a place 7.99 plus shipping


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wire wheel kings are the shit. i think they are the most custom wheel you can buy


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 10:46 AM~15460618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS HERE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 25 2009, 07:52 PM~15463699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 10:19 PM~15464023
> *wire wheel kings are the shit. i think they are the most custom wheel you can buy
> *


very nice product


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 23 2009, 03:58 PM~15448368
> *:0
> *


THAT REMINDES ME PAT, I NEED MY GAUGES AND QUICK CONNECT FOR THE CARS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 10:25 PM~15464118
> *:0 xxl for me please.....just put it on my tab...lol
> *


xxl in juniors, Im on it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 08:27 PM~15464149
> *xxl in juniors, Im on it
> *


Same size as my skinny jeans :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 10:33 PM~15464222
> *Same size as my skinny jeans :cheesy:
> *


now dats tha bitchassnessss..............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 08:25 PM~15464118
> *:0 xxl for me please.....just put it on my tab...lol
> No.
> *


says the guy who dont like the super swept 3 prongs.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 08:35 PM~15464255
> *now dats tha bitchassnessss..............
> *


No. Flag for unproper use of thew word "bitchasness"




> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 08:35 PM~15464260
> *says the guy who dont like the super swept 3 prongs.
> *


3prongs. Nuff said.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 10:19 PM~15464023
> *wire wheel kings are the shit. i think they are the most custom wheel you can buy
> *


still prefer z's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 08:40 PM~15464330
> *still prefer z's
> *


whoere u think z's started :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 10:39 PM~15464320
> *No. Flag for unproper use of thew word "bitchasness"
> 3prongs. Nuff said.
> *


 :uh:
:uh: :uh: 3prongs are og shit youngin :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 10:43 PM~15464368
> *whoere u think z's started  :uh:
> *


ring on hub and screws on k/o make the difference. stands out against d's and wire wheel king. but you finna be rolling on chinas. so whats it matter.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 25 2009, 08:39 PM~15464320
> *No. Flag for unproper use of thew word "bitchasness"
> 3prongs. Nuff said.
> *


how u gona say this shit right here is ugly










super swept


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 08:44 PM~15464395
> *ring on hub and screws on k/o  make the difference. stands out against d's and wire wheel king.    but you finna be rolling on chinas.  so whats it matter.
> *


budget lowriding


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 10:45 PM~15464418
> *how u gona say this shit right here is ugly
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, gold and etched look good. look better on simple two bar


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

and bitch when these chinas start peeling and fading im going to take them off the car. im not gonna keep rolling them like you, rusted up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 10:47 PM~15464447
> *and bitch when these chinas start peeling and fading im going to take them off the car. im not gonna keep rolling them like you, rusted up
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 25 2009, 08:40 PM~15464330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides the engraving.....its just another wheel.....zenith 2prongs and ring make them piss yellow gold wheels look like jus another wheel....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 08:50 PM~15464493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im not talking about those u know what im talking about...blue spokes......and the ones u had on caprice...i mean impala, i mean caprice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 10:54 PM~15464544
> *im not talking about those u know what im talking about...blue spokes......and the ones u had on caprice...i mean impala, i mean caprice
> *


no longer mine. lesson learned. ever see me fk with chinas again, thats your ok to take my gat away and put me out of my misery. nuff said


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all someone has to do is lock wings and more on tuesdays and youll be miserable


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2009, 10:59 PM~15464610
> *all someone has to do is lock wings and more on tuesdays and youll be miserable
> *


bayou city *****. get it right


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 25 2009, 08:59 PM~15464617
> *bayou city *****.    get it right
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 09:40 PM~15465194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne...kit roof and suckaproof.....now dats just tooo clean right there...:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 11:40 PM~15465194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 25 2009, 10:07 PM~15465460
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it goes off with the patterns!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I have this flip out clarion touchcreen detachable face vz709 has built in bluetooth and mic plays dvd cd mp3 has ipod connections and zip drive no remote or trim ring released feb 2009 $200


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2009, 05:09 AM~15466844
> *I have this flip out clarion touchcreen detachable face vz709 has built in bluetooth and mic plays dvd cd mp3 has ipod connections and zip drive no remote or trim ring released feb 2009 $200
> 
> 
> ...


I do have a trim ring now


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 26 2009, 05:09 AM~15466844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$50


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2009, 09:24 AM~15467779
> *$50
> *


damn, you put sentimental value into that offer. :loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2009, 09:24 AM~15467779
> *$50
> *


Even if I sold it to u at that price....yo slow ass probly wouldn't know how to work it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2009, 11:33 AM~15468798
> *Even if I sold it to u at that price....yo slow ass probly wouldn't know how to work it
> *


probably not


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how about a hunet for the radio, nomsayn


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2009, 12:00 PM~15469008
> *how about a hunet for the radio, nomsayn
> *


No I don't...........noumsayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

viva la raza

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1391852952.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2009, 10:12 AM~15469115
> *No I don't...........noumsayin
> *


oh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2009, 12:57 PM~15469473
> *viva la raza
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1391852952.html
> *


1966 impala ss convertible -* $13000 *(conroe)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-09-25, 11:10AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1966 impala ss convertible *one of a kind *
custom interior and exterior 
sound sytem and three tv in dash board 
only needs rims. 
motor 327. 
*invested over 24,000 *my lost ur gain.. 


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2009, 01:03 PM~15469519
> *1966 impala ss convertible - $13000 (conroe)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2009, 10:57 AM~15469473
> *viva la raza
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1391852952.html
> *


 :roflmao: este vato


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

wonder how much i'd get for the capala on craigslist. with the custom paint, armrest,cb radio.. + sentimental value.. mayne..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2009, 05:09 AM~15466844
> *I have this flip out clarion touchcreen detachable face vz709 has built in bluetooth and mic plays dvd cd mp3 has ipod connections and zip drive no remote or trim ring released feb 2009 $200
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2009, 11:03 AM~15469519
> *1966 impala ss convertible - $13000 (conroe)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


still better than 68 hardtop im just sayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2009, 03:26 PM~15470770
> *still better than 68 hardtop im just sayin
> *


way better then a g-body on chinas thats fo sho


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2009, 01:53 PM~15470997
> *way better then a g-body on chinas  thats fo sho
> *


didnt u have one just like the one i got?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2009, 05:11 PM~15471765
> *didnt u have one just like the one i got?
> *


in my broke days yeah


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol in your broke days ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

guess you aint broke no more huh...YET


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2009, 05:42 PM~15472182
> *guess you aint broke no more huh...YET
> *


i aint p.diddy rich but i got enough to pay da bills


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2009, 10:57 AM~15469473
> *viva la raza
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1391852952.html
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: too bad its a chevy


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2009, 04:25 PM~15472606
> *i aint p.diddy rich but i got enough to pay da bills
> *


well take care of bidness player


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 26 2009, 10:57 AM~15469473
> *viva la raza
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1391852952.html
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

autoplay=0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

autoplay=0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 25 2009, 05:31 PM~15461989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i want that bitch to pull something out before i retire so i can shut him up once and for all!!!!  that fool is probably still collecting money at some corner to raise money for his so called hopper..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNE...DATS A MOTOR1!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

autoplay=0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2009, 10:25 PM~15475984
> *MAYNE...DATS A MOTOR1!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2009, 10:19 PM~15475878
> *dude.. i was like wtf.. i just started hearing farts out of no where...
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

more times its quoted sounds like its screwed and chopped 

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2009, 10:14 PM~15477408
> *:wow:
> *


Dat serpentine billit kit cost more than some ****** cars.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2009, 12:15 AM~15477426
> *Dat serpentine billit kit cost more than some ****** cars.....
> *


worth more then a few g-bodys put together


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2009, 10:22 PM~15477500
> *worth more then a few g-bodys put together
> *


Quoted for truffff.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2009, 10:22 PM~15477500
> *worth more then a few g-bodys put together
> *


WTF?, at least sum g bodys are on them street representing and your non style 68 always parked :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k gordo grasoso, i meant grasioso :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15475887
> *he aint never helped me for shit so i know u aint talking to me!!!
> i want that bitch to pull something out before i retire so i can shut him up once and for all!!!!   that fool is probably still collecting money at some corner to raise money for his so called hopper..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


cali ridah cool cat, hope he bustes out next year or sumthing, yall two need to nose up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2009, 08:25 PM~15475984
> *MAYNE...DATS A MOTOR1!!
> 
> 
> ...


that is a bad ass engine, is that waht u gona put in ur carro?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

autoplay=0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 27 2009, 07:30 AM~15478955
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 27 2009, 06:35 AM~15478975
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 27 2009, 08:42 AM~15479243
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2009, 10:19 PM~15475878
> *dude.. i was like wtf.. i just started hearing farts out of no where...
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

NEW GOLD UNDIES 4 MONEY MAKER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 27 2009, 11:29 AM~15480458
> *NEW GOLD  UNDIES 4 MONEY MAKER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 27 2009, 09:29 AM~15480458
> *NEW GOLD  UNDIES 4 MONEY MAKER
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNGE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2009, 11:36 AM~15480507
> *MAYNGE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


shame they going in a crown vic


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2009, 08:39 AM~15479582
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2009, 11:36 AM~15480516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they need to put that on 97.9 since they play the ghey sh!t.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 27 2009, 09:29 AM~15480458
> *NEW GOLD  UNDIES 4 MONEY MAKER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:49 AM~15480621
> *:ugh:
> *


thinking halloween party at my crib sat nite. put your clear heels on and cum over.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2009, 11:50 AM~15480629
> *they need to put that on 97.9 since they play the ghey sh!t.
> *


they did play it one morning. 

and yeah.. so tired of fk'n local radio. esp all the commericals. actually listen to 106.9 the point..only cuase theres fewer commericals. thinking of subscribing to XM radio.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

So I get a phone call saying someone brought my name up on layitlow.. i get on and it htowns number one chipper tony... i forgot about u but i see im still on ur mind.... if u wanna hop me come to l.a. on the first if u cant make it i will bring my car and a few of my la homies out here to shut down chippers customs.. i mean locos customs.. thanks for ur concern...oh yeah single pump and i know u cant build one some maybe i wont waste my time on u... ***** said he gon retire like he been putting in work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: p.s my car is almost done all i need is my chrome and interior to come back... :cool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 11:58 AM~15480708
> *So I get a phone call saying someone brought my name up on layitlow.. i get on and it htowns number one chipper tony... i forgot about u but i see im still on ur mind.... if u wanna hop me come to l.a. on the first if u cant make it i will bring my car and a few of my la homies out here to shut down chippers customs.. i mean locos customs.. thanks for ur concern...oh yeah  single pump and i know u cant build one some maybe i wont waste my time on u... ***** said he gon retire like he been putting in  work :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: p.s my car is almost done all i need is my chrome and interior to come back... :cool
> *


here we go


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15475887
> *he aint never helped me for shit so i know u aint talking to me!!!
> i want that bitch to pull something out before i retire so i can shut him up once and for all!!!!   that fool is probably still collecting money at some corner to raise money for his so called hopper..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


all ur gonna say is "u didnt build it urself so u didnt win" thats ur excuse for everyone who doesnt build there own cars...but u do build ur own and they all dont work  glad to know u miss me tony...when u gonna post some work that ur shop is doing or do u get any business??? :0 club cars dont count :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2009, 10:02 AM~15480735
> *here we go
> 
> 
> ...


naw no back and forth from me.. he left two posts for me and i returned two posts for him.. im not goin back and forth...i will not speak on these posts again... but he brought my name up after i havent posted for hundreds of pages on here..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 12:06 PM~15480766
> *naw no back and forth from me.. he left two posts for me and i returned two posts for him.. im not goin back and forth...i will not speak on these posts again... but he brought my name up after i havent posted for hundreds of pages on here..
> *


 :uh: pussy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 09:58 AM~15480708
> *So I get a phone call saying someone brought my name up on layitlow.. i get on and it htowns number one chipper tony... i forgot about u but i see im still on ur mind.... if u wanna hop me come to l.a. on the first if u cant make it i will bring my car and a few of my la homies out here to shut down chippers customs.. i mean locos customs.. thanks for ur concern...oh yeah  single pump and i know u cant build one some maybe i wont waste my time on u... ***** said he gon retire like he been putting in  work :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: p.s my car is almost done all i need is my chrome and interior to come back... :cool
> *


 :0 SNITCH OF THE YEAR, someone call long distance to SNITCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 27 2009, 12:27 PM~15480944
> *:0  SNITCH OF THE YEAR, someone call long distance to SNITCH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 27 2009, 10:16 AM~15480844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw jus a homie lettin me know someone was talkin about me behind my back


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 10:54 AM~15481212
> *:cheesy:
> naw jus a homie not lettin me know someone was talkin about me  behind my back
> *


sup homie.. where u been..
pm me ur number


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 12:54 PM~15481212
> *:cheesy:
> naw jus a homie not lettin me know someone was talkin about me  behind my back
> *


yeah, thats called snitchin'


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 27 2009, 11:00 AM~15481266
> *sup homie.. where u been..
> pm me ur number
> *


ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 11:58 AM~15480708
> *So I get a phone call saying someone brought my name up on layitlow.. i get on and it htowns number one chipper tony... i forgot about u but i see im still on ur mind.... if u wanna hop me come to l.a. on the first if u cant make it i will bring my car and a few of my la homies out here to shut down chippers customs.. i mean locos customs.. thanks for ur concern...oh yeah  single pump and i know u cant build one some maybe i wont waste my time on u... ***** said he gon retire like he been putting in  work :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: p.s my car is almost done all i need is my chrome and interior to come back... :cool
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 12:54 PM~15481212
> *:cheesy:
> naw jus a homie not lettin me know someone was talkin about me  behind my back
> *


you still got the same number guey?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

autoplay=0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2009, 11:45 AM~15481672
> *you still got the same number guey?
> *


si :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 01:51 PM~15481720
> *si  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2009, 10:54 AM~15480672
> *thinking halloween party at my crib sat nite.    put your clear heels on and cum over.
> *


already got two parties im going to that night.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2009, 12:00 PM~15481269
> *yeah, thats called snitchin'
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2009, 01:46 PM~15481678
> *afternoon ttt  :happysad:
> *



ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Oct 27 2009, 02:36 PM~15482150
> *already got two parties im going to that night.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 27 2009, 02:40 PM~15482181
> *ha
> *


good one


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

just showin off  
new plaque i did for one of my customers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 27 2009, 04:52 PM~15483258
> *just showin off
> new plaque i did for one of my customers
> 
> ...


i need one of those for my fence, but with MARTINEZ


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 27 2009, 09:44 AM~15480568
> *shame they going in a crown vic
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 10:02 AM~15480741
> *all ur gonna say is "u didnt build it urself so u didnt win" thats ur excuse for everyone who doesnt build there own cars...but u do build ur own and they all dont work    glad to know u miss me tony...when u gonna post some work that ur shop is doing or do u get any business???  :0  club cars dont count  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 27 2009, 09:29 AM~15480458
> *NEW GOLD  UNDIES 4 MONEY MAKER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 27 2009, 06:10 PM~15485388
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


k onda big brown como esta houston


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Oct 27 2009, 06:50 PM~15485900
> *k onda big brown como esta houston
> *


any one know where i can get a prestolite motor double pole and some sachi gears new


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2009, 04:55 PM~15483282
> *i need one of those for my fence, but with MARTINEZ
> *


man, its hard to tell when youre jokin or not :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2009, 06:14 PM~15484138
> *x2
> *



at least he has a car on the road :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

autoplay=0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

i see u bubbles


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 27 2009, 08:21 PM~15487141
> *at least he has a car on the road :uh:
> *


Hey...watch ur words carefully....we "one day riders" are sensitive to them things....:| :happysad:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Oct 27 2009, 06:50 PM~15485900
> *k onda big brown como esta houston
> *


aburrido no ay hoppers :0 bamos para dallas el sabado aber quien incontramos .cuando regresa para terminar tu carro i ir a recojer la placa de king of street


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 27 2009, 08:46 PM~15487467
> *aburrido no ay hoppers  :0  bamos para dallas el sabado  aber  quien incontramos .cuando regresa para terminar tu carro  i ir a recojer la placa de king of street
> *


orele claro k ese titulo ya esta en el moral


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

any one got a tool to tighten the bullet knockoff???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2009, 10:36 PM~15487350
> *Hey...watch ur words carefully....we "one day riders" are sensitive to them things....:| :happysad:
> *



hey i fall into that category as of late, i'm jus sayin, we should be a lil careful of the stones we throw, lest we throw them at ourselves :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 27 2009, 08:57 PM~15487615
> *hey i fall into that category as of late, i'm jus sayin, we should be a lil careful of the stones we throw, lest we throw them at ourselves :biggrin:
> *


I can't throw stones.....my shoulder will pop out :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2009, 11:08 PM~15487792
> *I can't throw stones.....my shoulder will pop out :happysad:
> *



well thats ok, cus it looks like dave is throwin them for you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 27 2009, 09:10 PM~15487813
> *well thats ok, cus it looks like dave is throwin them for you
> *


Only thing dave needs to be throwing is those 15x32" mickey thompson rims in da trash...jus sayin....knowm sayin.....:biggrin: :cheesy:























Sorry dave....had to do it....:happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2009, 11:17 PM~15487907
> *Only thing dave needs to be throwing is those 15x32" mickey thompson rims in da trash...jus sayin....knowm sayin.....:biggrin: :cheesy:
> Sorry dave....had to do it....:happysad:
> *




ha, thats fkd up mayne/fasho.org


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Oct 27 2009, 08:21 PM~15487141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you still got my gauges and quick connects plus gonna need that 12


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

any one know where i can get 6 batteries cheap???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 27 2009, 11:17 PM~15487907
> *Only thing dave needs to be throwing is those 15x32" mickey thompson rims in da trash...jus sayin....knowm sayin.....:biggrin: :cheesy:
> Sorry dave....had to do it....:happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Oct 27 2009, 09:44 PM~15488281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


battery express if u want the cheapies to get you rolling


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

autoplay=0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 27 2009, 10:21 PM~15487135
> *man, its hard to tell when youre jokin or not :biggrin:
> *


no i'm serious, cuanto?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea how much can u make any design?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2009, 08:48 AM~15490507
> *buenos dias
> *



yo :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 28 2009, 12:13 AM~15488642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need one that says "wood family"? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2009, 07:51 AM~15490964
> * but i  heard rumor you had to buy batteries by the pallet there.
> need one that says "wood family"?  :uh:
> *


why do you wake up angry everyday?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 09:57 AM~15490998
> *why do you wake up angry everyday?
> 
> 
> ...


fk you cause i can.. and akon sucks almost as bad as hall & oates


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2009, 07:59 AM~15491018
> *fk you  cause i can..    and akon sucks almost as bad as hall & oates
> *


always angry poor fella


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 09:30 AM~15490789
> *yo :biggrin:
> *


you get the chicken of the sea pic?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 10:14 AM~15491137
> *always angry poor fella
> *


and i dont give a fk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sux for u


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
======================================================*
*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 27 2009, 04:14 PM~15484138
> *x2
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 28 2009, 09:43 AM~15491874
> *a least is always on da streets not  on da garage gettin more rusty :biggrin:
> *


Mayne.....how u luvvvvvv dat !!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 28 2009, 11:43 AM~15491874
> *a least is always on da streets not on da garage gettin more rusty
> *


mayne


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 25 2009, 10:40 PM~15465194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

autoplay=0


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

LETS THROW ZUM ON DA CADDY 2


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2009, 01:10 PM~15493208
> *hay te va cabrona!  por la pedora!
> *


combined


thats some funny shit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 28 2009, 08:49 AM~15490512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can do any design, and cut/chrome/shipped, ballpark 150 to 200. depending on what the cutter and chromer feel like charging me. but everything is negotiable.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2009, 03:04 PM~15493703
> *i can do any design, and cut/chrome/shipped, ballpark 150 to 200.  depending on what the cutter and chromer feel like charging me.  but everything is negotiable.
> *


ok, how much w/o the sentimental value added. lol

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2009, 03:08 PM~15493732
> *ok, how much w/o the sentimental value added.  lol
> 
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


300, and it comes with a free sunroof!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2009, 03:30 PM~15493966
> *300, and it comes with a free sunroof!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2009, 03:30 PM~15493966
> *300, and it comes with a free sunroof!
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2009, 01:04 PM~15493703
> *i can do any design, and cut/chrome/shipped, ballpark 150 to 200.  depending on what the cutter and chromer feel like charging me.  but everything is negotiable.
> *


can you do one that says MR LONELY i want to get it for someone for xmas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 04:51 PM~15494610
> *can you do one that says MR LONELY i want to get it for someone for xmas
> *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 02:51 PM~15494610
> *can you do one that says MR LONELY i want to get it for someone for xmas
> *



I got 20 on it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

QUOTE($moneymaker$ @ Oct 28 2009, 11:43 AM) 
a least is always on da streets not on da garage gettin more rusty 


If its on the garage how is it gonna get rusty? :dunno: :dunno: 

there are some vehicles that look good as lowrider and a crown vic *IMO*is not one of them. But who I'm to talk I still have a mini....dont get mad moneymaker


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 28 2009, 09:51 AM~15491938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



imma remember all these quotes next time you call me with or have an A/C issue..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 27 2009, 11:08 PM~15487792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did :burn:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 10:14 AM~15491137
> *always angry poor fella
> *


if u havent seen or used yo dick in years you would be pissed also.......when we go see tha skrippaz ima buy u sum pussy :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2009, 03:39 PM~15495147
> *if u havent seen or used yo dick in years you would be pissed also.......when we go see tha skrippaz ima buy u sum pussy  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2009, 03:26 PM~15494990
> *QUOTE($moneymaker$ @ Oct 28 2009, 11:43 AM)
> a least is always on da streets not on da garage gettin more rusty
> If its on the garage how is it gonna get rusty? :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


I DONT GET MAD IM NEW ON DIZ LOWRIDER THING I JUZ LEARN 4RM BIG DOGS  (HERE ON LAYITLOW )


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2009, 03:29 PM~15495024
> *imma remember all these quotes next time you call me with or have an A/C issue..
> *







Ill just call pat then :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2009, 03:50 PM~15495310
> *
> Ill just call pat then :0
> *


if he ever answers his cell/texts. then he will call me ... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone looking for a 80"s trunk lids for a lac?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2009, 05:50 PM~15495310
> *
> Ill just call pat then :0
> *


you junk was will be shipped tomorrow.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 06:06 PM~15495496
> *you junk was will be shipped tomorrow.....
> *


found sum scrape plates ***** so fuck yo titaniumblocks.com/bitchniggawitnoroofonhislac


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2009, 06:15 PM~15495601
> *found sum scrape plates ***** so fuck yo titaniumblocks.com/bitchniggawitnoroofonhislac
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

For Sale....
one brand new 14x6 Dayton
four used knock offs


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 28 2009, 04:06 PM~15495496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    
love when they hate means u doing something right













H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. ON THE STREETS NOT THE GARAGE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Oct 28 2009, 05:44 PM~15496406
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> love when they hate means u doing something right
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. ON THE STREETS NOT THE GARAGE
> *


Not necesseraly. 

Its also called constructive cristiscm.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Oct 27 2009, 11:44 PM~15488287
> *any one know where i can get 6 batteries cheap???
> *


832 577 1731 tony


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 12:54 PM~15481212
> *:cheesy:
> naw jus a homie lettin me know someone was talkin about me  behind my back
> *


bitch aint no one talking shit bihind u=your back fool im posting it in here aint i????? and we know that lil is full of snitches and suckers.... :uh:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 27 2009, 11:29 AM~15480458
> *NEW GOLD  UNDIES 4 MONEY MAKER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 04:39 PM~15495836
> *For Sale....
> one brand new 14x6 Dayton
> four used knock offs
> ...


?price on two bar.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 11:58 AM~15480708
> *So I get a phone call saying someone brought my name up on layitlow.. i get on and it htowns number one chipper tony... i forgot about u but i see im still on ur mind.... if u wanna hop me come to l.a. on the first if u cant make it i will bring my car and a few of my la homies out here to shut down chippers customs.. i mean locos customs.. thanks for ur concern...oh yeah  single pump and i know u cant build one some maybe i wont waste my time on u... ***** said he gon retire like he been putting in  work :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: p.s my car is almost done all i need is my chrome and interior to come back... :cool
> *


U AINT DOING SHIT BUT TALKING FOOL, JUST BRING A CAR THATS YOURS AND NOT ONE OF YOUR HOMIES CAR........ FUCKIN CHEERLEDER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 12:02 PM~15480741
> *all ur gonna say is "u didnt build it urself so u didnt win" thats ur excuse for everyone who doesnt build there own cars...but u do build ur own and they all dont work    glad to know u miss me tony...when u gonna post some work that ur shop is doing or do u get any business???  :0  club cars dont count  :biggrin:
> *


COME FIND OUT IF IT AINT WORKING!! PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS, WANNA BET ITS WORKING????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2009, 06:00 PM~15496551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Spell check....CUSTON???


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 27 2009, 02:39 AM~15478539
> *cali ridah cool cat, hope he bustes out next year or sumthing, yall two need to nose up
> *


  HE AINT GONNA PULL UP CAUSE HIS SCARED!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2009, 06:00 PM~15496551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2009, 06:02 PM~15496573
> *Spell check....CUSTON???
> *


we didnt make the flyers..... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 28 2009, 06:05 PM~15496600
> *we didnt make the flyers..... :uh:
> *


O. :|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 28 2009, 04:51 PM~15494610
> *can you do one that says MR LONELY i want to get it for someone for xmas
> *


hahaha. fukk it. money talks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here we go..
:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 04:39 PM~15495836
> *For Sale....
> one brand new 14x6 Dayton
> four used knock offs
> ...


*****..do u ever NOT....have something to sell?????? :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2009, 09:43 PM~15497701
> ******..do u ever NOT....have something to sell?????? :uh:
> *


your right im not gonna sell what ups is bringing ME  gonna keep it for my other 85


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2009, 06:45 PM~15497079
> *here we go..
> :uh:
> *


mas puto


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Oct 28 2009, 05:44 PM~15496406
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> love when they hate means u doing something right
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. ON THE STREETS NOT THE GARAGE
> *


Here come the re-enfrocements

definition of HATE- verb (used with object) 1. to dislike intensely or passionately; feel extreme aversion for or extreme hostility toward; detest 

I dont hate/dislike moneymakers crown vic again *IMO* it does make a good lowrider and that comes from *personal *experience. I had a chevy berretta back in the day I was trying to make into a lowrider spending all my $$$ and that shit never workout, lost interest. He can do whatever he wants with his car its his money. Just remember this a fourm for disussion/debate ppl will state their opinions and give criticism.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 07:57 PM~15497865
> *your right im not gonna sell what ups is bringing ME  gonna keep it for my other 85
> *


Good....ill just go snatch da 1 of da lecab!!! :0 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 28 2009, 07:57 PM~15497870
> *mas puto
> *


cant we all just get along


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 04:39 PM~15495836
> *For Sale....
> one brand new 14x6 Dayton
> four used knock offs
> ...


rusty ass china lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

November 1 Sunday 
set up from 9 to 12
All Clubs an Solo Riderz welcome


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

autoplay=0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 08:10 PM~15498042
> *sale pending
> come try   :machinegun:
> :nono:
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :buttkick: :loco: :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2009, 08:04 PM~15497958
> *cant we all just get along
> *


ole friendly ass......


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 28 2009, 03:39 PM~15495147
> *if u havent seen or used yo dick in years you would be pissed also.......when we go see tha skrippaz ima buy u sum pussy  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 28 2009, 08:22 PM~15498206
> *ole friendly ass......
> *


get to work.. finish that damn bucket next to mines


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Oct 28 2009, 08:22 PM~15498206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this black on blacker hate crime....:ugh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> HE AINT GONNA PULL UP CAUSE HIS SCARED!
> [ hey part time hopper :0 .


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FOR SALE 87 MONTE CARLO $1700



















Mayne...lone...1700???? 

Lemme guess ...it ain't got 42 degree ac right???


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> > HE AINT GONNA PULL UP CAUSE HIS SCARED!
> > [ hey part time hopper :0 .
> 
> 
> :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, duceoutdaroof, bigj81
que haciendo gordito!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Oct 28 2009, 06:01 PM~15496555
> *COME FIND OUT IF IT AINT WORKING!! PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS, WANNA BET ITS WORKING????
> *


calmado pinch tony, andas muy bravo cabrone :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 28 2009, 11:49 PM~15501030
> *calmado pinch tony, andas muy bravo cabrone :biggrin:
> *


AH DE ANDAR HACIENDOLE ALGO GRANDE AL HOPPER PARA QUE ESTE HABLANDO ASI!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2009, 08:49 PM~15498572
> *FOR SALE 87 MONTE CARLO $1700
> 
> 
> ...


for 1700 could buy a big body


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Oct 28 2009, 08:00 PM~15496551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll buy it and put z's on that bitch. knock "budget lowriding" down a notch. namsayin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 10:10 PM~15498042
> *sale pending
> come try   :machinegun:
> :nono:
> ...


b!tch, i had my speakers on this time at the office. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

autoplay=0


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Oct 28 2009, 05:44 PM~15496406
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> love when they hate means u doing something right
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. ON THE STREETS NOT THE GARAGE
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: NO MAMES PINCHE CRUDA :barf:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 28 2009, 08:03 PM~15497939
> *Here come the re-enfrocementS
> 
> definition of HATE- verb (used with object) 1. to dislike intensely or passionately; feel extreme aversion for or extreme hostility toward; detest
> ...


IS JUZ HARD 2 GET A 59 RAG DAZ WUT I WANT :biggrin: CUZ 64 N G BODYS U C 2 MANY OUT THERE


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up moneymaker i need some menudo in my life fuc_in beer 









H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. STILL ON THE STREETS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SWANGING N BANGIN WIT 6 OF DEM THANGS!!! :0


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 29 2009, 08:44 AM~15502160
> *b!tch, i had my speakers on this time at the office.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: My kids were in my room when I logged on and I was trying to see what window did I open that was making that sound !!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 10:49 AM~15502823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw that on craigslist, someone missing their king ranch emblems, lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 29 2009, 11:02 AM~15502950
> *:roflmao:  My kids were in my room when I logged on and I was trying to see what window did I open that was making that sound !!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 10:49 AM~15502823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen one simliar just last nite by george r brown. candy red. didnt have the 2nd wheel on trunk lid. maybe he saving uyp.. still think swangas are ugly.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 29 2009, 05:24 AM~15501502
> *AH DE ANDAR HACIENDOLE ALGO GRANDE AL HOPPER PARA QUE ESTE HABLANDO ASI!!! :biggrin:
> *


CREO QUE SI :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 29 2009, 09:02 AM~15502954
> *saw that on craigslist, someone missing their king ranch emblems, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 29 2009, 08:22 AM~15503174
> *CREO QUE SI :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize: I WONDER WHAT YA'LL ARE DOING! :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 29 2009, 10:30 AM~15503717
> *:nicoderm:  :scrutinize: I WONDER WHAT YA'LL ARE DOING! :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 29 2009, 10:17 AM~15502475
> *IS JUZ HARD 2 GET A 59 RAG DAZ WUT I WANT :biggrin: CUZ  64 N G BODYS U C 2 MANY OUT THERE
> *


there's one in last minute customs


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 29 2009, 05:24 AM~15501502
> *AH DE ANDAR HACIENDOLE ALGO GRANDE AL HOPPER PARA QUE ESTE HABLANDO ASI!!! :biggrin:
> *


Algo grande k tiene miedo salir.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 29 2009, 02:17 PM~15504470
> *there's one in last minute customs
> *


still going around taking inventory at shops huh? how about you worry about your own rusty bucket.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 29 2009, 02:47 PM~15504751
> *still going around taking inventory at shops huh?  how about you worry about your own rusty bucket.
> *


rust? where?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 29 2009, 12:52 PM~15504805
> *rust? where?
> 
> 
> *


i see them new lower quarters.. just came from next door checkin em out


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

autoplay=0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2009, 04:30 PM~15505747
> *ttt for ya drive home
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 08:49 AM~15502823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


id rol the fuck out that thing down texas parkway


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Got this 350 egine for sale,mild cam,Edelebrock performer intake.Billet valve covers,Chrome oil pan,Bought this from a guy who pulled it out to put a big block in his truck,He said it only had like five thousand miles on it,I pulled the intake,Valve covers and oil pan to check it out,Looks great,Pistons still look new,Heads look good,intake valley looks good no oil build up at all, Was going to put it in a project i was working on but sold it,Im in central texasNeed it gone, 550$ firm


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 09:49 AM~15502823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: This shit is F**king ugly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 29 2009, 07:55 PM~15509221
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: This shit is F**king ugly!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:uh: CHILD PLEASE!! :ugh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 29 2009, 11:47 AM~15504748
> *Algo grande k tiene miedo salir.
> *


LO QUE YO SE ES QUE EL TONY NO SE TARDO TANTO COMO TU PARA HACER SU CARRO PEGAR MAS PULGADAS QUE CUALQUIER CARRO EN HOUSTON DE JENTES QUE HACEN SUS PROPIOS CARROS.... HISO SU RADICAL Y LA PRIMER VES QUE SALIO  Y POR AHI DICEN QUE TUVISTE MIEDO Y CORRISTE CON SOUTHSIDE...</span> hno: hno: hno:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 09:00 PM~15509283
> *:uh: CHILD PLEASE!! :ugh:
> *


What you like that? I thought something was wrong with you living in Tomball but I didn't know it was that bad..... :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

GOT THIS TRANSFORMER CHILLIN IN THE DRIVEWAY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 29 2009, 08:20 PM~15509522
> *What you like that? I thought something was wrong with you living in Tomball but I didn't know it was that bad..... :uh:
> *


I seen dat car in person...ansd swangas or not....dat bitch cleaner than half da lo los in houston


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 08:36 PM~15509717
> *I seen dat car in person...ansd swangas or not....dat bitch cleaner than half da lo los in houston
> *


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 08:49 AM~15502823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN I DONT THINK THIS CAR DESERVE THE KING RANCH EDITION THIS CAR SHOULD BE THE KING OF THE GHETTO AND THIS A CADDY NOT A FORD :uh: ITS CLEAN AS FUCK BUT KING RANCH LOGOS :nono: NUMSAYIN


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 29 2009, 08:18 PM~15509493
> *LO QUE YO SE ES QUE EL TONY NO SE TARDO TANTO COMO TU PARA HACER SU CARRO PEGAR MAS PULGADAS QUE CUALQUIER CARRO EN HOUSTON DE JENTES QUE HACEN SUS PROPIOS CARROS.... HISO SU RADICAL Y LA PRIMER VES QUE SALIO  Y POR AHI DICEN QUE TUVISTE MIEDO Y CORRISTE CON SOUTHSIDE...</span> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


SABES MUY POCO .EL CARRO YO LO ISE NO LE PAGUE ANADIEN PARA QUE ME LO ISIERA I SI TENGO DOS POMPAS AT1 . LAS POMPAS ESTAN DE BENTA PARAEL PUBLICO. MIEDO MIEDO ME ASES REIR .QUE RIAN MI CARRO YA LO ARREGLE . EL CARRO ESTA BRINCANDO ORA K BRINCA NOMAS TIENEN ESCUSAS .EL QUE TE DIJO K YO PAGUE POR ASER MI CARRO DILE QUE SE DEJE DE MAMADAS .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 29 2009, 07:55 PM~15509221
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: This shit is F**king ugly!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X10000 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 29 2009, 09:20 PM~15510265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 29 2009, 08:18 PM~15509493
> * Y POR AHI DICEN QUE TUVISTE MIEDO Y CORRISTE CON SOUTHSIDE...[/size][/color] hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 29 2009, 09:52 PM~15510677
> *
> SABES MUY POCO  .EL CARRO YO LO ISE  NO LE PAGUE ANADIEN PARA QUE ME LO ISIERA  I SI TENGO DOS POMPAS AT1 .  LAS POMPAS ESTAN DE BENTA  PARAEL PUBLICO.  MIEDO MIEDO  ME ASES REIR  .QUE RIAN  MI CARRO  YA LO ARREGLE . EL CARRO ESTA BRINCANDO ORA  K BRINCA  NOMAS TIENEN ESCUSAS .EL QUE TE DIJO K YO PAGUE POR ASER MI CARRO DILE QUE SE DEJE  DE MAMADAS .
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 29 2009, 10:30 PM~15509645
> *GOT THIS TRANSFORMER CHILLIN IN THE DRIVEWAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 29 2009, 08:20 PM~15509522
> *What you like that? I thought something was wrong with you living in Tomball but I didn't know it was that bad..... :uh:
> *


whats wrong with the car besides the wheels which dont look that bad...and the sliding rag top? paint looks clean, interior looks presentable not my style but whatever, and the 90 job on it looks ok. atleast its clean. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2009, 08:54 AM~15512768
> *whats wrong with the car besides the wheels which dont look that bad...and the sliding rag top? paint looks clean, interior looks presentable not my style but whatever, and the 90 job on it looks ok. atleast its clean.  :biggrin:
> *


swangas are ugly, spare on lid and having booty kit is retarded, king ranch logo is dumb, interior color doesn't match even if it did interior still dont look like it belongs in a cadi. 


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel: :angel: 



> This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at *www.tributes.com*. You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Oct 29 2009, 10:39 PM~15510520
> *MAN I DONT THINK THIS CAR DESERVE THE KING RANCH  EDITION  THIS CAR SHOULD  BE  THE KING OF THE GHETTO AND THIS A  CADDY NOT A FORD  :uh: ITS CLEAN AS FUCK BUT KING RANCH LOGOS :nono:  NUMSAYIN
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.tributes.com/show/Ashley-Ramirez-86997746

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa....2239d2a4b.html


 :angel:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Need a decent pair of 77-79 caprice or impala tailights pm me any leads


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 30 2009, 12:37 PM~15514408
> *Need a decent pair of 77-79 caprice or impala tailights pm me any leads
> *


sent


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 30 2009, 09:34 AM~15512939
> *:angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. Making me think twice about getting a motorcycle.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :angel: :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2009, 02:02 PM~15515105
> *R.I.P.  Making me think twice about getting a motorcycle.
> *


pussy 


i'm still getting one


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Oct 29 2009, 09:39 PM~15510520
> *MAN I DONT THINK THIS CAR DESERVE THE KING RANCH  EDITION  THIS CAR SHOULD  BE  THE KING OF THE GHETTO AND THIS A  CADDY NOT A FORD  :uh: ITS CLEAN AS FUCK BUT KING RANCH LOGOS :nono:  NUMSAYIN
> *


zumone took ur idea milton :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2009, 02:17 PM~15515215
> *pussy
> i'm still getting one
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 29 2009, 08:49 AM~15502823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   da hoe is clean daz all i got 2 say


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 05:44 PM~15516969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2009, 06:39 PM~15495836
> *For Sale....
> one brand new 14x6 Dayton
> four used knock offs
> ...


sold


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2009, 05:46 PM~15517459
> *sold
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2009, 07:22 PM~15517718
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 30 2009, 08:31 PM~15517779
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...











:cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

if only i could find some three wing flat


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 30 2009, 06:31 PM~15517779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: ok.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Oct 30 2009, 08:46 PM~15517885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 30 2009, 06:46 PM~15517885
> *if only i could find some three wing flat
> *


:ugh: ....I think I just threw up a lil in my mouth :barf:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2009, 06:51 PM~15517919
> *i know who has some.... dont think hes sellin tho :happysad:
> :uh:
> *


Ups stop by??? :|


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 03:44 PM~15516969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2009, 08:59 PM~15517986
> *Ups stop by??? :|
> *


remember i stopped dealin in used parts :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 30 2009, 07:08 PM~15518053
> *remember i stopped dealin in used parts :uh:
> *


Looky here u lil peckerwood as white boy u......dats dat bullshit....:angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2009, 09:22 PM~15518144
> *Looky here u lil peckerwood as white boy u......dats dat bullshit....:angry:
> *


watch ur tone youngin


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2009, 07:22 PM~15518144
> *Looky here u lil peckerwood as white boy u......dats dat bullshit....:angry:
> *


slow down featherweight


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Oct 30 2009, 07:26 PM~15518180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck off jack :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2009, 09:28 PM~15518200
> *:happysad: sorry :angel:
> Fuck off jack :uh:
> *


http://www.zshare.net/audio/6772873522c0ce22/


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 30 2009, 09:44 PM~15518326
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 05:44 PM~15516969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 29 2009, 08:49 AM~15502823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 30 2009, 06:55 PM~15517953
> *:ugh: ....I think I just threw up a lil in my mouth :barf:
> *


one day you will look back and change your mind about 3 prongs and say dam they were right all along....u and odoms


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

does anyone know whats the best stuff to use to polish aluminum trims


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2009, 08:51 PM~15518845
> *one day you will look back and change your mind about 3 prongs and say dam they were right all along....u and odoms
> *


Yea....prolly next week when I decide to cut the lawn n put em under the lawmower....


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 30 2009, 10:00 PM~15518905
> *does anyone know whats the best stuff to use to polish aluminum trims
> *



http://www.skygeek.com/arrow-magnolia-pp-3...h-restorer.html

or

http://meguiarsdirect.com/detail/MEG+MC20406


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 06:44 PM~15516969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 66


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 30 2009, 05:44 PM~15516969
> *
> 
> 
> ...



listos todos los single pump de htown , este va por la placa de king of the street no chippiando ok. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2009, 12:40 PM~15522464
> *:uh:
> *


Whats up Victor ?? You going to the Juiced car show tomorrow?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 31 2009, 12:37 PM~15522789
> *Whats up Victor ?? You going to the Juiced car show tomorrow?
> *


whats up homie, still trying to decide, a lot stuff to do :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

One more try just incase someone hears or sees anything. *$1000 REWARD*

http://houston.craigslist.org/laf/1446088476.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 31 2009, 05:37 PM~15523836
> *One more try just incase someone hears or sees anything. $1000 REWARD
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/laf/1446088476.html
> *


maybe he ran away cause you dressed em up? :uh: 


j/k hope you find your dog.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2009, 05:59 PM~15524268
> *maybe he ran away cause you dressed em up?  :uh:
> j/k    hope you find your dog.
> *


The kids dressed him up. :biggrin: I got word from a snitch some peepz by Garland St./75st have some bulldogs so Imma creep by there and check it out and see what they talking about. :machinegun:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 31 2009, 07:18 PM~15524392
> *The kids dressed him up. :biggrin: I got word from a snitch some peepz by Garland St./75st have some bulldogs so Imma creep by there and check it out and see what they talking about. :machinegun:
> *


good luck with that. that aint far from me at all. pm me details and i can go drive by.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 30 2009, 08:46 PM~15517885
> *if only i could find some three wing flat
> *


I think I have some in the garage...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2009, 01:31 PM~15523458
> *whats up homie, still trying to decide, a lot stuff to do  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 31 2009, 10:43 PM~15526257
> *
> *


QUOVOLE HOPPERS 4LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Nov 1 2009, 12:43 AM~15526257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brothers?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2009, 09:46 PM~15526271
> *QUOVOLE HOPPERS 4LIFE :biggrin:
> *


aqui chillin trying to see how gets the first house call!!!! :biggrin: besides this nuts! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 31 2009, 09:47 PM~15526274
> *brothers?
> *


maybe, maybe not....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 31 2009, 10:48 PM~15526283
> *:biggrin:
> aqui chillin trying to see how gets the first house call!!!! :biggrin:  besides this nuts! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 31 2009, 09:47 PM~15526274
> *brothers?
> *


aint it passed your bed time? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Nov 1 2009, 12:49 AM~15526290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just got off work, de que hablas guey? i need to catch up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Oct 31 2009, 12:37 PM~15522789
> *Whats up Victor ?? You going to the Juiced car show tomorrow?
> *


SAY HOMIE, where is the juiced car show tomorrow,


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 31 2009, 09:52 PM~15526311
> *:0
> 
> i just got off work, de que hablas guey? i need to catch up
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2009, 12:52 AM~15526314
> *SAY HOMIE, where is the juiced car show tomorrow,
> *


anyone has pics of bombtober?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looking for another rider or two to come down n display for a few tomorrow...if you like the spotlight and attention on your ride for a few hours swing by before noon or call me asap 8326412087


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, blueDemon97, switches4life, latinkustoms4ever
TE CAISTE DE LA CAMA. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 31 2009, 01:20 AM~15520509
> *listos todos los single pump de htown  ,  este va por la placa de king of the street no chippiando ok. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bubbles got a long list......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 1 2009, 07:52 AM~15527377
> *hoppers4life, blueDemon97, switches4life, latinkustoms4ever
> TE CAISTE DE LA CAMA. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2009, 10:51 PM~15518845
> *one day you will look back and change your mind about 3 prongs and say dam they were right all along....u and odoms
> *


fuckanigganamed3prong :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

beee?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

so who has the king of the streets :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

and what are the RULEZ!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 02:03 PM~15529156
> *so who has the king of the streets :biggrin:
> *


I'M NOT SURE WHO HAS IT NOW BUT I'LL HAVE IT SOON.. 
 WHY???? YOU WANT IT????


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 1 2009, 05:15 PM~15529197
> *I'M NOT SURE WHO HAS IT NOW BUT I'LL HAVE IT SOON..
> WHY???? YOU WANT IT????
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boiler has it...
but theres some people coming for it


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2009, 04:37 PM~15529326
> *boiler has it...
> but theres some people coming for it
> *



i'll give it to em, right between the buttcheeks


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 02:03 PM~15529156
> *so who has the king of the streets :biggrin:
> *


tu papa big brown :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Oct 31 2009, 01:20 AM~15520509
> *listos todos los single pump de htown  ,  este va por la placa de king of the street no chippiando ok. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chippiando por quien lo dices. no es por boiler :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 04:03 PM~15529156
> *so who has the king of the streets :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 02:03 PM~15529156
> *so who has the king of the streets :biggrin:
> *


these mudafucking nutz!!!!!!, lol, j/k , que rollo mario como andan por alla


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 02:05 PM~15529160
> *and what are the RULEZ!
> *


whoever drives their car and hops the highest simple as that, ITS THE KING OF THE STREETS CAUSE SOME CARS CANT EVEN DRIVE ON THEIR OWN :0 :0 , :roflmao: :roflmao: 


PUSHAHOPPER.COM :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2009, 04:02 PM~15529766
> *chippiando  por quien lo dices. no es por boiler :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:







:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2009, 02:37 PM~15529326
> *boiler has it...
> but theres some people coming for it
> *


NOT ME, MY HOMEBOY HAS IT, BUT HE DNT REALLY CARE ABOUT THIS HOPPIN SHIT, SO WHOEVER WANTS IT , ITS THERE..


























AT THE NEXT SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2009, 12:16 PM~15528710
> *fuckanigganamed3prong :uh:
> *


your frame is done, and its in the way....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 1 2009, 02:15 PM~15529197
> *I'M NOT SURE WHO HAS IT NOW BUT I'LL HAVE IT SOON..
> WHY???? YOU WANT IT????
> *


 :0 :0 , whats up big money


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

Everyone welcome come party with the Rollerz Only Family


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 02:03 PM~15529156
> *so who has the king of the streets :biggrin:
> *


EL BROWNIE DOES PRETTY GOOD BUT ITS NOT A STREET CAR. UNLESS U CAN DRIVE IT TO THE MANDADO WITHOUT GETTIN PULLED OVER FOR NO REGISTRATION, AND TAG AND INSURANCE.


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 1 2009, 08:29 PM~15530366
> *EL BROWNIE DOES PRETTY GOOD BUT ITS NOT A STREET CAR. UNLESS U CAN DRIVE IT TO THE MANDADO WITHOUT GETTIN PULLED OVER FOR NO REGISTRATION, AND TAG AND INSURANCE.
> *


al valero o que?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 31 2009, 07:27 PM~15524456
> *good luck with that.    that aint far from me at all.  pm me details and i can go drive by.
> 
> 
> ...


when did you go off and grow a heart gordo?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 1 2009, 04:15 PM~15529197
> *I'M NOT SURE WHO HAS IT NOW BUT I'LL HAVE IT SOON..
> WHY???? YOU WANT IT????
> *


ill get it if i want it! :biggrin: i dont play games! lol


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2009, 05:57 PM~15529742
> *tu  papa big brown  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so you got it then!!!!   i dont make excuses! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2009, 06:36 PM~15530018
> *these mudafucking nutz!!!!!!, lol, j/k , que rollo mario como andan por alla
> *


nada ! chillin waiting for the hops to go on! need insperation!   :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2009, 06:38 PM~15530028
> *whoever drives their car and hops the highest simple as that, ITS THE KING OF THE STREETS CAUSE SOME CARS CANT EVEN DRIVE ON THEIR OWN  :0  :0 ,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> PUSHAHOPPER.COM :biggrin:
> *


you know i got no tags or insurance ! :biggrin: but ill drive any where to prove a point!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 1 2009, 07:29 PM~15530366
> *EL BROWNIE DOES PRETTY GOOD BUT ITS NOT A STREET CAR. UNLESS U CAN DRIVE IT TO THE MANDADO WITHOUT GETTIN PULLED OVER FOR NO REGISTRATION, AND TAG AND INSURANCE.
> *


 i dont make excuses its ! you win or you lose!  i know the game!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 1 2009, 06:54 PM~15530122
> *your frame is done, and its in the way....
> *


i know ***** its gonna be in tha way for a few more WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 1 2009, 08:13 PM~15530676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its in street now. better hope heavy trash dont come by.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2009, 07:00 PM~15531076
> *i know ***** its gonna be in tha way for a few more WEEKS :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 06:26 PM~15530780
> *so you got it then!!!!     i dont make excuses!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 06:33 PM~15530831
> *  i dont make excuses its !  you win or you lose!    i know the game!!
> *


tony is looking for you :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2009, 04:38 PM~15530028
> *whoever drives their car and hops the highest simple as that, ITS THE KING OF THE STREETS CAUSE SOME CARS CANT EVEN DRIVE ON THEIR OWN  :0  :0 ,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> PUSHAHOPPER.COM :biggrin:
> *


hey excuses were is your brother excuseses4life JR :biggrin: BA A ESTAR LISTO PARA LOS MAGNIFICOS O BOY A TENER QUE IR ASU CASA :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 1 2009, 04:29 PM~15530366
> *EL BROWNIE DOES PRETTY GOOD BUT ITS NOT A STREET CAR. UNLESS U CAN DRIVE IT TO THE MANDADO WITHOUT GETTIN PULLED OVER FOR NO REGISTRATION, AND TAG AND INSURANCE.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Nov 1 2009, 05:23 PM~15530755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 excuse #2 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 01:03 PM~15529156
> *so who has the king of the streets :biggrin:
> *


DEEZ NUTS IN YOUR MOUTH! :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2009, 03:42 PM~15530054
> *NOT ME, MY HOMEBOY HAS IT, BUT HE DNT REALLY CARE ABOUT THIS HOPPIN SHIT, SO WHOEVER WANTS IT , ITS THERE..
> AT THE NEXT SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM GONNA GET THAT KING OF DA STREETS PLAQUE SOON.... PUT THAT ON DA BIG H.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 1 2009, 04:38 PM~15530028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how long did it take :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 1 2009, 08:39 PM~15532666
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0 calmao machu pichu  :biggrin:
> how long did it take  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOT AS LONG AS YOURS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2009, 08:05 PM~15531127
> *like dogs more then people.
> *



DEUCE (bulldog) was found and returned tonight !!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 1 2009, 10:43 PM~15532725
> *DEUCE (bulldog) was found and returned tonight !!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 1 2009, 09:41 PM~15532695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOT AS LONG AS YOURS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 1 2009, 11:43 PM~15532725
> *DEUCE (bulldog) was found and returned tonight !!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

any 14's for sale


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Nov 1 2009, 08:55 PM~15532876
> *any 14's for sale
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: MAY HAVE WHAT U NEED


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Nov 1 2009, 09:55 PM~15532876
> *any 14's for sale
> *


got sum 5 wheels 175 70 tires hex with key 
they off this car


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 1 2009, 10:58 PM~15532921
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: MAY HAVE WHAT U NEED
> *


what you got?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2009, 05:38 PM~15530028
> *whoever drives their car and hops the highest simple as that, ITS THE KING OF THE STREETS CAUSE SOME CARS CANT EVEN DRIVE ON THEIR OWN  :0  :0 ,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> PUSHAHOPPER.COM :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigj81, *BAYTOWNSLC* :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 1 2009, 09:39 PM~15532666
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0 calmao machu pichu  :biggrin:
> how long did it take  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2009, 09:20 PM~15532486
> *hey excuses were is  your brother  excuseses4life JR  :biggrin: BA A ESTAR LISTO PARA LOS    MAGNIFICOS  O BOY A TENER QUE IR ASU CASA :biggrin:
> *


whats up mr partime hopper :cheesy: , i dnt know, mejor preguntale al vato aver que te dice  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

anyways, home depot at 59 north and little york was packd then a mofo, 1000 lambos and big rims and a few lowlows too :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2009, 09:08 PM~15532347
> *
> *


mr brownie!!! lol


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2009, 09:33 PM~15533331
> *whats up mr partime hopper :cheesy: , i dnt know, mejor preguntale al vato aver que te dice   :biggrin:
> *


he dont want none!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 1 2009, 10:37 PM~15533386
> *he dont want none!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Nov 1 2009, 10:43 PM~15532725-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: thanks for making my neighborhood quieter


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 1 2009, 10:37 PM~15533386
> *he dont want none!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


SHIET HOMIE IM READY ANY TIME ANY WERE :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2009, 10:44 PM~15533476
> *hno:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 1 2009, 11:41 PM~15532695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOT AS LONG AS YOURS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


But its also not a full wrap and mold


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 2 2009, 10:15 AM~15535582
> *But its also not a full wrap and mold
> *


bawla talk


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 1 2009, 09:05 PM~15531127
> *like dogs more then people.
> its in street now.  better hope heavy trash dont come by.
> *


Pleaze post pic of favorite shirt

Is that what its called when u roll by al's house in tha 68


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 07:56 AM~15535452
> *SHIET HOMIE IM READY  ANY TIME  ANY WERE  :0  :0
> *


SHIET, WERE :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 2 2009, 10:42 AM~15535798
> *Pleaze post pic of favorite shirt
> 
> Is that what its called when u roll by al's house in tha 68
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2009, 11:30 AM~15536179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's not it fool.....u know the one I'm talmbout


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 2 2009, 11:40 AM~15536258
> *That's not it fool.....u know the one I'm talmbout
> *


couldnt find pic. i'll post one later. 


at bar sat nite.. some 2nd rate wannabe rapper was having his cd release party.. at the cockpit.. lol.. also, buncha youngstas showed up, that look just like you.. but shorter.. called themselves "the money making maniacs". showed up in a beat up crown vic. 

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2009, 04:02 PM~15529766
> *chippiando  por quien lo dices. no es por boiler :0  :biggrin:
> *


 no lo digo por nadie solo a mi manera de ver yel de muchas personas en todos lados ,

un king of the streets cuando menos debe estar en el bumper pegando y pegando 40pulgadas con suspension stock y movido deperdida 50 pulgadas

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 2 2009, 12:07 PM~15536520
> *no lo digo por nadie solo a mi manera de ver yel de muchas personas en todos lados ,
> 
> un king of the streets cuando menos debe estar en el bumper pegando y pegando 40pulgadas con suspension stock y movido deperdida  50 pulgadas
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 2 2009, 10:07 AM~15536520
> *no lo digo por nadie solo a mi manera de ver yel de muchas personas en todos lados ,
> 
> un king of the streets cuando menos debe estar en el bumper pegando y pegando 40pulgadas con suspension stock y movido deperdida  50 pulgadas
> ...


ala chingada, el sic hablando espanol :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 2 2009, 10:07 AM~15536520
> *no lo digo por nadie solo a mi manera de ver yel de muchas personas en todos lados ,
> 
> un king of the streets cuando menos debe estar en el bumper pegando y pegando 40pulgadas con suspension stock y movido deperdida  50 pulgadas
> ...


PINCHE SIC YOU LEARNIG :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 2 2009, 08:47 AM~15535831
> *SHIET, WERE :uh:
> *


shiet para que si no bas :biggrin: MAS PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 12:39 PM~15536856
> *PINCHE SIC YOU LEARNIG  :biggrin:
> *


you didn't hear? sic scored himself a mojo chick thats makes him homemade tortillas and is teaching him spanish.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 10:42 AM~15536888
> *shiet para que si no bas :biggrin:    MAS PUTO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2009, 10:44 AM~15536905
> *you didn't hear?  sic scored himself a mojo chick  thats makes him homemade tortillas and is teaching  him spanish.
> *


WTF HOMEMADE TORTILLAS SE RAYO EL SIC


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHasgdlV4jU
:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 11:09 AM~15537186
> *WTF  HOMEMADE TORTILLAS  SE RAYO EL SIC
> *


HEY WUEY, DICEN QUE TU TAMBIEN SABES HACER HOMEMADE TORTILLAS, LOL, ,. no te creas


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 2 2009, 11:24 AM~15536713
> *ala chingada, el sic hablando espanol :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Nov 1 2009, 06:28 PM~15530360
> *Everyone welcome come party with the Rollerz Only Family
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 2 2009, 11:20 AM~15537343
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf... it wasnt me.. tonio..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

new car,new frame,new paint,at1 piston pumps on da bumperrrrrr..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 02:50 PM~15538234
> *new car,new frame,new paint,at1 piston pumps on da bumperrrrrr..
> 
> 
> ...


nice  

that dent in fender can probably be taken out without having to repaint.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

that dent came from the tires hittin the fenders.. no need to fix, cause it keeps coming back.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 02:50 PM~15538234
> *new car,new frame,new paint,at1 piston pumps on da bumperrrrrr..
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 03:54 PM~15538786
> *that dent came from the tires hittin the fenders.. no need to fix, cause it keeps coming back.. :biggrin:
> *


oh


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

yep


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 02:50 PM~15538234
> *new car,new frame,new paint,at1 piston pumps on da bumperrrrrr..
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1444465927.html

how can anyone pass up on a laptop? :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2009, 04:24 PM~15539659
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1444465927.html
> 
> how can anyone pass up on a laptop?  :cheesy:
> *


sweet laptop wonder if it has rust


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2009, 03:24 PM~15539659
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1444465927.html
> 
> how can anyone pass up on a laptop?  :cheesy:
> *


trips me out when people say all it needs is a carb 

that phrase is all over classifieds on layitlow


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2009, 05:05 PM~15540051
> *trips me out when people say all it needs is a carb
> 
> that phrase is all over classifieds on layitlow
> *


 :angry: hey thats all my car needs


:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2009, 04:21 PM~15540182
> *:angry:  hey thats all my car needs
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 2 2009, 06:21 PM~15540182
> *:angry:  hey thats all my car needs
> :cheesy:
> *


and a mural


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 06:56 AM~15535452
> *SHIET HOMIE IM READY  ANY TIME  ANY WERE  :0  :0
> *


U DIDNT HAVE WAT IT TOOK TO MAKE YOUR CAR HOP, SO U TOOK IT TO TONIO.... Y ES MAS QUE LA VERDAD Y SIN EL TONIO ME LA PELAN PUTOS!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 11:50 AM~15538234
> *new car,new frame,new paint,at1 piston pumps on da bumperrrrrr..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOPPER HOMIE, DAMN ROBERT COMO LE HACES WUEY.....OH MY BAD COMO LE HACEN??? :cheesy: :biggrin: QUE TRAI EL 4.6L??   LOOKS FUCKIN BAD...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 1 2009, 11:35 PM~15532610
> *:uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


i dont have excuses! maybe those would be for you! :biggrin: all i know is that as soon as i hit the streets im going to here bullshit! maybe not from you but from others! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they did it once thats why im redoin my on the remake of the cutty! :angry:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 04:10 PM~15540640
> *i dont have excuses! maybe those would be for you!  :biggrin:  all i know is that as soon as i hit the streets im going to here bullshit! maybe not from you but from others! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  they did it once thats why im redoin my on the remake of the cutty! :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:  TE PIERDES MARIO.... ECHALE GANAS COMPITA NO SE AGUITE, Y CUALQUIER COSA ME ECHAN UN GRITO...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 07:10 PM~15540640
> *i dont have excuses! maybe those would be for you!  :biggrin:  all i know is that as soon as i hit the streets im going to here bullshit! maybe not from you but from others! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  they did it once thats why im redoin my on the remake of the cutty! :angry:
> *


you'll hear bullshit from me, thats for damn sure. maybe even before it hits the streets. like to get a head start.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2009, 11:10 PM~15532368
> *tony is looking for you :biggrin:
> *


why !!! :roflmao: i just wanna hve fun!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2009, 04:12 PM~15540670
> *you'll  hear bullshit from me, thats for damn sure.  maybe even before it hits the streets.  like to get a head start.
> *


 :roflmao: PINCHE MARANO, DIGO HERMANO....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 1 2009, 11:36 PM~15532627
> *DEEZ NUTS IN YOUR MOUTH!  :0
> *


mr. deez nut watch out for a switch in youre mouth!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 1 2009, 11:39 PM~15532661
> *IM GONNA GET THAT KING OF DA STREETS PLAQUE SOON.... PUT THAT ON DA BIG H.
> *


just my 2 cents take lots of pic with it cuz you aint have it for long!!!! :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 07:11 PM~15540659
> *:biggrin:    TE PIERDES MARIO.... ECHALE GANAS COMPITA NO SE AGUITE, Y CUALQUIER COSA ME ECHAN UN GRITO...
> *


 what youll been up to!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2009, 07:12 PM~15540670
> *you'll  hear bullshit from me, thats for damn sure.  maybe even before it hits the streets.  like to get a head start.
> *


i dont care what it is or what it has! as long as it hops you will be seen! so before you hit the switch think twice!!!! :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 04:18 PM~15540737
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> just my 2 cents take lots of pic with it cuz you aint have it for long!!!! :0
> *


TA GATCHA LA CRISIS QUE NO??? U MUST BE DOING BETTER NOW, YA AGARASTE INTERNET...... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah!! it has been a while and it was geeting to me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2009, 06:05 PM~15540051
> *trips me out when people say all it needs is a carb
> 
> that phrase is all over classifieds on layitlow
> *


by the looks of it, needs more than a carb rebuilt.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 04:20 PM~15540750
> *what youll been up to!
> *


MAKING SOME RADICAL HOPPERS CRY!!!! YA EL BIG BROWN RANNED LIKE A CHICKEN CON TEAM SOUTHSIDE, AHI ESTA UN VATO QUE SE LLAMA TONIO Y ESE VATO HACE MAGIC.... :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 02:50 PM~15538234
> *new car,new frame,new paint,at1 piston pumps on da bumperrrrrr..
> 
> 
> ...


thats a tight ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 07:28 PM~15540845
> *MAKING SOME RADICAL HOPPERS CRY!!!! YA EL BIG BROWN RANNED LIKE A CHICKEN CON TEAM SOUTHSIDE, AHI ESTA UN VATO QUE SE LLAMA TONIO Y ESE VATO HACE MAGIC.... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ! crazy i do all my own shit from scratch! even putting my pump together!!! its called homework!! who is that dude tonio


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2009, 05:34 PM~15540916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up old man


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i move over the weekend to Pasadena is there jobs over here??


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 04:53 PM~15540460
> *U DIDNT HAVE WAT IT TOOK TO MAKE YOUR CAR HOP, SO U TOOK IT TO TONIO.... Y ES MAS QUE LA VERDAD Y SIN EL TONIO ME LA PELAN PUTOS!!!     :biggrin:
> *


si tony es sierto tu me ganas en la EXCUSAS ya sabes como yo soy yo no ando con mamadas dime donde i brincamos los carros o eres CULO :0 DICEN K LOS QUE TIENES EXCUSAS SON CULOS :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 06:41 PM~15541743
> *si  tony  es sierto  tu me  ganas  en la  EXCUSAS  ya sabes como yo soy yo no ando con mamadas dime donde  i brincamos los carros o  eres CULO    :0  DICEN K LOS QUE TIENES EXCUSAS SON CULOS  :biggrin:
> *


calmado tigre pintito :twak: :twak:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 05:31 PM~15540892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ! crazy  i do all my own shit from scratch! even putting my pump together!!! its called homework!! who is that dude tonio
> *


YOU KNOW TONY HE NEVER GIVE ME CREDIT I BUIL THE SINGLE PUMP AN HE EXCUSE WUS THE CAR WUS NOT MY. NOW THE CAR IS MY . BUT I HAVE 2 AT1 PISTON PUMPS FROM ANTONIO HE IS CRYING. BUT YOU KNOW THERE'S SOME PEOPLE THAT DONT NO HOW TO LOSE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 2 2009, 07:49 PM~15541077
> *whats up old man
> *


same old shit my running paisa.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 2 2009, 06:54 PM~15541891
> *calmado tigre pintito  :twak:  :twak:
> *


TU SABES COMO SOY  I MI NO MEGUSTA ABLAR MUCHO SI SEBA ASER QUE SE AGA I NOS DEJAMOS DE MAMADAS  QUE ONDA CON EL CARRO YA MERO O TODAVIA NO


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 2 2009, 07:01 PM~15541963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ta cabron con esa raza de tamaulipas yo por eso no digo nada hno: hno: y el carro yo creo que de aqui a unos dies aNos mas


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 2 2009, 07:21 PM~15541512
> *i move over the weekend to Pasadena is there jobs over here??
> *


nope


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 2 2009, 09:09 PM~15542066
> *orales how is el bombita comming along
> 
> ta cabron con esa raza de tamaulipas yo por eso no digo nada  hno:  hno: y el carro yo creo que de aqui a unos dies aNos mas
> *


waiting to finish my silverado before i continue with the engine being rebuilt in the '53 & painting the bomb.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2009, 07:17 PM~15542179
> *waiting to finish my silverado before i continue with the engine being rebuilt in the '53 & painting the bomb.
> *


ay guey tas cagando dinero wey. :cheesy: :biggrin: thats cool


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so who's got a wrapped '61-'64 frame they wanna trade for a o.g. ragtop frame?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 2 2009, 09:19 PM~15542216
> *so who's got a wrapped '61-'64 frame they wanna trade for a o.g. ragtop frame?
> *


dzzz nuttzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 2 2009, 09:18 PM~15542205
> *ay guey tas cagando dinero wey. :cheesy:  :biggrin: thats cool
> *


nah, i don't make the big $$ like you ballers. lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2009, 07:20 PM~15542227
> *nah, i don't make the big $$ like you ballers.  lol
> *


im just a poor olde paisa trying to live the americano dream :cheesy: i hope to have my own bussines one day maybe cutting grass or at least selling paletas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 2 2009, 09:22 PM~15542251
> *im just a poor olde paisa trying to live the americano dream  :cheesy: i hope to have my own bussines one day maybe cutting grass or at least selling paletas
> *


fk it, whatever pays your pops rent.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2009, 07:23 PM~15542264
> *fk it, whatever pays your pops rent.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: la casita .............................











no el garage living :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 2 2009, 09:25 PM~15542286
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: la casita .............................
> no el garage living  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 2 2009, 09:20 PM~15542223
> *dzzz nuttzzz
> *



i didn't expect a real response in this thread :uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 2 2009, 09:26 PM~15542293
> *i didn't expect a real response in this thread :uh:
> *


  Text ya let me know


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 2 2009, 09:27 PM~15542306
> * Text ya let me know
> *



ha, ***** get it and we'll do biznezz. :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2009, 06:13 PM~15530676
> *when did you go off and grow a heart gordo?
> *


 where the fuck you been at?


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Baytown 
281
C C


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

Whats up Thunder Cats


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC 5TH ANNUAL TOY AND FOOD DRIVE WILL BE ON DEC. 6TH. AT I-45 INK TATTOOS ON THE FEEDER OF 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE.
WE WILL BE ACCEPTING TOYS,FOOD AND CASH DONATIONS.

THIS YEAR WE WILL BE HELPING IS "KIDS MEALS CHARITY GROUP".

FLYER COMING REAL SOON!!!*


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 2 2009, 07:09 PM~15542066
> *
> 
> el carro yo creo que de aqui a unos dies aNos mas
> *


 EL CARRO O EL .................


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 2 2009, 10:07 AM~15536520
> *no lo digo por nadie solo a mi manera de ver yel de muchas personas en todos lados ,
> 
> un king of the streets cuando menos debe estar en el bumper pegando y pegando 40pulgadas con suspension stock y movido deperdida  50 pulgadas
> ...


i knew u was really a cuban....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 2 2009, 08:19 PM~15542981
> *i knew u was really a cuban....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 2 2009, 10:09 PM~15542872
> *HLC 5TH ANNUAL TOY AND FOOD DRIVE WILL BE ON DEC. 6TH. AT  I-45 INK TATTOOS ON THE FEEDER OF 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE.
> WE WILL BE ACCEPTING TOYS,FOOD AND CASH DONATIONS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2009, 08:35 PM~15543197
> *
> *


slo getting all the info ready homie...


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 2 2009, 09:15 PM~15542168
> *nope
> *


 :tears: *FUCK *:tears:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 04:31 PM~15540892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ! crazy  i do all my own shit from scratch! even putting my pump together!!! its called homework!! who is that dude tonio
> *


ES UN SANTO QUE VINO A SALVAR AL BROWN Y AL ROBERT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

so victor you going to come by and look at the M.C


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 2 2009, 10:41 PM~15543276
> *slo getting all the info ready homie...
> *


thanks, they fked up the pinche commercial. going to have them redo it this wednesday.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 05:41 PM~15541743
> *si  tony  es sierto  tu me  ganas  en la  EXCUSAS  ya sabes como yo soy yo no ando con mamadas dime donde  i brincamos los carros o  eres CULO    :0  DICEN K LOS QUE TIENES EXCUSAS SON CULOS  :biggrin:
> *


YO NO FUI EL QUE CARRIE A MAMAR AL MAGO.... :biggrin: ALROTO BRINCAMOS YA SABES QUE TE VOY A PATIAR EL CULO, POR ESO ME TRAIS EN MENTE.... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 05:59 PM~15541940
> *YOU  KNOW TONY HE  NEVER GIVE  ME  CREDIT  I BUIL THE SINGLE PUMP  AN HE EXCUSE  WUS THE CAR WUS NOT MY.  NOW THE CAR IS MY  . BUT I HAVE 2 AT1 PISTON PUMPS  FROM ANTONIO HE IS CRYING.  BUT YOU KNOW THERE'S SOME PEOPLE  THAT  DONT NO HOW TO LOSE
> *


ACEPTALO WUEY, SIN LA AYUDA DEL TONIO YOU WOULDNT BE DOING SHIT.... CUANTO TE TARDASTE PARA PAGAR 50" CON UN RADICAL???? COMO CUATRO YEARS, AND IT TOOK ME LIKE 2 MONTH OR LESS TO HIT HIGH 70'S AND YOU CANT TAKE A LOSS!!!! :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 06:02 PM~15541977
> *TU SABES COMO SOY   I MI NO MEGUSTA ABLAR MUCHO SI SEBA ASER QUE SE AGA I NOS DEJAMOS DE MAMADAS   QUE ONDA  CON EL CARRO YA MERO O TODAVIA NO
> *


YA HABLAS COMO HOMBRE WUEY..... hno: hno:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 2 2009, 09:02 PM~15542785
> *Whats up Thunder Cats
> *


que onda con el hopper


----------



## H-town Congradulator (Apr 22, 2005)

WTF I NEED SWIMFINS UP IN THIS BITCH IT GETS SO WET SOMETIMES :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, 1014cadillac, rug442, rollin-hard
NO HAGAS CORAJES WUEY PORQUE TE DEVIELAS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 08:49 PM~15543391
> *ACEPTALO WUEY, SIN LA AYUDA DEL TONIO YOU WOULDNT BE DOING SHIT.... CUANTO TE TARDASTE PARA PAGAR 50" CON UN RADICAL???? COMO CUATRO YEARS, AND IT TOOK ME LIKE 2 MONTH OR LESS TO HIT HIGH 70'S AND YOU CANT TAKE A LOSS!!!! :uh:
> *


SE TE OLVIDO MUY PRONTO CUANDO APENAS REGRESATES DE MEXICO DE MICARRO QUE SE QUEDABA ATORADO COMO EL TU YO EN ESE Y TIEMPO ERA LAMODA ASE COMO 5 O 6 ANOS I SI NO HERES HOMBRE SUFICIENTE NIEGALO DE MUESTRAME QUE ERES CULO I NOMAS ABLAS POR QUE TIENES BOCA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 2 2009, 10:19 PM~15542981
> *i knew u was really a cuban....
> *


you didn't recognize the paint job?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 27 2009, 10:02 AM~15480741
> *all ur gonna say is "u didnt build it urself so u didnt win" thats ur excuse for everyone who doesnt build there own cars...but u do build ur own and they all dont work    glad to know u miss me tony...when u gonna post some work that ur shop is doing or do u get any business???  :0  club cars dont count  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 08:50 PM~15543404
> *YA HABLAS COMO HOMBRE WUEY..... hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: NNO MAS QUE TU NO QUIERES ATORARLE :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 08:16 PM~15543739
> *SE TE OLVIDO MUY PRONTO  CUANDO APENAS REGRESATES DE MEXICO DE MICARRO  QUE SE QUEDABA ATORADO COMO EL TU YO  EN ESE Y TIEMPO ERA LAMODA  ASE COMO 5 O 6 ANOS  I SI  NO HERES HOMBRE SUFICIENTE NIEGALO DE MUESTRAME  QUE ERES CULO I NOMAS ABLAS POR QUE TIENES BOCA
> *


NO TE OHIGO TRAIS TENIS</span>!!!!! :biggrin: 
SI ME ACUERDO QUE TU CARRO ERA UNO DE LOS UNICOS QUE ANDAVA PAGANDO ALTO PERO NUNCA LO MIRE QUE DEPERDIDO PAGARA 60" Y NO SE QUEDARA STUCK PERO ERA EL MEJOR EN LA CALLE ESO ES POR SEGURO...... ESOS ERAN LOS BUENOS TIEMPOS.....  <span style=\'color:blue\'>"ME DAS MIEDO"!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 09:22 PM~15543821
> *NO TE OHIGO TRAIS TENIS</span>!!!!! :biggrin:
> SI ME ACUERDO QUE TU CARRO ERA UNO DE LOS UNICOS QUE ANDAVA PAGANDO ALTO PERO NUNCA LO MIRE QUE DEPERDIDO PAGARA 60" Y NO SE QUEDARA STUCK PERO ERA EL MEJOR EN LA CALLE ESO ES POR SEGURO...... ESOS ERAN LOS BUENOS TIEMPOS.....   <span style=\'color:blue\'>"ME DAS MIEDO"!!!
> *


LOL TE DOY PIQUETES EN EL LOL


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 08:21 PM~15543804
> *:biggrin:  NNO MAS QUE TU NO QUIERES  ATORARLE :0
> *


YA MERO NASE MI LITTLE GIRL Y LUGO LES VOY A DAR GUERRA CON MI NUEVO RADICAL....  YA SABES COMO ME LAS JUEGO YO..... :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 10:14 PM~15543716
> *hoppers4life, 1014cadillac, rug442, rollin-hard
> NO HAGAS CORAJES WUEY PORQUE TE DEVIELAS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey tony im startin a football pool if ur interested in buyin a square its a cutlass with t-tops just got it painted n puttin sum murals n gettin the int. done


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 08:24 PM~15543838
> *LOL  TE DOY PIQUETES EN EL LOL
> *


YA WUEY TE CHINGE NO TE QUIERAS SAFAR TAN FACIL... :biggrin: NO TRABAJO PERO COMO ME DIVIERTO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 09:24 PM~15543842
> *YA MERO NASE MI LITTLE GIRL Y LUGO LES VOY A DAR GUERRA CON MI NUEVO RADICAL....   YA SABES COMO ME LAS JUEGO YO..... :biggrin:
> *


ESTA ABURRIDO ESTE PEDO . NOMAS TU I BOILER I NOSOTROS SE QUITAN LAS GANAS DE TRABAJAR EN LOS CARROS .QUE FUERA COMO ANTES CADA FIN DE SEMANA  ME BOY QUE TENER QUE COMPRA UN CABALLO PARA YEBARLO A DONDE VIVES LOS FINES DE SEMANA


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 2 2009, 11:12 PM~15543704
> *WTF I NEED SWIMFINS UP IN THIS BITCH IT GETS SO WET SOMETIMES :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 08:34 PM~15543976
> *ESTA ABURRIDO   ESTE PEDO  . NOMAS TU I  BOILER   I NOSOTROS SE QUITAN LAS GANAS DE TRABAJAR EN LOS CARROS .QUE FUERA COMO ANTES CADA FIN DE SEMANA    ME BOY QUE TENER QUE COMPRA UN CABALLO  PARA YEBARLO A DONDE VIVES LOS FINES DE SEMANA
> *


 :biggrin: im going deer hunting soon, a que hacer cosas diferentes de ves en cuando...  Y ME VOY A LLEVAR LOS CABALLOS PARA DARLES UNA CHINGA...


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bigj81, * hoppers4life* :wave:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Nov 2 2009, 10:48 PM~15544145
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: bigj81,  hoppers4life :wave:
> *


hey we need 2 ge 2gether n make them flyers


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i remember that one of the lk members said that they might have a show this year besides the picnic.. is it going to happend if so when?

any dates for the rollerz only and shortys toy drive?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 2 2009, 09:09 PM~15542872
> *HLC 5TH ANNUAL TOY AND FOOD DRIVE WILL BE ON DEC. 6TH. AT  I-45 INK TATTOOS ON THE FEEDER OF 45 SOUTH @ COLLEGE.
> WE WILL BE ACCEPTING TOYS,FOOD AND CASH DONATIONS.
> 
> ...


ill be there again :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 04:53 PM~15540460
> *U DIDNT HAVE WAT IT TOOK TO MAKE YOUR CAR HOP, SO U TOOK IT TO TONIO.... Y ES MAS QUE LA VERDAD Y SIN EL TONIO ME LA PELAN PUTOS!!!     :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HAY wuey estubo buena la novela anoche, chingao, uno de pobre que tiene que ir a chingarle :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 12:50 PM~15538234
> *new car,new frame,new paint,at1 piston pumps on da bumperrrrrr..
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: ....no chrome?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

que onda tocayo


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 02:55 AM~15546386
> *que onda  tocayo
> *


NADA AQUI AGARRANDO CURA CON ESTOS VATOS ANDAN AGRAVADOS EL TONY SE LE SALE LO TAMAULIPAS EN CORTO


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Nov 2 2009, 08:11 PM~15542892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somos pozoleros aqui MUJERCITA aSi que cuidese esa panza"THE BIG M FILLED WITH REAL MEXICANS "


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 12:47 AM~15546375
> *nice :thumbsup: ....no chrome?
> *


CAR LOOKS SO NICE I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE IT DIDNT HAVE ANY CROME!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713+Nov 3 2009, 01:02 AM~15546396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   WE NEED TO HURRY UP N HIT DA STREETS AGAIN PORQUE TIENEN HABRE LOS PERROS....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 07:56 AM~15535452
> *SHIET HOMIE IM READY  ANY TIME  ANY WERE  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 01:47 AM~15546375
> *nice :thumbsup: ....no chrome?
> *


sounds like a hater!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 3 2009, 05:55 AM~15546681
> *CAR LOOKS SO NICE I DIDNT EVEN NOTICE IT DIDNT HAVE ANY CROME!!! :cheesy:
> *


its spelled chrome


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 2 2009, 11:12 PM~15543704
> *WTF I NEED SWIMFINS UP IN THIS BITCH IT GETS SO WET SOMETIMES :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 2 2009, 09:12 PM~15543704
> *WTF I NEED SWIMFINS UP IN THIS BITCH IT GETS SO WET SOMETIMES :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:rant:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 01:47 AM~15546375
> *nice :thumbsup: ....no chrome?
> *


not yet...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 03:47 AM~15546375
> *nice :thumbsup: ....no chrome?
> *


sneak dissin'


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 01:47 AM~15546375
> *nice :thumbsup: ....no chrome?
> *


 el cromo no sirve para pegar alto , para que quieres cromo si eres chipper , mas vale no cromo pero pegando alto .


como sea cuando el carro ya este al 100 pegando lo que quiero te aseguro que va a tener cromo, y no de dallas chip va aser de calidad de fidel aunque cueste 5 veces mas de lo que tu pagaste en dallas , ok calidad ni en eso somos chippers

ALGUNA OTRA EXCUSA SR.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2009, 09:44 AM~15547094
> *:rant:
> *


we know, you miss your linc 

get over it


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

autoplay=0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Nov 3 2009, 06:30 AM~15546783
> *sounds like a hater!
> *


sounds like the #1 fat cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 3 2009, 10:14 AM~15548342
> *el cromo no sirve para pegar alto , para que quieres cromo si eres chipper , mas vale no cromo pero pegando alto .
> como sea cuando el carro ya este al 100 pegando lo que quiero te aseguro que va a tener cromo, y no de dallas chip  va aser de calidad de fidel  aunque cueste 5 veces mas de lo que tu pagaste en dallas  , ok  calidad  ni en eso somos chippers
> 
> ...


pics of the car hittin 100???, puro pedo le sacatearon a ir a dallas por que sabian que en dallas estaban los real big dogs, y les ivan a patear el culo :biggrin: , O DIME QUE PASO, CUAL FUE LA EXCUSA, por que no fueron?, lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Congradulator_@Nov 2 2009, 09:12 PM~15543704
> *WTF I NEED SWIMFINS UP IN THIS BITCH IT GETS SO WET SOMETIMES :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


35 post since 2005, u are just a congradulator :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn, i just ask where the chrome was, and people get butt hurt :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Maaaaaannnn lookin at all this shit goin on....I gotta say tha lincoln is workin it clears me with my hand in the air and slams back down....robert and tonio put in a lot of hours. And late nights on that car looks as if its payin off....u fools is trippin with this I built it myself shit....since when is it not ok to ask for help or to have someone show u the way???? But i guess when u look at it some people have said to much to go back and ask for help.......IM JUSTSAYIN NOUMSAYIN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 11:16 AM~15548958
> *Maaaaaannnn lookin at all this shit goin on....I gotta say tha lincoln is workin it clears me with my hand in the air and slams back down....robert and tonio put in a lot of hours. And late nights on that car looks as if its payin off....u fools is trippin with this I built it myself shit....since when is it not ok to ask for help or to have someone show u the way???? But i guess when u look at it some people have said to much to go back and ask for help.......IM JUSTSAYIN NOUMSAYIN
> *


its called pride homie


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 3 2009, 06:58 AM~15546686
> *:biggrin:  QUE ROLLO HOMITO COMO LE ESTA LLENDO POR ESE RUMBO???
> 
> WE NEED TO HURRY UP N HIT DA STREETS AGAIN PORQUE TIENEN HABRE LOS PERROS....
> *


TODO ESTA CONMADRE POR ACA Y USTED COMO ESTA DEJE Q LOS PERROS LADREN COMO DICE EL DICHO PERRO Q LADRA NO MUERDE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 3 2009, 12:26 PM~15549554
> *TODO ESTA CONMADRE POR ACA Y USTED COMO ESTA DEJE Q LOS PERROS LADREN COMO DICE EL DICHO PERRO Q LADRA NO MUERDE
> *


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 11:16 AM~15548958
> *Maaaaaannnn lookin at all this shit goin on....I gotta say tha lincoln is workin it clears me with my hand in the air and slams back down....robert and tonio put in a lot of hours. And late nights on that car looks as if its payin off....u fools is trippin with this I built it myself shit....since when is it not ok to ask for help or to have someone show u the way???? But i guess when u look at it some people have said to much to go back and ask for help.......IM JUSTSAYIN NOUMSAYIN
> *


SLIM YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND THAT BOILER AND TONY WILL ALWAYS HAVE EXCUSES CAUSE HATERS WILL HATE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 3 2009, 12:26 PM~15549554
> *TODO ESTA CONMADRE POR ACA Y USTED COMO ESTA DEJE Q LOS PERROS LADREN COMO DICE EL DICHO PERRO Q LADRA NO MUERDE
> *


te equibocas amigo el que no quiere es tony seme esta culiando yo estoy listo nomas que diga el lugar .


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 10:27 AM~15548500
> *pics of the car hittin 100???, puro pedo le sacatearon a ir a dallas por que sabian que en dallas estaban los real big dogs, y les ivan a patear el culo :biggrin: , O DIME QUE PASO, CUAL FUE LA EXCUSA, por que no fueron?, lol
> *




LAS EXCUSAS SALEN SOBRANDO NO FUIMOS Y YA , NO ES NUESTRO PROBLEMA EL PEGAR ALTO , Y NO TENGO QUE PONER FOTOS PARA DARTE GUSTO A TI QUE NISIQUIERA PUEDES PEGAR 80 PULGADAS.


YA HABRA TIEMPO DE DEMOSTRAR LO QUE TENEMOS COMO SEA CON LO QUE TENEMOS ME LA PELAS .

SI TAN VERGA TE CRESS TE RETO A UN FRENTE CON FRENTE EN EL SHOWW DE LOS MAGNIFICOS DONDE TODA LA GENTE VEA LO CHIPPER QUE ERES CONPARADO CON LO QUE ESTAS CRITICANDO Y SI QUIERES PARA HACERLO MAS INTERESANTE HECHALE UNOS BENJAMINES PARA HACERLO MAS BUENO.

COMO SEA SI NO ESRES CULO Y VAS A MAGNIFICOS PREPARATE PARA UN FRENTE CON FRENTE CON EL LINCONLN Y HABER QUIEN ES QUIEN PINCHE VATO CULO.

OK ESTE DOMINGO NO FUIMOS A DALLAS Y NOS QUEDAMOS AL SHOW DE JUICED OK TU TRAIAS TU CARRO EN LA TRAILA PERO AL VER EL LINCONL Y EL CARRO DEL BROWN TE HICISTE CULO Y TE FUISTE QUE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

O CLARO PERO REGRESASTE A VER QUIEN TE VE A PATEAR EL CULO .

COMO SEA Y CON LOS OJOS SERRADOS NOS LA PELAS PINCHE ENANO CULO.

NOS VEMOS EN MAGNIFICOS CLARO SI NO SE TE HABRE EL CULO PINCHE MINIME.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 01:34 PM~15549101
> *its called pride homie
> *


And that's good to have sumtimes.....but that's gonna be the reason out-of-towners are walkin away with yalls cash,trophies,and braggin rights......because folx got to much pride to ask for help ... If askin for help gonna make me richer fuck what another fool is talmbout show me what needs to be done


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 3 2009, 02:57 PM~15549779
> *:biggrin:
> SLIM YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND THAT BOILER AND TONY WILL ALWAYS  HAVE EXCUSES CAUSE HATERS WILL HATE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Mayne


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> pics of the car hittin 100???, puro pedo le sacatearon a ir a dallas por que sabian que en dallas estaban los real big dogs, y les ivan a patear el culo :biggrin: , O DIME QUE PASO, CUAL FUE LA EXCUSA, por que no fueron?, lol
> [/quote
> 
> ES EXACTAMENTE LO QUE TU PENSATE QUE NOOOOOOOOO........
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how about u help us get that frame out the way so my car can be finished and off to paint, i got a deadline to meet


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 3 2009, 12:06 AM~15545209
> *i remember that one of the lk members said that they might have a show this year besides the picnic.. is it going to happend if so when?
> 
> any dates for the rollerz only and shortys toy drive?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2009, 03:20 PM~15549984
> *how about u help us get that frame out the way so my car can be finished and off to paint, i got a deadline to meet
> *



:uh:


and FYI someone stole your trailer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont worry about my shit mr lonely


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

3 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 3 2009, 03:13 PM~15550540
> *3 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 11:27 AM~15548500
> *pics of the car hittin 100???, puro pedo le sacatearon a ir a dallas por que sabian que en dallas estaban los real big dogs, y les ivan a patear el culo :biggrin: , O DIME QUE PASO, CUAL FUE LA EXCUSA, por que no fueron?, lol
> *




hey boiler ya dejate de chippear hay tengo un par AT1 PISTONS PUMP , de venta para ti , ya dejate de batallar y empieza a volar .

solo te falta el poder ya te lo habia dicho con un par de AT1 PISTON 

TE LO GARANTIZO QUE VAS A DESMADRAR TU BUMPER TE LO DIGO EN BUENA ONDA OK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 3 2009, 04:13 PM~15550540
> *3 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2009, 04:11 PM~15550512
> *dont worry about my shit mr lonely
> *


 hno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 3 2009, 02:40 PM~15550801
> *hey boiler ya dejate de chippear hay tengo un par AT1 PISTONS PUMP , de venta para ti , ya dejate de batallar y empieza a volar .
> 
> solo te falta el poder ya te lo habia dicho  con un par de AT1 PISTON
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: i para tony tambien :biggrin: :biggrin:en guena onda bende un cabayo lol i compra 2 AT1 PISTON PARA QUE DEJES DE YOLLARRRRRRRRRRRR LOL


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks for everybody for attending our show
clubs an solo riderz 
Empire C.C. 
RollerZ Only C.C.
Slabs 2 Dubz C.C.
Player Paradise C.C.
Just Us C.C.
Outkast C.C.
Krazy Toys C.C.
Expensive Taste C.C.
Exclusive C.C.
H-Town Traditions C.C.
Urban Zone


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 10:23 AM~15548453
> *sounds like the #1 fat cheerleader :biggrin:
> *


big words from a little man!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 11:16 AM~15548958
> *Maaaaaannnn lookin at all this shit goin on....I gotta say tha lincoln is workin it clears me with my hand in the air and slams back down....robert and tonio put in a lot of hours. And late nights on that car looks as if its payin off....u fools is trippin with this I built it myself shit....since when is it not ok to ask for help or to have someone show u the way???? But i guess when u look at it some people have said to much to go back and ask for help.......IM JUSTSAYIN NOUMSAYIN
> *


my *****!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2009, 03:20 PM~15549984
> *how about u help us get that frame out the way so my car can be finished and off to paint, i got a deadline to meet
> *


***** that frame is anything but in tha way......its gonna be cut right where its at.....right where he cut all the other cars :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 04:25 PM~15551880
> ****** that frame is anything but in tha way......its gonna be cut right where its at.....right where he cut all the other cars :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


incorrect sir,


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 11:16 AM~15548958
> *Maaaaaannnn lookin at all this shit goin on....I gotta say tha lincoln is workin it clears me with my hand in the air and slams back down....robert and tonio put in a lot of hours. And late nights on that car looks as if its payin off....u fools is trippin with this I built it myself shit....since when is it not ok to ask for help or to have someone show u the way???? But i guess when u look at it some people have said to much to go back and ask for help.......IM JUSTSAYIN NOUMSAYIN
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone else t-mobile not working?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2009, 05:57 PM~15552786
> *anyone else t-mobile not working?
> *


INDEED!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 3 2009, 06:00 PM~15552814
> *INDEED!!!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2009, 07:57 PM~15552786
> *anyone else t-mobile not working?
> *


mines fine


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2009, 05:57 PM~15552786
> *anyone else t-mobile not working?
> *


Its working now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

AT&T


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 08:59 PM~15541940
> *YOU  KNOW TONY HE  NEVER GIVE  ME  CREDIT  I BUIL THE SINGLE PUMP  AN HE EXCUSE  WUS THE CAR WUS NOT MY.  NOW THE CAR IS MY  . BUT I HAVE 2 AT1 PISTON PUMPS  FROM ANTONIO HE IS CRYING.  BUT YOU KNOW THERE'S SOME PEOPLE  THAT  DONT NO HOW TO LOSE
> *


that why i do it for fun!! :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 2 2009, 10:42 PM~15543292
> *ES UN SANTO QUE VINO A SALVAR AL BROWN Y AL ROBERT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lmao!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 2 2009, 11:34 PM~15543976
> *ESTA ABURRIDO  ESTE PEDO  . NOMAS TU I  BOILER  I NOSOTROS SE QUITAN LAS GANAS DE TRABAJAR EN LOS CARROS .QUE FUERA COMO ANTES CADA FIN DE SEMANA   ME BOY QUE TENER QUE COMPRA UN CABALLO  PARA YEBARLO A DONDE VIVES LOS FINES DE SEMANA
> *


BOOO!!!! fucker :roflmao: ill begetting ready!! i want in it too!!! :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 07:00 PM~15553433
> *that why i do it for fun!! :cheesy:
> *


SHIET AT LEAST YOU ADMIT I BEAT YOU :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2009, 08:57 PM~15553405
> *AT&T
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 3 2009, 09:14 PM~15553582
> *SHIET  AT LEAST YOU ADMIT I  BEAT YOU  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


u talkin all that shit...but dat otha ***** beat u :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 07:19 PM~15553635
> *u talkin all that shit...but dat otha ***** beat u :uh:
> *


LOL MAS PUTO LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 3 2009, 09:20 PM~15553650
> *LOL  MAS PUTO  LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

odoms on the scene sippin the lean its tha......boy odoms got the crease in his jean


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2009, 09:25 PM~15553713
> *odoms on the scene sippin the lean its tha......boy odoms got the crease in his jean
> *


 :uh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 3 2009, 09:14 PM~15553582
> *SHIET  AT LEAST YOU ADMIT I  BEAT YOU  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


its all fun and games!!! just learn how to stand youre grounds!!! :twak:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 09:19 PM~15553635
> *u talkin all that shit...but dat otha ***** beat u :uh:
> *


who!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

popped up twice and u know he aint trippin, see that boy odoms with his dobb hat flippin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 07:29 PM~15553779
> *who!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


DEEEEZZZ NUTTTZZZ!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Nov 3 2009, 05:31 AM~15546786
> *its spelled chrome
> *


ESTABA HABLANDO INGLES CALLEJERO WUEY!!! Y QUE AHORA ERE MAESTRO DE INGLES OH QUE??? :uh: MAESTRO DE CHEERLEADER.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 09:23 AM~15548453
> *sounds like the #1 fat cheerleader :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: ESTA ESPONJADO NO GORDO... :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 3 2009, 09:27 AM~15548500
> *pics of the car hittin 100???, puro pedo le sacatearon a ir a dallas por que sabian que en dallas estaban los real big dogs, y les ivan a patear el culo :biggrin: , O DIME QUE PASO, CUAL FUE LA EXCUSA, por que no fueron?, lol
> *


 :0 :0 YO SOY LIL DOG!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 3 2009, 11:26 AM~15549554
> *TODO ESTA CONMADRE POR ACA Y USTED COMO ESTA DEJE Q LOS PERROS LADREN COMO DICE EL DICHO PERRO Q LADRA NO MUERDE
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 3 2009, 12:02 PM~15549809
> *te equibocas  amigo  el que  no quiere  es tony  seme esta culiando yo estoy listo  nomas que diga el lugar    .
> *


TU NOMAS TRANQUILO QUE YA MERO SE LLEGA TU HORA...  
CUANDO DIGAS ESTO NO SE TE OLVIDE DESIR "ESTAMOS LISTOS"!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 3 2009, 02:13 PM~15551100
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  i para tony tambien  :biggrin:  :biggrin:en guena onda bende un cabayo lol i compra 2 AT1 PISTON  PARA QUE DEJES DE YOLLARRRRRRRRRRRR  LOL
> *


NO AHI NECECIDAD DE VENDER NADA HOMIE, FERIA SI AHI.... VOY POR EL KING OF DA STREETS!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 3 2009, 06:10 PM~15553544
> *lmao!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE ROLLO PAREJA. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 3 2009, 06:19 PM~15553635
> *u talkin all that shit...but dat otha ***** beat u :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: WAT UP BIG BIRD


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 3 2009, 08:25 PM~15553713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bring that back twice, noumsaying


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 2 2009, 09:02 PM~15542785
> *Whats up Thunder Cats
> *



 chillin engraving some new design in my
wifes ride ,a lil extra for some points......
puro SIDE JOB CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> sssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppp mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyynnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiigggggggggggggggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> :biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 3 2009, 10:21 PM~15554416
> * chillin engraving some new design in my
> wifes ride ,a lil extra for some points......
> puro SIDE JOB CUSTOMS :biggrin:
> *


post pics of the 65


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

SIDE JOB CUSTOMS HOME OF THE CANDY PAINT JOBS  BAYTOWN 281 CC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 3 2009, 11:16 AM~15548958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% real talk..

cant say it an better


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 3 2009, 07:45 PM~15553982
> *ESTABA HABLANDO INGLES CALLEJERO WUEY!!! Y QUE AHORA ERE MAESTRO DE INGLES OH QUE??? :uh: MAESTRO DE CHEERLEADER.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


que onda tony mayne since it looks like the stshow is never going to get done i might just get it on with EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS mucho talkin fuck that ill see ya in around 2 months  A LITTLE SOME LIKE THIS 




OH AND BY THE WAY IM BUYING THE CAR I DIDNT BUILD IT :biggrin: :biggrin:
OH TAMBIEN ESTA EL MARTILLO verde LISTO PA SI QUIERES HACER BIG INCHEs ON 13 sss :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 3 2009, 02:02 PM~15549809
> *te equibocas  amigo  el que  no quiere  es tony  seme esta culiando yo estoy listo  nomas que diga el lugar    .
> *


NO LO DIGO POR USTED COMPA PERO HAY OTRO DICHO Q DICE AL Q LE QUEDE EL SACO Q SE LO PONGA Y NO LO DIGO POR OFENDER ECHELE GANAS CON LO Q USTED TRAIGA Y ESO ES TODO NO HAY POR Q AGUITARSE


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

What up MARIO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 3 2009, 01:07 PM~15549855
> *LAS EXCUSAS SALEN SOBRANDO NO FUIMOS Y YA , NO ES NUESTRO PROBLEMA EL PEGAR ALTO , Y NO TENGO QUE PONER FOTOS PARA DARTE GUSTO A TI QUE NISIQUIERA PUEDES PEGAR 80 PULGADAS.
> YA HABRA TIEMPO DE DEMOSTRAR LO  QUE TENEMOS COMO SEA CON LO QUE TENEMOS ME LA PELAS .
> 
> ...


TU AS DE ESTAR MUY ALTO PINCHE VATO BARATO CARA DE MIS HUEVOS :0 , LOL, MEJOR PONTE A TERMINAR ALGO QUE SEA TUYO , 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > pics of the car hittin 100???, puro pedo le sacatearon a ir a dallas por que sabian que en dallas estaban los real big dogs, y les ivan a patear el culo :biggrin: , O DIME QUE PASO, CUAL FUE LA EXCUSA, por que no fueron?, lol
> > [/quote
> >
> > ES EXACTAMENTE LO QUE TU PENSATE QUE NOOOOOOOOO........
> ...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

CALMADOS POR FAVOR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLABCITY C.C_@Nov 4 2009, 01:48 AM~15557662
> *CALMADOS POR FAVOR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Nov 3 2009, 03:41 PM~15551388
> *big words from a little man!
> *


YES, MR BIG :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 3 2009, 02:40 PM~15550801
> *hey boiler ya dejate de chippear hay tengo un par AT1 PISTONS PUMP , de venta para ti , ya dejate de batallar y empieza a volar .
> 
> solo te falta el poder ya te lo habia dicho  con un par de AT1 PISTON
> ...


que onda tonio, si ya nomas les voy a dar una ultima chance a las bladers y si no jalan, voy a ir a levantarme unas de esas at1 pumps que hacen MAGIA :cheesy:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Nov 3 2009, 10:07 PM~15555040
> *
> *


Q ONDA ROB GRACIAS POR LAS NEONS A VER SI LOS WACHO EL WEEKEND


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 4 2009, 04:06 AM~15557697
> *que onda tonio, si ya nomas les voy a dar una ultima chance a las bladers y si no jalan, voy a ir a levantarme unas de esas at1 pumps que hacen MAGIA :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

any one got tha mad hook up on frame re-inforcement and chain bridge for my 81' coupe deville?? gotta push this thing for tha show....holla at me..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Nov 4 2009, 09:33 AM~15558256
> *any one got tha mad hook up on frame re-inforcement and chain bridge for my 81' coupe deville?? gotta push this thing for tha show....holla at me..
> *












clean caddy


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

preciate it djlatin... gotta finish her up for tha sho.. she'll look better when im done.. I got her sittin on some 14" spoke now...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Nov 4 2009, 10:24 AM~15558561
> *preciate it djlatin... gotta finish her up for tha sho.. she'll look better when im done.. I got her sittin on some 14" spoke now...
> *


Fineline hydaulics brb with the number 8323920745 ask for al


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2009, 10:46 AM~15559837
> *Fineline hydaulics brb with the number 8323920745 ask for al
> *


naw naw naw playa, al got plenty of work to do he dont need another car sliding in and putting mine on the back burner like noe's rear end (no **** )


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> > :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> > sssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppppppppp mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyynnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiigggggggggggggggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2009, 12:53 PM~15559905
> *naw naw naw playa, al got plenty of work to do he dont need another car sliding in and putting mine on the back burner like noe's rear end (no **** )
> *


U have one lowrider .....what u need another one for???


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

A HOMIE I am from Seattle Just got here to TEXAS. I BUILT LOW LOWZ out There if you need some work done hit me up I can do it all and I have all the tools from my shop that was in Washington. I can help u make 2 tha show. Heaz my #713-935 6734 ask 4 CJ


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2009, 01:07 PM~15560040
> *U have one lowrider .....what u need another one for???
> *


bawlas do it like that, i hear.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2009, 11:07 AM~15560040
> *U have one lowrider .....what u need another one for???
> *


to go to walmart and foodarama in


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Nov 4 2009, 07:33 AM~15558256
> *any one got tha mad hook up on frame re-inforcement and chain bridge for my 81' coupe deville?? gotta push this thing for tha show....holla at me..
> *


FINELINE
LOCOS
SHORTYS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 4 2009, 01:24 PM~15560188
> *FINELINE
> LOCOS
> SHORTYS
> *


dont forget about your homies at southside


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2009, 01:40 PM~15560341
> *dont forget about your homies at southside
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 1 2009, 06:23 PM~15530755
> *ill get it if i want it! :biggrin:  i dont play games! lol
> *


ONLY TIME WILL TELL HOMEBOA...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 12:50 PM~15538234
> *new car,new frame,new paint,at1 piston pumps on da bumperrrrrr..
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS GOOD.... DOUBLE PISTON?????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2009, 11:40 AM~15560341
> *dont forget about your homies at southside
> *


O YEAH, my homie robert  and the pasadena bigest cheerleading crew :biggrin: 
AND OFCOURSE TORRES EMPIRE SHOP, if u want MAGIC IN UR TRUNK  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 4 2009, 03:08 PM~15561154
> *O YEAH, my homie robert   and the pasadena bigest cheerleading crew
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2009, 10:53 AM~15559905
> *naw naw naw playa, al got plenty of work to do he dont need another car sliding in and putting mine on the back burner like noe's rear end (no **** )
> *


:uh: fuck yo bucket...my rear end(no ****) was a 15minute job so stfu...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2009, 04:04 PM~15561570
> *:uh: fuck yo bucket...my rear end(no ****) was a 15minute job so stfu...
> *


:roflmao:

you ready to nose up? i been waiting for* "loco 64 texas edition"* to be ready..but that wont be til 2015 at rate he going.


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

WOULD ANYONE SPONSER IN DOING MY CHAIN BRIDGE AND FRAME REINFORCEMENT?? SO I CAN MAKE IT TO THA SHOW ON TIME....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sponsor....explain :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 07:50 PM~15538234
> *new car,new frame,new paint,at1 piston pumps on da bumperrrrrr..
> 
> 
> ...


NO SHOW AGIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 08:54 PM~15538786
> *that dent came from the tires hittin the fenders.. no need to fix, cause it keeps coming back.. :biggrin:
> *


Put normal tires???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 4 2009, 06:28 PM~15562816
> *NO SHOW AGIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*magnificos car show special.. 
paint , stripes and patterns..


call for details...


832 372 0874 *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 4 2009, 05:28 PM~15562816
> *NO SHOW AGIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



COMO SEA NO LE GANAS A ESTE CARRO , SI SOLO LAS LLANTAS FUERAN LAS QUE LO HACEN VOLAR OTRA SERIA TU EXCUSA. :biggrin: 

MIRA EL TAMANO Y SON LAS MISMAS QUE TUS PAPIS DREAM TEAM TRAE Y COMO SEA ELLOS CON 3 PUMPS TAMPOCO NOS GANAN .

ESTE SI ES UN VERDADERO SHOW CAR NO COMO TU BOTE PATEADO DE TODA LA VIDA.


BUSCATE OTRA EXCUSA PARA CUANDO TE VEAMOS Y TE PATEMOS EL CULO CON TU CHINGADERA QUE SE PEGA EN 80 PULGADAS.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> Put normal tires???????????? :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> NORMAL TIRES SON LAS MISMMAS QUE TU TRAES HEATER. :uh: :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 4 2009, 05:28 PM~15562816
> *NO SHOW AGIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ESTE CARRO NO ES UN SHOW CAR ES UN HOPPER CAR Y ES MASDE SHOW 

TU CHINGADERA QUE SE PEGA EN 80 INCHES HEATER


:biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2009, 02:07 PM~15561608
> *:roflmao:
> 
> you ready to nose up?    i been waiting for "loco 64 texas edition" to be ready..but that wont be til 2015 at rate he going.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2009, 11:54 AM~15559909
> *Deeeeeeeezzzzzzzmuuuuttttthhhhaaaaafffffuuuuucccccckkkkiiinnnnnnnnnuuuuuttttttzzzzz....
> 
> Pero en espanol los huevos
> *


 MMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

EN ENGLISH MORE GAY *****


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 4 2009, 02:02 PM~15561099
> *CAR LOOKS GOOD.... DOUBLE PISTON?????
> *



YES SR AT1 PISTON PUMPS


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 4 2009, 03:06 AM~15557697
> *que onda tonio, si ya nomas les voy a dar una ultima chance a las bladers y si no jalan, voy a ir a levantarme unas de esas at1 pumps que hacen MAGIA :cheesy:
> *


 OK SR YA ES HORA DE QUE TE METAS AL JUEGO DE NUEVO TE ESTA QUEDANDO OTRAS SOLO POR DETALLES.

HAY QUE DARLES CARRILLA A LOS QUE BIENEN DE AFUERA AHY QUE LEVANTAR HTOW HOMIE.


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 4 2009, 05:39 PM~15563473
> *COMO SEA NO LE GANAS A ESTE CARRO , SI SOLO LAS LLANTAS FUERAN LAS QUE LO HACEN VOLAR OTRA SERIA TU EXCUSA. :biggrin:
> 
> MIRA EL TAMANO Y SON LAS MISMAS QUE  TUS PAPIS DREAM TEAM TRAE Y COMO SEA ELLOS CON 3 PUMPS  TAMPOCO NOS GANAN .
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2009, 05:13 PM~15563234
> *magnificos car show  special..
> paint , stripes and patterns..
> call for details...
> ...


on the grind....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2009, 11:04 AM~15560020
> *
> *


ole westchase living ass *****,,,check yo zip code....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Nov 4 2009, 03:40 AM~15557642
> *What up MARIO
> *


chillin and you!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 4 2009, 07:42 PM~15563504
> *ESTE CARRO NO ES UN SHOW CAR  ES UN  HOPPER CAR Y ES MASDE SHOW
> 
> TU  CHINGADERA QUE SE PEGA EN 80 INCHES HEATER
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 4 2009, 02:42 PM~15560935
> *ONLY TIME WILL TELL HOMEBOA...
> *


well its kind of not eazy!!  just wanted to get one shit cleard!! now i dont want to start shit or get peoples feelings hurt!!! but i just was wondering why people bitched about carshows haven to many rulez with the hop...  now that they get on the streets they still wanna have rulez :twak: ( tags,inspection,insurance,2 pumps, weight,radical,and so on)!!!! what ever happen to do it for fun !!! loose or win just do the damn thing!  peoples want to say where they toke there shit to and who did it! well them fools are doin it !!! if someone dont like it well do youre shit and shut them up !caint never make no one happy  fuck all this he said she said im going for the fun!!!! :0 :0 :0 just putting it out there if you have the plaque im comming for it!!!! :0 and if i dont get it well ill come again and again!!!! it dont stop!!! so lets all stop cryn and talkin shit just ...... never mind youll wont get what im sayn its been going on for ever!!!!!! im out!!!!! :twak: :twak: uffin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i need a sponsor for chrome to make the show :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 4 2009, 07:31 PM~15564834
> *i need a sponsor for chrome to make the show :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 4 2009, 08:34 PM~15564131
> *ole westchase living ass *****,,,check yo zip code....
> *


ain't moved yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*magnificos car show special.. 
paint , stripes and patterns..
call for details...
832 372 0874 *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2009, 07:44 PM~15564969
> *magnificos car show  special..
> paint , stripes and patterns..
> call for details...
> ...


spam :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

penis power


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 4 2009, 07:53 PM~15565076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x12 inches


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2009, 07:56 PM~15565110
> *fuck yeah..end of the yr time to stack.. droppin my prices lower bcuz my work is not that good
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 4 2009, 09:54 PM~15565083
> *penis power
> *


te gusta


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 4 2009, 07:59 PM~15565156
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


lol that too.
guess the houston topic was right!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2009, 08:01 PM~15565178
> *lol that too.
> guess the houston topic was right!
> *


lol.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ole ballin' sumnabish wears perry ellis, wtf????










i'm still on the fruit of the loom boxers.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

*BAYTOWN 281 CAR CLUB *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2009, 10:05 PM~15565231
> *ole ballin' sumnabish wears perry ellis, wtf????
> 
> 
> ...



that looks like the bathroom floor at the lowe's on 610/beechnut :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 4 2009, 10:18 PM~15565385
> *that looks like the bathroom floor at the lowe's on 610/beechnut  :ugh:
> *


i recognize those hairy legs
no ****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2009, 08:22 PM~15565429
> *i recognize those hairy legs
> no ****
> *


no latina that was ****... :uh:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 4 2009, 10:18 PM~15565385
> *that looks like the bathroom floor at the lowe's on 610/beechnut  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2009, 07:44 PM~15564969
> *magnificos car show  special..
> paint , stripes and patterns..
> call for details...
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 4 2009, 10:56 PM~15565771
> *:0  :0
> *


:wave: has the rest of the arrived from cali? :cheesy: 

ROBERTO G


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLABCITY C.C_@Nov 4 2009, 08:57 PM~15565782
> *:wave: has the rest of the arrived from cali?  :cheesy:
> 
> ROBERTO G
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 4 2009, 11:14 PM~15565940
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

double post


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 4 2009, 07:14 PM~15564644
> *well its kind of not eazy!!   just wanted to get one shit cleard!! now i dont want to start shit or get peoples feelings hurt!!! but i just was wondering why people bitched about carshows haven to many rulez with the hop...  now that they get on the streets they still wanna have rulez :twak:  ( tags,inspection,insurance,2 pumps, weight,radical,and so on)!!!! what ever happen to do it for fun !!! loose or win just do the damn thing!  peoples want to say where they toke there shit to and who did it! well them fools are doin it !!! if someone dont like it well do youre shit and shut them up !caint never make no one happy  fuck all this he said she said im going for the fun!!!! :0  :0  :0  just putting it out there if you have the plaque im comming for it!!!! :0 and if i dont get it well ill come again and again!!!! it dont stop!!! so lets all stop cryn and talkin shit just ...... never mind youll wont get what im sayn its been going on for ever!!!!!! im out!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  uffin:
> *


keep dreaming the plaque is going to be :biggrin: my :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cawk rydah_@Nov 4 2009, 10:24 PM~15565456
> *no latina that was ****... :uh:
> *


no mames!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 4 2009, 03:28 PM~15562816
> *NO SHOW AGIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: sounds like me!!! :angry:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 4 2009, 06:14 PM~15564644
> *well its kind of not eazy!!   just wanted to get one shit cleard!! now i dont want to start shit or get peoples feelings hurt!!! but i just was wondering why people bitched about carshows haven to many rulez with the hop...  now that they get on the streets they still wanna have rulez :twak:  ( tags,inspection,insurance,2 pumps, weight,radical,and so on)!!!! what ever happen to do it for fun !!! loose or win just do the damn thing!  peoples want to say where they toke there shit to and who did it! well them fools are doin it !!! if someone dont like it well do youre shit and shut them up !caint never make no one happy  fuck all this he said she said im going for the fun!!!! :0  :0  :0  just putting it out there if you have the plaque im comming for it!!!! :0 and if i dont get it well ill come again and again!!!! it dont stop!!! so lets all stop cryn and talkin shit just ...... never mind youll wont get what im sayn its been going on for ever!!!!!! im out!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  uffin:
> *


HAVENT SEEN U IN A LONG TIME!! :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 4 2009, 08:24 PM~15566070
> *keep  dreaming the plaque  is going to be :biggrin:  my  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :nono: ESA PLAQUE ES MIA...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> COMO SEA NO LE GANAS A ESTE CARRO , SI SOLO LAS LLANTAS FUERAN LAS QUE LO HACEN VOLAR OTRA SERIA TU EXCUSA. :biggrin:
> 
> MIRA EL TAMANO Y SON LAS MISMAS QUE TUS PAPIS DREAM TEAM TRAE Y COMO SEA ELLOS CON 3 PUMPS TAMPOCO NOS GANAN .
> 
> ...


NO SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













> > Put normal tires???????????? :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> >
> > NORMAL TIRES SON LAS MISMMAS QUE TU TRAES HEATER. :uh: :uh:
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 5 2009, 12:10 AM~15566501
> *Don't understand a word you just said,look it's plain and simple i've beat you all everytime we hop.You keep calling us out and not showing up!And the car looks better but you still have them big ass tracktor trailer tires on there,thats not lowriding.
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 4 2009, 10:55 PM~15565765
> *:uh:
> *



penis?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 4 2009, 11:10 PM~15566501
> *NO SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ok fucccccccckkkkkkkkkkk mother fucker


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 4 2009, 07:54 PM~15564412
> *chillin and you!
> *


Doing the same. When u coming by the tattoo shop to get tattooed


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 4 2009, 07:14 PM~15564644
> *well its kind of not eazy!!   just wanted to get one shit cleard!! now i dont want to start shit or get peoples feelings hurt!!! but i just was wondering why people bitched about carshows haven to many rulez with the hop...  now that they get on the streets they still wanna have rulez :twak:  ( tags,inspection,insurance,2 pumps, weight,radical,and so on)!!!! what ever happen to do it for fun !!! loose or win just do the damn thing!  peoples want to say where they toke there shit to and who did it! well them fools are doin it !!! if someone dont like it well do youre shit and shut them up !caint never make no one happy  fuck all this he said she said im going for the fun!!!! :0  :0  :0  just putting it out there if you have the plaque im comming for it!!!! :0 and if i dont get it well ill come again and again!!!! it dont stop!!! so lets all stop cryn and talkin shit just ...... never mind youll wont get what im sayn its been going on for ever!!!!!! im out!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  uffin:
> *


not if i get it first!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 5 2009, 01:13 AM~15568059
> *not if i get it first!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2009, 09:44 PM~15564969
> *magnificos car show  special..
> paint , stripes and patterns..
> call for details...
> ...


wow


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 4 2009, 04:28 PM~15562816
> *NO SHOW AGIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

we are gona keep that king of the streets plaque,... my homie said money aint no problem ,we are gona work on that green cutty  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam money aint a problem help me get my ls painted


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2009, 11:20 AM~15570952
> *dam money aint a problem help me get my ls painted
> *


lol, sure :cheesy: :biggrin: , just notice i said my homie,.. not me :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 5 2009, 01:16 PM~15570905
> *we are gona keep that king of the streets plaque,... my homie said money aint no problem ,we are gona work on that green cutty   :biggrin:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 5 2009, 01:26 PM~15570998
> *lol, sure :cheesy:  :biggrin: , just notice i said my homie,.. not me :biggrin:
> *


one of your big rim homies? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 5 2009, 11:26 AM~15570998
> *lol, sure :cheesy:  :biggrin: , just notice i said my homie,.. not me :biggrin:
> *


u are who u hang with...share the wealth...they didnt get that job, but they bidding on another one in louisana...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2009, 11:29 AM~15571023
> *one of your big rim homies?      :uh:
> *


proly :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2009, 11:30 AM~15571035
> *u are who u hang with...share the wealth...they didnt get that job, but they bidding on another one in louisana...
> *


kool, let me know, i ll make you a show frame for ur ls if u get me on that place  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2009, 12:16 PM~15571473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?, lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 5 2009, 01:16 PM~15570905
> *we are gona keep that king of the streets plaque,... my homie said money aint no problem ,we are gona work on that green cutty   :biggrin:
> *


ay guey! ballers!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2009, 12:35 PM~15571697
> *ay guey!  ballers!!!
> *


lol, magnolia ballerz


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 5 2009, 11:16 AM~15570905
> *we are gona keep that king of the streets plaque,... my homie said money aint no problem ,we are gona work on that green cutty   :biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE?????? WHEN YA'LL BRINGIN THAT GREEN CUTLASS OUT????


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 4 2009, 07:14 PM~15564644
> *well its kind of not eazy!!   just wanted to get one shit cleard!! now i dont want to start shit or get peoples feelings hurt!!! but i just was wondering why people bitched about carshows haven to many rulez with the hop...  now that they get on the streets they still wanna have rulez :twak:  ( tags,inspection,insurance,2 pumps, weight,radical,and so on)!!!! what ever happen to do it for fun !!! loose or win just do the damn thing!  peoples want to say where they toke there shit to and who did it! well them fools are doin it !!! if someone dont like it well do youre shit and shut them up !caint never make no one happy  fuck all this he said she said im going for the fun!!!! :0  :0  :0  just putting it out there if you have the plaque im comming for it!!!! :0 and if i dont get it well ill come again and again!!!! it dont stop!!! so lets all stop cryn and talkin shit just ...... never mind youll wont get what im sayn its been going on for ever!!!!!! im out!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  uffin:
> *


THATS COOL .. BUT U CAN'T HAVE STREET CARS ON 13'S HOPPIN AGAINST CARS ON MUD TIRES.ETC. THEY SHOULD BE COMPATABLE. ME, I DONT GIVE A FUCK. ITS JUST A GAME. YOU CRY U LOSE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 5 2009, 02:37 PM~15571710
> *lol, magnolia ballerz
> *


i'm in the wrong bizniz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 5 2009, 12:52 PM~15571888
> *SUP HOMIE?????? WHEN YA'LL BRINGIN THAT GREEN CUTLASS OUT????
> *


sup , should be out soon to retain the title :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 5 2009, 02:32 PM~15571655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, platinum debit card pimpin'


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 5 2009, 02:32 PM~15571655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, platinum debit card pimpin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

thanks cartier1, anyone know a good bodyman?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2009, 03:12 PM~15572101
> *thanks cartier1, anyone know a good bodyman?
> 
> 
> ...


hit up sic for the magnificos special!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2009, 03:15 PM~15572138
> *hit up sic for the magnificos special!
> *


looking for originality & his is only on paint special.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 5 2009, 03:20 PM~15572180
> *:|
> *


still aint cut the lac yet huh?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 5 2009, 02:15 PM~15572138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


southside customs can take care of ya.. we do metal work and everything..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 5 2009, 04:17 PM~15572814
> *lol
> 
> southside customs can take care of ya.. we do metal work and everything..
> *


will get with you later on that. picking up a parts car also.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2009, 03:23 PM~15572888
> *will get with you later on that.  picking up a parts car also.
> *


alrighty...

this sic btw..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 5 2009, 04:53 PM~15573233
> *alrighty...
> 
> this sic btw..
> *


no prob, mainly looking for bodywork & replacing panels.


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

what's a kind of batteries is everyone using these days?? anyone got tha hook up on batteries???


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

I'LL BE ON MY WAY TO H-TOWN IN JAN I'M TAKING A SOUVENOR FROM L.A


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Nov 5 2009, 05:51 PM~15573788
> *what's a kind of batteries is everyone using these days?? anyone got tha hook up on batteries???
> *


you can try battery express in ptown for some batteries. 


and i dont know about everyone else,but this what i got in the trunk..


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

that is a clean set up !! what those yellow top cost??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Nov 5 2009, 06:24 PM~15574086
> *that is a clean set up !! what those yellow top cost??
> *


 think i spent over $1700 on em. i wouldnt do it again.


but yeah, go to batteres express in pasadena.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 5 2009, 06:18 PM~15574011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 5 2009, 06:18 PM~15574011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



moving here?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2009, 01:30 PM~15571035
> *u are who u hang with...share the wealth...they didnt get that job, but they bidding on another one in louisana...
> *



then i'm a broke dick


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2009, 06:44 PM~15574334
> *think i spent over $1700  on em.    i wouldnt do it again.
> but yeah, go to batteres express in pasadena.
> *


and that ragety muthafucka still needs a paintjob


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Nov 5 2009, 03:51 PM~15573788
> *what's a kind of batteries is everyone using these days?? anyone got tha hook up on batteries???
> *


damn dude. you sure want a hook up on everything


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 5 2009, 05:34 PM~15574974
> *moving here?
> *


YEAH SIMON MY CARNAL LIVES THERE HWY 6 & WESTEIMER (SOMETHING LIKE THAT)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 5 2009, 04:18 PM~15574011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is clean.. like that color


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 06:34 PM~15575580
> *bitch is clean.. like that color
> *


THANX!! JUST TRYING TO SEE WHATS CRACKIN IN THE 713 PLANNING TO MOVE OUT THERE. NOT DONE WITH HER YET AD SOME PATTERNS & LIFT IT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 5 2009, 07:02 PM~15575908
> *THANX!! JUST TRYING TO SEE WHATS CRACKIN IN THE 713 PLANNING TO MOVE OUT THERE. NOT DONE WITH HER YET AD SOME PATTERNS & LIFT IT
> *


im a local painter.. check the topic in my sig..spray gun murder..

i got a 81 elco im finishing up..

aint shit crackin her in houston.. you got a bunch of real riders and a bunch of shit talkers..but thats in every city


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2009, 12:12 PM~15572101
> *thanks cartier1, anyone know a good bodyman?
> 
> 
> ...


hit up joe at PISTOLEROS PAINT AND AIR BRUSHIN!!!!713 382 0719...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Nov 5 2009, 02:51 PM~15573788
> *what's a kind of batteries is everyone using these days?? anyone got tha hook up on batteries???
> *


832 577 1731 TONY.... GIVE ME A CALL I'LL GIVE YOU A GOOD PRICE...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15575104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell em about your magnificos special


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 5 2009, 07:35 PM~15576273
> *x2
> tell em about your magnificos special
> *


yea ok
mr lonely..


get a life ***** or lose what you got left in it now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 06:50 PM~15576488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15576340
> *yea ok
> mr lonely..
> get a life ***** or lose what you got left in it now
> *


lol mr lonely


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

penis?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 5 2009, 07:33 PM~15576233
> *hit up joe at PISTOLEROS PAINT AND AIR BRUSHIN!!!!713 382 0719...
> *


call after next week though....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15576488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2009, 08:02 PM~15576647
> *call after next week though....
> *


mines already there!!! :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15576488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 5 2009, 07:02 PM~15575908
> *THANX!! JUST TRYING TO SEE WHATS CRACKIN IN THE 713 PLANNING TO MOVE OUT THERE. NOT DONE WITH HER YET AD SOME PATTERNS & LIFT IT
> *


sic 713 or pistoleros air brushing.. cant lose.. my members deal with both painters..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE+Nov 5 2009, 05:18 PM~15574011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY SIDE OF TOWN!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 5 2009, 11:03 PM~15577476
> *:0  :0  :0
> THATS MY SIDE OF TOWN!! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 5 2009, 11:05 PM~15577507
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 5 2009, 10:05 PM~15577507
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ITS TRUE :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 5 2009, 09:29 PM~15577715
> *:uh: ITS TRUE  :cheesy:
> *


wut up slick


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2009, 10:30 PM~15577724
> *wut up slick
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

princess i see u lurking...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2009, 07:19 PM~15576877
> *mines already there!!!  :0
> *


I SEEN IT!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Nov 5 2009, 09:02 PM~15575908
> *THANX!! JUST TRYING TO SEE WHATS CRACKIN IN THE 713 PLANNING TO MOVE OUT THERE. NOT DONE WITH HER YET AD SOME PATTERNS & LIFT IT
> *


fly coastone or Maurice from individuals out here


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 5 2009, 08:19 PM~15576877
> *mines already there!!!  :0
> *


mine be there next week soon as its done with the surgery


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLABCITY C.C_@Nov 5 2009, 11:59 PM~15579245
> *fly coastone or Maurice from individuals out here
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15576488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn am i the only one seeing that the pinstripe is not the same space from the center of the hood????? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLABCITY C.C_@Nov 5 2009, 11:59 PM~15579245
> *fly coastone or Maurice from individuals out here
> *


Betta have deep pockets....:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Nov 6 2009, 07:38 AM~15580508
> *damn am i the only one seeing that the pinstripe is not the same space from the center of the hood????? :uh:
> *


are you the only one looking to point something out..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Nov 6 2009, 09:38 AM~15580508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2009, 10:10 AM~15580706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 5 2009, 01:16 PM~15570905
> *we are gona keep that king of the streets plaque,... my homie said money aint no problem ,we are gona work on that green cutty   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: will see!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 5 2009, 02:55 PM~15571919
> *THATS COOL .. BUT U CAN'T HAVE STREET CARS ON 13'S HOPPIN AGAINST CARS ON MUD TIRES.ETC. THEY SHOULD BE COMPATABLE. ME, I DONT GIVE A FUCK. ITS JUST A GAME. YOU CRY U LOSE...
> *


ok now you see it like i do fuck it its a game!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 4 2009, 11:24 PM~15566070
> *keep  dreaming the plaque  is going to be :biggrin:  my  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont dream i do facts!!!! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 5 2009, 12:01 AM~15566414
> *HAVENT SEEN U IN A LONG TIME!! :uh:
> *


well im comming back !!! and with the same single with some changes to the setup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15576340
> *yea ok
> mr lonely..
> get a life ***** or lose what you got left in it now
> *


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2009, 07:53 AM~15580578
> *are you the only one looking to point something out..
> *


well damn homie if someone is gonna advertise their shit on here it might as well be good work dont get me wrong it will proably look good from 5 feet away but when u zoom in to show off your skills u kind of fuck yourself up point blank dont get mad at me i didnt pinstripe the shit and i really dont give a fuck it aint my ride :biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Nov 6 2009, 11:59 AM~15581773
> *well damn homie if someone is gonna advertise their shit on here it might as well be good work dont get me wrong it will proably look good from 5 feet away but when u zoom in to show off your skills u kind of fuck yourself up point blank dont get mad at me i didnt pinstripe the shit and i really dont give a fuck it aint my ride :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 

atleast that fucker doesnt give a fuck about what people say..people have been saying shit to his work , including some of his homies and myself, but he still post his shit and people still go to him. people seen the work and must like something about cus must of his customers are here in houston, its not like they seen pics


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 09:50 PM~15576488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15576488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 6 2009, 07:57 AM~15581121
> *well im comming back !!! and with the same single with some changes to the setup!!!  :biggrin:
> *


   ECHALE GANAS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLABCITY C.C_@Nov 6 2009, 12:03 PM~15581806
> *:0  :0
> 
> atleast that fucker doesnt give a fuck about what people say..people have been saying shit to his work , including some of his homies and myself, but he still post his shit and people still go to him. people seen the work  and must like something about cus must of his customers are here in houston, its not like they seen pics
> ...


i like work he did on my bucket.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

LMAO :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously.  



















here i am running a red.. cause i keep it real like that.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 5 2009, 11:03 PM~15577476
> *:0  :0  :0
> THATS MY SIDE OF TOWN!! :biggrin:
> *


Four corners for life.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2009, 10:13 AM~15581924
> *i like work he did on my bucket.
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2009, 10:19 AM~15581981
> *seriously.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
most of my (big rim friends) have gotn tickets at that light


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

to each his own laterz


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 6 2009, 08:45 AM~15581001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  will see!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 6 2009, 12:40 PM~15582194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deuce *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Nov 6 2009, 09:59 AM~15581773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2009, 01:21 PM~15582643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let him rattle the KFC bucket.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 6 2009, 01:24 PM~15582671
> *
> *


Shouldn't you be at work?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 6 2009, 11:29 AM~15582719
> *Don't let him rattle the KFC bucket.
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i know place hiring, if someone has a CDL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2009, 12:19 PM~15581981
> *seriously.
> 
> here i am running a red..  cause i keep it real like that.
> ...


surprised the flash bulbs haven't worn out after looking like a dj strobe light in the evenings.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2009, 10:38 AM~15582176
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2009, 11:11 AM~15582541
> *you wanna pick up a brush and try it..i garrantee youll give up before you even make it..ill even supply the brush and paint and teach you on ur own car..
> 
> should of just left ur comments to yourself..
> ...


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

i never said i was a painter or someone who does pinstripe and i dont care to learn from you then there would be two of us doing sloppy pinstriping in houston and yeah i bet for the price its good thats why everyone knows u get what u paid for so dont get all butt hurt homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Nov 6 2009, 04:12 PM~15584266
> *i never said i was a painter or someone who does pinstripe and i dont care to learn from you then there would be two of us doing sloppy pinstriping in houston and yeah i bet for the price its good thats why everyone knows u get what u paid for so dont get all butt hurt homie
> *


mayne


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Nov 6 2009, 07:38 AM~15580508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne.....TELL EM HOW U REALLY FEEL :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2009, 04:17 PM~15584307
> *WERE ALL USE TO HIS CROOKEDNESS ALREADY...........ESPECIALLY
> *


we kinda start thinking thats way it suppose to be


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Nov 6 2009, 04:23 PM~15584376
> *lol
> *


crooked pinstripe mafia.. watch your back! only we can talk shit bout our charcoal colored friend mother fk'r :guns:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

personally i just dont give a fuck lmao :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 6 2009, 11:29 AM~15582719
> *Don't let him rattle the KFC bucket.
> *


huh???


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2009, 04:58 PM~15584735
> *huh???
> *


Never mind it went right over your head. You ready to spread some bondo on the dash tomorrow?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 6 2009, 02:56 PM~15584718
> *hno:
> *


 what's up wed this haters


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

bout to take flight...












1988 road flares :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 6 2009, 03:24 PM~15584976
> *bout to take flight...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 6 2009, 08:50 AM~15581057
> *ok now you see it like i do fuck it its a game!!!! :biggrin:
> *










8 battery single pump .no weight no trailer tires. NOW YOU SEE IT LIKE I DO . NO EXCUSES HOMIE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 6 2009, 05:29 PM~15585015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 6 2009, 03:29 PM~15585015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


atleast it got the bumper moldings alot of owners of the 78-80 forget about them... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 6 2009, 05:29 PM~15585015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


vamos a ver este carro en Magnificos?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 6 2009, 03:33 PM~15585044
> *vamos a ver este carro en Magnificos?
> *


YA SABES BAMOS POR LA PLACA .


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2009, 03:17 PM~15584307
> *WERE ALL USE TO HIS CROOKEDNESS ALREADY...........ESPECIALLY ME :happysad:
> *


X2 :biggrin: 
Crooked or not he still gets down...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 6 2009, 05:29 PM~15585015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t-tops?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 6 2009, 05:24 PM~15584976
> *bout to take flight...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

I procrastinate on work being done on my car because I'm pretty picky with who touches my car but I have seen enough to let him get down on it. There is no such thing as perfect but even the best had to start somewhere. When I finally get mine to him and after he blows up it can be said I had him bless the big Linc at one time. Keep up the good work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 6 2009, 05:29 PM~15585015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good!! but will it do what you say for single!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 now dont tell me what you got cuz i role single all the way!!! :0 :0 :0 and for exuses have i ever made one !!!!! :0 :0 hell fuck no!!!!! i just hop the bitch!!!!! i dont care what you have under the hood or trunk!!! just hop!! :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 6 2009, 05:29 PM~15585015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and yeah!! im tryn to get some 13's cuz i heard 14's are to big !!!!! but if i caint im sorry i only have 14's :twak: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 6 2009, 04:29 PM~15585505
> *I procrastinate on work being done on my car because I'm pretty picky with who touches my car but I have seen enough to let him get down on it. There is no such thing as perfect but even the best had to start somewhere. When I finally get mine to him and after he blows up it can be said I had him bless the big Linc at one time. Keep up the good work
> *


Dat wat they all say......untill the side of ur car looks like a heart monitor....:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 6 2009, 06:50 PM~15585670
> *Dat wat they all say......untill the side of ur car looks like a heart monitor....:0 :roflmao:
> *












looking like Mohammed Ali pinstriped that bitch.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone got some 13s for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

damn this bitch fine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2009, 05:27 PM~15585966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INMODAFUCKINDEEDD!!!!!



Weres da myspace link???? :happysad:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 6 2009, 03:24 PM~15584976
> *bout to take flight...
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 6 2009, 03:29 PM~15585015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 6 2009, 03:00 PM~15584755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 6 2009, 08:55 AM~15581098
> *i dont dream i do facts!!!! :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

i got 2 pro hopper pumps i want to trade for a set of 13x7 knock offs with tires for my malibu.there the x series.with one dump each.let me know thanks email is [email protected] dont get on computer much


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 6 2009, 07:27 PM~15585966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bolt ons


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

22x10.5 22x9 5x4.5 5x4.75 $950 obo Lexani tires lots of meat left! I didnt clean them but you get the idea


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

HTOWNTEAM84BUCKET..ARE WE GUNNA C THIS POS AT MAGNIFICOS AGAIN THIS YR. :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 









AND DAMN ,PUT SUM BRAKES IN THE BACK DRUMS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Nov 6 2009, 10:34 PM~15587714
> *HTOWNTEAM84BUCKET..ARE WE GUNNA C THIS POS AT MAGNIFICOS AGAIN THIS YR. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


brooklyn bridge axle. classic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Nov 6 2009, 10:34 PM~15587714
> *HTOWNTEAM84BUCKET..ARE WE GUNNA C THIS POS AT MAGNIFICOS AGAIN THIS YR. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 6 2009, 11:26 AM~15582061
> *Four corners for life.
> *



:guns: :guns: ALREADY!! :guns: :guns: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

IBET WITH ALL DAT METAL HE CUT OFF, HE PROBALY MADE ENOUGH AT THE SCRAP YARD TO BUY ANOTHER CUTTY..


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Nov 6 2009, 09:34 PM~15587714
> *HTOWNTEAM84BUCKET..ARE WE GUNNA C THIS POS AT MAGNIFICOS AGAIN THIS YR. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: Y car so high...is it 4x4 :dunno: 
im just sayin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 6 2009, 08:50 PM~15587827
> *:dunno: Y car so high...is it 4x4  :dunno:
> im just sayin
> *


thats so u dont have to get telescopic strokes for the back..and he had xtra metal so why not go custom??


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2009, 11:06 PM~15587985
> *thats so u dont have to get telescopic strokes for the back..and he had xtra metal so why not go custom??
> *


and chains are only on there, so nobody steals it


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2009, 10:06 PM~15587985
> *thats so u dont have to get telescopic strokes for the back..and he had xtra metal so why not go custom??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2009, 09:12 PM~15588036
> *and chains are only on there, so nobody steals it
> 
> *


steal what.. some homedepot square tubing and hand me down cylinders


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2009, 10:36 PM~15587730
> *brooklyn bridge axle. classic
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2009, 01:30 PM~15584467
> *crooked pinstripe mafia..  watch your back!  only we can talk shit bout our charcoal colored friend mother fk'r      :guns:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Nov 6 2009, 07:34 PM~15587714
> *HTOWNTEAM84BUCKET..ARE WE GUNNA C THIS POS AT MAGNIFICOS AGAIN THIS YR. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


u wanna nose up?








since u talking shit!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 6 2009, 07:50 PM~15587827
> *:dunno: Y car so high...is it 4x4  :dunno:
> im just sayin
> *


why did your monte all buckeled???? :uh: and why did your frame crack??? :dunno: TOO MUCH WEIGHT NO GATE!!! :uh:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

I WAS JUS STATIN THE OBVIOUS. IS IT EVEN GOIN TO RUN THIS YR.. 
OR TAKE 6 LOCOS TO PUSH IT ON A TRAILOR..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2009, 08:06 PM~15587985
> *thats so u dont have to get telescopic strokes for the back..and he had xtra metal so why not go custom??
> *


  AND AS I LEARN MORE AND MORE,,, I COME TO FIND OUT I DONT NEED TELESCOPICS!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Nov 6 2009, 09:31 PM~15588636
> *I WAS JUS STATIN THE OBVIOUS. IS IT EVEN GOIN TO RUN THIS YR..
> OR TAKE 6 LOCOS TO PUSH IT ON A TRAILOR..
> *


SOUNDS LIKE YOUR WORRIED MORE THAN ME!!! :uh: ARE YOU TAKING A HOPPER???


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

Got a football board for the. Cowboys vs Raiders on Thanksgiving Day..Its $60 a square. .Each quarter pays $500 forward..$250 backwards...Neighbors. split $300, 4 neighbors get $75, 3 neighbors get $100 each, 2 neighbors get $150 each.. Overall stats pay $650... NO OVERTIME. .Hit me up @281-210-9465 if anyone is interested. . Also will be doing a Super Bowl board at$100 a square with BIGGER. payout..


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 6 2009, 10:33 PM~15588649
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOUR WORRIED MORE THAN ME!!! :uh:  ARE YOU TAKING A HOPPER???
> *


IM DRIVING MY CAR.. ILL SEE YOU ON I-10 WITH YO SHIT GETTIN TOWED... CUZ WE KNO DAT BUCKET WONT MAKE IT OUT OF CHANNELVIEW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 6 2009, 04:47 PM~15585654
> *and yeah!! im tryn to get some 13's cuz i heard 14's are to big !!!!! but if i caint im sorry i only have 14's :twak:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


damn!!!!, :roflmao: :roflmao: agreed, 13s are lowrider, 14 s are still ok, but you havnt see some of these hoppers with ballons tires homie :biggrin: ,


now just watch, i just made a simple comment and peps are gona get butt hurt and start talkng shit  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 6 2009, 10:33 PM~15588649
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOUR WORRIED MORE THAN ME!!! :uh:  ARE YOU TAKING A HOPPER???
> *


doubt it, probly just another cheerleader wuey :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Nov 6 2009, 09:41 PM~15588693
> *IM DRIVING MY CAR.. ILL SEE YOU ON I-10 WITH YO SHIT GETTIN TOWED... CUZ WE KNO DAT BUCKET WONT MAKE IT OUT OF CHANNELVIEW
> *


MY BUCKET DONT STAY IN CHANNELVIEW HOMIE THATS WHERE YOUR WRONG, AND YOU WONT SEE ME PULLING A CAR ON A TRAILOR I'LL BE DRIVING MY SHIT!!!   U FORGOT A HAVE CARS NOT A CAR... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 6 2009, 11:02 PM~15589361
> *doubt it, probly just another cheerleader wuey :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LAS







ME LA PELAN...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 7 2009, 12:39 AM~15589579
> *LAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BE BACK IN A WEEK :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 :0 oh shit im back


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 5 2009, 07:33 PM~15576233
> *hit up joe at PISTOLEROS PAINT AND AIR BRUSHIN!!!!713 382 0719...
> *


best fucken painter in town


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 6 2009, 09:06 PM~15587985
> *thats so u dont have to get telescopic strokes for the back..and he had xtra metal so why not go custom??
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 7 2009, 12:49 AM~15589837
> *best fucken painter in town
> *


Y ES DE TAMAULIPAS EL PRIMO!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 7 2009, 01:59 AM~15589874
> *Y ES DE TAMAULIPAS EL PRIMO!!  :biggrin:
> *


ES DE LA COMPANIA? hno: hno: hno: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Nov 6 2009, 10:31 PM~15588639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2009, 09:52 AM~15590941
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick: :h5: oh shit i see trouble


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 7 2009, 10:35 AM~15591181
> *:buttkick:  :h5: oh shit i see trouble
> *


not me...


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Nov 6 2009, 08:34 PM~15587714
> *HTOWNTEAM84BUCKET..ARE WE GUNNA C THIS POS AT MAGNIFICOS AGAIN THIS YR. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 7 2009, 12:39 AM~15589579
> *LAS
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE ME A 
P 

GIVE ME A 

O

GIVE ME A 

S


WHAT DOES DAT SPELL!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Check this out, they shoe at 3:53 my old chop top monte and the cutty :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-18mnzvvF1w


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

who's got some cheap china adapters they wanna get rid of? 5 on 4.75" bolt pattern aka impala, gbody, etc.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 07:25 PM~15593530
> *who's got some cheap china adapters they wanna get rid of?  5 on 4.75" bolt pattern aka impala, gbody, etc.
> *


I believe I have a set in the garage. no spinners though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

candy paint sweets and dank its a family affair

09-u.g.k.-family_affair-sut.mp3 - 6.77MB


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 6 2009, 11:30 PM~15588628
> *why did your monte all buckeled???? :uh:  and why did your frame crack???  :dunno:  TOO MUCH WEIGHT NO GATE!!! :uh:
> *


first of all tha frame waz already fuck when i got it....an yea i put weight in it but at least i waz able to drive my hopper to any pit an waz able to STOP with my FOOT ON A PETAL instead of ten ppl....im just sayin....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 06:25 PM~15593530
> *who's got some cheap china adapters they wanna get rid of?  5 on 4.75" bolt pattern aka impala, gbody, etc.
> *


you know better than that..............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 7 2009, 06:45 PM~15593955
> *first of all tha frame waz already fuck when i got it....an yea i put weight in it but at least i waz able to drive my hopper to any pit an waz able to STOP with my FOOT ON A PETAL instead of ten ppl....im just sayin....
> *


ha,, that ***** said ysbba dabba doo brakes....


all gate no weight, why would ilie


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 7 2009, 07:49 PM~15593989
> *ha,, that ***** said ysbba dabba doo brakes....
> all gate no weight, why would ilie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvdHIaNYW8


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2009, 08:07 PM~15594144
> *
> *


wat up cuz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 7 2009, 07:08 PM~15594156
> *wat up
> *


what up ? im chillin taking care of the fam.. whats up with whores revenge??


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

tryin to finish tha daily whore an then it all about tha single pump hopper....know as whores revenge.....which will be a street hopper an drive wherever it can to hop an stop on its own....im just sayin...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 7 2009, 07:23 PM~15594266
> *tryin to finish tha daily whore an then it all about tha single pump hopper....know as whores revenge.....which will be a street hopper an drive wherever it can to hop an stop on its own....im just sayin...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 yea i feel that...keep it lowriding.. :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 7 2009, 08:24 PM~15594276
> *:0 yea i feel that...keep it lowriding.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: dats da only way to go


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 7 2009, 06:25 PM~15593530
> *who's got some cheap china adapters they wanna get rid of?  5 on 4.75" bolt pattern aka impala, gbody, etc.
> *



:uh: :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Nov 7 2009, 08:46 PM~15593970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya'll fools gay thinkin bout nutz :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

aby body got some cheap chrome 13s for sale


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Spam Time


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 7 2009, 12:30 AM~15588628
> *why did your monte all buckeled???? :uh:  and why did your frame crack???  :dunno:  TOO MUCH WEIGHT NO GATE!!! :uh:
> *


 e weuy what car is this!!! :roflmao: that had too much weight hope it was not a single!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

the single pump category is hot, here is the list:
pancho green cutlass
tony lincoln
mario cuttlass
tony browns friend
whores revenge
big money
sic
kenny??? rumors on the air with the ls :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 7 2009, 11:04 PM~15595583
> *the single pump category is hot, here is the list:
> pancho green cutlass
> tony lincoln
> ...


i chochi


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 7 2009, 11:09 PM~15595622
> *i chochi
> *


tambien


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 01:04 AM~15595583
> *the single pump category is hot, here is the list:
> pancho green cutlass
> tony lincoln
> ...



:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 7 2009, 11:27 PM~15595721
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :scrutinize: ??, whats up , do we need to add u on that hot list :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 01:41 AM~15595816
> *:scrutinize: ??, whats up , do we need to add u on that hot list :biggrin:
> *


soon grass hopper very soon!!!!! running,driving,and clean no junk!!! YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT (HOUSTON STYLEZ)... keep it street and clean...anybody can put pumps on a clunker weight it down but that dont make it a hopper....there aint a clean single out there NOT YET anyways  all JUNK!!!!! and on a trailer.....jus sayin!!!!!! 

the whore might have had weight but that cars frame was fucked before we even got it so it was just like fuck it cause there wasnt nothing better to do or anybody worth serving.....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 7 2009, 11:59 PM~15595897
> *...there aint a clean single out there NOT YET anyways  all JUNK!!!!! and on a trailer.....jus sayin!!!!
> *










talk is cheap !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 7 2009, 11:04 PM~15595583
> *the single pump category is hot, here is the list:
> pancho green cutlass
> tony lincoln
> ...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT UP VIC???? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this is gona get good :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 8 2009, 12:31 AM~15596047
> *WHAT UP VIC???? :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie, how that cutty coming up


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 12:33 AM~15596055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE SO..............


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 12:34 AM~15596060
> *whats up homie, how that cutty coming up
> *


PRETTY GOOD, JUST HAVE TO WORK OUT SOME BUGS.. YOU KNOW...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 02:20 AM~15595991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE PROOF IS IN THE PICS!!!!!ALL IM SAYIN IS TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE AND DONT HOP JUNK!!!!IF UR NOT HOPPIN JUNK THEN THE COMMENT AINT MEANT FOR YOU IF YOU TAKE IT TO HEART THEN THAT MIGHT MEAN YOUR HOPPIN JUNK...




OH AND I HAVE SOME ZIPP TIES FOR THAT HOSE YOU HAVE HANGIN AND SOME EAGLE ONE WILL WORK MAGIC ON THOSE RIMS AND JUST A LIL ARMOR ALL WILL HELP WITH THE SHINE...  JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE TO HELP!!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 7 2009, 02:01 PM~15592804
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


da funniest thing about that is that i beat you with that ugly as bridge AND THAT I GOT THAT IDEA FROM YOUR CAR THE ONLY THING I DIDNT DO IS THEM CUSTOM FENDER SKIRTS!!!! :uh: U SHOULDNT BE LAUGHING.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

OOOOHHHH SHIT.....
ITS GONA GET SPICY IN THIS MUTHA...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 7 2009, 10:04 PM~15595583
> *the single pump category is hot, here is the list:
> pancho green cutlass
> tony lincoln
> ...


 :uh: :dunno: :nono: hno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 7 2009, 11:20 PM~15595991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES YOUR STREET CAR??? :uh: :cheesy: QUIT POSTING PICS OF SOMEONE ELSES CAR AND POST YOUR OWN....... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 7 2009, 11:40 PM~15596100
> *THE PROOF IS IN THE PICS!!!!!ALL IM SAYIN IS TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE AND DONT HOP JUNK!!!!IF UR NOT HOPPIN JUNK THEN THE COMMENT AINT MEANT FOR YOU IF YOU TAKE IT TO HEART THEN THAT MIGHT MEAN YOUR HOPPIN JUNK...
> OH AND I HAVE SOME ZIPP TIES FOR THAT HOSE YOU HAVE HANGIN AND SOME EAGLE ONE WILL WORK MAGIC ON THOSE RIMS AND JUST A LIL ARMOR ALL WILL HELP WITH THE SHINE...  JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE TO HELP!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 01:07 AM~15596207
> *WHERES YOUR STREET CAR??? :uh:  :cheesy:  QUIT POSTING PICS OF SOMEONE ELSES CAR AND POST YOUR OWN....... :biggrin:
> *


el amigo pinsa que su carro es el mejor en una pompa que ay puro jonke en houston .nunca presumo lo que no tengo . nunca dije que era mi carro. pero si lo estoy asien i ba a estar listo para magnificos


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 12:12 AM~15596214
> *el  amigo pinsa  que su carro es el mejor en una pompa  que ay puro jonke en houston .nunca presumo lo que no tengo . nunca dije que era mi carro.  pero si lo estoy asien i ba a estar listo  para magnificos
> *


PENSE QUE EL CARRO YA ESTABA LISTO? QUE LEPER NO LO HISO, TE REFIERES A QUE TU LO VAS HACER BRINCAR QUE NO? YO SE QUE SI VA A JALAR GRACIAS A LO QUE TE A TONIO TE A ENSENADO....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> da funniest thing about that is that i beat you with that ugly as bridge AND THAT I GOT THAT IDEA FROM YOUR CAR THE ONLY THING I DIDNT DO IS THEM CUSTOM FENDER SKIRTS!!!! :uh: U SHOULDNT BE LAUGHING.... :biggrin:
> [/quo lol es tu carro tu lo modificastes se estan riendo de tu jale :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 01:15 AM~15596223
> *PENSE QUE EL CARRO YA ESTABA LISTO? QUE LEPER NO LO HISO, TE REFIERES A QUE TU LO VAS HACER BRINCAR QUE NO? YO SE QUE SI VA A JALAR GRACIAS A LO QUE TE A TONIO TE A ENSENADO....
> *


 to la jente aprende de alguien mas .tonio es un buen amigo no es CULO si quieres bolar ay estamos para ayudarte . :biggrin: si quieres que la jente siga riendose de ti tu sabes :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> > da funniest thing about that is that i beat you with that ugly as bridge AND THAT I GOT THAT IDEA FROM YOUR CAR THE ONLY THING I DIDNT DO IS THEM CUSTOM FENDER SKIRTS!!!! :uh: U SHOULDNT BE LAUGHING.... :biggrin:
> > [/quo lol es tu carro tu lo modificastes se estan riendo de tu jale :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 12:22 AM~15596249
> *to la jente aprende  de alguien mas .tonio es un buen amigo no es CULO si quieres bolar ay estamos para  ayudarte .  :biggrin:  si quieres que la jente siga  riendose de ti  tu sabes  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TINES CHISTES WUEY!!!!!! YA ERA HORA QUE TU CARRO BRINCARA HOMIE PORQUE TU NUNCA PUDISTE, YO VOY A SEGUIR TRATANDO HABER QUE PASA Y SI NO PUEDO LO BUENO ES QUE LO INTENTE....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 12:40 AM~15596100
> *THE PROOF IS IN THE PICS!!!!!ALL IM SAYIN IS TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE AND DONT HOP JUNK!!!!IF UR NOT HOPPIN JUNK THEN THE COMMENT AINT MEANT FOR YOU IF YOU TAKE IT TO HEART THEN THAT MIGHT MEAN YOUR HOPPIN JUNK...
> OH AND I HAVE SOME ZIPP TIES FOR THAT HOSE YOU HAVE HANGIN AND SOME EAGLE ONE WILL WORK MAGIC ON THOSE RIMS AND JUST A LIL ARMOR ALL WILL HELP WITH THE SHINE...  JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE TO HELP!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 12:49 AM~15596144
> *da funniest thing about that is that i beat you with that ugly as bridge AND THAT I GOT THAT IDEA FROM YOUR CAR THE ONLY THING I DIDNT DO IS THEM CUSTOM FENDER SKIRTS!!!! :uh:  U SHOULDNT BE LAUGHING.... :biggrin:
> *


fender skirts, do they make fender skirts for cuttlass :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 8 2009, 12:51 AM~15596151
> *OOOOHHHH SHIT.....
> ITS GONA GET SPICY IN THIS MUTHA...
> *


x2


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> > da funniest thing about that is that i beat you with that ugly as bridge AND THAT I GOT THAT IDEA FROM YOUR CAR THE ONLY THING I DIDNT DO IS THEM CUSTOM FENDER SKIRTS!!!! :uh: U SHOULDNT BE LAUGHING.... :biggrin:
> > [/quo lol es tu carro tu lo modificastes se estan riendo de tu jale :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> K onda brown con estos pre k's siempre buscandoo escusas k saquen carros y no escusas paresn mujeres nunca les das satisfacion pero bueno k se metan el shine y las zip ties ya sabes tal ves les da miedo por eso ablan ya quisieran poder brincar o usar un carro como ese para hopper


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Maaaaaaannnn looks like yall back up in this bitch trippin


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 7 2009, 11:04 PM~15595583
> *the single pump category is hot, here is the list:
> pancho green cutlass
> tony lincoln
> ...


no trucks?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 01:11 AM~15596300
> *fender skirts, do they make fender skirts for cuttlass :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BROWN CAN MAKE THEM!!!! :biggrin: HE'LL PROBABLY HOOK U UP...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 08:35 AM~15597214
> *BROWN CAN MAKE THEM!!!! :biggrin:  HE'LL PROBABLY HOOK U UP...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 8 2009, 04:02 AM~15596713
> *K onda brown con estos pre k's siempre buscandoo escusas k saquen carros y no escusas paresn mujeres nunca les das satisfacion pero bueno k se metan el shine y las zip ties ya sabes tal ves les da miedo por eso ablan ya quisieran poder brincar o usar un carro como ese para hopper
> *


PRE K'S???? YOU TALK LIKE U KNOW A LOT!!! NO DICE EL BROWN QUE EL ES QUE ESTA HACIENDO TU CARRO BRINCAR??? MIEDO? :uh: TU CARRO ESTA CHINGON PERO NO ES EL MEJOR NOMAS PORQUE PAGASTE 8,000 EN PAGOS, EL CARLOS LE HISO CHINGOS DE JALE PERO NO VALE TANTA FERIA ASI HOMIE Y DISCULPA QUE TE DIGA PERO TE CHINGARON CON ESE CARRO...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 03:25 AM~15596254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2009, 07:42 AM~15597241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: U REALLY DONT HAVE SHIT TOO DO HUH????? :biggrin: GO GET U SOME WINGS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 10:44 AM~15597254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  U REALLY DONT HAVE SHIT TOO DO HUH?????  :biggrin:  GO GET U SOME WINGS!!! :biggrin:
> *


working on bowl of menudo already  


and no. call me mr lonely :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard, hoppers4life
:uh: :uh: :uh: 








hno: hno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 8 2009, 05:02 AM~15596713
> *K onda brown con estos pre k's siempre buscandoo escusas k saquen carros y no escusas paresn mujeres nunca les das satisfacion pero bueno k se metan el shine y las zip ties ya sabes tal ves les da miedo por eso ablan ya quisieran poder brincar o usar un carro como ese para hopper
> *


ya sabes son los numero 1 en excusas. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 8 2009, 08:50 AM~15597274
> *rollin-hard, hoppers4life
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shiet el amigo seme aguita no quiere mejor sale con excusas :biggrin: esebato no es de tamaulipas ya sabes como somos los de tamauilipas no andamos con excusas si seba aser que se aga :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 08:53 AM~15597288
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shiet el amigo seme aguita no quiere mejor sale con excusas  :biggrin: esebato no es de tamaulipas  ya sabes como somos los de tamauilipas no andamos con excusas  si seba aser  que se aga :biggrin:
> *


ay guey en que trabaja el muchacho ???? :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 12:40 AM~15596100
> *THE PROOF IS IN THE PICS!!!!!ALL IM SAYIN IS TAKE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE AND DONT HOP JUNK!!!!IF UR NOT HOPPIN JUNK THEN THE COMMENT AINT MEANT FOR YOU IF YOU TAKE IT TO HEART THEN THAT MIGHT MEAN YOUR HOPPIN JUNK...
> OH AND I HAVE SOME ZIPP TIES FOR THAT HOSE YOU HAVE HANGIN AND SOME EAGLE ONE WILL WORK MAGIC ON THOSE RIMS AND JUST A LIL ARMOR ALL WILL HELP WITH THE SHINE...  JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE TO HELP!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey homie i have a trunck lock for your trunck. make your car junk wen you open when a flat srewdriver  JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE TO HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 12:09 AM~15595946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 08:42 AM~15597240
> *PRE K'S???? YOU TALK LIKE U KNOW A LOT!!! NO DICE EL BROWN QUE EL ES QUE ESTA HACIENDO TU CARRO BRINCAR??? MIEDO? :uh: TU CARRO ESTA CHINGON PERO NO ES EL MEJOR NOMAS PORQUE PAGASTE 8,000 EN PAGOS, EL CARLOS LE HISO CHINGOS DE JALE PERO NO VALE TANTA FERIA ASI HOMIE Y DISCULPA QUE TE DIGA PERO TE CHINGARON CON ESE CARRO...
> *


Se mas k tu y tus 20 years experience and money talks bull shit walks u don't see me pullin strings or traden cars to get junk so pay up and maybe noone will talk about you homie


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 8 2009, 09:17 AM~15597389
> *Se mas k tu y tus 20 years experience and money talks bull shit walks u don't see me pullin strings or traden cars to get junk so pay up and maybe noone will talk about you homie
> *


Mejor k tu si o ya se t olvido quien te chingo a ti estos ultimos dos magnificos and it was my first time building a hopper


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 8 2009, 08:01 AM~15597103
> *Maaaaaaannnn looks like yall back up in this bitch trippin
> *


mmm hmmmmm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 7 2009, 11:04 PM~15595583
> *the single pump category is hot, here is the list:
> pancho green cutlass
> tony lincoln
> ...


unless mr pistoleros works day and night, my car wont be painted in time for the show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

unless a car has a full frame wrap it has no business being a called a hopper, im just sayin. and theres only a handful of cars that have a full frame wrap and i cant think of any of them they are driveable with the exception of sic's el co...how many full frame wrap cars have been on the streets in houston. hoppers most important feature is the frame, not how much shit u can cram in the trunk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 12:07 PM~15597670
> *unless mr pistoleros works day and night, my car wont be painted in time for the show
> *


bawlas like you got a spare drop top you can take to show.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i gotta work that weekend anyways


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 11:20 AM~15597738
> *i gotta work that weekend anyways
> *



lucky for you, we offer a 'show your car for you' service.

reasonable rates :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 10:10 AM~15597683
> *unless a car has a full frame wrap it has no business being a called a hopper, im just sayin. and theres only a handful of cars that have a full frame wrap and i cant think of any of them they are driveable with the exception of sic's el co...how many full frame wrap cars have been on the streets in houston.  hoppers most important feature is the frame, not how much shit u can cram in the trunk
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 8 2009, 10:23 AM~15597753
> *lucky for you, we offer a 'show your car for you' service.
> 
> reasonable rates :biggrin:
> *


ill take the extra overtime in these times..dont know how long it will last so better get paid while its there, namean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 8 2009, 12:23 PM~15597753
> *lucky for you, we offer a 'show your car for you' service.
> 
> reasonable rates :biggrin:
> *


take mine then


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 10:07 AM~15597670
> *unless mr pistoleros works day and night, my car wont be painted in time for the show
> *


PISTOLEROS :0 :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 11:07 AM~15597670
> *unless mr pistoleros works day and night, my car wont be painted in time for the show
> *



sic elco :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 12:04 AM~15595583
> *the single pump category is hot, here is the list:
> pancho green cutlass
> tony lincoln
> ...



SIC ELCO AND SANTOS BLAZER 2 MORE FOR THE LIST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 08:35 AM~15597214
> *BROWN CAN MAKE THEM!!!! :biggrin:  HE'LL PROBABLY HOOK U UP...
> *


WHAT? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 11:01 AM~15597939
> *PISTOLEROS :0  :0
> *


nothing fancy, stock color with pearly....add patterns maybe next year. shit is gona sit outside so im not trying to do a whole lot to it. let me park it at your house in garage :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

packing. found like 97192374893 lowrider mags. finna toss em, unless someone wants em.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 11:28 AM~15598099
> *nothing fancy, stock color with pearly....add patterns maybe next year. shit is gona sit outside so im not trying to do a whole lot to it. let me park it at your house in garage  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2009, 11:31 AM~15598110
> *packing.  found like 97192374893 lowrider mags.    finna toss em, unless someone wants em.
> *


NEED 1996 MARCH ISSUE, WHEN THEY FEATURE MAGNOLIAS FINEST, ABLE'S EGIPTIAN GOLD,CUTLASS, CAR IS ON THE COME BACK, HATS THE WORD ON THE STREET :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 01:38 PM~15598157
> *NEED 1996 MARCH ISSUE, WHEN THEY FEATURE MAGNOLIAS FINEST, ABLE'S EGIPTIAN GOLD,CUTLASS,  CAR IS ON THE COME BACK, HATS THE WORD ON THE STREET :biggrin:
> *


if i see it, i'll let you know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 11:38 AM~15598157
> *NEED 1996 MARCH ISSUE, WHEN THEY FEATURE MAGNOLIAS FINEST, ABLE'S EGIPTIAN GOLD,CUTLASS,  CAR IS ON THE COME BACK, HATS THE WORD ON THE STREET :biggrin:
> *


pancho still has it.. seen it a while back at the shop


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 7 2009, 11:04 PM~15595583
> *the single pump category is hot, here is the list:
> pancho green cutlass
> tony lincoln
> ...


mayne bubbles in the mix...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 11:49 AM~15598237
> *pancho  still has it.. seen it a while back at the shop
> *


YUP, his gona touch it up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2009, 12:31 PM~15598110
> *packing.  found like 97192374893 lowrider mags.    finna toss em, unless someone wants em.
> *


let me get 2002 and up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 10:07 AM~15597670
> *unless mr pistoleros works day and night, my car wont be painted in time for the show
> *


   great painter


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 8 2009, 12:04 PM~15598329
> *mayne bubbles in the mix...
> *


wut up homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 8 2009, 12:43 PM~15598586
> *wut up homie
> *


chillin...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 12:20 PM~15598430
> *YUP, his gona touch it up
> *


mayne!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

All this hopper talke......hope we atleast have a STREET SINGLE.....CLEAR 30 INCHES......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

All this hopper talke......hope we atleast have a STREET SINGLE.....CLEAR 30 INCHES......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 11:28 AM~15598099
> *nothing fancy, stock color with pearly....add patterns maybe next year. shit is gona sit outside so im not trying to do a whole lot to it. let me park it at your house in garage  :biggrin:
> *


: my cutty
:uh: :uh: :uh: :wave:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 8 2009, 03:04 PM~15598724
> *: my cutty
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :wave:
> *


what it do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 8 2009, 01:02 PM~15598706
> *All this hopper talke......hope we atleast have a STREET SINGLE.....CLEAR 30 INCHES......
> *


clear 30 in the frist hit :0 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 02:09 AM~15595946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint that the car that said it was king of the streets!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 03:12 PM~15598764
> *clear 30 in the frist hit  :0  :0
> *


damn it!!!!! :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 8 2009, 02:33 PM~15598519
> *let me get 2002 and up
> *


shoulda text me. decided to pack em up.. they already packed away now. they yours when i unpack next month though. no charge.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 8 2009, 12:50 PM~15598635
> *All this hopper talke......hope we atleast have a STREET SINGLE.....CLEAR 30 INCHES......
> *


 :uh: :uh: i dnt care if nobody clears 30'', as long everyone shows up and compete :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 03:15 PM~15598780
> *:uh:  :uh: i dnt care if nobody clears 30'', as long everyone shows up and compete :cheesy:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 01:10 PM~15598754
> *what it do!!! :biggrin:
> *


te pierdes


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 01:13 PM~15598773
> *aint that the car that said it was king of the streets!!
> *


car was doing good but it disapear somehow, :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2009, 01:16 PM~15598792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mas gordo!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

keep it real...no car was doing what ra-ra car was doing that was freeway driven full interior and paint.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 03:20 PM~15598810
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: mas gordo!!
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 7 2009, 02:01 AM~15589347
> *damn!!!!,  :roflmao:  :roflmao: agreed, 13s are lowrider, 14 s are still ok, but you havnt see some of these hoppers with ballons tires homie :biggrin: ,
> now just watch, i just made a simple comment and peps are gona get butt hurt and start talkng shit   :biggrin:
> *


wuz up bro! so its kool to hop on 14's?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 01:21 PM~15598816
> *keep it real...no car was doing what ra-ra car was doing that was freeway driven full interior and paint.
> *


true, he should had keep that monte


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 03:15 PM~15598780
> *:uh:  :uh: i dnt care if nobody clears 30'', as long everyone shows up and compete :cheesy:
> *


amen!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 03:19 PM~15598808
> *car was doing good but it disapear somehow,  :dunno:
> *


was sold que no!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 01:22 PM~15598827
> *wuz up bro! so its kool to hop on 14's?
> *


i say 14s with 175 or 520s, they look good, this is lowriding, but thats just me, some people dnt give a fuck if the car looks like shit , they just want to hop higher


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 01:25 PM~15598847
> *was sold que no!!
> *


yes


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 03:21 PM~15598816
> *keep it real...no car was doing what ra-ra car was doing that was freeway driven full interior and paint.
> *


WHOAAAA!!!!! :0 LET ME CLEAR THINGS UP ABIT!!! IT WAS ON THE FREEWAY ,YES IT WAS ! FULL INTERIOR I GIVE THAT TOO! AND PAINTED WELL YOU COULD SEE IT ON PIC SO NO DOUGHT!!! BUT WHAT ELSE CUZ I DID NOSE UP A COUPLE OF TIMES AND WELL WHO EVER WAS THERE YOU KNOW!!! SO THAT IT GAS HOP YES IT GOT UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 03:26 PM~15598850
> *i say 14s with 175 or 520s, they look good, this is lowriding, but thats just me, some people dnt give a fuck if the car looks like shit , they just want to hop higher
> *


MINE DONT LOOK LIKE BUBBLES!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 8 2009, 03:17 PM~15598794
> *te pierdes
> *


NO I DIDNT JUST HAD PROBLEMS!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea rara should of never sold it..he regrets it,
but it was a clean ass car.. chrome and paint..


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

second to tha last gas hop
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZAt5BrZqZHg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZAt5BrZqZHg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
last gas hop tha whore ever had
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/35XNBBMIJzI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/35XNBBMIJzI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:33 PM~15598889
> *yea rara should of never sold it..he regrets it,
> but it was a clean ass car.. chrome and paint..
> *


HE SHOULD HAVE KEPT IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 02:34 PM~15598893
> *second to tha last gas hop
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZAt5BrZqZHg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZAt5BrZqZHg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> last gas hop tha whore ever had
> ...


FAILED.....on my own dam self


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 01:34 PM~15598893
> *second to tha last gas hop
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZAt5BrZqZHg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZAt5BrZqZHg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> last gas hop tha whore ever had
> ...


failed..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 01:35 PM~15598897
> *HE SHOULD HAVE KEPT IT!! :biggrin:
> *


he can always build another


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:37 PM~15598905
> *failed..
> 
> 
> ...


CAR LOOKS GOOD !!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:33 PM~15598889
> *yea rara should of never sold it..he regrets it,
> but it was a clean ass car.. chrome and paint..
> *


 :yessad: 
But he gets bored too quick and wants to move onto somthing else.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:38 PM~15598915
> *he can always build another
> *


YES HE CAN!!


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 02:38 PM~15598913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that waz her last gas hop.....now shes up on jackstands.... :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2009, 01:40 PM~15598931
> *:yessad:
> But he gets bored too quick and wants to move onto somthing else.
> *


yep...basically sums it up


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:40 PM~15598923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY BOTH LOOK GOOD!!! NO DOUGHT!!! NOW SHOW ME ONE OF THEM SURVINE SOME ONE !!! NO GAS HOPPIN!!! CUZ THATS THE WAY THE MEASURE THEM !! RIGHT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 01:42 PM~15598940
> *that waz her last gas hop.....now shes up on jackstands.... :tears:
> *


last time you drove it was to galveston huh?
just sayin naw sayin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Nov 8 2009, 01:12 PM~15598764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2...now its at marcs holding up da fence somebody go buy dat mofo and put it back on da skreet were it belongs


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

7 Members: sic713, my cutty, *INIMITABLE*,* whores_revenge, Homer Pimpson*, switches4life, mr cholo 713



:wave:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15598948
> *last time you drove it was to galveston huh?
> just sayin naw sayin
> *


yea...but i broke it after it went out dare....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:43 PM~15598941
> *yep...basically sums it up
> *


WELL CAINT SAY NOTHIN CUZ I LIKE MY CAR. THAT CAR HAS BEEN WITH MY CLUB SINCE WE STARTED!! IT DID ITS PART AND ITS UP TO ME TO MAKE SURE IT KEEPS DOIN IT!!! SINGLE PUMP!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Nov 8 2009, 01:44 PM~15598947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already talked to marc.. cant sell it until he finishes chocolate thrillers truck..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 01:47 PM~15598960
> *WELL CAINT SAY NOTHIN CUZ I LIKE MY CAR. THAT CAR HAS BEEN WITH MY CLUB SINCE WE STARTED!! IT DID ITS PART AND ITS UP TO ME TO MAKE SURE IT KEEPS DOIN IT!!! SINGLE PUMP!!!
> *


yea.. has been around a while..
raras bitch ass likes to build a car in 3 months...
roll it for 3 months then sell it..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:45 PM~15598954
> *7 Members: sic713, my cutty, INIMITABLE, whores_revenge, Homer Pimpson, switches4life, mr cholo 713
> :wave:
> *


what up knee grow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2009, 01:50 PM~15598975
> *what up knee grow
> *


chillin.. eatin some mac and chesse. with some chicken..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 01:47 PM~15598963
> *i wasnt on the gas there....
> already talked to marc.. cant sell it until he finishes chocolate thrillers truck..
> *


Guess it'll be for sale in 2012 then...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 03:34 PM~15598893
> *second to tha last gas hop
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZAt5BrZqZHg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZAt5BrZqZHg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> last gas hop tha whore ever had
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:49 PM~15598968
> *yea.. has been around a while..
> raras bitch ass likes to build a car in 3 months...
> roll it for 3 months then sell it..
> *


He treats his cars like baby mamas.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:49 PM~15598968
> *yea.. has been around a while..
> raras bitch ass likes to build a car in 3 months...
> roll it for 3 months then sell it..
> *


EVERYTIME I PULL MY CUTTY OUT THEY ALWAYS GIVE ME SHIT!! ITS GOT 14,10 BATTERIES, OR IT HAS WEIGHT!!! JUST EXCUSES!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:51 PM~15598981
> *chillin.. eatin some mac and chesse. with some chicken..
> *


Thats a big surprise. :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:51 PM~15598981
> *chillin.. eatin some mac and chesse. with some chicken..
> *


 :uh: how typical


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

last hop 







:angel:


----------



## lowlyfe316 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 8 2009, 01:52 PM~15598986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and fawk u 2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 8 2009, 01:54 PM~15598998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 02:51 PM~15598981
> *chillin.. eatin some mac and chesse. with some chicken..
> *


NOTHING NEW


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15599018
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2009, 01:56 PM~15599010
> *last hop
> 
> 
> ...


good... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2009, 03:40 PM~15598931
> *:yessad:
> But he gets bored too quick and wants to move onto somthing else.
> *


YOU SAID GETS BORED TO QUICK OR IS IT GETS SERVED !!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2009, 01:57 PM~15599022
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2009, 01:56 PM~15599010
> *last hop
> 
> 
> ...


never seen that pic.. wtf happend to his corner light??

sure is alot of euro clips in dat pic


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15599018
> *:uh:
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Nov 8 2009, 01:57 PM~15599019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there was no street single around at that time..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 8 2009, 01:59 PM~15599033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15599033
> *never seen that pic.. wtf happend to his corner light??
> 
> sure is alot of euro clips in dat pic
> *


that was the the day the whore went officially out of business.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 8 2009, 02:00 PM~15599044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that before of after he hit the shop pillar 
:roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:57 PM~15599015
> *:roflmao:
> 
> hey, team excuses..
> ...


HA! HA!! :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU SO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 04:02 PM~15599052
> *:wave:
> is that before of after he hit the shop pillar
> :roflmao:
> *


Which time?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 01:32 PM~15598882
> *NO I DIDNT JUST HAD PROBLEMS!! :biggrin:
> *


orale welcome back to the bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 02:02 PM~15599052
> *:wave:
> 
> *


what up blacky??


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:02 PM~15599052
> *:wave:
> is that before of after he hit the shop pillar
> :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: that was when the cylinder broke & went through the trunk :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 04:03 PM~15599065
> *what up blacky??
> *


Thats racist.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 8 2009, 02:02 PM~15599059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin.. wwatchin inspector gadget


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2009, 02:05 PM~15599074
> *:rofl:  that was when the cylinder broke & went through the trunk :0
> *


oh.. hhahahaaaaaa 
poor car..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 04:00 PM~15599043
> *fawk u to the 3rd power
> 
> there was no street single around at that time..
> *


OK TO WAYS YOU CAN GO BY THAT NO SINGLES BUT HIM SO HE KALLED HIMSELF KING OF THE STREETS, OR WHEN HE NOSED UP SOMETHING WAS NOT WORKIN !!! NOW IM A REl dude that dont lie!! we nosed up a couple of times and there was always something not talkng shit just sayn!!! tell me if im wrong!!! cuz i was the one on my switch!! so there is no he said she said!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 8 2009, 02:05 PM~15599076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 04:07 PM~15599091
> *only if u would have said it  :biggrin:  oh yea and if immitable would have said it.. :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


Thats even more racist. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 02:07 PM~15599089
> *OK TO WAYS YOU CAN GO BY THAT NO SINGLES BUT HIM SO HE KALLED HIMSELF KING OF THE STREETS, OR WHEN HE NOSED UP SOMETHING WAS NOT WORKIN !!! NOW IM A REl dude that dont lie!! we nosed up a couple of times and there was always something not talkng shit just sayn!!! tell me if im wrong!!! cuz i was the one on my switch!! so there is no he said she said!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 8 2009, 04:02 PM~15599063
> *orale welcome back to the bullshit  :biggrin:
> *


here to say the truth!!!! :biggrin: and maybe put things in place!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2009, 02:09 PM~15599107
> *Thats even more racist.  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 04:10 PM~15599109
> *:0
> *


now lets not start shit!!! its just the truth!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 02:07 PM~15599089
> *OK TO WAYS YOU CAN GO BY THAT NO SINGLES BUT HIM SO HE KALLED HIMSELF KING OF THE STREETS, OR WHEN HE NOSED UP SOMETHING WAS NOT WORKIN !!! NOW IM A REl dude that dont lie!! we nosed up a couple of times and there was always something not talkng shit just sayn!!! tell me if im wrong!!! cuz i was the one on my switch!! so there is no he said she said!!!!
> *


shit i honestly dont even remember you too nosin up..i know he hit his own switch.,and switch man cali did at times too.. he called himself king of the streets.. not my car, so im stayin out of it..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 02:12 PM~15599121
> *now lets not start shit!!! its just the truth!! :0
> *


not here to start shit i can say u beat hime once.. but his car did break...a loss is a loss tho..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 04:12 PM~15599124
> *shit i honestly dont even remember you too nosin up..i know he hit his own switch.,and switch man cali did at times too.. he called himself king of the streets.. not my car, so im stayin out of it..
> *


well homie you can ask people and they will say i dont lie!!! i dont want to start shit :biggrin: i just want people to speak the truth not bull shit!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 04:15 PM~15599138
> *not here to start shit i can say u beat hime once.. but his car did break...a loss is a loss tho..
> *


where mambos or the hlc toydrive


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 02:10 PM~15599111
> *here to say the truth!!!! :biggrin:  and maybe put things in place!!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 8 2009, 04:18 PM~15599151
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :loco:
> *


well fuck it here to claim single pump!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 02:17 PM~15599146
> *where mambos or the hlc toydrive
> *


mambos...u got that!!! :biggrin: but i know after mambos we got on the freeway and gas hopped and 3 wheeled back to the shop...listening to the game cd... real street riding.. all i know is rara had a clean car that did work when he put air in the tank he hopped that car with nothin in the tank and hoppers know u cant hop a piston without it being charged.. it jus wont work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

packing away cd's.. found this one. mayne.. old skoo.good times


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 02:19 PM~15599156
> *well fuck it here to claim single pump!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 01:49 PM~15598968
> *yea.. has been around a while..
> raras bitch ass likes to build a car in 1 month...
> roll it for 3 months then sell it..
> *



Fixed it for you *****...


Trust me I know Rob , Cali and I put in lots of long nights


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 8 2009, 02:30 PM~15599220
> *Fixed it for you *****...
> Trust me I know Rob , Cali and I put in lots of long nights
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

awww.. pobrecita


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 02:35 PM~15599258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha i owned that car for two months and sold it back to rara :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard
:uh: :uh: vamonos pa la pulga 

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15599318
> *rollin-hard
> :uh:  :uh: vamonos pa la pulga
> 
> ...


mas puto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 04:37 PM~15599271
> *hahaha i owned that car for two months and sold it back to rara :uh:
> *


must be something about that car. been passed around like a cheap hoe. some have bought it twice. think 1 person owned it 3 times.


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2009, 02:56 PM~15599010
> *last hop
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 03:36 PM~15599262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


single pump...35".....before i fuck up tha frame that waz already fuck up....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 04:00 PM~15599767
> *single pump...35".....before i fuck up tha frame that waz already fuck up....
> *


damn?, didnt shortys reinforced that frame :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:0







 
something some hoppers couldnt do....drive on 45 south on 3 wheel at 65 mph....im just sayin...


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 05:03 PM~15599778
> *damn?, didnt shortys reinforced that frame :biggrin:
> *


i think he did da front way before i got it....but HOUSTON STYLEZ had to redo tha rear arches an set up....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 8 2009, 03:17 PM~15599525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 04:04 PM~15599787
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i used to do that for a long time, but you cant risk ur self now days driving big inches car on the freeway, :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 04:06 PM~15599797
> *i think he did da front way before i got it....but HOUSTON STYLEZ had to redo tha rear arches an set up....
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 04:07 PM~15599807
> *i used to do that for a long time, but you cant risk ur self  now days driving a heavy car on the freeway, :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 05:07 PM~15599807
> *i used to do that for a long time, but you cant risk ur self  now days driving big inches car on the freeway, :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: i hear ya cuz... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 04:09 PM~15599821
> *:uh: i hear ya cuz... :biggrin:
> *


plus nobody is down to cruise on them lowlows in houston anyways  
all the hang outs are full of EITHER LOW TRUCKS ON STOCKS WHEELS, OR LAMBO FEST, :angry:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 05:12 PM~15599842
> *plus nobody is down to cruise on them lowlows in houston anyways
> all the hang outs are full of EITHER LOW TRUCKS ON STOCKS WHEELS, OR LAMBO FEST,  :angry:
> *


 :angry: yea u rite....but when tha DAILY WHORE is finish...ima creep da chinas off of it :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 04:14 PM~15599850
> *:angry: yea u rite....but when tha DAILY WHORE is finish...ima creep da chinas off of it :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 04:14 PM~15599850
> *:angry: yea u rite....but when tha DAILY WHORE is finish...ima creep da chinas off of it :cheesy:
> *


lol..


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 05:17 PM~15599869
> *lol..
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 12:10 PM~15597683
> *unless a car has a full frame wrap it has no business being a called a hopper, im just sayin. and theres only a handful of cars that have a full frame wrap and i cant think of any of them they are driveable with the exception of sic's el co...how many full frame wrap cars have been on the streets in houston.  hoppers most important feature is the frame, not how much shit u can cram in the trunk
> 
> 
> *













FULL FRAME WRAP!!!!!BEEN DRIVIN ALL OVER HOUSTON 85 ON HWY45....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 05:15 PM~15600305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea with no seatbelts :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 11:04 AM~15597328
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey homie  i  have a trunck lock for your trunck.  make your car junk  wen you open when a flat srewdriver   JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE TO HELP!!!!!!!!
> *












THIS WAS I WAS HOPPING LAST HOMIE...SO ANOTHER WORD STEP YOUR GAME UP!!!!!       THIS WAS EVEN B4 IT GOT A PAINT JOB...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 07:17 PM~15600319
> *yea with no seatbelts  :0
> *


NO!! BUT HAD CHROME UNDIES,CHROME ON THE ENGINE, NEW GUTTS TOP TO BOTTOM, FRESH PAINT, NEW RIMS NEW SETUP AND FRESH BATTS...THE LIST GOES ON......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 05:15 PM~15600305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea i knew yours did, remember i saw yall on the way back from the shop......im talking about right now .....ive never had a full frame car....maybe one day.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 03:21 PM~15598816
> *keep it real...no car was doing what ra-ra car was doing that was freeway driven full interior and paint.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 05:24 PM~15600361
> *NO!! BUT HAD some CHROME UNDIES,CHROME ON THE ENGINE, NEW GUTTS TOP TO BOTTOM, FRESH PAINT, NEW RIMS NEW SETUP AND FRESH BATTS...THE LIST GOES ON......
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

robert check ur pms...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 8 2009, 03:17 PM~15599525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflamo:
mayne 1/2 " bolts


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 04:12 PM~15599842
> *plus nobody is down to cruise on them lowlows in houston anyways
> all the hang outs are full of EITHER LOW TRUCKS ON STOCKS WHEELS, OR LAMBO FEST,  :angry:
> *


wheres the new hangout since fuqua is closed down?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 05:45 PM~15600506
> *the whore was passed around..
> but that white cutty wasnt..
> :roflamo:
> ...


59 north and little york, at home depot parking lot, gets packd, cops let everyone chill till 10:30pm, then its time to go home, few lowlows to, im about to go at there, and take pics :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2009, 07:47 AM~15597270
> *working on bowl of menudo  already
> and no.  call me mr lonely  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 07:48 PM~15600545
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wuz up bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: 

what car did these come out of 



















LS owners can appreciate this picture...(no gap between header and bumper)










already got an ez tag for it


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 07:53 AM~15597288
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: shiet el amigo seme aguita no quiere mejor sale con excusas  :biggrin: esebato no es de tamaulipas  ya sabes como somos los de tamauilipas no andamos con excusas  si seba aser  que se aga :biggrin:
> *


DE QUE SE VA HACER SE VA HACER TU YA SABES!!!  ALRATO LES DAMOS UNA SACUDIDA PARA VER QUIEN ES QUIEN... :cheesy: :biggrin: NO ME AGUITO YO SE QUE ES PARTE DEL ROLLO...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 04:20 PM~15599160
> *mambos...u got that!!!  :biggrin: but i know after mambos we got on the freeway and gas hopped and 3 wheeled back to the shop...listening to the game cd... real street riding.. all i know is rara had a clean car that did work when he put air in the tank he hopped that car with nothin in the tank and hoppers know u cant hop a piston without it being charged.. it jus wont work
> *


 :roflmao: all im sayn i did what i had too!! right


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 05:48 PM~15600541
> *59 north and little york, at home depot parking lot, gets packd, cops let everyone chill till 10:30pm, then its time to go home, few lowlows to, im about to go at there, and take pics :biggrin:
> *


me and the homie are planning a little ride down westheimer next saturday night....cruise down the street, stop and get something to eat....its nothing big or organized. just gona ride out. other cars are welcome to come out. if not, ill be in the 60 anyways


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 05:52 PM~15600590
> *:roflmao:  all im sayn i did what i had too!! right
> *


im not a hater.. u got that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 04:32 PM~15599230
> *awww.. pobrecita
> 
> 
> ...


tell you what shit happens! i dont cry i just get back up!!!! :biggrin: i just hope i dont get excuses when the cutty is out again!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 07:26 PM~15600376
> *yea i knew yours did, remember i saw yall on the way back from the shop......im talking about right now .....ive never had a full frame car....maybe one day.
> *


thats right we did meet up with you! na i think your monte will take flight...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 05:48 PM~15600541
> *59 north and little york, at home depot parking lot, gets packd, cops let everyone chill till 10:30pm, then its time to go home, few lowlows to, im about to go at there, and take pics :biggrin:
> *


eh... im stayin home.. dont feel like driving.. maybe next week if i get the driveshaft in the elco


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

things not to do to a lowrider in 2010. im startnig the list early...

#1


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO+Nov 8 2009, 08:17 AM~15597389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TU NO HICISTE NINGUN HOPPER YO DE ESO SOY TESTIGO, FUE EL COMPITA BROWN Y SIN EL U AINT DOING SHIT!! MONTONEROS.... :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 07:53 PM~15600598
> *im not a hater.. u got that!!!  :biggrin:
> *


and there will planty more! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 05:54 PM~15600603
> *tell you what shit happens! i dont cry i just get back up!!!! :biggrin:  i just hope i dont get excuses when the cutty is out again!!!
> *


don feel bad.. i was hoppin on vid and busted my upper ball joint.. smashed my kandy painted china..

boiler was there.. lol..

fixed it, and drove home


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 05:56 PM~15600624
> *:biggrin:
> and there will planty more! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 05:55 PM~15600613
> *things not to do to a lowrider in 2010. im startnig the list early...
> 
> #1
> ...


#2
must have shifter knobs


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any one got 13/7 for sale


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 8 2009, 11:50 AM~15598635
> *All this hopper talke......hope we atleast have a STREET SINGLE.....CLEAR 30 INCHES......
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 07:54 PM~15600603
> *tell you what shit happens! i dont cry i just get back up!!!! :biggrin:  i just hope i dont get excuses when the cutty is out again!!!
> *


you got me at mambos homie i broke so you won but the toy for tots check your self cause not only did i serve you my boy mista served you in the L.S aswell..keep it real!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 06:00 PM~15600662
> *you got me at mambos homie i broke so you won but the toy for tots check your self cause not only did i serve you my boy mista served you in the L.S aswell..keep it real!!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 06:00 PM~15600662
> *you got me at mambos homie i broke so you won but the toy for tots check your self cause not only did i serve you my boy mista served you in the L.S aswell..keep it real!!!!
> *


yea and then u get pulled over for gas hoppin down harrisburg with a cop sittin there watchin the whole thing..
:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 06:01 PM~15600679
> *yea and then u get pulled over for gas hoppin down harrisburg with a cop sittin there watchin the whole thing..
> :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 08:00 PM~15600662
> *you got me at mambos homie i broke so you won but the toy for tots check your self cause not only did i serve you my boy mista served you in the L.S aswell..keep it real!!!!
> *


if you think kool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 06:01 PM~15600679
> *yea and then u get pulled over for gas hoppin down harrisburg with a cop sittin there watchin the whole thing..
> :roflmao:
> *


he took 2 l's that night...hahahahahaa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

intermission.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 05:53 PM~15600596
> *me and the homie are planning a little ride down westheimer next saturday night....cruise down the street, stop and get something to eat....its nothing big or organized. just gona ride out.  other cars are welcome to come out.  if not, ill be in the 60 anyways
> *


naxt sat is paquio vs cotto fight, its gona be a hard decision :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:01 PM~15600679
> *yea and then u get pulled over for gas hoppin down harrisburg with a cop sittin there watchin the whole thing..
> :roflmao:
> *













GOOD TIMES!!!GOOD TIMES!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 05:56 PM~15600621
> * MONTONEROS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Nov 8 2009, 04:17 PM~15600319-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 06:10 PM~15600748
> *naxt sat is paquio vs cotto fight, its gona be a hard decision :biggrin:
> *


what time the fight start?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:08 PM~15600728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont get me wrong car did a nice gas hop!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 06:13 PM~15600791
> *what time the fight start?
> *


good fights be from 9pm to 11- or 12, but we can still do this the next sat, ..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 04:56 PM~15600627
> *don feel bad.. i was hoppin on vid and busted my upper ball joint.. smashed my kandy painted china..
> 
> boiler was there.. lol..
> ...


  THATS WHAT REAL RIDAZ DO HOMIE...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 06:16 PM~15600806
> *dont get me wrong car did a nice gas hop!
> *


im just motivating rob..
i need a riding buddy for when the elco is done..

(nohomo)


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:01 PM~15600679
> *yea and then u get pulled over for gas hoppin down harrisburg with a cop sittin there watchin the whole thing..
> :roflmao:
> *


not kool!! :twak: :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 06:10 PM~15600748
> *naxt sat is paquio vs cotto fight, its gona be a hard decision :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 fuck lowridin!! Gota watch cotto woop dat ass!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15600830
> *im just motivating rob..
> i need a riding buddy for when the elco is done..
> 
> ...


so you hoppin the elco??? yes or no :scrutinize:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 08:16 PM~15600806
> *dont get me wrong car did a nice gas hop!
> *


LOOK HOMIE DONT GET ME WRONG YOUR RIDE WAS WORKING IT HAD A CLEAN HOP I DONT THINK ANYNODY CAN KNOCK THAT....

ALL I WAS SAYING IS THERE A LOT OF HOPPERS OUT THERE THAT DONT TAKE PRIDE IN THERE HOPPERS THEY THINK JUST CAUSE ITS A HOPPER IT CAN LOOK LIKE SHIT NO PRIDE.....I TAKE PRIDE IN MY RIDE RATHER ITS A HOPPER OR A CRUISER EITHER WAY IT STILL REP,S MY CLUB!!!!!!!!!IN MY PRIDE IS IN MY CLUB!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

SHITS ON FIRE IN HERE!!!! hno: uffin: 
LOOKS LIKE DA HOP IS GONNA BE GOOD THIS YEAR...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 08:22 PM~15600876
> *LOOK HOMIE DONT GET ME WRONG YOUR RIDE WAS WORKING IT HAD A CLEAN HOP I DONT THINK ANYNODY CAN KNOCK THAT....
> 
> ALL I WAS SAYING IS THERE A LOT OF HOPPERS OUT THERE THAT DONT TAKE PRIDE IN THERE HOPPERS THEY THINK JUST CAUSE ITS A HOPPER IT CAN LOOK LIKE SHIT NO PRIDE.....I TAKE PRIDE IN MY RIDE RATHER ITS A HOPPER OR A CRUISER EITHER WAY IT STILL REP,S MY CLUB!!!!!!!!!IN MY PRIDE IS IN MY CLUB!
> *


i hear you bro!! i dont hate i just hoped we had a place to hang out and hop! i stoped cuz there was no where to go!! they fucked up mambos


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 8 2009, 06:21 PM~15600864
> *:0 :0 fuck lowridin!! Gota watch cotto woop dat ass!!!!
> *


lol, x2


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHATS THE POINT OF HITTIN INCHES RATHER IT B A SINGLE OR A DOUBLE IF YOUR RIDE LOOKS LIKE YOU JUST GOT IT FROM THE JUNK YARD....IM JUST SAYING!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15600911
> *i hear you bro!! i dont hate i just hoped we had a place to hang out and hop! i stoped cuz there was no where to go!! they fucked up mambos
> *


59 north and little york, carnales unidos, mexican pride, and some other clubs lowlows cruise at there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 06:22 PM~15600874
> *so you hoppin the elco??? yes or no  :scrutinize:
> *


you be the judge.. lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15600917
> *WHATS THE POINT OF HITTIN INCHES RATHER IT B A SINGLE OR A DOUBLE IF YOUR RIDE LOOKS LIKE YOU JUST GOT IT FROM THE JUNK YARD....IM JUST SAYING!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 watch ur words rob, some peps get ZUPER BUTT HURT, when u say junk :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:30 PM~15600949
> *you be the judge.. lol
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it!! car frame looks mean and clean!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cali, what you doin on 225
recession made u go from la magnum to la cruiser


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

CLUB PRIDE!!!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 05:30 PM~15600949
> *you be the judge.. lol
> 
> 
> ...


RADICAL SINGLE?  LOOKS FUCKIN BAD...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 8 2009, 07:55 PM~15600613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant find the right one. i've looked!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 06:33 PM~15600976
> *Damn it!! car frame looks mean and clean!!!
> *


thanks..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 08:32 PM~15600972
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 watch ur words rob, some peps get ZUPER BUTT HURT, when u say junk :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


A BRO THE WAY I LOOK AT IT IS IF THEY THINK ITS MEANT FOR THEM THEN THEY MIGHT NEED TO CHECK THERE RIDE.......JUS SAYIN!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 06:36 PM~15601011
> *A BRO THE WAY I LOOK AT IT IS IF THEY THINK ITS MEANT FOR THEM THEN THEY MIGHT NEED TO CHECK THERE RIDE.......JUS SAYIN!!!!!
> *


agreed


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 08:35 PM~15600997
> *RADICAL SINGLE?   LOOKS FUCKIN BAD...
> *


fuck it as long as its out on the street!! props for that dude!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15600917
> *WHATS THE POINT OF HITTIN INCHES RATHER IT B A SINGLE OR A DOUBLE IF YOUR RIDE LOOKS LIKE YOU JUST GOT IT FROM THE JUNK YARD....IM JUST SAYING!!!
> *


all u can do is a build a car that has all bases covered and still hits higher, and send em back to the drawing board.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Nov 8 2009, 06:35 PM~15600997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i made me a spray can shifter..

think im a buy me a srunken head off ebay


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:38 PM~15601033
> *i guess.. only a 36 in lock up..
> 
> i made me a spray can shifter..
> ...


36 drivable? it still looks clean!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:38 PM~15601033
> *i guess.. only a 36 in lock up..
> 
> i made me a spray can shifter..
> ...


maybe i should make me a chicken wing shifter


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 06:42 PM~15601071
> *36 drivable? it still looks clean!
> *


yep.. shit what else am i gunna drive everyday..
i need to find me a un lifted daily after its done


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2009, 06:42 PM~15601076
> *maybe i should make me a chicken wing shifter
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2009, 06:42 PM~15601076
> *maybe i should make me a chicken wing shifter
> *


mite as well put 26 on it and a kfc logo on the side


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 05:38 PM~15601033
> *i guess.. only a 36 in lock up..
> 
> i made me a spray can shifter..
> ...


YEAH THE LOOK UP LOOKS GOOD BUT I KNOW THAT ONCE THE STOCK LOCATION OF THE TRAILING ARMS IS RELOCATED ITS CONCIDERED A RADICAL....  I AINT HATTING BUT THATS JUST THA LITTLE I KNOW HOMIE...  I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON DA STREET SO WE CAN TAKE A CRUISE LIKE WE DID THE TIMES WE ROLLED TO G-TOWN... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:38 PM~15601033
> *i guess.. only a 36 in lock up..
> 
> i made me a spray can shifter..
> ...


lol


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:43 PM~15601084
> *yep.. shit what else am i gunna drive everyday..
> i need to find me a un lifted daily after its done
> *


now i see what you were sayn!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:44 PM~15601095
> *mite as well put 26 on it and a kfc logo on the side
> *


but i dont like kfc


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 08:44 PM~15601097
> *YEAH THE LOOK UP LOOKS GOOD BUT I KNOW THAT ONCE THE STOCK LOCATION OF THE TRAILING ARMS IS RELOCATED ITS CONCIDERED A RADICAL....   I AINT HATTING BUT THATS JUST THA LITTLE I KNOW HOMIE...   I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON DA STREET SO WE CAN TAKE A CRUISE LIKE WE DID THE TIMES WE ROLLED TO G-TOWN... :biggrin:
> *


fuck it just hop it :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Nov 8 2009, 06:44 PM~15601097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then put a broadway wings logo on the side..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:51 PM~15601170
> *then i guess it radical..
> i dont know these hop rules and etc..
> then put a broadway wings logo on the side..
> *


they banned me. keep up. my spot is bayou city.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 8 2009, 05:48 PM~15601141
> *fuck it just hop it :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: MISS MY JUNK, BROKE LOTS OF HEARTS!!!! :angry:







DRIVABLE,A/C,AND A V-8!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2009, 06:53 PM~15601194
> *they banned me.  keep up.    my spot is bayou city.
> *


well there u go.. they car sponsor your car ..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 05:56 PM~15601234
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: MISS MY JUNK, BROKE LOTS OF HEARTS!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


ALL GATE NO WEIGHT 100% REAL...SINGLE 8 BATTS ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2009, 08:38 PM~15601031
> *all u can do is a build a car that has all bases covered and still hits higher,  and send em back to the drawing board.....
> *


----------



## jenniferzhu85 (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 05:19 PM~15600336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice ride homie :thumbsup: it wus not my intention to get your pussy hurt.  i wus just putting it out there to help  but never mine


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Nov 8 2009, 02:55 PM~15599385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 06:24 PM~15601473
> *nice ride homie :thumbsup: it wus not my intention to get your pussy hurt.  i  wus just putting it out there  to help   but never mine
> *


 :0 TEN CUIDADO BROWN SOME PEOPLE DO TAKE THINGS REAL PERSONAL!! DISEN QUE EL VATO VATEA DURO...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 06:33 PM~15600984
> *cali, what you doin on 225
> recession made u go from la magnum to la cruiser
> 
> ...


****** is broke these days...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

MISTA . FISH GREASE WILL BE OUT 2010


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 08:12 PM~15600768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That cop was pissed because I was video taping everything, asked me if I had a problem.I told him "just making sure there aint no rodney king stuff going on here". :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15600830
> *im just motivating rob..
> i need a riding buddy for when the elco is done..
> 
> ...


Finish my dash and I will be ready to cruise.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard,
q onda mister 5w- 30 wight :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 8 2009, 07:50 PM~15601731
> *rollin-hard,
> q onda mister 5w- 30 wight  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


ya no ora -30


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 07:53 PM~15601757
> *ya no  ora -30
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 07:24 PM~15601473
> *nice ride homie :thumbsup: it wus not my intention to get your pussy hurt.  i  wus just putting it out there  to help   but never mine
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ALA VER....


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHATS GOOD IN THE HOOD???????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 08:06 PM~15601881
> *:0  :0  :0  ALA VER....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 8 2009, 10:06 PM~15601881
> *:0  :0  :0  ALA VER....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 09:24 PM~15601473
> *nice ride homie :thumbsup: it wus not my intention to get your pussy hurt.  i  wus just putting it out there  to help   but never mine
> *


my pussy hurt!!!lol your fuckin funny...cause the comment about hoppin junk must of hit close to home.........like i said the proof is in the pics.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2009, 10:29 PM~15602093
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


sup buey


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 08:35 PM~15602165
> *my pussy hurt!!!lol your fuckin funny...cause the comment about hoppin junk must of hit close to home.........like i said the proof is in the pics.....
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2009, 10:38 PM~15602211
> *sup buey
> *


que onda pinche chino. haven't gotten text messages from you no more. :tears: 



is it because i got normal eyes? :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2009, 10:44 PM~15602292
> *que onda pinche chino.  haven't gotten text messages from you no more.  :tears:
> is it because i got normal eyes?  :ugh:
> *


nah, cause you got them coke bottle glasses fuker haha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2009, 10:45 PM~15602305
> *nah, cause you got them coke bottle glasses fuker haha
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2009, 10:46 PM~15602319
> *:happysad:
> *


been busy with shit namean


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2009, 10:47 PM~15602338
> *been busy with shit namean
> *


understand, those chinos are something else on houston-imports. bunch-o-pussies.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15600830
> *im just motivating rob..
> i need a riding buddy for when the elco is done..
> 
> ...


i've been on break had to take care of the family!!!but shit it looks like its time to shut some muther fuckers up.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2009, 10:48 PM~15602347
> *understand, those chinos are something else on houston-imports.  bunch-o-pussies.
> *


them mary-cones get butthurt too much lol


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2009, 10:48 PM~15602347
> *understand, those chinos are something else on houston-imports.  bunch-o-pussies.
> *


what you do to my peoples now?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 8 2009, 10:50 PM~15602377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ole cocksucking youngsters get their panties twisted a lot and you can't tell them anything. i posted a video of some pussay over a year ago and those virgins freaked out and banned me for a few weeks. LOL

last time i'll sell those cockholsters an import.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2009, 11:01 PM~15602497
> *ole cocksucking youngsters get their panties twisted a lot and you can't tell them anything.  i posted a video of some pussay over a year ago and those virgins freaked out and banned me for a few weeks.  LOL
> 
> last time i'll sell those cockholsters an import.
> *


i got banned for 200 days, I still dunno why lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2009, 07:48 PM~15601714
> *That cop was pissed because I was video taping everything, asked me if I had a problem.I told him "just making sure there aint no rodney king stuff going on here".  :roflmao:
> *


lol...rara was acting like he was selling the car to the cops.. kept saying.. " i got chrome motor, chrome undercarriage jus a lil single pump"..lol..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 8 2009, 06:12 PM~15600768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


classic... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2009, 11:32 PM~15602828
> *classic... :biggrin:
> *


No plates, stickers, or seat belts gas hopping in front of the cops and still got away without getting arrested or the car impounded.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2009, 11:39 PM~15602915
> *No plates, stickers, or seat belts gas hopping in front of the cops and still got away without getting arrested or the car impounded.
> *


 :biggrin: good times!!!!!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 07:53 PM~15601757
> *ya no  ora -30
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2009, 07:49 PM~15601725
> *Finish my dash and I will be ready to cruise.
> *


u was pose to come sat.. what happened no show


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 8 2009, 09:16 PM~15603376
> *:uh:
> *


que paso!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2009, 12:28 AM~15603547
> *u was pose to come sat.. what happened no show
> *


I thought you were busy.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Nov 8 2009, 05:04 PM~15599787
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


every time i see pics like these.. i always remember poohs 62 from individuals.. that bitch was clean and it was a hopper


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> mayne bubbles in the mix...
> [/quot FORGOT ME :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 8 2009, 10:16 PM~15603376
> *:uh:
> *


k onda chochi


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2009, 09:39 PM~15602915
> *No plates, stickers, or seat belts gas hopping in front of the cops and still got away without getting arrested or the car impounded.
> *


  he had insurance tho...lol..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

still breakin boyz offf!!!!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2009, 11:21 AM~15606913
> *still breakin boyz offf!!!!
> *


 :uh: ****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2009, 10:21 AM~15606913
> *still breakin boyz offf!!!!
> *


gay :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no **** intended


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2009, 10:34 AM~15607045
> *no **** intended
> *


too late *** boy...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2009, 10:43 AM~15607133
> *too late *** boy...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2009, 11:54 AM~15606644
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

sup los


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2009, 11:54 AM~15606644
> *:cheesy:
> *


your chino's back. you gonna tell em about ignacio? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 9 2009, 12:09 PM~15607455
> *:uh:
> *


what! :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2009, 12:39 PM~15607854
> *your chino's back.  you gonna tell em about ignacio?  :uh:
> *


LOL!! shut ur azz up!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2009, 01:45 PM~15607948
> *LOL!! shut ur azz up!!
> *


take that as a no


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 9 2009, 11:32 AM~15607773
> *sup los
> *


jus chillin


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

:0


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2009, 10:21 AM~15606913
> *still breakin boyz offf!!!!
> *


 Pics of the street elco hopper takin flight?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Nov 9 2009, 03:01 PM~15610086
> *Pics of the street elco hopper takin flight?
> *


nope


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 9 2009, 05:59 PM~15610757
> *DAMN
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 9 2009, 01:35 AM~15604242
> *every time i see pics like these.. i always remember poohs 62 from individuals.. that bitch was clean and it was a hopper
> 
> 
> ...


now thats whats up!!!! thats what lowriding is all about to me...clean as ride..


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

FOR SALE
1982 Cadillac Coupe Deville 
with a 90 out font clip and tail lights.
I pulled off the body moldings, 
but I still have them they just need to be redone.
It runs and drives good.
It blows cold A/C.
















~needs divers front side filler under light 
~needs a paint job
~needs interior body work


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 9 2009, 04:59 PM~15610757
> *DAMN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 9 2009, 06:48 PM~15612893
> *
> *


sucio :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 4 2009, 03:09 AM~15557701
> *Q ONDA ROB GRACIAS POR LAS NEONS A VER SI LOS WACHO EL WEEKEND
> *



DE NADA MR.VICTOR .AVER SI EL WEEKEND VAMOS A LITTLE YORK Y 59 HOME DEPOT. ESTE DOMINGO ESTUVE COMOA LAS 830 Y YA AVIA MAS O MESNOS CARROS,COMO HASTA LAS 10 HASTA AL ULTIMO YEGARON LOS POLICIAS


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 08:56 PM~15601234
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: MISS MY JUNK, BROKE LOTS OF HEARTS!!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


nice hop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2009, 09:24 PM~15601473
> *nice ride homie :thumbsup: it wus not my intention to get your pussy hurt.  i  wus just putting it out there  to help   but never mine
> *


 :nono: :nono: dont use such wordz!! :biggrin: just hit the switch no excuses as far as i know!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Wassup to all my real riders out there. All this comadre shit needs to stop and let the cars do the talkin.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 08:47 PM~15614416
> *Wassup to all my real riders out there. All this comadre shit needs to stop and let the cars do the talkin.
> *


 x2


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15614416
> *Wassup to all my real riders out there. All this comadre shit needs to stop and let the cars do the talkin.
> *



Yeah and if anybody wants to talk to "STILL HOOD" you better put your money were your mouth is cause we talkin 10 (ten) bigheads in the parkin lot. We don't wanna hear about what car you used to have or what your car did last year, all that matters is the car you will be pullin up in Nov. 22, 2009. oh yeah leave the excuses at home.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15614555
> *Yeah and if anybody wants to talk to "STILL HOOD" you better put your money were your mouth is cause we talkin 10 (ten) bigheads in the parkin lot. We don't wanna hear about what car you used to have or what your car did last year, all that matters is the car you will be pullin up in Nov. 22, 2009. oh yeah leave the excuses at home.
> *


:uh:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15614555
> *Yeah and if anybody wants to talk to "STILL HOOD" you better put your money were your mouth is cause we talkin 10 (ten) bigheads in the parkin lot. We don't wanna hear about what car you used to have or what your car did last year, all that matters is the car you will be pullin up in Nov. 22, 2009. oh yeah leave the excuses at home.
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15614555
> *Yeah and if anybody wants to talk to "STILL HOOD" you better put your money were your mouth is cause we talkin 10 (ten) bigheads in the parkin lot. We don't wanna hear about what car you used to have or what your car did last year, all that matters is the car you will be pullin up in Nov. 22, 2009. oh yeah leave the excuses at home.
> *


AWWWWMODAFUCKINMAYNE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 9 2009, 10:58 PM~15614588
> *:0  hno:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 9 2009, 05:59 PM~15610757
> *DAMN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 10:47 PM~15614416
> *Wassup to all my real riders out there. All this comadre shit needs to stop and let the cars do the talkin.
> *


he told ya'll


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 9 2009, 08:31 PM~15614155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just finished up the LS, the homie fineline got down again :biggrin: 

slim what u think of my 330$ setup, budget lowriding' :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2009, 09:50 PM~15615423
> *just finished up the LS, the homie fineline got down again  :biggrin:
> 
> slim what u think of my 330$ setup, budget lowriding'  :biggrin:
> *


1 mans junk....is another mans cleaner junk :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2009, 10:50 PM~15615423
> *just finished up the LS, the homie fineline got down again  :biggrin:
> 
> slim what u think of my 330$ setup, budget lowriding'  :biggrin:
> *





Looks good!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

Que onda ChoChi


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 9 2009, 05:12 PM~15612426
> *FOR SALE
> 1982 Cadillac Coupe Deville
> with a 90 out font clip and tail lights.
> ...


$500 i come pick it up!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 9 2009, 07:18 PM~15613967
> *nice hop!!! :biggrin:
> *


  its only gets better and better.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 9 2009, 07:55 PM~15614555
> *Yeah and if anybody wants to talk to "STILL HOOD" you better put your money were your mouth is cause we talkin 10 (ten) bigheads in the parkin lot. We don't wanna hear about what car you used to have or what your car did last year, all that matters is the car you will be pullin up in Nov. 22, 2009. oh yeah leave the excuses at home.
> *


damn u grew some nballs quick!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 9 2009, 10:00 PM~15615514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 9 2009, 09:07 PM~15615610
> *Que onda ChoChi
> *


que rollo eric!!! i'll let you know que rollo con las pilas...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 9 2009, 11:12 PM~15615681
> *damn u grew some nballs quick!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Its not about that homie just see a lot people bumping there gums and the day of the show nobodys going to show up besides I don't get anything out sitting on lay it low talking shit to each other about who's car gets up and who don't just let the cars do the talking


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 9 2009, 08:22 PM~15614032
> *:nono:  :nono: dont use such wordz!!  :biggrin: just hit the switch no excuses as far as i know!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i cant wait for the 22 . :biggrin: :biggrin: no excuses im ready single and double


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15614555
> *Yeah and if anybody wants to talk to "STILL HOOD" you better put your money were your mouth is cause we talkin 10 (ten) bigheads in the parkin lot. We don't wanna hear about what car you used to have or what your car did last year, all that matters is the car you will be pullin up in Nov. 22, 2009. oh yeah leave the excuses at home.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 9 2009, 10:30 PM~15615889
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i cant wait  for the 22 .  :biggrin:  :biggrin: no excuses im ready single and double
> *


lucky you.. looks like im not gunna make it


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15615910
> *lucky you.. looks like im not gunna make it
> *


shiet wy not homie . we are homie


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:08 AM~15615627
> *$500 i come pick it up!!!
> *


$501.95


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 9 2009, 09:30 PM~15615889
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i cant wait  for the 22 .  :biggrin:  :biggrin: no excuses im ready single and double
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 9 2009, 10:33 PM~15615925
> *shiet wy not homie  . we are  homie
> *


im trying..


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 8 2009, 05:48 PM~15600545
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Montonero ni k fuera d tamaulipas y si yo lo ise yo tengo la feria y yo puse manos tu puros suenos y projects y ariba puro tiera calient


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 9 2009, 11:23 PM~15615841
> *Its not about that homie just see a lot people bumping there gums and the day of the show nobodys going to show up besides I don't get anything out sitting on lay it low talking shit to each other about who's car gets up and who don't just let the cars do the talking
> *




So I guess you're gonna take the crown back home with you,


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 9 2009, 10:27 PM~15616518
> *Montonero ni k fuera d tamaulipas y si yo lo ise yo tengo la feria y yo puse manos tu puros suenos y projects y ariba puro tiera calient
> *


pero esa tiera se respeta homito tu lo sabes!!! lavate la voca, y tu crees que tienes toda la feria del mundo oh que?? estas mal compita ahi muncha feria por mi lado, pero al ultimo eso sale sobrando!!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw2lKWbce6k


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15614555
> *Yeah and if anybody wants to talk to "STILL HOOD" you better put your money were your mouth is cause we talkin 10 (ten) bigheads in the parkin lot. We don't wanna hear about what car you used to have or what your car did last year, all that matters is the car you will be pullin up in Nov. 22, 2009. oh yeah leave the excuses at home.
> *


and thats kool, i got another 10 big ones, if u pull up to shortys radical and beat him, with ur hopper, now thats more fair RIGHT?, shops against shops uh? :biggrin: 
j/k homie, its all good, we ll see what happens at magnificos
BUT DNT FORGET LEAVE UR CHEERLEADERS AT HOME, THEY TALK A LOT OF SHIT , IT SHOULD BE LIKE NIX SAID, LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2009, 12:12 AM~15615682
> *fasho
> thanks
> *


nose up?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> !!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw2lKWbce6k


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 10 2009, 10:20 AM~15618648
> *:wave:
> *


go home


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> j/k homie, its all good, we ll see what happens at magnificos (QUOTE)
> MAS PUTO :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ya ase chingos que no hago log on aqui


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 10 2009, 11:26 AM~15619266
> *ya ase chingos que no hago log on aqui
> *


hey guey, go to the dickies factory store over there and let me know if their new jackets are out already.


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:26 AM~15617017
> *pero esa tiera se respeta homito tu lo sabes!!! lavate la voca, y tu crees que tienes toda la feria del mundo oh que?? estas mal compita ahi muncha feria por mi lado, pero al ultimo eso sale sobrando!!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw2lKWbce6k
> *


No seve k aiga feria d aquel lado pero muchos se engradesen con corridos y las palabras d mas cuando ya no tienen palabras y no noterngo toda la feria pero no me kedo atras huache y lavate la voca k soy de michoacan ay te vemos en el hop pit


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 02:49 AM~15617373
> *and thats kool, i got another 10 big ones, if u pull up to shortys radical and beat him, with ur hopper, now thats more fair RIGHT?, shops against shops uh? :biggrin:
> j/k homie, its all good, we ll see what happens at magnificos
> BUT DNT FORGET LEAVE UR CHEERLEADERS AT HOME, THEY TALK A LOT OF SHIT , IT SHOULD BE LIKE NIX SAID, LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING
> *


THERES NO REASON TO BRING SHORTY INTO THIS HES NOT ON LAYITLOW TALKING SHIT LIKE THE REST OF YOULL BESIDES I THOUGHT YOU WERE THE KING OF THIS SHIT WITH CHROME UNIES JUST BRING YOUR SHIT AND LETS HOPP


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:wave: :tongue:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 10:42 AM~15620145
> *THERES NO REASON TO BRING SHORTY INTO THIS HES NOT ON LAYITLOW TALKING SHIT LIKE THE REST OF YOULL BESIDES I THOUGHT YOU WERE THE KING OF THIS SHIT WITH CHROME UNIES JUST BRING YOUR SHIT AND LETS HOPP
> *


WELL IF THATS UR EXCUSE, THATS FINE, BUT I NEVER SAID I WAS THE KING OF THIS HOP THING, I JUST LIKE TO HOP,


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

whats up vic you still working on that single gate?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:20 PM~15620573
> *WELL IF THATS UR EXCUSE, THATS FINE, BUT I NEVER SAID I WAS THE KING OF THIS HOP THING, I JUST LIKE TO HOP,
> *


I DONT HAVE ANY EXCUSES WE HOPP THE WAY THE SHIT IS WITH OUT EXCUSES UNLIKE YOU TALKING ABOUT YOUR TIRES ARE BIGER THEN MINE OR ITS GOT LONGER WHEEL BASE OR ITS A TRUCK JUST NOSE UP TAKE YOUR WIN OR LOSS WITH OUT EXCUSES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 9 2009, 10:33 PM~15615925
> *shiet wy not homie  . we are  homie
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oo wee man


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

i see u nokturnal.... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 10 2009, 11:25 AM~15620627
> *whats up vic you still working on that single gate?
> *


we are waiting on some parts for panchos car, but im mainly working on mine


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 11:26 AM~15620647
> *I DONT HAVE ANY EXCUSES WE HOPP THE WAY THE SHIT IS WITH OUT EXCUSES UNLIKE YOU TALKING ABOUT YOUR TIRES ARE BIGER THEN MINE OR ITS GOT LONGER WHEEL BASE OR ITS A TRUCK JUST NOSE UP TAKE YOUR WIN OR LOSS WITH OUT EXCUSES
> *


WELL MAYBE ITS YALL THAT GET BUTT HURT EVERYTIME I MENTION BALLON TIRES, YES OFCOURSE THER IS A DIFERENCE, BIGER TIRES = MORE INCHES, 
I DNT CARE WHAT YALL USE , IM STILL GONA USE REGULAR TIRES, 
SEE YOU AT MAGNIFICOS ROBERT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck hopping who wants to race


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 11:32 AM~15620698
> *i see u nokturnal.... :uh:
> *


I seen some trucks with a nokturnal sticker , is there a nokturnal chapter here in houston now?? :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2009, 11:40 AM~15620770
> *fuck hopping who wants to race
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2009, 11:40 AM~15620770
> *fuck hopping who wants to race
> *


ON FOOT, O QUE?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 11:41 AM~15620780
> *I  seen some trucks with a nokturnal sticker , is there a nokturnal chapter here in houston now?? :0  :0
> *


NAW HOMIE.... MY BOY NOKTURNAL FROM GEORGIA WAS ON HERE A WHILE AGO.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 11:42 AM~15620791
> *ON FOOT, O QUE?
> *


if is on foot, i win  , and im only 5'5'' :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 11:43 AM~15620818
> *NAW HOMIE.... MY BOY NOKTURNAL FROM GEORGIA WAS ON HERE A WHILE AGO.
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:38 PM~15620754
> *WELL MAYBE ITS YALL THAT GET BUTT HURT EVERYTIME I MENTION BALLON TIRES, YES OFCOURSE THER IS A DIFERENCE, BIGER TIRES = MORE INCHES,
> I DNT CARE WHAT YALL USE , IM STILL GONA USE REGULAR TIRES,
> SEE YOU AT MAGNIFICOS ROBERT
> *


IF YOU THINK ITS JUST THE TIRES THEN JUST COME OVER HERE AND WELL GIVE YOU SET SO YOU CAN RID OF THAT EXCUSE SO YOU CAN SEE THAT IT HELPS BUT NOT AS MUCH AS YOU THINK IT DOES


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 11:46 AM~15620855
> *IF YOU THINK ITS JUST THE TIRES THEN JUST COME OVER HERE AND WELL GIVE YOU SET SO YOU CAN RID OF THAT EXCUSE SO YOU CAN SEE THAT IT HELPS BUT NOT AS MUCH AS YOU THINK IT DOES
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

robert must be typing 3 pages, or fat fingers :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 11:44 AM~15620831
> *if is on foot, i win  , and im only 5'5'' :biggrin:
> *


I'M OUT OF SHAPE. SO I'LL GIVE U THE WIN.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if we racing on foot it has to be to the restroom and back thats about as far as i can run


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2009, 11:49 AM~15620903
> *if we racing on foot it has to be to the restroom and back thats about as far as i can run
> *


CAN U DO THAT IN 6 INCH HEELS????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 11:46 AM~15620855
> *IF YOU THINK ITS JUST THE TIRES THEN JUST COME OVER HERE AND WELL GIVE YOU SET SO YOU CAN RID OF THAT EXCUSE SO YOU CAN SEE THAT IT HELPS BUT NOT AS MUCH AS YOU THINK IT DOES
> *


LOL, NAH, THEY DO HELP A LOT, U THINK THAT FAMOUS HOUSTON HYDRAULIC SHOP ON MAIN STREET , USES BIG TIRES FOR NOTHING?
WIEGHT HELPS TOO, I SEEN UR NEW STILL HOPPER
IT HAS U BUCKLED ON THE REAR, HOW DID THAT HAPPEN?
AND THE CAR JUST CAME OUT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 11:51 AM~15620928
> *CAN U DO THAT IN 6 INCH HEELS????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2009, 11:49 AM~15620903
> *if we racing on foot it has to be to the restroom and back thats about as far as i can run
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 11:51 AM~15620928
> *CAN U DO THAT IN 6 INCH HEELS????
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: ESTE VATO :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 11:54 AM~15620973
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ESTE VATO :biggrin:
> *


LONG DAY HOMIE.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:52 PM~15620942
> *LOL, NAH, THEY DO HELP A LOT, U THINK THAT FAMOUS HOUSTON HYDRAULIC SHOP ON MAIN STREET , USES BIG TIRES FOR NOTHING?
> WIEGHT HELPS TOO, I SEEN UR NEW STILL HOPPER
> IT HAS U BUCKLED ON THE REAR, HOW DID THAT HAPPEN?
> ...


IF U NOTICE WERE THE BUCKELS ARE ITS FROM SLAPING THE FUCK OUT THE BUMPER BUT YOU WOULD NOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT BECAUSE YOURS BEARLY TOUCHS THE BUMPER


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 10 2009, 11:47 AM~15620881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets race around the beltway..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 11:56 AM~15620990
> *IF U NOTICE WERE THE BUCKELS ARE ITS FROM SLAPING THE FUCK OUT THE BUMPER BUT YOU WOULD NOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT BECAUSE YOURS BEARLY TOUCHS THE BUMPER
> *


damn u made boiler log out... :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2009, 01:58 PM~15621015
> *lets race around the beltway..
> *


:0 

gonna have to pay some tolls :angry:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2009, 11:58 AM~15621015
> *lets race around the beltGUEY..
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 11:56 AM~15620990
> *IF U NOTICE WERE THE BUCKELS ARE ITS FROM SLAPING THE FUCK OUT THE BUMPER BUT YOU WOULD NOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT BECAUSE YOURS BEARLY TOUCHS THE BUMPER
> *


OUCH , SOMEONE CALL THE DOCTOR, IM SUPER HURT :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 02:43 PM~15620818
> *NAW HOMIE.... MY BOY NOKTURNAL FROM GEORGIA WAS ON HERE A WHILE AGO.
> *


No Gag


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT UP BANDIDO????? :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:00 PM~15621044
> *OUCH , SOMEONE CALL THE DOCTOR, IM SUPER HURT :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


i jus called and he confirmed that u have a case of butt hurt... :biggrin: and he is sending lonestar to xray ur ass..( no ****)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2009, 11:59 AM~15621026
> *damn u made boiler log out... :0
> *


 :roflmao: DNT MAKE CALL TONY MR CALI (RYDER) :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Nov 10 2009, 12:01 PM~15621050
> *No Gag
> *


NO VALES COCK????


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 03:01 PM~15621052
> *WHAT UP BANDIDO????? :thumbsup:
> *


Got Them Crowns On Deck For When You Touch Back down In The A


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yeall ill xray dat ass.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 03:02 PM~15621076
> *NO VALES COCK????
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Nov 10 2009, 12:03 PM~15621078
> *Got Them Crowns On Deck For When You Touch Back down In The A
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT THE USED NEEDLES LAYING AROUND ON COOLEY DRIVE????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 10 2009, 12:02 PM~15621071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2009, 12:03 PM~15621079
> *yeall ill xray dat ass.
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :around:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 03:04 PM~15621093
> *WHAT ABOUT THE USED NEEDLES LAYING AROUND ON COOLEY DRIVE????
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow:








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Nov 10 2009, 12:05 PM~15621115
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP HOMITO.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

What up to all the H-town Riderz :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:02 PM~15621071
> *:roflmao: DNT MAKE CALL TONY MR CALI (RYDER) :biggrin:
> *


snitch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 03:06 PM~15621123
> *THATS WHATS UP HOMITO.
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

NO GAG BANDIT :uh: ....


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 03:06 PM~15621134
> *NO GAG BANDIT :uh: ....
> *


:angry: :rant: _No ****_


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Nov 10 2009, 12:07 PM~15621148
> *:angry: :rant: No ****
> *


WHERE IS TONY BOA???? 
AND WHAT THE FUCK U KONW BOUT NORF FOROS?????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2009, 12:04 PM~15621100
> *its still not gonna get southside off ur tail...lol..
> :0
> *


IT doesnt bother me, its good for houston, like i said before, not too many cats in houston like to hop around, SPECIALLY WHEN U KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE THIS SHIT IS  , 
look at big brown for example, he didnt used to hop so often, but since i call him PARTIME HOPPER, now his more into the game, 
wait a minute maybe its just thanks to the help of mr magic??
shit i dnt give a damn how they do ti, the thing is they r in the game


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Nov 10 2009, 12:05 PM~15621115
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ALA MOE!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:10 PM~15621181
> *IT doesnt bother me,  its good for houston, like i said before, not too many cats in houston like to hop around, SPECIALLY WHEN U KNOW HOW EXPENSIVE THIS SHIT IS  ,
> look at big brown for example, he didnt used to hop so often, but since i call him PARTIME HOPPER, now his more into the game,
> wait a minute maybe its just thanks to the help of mr magic??
> ...


  doesnt matter who did it all that matters is who paid for it..


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:10 PM~15621181
> *
> shit i dnt give a damn how they do ti, the thing is they r in the game
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2009, 12:06 PM~15621128
> *snitch!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


im tired of seen you win with 73 inches :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 03:09 PM~15621171
> *WHERE IS TONY BOA????
> AND WHAT THE FUCK U KONW BOUT NORF FOROS?????
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2009, 01:40 PM~15620770
> *fuck hopping who wants to race
> *


deeezz nuttzzzz


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

HOLLA AT U FELLAS LATER. GOT TO ROLL OUT.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2009, 12:12 PM~15621194
> * doesnt matter who did it all that matters is who paid for it..
> *


kool, then go pay southside to build you a frame, and then take it to torres empire to make it hop, THATS IF U WANT TO GET INTO THE GAME AND LEAVE THE POM POMS FOR GOOD


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Nov 10 2009, 02:03 PM~15621078
> *Got Them Crowns On Deck For When You Touch Back down In The A
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 01:16 PM~15621252
> *kool, then go pay southside to build you a frame, and then take it to torres empire to make it hop, THATS IF U WANT TO GET INTO THE GAME AND LEAVE THE POM POMS FOR GOOD
> *


THERE IS NO TORRES EMPIRE SHOP.. CLOSED DOWN AND MOVED IN WITH SOUTHSIDE. AS 1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 10 2009, 12:13 PM~15621212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no cheerleadin jus keepin it real...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 12:19 PM~15621290
> *THERE IS NO TORRES EMPIRE SHOP.. CLOSED DOWN AND MOVED IN WITH SOUTHSIDE. AS 1
> *


 :0 :0 , YALL, NEED TO CHANGE THE NAME OF THE SHOP THEN, IT SHOULD BE CALLD, 
MAGIC CUSTOM HYDRAULICS OR THE MAGIC SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:16 PM~15621252
> *kool, then go pay southside to build you a frame, and then take it to torres empire to make it hop, THATS IF U WANT TO GET INTO THE GAME AND LEAVE THE POM POMS FOR GOOD
> *


been there.. mr.. "ooohhhhh there goes...i saw u on truucha"...lol.. groupie..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2009, 12:22 PM~15621323
> *
> no cheerleadin jus keepin it real...
> *


yes sir, you are southside's shop # 1 cheerleader, why lie?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 12:26 PM~15621360
> *yes sir, you are southside's shop # 1 cheerleader, why lie?
> *


ok


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2009, 12:24 PM~15621339
> *been there.. mr.. "ooohhhhh there goes...i saw u on truucha"...lol.. groupie..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 10 2009, 03:09 PM~15621171
> *WHERE IS TONY BOA????
> AND WHAT THE FUCK U KONW BOUT NORF FOROS?????
> *


wuz good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2009, 02:24 PM~15621339
> *been there.. mr.. "ooohhhhh there goes...i saw u on truucha"...lol.. groupie..
> *


mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2009, 02:24 PM~15621339
> *been there.. mr.. "ooohhhhh there goes...i saw u on truucha"...lol.. groupie..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

que onda tony





H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 01:16 PM~15621252
> *kool, then go pay southside to build you a frame, and then take it to torres empire to make it hop, THATS IF U WANT TO GET INTO THE GAME AND LEAVE THE POM POMS FOR GOOD
> *



COMO SEA YO ME VINE DE CALIFORNIA Y AQUI ESTOY PARA AYUDAR A QUIEN 
SEA Y NO ME IMPORTA EL CLUB O QIEN SEA.

SI QUIEREN HACER VOLAR SUS CARROS A SUS ORDENES ESTOY SOLO HAY QUE PAGAR POR EL SERVICIO Y HAGO QUE SUS CARROS HAGAN LAS PULGADAS QUE QUIERAN OK.

DEJENSE DE BATALLAR Y GASTAR DE MAS HECHANDO A PERDER PARTES QUE VAN A SALIR GASTANDO MAS EN PARTE3S QUE LO QUE ME PAGARIAN A MI POR TENER SUS CARROS AL 100. 

OK GRACIAS Y SUS ORDENES TONO TORRES.


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up tono 



H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 10 2009, 12:27 PM~15621381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he knows its the truth...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 9 2009, 01:39 PM~15607866
> *what! :uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2009, 01:39 PM~15607854
> *your chino's back.  you gonna tell em about ignacio?  :uh:
> *


? :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 10 2009, 04:57 PM~15623030
> *? :angry:
> *


you got thrown to the curb.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody wanna give me 60 bucks..
need to cut this fkin driveshaft


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2009, 05:15 PM~15623984
> *anybody wanna give me 60 bucks..
> need to cut this fkin driveshaft
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2009, 04:15 PM~15623984
> *anybody wanna give me 60 bucks..
> need to cut this fkin driveshaft
> 
> *


get a torche :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Nov 10 2009, 01:06 PM~15621808
> *          waz up tono
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C.
> *


 :werd: :werd: :rant: traete las birongas wey :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 10 2009, 04:21 PM~15624070
> *get a torche :biggrin:
> *


hell naw, gotta do it the right way


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2009, 04:28 PM~15624157
> *hell naw, gotta do it the right way
> *


juz put square pipe on da bitch n dont get on da freeway :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 10 2009, 04:30 PM~15624194
> *juz put square pipe on da bitch n dont get on da freeway :biggrin:
> *


man u know the 1st place im goin is the freeway.. u know how we do


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2009, 05:13 PM~15624791
> *man u know the 1st place im goin is the freeway.. u know how we do
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 12:42 PM~15620145
> *THERES NO REASON TO BRING SHORTY INTO THIS HES NOT ON LAYITLOW TALKING SHIT LIKE THE REST OF YOULL BESIDES I THOUGHT YOU WERE THE KING OF THIS SHIT WITH CHROME UNIES JUST BRING YOUR SHIT AND LETS HOPP
> *


no one has to be brought into it ! just drive the ridez and let them do the talk like you said! :biggrin: just my two cents!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2009, 06:28 PM~15624157
> *hell naw, gotta do it the right way
> *


dont kut it! or mess with it ! rethink !  it is possible :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

yall just get dem SINGLE @ DOUBLE GATES TOGETHER and you ****** WITH DEM PUSSY ASS PISTON @ BLADDERS BRING DAT SHIT TO BUT REAL RIDERS SWANG STRAIGHT GATE.............YOURS TRULY MISTA FISH GREASE 155/8013S


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*WELL ALL YOU HOPPERS CAN PUT ON A GREAT HOP FOR THE KIDS AT OUR TOY DRIVE!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Nov 10 2009, 06:36 PM~15625873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 10 2009, 07:51 PM~15626965
> *WELL ALL YOU HOPPERS CAN PUT ON A GREAT HOP FOR THE KIDS AT OUR TOY DRIVE!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> > !!!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dw2lKWbce6k
> 
> 
> por ahi ohi que eres de tamaulipas compita!!!!  :guns: .... que rollo brown


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 10 2009, 08:35 AM~15619339
> *No seve k aiga feria d aquel lado pero muchos se engradesen con corridos y las palabras d mas cuando ya no tienen palabras y no noterngo toda la feria pero no me kedo atras huache y lavate la voca k soy de michoacan ay te vemos en el hop pit*


 Y DONDE USTED QUIERA YA SABE DONDE ENCONTRARTE, OH Y NO SE LE OLVIDE QUE LOS DE MICHOACAN TIENE QUE PASAR AGUEVO POR TAMAULIPAS COMPITA!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Nov 10 2009, 09:50 PM~15626949
> *yall just get dem SINGLE @ DOUBLE GATES TOGETHER and you ****** WITH DEM PUSSY ASS PISTON @ BLADDERS BRING DAT SHIT TO BUT REAL RIDERS SWANG STRAIGHT GATE.............YOURS TRULY MISTA FISH GREASE 155/8013S
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 10 2009, 11:23 AM~15621330
> *:0  :0 , YALL, NEED TO CHANGE THE NAME OF THE SHOP THEN, IT SHOULD BE CALLD,
> MAGIC CUSTOM HYDRAULICS OR THE MAGIC SHOP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Nov 10 2009, 12:01 PM~15621755
> *         que onda tony
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C.
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMITO, QUE YA ESTA LISTO PARA MAGNIFICOS???


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 10 2009, 12:01 PM~15621756
> *COMO SEA YO ME VINE DE CALIFORNIA Y AQUI ESTOY PARA AYUDAR A QUIEN
> SEA Y NO ME IMPORTA EL CLUB O QIEN SEA.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Nov 10 2009, 06:50 PM~15626949
> *yall just get dem SINGLE @ DOUBLE GATES TOGETHER and you ****** WITH DEM PUSSY ASS PISTON @ BLADDERS BRING DAT SHIT TO BUT REAL RIDERS SWANG STRAIGHT GATE.............YOURS TRULY MISTA FISH GREASE 155/8013S
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam this is a badass color :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Nov 10 2009, 07:50 PM~15626949
> *yall just get dem SINGLE @ DOUBLE GATES TOGETHER and you ****** WITH DEM PUSSY ASS PISTON @ BLADDERS BRING DAT SHIT TO BUT REAL RIDERS SWANG STRAIGHT GATE.............YOURS TRULY MISTA FISH GREASE 155/8013S
> *


Bigger pic of ur avi please :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Need some 4ton full stacks and reverse deep cups....anybody got any???? Besides deez nuts....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2009, 09:03 PM~15628568
> *Need some 4ton full stacks and reverse deep cups....anybody got any???? Besides deez nuts....
> *


 :scrutinize: HOP??? HUH!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 10 2009, 10:28 PM~15628905
> *:scrutinize: HOP??? HUH!!!
> *


Na...just something to keep da oil pan from hittin da floor ....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 10 2009, 01:01 PM~15621756
> *COMO SEA YO ME VINE DE CALIFORNIA Y AQUI ESTOY PARA AYUDAR A QUIEN
> SEA Y NO ME IMPORTA EL CLUB O QIEN SEA.
> 
> ...


orale ya esta


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2009, 11:46 PM~15616100
> *$501.95
> *


$502.00


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 10 2009, 10:55 PM~15629856
> *$502.00
> *


$502.99!!! DONT NO ONE ELSE BID.... :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2009, 11:03 PM~15628568
> *Need some 4ton full stacks and reverse deep cups....anybody got any???? Besides deez nuts....
> *


I GOT A PAIR. MAKE OFFER


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Nov 10 2009, 08:50 PM~15626949
> *yall just get dem SINGLE @ DOUBLE GATES TOGETHER and you ****** WITH DEM PUSSY ASS PISTON @ BLADDERS BRING DAT SHIT TO BUT REAL RIDERS SWANG STRAIGHT GATE.............YOURS TRULY MISTA FISH GREASE 155/8013S
> *


Don't worry I'm running straight gate 8 batt on 155/80r13 big body linc daily driver on the freeway and ain't scared of nobody. LOW INC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 12:34 AM~15628985
> *Na...just something to keep da oil pan from hittin da floor ....
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Nov 11 2009, 01:04 AM~15630592
> *Don't worry I'm running straight gate 8 batt on 155/80r13 big body linc daily driver on the freeway and ain't scared of nobody.      LOW INC
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Nov 11 2009, 01:34 AM~15630475
> *I GOT A PAIR. MAKE OFFER
> *


Pms sent....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 12:03 AM~15628568
> *Need some 4ton full stacks  and reverse deep cups....anybody got any???? Besides deez nuts....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u gona do with 4 ton noe


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2009, 08:10 AM~15631647
> *what u gona do with 4 ton noe
> *


We gon put em in da mc......n take out da king of streets to mo city.......:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:18 AM~15631704
> *We gon put em in da mc......n take out da king of streets to mo city.......:0
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 08:18 AM~15631704
> *We gon put em in da mc......n take out da king of streets to mo city.......:0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 11 2009, 02:27 AM~15630115
> *$502.99!!! DONT NO ONE ELSE BID.... :biggrin:
> *


$700.25


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

not if king of the streets comes home to westchase


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay guey!!!!

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1458902326.html


i stopped bidding, lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 11 2009, 08:24 AM~15631747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only thing gon be happenin in westchase is ima have to put them 4 tons up under ur new bed frame so dat bitch won't buckle.....knowmsayin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

~needs divers front side filler under light 
*~needs a paint job *
~needs interior body work 
832-359-1300 james 
DO NOT E-MAIL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2009, 08:29 AM~15631785
> *ay guey!!!!
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1458902326.html
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: u gotta be fuckin kiddin me....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 08:30 AM~15631797
> *WEENIE SETUP 6 BATTERIES....KING OF STREETS....O...AND DON'T FORGET 42DEGREE AC!!!!
> Only thing gon be happenin in westchase is ima have to put them 4 tons up under ur new bed frame so dat bitch won't buckle.....knowmsayin...
> *


those ptown batteries are only 525cca.....FYI


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:30 AM~15631797
> *WEENIE SETUP 6 BATTERIES....KING OF STREETS....O...AND DON'T FORGET 42DEGREE AC!!!!
> Only thing gon be happenin in westchase is ima have to put them 4 tons up under ur new bed frame so dat bitch won't buckle.....knowmsayin...
> *


cool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 10:32 AM~15631809
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: u gotta be fuckin kiddin me....
> *


we're in a reccession. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 10:32 AM~15631804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is more of a $2500 car. LOL

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1419186765.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont beleive me see for yourself. talk about a horrible resale value

http://www.apexbattery.com/sterling-batter...ng-battery.html


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2009, 08:32 AM~15631811
> *those ptown batteries are only 525cca.....FYI
> *


525 cca + weenie setup+42'ac= KING OF STREET.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 08:47 AM~15631920
> *525 cca + weenie setup+42'ac= KING OF STREET.
> *


cca vs weight vs price...budget lowriding...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2009, 08:46 AM~15631904
> *dont beleive me see for yourself.  talk about a horrible resale value
> 
> http://www.apexbattery.com/sterling-batter...ng-battery.html
> *



Ha....from 250 bux to 35....hmmm....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a heads up. Auto chrome knocking out work quick lately if you ready to get some chrome or atainless polished hittem up. Aluminium I don't like so much from them everything else is satisfactory. 7139216295 callem for a quote ill post pics of recent work


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2009, 08:55 AM~15631970
> *Just a heads up.  Auto chrome knocking out work quick lately if you ready to get some chrome or atainless polished hittem up. Aluminium I don't like so much from them everything else is satisfactory.    7139216295 callem for a quote ill post pics of recent work
> *


thats on erath? what they charge for undercarriage?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2009, 11:00 AM~15632011
> *thats on erath? what they charge for undercarriage?
> *


bawla talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2009, 10:55 AM~15631970
> *Just a heads up.  Auto chrome knocking out work quick lately if you ready to get some chrome or atainless polished hittem up. Aluminium I don't like so much from them everything else is satisfactory.    7139216295 callem for a quote ill post pics of recent work
> *


 last i remember, turn around time was always the same. drop off mon-tues, ready by friday-sat. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2009, 10:00 AM~15632011
> *thats on erath? what they charge for undercarriage?
> *


depends on car last time they were talkking bout coupple Gs to do full car under all the bells and whistles.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 10:20 AM~15632217
> *last i remember, turn around time was always the same.    drop off mon-tues, ready by friday-sat.  :uh:
> *


ive took over 3k in work to them under a year and the busted it out asap when i needed it. 

cash motivates.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2009, 11:27 AM~15632272
> *ive took over 3k in work to them under a year and the busted it out asap when i needed it.
> 
> cash motivates.
> *


bawla talk


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2009, 09:27 AM~15632272
> *ive took over 3k in work to them under a year and the busted it out asap when i needed it.
> 
> cash motivates.
> *


Do they take food stamps???? 


Food stamps motivate also :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah takem some food stamps see what they say


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 09:45 AM~15632444
> *Do they take food stamps????
> Food stamps motivate also :dunno: :dunno:
> *


ill buy your foodstamps...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 11:45 AM~15632444
> *Do they take food stamps????
> Food stamps motivate also :dunno: :dunno:
> *


give you .50 on the dollar


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 11 2009, 10:09 AM~15632679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam....coulda made me some mula...had 1500 in stamps ...:|


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2009, 05:14 PM~15623180
> *you got thrown to the curb.
> *


lots happend since I left :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2009, 12:18 PM~15632770
> *lots happend since I left  :0
> *


where you been? hear hrny missed you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2009, 12:18 PM~15632770
> *lots happend since I left  :0
> *


ellie came back but left after he realized there was a mr. hrnybrneyz logged on. broke his heart. =/


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2009, 10:22 AM~15632824
> *ellie came back but left after he realized there was a mr. hrnybrneyz logged on.  broke his heart.  =/
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 12:21 PM~15632809
> *where you been?  hear hrny missed you.
> *


been on a vision quest


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2009, 12:22 PM~15632824
> *ellie came back but left after he realized there was a mr. hrnybrneyz logged on.  broke his heart.  =/
> *


oh my LOL theres a "mr.hrnybrneyz"?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Nov 11 2009, 12:25 PM~15632855
> *:uh:
> *


there you are! wah hahahaa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2009, 12:25 PM~15632863
> *been on a vision quest
> *


with your chinese eyes?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 12:30 PM~15632915
> *with your chinese eyes?
> *


Those chinese eyes are good for looking through blinds.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2009, 08:55 AM~15631970
> *Just a heads up.  Auto chrome knocking out work quick lately if you ready to get some chrome or atainless polished hittem up. Aluminium I don't like so much from them everything else is satisfactory.    7139216295 callem for a quote ill post pics of recent work
> *


X2.......... Eprahm n his brother are always taking care of people, I been dealing with them since 2000. They have always been on the timeline of 4-5 days.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Nov 11 2009, 10:57 AM~15633186
> *X2.......... Eprahm n his brother are always taking care of people, I been dealing with them since 2000. They have always been on the timeline of 4-5 days.
> *


yea.. they did my bike parts.. costed 1200 bucks.
but was dropped off on monday and ready to friday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2009, 01:13 PM~15633350
> *yea.. they did my bike parts.. costed 1200 bucks.
> but was dropped off on monday and ready to friday
> *


i'm just saying, dont see where slo says they turning stuff out quick, they've alreadys had 4-5 day turn around. which seems fast to me. :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 12:30 PM~15632915
> *with your chinese eyes?
> *


knew that was coming


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2009, 01:32 PM~15633541
> *knew that was coming
> *


bet you didn't* SEE* it coming though


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 11 2009, 10:29 AM~15631785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna scoop it last year for 1800 but it wasnt that nice so i passed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 11:24 AM~15633481
> *i'm just saying, dont see where slo says they turning stuff out quick, they've alreadys had 4-5 day turn around.  which seems fast to me.  :dunno:
> *


yea.. i told em take their time.. cuz i didnt have all the money.. fool called me back 3 days later talkin bout half the shit done..


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 11 2009, 10:39 AM~15633011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 10 2009, 03:56 PM~15623022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Nov 11 2009, 01:07 PM~15633856
> *:roflmao:
> *


OMG.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

tocayo, que onda, parese que tenemos el mismo orario de travajo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mis paisas, no need to go to a fucking starbucks to have a lil break  , la raza si sabe








  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2009, 03:10 PM~15634472
> *mis paisas, no need to go to a fucking starbucks to have a lil break  , la raza si sabe
> 
> 
> ...


i guess you got the same email from someone who forwards 30+ emails a day, lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2009, 03:10 PM~15634472
> *mis paisas, no need to go to a fucking starbucks to have a lil break  , la raza si sabe
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2009, 02:27 PM~15634053
> *OMG.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 01:36 PM~15634698
> *:uh:
> *


i'm post whoring about now!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 02:36 PM~15634698
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2009, 04:15 PM~15634989
> *:ugh:
> *


thinking wings.. 730pm bayou city..come thru. ok to bring ignacio too.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2009, 02:27 PM~15634053
> *OMG.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you are steadily the topic on this website


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 03:29 PM~15635086
> *thinking wings..  730pm bayou city..come thru.  ok to bring ignacio too.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: 

speakin of that nig....nevermind.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 01:40 PM~15633621
> *bet you didn't SEE it coming though
> *


 :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2009, 04:31 PM~15635108
> *:roflmao: :twak:
> 
> speakin of that nig....nevermind.
> *


 :0 broke another happy home did we? lol


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2009, 03:30 PM~15635101
> *you are steadily the topic on this website
> *


lies! :no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2009, 04:38 PM~15635171
> *lies! :no:
> *


haha, somethings never change


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2009, 03:37 PM~15635164
> *:0  broke another happy home did we? lol
> *


no fool. now quit being jealous!!  

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2009, 04:40 PM~15635191
> *no fool. now quit being jealous!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


me jealous? never............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2009, 04:37 PM~15635164
> *:0  broke another happy home did we? lol
> *


thats her thing i guess


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 04:29 PM~15635086
> *thinking wings..  730pm bayou city..come thru.  ok to bring ignacio too.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2009, 04:40 PM~15635191
> *no fool. now quit being jealous!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


mayne


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 04:42 PM~15635210
> *thats her thing  i guess
> *


shes like a tornado, nice to look at, till it hits your home. NO disregard for the innocent LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2009, 04:42 PM~15635213
> *:roflmao:
> *


you can come too. unless you skurred of ignacio


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 04:44 PM~15635232
> *you can come too.  unless you skurred of ignacio
> *


im not skurred fuker, im cautious


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2009, 04:45 PM~15635239
> *im not skurred fuker, im cautious
> *


slow down there croutching tiger/farting dragon 

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 11 2009, 12:34 AM~15628985
> *Na...just something to keep da oil pan from hittin da floor ....
> *


:dunno: sneak dissin :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2009, 04:55 PM~15635317
> *:dunno: sneak dissin :dunno:
> *


 :yessad: :rant:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2009, 04:10 PM~15634472
> *mis paisas, no need to go to a fucking starbucks to have a lil break  , la raza si sabe
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: A Huevo!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 11 2009, 03:49 PM~15635272
> *slow down there croutching tiger/farting dragon
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 11 2009, 05:20 PM~15635549
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*EVERYONE COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US BEFORE LOS MAGNIFICOS!!*


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Nov 11 2009, 11:57 AM~15633186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i say cus i can fat boy

what i mean is that they arent backed up at the moment....













:uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2009, 06:04 PM~15637294
> *his bros still in just him n his pop runing it
> 
> i say cus i can fat boy
> ...


*I HEARD THAT!!!!* :0


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 10 2009, 12:12 PM~15621194
> * doesnt matter who did it all that matters is who paid for it..
> *


That's what some people don't under stand money talks bull shit walks


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 11 2009, 11:11 AM~15632700
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 WE ' ll BE THERE................  
support a good cause always


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 11 2009, 05:04 PM~15636629
> *:biggrin:
> *


11 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 11 more days


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 11 2009, 06:58 PM~15637893
> *That's what some people don't under stand money talks bull shit walks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

shout out to dave aka lilgaychevylo97miniz :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 11 2009, 07:10 PM~15638013
> *  WE ' ll  BE THERE................
> support a good cause  always
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 11 2009, 08:00 PM~15638507
> *shout out to dave aka lilgaychevylo97miniz :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

BAYTOWN 281 C.C GETTING READY FOR MAGNIFICOS


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

QUE ONDA PINCHE CHOCHI


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 11 2009, 08:52 PM~15639102
> *QUE ONDA PINCHE CHOCHI
> *


 :0 que rollo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stay strapped in mo city :0 

http://www.click2houston.com/news/21587013/detail.html


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*CALL GOOFY FOR MORE INFO 832 213 8219 *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

artkrimes drove today for the 1st time since may...
lil details under the hood, some tags, and this bitch is rollin..


now its time for me to build me some batt racks and put that black magic piston for the streets


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2009, 10:06 PM~15639868
> *artkrimes drove today for the 1st time since may...
> lil details under the hood, some tags, and this bitch is rollin..
> now its time for me to build me some batt racks and put that black magic piston for the streets
> *


 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 11 2009, 10:07 PM~15639889
> *:0
> *


it was a great feeling until it pissed tranny fluid all over the shop.. fkin loose hose..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko+Nov 11 2009, 07:51 PM~15639091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: new king of the street


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 11 2009, 05:50 PM~15636486
> *EVERYONE COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US BEFORE LOS MAGNIFICOS!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 12:19 PM~15621290
> *THERE IS NO TORRES EMPIRE SHOP.. CLOSED DOWN AND MOVED IN WITH SOUTHSIDE. AS 1
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 What no more Torres Empire Shop!!!!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 10 2009, 12:19 PM~15621290
> *THERE IS NO TORRES EMPIRE SHOP.. CLOSED DOWN AND MOVED IN WITH SOUTHSIDE. AS 1
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 What no more Torres Empire Shop!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ANY ONE KNOW SOMEONE ON LAY IT LOW FROM HOUSTON SOCIETY?


I BOUGHT A BLUE CUTLASS A WHILE BACK FROM SOMEONE WHO BOUGHT IT FROM SOMEONE FROM HOUSTON SOCIETY AND I WAS WONDERING IF THEY HAD ANY PICTURES OF IT


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

u still up chico


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah wuz up


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 11 2009, 11:06 PM~15640608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH WEIGHT IS IN IT????  
I MEAN, HOW MANY PILAS?????


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Nov 12 2009, 01:27 AM~15641232
> *yeah wuz up
> *


thanks for ur help bro on helping me post up pics let me try one on my own pic of my 2other babys


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 12 2009, 12:32 AM~15641254
> *HOW MUCH WEIGHT IS IN IT????
> I MEAN, HOW MANY PILAS?????
> *


  1000 si incuentras peso en el carro si no tu me pagas 1000  que onda te aguitas


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

CUANTAS PILAS PUES????


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

ok uffin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 12 2009, 12:36 AM~15641273
> *CUANTAS PILAS PUES????
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: quieres tambien los planos :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 12 2009, 12:36 AM~15641273
> *CUANTAS PILAS PUES????
> *


PILAS=PESO O NO?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 12 2009, 12:38 AM~15641286
> *PILAS=PESO O NO?
> *


no peso pilas a wuebo o no trabaja cuales son las reglas para ser king of the street .


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Big_Money, rollin-hard, bigj81, 1014cadillac
..............ya need to go to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 12:40 AM~15641298
> *no peso pilas a wuebo o no trabaja    cuales son las reglas  para ser king of the street  .
> *


SWING WHAT YOU BRING. TIENES RAZON.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHOS 62???


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 12 2009, 12:42 AM~15641310
> *SWING WHAT YOU BRING. TIENES RAZON.
> *


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 12 2009, 01:40 AM~15641301
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Big_Money, rollin-hard, bigj81, 1014cadillac
> ..............ya need to go to sleep :biggrin:
> *


you go to to sleep its early for me


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Nov 12 2009, 01:48 AM~15641333
> *you go to to sleep its early for me
> *


im bout to... :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 11 2009, 02:07 PM~15634443
> *tocayo, que onda, parese que tenemos el mismo orario de travajo
> *


yo creo q si


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 12 2009, 01:43 AM~15641314
> *WHOS 62???
> *


just one of my toys


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 12 2009, 01:49 AM~15641338
> *im bout to... :biggrin:
> *


you ready for the show


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 12 2009, 01:51 AM~15641349
> *just one of my toys
> *


*MAS PUTO!!! :twak:*


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 12 2009, 12:51 AM~15641349
> *just one of my toys
> *


ITS GETTIN THERE..


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Nov 12 2009, 01:53 AM~15641360
> *MAS PUTO!!!  :twak:
> *


*
lol well c u 2morow 4 more com.classes :biggrin:*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 11 2009, 11:06 PM~15640608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


38-40 INCHES, :uh: U ARE GOING TO NEED MORE THEN THAT TO TAKE THE CROWN  
BUT KEEP TRYING, IT HELPS LOWRIDING   :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 11 2009, 10:06 PM~15640608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:  hno: LO QUE HACE LA TECNOLOJIA MAJICA!!!!  
QUE LO QUE TU SABIAS QUE CHINGADOS IVAN HACER ESO, HACI HASTA YO PUEDO......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 11 2009, 08:04 PM~15637294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 11 2009, 10:00 PM~15638507
> *shout out to dave aka lilgaychevylo97miniz :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 11 2009, 11:58 PM~15639777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


posted up in http://www.tejanohitsradio.com & http://www.thebeat713.com 

 

commercial should be on rotation within the next few days.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 12 2009, 01:50 AM~15641582
> *38-40 INCHES, :uh:  U ARE GOING TO NEED MORE THEN THAT TO TAKE THE CROWN
> BUT KEEP TRYING, IT HELPS LOWRIDING     :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ha ha ha wy dont you come and measure :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*TODAY: from 10a - 2p CT tune in with Johnny Lazo (ex-KQQK) as he will have live in studio Rudy Cano and Laura Salinas from Rodeo Houston.

Johnny will have in depth discussion and dialogue pertaining to Rodeo Houston and Tejano Music. 

And THANK YOU for making the switch to Tejano Hits Radio.*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 12 2009, 06:17 AM~15642020
> *:around:    hno:  LO QUE HACE LA TECNOLOJIA MAJICA!!!!
> QUE LO QUE TU SABIAS QUE CHINGADOS IVAN HACER ESO, HACI HASTA YO PUEDO......
> *


sabes tony dejate de mamadas .ya me dijieron que bas ayebar tu pompa para con antonio  aber que es tu EXCUSA . I CUANDO ESTES CON ANTONIO PREGUNTALE SI LE PUSO MANO A ESTE CARRO .STOP HATEING. DONT HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

aghh....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2009, 10:06 AM~15642624
> *TODAY: from 10a - 2p CT tune in with Johnny Lazo (ex-KQQK) as he will have live in studio Rudy Cano and Laura Salinas from Rodeo Houston.
> 
> Johnny will have in depth discussion and dialogue pertaining to Rodeo Houston and Tejano Music.
> ...


fk tejano music


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2009, 10:16 AM~15642701
> *fk tejano music
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 01:06 AM~15640608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Nov 6 2009, 11:33 PM~15588653
> *Got a football board for the. Cowboys vs Raiders on Thanksgiving Day..Its $60 a square. .Each quarter pays $500 forward..$250 backwards...Neighbors. split $300, 4 neighbors get $75, 3 neighbors get $100 each, 2 neighbors get $150 each.. Overall stats pay $650... NO OVERTIME. .Hit me up @281-210-9465 if anyone is interested. . Also will be doing a Super Bowl board at$100 a square with BIGGER. payout..
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 07:59 AM~15642571
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ha ha ha  wy  dont  you come and measure  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2009, 10:06 AM~15642624
> *TODAY: from 10a - 2p CT tune in with Johnny Lazo (ex-KQQK) as he will have live in studio Rudy Cano and Laura Salinas from Rodeo Houston.
> 
> Johnny will have in depth discussion and dialogue pertaining to Rodeo Houston and Tejano Music.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO Sleepy_@Nov 12 2009, 02:07 AM~15641096
> *ANY ONE KNOW SOMEONE ON LAY IT LOW FROM HOUSTON SOCIETY?
> I BOUGHT A BLUE CUTLASS A WHILE BACK FROM SOMEONE WHO BOUGHT IT FROM SOMEONE FROM HOUSTON SOCIETY AND I WAS WONDERING IF THEY HAD ANY PICTURES OF IT
> *


Post a current pic. You sure its not the one from latin cartel it was silver with blue patterns.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 11 2009, 09:00 PM~15638507
> *shout out to dave aka lilgaychevylo97miniz :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: hey dave.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 12 2009, 12:31 PM~15644121
> *:uh:
> *


what's up man


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

10  10 more days :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

not a bad deal for 5 g's.

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1462983106.html


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2009, 01:35 PM~15645782
> *not a bad deal for 5 g's.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1462983106.html
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 12 2009, 01:14 PM~15644592
> *:wave: hey dave.....
> *


dont you have some bobtail oil pumpin to do? :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: 
HELLO EVERYBODY....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 12 2009, 04:51 PM~15646524
> *:wave:  :wave:
> HELLO EVERYBODY....
> *


 :uh: o' friendly ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aint this one that sold for about $1500 just last year? sentimental value raised price i guess. 


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1463255801.html


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 12 2009, 02:51 PM~15646524
> *:wave:  :wave:
> HELLO EVERYBODY....
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 02:55 PM~15645983
> *dont you have some bobtail oil pumpin to do? :biggrin:
> *


naw i was at a dirty truck stop... riding the clock like a cowboy :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 12 2009, 10:34 AM~15644160
> *Post a current pic. You sure its not the one from latin cartel it was silver with blue patterns.
> *


that one is in dallas


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2009, 12:09 PM~15645060
> *what's up man
> *


he dont like good music i guess ... :uh: it has to be english only :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mojo music sucks. just sayin'


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2009, 08:16 AM~15642701
> *fk tejano music
> *


hater....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2009, 05:16 PM~15647953
> *mojo music sucks.  just sayin'
> *


child please..ur more ****** then anyone else!!!!!!* CUT OUT GUN HOLDER BOX!* :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2009, 07:21 PM~15647996
> *child please..ur more ****** then anyone else!!!!!! CUT OUT GUN HOLDER BOX!  :biggrin:
> *


box is gone.. :angry: should probably make new one.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 01:06 AM~15640608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it boy! nice hop! :biggrin: it looks good ! i dont hate i see what you doin so it needs to be better! :biggrin: but for realz it good!


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Nov 12 2009, 01:51 AM~15641354
> *you ready for the show
> *




 whats the word bird  

(wizard,, & WZRD 4 )


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: QUE PASA VICTOR?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

uh ooooo!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 07:49 PM~15648802
> *uh ooooo!
> 
> 
> ...



mayne


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 07:49 PM~15648802
> *uh ooooo!
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: bye bye red walls


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 12 2009, 06:20 PM~15647378
> *naw i was at a dirty truck stop... riding the clock like a cowboy :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 08:49 PM~15648802
> *uh ooooo!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 12 2009, 06:01 PM~15648354
> *damn it boy! nice hop!  :biggrin: it looks good ! i dont hate i see what you doin so it needs to be better! :biggrin:  but for realz it good!
> *


 we are working on it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 07:31 PM~15649245
> *:0
> *


:uh: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:34 PM~15649278
> *:uh: :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 07:41 PM~15649371
> *:uh:
> *


Anything??? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 12 2009, 07:24 PM~15649155
> *:wave: bye bye red walls
> *


nope. me and slim drove around p -town.. white walls still holdin..
one is a lil fucked cuz i had a low tire and did a sharp turn


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 12 2009, 09:45 PM~15649437
> *Anything??? :dunno:
> *


you know im going to call you as soon as it gets here so why you buggin? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 08:47 PM~15649455
> *nope. me and slim drove around p -town.. white walls still holdin..
> one is a lil fucked cuz i had a low tire and did a sharp turn
> *


 :0 
what about 3 wheeling?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 09:47 PM~15649455
> *nope. me and slim drove around p -town.. white walls still holdin..
> one is a lil fucked cuz i had a low tire and did a sharp turn
> *


can you add a flex additive to the paint to make it last a lil longer?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 12 2009, 07:48 PM~15649476
> *:0
> what about 3 wheeling?
> *


***** i got a full wrap..  dont need to hit corners doin 30 mph :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 07:52 PM~15649529
> ****** i got a full wrap..   dont need to hit corners doin 30 mph :0
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 07:52 PM~15649516
> *can you add a flex additive to the paint to make it last a lil longer?
> *


the paint is airbrushed on.. so its really thin.. driving it wont hurt.. only when its rubing on concrete...

wont ever crack or peel from just daily driving


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 07:48 PM~15649471
> *you know im going to call you as soon as it gets here so why you buggin? :uh:
> *


:buttkick: bullshittin....:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

the end of the world is coming, somebody needs this. $500 take it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 07:58 PM~15649606
> *the end of the world is coming, somebody needs this.  $500 take it.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the puppy towel.
local pick up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 12 2009, 09:54 PM~15649556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russian?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 08:59 PM~15649624
> *how much for the puppy towel.
> local pick up
> *



$500, it comes with a free gun. :biggrin: 

homie discount, no sentimental value added.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 09:05 PM~15649704
> *Russian?
> *



romainian penis


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 08:06 PM~15649717
> *$500, it comes with a free gun. :biggrin:
> 
> homie discount, no sentimental value added.
> *


ok for 500 can u also throw im the coaster and plate


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 08:05 PM~15649704
> *:0
> when it gets here i have a guy wit a cut swanga and deep pocket whos ready if you arnt :uh:
> 
> ...


Don't worry bout me not being ready....knowmsayin....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 10:07 PM~15649724
> *romainian penis
> *


standard answer from you :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 12:06 AM~15640608
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damm homies se mira deaquellas . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 10:15 PM~15649831
> *standard answer from you :uh:
> *


o'rly?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 12 2009, 08:49 PM~15648802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post obama prices.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 09:15 PM~15649831
> *standard answer from you :uh:
> *



brian wields a golden penis


custom? :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2009, 09:30 PM~15649948
> *
> post obama prices.
> *


thats as post obama as its gonna get. come on gangsta, i know you need this mayne.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 10:32 PM~15649976
> *brian wields a golden penis
> custom? :uh:
> *


u got issues


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 09:39 PM~15650045
> *u got issues
> *



i might :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 10:39 PM~15650050
> *i might :biggrin:
> *


they said u gotta put in work to fly a rag.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 09:41 PM~15650069
> *they said u gotta put in work to fly a rag.......
> *



yes you do.......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 08:52 PM~15649529
> ****** i got a full wrap..   dont need to hit corners doin 30 mph :0
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 10:45 PM~15650111
> *yes you do.......
> *


to bad ur in "nobody likes me CC" :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 09:46 PM~15650121
> *to bad ur in "nobody likes me CC" :cheesy:
> *



thats what happens when you stop using the phone :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 10:48 PM~15650137
> *thats what happens when you stop using the phone :biggrin:
> *


no shit? lol

start answering and join RoofLess CC :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 12 2009, 08:22 PM~15649895
> *:biggrin:
> damm homies  se mira deaquellas . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


grasias  le acabo de sacar unas cuantas mas pulgadas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 12 2009, 10:33 PM~15649984
> *thats as post obama as its gonna get.  come on gangsta, i know you need this mayne.
> *


naw i'm good


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

should have the interior finished for the car show and have it there for anyone interested in it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 12 2009, 05:40 PM~15647588
> *that one is in dallas
> *


yup saw it at SUMMERS LAST BLAST up in vernon tx....the were steady rollin in it


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 07:07 AM~15642626
> *sabes tony dejate de mamadas .ya me dijieron que bas ayebar tu pompa para con antonio   aber que es tu EXCUSA    .  I CUANDO ESTES CON ANTONIO PREGUNTALE SI LE PUSO MANO  A ESTE CARRO  .STOP HATEING.  DONT HATE THE PLAYER HATE THE GAME
> *










POR ESO WUEY, PERO EL TONIO TE ENSENO LA MAGIA..... SEGURAMANTE ESTABAN HACIENDO LOS CARROS VOLAR CUANDO NO ESTABA ANTONIO.... :uh: EL NO LE PUSO MANO, PERO TU SI USASTE SU TECNOLOGIA!!!  Y NO LLEVE YO NINGUNA POMPA....


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 12 2009, 08:29 PM~15649940
> *o'rly?
> *


Q-VO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 12 2009, 10:26 PM~15651463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude that lil cartoon is so gay.. fool got on a lil bitty tee shirt
breakdance beanie, and some shoe string belt shorts


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 12 2009, 10:26 PM~15651463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nunca me pudistes ganar en single pump es tu dolor :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 08:02 PM~15650308
> *grasias    le acabo de sacar unas cuantas mas pulgadas
> SINO FUERA POR TI QUE HARIAMOS NOSOTROS, GRACIAS POR RESCATARNOS DE LA PALISA QUE NOS PUSO TONY Y EL BOILER!!!!  MI CARRO NO PEGAVA MAS DE 50 PULGADA, Y ME TARDE COMO 5 O 6 ANOS? :angry:  Y EL TONY SACO SU TANQUE POR PRIMERA VEZ Y NOS CHINGO A TODOS!!!!!
> *


 :tears: 
HASTA QUE DIJISTE TODA LA VERDAD!!!! :biggrin: NO SE ESPONJE COMPITA.....
Y PUES ALO REPENTE LE DIGO AL TONIO QUE ME AYUDE, ESO ESTA POR VERSE...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 09:35 PM~15651602
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: nunca me pudistes ganar en single pump es tu dolor :biggrin:
> *


Y PORQUE NO HABLAMOS DEL RADICAL!!!!! :biggrin:  Y NO ME TOMO ANOS PARA HACERLO BRINCAR MAS QUE CUALQUIER CARRO CALLEJERO EN HOUSTON!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2009, 10:32 PM~15651562
> *dude that lil cartoon is so gay.. fool got on a lil bitty tee shirt
> breakdance beanie, and some shoe string belt shorts
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no shiet :biggrin: MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 12 2009, 10:38 PM~15651637
> *Y PORQUE NO HABLAMOS DEL RADICAL!!!!! :biggrin:    Y NO ME TOMO ANOS PARA HACERLO BRINCAR MAS QUE CUALQUIER CARRO CALLEJERO EN HOUSTON!!!
> *


TENGO UN ANO ESPERANDOTE PERO TE CULEAS :biggrin: ME SALE CON TUS EXCUSAS :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 09:38 PM~15651642
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: no shiet :biggrin:  MAS PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


EH WUEY VIENDOLO BIEN IT KIND OF LOOKS LIKE YOU!!!! :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 12 2009, 10:41 PM~15651670
> *EH WUEY VIENDOLO BIEN IT KIND OF LOOKS LIKE YOU!!!! :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


NO TE REFLEJES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:CAMISA DE RAYAS COMO LAS QUE TE PONES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15651656
> *TENGO UN ANO ESPERANDOTE  PERO TE CULEAS :biggrin:  ME SALE CON TUS EXCUSAS :biggrin:
> *


DALE LAS GRACIAS AL MAGIC PORQUE CUANDO LO CONOCISTE TE CRESIERON LOS HUEVOS! PERO COMO LOS TRAIVAMOS ANTES QUE LLEGARA EL..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 12 2009, 10:43 PM~15651711
> *DALE LAS GRACIAS AL MAGIC PORQUE CUANDO LO CONOCISTE TE CRESIERON LOS HUEVOS! PERO COMO LOS TRAIVAMOS ANTES QUE LLEGARA EL..... :biggrin:
> *


NOS TRAIAS RIENDO DE QUE NUNCA PASATES 35 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 09:46 PM~15651748
> *NOS TRAIS RIENDO DE QUE NUNCA PASATES   35  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUIERES APOSTAR QUE PEGE MAS DE 35 PULGADAS? PERO NO TE ESTABAS REINDO CUANDO TE CHINGE EN MAGNIFICOS, AL CONTRARIO TE PERDISTE COMO UN ANO DE LAY IT LOW!!!! :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 12 2009, 10:48 PM~15651776
> *QUIERES APOSTAR QUE PEGE MAS DE 35 PULGADAS?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEN YOU WAKE UP :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 09:49 PM~15651794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEN YOU WAKE UP  :biggrin:
> *


CUANTO? HABLAME EN $$$$


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 12 2009, 10:50 PM~15651806
> *CUANTO? HABLAME EN $$$$
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: UN CABALLO I UNA VACA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 09:52 PM~15651835
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: UN CABALLO I UNA  VACA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Y SON CAROS PARA MANTENERLOS, Y DICE TU COMPITA QUE NO TENGO FERIA.... LO QUE NO TENGO ES TIEMPO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 12 2009, 10:54 PM~15651860
> *Y SON CAROS PARA MANTENERLOS, Y DICE TU COMPITA QUE NO TENGO FERIA.... LO QUE NO TENGO ES TIEMPO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *










YA ME BOY A DORMIR TENGO QUE A SER QUE BRINQUE MAS EL CARRO ME DICEN QUE BIENEN LOS DE DALLAS


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 09:59 PM~15651926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRA BIEN!!!


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Nov 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15648716
> *:nicoderm:        QUE PASA VICTOR?
> *


q onda rob q rollo


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the monte looks good, t-tops too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Mayne hold up.....the first pic posted of that monte was enough to take king of the streets...now the second is enought to make shur it stays


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 13 2009, 09:37 AM~15654595
> *Mayne hold up.....the first pic posted of that monte was enough to take king of the streets...now the second is enought to make shur it stays
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 12 2009, 10:59 PM~15651926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 12 2009, 11:34 AM~15644160
> *Post a current pic. You sure its not the one from latin cartel it was silver with blue patterns.
> *



ITS THE ONE ON MY AVITAR

AND IT HAS "HOUTON SOCIETY" ON THE PASSANGER SIDE WINDOW ETCHED IN


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

NEED SOME BUMPERS RECHROMED FOR A 65, 67 IMPALA AND A 75 CAPRICE. 6 BUMPERS TOTAL. NEED A GOOD PRICE HERE IN HOUSTON.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 12 2009, 03:50 AM~15641582
> *38-40 INCHES, :uh:  U ARE GOING TO NEED MORE THEN THAT TO TAKE THE CROWN
> BUT KEEP TRYING, IT HELPS LOWRIDING     :biggrin:
> *







:worship:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY- GULFCOAST CHAPTER IS HAVING A CAR SHOW/ TOY DRIVE ON DEC.20 th. @ I-45 AND EDGEBROOK...SOUTHSIDE SMOKESHOP.....FLYER COMING SOON WITH ALL THE DETAILS*..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Nov 13 2009, 03:35 PM~15656579
> *ROLLERZ ONLY- GULFCOAST CHAPTER IS HAVING A CAR SHOW/ TOY DRIVE ON DEC.20 th. @ I-45 AND EDGEBROOK...SOUTHSIDE SMOKESHOP.....FLYER COMING SOON WITH ALL THE DETAILS..... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 13 2009, 01:47 PM~15656265
> *NEED SOME BUMPERS RECHROMED FOR A 65, 67 IMPALA AND A 75 CAPRICE. 6 BUMPERS TOTAL. NEED A GOOD PRICE HERE IN HOUSTON.
> *


7139216295


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 13 2009, 01:39 PM~15655651
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


so im a chearleader cuz i call it like i see it?????.....i could own u so bad rightnow if i wanted to..... but u got enough guys callin it like they see it .....or as u would call it hattin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

todays friday the 13th :0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 13 2009, 01:47 PM~15656265
> *NEED SOME BUMPERS RECHROMED FOR A 65, 67 IMPALA AND A 75 CAPRICE. 6 BUMPERS TOTAL. NEED A GOOD PRICE HERE IN HOUSTON.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2009, 07:16 PM~15658418
> *todays friday the 13th  :0
> *


 hno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

slim fuck dem ******


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

TALK ABOUT A MEAN ASS LOCK UP :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 13 2009, 09:26 PM~15659504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oil pan ain't leaking or anything


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Nov 13 2009, 02:35 PM~15656579
> *ROLLERZ ONLY- GULFCOAST CHAPTER IS HAVING A CAR SHOW/ TOY DRIVE ON DEC.20 th. @ I-45 AND EDGEBROOK...SOUTHSIDE SMOKESHOP.....FLYER COMING SOON WITH ALL THE DETAILS..... :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

hey bro badben1983 and all yall other guys that called me n want me 2 post more pics of the cutlass football pot my bad i got a homeboy comein over right now 2 help me post them up


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Nov 13 2009, 01:35 PM~15656579
> *ROLLERZ ONLY- GULFCOAST CHAPTER IS HAVING A CAR SHOW/ TOY DRIVE ON DEC.20 th. @ I-45 AND EDGEBROOK...SOUTHSIDE SMOKESHOP.....FLYER COMING SOON WITH ALL THE DETAILS..... :thumbsup:
> *


  EMPIRE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

INTERIOR AND MOTOR PICS COMEING SOON..


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 13 2009, 05:01 PM~15658303
> *so im a chearleader cuz i call it like i see it?????.....i could own u so bad rightnow if i wanted to..... but u got enough guys callin it like they see it .....or as u would call it hattin
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: duceoutdaroof, *sic713*

Sup Sic working the graveyard shift ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 14 2009, 12:01 AM~15661797
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE, u ready for next wknd magnificos


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 13 2009, 08:37 AM~15654595
> *Mayne hold up.....the first pic posted of that monte was enough to take king of the streets...now the second is enought to make shur it stays
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wacha este pedo esta interesante
big brown before magic 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKlDuSiznDw


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 13 2009, 10:39 AM~15655651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ahora brown CON magic :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hG7Tf7KR6E
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 13 2009, 11:20 PM~15661886
> *wacha este pedo esta interesante
> big brown before magic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKlDuSiznDw
> *


looked like my shit flooting!!!!! :biggrin: but magic does miracles... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 12:24 AM~15661902
> *looked like my shit flooting!!!!! :biggrin:  but magic does miracles... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , YES SIR


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 13 2009, 11:23 PM~15661898
> *ahora brown CON magic :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hG7Tf7KR6E
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Y AHI ESTABA EL MAGIC!!!!! :biggrin: EH WUEY NO SEAS GATCHO DEGAMELO A MI...... :guns: :guns: :worship: (NO ****)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 12:22 AM~15661894
> *:0  :0
> 
> :uh:
> ...


vete a dormir way, porque para en la manana, esta pedo va estar hasta el tronco :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 12:26 AM~15661910
> *Y AHI ESTABA EL MAGIC!!!!! :biggrin:  EH WUEY NO SEAS GATCHO DEGAMELO A MI...... :guns:  :guns:  :worship: (NO ****)
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 13 2009, 11:27 PM~15661916
> *vete a dormir way, porque para en la manana, esta pedo va estar hasta el tronco :biggrin:
> *


YEAH IM FIXING TO HIT DA BED CAUSE GOTTA GET IT RIGHT OR DONT GET IT AT ALL!!!  LITTLE TIME BUT I'LL MAKE IT HAPPEN...... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 13 2009, 11:29 PM~15661923
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


SO ARE YOU GONNA MAKE IT TO MAGNIFICOS OR ARE U GONNA GO TO MEXICO????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 13 2009, 01:47 PM~15656265
> *NEED SOME BUMPERS RECHROMED FOR A 65, 67 IMPALA AND A 75 CAPRICE. 6 BUMPERS TOTAL. NEED A GOOD PRICE HERE IN HOUSTON.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 13 2009, 01:47 PM~15656265
> *NEED SOME BUMPERS RECHROMED FOR A 65, 67 IMPALA AND A 75 CAPRICE. 6 BUMPERS TOTAL. NEED A GOOD PRICE HERE IN HOUSTON.
> *


@ 250 ea and it will not get cheaper anywhere else ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 13 2009, 11:46 PM~15661699
> *    :
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


:biggrin: es el dolor de ustedes bola de jotos... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 12:26 AM~15661910
> *Y AHI ESTABA EL MAGIC!!!!! :biggrin:  EH WUEY NO SEAS GATCHO DEGAMELO A MI...... :guns:  :guns:  :worship: (NO ****)
> *


ya sabes tu pompa yamero esta lista :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2009, 06:41 AM~15662762
> *ya sabes  tu pompa yamero esta lista  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :nono: NO SE DE QUE HABLAS WUEY!!!!! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 12:23 AM~15661898
> *ahora brown CON magic :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hG7Tf7KR6E
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


me gustan esas llantitas :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*THX TO MY BOY JOE FROM PISTOLEROS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 08:49 AM~15663064
> *THX TO MY BOY JOE FROM PISTOLEROS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


it looks good homie, its real nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 13 2009, 11:56 PM~15661761
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: duceoutdaroof, sic713
> 
> ...


a lil bit, i was leafin a car up, then decieded to driv the elco around p-town for a lil bit..

ridin dirty like a mother fucker so i didnt go far..lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2009, 07:39 AM~15662757
> *:biggrin: es el dolor  de ustedes bola de jotos... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 08:47 AM~15663034
> *me gustan esas llantitas  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 08:49 AM~15663064
> *THX TO MY BOY JOE FROM PISTOLEROS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD GOOF


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 09:25 AM~15663270
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


listo pa jala :uh: :uh: r machu pichu?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 09:42 AM~15663365
> *listo pa jala :uh:  :uh: r machu pichu?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ahuevo :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 09:43 AM~15663369
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  ahuevo :biggrin:
> *


orale pronto nos ponemos al cien :0 :0 :0 parece que viene alguien de aquel lado a meter su cuchara tambien :biggrin: luego te lo explico


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 09:28 AM~15663294
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD GOOF
> *


  thx bro


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 14 2009, 08:55 AM~15663102
> *it looks good homie, its real nice
> *


i know your ride gonna turn heads..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 08:32 AM~15662931
> *:uh:  :dunno:  :nono: NO SE DE QUE HABLAS WUEY!!!!! :uh:
> *


ok aste wuey l rato te mando una foto donde estoy armando tu pompa :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 08:47 AM~15663034
> *me gustan esas llantitas  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


con esas llantitas te la boy a meter cuando saques tu carro . si es que un dia sacas el carro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 09:49 AM~15663064
> *THAT BOY GOT DOWN AS ALWAYS......LOOKS REAL GOOD GOOFY  :*


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 14 2009, 02:12 PM~15664251
> *x100 *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 12 2009, 11:13 PM~15650433
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN,GOOD LUCK ON THAT HOMMIE....I GOT $20 ON IT THO!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MMM MMM MMMM......they shittin mayne they shittin...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 10:01 AM~15663472
> *i know your ride gonna turn heads..
> *


empire on the da gind


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 08:49 AM~15663064
> *THX TO MY BOY JOE FROM PISTOLEROS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, just left there got my appt to drop off this










with this color










and patterns like these 










:biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 14 2009, 01:34 PM~15664376
> *DAMN,GOOD LUCK ON THAT HOMMIE....I GOT $20 ON IT THO!
> *


well thats a start u just need 130 more "YOU CANT WIN IF YOU DONT PLAY" cant think negative


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 12:05 AM~15661817
> *SUP HOMIE, u ready for next wknd magnificos
> *


Ahuevo


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 14 2009, 01:51 PM~15664832
> *looks good, just left there got my appt to drop off this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 14 2009, 06:00 AM~15662476
> *@ 250 ea and it will not get cheaper anywhere else ...
> *


WHERE AT???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 02:17 AM~15661875
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


And u better fix that look on yo face before I post the videos of a certant hopper being loaded on to truck and trailer and it knocked the truck out of gear.....


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 07:49 AM~15663064
> *THX TO MY BOY JOE FROM PISTOLEROS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   now thats a real painter!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2009, 09:38 AM~15663666
> *ok aste wuey l rato te mando una foto donde  estoy armando tu pompa  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ... mi ponpa va a traer G-FORCE GEAR SO I DONT THINK U PUTTING IT TOGETHER!!!  U DONT KNOW HOW THEM G-FORCE WORK Y YO SI!!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 14 2009, 02:49 PM~15665671
> *And u better fix that look on yo face before I post the videos of a certant hopper being loaded on to truck and trailer and it knocked the truck out of gear.....
> *


DO IT HOMIE, ALL I GOTTA SAY U GONNA BE ON MY DICK LATER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

IS THAT TONY QUE ONDA WUEY


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 14 2009, 03:18 PM~15665861
> *IS THAT TONY QUE ONDA WUEY
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMITO, EH NO SE ISO LO DE LAS PILAS HASTA NEXT WEEK SI DIOS QUIERE.... VOY RUMBO A BAYTOWN PORQUE MI RUCA LLA SE VA ALIVIAR....


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

que onda tony and erick


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 05:19 PM~15665875
> *QUE ROLLO HOMITO, EH NO SE ISO LO DE LAS PILAS HASTA NEXT WEEK SI DIOS QUIERE.... VOY RUMBO A BAYTOWN PORQUE MI RUCA LLA SE VA ALIVIAR....
> *


wish good luck homie


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Nov 14 2009, 05:27 PM~15665930
> *wish good luck homie
> *


give me a call


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 05:05 PM~15665783
> *   now thats a real painter!!!
> *


thats fucking clean bro


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 14 2009, 03:49 PM~15665671
> *And u better fix that look on yo face before I post the videos of a certant hopper being loaded on to truck and trailer and it knocked the truck out of gear.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 12 2009, 06:01 PM~15648354
> *damn it boy! nice hop!  :biggrin: it looks good ! i dont hate i see what you doin so it needs to be better! :biggrin:  but for realz it good!
> *










i have 6 more days to get few more inches


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

QUE ONDA MR 1014 LACS AND CHICO


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 14 2009, 03:02 PM~15664902
> *well thats a start u just need 130 more "YOU CANT WIN IF YOU DONT PLAY" cant think negative
> *



 TXT ME I NEED 2 GET A COUPLE WZARD


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 14 2009, 06:05 PM~15666174
> *QUE ONDA MR 1014 LACS    AND  CHICO
> *



 Whats the word bird................

:biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 06:09 PM~15665806
> *:uh: ... mi ponpa va a traer G-FORCE GEAR SO I DONT THINK U PUTTING IT TOGETHER!!!   U DONT KNOW HOW THEM G-FORCE WORK Y YO SI!!!!!
> *


i know about those! lol :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2009, 07:01 PM~15666132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint going to make it but dont want to miss it! car looks good!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 02:23 AM~15661898
> *ahora brown CON magic :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hG7Tf7KR6E
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2009, 10:42 AM~15663693
> *con esas llantitas  te la boy a meter cuando  saques tu carro . si es que un dia sacas el carro :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i know a place in northside that can throw you sum nice white walls on those tires for like 25 bucks :cheesy: :cheesy:
o y el lincoln talves nunca salga pero el senor de los cielos uy pronto va a atterrizar por aka :0 :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 14 2009, 06:05 PM~15666174
> *QUE ONDA MR 1014 LACS    AND  CHICO
> *


que onda bro hit me up when ur ready 2 pick up that stuff


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

need some 13s anyone got any for sale


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 14 2009, 06:23 PM~15666279
> * TXT ME I NEED 2 GET A COUPLE      WZARD
> *


orale bro i just picked up da back seat hopefully he will have the rest by friday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 14 2009, 07:30 PM~15666628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Looks good  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 14 2009, 07:32 PM~15666646
> * Looks good    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks know lets srr how da rest comes out


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 06:11 PM~15665820
> *DO IT HOMIE, ALL I GOTTA SAY U GONNA BE ON MY DICK LATER!!! :biggrin:
> *


On dick????? I don't think so......I might give u ur cards but u gonna have to come with it I'm talkin chrome engine suspention full paint murals grafix..never been on no ones dick....I just gave my 2 cents and yall posted that bullshit....when purple stuff was gettin up I gave that ***** his props...when boilers car was gettin up I gave him his props...I'm just givin cards homie....but realisticaly 60 to 70 inches on a double with modded suspention is chippin.....I aint never cheer for no one so i don't know where yall get that shit from.......but whatever I'll leave that hoppin to the so called pros.....I'm buildin that streetshit had my fun now I'm foreal with it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 14 2009, 04:17 PM~15665444
> *WHERE AT???
> *


auto chrom posted their num few pages back


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 10:49 AM~15663064
> *THX TO MY BOY JOE FROM PISTOLEROS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


homeboy threw down, looks good. will need that number from you.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2009, 06:56 PM~15666789
> *homeboy threw down, looks good.  will need that number from you.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 09:53 AM~15663413
> *orale pronto nos ponemos al cien :0  :0  :0 parece que viene alguien de aquel lado a meter su cuchara tambien  :biggrin: luego te lo explico
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 14 2009, 06:30 PM~15666628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that bandana material :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2009, 06:56 PM~15666789
> *homeboy threw down, looks good.  will need that number from you.
> *


que onda viejito


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 04:05 PM~15665783
> *   now thats a real painter!!!
> *


yall mother fuckers need to quit sneak dissin..
and you cant say ur not.. if i wasnt in this paint game neither one of you mother fuckers will be sayin shit.. i was gunna keep my mouth shut, but fuck this..

now thats a real painter..

everybody has the right to voice thier opinion.. and ol boy gets down, thats no lie but when you gotta talk bad and diss another mans work , it gets annoying..everyone has a painter or shop they like and back up, cool, i do the same for all my homies.. someone talkin shit behind they back.. i back em up..some of u like pisterleros... some of you like me, cool,
but never do u see me sneak dissin.
im gettin real agravated with this shit..


if u gotta something to negative to say about my shit.. say it already..
fuck every last one of you thats talked shit about me behind my back.
i know who you are..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15666887
> *que onda viejito
> *


 :0 :0 , LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 07:14 PM~15666894
> *yall mother fuckers need to quit sneak dissin..
> and you cant say ur not.. if i wasnt in this paint game neither one of you mother fuckers will be sayin shit.. i was gunna keep my mouth shut, but fuck this..
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 , BUT WAIT WAIT SIC, i dont think nobody mention anything about ur work, ..maybe theyr talking about someone else, mayne hold up!!, talking about butt hurt


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 07:14 PM~15666895
> *:0  :0 , LOL
> *


que pasa con la raza anda caliente :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 07:17 PM~15666916
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 , BUT WAIT WAIT SIC, i dont think nobody mention anything about ur work, ..maybe theyr talking about someone else, mayne hold up!!, talking about butt hurt
> *


of course no one says a name ,they too pussy..
but im the only ***** dont post his paint work in the houston..

maybe im blowing it out of porportion, o well..


not butt hurt..
just aggravated..
you dont see it the way i do.. and you wont..

but im just sayin..
you my ***** regardless, u been down since i picked up a gun


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 07:17 PM~15666918
> *que pasa con la raza anda caliente :0  :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: , y eso que todavia no llegamos a los yonkes subject :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 07:17 PM~15666916
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 , BUT WAIT WAIT SIC, i dont think nobody mention anything about ur work, ..maybe theyr talking about someone else, mayne hold up!!, talking about butt hurt
> *


 :uh: :uh: el sicko chale homie :cheesy: i think we all try to do our own little hustle some people like big asss tires and some like lowrider tires some like buckets others like clean cars we all in the game cause we love it just dont take shit personal . \Fuck everybody/ i personally like pistoleros doesnt mean sic is not a good painter


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 07:20 PM~15666944
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin: , y eso que todavia no llegamos a los yonkes subject :biggrin:
> *


el brown anda pa northside haciendole whitewalls a sus tractor tires :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 07:22 PM~15666959
> *:uh:  :uh: el sicko chale homie  :cheesy: i think we all try to do our own little hustle some people like big asss tires and some like lowrider tires some like buckets others like clean cars we all in the game cause we love it just dont take shit personal . \Fuck everybody/ i personally like pistoleros doesnt mean sic is not a good painter
> *


EGSACTLY, EXACTO  , IM STILL GONA DO THE DAMN THING WITHOUT BALLON TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 07:25 PM~15666979
> *el brown anda pa northside haciendole whitewalls a sus tractor tires  :0  :0
> *


tractor tires :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
le ban a cobrar doble , alomejor tripple :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 07:25 PM~15666984
> *EGSACTLY, EXACTO  , IM STILL GONA DO THE DAMN THING WITHOUT BALLON TIRES :biggrin:
> *


like i said fuck what anybody says or thinks got to do what you do for you and not for anyone else. i like my buckeTs chippers ugly on chinas and leaking oil but guess what i dont give a fuck no one else likes them . by the way A LATIN LE HUELE LA COLA :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 07:33 PM~15667042
> * by the way  A LATIN LE HUELE LA COLA  :cheesy:
> *


lol, este way


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 07:14 PM~15666894
> *yall mother fuckers need to quit sneak dissin..
> and you cant say ur not.. if i wasnt in this paint game neither one of you mother fuckers will be sayin shit.. i was gunna keep my mouth shut, but fuck this..
> 
> ...


sic dont let no one knock ur talent down u know you got skills... PEOPLE GOING TO HAVE OPINIONS.. but thats life ..my club goes to you and Pistoleros.. so you know we got some nice work....  PUT THEM ON BLAST IF YOU FEEL THAT STRONG..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

EMPIRE STEPPING UP A NOTCH..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 07:36 PM~15667059
> *lol, este way
> *


Y TU QUE ONDA MACHU PICHU TAS VIENDO LA PELEA


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 09:19 PM~15666936
> *of course no one says a name ,they too pussy..
> but im the only ***** dont post his paint work in the houston..
> 
> ...


Don't let haters get to you, everyone has thier opinions if they don't like your work they can go somewhere else. But I would rember the people who talked down and the day they need somthing from you tell them to cough up some "real" money.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 07:40 PM~15667087
> *EMPIRE STEPPING UP A NOTCH..
> *


I KNOW YA BOUT TO BUST SOME CLEAN ASS CARS OUT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 14 2009, 07:41 PM~15667092
> *Don't let haters get to you, everyone has thier opinions if they don't like your work they can go somewhere else. But I would rember the people who talked down and the day they need somthing from you tell them to cough up some "real" money.
> *


WHAT..THEY PAYING WITH MONOPOLY MONEY... :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 09:44 PM~15667111
> *WHAT..THEY PAYING WITH MONOPOLY MONEY... :dunno:
> *


Yea they are paying with monopoly money. :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 14 2009, 07:48 PM~15667138
> *Yea they are paying with monopoly money.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 09:50 PM~15667160
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm saying he needs to add a Sneak Dissing Tax.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

SIC713...  



















WAIT TILL U SEE THE ELCO COMING OUT AND A ANOTHER 93 FLEETWOOD!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 14 2009, 07:52 PM~15667169
> *I'm saying he needs to add a Sneak Dissing Tax.
> *


calm down MR SERIOUS.. :uh: ..i jus being Goofy....Sic got plenty of customers that keep going back..he must be doing something right..  my club likes his work.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 09:14 PM~15666894
> *yall mother fuckers need to quit sneak dissin..
> and you cant say ur not.. if i wasnt in this paint game neither one of you mother fuckers will be sayin shit.. i was gunna keep my mouth shut, but fuck this..
> 
> ...


and thats exactly what they want! dont pay the haters no mind!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 07:41 PM~15667091
> *Y TU QUE ONDA MACHU PICHU TAS VIENDO LA PELEA
> *


lla me llegaron visitas por todos lados, house is fucking packd tonight :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 08:26 PM~15667394
> *lla me llegaron visitas por todos lados, house is fucking packd tonight :biggrin:
> *


ESQUE ERESS UN COOL GUY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 08:34 PM~15667441
> *ESQUE ERESS UN COOL GUY
> *


 :0 :0 pinche under card no sirve paranada :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+Nov 14 2009, 08:30 PM~15666628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2009, 09:57 PM~15667567
> *looks good.  thanks
> mayne.  calm down there take a deep breath.
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 14 2009, 05:19 PM~15665875
> *QUE ROLLO HOMITO, EH NO SE ISO LO DE LAS PILAS HASTA NEXT WEEK SI DIOS QUIERE.... VOY RUMBO A BAYTOWN PORQUE MI RUCA LLA SE VA ALIVIAR....
> *


suerte homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 14 2009, 07:38 PM~15667070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sometimes i cant help, been keepin my mouth hush for a min now..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 14 2009, 07:48 PM~15667138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like that one..
snaek dissin tax.. ha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 14 2009, 07:53 PM~15667178
> *SIC713...
> 
> 
> ...


mayne hol up.. 
$1000 patterns..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 11:27 PM~15668167
> *we already talked.. thanks for the phone call..
> it is what is it is
> 4 show..
> ...


:dunno: guess that was for me since i posted that it resembled roberts car... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

no me pidan que haga magia con esta basura :angry: :biggrin: 

this is not the magic that i use


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Nov 14 2009, 10:46 PM~15668299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad cause thats what im using..

that pump belong to mista "attn whore", but i guess we got some black magic haters... :angry: guess he mad cuz ron be bustin that ass

its all good, ill make my own shit get up


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 11:56 PM~15668354
> *ii guess so
> 
> too bad cause thats what im using..
> ...


the colors do resemble roberts you have to admit ...now u cant take all comments to heart specially being a painter..everytime u put work u should expect to be critisized that just comes with the job........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 08:14 PM~15666894
> *yall mother fuckers need to quit sneak dissin..
> and you cant say ur not.. if i wasnt in this paint game neither one of you mother fuckers will be sayin shit.. i was gunna keep my mouth shut, but fuck this..
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 14 2009, 11:02 PM~15668380
> *the colors do resemble roberts you have to admit ...now u cant take all comments to heart specially being a painter..everytime u put work u should expect to be critisized that  just comes with the job........
> *


ok


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 14 2009, 11:03 PM~15668383
> *:happysad:
> *


sup mijo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 14 2009, 10:47 PM~15668304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 , MAYNE HOLD UP!!!!!!, :roflmao: :roflmao: CALMADO TONIO SE VAN A OFENDER UNAS PERSONAS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 15 2009, 12:05 AM~15668401
> *sup mijo
> *


papi?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 14 2009, 11:07 PM~15668417
> *papi?
> *


never call me that ever again



***


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 15 2009, 12:08 AM~15668430
> *never call me that ever again
> ***
> *


:rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 11:08 PM~15668430
> *never call me that ever again
> ***
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FUCKING PAQUIO, HES TOO GOOD, but i sure hope they make the mayweather fight, :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 14 2009, 11:09 PM~15668438
> *:rofl:
> *


cars lookin good..
firewall is slick..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:11 AM~15668449
> *FUCKING PAQUIO, HES TOO GOOD, but i sure hope they make the mayweather fight,  :angry:
> *


i missed it, i had to work  what did he win by?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 15 2009, 12:12 AM~15668453
> *cars lookin good..
> firewall is slick..
> *


wavent seen it, just from pics but it looks good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 15 2009, 12:47 AM~15668305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 14 2009, 11:14 PM~15668465
> *wavent seen it, just from pics but it looks good
> 
> 
> ...


just a lil body work and some paint..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 11:11 PM~15668449
> *FUCKING PAQUIO, HES TOO GOOD, but i sure hope they make the mayweather fight,  :angry:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 14 2009, 11:24 PM~15668533
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


MONICA TOOK MY MONEY...AGAIN :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 11:25 PM~15668540
> *MONICA TOOK MY MONEY...AGAIN :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuckin pacman....ftp.....can't wait till he get fucked off by floyd money


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 14 2009, 11:29 PM~15668563
> *Fuckin pacman....ftp.....can't wait till he get fucked off by floyd money
> *


all my homies talkning about pac can beat mayweather, ..i told them i got a grand on mayweather, easy money :biggrin: , what is mayrunner gona do, hit pac and run all night, COLLECTING POINTS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 11:33 PM~15668599
> *all my homies talkning about pac can beat mayweather, ..i told them i got a grand on mayweather, easy money :biggrin: , what is mayrunner gona do, hit pac and run all night, COLLECTING POINTS
> *


Bout time u realize  put ur money on money


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 14 2009, 10:47 PM~15668304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 A LA VERG :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 10:56 PM~15668354
> *ii guess so
> 
> too bad cause thats what im using..
> ...


HEY SERENO MORENO . :biggrin: I GOT YOUR BACK .LOL LAS NALGITAS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2009, 11:39 PM~15668638
> *A LA  VERG :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , tonio no se anda con chingaderas, aver si no abienta unas bladders para ir a recogerlas :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2009, 11:41 PM~15668653
> *HEY SERENO  MORENO . :biggrin: I GOT YOUR BACK .LOL LAS NALGITAS :biggrin:
> *


JOTO!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 12:41 AM~15668653
> *HEY SERENO  MORENO . :biggrin: I GOT YOUR BACK .LOL LAS NALGITAS :biggrin:
> *


wtf :rofl:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 11:43 PM~15668660
> *JOTO!!!
> *


NO TE PONGAS SELOSA I GOT YOUR BACK TO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2009, 11:47 PM~15668687
> *NO TE  PONGAS SELOSA  I GOT YOUR BACK TO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 14 2009, 09:13 PM~15666887
> *que onda viejito
> *


que onda nana baller


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 01:25 AM~15668540
> *MONICA TOOK MY MONEY...AGAIN :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you should have known better, she never loses bets.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2009, 11:51 PM~15668714
> *you should have known better, she never loses bets.
> *


she just know the game real good :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 01:52 AM~15668720
> *she just know the game real good :biggrin:
> *


that or mr. hrnybrneyz got her schooled good.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2009, 11:42 PM~15668655
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , tonio no se anda con chingaderas, aver si no abienta unas bladders para ir a recogerlas :biggrin:
> *


BLADDERS YA LAS TIRARON ALA BASURA ASE MUCHO TIEMPO ' :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2009, 11:55 PM~15668743
> *that or mr. hrnybrneyz got her schooled good.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2009, 11:56 PM~15668750
> *BLADDERS  YA LAS TIRARON ALA BASURA ASE MUCHO TIEMPO ' :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:42 AM~15668655
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , tonio no se anda con chingaderas, aver si no abienta unas bladders para ir a recogerlas :biggrin:
> *


 no es nada personal con nadie es solo con ron y es de ante que el corriera el nombre de black magic.

y las bladers nunca he tenido necesidad deusarlas y tengo unas ahi pero las uso de ceniceros :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 15 2009, 12:07 AM~15668835
> *no es nada personal con nadie es solo con ron y es de ante que el corriera el nombre de black magic.
> 
> y las bladers nunca he tenido necesidad deusarlas y  tengo  unas ahi pero las uso de ceniceros :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 CENISEROS CUIDADO NO SE BA DAR CUENTA BOILER :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 12:56 AM~15668750
> *BLADDERS  YA LAS TIRARON ALA BASURA ASE MUCHO TIEMPO ' :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sup brown se calienta el pedo devolada nooo.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 15 2009, 12:07 AM~15668835
> *no es nada personal con nadie es solo con ron y es de ante que el corriera el nombre de black magic.
> 
> y las bladers nunca he tenido necesidad deusarlas y  tengo  unas ahi pero las uso de ceniceros :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ceniceros?, esa estubo buena, yo tambien tengo un par de pistones que uso de lamparas en mi sala :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 15 2009, 12:11 AM~15668869
> *sup brown  se calienta el pedo devolada nooo.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> :0 CENISEROS CUIDADO NO SE BA DAR CUENTA BOILER :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> :0 CENISEROS CUIDADO NO SE BA DAR CUENTA BOILER :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:12 AM~15668881
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ceniceros?, esa estubo buena, yo tambien tengo un par de pistones que uso de lamparas en mi sala :biggrin:
> *


BAMOS A DEJARNOS DE MAMADAS TU CON TUS BOLSAS DE AIRE I YO CON LOS PISTONES ABER QUIE ASE MAS EN TRES BRINCOS ABER QUIEN TIENE MAS PRESION . O TE AGUITAS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 12:14 AM~15668896
> *QUIERO APROVECHAR QUE ESTA TODA LA RAZA ESTA NOCHE AQUI REUNIDA PARA AGRADECERLE A TONIO(MAGIA), POR TODA SU AYUDA, YA QUE GRACIAS AEL, YA SOMOS UNOS GRANDES PADOS EN EL JUEGO DEL HOP, DE OTRA MANERA TODAVIA SIGUIARNOS CHIPIANDO, MUCHAS GRACIAS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , muy bien dicho mr brownie   




:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:42 AM~15668655
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , tonio no se anda con chingaderas, aver si no abienta unas bladders para ir a recogerlas :biggrin:
> *


 YA DEJATE DE BATALLAR HAY TENGO UNAS AT1 PARA QUE ENTRES AL JUEGO OTRA VEZ Y HALLA MAS DIVERSION.

TU QUE CRESS QUE HAGA MAS PRESION 250LBS DE NITROGENO EN UN TANKE , O 8O LBS DE AIRE,

QUE TIENE MAS LOGICA PARA QUE TE DE MAS POWER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 12:16 AM~15668911
> *BAMOS A DEJARNOS DE MAMADAS TU CON TUS  BOLSAS DE AIRE I YO CON LOS PISTONES  ABER QUIE ASE MAS EN TRES BRINCOS  ABER QUIEN TIENE MAS PRESION . O TE AGUITAS
> *


como quieras si quieres , puedo llevar mi carro manana, o si te quieres esparar a magnificos, estoy mas puesto que un calsetin  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:18 AM~15668925
> *:0  :0  :0 , muy bien dicho mr brownie
> :biggrin:
> *


 CUANTO UN CABAYO O UNA BACA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> > :biggrin:
> > :0 CENISEROS CUIDADO NO SE BA DAR CUENTA BOILER :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > NO HAY PEDO ES EN BUENA ONDA , OJALA SE DECIDA YA QUERER VOLAR ALTO HAY TENGO UNA POMPAS , PARA QUE SE DEJE DE BATALLAR Y SE ACABE EL BUMPER EMBARRANDOLO EN EL SUELO.. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 15 2009, 12:20 AM~15668934
> *YA DEJATE DE BATALLAR HAY TENGO UNAS AT1 PARA QUE ENTRES AL JUEGO OTRA VEZ Y HALLA MAS DIVERSION.
> 
> TU QUE CRESS QUE HAGA MAS PRESION  250LBS DE NITROGENO EN  UN TANKE , O 8O LBS DE AIRE,
> ...


se oye bien, ya veremos despues de magnificos, te llevas las pistons al show, por que si mi carro no jala, ahi mismo boto las bladder y le pongo at1 pistons


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 12:20 AM~15668944
> *yo quiero taco bell
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:26 AM~15668976
> *YO SOY PUTO
> *


YA SABIA ME DIJO TONY :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 12:29 AM~15668991
> *YA SABIA ME DIJO TONY :biggrin:
> *


lol, ami me comentaron, que te gusta el arroz con popote :0 :ugh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:32 AM~15669011
> *lol, ami me comentaron, que te gusta el arroz con popote :0  :ugh:
> *


LOL . NO TE REFLEJES CARA DE MIS GUEVOS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 01:24 AM~15668965
> *se oye bien, ya veremos despues de magnificos, te llevas las pistons al show, por que si mi carro no jala, ahi mismo boto las bladder y le pongo at1 pistons
> *


 OK YA ESTA ENTONCES LLEVATE HERRAMIENTA PARA QUITAR LAS BLADERS , YA TENGO ARMADAS LAS POMPAS HAY VAN A ESTAR EN EL ESPACIO CON LAS PARTES EN EL SHOW.


ADEMAS HAY UN ESPACIO BACIO EN LA TRAILA DE TRES CARROS HAY SABRAS SU QUIERES SUBIR TU CARRO. :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 15 2009, 12:38 AM~15669037
> *OK YA ESTA  ENTONCES LLEVATE HERRAMIENTA PARA QUITAR LAS BLADERS ,  YA TENGO ARMADAS LAS POMPAS HAY VAN A ESTAR EN EL ESPACIO CON LAS PARTES EN EL SHOW.
> ADEMAS HAY UN ESPACIO BACIO EN LA TRAILA DE TRES CARROS  HAY SABRAS SU QUIERES SUBIR TU CARRO. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: PARA QUE MIRE QUE NO SEMOS CULOS :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 15 2009, 01:38 AM~15669037
> *OK YA ESTA  ENTONCES LLEVATE HERRAMIENTA PARA QUITAR LAS BLADERS ,  YA TENGO ARMADAS LAS POMPAS HAY VAN A ESTAR EN EL ESPACIO CON LAS PARTES EN EL SHOW.
> ADEMAS HAY UN ESPACIO BACIO EN LA TRAILA DE TRES CARROS  HAY SABRAS SU QUIERES SUBIR TU CARRO. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 15 2009, 01:41 AM~15669050
> *
> *


 EL PROXIMO ANO SI DIOS QUIERE ESTAREMOS LISTOS CON LOS CARROS QUE NOS FALTAN TERMINAR PARA EMPEZAR A REPRECENTAR.

EL AT1 TEAM CON SINGLES , DOBLES Y RADICALES


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 01:20 AM~15668941
> *como quieras si quieres , puedo llevar mi carro manana, o si te quieres esparar a magnificos, estoy mas puesto que un calsetin   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



BOILER MEJOR MANANA PARA QUE DE UNA VEZ QUITES LAS BLADERS Y PUEDAS IR A MAGNIFICOS PEGANDO COMO JEFE OK......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 01:40 AM~15669046
> *:biggrin: PARA QUE MIRE QUE NO SEMOS CULOS :biggrin:
> *



EXACTO BROWN HAY QUE LEVANTAR EL NIVEL DE HTOW .


EL JUEGO DEBE SER DE TODOS Y NO SOLO DE UNOS CUANTOS ASI ES MI MANERA DE VERLO.


EL CHISTE ES TENER COMPETENCIA POR QUE ESO NOS HACE SER MEJORES Y MAS FUERTES Y HAY MOTIVACION EXTRA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> wish good luck homie


THANKS






> i have 6 more days to get few more inches


LOOKING GOOD!!! NEED A LITTLE BIT MORE... :biggrin: 


> i know a place in northside that can throw you sum nice white walls on those tires for like 25 bucks :cheesy: :cheesy:.....
> o y el lincoln talves nunca salga pero el senor de los cielos uy pronto va a atterrizar por aka :0


WHERE????? :biggrin: 


> On dick????? I don't think so......I might give u ur cards but u gonna have to come with it I'm talkin chrome engine suspention full paint murals grafix..never been on no ones dick....I just gave my 2 cents and yall posted that bullshit....when purple stuff was gettin up I gave that ***** his props...when boilers car was gettin up I gave him his props...I'm just givin cards homie....but realisticaly 60 to 70 inches on a double with modded suspention is chippin.....I aint never cheer for no one so i don't know where yall get that shit from.......but whatever I'll leave that hoppin to the so called pros.....I'm buildin that streetshit had my fun now I'm foreal with it


 IM NOT GONNA SAY MUCH HOMIE, ILL LET THE CAR DO THE TALKING SOON....  




> yall mother fuckers need to quit sneak dissin..
> and you cant say ur not.. if i wasnt in this paint game neither one of you mother fuckers will be sayin shit.. i was gunna keep my mouth shut, but fuck this..
> U NEED TO PUT SOME BREAKS ON THAT SHIT HOMIE AINT NO ONE SAY SHIT ABOUT YOU OR EVEN MENTION YOUR NAME, I HAVE BALLS TO TELL YOU SOMETHING IF I HAD TO..... I AINT NO FUCKIN KID!!!
> 
> ...


 :uh: 



> :0 :0 :0 :0 , BUT WAIT WAIT SIC, i dont think nobody mention anything about ur work, ..maybe theyr talking about someone else, mayne hold up!!, talking about butt hurt


GIVE HIM A BUTT HURT FORM TO FILL OUT... 



> suerte homie :thumbsup:


  




> we already talked.. thanks for the phone call..
> it is what is it is
> 4 show..
> wait somebody gunna say it look like that ex latin cartel car..
> ...


U KNOW NOW THAT U MENTION IT, IT DOES!! :uh: 



> JOTO!!!


HAHAHA!!




> BLADDERS YA LAS TIRARON ALA BASURA ASE MUCHO TIEMPO ' :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :uh: 



> no es nada personal con nadie es solo con ron y es de ante que el corriera el nombre de black magic.
> 
> y las bladers nunca he tenido necesidad deusarlas y tengo unas ahi pero las uso de ceniceros :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :angry: Y YO PAGE MUNCHO POR ELLAS.... :biggrin: 



> BAMOS A DEJARNOS DE MAMADAS TU CON TUS BOLSAS DE AIRE I YO CON LOS PISTONES ABER QUIE ASE MAS EN TRES BRINCOS ABER QUIEN TIENE MAS PRESION . O TE AGUITAS


ESTAS BIEN SEGURO DE TU CARRO VERDAD!! :biggrin: 



> como quieras si quieres , puedo llevar mi carro manana, o si te quieres esparar a magnificos, estoy mas puesto que un calsetin  :cheesy: :cheesy:


 :0 



> lol, ami me comentaron, que te gusta el arroz con popote :0 :ugh:


 :0 



> :biggrin: PARA QUE MIRE QUE NO SEMOS CULOS
> :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2009, 10:11 AM~15670055
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 15 2009, 11:25 AM~15670142
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 14 2009, 11:49 PM~15668704
> *que onda nana baller
> *


como andas i hear you get the senior discount at lubys guey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 12:40 AM~15669046
> *:biggrin: PARA QUE MIRE QUE NO SEMOS CULOS :biggrin:
> *


MIRA MIRA, EL QUE NO SABIA NI BABAS DE ESTE PEDO, Y BRINCABA UNA VEZ POR ANO, AHORA QUE LE ENSENARON TANTITA MAGIA, YA SE CREE LA GRAN VER, se realista mr brownie, dejate de mamadas, eres solamente el estudiante todavia :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

was that 61 on craigslist for a while?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2009, 11:42 AM~15670621
> *was that 61 on craigslist for a while?
> *


yes
prob be back on in a bit


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 15 2009, 10:38 AM~15670600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 power moves


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 11:57 AM~15670698
> *:0  :0  power moves
> *


bueno fuera

i hate 61's


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 10:30 AM~15670551
> *MIRA MIRA, EL QUE NO SABIA NI BABAS DE ESTE PEDO, Y BRINCABA UNA VEZ POR ANO, AHORA QUE LE ENSENARON TANTITA MAGIA, YA SE CREE LA GRAN VER, se realista mr brownie, dejate de mamadas, eres solamente el estudiante todavia :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


UN ESTUDIANTE QUE TE BA A METER LA BERGA EN MAGNIFICOS . :roflmao: :roflmao: SINGLE Y DOUBLE  AY JENTE QUE TIENE MUCHO TIEMPO EN ESTE PEDO I NUNCA APRENDIO :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 11:29 AM~15670891
> *UN ESTUDIANTE  QUE TE BA  A METER  LA BERGA EN MAGNIFICOS  . :roflmao:  :roflmao:    SINGLE  Y  DOUBLE  AY JENTE QUE TIENE MUCHO TIEMPO  EN ESTE PEDO I NUNCA APRENDIO  :0
> *


MAS TE CABE, DIGO MAS TE VALE TE TU YONKE BRINKE, POR QUE SI NO, SE TE VA METER LA COLA POR EL CULO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 15 2009, 11:07 AM~15670763
> *bueno fuera
> 
> i hate 61's
> *


is it for sale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 15 2009, 10:32 AM~15670563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Das purrttyy......:cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 11:32 AM~15670915
> *MAS TE CABE, DIGO MAS TE VALE TE TU YONKE BRINKE, POR QUE SI NO, SE TE VA METER LA COLA POR EL CULO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL 7 DIAS MAS LOL TRES BRINCOS I EN LOS 90 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 11:59 AM~15671028
> *LOL  7 DIAS MAS  LOL  TRES BRINCOS  I EN LOS 90 :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 esta bueno, ya estubo de blablabla, nos vemos next weknd


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:03 PM~15671050
> *:0  :0 esta bueno, ya estubo de blablabla, nos vemos next weknd
> *


YA ME CONOSE QUE YO NO BLABLABLA . O YA SE TEOLBIDO :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 12:10 PM~15671076
> *YA ME CONOSE QUE YO NO  BLABLABLA  . O YA SE TEOLBIDO  :0
> *


hey guey, escribes el espanol como tu carro,... todo mal hecho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 15 2009, 12:32 PM~15670563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bawla talk


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:18 PM~15671118
> *hey guey, escribes el espanol como tu carro,... todo mal hecho :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 15 2009, 12:27 PM~15670533
> *como andas  i hear you get the senior discount at lubys guey
> *


Pretty much, suppose to go on a blind date with your abuelita next week :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 15 2009, 12:38 PM~15670600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you threwdown on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2009, 12:18 PM~15671118
> *hey guey, escribes el espanol como tu carro,... todo mal hecho :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL TODO MAL HECHO Y NO ME PUEDES GANAR :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2009, 01:28 PM~15671162
> *you threwdown on that.  :thumbsup:
> *


i just did what they wanted to pay for.

nothing more


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im ready for magnificos :around:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2009, 12:22 PM~15671140
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2009, 01:35 PM~15671509
> *im ready for magnificos  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks clean bro...  :0


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 15 2009, 02:33 PM~15671190
> *LOL TODO MAL HECHO  Y  NO ME PUEDES GANAR :0
> *


 :0 que honda boiler con este vato demuestrale que si puedes :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2009, 03:35 PM~15671509
> *im ready for magnificos  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


looks better then most hoppers already


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 15 2009, 02:01 PM~15671673
> *looks better then most hoppers already
> *


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

5.tinypic.com/143iyvc.jpg[/IMG]







 some more chrome on the way!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddy_@Nov 15 2009, 02:28 PM~15671853
> *<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> ...


Watchout chong.....wat u gon do wit all dat???


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2009, 03:33 PM~15671872
> *Watchout chong.....wat u gon do wit all dat???
> *


Gona cruise waiting on lowers and steering linkage


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddy_@Nov 15 2009, 04:28 PM~15671853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2009, 12:27 PM~15671156
> *Pretty much, suppose to go on a blind date with your abuelita next week  :ugh:
> *


eso es todo abuelo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueDemon97_@Nov 15 2009, 02:00 PM~15671671
> *:0  que honda boiler con este vato demuestrale que si puedes  :biggrin:
> *


nombre bro, es puro blablabla, vamos aver qien es quien el domingo que viene


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddy_@Nov 15 2009, 02:28 PM~15671853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got some 15 inch dummy tires if a hopper wants to borrow for the show :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 13 2009, 12:47 PM~15656265
> *NEED SOME BUMPERS RECHROMED FOR A 65, 67 IMPALA AND A 75 CAPRICE. 6 BUMPERS TOTAL. NEED A GOOD PRICE HERE IN HOUSTON.
> *


call fee-day-o at superior plating....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 15 2009, 07:00 PM~15673515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: fuck pac man...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HOUSTON SOCIETY
:uh: :uh: :uh: PISTOLERO :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2009, 07:17 PM~15673662
> *:0 :0
> :uh: fuck pac man...
> *


get to training ur pac man's next fight


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Ken....u ain't ready for this.......getya toilet paper ready... :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15673832
> *get to training ur  pac man's next fight
> *


:0 he don't want it wit me....ill knock 27 branches of his filipino family tree.....knowmsayin....


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 14 2009, 09:14 PM~15666894
> *yall mother fuckers need to quit sneak dissin..
> and you cant say ur not.. if i wasnt in this paint game neither one of you mother fuckers will be sayin shit.. i was gunna keep my mouth shut, but fuck this..
> 
> ...


man look i know we have not talk to much but all i got to say is you get down and some of the BOYZ in here talk a lot of shit like there in middle school, all lay-it-low is men being kids thats all it is... i know people is going to talk a lot of shit about what i am saying but FUCK THEM, a lot of them dont know how too paint or much less how to speel it, tahts why there ass talking shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 15 2009, 08:21 PM~15674504
> *man look i know we have not talk to much but all i got to say is you get down and some of the BOYZ in here talk a lot of shit like there in middle school, all lay-it-low is men being kids thats all it is... i know people is going to talk a lot of shit about what i am saying but FUCK THEM, a lot of them dont know how too paint or much less how to SPEEL it, TAHTS why there ass talking shit.
> *


:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES+Nov 15 2009, 09:21 PM~15674504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2009, 10:27 PM~15674589
> *:ugh:
> *


shit what in ments i get on :uh: lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 15 2009, 08:21 PM~15674504
> *man look i know we have not talk to much but all i got to say is you get down and some of the BOYZ in here talk a lot of shit like there in middle school, all lay-it-low is men being kids thats all it is... i know people is going to talk a lot of shit about what i am saying but FUCK THEM, a lot of them dont know how too paint or much less how to SPEEL it, TAHTS why there ass talking shit.
> *


:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 15 2009, 08:30 PM~15674625
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 14 2009, 06:14 PM~15666529
> *need some 13s anyone got any for sale
> *



I have some 13s all chrome w/ new tires


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Nov 15 2009, 08:42 PM~15674770
> *I have some 13s all chrome w/ new tires
> *


how much


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 15 2009, 10:59 PM~15674950
> *how much
> *


i got some 5- 14s but not they dont look that good


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 15 2009, 08:59 PM~15674950
> *how much
> *


does anyone have drop em number


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 15 2009, 09:09 PM~15675080
> *i got some 5- 14s but not they dont look that good
> *


sorry homie only 13s thank tho


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 15 2009, 11:10 PM~15675098
> *sorry homie only 13s thank tho
> *


 :tears: .... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 15 2009, 09:12 PM~15675124
> *:tears: ....  :biggrin:
> *


if u get some 13 let me know i need some clean chrome one s :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 15 2009, 10:09 PM~15675085
> *does anyone have drop em number
> *


Still need it or what ??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 15 2009, 08:30 PM~15674625
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

^^^^^
ill be there..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 15 2009, 09:30 PM~15674625
> *:cheesy:
> *



frito pie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 15 2009, 11:17 PM~15675180
> *if u get some 13 let me know i need some clean chrome one s  :biggrin:
> *


my homie has some center golds 4 sale.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

NEED SOME 14'" WIRE WHEELS FOR A HOPPER!!!! 
ANYBODY?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 15 2009, 11:46 PM~15676143
> *NEED SOME 14'" WIRE WHEELS FOR A HOPPER!!!!
> ANYBODY?
> *


got some 15''


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Nov 15 2009, 11:04 PM~15676281
> *got some 15''
> *


U still got them cups?


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Nov 15 2009, 11:37 PM~15676533
> *pm sent
> *


Will call u tomorrow


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

i got a set of 13 n 14 spokes


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 15 2009, 11:32 AM~15670563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those mirror fuck up the red lac big time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 16 2009, 01:59 AM~15676711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mirrors look dumb on red one. nice otherwise


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2009, 07:00 PM~15673515
> *i got some 15 inch dummy tires if a hopper wants to borrow for the show  :biggrin:
> *


rollin hard :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

also have a new adel dump 4sale if any1 is interested


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 15 2009, 12:25 AM~15668540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dayum it! i was hopin to make some more $$ off you again!! LOL!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Nov 15 2009, 08:42 PM~15674770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD................................................

Thanks for the call...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 15 2009, 09:33 PM~15673850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Das what I want the lincoln to look like.......frame swap finished 12:30 last night.......tha bi tha biznezz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2009, 08:15 AM~15678024
> *:yes:  so ill be seein you soon!  :cheesy:
> dayum it! i was hopin to make some more $$ off you again!! LOL!!
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

todays the day.. become home owner like some of ya'll bawlas..  


just on smaller scale.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 12:36 PM~15679126
> *todays the day.. become home owner like some of ya'll bawlas..
> just on smaller scale.
> *


pics of the crib?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2009, 10:40 AM~15679167
> *pics of the crib?
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2009, 12:40 PM~15679167
> *pics of the crib?
> *


front








back








kitchen








cars included


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 01:10 PM~15679453
> *front
> 
> 
> ...


that one is in the hood, ghandi still has it for sale. post up the real one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15679499
> *that one is in the hood, ghandi still has it for sale.  post up the real one.
> *


townhouse.. two car attached garage.. nothing big like ya'll bawlas..









i told fool he had to throw in the bull fighter painting.  








upstairs porch 
























man said godfather over da bed.. mayne..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 01:39 PM~15679741
> *townhouse..  two car attached garage.. nothing big like ya'll bawlas..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma miss da hood :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15679741
> *townhouse..  two car attached garage.. nothing big like ya'll bawlas..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   nice gordo, the chill place by the window is nice


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 16 2009, 11:18 AM~15678896
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 16 2009, 10:15 AM~15678024
> *:yes:  so ill be seein you soon!  :cheesy:
> dayum it! i was hopin to make some more $$ off you again!! LOL!!
> 
> ...


homewrecker, take it easy over there. :buttkick:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2009, 02:12 PM~15680631
> *homewrecker, take it easy over there.  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i knew that was going to be taken wrong! :no:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

NEED A TIRE P175/70R14
LET ME KNOW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15679741
> *townhouse..  two car attached garage.. nothing big like ya'll bawlas..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 16 2009, 03:33 PM~15680825
> *NEED A TIRE  P175/70R14
> LET ME KNOW
> *


I think Geo at Krome dome has them in stock.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> townhouse.. two car attached garage.. nothing big like ya'll bawlas..
> 
> 
> upstairs porch
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> > townhouse.. two car attached garage.. nothing big like ya'll bawlas..
> > upstairs porch
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 16 2009, 04:24 PM~15681327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna get some square tubing to reinforce it. if tony didn't buy it all for an axle.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 12:10 PM~15680044
> *imma miss da hood  :tears:
> *


ole westchase looking ass *****


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 07:15 PM~15683032
> *just get the trailer ready
> yes
> gonna get some square tubing to reinforce it.  if tony didn't buy it all for an axle.
> *


time to ck and change ur zip code!! u fuckn SELLOUT! :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Nov 16 2009, 07:55 PM~15683477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 02:10 PM~15680044
> *imma miss da hood  :tears:
> *


RIVER OAKS LIVEING AZZ *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 16 2009, 08:09 PM~15683609
> *RIVER OAKS LIVEING AZZ *****
> *


far from river oaks. property is actually on harwin. aka bootleg motherland


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 16 2009, 01:20 AM~15676884
> *seen it, its wack *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 06:16 PM~15683689
> *far from river oaks.    property is actually on harwin.  aka bootleg motherland
> *


tha SWAT?????? :uh: :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15679741
> *townhouse..  two car attached garage.. nothing big like ya'll bawlas..
> 
> 
> ...


whens the party playa???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 16 2009, 07:51 PM~15684057
> *whens the party playa???
> *


hell yeah lets go trash that dump


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 16 2009, 07:58 PM~15684125
> *hell yeah lets go trash that dump
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TX-Klique_@Nov 16 2009, 08:40 PM~15683922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


noe remember this :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

3 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Screenz, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 16 2009, 08:51 PM~15684057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hattin' you aint invited.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 01:39 PM~15679741
> *townhouse..  two car attached garage.. nothing big like ya'll bawlas..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 16 2009, 07:27 PM~15684447
> *noe remember this :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: they don't know nathan bout dat "GIT" UP UNDER DA SKEETSKEETWOOD....:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 16 2009, 06:58 PM~15684125
> *hell yeah lets go trash that dump
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 05:15 PM~15683032
> *just get the trailer ready
> 
> *


fool all you own is a tv and a computer u can put that in the car :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2009, 09:55 PM~15684704
> *fool all you own is a tv and a computer u can put that in the car  :uh:
> *


 :angry: and tv aint even coming. springing for new flat screens.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 08:36 PM~15684558
> *let you know
> hattin'  you aint invited.
> *


already actin too good for the hood


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 16 2009, 10:27 PM~15685135
> *already actin too good for the hood
> *


I know what you're thinkin'.
I was the one back in the day always
talkin' about how I love the hood...
I love the ghetto.
I was the one sayin' I wasn't the kind
of ****** to run to the suburbs.
You're right, that's what I said.
But soon as I got my cheque,
I was gone!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

vete a la chingada lejos de aqui


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

time running out!!!! :angry:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

ANYONE HAVE A HOOK UP ON NAPA UPPER BALL JOINTS FOR A 90 LINCOLN TOWN CAR?


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:guns: :machinegun: :roflmao:  :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 16 2009, 08:43 PM~15686232
> *:guns:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:    :dunno:
> *


QUE ROLLO MR. ERIK!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 12:39 PM~15679741
> *man said godfather over da bed..  mayne..
> 
> 
> ...


my computer screen is bigger than that t.v :|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 17 2009, 02:05 AM~15688155
> *my computer screen is bigger than that t.v :|
> *


post a pic of it baller


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Nov 16 2009, 07:04 PM~15683565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:

congrats on the new place Danny! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 17 2009, 02:05 AM~15688155
> *my computer screen is bigger than that t.v :|
> *


15" is like a drive in movie to your ass.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 17 2009, 10:06 AM~15689496
> *:roflmao:
> 
> congrats on the new place Danny! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2009, 09:07 AM~15689499
> *15" is like a drive in movie to your ass.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

what up houstone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2009, 10:07 AM~15689499
> *15" is like a drive in movie to your ass.
> *


ay guey!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 09:58 PM~15684731
> *:angry:  and  tv aint even coming.    springing for new flat screens.
> *


For $10 you get 3 tickets that could win you a brand new 40" RCS flat screen.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 10:35 PM~15685276
> *I know what you're thinkin'.
> I was the one back in the day always
> talkin' about how I love the hood...
> ...


Finally wised up.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 17 2009, 10:32 AM~15689685
> *For $10 you get 3 tickets that could win you a brand new 40" RCS flat screen.
> *


naw, imma buy a big flat screen


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2009, 10:35 AM~15689710
> *naw, imma buy a big flat screen
> *


Then win this one and hang it in your bath room.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hope u enjoyed all those wings cuz now that u have grown up bills gonna affect your priorities big guy


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco Yesca_@Nov 17 2009, 09:23 AM~15689615
> *what up houstone
> *


:wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2009, 07:26 AM~15689030
> *post a pic of it baller
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2009, 09:07 AM~15689499
> *15" is like a drive in movie to your ass.
> *


i dont think so playa, i have my t.v screen hooked up to my computer :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2009, 10:41 AM~15689753
> *hope u enjoyed all those wings cuz now that u have grown up bills gonna affect your priorities big guy
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2009, 10:41 AM~15689753
> *hope u enjoyed all those wings cuz now that u have grown up bills gonna affect your priorities big guy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

The 2X and 3X shirts havent been printed yet so if you want to buy one and want a certain color ink let me know or ill be printing them all with black ink.</span>


FRONT










BACK











FRONT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15679741
> *townhouse..  two car attached garage.. nothing big like ya'll bawlas..
> 
> 
> ...


Finally we can get some privacy.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 17 2009, 02:09 PM~15691696
> *Finally we can get some privacy.
> *


we can still put on a show, in that upstairs _sunroom _  


and thats what previous owner called it.. i said..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this wet said he ready for magnificos


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2009, 02:29 PM~15691912
> *this wet said he ready for magnificos
> 
> 
> ...


thought that was another 1 of ur buckets....?? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 17 2009, 02:43 PM~15692046
> *thought that was another 1 of ur buckets....?? :biggrin:
> *


naw. i can't afford high dollar paint job like that. :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 17 2009, 02:07 PM~15691675
> *
> The 2X and 3X shirts havent been printed yet so if you want to buy one and want a certain color ink let me know or ill be printing them all with black ink.</span>
> FRONT
> ...


wtf a 3x gunna do for the big bodies? get me a 5x n red and i got ya.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

imma sell these shirts.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2009, 02:52 PM~15692131
> *imma sell these shirts.
> 
> 
> ...


and b wearn 1 that say's "CHILD MOLSTER" ?  :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 17 2009, 02:55 PM~15692159
> *and b wearn 1 that say's "CHILD MOLSTER" ?   :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: she was 18 least she said she was.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2009, 02:57 PM~15692181
> *:uh:      she was 18    least she said she was.
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2009, 02:29 PM~15691912
> *this wet said he ready for magnificos
> 
> 
> ...


damn homeboy took it a whole other step, put his myspace on that mug


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 17 2009, 02:58 PM~15692188
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


she was ready


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2009, 02:20 PM~15691814
> *we can still put on a show, in that upstairs sunroom
> and thats what previous owner called it..    i said..
> 
> ...


you going to cause an eclipse and blind the neighbors :burn:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*THE PARTY IS GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOMS! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!! *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 17 2009, 03:20 PM~15692384
> *THE PARTY IS GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOMS!  ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have some diamond plate 1/8 inch they want to sell im workng on a little project or just regular 1/8 steel


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2009, 03:14 PM~15692331
> *damn homeboy took it a whole other step, put his myspace on that mug
> *


http://www.myspace.com/familia_rayada


car is even the default pic


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 17 2009, 01:55 PM~15692159
> *and b wearn 1 that say's "CHILD MOLSTER" ?   :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :nono: :nosad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2009, 04:49 PM~15694322
> *does anyone have some diamond plate 1/8 inch they want to sell im workng on a little project or just regular 1/8 steel
> *


Making custom diamond plate mudflaps for el monet baboso??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2009, 06:07 PM~15683596
> *least it aint pasadena
> :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 08:11 PM~15695313
> *Making custom diamond plate mudflaps for el monet baboso??
> *


prolly floor mats


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 06:11 PM~15695313
> *Making custom diamond plate mudflaps for el monet baboso??
> *


im going to do the rear end with it, on the monte baboso


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2009, 09:14 PM~15695969
> *im going to do the rear end with it, on the monte baboso
> *


dont forget to get matching muffler.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2009, 07:14 PM~15695969
> *im going to do the rear end with it, on the monte baboso
> *


Fuck chrome....kandy painted diamond plated rear end...,mayne...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 15 2009, 08:09 PM~15675080
> *i got some 5- 14s but not they dont look that good
> *


THEY DONT LOOK GOOD FOR SURE!!!! TIRES ARE GONE AND SO ARE RIMS....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Lone star said he coming for the king of streets this weekend!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 10:21 PM~15696947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 10:21 PM~15696947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 09:21 PM~15696947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean mofo


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 07:21 PM~15696947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: :worship:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 17 2009, 09:05 PM~15697596
> *hno:  hno:  :worship:
> *


lo mismo que tu :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2009, 08:15 PM~15697744
> *lo mismo que tu :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: PERO YO ME VOY A TRAER EL KING OF DA STREETS!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 17 2009, 09:20 PM~15697814
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: PERO YO ME VOY A TRAER EL KING OF DA STREETS!!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2009, 08:21 PM~15697833
> *:nono:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: QUIERO SER COMO TU CUANDO YO SEA GRANDE.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 17 2009, 09:24 PM~15697868
> *:banghead:  :banghead: QUIERO SER COMO TU CUANDO YO SEA GRANDE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 08:21 PM~15696947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a la madre :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2009, 08:25 PM~15697883
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 17 2009, 09:25 PM~15697884
> *a la madre  :0
> *


Goof was. Happnen my migga???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 11:35 PM~15698039
> *Goof was. Happnen my migga???
> *


surely isn't your spelling puto


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2009, 09:37 PM~15698060
> *surely isn't your spelling puto
> *


Or ur hair folicle count for that matter :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 17 2009, 09:32 PM~15697993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :burn:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 17 2009, 11:32 PM~15697993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 17 2009, 08:42 PM~15698140
> *:guns:  :burn:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 09:35 PM~15698039
> *Goof was. Happnen my migga???
> *


wut up homie....jus waiting for sunday.. lowriders and freaks all around :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 17 2009, 09:55 PM~15698329
> *wut up homie....jus waiting for sunday.. lowriders and freaks all around  :cheesy:
> *


Ha....yeap u already know.... gota strap up da hall of fame 1's


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

QUE ABIDO TONY


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 17 2009, 09:20 PM~15698643
> *QUE  ABIDO TONY
> *


LA PURA CHINGA HOMIE..... YA CASI ES TIEMPO PARA EL REGAL!!!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

ESTODO VATO LOCO TODO CON PASIENCIA Y SALDRA TODO BIEN


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 09:59 PM~15698376
> *Ha....yeap u already know.... gota strap up da hall of fame 1's
> *


ill be sporting flu game 12's :0


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:

fk...its only wed.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 18 2009, 01:21 AM~15699308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


star of hope womens shelter? fk them brawds. 1. either they too stupid to have left dude beating them early on. or 2. they probably did something to deserve getting beat. 


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2009, 09:29 AM~15701198
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fk...its only wed.... :thumbsdown:
> *


hump day


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 09:22 AM~15701519
> *hump day
> *


:yes: anythin after 12:01 am.

i almost went to that wing place you always talkin bout off 45 and the belt last night. fk thats a mutha fkin drive! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2009, 10:58 AM~15701806
> *:yes:  anythin after 12:01 am.
> 
> i almost went to that wing place you always talkin bout off 45 and the belt last night. fk thats a mutha fkin drive! :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah.. after move, thats gonna be kinda far for me too :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 10:21 PM~15696947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 17 2009, 11:41 PM~15698116
> *Or ur hair folicle count for that matter :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 18 2009, 01:21 AM~15699308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i'll try to drop off some toys.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 10:03 AM~15701838
> *yeah.. after move, thats gonna be kinda far for me too  :angry:
> *


shit i drove past that area on the way home and it was still another 15-20 mins! fk that drive. LOL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Short Dog in Galveston


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 18 2009, 11:35 AM~15702118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slim taking pics.. mayne


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 10:41 AM~15702189
> *thats not that long  :uh:
> slim taking pics.. mayne
> *


when you been drinkin...yes it is! esp in rush hour traffic. :uh: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2009, 11:51 AM~15702294
> *when you been drinkin...yes it is! esp in rush hour traffic.  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


wino


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 12:03 PM~15702433
> *wino
> *


sheesh, i'm coming off my 8 yrs in the system and looks like she'll be taking on the tradition. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 18 2009, 10:23 AM~15702609
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrims4life_@Nov 18 2009, 12:40 PM~15702780
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 11:03 AM~15702433
> *wino
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2009, 12:42 PM~15702802
> *:uh:
> *


i'm going to that spot tonight if you wanna come by.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 18 2009, 12:40 PM~15702780
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: 

Excuses for Life :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2009, 09:51 AM~15702294
> *when you been drinkin...yes it is! esp in rush hour traffic.  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


still havent learned :uh:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2009, 10:12 AM~15701904
> *  i'll try to drop off some toys.
> *


Anything helps !! Thx


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 09:22 AM~15701513
> *star of hope womens shelter?  fk them brawds.  1.  either they too stupid to have left dude beating them early on.  or  2.  they probably did something to deserve getting beat.
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


1.Yup
2.Yup again
But either way its not the kids fault just sayin' namsayin' and they still need toys to put a smile on their face, so just take some gifts by namsayin' !! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 10:42 AM~15702800
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 18 2009, 10:45 AM~15702839
> *:uh:
> 
> Excuses for Life  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :twak: :dunno: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 11:45 AM~15702833
> *i'm going to that spot tonight if you wanna come by.
> *


LOL! i dunno if imma head that way tonight. prob not til the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2009, 11:55 AM~15702919
> *still havent learned  :uh:
> *


 :uh: i didnt drive home last night.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best.. so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33.. _


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 18 2009, 02:21 PM~15703852
> *sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best..  so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33..
> *


ay guey! lol


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Nov 18 2009, 07:29 AM~15701198
> *:roflmao:
> 
> fk...its only wed.... :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2009, 12:33 PM~15703963
> *ay guey!  lol
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ok


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 18 2009, 01:48 PM~15703494
> *:0  :twak:  :dunno:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


 :uh: 

no :tears: compa :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 18 2009, 02:51 PM~15704126
> *:uh:
> 
> no  :tears: compa  :biggrin:
> *


te mando a la --------> *8===========D*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Nov 18 2009, 01:08 PM~15703042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, you rode all the way huh?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 02:13 PM~15704300
> *oh, you rode all the way huh?
> *


:angel:

thats my new rule. no drivin after. either im catchin a ride or sleepin somewhere! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

85 cutlass v6 project car in need of t.l.c. 4 sale....

newly rebuilt motor
new brake system
chop top
tilt frnt end
suicide and chopped doors suicide hood and trunk
completly molded
all body lines line up great
13 inch spokes with new tires
french anttena
shaved doors
paint is 3 yrs old 
need of complete interior
some chrome on engine and under carriage

this car has only been in one show never really hit the lowrider circuit. However did take 1st in it's radical class and 3rd in sweepstakes.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Nov 18 2009, 03:40 PM~15704513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow



:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 18 2009, 03:52 PM~15704601
> *85 cutlass v6 project car in need of t.l.c. 4 sale....
> 
> newly rebuilt motor
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hamush for the front cylinders


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2009, 03:30 PM~15704875
> *:ugh:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 02:57 PM~15704636
> *:uh:  cochina
> *


 :uh: not me fker.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 18 2009, 10:45 AM~15702839
> *:uh:
> 
> Excuses for Life  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 18 2009, 04:37 PM~15704925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


transformer? lol


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

4 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, rollin-hard, somos1reyes, *ridenlow84*
:wave: :h5:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 18 2009, 04:55 PM~15705132
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 02:13 PM~15704300
> *3.  ain't my kids  ain't my problem
> oh, you rode all the way huh?
> *


Are you sure ?? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 18 2009, 06:08 PM~15705964
> *Are you sure ?? :dunno:
> *


no but sticking to that story.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Nov 18 2009, 05:41 PM~15705651
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: i'll see you this sunday patna


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 18 2009, 03:52 PM~15704601
> *85 cutlass v6 project car in need of t.l.c. 4 sale....
> 
> newly rebuilt motor
> ...


how much $$$$


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 18 2009, 08:00 PM~15707142
> *:twak:  i'll see you this sunday patna
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 17 2009, 11:21 PM~15699308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is there one for this year? :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2009, 08:24 PM~15708846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 18 2009, 09:45 AM~15702839
> *:uh:
> 
> Excuses for Life  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT THE MASCOT TALKING SHIT TO BOILER???? YOU TALKING SHIT BUT THEN AGAIN AT EVERY CAR SHOW YOUR ALL ON HIS NUT AFTER HIM WHERE EVER HE GOES!!!! :uh: YOUR MASTER IS GONNA BE MAD AT YOU.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2009, 10:24 PM~15708846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2nd annual


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 18 2009, 09:40 PM~15709778
> *WHAT THE MASCOT TALKING SHIT TO BOILER???? YOU TALKING SHIT BUT THEN AGAIN AT EVERY CAR SHOW YOUR ALL ON HIS NUT AFTER HIM WHERE EVER HE GOES!!!! :uh:  YOUR MASTER IS GONNA BE MAD AT YOU.... :0
> *


:0 is your master to :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 18 2009, 09:22 PM~15708813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 18 2009, 09:40 PM~15709778
> *WHAT THE MASCOT TALKING SHIT TO BOILER???? YOU TALKING SHIT BUT THEN AGAIN AT EVERY CAR SHOW YOUR ALL ON HIS NUT AFTER HIM WHERE EVER HE GOES!!!! :uh:  YOUR MASTER IS GONNA BE MAD AT YOU.... :0
> *


no lo muerdas ponle casa :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 18 2009, 08:22 PM~15708813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 18 2009, 09:55 PM~15709973
> *:0  is your master to  :biggrin:
> *


ha


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 18 2009, 08:55 PM~15709973
> *:0  is your master to  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: ES MI CAMARADA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2009, 09:57 PM~15710747
> *ha
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin: :0  :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 18 2009, 09:40 PM~15709778
> *WHAT THE MASCOT TALKING SHIT TO BOILER???? YOU TALKING SHIT BUT THEN AGAIN AT EVERY CAR SHOW YOUR ALL ON HIS NUT AFTER HIM WHERE EVER HE GOES!!!! :uh:  YOUR MASTER IS GONNA BE MAD AT YOU.... :0
> *


:0 just another cheerleader :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 18 2009, 12:51 PM~15704126
> *:uh:
> 
> no  :tears: compa  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 19 2009, 03:59 AM~15712004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whatup...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 18 2009, 09:42 PM~15709798
> *2nd annual
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 19 2009, 10:12 AM~15712932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 19 2009, 09:12 AM~15712932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 19 2009, 10:12 AM~15712932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1472017536.html

:ugh: 



we're in a reccession puto :buttkick:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 19 2009, 09:26 AM~15713500
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1472017536.html
> 
> :ugh:
> ...



That's pocket change for you homie, some of us would have to save for 3 years to come up with half the money to make an offer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 19 2009, 11:40 AM~15713627
> *That's pocket change for you homie, some of us would have to save for 3 years to come up with half the money to make an offer.
> *


no mames loco. i'm p0'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 19 2009, 09:12 AM~15712932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 18 2009, 12:21 PM~15703852
> *sup homies..if you need somthing custom built hit us up... ron dont sit in a office.. he's out in the shop working & fabricating custom part's..unlike the other hydraulic shop's that claim to be the best..  so for that custom show set up to the street's we got what you need..hit us up..1-866-magic-33..
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

wtf :roflmao: dont let rivis n lacs see that :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 19 2009, 07:19 PM~15718214
> *wtf :roflmao: dont let rivis n lacs see that :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FRANKIE I SEE YA HOMIE...U READY FOR DA SHOW THIS WEKEND???


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

3 Members: FPEREZII, rug442, *CHOCHI (LOCOS)*

* What's up homie, see you sunday. *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 20 2009, 01:39 AM~15723087
> *:wave:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VleGn8kNO1o
:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Commercial for the Houston Lowrider Toy Drive on rotation at http://www.thebeat713.com & http://www.tejanohitsradio.com every hour. The cabrones messed up on exhibition time. :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 20 2009, 12:36 AM~15723707
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VleGn8kNO1o
> :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2009, 07:52 AM~15724898
> *Commercial for the Houston Lowrider Toy Drive on rotation at http://www.thebeat713.com & http://www.tejanohitsradio.com every hour.  The cabrones messed up on exhibition time.  :buttkick:
> *



Can you guys promote DeviousSixty8's event?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 20 2009, 11:03 AM~15725462
> *Can you guys promote DeviousSixty8's event?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 20 2009, 11:03 AM~15725462
> *Can you guys promote DeviousSixty8's event?
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i'm sure we can :biggrin: 

















here's one guy getting ready for that event. oinkhueeesuuuuu!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks 1/3 empty, u on a diet big guy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 20 2009, 12:10 PM~15727400
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


2 more dayzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2009, 12:28 PM~15727581
> *2 more dayzzzz :biggrin:
> *


FOR WHAT HOMIE?????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 20 2009, 12:35 PM~15727652
> *FOR WHAT HOMIE?????
> 
> *


 hop


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

have fun.. i wont be hopping


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2009, 12:38 PM~15727687
> *hop
> *


I'LL BE WORKIN HOMIE.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2009, 12:45 PM~15727759
> *have fun.. i wont be hopping
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 20 2009, 10:25 AM~15725654
> *lol, i'm sure we can  :biggrin:
> here's one guy getting ready for that event.  oinkhueeesuuuuu!!!!!!
> 
> ...



what a queer.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2009, 03:12 PM~15728072
> *what a queer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2009, 12:28 PM~15727581
> *2 more dayzzzz :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2009, 12:46 PM~15726515
> *looks 1/3 empty, u on a diet big guy
> *


come to bar tonight. having going away party..saying goodbye to east end/south side :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2009, 02:43 PM~15728943
> *come to bar tonight.    having going away party..saying goodbye to east end/south side  :tears:
> *


i aint got time to be fuckin with u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2009, 04:48 PM~15728978
> *i aint got time to be fuckin with u
> *


well fk u then. and imma come by monday to get your truck.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

who gets down here in houston looking to get some more ink done someone who can do some clean detailed aztec tattoos?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Nov 20 2009, 04:55 PM~15729031
> *who gets down here in houston looking to get some more ink done someone who can do some clean detailed aztec tattoos?
> *


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

:uh: guess nobody u fucking shit talker lmao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2009, 05:00 PM~15729079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Nov 20 2009, 02:55 PM~15729031
> *who gets down here in houston looking to get some more ink done someone who can do some clean detailed aztec tattoos?
> *


281 777 3925 .danny....he's at astro city on aldin bender n 45.....tell em noe sent ya .


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Nov 20 2009, 03:55 PM~15729031
> *who gets down here in houston looking to get some more ink done someone who can do some clean detailed aztec tattoos?
> *


call richard in 2nd ward
832-858-342


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2009, 02:52 PM~15728997
> *well fk u then.    and imma come by monday to get your truck.
> *


sold it 2 days ago


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 19 2009, 01:55 AM~15711995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda mr 4x4 LOWRIDER :0 :0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2009, 02:48 PM~15728978
> *i aint got time to be fuckin with u
> *


Mayne....****** said he a family man leave em da fuck alone......:0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2009, 08:03 PM~15731849
> *:uh:  :uh:  k onda machupichu  ya esta listo pal show
> que onda mr 4x4 LOWRIDER  :0  :0
> *


QUE ONDA CHEERLEADER . YA TIENES TIEMPO QUE BAS A SACAR UN HOPPER I NOMAS PURO BLABLA :0 TU ERES CULO COMO LOS DEMAS . ES UNA PREGUNTA :0 QUE PIENSAS DE LAS LLANTAS DE SHORTY .  O ES ENVIDIA QUE TU CARRO NO ESTE EN LOS 90


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2009, 12:28 PM~15727581
> *2 more dayzzzz :biggrin:
> *


HEY TAKE THE PLACK TO THE SHOW .AN DONT BRING ANY EXCUSES .THE IS THE LAST DAY YOU WILL HAVE IT .SO SLEEP WITH IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 20 2009, 09:24 PM~15732696
> *QUE ONDA CHEERLEADER . YA TIENES  TIEMPO QUE BAS A SACAR UN HOPPER I NOMAS PURO  BLABLA  :0 TU ERES CULO COMO LOS DEMAS . ES UNA PREGUNTA  :0  QUE PIENSAS DE LAS LLANTAS DE SHORTY .    O ES ENVIDIA  QUE TU CARRO  NO ESTE EN LOS 90
> *


ESQUE YO NO QUIERO SACAR UN YONKE QUIERO ALGO CLEAN NO UN JONKE CON MACCO PAINT Y LLANTAS DE CAMION GANADERO PINCHE SLAP ON WHITE WALLS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2009, 09:29 PM~15732752
> *ESQUE YO NO QUIERO SACAR UN YONKE QUIERO ALGO CLEAN NO UN JONKE CON MACCO PAINT Y LLANTAS DE CAMION GANADERO PINCHE SLAP ON WHITE WALLS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ENTIENDO TU RESPUSTA . AY MUCHOS CULOS EN HOUSTON .TODOS ABLAN PERO ALA HORA DE BRINCAR SALEN CON EXCUSAS . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 20 2009, 09:34 PM~15732813
> *ENTIENDO  TU RESPUSTA .  AY MUCHOS CULOS EN HOUSTON .TODOS ABLAN PERO ALA HORA  DE BRINCAR SALEN CON EXCUSAS . :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DICE MI ABUELO QUE CUANTO POR LAS LLANTAS PA SU TROCA


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2009, 09:37 PM~15732837
> *DICE MI ABUELO QUE CUANTO POR LAS LLANTAS PA SU TROCA
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 20 2009, 02:03 PM~15728601
> *:yes:
> *


What happens if the king of the street plack holder don't show after being called out does he automaticaly forfit the plack to the shows winner


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 20 2009, 10:33 PM~15733673
> *What happens if the king of the street plack holder don't show after being called out does he automaticaly forfit the plack to the shows winner
> *


TALVES SE VA DEE VACACIONES POR AHI ESE VATO SE LA PASA VIAJANDO POR EL MUNDO .  Y ESO QUE NO TIENE TRABAJO :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 20 2009, 09:38 PM~15732852
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO ES CHISTE ES EN SERIO LE MANDE FOTOS DE TU CARRO Y LO UNICO QUE LE GUSTO SON LAS LLANTAS :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up downy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 20 2009, 09:36 PM~15731610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


troca? them tires look same size as most houston hoppers..

just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2009, 08:03 PM~15731849
> *:uh:  :uh:  k onda machupichu  ya esta listo pal show
> que onda mr 4x4 LOWRIDER  :0  :0
> *


4X4 LOWRIDER :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 20 2009, 09:29 PM~15732749
> *HEY TAKE  THE PLACK  TO THE SHOW .AN DONT BRING ANY EXCUSES .THE IS THE LAST DAY YOU WILL HAVE IT .SO SLEEP WITH IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got bad news for you mr brownie, they said they dont want no YUNK hoppers at the magnificos show, sorry :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2009, 10:51 PM~15734005
> *TALVES SE VA DEE VACACIONES POR AHI ESE VATO SE LA PASA VIAJANDO POR EL MUNDO .  Y ESO QUE NO TIENE TRABAJO  :uh:  :uh:
> *


el que tiene la plaka si, al vato ni le importa la placa, parese que la tiene tirada ahi por magnolia :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2009, 11:58 PM~15735007
> *yeah.  you prolly didn't need it.  family car  whats gets you around.
> :0
> 
> *


yea u gona need a truck to haul that sleep apnea machine to your new place big guy


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2009, 10:54 PM~15734054
> *NO ES CHISTE ES EN SERIO LE MANDE FOTOS DE TU CARRO Y LO UNICO QUE LE GUSTO SON LAS LLANTAS :biggrin:
> *


YO SE QUE NO ES CHISTE . YO SE QUE SI SON CULOS. O POR QUE NO LE DISES NADA A SHORTY . O TE FALTAN GUEVOS :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 21 2009, 01:45 AM~15735858
> *got bad news for you mr brownie, they said they dont want no YUNK hoppers at the magnificos show, sorry  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I HAVE BAD NEWS FOR YOU TE BOY A METER LA BERGA EN EL SHOW .I NO AY NADA QUE PUEDAS ASER NOMAS GOSALA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 21 2009, 01:47 AM~15735873
> *el que tiene la plaka si, al vato ni le importa la placa, parese que la tiene tirada ahi por magnolia :biggrin:
> *


ES QUE LE DA BERGUENSA POR QUE SU CARRO NOMAS ISO 25 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2009, 08:43 AM~15736345
> *yea u gona need a truck to haul that sleep apnea machine to your new place big guy
> *


it has wheels


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 21 2009, 07:30 AM~15736442
> *:roflmao: I HAVE  GOOD NEWS FOR YOU  ME VAS A METER LA BERGA EN EL SHOW .I NO AY NADA QUE PUEDA ASER  NOMAS  GOSALA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 21 2009, 07:30 AM~15736442
> *:roflmao: I HAVE  BAD NEWS FOR YOU  TE BOY A METER LA BERGA EN EL SHOW .I NO AY NADA QUE PUEDAS ASER  NOMAS  GOSALA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 20 2009, 10:58 PM~15734150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MIS GUEVOS SON AMIGOS Y NI SE HABLAN :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Already set up and been home, pre assigned move in times make it alot easier.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 21 2009, 11:40 AM~15737645
> *Already set up and been home, pre assigned move in times make it alot easier.
> *


MAY I SUGGEST THE SAUSAGE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

the car is at the show if anyone wants 2 check it out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 21 2009, 02:50 PM~15738048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe i'm retarded but how do you win same car forwards and backwards?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> maybe i'm retarded but how do you win same car forwards and backwards?
> [/quote
> 
> You are a smart guy after all, fat boy. I give you props! I wonder who would win the car if 7-3( Forward) and 3-7 (Backwards) wins.lol................SPAM


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Nov 21 2009, 03:26 PM~15738283
> *You are a smart guy after all, fat boy. I give you props! I wonder who would win the car if 7-3( Forward) and 3-7 (Backwards) wins.lol................SPAM
> *


winners have to share like bo and luke duke . forward drives backwards rides bitch?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2009, 01:28 PM~15738294
> *winners have to share  like bo and luke duke .  forward drives backwards rides bitch?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 21 2009, 07:30 AM~15736442
> *:roflmao: I HAVE  BAD NEWS FOR YOU  TE BOY A METER LA BERGA EN EL SHOW .I NO AY NADA QUE PUEDAS ASER  NOMAS  GOSALA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 21 2009, 12:45 AM~15735858
> *got bad news for you mr brownie, they said they dont want no YUNK hoppers at the magnificos show, sorry  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: por eso no voy a ir!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> > maybe i'm retarded but how do you win same car forwards and backwards?
> > [/quote
> >
> > You are a smart guy after all, fat boy. I give you props! I wonder who would win the car if 7-3( Forward) and 3-7 (Backwards) wins.lol................SPAM
> ...


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

AND IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL 832 893 2930 JOE OR YOU CAN ASK ME IN PERSON 2MORROW AT THE SHOW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how many squares are being sold?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Just got back from setup puro pinche big rim y super pokers


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 21 2009, 04:49 PM~15739192
> *Just got back from setup puro pinche big rim y super pokers
> *


 :yessad: been that way for the last 5 or more years


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 21 2009, 11:40 AM~15737645
> *Already set up and been home, pre assigned move in times make it alot easier.
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2009, 04:43 PM~15739144
> *how many squares are being sold?
> *


100sq SUPER BOWL XLIV 2/7/2010


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 21 2009, 06:02 PM~15739249
> *
> *


got a super bowl board $ 60 a square. pays $ 500 forward, $ 250 backwards,neighbors split $ 300, and the final stats pays $650....hit me up @ 281-210-9465....alt of room left.....


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Nov 21 2009, 06:05 PM~15739573
> *got a super bowl board $ 60 a square. pays $ 500 forward, $ 250 backwards,neighbors split $ 300, and the final stats pays $650....hit me up @ 281-210-9465....alt of room left.....
> *


r u going 2 b at da show 2morrow


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

You gotta love that arena lighting !!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2009, 05:43 PM~15739144
> *how many squares are being sold?
> *


theres always 100 squares :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm in one for thanksgiving that pays off $1000-$1100 a quarter $500-$700 backwards.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Nov 21 2009, 05:31 PM~15739688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, gona check it out tomorrow


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 21 2009, 03:49 PM~15739192
> *Just got back from setup puro pinche big rim y super pokers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

that light does make everything look way better


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Snapped a few pics while setting up. 
























The football pot car








Desert Dreams waiting to get in the building









































Random car parked the next row over from us.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 21 2009, 10:43 PM~15741112
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 21 2009, 08:43 PM~15741112
> *:uh:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my co worker said alot of the cars look like they got hooked up at harwin and pep boys lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2009, 09:03 PM~15741261
> *my co worker said alot of the cars look like they got hooked up at harwin and pep boys lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 21 2009, 09:05 PM~15741279
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im just sayin, the homie dont know shit about cars but even he noticed :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2009, 10:06 PM~15741285
> *im just sayin, the homie dont know shit about cars but even he noticed  :dunno:
> *


clean on the inside???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 21 2009, 09:07 PM~15741293
> *clean on the inside???
> *


awready


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2009, 10:10 PM~15741311
> *awready
> *


they aint ready


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0 

its coming


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam loose the front bumper and kick the quarter panel it and its ready for the hop game :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace brother in law


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 21 2009, 09:43 PM~15741539
> *Rest in Peace brother in law
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 21 2009, 02:41 PM~15738824
> *:angry: por eso no voy a ir!!!! :biggrin:
> *


excusas para eso me gustabas. o es que no sabes aser un carro brincar sin peso :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 21 2009, 10:36 PM~15742271
> *excusas para eso me gustabas.  o es que no sabes aser un carro brincar  sin peso  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: TU TAMPOCO SABIAS WUEY, GRACIAS A TONIO YA BRINCAS MAS O MENOS!!! :0 .... te miras mejor callado mr. hydraulic expert!!!!! TE VAMOS A PATIAR EL CULO Y POR ESO ANDAS PREUCUPADO.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mr hydraulic expert :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
u mean rear frame skirt expert :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 21 2009, 10:55 PM~15742368
> *mr hydraulic expert :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> u mean rear frame skirt expert :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: I FORGOT ABOUT THE SKIRTS!!!!! I KING OF BRIDGES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just got home from the RO party, met some people and saw 1 particular pussy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 21 2009, 11:53 PM~15742354
> *:uh:  :uh: TU TAMPOCO SABIAS WUEY, GRACIAS A TONIO YA BRINCAS MAS O MENOS!!! :0 .... te miras mejor callado mr. hydraulic expert!!!!! TE VAMOS A PATIAR EL CULO Y POR ESO ANDAS PREUCUPADO.... :biggrin:
> *


tienes chistes .


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 22 2009, 12:33 AM~15742606
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao: I FORGOT ABOUT THE SKIRTS!!!!! I KING OF BRIDGES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lo unico que eres gueno es en mober la mamadora . te apuesto que no bas a sacar tu carro eres culo . :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 06:24 AM~15743363
> *tienes chistes .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Nov 21 2009, 11:36 PM~15742271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: parecen viejas noveleras ustedes :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2009, 01:37 AM~15742914
> *just got home from the RO party, met some people and saw 1 particular pussy
> 
> 
> *


slow down killer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 22 2009, 02:33 AM~15742606
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao: I FORGOT ABOUT THE SKIRTS!!!!! I KING OF BRIDGES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

new hopper coming out with the all new TG1 piston pump :0 



:cheesy: 











meets all the requirements for hopping..no headlights, tailights, and big ass tires :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2009, 01:42 PM~15744606
> *new hopper coming out with the all new TG1 piston pump :0
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2009, 05:34 PM~15739707
> *theres always 100 squares  :uh:
> *


price per square?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2009, 01:37 AM~15742914
> *just got home from the RO party, met some people and saw 1 particular pussy
> 
> 
> *


they should have kicked your ass... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 22 2009, 11:29 AM~15744180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

59 from latin kustoms is fucken clean :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 22 2009, 03:57 PM~15745802
> *i could eat your ass, i'm sooo hungry and these grab n' go donut baggies just aren't cuttin it anymore... :biggrin:
> *




:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2009, 05:13 PM~15746316
> *59 from latin kustoms is fucken clean  :cheesy:
> *




















mayne


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 05:18 PM~15746359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup painted and chromed out undies too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hop?


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 06:18 PM~15746359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was checking it out during set up...Clean car overall!!! 62 next to it had a bad ass trunk as well.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2009, 05:34 PM~15746466
> *hop?
> *


:dunno: it was too wack to stay and look


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 22 2009, 05:37 PM~15746483
> *Was checking it out during set up...Clean car overall!!! 62 next to it had a bad ass trunk as well.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 06:40 PM~15746493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 


Ah man, cant remember what type of car it was but rear doors where completly upside down :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 22 2009, 05:41 PM~15746504
> *:cheesy:
> Ah man, cant remember what type of car it was but rear doors where completly upside down :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



no.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 06:42 PM~15746507
> *no.
> *


same exact thought I had when I saw it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 22 2009, 05:44 PM~15746517
> *same exact thought I had when I saw it
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 22 2009, 05:44 PM~15746517
> *same exact thought I had when I saw it
> *



mayne i didn't even bother goin to the other side of the show.


junk.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

2 Members: *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, EL CENTENARIO

you a fool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2009, 04:38 PM~15746485
> *:dunno: it was too wack to stay and look
> *


orly?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2009, 06:18 PM~15746730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slim love the kids :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2009, 06:18 PM~15746730
> *
> 
> 
> ...



orly?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 07:22 PM~15746747
> *orly?
> *


guess he's dating the midgets mom? :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2009, 06:27 PM~15746777
> *guess he's dating the midgets mom?  :dunno:
> *



ha.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

187 From: The Cholo Side of SW Houston 187


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard
:uh: :uh: 
como estuvo la hop compa???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Nov 22 2009, 06:38 PM~15746485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2009, 07:27 PM~15746777
> *guess he's dating the midgets mom?  :dunno:
> *


confirms rumor about his mom liking the big black dick


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2009, 06:31 PM~15746802
> *187 From: The Cholo Side of SW Houston 187
> *



que? fuck hoe city *****


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 06:33 PM~15746825
> *que? fuck hoe city *****
> *


 :guns: 

ducks down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 05:33 PM~15746825
> *que? fuck hoe city *****
> *


i agree, fuck em cops followed me home the other night in the mc :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2009, 06:36 PM~15746848
> *i agree, fuck em cops followed me home the other night in the mc  :uh:
> *



they said 'wuts a white guy doin in a black hood'. see, it works both ways :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2009, 07:33 PM~15746824
> *confirms rumor about his mom liking the big black dick
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2009, 05:32 PM~15746811
> *rollin-hard
> :uh:  :uh:
> como estuvo la hop compa???
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 22 2009, 06:39 PM~15746869
> *:0 :0 :0
> *


noe where the pics at...you know you went to check them swangas out :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2009, 05:18 PM~15746730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nuts all in da back of ya neck n shit.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 22 2009, 06:40 PM~15746881
> *Nuts all in da back of ya neck n shit.....
> *



:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 22 2009, 05:39 PM~15746877
> *noe where the pics at...you know you went to check them swangas out :biggrin:
> *


Ion take pics..I quit doing dat years ago....just had to get lil snitch on top of slim pic dats all.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 22 2009, 07:40 PM~15746881
> *Nuts all in da back of ya neck n shit.....
> *


 :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2009, 05:33 PM~15746824
> *confirms rumor about his mom liking the big black dick
> *


how the fuck u know slim got a big dick????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2009, 08:20 PM~15747163
> *how the fuck u know slim got a big dick????
> *


just assuming stereotype is correct. :dunno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2009, 05:32 PM~15746811
> *rollin-hard
> :uh:  :uh:
> como estuvo la hop compa???
> *


el hop estubo con madre  nomas faltaron las cheerleaders a qui tengo tu falda :0 de cheerleader no bas a pasar :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2009, 04:34 PM~15746466
> *hop?
> *


 JUST A BACK YARD HOPPER, ..CHOPPING DOWN SHOP CARS :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:35 PM~15747332
> *JUST A BACK YARD  HOPPER, ..CHOPPING DOWN SHOP CARS :0
> *


*how did you do in the hop pit bro.....*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 22 2009, 06:38 PM~15747359
> *how did you do in the hop pit bro.....
> *


CAR DID GOOD, 1ST PLACE :biggrin: , did u go to odessa?


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:41 PM~15747393
> *CAR DID GOOD, 1ST PLACE :biggrin: , did u go to odessa?
> *


*damn post up videos or not true..... no i had trailer problems..one of my axle bearing hubs fuk up... i fixed one a while back but now the other side fuk up... i notice the tire wabblin really bad...* :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 06:41 PM~15747393
> *CAR DID GOOD, 1ST PLACE :biggrin: , did u go to odessa?
> *



*AND WHERE'S THE VIDEO AND PICS :biggrin: *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 06:35 PM~15747332
> *JUST A BACK YARD  HOPPER, ..CHOPPING DOWN SHOP CARS :0
> *


:0 :0 :0 chop chop chop!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 22 2009, 06:18 PM~15746730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:burn:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 22 2009, 06:47 PM~15747440
> *AND WHERE'S THE VIDEO AND PICS :biggrin:
> *


i do know there will be planty of pics and video later, most of the pic people are still at the show, , CAR DID 87'' , MY DEL TORO BLADDERS ARE WORKING REAL GOOD  , WILL MOVE THE REAR AXLE 3'' MORE INCHES BACK THIS WEEK


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 22 2009, 06:45 PM~15747435
> *damn post up videos or not true..... no i had trailer problems..one of my axle bearing hubs fuk up... i fixed one a while back but now the other side fuk up... i notice the tire wabblin really bad... :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


U ll be alright homie, better safe than anything


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 06:35 PM~15747332
> *JUST A BACK YARD  HOPPER, ..CHOPPING DOWN SHOP CARS :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 06:52 PM~15747478
> *i do know there will be planty of pics and video later, most of the pic people are still at the show, , CAR DID 87'' , MY DEL TORO BLADDERS ARE WORKING REAL GOOD  , WILL MOVE THE REAR AXLE 3'' MORE INCHES BACK  THIS WEEK
> *



:thumbsup: 



:biggrin: 




:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 22 2009, 06:54 PM~15747496
> *:loco:
> *


just saying knowmsayin :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 04:18 PM~15746359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


joe put some real talk on this one


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Full house....this might get good :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 22 2009, 07:03 PM~15747602
> *Full house....this might get good :0
> *


maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*ridenlow84, Eddie, DiPn58, Rich$ 82, FineLine, stairman, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, 2000 TOWNCAR, MR.64wagon* :wave:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

HEARD HOP WAS GOOD FOR SOME PEOPLE!! hoppers4life, $Rollin Rich$ 82, switches4life, ridenlow84, FineLine, EL CENTENARIO, Eddie$Money, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, DiPn58
FELIZIDADES I HEARD YOUR CAR DID REAL GOOD!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

I know Homer has vids of the hop but jus got off the phone with them they are still at the arena


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 22 2009, 07:18 PM~15747771
> *I know Homer has vids of the hop but jus got off the phone with them they are still at the arena
> *


true, homer took some real good pics,


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 05:52 PM~15747478
> *i do know there will be planty of pics and video later, most of the pic people are still at the show, , CAR DID 87'' , MY DEL TORO BLADDERS ARE WORKING REAL GOOD  , WILL MOVE THE REAR AXLE 3'' MORE INCHES BACK  THIS WEEK
> *


 hno: hno: NO SEAS GATCHO WUEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Mayne great show...I had fun...boiler the car did good did... u lucky they didn't dq u..u did the same thing tony did last year...the 59 shut the show down....latin kustoms and last minute put it down to the fullest way to rep...I saw a lot more lowriders...and all the slabs that where there where clean ones no junk....the I had one car in the show from the san antonio chapter good look for them..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 22 2009, 06:22 PM~15747806
> *Mayne great show...I had fun... CAUSE THATS WHAT WE DO</span>!!!!
> :0 *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 22 2009, 07:22 PM~15747806
> *Mayne great show...I had fun...boiler the car did good did... u lucky they didn't dq u..u did the same thing tony did last year...I saw a lot more lowriders...and all the slabs that where there where clean ones no junk....the I had one car in the show from the san antonio chapter good look for them..
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 22 2009, 07:27 PM~15747861
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 22 2009, 08:22 PM~15747806
> *Mayne great show...I had fun...boiler the car did good did... u lucky they didn't dq u..u did the same thing tony did last year...the 59 shut the show down....latin kustoms and last minute put it down to the fullest way to rep...I saw a lot more lowriders...and all the slabs that where there where clean ones no junk....the I had one car in the show from the san antonio chapter good look for them..
> *


which one was it? noe told me a red fleet but i didnt see shit


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 21 2009, 06:30 AM~15736442
> *:roflmao: I HAVE  BAD NEWS FOR YOU  TE BOY A METER LA BERGA EN EL SHOW .I NO AY NADA QUE PUEDAS ASER  NOMAS  GOSALA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: TE LA METIO EL COMPITA BOILER, Y TODITA POR MAMONES..... Y TODAVIA FALTA QUE TE LA META YO DE NUEVO COMO LAST YEAR, AND YEAH I COULDNT MAKE IT BUT THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:28 PM~15747868
> *x3
> *


que onda con la placa .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:30 PM~15747885
> *:uh:  :uh: TE LA METIO EL COMPITA BOILER, Y TODITA POR MAMONES..... Y TODAVIA FALTA QUE TE LA META YO DE NUEVO COMO LAST YEAR, AND YEAH I COULDNT MAKE IT BUT THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!
> *


que onda cheerleader isistes falata no te nias para la entrada me bieras dicho :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:32 PM~15747907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no te agas wuey que onda con la placa


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 07:30 PM~15747888
> *que onda con la placa .
> *


el carro de tony brinco lo doble que el de mi camarada, pero ay un problema, lo llevaron en traila, u have to drive the car to be the king of the streets que no


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2009, 07:30 PM~15747883
> *which one was it? noe told me a red fleet but i didnt see shit
> *


It was over by the torres empire rides kinda...right by were they were cuttin hair at lol


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:20 PM~15747784
> *true, homer took some real good pics,
> *


car did reall good boiler keep up the good work :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 07:34 PM~15747931
> *no te agas  wuey que onda con la placa
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:26 PM~15747840
> *YEAH I HEARD HE BEAT EVERYONE IN THE RADICAL HOP, JUST LIKE I DID LAST YEAR!!!!! CAUSE THATS WHAT WE DO!!!!
> :0
> *



:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 22 2009, 07:35 PM~15747949
> *car did reall good boiler keep up the good work :0
> *


thanks a lot big dog, u should had came and shut down the single hop category :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 06:32 PM~15747911
> *que onda cheerleader  isistes  falata  no te nias para la entrada me bieras dicho :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 QUE CORAJE TE DA WUEY, Y NO FUI NI AL SHOW PORQUE SIN CARRO NO ES LO MISMO NO ERA FALTA DE DINERO!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 22 2009, 08:35 PM~15747945
> *It was over by the torres empire rides kinda...right by were they were cuttin hair at lol
> *



wtf


the red on red glasshouse from latin kustoms was another one of my favorites, bitch was dope


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:35 PM~15747944
> *el carro de tony brinco lo doble que el de mi camarada, pero ay un problema, lo llevaron en traila, u have to drive the car to be the king of the streets que no
> *


NO AY PROBLEMA HORITA BAMOS ATU CASA EL CARRO TIENE ASEGURANSA I PLACAS . CUAL OTRA EXCUSA TIENES


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 06:35 PM~15747944
> *el carro de tony brinco lo doble que el de mi camarada, pero ay un problema, lo llevaron en traila, u have to drive the car to be the king of the streets que no
> *


WHAT? I SEEN TONY DRIVING BY MY MOMS CANTON!!! OH MAYBE HE HAD ALREADY UNLOADED IT OFF THE TRAILER....  IT DID GOOD THATS FOR SURE...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 06:40 PM~15748003
> *NO AY PROBLEMA HORITA BAMOS ATU CASA  EL CARRO TIENE ASEGURANSA I PLACAS . CUAL OTRA EXCUSA TIENES
> *


TE LA METIERON!!!!! ANDAS AVENTANDO LUMBRE POR LAS OREJAS QUE NO????? :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:38 PM~15747985
> *thanks a lot big dog, u should had came and shut down the single hop category :biggrin:
> *


man we went to a paintball turnament yesterday and got discualified for exes of shooting the oponents :biggrin: so we were real tired and noone wokeup to go so we said fuck it :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 07:40 PM~15748003
> *NO AY PROBLEMA HORITA BAMOS ATU CASA  EL CARRO TIENE ASEGURANSA I PLACAS . CUAL OTRA EXCUSA TIENES
> *


el tony ni dice nada, tu eres el que anda todo alborotado por la placa, yo que tu mejor me ponia a pensar como le voy a pagar al tonio para que me haga el carro ganarle al de BOILER :biggrin:


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 07:34 PM~15747931
> *no te agas  wuey que onda con la placa
> *


The king is here and he wants his crown street legal doin 50 should be more than enough don't u think


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:39 PM~15747989
> * QUE CORAJE TE DA WUEY, Y NO FUI NI AL SHOW PORQUE SIN CARRO NO ES LO MISMO NO ERA FALTA DE DINERO!!!
> *


LOL NO CORAJE YO SI SE JUGAR PERDI FUI I LE DI LA MANO A BOILER . I LO DE PUTO POR QUE ME LA ESTAS ASIENDO DE PEDO CUIDADO CON TUS PENDEJAS HOMIEL.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:42 PM~15748027
> *TE LA METIERON!!!!! ANDAS AVENTANDO LUMBRE POR LAS OREJAS QUE NO????? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 22 2009, 07:42 PM~15748030
> *man we went to a paintball turnament yesterday and got discualified for exes of shooting the oponents :biggrin: so we were real tired and noone wokeup to go so we said fuck it  :0
> *


 :biggrin: NEXT TIME


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CALMADOS SENORES,...CALMADOS, SOLAMENTE ES UN JUEGO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:43 PM~15748031
> *el tony ni dice nada, tu eres el que anda todo alborotado por la placa, yo que tu mejor me ponia a pensar como le voy a pagar al tonio para que me haga el carro ganarle al de BOILER :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:43 PM~15748031
> *el tony ni dice nada, tu eres el que anda todo alborotado por la placa, yo que tu mejor me ponia a pensar como le voy a pagar al tonio para que me haga el carro ganarle al de BOILER :biggrin:
> *


EL QUIERE SU PLACA .ES DEL EL CARRO . ASI ES EL JUEGO ENVESES GANAS ESNVESE PIERDES .


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 06:44 PM~15748044
> *LOL NO CORAJE  YO SI SE JUGAR  PERDI  FUI I LE DI LA MANO A BOILER  . I LO DE PUTO  POR QUE ME LA  ESTAS ASIENDO DE PEDO  CUIDADO CON TUS PENDEJAS HOMIEL.
> *


Y AMI NO ME AMENASE PORQUE SE LE APARESE EL DIABLO COMPITA</span>!!!! Y USTED DICE SE ES PERSONAL, ESTOY MAS PUESTO QUE UN CALSETIN....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 22 2009, 07:43 PM~15748035
> *The king is here and he wants his crown street legal doin 50 should be more than enough don't u think
> *


YUP, I do agrred hat u deserve the plaque, i will try to get it from homeboy so u can have it, i dnt know why u took ur car on atrailer but anyways, u did good tony  ,


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 06:47 PM~15748086
> *EL QUIERE  SU PLACA .ES DEL EL  CARRO . ASI ES EL JUEGO ENVESES GANAS ESNVESE PIERDES .
> *


HASTA QUE LO RECONESES...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:45 PM~15748060
> *:biggrin: NEXT TIME
> *


  yeah there is always a next time and i didnt feel like going out anyways but it was up to my brother to say lets go and we would :0 we didnt even go to oddesa or nothing :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:49 PM~15748104
> *HASTA QUE LO RECONESES...
> *


SI WUEY LO RENOSCO I NO ANDO CON EXCUSAS .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 22 2009, 07:50 PM~15748114
> * yeah there is always a next time and i didnt feel like going out anyways but it was up to my brother to say lets go and we would  :0 we didnt even go to oddesa or nothing :biggrin:
> *


 :no: i know yall hop a million times so its all good


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 06:51 PM~15748124
> *SI WUEY  LO RENOSCO I NO ANDO CON EXCUSAS .
> *


YO NO TENGO NINGUNA ESCUSA TAMPOCO, I JUST DIDNT MAKE IT PERO COMO TE DIJE, DE QUE LOS VAMOS A CALAR LOS VAMOS A CALAR!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:52 PM~15748132
> *:no: i know yall hop a million  times so its all good
> *


 :biggrin: ouryear is over homiebut next year is on got all kinds of projects going on right now :0


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:54 PM~15748163
> *YO NO TENGO NINGUNA ESCUSA TAMPOCO, I JUST DIDNT MAKE IT PERO COMO TE DIJE, DE QUE LOS VAMOS A CALAR LOS VAMOS A CALAR!!!
> *


TIENES UN ANO QUE LO BAMOS A CALAR I NOMAS PURO BLABLA .


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 22 2009, 06:58 PM~15748197
> *TIENES UN ANO QUE LO BAMOS  A CALAR  I NOMAS PURO BLABLA  .
> *


ITS GONNA BE SOON HOMIE!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 22 2009, 07:55 PM~15748164
> *:biggrin: ouryear is over homiebut next year is on got all kinds of projects going on right now :0
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Nov 22 2009, 07:56 PM~15748179
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: que rollo gera, donde esta la raza


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

tony y big brown


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2009, 09:39 PM~15747998
> 
> wtf
> the red on red glasshouse from latin kustoms was another one of my favorites, bitch was dope
> [/b]


yes it was


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:43 PM~15748031
> *el tony ni dice nada, tu eres el que anda todo alborotado por la placa, yo que tu mejor me ponia a pensar como le voy a pagar al tonio para que me haga el carro ganarle al de BOILER :biggrin:
> *


 Y mi plack if ur. Camarada need a lift to show n play I would have scooped him on the trailer I guess he only hops at little shows ill take yall to outback and not worry about paper plates n harrasments on the way there n back street legal


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 07:07 PM~15748326
> *tony  y big brown
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 22 2009, 08:10 PM~15748355
> *Y mi plack if ur. Camarada need a lift to show n play I would have scooped him on the trailer I guess he only hops at little shows ill take yall to outback and not worry about paper plates n harrasments on the way there n back street legal
> *


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

ya dejen el bla bla y vamos a tirar la vuelta :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Nov 22 2009, 08:13 PM~15748395
> *ya dejen el bla bla y vamos a tirar la vuelta :thumbsup:
> *


cierto, vamonos :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 22 2009, 07:43 PM~15748035
> *The king is here and he wants his crown street legal doin 50 should be more than enough don't u think
> *


im coming..
1st of the yr if not done by new yrs


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2009, 07:21 PM~15748487
> *im coming..
> 1st of the yr if not done by new yrs
> *


YOUR NOT THE ONLYONE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

1st place mild elco..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 22 2009, 07:23 PM~15748525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MC LOOKS GOOD!!!  BUT 713 LOWRIDERBOY YOUR STILL A FUCKING CHEERLEADER!!! :0


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 08:14 PM~15748413
> *cierto, vamonos :cheesy:
> *


Ol fake ass king of the street wana bees no showin no hoppin ass ***** 15 days paper plates drivin ass. That's probably y no show


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 22 2009, 08:31 PM~15748619
> *Ol fake ass king of the street wana bees no showin no hoppin ass ***** 15 days paper plates drivin ass. That's probably y no show
> *


Paper plate probably expired


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 22 2009, 08:31 PM~15748619
> *Ol fake ass king of the street wana bees no showin no hoppin ass ***** 15 days paper plates drivin ass. That's probably y no show
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 04:45 PM~15746531
> *mayne i didn't even bother goin to the other side of the show.
> junk.
> *


x2 asshole


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks to everyone who surported the houston stylez raffle..
greatly appriciated..

winner of tv went to lil joe. not the one from kustoms.
but the painter from back in the day


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

throwback


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

[/quote]


 THAT BITCH IS TITE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

401k


----------



## esmeralda garza (Nov 4, 2009)

K ONDA CHORE COMO ANDAS


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i got these kits for sale!!!
prices are posted.. feel free to make offer...
5 Continental Kit s

e&g large kit 
tilts open 
no rust

$500 shipped very clean or make offer...


























nice 13 inch kit
475 shipped
( chrome not perfect on bottom)



































kit with gold band and gold spokes
size 14
$550 shipped









i have more picture to post tonight.



















gold on band is slight fading..

otherwise nice kit

13 size 
canvas blue kit.. 
very nice...

$500 shipped




































e&g kit size 14 black canvas
very nice does not need to be recovered!!
( look at the chrome and back side.. not very old at all)
550 shipped




































pm me if interested


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 11:01 PM~15748954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep, clean mofo


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 05:45 PM~15746531
> *mayne i didn't even bother goin to the other side of the show.
> junk.
> *



there were alot of what not to do and plenty of......















and


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 22 2009, 10:30 PM~15749267
> *there were alot of what not to do and plenty of......
> 
> 
> ...



yea, that about sums it up :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Nov 22 2009, 06:34 PM~15747318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lo vas a hacer llorar


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uejcg3XLFBA


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2009, 09:41 PM~15748724
> *thanks to everyone who surported the houston stylez raffle..
> greatly appriciated..
> 
> ...



you were supposed to make sure i won fker!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 22 2009, 08:31 PM~15748619
> *Ol fake ass king of the street wana bees no showin no hoppin ass ***** 15 days paper plates drivin ass. That's probably y no show
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: homie please, you just new on the game, u doing good, but thats it, dnt get ur head all blown up,, and HIT UR OWN SWITCH, OR DO YOU NEED SWITCH HITTIN LESSONS??? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 09:43 PM~15749424
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uejcg3XLFBA
> 
> *


ahhhua vamonos pa chaparral guey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

big ups to all that showed,supported and won today at the show. the show may not be a 100% lowrider show but its all we got for an indoor event! lot of nice rides..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

off topic but got one extra MNF for $50 if anyone if interested


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 22 2009, 09:50 PM~15749490
> *big ups to all that showed,supported and won today at the show. the show may not be a 100% lowrider show but its all we got for an indoor event! lot of nice rides..
> *


big ups to my boy ham heard took first on his class


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 22 2009, 10:53 PM~15749522
> *off topic but got one extra MNF for $50 if anyone if interested
> *



gay. get out.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2009, 09:53 PM~15749528
> *big ups to my boy ham heard took first on his class
> *


 :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=511188


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR
:uh: :uh: chipper


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2009, 09:59 PM~15749597
> *2000 TOWNCAR
> :uh:  :uh: chipper
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2009, 09:48 PM~15749473
> *ahhhua vamonos pa chaparral guey  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 22 2009, 09:56 PM~15749555
> *I'm gay.  need to get out the closet. I love butt sex..
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

I FkN missed tha hopp contest!!! what time was it at????


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Nov 22 2009, 10:53 PM~15750143
> *I FkN missed tha hopp contest!!! what time was it at????
> *


I MISSED THE WHOLE THING.
MY BROWN ASS HAD TO WORK TILL 11   
I BET IT WAS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

>


  THAT BITCH IS TITE!!! :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2009, 09:53 PM~15749528
> *big ups to my boy ham heard took first on his class
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

carbureted ls engine :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mayne


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 01:03 AM~15750765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i didnt see this one i noly seen the mountain dew one :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 12:03 AM~15750765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trash


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 23 2009, 01:08 AM~15750812
> *trash
> *



priced as marked..... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 23 2009, 01:04 AM~15750777
> *damn i didnt see this one i noly seen the mountain dew one  :cheesy:
> *


cheetos and mtn dew. goin to tha sto'. BRB


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 23 2009, 01:20 AM~15750897
> *cheetos and mtn dew.  goin to tha sto'.  BRB
> *


:rofl:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

two of my favs


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

pat, clean LS like you said
more pics








































NICE GH looks good red on red


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

not a big fan of 4 doors but this one always looked good. all of these are nice.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Glasshouse did look better all red instead of white and red....


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2009, 06:18 PM~15746730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Heres a few pics from the hop I will post more show pics later.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 23 2009, 03:02 AM~15751109
> *Glasshouse did look better all red instead of white and red....
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

JuiceD C.C. We Dont Die We Multiply


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

JuiceD C.C. We Dont Die We Multiply


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

There were plenty of hot ghetto messes at the show too. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf.. that buckled my door


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

GOOD PICS JASON


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 23 2009, 11:37 AM~15752790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 09:37 AM~15752790
> *wtf.. that buckled my door
> *


lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

WTF was up with the helmet?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 23 2009, 09:53 AM~15752945
> *WTF was up with the helmet?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog+Nov 23 2009, 11:05 AM~15752486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 09:47 PM~15749465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: homie please, you just new on the game, u doing good, but thats it, dnt get ur head all blown up,, and HIT UR OWN SWITCH, OR DO YOU NEED SWITCH HITTIN LESSONS??? :biggrin:
> *


U the 1 who needs lessons on how to build cars wit out weight I been around for a while I just don't come out to look ridiculous or u forgot that orilys show where u asked to go against singels and only made fifty wit a radical now u tell me who needs lessons this pipe fitter can show u more than u will ever learn welder. Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 23 2009, 12:19 PM~15753240
> *U the 1 who needs lessons on how to build cars wit out weight I been around for a while I just don't come out to look ridiculous or u forgot that orilys show where u asked to go against singels and only made fifty wit a radical now u tell me who needs lessons this pipe fitter can show u more than u will ever learn welder. Lol
> *


 and here we go..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 23 2009, 10:19 AM~15753240
> *U the 1 who needs lessons on how to build cars wit out weight I been around for a while I just don't come out to look ridiculous or u forgot that orilys show where u asked to go against singels and only made fifty wit a radical now u tell me who needs lessons this pipe fitter can show u more than u will ever learn welder. Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this guy really gets butt hurt, i guess thats why u bought that car already built, dnt come here trying to talk to me about welding, i am way a head of you rookie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2009, 10:22 AM~15753268
> *and here we go..
> 
> 
> ...


lol i told his ass to hit his own switch, and he went ZUPER BUTT HURTING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 23 2009, 11:53 AM~15752945
> *WTF was up with the helmet?
> 
> 
> ...


retarded maybe?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice cars


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2009, 12:30 PM~15753364
> *retarded maybe?
> 
> 
> ...


FOSHO but who the hell gave him a mic?


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 10:29 AM~15753336
> *lol i told his ass to hit his own switch, and he went ZUPER BUTT HURTING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Notice I didn't say any thing about welding I was talking lowriders but since u put ur self out there u need to go to sckool tolearn how to weld stick to hopping instead I would call u roockie pero ni a eso yegas ship yard welder helper.lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 23 2009, 12:36 PM~15753424
> *FOSHO but who the hell gave him a mic?
> *


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 10:25 AM~15753291
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: this guy really gets butt hurt, i guess thats why u bought that car already built, dnt come here trying to talk to me about welding, i am way a head of you rookie
> *


I admit I bought the car painted and lifted but I made it a hopper mr.weight equiped hopper


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 23 2009, 10:55 AM~15753653
> *Notice I didn't say any thing about welding I was talking lowriders but since u put ur self out there u need to go to sckool tolearn how to weld stick to hopping instead I would call u roockie pero ni a eso yegas ship yard welder helper.lol
> *


 :roflmao: este wuey, tal vez por eso no gana tanta feria como tu, y tengo que decirle al camarada que me preste su dually para llevar mi carro en traila al show :uh: , lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 23 2009, 10:59 AM~15753699
> *I admit I bought the car painted and lifted but I made it a hopper mr.weight equiped hopper
> *


hey way, por que enves de estar aqui de odioso, mejor vete a con el peluquero, :biggrin: , le pusiste llantas mas grandes enfrente y lo llevaste entraila, eso no es king of streets,


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:01 AM~15753733
> *:roflmao: este wuey, tal vez por eso no gana tanta feria como tu, y tengo que decirle al camarada que me preste su dually para llevar mi carro en traila al show :uh: , lol
> *


Ur butt hurt did I do that lol ur off subject again


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whats up low inc, real king of streets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:09 AM~15753831
> *whats up low  inc,  real king of streets
> *


how high..
20?
25?

so is the t top monte kings of the streets nows or what..
im takin notes


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:11 AM~15753875
> *how high..
> 20?
> 25?
> ...


50 homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:11 AM~15753875
> *how high..
> 20?
> 25?
> ...


low inc hit 25'', but broke a hose, still, he drove his car to the show, on 13's and v8, ac blowing, big towncar too, THATS RESPECT, others got there on trailers :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool.. team southside member..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15753922
> *low inc hit 25'', but broke a hose, still, he drove his car to the show, on 13's and v8, ac blowing, big towncar too, THATS RESPECT, others got there on trailers :uh:
> *


so technically he gets the plaque..
but its a tie..

el centenario is a street car but came on trailor..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15753922
> *low inc hit 25'', but broke a hose, still, he drove his car to the show, on 13's and v8, ac blowing, big towncar too, THATS RESPECT, others got there on trailers :uh:
> *


true.. but anybody can buy a clean car.. put 13's and lift it..

different takin a old school and makin it do what it do..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:18 AM~15753957
> *so technically he gets the plaque..
> but its a tie..
> 
> ...


exactly, el centenario came and did 50'' but car came on a trailer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats the next event coming up..? hlc toy drive is on the 5th? i think


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:20 AM~15753993
> *exactly, el centenario came and did 50'' but car came on a trailer
> *


so keeping it fair.. low inc is king of the streets.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:19 AM~15753984
> *true.. but anybody can buy a clean car.. put 13's and lift it..
> 
> different takin a old school and makin it do what it do..
> *


true, but still he drove it and thats what the king of the streets its all about, i know ur gona get that plaque soon


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15753922
> *low inc hit 25'', but broke a hose, still, he drove his car to the show, on 13's and v8, ac blowing, big towncar too, THATS RESPECT, others got there on trailers :uh:
> *












i drive my shit on da streets everyday. 3a.m. got a flat, fixed it, and kept on DRIVING..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:21 AM~15754011
> *so keeping it fair.. low inc is king of the streets.
> *


tie with panchos :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:22 AM~15754021
> *true, but still he drove it and thats what the king of the streets its all about, i know ur gona get that plaque soon
> *


i dont even think i want it..
i wanna enjoy my car before i tear it up..

and im not tearing up for a peice of metal..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 23 2009, 11:23 AM~15754035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha, there it goes the wanna be king of the streets on a trailer?????????, WTF??
and there u see it low inc on the streets


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15753922
> *low inc hit 25'', but broke a hose, still, he drove his car to the show, on 13's and v8, ac blowing, big towncar too, THATS RESPECT, others got there on trailers :uh:
> *


hey homie we dint give you excuses yesterday when my ballyoint broke .you won i lost . stop ben a bitch an bring plack :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:23 AM~15754043
> *i dont even think i want it..
> i wanna enjoy my car before i tear it up..
> 
> ...


u have done a lot of work to ur elco to just come and tear it up, u right


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:20 AM~15753993
> *exactly, el centenario came and did 50'' but car came on a trailer
> *


lets fix this today like we told you were we can meet anywhere the bitch drive..excuses4life


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 11:24 AM~15754063
> *hey homie  we dint give you excuses yesterday when my ballyoint broke  .you won i lost . stop ben a bitch an bring plack  :0
> *


hey why u so worrie about that plaque, its not even yours, is el centenario sticking the finger on ur ass???, lol, WHAT U NEED TO DO IS RUN TO SOUTHSIDE AND DROP MORE MONEY FOR MORE MAGIC, SO U CAN TRY TO BEAT MY CAR, :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:28 AM~15754113
> *hey why u so worrie about that plaque, its not even yours, is el centenario sticking the finger on ur ass???, lol, WHAT U NEED TO DO IS RUN TO SOUTHSIDE AND DROP MORE MONEY FOR MORE MAGIC, SO U CAN TRY TO BEAT MY CAR,  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 no cambie de combersasion , si eres hombre reconose que perdistes la placa .o te faltan guevos :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:26 AM~15754086
> *u have done a lot of work to ur elco to just come and tear it up, u right
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 11:27 AM~15754098
> *lets fix  this today  like we told you were we can meet anywhere  the bitch  drive..excuses4life
> *


what ur talking about , with ur yunk ??, U ARE AN OFFICIALLY A CHEERLEADER, CENTENARIOS'S # 1 CHEERLEADER :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Rolling down 288 in the rain headed to the show.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 11:31 AM~15754144
> *no cambie de combersasion  , si eres hombre  reconose que  perdistes  la placa .o te faltan guevos    :0
> *


huevos me sobran, ayer me los me ti a ti y atu compas, y se los dije en su cara, PERO ESTAVAN BIEN CULIAOS, SE CULIARON GACHO :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:32 AM~15754161
> *what ur talking about , with ur yunk ??, U ARE AN OFFICIALLY A CHEERLEADER, CENTENARIOS'S # 1 CHEERLEADER :biggrin:
> *


lo que miro que eres culo . sabes ala berga como se yama el bato que tiene la placa si el carro ni es tuyo ala mejor el si es hombre no como tu para eso me gustaba. chaparro i culo


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 10:32 AM~15754161
> *what ur talking about , with ur yunk ??, U ARE AN OFFICIALLY A CHEERLEADER, CENTENARIOS'S # 1 CHEERLEADER :biggrin:
> *


A TODO ESTO WUEY, QUIEN TIENE LA PLACA? DONT PANCHO HAVE IT? THEY SHOULD JUST GO TO PANCHOS SHOP AND ASK HIM FOR IT, CAUSE EVERYONE IN HERE IS TALKING ABOUT THE PLAQUE Y EL PANCHO PROBABLY HAS IT THROWING SOME WHERES ARE HIS SHOP!!!!


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:09 AM~15753831
> *whats up low  inc,  real king of streets
> *


Who needs to borrow when you have freinds and that's why the car club is for. What time do you want me to pick up my plack I am on the freeway in my car with the lawmnan behind me


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:28 AM~15754113
> *hey why u so worrie about that plaque, its not even yours, is el centenario sticking the finger on ur ass???, lol, WHAT U NEED TO DO IS RUN TO SOUTHSIDE AND DROP MORE MONEY FOR MORE MAGIC, SO U CAN TRY TO BEAT MY CAR,  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought it was supposed to be street drivin to get the king of the streets plaque?

Also isnt the current king of the streets the owner of the green cutty? ( not boiler)


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 11:31 AM~15754144
> *no cambie de combersasion  , si eres hombre  reconose que  perdistes  la placa .o te faltan guevos    :0
> *


con much respeto homie pero todo le que estubieron ablando antes del show para agara esa placa i una de las condisiones era que manejaran su carro al show


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:35 AM~15754205
> *A TODO ESTO WUEY, QUIEN TIENE LA PLACA? DONT PANCHO HAVE IT? THEY SHOULD JUST GO TO PANCHOS SHOP AND ASK HIM FOR IT, CAUSE EVERYONE IN HERE IS TALKING ABOUT THE PLAQUE Y EL PANCHO PROBABLY HAS IT THROWING SOME WHERES ARE HIS SHOP!!!!
> *


dame el numero de pancho este bato esta culiando


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 11:35 AM~15754197
> *lo que miro que eres culo .    sabes  ala berga como se yama el bato que tiene la placa  si el carro ni es tuyo ala mejor el si es hombre no como tu para eso me gustaba.  chaparro i culo
> *


NO TE ENOJES, que te vas aponer mas prieto, :roflmao: :roflmao: y stu as de estar muy alto, pinche sardina :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Nov 23 2009, 10:37 AM~15754227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYONE KNEW THAT SINCE THE PLAQUE CAME OUT!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 23 2009, 11:37 AM~15754227
> *I thought it was supposed to be street drivin to get the king of the streets plaque?
> 
> Also isnt the current king of the streets the owner of the green cutty? ( not boiler)
> ...


boiler is the spokesperson..
pancho doesnt get on lil


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 23 2009, 11:37 AM~15754227
> *I thought it was supposed to be street drivin to get the king of the streets plaque?
> 
> Also isnt the current king of the streets the owner of the green cutty? ( not boiler)
> ...


yes pancho has that plaque, and yes the car has to drive to the shows not on the trailer


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 10:38 AM~15754248
> *dame el numero de pancho  este bato  esta culiando
> *


I DONT KNOW HIS # PERO CUALQUIRA EN MAGNOLIA LO CONOSE, EL VATO AINT HARD TO FIND NOMAS QUE ESE VATO NO ANDA CON MAMADAS Y SIEMPRE TRIE SU JENTE LISTA!! I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET HIS #


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 23 2009, 11:37 AM~15754231
> *con much respeto homie pero todo le que estubieron ablando antes del show para agara esa placa i una de las condisiones era que manejaran su carro al show
> *


eso no es problema donde quieres que manejemos el carro .no estoy buscando problemas nomas lo que es de nosotros trabajamos un chingos en el carro para que boiler este culiando


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 11:38 AM~15754248
> *dame el numero de pancho  este bato  esta culiando
> *


busca a l vato que tiene la placa si te crees muy chingon, ese vato tiene mas huevos que tu y toda la vola de jotos que se juntan contigo, calence y vallan a magnolia por la placa :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 11:42 AM~15754291
> *eso no es problema  donde quieres que manejemos  el carro .no estoy buscando problemas nomas lo que es de nosotros  trabajamos un chingos en el carro  para que boiler este culiando
> *



Then it should be driven to the next event. If it hit 50 in. at the show then im sure it can do it again. 
Just my .02


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:41 AM~15754283
> *I DONT KNOW HIS # PERO CUALQUIRA EN MAGNOLIA LO CONOSE, EL VATO AINT HARD TO FIND NOMAS QUE ESE VATO NO ANDA CON MAMADAS Y SIEMPRE TRIE SU JENTE LISTA!! I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET HIS #
> *


el bato no anda con mamadas como tu i boiler . es lo que yo queria oir antose podemos arreglarlo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:41 AM~15754283
> *I DONT KNOW HIS # PERO CUALQUIRA EN MAGNOLIA LO CONOSE, EL VATO AINT HARD TO FIND NOMAS QUE ESE VATO NO ANDA CON MAMADAS Y SIEMPRE TRIE SU JENTE LISTA!! I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET HIS #
> *


como ves estos pollos, se van a topar con piedra :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

sic my car is not a hopper i went to have fun and i know that it dident hit high :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 23 2009, 11:45 AM~15754343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats racist


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:43 AM~15754317
> *busca a l vato que tiene la placa si te crees muy chingon, ese vato tiene mas huevos que tu y toda la vola de jotos que se juntan contigo, calence y vallan a magnolia por la placa :biggrin:
> *


si el bato si tiene huevos si sabe perder i ganar no como tu compa a ti te faltaron :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 11:44 AM~15754330
> *el bato no anda con mamadas como tu i boiler  .  es lo que yo queria oir antose podemos arreglarlo
> *


ya deverias estar corriendo y llegando con tonio, para que le sualtes mas feria, andas aka preocupado por lo que no es tuyo :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 23 2009, 11:46 AM~15754351
> *sic my car is not a hopper i went to have fun and i know that it dident hit high  :biggrin:
> *


mines aint either.. i would never own a hopper


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Nov 23 2009, 01:46 PM~15754357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 23 2009, 11:45 AM~15754343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT HELP IT, THIS IGNORANT FOOLS REFUSE TO LEARN ENGLISH, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:47 AM~15754362
> *ya deverias estar corriendo y llegando con tonio, para que le sualtes mas feria, andas aka preocupado por lo que no es tuyo :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


somos un club . pero tu que sabes lo unico que sabes es como mover la mamadora :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 10:44 AM~15754330
> *el bato no anda con mamadas como tu i boiler  .  es lo que yo queria oir antose podemos arreglarlo
> *


y porque dices que yo ando con mamadas? yo que chingados te toy haciendo, si el que te hiso llorar fue el boiler mi pinche carro ni esta listo???? :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:48 AM~15754373
> *mines aint either.. i would never own a hopper
> *


 :thumbsup: to much time and money


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 11:48 AM~15754386
> *somos un club  . pero tu que sabes lo unico que sabes es como mover la mamadora :0
> *


hay hay somos un club, MAS PUTO!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 23 2009, 01:50 PM~15754404
> *:thumbsup: to much time and money
> *


Any car for that matter not just a hopper


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 23 2009, 11:50 AM~15754413
> *Any car for that matter not just a hopper
> *


x2


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Packed house...anybody working today ? :biggrin: :biggrin: 



*20 User(s) *are reading this topic (3 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ridenlow84, Homer Pimpson, LOW_INC, rollin-hard, switches4life, 84 BLAZER, hoppers4life, sic713, duceoutdaroof, cartier01, HTOWNAUTOTECH, DELTORO HYDRAULICS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15754395
> *y porque dices que yo ando con mamadas? yo que chingados te toy haciendo, si el que te hiso llorar fue el boiler mi pinche carro ni esta listo???? :biggrin:
> *


NOMBRE WUEY, los hubieras visto, estaban bien cagados, y yo risa y risa :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 23 2009, 10:50 AM~15754404
> *:thumbsup: to much time and money
> *


que rollo low inc, i see you went to represent homie.... se mire bien tu carro!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 23 2009, 01:51 PM~15754424
> *Packed house...anybody working today ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: ridenlow84, Homer Pimpson, LOW_INC, rollin-hard, switches4life, 84 BLAZER, hoppers4life, sic713, duceoutdaroof, cartier01, HTOWNAUTOTECH, DELTORO HYDRAULICS
> *


 :nosad: :no:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:52 AM~15754435
> *que rollo low inc, i see you went to represent homie.... se mire bien tu carro!!!
> *


just my daily


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 23 2009, 11:51 AM~15754424
> *Packed house...anybody working today ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 20 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: ridenlow84, Homer Pimpson, LOW_INC, rollin-hard, switches4life, 84 BLAZER, hoppers4life, sic713, duceoutdaroof, cartier01, HTOWNAUTOTECH, DELTORO HYDRAULICS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 10:51 AM~15754431
> *NOMBRE WUEY, los hubieras visto, estaban bien cagados, y yo risa y risa :biggrin:
> *


YA ME IMAJINO, IGUAL QUE LAST YEAR CUANDO LES GANE YO!!! :biggrin: SO WE 2-0!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 23 2009, 11:51 AM~15754424
> *Packed house...anybody working today ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> NOPE,I'M ON VACATION :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 23 2009, 11:56 AM~15754503
> *NOPE,I'M ON VACATION  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 23 2009, 11:56 AM~15754503
> *NOPE,I'M ON VACATION  :biggrin:
> *


must be nice


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:58 AM~15754544
> *must be nice
> *


man the fucking hose had a hair line crack in it but thats were i lost my press. nimodos


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 23 2009, 12:00 PM~15754559
> *man the fucking hose had a hair line crack in it but thats were i lost my press. nimodos
> *


its ok homie , u drove ur car :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC+Nov 23 2009, 11:50 AM~15754404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoted for truff


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:40 AM~15754265
> *boiler is the spokesperson..
> pancho doesnt get on lil
> *


pancho too busy for this BS, if these fool come crying for the plaque, he ll probly say, fuck it :biggrin: , or he might say, boiler order whatever it takes to get it back :0


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Nov 23 2009, 11:56 AM~15754503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS ON THE WIN BOILER THE CUTTY LOOKING GOOD* :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:49 AM~15754395
> *y porque dices que yo ando con mamadas? yo que chingados te toy haciendo, si el que te hiso llorar fue el boiler mi pinche carro ni esta listo???? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: si tu lo quieres mirar de esa forma . mi carro se quebro nimodo next time


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 02:01 PM~15754570
> *x2
> 
> quoted for truff
> *


Elco looked good homie, glossed up!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 12:04 PM~15754618
> *pancho too busy for this BS, if these fool come crying for the plaque, he ll probly say, fuck it :biggrin: , or he might say, boiler order whatever it takes to get it back :0
> *


yea.. i already know..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 23 2009, 12:05 PM~15754632
> *Elco looked good homie, glossed up!
> *


thanks homieeeee


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 23 2009, 12:04 PM~15754620
> *Lucky Fucker
> CONGRATS ON THE WIN BOILER THE CUTTY LOOKING GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Nov 23 2009, 12:05 PM~15754632
> *Elco looked good homie, glossed up!
> *


X2


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Nov 23 2009, 12:04 PM~15754620
> *Lucky Fucker
> CONGRATS ON THE WIN BOILER THE CUTTY LOOKING GOOD  :biggrin:
> *



*SERGIO I'M DRINKING SOME BREWS FOR YOU AND BOILER :biggrin: *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 23 2009, 12:14 PM~15754739
> *SERGIO I'M DRINKING SOME BREWS FOR YOU AND BOILER :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:37 AM~15752790
> *wtf.. that buckled my door
> *












lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Some more show pics
















































LosMag09132.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 23 2009, 12:14 PM~15754739
> *SERGIO I'M DRINKING SOME BREWS FOR YOU AND BOILER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: about time .... I don't know if you have enough beer if you are drinking for yourself,me,boiler thats alot of cerversa :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 01:48 PM~15754385
> *CANT HELP IT, THIS IGNORANT FOOLS REFUSE TO LEARN ENGLISH,  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 23 2009, 02:20 PM~15754796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 22 2009, 08:43 PM~15748031
> *el tony ni dice nada, tu eres el que anda todo alborotado por la placa, yo que tu mejor me ponia a pensar como le voy a pagar al tonio para que me haga el carro ganarle al de BOILER :biggrin:
> *


 OK BOILER BAJALE DE GUEVOS AYER FUE TU DIA DE SUERTE OK


TU BIEN SABES QUE A ESOE CARROS AL CIEN JALANDO NI EL POLVO LES VES 

DISFRUTALO YA TENIAS VARIOS SHOWS QUE NO MADRES DECIAS .

TU Y YO Y TODO MUNDO SABEMOS QUE A ESOS CARROS NI LOS TOCAS TUBISTE SUERTE Y SE QUEBRARON.

PERO ANTE DE BRINCAR ESTABAS LLORE Y LLORE .

MEJOR ALISTATE Y CARGA BIEN LAS BATERIAS POR QUE UN DIA DE ESTOS TE VOY A CAER A HACERTE UN HOUSE CALLLL OK .

SI TUS PINCHES BLADERS ESTAN TAN BIEN COMO DICES NOMAS NO TE CULEESS.

DISFRUTALO POR QUE NO TODOS LOS DIAS SON DE SUERTE COMO EL QUE AYER TUBISTE.

COMO SEA TU SABES QUE AL LINCONL NO LO TOCAS EN PILGADFAS JALANDO AL 100.

Y AL BROWN NOMAS LE GANASTE CON 2 PUL;GADAS Y ESO QUE SE QUEBRO POR ESO DIGO QUE TUBISTE SUERTE DISFRUTALO..

FELICIDADES PERO ALA PROXIMA VEZ QUE YO TE GANE TE VOY A CAGAR EL; PALO DE ADEVERS YO NO ME CULEO MAS QUE PURA VERGA.

YO ESPERABA QUE ME DIJERQAS UNA SOLA COSA EN CONTRA Y AHI MISMO TE DABA UN VERGAZO.

POR QUE CUANDO YO TE HE GANADO TE HE RESPETADO Y NO TE DIGO NADA AL CONTRARIO TRATO DE AYUDARTE OK .

COMO SEA TE LO DIGO DESDE AHORITA PIENSALO CONMIGO AL DECIRME ALGO YO SOY DE POCAS PALABRAS Y MUCHOS MADREASOS Y ME VALE MADRE.

OK FELICIDADES Y DISFRUTA U TRIUNFO Y EL GRAN DIA DE SUERTE QUE TUBISTE . 

YO SE PERDER Y YO PARA MI NO PERDI AYER POR QUE MI CARRO NO ESTUBO EN EL BUMPER Y NO JALO .

YO RECONOCERIA HABER PERDIDO SI YO ESTUBIERA EN EL BUMPER Y TU TAMBIEN Y QUE LA REGLA DIJERA QUE TU ESTAS ARRIVA DE MI EN PULGADAS.

PERO COMO NUNCA FUE ASI NO ME HAS GANADO OK.


ESPERO LO RECONOSCAS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 23 2009, 01:42 PM~15755703
> *OK BOILER BAJALE DE GUEVOS AYER FUE TU DIA DE SUERTE OK
> TU BIEN SABES QUE A ESOE CARROS AL CIEN JALANDO NI EL POLVO LES VES
> 
> ...


MAYNE!!!! SHITS GETTIN SERIOUS :0 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 23 2009, 12:42 PM~15755703
> *OK BOILER BAJALE DE GUEVOS AYER FUE TU DIA DE SUERTE OK
> TU BIEN SABES QUE A ESOE CARROS AL CIEN JALANDO NI EL POLVO LES VES
> 
> ...


SERENO MORENO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

STYLEZ_Y_SUP, $moneymaker$, chore1977, Lay63Low, blueDemon97, thehater2009, esmeralda garza, AT1in2009, luxurytires
:wow:


----------



## esmeralda garza (Nov 4, 2009)

alguien tiene video del hop que uvo en el show :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by esmeralda garza_@Nov 23 2009, 03:06 PM~15756446
> *alguien tiene video del hop que uvo en el show :thumbsup:
> *


ESTOS HUEVOOSSSS!!!!!





AKA








DEEEZZZZZ NUUUTTZZZZ!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 23 2009, 05:25 PM~15756677
> *ESTOS HUEVOOSSSS!!!!!
> AKA
> DEEEZZZZZ NUUUTTZZZZ!!!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Very good show. :biggrin: Will be back for sure. You guys have a lot of nice cars.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Since this is the Houston topic and there has been way more Lowrider related posting going on than we are used to here is a completely unrelated picture. Getting ready to cook dinner.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 23 2009, 03:31 PM~15756138
> *SERENO MORENO!!!! :biggrin:
> *



QUE ONDA TONY ME ENCABRONA QUE LA GENTE SEA ASI YO SOLO DIGO LA VERDAD.

SI DOY RESPETO QUIERO RESPETO , SI ME FALTAN AL RESPERTO RESPONDO Y COMO QUIERAN QUIERO.


SI EL LINCONL HUBIERA ESTADO EN EL BUMPER Y EL TAMBIEN Y PEGA MAS ALTO QUE YO EL ME GANO . NO ESTUBE EN EL BUMPER EL CARRO NO JALO , NO ME HA GANADO .

 COMO SEA TU VAS A VER EL HOUSE CALL A VER QUEIN SE CULEA O SACA EXCUSAS, POR QUE VA HABER VIDEO ESPERALO.

HAY NOS VEMOS HOMIE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam this bitch is bad. looks 100x better


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 23 2009, 11:45 AM~15754340
> *como ves estos pollos, se van a topar con piedra :biggrin:
> *


Los culos siempre andan acopanados pero listo no creo por k si fuera asi de perdido uviera llegado al hop


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Nov 23 2009, 05:37 PM~15758150
> *Los culos siempre andan acopanados pero listo no creo por k si fuera asi de perdido uviera llegado al hop
> *


En k corrido escuchaste tus palabras mr dj


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

JESUS H CHRIST THIS BITCH IS NASTY

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-M...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2009, 08:14 PM~15758597
> *JESUS H CHRIST THIS BITCH IS NASTY
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-M...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


looks nice, other than the tumba'burros on it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2009, 06:18 PM~15758635
> *looks nice, other than the tumba'burros on it.
> *


minus the gaurds and the mudflaps its pristine. i bet it goes for over 10k


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 01:31 PM~15754144
> *no cambie de combersasion  , si eres hombre  reconose que  perdistes  la placa .o te faltan guevos    :0
> *


damn homito! that mc did good real good but i have one question why are you askin boiler for the placa . he dont have it someother guy has it ! the show is diffrent cuz the guy didnt show up with that plaque. i would see it that who ever has the placa i would go get it. leave everybody out of it and go look for that plaque. everyone will have diffrent storys . now everyone knows the qualifications for haven the plaque. before they give you excuses let homie hit the switch. who ever owns the car . i dont hate just sayn my 2 cents. car did good! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Shout out about the car show on Monday Night Football showed a few pics


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 23 2009, 07:31 PM~15759602
> *damn homito! that mc did good real good but i have one question why are you askin boiler for the placa . he dont have it someother guy has it ! the show is diffrent cuz the guy didnt show up with that plaque. i would see it that who ever has the placa  i would go get it. leave everybody out of it and go look for that plaque. everyone will have diffrent storys . now everyone knows the qualifications for haven the plaque. before they give you excuses let homie hit the switch. who ever owns the car . i dont hate just sayn my 2 cents. car did good! :biggrin:
> *


boiler hit the swich for the guy . an you didnt say shiet .i ask boiler for the placa beacuse the is his camarada .i never seen the guy


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 07:41 PM~15759743
> *boiler hit the swich for the guy . an you didnt say shiet .i ask boiler for the placa beacuse the is his  camarada .i never seen the guy
> *


tranquilo campa le va apegar la azucar loco calmese :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

need lowriders to show sum love they got sum prices hit me up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

old school low


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 23 2009, 07:32 PM~15759611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

While looking on ebay I found somthing that made me throw up just a little. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=190349070229


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

any one remember marble paintjobs


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 23 2009, 09:57 PM~15760860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you went up to odessa?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2009, 06:52 PM~15759904
> *tranquilo campa le va apegar la azucar loco calmese  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


SO DID STREET SHOW MAKE IT TO DA SHOW??? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 23 2009, 10:41 PM~15760620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## esmeralda garza (Nov 4, 2009)

> REGALAC CALMADO COMPA NI ME CONOCE Y ESTAS ESCRIBIENDO MAMADAS


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

wats the goin price for a 5th wheel?



got the spoke in it already


debating on sellin if the price/offer is right


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 23 2009, 09:45 PM~15760685
> *While looking on ebay I found somthing that made me throw up just a little.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=190349070229
> *


you know you made an offer on it :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 23 2009, 09:49 PM~15760744
> *any one remember marble paintjobs
> 
> 
> ...


ha. saw a 90's burban today marble green with the woodgrain stripe :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 23 2009, 09:09 PM~15761060
> *SO DID STREET SHOW MAKE IT TO DA SHOW??? :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :nosad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2009, 08:19 PM~15761244
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: FALTA DE CONFIANSA!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 23 2009, 11:14 PM~15761145
> *you know you made an offer on it :biggrin:
> *


I did, $1 and it was rejected.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 23 2009, 09:30 PM~15761404
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick: FALTA DE CONFIANSA!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: hayb viene el senor de los cielos :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2009, 09:32 PM~15761452
> *:uh:  :uh: hayb viene el senor de los cielos  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


a de venir en burro :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

how bout dem TITANS....... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 23 2009, 01:42 PM~15755703
> *OK BOILER BAJALE DE GUEVOS AYER FUE TU DIA DE SUERTE OK
> TU BIEN SABES QUE A ESOE CARROS AL CIEN JALANDO NI EL POLVO LES VES
> 
> ...


Luck may have alittle to do with it But the winner is usally the on that prepaired the best for the show or event.Im sure would agree with this reply.Just my two cents.Congrats to all the winners at the show especally the hoppers :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2009, 07:14 PM~15758597
> *JESUS H CHRIST THIS BITCH IS NASTY
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-M...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


that bitch is clean minus them fuckin bumper gaurds,mudflaps,and the light behind the grill.that interior is immaculate.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2009, 09:32 PM~15761452
> *:uh:  :uh: hayb viene el senor de los cielos  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: sic713, *StraightouttaTeXas*, CITYBOY214, DiPn58, missmary72, hataproof, el chamuco, Eddie$Money, CHOCHI (LOCOS)

sup joto!


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

so who has the plaque...hata proof is getting ready 2 represent H.TOWN.... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:wave: :wave:  :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 23 2009, 09:54 PM~15760812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 23 2009, 01:42 PM~15755703
> *OK BOILER BAJALE DE GUEVOS AYER FUE TU DIA DE SUERTE OK
> TU BIEN SABES QUE A ESOE CARROS AL CIEN JALANDO NI EL POLVO LES VES
> 
> ...


NO MAMES TONIO, EL CARRO DEL BROWN CASI PEGO EN EL BUMPER Y MUY AGUEVO PEGO 81, , Y EL LINCONL VERDE, ( EL FLOTADOR), NUNCA AH JALADO BIEN, Y CUANDO PEGA SE QUEDA PEGAO, HAORA QUE SI DE MADRASOS SE TRATA, TU NOMAS DIME PARA ACLARAR ESTO  , 

MAS BIEN ME DEVERIAS DAR GRACIAS, QUE LES GANE ESTOS CHANGOS , Y ELLOS SEGURO QUE VAN A IR CONTIGO A SOLTAR MAS FERIA , TODO TE BENEFICIA ATI, PONTE A PENSAR,
PERO NO CREO QUE PUDAN HACER MAS PORQUE YA ME DI CUENTA QUE NO TRAEN TANTO COMO SE CONTAVA, NOS VEMOS EN EL TOY FOR TOTS SHOW, 

SI ES QUE NO SE QUEBRAN SUS CARROS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 23 2009, 09:58 PM~15761810
> *Luck may have alittle to do with it But the winner is usally the on that prepaired the best for the show or event.Im sure would agree with this reply.Just my two cents.Congrats to all the winners at the show especally the hoppers :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TOTALLY AGREED HOMIE, its just that these cats get butt hurt bacause a simple back yard hopper beat them, i was prepared , i guess they were not, it is what it is, and u right ,i wanst lucky, i was ready


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rug 442, low inc, big money, ... do we have the same work schedule :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:21 AM~15754011
> *so keeping it fair.. low inc is king of the streets.
> *


dont want to be king of the streets just wanted to see if people were going to follow the rules that were made to get ahold of it and it looks like some people dident so i guess it stays were its at?


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 03:20 AM~15764192
> *rug 442, low inc, big money, ... do we have the same work schedule :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 02:20 AM~15764192
> *rug 442, low inc, big money, ... do we have the same work schedule :biggrin:
> *


I THINK SO HOMIE, JUST CLOCKED OUT.
I SAW THE PICK OF YOU AT THE SHOW BUSTIN ****** ASS,
AND THE ONLY THING THEY DO IS TALK SHIT.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 24 2009, 02:23 AM~15764201
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT UP VIC?????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 24 2009, 02:23 AM~15764203
> *I THINK SO HOMIE, JUST CLOCKED OUT.
> I SAW THE PICK OF YOU AT THE SHOW BUSTIN ****** ASS,
> AND THE ONLY THING THEY DO IS TALK SHIT.
> ...


yes sir, and we are going for more , how s ur ride coming


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 02:30 AM~15764221
> *yes sir, and we are going for more , how s ur ride coming
> *


COMING ALONG PRETTY GOOD.
THE ONLY THING IS THAT WITH ALL THIS OVERTIME, I DON'T HAVE TIME TO WORK ON IT.
HOPEFULLY I CAN HAVE IT OUT SOON...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 24 2009, 02:32 AM~15764224
> *COMING ALONG PRETTY GOOD.
> THE ONLY THING IS THAT WITH ALL THIS OVERTIME, I DON'T HAVE TIME TO WORK ON IT.
> HOPEFULLY I CAN HAVE IT OUT SOON...
> ...


well, we are having a 4 day off wknd coming up, let me know, i help you homie


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 23 2009, 11:19 AM~15753984
> *true.. but anybody can buy a clean car.. put 13's and lift it..
> 
> different takin a old school and makin it do what it do..
> *


 your right but, would they take it to comp. at a show and risk fucking it up?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 02:34 AM~15764231
> *well, we are having a 4 day off wknd coming up, let me know, i help you homie
> *


THANKS HOMIE BUT I AM FLYING TO THE "A" WEDNESDAY AFTER WORK.......    I'LL LET U KNOW WHEN I GET BACK.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 24 2009, 02:36 AM~15764233
> *THANKS HOMIE BUT I AM FLYING TO THE "A" WEDNESDAY AFTER WORK.......      I'LL LET U KNOW WHEN I GET BACK.
> *


orale,


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHO HAS A VIDEO OF THE HOP???? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 24 2009, 03:38 AM~15764235
> *WHO HAS A VIDEO OF THE HOP???? :biggrin:
> *



 We Do :nicoderm:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 06:34 AM~15764549
> *
> *


donde esta el seiz tres?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 24 2009, 10:33 AM~15765135
> *donde esta el seiz tres?
> 
> 
> *


rainouts make it hard to put in the backyard.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 08:49 AM~15765254
> *rainouts make it hard to put in the backyard.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 24 2009, 11:05 AM~15765360
> *
> *


road trip coming up the weekend of 12/13 dec. you want to ride with joe & me?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 09:13 AM~15765429
> *road trip coming up the weekend of 12/13 dec.  you want to ride with joe & me?
> 
> 
> ...



I'll let ya know...gotta check the gig book.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 24 2009, 11:25 AM~15765525
> *I'll let ya know...gotta check the gig book.
> *


hopefully leave at 4am to get there around 8am. Then going shopping for a Trailblazer SS as a gift for finishing 8 years of being in the system. 44 more days and i'm Free at last! free at last! thank God Almighty, I am free at last!

whew..... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 09:27 AM~15765551
> *hopefully leave at 4am to get there around 8am.  Then going shopping for a Trailblazer SS as a gift for finishing 8 years of being in the system.  44 more days and i'm Free at last! free at last! thank God Almighty, I am free at last!
> 
> whew.....  :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 08:49 AM~15765254
> *rainouts make it hard to put in the backyard.
> *


man u should see my backyard nothing but gouges in the grass from 2 cars and a truck getting stuck , my truck got all 4 wheels about a foot deep in the mud i need more room


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 11:39 AM~15765654
> *man u should see my backyard nothing but gouges in the grass from 2 cars and a truck getting stuck , my truck got all 4 wheels about a foot deep in the mud  i need more room
> *


I have room and put concrete blocks to keep the cars from tearing up the yard. only one back there is the pinche maztecona taking up space. lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Nov 24 2009, 04:38 AM~15764235
> *WHO HAS A VIDEO OF THE HOP???? :biggrin:
> *


I do but haven't had a chance to up load it to youtube.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 09:39 AM~15765654
> *man u should see my backyard nothing but gouges in the grass from 2 cars and a truck getting stuck , my truck got all 4 wheels about a foot deep in the mud  i need more room
> *



I got a half acre of back yard maybe i shoud start renting out space


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2009, 09:42 AM~15765678
> *I do but haven't had a chance to up load it to youtube.
> *



Slacker


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: lone star, *cartier01*, mac2lac, ridenlow84

What's up Marcelo? Send me that info asap to see if I'm a match for your daughters needs.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 24 2009, 09:40 AM~15765663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ballin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 12:11 PM~15765990
> *i used wood and floor jack to get it out i want to pour a slab but i dont plan on living at this place long enuff to benefit from it
> ballin'
> *


Yep, plans were to build a 2-bay garage outback and pour slab all the way to the front since I have no neighbors to the left of my home. Same thing, don't plan to stay in it that long, looking to move in the next two years in a 1 story with more land.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 10:13 AM~15766007
> *Yep, plans were to build a 2-bay garage outback and pour slab all the way to the front since I have no neighbors to the left of my home.  Same thing, don't plan to stay in it that long, looking to move in the next two years in a 1 story with more land.
> *


i want somewhere far in the middle of no where, with no neighbors and no HOA. theres some real nice spots out in alvin and west columbia out that way but its a little too much in the middle of no where :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 12:16 PM~15766044
> *i want somewhere far in the middle of no where, with no neighbors and no HOA.  theres some real nice spots out in alvin and west columbia out that way but its a little too much in the middle of no where  :biggrin:
> *


I'm staying in La Porte, there's still land out here with good sized homes or enough area to still build on. Not congested either and my whole family lives in Deer Park. I hate travelling to visit folks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what county is laporte?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 12:19 PM~15766075
> *what county is laporte?
> *


Harris


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 02:46 AM~15764119
> *NO MAMES TONIO, EL CARRO DEL BROWN CASI PEGO EN EL BUMPER Y MUY AGUEVO PEGO 81, , Y EL LINCONL VERDE, ( EL FLOTADOR), NUNCA AH JALADO BIEN, Y CUANDO PEGA SE QUEDA PEGAO, HAORA QUE SI DE MADRASOS SE TRATA, TU NOMAS DIME PARA ACLARAR ESTO  ,
> 
> MAS BIEN ME DEVERIAS DAR GRACIAS, QUE LES GANE ESTOS CHANGOS , Y ELLOS SEGURO QUE VAN A IR CONTIGO A SOLTAR MAS FERIA , TODO TE BENEFICIA ATI, PONTE A PENSAR,
> ...


 OK DE FLOTADOR QUIERES HABLAR , TU CARRO SIEMPRE A FLOTADO Y SIGUE FLOTANDO , Y SI NUNCA A JALADO BIEN ENTONCES .

NO HA JALADO BIEN Y TE GANA COMO CON 20 PULGADAS IMAJINATE CUANDO JALE BIEN Y NO SE A QUE TE REFIERES ESE CARRO A GANADO EN DALLAS , SAN ANTONIO Y HOUSTON PARA TU INFORMACION.

Y DE QUEDARSE PEGADO YA SE TE OLVIDO QUE EL DOMINGO TE QUEDASTE PEGADO O QUE NOMAS TU CARRO SI SE PUEDE QUEDAR PEGADO Y CON BALLON TIRES.... Y COMO 20 PULGADAS MENOS QUE EL LINCONL.

SE TE OLVIDO APAGAR EL IMAN O QUE PASO.

Y SI QUIERES MADRASOS ALA ORDEN TU DI DONDE Y CUANDO ME VALE VERGA.


COMO QUIERA NOS VEMOS EN TU CASA UN DIA DE ESTOS Y NO TE CULEES.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 10:11 AM~15765990
> *i used wood and floor jack to get it out i want to pour a slab but i dont plan on living at this place long enuff to benefit from it
> *


Most places charge like $35 for a bed load of gravel.......frame a wheel path with some wood and like two bed loads of gravel and you should be good.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 23 2009, 10:19 PM~15761244
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :nosad:
> *



HEY QUE ONDAS COMPITA CARGE SU CAMARA DIGAME SI ESTA LISTO PARA UN HOUSE CALL EN CASA DE BOYLER HAY AVISEME SI VA A PODER.

QUIERO UNA CAMARA NEUTRAL PARA QUE LUEGO NO HALLA EXCUSAS OK. 


SALUDOS TONO TORRESS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 24 2009, 12:24 PM~15766125
> *Most places charge like $35 for a bed load of gravel.......frame a wheel path with some wood and like two bed loads of gravel and you should be good.
> *


That's true, but if you try to sell the home, it might be harder to sell with gravel all up in the backyard.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 10:25 AM~15766134
> *That's true, but if you try to sell the home, it might be harder to sell with gravel all up in the backyard.
> *


Not if it is framed...plus he has no kids at the moment so they won't be out there playing in the gravel.

It doesn't need to be framed with wood, he can use that black plastic gardening frame.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 24 2009, 10:24 AM~15766125
> *Most places charge like $35 for a bed load of gravel.......frame a wheel path with some wood and like two bed loads of gravel and you should be good.
> *


damn 35 bux is cheap for a whole bunch of rocks to throw at my neighbors


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 10:32 AM~15766196
> *damn 35 bux is cheap for a whole bunch of rocks to throw at my neighbors
> *



Now you're thinking! :biggrin: Plus next time DeviousSixty8 gets drunk and passes out at your house, you can fill his pockets with rocks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 24 2009, 10:30 AM~15766178
> *Not if it is framed...plus he has no kids at the moment so they won't be out there playing in the gravel.
> 
> It doesn't need to be framed with wood, he can use that black plastic gardening frame.
> *


i got a gang of step kids... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 12:36 PM~15766226
> *i got a gang of step kids... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Don't forget their Tio Danny, lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 10:37 AM~15766237
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Don't forget their Tio Danny, lol
> *


he scared to claim any of them :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Guess LRM made a good move to team up with IMPALA magazine and have a BAD ASS TOUR:

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

otro iman what the hell boiler you got another magnet at your town and winning in dallas san antonio and houston damm he a bad mufuka :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

dont worry boiler it is what it is when they win cause they won and when they lose cause they lost you just keep on going homie and let them talk cause like i seen on some car talk is cheap :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 11:00 AM~15766477
> *otro iman what the hell boiler you got another magnet at your town and winning in dallas san antonio and houston damm he a bad mufuka :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 10:06 AM~15766527
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ROLLO PUTO QUIERES VERGASOS O QUE!!!! :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:07 AM~15766537
> *QUE ROLLO PUTO QUIERES VERGASOS O QUE!!!! :0
> *


so much violence  :tongue: :scrutinize: hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 10:08 AM~15766543
> *so much violence    :tongue:  :scrutinize:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!! THATS HOUSTON FOR YA, PURO DESMADRE AND A BUNCH OF HATERS..... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 24 2009, 10:22 AM~15766107
> *OK DE FLOTADOR QUIERES HABLAR , TU CARRO SIEMPRE A FLOTADO  Y SIGUE FLOTANDO , Y SI NUNCA A JALADO BIEN ENTONCES  .
> 
> NO HA JALADO BIEN Y TE GANA COMO CON 20 PULGADAS  IMAJINATE CUANDO JALE BIEN Y NO SE A QUE TE REFIERES ESE CARRO A GANADO EN DALLAS , SAN ANTONIO Y HOUSTON PARA TU INFORMACION.
> ...


SI PERO CUANTAS VECES PEGO EL BUMPER ENFRENTE DE USTEDES
POR MI NO HAY PEDO, TU DIME CUANDO ESTEN LISTOS, 
Y NO TRIGO BALLON TIRES, SON 185 75 14S
Y USTEDES USAN 205 , ESAS SI SON BALLON TIRES
SEA LO QUE SEA TONIO, TIENES QUE ACEPTAR QUE LES GANE Y LES GANE BIEN, NO ANDES CON EXUSAS
NOS VEMOS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:07 AM~15766537
> *QUE ROLLO PUTO QUIERES VERGASOS O QUE!!!! :0
> *


QUENDO QUIERAS CABRON , NOS DAMOS UNOS TROMPOS :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:11 AM~15766568
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!!! THATS HOUSTON FOR YA, PURO DESMADRE AND A BUNCH OF HATERS..... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i see that but yall are cool i dont see how yall have haters if all there is 
is to get your car ready for the next time cause el que se enoja pierde :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 01:07 PM~15766537
> *QUE ROLLO PUTO QUIERES VERGASOS O QUE!!!! :0
> *


didnt know people were still in high school lmao


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 11:08 AM~15766543
> *so much violence    :tongue:  :scrutinize:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS JUST A BACK YARD MADE HOPPER CHOPPING DOWN SHOP CARS, AND PEOPLE GET BUTT HURT :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:12 AM~15766573
> *SI PERO CUANTAS VECES PEGO EL BUMPER ENFRENTE DE USTEDES
> POR MI NO HAY PEDO, TU DIME CUANDO ESTEN LISTOS,
> Y NO TRIGO BALLON TIRES, SON 185 75 14S
> ...


well said with out offending any one and acting like a real sportman :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:14 AM~15766592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS JUST A BACK YARD MADE HOPPER CHOPPING DOWN SHOP CARS, AND PEOPLE GET BUTT HURT :biggrin:
> *


I think dat should be ur newq signature :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 24 2009, 10:13 AM~15766580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wish i knew spanish all i know is "ya ta bomper wey"


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:14 AM~15766592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS JUST A BACK YARD MADE HOPPER CHOPPING DOWN SHOP CARS, AND PEOPLE GET BUTT HURT :biggrin:
> *


the same thing happn here with switchman jr caddy serving two shop cars :0 backyard built :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 11:16 AM~15766601
> *well said with out offending any one and acting like a real sportman :biggrin:
> *


thank you  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 10:20 AM~15766638
> *i wish i knew spanish all i know is "ya ta bomper wey"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2009, 11:16 AM~15766602
> *I think dat should be ur newq signature :0
> *


agreed


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:20 AM~15766634
> *PARA LOS TROPOS SON LAS CUERDAS!!!
> WE COOL WITH EVRYONE PERO SIEMPRE AHI PERROS CON AMBRE.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 10:22 AM~15766660
> *thank you   :biggrin:
> *


TIME IS MONEY WUEY, EL TANQUE COCHO!!!! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 11:21 AM~15766645
> *the same thing happn here with switchman jr caddy serving two shop cars :0 backyard built  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0   , hoppin never been this enteresting.... in TX  :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:23 AM~15766666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


boiler says team of one and you say army of one damm that sounds bad ass 
dont forget there is no I on team lol


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 10:24 AM~15766689
> *:0  :0     , hoppin never been this enteresting.... in TX   :biggrin:
> *


X45455446645416816651 :biggrin: AND IT ONLY GETS BETTER N BETTER


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 11:20 AM~15766638
> *i wish i knew spanish all i know is "ya ta bomper wey"
> *


Pretty much if you watch any cali swangin vids truucha vids rollin vids its all the same jibber jabber just in spanish


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:24 AM~15766689
> *:0  :0     , hoppin never been this enteresting.... in TX   :biggrin:
> *


you are rigth sir it never been lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:24 AM~15766679
> *TIME IS MONEY WUEY, EL TANQUE COCHO!!!! :uh:
> *


ALRATITO, AGUANTA, aguanta :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:25 AM~15766700
> *X45455446645416816651 :biggrin: AND IT ONLY GETS BETTER N BETTER
> *


keep it going guys :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 24 2009, 11:26 AM~15766704
> *Pretty much if you watch any cali swangin vids truucha vids rollin vids its all the same jibber jabber just in spanish
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 11:27 AM~15766716
> *keep it going guys :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 10:25 AM~15766697
> *boiler says team of one and you say army of one damm that sounds bad ass
> dont forget there is no I on team lol
> *


 :biggrin: SOMOS POCOS PERO LOCOS!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:30 AM~15766751
> *:biggrin: SOMOS POCOS PERO LOCOS!!!
> *


orale see yall got to go work on a frame for my friends car it just needs 2 more plates on the back but its 3/8 and i just got to weld them to send it to get powder coated :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 11:20 AM~15766638
> *i wish i knew spanish all i know is "ya ta bomper wey"
> *


And.."ta pendejo ese wey" :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 10:26 AM~15766713
> *ALRATITO, AGUANTA, aguanta :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 01:29 PM~15766741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


man you on this shit all day.. do you have a job :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 24 2009, 10:32 AM~15766772
> *orale see yall got to go work on a frame for my friends car it just needs 2 more plates on the back but its 3/8 and i just got to weld them to send it to get powder coated :0  :biggrin:
> *


   DALE CON TODO COMPITA!!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:35 AM~15766803
> *
> DALE CON TODO COMPITA!!!
> *


orale see you later :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 24 2009, 11:33 AM~15766785
> *man you on this shit all day.. do you have a job :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 01:38 PM~15766836
> *yes :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


whats here name :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

FUCKING BITCH U SOLD ME OUT FUCKIN ***!!!!


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 01:45 PM~15766907
> *FUCKING BITCH U SOLD ME OUT FUCKIN ***!!!!
> *


 :tongue: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:45 AM~15766907
> *FUCKING BITCH U SOLD ME OUT FUCKIN ***!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 24 2009, 10:49 AM~15766940
> *:tongue:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK U N YOUR $40 WHEELS!!! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:52 AM~15766966
> *FUCK U N YOUR $40 WHEELS!!! :0
> *


what about the sentimental value :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 10:54 AM~15766989
> *what about the sentimental value :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


HERE GIVE IT TO HIM FOR ME!!!!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

New Cat

Best Project Ride


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ANY WORD ON HOW PANCHOCLAUS IS DOING, 
HOPE HE IS RECOVERING


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 24 2009, 11:57 AM~15767010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPPIN CONTEST??, i went last year and the cop was giving me hell to hop :angry:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Yea, some of them are assholes. I had to deal with them for a festival we had. 
Ill get back to you on the hopping contest still working on getting everything in line with the college ,


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2009, 01:33 PM~15766781
> *And.."ta pendejo ese wey" :happysad:
> *


shit i just learned what MADRASOS meant. Thought it was slang for some "mad arms" :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 24 2009, 01:57 PM~15767010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cat as in chonch?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 24 2009, 12:16 PM~15766044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 24 2009, 12:03 PM~15767065
> *Yea, some of them are assholes. I had to deal with them for a festival we had.
> Ill get back to you on the hopping contest still working on getting everything in line with the college ,
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15767145
> *shit i just learned what MADRASOS meant.  Thought it was slang for some "mad arms"  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 02:15 PM~15767176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I should have asked you what it meant my paisa friend.  











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*On a serious note, Marcelo's (Cartier01) daughter is having emergency bone marrow biopsy, her and her parents need all the prayers and support they can get.*


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 12:19 PM~15767222
> *I should have asked you what it meant my paisa friend.
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was a combination of Madre and Abrazo..........Madraso which would mean you're getting a hug from your mother?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 24 2009, 02:27 PM~15767280
> *I thought it was a combination of Madre and Abrazo..........Madraso which would mean you're getting a hug from your mother?
> *


que cute :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 24 2009, 12:13 PM~15767154
> *buy and live in a shop.  no grass to cut, no hoa to fk with you.  plenty of indoor parking.
> :uh:
> *


i take pride in my front yard


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 12:12 PM~15766573
> *SI PERO CUANTAS VECES PEGO EL BUMPER ENFRENTE DE USTEDES
> POR MI NO HAY PEDO, TU DIME CUANDO ESTEN LISTOS,
> Y NO TRIGO BALLON TIRES, SON 185 75 14S
> ...



SI GANASTE UN SHOW LO RECONOSCO PERO AL CARRO NO TU TAMBIEN RECONOCELO.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure did. Was dope.


> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 23 2009, 10:09 PM~15761059
> *you went up to odessa?
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:57 AM~15767017
> *ANY WORD ON HOW PANCHOCLAUS IS DOING,
> HOPE HE IS RECOVERING
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: ARRON FROM HLC CALLED ME TO LET ME KNOW THAT IF I KNEW THAT HE WAS IN THAT HOSP.. I TOLD HIM NO BUT THAT I WILL GIVE HIM A CALL JUST TO SEE HOW HE IS DOING... YEP,
I SPOKE TO THAT NUT THIS MORNING HE SAID HE DOING FINE.. THAT HE JUST GOT OUT YESTERDAY... ALL I ASKED IS THAT IF HE WAS OK...AND THEN HE WENT OFF TALKING ABOUT THAT SUM CAR CLUB WAS DOING THE THANKSGIVING PARADE SUM GUY NAME JOE ? :dunno: :dunno: 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYBODY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 24 2009, 01:14 PM~15767713
> *Sure did. Was dope.
> *



:uh:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8CraS-8_U
:0 I dont know how to embed


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Nov 24 2009, 05:20 PM~15769409
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8CraS-8_U
> :0  I dont know how to embed
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Nov 24 2009, 04:20 PM~15769409
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8CraS-8_U
> :0  I dont know how to embed
> *


mayne


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Nov 24 2009, 04:20 PM~15769409
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8CraS-8_U
> :0  I dont know how to embed
> *


Ha...gottem coach.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

telenovela


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 24 2009, 05:11 PM~15769978
> *telenovela
> *


Hey gordis....who did yalls sophomore tigers play last weekend?


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 24 2009, 06:11 PM~15769978
> *telenovela
> *



shut up hoe.


you and your tired ass weeaksauza jokes


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 24 2009, 04:42 PM~15768966
> *:biggrin: ARRON FROM HLC CALLED ME TO LET ME KNOW THAT IF I KNEW THAT  HE WAS IN THAT HOSP.. I TOLD HIM NO BUT THAT I WILL GIVE HIM A CALL JUST TO SEE HOW HE IS DOING...  YEP,
> I SPOKE TO THAT NUT THIS MORNING HE SAID HE DOING FINE.. THAT HE JUST GOT OUT YESTERDAY... ALL I ASKED IS THAT IF HE WAS OK...AND THEN HE WENT OFF TALKING ABOUT THAT SUM CAR CLUB WAS DOING THE THANKSGIVING PARADE SUM GUY NAME JOE ?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> ...


Rollerz Only Gulf Coast Chapter ~~JOE MARTINEZ~~


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 23 2009, 09:41 PM~15759743
> *boiler hit the swich for the guy . an you didnt say shiet .i ask boiler for the placa beacuse the is his  camarada .i never seen the guy
> *


i didnt say shit cuz i didnt have a car there. but like i said theres always excuses! who ever has the plaque just needs to come out and play. as you can see everyone wants it ! :biggrin: you caint just keep it to yourself! greedy plaque holder! :roflmao: but for real that guy needs to show the plaque ! :thumbsup: and rollin-hard dont get mad no more!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SIZE=14]oh no robert bought the elco from darknesssssss [/SIZE] :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,* hoodcamino*, duceoutdaroof


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2009, 06:07 PM~15770510
> *SIZE=14]oh no robert bought the elco from darknesssssss [/SIZE] :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


:roflmao:

bullshit!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

http://theboxhouston.com/photos/mhms/los-m...2009-best-slabs
Look on pic. 13

http://blazemedia.tv/Event-Pics/Los-Magnif...721457982_4KHeG

look on pg. 19 pic(339 of 580)

STILL GOT SQUARES AVAILABLE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED FOR SUPER BOWL XLIV 2/7/2010 CONTACT JOE @ (832) 893-2930 FOR MORE INFO.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2009, 11:29 AM~15766741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que onda boiler lei 14 pajinas y no supe quien gano el hop ni donde quedo la placa.  i was thinking about building a hopper when i go back to h.town dream team style pero mejor no mucho pleyto. :biggrin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8CraS-8_U...player_embedded
LMAO !!!! i dont know how to post vids but this is funny...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 24 2009, 08:38 PM~15771489
> *que onda boiler  lei 14 pajinas y no supe quien gano el hop ni donde quedo la placa.   i was thinking about building a hopper when i go back to h.town dream team style pero mejor no mucho pleyto.  :biggrin:
> *


:wow:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Nov 24 2009, 07:40 PM~15771518
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8CraS-8_U...player_embedded
> LMAO !!!! i dont know how to post vids but this is funny...
> *


Thats almost word for word what I posted a page back


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Nov 24 2009, 08:40 PM~15771518
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8CraS-8_U...player_embedded
> LMAO !!!! i dont know how to post vids but this is funny...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

repost


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2009, 10:47 PM~15772422
> *repost
> *


x2


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

que onda mr.teardrop give me a call when u can


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Nov 24 2009, 06:24 PM~15770089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 01:52 PM~15766966
> *FUCK U N YOUR $40 WHEELS!!! :0
> *


:twak: :machinegun: :guns: :roflmao: :biggrin: did tony call you up about that :biggrin: let him know i sold them and that i am getting 200 for them :roflmao: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE KEEP IN IT LOWRIDER AT LOS MAGNIFICOS 09 !*


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2009, 01:55 PM~15767003
> *HERE GIVE IT TO HIM FOR ME!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 back at you







:tongue:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

7 Members: Emperor Goofy, SlickDD75, tito_ls, KING_JAMES, *FineLine*, BIG_LOS, Mr.Teardrop



SPRING 2010 I WANT YOU TO DO THE HONORS!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Nov 24 2009, 04:55 PM~15769106
> *:uh:
> *


stfu


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 24 2009, 09:14 PM~15772801
> *EMPIRE KEEP IN IT LOWRIDER AT LOS MAGNIFICOS 09 !
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all boys held it down out there goof :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone know where the fuck lufkin tx is??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 24 2009, 09:17 PM~15772842
> *7 Members: Emperor Goofy, SlickDD75, tito_ls, KING_JAMES, FineLine, BIG_LOS, Mr.Teardrop
> SPRING 2010  I WANT YOU TO DO THE HONORS!
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Nov 24 2009, 11:50 PM~15773299
> *anyone know where the fuck lufkin tx is??
> *


yep


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Nov 24 2009, 09:50 PM~15773299
> *anyone know where the fuck lufkin tx is??
> *


yes 59 north


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 24 2009, 09:55 PM~15773362
> *yes 59 north
> *


Is dat grey n blue regal urs????? DAT MODAFUCK IS SEXY!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 24 2009, 09:55 PM~15773362
> *yes 59 north
> *



thanks 59 north takes my all the way there??


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2009, 10:00 PM~15773434
> *Is dat grey n blue regal urs????? DAT MODAFUCK IS SEXY!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


r u talking about the cutlass for empire if so yes


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 24 2009, 10:09 PM~15773560
> *r u talking about the cutlass for empire if so yes
> *


Did I say regal??? Lol my bad....yea dat cutty dat bitch is nice homie...I really like the top and interior on it :thumbsup:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Nov 24 2009, 09:40 PM~15771518
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm8CraS-8_U...player_embedded
> LMAO !!!! i dont know how to post vids but this is funny...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2009, 10:24 PM~15773773
> *Did I say regal??? Lol my bad....yea dat cutty dat bitch is nice homie...I really like the top and interior on it :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man yeah a guy in baytown did the interior and it come out nice ,but yea thanks :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

by the way does anyone have a nice 2 pump set for sale if so hit me up


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Nov 24 2009, 05:24 PM~15770089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the vikings flaca..going to the SUPER BOWL>>>PUTA


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 24 2009, 10:28 PM~15773831
> *thanks man yeah a guy in baytown did the interior and it come out nice ,but yea thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Just needs some extended a arms in da front wit some "POKE"


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2009, 10:38 PM~15773951
> *Just needs some extended a arms in da front wit some "POKE"
> *


maybe extended a arms and some z's


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 25 2009, 12:32 AM~15773870
> *by the way does anyone have a nice 2 pump set for sale if so hit me up
> *


hit up my boi 1014cadillac


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 24 2009, 10:38 PM~15773944
> *take bojoes dick out yo mouth and answer your cell....
> the vikings  flaca..going to the SUPER BOWL>>>PUTA
> *


Yalll lucky sorry mofos!! Ion understand how them sorry ass vikings got that far....oh well falcons will fuck y'all up...they mashed us 35 0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 24 2009, 11:32 PM~15773870
> *by the way does anyone have a nice 2 pump set for sale if so hit me up
> *


a member has a pretty complete used set up old school reds doubble tops, hoses n batts n shit all slightly used for like 350.00

pm or call me tomorrow if interested.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 24 2009, 10:40 PM~15773972
> *maybe extended a arms and some z's
> *


:0 now u talkin :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 24 2009, 10:17 PM~15772842
> *7 Members: Emperor Goofy, SlickDD75, tito_ls, KING_JAMES, FineLine, BIG_LOS, Mr.Teardrop
> SPRING 2010  I WANT YOU TO DO THE HONORS!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2009, 10:40 PM~15773980
> *Yalll lucky sorry mofos!! Ion understand how them sorry ass vikings got that far....oh well falcons will fuck y'all up...they mashed us 35 0
> *


the falcons bet us twice :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2009, 10:42 PM~15774000
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Did ur ears pop when u got on top of slims shoulders??? :0 :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2009, 10:42 PM~15774000
> *:thumbsup:
> *


mamaselo chparro


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 24 2009, 10:42 PM~15773998
> *:0 now u talkin :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 24 2009, 10:45 PM~15774026
> *the falcons bet us twice :angry:
> *


Yea them lil fuckers got a big strong good team.......came n told us they were practicing for our 2 star playyers all year.....n they shut them down good...then offered them to be on there team after they beat us lol :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Nov 24 2009, 11:45 PM~15774033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2009, 10:53 PM~15773341
> *yep
> *


Lmao


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, KRAZYTOYZ, bigj81
WHAT IT DEW HOMIE?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

ANOTHER 1ST PLACE MILD
LET THA HATERS KEEP H8N!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 25 2009, 12:38 AM~15773951
> *Just needs some extended a arms in da front wit some "POKE"
> *


i got a pair for sale but gotta be sure to put enough spring, so you dont bust oil pan. :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 24 2009, 07:38 PM~15771489
> *que onda boiler  lei 14 pajinas y no supe quien gano el hop ni donde quedo la placa.   i was thinking about building a hopper when i go back to h.town dream team style pero mejor no mucho pleyto.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SE PONE SERIA LA COSA CON EL HOP EN HOUSTON :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

here a little from the past, good times, GOOD TIMES
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_xfSc-kxVc


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 24 2009, 11:38 PM~15773944
> *take bojoes dick out yo mouth and answer your cell....
> the vikings  flaca..going to the SUPER BOWL>>>PUTA
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75+Nov 24 2009, 10:09 PM~15772724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: weaksauce?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Nov 24 2009, 07:42 PM~15771540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: se lo toman muy enserio el hop es como todo undia ganas y otro dia pierdes y lla asta se quiren agarrar a madrasos. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: by tha way the cutty looking real good homie much props.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 25 2009, 08:01 AM~15776345
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  se lo toman muy enserio el hop es como todo undia ganas y otro dia pierdes y lla asta se quiren agarrar a madrasos. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  by tha way the cutty looking real good homie much props.
> *


thanks bro, ur 49 looks real good too , much props tambien


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 25 2009, 01:28 PM~15779878
> *:biggrin:
> *


  LOCOS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 01:43 PM~15779447
> *
> *


Going to autorama?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 25 2009, 04:38 PM~15779984
> *Going to autorama?
> *


you know it, should be up there around noon with Cartier01


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 02:49 PM~15780077
> *you know it, should be up there around noon with Cartier01
> *


Koo..jus loaded up da 50 for my unk....he said they takin like 8 cars......


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 25 2009, 09:33 AM~15776999
> *thanks bro, ur 49 looks real good too , much props tambien
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 25 2009, 05:08 PM~15780250
> *Koo..jus loaded up da 50 for my unk....he said they takin like 8 cars......
> *


orale, oldies taking six cars i think. i'm not ready, want to redo the engine since i put a smaller 216 in it but rather going with the 235 it came with. also want to repaint it the same colors to make it look like new. don't want to half ass at a show.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 25 2009, 05:11 PM~15780268
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que onda 'mano here's a taste of the hometown.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=420276&st=680


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 03:13 PM~15780292
> *que onda 'mano here's a taste of the hometown.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=420276&st=680
> *


gracias cuate.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 03:12 PM~15780285
> *orale, oldies taking six cars i think.  i'm not ready, want to redo the engine since i put a smaller 216 in it but rather going with the 235 it came with.  also want to repaint it the same colors to make it look like new.  don't want to half ass at a show.
> *


Yea my unk trippin....he need to repaint the 50.....and tighten it up....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

any videos 4rm hoppin'?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm surprised boiler and the rest of the raza haven't been in here dropping that spanish.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 25 2009, 02:49 AM~15775530
> *here a little from the past, good times, GOOD TIMES
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_xfSc-kxVc
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 25 2009, 09:59 AM~15776338
> *:biggrin:
> :uh: weaksauce?
> *


hot doggin it :uh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:guns: :guns: :420: :420: :burn: :angel: :tears:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

at the shop actin a ass..
tonkaondabumperrrrr


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 25 2009, 06:10 PM~15781985
> *at the shop actin a ass..
> tonkaondabumperrrrr
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 25 2009, 02:38 PM~15779984
> *Going to autorama?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

here u go latin. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 25 2009, 09:19 PM~15782792
> *here u go latin. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


anda el bailacumbias streetchow con el boiler, lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 07:27 PM~15782883
> *anda el bailacumbias streetchow con el boiler, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no manches dj, eres tu y el streetshow :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 25 2009, 09:35 PM~15782971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: no manches dj, eres tu y el streetshow :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yo no bailo con juana :ugh: 

















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 07:38 PM~15783012
> *:uh:  yo no bailo con juana  :ugh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 07:27 PM~15782883
> *anda el bailacumbias streetchow con el boiler, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 25 2009, 09:39 PM~15783027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 25 2009, 07:41 PM~15783048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no tiene que hacer el dj :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay van los houston hoppers a la batalla!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 25 2009, 07:10 PM~15781985
> *at the shop actin a ass..
> tonkaondabumperrrrr
> 
> ...


these fools here :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 07:45 PM~15783079
> *ay van los houston hoppers a la batalla!
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ya la ultima boiler


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 07:55 PM~15783175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 25 2009, 03:38 PM~15779984
> *Going to autorama?
> *


ive never been there, but i want to go so i can go see shit like this








and this








and also this


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2009, 09:04 PM~15783270
> *ive never been there, but i want to go so i can go see shit like this
> 
> 
> ...



and see celebrities like this :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 25 2009, 09:14 PM~15783359
> *and see celebrities like this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 25 2009, 08:14 PM~15783359
> *and see celebrities like this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 25 2009, 06:21 PM~15781611
> *hot doggin it :uh:
> *



weenie roast :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2009, 10:04 PM~15783270
> *ive never been there, but i want to go so i can go see shit like this
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget to bring one of these, or you still wont see shit like that.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 25 2009, 08:44 PM~15783663
> *dont forget to bring one of these, or you still wont see shit like that.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 07:55 PM~15783175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


el vergas del ocho. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 25 2009, 10:14 PM~15783359
> *and see celebrities like this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*CALL GOOFY FOR MORE INFO 832 213 8219 *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 26 2009, 01:51 AM~15785949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a fat pussy :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 04:02 PM~15781416
> *i'm surprised boiler and the rest of the raza haven't been in here dropping that spanish.
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :barf: :rant: get the fuck out of here with that shit homie!!! thats not the raza i roll with.... :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Nov 25 2009, 05:10 PM~15781985
> *at the shop actin a ass..
> tonkaondabumperrrrr
> 
> ...


I SEE ROBERT GETTING SWITCH LESSONS, BUT WHY NOT TRY IT ON HIS OWN CAR???? :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 25 2009, 06:19 PM~15782792
> *here u go latin. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 25 2009, 12:04 AM~15774264
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, KRAZYTOYZ, bigj81
> WHAT IT DEW HOMIE?
> *


nothing just here chilling and you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 02:16 AM~15786168
> *:twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :rant: get the fuck out of here with that shit homie!!! thats not the raza i roll with.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 25 2009, 11:27 PM~15786301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Sic paint job chillin at autorama


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING 2 EVERY ONE OUT THERE
 
from WIZARD & FAMILY
AND THE BAYTOWN 281 Car Club............ enjoy.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

*Happy Thanksgiving to everyone from Houston Stylez CC*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Nov 26 2009, 12:18 AM~15786196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne..

wet wet...

better get mainteince on isle horror


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

happy thanksgiving to everyone out there and my boys from empire cc


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2009, 08:18 AM~15788370
> *hey where u at magnificos no show.. talkin all that shit since ls yr show.. magnificos 09 magnificos 09..
> and u aint even show... :uh:  WAS YOUR ELCO IN DA HOP PIT???
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE, EVEN TO ALL THE HATTERS!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Addict Poster

Posts: 5,828
Joined: Dec 2004
From: h town
Car Club: solo????
:uh: :uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my elco isnt a hopper..
but i showed it.. and still came home with a 1st, didnt even have a set-up in it..

and yea.. boilers car was working.. no doubt about that..
he did win.. 

but all fkin yr long u been talkin shit about hoppers be ready.. and u was a no show..u had a yr
im jussayinknowsayin


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2009, 08:46 AM~15788585
> *my elco isnt a hopper..
> but i showed it.. and still came home with a 1st, didnt even have a set-up in it..
> 
> ...


I MISS ONE MAGNIFICOS SHOW SINCE LIKE 6 OR 7 YEARS AGO AND YOUR TALKING SHIT??? I'VE HOPPER AT MORE MAGNIFICOS SHOWS THAN ALMOST ANY STREET RIDAH IN HOUSTON AND ALMOST EVERY YEAR WITH DIFFRENT CARS!! SO I DONT THINK YOU HAVE A LOT TO SAY TO ME HOMIE.... I'LL BE OUT SOON AGAIN, AND I WAS BUSTING MY ASS ON MY STREET HOPPER JUST DIDNT HAVE ENOUGHT TIME TO FINISH IT BUT ITS ALMOST READY TO BUST SOME ASS AND HURT SOME FILLINGS!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn, even on thanksgiving....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 09:53 AM~15788637
> *I MISS ONE MAGNIFICOS SHOW SINCE LIKE 6 OR 7 YEARS AGO AND YOUR TALKING SHIT??? I'VE HOPPER AT MORE MAGNIFICOS SHOWS THAN ALMOST ANY STREET RIDAH IN HOUSTON AND ALMOST EVERY YEAR WITH  DIFFRENT CARS!!  SO I DONT THINK YOU HAVE A LOT TO SAY TO ME HOMIE.... I'LL BE OUT SOON AGAIN, AND I WAS BUSTING MY ASS ON MY STREET HOPPER JUST DIDNT HAVE ENOUGHT TIME TO FINISH IT BUT ITS ALMOST READY TO BUST SOME ASS AND HURT SOME FILLINGS!!!
> *


i aint talkin shit.. im just speakin whats real..
no one asked about how many times youve hopped and etc etc..
just askin why u didnt show up.. dont get all defensive now..

all u had to say is u didnt have enought time.. done deal


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I SAY, LETS GO HEAD AND LEAVE THIS HOPPIN SHIT ALONE FOR TODAY, AND HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING   
the year is almost over, its time to spend some quality time with the families
new hoppers will bust out next year, thats for sure


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2009, 09:56 AM~15788670
> *damn, even on thanksgiving....
> *


just another day to me..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2009, 09:56 AM~15788670
> *damn, even on thanksgiving....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2009, 08:57 AM~15788675
> *i aint talkin shit.. im just speakin whats real..
> no one asked about  how many times youve hopped and etc etc..
> just askin why u didnt show up.. dont get all defensive now..
> ...


I KNOW U DIDNT ASK BUT JUST WANTED TO REMIND YOU WHAT I DO AND DONE!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 09:59 AM~15788694
> *I KNOW U DIDNT ASK BUT JUST WANTED TO REMIND YOU WHAT I DO AND DONE!!!
> *


guess you feel very proud of yourself building alot of hoppers huh..
wish i could build a new car every yr


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 08:58 AM~15788682
> *I SAY, LETS GO HEAD AND LEAVE THIS HOPPIN SHIT ALONE FOR TODAY, AND HAVE A HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> the year is almost over, its time to spend some quality time with the families
> new hoppers will bust out next year, thats for sure
> *


    THATS WHAT WE DO!! THIS YEAR WASENT TO GOOD FOR ME BUT NEXT YEAR IS GONNA BE A WHOLE DIFFRENT THING....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2009, 09:01 AM~15788709
> *guess you feel very proud of yourself building alot of hoppers huh..
> wish i could build a new car every yr
> *


IF I WOULD FOCOUS ON ONE CAR LIKE A LOT OF PEOPLE DO AND PUT ALL MY MONEY AND TIME, I WOULD MAKE A LOT OF CARS IN HOUSTON LOOK LIKE A SHIT.... BUT SINCE IM ALWAYS JUMPING FROM ONE CAR TO ANOTHER I NEVER FINISH THEM..... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2009, 09:58 AM~15788684
> *just another day to me..
> *


not me im gonna gain 15lbs, take a nap wake up and shit out 10lbs and eat again


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE !!! BE SAFE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2009, 11:55 AM~15789242
> *not me im gonna gain 15lbs, take a nap wake up and shit out 10lbs and eat again
> *


might wash the car later on and hit the streets


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2009, 10:55 AM~15789242
> *not me im gonna gain 15lbs, take a nap wake up and shit out 10lbs and eat again
> *


And then pancakes on Sunday :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 26 2009, 11:02 AM~15789322
> *might wash the car later on and hit the streets
> *


wish i could... car runnin like shit.. bout to fuck with it before i eat.. then im a hit the streets


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 11:41 AM~15788538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


y'all wets and y'all roosters. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk door buster sales.. baby momma momma hooked me up today with 32" hdtv for $250


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Nov 26 2009, 06:56 AM~15787261
> *Sic paint job chillin at autorama
> 
> 
> ...


post more pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 26 2009, 11:17 AM~15789464
> *And then pancakes on Sunday :dunno:
> *


pancakes every sunday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 26 2009, 11:02 AM~15789322
> *might wash the car later on and hit the streets
> *


where to


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 11:04 AM~15788740
> *IF I WOULD FOCOUS ON ONE CAR LIKE A LOT OF PEOPLE DO AND PUT ALL MY MONEY AND TIME, I WOULD MAKE A LOT OF CARS IN HOUSTON LOOK LIKE A SHIT.... BUT SINCE IM ALWAYS JUMPING FROM ONE CAR TO ANOTHER I NEVER FINISH THEM..... :angry:
> *


i know what u mean bro not buildin hoppers but low low cant sick 2 just 1


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

just few more pics for yall that called me n wanted them


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 26 2009, 02:18 PM~15791006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ESA ESTUBO BUENA TOCAYO, FELIZ DIA DE ACCION DE GRACIAS


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 03:20 PM~15791016
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ESA ESTUBO BUENA TOCAYO, FELIZ DIA DE ACCION DE GRACIAS
> *


IGUALMENTE TOCAYO


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

n yes one winner on 4th quarter takes the car


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 01:18 AM~15786196
> *I SEE ROBERT GETTING SWITCH LESSONS, BUT WHY NOT TRY IT ON HIS OWN CAR???? :uh:
> *


DONT GET ME STRATED ON YOU JUST DO YOUR SELF A FAVOR CHECK YOUR SELF


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 26 2009, 03:24 PM~15791556
> *DONT GET ME STRATED ON YOU JUST DO YOUR SELF A FAVOR CHECK YOUR SELF
> *


he talk lot of shit here but he dont show . MAS PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

introducing boilers new lampazuperpump :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 05:26 PM~15791918
> *introducing boilers new lampazuperpump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice bear


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

damn it!!!, wife didnt like it, wtf!!!, look what she did with it :angry: :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 04:30 PM~15791945
> *nice bear
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 05:32 PM~15791968
> *damn it!!!, wife didnt like it, wtf!!!, look what she did with it :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


and the bears moves


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 04:33 PM~15791982
> *and the bears moves
> *


u can have the bear, it walks :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

see yall suckers later. im going to eat tamales, real tamales, salvadorean tamales  not those little bitty tamales


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 26 2009, 04:49 PM~15791224
> *n yes one winner on 4th quarter takes the car
> *


that aint what the flyer say's!!
i want the back half!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 06:34 PM~15791997
> *see yall suckers later. im going to eat tamales, real tamales, salvadorean tamales    not those little bitty tamales
> *


damn chaparro, you talk like you're about to suck a big black anaconda guey


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 26 2009, 01:18 PM~15791006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

"HAPPY PAVO"
TO EVERYONE, BE CAREFUL & BE BLESSED....
FROM MY FAMILY TO UR'S....STAY SAFE....
@---}---- *.*


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Nov 26 2009, 06:00 PM~15792213
> *"HAPPY PAVO"
> TO EVERYONE, BE CAREFUL & BE BLESSED....
> FROM MY FAMILY TO UR'S....STAY SAFE....
> ...


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 05:32 PM~15791968
> *damn it!!!, wife didnt like it, wtf!!!, look what she did with it :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Nov 26 2009, 05:48 PM~15792111
> *Happy thanksgiving
> *


ORALE CHORE HAPPY THANKSGIVING A USTED Y TODA SU FAMILIA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 04:32 PM~15791968
> *damn it!!!, wife didnt like it, wtf!!!, look what she did with it :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like something nadia would do..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 05:34 PM~15791997
> *see yall suckers later. im going to eat tamales, real tamales, salvadorean tamales    not those little bitty tamales
> *


those r gross


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 26 2009, 02:24 PM~15791556
> *DONT GET ME STRATED ON YOU JUST DO YOUR SELF A FAVOR CHECK YOUR SELF
> *


U TALKING LIKE U SOME BIG SHIT HOMIE!!!! :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 26 2009, 02:32 PM~15791598
> *he  talk lot of shit here but he dont show  .  MAS PUTO  :biggrin:
> *


U NEED TO GO DO SOME MORE HOMEWORK OR START WORKING SO U CAN PAY TONIO TO GET YOUR CAR UP HIGHER CAUSE BOILER IS GONNA KICK YOUR ASS AGAIN!!!! :0 ......THIS IS THE REAL YOU BEFORE YOU WENT CRYING TO MAGIC... AND YOUR TALKING SHIT???? :uh:







...50 INCHES!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 03:26 PM~15791918
> *introducing boilers new lampazuperpump  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  IM STILL WORKING ON MY MAIL BOX!!!


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 07:15 PM~15792691
> *U TALKING LIKE U SOME BIG SHIT HOMIE!!!! :uh:
> *


FOR ONE IM NOT GOING TO BRING MYSELF DOWN TO YOUR LEVEL ALL I GOT TO SAY IS PULL UP OR SHUT UP WHEN YOU GET SOMETHING HALF ASS LOOKING AND HITTING UP IN THE 100'S BUT FOR NOW I THINK YOU JUST NEED TO CHILL CAUSE YOUR ONLY MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE UN ASS CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE SHIT AND YOUR STILL BUMPING YOUR GUMS

ON A GOOD NOTE JUST KEEPING IT REAL HOMIE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 26 2009, 07:09 PM~15793057
> *FOR ONE IM NOT GOING TO BRING MYSELF DOWN TO YOUR LEVEL ALL I GOT TO SAY IS PULL UP OR SHUT UP WHEN YOU GET SOMETHING HALF ASS LOOKING AND HITTING UP IN THE 100'S  BUT FOR NOW I THINK YOU JUST NEED TO CHILL CAUSE YOUR ONLY MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE UN ASS CAUSE YOU DONT HAVE SHIT AND YOUR STILL BUMPING YOUR GUMS
> 
> ON A GOOD NOTE JUST KEEPING IT REAL HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: BA A LLORAR ERES GACHO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 06:19 PM~15792709
> *U NEED TO GO DO SOME MORE HOMEWORK OR START WORKING SO U CAN PAY TONIO TO GET YOUR CAR UP HIGHER CAUSE BOILER IS GONNA KICK YOUR ASS AGAIN!!!! :0 ......THIS IS THE REAL YOU BEFORE YOU WENT CRYING TO MAGIC... AND YOUR TALKING SHIT???? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


12 BATTERY 2 PUMPS NO WEIGHT  YOU WISH TO BUILT SOME LIKE THE IN YOUR OWN .EVERY CAR YOU OWN IT BEEN BUILT FOR SOME ONE ELS OR WITH MY HELP . !TU NO QUIERES QUE DIGA LA VERDAD !


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 26 2009, 06:47 PM~15792522
> *those r gross
> *



x2


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Nov 26 2009, 06:09 PM~15793057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NO WEIGHT!!! YOUR WERE THE KING OF WEIGHT...... :0 WITH YOUR HELP!!!!! :uh: NO ME LLEGAS HOMIE Y PARA CUANDO TE VAS YO YA VENGO!!!! U KNOW HOW I ROLL...  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 07:57 PM~15793455
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :u NO ME LLEGAS HOMIE Y PARA CUANDO TE VAS YO YA VENGO!!!! U KNOW HOW I ROLL...
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: es sierto no te llego. eres una verga con la mamadora . :roflmao: :roflmao: no tienes un carro que trabaje .o tuvistes miedo ir a jugar al show . i dices k no me llegas . mas puto . otro chiste presiosa :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 04:34 PM~15791997
> *see yall suckers later. im going to eat tamales, real tamales, salvadorean tamales    not those little bitty tamales
> *


if a salvadorean woman made them , they are probably poisoned, eat with caution


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 06:19 PM~15792709
> *U NEED TO GO DO SOME MORE HOMEWORK OR START WORKING SO U CAN PAY TONIO TO GET YOUR CAR UP HIGHER CAUSE BOILER IS GONNA KICK YOUR ASS AGAIN!!!! :0 ......THIS IS THE REAL YOU BEFORE YOU WENT CRYING TO MAGIC... AND YOUR TALKING SHIT???? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: I SEE WHITE WALLS :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 26 2009, 06:19 PM~15792709
> *U NEED TO GO DO SOME MORE HOMEWORK OR START WORKING SO U CAN PAY TONIO TO GET YOUR CAR UP HIGHER CAUSE BOILER IS GONNA KICK YOUR ASS AGAIN!!!! :0 ......THIS IS THE REAL YOU BEFORE YOU WENT CRYING TO MAGIC... AND YOUR TALKING SHIT???? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 26 2009, 05:43 PM~15792498
> *that looks like something nadia would do..
> *


lol, yup


----------



## HTOWN_RIDER (Dec 20, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 26 2009, 07:11 PM~15793546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: es sierto  no te llego. eres una verga  con la  mamadora  .  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no tienes un carro que trabaje .o tuvistes miedo ir a jugar  al show  .  i dices k no me llegas  .    mas puto  .  otro chiste  presiosa  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  ya veremos!


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 26 2009, 05:45 PM~15792086
> *that aint what the flyer say's!!
> i want the back half!! :biggrin:
> *


is dis emilio? well first buy a sq. then when you win we can talk about da other half :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*mayne *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 26 2009, 11:54 PM~15794370
> *is dis emilio? well first buy a sq. then when you win we can talk about da other half :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak:   :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :rant: :machinegun: 
i'll buy 2 sq's @150 
5$ down and 5 a week
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2009, 12:03 AM~15794450
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
that ***** said red on red huh?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 27 2009, 12:14 AM~15794553
> *:0
> that ***** said red on red huh?
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2009, 12:15 AM~15794562
> *yep :biggrin:
> *


i got shippen on sending KING OF THE STREETS PLACQUE 2 FLORIDA !! :biggrin: :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 26 2009, 11:12 PM~15794534
> *:uh:  :twak:      :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :rant:  :machinegun:
> i'll buy 2 sq's @150
> 5$ down and 5 a week
> ...


u must b half way asleep n just got back from truck driven cuz u got jokes how about...299.99 now n 1cent 2morow


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 27 2009, 12:33 AM~15794714
> *u must b half way asleep n just got back from truck driven cuz u got jokes how about...299.99 now n 1cent 2morow
> *


 :uh: 
:barf: 
WHAT KINDA DEAL IS THAT?
:angry:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 26 2009, 11:20 PM~15794617
> *i got shippen on sending KING OF THE STREETS PLACQUE 2 FLORIDA !! :biggrin:  :0
> *


instead of tryin 2 pay for shippen buy a sq.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 27 2009, 12:36 AM~15794744
> *instead of tryin 2 pay for shippen buy a sq.
> *


U MUST BE SMOKEING THAT NEW KIND OF CRACK!!


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 26 2009, 11:36 PM~15794741
> *:uh:
> :barf:
> WHAT KINDA DEAL IS THAT?
> ...


well let me pull out da red book see what i can do 4 u {back ground check] lol


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 27 2009, 12:40 AM~15794779
> *well let me pull out da red book see what i can do 4 u {back ground check] lol
> *


 :nono: hno: ***** U NO IM OUT ON BAIL..LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 26 2009, 11:03 PM~15794450
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...


that red on red shit is clean on any car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 26 2009, 10:03 PM~15794450
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne...***** got backseat in place....small whitewalls ..small tires....bumpers and bumper fillers....radio....and it got the bumper on da ground. MAYNE!!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2009, 12:46 AM~15794847
> *Mayne...***** got backseat in place....small whitewalls ..small tires....bumpers and bumper fillers....radio....and it got the bumper on da ground. MAYNE!!!
> *


 :uh: 
TOLD EM KOS TO DA 305


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2009, 12:46 AM~15794847
> *Mayne...***** got backseat in place....small whitewalls ..small tires....bumpers and bumper fillers....radio....and it got the bumper on da ground. MAYNE!!!
> *


must not be a hopper then. cause thats breaking all the rules of a "hopper" at least based on way most hoppers around htown look.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 27 2009, 12:03 AM~15794450
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...


back window say "ihop"?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2009, 12:49 AM~15794872
> *must not be a hopper then.    cause thats breaking all the rules of a "hopper" at least based on way most hoppers look.
> *


 :h5: 
ONLY THING I SEEN U TYPE IN A LONG WHILE THAT I AGREED WIT


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 26 2009, 11:43 PM~15794814
> *:nono:  hno: ***** U NO IM OUT ON BAIL..LOL
> *


well u wanted 2 do $5 down n $5 a week what ur going 2 pay me with handkerchiefs lol


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Nov 27 2009, 12:53 AM~15794909
> *well u wanted 2 do $5 down n $5 a week what ur going 2 pay me with handkerchiefs lol
> *


LOL...
***** ILL GET AT YA WIT SOUPS AND JACK MAC :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 10:43 PM~15794817
> *that red on red shit is clean on any car except my rusty 4 door.
> *


I agree.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC, 1014cadillac, latinkustoms4ever
AINT IT PAST UR BEDTIME?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ms13 & tango blast? 

http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 26 2009, 11:55 PM~15794932
> *I agree.
> *


i dont have rust on my four door anymore :cheesy: oh wait i do


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 26 2009, 11:55 PM~15794928
> *
> LOL...
> ***** ILL GET AT YA WIT SOUPS AND JACK MAC :biggrin:
> *



dam a good spreed sounds good about now :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 10:57 PM~15794956
> *ms13 & tango blast?
> 
> http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC
> *


2 different worlds...street gang n prison gang.......


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 27 2009, 12:57 AM~15794956
> *ms13 & tango blast?
> 
> http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC
> *


looks to me somebody jumped ship or needs to know wtf TB and MS-13 
ARE..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2009, 12:00 AM~15794974
> *2 different worlds...street gang n prison gang.......
> *


thats what i figure but whatever


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 10:58 PM~15794962
> *i dont have rust on my four door anymore  :cheesy:  oh wait i do
> *


Once a rust bucket...always a rust bucket.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 11:00 PM~15794982
> *thats what i figure but whatever
> *


Still buncha bitch ass ****** wit stars and buncha bitch ass scary salvadorians.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

aight time to hit wal-mart


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2009, 01:03 AM~15795009
> *Still buncha bitch ass ****** wit stars and buncha bitch ass scary salvadorians.
> *


AGREED


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AIGHT IM OUT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2009, 12:01 AM~15794988
> *Once a rust bucket...always a rust bucket.
> *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 27 2009, 12:06 AM~15795040
> *AIGHT IM OUT
> *


sale don't start till 5am


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

STREETSEEN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 01:14 AM~15795110
> *STREETSEEN
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC


damn, rupaul was there also???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 11:14 PM~15795110
> *STREETSEEN
> 
> 
> ...


Man dat bitch look good homie...keep doing ya thang.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



P.s....just my opinion switch dat top up to a blue or another color so it'll flow wit da paint...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2009, 11:18 PM~15795145
> *http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC
> damn, rupaul was there also???
> *


Ewwww maaa JEEWZZUUUSSSS!!! SLIM INA BIKINI???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 26 2009, 11:18 PM~15795146
> *Man dat bitch look good homie...keep doing ya thang.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> P.s....just my opinion switch dat top up to a blue or another color so it'll flow wit da paint...
> *


THANKS, totally agreed, that top has to go :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 26 2009, 11:19 PM~15795158
> *Ewwww maaa JEEWZZUUUSSSS!!! SLIM INA BIKINI???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: este way


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT DA FUCK AM I LOOKING AT?? :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2009, 01:19 AM~15795158
> *Ewwww maaa JEEWZZUUUSSSS!!! SLIM INA BIKINI???? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


gawdamn puto you just made me want to commit suicide with that bad visual :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2009, 01:21 AM~15795170
> *WUT DA FUCK AM I LOOKING AT??  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


some nappy headed hoe


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2009, 11:21 PM~15795170
> *WUT DA FUCK AM I LOOKING AT??  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


The dude on the left of u just picked his nose and u were eying his tasty booger :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 26 2009, 11:34 PM~15795279
> *The dude on the left of u just picked his nose and u were eying his tasty booger :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 26 2009, 11:34 PM~15795279
> *The dude on the left of u just picked his nose and u were eying his tasty booger :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 11:14 PM~15795110
> *STREETSEEN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: THAS CLEAN RIGHT THERE HOMIE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 11:47 PM~15795349
> *:rofl:
> *


BACK TO OFF TOPIC MATE.... :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2009, 11:21 PM~15795170
> *WUT DA FUCK AM I LOOKING AT??  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 27 2009, 01:52 AM~15795383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must be an old pic, i see ladylac & big los


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 11:52 PM~15795383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OLDPIC... ALOT OF CHANGES


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 26 2009, 11:53 PM~15795392
> *must be an old pic, i see ladylac & big los
> *


LIKE 2 YRS AGO


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

tis a throbak


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2009, 11:47 PM~15795347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2009, 11:52 PM~15795382
> *BACK TO OFF TOPIC MATE.... :ugh:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 11:54 PM~15795406
> *tis a throbak
> *


INDEED MY KANGAROO LOVIN FRIEND


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 26 2009, 11:55 PM~15795419
> *INDEED MY KANGAROO LOVIN FRIEND
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2009, 12:21 AM~15795170
> *WUT DA FUCK AM I LOOKING AT??  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: jordans. i used to that all the time but now i dont even care. the sneaker game has been watered down :thumbsdown:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 26 2009, 11:58 PM~15795431
> *:uh:  jordans. i used to that all the time but now i dont even care. the sneaker game has been watered down :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT UP NIX..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Nov 26 2009, 11:51 PM~15795376
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :nicoderm: THAS CLEAN RIGHT THERE HOMIE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2009, 12:02 AM~15795453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 27 2009, 01:18 AM~15795146
> *Man dat bitch look good homie...keep doing ya thang.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> P.s....just my opinion switch dat top up to a blue or another color so it'll flow wit da paint...
> *


i told him long time ago top dont match. but since its ostrich he insisted on keeping it. mas puto


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2009, 07:14 AM~15796325
> *i told him long time ago top dont match.  but since its ostrich  he insisted on keeping it.  mas puto
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 09:15 AM~15796328
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 10:14 PM~15795110
> *STREETSEEN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 10:14 PM~15795110
> *STREETSEEN
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!!! LOOK AT BROWNS FACE!!!!!!! "DAMN HE GOT ME"....HAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 26 2009, 11:14 PM~15795110
> *STREETSEEN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 27 2009, 01:01 AM~15795448
> *WUT UP NIX..
> *




Wassup brutha. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 09:57 AM~15796625
> *
> *


You goin to the autorama?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2009, 09:40 AM~15796775
> *You goin to the autorama?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Anybody looking for an early christmas gift  


http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1483943791.html


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 27 2009, 01:10 AM~15795070
> *sale don't start till 5am
> *


 :uh: 
***** i got there bout 2 and *****'s was already chaired up chilling.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 27 2009, 11:46 AM~15797094
> *:uh:
> ***** i got there bout 2 and *****'s was already chaired up chilling.
> *


 :roflmao: fools are serious about getting those deals


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 01:53 AM~15795392
> *must be an old pic, i see ladylac & big los
> *


 :0 the good ol days.that was a fun night to. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

que pasa carlos chore mexican pride


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Nov 27 2009, 03:22 PM~15798495
> *que pasa carlos chore mexican pride
> *


no fuiste a jalar o q


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 02:37 PM~15798250
> *:biggrin:
> *


se ve conmadre el cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Nov 27 2009, 01:22 PM~15798495
> *que pasa carlos chore mexican pride
> *


que rollo chaparro!!! QUE DICEN LOS MEXICAN PRIDE....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonight on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com D.J. A.L.I.E.N. on Vinyl Rewind mixing Tejano/Conjunto from 6:20-8:00pm Central Time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2009, 11:40 AM~15796775
> *You goin to the autorama?
> *


Was there today with Cartier01 & my son Jr, only saw a few folks out there today.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 27 2009, 03:16 PM~15798908
> *se ve conmadre el cutty  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias tocayo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

JUST got back from autorama, it was alright show, it is a quiet show, lots of old retired people, :biggrin: nice quality rides, 
still lowrider shows are 1000 times better :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 07:43 PM~15799978
> *JUST got back from autorama, it was alright show, it is a quiet show, lots of old retired people,  :biggrin: nice quality rides,
> still lowrider shows are 1000 times better :biggrin:
> *


more conservative folks up there. prefer that one compared to most lowrider shows.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:45 PM~15799999
> *more conservative folks up there.  prefer that one compared to most lowrider shows.
> *


...and not a lot of lil youngsters trying to front like they're ballin' out of control still living at nana's house, miss the hoodrats though, lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 05:43 PM~15799978
> *JUST got back from autorama, it was alright show, it is a quiet show, lots of old retired people,  :biggrin: nice quality rides,
> still lowrider shows are 1000 times better :biggrin:
> *


better how. those cars at autorama blow most lowriders out of the water when it comes to craftsmenship. u know the old white man have deep pockets :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 07:51 PM~15800063
> *better how. those cars at autorama blow most lowriders out of the water when it comes to craftsmenship. u know the old white man have deep pockets  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


yep yep. detail like a motherfucker on 90% of the rides up there (excluding the rat rods).


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got to give Sic props on SCREENZ paintjob, shit was looking good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 05:54 PM~15800098
> *Got to give Sic props on SCREENZ paintjob, shit was looking good.
> *


:thumbsup:

thankx old homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2009, 08:14 PM~15800282
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> thankx old homie
> *


paintjob was more wet than the wets up in this mug! lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2009, 07:14 PM~15800282
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> thankx old homie
> *



for reals that shit looks dope!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 08:17 PM~15800309
> *for reals that shit looks dope!
> *


where were you puto? avoiding the camera like a celebrity??? :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:18 PM~15800315
> *where were you puto?  avoiding the camera like a celebrity???  :ugh:
> *



meegro, i don't move around soo fast i got soo much paparazzi on my dick lately :uh: 


went with my lil boy around 10:30, nice and early and avoided the crowds :biggrin: we bailed around 1


----------



## shamrockshaker (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 08:19 PM~15800327
> *meegro, i don't move around soo fast i got soo much paparazzi on my dick lately :uh:
> went with my lil boy around 10:30, nice and early and avoided the crowds :biggrin:  we bailed around 1
> *


ah shit, we got there when you left. =/


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 05:51 PM~15800063
> *better how. those cars at autorama blow most lowriders out of the water when it comes to craftsmenship. u know the old white man have deep pockets  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


yup, cant argue about that, those old man got their 401 k all over :biggrin: 
alamo customs puttin it down


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 05:51 PM~15800063
> *better how. those cars at autorama blow most lowriders out of the water when it comes to craftsmenship. u know the old white man have deep pockets  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


but on the other note, the houston autorama has the some of the best hot rods at there, it is a big show, they do have a lot of craftsmanship, 
i seen a lot of real good craftsmanship at the vegas lowrider super show, a month ago


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 27 2009, 06:17 PM~15800306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup fart master..
thankx


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 06:31 PM~15800428
> *but on the other note, the houston autorama has the some of the best hot rods at there, it is a big show,  they do have a lot of craftsmanship,
> i seen a lot of real good craftsmanship at the vegas lowrider  super show, a month ago
> *


i still havent made it to vegas in almost 12 yrs....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 06:51 PM~15800063
> *better how. those cars at autorama blow most lowriders out of the water when it comes to craftsmenship. u know the old white man have deep pockets  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


you mean like this one?

























but in our defense, these cars are owned by old ass men that are very well off (you know, 'white money' :biggrin: )

alot our best cars are owned by dudes half their ages, not too bad if you look at it that way :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 08:35 PM~15800456
> *you mean like this one?
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch was sharp. rear tail lights looked like highway workers safety lights. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 06:35 PM~15800456
> *you mean like this one?
> 
> 
> ...


nice no doubt but i just cant like anything but lowriders. i wonder who chromed that back bumper looks like some terminator 2 type shit....liquid metal


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2009, 07:32 PM~15800429
> *:roflmao:
> sup fart master..
> thankx
> *



:biggrin: gotta support the local talent homie.

my lil boy actually wanted to see the car, he spotted it out and wanted me to take pics of it cus he liked the color. he said it was nice looking. there was these 2 old white dudes checkin out the paint, and i heard them talkin bout "those really fancy sparkly tops thats gettin real popular"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 27 2009, 07:35 PM~15800469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my deal is, i love classic cars. its just that i like hydraulics too and they go together like fat davids hands and a bag of donuts. i'd never build a car like those, but i like seein them.

and that chrome was outta this world. didn't look to see who did it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much are tickets and when is the last day of the show?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 08:42 PM~15800529
> *how much are tickets and when is the last day of the show?
> *


14 ea at orilleys. don't know about last day, sunday???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 06:34 PM~15800452
> *i still havent made it to vegas in almost 12 yrs....
> *


im surprise u havnt go, thats the place to be


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 07:42 PM~15800529
> *how much are tickets and when is the last day of the show?
> *



i know tickets are $17 and the last day is sunday 11-7. i got an exhibitor pass so i can go everyday, i feel cool. :biggrin: 

or you can come get it if you want, i already went. you get to use the 'special' entrance.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 06:44 PM~15800537
> *im surprise u havnt go, thats the place to be
> *


few years ago i was really wanting to go but after lrm sold out on texas. i stopped supporting them all together. :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 05:45 PM~15799999
> *more conservative folks up there.  prefer that one compared to most lowrider shows.
> *


maybe u should look for a ( conservative forum) to chat, since u look at ur self as a 6'2'' white man now :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 06:45 PM~15800546
> *few years ago i was really wanting to go but after lrm sold out on texas. i stopped supporting them all together.  :dunno:
> *


yup, i know that was fuck up, but still that is probly one of the best lowrider shows


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam latin is white, danny moved out the hood. whats next :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 07:49 PM~15800571
> *dam latin is white, danny moved out the hood. whats next  :biggrin:
> *



you learn spanish and accept your mexican side?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 06:35 PM~15800456
> *you mean like this one?
> 
> 
> ...


very true


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 08:47 PM~15800558
> *maybe u should look for a ( conservative forum) to chat, since u look at ur self as a 6'2'' white man now :biggrin:
> *


don't get butthurt my lil nopalero friend. i enjoy all styles of customizing to vehicles. That's like me telling you "go join a ******* forum since all you do is yap in wet"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 06:49 PM~15800571
> *dam latin is white, danny moved out the hood. whats next  :biggrin:
> *


lol, im looking to buy a 67 camaro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 08:49 PM~15800571
> *dam latin is white, danny moved out the hood. whats next  :biggrin:
> *


ey? what can i say? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 08:50 PM~15800577
> *you learn spanish and accept your mexican side?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:52 PM~15800599
> *don't get butthurt my lil nopalero friend.  i enjoy all styles of customizing to vehicles.  That's like me telling you "go join a ******* forum since all you do is yap in wet"
> *



fkd up :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 06:53 PM~15800610
> *fkd up :roflmao:
> *


almost as fucked up as that bopper green camera u walk around with :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 08:54 PM~15800617
> *almost as fucked up as that bopper green camera u walk around with  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i wanted to say something but didn't want to offend patrick. lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:55 PM~15800620
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i wanted to say something but didn't want to offend patrick.  lol
> *



whats on ur mind?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 06:52 PM~15800599
> *don't get butthurt my lil nopalero friend.  i enjoy all styles of customizing to vehicles.  That's like me telling you "go join a ******* forum since all you do is yap in wet"
> *


 nah, no butthurt here, its all good with me, i can hang in here, and on the wet topic too , if i want, 
bit it does looks like you hang in here and talk about anything , but yet we dnt see you at any lowlow show, only dj :dunno: 
yeah, we know we know, u been there done that 10000 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 07:54 PM~15800617
> *almost as fucked up as that bopper green camera u walk around with  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:machinegun:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 08:56 PM~15800631
> *whats on ur mind?
> *


bitch, you get those seven bills yet? my boy said he won't layaway for the frame, cash money on hand.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 08:57 PM~15800635
> *nah, no butthurt here, its all good with me, i can hang in here, and on the wet topic too , if i want,
> bit it does looks like you hang in here and talk about anything , but yet we dnt see you at any lowlow show, only dj :dunno:
> yeah, we know we know, u been there done that  10000 years ago :biggrin:
> *


yeah don't hang out at lowrider shows since it's always the same cars all up in those. but i'll go out to one to hang out with you so that you can say you hung out with a green eyed blonde hair mexican. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 06:59 PM~15800654
> *yeah don't hang out at lowrider shows since it's always the same cars all up in those.  but i'll go out to one to hang out with you so that you can say you hung out with a green eyed blonde hair mexican.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: pinche latin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:57 PM~15800639
> *bitch, you get those seven bills yet?  my boy said he won't layaway for the frame, cash money on hand.
> *



:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

quieres MADRASOS GUEY O QUE??!?!?!  














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 27 2009, 06:38 PM~15800496
> *:biggrin:  gotta support the local talent homie.
> 
> my lil boy actually wanted to see the car, he spotted it out and wanted me to take pics of it cus he liked the color.  he said it was nice looking.  there was these 2 old white dudes checkin out the paint, and i heard them talkin bout "those really fancy sparkly tops thats gettin real popular"
> *


yea.. that color was a pain in the ass to lay out.. has so much pearl.. but i love it..
thanks for the props.. i wish i could make it.. but i gotta work..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:03 PM~15800689
> *quieres MADRASOS GUEY O QUE??!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: gettin flashbacks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 27 2009, 07:04 PM~15800703
> *yea.. that color was a pain in the ass to lay out.. has so much pearl.. but i love it..
> thanks for the props.. i wish i could make it.. but i gotta work..
> *


tha green bomb looking good wuay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 09:05 PM~15800708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: gettin flashbacks
> *


fuck man i was suppose to leave here 20 min ago, wife prob pissed since i told her i'd take home some take out.  laters loco. I'll log on at home


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:06 PM~15800721
> *fuck man i was suppose to leave here 20 min ago, wife prob pissed since i told her i'd take home some take out.    laters loco.  I'll log on at home
> *


lil addict , lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *NIX CUSTOMS*

i see you creepin :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

i need a buyer for this 5500 obo if like give me a call at 832 396 4062


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 27 2009, 09:53 PM~15801173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, good luck


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 27 2009, 07:53 PM~15801173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need the blue top :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 27 2009, 08:01 PM~15801263
> *looks good, good luck
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

, switches4life, hoppers4life
:uh: :uh: que pasa con la raza :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 27 2009, 06:53 PM~15801173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe rolling herd will buy it!!!!!
ORALE BROWN THERES A CAR FOR U SO U CAN HIT DA STREETS AND GO GET THE PLAQUE... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 27 2009, 07:12 PM~15801366
> *, switches4life, hoppers4life
> :uh:  :uh: que pasa con la raza :cheesy:
> *


QUE ROLLO COMPITA AQUI NOMAS CHILLIN AT HOME CHECKING OUT THE TOPIC, LA MISMA RUTINA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 27 2009, 08:12 PM~15801366
> *, switches4life, hoppers4life
> :uh:  :uh: que pasa con la raza :cheesy:
> *


naranjas loco , chillin 
que onda contigo


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Nov 27 2009, 08:15 PM~15801401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo mismo ya sabes trying to get in the hop pit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 08:49 PM~15800571
> *dam latin is white, danny moved out the hood. whats next  :biggrin:
> *


i miss hood already. nothing but chinos areound here.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2009, 08:31 PM~15801516
> *i miss hood already.    nothing but chinos areound here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 27 2009, 08:29 PM~15801502
> *
> lo mismo ya sabes trying to get in the hop pit
> *


let me know, i have the right ingredients for that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2009, 10:31 PM~15801516
> *i miss hood already.    nothing but chinos areound here.
> *


you moved to where vietcongas get their chickenscratch street signs. what did you expect?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 06:54 PM~15800098
> *Got to give Sic props on SCREENZ paintjob, shit was looking good.
> *


AGREED


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 08:36 PM~15801555
> *let me know, i have the right ingredients for that
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 27 2009, 08:42 PM~15801605
> *AGREED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2009, 07:38 PM~15800488
> *nice no doubt but i just cant like anything but lowriders.  i wonder who chromed that back bumper looks like some terminator 2 type shit....liquid metal
> *


Looks like Advanced Plating - Nashville, TN.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 27 2009, 07:29 PM~15801502
> *ta bueno y que hay de nuevo
> 
> 
> ...


GETTING READY TO BUST SOME ASS, YA EL BOILER LES DIO UNA DESCONOSIDA!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 27 2009, 08:58 PM~15801735
> *
> *


el boiler es cabron (no ****) se llama victor y ta chaparro esos son los peligrosos hno: hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 27 2009, 08:59 PM~15801747
> *el boiler es cabron (no ****) se llama victor y ta chaparro esos son los peligrosos  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 , ur talking about rooster right?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 01:14 AM~15795110
> *STREETSEEN
> 
> 
> ...


everyone is on lean :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 27 2009, 03:41 PM~15799509
> *que rollo chaparro!!!  QUE DICEN LOS MEXICAN PRIDE....
> *


aki estamo trabajando en los carros como siempre


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 27 2009, 09:14 PM~15801912
> *:0 , ur talking about rooster right?
> *


tu tocallo guey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 27 2009, 09:20 PM~15801995
> *tu tocallo guey  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 27 2009, 10:42 PM~15801605
> *AGREED
> 
> 
> ...


is that car in texas city???


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*CALL GOOFY FOR MORE INFO 832 213 8219 *


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:03 PM~15800689
> *quieres MADRASOS GUEY O QUE??!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


ay cabron is that you latin estas pesado. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 28 2009, 01:47 AM~15803271
> *ay cabron is that you latin estas pesado. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


a huevo loco. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 27 2009, 09:42 PM~15801605
> *AGREED
> 
> 
> ...


damn that show looks bad ass :cheesy: 
old cars and all of the isle are empty


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 28 2009, 01:50 AM~15803298
> *damn that show looks bad ass :cheesy:
> old cars and all of the isle are empty
> *


the reason it looks like that is because you don't have 30,000 ghetto folks trying to be rappers and models cramming the joint. there was one booth with a wannabe rapper trying to hustle his cds, but i think the white folks told him to act civilized or else. lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2009, 01:04 AM~15803390
> *the reason it looks like that is because you don't have 30,000 ghetto folks trying to be rappers and models cramming the joint.  there was one booth with a wannabe rapper trying to hustle his cds, but i think the white folks told him to act civilized or else.  lol
> *


post pics (of the cars)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 28 2009, 02:05 AM~15803398
> *post pics (of the cars)
> *


how about i get you a childs ticket from orilleys so that you can skip your ass to the show?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 28 2009, 01:08 AM~15803410
> *how about i get you a childs ticket from orilleys so that you can skip your ass to the show?
> *


i go to the yob all weekend :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Nov 27 2009, 08:42 PM~15801605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep..
dude lives out there


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2009, 03:17 AM~15803878
> *right click saved
> 
> yep..
> ...


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 27 2009, 09:42 PM~15801605
> *AGREED
> 
> 
> ...


clean mofo


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 11:48 PM~15803278
> *a huevo loco.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 28 2009, 03:24 AM~15804134
> *clean mofo
> *


 q.vo homie lla asia tiempo que no entrabas a layitlow :wave:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks its come a long way in one year!!  Thinking of doing a lowrider next :0 When I first cleaned it and drove it all I could think of was the clip from Sunday driver


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 28 2009, 11:30 AM~15805513
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh: 








me regalo9 de navidad pal brown :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 28 2009, 12:10 PM~15805741
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ERES GACHO WAY, 
:no: :no:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 28 2009, 08:10 AM~15804392
> *q.vo homie lla asia tiempo que no entrabas a layitlow  :wave:
> *


q vole loco nombre es q a veces andan agravados por aqui


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 28 2009, 12:47 PM~15805919
> *q vole loco nombre es q a veces andan agravados por aqui
> *


a veses nonbre es casi to el tiempo.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 28 2009, 12:52 PM~15805951
> *a veses nonbre es casi to el tiempo.
> *


este topic deberia llamarse, los peleoneros de houston :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 28 2009, 02:10 PM~15806056
> *este topic deberia llamarse, los peleoneros de houston :biggrin:
> *


*man cuando valla para houston me voy a tener que poner un chaleko de anti balas... y me ak * :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Nov 28 2009, 01:15 PM~15806078
> *man cuando valla para houston me voy a tener que poner un chaleko de anti balas... y me ak  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: y no se te olvide el casco


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 28 2009, 01:10 PM~15806056
> *este topic deberia llamarse, los peleoneros de houston :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 28 2009, 02:10 PM~15806056
> *este topic deberia llamarse, los peleoneros de houston :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 28 2009, 02:17 PM~15806087
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: y no se te olvide el casco
> *


y un carro blindado


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 27 2009, 07:57 PM~15800639
> *bitch, you get those seven bills yet?  my boy said he won't layaway for the frame, cash money on hand.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: no wonder your hittin me up for that over priced armrest....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2009, 08:31 PM~15801516
> *i miss hood already.    nothing but chinos areound here.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 28 2009, 03:56 PM~15806638
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao: no wonder your hittin me up for that over priced armrest....
> *



i aint hittin you up for shit bitch. take your jew ass somewhere else to lowball some other dipshit ******.

i already told you, i don't need the motherfucker, but i'll keep it forever before i sell it you.

and if you can get it cheaper, then buy the motherfucker, i don't need to hear you whine and cry about my price. this country is great, if you don't like something, go somewhere else fucker.

stop askin about it, cus you ain't gettin it. not even for what i'm askin, better yet, if somebody else wants it, i'll sell it cheaper to them just because.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 28 2009, 03:58 PM~15806948
> *
> *


QUOVOLE SENOR REY DE LAS CALLES :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 05:40 PM~15806851
> *i aint hittin you up for shit bitch.  take your jew ass somewhere else to lowball some other dipshit ******.
> 
> i already told you, i don't need the motherfucker, but i'll keep it forever before i sell it you.
> ...


ay guey! ay guey! ay guey!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 03:40 PM~15806851
> *i aint hittin you up for shit bitch.  take your jew ass somewhere else to lowball some other dipshit ******.
> 
> i already told you, i don't need the motherfucker, but i'll keep it forever before i sell it you.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: let me have it.....just so I can stash it and he won't get it :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Nov 28 2009, 11:10 AM~15805741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 04:40 PM~15806851
> *i aint hittin you up for shit bitch.  take your jew ass somewhere else to lowball some other dipshit ******.
> 
> i already told you, i don't need the motherfucker, but i'll keep it forever before i sell it you.
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 28 2009, 05:53 PM~15807568
> *QUOVOLE SENOR REY DE LAS CALLES :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: need some of your hydro magic call me a.s.a.p


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 28 2009, 10:20 PM~15809732
> *:0  :0  i need a set too!!! :biggrin:
> 
> que rollo loco...
> ...


 que pasa tony


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 28 2009, 11:07 PM~15810114
> *LOL!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: need some of your hydro magic call me a.s.a.p
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

whats up hoppers4life


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

SLIM youve seen this one?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=382284&st=0


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 12:23 AM~15810223
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


q onda homeboy q rollo listo pa el domingo


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 28 2009, 10:08 PM~15810125
> *que pasa tony
> *


que rollo compita!! call me when u get a chance homie


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Nov 29 2009, 08:02 AM~15811613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2009, 11:30 AM~15811892
> *  EMPIRE WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1484980712.html
OBO


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2009, 09:43 AM~15811962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Nov 29 2009, 01:26 AM~15810925
> *q onda homeboy q rollo listo pa el domingo
> *


YA SAVES :yes:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO DISPLAY THERE RIDE OR BIKE... THIS IS NOT ONLY FOR HLC MEMBERS..THIS IS A EXIBITION SHOW ONLY... IF INTERESTED ON DISPLAYING OR FOR MORE INFO CALL ME ASK FOR GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AND DONATE A GIFT FOR THOSE WHO NEED HELP THIS YR.*

ALSO THERE ARE TWO MORE LOWRIDER EVENTS IN HOUSTON THAT ARE DOING SOMETHING FOR THE KIDS IF YOU DO NOT KNOW ABOUT.

*LATIN FANTASY C.C. ANNUAL TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW ON DEC. 13TH AT PEP BOYS OFF 610 CALL SHORTYS SHOP FOR MORE INFO 713 880 3119*
*
AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15812409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam....too clean.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15812409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt get any cleaner than that


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2009, 12:37 PM~15812202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2009, 11:32 AM~15812181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 05:38 PM~15814788
> *:worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 07:38 PM~15814788
> *:worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 05:38 PM~15814788
> *:worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


All dat fuckin money in dat interior....and a fuckin chain wheel :uh:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

FOR SALE
1982 Cadillac Coupe Deville 
with a 90 out font clip and tail lights.
I pulled off the body moldings, 
but I still have them they just need to be redone.
It runs and drives good.
It blows cold A/C.
























~needs divers front side filler under light 
~needs a paint job
~needs interior body work


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 29 2009, 06:38 PM~15815828
> *FOR SALE
> 1982 Cadillac Coupe Deville
> with a 90 out font clip and tail lights.
> ...


$400 and your killing me ***!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 29 2009, 10:03 PM~15816140
> *$400 and your killing me ***!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

$401.95


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 29 2009, 10:03 PM~15816140
> *$400 and your killing me ***!!
> *


your not over that shit about the rims :biggrin: you can come get them if you like but its going to be $150 for you :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 29 2009, 07:16 PM~15816326
> *your not over that shit about the rims  :biggrin:  you can come get them if you like but its going to be $50 for you  :biggrin:
> *


 COOL I'LL PICK THEM UP ASAP!!!


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 29 2009, 10:24 PM~15816435
> *COOL I'LL PICK THEM UP ASAP!!!
> *


 :buttkick: stop being a bitch :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 29 2009, 10:27 PM~15816483
> *:buttkick:  stop being a bitch  :biggrin:
> *


man you a big fucking kid, you know that  

but your all ways be my bitch :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

Is der any vid of the hop at los magnificos dis year?


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 29 2009, 11:32 AM~15812181
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 29 2009, 08:05 PM~15816983
> *
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHEN IS THE BAYTOWN CHRISTMAS PARADE?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 29 2009, 11:14 PM~15817080
> *WHEN IS THE BAYTOWN CHRISTMAS PARADE?
> *


friday :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Nov 29 2009, 08:20 PM~15817146
> *friday :biggrin:
> *


   CAN WE ROLL AGAIN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Nov 29 2009, 08:45 PM~15816732
> *Is der any vid of the hop at los magnificos dis year?
> *


any?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Nov 29 2009, 08:45 PM~15816732
> *Is der any vid of the hop at los magnificos dis year?
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just got back from 59 and little york, cool place to hang out, but its full of fucking train horns, and stupid laud ass outdoor speakers, 
on the good side, there was a few lolows :cheesy: 
LOW INC DROVE HIS 1995 LINCONL, AND EASY HOP OVER 40'', HE CLOWN THE SHIT OUT OF EVERYBODY THERE, 
on the way back he was hoppin on the FREEWAY DOING ABOUT 65, he is a lil crazy u know, now thats what the king of the streets is all about


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

o yeah, (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 29 2009, 11:30 PM~15817260
> *   CAN WE ROLL AGAIN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: 
of course!!

AINT NO HATERS IN THA BAY!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 10:04 PM~15817700
> *just got back from 59 and little york, cool place to hang out, but its full of fucking train horns, and stupid laud ass outdoor speakers,
> on the good side, there was a few lolows :cheesy:
> LOW INC DROVE HIS 1995 LINCONL, AND EASY HOP OVER 40'', HE CLOWN THE SHIT OUT OF EVERYBODY THERE,
> ...


i should of went..didnt know if they still went out there..i been ridin the chevy all weekend..

me, htown majicos, budda, and the new club"straight outta texas" went to westhiemer last sat night...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2009, 03:40 PM~15806851
> *i aint hittin you up for shit bitch.  take your jew ass somewhere else to lowball some other dipshit ******.
> 
> i already told you, i don't need the motherfucker, but i'll keep it forever before i sell it you.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u finally let him have it!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2009, 10:18 PM~15817902
> *i should of went..didnt know if they still went out there..i been ridin the chevy all weekend..
> 
> me, htown majicos, budda, and the new club"straight outta texas" went to westhiemer last sat night...
> *


yall need to go there, , how was westhimer last night?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2009, 11:18 PM~15817907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u finally let him have it!!!!
> *



fuck dat *****


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2009, 11:18 PM~15817907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u finally let him have it!!!!
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: lol ok dave..u wanna play..  dont get all butthurt in all


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 29 2009, 10:41 PM~15818297
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick: lol ok dave..u wanna play..  dont get all butthurt in all
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 10:27 PM~15818058
> *yall need to go there, , how was westhimer last night?
> *


ill go after i get my set up back in..
aint no fun ridin with a bunch of switch happy fools and all you got is a switch cord connected to some invisible pumps..

but westhimer was pretty pack.. hou tx riders showed up deep, players paridse came like 15 deep..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2009, 10:46 PM~15818376
> *ill go after i get my set up back in..
> aint no fun ridin with a bunch of switch happy fools and all you got is a switch cord connected to some invisible pumps..
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 30 2009, 12:41 AM~15818288
> *fuck dat *****
> *


orrllys


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2009, 10:18 PM~15817902
> *i should of went..didnt know if they still went out there..i been ridin the chevy all weekend..
> 
> me, htown majicos, budda, and the new club"straight outta texas" went to westhiemer last sat night...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I SAW THA ELCO ON WESTHEIMER THAT REAR END IT LOOKS LIKE IS READY TO HOP


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 29 2009, 10:49 PM~15818439
> *orrllys
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 06:38 PM~15814788
> *:worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the idea since every thing is custom, but they should of cut the rear seats down. and that fiber glass shit behind it is wack.. where they going for a roadster look on a lowrider with that thing?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 11:05 AM~15812409
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THAT'S MADMAX'S IMPALA FROM UCE C.C. FROM SACRAMENTO, CALIFAS CAR'S CLEAN AS HELL.*


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 10:04 PM~15817700
> *just got back from 59 and little york, cool place to hang out, but its full of fucking train horns, and stupid laud ass outdoor speakers,
> on the good side, there was a few lolows :cheesy:
> LOW INC DROVE HIS 1995 LINCONL, AND EASY HOP OVER 40'', HE CLOWN THE SHIT OUT OF EVERYBODY THERE,
> ...


like my good friend downy would say " just a bucket with a little bounce" :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2009, 10:46 PM~15818376
> *ill go after i get my set up back in..
> aint no fun ridin with a bunch of switch happy fools and all you got is a switch cord connected to some invisible pumps..
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no need to hide anything we got the real " magic "....... " boilers MAGIC"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 10:56 PM~15818566
> *i like the idea since every thing is custom, but they should of cut the rear seats down. and that fiber glass shit behind it is wack.. where they going for a roadster look on a lowrider with that thing?
> *


oh , we are sorry mr lowrider expert, :roflmao:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 29 2009, 11:05 PM~15818698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no need to hide anything we got the real " magic "....... " boilers MAGIC"
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 29 2009, 11:05 PM~15818698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no need to hide anything we got the real " magic "....... " boilers MAGIC"
> *


oh no, i didnt do anything to ur car, plus i dnt have magic, U DID IT ON UR OWN, 
U HAVE BRAGGING RIGHTS :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

and i cant forget about Vasquez coustoms :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 30 2009, 12:05 AM~15818698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no need to hide anything we got the real " magic "....... " boilers MAGIC"
> *


some one give this man some pom poms









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 29 2009, 11:14 PM~15818801
> *and i cant forget about  Vasquez coustoms :biggrin:
> *


THATS IT RITE THERE :biggrin: , vazquez customs


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2009, 12:10 AM~15818754
> *oh , we are sorry mr lowrider expert,   :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 11:15 PM~15818808
> *some one give this man some pom poms
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt say anything, low inc is on the streets hittin switches, and u at home dreaming and looking on layitow, with a sema car on ur avitar :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2009, 12:20 AM~15818849
> *i wouldnt say anything, low inc is on the streets hittin switches, and u at home dreaming and looking on layitow, with a sema car on ur avitar :uh:  :uh:
> *


awww shit you got butthurt over a joke :rofl:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 11:15 PM~15818808
> *some one give this man some pom poms
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey homie your the fucking chearleader, fuck you you dont know me get a fucken car then talk, but for the mean while hold on to your pom poms bitch and dont need to keep writing shit come see me ill fuck you up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 11:21 PM~15818866
> *awww shit you got butthurt over a joke :rofl:
> *


  wtf, :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe is you lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 29 2009, 11:24 PM~15818893
> *hey homie your the fucking chearleader, fuck you you dont know me get a fucken car then talk, but for the mean while hold on to your pom poms bitch and dont need to keep writing shit come see me ill fuck you up
> *


hay guey!!, dnt worrie about it carlos, the lil punk is only 4 feet, he is insignificant :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 30 2009, 12:24 AM~15818893
> *hey homie your the fucking chearleader, fuck you you dont know me get a fucken car then talk, but for the mean while hold on to your pom poms bitch and dont need to keep writing shit come see me ill fuck you up
> *


hno: serious business, the internet is.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

u see , he is just a lil kid that dnt have nothing to do but dream and trying to make peps mad,


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 11:26 PM~15818917
> *hay guey!!, dnt worrie about it carlos, the lil punk is only 4 feet, he is insignificant :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 no guey, pinche vato nomas les gusta hablar a lo pendejo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

te estoy diciendo, no le vaya a dar una chinga al mocosillo, mejor cuenta asta diez, despues de mirar tu carro brincar, no deverias de encabronarte nada mas por un escuincle, nos vemos alrato homie  :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 30 2009, 12:30 AM~15818952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn your really mad :cheesy: your acting noob, everyone talks shit in this topic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

u know what was really funny, pancho with the grren cutlass, the current king of the streets holder, after he saw low inc car hop, he lookd at me and said, order me that bladder this week, homie wants to take it from me :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE+Nov 29 2009, 10:54 PM~15818526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hide what.. wtf u talkin about..
i dont have magic in my car either..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 11:27 PM~15818921
> *hno: serious business, the internet is.....
> *


see you done got these ****** started..
i hate houston


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2009, 11:43 PM~15819048
> *that whole frame is ready to hop..
> but im not ready to hop it
> 
> ...


sic, we know damn well u gona click those switches once u have ur set up back in there :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 30 2009, 12:45 AM~15819067
> *see you done got these ****** started..
> i hate houston
> *


what you talking about? someone was going to say anyways
they been here long enough that know that what ever is said here is a joke, but what ever


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 11:41 PM~15819034
> *  thats the only thing good to do in this topic
> 
> damn your really mad :cheesy: your acting noob, everyone talks shit in this topic
> *


you ever see write shit about you no, because i dont know you and you dont know me or kick it with me so show some respect!!!


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 11:45 PM~15819069
> *sic, we know damn well u gona click those switches once u have ur set up back  in there :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 29 2009, 11:45 PM~15819069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


butthurt syndrome is spreading


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 11:39 PM~15819013
> *te estoy diciendo, no le vaya a dar una chinga al mocosillo, mejor cuenta asta diez, despues de mirar tu carro brincar, no deverias de encabronarte nada mas por un escuincle, nos vemos alrato homie  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


por que no sedejan de mamadas que el king i el king mis guevos.i nos ablan para sacar el monte carlos . los 40 que esta asiendo me los meto por los guevos . cuando i donde . no cambies de combersasion presiosa :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2009, 11:47 PM~15819082
> *what you talking about? someone was going to say anyways
> they been here long enough that know that what ever is said here is a joke, but what ever
> *


now thats the perfect avi for you


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2009, 11:51 PM~15819120
> *
> 
> butthurt syndrome is spreading
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 30 2009, 12:52 AM~15819126
> *now thats the perfect avi for you
> *


i had to change since you didnt like the other one


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 29 2009, 11:52 PM~15819125
> *por que no sedejan de mamadas  que el king i el king  mis guevos.i nos ablan para sacar  el monte carlos .  los  40 que  esta  asiendo me los meto por los guevos .  cuando  i donde . no cambies de combersasion  presiosa :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no mames brown, es mas deja que tony hable pr su carro, tu nomas hechale porras :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 29 2009, 11:55 PM~15819150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no mames brown, es mas deja que tony hable pr su carro, tu nomas hechale porras :biggrin:
> *


 no estamos ablando de quien es el carro estamos ablando de brincar que 40 puro pedo .. o si es sierto cuando ok no quieren jugar .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 29 2009, 11:58 PM~15819182
> *no estamos ablando de quien es el carro  estamos ablando de brincar  que  40  puro pedo  .. o si es sierto cuando  ok no quieren jugar .
> *


 hno:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 29 2009, 11:58 PM~15819182
> *no estamos ablando de quien es el carro  estamos ablando de brincar  que  40  puro pedo  .. o si es sierto cuando  ok no quieren jugar .
> *


mira homie con mucho respeto pero ustedes disen que ese carro esto y eso i que les hablen, no ay nesecida de hablar le a nadie si tu carro es un " street car " como ustedes dicen entonces porque el carro nunca anda en la calle jugando?????????????? mi carro es el que esta pegando 40 pulgadas y con 155-80-13, v8 no piston o bladder como una vez te dije en el show en el armadillo flea market, accuerdate... y ademas, no tengo leaf springs enfrente o standards enfrente y reverse atras cuando quieras te dejo ver mi cajuela, no traigo peso que esconder sin offender!!! cuando quieran los brincamos...sin exusas  y como te dije, con mucho respeto y sin offender...para mi esto es solo un juego


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 30 2009, 12:22 AM~15819349
> *mira homie con mucho respeto pero ustedes disen que ese carro esto y eso  i que les hablen, no ay nesecida de hablar le a nadie si tu carro es un " street car " como ustedes dicen entonces porque el carro nunca anda en la calle jugando??????????????  mi carro es el que esta pegando 40 pulgadas y con 155-80-13, v8 no piston o bladder como una vez te dije en el show en el armadillo flea market, accuerdate... y ademas, no tengo leaf springs enfrente o standards enfrente y reverse atras cuando quieras te dejo ver mi cajuela, no traigo peso que esconder sin offender!!! cuando quieran los brincamos...sin exusas   y como te dije, con mucho respeto y sin offender...para mi esto es solo un juego
> *


C u soon on scale n street any rims tires n pumps no excuses u know how it goes. Este carro siempre anda en la calle asta el jale beumont n back left n right. Peace out


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

Q ONDA CARLOS ANDAN BRAVOS POR AQUI Y UN SALUDO AL VASQUEZ CUSTOMS AL RATON LE GUSTA EL QUESO


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Nov 30 2009, 12:22 AM~15819349
> *mira homie con mucho respeto pero ustedes disen que ese carro esto y eso  i que les hablen, no ay nesecida de hablar le a nadie si tu carro es un " street car " como ustedes dicen entonces porque el carro nunca anda en la calle jugando??????????????  mi carro es el que esta pegando 40 pulgadas y con 155-80-13, v8 no piston o bladder como una vez te dije en el show en el armadillo flea market, accuerdate... y ademas, no tengo leaf springs enfrente o standards enfrente y reverse atras cuando quieras te dejo ver mi cajuela, no traigo peso que esconder sin offender!!! cuando quieran los brincamos...sin exusas   y como te dije, con mucho respeto y sin offender...para mi esto es solo un juego
> *


yo no me aguito homie yo se que nomas es un juego . tu nomas dinos a donde bas a ir ajugar el fin de seman para ir .si entre el boiler i tony ablamos pendejadas es por que ya nos conosemos de mucho tiempo atras.no semos de problemas homie nomas queremos jugar o te aguitas. i si me acuerdo de tu espirimento que me abias platicado . te felisito que te trabajo siempre para delante homie


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 29 2009, 10:13 PM~15818785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  




> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 30 2009, 01:52 AM~15819789
> *yo no me aguito homie  yo se que nomas es un juego  . tu nomas dinos  a donde  bas a ir ajugar el fin de seman  para ir .si entre el boiler i tony ablamos pendejadas  es por que ya nos  conosemos  de mucho tiempo  atras.no semos de problemas homie  nomas queremos jugar  o te aguitas.  i si me acuerdo de tu espirimento que me abias platicado . te felisito que te trabajo siempre para delante homie
> *


  IM STILL GONNA BUST U!! :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Freightliner stolen this past weekend, if you see it or have any info please PM me.

Tag # R9X H22


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 30 2009, 10:15 AM~15820535
> *Freightliner stolen this past weekend, if you see it or have any info please PM me.
> 
> Tag # R9X H22
> ...


that's what he gets for parking his shit at home. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 30 2009, 01:51 AM~15819120
> *
> 
> butthurt syndrome is spreading
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2009, 08:39 AM~15820663
> *that's what he gets for parking his shit at home.  lol
> *



Wasn't parked at home...it was actually at a truck parking.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 29 2009, 10:14 PM~15817080
> *WHEN IS THE BAYTOWN CHRISTMAS PARADE?
> *



 dec 4 its on friday, line up stars at 5;30 pm
let me know if yall coming down for it or txt mr eriko.....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 30 2009, 08:04 AM~15820802
> * dec 4 its on friday, line up stars at 5;30 pm
> let me know if yall coming down for it or txt mr eriko.....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Nov 30 2009, 10:52 AM~15820733
> *Wasn't parked at home...it was actually at a truck parking.
> *


no full coverage insurance? some mojado probably stole it and currently stripping it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sup losers


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i know that is does not have over 95XXX miles on it, its like new all over you got to see it. It is my friends car but i know he is asking $3500 for what he is asking it good for what you get. it is in texas city tx, 77590 you can call me at 832-359-1300 ask me for james or 409-443-4267 black.. if you need more pic call me or pm me and ill get it for you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man pea green holdin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Nov 30 2009, 03:27 PM~15823090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if insides are clean no oil leaks and ac works its worth 3500 IMO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2009, 04:55 PM~15823773
> *if insides are clean no oil leaks and ac works its worth 3500 IMO
> *


i just hate pea green. if it had t-tops i'd give color a pass though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2009, 04:55 PM~15823773
> *if insides are clean no oil leaks and ac works its worth 3500 IMO
> *


yes,yes, and YES all of it works


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*CALL GOOFY FOR MORE INFO 832 213 8219 *


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got some all chrome 13 4 sale if u want give me a call at 832 396 4062 ask4 300


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 30 2009, 07:45 PM~15826113
> *        :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










 WHATZ CONDON HOMES :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

WHO DA FUK IS BAYTOWN 281 C.C.?....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

looking on craiglist and found this ad :uh: 

*Please Help a Family out with Christmas (Port Aransas Tx)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-11-28, 1:54PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


hi please help out this family with Christmas we are struggleing like alot of people only getting our bills paid we have two deserving kids and we do NOT have the money to get them anything for Christmas this year. I know that sounds horible but we are barely getting our rent paid. Last year we were in the process of moving and the kids only got a pair of shoes for Christmas and my son got a little pack of cars in his stocking and my daughter got a cheap baby doll. This year they are older my son is 6 and my daughter is 4 and they want to ask santa for some stuff this year ( we told them we missed santa at the mall last year. this year they have been telling me we cant miss santa this year. Anyway I am desperate for someone to help us with their Christmas this year. My daughter wants a Loving Family doll house and a disney princess baby staition they sell it at sams club, and any little play sets at wal mart she begs me for them like the my little poney big play sets. My son is asking santa for a 100 wat electric scooter ( I know I am in big trouble they are like 100.00 someone pleeese help ) also he wants a remote controlled BIG truck. Any items you would like to donate you can mail to our po box we can not recieve mail in our trailer park there is not an office set up with mail here. Thank you and God Bless all who even read this or pray for us. 


Location: Port Aransas Tx 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1485588655*


i just cant belive people actually put themselves out like that....i mean she didnt even just ask for anything, she gave specifics :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

i want these JORDAN RETRO XI SPACE JAMS FOR XMAS.... :cheesy:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2009, 09:03 PM~15826302
> *looking on craiglist and found this ad :uh:
> 
> Please Help a Family out with Christmas (Port Aransas Tx)
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2009, 07:06 PM~15826332
> *i want these JORDAN RETRO XI SPACE JAMS FOR XMAS.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


There's shoes in that pic???? :dunno: :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2009, 07:03 PM~15826302
> *looking on craiglist and found this ad :uh:
> 
> Please Help a Family out with Christmas (Port Aransas Tx)
> ...




SOME PEOPLE REALLY NEED IT HOMIE.... FOR THERE KIDS PEOPLE WOULD DO ANYTHING TO KEEP EM HAPPY.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 30 2009, 07:13 PM~15826399
> *SOME PEOPLE REALLY NEED IT HOMIE.... FOR THERE KIDS PEOPLE WOULD DO ANYTHING TO KEEP EM HAPPY.
> *


then tell them to get a fuckin job.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 30 2009, 08:13 PM~15826399
> *SOME PEOPLE REALLY NEED IT HOMIE.... FOR THERE KIDS PEOPLE WOULD DO ANYTHING TO KEEP EM HAPPY.
> *


not specifics....if she would have said "any toy will do" then yea maybe

but to start naming products :uh: ...she should have put the locations where to get them from too.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2009, 07:17 PM~15826453
> *then tell them to get a fuckin job.
> *


They aperantly do........but still ain't enuff.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2009, 07:21 PM~15826499
> *not specifics....if she would have said "any toy will do" then yea maybe
> 
> but to start naming products :uh: ...she should have put the locations where to get them from too.
> *


they did, said sam's lol id love to help but im not amember of sam's club, oh well


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 30 2009, 07:21 PM~15826503
> *They aperantly do........but still ain't enuff.
> *


cancel their internet connection for 2 months and they have the money to buy christmas, just my 2 cents...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

now that i think about it...what the fuck she doing at Sams club or walmart if she aint got no money...i know it aint grocery shopping with them high ass prices :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2009, 08:24 PM~15826528
> *cancel their internet connection for 2 months and they have the money to buy christmas, just my 2 cents...
> *


good point :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2009, 07:24 PM~15826528
> *cancel their internet connection for 2 months and they have the money to buy christmas, just my 2 cents...
> *


How u know they got internet..???? Could be using somebody elses internet just to post dat.....:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

BAYTOWN 281 C.C DA NU CARCLUB IN BAYTOWN FUCK ALL THE HEATERS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 30 2009, 07:00 PM~15826278
> *WHO DA FUK IS BAYTOWN 281 C.C.?....
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WHY EVERYONE IN BAYTOWN SO ANGRY?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2009, 08:19 PM~15827194
> *WHY EVERYONE IN BAYTOWN SO ANGRY??  :biggrin:
> *


cause all the cops lookin for mr teardrop..
crazy cracker runnin froms the laws...


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 30 2009, 08:00 PM~15826278
> *WHO DA FUK IS BAYTOWN 281 C.C.?....
> *



 Don't hate homes we always been around such as ( latinos unidos in 85
now Latin Cartel,then as mystical Illusion,then Low Impressions, but Now as familia
yea its FAMILIA AND CLOSES FRIENDS FROM CHILD HOOD and all we do now
ITS REPRESENT FROM WERE WE ARE AND THATS THE DIRTY BAY (BAYTOWN 281) AND WE DO IT WITH OUR KIDS TO SHOW THEM TO HAVE PRIDE IN THEIR 
RIDES AND BE TRUE LOW RIDERS NOT HATERS...........peace........................................................................
WIZARD IV Dont hate,,,, appriciate   



BAYTOWN 281 car/bike Familia


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 30 2009, 08:33 PM~15827392
> * Don't hate homes we always been around such as ( latinos unidos in 85
> now Latin Cartel,then as mystical Illusion,then Low Impressions, but Now as familia
> yea its FAMILIA AND CLOSES FRIENDS FROM CHILD HOOD and all we do now
> ...


  WUT UP WIZARD


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*CALL GOOFY FOR MORE INFO 832 213 8219 *


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2009, 09:19 PM~15827194
> *WHY EVERYONE IN BAYTOWN SO ANGRY??  :biggrin:
> *



 whats up goof ,,,not everyone just the ones that think their shit
dont stink.........




:biggrin: its the holidays i guess......... :biggrin: 


BAYTOWN 281 car/bike Familia


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2009, 09:34 PM~15827412
> *  WUT UP WIZARD
> *



chillin like a villen  
see u at the toy drive.................


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 30 2009, 08:44 PM~15827553
> *chillin like a villen
> see u at the toy drive.................
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ANYONE GOT INFO ON SOHO PARADE THIS SAT??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2009, 08:47 PM~15827605
> * ANYONE GOT INFO ON SOHO PARADE THIS SAT??
> *


its this weekend.. hmmm..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 30 2009, 07:25 PM~15826544
> *good point :biggrin:
> *


BORRACHOS KREW
  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 30 2009, 09:13 PM~15826399
> *SOME PEOPLE REALLY NEED IT HOMIE.... FOR THERE KIDS PEOPLE WOULD DO ANYTHING TO KEEP EM HAPPY.
> *


she better drop them trailer park panties in exchange.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2009, 09:16 PM~15827998
> *she better drop them trailer park panties in exchange.
> *


 :uh: :uh: THE POSTED YOUR GREATEST HIT ON YOUTUBE GUEY 




te avientas guey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2009, 10:47 PM~15827605
> * ANYONE GOT INFO ON SOHO PARADE THIS SAT??
> *


yeah noe headong up the marching band in the parade with his magical tuba :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 30 2009, 09:54 PM~15826869
> *BAYTOWN 281 C.C  DA NU CARCLUB IN BAYTOWN FUCK ALL THE HEATERS
> *


 :uh: 
fuck all the guns?
or did u mean HATERS? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 30 2009, 10:32 PM~15827388
> *cause all the cops lookin for mr teardrop..
> crazy cracker runnin froms the laws...
> *


 :uh: 
:ugh: 
:nono:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 12:11 AM~15829566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats you?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 30 2009, 06:24 PM~15826528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IS THAT U?? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 1 2009, 01:35 AM~15830415
> * IS THAT U?? :biggrin:
> *


yeah, i have a nice car huh :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 30 2009, 11:36 PM~15830424
> *yeah, i have a nice car huh  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NO SEAS MAMON PINCHE CHAPARRO!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 1 2009, 01:38 AM~15830441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: NO SEAS MAMON PINCHE CHAPARRO!!!!
> *


entonces porque chingados preguntas :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2009, 12:26 AM~15830325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope dat lift fails n dat 58 falls on top of dat guys 60 parkedbelow it  yea...I'm hattin so wat :angry: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin: TUESDAY!


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO DISPLAY THERE RIDE OR BIKE... THIS IS NOT ONLY FOR HLC MEMBERS..THIS IS A EXIBITION SHOW ONLY... IF INTERESTED ON DISPLAYING OR FOR MORE INFO CALL ME ASK FOR GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AND DONATE A GIFT FOR THOSE WHO NEED HELP THIS YR.*

ALSO THERE ARE TWO MORE LOWRIDER EVENTS IN HOUSTON THAT ARE DOING SOMETHING FOR THE KIDS IF YOU DO NOT KNOW ABOUT.

*LATIN FANTASY C.C. ANNUAL TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW ON DEC. 13TH AT PEP BOYS OFF 610 CALL SHORTYS SHOP FOR MORE INFO 713 880 3119*
*
AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 30 2009, 11:22 PM~15828078
> *:uh:  :uh: THE POSTED YOUR GREATEST HIT ON YOUTUBE GUEY
> 
> 
> ...


my #1 fan streetchow was sitting next to me con los 'chorts


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 1 2009, 07:47 AM~15831601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I fought that dude uko at golden gloves in 04....lost in a split decision


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

C58e5E5ty_Y&feature=relate


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 10:02 AM~15831668
> *I fought that dude uko at golden gloves in 04....lost in a split decision
> *


pics?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2009, 08:16 AM~15831726
> *pics?
> *


I have the video....somewhere....hard to see me....the ropes block my skinny ass body.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 08:13 AM~15831712
> *C58e5E5ty_Y&feature=relate
> *


Wtf??? :roflmao:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Choppin on blades !!! MAYNE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 08:28 AM~15831806
> *Wtf??? :roflmao:
> *


full version

pVqME7ts4Ns&feature=related


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tKKxPtP6XjQ&feature=related

special ed freestyle?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 1 2009, 10:32 AM~15831837
> *Choppin on blades !!! MAYNE
> 
> 
> ...


homeboy got the limo of bikes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:rant:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 09:41 AM~15831906
> *tKKxPtP6XjQ&feature=related
> 
> special ed freestyle?
> *


 :roflmao: classic!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 1 2009, 12:52 PM~15833072
> *:rant:
> *


si


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO DISPLAY THERE RIDE OR BIKE... THIS IS NOT ONLY FOR HLC MEMBERS..THIS IS A EXIBITION SHOW ONLY... IF INTERESTED ON DISPLAYING OR FOR MORE INFO CALL ME ASK FOR GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AND DONATE A GIFT FOR THOSE WHO NEED HELP THIS YR.*

*AN UPDATE FOR THE H.L.C. TOYDRIVE: IF ANYONE WANTS TO DONATE USED CHILDREN CLOTHING (BABY, TODDLER, YOUNG CHILDREN OR ALSO FEMALE ADULT CLOTHING) THEY'LL ACCEPT THAT SINCE THEY DISTRIBUTE THAT AMONG FAMILIES WHO CAN'T AFFORD TO BUY NEW CLOTHING. BABY/CHILDREN WINTER JACKETS ALSO ACCEPTED. MAKE SURE YOU BOX IT UP AND PLEASE NO USED UNDERWEAR!!! TEJANOHITSRADIO DOT COM HAS ALREADY RAISED ALMOST $200.00 AND TOYS FROM THE LISTENERS ALREADY AND HOPE TO RECIEVE MORE IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS. WE'VE GOT THAT COMMERCIAL RUNNING DAY AND NIGHT TIL THE DAY OF THE EVENT AND ALSO THE DJ'S PROMOTING IT.

THANKS,
LATIN*

ALSO THERE ARE TWO MORE LOWRIDER EVENTS IN HOUSTON THAT ARE DOING SOMETHING FOR THE KIDS IF YOU DO NOT KNOW ABOUT.

*LATIN FANTASY C.C. ANNUAL TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW ON DEC. 13TH AT PEP BOYS OFF 610 CALL SHORTYS SHOP FOR MORE INFO 713 880 3119*
*
AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got some good used drawls? but it says they dont accept that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 03:22 PM~15834386
> *i got some good used drawls? but it says they dont accept that.
> *


female??? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no mine...... :biggrin: 


burnouts are minimal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 03:26 PM~15834412
> *no mine...... :biggrin:
> burnouts are minimal
> *


hrny's? oh wait, she dont wear none


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 02:26 PM~15834412
> *no mine...... :biggrin:
> burnouts are minimal
> *



15lbs worth?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Date for the KIDS MEALS HOUSTON Christmas party is Dec. 17th (Thursday).

TIME: 10:00am-1Pm (party starts at 11 but you may want to get there early to set up)
ADDRESS: 4810 Yale Street, 77018

KIDS MEALS HOUSTON is inviting Lowriders to show up on that day if possible to show your vehicles to the children who will be there recieving the gifts that were donated by H.L.C. & other lowrider car clubs + solo riders.

Thanks,
GM*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 1 2009, 03:26 PM~15834412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 1 2009, 01:27 PM~15834428
> *15lbs worth?
> *


reviving lowriding


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just to clarify because i want to give some toys, cuz the lone luvs the kids, are the toys supposed to be wrapped already? or?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 03:38 PM~15834534
> *just to clarify because i want to give some toys, cuz the lone luvs the kids, are the toys supposed to be wrapped already? or?
> *


unwrapped


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 01:31 PM~15834468
> *reviving lowriding
> *


fuck lowridin.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2009, 01:47 PM~15834627
> *unwrapped
> *


cool cuz i was thinking there might be some sick people out there, giving wrapped up stuff that is a prank.....unwrapped is good for me


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 03:38 PM~15834534
> *just to clarify because i want to give some toys, cuz the lone luvs the kids, are the toys supposed to be wrapped already? or?
> *


o' step-daddy of the year actin ass *****


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2009, 02:27 PM~15835029
> *o' step-daddy of the year actin ass *****
> *


knowing kenny ...he prolly giving away the step kids present.........all for a tax write off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 1 2009, 02:27 PM~15835029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good idea


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 04:28 PM~15835039
> *knowing kenny ...he prolly giving away the step kids present.........all for a tax write off
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *LONE STAR STATE*


:0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 02:31 PM~15834468
> *reviving lowriding
> *



back to da 90's?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 1 2009, 05:29 PM~15835717
> *back to da 90's?
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2009, 01:26 PM~15834412
> *no mine...... :biggrin:
> burnouts are minimal
> *


:roflmao:

13" burnouts..
or 26"s


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Nov 30 2009, 09:54 PM~15826869
> *BAYTOWN 281 C.C  DA NU CARCLUB IN BAYTOWN FUCK ALL THE HEATERS*


IM WIT U HOMMIE,FUK'EM ALL!!!!! ITZ HATTERS THO...LOL :biggrin: 


I GUESS NEW PPL,GOIN THRU A FACE,TRYIN TO START SUMTHIN NEW IN THA BAY...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 30 2009, 10:33 PM~15827392
> * Don't hate homes we always been around such as ( latinos unidos in 85
> now Latin Cartel,then as mystical Illusion,then Low Impressions, but Now as familia
> yea its FAMILIA AND CLOSES FRIENDS FROM CHILD HOOD and all we do now
> ITS REPRESENT FROM WERE  WE ARE AND THATS THE DIRTY BAY (BAYTOWN 281) AND O.B.T XIII LOL *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 1 2009, 07:37 PM~15837054
> *IM WIT U HOMMIE,FUK'EM ALL!!!!!  ITZ HATTERS THO...LOL :biggrin:
> I GUESS NEW PPL,GOIN THRU A FACE,TRYIN TO START SUMTHIN NEW IN THA BAY...
> *


"Haters"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 1 2009, 05:37 PM~15837054
> *IM WIT U HOMMIE,FUK'EM ALL!!!!!  ITZ HATTERS THO...LOL :biggrin:
> I GUESS NEW PPL,GOIN THRU A FACE,TRYIN TO START SUMTHIN NEW IN THA BAY...
> *


U didn't put a Z at the end of hatters.....it just ain't da same wwithout it...HATTERZZ LOLZZZZZ




:ugh:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 1 2009, 06:47 PM~15837161
> *DONT FORGET THA GANGTA PART HOMES,O.B.T XIII  LOL
> *



 its gangSta (what ever homes I never forget the streets were i grow up
even if i dont live in getto no more...) and its not nothing new we always been
low riding cuz its our way of life SO dont hate and dont start no shit
you woulnt be able to finish....... (I paint,air brush,modify cars& trucks any thing
and i do it with my kids to show them to appreciate the automobiles..and to take
pride on what they do.......)so do me a favor and dont bring YOUR GANGSTA SHIT
HERE ............
........... :nicoderm: peace ....WIZARD IV


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin: MAN I DIDN'T KNOW THAT BY GETTING TOGETHER
CON CAMARADAS AND FAMILIA WAS GOING TO START SOME 
HATTING COMOTION IN THE DIRTY BAY..BUT THEY HAVE NEVER BEEN
THE ONLY CLUB IN THE BAY>>>>> LIKE I SAID WE ALWAYS BEEN HERE
IF U LIKE IT OR NOT BAYTOWN 281 ITS HERE TO STAY AND F***K
THEM HATTERZZZZ


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wats new....


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

que onda wizard whos talking shit


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

whatz up Mr eriko  

ready pal parade


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 1 2009, 07:34 PM~15837706
> *que onda wizard whos talking shit
> *



 Yepez........ but like i said we always been here, SO F***K 
them hatterzzzzz


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

fuck them


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick: hno: :wow: :werd: :loco: :h5: :x: :rant: :rant: :rant: 

PURO BROTHERLY LOVE IN THE DIRTY BAY<<<<<<
DAM LOS HOLIDAYS


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

im just going back to my garage and keep working on my 65.......
zzzzzzzzzz ya... al raton le gusta el queso,,


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 1 2009, 08:34 PM~15837706
> *que onda wizard whos talking shit
> *


Ima letcha make it... But I got a feelin somebody els isn't


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 1 2009, 04:21 PM~15835643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 1 2009, 08:34 PM~15837706
> *que onda wizard whos talking shit
> *


Ima letcha make it... But I got a feelin somebody els isn't


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2009, 05:51 PM~15837195
> *"Haters"
> *


hattin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

Que se vallan ala verga a quien no le guste pero BAYTOWN 281 C.C yego para quedarse


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 1 2009, 07:47 PM~15837863
> *Ima letcha make it... But I got a feelin somebody els isn't
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: DDDDZZZZZZZZZZ NUUUTTZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Q-VO BIGJ81 aka medallas or CHICO


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 1 2009, 08:07 PM~15838088
> *:machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


nothing just here chilling at the house watching a movie


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 1 2009, 08:47 PM~15837863
> *Ima letcha make it... But I got a feelin somebody els isn't
> *


SUP SLIM,WHY DO MUTHAFUKAS ALWAYZ GET BOOTY HURT WHEN A MUTHAFUKA SPEAKS THA TRUTH?!!!.....FUK THEM BITCH AZZ HATTERRRZZZZZZZ!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Its official ****** from the bay can't spell for shit. DjLatin already spelled out "hater" for you guys and yall keep fuckin it up. And why are yall so hostile? Keep that shit on that side of the bridge.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 07:40 PM~15838535
> *Its official ****** from the bay can't spell for shit. DjLatin already spelled out "hater" for you guys and yall keep fuckin it up. And why are yall so hostile? Keep that shit on that side of the bridge.
> *


THE HARTMAN BRIDGE..OR THE *HATER*MAN BRIDGE??? :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Wassup Hugo, ready for Saturday ?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:45 PM~15838590
> *THE HARTMAN BRIDGE..OR THE HATERMAN BRIDGE???  :biggrin:
> *



Either one, knock that bridge down for all I care.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 07:47 PM~15838624
> *Either one, knock that bridge down for all I care.
> *


WOAH...HOLD UP THERE STREET FIGHTER...LOOKS LIKE SOME ISNT IN THE HOLIDAY SPIRT.. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:51 PM~15838665
> *WOAH...HOLD UP THERE STREET FIGHTER...LOOKS LIKE SOME ISNT IN THE HOLIDAY SPIRT.. :biggrin:
> *



show palace burn down???


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 1 2009, 08:32 PM~15838443
> *SUP SLIM,WHY DO MUTHAFUKAS ALWAYZ  GET BOOTY HURT WHEN A MUTHAFUKA SPEAKS THA TRUTH?!!!.....FUK THEM BITCH AZZ HATTERRRZZZZZZZ!!
> *








 DAM HOLIDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 1 2009, 07:52 PM~15838685
> *show palace burn down???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:51 PM~15838665
> *WOAH...HOLD UP THERE STREET FIGHTER...LOOKS LIKE SOME ISNT IN THE HOLIDAY SPIRT.. :biggrin:
> *



Aww man I'm good I'm just fuckin with these fools. These ****** just coming out the blue talkin all that shit for no reason to nobody like they runnin shit. And as for what Patrick said ,don't even play like that!


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2009, 08:51 PM~15838665
> *WOAH...HOLD UP THERE STREET FIGHTER...LOOKS LIKE SOME ISNT IN THE HOLIDAY SPIRT.. :biggrin:
> *



 ITS THE HOLIDAYS SPIRIT OR BEEN ON THE UNEMPLOYMENT TO LONG


HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM
SIDE JOB CUSTOMS & BAYTOWN 281 C C


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 1 2009, 07:52 PM~15838685
> *show palace burn down???
> *


I heard nix has his own vip section at show palace ????? True or not nix???? :0 :0


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 09:01 PM~15838794
> *I heard nix has his own vip section at show palace ????? True or not nix???? :0 :0
> *


That's how the fuck I roll. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 08:01 PM~15838794
> *I heard nix has his own vip section at show palace ????? True or not nix???? :0 :0
> *


THATS WHY HES CALLED THE GRAND KING..THATS HIS PALACE... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 07:59 PM~15838775
> *Aww man I'm good I'm just fuckin with these fools. These ****** just coming out the blue talkin all that shit for no reason to nobody like they runnin shit. And as for what Patrick said ,don't even play like that!
> *


 :biggrin: ..I HEAR YA HOMIE... WUT TIME PARADE START SAT??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2009, 09:09 PM~15838928
> *:biggrin: ..I HEAR YA HOMIE... WUT TIME PARADE START SAT??
> *


Call me for details I don't want these " hatterzzzz"(lol) to know. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2009, 09:45 PM~15838590
> *THE HARTMAN BRIDGE..OR THE HATERMAN BRIDGE???  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 09:05 PM~15838856
> *That's how the fuck I roll. :biggrin:
> *



ha, mayne where do i get a guest pass :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 1 2009, 09:08 PM~15838912
> *THATS WHY HES CALLED THE GRAND KING..THATS HIS PALACE... :biggrin:
> *


From GRAND KING of Lowriding to GRAND KING of my palace. Where you at Pat?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Dec 1 2009, 09:47 PM~15838624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poppin' bottles of sprite all nite


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 09:16 PM~15839029
> *From GRAND KING of Lowriding to GRAND KING of my palace. Where you at Pat?
> *



this fool. i'm at the house waitin on the call to hit the VIP room at SP :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 08:16 PM~15839029
> *From GRAND KING of Lowriding to GRAND KING of my palace. Where you at Pat?
> *


lol..i remember when Pat gave u that name.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

its DETAILS homie get it right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 10:05 PM~15838856
> *That's how the fuck I roll. :biggrin:
> *


my bday coming up and ole granpappy latin will be off harris county paper and ready to spend some time with the hatchetwounds at da palace :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....DETAILS...lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15839043
> *lol..i remember when Pat gave u that name.... :biggrin:
> *



yea we were reminiscing of that last tuesday....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh memories. :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2009, 07:59 PM~15837981
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Dec 1 2009, 08:05 PM~15838856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nombre....were gona take ur ass to a retirement home so u can have fun.....might throw ur disc out of place fuckin wit them young whores...:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15839040
> *they'll still have the fairy.    unless someone sinks that too
> poppin' bottles of sprite all nite
> *


Forgot about that damn ferry. I nominate you to take care of that 

I love sprite :cheesy:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15839051
> *its    DETAILS  homie  get it right
> *


 :uh: there' is a difference in a typing error & just not knowing how to spell.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 1 2009, 10:23 PM~15839135
> *Nombre....were gona take ur ass to a retirement home so u can have fun.....might throw ur disc out of place fuckin wit them young whores...:0 :biggrin:
> *


it will be worth it. :buttkick:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15839042
> *this fool.  i'm at the house waitin on the call to hit the VIP room at SP :biggrin:
> *


Your day will come.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 10:24 PM~15839144
> *Forgot about that damn ferry. I nominate you to take care of that
> 
> I love sprite  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 09:27 PM~15839201
> *Your day will come.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 1 2009, 09:24 PM~15839151
> *:uh: there' is a difference in a typing error & just not knowing how to spell.
> *



 excuses or escusas it s all good :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

last time i went they passed my i.d around and started laughing...
then they started searching and i asked them why? and they said they needed to see if i brought my pacifier, then told me the sesame street gang was in there, that i need to watch out :tears:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2009, 09:29 PM~15839235
> *last time i went they passed my i.d around and started laughing...
> then they started searching and i asked them why? and they said they needed to see if i brought my pacifier, then told me the sesame street gang was in there, that i need to watch out  :tears:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 1 2009, 09:24 PM~15839151
> *:uh: there' is a difference in a typing error & just not knowing how to spell.
> *


Don't even bother. I already tried gettin through to these fools.......FAIL!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2009, 10:29 PM~15839235
> *last time i went they passed my i.d around and started laughing...
> then they started searching and i asked them why? and they said they needed to see if i brought my pacifier, then told me the sesame street gang was in there, that i need to watch out  :tears:
> *


surprised they didn't charge you $300 to get in, lmao!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2009, 09:35 PM~15839324
> *surprised they didn't charge you $300 to get in, lmao!
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2009, 10:36 PM~15839332
> *:banghead:
> *


i can still hear my wife say "that dumbass paid $300 for that crap?" lmao!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 1 2009, 08:17 PM~15839042
> *this fool.  i'm at the house waitin on the call to hit the VIP room at SP :biggrin:
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downforce+Nov 30 2009, 10:15 AM~15820535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


musta been tha SA homie...... couldnt have been you Mr. Redbull :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 1 2009, 08:32 AM~15831837
> *Choppin on blades !!! MAYNE
> 
> 
> ...


Just seen that dude off tidwell and 59 ridin in the rain mayne


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2009, 11:12 PM~15841396
> *dman thats a nice fld classic too...
> not funny :|
> 
> ...


Ain't even have to say no names....ol guilty consience sex in da champagne room ass ***** :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2009, 01:33 AM~15841643
> *Ain't even have to say no names....ol guilty consience sex in da champagne room ass ***** :roflmao: :roflmao
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: 



:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2009, 11:35 PM~15841659
> *:roflmao:  :nono:
> :cheesy:
> *


Caught red handed :0 pinche sucio!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 
'59 El Camino with a working top


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=512790


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I was lookin all over for this topic! fuckin mods moved a bunch of shit around :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought htown topic was deleted :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

STILL GOT SUM SQ. HAD CAR FOR 5MO AND WHAT U SEE HAS BEEN DONE IN THE LAST 3MO SO THE CAR IS NOT PLAYED OUT. GUESS MONEY IS TIGHT IF NOT GONE BY SUPER BOWL JUST GOING 2 KEEP IT N LIFT IT AND ADD IT 2 DA COLLECTION


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 1 2009, 11:12 PM~15841396
> *dman thats a nice fld classic too...
> *


Found it without the wheels, stereo and video equipment.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ah hell the topic got moved, lol


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

need some 155/80/13 white wall tires what shop or store has good prices ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 09:19 AM~15843160
> *STILL GOT SUM SQ. HAD CAR FOR 5MO AND WHAT U SEE HAS BEEN DONE IN THE LAST 3MO SO THE CAR IS NOT PLAYED OUT. GUESS MONEY IS TIGHT IF NOT GONE BY SUPER BOWL JUST GOING 2 KEEP IT N LIFT IT AND ADD IT 2 DA COLLECTION
> *


how much are tickets? not really into cutty's and if won would flip it.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2009, 06:52 AM~15843025
> *i thought htown topic was deleted  :0
> *


THEY SHOULDA.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:30 AM~15843560
> *THEY SHOULDA.....
> *


no mames guey. i am trying to refresh my reading of espanol by reading all of the hopper yapping. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 08:31 AM~15843569
> *no mames guey.  i am trying to learn espanol by reading all of the hopper yapping.  :biggrin:
> *


LAYITLOW SIN BARRERAS????? :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Dec 2 2009, 09:03 AM~15843354
> *need some 155/80/13 white wall tires what shop or store has good prices ?
> *


pepboys


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

29.99


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2009, 09:57 AM~15843795
> *29.99
> *


not $25 anymore??? i just bought some 3 months ago


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:35 AM~15843592
> *LAYITLOW SIN BARRERAS?????  :biggrin:
> *


si


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 09:08 AM~15843388
> *how much are tickets?  not really into cutty's and if won would flip it.
> *


150 a sq there you go bro if u win it flip it, u know u will make a lick off of it GOTA SPEND MONEY TO MAKE MONEY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

150 a square kinda steep, just sayin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:30 AM~15844148
> *150 a sq there you go bro if u win it flip it, u know u will make a lick off of it    GOTA SPEND MONEY TO MAKE MONEY
> *


gawddamn! we're in a reccession, lmao!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i bought a $250 square for superbowl. pays off big if i win.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2009, 10:40 AM~15844258
> *150 a square kinda steep, just sayin
> *


if its for 100 sqs

150x100=$15000
thats alot of cash


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 2 2009, 11:58 AM~15844465
> *if its for 100 sqs
> 
> 150x100=$15000
> ...


what's the payout out of the 15,000? I know the car costed $ to build, but agree, that's a grip of change.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 2 2009, 09:58 AM~15844465
> *if its for 100 sqs
> 
> 150x100=$15000
> ...


1500 FOR A GBODY.......STEEP.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 2 2009, 12:15 PM~15844677
> *1500 FOR A GBODY.......STEEP.
> *


x2


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 08:19 AM~15843160
> *STILL GOT SUM SQ. HAD CAR FOR 5MO AND WHAT U SEE HAS BEEN DONE IN THE LAST 3MO SO THE CAR IS NOT PLAYED OUT. GUESS MONEY IS TIGHT IF NOT GONE BY SUPER BOWL JUST GOING 2 KEEP IT N LIFT IT AND ADD IT 2 DA COLLECTION
> *



r u supost 2b working (TXT ME)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone leme borrow that 1 fiddy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 2 2009, 09:58 AM~15844465
> *if its for 100 sqs
> 
> 150x100=$15000
> ...


thats not alot of cash for you.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2009, 01:39 PM~15845861
> *someone leme borrow that 1 fiddy
> *


interest would be steep..but ok


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2009, 11:57 PM~15841190
> *x2 :yes:
> *



squares not allowed at sp :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO DISPLAY THERE RIDE OR BIKE... THIS IS NOT ONLY FOR HLC MEMBERS..THIS IS A EXIBITION SHOW ONLY... IF INTERESTED ON DISPLAYING OR FOR MORE INFO CALL ME ASK FOR GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AND DONATE A GIFT FOR THOSE WHO NEED HELP THIS YR.*

<span style=\'color:red\'>AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2009, 02:40 PM~15846668
> *:cheesy:
> *


que onda chompiras


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 01:46 PM~15846737
> *que onda chompiras
> *


sup Gabe! notta whole lot. jus here at work tryin to stay awake.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2009, 12:40 PM~15846668
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup balla :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 2 2009, 01:52 PM~15846825
> *sup balla :0  :biggrin:
> *


balla?!? ill have some change when you pay me!!! :roflmao: 

i know i meant to get back at ya but i dont have a phone! lost all my #'s. :angry: gonna go get another one tonight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2009, 02:48 PM~15846760
> *sup Gabe! notta whole lot. jus here at work tryin to stay awake.
> *


x2 how's mr. hnybrneyz jr doing? :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 02:07 PM~15847032
> *x2 how's mr. hnybrneyz jr doing?  :biggrin:
> *


who!?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2009, 01:10 PM~15847081
> *who!?!?! :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 


and whats this regional lowriders shit?


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Dec 2 2009, 02:27 PM~15847335
> *:uh:
> and whats this regional lowriders shit?
> *


oh hell. :roflmao:

mr. hny brn eyz....will need to change your name to ex mr hny brn eyz soon.  

:rofl:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 11:03 AM~15844520
> *what's the payout out of the 15,000?  I know the car costed $ to build, but agree, that's a grip of change.
> *


PAYOUT IS $6000 CASH PLUS THE CAR N IF I WOULD DROP THE PRICE OF THE SQ. I WOULD DROP THE PAYOUT PLUS I DONT THINK THE PERSON THAT WINS THE CAR WONT BE DISAPOINTED FOR $150


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2009, 03:33 PM~15847389
> *oh hell. :roflmao:
> 
> mr. hny brn eyz....will need to change your name to ex mr hny brn eyz soon.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

DAMN, you get rid of your vatos during xmas and after valentines, go figure. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 03:51 PM~15847613
> *PAYOUT IS $6000 CASH PLUS THE CAR N IF I WOULD DROP THE CAST OF THE SQ. I WOULD DROP THE PAYOUT PLUS I DONT THINK YHE PERSON THAT WINS THE CAR WONT BE DISAPOINTED FOR $150
> *


I'll think about it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 02:51 PM~15847620
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> DAMN, you get rid of your vatos during xmas and after valentines, go figure.  lol
> *


 :roflmao: where do you get your info from latin?!?

i was actually tryin to hold out til my bday but i dunno.... :roflmao:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2009, 01:53 PM~15847648
> *:roflmao: where do you get your info from latin?!?
> 
> i was actually tryin to hold out til my bday but i dunno.... :roflmao:
> *



That is your problem right there........most guys won't treat you right if you're holding out on them. 

Does SixfoSS still have the record for quickest dump by La Hrny?


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

ILL POST SUM PICS OF THE CAR 3MO AGO N U TELL ME WHAT U THINK ITS WORTH AND WHEN I GOT, IT HAD CLEAN INT. JUST HAD THE INT REDONE BEFORE THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW AND THE MURALS,NEONS,SYSTEM ETC.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 2 2009, 02:59 PM~15847720
> *That is your problem right there........most guys won't treat you right if you're holding out on them.
> 
> Does SixfoSS still have the record for quickest dump by La Hrny?
> *


im talkin bout holdin out on dumpin his azz!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

uh...me and Ellie were only jus friends and still are jus friends.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 2 2009, 03:59 PM~15847720
> *That is your problem right there........most guys won't treat you right if you're holding out on them.
> 
> Does SixfoSS still have the record for quickest dump by La Hrny?
> *


oh man..here we go.. home wrecka talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2009, 04:02 PM~15847761
> *im talkin bout holdin out on dumpin his azz!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> uh...me and Ellie were only jus friends and still are jus friends.
> *


yeah aight.. divorce afterwards was just coincidence huh? :scrutinize:


and can you blame her.. her husband spending time with a "friend" that dont wear chonies. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Q-VO...MY H-TOWN RAZA...  713...


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 2 2009, 03:59 PM~15847720
> *That is your problem right there........most guys won't treat you right if you're holding out on them.
> 
> Does SixfoSS still have the record for quickest dump by La Hrny?
> *


He only got as far as Bryan, TX


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 04:12 PM~15847877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would have been better left like that, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 03:02 PM~15847766
> *oh man..here we go.. home wrecka talk
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 03:05 PM~15847794
> *yeah aight..    divorce afterwards was just coincidence huh?    :scrutinize:
> and can you blame her..  her husband spending time with a "friend" that dont wear chonies.  just sayin' namsayin'
> *


hey! i had nothin to do with that man's home life situation! :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 03:12 PM~15847879
> *He only got as far as Bryan, TX
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 02:07 PM~15847814
> *Q-VO...MY H-TOWN RAZA...  713...
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15847887
> *would have been better left like that, but that's just my opinion.
> *


U MIGHT B RIGHT I JUST GOT A WILD HAIR N SAID FUCK IT LETS SEE HOW IT COMES OUT BUT JUST LIKE EVERYONES CAR SUM PPL GOING 2 LIKE IT N SUM R NOT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 04:20 PM~15847970
> *U MIGHT B RIGHT I JUST GOT A WILD HAIR N SAID FUCK IT LETS SEE HOW IT COMES OUT BUT JUST LIKE EVERYONES CAR SUM PPL GOING 2 LIKE IT N SUM R NOT
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15847887
> *would have been better left like that, but that's just my opinion.
> *


JUST DO THE MATH WHAT DO U THINK THE CAR WAS WORTH 3MO AGO WHEN IT WAS WHITE N KNOW 3MO. LATER WITH THE STUFF I HAVE PUT ON FROM WHEELS TO NEW BANDANA TOP,EURO CLIP N REMEBER NOT 2 MANY T-TOPS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2009, 04:16 PM~15847920
> *hey! i had nothin to do with that man's home life situation! :no:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 03:35 PM~15848115
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 2 2009, 12:25 PM~15845659
> *r u supost  2b working  (TXT ME)
> *


2day is my lil grls b-day n wanted 2 spend the day with her,oh n needed sum time off since i havent had no tme off lol :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 2 2009, 04:37 PM~15848129
> *:biggrin:
> *


moved into new place. come by one day, i'll let you do some cleaning.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 04:28 PM~15848052
> *JUST DO THE MATH WHAT DO U THINK THE CAR WAS WORTH 3MO AGO WHEN IT WAS WHITE N KNOW 3MO. LATER WITH  THE STUFF I HAVE PUT ON FROM WHEELS TO NEW BANDANA TOP,EURO CLIP N REMEBER NOT 2 MANY T-TOPS
> *


for someone into that, it would be worth it.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 03:45 PM~15848212
> *moved into new place.    come by one day, i'll let you do some cleaning.
> *


already? cool! :thumbsup:

oh and you gots me fked up. i aint cleanin none of your shit! :nono:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 03:45 PM~15848215
> *for someone into that, it would be worth it.
> *


yea i know what u mean belive me there alot of guys that like that red bandana,got 2 other pojects comein out 84 blue cutlass and a black 78m.c sumthing for everybody ill just stick with my old school 48 fleetline


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 05:55 PM~15848298
> *yea i know what u mean belive me there alot of guys that like that red bandana,got 2 other pojects comein out 84 blue cutlass and a black 78m.c sumthing for everybody ill just stick with my old school 48 fleetline
> *


HEY HOMIE U THAT VATO WITH THE BANDANA PATTERN TOP....I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF U.....


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

THIS IS HOW WE GET DOWN OVER HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA...









... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 04:55 PM~15848298
> *yea i know what u mean belive me there alot of guys that like that red bandana,got 2 other pojects comein out 84 blue cutlass and a black 78m.c sumthing for everybody ill just stick with my old school 48 fleetline
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 05:05 PM~15848411
> *THIS IS HOW WE GET DOWN OVER HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA...
> <a target="_blank" href="http://img7.imageshack.us/i/wedding015.jpg/">
> 
> ...


nice, lol


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 06:10 PM~15848452
> *nice, lol
> *


FIXED...LOL..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 05:13 PM~15848481
> *FIXED...LOL..
> *


you two brothers?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 06:15 PM~15848503
> *you two brothers?
> *


? WHAT U MEAN HOMIE?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 05:17 PM~15848521
> *? WHAT U MEAN HOMIE?
> *


PAYASO'S49 

i earned it 

Posts: 5,426
Joined: Apr 2008
*From: NORTH SIDE HOUSTON TX.
Car Club: ~~MAJESTICS~~ NORTH CAROLINA*


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 06:18 PM~15848541
> *PAYASO'S49
> 
> i earned it
> ...


YEAH THATS MY BROTHER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 04:41 PM~15848166
> *2day is my lil grls b-day n wanted 2 spend the day with her,oh n needed sum time off since i havent had no tme off lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
damn ***** u aint got to explain nutting to these *****'s they want a chance to win theyll get a sq. if not fuck it cut that bitch up and bring it out for easter!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 04:05 PM~15848411
> *THIS IS HOW WE GET DOWN OVER HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA...
> 
> 
> ...



more people should put it down like that here


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz+Dec 2 2009, 04:48 PM~15848236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bowtie :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 05:19 PM~15848546
> *YEAH THATS MY BROTHER.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 06:27 PM~15848632
> *oh, but you said you'd shave my back..but you cant pick up a broom?  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 04:27 PM~15848632
> *oh, but you said you'd shave my back..but you cant pick up a broom?  :uh:
> *


LOL! you got me fked up. i never said that shit!! :barf:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 03:05 PM~15848411
> *THIS IS HOW WE GET DOWN OVER HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA...
> 
> 
> ...


yes sirrr . :biggrin: 
































































me & my brother infamous 704 we get down HOUSTON stlyle in NC.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 04:23 PM~15848591
> *:uh:
> damn ***** u aint got to explain nutting to these *****'s they want a chance to win theyll get a sq. if not fuck it cut that bitch up and bring it out for easter!! :biggrin:
> *


just remindin this ppl that it does take money n time 2 build this cars specialy in 3mo as a street car


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Nov 30 2009, 09:33 PM~15827392
> * Don't hate homes we always been around such as ( latinos unidos in 85
> now Latin Cartel,then as mystical Illusion,then Low Impressions, but Now as familia
> yea its FAMILIA AND CLOSES FRIENDS FROM CHILD HOOD and all we do now
> ...


dnt think the man was hatin just a plain question..no need to get angry or upset over it a plain response would of been good.............. :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 07:08 PM~15849152
> *yes sirrr . :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 03:58 PM~15848327
> *HEY HOMIE U THAT VATO WITH THE BANDANA PATTERN TOP....I'VE BEEN TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF U.....
> *


n heres one, yea bro just hit me up on my cell call or text


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 07:13 PM~15849212
> *n heres one, yea bro just hit me up on my cell call or text
> *


I DONT HAVE UR CELL HOMIE...CAN U PM ME UR NUMBER?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 03:27 PM~15848632
> *oh, but you said you'd shave my back..but you cant pick up a broom?  :uh:
> nice bowtie :ugh:
> *


how about this one. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

fuck it here's more pics of the~~ aztek49~~


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 07:21 PM~15849297
> *fuck it here's more pics of the~~ aztek49~~
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk baytown!! 


just sayin'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 2 2009, 09:02 AM~15843843
> *not $25 anymore???  i just bought some 3 months ago
> *


yea 3 months ao i bought some for caprice at 25..

last month i bought some for elco.. and them hoes went up to 29


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 2 2009, 10:58 AM~15844465
> *if its for 100 sqs
> 
> 150x100=$15000
> ...


n this is what happens when sumone starts 2 think negative n over think its not like one person is puttin in all the money,its like the latto so if u played n won it for 150 would u give me the rest what u tought the car was worth?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 05:23 PM~15848591
> *:uh:
> damn ***** u aint got to explain nutting to these *****'s they want a chance to win theyll get a sq. if not fuck it cut that bitch up and bring it out for easter!! :biggrin:
> *


calm down miklo, $150.00 is an investment in these days and need all the info we can get. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 06:21 PM~15849297
> *fuck it here's more pics of the~~ aztek49~~
> 
> 
> ...


more pics of la rukita :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 05:12 PM~15849905
> *more pics of la rukita  :cheesy:
> *


here u go big homie latin. :cheesy: 
















































































lla son todas homie. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Bay89, PAYASO'S49, NIX CUSTOMS,[email protected]


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 06:24 PM~15849338
> *fk baytown!!
> just sayin'
> *


.
HATTER....

just sayin'


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Alot of people take layitlow serious......... maybe they need to stay away from the internate............... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 06:29 PM~15850116
> *Alot of people take layitlow serious......... maybe they need to stay away from the internate............... :biggrin:
> *


..........dont be sccured, its all in fun


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 05:21 PM~15849297
> *fuck it here's more pics of the~~ aztek49~~
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna trade?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 05:31 PM~15850139
> *..........dont be sccured, its all in fun
> *



Oh I know its all fun n games until, peoples feelings get hurt....lol.

LIL SERIOUS BUISNESS.....................................

You know Im not scurred........................................


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 06:26 PM~15850057
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Bay89, PAYASO'S49, NIX CUSTOMS,[email protected]
> *


Wassup boy. Pm me ur boys #


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2009, 05:32 PM~15850152
> *Wanna trade?
> *


4 what?????


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 06:33 PM~15850158
> *Oh I know its all fun n games until, peoples feelings get hurt....lol.
> 
> LIL SERIOUS BUISNESS.....................................
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 06:36 PM~15850214
> *4 what?????
> *


1962 impala 2dr hardtop


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2009, 05:39 PM~15850249
> *1962 impala 2dr hardtop
> *


no thanks homie thats my dream bomb truck .  but go ahead and post some pics of the 62 anyways .


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 06:41 PM~15850288
> *no thanks homie thats my dream bomb truck .   but go ahead and post some pics of the 62 anyways .
> *


Nice truck anyway


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2009, 06:32 PM~15850152
> *Wanna trade?
> *



awwwwww shit... :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2009, 05:44 PM~15850330
> *Nice truck anyway
> *


thanks .  wheres the pics of the 62.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 07:31 PM~15850139
> *..........dont be sccured, its all in fun
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 08:47 PM~15850390
> *thanks .   wheres the pics of the 62.
> *


..PICS..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 07:47 PM~15850390
> *thanks .   wheres the pics of the 62.
> *


let me know if you run into some wrap arounds & sunvisor for a '53 bel air hardtop out there in el monte.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 06:52 PM~15850454
> *let me know if you run into some wrap arounds & sunvisor for a '53 bel air hardtop out there in el monte.
> *



you don't have a bomb :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 06:48 PM~15850403
> *..PICS..
> *


Can't post pix from my phone.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 05:52 PM~15850454
> *let me know if you run into some wrap arounds & sunvisor for a '53 bel air hardtop out there in el monte.
> *


ill check around homie.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2009, 05:56 PM~15850524
> *Can't post pix from my phone.
> *


try to get some we might trade u never know. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 2 2009, 07:53 PM~15850487
> *you don't have a bomb :uh:
> *


lmao, i've posted up pics left and right, not ashamed to post up what i got and people have seen it, lol


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 06:24 PM~15849338
> *fk baytown!!
> just sayin'
> *


 :uh: 
fuck u *****
jus saying!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 07:33 PM~15850158
> *Oh I know its all fun n games until, peoples feelings get hurt....lol.
> 
> LIL SERIOUS BUISNESS.....................................
> ...


i dont get my drill bck im gunna hunt ur ass down like the cops and that convict :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 06:12 PM~15850789
> *i dont get my drill bck im gunna hunt ur ass down like the cops and that convict :0  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah like the cops n convict............. will never catch me then


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 03:41 PM~15848166
> *2day is my lil grls b-day n wanted 2 spend the day with her,oh n needed sum time off since i havent had no tme off lol  :biggrin:
> *



 Orale ,,,,,happy b day 2 your lil girl


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 08:15 PM~15850826
> *Yeah like the cops n convict............. will never catch me then
> *


 :nono: 
i know where ya live ill b :machinegun: at ya front door :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

here you go nick


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 05:10 PM~15849171
> *dnt think the man was hatin just a plain question..no need to get angry or upset over it  a plain response would of been good.............. :biggrin:
> *



 WHO DA FUK IS BAYTOWN 281 C.C.?.... 
HERE WE GO AGAIN <<< I don't think by asking asi es un right way
or the hate way ,,I judge it the way i see it ,,,,,,,,,,,
peace......



DAM THE HOLIDays :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 07:28 PM~15851005
> *here you go nick
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dawg.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 2 2009, 06:28 PM~15851005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 any pics of interior, trunk & motor.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 2 2009, 05:24 PM~15849338
> *fk baytown!!
> just sayin'
> *



 :dunno: :dunno: its not were u from , its were u at....
like mr teardrop said FK U :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15851091
> *:0  :0  :0  any pics of interior, trunk & motor.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 .....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 07:33 PM~15851091
> *:0  :0  :0  any pics of interior, trunk & motor.
> *


Ill get some for you tomorrow.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 06:31 PM~15850139
> *..........dont be sccured, its all in fun
> *



X 100  :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 06:10 PM~15849171
> *dnt think the man was hatin just a plain question..no need to get angry or upset over it  a plain response would of been good.............. :biggrin:
> *



DONT EVEN WORRY BOUT THAT FOO JOSE,NO WONDER HES A FKN ROLLERS ONLY REJECT!!!!I SAY IT HOW I SEE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2009, 06:36 PM~15851128
> *Ill get some for you tomorrow.
> *


gracias bro.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 08:39 PM~15851165
> *DONT EVEN WORRY BOUT THAT FOO JOSE,NO WONDER HES A FKN ROLLERS ONLY REJECT!!!!I SAY IT HOW I SEE IT... :biggrin:
> *


ay guey!


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 07:39 PM~15851165
> *DONT EVEN WORRY BOUT THAT FOO JOSE,NO WONDER HES A FKN ROLLERS ONLY REJECT!!!!I SAY IT HOW I SEE IT... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: WHY so SERIOUS ,your butt hole hurts,
know ur stories before u put ur foot in ur mouth,,
peace :biggrin: 



:biggrin: DAM,DAM LOS HOLIDAYS IN THE DIRTY BAY


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 07:43 PM~15851241
> *ay guey!
> *





X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2009, 07:07 PM~15850697
> *lmao, i've posted up pics left and right, not ashamed to post up what i got and people have seen it, lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 2 2009, 06:28 PM~15851016
> * WHO DA FUK IS BAYTOWN 281 C.C.?....
> HERE WE GO AGAIN <<< I don't think by asking  asi es un right way
> or the hate way ,,I judge it the way i see it ,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...



That dont mean nothing wrong fool, a example is like when we all say......

" who the fuck is that or who drive that fuckin car"..... im just saying.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 2 2009, 07:33 PM~15851091
> *:0  :0  :0  any pics of interior, trunk & motor.
> *



cars clean homie


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 08:39 PM~15851165
> *DONT EVEN WORRY BOUT THAT FOO JOSE,NO WONDER HES A FKN ROLLERS ONLY REJECT!!!!I SAY IT HOW I SEE IT... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
:0 
that ***** said A FUCKIN ROLLERZ REJECT!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

3 Members: Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Mr.Teardrop


Baytown's Finest


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:39 PM~15852013
> *3 Members: Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Mr.Teardrop
> Baytown's Finest
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Drop'em, Mr.Teardrop

SUP EMILIO N KAT?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 07:42 PM~15852056
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Drop'em, Mr.Teardrop
> 
> SUP EMILIO N KAT?
> *



Chillin Rob ! Whats the damn deal fool.......................


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Drop'em @ Dec 2 2009, 09:39 PM) 
3 Members: Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Mr.Teardrop
Baytown's Finest


X3


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:44 PM~15852084
> *Chillin Rob ! Whats the damn deal fool.......................
> *



HERE AT THA HOUSE CHILLIN WIT THA FAM....WHATZ UP WIT YA?....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 07:49 PM~15852173
> *HERE AT THA HOUSE CHILLIN WIT THA FAM....WHATZ UP WIT YA?....
> *


Just here on the computer ordering some shit for the car. You know how we do it, if it aint show quality we dont come out and play because we are BAYTOWN'S FINEST


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Members: Drop'em, Mr.Teardrop

Joto.......... did you hear they are giving away $25,000 for the convict.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

Texas Department of Criminal Justice 
Offender Information Detail 


Temporary Assignment-Escape. 

SID Number: 02343173 
TDCJ Number: 00841331 
Name: COMEAUX,ARCADE JOSEPH JR 
Race: B 
Sex: M 
Age: 49 
Maximum Sentence Date: LIFE SENTENCE Cumulative Offenses 
Current Facility: TEMP ASSIGNMENT 
Projected Release Date: NOT AVAILABLE 
Parole Eligibility Date: 2027-10-16 

SPECIAL INFORMATION FOR SCHEDULED RELEASE: 
Scheduled Release Date: Offender is not scheduled for release at this time. 
Scheduled Release Type: Will be determined when release date is scheduled. 
Scheduled Release Location: Will be determined when release date is scheduled. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Offense History: 
Offense Date Offense Sentence Date County Case No. Sentence (Y-MM-DD) 
1983-12-13 INDEC.W/A CHILD 1984-04-23 HARRIS 394711 20-00-00 
1997-06-03 AGG SEX ASLT 1998-05-29 BRAZOS 25,671-361 9999-99-99 
1999-07-11 AGG ASLT W/DEADLY WEAPON 2003-03-14 FORT BEND 32363-A 9999-99-99 
1999-07-11 AGG ASLT W/DEADLY WEAPON 2003-03-14 FORT BEND 32365-A 9999-99-99 



Projected Release Date:

Projected Release Date is the date, which is determined by the TDCJ Institutional Division Records Office, that an offender is projected to be released from incarceration if not released on parole sooner. The calculation of the projected release date is affected by offense title and offense date. 

* If an offender committed their offense prior to 9/1/1996 and their offense is mandatory supervision eligible, the projected release date is calculated as their scheduled release date to mandatory supervision (if not paroled prior to that), when their time credits (flat time served plus good time earned) equal their total sentence. 
* If an offender committed their offense on or after 9/1/1996 and their offense is mandatory supervision eligible, the projected release date is calculated as their scheduled release date to mandatory supervision (if not paroled prior to that), when their time credits (flat time served plus good time earned) equal their total sentence AND the Parole Board has approved their release to mandatory supervision (per the Discretionary Mandatory Supervision law); however, if the Parole Board denies the release on mandatory supervision, the projected release date is recalculated to reflect the same date as the maximum expiration date, which is otherwise known as their discharge date. Subsequent reviews by the Parole Board that result in approval for mandatory supervision release result in the projected release date being recalculated to an earlier date to allow for mandatory supervision release processing to occur. 
* If an offender is incarcerated for an offense that by law is non-mandatory supervision eligible, their projected release date matches their maximum expiration date, when their time credits (flat time only) equals their total sentence and they therefore discharge their sentence when released (if not paroled prior to that). 




Parole Eligibility:

An offender's parole eligibility is determined by the laws in effect on the date the offense was committed, the offense of conviction, and the sentence. The Board of Pardons and Paroles has complete discretion in parole decisions. 

** State Jail offenders are not eligible for parole. 


and this ***** still free!! tdcj vans and buses been in the hood all day


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 2 2009, 07:08 PM~15851587
> *cars clean homie
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 07:54 PM~15852253
> *Texas Department of Criminal Justice
> Offender Information Detail
> 
> ...


Im off Friday.guess Im going hunting in your hood


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:59 PM~15852329
> *Im off Friday.guess Im going hunting in your hood
> *


they got 8 cops and the choper on the tracks right now!!
that ****** in fla. by now


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 08:47 PM~15852134
> *QUOTE(Drop'em @ Dec 2 2009, 09:39 PM)
> 3 Members: Drop'em, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Mr.Teardrop
> Baytown's Finest
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 08:02 PM~15852371
> *they got 8 cops and the choper on the tracks right now!!
> that ****** in fla. by now
> *


That ***** probably wearing a cop uniform by now...... n helping the cops look for a ghost maybe


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:03 PM~15852398
> *That ***** probably wearing a cop uniform by now...... n helping the cops look for a ghost maybe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:04 PM~15852427
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Wuz up Jose......... ready for Friday


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 08:05 PM~15851533
> *That dont mean nothing wrong fool, a example is like when we all say......
> 
> " who the fuck is that or who drive that fuckin car"..... im just saying.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:03 PM~15852398
> *That ***** probably wearing a cop uniform by now...... n helping the cops look for a ghost maybe
> *


shit 16g reward
ill look 4 that ***** myself


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 08:07 PM~15852465
> *shit 16g reward
> ill look 4 that ***** myself
> *



***** they just said $25,000 for him now


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:06 PM~15852446
> *Wuz up Jose......... ready for Friday
> *


hell yea might have to add a snow plow to the bumper though


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:08 PM~15852485
> *hell yea might have to add a snow plow to the bumper though
> *



Shit I will pull it if you need me too :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC, ROBHDZ02
was up bossman?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:07 PM~15852465
> *shit 16g reward
> ill look 4 that ***** myself
> *


u get lost in your own hood though... then we would have to organize a search party to find yo ass too..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15852529
> *u get lost in your own hood though... then we would have to organize a search party to find yo ass too..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:09 PM~15852515
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC, ROBHDZ02
> was up bossman?
> *


chillin....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 08:09 PM~15852515
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC, ROBHDZ02
> was up JEFE?
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:09 PM~15852513
> *Shit I will pull it if you need me too  :biggrin:
> *


ill let u kno 2morrow


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:13 PM~15852595
> *ill let u kno 2morrow
> *



OKAY, just let me know.................


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:08 PM~15852484
> ****** they just said $25,000 for him now
> *


 :ugh: gotta watch out can't get caught, felon on bond looken for a escaped convict for 25g's wit a :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:10 PM~15852529
> *u get lost in your own hood though... then we would have to organize a search party to find yo ass too..
> *


***** i got gps now... :biggrin:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 08:15 PM~15852649
> *:ugh: gotta watch out can't get caught, felon on bond looken for a escaped convict for 25g's wit a :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *



If you see him, call I will take him in so you wont get in trouble......lol. Dont worry I will give you some of the money.................lol......... I promise :biggrin: I have a clean sheet


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 08:18 PM~15852691
> ****** i got gps now... :biggrin:
> *



Yeah cause you had to fight 3 old ladies for them at Wal-MART


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:18 PM~15852695
> *If you see him, call I will take him in so you wont get in trouble......lol. Dont worry I will give you some of the money.................lol......... I promise :biggrin:  I have a clean sheet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:18 PM~15852695
> *If you see him, call I will take him in so you wont get in trouble......lol. Dont worry I will give you some of the money.................lol......... I promise :biggrin:  I have a clean sheet
> *


***** fo 25g's ill put dope on u and turn u in ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:19 PM~15852711
> *Yeah cause you had to fight 3 old ladies for them at Wal-MART
> *


 :uh: :angry: :twak:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:19 PM~15852711
> *Yeah cause you had to fight 3 old ladies for them at Wal-MART
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: "why u fukn with these old ass ladies " ......thats a classic


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Dec 2 2009, 08:20 PM~15852732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:22 PM~15852766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: "why u fukn with these old ass ladies " ......thats a classic
> *


it was 5 old ladies and they shouldn't been in the way!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:22 PM~15852766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: "why u fukn with these old ass ladies " ......thats a classic
> *


Breaking News........................

Grown ass White Male. all tatted up goes banannas on 3 old ladies for a $50 GPS on Black Friday @ Wal-Mart.......... Police said he sucka punched 1 n closelined the other 2


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:25 PM~15852809
> *Breaking News........................
> 
> Grown ass White Male. all tatted up goes banannas on 3 old ladies for a 450 GPS on Black Friday @ Wal-Mart.......... Police said he sucka punched 1 n closelined the other 2
> *


in my defense the bitches wearing blue rags and saggin dickies


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 08:27 PM~15852846
> *in my defense the bitches wearing blue rags and saggin dickies
> *



Whats wrong with Blue rags :angry:


Dem COWBOY colors.................


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:19 PM~15852711
> *Yeah cause you had to fight 3 old ladies for them at Wal-MART
> *


 :roflmao: black eye friday


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:25 PM~15852809
> *Breaking News........................
> 
> Grown ass White Male. all tatted up goes banannas on 3 old ladies for a 450 GPS on Black Friday @ Wal-Mart.......... Police said he sucka punched 1 n closelined the other 2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

By the way it looks tonight BAYTOWN took over this topic. I think we need to open a topic for ourselves and call it BAYTOWN'S FINEST


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:28 PM~15852870
> *Whats wrong with Blue rags  :angry:
> Dem COWBOY colors.................
> *


i could of looked past the rags but the bitches bout 95 saggin dickies and wearing thongs i jus couldnt take nomore.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:31 PM~15852907
> *By the way it looks tonight BAYTOWN took over this topic. I think we need to open a topic for ourselves and call it BAYTOWN'S FINEST
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:31 PM~15852907
> *By the way it looks tonight BAYTOWN took over this topic. I think we need to open a topic for ourselves and call it BAYTOWN'S FINEST
> *


x23456


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15852929
> *x23456
> *


HEY HIT ME UP SO WE CAN FINISH TALKIN ABOUT THE NEW CAR CLUB ME N U R STARTIN IN BAYTOWN


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Mr.Teardrop, chuyleal48, 1014cadillac, ROBHDZ02, BAYTOWNSLC, Drop'em, Homer Pimpson
o shit the banker's in the house


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 10:36 PM~15852978
> *HEY HIT ME UP SO WE CAN FINISH TALKIN ABOUT THE NEW CAR CLUB ME N U R STARTIN IN BAYTOWN
> *


lmfao........LATIN CARTEL FO LIFE!!!
WONT NO OTHER CLUB LAST IN THE BAY!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

7 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, low 86 regal, Mr.Teardrop, chuyleal48, 1014cadillac, ROBHDZ02, Drop'em


all we need is nugga robb up in here :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:39 PM~15853016
> *7 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, low 86 regal, Mr.Teardrop, chuyleal48, 1014cadillac, ROBHDZ02, Drop'em
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 08:39 PM~15853016
> *7 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, low 86 regal, Mr.Teardrop, chuyleal48, 1014cadillac, ROBHDZ02, Drop'em
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that fool is playing family man right now


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 09:36 PM~15852978
> *HEY HIT ME UP SO WE CAN FINISH TALKIN ABOUT THE NEW CAR CLUB ME N U R STARTIN IN BAYTOWN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:41 PM~15853045
> *Yeah that fool is playing family man right now
> *


***** U BEEN DOING THAT FO 3 YRS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:41 PM~15853051
> *:uh:
> *


DONT EVEN TRIP THAT FOO KNOWS I AINT SAID SHIT BOUT NO OTHER CLUB :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 08:42 PM~15853071
> ****** U BEEN DOING THAT FO 3 YRS NOW :biggrin:
> *


yes sir its time to come out n play..............


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:38 PM~15853004
> *lmfao........LATIN CARTEL FO LIFE!!!
> WONT NO OTHER CLUB LAST IN THE BAY!!
> *


WELL THATS KOL WELL TALK ABOUT 2MOROW AT MY HOUSE JUST REMIND CHICO,MANUAL,PEBOLES, N THEM OTHER CATS 6PM


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

newspaper says that convict got his life sentence for shanking his wife when she went to visit him in prison. he had a sharp metal object and 5 minutes into the visit he stood up and stabbed her 20 times before someone stopped him


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15853127
> *WELL THATS KOL WELL TALK ABOUT 2MOROW AT MY HOUSE JUST REMIND CHICO,MANUAL,PEBOLES, N THEM OTHER CATS 6PM
> *


U MUST MEAN THE OWE U MONEY CLUB... :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 08:45 PM~15853127
> *WELL THATS KOL WELL TALK ABOUT 2MOROW AT MY HOUSE JUST REMIND CHICO,MANUAL,PEBOLES, N THEM OTHER CATS 6PM
> *



:uh: 

Hey KAT...................... Wuz up with that


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 09:45 PM~15853127
> *WELL THATS KOL WELL TALK ABOUT 2MOROW AT MY HOUSE JUST REMIND CHICO,MANUAL,PEBOLES, N THEM OTHER CATS 6PM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2009, 10:46 PM~15853153
> *newspaper says that convict got his life sentence for shanking his wife when she went to visit him in prison. he had a sharp metal object and 5 minutes into the visit he stood up and stabbed her 20 times before someone stopped him
> *


HE PINNED HER W/ THE WHEELCHAIR AND SHANKED HER


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:47 PM~15853158
> *U MUST MEAN THE OWE U MONEY CLUB... :cheesy:
> *


LOL WERE KOL ON THAT, BUT THATS KOL U DONT WANT 2 TALK ABOUT IT ON HERE BUT LIKE U SAID GET READY FOR 2010 N EASTER JUST GOTA GET ON DA BALL N GET DA OTHER CARS READY N LIKE AKON SAID [WERE TAKEIN OVER]


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 10:55 PM~15853286
> *LOL WERE KOL ON THAT, BUT THATS KOL U DONT WANT 2 TALK ABOUT IT ON HERE BUT LIKE U SAID GET READY FOR 2010 N EASTER JUST GOTA GET ON DA BALL N GET DA OTHER CARS READY N LIKE AKON SAID [WERE TAKEIN OVER]
> *


LOL....LATIN CARTEL ALREADY RUN SHIT FOR THE LAST 18 YRS.AND MANY MORE TO COME.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 08:58 PM~15853324
> *LOL....LATIN CARTEL ALREADY RUN SHIT FOR THE LAST 18 YRS.AND MANY MORE TO COME.....
> *


x2..... I also heard there is old members coming back with a bike thats worth about 15gs n a topless REAL luxury sport


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:59 PM~15853348
> *x2..... I also heard there is old members coming back with a bike thats worth about 15gs n a topless REAL luxury sport
> *


I HEARD THAT FRM THE GRAPEVINE ALSO.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:59 PM~15853348
> *x2..... I also heard there is old members coming back with a bike thats worth about 15gs n a topless REAL luxury sport
> *


oh n theres more......... :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:58 PM~15853324
> *LOL....LATIN CARTEL ALREADY RUN SHIT FOR THE LAST 18 YRS.AND MANY MORE TO COME.....
> *


WELL I WAS JUST SAYIN WHAT U SAID BUT IF UR SCURRED 2 ADMIT ON HERE I UNDERSTAND BRO OH N IF U TALK 2 CHICO ASK HIM IF HE CALL SHORTY 2 ORDER R SHIRTS N PLAQES PM OR CALL ME


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 10:06 PM~15853441
> *WELL I WAS JUST SAYIN WHAT U SAID BUT IF UR SCURRED 2 ADMIT ON HERE I UNDERSTAND BRO OH N IF U TALK 2 CHICO ASK HIM IF HE CALL SHORTY 2 ORDER R SHIRTS N PLAQES PM OR CALL ME
> *


i can prob get u a good deal on plaques just let me kno... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:06 PM~15853441
> *WELL I WAS JUST SAYIN WHAT U SAID BUT IF UR SCURRED 2 ADMIT ON HERE I UNDERSTAND BRO OH N IF U TALK 2 CHICO ASK HIM IF HE CALL SHORTY 2 ORDER R SHIRTS N PLAQES PM OR CALL ME
> *


U GOT TO MEET ALL THE REQUIREMENTS AND GET VOTED IN B4 U CAN GET A SHIRT AND UR CAR HAS TO B PLAQUE READY..
BUT HOLLA AT JOSE AND HELL LET U KNOW WHAT U HAVE TO DO TO GET IN...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 2 2009, 09:36 AM~15843219
> *Found it without the wheels, stereo and video equipment.
> *


thats chicken shit!!! wish I had some 22.5 alcoas on mine, i only have steelies :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:59 PM~15853348
> *x2..... I also heard there is old members coming back with a bike thats worth about 15gs n a topless REAL luxury sport
> *


WASENT SOMEONE TALKIN ABOUT REJECTS EARLYER


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:07 PM~15853466
> *i can prob get u a good deal on plaques just let me kno... :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT IT THANKS ANYWAYS BRO


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:11 PM~15853524
> *WASENT SOMEONE TALKIN ABOUT REJECTS EARLYER
> *


 :uh: 
:0 
SOUNDS LIKE SOME1 CALLING SOME1 OUT
JUS SAYING


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 10:13 PM~15853546
> *WE GOT IT THANKS ANYWAYS BRO
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:14 PM~15853566
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Here we go.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 2 2009, 09:16 PM~15853585
> *:uh:
> *


sucia


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, SlickDD75, Mr.Teardrop, lone star, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, sic713, 1014cadillac, joseh638, ROBHDZ02, duceoutdaroof

mayne full house!!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:11 PM~15853524
> *WASENT SOMEONE TALKIN ABOUT REJECTS EARLYER
> *



NAW FOO I AINT TALKIN BOUT U,U GOTTA GET REJECT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2009, 10:17 PM~15853608
> *sucia
> *



:biggrin: WHATS UP SIC :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 2 2009, 11:16 PM~15853585
> *:uh:
> *



SUP HOMMIE?.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 2 2009, 10:16 PM~15853585
> *:uh:
> *


blackberry down???


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 11:19 PM~15853639
> *NAW FOO I AINT TALKIN BOUT U,U GOTTA GET REJECT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 10:08 PM~15853480
> *U GOT TO MEET ALL THE REQUIREMENTS AND GET VOTED IN B4 U CAN GET A SHIRT AND UR CAR HAS TO B PLAQUE READY..
> BUT HOLLA AT JOSE AND HELL LET U KNOW WHAT U HAVE TO DO TO GET IN...
> *


WELL Y SHOULD I TALK 2 HIM DIDNT U SAY UR GOING 2 B DA PRESIDENT OF R CLUB SINCE U GOT ALL THE REQUIREMENTS ALL THAT CHROME SINCE I CANT AFFORD NOT EVEN A CHROME MUFFLER TIPS


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 10:21 PM~15853680
> *WELL Y SHOULD I TALK 2 HIM DIDNT U SAY UR GOING 2 B DA PRESIDENT OF R CLUB SINCE U GOT ALL THE REQUIREMENTS ALL THAT CHROME SINCE I CANT AFFORD NOT EVEN A CHROME MUFFLER TIPS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ya fooools craaaazy


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:21 PM~15853680
> *WELL Y SHOULD I TALK 2 HIM DIDNT U SAY UR GOING 2 B DA PRESIDENT OF R CLUB SINCE U GOT ALL THE REQUIREMENTS ALL THAT CHROME SINCE I CANT AFFORD NOT EVEN A CHROME MUFFLER TIPS
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize:
CHROME? ***** ALL MY SHIT IS SPRAY PAINTED SILVER CHROME


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 2 2009, 09:19 PM~15853654
> *:biggrin:    WHATS UP SIC    :biggrin:
> *


chillin.. stayin warm.. naw mean...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC, 1014cadillac, joseh638, ROBHDZ02, JUSTDEEZ, duceoutdaroof



take me some coffee 2morrow cause it might be kinda chilly... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:26 PM~15853765
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC, 1014cadillac, joseh638, ROBHDZ02, JUSTDEEZ, duceoutdaroof
> 
> 
> ...


sheeeeet. thats right. starbucks weather again


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2009, 11:25 PM~15853747
> *chillin.. stayin warm.. naw mean...
> *


DAM SCARED OF THE SUN...(IT GETS U DARKER)
AND SCARED OF WINTER....(GETS U COLD)


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:59 PM~15853348
> *x2..... I also heard there is old members coming back with a bike thats worth about 15gs n a topless REAL luxury sport
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 10:27 PM~15853783
> *DAM SCARED OF THE SUN...(IT GETS U DARKER)
> AND SCARED OF WINTER....(GETS U COLD)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 10:19 PM~15853639
> *NAW FOO I AINT TALKIN BOUT U,U GOTTA GET REJECT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


DONT THINK I WILL EVER B A REJECT CUZ IM ALWAYS GOING 2 REPECENT THE PLAQUE I SPORT IN BACK OF MY CARS [BAYTOWN]


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 2 2009, 11:27 PM~15853779
> *sheeeeet.  thats right.  starbucks weather again
> *



HOOK ME UP TOOO..... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 2 2009, 10:28 PM~15853805
> *HOOK ME UP TOOO..... :biggrin:
> *


cant be spendin that unemployment cash at the starbucks. the man might get suspicious :scrutinize:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 2 2009, 10:28 PM~15853794
> *
> *


sup fredo??


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:28 PM~15853804
> *DONT THINK I WILL EVER B A REJECT CUZ IM ALWAYS GOING 2 REPECENT THE PLAQUE I SPORT IN BACK OF MY CARS [BAYTOWN 281 C.C.]
> *


 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 2 2009, 11:29 PM~15853825
> *cant be spendin that unemployment cash at the starbucks.  the man might get suspicious :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i have been sent to reclaim the houston topic. the baytown topic is that way ================>


:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2009, 10:31 PM~15853852
> *i have been sent to reclaim the houston topic. the baytown topic is that way ================>
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: u from mo city


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Dec 2 2009, 10:20 PM~15853662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2009, 11:31 PM~15853852
> *i have been sent to reclaim the houston topic. the baytown topic is that way ================>
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
:rant: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 10:30 PM~15853828
> *:0
> *


 LOL U MUST NEED GLASSES OR CANT READ RIGHT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15853905
> *:twak:  :twak: u from mo city
> *


yea but im the only 1 on 13s out here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2009, 11:31 PM~15853852
> *i have been sent to reclaim the houston topic. the baytown topic is that way ================>
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2009, 10:34 PM~15853948
> *yea but im the only 1 on 13s out here
> *


 but u kno baytown n real well..... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 09:11 PM~15853524
> *WASENT SOMEONE TALKIN ABOUT REJECTS EARLYER
> *



Yeah they were talking to your friend, I think.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 2 2009, 10:33 PM~15853927
> *
> MAS PUTO!!!!
> *


biscuit head


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 10:36 PM~15853987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore pics of the blondie ??


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AND WASNT LONESTAR JUST TALKING BOUT MOVEING TO ALVIN OR SOME HICK ASS TOWN LIKE THAT?? :0 
:dunno:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 2 2009, 11:39 PM~15854045
> *Anymore pics of the blondie ??
> *


HE COULD ONLY AFFORD 1 PIC OF HER.... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:27 PM~15853783
> *DAM SCARED OF THE SUN...(IT GETS U DARKER)
> AND SCARED OF WINTER....(GETS U COLD)
> *


fk yea... my shops cold ass fuck.. painting in winter is not cool.. 
i show up at 10 and leave at 5 before it gets dark and cold...

plus my car is running like shi in the morn... i hooked the choke up, so lets hope it runs better tommorow..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2009, 11:42 PM~15854114
> *fk yea... my shops cold ass fuck.. painting in winter is not cool..
> i show up at 10  and leave at 5 before it gets dark and cold...
> 
> ...


TELL THEM FUCKERS TO GET U A HEATER AND A PAINT BOOTH OR UR GUNNA PROTEST! :biggrin: ***** IM MAKEIN A PICKET SIGN RIGHT NOW... :cheesy:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 10:40 PM~15854084
> *HE COULD ONLY AFFORD 1 PIC OF HER.... :biggrin:
> *


LOL THEY WERE CHARGIN U 5BUCKS FOR PICS


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 2 2009, 10:38 PM~15854035
> *biscuit head
> *


hey hey thats lil biscuit head to you...... :biggrin:


----------



## joseh638 (Nov 16, 2008)

and then


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:30 PM~15853827
> *sup fredo??
> *


that water yall drinking :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15854168
> *LOL THEY WERE CHARGIN U 5BUCKS FOR PICS
> *


damnnnnnn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:45 PM~15854163
> *TELL THEM FUCKERS TO GET U A HEATER AND A PAINT BOOTH OR UR GUNNA PROTEST! :biggrin: ***** IM MAKEIN A PICKET SIGN RIGHT NOW... :cheesy:
> *


we got one heater... but its like 4 ***** fighting over the last peice of kfc..
im a have to go buy my own...
and the booth isnt heated..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

0 Members: sic713, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Drop'em, Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC, 1014cadillac, joseh638, Mr.Eriko, ROBHDZ02, duceoutdaroof


I guess we are all here now...............


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:45 PM~15854168
> *LOL THEY WERE CHARGIN U 5BUCKS FOR PICS
> *


LOL JUS THAT 1 BITCH AND SHE GOT GONE WHEN I TOLD HER,HER PUSSY WASNT WORTH 5 BUXXS


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 10:47 PM~15854216
> *0 Members: sic713, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Drop'em, Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC, 1014cadillac, joseh638, Mr.Eriko, ROBHDZ02, duceoutdaroof
> I guess we are all here now...............
> *


yessir but im going 2 bed.... :biggrin:


----------



## joseh638 (Nov 16, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 09:45 PM~15854168
> *LOL THEY WERE CHARGIN U 5BUCKS FOR PICS
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, HOUSTONEMADE, ROBHDZ02, Mr.Teardrop, sic713, 1014cadillac, Drop'em, Mr.Eriko, duceoutdaroof

see ya fools on friday.... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 09:48 PM~15854234
> *yessir but im going 2 bed.... :biggrin:
> *



Me too, I have to take a trip to beaumont tomorrow in the am


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:45 PM~15854168
> *LOL THEY WERE CHARGIN ME 50 BUCKS FOR 1 PIC SO I TOOK 3 AND RAN..
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 11:50 PM~15854267
> *BAYTOWNSLC, HOUSTONEMADE, ROBHDZ02, Mr.Teardrop, sic713, 1014cadillac, Drop'em, Mr.Eriko, duceoutdaroof
> 
> see ya fools on friday.... :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT HOMIE FRIDAY IT IS!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+Dec 2 2009, 10:45 PM~15854168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitches is po' these days. got one in flip flops, and the other in some used ballet slippers


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 10:48 PM~15854227
> *LOL  JUS THAT 1 BITCH AND SHE GOT GONE WHEN I TOLD HER,HER PUSSY WASNT WORTH 5 BUXXS
> *


WELL SEE U 2MORROW AT 6 GOING 2 BED GOTA GET UP EARLY 4 WORK BEEN WORKING ALMOST EVERY DAY FOR THE PAST 2YEARS LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 2 2009, 11:53 PM~15854332
> *WELL SEE U 2MORROW AT 6 GOING 2 BED GOTA GET UP EARLY 4 WRKO BEEN WORKING ALMOST EVERY DAY FOR THE PAST 2YEARS LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LMAO ***** U CANT SPELL WORK.....


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 2 2009, 10:38 PM~15854035
> *biscuit head
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AIGHT TIME TO LET THE H-TOWN TOPIC GO 4NOW BUT WELL BE BACK.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i guess the guy i sold the regal to is wishing on the lotto. lol

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1482857337.html


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn im not reading all this shit :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 2 2009, 03:05 PM~15848411
> *THIS IS HOW WE GET DOWN OVER HERE IN NORTH CAROLINA...
> 
> 
> ...



im from south carolina yal right down the street lookin good that blue is on point too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 2 2009, 11:55 PM~15854373
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 3 2009, 12:25 AM~15854834
> *im from south carolina yal right down the street lookin good that blue is on point too
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=15847806

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 2 2009, 09:10 PM~15852529
> *u get lost in your own hood though... then we would have to organize a search party to find yo ass too..
> *


nah he has a gps now he fought them old ladies :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 3 2009, 02:02 AM~15855688
> *nah he has a gps now he fought them old ladies  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 
damn,. ***** been sleep for 3 days wake up read half a page and say the same shit me and drop em' did 8 pages ago........ :buttkick:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

good morning H-TOWN raza. :wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:39 PM~15854058
> *AND WASNT LONESTAR JUST TALKING BOUT MOVEING TO ALVIN OR SOME HICK ASS TOWN LIKE THAT?? :0
> :dunno:
> *


oh, baytown isnt all that "advanced" only thing they got is garth rd...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2009, 07:46 AM~15856861
> *oh, baytown isnt all that "advanced" only thing they got is garth rd...
> *


Hold up Screw...........................

We have N.Main
We have Texas Ave.
We have the Chrismas on Texas Ave.
We have X-Mas parade wich is good if people from H-town attend like last year
We have the BEST damn EASTER BASH in the entire South Texas Region

BAYTOWN, Texas............. dont forget that 


Oh n home to all convict that want to escape....................lol :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2009, 05:52 AM~15843025
> *i thought htown topic was deleted  :0
> *


SO I WASNT THE ONLYONE!!! :cheesy: I FEEL MUCH BETTER I FOUND THE TOPIC AGAIN... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 08:07 AM~15856964
> *SO I WASNT THE ONLYONE!!! :cheesy:  I FEEL MUCH BETTER I FOUND THE TOPIC AGAIN... :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Tony


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2009, 09:46 AM~15856861
> *oh, baytown isnt all that "advanced" only thing they got is garth rd...
> *


and mo'city jus got their 1st stop light..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 10:06 AM~15856951
> *Hold up Screw...........................
> 
> We have N.Main
> ...


 :uh: 
x2 and *****'s dont foget that!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 10:06 AM~15856951
> *Hold up Screw...........................
> 
> We have N.Main
> ...


i'll be glad after the 4th of dec. last time to visit baytown's prob center and last time to roll through that town. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 10:07 AM~15856964
> *SO I WASNT THE ONLYONE!!! :cheesy:  I FEEL MUCH BETTER I FOUND THE TOPIC AGAIN... :biggrin:
> *


xinga'o! :banghead: 



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*LOOKIN FOR A REPO MAN IN HOUSTON, OR A SPOTTER AROUND 77072 CASH IN HAND*

headed to houston tonight, you know anyone in this area? dont wanna make a trip for nothin. $50 to the person who can tell me if its there


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Dec 3 2009, 08:11 AM~15856997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THOUGHT WE HAD LOST HIS ASS HU???? FUCK HE FOUND US!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 07:08 AM~15856968
> *Whats up Tony
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!! JUST CHILLIN WAITING ON FRIDAY TO HIT UP BAYTOWN PARADE!!! I WONDER IF ITS GONNA GET CANCELED SINCE THAT DUDE IS ON DA RUN....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk baytown 


fools acting like thats the place to be


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Dec 3 2009, 08:38 AM~15857149
> *LOOKIN FOR A REPO MAN IN HOUSTON, OR A SPOTTER AROUND 77072 CASH IN HAND
> 
> headed to houston tonight, you know anyone in this area? dont wanna make a trip for nothin. $50 to the person who can tell me if its there
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Dec 3 2009, 09:55 AM~15857268
> *
> *


whats the address


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Dec 3 2009, 10:38 AM~15857149
> *LOOKIN FOR A REPO MAN IN HOUSTON, OR A SPOTTER AROUND 77072 CASH IN HAND
> 
> headed to houston tonight, you know anyone in this area? dont wanna make a trip for nothin. $50 to the person who can tell me if its there
> *


thats my new zip code 

gimme address, i'll go by after work


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2009, 08:58 AM~15857293
> *thats my new zip code
> 
> gimme address, i'll  go by after work
> *



Oh man........homeboy leaves the hood and automatically turns into a watchman.....

what happened to "no snitching" :angry: 









:biggrin: get those $50 you will need it for house bills. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Dec 3 2009, 08:44 AM~15857189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont act like you dont like Baytown......... I seen your capala at the new WING STOP in town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 3 2009, 11:17 AM~15857445
> *Oh man........homeboy leaves the hood and automatically turns into a watchman.....
> 
> what happened to "no snitching"  :angry:
> ...


ain't snitchin' when you getting paid.  



> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 11:28 AM~15857546
> *I dont think they will, shit that will give alot of people a chance to win $25,000 if they see him n turn him in........... im packing that night
> Dont act like you dont like Baytown......... I seen your capala at the new WING STOP in town
> *


nope wasn't me. wing stop sucks by the way. bayou city is the spot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

peep the scenery in baytown..  rent better be cheap.. to be surrounded by these refineries


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 2 2009, 09:59 PM~15853348
> *x2..... I also heard there is old members coming back with a bike thats worth about 15gs n a topless REAL luxury sport
> *


real luxury sport but not a REAL convertible keep it REAL homie value Drop'em "just sayin"


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2009, 10:51 AM~15857240
> *fk baytown
> fools acting like thats the place to be
> *


 :uh: 
***** u couldnt even lick my WING BONES in the BAY!!
UD get ran out like the oilers did houston!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

baytown 


:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 09:59 AM~15857841
> *real luxury sport but not a REAL convertible keep it REAL homie value Drop'em  "just sayin"
> *


I never said my car was a convertable........... its topless because they aint no top. Mr. Win this car in super bowl pot forwards n backwards.........lol.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 01:49 PM~15859043
> *I never said my car was a convertable........... its topless because they aint no top. Mr. Win this car in super bowl pot forwards n backwards.........lol.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2009, 09:44 AM~15857700
> *peep the scenery in baytown..    rent better be cheap..  to be surrounded by these refineries
> 
> 
> ...


The way this picture is shot.....looks like its on LaPorte side....... on this side of bridge is nothing but tank farms from Exxon


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2009, 08:58 AM~15857293
> *thats my new zip code
> 
> gimme address, i'll  go by after work
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2009, 01:17 PM~15858641
> *baytown
> :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 
:machinegun: :rant:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+Dec 2 2009, 07:09 AM~15843116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im just saying what is being posted......... I would really hate to hit the fourth quarter


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 Members: Drop'em, Mr.Teardrop

Wuz up KAT.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 01:58 PM~15859164
> *Im just saying what is being posted......... I would really hate to hit the fourth quarter
> *


already told ya'll the two winners have to share the car. :twak:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 01:59 PM~15859188
> *2 Members: Drop'em, Mr.Teardrop
> 
> Wuz up KAT..............  :biggrin:
> *


shit chilling (fo real)
what it do?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC
whats up boss man?
aint u spos 2 b worken?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 3 2009, 12:00 PM~15859195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit chiilin, coming up with a master mind plan for my hunting trip tomorrow. I f I get those $25,000 I will take the whole club out to HOOTERS


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC
and here we go again......lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 12:03 PM~15859245
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Drop'em, BAYTOWNSLC
> and here we go again......lol
> *


Nope not this early :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 02:03 PM~15859239
> *Ok I will get the ............................................
> Shit chiilin, coming up with a master mind plan for my hunting trip tomorrow. I f I get those $25,000 I will take the whole club out to HOOTERS
> *


shit u gotta box me for it :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 12:05 PM~15859269
> *shit u gotta box me for it :biggrin:
> *


Bitch I will get an extra $1,000 if I turn you in with him


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 02:06 PM~15859283
> *Bitch I will get an extra $1,000 if I turn you in with him
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 12:07 PM~15859294
> *:uh:
> 
> *


Plus an extra $50 with the drill, that was reported lost or stolen....hahahahahaha


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 02:08 PM~15859306
> *Plus an extra $50 with the drill, that was reported lost or stolen....hahahahahaha
> *


 :angry: 
:nono: 
:banghead:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, 1014cadillac

:uh: 
damn ***** quit ur job after a week? :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 12:58 PM~15859164
> *Im just saying what is being posted......... I would really hate to hit the fourth quarter
> *


u cant hit the 4th quarter if u dont play u gota b in it 2 win it ,then worry about the car


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 01:24 PM~15859492
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, 1014cadillac
> 
> ...


im going 2 come work with u


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKIN 4 A SUN ROOF HIT ME UP IF ANYONE HAS ONE


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 02:30 PM~15859577
> *LOOKIN 4 A SUN ROOF HIT ME UP IF ANYONE HAS ONE
> *


 :uh: 
hit that ***** SLIM up..


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

DO U HAVE HIS NUM


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 02:34 PM~15859624
> *DO U HAVE HIS NUM
> *


no he's on here pm him


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+Dec 2 2009, 07:09 AM~15843116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt pay $150 with the 4th quarter reading what it says, plus the most I would get is $1500 if I did decide to flip it if I would win


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 01:02 PM~15859228
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC
> whats up boss man?
> ...


been there n already back home........... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 12:53 PM~15859101
> *The way this picture is shot.....looks like its on LaPorte side....... on this side of bridge is nothing but tank farms from Exxon
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 01:30 PM~15859577
> *LOOKIN 4 A SUN ROOF HIT ME UP IF ANYONE HAS ONE
> *


what size u lookn for??


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 12:48 PM~15859780
> *what size u lookn for??
> *


42inch n willing to sell for $35......lol


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 01:49 PM~15859798
> *42inch n willing to sell for $35......lol
> *


 :0 good luck on that one


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 09:44 AM~15857189
> *QUE ROLLO HOMIE!! JUST CHILLIN WAITING ON FRIDAY TO HIT UP BAYTOWN PARADE!!! I WONDER IF ITS GONNA GET CANCELED SINCE THAT DUDE IS ON DA RUN....
> *


parade cancelled...re-scheduled for next friday :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 12:54 PM~15859849
> *parade cancelled...re-scheduled  for next friday :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 01:44 PM~15859747
> *I wouldnt pay $150 with the 4th quarter reading what it says, plus the most I would get is $1500 if I did decide to flip it if I would win
> *


dont act dum u know what it means....n for that price u must b thinkin of ur chop top


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 01:48 PM~15859780
> *what size u lookn for??
> *


like the one big jorge had what size was that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 02:25 PM~15859516
> *u cant hit the 4th quarter if u dont play u gota b in it 2 win it ,then worry about the car
> *


so you never said what 4th quarter reverse gets? besides screwed. :uh:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 01:49 PM~15859043
> *I never said my car was a convertable........... its topless because they aint no top. Mr. Win this car in super bowl pot forwards n backwards.........lol.
> *


damn, lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+Dec 3 2009, 01:13 PM~15860065-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a 32inch that came off my top out of my REAL TOPLESS LUXURY SPORT


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 03:21 PM~15860678
> *lol.............. coming from a guy with 1979 patterns
> That was a 32inch that came off my top out of my REAL TOPLESS LUXURY SPORT
> *


u know bambe, thats his style old school way n its all gd


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 02:54 PM~15859849
> *parade cancelled...re-scheduled  for next friday :biggrin:
> *


:uh: 
next fri.might be to late 4 me.... :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: suckers... :ugh:


----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 12:49 PM~15859798
> *42inch n willing to sell for $35......lol
> *



 Is that includes delivery $ :x:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup H-Town Homies


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

sat theres a car show more of a hot rod rat rodd event up nort by the woodlands. my bros band will be playing ill prob take the bike up there for a while. 

check it.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 02:19 PM~15860120
> *like the one big jorge had what size was that
> *


i kno of someone that has a 36in i think still in a box ill see if he wants to let it go.... ill let u kno


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 3 2009, 04:14 PM~15861185
> *  Is that includes delivery $ :x:
> *


 :scrutinize: i knew of an old school ride with the name "black magic"


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 02:54 PM~15861001
> *u know bambe, thats his style old school way n its all gd
> *



I dont know who that is, but up to date patterns would of moved them squares alot faster


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

SO IS THE FUCKIN PARADE CANCELLED OR NOT???? :angry:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 07:07 PM~15862400
> *SO IS THE FUCKIN PARADE CANCELLED OR NOT???? :angry:
> *



YEA TILL
NEXT FRIDAY


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC


----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 04:19 PM~15861873
> *:scrutinize: i knew of an old school ride with the name "black magic"
> *


Im glad you do,


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

snow figth 2 morrow nigth :biggrin: 


Chale :wow:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 05:59 PM~15862300
> *I dont know who that is, but up to date patterns would of moved them squares alot faster
> *


who cares what u think! u just keep worring about what other car club ur going 2 join n where ur going 2 get it tatted on :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looking for a 63-64 front bench seat 2 dr HT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

weekend looking good for the event, nice and cool.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 07:57 PM~15862981
> *who cares what u think! u just keep worring about what other car club ur going 2 join n where ur going 2 get it tatted on  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man it supposed to snow tomorrow?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 05:57 PM~15862981
> *who cares what u think! u just keep worring about what other car club ur going 2 join n where ur going 2 get it tatted on  :biggrin:
> *


I probably will get it tatted on me fool, as another accomplishment, EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE I made that club what it is today and proud of it homie. You getting but hurt cause our lolo bikes cost more than your rides




























Oh yeah coming soon.......up to date patterns


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 3 2009, 04:28 PM~15862644
> *YEA TILL
> NEXT FRIDAY
> *


 :angry: :angry: FUCK IM READY TO CLOWN SOME FOOLS!!!!


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 07:38 PM~15863416
> *I probably will get it tatted on me fool, as another accomplishment, EXCLUSIVE 4 LIFE I made that club what it is today and proud of it homie. You getting but hurt cause our lolo bikes cost more than your rides
> 
> 
> ...


 i guess i striked a nerv :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: n who cars about bikes cuz i sure dont


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 3 2009, 06:57 PM~15863608
> *i guess i striked a nerv  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: n who cars about bikes cuz i sure dont
> *


Naw no nerve strucked here homie, we all have different taste and when I drop something my son is there with his bike. I dont drop anything that is not to my standards and I have high standards, other people rush things just to have something out there.


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

member selling an older set up out of his car, was in just a few weeks ago if you know anything about GOOD old equipment you know whats up. its a reds doubble top (4 dumps a pair built into each block) setup pretty much complete with some new hoses. one pump might need a gear, cylinders def need a rebuild (LIKE 8 BUCKS EACH) and 4 batteries, springs cups etc.... its just dirty in the pics im sure it can clean up nicely

350 takes it. 


































PM or call me if serious and ill direct you to the seller.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2009, 01:53 PM~15860436
> *damn, lol
> *


hey latin, que onda con mi compadre el boiler ya no se a bisto por aqui. :ugh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS, FROM BAYTOWN 281 C.C


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 3 2009, 10:06 AM~15856951
> *Hold up Screw...........................
> 
> We have N.Main
> ...


home of Angle Brothers and Houston raceway park too.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2009, 06:17 PM~15863812
> *hey latin, que onda con mi compadre el  boiler ya no se a bisto por aqui. :ugh:
> *


EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS SE FUE A DARLE LA VUELTA A TODO EL MUNDO!!! :biggrin: HES KIND OF LIKE SANTA... LOL :cheesy:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 3 2009, 06:37 PM~15864013
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS,    FROM    BAYTOWN 281 C.C
> *


SO QUE ROLLO HOMIE, ES SIERTO QUE CANSELARON EL PARADE?


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 09:18 PM~15864564
> *SO QUE ROLLO HOMIE, ES SIERTO QUE CANSELARON EL PARADE?
> *



 Simon homes,,pense q te abia ablado ya el eriko
next friday the 11, same time


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

QVO TONY LE ABLE AL PINCHE CHOCHI YO PENSE Q EL TE IVA ABLAR


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15864706
> * Simon homes,,pense q te abia ablado ya el eriko
> next friday the 11, same time
> *


Q ONDA LOCO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 3 2009, 09:17 PM~15863812
> *hey latin, que onda con mi compadre el  boiler ya no se a bisto por aqui. :ugh:
> *


el boiler se anda hechando unos taquitos de perrito por el wayside.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 3 2009, 09:49 PM~15864903
> *Q ONDA LOCO
> *


aqui nomas watching our movie (devils REJECTS) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

miraste q salio un black magic 2


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 3 2009, 11:01 PM~15865073
> * miraste q salio un black magic 2
> 
> *


YA SE TE ADELANTARON


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY..MUCH LOVE TO ALL MY LOWRIDER BROTHERS AND SISTERS...  


GOOFY
CHAIRMAN OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 3 2009, 10:04 PM~15865105
> *YA SE TE ADELANTARON
> *


  Simon que si so r we making it to the texas ave
carshow ,,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 3 2009, 09:08 PM~15865168
> * Simon que si so r we making it to the texas ave
> carshow ,,
> *


WUT UP WIZARD


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:06 PM~15865142
> *  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY..MUCH LOVE TO ALL MY LOWRIDER BROTHERS AND SIDTERS...
> GOOFY
> CHAIRMAN OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> *



 Simon we be there
anything for a good cause.....


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:09 PM~15865176
> *WUT UP WIZARD
> *


just chilling like a villen, just came in ,i been working on my
son s 65 ,almost there
y tu homes


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 3 2009, 11:08 PM~15865168
> * Simon que si so r we making it to the texas ave
> carshow ,,
> *


I LET U KNOW TOMORROW AFTER WORK PERO SI QUIERES ALISTA AL CLIKA ABER SI QUIEREN IR


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 3 2009, 09:12 PM~15865231
> *just chilling like a villen, just came in ,i been working on my
> son s  65 ,almost there
> y tu homes
> *


JUS GOT HOME FROM WALMIZZART... :biggrin: ...LOT OF READING AND CATCHING UP TO DO ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2009, 11:14 PM~15865256
> *JUS GOT HOME FROM WALMIZZART... :biggrin: ...LOT OF READING AND CATCHING UP TO DO ON LAYITLOW.
> *


WAT UP GOOF WE TALKED AT SHOW REMEMBER


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2009, 08:06 PM~15865142
> *  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE SUNDAY..MUCH LOVE TO ALL MY LOWRIDER BROTHERS AND SISTERS...
> GOOFY
> CHAIRMAN OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> *


MAS PUTO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1+Dec 3 2009, 07:31 PM~15864706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CUANDO?


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 10:25 PM~15865425
> *:angry: NO.....
> NO!!!! :angry: DAMN I WAS READY TO ROLL.....
> CUANDO?
> *


saturday set up from 8 to11;30 show noon to 5;00


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 11:25 PM~15865425
> *:angry: NO.....
> NO!!!! :angry: DAMN I WAS READY TO ROLL.....
> CUANDO?
> *


PAL OTRO VIERNES ALA MIS MA HORA Y EN EL MISMO CANAL


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

DAMN I DIDNT MISS MUCH! :angry:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

wuz up teardrop,ur buddy aint comming out to play tonight :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 2 2009, 12:37 PM~15846640
> *squares not allowed at sp :uh:
> *


 only poopers


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 3 2009, 11:30 PM~15865512
> * wuz up teardrop,ur buddy aint comming out to play tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
WHAT 1 LOL NO I HAVE A LOT..


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 3 2009, 11:28 PM~15865484
> *saturday set up from 8 to11;30 show noon to 5;00
> *


HES TALKING ABOUT DA PARADE GUEY


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 3 2009, 10:33 PM~15865552
> *HES TALKING ABOUT DA PARADE GUEY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :rant:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 10:32 PM~15865542
> *:uh:
> WHAT 1 LOL NO I HAVE A LOT..
> *



:biggrin: LOL ,mr :tears:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

MAN IM GUNNA SET UP SAT AND TAKE MY AZZ RIGHT BACK HOME!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 3 2009, 09:17 PM~15865303
> *WAT UP GOOF  WE TALKED AT SHOW REMEMBER
> *


  INDEED HOMIE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 09:22 PM~15865374
> *MAS PUTO!!! :biggrin:
> *


CHALE COMPA...... :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 10:37 PM~15865604
> *MAN IM GUNNA SET UP SAT AND TAKE MY AZZ RIGHT BACK HOME!! :biggrin:
> *


X 100 its going to b 2 cold :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Emperor Goofy, caveydd81, 84 BLAZER, duceoutdaroof, thundercats1, BAYTOWNSLC, SEISKUATRO,SS, chore1977, Mr.Eriko, INIMITABLE, HOUSTONEMADE, chevylo97
:uh: 
I C YA MR.MINI SUV... :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

JAN 3RD......HLC NEW YRS KICK OFF PICNIC



*MACGREGOR PARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *  


TIME TO GO BACK WERE IT ALL STARTED 5YRS AGO!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

: Mr.Eriko, BAYTOWNSLC, SEISKUATRO,SS, Mr.Teardrop, Emperor Goofy, thundercats1, caveydd81, INIMITABLE, duceoutdaroof, 84 BLAZER, HOUSTONEMADE, chevylo97

whats the damnnn deal?? :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 3 2009, 10:41 PM~15865673
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



 te wacho al rato need to get some zzzzzzzz so i can wake up early
and go back to sleep.just couple more days of vac,,,ions zzzzzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 3 2009, 06:43 PM~15862833
> *Im glad you do,
> *


doubt its the same one ..those were some o.g. peeps there


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 11:43 PM~15865695
> *: Mr.Eriko, BAYTOWNSLC, SEISKUATRO,SS, Mr.Teardrop, Emperor Goofy, thundercats1, caveydd81, INIMITABLE, duceoutdaroof, 84 BLAZER, HOUSTONEMADE, chevylo97
> 
> whats the damnnn deal?? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
WAITING ON SAT BIG BOSS,AND U :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 11:43 PM~15865695
> *: Mr.Eriko, BAYTOWNSLC, SEISKUATRO,SS, Mr.Teardrop, Emperor Goofy, thundercats1, caveydd81, INIMITABLE, duceoutdaroof, 84 BLAZER, HOUSTONEMADE, chevylo97
> 
> whats the damnnn deal?? :biggrin:
> *


KILLING TIME ON LIL ESE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Emperor Goofy, thundercats1, hoppers4life, Mr.Eriko, Mr.Teardrop, duceoutdaroof, caveydd81, 84 BLAZER


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 PM~15865735
> *KILLING TIME ON LIL ESE
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:46 PM~15865737
> *BAYTOWNSLC, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Emperor Goofy, thundercats1, hoppers4life, Mr.Eriko, Mr.Teardrop, duceoutdaroof, caveydd81, 84 BLAZER
> 
> 
> *


WUT BOUT ME FUCKER!!! :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

OH SHIT BIG ROB'S IN DA HOUSE..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2009, 08:43 PM~15865692
> *JAN 3RD......HLC NEW YRS KICK OFF PICNIC
> MACGREGOR PARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TIME TO GO BACK WERE IT ALL STARTED 5YRS AGO!!
> *


LOCOS WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 10:46 PM~15865727
> *:uh:
> WAITING ON SAT BIG BOSS,AND U :biggrin:
> *


just have to load up that morning n ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2009, 11:48 PM~15865767
> *WUT BOUT ME FUCKER!!!  :angry:
> *


THAT WAS 4 THA IMPORTANT PEOPLE... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 09:41 PM~15865659
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Emperor Goofy, caveydd81, 84 BLAZER, duceoutdaroof, thundercats1, BAYTOWNSLC, SEISKUATRO,SS, chore1977, Mr.Eriko, INIMITABLE, HOUSTONEMADE, chevylo97
> :uh:
> ...


Calm down mr mini truck takin them boys nuts at magnificos


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:48 PM~15865767
> *WUT BOUT ME FUCKER!!!  :angry:
> *


who this is??


:roflmao: :roflmao: just fukn wit u..whats the deal?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 3 2009, 11:50 PM~15865792
> *Calm down mr mini truck takin them boys nuts at magnificos
> *


 :0 
:biggrin: 
LOL....I SEEN U HAD A FEW MAD 2 BUT THERE WONT NO NUTZ TO BE TAKEN.... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC, Mr.Eriko, chevylo97, 84 BLAZER, Emperor Goofy
I NEED THE BLUE PRINTS FOR UR SISSOR LIFT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:50 PM~15865797
> *who this is??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: just fukn wit u..whats the deal?? :biggrin:
> *


WUT UP HOMIE... :biggrin: JUS READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

dang mods moved the topic


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 3 2009, 10:58 PM~15865921
> *WUT UP HOMIE... :biggrin:  JUS READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


gotta work might not make it :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: chevylo97, Emperor Goofy, *McHam,* duceoutdaroof, Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC, Mr.Eriko, 84 BLAZER


HAMNIZZIE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 10:00 PM~15865945
> *gotta work might not make it :angry:
> *


ALL GOOD HOMIE....


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

PEACE OUT NIGGAZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 08:50 PM~15865797
> * DEEEZZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZ..... :0 *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 4 2009, 12:02 AM~15865966
> *IM GONNA LET U MAKE IT!!
> DEEEZZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZ[/</span>size]..... :0
> *



IN UR :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Mr.Eriko, sic713, BAYTOWNSLC, hoppers4life, 84 BLAZER, McHam, chevylo97, duceoutdaroof
OH SHIT AND PAINTER OF THE YR.IS :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 10:08 PM~15866049
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Mr.Teardrop, Mr.Eriko, sic713, BAYTOWNSLC, hoppers4life, 84 BLAZER, McHam, chevylo97, duceoutdaroof
> OH SHIT AND PAINTER OF THE YR.IS :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:

u should of never said that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ridin in the chevy


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 11:02 PM~15865966
> *IM GONNA LET U MAKE IT!!
> DEEEZZZZ NUTTZZZZZZZ</span>..... :0
> *


 :uh: wow..that was koo...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2009, 12:15 AM~15866153
> *:ugh:
> 
> u should of never said that
> *


 :biggrin: 
y?? ***** fuck da h8rs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 3 2009, 11:22 PM~15865374
> *MAS PUTO!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2009, 12:16 AM~15866163
> *ridin in the chevy
> 
> 
> ...


damn ***** ur water turned off,ill give ya 5 buxxs 2 wash that bitch!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 3 2009, 10:24 PM~15866260
> *x2
> *


yea ok... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2009, 10:16 PM~15866163
> *ridin in the chevy
> 
> 
> ...


Hey.....somebody left a can on ur dash.... :|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop+Dec 3 2009, 10:22 PM~15866232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.. im goin to toy drive sunday just like that


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2009, 12:29 AM~15866320
> *u said it.. not me
> 
> nope.. im goin to toy drive sunday just like that
> *


and i stand by what i say!!!!
guess ill bring my bucket and soap


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, bigj81
was up my big big big homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15866352
> *and i stand by what i say!!!!
> guess ill bring my bucket and soap
> *


shit, if u serious i wont wash it.. hope its snows. donuts in da snow...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2009, 12:36 AM~15866404
> *shit, if u serious i wont wash it.. hope its snows. donuts in da snow...
> *


fuck snow..... :angry:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 11:33 PM~15866374
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.Teardrop, bigj81
> was up my big big big homie
> *


wuz up biach


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 4 2009, 12:44 AM~15866540
> *wuz up biach
> *


u showin sat.


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 11:49 PM~15866615
> *u showin sat.
> *


i dont know yet got to see if something comes thru if not ill try to park by there :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

the result


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh: 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 3 2009, 11:54 PM~15866686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn shitted a pipe :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Wassup with this Saturday show y'all ****** talknbout?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, NIX CUSTOMS, EL CENTENARIO, 84 BLAZER
QUE PUES TONY, QUE DE NUEVO HOMIE!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 10:41 PM~15867190
> *:biggrin:
> *


NO SEAS CULO WUEY, WHY U DELETED IT FOR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 4 2009, 12:48 AM~15867246
> *NO SEAS CULO WUEY, WHY U DELETED IT FOR!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I don't know what you speak of.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2009, 10:50 PM~15867254
> *I don't know what you speak of.....lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: U LUCKY I DIDNT QUOTE TO WHAT U SAID!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 3 2009, 05:11 PM~15861795
> *sat theres a car show more of a hot rod rat rodd event up nort by the woodlands. my bros band will be playing ill prob take the bike up there for a while.
> 
> check it.
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 4 2009, 12:56 AM~15866702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2009, 08:52 PM~15864947
> *el boiler se anda hechando unos taquitos de perrito por el wayside.
> *


ba a salir bien gordo de tantos tacos y llla no le ba a poder pegar al switch . :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2009, 01:35 AM~15867143
> *Wassup with this Saturday show y'all ****** talknbout?
> *


BAYTOWN HAS A SHOW ON TEXAS AVE. SAT. :biggrin: 
THROWN EVERY YEAR .................................................


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

does anybody have pic of my regal from houston stylez trying to do something here at work.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 4 2009, 01:02 AM~15867689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 is that u little man . :biggrin: just messing with u homie whats up Robert. :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

snowing over here...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 4 2009, 08:42 AM~15868625
> *does anybody have pic of my regal from houston stylez trying to do something here at work.
> *



























all I got homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 4 2009, 09:42 AM~15868625
> *does anybody have pic of my regal from houston stylez trying to do something here at work.
> *


I do.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 3 2009, 11:56 PM~15865894
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Mr.Teardrop, BAYTOWNSLC, Mr.Eriko, chevylo97, 84 BLAZER, Emperor Goofy
> I NEED THE BLUE PRINTS FOR UR SISSOR LIFT.. :biggrin:
> *


x2, i just need the basic design and go from there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 4 2009, 12:54 AM~15866686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf??? sh!tting on a roof top?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 4 2009, 12:56 AM~15866702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bojoe???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/69379258fec4542c/


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

snowing in mo city :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

and its coldddddd :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 3 2009, 09:45 PM~15865723
> *doubt its the same one ..those were some o.g. peeps there
> *


 :nicoderm: I know who you talking about, I use to live in baytown once,but don't 
forget homie the rest of the bunch that use to cruse back in the day like the Ibarras,los trevino,the Herrera,pepe faros,cirilo cruz, el chiva,guero Alvares,
El guero Jesus from 3rd,and the Mendieta,& the ones that R.I.P
and my last 2 cents,,one of Baytown 1st car/mc club was Royal Cruisers..
from late 70s to mid 80s,,,,, y un servidor ,Orale homito
valla con dios.y al rato


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

EAST SIDE CHANNELVIEW, WE GETTING LOTS OF SNOW!!!! :cheesy: TIME TO HIT DA STREETS ON DA FOUR WHEELER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 4 2009, 11:25 AM~15869410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except for the honda door handles (mas puto) i'm diggin it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Snow couldn't hold me down.....that and i was hungry :biggrin: 


hit the streets






















on that beltway


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

:uh: its not snowing in La Marque :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Dec 4 2009, 09:58 AM~15870273
> *:uh:  its not snowing in La Marque  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE YOUR A FUCKIN ***!!!! (KING JAMES) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
*** JAMES....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 4 2009, 05:21 AM~15868190
> *ba a salir bien gordo de tantos tacos y llla no le ba a poder pegar al switch . :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: que onda homie, ya saves en estos dias, un os tamalitos por aqui, un pozolito por alla :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 4 2009, 11:08 AM~15870369
> *CAUSE YOUR A FUCKIN ***!!!! (KING JAMES) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *** JAMES....
> *


eres gacho way


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where all the baytowners at now? 


oh.. its snowing.. them fools probably outside making snowmen and shyt.. mas puto


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 4 2009, 09:28 AM~15868894
> *:0  :0  :0  is that u little man . :biggrin:  just messing with u homie whats up Robert.  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 4 2009, 01:08 PM~15870369
> *CAUSE YOUR A FUCKIN ***!!!! (KING JAMES) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *** JAMES....
> *


:uh: hey look its tony acting like a bitch



whats new




all over some rims come on man up and stop acting like a kid :x:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY is your brother working at B.P in texas city or is he in P-town now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

tonight probably good nite to try out my new fireplace. how much lighter fluid you suppose to use?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2009, 11:57 AM~15870947
> *    how much lighter fluid you suppose to use?
> 
> 
> ...


a shit load :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Dec 4 2009, 11:48 AM~15870809
> *:uh:  hey look its tony acting like a bitch
> whats new
> all over some rims come on man up and stop acting like a kid  :x:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2009, 12:57 PM~15870947
> *tonight probably good nite to try out my new fireplace.      how much lighter fluid you suppose to use?
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: MAS PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2009, 02:06 PM~15871046
> *a shit load :biggrin:
> *


cool i got that much


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+Dec 4 2009, 01:48 PM~15870812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i called it.. said baytowners out playing in the snow like retards.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 4 2009, 12:07 PM~15871058
> *:biggrin: MAS PUTO  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 4 2009, 11:28 AM~15869967
> *EAST SIDE CHANNELVIEW, WE GETTING LOTS OF SNOW!!!! :cheesy:  TIME TO HIT DA STREETS ON DA FOUR WHEELER.... :biggrin:
> *




I didnt know mexicans love snow (just seen a bunch giong down
hill sentados en un hood of a car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2009, 12:09 PM~15871077
> *i called it..  said baytowners out playing in the snow like retards.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 4 2009, 12:10 PM~15871099
> *I didnt know mexicans love snow (just seen a bunch giong down
> hill sentados en un hood of a car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


la raza taking pics all over here,.. snow must be a big deal here :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin: my bad it was divious six8 :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2009, 01:12 PM~15871128
> *la raza taking pics all over here,.. snow must be a big deal here :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



 Q-VO homes


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Q-VO 1014 CADI :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 4 2009, 11:14 AM~15869862
> *:nicoderm: I know who you talking about, I use to live in baytown once,but don't
> forget homie the rest of the bunch that use to cruse back in the day like the Ibarras,los trevino,the Herrera,pepe faros,cirilo cruz, el chiva,guero Alvares,
> El guero Jesus from 3rd,and the Mendieta,& the ones that R.I.P
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a little snow and people don't know how to act. this is piss compared to up north.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 4 2009, 12:14 PM~15871151
> * Q-VO homes
> *


chillin , whats good at there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2009, 02:19 PM~15871204
> *chillin , whats good at there
> *


que onda el perdido???


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2009, 01:09 PM~15871077
> *i called it..  said baytowners out playing in the snow like retards.
> *


HAD 2 COME OUT N PLAY WITH MY KIDS N MY TOYS :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Dec 3 2009, 11:54 PM~15866686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i swear this marshmellow man follows me around like tha damn paparazzi everytime i drop my draws this ***** is tryin to get in my ass toilet paper.









mas puto. joto. :uh:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 4 2009, 01:15 PM~15871165
> * Q-VO 1014 CADI :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA BRO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they talking about letting us out of work early. over a couple inches of snow. :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2009, 12:21 PM~15871229
> *que onda el perdido???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2009, 02:34 PM~15871378
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 4 2009, 02:25 PM~15871273
> *i swear this marshmellow man follows me around like tha damn paparazzi everytime i drop my draws this ***** is tryin to get in my ass toilet paper.
> mas puto. joto. :uh:
> *


did you really take a dump on the roof?? :barf:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2009, 12:28 PM~15871306
> *they talking about letting us out of work early.  over a couple inches of snow.    :ugh:
> *


sent us home at 12


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2009, 09:25 AM~15869410
> *snowing in mo city  :0
> *


Still snowing over here!!!
:0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 4 2009, 11:14 AM~15869862
> *:nicoderm: I know who you talking about, I use to live in baytown once,but don't
> forget homie the rest of the bunch that use to cruse back in the day like the Ibarras,los trevino,the Herrera,pepe faros,cirilo cruz, el chiva,guero Alvares,
> El guero Jesus from 3rd,and the Mendieta,& the ones that R.I.P
> ...


dammn thats old school right there... in my young years in the late 80s all i remember was latin desire which later became latin cartel and has been since then....never really met all of those o.gs that u mention.....but dont really think many of those put a real bigg mark in lowriding in baytown....


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Dec 4 2009, 01:55 PM~15870908
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY is your brother working at B.P in texas city or is he in P-town now
> *



HES ACTUALLY LOOKIN FOR A JOB,HE GOT LAYED OFF.....


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 4 2009, 05:18 PM~15872853
> *HES ACTUALLY LOOKIN FOR A JOB,HE GOT LAYED OFF.....
> *


let him know that i my have some work in O.K but would he go ass a helper there paying good


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 4 2009, 10:21 AM~15870513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now u have a company too!!! (****)
:buttkick: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 4 2009, 11:10 AM~15870387
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  que onda homie, ya saves en estos dias, un os tamalitos por aqui, un pozolito por alla :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 ya con una torta de la taqueria arandas me conformo. :biggrin: 
estrano la comida de houston. :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fuck all this snow bullshit. 


WAS I THE ONLY MOTHERFUCKER WORKING OUTSIDE IN THE COLD!!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

topic dead tonight


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 4 2009, 01:25 PM~15871273
> *i swear this marshmellow man follows me around like tha damn paparazzi everytime i drop my draws this ***** is tryin to get in my ass toilet paper.
> mas puto. joto. :uh:
> *





:uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2009, 12:18 PM~15871192
> *a little snow and people don't know how to act.  this is piss compared to up north.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: back in 2000 overhere snow 22 inch and like every year snow's from 10" to 15" :burn: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 4 2009, 06:02 PM~15874471
> *fuck all this snow bullshit.
> WAS I THE ONLY MOTHERFUCKER WORKING OUTSIDE IN THE COLD!!
> 
> *


im on the pager til 1am. hope i dotn crash into the gaurd rail :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

and one need some 13 hit me up 300 or for the project cutlass with wheels 600 hit me up if u like to look at the ride can show any time


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

BAYTOWN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo+Dec 4 2009, 07:02 PM~15874471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too late for a 'no-****'?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 4 2009, 05:48 PM~15874980
> *and one need some 13 hit me up  300 or for the project cutlass with wheels 600 hit me up if u like to look at the ride can show any time
> *


ARE THE 13'S CROME AND GOLD OR ALL CROME? TIRES?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 4 2009, 07:11 PM~15875200
> *ARE THE 13'S CROME AND GOLD OR ALL CROME? TIRES?
> *


all chrome with tires come with extra spinner s


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 4 2009, 07:47 PM~15874957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah i was rounder after noon, fkn sucked


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

I HAVE A BRAND NEW ADEL DUMP AND A USED MONSTER GREEN DUMP AND ALSO A SET OF 14IN KNOCK OFFS ALL CHROME WITH TIRES IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a double din PIONEER touch screen that im not using, its a DVD/CD/MP3/FLASH DRIVE READY............. I had the original stolen a while back out of my truck, and the insurance replaced it 2 months ago. I have no use for it, rather sell it to finish up my motor.

PM ME SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY PLEASE !!!!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 4 2009, 08:56 PM~15875047
> *BAYTOWN
> *


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 4 2009, 06:48 PM~15874980
> *and one need some 13 hit me up  300 or for the project cutlass with wheels 600 hit me up if u like to look at the ride can show any time
> *


some come thru and get this


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:53 PM~15876165
> *
> *


...... :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2009, 10:07 AM~15869212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see chevylo97 aka dave, has been sending you his pics again.. :uh:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 4 2009, 07:58 PM~15875063
> *nah dude, trust me, i know the feeling.  that shit was coming down hard in stafford.  goddam rooftops were all iced up n shit.
> too late for a 'no-****'?
> *





:twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fk this cold.. i really need to buy my weather striping..
ice windows inside and out..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2009, 08:55 AM~15869110
> *x2, i just need the basic design and go from there.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :loco:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 4 2009, 09:00 AM~15869157
> *wtf???  sh!tting on a roof top?
> *


 :barf:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone know when the soho parade is and what time


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 4 2009, 09:05 PM~15876260
> *I see chevylo97 aka dave, has been sending you his pics again.. :uh:
> *


dont be jealous i will send to you too


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 4 2009, 02:51 PM~15872629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


balla!!!!!!!! looks like you got plentyof snow at your new crib homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO DISPLAY THERE RIDE OR BIKE... THIS IS NOT ONLY FOR HLC MEMBERS..THIS IS A EXIBITION SHOW ONLY... IF INTERESTED ON DISPLAYING OR FOR MORE INFO CALL ME ASK FOR GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AND DONATE A GIFT FOR THOSE WHO NEED HELP THIS YR.*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 4 2009, 10:38 PM~15876543
> *:nono:  :nono:  :loco:
> *



shut the fuck up bitch actin like mini trucks are nuclear secrets n shit :uh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS...........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 4 2009, 10:16 PM~15876925
> *shut the fuck up bitch actin like mini trucks are nuclear secrets n shit :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 4 2009, 11:38 PM~15876543
> *:nono:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


thats kool homie.....ill get it 1way or another..... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 5 2009, 12:05 AM~15877873
> *thats kool homie.....ill get it 1way or another..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 4 2009, 10:16 PM~15876925
> *shut the fuck up bitch actin like mini trucks are nuclear secrets n shit :uh:
> *


o'rly they are a rare breed fo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:0 
:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 4 2009, 08:34 AM~15868591
> *BAYTOWN HAS A SHOW ON TEXAS AVE. SAT. :biggrin:
> THROWN EVERY YEAR .................................................
> *


What time and where on texas ave?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 5 2009, 12:45 AM~15878192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nothin like a a classic sissisor lift :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2009, 02:48 AM~15878206
> *What time and where on texas ave?
> *


8-11 is set up from main st down towards decker


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 5 2009, 02:54 AM~15878234
> *nothin like a a classic sissisor lift  :biggrin:
> *


yea yea but a z-rack will do..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 4 2009, 05:57 PM~15874416
> *:0  :0  ya con una torta de la taqueria arandas me conformo. :biggrin:
> estrano la comida de houston. :uh:
> *


 :0 nombre bro, cuando vengas a houston, nos vamos el domingo en la mananita por un menudito de aquellas, y luego ya en la tarde nos vamos a tirar el roll, y por unos buenos tacos de pasada :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Dec 4 2009, 02:51 PM~15872629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice house :thumbsup: hope it came with two a/c and heating systems.

guess you aint scared of heights if hung them lights up.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 4 2009, 10:53 PM~15877307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 5 2009, 12:56 AM~15878258
> *yea yea but a z-rack will do..... :biggrin:
> *


yes they will

personally not my cup of tea


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, NIX CUSTOMS, Mr.Teardrop, chevylo97
shouldn't u b n bed getting ready for in the morning?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 01:00 AM~15878282
> *:0 nombre bro, cuando vengas a houston, nos vamos el domingo en la mananita por un menudito de aquellas, y luego ya en la tarde nos vamos a tirar el roll, y por unos buenos tacos de pasada :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: unos tacos de la tia pancha en la airline?????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 4 2009, 10:08 PM~15875734
> *I HAVE A BRAND NEW ADEL DUMP AND A USED MONSTER GREEN DUMP AND ALSO A SET OF 14IN KNOCK OFFS ALL CHROME WITH TIRES IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED
> *


For u hoppers out there...that monster green will get u to the bumperrrrrr....it way better than a adex a lil better than a super duty....IF IT WORKS....if u buy it and it dosent work...good luck finding parts or sumone to rebuild it ....and if u do neither will be cheap...that dump is worth 700 easy IF HE CAN PROVE IT WORKS....if not I'd only give 300...good luck on the sale of some great o.g shit


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 4 2009, 06:27 PM~15875331
> *all chrome with tires come with extra spinner s
> *


give me a call with a price 832 577 1731 tony


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 5 2009, 12:16 AM~15876925
> *shut the fuck up bitch actin like mini trucks are nuclear secrets n shit :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 06:24 AM~15879141
> *For u hoppers out there...that monster green will get u to the bumperrrrrr....it way better than a adex a lil better than a super duty....IF IT WORKS....if u buy it and it dosent work...good luck finding parts or sumone to rebuild it ....and if u do neither will be cheap...that dump is worth 700 easy IF HE CAN PROVE IT WORKS....if not I'd only give 300...good luck on the sale of some great o.g shit
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: dont be blowing that mans head!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 5 2009, 01:54 AM~15878234
> *nothin like a a classic sissisor lift  :biggrin:
> *


that ones a tri stage Z rack

sicssors are cooler, mo olde schoo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 5 2009, 09:11 AM~15879268
> *that ones a tri stage Z rack
> 
> sicssors are cooler, mo olde schoo
> ...



don't tell him that, he already thinks he's a lowrider, now he's gonna think he's an old skool lowrider


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:49 AM~15879205
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick: dont be blowing that mans head!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm not...that's not my style ....but u seem a lil jelous...I'll let u be the only one blowin his head...that's cool with me


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 11:56 AM~15880053
> *I'm not...that's not my style ....but u seem a lil jelous...I'll let u be the only one blowin his head...that's cool with me
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Dec 5 2009, 10:59 AM~15880071
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


see you soon


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2009, 03:49 PM~15881237
> *see you soon
> *


U forgot tha (NO ****) :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Been on ot since thursday 3pm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 02:13 PM~15881406
> *U forgot tha (NO ****)  :0
> *


might be **** :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2009, 04:04 PM~15881803
> *might be ****  :dunno:
> *



ur asshole is **** for sure


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 5 2009, 09:24 AM~15879308
> *don't tell him that, he already thinks he's a lowrider, now he's gonna think he's an old skool lowrider
> *


ha


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

rain shine or snow!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 4 2009, 06:48 PM~15874980
> *and one need some 13 hit me up  300 or for the project cutlass with wheels 600 hit me up if u like to look at the ride can show any time
> *


still got it all some hit me up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 5 2009, 04:46 AM~15878898
> *:cheesy:  unos tacos de la tia pancha en la airline?????
> *


AHUEVO, SUGURO QUE SI


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 07:24 AM~15879141
> *For u hoppers out there...that monster green will get u to the bumperrrrrr....it way better than a adex a lil better than a super duty....IF IT WORKS....if u buy it and it dosent work...good luck finding parts or sumone to rebuild it ....and if u do neither will be cheap...that dump is worth 700 easy IF HE CAN PROVE IT WORKS....if not I'd only give 300...good luck on the sale of some great o.g shit
> *


dnt need an expensive dump to hop, italians work just fine, and u save urself alot of money


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 07:49 AM~15879205
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick: dont be blowing that mans head!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk mini trucks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 06:59 PM~15883295
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn shut the 4 game down with this one


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 07:07 PM~15883359
> *damn shut the 4 game down with this one
> 
> 
> *


nice ass color

-SIC713-


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 09:09 PM~15883381
> *nice ass color
> 
> -SIC713-
> *


yep


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 07:01 PM~15883308
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


que onda machu pichi el axle del brown todavia anda queriendo alcansar al carro :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 07:14 PM~15883419
> *que onda machu pichi el axle del brown todavia anda queriendo alcansar al carro  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 07:07 PM~15883359
> *damn shut the 4 game down with this one
> 
> 
> *


that bitch clean........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Dec 5 2009, 07:28 PM~15883540
> *that bitch clean........
> *


 :0 and on the streets


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

anybody cruising tonight?, westhimer???


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 07:07 PM~15883359
> *THAT'S SHARKIN 64 THE CAR WAS FROM SAN JO, CALIFAS THAT CAR IS OFF THE FUCKEN HOOK.</span>*


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15883642
> *anybody cruising tonight?, westhimer???
> *


NOT ME.. ELCO OUT OF COMMISSION FOR A WEEK,

-SIC713-


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15883642
> *anybody cruising tonight?, westhimer???
> *


estos huesos en my 98 tc :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 5 2009, 07:41 PM~15883643
> *THAT'S SHARKIN 64 THE CAR WAS FROM SAN JO, CALIFAS THAT CAR IS OFF THE FUCKEN HOOK.
> *


sup eddie, i knew that car had to be from overthere, we still 10 years behind on clean and chrome riding on the streets like that  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 07:42 PM~15883651
> *NOT ME.. ELCO OUT OF COMMISSION FOR A WEEK,
> 
> -SIC713-
> *


 :0 sounds like power moves


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 07:44 PM~15883663
> *estos huesos en my 98 tc :cheesy:
> *


what time way?, hit me up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 07:46 PM~15883682
> *what time way?, hit me up
> *


como alas once yo te hablo guey


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 07:40 PM~15883642
> *anybody cruising tonight?, westhimer???
> *


what time???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:44 PM~15883669
> *sup eddie, i knew that car had to be from overthere, we still 10 years behind on clean and chrome riding on the streets like that   :biggrin:
> *


not all of us


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 07:51 PM~15883734
> *not all of us
> *


pics or it aint happening :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15883717
> *como alas once yo te hablo guey
> *


orale


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Dec 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15883723
> *what time???
> *


ONCE, O DOCE


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 07:54 PM~15883753
> *ONCE, O DOCE
> *


I'LL HOLLA AT U THEN....  
HOW WAS THE TURKEY????


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 07:44 PM~15883669
> *sup eddie, i knew that car had to be from overthere, we still 10 years behind on clean and chrome riding on the streets like that   :biggrin:
> *



I got a pic of that sucks hopping at Nor Cal King of the Streets.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 07:53 PM~15883741
> *pics or it aint happening :biggrin:
> *


X 22222 I HJAVENT SEEN A CHROMED OUT STREET CAR IN A LONG TIME


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 5 2009, 07:57 PM~15883776
> *I got a pic of that sucks hopping at Nor Cal King of the Streets.
> *


too nice to hop it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Dec 5 2009, 07:55 PM~15883763
> *I'LL HOLLA AT U  THEN....
> HOW WAS THE TURKEY????
> 
> *


too much of it homie, how was atlanta


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:04 PM~15883848
> *too nice to hop it
> *


 :uh: :uh: NOTHING ITS NEVER TOO NICE TO HOP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 08:04 PM~15883846
> *X 22222 I HJAVENT SEEN A CHROMED OUT STREET CAR IN A LONG TIME
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :buttkick:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:09 PM~15883893
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :buttkick:
> *


PINCHIS OFFROAD LOWRIDERS CON PINCHIS REAR ENDS EN EL BACKBUMPER  :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 08:07 PM~15883870
> *:uh:  :uh: NOTHING ITS NEVER TOO NICE TO HOP
> *


agreed, but this is houston :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:16 PM~15883972
> *agreed, but this is houston :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


AY QUE PONERLES EL EJEMPLO :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 08:13 PM~15883930
> *PINCHIS OFFROAD LOWRIDERS CON PINCHIS REAR ENDS EN EL BACKBUMPER    :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: uglyness.com


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 08:17 PM~15883980
> *AY QUE PONERLES EL EJEMPLO  :0  :0  :0
> *


AL CIEN


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:19 PM~15884003
> *AL CIEN
> *


 :cheesy: THE RULES HAVE CHANGED COMPA AT LEAST FOR ME


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2009, 09:56 AM~15880053
> *I'm not...that's not my style ....but u seem a lil jelous...I'll let u be the only one blowin his head...that's cool with me
> *











DONT NEED TO BE JELOUS U JUST KEEP ON BLOWING HIM!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:28 PM~15884091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE PASA LOCO COMO ANDA LA RAZA POR ALLA EN EL BARRIO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:28 PM~15884091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRASH!!!!, LOL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:35 PM~15884150
> *TRASH!!!!, LOL
> *


happy holidays homie :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:28 PM~15884091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


happy holidays homie 
and what you want that junk for :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:35 PM~15884150
> *TRASH!!!!, LOL
> *


YA TENGO NUEVO HOPPER 








:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 5 2009, 08:49 PM~15884249
> *happy holidays homie :biggrin:
> *


yes sir, happy holidays to all our true homies from D TOWN


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ridenlow84, streetshow, switches4life, *whores_revenge*, ROBHDZ02, Mr.Eriko


spindals r ready


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 10:07 PM~15884385
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ridenlow84, streetshow, switches4life, whores_revenge, ROBHDZ02, Mr.Eriko
> spindals r ready
> *


wat bout my rims


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Dec 5 2009, 09:14 PM~15884433
> *wat bout my rims
> *


nope.. u dont need them yet


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 5 2009, 07:29 PM~15884100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA CHINGON...
hno: hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 08:59 PM~15884315
> *YA TENGO NUEVO HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ESTA FEO :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:23 PM~15884524
> *AQUI TRYING TO STAY WARM PERO ME LA PASO EN LA CALLE TODO EL DIA!!! :angry:
> 
> hno:  hno:
> *


ORALES VOY PALA WESTHEIMER AVER K AY :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 5 2009, 07:50 PM~15884260
> *happy holidays homie
> and what you want that junk for :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO U TOO HOMIE......


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:25 PM~15884541
> *:0  ESTA FEO  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE U HATTIN ALREADY!!!! :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:25 PM~15884541
> *:0  ESTA FEO  :biggrin:
> *


NO NECESITA TRAILOR :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 08:28 PM~15884572
> *NO NECESITA TRAILOR  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:28 PM~15884570
> *I SEE U HATTIN ALREADY!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 09:28 PM~15884572
> *NO NECESITA TRAILOR  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 ouch!! :angry: 
pero necesita una caja de sapatos


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

713Lowriderboy, switches4life, hoppers4life, whores_revenge, 1980lincoln, ROBHDZ02, streetshow, Mr.Eriko, project 79, ridenlow84
EH BOILER WUACHALE HOMIE AQUI ANDA LA #1 CHEERLEADER DE SOUTHSIDE!!! :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 11:32 PM~15884607
> *713Lowriderboy, switches4life, hoppers4life, whores_revenge, 1980lincoln, ROBHDZ02, streetshow, Mr.Eriko, project 79, ridenlow84
> EH BOILER WUACHALE HOMIE AQUI ANDA LA #1 CHEERLEADER DE SOUTHSIDE!!! :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:31 PM~15884606
> *:0  :0 ouch!! :angry:
> pero necesita una caja de sapatos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ERES GATCHO WUEY...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:32 PM~15884607
> *713Lowriderboy, switches4life, hoppers4life, whores_revenge, 1980lincoln, ROBHDZ02, streetshow, Mr.Eriko, project 79, ridenlow84
> EH BOILER WUACHALE HOMIE AQUI ANDA LA #1 CHEERLEADER DE SOUTHSIDE!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Mr.Eriko QUE PUE ERIC NO HA LLEGADO SU PISTON OH QUE?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

boy boy boy.. i tell ya


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

DONDE SE JUNTAN EN LA WESTHEIMER?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:35 PM~15884644
> *Mr.Eriko QUE PUE ERIC NO HA LLEGADO SU PISTON OH QUE?
> *


pistons???
las tengo de floreros :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 11:35 PM~15884644
> *Mr.Eriko QUE PUE ERIC NO HA LLEGADO SU PISTON OH QUE?
> *


no guey toda via no pero ya me anda ya quiero acabar esa mierda


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Dec 5 2009, 09:35 PM~15884658
> *DONDE SE JUNTAN EN LA WESTHEIMER?
> *


parece que cerca del hwy 6, pero primero va ir el streetshow a ver si hay movimiento :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:37 PM~15884675
> *pistons???
> las tengo de floreros :biggrin:
> *


LLA SE PUTO YO LAS MIRE EL OTRO DIA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

*Nuff Said*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 5 2009, 09:31 PM~15884606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HWY 6 AND WESTHEIMER AT TACO CABANA


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

i have to say dis is da first weenend i've stayed home in a long azz time an it fuckin sux....minus da fact dat i spend time wit my kids.....but besides dat.... :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 09:39 PM~15884691
> *Nuff Said
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:38 PM~15884688
> *parece que cerca del hwy 6, pero primero va ir el streetshow a ver si hay movimiento :biggrin:
> *


  YO TE MARCO (NO ****)


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 11:37 PM~15884675
> *pistons???
> las tengo de floreros :biggrin:
> *


calmado compa.... :machinegun:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 08:39 PM~15884691
> *Nuff Said
> 
> 
> ...


U AINT READY SO GO BACK TO SLEEP!!! :0 :0


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 10:39 PM~15884691
> *Nuff Said
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Dec 5 2009, 09:40 PM~15884706
> *i have to say dis is da first weenend i've stayed home in a long azz time an it fuckin sux....minus da fact dat i spend time wit my kids.....but besides dat.... :twak:
> *


work on whores revenge 2, and u wont have that problem


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 5 2009, 09:40 PM~15884713
> *calmado  compa.... :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS NIGGAZZZZZZ.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:41 PM~15884727
> *work on whores revenge 2, and u wont have that problem
> *


black friday killed me last weekend.....an had to pay rent dis week....so dats why im at home..... :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 09:40 PM~15884708
> * YO TE MARCO (NO ****)
> *


orale


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge+Dec 5 2009, 09:40 PM~15884706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

at least my kids gonna have a good chirstmas......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

AVER QUE ENTONCES AVER SI ANDAMOS POR AYA ALRATO


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Dec 5 2009, 08:45 PM~15884756
> *black friday killed me last weekend.....an had to pay rent dis week....so dats why im at home..... :angry:
> *


 :uh: THANK GOD I DONT HAVE TO DO THAT!! ONLY RENT I PAY IS AT MY SHOP!!!


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

wat happen....u broke da motor already....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2009, 09:46 PM~15884766
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Dec 5 2009, 09:46 PM~15884765
> *at least my kids gonna have a good chirstmas......
> *


thats the most important thing


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 11:33 PM~15884625
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ERES GATCHO WUEY...
> *


Q ONDA VAS A IR AL TOY DRIVE DE ..HLC....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 08:46 PM~15884763
> *awww... dont feel bad.. elco parked again..
> about to put a different motor in it..
> ha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:49 PM~15884791
> *thats the most important thing
> *


 :biggrin: already cuz... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 09:46 PM~15884763
> *awww... dont feel bad.. elco parked again..
> about to put a different motor in it..
> ha
> *


sic???
fool u have to stop using other peps screen names!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 09:48 PM~15884781
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what up with u ??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:49 PM~15884800
> *sic???
> fool u have to stop using other peps screen names!!!!!!!!!
> *


he spending the night at los' house for buttsecks... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Dec 5 2009, 09:47 PM~15884770
> *AVER QUE ENTONCES  AVER SI ANDAMOS POR AYA ALRATO
> *


orale, si no manana for sure en el 59 y little york,


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:49 PM~15884800
> *sic???
> fool u have to stop using other peps screen names!!!!!!!!!
> *


INTERNET IS NOT CHEAP FOOL!!!! :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2009, 09:51 PM~15884815
> *he spending the night at los' house for buttsecks... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Dec 5 2009, 09:48 PM~15884778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im at his house.. dont feel like switchin names


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2009, 09:51 PM~15884815
> *he spending the night at los' house for buttsecks... :0
> *


u a fool.. sup my *****,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 :biggrin: 

im at his house.. dont feel like switchin names
[/quote]
told u so... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 5 2009, 09:48 PM~15884781
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


so... u r back?, how is it? packd??, full of lowlows :cheesy: ???? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 09:53 PM~15884842
> *u a fool.. sup my *****,
> *


chillen...watchin lowrider dvd's..maybe one day i will be a lowrider...


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

well homies.....im out of here.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :biggrin:
> 
> im at his house.. dont feel like switchin names


told u so... :uh:
[/quote]

:0 :0 , lol


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 5 2009, 09:55 PM~15884858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good night


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 08:52 PM~15884833
> *yea ok
> no..
> 
> ...










U SHOULD GIVE YOUR HOMEBOY ONE OF THOSE SHIRTS!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Dec 5 2009, 09:55 PM~15884859
> *well homies.....im out of here.....
> *


 :uh: bye ***** :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hlc toy drive roll call??
THE CERTIFIED CREW WILL BE THERE , THATS MY BROS CREW, IM STICKING TO LOWLOWS :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 09:56 PM~15884867
> *x2.. im a dreamer
> 
> good night
> *


im just old and washed up...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 11:57 PM~15884875
> *hlc toy drive roll call??
> THE CERTIFIED CREW WILL BE THERE , THATS MY BROS CREW, IM STICKING TO LOWLOWS :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:56 PM~15884868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 , DNT START NO SHIT PUTO :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 5 2009, 09:58 PM~15884883
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


gas up the neon... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2009, 11:59 PM~15884894
> *gas up the neon... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Dec 5 2009, 09:56 PM~15884868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im yung n broke


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Dec 5 2009, 09:59 PM~15884897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 08:59 PM~15884899
> *what homeboy.. that ***** aint worring about you.. so quit worring about him
> im yung n broke
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WAT A ***!!! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

GUESS ?? WHAT PERSONS CAR
NOTICE ITS MISSSING FEW PARTS, ITS A GOOD CLUE :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:01 PM~15884928
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WAT A ***!!! :uh:
> *


da fk u talkin bout... u always worried aboout the next man.. worse than a female


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 10:03 PM~15884941
> *da fk u talkin bout... u always worred about the next .. just as worse a female..
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 09:03 PM~15884941
> *da fk u talkin bout... u always worried aboout the next man.. worse than a female
> *


I'LL LEAVE YOUR DADDY ALONE!!! MY BAD.... :tears: :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:04 PM~15884962
> *I'LL LEAVE YOUR DADDY ALONE!!! MY BAD.... :tears:  :angel:
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

BUNCH OF CHEERLEADERS IN HERE TONIGHT!!! :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 , hold up fools , im about to go out in a minute, and dnt want 10000 pages when i come back!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:05 PM~15884971
> *BUNCH OF CHEERLEADERS IN HERE TONIGHT!!! :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:06 PM~15884979
> *:0  :0 , hold up fools , im about to go out in a minute, and dnt want 10000 pages when  i come back!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


who u supposed to be???? :biggrin: we dont care what u want...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2009, 12:06 AM~15884979
> *:0  :0 , hold up fools , im about to go out in a minute, and dnt want 10000 pages when  i come back!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:59 PM~15884892
> *:0  :0  :0 , DNT START NO SHIT PUTO :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










BITCH THIS IS HOUSTON!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:04 PM~15884962
> *I'LL LEAVE YOUR DADDY ALONE!!! MY BAD.... :tears:  :angel:
> *


i dunno who u talkin about.. if its my club member then its a different story..
if u talkin about robert, o well.. 

quit worring what the next mans doing


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:06 PM~15884979
> *:0  :0 , hold up fools , im about to go out in a minute, and dnt want 10000 pages when  i come back!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2009, 10:07 PM~15884987
> *who u supposed to be????  :biggrin: we dont care what u want...
> *


DEZZZ NUTZZZZ, LOL


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 5 2009, 09:08 PM~15884999
> *i dunno who u talkin about.. if its my club member then its a different story..
> if u talkin about robert, o well..
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:09 PM~15885006
> *DEZZZ NUTZZZZ, LOL
> *


ur a dumbass callin urself nutz...lol...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:09 PM~15885006
> *DEZZZ NUTZZZZ, LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :buttkick: COUGHT HIM SLIPPIN!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

STRRETSHOW said, its dead, save ur gas on going to westhimer  
keep arguing :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:11 PM~15885025
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :buttkick: COUGHT HIM SLIPPIN!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:11 PM~15885025
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :buttkick: COUGHT HIM SLIPPIN!!
> *


nope i said said who u supposed to be.. meaning him.. and he answered deeezz nuttzz.. so he got himself...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:11 PM~15885029
> *STRRETSHOW said, its dead, save ur gas on going to westhimer
> keep arguing :cheesy:
> *


HEY I GOT SOMETHING FOR ALL OF YA!!!








































PUTOS...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:11 PM~15885029
> *STRRETSHOW said, its dead, save ur gas on going to westhimer
> keep arguing :cheesy:
> *


r u gonna listen to him??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2009, 10:12 PM~15885038
> *nope i said said who u supposed to be.. meaning him.. and he answered deeezz nuttzz.. so he got himself...
> *


nah fool, got ur ass!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:11 PM~15885035
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:13 PM~15885054
> *nah fool, got ur ass!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


****!!!! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:13 PM~15885054
> *nah fool, got ur ass!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


naw u failed!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 5 2009, 10:13 PM~15885053
> *r u gonna listen to him??
> *


he is a true homie, he is a trustfull cat  , (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:15 PM~15885077
> *he is a true homie, he is a trustfull cat  , (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

REAL STREET HOPPER " SKYWALKER II " COMING SOON!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:55 PM~15884854
> *so... u r back?, how is it? packd??, full of lowlows :cheesy: ???? :0
> *


NO AY NI MADRES I SHOULD OF GONE CLUBBING


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:22 PM~15885150
> *REAL STREET HOPPER " SKYWALKER II " COMING SOON!!!! :0  :0
> *


arre compa yo siempre al cien :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

this topic sounds like blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 5 2009, 09:56 PM~15885393
> *this topic sounds like blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

LOW_INC
QUE ROLLO HOMITO, U GONNA HIT UP THE H.L.C TOY DRIVE MANANA???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 5 2009, 10:56 PM~15885393
> *this topic sounds like blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
> *


alwayz


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 11:00 PM~15885414
> *LOW_INC
> QUE ROLLO HOMITO, U GONNA HIT UP THE H.L.C TOY DRIVE MANANA???
> *


dont know, maybe


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

BAYTOWN'S TEXAS AVE. CARSHOW!!
LATIN CARTEL ROLLED IN 10 DEEP 5 BIKES AND A PEDDAL CAR....
























































































CON GRADS TO LEN FOR 1ST PLACE


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AND BAYTOWN 281 CC SHOWED STRONG 
AND CONGRADS TO ERIC FOR BEST OF SHOW
AND TO 1014 CADDIE (PEANUT JOE)
AS THE NEWEST MEMBER OF BAYTOWN 281 C.C.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 01:45 AM~15886269
> *BAYTOWN'S TEXAS AVE. CARSHOW!!
> LATIN CARTEL ROLLED IN 10 DEEP 5 BIKES AND A PEDDAL CAR....
> 
> ...



con Grats,,,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 01:52 AM~15886305
> *AND BAYTOWN 281 CC SHOWED STRONG
> AND CONGRADS TO ERIC FOR BEST OF SHOW
> AND TO 1014 CADDIE (PEANUT JOE)
> ...



A car club wearing my old stompping ground name







 Its all good much respect to yall
and con grats... to the best of show winner


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 6 2009, 10:03 AM~15887004
> *con Grats,,,,,  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: 
i dont no if anybody else is smart enuff 2 noticed
but sumthings real funny bout this screen name....
:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fresh paint?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 09:16 AM~15887065
> *:uh:
> i dont no if anybody else is smart enuff 2 noticed
> but sumthings real funny bout this screen name....
> ...


its the same person.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 12:45 AM~15886269
> *BAYTOWN'S TEXAS AVE. CARSHOW!!
> LATIN CARTEL ROLLED IN 10 DEEP 5 BIKES AND A PEDDAL CAR....
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 12:52 AM~15886305
> *AND BAYTOWN 281 CC SHOWED STRONG
> AND CONGRADS TO ERIC FOR BEST OF SHOW
> AND TO 1014 CADDIE (PEANUT JOE)
> ...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

thundercats1 Dec 4 2009, 02:07 PM | | Post #205945 

O B T XIII

Posts: 128
Joined: Jan 2009
From: DIRTY BAY,TEXAS
Car Club: BAYTOWN 281


--------------------

Low Rider Female Representing
86 L/S Montecarlo 
Thundercats.....

Side Job Customs & Audio World & Tire doctor
Proud sponcers of Baytown 281 C C

84 Regal single pump hopper, "RECUTT" on the works.. 

:uh: 

BLACK MAGIC 2 Posted Today, 10:09 AM 

A car club wearing my old stompping ground name

Its all good much respect to yall
and con grats... to the best of show winner 

:uh: 
:twak: :dunno: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: :loco: :rant: 
not not all people might see but thundercats1 had "rebirth of BLACK MAGIC 2"ON HIS SIG....now its missing and some ol skool og from the bay bout 75 by now gets on lil claiming to be black magic 
C'ON THUNDERCATS1 I KNOW U MADE A NEW SCREEN NAME 
THE REST OF THESE ****** MIGHT BE SLACKING BUT I GOT YA.. :biggrin:
C'ON DOG WE KOOL AND ALL BUT YOU AINT GOT TO LIE TO KICK IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 10:26 AM~15887106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NAW ***** JUS WASHED IT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 6 2009, 10:40 AM~15887155
> *its the same person.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
SMARTER THEN I THOUGHT U WERE... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Rain or shine, the H.L.C. TOY DRIVE is still going on. If it thunderstorms we'll do a fast drop donation aka drive thru but not taking orders. :ugh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 08:06 PM~15883869
> *too much of it homie, how was atlanta
> *


IT WAS VERY GOOOD..WRECKED MY BURDAN ON THE WAY BACK.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

still have all chrome 13 for sale 300 or car and rims for 500 :biggrin: or call me at 832 396 4062 it a cutlass


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 5 2009, 10:28 PM~15884091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but that lincoln u have better be hot and chromed out...or its just gonna look like the rest of your cars in tha back yard (i bet you wont post a pic of that) when its next to my 05.......  ......but like u say "its not how u wanna roll its how u roll" so i'll see ya around.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2009, 12:03 PM~15887971
> *but that lincoln u have better be hot and chromed out...or its just gonna look like the rest of your cars in tha back yard (i bet you wont post a pic of that) when its next to my 05.......  ......but like u say "its not how u wanna roll its how u roll" so i'll see ya around.....
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Dec 6 2009, 10:19 AM~15887626
> *IT WAS VERY GOOOD..WRECKED MY BURDAN ON THE WAY BACK.
> *


uchale, hope everyone safe


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 02:45 AM~15886269
> *BAYTOWN'S TEXAS AVE. CARSHOW!!
> LATIN CARTEL ROLLED IN 10 DEEP 5 BIKES AND A PEDDAL CAR....
> 
> ...


nice and clean fleet


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 5 2009, 09:53 PM~15883741
> *pics or it aint happening :biggrin:
> *


no pics but it is happen


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2009, 12:09 PM~15888003
> *no pics but it is happen
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wish i could have the daytons back


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 12:37 PM~15888207
> *wish i could have the daytons back
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm looking for someone who builds bike displays... Can anyone give me a quote on how much it would cost to make one of these? I'm looking for someone to build me one... hit me up.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 6 2009, 08:40 AM~15887155
> *its the same person.... :biggrin:
> *


  I wish you were right about the same person you think of, I guess you aint


----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 08:48 AM~15887196
> *thundercats1  Dec 4 2009, 02:07 PM    |  | Post #205945
> 
> O B T XIII
> ...



 Like you said no regrets but you just put your foot in your mouth. Like I said before i use to live in bay. Dont compare me.


----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin: I didnt know Latin Cartel liked Tv Novelas. :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 02:52 AM~15886305
> *AND BAYTOWN 281 CC SHOWED STRONG
> AND CONGRADS TO ERIC FOR BEST OF SHOW
> AND TO 1014 CADDIE (PEANUT JOE)
> ...



:cheesy: nice pix homes ,,LOL 
do u work 4 the Baytown sun ,
:biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 09:48 AM~15887196
> *thundercats1  Dec 4 2009, 02:07 PM    |  | Post #205945
> 
> O B T XIII
> ...




:nono: :around: I know we kool but this time ,u need to z pass ur guts... :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 6 2009, 03:53 PM~15889596
> *:biggrin: I didnt know Latin Cartel liked Tv Novelas. :biggrin:
> *


whats up homes is that ur ranfla on ur personal pix...
wzrd4


----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 6 2009, 03:12 PM~15889751
> *whats up homes is that ur ranfla on ur personal pix...
> wzrd4
> *


Yea its my new toy,I also have a 64,impala,
who is this


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 09:48 AM~15887196
> *thundercats1  Dec 4 2009, 02:07 PM    |  | Post #205945
> 
> O B T XIII
> ...



yes i did whated to bring back black magic and black shadow
but after talking to a close friend of mine and taking his advise
they already had their time on the spotlight ,buid something different
i decided to sell, and i did my 68, BUT since u like putting ur two
cents, Im comming out with two 65s by summer something new
for the baytown 281 CC . ANGELES Y DEMONIOS 


peace bro....... happy holidays


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 6 2009, 04:18 PM~15889798
> *Yea its my new toy,I also have a 64,impala,
> who is this
> *



pm me so we can talk


----------



## BLACK MAGIC 2 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 6 2009, 03:29 PM~15889887
> *pm  me so we can talk
> *


  It was nice talking to you again, Like i said im thinking of moving back to the bay, ill hit you up about it.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 6 2009, 04:47 PM~15890050
> * It was nice talking to you again, Like i said im thinking of moving back to the bay, ill hit you up about it.
> *



 Orale rick ,talk 2 u later ,,,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2009, 11:09 AM~15888003
> *no pics but it is happen
> *


no pics


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2009, 11:26 AM~15888126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2009, 10:03 AM~15887971
> *but that lincoln u have better be hot and chromed out...or its just gonna look like the rest of your cars in tha back yard (i bet you wont post a pic of that) when its next to my 05.......  ......but like u say "its not how u wanna roll its how u roll" so i'll see ya around.....
> *


DONT WORRY HOMIE THATS GONNA BE REAL SOON!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2009, 03:03 PM~15890198
> *no pics
> *


hes gonna end up selling it like his 2 door project!!! :biggrin: 
times are hard, i can imagine what i could do if i lived with my mommy!!!! :cheesy: I'LL WOULD BE MAKING MUTHURFUCKERS SICK...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:11 PM~15890806
> *hes gonna end up selling it like his 2 door project!!! :biggrin:
> times are hard, i can imagine what i could do if i lived with my mommy!!!! :cheesy:  I'LL WOULD BE MAKING MUTHURFUCKERS SICK...
> *


 :0 :0 ouch!!


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2009, 11:26 AM~15888126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2009, 04:18 PM~15890882
> *:0  :0 ouch!!
> *


NOT TO TALK SHIT BUT ON THE COOL!!! IF I ONLY COULD FOCUS ON ONE CAR LIKE A LOT OF PEOPLE DO.... :angry:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:11 PM~15890806
> *hes gonna end up selling it like his 2 door project!!! :biggrin:
> times are hard, i can imagine what i could do if i lived with my mommy!!!! :cheesy:  I'LL WOULD BE MAKING MUTHURFUCKERS SICK...
> *


I DIDN'T KNOW TRAILOR RENT COULD BE SO EXPENSIVE.
:0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2009, 10:26 AM~15888126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SLIM WHEN U GET THIS ONE? ITS FUCKING BAD!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Dec 6 2009, 04:27 PM~15890980
> *I DIDN'T KNOW TRAILOR RENT COULD BE SO EXPENSIVE.
> :0
> *


RENT IS FOR SUCKERS HOMIE!!! THE LITTLE THAT I HAVE I PAY CASH SOMETHING U DONT KNOW ABOUT....  U DA FUCK ARE U? SOME CHICKEN SHIT BITCH TALKING SHIT....


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:31 PM~15891032
> *RENT IS FOR SUCKERS HOMIE!!! THE LITTLE THAT I HAVE I PAY CASH SOMETHING U DONT KNOW ABOUT....   U DA FUCK ARE U? SOME CHICKEN SHIT BITCH TALKING SHIT....
> *


YEAH,IM CHICKEN LITTLE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:27 PM~15890991
> *DAMN SLIM WHEN U GET THIS ONE? ITS FUCKING BAD!!!
> *


thats kennys car, one of the top cleanest rides


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:26 PM~15890971
> *NOT TO TALK SHIT BUT ON THE COOL!!! IF I ONLY COULD FOCUS ON ONE CAR LIKE A LOT OF PEOPLE DO.... :angry:
> *


then u need to focus on one car fool :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Dec 6 2009, 04:35 PM~15891083
> *YEAH,IM CHICKEN LITTLE
> *


ERES UN CULERO QUE HABLA A LO PEDEJO Y QUE NO SE A TOPADO CON UN VATO QUE LA CALLE EL OSICO DE PERRO!!! :0 IM TONY FROM LOCOS AND IM EASY TO FIND, BET U WONT IDENTIFY YOUR SELF CHICKEN LITTLE!!!! :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 6 2009, 04:36 PM~15891095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THIS YEAR THINGS ARE ABOUT TO CHANGE....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:37 PM~15891122
> *ERES UN CULERO QUE HABLA A LO PEDEJO Y QUE NO SE A TOPADO CON UN VATO QUE LA CALLE EL OSICO DE PERRO!!! :0  IM TONY FROM LOCOS AND IM EASY TO FIND, BET U WONT IDENTIFY YOUR SELF CHICKEN LITTLE!!!! :uh:
> *


damn fool, calm down cabrone, comiste picante o que, a se te salio lo tamaulipas :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:39 PM~15891135
> *
> YEAH THIS YEAR THINGS ARE ABOUT TO CHANGE....
> *


u have 24 days :roflmao: :roflmao: 
u mean next year


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2009, 04:40 PM~15891148
> *damn fool, calm down cabrone, comiste picante o que, a se te salio lo tamaulipas :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NO MAMES ESQUE ME CAI EN LA PUNTA DE LA VERGA QUE VENGAN PUTO A CAGAR EL PALO Y QUE SE ESCONDAN COMO JOTOS...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2009, 04:42 PM~15891166
> *u have 24 days :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> u mean next year
> *


 :twak: U KNOW WHAT I MENT PUTO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:37 PM~15891122
> *ERES UN CULERO QUE HABLA A LO PEDEJO Y QUE NO SE A TOPADO CON UN VATO QUE LA CALLE EL OSICO DE PERRO!!! :0  IM TONY FROM LOCOS AND IM EASY TO FIND, BET U WONT IDENTIFY YOUR SELF CHICKEN LITTLE!!!! :uh:
> *


SORRY, I WAS BORN HERE.I DONT UNDERSTAND SPANISH.
BUT THIS BIG JR..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Dec 6 2009, 04:44 PM~15891189
> *SORRY, I WAS BORN HERE.I DONT UNDERSTAND SPANISH.
> BUT THIS BIG JR..
> *


SO JUST BECAUSE A PERSON IS BORN HERE THEY WONT KNOW HOW TO SPEAK SPANISH???? :uh: WELL LISTEN HERE BIG JUNIOR I DONT GO AROUND HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT U SO I DONT THINK U SHOULD COME ON HERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT ME HOMIE.... SO KEEP YOUR COMMENTS ABOUT ME TO YOUR SELF, OH BY THE WAy homie i was born in mexico and i speak english!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WAS A SUCESS.... 

DUE TO WEATHER THERE WERE LESS CARS ON DISPLAY..BUT IT WAS ALL BOUT THE TOY AND CAN GOOD DONATIONS. KIDS MEAL GROUP WERE VERY HAPPY THAT THE HLC, INK 45 TATTOOS,TEJANO HITS ,SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS ALL ROUND THE HOUSTON AREA COULD MAKE THIS POSSIBLE!


CHANNEL 11 WAS THERE..CHECK IT OUT AT 10pm

BIG UPS TO LATIN KUSTOMS,DESERT DREAMS,EXPENSIVE TASTE,CERTIFED,BAYTOWN 281, DESTRUCION,ROLLERZ ONLY(GULF COAST) AND ALL SOLO RIDERS THAT DISPLAYED AND SUPPORTED THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL THIS YR!!

AND TO MY HLC BROTHERS AND SISTERS THANK YALL !!!
HYPNOTIZED,JUICED,EMPIRE,BONAFIED.FIRME,PLAYERS PARADISE,SLAB 2 DUBZ,SECOND 2 NONE,KRAZY TOYZ,LEGIONS AND OLDIES.

SHOUT OUT TO DJ ALIEN AND DJ SHORT DOG FOR THE GREAT MUSIC!! 

DJ LATIN AND SLO THANKS HOMIES*


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:49 PM~15891249
> *SO JUST BECAUSE A PERSON IS BORN HERE THEY WONT KNOW HOW TO SPEAK SPANISH???? :uh:  WELL LISTEN HERE BIG JUNIOR I DONT GO AROUND HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT U SO I DONT THINK U SHOULD COME ON HERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT ME HOMIE.... SO KEEP YOUR COMMENTS ABOUT ME TO YOUR SELF, OH BY THE WAy homie i was born in mexico and i speak english!!!!
> *


MOST PEOPLE BORN HERE SPEAK ENGLISH=USA.
THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE CHANGED TO HOUSTON LOWRIDERS "SAP VERSION"

YOU DESERVED TO BE TALKED ABOUT.YOUR HEADS BIGGER THAN THIS GUY









BUT ILL LET YOU KEEP MAKING A ASS OF YOURSELF WITH YOUR WALLISVILLE PICK N PULL LOWS..SEE YOU IN THE STREETS


----------



## HTOWN_RIDER (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 06:49 PM~15891249
> *SO JUST BECAUSE A PERSON IS BORN HERE THEY WONT KNOW HOW TO SPEAK SPANISH???? :uh:  WELL LISTEN HERE BIG JUNIOR I DONT GO AROUND HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT U SO I DONT THINK U SHOULD COME ON HERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT ME HOMIE.... SO KEEP YOUR COMMENTS ABOUT ME TO YOUR SELF, OH BY THE WAy homie i was born in mexico and i speak english!!!!
> *


if he was born here, why would he have to know spanish???
Now go teach the others that are here :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 6 2009, 10:26 AM~15887106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 10:26 AM~15887106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NAW,THATZ TILL NEXT YR 4 SHO....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 10:16 AM~15887065
> *:uh:
> i dont no if anybody else is smart enuff 2 noticed
> but sumthings real funny bout this screen name....
> ...



I DID,I JUST DONT FEEL LIKE CLOWNIN A DUMB AZZ,I JUST CAN BELIEF WHAT A M/F WILL DO FOR ATTENTION!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 6 2009, 06:51 PM~15891808
> *NAW,THATZ TILL NEXT YR 4 SHO....
> *


dam what kind of car wash soap you using :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2009, 05:36 PM~15891095
> *thats kennys car, one of the top cleanest rides
> *


thats homie, big job in louisiana, if u still interested?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 6 2009, 02:35 PM~15889049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hottstuff from san antonio makes them
he made me this one about a year ago


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2009, 07:10 PM~15892043
> *hottstuff from san antonio makes them
> he made me this one about a year ago
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2009, 07:10 PM~15892043
> *hottstuff from san antonio makes them
> he made me this one about a year ago
> 
> ...


is that your bed :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2009, 07:10 PM~15892043
> *hottstuff from san antonio makes them
> he made me this one about a year ago
> 
> ...


Wtf u gon do wit dat???? Is dat ur lowrider style mee mees bed???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 6 2009, 08:12 PM~15892069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same person :scrutinize:

it was for my pedal car but never used it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 07:11 PM~15890806
> *hes gonna end up selling it like his 2 door project!!! :biggrin:
> times are hard, i can imagine what i could do if i lived with my mommy!!!! :cheesy:  I'LL WOULD BE MAKING MUTHURFUCKERS SICK...
> *


that car was never a project......it was a perfectly good runnin and driving car that just sat in the back of the tire shop with up to date tags and inspection.....and yea i live with my mama but not because i have to..... last year i made about 42k for the year....but what do i need a house for its just me...... so if my mom has an exstra room in tha house why not pay her some rent....and makin mutha fuckaz sick is exactly what i plan on doin...so i hope ****** dreams got toilet paper cuz im bout to shit on'em :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2009, 07:14 PM~15892084
> *same person :scrutinize:
> 
> it was for my pedal car but never used it
> *


O.....ok.... :roflmao: sorry it was just right...but u could prolly fit in it.....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Dec 6 2009, 04:57 PM~15891328
> *MOST PEOPLE BORN HERE SPEAK ENGLISH=USA.
> THIS TOPIC SHOULD BE CHANGED TO HOUSTON LOWRIDERS "SAP VERSION"
> 
> ...


 im ready homie, bet u dont even have a lo-low and your in here talking shit.... if i talk shit it's because i can back it up with my junks.... lets do this rite now in the rain, u aint ready to roll!!!! got my keys ready, lets see who's a real rider!!!!  




> _Originally posted by HTOWN_RIDER_@Dec 6 2009, 04:57 PM~15891335
> *if he was born here, why would he have to know spanish???
> Now go teach the others that are here :uh:
> *


 :uh: otro puto!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think they got a little booth like that blue one at leggs on 45 :around:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2009, 06:16 PM~15892114
> *that car was never a project......it was a perfectly good runnin and driving car that just sat in the back of the tire shop with up to date tags and inspection.....and yea i live with my mama but not because i have to..... last year i made about 42k for the year....but what do i need a house for its just me...... so if my mom has an exstra room in tha house why not pay her some rent....and makin mutha fuckaz sick is exactly what i plan on doin...so i hope ****** dreams got toilet paper cuz im bout to shit on'em  :biggrin:
> *


   do your thing homie!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2009, 07:37 PM~15891114
> *then u need to focus on one car fool :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont think he heard you :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2009, 06:21 PM~15892182
> *i dont think he heard you :biggrin:
> *


i really wish i could homie, but this year coming up is looking real good already!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2009, 08:17 PM~15892118
> *O.....ok.... :roflmao: sorry it was just right...but u could prolly fit in it.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i do


doen't mosca make them too?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 09:23 PM~15892203
> *i really wish i could homie, but this year coming up is looking real good already!!!
> *


 :0 same here but if push comes to shove tha escalade will go


----------



## HTOWN_RIDER (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 08:19 PM~15892132
> *im ready homie, bet u dont even have a lo-low and your in here talking shit.... if i talk shit it's because i can back it up with my junks.... lets do this rite now in the rain, u aint ready to roll!!!! got my keys ready, lets see who's a real rider!!!!
> :uh:  otro puto!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

all chrome 13 s for sale come get them for 300 hit me up need them gone some body anybody


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 6 2009, 07:36 PM~15892365
> *all chrome 13 s for sale come get them for 300 hit me up need them gone  some body anybody
> *


pics? rust?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 07:12 PM~15892069
> *is that your bed  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 6 2009, 07:55 PM~15891307
> *HLC 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WAS A SUCESS....
> 
> DUE TO WEATHER THERE WERE LESS CARS ON DISPLAY..BUT IT WAS ALL BOUT THE TOY AND CAN GOOD DONATIONS. KIDS MEAL GROUP WERE VERY HAPPY THAT THE HLC, INK 45 TATTOOS,TEJANO HITS ,SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS ALL ROUND THE HOUSTON AREA COULD MAKE THIS POSSIBLE!
> ...


  

If anyone is interested, the toys collected will be handed out to the children on Dec. 17th (Thursday) at the Kids Meals Houston Christmas party from 10-1pm
address: 4810 Yale Street, 77018

Thanks to all who donated to that organization.
GM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayne, yale st


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2009, 07:25 PM~15892231
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  i do
> doen't mosca make them too?
> *


been a while but yes i know how,,,,


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 07:40 PM~15892398
> *pics? rust?
> *


no rust i do nt have a pic text me ur number and i give u one from my phone


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 6 2009, 08:43 PM~15892451
> *been a while but yes i know how,,,,
> *


  
i remember you had put that on the bike forum when i was looking for one to make me one


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 6 2009, 08:43 PM~15892451
> *been a while but yes i know how,,,,
> *



*$$$$$$$$ 1961 IMPALA RAG (PROJECT) 4 SALE <<<PM FOR DETAILS>>>>>>> 1961 IMPALA RAG (PROJECT) 4 SALE <<<PM FOR DETAILS>>>>>>>$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*


 why you sellin fool?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 6 2009, 09:43 PM~15892451
> *been a while but yes i know how,,,,
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

7 Members: Drop'em, low 86 regal, latinkustoms4ever, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, NIX CUSTOMS


:h5:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 6 2009, 06:55 PM~15891307
> *HLC 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WAS A SUCESS....
> 
> DUE TO WEATHER THERE WERE LESS CARS ON DISPLAY..BUT IT WAS ALL BOUT THE TOY AND CAN GOOD DONATIONS. KIDS MEAL GROUP WERE VERY HAPPY THAT THE HLC, INK 45 TATTOOS,TEJANO HITS ,SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS ALL ROUND THE HOUSTON AREA COULD MAKE THIS POSSIBLE!
> ...






No biggie dawg if the few gifts we each gave will help brighten up some kids Christmas then it was all worth it..


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2009, 07:19 PM~15892132
> *im ready homie, bet u dont even have a lo-low and your in here talking shit.... if i talk shit it's because i can back it up with my junks.... lets do this rite now in the rain, u aint ready to roll!!!! got my keys ready, lets see who's a real rider!!!!
> :uh:  otro puto!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Dec 6 2009, 09:48 PM~15892507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like one of roberto g's relatives, lmao


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2009, 07:04 PM~15891969
> *thats homie, big job in louisiana, if u still interested?
> *


info


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 6 2009, 10:26 PM~15892959
> *info
> *


nice seeing you out there compa. i'll post the pic of you and the blue eyed blond haired mexican. :ugh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2009, 08:27 PM~15892975
> *nice seeing you out there compa.  i'll post the pic of you and the blue eyed blond haired mexican.  :ugh:
> *


same here homie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2009, 07:27 PM~15892975
> *nice seeing you out there compa.  i'll post the pic of you and the blue eyed blond haired mexican.  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ya anda de cabron de nuevo!!!! :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 6 2009, 05:27 PM~15889866
> *yes i did whated to bring back black magic and black shadow
> but after talking to a close friend of mine and taking his advise
> they already had their time on the spotlight ,buid something different
> ...


i hope u use a real chrome shop and not that shit out the can... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 6 2009, 04:48 PM~15889547
> * Like you said no regrets but you just put your foot in your mouth. Like I said before i use to live in bay. Dont compare me.
> *


lmao....dont compare u ***** u doing that your self..
i see the times when your switching back and forth from 1 screen name to another
u act like a ***** to dumb to c....but its koo homie u do what u do but u and i both no who u really are. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK MAGIC 2_@Dec 6 2009, 05:18 PM~15889798
> *Yea its my new toy,I also have a 64,impala,
> who is this
> *


 :uh: 
***** its u under ur other screen name :twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2009, 08:10 PM~15892043
> *hottstuff from san antonio makes them
> he made me this one about a year ago
> 
> ...


how much shipped


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 6 2009, 06:55 PM~15891307
> *HLC 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WAS A SUCESS....
> 
> DUE TO WEATHER THERE WERE LESS CARS ON DISPLAY..BUT IT WAS ALL BOUT THE TOY AND CAN GOOD DONATIONS. KIDS MEAL GROUP WERE VERY HAPPY THAT THE HLC, INK 45 TATTOOS,TEJANO HITS ,SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS ALL ROUND THE HOUSTON AREA COULD MAKE THIS POSSIBLE!
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

mayne!! Tooooo clean!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2009, 10:30 PM~15894562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


extremely clean


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

SENOR VICTOR QUE HACE DESPIERTO? ESHORA D DORMIR :420:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> SENOR VICTOR QUE HACE DESPIERTO? ESHORA D DORMIR :420:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

ANDABA EN EL HOME DEPOT HOY COMO ASTA LAS 10 PERO ANDAVAN PATINANDO Y RESBALANDOSE HASTA Q DOS TOPARON Y CORRIO UNO DE ELLOS Y PUES LUEGO YEGO LOS POLICIAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Dec 7 2009, 01:15 AM~15895917
> *ANDABA EN EL HOME DEPOT HOY COMO ASTA LAS 10 PERO ANDAVAN PATINANDO Y RESBALANDOSE HASTA Q DOS TOPARON  Y CORRIO UNO DE ELLOS Y PUES LUEGO YEGO LOS POLICIAS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ta bien pinches vatos pa q entiendan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

WHO THE FUCK IS BIGHPDAVIS?
:uh:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 7 2009, 12:30 AM~15894562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 7 2009, 04:51 AM~15896594
> *WHO THE FUCK IS BIGHPDAVIS?
> :uh:
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 7 2009, 08:18 AM~15896674
> *:uh:  :nono:
> *


 :uh: 
fuck that ***** pmed me 
but wont say who the fuck it is.....
scarry bitch!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 6 2009, 11:41 PM~15893757
> *lmao....dont compare u ***** u doing that your self..
> i see the times when your switching back and forth from 1 screen name to another
> u act like a ***** to dumb to c....but its koo homie u do what u do but u and i both no who u really are. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 7 2009, 08:18 AM~15896674
> *:uh:  :nono:
> *


bahaaaaw
***** i found out
tell charles his post gave it it
fucker.......lol


----------



## BYT'SFINEST (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 7 2009, 06:40 AM~15896793
> *bahaaaaw
> ***** i found out
> tell charles his post gave it it
> ...


WAZ UP HOMIE


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 7 2009, 09:32 AM~15897032
> *WAZ UP HOMIE
> *


SHIIIIIT U GOT IT WHAT IT DO?
***** AINT U SPOS TO B WORKING?LOL


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 7 2009, 07:37 AM~15897066
> *SHIIIIIT U GOT IT WHAT IT DO?
> ***** AINT U SPOS TO B WORKING?LOL
> *


SHIT I'AM ON THE CLOCK, STILL NEED YOUR BOY JAMES NUM


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 7 2009, 09:44 AM~15897103
> *SHIT I'AM ON THE CLOCK
> *


LUCKY FUCKER


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 6 2009, 07:55 PM~15891307
> *HLC 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WAS A SUCESS....
> 
> 
> ...


Just was told by D.J. Mystery that it came out on local channels 26 & 39  

Hopefully they'll air it again during the noon news coverage.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2009, 10:58 AM~15897667
> *Just was told by D.J. Mystery that it came out on local channels 26 & 39
> 
> Hopefully they'll air it again during the noon news coverage.
> *


hope news didnt interview boiler again 

:ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2009, 10:48 AM~15898698
> *hope news didnt interview boiler again
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Dec 7 2009, 12:15 AM~15895917
> *ANDABA EN EL HOME DEPOT HOY COMO ASTA LAS 10 PERO ANDAVAN PATINANDO Y RESBALANDOSE HASTA Q DOS TOPARON  Y CORRIO UNO DE ELLOS Y PUES LUEGO YEGO LOS POLICIAS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


que bueno que esos 2 sonsos toparon, pinches vatos estan bien tapados, todavia los policias les dan chansa de estar chillin en el parking lot, y todavia se poner hacer esas mamadas, :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2009, 01:34 PM~15899199
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


telemundo rock star status


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 5 2009, 01:01 AM~15878292
> *nice house :thumbsup:  hope it came with two a/c and heating systems.
> 
> guess you aint scared of heights if hung them lights up.
> *


lol! at first i was like dammmm thats high!!! but then i just got used to it...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: * k onda switches4life*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2009, 11:37 AM~15899244
> *que bueno que esos 2 sonsos toparon, pinches vatos estan bien tapados, todavia los policias les dan chansa de estar chillin en el parking lot, y todavia se poner hacer esas mamadas,  :angry:
> *


Me los chinge for $143,50


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheyBannedMe.com_@Dec 7 2009, 03:17 PM~15900295
> *Listen Up You Fucking ***** You Want Drama Come To
> 
> www.TheyBannedMe.com
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

JUST ANOTHER BUCKET FOR SALE 4200 OBO RUNS AND DRIVES GOOD AC AND HEATER REBUILD TRANS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2009, 07:31 AM~15896743
> *:0
> *




:0 X 2


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 6 2009, 06:55 PM~15891307
> *HLC 5TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE WAS A SUCESS....
> 
> DUE TO WEATHER THERE WERE LESS CARS ON DISPLAY..BUT IT WAS ALL BOUT THE TOY AND CAN GOOD DONATIONS. KIDS MEAL GROUP WERE VERY HAPPY THAT THE HLC, INK 45 TATTOOS,TEJANO HITS ,SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS ALL ROUND THE HOUSTON AREA COULD MAKE THIS POSSIBLE!
> ...




 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2009, 12:37 PM~15899244
> *que bueno que esos 2 sonsos toparon, pinches vatos estan bien tapados, todavia los policias les dan chansa de estar chillin en el parking lot, y todavia se poner hacer esas mamadas,  :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Kustom 401K*


:0


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 7 2009, 01:08 PM~15900187
> *:nicoderm:  k onda switches4life
> *


what it do homie :biggrin: , que rollo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 7 2009, 09:29 PM~15906875
> *User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Kustom 401K
> :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 7 2009, 01:14 PM~15900257
> *Me los chinge for $143,50
> *


 :0 con grua? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 7 2009, 11:58 AM~15899470
> *telemundo rock star status
> *


telemundo, lol, no chingezzzooooo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

UPDATE..... :biggrin: Q-VO...H-TOWN....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 8 2009, 08:31 AM~15910327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theft recovery???? :biggrin:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone know where i can get a half vinal top re-done for an 81 coupe deville??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Dec 8 2009, 10:50 AM~15911026
> *anyone know where i can get a half vinal top re-done for an 81 coupe deville??
> *


www.Thespencivewhiteboy.com/bitchassness#2

That's his web site screen name is liv4lacs


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15912083
> *
> *


Why so glum chum....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2009, 11:05 AM~15912150
> *Why so glum chum....
> *


sick mayne


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 8 2009, 06:31 AM~15910327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2009, 11:08 AM~15912172
> *sick mayne
> *


its very humid outside, i recomend for u to go run 2 or 3 miles , and u will get rid of the sickness  :biggrin: .. sweat it out mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2009, 11:12 AM~15912211
> *its very humid outside, i recomend for u to go run 2 or 3 miles , and u will get rid of the sickness   :biggrin: .. sweat it out mayne
> *


2 or 3 miles fool u tripping maybe 2 or 3 blocks....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2009, 11:13 AM~15912225
> *2 or 3 miles fool u tripping maybe 2 or 3 blocks....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2009, 11:03 AM~15912123
> *www.Thespencivewhiteboy.com/bitchassness#2
> 
> That's his web site screen name is liv4lacs
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2009, 12:59 PM~15912083
> *
> *


i got some antibiotics and syrup the syrup i was saving for weekend.. but make offer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2009, 11:35 AM~15912481
> *i got some antibiotics and syrup    the syrup i was saving for weekend.. but make offer.
> *


i got my zpack and some hydrocodone this morning


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Dec 8 2009, 10:50 AM~15911026
> *anyone know where i can get a half vinal top re-done for an 81 coupe deville??
> *


ol shcool white dude name danny from here in the bay real good and real cheap..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

TOOOOO MOTHUFUCKIN CLEAN....NICE N SIMPLE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2009, 03:02 PM~15913346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics of yours?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 8 2009, 01:59 PM~15912719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sneak dissin' 


everybody knows that man's cadi out of comission at least til prom season comes around again.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2009, 01:15 PM~15913499
> *pics of yours?
> *













:uh: :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 8 2009, 01:58 PM~15913299
> *ol shcool white dude name danny from here in the bay real good and real cheap..
> *


 :uh: ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 8 2009, 04:45 PM~15914402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


'51 HARDTOP, looks good.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Dec 8 2009, 09:50 AM~15911026
> *anyone know where i can get a half vinal top re-done for an 81 coupe deville??
> *


mc auto trim
7139264868
i use them for eveything

thats who did this one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 713ridaz


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 8 2009, 06:01 PM~15915189
> *mc auto trim
> 7139264868
> i use them for eveything
> *


lets see all the cars you've had done.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2009, 05:38 PM~15915598
> *lets see all the cars you've had done.
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 8 2009, 12:03 PM~15912123
> *www.Thespencivewhiteboy.com/bitchassness#2
> 
> That's his web site screen name is liv4lacs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 8 2009, 06:09 PM~15916795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 8 2009, 08:09 PM~15916795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 8 2009, 08:46 PM~15917305
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

seen a few of yall askin bout z-racks..USA Motorsport doin them now...


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Dec 8 2009, 08:03 PM~15917528
> *seen a few of yall askin bout z-racks..USA Motorsport doin them now...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 8 2009, 05:01 PM~15915189
> *mc auto trim
> 7139264868
> i use them for eveything
> ...


does this guy have reasonable prices


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Dec 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15917558
> *:cheesy:
> *


hi


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15917725
> *does this guy have reasonable prices
> *


yes very reasonable

like 1200-1500 for A whoel int. i think like 300 or so for a full top

and the quality is just as good


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 8 2009, 05:38 PM~15915598
> *lets see all the cars you've had done.
> *


thats not even all of em....ill post more later


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 8 2009, 07:25 PM~15917817
> *thats not even all of em....ill post more later
> *


I HEARD THAT... :0


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Dec 8 2009, 09:05 PM~15917558
> *:cheesy:
> *


NOW .THAT'S BADAZZZ . NOT LIKE THAT BULL SHIT SOMBODY HAS IN BAYTOWN U KNOW WHO U R........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 8 2009, 08:09 PM~15916795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 8 2009, 08:34 PM~15919659
> *NOW .THAT'S BADAZZZ . NOT LIKE  THAT BULL SHIT SOMBODY HAS IN BAYTOWN U KNOW WHO U R........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 8 2009, 11:34 PM~15919659
> *NOW .THAT'S BADAZZZ . NOT LIKE  THAT BULL SHIT SOMBODY HAS IN BAYTOWN U KNOW WHO U R........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


:uh: 
u right homie but my a-arms are REAL CHROME NOT SPRAYED ON....
AND MY MOTOR CHROME DIDN'T COME FROM AUTOZONE !!!!
***** I WASNT GUNNA PUT U ON BLAST BUT FUCK IT NOW!!
I'M NOT THE ONE THAT HAD A PROBLEM WITH YA BUT IT'S WHAT THA FUCK EVEA NOW!!!!
AND FUCK ANYBODY ELSE GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME OR MY SHIT!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 8 2009, 07:31 AM~15910327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take good care of my 65 while its over there, the shipper should be there any time soon


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 8 2009, 11:57 PM~15921790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUE ROLLO CHICO, QUE TE VAS A VESTIR DE SANTA EL VIERNES O QUE??? :biggrin:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

lol hell nah!!!! you gonna roll through


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

dam no wonder yall sleep all day


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 9 2009, 01:57 AM~15921790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that the truck driver


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

lol thats a true truck driver


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 9 2009, 02:57 AM~15921790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR ON MY FUCKING SHIT LIST TO BITCH!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 9 2009, 02:59 AM~15921802
> *QUE ROLLO CHICO, QUE TE VAS A VESTIR DE SANTA EL VIERNES O QUE??? :biggrin:
> *


:uh: 
AIGHT SINCE I DONT KNOW WTF U SAID UR FUCK YOU'S ON HOLD... :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 9 2009, 03:05 AM~15921845
> *wtf is that the truck driver
> *


 :uh: 
AND U ALREADY KNOW FUCK U 2!!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

good morning homies .


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 9 2009, 02:57 AM~15921790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 9 2009, 07:39 AM~15922404
> *good morning homies .
> *


 :uh: o' friendly ass *****


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Explosion in Seabrook anyone hear it or close to it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 9 2009, 11:27 AM~15923772
> *Explosion in Seabrook anyone hear it or close to it?
> *


http://www.khou.com/news/Huge-explosion-ro...k-78865017.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 9 2009, 05:39 AM~15922404
> *good morning homies .
> *


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 9 2009, 10:27 AM~15923772
> *Explosion in Seabrook anyone hear it or close to it?
> *


YEA i got some pix ,but im still learning how to type
so it be a while to learn how to load them up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 11:54 AM~15925454
> *YEA i got some pix ,but im still learning how to type
> so it be a while to learn how to load them up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DNT WORRIE, SAME HERE  :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2009, 09:15 AM~15923636
> *:uh:  o' friendly ass *****
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know good mechanic in westchase area to take 68? :angry: 

i called one place right around corner.. asian dude said "computer only goes back to 1984" i hung up on him.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2009, 12:51 PM~15925944
> *anybody know good mechanic in westchase area to take 68?  :angry:
> 
> i called one place right around corner.. asian dude said "computer only goes back to 1984"    i hung up on him.
> *


i heard marcustoms does great work and at a super fast pace????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2009, 03:22 PM~15926208
> *i heard marcustoms does great work and at a super fast pace????
> *


 i might need someone with a trailer to tow it over there. i'd ask lone,but hear he busy xmas shopping for the kids.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 9 2009, 03:50 PM~15926487
> *
> *


bouncing over to wreck the next home huh?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2009, 01:51 PM~15925944
> *anybody know good mechanic in westchase area to take 68?  :angry:
> 
> i called one place right around corner.. asian dude said "computer only goes back to 1984"    i hung up on him.
> *


wut you need done?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 9 2009, 05:14 PM~15927465
> *wut you need done?
> *


just get car to turn on 


:ugh: 


yeah yeah yeah..what a bucket..

:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2009, 01:51 PM~15925944
> *anybody know good mechanic in westchase area to take 68?  :angry:
> 
> i called one place right around corner.. asian dude said "computer only goes back to 1984"    i hung up on him.
> *


mikey yu?

:dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2009, 02:22 PM~15926208
> *i heard marcustoms does great work and at a super fast pace????
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 9 2009, 06:07 PM~15928059
> *mikey yu?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


too far.. no where near westchase :angry:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2009, 03:43 AM~15921721
> *take good care of my 65 while its over there, the shipper should be there any time soon
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :around: :loco: :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2009, 01:25 PM~15926244
> *  i might need someone with a trailer to tow it over there.  i'd ask lone,but hear he busy xmas shopping for the kids.
> *


sold the trailer 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2009, 06:58 PM~15928616
> *sold the trailer 2 weeks ago.
> *


oh then come over with a tow rope.. we'll tow it mojo style.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i aint got time to fuck with u


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2009, 07:04 PM~15928687
> *i aint got time to fuck with u
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

:cheesy: 



I





GOT




:cheesy: 





A







JOB






AT


























<img src=\'http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af251/BOSSMAN86_2009/TYSON.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Dec 9 2009, 07:20 PM~15928883
> *:cheesy:
> 
> O
> ...


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2009, 07:27 PM~15928951
> *O
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

What s Up lowrider larry,,,whats condon


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

waz up chicolin


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LETS SEE IF THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE WILL BE DEFENDED THERE!! [/b]:0


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 02:40 AM~15921707
> *:uh:
> u right homie but my a-arms are REAL CHROME NOT SPRAYED ON....
> AND MY MOTOR CHROME DIDN'T COME FROM AUTOZONE !!!!
> ...


JUST REMEMBER .I DIDN'T SAID NO NAMES IF U TOOK IT TO DA HEART. WELL THAT'S YOUR PROBLEM. BUT SOMBODY,STARTED TALKIN SHIT ABOUT MY FAKE CHROME BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. I'M WORKING ON DA REAL SHIT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2009, 09:05 PM~15930979
> *LETS SEE IF THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE WILL BE DEFENDED THERE!!  *:0
> [/b]


from what i hear R.O. GC toy drive might have something for them hoppers :0


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

WAT UP PNUT


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 08:06 PM~15930998
> *JUST REMEMBER .I DIDN'T SAID NO NAMES IF U TOOK IT TO DA HEART. WELL THAT'S YOUR PROBLEM. BUT SOMBODY,STARTED TALKIN SHIT ABOUT MY FAKE CHROME BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. I'M WORKING ON DA REAL SHIT
> *


it still looks good.whats on that new project


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

WHATS UP TEARDROP,ERIKO,BIGHPDAVIS


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 10:06 PM~15930998
> *JUST REMEMBER .I DIDN'T SAID NO NAMES IF U TOOK IT TO DA HEART. WELL THAT'S YOUR PROBLEM. BUT SOMBODY,STARTED TALKIN SHIT ABOUT MY FAKE CHROME BUT IT'S ALL GOOD. I'M WORKING ON DA REAL SHIT
> *


u didnt have to say ne names homie!
im the only ***** in the bay with a tilt bed,so ya i took it to heart..
but i was man enuff to say what i had to say after ur statement.
but im done wit it u think my shits ulgy,im kool wit that,cause im still taken *****'s nutzz!!


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

whats up kc


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 9 2009, 10:13 PM~15931138
> *WHATS UP TEARDROP,ERIKO,BIGHPDAVIS
> *


sup homie!!


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay89_@Dec 9 2009, 10:14 PM~15931153
> *whats up kc
> *


sup homie.....CASE GOT DISMISSED!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 10:12 PM~15931119
> *it still looks good
> *


***** U KNOW ME I GIVE CREDIT WERE ITS DUE
I NEVER SIAD HIS CAR WAS JUNK,IT'S CLEAN AND I GAVE HIM THAT...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 10:14 PM~15931148
> *u didnt have to say ne names homie!
> im the only ***** in the bay with a tilt bed,so ya i took it to heart..
> but i was man enuff to say what i had to say after ur statement.
> ...


THATS KOOL. U THINK MY SHIT IS UGLY TOO SO WERE EVEN PEACE OUT.........


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 08:12 PM~15931114
> *WAT UP PNUT
> *


whats up on the single pump car


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

I see the bay still on the holidays drama :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 10:18 PM~15931215
> *whats up on the single pump car
> *


BAYTOWN 281 IS WORKING ON IT HOMIE.........THERE WILL BE A NEW HOPPER IN TOWN


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

whats up carlos, p nut ,eriko ,teardrop and the rest of 
the dam the holidays drama :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 09:29 PM~15931274
> *BAYTOWN 281 IS WORKING ON IT  HOMIE.........THERE WILL BE A NEW HOPPER IN TOWN
> *



 whats condon homes


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ima make my 4 door a single pump hopper and serve all yall.


BIG LITTLE MIJO SAID IT!!!!!



















































:uh: :uh:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 09:14 PM~15931148
> *u didnt have to say ne names homie!
> im the only ***** in the bay with a tilt bed,so ya i took it to heart..
> but i was man enuff to say what i had to say after ur statement.
> ...




:roflmao: :rant: :rant: :rant: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 10:30 PM~15931298
> * whats up carlos, p nut ,eriko  ,teardrop and the rest of
> the dam the holidays drama :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2009, 10:32 PM~15931322
> *ima make my 4 door a single pump hopper and serve all yall.
> BIG LITTLE MIJO SAID IT!!!!!
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


***** WHEN U GET UR 4 DOOR READY COME SEE US........BAYTOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 09:30 PM~15931298
> * whats up carlos, p nut ,eriko  ,teardrop and the rest of
> the dam the holidays drama :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN MESSIN WITH MY NEW TOY  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 10:31 PM~15931318
> * whats condon homes
> *


Q ONDA LOCO


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

I see Baytown is in the house, Q-vo putos :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 9 2009, 10:37 PM~15931411
> *CHILLIN MESSIN WITH MY NEW TOY   :biggrin:
> *


WUT UP 1014


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz up Kat :

:biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 09:37 PM~15931417
> *Q ONDA LOCO
> *



 Talk to Rick (blackmagic 2 ) hes at his grandma,and he 
can come out and play 2nite  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

BAYTOWN MUDAFUCKUZZZZZ ALL DAY


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 9 2009, 09:38 PM~15931432
> *Wuz up Kat :
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin: i see u got urs fill out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2009, 08:32 PM~15931322
> *ima make my 4 door a single pump hopper and serve all yall.
> BIG LITTLE MIJO SAID IT!!!!!
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :|


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 08:41 PM~15931469
> *:biggrin: i see u got urs fill out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Nah homie........... I see y'all finally caught up with the program . :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 10:33 PM~15931344
> *:roflmao:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :wow:
> *


 :uh: 
***** UR CUZIN STARTED THAT BULLSHIT..


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 9 2009, 09:37 PM~15931411
> *CHILLIN MESSIN WITH MY NEW TOY   :biggrin:
> *



 same aqui ,i might have 2come see u 2place and order
for a new toy....


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 9 2009, 09:43 PM~15931494
> *Nah homie........... I see y'all finally caught up with the program .  :biggrin:
> *



Im still waiting for u 2 ,, and i only use one finger to type..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS*


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 09:44 PM~15931501
> *:uh:
> ***** UR CUZIN STARTED THAT BULLSHIT..
> *


what cuzin :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 09:41 PM~15931469
> *:biggrin: i see u got urs fill out  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15931554
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

sic i need dat vol15 let me no


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 10:44 PM~15931501
> *:uh:
> ***** UR CUZIN STARTED THAT BULLSHIT..
> *


I DIDNT STARTED SHIT. BUT LIKE UR TITLE SAYS IF U DISRESPECT PLAN ON BEING DISRESPECTED


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2009, 10:47 PM~15931554
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GOOF HOW MUCH U PAY THAT HO??
:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Funny how people learn how to type and finally bring something and they think there shit dont stink. No hard feelings to anybody, the BAY is finally coming back out strong with nice street rides............................. BUT only TIME will bring out the BEST......................................................................................................................... 

BAYTOWN TAKING OVER TONIGHT


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 09:45 PM~15931512
> * same aqui ,i might have 2come see u 2place and order
> for a new toy....
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 10:50 PM~15931609
> *I DIDNT STARTED SHIT. BUT LIKE UR TITLE SAYS IF U DISRESPECT PLAN ON BEING DISRESPECTED
> *


***** U PUT ME ON BLAST SO HOW THE FUCK U DIDNT START IT?
BUT U KNOW WHAT FUCK IT IT'S WHAT THA FUCK EVEA HOMIE!
I STAY AT 307 CHANDLER MAP IT GOOGLE IT DO WHAT U HAVE TO
U FEEL I DISRESPECT U HANDLE IT!!


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 9 2009, 09:51 PM~15931629
> *Funny how people learn how to type and finally bring something and they think there shit dont stink. No hard feelings to anybody, the BAY is finally coming back out strong with nice street rides............................. BUT only TIME will bring out the BEST.........................................................................................................................
> 
> BAYTOWN TAKING OVER TONIGHT
> *



:biggrin: Here we GO with ur TAKING OVER SHIT..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 08:50 PM~15931619
> *DAMN GOOF HOW MUCH U PAY THAT HO??
> :biggrin:
> *


I WISH..THATS SOME TASTY LOOKIN CANDY :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 9 2009, 10:51 PM~15931629
> *Funny how people learn how to type and finally bring something and they think there shit dont stink. No hard feelings to anybody, the BAY is finally coming back out strong with nice street rides............................. BUT only TIME will bring out the BEST.........................................................................................................................
> 
> BAYTOWN TAKING OVER TONIGHT
> *


I AGREE WHIT U ON DAT....BAYTOWN WILL TEKE OVER


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2009, 10:54 PM~15931688
> *I WISH..THATS SOME TASTY LOOKIN CANDY  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 9 2009, 09:52 PM~15931648
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: KLEAN but not my style, i will
call u on what im looking 4


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 08:54 PM~15931683
> *:biggrin: Here we GO with ur TAKING OVER SHIT..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I aint saying nothing homie , Im finishing up something special for my boy while I wait for all my chrome comes back from plater. Dont worry about me homie, I dont have nothing out there but when I do drop nuts will be hurt from ALL directions.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

as the bay turns


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15931698
> *I AGREE WHIT U ON DAT....BAYTOWN WILL TEKE OVER
> *



Congrats on the show homie, that MC has come to set a standard in the BAY !


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

TIME TO GO BACK TO DA LAB.........LETS TRY THIS AGAIN.

:0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 09:54 PM~15931676
> ****** U PUT ME ON BLAST SO HOW THE FUCK U DIDNT START IT?
> BUT U KNOW WHAT FUCK IT IT'S WHAT THA FUCK EVEA HOMIE!
> I STAY AT 307 CHANDLER MAP IT GOOGLE IT DO WHAT U HAVE TO
> ...


LOL JUST GOT OUT ONE CASE N READY 2 CATCH ANOTHER ONE


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 9 2009, 08:52 PM~15931648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see u cadillac pimpin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 08:57 PM~15931739
> *as the bay turns
> *


these are the bays of our lives..lol


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15931731
> *I aint saying nothing homie , Im finishing up something special for my boy while I wait for all my chrome comes back from plater. Dont worry about me homie, I dont have nothing out there but when I do drop nuts will be hurt from ALL directions.
> *



 I dont worry,life so short to worry about shit  :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 9 2009, 08:59 PM~15931783
> *LOL JUST GOT OUT  ONE CASE N READY 2 CATCH ANOTHER ONE
> *



MILKWEED JUST DOESNT LISTEN........LOL.............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2009, 08:58 PM~15931766
> *TIME TO GO BACK TO DA LAB.........LETS TRY THIS AGAIN.
> 
> :0
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 10:00 PM~15931805
> * I dont worry,life so short to worry about shit   :biggrin:
> *


  tell me about it


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15931739
> *as the bay turns
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 09:00 PM~15931805
> * I dont worry,life so short to worry about shit   :biggrin:
> *



Well dont worry about me taking over because if I wanted to I would of done it by now. I like working solo and I will finish my lolo solo. As long as Latin CARTEL(Baytowns Finest) and Baytown 281 keep the streets alive, this is what we need here in the Bay...................


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2009, 09:01 PM~15931818
> *  tell me about it
> *


small world huh..


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15931739
> *as the bay turns
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 09:59 PM~15931790
> *i see u cadillac pimpin
> *


TRYIN 2 B LIKE U WITH ALL THEM PIMPED OUT LACS IN DA YARD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Dec 9 2009, 08:50 PM~15931606
> *sic i need dat vol15 let me no
> *


i got you homie.. whenever we get some in.. ill hit you up..


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 10:54 PM~15931676
> ****** U PUT ME ON BLAST SO HOW THE FUCK U DIDNT START IT?
> BUT U KNOW WHAT FUCK IT IT'S WHAT THA FUCK EVEA HOMIE!
> I STAY AT 307 CHANDLER MAP IT GOOGLE IT DO WHAT U HAVE TO
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD I DIDNT KNOW PPL WILL TAKE LIL SO SERIOUS...


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 9 2009, 10:03 PM~15931846
> *Well dont worry about me taking over because if I wanted to I would of done it by now. I like working solo and I will finish my lolo solo. As long as Latin CARTEL(Baytowns Finest) and Baytown 281 keep the streets alive, this is what we need here in the Bay...................
> *



:dunno: :around: :wow: :uh: :uh: STOP JUMPING
ON THE BAND WAGON


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 9 2009, 09:05 PM~15931876
> *TRYIN 2 B LIKE U WITH ALL THEM PIMPED OUT LACS IN DA YARD
> *


GET IN THE RED BOOK


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 09:06 PM~15931879
> *ITS ALL GOOD I DIDNT KNOW PPL WILL TAKE LIL SO SERIOUS...
> *


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 09:06 PM~15931879
> *ITS ALL GOOD I DIDNT KNOW PPL WILL TAKE LIL SO SERIOUS...
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 09:06 PM~15931894
> *:dunno:  :around:  :wow:  :uh:  :uh: STOP JUMPING
> ON THE BAND WAGON
> *



No band wagon here homie, FAMILY thats all....................................


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 11:06 PM~15931879
> *ITS ALL GOOD I DIDNT KNOW PPL WILL TAKE LIL SO SERIOUS...
> *


 :uh: 
:thumbsup: 
:biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 10:07 PM~15931904
> *GET IN THE RED BOOK
> *



NO 14S JUST 13IN RED


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin: telemundo presents the new telenovela

Dos Car Clubs UN PUENTE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 11:06 PM~15931894
> *:dunno:  :around:  :wow:  :uh:  :uh: STOP JUMPING
> ON THE BAND WAGON
> *


 :uh: 
:0 
:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 09:11 PM~15931984
> *:uh:
> :0
> :roflmao:
> *



You want your drill back............... if so STFU


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15931977
> *:biggrin: telemundo presents the new telenovela
> 
> Dos Car Clubs UN PUENTE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15931984
> *:uh:
> :0
> :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 9 2009, 11:11 PM~15931977
> *:biggrin: telemundo presents the new telenovela
> 
> Dos Car Clubs UN PUENTE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO SEAS MAMON


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 9 2009, 10:12 PM~15931997
> *You want your drill back............... if so STFU
> *






:0 :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 10:13 PM~15932020
> *NO SEAS MAMON
> *





:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Good night people.......... talk to yall tomorrow. Gotta go see some cartoons.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

IST TONIGHT DA BAYTOWN TOPIC OR WHAT........


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

My finger got tire of typing 
see ya ,drama queens at the parade,,,
got to get up early some of us do work :biggrin: :biggrin: 








DAM the Holidays


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 9 2009, 09:16 PM~15932068
> *IST TONIGHT DA BAYTOWN TOPIC OR WHAT........
> *


WE GOT TO HAVE SOME WHERE TO TALK SHIT


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 11:16 PM~15932069
> *
> *


WUT UP MR .CHARLES... :wave:


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

LETS GET DA HOP RULES RIGHT 4-DA 2010 START SO IT WONT BE NO SHIT WHIN IT COMES TIME TO PAY LIKE YOU ****** WAY...................


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2009, 08:05 PM~15930979
> *LETS SEE IF THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE WILL BE DEFENDED THERE!!  *:0
> [/b]


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 09:11 PM~15931984
> *:uh:
> :0
> :roflmao:
> *


TELL PEBBLES GET ON LINE STOP TRIPPIN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Dec 9 2009, 09:26 PM~15932198
> *LETS GET DA HOP RULES RIGHT 4-DA 2010 START SO IT WONT BE NO SHIT WHIN IT  COMES  TIME  TO PAY LIKE YOU ****** WAY...................
> *


true


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Dec 9 2009, 09:26 PM~15932198
> *LETS GET DA HOP RULES RIGHT 4-DA 2010 START SO IT WONT BE NO SHIT WHIN IT  COMES  TIME  TO PAY LIKE YOU ****** WAY...................
> *


Drive up.....drive up...drive up......hop higher....u win.....case closed.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 9 2009, 12:02 AM~15921818
> *lol hell nah!!!! you gonna roll through
> *


i should be there!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

swung by lone's job today to peep out his new ride


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2009, 09:36 PM~15932315
> *Drive up.....drive up...drive up......hop higher....u win.....case closed.
> *


basically sums it up..

there needs to be two plaques..
one for single and one for double..

drive up.. hop higher.. get plaqued.


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 9 2009, 09:39 PM~15932371
> *i should be there!!!!
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET IN THE BAY BRO


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 9 2009, 11:39 PM~15932378
> *swung by lone's job today to peep out his new ride
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS LIKE SUMTHING BIGHPDAVIS WOULD BUILD! :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 09:42 PM~15932409
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE SUMTHING  BIGHPDAVIS WOULD BUILD! :biggrin:
> *


IF I CAN GET A PAYMENT PLAN


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

U SHO


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2009, 02:24 PM~15927562
> *just get car to turn on
> :ugh:
> yeah yeah yeah..what a bucket..
> ...


just put some gasoline!!!! :uh: 

























THEN LITE A MATCH...... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 9 2009, 10:39 PM~15932378
> *swung by lone's job today to peep out his new ride
> 
> 
> ...


nice stakebed


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 11:43 PM~15932435
> *IF I CAN GET A PAYMENT PLAN
> *


LMFAO ***** U STUPID...LOL


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

WHERE THE HELL DID 1014 GO


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 11:46 PM~15932486
> *WHERE THE HELL DID 1014 GO
> *


BEER RUN............................ :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Dec 9 2009, 04:20 PM~15928883
> *:cheesy:
> 
> FUCK BITCH!!!!
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :werd:*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2009, 10:57 PM~15931735
> *:uh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AIGHT IM OUT GOODNIGHT TO MY HOMIES IN THE BAY!!


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

BOUNCE AND TURN I'AM OUT NEED TO KNOW THE HOOP RULES TOO


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 9 2009, 08:03 PM~15931846
> *Well dont worry about me taking over because if I wanted to I would of done it by now. I like working solo and I will finish my lolo solo. As long as Latin CARTEL(Baytowns Finest) and Baytown 281 keep the streets alive, this is what we need here in the Bay...................
> *


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 10:43 PM~15932435
> *IF I CAN GET A PAYMENT PLAN
> *


talk to 1014cadillac


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

bighpdavis wuz up *** go to the shop


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 9 2009, 11:48 PM~15932508
> *FUCK BITCH!!!!</span>
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :werd:
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>HEY BITCH I SEE YOU OUT TALKING SHIT LIKE ALL WAYS, LIKE THE BITCH YOU ARE ITS OK I KNOW THAT YOU DONT KNOW WHAT A JOB IS I HAVE A LAWN MOWER YOU CAN COME AND CUT MY GRASS FOR $10 :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15932893
> *bighpdavis wuz up *** go to the shop
> *


SHUT UP BEFORE I HIT YOU WITH A SWITCH BOX


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 9 2009, 11:57 PM~15932655
> *BOUNCE AND TURN I'AM OUT NEED TO KNOW THE HOOP RULES TOO
> *


***** THEY AINT TALKING BOUT BALLING THEY TALKING BOUT HOPPING... :biggrin: AND THEY SAID 2010 BY THE TIME U GET THAT JUNKYARD CUTTY OUT IT BE 2030........ :0


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 9 2009, 09:07 PM~15931025
> *from what i hear R.O. GC toy drive might have something for them hoppers :0
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: in the works


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 9 2009, 11:39 PM~15932378
> *swung by lone's job today to peep out his new ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 9 2009, 08:05 PM~15930979
> *LETS SEE IF THE KING OF THE STREETS PLAQUE WILL BE DEFENDED THERE!!  *:0
> [/b]


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2009, 08:57 PM~15931735
> *:uh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


este guey . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Dec 9 2009, 09:17 PM~15932971
> *HEY BITCH I SEE YOU OUT TALKING SHIT LIKE ALL WAYS, LIKE THE BITCH YOU ARE ITS OK I KNOW THAT YOU DONT KNOW WHAT A JOB IS I HAVE A LAWN MOWER YOU CAN COME AND CUT MY GRASS FOR $10  :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!! :roflmao: YOU GONNA GET FIRED LIKE U DID FROM THAT ONE JOB YOU HAD AT BUD WEISER COMPANY U FLUNKY.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2009, 02:02 AM~15934765
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


QUE PUES COMPITA!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone going to this? :dunno: 

HOUSTON, TX – Saturday, December 12th, join your friends at The Orange Show for a free community Christmas party as we celebrate the season East End style! Bring one new unwrapped toy to be donated and enjoy an evening of mariachi music, tamale tastings and other holiday treats. Kids can create their own tree ornaments at a hands-on art workshop, while the adults enjoy live music and Christmas cheer. The evening starts off with traditional mariachi music and DJ Gonzo 24/7 spinning a retro holiday tunes. Local rockers Wayside Drive finish out the night with a special live performance, including a few hard driving takes on Christmas classics. Santa himself will be on hand to take photos with the kids. 

On display, we’ll have illuminated Art Cars and an amazing collection of Lowriders. For almost 20 years, the Latin Fantasy Lowrider Club has been delivering toys on Christmas morning to needy children throughout the East End. In 2008, The Orange Show’s East End X-mas Party collected over 400 new toys to be donated. We hope to top that number this year as the need now is greater than ever before.

While at The Orange Show, don’t miss “A Proud Journey,” a special photography exhibit by A. Chuca, capturing the joy and excitement that the members of Latin Fantasy bring to kids on Christmas Morning. Proceeds benefit the 18th Annual “Juguetes Para El Barrio” (Toys for the Neighborhood). 

This is a FREE event, open to everyone. Please bring one NEW unwrapped toy to be donated.

For more information call 713.926.6368 or visit www.orangeshow.org


WHAT:
East End X-Mas
Holiday Treats, Lowriders & Art Cars
“A Proud Journey,” photography exhibit by A. Chuca
Kids Art Workshop – Make Your Own Tree Ornament!
Traditional Mariachi Music
Live Performance by Wayside Drive

WHEN: Saturday, December 12th – 7-11 pm

WHERE: The Orange Show - 2402 Munger Street

COST: FREE! – Guests are asked to bring one new unwrapped toy to be donated.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 10 2009, 06:28 AM~15935100
> *Anyone going to this?  :dunno:
> 
> HOUSTON, TX – Saturday, December 12th, join your friends at The Orange Show for a free community Christmas party as we celebrate the season East End style! Bring one new unwrapped toy to be donated and enjoy an evening of mariachi music, tamale tastings and other holiday treats. Kids can create their own tree ornaments at a hands-on art workshop, while the adults enjoy live music and Christmas cheer. The evening starts off with traditional mariachi music and DJ Gonzo 24/7 spinning a retro holiday tunes. Local rockers Wayside Drive finish out the night with a special live performance, including a few hard driving takes on Christmas classics. Santa himself will be on hand to take photos with the kids.
> ...


 devious knows about that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 10 2009, 08:28 AM~15935100
> *Anyone going to this?  :dunno:
> 
> HOUSTON, TX – Saturday, December 12th, join your friends at The Orange Show for a free community Christmas party as we celebrate the season East End style! Bring one new unwrapped toy to be donated and enjoy an evening of mariachi music, tamale tastings and other holiday treats. Kids can create their own tree ornaments at a hands-on art workshop, while the adults enjoy live music and Christmas cheer. The evening starts off with traditional mariachi music and DJ Gonzo 24/7 spinning a retro holiday tunes. Local rockers Wayside Drive finish out the night with a special live performance, including a few hard driving takes on Christmas classics. Santa himself will be on hand to take photos with the kids.
> ...


 sounds like a bootleg rap group.. like ones i seen at bar other nite. called themselves the "millionaire maniacs" they showed up packed in a civic though. 



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2009, 10:25 AM~15935615
> *devious knows about that
> *


yeah.. chuca sent me something about it. but i left hood, ain't gong back. not even to visit!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously though.. orange show folks cool, for white folks.. but i can't make it. have plans that nite.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2009, 09:21 AM~15935960
> *
> yeah.. chuca sent me something about it.
> *


 :0 FAT BOYS COMMUNICATING


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 9 2009, 08:57 PM~15931735
> *:uh: :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2009, 01:03 PM~15936787
> *:0  FAT BOYS COMMUNICATING
> *


FNU


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ruth from Kids Meals Houston on air and spreading positive words on the Houston Lowrider Council and the lowrider car clubs that are not affiliated with H.L.C. She met with other directors a couple days ago and spread the word on what you all did for her organization. 

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2009, 02:19 PM~15937582
> *Ruth from Kids Meals Houston on air and spreading positive words on the Houston Lowrider Council and the lowrider car clubs that are not affiliated with H.L.C.  She met with other directors a couple days ago and spread the word on what you all did for her organization.
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


yeah?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2009, 02:37 PM~15937745
> *yeah?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2009, 02:40 PM~15937772
> *
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2009, 01:19 PM~15937582
> *Ruth from Kids Meals Houston on air and spreading positive words on the Houston Lowrider Council and the lowrider car clubs that are not affiliated with H.L.C.  She met with other directors a couple days ago and spread the word on what you all did for her organization.
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2009, 02:43 PM~15937801
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


Lol, TUNE IN SANCHO PANSA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2009, 02:45 PM~15937820
> *Lol, TUNE IN SANCHO PANSA
> *


well this fool aint buyiing it he still gonna run off these fools buckets from the parks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2009, 02:50 PM~15937859
> *well this fool aint buyiing it    he still gonna run off these fools buckets from the parks
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

just sayin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 10 2009, 01:08 PM~15936841
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...514374&hl=latin

 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Last years Kids Meals Houston Xmas party. Houston Lowrider Council will be acknowledged at it. There will be city leaders there listening in and taking note on it.






This years is on Dec. 17 (Thursday).


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 9 2009, 03:28 PM~15926926
> *bouncing over to wreck the next home huh?
> *


:uh:

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW*

Date: Sunday December 13th

Location: Austin's Park 'n Pizza http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4522...vApmSywTqxe2hAg

FREE TO THE PUBLIC 

Entry fee: cars-$15 or ($10 with a $5 toy) bikes-$10 or ($5 with a $5 toy)

Free Krispy Kreme doughnuts for breakfast (1st come 1st serve)

2 wrist bands per entry, wrist bands will get you in the building for free and will include a free pizza buffet (including salad bar and drinks)(rides and games extra)

R.O. rides will be on display 

Appearances by Trampia, Caddy Cartel, Locita, The Mud Puppies, and Big E, more TBA...

for more info call- Miklo 512-576-4210 or Josh 512-484-3965 

Vendor/booth fee is $25 if anyone is interested



http://www.1059thebeat.com/pages/events.ht...article=6343557

Park info:
attractions
pricing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2009, 03:13 PM~15938036
> *:uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2009, 02:44 PM~15938289
> *
> *


went to your tranny bar the other night.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2009, 03:58 PM~15938415
> *went to your tranny bar the other night.
> *


any nice racks? :ugh:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*SHoW Off Your RiDe..!!!!!

<img src=\'http://i50.tinypic.com/ymnlt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />would like to say ThANKs to all our Loyal Customers through out the years  

One way for us to show our Appreciation is to give our customers recognition in many possible ways. We recently started a New Section on our Website called ... "SET-UP OF THE MONTH"  . This will feature our products @ all different level... from SHOW QUALITY to UNDER CONSTRUCTION Projects. 

All pictures will be posted on Myspace and Website :biggrin: . Each month we will pick one ride to be feature in our monthly NeWsLeTTEr. This news letter will be sent to our customers All OvEr tHe wOrLd  . 

If you would like to submit your pictures…..please send them to [email protected]. 

Thanks again to all of our CCE Fans from around the WorLd.!!!    
*


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 10 2009, 08:06 AM~15935047
> *LOL!!!! :roflmao:  YOU GONNA GET FIRED LIKE U DID FROM THAT ONE JOB YOU HAD AT BUD WEISER COMPANY U FLUNKY.... :biggrin:
> *


how about you go get a job and get off your sorry ass bitch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2009, 03:58 PM~15938415
> *went to your tranny bar the other night.
> *


we heard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Dec 10 2009, 04:36 PM~15938859
> *SHoW Off Your RiDe..!!!!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i50.tinypic.com/ymnlt.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />would like to say ThANKs to all our Loyal Customers through out the years
> ...


I think something is wrong with your keyboard. :loco:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 10 2009, 03:30 PM~15938778
> *any nice racks?  :ugh:
> *


Umm I mighta saw a couple. :ugh: Lol!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2009, 03:47 PM~15938982
> *we heard
> *


Uhhhh you a dayum lie!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2009, 06:01 PM~15939735
> *Uhhhh you a dayum lie!!
> *


 :no:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 10 2009, 05:07 PM~15939809
> *:no:
> *


Whatever fool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2009, 06:24 PM~15939993
> *Whatever fool.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 10 2009, 06:00 PM~15939721
> *Umm I mighta saw a couple. :ugh: Lol!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone have the hook up on cable tv pm me.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody from empire or homie wit the silver n blue cutty know if he still has them 13s for sale???


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2009, 06:52 PM~15940793
> *anyone have the hook up on cable tv pm me.
> *



ME TOO T.Y 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, Mr.Teardrop, chuyleal48, RAGALAC
:biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 9 2009, 11:25 PM~15933732
> ****** THEY AINT TALKING BOUT BALLING THEY TALKING BOUT HOPPING... :biggrin: AND THEY SAID 2010 BY THE TIME U GET THAT JUNKYARD CUTTY OUT IT BE 2030........ :0
> *


IF I LEFT SHIT THE SAME LIKE YOU I WOULD BE DONE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 10 2009, 08:36 PM~15941920
> *IF I LEFT SHIT THE SAME LIKE YOU I WOULD BE DONE
> *


is this u charles?? :0


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 10 2009, 07:49 PM~15942069
> *is this u charles?? :0
> *


YES SIR


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 10 2009, 09:01 PM~15942225
> *YES SIR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 10 2009, 08:03 PM~15942267
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup jots


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 10 2009, 08:03 PM~15942267
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHO'S THIS


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

WHERE THE HELL IS MR. TEARDROP


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 10 2009, 09:06 PM~15942306
> *WHO'S THIS
> *


jose...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 10 2009, 09:24 PM~15942559
> *WHERE THE HELL IS MR. TEARDROP
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

WAZ UP JOSE DON'T TELL CHEWY I'AM ON LINE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 10 2009, 09:35 PM~15942688
> *WAZ UP JOSE DON'T TELL CHEWY I'AM ON LINE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: dnt worry hes not to good with computers :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, bighpdavis, lone star
:scrutinize:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

OUT OF HERE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2009, 06:52 PM~15940793
> *anyone have the hook up on cable tv pm me.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Fkn charles just left my casa
and ur ass is already log in,,, :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 10 2009, 09:30 PM~15942639
> *jose...
> *



:uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 10 2009, 10:46 PM~15943653
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 10 2009, 09:36 PM~15941920
> *IF I LEFT SHIT THE SAME LIKE YOU I WOULD BE DONE
> *


***** if u knew wtf u was doing like me,u'd have it hoppen by now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 10 2009, 10:09 PM~15943980
> ****** if u knew wtf u was doing like me,u'd have it hoppen by now!!! :biggrin:
> *


fuck you and pink and white mini shit


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

:twak:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Dec 10 2009, 01:43 PM~15938953
> *how about you go get a job and get off your sorry ass bitch
> *


i work ass hole and at my own shop!!!!  U NEED A JOB? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 10 2009, 11:18 PM~15943217
> *:nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2009, 07:29 AM~15946228
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

i have a 78 monte carlos that i need to get rid-off was going to fix it but friends wife hit the back driver side, by the tire and los the vision lol... no motor or trans just body frame has some work done to it and the rearend is box, front a-arms are extended. need it gone $200 obo.will try to post pics with in a hour.come get it will be scrap by tomorrow :biggrin: 832-677-0558


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

also have body parts for a 90 town car 832-677-0558


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2009, 11:05 AM~15947138
> *:angry:
> *


COMCAST sucks by the way.. i miss dish network


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2009, 11:20 AM~15947736
> *COMCAST sucks by the way.. i miss dish network
> *


thanks for your money puto


ill be adding that to my year end review. and bonus.


thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

my U-Verse is great


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2009, 02:11 PM~15948748
> *thanks for your money puto
> ill be adding that to my year end review. and bonus.
> thanks
> *


ain't my $.. borrowing cable from neighbors.. :biggrin: if i were paying.. i'd have dish network. but free is free.. namsayin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2009, 02:26 PM~15948904
> *my U-Verse is great
> *


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 2 2009, 09:34 PM~15851920
> *:uh:
> :0
> that ***** said A FUCKIN ROLLERZ REJECT!!
> ...


*RFFR....*


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

SELLING MY 87 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM...ASKING PRICE IS 3,000...COMES WITH HYDRAULICS, SYSTEM,NEW VYNAL TOP,NEW HEADLINER, THE WHEELS WONT BE INCLUDED. IF U WANT THE WHEELS PRICE WHEEL BE 3,500. IT ALSO HAS EXTENDED TRAILING ARMS AND ALSO A-ARMS.


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 01:58 AM~15945172
> *i work ass hole and at my own shop!!!!  U NEED A JOB? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you told me that no one has came to you whit work so how can you be working when no one pays you......... GET A FUCKING JOB!!! get off layitlow and go look for a job...... as for me i got a job  












*BITCH!!!! *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 11 2009, 01:44 PM~15949051
> *ain't my $.. borrowing cable from neighbors..  :biggrin:  if i were paying.. i'd have dish network.    but free is free.. namsayin'
> *


i can get that fixed  my position is in AUDIT, safeguarding the companys assets.

westchase area you say...?













:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 11 2009, 05:00 PM~15952138
> *i can get that fixed      my position is in AUDIT, safeguarding the companys assets.
> 
> westchase area you say...?
> ...


how much do hook up some free cable, 250$?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2009, 06:25 PM~15952382
> *how much do hook up some free cable, 250$?
> *


i dont do installs nor work outside

not sure what they charging these days

not sure if it even lasts long enough to be worth it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2009, 06:49 PM~15952619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Who's is that?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 11 2009, 08:10 PM~15953470
> *Who's is that?
> *


attttaaaaackkkk!!!!!!


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer+Dec 11 2009, 08:10 PM~15953470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

woop woop ****** MISTA FISH GREASE 2010 RED LIGHT WRECKER


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 11 2009, 09:13 PM~15953514
> *AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 11 2009, 07:43 PM~15953827
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

umm hi :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84_@Dec 11 2009, 11:36 PM~15955182
> *umm hi :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84_@Dec 11 2009, 09:36 PM~15955182
> *umm hi :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

WUZ UP BAYTOWN


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 11:09 PM~15955529
> * WUZ UP BAYTOWN
> *


whats the deal...parade was pretty good today......... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Dec 11 2009, 10:29 PM~15955093
> *:twak:
> *


why so violent joe??........ :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 11 2009, 11:11 PM~15955553
> *whats the deal...parade was pretty good today......... :biggrin:
> *


yea it was nice we only lost one and one got lil flames, but we all made it to the 
end ,


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

waz good in the hood


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 11 2009, 11:16 PM~15955599
> *waz good in the hood
> *


hno: hno:...wheres chuy???


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 11 2009, 11:16 PM~15955599
> *waz good in the hood
> *


  wuz up grass hopper :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 11:16 PM~15955597
> *yea it was nice we only lost one and one got lil flames, but we all made it to the
> end ,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 11 2009, 11:19 PM~15955638
> *:thumbsup:
> *



 At least we gave the peopple something worth Z in the cold
ass weather..  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

hiding from him & teardrop


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 11:22 PM~15955670
> * At least we gave the peopple something worth Z in the cold
> ass weather..   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


MAN AFTER 2DAY IM REALY THINKIN OF CUTIN DA CUTLASS


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 09:16 PM~15955597
> *yea it was nice we only lost one and one got lil flames, but we all made it to the
> end ,
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 11 2009, 11:25 PM~15955707
> *hiding from him & teardrop
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 11:27 PM~15955731
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


HEY BRO UR CAR WAS LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE 2NITE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 11:26 PM~15955716
> *MAN AFTER 2DAY IM REALY THINKIN OF CUTIN DA CUTLASS
> *


do it..... :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 11:26 PM~15955716
> *MAN AFTER 2DAY IM REALY THINKIN OF CUTIN DA CUTLASS
> *



What  :twak: bad p nut :twak: bad

:biggrin: Its all good but remerber once u cut u can't cut back :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 10:26 PM~15955716
> *MAN AFTER 2DAY IM REALY THINKIN OF CUTIN DA CUTLASS
> *


thier you go what happen to the pot


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 09:28 PM~15955747
> *HEY BRO UR CAR WAS LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE 2NITE
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! UR CAR GOT MUCH MORE ATTENTION....  I'M LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS PARADE......


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

It happen to me 2 veces,shit its lil scary
we were looking for u at the end,were u go


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 11 2009, 11:31 PM~15955765
> *thier you go what happen to the pot
> *


keep it joe..


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 11:31 PM~15955767
> *THANKS HOMIE!!! UR CAR GOT MUCH MORE ATTENTION....   I'M LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS PARADE......
> *



X :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 11 2009, 11:29 PM~15955752
> *do it..... :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT B LIKE NIKE N JUST DO IT ....HUH ITS EASYER SAID THEN DONE WITH X-MAS AROUND DA CORNER, BUT IF CAR IS NOT GONE BY SUPER BOWL 4SURE :biggrin: N MIGHT EVEN MOVE UP TO 2010 PATERNS


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 09:32 PM~15955771
> *It happen to me 2 veces,shit its lil scary
> we were looking for u at the end,were u go
> *


I WENT TO ONE OF MY OTHER HOMEBOYS RANCH IN THE BAY, MY LITTLE GIRLS WANTED TO GO SEE THE HORSES!!!  NEXT YEAR IM TAKING MY HORSES TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 11:26 PM~15955716
> *MAN AFTER 2DAY IM REALY THINKIN OF CUTIN DA CUTLASS
> *



you got everything u need including the monster green


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 10:28 PM~15955747
> *HEY BRO UR CAR WAS LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE 2NITE
> *


i second that


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 11:35 PM~15955800
> *I WENT TO ONE OF MY OTHER HOMEBOYS RANCH IN THE BAY, MY LITTLE GIRLS WANTED TO GO SEE THE HORSES!!!   NEXT YEAR IM TAKING MY HORSES TOO.... :biggrin:
> *



Dam u putting switches on them 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 11:34 PM~15955797
> *WHAT B LIKE NIKE N JUST DO IT ....HUH ITS EASYER SAID THEN DONE WITH X-MAS AROUND DA CORNER, BUT IF CAR IS NOT GONE BY SUPER BOWL 4SURE :biggrin: N MIGHT EVEN MOVE UP TO 2010 PATERNS
> *


 :biggrin: ....just add some clean stripes n should give it what u want :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 11:37 PM~15955823
> *Dam u putting switches on them 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 11:31 PM~15955767
> *THANKS HOMIE!!! UR CAR GOT MUCH MORE ATTENTION....   I'M LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT YEARS PARADE......
> *


YEA RIGHT WITH U IN FRONT N WIZARD IN BACK GOING CRAZY ON THEM SWITCHES NOBODY NEW I WAS THERE LOL


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 10:40 PM~15955853
> *YEA RIGHT WITH U IN FRONT N WIZARD IN BACK GOING CRAZY ON THEM SWITCHES NOBODY NEW I WAS THERE LOL
> *


you got your shine on


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 11:40 PM~15955853
> *YEA RIGHT WITH U IN FRONT N WIZARD IN BACK GOING CRAZY ON THEM SWITCHES NOBODY NEW I WAS THERE LOL
> *




HHHHHHHEEEEYYY I SEEN U :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 10:27 PM~15955731
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


need help monster green still wont dump


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 11:42 PM~15955865
> *HHHHHHHEEEEYYY  I SEEN  U :biggrin:
> *


YEA CUZ U ALMOST REAR ENDED ME A COUPLE OF TIMES U WERE ABOUT 2 OWN ALL THE SQUARES


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 11 2009, 11:45 PM~15955890
> *need help monster green still wont dump
> *


 :0


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 11 2009, 11:45 PM~15955890
> *need help monster green still wont dump
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 11:46 PM~15955895
> *YEA CUZ U ALMOST REAR ENDED ME A COUPLE OF TIMES U WERE ABOUT 2 OWN ALL THE  SQUARES
> *




:biggrin: SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 10:46 PM~15955895
> *YEA CUZ U ALMOST REAR ENDED ME A COUPLE OF TIMES U WERE ABOUT 2 OWN ALL THE  SQUARES
> *


he has big money HE CAN DO IT


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

HASTA 2morrow need 2 catch some zzzzzz zzzzz 
zzz ya


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 11 2009, 11:37 PM~15955827
> *:biggrin: ....just add some clean stripes n should give it what u want :biggrin:
> *


YEA BEEN THINKIN ABOUT THAT


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 11 2009, 11:49 PM~15955929
> *he has big money HE CAN DO IT
> *




LIKe i said money is no objet to me,,,, BUT this time I need 2 finish
my 65's for easter,,, new street hoppers no shows....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 11 2009, 11:51 PM~15955949
> *YEA BEEN THINKIN ABOUT THAT
> *


no need to ruin a clean paint job ..think stripes would do the trick


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

yea almost a week late but heres a few pics from this yrs HLC toy drive..
Helping out KIDS MEALS GROUP  



















GOOFY AND SLO ..CHAIRMAN AND VICE CHAIRMAN OF THE HLC









GOOFY AND DJ LATIN








DJ A.L.I.E.N.










DESERT DREAMS C.C.








BONAFIDE AND NIX FROM LATIN KUSTOMS









LEGIONS C.C.








GOOFY AND HAM PRESIDENT AND V.P. OF EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 09:37 PM~15955823
> *Dam u putting switches on them 2 :biggrin:
> *


HE'S GOT SOME GOOD DANCING MOVES ALREADY AND HE HOPS TOO, HE COMES OFF THE FLOOR ATLEAST 2 OR 3 FEET......







LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 11:56 PM~15956001
> *HE'S GOT SOME GOOD DANCING MOVES ALREADY AND HE HOPS TOO, HE COMES OFF THE FLOOR ATLEAST 2 OR 3 FEET......
> 
> 
> ...


tony..aka antonio aguilar?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Dec 11 2009, 10:41 PM~15955221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: still got that boner :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 11:53 PM~15955968
> *LIKe i said money is no objet to me,,,, BUT this time I need 2 finish
> my 65's for easter,,, new street hoppers no shows....
> *


yea i need 2 finish my cadi n work on 48 ....damit stay focus[NO MORE LOCK DOORS]


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 11:56 PM~15956001
> *HE'S GOT SOME GOOD DANCING MOVES ALREADY AND HE HOPS TOO, HE COMES OFF THE FLOOR ATLEAST 2 OR 3 FEET......
> 
> 
> ...



 thats a good come back, pero do u grab the togo switch 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+Dec 11 2009, 10:51 PM~15955949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


randy look like he about to rape a *****


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 11 2009, 09:58 PM~15956019
> *tony..aka antonio aguilar?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: JUST TRYING TO GIVE MY KIDS EVERYTHING I WASNT ABLE TO HAVE WHEN I WAS A KID....


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

z ya 2morrow :biggrin:  :angry:   :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 10:02 PM~15956050
> * thats a good come back,  pero do u grab the togo switch
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO SWITCHES NEEDED ON THIS ONE HOMIE.... :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

QUE ONDA LOCOS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2009, 12:02 AM~15956053
> *
> 
> randy look like he about to rape a *****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 11 2009, 11:56 PM~15956001
> *HE'S GOT SOME GOOD DANCING MOVES ALREADY AND HE HOPS TOO, HE COMES OFF THE FLOOR ATLEAST 2 OR 3 FEET......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MAN THAT THING LOOKS LIKE IT HAS SUM REAL HORSE POWER


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 11 2009, 10:07 PM~15956089
> *QUE ONDA LOCOS
> *


NADA HOMIE ALREADY AT HOME, I HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE PARADE HOMIE THANKS FOR THE INVITE.... SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT AFTER THE PARADE TO CHILL WITH YA FOR A WHILE, BUT I'LL COME BY THE BAY ONE OF THESE DAYS TO DRINK A FEW BEERS WITH YA.....


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 12 2009, 12:07 AM~15956089
> *QUE ONDA LOCOS
> *


Puto pense que llano ivas a salir,, that u were sleep pal party
2morrow  :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2009, 12:02 AM~15956053
> *my homeboy got a brand two pumps black magic set up..
> all chrome with a adel 2 dumps..
> WHAT IS HE ASKIN
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2009, 05:49 PM~15952619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SIC!!! *WHAT PERSON *OWNS THAT RIDE?? :biggrin: AINT GOING TO GET ME WIT DEZZ NIZZUTZ .LOL


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 12 2009, 01:10 AM~15956118
> *NADA HOMIE ALREADY AT HOME, I HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE PARADE HOMIE THANKS FOR THE INVITE.... SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT AFTER THE PARADE TO CHILL WITH YA FOR A WHILE, BUT I'LL COME BY THE BAY ONE OF THESE DAYS TO DRINK A FEW BEERS WITH YA.....
> *


NO HAY PEDO CUANDO QUIERAS LE PUEDES CAER


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 12 2009, 01:11 AM~15956126
> *Puto pense que llano ivas a salir,, that u were sleep pal party
> 2morrow   :biggrin:
> *


ESTABA VIENDO UNA PINCHE PELICULA QUE NO VALIO VERGA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+Dec 11 2009, 11:13 PM~15956144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno.. car was dropped off from swangin customs.... but i dont know who the owner is


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

O.G. LAC


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

QUE ONDA PNUT ARREGLASTE TU CARRUCHA


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1+Dec 11 2009, 10:11 PM~15956126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2009, 10:15 PM~15956163
> *1400
> 
> brand new still in boxes.. front springs, cylinders, noids, hoses,all u gunna need is batts and batt cables..
> ...


 :nono: let u make it...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whoopty doo


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 12 2009, 12:17 AM~15956174
> *QUE ONDA PNUT ARREGLASTE TU CARRUCHA
> *


YEA IT HAD 2 MUCH GAS IN DA CARB


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 12 2009, 01:35 AM~15956298
> *YEA IT HAD 2 MUCH GAS IN DA CARB
> *


SIPUEDES MANANA LECAIS PAL CANTON PARA ECHARNOS UNAS BIRONGAS


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 12 2009, 12:39 AM~15956334
> *SIPUEDES MANANA LECAIS PAL CANTON PARA ECHARNOS UNAS  BIRONGAS
> *


orale bro sounds like a plan


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

ummm hello :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84_@Dec 12 2009, 02:51 AM~15956756
> *ummm hello  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 12 2009, 01:54 AM~15956765
> *:cheesy:
> *


ummm yea :ugh: bye :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84_@Dec 12 2009, 02:56 AM~15956775
> *ummm yea  :ugh: bye  :0
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84_@Dec 12 2009, 02:51 AM~15956756
> *ummm hello  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Selling a 1987 Cadillac fleetwood brougham..asking price is 3,000 obo .. THE CAR DOES RUN..IT COMES WITH HYDRAULICS,NEW KENWOOD STEREO SYSTEM,NEW VYNAL TOP,NEW HEADLINER INCLUDES VISORS AND LIGHT PANELS,EXTENDED A-ARMS,EXTENDED TRAILING ARMS,QUARTER PANELS REINFORCED AND AXLE,THE ONLY THING THAT WONT BE INCLUDED IS THE 14'INCH RIMS BUT WILL PROVIDE YOU WITH ANOTHER SET..IF U WANT THE RIMS THEY WILL SELL FOR ANOTHER 400.00//


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC

sup foo....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2009, 06:49 PM~15952619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84_@Dec 12 2009, 01:56 AM~15956775
> *ummm yea  :ugh: bye  :0
> *


LOL!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 11 2009, 10:53 PM~15955968
> *LIKe i said money is no objet to me,,,, BUT this time I need 2 finish
> my 65's for easter,,, new street hoppers no shows....
> *


dam money no object what kind of car is it


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2009, 10:54 AM~15958418
> *dam money no object what kind of car is it
> *



Its not the car, but if ppl has to ask how much
for stuff than they can a fort it, if ya like it just buy it and thats it  :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K+Dec 11 2009, 10:29 PM~15955093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW HUH....


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2009, 12:02 AM~15956053
> *my homeboy got a brand two pumps black magic set up..
> all chrome with a adel 2 dumps..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 12 2009, 12:42 PM~15958687
> *Its not the car, but if ppl has to ask how much
> for stuff than they can a fort  it, if ya like it just buy it and thats it   :biggrin:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84_@Dec 11 2009, 10:59 PM~15956026
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin: still got that boner  :0
> *



 its gone...... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2009, 08:28 AM~15958010
> *LOL!
> *


u ever gona pick up ur money :uh: , u balla :biggrin:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 12 2009, 02:21 AM~15957124
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

texans vs seahawks tix for sale with parking pass

sec 111 row j seats 11, 12 

$185


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2009, 02:24 PM~15960284
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


we ll see what diaz can do tonight at paulis house :biggrin: , but i want to see what ortiz can do after his first lost


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2009, 02:27 PM~15960303
> *we ll see what diaz can do tonight at paulis house :biggrin: , but i want to see what ortiz can do after his first lost
> *


diaz :thumbsdown:
ortiz :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2009, 03:19 PM~15960751
> *diaz :thumbsdown:
> ortiz :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


agreed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 12 2009, 08:27 AM~15958003
> *:thumbsup:
> *


purty colors huh


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SO WHERE THE HELL THE SHIT HOPPIN TALKING GO???, 
ITS BORING!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2009, 08:46 PM~15962248
> *SO WHERE THE HELL THE SHIT HOPPIN TALKING GO???,
> ITS BORING!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


calm down man, wait till the new year :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2009, 06:46 PM~15962248
> *SO WHERE THE HELL THE SHIT HOPPIN TALKING GO???,
> ITS BORING!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


everybody got tired of the same bullshit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER for more info please contact Joe @ 832-387-1659


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2009, 06:52 PM~15962287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


batteries are all the way back....
what u want to do? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 12 2009, 06:48 PM~15962259
> *calm down man, wait till the new year :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2009, 06:50 PM~15962271
> *everybody got tired of the same bullshit
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2009, 07:34 PM~15962585
> *batteries are all the way back....
> what u want to do? :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


put 4 15's and pop trunk


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15962630


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2009, 08:40 PM~15962642
> *put 4 15's and pop trunk
> *


you cant afford that anyways :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2009, 07:40 PM~15962642
> *put 4 15's and pop trunk
> *


ya valio


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2009, 10:53 PM~15963297
> *ya valio
> *


http://www.clbuzz.com/watch-ufc-107-live-s...am-online-free/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2009, 09:40 PM~15962642
> *put 4 15's and pop trunk
> *


i have amp i can sell you


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2009, 05:46 PM~15962248
> *SO WHERE THE HELL THE SHIT HOPPIN TALKING GO???,
> ITS BORING!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


que pues loco!!!


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

wuz good H-town


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84_@Dec 13 2009, 01:28 AM~15964797
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2009, 06:49 PM~15952619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i should do that my 95 , looks good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 12 2009, 10:53 PM~15964548
> *que pues loco!!!
> *


contesta el telefono cabron!!, necesito una checkvalve de tres cuartos way, :biggrin:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 03:02 AM~15965118
> *contesta el telefono cabron!!, necesito una checkvalve de tres cuartos way,  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Dec 13 2009, 12:04 AM~15965131
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 03:05 AM~15965144
> *:biggrin:
> *


why so small size?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Dec 13 2009, 12:07 AM~15965158
> *why so small size?
> *


just for looks :biggrin:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 03:13 AM~15965224
> *just for looks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Big-Tymer

:uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

AND ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER for more info please contact Joe @ 832-387-1659


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 12 2009, 08:09 PM~15962879
> *you cant afford that anyways :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2009, 02:48 PM~15960057
> *u ever gona pick up ur money :uh: , u balla :biggrin:
> *


 :0 need you to pm me ur number!! i was in southest today...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2009, 07:21 PM~15962039
> *purty colors huh
> *


yea...very purty! :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 13 2009, 09:49 AM~15966621
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Big-Tymer
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 13 2009, 05:25 PM~15969227
> *:0 need you to pm me ur number!! i was in southest today...
> *


over there to spend time with ignacio huh?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2009, 05:16 PM~15969978
> *
> *


sup foo


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

WAZ UP BAYTOWN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2009, 05:40 PM~15970129
> *sup foo
> *


 :cheesy: what up? hows the elco ?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2009, 05:40 PM~15970129
> *sup foo
> *


we gona roll to 59 and lil york around 8pm, u going?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 13 2009, 06:07 PM~15970351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.. elco is back in shop.. puttin a new motor and the tranny took a shit on me last week


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2009, 06:52 PM~15962287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shop floor looks familiar.... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2009, 07:19 PM~15971091
> *
> *


wut up west chase hefner


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

ANY BODY RUNNIG MONSTER GREEN DUMPS IN THIER HOPPER.CAN'T GET MINE TO DUMP ALL THE TIME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 13 2009, 09:25 PM~15971166
> *wut up west chase hefner
> *


same o' same o'


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Happy Holidays to all riders!!!!! Stay POSITIVE....
OBSESSION CC.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 13 2009, 09:16 PM~15971066
> *shop floor looks familiar.... :0
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2009, 06:57 PM~15969861
> *over there to spend time with ignacio huh?
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 13 2009, 07:59 PM~15971588
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


wut up homie..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 13 2009, 10:12 PM~15971740
> *wut up homie..
> *



CHILLIN CHILLIN..WHATZ UP WIT U?...I SEEN HIS CAR OVER THERE WHEN I DROPPED OFF MY TRUCK.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

3 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC, Emperor Goofy


HOW WUZ IT?ANY PICS?....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Dec 13 2009, 09:57 PM~15971546
> *Happy Holidays to all riders!!!!! Stay POSITIVE....
> OBSESSION CC.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2009, 11:02 PM~15965118
> *contesta el telefono cabron!!, necesito una checkvalve de tres cuartos way,  :biggrin:
> *


orale wuey estaba descargado pero para manana te digo que rollo!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 13 2009, 06:45 PM~15971381
> *ANY BODY RUNNIG MONSTER GREEN DUMPS IN THIER HOPPER.CAN'T GET MINE TO DUMP ALL THE TIME
> *


wuz up pimpin!!!


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

waz up tony phone screwed but need to get up with you, need to get you to check out the cutty


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 13 2009, 08:16 PM~15971802
> *CHILLIN CHILLIN..WHATZ UP WIT U?...I SEEN HIS CAR OVER THERE WHEN I DROPPED OFF MY TRUCK.
> *


wuz cujo in the front of the shop..lol that dog dont like me :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 13 2009, 07:30 PM~15971971
> *waz up tony phone screwed but need to get up with you, need to get you to check out the cutty
> *


LET ME KNOW HOMIE I'LL TAKE A SWING BY THERE AFTER I FINISH THIS CONTRACT IM DOING!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 13 2009, 06:16 PM~15971066
> *shop floor looks familiar.... :0
> *


PISTOLEROS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 13 2009, 08:42 PM~15972115
> *LET ME KNOW HOMIE I'LL TAKE A SWING BY THERE AFTER I FINISH THIS CONTRACT IM DOING!!!
> *


cool th only thing dif is that i put a monster green in step of the adel


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

For Sale Dayton $75 OBO


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Dayton spinners and china adapters. Fit cutlass. $125 OBO


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 13 2009, 08:16 PM~15971066
> *shop floor looks familiar.... :0
> *


seen a cadi about to get painted.....look like candy green


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Chrome dayton adapters. Fit ford ranger + other fords ?? $125 OBO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Dec 13 2009, 09:56 PM~15972282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mayne good deals


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15972359
> *mayne good deals
> *



Trying to clean out the garage again. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 13 2009, 10:02 PM~15972369
> *Trying to clean out the garage again. :biggrin:
> *



i hear ya, i'm doin the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Dont know where these came from. fit regal ect.. $60 OBO


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

PM me on items. Sorry SOLD ALL 6 PISTON PUMPS!! :0 :0 Must be a lot of hoppers getting ready for 2010.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 13 2009, 09:01 PM~15972343
> *seen a cadi about to get painted.....look like candy green
> *


yep..another EMPIRE CADDY FOR 2010...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 13 2009, 09:10 PM~15972469
> *yep..another EMPIRE CADDY FOR 2010...
> *


Goofy, I am saving a PISTON PUMP for your cadi!! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 13 2009, 08:43 PM~15972126
> *PISTOLEROS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 13 2009, 10:39 PM~15972079
> *wuz  cujo in the front of the shop..lol that dog dont like me  :biggrin:
> *


SHO WUZ :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 13 2009, 09:12 PM~15972488
> *Goofy, I am saving a PISTON PUMP for your cadi!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 13 2009, 11:12 PM~15972488
> *Goofy, I am saving a PISTON PUMP for your cadi!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Selling a 2 pump BMH setup
3/4 inch blocks with 1 adelII and 2 blow proof dumps
set up comes with a set of 3 3/4ton springs
I do have everything for the set up jus not all pictured except batteries n cables
1400 for the set up but I am willing to part it out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 13 2009, 11:28 PM~15972663
> *Selling a 2 pump BMH setup
> 3/4 inch blocks with 1 adelII and 2 blow proof dumps
> set up comes with a set of 3 3/4ton springs
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Dec 13 2009, 08:12 PM~15972488
> *Goofy, I am saving a PISTON PUMP for your cadi!! :biggrin:
> *


DO U HAVE AN EXTRA PISTON FOR SALE???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Man, 59 & Littleyork was packed tonight, few lolo's but alot of lambo door & big wheels 


















& the real KING OF THE STREETS was there 


















with a new 13









:thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 09:38 PM~15972765
> *Man, 59 & Littleyork was packed tonight, few lolo's but alot of lambo door & big wheels
> 
> 
> ...


any pics from shorty show??


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 08:38 PM~15972765
> *Man, 59 & Littleyork was packed tonight, few lolo's but alot of lambo door & big wheels
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 13 2009, 11:51 PM~15972920
> *any pics from shorty show??
> *


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 09:38 PM~15972765
> *Man, 59 & Littleyork was packed tonight, few lolo's but alot of lambo door & big wheels
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, switches4life, LOW_INC, KRAZYTOYZ
QUE ROLLO LOCO!! I SEE U WAS OUT THERE ROLLING, I WANTED TO GO BUT I NEED TO BUY A NEW MOTOE FOR MY FRONT PUMP MY MOTOR CAUGHT ON FIRE AT THE BAYTOWN CHRISMAS PARADE.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:ugh:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 13 2009, 09:55 PM~15972966
> *hoppers4life, switches4life, LOW_INC, KRAZYTOYZ
> QUE ROLLO LOCO!! I SEE U WAS OUT THERE ROLLING, I WANTED TO GO BUT I NEED TO BUY A NEW MOTOE FOR MY FRONT PUMP MY MOTOR CAUGHT ON FIRE AT THE BAYTOWN CHRISMAS PARADE.... :biggrin:
> *


you should of made it no one even hit a switch on me :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 13 2009, 08:58 PM~15972990
> *you should of made it no one even hit a switch on me :biggrin:
> *


I STARTED WORKING AGAIN PERO COMO EL 22ND DE ESTE MES WE'LL FINISH THE PROJECT AND THEN IM GONNA TAKE THE TIME TO PICK UP SOME MORE LOCOS PLAQUES....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Latin Fantasy C.C. RGV Chapter


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 08:58 PM~15973004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 13 2009, 09:59 PM~15973022
> *I STARTED WORKING AGAIN PERO COMO EL 22ND DE ESTE MES WE'LL FINISH THE PROJECT AND THEN IM GONNA TAKE THE TIME TO PICK UP SOME MORE LOCOS PLAQUES....
> *


you going to the show this sunday coming up? i was told by a guy with a neon :biggrin: that the king of the streets is going to put the title up for grabs


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 14 2009, 12:04 AM~15973085
> *you going to the show this sunday coming up? i was told by a guy with a neon :biggrin:  that the king of the streets is going to put the title up for grabs
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 13 2009, 09:04 PM~15973085
> *you going to the show this sunday coming up? i was told by a guy with a neon :biggrin:  that the king of the streets is going to put the title up for grabs
> *


ILL BE WORKING LIKE A DOG PERO U TAKE A SHOT AT IT!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15973085
> *you going to the show this sunday coming up? i was told by a guy with a neon :biggrin:  that the king of the streets is going to put the title up for grabs
> *


AND PROBLY GOING TO KEEP IT :biggrin: 
things are going to get interesting


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, DELTORO HYDRAULICS, switches4life... IM WAITING ON MY HOMIE BUT I'LL LET U KNOW SOMETHING SOON!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*SERGIO WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING. :wave: *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

COOL let me know...looks like it was cold at that show.


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 13 2009, 10:12 PM~15973208
> *SERGIO WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING. :wave:
> *


*

Sup Eddie? Ive been on here just not as much.*


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 13 2009, 09:13 PM~15973217
> *COOL let me know...looks like it was cold at that show.
> *


YEAH ITS BEEN COLD AROUND HERE LATELY BUT I DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW!! :angry: got to get my money right for my new hopper!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 13 2009, 09:18 PM~15973281
> *:uh:
> *


   u'll see!!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

all i know is a the green grinch cutty single pump, with a fresh toro bladder gona hop this sunday, :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 10:09 PM~15973156
> *AND PROBLY GOING TO KEEP IT :biggrin:
> things are going to get interesting
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Dec 13 2009, 10:13 PM~15973226
> *
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 14 2009, 12:20 AM~15973332
> *all i know is a the green grinch cutty single pump, with a fresh toro bladder gona hop this sunday,  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 10:20 PM~15973332
> *all i know is a the green grinch cutty single pump, with a fresh toro bladder gona hop this sunday,  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 13 2009, 10:18 PM~15973296
> *   u'll see!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 13 2009, 10:24 PM~15973408
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 13 2009, 10:18 PM~15973281
> *:uh:
> *


que onda downy were u been :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 11:20 PM~15973332
> *all i know is a the green grinch cutty single pump, with a fresh toro bladder gona hop this sunday,  :biggrin:
> *


*$ PRIZES*  this sunday at the toy drive for single and double pump...more details will be posted tomorrow


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 13 2009, 10:32 PM~15973541
> *$ PRIZES  this sunday at the toy drive for single and double pump...more details will be posted tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 13 2009, 09:28 PM~15972663
> *Selling a 2 pump BMH setup
> 3/4 inch blocks with 1 adelII and 2 blow proof dumps
> set up comes with a set of 3 3/4ton springs
> ...


how much for the springs?


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Selling a 1987 Cadillac fleetwood brougham..asking price is 3,000 obo .. THE CAR DOES RUN..IT COMES WITH HYDRAULICS,NEW KENWOOD STEREO SYSTEM,NEW VYNAL TOP,NEW HEADLINER INCLUDES VISORS AND LIGHT PANELS,EXTENDED A-ARMS,EXTENDED TRAILING ARMS,QUARTER PANELS REINFORCED AND AXLE,THE ONLY THING THAT WONT BE INCLUDED IS THE 14'INCH RIMS BUT WILL PROVIDE YOU WITH ANOTHER SET..IF U WANT THE RIMS THEY WILL SELL FOR ANOTHER 400.00//IT ALSO HAS 16'INCH CYLINDERS IN THE BACK AND 8'INCH IN THE FRONT...YOU CAN REACH ME AT 832-208-2707 (MIGUEL)


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 13 2009, 10:32 PM~15973541
> *$ PRIZES  this sunday at the toy drive for single and double pump...more details will be posted tomorrow
> *


:0 :0 I will donate half of the price to the star of hope women shelter  ,...if i win :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHERE AT???
HEY VIC????
DID U GET IT???


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 11:48 PM~15973700
> *:0  :0 I will donate half of the price to the toy collection,...if i win :biggrin:
> *


Thats a bet !!!  ......You sound pretty sure about yourself :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Dec 13 2009, 10:49 PM~15973714
> *WHERE AT???
> HEY VIC????
> DID U GET IT???
> *


tony aka hoppersforlife is gona try to get it tomorrow he said,


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 10:53 PM~15973755
> *tony aka hoppersforlife is gona try to get it tomorrow he said,
> *


good lookin out homie???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 13 2009, 10:51 PM~15973729
> *Thats a bet !!!   ......You sound pretty sure about yourself  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: i built that car to take the abuse


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Dec 13 2009, 10:54 PM~15973761
> *good lookin out homie???
> *


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 11:48 PM~15973700
> *:0  :0 I will donate half of the price to the star of hope women shelter  ,...if i win :biggrin:
> *


I seen you edited it :biggrin: I will make sure that the lady from Star of Hope will get it personally from you.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 13 2009, 10:58 PM~15973809
> *I seen you edited it  :biggrin: I will make sure that the lady from Star of Hope will get it personally from you.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15973095
> *:yes:  :biggrin:
> *


post the rest of pics from hang out fool :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 14 2009, 01:00 AM~15973834
> *post the rest of pics from hang out fool :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


that was it man! I was :roflmao: when that yellow car was swangin' & you yelled out "taxi"!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 11:06 PM~15973906
> *that was it man! I was  :roflmao: when that yellow car  was swangin' & you yelled out "taxi"!
> *


LOL, didnt u take a pic of that shit, post them up, i know u took a lot of pics


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 14 2009, 01:08 AM~15973932
> *LOL, didnt u take a pic of that shit, post them up, i know u took a lot of pics
> *


nah I didn't cause that fool was driving around but this hummer on 30's was making them fools look bad


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 11:10 PM~15973946
> *nah I didn't cause that fool was driving around but this hummer on 30's was making them fools look bad
> 
> 
> ...


LAMBOLAND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

the hummer from USA Motorsports looked alot better (just sayin')


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 11:15 PM~15973989
> *the hummer from USA Motorsports looked alot better (just sayin')
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, but thats a hole diferent story :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Dec 13 2009, 11:10 PM~15973946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boy just bagged that white hummer....dats a chuntaro mobile if I ever seen 1.......narco ass ***** just begging for attention......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 13 2009, 11:33 PM~15974120
> *My boy just bagged that white hummer....dats a chuntaro mobile if I ever seen 1.......narco ass ***** just begging for attention......
> *


u right that fool looks chuntaro then a mofo, he had a mural of his entire family on the hood, and on top of that he put actuators so hood lifts up and u ll see the mural :roflmao: :roflmao: 
pero el vato is clowning, 30s and airbags :0 :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 14 2009, 12:48 AM~15973700
> *:0  :0 I will donate half of the price to the star of hope women shelter  ,...if i win :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 14 2009, 01:33 AM~15974120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :around: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 13 2009, 09:58 PM~15973004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Dec 14 2009, 09:56 AM~15975551
> *:0  :0
> *


have you seen that towncar that you had or is it long gone?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Dec 13 2009, 10:43 PM~15973657
> *Selling a 1987 Cadillac fleetwood brougham..asking price is 3,000 obo .. THE CAR DOES RUN..IT COMES WITH HYDRAULICS,NEW KENWOOD STEREO SYSTEM,NEW VYNAL TOP,NEW HEADLINER INCLUDES VISORS AND LIGHT PANELS,EXTENDED A-ARMS,EXTENDED TRAILING ARMS,QUARTER PANELS REINFORCED AND AXLE,THE ONLY THING THAT WONT BE INCLUDED IS THE 14'INCH RIMS BUT WILL PROVIDE YOU WITH ANOTHER SET..IF U WANT THE RIMS THEY WILL SELL FOR ANOTHER 400.00//IT ALSO HAS 16'INCH CYLINDERS IN THE BACK AND 8'INCH IN THE FRONT...YOU CAN REACH ME AT 832-208-2707 (MIGUEL)
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm I wonder whats in the works....


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2009, 05:57 PM~15969861
> *over there to spend time with ignacio huh?
> *


umm.... :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2009, 10:49 AM~15975841
> *umm.... :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2009, 11:11 AM~15976476
> *
> *


you so stupid. LOL!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2009, 12:25 PM~15976610
> *you so stupid. LOL!!
> *


your last name alaniz?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Dec 14 2009, 12:09 AM~15974371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2009, 11:37 AM~15976698
> *your last name alaniz?
> *


negative


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 14 2009, 01:06 PM~15976989
> *negative
> *


oh nvm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 13 2009, 06:57 PM~15969861
> *over there to spend time with ignacio huh?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2009, 02:51 PM~15977918
> *oh nvm
> *


heard nana kicked you outta the house


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15978168
> *heard nana kicked you outta the house
> *


yeah, i bought a little place over in westchase area, with your kin folk.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15978493
> *yeah, i bought a little place over in westchase area, with your kin folk.
> *


galleria? nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 14 2009, 03:48 PM~15978493
> *yeah, i bought a little place over in westchase area, with your kin folk.
> *


 fukin property value plumeted when you got there eh? lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2009, 04:45 PM~15979058
> *galleria? nice
> *


no.. westchase. harwin past beltway 8


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2009, 04:46 PM~15979073
> *fukin property value plumeted when you got there eh? lol
> *


i brought some flava to chino town


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 14 2009, 09:33 AM~15975738
> *Hmm I wonder whats in the works....
> *


HEY WHATS UP SHORT DOG.. YEA IM PRETTY SURE U KNOW..HOWS UR NEW PROJECT COMING ALONG?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Dec 14 2009, 03:15 PM~15979305
> *HEY WHATS UP SHORT DOG.. YEA IM PRETTY SURE U KNOW..HOWS UR NEW PROJECT COMING ALONG?
> *



Slowly but surely bro...  .


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

MUTHAFUCKIN SPRINT STORE ERASED ALL MY CONTACTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SO IF EVERYBODY CAN PLEASE TXT ME SO I CAN GET MY CONTACT LIST GOIN AGAIN!

210-683-9677


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:angry: :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 14 2009, 06:47 PM~15980049
> *Slowly but surely bro...  .
> *


I saw you rolling down 225 in the 64 yestereday, was nice to see it out for a drive.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 14 2009, 07:23 PM~15980970
> *MUTHAFUCKIN SPRINT STORE ERASED ALL MY CONTACTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SO IF EVERYBODY CAN PLEASE TXT ME SO I CAN GET MY CONTACT LIST GOIN AGAIN!
> 
> ...



now dave aka chevylo97 is gonna tell everyone he knows you personally and ya'll are good homies :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 14 2009, 08:04 PM~15982145
> *now dave aka chevylo97 is gonna tell everyone he knows you personally and ya'll are good homies :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 14 2009, 10:48 PM~15982736
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 13 2009, 09:53 PM~15973755
> *tony aka hoppersforlife is gona try to get it tomorrow he said,
> *


they didnt have 3/4"check valves only 1/2" i'll try a new place manana


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 15 2009, 01:15 AM~15984585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

what time is the hop goin to start???


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Dec 15 2009, 01:10 AM~15985129
> *what time is the hop goin to start???
> *


Good question !! :biggrin: I will get back to y'all on that tomorrow or call up Joe or Gary and ask them.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 14 2009, 11:15 PM~15984585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:   
it says charge ur batts and get sum good hoses :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 15 2009, 01:15 AM~15984585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fk the star of hope. them brawds on they own.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 14 2009, 07:07 PM~15981452
> *I saw you rolling down 225 in the 64 yestereday, was nice to see it out for a drive.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shit, the elco might make it, if i get my trans back in time..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 15 2009, 02:45 PM~15988904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2009, 10:12 AM~15987041
> *fk the star of hope.  them brawds on they own.
> *


sort of like you now :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2009, 10:51 AM~15987380
> *shit, the elco might make it, if i get my trans back in time..
> *


Thats what they have trailers for


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 15 2009, 04:23 PM~15989864
> *sort of like you now  :biggrin:
> *


i was always on my own


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 15 2009, 04:24 PM~15989873
> *Thats what they have trailers for
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know good barber in westside? i'm fro'n :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2009, 09:51 AM~15987380
> *shit, the elco might make it, if i get my trans back in time..
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 15 2009, 02:24 PM~15989873
> *Thats what they have trailers for
> *


fk that.. i dont do trailors unless im broke down..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2009, 05:01 PM~15990904
> *anybody know good barber in westside?  i'm fro'n  :angry:
> *



henry's on bellaire. in between fondren and gessner. been gettin faded there for 14 years :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

got ur ride fix ( charles )


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 15 2009, 07:27 PM~15991668
> * got ur ride fix ( charles )
> *


charles couldnt get that cutty fixed if u worked on it... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Q-VO SCREWSTON,TEJAS.....BIG M IN DA HOUSE.... :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

3 Members: infamous704, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Mr.Teardrop




SUP KAT......


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 15 2009, 05:27 PM~15991668
> * got ur ride fix ( charles )
> *


IAM GOING TO USE SOME PARTS OFF MR. TEARDROPS TRUCK


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

4 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, chore1977, bighpdavis, dj short dog


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 14 2009, 11:15 PM~15984585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15991934
> *charles couldnt get that cutty fixed if u worked on it... :0  :biggrin:
> *


no good buster u still my boy


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 15 2009, 08:01 PM~15991975
> *3 Members: infamous704, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Mr.Teardrop
> SUP KAT......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 15 2009, 08:33 PM~15992253
> *no good buster u still my boy
> *


 :uh: 
:angry: 
:biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 15 2009, 06:55 PM~15992481
> *:uh:
> :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 15 2009, 06:55 PM~15992481
> *:uh:
> :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


working on the killer right know


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 14 2009, 08:04 PM~15982145
> *now dave aka chevylo97 is gonna tell everyone he knows you personally and ya'll are good homies :biggrin:
> *


 always picking on the fat kid!!! :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 15 2009, 05:24 PM~15991633
> *henry's on bellaire.  in between fondren and gessner.  been gettin faded there for 14 years :biggrin:
> *


does he do high and tight fade :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2009, 08:40 PM~15992984
> *does he do  high and tight fade  :biggrin:
> *



n-e-ting ju want :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15991934
> *charles couldnt get that cutty fixed if u worked on it... :0  :biggrin:
> *



 So i guess u whant to run ur mouth again :biggrin: 
Just remember who instal ur set up back in the day, sold u
the 2 pumps and install then had to look all over baytown
for ur ass so u can pay me ,,, then finally gave up 
wasted more gas looking for Mr :tears: than the money
u own me,, NO Regrets :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 15 2009, 09:44 PM~15993710
> * So i guess u whant to run ur mouth again :biggrin:
> Just remember who instal ur set up back in the day, sold u
> the 2 pumps and install then had to look all over baytown
> ...


any pics of 65 SS ANGELES Y 65 SS DEMONIOS :dunno:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 15 2009, 09:53 PM~15993797
> *any pics of 65 SS ANGELES Y 65 SS DEMONIOS :dunno:
> *


  Yea I just finsh a mural on the gas thank , done all body
work , i will post them later or 2 morrow


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

and in this corner


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 15 2009, 10:01 PM~15993907
> *and in this corner
> *


  YOU :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man...is dat baytown atmosphere dat bad???? Y'all ****** in this bitch cuttin up everynight!!! :0 :0


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 15 2009, 09:05 PM~15993956
> * YOU  :biggrin:
> *


cant we all get along or not


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 15 2009, 10:07 PM~15993988
> *Man...is dat baytown atmosphere dat bad???? Y'all ****** in this bitch cuttin up everynight!!! :0 :0
> *


nah its just the couple people who have nothing better to do :uh:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 15 2009, 09:13 PM~15994056
> *nah its just the couple people who have nothing better to do  :uh:
> *


need to be working on ower cars but just love to fight


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 15 2009, 10:18 PM~15994117
> *need to be working on ower cars but just love  to fight
> *


  NO thats just showing our love for each other, other than that
its just nothing but fun in here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 15 2009, 09:22 PM~15994163
> * NO thats just showing our love for each other, other than that
> its just nothing but fun in here :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shut up fool


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 15 2009, 10:25 PM~15994197
> *shut up fool
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

I'AM OUT


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 15 2009, 09:13 PM~15994056
> *nah its just the couple people who have nothing better to do  :uh:
> *


WHO'S THIS


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 15 2009, 10:48 PM~15994460
> *WHO'S THIS
> *


.............. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Houston Hoppers Competition Rules


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2009, 11:25 PM~15994953
> *Houston Hoppers Competition Rules
> *


 :twak: WTF


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 15 2009, 11:07 PM~15995326
> *:twak: WTF
> *


lol, knew it


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 16 2009, 04:58 AM~15996437
> *lol, knew it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bucket 68 is off at the shop now.. should be ready for weekend... which one of ya'll pussies ready to nose up?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2009, 09:06 AM~15997513
> *bucket 68 is off at the shop now..  should be ready for weekend... which one of ya'll pussies ready to nose up?
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 16 2009, 11:22 AM~15997618
> *:0
> *


i'm just sayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2009, 09:06 AM~15997513
> *bucket 68 is off at the shop now..  should be ready for weekend... which one of ya'll pussies ready to nose up?
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 16 2009, 12:36 PM~15998251
> *:0
> *


we can race too ricky bobby, know you wanna show what that performance exhaust in the lac can do.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

AGREED

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 16 2009, 12:52 PM~15998378
> *AGREED
> 
> 
> ...


that hrny?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 16 2009, 12:52 PM~15998378
> *AGREED
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2009, 09:06 AM~15997513
> *bucket 68 is off at the shop now..  should be ready for weekend... which one of ya'll pussies ready to nose up?
> *


***** please 2ton springs with 5/8 extension aint gone get it, not to mention 48v :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone remember a group called bandit c.c. they used to have a ride out here in sw with full chrome under street car this was back in mid to late 90s but i only saw that 1 car it was clean?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2009, 02:05 PM~15998929
> ****** please 2ton springs with 5/8 extension aint gone get it, not to mention 48v  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2009, 02:11 PM~15998979
> *does anyone remember a group called bandit c.c. they used to have a ride out here in sw with full chrome under street car this was back in mid to late 90s but i only saw that 1 car it was clean?
> *


no


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2009, 12:11 PM~15998979
> *does anyone remember a group called bandit c.c. they used to have a ride out here in sw with full chrome under street car this was back in mid to late 90s but i only saw that 1 car it was clean?
> *


SUNNY??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 16 2009, 03:07 PM~15999434
> *SUNNY??
> *


kind of cloudy where i am at


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 16 2009, 03:07 PM~15999434
> *SUNNY??
> *


99.1?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 16 2009, 01:07 PM~15999434
> *SUNNY??
> *


i dont remember his name, it was a kandy orange car. chrome under it was clean and one of the few cars chromed out back then. it didnt look like it was from here, looked out of state car..(back then)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2009, 03:50 PM~15999823
> *i dont remember his name, it was a kandy orange car. chrome under it was clean and one of the few cars chromed out back then.  it didnt look like it was from here, looked out of state car..(back then)
> *


cutty with side markers?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 15 2009, 11:48 PM~15994460
> *WHO'S THIS
> *


 :uh: 
i know... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 15 2009, 10:44 PM~15993710
> * So i guess u whant to run ur mouth again :biggrin:
> Just remember who instal ur set up back in the day, sold u
> the 2 pumps and install then had to look all over baytown
> ...


 :uh: 
1st things 1st i wasnt dissing u, if u read it again and right i was given u credit
but again its wtf evea :biggrin: and i wasnt hard to find i stayd n the bay and never went newhere......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 16 2009, 04:18 PM~16000053
> *
> :uh:
> 1st things 1st i wasnt dissing u, if u read it again and right i was given u credit
> ...



mayne here we go


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2009, 03:33 PM~15999650
> *99.1?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone know what time MC Auto Trim closes. they dont answer the phone unless the number from google search is wrong. I dont feel like loading up the seats if they are closed


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

gas gauge wasn't working. shop said they put gas and it started up right away. 

thought it showed half a tank for long time. :ugh: 


:banghead:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2009, 05:15 PM~16001158
> *gas gauge wasn't working.      shop said they put gas and it started up right away.
> 
> thought it showed half a tank for long time.    :ugh:
> ...


thats a good shop, other would of said it was smething else and would of charged a shit load


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2009, 04:15 PM~16001158
> *gas gauge wasn't working.      shop said they put gas and it started up right away.
> 
> thought it showed half a tank for long time.    :ugh:
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 16 2009, 04:39 PM~16001413
> *thats a good shop, other would of said it was smething else and would of charged a shit load
> *


 :biggrin: dats wat we woulda done!!!!!  fuel pump fuel filter !!!!!!! gotta make dat money mayne!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 16 2009, 06:39 PM~16001413
> *thats a good shop, other would of said it was smething else and would of charged a shit load
> *


how much would they have charged? like $300? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2009, 06:04 PM~16001666
> *how much would they have charged? like $300?    :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: i knew that was coming


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2009, 05:04 PM~16001666
> *how much would they have charged? like $300?    :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:






No lie we got this lady 1 time she accidently put diesel in her truck told her everything was toasted....put new fuel pump...fuel filter...new injectors.....fuel service....plugs etc.......all really needed to be don't is chanhe fuel filter and drain n clean tank hit her in da head for like 2500......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 16 2009, 06:18 PM~16001778
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> No lie we got this lady 1 time she accidently put diesel in her truck told her everything was toasted....put new fuel pump...fuel filter...new injectors.....fuel service....plugs etc.......all really needed to be don't is chanhe fuel filter and drain n clean tank hit her in da head for like 2500......
> *


glad i do all my mechanic work


bust ass shops like that is what runs them selves outta business in the end


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 16 2009, 05:27 PM~16001851
> *glad i do all my mechanic work
> bust ass shops like that is what runs them selves outta business in the end
> *


Trufff...iono how dat company's been in business for dat long......any were on the net u look em up and they have bad reviews high prices and fuck people a lot.....but at the time do good work I guess dats wat keeps them afloat.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

87 FRONT CLIP FOR A CUTTY 350.00 CLEAN & COMPLETE
INTRESTED PM ME FOR PICS.


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 16 2009, 03:11 PM~15999994
> *:uh:
> i know... :biggrin:
> *


Sup kat :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

1014 hit me up phone acting up still


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKIN 4 A CHROME E&G CLASSIC VERTICAL BAR GRILL FOR 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 16 2009, 10:42 PM~16003918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my old avatar. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 16 2009, 08:57 PM~16002763
> *Sup kat :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
chilling jus got off work.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 15 2009, 07:24 PM~15991633
> *henry's on bellaire.  in between fondren and gessner.  been gettin faded there for 14 years :biggrin:
> *


couldnt find it. gimme an address or phone # puto


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 17 2009, 03:37 AM~16007124
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 17 2009, 12:23 PM~16008729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WUT YA GONNA DO....BAR-B-QUE OR MILDEW.....*.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what time is hop gunna start


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 17 2009, 10:23 AM~16008729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will be chippin like crazy, cold weather killing them batteries mayne!!! :angry: 
damn that sounds like exuces :uh: :biggrin: 
but will be there fo sho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2009, 12:50 PM~16010349
> *what time is hop gunna start
> *


what up wuey, u guna make it?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2009, 12:52 PM~16010371
> *will be chippin like crazy, cold weather killing them batteries mayne!!! :angry:
> damn that sounds like exuces  :uh:  :biggrin:
> but will be there fo sho
> *


Going to have to put a heat lamp in the trunk to keep them warm :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Dec 17 2009, 12:54 PM~16010389
> *Going to have to put a heat lamp in the trunk to keep them warm :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol, good idea homie, maybe 2 of them :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2009, 12:56 PM~16010406
> *lol, good idea homie, maybe 2 of them :biggrin:
> *


un chorrito de gas para q jale mejor :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

ANGELES Y DEMONIOS COMING TO A STREET NEAR YOU!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 17 2009, 01:42 PM~16010804
> *
> 
> ANGELES Y DEMONIOS COMING TO A STREET NEAR YOU!!!
> *



So what happen to the rebirth of BLACK MAJIC II


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 03:28 PM~16011213
> *So what happen to the rebirth of BLACK MAJIC II
> *



 life its about making your own foot steps
not following some one else, My respects to NICK and RICK
BLACK MAGIC and BLACK SHADOW, but now its about my
2 sons, and their soon to be rides , mystical with Angeles and
Wzrd IV, with Demonios,,... Thanks for asking  
Happy Holidays...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 17 2009, 02:37 PM~16011287
> *  life its about making your own foot steps
> not following some one else, My respects to NICK and RICK
> BLACK MAGIC and BLACK SHADOW, but now its about my
> ...



True.....................

The MC im fixing for my son, I just found out yesterday that I have my 2nd child on the way. So I guess I have to get going on something for her or him.

Happy Holidays for you too...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For those interested (devious68) the Kids Meals Houston Christmas party will be televised today during Univision's (45) Houston newscast at 5pm. The Lowrider community is greatly appreciated and they took note of that. There were some top dogs in the community there who expressed thanks to those who participated in donating toys for the children.

GM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2009, 07:04 PM~16001666
> *how much would they have charged? like $300?    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :angel: :angel:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 03:39 PM~16011303
> *True.....................
> 
> The MC im fixing for my son, I just found out yesterday that I have my 2nd child on the way. So I guess I have to get going on something for her or him.
> ...



 congrats on your new child, thats what makes life
living for.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2009, 04:50 PM~16011383
> *For those interested (devious68) the Kids Meals Houston Christmas party will be televised today during Univision's (45) Houston newscast at 5pm.  The Lowrider community is greatly appreciated and they took note of that.  There were some top dogs in the community there who expressed thanks to those who participated in donating toys for the children.
> 
> GM
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 17 2009, 05:01 PM~16011463
> * congrats on your new child, thats what makes life
> living for.... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2009, 12:53 PM~16010382
> *what up wuey, u guna make it?
> *


not in my low low


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 03:39 PM~16011303
> *True.....................
> 
> The MC im fixing for my son, I just found out yesterday that I have my 2nd child on the way. So I guess I have to get going on something for her or him.
> ...


 congrats to you and carmen ... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1+Dec 17 2009, 03:01 PM~16011463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks J...... Shit ready for Saturday night. Just make sure you have NFL Network so I can see my Cowboys whoop that ass and leave them saints like KATRINA DID


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 05:54 PM~16012679
> *Thanks Wizard
> Thanks J...... Shit ready for Saturday night. Just make sure you have NFL Network so I can see my Cowboys whoop that ass and leave them saints like KATRINA DID
> *


 :yes: ...the hell wit the cowboys theres some celebrating to do...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2009, 04:13 PM~16011558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 17 2009, 10:00 AM~16008011
> *couldnt find it.  gimme an address or phone # puto
> *


i'll give you a dick you can put in big mouth of yours


Hair By Henry
8510 Bellaire Blvd 
Houston, TX 77036 
(713) 988-1129 

how's your vietnamese? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 05:00 PM~16012743
> *:yes: ...the hell wit the cowboys theres some celebrating to do...
> *



Yes there is...... I guess I will drink for Carmen.lol.......

Baytown Finest........


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 06:05 PM~16012798
> *Yes there is...... I guess I will drink for Carmen.lol.......
> 
> Baytown Finest........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 05:09 PM~16012850
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, lone star


CVS and Walgreens offerin a reward..... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2009, 06:10 PM~16012859
> *:uh:
> *


 what you kno bout that??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 17 2009, 05:10 PM~16012861
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, lone star
> CVS and Walgreens offerin a reward..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

3 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC, Big-Tymer

SUP........


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:28 PM~16013045
> *3 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, BAYTOWNSLC, Big-Tymer
> 
> SUP........
> *


chillin...whats the deal :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 07:29 PM~16013066
> *chillin...whats the deal :biggrin:
> *



JUST GOT OFF WORK,RELAXIN,READY FOR SAT?......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:36 PM~16013160
> *JUST GOT OFF WORK,RELAXIN,READY FOR SAT?......
> *


just about...ya ready??


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Dec 17 2009, 05:36 PM~16013160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No vamos a poner pero bien pedos................ FUCK IT !


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 07:37 PM~16013168
> *just about...ya ready??
> *


HELL YEA,HOPEFULLY I AINT GOTT TO WORK SUNDAY,CUS I FEEL LIKE SIPPIN IT UP GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 06:39 PM~16013182
> *No vamos a poner pero bien pedos................ FUCK IT !
> *


u better believe it....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:39 PM~16013194
> *HELL YEA,HOPEFULLY I AINT GOTT TO WORK SUNDAY,CUS I FEEL LIKE SIPPIN IT UP GOOD :biggrin:
> *


me too so i made sure i was off sunday :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 07:39 PM~16013182
> *No vamos a poner pero bien pedos................ FUCK IT !
> *


THATZ WAT IM TAKIN BOUT!!!!!THATZ IF I AINT GOT TO WORK SUNDAY THO :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 17 2009, 06:42 PM~16013226
> *THATZ WAT IM TAKIN BOUT!!!!!THATZ IF I AINT GOT TO WORK SUNDAY THO :angry:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Dec 17 2009, 05:41 PM~16013213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After tomorrow Im off all weekend n week. Time to put serious time into the MC.....I only have 9 months before I take a LONG break on it :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 07:45 PM~16013258
> *After tomorrow Im off all weekend n week. Time to put serious time into the MC.....I only have 9 months before I take a LONG break on it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 06:45 PM~16013258
> *After tomorrow Im off all weekend n week. Time to put serious time into the MC.....I only have 9 months before I take a LONG break on it  :biggrin:
> *


just dont leave it silver...waaay too many that color already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 17 2009, 07:02 PM~16012768
> *i'll give you a dick you can put in big mouth of yours
> Hair By Henry
> 8510 Bellaire Blvd
> ...


mayne i had already found it. and fk henry. i aint going back. keep thinking they talking shit about me in chino language.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 08:45 PM~16013258
> *After tomorrow Im off all weekend n week. Time to put serious time into the MC.....I only have 9 months before I take a LONG break on it  :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie is the conversion done already?..it looks good on the avatar pic....r u gonna put quarter windows on it...that would look o.g....post some pics.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 04:54 PM~16012679
> *Thanks Wizard
> Thanks J...... Shit ready for Saturday night. Just make sure you have NFL Network so I can see my Cowboys whoop that ass and leave them saints like KATRINA DID
> *


:uh: man....dats about da funniest thing I've ever heard u say!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 16 2009, 07:44 PM~16002609
> *87 FRONT CLIP FOR A CUTTY 350.00 CLEAN & COMPLETE
> INTRESTED PM ME FOR PICS.
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704+Dec 17 2009, 06:11 PM~16013510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have FAITH


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 17 2009, 07:11 PM~16013518
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 05:55 PM~16013343
> *just dont leave it silver...waaay too many that color already
> *


silverstone2, get it right..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 17 2009, 10:23 AM~16008729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LADIES LADIES THEIRS ONLY ONE KING OF THE STREET . EL CENTENARIO. :biggrin: WHEN I SAY LADIES IS BECAUSE YOU-ALL GIVE ME BUNCH OF EXCUSES . NOW WE GOING DRIEVE THE CAR IN YOUR FACE ( LADIES)  :biggrin: IM TONY :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2009, 07:20 PM~16013591
> *silverstone2, get it right..
> *


its still silver jotolin... :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKIN 4 A BACK WINDOW 4 A 2DR 79 CAPRICE IF ANY1 HAS 1 HIT ME UP


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## JellyDD91 (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JellyDD91_@Dec 17 2009, 08:48 PM~16014504
> *
> *


ahhh shitt jelly up in this biatch too....sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 17 2009, 06:11 PM~16013510
> *Hey homie is the conversion done already?..it looks good on the avatar pic....r u gonna put quarter windows on it...that would look o.g....post some pics.... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Convertion of what....... are you meaning the CLIP...? 

***** you trippin, this is a REAL LUXURY SPORT


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 08:53 PM~16014571
> *Convertion of what....... are you meaning the CLIP...?
> 
> ***** you trippin, this is a REAL LUXURY SPORT
> *


:twak: hes talkn bout a conv top conversion


----------



## JellyDD91 (Dec 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Dec 17 2009, 08:52 PM~16014549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JellyDD91_@Dec 17 2009, 08:56 PM~16014607
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: ........... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, bighpdavis, Drop'em

baytown up in this mugg........


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 08:02 PM~16014683
> *BAYTOWNSLC, bighpdavis, Drop'em
> 
> baytown up in this mugg........
> *


WAZ UP BAYTOWN


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

wut up homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 08:11 PM~16014800
> *wut up homies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAZ UP ON THE REGAL


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 10:13 PM~16014831
> *WAZ UP ON THE REGAL
> *


ANY TIME SOON NOW..ALREADY GOT MY PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 16 2009, 10:09 PM~16003539
> *LOOKIN 4 A CHROME E&G CLASSIC VERTICAL BAR GRILL FOR 93-96 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
> *


I have one with a 95 fleetwood and bumper kit attached... It has 105k miles Pewter on grey leather very clean. If anyone is interested pm me. Thanks


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, H-town Caddy, Mr.Teardrop, SlickDD75, Mr.Eriko, bighpdavis


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 09:11 PM~16014798
> *WAZ UP BAYTOWN
> *


wuzzzzzz up??


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 08:16 PM~16014870
> *:biggrin:
> ANY TIME SOON NOW..ALREADY GOT MY PUMP :biggrin:
> *


STILL WORKING ON THE CUTTY RIGHT NOW. ITS COLD,TAKIN A BREAK


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 09:11 PM~16014800
> *wut up homies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:20 PM~16014929
> *:biggrin:
> *


R YALL GOING TO DA TOY DRIVE SUNDAY.........


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 09:18 PM~16014900
> *BAYTOWNSLC, H-town Caddy, Mr.Teardrop, SlickDD75, Mr.Eriko, bighpdavis
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 08:22 PM~16014957
> *R YALL GOING TO DA TOY DRIVE SUNDAY.........
> *


I'AM TRYING TO MAKE IT


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 10:20 PM~16014920
> *STILL WORKING ON THE CUTTY RIGHT NOW. ITS COLD,TAKIN A BREAK
> *


BITCH U BETTER GET IT READY FO SUNDAY :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 08:53 PM~16014571
> *Convertion of what....... are you meaning the CLIP...?
> 
> ***** you trippin, this is a REAL LUXURY SPORT
> *


 :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 17 2009, 09:17 PM~16014881
> *I have one with a 95 fleetwood and bumper kit attached... It has 105k miles Pewter on grey leather very clean. If anyone is interested pm me. Thanks
> *


DAM I ASK FOR A GRILL N I GET A HOLE CAR! IN THAT CASE I GOT A GRILL FOR A 61 IMPALA JUST NEED DA REST OF THE CAR


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

Q ONDA PNUT


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

WUZZ UP 2 EVERBODY IN DA BAY ......EVERY1 READY 2 PARTY LIKE A ROCK STAR DIS WKND


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 09:22 PM~16014957
> *R YALL GOING TO DA TOY DRIVE SUNDAY.........
> *


depends how we wake up from our xmas party :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 09:29 PM~16015059
> *WUZZ UP 2 EVERBODY IN DA BAY ......EVERY1 READY 2 PARTY LIKE A ROCK STAR DIS WKND
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 08:25 PM~16014990
> *BITCH U BETTER GET IT READY FO SUNDAY  :angry:
> *


SWITCHIN DUMPS AGIN. SHIT IF YOU R GOING TO MAKE WITH YOUR SINGLE I WILL BE THIER TOO


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 09:27 PM~16015018
> *DAM I ASK FOR A GRILL N I GET A HOLE CAR! IN THAT CASE I GOT A GRILL FOR A 61 IMPALA JUST NEED DA REST OF THE CAR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ...que onda joe??


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:29 PM~16015059
> *WUZZ UP 2 EVERBODY IN DA BAY ......EVERY1 READY 2 PARTY LIKE A ROCK STAR DIS WKND
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 08:29 PM~16015059
> *WUZZ UP 2 EVERBODY IN DA BAY ......EVERY1 READY 2 PARTY LIKE A ROCK STAR DIS WKND
> *


ONLY IF THE CUTTY IS DONE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, SlickDD75, bighpdavis, Mr.Eriko, MR.Towne, Mr.Teardrop, H-town Caddy.........why so quiet?? :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

WHAT IT DO TO MY *****'S IN DA BAY??


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 09:35 PM~16015128
> *ONLY IF THE CUTTY IS DONE
> *


let me call chuy and tell him the good news... :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 08:36 PM~16015149
> *let me call chuy and tell him the good news... :biggrin:
> *


STOP PLAYIN


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 08:02 PM~16014683
> *BAYTOWNSLC, bighpdavis, Drop'em
> 
> baytown up in this mugg........
> *



Working on the MC , what you should be doing *****


Check it out....... solito con una CORONA


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 10:35 PM~16015141
> *WHAT IT DO TO MY *****'S IN DA BAY??
> *


KILLING TIME ON LIL :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 09:35 PM~16015141
> *WHAT IT DO TO MY *****'S IN DA BAY??
> *


chillin..CHANGING houston lowriders topic to BAYTOWN LOWRIDERS.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 09:37 PM~16015170
> *Working on the MC , what you should be doing *****
> Check it out....... solito con una CORONA
> 
> ...


 :0 .....got a few cases for sat already...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:38 PM~16015175
> *KILLING TIME ON LIL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 08:39 PM~16015190
> *:0 .....got a few cases for sat already...
> *


already, I will bring one too. Its cold in the garage, taking a break. Then time to install all the pulley that I got from the chrome shop


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 09:37 PM~16015169
> *
> STOP PLAYIN
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: ...just playin hurry up n get those hoppers out


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:38 PM~16015177
> *chillin..CHANGING houston lowriders topic to BAYTOWN LOWRIDERS.....
> *


 :biggrin: 
U KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 09:41 PM~16015214
> *:biggrin:
> U KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> *


yessirr


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 10:40 PM~16015208
> *already, I will bring one too. Its cold in the garage, taking a break. Then time to install all the pulley that I got from the chrome shop
> *


***** I DIDNT KNOW AUTO ZONE CHANGED THEIR NAME.. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

Mr.Teardrop, bighpdavis, SlickDD75, Mr.Eriko, BAYTOWNSLC....when ya nosing up?? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 08:43 PM~16015234
> ****** I DIDNT KNOW AUTO ZONE CHANGED THEIR NAME.. :biggrin:
> *



***** only cause you get your shit from there dont mean everybody does. Pulleys fresh out of Pasadena, California along with some other engraved goodies I have.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

DA BIG BAYTOWN IN DA HUOSE :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 09:44 PM~16015250
> *DA BIG BAYTOWN IN DA HUOSE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 08:43 PM~16015234
> ****** I DIDNT KNOW AUTO ZONE CHANGED THEIR NAME.. :biggrin:
> *



Like I said before they dont call me DROP'EM for nothing, when I drop alot of panties n thongs will be hurt.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:43 PM~16015240
> *Mr.Teardrop, bighpdavis, SlickDD75, Mr.Eriko, BAYTOWNSLC....when ya nosing up?? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
MR.ERIKO READY TO NOSE UP......IT TAKE BIGHPDAVIS SHORTYS HELP 2GET READY....... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 09:44 PM~16015248
> ****** only cause you get your shit from there dont mean everybody does. Pulleys fresh out of Pasadena, California along with some other engraved goodies I have.
> *


......thats a lie autozone dnt carry mini truckn stuff...there mr teardrop i got ur back.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 10:44 PM~16015248
> ****** only cause you get your shit from there dont mean everybody does. Pulleys fresh out of Pasadena, California along with some other engraved goodies I have.
> *


SHIT Y U BULLSHITIN I WISH I COULD OF GOT MY SHIT FROM THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:27 PM~16015018
> *DAM I ASK FOR A GRILL N I GET A HOLE CAR! IN THAT CASE I GOT A GRILL FOR A 61 IMPALA JUST NEED DA REST OF THE CAR
> *


and a bumper kit, lol :biggrin: just puttin it out there


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:43 PM~16015240
> *Mr.Teardrop, bighpdavis, SlickDD75, Mr.Eriko, BAYTOWNSLC....when ya nosing up?? :biggrin:
> *


AS SOON AS I GET MY HOOPER READY, IM DOING A FRIENLY HOUSE CALL ON BIGDAVIS


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:46 PM~16015281
> *......thats a lie autozone dnt carry mini truckn stuff...there mr teardrop i got ur back.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
AND SHIT BELIVE ME I LOOKED... :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 09:35 PM~16015131
> *BAYTOWNSLC, SlickDD75, bighpdavis, Mr.Eriko, MR.Towne, Mr.Teardrop, H-town Caddy.........why so quiet?? :angry:
> *


THATS HOW U GOT THEM IN CHECK JOSE DONT SPEAK UNLESS SPOKEN 2 [TEARDROP.....yes boss man]


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 08:45 PM~16015269
> *:uh:
> MR.ERIKO READY TO NOSE UP......IT TAKE BIGHPDAVIS SHORTYS HELP 2GET READY....... :biggrin:
> *


DONT START NO SHIT PUNK I WILL HAVE TO PIMP SLAP YO ASS LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Dec 17 2009, 08:46 PM~16015281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should come check out the fully engraved drill I have now :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:49 PM~16015329
> *THATS HOW U GOT THEM IN CHECK JOSE DONT SPEAK UNLESS SPOKEN 2 [TEARDROP.....yes boss man]
> *


  :twak: :nono:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 09:48 PM~16015317
> *AS SOON AS I GET MY HOOPER READY, IM DOING A FRIENLY HOUSE CALL ON  BIGDAVIS
> *


let some1.... know pretty sure there will be a crowd that shows up for that..specially chuy :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 09:43 PM~16015234
> ****** I DIDNT KNOW AUTO ZONE CHANGED THEIR NAME.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 09:50 PM~16015347
> *  :twak:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 10:50 PM~16015342
> *You should come check out the fully engraved drill I have now  :biggrin:
> *


***** IM ON MY WAY 2 UR HOUSE RIGHT NOW!! :angry:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 08:48 PM~16015317
> *AS SOON AS I GET MY HOOPER READY, IM DOING A FRIENLY HOUSE CALL ON  BIGDAVIS
> *


I WLL BE READY WHEN YOU ARE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 08:52 PM~16015373
> ****** IM ON MY WAY 2 UR HOUSE RIGHT NOW!! :angry:
> *



okay, n bring that mini truck of yours hopefully you get a ticket for WHITE BOY DRIVING A LOWRIDER TRUCK with a plaque that says LATIN CARTEL n A CROOKED LICENSE PLATE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:50 PM~16015348
> *let some1.... know pretty sure there will be a crowd that shows up for that..specially chuy :biggrin:
> *


I WILL....R U READY BIGDDAVIVIS


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 10:54 PM~16015392
> *okay, n bring that mini truck of yours hopefully you get a ticket for WHITE BOY DRIVING A LOWRIDER TRUCK with a plaque that says LATIN CARTEL n A CROOKED LICENSE PLATE.  :biggrin:
> *


LP BEEN FIXED THATS MY MOD FOR EASTER...... :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 09:46 PM~16015281
> *......thats a lie autozone dnt carry mini truckn stuff...there mr teardrop i got ur back.. :biggrin:
> *



CHUYS BRINGING THE TRUCK BACK OUT??
hno: hno: hno: hno: 

PINCHE "DUKE OF EARL"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 09:54 PM~16015392
> *okay, n bring that mini truck of yours hopefully you get a ticket for WHITE BOY DRIVING A LOWRIDER TRUCK with a plaque that says LATIN CARTEL n A CROOKED LICENSE PLATE.  :biggrin:
> *


...that finally got fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 08:55 PM~16015408
> *LP BEEN FIXED THATS MY MOD FOR EASTER...... :biggrin:
> *



LOL.............. Tahts a major you should be good for all year


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:54 PM~16015402
> *I WILL....R U READY BIGDDAVIVIS
> *


WHEN HE GETS THE CAR BACK FROM SHORTY'S.. :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 17 2009, 09:55 PM~16015413
> *CHUYS BRINGING THE TRUCK BACK OUT??
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> ...


.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "im ur puppet"...u memmmber.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 10:55 PM~16015418
> *LOL.............. Tahts a major you should be good for all year
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 08:57 PM~16015441
> *:biggrin:
> *



I hope my car is ready for easter................... that way I can flip around the park smelling the BBQ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 09:59 PM~16015458
> *I hope my car is ready for easter................... that way I can flip around the park smelling the BBQ    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 09:37 PM~16015170
> *Working on the MC , what you should be doing *****
> Check it out....... solito con una CORONA
> 
> ...


CHROME LOOKIN GOOD.....ONE DAY ILL B ABLE 2 AFFORD SUM CHROME.. 2010 1ST CHROME MUFFLER TIPS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 09:00 PM~16015474
> *x2
> *



Bitch you too :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 10:59 PM~16015458
> *I hope my car is ready for easter................... that way I can flip around the park smelling the BBQ    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE A REAL TILT BED BY THEN ALSO.... :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 08:56 PM~16015423
> *WHEN HE GETS THE CAR BACK FROM SHORTY'S.. :0
> *


SIT BOO BOO SIT. BAD DOG


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 10:01 PM~16015494
> *SIT BOO BOO SIT.  BAD DOG
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 09:01 PM~16015487
> *CHROME LOOKIN GOOD.....ONE DAY ILL B ABLE 2 AFFORD SUM CHROME.. 2010 1ST CHROME MUFFLER TIPS
> *



Thanks PNUT. Quit running a dealership and you can. I have the hook up holla at me when you ready......


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 10:56 PM~16015423
> *WHEN HE GETS THE CAR BACK FROM SHORTY'S.. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, Screenz, Big-Tymer, 1014cadillac, SlickDD75, bighpdavis, Drop'em, 1980lincoln, Mr.Eriko, Mr.Teardrop

:uh: u off work or u didnt go??


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:03 PM~16015513
> *BAYTOWNSLC, Screenz, Big-Tymer, 1014cadillac, SlickDD75, bighpdavis, Drop'em, 1980lincoln, Mr.Eriko, Mr.Teardrop
> 
> :uh: u off work or u didnt go??
> *


off already :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 11:01 PM~16015494
> *SIT BOO BOO SIT.  BAD DOG
> *


 :angry: 
:worship:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 09:05 PM~16015527
> *off already :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 10:05 PM~16015527
> *off already :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:06 PM~16015538
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 09:10 PM~16015568
> *:0
> *


NEED TO COME GET YOUR KEY


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:10 PM~16015568
> *:0
> *


so u keepn it or still giving it out on the pot??


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 11:11 PM~16015580
> *NEED TO COME GET YOUR KEY
> *


WHEN THE CUTTY IS GONNA B READY.....


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 10:02 PM~16015500
> *Thanks PNUT. Quit running a dealership and you can. I have the hook up holla at me when you ready......
> *


GOTA STAY ON THAT HUSTLE, WITH THIS KIDS THIS DAYS {WHATS HAPPEND 2 JUST GOING OUTSIDE N PLAYIN WITH DIRT]


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:14 PM~16015602
> *WHEN THE CUTTY IS GONNA B READY.....
> *


yea what he said


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 11:05 PM~16015527
> *off already :biggrin:
> *


Q ONDA PINCHE CHIQUILIN :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 09:15 PM~16015608
> *GOTA STAY ON THAT HUSTLE, WITH THIS KIDS THIS DAYS {WHATS HAPPEND 2 JUST GOING OUTSIDE N PLAYIN WITH DIRT]
> *


Shit you aint lying about that, now is xbox n playstations n ipods. I hear you


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 10:11 PM~16015580
> *NEED TO COME GET YOUR KEY
> *


HIT ME UP OR COME BY WHEN UR READY


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 09:14 PM~16015602
> *WHEN THE CUTTY IS GONNA B READY.....
> *


STILL AT IT


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:15 PM~16015617
> *Q ONDA PINCHE CHIQUILIN :biggrin:
> *


nothing just chilin seing whats new on here


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 10:15 PM~16015620
> *Shit you aint lying about that, now is xbox n playstations n ipods. I hear you
> *


x2 back then was bikes n street football :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 11:15 PM~16015611
> *yea what he said
> *


 :uh: 
ISNT IT PAST UR BEDTIME?


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 10:17 PM~16015644
> *:uh:
> ISNT IT PAST UR BEDTIME?
> *


shouldnt you be working :twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

cleaned her up for tonight, I will finish it later on. I see all the homies from the bay in the house tonight


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

AL VERGA EL PINCHE WIZARD. EN LA CASA.WUT UP BDOG :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:13 PM~16015594
> *so u keepn it or still giving it out on the pot??
> *


DONT KNOW YET ....DEPENDS HOW THE POT GOES


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 11:18 PM~16015650
> *shouldnt you be working :twak:
> *


***** I AM, DRIVEING WITH THE LAPTOP AND WIRELESS,
FUCK A TEXT MESSAGEING TICKET NO LAW BOUT INTERNET YET.... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 07:46 PM~16013891
> *LOOKIN 4 A BACK WINDOW 4 A 2DR 79 CAPRICE IF ANY1 HAS 1 HIT ME UP
> *


the square ones?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

IM OUT...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:15 PM~16015617
> *Q ONDA PINCHE CHIQUILIN :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: thats not chico... :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 10:21 PM~16015678
> ****** I AM, DRIVEING WITH THE LAPTOP AND WIRELESS,
> FUCK A TEXT MESSAGEING TICKET NO LAW BOUT INTERNET YET.... :biggrin:
> *


dont lie your probably at starbucks drinking a latte


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 17 2009, 10:22 PM~16015690
> *IM OUT...
> *


goodnite chugaland :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 09:22 PM~16015695
> *dont lie your probably at starbucks drinking a latte
> *



n eating a sausage pizza


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:20 PM~16015668
> *AL VERGA EL PINCHE WIZARD. EN LA CASA.WUT UP BDOG :biggrin:
> *



just chillin like a villen


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 17 2009, 10:22 PM~16015687
> *the square ones?
> *


ITS THE BACK WINDOW THAT CURVES 2 DA SIDES


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, Drop'em, thundercats1, Mr.Teardrop, Mr.Eriko, 1014cadillac, bighpdavis, low 86 regal...we'll let u slide cause u stay just on the other side of the bridge but its BAYTOWN time right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 11:22 PM~16015695
> *dont lie your probably at starbucks drinking a latte
> *


 :rant:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 17 2009, 11:16 PM~16015625
> *STILL AT IT
> *


KEEP WORKING ON IT TILL U GET IT READY FO SUNDAY, SO U CAN BREAK NIGGAZZ UP :angry:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

1014 caddy R U ready for sat, night


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 11:22 PM~16015693
> *:uh: thats not chico... :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S NOT CHIKILIN THEN WHOS DAT?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 09:29 PM~16015749
> *THAT'S NOT CHIKILIN THEN WHOS DAT?
> *



:0 since you from the bay I will let you slide, also cause you a a newbie to lil. BUt never say that again, you will be killed on here by saying that Eric


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:29 PM~16015749
> *THAT'S NOT CHIKILIN THEN WHOS DAT?
> *













DEZZZZZZZZ NUUUTTTTZZZZZZZ :biggrin: :biggrin

had to


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 11:29 PM~16015749
> *THAT'S NOT CHIKILIN THEN WHOS DAT?
> *


THINER VERSION OF CHICO... :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:29 PM~16015749
> *THAT'S NOT CHIKILIN THEN WHOS DAT?
> *


my other bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 11:19 PM~16015665
> *cleaned her up for tonight, I will finish it later on. I see all the homies from the bay in the house tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:32 PM~16015786
> *my other bro :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 09:32 PM~16015788
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thanks.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 17 2009, 10:28 PM~16015748
> * 1014 caddy  R U ready for sat, night
> *


I STAY READY 24/7


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 11:32 PM~16015791
> *:wave:
> *


ORALE ESE Q ROLLO


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:35 PM~16015821
> *I STAY READY 24/7
> *



 Orale


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 10:32 PM~16015785
> *THINER VERSION OF CHICO... :biggrin:
> *


way thiner :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Shit Im tired than A MOTHA........ talk to yall ladies tomorrow. PEACE OUT


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 11:37 PM~16015840
> *way thiner :biggrin:
> *


LOL......


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

me too :420:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

Mr.Teardrop, JUSTDEEZ, Mr.Eriko, BAYTOWNSLC, thundercats1, Tyrone 1957, IndividualsCC

whats up mick been lost or what??? :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:29 PM~16015749
> *THAT'S NOT CHIKILIN THEN WHOS DAT?
> *


U SHOULD HAVE KNOWN CHIKILINLINLIN DONT WRK :twak:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 17 2009, 11:36 PM~16015834
> *  Orale
> *


U GOT THE SHIT READY FO SATURDAY,OR WAT


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 11:39 PM~16015859
> *Mr.Teardrop, JUSTDEEZ, Mr.Eriko, BAYTOWNSLC, thundercats1, Tyrone 1957, IndividualsCC
> 
> whats up mick been lost or what??? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
INVADEING THE BAYTOWN TOPIC


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:39 PM~16015862
> *U SHOULD HAVE KNOWN CHIKILINLINLIN DONT WRK :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: good point


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 17 2009, 09:28 PM~16015748
> * 1014 caddy  R U ready for sat, night
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, Mr.Eriko, IndividualsCC, Mr.Teardrop, 1014cadillac, bighpdavis, JUSTDEEZ, Tyrone 1957............just woke up??


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 11:26 PM~16015729
> *BAYTOWNSLC, Drop'em, thundercats1, Mr.Teardrop, Mr.Eriko, 1014cadillac, bighpdavis, low 86 regal...we'll let u slide cause u stay just on the other side of the bridge but its BAYTOWN time right now.... :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA HOMIE


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

HEY DOES ANYBODY HAS DIZ


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:42 PM~16015898
> *BAYTOWNSLC, Mr.Eriko, IndividualsCC, Mr.Teardrop, 1014cadillac, bighpdavis, JUSTDEEZ, Tyrone 1957............just woke up??
> *


nah fool. got up early today. 11:30 am.  didnt get outta bed till past 2 though. too cold.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:39 PM~16015867
> *U GOT THE SHIT READY FO SATURDAY,OR WAT
> *




:thumbsup: Simon que Yes


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 17 2009, 10:43 PM~16015913
> *nah fool.  got up early today.  11:30 am.   didnt get outta bed till past 2 though.  too cold.
> *


 :angry: bastard... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 17 2009, 11:44 PM~16015918
> *:thumbsup: Simon que Yes
> *


R U STILL ROLLIN ON SUNDAY.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

1014cadillac, Mr.Eriko, JUSTDEEZ, BAYTOWNSLC, Mr.Teardrop, thundercats1, bighpdavis.......wheres chico??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 11:43 PM~16015909
> *HEY DOES ANYBODY HAS DIZ
> *


READY 4 DA TOY DRIVE


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:47 PM~16015939
> *1014cadillac, Mr.Eriko, JUSTDEEZ, BAYTOWNSLC, Mr.Teardrop, thundercats1, bighpdavis.......wheres chico??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ASLEEP SUM WHERE :ugh:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:46 PM~16015937
> *R U STILL ROLLIN ON SUNDAY.
> *



yea ,its the last day for the thundercat, on the street Its to cold
So hes going to sleep for the WINTER...... BE Back on the streets
on easter sunday..


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 11:47 PM~16015939
> *1014cadillac, Mr.Eriko, JUSTDEEZ, BAYTOWNSLC, Mr.Teardrop, thundercats1, bighpdavis.......wheres chico??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


DONT KNOW MAYBE WRKING :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:48 PM~16015943
> *READY 4 DA TOY DRIVE
> *


FOR SAT NITE YEA WHERE UR HOUSE OR WIZARDS


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:50 PM~16015962
> *ASLEEP SUM WHERE  :ugh:
> *


lo vas aguitar all over again


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:51 PM~16015971
> *DONT KNOW MAYBE WRKING :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 17 2009, 11:51 PM~16015968
> *yea ,its the last day for the thundercat, on the street Its to cold
> So hes going to sleep for the WINTER...... BE Back on the streets
> on easter sunday..
> *


NO MAMES DA BITCH BETTER B AVAILABLE ANY TIME OF THE YAER TO REPRESENT :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 11:51 PM~16015971
> *DONT KNOW MAYBE WRKING :uh:  :uh:
> *


WORKING??????????????LMAO........................
THAT ***** AINT NEVER WORKED..


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Z ya 2morrow got 2 get up early
and finish cleaning the garage


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2009, 10:52 PM~16015980
> *lo vas aguitar all over again
> *


NAW HE KNOWS HIS MY BABYCAKES


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 11:51 PM~16015977
> *FOR SAT NITE YEA WHERE UR HOUSE OR WIZARDS
> *


PEPELEPIUUU


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 17 2009, 10:54 PM~16016006
> *NAW HE KNOWS HIS MY BABYCAKES
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:53 PM~16015995
> *NO MAMES DA BITCH BETTER B AVAILABLE ANY TIME OF THE YAER TO REPRESENT :angry:
> *



Yea ,we'll wake him up ,on a special ocassion,  :nono: :nono:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 10:54 PM~16016001
> *WORKING??????????????LMAO........................
> THAT ***** AINT NEVER WORKED..
> *


YES HE DOES HE WORKS WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 17 2009, 10:55 PM~16016011
> *PEPELEPIUUU
> *


K CLOSER DRIVE 2 HOME CUZ DONT REMEMBER HOW I GOT HOME LAST WKND


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

OK MY NIGGAZZZZZZZZZ PEACE OUT


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

I'AM OUT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 18 2009, 12:15 AM~16016230
> *:ugh:
> *


***** GO BACK 2 SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 17 2009, 10:20 PM~16016297
> ****** GO BACK 2 SLEEP :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

damn i leave get back and BAYTOWN went to bed.... :angry: 
FUCKING LIGHT WEIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2009, 01:50 PM~16010349
> *what time is hop gunna start
> *


I believe 2:30 or 3pm if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 17 2009, 01:52 PM~16010371
> *will be chippin like crazy, cold weather killing them batteries mayne!!! :angry:
> damn that sounds like exuces  :uh:  :biggrin:
> but will be there fo sho
> *


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

*REPOST~SPAM~ :biggrin: *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

hi guys :wave:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

DAMN BIG PEBBLES,1014 CADDIE,AND BIGPHDAVIS
GETTING IT ON AT IHOP!!!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 18 2009, 01:03 AM~16017180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 18 2009, 01:14 AM~16017249
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol wheres da pics of bigj81 he was there 2


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 10:37 PM~16015840
> *way thiner :biggrin:
> *


hey hold em up your gut still hangs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 01:20 AM~16017291
> *lol wheres da pics of bigj81 he was there 2
> *


theres no such thing


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 02:20 AM~16017291
> *lol wheres da pics of bigj81 he was there 2
> *


LMAO......SHE SAID SHE MISSES U DEARLY.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 18 2009, 01:22 AM~16017304
> *theres bo such thing
> *


fucker ur right next 2 me n we got pics 2 :biggrin: n of u doing da soilder boy 2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

honeybear and 1014cadillac


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 01:25 AM~16017324
> *fucker ur right next 2 me n we got pics 2  :biggrin: n of u doing da soilder boy 2 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got videos of you trying to strip on a the post at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 18 2009, 02:25 AM~16017325
> *honeybear and 1014cadillac
> *


DONT NO BOUT HONEY BUT SHE IS A BIG ASS BEAR


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 18 2009, 01:22 AM~16017307
> *LMAO......SHE SAID SHE MISSES U DEARLY.... :biggrin:
> *


n also pics of the truck driver stripin gears :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 18 2009, 02:26 AM~16017338
> *i got videos of you trying to strip on a the post at the shop  :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

dam yall woke me 4 dis


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 18 2009, 01:27 AM~16017346
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


lol i wont do that not right now


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 18 2009, 01:26 AM~16017338
> *i got videos of you trying to strip on a the post at the shop  :biggrin:
> *


chico u need 2 go 2 sleep u got 2 wake up early so we can go 2 wrk


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 01:31 AM~16017373
> *chico u need 2 go 2 sleep u got 2 wake up early so we can go 2 wrk
> *


ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

damn bigj81 and 1014caddie joining the klan.... :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 18 2009, 01:26 AM~16017340
> *DONT NO BOUT HONEY BUT SHE IS A BIG ASS BEAR
> *


hey hey leave my honeybear alone she puts it down like james brown when were there right chikilin


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 02:29 AM~16017357
> *dam yall woke me 4 dis
> *


lol,***** i just called u answered....lol


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> damn bigj81 and 1014caddie joining the klan.... :0
> [/quot
> aww hel nah :twak:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 02:37 AM~16017426
> *hey hey leave my honeybear alone she puts it down like james brown when were there right chikilin
> *


she said she wants u to cum up there this weekend..... :cheesy:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 18 2009, 01:35 AM~16017412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT MANAGER IN DA BACK WUZ LIKE WTF


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 01:37 AM~16017426
> *hey hey leave my honeybear alone she puts it down like james brown when were there right chikilin
> *


hell yeah she knows how to talk dirty


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> > damn bigj81 and 1014caddie joining the klan.... :0
> > [/quot
> > aww hel nah :twak:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Dec 18 2009, 02:39 AM~16017440
> *hell yeah she knows how to talk dirty
> *


aint that much dirty talk in the world!!!!


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 18 2009, 01:38 AM~16017437
> *she said she wants u to cum up there this weekend..... :cheesy:
> *


YEA SHE TOLD ME ALREADY N ALSO SAID THAT U ASKED HER 2 STRIP AT YALL CLUB X-MAS PARTY


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 02:41 AM~16017453
> *YEA SHE TOLD ALREADY N ALSO SAID THAT U ASKED HER 2 STRIP AT YALL CLUB X-MAS PARTY
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 02:41 AM~16017453
> *YEA SHE TOLD ALREADY N ALSO SAID THAT U ASKED HER 2 STRIP AT YALL CLUB X-MAS PARTY
> *


that b like getting chico 2 strip :barf:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> > damn bigj81 and 1014caddie joining the klan.... :0
> > [/quot
> > aww hel nah :twak:
> 
> ...


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 01:41 AM~16017453
> *YEA SHE TOLD ALREADY N ALSO SAID THAT U ASKED HER 2 STRIP AT YALL CLUB X-MAS PARTY
> *


going to have to reonforce the pole :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 02:45 AM~16017480
> *JUST TRYIN 2 FIT IN WITH U
> *


i look good n mine :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

IM OUT..... GATA GO ON A MISSION LATER 2DAY


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 18 2009, 02:51 AM~16017510
> *IM OUT..... GATA GO ON A MISSION LATER 2DAY
> *


aight ***** im out 2 night my baytown ******


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 17 2009, 06:22 PM~16013615
> *LADIES LADIES THEIRS ONLY ONE KING OF THE STREET  . EL CENTENARIO. :biggrin:  WHEN I SAY  LADIES  IS BECAUSE  YOU-ALL GIVE ME BUNCH OF EXCUSES  . NOW WE GOING  DRIEVE THE CAR IN YOUR FACE ( LADIES)                                                                                                                                       :biggrin:    IM TONY  :biggrin:
> *


tony, tony your car is not a street car, we all know it, and no one has given you any excuses. ive been out there in the streets getting guns pulled out at me for hopping :biggrin: and have yet to see you. the only excuse im going to give you is that when you hop against me you be on 13 with no air in your pumps. see you in the HLC picnic ( cant make it to the hop this sunday have to work ) good luck


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

a member has a set of 14s all chrome chinas with almost new tires, 350 ready to roll, has large ford adapters...

pm if interested


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, ain't y'all baytown ****** got jobs? up all nite on LIL bullshitting


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 18 2009, 07:20 AM~16018162
> *a member has a set of 14s all chrome chinas with almost new tires, 350 ready to roll, has large ford adapters...
> 
> pm if interested
> *


i just went to the junk yard and saw a 13" chrome with gold nipples dayton holding up a car it had 225


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 18 2009, 05:47 AM~16018076
> *tthe only excuse im going to give you is that when you hop against me you be on 13 with no air in your pumps
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIET YOU CAN'T CLEAR 30 BUT YOU WANT TO TELL ME I NEED 13 WHIT NO AIR IN MY PUMPS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ALGO MAS HOMIE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 18 2009, 11:12 AM~16019176
> *i just went to the junk yard and saw a 13" chrome with gold nipples dayton holding up a car it had 225
> *


when your mom takes you to mall, ask santa to bring it to you. :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 18 2009, 09:24 AM~16018463
> *damn, ain't y'all baytown ****** got jobs?  up all nite on LIL bullshitting
> *


***** shouldn't u be eating sum wing's or sumthing..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 18 2009, 09:14 AM~16019195
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS  SOME FUNNY SHIET  YOU CAN'T CLEAR 30  BUT YOU WANT TO TELL ME  I NEED 13 WHIT NO AIR  IN MY PUMPS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ALGO MAS  HOMIE
> *


i seen it, HE CLEARS 40'' on 13 s and v8, no leaf springs either :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 18 2009, 10:12 AM~16019176
> *i just went to the junk yard and saw a 13" chrome with gold nipples dayton holding up a car it had 225
> *


buy it!

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 18 2009, 12:54 PM~16020079
> ****** shouldn't u be eating sum wing's or sumthing..... :biggrin:
> *


fo real. i aint had wings in almost 3 weeks now. :tears:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 18 2009, 10:55 AM~16020087
> *i seen it, HE CLEARS 40'' on 13 s and v8, no leaf springs either :0  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 40 OK YOU NEED SOME GLASSES :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 18 2009, 11:39 AM~16020448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: 40  OK  YOU NEED SOME GLASSES :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , not that one fool :roflmao: :twak: 
, hey but guess what, i just finish working on the green single pump cutty
thats the one u need to worrie about  :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Y'all need to worry about what is coming out of the BAY...... I heard a mean single pump hittin big inches can probably beat some so called double pumpers... :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 01:23 PM~16020718
> *Y'all need to worry about what is coming out of the BAY...... I heard a mean single pump hittin big inches can probably beat some so called double pumpers...  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Emilio !! Pics or it aint true :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 12:23 PM~16020718
> *Y'all need to worry about what is coming out of the BAY...... I heard a mean single pump hittin big inches can probably beat some so called double pumpers...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 , bring it on  , thats waht im talking about


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 18 2009, 12:27 PM~16020757
> *Sup Emilio !! Pics or it aint true  :biggrin:
> *


x un chingo, boy if baytown lowriders get into hop, ... this topic is gona blow up :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 18 2009, 01:36 PM~16020827
> *x un chingo, boy if baytown lowriders get into hop, ... this topic is gona blow up :biggrin:
> *


either that or mas novela  ..que onda boiler?? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Dec 18 2009, 12:27 PM~16020757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slowly BAYTOWN will take over


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 01:45 PM~16020882
> *camera broke
> You know me homie, my car has to be fully chrome with 13s n no trailer tires.
> Slowly BAYTOWN will take over
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 12:45 PM~16020882
> *camera broke
> You know me homie, my car has to be fully chrome with 13s n no trailer tires.
> Slowly BAYTOWN will take over
> *


o well, 
oh u got that right, NO TRAILER TIRES, they just non lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Dec 18 2009, 01:45 PM~16020882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 18 2009, 12:49 PM~16020906
> *o well,
> oh u got that right, NO TRAILER TIRES, they just non lowriding :biggrin:
> *


WAITING ON MY 520's to come in


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 18 2009, 12:50 PM~16020918
> *
> :scrutinize:
> hno:  :biggrin:
> *


Man get to work........ So I heard the tournament in Alvin got cancelled?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 12:51 PM~16020927
> *WAITING ON MY 520's to come in
> *


lowrider look


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 18 2009, 12:52 PM~16020941
> *lowrider look
> *


In order to be the best, I have to beat the best que no


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 01:51 PM~16020927
> *WAITING ON MY 520's to come in
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 01:52 PM~16020937
> *Man get to work........ So I heard the tournament in Alvin got cancelled?
> *


Chale I'm on unemployment !!! :biggrin: Yup we dont start up again til late January


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 18 2009, 12:56 PM~16020986
> *Chale I'm on unemployment !!!  :biggrin:  Yup we dont start up again til late January
> *


I think we are playing a new year bash, if not it will be late january also.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 01:59 PM~16021012
> *I think we are playing a new year bash, if not it will be late january also.
> *


Coo where at ? We taking a different team to play some little league tournament until we start back with that other team.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 12:45 PM~16020882
> *
> Slowly BAYTOWN will take over
> *


not taking over the luxury sport game, thats FASHO :biggrin: :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2009, 01:16 PM~16021173
> *not taking over the luxury sport game, thats FASHO  :biggrin:  :0
> *


I seen your ride already homie, its just like the rest of the LS running around here after my homie Joe hooks it up. If it aint KANDY it ainnt shit...  But it will be nice though, maybe you n Jose can battle the street category out.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2009, 03:16 PM~16021173
> *not taking over the luxury sport game, thats FASHO  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thats it.. someone ask pistaleros if they got room for a 68 over there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 01:19 PM~16021191
> *I seen your ride already homie, its just like the rest of the LS running around here after my homie Joe hooks it up. If it aint KANDY it ainnt shit...    But it will be nice though, maybe you n Jose can battle the street category out.
> *


kandy is cool til it chips, and with no roof it will chip, been there dontthat


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 02:19 PM~16021191
> *I seen your ride already homie, its just like the rest of the LS running around here after my homie Joe hooks it up. If it aint KANDY it ainnt shit...    But it will be nice though, maybe you n Jose can battle the street category out.
> *


..two silver ls hard tops( :yes: , but mine wont b on the bumper like kennys though


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2009, 02:29 PM~16021268
> *kandy is cool til it chips, and with no roof it will chip, been there dontthat
> *


 :werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 18 2009, 01:33 PM~16021306
> *..two silver ls hard tops( :yes: , but mine wont b on the bumper like kennys though
> *


dont forget the homie fredo....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 18 2009, 01:29 PM~16021268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im going silver..... wait my LS is silver already :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

everybody and they momma doing silver. i might have to change my plans.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2009, 02:41 PM~16021372
> *dont forget the homie fredo....
> *


x2 or cocoa pearl that boy got some upgrades on his too specially in the trunk :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 02:41 PM~16021378
> *im going silver..... wait my LS is silver already  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 18 2009, 02:44 PM~16021395
> *everybody and they momma doing silver.    i might have to change my plans.
> *


guess silver n black are the colors for 2010


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 02:41 PM~16021378
> *im going silver..... wait my LS is silver already  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: ....dnt 4get i had it 1st (ls & color)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 18 2009, 03:50 PM~16021451
> *guess silver n black are the colors for 2010
> *


guess so


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 18 2009, 01:52 PM~16021469
> *:twak:  :twak: ....dnt 4get i had it  1st (ls & color)
> *


I had your LS first, remember we traded so it dont count. Plus all I have to do is real minor touch ups and leaf n stripe in black n done.lol

























but not my style, you know me better than that. Im sticking to my guns


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 02:55 PM~16021502
> *I had your LS first, remember we traded so it dont count. Plus all I have to do is real minor touch ups and leaf n stripe in black n done.lol
> but not my style, you know me better than that. Im sticking to my guns
> *


just a few details left then... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 18 2009, 01:57 PM~16021513
> *just a few details left then... :biggrin:
> *


Hell I wish, remember Im doing a frame off


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 02:59 PM~16021526
> *Hell I wish, remember Im doing a frame off
> *


 :0 ......... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

LS game, did that back in my broke days. maybe i should bring pink back.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 18 2009, 03:09 PM~16021614
> *LS game, did that back in my broke days.  maybe i should bring pink back.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: that was in the 90s..now it could get alot of attention that u might not want..unless u into that :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 18 2009, 04:14 PM~16021648
> *:nono:  that was in the 90s..now it could get alot of attention that u might not want..unless u into that :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 18 2009, 03:15 PM~16021655
> *:angry:
> *


just sayin..specially wit new houston mayor and all


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 18 2009, 04:17 PM~16021671
> *just sayin..specially wit new houston mayor and all
> *


yeah i hear what you sayin'


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 18 2009, 11:39 AM~16020448
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: 40  OK  YOU NEED SOME GLASSES :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Ha see what I mean. Y'all say you're on tha streets and ur still putting pictures of the car show. Everybody knows what I hit at the show and I've never said I hit higher, tha proof is there. You should have been on tha streets when I hit 40, because that's where I hit it...on tha streets. Remember... 13s, and no air...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Everything looks like 30 40 inches....





When u ain't on the stick


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

reference 

38 inch


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2009, 03:14 PM~16022111
> *reference
> 
> 38 inch
> ...


Ha....guess houstons 40inches are different than others 40 inches.....:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2009, 03:14 PM~16022111
> *reference
> 
> 38 inch
> ...


  clean ass caddy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 17 2009, 10:53 PM~16014571
> *Convertion of what....... are you meaning the CLIP...?
> 
> ***** you trippin, this is a REAL LUXURY SPORT
> *


***** ur top homie! Convertible patna! I know it's a luxury sport! I got one myself and they gucci!! 
T
T
M
T


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 18 2009, 02:51 PM~16021902
> * Everybody knows what I hit at the show and I've never said I hit higher, tha proof is there. You should have been on tha streets when I hit 40, because that's where I hit it...on tha streets.  Remember... 13s, and no air...
> *


YOU SHOULD TAKE SOME PICT OR I DINT HAPPEN :biggrin: HERE HOMIE 50 WHEN YOU GET TO 50 THEN TELL ME NO 13S AN NO AIR 







FROM THE SHOW WE CAN GO FOR A DRIVE I'M GOING TO PROVE YOU WRONG I DONT NO WHO TOLD YOU THE CAR WUS NOT DRIVEABLE 70 -80 ON THE FREEWAY NO PROBLEM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0 man yall in here trippin......i cant wait till im back on the streets.........new car....new wheels....new paint.....WALT SPECIAL....chromed out..........im on my grind


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 18 2009, 05:04 PM~16023149
> *:0 man yall in here trippin......i cant wait till im back on the streets.........new car....new wheels....new paint.....WALT SPECIAL....chromed out..........im on my grind
> *


boys dont even know what walt special is...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 18 2009, 03:58 PM~16022541
> ****** ur top homie!  Convertible patna! I know it's a luxury sport! I got one myself and they gucci!!
> T
> T
> ...



NO TOP....... THIS IS GOING TO BE A CAR SHOW/TRAILER QUEEN..


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 09:18 PM~16023713
> *NO TOP....... THIS IS GOING TO BE A CAR SHOW/TRAILER QUEEN..
> *


COO !! NICE... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 18 2009, 06:19 PM~16023721
> *COO !! NICE... :0  :biggrin:
> *


thank you


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 18 2009, 09:22 PM~16023748
> *thank you
> *


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

ANY ONE GOT SOME CHROME 13 FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 18 2009, 07:56 PM~16024109
> *ANY ONE GOT SOME CHROME 13 FOR SALE HIT ME UP
> *


14s w tires 350


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 18 2009, 04:18 PM~16022145
> *Ha....guess houstons 40inches are different than others 40 inches.....:dunno:
> *


probably talking metric


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 18 2009, 07:03 PM~16024180
> *14s w tires 350
> *


NO THANK U LOOKING 13S


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 18 2009, 08:32 PM~16024510
> *NO THANK U LOOKING 13S
> *



GOT A 87 EURO CLIP..........


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 18 2009, 04:43 PM~16022974
> *YOU SHOULD TAKE SOME PICT  OR I DINT HAPPEN  :biggrin:  HERE HOMIE 50 WHEN YOU GET TO 50 THEN TELL ME  NO 13S  AN NO AIR
> 
> 
> ...


pics are for people who dont go to the streets, if you would of been out you would of seen it with your own eyes. the 50in that el centenrio is hitting dont scare me, keep that mc the way ya'll have it im just going to make you look bad that a big body on 13 can take out a lighter car with a v6, leaf springs up front with big tires, but no excuse right!!! just see you in the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 18 2009, 03:03 PM~16022003
> *Everything looks like 30 40 inches....
> When u ain't on the stick
> *


not everybody needs a stick homie, some people work with a measuring tape all day and can eye-ball 25in from 40in


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 18 2009, 07:42 PM~16024600
> *pics are for people who dont go to the streets, if you would of been out you would of seen it with your own eyes. the 50in that el centenrio is hitting dont scare me, keep that mc the way ya'll have it im just going to make you look bad that a big body on 13 can take out a lighter car with a v6, leaf springs up front with big tires, but no excuse right!!! just see you in the picnic :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND THEN YOU WAKE UP :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

elco might make it sunday.. finishing touches tommrow and i should be driving her home..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 18 2009, 07:50 PM~16024683
> *not everybody needs a stick homie, some people work with a measuring tape all day and can eye-ball 25in from 40in
> *


Ha....calmate pinche goerge lopez....." we don't need no measuring tape.....just mark y ay ta" 



:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 18 2009, 03:03 PM~16022003
> *Everything looks like 30 40 inches....
> When u ain't on the stick
> *


x2


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 18 2009, 09:55 AM~16020087
> *i seen it, HE CLEARS 40'' on 13 s and v8, no leaf springs either :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 and i cant clear 20!!!! :angry:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 18 2009, 12:27 PM~16021254
> *thats it.. someone ask pistaleros if they got room for a 68 over there
> *


i know he does!!!  he'll make room


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

GETUM SIC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

YA MAN


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 17 2009, 09:48 PM~16015308
> *and a bumper kit, lol :biggrin: just puttin it out there
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 17 2009, 10:22 PM~16015687
> *the square ones?
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 19 2009, 01:02 AM~16026550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 19 2009, 12:07 AM~16026130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 19 2009, 12:08 AM~16026590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damb bro taking over the world one low low at a time


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 18 2009, 08:27 PM~16025004
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND THEN YOU WAKE UP  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 18 2009, 09:08 PM~16025329
> *Ha....calmate pinche goerge lopez....." we don't need no measuring tape.....just mark y ay ta"
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the mexican way!!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 18 2009, 08:27 PM~16025004
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND THEN YOU WAKE UP  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pinchi part time hopper :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 18 2009, 07:56 PM~16024109
> *ANY ONE GOT SOME CHROME 13 FOR SALE HIT ME UP
> *


werent u just selln some last week?? :dunno:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Just a test post. I'm getting SQL errors coming from this topic.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

why is the topic all of sudden named "Baytown Lowriders"? :scrutinize:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

GOOD MORNING BAYTOWN  







U S M C SEMPER FI
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 07:30 AM~16027630
> *why is the topic all of sudden named "Baytown Lowriders"?  :scrutinize:
> *


x2,


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I TOLD EVERYONE WE ARE TAKING OVER


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 19 2009, 07:41 AM~16027828
> * GOOD MORNING BAYTOWN
> U S M C                  SEMPER FI
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


whats good


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 19 2009, 08:19 AM~16027955
> *whats good
> *



Wuz up Charles......... like our new topic


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 19 2009, 02:01 AM~16027188
> *pinchi part time  hopper  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i tu ni a par time hopper llegas :twak: :twak: la escusa de siempre rines llantas cromo pintura . :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

dammmmmmnn it our own topic</span>.... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 19 2009, 08:20 AM~16027960
> *dammmmmmnn  it our own topic</span>.... :biggrin:
> *



I have the hook up on everything bro , just ask I can make it happen. :biggrin: 

WELCOME EVERYONE TO THE BAYTOWN FINEST ! TOPIC


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 19 2009, 08:20 AM~16027957
> *Wuz up Charles......... like our new topic
> *


     :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

I GOT RUN FOR SEC HOPE IT'S STILL BAYTOWN WHEN I GET BACK


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HOPE SO.IF NOT I WILL MAKE HISTORY AGAIN............. 

MERRY XMAS TO ALL OF BAYTOWN LOWRIDERS


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 19 2009, 08:41 AM~16027828
> * GOOD MORNING BAYTOWN
> U S M C                  SEMPER FI
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


didnt kno u were military but :thumbsup: for serving this country


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

GOTTA LOVE THIS!!!!
IT'S THE BAYTOWN TAKEOVER!!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

BAYTOWNSLC ARENT U SPOS TO B WORKING?? :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 19 2009, 10:32 AM~16028007
> *didnt kno u were military but :thumbsup: for serving this country
> *


 :uh: :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 19 2009, 09:34 AM~16028020
> *BAYTOWNSLC ARENT U SPOS TO B WORKING?? :nicoderm:
> *


headng there right now :angry:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 19 2009, 10:36 AM~16028032
> *headng there right now :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I GOT TO GO IN 2NIGHT  :tears:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 19 2009, 07:46 AM~16027561
> *Just a test post. I'm getting SQL errors coming from this topic.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

AIGHT IM OUT GOTTA DROP SUM SHIT OFF AT SUM BITCHES HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 06:30 AM~16027630
> *why is the topic all of sudden named "Baytown Lowriders"?  :scrutinize:
> *


fk this.. gunna make a new topic..
the "real houston" lowriders.

only for ****** who ride..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:

where my ****** at


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516270


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

2010 Should be back out. :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

da lones build

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509814
roberta g

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=379087&st=0

aratard

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483774

lord goofy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425750


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my build up

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=334456&st=0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 19 2009, 02:01 AM~16027188
> *pinchi part time  hopper  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wtf?, i soon i sale my lade, i will star my new project so i can get on this topic


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2009, 08:55 AM~16028135
> *:biggrin:
> 
> where my ****** at
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 19 2009, 09:17 AM~16028249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup juan


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha yall can have this topic wasnt shit going on in it anyways lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

must have car to post.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 11:41 AM~16028377
> *ha yall can have this topic wasnt shit going on in it anyways lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oldies Car Club - Houston, TX Chapter ----> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=216848


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 19 2009, 08:20 AM~16027958
> *i tu ni a par time hopper llegas  :twak:  :twak: la escusa de siempre  rines llantas cromo pintura .  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

4 Life


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2009, 10:54 AM~16028125
> *fk this.. gunna make a new topic..
> the "real houston" lowriders.
> 
> ...


FUCKING H8ERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

***** BAYTOWN IN THIS BISHHHHH TO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2009, 09:54 AM~16028125
> *fk this.. gunna make a new topic..
> the "real houston" lowriders.
> 
> ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 19 2009, 10:42 AM~16028784
> ****** BAYTOWN IN THIS BISHHHHH TO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 09:42 AM~16028379
> *must have car to post.
> *


x10000000000000000000


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 12:55 PM~16028866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Dec 19 2009, 08:20 AM~16027958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda machu pichu que dice la raza


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 11:41 AM~16028377
> *ha yall can have this topic wasnt shit going on in it anyways lol
> *


 :0 
:twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 19 2009, 09:32 AM~16028007
> *didnt kno u were military but :thumbsup: for serving this country
> *


  theres a lot things ya didn't know , like when i was a ILEGAL
then got my papers next thing IM in the service, what tha FK  


But its All good ITS A FAMILY THING to join the u s forces


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 19 2009, 10:42 AM~16028379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 19 2009, 09:36 AM~16028029
> *:uh:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


  whats up homes < NO HARD FEELINGs, But ME and MY uncles
and cousins and now my nephew had done more for these country 
than any body else that was Born Here


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 12:10 PM~16028951
> *
> *


:dunno: i have 5 cars but none are lowrider so i still cant post?


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 19 2009, 09:33 AM~16028011
> *GOTTA LOVE THIS!!!!
> IT'S THE BAYTOWN TAKEOVER!!!
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 19 2009, 11:16 AM~16028987
> *:dunno: i have 5 cars but none are lowrider so i still cant post?
> *


topic is titled the "real houston lowriders" junior...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 12:33 PM~16029090
> *topic is titled the "real houston lowriders" junior...
> *


damn


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2009, 08:54 AM~16028125
> *fk this.. gunna make a new topic..
> the "real houston" lowriders.
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 09:41 AM~16028377
> *ha yall can have this topic wasnt shit going on in it anyways lol
> *



OPENA NEW ONE........WE WILL TAKE THAT BITCH OVER TOO.


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

My daily and my all soon to be lifted daily


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 11:42 AM~16028379
> *must have car to post.
> *


must be from houston 


all others stay out, esp ptown, baytown, your kind aint welcome


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2009, 12:18 PM~16029366
> *must be from houston
> all others stay out,  esp ptown, baytown,      your kind aint welcome
> *



Funnie thing it the person who started this is from P-Town. No hate but we all REP the big H around here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2009, 12:18 PM~16029366
> *must be from houston
> all others stay out,  esp ptown, baytown,      your kind aint welcome
> *


im from mocity and you from "westchase district" :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 01:26 PM~16029422
> *im from mocity and you from "westchase district"  :uh:
> *


he aint never been on the street anyways...so his comments are null and void :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Dec 19 2009, 02:25 PM~16029414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still houston


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 02:29 PM~16029442
> *he aint never been on the street anyways...so his comments are null and void :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PURO PINCHI BUCKETS :biggrin: 2010 HERE I COME :0 :0


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 09:42 AM~16028379
> *must have car to post.
> *


   :angry:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

BAYTOWN 281


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mayne


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

BAYTOWN !! Took over this bitch


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 19 2009, 02:00 PM~16030142
> *BAYTOWN !!  Took over this bitch
> *


Fuck baytown......hope y'all were happy with yalls 2 day run :wave:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2009, 03:48 PM~16030515
> *hope y'all were happy with yalls 2 day run :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 19 2009, 11:08 AM~16028938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


brothers


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 19 2009, 01:12 PM~16029722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2009, 02:48 PM~16030515
> *Fuck baytown......hope y'all were happy with yalls 2 day run :wave:
> *



2 DAYS............. n look what happend. Topic changed names, hahahahahahahahaha

that proves that BAYTOWN has the shit on LOCK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 04:49 PM~16030523
> *:biggrin:
> *


Battleground @ hwy 225 did you here a 18wheeler blowin his horn at you on thursday :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:24 PM~16030764
> *Battleground @ hwy 225 did you here a 18wheeler blowin his horn at you on thursday :cheesy:
> *


yea....i thought he was pointing at my tires....since they are extended i get that finger pointing alot :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 19 2009, 04:18 PM~16030720
> *2 DAYS............. n look what happend. Topic changed names, hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> that proves that BAYTOWN has the shit on LOCK
> *


come on be real....I've seen some nice cars out of Baytown

but some are just straight buckets...id be ashamed to post a pic of my car with rust all over it :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 05:31 PM~16030807
> *yea....i thought he was pointing at my tires....since they are extended i get that finger pointing alot :biggrin:
> *


I was honkin at you b4 you hit the light :biggrin: if it wasnt rainin i woulda been hangin out the window... lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 03:32 PM~16030814
> *come on be real....I've seen some nice cars out of Baytown
> 
> but some are just straight buckets...id be ashamed to post a pic of my car with rust all over it :biggrin:
> *


Lettem be proud fredo......they gon have to start there own topic.....and well see how far dat goes


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:35 PM~16030827
> *I was honkin at you b4 you hit the light :biggrin: if it wasnt rainin i woulda been hangin out the window... lol  :biggrin:
> *


is that what you do now...drive trucks??


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 03:32 PM~16030814
> *come on be real....I've seen some nice cars out of Baytown
> 
> but some are just straight buckets...id be ashamed to post a pic of my car with rust all over it :biggrin:
> *


It's the same everywhere homie, some cars are buckets n some are clean. Just like the ones in H-Town or P-town area. Some even have fucked up paint jobs n trailer tires. But its all good homie, you dont have nothing to worry with your clean LS. Other people from the BAY posting pics. I cant claim but when it comes down to BAYTOWN's FINEST n you know who Im talking about you know we dont show half ass cars.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 19 2009, 04:43 PM~16030872
> *It's the same everywhere homie, some cars are buckets n some are clean. Just like the ones in H-Town or P-town area. Some even have fucked up paint jobs n trailer tires. But its all good homie, you dont have nothing to worry with your clean LS. Other people from the BAY posting pics. I cant claim but when it comes down to BAYTOWN's FINEST n you know who Im talking about you know we dont show half ass cars.
> *


true true


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 05:43 PM~16030868
> *is that what you do now...drive trucks??
> *


got tired of hot mops and orange cones :biggrin: :biggrin: 

this pays better anyways  oh and no weekends or night work


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 04:47 PM~16030887
> *got tired of hot mops and orange cones :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> this pays better anyways  oh and no weekends or night work
> *


my brother drives trucks...well only one, but he delivers beer for Silver Eagle

I dont see how he puts up with it, people cutting you off, and slow ass traffic


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 03:00 PM~16030594
> *:0
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

what happened to the baytown topic
The error returned was:
Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I think everybody that is able, should show some support to the Rollerz Only GC carshow and toy drive tomorrow...they doing a good thing

cleaning up the car now.


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 03:00 PM~16030594
> *:0
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Dec 19 2009, 03:53 PM~16030923
> *what happened to the baytown topic
> The error returned was:
> Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 19 2009, 12:25 PM~16029414
> *Funnie thing it the person who started this is from P-Town. No hate but we all REP the big H around here.
> *


*****..im from houston..
i work in pasadena..

get it right


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

wtf happen to the houston topic?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 19 2009, 04:20 PM~16031072
> *wtf happen to the houston topic?
> *


someone changed it to baytown lowriders..

so i made this new topic..

but umm i think the og houston topic got deleted..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 19 2009, 06:20 PM~16031072
> *wtf happen to the houston topic?
> *


baytown ****** fucked it up


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WE WANT OUR TOPIC BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 19 2009, 06:20 PM~16031072
> *wtf happen to the houston topic?
> *


them baytown fools fucked it up and it got deleted :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 05:53 PM~16030925
> *I think everybody that is able,  should show some support to the Rollerz Only GC carshow and toy drive tomorrow...they doing a good thing
> 
> cleaning up the car now.
> ...


If I get a chance I'll swing by and drop off a gift.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516339


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Dec 19 2009, 05:53 PM~16030923
> *what happened to the baytown topic
> The error returned was:
> Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 04:43 PM~16031202
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516339
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF... WHO DELETED THE HOUSTON TOPIC T HOMIE?? DAMN....LATIN GET SOMEONE TO UNLOCK IT..  WE NEED OUR TOPIC BACK.. :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:uh: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516273


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 06:46 PM~16031232
> *:uh:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=516273
> *


they made that one for you


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I think its time to move on....old topic had a bunch of BS


this topic could be better :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Dec 19 2009, 06:46 PM~16031236
> *they made that one for you
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 19 2009, 06:45 PM~16031227
> *WTF... WHO DELETED THE HOUSTON TOPIC T HOMIE??  DAMN....LATIN GET SOMEONE TO UNLOCK IT..  WE NEED OUR TOPIC BACK.. :angry:
> *


 :dunno: went to shit i guess. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 06:47 PM~16031239
> *I think its time to move on....old topic had a bunch of BS
> this topic could be better :biggrin:
> *


i think it was the biggest topic on lil.ten thousand something pages.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 06:47 PM~16031242
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Dec 19 2009, 06:48 PM~16031251
> *i think it was the biggest topic on lil.ten thousand something pages.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Dec 19 2009, 06:48 PM~16031251
> *i think it was the biggest topic on lil.ten thousand something pages.
> *


Gary's server might start working right now i guess :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 04:47 PM~16031239
> *I think its time to move on....old topic had a bunch of BS
> this topic could be better :biggrin:
> *


*YEA LIKE ALL THE FOOLS THAT DIDNT THINK HLC WOULDNT LAST... :0 *
5YRS STRONG
BUT ALOT OF HTOWN HISTORY ON THERE....... I WANT IT BACK


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HERES MORE PROOF THEY WERE ALL WRONG....* :0 








FIRST HLC EVENT OF THE YR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 06:49 PM~16031264
> *Gary's server might start working right now i guess  :dunno:
> *


i guess we have the ole dukes of hazzard to thank for that :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 19 2009, 06:50 PM~16031270
> *YEA LIKE ALL THE FOOLS THAT DIDNT THINK HLC WOULDNT LAST... :0
> 5YRS STRONG
> BUT ALOT OF HTOWN HISTORY ON THERE....... I WANT IT BACK
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 06:54 PM~16031309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kind of looks like me when i pass gas. :burn:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 06:56 PM~16031325
> *kind of looks like me when i pass gas.  :burn:
> *


i dont see no brown stuff underneath.thats the only difference.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

YEP ALL YR LONG WE GOING TO CELEBRATE THE BIRTH OF HLC IN 2010..!!WE ARE BRING IT BACK WHERE IT ALL STARTED MACGREGOR!!!!!!!! IN APRIL THE 5TH ANNUAL HLC PICNIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Dec 19 2009, 06:57 PM~16031334
> *i dont see no brown stuff underneath.thats the only difference.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 19 2009, 06:58 PM~16031338
> *YEP ALL YR LONG WE GOING TO CELEBRATE THE BIRTH OF HLC IN 2010..!!WE ARE BRING IT BACK WHERE IT ALL STARTED MACGREGOR!!!!!!!! IN APRIL THE 5TH ANNUAL HLC PICNIC!!!!!!!!
> *


the '53 should be ready by then, paint/engine :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2009, 08:55 AM~16028135
> *:biggrin:
> 
> where my ****** at
> *












IM HERE HOMIE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 07:01 PM~16031359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Man y'all remember richmond.......





:ugh: no more of dat atleast :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Remember this?










:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

WTF happened to the old 10 million page topic? How are we supposed to know what everyone had for lunch, who was mad at who and what day of the week it was for the past 7 years.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 19 2009, 07:08 PM~16031429
> *WTF happened to the old 10 million page topic? How are we supposed to know what everyone had for lunch, who was mad at who and what day of the week it was for the past 7 years.
> *


it sank like the baytown tunnel. :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 03:53 PM~16030925
> *I think everybody that is able,  should show some support to the Rollerz Only GC carshow and toy drive tomorrow...they doing a good thing
> 
> cleaning up the car now.
> ...


x2


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 07:06 PM~16031413
> *Remember this?
> 
> 
> ...


has a center console must be a 96 ss :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 19 2009, 03:54 PM~16030932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


smells like back bumper :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 07:12 PM~16031464
> *has a center console must be a 96 FAKE ss  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 19 2009, 04:50 PM~16031270
> *YEA LIKE ALL THE FOOLS THAT DIDNT THINK HLC WOULDNT LAST... :0
> 5YRS STRONG
> BUT ALOT OF HTOWN HISTORY ON THERE....... I WANT IT BACK
> *


exactly.. so much bs u couldnt find shit..
but kets make this topic worth something


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 05:09 PM~16031438
> *it sank like the baytown tunnel.  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 07:13 PM~16031469
> *smells like back bumper :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 04:54 PM~16031309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good all days :worship: :worship:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2009, 05:14 PM~16031484
> *exactly.. so much bs u couldnt find shit..
> but kets make this topic worth something
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 07:17 PM~16031515
> *good all days :worship:  :worship:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 05:09 PM~16031438
> *it sank like the baytown tunnel.  :angel:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Need a good upholstery person who can redo some regal bucket seats. Don't need that streetchow fakeskin, need just cloth interior done in original pattern/material.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 05:16 PM~16031507
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 05:18 PM~16031526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: get back to our topic :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:20 PM~16031542
> *Need a good upholstery person who can redo some regal bucket seats.  Don't need that streetchow fakeskin, need just cloth interior done in original pattern/material.
> *


i only know how to use hog rings and i charge too much


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 07:21 PM~16031551
> *:cheesy:
> *


NEW YEAR, NEW INCHES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 07:22 PM~16031561
> *i only know how to use hog rings and i charge too much
> *


need stitching and all. did bojoe sell that regal? i haven't gone around the block to see if it is still there. wish he'd sell me the interior on that bucket.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 07:22 PM~16031558
> *:uh:  get back to our topic :twak:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 05:22 PM~16031561
> *i only know how to use hog rings and i charge too much
> *


Charge too much ain't the right phrase for ur expensive ass....



Oh and don't forget the "great stuff"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 07:24 PM~16031578
> *:buttkick:
> *


oye truuuchita, go out and take some pics. :buttkick:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:23 PM~16031572
> *need stitching and all.  did bojoe sell that regal?  i haven't gone around the block to see if it is still there.  wish he'd sell me the interior on that bucket.
> *


His ride is super clean....... car is well worth what hes askin  you know i work in Laporte, if you want i can stop by one day to see what you need done on the seats


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:26 PM~16031598
> *oye truuuchita, go out and take some pics.  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 19 2009, 07:25 PM~16031590
> *Charge too much ain't the right phrase for ur expensive ass....
> Oh and don't forget the "great stuff"
> *


what i used to hold ur top on


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 07:26 PM~16031600
> *His ride is super clean....... car is well worth what hes askin  you know i work in Laporte, if you want i can stop by one day to see what you need done on the seats
> *


I've seen it. We were suppose to bring that regal in town last weekend but wife had to do some weekend shifts at the d.a.'s office. if fkers would stop getting arrested i wouldn't be at home all the time on weekends taking care of the kids.  

i'll shoot you out some pics, rear seat is mint, just front buckets have rips on them.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 05:23 PM~16031568
> *NEW YEAR, NEW INCHES
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 05:26 PM~16031598
> *oye truuuchita, go out and take some pics.  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 19 2009, 05:22 PM~16031565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very cool setup


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2009, 01:18 PM~16029366
> *must be from houston
> all others stay out,  esp ptown, baytown,      your kind aint welcome
> *



how bout SUGARLAND????


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 19 2009, 07:33 PM~16031664
> *how bout SUGARLAND????
> 
> 
> ...


nice hole :h5:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 19 2009, 06:35 PM~16031682
> *nice hole :h5:
> *


YOUR TALKN BOUT THE ONE ON THE CAR RIGHT? NOT MY CHINITA. :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 19 2009, 07:41 PM~16031728
> *YOUR TALKN BOUT THE ONE ON THE  CAR RIGHT?  NOT MY CHINITA.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I wish i snapped a pic of ur chic when this pic was taken!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 06:09 PM~16031438
> *it sank like the baytown tunnel.  :angel:
> *


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

not from H-TOWN BUT SLIDIN WITH SIC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 05:20 PM~16031542
> *Need a good upholstery person who can redo some regal bucket seats.  Don't need that streetchow fakeskin, need just cloth interior done in original pattern/material.
> *


horacio in stafford...


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 09:42 AM~16028379
> *must have car to post.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead: :banghead: AM I OUT HERE I DONT BELONG HERE MAYBE I CAME BACK AND VISIT THIS TOPIC TILL I GET I CAR TO POST


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wtf happend to the houston topic :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Dec 19 2009, 07:06 PM~16031413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mile of hardlines


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2009, 06:08 PM~16031959
> *wtf happend to the houston topic  :angry:
> *


U NKOW SUPPOSETLY SOME PEOPLE "TOOK" OVER THE TOPIC :uh: :uh: BUT ALL IT WAS THAT THEY COULDT MAKE THEIR OWN :0 :0 AND ALL THEY WANT IT WAS ATTENTION NKOW AM SAYIN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Dec 19 2009, 08:33 PM~16032198
> *U NKOW SUPPOSETLY SOME PEOPLE "TOOK" OVER THE TOPIC  :uh:  :uh: BUT ALL IT WAS THAT THEY COULDT MAKE THEIR OWN  :0  :0 AND ALL THEY WANT IT WAS ATTENTION  NKOW AM SAYIN
> *


what kinda fuckin shit is that.....let me guess them baytown ****** :angry:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2009, 06:55 PM~16032376
> *what kinda fuckin shit is that.....let me guess them baytown ****** :angry:
> *


YEP :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

olthundercatmuralhavinassniggas :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HOUSTON LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 08:10 PM~16032503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kandy painted toys.... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2009, 06:55 PM~16032376
> *what kinda fuckin shit is that.....let me guess them baytown ****** :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall gona make them fools feel bad :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

the ultimate chipper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 08:11 PM~16032523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh no you didn't


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 08:13 PM~16032537
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 19 2009, 06:50 PM~16031270
> *YEA LIKE ALL THE FOOLS THAT DIDNT THINK HLC WOULDNT LAST... :0
> 5YRS STRONG
> x2 im upthafuckset*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 09:13 PM~16032537
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


will be ready for easter in baytown the newest and the cleanest in the park that day :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 07:21 PM~16032604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tulsa 08 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kentucky 09 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trailer queen :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 08:23 PM~16032634
> *trailer queen  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have that pic

one for the collection :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lay n play right slim


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

taking it back to 02 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

couple months back


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2007, lrm show. best show ever


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

og simmon coming jan 2010


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2009, 09:20 PM~16032603
> *will be ready for easter in baytown the newest and the cleanest in the park that day :0
> *







































im on a mission :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coming mid 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 09:22 PM~16032627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happened to this one?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 09:22 PM~16032618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i miss that car


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fine line hydraulics in stock and on sale :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2009, 08:31 PM~16032733
> *damn i miss that car
> *


i think i have more pics then you do....1 of my all time fav.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:31 PM~16032725
> *what ever happened to this one?
> *


juan bought it from NY, he sold it to skim, i bought it from skim, i sold it back to juan and now its in corpus last i heard. it was a good car.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 09:31 PM~16032725
> *what ever happened to this one?
> *


its in corpus now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

way back :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 09:32 PM~16032747
> *juan bought it from NY, he sold it to skim, i bought it from skim, i sold it back to juan and now its in corpus last i heard. it was a good car.
> *


was a clean caddy. probably one of the few clean cadillacs that was around in that body style.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

thats it for me...i have to get my other HD


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

easter picnic forgot what year


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back to 2001 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back to 98 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 09:40 PM~16032827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CAR HAS 17IN CENTERLINE WITH 06 BLUE GTO SEATS AND ITS BAGGED NOW


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i gotta get me another one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2009, 07:43 PM~16032853
> *THAT CAR HAS 17IN CENTERLINE WITH 06 BLUE GTO SEATS AND ITS BAGGED NOW
> *


yea noe told me.... :twak: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

san antonio tx


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

easter 07 after baytown


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

house of hardline 2002 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 08:46 PM~16032901
> *house of hardline 2002  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


already posted it :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i loved this car....dont know why its getting redone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my bitch driving off with another man :tears: :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the theme for the new topic should be "let the cars do the talking"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For those belly aching about the Houston Lowriders topic aka <s>Baytown Lowriders</s>, it will be back in an hour. :biggrin: Please don't fk with the title putos. :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 07:55 PM~16033012
> *For those belly aching about the Houston Lowriders topic aka <s>Baytown Lowriders</s>, it will be back in an hour.  :biggrin:  Please don't fk with the title putos.  :buttkick:
> *


i like this topic more already, less talk and more pics i say we keep it going


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 09:55 PM~16033012
> *For those belly aching about the Houston Lowriders topic aka <s>Baytown Lowriders</s>, it will be back in an hour.   :biggrin:   Please don't fk with the title putos.  :buttkick:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2009, 09:59 PM~16033051
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 07:59 PM~16033046
> *i like this topic more already, less talk and more pics i say we keep it going
> *


x2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 09:59 PM~16033046
> *i like this topic more already, less talk and more pics i say we keep it going
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Hoppers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 19 2009, 09:11 PM~16032523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

How you feeling RaRa.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB OF HOUSTON TEXAS WAS STARTED 02/02/2002 BY MANDO "GOOFY" HERNANDEZ. EMPIRE IS A GROUP OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS WHO ARE DEDICATED TO THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE.WE ARE MOVITED TO BE A STRONG CLUB IN THE HOUSTON AREA AND WE TAKE PRIDE IN ARE RIDES. WE ARE ALSO PROUD MEMBERS OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL. IF ITS A CAR SHOW,HANG OUT,CHARITY EVENT OR PICNIC WE WILL ALWAYS BE THERE TO SUPPORT AND REPRESENT OUR EMPIRE...*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 19 2009, 10:13 PM~16033199
> *How you feeling RaRa.
> *


like im full of shit!!!!lol!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

IT'S BACK! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 09:33 PM~16033445
> *IT'S BACK!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Dec 19 2009, 04:53 PM~16030925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 08:33 PM~16033445
> *IT'S BACK!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


INDEEEDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 


EMPIRE AT VICTORIA SHOW


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NO MAS LLORANDO Y NO CAMBIAN EL PINCHE TITLE O SE VA A LA VERGA POR SIEMPRE!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 08:39 PM~16033522
> *NO MAS LLORANDO Y NO CAMBIAN EL PINCHE TITLE O SE VA A LA VERGA POR SIEMPRE!!
> *


GRACIAS PAISANO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 19 2009, 10:42 PM~16033546
> *GRACIAS PAISANO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 10:39 PM~16033522
> *NO MAS LLORANDO Y NO CAMBIAN EL PINCHE TITLE O SE VA A LA VERGA POR SIEMPRE!!
> *


 :biggrin: SI WEY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 19 2009, 07:29 PM~16032701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slim no need to show off that much , those odesys batteries
thats all you need, did u hit the lotto???
:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 10:54 PM~16033694
> *slim no need to show off that much , those odesys batteries
> thats all you need, did u hit the lotto???
> :0  :0  :0
> *


HE INVESTED IN COCA COLA, EL VENDE LA COCA Y TU LA COLA


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 08:56 PM~16033711
> *HE INVESTED IN COCA COLA, EL VENDE LA COCA Y TU LA COLA
> *


oh no thanks senor, gracias :loco: :no:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anybody going tomorrow?? to the toy drive??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 09:02 PM~16033778
> *anybody going tomorrow?? to the toy drive??
> *


EMPIRE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

EMPIRE @ GRILL AND CHILL PICNIC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE KEEP IN IT LOWRIDER AT LOS MAGNIFICOS 09 !*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

my HLC BROTHERS....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 08:39 PM~16033527
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 09:02 PM~16033778
> *anybody going tomorrow?? to the toy drive??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 19 2009, 02:54 PM~16030932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 04:17 PM~16031515
> *good all days :worship:  :worship:
> *


x24531515151


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 19 2009, 10:44 PM~16034787
> *thats nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


what it do


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 11:41 PM~16034752
> *:uh:
> *


i need you to buy a toy and roll by there around 1....bring lunch too :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 19 2009, 09:46 PM~16033608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wouldnt be houston topic without rust :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2009, 08:58 PM~16033042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 07:19 PM~16033263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 07:19 PM~16033263
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 20 2009, 01:03 AM~16035002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will we see it in 2010 or will there be :uh: "excuses"?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 09:52 PM~16034879
> *what it do
> *


aqui chilling at home ready to hit el bonque porque a que trabajar manana!! :biggrin: y tu?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 12:11 AM~16035064
> *will we see it in 2010 or will there be  :uh: "excuses"?
> *


shut the fuck up bitch


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 20 2009, 01:12 AM~16035076
> *shut the fuck up bitch
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 12:14 AM~16035090
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 10:11 PM~16035064
> *will we see it in 2010 or will there be  :uh: "excuses"?
> *


WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING OUT A HOPPER IN 2010???? :uh: :uh: 
GOT ONE MORE COMING OUT VERY SOON, EL ULTIMO CONTRABANDO!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 20 2009, 01:15 AM~16035094
> *GOT ONE MORE COMING OUT VERY SOON, EL ULTIMO CONTRABANDO!!!!
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2009, 10:11 PM~16035064
> *will we see it in 2010 or will there be  :uh: "excuses"?
> *



















































  LOCOS!!! WE GONNA DO IT REAL BIG IN 2010...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 01:21 AM~16035144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 19 2009, 11:15 PM~16035094
> *WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING OUT A HOPPER IN 2010???? :uh:  :uh:
> GOT ONE MORE COMING OUT VERY SOON, EL ULTIMO CONTRABANDO!!!!
> *


damn it way., ese ultimo nombre esta conmadre :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 11:21 PM~16035144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL NO SEAS ASI BOILER :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 10:21 PM~16035144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: TR LA MAMASTE WUEY!!!! :worship:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 10:23 PM~16035169
> *damn it way., ese ultimo nombre esta conmadre :biggrin:
> *


ESE VA SER EL ULTIMO!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 19 2009, 11:24 PM~16035176
> *LOL NO SEAS ASI BOILER :biggrin:
> *


lol, nomas para pasar el rato, nada que ofenda a nadie, el brown sabe que asi la cotorr :biggrin: iamos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 01:21 AM~16035144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 19 2009, 11:24 PM~16035179
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  TR LA MAMASTE WUEY!!!! :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 11:27 PM~16035200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i need to learn better comp techniques :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 01:29 AM~16035222
> *i need to learn better comp techniques :biggrin:
> *


one day grasshoppa'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 11:30 PM~16035233
> *one day grasshoppa'
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 19 2009, 11:15 PM~16035094
> *WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING OUT A HOPPER IN 2010???? :uh:  :uh:
> GOT ONE MORE COMING OUT VERY SOON, EL ULTIMO CONTRABANDO!!!!
> *



*DID YOU AND BOLIER EVER GET BLADDER KIT AND PUMP.*


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 19 2009, 11:49 PM~16035369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*NICE*


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 19 2009, 10:47 PM~16035354
> *DID YOU AND BOLIER EVER GET BLADDER KIT AND PUMP.
> *


YEAH I GOT SOME BLADDERS BUT NOT LATELY, I KNOW BOILER JUST ORDER ANOTHER ONE FOR A SINGLE.... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hopefully this topic will change and be more about the rides, instead of other bullshit..

shoudl of keep it deleted for good


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 19 2009, 11:50 PM~16035380
> *YEAH I GOT SOME BLADDERS BUT NOT LATELY, I KNOW BOILER JUST ORDER ANOTHER ONE FOR A SINGLE.... :cheesy:
> *



*WHAT TYPE OF CAR IS THAT BLADDER PUMP GOING INTO.*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

What time is the hop tomorrow?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2009, 01:51 AM~16035384
> *hopefully this topic will change and be more about the rides, instead of other bullshit..
> 
> shoudl of keep it deleted for good
> *


Your ass got home quick.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 19 2009, 10:52 PM~16035398
> *WHAT TYPE OF CAR IS THAT BLADDER PUMP GOING INTO.
> *


ANOTHER CUTTY THAT BOILER IS BUILDING FOR A HOMEBOY!!!! LIKE A 87


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 19 2009, 11:56 PM~16035428
> *ANOTHER CUTTY THAT BOILER IS BUILDING FOR A HOMEBOY!!!! LIKE A 87
> *


*NICE*


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 11:21 PM~16035144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 20 2009, 12:53 AM~16035399
> *What time is the hop tomorrow?
> *


Around 2:30


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 11:21 PM~16035144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no bales berga :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

H TOWN


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 19 2009, 10:44 PM~16034787
> *thats nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WOULDNT LOOK THAT GOOD WITH OUT YOU PIMP THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP. GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT TO DAY BUT BLEW A BLOCK SEAL ON ONE PUMP,MIGHT HAVE TO HOP SINGLE.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 10:54 PM~16033694
> *slim no need to show off that much , those odesys batteries
> thats all you need, did u hit the lotto???
> :0  :0  :0
> *


im not gettin those.........shit i wish just showin the WALT SPECIAL


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 20 2009, 04:20 AM~16036234
> *SHIT WOULDNT LOOK THAT GOOD WITH OUT YOU PIMP THANKS FOR THE HOOK UP. GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT TO DAY BUT BLEW A BLOCK SEAL ON ONE PUMP,MIGHT HAVE TO HOP SINGLE.
> *


  THATS WHAT WE DO HOMIE!! FUCK IT TRY SINGLE... :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2009, 06:11 AM~16036364
> *im not gettin those.........shit i wish just showin the WALT SPECIAL
> *


WATZ UP PUTO!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 20 2009, 02:39 AM~16036054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 20 2009, 09:46 AM~16036454
> *WATZ UP PUTO!!
> *


chillin bout to get up out da bed


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

on the way out to toy drive


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2009, 09:19 AM~16036575
> *chillin bout to get up out da bed
> *



so you're saying you believe that homosexuality and trans-gender unions are perfectly fine and normal for this day and age and that males removing there penises and growing breasts with hormones should be treated with diginity and respect and that we should stop harrassing devious68 about his love of transvestite midget hookers?






weird.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 20 2009, 09:32 AM~16036873
> *so you're saying you believe that homosexuality and trans-gender unions are perfectly fine and normal for this day and age and that males removing there penises and growing breasts with hormones should be treated with diginity and respect and that we should stop harrassing devious68 about his love of transvestite midget hookers?
> weird.
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 20 2009, 02:39 AM~16036054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man remember that car back in mid 90s in galvesto for mardi gras it was clean as hell with engraved 3 prong dayton spinners


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i saw the fiesta taxi on 610 by the galleria yesterdy...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 20 2009, 12:05 PM~16037039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 19 2009, 06:32 PM~16031661
> *very cool setup
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 11:48 AM~16036959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Another one for my collection before the makeover! Thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 20 2009, 11:34 AM~16037649
> *:0 Another one for my collection before the makeover! Thanks! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 20 2009, 02:20 AM~16035566
> *Around 2:30
> *


Cool I have enough time to play musical cars and get the cady out of the garage.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

street ridaz


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 19 2009, 05:50 PM~16031270
> *YEA LIKE ALL THE FOOLS THAT DIDNT THINK HLC WOULDNT LAST... :0
> 5YRS STRONG
> BUT ALOT OF HTOWN HISTORY ON THERE....... I WANT IT BACK
> *


and only getting bigger and better


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 20 2009, 12:34 PM~16037649
> *:0 Another one for my collection before the makeover! Thanks! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 04:32 PM~16030814
> *come on be real....I've seen some nice cars out of Baytown
> 
> but some are just straight buckets...id be ashamed to post a pic of my car with rust all over it :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 19 2009, 04:50 PM~16030904
> *my brother drives trucks...well only one, but he delivers beer for Silver Eagle
> 
> I dont see how he puts up with it, people cutting you off, and slow ass traffic
> *


once you get behind the wheel of one you respect them alot more....


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 20 2009, 04:20 PM~16038634
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Had to redo many things


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 19 2009, 06:46 AM~16027561
> *Just a test post. I'm getting SQL errors coming from this topic.
> *


funny, im getting a bunch of BULLSH*T from this topic.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 20 2009, 03:22 PM~16038655
> *Had to redo many things
> *


all the rust?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 20 2009, 04:29 PM~16038703
> *all the rust?
> 
> 
> ...


Funy you used to say how solid it was, but rust? small areas with rust got fixed/or getting fixed...Yea its a rusty car you or anyone are more then welcome to come put a magnet on it :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

todays hop results..
single pump..
silver caddy with horns (straight outta texas cc)=18"
pancho,candy green cutty(certified cc)=30 "
el centenario (houston society)= 46 " da new king of the streets


double pump 
victor aka boiler ( certified cc) 82"


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 20 2009, 03:35 PM~16038740
> *Funy you used to say how solid it was, but rust? small areas with rust got fixed/or getting fixed...Yea its a rusty car you or anyone are more then welcome to come put a magnet on it :thumbsup:
> *


it did have rust i remeber that clearly.

thats what i asked if you were fixing, i figured. 

i know where a magnet wil and wont stick


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 20 2009, 04:54 PM~16038846
> *it did have rust i remeber that clearly.
> 
> thats what i asked if you were fixing, i figured.
> ...


yep small pinholes, tail pan getting changed out, and patch on driver floor...no half stepping in the 2010 :thumbsup:

But was refering to other things that got done  

EDIT: And cant forget the hole the last person cut in the trunk floor


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 20 2009, 04:22 PM~16038648
> *once you get behind the wheel of one you respect them alot more....
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 20 2009, 03:57 PM~16038868
> *yep small pinholes, tail pan getting changed out, and patch on driver floor...no half stepping in the 2010 :thumbsup:
> 
> But was refering to other things that got done
> ...


that was just uncalled for :angry:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Wonderfull thing about 63-64 Impalas, you can buy just about any piece repop metal...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2009, 02:42 PM~16038789
> *todays hop results..
> single pump..
> silver caddy with horns (straight outta texas cc)=18"
> ...


 uploading videos now :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

big props to rollerz only for puttin down a good show, and big props to all the lowlows who supported the show


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2009, 02:42 PM~16038789
> *todays hop results..
> single pump..
> silver caddy with horns (straight outta texas cc)=18"
> ...


el centenario , new king of the streets  
the green cutty had some technical dificulties :biggrin: , but we are going to come back for the crown, thats what the game is all about


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 05:53 PM~16040049
> *el centenario , new king of the streets
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Dec 20 2009, 06:09 PM~16040160
> *
> *


46''


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

baytown have their own topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 06:22 PM~16040258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


numero uno :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 20 2009, 07:26 PM~16040296
> *numero  uno  :biggrin:
> *



hey guey no conto magnificos o por que dicen new king of the streets , ya eran que nooooooooooo. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 06:31 PM~16040343
> *hey guey no conto magnificos o por que dicen new king of the streets , ya eran que nooooooooooo. :biggrin:
> *


tu sabes como son las ladies ganales con las excusas :biggrin: ya sabes que nosotros no andamos con mamadas :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 20 2009, 07:33 PM~16040369
> *tu sabes como  son las ladies    ganales con las excusas   :biggrin:  ya sabes que nosotros no andamos con mamadas :0
> *



que diferente hablan cuande les fallan los carros verdad , ensenenles que se sabe perder y ganar , no hay por que aprobecharse cuando a otro le falla el carro.

solo eso haces cuando estas inseguro de ti y debes aprobechar esas oportunidades 82222222222222222222222222222 en el magnet dammmmmmmmmmm .

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 06:38 PM~16040412
> *que diferente hablan cuande les fallan los carros verdad ,  ensenenles que  se sabe perder y ganar , no hay por que aprobecharse cuando a otro le falla el carro.
> 
> solo eso haces cuando estas inseguro de ti y debes aprobechar esas oportunidades  84444444444444444444 en el magnet dammmmmmmmmmm  .
> ...


no dejame correjirte yo nomas mire 8222222222 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: el magnet alo descarado no es por ablar mal es lo que yo mire


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 20 2009, 07:42 PM~16040459
> *no dejame correjirte  yo nomas mire  8222222222  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    el    magnet  alo descarado  no es por ablar mal es lo que yo mire
> *



hey guey es la misma regla de los magnificos o estaba arreglada tambien en el magnet y le dieron 87 .

o les faltaban lentes alos jueces por que 5 pulgadas es un chingo para no verlo no cressssssssssssssssss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 06:38 PM~16040412
> *que diferente hablan cuande les fallan los carros verdad ,  ensenenles que  se sabe perder y ganar , no hay por que aprobecharse cuando a otro le falla el carro.
> 
> solo eso haces cuando estas inseguro de ti y debes aprobechar esas oportunidades  82222222222222222222222222222 en el magnet dammmmmmmmmmm  .
> ...


y tu donde andabas, todavia no se recuperan de la chinga que les di en magnificos
, pero antes de todo quien es el que esta hablando, no quiero mal entendidos


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 06:45 PM~16040484
> *hey guey es la misma regla de los magnificos o estaba arreglada tambien en el magnet y le dieron 87  .
> 
> o les faltaban lentes alos jueces por que  5 pulgadas es un chingo para no verlo  no cressssssssssssssssss  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sabes cuando son puros amigos  tu muy bien sabes te quedas atorado te descalifican. pero es el pasado tu sabes nosotros siempre para adelante


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 20 2009, 06:33 PM~16040369
> *tu sabes como  son las ladies    ganales con las excusas  :biggrin:  ya sabes que nosotros no andamos con mamadas :0
> *


que onda brown , haora andas de cheerleader, que estas listo con tu carro, tu nomas dime, yo voy para aya


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Looked like a bad ass turn out!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 07:46 PM~16040487
> *y tu donde andabas, todavia no se recuperan de la chinga que les di en magnificos
> , pero antes de todo quien es el que esta hablando, no quiero mal entendidos
> *



cual chinga mas bien tu dia de suerte , y estamos trabajando en tres frames y en los trailes al mismo tiempo como para perderlo tratando de demostrar LO QUE TU YA SABES .


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> que onda brown , haora andas de cheerleader, que estas listo con tu carro, tu nomas dime, yo voy para aya
> [/quote algo asi ando contento el piston esta trabajando bien  o yo muy pronto unas cuantas semanas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 06:52 PM~16040549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some one post the one where the car didnt get stuck, we have haters on the house :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 06:53 PM~16040556
> *cual chinga  mas bien tu dia de suerte ,  y estamos trabajando en tres frames y en los trailes al mismo tiempo como para  perderlo  tratando de demostrar  LO QUE TU YA SABES  .
> *


puro blablabla, ya paso kasi un mes, de magnificos, 
puras pinches promesas, no hables, actua


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 08:47 AM~16036949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :angry:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 06:52 PM~16040549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey no te ballas a lastimar la espalda tu piensa que bas alebantar tanto peso no mames hercules :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

what up tony>?>??????


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 08:55 AM~16036988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 07:56 PM~16040586
> *puro blablabla, ya paso kasi un mes, de magnificos,
> puras pinches promesas, no hables, actua
> *


 OK MANANA TE MANDO UNA FOTO DE LO QUE TIENES QUE MATAR EN PULGADAS PARA EL 2010 . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 07:02 PM~16040620
> *xFCLgkQr8s
> :cheesy:
> *


hey no pongas videos donde el carro de boiler se quedo pegado :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 09:20 AM~16037133
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 07:03 PM~16040629
> *OK MANANA TE MANDO  UNA FOTO DE LO QUE TIENES QUE  MATAR EN PULGADAS PARA EL 2010 . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no que era sorpresa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 07:03 PM~16040629
> *OK MANANA TE MANDO  UNA FOTO DE LO QUE TIENES QUE  MATAR EN PULGADAS PARA EL 2010 . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 20 2009, 08:05 PM~16040663
> *no que era sorpresa  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 TUYA SABES HAY QUE DARLE SU FELIZ NAVIDAD Y ANO NUEVO ALOS COMPITAS LENGUA SUELTA


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 20 2009, 05:29 PM~16040326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 20 2009, 07:05 PM~16040649
> *hey  no pongas videos donde el carro de boiler  se quedo pegado  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


calmado o quieres que empesamos a hablar del 4x4 lowrider :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 06:53 PM~16040556
> *cual chinga  mas bien tu dia de suerte ,  y estamos trabajando en tres frames y en los trailes al mismo tiempo como para  perderlo  tratando de demostrar  LO QUE TU YA SABES  .
> *


 :uh: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 07:11 PM~16040718
> *calmado o quieres que empesamos a hablar del 4x4 lowrider  :0  :0
> *


yo por que mira lo que te rayo en uno de tus videos :biggrin: :biggrin: le ases el fabor i todabia lo que te pone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 20 2009, 07:14 PM~16040765
> *yo por que mira lo que te rayo en uno de tus videos :biggrin:  :biggrin:  le ases el fabor  i todabia lo que te pone :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: +


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

time to roll out!!!! 59 and little york....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: 




 :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

old skool :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 06:54 PM~16040561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 20 2009, 08:05 PM~16040663
> *no que era sorpresa  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SORPRESA LA QUE LE TIENE AL TONO AL BOYLER CON EL LINCOLN Y LA WAGON , TU YA VISTE SU FRAME YA ESTA PINTADO PERO NO ACABADO COMO EL LO QUIERE,

PINTADA KANDY , TAPICERIA NUEVA , PISOS NUEVOS PINTADOS Y CON DISENOS , MOTOR NUEVO .

YA TIENE EL NOMBRE PERO ESE SI VA A SER SORPRESA ESTE 2010 ESTE GUEY VA A ROMPER CORAZONES Y LES VA DAR DE QUE HABLAR A LOS ENVIDIOSOS .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 08:54 PM~16040567
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


"butthurt" lmao!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 07:54 PM~16041279
> *"butthurt"  lmao!
> *


more like berthurt lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2009, 09:58 PM~16041339
> *more like berthurt lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:00 PM~16041365
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont star pinchi old men you going to get the topic deleted again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 10:10 PM~16041493
> *dont star pinchi old men you going to get the topic deleted again  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no mames wannabe truuchita part deux. lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 06:54 PM~16040561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*"JAN. 3RD H.L.C. PICNIC!!!" I HEARD THAT!!!!*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:15 PM~16041563
> *no mames wannabe truuchita part deux.  lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: pinche volsa miadas :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 10:20 PM~16041647
> *:uh:  :uh: pinche volsa miadas  :biggrin:
> *


when does your truuuuchita dBd come out?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:21 PM~16041657
> *when does your truuuuchita dBd come out?
> *


next year my antique friend :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 10:23 PM~16041694
> *next year my antique friend  :biggrin:
> *


orale mi nana'ballin' amigo :happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:29 PM~16041779
> *orale mi nana'ballin' amigo  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: asie es my late night daiper wearing paletero:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 10:36 PM~16041869
> *:biggrin: asie es my late night daiper wearing paletero:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


orale mi nonspelling chiclet sellin' huarache taquachito nites runnin' car valet mugroso mocoso y pedoro chuntarro :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:38 PM~16041886
> *orale mi nonspelling chiclet sellin' huarache taquachito nites runnin' car valet mugroso mocoso y pedoro chuntarro  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dont get mad old men te va dar un ifarto mejor go get your hot atole and cometelo con el dedo :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:38 PM~16041886
> *orale mi nonspelling chiclet sellin' huarache taquachito nites runnin' car valet mugroso mocoso y pedoro chuntarro  :biggrin:
> *


Now dat....was uncalled for...:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 10:43 PM~16041946
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dont get mad old men te va dar un ifarto mejor go get your hot atole and cometelo con el dedo  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


come on my border i-hopp'n friend. you know i don't get mad at this shit. i laugh at the *bideo's *where you interview the hoppers. pinche interviewer todo mojo que la chingada, lmao!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:46 PM~16041981
> *come on my border i-hopp'n friend.  you know i don't get mad at this shit.  i laugh at the bideo's where you interview the hoppers.  pinche interviewer todo mojo que la chingada, lmao!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i got to bring it to you since you cant leave the casita cause of the pepee issues you have im looking out for you my leaking leg ansiano


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn, time to bust out the ole faithful external harddrives for some peekz.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 10:49 PM~16042015
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i got to bring it to you since you cant leave the casita cause of the pepee issues you have im looking out for you my leaking leg ansiano
> *


let me know when para tener la migra lista. will get some "attaboys" from my white neighbors for turning you in. lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 20 2009, 06:54 PM~16040567
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



*I can't see the video*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:50 PM~16042034
> *let me know when para tener la migra lista.  will get some "attaboys" from my white neighbors for turning you in.  lol
> *


next week so i can take a vacaciones with my folks down in tamaulipas :biggrin: :biggrin: you still and olde fart living with the white "attaboys" 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 10:55 PM~16042122
> *next week so i can take a vacaciones with my folks down in tamaulipas  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you still and olde fart living with the white "attaboys"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Flea market on 59 is packed like a mofo shooting a video y todo el pedo


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 08:56 PM~16042137
> *  :biggrin:
> *






is that what you do when you go to the attaboys picnics 
:uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 11:00 PM~16042190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

te aventastes de nalgas mi bailarina!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:01 PM~16042215
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ME AGARRAS de nalgas mi bailarina!
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
can we talk lowrider now pinche olde man :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 06:45 PM~16040484
> *hey guey es la misma regla de los magnificos o estaba arreglada tambien en el magnet y le dieron 87  .
> 
> o les faltaban lentes alos jueces por que  5 pulgadas es un chingo para no verlo  no cressssssssssssssssss  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok, entonces si mi carro pego 82 y 87 en magnificos, entonces el carro de brown pega 76 :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: 
y el linconl 52 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Dec 20 2009, 07:03 PM~16040629
> *OK MANANA TE MANDO  UNA FOTO DE LO QUE TIENES QUE  MATAR EN PULGADAS PARA EL 2010 . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no hay pedo, pero quien habla tonio, o robert??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 19 2009, 05:23 PM~16031572
> *need stitching and all.  did bojoe sell that regal?  i haven't gone around the block to see if it is still there.  wish he'd sell me the interior on that bucket.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 09:08 PM~16042310
> *no hay pedo, pero quien habla tonio, o robert??
> *


only one person talks in spanish..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 11:04 PM~16042244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> can we talk lowrider now pinche olde man  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Wii guey! lol mira como llego este *LOWRIDER* en Houston. (that good?)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 07:35 PM~16041017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big brown and robert were still on diapers :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 20 2009, 11:11 PM~16042339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


guess not...  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 07:11 PM~16040718
> *calmado o quieres que empesamos a hablar del 4x4 lowrider  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
big browny cant say shit, he still hasnt figured out how to beat me, even with 4x4 tires :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:11 PM~16042347
> *Wii guey! lol  mira como llego este LOWRIDER en Houston.  (that good?)
> 
> 
> ...


    hey first class travel :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2009, 09:11 PM~16042341
> *only one person talks in spanish..
> *


whoever that is, he or she scurred to say, what a pussy :uh: :biggrin: 

them fools dnt support the shows, and on top of that, they start talking shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 11:17 PM~16042422
> *     hey first class travel  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


weak. ponle mugshot guey!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall some fools :no: :no:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

this Lowrider Torrito got outran by the borders finest!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 20 2009, 09:24 PM~16042499
> *whoever that is, he or she scurred to say,  what a pussy :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> them fools dnt support the shows, and on top of that, they start talking shit
> *


i dunno mayne..
im stayin hush on this shit..

its been pretty quiet these past few weeks..
and now all of a sudden here we go again...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:25 PM~16042509
> *weak.  ponle mugshot guey!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 06:58 PM~16040593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you chippin , whos chippin, boiler chippin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 09:36 PM~16042629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:32 PM~16042585
> *this Lowrider Torrito got outran by the borders finest!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
the sign for your street came in guey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 11:36 PM~16042629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


i live by these rules every day :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el street'chow bailando cumbias y masticando chiclets!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:43 PM~16042708
> *el street'chow bailando cumbias y masticando chiclets!
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: pass your bed time rukito go put your plastic calson on and go to sleep guey :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay anda el pinochio lowrider de street'chow chacarriando!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2009, 09:46 PM~16042748
> *ay anda el pinochio lowrider de street'chow chacarriando!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

damn today was the most packed i seen at 59 and little york, seen a few lolos out there hoppin and 3 wheelin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Dec 21 2009, 12:21 AM~16043047
> *damn today was the most packed i seen at 59 and little york, seen a few lolos out there hoppin and 3 wheelin
> *


pics?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2009, 09:35 PM~16042616
> *i dunno mayne..
> im stayin hush on this shit..
> 
> ...


Its good hype build up for hlc new years picnic :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Dec 20 2009, 09:21 PM~16043047
> *damn today was the most packed i seen at 59 and little york, seen a few lolos out there hoppin and 3 wheelin
> *


  THATS WAT WE DO HOMIE....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 20 2009, 11:53 PM~16043849
> *  THATS WAT WE DO HOMIE....
> *


Was that u hoppin for that cop


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 21 2009, 01:10 AM~16044484
> *Was that u hoppin for that cop
> *


YES SIR. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Buenos dias


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

PRESENTE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 20 2009, 10:35 PM~16043179
> *Its good hype build up for hlc new years picnic :dunno:
> *


true


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HERE IT GOES, NONSTUCK HITTIN BUMPER FOR THE HATERZ, 
ALL THEY CAN DO IS HATE, 
STILL BUSTING SHOP CARS :0 :0 , WITH A BACK YARD CAR :0 :biggrin: 



and the only reason a got the car to stick was for the CROWD  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZudrDcb6nQ


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2009, 05:34 PM~16049298
> *HERE IT GOES, NONSTUCK HITTIN BUMPER FOR THE HATERZ,
> ALL THEY CAN DO IS HATE,
> STILL BUSTING SHOP CARS :0  :0 , WITH A BACK YARD CAR :0  :biggrin:
> ...


people get berthurt... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 21 2009, 03:40 PM~16049380
> *people get berthurt... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YUP, they get berthurth or butthurt, lol, whatever
but they wont show up, puro blablabla, and you know that :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 21 2009, 03:40 PM~16049380
> *people get berthurt... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 21 2009, 04:58 PM~16050303
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 08:35 PM~16041017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


btw it *is* coming back!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 21 2009, 05:12 PM~16050482
> *btw it is coming back!
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2009, 05:13 PM~16050496
> *:0
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2009, 06:52 PM~16040549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you the best fuck the rest :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :you got me :roflmao: :roflmao:you got me laughing at you with your magnet :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 21 2009, 07:45 PM~16051982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you the best fuck the rest :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :you got me :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  what u smoking brown :loco:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 21 2009, 08:05 PM~16052166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dabm pimp whole fleet


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 21 2009, 08:05 PM~16052166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


90 outd :0 , cant wait to see it painted


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 21 2009, 08:44 PM~16052477
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2009, 09:00 PM~16052653
> *:wave:
> *


looking good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 21 2009, 09:02 PM~16052675
> *looking good
> *


yall looking real good too homie, i seen the odessa hop pics


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2009, 09:05 PM~16052711
> *yall looking real good too homie,  i seen the odessa hop pics
> *


its hard to win them all :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 21 2009, 09:07 PM~16052745
> *its hard to win them all  :biggrin:
> *


i heard that, win sum, lose sum


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2009, 09:09 PM~16052777
> *i heard that, win sum, lose sum
> *


2010 bigger and better things


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 21 2009, 09:12 PM~16052807
> *2010  bigger and better things
> *


absolutely, the game is getting tight


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2009, 09:18 PM~16052873
> *absolutely, the game is getting tight
> *


fucking g bodys r to small wheelbase i built a truck for the 2010 season


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 21 2009, 09:22 PM~16052936
> *fucking g bodys r to small  wheelbase  i built a truck for the 2010 season
> *


u must want to get into 3 digits :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2009, 09:24 PM~16052956
> *u must want to get into 3 digits :biggrin:
> *


my cutty is in the 3digits but single pump not happening so truck


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 21 2009, 09:26 PM~16052977
> *my cutty is in the 3digits    but  single pump  not happening    so  truck
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: 
ala ver..., i'm running behind :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2009, 09:29 PM~16053009
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:
> ala ver..., i'm running behind :biggrin:
> *


we all r running behind its time 4 a longer wheelbase


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Dec 21 2009, 09:31 PM~16053040
> *we all r running behind      its time 4 a longer wheelbase
> *


whatever it takes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mutha fkin artkrimes is back on the road...now its time to hustle up and put this bitch somewhere close to da bumper..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2009, 11:34 PM~16053066
> *mutha fkin artkrimes is back on the road...now its time to hustle up and put this bitch somewhere close to da bumper..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2009, 09:34 PM~16053066
> *mutha fkin artkrimes is back on the road...now its time to hustle up and put this bitch somewhere close to da bumper..
> *


now u talkn


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2009, 09:34 PM~16053066
> *mutha fkin artkrimes is back on the road...now its time to hustle up and put this bitch somewhere close to da bumper..
> *



I still got that set up for sale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2009, 09:34 PM~16053066
> *mutha fkin artkrimes is back on the road...now its time to hustle up and put this bitch somewhere close to da bumper..
> *


I thought u had everything ready to go on it already???? Setup wise.... :dunno:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 21 2009, 10:42 PM~16053160
> *I still got that set up for sale
> *


can I get on the pay as you can plan? :x:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 21 2009, 09:21 PM~16052302
> *dabm pimp whole fleet
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 21 2009, 09:36 PM~16052426
> *90 outd :0 , cant wait to see it painted
> *


still thinkin of what color i should paint it


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 21 2009, 09:34 PM~16053066
> *mutha fkin artkrimes is back on the road...now its time to hustle up and put this bitch somewhere close to da bumper..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP WITH IT AND PUT THAT BITCH IN THE BUMPER TO MOTIVATE PEOPLE TO COME OUT WITH SOMETHING


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 21 2009, 09:50 PM~16053297
> *can I get on the pay as you can plan?  :x:
> *


Sure aslong as you CAN PAY it all at once


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 21 2009, 09:46 PM~16053226
> *I thought u had everything ready to go on it already???? Setup wise.... :dunno:
> *


That was his chipper set up :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Dec 21 2009, 09:45 PM~16052485
> *big thank you </span>to EMPIRE, CERTIFIED, DESERT DREAMS, LATIN FANTASY, LATIN KUSTOMS, HOUSTON STYLES, LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, INDIVIDUALS, JUST US, HOUSTON SOCIETY, BONAFIED, PLAYERS PARADISE, BAYTOWN 281, DE LA RAZA, BROWN IMPRESSIONS, LATIN CARTEL, GROWN MEN RIDE CHEVYS, HTOWN MAJICOS, HOU-TEX RYDERS, STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS, OLDIES, MANIACOS, all of the HOUSTON SOLO RIDERS and anybody else I forgot my bad...But much love for supporting our TOY DRIVE / CAR SHOW....and for the hoppers that put on a show for the crowd....I hope everyone makes to the HLC PICNIC and shows support to bring Macgregor back in the 2010.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 21 2009, 11:16 PM~16053578
> *A big thank you to EMPIRE, CERTIFIED, LATIN FANTASY, LATIN KUSTOMS, HOUSTON STYLES, LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS, INDIVIDUALS, JUST US, HOUSTON SOCIETY, BONAFIED, BAYTOWN 281, DE LA RAZA, BROWN IMPRESSIONS, LATIN CARTEL, GROWN MEN RIDE CHEVYS, HTOWN MAJICOS, HOU-TEX RYDERS, STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS, OLDIES, MANIACOS, all of the HOUSTON SOLO RIDERS and anybody else I forgot my bad...But much love for supporting our TOY DRIVE / CAR SHOW....and for the hoppers that put on a show for the crowd....I hope everyone makes to the HLC PICNIC and shows support to bring Macgregor back in the 2010.....
> 
> 
> ...




:0  :dunno:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 21 2009, 11:24 PM~16053690
> *:0    :dunno:
> *



EDITED :biggrin: My bad


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 21 2009, 11:09 PM~16053515
> *Sure aslong as you CAN PAY it all at once
> *


  just keep saving up for an OG setup


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

spotted at a meet on westheimer


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 21 2009, 09:36 PM~16053094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tryin to motivate myself..


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 22 2009, 12:35 AM~16053811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 22 2009, 12:09 AM~16053515
> *Sure aslong as you CAN PAY it all at once
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

EVERY ONE THAT KNOWS MY ***** CHICO FROM LATIN CARTEL HE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!!
CIHCO RIP HOMIE I LOVE YOU BRO HOMIES FO LIFE!!!!! :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 09:57 AM~16057115
> *EVERY ONE THAT KNOWS MY ***** CHICO FROM LATIN CARTEL HE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!!
> CIHCO RIP HOMIE I LOVE YOU BRO HOMIES FO LIFE!!!!! :tears:
> *


GET THE FK OUTTA HERE.. AWW SHIT MAN...
RIP TO DA HOMIE..


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

We'll miss you homie you'll never be forgotten
:angel:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 09:57 AM~16057115
> *EVERY ONE THAT KNOWS MY ***** CHICO FROM LATIN CARTEL HE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!!
> CIHCO RIP HOMIE I LOVE YOU BRO HOMIES FO LIFE!!!!! :tears:
> *



RIP


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

BIG CHICO WITH MANUEL'S TRK...








CHICO'S DREAM

RIP MY *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 21 2009, 10:35 PM~16053811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope that guy in the middle made a charitable donation, unlike matress mac.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 12:26 PM~16057988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  we'll miss you big dog


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 12:26 PM~16057988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: we'll miss our carnal from the Bay
our prayers going out to his family..
R I P CHICO.... :tears: :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 09:57 AM~16057115
> *EVERY ONE THAT KNOWS MY ***** CHICO FROM LATIN CARTEL HE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!!
> CIHCO RIP HOMIE I LOVE YOU BRO HOMIES FO LIFE!!!!! :tears:
> *


RIP :angel: :angel:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 22 2009, 01:39 PM~16058521
> *a member has this 1979 box running driving semi chromed out 350 tons of new parts freshly rebuilt trans, 2 new tires, perfect glass, headders, edelbrock, all new interior done in black suede and high quality vinil with red pipping. has a 6 pack in the rear deck with a nice headunit. over all car has none to minimal rust we dont see any, and has been painted for quite some time, might have a ding or a chip here and there but thats it. you can clearly see what it is.
> 
> the car was previously lifeted with a very basic set up and never abused. you can have the old set up as well if you want it but for now it sits on th esprings and drives just fine.
> ...


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

ULA Toy Drive 2009


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 01:26 PM~16057988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt know the homie.... may god bless him and his family...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

R.I.P. To my ***** Juan aka CHICO. Been a homie since high school, You will be miss in the bay homie, but will never be forgottn.

R.I.P. HOMIE.... :angel:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

:angel: r.i.p


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 12:26 PM~16057988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 22 2009, 01:52 PM~16059233
> *R.I.P. To my ***** Juan aka CHICO. Been a homie since high school, You will be miss in the bay homie, but will never be forgottn.
> 
> R.I.P. HOMIE....  :angel:
> *


R.I.P :angel:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 21 2009, 10:38 PM~16053847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 11:26 AM~16057988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will always be remember, R.I.P. CHICO :angel:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 12:26 PM~16057988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  R.I.P CHICO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 12:26 PM~16057988
> *
> 
> 
> ...



_On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER we send our condolences to the family of Chico. If anyone has any info on his funeral please post or pm and we will try to make it out to show our support for a fellow fallen rider_. :angel: RIP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BIG_LOS, $moneymaker$, *HMART1970*, *Screenz*, sic713

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Screenz, sic713, BIG_LOS, $moneymaker$*

i got a call about that thursday morn cruise


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 10:57 AM~16057115
> *EVERY ONE THAT KNOWS MY ***** CHICO FROM LATIN CARTEL HE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!!
> CIHCO RIP HOMIE I LOVE YOU BRO HOMIES FO LIFE!!!!! :tears:
> *



:angel:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 06:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 08:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  DAMN!!IM STILL IN SHOCK!!RIDE IN PEACE HOMMIE,WERE GOIN TO MISS U CHICO,DAMN STILL CANT BELIEVE IT!!  :angel: :0 :angel: :tears:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 22 2009, 06:34 PM~16061929
> *  DAMN!!IM STILL IN SHOCK!!RIDE IN PEACE HOMMIE,WERE GOIN TO MISS U CHICO,DAMN STILL CANT BELIEVE IT!!    :angel:  :0  :angel:  :tears:
> *


Im still shock about it to homie, it was just Saturday night we were just drinking it up. He will ride with us n watch us from above. 


R.I.P. CHICO


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks rec R.I P CHICO :angel:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 08:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P :angel:


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 06:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about that


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WE ALL KNOW THE HOLIDAYS ARE AROUND THE CORNER, WE ARE ALL BUSY WITH FAMILY AND GETTING THINGS READY AT HOME. LATIN CARTEL LOST A RIDER, THAT WILL NEVER EVER BE FORGOTTEN, AND WE WOULD LIKE TO ASK FOR DONATIONS TO HELP THE FAMILY IN NEED. I KNOW ITS HARD TIMES OUT THERE, BUT ANYTHING WILL HELP. AFTER TALKING TO THE PRESIDENT OF LATIN CARTEL CC. WE HAVE OPENED UP A PAYPAL ACCOUNT TO ACCEPT ANY DONATIONS ANY CAR CLUB OR SOLO RYDER WOULD LIKE TO GIVE. PLEASE HELP A FAMILY OUT WITH THE HARD TIME WE ALL HERE IN THE BAY ARE GOING THRU, HELP A FALLEN RIDER'S FAMILY.

PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS: [email protected]

please put on comments " CHICO"..........

THANK YOU ALL.....



R.I.P CHICO


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 06:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: Sorry to hear about the homie. Condolences out to his family....


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES SAD DAY IN THE BAY


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 07:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: .....R.I.P CHICO ...GONE BUT NEVER 4GOTTEN</span>


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 22 2009, 08:54 PM~16062750
> *WHATS UP HOMIES SAD DAY IN THE BAY
> *


YESSIR IT SURE IS..........


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 22 2009, 07:34 PM~16061929
> *  DAMN!!IM STILL IN SHOCK!!RIDE IN PEACE HOMMIE,WERE GOIN TO MISS U CHICO,DAMN STILL CANT BELIEVE IT!!    :angel:  :0  :angel:  :tears:
> *


i kno he looked like he was just sleeping when i saw him 2day.. :tears:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 22 2009, 06:26 PM~16061206
> *THANKS HOMIE WE"LL POST ALL THE DETAIL AS SOON AS WE FINDOUT FOR ANY1 THAT WANTS TO SHOW THEIR SUPPORT....*


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 22 2009, 09:54 PM~16062750
> *WHATS UP HOMIES SAD DAY IN THE BAY
> *



IT SURE IS......


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P. CHICO :angel:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 08:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR THE LOVE REC!!
LOVE THE PIC!!
AND ON BE HALF OF CHICO'S FAMILY AND LATIN CARTEL
I'D LIKE TO GIVE THANX AND LOVE FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT..
CASEY BKA MR.TEARDROP

CHICO U WAS MY BROTHER AND BEST FRIEND YOU'LL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART
AND ON MY MIND REST IN PEACE TILL WE RIDE TOGETHER AGAIN!!
I LOVE YOU HOMIE YOULL TRUELY BE MISSED..... :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

R.I.P CHIKILINLIN AN THIS IS NOT A GOODBY ITS A SEE U LATER,CUZ I WILL SEE U AGAIN WHEN MY TIME COMES :angel: :tears:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 22 2009, 07:57 PM~16062779
> *:tears: .....R.I.P  CHICO ...GONE BUT NEVER 4GOTTEN</span>
> *


so so sorry to hear this


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 22 2009, 09:35 PM~16063214
> *so so sorry to hear this
> *


THANX HOMIE...


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 07:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :angel: NICE work , its still hard to think that is true
we'll never forget you homes, R I P big CHICO :angel:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 10:27 PM~16063117
> *THANX FOR THE LOVE REC!!
> LOVE THE PIC!!
> AND ON BE HALF OF CHICO'S FAMILY AND LATIN CARTEL
> ...



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 08:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

IF ANY BODY IN THE BAY WANTS TO CHILL WELL BE AT PEBBLES SHOP 
IN REMEMBERANCE.........
ANY BODY NEED ANY INFO ON CHICO OR THE FAM
YOU CAN HIT ME AT 832-921-3164 OR
143*490*578-2WAY
OR HIT UP JOSE AKA BAYTOWNSLC
THANX AGAIN FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 22 2009, 09:39 PM~16063260
> *:tears:  :angel: NICE work , its still hard to think that is true
> we'll never forget you homes,    R I P  big CHICO :angel:
> *


WE ALL KNO THAT HE IS IN HEAVEN NOW..BUT LETS NOT FORGET BOUT HIS FAMILY AND KIDS THAT HE LEFT BEHIND...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

much love for the boy.... sad he's gone


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 22 2009, 09:56 PM~16063426
> *much love for the boy.... sad he's gone
> *


YESSIR IT IS HARD TO BELIEVE U HERE ONE DAY AND GONE THE NEXT :tears:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

too many good times cracking jokes on each other. will miss the memories


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 06:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 22 2009, 07:14 PM~16062317
> *WE ALL KNOW THE HOLIDAYS ARE AROUND THE CORNER, WE ARE ALL BUSY WITH FAMILY AND GETTING THINGS READY AT HOME. LATIN CARTEL LOST A RIDER, THAT WILL NEVER EVER BE FORGOTTEN, AND WE WOULD LIKE TO ASK FOR DONATIONS TO HELP THE FAMILY IN NEED. I KNOW ITS HARD TIMES OUT THERE, BUT ANYTHING WILL HELP. AFTER TALKING TO THE PRESIDENT OF LATIN CARTEL CC. WE HAVE OPENED UP A PAYPAL ACCOUNT TO ACCEPT ANY DONATIONS ANY CAR CLUB OR SOLO RYDER WOULD LIKE TO GIVE. PLEASE HELP A FAMILY OUT WITH THE HARD TIME WE ALL HERE IN THE BAY ARE GOING THRU, HELP A FALLEN RIDER'S FAMILY.
> 
> PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS:  [email protected]
> ...


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 07:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

I STILL HAVE SUM FOOTBALL SQ. FOR THE CUTLASS FOR SUPERBOWL 2/7/2010 IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED,SUM OF THE MONEY WILL GO 2 HELP OUT CHICOS FAMILY IN THIS TIME OF NEED R.I.P CHICO 832 893 2930 JOE :angel: :tears:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 21 2009, 11:13 PM~16054266
> *spotted at a meet on westheimer
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEN CADDY


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 22 2009, 06:08 PM~16061651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 11:57 AM~16057115
> *EVERY ONE THAT KNOWS MY ***** CHICO FROM LATIN CARTEL HE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!!
> CIHCO RIP HOMIE I LOVE YOU BRO HOMIES FO LIFE!!!!! :tears:
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

does anyone know what was th cause of death??


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2009, 11:26 PM~16063740
> *does anyone know what was th cause of death??
> *


he was have problem's breathing and went in to card.arrest
basicly heartattack


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 08:57 AM~16057115
> *EVERY ONE THAT KNOWS MY ***** CHICO FROM LATIN CARTEL HE JUST PASSED AWAY!!!!
> CIHCO RIP HOMIE I LOVE YOU BRO HOMIES FO LIFE!!!!! :tears:
> *


much love and respect to my homie chico RIP HOMIE AND KEEP ROLLING!!! :tears: :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 09:32 PM~16063795
> *he was have problem's breathing and went in to card.arrest
> basicly heartattack
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 10:26 AM~16057988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I FIND IT HARD TO BELIVE!! LETS MAKE HIS FUNERAL REAL BIG, ANYONE DOWN TO ROLL ONE LAST TIME FOR OUR HOMIE CHICO!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 22 2009, 04:26 PM~16061206
> *On behalf of ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHAPTER we send our condolences to the family of Chico. If anyone has any info on his funeral please post or pm and we will try to make it out to show our support for a fellow fallen rider. :angel: RIP
> *


X2


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 22 2009, 11:39 PM~16063887
> *I FIND IT HARD TO BELIVE!! LETS MAKE HIS FUNERAL REAL BIG, ANYONE DOWN TO ROLL ONE LAST TIME FOR OUR HOMIE CHICO!!!
> *


U ALREADY KNOW HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 08:45 PM~16063946
> *U ALREADY KNOW HOMIE!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN HOMIE I STILL CANT BELIVE IT, MY PRAYERS ARE WITH MY BOY CHICO AND ALL HIS FAMILY.... RIP HOMIE FROM LOCOS CREATIONS... :angel:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 22 2009, 10:39 PM~16063887
> *I FIND IT HARD TO BELIVE!! LETS MAKE HIS FUNERAL REAL BIG, ANYONE DOWN TO ROLL ONE LAST TIME FOR OUR HOMIE CHICO!!!
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

SOON AS I FIND OUT TOMORROW BOUT THE FUNERAL ILL POST IT........... :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 22 2009, 02:48 PM~16059184
> *didnt know the homie.... may god bless him and his family...
> *


x2


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 22 2009, 10:39 PM~16063887
> *I FIND IT HARD TO BELIVE!! LETS MAKE HIS FUNERAL REAL BIG, ANYONE DOWN TO ROLL ONE LAST TIME FOR OUR HOMIE CHICO!!!
> *


Im down


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 22 2009, 09:07 PM~16064153
> *Im down
> *


ANYONE ELSE? ROLL CALL


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

im down


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

ME AND MY ***** CHICO!!!
RIP HOMIE


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

My brother in law passed away a month ago also 09 really sucked RIP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill ride for him


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 23 2009, 12:30 AM~16064401
> *My brother in law passed away a month ago also 09 really sucked RIP
> *


MAY HE RIP HOMIE!!

YEA ITS BEEN REAL FUCKED UP YEAR
MY DAD PASSED AUG.18TH
MY FATHER-N-LAW OCT.25TH
MY STEPDAD DEC.15TH
NOW MY BEST FRIEND DEC.22


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2009, 09:34 PM~16064444
> *ill ride for him
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 23 2009, 12:30 AM~16064401
> *My brother in law passed away a month ago also 09 really sucked RIP
> *


My cousin passed away a couple of weeks ago of cancer.she was just in her 30's.left some young kids behind.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 10:34 PM~16064445
> *MAY HE RIP HOMIE!!
> 
> YEA ITS BEEN REAL FUCKED UP YEAR
> ...


Shit...u ain't lying ...lost my mother and my ***** I grew up with 2 weeks after I lost my mom......its been a real fucked up year....hope ur home rest in piece....


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 22 2009, 10:19 PM~16064273
> *ANYONE ELSE? ROLL CALL
> *


RIP homie, im in :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if i can knock this damn cold i got, i'll try and make it. 

btw if anybody got hook up on some lean, text me :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 22 2009, 11:58 PM~16065338
> *Shit...u ain't lying ...lost my mother and my ***** I grew up with 2 weeks after I lost my mom......its been a real fucked up year....hope ur home rest in piece....
> *


i lost a good homie dec 26. couple years back. so xmas aint what it used to be.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC+Dec 23 2009, 01:16 AM~16065849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ANYBODY ELSE READY TO RIDE FOR OUR FALLEN LOWRIDER BROTHER??


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

dam it im fuckt up chikilin, all i got 2 say that its fuckt up 2 find out who ur true family n frineds r till ur gone :tears: i stay true n always will have my family n my friends back, n not just talkin out of my ass like sum of u ppl do [ stay true n b a man of ur WORD]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 23 2009, 08:50 AM~16066121
> *dam it im fuckt up chikilin, all i got 2 say that its fuckt up 2 find out who ur true family n frineds r till ur gone :tears: i stay true n always will have my family n my friends back, n not just talkin out of my ass like sum of u ppl do [ stay true n b a man of ur WORD]
> *


AND YOU KNOW WE GOT YOURS!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

If you all plan to do a benefit for Chico's family in January let me know so that we can get a commercial put on rotation that will play every hour and also a flyer posted on our website.

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

No charge for it, we help the community for a good cause through the station.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 22 2009, 10:24 PM~16064333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for ya loss homie..i only talked to chico a few times..he seem like a real kool lowrider.. may he rest and ride in peace.. Empire is here for support


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

RIP in Chico.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

were gunna MISS YOU CHIKKILIN MAY YOUR SOUL REST IN PEACE :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 23 2009, 12:19 AM~16064273
> *ANYONE ELSE? ROLL CALL
> *


IM DOWN TO ROLL ONE LAST TIME FOR MY HOMIE CHICO


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 23 2009, 08:50 AM~16066121
> *dam it im fuckt up chikilin, all i got 2 say that its fuckt up 2 find out who ur true family n frineds r till ur gone :tears: i stay true n always will have my family n my friends back, n not just talkin out of my ass like sum of u ppl do [ stay true n b a man of ur WORD]
> *


BAYTOWN 281 C.C ITS READY TO DO WATEVER IS NESESARY TO HELP OUT, THA FAMILY IN ANY WAY POSSIBLE.. WE LOVE U CHIKKILIN R.I.P


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Dec 23 2009, 07:50 AM~16066121
> *dam it im fuckt up chikilin, all i got 2 say that its fuckt up 2 find out who ur true family n frineds r till ur gone :tears: i stay true n always will have my family n my friends back, n not just talkin out of my ass like sum of u ppl do [ stay true n b a man of ur WORD]
> *


 :tears: :tears: whats up P, its fuck up homes ,i was in my garage
last night and kept looking back by the door ,having some flash backs
about sat nigth, man its hard , big lov for homie CHIKILING :tears: :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2009, 10:34 PM~16064444
> *ill ride for him
> *


X2


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

THANKS FOR EVERYONES KIND WORDS AND SHOW OF SUPPORT..WE WILL GIVE EVERYONE DETAILS AS SOON AS WE FINDOUT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 23 2009, 12:34 PM~16068800
> *THANKS FOR EVERYONES KIND WORDS AND SHOW OF SUPPORT..WE WILL GIVE EVERYONE DETAILS AS SOON AS WE FINDOUT
> *


  we here jose


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 23 2009, 01:53 PM~16069025
> *  we here jose
> *


thanx homie...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 23 2009, 06:28 AM~16066060
> * ANYBODY ELSE READY TO RIDE FOR OUR FALLEN LOWRIDER BROTHER??
> *


where is gonna be da cruise at?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yo ho ho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2009, 05:30 PM~16071491
> *yo ho ho
> *


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone look for parts to 90 out a cadillac i have a front clip for sale will post pics after xmas..lmk


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 23 2009, 06:29 PM~16072059
> *
> *


i dunno.. bored


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

^^ y'all still got them rollin videos


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 23 2009, 08:40 PM~16073310
> *^^ y'all still got them rollin videos
> *


yes...
1- 14

we ranned out of 15.. thats the one with chill and grill on it

1 for 15
2 for 25


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2009, 07:59 PM~16072916
> *i dunno.. bored
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 23 2009, 07:10 PM~16072412
> *
> 
> *


what it do


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 23 2009, 08:10 PM~16072412
> *
> 
> *


metal gear


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 23 2009, 09:16 AM~16067377
> *IM DOWN TO ROLL ONE LAST TIME FOR MY HOMIE CHICO
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 23 2009, 12:41 PM~16069489
> *where is gonna be da cruise at?
> *


el dia que lo sepulten en el funeral, todavia no se cuando pero yo te aviso!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 23 2009, 10:31 PM~16073805
> *what it do
> *


*chilling... gettin ready for the hot tamales, some coronas with lemon for xmas eve... get all crunk up cmc.... stay safe, put the switch down and have a beer and enjoy *


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 23 2009, 10:37 PM~16073864
> *metal gear
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 23 2009, 09:15 PM~16073666
> *yes...
> 1- 14
> 
> ...


15 is the one I wanted


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 23 2009, 11:28 PM~16074366
> *15 is the one I wanted
> *


 :0 :0 
check with last minute


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2009, 10:34 AM~16066512
> *If you all plan to do a benefit for Chico's family in January let me know so that we can get a commercial put on rotation that will play every hour and also a flyer posted on our website.
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> ...


THANX LATIN SOON AS I FIND OUT WHAT AND WHEN ILL GET WITH YOU...


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 23 2009, 10:43 PM~16073912
> *el dia que lo sepulten en el funeral, todavia no se cuando pero yo te aviso!!!
> *


ya esta im down


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone else workin today and tomorrow besides me :uh:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 09:30 AM~16076387
> *anyone else workin today and tomorrow besides me  :uh:
> *


nope


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 06:30 AM~16076387
> *anyone else workin today and tomorrow besides me  :uh:
> *


hell nah!!!!! :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 08:30 AM~16076387
> *anyone else workin today and tomorrow besides me  :uh:
> *



this should read "is anyone else makin double overtime today and tomorrow besides me  "


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 24 2009, 08:37 AM~16076687
> *this should read "is anyone else makin double overtime today and tomorrow besides me   "
> *


132 hours :uh: but fuck it alot of people dont have jobs or cant find jobs.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 23 2009, 09:43 PM~16073912
> *el dia que lo sepulten en el funeral, todavia no se cuando pero yo te aviso!!!
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 08:30 AM~16076387
> *anyone else workin today and tomorrow besides me  :uh:
> *


 :0 ballin...is that actually working? or on call?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 09:30 AM~16076387
> *anyone else workin today and tomorrow besides me  :uh:
> *


U ON CALL HOE IT AINT THA SAME....PROLLY NEVER HAVE TO LEAVE THA HOUSE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 24 2009, 09:31 AM~16077163
> *U ON CALL HOE IT AINT THA SAME....PROLLY NEVER HAVE TO LEAVE THA HOUSE
> *


bitch i been out since 4am.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

senor pistolero gets down like james brown :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 09:43 AM~16077328
> *senor pistolero gets down like james brown  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 08:30 AM~16076387
> *anyone else workin today and tomorrow besides me  :uh:
> *


im at the house paid

bout to jump on the ps3 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

At work now and off and paid tomorrow. Sat and sunday ill prob be here again. Long as you putos need cable and internet ill have a job and then some


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 11:43 AM~16077328
> *senor pistolero gets down like james brown  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 24 2009, 12:27 PM~16077846
> *im at the house paid
> 
> bout to jump on the ps3 :cheesy:
> *


been off since friday.. dont go back til jan 4th


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 09:30 AM~16076387
> *anyone else workin today and tomorrow besides me  :uh:
> *


Been off since friday and don't go back until tuesday. Work 3 days then off 4 more.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

been off since july! so far i been on a 5 month christmas break


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCKA ***** NAMED WORK!!!!


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 24 2009, 12:19 PM~16079066
> *been off since july!  so far i been on a 5 month christmas break
> *



Me too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 24 2009, 11:30 AM~16078583
> *Been off since friday and don't go back until tuesday. Work 3 days then off 4 more.
> *


lucky. im going back to school jan 19 to work smarter not harder


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shit i work when i wanna..
elco runnin a+
just got a ls dropped off too.. 


its a good christmas for me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

double post


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 11:43 AM~16077328
> *senor pistolero gets down like james brown  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


X</span> 1234567890


----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY HOLIDAYS!! TO ALL MY SCREWSTON TX. LOWRIDERS MUCH LOVE & RESPECT FROM THE ST.LOUIS LOWRIDERS UNITED. ALLLREADDYYY!!! :wave: "R.I.P. PIMP "C" :angel:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

MERRY X-MAS TO EVERYBODY!!


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

CHICO'S FUNERAL SERVICES WILL BE MONDAY AT 10. AT GUADALUPE CHURCH


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 24 2009, 06:27 PM~16081691
> *CHICO'S FUNERAL SERVICES WILL BE MONDAY AT 10. AT GUADALUPE CHURCH
> *


x2 and thats in baytown pm or call any of the baytown peeps for directions or more info. ill try to post up the address in a bit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2009, 09:43 AM~16077328
> *senor pistolero gets down like james brown  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   nice and wet


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 24 2009, 04:27 PM~16081691
> *CHICO'S FUNERAL SERVICES WILL BE MONDAY AT 10. AT GUADALUPE CHURCH
> *


locos will be there HOMIE!!!! :angel:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

LOCOS CREATIONS!!</span>


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

waz up tony


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 24 2009, 06:06 PM~16082350
> *waz up tony
> *


CHILLING AT HOME ABOUT TO EAT SOME TAMALES AND A BUNCH OF OTHER GOOD FOOD!!!  WAT U UP TOO BRO...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

*¡Feliz Navidad y Próspero año Nuevo! from THEE ARTISTICS Lubbock TX*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Dec 24 2009, 07:27 PM~16081691
> *CHICO'S FUNERAL SERVICES WILL BE MONDAY AT 10. AT GUADALUPE CHURCH
> *


x3


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 24 2009, 07:00 PM~16082307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


think im a make it to this one


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM ALL THE STREETSTYLE FAMILY~


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, duceoutdaroof, loco's79
que rollo homito que tal de frio??? :biggrin: LES DESEO UNA FELIZ NAVIDAD Y UN PROSPERO ANO NUEVO!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 24 2009, 09:44 PM~16083119
> *hoppers4life, duceoutdaroof, loco's79
> que rollo homito que tal de frio??? :biggrin:  LES DESEO UNA FELIZ NAVIDAD Y UN PROSPERO ANO NUEVO!!
> *


Que onda Homie? Aqui nomas trying to see what everyone's been up to.......Ya tenia rato que no me metia a LIL...... :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:angel: HAPPY HOLIDAYS < from BAYTOWN 281 c c
to all texas Low Riders











R.I.P Big Chico


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:angel: Feliz Navidad 
from Sue, Wizard III, Kassy,WZRD IV, And Mystical :angel:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE HOMIES
THE ONE'S HERE AND PASSED ON !!!!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hope these boyz ready in 2010 cuz empire come up not hating just love my club :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Dec 24 2009, 07:53 PM~16083201
> *Que onda Homie? Aqui nomas trying to see what everyone's been up to.......Ya tenia rato que no me metia a LIL...... :biggrin:
> *


YA SE HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS 2 ALL MY LOW RIDERS.....FROM HATA PROOF #2 COMING SOON......... :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

merry chistmas everyone, stay safe and dont drink and drive, laws are hot on the holidays.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2009, 08:48 AM~16085811
> *merry chistmas everyone, stay safe and dont drink and drive, laws are hot on the holidays.
> *


you and the family have a good christmas?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Merry Christmas homies

mayne, i been eating too much mayne


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 25 2009, 02:07 AM~16085344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 25 2009, 10:13 AM~16086615
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: salio mafioso este vato hno: hno: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2009, 09:45 AM~16086384
> *you and the family have a good christmas?
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I HAVE A FEW RADIOS FOR SALE IF ANYONE NEEDS THEM

I HAVE A BRANDNEW IN THE BOX JVC KD-R600 $80









double din pioneer avic-d3 with nav $300 no remote









kenwood kdc-683 no remote or trim ring $60









text me 281-772-2607 slim


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 25 2009, 12:58 PM~16086951
> *I HAVE A FEW RADIOS FOR SALE IF ANYONE NEEDS THEM
> 
> I HAVE A BRANDNEW IN THE BOX JVC KD-R600 $80
> ...


 good prices. shame i aint in need of one right now.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 25 2009, 10:31 AM~16086724
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: salio mafioso este vato  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
pinche brown, mas chuntaro que la chingara
nomas le falta el sombrero de taco y sus botas de aladino, lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

merry Christmas to those i havent already wished it for


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

English bulldog puppie for trade click on the link for more info,100 miles north of houston. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=517231


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 25 2009, 10:13 AM~16086615
> *
> *


mario almada :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 25 2009, 11:58 AM~16087295
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pinche brown, mas chuntaro que la chingara
> nomas le falta el sombrero de taco y sus botas de aladino, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: brincos dieras mirarte chuntaro i no chaparo gordo iii ya muy pronto pelon :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can ya'll mojos give that lucha libre talk a break for awhile and speak english?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 25 2009, 11:58 AM~16087295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




machupichu gorra :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2009, 05:22 PM~16088624
> *can ya'll mojos give that lucha libre talk a break for awhile and speak english?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 25 2009, 10:45 AM~16086392
> *Merry Christmas homies
> 
> mayne, i been eating too much mayne
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 25 2009, 02:42 PM~16088344
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: brincos dieras  mirarte  chuntaro    i no chaparo gordo  iii ya muy pronto pelon  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: y tu as de estar bien alto cabron


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 25 2009, 10:58 AM~16086951
> *I HAVE A FEW RADIOS FOR SALE IF ANYONE NEEDS THEM
> 
> I HAVE A BRANDNEW IN THE BOX JVC KD-R600 $80
> ...


gone and donate the cheapie one to the luxury sport foundation since my quest for woodgrain pioneer has failed.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whats goin down new years weekend none of them *** jokes either


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2009, 08:09 PM~16089485
> *gone and donate the cheapie one to the luxury sport foundation since my quest for woodgrain pioneer has failed.
> *


this one?


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2009, 06:40 PM~16089666
> *this one?
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted the deh-515w but any woodgrain pioneer wuld be nice. i cant find any?


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is the star of hope?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2009, 08:55 PM~16089729
> *i wanted the deh-515w but any woodgrain pioneer wuld be nice. i cant find any?
> *


if you can find the regular non-woodgrain radio, heres a faceplate in woograin you can use on it. http://cgi.ebay.es/Pioneer-DEH-515-W-Car-F...e1#ht_584wt_961


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2009, 07:04 PM~16089791
> *if you can find the regular non-woodgrain radio,  heres a faceplate in woograin  you can use on it.  http://cgi.ebay.es/Pioneer-DEH-515-W-Car-F...e1#ht_584wt_961
> *


i bought the regular deh 515 off ebay, i got it to come on but cant get any sound out of it. dontknow if the speaker output is blown or maybe still use the RCA, havent had time to fuck with it. lost interest.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2009, 08:59 PM~16089749
> *excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is the star of hope?
> *


where brawds that were beat up by their husbands and boyfriends, go with their kids to ask for free shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2009, 09:08 PM~16089825
> *i bought the regular deh 515 off ebay, i got it to come on but cant get any sound out of it.  dontknow if the speaker output is blown or maybe still use the RCA, havent had time to fuck with it. lost interest.
> *


i wouldnt bother, if you you do get it fixed, thing so old probably fry again soon.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 25 2009, 07:59 PM~16089749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

someone just ask me "how much would you charge me to put my 65 rag back together. i just got all the body work done on it" :loco:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 25 2009, 08:16 PM~16089865
> *Star of Hope is a Christ-centered community dedicated to meeting the needs of homeless women and their children. Positive life changes are encouraged through structured programs which focus on spiritual growth, education, employment, life management and recovery from substance abuse.
> 
> *


they have one for men too, is around there some wheres.. they even have a basketball court


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 25 2009, 08:17 PM~16089872
> *they have one for men too, is around  there some wheres.. they even have a basketball court
> *


Yeah on Harrisburg towards the tracks to Magnolia.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 25 2009, 07:16 PM~16089865
> *Star of Hope is a Christ-centered community dedicated to meeting the needs of homeless women and their children. Positive life changes are encouraged through structured programs which focus on spiritual growth, education, employment, life management and recovery from substance abuse.
> 
> *


cool , good thing you guys did today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 25 2009, 07:17 PM~16089872
> *they have one for men too, is around  there some wheres.. they even have a basketball court
> *


the hell u know about a basketball court :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2009, 08:21 PM~16089900
> *the hell u know about a basketball court  :biggrin:
> *


damn  
:waitsforsomeoneto postthefisherpricebasketballgoal:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2009, 08:21 PM~16089898
> *cool , good thing you guys did today
> *


Thx hopefully next year we will adopt some families or maybe a toy cruise through some barrios like Shorty and Pancho Claus do. But we will see what happens.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 25 2009, 03:39 PM~16088728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yo creo que por eso le gusta el lowrider 4x4 look extrana el rancho
> *


tu frame ya esta listo aber que es tu excusa . :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 25 2009, 07:24 PM~16089918
> *damn
> :waitsforsomeoneto postthefisherpricebasketballgoal:
> *


lil slim and avengemydeath


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2009, 08:32 PM~16089965
> *lil slim and avengemydeath
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 25 2009, 07:34 PM~16089973
> *:|
> *


 is this better


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2009, 09:32 PM~16089965
> *lil slim and avengemydeath
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 25 2009, 08:38 PM~16089997
> *is this better
> 
> 
> ...


actaully it is


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 25 2009, 10:06 PM~16090202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

They just showed Latin Fantasy C.C. & Rollerz Only delivering toys on Univision @ 10 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 25 2009, 10:04 PM~16090551
> *They just showed Latin Fantasy C.C. & Rollerz Only delivering toys on Univision @ 10  :thumbsup:
> *


i just about to post this..they also showed pancho clos 
giving lowriders a positive image :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

merry xmas to me.... :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 25 2009, 10:10 PM~16090602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2009, 07:09 PM~16089485
> *gone and donate the cheapie one to the luxury sport foundation since my quest for woodgrain pioneer has failed.
> *


place on Spencer had on a while back...brought back some memories


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2009, 10:10 PM~16090602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!  I wasnt able to get some only for my son


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2009, 09:10 PM~16090602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool shoes :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 25 2009, 07:28 PM~16089942
> *tu frame ya esta listo  aber que es tu excusa . :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I WAITED SINCE 5PM THE DAY BEFORE AT ALMEDA MALL TO GET THESE FOR ME AND MY SON FOR XMAS....I WAS 20TH IN LINE..LUCKY I WASNT ALONE ..THEM BOYS FROM CERTIFIED WERE THERE RIGHT BEHIND ME....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2009, 09:19 PM~16090687
> *I WAITED SINCE 5PM THE DAY BEFORE AT ALMEDA MALL TO GET THESE FOR ME AND MY SON FOR XMAS....I WAS 20TH IN LINE..LUCKY  I WASNT ALONE ..THEM BOYS FROM CERTIFIED WERE THERE RIGHT BEHIND ME....
> *


yeah, they said, yall were chillin


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 25 2009, 09:25 PM~16090733
> *yeah, they said, yall were chillin
> *


COOL CATS...... THEY SNEAKER HEADS LIKE ME :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2009, 10:19 PM~16090687
> *I WAITED SINCE 5PM THE DAY BEFORE AT ALMEDA MALL TO GET THESE FOR ME AND MY SON FOR XMAS....I WAS 20TH IN LINE..LUCKY  I WASNT ALONE ..THEM BOYS FROM CERTIFIED WERE THERE RIGHT BEHIND ME....
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2009, 11:19 PM~16090687
> *I WAITED SINCE 5PM THE DAY BEFORE AT ALMEDA MALL TO GET THESE FOR ME AND MY SON FOR XMAS....I WAS 20TH IN LINE..LUCKY  I WASNT ALONE ..THEM BOYS FROM CERTIFIED WERE THERE RIGHT BEHIND ME....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if anyone in the area knows something let me know

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16091023


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

this is the location for the funeral services on monday at 10 am

OUR LADY OF GUADALUPE CHURCH
281-428-1506
1124 BEECH STREET BAYTOWN, TX 77520

THANX FOR EVERYONE'S SUPPORT DURING THESE HARD TIMES!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 25 2009, 09:27 PM~16090748
> *COOL CATS...... THEY  SNEAKER HEADS LIKE ME  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 25 2009, 11:57 PM~16091073
> *THANX FOR EVERYONE'S SUPPORT DURING THESE HARD TIMES</span>!!</span>
> *


X2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 25 2009, 09:36 PM~16090841
> *:roflmao:
> *


SORRY PEOPLE DONT WAIT FOR UR BOWLING CHUCKS... :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 26 2009, 12:07 AM~16091172
> *SORRY PEOPLE DONT WAIT FOR UR BOWLING CHUCKS... :uh:
> *


HEY HEY ***** I WEAR CHUCKS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 25 2009, 10:13 PM~16091220
> *HEY HEY ***** I WEAR CHUCKS..... :biggrin:
> *


FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR FEET.....AINT NO SOLE ON THE SHOES...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 25 2009, 10:13 PM~16091220
> *HEY HEY ***** I WEAR CHUCKS..... :biggrin:
> *


FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR FEET.....AINT NO SOLE ON THE SHOES... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 26 2009, 12:19 AM~16091274
> *FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR FEET.....AINT NO SOLE ON THE SHOES... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: SHIT I WEAR THESE HOE'S LIKE STEEL TOES :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 26 2009, 12:07 AM~16091172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 guess it dont matter since theres no lines for chucks. them nice soles probably came in handy during your long wait


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2009, 01:19 AM~16091719
> *
> guess it dont matter since theres no lines for chucks. them nice soles probably came in handy during your long wait
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 25 2009, 07:28 PM~16089942
> *tu frame ya esta listo  aber que es tu excusa . :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 STREETSHOW YA NOMAS NECESITAS UN SET DE ESTAS LLANTITAS YA DEPERDIDO LE PINTAS LAS WHITE WALLS ASI 
NUEVAS REGLAS PARA TU HOPPER ESPERO ESTES LISTO
:rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: YO DIGO ALLA TU SI QUIERES SEGUIR CHIPEANDO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Dec 26 2009, 02:25 AM~16092402
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  STREETSHOW YA NOMAS NECESITAS UN SET DE ESTAS  LLANTITAS  YA DEPERDIDO LE PINTAS LAS WHITE WALLS ASI
> NUEVAS REGLAS  PARA TU HOPPER ESPERO ESTES LISTO
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  YO DIGO ALLA TU SI QUIERES SEGUIR CHIPEANDO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 4x4 lowrider


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Dec 26 2009, 02:25 AM~16092402
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  STREETSHOW YA NOMAS NECESITAS UN SET DE ESTAS  LLANTITAS  YA DEPERDIDO LE PINTAS LAS WHITE WALLS ASI
> NUEVAS REGLAS  PARA TU HOPPER ESPERO ESTES LISTO
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  YO DIGO ALLA TU SI QUIERES SEGUIR CHIPEANDO
> *


berda como shorty . :0 o puedes poner chingo de peso i usar 13 i sentirte bien orguyoso por que tu carro flota


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2009, 09:54 PM~16091034
> *if anyone in the area knows something let me know
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16091023
> *


man it wa probably some young punks that wereriding arond drinking and looking for something to get into. i highl doubt it was someone you know.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 25 2009, 08:06 PM~16090202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badass ride but the seats throw it off for me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*[/COLOR


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 24 2009, 09:40 PM~16082555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAAINE! I TAKE SOME GOOD PICHURES! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Dec 26 2009, 08:26 AM~16092856
> *MAAINE! I TAKE SOME GOOD PICHURES! :biggrin:
> *


  :yes: :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Dec 25 2009, 07:28 PM~16089942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: hell nah yall see in due time


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 03:13 AM~16092463
> *:0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 4x4 lowrider
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:4X4 LOWRIDER OR A FLOATER ON 13?
THATS A GOOD QUESTION BUT I STILL LIKE THE LOWRIDER LOOK AT LEAST SHORTY USES 5.20'S ON MOST OF HIS CARS AND WHITE WALLS RIGTH SO I STAY WITH THE FLOATING OVER THE 4X4  :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO STAY WITH BOILER?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 11:12 AM~16093631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:4X4 LOWRIDER OR A FLOATER ON 13?
> THATS A GOOD QUESTION BUT I STILL LIKE THE LOWRIDER LOOK AT LEAST SHORTY USES 5.20'S ON MOST OF HIS CARS AND WHITE WALLS RIGTH SO I STAY WITH THE FLOATING OVER THE 4X4   :biggrin: WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO STAY WITH BOILER?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE?, well u already know im going to stay with a small tire and do whatever it takes to get them inches
THE ONE THING THIS FOOLS DONT UNDERSTAND, IS THAT WE ALREADY HAVE TOO MANY PEOPLE CRITICIZING HOPPERS BECAUSE THEY LOOK LIKE SHIT
AND I AGREED WITH THEM, THIS IS LOWRIDING, NOT OFFROADING :biggrin: 
if hoppers were related to 4x4s?? then i would use ballon tires :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:34 AM~16092687
> *berda  como  shorty . :0      o puedes    poner chingo de peso i usar 13    i sentirte bien orguyoso por que tu carro flota
> *


que rollo wuey, no te enojes mi RAMBO MEXICANO :biggrin:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 12:09 PM~16094028
> *WHATS UP HOMIE?,  well u already know im going to stay with a small tire and do whatever it takes to get them inches
> THE ONE THING THIS FOOLS DONT UNDERSTAND, IS THAT WE ALREADY HAVE TOO MANY PEOPLE CRITICIZING HOPPERS BECAUSE THEY LOOK LIKE SHIT
> AND I AGREED WITH THEM,  THIS IS LOWRIDING, NOT OFFROADING :biggrin:
> ...


I THINK THE REASON WHY PEOPLE CRITICIZE HOPPERS IS BECAUSE NOW IN DAYS U SEE CARS WITH ALMOST MUD TIRES I HAVE NEVER HAD A HOPPER OTHER THAN CARS WITH BASIC SETUPS I DONT KNOW IF THE MONSTER TIRES ARE FOR MORE BOUNCE AND GET MORE INCHES BUT TO BE HONEST THOSE TIRES LOOK LIKE SHIT CAZ I KNOW 13INCH TIRES ARE WAY CHEAPER THAN THIS BALOON TIRES I WISH I CAN PUT 13S ON ANYTHING BUT NOT ALL CARS CAN FIT 13S AND LIKE BOILER SAYS SMALL WHEELS AND DO WHATEVER ITS TAKES TO GET THOSE INCHES JUST SAYIN


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 11:12 AM~16093631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:4X4 LOWRIDER OR A FLOATER ON 13?
> THATS A GOOD QUESTION BUT I STILL LIKE THE LOWRIDER LOOK AT LEAST SHORTY USES 5.20'S ON MOST OF HIS CARS AND WHITE WALLS RIGTH SO I STAY WITH THE FLOATING OVER THE 4X4
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im new on this shiet homie but what i c is big dogs have same tires i do  an you not their jet :biggrin: for me is more embarrass my shiet to float then have big tires but every body thinks different


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 12:09 PM~16094028
> *WHATS UP HOMIE?,  well u already know im going to stay with a small tire and do whatever it takes to get them inches
> THE ONE THING THIS FOOLS DONT UNDERSTAND, IS THAT WE ALREADY HAVE TOO MANY PEOPLE CRITICIZING HOPPERS BECAUSE THEY LOOK LIKE SHIT
> AND I AGREED WITH THEM,  THIS IS LOWRIDING, NOT OFFROADING :biggrin:
> ...


yes you right too many people criticizing hoopers but their not on the top they not big dogs


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 26 2009, 08:40 AM~16092698
> *man it wa probably some young punks that wereriding arond drinking and looking for something to get into. i highl doubt it was someone you know.
> *


probably right, last time i got busted in was same shit all they took was bike parts when i had left snap-on tools chrome susp. and welders laying around...now i just keep everything locked in cabinets...

unless they wana bust the roll up door completely down torch locks and all so they can roll the 64 body out they aint walking out with nothing...


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

QUOTE(switches4life @ Dec 26 2009, 12:09 PM) 
WHATS UP HOMIE?, well u already know im going to stay with a small tire and do whatever it takes to get them inches
THE ONE THING THIS FOOLS DONT UNDERSTAND, IS THAT WE ALREADY HAVE TOO MANY PEOPLE CRITICIZING HOPPERS BECAUSE THEY LOOK LIKE SHIT
AND I AGREED WITH THEM, THIS IS LOWRIDING, NOT OFFROADING 
if hoppers were related to 4x4s?? then i would use ballon tires 


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 12:53 PM~16094318
> *yes you right  too many people  criticizing hoopers  but  their not on the top  they  not big dogs
> *


 SHIT IF THATS WHAT ITS TAKES TO BE WITH THE BIG DOGS I RATHER BE WITH THE SMALL DOGS AND BE CHIPPING THAN HAVE PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT MY 4X4 LOWRIDER :0 :0 :0 :0 MAN ITS FUCK UP I WONDER WHERE THE LOWRIDER GAME IS GOIN TO END UP FOR THAT I KEEP BIULDING STREET CARS NOT 4X4 HOPPERS BUT SOME ONE PLEASE TELL ME WHY THE BALOON TIRES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Dec 26 2009, 12:43 PM~16094230
> *I THINK THE REASON WHY PEOPLE  CRITICIZE HOPPERS IS BECAUSE NOW IN DAYS U SEE CARS WITH ALMOST MUD TIRES I HAVE  NEVER HAD  A HOPPER  OTHER THAN CARS WITH BASIC SETUPS I DONT KNOW IF THE MONSTER TIRES  ARE FOR MORE BOUNCE AND GET MORE INCHES  BUT TO BE HONEST THOSE TIRES LOOK LIKE SHIT CAZ I KNOW 13INCH TIRES ARE WAY CHEAPER THAN THIS BALOON TIRES  I WISH I CAN PUT 13S ON ANYTHING  BUT NOT ALL CARS CAN FIT 13S AND  LIKE BOILER SAYS  SMALL WHEELS  AND  DO WHATEVER ITS TAKES TO GET THOSE INCHES JUST SAYIN
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

trailer tires ain't lowriding, i dont care if you can put it on the bumper, you still embarrassing rest of us.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2009, 01:57 PM~16094721
> *trailer tires ain't lowriding, i dont care if you can put it on the bumper, you still embarrassing rest of us.
> *


  well said stillhood


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2009, 01:57 PM~16094721
> *trailer tires ain't lowriding, i dont care if you can put it on the bumper, you still embarrassing rest of us.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: im embarrasing you no homie you embarrasing your self . you dont have a hopper but want to talk shiet . the is some funny shiet :roflmao: :roflmao: look homie built a hooper break me off and is a bet i will put the same tires boiler have when i said break me off your car not getting stuck.  the is for the rest of guys dont like my tires .


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 04:41 PM~16094948
> * well said stillhood
> *


westchase 4 vida


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 03:10 PM~16095063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  im embarrassing you no homie  you embarrassing your self . dont have a hopper  but want to talk shiet . the is some funny shiet :roflmao:  :roflmao: look homie built a hoopper braek me off an is a bet i will put the same tires boiler have  when i said braek me off your car  no getting stuck.   the is for the rest of  guys dont like my tires .
> *


nice SPELLING :uh: , lol


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 03:31 PM~16095177
> *nice SPELLING :uh: , lol
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 04:07 PM~16095345
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 04:12 PM~16095369
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


tu viero mala navida puro odio :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 12:44 PM~16094244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im  new on this shiet homie  but what i c is  big dogs have  same tires  i do    an you not their jet  :biggrin: for me is more embarrass my shiet to float  then have big tires    but every body thinks  different
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: OK WHATEVER YOU SAY BIG DOG :0 :0 :0 AND WASNT YOU THE ONE HOPPING 4 DOOR CARS WITH FACTORY TIRES NOT EVEN WIRE WHEELS AND I'M NOT THERE YET BUT MY CAR HAPENS TO WORK EVERY TIME GOING AGAINS SHORTY MANDO HILOW AND OTHER PEOPLE I MIGTH NOT WIN THEM ALL BUT NEVER BRING OUT MY BALL JOINT BROKE HOSE WAS LOSE OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: MR BIG DOG GIVE ME A BREAK AND I'M NEW TO THIS HOPPING BUT LOWRIDER LOOKING STILL WITH A WHITE WALLS OR IF NOT WE GO AT IT NEXT TIME BUT BE READY TO DRIVE THE CAR ON THE HIWAY AFTER THE HOP


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

(slimonthabumperrrrrr) if your hoppin do what ya gotta do to get to the bumperrrrrrr.......ur ride is always on display....so if your worried about being imbarassed there's always people that dont like sumthin on ya ride....like "them little ass wheels" 13's....but since we like them so much we roll them.....boiler u use to have 13s with 155 80's what happend to the black spoked ones u bought from lonestar.....u bent them from hoppin.....so u went to 5 20's with 14's.....u did what u had to do to get there....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> (slimonthabumperrrrrr) if your hoppin do what ya gotta do to get to the bumperrrrrrr.......ur ride is always on display....so if your worried about being imbarassed there's always people that dont like sumthin on ya ride....like "them little ass wheels" 13's....but since we like them so much we roll them.....boiler u use to have 13s with 155 80's what happend to the black spoked ones u bought from lonestar.....u bent them from hoppin.....so u went to 5 20's with 14's.....u did what u had to do to get there....
> [/


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 04:19 PM~16095409
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: OK WHATEVER YOU SAY BIG DOG :0  :0  :0 AND WASNT YOU THE ONE HOPPING 4 DOOR CARS WITH FACTORY TIRES NOT EVEN WIRE WHEELS AND I'M NOT THERE YET BUT MY CAR HAPENS TO WORK EVERY TIME GOING AGAINS SHORTY MANDO HILOW AND OTHER PEOPLE I MIGTH NOT WIN THEM ALL BUT NEVER BRING OUT MY BALL JOINT BROKE HOSE WAS LOSE OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT  :biggrin:  :biggrin: MR BIG DOG GIVE ME A BREAK AND I'M NEW TO THIS HOPPING BUT LOWRIDER LOOKING STILL WITH A WHITE WALLS OR IF NOT WE GO AT IT NEXT TIME BUT BE READY TO DRIVE THE CAR ON THE HIWAY AFTER THE HOP
> *


hell yea we can go at it :biggrin: but no excuses :0 o yea but is going to be impossible you good at it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i see yall back on this tire bullshit again..
fk it im a put some twenty in. super pokes on my car and hop it


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2009, 04:42 PM~16095523
> *i see yall back on this tire bullshit again..
> fk it im a put some twenty in. super pokes on my car and hop it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 04:36 PM~16095478
> *hell yea we can go at it  :biggrin:  but no excuses  :0  o yea but is going to be impossible  you good at it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO WE DRIVING RIGTH MISTER TRAILERING HARD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 04:45 PM~16095550
> *SO WE DRIVING RIGTH MISTER TRAILERING HARD :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: hell yea we going off road :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 04:48 PM~16095567
> *:roflmao: hell yea we going off road :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

see in 2010 no excuses "trainin day"


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:20 PM~16095782
> *see no 2010 no excuses "trainin day"
> 
> 
> ...


training day


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

102 STUCK :angry: SO SAD


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 05:26 PM~16095804
> *102 STUCK  :angry: SO SAD
> *


actually is doesnt get stuck at 102.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 26 2009, 12:11 PM~16094041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a mi me gustan tus llantitas guey(no ****) lastima k no tengo una ford bronco si no hasta prestadas te las pido wey :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2009, 05:29 PM~16095821
> *actually is doesnt get stuck at 102.
> *


IS THAT RIGTH MAYBE HIGHER BUT STILL STUCK VIDEO OR IT AINT TRUE PIC DONT PROVE SHIT THAT CAR IS STUCK


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 06:26 PM~16095804
> *102 STUCK  :angry: SO SAD
> *


u wish that way u'd have sumthin els to cry about..... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 05:32 PM~16095843
> *IS THAT RIGTH MAYBE HIGHER BUT STILL STUCK VIDEO OR IT AINT TRUE PIC DONT PROVE SHIT THAT CAR IS STUCK
> *


use to get stuck at 102.. lil adjustment on the chains and problem solved


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 05:34 PM~16095853
> *u wish that way u'd have sumthin els to cry about..... :uh:
> *


STILL STUCK CAUSE THE GUY HITTING THE SWITCH IS ACTING LIKE HE'S GOT IT TAKING CARE OF


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2009, 05:34 PM~16095857
> *use to get stuck at 102.. lil adjustment on the chains and problem solved
> *


WHAT SUP MAN IS THIS LIKE TAG TEAM TAG ME :biggrin: LOL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

VIDEO OR IT AINT TRUE :biggrin: THATS WHY I'M NOT DONE WITH MY CAR CAUSE ITS WAITING FOR THE RIGHT MOMENT :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:34 PM~16095853
> *u wish that way u'd have sumthin els to cry about..... :uh:
> *


 SIGEN LADRANDO LOS PERROS SENAL QUE VOY AVANZANDO .............


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 06:39 PM~16095882
> *VIDEO OR IT AINT TRUE :biggrin: THATS WHY I'M NOT DONE WITH MY CAR CAUSE ITS WAITING FOR THE RIGHT MOMENT :0
> *


NAW JUST KEEP YOU EYES PEELED :uh:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

FRANKENSTEIN LOOKING CAR NO RADIATOR SUPORT AND NOT EVEN AN ORIGINAL ENGINE :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 05:38 PM~16095876
> *WHAT SUP MAN IS THIS LIKE TAG TEAM TAG ME  :biggrin: LOL
> *


yeah.. we playin *** tag..
and ur IT




jus fkin with ya :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2009, 05:42 PM~16095909
> *yeah.. we playin *** tag..
> and ur IT
> jus fkin with ya :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I NEW YOU WERE WEIRD BUT NOT LIKE THIS :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

WOUF WOUF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOS PERROS NO SE CALLAN NUNCA Y POR LO VISTO SE ACABO MAJIC PORQUE TE DESAPARECES DE LOS SHOPS QUE AS ESTADO Y SIGUE DOBLANDO EL CHASIS MAS Y MENOS BA A JALAR
THE DOGS WILL NEVER SHUT UP TO WHAT I CAN SEE THE MAJIC IS OVER

MAJIC(PERSON THAT GOES AWAY FROM SHOP TO SHOP TRYING TO MAKE IT SO HARD AND FUCKING PEOPLES CARS) :0 TRANSLATION FOR THE PEOPLE DONT KNOW SPANISH


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

DAMM WE HAVING A NEWSPAPER OR WHAT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 05:40 PM~16095894
> *SIGEN LADRANDO LOS PERROS SENAL QUE VOY AVANZANDO .............
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

SOME OTHER THINGS IM WORKIN ON HERE AT THE SHOP










BEFORE 









AFTER ......ADDED A 4 LINK C NOTCH AND BUILT RACK AND INSTALL SETUP
































NOW IT LAYS IN THE REAR MORE THEN IT DID


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

THERE MUST BE SOMETHING WRON WITH MY COMPUTER CAUSE I CANT SEE THE VIDEO DAMM 
AND I HOPE IS FROM THE CAR NOT SOMETHING STUPID :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 05:44 PM~16095924
> *:0 I NEW YOU WERE WEIRD BUT NOT LIKE THIS  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


im weirder than weird..
the sickness is in my veins..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

me no see bedio


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2009, 05:58 PM~16096015
> *im weirder than weird..
> the sickness is in my veins..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU CRAZY


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 06:42 PM~16095903
> *FRANKENSTEIN LOOKING CAR NO RADIATOR SUPORT AND NOT EVEN AN ORIGINAL ENGINE :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


AND U DONT HAVE ORIGINAL WHEELS AND TIRES ON YOUR RIDE EITHER....POST UR WORK ON UR CAR OR A VID OF IT HOPPIN OR STFU

O EN POCAS PALABRAS ENSENA ALGO NO SOLO CRITIQUES , MANDAME UNA FOTO DE ALGO QUE ALMENOS PEGUE 85 O SI NO MEJOR CALLATE .

POR QUE PARA CRITICAR ALGO TIENES QUE ENSENAR ALGO MEJOR O MEJOR CALLATE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:04 PM~16096057
> *AND U DONT HAVE ORIGINAL WHEELS AND TIRES ON YOUR RIDE EITHER....POST UR WORK ON UR CAR OR A VID OF IT HOPPIN OR STFU
> 
> O EN POCAS PALABRAS ENSENA ALGO NO SOLO CRITIQUES ,    MANDAME UNA FOTO DE ALGO QUE ALMENOS PEGUE 85 O SI NO MEJOR CALLATE .
> ...


NO NECESITO MANDARTE PORQUE NO ESTA TERMINADO SOLO ME FALTAN LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS :0 :biggrin: OH Y SE PUEDE MANEJAR CON MADRES EN LA CALLE  SOLO ESPERALO ENSEGUIDA DE TU MAGNET

TRANSLATION

I DONT NEED TO SEND YOU PICS OF NOTHING THE CAR IS DONE I JUST NEED BACK PUMPS :0 :biggrin: OH WE CAN DRIVE IT ON THE STREETS LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER  JUST WAIT FOR IT NEXT TO YOUR MAGNET


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:04 PM~16096057
> *AND U DONT HAVE ORIGINAL WHEELS AND TIRES ON YOUR RIDE EITHER....POST UR WORK ON UR CAR OR A VID OF IT HOPPIN OR STFU
> 
> O EN POCAS PALABRAS ENSENA ALGO NO SOLO CRITIQUES ,    MANDAME UNA FOTO DE ALGO QUE ALMENOS PEGUE 85 O SI NO MEJOR CALLATE .
> ...


which one of yall ****** typin.. cause tonios english just got 10x better..


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2009, 06:07 PM~16096073
> *which one of yall ****** typin.. cause tonios english just got 10x better..
> *


 :uh: IT DOESNT MATER I'M WRITING ON BOTH CAUSE I DONT LIKE THAT HE SAID SHE SAID :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 06:06 PM~16096068
> *NO NECESITO MANDARTE PORQUE NO ESTA TERMINADO SOLO ME FALTAN LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS :0  :biggrin: OH Y SE PUEDE MANEJAR CON MADRES EN LA CALLE   SOLO ESPERALO ENSEGUIDA DE TU MAGNET
> 
> TRANSLATION
> ...


SORRY SHOULDN SAY MAGNET CAUSE ITS NOT HIS CAR IS ROBERTS MY BAD ROBERT I FORGOT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

FIRST WAS 80 SO I DID IT NOW IS 85 OK NO PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

, HOUSTONEMADE
:uh: :uh: 
still chippin comming back out in 2010 on 13sssssss :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 26 2009, 06:16 PM~16096131
> *, HOUSTONEMADE
> :uh:  :uh:
> still chippin comming back out in 2010 on 13sssssss :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard,
:uh: :uh: ya callo la mafia :guns: :guns: :guns: hno: hno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> IS THAT RIGTH MAYBE HIGHER BUT STILL STUCK VIDEO OR IT AINT TRUE PIC DONT PROVE SHIT THAT CAR IS STUCK
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 06:18 PM~16096141
> *hey  criticon
> 
> 
> ...


WAS I TALKIG TO YOU OR YOU GOT IN THE TAG TEAM TOURNAMENT :0
BUT NOW THAT YOU WANT TO ATLEAST PAINT SOME WHITE WALLS ON IT DAMM


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

PROJECT 84 CAPRICE 2 DOOR BEING BUILT AT SOUTHSIDE BY TORRES PAINT, FRAME, CHROME SUSPENTION, INTERIOR,AND ITS GONNA BE A STREET SINGLE PUMP ON THA BUMPER....HERES A FEW OF THE FRAME
























THATS IT FOR NOW STILL WORKIN ON IT WILL POST MORE AS WE GET MORE DONE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 06:16 PM~16096133
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


stretshow comming out late 2010 on 13sss i gots to give it to tonio the frame looks real good and solid   en mi opinion se avienta el vato y es con madres


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:20 PM~16096158
> *AUSTIN BIG "I" PROSPECT PROJECT 84 CAPRICE 2 DOOR BEING BUILT AT SOUTHSIDE BY TORRES PAINT, FRAME, CHROME SUSPENTION, INTERIOR,AND ITS GONNA BE A STREET SINGLE PUMP ON THA BUMPER....HERES A FEW OF THE FRAME
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS WHAT YOU WANT A TROPHY IS GOOD THAT YOU DOING IT KEEP IT UP NOT WORRIED GO AHEAD 




OH YOU JUST WANT TO SEE THE PICS OF THE CAR WE DOING I TELL YOU WHAT NOT POSTING IS NOT TIME YET


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:06 PM~16096068
> *NO NECESITO MANDARTE PORQUE NO ESTA TERMINADO SOLO ME FALTAN LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS :0  :biggrin: OH Y SE PUEDE MANEJAR CON MADRES EN LA CALLE   SOLO ESPERALO ENSEGUIDA DE TU MAGNET
> 
> TRANSLATION
> ...


 YA LO SABIA PURO BLA BLA , TE SIGO ESPERANDO COMO TE ESPER TODO EL 2009 Y NO SACASTE NADA .

PON ALGO O MEJOR CALLATE BUENA ESCUSA LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS

THATS WHAT I THOUGHT NO PIC OR VID WE BEEN WAITIN ALL OF 2009 AND STILL NOTHIN


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 26 2009, 06:22 PM~16096178
> *stretshow comming out late 2010 on 13sss i gots to give it to tonio the frame looks real good and solid     en mi opinion se avienta el vato y es con madres
> *


AS LONG AS YOU ARE HAPPY IS COOL KEEP IT UP MAN


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> > IS THAT RIGTH MAYBE HIGHER BUT STILL STUCK VIDEO OR IT AINT TRUE PIC DONT PROVE SHIT THAT CAR IS STUCK
> > [/quote
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:20 PM~16096158
> *AUSTIN BIG "I" PROSPECT PROJECT 84 CAPRICE 2 DOOR BEING BUILT AT SOUTHSIDE BY TORRES PAINT, FRAME, CHROME SUSPENTION, INTERIOR,AND ITS GONNA BE A STREET SINGLE PUMP ON THA BUMPER....HERES A FEW OF THE FRAME
> 
> 
> ...


MY BAD FUTURE BIG "I" PROSPECT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:25 PM~16096201
> *YA LO SABIA PURO BLA BLA , TE SIGO ESPERANDO COMO TE ESPER TODO EL 2009 Y NO SACASTE NADA .
> 
> PON ALGO O MEJOR CALLATE  BUENA ESCUSA LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS
> ...


WELL LETS PUT IT THIS WAY THE CAR IS NOT DONE AND YOUR EITHER SO WHY WOULD I BRING IT OUT :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 06:25 PM~16096202
> *AS LONG AS YOU ARE HAPPY IS COOL KEEP IT UP MAN
> *


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 26 2009, 06:22 PM~16096178
> *stretshow comming out late 2010 on 13sss i gots to give it to tonio the frame looks real good and solid     en mi opinion se avienta el vato y es con madres
> *


streetshow comin on 2010 back the resurection o ke calmate que ay traigo algo entre manos nada especial algo ke va a ponerte a pensar y tambien en 13sssssssss pero algo simple pero que lo pueda manejar como el still chipping se va a llamar the STILL CHIPPING NIGHTMARE :0 :0 :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:25 PM~16096196
> *CONGRATULATIONS WHAT YOU WANT A TROPHY IS GOOD THAT YOU DOING IT KEEP IT UP NOT WORRIED GO AHEAD
> OH YOU JUST WANT TO SEE THE PICS OF THE CAR WE DOING I TELL YOU WHAT NOT POSTING IS NOT TIME YET
> *


THOSE PICS WERENT POSTED FOR U HOMIE..... THEY WERE POSTED TO SHOW SOME OF THE WORK THATS HERE AT THE SHOP.....AND WE DONT WANT A TROPHY.....ONLY BIZNESS :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:25 PM~16096201
> *YA LO SABIA PURO BLA BLA , TE SIGO ESPERANDO COMO TE ESPER TODO EL 2009 Y NO SACASTE NADA .
> 
> PON ALGO O MEJOR CALLATE  BUENA ESCUSA LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS
> ...


SI ESTE BATO NO BIENE A HOUSTON AY QUE IR ABERLO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Dec 26 2009, 06:30 PM~16096232
> *streetshow comin on 2010 back the resurection o ke  calmate que ay traigo algo entre manos nada especial  algo ke va a ponerte a pensar y tambien en 13sssssssss pero algo simple  pero que lo pueda manejar como el still chipping  se va a llamar the STILL CHIPPING NIGHTMARE :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:30 PM~16096238
> *THOSE PICS WERENT POSTED FOR U HOMIE..... THEY WERE POSTED TO SHOW SOME OF THE WORK THATS HERE AT THE SHOP.....AND WE DONT WANT A TROPHY.....ONLY BIZNESS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: OK :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

SI :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 26 2009, 06:26 PM~16096204
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: no vales [email protected]#a para las post brown  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :worship:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ONDE ESTAS LUPTIA


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 26 2009, 06:32 PM~16096252
> *
> *


KE VAS A IR ALA WESTHEIMER O KE
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 06:32 PM~16096247
> *SI ESTE BATO NO BIENE A HOUSTON AY QUE IR ABERLO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ESTARIA BIEN DEJENSE VENIR NO AHY PROBLEMA :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:33 PM~16096255
> *SI :biggrin:
> *


ESPERANDO UN VIDEO O UNA FOTO PERO NO MAS PURO BLABLA DE EL CAMARADA :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 08:33 PM~16096259
> *ONDE  ESTAS  LUPTIA
> *


 :scrutinize: por que quieres saber? pinche ******* de el 254 (no ****)


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 26 2009, 06:35 PM~16096272
> *:scrutinize:  por que quieres saber? pinche ******* de el 254 (no ****)
> *


LUPITA ITS YOU MAS PUUUUUU...LOL......... DONT BE DOING NO GAY CHIT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 06:35 PM~16096271
> *ESPERANDO  UN VIDEO  O UNA FOTO PERO NO MAS PURO BLABLA  DE EL CAMARADA    :biggrin:
> *


NO TE DESESPERES COMPA ATI NI TE CONOSCO PERO NO TE DESESPERES YA VENDRA LA HORA


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 26 2009, 08:36 PM~16096283
> *LUPITA  ITS  YOU  MAS  PUUUUUU...LOL.........  DONT  BE  DOING  NO  GAY  CHIT
> *


 :buttkick: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ONDE ESTAN TODOS LOW LOWRIDERS


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *4 Anonymous Users)*
5 Members: , HOUSTONEMADE, project 79, sic713, stremrchavezetshow

:0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2009, 06:42 PM~16095523
> *i see yall back on this tire bullshit again..
> fk it im a put some twenty in. super pokes on my car and hop it
> *


someone would have to _donate _you some super pokes 1st


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:36 PM~16096285
> *NO TE DESESPERES COMPA ATI NI TE CONOSCO PERO NO TE DESESPERES YA VENDRA LA HORA
> *


 HORA YO DIRIA MESES ANOS POR QUE TODAVIA ESTOYESPERANDO TU SHOP CALL.

Y NO MAMES SI SOLO TE FALTARAN LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS YA SE LAS UBIERAS QUITADO A TU YONKE :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HEY BROWN ESPERA SENTADO POR QUE YO YA TENGO TODO EL 2009 ESPERANDO HASTA DIJERON QUE IVAN A VENIR A HTOWN HACER SHOP CALL PERO .

HABLAR ES FACIL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:47 PM~16096366
> *HORA  YO DIRIA  MESES ANOS POR QUE  TODAVIA ESTOYESPERANDO TU SHOP CALL.
> 
> Y NO MAMES SI SOLO TE FALTARAN LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS YA SE LAS UBIERAS  QUITADO  A TU YONKE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


PERO Y LUEGO QUE VOY A SACAR PARA EL CRUISING YO TAS LOCO YONKE SIN POMPAS NO SENOR NO ESTA BIEN Y LUEGO COMO VOY A DECIR ESQUE MI MANGUERA ESTABA SUELTA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 26 2009, 06:44 PM~16096338
> *someone would have to donate you some super pokes 1st
> *


how about i donate these nuts in yo mouth...

o wait, think that christmas tranny already did


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:06 PM~16096068
> *NO NECESITO MANDARTE PORQUE NO ESTA TERMINADO SOLO ME FALTAN LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS :0  :biggrin: OH Y SE PUEDE MANEJAR CON MADRES EN LA CALLE   SOLO ESPERALO ENSEGUIDA DE TU MAGNET
> 
> TRANSLATION
> ...



HEY SI SOLO TE FALTAN LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS AQUI TENGO COMO 4 POMPAS TU DIME Y TE LAS MANDO MANANA CON TAL DE VER POR PRIMERA VEZ Y EN DOS ANOS ALGO HECHO POR TI.

O QUE SE LAS VAS A PONER AL TOMB RAIDER ........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 05:20 PM~16095782
> *see in 2010 no excuses "trainin day"
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: look at u fool, acting like u hittin the switch, with invisible cord, lol
and look at the car, falling apart, and it just came out :uh: 
YALL SOME CLOWNS,


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:06 PM~16096521
> *HEY SI SOLO TE FALTAN LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS AQUI TENGO COMO 4 POMPAS  TU DIME Y TE LAS MANDO MANANA CON TAL DE VER  POR PRIMERA VEZ Y EN DOS ANOS ALGO HECHO POR TI.
> 
> O QUE  SE LAS VAS A PONER AL TOMB RAIDER  ........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: OH EL CARRO QUE NO PUDISTE PEGARLE AL SWITCH NO YA LO VENDIERON


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:10 PM~16096562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: look at u fool, acting like u hittin the switch, with invisible cord, lol
> and look at the car, falling apart, and it just came out :uh:
> YALL SOME CLOWNS,
> *


SUP BOILER :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 05:38 PM~16095876
> *WHAT SUP MAN IS THIS LIKE TAG TEAM TAG ME  :biggrin: LOL
> *


THEY ARE ONLY CHEERLEADERS HOMIE, DNT WORRIE ABOUT THEM :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:11 PM~16096577
> *THEY ARE ONLY CHEERLEADERS HOMIE, DNT WORRIE ABOUT THEM :biggrin:
> *


IS ALL GOOD ALL THIS IS JUST GETTING BETER AND BETER BY THE MINUTE AND I'M STILL CHIPING AND WHATEVER THEY SAY DONT BOTHER ME AT ALL BUT THEY GET MAD AND START CALLING ALL THEIR HOMIES


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

MAYBE CAUSE I GOT A CAR AND BIULD OTHER PEOPLE CARS DAMM THAT MEANS I'M GOING TO HAVE TO SELL MY CAR  NAAA I DONT THINK SO


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:10 PM~16096562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: look at u fool, acting like u hittin the switch, with invisible cord, lol
> and look at the car, falling apart, and it just came out :uh:
> YALL SOME CLOWNS,
> *


SEE THERES DIFFERENCE THERES POWER =FLYS UP AS FOR YOURS WEIGHT=FLOATING REACH THE 100S WITH OUT FLOATING SEE IF YOUR SHIT STAYS INTACT BUT OF COURSE YOU WOULDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT YOU STILL IN THE 80S AND IM GIVING CREDIT


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin: BLA BLA BLA AND THEN THEY WOKE UP :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:10 PM~16096567
> *:uh: OH EL CARRO QUE NO PUDISTE PEGARLE AL SWITCH NO YA LO VENDIERON
> *


 ES QUE YO NO ESTOY ACOSTUNBRADO A PEGARLE A CARROS TAN LLENOS DE PESO.

SI NO MAL RECUERDO ESE CARRO EN EL PICNIC DE MAJESTIX SE QUEBRO EN DOS EL CHASIS DEL PESO QUE TRAIA :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ME CONTARON PERO CUANDO EL RIO SUENA AGUA LLEVA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

NOMBRE BOILER ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS CUT THE FRAME ON THE BACK SO YOU CAN BEND IT AND THEN CUT IT ON THE FRONT AND EXTEND IT AND YOU GOOD


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:21 PM~16096673
> *NOMBRE BOILER ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS CUT THE FRAME ON THE BACK SO YOU CAN BEND IT AND THEN CUT IT ON THE FRONT AND EXTEND IT AND YOU GOOD
> *


IF ITS THAT EASY WHY DONT YOU DO IT YOUR STILL HITTING 6OS


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:21 PM~16096673
> *NOMBRE BOILER ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS CUT THE FRAME ON THE BACK SO YOU CAN BEND IT AND THEN CUT IT ON THE FRONT AND EXTEND IT AND YOU GOOD
> *



SABES QUE AHI TE VEO YA TUBISTE TUS 5 MIN DE FAMA NOS VEMOS EN EL HOP PIT :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:20 PM~16096655
> *ES QUE YO NO ESTOY ACOSTUNBRADO A PEGARLE A CARROS TAN LLENOS DE PESO.
> 
> SI  NO MAL RECUERDO ESE CARRO EN EL PICNIC DE MAJESTIX  SE QUEBRO EN DOS EL CHASIS DEL PESO QUE TRAIA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


QUE RARO PORQUE TU NO LO PUDISTE PEGAR CUANDO TE DIJIMOS Y CESAR SI LO PUDO HACER PEGAR DESPUES DE QUE LO CHECKASTE TODO SO NO SE CUAL PESO HABLAS YA NI TE ACUERDAS QUE NO TENIA NADA MASQUE BATERIAS QUE RARO AHORA SI TE QUIERES RESPALDAR CON PENDEJADAS PUES SIGUE CON ESO SOLO DI COMO TE LO PREGUNTE HACE TIEMPO CUANTO PESO TENIA EL TOMB RAIDER SI TAN CABRON ERES TU LO AS DE HABER VISTO PARA HABLAR Y EL 4U2ENVY TAMBIEN OH EL DE MI CARNAL TAMBIEN EL MIO SI TUS CALCULOS SON COMO LO DICES


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:23 PM~16096689
> *IF ITS THAT EASY WHY DONT YOU DO IT YOUR STILL HITTING 6OS
> *


TU QUIERES QUE MI CARRO NO TENGA DEFENSAS Y EL MOTOR NO SEA EL QUE VIENE EN EL CARRO O QUE ESTE BANANA NO ESTAS MUY EQUIBOCADO LOS CARROS QUE YO AGO ESTAN COMPLETOS Y COMO BIENEN AL TALLER


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:47 PM~16096366
> *HORA  YO DIRIA  MESES ANOS POR QUE  TODAVIA ESTOYESPERANDO TU SHOP CALL.
> 
> Y NO MAMES SI SOLO TE FALTARAN LAS POMPAS DE ATRAS YA SE LAS UBIERAS  QUITADO  A TU YONKE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ya esta bien contento que iba a conoser al amigo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:17 PM~16096622
> *SEE THERES DIFFERENCE THERES POWER =FLYS UP AS FOR YOURS WEIGHT=FLOATING REACH THE 100S WITH OUT FLOATING SEE IF YOUR SHIT STAYS INTACT BUT OF COURSE YOU WOULDNT KNOW ABOUT THAT YOU STILL IN THE 80S AND IM GIVING CREDIT
> *


AND WHERE U AT???, I BEEN WAITING , NOBODY PULLS UP,


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:27 PM~16096716
> *:biggrin:
> SABES QUE  AHI TE VEO YA TUBISTE TUS 5 MIN DE FAMA NOS VEMOS EN EL HOP PIT :biggrin:
> *


5 MINUTOS DE FAMA CUANDO VOI A LUGARES CON MI CARRO Y EL DE MI CARNAL CASI TODO EL ANO FUI Y TU LE TUBISTE MIEDO A LOS DE K.C. Y SACASTE UNA ESCUSA PORQUE SABIAS QUE SE QUEDABAN ATORADOS CUANDO NOSOTROS NO Y NOS APARECIMOS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:30 PM~16096752
> *TU QUIERES QUE MI CARRO NO TENGA DEFENSAS Y EL MOTOR NO SEA EL QUE VIENE EN EL CARRO O QUE ESTE BANANA NO ESTAS MUY EQUIBOCADO LOS CARROS QUE YO AGO ESTAN COMPLETOS Y COMO BIENEN AL TALLER
> *


nosotros nos gusta jugar no llorar .tu nomas trailo o seme olvido que no se quede atorado


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:33 PM~16096769
> *AND WHERE U AT???, I BEEN WAITING , NOBODY PULLS UP,
> *


DAMM MAYBE CAUSE THE CAR GETS STUCK I HEARD YOURS DID TOO BUT YOU STILL SHOW UP MAN


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:34 PM~16096778
> *nosotros nos gusta jugar  no llorar  .tu nomas trailo    o seme olvido que no se quede atorado
> *


HERE HE COMES TO SAVE THE DAY UNDER DOG :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:21 PM~16096673
> *NOMBRE BOILER ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS CUT THE FRAME ON THE BACK SO YOU CAN BEND IT AND THEN CUT IT ON THE FRONT AND EXTEND IT AND YOU GOOD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , YOU ALREADY KNOW, I AINT SCARED OF THESE CATS, SON PAN COMIDO, I GOT A LIL SURPRISE FOR THEM ANYWAYS, 
ITS CALLED , (THE SOUTHSIDE KILLER) :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:33 PM~16096769
> *AND WHERE U AT???, I BEEN WAITING , NOBODY PULLS UP,
> *


es chistoso como abalas del camarada i ora lo andas mamando :0 pero cada quien su onda


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:35 PM~16096785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , YOU ALREADY KNOW, I AINT SCARED OF THESE CATS, SON PAN COMIDO, I GOT A LIL SURPRISE FOR THEM ANYWAYS,
> ITS CALLED , (THE SOUTHSIDE KILLER) :biggrin:
> *


DAMM LIKE THAT BUT TOO BAD THEY NEED TO SEE PICS SO IT AINT TRUE LIKE MY DREAM CAR LOL :biggrin: :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:28 PM~16096737
> *QUE RARO PORQUE TU NO LO PUDISTE PEGAR CUANDO TE DIJIMOS Y CESAR SI LO PUDO HACER PEGAR DESPUES DE QUE LO CHECKASTE TODO SO NO SE CUAL PESO HABLAS YA NI TE ACUERDAS QUE NO TENIA NADA MASQUE BATERIAS QUE RARO AHORA SI TE QUIERES RESPALDAR CON PENDEJADAS PUES SIGUE CON ESO SOLO DI COMO TE LO PREGUNTE HACE TIEMPO CUANTO PESO TENIA EL TOMB RAIDER SI TAN CABRON ERES TU LO AS DE HABER VISTO PARA HABLAR Y EL 4U2ENVY TAMBIEN OH EL DE MI CARNAL TAMBIEN EL MIO SI TUS CALCULOS SON COMO LO DICES
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Dec 26 2009, 06:33 PM~16096258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no el chipper esta agarrandpo power [pal el hlc picnic


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:20 PM~16096655
> *ES QUE YO NO ESTOY ACOSTUNBRADO A PEGARLE A CARROS TAN LLENOS DE PESO.
> 
> SI  NO MAL RECUERDO ESE CARRO EN EL PICNIC DE MAJESTIX  SE QUEBRO EN DOS EL CHASIS DEL PESO QUE TRAIA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


otro boiler :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:35 PM~16096785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , YOU ALREADY KNOW, I AINT SCARED OF THESE CATS, SON PAN COMIDO, I GOT A LIL SURPRISE FOR THEM ANYWAYS,
> ITS CALLED , (THE SOUTHSIDE KILLER) :biggrin:
> *


PINCHE BOILER HANDAS HABLANDO DE MI GUEY NO AHI PEDO I DONT CARE 
Y HASTA DE MAMADOR PERO AQUI EL UNICO QUE HANDA DE SUPERHEROE ES EL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:36 PM~16096787
> *es chistoso como abalas del camarada i ora lo andas mamando    :0  pero cada quien su onda
> *


Y TU MAMAS AL TONIO, :biggrin: comprale casa :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 26 2009, 07:37 PM~16096795
> *andaba en tu barrio earlier guey
> 
> 
> *


ese milagro que andabas en el barrio delos pobres :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:39 PM~16096809
> *Y TU MAMAS AL TONIO,  :biggrin: comprale casa :biggrin:
> *


HASTA UN HOTEL O UN EDIFICIO :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 26 2009, 08:59 PM~16096464
> *how about i donate these nuts in yo mouth...
> 
> o wait, think that christmas tranny already did
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:38 PM~16096805
> *PINCHE BOILER HANDAS HABLANDO DE MI GUEY NO AHI PEDO I DONT CARE
> Y HASTA DE MAMADOR PERO AQUI EL UNICO QUE HANDA DE SUPERHEROE ES EL
> *


nah, tienen coraje desde ase mucho tiempo, porque saben que yo y irving customs no la llevamos atoda madre, y les da envidia a estos changos, pero si lla savemos quien es el super hero, pero ni con su zuperhero, me puden ganar, se estan quebrando el cerebro :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:39 PM~16096818
> *HASTA UN HOTEL O UN EDIFICIO :biggrin:
> *


una hacienda tambien :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:38 PM~16096805
> *PINCHE BOILER HANDAS HABLANDO DE MI GUEY NO AHI PEDO I DONT CARE
> Y HASTA DE MAMADOR PERO AQUI EL UNICO QUE HANDA DE SUPERHEROE ES EL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no te aguites homie nomas es la berdad :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:42 PM~16096836
> *nah, tienen coraje desde ase mucho tiempo, porque saben que yo y irving customs no la llevamos atoda madre, y les da envidia a estos changos, pero si lla savemos quien es el super hero, pero ni con su zuperhero, me puden ganar, se estan quebrando el cerebro :biggrin:
> *


NO AHI PEDO DONT WORRY ABOUT THIS GUYS AND NEVER WILL ESTE CAMARADA ROBERT WAS DOING ALOT BETER BEFORE AND NOW I GUESS HE IS NOT PAYING ENOUGH CAUSE HIS CARS DONT WORK WHEN THEY HAVE TO


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:42 PM~16096836
> *nah, tienen coraje desde ase mucho tiempo, porque saben que yo y irving customs no la llevamos atoda madre, y les da envidia a estos changos, pero si lla savemos quien es el super hero, pero ni con su zuperhero, me puden ganar, se estan quebrando el cerebro :biggrin:
> *


no lo muerdas :roflmao: se ba a enojar tu matador tony :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:39 PM~16096817
> *ese milagro que andabas en el barrio delos pobres :biggrin:
> *


tenia miedo que me fuera a salir el pinchi mario almada con la aka y su 4x4 lowriders :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > IS THAT RIGTH MAYBE HIGHER BUT STILL STUCK VIDEO OR IT AINT TRUE PIC DONT PROVE SHIT THAT CAR IS STUCK
> > [/quote
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:43 PM~16096850
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: no te aguites homie nomas es la berdad :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MIRA HOMIE I DONT GO WITH THAT SHIT HE SAID SHE SAID THATS GIRL TALK NOT HERE YOU GOT ANYTHING JUST SAY IT TO ME DONT HAVE TO BE HIDING LIKE I SAID BEFORE I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU I SEEN YOU BUT THATS IT AND I HAVE MET BOILER AND HIS 1 MEN TEAM


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:42 PM~16096836
> *nah, tienen coraje desde ase mucho tiempo, porque saben que yo y irving customs no la llevamos atoda madre, y les da envidia a estos changos, pero si lla savemos quien es el super hero, pero ni con su zuperhero, me puden ganar, se estan quebrando el cerebro :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 26 2009, 07:45 PM~16096859
> *tenia miedo que me fuera a salir el pinchi mario almada con la aka y su 4x4 lowriders  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: mario almada, rambo mexicano,


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 26 2009, 07:45 PM~16096859
> *tenia miedo que me fuera a salir el pinchi mario almada con la aka y su 4x4 lowriders  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no bales berga :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:46 PM~16096872
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *



SI NOS ESTAMOS QUEBRANDO EL CERBRO PARA VER COMO PEGAMOS 82 PULGADAS Y EN EL MAGNET :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:44 PM~16096854
> *NO AHI PEDO DONT WORRY ABOUT THIS GUYS AND NEVER WILL ESTE CAMARADA ROBERT WAS DOING ALOT BETER BEFORE AND NOW I GUESS HE IS NOT PAYING ENOUGH CAUSE HIS CARS DONT WORK WHEN THEY HAVE TO
> *


THAT IS SAD, HE WAS DOING GOOD :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:48 PM~16096887
> *SI NOS ESTAMOS QUEBRANDO EL CERBRO PARA VER COMO PEGAMOS 82 PULGADAS Y EN EL MAGNET :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SI MI CARRO PEGO 82, ENTONCES EL DE BIG BROWN, PEGA 76 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:45 PM~16096860
> *puro yonke, , a $200 dollar yunk car with hydros, then they call it a hopper,
> ya valio verga :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i bien que el yonke te metio la berga ese dia :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:47 PM~16096883
> *no bales berga  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: ya esta el chipper va a ir al HLC picnic manejando en 13ss aver si no hay lodo si no me prestats las llantas :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: latinkustoms4ever, switches4life, rollin-hard, 713Lowriderboy, G-Bodyman, Screenz, AT1in2009, [email protected], streetshow, 84 BLAZER, project 79, hoppers4life

HOW WAS YALLS CHRISTMAS GUYS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:49 PM~16096897
> *SI MI CARRO PEGO 82, ENTONCES EL DE BIG BROWN, PEGA 76 :biggrin:
> *


no mames en tu cara 85 o ya sete olvido :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:34 PM~16096779
> *DAMM MAYBE CAUSE THE CAR GETS STUCK I HEARD YOURS DID TOO BUT YOU STILL SHOW UP MAN
> *


yeah , the car got stuck the first time, but because i was easy on the switch, and people wanted to take pics with the car, 
the second time the car came back down


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:51 PM~16096922
> *yeah , the car got stuck the first time, but because i was easy on  the switch, and people wanted to take pics with the car,
> the second time the car came back down
> *


YEAH I SAW IT ON THE VIDEO I AINT TRIPING BUT WAS STILL THERE :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:50 PM~16096905
> *i bien que el yonke te metio  la berga ese dia :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


y te la meti mas duro en los magnificos, y todavia te duele, lol


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:53 PM~16096936
> *y te la meti mas duro en los magnificos, y todavia te duele, lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:46 PM~16096865
> *MIRA HOMIE I DONT GO WITH THAT SHIT HE SAID SHE SAID THATS GIRL TALK NOT HERE YOU GOT ANYTHING JUST SAY IT TO ME DONT HAVE TO BE HIDING LIKE I SAID BEFORE I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU I SEEN YOU BUT THATS IT AND I HAVE MET BOILER AND HIS 1 MEN TEAM
> *


mira homie tuandas ablando que mis mangeras tu ni estabas ayi nomas agarra la onda la persona que tte esta dando la imformasion esta mal tu piensa lo que tu quieras  en veses cambian las cosas


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:53 PM~16096936
> *y te la meti mas duro en los magnificos, y todavia te duele, lol
> *


COCHINO :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:53 PM~16096935
> *YEAH I SAW IT ON THE VIDEO I AINT TRIPING BUT WAS STILL THERE :biggrin:
> *


true, dnt know what happen to all of those famous so called hoppers :dunno:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:49 PM~16096897
> *SI MI CARRO PEGO 82, ENTONCES EL DE BIG BROWN, PEGA 76 :biggrin:
> *



TU NO ENTIENDES O QUE TIENES EN EL CERBRO LOS CARROS NO PEGARON , CUANDO ESTAN EL EL BUMPER . :uh: 


NI DICES NIMADRES POR QUE SABES QUE NO LES GANAS. : :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:54 PM~16096947
> *mira homie  tuandas ablando que mis mangeras tu ni estabas ayi nomas agarra la onda la persona que tte esta dando la imformasion esta mal tu piensa lo que tu quieras   en veses cambian  las cosas
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:53 PM~16096936
> *y te la meti mas duro en los magnificos, y todavia te duele, lol
> *


osi te regalaron 5 pulgadas cada show tienes que llevar loa mismos jueses :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:54 PM~16096947
> *mira homie  tuandas ablando que mis mangeras tu ni estabas ayi nomas agarra la onda la persona que tte esta dando la imformasion esta mal tu piensa lo que tu quieras   en veses cambian  las cosas
> *


YO NI ESTOY HABLANDO DE TU CARRO SO TU PON MAS ATENCION


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:55 PM~16096960
> *TU NO ENTIENDES O QUE TIENES EN EL CERBRO LOS CARROS NO PEGARON , CUANDO ESTAN EL EL BUMPER . :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


tu nomas dime cuando esten listos, yo voy para alla, lla le dije al brown, pero se culea,


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:55 PM~16096965
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


BOILER IF THE CAR DOES NOT HIT THE BUMPER MEANS YOU DIDNT BEAT IT OK WHY DONT YOU NOT UNDERSTAND THAT


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:55 PM~16096965
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


esto es serio sin mamadas enfernte de tu cara me trono una bateria tu eres la persona que anda moviendo la boca de mis mangeras si enfrente de ti trono la bateria


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:55 PM~16096966
> *:biggrin:
> osi te regalaron 5 pulgadas  cada show tienes que llevar loa mismos jueses  :biggrin:
> *


no te procupes, para la otra no va aver controversia, con lo que le ise temprano,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:58 PM~16096979
> *BOILER IF THE CAR DOES NOT HIT THE BUMPER MEANS YOU DIDNT BEAT IT OK WHY DONT YOU NOT UNDERSTAND THAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no entiendo razones, soy un sonso


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:58 PM~16096983
> *esto es serio  sin mamadas    enfernte de tu cara  me trono una bateria  tu eres la persona  que anda moviendo la boca de mis mangeras  si enfrente de ti trono la bateria
> *


Y SIGUES CON TU CARRO YO NO ESTOY HABLANDO DE TU CARRO


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:59 PM~16096992
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no entiendo razones, soy un sonso
> *


MENOS MAL QUE LO ENTIENDES PORQUE SI NO TE LO TENIA QUE EXPLICAR LOL :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 07:58 PM~16096983
> *esto es serio  sin mamadas    enfernte de tu cara  me trono una bateria  tu eres la persona  que anda moviendo la boca de mis mangeras  si enfrente de ti trono la bateria
> *


awww, ...chingao, con tanta mala suerte , yo ya hubiera tirado ese carro al yonke :biggrin: 
EXCUSAS, EXCUSAS, EXCUSAS :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:01 PM~16097009
> *awww, ...chingao, con tanta mala suerte , yo ya hubiera tirado ese carro al yonke :biggrin:
> EXCUSAS, EXCUSAS, EXCUSAS :biggrin:
> *


NO MANCHES TE PASAS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 07:59 PM~16096995
> *Y SIGUES CON TU CARRO YO NO ESTOY HABLANDO DE TU CARRO
> *


PIERDES EL TIEMPO CAMARADA, ESTE GUEY NO FUE A LA ESCUELA :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:57 PM~16096971
> *tu nomas dime cuando esten listos, yo voy para alla, lla le dije al brown, pero se culea,
> *



POS VENTE MANANA NO MAS NO TE CULEEES COMO LA VES DEL NORTH SIDE DONDE NOMAS VISTE EL CARRO DEL BROWN Y TE ESCONDISTE.


YA HACE FALTA PONERTE EN TU LUGAR PARA QUE COMIENSES DE NUEVO A PREGUNTARNOS SI VAMOS A IR AL SHOW O NO PARA IR TU.

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:02 PM~16097017
> *NO MANCHES TE PASAS
> *


Y LO PEOR DE TODO, SU CARRO DICE ., (NO EXCUSES), EN EL TRUNK :uh: :uh: 
LOL


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:01 PM~16097009
> *awww, ...chingao, con tanta mala suerte , yo ya hubiera tirado ese carro al yonke :biggrin:
> EXCUSAS, EXCUSAS, EXCUSAS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: muy pronto :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:03 PM~16097027
> *POS VENTE MANANA  NO MAS NO TE CULEEES COMO LA VES  DEL NORTH SIDE DONDE  NOMAS VISTE EL CARRO DEL BROWN Y TE ESCONDISTE.
> YA HACE FALTA PONERTE EN TU LUGAR PARA QUE COMIENSES DE NUEVO A PREGUNTARNOS SI VAMOS A IR AL SHOW O NO PARA IR TU.
> 
> ...


es culo no ba :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:03 PM~16097027
> *POS VENTE MANANA  NO MAS NO TE CULEEES COMO LA VES  DEL NORTH SIDE DONDE  NOMAS VISTE EL CARRO DEL BROWN Y TE ESCONDISTE.
> YA HACE FALTA PONERTE EN TU LUGAR PARA QUE COMIENSES DE NUEVO A PREGUNTARNOS SI VAMOS A IR AL SHOW O NO PARA IR TU.
> 
> ...


NO SERA ALREVES, SE ME ANDAN ESCONDIENDO, LOS ESTUBE ESPERANDO EL FIN DE SEMANA PASADO, PERO NO SHOW :dunno:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:07 PM~16097050
> *NO SERA ALREVES, SE ME ANDAN ESCONDIENDO, LOS ESTUBE ESPERANDO EL FIN DE SEMANA PASADO, PERO NO SHOW :dunno:
> *


EL CARRO NO ES DE EL EL DUENO NO LE DIO CHANCE DE SACARLO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

YA PONTE A CARGAR TUS BATTERIAS GUEY PORQUE SI NO YA BALIO :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 09:06 PM~16097043
> *es culo no ba :0
> *


 YA SE GUEY ES CULO Y NO VA ALA GERRA , YA SABES CUANDO SALGAMOS DE NUEVO VA HACER LO DE SIEMPRE.........


PREGUNTAR QUIEN ESTA EN EL SHOW, PARA IR O NO SI NO HAY NADIE COMO AHIROTA AHI VA A ESTAR Y SI HAY ALGUIEN SOLO VA A IR A VER .


YA TE LA SABES YA DEJALO ASI YA LE MANDE UNA MOIVACION EXTRA CON LA FOTO DEL HOPPER A LOS ENVIDIOSOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:09 PM~16097073
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YA NI LA HACES GUYE TE PASAS


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 26 2009, 08:10 PM~16097078
> *:nicoderm:  :wow:
> *


QUE ONDA CHAMUCO :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:08 PM~16097065
> *EL CARRO NO ES DE EL EL DUENO NO LE DIO CHANCE DE SACARLO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ,LO SOSPECHABA DESDE UN PRINCIPIO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:10 PM~16097080
> *YA NI LA HACES GUYE TE PASAS
> *


 :biggrin: , I HAVE A BETTER ONE,


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:09 PM~16097073
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


82 i le falta chingos para que pegue bumper :biggrin: fue tu dia de suerte


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:10 PM~16097076
> *:
> 
> YA SE GUEY  ES CULO Y NO VA ALA GERRA , YA SABES  CUANDO SALGAMOS DE NUEVO VA HACER LO DE SIEMPRE.........
> ...


NO GUEY, USTEDES AN SIDO LOS CULOS, Y YA SE LES ACABO EL ANO,


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:08 PM~16097065
> *EL CARRO NO ES DE EL EL DUENO NO LE DIO CHANCE DE SACARLO
> *


 LO DICES POR EXPERIENCIA POR QUE EL SAM YA NO LES PRESTA EL CARRO.

Y SI NO ES ASI ES POR QUE EL CARRO NO ESTA PEGANDO NADA SIGO ESPERANDO TU VIDEO DE ALGUN YONKE QUE PASE DE 85 HECHO POR TI . :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:14 PM~16097114
> *NO GUEY, USTEDES AN SIDO LOS CULOS, Y YA SE LES ACABO EL ANO,
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 08:13 PM~16097109
> *:biggrin:
> 82  i le falta chingos para que pegue bumper      :biggrin:  fue tu dia de suerte
> *


NO MAMES, 81, Y LE FALTO BIEN POQUITO PARA PEGAR EL BUMPER, YO LO TENGO EN VIDEO  ,


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:14 PM~16097114
> *NO GUEY, USTEDES AN SIDO LOS CULOS, Y YA SE LES ACABO EL ANO,
> *



NO TE PREOCUPES YA ESTA OTRO NUEVO , FUE SOLO UN SHOW , PERO ESTE ANO NOSOTROS FUIMOS COMO A TRES Y NUNCA TE VIMOS.

COMO SEA HAY TE GUACHO PRONTO Y HABER QUE DICES CUANDO VEAS AL LINCONL EN EL BUMPER .

ALGUNA EXCUSA HABRA COMO DE COSTUMBRE :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

ay los guacho bola de jotos  estubo bueno el cotoreo


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:15 PM~16097125
> *LO DICES POR EXPERIENCIA POR QUE EL SAM YA NO LES PRESTA EL CARRO.
> 
> Y SI NO ES ASI ES POR QUE EL CARRO NO ESTA PEGANDO NADA  SIGO ESPERANDO TU VIDEO DE ALGUN YONKE QUE PASE DE 85 HECHO POR TI . :biggrin:
> *


ESE CARRO YA LO TIRAMOS YA HASTA ESTAMOS HACIENDO OTRO PARA REGRESAR A LO QUE ERA ANTES CROMADO Y TODO COMO ESTABA LIMPIESITO EL CHASIS TODO MANDADO A LA VERGA QUE ME DECIAS HACERLE LAS COSAS YA LO TIRAMOS Y NO TE PREOCUPES QUE AHI BIENE OTRO MONTE DE CON EL SAM SON HACERLE LAS MAMADAS EN EL CHASIS COMO TU Y CORRIENDO CON MADRES LE QUITAMOS TODO TUS PINCHES BATERIAS QUE NO VALIAN MADRE Y LA SUSPENCION TE UBIERA MANDADO UNA FOTO DE CUANDO LO ESTABA DESMADRANDO PERO TE MANDO UNA CON EL NUEVO CHASIS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 08:19 PM~16097159
> *ay  los guacho  bola  de jotos     estubo bueno el cotoreo
> *


YA SE , DE SEGURO, VAS A CASAR RANAS SALVAJES CON TU METRALLETA :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

TE LO VOI A DEMOSTRAR QUE LIMPIO PEGANDO MAS QUE LOS 80 CROMADO Y TODO YA VERAS


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:22 PM~16097180
> *YA SE , DE SEGURO, VAS A CASAR RANAS SALVAJES CON TU METRALLETA :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TARIA BIEN LAS ANCAS DE RANA QUE NO :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:21 PM~16097170
> *ESE CARRO YA LO TIRAMOS YA HASTA ESTAMOS HACIENDO OTRO PARA REGRESAR A LO QUE ERA ANTES CROMADO Y TODO COMO ESTABA LIMPIESITO EL CHASIS TODO MANDADO A LA VERGA QUE ME DECIAS HACERLE LAS COSAS YA LO TIRAMOS Y NO TE PREOCUPES QUE AHI BIENE OTRO MONTE DE CON EL SAM SON HACERLE LAS MAMADAS EN EL CHASIS COMO TU Y CORRIENDO CON MADRES LE QUITAMOS TODO TUS PINCHES BATERIAS QUE NO VALIAN MADRE Y LA SUSPENCION TE UBIERA MANDADO UNA FOTO DE CUANDO LO ESTABA DESMADRANDO PERO TE MANDO UNA CON EL NUEVO CHASIS
> *


 :0 :0 YO SE EXACTAMENTE DE LO QUE HABLAS, PURA SUSPENCION DE TRANSFORMERS :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:22 PM~16097184
> *TE LO VOI A DEMOSTRAR QUE LIMPIO PEGANDO MAS QUE LOS 80 CROMADO Y TODO YA VERAS
> *


Y CON 13S NO YANTAS DE TRAILA O DE TROKA COMO LAS 205 QUE TE GUSTA USAR


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:21 PM~16097170
> *ESE CARRO YA LO TIRAMOS YA HASTA ESTAMOS HACIENDO OTRO PARA REGRESAR A LO QUE ERA ANTES CROMADO Y TODO COMO ESTABA LIMPIESITO EL CHASIS TODO MANDADO A LA VERGA QUE ME DECIAS HACERLE LAS COSAS YA LO TIRAMOS Y NO TE PREOCUPES QUE AHI BIENE OTRO MONTE DE CON EL SAM SON HACERLE LAS MAMADAS EN EL CHASIS COMO TU Y CORRIENDO CON MADRES LE QUITAMOS TODO TUS PINCHES BATERIAS QUE NO VALIAN MADRE Y LA SUSPENCION TE UBIERA MANDADO UNA FOTO DE CUANDO LO ESTABA DESMADRANDO PERO TE MANDO UNA CON EL NUEVO CHASIS
> *



PUES OJALA ESTA VES SI PEGE POR QUE LA VEZ PASADO YO TUVE QUE VENIR A ENSENARLE Y A PONERLO EN EL BUMPER.

PORQUE USTEDES TENIAN MUCHOS MECES Y NO LO PUDIERON HACER.

PRO QUE EL CROMO NO HACE QUE LOS CARROS PEGEN SI ESO ES LO QUE TU CRESSSS.


MEJOR ACEPTALO NO PUDIERON CON EL CARRO FUE MUCHA TECNOLOGIA PARA USTEDES.


SIEMPRE QUE LO SACABAN SE QUEBRO EL BALL JOINT , YA MERO ETC.

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:23 PM~16097190
> *TARIA BIEN LAS ANCAS DE RANA QUE NO  :biggrin:
> *


TIENE UN TRAJE DE SOLDADO, Y SE METE AL AGUA, AGARRA LAS RANAS DE SORPRESA


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:24 PM~16097193
> *:0  :0  YO SE EXACTAMENTE DE LO QUE HABLAS, PURA SUSPENCION DE TRANSFORMERS :biggrin:
> *


SI GUEY HASTA LE DECIAMOS MEGATRON NO MAMES PINCHES CAGADAS COMO ESAS NO BUELVEN A SALIR DEL SHOP DE ESO ME ENCARGO YO :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:24 PM~16097203
> *Y CON 13S NO YANTAS DE TRAILA O DE TROKA COMO LAS 205 QUE TE GUSTA USAR
> *


 OJALA POR QUE ASI DIJO EL CIEGO Y NUNCA VIO, SIGO ESPERANDO YA ES OTRO ANO ESPERO QUE EN ESTE SI PUEDAS CON ESE CARRO....... :biggrin: 

DESDE AHITA YA SE QUE NO VAS A PODER POR TUS LLANTAS 13SSSSSSSSSS


SOLO TE SIRVEN PARA LOS 60SSS QUE TU PEGAS


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:25 PM~16097212
> *TIENE UN TRAJE DE SOLDADO, Y SE METE AL AGUA, AGARRA LAS RANAS DE SORPRESA
> *



TU NO LAS AGARRAS LAS MONTAS PERO CON CUIDADO POR QUE TE PUEDEN COMER ENTERO :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:25 PM~16097208
> *PUES OJALA ESTA VES SI PEGE POR QUE LA VEZ PASADO YO TUVE QUE VENIR A ENSENARLE Y A PONERLO EN EL BUMPER.
> 
> PORQUE USTEDES TENIAN MUCHOS MECES Y NO LO PUDIERON HACER.
> ...


DICES Y EL CROMO NO LOS HACEN QUE PEGEN PERO A COMO SE MIRAN CONMADRES CUANDO ESTAN EN EL AIRE COMO EL CARRO DEL BOILER ESTA CON MADRES Y ESA DEFENSA DE TU LINCOLN DONDE QUEDO YA NO LE QUEDO DEPERDIS DESPISTALA COMO YO LE HIZE AL MONTECARLO CON SU RESPECTIVO SOPORTE DEL RADIADOR Y TODO LO QUE NECESITA
Y COMO DICES QUE LO PUSISTE EN EL BUMPER SI CON LOS BRAZOS ENMEDIO DE LA CARROSERIA ES MAS FACIL PERO QUE NO SE TE OLVIDE QUE SI LO LAKEAS MUCHO SE QUEDA ATORADO :0 :0 :biggrin: SUERTE Y QUE JALE BIEN PORQUE EL DE NOSOTROS LO BA HACER YA LO BERAS LASTIMA QUE NO PUEDO PONER FOTOS PORQUE LLORARIAS Y QUE LE PASO A LA 59 TE LA QUITARON O QUE YA TE REGRESARON EL CHASIS DE TU TALLER


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:26 PM~16097217
> *SI GUEY HASTA LE DECIAMOS MEGATRON NO MAMES PINCHES CAGADAS COMO ESAS NO BUELVEN A SALIR DEL SHOP DE ESO ME ENCARGO YO :biggrin:
> *



MEJOPR ENCARGATE DE HACER BRINCAR UN CARRO ALTO QUE DE BUENA SOLDADURA NO BRIONCAN.


Y AHORA DE QUIEN COPIASTE LA SUSPENCION LA VES PASADA FUE UNA MEXCLA DE BLACK MAGIC Y EL HAPPY TE ACUERDAD QUE TU ME DIJISTE ESO.

FUERON TUS PALABRAS O YA SE TE OLVIDO ESO.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:28 PM~16097233
> *OJALA POR QUE ASI DIJO EL CIEGO Y NUNCA VIO,  SIGO ESPERANDO YA ES OTRO ANO ESPERO QUE EN ESTE  SI PUEDAS CON ESE CARRO....... :biggrin:
> 
> DESDE AHITA YA SE QUE NO VAS A PODER  POR TUS LLANTAS 13SSSSSSSSSS
> ...


OH AHORA SON PARA LOS SECENTA QUE LE PASO A LOS 30 YA NO HAY O ESQUE TE ENSENE QUE PASO LOS 30 Y AHORA SON LOS SESENTA QUIEN TE ENTIENDE CHINGAO NO TE ENTIENDO AVESES


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:32 PM~16097254
> *DICES Y EL CROMO NO LOS HACEN QUE PEGEN PERO A COMO SE MIRAN CONMADRES CUANDO ESTAN EN EL AIRE COMO EL CARRO DEL BOILER ESTA CON MADRES Y ESA DEFENSA DE TU LINCOLN DONDE QUEDO YA NO LE QUEDO DEPERDIS DESPISTALA COMO YO LE HIZE AL MONTECARLO CON SU RESPECTIVO SOPORTE DEL RADIADOR Y TODO LO QUE NECESITA
> Y COMO DICES QUE LO PUSISTE EN EL BUMPER SI CON LOS BRAZOS ENMEDIO DE LA CARROSERIA ES MAS FACIL PERO QUE NO SE TE OLVIDE QUE SI LO LAKEAS MUCHO SE QUEDA ATORADO :0  :0  :biggrin: SUERTE Y QUE JALE BIEN PORQUE EL DE NOSOTROS LO BA HACER YA LO BERAS LASTIMA QUE NO PUEDO PONER FOTOS PORQUE LLORARIAS Y QUE LE PASO A LA 59 TE LA QUITARON O QUE YA TE REGRESARON EL CHASIS DE TU TALLER
> *



NO YA LA ESTAN PINTANDO YA PRONTO TE MANDO LAS FOTOS Y VA ASER CANDY NO MACO PAINT COMO LA DE TU YONKE.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:34 PM~16097264
> *MEJOPR ENCARGATE DE HACER BRINCAR UN CARRO ALTO QUE DE BUENA SOLDADURA  NO BRIONCAN.
> Y AHORA DE QUIEN COPIASTE LA SUSPENCION LA VES PASADA FUE UNA MEXCLA DE BLACK MAGIC Y EL HAPPY  TE ACUERDAD QUE TU ME DIJISTE ESO.
> 
> ...


MIL VESES DE ELLOS QUE DE LAS TUYAS QUE PARECEN ESCALERAS DE BOMBEROS CON TODOS ESOS CRUZADOS Y DIFERENTES DIFERENCIALES CON DECIRTE QUE TUBE QUE REHACER EL DIFERENCIAL DEL 63 DEL VATO DE LA CORINA PRQUE ESTABA DE LA CHINGADA AHI TE MANDO LAS FOTOS LUEGO YA HASTA LO CROMARON HIZE TRAILING ARMS NUEVOS PORQUE TAMBIEN ESTABAN FEOS Y UN WISH BONE NADAMAS NO QUISE ACABAR EL CHASIS PORQUE ESTABA MUY MAL Y NO LO QUIZE BOLVER A HACER PERO CHENCO LO TERMINO


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:32 PM~16097254
> *DICES Y EL CROMO NO LOS HACEN QUE PEGEN PERO A COMO SE MIRAN CONMADRES CUANDO ESTAN EN EL AIRE COMO EL CARRO DEL BOILER ESTA CON MADRES Y ESA DEFENSA DE TU LINCOLN DONDE QUEDO YA NO LE QUEDO DEPERDIS DESPISTALA COMO YO LE HIZE AL MONTECARLO CON SU RESPECTIVO SOPORTE DEL RADIADOR Y TODO LO QUE NECESITA
> Y COMO DICES QUE LO PUSISTE EN EL BUMPER SI CON LOS BRAZOS ENMEDIO DE LA CARROSERIA ES MAS FACIL PERO QUE NO SE TE OLVIDE QUE SI LO LAKEAS MUCHO SE QUEDA ATORADO :0  :0  :biggrin: SUERTE Y QUE JALE BIEN PORQUE EL DE NOSOTROS LO BA HACER YA LO BERAS LASTIMA QUE NO PUEDO PONER FOTOS PORQUE LLORARIAS Y QUE LE PASO A LA 59 TE LA QUITARON O QUE YA TE REGRESARON EL CHASIS DE TU TALLER
> *



LLORARIA PERO DE RISA , MEJOR PON ALGUNA FOTO POR QUE DE PURO BLA BLA YA ME CANSE POR MAS DE UN ANO


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:36 PM~16097274
> *NO YA LA ESTAN PINTANDO YA PRONTO TE MANDO LAS FOTOS Y VA ASER CANDY  NO MACO PAINT COMO LA DE TU YONKE.
> *


PUES AMI ME DIJO EL DUENO DIFERENTE QUE HASTA DE TU CHANGARRO ME PLATICO LO SIENTO MUCHO NO LE DECEO ESO A NADIE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:36 PM~16097274
> *NO YA LA ESTAN PINTANDO YA PRONTO TE MANDO LAS FOTOS Y VA ASER CANDY  NO MACO PAINT COMO LA DE TU YONKE.
> *


NI CONOSCO AL MACO Y CANDY A MY NO ME IMPORTA PORQUE COMO TU SAVES YO NO TENGO GARAGE Y MI CARRO SE QUEDA AFUERA Y LO MANEJO MUY SEGUIDO :0 PERO LO SIENTO PORQUE TU NO SABES DE ESO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:26 PM~16097217
> *SI GUEY HASTA LE DECIAMOS MEGATRON NO MAMES PINCHES CAGADAS COMO ESAS NO BUELVEN A SALIR DEL SHOP DE ESO ME ENCARGO YO :biggrin:
> *


megatron!!!!!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:38 PM~16097293
> *MIL VESES DE ELLOS QUE DE LAS TUYAS QUE PARECEN ESCALERAS DE BOMBEROS CON TODOS ESOS CRUZADOS Y DIFERENTES DIFERENCIALES CON DECIRTE QUE TUBE QUE REHACER EL DIFERENCIAL DEL 63 DEL VATO DE LA CORINA PRQUE ESTABA DE LA CHINGADA AHI TE MANDO LAS FOTOS LUEGO YA HASTA LO CROMARON HIZE TRAILING ARMS NUEVOS PORQUE TAMBIEN ESTABAN FEOS Y UN WISH BONE NADAMAS NO QUISE ACABAR EL CHASIS PORQUE ESTABA MUY MAL Y NO LO QUIZE BOLVER A HACER PERO CHENCO LO TERMINO
> *


 LO SIENTO PERO YO NO HICE NINGUNOS BRAZOS NI WISH BONE NO SE DE QUE HABLAS.

HALGO LE TIENEN QUE HACER DE TRABAJO AL SAM PARA QUE LES DE DINERO Y NO LES CORTEN LA LUZ DEL SHOP.

:biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:39 PM~16097299
> *LLORARIA PERO DE RISA ,  MEJOR PON ALGUNA FOTO  POR QUE DE PURO BLA BLA YA ME CANSE POR MAS DE UN ANO
> *


DEVERIAS DE YORAR PORQUE LA CALIDAD DEL TRABAJO ESTA PERO DE LA CHINGADA QUE ALCABO TU RUCA ME DIJO UN DIA QUE ESTO SOLO TE HACE MAS FAMOSO SO TE ESTOY HACIENDO UNA ESTRELLA :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:43 PM~16097322
> *LO SIENTO PERO YO NO HICE NINGUNOS BRAZOS NI WISH BONE  NO SE DE QUE HABLAS.
> 
> HALGO LE TIENEN QUE HACER DE TRABAJO AL SAM PARA QUE LES DE DINERO Y NO LES CORTEN LA LUZ DEL SHOP.
> ...


FIJATE QUE NO PORQUE NO VIVIMOS DE EL COMO A TI TE CERRARON EL SHOP QUE LASTIMA O BUENO ESO ES LO QUE LE DIJIETE TU A EL


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:41 PM~16097312
> *NI CONOSCO AL MACO Y CANDY A MY NO ME IMPORTA PORQUE COMO TU SAVES YO NO TENGO GARAGE Y MI CARRO SE QUEDA AFUERA Y LO MANEJO MUY SEGUIDO :0 PERO LO SIENTO PORQUE TU NO SABES DE ESO
> *



SI COMO TRES BLOKES PARA LLEGAR AL SHOP A ESO LE LLAMAS DAILY DRIVER


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:42 PM~16097321
> *megatron!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM SE LE MIRA HASTA LA CAJUELA SIN LAS PARTES DE EL MOTOR NO ESTOY SORPRENDIDO


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:45 PM~16097334
> *SI COMO TRES BLOKES PARA LLEGAR AL SHOP A ESO LE LLAMAS DAILY DRIVER
> *


AL SHOP NO LO LLEVO PERO A FORT WORTH Y AL SONIC CON LA BANDA SI :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:43 PM~16097323
> *DEVERIAS DE YORAR PORQUE LA CALIDAD DEL TRABAJO ESTA PERO DE LA CHINGADA QUE ALCABO TU RUCA ME DIJO UN DIA QUE ESTO SOLO TE HACE MAS FAMOSO SO TE ESTOY HACIENDO UNA ESTRELLA :biggrin:
> *



SI ESTA DE LA CHINGADA YA VISTE LAS FOTOS , TU TUBISTE QUE TRAER DE NUEVO A RUBEN PARA QUE TE ENSENARA A SOLDAR.

SI SOLDA BIEN LO QUE SEA DE CADA QUIEN EL VATO TIENES BUEN MAESTRO


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 05:20 PM~16095782
> *see in 2010 no excuses "trainin day"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

god damn, been a while since i had a spanish lesson. grassy ass for sharpening up my mexican reading skills. I've learned about 10 pages of a merry go round argument. :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:46 PM~16097345
> *AL SHOP NO LO LLEVO PERO A FORT WORTH Y AL SONIC CON LA BANDA SI :biggrin:
> *


 CON LA BANDA JALANDOLO POR QUE SE QUIEBRA COMO LA VEZ DEL SHOW DE TORRES EMPIRE :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:47 PM~16097356
> *SI ESTA DE LA CHINGADA YA VISTE LAS FOTOS ,  TU TUBISTE QUE TRAER DE NUEVO A RUBEN PARA QUE TE ENSENARA A SOLDAR.
> 
> SI SOLDA BIEN LO QUE SEA DE CADA QUIEN EL VATO TIENES BUEN MAESTRO
> *


Y QUIEN DIJO QUE EL RUBEN REGRESO AHY ES DONDE ANDAS MAL EL RUBEN SIEMPRE HA SIDO UN CAMARADA NO COMO TU QUE DAS LA PUNALADA EN LA ESPALDA :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:49 PM~16097374
> *Y QUIEN DIJO QUE EL RUBEN REGRESO AHY ES DONDE ANDAS MAL EL RUBEN SIEMPRE HA SIDO UN CAMARADA NO COMO TU QUE DAS LA PUNALADA EN LA ESPALDA :0
> *



NO DECIAS QUE ERA CAMARADA CUANDO YO ESTABA AHI Y QUERIAS QUE LO CORRIERAN. :cheesy:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:48 PM~16097367
> *CON LA BANDA JALANDOLO  POR QUE SE QUIEBRA COMO LA VEZ DEL SHOW DE TORRES EMPIRE :biggrin:
> *


TU COMO VAS A TENER UNA ESCUSA SI NO TE PRESENTASTE ESQUE ESO ES LO QUE PASA CON PERSONAS COMO TU QUE SE LES CAE MUGRERO DE SUS YONKES Y YO LAS PISO CON EL MIO PERO QUE LE BAMOS A HACER NIMODO PERO YO AHI ESTUBE Y TU NI TUS LUCES :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 26 2009, 08:48 PM~16097360
> *
> *


 :nono: i dnt build junk like that


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:51 PM~16097383
> *NO DECIAS QUE ERA CAMARADA CUANDO YO ESTABA AHI Y QUERIAS QUE LO CORRIERAN. :cheesy:
> *


LO CORRIERON POR TUS MAMADAS NO POR LAS MIAS POR QUERER DEFENDERTE Y PARA QUE TE DESAPARECIERAS COMO EL MAGO QUE ERES EL MAGO DE LOS TALLERES PORQUE EN TODOS LADOS TE DESAPARECES :biggrin: :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:52 PM~16097396
> *:nono: i dnt build junk like that
> *



*Never said you would ever Boiler *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:49 PM~16097374
> *Y QUIEN DIJO QUE EL RUBEN REGRESO AHY ES DONDE ANDAS MAL EL RUBEN SIEMPRE HA SIDO UN CAMARADA NO COMO TU QUE DAS LA PUNALADA EN LA ESPALDA :0
> *



PUNALADA LA QUE NOS DIO EL CESAR CON LA FERIA QUE LE BAJO AL SAM Y NO FUE CUALQUIER FERIA.

TU BIEN SABES QUE SE EMBOLSO UN CHINGO DE FERIA FERIA MIA TUYA Y DE TODOS LOS DEL SHOP.


NADIE TRABAJA GRATIS Y DE PROMESAS .

YO DIRIA PUNALADAS LAS QUE DIO EL CESAS CON TODA LA FERIA QUE SE GUARDO. :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 08:52 PM~16097396
> *:nono: i dnt build junk like that
> *


YOU BETTER NOT GUEY CAUSE ITS HARD TO GET THEM UNSTUCK :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:20 PM~16096158
> *AUSTIN BIG "I" PROSPECT PROJECT 84 CAPRICE 2 DOOR BEING BUILT AT SOUTHSIDE BY TORRES PAINT, FRAME, CHROME SUSPENTION, INTERIOR,AND ITS GONNA BE A STREET SINGLE PUMP ON THA BUMPER....HERES A FEW OF THE FRAME
> 
> 
> ...


nice frame work :barf: :barf: :barf: 
i guess thats how yall build clean shit, 
homie please, those are shity welds


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 26 2009, 08:54 PM~16097407
> *Never said you would ever Boiler
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:53 PM~16097406
> *LO CORRIERON POR TUS MAMADAS NO POR LAS MIAS POR QUERER DEFENDERTE Y PARA QUE TE DESAPARECIERAS COMO EL MAGO QUE ERES EL MAGO DE LOS TALLERES PORQUE EN TODOS LADOS TE DESAPARECES :biggrin:  :0
> *



SI NO ME PAGAN AGUEVO QUE DESAPARESCO APOCO TU NO , YO NO SOY COMO TU QUETRABAJA GRATIS CON PROMESAS DE QUE ME VAN AYUDAR CON MI CARRO.

RECUERDAS QUE ESO DECIAS Y DE TODOS MODOS TE VENDIA LAS PARTES EL CESAR.

AYA TU YO ME DESAPARESCO SI NO HAY FERIA YO NO TRABAJO GRATIS OK


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:54 PM~16097415
> *PUNALADA LA QUE NOS DIO EL CESAR CON LA FERIA QUE LE BAJO AL SAM Y NO FUE CUALQUIER  FERIA.
> 
> TU BIEN SABES  QUE SE EMBOLSO UN CHINGO DE FERIA  FERIA  MIA TUYA Y DE TODOS LOS DEL SHOP.
> ...


ESO DICES TU QUE HASTA DE ARRASTRADO DE CONSIDERASTE Y LO MISMO ESTA PASANDO CON EL CARRO QUE ESTAS HACIENDO NO JALA CUANDO DEVES PERO QUIEN SOY YO PARA JUSGARTE Y EL CHUP CHANGE QUE TE PAGABA YO Y LA FERIA QUE TE CLAVASTE DE MI PERO AHORA EL CASAR ES EL PUNALADOR QUE MALA ONDA YA BI QUE TRAJISTE AL PETE PARA QUE TE ALLUDARA OTRAVEZ O PARA QUE TE DIJERA QUE HACER CON EL CUTTLASS O EL LINCOLN Y LUEGO QUE LO MANDASTE A COLORADO OTRAVES O PARA ATRAS A SU CASA


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 05:42 PM~16095903
> *FRANKENSTEIN LOOKING CAR NO RADIATOR SUPORT AND NOT EVEN AN ORIGINAL ENGINE :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: boy said, frankenstain lookin car, 
u hit the spot homie


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:55 PM~16097427
> *nice frame work :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> i guess thats how yall build clean shit,
> homie please, those are shity welds
> *



ERES BUENO PARA CRITICAR SOLDADURA , PERO MEJOR POR QUE NO DICES QUE TE CORRIERON DEL JALE POR QUE TU SOLDADURA NO VALIA VERGA Y NO PASABA EL EXAMEN DE RX.

Y POR ESO CASI TODO EL ANO NO TRABAJASTE ESO ME DIJERON :uh:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:57 PM~16097442
> *SI NO ME PAGAN AGUEVO QUE DESAPARESCO  APOCO TU NO , YO NO SOY COMO TU QUETRABAJA GRATIS CON PROMESAS DE QUE ME VAN AYUDAR CON MI CARRO.
> 
> RECUERDAS QUE ESO DECIAS Y DE TODOS MODOS TE VENDIA LAS PARTES  EL CESAR.
> ...


POR ESO NO TRABAJA EL CARRO QUE LE HIZISTE AL COMPA POR LA FERIA QUE MALA ONDA TAN BONITO QUE SE MIRABA PERO BUENO LO SIENTO POR EL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:53 PM~16097406
> *LO CORRIERON POR TUS MAMADAS NO POR LAS MIAS POR QUERER DEFENDERTE Y PARA QUE TE DESAPARECIERAS COMO EL MAGO QUE ERES EL MAGO DE LOS TALLERES PORQUE EN TODOS LADOS TE DESAPARECES :biggrin:  :0
> *


si te lo creo, es mago is ase magia, pero ulyimamente le anda fallando su barita magica :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:00 PM~16097462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: boy said, frankenstain lookin car,
> u hit the spot homie
> *


NOTHING BUT THE TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:02 PM~16097472
> *si te lo creo, es mago is ase magia, pero ulyimamente le anda fallando su barita magica :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 11:02 PM~16097472
> *si te lo creo, es mago is ase magia, pero ulyimamente le anda fallando su barita magica :biggrin:
> *


oye culais, why didn't you take this mambo jumbo to this topic??? :buttkick: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6273&hl=houston


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 08:55 PM~16097420
> *YOU BETTER NOT GUEY CAUSE ITS HARD TO GET THEM UNSTUCK :cheesy:
> *


ESTE GUEY PIENSA QUE SU WELDEADURA JALA CON MADRES NESESITARIA PASARLA POR EL RX PARA VER COMO ANDA SI LA MIA PASO Y SOY ELECTRICISTA LA DE EL YO NO SE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:01 PM~16097463
> *ERES BUENO PARA CRITICAR SOLDADURA , PERO MEJOR POR QUE NO DICES QUE TE CORRIERON DEL JALE POR QUE TU SOLDADURA NO VALIA VERGA  Y NO PASABA EL EXAMEN DE RX.
> 
> Y POR ESO CASI TODO EL ANO NO TRABAJASTE ESO ME DIJERON :uh:
> *


no mames, tengo mi certificado de 6g al corriente, tu no sabes de eso  
, nunca as visto una buena soldadura, avientas puros cacaguates, para la otra pudes echarle un vistaso a mi frame,


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2009, 09:03 PM~16097486
> *oye culais, why didn't you take this mambo jumbo to this topic???  :buttkick:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6273&hl=houston
> *


DAMM YOU ARE RIGHT WE SHOULD BUT TOO LATE :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone have a pump motor for sale???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 11:05 PM~16097495
> *DAMM YOU ARE RIGHT WE SHOULD BUT TOO LATE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

well hop on it quick, these pages going to get deleted of nothing but a circular argument. LOL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:04 PM~16097489
> *no mames, tengo mi certificado de 6g al corriente, tu no sabes de eso
> , nunca as visto una buena soldadura, avientas puros cacaguates, para la otra pudes echarle un vistaso a mi frame,
> *


 :0 AHI GUYE HASTA CERTIFICACION DAMM :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:02 PM~16097473
> *NOTHING BUT THE TRUE :biggrin:
> *


these foolsdnt know shit about clean work :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:04 PM~16097489
> *no mames, tengo mi certificado de 6g al corriente, tu no sabes de eso
> , nunca as visto una buena soldadura, avientas puros cacaguates, para la otra pudes echarle un vistaso a mi frame,
> *



LASTIMA DE CERTIFICADO DE SEGURO LO COMPRASTE EN TEPITO AHY DICEN QUE LOS HACEN.


OK ENTONCES QUE VAS A VENIR MANANA O QUE O TE VAS A CULEAR TE VOY A ESPERAR EL CARRO ESTA LISTO ESPERANDOTE.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:04 PM~16097489
> *no mames, tengo mi certificado de 6g al corriente, tu no sabes de eso
> , nunca as visto una buena soldadura, avientas puros cacaguates, para la otra pudes echarle un vistaso a mi frame,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2009, 09:06 PM~16097508
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> well hop on it quick, these pages going to get deleted of nothing but a circular argument.  LOL
> *


IT WILL BE FINE AS LONG AS IT'S JUST THIS LAST PAGES IS ALL GOOD NOT THE HOLE THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:07 PM~16097512
> *these foolsdnt know shit about clean work :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET HE TOUGHT ME WHAT I KNOW WITH HIS LESONS AND I NEED MORE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 11:07 PM~16097520
> *IT WILL BE FINE AS LONG AS IT'S JUST THIS LAST PAGES IS ALL GOOD NOT THE HOLE THREAD :biggrin:
> *


move that shit over there. you all chuntafying this shit up. :angry:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:04 PM~16097489
> *no mames, tengo mi certificado de 6g al corriente, tu no sabes de eso
> , nunca as visto una buena soldadura, avientas puros cacaguates, para la otra pudes echarle un vistaso a mi frame,
> *



SE A DE VER BONITO COLGADO EN LA PARED :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

ENSEGUIDA DE LA TOOL BOX COLGADITO SE MIRA MAS BONITO :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2009, 09:09 PM~16097528
> *move that shit over there.  you all chuntafying this shit up.  :angry:
> *


IT AINT OUR FAULT YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO READ THE SPANGLISH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 11:11 PM~16097547
> *IT AINT OUR FAULT YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO READ THE SPANGLISH :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

ORALE BOILER SEE YOU LATER HOMIE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS GOT TO GO GET DINNER NOW AND PAY THE SHOPS RENT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 11:11 PM~16097547
> *IT AINT OUR FAULT YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO READ THE SPANGLISH :0  :biggrin:
> *


i can read it, but shit i watched too much univision today to come here and read this.  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:07 PM~16097516
> *LASTIMA  DE CERTIFICADO DE SEGURO LO COMPRASTE EN TEPITO AHY DICEN QUE LOS HACEN.
> OK    ENTONCES QUE  VAS A VENIR MANANA O QUE O TE VAS A CULEAR TE VOY A ESPERAR  EL CARRO ESTA LISTO ESPERANDOTE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: y tu que saves de tepito, ahi nomas van los transas, alomejor tu conoces bien ese lugar :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2009, 09:12 PM~16097555
> *i can read it, but shit i watched too much univision today to come here and read this.    :biggrin:
> *


IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN I WAS TRANSLATING AT FIRST FUT GOD DAMM IT GOT TOO HARD ON THE TRANSLATION :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:13 PM~16097561
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: y tu que saves de tepito, ahi nomas van los transas, alomejor tu conoces bien ese lugar :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 11:13 PM~16097566
> *IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN I WAS TRANSLATING AT FIRST FUT GOD DAMM IT GOT TOO HARD ON THE TRANSLATION :biggrin:
> *


saw that, i'm sure us mexican blue eyed blonde fine haired mexicans appreciated it.  :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:12 PM~16097554
> *ORALE BOILER SEE YOU LATER HOMIE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS GOT TO GO GET DINNER NOW AND PAY THE SHOPS RENT :biggrin:
> *


ORALE HOMIE, HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND ALL MY TRUE HOMIES FROM DALLAS, I'M ABOUT TO FLIP TOO :cheesy:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:14 PM~16097575
> *ORALE HOMIE, HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND ALL MY TRUE HOMIES FROM DALLAS, I'M ABOUT TO FLIP TOO :cheesy:
> *


OK


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:13 PM~16097561
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: y tu que saves de tepito, ahi nomas van los transas, alomejor tu conoces bien ese lugar :0  :biggrin:
> *


 SI ME DIJERON QUE AHI FUISTE PARA AGARRAR TU TITULO CUNDO FUISTE A MACHU PICHU :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2009, 09:14 PM~16097574
> *saw that, i'm sure us mexican blue eyed blonde fine haired mexicans appreciated it.    :cheesy:
> *


I WAS JUST TRYING TO MAKE IT EASY ON THE PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND IT BUT I FORGOT AFTER THAT :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:13 PM~16097566
> *IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN I WAS TRANSLATING AT FIRST FUT GOD DAMM IT GOT TOO HARD ON THE TRANSLATION :biggrin:
> *


I SAY, WE SEND TONIO TO E.S.L. CLASSES AND GET RID OF THE PROBLEM  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 11:16 PM~16097592
> *I SAY, WE SEND TONIO TO E.S.L. CLASSES AND GET RID OF THE PROBLEM   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 11:16 PM~16097592
> *I SAY, WE SEND TONIO TO E.S.L. CLASSES AND GET RID OF THE PROBLEM   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:16 PM~16097592
> *I SAY, WE SEND TONIO TO E.S.L. CLASSES AND GET RID OF THE PROBLEM   :biggrin:
> *


I DONT KNOW HE IS GOT HIS BUDDIES AT THE NEW SHOP TO HELP HIM A LITTLE BIT HE IS BEEN HERE A LONG TIME AND NOTHING YET DAMM :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 26 2009, 09:17 PM~16097600
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

any one have a pump motor for sale trying to go out to 59 tomorrow to clown some cars :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:16 PM~16097585
> *SI ME DIJERON QUE AHI FUISTE PARA AGARRAR TU TITULO CUNDO FUISTE A MACHU PICHU :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:16 PM~16097592
> *I SAY, WE SEND TONIO TO E.S.L. CLASSES AND GET RID OF THE PROBLEM   :biggrin:
> *


 MUY APENAS HABLAS INGLES ALMENOS TU PRONUNSIASION ME DICE QUE NO ES TU PRIMER IDIOMA LO HABLAS MAS MOCHO QUE NADA.

MEJOR CUENTA LA HISTORIA DE POR QUE TE DICEN BOILER TIENE QUE VER CON EL INGLES MOCHO QUE HABLAS O NIEGALO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:18 PM~16097607
> *I DONT KNOW HE IS GOT HIS BUDDIES AT THE NEW SHOP TO HELP HIM A LITTLE BIT HE IS BEEN HERE A LONG TIME AND NOTHING YET DAMM  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HE MUST HAVE A MINI COCO :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:22 PM~16097646
> *:0 HE MUST HAVE A MINI COCO :uh:
> *


 CHIQUITO EL CERBRO Y TU COMO LO TENDRAS PINCHE CHAPARRO YA ASTA EL PELO MTE FALTA DE QUE SE TE ESTA SECANDO LA MATERIA GRIS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:21 PM~16097639
> *MUY APENAS HABLAS INGLES  ALMENOS TU PRONUNSIASION  ME DICE QUE NO ES TU PRIMER IDIOMA  LO HABLAS MAS MOCHO  QUE NADA.
> 
> MEJOR CUENTA LA HISTORIA DE POR QUE TE DICEN BOILER TIENE QUE VER CON EL INGLES MOCHO QUE HABLAS  O NIEGALO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


,HAY GUEY, 
PINCHES CHISMOSOS :uh: 
ESO ERA ANTES, PERO YO LE ECHO GANAS PARA APRENDER, Y TU NOMAS USANDO TRADUCTORES


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:25 PM~16097668
> *CHIQUITO EL CERBRO  Y  TU COMO LO TENDRAS PINCHE CHAPARRO  YA ASTA EL PELO MTE FALTA DE QUE SE TE ESTA SECANDO LA MATERIA GRIS :biggrin:
> *


NO MAMES , TU AS DE ESTAR MUY ALTO CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:26 PM~16097670
> *,HAY GUEY,
> PINCHES CHISMOSOS :uh:
> ESO ERA ANTES, PERO YO LE ECHO GANAS PARA APRENDER, Y TU NOMAS USANDO TRADUCTORES
> *



OK PERO COMO SEA EN LOS HIDROS TE FALTA MUCHO ESTAS EN PANALES ES MAS FACIL APRENDER INGLES QUE HACER VOLAR CARROS :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:27 PM~16097677
> *NO MAMES , TU AS DE ESTAR MUY ALTO CABRON :biggrin:
> *



PUES COMPARADO CONTIGO ESTOY UN PIE MAS ALTO QUE TU .


PERO ESTOY ESPERANDO TU RESPUESTA VAS A VENIR MANANA O YA TE HICISTE CULOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:28 PM~16097687
> *OK  PERO COMO SEA  EN LOS HIDROS TE FALTA MUCHO ESTAS EN PANALES  ES MAS FACIL APRENDER INGLES QUE  HACER VOLAR  CARROS :biggrin:
> *


YA VEREMOS, QUIEN SE RAJA PARA EL SIGUENTE SHOW, SI USTEDES NO LLEGAN, MEJOR NI SE APARESCAN POR AQUI :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:29 PM~16097701
> *PUES COMPARADO CONTIGO ESTOY UN PIE MAS ALTO QUE TU .
> PERO ESTOY ESPERANDO TU RESPUESTA  VAS A VENIR MANANA O YA  TE HICISTE CULOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:
> *


AHI LES CAIGO , Y ACUERDATE , NO MAGNETS


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:30 PM~16097702
> *YA VEREMOS, QUIEN SE RAJA PARA EL SIGUENTE SHOW, SI USTEDES NO LLEGAN, MEJOR NI SE APARESCAN POR AQUI :biggrin:
> *


 YA VES YA TE HICISTE CULO TU HABLASTE DE SHOP CALL YA SABIA PINCHE BATITO CULO.

PARA QUE HABRES EL OCICO Y LUEGO TE CULEAS VALES V,.C/AAAA

NO QUE MUY CHINGON YA VISTE LA FOTO NO :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WE ARE GOING TO NEED A TRUCHITA :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 11:34 PM~16097744
> *WE ARE GOING TO NEED A TRUCHITA :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:32 PM~16097724
> *AHI LES CAIGO , Y ACUERDATE , NO MAGNETS
> *



MEJOR DE MAGNET NI HABLES , SEGUN TU LO PEGASTE PARA LA GENTE NO MAMES CASI TE QUIEBRAS LA ESPALDA QUERIENDOLO REGREESAR UNA EXCUSA MAS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:34 PM~16097736
> *YA VES YA TE HICISTE CULO  TU HABLASTE DE SHOP CALL YA SABIA PINCHE BATITO CULO.
> 
> PARA QUE HABRES EL OCICO Y LUEGO TE CULEAS  VALES V,.C/AAAA
> ...


AHI TE VOY A CAER CULITO, ESPERO QUE NO SAQUES TUS MAMADAS DE ESCUSAS, ESA FOTO NO ME ASUSTA, ESTA PARADO EL YONKE, HABLAS CON MUCHOS HUEVOS YA VEREMOS MANANA  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 04:37 PM~16095872
> *STILL STUCK CAUSE THE GUY HITTING THE SWITCH IS ACTING LIKE HE'S GOT IT TAKING CARE OF
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: x2 plus robert cant hit his own switch!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:35 PM~16097759
> *MEJOR DE MAGNET NI HABLES , SEGUN TU LO PEGASTE PARA LA GENTE  NO MAMES CASI TE QUIEBRAS LA ESPALDA QUERIENDOLO REGREESAR  UNA EXCUSA MAS :biggrin:
> *


Y DONDE ESTABAN USTEDES????, SE CULEARON, SON CULOS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:38 PM~16097778
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: x2 plus robert cant hit his own switch!!!! :biggrin:
> *


TRUE, TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:36 PM~16097769
> *AHI TE VOY A CAER CULITO, ESPERO QUE NO SAQUES TUS MAMADAS DE ESCUSAS,  ESA FOTO NO ME ASUSTA, ESTA PARADO EL YONKE, HABLAS CON MUCHOS HUEVOS YA VEREMOS MANANA   :biggrin:
> *



OK AQUI TE ESPERO PINCHE SR EXCUSES4LIFE Y SI NO BIENES AY TE VEO EL EL PROXIMO SHOW


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 04:20 PM~16095782
> *see in 2010 no excuses "trainin day"
> 
> 
> ...


robert hitting da switch??? :scrutinize: is that a cordless hopper!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:39 PM~16097790
> *OK  AQUI TE ESPERO PINCHE  SR EXCUSES4LIFE  Y SI NO BIENES AY TE VEO EL EL PROXIMO SHOW
> *


ORALE PUES MAGO CON EXCUSAS


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:38 PM~16097779
> *Y DONDE ESTABAN USTEDES????, SE CULEARON, SON CULOS
> *


 SI NO IR A UN SHOW ES SER CULO TU ERES EL REY DE LOS CULOS NOMA SSABES HABRIR LA BOCA .


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:39 PM~16097791
> *robert hitting da switch??? :scrutinize: is that a cordless hopper!!!! :cheesy:
> *


ITS NEW TECHNOLOGY, REMOTE CONTROL SWITCH :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 04:46 PM~16095938
> *WOUF WOUF :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOS PERROS NO SE CALLAN NUNCA Y POR LO VISTO SE ACABO MAJIC PORQUE TE DESAPARECES DE LOS SHOPS QUE AS ESTADO Y SIGUE DOBLANDO EL CHASIS MAS Y MENOS BA A JALAR
> THE DOGS WILL NEVER SHUT UP TO WHAT I CAN SEE THE MAJIC IS OVER
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 damn SOUNDS LIKE U KNOW HIM WELL!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:41 PM~16097806
> *SI NO IR A UN SHOW ES SER CULO TU ERES EL REY DE LOS CULOS  NOMA SSABES HABRIR LA BOCA .
> *


NO TE ENOJES , SE TE VA A SALIR UN PEDO CABRON, HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 04:58 PM~16096014
> *THERE MUST BE SOMETHING WRON WITH MY COMPUTER CAUSE I CANT SEE THE VIDEO DAMM
> AND I HOPE IS FROM THE CAR NOT SOMETHING STUPID :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT VIDEO I CANT SEE IT EITHER??? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:44 PM~16097828
> *WHAT VIDEO I CANT SEE IT EITHER??? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


IS THE DREAM VIDEO :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:44 PM~16097828
> *WHAT VIDEO I CANT SEE IT EITHER??? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


PURO PEDO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:45 PM~16097839
> *IS THE DREAM VIDEO :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:38 PM~16097778
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: x2 plus robert cant hit his own switch!!!! :biggrin:
> *


TONY THE4SE HOPPERS TALKING SO BE QUIET CHEERLEADERS WILL HAVE THE CHANCE IN A MIN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:46 PM~16097849
> *TONY THE4SE HOPPERS TALKING SO BE QUIET CHEERLEADERS WILL HAVE THE CHANCE IN A MIN
> *


AL VERGA, TONIO HABLA ENGLISH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:44 PM~16097828
> *WHAT VIDEO I CANT SEE IT EITHER??? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


WAIT FOR YOUR TURN THEY DONT WANT TO LET YOU IN THE TAG TEAM MATCH CON NACHO Y ESQUELETO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: PAYASO'S49, hoppers4life, project 79, AT1in2009, Big-Tymer, switches4life, bighpdavis, Kustom 401K, chore1977, duceoutdaroof, KRAZYTOYZ

que onda homie. :wave:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 10:48 PM~16097863
> *WAIT FOR YOUR TURN THEY DONT WANT TO LET YOU IN THE TAG TEAM MATCH CON NACHO Y ESQUELETO :0  :biggrin:
> *


 SI TOSTADA Y GUAYABA :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 26 2009, 09:48 PM~16097867
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: PAYASO'S49, hoppers4life, project 79, AT1in2009, Big-Tymer, switches4life, bighpdavis, Kustom 401K, chore1977, duceoutdaroof, KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> ...


NARIZ HOMIE, AQUI CHILLIN, Y ALEGANDO CON LA COMPETENCIA, TU SABES, WHATS UP ON UR SIDE, ENOUGH TAMALES YET??


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 06:10 PM~16096562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: look at u fool, acting like u hittin the switch, with invisible cord, lol
> and look at the car, falling apart, and it just came out :uh:
> YALL SOME CLOWNS,
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: I THOUGHT I WAS DA ONLYONE TO NOTICE THAT!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:50 PM~16097883
> *SI TOSTADA Y GUAYABA :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA WHO THAT IS MIGHT BE FROM LONG TIME AGO CAUSE NACHO AND ESQUELETO ARE THE ONES RIGTH KNOW


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:56 PM~16097929
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  I THOUGHT I WAS DA ONLYONE TO NOTICE THAT!!
> *


YOU CAN TELL WHEN ITS FAKE AND WHEN ITS NOT ESE VATO DOESNT HIT THE SWITCH LIKE THAT AND HES DOING A MATRIX AND ALL ON THAT PICTURE LOL THEY POSTED THE WRONG PICTURE


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:11 PM~16097088
> *QUE ONDA CHAMUCO :biggrin:
> *


*nada nomas aqui viendo.... esta cabron in houston...*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:56 PM~16097929
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  I THOUGHT I WAS DA ONLYONE TO NOTICE THAT!!
> *


HE HAS BEEN SELECTED FOR 2009, BEST ACTOR :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 09:58 PM~16097960
> * HES DOING A MATRIX AND ALL ON THAT PICTURE LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 26 2009, 10:00 PM~16097982
> *nada nomas aqui viendo.... esta cabron in houston...
> *


NOT ALL THAT BUT A LIL BIT ALL THIS PEOPLE ARE COOL :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 26 2009, 10:00 PM~16097982
> *nada nomas aqui viendo.... esta cabron in houston...
> *


THIS IS HOUSTON,


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 06:35 PM~16096785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , YOU ALREADY KNOW, I AINT SCARED OF THESE CATS, SON PAN COMIDO, I GOT A LIL SURPRISE FOR THEM ANYWAYS,
> ITS CALLED , (THE SOUTHSIDE KILLER) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 NO SEAS GATCHO WUEY!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 11:04 PM~16098012
> *THIS IS HOUSTON,
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:04 PM~16098014
> *:0  :0 NO SEAS GATCHO WUEY!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:01 PM~16097985
> *HE HAS BEEN SELECTED FOR 2009, BEST ACTOR :biggrin:
> *













and the winner with 2 oscars is esta vato with the cordless hopper :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 26 2009, 06:44 PM~16096855
> *no lo muerdas  :roflmao: se ba a enojar tu matador tony :0
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 10:07 PM~16098036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT SEE THE PIC, but i have a good ass idea :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:09 PM~16098055
> *CANT SEE THE PIC, but i have a good ass idea :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its two oscars and big ones too lol


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:53 PM~16097903
> *NARIZ HOMIE, AQUI CHILLIN, Y ALEGANDO CON LA COMPETENCIA, TU SABES, WHATS UP ON UR SIDE, ENOUGH TAMALES YET??
> *


nada bro just chillin at the house listening to los palominos rolas from back in the days . :biggrin: & still eating tamales like a pig.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 06:51 PM~16096918
> *17 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: latinkustoms4ever, switches4life, rollin-hard, 713Lowriderboy, G-Bodyman, Screenz, AT1in2009, [email protected], streetshow, 84 BLAZER, project 79, hoppers4life
> 
> ...


GOOD HOMIE, HOW ABOUT YOURS?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:04 PM~16098012
> *THIS IS HOUSTON,
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:11 PM~16098073
> *GOOD HOMIE, HOW ABOUT YOURS?
> *


mine was good homie i'm just here taking some days off till monday cause monday its on like a mug


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 26 2009, 10:10 PM~16098068
> *nada bro just chillin at the house listening to los palominos rolas from back in the days . :biggrin: & still eating tamales like a pig.
> *


los palominos :cheesy: , mayne high school memories  , i been eating too much too homie, i know a gain few pounds :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Dec 26 2009, 10:12 PM~16098088
> *
> *


que onda chore, que dice la raza del norhtside


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

English bulldog puppie trade.click on the link for more info.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=517231


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:13 PM~16098105
> *los palominos :cheesy: , mayne high school memories  , i been eating too much too homie, i know a gain few pounds :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: puros recuerdos when i was in samhouston high school back in 94...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 07:09 PM~16097073
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 10:07 PM~16098036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they canceled my acount fuckers


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

damm that was a good picture


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 26 2009, 10:16 PM~16098147
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: puros recuerdos when i was in samhouston high school back in 94...
> *


x2, pero en la austin high, mayne miss those days


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 10:18 PM~16098179
> *damm that was a good picture
> *


mayne i wanted to see it!!!!


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 11:20 PM~16098205
> *mayne i wanted to see it!!!!
> *


*it was the turkey picture * :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 26 2009, 10:21 PM~16098219
> *it was the turkey picture  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:20 PM~16098205
> *mayne i wanted to see it!!!!
> *


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 26 2009, 10:21 PM~16098219
> *it was the turkey picture  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


you still thinking of it que no it brings you memories o que :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 11:24 PM~16098260
> *you still thinking of it que no it brings you memories o que :0  :biggrin:
> *


*i saved you the the piece lol...*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Parece jose luis sin censura aqui


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

WELCOME TO LUCHA LIBRE TAG TEAM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Dec 26 2009, 10:27 PM~16098285
> *i saved you the the piece lol...
> *


YOU MUST HAVE IT SAVED REAL GOOD


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 08:46 PM~16097849
> *TONY THE4SE HOPPERS TALKING SO BE QUIET CHEERLEADERS WILL HAVE THE CHANCE IN A MIN
> *


YA VEREMOS MUY PRONTO!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 09:01 PM~16097985
> *HE HAS BEEN SELECTED FOR 2009, BEST ACTOR :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 07:20 PM~16096158
> *AUSTIN BIG "I" PROSPECT PROJECT 84 CAPRICE 2 DOOR BEING BUILT AT SOUTHSIDE BY TORRES PAINT, FRAME, CHROME SUSPENTION, INTERIOR,AND ITS GONNA BE A STREET SINGLE PUMP ON THA BUMPER....HERES A FEW OF THE FRAME
> 
> 
> ...


i was about to put how can a bad ass club like the big I let someone be a prospect without having a clean car.then i read the other post  . they are up there with Majestics and UCE and i wouldnt believe, better yet i would be shocked to hear any of those clubs do that.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow...woww....wowww....


Transformer...escaleras de bombeross.......invisible switch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Estan locos weyes....pinche boiler go outside and hit ur puinching bag and let go of some of that steam homie...this is gona make for a real good hlc picnic hop....


Escaleras de bombero bawhahahahahahahahaaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 26 2009, 11:57 PM~16099151
> *i was about to put how can a bad ass club like the big I let someone be a prospect without having a clean car.then i read the other post   . they are up there with Majestics and UCE and i wouldnt believe, better yet i would be shocked to hear any of those clubs do that.
> *


.......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2009, 09:26 AM~16099971


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2009, 07:46 AM~16100009
> *he's not prospecting yet....he's building that car an 1 or 2 more for the club
> *


what time u dropping off the radio, left over ham and pancakes for breakfast :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2009, 10:00 AM~16100037
> *what time u dropping off the radio, left over ham and pancakes for breakfast  :biggrin:
> *


where my money i ne i ne i need cash :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2009, 08:18 AM~16100082
> *where my money i ne i ne i need cash :biggrin:
> *


you dont wanna b there when i blast!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mark what up


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 09:21 PM~16097639
> *MUY APENAS HABLAS INGLES  ALMENOS TU PRONUNSIASION  ME DICE QUE NO ES TU PRIMER IDIOMA  LO HABLAS MAS MOCHO  QUE NADA.
> 
> MEJOR CUENTA LA HISTORIA DE POR QUE TE DICEN BOILER TIENE QUE VER CON EL INGLES MOCHO QUE HABLAS  O NIEGALO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pero como si este bato se burla de su rasa pense que era de a qui abla de mojados chuntaros pero nomas cuando alguie tiene algo mejor que el como el hummer que estaba en el show . es triste


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 27 2009, 08:18 AM~16100082
> *where my money i ne i ne i need cash :biggrin:
> *


trade for the 12s in the rear of the 60 i dont need them....


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 26 2009, 11:57 PM~16099151
> *i was about to put how can a bad ass club like the big I let someone be a prospect without having a clean car.then i read the other post   . they are up there with Majestics and UCE and i wouldnt believe, better yet i would be shocked to hear any of those clubs do that.
> *


First off yea each chapter is run different we r friends before we r club members and we don't let raggedy cars in our club so we uphold Tha name 2 Tha fullest and as for ur comment u can keep ur thoughts 2 ur self on my club homie cuz that's what it is my club and my family


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

Chillen slim and what up Kenny


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 27 2009, 03:59 AM~16099793
> *Wow...woww....wowww....
> Transformer...escaleras de bombeross.......invisible switch :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was laughing my ass off too, when i realize that shit does look like escalera de bomberos :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2009, 08:46 AM~16100418
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I was laughing my ass off too, when i realize that shit does look like escalera de bomberos :biggrin:
> *


ARE YA TALKING ABOUT MY CAR AGAIN!!!! :biggrin: OH NEVER MIND MINE WAS A BRIDGE.... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 27 2009, 09:33 AM~16100351
> *pero  como si este bato se burla de su rasa pense que era de a qui  abla de mojados  chuntaros  pero nomas cuando alguie tiene  algo mejor que el como el hummer  que  estaba en el show    .      es triste
> *


que rollo mi RAMBO MEXICANO, te fuiste bien encabronado anoche y de seguro mataste un chingo de ranas salvajes :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Dec 27 2009, 10:45 AM~16100406
> *First off yea each chapter is run different we r friends before we r club members and we don't let raggedy cars in our club so we uphold Tha name 2 Tha fullest and as for ur comment u can keep ur thoughts 2 ur self on my club homie cuz that's what it is my club and my family
> *


i wasnt even talking shit


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 27 2009, 09:11 AM~16100601
> *i wasnt even talking shit
> *


ITS ALRITE LIL HOMIE NO NEED TO CRY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## i rep (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 27 2009, 10:11 AM~16100601
> *i wasnt even talking shit
> *


I ain't tryan 2 argue with u on here I said what I had 2 say but shit is shit no matter if it's light brown or dark brown read ur comment again and you'll see how it reads


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 27 2009, 09:33 AM~16100351
> *pero  como si este bato se burla de su rasa pense que era de a qui  abla de mojados  chuntaros  pero nomas cuando alguie tiene  algo mejor que el como el hummer  que  estaba en el show    .      es triste
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 27 2009, 03:00 PM~16101834
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 27 2009, 01:00 PM~16101834
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BROWN ALMADA


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

this is the location for CHICO'S service on monday at 10 am

OUR LADY OF GUADALUPE CHURCH
281-428-1506
1124 BEECH STREET BAYTOWN, TX 77520

FOR ANY BODY ATTENDING WERE METTING UP AT THE CHURCH!!


R~I~P MY *****!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2009, 01:28 PM~16102080
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BROWN ALMADA
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2009, 05:08 PM~16103599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2009, 07:08 PM~16103599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 27 2009, 02:00 PM~16101834
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Dec 27 2009, 06:23 PM~16104202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


k onda saulito


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 27 2009, 07:30 PM~16104277
> *k onda saulito
> *


Aqui nomas Homie......Chillin.....  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Dec 27 2009, 06:31 PM~16104288
> *Aqui nomas Homie......Chillin.....    :biggrin:
> *


orale k tal de xmass ?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 27 2009, 07:36 PM~16104331
> *orale k tal de xmass ?
> *


Estuvo 2x3 Homie. Y tu como la pasaste...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

I heard slim thugs gonna be at escapade


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 27 2009, 09:13 PM~16104747
> *I heard slim thugs gonna be at escapade
> *


ok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 27 2009, 05:08 PM~16103599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ..PISTOLERO.............


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 27 2009, 07:13 PM~16104747
> *I heard slim thugs gonna be at escapade
> *


O SHIT, CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT FOOL ON TACO HAT AND ALADIN BOOTS :biggrin:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 26 2009, 06:20 PM~16095782
> *see in 2010 no excuses "trainin day"
> 
> 
> ...



i am new at this but where is the wire for the switch wire at or is it a remote control


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Dec 27 2009, 07:37 PM~16105606
> *i am new at this but where is the wire for the switch wire at or is it a remote control
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its just invisible!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

A few random pics from the Rollerz Only Toy drive.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 27 2009, 11:13 PM~16105974
> *A few random pics from the Rollerz Only Toy drive.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Very clean slab take the elbows off get a set of Z's or D's and :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

I spy sic some rollerz only cars and htown magicos 59 n little york


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 27 2009, 08:36 PM~16106237
> *I spy sic some rollerz only cars and htown magicos 59 n little york
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

first time at 59 and little york...i stopped counting at 20 lowriders :0 so there were about 25 


and some one did some wack ass doughnuts :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Dec 27 2009, 09:36 PM~16106237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey.. i need a pos rear..
man after that donut, once i got on freeway my car felt wayyyy different.. felt better..
no ****

but on the real, rollerz locos, straight outta tx, majicos, juice, carnalesh stylez,

pretty crunk night..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2009, 11:27 PM~16106819
> *awready
> 
> hey.. i need a pos rear..
> ...


im getting that on the 4 door :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 27 2009, 10:29 PM~16106843
> *im getting that on the 4 door  :cheesy:
> *


yep yep...

im tired..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

McHam
:uh: :uh: :0 :0 thaats it ?????????????????????


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

this is the location for CHICO'S service on monday at 10 am

OUR LADY OF GUADALUPE CHURCH
281-428-1506
1124 BEECH STREET BAYTOWN, TX 77520

FOR ANY BODY ATTENDING WERE METTING UP AT THE CHURCH!!


R~I~P MY *****!! :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 27 2009, 09:36 PM~16106237
> *I spy sic some rollerz only cars and htown magicos 59 n little york
> *


59 AND LIL YORK WAS PACKD THEN A MOFO  ,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

INC had some badd ass impalas too


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 27 2009, 09:32 PM~16106878
> *59 AND LIL YORK WAS PACKD  THEN A MOFO  ,
> *


si fuiste siempre puto!!! :uh:


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

i seen sic doing them donuts and that lac 3 wheelin, i was near ya, the impalas n caprices against the fence , it was packed tonite


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Dec 27 2009, 09:56 PM~16107142
> *i seen sic doing them donuts and that lac 3 wheelin, i was near ya, the impalas n caprices against the fence ,  it was packed tonite
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Dec 27 2009, 11:56 PM~16107142
> *i seen sic doing them donuts and that lac 3 wheelin, i was near ya, the impalas n caprices against the fence ,  it was packed tonite
> *


did yall go back to the other side after yall got kicked out? when i t took off home there were more cars back on the home depot side


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 27 2009, 11:39 PM~16106954
> *INC had some badd ass impalas too
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2009, 12:30 AM~16106853
> *yep yep...
> 
> im tired..
> *


You didn't call me fucker. :angry: Fuck it I was a papoadauex eating enough to feed an ethiopian village.


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 27 2009, 11:59 PM~16107170
> *did yall go back to the other side after yall got kicked out? when i t took off home there were more cars back on the home depot side
> *


naw we just went home, i taught the first cops that showed up at the flea said we could chill , but then that chick cop ran us out :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Dec 28 2009, 12:01 AM~16107200
> *naw we just went home, i taught the first cops that showed up at the flea said we could chill , but then that chick cop ran us out  :angry:
> *


he did but i guess they dont communicate.. he said we can chill as long as you dont spin the wheels.. then he said where did everyone go lol

oh boy 84 blazer on here..he was in a tow truck.. said that we can chill there too cus that side is city and the the home depot side is county


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

That one chick cop is a bitch that's y


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2009, 12:01 AM~16107197
> *You didn't call me fucker.  :angry:  Fuck it I was a pappadeaux eating enough to feed an ethiopian village.
> *


going tomorrow after work


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:07 AM~16107246
> *going tomorrow after work
> *


Go on thier web ssite and sign up for the email and they will send you a free appitizer.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2009, 12:09 AM~16107260
> *Go on thier web ssite and sign up for the email and they will send you a free appitizer.
> *


 :0 going right now!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:09 AM~16107269
> *:0  going right now!
> *


Get the crab dip its worth the trip by it self and it is even better when its free.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, HOUSTONEMADE, 84 BLAZER, Chevyllade
SUP CARNAL?
READY 4 2MORROW? :tears:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 28 2009, 12:11 AM~16107278
> *Get the crab dip its worth the trip by it self and it is even better when its free.
> *


always get the fried gator


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:24 AM~16107387
> *always get the fried gator
> *


Thats good too.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 27 2009, 10:13 PM~16107303
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Mr.Teardrop, HOUSTONEMADE, 84 BLAZER, Chevyllade
> SUP CARNAL?
> ...


locos will be there to show love!! :angel:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2009, 10:27 PM~16106819
> *awready
> 
> hey.. i need a pos rear..
> ...


 :biggrin: fixed

what happened tony?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 28 2009, 01:58 AM~16107723
> *locos will be there to show love!! :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2009, 10:36 PM~16097769
> *AHI TE VOY A CAER CULITO, ESPERO QUE NO SAQUES TUS MAMADAS DE ESCUSAS,  ESA FOTO NO ME ASUSTA, ESTA PARADO EL YONKE, HABLAS CON MUCHOS HUEVOS YA VEREMOS MANANA   :biggrin:
> *



YA VES QUE ERES CULO , YA SABIA VALES VERGA PINCHE HABLADOR .

ALA OTRA MEJOR NI HABRAS EL HOCICO PINCHE VATO NO TIENES PALABRA,

TE ESTUBE ESPERANDO MIERNTRAS TRABAJABA PERO YA SABIA LOS CULOS NO VAN ALA GERRA.


COMO SEA HAY TE VEO PRONTO EN EL HOP PIT Y ALA OTRA SI NO LE VAS A ATORAR O SOSTENER LO QUE DICES MEJOR NI DIGAS NADA PUTO......



LO QUE TIENES DE CHAPARRO LO TIENES DE CULOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Y SI NECESITAS GUEVOS A MI ME SOBRAN TU NOMAS DI Y TE LOS PRESTO PINCHE VATITO CCCCCCCCCCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Dec 28 2009, 01:05 AM~16107227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


white people always looking out for each other :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 27 2009, 11:17 PM~16107866
> *:biggrin: fixed
> 
> what happened tony?
> *


was out the house all day working on 'still chippin' and had to spend some time with my girls!!!  but i was mad all night cause i couldnt make it... :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94+Dec 27 2009, 10:56 PM~16107142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i aint call no one.. 
los told me theres a spot on this side at the new target on monroe and beltway..

next weekend im a go there 1st...
then hop on 45 and hit up tidwell..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

i almost got hit by zum punk ass ****** with swangas when i wuz cruisin on 3 :angry:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 27 2009, 10:31 PM~16106864
> *McHam
> :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0 thaats it ?????????????????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 28 2009, 11:00 AM~16109791
> *i almost got hit by zum punk ass  ****** with swangas  when i wuz cruisin on 3 :angry:
> *


a lista el cuete ftp :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 28 2009, 12:43 PM~16111194
> *a lista el cuete ftp  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :rant: :rant: :rant: asi andavan un chingo de weyes :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 28 2009, 01:47 AM~16108580
> *SOY UN IGNORANTE Y TAMBIEN
> CCCCCCCCCCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , bueno, asta que reconoces lo que eres, pinche hablador, 
yo que tu ni me asomaba aqui de verguensa, tienes nose cuantos anos en este pedo, y no tienes ni un pinche carro propio, no vales verga
y de pilon te agarraron a pericasos en mexicali, y luego corriste como vieja para dallas, y luego se dieron cuenta que no vales verga y corriste, para houston,luego te quitaron el shop, por que no la isiste, no mames PINCHE MUGROSO :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybdoy got 2 long #6 hoses???? 
I have 1 long #8 hose to a Y and 2 small #6 hoses dat I don't need....buy trade???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 27 2009, 10:39 PM~16106957
> *si fuiste siempre puto!!! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 28 2009, 03:55 PM~16112688
> *Anybdoy got 2 long #6 hoses????
> I have 1 long #8 hose to a Y and 2 small #6 hoses dat I don't need....buy trade???
> *


RIGHT HERE WAY, i have just what u looking for  trade


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 28 2009, 05:55 PM~16112688
> *Anybdoy got 2 long #6 hoses????
> I have 1 long #8 hose to a Y and 2 small #6 hoses dat I don't need....buy trade???
> *


plans didn't work out did they? :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2009, 02:56 PM~16112701
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 28 2009, 05:28 PM~16112970
> *:angry:
> *


thanx for coming thru 2day and helping with traffic .... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2009, 06:52 PM~16113196
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 28 2009, 03:57 PM~16112706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Dec 28 2009, 03:42 PM~16112584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bucee's starts at 10.50 an hour :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

2 pump set up and 13's for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=517630


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 28 2009, 04:15 PM~16113427
> *thanx for coming thru  2day and helping with traffic .... :biggrin:
> *


at ur service homie!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

heard a 59 ragtop arrived in houston yesterday :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 28 2009, 06:29 PM~16114383
> *2 pump set up and 13's for sale
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=517630
> *


started my racks today..they are 50% done..
gotta bend some pipe and do a lil molding ..hopefully thursday ill be painting them


front pump- piston or just a regular..

what u think


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2009, 06:47 PM~16114625
> *started my racks today..they are 50% done..
> gotta bend some pipe and do a lil molding ..hopefully thursday ill be painting them
> front pump- piston or just a regular..
> ...


bladder, easy to use, piston works for a little time only, u see, browns car, it used to work, now it sucks, lol , then you have re homed the tank :uh: :biggrin: 

j/k homie, regular pump its just fine


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2009, 07:13 PM~16114937
> *bladder, easy to use, piston works for a little time only, u see, browns car, it used to work, now it sucks, lol , then you have re homed the tank :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> j/k homie, regular pump its just fine
> *


 ok lemme borrow ur bladder.. 

i dunno which way i wanna go.. i wanna bumper this hoe at 60
but then i wanna clean hop at 40-45

i think im a use my old pump for now.. until robert builds my other one


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2009, 07:39 PM~16115229
> *ok lemme borrow ur bladder..
> 
> i dunno which way i wanna go.. i wanna bumper this hoe at 60
> ...


make it hit clean 40-45, 
cause if make it hit 60, u ll gona have haters all over you and ur car
haters make u famous


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2009, 06:47 PM~16114625
> *started my racks today..they are 50% done..
> gotta bend some pipe and do a lil molding ..hopefully thursday ill be painting them
> front pump- piston or just a regular..
> ...



I think one of my pumps will work real good lol and if you wanna use a bladder Mista has his at the shop...just my .02 cents knee-grow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 28 2009, 08:51 PM~16116075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already got mista's pump but he put the piston kit on it


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2009, 09:01 PM~16116172
> *thats y im still in this paintin biz
> i already got mista's pump but he put the piston kit on it
> *



My pump with his bladder tank thats at the shop is what i was talking about


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 28 2009, 09:03 PM~16116191
> *My pump with his bladder tank thats at the shop is what i was talking about
> *


oh.. hmmmmm


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2009, 09:05 PM~16116217
> *oh.. hmmmmm
> *



i might even consider a payment plan


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 28 2009, 09:09 PM~16116252
> *i might even consider a payment plan
> *


that pump is too pretty for me to paint it all up..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2009, 09:11 PM~16116271
> *that pump is too pretty for me to paint it all up..
> *



well leave everything chrome but paint the tank


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 28 2009, 09:20 PM~16116371
> *well leave everything chrome but paint the tank
> *


wont match.. my back pumps have no one lick of chrome on them


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

what it do fellas


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

conque SODA ESTEREO







   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

conque SODA ESTEREO







   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

OH SHIT DOBLE POST :biggrin: FUCK IT IT STILL BAD ASS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@Dec 28 2009, 09:46 PM~16116705
> *what it do  fellas
> *


chillin/ what gud in da beau


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2009, 04:52 PM~16113196
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 28 2009, 06:38 PM~16114511
> *heard a 59 ragtop arrived in houston yesterday :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 28 2009, 08:40 PM~16115957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   i ll be there :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2009, 04:52 PM~16113196
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 nombre guey te pasas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 28 2009, 04:54 PM~16112679
> *:0  :0  :0 , bueno, asta que reconoces lo que eres, pinche hablador,
> yo que tu ni me asomaba aqui de verguensa, tienes nose cuantos anos en este pedo, y no tienes ni un pinche carro propio, no vales verga
> y de pilon te agarraron a pericasos en mexicali, y luego corriste como vieja para dallas, y luego se dieron cuenta que no vales verga y corriste, para houston,luego te quitaron el shop, por que no la isiste, no mames PINCHE MUGROSO :biggrin:
> *



MIRA BOYLER TUBISTE SUERTE Y NO TE CONTESTE TEMPRANO POR QUE GRACIAS A DIOS TENGO TRABAJO Y TODO EL DIA ESTUBE RECOGIENDO UN CARRO QUE VOY HACER DE SAN ANTONIO.

GRACIAS A DIOS TODA LA GENTE NO ES COMO TU Y SI VALIERA MADRE COMO TU DICES NO TUBIERA TRABAJAS DE AUSTIN Y SAN ANTONIO EN MENOS DE UN ANO QUE TENGO TRABAJANDO EN HTOW.

POR OTRO LADO ERES MUY BUENO PARA CAMBIAR LOS TEXTOS COMO ESTA VEZ LO HICESTE DE NUEVO, CLARO ES LA UNICA MANERA QUE PUEDES HACER PARA DEFENDETE TU SOLO.

LO DE MEXICALI ES PUNTO Y APARTE PERO YA TE LO DIJE UNA VEZ 3 DE ESOS VATOS YA ESTAN 6 PIES BAJO TIERRA OK SOLO PARA TU INFORMACION.


LO DE DALLAS ES OTRO PUNTO ESOS BATOS DIME QUE TIENEN PARA ALEGAR CONMIGO NI UNA FOTO DONDE ENSENEN ALGO MAS DE 80 PULGADAS , PURAS EXCUSAS DE QUE LES FALTAN LAS POMPAS DE OTRAS ESO NI ELLOS SE LO CREEN PERO BUENO CADA QUIEN.

PERO CUANDO YO ESTUBE CON ELLOS PEGADO O NO PEGADO EL CARRO QUE DURARON MESES Y NUNCA PUDUIERON LLEGAR AL BUMPER.

YO LLEGE Y EN MENOS DE UNA SEMANA ESTUBO EN EL BUMPER Y ESE MISMO CARRO LLEGO A PEGAR 106 PULGADAS EN EL BUMPER Y SI ESO PARA TI ES NO SABER HACER MI JALE NO PUEDO ALEGAR MAS CON UN CIEGO QUE NO QUIERE VER.

ESE MISMO CARRO QUE CUANDO YO LO HICE DE 3 LIKS ESTABA EN EL BUMPER ESE MISMO CARRO ELLOS DISQUE LO ARREGLARON Y VE AL YOUTUBE UN VIDEO DE UN SHOW QUE HUBO EN SIX FLAGS LO TUBIERON QUE AGARRAR DEL BUMPEER DOS MAYATES PARA PONERLO EN EL BUMPER Y ESO QUE ELLOS DICEN QUE SABEN.


TE APUESTO QUE ESO NO TE LO DIJERON LOS BATOS DE DALLAS ELLOS AL IGUAL QUE TU HABLARON MUCHO PERO NO ME IMPORTO YO SEGUI ADELANTE Y AQUI ESTOY PELENDO CONTRA LOS BIG DOGS Y ME REFIERO A LOS QUE PEGAN 100 PLUS NO CON PERSONAS COMO TU QUE APROBECHAN DE QUE UN CARRO FALLA PARA CRWECERSE.


COMO SEA SOLO ESPERO QUE TENGAS ESTA VEZ SI PANTALONES Y NO CAMBIES LOS TEXTOS COMO LO HICISTE CON ESTE.


TE LO BUELVO A REPETIR NO PUEDO HACER QUE VEA UN CIEGO QUE NO QUIERE VER OK.

LO UNICO QUE TE PUEDO DECIR SE LLEGO EL TIEMPO DE DEJAR DE HABLAR Y ACTUAR HAY TE VEO PRONTO EN EL HOP PIT Y QUE LOS CARROS HABLEN POR SII SOLOS OK.

CON RESPECTO A LOS VATOS DE DALLAS YA TAMBIEN SE LES LLEGARA SU MOMENTO Y NO VOY HABLAR COMO ELLOS DE SHOP CALLS QUE PASAN ANOS Y NO LAS CUMPLEN Y SE ESCUDAN QUE SUS CARROS SON DAILY DRIVERS PARA ESCONDER QUE NO PUEDEN HACERLOS MAS ALTOS.


Y CON RESPECTO AL SHOP SI NO SABES MEJOR CALLATE Y NO LE HAGAS CASO ALAS MUJERES QUE HABLAN SOLO POR HABLAR.

COMO TE DIGO GRACIAS A DIOS Y A QUE LA OTRA GENTE SI VE MI VERDADERO TRABAJO TENGO TRABAJO DE OTRASS CUIDADES NO NOMAS DE HTOW.


AHORA YA NO SOLO ES UN SHOP DE HIDROS SOMOS 2 SHOPS JUNTOS HACIENDO CARROS DE TODO A TODO UN VERDADERO ONE STOP SHOP
EN MI SHOP SOLO CABIAN 2 CARROS AHORA EN ESTE CABEN 14 CARROS YO VEO PARA ADELANTE Y NO PARA TRAS QUE TU NO LO VEAS NO ES MI PROBLEMA ,, LA DEMAS GENTE SI VE NUESTRO TRABAJO Y ES LO QUE EN VERDAD A MI ME IMPORTA OK.

PARA MI LA GENTE QUE COMO TU Y LOS DE DALLAS QUE HABLEN MAS ME DAN A CONOCER Y MAS LA GENTE SE FIJA EN MI TRABAJO ES CIERTO EL CARRO FALLOP EN MAGNIFICOS.


PERO FUIMOS A DALLAS Y ESO HABLADORES QUIEN SABE DONDE ANDABAN SIN EMBARGO NOS TRAJIMOS EL PRIEMER LUGAR . 

IGUAL EN SAN ANTONIO Y EN HTWN ES POR ESO QUE JENTE COMO TU NO ME QUITAN EL SUENO AL CONTRARIO GRACIAS POR TU PUBLICIDAD.


ESPERO CON ESTO TE QUEDE CLARO TODAS TUS DUDAS Y MENTIRAS QUE TE CONTARON.

ESPERO LO ENTIENDAS Y SI NO ES TU PROBLEMA HAY TE VEO EN EN HOP PIT Y SI ESTOY EN EL BUMPER Y TU TAMBIEN Y TU CARRO ESTA MAS ALTO QUE EL MIO RECONOCERE QUE PERDI MIENTRAS NOOO.

HAY NOS VEMOS PRONTO Y ESPERO DE NUEVO TENGAS PANTALONES Y NO CAMBIES LOSTEXTOS A TU FAVOR OK GRACIAS Y HASTA PRONTO.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

106 :uh: atorado no cuenta como el que pega 102 atorado y con un switch inalambrico y para tu informacion el show de sixflags si se le ayudo al carro despues de 4 shows en todo al dia y cada 3 horas ganas tienes de que te ubieran invitado y el show o enverdad picnic que veniste con el dueno del carro nosotros no podiamos ir al show porque estabamos suspendidos del evento pero que tal ese dia del hop en el shop de torres empire estabas bien escondidito detras de tu ruca o que ya se te olvido creo no me viste porque yo estaba enseguida de manuel cotorriandola como compas que tu no lo sabes ser abriendo el osico con tus inches dont come for free y mira el lincoln tan chingon que mandaste a la verga como el monte del video que hablas y sigue haciendo la lucha que ya casi te contrata la ciudad para que trabajes en los camiones de bomberos haciendo escaleras que no te fallan deperdis el gavilan hace carros que jalan o a la mejor no te han pagado para que jale ese chasis que hiziste todo doblado como banana y siguenos esperando que no nos preocupas ni tantito :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 28 2009, 06:47 PM~16114625
> *started my racks today..they are 50% done..
> gotta bend some pipe and do a lil molding ..hopefully thursday ill be painting them
> front pump- piston or just a regular..
> ...


either pump should be fine, trial & error will help build your skills up! Its part of the game!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 28 2009, 11:26 PM~16117929
> *106 :uh: atorado no cuenta como el que pega 102 atorado y con un switch inalambrico y para tu informacion el show de sixflags si se le ayudo al carro despues de 4 shows en todo al dia y cada 3 horas ganas tienes de que te ubieran invitado y el show o enverdad picnic que veniste con el dueno del carro nosotros no podiamos ir al show porque estabamos suspendidos del evento pero que tal ese dia del hop en el shop de torres empire estabas bien escondidito detras de tu ruca o que ya se te olvido creo no me viste porque yo estaba enseguida de manuel cotorriandola como compas que tu no lo sabes ser abriendo el osico con tus inches dont come for free y mira el lincoln tan chingon que mandaste a la verga como el monte del video que hablas y sigue haciendo la lucha que ya casi te contrata la ciudad para que trabajes en los camiones de bomberos haciendo escaleras que no te fallan deperdis el gavilan hace carros que jalan o a la mejor no te han pagado para que jale ese chasis que hiziste todo doblado como banana y siguenos esperando que no nos preocupas ni tantito :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


106 stuck dont count like the one that hits 102 stuck and with a wireless switch for your information the show in sixflags yes you are rigth the car was helped after 4 shows a day and one every 3 hrs you wish you where invited,the show or picnic you know damm well we where not allowed there at that time cause we where banned you came cause the owner took your ass if not no show,what about the day of the torres empire show you where hiding behind your chick i dont know if you saw me cause i was next to manuel chilling when he was drunk like a real homie not like you that all you talked about was inches dont come for free homie,i mean just look at the bad ass lincoln you fucked up just like the monte at our shop,just keep on trying cause the city is about to call u to work on the fire trucks i mean on the ladders cause god damm they look just like them at least your brother gavilan makes de cars work or maybe is because they have not pay you for your inches so the car is not porforming the way it should with that banana frame and your 4 cylinder that i tought came with a v8 and dont worry about us cause we dont even worry about your junk ass work


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

keep on writing your damm newspapers you sure make them interestin for the rest of the people


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

quit changing the quotes boiler cause you getting him but hurt :0


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 29 2009, 12:26 AM~16117929
> *106 :uh: atorado no cuenta como el que pega 102 atorado y con un switch inalambrico y para tu informacion el show de sixflags si se le ayudo al carro despues de 4 shows en todo al dia y cada 3 horas ganas tienes de que te ubieran invitado y el show o enverdad picnic que veniste con el dueno del carro nosotros no podiamos ir al show porque estabamos suspendidos del evento pero que tal ese dia del hop en el shop de torres empire estabas bien escondidito detras de tu ruca o que ya se te olvido creo no me viste porque yo estaba enseguida de manuel cotorriandola como compas que tu no lo sabes ser abriendo el osico con tus inches dont come for free y mira el lincoln tan chingon que mandaste a la verga como el monte del video que hablas y sigue haciendo la lucha que ya casi te contrata la ciudad para que trabajes en los camiones de bomberos haciendo escaleras que no te fallan deperdis el gavilan hace carros que jalan o a la mejor no te han pagado para que jale ese chasis que hiziste todo doblado como banana y siguenos esperando que no nos preocupas ni tantito :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 OK SIGES CON PURO BLA BLA PON ALGO O MEJOR CALLATE LABOCA QUE SOLO LE SIRVES AL BOILER DE PORRISTA .


Y DE MI NO TE PREOCUPES MEJOR PREOCUPATE DE BAD BOYS POR QUE ESOS GUEYES YA LOS ESTAN PASANDO .EL CUTLASAZUL YA ESTA MAS ALTO QUE TU YONKE Y EL DEL CARLOS.


ESCRIBE TODO LO QUE QUIERAS YO TE VERE EN EL HOP PIT Y ENTONCES HABLAMOS , PERO SOLO SI LLEVAS ALGO TUYO O DE ALGUN CLIENTE .

POR QUE SI NO ERES UN CERO ALA IZQUIERDA..........................

COMO HAS CAMBIADO DE SWICHMAN A PORRISTA.

Y HABLAS DE MUCHA CALIDAD ESOS DROP MOUNTS QUE ESTAN TODOS MAL SOLDADOS Y NI SIQUIERA GRAINIADOS DEL CORTE CON LA PLASMA NO HABLAN DE LA CALIDAD QUE DICES........ :biggrin: 

NO SERAS TU EL MEGATRON QUE PASO YA NO TIENES NI PARA LAS PIEDRAS PARA EL GRAINER....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Dec 28 2009, 11:43 PM~16118156
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: had to translate cause some of the guys cant read spanish so i had to bust out with my masomenos translation

see you tomorrow got to go work on the morning


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

have google translate on


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 29 2009, 12:45 AM~16118185
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: had to translate cause some of the guys cant read spanish so i had to bust out with my masomenos translation
> 
> see you tomorrow got to go work on the morning
> *


did under stand everything at1 said


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 28 2009, 11:45 PM~16118185
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: had to translate cause some of the guys cant read spanish so i had to bust out with my masomenos translation
> 
> see you tomorrow got to go work on the morning
> *


Thanks! Gracias!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 28 2009, 11:45 PM~16118177
> *OK  SIGES CON PURO BLA BLA  PON ALGO O MEJOR CALLATE LABOCA  QUE SOLO LE SIRVES AL BOILER DE PORRISTA .
> Y DE MI NO TE PREOCUPES MEJOR PREOCUPATE DE BAD BOYS  POR QUE ESOS GUEYES YA LOS ESTAN PASANDO .EL CUTLASAZUL YA ESTA MAS ALTO QUE TU YONKE Y EL DEL CARLOS.
> ESCRIBE TODO LO QUE QUIERAS  YO TE VERE EN EL HOP PIT  Y  ENTONCES HABLAMOS , PERO SOLO SI LLEVAS ALGO TUYO O DE ALGUN CLIENTE .
> ...


porrista no soy y carro mio tengo no como tu elcarro de bad boys es doble y mi compa el switchman jr ya les gano con 83 y regresandose no atorado so no se porque pierdo mi tiempo con tigo si ni a carro llegas you por lo menos tengo 2 entonces el porrista eres tu no nece sito carro de cliente como el cero a la izquierda que eres tu pegandole a carros prestados y si esa foto de las drop mounts esta fea como no miraste como que daron cromaditas graneadas solo necesitan personas como tu que hacen un marranero que hasta tienen que rellenar los chasises de bondo en las separaciones que les dejas :0 :0 :biggrin: 
i'm not a cheerleader cause i have a car and hit my switch and that blue cuttlass you talking about is dobble not single my homeboy switch jr got that already at 83 and coming back down not stuck i dont even know why i lose my time with you if you dont even own a car you have to borrow them i at least have 2 so the cheerleader is noone else but you so you are the zero to the left,i dont need customers cars,and yeah the mounts are ugly but you didnt see the finished product chomed out and all,dont need to use the grinder cause my welding is good you know how we show the type of work no gaps like the ones you do on all your frames that have to be filled with bondo to cover the inperfections :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

piedras del grinder pues tu te las llevaste todas para tus marranadas de jale :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Dec 28 2009, 11:37 PM~16118073
> *either pump should be fine, trial & error will help build your skills up! Its part of the game!
> *


yea.. just dont feel like swapping this and swaping that.. oil here and oil there.. hate cleaning up that shit..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 28 2009, 11:48 PM~16117481
> *:yes:
> *



:uh:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

como se te ocurre comparar mis weldeadas con las tuyas :uh: porfavor


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 29 2009, 12:15 AM~16118528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I do agree......that is some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2009, 12:23 AM~16118618
> *I do agree......that is some nice work :thumbsup:
> *


just post it to this guy that wants to talk about quality for nothing else cause his work sucks and i dont think he's going to post the big ass gaps on his frames


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2009, 12:10 AM~16118459
> *yea.. just dont feel like swapping this and swaping that.. oil here and oil there.. hate cleaning up that shit..
> *


with dem big inches your gona have leaks regardless of fluid or fluids!  You did a good gob on miggy's car, i just seen it the other day!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2009, 02:23 AM~16118618
> *I do agree......that is some nice work :thumbsup:
> *


nobody cares what you agree to


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2009, 06:25 PM~16114324
> *bucee's starts at 10.50 an hour  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Dec 29 2009, 06:16 AM~16119903
> *:dunno:
> *


i saw the sign i thought that was kind of high to work at a gas station :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 29 2009, 01:35 AM~16119210
> *nobody cares what you agree to
> *


Oh. Sorry :|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Dec 29 2009, 01:15 AM~16119069
> *with dem big inches your gona have leaks regardless of fluid or fluids!   You did a good gob on miggy's car, i just seen it the other day!
> *


preiciate it..
i had to hurry up abd finish it, they was kickin us out the relient when he was dwn here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 29 2009, 05:13 AM~16119553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


repost, funny though.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

clean set up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 28 2009, 10:25 PM~16117218
> *conque SODA ESTEREO
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  , TU SI SABES DE LO BUENO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2009, 04:52 PM~16123629
> *:0  :0   , TU SI SABES DE LO BUENO
> *


bola de fresas :thumbsdown:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 29 2009, 12:15 AM~16118528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKING REAL GOOD   keep up the quality work homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 28 2009, 11:11 PM~16117737
> *MIRA BOYLER  TUBISTE SUERTE Y NO TE CONTESTE TEMPRANO POR QUE GRACIAS A DIOS TENGO TRABAJO Y TODO EL DIA ESTUBE RECOGIENDO UN CARRO QUE VOY HACER DE SAN ANTONIO.
> 
> GRACIAS A DIOS TODA LA GENTE NO ES COMO TU  Y SI VALIERA MADRE COMO TU DICES NO TUBIERA TRABAJAS DE AUSTIN Y SAN ANTONIO  EN MENOS DE UN ANO QUE TENGO TRABAJANDO EN HTOW.
> ...


hay guey, esta buena la carta, 
NO TE ME AGUITES
NOS VEMOS EN EL HOP PIT,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2009, 02:56 PM~16123687
> *bola de fresas  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TEJANO MUSIC IS GOOD TOO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2009, 05:02 PM~16123777
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TEJANO MUSIC IS GOOD TOO :biggrin:
> *


  

you need to bring an external hard drive so i can hook you up with the music from the station.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 28 2009, 11:41 PM~16118125
> *quit changing the quotes boiler cause you getting him but hurt :0
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2009, 03:04 PM~16123797
> *
> 
> you need to bring an external hard drive so i can hook you up with the music from the station.
> *


thanks way, heading to office depot right now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2009, 05:06 PM~16123818
> *thanks way, heading to office depot right now
> *


get a 500 gig. sometimes you'll find a 1T about the same price, if you do get one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 29 2009, 02:23 AM~16118618
> *I do agree......that is some nice work :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 26 2009, 10:38 PM~16097293
> *MIL VESES DE ELLOS QUE DE LAS TUYAS QUE PARECEN ESCALERAS DE BOMBEROS CON TODOS ESOS CRUZADOS Y DIFERENTES DIFERENCIALES CON DECIRTE QUE TUBE QUE REHACER EL DIFERENCIAL DEL 63 DEL VATO DE LA CORINA PRQUE ESTABA DE LA CHINGADA AHI TE MANDO LAS FOTOS LUEGO YA HASTA LO CROMARON HIZE TRAILING ARMS NUEVOS PORQUE TAMBIEN ESTABAN FEOS Y UN WISH BONE NADAMAS NO QUISE ACABAR EL CHASIS PORQUE ESTABA MUY MAL Y NO LO QUIZE BOLVER A HACER PERO CHENCO LO TERMINO
> *


i was wondering where that came from. hijuelachingadahahahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 29 2009, 03:17 PM~16123945
> *i was wondering where that came from.  hijuelachingadahahahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2009, 05:18 PM~16123959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pinche vatos locos, lmao!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

mayne :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Dec 28 2009, 11:11 PM~16117737
> *MIRA BOYLER  TUBISTE SUERTE Y NO TE CONTESTE TEMPRANO POR QUE GRACIAS A DIOS TENGO TRABAJO Y TODO EL DIA ESTUBE RECOGIENDO UN CARRO QUE VOY HACER DE SAN ANTONIO.
> 
> GRACIAS A DIOS TODA LA GENTE NO ES COMO TU  Y SI VALIERA MADRE COMO TU DICES NO TUBIERA TRABAJAS DE AUSTIN Y SAN ANTONIO  EN MENOS DE UN ANO QUE TENGO TRABAJANDO EN HTOW.
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so really man its gonna be 2010. and ****** still goingback and forth over the same bullshit. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gH0F5Pqc8Rg


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 29 2009, 07:12 PM~16125886
> *
> *


RIP CHICO...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 29 2009, 04:13 AM~16119553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

2 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, JUSTDEEZ...thanx for coming thru yesterday....


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Till we Ride againg , thanks chico we miss you,,, R I P


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 29 2009, 05:12 PM~16125886
> *
> *


 :angel:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 29 2009, 07:44 PM~16127578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rip TO DA HOMIE CHICO!!! :angel: :tears:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 28 2009, 11:15 PM~16118528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my racks so far.. try to be a contender for cleanest set up round here..
still not done yet.. got some more ideals i havent welded yet


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2009, 09:06 PM~16127863
> *my racks so far.. try to be a contender for cleanest set up round here..
> still not done yet.. got some more ideals i havent welded yet
> 
> ...


pumps look bad ass on that red


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 29 2009, 09:14 PM~16127976
> *pumps look bad ass on that red
> *


jus the beginnin.. after i kandy the racks and hook up my l.e.ds...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 29 2009, 09:19 PM~16128058
> *jus the beginnin.. after i kandy the racks and hook up my l.e.ds...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 29 2009, 09:44 PM~16127578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rest in peace Chico :tears:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 29 2009, 09:25 PM~16127317
> *2 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, JUSTDEEZ...thanx for coming thru yesterday....
> *


wouldnt miss it man. i know yall would do the same if it was one of ours


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

sic sic sic LOOKIN GOOD 2010


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

PA QUE DUERME UNO VERDAD VIC. :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Dec 30 2009, 02:01 AM~16130798
> *PA QUE DUERME UNO VERDAD VIC.  :biggrin:
> *


pos si ya sabes q listo pa el weekend


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2009, 03:01 PM~16123762
> *hay guey, esta buena la carta,
> NO TE ME AGUITES
> NOS VEMOS EN EL HOP PIT,
> *


hopping pit?? with all this talking why dont you 2 hop this sunday at the HLC pic...????? :biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2009, 01:40 AM~16129925
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you'd fit in little one


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 29 2009, 08:52 PM~16127668
> *rip TO DA HOMIE CHICO!!! :angel:  :tears:
> *


I spoke to him a few times, he was a cool cat. I told my wife how young he was.I never thought a person that young could have a heart attack at that age.  :tears: :tears: :angel: you will be miss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Dec 29 2009, 06:53 PM~16126307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Auto Lowride Air Bag & Hydraulic Suspension Any Car Suv Truck *Finance - $1999 (NW HOUSTON(OFFER FINANCING )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OFFER FINANACING WITH NO CREDIT CHECK, 
90 DAYS SAME AS CASH, 
VALID CHECKING ACCOUNT 
FOR FINANCE WE NEED YOUR BANK STATMENT FOR LAST 30 DAYS 
NEED YOUR RESENT PAYSTUB 
VOID CHECK 

INSTALLATION PRICE WILL VARY DEPENDING ON VEHICLE 
STARTING PRICE IS $1999 and UP 




WHATS NEXT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HrDXmSa7kY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 30 2009, 11:09 AM~16132753
> *Auto Lowride Air Bag & Hydraulic Suspension Any Car Suv Truck *Finance - $1999 (NW HOUSTON(OFFER FINANCING )
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


what hapened to the rest of this truck????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Dec 30 2009, 12:09 PM~16132753
> *Auto Lowride Air Bag & Hydraulic Suspension Any Car Suv Truck *Finance - $1999 (NW HOUSTON(OFFER FINANCING )
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


looks like times are getting hard for some folks.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 30 2009, 01:38 PM~16134121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


white bucket @ 41 needs some ds


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

GOING TO H-TOWN IN A MONTH. TAKING THIS WITH ME REPPIN THE TOGETHER CAR CLUB FROM L.A


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 02:00 PM~16134314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 callin sic out


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 02:00 PM~16134314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :cheesy: 

but why Houston??

no scene here....not like it used to be


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 03:00 PM~16134314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride.


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 30 2009, 01:01 PM~16134322
> *:0  callin sic out
> *


LOL I LIKE HIS WORK I MIGHT TAKE ANOTHER PROJECT FOR HIM TO PAINT.


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 30 2009, 02:26 PM~16135068
> *nice :cheesy:
> 
> but why Houston??
> ...


MY CARNAL LIVES OUT THERE SO I'M READY FOR A CHANGE HE'S OFF OF WESTIEMER & HWY 6.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 04:40 PM~16135191
> *MY CARNAL LIVES OUT THERE SO I'M READY FOR A CHANGE HE'S OFF OF WESTIEMER & HWY 6.
> *


way out west in houston.


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 30 2009, 02:47 PM~16135259
> *way out west in houston.
> *


YEAH I GUESS BUT IT'S FIRME I LIKE IT OUT THERE I KNOW EVERYTHING IS DISTANCE OUT THERE? WE KNOW A LOT OF OLDIES MEMBERS HERE WE WENT TO THERE ANNIVERSARY.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 03:54 PM~16135338
> *YEAH I GUESS BUT IT'S FIRME I LIKE IT OUT THERE I KNOW EVERYTHING IS DISTANCE OUT THERE? WE KNOW A LOT OF OLDIES MEMBERS HERE WE WENT TO THERE ANNIVERSARY.
> *


Welcome to Houston then....its always a plus to have fresh and clean lowriders coming from other citys.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by project 79+Dec 28 2009, 11:25 PM~16117218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 01:00 PM~16134314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 04:54 PM~16135338
> *YEAH I GUESS BUT IT'S FIRME I LIKE IT OUT THERE I KNOW EVERYTHING IS DISTANCE OUT THERE? WE KNOW A LOT OF OLDIES MEMBERS HERE WE WENT TO THERE ANNIVERSARY.
> *


some of the oldies houston went out there this year. sure you prob met some.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Dec 30 2009, 03:02 PM~16135437
> *thats the jam!!  :cheesy:
> 
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 04:40 PM~16135191
> *MY CARNAL LIVES OUT THERE SO I'M READY FOR A CHANGE HE'S OFF OF WESTIEMER & HWY 6.
> *


thats close to me.bel air and hwy 6


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 30 2009, 04:59 PM~16135390
> *Welcome to Houston then....its always a plus to have fresh and clean lowriders coming from other citys.
> *


o' friendly ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk a ***** named jordan.. and i didn't have to camp out for em!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 02:00 PM~16134314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

santa was good to me this year, that fucker came thru!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Dec 30 2009, 02:34 PM~16135132
> *LOL I LIKE HIS WORK I MIGHT TAKE ANOTHER PROJECT FOR HIM TO PAINT.
> *


:bigbrin:
we need more clean elcos out here..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

comin out sunday..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2009, 08:52 PM~16139164
> *santa was good to me this year, that fucker came thru!
> 
> 
> ...


Now wtf u gon do wit dat besides pull a muscle??? :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2009, 08:55 PM~16139195
> *comin out sunday..
> 
> 
> ...


Is dat ur elco???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 30 2009, 11:17 PM~16139509
> *Now wtf u gon do wit dat besides pull a muscle??? :uh: :uh:
> *


you one that would dislocate shoulder with it. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2009, 10:48 PM~16139105
> *fk a ***** named jordan..  and i didn't have to camp out for em!
> 
> 
> ...


R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2009, 08:48 PM~16139105
> *fk a ***** named jordan..  and i didn't have to camp out for em!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:









real old school...85 son


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2009, 08:55 PM~16139195
> *comin out sunday..
> 
> 
> ...


  ..nice but its not urs cus i see no sun roof


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 30 2009, 11:31 PM~16139753
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


superstars go back to 69 actually. just FYI 

they had those there too, actually they had almost every NIKE jordan made, from looks of it. almost bought the 2's only ones i liked, but decided not to.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2009, 09:34 PM~16139815
> *superstars go back to 69 actually.  just FYI
> 
> they had those there too, actually they had almost every NIKE jordan made, from looks of it.  almost bought the 2's  only ones i liked, but decided not to.
> ...










got these my friend...what store you go to...explain


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 30 2009, 11:43 PM~16139967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pic aint working


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2009, 09:44 PM~16139987
> *pic aint working
> *


nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

WUT UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 30 2009, 09:46 PM~16140031
> *WUT UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:
> *


  wut up bro...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 30 2009, 11:48 PM~16140055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 think i saw those in that color, but cant be 100% white/red they had for sure.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 30 2009, 09:18 PM~16139522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly...

something i did for a homie. 3 hr job


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 30 2009, 11:48 PM~16140065
> *  wut up bro...
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2009, 09:50 PM~16140085
> *    think i saw those in that color, but cant be 100%    white/red they had for sure.
> *


what store broham??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 30 2009, 11:57 PM~16140214
> *what store broham??
> *


PM sent


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

NEW YEAR New things to come
Happy New Year and a Hopping New season,
from Baytown 281 C C to all lay it low low riders


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

Q ONDA TONY COMO VA LE PROYECTO


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2009, 10:01 PM~16140264
> *PM sent
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 30 2009, 11:03 PM~16140303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 30 2009, 08:52 PM~16139164
> *santa was good to me this year, that fucker came thru!
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im getting next week


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 31 2009, 12:47 AM~16141005
> *thats what im getting next week
> *


mossberg 500 cruiser, $359 at carters country,with regular stock and a pistol grip (folding stock i got seperate)


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Dec 30 2009, 11:03 PM~16140303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if yall are lookin for plaques, holla at me


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Wireless switchbox !!!</span> 







:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

just got home from work...its fucken foggy than a mother fucker.. hopefully it isnt like this tomorrow


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 31 2009, 02:56 AM~16142644
> *just got home from work...its fucken foggy than a mother fucker.. hopefully it isnt like this tomorrow
> *


fog advisory till 9 am :cheesy:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 31 2009, 01:54 AM~16142331
> *Wireless switchbox !!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 31 2009, 02:54 AM~16142331
> *Wireless switchbox !!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 31 2009, 02:54 AM~16142331
> *Wireless switchbox !!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 30 2009, 11:47 PM~16141005
> *thats what im getting next week
> *



you aint gettin shit punk :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 31 2009, 10:02 AM~16143488
> *you aint gettin shit punk :uh:
> *


omg! omg! omg!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 30 2009, 10:55 PM~16139195
> *comin out sunday..
> 
> 
> ...


Whoring?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 31 2009, 08:32 AM~16143641
> *Whoring?
> *


nope...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 30 2009, 02:47 PM~16135259
> *way out west in houston.
> *


stay away from the attaboys hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2009, 10:39 AM~16143669
> *stay away from the attaboys  hno:  hno:
> *


x2! hno: hno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 31 2009, 08:41 AM~16143683
> *x2!  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:  feliz ano nuevo old man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2009, 11:15 AM~16143941
> *:biggrin:   feliz ano nuevo old man
> *


orale mocoso :happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 31 2009, 09:16 AM~16143947
> *orale mocoso  :happysad:
> *


mocoso tienes el culis from last night :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2009, 11:25 AM~16144022
> *mocoso tienes el culis from last night  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Negatory sir. I don't do those gay things that you do.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 31 2009, 09:27 AM~16144044
> *Negatory sir.  I don't do those gay things that you do.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :x: :x:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2009, 11:31 AM~16144076
> *:uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :biggrin:  

Be safe tonight guey.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 31 2009, 09:35 AM~16144103
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Be safe tonight guey.
> *


u too cuidado con el homeland security hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2009, 11:37 AM~16144130
> *u too  cuidado con el homeland security hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


ya se guey! got to worry about los good ole boys shooting up in the air. hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 31 2009, 09:41 AM~16144166
> *ya se guey!  got to worry about los good ole boys shooting up in the air.  hno:
> *


thats why i stay with the chinos puro pinchi fried rice on my hood


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Dec 31 2009, 12:54 AM~16142331
> *Wireless switchbox !!!</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 31 2009, 11:43 AM~16144190
> *thats why i stay with the chinos puro pinchi fried rice on my hood
> *


but i'm on this side of town now.. weather says fog..but i got a feeling theres gonna be some thunder.. 

:machinegun:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2009, 11:20 AM~16145112
> *but i'm on this side of town now..    weather says fog..but i got a feeling theres gonna be some thunder..
> 
> :machinegun:
> *


:uh: seriously :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2009, 02:53 PM~16145985
> *:uh: seriously :uh:
> *


got your fruity drinks ready for tonight? :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2009, 02:42 PM~16146437
> *got your fruity drinks ready for tonight?  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 31 2009, 01:42 PM~16146437
> *got your fruity drinks ready for tonight?  :uh:
> *


:cheesy: :x: :x:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Big-Tymer, low 86 regal...........HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got some 13 knock off wheels with gold spokes with tires i just got them and dont like them let go for 200 need them gone hit me up at 832 396 4062 thank


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 31 2009, 06:47 PM~16148330
> *got some 13 knock off wheels with gold spokes with tires i just got them and dont like them let go for 200 need them gone hit me up at 832 396 4062 thank
> *


pics?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Dec 31 2009, 06:49 PM~16148341
> *pics?
> *


 regal...


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

tried already :yessad:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 31 2009, 05:46 PM~16148321
> *3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Big-Tymer, low 86 regal...........HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES... :biggrin:
> *


u two homie


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Dec 31 2009, 07:09 PM~16148548
> *u two homie
> *


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

here some pic


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

LOCOS CREATIONS</span> :guns: :guns:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, rollin-hard YO TE AVISO SI LOCALISO AL VATO DE LAS PILAS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

Orale para salir a jugar


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 30 2009, 11:47 PM~16141000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2009, 09:44 AM~16143700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:420: :420:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 31 2009, 10:24 PM~16150033
> *
> *



do 61-64 impala/belair/biscayne frames fit both 4dr and 2dr cars even wagons? or do i have to make a topic about it?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 31 2009, 10:55 PM~16150199
> *do 61-64 impala/belair/biscayne frames fit both 4dr and 2dr cars even wagons?  or do i have to make a topic about it?
> *


make a topic just in case

ill try n posty any info i can scrounge up

or PM catalyzed on here he knows his shit.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 31 2009, 08:06 PM~16149564
> *hoppers4life, rollin-hard YO TE AVISO SI LOCALISO AL VATO DE LAS PILAS
> *


Y YO QUE WUEY, toy pintado o que, i need 3 tambien :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 31 2009, 11:43 PM~16150729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 , AINT THAT THE OLD FROG CUTTY :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 31 2009, 11:46 PM~16150742
> *:0  :0 , AINT THAT THE OLD FROG CUTTY :biggrin:
> *


thats right!! stepping up the game for 2010 single pump!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 31 2009, 11:49 PM~16150758
> *thats right!! stepping up the game for 2010 single pump!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 31 2009, 11:43 PM~16150729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Buckles and dirty whitewalls?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2009, 11:52 PM~16150779
> *Buckles and dirty whitewalls?? :dunno: :dunno:
> *


i know how the bukle happend, ..crazy ass fool was hoppin on the freeway doing 65
all i saw was sparks all over, :loco: :no:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2009, 11:52 PM~16150779
> *Buckles and dirty whitewalls?? :dunno: :dunno:
> *


 always a hater, just be ready when i bring pinky out so i can break you off, and dont look for exuses


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 31 2009, 11:55 PM~16150791
> *i know how the bukle happend, ..crazy ass fool was hoppin on the freeway doing 65
> all  i saw was sparks all over,  :loco:  :no:
> *


O. 

Ya se me olvido la otra noche and I ain't make it to ur house....ill eventually make it 1 these days lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 31 2009, 11:55 PM~16150791
> *i know how the bukle happend, ..crazy ass fool was hoppin on the freeway doing 65
> all  i saw was sparks all over,  :loco:  :no:
> *


dont even tell this vato he dont know nothing about hopping on the freeway, aint no weight in that trunk, se los enseno el domingo :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 31 2009, 11:57 PM~16150804
> *always a hater, just be ready when i bring pinky out so i can break you off, and dont look for exuses
> *


:| :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 31 2009, 11:59 PM~16150820
> *O.
> 
> Ya se me olvido la otra noche and I ain't make it to ur house....ill eventually make it 1 these days lol
> *


ya se wuey, no hay pedo, ay me avisas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 31 2009, 11:59 PM~16150824
> *dont even tell this vato he dont know nothing about hopping on the freeway, aint no weight in that trunk, se los enseno el domingo :biggrin:
> *


  , we are gona open the trunk on the green one too,


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy new year


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2010, 01:52 AM~16150779
> *Buckles and dirty whitewalls?? :dunno: :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

to all of y'all that text me new years greetings, and well wishes.. (ain't saying names)..


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 1 2010, 12:06 AM~16150261
> *make a topic just in case
> 
> ill try n posty any info i can scrounge up
> ...


Far from knowing it all. Everyday is a learning experience


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this is what i got my self for my birth day thanks to the most gangstuh member in off topic for giving me the lead :0 :0


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2010, 01:29 PM~16152944
> *this is what i got my self for my birth day thanks to the most gangstuh member in off topic for giving me the lead :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


hope you didn't pay $300 for em, and some lead, those can be found cheap on ebay.. all day


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 31 2009, 10:36 PM~16150694
> *Y YO QUE WUEY, toy pintado o que, i need 3 tambien :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i got u covered!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

$8.50 shipped

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1965-TEXAS-LIC...39#ht_500wt_990


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2010, 01:00 PM~16153080
> *hope you didn't pay $300  for em,  and some lead,  those can be found cheap on ebay.. all day
> *


how did you know :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2010, 01:05 PM~16153107
> *$8.50 shipped
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1965-TEXAS-LIC...39#ht_500wt_990
> *


thats only 1.. i wanted a set, bout to get one from there :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC+Dec 31 2009, 10:59 PM~16150824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
i cant open it, to much to see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2010, 12:00 PM~16153080
> *hope you didn't pay $300  for em,  and some lead,  those can be found cheap on ebay.. all day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 1 2010, 12:04 PM~16153099
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: i got u covered!!!!
> *


YA DIJO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2010, 02:00 PM~16153080
> *hope you didn't pay $300  for em,  and some lead,  those can be found cheap on ebay.. all day
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 1 2010, 12:29 PM~16152944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


junk


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

its coming hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Dec 31 2009, 08:06 PM~16149571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

put in a little work today


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2010, 05:00 PM~16155307
> *put in a little work today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2010, 06:08 PM~16155357
> *
> *


put it in the air


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2010, 05:10 PM~16155364
> *put it in the air
> *


:420: :420:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2010, 04:00 PM~16155307
> *put in a little work today
> 
> 
> ...


looks good seen it at PISTOLEROS!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 31 2009, 10:43 PM~16150729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2010, 06:00 PM~16155307
> *put in a little work today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16155472
> *:420: :420:
> *


i want them thangs but ill rather spend the money on the impaler. i like how the car looks with them


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Dec 30 2009, 08:46 PM~16140031
> *WUT UP EVERYBODY :biggrin:
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE!! ABOUT TO GET STARTED ON UR HOPPER..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2010, 06:02 PM~16155754
> *i want them thangs but ill rather spend the money on the impaler. i like how the car looks with them
> *


:dumbshortfuck:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2010, 07:16 PM~16155861
> *:dumbshortfuck:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big thanks to the homie fredo for helping me and joe at pistoleros for throwing this silverstone2 on the mc for me....










little brother and big brother :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

what up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2010, 07:00 PM~16155307
> *put in a little work today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 1 2010, 06:54 PM~16156240
> *
> *


NICE PAINT JOB.....


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT UP NOKTURNAL???


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16156052
> *what up
> *


HEY HOMIE, WHAT WAS IT U NEEDED?


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

wuz good


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

I NEED A 1/2 INCH Y BLOCK...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jan 1 2010, 07:00 PM~16156285
> * wuz good
> *


WHO IS MR. RUSSEL?????


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 1 2010, 10:00 PM~16156288
> *I NEED A 1/2 INCH Y BLOCK...
> *


ahora que andas asiendo guey


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 1 2010, 10:01 PM~16156296
> *WHO IS MR. RUSSEL?????
> *


fuck if i know.that dont even sound like someone i would even talk to


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jan 1 2010, 07:01 PM~16156299
> *ahora que andas asiendo guey
> *


I NEED IT SO I CAN HOOK UP 2 GARDEN HOSES TO WASH MY CAR QUICKER...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jan 1 2010, 07:03 PM~16156304
> *fuck if i know.that dont even sound like someone i would even talk to
> *


HE IS ON THE ATL THREAD.
WANTS TO BUY MY ENGINE.
I THOUGHT IT WAS THE OLD GUY WITH THE BABY BLUE 63.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 1 2010, 06:00 PM~16156288
> *I NEED A 1/2 INCH Y BLOCK...
> *


I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET U ONE


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money+Jan 1 2010, 10:03 PM~16156306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na es un "guero" i think


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 1 2010, 07:05 PM~16156315
> *I'LL SEE IF I CAN GET U ONE
> *


THANKS HOMIE.
I ALSO NEED A HOSE. LET ME GET A MEASUREMENT AND ILL GET WITH U...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jan 1 2010, 07:06 PM~16156321
> *no seas mamon
> 
> na es un "guero" i think
> *


WHAT DO U MEAN BY "GUERO"??????


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16156338
> *WHAT DO U MEAN BY "GUERO"??????
> *


es pariente de topo


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jan 1 2010, 07:08 PM~16156346
> *es pariente de topo
> *


THATS MY DAWG....


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 1 2010, 10:10 PM~16156359
> *THATS MY DAWG....
> *


no gag :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2010, 07:28 PM~16155990
> *big thanks to the homie fredo for helping me and joe at pistoleros for throwing this silverstone2 on the mc for me....
> 
> 
> ...


motha fkah looks str-8


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 1 2010, 07:00 PM~16156288
> *I NEED A 1/2 INCH Y BLOCK...
> *


got one :biggrin:


----------



## Tad Ducket (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2010, 05:00 PM~16155307
> *put in a little work today
> 
> 
> ...


clean clean clean


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 1 2010, 08:01 PM~16156774
> *got one :biggrin:
> *


X2...wit hoses and all :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

happy b-day foo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16157060
> *happy b-day foo
> *



thanks, i have a holiday chorizo for you. store it in your ass before it goes bad.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2010, 07:00 PM~16155307
> *put in a little work today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 1 2010, 11:14 PM~16157370
> *thanks, i have a holiday chorizo for you.  store it in your ass before it goes bad.
> *


was your bday? happy b'day jotoe.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 1 2010, 10:03 PM~16157911
> *damn
> 
> 
> ...


dam and those cars have some weird ass front suspensions...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT TIME IS THE PARK TOMORROW, AND WHAT TIME IS THE FREESTYLE HOP GONNA START. I WANT TO PUT MY CAR IN THE HOP.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 09:15 AM~16160137
> *dam and those cars have some weird ass front suspensions...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 09:20 AM~16160478
> *WHAT TIME IS THE PARK TOMORROW, AND WHAT TIME IS THE FREESTYLE HOP GONNA START. I WANT TO PUT MY CAR IN THE HOP.
> *


good question,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 10:20 AM~16160478
> *WHAT TIME IS THE PARK TOMORROW, AND WHAT TIME IS THE FREESTYLE HOP GONNA START. I WANT TO PUT MY CAR IN THE HOP.
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2010, 06:28 PM~16155990
> *big thanks to the homie fredo for helping me and joe at pistoleros for throwing this silverstone2 on the mc for me....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 09:20 AM~16160478
> *WHAT TIME IS THE PARK TOMORROW, AND WHAT TIME IS THE FREESTYLE HOP GONNA START. I WANT TO PUT MY CAR IN THE HOP.
> *


11... :0 hop is all day!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOPE YOU SEE EVERYONE WHO REPRESENTS THIS LIFESTYLE COMEOUT TOMORROW..REGARDLESS OF WHAT CLUB ,SHOP OR ORGANIZATION U WITH.. LETS ALL KICK BACK AND BBQ FOR OUR NEW YEAR AND THIS LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE WE LIVE FOR...  *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

How bout a specific time so everyones not showing up all early nor late for no reason. Say @ 3pm get all cars rounded up in one spot?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 2 2010, 08:20 AM~16160478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 2 2010, 11:25 AM~16161104
> *How bout a specific time so everyones not showing up all early nor late for no reason.  Say @ 3pm get all cars rounded up in one spot?
> *


  COSIGN HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 2 2010, 11:25 AM~16161104
> *How bout a specific time so everyones not showing up all early nor late for no reason.  Say @ 3pm get all cars rounded up in one spot?
> *


im just gona pull up on whoever :biggrin: :0 (no **** or this nutz)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jk my 6 used batteries and delta dump wont cut it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 01:10 PM~16161420
> *jk my 6 used batteries and delta dump wont cut it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 2 2010, 12:17 PM~16161480
> *:uh:
> *


sup :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 01:18 PM~16161489
> *sup  :uh:
> *


bout to wash the car and hit the street


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 02:10 PM~16161420
> *jk my 6 used batteries and delta dump wont cut it
> *


hop anyway. least they'll be one clean car hopping


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 01:10 PM~16161420
> *jk my 6 used batteries and delta dump wont cut it
> *


oh well, next year


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY 409 713 832 HOGG'S & RIDER'S FROM MISTA TXHT317 2010 LET'S GET IT ......................


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 2 2010, 11:25 AM~16161104
> *How bout a specific time so everyones not showing up all early nor late for no reason.  Say @ 3pm get all cars rounded up in one spot?
> *


Fucka ***** named lowriding.....gotta watch me some texans foosball!!! 

Maybe next year....:happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 12:10 PM~16161420
> *jk my 6 used batteries and delta dump wont cut it
> *


Come take the junk out of my trunk.....see if that'll cut it :0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 30 2009, 03:17 AM~16131153
> *pos si ya sabes q listo pa el weekend
> *



si va andar el domingo en el parque?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2010, 04:22 PM~16162366
> *Fucka ***** named lowriding.....gotta watch me some texans foosball!!!
> 
> Maybe next year....:happysad:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 2 2010, 01:19 PM~16161984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them japns, dntg give a damn, hopping cars that peps wont even drive in america


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jan 2 2010, 03:31 PM~16162803
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


U think they got it in em ???? I heard t.brady might only play 1st half.....but highly doubt it knowing there hoe ass coach.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2010, 02:22 PM~16162366
> *Fucka ***** named lowriding.....gotta watch me some texans foosball!!!
> 
> Maybe next year....:happysad:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2010, 04:44 PM~16162870
> *them japns, dntg give a damn, hopping cars that peps wont even drive in america
> *


le zacatean aqui


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 2 2010, 11:21 AM~16161079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


el chipper is ready :cheesy:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 2 2010, 03:31 PM~16162427
> *si va andar el domingo en el parque?
> *


simon ay q llevar fajitas


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 2 2010, 04:43 PM~16163294
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :uh:
> *


Hattin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2010, 02:23 PM~16162377
> *Come take the junk out of my trunk.....see if that'll cut it :0
> *


i need more than 6...ill take that adex though


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2010, 05:13 PM~16163546
> *i need more than 6...ill take that adex though
> *


Cook me some pancakes in the morning n u can have it :|


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

(slimonthabumperrrrrrrrr) im chill here in LA with zenith wire wheel and switchman.....just wanna say whats tha deal houston......and a few members from the club.....will post pics when i get home


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2010, 03:57 PM~16163411
> *el chipper is  ready  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 2 2010, 11:00 AM~16161353
> *im just gona pull up on whoever :biggrin:  :0 (no **** or this nutz)
> *


U AINT READY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Jan 2 2010, 04:01 PM~16163440
> *simon ay q llevar fajitas
> *


 :around: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 2 2010, 05:32 PM~16163679
> *(slimonthabumperrrrrrrrr) im chill here in LA with zenith wire wheel and switchman.....just wanna say whats tha deal houston......and a few members from the club.....will post pics when i get home
> *


Lavate el sobaco weyyy!!! :0 :0


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2010, 07:52 PM~16163856
> *Lavate el sobaco weyyy!!! :0 :0
> *


did he call you too,to brag about being in LA at zenith? i let it go to voicemail, didn't care.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2010, 05:55 PM~16162952
> *U think they got it in em ???? I heard t.brady might only play 1st half.....but highly doubt it knowing there hoe ass coach.
> *



:0 i think they'll make it.i was hearing ne wouldnt sit any of there starters down cuz they were still fighting for home field advantage. :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 2 2010, 05:32 PM~16163679
> *(slimonthabumperrrrrrrrr) im chill here in LA with zenith wire wheel and switchman.....just wanna say whats tha deal houston......and a few members from the club.....will post pics when i get home
> *


pics of hop mayne, since u can see it from any angle :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 2 2010, 05:48 PM~16163811
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: what it do tony


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne im ready for tommorow.. but my car aint


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2010, 02:22 PM~16162366
> *Fucka ***** named lowriding.....gotta watch me some texans foosball!!!
> 
> Maybe next year....:happysad:
> *


 will be at the game :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 1 2010, 08:35 PM~16157060
> *happy b-day foo
> *


x2 will give u prez on monday


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 2 2010, 10:21 PM~16165112
> *will be at the game  :biggrin:
> *


you at every game groupie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2010, 08:38 PM~16165279
> *you at every game groupie
> 
> 
> ...


going with you tio. 
damn you must really have a man crush on to have hi-jacked this pis from MS.... Joey told me you're a queer....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 1 2010, 05:00 PM~16155307
> *put in a little work today
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ls ...they are some nice rides


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 2 2010, 11:16 PM~16165690
> *going with you tio.
> damn you must really have a man crush on to have hi-jacked this pis from MS.... Joey told me you're a queer....
> *


joey told me you sleep in texans draws


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 2 2010, 06:13 PM~16164467
> *:cheesy: what it do tony
> *


TRYING TO WORK SOME MAGIC EN EL PECADOR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Jan 2 2010, 06:01 PM~16163440
> *simon ay q llevar fajitas
> *





Como a que hora esta bien yegarle?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2010, 09:53 PM~16166052
> *joey told me you sleep in texans draws
> 
> 
> ...


cyber stocking


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC+Jan 3 2010, 12:31 AM~16166391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

anyone looking for a 90 caddy front clip ( header panel, core support, L & R front fenders, corner lights. head lights, wiring harness and front bumper without molding.

Also 90 rear bumper with 90 tail lights and 90 bumber molding.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2010, 01:13 AM~16166757
> *anyone looking for a 90 caddy front clip ( header panel, core support, L & R front fenders, corner lights. head lights, wiring harness and front bumper without molding.
> 
> Also 90 rear bumper with 90 tail lights and 90 bumber molding.
> ...


all you goffy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

ok


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 2 2010, 10:53 PM~16166052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***** why you always in everybodys kool-aid? :uh:

edit muffugas: post some pics of yo own shit for once


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2010, 12:46 AM~16167011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2010, 12:04 AM~16167128
> *them would be some big ass draws, bigger than yours i mean
> ***** why you always in everybodys kool-aid? :uh:
> 
> ...


because i want to be like Roberto G, Ragalc and i like to piss you off, dont get all butt wurt b/c i aint Bojoe BITCH....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2010, 01:15 AM~16167209
> *because i want to be like Roberto G, Ragalc and i like to piss you off,  dont get all butt wurt b/c i aint Bojoe BITCH....
> *


5' 1" ?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2010, 01:15 AM~16167209
> *because i want to be like Roberto G, Ragalc and i like to piss you off,  dont get all butt wurt b/c i aint Bojoe BITCH....
> *



don't get all loud, i will bitch slap you hoe


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2010, 12:21 AM~16167240
> *don't get all loud, i will bitch slap you hoe
> *


shit your the one that has the attitude all the damn time and you have me mistaken for your ol lady


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2010, 12:15 AM~16167209
> *because i want to be like Roberto G, Ragalc and i like to piss you off,  dont get all butt wurt b/c i aint Bojoe BITCH....
> *


Oooh oooh ooooh....is dat sneak dissin necessary....:ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 01:31 AM~16167663
> *Oooh oooh ooooh....is dat sneak dissin necessary....:ugh:
> *


didnt mean to drag you into this.....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> :uh:
> FUCKING H8ER :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

chec k the weather said no rain so hope to everyone, like solo riders and club at hlc today showing love so gas up the rides get them clean up and put on ur gear and let have a good time, later homie. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

where them empire boys at see yall today :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 3 2010, 06:04 AM~16168271
> *chec k the weather said no rain so hope to everyone, like solo riders and club at hlc today showing love so gas up the rides get them  clean up and put on ur gear and let have a good time, later homie. :biggrin:
> *


been rolling da lo-low for the last month so im ready to hit da gas pedal!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 2 2010, 10:12 PM~16166209
> *TRYING TO WORK SOME MAGIC EN EL PECADOR!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCK LOWRIDING!!!!!! TEXANS BITCHES!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 04:21 PM~16170879
> *FUCK LOWRIDING!!!!!! TEXANS BITCHES!!!!!!!
> *


kris brown needs to be canned.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 02:22 PM~16170895
> *kris brown needs to be canned.
> *


Dat ***** need to go like yesterday!!!! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 04:25 PM~16170917
> *Dat ***** need to go like yesterday!!!! :angry:
> *


they probably would have done that in middle of season, if there was anybody else available. doubt he comes back next year.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 3 2010, 04:21 PM~16170879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 02:31 PM~16170975
> *they probably would have done that in middle of season, if there was anybody else available.  doubt he comes back next year.
> *


 he just signed a 5 year 20mill comtract I think :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 04:52 PM~16171120
> *  he just signed a 5 year 20mill comtract I think :angry:
> *


ha texans got 0wn3d on that contract


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 02:55 PM~16171149
> *ha  texans got 0wn3d on that contract
> *


They got sentimental value owned on his contract.......cuz he was one of the og 1st year texans they gave em dat much.........bet he laughing all dat way to da bank :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 05:28 PM~16171415
> *They got sentimental value owned on his contract.......cuz he was one of the og 1st year texans they gave em dat much.........bet he laughing all dat way to da bank :angry:
> *


did hug from owner look like a "goodbye" hug? :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2010, 01:15 AM~16167209
> *because i want to be like Roberto G, Ragalc and i like to piss you off,  dont get all butt wurt b/c i aint Bojoe BITCH....
> *


  no doubt junkyard Dave finish something... aka Caddy King


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool pic.. i missed the hop.. i was on other side of park, didnt even know it was goin down


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

i got a 79 monte carlo,79 caprice,94fleetwood thinkin of salein them for the right price.......just testin the water


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 3 2010, 04:36 PM~16171888
> *i got a 79 monte carlo,79 caprice,94fleetwood thinkin of salein them for the right price.......just testin the water
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 02:21 PM~16170879
> *FUCK LOWRIDING!!!!!! TEXANS BITCHES!!!!!!!
> *


SHH, WE HAD A 72'' BIG SCREEN GOIN ON AT THE PARK


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 06:48 PM~16171975
> *SHH, WE HAD A 72'' BIG SCREEN GOIN ON AT THE PARK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 3 2010, 06:48 PM~16171976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$?


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 05:50 PM~16171992
> *$?
> *


dont have a price set ....make me a offer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some of the individuals line up for 2010 today at the park.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 3 2010, 06:58 PM~16172052
> *dont have a price set ....make me a offer
> *


$500


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 04:48 PM~16171975
> *SHH, WE HAD A 72'' BIG SCREEN GOIN ON AT THE PARK
> *


:0 :angry: fuck I shoulda gone then!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2010, 07:02 PM~16172081
> *some of the individuals line up for 2010 today at the park.
> 
> 
> ...


shoulda left cop spotlight on it


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 06:09 PM~16172146
> *$500
> *


 i see u got jokes....keep window shopein


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 05:09 PM~16172147
> *:0 :angry: fuck I shoulda gone then!!!
> *


y fajitas tambien guey :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 07:16 PM~16172237
> *y fajitas tambien guey :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 3 2010, 07:16 PM~16172234
> *i see u got jokes....keep window shopein
> *


ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 05:14 PM~16172206
> *shoulda left cop spotlight on it
> *


you should finish your car, sideliner


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2010, 05:21 PM~16172299
> *you should finish your car, sideliner
> *


 :0 ..... I HEARD THAT!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 2 2010, 11:15 PM~16166769
> *all you goffy*



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2010, 05:22 PM~16172314
> *:0 ..... I HEARD THAT!!
> *


im just sayin i havent seen the dude in a low, since i bought that pink ls from him back in like 2000..... :dunno: thats 10 yrs ago :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 05:16 PM~16172237
> *y fajitas tambien guey :biggrin:
> *


:angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 3 2010, 07:21 PM~16172299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rant:


and fyi its going to paint soon as gas gauge is fixed. maybe sic will have a tax refund special


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*Onbehalf of the HLC..we would like to thank everyone who came out and supported our first event of the yr..our annual new yrs bbq was a good one...smooth day of chillin,bbqin and checking out the rides.. it was a lil cold..but we had a good time. good start to bring Macgregor back!! *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 3 2010, 04:49 PM~16171978
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i was like :0 ..when i seen them bring that out there :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2010, 08:01 PM~16173325
> *Onbehalf of the HLC..we would like to thank everyone who came out and supported our first event of the yr..our annual new yrs bbq was a good one...smooth day of chillin,bbqin and checking out the rides.. it was a lil cold..but we had a good time.  good start to bring Macgregor back!!
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2010, 07:02 PM~16173340
> *i was like  :0 ..when i seen them bring that out there  :biggrin:
> *


them fools are crazy, theyr not all there in the head :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Pics of da hop??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 05:56 PM~16172645
> *:angry:
> :rant:
> and fyi  its going to paint soon as gas gauge is fixed.
> *


yea, ok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Emperor Goofy, *B.Y.T#1CUTTY*, hoppers4life, livnlow713, NIX CUSTOMS

que pasa compa :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16173325
> *Onbehalf of the HLC..we would like to thank everyone who came out and supported our first event of the yr..our annual new yrs bbq was a good one...smooth day of chillin,bbqin and checking out the rides.. it was a lil cold..but we had a good time.  good start to bring Macgregor back!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2010, 09:32 PM~16173661
> *yea, ok
> *


 :uh:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2010, 09:34 PM~16173686
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Emperor Goofy,ARMANDO,U DONT WANT ME TO START... :biggrin:*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 3 2010, 09:51 PM~16173867
> *
> 
> 
> ...




KEEP THEM PICS COMMIN...I FORGOT MY CAMERA


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jan 3 2010, 07:40 PM~16173759
> *CALM DOWN ARMANDO,U DONT WANT ME START... :biggrin:
> *


ARMANDO ALVAREZ HERNANDEZ THE 8TH :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2010, 10:04 PM~16174002
> *ARMANDO ALVAREZ HERNANDEZ THE 8TH  :0
> *



PINCHE MOJO :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 3 2010, 07:51 PM~16173867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 3 2010, 07:57 PM~16173933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car should be named cream puff :biggrin: 

love the 2 tone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2010, 10:04 PM~16174002
> *ARMANDO ALVAREZ HERNANDEZ THE 8TH  :0
> *


seen your cousin *ARMANDO* new years eve, he was in his church shoes headed out to a fruity drink party.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jan 3 2010, 08:05 PM~16174015
> *PINCHE MOJO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 08:11 PM~16174078
> *seen your cousin ARMANDO new years eve, he was in his church shoes headed out to a fruity drink party.
> *


LOL FISHY..YEA I WANTED TO GO TOO BUT NO BABYSITTER


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone gimme # to pistoleros. however you spell it. lone star acting shisty with the #


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 08:18 PM~16174157
> *someone gimme # to pistoleros.  however you spell it.  lone star acting shisty with the #
> *


all you gonna do is the waste his time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2010, 10:20 PM~16174186
> *all you gonna do is the waste his time.
> *


bitch i got cash in hand


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2010, 08:20 PM~16174186
> *all you gonna do is the waste his time.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 10:18 PM~16174157
> *someone gimme # to pistoleros.  however you spell it.  lone star acting shisty with the #
> *



PM SENT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jan 3 2010, 10:22 PM~16174215
> *PM SENT
> *


got it, hit em up tomorrow.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 08:23 PM~16174227
> *got it, hit em up tomorrow.
> *


GOING BACK WITH PEARL METALLIC PINK ROSE??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 3 2010, 10:24 PM~16174242
> *GOING BACK WITH PEARL METALLIC PINK ROSE??
> *


you know it


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: MIJITODEHOUSTON, sic713, 84 BLAZER, texanheadturner, KRAZYTOYZ


:uh: quit sending me texts askin bout my underwear


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2010, 08:51 PM~16174521
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: MIJITODEHOUSTON, sic713, 84 BLAZER, texanheadturner, KRAZYTOYZ
> :uh: quit sending me texts askin bout my underwear
> *


did they pick up the rivi


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2010, 08:09 PM~16174057
> *this car should be named cream puff  :biggrin:
> 
> love the 2 tone
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2010, 09:53 PM~16174555
> *did they pick up the rivi
> *



nah. they had good intentions, but the wheels didn't fit the monster  got that front suspension on though, thats a plus  

tell your boss i'm broke and i need some money.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

Your gay


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 08:45 PM~16174457
> *Mayne.....
> 
> 
> ...



*THE CAR HIT 118 INCHES *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jan 3 2010, 10:06 PM~16174717
> *Your gay
> *



dude, i know. its a wonderful feeling. just let yourself go.


p.s., your avitar is gay.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2010, 09:03 PM~16174665
> *nah.  they had good intentions, but the wheels didn't fit the monster   got that front suspension on though, thats a plus
> 
> tell your boss i'm broke and i need some money.
> *


lol... :uh:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 3 2010, 10:17 PM~16174860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rusty balls


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

Googaly? :around: :around: :around: :x:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

59 & Littleyork was packed!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jan 3 2010, 10:31 PM~16175032
> *Googaly? :around:  :around:  :around:  :x:
> *



bee?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:0 For Sale :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2010, 11:08 PM~16174747
> *THE CAR HIT 118 INCHES
> *


Getting stuck...and using double switch


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 3 2010, 10:33 PM~16175066
> *
> 
> 
> ...



why??????


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2010, 09:33 PM~16175067
> *Getting stuck...and using double switch
> *



*ah!!! DIDN'T NO THAT *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 3 2010, 09:31 PM~16175038
> *59 & Littleyork was packed!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2010, 09:35 PM~16175093
> *why??????
> *



Have two other projects I want to finish.  Plus my street hopper.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 3 2010, 09:33 PM~16175067
> *Getting stuck...and using double switch
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 3 2010, 11:37 PM~16175112
> *Have two other projects I want to finish.   Plus my street hopper.
> *


bawla talk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 3 2010, 09:33 PM~16175066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is the rear end chrome?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 09:38 PM~16175132
> *bawla talk
> *



I still live in the Hood unlike other people. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 3 2010, 11:39 PM~16175147
> *I still live in the Hood unlike other people. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2010, 09:39 PM~16175136
> *is the rear end chrome?
> *



No, just the front suspension.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 3 2010, 11:41 PM~16175165
> *No, just the front suspension.
> *


How much you selling it for.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 3 2010, 04:35 PM~16171881
> * no doubt junkyard Dave finish something... aka Caddy King
> *


the price just double on them caddi parts you need :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jan 3 2010, 10:39 PM~16175147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahhhahhhaaaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 3 2010, 09:41 PM~16175165
> *No, just the front suspension.
> *


sell me just the suspension :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2010, 11:44 PM~16175208
> *hahahahhhahhhaaaa
> *


fk u sw cholo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 10:46 PM~16175231
> *fk u sw cholo
> *



watch yo self titanic we gangsta down hurr :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2010, 11:49 PM~16175258
> *watch yo self titanic we gangsta down hurr :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


i'm kinda gangsta over here too


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2010, 09:45 PM~16175218
> *sell me just the suspension  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 3 2010, 09:31 PM~16175038
> *59 & Littleyork was packed!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 3 2010, 08:31 PM~16175038
> *59 & Littleyork was packed!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 10:51 PM~16175284
> *i'm kinda gangsta over here too
> 
> 
> ...



childs play son


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16175317
> *childs play son
> *


slow down there mr AK coming from sw, so better make way.... actin ass *****


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 3 2010, 10:55 PM~16175338
> *slow down there mr AK coming from sw, so better make way.... actin ass *****
> *



ha


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Noumtalmbout


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0 wow....chrome floorplans?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 12:10 AM~16175490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 10:10 PM~16175490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them fools got the game on lock


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 3 2010, 09:31 PM~16175038
> *59 & Littleyork was packed!
> 
> 
> ...


And its gonna stay packed for awhile all the cops are busy at a shooting


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16175567
> *them fools got the game on lock
> *


In goffys words..."INDEED!"


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 3 2010, 09:33 PM~16175066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 10:18 PM~16175615
> *In goffys words..."INDEED!"
> *


check out their king of the streets edition, single pump


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 10:20 PM~16175638
> *check out their king of the streets edition, single pump
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...I was just gona post that....whole nother breed of rides out there.....13s no monster truck tires chrome paint interior....wow.....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 4 2010, 12:26 AM~16175713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did you have to drive with one foot on gas one on brake, so engine won't stall out?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2010, 10:26 PM~16175713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still chippin


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2010, 09:26 PM~16175713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 3 2010, 10:28 PM~16175738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks for the hook up we need to go over it so i can call out some of the cheereleaders


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

by the way, el centenario remains king of the streets  
the hop game getting good in htown


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 10:20 PM~16175638
> *check out their king of the streets edition, single pump
> 
> 
> ...



*<span style=\'colorrange\'>Car did 75" single pump from Fresno,Ca</span>*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16175965
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>Car did 75"  single pump from Fresno,Ca</span>
> *


mayne, what these cats have pumps on steroids :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16175968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he said, he still got u by 10'' :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16175968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:angry: video is not available  wtft???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 10:50 PM~16176041
> *he said, he still got u by 10'' :roflmao:
> *


THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT TIME :0 :0 :biggrin:NAH CHIPPER IS CHIPPN GACHOO


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 10:41 PM~16175924
> *by the way, el centenario remains king of the streets
> the hop game getting good in htown
> *


Damn skippy good turn out had fun I'm gona hav to bring my s10 out for some one. Houston keep them hoppers comin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2010, 10:53 PM~16176073
> *THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT TIME :0  :0  :biggrin:NAH CHIPPER IS CHIPPN GACHOO
> *


chippin and all , but we were at there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

"oh your talking about lowriders...i dont care about lowriders"
"well i dont care about big wheel"


:rofl:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16175968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche downy, im not going to take you out to eat at doneraquis wey (no ****) i thought we had a deal!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 3 2010, 11:39 PM~16176482
> *pinche downy, im not going to take you out to eat at doneraquis wey (no ****) i thought we had a deal!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fue el primerito que download


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 3 2010, 10:43 PM~16176517
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fue el primerito que download
> *


ya duermete puto!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 4 2010, 12:19 AM~16176801
> *ya duermete puto!!! :biggrin:
> *


tu tambien wuay :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so whats the next event?

my truck didnt make it to this one..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 3 2010, 10:44 PM~16175203
> *the price just double on them caddi parts you need  :angry:
> *


What else is new, like I never heard that before :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

boiler y street'chow


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2010, 11:36 PM~16175098
> *ah!!! DIDN'T NO THAT
> *


Yep that car has a shit load of power but there's no way u can get it up to 118 inches and it come back down by itself


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 4 2010, 07:38 AM~16177940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, OH HELL NO!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a radio they want to sell something cheap, all i need is an ipod jack. nothing fancy, under 80 or 100


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2010, 01:18 PM~16179102
> *does anyone have a radio they want to sell something cheap, all i need is an ipod jack. nothing fancy, under 80 or 100
> *


i have a KENWOOD you can have. no ipod conx though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 4 2010, 12:19 PM~16179624
> *i have a KENWOOD you can have.  no ipod conx though
> *


cant you fuckin read :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2010, 02:43 PM~16179804
> *cant you fuckin read  :uh:
> *


no


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 4 2010, 01:19 PM~16179624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it has a cd changer jack on the back, you can get an adapter for a few bucks on ebay.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2010, 02:47 PM~16179836
> *if it has a cd changer jack on the back, you can get an adapter for a few bucks on ebay.
> *


doubt it has that. its old as dirt.. 

so old, display looks like a old motorola pager screen


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 4 2010, 12:55 PM~16179899
> *
> *


SE PUSO BUENO ANOCHE EN LA LITTLE YORK :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

japan :cheesy:
dam japs......wonder if she would like to "consume" in aback seat ofa lac.... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 06:18 PM~16181713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that a gang sign she throwin up? claw of the tiger? reow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody need some tires.. we got em stock...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FOR SALE...JOLLY RANCHER AND 5 BUX AND U CAN TAKE IT!!!!!! :0 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2010, 04:52 PM~16182107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE U GET THEM FLEXIBLE BRAKE LINES AT????


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Need a 4 link 4 a 92 blazer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 4 2010, 04:54 PM~16182137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


southside can make you one..call rob
713 249 0373


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2010, 06:50 PM~16182084
> *anybody need some tires.. we got em stock...
> 
> 
> ...


Still smaller than some of the hoppers around here have. :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2010, 10:18 PM~16175615
> *In goffys words..."INDEED!"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2010, 05:01 PM~16182216
> *Still smaller than some of the hoppers around here have.  :roflmao:
> *


ha


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 3 2010, 11:12 PM~16176265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


let me knoe if u will sale the caddy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16182600
> *let me knoe if u will sale the caddy
> *


balla!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16182091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can buy this 1 empire... :0 :happysad:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2010, 05:01 PM~16182216
> *Still smaller than some of the hoppers around here have.  :roflmao:
> *


dont wake a sleeping giant ....they go for for days with dat bullshit....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 4 2010, 05:44 PM~16182679
> *dont wake a sleeping giant ....they go for for days with dat bullshit....
> *


tru that... 

bu its entertaining


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16182091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1400 cash and ill tow it away...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2010, 05:47 PM~16182715
> *tru that...
> 
> bu its entertaining
> *


It'd be entertaining if they talked english not fuckin chuuntaro :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2010, 05:48 PM~16182726
> *1400 cash and ill tow it away...
> *


Wat time u gon be here then??? :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 05:48 PM~16182729
> *It'd be entertaining if they talked english not fuckin chuuntaro :angry:
> *


ya ta bomper wey


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 3 2010, 11:12 PM~16176261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 05:48 PM~16182729
> *It'd be entertaining if they talked english not fuckin chuuntaro :angry:
> *


tru tru.. well lets just say there wont be anymore talkin cummin from magic...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 04:51 PM~16182091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


junk!!! 











j/k u serious?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 4 2010, 06:29 PM~16183226
> *junk!!!
> j/k  u serious?
> *


2 jolly ranchers for u.......:yessad:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 06:51 PM~16182091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how about 4 bux and 2 jolly ranchers :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jan 4 2010, 07:01 PM~16183720
> *how about 4 bux and 2 jolly ranchers  :cheesy:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :nosad:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 09:05 PM~16183762
> *:dunno: :dunno: :nosad:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jan 4 2010, 07:06 PM~16183769
> *
> *


Throw that lion king movie in I asked u for a fuckin month ago...and we might have a deal :|


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 05:43 PM~16182668
> *Can buy this 1 empire... :0 :happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 09:09 PM~16183804
> *Throw that lion king movie in I asked u for a fuckin month ago...and we might have a deal :|
> *


downloading it right now :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 05:43 PM~16182668
> *Can buy this 1 empire... :0 :happysad:
> *


I GUE SS 5 G S UH


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 4 2010, 07:45 PM~16184329
> *I GUE SS  5 G S UH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ugh...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 4 2010, 07:47 PM~16184365
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ugh...
> *


HOW MUCH IS IT DO U KNOW


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 4 2010, 07:40 PM~16184257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 4 2010, 07:49 PM~16184390
> *HOW MUCH IS IT DO U KNOW
> *


CHEEEEAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:51 PM~16184415
> *CHEEEEAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!
> *


PM ME PRICE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 05:51 PM~16182091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 4 2010, 07:54 PM~16184460
> *how much shipped
> *


Throw ina blow pop and deal.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 4 2010, 07:52 PM~16184436
> *PM ME  PRICE
> *


Pm sent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 09:04 PM~16184610
> *Throw ina blow pop and deal.
> *


no


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 4 2010, 09:07 PM~16184671
> *i got these that came with one of my cars.
> 
> I do not own nor plan on ownng any 75 model vehicles so there going up for sale
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 1 2010, 11:05 PM~16157928
> *same as this except only the doors. i think this has the rear ones too i dont have those
> http://www.impalas.com/1961-impala-window-...top/lg150a.html
> i had this left over from a previous build that did not need them. may fit 62 also. the rubbers fit 61-4 i know that for sure the ones tha screw on the door trim.
> ...


make offer ... 1961 maybe 62 :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 07:50 PM~16184400
> *:wave:
> :cheesy:
> :|
> *


GOTTA PAY TO PLAY....


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:machinegun: :twak:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hoppers4life




 :uh: :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 4 2010, 08:47 PM~16186200
> *hoppers4life
> 
> 
> ...


ESE AH DE SER OTRO TONY PORQUE YO NO CANTO DE ESA MANERA HOMIE!!!! :angry:  PINCHES DEDOS!!! :angry: PURO TAMAULIPAS COMPITA.....


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 05:51 PM~16182091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2010, 04:50 PM~16182084
> *anybody need some tires.. we got em stock...
> 
> 
> ...


BIG BROWN?? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 4 2010, 05:54 PM~16182791
> *tru tru.. well lets just say there wont be anymore talkin cummin from magic...
> *


 :0 :0 ,..story


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 12:28 AM~16188181
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


u spyin around are shop


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 06:51 PM~16182091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TE DOY DOS PALETAS DE SANDIA CON CHILE MARCA "VERO" Y TRES PELONES. PERO ME LO ENTREGAS EN MI CASA PERSONALMENTE SI NO, NO :nosad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 12:28 AM~16188181
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: dam dat bitch is clean.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 5 2010, 06:48 AM~16188890
> *TE DOY DOS PALETAS DE SANDIA CON CHILE MARCA "VERO" Y TRES PELONES. PERO ME LO ENTREGAS EN MI CASA PERSONALMENTE SI NO, NO  :nosad:
> *


Best offer I've gotten so far......


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2010, 12:06 AM~16188020
> *BIG BROWN?? :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Muy pronto. Same tires like you homie. Miro que es tu excusa I de las biejas que se juntan contigo. Lol. Aber con que otra mamada me salen.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 5 2010, 09:24 AM~16189015
> *Best offer I've gotten so far......
> *


take it


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 09:43 AM~16189887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice...........you gonna paint it hot wing burnt orange? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 5 2010, 12:16 PM~16190136
> *nice...........you gonna paint it hot wing burnt orange? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 5 2010, 06:48 AM~16188890
> *TE DOY DOS PALETAS DE SANDIA CON CHILE MARCA "VERO" Y TRES PELONES. PERO ME LO ENTREGAS EN MI CASA PERSONALMENTE SI NO, NO  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Y UNOS CARLOS QUINTO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 5 2010, 08:54 AM~16189547
> *Muy pronto.  Same tires like you homie.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2010, 12:37 PM~16190316
> *AHORA SI, NEW YEAR, SAME BIG TIRES
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2010, 12:36 PM~16190307
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Y UNOS CARLOS QUINTO
> *


CACAHUATES BOMBONES DEL AMERICA Y LAS CHIVAS CIGARROS Y TIC TAC!!!? 

EL TAMALERO O QUE CHIS? :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 5 2010, 11:04 AM~16190521
> *CACAHUATES BOMBONES DEL AMERICA Y LAS CHIVAS CIGARROS Y TIC TAC!!!?
> 
> EL TAMALERO O QUE CHIS? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 10:47 AM~16190387
> *:uh:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oap-g8Eu4C8
:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2010, 11:07 AM~16190551
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Tac tac tac tta taa!!! Lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpX8bX7B76Y
:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2010, 11:18 AM~16190638
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpX8bX7B76Y
> :biggrin:
> *


Peeeeeeeenguinos ......lol dat song trips me out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Shittin mayne he shittin!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 5 2010, 11:33 AM~16190759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE HOLD UP!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2010, 01:45 PM~16190866
> *MAYNE HOLD UP!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


buy ragalac's bucket and make that a hopper


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 4 2010, 06:51 PM~16182091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$301.99


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 5 2010, 01:25 PM~16191130
> *Speaker System
> Speaker Type Passive
> Speaker Diameter 4" x 6"
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 4 2010, 07:41 PM~16182645
> *balla!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 02:28 PM~16191163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all what they need are some champagne bottles and an 8-track full of classical music to go with that chandelier.. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2010, 12:29 PM~16191180
> *all what they need are some champagne bottles and an 8-track full of classical music to go with that chandelier.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, i do remember back in the days, someone had a regal from northside first it was primed, then brandywine, had a big chandelier :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 12:19 PM~16191089
> *buy ragalac's bucket and make that a hopper
> *


i am, i am, gona build something, the streets are getting hot, and hangouts too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2010, 02:29 PM~16191180
> *all what they need are some champagne bottles and an 8-track full of classical music to go with that chandelier.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2010, 02:37 PM~16191230
> *i am, i am, gona build something, the streets are getting hot, and hangouts too
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 5 2010, 01:33 PM~16190759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the orange lincoln was my ride for a few days.....i was dippin it on tha shaw :biggrin: .....but im home now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 02:37 PM~16191231
> *and this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2010, 02:44 PM~16191294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets try this one


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 03:11 PM~16191533
> *lets try this one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

PM ME FOR PRICE AND MORE INFO.. :biggrin: .Fits 80-92 fleetwood broughams, 80-85 coupe devilles. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 5 2010, 04:40 PM~16192234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they fit a 68 impala?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 06:03 PM~16192432
> *they fit a 68 impala?
> *


Nah, homiei forgot to edit my post, they fit 80-92 fleetwood broughams, and coupe devilles! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Jan 5 2010, 05:12 PM~16192513
> *Nah, homiei forgot to edit my post, they fit 80-92 fleetwood broughams, and coupe devilles! :biggrin:
> *


bet i can make it fit


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ....,* sic713, STYLEZ_Y_SUP*, ridenlow84


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 5 2010, 07:40 AM~16188875
> *u spyin around are shop
> *


thats from some dude that gets on here from cali, but :0 :0 post pics of the one yall working on


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 05:52 PM~16192854
> *thats from some dude that gets on here from cali, but  :0  :0  post pics of the one yall working on
> *


how about you just go over there, and be the nosey bitch you always have been.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 05:04 PM~16192969
> *how about you just go over there, and be the nosey bitch you always have been.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 06:05 PM~16192979
> *:rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 05:10 PM~16193034
> *:uh:
> *


how is it being nosey when the person pot pics of their cars or info on this site? perhaps you should leave from this one topic from time to time instead of being ninja status all day


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 06:13 PM~16193064
> *how is it being nosey when the person pot pics of their cars or info on this site? perhaps you should leave from this one topic from time to time instead of being ninja status all day
> *


thats not what i was referring to. but i'll leave it alone, you can go visit shops and be a nosey bitch all you want. i dont see what good it does.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT HAPPEN TO THE 2010 TOPIC RULE. NO CAR, DONT POST :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 5 2010, 05:17 PM~16193112
> *thats not what i was referring to.      but i'll leave it alone, you can go visit shops and be a nosey bitch all you want.  i dont see what good it does.
> *


:dunno: i only go to last minute and been marcustoms a couple of times with my homeboys, so i dont know what the fuck your talking about


oh you mad cus i saw your car at marcustoms? :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 04:21 PM~16193173
> *:dunno: i only go to last minute and been marcustoms a couple of times with my homeboys, so i dont know what the fuck your talking about
> oh you mad cus i saw your car at marcustoms? :|
> *


hey them fools looking for you :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2010, 05:24 PM~16193207
> *hey them fools looking for you  :biggrin:
> *


you caught me slippin :uh: :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 5 2010, 05:24 PM~16193207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sucka


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that was more than slipping, that was slow mo. should have recorded it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 5 2010, 06:21 PM~16193171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody mad, i'm just saying.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2010, 04:32 PM~16193299
> *that was more than slipping, that was slow mo. should have recorded it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

don't be a menace is on BET 7pm


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Kustom 401K



SUP FOO?...WHERE WERE U SUN?...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, rollin-hard, sic713
u back in town...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2010, 07:37 PM~16195634
> *hoppers4life, rollin-hard, sic713
> u back in town...
> *


I'm working here in baytown to the 11 then I go to Louisiana


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR THIS SUNDAY AT MACGREGOR PARK 4:30 PM. WE ARE GOING TO CELEBRATE OUR 5 YR ANNIVERSARY ALL YEAR LONG. AND BY DOING THAT WE ATTEND TO BRING BACK MACGREGOR PARK. IT IS THE BIRTH PLACE OF THE IDEA AND CREATION OF THE HLC.

THIS OPEN INVITATION TO ALL CLUBS, SHOPS OR SOLO RIDERS WHO WOULD BE INTERESTED IN JOING THE HLC OR FINDING OUT INFORMATION ABOUT FUTURE EVENTS TO SUPPORT OR HOST THIS YR. WE ARE HERE TO PROVIDE UNITY FOR ALL LOWRIDERS AND CUSTOMIZERS THAT SUPPORT AND LIVE THIS LIFE STYLE. OUR GOAL AND MOTTO STILL TO THIS DAY IS .."SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY" WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. BECOME PART OF THIS COUNCIL OR SUPPORT THIS COUNCIL. IT IS ALL WE ASK FROM YOU. 

GOOFY 
FOUNDER/CHAIRMAN OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL.*


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2010, 09:16 PM~16196268
> *THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR THIS SUNDAY AT MACGREGOR PARK 4:30 PM. WE ARE  GOING TO CELEBRATE OUR 5 YR ANNIVERSARY ALL YEAR LONG. AND BY DOING THAT WE ATTEND TO BRING BACK MACGREGOR PARK. IT IS THE BIRTH PLACE OF THE IDEA AND CREATION OF THE HLC.
> 
> THIS OPEN INVITATION TO ALL CLUBS, SHOPS OR SOLO RIDERS WHO WOULD BE INTERESTED IN JOING THE HLC OR FINDING OUT INFORMATION ABOUT FUTURE EVENTS TO SUPPORT OR HOST THIS YR. WE ARE HERE TO PROVIDE UNITY FOR ALL LOWRIDERS AND CUSTOMIZERS THAT SUPPORT AND LIVE THIS LIFE STYLE. OUR GOAL AND MOTTO STILL TO THIS DAY IS .."SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY" WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. BECOME PART OF THIS COUNCIL OR SUPPORT THIS COUNCIL. IT IS ALL WE ASK FROM YOU.
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2010, 09:16 PM~16196268
> *THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL WILL BE HAVING OUR FIRST MEETING OF THE YEAR THIS SUNDAY AT MACGREGOR PARK 4:30 PM. WE ARE  GOING TO CELEBRATE OUR 5 YR ANNIVERSARY ALL YEAR LONG. AND BY DOING THAT WE ATTEND TO BRING BACK MACGREGOR PARK. IT IS THE BIRTH PLACE OF THE IDEA AND CREATION OF THE HLC.
> 
> THIS OPEN INVITATION TO ALL CLUBS, SHOPS OR SOLO RIDERS WHO WOULD BE INTERESTED IN JOING THE HLC OR FINDING OUT INFORMATION ABOUT FUTURE EVENTS TO SUPPORT OR HOST THIS YR. WE ARE HERE TO PROVIDE UNITY FOR ALL LOWRIDERS AND CUSTOMIZERS THAT SUPPORT AND LIVE THIS LIFE STYLE. OUR GOAL AND MOTTO STILL TO THIS DAY IS .."SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY" WITHIN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. BECOME PART OF THIS COUNCIL OR SUPPORT THIS COUNCIL. IT IS ALL WE ASK FROM YOU.
> ...


cheerleaders?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jan 5 2010, 09:19 PM~16196336
> *
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 08:19 PM~16196354
> *cheerleaders?
> *


FALLS IN THE SUPPORT CATEGORY..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2010, 09:22 PM~16196424
> *FALLS IN THE SUPPORT CATEGORY..
> *


7 Members: *713Lowriderboy*, Emperor Goofy, texanheadturner, duceoutdaroof, EL CENTENARIO, hoppers4life, rollin-hard

there you go


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 10:23 PM~16196434
> *7 Members: 713Lowriderboy, Emperor Goofy, texanheadturner, duceoutdaroof, EL CENTENARIO, hoppers4life, rollin-hard
> 
> there you go
> *


 :uh: but I do *support both* the HLC & ULA events in Houston!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 5 2010, 09:24 PM~16196458
> *:uh:  but I do support both the HLC & ULA events in Houston!
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:roflmao: HERE WE GO... YALL FOOLS TRIP ME OUT..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 09:25 PM~16196468
> *
> *


he cant support both?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2010, 10:23 PM~16197541
> *he cant support both?
> *


naw i was expecting him to talk shit


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 5 2010, 10:23 PM~16197541
> *he cant support both?
> *


x2....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 10:23 PM~16197554
> *naw i was expecting him to talk shit
> *



thought you guys were all buddy buddy now..? seen yall going for a stroll in the park together :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 5 2010, 09:16 PM~16196268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:around:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

road trippppp


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2010, 10:40 AM~16201695
> *road trippppp
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

set of 4 jonas bros rodeo tickets for sale. 


might split set if you ask. PM offers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 11:32 AM~16202019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 11:54 AM~16202178
> *set of 4 jonas bros rodeo tickets for sale.
> might split set if you ask.    PM offers
> *


sold


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 09:54 AM~16202178
> *set of 4 jonas bros rodeo tickets for sale.
> might split set if you ask.    PM offers
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 6 2010, 12:45 PM~16203447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2010, 01:51 PM~16203025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2010, 02:50 PM~16203485
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 6 2010, 02:45 PM~16203447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 10:39 AM~16202551
> *sold
> *


How nice of lone star to splurge on the family n take em to the jonas brothers concert. New year...new man I guess.


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Ts1TDTZr


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 03:55 PM~16203929
> *How nice of lone star to splurge on the family n take em to the jonas brothers concert. New year...new man I guess.
> *


he got the family man discount too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 6 2010, 04:06 PM~16203990
> * http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Ts1TDTZr
> *


primer & gold?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2010, 02:11 PM~16204028
> *primer & gold?
> *


Don't start wit da young man.......some people just....just ........just.......sheeesh nvm pobrecito. :|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 04:14 PM~16204055
> *Don't start wit da young man.......some people just....just ........just.......sheeesh nvm pobrecito. :|
> *


? just asking you pinche instigator. :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 02:06 PM~16203992
> *he got the family man discount too
> *


:0 wonder if he got them all matching sweaters to wear also.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 04:14 PM~16204055
> *Don't start wit da young man.......some people just....just ........just.......sheeesh nvm pobrecito. :|
> *


i'm diggin' it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 04:17 PM~16204078
> *:0 wonder if he got them all matching sweaters to wear also.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 04:17 PM~16204078
> *:0 wonder if he got them all matching sweaters to wear also.
> *


ugh.. glad i sold the tickets..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2010, 04:11 PM~16204028
> *primer & gold?
> *


thats the new thing for 2010


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 04:21 PM~16204113
> *thats the new thing for 2010
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

headed to last minute.. anybody need anything?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

Les dejo esta foto
http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq1evfhr


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 6 2010, 02:45 PM~16204329
> *Les dejo esta foto
> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Pq1evfhr
> *


Wtf is this 1995 again???? White frames??? Chopped up whitewalls???? Yiiiiikkkkkeessss!


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

<img style = "visibility: hidden; width: 0px; height: 0px;" border = 0 width = 0 height = 0 src = "http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT xJmx PTEyNjI3NzI4NTUyNjUmcHQ9MTI2Mjc3Mjg4MjgxMiZwPTIzNDQ3MSZkPSZnPTEmbz * * * 3NmQ4ZTc * M2EyNWM * YTYyYTRjYTNkOTQ1ZGY * ZDA3Mw ==. gif "/> <embed width =" 440 "height =" 420 "type =" application / x-shockwave-flash "src =" http://v6 / .tinypic.com player.swf? file = 200qn4p & s = 6 "FlashVars =" gig_lt = 1262772855265 & gig_pt = 1262772882812 & gig_g = 1 "> 
<font size="1"> <a href =" http://tinypic.com / player.php? v = 200qn4p & s = 6 "> Original Video </ a> - Más vídeos <a href = "http:/ / "> tinypic.com TinyPic </ a> </ font>


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 6 2010, 02:50 PM~16204372
> *<img style = "visibility: hidden; width: 0px; height: 0px;" border = 0 width = 0 height = 0 src = "http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT xJmx PTEyNjI3NzI4NTUyNjUmcHQ9MTI2Mjc3Mjg4MjgxMiZwPTIzNDQ3MSZkPSZnPTEmbz * * * 3NmQ4ZTc * M2EyNWM * YTYyYTRjYTNkOTQ1ZGY * ZDA3Mw ==. gif "/> <embed width =" 440 "height =" 420 "type =" application / x-shockwave-flash "src =" http://v6 / .tinypic.com player.swf? file = 200qn4p & s = 6 "FlashVars =" gig_lt = 1262772855265 & gig_pt = 1262772882812 & gig_g = 1 ">
> <font size="1"> <a href =" http://tinypic.com / player.php? v = 200qn4p & s = 6 "> Original Video </ a> - Más vídeos <a href = "http:/ / "> tinypic.com TinyPic </ a> </ font>
> *


:ugh: just stop .....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Este chaaavvaallooonnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 03:38 PM~16204262
> *headed to last minute.. anybody need anything?
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 02:36 PM~16204234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 04:21 PM~16193173
> *:dunno: i only go to last minute and been marcustoms a couple of times with my homeboys, so i dont know what the fuck your talking about
> oh you mad cus i saw your car at marcustoms? :|
> *


whenever ur in pasadena ur more than welcome to stop by homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Look at this foooookinnn guy...old dancing queen ass *****... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 02:06 PM~16203992
> *he got the family man discount too
> *


why dont u get some new jokes cuz no one is really laughing at them. u jealous to someone doing good, true definition of a hater.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 6 2010, 03:45 PM~16204328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2010, 05:29 PM~16205354
> *60 for sale
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 6 2010, 04:33 PM~16205408
> *missing trim around the vynil and missing light bezel aka bucket
> :| looks like im wearing bitch shorts
> :h5:
> *


Some lil sorry ass white boy said "missing trim looks better" :ugh: 
And lemme have ur light bezels.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 05:36 PM~16205444
> *Some lil sorry ass white boy said "missing trim looks better" :ugh:
> And lemme have ur light bezels.....
> *


you need em? i know where a 94 is i have to check if it has em


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 6 2010, 04:34 PM~16205420
> *:0
> *


it might be ....dont know yet


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 6 2010, 04:37 PM~16205469
> *you need em? i know where a 94 is i have to check if it has em
> *


U talkin bout the reverse lights right???? I have some but they not in great condition....go check mijo.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2010, 04:38 PM~16205470
> *it might be ....dont know yet
> *


:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 05:43 PM~16205545
> *U talkin bout the reverse lights right???? I have some but they not in great condition....go check mijo.
> *


no bitch the the ones on the quarters


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 6 2010, 04:45 PM~16205567
> *no bitch the the ones on the quarters
> *


O.







I got those so stfu.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 05:47 PM~16205593
> *O.
> I got those so stfu.
> *


done


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 05:36 PM~16205444
> *Some lil sorry ass white boy said "missing trim looks better" :ugh:
> And lemme have ur light bezels.....
> *


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 6 2010, 05:32 PM~16206107
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


:happysad: pinches bolillos....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

a member got a 1981 caddy 2dr coupe clear blue title white dark int. clean clean old lady car. CAR HAS NO MOTOR. trans will bolt up to a 350 or whatever. used to be a POS 4100. NOthing really missing on it solid never cut, all interior is in great shape intact.

could be clean street car with the drop of a motor , hopper maybe or 90 it out whatever...this bich is solid.






































for anymore info PM me for his direct number


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 6 2010, 07:05 PM~16206468
> *a member got a 1981 caddy 2dr coupe clear blue title white dark int. clean clean old lady car. CAR HAS NO MOTOR. trans will bolt up to a 350 or whatever. used to be a POS 4100. NOthing really missing on it solid never cut, all interior is in great shape intact.
> 
> could be clean street car with the drop of a motor , hopper maybe or 90 it out whatever...this bich is solid.
> ...


$900


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 6 2010, 06:12 PM~16205111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 06:46 PM~16206972
> *man o man.    see beer in his hand?  thats the problem.    and there goes fish in his hat and church shoes too.
> :angry:
> *


Looks like he trying to do the thriller dance.......or just caught a cramp in trying..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 09:16 PM~16207347
> *Looks like he trying to do the thriller dance.......or just caught a cramp in trying..
> *


least he wasn't doing the soldja boy :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 07:19 PM~16207394
> *least he wasn't doing the soldja boy  :uh:
> *


Difference between me n him.....is dat I would make da soldja boy look good


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

FOR SALE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 09:22 PM~16207445
> *Difference between me n him.....is dat I would make da soldja boy look good
> *


and you were dancing with a dude


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 07:40 PM~16207668
> *and you were dancing with a dude
> *


 :roflmao: damn..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 06:46 PM~16206972
> *man o man.    see beer in his hand?  thats the problem.    and there goes fish in his hat and church shoes too.
> :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 02:36 PM~16204234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THA ALBINO LAC LOOKS CLEAN BRO... :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 6 2010, 06:05 PM~16206468
> *a member got a 1981 caddy 2dr coupe clear blue title white dark int. clean clean old lady car. CAR HAS NO MOTOR. trans will bolt up to a 350 or whatever. used to be a POS 4100. NOthing really missing on it solid never cut, all interior is in great shape intact.
> 
> could be clean street car with the drop of a motor , hopper maybe or 90 it out whatever...this bich is solid.
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 6 2010, 07:40 PM~16207668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got my white sheet fitted so when its ready we can attend the kkk meetings against black lacs :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 09:40 PM~16207668
> *and you were dancing with a dude
> *


SAAAAAAAASSSSSSS!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Jan 5 2010, 06:42 PM~16195711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 02:36 PM~16204234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 6 2010, 10:51 PM~16208781
> *Nice ride bro.  :thumbsup:
> *


cuidado con el ragylaky le gusta el venudo bien venenoso!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Finally by tomorrow and *DISTURBED, DON'T GO POSTING IT ON MY FACEBOOK. MY WIFE'S D.A. COLLEGUES ARE ON MY PAGE. LMAO!*

PROBATION FREE IN 2010
JANUARY 07, 2009


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 6 2010, 10:12 PM~16208156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, i didn't see any tractor tires over there.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 04:12 PM~16205111
> *Look at this foooookinnn guy...old dancing queen ass *****... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 6 2010, 08:18 PM~16209144
> *:uh:
> sorry, i didn't see any tractor tires over there.
> *


u need tol quit bullshittin and finish your bucket!!! :uh: :biggrin: TILL THEN SHUT DA FUCK UP....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 6 2010, 02:38 PM~16204262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammit.. beat me to it


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

WHEN DA NEXT HOP??? IM READY!!!! :0 I STILL HAVE MY CADDY... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2010, 11:55 PM~16209725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Nalgas!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 11:20 PM~16210090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ol i think i want to sell the caddy for an impala acting ass


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 6 2010, 10:44 PM~16210416
> *ol i think i want to sell the caddy for an impala acting ass
> *


Fuck them old ass buckets......I need something I can swang.....can't swang no old 4wheel drum brake fucked up steering cars.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 6 2010, 11:59 PM~16210655
> *Fuck them old ass buckets......I need something I can swang.....can't swang no old 4wheel drum brake fucked up steering cars.....
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Sic puttin in work.....preciate it homie....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 6 2010, 11:28 PM~16211017
> *Sic puttin in work.....preciate it homie....
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the oppurtunity and the pics...
quick lil road trip..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 01:09 AM~16211400
> *thanks for the oppurtunity and the pics...
> quick lil road trip..
> *


he was down for it when I mentioned you....my other member should be bringing that T-bird when you got time.....he was happy with the work you put in homie....them other fools hadn't seen shit like that before.....

but them damn meskins can paint their ass off.....might have to let them spray some candy for me....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 6 2010, 12:45 PM~16203447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 7 2010, 12:20 AM~16210090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my drum brakes stop just fine


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 6 2010, 07:35 PM~16207584
> *hno:
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHY PEPS DNT USE TELESCOPICS FOR HOPPING


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

more work freebee's for sale..

8 rodeo cookoff tickets for sale. $25 each.. and fk you if you don't like the price.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 10:02 AM~16212704
> *more work freebee's for sale..
> 
> 8 rodeo cookoff tickets for sale.  $25 each..  and fk you if you don't like the price.
> *


fk the rodeo! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

107.9 kqqk, tejano y norteno though.  

let me save you a reply devious.....


*FK TEJANO MUSIC!* :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 7 2010, 10:02 AM~16212704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2010, 10:18 AM~16212787
> *107.9 kqqk, tejano y norteno though.
> 
> let me save you a reply devious.....
> ...


tejano, norteno, ranchero.. all mojo music no matter what you call it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 10:20 AM~16212800
> *tejano, norteno, ranchero..  all mojo music  no matter what you call it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 10:02 AM~16212704
> *more work freebee's for sale..
> 
> 8 rodeo cookoff tickets for sale.  $25 each..  and fk you if you don't like the price.
> *


all gone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

probably have more rodeo tickets for sale next week. either black eyed peas(march 18) or Brad Paisley (March 11).. let y'all know.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 6 2010, 07:05 PM~16206468
> *a member got a 1981 caddy 2dr coupe clear blue title white dark int. clean clean old lady car. CAR HAS NO MOTOR. trans will bolt up to a 350 or whatever. used to be a POS 4100. NOthing really missing on it solid never cut, all interior is in great shape intact.
> 
> could be clean street car with the drop of a motor , hopper maybe or 90 it out whatever...this bich is solid.
> ...


sale pending


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2010, 11:54 AM~16213448
> *sale pending
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2010, 10:18 AM~16212787
> *107.9 kqqk, tejano y norteno though.
> 
> let me save you a reply devious.....
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2010, 08:18 AM~16212787
> *107.9 kqqk, tejano y norteno though.
> 
> let me save you a reply devious.....
> ...


MAN WTF???, NO MORE FRESA MUSIC :biggrin: 
IT ALL GOOD TEJANO Y NORTENO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 01:03 PM~16214022
> *MAN WTF???, NO MORE FRESA MUSIC :biggrin:
> IT ALL GOOD TEJANO Y NORTENO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 11:16 AM~16214111
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

McHam+
:uh: que onda primo :wow:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2010, 12:25 PM~16214203
> *McHam+
> :uh: que onda primo  :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 12:03 PM~16214022
> *MAN WTF???, NO MORE FRESA MUSIC :biggrin:
> IT ALL GOOD TEJANO Y NORTENO
> *


x2 gotta hit up the clubs or bars which arent many for our fresa music. LOL!!

i was at one spot last night. the band was pretty cool. they played covers of alotta bands.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2010, 02:00 PM~16214565
> *x2 gotta hit up the clubs or bars which arent many for our fresa music. LOL!!
> 
> i was at one spot last night. the band was pretty cool. they played covers of alotta bands.
> *


groupie :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 02:16 PM~16214717
> *groupie  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 01:16 PM~16214717
> *groupie  :uh:
> *


youre gonna be my groupie tomorrow fker! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 7 2010, 12:19 AM~16211463
> *he was down for it when I mentioned you....my other member should be bringing that T-bird when you got time.....he was happy with the work you put in homie....them other fools hadn't seen shit like that before.....
> 
> but them damn meskins can paint their ass off.....might have to let them spray some candy for me....
> *


hell yeah.. that works.. pm me your number.. i dont have it in this phone..
ill be ready for that t bird here soon.. gotta finish this blazer thats in da shop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2010, 12:00 PM~16214565
> *x2 gotta hit up the clubs or bars which arent many for our fresa music. LOL!!
> 
> i was at one spot last night. the band was pretty cool. they played covers of alotta bands.
> *


cool, herd jefe or je -fe bar is tight too


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 01:01 PM~16215153
> *cool, herd jefe or je -fe bar is tight too
> *


 :uh: TAS PENDEJO WEY.....AINT SHIT TIGHT ABOUT THAT PLACE......PURO PINCHE TIN TIRI LIN...... :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 02:01 PM~16215153
> *cool, herd jefe or je -fe bar is tight too
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2010, 02:46 PM~16215006
> *youre gonna be my groupie tomorrow fker! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 01:04 PM~16215183
> *:uh: TAS PENDEJO WEY.....AINT SHIT TIGHT ABOUT THAT PLACE......PURO PINCHE TIN TIRI LIN...... :uh:
> *


damn!!! ay guey, calmado mi chapulin , :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good thing i never went then
then we stick to copa


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 02:30 PM~16215983
> *damn!!! ay guey, calmado mi chapulin , :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: good thing i never went then
> then we stick to copa
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 04:47 PM~16216148
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


buffalo fred's just be sure to bring your gat


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 02:01 PM~16215153
> *cool, herd jefe or je -fe bar is tight too
> *


i think i went there once. it was aight...


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 03:47 PM~16216148
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 02:25 PM~16215414
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 03:58 PM~16216224
> *buffalo fred's  just be sure to bring your gat
> *


 :cheesy: 

they have karaoke on wed nights...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2010, 05:01 PM~16216263
> *:cheesy:
> 
> they have karaoke on wed nights...
> *


omg! omg! omg!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

better "wrap your pipes" tonight homies


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2010, 03:41 PM~16216593
> *better "wrap your pipes" tonight homies
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2010, 03:41 PM~16216593
> *better "wrap your pipes" tonight homies
> *


No...I don't like condoms...:|


----------



## veterano (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4K_dfUizwo&feature=related


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 02:47 PM~16216148
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


man fuck that , going back to metropolis extravaganza, WHATS UP NOW  , LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 03:30 PM~16215983
> *damn!!! ay guey, calmado mi chapulin , :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: good thing i never went then
> then we stick to copa
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 7 2010, 03:38 PM~16216567
> *omg! omg! omg!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 7 2010, 04:06 PM~16216807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 05:16 PM~16216928
> *:uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


i bet ur a plush person arn't u.......it's ok if u like partying in a 1bedroom apt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 7 2010, 04:22 PM~16216983
> *i bet ur a plush person srn't u.......it's ok if u like partying in a 1bedroom apt
> *


ha, lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 7 2010, 04:22 PM~16216983
> *i bet ur a plush person arn't u.......it's ok if u like partying in a 1bedroom apt
> *


 :happysad: 1 BEDROOM APT WITA BUNCHABITCHES!!!!!!


BEEN HITTIN LINKS LATELY.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone looking for a tmobile g1 phone, $200 obo. with hard case and belt case. no scratches.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2010, 04:43 PM~16217217
> *anyone looking for a tmobile g1 phone, $200 obo.  with hard case and belt case. no scratches.
> *


YALL CUTTIN DOWN ON FANCY FONES AND GOING BACK TO PAGERS>????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 7 2010, 05:01 PM~16216263
> *:cheesy:
> 
> they have karaoke on wed nights...
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Dang I don't get on in awhile & the topic is now named OG Houston?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 06:48 PM~16217276
> *YALL CUTTIN DOWN ON FANCY FONES AND GOING BACK TO PAGERS>????
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 06:59 PM~16217394
> *Dang I don't get on in awhile & the topic is now named OG Houston?
> *


long story, but to make it short.. fk baytown!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

lonestar and og chad ???


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 05:01 PM~16217417
> *long story, but to make it short..    fk baytown!!
> *


Well I wanna know the long story


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 07:12 PM~16217543
> *Well I wanna know the long story
> *


go back 2,000 pages


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16217408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still got mine put up in a box somewhere.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 05:09 PM~16217509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fail


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 7 2010, 05:01 PM~16217417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Story: Chicken Wing Eating Ass kept talking shit about the BAY. Baytown took over the topic( name changed to BAYTOWN LOWRIDERS) then someone went crying to mOds to change it. 

:biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 07:01 PM~16217417
> *long story, but to make it short..    fk baytown!!
> *



FK U VERY MUCH!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 7 2010, 05:42 PM~16217918
> *HAHAHAHAHA........Fuck you too!
> Story: Chicken Wing Eating Ass kept talking shit about the BAY. Baytown took over the topic( name changed to BAYTOWN LOWRIDERS) then someone went crying to mOds to change it.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh maybe I shouldnt have asked :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 7 2010, 05:42 PM~16217918
> *HAHAHAHAHA........Fuck you too!
> Story: Chicken Wing Eating Ass kept talking shit about the BAY. Baytown took over the topic( name changed to BAYTOWN LOWRIDERS) then someone went crying to mOds to change it.
> 
> ...


ha.. which one of these fools snitched.. actually i made a new topic.. houston topic got deleted.
then someone cried to get the og topic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Jan 7 2010, 07:42 PM~16217918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think yours got merged into this one.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 06:31 PM~16218576
> *no snitchin here
> think yours got merged into this one.
> *


yeah it did..


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

ANY TAX TIME SPECIALS DARKNESS? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 4 2010, 02:05 PM~16179986
> *SE PUSO BUENO ANOCHE EN LA LITTLE YORK :biggrin:
> *



YA TENIA RATO QUE LAS NAVES NO SALIAN

NOS FUIMOS COMO A LAS 10:30 Y TODAVIA AVIA MOVIMIENTO


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jan 7 2010, 06:51 PM~16218030
> *FK U VERY MUCH!!
> *


x68..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 7 2010, 07:12 PM~16219113
> *ANY TAX TIME SPECIALS    DARKNESS?    :biggrin:
> *


possibility..
what you need done?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 7 2010, 09:12 PM~16219113
> *ANY TAX TIME SPECIALS    DARKNESS?    :biggrin:
> *


just wait til feb, he'll have valentines day special. only catch is, gonna have hearts all over your car.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 07:48 PM~16219543
> *just wait til feb, he'll have valentines day special.  only catch is, gonna have hearts all over your car.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16219501
> *possibility..
> what you need done?
> *



i like silver leaf and those patterns you do look clean thinkin hood top and trunk leaf on sides


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

O AND UHH NO HEARTS PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 06:27 PM~16218526
> *ha.. which one of these fools snitched.. actually i made a new topic.. houston topic got deleted.
> then someone cried to get the og topic.
> *


I DID IM AN OG MEMBER SINCE 2002 OF THIS SITE...AND LAST I REMEMBER HOUSTON LOWRIDER WAS THE TOPIC NAME......  ... AND I THINK SOMEONE PM GARY TO CHANGE THE TOPIC NAME... :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 7 2010, 06:36 PM~16217133
> *:happysad: 1 BEDROOM APT WITA BUNCHABITCHES!!!!!!
> BEEN HITTIN LINKS LATELY.....
> *


X3000000000000000000

CHECK OUT EMPIRE ACROSS THE STREET

JUNGLE!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 6 2010, 12:45 PM~16203447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW EMPIRE GOING TO BE THERE BIG HOMIE!!  
*"BUT NOT IN CHUCKS!" *:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 7 2010, 10:21 PM~16219921
> *YOU KNOW EMPIRE GOING TO BE THERE BIG HOMIE!!
> "BUT NOT IN CHUCKS!"  :uh:
> *


maybe one day i can be a bawla like you and have lacs and j's :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 08:24 PM~16219955
> *maybe one day i can be a bawla like you and have lacs and j's   :angry:
> *


THAT STATEMENT MUST OF BURN A HOLE IN YOUR GREASEZZY HEART..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 7 2010, 10:26 PM~16219966
> *THAT STATEMENT MUST OF BURN A HOLE IN YOUR GREASEZZY HEART..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 7 2010, 08:14 PM~16219832
> *i like silver leaf and those patterns you do look clean    thinkin  hood top and trunk leaf on sides
> *


what car is this going on??or just call me and give me details.. numbers in my sig


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 08:28 PM~16219984
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: CHILL BIG PIMP.... FIND ME SOME RED PATTEN LEATHER CHUCKS WITH A BLACK STAR.. :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 7 2010, 08:30 PM~16219330
> *x68..... :biggrin:
> *


x1000


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 7 2010, 10:31 PM~16220033
> *:roflmao:  CHILL BIG PIMP.... FIND ME SOME RED PATTEN LEATHER CHUCKS WITH A BLACK STAR.. :0
> *


leather chucks are gay :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 08:33 PM~16220053
> *leather chucks are gay     :uh:
> *


SO WAS THE COLOR OF YOUR LUXURY SPORT MC..BUT .."whatever floats your boat!"


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 10:33 PM~16220053
> *leather chucks are gay    :uh:
> *


SURE ARE! I BOUGHT ONE PAIR OF WHITES, THE LEATHER STARTED TO CRACK AND COME OFF :angry: THREW THEM AWAY!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more pics of the kandy ls


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 08:38 PM~16220113
> *more pics of the kandy ls
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2010, 09:07 PM~16209018
> *Finally by tomorrow and DISTURBED, DON'T GO POSTING IT ON MY FACEBOOK.  MY WIFE'S D.A. COLLEGUES ARE ON MY PAGE.  LMAO!
> 
> PROBATION FREE IN 2010
> ...


congrats :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 7 2010, 10:36 PM~16220091
> *SO WAS THE COLOR OF YOUR LUXURY SPORT MC..BUT .."whatever floats your boat!"
> *


did you to check out them J's other day? 



> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 7 2010, 10:38 PM~16220105
> *SURE ARE! I BOUGHT ONE PAIR OF WHITES, THE LEATHER STARTED TO CRACK AND COME OFF :angry: THREW THEM AWAY!!
> *


even so. they just dont look right to me. chucks suppose to be canvas. nothing else.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Does anybody know if your inspection sticker comes up on the police comps when they run your plates?
I know registration and insurance does .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 7 2010, 07:42 PM~16217918
> *HAHAHAHAHA........Fuck you too!
> Story: Chicken Wing Eating Ass kept talking shit about the BAY. Baytown took over the topic( name changed to BAYTOWN LOWRIDERS) then someone went crying to mOds to change it.
> 
> ...


Got that part wrong, no one went crying, i just deleted it. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 7 2010, 10:52 PM~16220283
> *Does anybody know if your inspection sticker comes up on the police comps when they run your plates?
> I know registration and insurance does .
> *


from what i understand. no just tags and insurance. but dont be surprised if thats next on list.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 08:46 PM~16220208
> *did you to check out them J's other day?
> even so.  they just dont look right to me.  chucks suppose to be canvas. nothing else.
> *


yes..came home with some retro 12's "flu game"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 7 2010, 10:45 PM~16220191
> *congrats  :biggrin:
> *


  going to court tomorrow to recieve paperwork and all that other b.s. to drop back to misdemeanor. :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 7 2010, 10:54 PM~16220310
> *yes..came home with some retro 12's "flu game"
> 
> 
> ...


don't like em. if i ever did buy pair of j's i'd buy the 2's remember back when they first came out. wets would come to school with cheap knocks offs from payless called "texas express". i couldnt even afford those.  damn, i'm old just to remember that shit.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 7 2010, 09:52 PM~16220283
> *Does anybody know if your inspection sticker comes up on the police comps when they run your plates?
> I know registration and insurance does .
> *


last time i got pulled over i asked da law man da same thing, n he said no....dont know how true that is u know them fuckers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 7 2010, 08:52 PM~16220283
> *Does anybody know if your inspection sticker comes up on the police comps when they run your plates?
> I know registration and insurance does .
> *


i can get that one u was askin about.. finnaly got ahold of him


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 10:46 PM~16220208
> *did you to check out them J's other day?
> even so.  they just dont look right to me.  chucks suppose to be canvas. nothing else.
> *


COMO EL DICE EL TOPIC "PURO OG"  


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 7 2010, 10:54 PM~16220304
> *from what i understand. no  just tags and insurance.      but dont be surprised if thats next on list.
> *


*THAT MIGHT BE*


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 09:06 PM~16220448
> *i can get that one u was askin about.. finnaly got ahold of him
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 08:38 PM~16220113
> *more pics of the kandy ls
> 
> 
> ...


You and I need to talk soon! Prices and all.  Medusa needs a lil work done!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 09:41 PM~16220893
> *You and I need to talk soon! Prices and all.   Medusa needs a lil work done!
> *


you got the number..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 7 2010, 08:52 PM~16220283
> *Does anybody know if your inspection sticker comes up on the police comps when they run your plates?
> I know registration and insurance does .
> *


Nope


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOsSGm8eR9k

OK I SEE PPL ON HERE CRYING ABOUT TOPICS AND WHAT THEY SHOULD BE CALLED AND SHIT. MAN SEEMS TO ME ALOT OF PPL HAVE FORGOT WHAT THIS SHIT IS ALL ABOUT. SO I'M CALLING OUT ALL THE PPL WHO SAY THEY ARE REAL RIDERS AND OG'S AND CHALLENGING YALL TO PULL OUT THEM RIDES AND BRING THEM TO THE STREETS. ROLL THEM HOES AND IF THEY COST TO MUCH TO ROLL THEY AIN'T WORTH SHIT. I NEVER IN MY LIFE SEEN A MOTORCYCLE CLUB WITHOUT MOTORCYCLES BUT GOT MOTHERFUCKERS CLAIMING TO BE RIDERS WITH NO CARS. ENOUGH WITH THE POLITICS AND ALL THE E BANGING LETS GET BACK TO WHAT THIS SHIT IS ALL ABOUT THE CARS.

BIG BUDDHA YALL KNOW!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 09:45 PM~16220947
> *you got the number..
> *


In a few weeks, waiting on the cash flow to come in!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 09:55 PM~16221066
> *In a few weeks, waiting on the cash flow to come in!
> *


works for me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 7 2010, 09:52 PM~16221030
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOsSGm8eR9k
> 
> OK I SEE PPL ON HERE CRYING ABOUT TOPICS AND WHAT THEY SHOULD BE CALLED AND SHIT. MAN SEEMS TO ME ALOT OF PPL HAVE FORGOT WHAT THIS SHIT IS ALL ABOUT. SO I'M CALLING OUT ALL THE PPL WHO SAY THEY ARE REAL RIDERS AND OG'S AND CHALLENGING YALL TO PULL OUT THEM RIDES AND BRING THEM TO THE STREETS. ROLL THEM HOES AND IF THEY COST TO MUCH TO ROLL THEY AIN'T WORTH SHIT. I NEVER IN MY LIFE SEEN A MOTORCYCLE CLUB WITHOUT MOTORCYCLES BUT GOT MOTHERFUCKERS CLAIMING TO BE RIDERS WITH NO CARS. ENOUGH WITH THE POLITICS AND ALL THE E BANGING LETS GET BACK TO WHAT THIS SHIT IS ALL ABOUT THE CARS.
> ...


yep yep... we stay riding homie


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 10:59 PM~16221120
> *yep yep... we stay riding homie
> *


ALL DAY EVERYDAY!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16221140
> *ALL DAY EVERYDAY!
> *


shit i would of been out there with yall boys last weekend but i couldnt get my driveshaft ballanced.. but im on da streets now.. ready!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 7 2010, 09:52 PM~16221030
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOsSGm8eR9k
> 
> OK I SEE PPL ON HERE CRYING ABOUT TOPICS AND WHAT THEY SHOULD BE CALLED AND SHIT. MAN SEEMS TO ME ALOT OF PPL HAVE FORGOT WHAT THIS SHIT IS ALL ABOUT. SO I'M CALLING OUT ALL THE PPL WHO SAY THEY ARE REAL RIDERS AND OG'S AND CHALLENGING YALL TO PULL OUT THEM RIDES AND BRING THEM TO THE STREETS. ROLL THEM HOES AND IF THEY COST TO MUCH TO ROLL THEY AIN'T WORTH SHIT. I NEVER IN MY LIFE SEEN A MOTORCYCLE CLUB WITHOUT MOTORCYCLES BUT GOT MOTHERFUCKERS CLAIMING TO BE RIDERS WITH NO CARS. ENOUGH WITH THE POLITICS AND ALL THE E BANGING LETS GET BACK TO WHAT THIS SHIT IS ALL ABOUT THE CARS.
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WE RIDE TOO  :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 11:07 PM~16221223
> *shit i would of been out there with yall boys last weekend but i couldnt get my driveshaft ballanced.. but im on da streets now.. ready!
> *



I'M JUST TIRED OF HEARING ALL THESE PPL CRY AND SHIT AND U NEVER SEE THEM ROLLING IN NONE OF THE CRUISE SPOTS SHIT SIC U COME ALL THE WAY FROM PASADENA AND BE OVER ON HWY 6 CHILLING. JUST NEED TO LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING THATS ALL HOMIE. TO MANY SEPERATE LIL CLICKS RUNNING AROUND LIKE THEY DOING SOMETHING AND AIN'T SEEN SHIT FROM THEM IN A YEAR PLUS


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 11:09 PM~16221249
> *WE RIDE TOO  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE AT?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 7 2010, 10:09 PM~16221249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certified.. they be at 59 and little york
they the ones who brought the big ass tv to mac gregor


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 11:23 PM~16221405
> *:yes:
> i feel ya..i dont even bother with it anymore.. i know my club members are down to ride.. we got two more cars that are itchin to come out..but some folks here say the lowrider scene is dead.. yeah it is, but their not helping the situation by keepin their rides parked.. yeah the chill spots are full of big rims , imports, lambo and slabs, but its all about ridin.. i wouldnt care if i was the only low low in a sea of imports.. im still reppin this lowrider life i live..
> 
> ...


OH OK YEAH THE HOMIE LOUIE AND THEM AND UR RIGHT SIC IT DOESN'T MATTER IF U THE ONLY LO LO ALWAYS BE REAL AND THATS HOW I AM IF I KNOW U AND I SEE I'M GONNA COME THRU AND SAY WHATS UP EVEN IF U SURROUNDED BY 5 OF YA HATING ASS HOMEBOYS THATS LOOKING ALL CRAZY. IF WE STARTED BEING MORE UNITED AND STOP ACTING ALL HARD AND SHIT WE CAN BRING SHIT BACK LIKE IT USE TO BE ON RICHMOND MAN THOSE WERE THE DAYS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 7 2010, 10:30 PM~16221513
> *OH OK YEAH THE HOMIE LOUIE AND THEM AND UR RIGHT SIC IT DOESN'T MATTER IF U THE ONLY LO LO ALWAYS BE REAL AND THATS HOW I AM IF I KNOW U AND I SEE I'M GONNA COME THRU AND SAY WHATS UP EVEN IF U SURROUNDED BY 5 OF YA HATING ASS HOMEBOYS THATS LOOKING ALL CRAZY. IF WE STARTED BEING MORE UNITED AND STOP ACTING ALL HARD AND SHIT WE CAN BRING SHIT BACK LIKE IT USE TO BE ON RICHMOND MAN THOSE WERE THE DAYS
> *


yep yep..
thats how it should be.. 

if it aint too cold ill be aorund sunday.. might even hit up westheimer sat.. my car has no weather stripping and i be freezin on 610

us blacks folks tropical..


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2010, 11:36 PM~16221609
> *yep yep..
> thats how it should be..
> 
> ...


THATS A BET DON'T KNOW IF I WILL BE OUT THERE THE CUTTY IS POSSIBLY GOING UNDER THE KNIFE. NEW SURPRISES FOR 2010 FROM BIG BUDDHA..... THEY IZ NOT READY :wow:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWyfS13wogQ

GET UR GAME UP!......LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 7 2010, 10:13 PM~16221297
> *WHERE AT?
> *


we go pretty much everywhere except westimer
we been going to 59 and lil york, irvington, 45 north and tidwell, 
my crew dnt ride lowlows, but we at there, its kind of a diferent way of riding


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 11:44 PM~16221723
> *we go pretty much everywhere except westimer
> we been going to 59 and lil york,  irvington, 45 north and tidwell,
> my crew dnt ride lowlows, but we at there, its kind of a diferent way of riding
> *


MUCH RESPECT TO YOU AND UR CREW FOR RIDING AND YALL HAVE SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE I REALLY LIKE THAT BLUE TRUCK.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 7 2010, 10:48 PM~16221783
> *MUCH RESPECT TO YOU AND UR CREW FOR RIDING AND YALL HAVE SOME NICE RIDES HOMIE I REALLY THAT BLUE TRUCK.
> *


thanks, see the thing is ,most peps are new school, and they follow all this new school stuff like airbags, lambo uglydoors, and big ass rims, they are down to cruise yes they are, but they have their own way of ride

me, im about to sell my big rims and get me a lowlow, for the last few weeks i seen more lowlows at there and thats what we like, 
on the real i see htown majicos , rollerz, sueno azteca and few other lowrider car riding at there, its looking better thats for sure

and then, it would help to see more of this so calld lorwriders get their cars out of the garage and ride at there, 
BEFORE WE WERE CRYING ABOUT A PLACE TO CRUISE AND HANGOUT, WELL WE HAVE IT NOW, 59 AND LIL YORK, COPS ARE GIVING US THAT PLACE TO CHILL AND HIT THEM SWITCHES, WHAT ELSE CAN WE ASK FOR


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 09:58 PM~16221938
> *thanks, see the thing is ,most peps are new school, and they follow all this new school stuff like airbags, lambo uglydoors, and big ass rims, they are down to cruise yes they are, but they have their own way of ride
> 
> me,  im about to sell my big rims and get me a lowlow, for the last few weeks i seen more lowlows at there and thats what we like,
> ...


no worky????? :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 7 2010, 11:01 PM~16221964
> *no worky????? :uh:
> *


nope had important things to do :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 10:58 PM~16221938
> *thanks, see the thing is ,most peps are new school, and they follow all this new school stuff like airbags, lambo uglydoors, and big ass rims, they are down to cruise yes they are, but they have their own way of ride
> 
> me,  im about to sell my big rims and get me a lowlow, for the last few weeks i seen more lowlows at there and thats what we like,
> ...


I wish I had a lowrider to cruise.  :|


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 10:03 PM~16222011
> *nope had important things to do :biggrin:
> *


para mi que te dio miedo conjelarte!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 7 2010, 11:31 PM~16222385
> *para mi que te dio miedo conjelarte!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Jan 7 2010, 11:31 PM~16222385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 7 2010, 10:52 PM~16221030
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOsSGm8eR9k
> 
> OK I SEE PPL ON HERE CRYING ABOUT TOPICS AND WHAT THEY SHOULD BE CALLED AND SHIT. MAN SEEMS TO ME ALOT OF PPL HAVE FORGOT WHAT THIS SHIT IS ALL ABOUT. SO I'M CALLING OUT ALL THE PPL WHO SAY THEY ARE REAL RIDERS AND OG'S AND CHALLENGING YALL TO PULL OUT THEM RIDES AND BRING THEM TO THE STREETS. ROLL THEM HOES AND IF THEY COST TO MUCH TO ROLL THEY AIN'T WORTH SHIT. I NEVER IN MY LIFE SEEN A MOTORCYCLE CLUB WITHOUT MOTORCYCLES BUT GOT MOTHERFUCKERS CLAIMING TO BE RIDERS WITH NO CARS. ENOUGH WITH THE POLITICS AND ALL THE E BANGING LETS GET BACK TO WHAT THIS SHIT IS ALL ABOUT THE CARS.
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

WEGO HOUSTON :0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16223036


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> a member got a 1981 caddy 2dr coupe clear blue title white dark int. clean clean old lady car. CAR HAS NO MOTOR. trans will bolt up to a 350 or whatever. used to be a POS 4100. NOthing really missing on it solid never cut, all interior is in great shape intact.
> 
> could be clean street car with the drop of a motor , hopper maybe or 90 it out whatever...this bich is solid.
> 
> ...


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 7 2010, 10:44 PM~16221721
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWyfS13wogQ
> 
> GET UR GAME UP!......LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WAZ UP


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 10:58 PM~16221938
> *thanks, see the thing is ,most peps are new school, and they follow all this new school stuff like airbags, lambo uglydoors, and big ass rims, they are down to cruise yes they are, but they have their own way of ride
> 
> me,  im about to sell my big rims and get me a lowlow, for the last few weeks i seen more lowlows at there and thats what we like,
> ...


Its only a matter of time homie b4 they shut it down I was talkin to one of my homie cop friends and he says if those knuckle heads would just chill and not act a fool like doing donuts and shit no one would mess with us but u know how that goes people don't listen


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 8 2010, 08:06 AM~16223722
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jan 8 2010, 03:58 AM~16223476
> *Its only a matter of time homie b4 they shut it down I was talkin to one of my homie cop friends and he says if those knuckle heads would just chill and not act a fool like doing donuts and shit no one would mess with us but u know how that goes people don't listen
> *


why do you always have to be so negative? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 12:23 AM~16221405
> *:yes:
> i feel ya..i dont even bother with it anymore.. i know my club members are down to ride.. we got two more cars that are itchin to come out..but some folks here say the lowrider scene is dead.. yeah it is, but their not helping the situation by keepin their rides parked.. yeah the chill spots are full of big rims , imports, lambo and slabs, but its all about ridin.. i wouldnt care if i was the only low low in a sea of imports.. im still reppin this lowrider life i live..
> *


lol, mine parked since i could only drive one vehicle, that's about to change since i'm off probation and can drive any vehicle now.  can't travel too far from the east side though, 235's aren't meant for today's highway speeds. :biggrin: 

about to head to court and get this shit taken care of. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2010, 09:43 AM~16224024
> *why do you always have to be so negative?  :uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 05:06 PM~16216807
> *man fuck that , going back to metropolis extravaganza, WHATS UP NOW  , LOL
> *


 :roflmao: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 8 2010, 10:35 AM~16224300
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2010, 10:42 AM~16224337
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 10:58 PM~16221938
> *thanks, see the thing is ,most peps are new school, and they follow all this new school stuff like airbags, lambo uglydoors, and big ass rims, they are down to cruise yes they are, but they have their own way of ride
> 
> me,  im about to sell my big rims and get me a lowlow, for the last few weeks i seen more lowlows at there and thats what we like,
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2010, 10:58 PM~16221938
> *thanks, see the thing is ,most peps are new school, and they follow all this new school stuff like airbags, lambo uglydoors, and big ass rims, they are down to cruise yes they are, but they have their own way of ride
> 
> me,  im about to sell my big rims and get me a lowlow, for the last few weeks i seen more lowlows at there and thats what we like,
> ...


last time we went out there, there wasnt shit but people chasing each other from one parking lot to the next, has this changed?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on a side note, cruise is not chillin in a parking lot. that shit is not fun. you stand there see a bunch of clowns riding with their doors open and 6x9 in the grill of the car bangin some fake screw, that aint the business. i still say westheimer is the best place to CRUISE, go somewhere get something to eat on a patio, get back on the road do a few passes from chimney rock to the beltway and back and call it a night. thats my idea of cruising, not posted up in a parking lot. but thats just my 2 cents if it mattes, probably not.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2010, 10:19 AM~16225527
> *on a side note, cruise is not chillin in a parking lot. that shit is not fun. you stand there see a bunch of clowns riding with their doors open and 6x9 in the grill of the car bangin some fake screw, that aint the business.  i still say westheimer is the best place to CRUISE, go somewhere get something to eat on a patio, get back on the road do a few passes from chimney rock to the beltway and back and call it a night.  thats my idea of cruising, not posted up in a parking lot. but thats just my 2 cents if it mattes, probably not.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2010, 11:19 AM~16225527
> *on a side note, cruise is not chillin in a parking lot. that shit is not fun. you stand there see a bunch of clowns riding with their doors open and 6x9 in the grill of the car bangin some fake screw, that aint the business.  i still say westheimer is the best place to CRUISE, go somewhere get something to eat on a patio, get back on the road do a few passes from chimney rock to the beltway and back and call it a night.  thats my idea of cruising, not posted up in a parking lot. but thats just my 2 cents if it mattes, probably not.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2010, 01:19 PM~16225527
> *on a side note, cruise is not chillin in a parking lot. that shit is not fun. you stand there see a bunch of clowns riding with their doors open and 6x9 in the grill of the car bangin some fake screw, that aint the business.  i still say westheimer is the best place to CRUISE, go somewhere get something to eat on a patio, get back on the road do a few passes from chimney rock to the beltway and back and call it a night.  thats my idea of cruising, not posted up in a parking lot. but thats just my 2 cents if it mattes, probably not.
> *


i'm down


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2010, 01:32 PM~16225639
> *SOUNDS GOOD,
> *


leave the trailer at home though. :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2010, 11:36 AM~16225668
> *leave the trailer at home though.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

whats this pinche OG houston shit? 


just stopping to let you vatos know my hyna birthday is this weekend. puro party this weekend.. party might be at el rodeo or escapade, haven't decided. 

happy birthday chula


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Jan 8 2010, 11:48 AM~16225771
> *whats this pinche OG houston shit?
> just stopping to let you vatos know my hyna birthday is this weekend.  puro party this weekend..  party might be at el rodeo or escapade, haven't decided.
> 
> ...


lol, escapade


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 8 2010, 01:43 PM~16225730
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 8 2010, 12:01 PM~16225863
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2010, 12:19 PM~16225527
> *on a side note, cruise is not chillin in a parking lot. that shit is not fun. you stand there see a bunch of clowns riding with their doors open and 6x9 in the grill of the car bangin some fake screw, that aint the business.  i still say westheimer is the best place to CRUISE, go somewhere get something to eat on a patio, get back on the road do a few passes from chimney rock to the beltway and back and call it a night.  thats my idea of cruising, not posted up in a parking lot. but thats just my 2 cents if it mattes, probably not.
> *


Thats a bet lets get this organized and meet somewhere and do this i'm ready so when and where?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 8 2010, 12:08 PM~16225920
> *Thats a bet lets get this organized and meet somewhere and do this i'm ready so when and where?
> *


im down homie but i only get 4 days off a month from work (every other weekend) so i need to plan shit way in advance, but yall dont need me to ride out. last time we went it was just 3 cars but it was fun for me, dont need a bunch of car,s just a few clean ones


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2010, 01:14 PM~16225972
> *im down homie but i only get 4 days off a month from work (every other weekend) so i need to plan shit way in advance, but yall dont need me to ride out. last time we went it was just 3 cars but it was fun for me, dont need a bunch of car,s just a few clean ones
> *


Thats all good but we won't more than three cars i love to see 10-15 clean cars rolling then just three come on now lets ride.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 8 2010, 12:18 PM~16226004
> *Thats all good but we won't more than three cars i love to see 10-15 clean cars rolling then just three come on now lets ride.
> *


i agree with u 100%


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody know a place in town that can rebuild a fuel sending unit?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2010, 12:25 PM~16226071
> *anybody know a place in town that can rebuild a fuel sending unit?
> *


yea, a place called fuck off auto repair, 1866 eat-dick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fk it.. roll call..
since yall wanna cruise.. meet up at 6-10 and westhimer.. theres a parking lot off of post oak.. which is like a light away from 6-10 ,sports authority

we ride all thway to hwy 6.. post up in lot for a lil.. ride around parking lot and get ya shine on..

then go our seperate ways..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2010, 12:25 PM~16226071
> *anybody know a place in town that can rebuild a fuel sending unit?
> *


i rebuilt mine in the elco.. guages wouldnt work..
i disected another one off a caprice and made it work for the elco.. its accurate


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 02:43 PM~16226244
> *i rebuilt mine in the elco.. guages wouldnt work..
> i disected another one off a caprice and made it work for the elco.. its accurate
> *


i found places but none in town. :angry:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jan 8 2010, 02:58 AM~16223476
> *Its only a matter of time homie b4 they shut it down I was talkin to one of my homie cop friends and he says if thosedoing donuts and shit no one would mess with us but u know how that goes people don't listen
> *



THIS IS WHY WE DONT GO "CRUISING" STUFF LIKE THIS.ITS NOT THAT THE CARS JUST SIT THERE.WE ARE RIDERS, BUT THERE IS NO SPOT OUT THERE THAT DONT HAVE KNUCKLE HEADS INCLUDED SO WE JUST HIT EVERY SHOW,PICINIC,BENIFIT,CAR WASH WE CAN.THATS HOW WE REPRESENT OUR CLUB AND RIDES AND THE LUV FOR THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE. MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 12:23 AM~16221405
> *:yes:
> i feel ya..i dont even bother with it anymore.. i know my club members are down to ride.. we got two more cars that are itchin to come out..but some folks here say the lowrider scene is dead.. yeah it is, but their not helping the situation by keepin their rides parked.. yeah the chill spots are full of big rims , imports, lambo and slabs, but its all about ridin.. i wouldnt care if i was the only low low in a sea of imports.. im still reppin this lowrider life i live..
> 
> ...


I told you lets go cruising yesterday and your ass was scared of the cold. :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 8 2010, 12:51 PM~16226328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He one them there tropical nigggas....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2010, 03:01 PM~16226443
> *Y can't u just buy a new 1???
> He one them there tropical nigggas....
> *


one i found was wrong one. year one is sold out, so is classic industries. been back ordered since july.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 8 2010, 12:58 PM~16226410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 03:05 PM~16226484
> *FK THAT..only u would cruise and 20 degree weather with top down
> 
> 
> *


I don't think even I would roll with the top down tonight. :no:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 8 2010, 01:12 PM~16226577
> *I don't think even I would roll with the top down tonight.  :no:
> *


ur white.. should have enough sense...



oh wait your white. nevermind..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 03:16 PM~16226615
> *ur white.. should have enough sense...
> oh wait your white. nevermind..
> *


Don't make me cut you. :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 8 2010, 01:24 PM~16226712
> *Don't make me cut you.  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


:rimshot:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 02:25 PM~16226722
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*With D.J. Short Dog tonight - spinning all of that old school hip hop & rap + new hip hop.

Taking live calls and requests. Call up the studio lines:

Studio Lines

(713) 645-4THR

(713) 645-4847

Toll Free

1-877-310-4THR

1-877-310-4847*

*STARTS AROUND 7PM CENTRAL TIL ???*

http://tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm

*To listen click on the above link and click one of the three players to the right.

Give your fellow Layitlow'ers dedications on air and request to do it live.* :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2010, 01:48 PM~16226968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i love that new smiley


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

wow got me like :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2010, 05:10 PM~16227775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok 


:loco:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2010, 04:11 PM~16227785
> *ok
> :loco:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 8 2010, 05:14 PM~16227807
> *:ninja:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Jan 8 2010, 01:48 PM~16225771
> *whats this pinche OG houston shit?
> just stopping to let you vatos know my hyna birthday is this weekend.  puro party this weekend..  party might be at el rodeo or escapade, haven't decided.
> 
> ...


mayne egnacio doing it big for hrnys bday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

esta bien romantico el guey.


(my bad no more spanish plis) :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 8 2010, 01:58 PM~16226408
> *THIS IS WHY WE DONT GO "CRUISING" STUFF LIKE THIS.ITS NOT THAT THE CARS JUST SIT THERE.WE ARE RIDERS, BUT THERE IS NO SPOT OUT THERE THAT DONT HAVE KNUCKLE HEADS INCLUDED SO WE JUST HIT EVERY SHOW,PICINIC,BENIFIT,CAR WASH WE CAN.THATS HOW WE REPRESENT OUR CLUB AND RIDES AND THE LUV FOR THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE. MY 2 CENTS.
> *


good point

im sure if there were a known place where we could go, and none of these shit heads show up , would get more popular


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2010, 01:25 PM~16226071
> *anybody know a place in town that can rebuild a fuel sending unit?
> *


replace it bitch

fk rebuildng that junk shit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2010, 12:19 PM~16225527
> *on a side note, cruise is not chillin in a parking lot. that shit is not fun. you stand there see a bunch of clowns riding with their doors open and 6x9 in the grill of the car bangin some fake screw, that aint the business.  i still say westheimer is the best place to CRUISE, go somewhere get something to eat on a patio, get back on the road do a few passes from chimney rock to the beltway and back and call it a night.  thats my idea of cruising, not posted up in a parking lot. but thats just my 2 cents if it mattes, probably not.
> *


yup


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Jan 8 2010, 12:48 PM~16225771
> *whats this pinche OG houston shit?
> just stopping to let you vatos know my hyna birthday is this weekend.  puro party this weekend..  party might be at el rodeo or escapade, haven't decided.
> 
> ...


el portal guey


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 8 2010, 05:43 PM~16228105
> *replace it bitch
> 
> fk rebuildng that junk shit
> *


didn't you read? none to be found. classic industries been back ordered since july. year one said they dont have it. summit racing dont have it. its not the same type most cars have. rather then a filter,tubes, and float.. everythings contained inside a canister. but i found a place that'll rebuild mine, just out of town, and pricey. :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 8 2010, 05:45 PM~16228121
> *el portal guey
> *


mayne.. forgot about that place. wasn't it called fantasia before that? parking lot had so many potholes. you'd swear you driving on the moon.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

heres the idea


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 8 2010, 04:45 PM~16228133
> *didn't you read?  none to be found.    classic industries been back ordered since july.  year one said they dont have it.    summit racing dont have it.    its not the same type most cars have.  rather then a filter,tubes, and float..  everythings contained inside a canister.    but i found a place that'll rebuild mine, just out of town, and pricey.  :angry:
> *


gota pay to play sucka, what i mean . get a used one off a POS 4dr pars car or something just be on the hunt


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 8 2010, 04:15 PM~16228439
> *gota pay to play sucka, what i mean . get a used one off a POS 4dr pars car or something just be on the hunt
> *


x2.... im pretty sure robertog has like 892378 junk 4 door parts he can hook u up wit...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 8 2010, 06:15 PM~16228439
> *gota pay to play sucka, what i mean . get a used one off a POS 4dr pars car or something just be on the hunt
> *


easier to pay to rebuild it. besides rather least have a rebuilt one,then just a used one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2010, 06:21 PM~16228506
> *x2.... im pretty sure robertog has like 892378 junk 4 door parts he can hook u up wit...
> *


yeah. but still used. probably rusty ass hell. just gonna rebuild mine. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a lowmilage used one is probably better than a rebuilt one if they are anything like rebuilding carburators....but do what u do


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2010, 07:03 PM~16228883
> *a lowmilage used one is probably better than a rebuilt one if they are anything like rebuilding carburators....but do what u do
> *


naw, they gonna basicly ditch the canister and put all new parts, making like the more reliable floater ones. only parts really reused are parts to mount it.


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

QUE ONDA TONY NO HAY PILAS POR TU LADO


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2010, 11:15 AM~16225480
> *last time we went out there, there wasnt shit but people chasing each other from one parking lot to the next, has this changed?
> *


i went last weekend and got stoped and i saw how them big wheels and racers be acting and said fuck that i went home


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 8 2010, 04:50 PM~16229395
> *QUE ONDA TONY NO HAY PILAS POR TU LADO
> *


no hay nada homie, cuantas nececitas? acido oh gel?


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

waz up tony are you coming to the baytown to get a plate


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2010, 04:18 PM~16227289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 8 2010, 05:11 PM~16229649
> *no hay nada homie, cuantas nececitas? acido oh gel?
> *


ahorita como hay crisis de las que sean acido o gel nesesitamos unas ocho


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

they cleared the ls today...fkin wet


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 09:22 PM~16230434
> *they cleared the ls today...fkin wet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

My favoritest car when I was a lil mocoso....:happysad:

















evil 63 '01


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 10:22 PM~16230434
> *they cleared the ls today...fkin wet
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH...DURO EN LA PINTURRA....  LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2010, 07:54 PM~16230778
> *My favoritest car when I was a lil mocoso....:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. i like that car also..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2010, 07:35 PM~16229906
> *
> *


good jamms.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 8 2010, 10:12 PM~16230952
> *good jamms.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

i got called into the office.  about to leave work and head up there.

will be picking up slo and putting him on the mic. :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2010, 09:14 PM~16230968
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i got called into the office.   about to leave work and head up there.
> ...


...just heard u on the phone... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 8 2010, 10:29 PM~16231113
> *...just heard u on the phone... :biggrin:
> *


  SLO in the house


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

shout outs coming up......


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 8 2010, 05:31 PM~16229868
> *waz up tony are you coming to the baytown to get a plate
> *


should be there homie ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2010, 10:02 PM~16231462
> *shout outs coming up......
> *


thanx for the shout outs homie........


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

sup charles???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 8 2010, 11:14 PM~16231592
> *thanx for the shout outs homie........
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 8 2010, 08:54 PM~16230778
> *My favoritest car when I was a lil mocoso....:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 8 2010, 12:31 AM~16222385
> *para mi que te dio miedo conjelarte!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

shout outs coming up again, post up your cc's


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Darkness!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Happy b'day mike.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 08:22 PM~16230434
> *they cleared the ls today...fkin wet
> 
> 
> ...


something new? looks different


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 8 2010, 11:43 PM~16233250
> *Happy b'day mike.
> *


Wtf is mike???? Don't tell me sics name is mike....dat just ain't a ***** name..... :|


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HAPPY BIRFDAY PIMPIN'


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 9 2010, 01:39 AM~16233620
> *Wtf is mike???? Don't tell me sics name is mike....dat just ain't a ***** name..... :|
> *


:rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 9 2010, 12:43 AM~16233646
> *:rofl:
> *


Well atleast not a sic ***** name...iono...wtv....hppy bday ol crooked 1.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

happy birth day from MIJO :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

1 Members: tito_ls


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 9 2010, 02:39 AM~16233620
> *Wtf is mike???? Don't tell me sics name is mike....dat just ain't a ***** name..... :|
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

YALL GOT IT ALL WRONG... :no: 


IT'S


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I LOVE THIS FOTOSHOP :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2010, 10:03 PM~16232868
> *Happy Birthday Darkness!
> *


x2


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 8 2010, 11:03 PM~16232868
> *Happy Birthday Darkness!
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 8 2010, 11:43 PM~16233250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 11:15 PM~16233000
> *thanks homie
> *


HAPPY B DAY GUEY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2010, 10:09 AM~16235349
> *thanks, i was crashed out when i got text..
> yea.. switchin it up
> yeah.. actually its michael
> ...




happy buttday foo :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 9 2010, 01:39 AM~16233620
> *Wtf is mike???? Don't tell me sics name is mike....dat just ain't a ***** name..... :|
> *


lol

you should hear his last name


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 9 2010, 08:30 AM~16234868
> *I LOVE THIS FOTOSHOP :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


parece marauder


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 9 2010, 12:54 PM~16236014
> *parece marauder
> *


SI ES MARAUDER - NO MUY BIEN ME PARECEN LOS RINES PERO SE VE CHINGON :yes:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 9 2010, 01:01 PM~16236045
> *SI ES MARAUDER - NO MUY BIEN ME PARECEN LOS RINES PERO SE VE CHINGON :yes:
> *


YA CASI LE LLEGO NO?


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

happy b day ***** 








:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 9 2010, 03:43 PM~16237143
> *happy b day *****
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2010, 09:22 PM~16230434
> *they cleared the ls today...fkin wet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 9 2010, 09:30 AM~16234868
> *I LOVE THIS FOTOSHOP :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


what u know about volk racing wheels


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 9 2010, 03:43 PM~16237143
> *happy b day *****
> 
> 
> ...


damnit bitch will u quit reinforcing the s-types  :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2010, 06:27 PM~16238184
> *damnit bitch will u quit reinforcing the s-types   :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2010, 06:27 PM~16238184
> *damnit bitch will u quit reinforcing the s-types   :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

450 obo leather and suade fleetwood seats


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 9 2010, 06:15 PM~16239088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuck da world lets get fuck up :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2010, 04:27 PM~16238184
> *damnit bitch will u quit reinforcing the s-types   :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jan 9 2010, 10:13 AM~16235786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 9 2010, 12:02 PM~16236054
> *YA CASI LE LLEGO NO?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 9 2010, 08:15 PM~16239088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16240695

puro drinking rolas pa' la borrachera


----------



## DAILYHOPPER2009 (Aug 20, 2009)

ANY BODY GOIN TO WESTHEIMER OTHER THAN STAYING AT HOME BORED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Jan 9 2010, 08:55 PM~16240727
> *ANY BODY GOIN TO WESTHEIMER OTHER THAN STAYING AT HOME BORED
> *


its a lil too cold for me.. almost went tho..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAILYHOPPER2009_@Jan 9 2010, 09:55 PM~16240727
> *ANY BODY GOIN TO WESTHEIMER OTHER THAN STAYING AT HOME BORED
> *


what goes down on sundays? the nawf?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sundays, 59 little york


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Jan 9 2010, 11:24 AM~16236207
> *
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 9 2010, 11:19 PM~16242359
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, project 79
que rollo compita!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 10 2010, 12:30 AM~16242422
> *hoppers4life, project 79
> que rollo compita!!
> *


sup man how is the weather down there?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jan 9 2010, 11:32 PM~16242432
> *sup man how is the weather down there?
> *


fucking freezing bro, ayer se me conjelaron las water lines y no tube agua hasta la tarde!!! :angry: its COLD..... hno:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 10 2010, 12:36 AM~16242448
> *fucking freezing bro, ayer se me conjelaron las water lines y no tube agua hasta la tarde!!! :angry:  its COLD..... hno:
> *


CONRAZON :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jan 10 2010, 12:32 AM~16242432
> *sup man how is the weather down there?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2010, 10:24 PM~16240996
> *sundays, 59 little york
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 12:35 AM~16242658
> *CORAZON :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i been charging batteries since last sunday :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2010, 09:58 AM~16243381
> *i been charging batteries since last sunday  :uh:
> *


them hoes gona explode


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2010, 07:58 AM~16243381
> *i been charging batteries since last sunday  :uh:
> *


what u tryin to do??? :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jan 10 2010, 09:07 AM~16243437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 batteries but not all in 1 car..


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *NIX CUSTOMS*, Rivis~N~Lacs

smells like royalty around here



:biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ready to ride


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

[img=http://s1.postimage.org/1NRYsS.jpg]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 10 2010, 05:44 PM~16246179
> *[img=http://s1.postimage.org/1NRYsS.jpg]
> *


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2010, 05:27 PM~16238184
> *damnit bitch will u quit reinforcing the s-types   :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 01:45 AM~16242680
> *:wave:
> *


q'vo boiler how is everything for this year any new year resolutions? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

testin the water


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 10 2010, 07:48 PM~16247176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were those bumpers fiberglassed where trim suppose to go? still have the window trim? hows it run? interior/trunk pics?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 10 2010, 06:48 PM~16247176
> * testin the water
> *


what waters....is it cold?


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

video is real fuzzy :uh: 

didnt miss much anyways


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...45UtMX817d7agIZ 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2010, 09:35 PM~16249242
> *http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...45UtMX817d7agIZ
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: 

that was funny


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2010, 10:31 PM~16249188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its better than nothin.......


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2010, 10:31 PM~16249188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"they doing big thangs out here.. as you can see"


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2010, 01:24 PM~16245260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne bubbles done shutdown the lowriding game ... fully wrapped frame riding every where....can yall fools top dat....


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2010, 10:31 PM~16249188
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Everybody was on the other side of 59 @ littlyork flea market


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 10 2010, 11:06 PM~16249655
> *mayne bubbles done shutdown the lowriding game ... fully wrapped frame riding every where....can yall fools top dat....
> *


not me :angry:


what about you dancing with the stars? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Jan 10 2010, 09:08 PM~16249681
> *Everybody was on the other side of 59 @ littlyork flea market
> *


Ha....tookalongassdrivetodawrongspotowned.com!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2010, 11:16 PM~16249813
> *Ha....tookalongassdrivetodawrongspotowned.com!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2010, 09:16 PM~16249813
> *Ha....tookalongassdrivetodawrongspotowned.com!!!!
> *


nah some people showed, but its not the place for lowriders. ill leave it at that :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Cops shut down both spots tonight! fucking dumb asses burnin' rubber! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

JUST GOT BACK, cops rund us out of the parkinglot, it was kool


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 11:23 PM~16249906
> *JUST GOT BACK, cops rund us out of the parkinglot, it was kool
> *


 :0 took you this long to get back!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

what we saw was all the 20" and up crowd showed up doing burn outs and swanging everywhere

that was what the joke was about....

so please Stop sending messeges to the homie Slim...cause he blowing up my phone :biggrin: 

i stand by what i said


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 10 2010, 10:23 PM~16249901
> *Cops shut down both spots tonight! fucking dumb asses burnin' rubber! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


exactly


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2010, 11:26 PM~16249942
> *what we saw was all the 20" and up crowd showed up doing burn outs and swanging everywhere
> 
> that was what the joke was about....
> ...


i shoulda came by in capala then


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 10 2010, 09:23 PM~16249901
> *Cops shut down both spots tonight! fucking dumb asses burnin' rubber! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Theirs still a lot of people here


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jan 10 2010, 11:34 PM~16250074
> *Theirs still a lot of people here
> *


@ the home depot? when I left it looked like an empty lot


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2010, 07:07 PM~16247361
> *were those bumpers fiberglassed where trim suppose to go?    still have the window trim?  hows  it run?  interior/trunk pics?
> *


yea got window trim inside trunk,strong350 nice cam,headers,duel muffler,o.g int.in pretty good shape pwr seats/windows uncut ill post sum more pics


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16250104
> *@ the home depot? when I left it looked like an empty lot
> *


Yep it looked like it got fuller


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2010, 07:07 PM~16247361
> *were those bumpers fiberglassed where trim suppose to go?    still have the window trim?  hows  it run?  interior/trunk pics?
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 9 2010, 06:33 PM~16238693
> *450 obo leather and suade fleetwood seats
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up when you are ready....i called you yesterday and had money in hand today in Houston.....


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2010, 07:07 PM~16247361
> *were those bumpers fiberglassed where trim suppose to go?    still have the window trim?  hows  it run?  interior/trunk pics?
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 10 2010, 11:42 PM~16250204
> *hit me up when you are ready....i called you yesterday and had money in hand today in Houston.....
> *


bawla talk


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2010, 11:13 PM~16249767
> *not me  :angry:
> what about you dancing with the stars?  :uh:
> *


baawwaaaaaahhahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2010, 07:07 PM~16247361
> *were those bumpers fiberglassed where trim suppose to go?    still have the window trim?  hows  it run?  interior/trunk pics?
> *


trunk pics 2morrow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2010, 09:49 PM~16250307
> *
> *


elco has come a long way.. looks real good


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 10 2010, 10:43 PM~16250224
> *bawla talk
> *



chump change for a big pimp like you..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2010, 09:49 PM~16250324
> *elco has come a long way.. looks real good
> *


thanks..

i fucked it up today tho.. but its all good.. i still drove it home.. quick fix tommorow..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jan 10 2010, 09:34 PM~16250074
> *Theirs still a lot of people here
> *


got packd around 9, felt good for a little when both parkinglots were rated and peps were just cruising


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

three lowrider at home depot :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 10 2010, 10:01 PM~16250495
> *three lowrider at home depot :happysad:
> *


yup, the game has change a bit pollito, but we are still down :happysad:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 11:00 PM~16250494
> *got packd around 9, felt good for a little when both parkinglots were rated and peps were just cruising
> *


*huvieras sakado la AK y darde en la madre a los marranos para que los dejen empaz lol*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 11:05 PM~16250561
> *yup, the game has change a bit pollito, but we are still down :happysad:
> *


you were there? only seen the blue truck and the green impala


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jan 10 2010, 10:05 PM~16250575
> *huvieras sakado la AK y darde en la madre a los marranos  para que los dejen empaz lol
> *


lol, y luego quien me ba sacar del bote :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 10 2010, 10:23 PM~16249901
> *Cops shut down both spots tonight! fucking dumb asses burnin' rubber! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


no wonder why i saw only 3 lowrider...i got there are around the time you were posting this :|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 10 2010, 10:10 PM~16250646
> *you were there? only seen the blue truck and the green impala
> *


yeah we were there , seen 3 el caminos, santos cadillac, moneymaker was there too undercover, and rollerz gray monte


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 11:13 PM~16250705
> *yeah we were there , seen 3 el caminos, santos cadillac, moneymaker was there too undercover, and rollerz gray monte
> *


also a gray grand prix


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jan 10 2010, 05:21 PM~16246923
> *q'vo boiler how is everything for this year any new year resolutions? :biggrin:
> *


loose weight but gain inches :biggrin: , how about on ur side


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 10 2010, 10:15 PM~16250727
> *also a gray grand prix
> *


an old school candy green cutlass, with white undies :biggrin: , hey pero el vato is down and i respect that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 10 2010, 09:22 PM~16249883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the fact of it not being a place for lowriders has been stated......that's the whole reason buddha came on here trying to get more people to go......to get lowriders there....n make it a spot for lowriders....can't make it a "lowrider" spot....if no "lowriders" show up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 11:17 PM~16250776
> *an old school candy green cutlass, with white undies :biggrin: , hey pero el vato is down and i respect that
> *


nope it was grey and it was lifted..dont know whose it was


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 10 2010, 09:31 PM~16249188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2010, 10:18 PM~16250786
> *I think the fact of it not being a place for lowriders has been stated......that's the whole reason buddha came on here trying to get more people to go......to get lowriders there....n make it a spot for lowriders....can't make it a "lowrider" spot....if no "lowriders" show up
> *


thats it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 10 2010, 10:20 PM~16250818
> *nope it was grey and it was lifted..dont know whose it was
> *


fool, it was white just dirty :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 11:22 PM~16250850
> *fool, it was white just dirty :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :burn:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

20 members are celebrating their birthday today
JZA(35), Hny Brn Eyz(30), lowcut69(45), ozlowrider(21), Morebounce(39), BIGDOGS77(39), ozzylowrider(21), eric ramos(20), tru_rider-69(38), C-LO9492(29), MAKING HATERZ 93(17), WICKEDKUSTOMS(31), slamin81(34), never2lo(29), Gee Dizzle(36), eighty5montecarlow(32), HEAVENBOUND68(35), CANDY_LOW23(25), hazmad(36), BIG BEAR63(34)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im out this bitch, eat me some cake and ice cream.. call it a night.. im stil fkin cold.. ice cream aint helpin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2010, 10:32 PM~16250998
> *im out this bitch, eat me some cake and ice cream.. call it a night.. im stil fkin cold.. ice cream aint helpin
> *


ICE CREAM?, :loco:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 11:34 PM~16251030
> *ICE CREAM?,  :loco:
> *


*how cold is it over there.... shit over here its been getting like 15 with a -8 wind chill thats fukin cold...*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2010, 10:32 PM~16250998
> *im out this bitch, eat me some cake and ice cream.. call it a night.. im stil fkin cold.. ice cream aint helpin
> *


Wtf??? Is u pregnant!!! :uh: :ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2010, 11:52 PM~16251256
> *2010 YOU GOTTA BE IN TUNE WIT UR STAR FUCKIN PLAYER.....FUCK WATA MODAFUCKIN HATER GOTTA SAY...BE IN TUNE WIT UR STAR MODAFUCKIN PLAYER.MOTHERFUCKERS CAN'T STAND TO SEE A REAL MOTHERFUCKER....IN TUNE WIT HIS MOTHERFUCKIN SELF.
> *


send me the link to this


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2010, 12:54 AM~16251281
> *send me the link to this
> *


WWW.DEEEEEZZZZZZNUUUUTTTTTZZZZZZ.COM/ANDDISDICKTOONOHOMO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 10 2010, 10:54 PM~16251281
> *send me the link to this
> *


Kat williams pimpin pimpin.

Link.com...














And slim owned thnks bye.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 10 2010, 11:56 PM~16251309
> *WWW.DEEEEEZZZZZZNUUUUTTTTTZZZZZZ.COM/ANDDISDICKTOONOHOMO
> *


wack :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2010, 12:59 AM~16251341
> *wack  :uh:
> *


NAW I GOTCHO ASS.........NO ****


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 10 2010, 09:33 PM~16251020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Estos batos si son lowrider no como otros que esperan que haya como 20 o 30 para poder salir ala calle


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 10 2010, 11:10 PM~16251441
> *Estos batos si son lowrider no como otros  que esperan que haya como  20 o 30 para poder salir ala calle
> *


bien dicho


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 10:20 PM~16251547
> *bien dicho
> *


en lugar de desir que no novoy poque nomas hay tres si esos vatos fueran huvier un chingo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 10 2010, 10:18 PM~16250786
> *I think the fact of it not being a place for lowriders has been stated......that's the whole reason buddha came on here trying to get more people to go......to get lowriders there....n make it a spot for lowriders....can't make it a "lowrider" spot....if no "lowriders" show up
> *


i hear what youre saying but in my humble opinion that will never happen. i went out there about 6 months ago and said id never go back, went again last night too see what changed, and nothing. fools in stock trucks like yours and mine doing burn outs in a parkling lot. yea thats real cool :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2010, 06:24 PM~16238161
> *what u know about volk racing wheels
> *


I'M NOT FEELING THE WHEELS ON THIS ONE :nosad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I went undercover up there last night and was not impressed. Yeah was cool for a bit when everyone hit the streets for a while but that just standing around parking lots was lame. Did see juiced cc and a few other lows but nothing compared to all the HID's and 20s all over the place. I did like the fact there were so many rides and peeps out even in the cold. Me personally I rather keep it in the streets take a U down the street and another drive. I would prob not go again. But then again there is nothing else. But it is a liability to take a clean ride out there with the risk of getting side swiped by some no inssurance having punk.


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

YUP,SEEN IT HAPPEN BOUT A MONTH AGO.EXPLORER PEELIN OUT LOOSES CONTROL, HITS CROWN VIC ON BLADES , (EXPLORER)SEEEEEE YA . THEN HS OLD MAN SHOWS


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 11 2010, 10:05 AM~16253091
> *YUP,SEEN IT HAPPEN BOUT A MONTH AGO.EXPLORER PEELIN OUT LOOSES CONTROL, HITS CROWN VIC ON BLADES , (EXPLORER)SEEEEEE YA  .    THEN HS OLD MAN SHOWS
> *


THAT'S MEST UP  :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 11 2010, 09:05 AM~16253091
> *YUP,SEEN IT HAPPEN BOUT A MONTH AGO.EXPLORER PEELIN OUT LOOSES CONTROL, HITS CROWN VIC ON BLADES , (EXPLORER)SEEEEEE YA  .    THEN HS OLD MAN SHOWS
> *


yeah let that happen to me while strapped, ill be going to jail for sooting a motherfucker...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 08:27 AM~16253202
> *yeah let that happen to me while strapped, ill be going to jail for sooting a motherfucker...
> *


same thing i was thinking last night thats why i parked far away and watched from a distance. i cant over those dudes with stock trucks doing burnouts it must have been the first v8 rwd they have owned


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 10:29 AM~16253212
> *same thing i was thinking last night thats why i parked far away and watched from a distance.  i cant over those dudes with stock trucks doing burnouts it must have been the first v8 rwd they have owned
> *


some fools aint got no sense


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 10:29 AM~16253212
> *same thing i was thinking last night thats why i parked far away and watched from a distance.  i cant over those dudes with stock trucks doing burnouts it must have been the first v8 rwd they have owned
> *


POR ESO MEJOR NI VOY :nosad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 09:29 AM~16253212
> *same thing i was thinking last night thats why i parked far away and watched from a distance.  i cant over those dudes with stock trucks doing burnouts it must have been the first v8 rwd they have owned
> *


and the cops werent even that bad, they really were only after the sht heads...now if half of these people knew how to act i would not mind cruising next to em...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 10:43 AM~16253313
> *and the cops werent even that bad, they really were only after the sht heads...now if half of these people knew how to act i would not mind cruising next to em...
> *


X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 08:43 AM~16253313
> *and the cops werent even that bad, they really were only after the sht heads...now if half of these people knew how to act i would not mind cruising next to em...
> *


dats y u gotta holller at the cops and tell em look...we trying to chill etc etc....kick them ****** mofos over there out .... dat way u save trouble....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

DO THEY STILL HANG OUT THE OPEN DOORS SWANGIN AND SIT ON THE ROOFS WHILE DRIVING IN REVERSE ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD?? :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 09:46 AM~16253336
> *dats y u gotta holller at the cops and tell em look...we trying to chill etc etc....kick them ****** mofos over there out .... dat way u save trouble....
> *


trust its not just the *******, plenty of "MIGGAS" and very few brothas out there were acting like asses. 

and i aint one to be snitchin left n right on motherfuckers that cant act right, but that may be what they need.

cus last night the COPS FOR ONCE WERE NOT THE PROB. nor did they swarm the place and kick everyone out they just moved em allong when they saw it was getting too packed and unsafe.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 11 2010, 09:50 AM~16253366
> *DO THEY STILL HANG OUT THE OPEN DOORS SWANGIN AND SIT ON THE ROOFS WHILE DRIVING IN REVERSE ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD?? :wow:
> *


didnit see much of that but almost as bad swanging high speeds in a crammed lot


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

id like to know what precinct or station is head of that area maybe we can get in touch with them...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 10:54 AM~16253396
> *didnit see much of that but almost as bad swanging high speeds in a crammed lot
> *


I SAW THAT HAPPEN ON IRVINGTON AND CROSTIMBERS A WEEK BEFORE ALL THOSE COPS AND NEWS CREWS WERE THERE..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:46 AM~16253336
> *dats y u gotta holller at the cops and tell em look...we trying to chill etc etc....kick them ****** mofos over there out .... dat way u save trouble....
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 10:58 AM~16253425
> *:0
> *


that miggah sure threw the beans down on the flo' on the flo'!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SAME THING IN LA FOOLS DOIN DONUTS IN THE INTERSECTION AND GAS HOPPIN AND SCRAPING DOWN THE SHAW.....PURPLE 90'D FLEETWOOD COUPE FROM SOUTHSIDE CC SLAMED INTO 57 RAG ON THE SHAW WHILE GAS HOPPIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2010, 11:01 AM~16253438
> *SAME THING IN LA FOOLS DOIN DONUTS IN THE INTERSECTION AND GAS HOPPIN AND SCRAPING DOWN THE SHAW.....PURPLE 90'D FLEETWOOD COUPE FROM SOUTHSIDE CC SLAMED INTO 57 RAG ON THE SHAW WHILE GAS HOPPIN
> *


link?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2010, 10:01 AM~16253438
> *SAME THING IN LA FOOLS DOIN DONUTS IN THE INTERSECTION AND GAS HOPPIN AND SCRAPING DOWN THE SHAW.....PURPLE 90'D FLEETWOOD COUPE FROM SOUTHSIDE CC SLAMED INTO 57 RAG ON THE SHAW WHILE GAS HOPPIN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 08:46 AM~16253336
> *dats y u gotta holller at the cops and tell em look...we trying to chill etc etc....kick them ****** mofos over there out .... dat way u save trouble....
> *


fuck the cops they followed me from littleyork all the way to almost downtown, i was waiting for that bubble gum in my mirror cuz all my shit is legit even the pistol. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jan 11 2010, 08:50 AM~16253366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AINT SAYING U GOTTA BE A SNITCH DADDY....JUST SAYIN IF U WANT A SAFE PLACE AND A CONSISTENT PLACE TO KICK IT AT GOTTA WEED OUT THE ONES FUCKING UP SHIT YA FEEL ME........I GARUNTEE COPS WONT HAVE A PROBLEM WIT A BUNCH OF DUDES JUST KICKIN IT AND DRIVING UP N DOWN A ROAD.......THEY WOULDNT HAVE SHIT TO WORRY BOUT.......BUT U GOTTA WEED OUT THE BAD GUYS WHO TRY N COME AROUND 1ST.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 09:07 AM~16253485
> *fuck the cops they followed me from littleyork all the way to almost downtown, i was waiting for that bubble gum in my mirror cuz all my shit is legit even the pistol.  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER WOULDA FOLLOWED U IN DA 60....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 09:08 AM~16253492
> *:happysad:    :biggrin:
> AINT SAYING U GOTTA BE A SNITCH DADDY....JUST SAYIN IF U WANT A SAFE PLACE AND A CONSISTENT PLACE TO KICK IT AT GOTTA WEED OUT THE ONES FUCKING UP SHIT YA FEEL ME........I GARUNTEE COPS WONT HAVE A PROBLEM WIT A BUNCH OF DUDES JUST KICKIN IT AND DRIVING UP N DOWN A ROAD.......THEY WOULDNT HAVE SHIT TO WORRY BOUT.......BUT U GOTTA WEED OUT THE BAD GUYS WHO TRY N COME AROUND 1ST.
> *


hence westheimer. forget trying to take over another spot. let them have that spot. mambos was good, and from my understanding it got shut down due to too much trash left in the parking lot, which i can understand because u have to look at it from the business owners standpoint. but no one owns the streets, we own the streets, tax payers so like i said if shit is legit theres nothing to worry about while cruising down the street...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 09:09 AM~16253501
> *NEVER WOULDA FOLLOWED U IN DA 60....
> *


fuk the 60. its only fun in 70 degree weather..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 09:11 AM~16253511
> *hence westheimer.  forget trying to take over another spot. let them have that spot.  mambos was good, and from my understanding it got shut down due to too much trash left in the parking lot, which i can understand because u have to look at it from the business owners standpoint. but no one owns the streets, we own the streets, tax payers so like i said if shit is legit theres nothing to worry about while cruising down the street...
> *


BAZINGA!!!!!!!!!!!    ITS JUST THE FACT OF GETTING OUT THERE N DOING IT.....I WAS THINKIN BOUT MAMBOS LAST NIGHT...SHIT WAS GOING HARD THERE TILL THE KNUCKLEHEADS SHOWED UP....HELL EVEN SHORTY CAME OUT N PLAY.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 09:13 AM~16253524
> *fuk the 60. its only fun in 70 degree weather..
> *


OK. LEMME DRIVE 60 U DRIVE MC. :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 09:13 AM~16253527
> *BAZINGA!!!!!!!!!!!      ITS JUST THE FACT OF  GETTING OUT THERE N DOING IT.....I WAS THINKIN BOUT MAMBOS LAST NIGHT...SHIT WAS GOING HARD THERE TILL THE KNUCKLEHEADS SHOWED UP....HELL EVEN SHORTY CAME OUT N PLAY.
> *


well im off again in 2 weeks i plan on going down westheimer to get some grub in the low i know a couple people to call to roll out, see yall there :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 11:07 AM~16253485
> *fuck the cops they followed me from littleyork all the way to almost downtown, i was waiting for that bubble gum in my mirror cuz all my shit is legit even the pistol.  :biggrin:
> *


sheriff lone star :guns:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 09:15 AM~16253539
> *OK. LEMME DRIVE 60 U DRIVE MC.  :happysad:
> *


i want to ride in the cadillac on leather ..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 11:15 AM~16253542
> *well im off again in 2 weeks i plan on going down westheimer to get some grub in the low i know a couple people to call to roll out, see yall there  :biggrin:
> *


count me in


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 09:17 AM~16253568
> *i want to ride in the cadillac on leather ..
> *


  ME TOO...U KNOW ANYBODY WIT 1 :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 09:18 AM~16253571
> *count me in
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:08 AM~16253492
> *:happysad:    :biggrin:
> AINT SAYING U GOTTA BE A SNITCH DADDY....JUST SAYIN IF U WANT A SAFE PLACE AND A CONSISTENT PLACE TO KICK IT AT GOTTA WEED OUT THE ONES FUCKING UP SHIT YA FEEL ME........I GARUNTEE COPS WONT HAVE A PROBLEM WIT A BUNCH OF DUDES JUST KICKIN IT AND DRIVING UP N DOWN A ROAD.......THEY WOULDNT HAVE SHIT TO WORRY BOUT.......BUT U GOTTA WEED OUT THE BAD GUYS WHO TRY N COME AROUND 1ST.
> *


go weedem out then


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 11:20 AM~16253589
> *:uh:
> *


just gotta bring water hose to check my gas level.. and i'm good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 09:18 AM~16253571
> *count me in
> *


nevermind change of plans


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jan 11 2010, 09:22 AM~16253607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 09:23 AM~16253618
> *nevermind change of plans
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2010, 11:02 AM~16253445
> *link?
> *


NO LINK I WAS THERE...... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:24 AM~16253624
> *FOOTBALL SEASON ALMOST OVER WIT THEN ILL COME OUT OF HIBERNATION  :happysad:
> HA  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


ill hold you to that


QUOTED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 11 2010, 11:23 AM~16253618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: better get the lac ready.. few more months and its prom season. go make that $


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 11:22 AM~16253610
> *just gotta bring water hose to check my gas level.. and i'm good
> *


Quit being cheap and fill the tank up before you leave.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 08:13 AM~16252887
> *I went undercover  up there last night and was not impressed.  Yeah was cool for a bit when everyone hit the streets for a while but that just standing around parking lots was lame. Did see juiced cc and a few other lows but nothing compared to all the HID's and 20s all over the place.  I did like the fact there were so many rides and peeps out even in the cold. Me personally I rather keep it in the streets take a U down the street and another drive. I would prob not go again. But then again there is nothing else. But it is a liability to take a clean ride out there with the risk of getting side swiped by some no inssurance having punk.
> *


You went undercover huh? :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*REMEMBER THAT TIME AT MAMBOS WHEN THAT CRAZY COP LADY WAS CHASING EVERYBODY AROUND THE PARKING LOT??*
:cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 11:47 AM~16253800
> *You went undercover huh?  :uh:
> *


Thats part of the problem, too many lowriders want to go check it out in thier daily first afraid it will be a waste of time. But if you got to cruise to the spot in you lowrider, even if you end up being the only rider thier you still put you ride out on the street which is what we need.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 10:20 AM~16253589
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2010, 12:15 PM~16254037
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 10:47 AM~16253800
> *You went undercover huh?  :uh:
> *


yeah and. 

kept hearing hype on both sides was a bad ass spot and was horrible. 


never went their to cruise and join in the commotion.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2010, 10:52 AM~16253839
> *Thats part of the problem, too many lowriders want to go check it out in thier daily first afraid it will be a waste of time. But if you got to cruise to the spot in you lowrider, even if you end up being the only rider thier you still put you ride out on the street which is what we need.
> *


no thats not part of the problem at all

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 11 2010, 11:47 AM~16253792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be easy as that for everybody else.. if they trunk was as empty as yours.. 

just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 11 2010, 12:15 PM~16254037
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


  nicer then the drop top 2dr i think.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 11 2010, 12:53 PM~16254397
> *:cheesy:
> *


uh oh


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 12:54 PM~16254400
> *uh oh
> *


 hno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*MACGREGOR PARK COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2010, 11:34 AM~16254751
> *MACGREGOR PARK COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 YOU AINT TALMBOUT IT!!!!!!!!!...............  :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WE NEED RICHMOND BACK THEN,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

18 members are celebrating their birthday today
FloRida(26), slammedvenge(31), BIGDOLLABILL(34), uklowrider(37), DJLATIN(39), BIGBEN(100), 93FULLSIZE(33), DJLAT1N(39), DJ LATIN(39), SXXYRICAN(26), ridin_low07(21), 209rider(32), mayhem_audio(26), newmovement St.Aug(28), Rolling Chevys(32), luna(25), bigdnolimit(23), 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS(27)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2010, 11:47 AM~16254873
> *WE NEED RICHMOND BACK THEN,
> *


WONT EVER HAPPEN. END OF STORY.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 11:54 AM~16254945
> *WONT EVER HAPPEN. END OF STORY.
> *


  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 11 2010, 11:54 AM~16254400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hola! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 11:54 AM~16254945
> *WONT EVER HAPPEN. END OF STORY.
> *


I DEDICATE MAN IN THE MIRROR TO YOU JUNIOR. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2010, 12:47 PM~16254873
> *WE NEED RICHMOND BACK THEN,
> *


Mason park


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I SAY WE JUST RIDE UP AND DOWN 5TH STREET IN STAFFORD TEXAS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2010, 11:47 AM~16254873
> *WE NEED RICHMOND BACK THEN,
> *


 :uh: :uh: AMEENNNNNNNNN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 12:12 PM~16255105
> *Mason park
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: agreed


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 12:11 PM~16255095
> *I DEDICATE MAN IN THE MIRROR TO YOU JUNIOR.  :biggrin:
> *


F.O AND PUT SOME MILES ON DA GBODY FOR ME....AND I DONT MEAN TO SHIPLEYS DONUTS WIT THE KIDS.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 12:18 PM~16255156
> *F.O AND PUT SOME MILES ON DA GBODY FOR ME....AND I DONT MEAN TO SHIPLEYS DONUTS WIT THE KIDS.
> *


PUT A CAR TOGETHER THEN U HAVE THE AUTHORIZATION TO POST. UNTIL THEN E/A/D


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 11 2010, 02:09 PM~16255087
> *:biggrin:
> hola! :cheesy:
> *


QUE ONDA??

POR QUE LE CORRIERON TODOS?? :dunno:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 11 2010, 01:45 PM~16255422
> *QUE ONDA??
> 
> POR QUE LE CORRIERON TODOS?? :dunno:
> *


i have no idea.... :angel:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jan 11 2010, 02:12 PM~16255105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soon back window of monte gonna be full of these kinda stickers..cause you know , its all about supporting the kids..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 01:12 PM~16255708
> *good times
> :uh:
> soon back window of monte gonna be full of these kinda stickers..cause you know , its all about supporting the kids..
> ...


sure thing mr lonely.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 03:18 PM~16255762
> *sure thing mr lonely.
> *


anything you say there Cliff Huxtable


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u can leave a/c alone she dont care to talk to you , cant you get the hint :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 12:37 PM~16255336
> *PUT A CAR TOGETHER THEN U HAVE THE AUTHORIZATION TO POST. UNTIL THEN E/A/D
> *


Put some miles on da cars *****..not ya mouth or the keyboard...jus sayin...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 01:21 PM~16255801
> *u can leave a/c alone she dont care to talk to you , cant you get the hint  :uh:
> *


Ha....olmultiplefacebookrequestsuckaassnigga.com/owned.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 03:25 PM~16255838
> *Ha....olmultiplefacebookrequestsuckaassnigga.com/owned.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 01:23 PM~16255821
> *Put some miles on da cars *****..not ya mouth or the keyboard...jus sayin...
> *


oh ok


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Trippin.com


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 08:55 AM~16253406
> *id like to know what precinct or station is head of that area maybe we can get in touch with them...
> *


Won't happen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 cookoff tickets. text offers.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jan 11 2010, 03:31 PM~16255900
> *Won't happen
> *


always so negative. :uh:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

MG]


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chore1977+Jan 11 2010, 02:06 PM~16256213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 03:25 PM~16255838
> *Ha....olmultiplefacebookrequestsuckaassnigga.com/owned.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 11 2010, 04:13 PM~16256287
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


can't even consider those parts cars, .... for what? :ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 11 2010, 02:25 PM~16256409
> *can't even consider those parts cars, .... for what? :ugh:
> *



Whats up Gabe! Man this 107.9 KQQK was jammin this morning


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 03:42 PM~16255991
> *3 cookoff tickets.   text offers.
> *


sold


selling all these work freebee's might cover my hot wing expenses for the month.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 12:43 PM~16254316
> *bawla talk
> he was in disguise as a wet
> be easy as that for everybody else.. if they trunk was as empty as yours..
> ...


Quit making Excuses tubby.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 09:47 AM~16253800
> *You went undercover huh?  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2010, 05:48 PM~16257176
> *Quit making Excuses tubby.
> *


slow down there Mr lets cut a hole in my 4 door lac and let 5 year olds paint it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 05:19 PM~16257460
> *slow down there Mr lets cut a hole in my 4 door lac  and let 5 year olds paint it.
> *


 :uh: 
its a hollywood top and a moon roof 2big ass holes in the roof










:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 06:25 PM~16257511
> *:uh:
> its a hollywood top and a moon roof 2big ass holes in the roof
> :biggrin:
> *


oh, sorry. i stand corrected. oh, and don't forget the 80 yards of crush velvet. look like elvis's coffin.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 09:07 AM~16253485
> *fuck the cops they followed me from littleyork all the way to almost downtown, i was waiting for that bubble gum in my mirror cuz all my shit is legit even the pistol.  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. hoe ass cop tried to get me right now on edgebrook.. ***** did a u turn.. followed me.. clean ass a whistle.. pumps exposed and everything..


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 11 2010, 01:13 PM~16256287
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 11 2010, 04:57 PM~16257247
> *:wow:
> *


You like that huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 02:23 PM~16255821
> *Put some miles on da cars *****..not ya mouth or the keyboard...jus sayin...
> *


SORRY I MISSED LASTNIGHT HAD TO HELP WORK ON THE LECAB. LOOKS LIKE ME TALKING SHIT BROUGHT OUT A FEW DIFFRENT PLAYERS TO THE GAME AND THEY STILL FUCKING CRYING ABOUT NOT TAKING OVER SPOTS. U DO REALIZE THIS SPOT IS ON THE NORTHSIDE OF HOUSTON HOME OF SLABS AND BIG WHEELS.THE ONLY PERSON THATS GETTING IT IS RAGALAC HE UNDERSTANDS U GOTTA BRING LO LO TO HAVE A PLACE FOR LO LO'S. SO HERE IS ANOTHER CHALLENGE 2 WEEKS FROM NOW ALL LOW RIDERS MEET OUT AT WESTHEIMER AND HANG AND CHILL THEN AROUND 1AM ROLL OVER TO WASHINGTON AVE WHERE ALL THE CLUBS ARE AND ROLL DOWN WASHINGTON. IF U DOWN BE THERE AND IF NOT WE KNOW U STILL AT HOME SIPPING EXPRESSO WIT A SMOKING JACKET ON IN UR BOXERS WIT BLACK SOX. GET IN THESE FUCKING STREETS AND RIDE THAT IS WHY U BUILT A CAR RIGHT?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 11 2010, 05:06 PM~16257990
> *SORRY I MISSED LASTNIGHT HAD TO HELP WORK ON THE LECAB. LOOKS LIKE ME TALKING SHIT BROUGHT OUT A FEW DIFFRENT PLAYERS TO THE GAME AND THEY STILL FUCKING CRYING ABOUT NOT TAKING OVER SPOTS. U DO REALIZE THIS SPOT IS ON THE NORTHSIDE OF HOUSTON HOME OF SLABS AND BIG WHEELS.THE ONLY PERSON THATS GETTING IT IS RAGALAC HE UNDERSTANDS U GOTTA BRING LO LO TO HAVE A PLACE FOR LO LO'S. SO HERE IS ANOTHER CHALLENGE 2 WEEKS FROM NOW ALL LOW RIDERS MEET OUT AT WESTHEIMER AND HANG AND CHILL THEN AROUND 1AM ROLL OVER TO WASHINGTON AVE WHERE ALL THE CLUBS ARE AND ROLL DOWN WASHINGTON. IF U DOWN BE THERE AND IF NOT WE KNOW U STILL AT HOME SIPPING EXPRESSO WIT A SMOKING JACKET ON IN UR BOXERS WIT BLACK SOX. GET IN THESE FUCKING STREETS AND RIDE THAT IS WHY U BUILT A CAR RIGHT?
> *


 isnt washington the hieghts where yall be goin..?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 11 2010, 05:06 PM~16257990
> *SORRY I MISSED LASTNIGHT HAD TO HELP WORK ON THE LECAB. LOOKS LIKE ME TALKING SHIT BROUGHT OUT A FEW DIFFRENT PLAYERS TO THE GAME AND THEY STILL FUCKING CRYING ABOUT NOT TAKING OVER SPOTS. U DO REALIZE THIS SPOT IS ON THE NORTHSIDE OF HOUSTON HOME OF SLABS AND BIG WHEELS.THE ONLY PERSON THATS GETTING IT IS RAGALAC HE UNDERSTANDS U GOTTA BRING LO LO TO HAVE A PLACE FOR LO LO'S. SO HERE IS ANOTHER CHALLENGE 2 WEEKS FROM NOW ALL LOW RIDERS MEET OUT AT WESTHEIMER AND HANG AND CHILL THEN AROUND 1AM ROLL OVER TO WASHINGTON AVE WHERE ALL THE CLUBS ARE AND ROLL DOWN WASHINGTON. IF U DOWN BE THERE AND IF NOT WE KNOW U STILL AT HOME SIPPING EXPRESSO WIT A SMOKING JACKET ON IN UR BOXERS WIT BLACK SOX. GET IN THESE FUCKING STREETS AND RIDE THAT IS WHY U BUILT A CAR RIGHT?
> *


Mayne......(even tho my car not done yet  ) 

Let's see how many people ride out.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 11:38 AM~16254782
> *:0 YOU AINT TALMBOUT IT!!!!!!!!!...............   :happysad:
> *


*INDEED IMTALMBOUT IT..NAMEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 
5YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
MACGREGOR PARK
APRIL 11TH 2010

MORE AWARDS, MORE ACTIVIES FOR KIDS AND WOMEN

$500 CASH FOR HOP

MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!*


MORE HLC EVENTS TBA...... :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 06:47 PM~16258444
> *Mayne......(even tho my car not done yet  )
> 
> Let's see how many people ride out.....
> *


 :uh: at 1am im going to be deep in something and then going to sleep

but i will be riding around with my club down WESTHEIMER, and then grabbing a bite to eat :yes:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2010, 06:58 PM~16258589
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> 5YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> MACGREGOR PARK
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

on da way to tha *H*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2010, 08:30 PM~16258996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 11 2010, 05:55 PM~16258543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 06:33 PM~16257588
> *oh, sorry.  i stand corrected.      oh, and don't forget the 80 yards of crush velvet.  look like elvis's coffin.
> *


Flap them lips all you want it still doesn't chnage the fact that your car is still not on the street.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 11 2010, 05:06 PM~16257990
> *SORRY I MISSED LASTNIGHT HAD TO HELP WORK ON THE LECAB. LOOKS LIKE ME TALKING SHIT BROUGHT OUT A FEW DIFFRENT PLAYERS TO THE GAME AND THEY STILL FUCKING CRYING ABOUT NOT TAKING OVER SPOTS. U DO REALIZE THIS SPOT IS ON THE NORTHSIDE OF HOUSTON HOME OF SLABS AND BIG WHEELS.THE ONLY PERSON THATS GETTING IT IS RAGALAC HE UNDERSTANDS U GOTTA BRING LO LO TO HAVE A PLACE FOR LO LO'S. SO HERE IS ANOTHER CHALLENGE 2 WEEKS FROM NOW ALL LOW RIDERS MEET OUT AT WESTHEIMER AND HANG AND CHILL THEN AROUND 1AM ROLL OVER TO WASHINGTON AVE WHERE ALL THE CLUBS ARE AND ROLL DOWN WASHINGTON. IF U DOWN BE THERE AND IF NOT WE KNOW U STILL AT HOME SIPPING EXPRESSO WIT A SMOKING JACKET ON IN UR BOXERS WIT BLACK SOX. GET IN THESE FUCKING STREETS AND RIDE THAT IS WHY U BUILT A CAR RIGHT?
> *


im down for westheimer, see you out there. ill pass on washington though.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2010, 06:30 PM~16258996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stafford?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 11 2010, 05:06 PM~16257990
> *SORRY I MISSED LASTNIGHT HAD TO HELP WORK ON THE LECAB. LOOKS LIKE ME TALKING SHIT BROUGHT OUT A FEW DIFFRENT PLAYERS TO THE GAME AND THEY STILL FUCKING CRYING ABOUT NOT TAKING OVER SPOTS. U DO REALIZE THIS SPOT IS ON THE NORTHSIDE OF HOUSTON HOME OF SLABS AND BIG WHEELS.THE ONLY PERSON THATS GETTING IT IS RAGALAC HE UNDERSTANDS U GOTTA BRING LO LO TO HAVE A PLACE FOR LO LO'S. SO HERE IS ANOTHER CHALLENGE 2 WEEKS FROM NOW ALL LOW RIDERS MEET OUT AT WESTHEIMER AND HANG AND CHILL THEN AROUND 1AM ROLL OVER TO WASHINGTON AVE WHERE ALL THE CLUBS ARE AND ROLL DOWN WASHINGTON. IF U DOWN BE THERE AND IF NOT WE KNOW U STILL AT HOME SIPPING EXPRESSO WIT A SMOKING JACKET ON IN UR BOXERS WIT BLACK SOX. GET IN THESE FUCKING STREETS AND RIDE THAT IS WHY U BUILT A CAR RIGHT?
> *


oh yea, i know you from the north, but southside is the original home of the slabs :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2010, 07:30 PM~16258996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2010, 06:30 PM~16258996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 09:18 AM~16253571
> *count me in
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 11 2010, 10:37 PM~16260508
> *
> *


you coming in sixfo?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

6 4 makin power moves..
them a arms lookin good too


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2010, 09:11 PM~16250655
> *lol, y luego quien me ba sacar del bote :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


YO NO</span>!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2010, 10:39 PM~16260527
> *6 4 makin power moves..
> them a arms lookin good too
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2010, 08:46 PM~16259877
> *oh yea, i know you from the north, but southside is the original home of the slabs  :biggrin:
> *


Come on dog the slab came from the north started when them boys all cliqued up and started coming down with the candy blue. Then southside came down candy red i aint tripping i got family from both sides but yes i was born and raised in acres shakers.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2010, 06:31 PM~16258249
> *isnt washington the hieghts where yall be goin..?
> *


There is a strip where there is all these clubs where we can roll and won't have to paking lot pimp.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 01:12 PM~16255105
> *Mason park
> 
> 
> *



REAL GOOD TIMES!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jan 11 2010, 08:43 PM~16260568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.. im down, elco ready..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 11 2010, 08:47 PM~16260635
> *REAL GOOD TIMES!!!!!
> *


forever huh alex... bumper to bumper....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 05:47 PM~16258444
> *Mayne......(even tho my car not done yet  )
> 
> Let's see how many people ride out.....
> *


after tomorrow ur one step closer featherweight biaatch


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 11 2010, 09:47 PM~16260631
> *There is a strip where there is all these clubs where we can roll and won't have to paking lot pimp.
> *


THIS SOUNDS GOOD.WHAT STREET MIGHT THIS BE?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 11 2010, 12:12 PM~16255105
> *Mason park
> 
> 
> *


 mexican park in da C>P<


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up h-town lowriders







H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 11 2010, 10:54 PM~16260740
> *mexican park in da C>P<
> *


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Jan 11 2010, 09:56 PM~16260767
> *         waz up h-town lowriders
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets
> *


What up homie?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 11 2010, 08:52 PM~16260708
> *after tomorrow ur one step closer featherweight biaatch
> *


:thumbsup: thnks big homie.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 11 2010, 08:56 PM~16260770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they taking members .........but u scared .....ole westchase looking ass *****


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 11 2010, 09:24 PM~16261125
> *:cheesy:
> *


wut up homie..


----------



## Rodrik Motorsports (Jan 9, 2010)

Heyyo, wuzzup peeps?

We got 3 Crown vics for sale and ready to build. We can hook you up with a full build from the wheels up. Let us know wuzzup. Pics are coming soon of the cars. Check us out at www.myspace.com/rodrikmotorsports


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rodrik Motorsports_@Jan 11 2010, 08:29 PM~16261197
> *Heyyo, wuzzup peeps?
> 
> We got 3 Crown vics for sale and ready to build. We can hook you up with a full build from the wheels up. Let us know wuzzup. Pics are coming soon of the cars. Check us out at www.myspace.com/rodrikmotorsports
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 11 2010, 11:23 PM~16261116
> *they taking members .........but u scared .....ole westchase looking ass *****
> *


westchase!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

after listening to this i came to one conclusion
in just over 3mins this ***** wrecked the whole southside
maaaayne






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2010, 11:42 PM~16261416
> *after listening to this i came to one conclusion
> in just over 3mins this ***** wrecked the whole southside
> maaaayne
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2010, 09:42 PM~16261416
> *after listening to this i came to one conclusion
> in just over 3mins this ***** wrecked the whole southside
> maaaayne
> ...


3 minutes and he ain't say "IMA COME DOWN" "I DOUN CAME THREW" 456786543456789 TIMES....


KNOWMSAYIN!!!!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

IMG]http://w[ww.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/73973_Hypnotized_09.jpg[/IMG]









BAYTOWN 281


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 11 2010, 10:55 PM~16261646
> *IMG]http://w[ww.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/73973_Hypnotized_09.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


any pics with the new updates :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 11 2010, 09:55 PM~16261646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 11 2010, 11:59 PM~16261693
> *any pics with the new updates :dunno:
> *


sneak dissin'? :dunno:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 11 2010, 11:14 PM~16261859
> *
> *


cry baby :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any one besides deez nuts selling 2 14 x6? i want this look back


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2010, 10:42 PM~16261416
> *after listening to this i came to one conclusion
> in just over 3mins this ***** wrecked the whole southside
> maaaayne
> ...


took a canadian to finally make a good song about houston :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 01:55 AM~16263251
> *any one besides deez nuts selling 2 14 x6? i want this look back
> 
> 
> ...


go 14x7 just have to narrow axle. or doesn't someone make skirts that are flared out so they'd fit?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2010, 01:20 AM~16263504
> *go 14x7 just have to narrow axle.  or doesn't someone make skirts that are flared out so they'd fit?
> *


it dont rub on the skirts it rubs on the actual quarter.. someone posted here that they dont rub with 175/70s but u soon found out that was not true for me  

narrowing the axle will be best but that will be expensive...might as well get daytons


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 02:25 AM~16263556
> *it dont rub on the skirts it rubs on the actual quarter.. someone posted here that they dont rub with 175/70s but u soon found out that was not true for me
> 
> narrowing the axle will be best but that will be expensive...might as well get daytons
> *


like $300?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2010, 01:33 AM~16263627
> *like $300?
> *


sneak dissing? :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

whats the info on a place that will do it for that much?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 02:29 AM~16263599
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


from Japan? :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 12 2010, 01:36 AM~16263644
> *from Japan?  :dunno:
> *


looks like but i didnt find it on the japan topic i found it on the 59 fest so i would be lying if i told you yes


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 11 2010, 08:41 PM~16260549
> *YO NO</span>!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 11 2010, 09:55 PM~16261646
> *IMG]http://w[ww.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/73973_Hypnotized_09.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN CLEAN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2010, 09:42 PM~16261416
> *after listening to this i came to one conclusion
> in just over 3mins this ***** wrecked the whole southside
> maaaayne
> ...


far from jammin


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2010, 08:30 PM~16258996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLACK ON BLACK


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84+Jan 11 2010, 11:34 PM~16263069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: hattin...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2010, 06:43 AM~16264570
> *My girl cried....I had to nuddle up and suck it up :happysad:
> :uh: hattin...
> *


actually dude said comin down on his 2nd sentence :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2010, 07:03 AM~16264653
> *actually dude said comin down on his 2nd sentence  :uh:
> *


2nd sentence is better than ever 2nd word..:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2010, 09:44 AM~16265559
> *2nd sentence is better than ever 2nd word..:uh:
> *


here you go unior..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2010, 10:12 AM~16265765
> *here you go unior..
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD HOPPING SONG!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2010, 10:12 AM~16265765
> *here you go unior..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 11 2010, 10:55 PM~16261646
> *IMG]http://w[ww.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/73973_Hypnotized_09.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN G RIDE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 11 2010, 10:42 PM~16261416
> *
> 
> 
> ...



song whack....but i did like the fact he was paying tribute to the great Dj Screw, and the city of Houston


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wtf is this shit in court? :angry: 
the cop that pulled me over wasnt there so they called him and talked to him through the phone.. wtf happened to if they dont show up it gets dismissed? they were leaving voice mails on other officers too waiting for them to call back and shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 03:15 PM~16268253
> *wtf is this shit in court? :angry:
> the cop that pulled me over wasnt there so they called him and talked to him through the phone.. wtf happened to if they dont show up it gets dismissed? they were leaving voice mails on other officers too waiting for them to call back and shit
> 
> *


i heard a while back the days of dismissal due to cop no show are long gone...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2010, 04:22 PM~16268328
> *i heard a while back the days of dismissal due to cop no show are long gone...
> *


  

that fucken sucks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 05:25 PM~16268350
> *
> 
> that fucken sucks
> *


lol, how much was the ticket for? $300.00??? :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 05:15 PM~16268253
> *wtf is this shit in court? :angry:
> the cop that pulled me over wasnt there so they called him and talked to him through the phone.. wtf happened to if they dont show up it gets dismissed? they were leaving voice mails on other officers too waiting for them to call back and shit
> 
> *


you got busted not sitting in your car seat huh? 

they let em phone it in now huh? thats a new one. but yeah, days of resetting it and hoping cop dont show were over awhile back.. they'll only reset you, for the day the cop is scheduled for their "court day". even if its months out.. think least one day a week the cop is scheduled to sit at court all day just to defend tickets they wrote. 



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2010, 05:35 PM~16268446
> *lol, how much was the ticket for?  $300.00???  :happysad:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 12 2010, 04:48 PM~16268536
> *you got busted not sitting in your car seat huh?
> 
> they let em phone it in now huh?  thats a new one.    but yeah, days of resetting it and hoping cop dont show were over awhile back.. they'll only reset you, for the day the cop is scheduled for their "court day".  even if its months out..      think least one day a week the cop is scheduled to sit at court all day just to defend tickets they wrote.
> ...


:rofl: damn i just remember the time when my little cousin got pulled over because the cop didnt see any one driving...

they have one guy sitting in the front calling them..if they dont answer or call back they dismiss it..but some cops still show up so that might be true


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2010, 04:35 PM~16268446
> *lol, how much was the ticket for?  $300.00???  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: close to 600


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 05:52 PM~16268567
> *:uh:  close to 600
> *


damn that cop outdid me. :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2010, 04:56 PM~16268597
> *damn that cop outdid me.  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 05:52 PM~16268563
> *:rofl: damn i just remember the time when my little cousin got pulled over because the cop didnt see any one driving...
> 
> they have one guy sitting in the front calling them..if they dont answer or call back they dismiss it..but some cops still show up so that might be true
> *


two of my cousins are pigs.. usually just call em ask em to pass word to his fellow pig to not show up. they don't even like me much.. but still do it. but its been years since i had to. CHL usually gets me out of most tickets.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 05:59 PM~16268638
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2010, 03:22 PM~16268328
> *i heard a while back the days of dismissal due to cop no show are long gone...
> *


Dats y I don't goto court


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2010, 06:05 PM~16268684
> *Dats y I don't goto court
> *


gangsta


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 03:52 PM~16268563
> *:rofl: damn i just remember the time when my little cousin got pulled over because the cop didnt see any one driving...
> 
> they have one guy sitting in the front calling them..if they dont answer or call back they dismiss it..but some cops still show up so that might be true
> *


 :wow: how tall is your little cousin if you're 4'10"?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 12 2010, 05:30 PM~16268886
> *:wow:  how tall is your little cousin if you're 4'10"?
> *


that was along time ago he's taller than me now  

he was 11 when it happened he is now 18


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 11 2010, 07:13 PM~16258763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style='color:blue'>I'M DOWN FOR THAT.IF THE RIDE GETS DONE,FOR SURE. LET ME TALK TO THE BOYZ MAYBE THEY WILL TAKE A RIDE WITH ME.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2010, 04:17 PM~16267783
> *song whack....but i did like the fact he was paying tribute to the great Dj Screw, and the city of Houston
> *


like i said dat ***** wrecked tha whole southside......i seen all them ****** on a flatbed :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2010, 05:05 PM~16268684
> *Dats y I don't goto court
> *


foo....you aint riding....how you be getting tickets


:rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75+Jan 12 2010, 06:04 PM~16269929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i drove the elco on freeway today fully locked up.. mayne.. 
white folks where breakin necks..like wtf..

wasnt as bad as i thought..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 03:52 PM~16268563
> *:rofl: damn i just remember the time when my little cousin got pulled over because the cop didnt see any one driving...
> 
> they have one guy sitting in the front calling them..if they dont answer or call back they dismiss it..but some cops still show up so that might be true
> *


i remember i defended myself once on a ticket i got for "tailgating a motorcycle cop"...that was interesting



> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 12 2010, 06:04 PM~16269929
> *<span style='color:blue'>I'M DOWN FOR THAT.IF THE RIDE GETS DONE,FOR SURE. LET ME TALK TO THE BOYZ MAYBE THEY WILL TAKE A RIDE WITH ME.
> *


if the ride gets done :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 12 2010, 08:32 PM~16270285
> *foo....you aint riding....how you be getting tickets
> :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2010, 04:05 PM~16268684
> *Dats y I don't goto court
> *


u get that shield today?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 11 2010, 06:30 PM~16258996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lac game getting crowded huh


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 12 2010, 06:32 PM~16270285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea....dats y I need to sell mine.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat u almost there


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16271936
> *fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat u almost there
> 
> 
> ...


 gon be breaking mo winshields!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2010, 09:29 PM~16271993
> * gon be breaking mo winshields!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2010, 06:16 PM~16270075
> *like i said dat ***** wrecked tha whole southside......i seen all them ****** on a flatbed  :biggrin:
> *


flatbed....mayne


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/3968_Hypnotized_09.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 12 2010, 08:53 PM~16272350
> *flatbed....mayne
> *


Watchu no bout it dancing queen???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 12 2010, 11:01 PM~16272460
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/3968_Hypnotized_09.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2010, 09:04 PM~16272505
> *just sayin noumsayin :biggrin:
> *


Mayneeeeeeee!!!!!!! Waattt theee fuuuckkkk u gotta sayyy boutt datttt shreck!!!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/47249_Los_Magnificos_09[1].jpg[/IMG]
68/63 SOME OF THE BAYTOWN 281 C.C RIDES


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 12 2010, 11:25 PM~16272814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/57249_Los_Magnificos_09[1].jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/93973_Hypnotized_09.jpg[/IMG]
BAYTOWN 281 C.C


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 12 2010, 11:27 PM~16272838
> *IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/57249_Los_Magnificos_09[1].jpg[/IMG]
> *


LLLLLLLL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko+Jan 12 2010, 09:27 PM~16272838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 12 2010, 11:27 PM~16272838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed again :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

u keep forgeting this [


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2010, 11:26 PM~16272834
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


IM TRYING ,WA IM DOING WRONG?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2010, 01:57 AM~16264204
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin: U KNOW I WOULD, BUT WITH YOUR OWN MONEY!!! CAUSE IM BROKE.... :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 12 2010, 01:35 AM~16263642
> *whats the info on a place that will do it for that much?
> *


call shorty he will prb shorten it, id suggest getting the 14x5.5s or x6's


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 12 2010, 10:03 PM~16273433
> *:biggrin: U KNOW I WOULD, BUT WITH YOUR OWN MONEY!!! CAUSE IM BROKE.... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 13 2010, 12:17 AM~16274840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE, u keep good old pics   
here is the same car, but as a hopper now :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think narrow a cadillac rear end is a little more work than narrow impala rear end...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2010, 07:14 AM~16275800
> *i think narrow a cadillac rear end is a little more work than narrow impala rear end...
> *


more yeah, mor stuff going on in the rear end than a 6foe. 

but if you aint planning on swapping rims to more narrow its the only thing, unless you wana beat out your quarters :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 13 2010, 08:14 AM~16275800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it cause of the disc brakes?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 07:32 AM~16276064
> *is it cause of the disc brakes?
> *


Fleets ain't got disc brakes...well mine does :biggrin: 

But no...they ain't got positrak rear ends so ain't shit too much different than an 6fo rear end.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2010, 09:34 AM~16276074
> *Fleets ain't got disc brakes...well mine does :biggrin:
> 
> But no...they ain't got positrak rear ends so ain't shit too much different than an 6fo rear end.....
> *


figured as much. and what'd you do upgrade to an ss rear end? to go with that nascar exhaust?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 07:38 AM~16276095
> *figured as much.    and what'd you do upgrade to an ss rear end? to go with that nascar exhaust?
> *


Wanted to but the bigger ss gears but just swapped the disc brake setup....ain't too easy to find a ss rear end laying around.......knowmsayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2010, 09:54 AM~16276172
> *Wanted to but the bigger ss gears but just swapped the disc brake setup....ain't too easy to find a ss rear end laying around.......knowmsayin
> *


oh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

got them in stock, if you get more that 5 at a time i can do $8 each...
less than 5 @ $9 each.... 832 577 1731 tony


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02+Jan 12 2010, 11:17 PM~16274840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 13 2010, 11:04 AM~16276593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 12 2010, 11:07 PM~16272547
> *Mayneeeeeeee!!!!!!! Waattt theee fuuuckkkk u gotta sayyy boutt datttt shreck!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

who besides these nuts wants to trade 14x6 chinas for a wrecked bucket? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2010, 11:54 AM~16277012
> *who besides these nuts wants to trade 14x6 chinas for a wrecked bucket? :cheesy:
> *


sure they'd rather keep the chinas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2010, 11:54 AM~16277012
> *who besides these nuts wants to trade 14x6 chinas for a wrecked bucket? :cheesy:
> *


here are four chinitas for you, two got rust and the other two are powder coated. :buttkick:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2010, 11:54 AM~16277012
> *who besides these nuts wants to trade 14x6 chinas for a wrecked bucket? :cheesy:
> *


Dis dick... No ****


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2010, 11:35 AM~16277975
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2010, 01:56 PM~16278174
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2010, 01:35 PM~16277975
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2010, 02:18 PM~16278363
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jan 13 2010, 03:10 PM~16278746
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 03:40 PM~16279030
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2010, 03:53 PM~16279156
> *
> *


 :nono: 

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> :nono:
> 
> :biggrin: :yes:











[/quote]
 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jan 13 2010, 01:35 PM~16277975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



badass movie


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

>


 :angry:
[/quote]
W T FLUTE?......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1526568758.html

:ugh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 11 2010, 06:06 PM~16257990
> *SORRY I MISSED LASTNIGHT HAD TO HELP WORK ON THE LECAB. LOOKS LIKE ME TALKING SHIT BROUGHT OUT A FEW DIFFRENT PLAYERS TO THE GAME AND THEY STILL FUCKING CRYING ABOUT NOT TAKING OVER SPOTS. U DO REALIZE THIS SPOT IS ON THE NORTHSIDE OF HOUSTON HOME OF SLABS AND BIG WHEELS.THE ONLY PERSON THATS GETTING IT IS RAGALAC HE UNDERSTANDS U GOTTA BRING LO LO TO HAVE A PLACE FOR LO LO'S. SO HERE IS ANOTHER CHALLENGE 2 WEEKS FROM NOW ALL LOW RIDERS MEET OUT AT WESTHEIMER AND HANG AND CHILL THEN AROUND 1AM ROLL OVER TO WASHINGTON AVE WHERE ALL THE CLUBS ARE AND ROLL DOWN WASHINGTON. IF U DOWN BE THERE AND IF NOT WE KNOW U STILL AT HOME SIPPING EXPRESSO WIT A SMOKING JACKET ON IN UR BOXERS WIT BLACK SOX. GET IN THESE FUCKING STREETS AND RIDE THAT IS WHY U BUILT A CAR RIGHT?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 03:12 PM~16279877
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1526568758.html
> 
> :ugh:
> *


ACCIDENTLY ADDED 1 TOO MANY ZEROS ????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

co-worker was given go tejano day tickets.. he told me "you mexcan.. see if any of your ese potnas.. want to buy em" PM offers. 


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2010, 05:26 PM~16280010
> *ACCIDENTLY ADDED 1 TOO MANY ZEROS ????
> *


maybe its expensive to chop a top. cost of sawzall blades go up?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 05:28 PM~16280030
> *co-worker was given  go tejano day tickets..  he told me "you mexcan.. see if any of your ese potnas.. want to buy em"      PM offers.
> lol
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:  downy might jump on that though.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 05:28 PM~16280030
> *co-worker was given  go tejano day tickets..  he told me "you mexcan.. see if any of your ese potnas.. want to buy em"      PM offers.
> lol
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2010, 05:38 PM~16280105
> *:thumbsdown:    downy might jump on that though.
> *


nevermind.. i talked co-worker into going.. told em he could meet some fine latina brawds there. 



:roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2010, 08:25 PM~16271936
> *fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat u almost there
> 
> 
> ...


  clean mofo


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 13 2010, 05:20 PM~16279948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 11 2010, 07:58 PM~16258589
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> 5YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> MACGREGOR PARK
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 13 2010, 04:25 PM~16280508
> * clean mofo
> *


Thnks.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2010, 07:40 PM~16281374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2010, 07:40 PM~16281374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

think i might play with lace some more..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

El Tejano Loco from Bea's Island Club & D.J. Mystery on Tejano Hits Radio tonight from 7-10pm central.

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

Para los Tejanos


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2010, 08:32 PM~16270290
> *lets do this..
> i drove the elco on freeway today fully locked up.. mayne..
> white folks where breakin necks..like wtf..
> ...


Let me know what time. I am working on my house this weekend but I might take a break to go for a cruise.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 13 2010, 06:34 PM~16282056
> *Let me know what time. I am working on my house this weekend but I might take a break to go for a cruise.
> *


sat night more than likely im goin to westhimer..
sanday night 59.. prob roll out from house around 8


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i want the phone

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1551405905.html


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 04:12 PM~16279877
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1526568758.html
> 
> :ugh:
> *


looks like the one by my homeboys house.. if that it.. then that fool is lost becuase that one is in monte beach not height


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 13 2010, 08:04 PM~16281684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


repost


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2010, 07:04 PM~16281684
> *think i might play with lace some more..
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 08:30 PM~16283542
> *
> repost
> *


LOOK WHAT I GOT


:0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2010, 08:36 PM~16283611
> *looks nice
> *


  CO-SIGN


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 13 2010, 09:39 PM~16283653
> *LOOK WHAT I GOT
> :0
> 
> ...


those are fucken clean..i like 6s especially the carmines and olympics


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 13 2010, 08:39 PM~16283653
> *LOOK WHAT I GOT
> :0
> 
> ...


Showoff :angry:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2010, 08:41 PM~16283685
> *Showoff :angry:
> *


 NEW YEAR NEW HEAT..... :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2010, 08:41 PM~16283684
> *those are fucken clean..i like 6s especially the carmines and olympics
> *


THESE I MOST COP ..THEY DROP IN FEB.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 13 2010, 08:43 PM~16283727
> *NEW YEAR NEW HEAT..... :0
> *


New year...old shoes


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2010, 08:45 PM~16283763
> *New year...old shoes
> *


WANT SOME "OREO" 6'S


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i still have my dmps fresh.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2010, 08:36 PM~16283611
> *looks nice
> *


it was awkward buyin lace in hobby lobby...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2010, 08:52 PM~16283872
> *i still have my dmps fresh.
> 
> 
> ...


pure gold....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 13 2010, 08:47 PM~16283792
> *WANT SOME "OREO" 6'S
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 13 2010, 09:55 PM~16283920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i could of died that die     i got them at sharpstown hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2010, 08:04 PM~16281684
> *think i might play with lace some more..
> 
> 
> ...


bad idea


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 13 2010, 09:39 PM~16283653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a setup for the cadi :happysad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 13 2010, 09:03 PM~16284021
> *thats a setup for the cadi :happysad:
> *


195 x 3 = not enough..lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 13 2010, 09:01 PM~16283984
> *bad idea
> *


not my cup of tea, but bikers like it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2010, 08:59 PM~16283960
> *bet the old lady was looking at you crazy.. a black buy lace lol
> 
> i could of died that die          i got them at sharpstown hno:
> *


 when fusion 5's dropped i went to midnight sale at sharpstown.... never again
all of SW was there..lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2010, 09:12 PM~16284144
> *not my cup of kool-aid, but bikers like it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 13 2010, 10:13 PM~16284155
> *when fusion 5's dropped i went to midnight sale at sharpstown.... never again
> all of SW was there..lol
> *


should of been there when the dmps came out... cop, news, every one.. even an old lady saying she has a 38 with her :cheesy: ..every one running up stairs.. people falling.droping wallets..they made us get out through a small back door..shit was crazy


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 13 2010, 09:16 PM~16284187
> *should of been there when the dmps came out... cop, news, every one.. even an old lady saying she has a 38 with her :cheesy: ..every one running up stairs.. people falling.droping wallets..they made us get out through a small back door..shit was crazy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16284131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dats 1 sexy modafucka right there....belly looks just like the body.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 13 2010, 09:14 PM~16284168
> *:biggrin:
> *


that sounds good


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 13 2010, 10:13 PM~16284155
> *when fusion 5's dropped i went to midnight sale at sharpstown.... never again
> all of SW was there..lol
> *



you a brave muthafunka fool. i live here, and i dont go to that mall at night bro.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 13 2010, 09:19 PM~16284237
> *you a brave muthafunka fool.  i live here, and i dont go to that mall at night bro.
> *


MY JEDI POWERS ARE FAR BEYOND THERES..THEY WILL BACK DOWN..LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2010, 09:19 PM~16284236
> *that sounds good
> *


JUST HAD SOME BLACK CHERRY :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 13 2010, 10:39 PM~16283653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kids sizes are cheaper huh?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 13 2010, 09:19 PM~16284237
> *you a brave muthafunka fool.  i live here, and i dont go to that mall at night bro.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 10:22 PM~16284293
> *:uh:
> kids sizes are cheaper  huh?
> *


 :biggrin: noob those didnt come out in kid sz..but some of my js are kid sz..i dont give a damn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 13 2010, 11:19 PM~16284237
> *you a brave muthafunka fool.  i live here, and i dont go to that mall at night bro.
> *


pussy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 13 2010, 10:23 PM~16284303
> *
> 
> 
> ...



***** you live in spring, the only crime you see is when the local constable takes in ol' jed for drinkin too much and kickin his dog


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 10:27 PM~16284373
> *pussy
> *



and you bitch, you don't even have a mall where you're from


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 13 2010, 09:27 PM~16284379
> ****** you live in spring, the only crime you see is when the local constable takes in ol' jed for drinkin too much and kickin his dog
> *


Yea....so. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 13 2010, 11:28 PM~16284395
> *and you bitch, you don't even have a mall where you're from
> *


i do most my shopping on ebay


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 09:31 PM~16284449
> *i do most my shopping on ebay
> *


Yo fat ass can't walk around the mall ...hell prolly can't make a round at the local stop n go.....start sweating n have a fat attack..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 09:22 PM~16284293
> *:uh:
> kids sizes are cheaper  huh?
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 09:31 PM~16284449
> *i do most my shopping on ebay
> *


BEFORE IT WAS EL GUEY IN MAGNOLIA.. NOW EBAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 13 2010, 11:34 PM~16284501
> *BEFORE IT WAS EL GUEY IN MAGNOLIA.. NOW EBAY.. :biggrin:
> *


back in days was harrisburg plaza,then over to simon's for fresh pair of chucks... or take bus to old gulfgate. good times


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 08:36 PM~16284519
> *back in days was harrisburg plaza,then over to simon's for fresh pair of chucks... or take bus to old gulfgate.  good times
> *


use too love going there!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 09:36 PM~16284519
> *back in days was harrisburg plaza,then over to simon's for fresh pair of chucks... or take bus to old gulfgate.  good times
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WOULD HAVE MENTION WEINERS..LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 13 2010, 11:40 PM~16284584
> *use too love going there!!!
> *


walk across bridge to gulfgate theatre.. doing it big with FOUR screens


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 09:42 PM~16284613
> *walk across bridge to gulfgate theatre.. doing it big with FOUR screens
> *


LOL..I REMEBER WATCHING LEPRACHUN THERE LOL


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 09:42 PM~16284613
> *walk across bridge to gulfgate theatre.. doing it big with FOUR screens
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 13 2010, 11:43 PM~16284631
> *LOL..I REMEBER WATCHING LEPRACHUN THERE LOL
> *


ones i remember seeing there..

colors
bound by honor/blood in-blood out
american me
boys in the hood
menace II society



fk i'm old


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 13 2010, 11:41 PM~16284601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 11 2010, 09:51 PM~16260695
> *forever huh alex...  bumper to bumper....
> *


Bumper to bumper and hoes everywhere!!!!!! They would be all lined up on the curbs and sidewalks....you could literally go hoe shopping.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 13 2010, 09:50 PM~16284746
> *Bumper to bumper and hoes everywhere!!!!!! They would be all lined up on the curbs and sidewalks....you could literally go hoe shopping.
> *


 :cheesy: ..YEP


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 13 2010, 10:50 PM~16284746
> *Bumper to bumper and hoes everywhere!!!!!! They would be all lined up on the curbs and sidewalks....you could literally go hoe shopping.
> *


:yes:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 13 2010, 04:02 AM~16275488
> *MAYNE, u keep good old pics
> here is the same car, but as a hopper now :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I HAVE TO KEEP THEM OLD PIX IT WAS MY STREET DANCER

IT WAS A HOPPER BACK THEN TOO


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

SEE, HOPPER ! ! !


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02+Jan 14 2010, 01:43 AM~16286235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  too bad dancing is being phased out!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 13 2010, 11:34 PM~16286147
> *I HAVE TO KEEP THEM OLD PIX IT WAS MY STREET DANCER
> 
> IT WAS A HOPPER BACK THEN TOO
> *


seriously , that car had some bad ass moves, dnt know why yall retired the car, i know the builder, forgot his name got pretty upset with some solinoids at the lrm houston show


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2010, 11:47 PM~16286271
> *  too bad dancing is being phased out!
> *


vete a dormir wuey :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

What ever happen to this guy? he was on team Juiced also :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2010, 01:51 AM~16286302
> *vete a dormir wuey :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: tu tambien! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 14 2010, 12:47 AM~16286271
> *  too bad dancing is being phased out!
> *



:no: :no: :no: :no: :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 13 2010, 11:52 PM~16286307
> *What ever happen to this guy? he was on team Juiced also :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


think it was silberio, this dude was down too, that car had too much power, but it used to break down all the time, the car made to vegas tough


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 13 2010, 11:53 PM~16286321
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :buttkick:
> *


lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 14 2010, 01:53 AM~16286321
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :buttkick:
> *


I dont see it @ any of the shows here como Los Magnificos just sayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 14 2010, 01:52 AM~16286307
> *What ever happen to this guy? he was on team Juiced also :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2010, 12:50 AM~16286294
> *seriously , that car had some bad ass moves, dnt know why yall retired the car, i know the builder, forgot his name got pretty upset with some solinoids at the lrm houston show
> *



SUP BOILER SOY YO BIG BOY uffin: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2010, 01:54 AM~16286328
> *think it was silberio, this dude was down too, that car had too much power, but it used to break down all the time, the car made to vegas tough
> *


didn't it shoot a cylinder thru trunk lid in vegas?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2010, 01:54 AM~16286328
> *think it was silberio, this dude was down too, that car had too much power, but it used to break down all the time, the car made to vegas tough
> *


 remember when it was called Master of Puppets?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 13 2010, 11:57 PM~16286357
> *SUP BOILER,SOY YO BIG BOY
> *


what the deal homie,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 14 2010, 12:01 AM~16286399
> *remember when it was called Master of Puppets?
> 
> 
> ...


good pics


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2010, 02:04 AM~16286433
> *good pics
> *


it was featured in a 99 isuue of LRM, thats where I got the pic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 11:57 PM~16286365
> *didn't it shoot a cylinder thru trunk lid in vegas?
> *


some like that, the car was radical the a mofo


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2010, 01:03 AM~16286430
> *what the deal homie,
> *



USANDO LA CUENTA DEL CAMARADA
VIENDO QUE AY DE NUEVO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2010, 02:05 AM~16286446
> *some like that, the car was radical the a mofo
> *


still did good even after that. wasn't there, but saw video.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 14 2010, 12:06 AM~16286462
> *USANDO LA CUENTA DEL CAMARADA
> VIENDO QUE AY DE NUEVO
> *


orale, esta chido :biggrin: , ya era hora que chekearas este website


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 14 2010, 12:18 AM~16286543
> *
> *


20-24 batteries, and 8 pumps,


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

All of those cars are long gone.....silverio is on the run for messing with a fine ass 15 year old girl from myspace....zefe is at his shop doin what he dose...they still do hydraulics but he mostly sprays that candy...the man is very good at sprayin candy...shorty is still in tha game and el canino is still in his shop I think I saw it there a few years ago...beto is still building cars he built the cutty that chochi was hoppin and the chill n grill and tonys hopper but it use to be a dancer....he has another hobby now he likes to fish.. don't go buy there much but when I do he's always leavin to go fishin...or when I call he always tellin me about a big ass fish he caught


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

and more to come for this year...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2010, 04:31 AM~16287091
> *All of those cars are long gone.....silverio is on the run for messing with a fine ass 15 year old girl from myspace....zefe is at his shop doin what he dose...they still do hydraulics but he mostly sprays that candy...the man is very good at sprayin candy...shorty is still in tha game and el canino is still in his shop I think I saw it there a few years ago...beto is still building cars he built the cutty that chochi was hoppin and the chill n grill and tonys hopper but it use to be a dancer....he has another hobby now he likes to fish.. don't go buy there much but when I do he's always leavin to go fishin...or when I call he always tellin me about a big ass fish he caught
> *


fishing is fun, i havent been in a while. only fun for beer drinkers though, sorry slim


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

:


> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 13 2010, 11:06 PM~16286462
> *USANDO LA CUENTA DEL CAMARADA
> VIENDO QUE AY DE NUEVO
> *


semeasi muy raro todas esas fotos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2010, 12:56 AM~16286350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2010, 06:31 AM~16287091
> *All of those cars are long gone.....silverio is on the run for messing with a fine ass 15 year old girl from myspace....zefe is at his shop doin what he dose...they still do hydraulics but he mostly sprays that candy...the man is very good at sprayin candy...shorty is still in tha game and el canino is still in his shop I think I saw it there a few years ago...beto is still building cars he built the cutty that chochi was hoppin and the chill n grill and tonys hopper but it use to be a dancer....he has another hobby now he likes to fish.. don't go buy there much but when I do he's always leavin to go fishin...or when I call he always tellin me about a big ass fish he caught
> *


menso


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2010, 12:02 PM~16288808
> *menso
> *


she probably lied about her age.. or was asking for it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2010, 12:27 PM~16289043
> *she probably lied about her age.. or was asking for it.
> *


if it smells like pee you better flee


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 14 2010, 06:54 AM~16287458
> *:
> semeasi muy raro todas esas fotos                                                                                                                  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2010, 08:26 AM~16287339
> *fishing is fun, i havent been in a while. only fun for beer drinkers though, sorry slim
> *


I dont drink beer and fishing is fun for me.


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

brand new 8 inch cylinders and deep cups $60


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 14 2010, 12:19 PM~16289988
> *brand new 8 inch cylinders and deep cups $60
> 
> 
> ...


i get those


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 14 2010, 01:19 PM~16289988
> *brand new 8 inch cylinders and deep cups $60
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2010, 12:45 PM~16290176
> *i get those
> *


bastard :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2010, 02:08 PM~16290337
> *bastard  :angry:
> *


first come first serve :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jan 14 2010, 12:16 PM~16289962
> *I dont drink beer and fishing is fun for me.
> *


I like going fishing....Saturday night at the club :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2010, 03:46 PM~16290729
> *I like going fishing....Saturday night at the club :biggrin:
> *


to old for that.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

TOO SEXY!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2010, 03:46 PM~16290729
> *I like going fishing....Saturday night at the club :biggrin:
> *


in your ricky martin shirt and church shoes


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2010, 08:26 AM~16287339
> *fishing is fun, i havent been in a while. only fun for beer drinkers though, sorry slim
> *


i only been fisin like three time in my hole life.....that shit was boring >>>>>fuckanigganamedfishin<<<<<< :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2010, 02:18 PM~16291052
> *in your ricky martin shirt and church shoes
> *


BETTER THAN THEM XXXXXXXXXXL WALMART SKULL SHIRTS AND SOME 10 YEAR OLD CHUCKS :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2010, 04:19 PM~16291067
> *BETTER THAN THEM XXXXXXXXXXL WALMART SKULL SHIRTS AND SOME 10 YEAR OLD CHUCKS  :uh:
> *


hattin :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-Fl...=item2eaa5e68fc


----------



## Mr Hny brn eyez (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 13 2010, 03:28 PM~16280030
> *co-worker was given  go tejano day tickets..  he told me "you mexcan.. see if any of your ese potnas.. want to buy em"      PM offers.
> lol
> 
> ...


don't see whats so funny fatass. and their last album was pretty good, not as good as their first.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2010, 03:19 PM~16291067
> *BETTER THAN THEM XXXXXXXXXXL WALMART SKULL SHIRTS AND SOME 10 YEAR OLD CHUCKS  :uh:
> *


lol :wow: 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez+Jan 14 2010, 04:43 PM~16291310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2010, 03:19 PM~16291061
> *i only been fisin like three time in my hole life.....that shit was boring >>>>>fuckanigganamedfishin<<<<<< :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Hny brn eyez_@Jan 14 2010, 03:43 PM~16291310
> *don't see whats so funny fatass.    and their last album was pretty good, not as good as their first.
> *


OHH HHHEEELLLL NNNOOOO!! :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:

i dont listen to that music. now the other group performin that day pesado...i likes them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 14 2010, 03:45 PM~16291341
> *:uh:
> 
> someone tell hrny to come get her man before something bad happens to em
> ...


:ugh: 

that fool is on his own!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 14 2010, 03:26 PM~16291729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2010, 02:19 PM~16291067
> *BETTER THAN THEM XXXXXXXXXXL WALMART SKULL SHIRTS AND SOME 10 YEAR OLD CHUCKS  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 14 2010, 05:37 PM~16291819
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2010, 04:19 PM~16291067
> *BETTER THAN THEM XXXXXXXXXXL WALMART SKULL SHIRTS AND SOME 10 YEAR OLD CHUCKS  :uh:
> *


http://www.ayguey.com/lmao


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2010, 03:19 PM~16291067
> *BETTER THAN THEM XXXXXXXXXXL WALMART SKULL SHIRTS AND SOME 10 YEAR OLD CHUCKS  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

old school


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

FKN CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2010, 04:39 PM~16292411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> old school
> ...


Man o man :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2010, 04:39 PM~16292411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> old school
> ...


***** gotta towel like he workin out n shit.......prolly sittin down watching tv..and hot wings started runnin low and got all nervous and started sweating nn shit..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2010, 04:39 PM~16292411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> old school
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the crooked eye is killing me...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2010, 06:39 PM~16292411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> old school
> ...


damn i'm handsome


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2010, 11:28 AM~16289046
> *if it smells like pee you better flee
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Jan 14 2010, 01:16 PM~16289962
> *I dont drink beer and fishing is fun for me.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2010, 02:19 PM~16291061
> *i only been fisin like three time in my hole life.....that shit was boring >>>>>fuckanigganamedfishin<<<<<< :angry:
> *


depends who u go with :uh:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

If anyone has a fully wired 10 switch box for sale hit me on the pm..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 14 2010, 11:45 AM~16290176
> *i get those
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 14 2010, 08:09 PM~16294409
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


ONE DOWN


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, sic713, Mr.Eriko, chore1977
que dice la raza pesada del bay!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 14 2010, 10:46 PM~16294905
> *hoppers4life, sic713, Mr.Eriko, chore1977
> que dice la raza pesada del bay!!! :biggrin:
> *


Q ONDA MR TONY COMO VA AQUEL JALE.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 14 2010, 07:58 PM~16295077
> *Q ONDA MR TONY COMO VA AQUEL JALE.
> *


slowly but surely!! ahi va lla, si dios quiere poara el domingo esta al 100%


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 14 2010, 08:58 PM~16295077
> *Q ONDA MR TONY COMO VA AQUEL JALE.
> *


WAZ UP MR.ERIKO


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 14 2010, 11:06 PM~16295207
> *slowly but surely!! ahi va lla, si dios quiere poara el domingo esta al 100%
> *


ESTODO CUAL QUIER COSA ME ECHAS UN CABLE.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 14 2010, 11:12 PM~16295297
> *WAZ UP MR.ERIKO
> *


WUT UP BRO


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 14 2010, 09:18 PM~16295374
> *WUT UP BRO
> *


YOU ABOUT READY


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 14 2010, 11:25 PM~16295459
> *YOU ABOUT READY
> *


ALMOST BUT NOT YET


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 14 2010, 09:31 PM~16295540
> *ALMOST BUT NOT YET
> *


CUTTY READY


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 14 2010, 11:34 PM~16295578
> *CUTTY READY
> *


ANY PICS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2010, 07:18 PM~16292741
> ****** gotta towel like he workin out n shit.......prolly sittin down watching tv..and hot wings started runnin low and got all nervous and started sweating nn shit..... :0  :0  :0
> *


Lol


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 14 2010, 09:39 PM~16295656
> *ANY PICS
> *


SAME OLD PICS JUST CHANGE BATT http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj300/b.../Picture068.jpg


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 14 2010, 11:47 PM~16295763
> *SAME OLD PICS JUST CHANGE BATT http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj300/b.../Picture068.jpg
> *


THAT WAZ UR CAPRICE ON THAT PICTURE.. I MENT PICS OF THE CAR HOPPING :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 14 2010, 09:50 PM~16295804
> *THAT WAZ UR CAPRICE ON THAT PICTURE..  I MENT PICS OF THE CAR HOPPING :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj300/bighpdavis/015.jpg 
SWING BUY I WILL SHOW YOU IN PERSON. THANKS AGIN TONY FOR THE INFO


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 14 2010, 11:51 PM~16295823
> *MY BAD http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj300/bighpdavis/015.jpg
> SWING BUY  I WILL SHOW YOU IN PERSON. THANKS AGIN TONY FOR THE INFO
> *


LOOKS GOOD BUT WILL IT WORK :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis+Jan 14 2010, 08:51 PM~16295823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 14 2010, 09:56 PM~16295878
> *LOOKS GOOD BUT WILL IT WORK :dunno:
> *


NOT YEA BUT HELL YEA


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 14 2010, 11:59 PM~16295904
> *NOT YEA BUT HELL YEA
> *


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

IAM OUT MR. ERIKO


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/3974_Hypnotized_09.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 14 2010, 09:10 PM~16293847
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *


let me know when you go fishing, got new fishing poles i bought years ago and no one to hook the bait hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2010, 12:32 AM~16296361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like she's blowing a bubble out her shitter. i like it. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2010, 10:33 PM~16296381
> *looks like she's blowing a bubble out her shitter.  i like it.  :cheesy:
> *


Those type of natural talents u can't teach my friend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2010, 12:36 AM~16296421
> *Those type of natural talents u can't teach my friend.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2010, 12:32 AM~16296361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nothing like pamela anderson :nono:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 14 2010, 03:16 PM~16291041
> *TOO SEXY!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i have to agree :cheesy: :cheesy: those lwipers look weird tho :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 14 2010, 10:41 PM~16295684
> *Lol
> *


when is that toyota dually that was supposed to come out?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2010, 01:08 PM~16290337
> *bastard  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 14 2010, 08:41 PM~16294833
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2010, 12:32 AM~16296361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2010, 10:55 AM~16299444
> *
> *


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2010, 12:05 PM~16300009
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 15 2010, 11:28 AM~16300184
> *:cheesy:
> *


:wave:

wheres the party at this weekend??!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2010, 11:31 AM~16300203
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


we should meet up this weekend so you can pay up! i should charge interest...LOL!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2010, 10:34 AM~16300235
> *we should meet up this weekend so you can pay up! i should charge interest...LOL!!
> *


lol, ya esta...but wait a min, U are the one been hiding :biggrin:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2010, 11:36 AM~16300252
> *lol, ya esta...but wait a min,  U are the one been hiding :biggrin:
> *


LOL!! NNOOO!!! i told you where i was gonna be at last weekend....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 14 2010, 11:56 PM~16295878
> *LOOKS GOOD BUT WILL IT WORK :dunno:
> *


shit with all the batteries in the trunk and it being a double it better :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 15 2010, 02:41 AM~16298017
> *when is that toyota dually that was supposed to come out?
> *


not anytime soon....they all scared cuz the tundra was a success but a failure......when it came out they where sellin like hotcakes but shortly after the gas prices went up and the economy went bad so that put everything on hold..... :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 15 2010, 01:41 AM~16298017
> *when is that toyota dually that was supposed to come out?
> *


wack


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 15 2010, 11:56 AM~16300430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like chevys but when it comes to trucks no one can fuck with toyota :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2010, 12:34 PM~16300235
> *we should meet up this weekend so you can pay up! i should charge interest...LOL!!
> *


Home wreckin 2010


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2010, 12:27 PM~16300701
> *Home wreckin 2010
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 14 2010, 06:41 PM~16292942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HNY SELLIN DA BRN EYE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2010, 12:39 PM~16301285
> *crooked eye mafia
> damn suprised no one said at DEEEZZ NUTTSS
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 HNY SELLIN DA BRN EYE :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


SHIT AINT BROWN NO MO....PROLLY PURPLE AND BLACK N SHIT.... :wow: :0


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 15 2010, 01:39 PM~16301285
> *damn suprised no one said at DEEEZZ NUTTSS
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 HNY SELLIN DA BRN EYE :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


im surprised too!! LOL!!

NNOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2010, 02:21 PM~16301689
> *SHIT AINT BROWN NO MO....PROLLY PURPLE AND BLACK N SHIT....  :wow:  :0
> *


LMAO!! you stupid fool!!

wheres the party at this weekend?!?!! :cheesy:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

$55.00 obo :0












$100.00 obo


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2010, 03:26 PM~16301729
> *LMAO!! you stupid fool!!
> 
> wheres the party at this weekend?!?!! :cheesy:
> *


if we weren't as cool as we are .....i'd say in your mouth and everyones cummin.....but we good :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone need a set of gold three bar dayton spinners?
$100 OBO
Will take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 15 2010, 03:35 PM~16302286
> *if we weren't as cool as we are .....i'd say in your mouth and everyones cummin.....but we good  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:

thank goodness we cool!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 15 2010, 05:17 PM~16302622
> *Anyone need a set of gold three bar dayton spinners?
> $100 OBO
> Will take a picture tomorrow.
> *


not really but thanks though :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2010, 03:30 PM~16302729
> *not really but thanks though  :biggrin:
> *



You can put them on your Mazdecta. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 15 2010, 03:17 PM~16302622
> *Anyone need a set of gold three bar dayton spinners?
> $100 OBO
> Will take a picture tomorrow.
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2010, 03:39 PM~16302808
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



You only like CHINA!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 15 2010, 05:17 PM~16302622
> *Anyone need a set of gold three bar dayton spinners?
> $100 OBO
> Will take a picture tomorrow.
> *


whats the condtion on these, send me some pics.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 15 2010, 05:39 PM~16302808
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


3 bars are making a comeback foo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 15 2010, 03:50 PM~16302902
> *You only like CHINA!! :biggrin:
> *


    PURO ZENITH!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 15 2010, 03:54 PM~16302938
> *3 bars are making a comeback foo
> *


 :uh: YEA.........OK.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 14 2010, 04:39 PM~16292411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> old school
> ...


i forgot i was in the backgroudn of this pic..

damn im black


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2010, 04:22 PM~16303195
> *i forgot i was in the backgroudn of this pic..
> 
> damn im black
> *


IT IS PRETTY DARK BACKTHERE....... :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 15 2010, 03:52 PM~16302918
> *whats the condtion on these, send me some pics.
> *


ok


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 15 2010, 03:52 PM~16302918
> *whats the condtion on these, send me some pics.
> *


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 15 2010, 04:17 PM~16302134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm. ME UR NUMBER BRO


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

QONDA MR TONY :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 15 2010, 06:23 PM~16304578
> *QONDA MR TONY :biggrin:
> *


ya mero, ya mero!!! ya tiene las pompas y las pilas puestas.... need to wire it up y correr mangueras!!!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

ORALE SI OCUPAS ALGO TIRAME UN CABLE


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 15 2010, 06:25 PM~16304625
> *ORALE SI OCUPAS ALGO TIRAME UN CABLE
> *


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

A SIDE JOB CUSTOMS CANDY PAINT JOB.......HOME OF THE CANDY PAINT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

dayton 3 prong gold SOLD. Thanks


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 15 2010, 07:39 PM~16304795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT IS WET HOMIE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2010, 12:30 AM~16306475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 15 2010, 10:59 PM~16306713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey wtf?, no shit like that here, only lowlows :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jan 15 2010, 12:33 PM~16300224
> *:wave:
> 
> wheres the party at this weekend??!?! :cheesy:
> *


EMPIRE :cheesy: 2707 Milam :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 15 2010, 09:03 PM~16305591
> *dayton 3 prong gold SOLD. Thanks
> *


if for some reason it falls through, ill get them.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2010, 08:01 AM~16308292
> *if for some reason it falls through, ill get them.
> *


They picked them up last night. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Selling 72 spoke 14X7 all chrome from my blue cutlass. Rims and new tires only. $650 OBO. I am going to put my 13's on.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 16 2010, 10:58 AM~16308770
> *Selling 72 spoke 14X7 all chrome from my blue cutlass. Rims and new tires only. $650 OBO. I am going to put my 13's on.
> *


:0

i want


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 16 2010, 09:58 AM~16308770
> *Selling 72 spoke 14X7 all chrome from my blue cutlass. Rims and new tires only. $650 OBO. I am going to put my 13's on.
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

MY NEW TOY/PROJECT FOR 2010















:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 16 2010, 01:33 PM~16309416
> *MY NEW TOY/PROJECT FOR 2010
> 
> 
> ...


lac game really getting crowded mayne


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2010, 12:23 PM~16309702
> *lac game really getting crowded    mayne
> *


  YESSIRRRR


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 16 2010, 12:24 PM~16309707
> * YESSIRRRR
> *


trade? :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2010, 12:36 PM~16309762
> *trade? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 16 2010, 11:33 AM~16309416
> *MY NEW TOY/PROJECT FOR 2010
> 
> 
> ...


hamush for the front bumper. :happysad:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 16 2010, 01:38 PM~16310164
> *hamush for the front bumper.  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

i have the cell phone in the center concil and it still works too


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 16 2010, 02:00 PM~16310320
> *i have the cell phone in the center concil and it still works too
> *


LAMBODOOS??????? :happysad:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 16 2010, 03:11 PM~16310671
> *LAMBODOOS??????? :happysad:
> *



:roflmao: hell naw this bitch is gettin ready to clown on some fools :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 16 2010, 03:29 PM~16310793
> *:roflmao: hell naw this bitch is gettin ready to clown on some fools :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 16 2010, 02:00 PM~16310320
> *i have the cell phone in the center concil and it still works too
> *



I have some daytons for it. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## esmeralda garza (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## esmeralda garza (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 15 2010, 06:37 PM~16304233
> *
> *


 :burn: :burn:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

any cruisin tonight.. im juiced up.. but im cold..


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 16 2010, 12:33 PM~16309416
> *MY NEW TOY/PROJECT FOR 2010
> 
> 
> ...


i need just a body no motor or trans an two extra front doors
:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jan 16 2010, 10:28 PM~16312769
> *i need just a body no motor or trans an two extra front doors
> :biggrin:
> *


2door conversion :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 16 2010, 07:07 PM~16312137
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2010, 06:22 PM~16303195
> *i forgot i was in the backgroudn of this pic..
> 
> damn im black
> *


damn never noticed that. one of those "you'll shit bricks" type of pics hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2010, 08:50 PM~16312957
> *damn never noticed that.  one of those "you'll shit bricks" type of pics  hno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

well i took a trip to LA for new years here are a few of the rides i saw while i was down there.........
06 town car this is the all red one redone.....before that this was the gold one this is the very first one ever done by switchman and his homies








tha cd man's lac








a hopper from connected cc very fuckin clean








maniacos cc was in tha lot








southsides 58 and 59


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

57 THE BLUEPRINT the homie fuzzy put this together
























































THIS CAR IS VERY NICE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THERE WAS ONCE TALK ABOUT WHOS WELDS ARE BETTER.........THIS ***** SHITTED ON EVERYONES WELDS.....IT LOOKED THAT WAY ALL THEY WAY AROUND THE FRAME.....LOOKS LIKE THEY TIG WELDED IT RIGHT?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 16 2010, 08:01 PM~16311708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that car is lookin better ever time i see it


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 16 2010, 10:28 PM~16313711
> *Damn that car is lookin better ever time i see it
> *



Thanks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2010, 10:17 PM~16313625
> *THERE WAS ONCE TALK ABOUT WHOS WELDS ARE BETTER.........THIS ***** SHITTED ON EVERYONES WELDS.....IT LOOKED THAT WAY ALL THEY WAY AROUND THE FRAME.....LOOKS LIKE THEY TIG WELDED IT RIGHT?
> 
> 
> ...


the welds looks cold, no way near of what tig looks like, but still looks ok


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2010, 10:17 PM~16313625
> *THERE WAS ONCE TALK ABOUT WHOS WELDS ARE BETTER.........THIS ***** SHITTED ON EVERYONES WELDS.....IT LOOKED THAT WAY ALL THEY WAY AROUND THE FRAME.....LOOKS LIKE THEY TIG WELDED IT RIGHT?
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE SOME REAL GOOD WELDS..THATS HOW MY WELDS BE LOOKING..NO BULL..IM A WELDER AND I USE TIG AND MIG ALL DAY...  AT MY JOB ARE WELDS MUST MEET QUALITY STANDARS FOR THE CLIENTS. IF NOT..OUT THE GATE! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Cut N 3's, KRAZYTOYZ, mr cholo 713, switches4life, bighpdavis, Emperor Goofy, esmeralda garza, chore1977
whats up homies Slim, Krazytoyz, Goofy


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 17 2010, 12:32 AM~16313746
> *THOSE SOME REAL GOOD WELDS..THATS HOW MY WELDS BE LOOKING..NO BULL..IM A WELDER AND I USE TIG AND MIG ALL DAY...   AT MY JOB ARE WELDS MUST MEET QUALITY STANDARS FOR THE CLIENTS. IF NOT..OUT THE GATE!  :0
> *


Man i know all of what ur talk about. dont want to redo welds :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 16 2010, 10:32 PM~16313747
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Cut N 3's, KRAZYTOYZ, mr cholo 713, switches4life, bighpdavis, Emperor Goofy, esmeralda garza, chore1977
> whats up homies Slim, Krazytoyz, Goofy
> *


wut up in the ATX.... when you coming back home to Htown..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

here are some very well applied mig welding










dnt really know where these came from but they are nice


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 17 2010, 12:34 AM~16313770
> *wut up in the ATX....   when you coming back home to Htown..
> *


Soon SOON  
Shit i need to come down for a picnic


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I EVEN RAN INTO FRIEDCHICKENEATER WHILE I WAS AT HOMIES HYDRAULICS THATS HIM IN THE TRUNK









I GOT TO DRIVE THIS AROUND WHILE I WAS THERE....VER NICE CAR 99 TOWNCAR ROOF BLACK INSIDE 230000 MILES 4SWITCHES 2 PUMPS 9 BATTS PARTIAL FRAME CHROME DRAWS FOR SALE 5500 NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2010, 10:36 PM~16313785
> *here are some very well applied mig welding
> 
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2010, 10:38 PM~16313810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 16 2010, 10:32 PM~16313746
> *THOSE SOME REAL GOOD WELDS..THATS HOW MY WELDS BE LOOKING..NO BULL..IM A WELDER AND I USE TIG AND MIG ALL DAY...   AT MY JOB ARE WELDS MUST MEET QUALITY STANDARS FOR THE CLIENTS. IF NOT..OUT THE GATE!  :0
> *


what up goof, didnt know u a welder :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey slim u have any more pics of that black 4door fleet?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2010, 12:32 AM~16313745
> *the welds looks cold, no way near of what tig looks like, but still looks ok
> *


YOU COULD SEE THE WELDS ON THE INSIDE OF THE FRAME ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2010, 10:07 PM~16313560
> *57 THE BLUEPRINT the homie fuzzy put this together
> 
> 
> ...


that has to be one of the worldst top lowlows, hands down :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 17 2010, 12:41 AM~16313835
> *hey slim u have any more pics of that black 4door fleet?
> *


YEP GONNA BE A MIN


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2010, 10:42 PM~16313844
> *YOU COULD SEE THE WELDS ON THE INSIDE OF THE FRAME ALSO :biggrin:
> *


pics


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2010, 12:36 AM~16313785
> *here are some very well applied mig welding
> 
> 
> ...


shit my welds aint there yet lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 12:43 AM~16313853
> *YEP GONNA BE A MIN
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 16 2010, 10:45 PM~16313870
> *shit my welds aint there yet lol
> *


mig is easy, very easy,..u ll get it quick,... pipe welding is something else :biggrin:


----------



## esmeralda garza (Nov 4, 2009)

K ONDA CHORE COMO ANDA LA RAZA


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2010, 12:47 AM~16313896
> *mig is easy, very easy,..u ll get it quick,... pipe welding is something else :biggrin:
> *


o yea i know i can mig and tig all day long. At work i use stick welds. im just a lil rusty thats all :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

el chore se quedo dormido, y dejo la computer prendida


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 16 2010, 10:50 PM~16313913
> *o yea i know i can mig and tig all day long. At work i use stick welds. im just a lil rusty thats all :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SORRY THATS THE ONLY BODY PIC I HAVE OF IT BUT HERE IS WHAT THE INSIDE LOOKS LIKE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2010, 10:54 PM~16313943
> *SORRY THATS THE ONLY BODY PIC I HAVE OF IT BUT HERE IS WHAT THE INSIDE LOOKS LIKE
> 
> 
> ...


huweeee, that car sick, he tlkmbout
WHEREUATNOEYOUBOXINGASSFAN#1 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2010, 12:43 AM~16313855
> *pics
> *


THOUGHT I HAD SUM I DIDNT TAKE ANY OF THE INSIDE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 12:54 AM~16313943
> *SORRY THATS THE ONLY BODY PIC I HAVE OF IT BUT HERE IS WHAT THE INSIDE LOOKS LIKE
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is nice. to bad its not cut :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

How was that Cali weather? i got familey there?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2010, 10:40 PM~16313823
> *what up goof, didnt know u a welder :biggrin:
> *


yep.. im work at a shop in channelview bout 5yrs already... stainless and carbon all day bro


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16313964
> *THOUGHT I HAD SUM I DIDNT TAKE ANY OF THE INSIDE
> *


COOL, I BELIVE IT, THEM FOOLS LOWRIDER 100% ALL DAY, WE HOUSTON PART TIME LOWRIDERS, NOW LET SHIT TALKIN BEGIN :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16313961
> *huweeee, that car sick, he tlkmbout
> WHEREUATNOEYOUBOXINGASSFAN#1 :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :ugh:


----------



## esmeralda garza (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2010, 10:52 PM~16313925
> *el chore se quedo dormido, y dejo la computer prendida
> *


CREO QUE SI LLA SE DURMIO EL CHORE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 16 2010, 10:58 PM~16313986
> *yep.. im work at a shop in channelview bout 5yrs already...  stainless and carbon all day bro
> *


  , U should add a welding hood on ur trunk mural :biggrin: 
j/k bro, good welding is art


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2010, 01:00 AM~16313994
> *COOL, I BELIVE IT, THEM FOOLS LOWRIDER 100% ALL DAY, WE HOUSTON PART TIME LOWRIDERS, NOW LET SHIT TALKIN BEGIN :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: mostly true.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by esmeralda garza_@Jan 16 2010, 11:02 PM~16314005
> *CREO QUE SI LLA SE DURMIO EL CHORE
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2010, 01:03 AM~16314010
> * , U should add a welding hood on ur trunk mural :biggrin:
> j/k bro, good welding is art
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 16 2010, 11:01 PM~16314002
> *:wave: :ugh:
> *


esta frio cabroneee :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2010, 12:01 AM~16314002
> *:wave: :ugh:
> *


you still have your stock heater controls or did you change it to the roadmaster controls? this shit sucks


----------



## esmeralda garza (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2010, 11:04 PM~16314020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THIS 4 WAS VERY NICE.....BELONG TO A WHITE MAN......ONLY THING WRONG WITH IT WAS IT HAD BAGS....ID STILL ROLL IT :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2010, 11:05 PM~16314033
> *esta frio cabroneee :uh:
> *


It feels good...cual pinche frio :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by esmeralda garza_@Jan 16 2010, 11:07 PM~16314050
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 16 2010, 11:07 PM~16314049
> *you still have your stock heater controls or did you change it to the roadmaster controls? this shit sucks
> *


No but I got a lot of jackets :happysad:



Heated seats worked for me and heater did ok job .....never was an issue to me.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 16 2010, 11:09 PM~16314060
> *It feels good...cual pinche frio :uh:
> *


damm it, se me fue la feria con mayrunner y el pacroid :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2010, 12:11 AM~16314077
> *No but I got a lot of jackets :happysad:
> Heated seats worked for me and heater did ok job .....never was an issue to me.
> *


the seats work better than the actual heater :nosad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 17 2010, 12:58 AM~16313983
> *How was that Cali weather? i got familey there?
> *


way better than here id trade our weather for they weather anyday........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 16 2010, 11:11 PM~16314077
> *No but I got a lot of jackets :happysad:
> Heated seats worked for me and heater did ok job .....never was an issue to me.
> *


seen ur colombian homeboy at the fix a flat tire station, he real king of the streets, he daily running on them 13s


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 01:14 AM~16314096
> *way better than here id trade our weather for they weather anyday........
> *


shit thats y t he cruizin 24/7 there. i need to make that trip my damn self


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by esmeralda garza_@Jan 16 2010, 10:07 PM~16314050
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: donde andan


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 16 2010, 11:04 PM~16314026
> *:roflmao:
> *












:0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 17 2010, 01:22 AM~16314161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 16 2010, 11:22 PM~16314161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 16 2010, 11:12 PM~16314086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat ***** fooled u.....dat must be the 1st time ina month he pulled it out......lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 17 2010, 01:13 AM~16314087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2010, 01:28 AM~16314202
> *just pray you never have to replace your optispark.  wont find that for $300
> :uh:
> *


yea u will if u do it yourself


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 01:35 AM~16314238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice regal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 01:38 AM~16314259
> *yea u will if u do it yourself
> *


if i tried doing it myself i'd have fucked it up worse. replaced a sway bar bushing other day, and i'm surprised i didn't fuck that up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 16 2010, 11:26 PM~16314187
> *The fight will happen by the end of the year.....watch.
> Dat ***** fooled u.....dat must be the 1st time ina month he pulled it out......lol
> *


lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2010, 10:36 PM~16313785
> *here are some very well applied mig welding
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like johns work from shortys. atleast the design is the same on my 60, could be wrong though.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 16 2010, 08:30 PM~16312789
> *2door conversion :0
> *


:uh:  WITH THE TOP DROPPN :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 17 2010, 10:08 AM~16315383
> *:uh:
> :uh:   WITH THE TOP DROPPN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 08:27 AM~16315452
> *:biggrin:
> *


NE MO PICS OF THE BLACK LINK...LOOKN REAL NICE SINCE THEY REDID IT..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 17 2010, 10:31 AM~16315464
> *NE MO PICS OF THE BLACK LINK...LOOKN REAL NICE SINCE THEY REDID IT..
> *


yep


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

gotta upload them to my photobucket.......im uploading with one laptop anb postin with the other


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 08:35 AM~16315481
> *gotta upload them to my photobucket.......im uploading with one laptop anb postin with the other
> *


WELL GET TO UPLOADIN SUKKAAAAAA.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2010, 10:47 PM~16313896
> *mig is easy, very easy,..u ll get it quick,... pipe welding is something else :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it. i hated pipe welding in school.. i use to tig and stick pipe..

no ****


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 08:54 AM~16315560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 11:36 AM~16315741
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 11:36 AM~16315741
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IN TORTAS WE TRUST


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 10:54 AM~16315560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.. got me thinking about one of those sunroofs again. fk what the haters think. oh wait, now that someone in cali doing it, haters gonna change their tune.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 09:36 AM~16315741
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16315899
> *hmmm..  got me thinking about one of those sunroofs again.    fk what the haters think.  oh wait,  now that someone in cali doing it, haters gonna change their tune.
> *


Do it...them hoes look nice....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2010, 04:45 PM~16317498
> *Do it...them hoes look nice....
> *


maybe not. i hear sunroof over back seat is the hot thing right now. :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2010, 11:36 PM~16313785
> *here are some very well applied mig welding
> 
> 
> ...


thats john's from shorty's. could tell by the workbench :biggrin: 

and its Tig not Mig


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2010, 02:54 PM~16317556
> *maybe not.  i hear sunroof over back seat is the hot thing right now.  :uh:
> *


U prolly won't even put 1 them 10x10 pop up roofs......u bullshittin...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2010, 05:12 PM~16317650
> *U prolly won't even put 1 them 10x10 pop up roofs......u bullshittin...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 17 2010, 02:59 PM~16317600
> *thats john's from shorty's.  could tell by the workbench :biggrin:
> 
> and its Tig not Mig
> *


 :0 , looks nice


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 17 2010, 03:37 PM~16317837
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

YUZ UP JOSE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 08:54 AM~16315560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Mag shoot enjoy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jan 17 2010, 05:29 PM~16318655
> *Mag shoot enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


o yea... front cover right chea!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16318836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16318836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow....das da modafuckin biznizz!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 16 2010, 11:22 PM~16314161
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thought they werent gettin released till (sat) 23rd?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16318836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK :wow:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 17 2010, 06:12 PM~16318533
> *YUZ UP JOSE
> *


chillin homie whaaats the deal??? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Picked him up for my son's early bday present, from LEADER BLUE BULLY KENNELS:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 17 2010, 07:28 PM~16319841
> *Picked him up for my son's early bday present, from LEADER BLUE BULLY KENNELS:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PUP


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 17 2010, 06:54 PM~16319422
> *Thought they werent gettin released till (sat) 23rd?
> *


sometimes i get them early...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

classic


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 11:09 PM~16321212
> *classic
> 
> 
> ...


Dang Slim you didnt have to pop him like that!!!LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 09:09 PM~16321212
> *classic
> 
> 
> ...


Dancing queen at it again :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 17 2010, 11:19 PM~16321352
> *Dang Slim you didnt have to pop him like that!!!LOL!!! :biggrin:
> *


u should see tha remix :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2010, 09:04 AM~16315608
> *tell me about it. i hated pipe welding in school.. i use to tig and stick pipe..
> 
> no ****
> *


SEEN EL SICKO ACTING A FOOL AT 59 AND LIL YORK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2010, 11:09 PM~16321212
> *classic
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Jan 16 2010, 10:58 AM~16308770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need parts?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Wing Factory 45 @ beltway 8 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2010, 10:20 PM~16322211
> *SEEN EL SICKO ACTING A FOOL AT 59 AND LIL YORK
> *


i broke it..noids


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2010, 12:20 AM~16322211
> *SEEN EL SICKO ACTING A FOOL AT 59 AND LIL YORK
> *


tonight it was packed!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:420: uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2010, 11:54 PM~16323212
> *i broke it..noids
> *


SWITCH HAPPY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 17 2010, 09:28 PM~16319841
> *Picked him up for my son's early bday present, from LEADER BLUE BULLY KENNELS:
> 
> 
> ...


how much you going to sell it for?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2010, 12:08 AM~16323339
> *SWITCH HAPPY
> *


bad noid


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

woke up and went outside..smelled nothing but indo and charcoal.... :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2010, 11:25 AM~16325278
> *bad noid
> *


HOW MANY TIMES DID YOU ROUND THE PARKING LOT ON THREE??
:sprint:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:    






H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 17 2010, 11:06 AM~16315899
> *hmmm..  got me thinking about one of those sunroofs again.    fk what the haters think.  oh wait,  now that someone in cali doing it, haters gonna change their tune.
> *


we got one like that coming out.

nothing like doing a sunroof. an no leaks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2010, 09:25 AM~16325278
> *bad noid
> *


U KNOW, I BEEN HAVING BAD LUCK WITH ALL THESE LIL ASS NOIDS TOO, 
GONA HAVE TO GO BACK TO THEM LONA 24V BIG NOIDS


----------



## joesnoops (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 18 2010, 12:42 AM~16323634
> *:rimshot:
> 
> 
> ...


IZ THAT ONE TOPOS CADDI"Z ??????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jan 18 2010, 09:35 AM~16325359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. they were used so what you expect


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2010, 03:05 PM~16327204
> *man i dont even know.. got so packed i left at 10
> i did a gas hoppin
> *


HELL YEAH! I LEFT BEFORE TEN  CHIT STARTED GETTING OUTTA CONTROL :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 18 2010, 01:22 PM~16327374
> *HELL YEAH! I LEFT BEFORE TEN  CHIT STARTED GETTING OUTTA CONTROL :uh:
> *


i didnt see many burnouts, but it was too packed.. traffic jam basically..next time im goin earlier.. and im a park somewhere were i can get out and leave with no traffic..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2010, 03:39 PM~16327568
> *i didnt see many burnouts, but it was too packed.. traffic jam basically..next time im goin earlier.. and im a park somewhere  were i can get out and leave with no traffic..
> *


I KEPT SEEING SMOKE ALL OVER THE PARKING LOT AND A SHERIFF PULLING PEOPLE OVER BY THE WHATAVERGA SO I CHUNKED DUECE! :sprint: 

THIS SMILEY IS THE SHIZZZNIT! :sprint:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 18 2010, 02:11 PM~16327898
> *I KEPT SEEING SMOKE ALL OVER THE PARKING LOT AND A SHERIFF PULLING PEOPLE OVER BY THE WHATAVERGA SO I CHUNKED DUECE! :sprint:
> 
> THIS SMILEY IS THE SHIZZZNIT! :sprint:
> *


never seen it.. at least they got busted


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joesnoops_@Jan 18 2010, 02:29 PM~16326842
> *IZ THAT ONE TOPOS CADDI"Z ??????
> *


yep thats the silver one remixed


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2010, 12:19 PM~16326752
> *U KNOW, I BEEN HAVING BAD LUCK WITH ALL THESE LIL ASS NOIDS TOO,
> GONA HAVE TO GO BACK TO THEM LONA 24V BIG NOIDS
> *


having solonoid problems sucks homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16332345
> *:ugh:
> *


TELL'EM KEEP MY NAME OUT THEY MOUF CUZ DON'T KNOW MEEEE.......
:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2010, 12:19 PM~16326752
> *U KNOW, I BEEN HAVING BAD LUCK WITH ALL THESE LIL ASS NOIDS TOO,
> GONA HAVE TO GO BACK TO THEM LONA 24V BIG NOIDS
> *


where u get em from???


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

este domingo estubo de akellas haber si el que sigue esta mejor


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 17 2010, 10:57 PM~16323232
> *tonight it was packed!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2010, 10:21 PM~16332395
> *TELL'EM KEEP MY NAME OUT THEY MOUF CUZ DON'T KNOW MEEEE.......
> :0
> 
> ...


  

*Snoop Dogg Signs Cypress Hill To Priority Records*

Tom Morello, Slash featured on new album
BY JOHNNY FIRECLOUD
JAN 15, 2010
Snoop Dogg was looking to land a high-profile act for his first signing as Creative Chairman of Priority Records, and it appears he's found his mark: the immortal Cypress Hill is the first Snoop-approved addition to the revived label’s roster. 

Snoop and Cypress Hill made the announcement on Thursday’s "Lopez Tonight" show, where the group performed their hit “Insane in the Brain.” Cypress is looking to release Rise Up, their first album since 2004’s Til Death Do Us Part, on April 6th. Man, it's been that long? When they tore up the Smokeout Festival in Los Angeles last summer, it was as if the group had just hit the scene. Venemous and blazed, B-Real and Sen Dog tore it up in front of a 30,000 strong crowd. (Read our Cypress Hill Smokeout review)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2010, 08:21 PM~16332395
> *TELL'EM KEEP MY NAME OUT THEY MOUF CUZ DON'T KNOW MEEEE.......
> :0
> 
> ...


Earth to fredo....its 2010. Thnk u.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 18 2010, 10:47 PM~16332878
> *Earth to fredo....its 2010. Thnk u.
> *


dew the jerk :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 18 2010, 11:26 PM~16333554
> *:drama:
> *


que onda guey?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2010, 11:26 PM~16333569
> *que onda guey?
> *


Que onda Latin


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 18 2010, 02:22 PM~16327374
> *HELL YEAH! I LEFT BEFORE TEN  CHIT STARTED GETTING OUTTA CONTROL :uh:
> *


BUT IF YOUR STRAIGHT THEY WILLNT MESS WITH YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IF YOU HAVE EVERYTHING THERE IS NOTHING TO :run: FOR


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jan 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16333384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is dat 1 them shelby cars?


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

ford gt500 second time is been wreck the guy that was driving it is an employee of the owner car had only been out the shop for about a month thats what the owner said when he got there


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

this guy was to worried about his speakers. a suv was on top of his car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 18 2010, 10:44 PM~16334894
> *ford gt500 second time is been wreck the guy that was driving it is an employee of the owner car had only been out the shop for about a month thats what the owner said when he got there
> *


Wow...dats crazy..I bet he ain't an employee no more lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 19 2010, 12:47 AM~16334930
> *this guy was to worried about his speakers. a suv was on top of his car
> 
> 
> ...


how mush for the disc n vogues :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2010, 12:01 AM~16335106
> *how mush for the disc n vogues :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 19 2010, 12:41 AM~16335980
> *:run:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 19 2010, 02:03 AM~16336103
> *:boink:
> *


whoa hold up :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Jan 18 2010, 08:17 PM~16332339
> *having  solonoid problems    sucks homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chore1977_@Jan 18 2010, 08:31 PM~16332613
> *este domingo estubo de akellas  haber si el que sigue esta mejor
> *


ESTAMOS DE ACUERDO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2010, 08:29 PM~16332560
> *where u get em from???
> *


will check around


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.thebeat713.com/main.htm


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2010, 08:17 AM~16337215
> *http://www.thebeat713.com/main.htm
> 
> 
> ...


Tu y tu pinche spam :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 19 2010, 11:18 AM~16337677
> *Tu y tu pinche spam :uh:
> *


better than you daydreaming about owning a proper cadillac. LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2010, 09:30 AM~16337802
> *better than you daydreaming about owning a proper cadillac.  LOL
> *


:uh: try again lameo.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 19 2010, 12:07 PM~16338133
> *:uh: try again lameo.
> *


fyi, the station is going to be used to promote hlc events plus other organization or car clubs that want to be promoted and is being funded by our deep pockets.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2010, 12:15 PM~16338209
> *fyi, the station is going to be used to promote hlc events plus other organization or car clubs that want to be promoted and is being funded by our deep pockets.
> *


on top of that for the DJ SCREW heads, we'll be putting that on rotation for Sunday nights for 2 or 3 hours straight. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2010, 11:28 AM~16338337
> *on top of that for the DJ SCREW heads, we'll be putting that on rotation for Sunday nights for 2 or 3 hours straight.  :biggrin:
> *


jammin

let me know when u go again!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 19 2010, 12:35 PM~16338400
> *jammin
> 
> let me know when u go again!
> *


will see if short dog is doing this friday again. you know the place, go and hang out.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2010, 10:15 AM~16338209
> *fyi, the station is going to be used to promote hlc events plus other organization or car clubs that want to be promoted and is being funded by our deep pockets.
> *


 :0 i heard that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2010, 10:15 AM~16338209
> *fyi, the station is going to be used to promote hlc events plus other organization or car clubs that want to be promoted and is being funded by our deep pockets.
> *


Dats koo and all .....









But umm....





















Wtf dat gota do wit me :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 19 2010, 12:50 PM~16338552
> *Dats koo and all .....
> But umm....
> Wtf dat gota do wit me :uh:
> *


apparently you were crying for attention by quoting the station. it was posted for my hlc brothers. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2010, 10:52 AM~16338566
> *apparently you were crying for attention by quoting the station.  it was posted for my hlc brothers.  :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THAT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT UP NIX..SEEN U SUNDAY ROLLIN DOWN PASADENA BLVD.... I WAS ON THE WAY TO MY NIECE BIRTHDAY PARTY... SEEN A WHITE MC ,YA POPS AND YOU. I HONKED BUT YA NOSE WAS IN THE AIR...  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2010, 10:28 AM~16338337
> *on top of that for the DJ SCREW heads, we'll be putting that on rotation for Sunday nights for 2 or 3 hours straight.  :biggrin:
> *


i got over 200 tapes if yall run out :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

box drop #4 mayne


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I gottem all on cd but most still sound like tape. Been digging for a program to clear em up with but so far no luck. They say they fixin to come out digital.


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2010, 02:17 PM~16339886
> *i got over 200 tapes if yall run out  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 19 2010, 03:14 PM~16341081
> *I gottem all on cd but most still sound like tape. Been digging for a program to clear em up with but so far no luck. They say they fixin to come out digital.
> *


the bacon frying in the background gives them their character :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 19 2010, 05:17 PM~16341117
> *the bacon frying in the background gives them their character  :biggrin:
> *


it's like the poppin noise on old school vinyl


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whores
gotta love em


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aSIbdxS9DE


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2010, 04:17 PM~16342048
> *whores
> gotta love em
> *


indeed...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 19 2010, 07:18 PM~16342744
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


still dig this one


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 19 2010, 04:07 PM~16341902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmm nummm nuumm nummm nummmm.... :cheesy: :x:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 19 2010, 05:18 PM~16342744
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


Empire got a ls front elco coming out real soon....  BIG GALLO :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 19 2010, 05:36 PM~16342988
> *still dig this one
> 
> 
> ...


danny


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

HLC ALWAYS HELPING OUT .....  


















*713892-9902
for applications early registrations extended to jan 25*


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyRdZZYW7_o


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2010, 11:56 AM~16338609
> *WUT UP NIX..SEEN U SUNDAY ROLLIN DOWN PASADENA BLVD.... I WAS ON THE WAY TO MY NIECE BIRTHDAY PARTY... SEEN A WHITE MC ,YA POPS AND YOU. I HONKED BUT YA NOSE WAS IN THE AIR...   :biggrin:
> *



My bad dawg, you know I woulda said wassup if I woulda seen you. That was my nephew in the m.c. 
We met up at our shop and went for a cruise about 6 deep. It was cool.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 08:34 PM~16345333
> *My bad dawg, you know I woulda said wassup if I woulda seen you. That was my nephew in the m.c.
> We met up at our shop and went for a cruise about 6 deep. It was cool.
> *


I KNOW HOMIE..SHIT IT WAS A NICE DAY ..I WOULD OF BUT HAD TO GOT TO PARTY..  ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2010, 07:40 PM~16344628
> *Empire got a ls front elco coming out real soon....   BIG GALLO  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 19 2010, 08:42 PM~16345434
> *:0  :0
> *


WUT UP MY BROTHER.....


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HMART1970, Mr.Eriko, Kustom 401K, LastMinuteCustoms, duceoutdaroof, 1980lincoln

Que onda cabrones!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 19 2010, 10:13 PM~16345876
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck i need to go over there


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 19 2010, 11:13 PM~16345876
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


q onda loco is that ur ranfla :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 19 2010, 08:13 PM~16345876
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


seen u creeping thru my hood today, that bitch looks bad!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 19 2010, 11:20 PM~16345986
> *q onda loco is that ur ranfla :biggrin:
> *


yes sir.....who are you homie?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2010, 07:55 PM~16344827
> *HLC ALWAYS HELPING OUT .....
> 
> 
> ...


wtf 30 bucks..

****** trippin.. aint bein cheap but damn...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 19 2010, 11:22 PM~16346018
> *seen u creeping thru my hood today, that bitch looks bad!!!
> *


Thank you! Nice ass day had to knock the dust out the pipes!!!! Where you see me at, what hood...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 19 2010, 11:24 PM~16346049
> *yes sir.....who are you homie?
> *


MR ERIKO FROM BAYTOWN DA ONE WITH THE RED MC BAYTOWN 281 C.C


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 19 2010, 11:15 PM~16345906
> *fuck i need to go over there
> *


me too havent been there in a few.....


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 19 2010, 08:26 PM~16346074
> *Thank you! Nice ass day had to knock the dust out the pipes!!!! Where you see me at, what hood...... :biggrin:
> *


CLOVERLEAF, SAME HOOD WHERE LAST MINUTE IS AT!! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 19 2010, 11:28 PM~16346108
> *MR ERIKO FROM BAYTOWN  DA ONE WITH THE RED MC      BAYTOWN 281 C.C
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Bro! Noice MC homie, see ya at the next show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 19 2010, 11:32 PM~16346177
> *CLOVERLEAF, SAME HOOD WHERE LAST MINUTE IS AT!! :biggrin:
> *


was that you dipping in the black 64, with the old school horn! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2010, 09:30 PM~16346125
> *me too havent been there in a few.....
> *


Fuckin groupie :uh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 19 2010, 11:34 PM~16346193
> *Orale Bro! Noice MC homie, see ya at the next show!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO.......KEEP THAT 62 CLEAN


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 19 2010, 08:36 PM~16346232
> *was that you dipping in the black 64, with the old school horn! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I WISH I COULD AFFORD A 64... I WAS IN A BLACK IMPALA BUT A 2000!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2010, 11:25 PM~16346069
> *wtf 30 bucks..
> 
> ****** trippin.. aint bein cheap but damn...
> *


your girl is going to be there though :ugh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 19 2010, 11:38 PM~16346262
> *THANKS BRO.......KEEP THAT 62 CLEAN
> *


Always homie!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 19 2010, 11:36 PM~16346240
> *Fuckin groupie :uh:
> *


id be a groupie if i didnt spend/make money there :uh: :uh: get ur facts right youngin!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 19 2010, 11:38 PM~16346274
> *:angry:  I WISH I COULD AFFORD A 64... I WAS IN A BLACK IMPALA BUT A 2000!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ok so I got the color and type of car right...LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Jan 19 2010, 11:31 PM~16346141
> *
> *


PUT THEM GIRLS BACK ON HOMES


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 19 2010, 09:43 PM~16346349
> *id be a groupie if i didnt spend/make money there :uh:  :uh: get ur facts right youngin!
> *


:x: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 19 2010, 09:39 PM~16346280
> *your girl is going to be there though  :ugh:
> *


:barf:

:run: :run:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 19 2010, 11:28 PM~16346108
> *MR ERIKO FROM BAYTOWN  DA ONE WITH THE RED MC      BAYTOWN 281 C.C
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 19 2010, 11:49 PM~16346447
> *:barf:
> 
> :run:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

WAZ UP ESMY :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 20 2010, 11:19 AM~16350874
> *:run:
> *


stop that


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*I NEED 6 GROUP 31 ACID BATTERIES....ANYONE NO WHERE I CAN PICK SOME UP AT...*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 20 2010, 10:42 AM~16351075
> *stop that
> *


why u handle the lil homie like that lmao


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jan 20 2010, 10:48 AM~16351128
> *I NEED 6 GROUP 31 ACID BATTERIES....ANYONE NO WHERE I CAN PICK SOME UP AT...
> *


use motorsports in san antonio is probably the cheapest you find......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 20 2010, 10:42 AM~16351075
> *stop that
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

sup LIL, reppin the northeast houston ridin solo...

Started off loving lowriders as a kid but my first car ended up being an import, spent like 8 years in the import scene, then finally at age 25, got me a 85 regal. Im keeping subtle, less is more IMO. tru spokes and bags....thats it for now.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 12:03 PM~16351236
> *sup LIL, reppin the northeast houston ridin solo...
> 
> Started off loving lowriders as a kid but my first car ended up being an import, spent like 8 years in the import scene, then finally at age 25, got me a 85 regal. Im keeping subtle, less is more IMO. tru spokes and bags....thats it for now.
> ...


:run: bitch is super clean


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16351236
> *sup LIL, reppin the northeast houston ridin solo...
> 
> Started off loving lowriders as a kid but my first car ended up being an import, spent like 8 years in the import scene, then finally at age 25, got me a 85 regal. Im keeping subtle, less is more IMO. tru spokes and bags....thats it for now.
> ...


clean regal :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 01:03 PM~16351236
> *sup LIL, reppin the northeast houston ridin solo...
> 
> Started off loving lowriders as a kid but my first car ended up being an import, spent like 8 years in the import scene, then finally at age 25, got me a 85 regal. Im keeping subtle, less is more IMO. tru spokes and bags....thats it for now.
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16351236
> *sup LIL, reppin the northeast houston ridin solo...
> 
> Started off loving lowriders as a kid but my first car ended up being an import, spent like 8 years in the import scene, then finally at age 25, got me a 85 regal. Im keeping subtle, less is more IMO. tru spokes and bags....thats it for now.
> ...


why bags?


----------



## micheladas4me (Oct 9, 2009)

i want my beat and spare tire still.

havent set my mind 100% on bags, but thats where im leaning toward.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 02:47 PM~16352068
> *i want my beat and spare tire still.
> 
> havent set my mind 100% on bags, but thats where im leaning toward.
> *


i sold one similar to that not that long ago but with tan interior cheap since i don't like vinyl top regals due to humidity getting up in there.  

only pic i have on my work computer of it. same paint color but tan top and tan interior.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 12:47 PM~16352068
> *i want my beat and spare tire still.
> 
> havent set my mind 100% on bags, but thats where im leaning toward.
> *


get you a 2 pump 4 batt setup, and you can still fit all that in the trunk....dont do bags


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2010, 12:15 PM~16351838
> *why bags?
> *


:thumbsdown: :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 19 2010, 11:32 PM~16346177
> *CLOVERLEAF, SAME HOOD WHERE LAST MINUTE IS AT!! :biggrin:
> *


CLOVERLAND :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 20 2010, 01:49 PM~16352579
> *CLOVERLAND :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: wrong hood!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 11:03 AM~16351236
> *sup LIL, reppin the northeast houston ridin solo...
> 
> Started off loving lowriders as a kid but my first car ended up being an import, spent like 8 years in the import scene, then finally at age 25, got me a 85 regal. Im keeping subtle, less is more IMO. tru spokes and bags....thats it for now.
> ...


 :nicoderm: clean!! But no bags!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 01:03 PM~16351236
> *sup LIL, reppin the northeast houston ridin solo...
> 
> Started off loving lowriders as a kid but my first car ended up being an import, spent like 8 years in the import scene, then finally at age 25, got me a 85 regal. Im keeping subtle, less is more IMO. tru spokes and bags....thats it for now.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

testing


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:boink: :x: :run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lil image uploader only lets me do one at a time


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 20 2010, 06:01 PM~16353872
> *lil image uploader only lets me do one at a time
> *


its cause your black 


:rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 20 2010, 01:28 PM~16352385
> *:thumbsdown: :nosad: :thumbsdown:
> *


indeed


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 19 2010, 11:13 PM~16345876
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 12:03 PM~16351236
> *sup LIL, reppin the northeast houston ridin solo...
> 
> Started off loving lowriders as a kid but my first car ended up being an import, spent like 8 years in the import scene, then finally at age 25, got me a 85 regal. Im keeping subtle, less is more IMO. tru spokes and bags....thats it for now.
> ...


give you 500 for it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 20 2010, 04:59 PM~16353850
> *:boink:  :x:  :run:
> *


:run: i thought it was going to be a sad day for me... one of those chrome pieces fell off my car on damn victory rd.. i didnt notice till i got home so i wentback to 529 and elridge and came all the way home again looking for that sob.. i found out.. good thing i drive on the right lane, no one ran over it :cheesy: 
i even texted mac2lac to see how much for one..


:run: :run:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 20 2010, 09:05 PM~16358292
> *:run: i thought it was going to be a sad day for me... one of those chrome pieces fell off my car on damn victory rd.. i didnt notice till i got home so i wentback to 529 and elridge and came all the way home again looking for that sob.. i found out.. good thing i drive on the right lane, no one ran over it  :cheesy:
> i even texted mac2lac to see how much for one..
> :run: :run:
> *


Ha...yea put aq screw in da bottom just for whenever they fall of the clips....that way they try n fall off they'll just hang but least u won't lose em.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 20 2010, 10:15 PM~16358432
> *Ha...yea put aq screw in da bottom just for whenever they fall of the clips....that way they try n fall off they'll just hang but least u won't lose em.
> *


i am since who ever owned it before me did it already..it has a hole like they had done it before.. :run: :run: fucken bumby street


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 20 2010, 09:25 PM~16358548
> *i am since who ever owned it before me did it already..it has a hole like they  had done it before.. :run: :run:  fucken bumby street
> *


U love dat fuckin smiley hu??? :x: :x:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16358589
> *U love dat fuckin smiley hu??? :x: :x:
> *


hell yeah that bitch is bad :run:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i think the car got more attention than the couple :run:

do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 20 2010, 09:32 PM~16358634
> *hell yeah that bitch is bad :run:
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 20 2010, 09:38 PM~16358709
> *i think the car got more attention than the couple :run:
> 
> do it up like 5DEUCE did, but he used his own :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 20 2010, 01:59 PM~16352150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hay homie don't mess up the regal by putting trash bags on it. Do like Lone Star said. That is what I have in mine. The regal is nice!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2010, 09:49 AM~16351138
> *use motorsports in san antonio is probably the cheapest you find......
> *


X2 BUT HE SAID THEY WERE GOING FAST!!


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=44250139 AINT THIS JUST TO BE CHOCHIS BLAZER IF IT IS THEY AINT DOIN SHIT WITH IT, NOTHING LIKE CHOCHI WAS DOIN :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Jan 20 2010, 09:41 PM~16359422
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=44250139 AINT THIS JUST TO BE CHOCHIS BLAZER IF IT IS THEY  AINT DOIN SHIT  WITH IT,  NOTHING LIKE CHOCHI WAS DOIN  :dunno:
> *


YEAH THATS THE SAME ONE!! ITS THE SWITCH MAN......


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 20 2010, 10:57 PM~16359606
> *YEAH THATS THE SAME ONE!! ITS THE SWITCH MAN......
> *


I FEEL BAD FOR THAT BLAZER AFTER HITTIN THE BUMPER SO MANY TIMES END UP WITH THIS PEOPLE THAT CANT EVEN MAKE IT HIT 30   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV_CmXctaP0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

holy fuck this fools hopping a vert @ 2:00 :run:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by micheladas4me_@Jan 20 2010, 12:03 PM~16351236
> *sup LIL, reppin the northeast houston ridin solo...
> 
> Started off loving lowriders as a kid but my first car ended up being an import, spent like 8 years in the import scene, then finally at age 25, got me a 85 regal. Im keeping subtle, less is more IMO. tru spokes and bags....thats it for now.
> ...




DID YOU GET THIS IN A CAR LOT AT LITTLE YORK & AIRLINE?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 01:11 AM~16359750
> *holy fuck this fools hopping a vert @ 2:00 :run:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah & @ 2:34 it's Mufasa from Maniacos :0


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO BUY A 350 MOTOR NEW OR USED...THANKS.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 01:03 AM~16360300
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO BUY A 350 MOTOR NEW OR USED...THANKS.
> *


i got 2 how much you give me?


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 01:08 AM~16360359
> *i got 2 how much you give me?
> *


WELL IM ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR A MOTOR THAT I CAN GET WARRANTY WITH...AND ALSO FOR THEM TO INSTALL IT SO THEY WONT SAY I FUCKKED IT UP..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 01:11 AM~16360390
> *WELL IM ACTUALLY LOOKING FOR A MOTOR THAT I CAN GET WARRANTY WITH...AND ALSO FOR THEM TO INSTALL IT SO THEY WONT SAY I FUCKKED IT UP..
> *


:run:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 12:03 AM~16360300
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE IS A GOOD PLACE TO BUY A 350 MOTOR NEW OR USED...THANKS.
> *


Look up precision motor rebuilders....

If not most shops deal wit places dat have new motors ready togo wit warranty.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 01:15 AM~16360427
> *:run:
> *


DO U KNOW HOW MUCH A 350 WILL GO FOR AND HOW MUCH THEY WILL CHARGE..


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

MEANT TO SAY HOW MUCH THEY WILL CHARGE TO INSTALL IT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

qa new one @ 2 g i guess... its easy to put in.. 2 bolts on the mounts.. 6 on the trany and 3 on the flywheel.. i put on one my monte and i didnt know what the fuck i was doing. its hard to fire it up imo


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 12:17 AM~16360448
> *DO U KNOW HOW MUCH A 350 WILL GO FOR AND HOW MUCH THEY WILL CHARGE..
> *


Call me or tex me homie if u still got my nuimber ...... ill get u some info and might be able to help u out.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:22 AM~16360490
> *Call me or tex me homie if u still got my nuimber ...... ill get u some info and might be able to help u out.
> *


aka uti tech :run:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 12:20 AM~16360471
> *qa new one @ 2 g i guess... its easy to put in.. 2 bolts on the mounts.. 6 on the trany and 3 on the flywheel.. i put on one my monte and i didnt know what the fuck i was doing. its hard to fire it up imo
> *


:uh: put gas in it and turn the key :x: :x:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 01:20 AM~16360471
> *qa new one @ 2 g i guess... its easy to put in.. 2 bolts on the mounts.. 6 on the trany and 3 on the flywheel.. i put on one my monte and i didnt know what the fuck i was doing. its hard to fire it up imo
> *


WELL WHAT ABOUT ALL THE WIRRING..FUEL LINES ..AND I HEARD SOMTHING ABOUT THE ALTERNATOR SENDING OUT THE VOLTAGE..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 12:22 AM~16360502
> *aka uti tech :run:
> *


Bazinga!!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:23 AM~16360504
> *:uh: put gas in it and turn the key :x: :x:
> *


:run: that didnt work.. dont you have to have the distributor on a certain point? ponting to 1 or something like that?


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:22 AM~16360490
> *Call me or tex me homie if u still got my nuimber ...... ill get u some info and might be able to help u out.
> *


SEND ME A PM ..DONT HAVE THE NUMBER NO MORE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 01:23 AM~16360506
> *WELL WHAT ABOUT ALL THE WIRRING..FUEL LINES ..AND I HEARD SOMTHING ABOUT THE ALTERNATOR SENDING OUT THE VOLTAGE..
> *


:dunno: only wires i had were the spark plug. power wire. fuck the computer :run:
one of the damn wire that go on the starter the one with the fuseable link burn on me on the freeeway one day and that bitch turned off right there and then


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 12:24 AM~16360525
> *:run: that didnt work.. dont you have to have the distributor on a certain point? ponting to 1 or something like that?
> *


 rotor pointin to #1 cylinder while its at top dead center....


Then add gas and turn key :run: :run: :run:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 12:24 AM~16360526
> *SEND ME A PM ..DONT HAVE THE NUMBER NO MORE
> *


Sent u a tex


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 01:26 AM~16360544
> *:dunno: only wires i had were the spark plug. power wire. fuck the computer  :run:
> *


SO IF U DONT PLUG THE COMPUTER IN THE DASH LIGHTS OIL, BATEERY ECT..WONT WORK RIGHT...SO U WOULD HAVE TO RIG SOME DIFFRENT GAGES FOR UR TEMP. BATTERRY ECT.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:29 AM~16360571
> * rotor pointin to #1 cylinder while its at top dead center....
> Then add gas and turn key :run: :run: :run:
> *


damn that smiley makes me laugh :rofl:


the harmonic balancer has a line to line it up correct?


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:30 AM~16360580
> *Sent u a tex
> *


MY PHONE IS DEAD SO SEND ME THE PM ..FOR SOME REASON WHEN I TURN IT ON IT WONT RECEIVE MY MISSED CALLS OR TEXT.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos+Jan 21 2010, 12:30 AM~16360581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 01:30 AM~16360581
> *SO IF U DONT PLUG THE COMPUTER IN THE DASH LIGHTS OIL, BATEERY ECT..WONT WORK RIGHT...SO U WOULD HAVE TO RIG SOME DIFFRENT GAGES FOR UR TEMP. BATTERRY ECT.
> *


:dunno: i didnt have lights in it :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:33 AM~16360608
> *Don't listen to this moron....he takes aids blood samples for a living..
> If ur #1 piston is at tdc... and rotor pointin at it....no need to worry bout balancer.
> 
> *


 like i said i didnt know what i was doing but it worked for about a year and still turns on but the monte is now wrecked bitch had more power than the fleet  
 
:run:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 01:34 AM~16360614
> *:dunno: i didnt have lights in it  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


WHAT ARE U DRIVING..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 01:36 AM~16360625
> *WHAT ARE U DRIVING..
> *


1982 le cabriolet


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 12:35 AM~16360617
> * like i said i didnt know what i was doing but it worked for about a year and still turns on but the monte is now wrecked bitch had more power than the fleet
> 
> :run:
> *


Ur fleets motor must suck balls if it ain't got no power......my shit had the trunk full of junk and would still get sideways and smoke the tires.......and I would race lil imports all the time leaving uti racing and draggin ass on em....awwwww memories


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 01:38 AM~16360633
> *1982 le cabriolet
> *


IF ITS TRUE THATS WATS UP :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 12:38 AM~16360633
> *1982 le cabriolet
> *


:0 :0 :run: :rimshot:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 21 2010, 01:39 AM~16360641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah its a nice car...im about to put the super poker on it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:40 AM~16360652
> *:0 :0 :run: :rimshot:
> *


might be for sale or trade for a rag 58-61 impala


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

WELL I KEEP HEARING THAT ITS EASY TO PUT A 350 MOTOR IN...SO IF ITS THAT EASY HOW MUCH WILL A TOP OFF THE LINE SHOP CHARGE TO PUT ONE IN ..ROUGH EASTIMATE.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 12:41 AM~16360659
> *my fleet doens burn out :|
> yeah its a nice car...im about to put the super poker on it
> *


Lt1 or is it a 93?

Either way....bring it to me...ill have it doing donuts n shit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 12:43 AM~16360667
> *WELL I KEEP HEARING THAT ITS EASY TO PUT A 350 MOTOR IN...SO IF ITS THAT EASY HOW MUCH WILL A TOP OFF THE LINE SHOP CHARGE TO PUT ONE IN ..ROUGH EASTIMATE.
> *


A chevy 350 is a fairly easy motor to deal wit compared to the shit ouit now n days.....but it all depends wat u trying to put it into and wat all u want done to it......I say a 350 is about ......8 to 10 hours book time labor........so prolly @ 1000 of labor......at a top of the line shop.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 12:43 AM~16360665
> *might be for sale or trade for a rag 58-61 impala
> *


Heard there's a vert 61 coming to town u might can trade for :0 :0


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:46 AM~16360682
> *A chevy 350 is a fairly easy motor to deal wit compared to the shit ouit now n days.....but it all depends wat u trying to put it into and wat all u want done to it......I say a 350 is about ......8 to 10 hours book time labor........so prolly @ 1000 of labor......at a top of the line shop.
> *


WELL IT WOULD BE GOING INTO AN 81 CADDY COUPE DEVILLE..WELL 1000 MAY BE TO HIGH SO WHAT ABOUT AN AIGHT BODY SHOP THAT WOULD BACK UP THEIR WORK. O YEAH AN THE ENGINE IS ALREADY OUT..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:43 AM~16360668
> *Lt1 or is it a 93?
> 
> Either way....bring it to me...ill have it doing donuts n shit
> *


lt1-95


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:47 AM~16360688
> *Heard there's a vert 61 coming to town u might can trade for :0 :0
> *


   :run:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 21 2010, 12:50 AM~16360697
> *WELL IT WOULD BE GOING INTO AN 81 CADDY COUPE DEVILLE..WELL 1000 MAY BE TO HIGH SO WHAT ABOUT AN AIGHT BODY SHOP THAT WOULD BACK UP THEIR WORK. O YEAH AN THE ENGINE IS ALREADY OUT..
> *


I might can find an ok auto shop to do it cheaper but it going into a deville ain't gon be a typical 350 drop in job.......from my understanding there's things dat gotta be modified for a 350 to go in there motor mounts....not sure if that trans bolts up to dat motor also...and also getting ur dashboard and all dat digital shit to work...........its a lot more than just dropping a motor in ya feel me homie.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 12:53 AM~16360708
> *lt1-95
> *


Bring it to me...there's some parts I need of of it :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:56 AM~16360719
> *Bring it to me...there's some parts I need of of it :happysad:
> *


 :uh: this *** here.. typical mechanic


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 01:55 AM~16360712
> *I might can find an ok auto shop to do it cheaper but it going into a deville ain't gon be a typical 350 drop in job.......from my understanding there's things dat gotta be modified for a 350 to go in there motor mounts....not sure if that trans bolts up to dat motor also...and also getting ur dashboard and all dat digital shit to work...........its a lot more than just dropping a motor in ya feel me homie.
> *


WELL ILL GIVE U A CALL..AND FROM WHAT I KNOW THE TRANNY IS UNIVERSAL..THATS WHAT THEY TOLD ME THEY MIGHT BE WRONG..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 21 2010, 12:58 AM~16360726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Koo...just hit me up.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run: <<<< :biggrin: 



what motor should i put on my rag? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

2 Members: *713Lowriderboy*, PhatBoysTattoos

:run:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 03:12 AM~16360812
> *2 Members: 713Lowriderboy, PhatBoysTattoos
> 
> :run:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 21 2010, 02:13 AM~16360818
> *:uh:
> *


where is your hopper? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

with the benz blinkerz


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

that boy said maxilac :rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ol bitch ass went ninja 

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 21 2010, 01:18 AM~16360857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maximalac mijo...get it right.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 02:24 AM~16360899
> *I wanted some benz blinkers
> Maximalac mijo...get it right.
> *


those are cool but the fakes are fugly.. they are thin 
:biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 20 2010, 11:55 PM~16360712
> *I might can find an ok auto shop to do it cheaper but it going into a deville ain't gon be a typical 350 drop in job.......from my understanding there's things dat gotta be modified for a 350 to go in there motor mounts....not sure if that trans bolts up to dat motor also...and also getting ur dashboard and all dat digital shit to work...........its a lot more than just dropping a motor in ya feel me homie.
> *


X2!! ITS GONNA TAKE SOME WORK...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 20 2010, 11:59 PM~16360728
> *WELL ILL GIVE U A CALL..AND FROM WHAT I KNOW THE TRANNY IS UNIVERSAL..THATS WHAT THEY TOLD ME THEY MIGHT BE WRONG..
> *


ITS PROBABLY A 400 METROMATIC AND IT IS A UNIVERSAL, MOST CADDYS COME WITH THAT TRANNY....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 20 2010, 11:50 PM~16360697
> *WELL IT WOULD BE GOING INTO AN 81 CADDY COUPE DEVILLE..WELL 1000 MAY BE TO HIGH SO WHAT ABOUT AN AIGHT BODY SHOP THAT WOULD BACK UP THEIR WORK. O YEAH AN THE ENGINE IS ALREADY OUT..
> *


CALL ME I CAN FIX U UP WITH A NICE PRICE ON THE LABOR WISE HOMIE.... 832 577 1731........ I'LL HAVE THAT BITCH RUNNIN LIKE A CHAMP!!!!  OH AND MY SHOP IS IN THE NEIGHBOR HOOD WHERE MY COUSINS JOE'S SHOP IS.... :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHAT U WANNA DO


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 03:18 AM~16360857
> *with the benz blinkerz
> 
> 
> ...


Oh both of them bitches is nice make me wanna paint sumthin blue gotdamn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 21 2010, 11:44 AM~16362633
> *Oh both of them bitches is nice make me wanna paint sumthin blue gotdamn
> *


i don't care for cadillacs, but that blue is wetter than street'chow on a dry day. :biggrin: 

looks real good.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 21 2010, 07:14 AM~16361600
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 21 2010, 08:00 AM~16361825
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 21 2010, 09:48 AM~16362679
> *i don't care for cadillacs, but that blue is wetter than street'chow on a dry day.    :biggrin:
> 
> looks real good.
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody got a transmission for a 95 fleet??? A 4l60e???? For da cheeeappppppp :happysad: 


And does deezz nuttzz take payment plans?? :ugh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 03:57 PM~16365815
> *Anybody got a transmission for a 95 fleet??? A 4l60e???? For da cheeeappppppp :happysad:
> And does deezz nuttzz take payment plans?? :ugh:
> *



I do :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 21 2010, 11:04 AM~16363352
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jan 21 2010, 08:37 PM~16367595
> *  :biggrin:
> *


No Gag! :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 21 2010, 02:22 AM~16360502
> *aka uti tech :run:
> *


theres not tech in the title "parts replacer"



> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jan 21 2010, 02:38 AM~16360633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if its a 81 that had a 368 the motor mounts should work with a 350 and so should the stock trans


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 21 2010, 11:48 AM~16362679
> *i don't care for cadillacs, but that blue is wetter than street'chow on a dry day.    :biggrin:
> 
> looks real good.
> *


one just like it in H-town


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2010, 08:01 PM~16369364
> *theres not tech in the title "parts replacer"
> :loco:
> 
> ...


:uh: hattin...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2010, 07:07 PM~16369466
> *one just like it in H-town
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN IT IN PERSON THAT BITCH IS SO FRESH IT HASNT HIT DA STREETS!!!!  PISTOLEROS DOING IT REAL BIG WITH THAT WET KANDY PAINT....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 10:08 PM~16369485
> *:uh: hattin...
> *


schoolin :run: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 21 2010, 07:10 PM~16369523
> *SEEN IT IN PERSON THAT BITCH IS SO FRESH IT HASNT HIT DA STREETS!!!!   PISTOLEROS DOING IT REAL BIG WITH THAT WET KANDY PAINT....
> *


AT LEAST IT LOOKS LIKE THE SAME CAR CARLOS THE OWNER...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 21 2010, 10:10 PM~16369523
> *SEEN IT IN PERSON THAT BITCH IS SO FRESH IT HASNT HIT DA STREETS!!!!   PISTOLEROS DOING IT REAL BIG WITH THAT WET KANDY PAINT....
> *


car was painted almost 3 years ago.........  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2010, 08:10 PM~16369524
> *schoolin :run:  :biggrin:
> *


How bout u school some trim on a white lac top :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 10:13 PM~16369559
> *How bout u school some trim on a white lac top :uh:
> *


how about you get some new trim and throw that shit in with ur cans for some $2 bills :x:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 21 2010, 08:14 PM~16369580
> *how about you get some new trim and throw that shit in with ur cans for some $2 bills :x:
> *


Watcha waitin for??? U da 1 dat can get da trim mr. Hogringer himself.....:run: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 21 2010, 10:13 PM~16369559
> *How bout u school some trim on a white lac top :uh:
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2010, 12:49 PM~16351138
> *use motorsports in san antonio is probably the cheapest you find......
> *


anyone have a number on them,please pm me,,gracias....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:run:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 22 2010, 09:45 AM~16374142
> *:wow:
> *


 :run:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

SO WHOS DOWN 2 CRUISE SATURDAY NIGTH AT WESTHIMER AND HW6 CALLIN OUT ALL REAL RIDERS 2 CRUISE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 22 2010, 12:10 PM~16375105
> *SO WHOS DOWN 2 CRUISE SATURDAY NIGTH AT WESTHIMER AND HW6  CALLIN OUT ALL REAL RIDERS 2 CRUISE  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :run:


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a delta dump with 1/2 inch port they want to sell, i think its also called blow proof italian, and also 1/2 parker color band slow down. let me know thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2010, 06:05 PM~16378238
> *does anyone have a delta dump with 1/2 inch port they want to sell, i think its also called blow proof italian, and also 1/2 parker color band slow down. let me know thanks
> *


might have the slow down. i'll look.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jan 22 2010, 12:29 AM~16372303
> *anyone have a number  on them,please pm me,,gracias....
> *


GOOGLE.......  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 22 2010, 11:23 AM~16375251
> *:run:
> *






:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 22 2010, 10:10 AM~16375105
> *SO WHOS DOWN 2 CRUISE SATURDAY NIGTH AT WESTHIMER AND HW6  CALLIN OUT ALL REAL RIDERS 2 CRUISE  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 NOT A LO LO  BUT I CRUISE PA HACER BOLA


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Jan 22 2010, 09:43 PM~16381676
> *:0  :0  :0 NOT A LO LO   BUT  I CRUISE PA HACER BOLA
> *


yo tambien :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2010, 10:46 PM~16382776
> *yo tambien :happysad:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 22 2010, 08:42 AM~16374480
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

new chrome 13x7 $350 two prongs.......and i may have a complet 90's cadi headerpanel $300


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Jan 22 2010, 09:43 PM~16381676
> *:0  :0  :0 NOT A LO LO   BUT  I CRUISE PA HACER BOLA
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 22 2010, 11:10 AM~16375105
> *SO WHOS DOWN 2 CRUISE SATURDAY NIGTH AT WESTHIMER AND HW6  CALLIN OUT ALL REAL RIDERS 2 CRUISE  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



WHAT TIME? EVERYONE SHOULD MEET UP SOMEWHERE (JUST MY TWO PESOS) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down to roll.. chevy ready..
broke down last night.. stupid spinal cotter pin broke.. wheel alsmost fell off.. the screw got so hot it welded itself to the threads..

so now i got the ragedy ass dirty spindal on my car.. after havin my whole undercarriage powdercoated


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Jan 21 2010, 06:44 PM~16368355
> *No Gag! :uh:
> *


NO VALES "COCK"...
WHERE MY BOY ITA?????


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2010, 11:07 AM~16385390
> *im down to roll.. chevy ready..
> broke down last night.. stupid spinal cotter pin broke.. wheel alsmost fell off.. the screw got so hot it welded itself to the threads..
> 
> ...


da sucks fool fuck it u still rollin


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 SLIM....THEY BEAT YA TO DA PUNCH!!!!!!!!!! 
























:wow: :run: :run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2010, 03:55 PM~16386486
> *:0  :0  :0 SLIM....THEY BEAT YA TO DA PUNCH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


IM NOT UPDATING I ALREADY HAVE AN 05 :uh:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Don't forget tonight is the night all real riders come to Westheimer and then later we can roll out to washington.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 22 2010, 11:10 AM~16375105
> *SO WHOS DOWN 2 CRUISE SATURDAY NIGTH AT WESTHIMER AND HW6  CALLIN OUT ALL REAL RIDERS 2 CRUISE  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 23 2010, 01:03 PM~16386130
> *da sucks fool fuck it u still rollin
> *


yep.. you get yo car fixed??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2010, 03:00 PM~16386957
> *yep.. you get yo car fixed??
> *


YEAH BUT I DONT KNOW IF IS GONNA LEAK GAS AGAIN IT WUZ LEAKIN BIG TIME


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 03:16 PM~16387075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 23 2010, 10:53 AM~16385314
> *WHAT TIME? EVERYONE SHOULD MEET UP SOMEWHERE (JUST MY TWO PESOS) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE ALWAYS LEAVE DA HOUSE @ 9 2 BE THERE @ 10 AT TACO CABANA HWY6 AND WESTHIMER


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 23 2010, 05:41 PM~16387264
> *WE ALWAYS  LEAVE DA HOUSE @ 9 2 BE THERE @ 10 AT TACO CABANA HWY6 AND  WESTHIMER
> *


I think we should roll to westheimer then after a while cruise down washinton ave. actually do some cruising. I've got my keys a full tank of gas and 3 clips ready to roll. :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 23 2010, 06:20 PM~16387556
> *I think we should roll to westheimer then after a while cruise down washinton ave. actually do some cruising. I've got my keys a full tank of gas and 3 clips ready to roll.  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 23 2010, 06:21 PM~16387563
> *:uh:
> *


 :run:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 02:33 PM~16386760
> *IM NOT UPDATING I ALREADY HAVE AN 05  :uh:
> *


Yea..but he still beat ya to da triple black 05 look linc....so...stfu.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 23 2010, 04:20 PM~16387556
> *I think we should roll to westheimer then after a while cruise down washinton ave. actually do some cruising. I've got my keys a full tank of gas and 3 clips ready to roll.  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


man, 3 mags :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 23 2010, 02:48 PM~16386879
> *Don't forget tonight is the night all real riders come to Westheimer and then later we can roll out to washington.
> *


ill be out there :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 23 2010, 06:24 PM~16387585
> *:run:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

12's for sale, not bent, need seals replaced (10 dollar orings) - $75.00 and ill throw in a seal kit










2 accumulators with fittings - $100










2 coils, i beleive 2 3/4 ton, 7.5 inches tall. will set a g-body a little lower than stock. - $40




















txt 832 228 0230 or pm me, thanks

will consider trades for stereo equip (amps subs, 6x9's whatever of equal value)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 23 2010, 06:30 PM~16387629
> *Yea..but he still beat ya to da triple black 05 look linc....so...stfu.
> *


Its double black bitch paint and rims r black and it now has a tan carrige top....so u stfu


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Wheels r sold thankx homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 23 2010, 03:36 PM~16387217
> *YEAH BUT I DONT KNOW IF IS GONNA LEAK GAS AGAIN IT WUZ LEAKIN BIG TIME
> *


bring a bar of soap with you..
if it leaks you can seal it with soap..

trust me.. drove from south padre all the way home like that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2010, 07:06 PM~16388300
> *bring a bar of soap with you..
> if it leaks you can seal it with soap..trust me.. drove from south padre all the way home like that
> *


 :uh: african engineering at it's finest


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 03:16 PM~16387075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMIT BOI!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 03:16 PM~16387075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 03:16 PM~16387075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: damn thats nice. :cheesy:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2010, 05:05 PM~16387871
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


is this the 1 from ky?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2010, 06:05 PM~16387871
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


reds car?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 04:16 PM~16387075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 23 2010, 04:16 PM~16387075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

CLEANING OUT GARAGE!!!
I HAVE AN 87' CUTTY NOSE $275obo COMPLETE-ILL POST PICs LATER
 LOCAL PICK-UP ONLY 
G-BODY CHROME PARTS...








CHROME SHOCKS $30.00obo,CHROME LIL PEELED








CHROME SHOW HUBS $60.00








CHROME GAS TANK STRAPS $35.00








CHROME RADIATOR COVER $35.00








.....OR $400 FOR ALL....
P.M. ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

great turn out at westhimer, sic car tear in it up :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2010, 12:50 AM~16391782
> *mayne!
> *


u got work to do way


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2010, 12:59 AM~16391831
> *u got work to do way
> *


manana!
but we made it home good.. thanks to marcello for the tow truck ride..
and everyone else who stopped and help.. 

all this cause of one fuckin bolt.. but hey thast how it goes.. be back on the road tommorow..


need to find a arm tho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2010, 01:01 AM~16391846
> *manana!
> but we made it home good.. thanks to marcello for the tow truck ride..
> and everyone else who stopped and help..
> ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

THANKS TO ALL THE REAL RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP AT WESTHEIMER TONIGHT IT WAS NICE TO RIDE WITH ALL THE RIDES TOGETHER. SPECIAL THANKS TO THE GAY ASS FOOL WHO TRIED TO TELL ME I WASN'T A REAL RIDER BECAUSE I WASN'T LIFTED. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING I HAVE FIRST PLACE PLAQUES FOR MY RIDE WITH NO HYDROS HOLLA AT ME. GOOD CRUISE LETS KEEP IT GOING SUMMER IS COMING GET READY!!!


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

clean mofo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 24 2010, 01:32 AM~16391982
> *THANKS TO ALL THE REAL RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP AT WESTHEIMER TONIGHT IT WAS NICE TO RIDE WITH ALL THE RIDES TOGETHER. SPECIAL THANKS TO THE GAY ASS FOOL WHO TRIED TO TELL ME I WASN'T A REAL RIDER BECAUSE I WASN'T LIFTED. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING I HAVE FIRST PLACE PLAQUES FOR MY RIDE WITH NO HYDROS HOLLA AT ME. GOOD CRUISE LETS KEEP IT GOING SUMMER IS COMING GET READY!!!
> *


:wow: like i said at the spot tonight yall keeping the movement alive... keep lowriding.. and to sic... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i have a kenwood 2 channel 1800 watt amp for sale.. make offer or trade welcome in the inbox..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Jan 24 2010, 01:47 AM~16391395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

westheimer cruise was cool. most cars on the road ive seen in houston in about 10 years. as homerpimp said. i dont think cops messed with anyone, i say we do it once a month i dont have any pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 24 2010, 01:32 AM~16391982
> *THANKS TO ALL THE REAL RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP AT WESTHEIMER TONIGHT IT WAS NICE TO RIDE WITH ALL THE RIDES TOGETHER. SPECIAL THANKS TO THE GAY ASS FOOL WHO TRIED TO TELL ME I WASN'T A REAL RIDER BECAUSE I WASN'T LIFTED. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING I HAVE FIRST PLACE PLAQUES FOR MY RIDE WITH NO HYDROS HOLLA AT ME. GOOD CRUISE LETS KEEP IT GOING SUMMER IS COMING GET READY!!!
> *


take in on over to fineline, heard theres a tax time special in the works :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i finaly got to ride in tha drop......very nice car ride like a caddy.....

lightin up tha night


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 10:10 AM~16392629
> *i finaly got to ride in tha drop......very nice car ride like a caddy.....
> 
> lightin up tha night
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 24 2010, 02:32 AM~16391982
> *THANKS TO ALL THE REAL RIDERS THAT SHOWED UP AT WESTHEIMER TONIGHT IT WAS NICE TO RIDE WITH ALL THE RIDES TOGETHER. SPECIAL THANKS TO THE GAY ASS FOOL WHO TRIED TO TELL ME I WASN'T A REAL RIDER BECAUSE I WASN'T LIFTED. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING I HAVE FIRST PLACE PLAQUES FOR MY RIDE WITH NO HYDROS HOLLA AT ME. GOOD CRUISE LETS KEEP IT GOING SUMMER IS COMING GET READY!!!
> *


SAY BITCH NEXT TIME SAY IT TO MY FACE AND NOT WAIT TIL YOUR BACK HOME ON THE COMPUTER.

I HAVE ALSO THROWN AWAY TROPHIES AND PLAQUES FROM THE PAST ASWELL, SO THAT AINT NOTHING NEW....NEXT TIME STOP BEING LOUD ON HERE LIKE YOU RUNNING SHIT, AND LIFT YOUR RIDE

AND ME, I SAID IT TO YOU, NOT ON HERE LIL.


LIFT YOUR RIDE, THATS YOUR MISSION :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 24 2010, 01:47 AM~16392032
> *:wow: like i said at the spot tonight yall keeping the movement alive... keep lowriding.. and to sic... :thumbsup:
> *


i got work to do.. heading to the shop now?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 24 2010, 02:36 AM~16392151
> *i have a kenwood 2 channel 1800 watt amp for sale.. make offer or trade welcome in the inbox..
> *


oo i might jump on that.. my amp took a shit on me last week


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2010, 10:40 AM~16392775
> *SAY BITCH NEXT TIME SAY IT TO MY FACE AND NOT WAIT TIL YOUR BACK HOME ON THE COMPUTER.
> 
> I HAVE ALSO THROWN AWAY TROPHIES AND PLAQUES FROM THE PAST ASWELL, SO THAT AINT NOTHING NEW....NEXT TIME STOP BEING LOUD ON HERE LIKE YOU RUNNING SHIT, AND LIFT YOUR RIDE
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2010, 10:46 AM~16392798
> *oh man
> 
> 
> ...


DO U REALLY WANNA GO THERE BIG DRAWZ :uh:

HAVENT U BEEN DELETED FROM FROM ENOUGH FACEBOOK AND MYSPACE ACCOUNTS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2010, 10:47 AM~16392801
> *oo i might jump on that.. my amp took a shit on me last week
> *


if that falls thru.. i still got this one.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jan 24 2010, 08:40 AM~16392775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmk if u want it ill bring it to the shop if u do fuck boy... :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

WHY I GOTTA BE ALL THIS MAN FIRST OFF I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHY U HAD TO SAY ANYTHING BUT ITS ALL GOOD I LIKE WHEN PPL HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY WHEN ALL WE TRYING TO DO IS SHOW UNITY AND RIDE. THANKS THOUGH I DIDN'T HAVE TO WAIT TILL I GOT HOME TO SAY NOTHING BUT ITS ALL GRAVY SEE ME NEXT TIME I DON'T EBANG HOLLA AT ME IF U GOT A PROBLEM AND WE CAN MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN. 

BUDDHA AKA HE_HATE_ME


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2010, 10:47 AM~16392805
> *:drama:
> *


I THINK THAT SMILEY NEEDS TO BE ALOT BIGGER....TO BE U


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 24 2010, 09:54 AM~16392838
> *WHY I GOTTA BE ALL THIS MAN FIRST OFF I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHY U HAD TO SAY ANYTHING BUT ITS ALL GOOD I LIKE WHEN PPL HAVE SOMETHING TO SAY WHEN ALL WE TRYING TO DO IS SHOW UNITY AND RIDE. THANKS THOUGH I DIDN'T HAVE TO WAIT TILL I GOT HOME TO SAY NOTHING BUT ITS ALL GRAVY SEE ME NEXT TIME I DON'T EBANG HOLLA AT ME IF U GOT A PROBLEM AND WE CAN MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN.
> 
> BUDDHA AKA HE_HATE_ME
> *


first of all i was just giving you a hard time, and fucking with you.....then i come in here and you talking about "gay fool"


we can make it whatever


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 10:57 AM~16392856
> *I THINK THAT SMILEY NEEDS TO BE ALOT BIGGER....TO BE U
> *


probably


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 24 2010, 10:02 AM~16392876
> *first of all i was just giving you a hard time, and fucking with you.....then i come in here and you talking about "gay fool"
> we can make it whatever
> *


OH OK WELL I DON'T KNOW U THAT WELL HOMIE AND ANYBODY WHO KNOWS ME KNOWS IM A REAL RIDER BEEN RIDING FOREVER AND WILL CONTINUE TO RIDE WITH OR WITHOUT HYDROS. I'M NOT A LOUD MOUTH OR A TROUBLE MAKER BUT IM HERE IF ITS A PROBLEM.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'm out.. finna go to church


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 24 2010, 11:22 AM~16392997
> *i'm out.. finna go to church
> *


IM SHUR THEY SAVED U THE WHOLE ROW IN THA BACK.......


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 24 2010, 09:13 AM~16392926
> *OH OK WELL I DON'T KNOW U THAT WELL HOMIE AND ANYBODY WHO KNOWS ME KNOWS IM A REAL RIDER BEEN RIDING FOREVER AND WILL CONTINUE TO RIDE WITH OR WITHOUT HYDROS. I'M NOT A LOUD MOUTH OR A TROUBLE MAKER BUT IM HERE IF ITS A PROBLEM.
> *


KEEP IT COO FELLAZ WE ALL CAN AGREE TO DISAGREE , LETS PUSH THIS LOWRIDIN IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION , WE ALL HAVE PREFRENCES WHEN IT COMES TO RIDAZ, BEING RESPECTFUL IS PRIORITY , ON ANOTHA NOTE STRICTLY RIDAZ CC WILL BE TAKIN ROAD TRIPS THIS SUMMER SO WHEN WE SHOW UP IN THE "H" SHOW US LOVE , SLIM , KENNY ,MICK, YOU FOOZ CAN BE OUR TOUR GUIDES :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 24 2010, 09:54 AM~16392837
> *:wow:
> 
> lmk if u want it ill bring it to the shop if u do fuck boy... :biggrin:
> *


alright.. ***** hook up.. ill give u some crooked lines..

man i fucked some shit up last night.. 

think im a go ahead and re make that mount.. i got a stock a arm for now.. should be done in a lil while


sic


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

damn looks like the cruise was badd ass..clean cars and all


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 24 2010, 11:19 AM~16393398
> *KEEP IT COO FELLAZ WE ALL CAN AGREE TO DISAGREE , LETS PUSH THIS LOWRIDIN IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION , WE ALL HAVE PREFRENCES WHEN IT COMES TO RIDAZ, BEING RESPECTFUL IS PRIORITY , ON ANOTHA NOTE STRICTLY RIDAZ CC WILL BE TAKIN ROAD TRIPS THIS SUMMER SO WHEN WE SHOW UP IN THE "H" SHOW US LOVE , SLIM , KENNY ,MICK, YOU FOOZ CAN BE OUR TOUR GUIDES  :biggrin:
> *



I AGREE HOMIE ALL I'M TRYING TO DO IS GET FOOLS OFF THERE ASS AND MAKE THEM COME TO THE STREETS. I'M A POSITIVE PERSON BUT SOMETIMES CATS JUST SAY THE WRONG SHIT AT THE WRONG TIME BUT I'M GONNA KEEP ON ROLLING HOMIE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:angry: :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 10:10 AM~16392629
> *i finaly got to ride in tha drop......very nice car ride like a caddy.....
> 
> lightin up tha night
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 10:10 AM~16392629
> *i finaly got to ride in tha drop......very nice car ride like a caddy.....
> 
> lightin up tha night
> ...


man it was fkn cold with that top down :run:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airmax_@Jan 24 2010, 02:02 PM~16394240
> *man it was fkn cold with that top down  :run:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Punk ass kids busted the windshield out of my daily anyone got a hook up I need one today! 86 cutlass Thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jan 24 2010, 01:04 PM~16394745
> *Punk ass kids busted the windshield out of my daily anyone got a hook up I need one today! 86 cutlass Thanks
> *


135..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all this cause of one stank ass bolt..

















































thanks everybody who helped me last night, and marcello for the tow home..
im back rollin..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2010, 01:44 PM~16395028
> *all this cause of one stank ass bolt..
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to get my new toy, so i cen get in the mix, it was bad ass last night :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2010, 01:55 PM~16395101
> *cant wait to get my new toy, so i cen get in the mix, it was bad ass last night :biggrin:
> *


last night ur girl told me "she doesnt like riding on big rims she needs a lolo now"... :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Jan 24 2010, 01:47 AM~16391395
> *CLEANING OUT GARAGE!!!
> I HAVE AN 87' CUTTY NOSE $275obo COMPLETE-ILL POST PICs LATER
> SOLD
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2010, 01:55 PM~16395101
> *cant wait to get my new toy, so i cen get in the mix, it was bad ass last night :biggrin:
> *


yea make sure you hook up a welding rig to it..
just in case..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 24 2010, 02:16 PM~16395238
> *last night ur girl told me "she doesnt like riding on big rims she needs a lolo now"... :biggrin:
> *


LOL, YEAH, she been buging me all day with that :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2010, 04:13 PM~16396187
> *LOL, YEAH, she been buging me all day with that :biggrin:
> *


lol..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2010, 04:13 PM~16396187
> *LOL, YEAH, she been buging me all day with that :biggrin:
> *


I know somebody seeling a bucket ass cadi u can buy :0 :0 :run: :x:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 24 2010, 06:31 PM~16396352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big "I" coming soon 2010


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 05:12 PM~16396654
> *big "I" coming soon 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2010, 02:57 AM~16391815
> *great turn out at westhimer, sic car tear in it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i need to move back home


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 05:12 PM~16396654
> *big "I" coming soon 2010
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :run: :run:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

late nite creepin startin to come back....need to hurry up an get my DAILY WHORE on da road.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 07:12 PM~16396654
> *big "I" coming soon 2010
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 05:12 PM~16396654
> *big "I" coming soon 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: my dream car


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 23 2010, 11:57 PM~16391815
> *great turn out at westhimer, sic car tear in it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  I WISH I HAD A STREET CAR!! :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard
:uh: :uh: k paso brown


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 24 2010, 03:44 PM~16395028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 24 2010, 08:15 PM~16398392
> *At least we made it to the spot and got to cruise for a while before that happened.
> :yes:  :run:
> *


tru dat.. just got back from 59.. packed.. but wasnt too crazy.

i left early.. didnt feel like bein at home


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2010, 08:57 PM~16399047
> *tru dat.. just got back from 59.. packed.. but wasnt too crazy.
> 
> i left early.. didnt feel like bein at home
> *


Bitch is stupid packed......ain't no bullshit goin on either.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16399267
> *Bitch is stupid packed......ain't no bullshit goin on either.....
> *


i guess they calmed down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 24 2010, 06:38 PM~16396436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay dios


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16399267
> *Bitch is stupid packed......ain't no bullshit goin on either.....
> *


it was tight, still i think it can get better on sat at westhimer


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

We had about 20 cars out there last night maybe next time it can be 30 and keep growing.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

car needs a new owner!!! ITS FOR SALE... READY TO RIDE SOMEONE COME GET IT!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 24 2010, 10:17 PM~16400097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 24 2010, 11:15 PM~16400069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


G O O D C R U I S E EVERYONE 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 06:12 PM~16396654
> *big "I" coming soon 2010
> 
> 
> ...


damn that motherfucker is clean..:run:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 24 2010, 06:12 PM~16396654
> *big "I" coming soon 2010
> 
> 
> ...


i just noticed that is an ss... i remember there was a topic on the 61 ss on here along time ago...more of a controversy....is it a really rare to find an ss 61? you got any info on this?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 24 2010, 11:42 PM~16401220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 25 2010, 12:43 AM~16401799
> *i just noticed that is an ss... i remember there was a topic on the 61 ss on here along time ago...more of a controversy....is it a really rare to find an ss 61? you got any info on this?
> *


im not the 61 specialist but i think a big block a/c ss 61 convertible is a pretty rare find. i think the ss was a dealer add on option, but wasnt documented? i dont know the details behind that but i know there some grey areas


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2010, 12:17 AM~16401961
> *:wow:
> *


que rollo compita que dice laraza pesada!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jan 25 2010, 05:20 AM~16402382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn.. those came out wayyyy better than the last shoot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16400031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


o great.. pic of a black guy in front of kfc


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2010, 09:47 AM~16402817
> *o great.. pic of a black guy in front of kfc
> *


I didn't even notice the KFC. :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 25 2010, 01:32 AM~16401093
> *damn that motherfucker is clean..:run:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jan 25 2010, 07:20 AM~16402382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 24 2010, 10:15 PM~16400069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, making me think about forgetting saving for a rainy day and start building me a lo-lo.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 25 2010, 10:35 AM~16403058
> *Nice, making me think about forgetting saving for a rainy day and start building me a lo-lo.
> *


you still don't know what happened to that 2dr you had?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 25 2010, 08:55 AM~16403190
> *you still don't know what happened to that 2dr you had?
> *


Spoke to the homeboy's brother in law and he says the ride has been sitting in the guys garage for over a year and needing a repaint, interior, and engine work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jan 25 2010, 11:00 AM~16403227
> *Spoke to the homeboy's brother in law and he says the ride has been sitting in the guys garage for over a year and needing a repaint, interior, and engine work.
> *


he must have torn it up.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2010, 07:05 AM~16402449
> *im not the 61 specialist but i think a big block a/c ss 61 convertible is a pretty rare find. i think the ss was a dealer add on option, but wasnt documented? i dont know the details behind that but i know there some grey areas
> *


  yeah it something about that


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 25 2010, 08:46 AM~16402811
> *:boink:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 25 2010, 06:11 AM~16402467
> *que rollo compita que dice laraza pesada!!!!
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2010, 07:47 AM~16402817
> *o great.. pic of a black guy in front of kfc
> *


Stereotypeowned.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2010, 08:47 AM~16402817
> *o great.. pic of a black guy in front of kfc
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

for sale brand new 34 inch sliding pop up sunroof comes with the inner and outer ring and all the hardware needed to install 350 obo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 25 2010, 12:28 PM~16404421
> *for sale brand new 34 inch sliding pop up sunroof comes with the inner and outer ring and all the hardware needed to install 350 obo
> 
> 
> ...


  i already know whats comming


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

not a problem sic. wish i could stay but i had to go and make some money.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 25 2010, 01:47 PM~16404587
> * i already know whats comming
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

damn, good times :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 25 2010, 11:47 AM~16404587
> * i already know whats comming
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 25 2010, 02:41 PM~16405059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :run:  :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2010, 07:47 AM~16402817
> *o great.. pic of a black guy in front of kfc
> *


 :rofl: i didnt even notice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2010, 08:05 AM~16402449
> *im not the 61 specialist but i think a big block a/c ss 61 convertible is a pretty rare find. i think the ss was a dealer add on option, but wasnt documented? i dont know the details behind that but i know there some grey areas
> *


_In 1961, the Impala SS (Super Sport) was introduced to the market. The SS badge was to become Chevrolet's signature of performance on many models, though it has often been an appearance package only. The Impala's SS package in 1961 was truly a performance package, beginning with the high-performance 348-cubic-inch (5.7 L) V8 engines available with 305 brake horsepower (227 kW), 340 brake horsepower (250 kW), and 350 brake horsepower (260 kW) or the new 409-cubic-inch (6.7 L) V8, which was available with up to 425 brake horsepower (317 kW). The package also included upgraded tires on station wagon wheels, springs, shocks and special sintered metallic brake linings.
Starting in 1962, the Impala SS could be had with any engine available in the Impala, down to the 235-cubic-inch (3.9 L), 135 brake horsepower (101 kW) inline-6. With one exception, from this point until 1969, the SS was an appearance package only, though the heavy-duty parts and big engines could still be ordered. From 1962-on, Super Sports were limited to the hardtop coupe and convertible coupe exclusively. The Super Sport package was known by Regular Production Option (RPO) Z03, from 1962-63, and again in 1968. As mentioned above, 1962-64 Super Sports came with engine-turned aluminum trim, which was replaced by a "blackout" trim strip in '65 which ran under the taillights. "Super Sport" script replaced the "Impala SS" badges in 1965 and 1966. The exception was the Z24 option package available in combination with the standard Z03 Super Sport package._



> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 25 2010, 01:47 PM~16404587
> * i already know whats comming
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16400031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so since saturday night went good, no problems. whats the plan for future? i vote for doing it once a month....any suggestions??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2010, 06:31 PM~16408185
> *so since saturday night went good, no problems.  whats the plan for future? i vote for doing it once a month....any suggestions??
> *



i vote for doin you once a month


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 25 2010, 05:31 PM~16408185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa!
no **** please


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 25 2010, 07:32 PM~16408196
> *i vote for doin you once a month
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 25 2010, 05:32 PM~16408196
> *i vote for doin you once a month
> *


you can ride in the back seat


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale 2500 obo no set up full wrap frame. all it needs its a set up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2010, 09:37 PM~16409649
> *for sale 2500 obo no set up  full wrap frame. all it needs its a set up
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2010, 07:56 PM~16409924
> *:run:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: one more bucket for sale but this one is worth buying :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2010, 07:31 PM~16408185
> *so since saturday night went good, no problems.  whats the plan for future? i vote for doing it once a month....any suggestions??
> *


well just a suggestion,but mardi gras is coming up.. creep over to gtown? 




but don't mind me, i ain't got a ride :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2010, 08:31 PM~16409568
> *you can ride in the back seat
> *



orly?


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 25 2010, 10:09 PM~16410099
> *orly?
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2010, 07:37 PM~16409649
> *for sale 2500 obo no set up  full wrap frame. all it needs its a set up
> 
> 
> ...



trade


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2010, 08:06 PM~16410062
> *well just a suggestion,but mardi gras is coming up..  creep over to gtown?
> but don't mind me, i ain't got a ride  :angry:
> *


everyone better have all there tags and insurance legit..cause all those cops past baybrook area to gtown are assholes..got a ticket for driving to slow...i was wtf!!!! impeding traffic... was on the ticket


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Eric G. (ex-104.9 dj) live mixing on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com til 10pm tonight.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 25 2010, 08:25 PM~16410284
> *trade
> *


WHAT U GOT HOMIE


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKIN 4 A 60,61 OR 62 COMVERTABLE GOT A 08 IMPALA FOR TRADE HIT ME UP IF ANYONE INTERESTED


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

08 IMPALA


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 25 2010, 08:49 PM~16410628
> *08 IMPALA
> 
> 
> ...


ONE AT A TIME BRO.LIKE YOU SAID


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 25 2010, 11:28 AM~16404421
> *for sale brand new 34 inch sliding pop up sunroof comes with the inner and outer ring and all the hardware needed to install 350 obo
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU STILL HAVE THE SUN ROOF


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 25 2010, 09:51 PM~16410648
> *ONE AT A TIME BRO.LIKE YOU SAID
> *


LOL JUST 2 NEW 4 ME I RATHER RIDE IN MY BUCKETS


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

NEED TRIM FOR REAR WINDOWS ON A 84 FLEETWOOD COUPE


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 25 2010, 08:59 PM~16410786
> *LOL JUST 2 NEW 4 ME I RATHER RIDE IN MY BUCKETS
> 
> 
> ...


BUCKETS MY ASSSS


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

MR. ERIKO WAZ UP HOMIE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 25 2010, 10:00 PM~16410798
> *NEED TRIM FOR REAR WINDOWS ON A 84 FLEETWOOD COUPE
> *


the ones for vinyl top or hard top??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

hey!!!!!!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 25 2010, 09:52 PM~16410669
> *DO YOU STILL HAVE THE SUN ROOF
> *


yeah i still got it


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

looks like all of Baytown is in the house :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 25 2010, 09:51 PM~16410648
> *ONE AT A TIME BRO.LIKE YOU SAID
> *


MIGHT LET GO OF MY 62 IMPALA ALSO BUT ONLY FOR THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

24S ON BAGS ALSO HAVE SUM 13X7 RED SPOKES


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 25 2010, 11:06 PM~16410898
> *MR. ERIKO WAZ UP HOMIE
> *


wut up Mr Davis


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

WHAT'S UP BAYTOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing much just getting ready for easter :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 25 2010, 11:29 PM~16411310
> *Nothing much just getting ready for easter :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 25 2010, 10:31 PM~16411371
> *
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

62 IMPALA EATHER WITH THE 24S OR DIS 13X7


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 25 2010, 10:43 PM~16411582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH CASH RIGHT NOW


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 25 2010, 11:45 PM~16411601
> *HOW MUCH CASH RIGHT NOW
> *


SOLD


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16411644
> *SOLD
> *


DAM I WAS GOING 2 GIVE U 20K FOR IT LOL /ARE U INJOYIN THE ZAPIN ROGER CD


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 25 2010, 11:50 PM~16411702
> *DAM I WAS GOING 2 GIVE U 20K FOR IT LOL /ARE U INJOYIN THE ZAPIN ROGER CD
> *


NOT REALY


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 25 2010, 09:11 PM~16410969
> *the ones for vinyl top or hard top??
> *


HARD TOP


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 25 2010, 09:15 PM~16411034
> *yeah i still got it
> *


HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

GOT SUM PARTS FOR CUTLASS N 80S MOMTE CARLO 4SALE IF ANYONE INTERESTED WINDOWS,2 CUTLASS HEADER PANELS,V8 MOTOR CHROME ROCKER MOLDINS,N MUCH MORE OH ALSO SUM CADILLAC CHROME ROCKER MOLDIN USED TO 90 OUT UR LAC JUST HIT ME UP AND ILL SEE IF I GOT WHAT U NEED


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 25 2010, 11:06 PM~16412016
> *HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE
> *


pm'd


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2010, 06:31 PM~16408185
> *so since saturday night went good, no problems.  whats the plan for future? i vote for doing it once a month....any suggestions??
> *


We went to the anime center where all the ricers hangout and talked to the guy that dj's out there and he said we should start coming out there. They do something every third saturday of the month and the cops don't fuck with them. He was real cool and invited us (lowriders) to hang out there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 26 2010, 12:20 AM~16412273
> *We went to the anime center where all the ricers hangout and talked to the guy that dj's out there and he said we should start coming out there. They do something every third saturday of the month and the cops don't fuck with them. He was real cool and invited us (lowriders) to hang out there.
> *


by westheimer @ kirkwood?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2010, 06:37 PM~16409649
> *for sale 2500 obo no set up  full wrap frame. all it needs its a set up
> 
> 
> ...


2500 DELIVERED TO HOUSTON? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2010, 07:06 PM~16410062
> *well just a suggestion,but mardi gras is coming up..  creep over to gtown?
> but don't mind me, i ain't got a ride  :angry:
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2010, 06:37 PM~16409649
> *for sale 2500 obo no set up  full wrap frame. all it needs its a set up
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :rimshot: :run: NEED MORE INFO :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Attn: blk people. Popeye's has special today. .2 piece leg & thigh $1


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:sprint:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FEW OLD PICS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 26 2010, 12:29 AM~16413369
> *2500 DELIVERED TO HOUSTON? :biggrin:
> *


si


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 26 2010, 12:40 PM~16417028
> *FEW OLD PICS
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2010, 11:22 AM~16415193
> *Attn:  blk people.  Popeye's has special today. .2 piece leg & thigh $1
> *


damn i thought they were having an anti-popeyes rally when i drove by. didn't know there was a special going on. :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 25 2010, 11:41 PM~16412556
> *by westheimer @ kirkwood?
> *


Yeah thats the one


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ninja: :sprint:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 26 2010, 10:22 AM~16415193
> *Attn:  blk people.  Popeye's has special today. .2 piece leg & thigh $1
> *


OH SHIT!!!! :sprint:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 26 2010, 05:45 PM~16420278
> *OH SHIT!!!! :sprint:
> *


BUDDAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! wut up my brotha


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Still got a caddy complete 90 header panel with both fenders for $500


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 26 2010, 03:49 PM~16417757
> *Yeah thats the one
> *


5 mins from me..


too bad i dont have a car :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Also got a 1991 cadillac brougham for sale $2500 5.7L


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 26 2010, 06:54 PM~16420382
> *BUDDAH!!!!!!!!!!!!! wut up my brotha
> *


Not much big homie chilling getting ready to start on the new project


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody got some stock lower g-body a arms..
 need some to wrap..
stock uncut.. none that have been in a car with switches


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 26 2010, 12:02 AM~16411937
> *HARD TOP
> *


do you need the vinyl top moldings?


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2010, 07:57 PM~16422248
> *do you need the vinyl top moldings?
> *


I AM TRYING TO GO HARD TOP WITH OUT THE HALF VINYL


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 26 2010, 10:02 PM~16422336
> *I AM TRYING TO GO HARD TOP WITH OUT THE HALF VINYL
> *


so you want the hard top rear glass moldings....?


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2010, 08:05 PM~16422387
> *so you want the hard top rear glass moldings....?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 26 2010, 10:07 PM~16422408
> *YES SIR
> *


i need to look but i think i have a set


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 26 2010, 08:11 PM~16422464
> *i need to look but i think i have a set
> *


IF SO WHATS YOUR PRICE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2010, 07:42 PM~16421994
> *anybody got some stock lower g-body a arms..
> need some to wrap..
> stock uncut..  none that have been in a car with switches
> *


go to the junk yard black boy..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2010, 08:26 PM~16422704
> *go to the junk yard black boy..
> *


dont feel like it..i dont even know if the one by my shop has a g-body in there..
i wanna remake both lowers .. add a spring pocket for more coil..and switch up the chain mounts..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2010, 08:35 PM~16422853
> *dont feel like it..i dont even know if the one by my shop has a g-body in there..
> i wanna remake both lowers .. add  a spring pocket for more coil..and switch up the chain mounts..
> *


wallisville always has gbodies there..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

trade you da slab lambo doozzzz screenz trank bangin errthanggg


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2010, 07:37 PM~16409649
> *for sale 2500 obo no set up  full wrap frame. all it needs its a set up
> 
> 
> ...


trade you da slab lambo doozzzz screenz trank bangin errthanggg


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2010, 08:36 PM~16422873
> *wallisville always has gbodies there..
> *


might go this weekend..


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16412084
> *GOT SUM PARTS  FOR CUTLASS N 80S MOMTE CARLO 4SALE IF ANYONE INTERESTED WINDOWS,2 CUTLASS HEADER PANELS,V8 MOTOR CHROME ROCKER MOLDINS,N MUCH MORE OH ALSO SUM CADILLAC CHROME ROCKER MOLDIN USED TO 90 OUT UR LAC JUST HIT ME UP AND ILL SEE IF I GOT WHAT U NEED
> *


HOW3 MUCH FOR THE DASH??? LOOKS CLEAN..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 26 2010, 08:58 PM~16423204
> *might go this weekend..
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Jan 26 2010, 08:21 PM~16422626
> *IF SO WHATS YOUR PRICE
> *


Oooooh man...don't ask him for a price...hope u got deep pockets....cuz he 1 EXPENSIVE ASS WHITE BOY!!! :0 :0 :x:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 26 2010, 10:17 PM~16423469
> *Oooooh man...don't ask him for a price...hope u got deep pockets....cuz he 1 EXPENSIVE ASS WHITE BOY!!! :0 :0 :x:
> *


quality


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 26 2010, 09:18 PM~16423485
> *quality
> 
> *


Sentimental ass quality :0 :rimshot:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 25 2010, 07:37 PM~16409649
> *for sale 2500 obo no set up  full wrap frame. all it needs its a set up
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE LOOKS LIKE THE ONE THAT "ROOSTER" HOPS IN A TRUUCHA VIDEO. LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

kenwood 9401d 2 ch amp..1800watts make offer...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 26 2010, 11:17 PM~16423469
> *Oooooh man...don't ask him for a price...hope u got deep pockets....cuz he 1 EXPENSIVE ASS WHITE BOY!!! :0 :0 :x:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 26 2010, 05:22 PM~16420771
> *Also got a 1991 cadillac brougham  for sale $2500 5.7L
> 
> 
> ...


SOLLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller+Jan 26 2010, 08:40 PM~16422951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 27 2010, 11:09 AM~16428537
> *:cheesy:
> *


hno:

i got some ideals wey!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

2.cookoff tkts for sale. 

Also chain steering wheel with sentimental value.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 27 2010, 11:28 AM~16428742
> *hno:
> 
> i got some ideals wey!
> *


thats what im talkng about :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2010, 11:28 AM~16428743
> *2.cookoff tkts for sale.
> 
> Also chain steering wheel with sentimental value.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 27 2010, 01:39 PM~16428861
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


Steering wheel sold! Thanks boiler!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2010, 11:51 AM~16428976
> *Steering wheel sold!  Thanks boiler!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 27 2010, 01:53 PM~16429470
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 27 2010, 11:39 AM~16428853
> *thats what im talkng about :biggrin:
> *


mm hmmmmm


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 26 2010, 10:17 PM~16423469
> *Oooooh man...don't ask him for a price...hope u got deep pockets....cuz he 1 EXPENSIVE ASS WHITE BOY!!! :0 :0 :x:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: ................... :biggrin:


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

post more pics


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 27 2010, 03:02 PM~16429548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 08:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too much red, i think..but nice.. 

your old rims?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 07:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 08:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 26 2010, 11:18 PM~16423485
> *quality
> 
> *











you get what you pay for like this guy.......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 26 2010, 06:22 PM~16420771
> *Also got a 1991 cadillac brougham  for sale $2500 5.7L
> 
> 
> ...


Sold and delivered


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 08:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this ride is sick!! :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 27 2010, 10:20 PM~16434475
> *Sold and delivered
> *


its the new cadi king :boink:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2010, 08:22 PM~16434498
> *its the new cadi king :boink:
> *


That what I've been told  
Did look for those parts?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 27 2010, 11:28 AM~16428743
> *2.cookoff tkts for sale.
> 
> *


What team?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Badass car


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2010, 08:19 PM~16434453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 27 2010, 10:27 PM~16434567
> *That what I've been told
> Did look for those parts?
> *


shouldnt i be asking you for parts?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 27 2010, 10:30 PM~16434620
> *What team?
> *


sold.. 

and don't know.. this is all the tickets said on it. and i know continental airlines gave them to us. 


Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo - World Championship Bar-B-Q
Reliant Stadium
Houston, TX
Thu, Feb 25, 2010 05:00 PM
Ticket provides the ticket holder with a free chopped brisket sandwich meal upon presentation of a ticket stub.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2010, 08:36 PM~16434706
> *shouldnt i be asking you for parts?
> *


U can


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2010, 10:19 PM~16434453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for them prices better have came with sum sucky sucky.....im just sayin.....u charge high as jraffpussy :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2010, 08:19 PM~16434453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne....must be nice


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE...RED...ON RED....ON RED...ON MODAFUCKIN RED TURN HEADS!!! :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 27 2010, 10:50 PM~16434878
> *U can
> *


i already have 3 or 4 of what ur sellin :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 10:59 PM~16434998
> *for them prices better have came with sum sucky sucky.....im just sayin.....u charge high as jraffpussy :biggrin:
> *


ill remember that when..................... well you know


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh: :run: :x:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 05:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 27 2010, 12:02 PM~16429548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 08:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damu house!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 27 2010, 11:58 PM~16435750
> *damu house!!!!
> *


Negative homie, LATINKUSTOMS GLHOUSE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Que onda wey!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 27 2010, 11:42 PM~16435547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 27 2010, 09:06 PM~16435110
> *i already have 3 or 4 of what ur sellin :cheesy:
> *


watcha need? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

anybody got any contacts with Smith International?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 MY KINDA RIDA


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 28 2010, 02:33 AM~16437539
> *:wow:  :0 MY KINDA RIDA
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still got accumulators coils and cylinders for sale, going CHEAP,


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 27 2010, 09:42 PM~16435547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16432717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car is fresh, looks good


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 28 2010, 12:29 AM~16436837
> *anybody got any contacts with Smith International?
> *


what you need


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

IM LOOKIN 4 SUM 13X7 ALL CHROME


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

4SALE BRAND NEW ADEL DUMP 350 ALSO MONSTER GREEN 350


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 28 2010, 03:12 PM~16441931
> *what you need
> *


pm sent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 28 2010, 02:16 PM~16441977
> *4SALE BRAND NEW ADEL DUMP 350 ALSO MONSTER GREEN 350
> 
> 
> ...


you know an adex is about 350 or less....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 27 2010, 10:08 PM~16435878
> *Negative homie, LATINKUSTOMS GLHOUSE*





> *!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Que onda wey!
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2010, 04:09 PM~16442471
> *you know an adex is about 350 or less....
> *


make me a offer then


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all these glasshouses posted up..
heres one in the shop gettin painted now


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Got a set of el camino window trims and seals .....not sure if they da same for a monte or cutty....pm if interested.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2010, 07:04 PM~16444782
> *Got a set of el camino window trims and seals .....not sure if they da same for a monte or cutty....pm if interested.
> *


what window trims?? the ones on the bottom by the door? pics?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2010, 07:17 PM~16444909
> *what window trims?? the ones on the bottom by the door? pics?
> *


Yea....dats included also....its a whole set of new trims ands seals...dats all I know....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2010, 07:18 PM~16444923
> *Yea....dats included also....its a whole set of new trims ands seals...dats all I know....
> *


send me a pic of em if u can get it.
i threw away off of my weather striping and trims..
buyin it all new..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2010, 10:00 PM~16445359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh look noe that ***** got that front bumperrrrrr u need


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 28 2010, 08:17 PM~16445578
> *oh look noe that ***** got that front bumperrrrrr u need
> *


Fuck a ***** named front bumper....aerodynamics son...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2010, 10:24 PM~16445647
> *Fuck a ***** named front bumper....aerodynamics son...
> *


learn that at UTI?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 28 2010, 08:32 PM~16445747
> *learn that at UTI?
> *


:yes:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fo sale....bagged on 24s....pm if interested.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2010, 08:00 PM~16445359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u had me fooled for a minute.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2010, 08:00 PM~16445359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2010, 08:58 PM~16446011
> *u had me fooled for a minute.
> *


:happysad:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

63RIVI, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, chore1977, duceoutdaroof, BAYTOWNSLC

any new update pics??


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2010, 07:13 PM~16444321
> *all these glasshouses posted  up..
> heres one in the shop gettin painted now
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 28 2010, 10:04 PM~16446086
> *63RIVI, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, chore1977, duceoutdaroof, BAYTOWNSLC
> 
> any new update pics??
> *


Updates on what?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 28 2010, 10:05 PM~16446894
> *:scrutinize:
> *


  ill post more tommorw.. still in the booth..
gettin ready for the candy patterned roof..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *ROBHDZ02*

you were with us on westimer right??
which ride is yours?


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 28 2010, 10:04 PM~16446086
> *63RIVI, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, chore1977, duceoutdaroof, BAYTOWNSLC
> 
> any new update pics??
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 28 2010, 11:23 PM~16447156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiice... :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 28 2010, 11:37 PM~16447340
> *niiice... :biggrin:
> *


You should drop by the shop and take a look at it. Starting the hood and trunk tomorrow. Going to be rolling for Easter! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

YES SIR I WAS. THIS IS MY RIDE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

theres videos on youtube of you and your boy rollin on da nawfside..


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

WHO US? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the regal and the monte
one of these vids





at 7 mins


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 28 2010, 11:44 PM~16447449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see them bitches at patton and fulton


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2010, 11:11 PM~16446987
> * ill post more tommorw.. still in the booth..
> gettin ready for the candy patterned roof..
> *


red wall is the new thing?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 28 2010, 11:53 PM~16448198
> *red wall is the new thing?
> 
> 
> ...


redwall been around for decades young whipper, just not on lows


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 28 2010, 10:41 PM~16445815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*D.J. ERIC G & D.J. SHORT DOG (ex-104.9 dj's) tonight on tejanohitsradio taking it back to the days of their old Friday night mixshow from 104.9. They'll be spinning nothing but old school & new hip hop hits and more. Starts around 7pm Central time til ???*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2010, 08:12 AM~16449383
> *redwall been around for decades young whipper, just not on lows
> *


true, but they never came in 13s


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 28 2010, 11:53 PM~16448198
> *red wall is the new thing?
> 
> 
> ...



i love my red walls..
car dont even lok right with white walls on it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2010, 09:49 AM~16449707
> *D.J. ERIC G & D.J. SHORT DOG (ex-104.9 dj's) tonight on tejanohitsradio taking it back to the days of their old Friday night mixshow from 104.9.  They'll be spinning nothing but old school & new hip hop hits and more.  Starts around 7pm Central time til ???
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


Got some Houston area Layitlow folks swinging by the station to give shout outs on the mic and check out how Eric G & Short Dog use to mix it iup at 104.9! :cheesy: Party time up in that mug tonight!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2010, 08:33 AM~16449991
> *Got some Houston area Layitlow folks swinging by the station to give shout outs on the mic and check out how Eric G & Short Dog use to mix it iup at 104.9!  :cheesy:  Party time up in that mug tonight!
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 29 2010, 10:40 AM~16450048
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


i didn't know mystery was going to show up after all, puto told me he invited all of his homies to show up. FULL HOUSE??? :cheesy:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2010, 08:46 AM~16450102
> *i didn't know mystery was going to show up after all, puto told me he invited all of his homies to show up.  FULL HOUSE???  :cheesy:
> *



Yea he said he was working late yesterday so he can be there early today.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 29 2010, 10:58 AM~16450208
> *Yea he said he was working late yesterday so he can be there early today.. :cheesy:
> *


you should have told me fool. :buttkick: he'll trip out on the full house. hno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2010, 09:04 AM~16450255
> *you should have told me fool.  :buttkick:  he'll trip out on the full house.  hno:
> *



Lol...... :biggrin: 

Should I bring a few counter top dancers? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 29 2010, 11:08 AM~16450288
> *Lol...... :biggrin:
> 
> Should I bring a few counter top dancers? :0
> *


Why not. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2010, 09:09 AM~16450292
> *Why not.  :biggrin:
> *



K...just make sure the webcams are off!!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:run:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

if houston ever had a hall of fame for lowriders..lets say 5 years from now..who will be in there and why?
























































im bored :run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 29 2010, 02:00 PM~16451747
> *if houston ever had a hall of fame for lowriders..lets say 5 years from now..who will be in there and why?
> im bored :run:
> *


Lonestar, the cats in Latin Kustoms, your ass for giving me $300.00 for a $50.00 sunroof, etc....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 29 2010, 02:00 PM~16451747
> *if houston ever had a hall of fame for lowriders..lets say 5 years from now..who will be in there and why?
> im bored :run:
> *


DEEZZZ NUTTZZZ


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SHOW PALACE TOMORROW NIGHT ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2010, 04:11 PM~16452801
> *SHOW PALACE TOMORROW NIGHT ! ! ! ! !
> *


 :run:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 29 2010, 12:23 AM~16447913
> *the regal and the monte
> one of these vids
> 
> ...


OH THATS MY BROTHER AND ME :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

I'M STUCK AT WORK TIL 8:30 

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 28 2010, 11:43 PM~16447438
> *You should drop by the shop and take a look at it. Starting the hood and trunk tomorrow. Going to be rolling for Easter! :biggrin:
> *


i should of.... and i was by there yesterday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2010, 11:23 PM~16447913
> *the regal and the monte
> one of these vids
> 
> ...


cadillac pimpin and missing the bumper trim :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tune into http://www.tejanohitsradio.com with D.J. Short Dog live in the mix dropping those hip hop hits! Put your requests or shout outs in!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2010, 11:23 PM~16447913
> *the regal and the monte
> one of these vids
> 
> ...


Lucky I ain't got no trans am or maro...ill be fuckin up all da hot spots doing donuts n shit like dat white 1 :happysad: :run: :run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just put my request in :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 29 2010, 09:03 PM~16455456
> *Lucky I ain't got no trans am or maro...ill be fuckin up all da hot spots doing donuts n shit like dat white 1 :happysad: :run: :run:
> *


you can borrow my capala. just don't do burnouts outside broadway wings, or you'll get banned. :rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2010, 09:10 PM~16455538
> *i just put my request in  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

angeles y demonios :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Jan 29 2010, 07:55 PM~16455969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SON DID YOU FALL OFF THE PLANET


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 29 2010, 06:46 PM~16454816
> *I'M STUCK AT WORK TIL 8:30
> 
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 29 2010, 01:00 PM~16451747
> *if houston ever had a hall of fame for lowriders..lets say 5 years from now..who will be in there and why?
> im bored :run:
> *


no


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 27 2010, 01:02 PM~16429548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 30 2010, 01:15 AM~16458667
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :run:
> *


MORE PICS OF THE TATTOOOOOO


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2010, 01:39 AM~16458741
> *MORE PICS OF THE TATTOOOOOO
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy:








Houston.s MANIACOS president la eMe grande 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

going down today...










Event details:
Date: Saturday, Jan. 30
Place: HCC Southeast parking lot
Cost: $5 entry donation
Info: 713-718-7602


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 30 2010, 08:26 AM~16459837
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 30 2010, 11:32 AM~16459880
> *going down today...
> 
> 
> ...


mas frio que la chingada hoy hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 30 2010, 11:26 AM~16459837
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


if you decide to get out, you can make the I into a T


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2010, 10:44 AM~16459959
> *mas frio que la chingada hoy  hno:
> *


i bout to ride my bike there


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2010, 09:45 AM~16459971
> *if you decide to get out, you can make the I into a T
> *


 :happysad: no quitters here homie we ride till we die :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 30 2010, 09:36 AM~16459906
> *:0   :0  :0
> *


  hey tony echame un phonazo i want to go luck at that trcuk fo sale :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SHOW PALACE TONIGHT ! ! ! !


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 10:31 AM~16460328
> *SHOW PALACE TONIGHT ! ! ! !
> *


:0 hope u got ur swine flu shot b4 u go in dat place :x: :x:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 30 2010, 12:08 PM~16460144
> *:happysad: no quitters here homie  we ride till we die :0  :0  :0
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2010, 12:13 PM~16460622
> *:0 hope u got ur swine flu shot b4 u go in dat place :x: :x:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 12:31 PM~16460328
> *SHOW PALACE TONIGHT ! ! ! !
> *


What up Dawg!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 30 2010, 12:58 PM~16460833
> *What up Dawg!
> *



Meeting tonight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got these 12's just put new orings and fresh black paint, 75$


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2010, 04:04 PM~16462131
> *got these 12's just put new orings and fresh black paint, 75$
> 
> 
> ...


obo :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the 12 inch part will probably bring pat out the woodworks... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here u go cali


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 05:17 PM~16462490
> *here u go cali
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 30 2010, 09:26 AM~16459837
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 05:17 PM~16462490
> *here u go cali
> 
> 
> ...


nice and crooked..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 04:17 PM~16462490
> *here u go cali
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 30 2010, 09:32 AM~16459880
> *going down today...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:
told ya!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 06:35 PM~16463048
> *:roflmao:
> told ya!
> *


cant get the damn car out the place , dude out of town :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2010, 06:37 PM~16463066
> *cant get the damn car out the place , dude out of town :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


cool.. as soon as you get it.. bring her on by..
ya boys gone.. thank god..

so no beef, og southside is back!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 08:47 PM~16463126
> *cool.. as soon as you get it.. bring her on by..
> ya boys gone.. thank god..
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 06:47 PM~16463126
> *cool.. as soon as you get it.. bring her on by..
> ya boys gone.. thank god..
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 06:35 PM~16463048
> *:roflmao:
> told ya!
> *


thanx sic u got me another one.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

im upgrading so im selling my subs.. 2 12 inch kick cvr in sealed box.. 220 obo...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 05:17 PM~16462490
> *here u go cali
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne....thought cali woulda put SOOOWOOOOP across da back :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2010, 07:34 PM~16463446
> *Mayne....thought cali woulda put SOOOWOOOOP across da back :ugh:
> *


maybe on the dish of my rims..lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2010, 07:22 PM~16463357
> *im upgrading so im selling my subs.. 2 12 inch kick cvr in sealed box.. 220 obo...
> *


amp? trade?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2010, 05:37 PM~16463066
> *cant get the damn car out the place , dude out of town :angry:  :angry:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


YA ENCONTRASTE ALGO PARA EL DESMADRE!!! :sprint: :run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 30 2010, 07:46 PM~16463540
> *YA ENCONTRASTE ALGO PARA EL DESMADRE!!! :sprint:  :run:
> *


 :yes: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2010, 07:37 PM~16463468
> *maybe on the dish of my rims..lol
> *


in blue


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mayne is cold , puro chocolate con pan!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2010, 07:59 PM~16463620
> *mayne is cold , puro chocolate con pan!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats why im stayin my black ass home.
i was in shop tryin to lay patterns.. fingers got numb


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2010, 07:56 PM~16463602
> *in blue
> *


uhhh no.. :uh:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2010, 08:59 PM~16463620
> *mayne is cold , puro chocolate con pan!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*shit bro we had like 12 inches of snow fuck talking bout a mess...and its cold too like 21degrees rightnow...* :run: :run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jan 30 2010, 09:11 PM~16464086
> *shit bro we had like 12 inches of snow fuck talking bout a mess...and its cold too like  21degrees rightnow... :run:  :run:
> *


lol, shit its like 35 here and we dnt want to go outside for nada :biggrin: 
wrapped in san marcos on lil :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 30 2010, 11:32 AM~16459880
> *going down today...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 30 2010, 10:23 PM~16464178
> *
> *



how come you're not at show palace? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 31 2010, 12:30 AM~16464735
> *how come you're not at show palace? :uh:
> *


I got kids like you foo'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone buy these 12 inch strokes already  :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2010, 10:12 AM~16466747
> *someone buy these 12 inch strokes already    :ugh:
> *


surprised patrick didn't jump on them :ugh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 30 2010, 09:13 PM~16464103
> *lol, shit its like 35 here and we dnt want to go outside for nada :biggrin:
> wrapped in san marcos on lil :biggrin:
> *


q.vo boiler shit i wish it was like 35 overhere is like 15 y nos nevo desde el viernes calleron como 18 pulgadas...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2010, 08:39 AM~16466864
> *surprised patrick didn't jump on them  :ugh:
> *


or swallow em


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 11:01 AM~16466994
> *or swallow em
> *


 :rimshot: :x: :h5:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 31 2010, 08:44 AM~16466891
> *q.vo boiler shit i wish it was like 35 overhere is like 15 y nos nevo desde el viernes calleron como 18 pulgadas...
> *


wacha damn i hate this wether.  :burn: :burn: :burn: 








































:happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 31 2010, 09:12 AM~16466747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya'll are fuggn gay







































but seriously, can i bring them back if i'm not 'satisfied'?

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2010, 08:12 AM~16466747
> *someone buy these 12 inch strokes already    :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , I need sum 14s or 16s :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 31 2010, 10:10 AM~16467419
> *wacha damn i hate this wether.   :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 , y nosotros segun con frio :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 30 2010, 11:30 PM~16464735
> *how come you're not at show palace? :uh:
> *


Shoulda went. My boy D-Jay the manager sat us right next to the stage.Had a great time til my nephew started poppin bottles all over the stage, strippers and bouncers. Got kicked out but it was all good though.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2010, 02:33 PM~16468848
> *Shoulda went. My boy D-Jay the manager sat us right next to the stage.Had a great time til my nephew started poppin bottles all over the stage, strippers and bouncers. Got kicked out but it was all good though.
> *



thugs :uh: 




nah, woulda been cool but the bitch in the garage keeps askin for more money :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 31 2010, 02:35 PM~16468860
> *thugs :uh:
> nah, woulda been cool but the bitch in the garage keeps askin for more money :biggrin:
> *


I know how that goes


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2010, 02:37 PM~16468872
> *I know how that goes
> *



ha tryin to reach your status your majesty :biggrin: 




hey brian seemed to be more interested in me than the strippers last night :ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 31 2010, 02:38 PM~16468881
> *ha tryin to reach your status your majesty :biggrin:
> hey brian seemed to be more interested in me than the strippers last night :ugh:
> *


That boy was havin "flashbacks" with this one girl last night  :biggrin: . But yeah I think he misses you.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2010, 03:33 PM~16468848
> *Shoulda went. My boy D-Jay the manager sat us right next to the stage.Had a great time til my nephew started poppin bottles all over the stage, strippers and bouncers. Got kicked out but it was all good though.
> *


Pics or it didnt happen homie


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 31 2010, 02:47 PM~16468944
> *Pics or it didnt happen homie
> *


Shoulda went :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2010, 02:44 PM~16468926
> *That boy was havin "flashbacks" with this one girl last night    :biggrin:  . But yeah I think he misses you.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2010, 03:49 PM~16468961
> *Shoulda went  :biggrin:
> *


Check your PM bro! uffin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2010, 01:44 PM~16468926
> *That boy was havin "flashbacks" with this one girl last night    :biggrin:  . But yeah I think he misses you.
> *


Ha...I bet I know wich 1.....***** new her whole lifestory last time we went....said he paid her mortgage and light bill acouple of times :0 :0

Waitin till 6a.m for her to come out da room :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2010, 04:32 PM~16469246
> *Ha...I bet I know wich 1.....***** new her whole lifestory last time we went....said he paid her mortgage and light bill acouple of times :0 :0
> 
> Waitin till 6a.m for her to come out da room :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jan 31 2010, 05:26 PM~16469621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


talking shit from safety of a moving car yeah, thats cool. :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2010, 12:19 PM~16468359
> *:0  :0  :0 , y nosotros segun con frio  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: y llo ise un snowman ase rato. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 04:40 PM~16470100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


art, art, art


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 31 2010, 04:52 PM~16470202
> *:biggrin: y llo ise un snowman ase rato. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco+Jan 31 2010, 03:26 PM~16469621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
goin to 59?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 06:40 PM~16470100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 04:40 PM~16470100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 31 2010, 01:35 PM~16468860
> *thugs :uh:
> nah, woulda been cool but the bitch in the garage keeps askin for more money :biggrin:
> *


and they dont have shitters in the parking lot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2010, 03:32 PM~16469246
> *Ha...I bet I know wich 1.....***** new her whole lifestory last time we went....said he paid her mortgage and light bill acouple of times :0 :0
> 
> Waitin till 6a.m for her to come out da room :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


I know the one you're talkin bout , but not her


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 05:18 PM~16470403
> *:rofl:
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


nah, ...maybe next week :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2010, 07:56 PM~16471719
> *nah, ...maybe next week :biggrin:
> *


i got this piston in my car.. ready to see what this peice of shit will do, but this cold weather isnt helpin me charge my batts


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up sic hows the car
      






H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Jan 31 2010, 08:12 PM~16471879
> *waz up sic hows the car
> 
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets
> *


shes sic.. missing half her glossy paint


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Jan 31 2010, 07:45 PM~16471626
> *
> *



Next Time we will take more cars to your car wash. Just let us know.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 08:02 PM~16471786
> *i got this piston in my car.. ready to see what this peice of shit will do, but this cold weather isnt helpin me charge my batts
> *


 :0 :0 , try it try it, try it, :cheesy: .....YEAH, thats why i aint messing with the car right now till march, thats when the shows start


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 03:40 PM~16470100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 31 2010, 08:31 PM~16472111
> *:0  :0 , try it try it, try it,  :cheesy: .....YEAH, thats why i aint messing with the car right now till march, thats when the shows start
> *


i might mess with it tommorow.. im only on 6 batts right now


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

04 silverado bodydropped
DONE DEAL 94 BIG BODY LAC

that name is taken already :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 31 2010, 08:49 PM~16472282
> *04 silverado bodydropped
> DONE DEAL 94 BIG BODY LAC
> 
> ...


o shit.. didnt even notice that...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 31 2010, 07:28 PM~16470939
> *and they dont have shitters in the parking lot!!! :biggrin:
> *


theres no pics, no witnesses, so it never happened
:ugh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2010, 08:52 PM~16472322
> *o shit.. didnt even notice that...
> *


 :dunno: WHERE??:0 WEAKKKK ITS ALL GOOD I CAN FIND A NEW THEME AND IMMA NEED SOME STRIPES,LEAFING,AND PATTERNS SO IMMA GET AT YOU ON THAT TOO :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 31 2010, 09:02 PM~16472469
> *:dunno: WHERE??:0 WEAKKKK ITS ALL GOOD I CAN FIND A NEW THEME AND IMMA NEED SOME STRIPES,LEAFING,AND PATTERNS SO IMMA GET AT YOU ON THAT TOO :0
> *


sittin in our shop right now. re doing the hack job set up that was in it.. dude would of killed himself with them trailing arms it had..

but get at me when u ready


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Mr.Eriko, hoppers4life, ChocolateThriller, INIMITABLE, G-Bodyman 
no te me desesperes!! go things happen to those who wait!!!  ya mero


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:13 PM~16473437
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2010, 10:49 PM~16473846
> *:uh:
> *


Sup *****...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:run: :x: :sprint:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2010, 07:32 AM~16475596
> *:run:  :x:  :sprint:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i have this double din 300 obo :uh: has zip drive hook also..... no nav
281-772-2607


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2010, 12:02 PM~16476504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 31 2010, 10:50 PM~16473861
> *Sup *****...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 1 2010, 10:27 AM~16476710
> *:run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Feb 1 2010, 11:08 AM~16477005
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jan 26 2010, 07:22 PM~16420771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's messed up!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 1 2010, 01:20 PM~16477082
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2010, 12:03 PM~16476510
> *i have this double din 300 obo :uh: has zip drive hook also..... no nav
> 281-772-2607
> 
> ...


THEY NEVER LAST LONG :0 
SOLD SOLD SOLD IT SOLD SOLDIT SOOOOOLLLLLLDDDDDD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2010, 01:08 PM~16477918
> *THEY NEVER LAST LONG :0
> SOLD SOLD SOLD IT SOLD SOLDIT SOOOOOLLLLLLDDDDDD
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2010, 03:12 PM~16477944
> *:0
> *


shit i gotta hustle.....oil pump on the escalade went out ......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 1 2010, 01:20 PM~16478005
> *shit i gotta hustle.....oil pump on the escalade went out ......
> *


 :wow: get yo paper...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 03:47 PM~16479127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: .....glasshouse?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 1 2010, 04:47 PM~16479127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:yes: :yes:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 1 2010, 05:30 PM~16480260
> * :yes:  :yes:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 1 2010, 06:31 PM~16480273
> *:thumbsup:
> *



NOT MINE BRO,JUST LIKE TO SEE MORE OF THEM!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 1 2010, 05:27 PM~16480225
> *:wow: .....glasshouse?
> *


yep..
i think i want one now.. next project..

these roofs are huge compared to g-bodys..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 05:47 PM~16479127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice job Darkness!


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

WHAT HAPPEN SUNDAY THUNDER CATS


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 04:47 PM~16479127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 05:37 PM~16480328
> *yep..
> i think i want one now.. next project..
> 
> ...


Ghouses is da bidnizz :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

LOL jaw


> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2010, 10:40 AM~16477276
> *clean!!!
> will be for sale soon... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nope not this one to clean to get rid of I love this car bout get my 5 th nd grille then hopeing sme ds


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2010, 01:40 PM~16477276
> *clean!!!
> will be for sale soon... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 03:47 PM~16479127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like 70s style


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2010, 08:23 PM~16481637
> *looks like 70s style
> *



70's style porn yeayeah


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 1 2010, 07:35 PM~16481763
> *70's style porn yeayeah
> *


Gay porn? Midget porn?? Anal porn???kiddy porn???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16481763
> *70's style porn yeayeah
> *


with never ending pan' hair looking like farah fawcett's wig between their legs.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 1 2010, 08:44 PM~16481879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeayeah nig


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 1 2010, 07:45 PM~16481901
> *nah nig
> yeayeah nig
> *


:|


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2010, 07:45 PM~16481892
> *with never ending pan' hair looking like farah fawcett's wig between their legs.
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2500 firm no set up no wheels full wrap frame battery wracks still in it.








:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2010, 07:43 PM~16482764
> *2500 firm no set up no wheels full wrap frame battery wracks still in it.
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE U THE 99 HONDA Y UNA FERIA!! IM ON IT HOMIE....  :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Looking for one used Hydraulic motor cheap. Juest need somthing to move a car. PM me a price if you have one.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2010, 03:44 PM~16468926
> *That boy was havin "flashbacks" with this one girl last night    :biggrin:  . But yeah I think he misses you.
> *


_*FLASHBACK*_ :boink: for reals........ :biggrin: 

no pat dont get too happy now :run:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

: hoppers4life, AT1in2009
que rollo homie que hay de nuevo?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 1 2010, 09:59 PM~16482986
> *FLASHBACK :boink: for reals........ :biggrin:
> 
> no pat dont get too happy now :run:
> *



:scrutinize: this depends on what you speak of :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 1 2010, 08:56 PM~16482939
> *GIVE U THE 99 HONDA Y UNA FERIA!! IM ON IT HOMIE....   :biggrin:
> *


SUENA BIEN CUANTA FERIA OFRECES :0 :0 ECHAME UN PM (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 1 2010, 08:57 PM~16482952
> *Looking for one used Hydraulic motor cheap. Juest need somthing to move a car. PM me a price if you have one.
> *


CANT MOVE A CAR WITH A HYDRAULIC MOTOR . CAN U? :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2010, 11:08 PM~16483120
> *CANT MOVE A CAR WITH A HYDRAULIC MOTOR . CAN U?  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


You can move it up and down. :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 1 2010, 09:08 PM~16483137
> *You can move it up and down.  :uh:
> *


IN THAT CASE MIGHT I SUGGEST THE SAUSAGE :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 1 2010, 07:56 PM~16482939
> *GIVE U THE 99 HONDA Y UNA FERIA!! IM ON IT HOMIE....   :biggrin:
> *


get me some closer pictures of the suspension and maybe some of how the rack looks and we'll work something out!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 1 2010, 08:08 PM~16483137
> *You can move it up and down.  :uh:
> *


only if you have hydraulics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 1 2010, 09:10 PM~16483173
> *get me some closer pictures of the suspension and maybe some of how the rack looks and we'll work something out!!
> *


ILL LET U LOOK AT IT YOUR SELF HOPEFULLY NEXT WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

poppa burger  


still fk northside


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

jason, come by the shop, i got a motor for you..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 11:18 PM~16483320
> *jason, come by the shop, i got a motor for you..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 05:47 PM~16479127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 02:47 PM~16479127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS SIC LOL DAMN HOMIE WHEN I MOVE I'M TAKING YOU A CAR SO YOU CAN SHOOT HOMIE (SPRAY) LOVE YOUR PATTERNS. I'M IN SEARCH FOR A CANVAS HERE FIRST. MADD PROPS TO YOU  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16483279
> *poppa burger
> still fk northside
> *


it aint all that they talk all hype about it like it somethign but in my book mediocre


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE+Feb 1 2010, 09:35 PM~16483667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing like shuttle burger..
southside


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nah champ burger is the shiznits mayne


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 1 2010, 10:57 PM~16484075
> *nah champ burger is the shiznits mayne
> *


sounds like might give you teh shiznits


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Feb 1 2010, 11:52 PM~16483995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 use to go there when i was at KBR on clinton dr. good times  



texas hamburger palace got em all beat though.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 1 2010, 04:47 PM~16479127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just don't put no big wheels on it....might have some for sale soon....MIGHT...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 1 2010, 08:13 PM~16481518
> *RAGhouses is da bidnizz :thumbsup:
> *


fixed :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2010, 08:11 PM~16483206
> *ILL LET U LOOK AT IT YOUR SELF HOPEFULLY NEXT WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


let me know as soon as it hits h-town so i can go pick it up!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 1 2010, 11:10 PM~16485093
> *let me know as soon as it hits h-town so i can go pick it up!!
> *


 :uh: it has a ton of weight on it..literally..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 1 2010, 11:15 PM~16485147
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


go to sleep..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 2 2010, 12:16 AM~16485156
> *go to sleep..
> *


yes sir :sprint:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 1 2010, 11:17 PM~16485167
> *yes sir  :sprint:
> *


lol..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 2 2010, 12:13 AM~16485121
> *:uh: it has a ton of weight on it..literally..
> *


Lincoln F350?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2010, 11:22 PM~16485223
> *Lincoln F350?? :biggrin:
> *


f550 :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1581968817.html

CHECK IT OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 1 2010, 10:01 PM~16483014
> *: hoppers4life, AT1in2009
> que rollo homie que hay de nuevo?
> *


 NADA TIRANDO BARRA COMO LE VA HOMIE YA MERO EL HOPPER


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2010, 10:13 PM~16485121
> *:uh: it has a ton of weight on it..literally..
> *


step back cali and let me break them boys off!!! :biggrin:
u hattin already and i dont even have the car at home yet...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 1 2010, 11:38 PM~16485366
> *step back cali and let me break them boys off!!! :biggrin:
> *


  90 +


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 1 2010, 11:38 PM~16485366
> *step back cali and let me break them boys off!!! :biggrin:
> u hattin already and i dont even have the car at home yet...
> *


im not hating i talked to downy about the car last week.. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Feb 1 2010, 10:36 PM~16485355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  MONEY TALKS.... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 1 2010, 11:43 PM~16485404
> *esperando que se pase este frio porque las pilas no duran ahorita
> 
> :0  HOUSTON WE HAVE A BIG PROBLEM :biggrin:
> ...


yea imma pass on it after he gave me the 411 on it...  good price for a legendary hopper


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 1 2010, 10:54 PM~16484026
> *thanks homie..hit me up..
> 
> nothing like shuttle burger..
> ...


Mr. Char Burger on Telephone


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2010, 11:38 PM~16485373
> *  90 +
> *


 :0 , i want to hop against it, i soon as it gets here :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16482764
> *2500 firm no set up no wheels full wrap frame battery wracks still in it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2010, 11:13 PM~16485121
> *:uh: it has a ton of weight on it..literally..
> *


Wat type of weight u talkin .......let's buy and ship to da east if it got da good weight :0 :0 :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 2 2010, 12:05 AM~16484198
> *sounds like might give you teh shiznits
> 
> 
> *


Pat always has the shiznits and we've all seen the pics in the h-town thread!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 2 2010, 02:11 AM~16486145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sewer lids :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 2 2010, 12:56 AM~16484929
> *looks good sic
> 
> just don't put no big wheels on it....might have some for sale soon....MIGHT...
> *


beetch i already asked you for some. I got 1st dibs. :buttkick:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2010, 10:05 AM~16487483
> *beetch i already asked you for some.  I got 1st dibs.  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 2 2010, 11:10 AM~16487519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 2 2010, 08:21 AM~16487173
> *naw he got a shop and ur in the backyard..its not fair  :uh:
> sewer lids  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a brand new complete CCE piston pump for sale - $500










Also have a used LA square - $80


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 2 2010, 08:21 AM~16487173
> *naw he got a shop and ur in the backyard..its not fair  :uh:
> sewer lids  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB OF HOUSTON TEXAS WAS STARTED 02/02/2002 BY MANDO "GOOFY" HERNANDEZ. EMPIRE IS A GROUP OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS WHO ARE DEDICATED TO THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE.WE ARE MOVITED TO BE A STRONG CLUB IN THE HOUSTON AREA AND WE TAKE PRIDE IN ARE RIDES. WE ARE ALSO PROUD MEMBERS OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL. IF ITS A CAR SHOW,HANG OUT,CHARITY EVENT OR PICNIC WE WILL ALWAYS BE THERE TO SUPPORT AND REPRESENT OUR EMPIRE...*



*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO MY CLUB!!!!!*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 11:33 AM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 11:33 AM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 01:33 PM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 12:33 PM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 2 2010, 01:36 PM~16489653
> *
> *


hell yeah i love this club


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 11:33 AM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah i love this club


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 12:33 PM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when & where the aniversary party @...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2010, 02:26 PM~16490139
> *when & where the aniversary party @...
> *


HAMS CASTLE...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 03:38 PM~16490258
> *HAMS  CASTLE...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 01:33 PM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: for them Empire boys!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 11:33 AM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 02:38 PM~16490258
> *HAMS  CASTLE...
> *


thats right down the street


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2010, 04:58 PM~16491051
> *thats right down the street
> *


yes sir!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a lil scrolling.. dont do this style much, but im learning it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 2 2010, 04:07 PM~16491147
> *yes sir!
> *


see you tomorrow :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2010, 05:20 PM~16491281
> *see you tomorrow  :uh:
> *


yes sir!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2010, 03:58 PM~16491051
> *thats right down the street
> *


HOLLA... AND WATCHING THE UFC FIGHT THAT NIGHT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2010, 05:19 PM~16491272
> *a lil scrolling.. dont do this style much, but im learning it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

looking for sum 14s wires with accessories, chinas or whatever, :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2010, 05:38 PM~16491438
> *looking for sum 14s wires with accessories, chinas or whatever,  :biggrin:
> *


baller talk


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

99 Lincoln Navigator customized 126k miles - runs great - garage kept - tinted - custom air intake - custom exhaust - windows - billet grille - hid headlights 

24 inch Dub Esinem 295/30/24 TOYO tires 
lambo doors - gt factory 
custom airbag setup - equipped with 4 contitech bags 1/2" copper lines comes with 2 nitrogen tanks - top of the line valves rated at 450psi - custom 4 link rearend setup - custom made fuel cell - 2 switches front/back only - customized suspension to lay frame - scrape plates. 
3 jl audio w6 in custom built fiberglass box 
2 jl audio amps 1st - 1000 watt mono d-class 2nd - 500 watt 
pioneer headunit/dvd player 
9 screens throughout interior. 
complete custom interior Louis Vuitton and suede 
custom painted plastic pieces throughout interior 
white paint w/ custom pinstripe and silverleafing done by Angelo from California. 

ASKING $17,500 OBO SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY POSS TRADES FOR SOMETHING WORTH EQUAL VALUE.* PM McHam*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 2 2010, 04:39 PM~16491445
> *baller talk
> *


prefer chines since i have bad INTENTIONS for them :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 04:49 PM~16491544
> *99 Lincoln Navigator customized 126k miles - runs great - garage kept - tinted - custom air intake - custom exhaust - windows - billet grille - hid headlights
> 
> 24 inch Dub Esinem 295/30/24 TOYO tires
> ...


17.5 K is cheap, i bet he spent double or more the amount


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOOKIN FOR A PROJECT CAR FROM 59 TO 64 2 DOORS ONLY, 5 GS IN HAND THANX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up moneymaker weres the cervesa
       


H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Feb 2 2010, 06:12 PM~16492394
> *waz up moneymaker weres the cervesa
> 
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets
> *


ME ESTOY ECHANDO UNAS CORONITAS AQUI EN EL SHOP


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

dam**it 
         


H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 11:33 AM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...




















































































































with 4 more rides fixing to come out later this yr.. 85 fleetwood,94 fleetwood,ls el camino and ls monte carlo
WE WILL CONTINUE TO LOWRIDE AND KEEP THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE IN HTOWN..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 01:33 PM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 2 2010, 07:07 PM~16492331
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOOKIN FOR A PROJECT CAR  FROM 59 TO 64 2 DOORS ONLY,                      5 GS IN HAND THANX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


last minute customs has a 63 dont know how much


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 07:18 PM~16493227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The 85 would look good with a 90 front clip that I have for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 07:18 PM~16493227
> * WE WILL CONTINUE TO LOWRIDE AND KEEP THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE IN HTOWN..
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

lookin for some clean opera lights for a 80-85 rwd fleetwood..does not have to work, but needs to be clean..


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 12:33 PM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...




  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Angeles y demonios Baytown 281 c c
coming soon


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Feb 2 2010, 08:20 PM~16493952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut up my brother....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 04:30 PM~16491369
> *HOLLA...  AND WATCHING THE UFC FIGHT THAT NIGHT
> *


poker night after wards ? ham?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 1 2010, 09:57 PM~16484075
> *nah champ burger is the shiznits mayne
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 2 2010, 10:38 PM~16494904
> *:thumbsup:
> *



if a fat guy says someplace is good eatin, ya'll need to take a listen :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 01:33 PM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 3 2010, 12:06 AM~16495235
> *if a fat guy says someplace is good eatin, ya'll need to take a listen :roflmao:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 2 2010, 10:06 PM~16495235
> *if a fat guy says someplace is good eatin, ya'll need to take a listen :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 12:33 PM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 3 2010, 12:06 AM~16495235
> *if a fat guy says someplace is good eatin, ya'll need to take a listen :roflmao:
> *


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 09:18 PM~16493227
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Man! that orange truck reminds me of the first lowrider i ever built back in 97.Nice rides!


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 02:38 PM~16490258
> *HAMS  CASTLE...
> *


 :0 
 
:biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2010, 04:58 PM~16491648
> *17.5 K is cheap, i bet he spent double or more the amount
> *


$6,500 on bags... $4,500 on wheels and tires


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2010, 09:29 PM~16494801
> *poker night after wards ? ham?
> *


Im down for some poker! come on through
Im all in on the first hand! i just got my new poker table and personalized chip set too!!! :0


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 31 2010, 09:30 PM~16472089
> *Next Time we will take more cars to your car wash. Just let us know.
> *


THANKS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 1 2010, 11:13 PM~16485121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drama: :drama:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 2 2010, 10:59 PM~16496016
> *Im down for some poker! come on through
> Im all in on the first hand! i just got my new poker table and personalized chip set too!!!  :0
> *


chipnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 2 2010, 10:56 PM~16495975
> *$6,500 on bags... $4,500 on wheels and tires
> 
> *


and thats just bags and wheels :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Feb 3 2010, 01:50 AM~16496535
> *THANKS          :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH MAAN LET US KNOW :twak:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 3 2010, 12:51 AM~16496929
> *at least is all complete ac blowing, original engine , front and rear bumpers ohh and its on 13ssssssssssssssssss: :0  :0
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 3 2010, 01:51 AM~16496929
> *at least is all complete ac blowing, original engine , front and rear bumpers ohh and its on 13ssssssssssssssssss: :0  :0
> :drama:  :drama:
> *



Do I sence some sneak dissin? :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Seeking a designer/engineer for bw-8/westheimer engineering firm. Must be proficient in subsea design, piping design & also knowledged in using Inventor program. Email resumes to [email protected] to be forwarded to the firm. Pay salary varies depending on experience, up to 70 grand/yr.

*IF YOU ARE A FK UP AND PARTY ALL THE TIME + HAVE A HISTORY OF NOT SHOWING UP AT WORK OR CONSTANTLY SHOWING UP LATE, DON'T SEND SH!T, NOT PLANNING TO BURN A BRIDGE WITH AN ENGINEERING FIRM OVER B.S. LIKE THAT. YOU'RE PREVIOUS EMPLOYERS WILL BE CONTACTED IF YOU MEET REQUIREMENTS.*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2010, 10:57 AM~16499383
> *Seeking a designer/engineer for bw-8/westheimer engineering firm.  Must be proficient in subsea design, piping design & also knowledged in using Inventor program.  Email resumes to [email protected] to be forwarded to the firm.  Pay salary varies depending on experience, up to 70 grand/yr.
> 
> IF YOU ARE A FK UP AND PARTY ALL THE TIME + HAVE A HISTORY OF NOT SHOWING UP AT WORK OR CONSTANTLY SHOWING UP LATE, DON'T SEND SH!T, NOT PLANNING TO BURN A BRIDGE WITH AN ENGINEERING FIRM OVER B.S. LIKE THAT.  YOU'RE PREVIOUS EMPLOYERS WILL BE CONTACTED IF YOU MEET REQUIREMENTS.
> *


i dont have exp but i can learn fast :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck my previous employer!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2010, 01:07 PM~16499472
> *i dont have exp but i can learn fast  :biggrin:
> *


They don't want to train people. Hell I brought up about some guys taking drafting courses and they shot that down quick.  I found one potential who is set up for interviewing Monday morning.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2010, 01:38 PM~16499693
> *They don't want to train people.  Hell I brought up about some guys taking drafting courses and they shot that down quick.    I found one potential who is set up for interviewing Monday morning.
> *


just bring in roberto g, tell em he's your son.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2010, 02:03 PM~16499899
> *just bring in roberto g, tell em he's your son.
> *


nYet! Found someone who they will interview/hire on Monday. Was worth a shot posting that here but when Roberto-G is referred it went to crap.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: 



































































































:wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2010, 01:32 PM~16500464
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


all ugly


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2010, 02:10 PM~16500816
> *all ugly
> *


X2
this how a 57 should look like


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2010, 02:32 PM~16500464
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


link


found it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 3 2010, 02:10 PM~16500816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: BOTH YALL UGLY.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 3 2010, 02:36 PM~16501045
> *:uh: BOTH YALL UGLY.
> *


LOL, edwin valero vs antonio demarco this sat on showtime, u dnt want to miss that fight again :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 09:26 PM~16494029
> *wut up my brother....
> *



 puro work, nothing but 14 and 16 hrs since the last week of dec,,
but its cool more money the better


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:cheesy: 

done
time for 8 coats of that wet wet..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2010, 03:59 PM~16502468
> *:cheesy:
> 
> done
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still got 12 inch cylinders, need GONE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 3 2010, 01:07 PM~16499477
> *fuck my previous employer!!
> *


but when u think about it......your really gettin tha dick


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2010, 09:51 PM~16506359
> *but when u think about it......your really gettin tha dick
> *


***** ain't get caught wity his hand in the cookie jar.......fat ass got caught stealing da whole cookie jar :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rimshot: :x:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2010, 12:02 AM~16506550
> ****** ain't get caught wity his hand in the cookie jar.......fat ass got caught stealing da whole cookie jar :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rimshot: :x:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 2 2010, 11:51 PM~16496929
> *at least is all complete ac blowing, original engine , front and rear bumpers ohh and its on 13ssssssssssssssssss: :0  :0
> :drama:  :drama:
> *



SO WHEN IS MY CAR GONNA GET HERE!! :cheesy: :dunno: :banghead: :run: 
IM READY TO PUT IT ON DA STREET!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2010, 08:12 PM~16504055
> *still got 12 inch cylinders, need GONE
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16506765
> *SO WHEN IS MY CAR GONNA GET HERE!! :cheesy:  :dunno:  :banghead:  :run:
> IM READY TO PUT IT ON DA STREET!!
> *


looking for a transporter now :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

21 members are celebrating their birthday today
EnchantedDrmzCEO(27), indyzmosthated(31), *texasgold(32), *ROLLIN LUXURY(23),


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2010, 04:59 PM~16502468
> *:cheesy:
> 
> done
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

14s wires??? anybody


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2010, 09:38 AM~16509887
> *14s wires??? anybody
> *


 :wow: WATCHU GOT UP UR SLEEVE FUCKER :nicoderm: :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 4 2010, 01:55 AM~16508320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2010, 10:02 AM~16510139
> *:wow: WATCHU GOT UP UR SLEEVE FUCKER  :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2010, 10:05 AM~16510173
> *:biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2010, 10:07 AM~16510195
> *PICS!!!!!!!
> *


just hope peps dnt get butthurt when i pull up on the streets ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2010, 10:18 AM~16510303
> *just hope peps dnt get butthurt when i pull up on the streets ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

[/size].























































ill even throw in the fifth wheel.sorry bout the quality camara phone pix
:wow: :wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2010, 12:57 PM~16511690
> *[/size].
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 4 2010, 02:02 PM~16512315
> *nice homie.
> *


Shit..I wish it was mine...its 4 sale tho. :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 4 2010, 03:55 AM~16508320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2010, 02:05 PM~16512348
> *Shit..I wish it was mine...its 4 sale tho.  :0
> *


i thought u bought it i saw it on vehicles thread.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 4 2010, 02:17 PM~16512462
> *i thought u bought it i saw it on vehicles thread.
> *


shit...i couldnt afford 1 pulley from dat car :happysad:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2010, 11:04 AM~16510160
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 4 2010, 01:55 AM~16508320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL FUNNY U PIECE OF SHIT :uh: ...U ONLY WISH U HAD MY GOOD LOOKS....I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY FACE..  75% OF YOU OFF TOPIC FUCKS ARE A BUNCH OF RETARDED LOOKING LOSERS...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 4 2010, 10:04 AM~16510160
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** I KNOW YOU AINT LAUGHING....TUBA BOY,PUCKER UP LIP PHOTO TAKING ASS..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 4 2010, 02:10 PM~16512393
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: CHILD PLEASE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Feb 4 2010, 04:16 PM~16513626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :uh: SOMEBODYS A LIL MAD...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

took this pic a couple days ago....everyday lowriding










the homie Joe from *RO*, and myself *Individuals *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 4 2010, 07:00 PM~16515156
> *took this pic a couple days ago....everyday lowriding
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 4 2010, 05:16 PM~16513626
> *REAL FUNNY U PIECE OF SHIT  :uh: ...U ONLY WISH U HAD MY GOOD LOOKS....I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY FACE..   75% OF YOU OFF TOPIC FUCKS ARE A BUNCH OF RETARDED LOOKING LOSERS...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Feb 4 2010, 08:37 PM~16516076
> *:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 3 2010, 10:13 PM~16507390
> *looking for a transporter now  :cheesy:
> *


 :worship: :banghead: NEED TO HURRY UP!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2010, 10:11 PM~16516559
> *:uh:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2010, 12:33 PM~16488618
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 NICE SPEECH.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

I NEED SOLENOIDS...WHO HAS SOME....NEED 5...GET AT ME ASAP...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

green walls :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2010, 01:56 AM~16518747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

nice...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Does anyone have a set of knock off adaptors they want 2 sell? need a set for 87 monte carlo.pm me if you got some.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 5 2010, 01:17 AM~16519132
> *green walls  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: i like dis!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Feb 4 2010, 02:55 AM~16508320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEEEZZZZZ NUUTTTZZZ...

HAHAHA HAD TO GET YOU HOMIE!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2010, 05:46 PM~16524846
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: i like dis!!!!!!!!
> *


get your parts yet?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

reclear

























































man hold up.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 5 2010, 04:57 PM~16524989
> *get your parts yet?
> *


:nosad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2010, 05:33 PM~16525318
> *:nosad:
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 5 2010, 07:04 PM~16525056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Feb 4 2010, 11:29 PM~16518979
> *I NEED SOLENOIDS...WHO HAS SOME....NEED 5...GET AT ME ASAP...
> *












GOT THEM!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 5 2010, 10:09 PM~16528100
> *
> *


avitar :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2010, 04:11 AM~16529875
> *avitar :uh:
> *


what's wrong with it?!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this topic is dead :uh: 


one of the best pics i've seen on lil IMO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 6 2010, 10:38 AM~16531300
> *this topic is dead  :uh:
> one of the best pics i've seen on lil IMO
> 
> ...


The pic of a ****** crotch is ur favorite hu :ugh: :massssspuuutttooooo:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2010, 11:45 AM~16531356
> *The pic of a ****** crotch is ur favorite hu :ugh: :massssspuuutttooooo:
> *


:burn:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Feb 6 2010, 12:38 PM~16531300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2010, 01:44 PM~16531717
> *:ugh:
> x2
> *


When you are 3 foot tall thats what you see al day so it makes sense for him to like the picture.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 6 2010, 12:46 PM~16532129
> *When you are 3 foot tall thats what you see al day so it makes sense for him to like the picture.
> *


Familiar scenery for his half a body having ass.... lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

yall ****** gay


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 6 2010, 12:54 PM~16532180
> *yall ****** gay
> *


Says the guy who likes crotch pics :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2010, 03:27 PM~16532392
> *Says the guy who likes crotch pics :uh:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 6 2010, 02:54 PM~16532180
> *yall ****** gay
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Feb 5 2010, 04:37 PM~16524735
> *Does anyone have a set of knock off adaptors they want 2 sell? need a set for 87 monte carlo.pm me if you got some.
> *


JUST THE ADAPTERS BUT NO SPINNER..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 6 2010, 10:38 AM~16531300
> *this topic is dead  :uh:
> one of the best pics i've seen on lil IMO
> 
> ...


u trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

he short, he trips, don't fall far.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 6 2010, 08:17 PM~16534706
> *he short, he trips, don't fall far.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2010, 01:11 AM~16529875
> *avitar :uh:
> *


road trip!!! :0 :biggrin: lets head out early wuey... :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 6 2010, 10:45 PM~16536564
> *road trip!!! :0  :biggrin: lets head out early wuey... :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


sshhhh


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez will be cruising Westhiemer on the 20th. Roll call for the rest of the riders that will be out that night.


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

WE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

PINK WALLS :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

one of the 1st cars ive seen with them colored


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 6 2010, 11:34 PM~16537042
> *Houston Stylez will be cruising Westhiemer on the 20th. Roll call for the rest of the riders that will be out that night.
> *


im down


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Weres da super bowl party gon be at???? :cheesy: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2010, 12:36 PM~16540010
> *Weres da super bowl party gon be at???? :cheesy: :dunno:
> *


working son, already clocked 5 hr ot


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 12:36 PM~16540014
> *working son, already clocked 5 hr ot
> *


Work on superbowlsunday= :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2010, 12:43 PM~16540057
> *Work on superbowlsunday= :thumbsdown:
> *


i dont give a fuck about a bunch of men in tights fuck sports


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Feb 4 2010, 09:00 PM~16515156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2010, 02:43 PM~16540057
> *Work on superbowlsunday= :thumbsdown:
> *


i'm off today.. but then again i'm off everyday now.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 6 2010, 11:34 PM~16537042
> *Houston Stylez will be cruising Westhiemer on the 20th. Roll call for the rest of the riders that will be out that night.
> *



:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 6 2010, 11:34 PM~16537042
> *Houston Stylez will be cruising Westhiemer on the 20th. Roll call for the rest of the riders that will be out that night.
> *


I WILL BE DEFINETLY THERE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 12:45 PM~16540073
> *i dont give a fuck about a bunch of men in tights fuck sports
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TRUE


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 12:45 PM~16540073
> *i dont give a fuck about a bunch of men in tights fuck sports
> *


but those cheerleaders sure look good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 05:20 PM~16541121
> *I WILL BE DEFINETLY THERE!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> I WILL BE DEFINETLY THERE!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 7 2010, 03:49 PM~16541297
> *but those cheerleaders sure look good
> *


. Cuales cheerleaders 713lowriderboy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 7 2010, 04:47 PM~16541630
> *.        Cuales cheerleaders 713lowriderboy
> *


 :0 :0 
soldo cahutes :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 7 2010, 04:47 PM~16541630
> *.        Cuales cheerleaders 713lowriderboy
> *


hay guey :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 6 2010, 10:45 PM~16536564
> *road trip!!! :0  :biggrin: lets head out early wuey... :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


How the fuck you going to bring the magnet to houston. You can't bring it. on 18wheeler Because the load is going to be over weight. Lol


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 04:49 PM~16541643
> *hay guey :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol no les muebas lol no se bayan amargar lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 03:20 PM~16541121
> *I WILL BE DEFINETLY THERE!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 05:06 PM~16541721
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 7 2010, 05:00 PM~16541700
> *Lol no les muebas lol no se bayan amargar lol
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 02:45 PM~16540073
> *i dont give a fuck about a bunch of men in tights fuck sports
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 05:08 PM~16541728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks like a nice car, a virgin too :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 7 2010, 03:20 PM~16541121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 05:12 PM~16541754
> *looks like a nice car, a virgin too  :biggrin:
> *


car is straight, dnt know about the red lines but its a very good car to start


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 7 2010, 05:13 PM~16541764
> *nice come up...
> +1
> *


thanks way


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 07:13 PM~16541766
> *car is straight, dnt know about the red lines but its a very good car to start
> *


se mira bien chido chido chido!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 05:14 PM~16541772
> *se mira bien chido chido chido!
> *


si senor, nomas le falta el autozone special :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 07:16 PM~16541780
> *si senor, nomas le falta el autozone special :biggrin:
> *


ay guey!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 07:13 PM~16541766
> *car is straight, dnt know about the red lines but its a very good car to start
> *


sic will probably have a valentines special you get get in on.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 12 inch kicker cvr in sealed box (220 obo), hiphonics d class 1 channel 1200 watt amp(175 obo) for sale..less than a month old..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 7 2010, 03:54 PM~16541671
> *How the fuck you going to bring the magnet to houston. You can't bring it.  on 18wheeler Because the load is going to be over weight. Lol
> *


YA VERAS Y YA SABES QUIEN ES LA PRIMERA VICTIMA....
"EL CAZADOR" VA ANDAR BRAVO!!!
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 01:45 PM~16540073
> *i dont give a fuck about a bunch of men in tights fuck sports
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 7 2010, 06:20 PM~16542095
> *YA VERAS Y YA SABES QUIEN ES LA PRIMERA VICTIMA....
> "EL CAZADOR" VA ANDAR BRAVO!!!
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


Lol. Por la jente anda diciendo que es southside killer. O es puro pedo


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 7 2010, 07:11 PM~16542443
> *Lol. Por la jente anda diciendo que es southside killer.  O es puro pedo
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 7 2010, 06:11 PM~16542443
> *Lol. Por la jente anda diciendo que es southside killer.  O es puro pedo
> *


POR AHI DICEN QUE YA LLEGO EL SOUTHSIDE KILLER!!! :rimshot: :ninja: :run:
PIC COMING SOON....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 7 2010, 07:52 PM~16542788
> *POR AHI DICEN QUE YA LLEGO EL SOUTHSIDE KILLER!!! :rimshot:  :ninja:  :run:
> PIC COMING SOON....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 7 2010, 09:52 PM~16542788
> *POR AHI DICEN QUE YA LLEGO EL SOUTHSIDE KILLER!!! :rimshot:  :ninja:  :run:
> PIC COMING SOON....
> *


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 04:20 PM~16541121
> *I WILL BE DEFINETLY THERE!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  very nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD.

-isaiah 54:17-


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, flakes23, BAYTOWNSLC, streetshow, rug442, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
DAMN SLIM ARE U WRITTING A LOVE LETTER OR WAT???? :biggrin: U BEEN REPLYIN FOR A WHILE NOW!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 7 2010, 07:31 PM~16543351
> *No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD.
> 
> -isaiah 54:17-
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 7 2010, 08:31 PM~16543351
> *No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD.
> 
> -isaiah 54:17-
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life
:rimshot: :rimshot: :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 7 2010, 08:21 PM~16543209
> * very nice
> *


thanks homie


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 02:20 PM~16541121
> *I WILL BE DEFINETLY THERE!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS)+
:uh: :uh: :uh: chippnn :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

took the ls for a ride a while ago, MAYNE IT FELT GOOD, riding back to the streets in a lowlow :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 07:44 PM~16543514
> *took the ls for a ride a while ago, MAYNE IT FELT GOOD, riding back to the streets in a lowlow :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 08:44 PM~16543514
> *took the ls for a ride a while ago, MAYNE IT FELT GOOD, riding back to the streets in a lowlow :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


donate the system to me, ill wash the dually and cut your grass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 7 2010, 10:31 PM~16543351
> *No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD.
> 
> -isaiah 54:17-
> ...


i found jesus *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16543541
> *donate the system to me, ill wash the dually and cut your grass
> *


i got a system for u :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2010, 08:47 PM~16543571
> *i found jesus *****
> *


 :loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16543541
> *donate the system to me, ill wash the dually and cut your grass
> *


lol, havnt even look at them , will check them out tomorrow, will try them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 7 2010, 08:48 PM~16543584
> *i got a system for u  :happysad:
> *


im broke...do u finance i got good credit :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 7 2010, 08:44 PM~16543512
> *CHOCHI (LOCOS)+
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: chippnn  :wow:
> *


 :nono: eso es lo que tu piesas :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 08:50 PM~16543606
> *im broke...do u finance i got good credit  :biggrin:
> *


whats credit??? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 7 2010, 08:45 PM~16543539
> *:uh:  :uh:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: , i should get the candy cutty this week


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 7 2010, 08:51 PM~16543610
> *:nono: eso es lo que tu piesas  :0
> *


ya no te reportas con la raza :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 10:49 PM~16543588
> *:loco:
> *


seriously, had a spiritual moment/awakening the other day.. and not with a hot wing.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 7 2010, 08:51 PM~16543610
> *:nono: eso es lo que tu piesas  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wave: :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2010, 08:53 PM~16543641
> *seriously, had a spiritual moment/awakening the other day.. and not with a hot wing.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 7 2010, 08:52 PM~16543638
> *ya no te reportas con la raza  :twak:  :twak:
> *


que ay de nuebo :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 08:54 PM~16543659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 10:54 PM~16543659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im gonna pray for you :angel:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 07:51 PM~16543624
> *:uh: , i should get the candy cutty this week
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2010, 08:55 PM~16543675
> *im gonna pray for you  :angel:
> *


its a little too late to write off church donations for last year :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 10:57 PM~16543705
> *its a little too late to write off church donations for last year  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


son of a bitch!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 08:57 PM~16543705
> *its a little too late to write off church donations for last year  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


u know taxes :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me.. anybody know good tax preparer? obama owes me big this year.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2010, 07:55 PM~16543675
> *im gonna pray for you  :angel:
> *


AMEN BROTHER DEVIOUS!!! :worship:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 7 2010, 08:54 PM~16543661
> *que ay de nuebo :wow:
> *


yo namas chipnnn


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2010, 08:55 PM~16543675
> *im gonna pray for you  :angel:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

jesus has filled a void in my life, i didn't know existed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 7 2010, 10:50 PM~16543606
> *im broke...do u finance i got good credit  :biggrin:
> *


i still got that amp. can do a payment plan.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 7 2010, 05:31 PM~16541858
> *2 12 inch kicker cvr in sealed box (220 obo), hiphonics d class 1 channel 1200 watt amp(175 obo) for sale..less than a month old..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boiler Auto Sales_@Feb 7 2010, 10:51 PM~16543624
> *:uh: , i should get the candy cutty this week
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2010, 02:20 PM~16540741
> *i'm off today.. but then again i'm off everyday now.
> *


laid off again?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2010, 09:03 PM~16543792
> *jesus has filled a void in my life, i didn't know existed.  :thumbsup:
> *


Wat? U tripped and fell and seen ur dick for the 1st time???? Actually verified it existed hu??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 7 2010, 11:50 PM~16544328
> *laid off again?
> *


naw, more liked i quit. and got escorted out by security after i told boss she was a bulldog ****. pretty sure i burnt bridge there. :ugh: after 14 years with the company. :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 7 2010, 11:56 PM~16544397
> *naw, more liked i quit.  and got escorted out by security after i told boss she was a bulldog ****.    pretty sure i burnt bridge there.    :ugh:  after 14 years with the company.  :tears:
> *


you ought to go back and eat her pussy. :ugh: or strap on rubber dildo???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck american express!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big-Tymer, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, rug442

man, ole short dog asked me if it was safe to invite you over to our neighborhood, kung fuuul thought you were a hard up g4ngster due to your screenname.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:guns: :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 8 2010, 12:14 AM~16544639
> *:guns:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 8 2010, 12:23 AM~16544745
> *
> *


hey puta how much did the kool aid man charge for you and your boyfriend to stand next to him? :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 10:25 PM~16544787
> *hey puta how much did the kool aid man charge for you and your boyfriend to stand next to him?  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2010, 12:25 AM~16544787
> *hey puta how much did the kool aid man charge for you and your boyfriend to stand next to him?  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 11:25 PM~16544787
> *hey puta how much did the kool aid man charge for you and your boyfriend to stand next to him?  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


pm him and ask him


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 10:35 PM~16544942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 8 2010, 12:38 AM~16544984
> *pm him and ask him
> *


if he charges me $300.00 for a pic, I'll pass. lmao!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 11:39 PM~16544993
> *if he charges me $300.00 for a pic, I'll pass.  lmao!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=60693


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

truuuuuchita part deux jr was hanging out with you? i thought you two had a lovers quarrel a while back? so much for betting $100 on your ass in an ass whooping contest with him. :banghead: 











Old Navy, mas puuto que la chingada! lmao!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 11:40 PM~16545011
> *truuuuuchita part deux jr was hanging out with you?  i thought you two had a lovers quarrel a while back?  so much for betting $100 on your ass in an ass whooping contest with him.  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


i found that sweater and i like the material and color.. i dont give afuck that it says old navy on the front


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 7 2010, 10:45 PM~16545060
> *i found that sweater and i like the material and color.. i dont give afuck that it says  old navy on the front
> *


lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 


> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 03:00 PM~16489847
> *heres an update on something new from us here at EMPIRE CUSTOMS
> 
> our new redesigned powerballs.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 8 2010, 12:45 AM~16545060
> *i found that sweater and i like the material and color.. i dont give afuck that it says  old navy on the front
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 8 2010, 12:45 AM~16545060
> *i found that sweater and i like the material and color.. i dont give afuck that it says  old navy on the front
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

going through my archives of past layitlow pics... :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2010, 01:12 AM~16545296
> *going through my archives of past layitlow pics...  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


oh mayne.. when brawd points and says "**** gone wild" funniest part. wheres the video?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2010, 01:13 AM~16545311
> *oh mayne..  when brawd points and says "**** gone wild"  funniest part.  wheres the video?
> *


it should be still on my myspace page, if the link isn't dead. :dunno: 

http://www.myspace.com/djlatin


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2010, 12:12 AM~16545296
> *going through my archives of past layitlow pics...  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S RACETRACK IN THE BACKGROUND.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2010, 12:12 AM~16545296
> *going through my archives of past layitlow pics...  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: that one never gets old


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 04:20 PM~16541121
> *I WILL BE DEFINETLY THERE!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean mofo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Feb 8 2010, 12:04 AM~16545941
> *clean mofo
> *


gracias tocayo, para la calle


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 11:12 PM~16545296
> *going through my archives of past layitlow pics...  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf??, ta cabron


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 11:16 PM~16545339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 11:16 PM~16545339
> *it should be still on my myspace page, if the link isn't dead.  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/djlatin
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 03:20 PM~16541121
> *I WILL BE DEFINETLY THERE!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 clean ass monte for the streets ha :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2010, 01:16 AM~16545339
> *it should be still on my myspace page, if the link isn't dead.  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/djlatin
> ...


 :uh: 
:barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2010, 01:16 AM~16545339
> *it should be still on my myspace page, if the link isn't dead.  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/djlatin
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2010, 02:21 AM~16546142
> *:sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 08:51 PM~16543624
> *:uh: , i should get the candy cutty this week
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Feb 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16546230
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0 clean ass monte for the streets ha  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2010, 03:20 PM~16541121
> *I WILL BE DEFINETLY THERE!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



The LS game is getting serious in the H. I will have to step it up a notch


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Feb 8 2010, 12:28 AM~16546230
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0 clean ass monte for the streets ha  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


just for the streets homie :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 8 2010, 06:43 AM~16547421
> *
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 8 2010, 07:39 AM~16547606
> *The LS game is getting serious in the H. I will have to step it up a notch
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

my new street chipper :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 10:08 AM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: looks good way :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 8 2010, 10:41 AM~16548727
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  looks good way  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 11:08 AM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: now thats a power move


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 11:08 AM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 12:08 PM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 10:08 AM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pues en que trabaja el muchacho :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 8 2010, 04:37 PM~16550654
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Feb 8 2010, 04:02 PM~16551352
> *pues en que trabaja el muchacho :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 12:08 PM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a solid project, good score.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 12:08 PM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 10:08 AM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 12:08 PM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cant go wrong with a 64


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 09:08 AM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


y con esta crisis!!! :biggrin:  esta chingon homie..


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

SIDE JOB CUSTOMS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 10:08 AM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i got some old 64 parts i can dig up let me know what u need


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 8 2010, 07:39 PM~16554026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


otro hot rod? se mira chingon homie!!! ya esta lista la ranfla....


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i need a good engraver. time to put some work on the bucket hit me up if anyone knows someone :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 8 2010, 07:46 PM~16554118
> *i need a good engraver. time to put some work on the bucket hit me up if anyones knows someone  :cheesy:
> *


I GOT THAT, WAT U NEED!!! :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 8 2010, 08:55 PM~16554272
> *I GOT THAT, WAT U NEED!!! :0
> *


VAMOS A PLATICAR (NO ****) :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:wow: 








:wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 10:10 PM~16544584
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Big-Tymer, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, rug442
> 
> ...


he a BIG pussy cat :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2010, 11:31 PM~16554728
> *he a BIG pussy cat :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2010, 12:16 AM~16545339
> *it should be still on my myspace page, if the link isn't dead.  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/djlatin
> ...



BAD ANGLE!! :uh: :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

3 58 rags :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 8 2010, 11:17 PM~16554555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


classic


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 11:08 AM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Did u check all the panels throughout the car,, they were all bondowed thats why i didnt buy it,,eventually its going to rust all through...but for a cheap way to cruise al classic u cant beat it..did the guy give u the other motor???


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2010, 10:40 PM~16545011
> *truuuuuchita part deux jr was hanging out with you?  i thought you two had a lovers quarrel a while back?  so much for betting $100 on your ass in an ass whooping contest with him.  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2010, 01:19 AM~16556050
> *BAD ANGLE!! :uh:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

old navy lol whats next structure or the gap


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2010, 09:55 AM~16558485
> *old navy lol whats next structure or the BABY gap
> *


:ugh: I better get rid of my structure jacket. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

they dont have fat people size at those stores


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:wow: i will


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2010, 08:40 PM~16554044
> *i got some old 64 parts i can dig up let me know what u need
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 8 2010, 10:31 PM~16554728
> *he a BIG pussy cat :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 8 2010, 12:08 PM~16548490
> *my  new street chipper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the one that the guy was selling for $3500?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2010, 11:52 AM~16560629
> *Is this the one that the guy was selling for $3500?
> *


think so.. alot of people were lookin at that car, blake wanted it also.


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

wuz good H-Town


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2010, 11:56 AM~16560658
> *think so.. alot of people were lookin at that car, blake wanted it also.
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

lookin for a set of 13x7s chinitas so can get o da streets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

theres another 4 on craigslist in sugarland on 13s and lifted for 6500. i asked for more pics and never got them.,...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2010, 02:07 PM~16560742
> *theres another 4 on craigslist in sugarland on 13s and lifted for 6500.  i asked for more pics and never got them.,...
> *


So is my old '85 regal and the mofo thinks it is an impala by asking 5 g's. :twak: :biggrin: 


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1573701663.html


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2010, 01:07 PM~16560742
> *theres another 4 on craigslist in sugarland on 13s and lifted for 6500.  i asked for more pics and never got them.,...
> *


we check it out got little rust on quaters


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

who knows where to get some blue pit bull pups here in houston???? pm


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 9 2010, 01:31 PM~16560927
> *who knows where to get some blue pit bull pups here in houston???? pm
> *


backpage.com


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 9 2010, 11:37 AM~16559301
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Feb 9 2010, 02:31 PM~16560927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geek


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 8 2010, 05:45 PM~16551712
> *:uh:
> *


who??? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 9 2010, 12:30 PM~16560922
> *we check it out got little rust on quaters
> *


how was the setup? booboo?


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2010, 03:00 PM~16561670
> *how was the setup? booboo?
> *


yeah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 9 2010, 02:39 PM~16561977
> *yeah
> *


:uh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 9 2010, 04:39 PM~16561977
> *yeah
> *


BOOBOO? :drama:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 8 2010, 08:55 PM~16554272
> *I GOT THAT, WAT U NEED!!! :0
> *


OYE QUEY,, DON'T TELL ME THAT YOU ENGRAVE TOO.
MR. MILLUSOS..


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Feb 9 2010, 12:02 PM~16560695
> *wuz good H-Town
> *


ROOKIES :uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2010, 11:07 AM~16560161
> *:biggrin:
> *


  QUE ONDA VIC???


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 9 2010, 03:45 PM~16562056
> *BOOBOO? :drama:
> *



get to work boo




lil joe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 9 2010, 02:45 PM~16562056
> *BOOBOO? :drama:
> *


:boink:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2010, 08:55 AM~16558485
> *old navy lol whats next structure or the gap
> *


 BABY GAP


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 9 2010, 04:50 PM~16562103
> *get to work boo
> lil joe
> *


NO MAMES WEY, BY THE WAY YOU HAVENT CHECKED IN TO DADDY TODAY! :rant:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

magic aint gon like that


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 9 2010, 02:54 PM~16562159
> *NO MAMES WEY, BY THE WAY YOU HAVENT CHECKED IN TO DADDY TODAY! :rant:
> *


better call before you get the wrench


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2010, 04:51 PM~16562125
> *BABY PHAT
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2010, 05:26 PM~16562501
> *better call before you get the wrench
> 
> 
> ...


What ever happened to Boilers compadre?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2010, 04:31 PM~16562554
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2010, 01:16 AM~16545339
> *it should be still on my myspace page, if the link isn't dead.  :dunno:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/djlatin
> ...


 hno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2010, 05:31 PM~16562554
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2010, 03:38 PM~16562624
> *What ever happened to Boilers compadre?
> *


:buttkick:

enough said


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 9 2010, 06:17 PM~16563049
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


he must have bought it at the gual-mart on the corner of southmore & shaver in Pasadena. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2010, 06:42 PM~16563273
> *:buttkick:
> 
> enough said
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

lookin 4 a pair of corner lights for a cutlass euro clip


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

KING OF THA STREET.......I WAS ALONG WAY FROM HOME


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 9 2010, 12:18 AM~16556572
> *3 58 rags  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



why worry about other ppl rides? worry about your now bucket.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2010, 06:47 PM~16564600
> *KING OF THA STREET.......I WAS ALONG WAY FROM HOME
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i havent seen diz car for a while juz fuckin with u slim :biggrin:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 8 2010, 09:39 PM~16554026
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 BAYTOWN 281 C.C and Side Job Customs 
IN THA HOUSE Making any car look good :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 9 2010, 08:50 PM~16564642
> *:uh: i havent seen diz car for a while  juz fuckin with u slim :biggrin:
> *


LOL YEA I JUST GOT THE VID TODAY.......FROM ABOUT TWO YEARS AGO :biggrin:....NO THATS HOW U FUCKIN RIDE......I LUV THIS SHIT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2010, 07:48 PM~16564625
> *why worry about other ppl rides? worry about your now bucket.
> *



mayne comin out swingin


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 9 2010, 09:37 AM~16559301
> *:buttkick:
> *


ok more like a big teddy bear with a colt .45


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2010, 06:52 PM~16564671
> *LOL YEA I JUST GOT THE VID TODAY.......FROM ABOUT TWO YEARS AGO :biggrin:....NO THATS HOW U FUCKIN RIDE......I LUV THIS SHIT
> *


respect dat bro u dont scared 2 hit da switch


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 9 2010, 08:55 PM~16564698
> *respect dat bro u dont scared 2 hit da switch
> *


NOUMSAYIN........U COULD BREAK A BALL JOINT AND LUZ EVERYTHING.................OH WELL FUCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 9 2010, 05:47 PM~16562069
> *ROOKIES :uh:
> *


u must have me confused con tu camaron


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

lookin for a set of 13x7 chinas


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

parted out a 1992 fleetwood with red interior. most of the big stuff is gone but still have complete header panel with lights, wiring harness, both fenders, door panels and mics stuff. Ex:" seat belts, door panels no trim etc etc.. will post pics this weekend gonna organize garage and take inventory.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2010, 08:29 PM~16565163
> *parted out a 1992 fleetwood with red interior. most of the big stuff is gone but still have complete header panel with lights, wiring harness, both fenders, door panels and mics stuff. Ex:" seat belts, door panels no trim etc etc.. will post pics this weekend gonna organize garage and take inventory.
> *



inventory deez nutz banana boy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DIDNT NOTICE IT AT FIRST BUT THIS MUTHAFUCKA WAS ROLLIN 55 60 ON THREE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Feb 9 2010, 03:33 PM~16561424
> *who??? :wave: :biggrin:
> *


deezz nutzzz


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2010, 07:54 PM~16564691
> *ok more like a big teddy bear with a colt .45
> *


 :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2010, 07:22 PM~16563631
> *he must have bought it at the gual-mart on the corner of southmore & shaver in Pasadena.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2010, 09:47 PM~16565434
> *DIDNT NOTICE IT AT FIRST BUT THIS MUTHAFUCKA WAS ROLLIN 55 60 ON THREE
> 
> *


The original Attention Whore, dead and parted out, but her replacement is on the way soon.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Feb 9 2010, 04:17 AM~16557545
> *Did u check all the panels throughout the car,, they were all bondowed thats why i didnt buy it,,eventually its going to rust all through...but for a cheap way to cruise al classic u cant beat it..did the guy give u the other motor???
> *


X2 I had to pass on it as well... for the price it's a good start though


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ANYONE SEE THIS.........










- Los Angeles, CA Sunday April 11 2010
- Sacramento, CA Sunday May 16 2010
- Houston, TX Sunday June 6 2010
- Phoenix, AZ Sunday July 11 2010
- Raleigh, NC Sunday July 25 2010
- Tampa, FL Sunday August 8 2010
- Orlando, FL Sunday August 15 2010
- Miami, FL Sunday August 22 2010

Locations still TBA (To Be Announced) we need all the support we can get! message us if any questions.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2010, 08:15 PM~16565863
> *ANYONE SEE THIS.........
> 
> 
> ...


im looking for a sponsor too


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2010, 09:29 PM~16565163
> *parted out a 1992 fleetwood with red interior. most of the big stuff is gone but still have complete header panel with lights, wiring harness, both fenders, door panels and mics stuff. Ex:" seat belts, door panels no trim etc etc.. will post pics this weekend gonna organize garage and take inventory.
> *


yo, 2010 cadiking i need a 93-96 bigbody rear bumper do you have one in your inventory???


If anybody has one for sale pm me :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2010, 09:45 PM~16567540
> *yo, 2010 cadiking i need a 93-96 bigbody rear bumper do you have one in your inventory???
> If anybody has one for sale pm me :cheesy:
> *


:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2010, 06:48 PM~16564625
> *why worry about other ppl rides? worry about your now bucket.
> *


OUCH, X2 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2010, 10:45 PM~16567540
> *yo, 2010 cadiking i need a 93-96 bigbody rear bumper do you have one in your inventory???
> If anybody has one for sale pm me :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: hit me up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2010, 09:45 PM~16567540
> *yo, 2010 cadiking i need a 93-96 bigbody rear bumper do you have one in your inventory???
> If anybody has one for sale pm me :cheesy:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2010, 05:22 PM~16563631
> *he must have bought it at the gual-mart on the corner of southmore & shaver in Pasadena.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


VIVA LUCHA LIBRE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2010, 11:46 AM~16571362
> *VIVA LUCHA LIBRE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


el compa' snyper99 invited me to go see some lucha libre this sabado in magnolia. might have to hit up the flea market in pearland to see what kind of peeps will be there since i haven't been around paisas since i've moved out off of edgebrook. hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2010, 10:19 AM~16571576
> *el compa' snyper99 invited me to go see some lucha libre this sabado in magnolia.  might have to hit up the flea market in pearland to see what kind of peeps will be there since i haven't been around paisas since i've moved out off of edgebrook.  hno:
> *


shit, traders village too, should be called paisas village now :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2010, 12:22 PM~16571592
> *shit, traders village too, should be called paisas village now :biggrin:
> *


Tell me about it, not even worth the drive out there. At least pearland paisas sell some good stuff, el traders village puro basura.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 9 2010, 07:47 PM~16565434
> *DIDNT NOTICE IT AT FIRST BUT THIS MUTHAFUCKA WAS ROLLIN 55 60 ON THREE
> 
> *


THAT VIDEO GANGSTA.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Feb 9 2010, 07:03 PM~16564808
> *u must have me confused con tu camaron
> *


SAN ANTONIO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 10 2010, 12:38 PM~16572571
> *THAT VIDEO GANGSTA.... :biggrin:
> *


what it do homie


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2010, 12:41 PM~16572597
> *what it do homie
> *


CHILLEN, AND U?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 10 2010, 12:42 PM~16572608
> *CHILLEN, AND U?
> *


x2, charging batteries :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 10 2010, 12:42 PM~16572608
> *CHILLEN, AND U?
> *


o really?, o yeah i used to type slow too, but after 5 years on layitlow,.. i learned to type faster :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2010, 12:44 PM~16572619
> *x2, charging batteries :biggrin:
> *


U GONNA NOSE UP WIT SOMEONE O QUE???


I TESTED THE "U KNOW WHAT" AND IN THE PROCESS I BURNT THE THING AND FUCKED UP THE SCREWS. I SHOULD HAVE IT REBUILT BY FRIDAY.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2010, 12:48 PM~16572646
> *o really?, o yeah i used to type slow too, but after 5 years on layitlow,..  i learned to type faster :cheesy:
> *


U STILL TYPE SLOW HOMIE!!!! I HAD TO GO TO THE CRAPER......LOL....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 10 2010, 12:52 PM~16572665
> *U GONNA NOSE UP WIT SOMEONE O QUE???
> I TESTED THE "U KNOW WHAT" AND IN THE PROCESS I BURNT THE THING AND FUCKED UP THE SCREWS. I SHOULD HAVE IT REBUILT BY FRIDAY.
> *


orale, let me know, i have some extra " things" if u need it :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2010, 12:55 PM~16572690
> *orale, let me know, i have some extra " things" if u need it :biggrin:
> *


WE CAN HOOK IT UP ON SAT....  
WHAT UP WITH THE MONTE???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 10 2010, 12:53 PM~16572676
> *U STILL TYPE SLOW HOMIE!!!! I HAD TO GO TO THE CRAPER......LOL....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 10 2010, 12:56 PM~16572699
> *WE CAN HOOK IT UP ON SAT....
> WHAT UP WITH THE MONTE???
> *


getting some goodies for it


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2010, 12:57 PM~16572711
> *getting some goodies for it
> *


WHENEVER U READY..... LET ME KNOW.. I GOT SOME SHIT THAT IS G-14 CLASSIFED INFO...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 10 2010, 12:59 PM~16572724
> *WHENEVER U READY..... LET ME KNOW.. I GOT SOME SHIT THAT IS G-14 CLASSIFED INFO...
> *


 :0 :0 a su mecha!!!!!!!,lol, i ll hit you up this wknd homie


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 10 2010, 01:00 PM~16572734
> *:0  :0  a su mecha!!!!!!!,lol,  i ll hit you up this wknd homie
> *


4SHO.......................


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 10 2010, 04:01 PM~16572739
> *4SHO.......................
> *


ten verguensa guey :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, $moneymaker$

hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

whats up h-town


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

12 INCH CYLINDERS, FRESH SEALS 50 BUCKS. NEED EM GONE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wussup htown


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:wave: was up H town homies just a heads up









:wave:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

[AT1in2009,Feb 2 2010, 12:24 AM~16485256]http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1581968817.html

CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:

TAX TIME SPECIAL; AT1 FULL WRAP STREETS FRAMES 3/16 BUMPER TO BUMPER 2000 DLS 
:cheesy: 

FRAME WILL BE READY IN TWO WEEKS.

ONLY 3 WEEKS SPECIAL 2 10 10 TO FIRST WEEK TO MARCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Looking for a set of power balls and reverse cups, PM me if you have some for sale.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 10 2010, 11:52 AM~16572665
> *U GONNA NOSE UP WIT SOMEONE O QUE???
> I TESTED THE "U KNOW WHAT" AND IN THE PROCESS I BURNT THE THING AND FUCKED UP THE SCREWS. I SHOULD HAVE IT REBUILT BY FRIDAY.
> *


 :0 so u think it might work or not? :angry:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 10 2010, 06:08 PM~16576443
> *[AT1in2009,Feb 2 2010, 12:24 AM~16485256]http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1581968817.html
> 
> CHECK IT OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 estoy por mandarte unos clientes!!


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@Feb 10 2010, 01:53 PM~16573185
> *has anyone seen paul wall. i think he is mia
> *


Da LOOKING FOR U USO


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 10 2010, 08:29 PM~16576745
> *todo va a salir bien ya estoy por mandarte unos clientes!!
> *



GRACIAS GUEY ESTUBO CONMADRE LO DEL PLASMA NOMAS ESO ME FALTABA

YA ME HABLO EL VATO DE BAY TOWN POR EL FRAME DEL IMPALA :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 10 2010, 06:51 PM~16577021
> *GRACIAS GUEY  ESTUBO CONMADRE LO DEL PLASMA  NOMAS ESO ME FALTABA
> 
> YA ME HABLO EL VATO DE BAY TOWN POR EL FRAME DEL IMPALA :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


esta con madre homie tu echale padelante y para eso estamos para darnos la mano uno al otro!! SI Y ESTA POR HABLARTE OTRO VATO DE UN CADDY..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2010, 01:28 PM~16572958
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, $moneymaker$
> 
> ...


what u scared of? :wow:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 10 2010, 08:51 PM~16577021
> *GRACIAS GUEY  ESTUBO CONMADRE LO DEL PLASMA  NOMAS ESO ME FALTABA
> 
> YA ME HABLO EL VATO DE BAY TOWN POR EL FRAME DEL IMPALA :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


hey bro give me a call 2 see whats up on what we talked about yesterday es joe de baytown


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LADY LAC, RAGALAC
:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Feb 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16577162
> *hey bro give me a call 2 see whats up on what we talked about yesterday es joe de baytown
> *


 OK HOMIE THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 10 2010, 09:02 PM~16577153
> *what u scared of? :wow:
> *



he scared of you stealin his banana stash


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 10 2010, 08:43 PM~16577614
> *he scared of you stealin his banana stash
> *


why u worried about my banana?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Feb 10 2010, 08:25 PM~16577394
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LADY LAC, RAGALAC
> :biggrin:
> *


And no LAC to show for


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 10 2010, 09:54 PM~16577787
> *why u worried about my banana?
> *


no

i'm worried about where you're puttin those bananas i see you with everyday :ugh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 10 2010, 09:03 PM~16577915
> *no
> 
> i'm worried about where you're puttin those bananas i see you with everyday  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOOKIN FOR SOME NICE 16in. CYLINDERS THANX


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 10 2010, 10:49 PM~16578442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



no dave, this one is cool.


yours is gay just cus you're gay


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|




> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 10 2010, 10:49 PM~16578442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, rug442, swangincustoms, AT1in2009, sic713
YA DUERMETE WUEY MANANA ES OTRO DIA!!! :biggrin: 
ANDAS BIEN MOTIVADO QUE NO.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 10 2010, 09:55 PM~16578516
> *:|
> *


Ha...owned.....betta watch out....he might think ur a twinkie and eatcha :0 :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 10 2010, 11:02 PM~16578611
> *hoppers4life, rug442, swangincustoms, AT1in2009, sic713
> YA DUERMETE WUEY MANANA ES OTRO DIA!!! :biggrin:
> ANDAS BIEN MOTIVADO QUE NO.....
> *


 TU SABES QUE EL MEJOR NUNCA DESCANSA , SE LLORA UN POQUITO HAY QUE SABER PERDER, YA VENDRAN LOS TIEMPOS DE SONREIR.

CADA QUIEN SABE LO QUE HACE Y DIOS SABE LO QUE HACE CON CADA QUIEN EN SU MOMENTO :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 10 2010, 09:08 PM~16578695
> *TU SABES QUE EL MEJOR NUNCA DESCANSA , SE LLORA UN POQUITO  HAY QUE SABER PERDER, YA VENDRAN  LOS TIEMPOS DE SONREIR.
> 
> CADA QUIEN SABE LO QUE HACE Y DIOS SABE LO QUE HACE CON CADA QUIEN EN SU MOMENTO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 10 2010, 10:43 PM~16577614
> *he scared of you stealin his banana stash
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=525955


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16577829
> *And no LAC to show for
> *


i know how depressing for both of us  :run: :tears:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002a/snowtruck.jpg


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Lac84_@Feb 10 2010, 11:07 PM~16579377
> *i know how depressing for both of us    :run:  :tears:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 




H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

59 wagon for sale..
pics coming soon

80 percent of body work is done.new floors, some of the trim and etc..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Is that that one ^


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 11 2010, 11:35 AM~16582459
> *:happysad:
> *


 :happysad: there, there my friend one day.........one day ***sigh****


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

sup tony how is that car coming and sup boiler how is the blue cutty doing :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 10 2010, 09:55 PM~16578516
> *:|
> *



yup i got owned ain't even gonna justify it. 
1. it's a mini 
2. a local ride 
:cheesy:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Feb 10 2010, 01:08 PM~16572814
> *ten verguensa guey  :uh:
> *


NO GAG....


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT UP TONY????


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi+Feb 11 2010, 12:00 PM~16583736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO FUCK WITH IT YET HOMIE I BEEN REAL BUSY LATELY BUT IM ABOUT TO BRING SOMETHING ELSE OUT REAL SOON TO SHUT THE GAME DOWN FOR A WHILE!!  U'LL SEE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 10 2010, 07:25 PM~16576675
> *:0  so u think it might work or not?  :angry:
> *


I ALREADY PUT IT TOGETHER BUT I BURNTSOMETHING IN IT. ALMOST FINISH REBUILDING "IT"..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 11 2010, 04:07 PM~16586038
> *WHAT UP TONY????
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST GETTING HOME FUCKING WEATHER SUCKS..  
HEY TONIO FROM TORRES EMPIRE HAS SOME GOOD PRICES ON FULL WRAP FRAMES RITE NOW, PASS THE WORD AROUND HOMIE!!  WHAT U UP TOO? GET THE CAR WORKING GOOD?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 11 2010, 03:16 PM~16584965
> *59 wagon for sale..
> pics coming soon
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH, INCASE I BUMP INTO SOMEBODY????


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 11 2010, 05:15 PM~16586123
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST GETTING HOME FUCKING WEATHER SUCKS..
> HEY TONIO FROM TORRES EMPIRE HAS SOME GOOD PRICES ON FULL WRAP FRAMES RITE NOW, PASS THE WORD AROUND HOMIE!!   WHAT U UP TOO? GET THE CAR WORKING GOOD?
> *


I CAN'T DO SHIT CUZ THE WEATHER BUT ITS ALMOST FINISHED!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 9 2010, 02:46 PM~16562061
> *OYE QUEY,, DON'T TELL ME THAT YOU ENGRAVE TOO.
> MR. MILLUSOS..
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 11 2010, 04:12 PM~16586092
> *I ALREADY PUT IT TOGETHER BUT I BURNTSOMETHING IN IT. ALMOST FINISH REBUILDING "IT"..
> *


I CAN GET BRUSH PLATES AND NEW BRUSHES IF YOU EVER NEED ANY, NOIDS TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 11 2010, 05:21 PM~16586208
> *I CAN GET BRUSH PLATES AND NEW BRUSHES IF YOU EVER NEED ANY, NOIDS TOO!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE BRUSH PLATES???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 11 2010, 04:23 PM~16586230
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE BRUSH PLATES???
> *


I'LL LET U KNOW IN DA MORNING, HOW MANY U NEED? NOT VERY EXPENSIVE..


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 11 2010, 05:28 PM~16586296
> *I'LL LET U KNOW IN DA MORNING, HOW MANY U NEED? NOT VERY EXPENSIVE..
> *


LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH CUZ I MAY NEED A FEW AND SOME NOIDS..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 11 2010, 04:30 PM~16586315
> *LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH CUZ I MAY NEED A FEW AND SOME NOIDS..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Feb 11 2010, 05:11 PM~16586081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure yet.. mr64wagon will post up a price..robert bought the car,but he dont need it


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 11 2010, 05:32 PM~16586337
> *
> *


SUP BIG DOG


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=526197


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 11 2010, 07:32 PM~16587468
> *
> *


get my pm


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Old pic I found


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 11 2010, 05:58 PM~16585947
> *yup i got owned ain't even gonna justify it.
> 1. it's a mini
> 2. a local ride
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Feb 11 2010, 04:01 PM~16585367
> *sup tony how is that car coming and sup boiler how is the blue cutty doing :biggrin:
> *


sup homie, will get to work on it next week, start to get ready for dallas show :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone has pics of the van that looked like the one below with all the homies all on it..like its telling a story..ol boy used to work at street beat?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 12 2010, 02:02 AM~16591128
> *anyone has pics of the van that looked like the one below with all the homies all on it..like its telling a story..ol boy used to work at street beat?
> 
> 
> ...


THUG LIFE!!!!, i look a pic later, i have one


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2010, 03:07 AM~16591147
> *THUG LIFE!!!!, i look a pic later, i have one
> *


:dunno: just remember seeing it everyday when i used to get out of middle school.. just want to see what all the mural was about


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 12 2010, 02:09 AM~16591153
> *:dunno: just remember seeing it everyday when i used to get out of middle school.. just want to see what all the mural was about
> *


I always used to see that van @ a shop in the nothside


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> man i was going to call the cops in texas to find him.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

so anyways, buenos dias chuntaritos


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2010, 08:12 AM~16591529
> *so anyways, buenos dias chuntaritos
> *


COMO QUE CHUNTARITOS WEY!? EN L.I.L. PURO FRESA... OSEA, QUE TE PASA!?

:roflmao: 

NO TE CREAS, BUENOS DIAS CHUNTIS!  

ANY REGALS YET? :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Feb 12 2010, 01:02 AM~16591128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que rollo wuey, ya no duermas tanto puto de todos modos te vas hacer viejo!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 12 2010, 08:16 AM~16591545
> *COMO QUE CHUNTARITOS WEY!? EN L.I.L. PURO FRESA... OSEA, QUE TE PASA!?
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :biggrin: Seen a few overpriced clunkers on craigslist. Nothing worth the time.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 12 2010, 08:24 AM~16591566
> *nice van but u have too see the one i wanna bring out, its gonna be a gangsta!! :biggrin:
> *


omg! omg! omg!












:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2010, 08:12 AM~16591992
> *omg!  omg!  omg!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on vogues


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

qVO BOILER


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 12 2010, 06:16 AM~16591545
> *COMO QUE CHUNTARITOS WEY!? EN L.I.L. PURO FRESA... OSEA, QUE TE PASA!?
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 12 2010, 11:19 AM~16593501
> *qVO BOILER
> *


nariz homie, all i know i went to locos shop, and i saw a regal that is getting sum good inches :wow: :0


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2010, 01:21 PM~16593527
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2010, 01:23 PM~16593546
> *nariz homie, all i know i went to locos shop, and i saw a regal that is getting sum good inches :wow:  :0
> *


SIMON ES LO KE ME DIJO EL TONY ESPEREMOS KE JALE BIEN...........


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

SEMIRA CON MAMBO TU MONTE :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 12 2010, 11:25 AM~16593566
> *SIMON ES LO KE ME DIJO EL TONY ESPEREMOS KE JALE BIEN...........
> *


de que va a jalar , va a jalar, nomas le falta una maaco paint :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Don't forget next saturday is the night to hit Westhiemer and bring the Houston Lowriders back to the street.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 12 2010, 11:27 AM~16593584
> *SEMIRA CON MAMBO TU MONTE :thumbsup:
> *


gracias homie, tengo unos buenos planes para que se mire mejor


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2010, 01:28 PM~16593590
> *de que va a jalar , va a jalar,  nomas le falta una maaco paint :biggrin:
> *


DE ESO ME ENCARGO YO ABER KE PUTAS LE INVENTO ALGO AHI MAS OMENOS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16593609
> *gracias homie, tengo unos buenos planes para que se mire mejor
> *


ES TODO CUALQUIER COSA KE NESESITES ME AVISAS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 12 2010, 11:28 AM~16593593
> *Don't forget next saturday is the night to hit Westhiemer and bring the Houston Lowriders back to the street.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: im gona be all over :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 12 2010, 11:31 AM~16593623
> *DE ESO ME ENCARGO YO ABER KE PUTAS LE INVENTO  ALGO AHI MAS OMENOS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tendido como bandido


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 12 2010, 11:32 AM~16593634
> *ES TODO CUALQUIER COSA KE NESESITES ME AVISAS
> *


ya esta homie, igualmente de este lado


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 12 2010, 02:53 AM~16591243
> *I always used to see that van @ a shop in the nothside
> *


Is dat number in ur sig for the guys dat did all the murals for expensive taste cars?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 12 2010, 06:24 AM~16591566
> *nice van but u have too see the one i wanna bring out, its gonna be a gangsta!! :biggrin:
> que rollo wuey, ya no duermas tanto puto de todos modos te vas hacer viejo!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 12 2010, 11:28 AM~16593593
> *Don't forget next saturday is the night to hit Westhiemer and bring the Houston Lowriders back to the street.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2010, 11:49 AM~16593761
> *Is dat number in ur sig for the guys dat did all the murals for expensive taste cars?
> *


Nope


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2010, 01:49 PM~16593761
> *Is dat number in ur sig for the guys dat did all the murals for expensive taste cars?
> *


nope i got it if ya need it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2010, 02:44 PM~16595016
> *nope i got it if ya need it
> *


good luck finding him


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

quote=switches4life,Feb 12 2010, 11:23 AM~16593546]
nariz homie, all i know i went to locos shop, and i saw a regal that is getting sum good inches :wow: :0 
[/quote]
:biggrin: cuanto 25-30 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 12 2010, 03:02 AM~16591128
> *anyone has pics of the van that looked like the one below with all the homies all on it..like its telling a story..ol boy used to work at street beat?
> 
> 
> ...


Tony from street beat, he was at my shop the other day. he owned street beat, his partner took over what was street beat. hes still off fulton area. i took a pic last i was at his house..its OT somewhere. 

ill try n askem for some pics when i eventually go drop my truck off.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 12 2010, 04:29 PM~16595372
> *Tony from street beat, he was at my shop the other day. he owned street beat, his partner took over what was street beat. hes still off fulton area. i took a pic last i was at his house..its OT somewhere.
> 
> ill try n askem for some pics when i eventually go drop my truck off.
> *





damn flashback, thug life from nu style what happened to those fools


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

some shoes for my 87 ls mr.blvd


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne, boy got shoes, pumps.. fresh paint on da way.. hol em up


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2010, 04:12 PM~16595654
> *mayne, boy got shoes, pumps.. fresh paint on da way.. hol em up
> *


yeah so u put ur touch on make that bitch bad homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 12 2010, 04:05 PM~16595616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAY WHAT..........


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 12 2010, 04:30 PM~16595776
> *SAY WHAT..........
> *


and the 5th rims on the way :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

no dis respect but yall better watch out for them empire boyz


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 12 2010, 05:34 PM~16595813
> *no dis respect  but yall better watch out for them empire boyz
> *


watch out why? what are the foing to do ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 12 2010, 05:02 PM~16595591
> *damn flashback, thug life from nu style what happened to those fools
> *


dono bout rest of em, but thug life tucked away in the back yard,


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone got some 5.20 13 inch 5 of them if so let me know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 12 2010, 05:15 PM~16596128
> *anyone got some 5.20 13 inch  5 of them if so let me know
> *


good luck on that :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

there used to be a chop top mc in nu style in the late 90s


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 12 2010, 07:15 PM~16596128
> *anyone got some 5.20 13 inch  5 of them if so let me know
> *



I GOT MINES FROM LAST MINUTE,HALLA AT THEM BOYZ.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, *Big-Tymer*, livnlow713

Fucker Im on the phone with you right now you are ordering wings.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2010, 05:22 PM~16596218
> *good luck on that  :0
> *


why u say that


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2010, 08:39 PM~16597376
> *chevylo97, Big-Tymer, livnlow713
> 
> Fucker Im on the phone with you right now you are ordering wings.
> *


Lol iPhone fool... I can be on the phone and the web..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Feb 12 2010, 06:09 PM~16596603
> *I GOT MINES FROM LAST MINUTE,HALLA AT THEM BOYZ.
> *


i ll do that


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 12 2010, 07:42 PM~16597392
> *Lol iPhone fool... I can be on the phone and the web..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 12 2010, 06:15 PM~16596128
> *anyone got some 5.20 13 inch  5 of them if so let me know
> *


i got four off them for 450.00 :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Feb 12 2010, 09:11 PM~16597656
> *i got four off them for 450.00 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 12 2010, 05:22 PM~16596218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 12 2010, 09:39 PM~16597376
> *chevylo97, Big-Tymer, livnlow713
> 
> Fucker Im on the phone with you right now you are ordering wings.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:23 PM~16597742
> *:0
> *


dont even think about it young buck....dems if fo OG's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 12 2010, 07:42 PM~16597388
> *why u say that
> *


you can find the fat white wall, but the premium sport way skinnys are hard to find nos. gonna cost alot for a set...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2010, 05:39 PM~16596370
> *
> *



my neighbor has a car like yours runs like a champ on 13's orange with visors on it he asking $13,000 if you know anyone wit deep pockets ill get pics up soon


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2010, 07:12 AM~16591992
> *omg!  omg!  omg!
> 
> 
> ...


u worried about the wrong thing oldie!!! NEED TO WORRY ABOUT YOUR HOUSE PAYMENT AND CAR NOTES, PAYMENTS ARE FOR SUCKERS </span>I DONT HAVE A LOT BUT EVERYTHING IS PAY FOR CASH!!!! :biggrin: <span style=\'color:red\'>CREDIT IS FOR BITCHES...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> quote=switches4life,Feb 12 2010, 11:23 AM~16593546]
> nariz homie, all i know i went to locos shop, and i saw a regal that is getting sum good inches :wow: :0


:biggrin: cuanto 25-30 :biggrin:
[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 12 2010, 08:54 PM~16598014
> *dont even think about it young buck....dems if fo OG's
> *


:uh: then y I have em on my cars b4 :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2010, 10:22 PM~16598311
> *:uh: then y I have em on my cars b4 :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 12 2010, 09:22 PM~16598311
> *:uh: then y I have em on my cars b4 :dunno:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## blueDemon97 (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2010, 10:57 AM~16601081
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2010, 08:57 AM~16601081
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

seen fly ass 68 on harwin few minutes ago.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 12 2010, 11:08 PM~16598161
> *my neighbor has a car like yours runs like a champ on 13's orange with visors on it he asking $13,000 if you know anyone wit deep pockets ill get pics up soon
> *


Yeah I know, seen it, he's crazy thinking he'd get 13 g's for it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 12 2010, 11:15 PM~16598240
> *u worried about the wrong thing oldie!!! NEED TO WORRY ABOUT YOUR HOUSE PAYMENT AND CAR NOTES, PAYMENTS ARE FOR SUCKERS </span>I DONT HAVE A LOT BUT EVERYTHING IS PAY FOR CASH!!!!  :biggrin: <span style=\'color:red\'>CREDIT IS FOR BITCHES...
> *


You won't get far in life w/o credit SUCKA. lol, yeah 5 g's for a used trailer home?? I could probably buy a neighborhood with several of them bitches and rent them out to your folks, but won't waste my time on cardboard homes that never go up in value.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2010, 04:13 PM~16602937
> *You won't get far in life w/o credit SUCKA.  lol, yeah 5 g's for a used trailer home??  I could probably buy a neighborhood with several of them bitches and rent them out to your folks, but won't waste my time on cardboard homes that never go up in value.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:run: :sprint:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 12 2010, 11:32 AM~16593635
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: im gona be all over  :biggrin:
> *


me 2 with da sixfoe :biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

THATS ONE UGLY SON OF A BEEECH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 02:49 PM~16603095
> *me 2 with da sixfoe :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Feb 13 2010, 02:58 PM~16603146
> *THATS ONE UGLY SON OF A BEEECH
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :no:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Feb 13 2010, 02:58 PM~16603146
> *THATS ONE UGLY SON OF A BEEECH
> 
> 
> ...


wut? da vato or da ride? :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 04:59 PM~16603840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

my first setup apartments built :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
onde estan las cervesas


H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Feb 13 2010, 05:27 PM~16603987
> *          :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> onde estan las cervesas
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets
> *


AQUI EN EL SHOP NOS ESTAMOS PONIENDO ASTA LAS CHANCLAS :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

So what time are we all meeting up tonight?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

OLD PICS


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 05:35 PM~16604043
> *AQUI EN EL SHOP NOS ESTAMOS PONIENDO ASTA LAS CHANCLAS  :biggrin:
> *


PERO NO INVITAN :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 05:14 PM~16603932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 05:57 PM~16604173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME LO SOSPECHE DESDE UN PRINCIPIO :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2010, 07:10 PM~16603904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

HTOWN MAJICOS PARTYS :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

IN DA MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

LATELY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 06:17 PM~16604287
> *IN DA MORNING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

KINDA DRUNK AT 5 IN DA MORNING :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 08:17 PM~16604287
> *IN DA MORNING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

GOOD TIMES :cheesy:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
wild partys 

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2010, 06:06 PM~16604221
> *PERO NO INVITAN :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ya esta wey vente


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whens the next party..
il show up once the hoes r drunk and take one home.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2010, 06:39 PM~16604469
> *whens the next party..
> il show up once the hoes r drunk and take one home.
> *


ur not invited lol juz fuckin with u foo :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 06:38 PM~16604460
> *ya esta wey vente
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 06:40 PM~16604491
> *ur not invited lol juz fuckin with u foo  :biggrin:
> *


its cuz im black huh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2010, 08:46 PM~16604540
> *its cuz im black huh
> *


 :run:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 13 2010, 08:46 PM~16604540
> *its cuz im black huh
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

chochis :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

we got black people friends :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 06:51 PM~16604588
> *chochis  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin: el mofles














andamos bien paniquiados compa :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 07:16 PM~16604276
> *HTOWN MAJICOS PARTYS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    


i got one for you. 

bad influences parties. this was in my backyard










chocolate pudding wrestling tournament. girl who won had only one arm, and everyone was cheering, "SLOT MACHINE! SLOT MACHINE SLOT MACHINE!"


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 i got clownd lol :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2010, 07:52 PM~16605036
> *
> i got one for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2010, 07:52 PM~16605036
> *
> i got one for you.
> 
> ...


id hit it...

while pullin her arm hoping i hit jackpot


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2010, 07:08 PM~16604692
> *:happysad:
> *


 :wow: que rollo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 13 2010, 08:11 PM~16605162
> *:wow: que rollo
> *


manana paso por los rims


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

switches4life Today, 03:38 PM | | Post #211957 

Addict Poster

Posts: 6,666
Joined: Dec 2004
From: h town
Car Club: solo

:0 :0 :0 
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 13 2010, 09:52 PM~16605036
> *
> i got one for you.
> 
> ...


i did a chick once that didn't have hands. just nubs. made it hard for her to fight back.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 13 2010, 08:58 PM~16605077
> *:0 i got clownd lol :biggrin:
> *


nah man, just made me think about postin it up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 13 2010, 08:16 PM~16605196
> *switches4life  Today, 03:38 PM    |  | Post #211957
> 
> Addict Poster
> ...


hay guey, :wow: , que rollo homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHtVpEqGBLs


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

got job back and doing overtime tomorrow.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2010, 10:52 PM~16606369
> *got job back and doing overtime tomorrow.
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 13 2010, 10:52 PM~16606369
> *got job back and doing overtime tomorrow.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 14 2010, 01:03 AM~16606470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 13 2010, 08:13 PM~16605174
> *manana paso por los rims
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 7 2010, 11:45 PM~16545060
> *i found that sweater and i like the material and color.. i dont give afuck that it says  old navy on the front
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

HMART1970 shop is calling ur name..... uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

props to horacio @ ordaya's upholstery shop. stafford texas. good work at good prices


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 14 2010, 12:40 PM~16608961
> *HMART1970 shop is calling ur name..... uffin:
> *


Shit homie I left that bitch about 1:30 last night, you over there?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2010, 10:44 AM~16608993
> *props to horacio @ ordaya's upholstery shop. stafford texas. good work at good prices
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WHEN THIS HAPPEN?????
THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL :biggrin: LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHwIBbZq6T8


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 14 2010, 03:21 PM~16609717
> *
> *


chuuuuupas!!!! :wow:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

thats right


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2010, 01:13 PM~16602937
> *You won't get far in life w/o credit SUCKA.  lol, yeah 5 g's for a used trailer home??  I could probably buy a neighborhood with several of them bitches and rent them out to your folks, but won't waste my time on cardboard homes that never go up in value.
> *


i got my own land already paid for homie and about to build my house from ground up away from all the neighbors so i can do anything i want without having neighbors complain!!! OH AND I PAYED CASH!!!  FUCK CREDIT, THE TRAILER IS MY MONEY SAVER FOR NOW IT WILL BE FOR RENT SOON!!! I GOT BIG PLANS HOMIE, U ALWAYS WANNA TALK DOWN ON PEOPLE BUT STILL U PAYING FOR EVERYTHING U OWN, AND IF YOU LOSE YOUR JOB YOU LOSE EVERYTHING NOT ME!!!  I CAN SHOW U MY BANK STATEMENT AND YOUR MOUTH WILL DROP, DONT UNDER ESTIMATE A PERSON... REAL TALK


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 MAYNE!!! :drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 04:11 PM~16611116
> *:0 MAYNE!!! :drama:
> *


X2 HAY GUEY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 14 2010, 06:08 PM~16611079
> *i got my own land already paid for homie and about to build my house from graound up away from all the neighbors so i can do anything i want without having neighbors complain!!! OH AND I PAYED CASH!!!   FUCK CREDIT, THE TRAILER IS MY MONEY SAVER FOR NOW IT WILL BE FOR RENT SOON!!! I GOT BIG PLANS HOMIE, U ALWAYS WANNA TALK DOWN ON PEOPLE BUT STILL U PAYING FOR EVERYTHING U OWN, AND IF YOU LOSE YOUR JOB YOU LOSE EVERYTHING NOT ME!!!   I CAN SHOW U MY BANK STATEMENT AND YOUR MOUTH WILL DROP, DONT UNDER ESTIMATE A PERSON... REAL TALK
> *


I'm always talking down on people?? Only person I talk smack to is Streetshow and we joke around like that. Yeah, ok big baller, just like you under estimate me. lmao.

Should we ask why you didn't have $500 on hand for a cadillac bucket that was being delivered to you? Why did your homeboy have to buy it since you had no cash and had time to hit up the ATM before the car was being delivered, but I'll let you tell it baller.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2010, 04:12 PM~16595654
> *mayne, boy got shoes, pumps.. fresh paint on da way.. hol em up
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2010, 12:44 PM~16608993
> *props to horacio @ ordaya's upholstery shop. stafford texas. good work at good prices
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+Feb 12 2010, 04:32 PM~16595788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    
all day!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh by the way, please fill this out sir.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 , BY THE WAY , WE FIXIN TO ROLL TO 59 AND LIL YORK IN A MIN


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2010, 03:14 PM~16611145
> *I'm always talking down on people??  Only person I talk smack to is Streetshow and we joke around like that.  Yeah, ok big baller, just like you under estimate me.  lmao.
> 
> Should we ask why you didn't have $500 on hand for a cadillac bucket that was being delivered to you?  Why did your homeboy have to buy it since you had no cash and had time to hit up the ATM before the car was being delivered, but I'll let you tell it baller.
> *


I GOT THE CAR AND JUST TO LET U KNOW THERES WAS MISS UNDERSTANDING ON THAT DEAL U DONT EVEN KNOW WAS UP BUT I'LL LET U TELL IT HOMIE!! JUST KEEP DOING WHAT U DO BEST... AND LET OTHERS DO WHAT THEY DO, MUCH RESPECT....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 14 2010, 06:24 PM~16611204
> *I GOT THE CAR AND JUST TO LET U KNOW THERES WAS MISS UNDERSTANDING ON THAT DEAL U DONT EVEN KNOW WAS UP BUT I'LL LET U TELL IT HOMIE!! JUST KEEP DOING WHAT U DO BEST... AND LET OTHERS DO WHAT THEY DO, MUCH RESPECT....
> *


likewise  :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 14 2010, 04:26 PM~16611219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2010, 04:14 PM~16611145
> *I'm always talking down on people??  Only person I talk smack to is Streetshow and we joke around like that.  Yeah, ok big baller, just like you under estimate me.  lmao.
> 
> Should we ask why you didn't have $500 on hand for a cadillac bucket that was being delivered to you?  Why did your homeboy have to buy it since you had no cash and had time to hit up the ATM before the car was being delivered, but I'll let you tell it baller.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :happysad: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

sws on his plates standz for south west side 
so shyt its gud in my buk


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 01:21 PM~16610081
> *WHEN THIS HAPPEN?????
> THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL :biggrin: LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHwIBbZq6T8
> *


nice hop................


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 14 2010, 04:17 PM~16611159
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> all day!
> *


hell yeah


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey i got some use 14 inch with tires for 200 hit me up or call 832 396 4062 good for a hopper so hit me up chrome


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 04:55 PM~16611395
> *BAD ASS PICS
> *


X2


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

>


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wuts good homiez


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 14 2010, 08:53 PM~16613352
> *  wuts good homiez
> *


Roll call
Krazy Toyz Car Show August 8, 2010. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 14 2010, 06:41 PM~16612137
> *hey i got some use 14 inch with tires for 200 hit me up or call 832 396 4062 good for a hopper so hit me up chrome
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 14 2010, 08:57 PM~16613397
> *Roll call
> Krazy Toyz Car Show August 8, 2010.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 14 2010, 08:57 PM~16613397
> *Roll call
> Krazy Toyz Car Show August 8, 2010.  :biggrin:
> *


  HLC EVENT WE THERE HOMIE!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Need 2 #6 hoses anybody got any?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 14 2010, 04:26 PM~16611219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GALLO U GETTIN DOWN WIT THAT CAMERA HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 09:34 PM~16613833
> *Need 2 #6 hoses anybody got any?
> *


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 09:35 PM~16613854
> *lol
> *


Tu con tus pinche midget hoses for mini coopers que me vendistes lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 09:42 PM~16613952
> *Tu con tus pinche midget hoses for mini coopers que me vendistes lol
> *


ha, no mames, las hoses son para carros , no para lanchas :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

does any one have 84 cutlass both fenders and right side door manul window if so hit asap


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 09:52 PM~16614064
> *ha, no mames, las hoses son para carros , no para lanchas :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 10:01 PM~16614166
> *LOL  :biggrin:
> *


mini cooper :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , hey i told u just get some connectors and pick them small 6 hoses, no problem :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 10:06 PM~16614232
> *mini cooper :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , hey i told u just get some connectors and pick them small 6 hoses, no problem :biggrin:
> *


man i dont think dat will still be long enuff...ima need 2 more of the same size of the ones i got from u.......the ones on there right now are barely at the fuckin middle of the car....... :angry:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 10:34 PM~16613833
> *Need 2 #6 hoses anybody got any?
> *


We got them in stock


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 10:12 PM~16614297
> *man i dont think dat will still be long enuff...ima need 2 more of the same size of the ones i got from u.......the ones on there right now are barely at the fuckin middle of the car....... :angry:
> *


what the hell??, u must be running them around every lil obstacle :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 14 2010, 10:19 PM~16614387
> *We got them in stock
> *


how much for the 59 wagon


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 11:21 PM~16614410
> *how much for the 59 wagon
> *


Its sold it didn't last long


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 14 2010, 10:22 PM~16614433
> *Its sold it didn't last long
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 11:24 PM~16614459
> *:0
> *


Call me when u get a chance


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 11:26 PM~16614495
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 14 2010, 10:19 PM~16614387
> *We got them in stock
> *


puro pedo i told slim to steal em from yall already and he couldnt find em :angry: :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 11:28 PM~16614510
> *puro pedo i told slim to steal em from yall already and he couldnt find em  :angry:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 10:19 PM~16614388
> *what the hell??, u must be running them around every lil obstacle :biggrin:
> *


not really....jus a big boat ...and in the front i do gotta run em around a lil cuz theyll be touchin the nascar headers :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 11:28 PM~16614510
> *puro pedo i told slim to steal em from yall already and he couldnt find em  :angry:  :happysad:
> *


Shit we got 10 sets


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2010, 12:29 AM~16614530
> *not really....jus a big boat ...and in the front i do gotta run em around a lil cuz theyll be touchin the nascar headers  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 14 2010, 10:29 PM~16614533
> *Shit we got 10 sets
> *


yall holding out my ***** then.... next time he go out there put a set on my tab and ill give da mula to slim.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 14 2010, 10:31 PM~16614556
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: wut......


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 14 2010, 11:36 PM~16614603
> *yall holding out my ***** then.... next time he go out there put a set on my tab and ill  give da mula to slim.
> *


No problem will do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2010, 12:37 AM~16614619
> *:uh: wut......
> *


come take the hoses out of my car. i wont be needing em.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 14 2010, 10:43 PM~16614700
> *No problem will do
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 14 2010, 10:44 PM~16614712
> *come take the hoses out of my car.  i wont be needing em.
> *


y wa happeeen??? need heavy duty hoses for ur xtra heavy duty ass???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2010, 12:46 AM~16614745
> *y wa happeeen??? need heavy duty hoses for ur xtra heavy duty ass???
> *


yeah


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 14 2010, 10:47 PM~16614761
> *yeah
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2010, 12:59 AM~16614906
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 09:21 PM~16614410
> *how much for the 59 wagon
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 14 2010, 10:57 PM~16613397
> *Roll call
> Krazy Toyz Car Show August 8, 2010.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure Oldies will be there.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 15 2010, 09:54 AM~16616643
> *
> *


Lunch?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 15 2010, 10:03 AM~16616687
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Entrale cabrones....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=526783


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 14 2010, 09:34 PM~16613850
> *GALLO U GETTIN DOWN WIT THAT CAMERA HOMIE
> *


naw thats my girl, she wreckin it  all i did was photoshop the first two pics....


----------



## hvw8 (Dec 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

86 cutty, i have a v6 in it, runs but id rather rebuild it. if anyone is interested in takin it off my hands let me know, if not im gonna rebuild the engine


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 14 2010, 11:35 PM~16615330
> *:wow:  :0
> *


Muy tarde lla tiene nuevo dueno.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2010, 08:01 AM~16616675
> *Lunch?
> *


Donde?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 15 2010, 12:39 PM~16617684
> *Donde?
> *


man, next time take the pizza away from me. oinnnkhueeesuuuu!!! i am ready for a nap. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Winter Conroe Swapmeet Feb 19th @ the fairgrounds, 19-21.*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 15 2010, 10:20 AM~16617525
> *naw thats my girl, she wreckin it  all i did was photoshop the first two pics....
> *


shit take some pics of my bucket..


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2010, 08:53 AM~16616637
> *I'm sure Oldies will be there.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2010, 08:53 AM~16616637
> *I'm sure Oldies will be there.
> *


:wow: U actually gonna take out the 53? :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Feb 15 2010, 04:11 PM~16619312
> *:wow: U actually gonna take out the 53? :cheesy:
> *


yep, won't do many carshows but will do it for Krazytoyz


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2010, 03:12 PM~16619322
> *yep, won't do many carshows but will do it for Krazytoyz
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 15 2010, 03:15 PM~16619775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 15 2010, 05:15 PM~16619775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2010, 02:21 PM~16610081
> *WHEN THIS HAPPEN?????
> THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL :biggrin: LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHwIBbZq6T8
> *


 :biggrin: lol long time ago


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2010, 12:51 PM~16618833
> *shit take some pics of my bucket..
> *


hmmmmm but naked hoes included? lol 
ill let her know, but i know shes gonna say yes


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2010, 12:51 PM~16618833
> *shit take some pics of my bucket..
> *


she said sundays is best for her... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 15 2010, 03:30 PM~16619883
> *hmmmmm but naked hoes included? lol
> ill let her know, but i know shes gonna say yes
> *


gotta wait till i finish re paintin car..
then we can do it


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2010, 04:51 PM~16620488
> *gotta wait till i finish re paintin car..
> then we can do it
> *


pussy


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ive always been terrified of the the depth of the ocean...seeing this pic gave me da goosebumps :wow: :happysad: 








hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 15 2010, 03:30 PM~16619882
> *:biggrin: lol long time ago
> *


 :uh: :uh: MICHAELS INTERNATIONAL :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2010, 05:46 PM~16620904
> *ive always been terrified of the the depth of the ocean...seeing this pic gave me da goosebumps  :wow:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


great info


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TO ANYONE BUILDING A SHOW QUALITY LOWRIDER BIKE FOR YOUR KIDS OR YOURSELF........... GO INTO THE BIKE FORUM AND CHECK OUT THE RAFFLE I HAVE FOR SOME PARTS THAT ARE FULLY ENGRAVED ON BOTH SIDE BY SALAS ENGRAVING


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS)
K ESTA PASANDO CONTIGO CHOCHERRIOS 
:wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 15 2010, 03:15 PM~16619775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 15 2010, 10:20 AM~16617525
> *naw thats my girl, she wreckin it  all i did was photoshop the first two pics....
> *


nice avi...sneak peek to the ls elco... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard
:uh: :uh: K ONDA 4X4


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2010, 09:18 PM~16623231
> *nice avi...sneak peek to the ls elco... :0
> *


sup goof.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 15 2010, 09:26 PM~16623340
> *rollin-hard
> :uh:  :uh: K ONDA 4X4
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2010, 10:18 PM~16623231
> *nice avi...sneak peek to the ls elco... :0
> *


x2 looks good


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 15 2010, 09:26 PM~16623340
> *rollin-hard
> :uh:  :uh: K ONDA 4X4
> *


A qui trabajando homie.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 15 2010, 10:56 PM~16624697
> *:0
> *


  que onda chochi.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2010, 05:46 PM~16620904
> *ive always been terrified of the the depth of the ocean...seeing this pic gave me da goosebumps  :wow:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


cool story bro


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wut go down this week


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 15 2010, 06:46 PM~16621576
> *TO ANYONE BUILDING A SHOW QUALITY LOWRIDER BIKE FOR YOUR KIDS OR YOURSELF........... GO INTO THE BIKE FORUM AND CHECK OUT THE RAFFLE I HAVE FOR SOME PARTS THAT ARE FULLY ENGRAVED ON BOTH SIDE BY SALAS ENGRAVING
> 
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, *switches4life*, SHOELACES

ill call you when i get to shop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 08:45 AM~16627527
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sic713, switches4life, SHOELACES
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Feb 16 2010, 09:25 AM~16627039
> *wut go down this week
> *


Westheimer saturday night.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

aight ill round up da boyz


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

this is a benefit for my aunt.....any one that can poss bring some cars out would be greatly appreciated....if u can hit me up for more details


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 16 2010, 02:55 PM~16629630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the heckers??? we're having our one year anniversary party for THR there at night. ????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 16 2010, 02:55 PM~16629630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll swing by early in the day to get some plates.  you should stick around at night for the party big j.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 16 2010, 11:47 AM~16629072
> *Westheimer saturday night.
> *


hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

whats good Houston


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 15 2010, 09:18 PM~16623231
> *nice avi...sneak peek to the ls elco... :0
> *


fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 16 2010, 04:13 PM~16631210
> *fuck it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: post bigger pic


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! ASSSWOOOOPEENNNNNNN TIME!!!!!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2010, 04:28 PM~16631359
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! ASSSWOOOOPEENNNNNNN TIME!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , damn!!! old man said im 65 years old but i can throw chingasos :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2010, 06:28 PM~16631359
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! ASSSWOOOOPEENNNNNNN TIME!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


repost pendeja! props to the old fart. :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2010, 05:28 PM~16631359
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! ASSSWOOOOPEENNNNNNN TIME!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


WTF!! how you start some shit then be a bitch and cry bout it, got his ass wooped by a old man that wasnt having none, pendejo!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 15 2010, 09:27 PM~16623345
> *sup goof.
> *


QUE PASA PAISANO


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 16 2010, 05:47 PM~16632174
> *QUE PASA PAISANO
> *


ragalac is spainard?


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2010, 07:28 PM~16631359
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! ASSSWOOOOPEENNNNNNN TIME!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :wow: old man warned him not to fuck with him lol :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2010, 04:34 PM~16631429
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , damn!!! old man said im 65 years old but i can throw chingasos :biggrin:
> *


almost ready


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 16 2010, 06:01 PM~16632318
> *ragalac is spainard?
> *


Can't u see the resemblence it the fine curly hair :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 07:25 PM~16633336
> *almost ready
> *


 :cheesy: pm pics way or phone pics pleassseeee


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

need some pump blocks, just the blocks, anybody?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 09:25 PM~16633336
> *almost ready
> *


FOR THEESE NUTZ!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 16 2010, 08:13 PM~16634092
> *FOR THEESE NUTZ!
> *


in yoooooo mouthhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 16 2010, 05:27 AM~16626717
> * que onda chochi.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 10:15 PM~16634130
> *in yoooooo mouthhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *


YOURE BITCH ASS IS WALKING IN THE MORNING!
:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2010, 09:26 PM~16633359
> *Can't u see the resemblence it the fine curly hair :happysad:
> *


de las nalgas??? :burn:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2010, 04:28 PM~16631359
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! ASSSWOOOOPEENNNNNNN TIME!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


cool story bro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 16 2010, 08:20 PM~16634201
> *YOURE BITCH ASS IS WALKING IN THE MORNING!
> :roflmao:
> *


:run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

before









after


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16634347
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


o yesss  that red line definetly had to go


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2010, 07:26 PM~16633359
> *Can't u see the resemblence it the fine curly hair :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 16 2010, 06:01 PM~16632318
> *ragalac is spainard?
> *


 I dont know ?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16634347
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2010, 08:26 PM~16634304
> *de las nalgas???  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: sorry mofo..lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2010, 08:31 PM~16634398
> *o yesss  that red line definetly had to go
> *


too bad it wasnt on top of the clear.i would of buffed it off


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16634347
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass monte


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 11:28 PM~16634347
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


  nice how many benjamins u dropped on that upgrade?


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2010, 05:28 PM~16631359
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! ASSSWOOOOPEENNNNNNN TIME!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: old man kicked his ass


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 16 2010, 05:28 PM~16631359
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: MAYNE!!!!!!!!!! ASSSWOOOOPEENNNNNNN TIME!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lQJFv9SMSMQ&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


that old man opened a big can of













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 09:28 PM~16634347
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: HOPE SATURDAY NIGHT ISN'T COLD LIKE LAST TIME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

roll call for saturday? we taking 4 maybe 5 cars


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2010, 04:18 PM~16631246
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship: post bigger pic
> *


naw not yet muahahahahahahaaa


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 17 2010, 04:13 PM~16642554
> *naw not yet muahahahahahahaaa
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2010, 08:28 PM~16634347
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


lines lookin good


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 17 2010, 04:13 PM~16642554
> *naw not yet muahahahahahahaaa
> *


 :biggrin: show them ur undies...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 17 2010, 06:58 PM~16643005
> *:biggrin:  show them ur undies...
> *


u forgot the no **** part


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 17 2010, 05:06 PM~16643087
> *u forgot the no **** part
> *


GROWN FOLKS DONT NEED TO SAY THAT...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fat asses 62










:run:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 07:17 PM~16643773
> *fat asses 62
> 
> 
> ...



which fatass, there's quite a few around here......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 06:18 PM~16643785
> *which fatass, there's quite a few around here......
> *


the only fatass who drives a lime green booger big rig


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 07:27 PM~16643900
> *the only fatass who drives a lime green booger big rig
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


tell him to come get his junk outta my garage


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 06:17 PM~16643773
> *fat asses 62
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 17 2010, 04:58 PM~16643005
> *:biggrin:  show them ur undies...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

what a day just got a new cutlass aka street freak and the heads were back but got that fix


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 12 2010, 04:07 AM~16591147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 06:17 PM~16643773
> *fat asses 62
> 
> 
> ...


hhmmm, nice, just gave me an an idea :cheesy:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 17 2010, 07:52 PM~16644943
> *what a day  just got a new cutlass aka street freak and the heads were back but got that fix
> *


gadam! enough cars lol im barely gettin by wit one lol


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2010, 07:02 PM~16645098
> *hhmmm, nice
> *


ME DIJO EL BIG BROWN QUE YA TE VAS HACER SOUTHSIDE!!!
 I GUESS IM THE ONLYONE LEFT TO JOIN.... :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16645213
> *gadam! enough cars lol im barely gettin by wit one lol
> *


naw homie i lose my truck so i could get me a lolo daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2010, 11:53 AM~16639390
> *roll call for saturday? we taking 4 maybe 5 cars
> *


Same here we are planing to take 4-5 cars.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16645231
> *ME DIJO EL BIG BROWN QUE YA TE VAS HACER SOUTHSIDE!!!
> I GUESS IM THE ONLYONE LEFT TO JOIN.... :angry:
> *


lol, esta loco el brown, "PARTIME HOPPER WANNABE,", no tiene que hacer , deveria sacar su yonke, so i can braak him off again :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 17 2010, 08:23 PM~16645358
> *Same here we are planing to take 4-5 cars.
> *


i should be there, :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 17 2010, 10:53 AM~16639390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 17 2010, 08:58 PM~16645031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 














:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 17 2010, 07:17 PM~16643773
> *fat asses 62
> 
> 
> ...


i like the laser effects


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 17 2010, 09:14 PM~16645213
> *gadam! enough cars lol im barely gettin by wit one lol
> *


X2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 17 2010, 09:14 PM~16646193
> *X2
> *


''SUPPORT,RESPECT & UNITY" What everyones motto should be in 2010


LIKE THAT SIGNATURE HOMIE ...SO TRUE!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2010, 07:33 PM~16645515
> *lol, esta loco el brown, "PARTIME HOPPER WANNABE,",  no tiene que hacer ,  deveria sacar su yonke, so i can braak him off again :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :run: :drama:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

SHOULD BE COMING SOON TO A STREET NEAR YOU!!
WITH A WHOLE NEW LOOK..... :rimshot:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 10:45 PM~16645707
> *spagetti farts?  :|
> 
> *


 :burn:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2010, 10:36 PM~16647659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 18 2010, 12:36 AM~16647659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 15 2010, 02:12 PM~16619322
> *yep, won't do many carshows but will do it for Krazytoyz
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

*working hard on the new king of the street*single pump 8 batteries and some 13's


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 18 2010, 01:23 AM~16648662
> *working hard on the new king of the streetsingle pump 8 batteries  and some 13's
> 
> 
> ...


wait so you dont work at southside anymore? :around: :around:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 16 2010, 08:31 PM~16634398
> *o yesss  that red line definetly had to go
> *


no mames quey...
looks good..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 18 2010, 02:24 AM~16649205
> *wait so you dont work at southside anymore?  :around:  :around:
> *


:rimshot:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 15 2010, 06:46 PM~16621576
> *1. LOS- SPIDERMAN
> 2.
> 3. VICMARCOS - paid
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

new wheels ready 2 hit westimer saturday juz need 2 fix my timing


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 17 2010, 10:36 PM~16647659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2010, 09:53 AM~16639390
> *roll call for saturday? we taking 4 maybe 5 cars
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2010, 09:18 AM~16649902
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 17 2010, 08:33 PM~16645515
> *lol, esta loco el brown, "PARTIME HOPPER WANNABE,",  no tiene que hacer ,  deveria sacar su yonke, so i can braak him off again :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Para eso me gustabas chaparro I culo. Traias a tu ermano robert todo contento. I no lo andas mamando. Pero ese eres tu dos caras lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 18 2010, 12:23 AM~16648662
> *working hard on the new king of the streetsingle pump 8 batteries  and some 13's
> 
> 
> ...


are those big brown tires :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 18 2010, 10:50 AM~16651285
> *Para eso me gustabas chaparro I culo.  Traias a tu ermano robert todo contento.  I no lo andas mamando. Pero ese eres tu dos caras lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: calmado mi rambo mexicano, no tengo tiempo para andar con mamadas, tengo que regresar al jale


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2010, 10:54 AM~16651317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: calmado mi rambo mexicano, no tengo tiempo para andar con mamadas, tengo que regresar al jale
> *


A chingado me e quiboque. El boiler que conosco es lo unico que es gueno para andar con mamadas lol.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 18 2010, 12:23 AM~16648662
> *working hard on the new king of the streetsingle pump 8 batteries  and some 13's
> 
> 
> ...


Semira bien. Miro que tiene mueyes atras como de una troca verdad el motor un 4 silindros. Una troca s10 tambien puede ser king of the street verda. Es la misma suspension las dos pesan mucho menos que un carro. Nomas curosidad que tengo por que ay tengo una s10 que me esta estorbando


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 18 2010, 01:38 PM~16652159
> *Semira bien. Miro que tiene mueyes atras  como de una troca verdad el motor un 4 silindros.  Una troca s10 tambien puede ser king of the street verda.  Es la misma suspension las dos pesan mucho menos que un carro. Nomas curosidad que tengo por que ay tengo una s10 que me esta estorbando
> *



toda la suspension va aser stock , y tiene motor de 6 cil 4.3 y con 8 baterias y con 13 s . 

placas y registrasion para cumplir con todos los requisitos de un verdadero king of the streets.


y si no pego mas de 60 inches no meresco ese titulo. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 18 2010, 01:11 PM~16652353
> *toda la suspension va aser stock , y tiene motor de 6 cil 4.3 y  con 8 baterias y con 13 s .
> 
> placas y registrasion para cumplir con todos los requisitos de un verdadero king of the streets.
> ...


Te conosco. I 60 yo se que no es dificil para ti. Mi pregunta fue la suspension te la blaser es igual k la de una s10. No ay problema que pueda ser la king of the steert berda.


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 18 2010, 10:05 AM~16650957
> *new wheels ready 2 hit westimer saturday juz need 2 fix my timing
> 
> 
> ...


 pues como le ases pasate la receta :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 17 2010, 08:22 PM~16645351
> *naw homie i lose my truck so i could get me a lolo daily driver :biggrin:
> *


the good life :biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 18 2010, 01:27 PM~16652452
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Man hold up!!! I might have to pull out my chucks!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Feb 18 2010, 04:51 PM~16653469
> *Man hold up!!! I might have to pull out my chucks!
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone gots some clean all chrome 13 for sale if so hit me up thanks


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

look like empire in the house


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Feb 18 2010, 03:48 PM~16653447
> *pues como le ases pasate la receta  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chingandole aqui en el shop :happysad:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 18 2010, 12:23 AM~16648662
> *working hard on the new king of the streetsingle pump 8 batteries  and some 13's
> 
> 
> ...


i know is gonna look clean :wow:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 18 2010, 04:24 PM~16653717
> *look like empire in the house
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 18 2010, 04:57 PM~16654020
> *:biggrin:
> *


say what....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 18 2010, 02:00 PM~16652659
> *Te conosco. I 60 yo se que no es dificil para ti.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 09:45 PM~16645707
> *
> :uh:
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 18 2010, 06:54 PM~16654537
> *:twak:
> *



sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekness :biggrin:


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 17 2010, 08:45 PM~16645707
> *spagetti farts?  :|
> :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


beeeeeee


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 18 2010, 07:06 PM~16654639
> *beeeeeee
> *



ever just feel like jackin off?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 18 2010, 07:16 PM~16655139
> *ever just feel like jackin off?
> *


dude..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2010, 08:21 PM~16655177
> *dude..
> *



i'm jus sayin, numsayin?


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 18 2010, 07:22 PM~16655194
> *i'm jus sayin, numsayin?
> *


no i dont i get her to do that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 18 2010, 08:28 PM~16655263
> *no i dont i get her to do that
> *



i'm sure "she" will be on here any minute to help you out :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 18 2010, 07:33 PM~16655317
> *i'm sure "she" will be on here any minute to help you out :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


she alllllllllllllready did yeyeah :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 18 2010, 08:40 PM~16655377
> *she alllllllllllllready did yeyeah :0
> *




so you went to brians house?


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 18 2010, 07:41 PM~16655388
> *so you went to brians house?
> *


no puto


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 18 2010, 07:41 PM~16655388
> *so you went to brians house?
> *


hows my car coming along :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 18 2010, 09:08 PM~16655672
> *hows my car coming along :biggrin:
> *



i dunno, what you do to the lac? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *rollin-hard*, sic713, Emperor Goofy, 84 BLAZER, [email protected]

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2010, 08:14 PM~16655753
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: rollin-hard, sic713, Emperor Goofy, 84 BLAZER, [email protected]
> 
> ...


FIXD :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2010, 08:16 PM~16655794
> *FIXD :biggrin:
> *


lol.. ill be chippin sat, i need new springs


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2010, 08:20 PM~16655834
> *lol.. ill be chippin sat, i need new springs
> *


get u sum coolaids, they work good


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2010, 09:26 PM~16655890
> *get u sum coolaids, they work good
> *


 :wave: :yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 18 2010, 08:35 PM~16656018
> *:wave:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


what it do homie, when and where is the car show, where black majic tean vs shortys hydros gona collide?? just a rumor or what, pasa el chisme


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

BAYTOWN 281 C.C


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

BAYTOWN 281 C.C


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 18 2010, 01:11 PM~16652353
> *toda la suspension va aser stock , y tiene motor de 6 cil 4.3 y  con 8 baterias y con 13 s .
> 
> placas y registrasion para cumplir con todos los requisitos de un verdadero king of the streets.
> ...


we heard that before homeboy!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 18 2010, 08:57 PM~16656290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  clean rides homie..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 18 2010, 11:01 PM~16656331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2010 just called.......said blue luxury sport needs exstended a arms :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2010, 10:16 PM~16656541
> *2010 just called.......said blue luxury sport needs exstended a arms :0
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 18 2010, 09:39 PM~16656081
> *what it do homie, when and where is the car show, where black majic tean  vs shortys hydros gona collide?? just a rumor or what, pasa el chisme
> *


*k onday bro..march 27th Amarillo the heart of the west texas... tambien i heard that team hilow from el paso might be making it up here too...se va a poner chingon el show..* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 18 2010, 11:06 PM~16656403
> *  clean rides homie..
> *


THANKS HOMIE...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2010, 11:16 PM~16656541
> *2010 just called.......said blue luxury sport needs exstended a arms :0
> *


WE KNOW..ITS A WORKING PROGRESS :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 18 2010, 11:23 PM~16656633
> *WE KNOW..ITS A WORKING PROGRESS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy flew a plane into federal building, mayne


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16656689
> *boy flew a plane into federal building, mayne
> *



fuck the irs.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 18 2010, 09:27 PM~16656698
> *fuck the irs.
> *


i agree, they collect money on laws, that arent even laws.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hey you dont have to pay'em if u dont want to......imjussayin....noumsayin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 18 2010, 09:35 PM~16656794
> * hey you dont have to pay'em if u dont want to......imjussayin....noumsayin
> *


ill remmeber that when i owe you money one day :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

POSTING FOR THE HOMIE NARCISO!!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 18 2010, 11:39 PM~16656851
> *POSTING FOR THE HOMIE NARCISO!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2010, 11:37 PM~16656821
> *ill remmeber that when i owe you money one day  :biggrin:
> *


i collect like the irs ***** u dont wanna owe me


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

day two of the king of the street project


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Looks like you might have to give up the J's Goofy
http://www.footlocker.com/searchresults/ke...ars/?cm=WomensP


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2010, 08:14 PM~16655753
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: rollin-hard, sic713, Emperor Goofy, 84 BLAZER, [email protected]
> 
> ...


Que pasa mi amigo mike


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 19 2010, 03:09 AM~16659429
> *Que pasa mi amigo mike
> *











MUGROSO!!!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 18 2010, 09:16 PM~16655139
> *ever just feel like jackin off?
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Looking for a 307 v-8 engine only. Must hear it run before I get it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 18 2010, 08:26 PM~16655890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillin..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 19 2010, 12:17 AM~16658659
> *Looks like you might have to give up the J's Goofy
> http://www.footlocker.com/searchresults/ke...ars/?cm=WomensP
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 19 2010, 06:24 AM~16659723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUGROSO!!!! Tienes el YOYO.


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16656689
> *boy flew a plane into federal building, mayne
> *


that dude is an idiot :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 18 2010, 09:21 PM~16656605
> *k onday bro..march 27th Amarillo  the heart of the west texas... tambien i heard that team hilow from el paso might be making it up here too...se va a poner chingon el show.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ala moe, entonces si se va a poner chingon, hay que ir for sure!! :cheesy: :cheesy:  heard serhioheavyhitter is gona drop a bomb in the hop pit :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 19 2010, 06:24 AM~16659723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Feb 18 2010, 09:01 PM~16656339
> *we heard that before homeboy!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2010, 01:14 PM~16661663
> *:0  :0  :0  :drama:  :drama:
> *


x2


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2010, 01:25 PM~16662848
> *x2
> *


You going to the Conroe Swap Meet?

Winter Conroe Swap Meet & Car Corral

Feb 19th - 21st 2010
(Early move-in on [email protected] 7am Feb 19th)

Gates open @ 7am Fri., Sat. & Sun. for all.
Close @ 6pm Fri., Sat. & 4pm Sun.

Montgomery County Fairgrounds
9055 FM 1484
Conroe,Tx 77303

http://www.hotrodsoftexas.com/conroew.shtml


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 19 2010, 03:36 PM~16662928
> *You going to the Conroe Swap Meet?
> 
> Winter Conroe Swap Meet & Car Corral
> ...


I'll be there tomorrow. Leaving at 6am before it gets packed and all the good stuff sells.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 18 2010, 05:08 PM~16654122
> *say what....
> *


i gotta pop my head in here every now and then :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 19 2010, 02:44 PM~16663417
> *i gotta pop my head in here every now and then  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 19 2010, 01:36 PM~16662928
> *You going to the Conroe Swap Meet?
> 
> Winter Conroe Swap Meet & Car Corral
> ...


this thing anygood is it worth driving out there ?? :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 19 2010, 01:57 AM~16658531
> *day two of the king of the street project
> 
> 
> ...


is dem zeniths :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 19 2010, 03:28 PM~16663714
> *this thing anygood is it worth driving out there ?? :happysad:
> *


hell yeah


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

kool im gonna check it out tomorrow morning then aint shit else to do


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2010, 03:46 PM~16663835
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: Is that yours? :wow: :wow:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2010, 04:30 PM~16663730
> *is dem zeniths :0
> *


sup my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2010, 03:44 PM~16663414
> *I'll be there tomorrow.  Leaving at 6am before it gets packed and all the good stuff sells.
> *


go earlier...trust.

by there by 6.. if you want the good good deals, and dont sleep on it cus they will get snatched up

ill be at work at 6am :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 19 2010, 07:22 PM~16665000
> *go earlier...trust.
> 
> by there by 6.. if you want the good good deals, and dont sleep on it cus they will get snatched up
> ...


nah, i need some sleep.  by the time i get there it will open up 7am.


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 19 2010, 04:15 PM~16664157
> *sup my ***** :biggrin:
> *


hhhmmm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 SLIMONTHEBUMPER!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVkjNBK2MvA


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2010, 12:12 PM~16661641
> *:0  :0  :0 ala moe, entonces si se va a poner chingon, hay que ir for sure!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:    heard serhioheavyhitter is gona drop a  bomb in the hop pit :0
> *


*lol... simon he got his truck swangin pretty fukin good... seen it and no mames triple digits* :wow:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2010, 06:45 PM~16665220
> *:0 SLIMONTHEBUMPER!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVkjNBK2MvA
> *


*hasta el rear end is shifted back too...moe inches*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 19 2010, 05:59 PM~16665358
> *lol... simon he got his truck swangin pretty fukin good... seen it and no mames triple digits :wow:
> *


 :0 TRIPLE DIGITS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 19 2010, 05:59 PM~16665370
> *hasta el rear end is shifted back too...moe inches
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 19 2010, 07:00 PM~16665382
> *:0 TRIPLE DIGITS
> *


*single pump....* :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 19 2010, 06:02 PM~16665401
> *single pump.... :0  :0
> *


SINGLE PUMP??? A LA VER:wow: :wow: :run:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Fucking UPS sucks.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 19 2010, 07:43 PM~16666254
> *Fucking UPS sucks.
> *


what time we meeting up tommorow..

gotta get some tires and shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 19 2010, 05:46 PM~16663835
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 19 2010, 10:10 PM~16666492
> *what time we meeting up tommorow..
> 
> gotta get some tires and shit
> *


About 8 or 9 :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 19 2010, 07:12 AM~16660202
> *Looking for a 307 v-8 engine only.  Must hear it run before I get it.
> *


I GOT ONE!! JUST PULLED IT OUT OF CHOCHIS CUTTY NOT LONG AGO CAUSE HE WAS GONNA PUT A V-6 TO HOP... GOOD ENGINE


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 19 2010, 08:57 AM~16661000
> *MUGROSO!!!! Tienes el YOYO.
> *


****!!! :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 19 2010, 09:30 PM~16667683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SI MIRA BIEN EL JALE WUEY! BUT WHAT IT DO.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 19 2010, 09:30 PM~16667683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttmft for the homie puting it down. and whats up to the homies that ive met since i got here to houston.  firme people


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

so do we have the green light for tonight on 6 and and burlington


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 19 2010, 10:30 PM~16667683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that stuff flamable?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2010, 01:00 PM~16670859
> *is that stuff flamable?
> *


i think so..
instant fire


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Feb 20 2010, 11:42 AM~16670377
> *so do we have the green light for tonight on 6 and and burlington
> *


think so, we takeing off around 8 or 9pm, according to mr sic aka mike,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fuck the IRS!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16671381
> *fuck the IRS!
> *


x$6,000 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 02:53 PM~16671488
> *x$6,000 :angry:
> *


-7100 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 02:06 PM~16671196
> *think so, we takeing off around 8 or 9pm, according to mr sic  aka mike,
> *


where yall wanna meet?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:53 PM~16671488
> *x$6,000 :angry:
> *


$5000 here :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2010, 01:00 PM~16670859
> *is that stuff flamable?
> *


not mikey yu approved?? :dunno:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

well you know we get it poppin late 
so am try n get these fools rounded up around ten or sum


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 20 2010, 12:29 AM~16667673
> *I GOT ONE!! JUST PULLED IT OUT OF CHOCHIS CUTTY NOT LONG AGO CAUSE HE WAS GONNA PUT A V-6 TO HOP... GOOD ENGINE
> *


pm sent


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2010, 03:17 PM~16671624
> *where yall wanna meet?
> *


its only me from my crew , we can meet up at best buy or whataburger at gulf center


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:02 PM~16671907
> *its only me from my crew , we can meet up at best buy or whataburger at gulf center
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 20 2010, 04:04 PM~16671923
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: with cheeze :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

new project frame for the ls


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:20 PM~16672024
> *new project frame for the ls
> 
> 
> ...


street or radical??


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:uh: u takin out ur car fool?


> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Feb 20 2010, 03:48 PM~16671817
> *well you know we get it poppin late
> so am try n get these fools rounded up around ten or sum
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2010, 04:26 PM~16672055
> *street or radical??
> *


STREETS, STREETS, STREETS, STREETS, STREETS AND NOTHING BUT STREETS!!!!!!!!
FOR RADICAL , I HAVE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:30 PM~16672077
> *STREETS, STREETS, STREETS, STREETS, STREETS AND NOTHING BUT STREETS!!!!!!!!
> FOR RADICAL , I HAVE THIS :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2010, 04:32 PM~16672092
> *:happysad:
> *


YEAH, i know , but remember the car might do 90s now, and this is houston not cali where they doing 115 radicals..., so i should get some credit...right??, 
and im only one man team :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:38 PM~16672140
> *YEAH, i know , but remember the car might do 90s now, and this is houston not cali where they doing 115 radicals..., so i should get some credit...right??,
> and im only one man team :happysad:
> *


i can get u into the 90s  but yea u get credit homie i never talked down on u  ur doing ya thang out the backyard...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 20 2010, 04:40 PM~16672153
> *i can get u into the 90s   but yea u get credit homie i never talked down on u   ur doing ya thang out the backyard...
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

mi aguelo en el bumper :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

need some murals done ,who does this in houston


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 20 2010, 06:15 PM~16672419
> *mi aguelo en el bumper :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Feb 20 2010, 05:53 PM~16672698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


traete la virongas ala westimer wey


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

wuz up darkenes u rollin or wut?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:30 PM~16672077
> *STREETS, STREETS, STREETS, STREETS, STREETS AND NOTHING BUT STREETS!!!!!!!!
> FOR RADICAL , I HAVE THIS :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 20 2010, 06:13 PM~16672840
> *wuz up darkenes u rollin or wut?
> *


yes sir.. meeting up at 830 for the southeast peeps..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

NEED SOME 13'S............................................................ $ IN HAND


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:20 PM~16672024
> *new project frame for the ls
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 20 2010, 06:46 PM~16672661
> *need some murals done ,who does this in houston
> *


www.deeznutz.com :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Feb 20 2010, 11:33 PM~16675298
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just got back from westhimer, had a great time, its well worth the drive, seen a lot of lowlows   ,


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2010, 12:02 AM~16675503
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Feb 21 2010, 12:14 AM~16675594
> *sup homie keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *


trying :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2010, 12:04 AM~16675522
> *just got back from westhimer, had a great time, its well worth the drive, seen a lot of lowlows    ,
> *


ahhhh im home..
tired..
but it was fun.. made it home in one peace..


i think we had about 20 -25 lows..

bunch of new faces... meet some new peeps.

the cruise was a lil un organized, but it was good..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 
wasnt there but i saw a early 90s tc white one and that blue regal from royals on the fwy :run:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 01:44 AM~16675780
> *ahhhh im home..
> tired..
> but it was fun.. made it home in one peace..
> ...


good meeting you homie 

had a great time during the cruise. first time out so it was something different that i could definitely get used to.


met some new faces and kicked it with some familiar ones.... fun night :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

couldnt make it last night, last minute things fucked it up for me


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 21 2010, 01:30 AM~16676003
> *good meeting you homie
> 
> had a great time during the cruise. first time out so it was something different that i could definitely get used to.
> ...


is that you homie with the pearl caddy?, nice caddy


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 03:20 PM~16672024
> *new project frame for the ls
> 
> 
> ...


damn another frame??? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 21 2010, 09:35 AM~16677314
> *damn another frame??? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Feb 20 2010, 09:39 AM~16670015
> *ttmft for the homie puting it down. and whats up to the homies that ive met since i got here to houston.  firme people
> *


WATS UP BIG PETE!!! SO DID U GET A TOUR OF HOUSTON LAST NIGHT O QUE?


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

i had a good time out. this was my first cruise night out in houston. it was cool i met some cool people even met some people from back home.  i just dont think ill be getting used to 84's ,blades or pop trunks any time soon :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2010, 08:39 AM~16677329
> *:uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


QUE ROLLO WUEY!!! COMO ESTUVO ANOCHE? 
SO COMO SE LLAMA TU NEW BABY? :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 20 2010, 06:46 PM~16672661
> *need some murals done ,who does this in houston
> *


What you need done homie?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 21 2010, 09:40 AM~16677341
> *QUE ROLLO WUEY!!! COMO ESTUVO ANOCHE?
> SO COMO SE LLAMA TU NEW BABY? :biggrin:
> *


POLVO!!









nah, puro pedo, se llama frost :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:30 PM~16672077
> *STREETS, STREETS, STREETS, STREETS, STREETS AND NOTHING BUT STREETS!!!!!!!!
> FOR RADICAL , I HAVE THIS :biggrin:
> 
> ...




:0 


*LOOKING SWEET BOILER*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 21 2010, 10:19 AM~16677549
> *:0
> LOOKING SWEET BOILER
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2010, 12:10 PM~16677501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2010, 12:10 PM~16677501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics. It was nice seening new ride out last night. I think the next one should be March 27th the last saturday in march. Gives everyone plenty of time to clear thier calendars.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 21 2010, 12:06 PM~16678228
> *Good pics. It was nice seening new ride out last night. I think the next one should be March 27th the last saturday in march. Gives everyone plenty of time to clear thier calendars.
> *


planty of time to come back lifted :biggrin:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2010, 01:10 PM~16677501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice sight


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

A few pics from yesterday.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 21 2010, 12:51 PM~16678569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 21 2010, 02:50 PM~16678554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 20 2010, 05:20 PM~16672024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   *90s alreadyyyyyyyyyy.. *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

joto :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ko's for sale NOT daytons make offer


















59 caddi taillight qty2 $40 for both


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 21 2010, 01:40 PM~16678907
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  you got a clean ls... ..
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR, THANKS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ABYBODY SELLIN SOME KO S CHIPS


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

anybody know how to work with car alarms?, my alarm turns on while am driving, shit just started yesterday, i went to the shop that installed it but they are closed sundays ( got it installed the alarm almost 3 years ago) its a cheap viper alarm,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLOWSS94_@Feb 21 2010, 03:38 PM~16679626
> *anybody know how to work with car alarms?, my alarm turns on while am driving, shit just started yesterday, i went to the shop that installed it but they are closed sundays ( got it installed the alarm almost 3 years ago) its a cheap viper alarm,
> *


damn, that sucks


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2010, 01:55 PM~16678604
> *this 61 mayne :wow:  :worship:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

3 Members: switches4life, AT1in2009, southside customs
:drama: :drama:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

the new toy for the shop :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 21 2010, 04:00 PM~16679793
> *3 Members: switches4life, AT1in2009, southside customs
> :drama:  :drama:
> *


LOL, U A FOOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Feb 21 2010, 04:00 PM~16679793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like how you stole the shops face masks and robert springs..took gears that werent yours.. and make sure you bring them grey springs you took out the caprice "southside 84".. yea the ones that are in the front of santo's blazer..

oh yea, that piston pump you said that i stole, and then blamed my one of my club members for stealing was found..like how you hid it on the top shelf..

now wheres the missing adex..



> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 21 2010, 04:02 PM~16679808
> *LOL, U A FOOL
> *


fuck it, here it goes


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 21 2010, 12:50 PM~16678554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Jason!
Just wanna say it was good hangin' out with yall fellas last night. Saw some familiar faces and finally put some new faces on some screen names. Looking forward to the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 21 2010, 06:19 PM~16679930
> *Nice pics Jason!
> Just wanna say it was good hangin' out with yall fellas last night. Saw some familiar faces and finally put some new faces on some screen names. Looking forward to the next one. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2010, 02:52 PM~16678986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!!! White boy was out there too!!!!!! :0


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2010, 01:52 PM~16678986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fk u puto


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 21 2010, 02:56 PM~16679357
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 06:15 PM~16679899
> *yep
> i like how you stole the shops face masks and robert springs..took gears that werent yours.. and make sure you bring them grey springs you took out the caprice "southside 84".. yea the ones that are in the front of santo's blazer..
> 
> ...


 :burn: 
Who did that clown point the finger at?


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 21 2010, 04:32 PM~16680015
> *DAMN!!!!!! White boy was out there too!!!!!! :0
> *


yeah we was waiting for u lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:15 PM~16679899
> *yep
> i like how you stole the shops face masks and robert springs..took gears that werent yours.. and make sure you bring them grey springs you took out the caprice "southside 84".. yea the ones that are in the front of santo's blazer..
> 
> ...


:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 21 2010, 05:35 PM~16680032
> *yeah we was waiting for u lol
> *


Ha!!! What's up B?


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2010, 01:57 PM~16679022
> *Ko's for sale NOT daytons make offer
> 
> 
> ...


10


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone have an adex for sale? used is OK.

not a joke (above post), im looking for an adex forreal :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 21 2010, 04:33 PM~16680025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 21 2010, 05:33 PM~16680017
> *fk u puto
> *



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............

i sure wish you guys would call a lil more often......hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 04:45 PM~16680101
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............
> 
> i sure wish you guys would call a lil more often......hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......
> *


i dont think they want you stinkin up the lows.
fart master


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 04:45 PM~16680101
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............
> 
> i sure wish you guys would call a lil more often......hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......
> *


i did u dont pick up???????????????????????????? LOL


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 05:15 PM~16679899
> *yep
> i like how you stole the shops face masks and robert springs..took gears that werent yours.. and make sure you bring them grey springs you took out the caprice "southside 84".. yea the ones that are in the front of santo's blazer..
> 
> ...


 your the last person that should be talking cuz the only reason your car was even out there 3 wheeling last night is cuz i did your frame and your lock up that your out there showing off. and thank you for advertising my work keep it up and oh yeah remember you never paid me for any of that work end of story


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 06:45 PM~16680097
> *mista and you
> lol..
> *


Fuck that hoes ass chump. I don't steal, I don't need to steal and If I was going to do it I sure as hell wouldn't steal from friends.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 21 2010, 05:51 PM~16680115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're an idiot :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 21 2010, 04:52 PM~16680125
> *your the last person that should be talking cuz the only reason your car was even out there 3 wheeling last night is cuz i did your frame and your lock up that your out there showing off. and thank you for advertising my work keep it up and oh yeah remember you never paid me for any of that work end of story
> *


oh im a talk alright..

i never said you didnt do my frame ..my car 3 wheeled before i had a frame homie..i bought material and helped.. ... plus you didnt ask me to pay you..

deal was i would paint and pattern the wagon you use to have, but you fucked that deal up..actin like a lil girl on her rag.. if you would of kept it cool, you would of had a leafed frame and good paint job..but naw you wanna try and take over a shop thats not even yours.. never paid a dime on rent..get real *****.. before i put you on blast.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 05:57 PM~16680166
> *oh im a talk alright..
> 
> i never said you didnt do my frame ..my car 3 wheeled before i had a frame homie..i bought material and helped.. ... plus you didnt ask me to pay you..
> ...




mayne....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 21 2010, 04:54 PM~16680142
> *Fuck that hoes ass chump. I don't steal, I don't need to steal and If I was going to do it I sure as hell wouldn't steal from friends.
> *


every time something came up missing, i was blamed or someone else..
dudes a joke..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 04:59 PM~16680178
> *mayne....
> *


yep.. chisme 
here it comes..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:59 PM~16680181
> *every time something came up missing, i was blamed or someone else..
> dudes a joke..
> *


dam *******


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2010, 02:57 PM~16679022
> *Ko's for sale NOT daytons make offer
> 
> 
> ...


2010caddyking.org..... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Feb 21 2010, 05:00 PM~16680188
> *dam *******
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 04:57 PM~16680165
> *  fkd up
> you're an idiot :roflmao:
> *


MMMMMMMMMMMMM PAT  LOL


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Feb 21 2010, 07:00 PM~16680188
> *dam *******
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fk it, im done for now.. untill he jumps stupid again


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 21 2010, 04:36 PM~16680041
> *10
> *


ok puta


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 21 2010, 04:32 PM~16680015
> *DAMN!!!!!! White boy was out there too!!!!!! :0
> *


alex wrong ogt...85 LAC aint Brian


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac+Feb 21 2010, 04:52 PM~16680116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u gott call ppl too :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2010, 06:29 PM~16680447
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> u gott call ppl too :angry:
> *



it was a joke you jackass. an inside one, and you are not on the inside :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 05:32 PM~16680471
> *it was a joke you jackass.  an inside one, and you are not on the inside :biggrin:
> *


 i know estupid :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2010, 06:26 PM~16680421
> *alex wrong ogt...85 LAC aint Brian
> *


LOL!!! Been gone toooooo long!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

What up Patrick!  

Damm Darkness......dont waste youre energy on bullshit instead finish that fucking top on tha Duece!!!!! :drama: :drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 05:48 PM~16680615
> *What up Patrick!
> 
> Damm Darkness......dont waste youre energy on bullshit instead finish that fucking top on tha Duece!!!!! :drama:  :drama:
> *


i just had to let it be known.. i took the weekend off.. back to work monday..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Feb 21 2010, 04:52 PM~16680125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!! :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: LA TIA PANCHA IS GOING DOWN 
:biggrin:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

RAIN OR SHINE THE SPOT IS CRACKIN in the HxA NESTO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

got a sound system for sale.. and 22 inch chrome rims with new tires..time to upgrade.. :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2010, 06:42 PM~16680559
> *i know estupid :biggrin:
> *


When you going by the shop?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 21 2010, 06:07 PM~16680798
> *When you going by the shop?
> *


whenever I did not find it last time


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 04:15 PM~16679899
> *yep
> i like how you stole the shops face masks and robert springs..took gears that werent yours.. and make sure you bring them grey springs you took out the caprice "southside 84".. yea the ones that are in the front of santo's blazer..
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Feb 21 2010, 03:14 PM~16678280
> *nice sight
> *


 :uh: Ya Mamaselas


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 06:15 PM~16679899
> *yep
> i like how you stole the shops face masks and robert springs..took gears that werent yours.. and make sure you bring them grey springs you took out the caprice "southside 84".. yea the ones that are in the front of santo's blazer..
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Feb 21 2010, 06:52 PM~16680125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Feb 21 2010, 06:23 PM~16680966
> *:uh: Ya Mamaselas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I NEED SOME 13S...................... HIT ME UP


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 21 2010, 04:01 PM~16679802
> *the new toy for the shop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that face shield looks familar (southside)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 21 2010, 07:57 PM~16680699
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot: LA TIA PANCHA IS GOING DOWN
> :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Feb 21 2010, 09:38 PM~16681651
> *that face shield looks familar (southside)
> *


 :0 


:drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sic713, *rug442*, [email protected], caveydd81

next batter up

:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 06:48 PM~16680615
> *What up Patrick!
> 
> Damm Darkness......dont waste youre energy on bullshit instead finish that fucking top on tha Duece!!!!! :drama:  :drama:
> *



what up hugo heard you got that car all sealed up i thought you'd a had that ride done and on the street by now :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up pat


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2010, 08:54 PM~16681869
> *what up pat
> *



whats crackin kenny, besides fat davids buttcheeks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when u coming to service my outside ac unit... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2010, 08:59 PM~16681967
> *when u coming to service my outside ac unit... :biggrin:
> *



whenever you set an appointment, we are taking calls for pre-summer checks already :biggrin: its gonna get hot people, take care of your a/c, and it'll take care of you


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 08:03 PM~16682031
> *whenever you set an appointment, we are taking calls for pre-summer checks already :biggrin:  its gonna get hot people, take care of your a/c, and it'll take care of you
> *


 :barf:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 09:53 PM~16681851
> *what up hugo heard you got that car all sealed up i thought you'd a had that ride done and on the street by now :biggrin:
> *


Shit homie that would be nice, snap my fingers and shazam bitch is ready! I will be back at the shop working on it Tuesday-->Thursday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 09:13 PM~16682184
> *Shit homie that would be nice, snap my fingers and shazam bitch is ready! I will be back at the shop working on it Tuesday-->Thursday
> *



you and me both homie  

should i stop by with budweisers in hand? :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 10:13 PM~16682184
> *Shit homie that would be nice, snap my fingers and shazam bitch is ready! I will be back at the shop working on it Tuesday-->Thursday
> *


What ya end up using? HOK?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 10:15 PM~16682207
> *you and me both homie
> 
> should i stop by with budweisers in hand? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THIS MAAAN!.....OH AND A PACK OF CIGS DAWG :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16682249
> *YOU KNOW THIS MAAAN!.....OH AND A PACK OF CIGS DAWG :biggrin:
> *



ha, i got ya


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 21 2010, 10:15 PM~16682209
> *What ya end up using? HOK?
> *


PPG, I got the run around at a few paint stores none of em had HOK  After I purchased the PPG I get a call that they had some :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Feb 21 2010, 10:15 PM~16682209
> *What ya end up using? HOK?
> *


bawla talk


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2010, 10:22 PM~16682302
> *bawla talk
> *


discount :happysad:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 10:21 PM~16682292
> *PPG, I got the run around at a few paint stores none of em had HOK   After I purchased the PPG I get a call that they had some :banghead:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 10:20 PM~16682273
> *ha, i got ya
> *


Picture me ROLLING!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 21 2010, 02:57 PM~16679022
> *Ko's for sale NOT daytons make offer
> 59 caddi taillight qty2 $40 for both
> 
> ...


just 2?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 21 2010, 03:01 PM~16679802
> *the new toy for the shop :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Y ESO PERA QUE ES?? OH YA SE LE VAS A RENFORSAR LOS FRAMES A LOS AVIONES DE LA NASA!!!! :biggrin: ESTA CHINGONA ESA PLASMA


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 09:25 PM~16682353
> *Picture me ROLLING!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



yea, we're both in the same boat..we'll get there :biggrin: 










question is, who first :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Feb 21 2010, 06:19 PM~16679930
> *Nice pics Jason!
> Just wanna say it was good hangin' out with yall fellas last night. Saw some familiar faces and finally put some new faces on some screen names. Looking forward to the next one. :biggrin:
> *


  had a good time too maybe next time we'll drop the tops :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 21 2010, 09:27 PM~16682388
> *just 2?
> *



yea he used the other 2 to make a Sith Double-Ended Battle Dildo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 08:29 PM~16682417
> *yea, we're both in the same boat..we'll get there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


power moves.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Feb 21 2010, 10:25 PM~16682353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DEEEZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZ


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2010, 09:31 PM~16682452
> *power moves.
> *


nah, jus tryin to be like some other bawlers on here


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 10:29 PM~16682417
> *yea, we're both in the same boat..we'll get there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont matter as long as two more classics are back on these streets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 08:33 PM~16682474
> *nah, jus tryin to be like some other bawlers on here
> *


thats about 1600 just hangin off the back bumper..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 08:29 PM~16682417
> *yea, we're both in the same boat..we'll get there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dem balls...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 10:35 PM~16682505
> *dem balls...
> *


in youre mouth!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 21 2010, 09:32 PM~16682471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sumpin like that but i've got more than that in new sheetmetal so what the hell right? :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 08:36 PM~16682523
> *jeebus does not approve
> fa sho
> sumpin like that but i've got more than that in new sheetmetal so what the hell right? :happysad:
> *


im saving for my kit. 100 a month :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2010, 09:37 PM~16682528
> *im saving for my kit. 100 a month  :biggrin:
> *



mayne i know you got the cash right now 2 juiced rides baller status ridin dirty


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 10:36 PM~16682523
> *jeebus does not approve
> 
> *


oh yeah, i forgot.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 08:36 PM~16682516
> *in youre mouth!
> *


i knew u was gunna say that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 08:39 PM~16682549
> *mayne i know you got the cash right now 2 juiced rides baller status ridin dirty
> *


budget lowridin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 09:40 PM~16682565
> *i knew u was gunna say that
> *



thats why you said it huh.......reverse ****-psychology.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 09:30 PM~16682435
> *yea he used the other 2 to make a Sith Double-Ended Battle Dildo
> *


ill pass then


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 10:40 PM~16682565
> *i knew u was gunna say that
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16682593
> *thats why you said it huh.......reverse ****-psychology.
> *


:drama:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16682593
> *thats why you said it huh.......reverse ****-psychology.
> *


once he gets a dictionary, theres gonna be conciquences and reprocussions.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 09:44 PM~16682636
> *:drama:
> *



i'm jus sayin, he said it knowing the response would be a sexual inuendo, thereby exciting his inner (possibly opressed) gay :biggrin: 




















its all good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 10:42 PM~16682593
> *thats why you said it huh.......reverse ****-psychology.
> *


I bet thats what you use on david to get what you want from him all the time :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 09:46 PM~16682675
> *I bet thats what you use on david to get what you want from him all the time :burn:
> *



i use it to get him angry, i like that. reminds me of the pinta homes :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 10:47 PM~16682691
> *i use it to get him angry, i like that.  reminds me of the pinta homes :wow:
> *


 :boink: that and James coney island :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2010, 09:46 PM~16682668
> *once he gets a dictionary, theres gonna be conciquences and reprocussions.
> *



ha


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 10:30 PM~16682426
> * had a good time too maybe next time we'll drop the tops :happysad:
> *


Riding in the drop with the top up :nosad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 21 2010, 08:27 PM~16682388
> *just 2?
> *


just 2 they are left overs


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 21 2010, 08:50 PM~16682729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I"ll get it tomorrow morning


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 08:47 PM~16681770
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sic713, rug442, [email protected], caveydd81
> 
> ...


ALL I GOT TO SAY IS JERSEY


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2010, 07:59 PM~16681967
> *when u coming to service my outside ac unit... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: warrranty just got VOIDED. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 21 2010, 10:46 PM~16682668
> *once he gets a dictionary, theres gonna be conciquences and reprocussions.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

damn 10,626 pages yall either some lowriders fo realz or just some lay it low fanatics :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 21 2010, 10:31 PM~16683452
> *damn 10,626 pages yall either some lowriders fo realz or just some lay it low fanatics :thumbsup:
> *



nope, jus bullshitters


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Feb 21 2010, 08:46 PM~16682670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im lost


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 10:52 PM~16683783
> *bitch!
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

ANYBODY HAVE SOME 6 LUG ADAPTERS FOR SALE?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

he does


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

YAL BOYZ WATCH THAT MO CITY DAWG PO PO'S TOWIN ****** FA NO REGISTRATION/INSPECTION I GOT NEW FRONT END PUT ON AND BOOM NEXT FUCKIN DAY GOT POPPED


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 22 2010, 12:05 AM~16683975
> *ANYBODY HAVE SOME 6 LUG ADAPTERS FOR SALE?
> *


yup


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

*the best never rest* 

2:30 in the morning. while you dreamin of inches were up all night making it happen



































:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 22 2010, 03:26 AM~16686009
> *the best never rest
> 
> 2:30 in the morning. while you dreamin of inches were up all night making it happen
> ...




:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2010, 02:41 AM~16686060
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 hey que ondas hugo todo bien saludos


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 09:35 PM~16684432
> *yup
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 22 2010, 12:26 AM~16686009
> *the best never rest
> 
> 2:30 in the morning. while you dreamin of inches were up all night making it happen
> ...


NO MAMES WUEY YA LISTO PARA BUSCAR VICTIMAS!! :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 21 2010, 10:20 PM~16684197
> *YAL BOYZ WATCH THAT MO CITY DAWG PO PO'S TOWIN ****** FA NO REGISTRATION/INSPECTION I GOT NEW FRONT END PUT ON AND BOOM NEXT FUCKIN DAY GOT POPPED
> *


nomsayn?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 22 2010, 01:26 AM~16686009
> *the best never rest
> 
> 2:30 in the morning. while you dreamin of inches were up all night making it happen
> ...





F..T..P!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2010, 01:41 AM~16686060
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 22 2010, 06:33 AM~16686563
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


he just dont know


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 21 2010, 08:30 PM~16682426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 21 2010, 09:30 PM~16682426
> * had a good time too maybe next time we'll drop the tops :happysad:
> *


what's up expen$ive a$$ white boy?? hahaha


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 22 2010, 04:32 AM~16686197
> *hey que ondas hugo todo bien saludos
> *


NO MAMES!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2010, 08:25 PM~16682353
> *Picture me ROLLING!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Man I'm ready to go home fuck the weather


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2010, 12:01 PM~16688693
> *NO MAMES!
> *


:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 22 2010, 08:32 AM~16686558
> *F..T..P!!!!!
> *


Fool acting like everything allright :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

LOOKING FOR SOME 13S............TIRES OR NO TIRES


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody know a good vet that will crop a pitbulls ears for a reasonable price ?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Feb 22 2010, 01:58 PM~16689131
> *anybody know a good vet that will crop a pitbulls ears for a reasonable price ?
> *


find that chino that used to come in here....he'll just bite em off.... :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2010, 12:20 PM~16688851
> *Fool acting like everything allright :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


ungrateful bastard!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 22 2010, 05:07 PM~16690113
> *ungrateful bastard!!!!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 22 2010, 03:07 PM~16690113
> *ungrateful bastard!!!!
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, NIX CUSTOMS


all hail :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 06:20 PM~16691336
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, NIX CUSTOMS
> all hail :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT PESENT . ANYBODY WANNA BUY A ESAB PLASMA CUTTER? SLIGHTLY USED. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS REPO DEPT. :biggrin: OH AND FUCK A RED SHIRT WEARING KOOL-AID MAN LOOKIN BITCH *****. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, COME SEE ME ***** !


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2010, 05:56 PM~16691651
> *THAT'S RIGHT PESENT . ANYBODY WANNA BUY A ESAB PLASMA CUTTER? SLIGHTLY USED. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS REPO DEPT.  :biggrin:  OH AND FUCK A RED SHIRT WEARING KOOL-AID MAN LOOKIN BITCH *****. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, COME SEE ME ***** !
> *


:roflmao: fuckin nick...
goddamnnnnnn...



***** said southside repo dept...
hahahahaa :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

o shit :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2010, 05:56 PM~16691651
> *THAT'S RIGHT PESENT . ANYBODY WANNA BUY A ESAB PLASMA CUTTER? SLIGHTLY USED. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS REPO DEPT.  :biggrin:  OH AND FUCK A RED SHIRT WEARING KOOL-AID MAN LOOKIN BITCH *****. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, COME SEE ME ***** !
> *


hahahahaha thats what happens when u play wit fire!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Trippin


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 22 2010, 06:07 PM~16691780
> *Trippin
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2010, 12:34 PM~16688941
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 06:15 PM~16691875
> *:uh:  :uh:  :wow:
> *


what up MANIACO


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2010, 07:56 PM~16691651
> *THAT'S RIGHT PESENT . ANYBODY WANNA BUY A ESAB PLASMA CUTTER? SLIGHTLY USED. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS REPO DEPT.   :biggrin:  OH AND FUCK A RED SHIRT WEARING KOOL-AID MAN LOOKIN BITCH *****. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, COME SEE ME ***** !
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HMART1970, NIX CUSTOMS

What up NIX!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 06:20 PM~16691926
> *what up MANIACO
> *


k onda k dice la raza :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2010, 06:56 PM~16691651
> *THAT'S RIGHT PESENT . ANYBODY WANNA BUY A ESAB PLASMA CUTTER? SLIGHTLY USED. FOR MORE INFO CONTACT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS REPO DEPT.  :biggrin:  OH AND FUCK A RED SHIRT WEARING KOOL-AID MAN LOOKIN BITCH *****. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, COME SEE ME ***** !
> *



damn this ***** clownin for real :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

What up Pat and Hugo.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

, McHam
:uh: :uh: :uh: chippnnn 








:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2010, 07:59 PM~16692376
> *What up Pat and Hugo.
> *



nuthin but the rusty panel count


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 09:23 PM~16692659
> *nuthin but the rusty panel count
> *


you working on youre trey yet!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2010, 08:26 PM~16692698
> *you working on youre trey yet!
> *



workin on buyin more metal  i was under it a minute ago and got a better look at things.    

it'll get there, maybe a lil slower than i thought


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

bartender ...can we get a round of chill the fuckout!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2010, 07:30 PM~16692759
> *bartender ...can we get a round of chill the fuckout!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2010, 08:30 PM~16692759
> *bartender ...can we get a round of chill the fuckout!!!!!!
> *




hmmm....




















:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 09:30 PM~16692752
> *workin on buyin more metal   i was under it a minute ago and got a better look at things.
> 
> it'll get there, maybe a lil slower than i thought
> *


Just keep youre eye on the prize homie!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2010, 07:30 PM~16692759
> *bartender ...can we get a round of chill the fuckout!!!!!!
> *


ill give u a round of this dicc!!



no **** to da fif power!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2010, 07:30 PM~16692759
> *bartender ...can we get a round of chill the fuckout!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2010, 09:30 PM~16692759
> *bartender ...can we get a round of chill the fuckout!!!!!!
> *


you funny Mosca! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2010, 09:34 PM~16692816
> *ill give u a round of this dicc!!
> *


There you go with that **** shit again!!! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2010, 07:36 PM~16692847
> *There you go with that **** shit again!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Feb 22 2010, 08:34 PM~16692814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see, there goes this penis and or balls reference again.


reverse-**** psychology bro...........




























:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2010, 07:34 PM~16692816
> *ill give u a round of this dicc!!
> no **** to da fif power!
> *


yes **** with comment...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2010, 08:36 PM~16692847
> *There you go with that **** shit again!!! :0
> *



tellin you homie, it must be the haircut :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 09:37 PM~16692861
> *tryin to homie, tryin to.  still got the vision in my head :biggrin:
> see, there goes this penis and or balls reference again.
> reverse-**** psychology bro...........
> ...


Just cut and paste yesterdays shit and change the date for this fool!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2010, 08:39 PM~16692896
> *Just cut and paste yesterdays shit and change the date for this fool!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

kinda like fishin, just throwin it out there hopin something bites


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 07:55 PM~16693100
> *rollin-hard
> 
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 08:04 PM~16693216
> *
> *


k dice la trokita weyy :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:12 PM~16693358
> *k dice la trokita weyy  :happysad:
> *


4 cilynder,  :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 08:17 PM~16693420
> *4 cilynder,    :uh:
> *


pinchi cheater :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuckers.. real funny.

lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:20 PM~16693452
> *pinchi cheater  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


cant handle real cars :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2010, 08:24 PM~16693518
> *fuckers.. real funny.
> 
> lol
> *


hey i remember now, u suppost to hit 60'' :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2010, 10:24 PM~16693518
> *fuckers.. real funny.
> 
> lol
> *


Thats what friends are for homie! See you at the shop mana!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 08:27 PM~16693560
> *cant handle real cars :0  :0
> *


im going to have to bring him one from Arizona :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or might just have to keep it so i can put it down for the M :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:12 PM~16693358
> *k dice la trokita weyy  :happysad:
> *


CUALTROCA PARESEN BIEJAS :roflmao: :roflmao: O LA 4X4 YA MERO HOMIE ALISTANDOLA PARA EL SHOW


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2010, 09:24 PM~16693518
> *fuckers.. real funny.
> 
> lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:34 PM~16693692
> *im going to have to bring him one from Arizona  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: or might just have to keep it so i can put it down for the M  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: keep that monster and put it down


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 10:35 PM~16693699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 08:35 PM~16693699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 08:36 PM~16693714
> *CUALTROCA PARESEN BIEJAS    :roflmao:  :roflmao: O LA 4X4 YA MERO HOMIE ALISTANDOLA PARA EL SHOW
> *


te va con el cuerno que traes en la avitar ya nomas te falta el sombrero pa ke parescas mafioso pinchi BROWN ALMADA
SE PARECE A TI


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16693769
> *te va con el cuerno que traes en la avitar ya nomas te falta el sombrero pa ke parescas mafioso pinchi BROWN ALMADA
> *


y la pelicula de hoy se llama, CHUNTAROS DE LA CIERRA, CON BROWN ALMUADA Y SUS TACUACHES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 08:37 PM~16693738
> *:0  :0  :wow: keep that  monster and put it down
> *


I DONT LIKE TO TRAILER CARS BUT IM GOING TO HAVE TO START :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:34 PM~16693692
> *im going to have to bring him one from Arizona  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: or might just have to keep it so i can put it down for the M  :cheesy:
> *


LOL HOMIE YOU HAVE YEAR AND HALF I NO PUEDES TERMINAR DE PAGAR EL FRAEM YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT A REAL CAR NO MAMES :0 TRES ANOS I NO PUEDES SACAR UN HOPPER ES MUY FACIL PARA MOVER LA MAMADORA ESO DEJALO PARA MI QUE NO SOY EL PRISIDENTE DE UN CAR CLUB COMO TU


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 08:35 PM~16693699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 bamos aber an 2 semanas ay un show. aber quien tiene excusas aber si tienes la misma suerte :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 08:43 PM~16693815
> *LOL HOMIE  YOU HAVE YEAR AND HALF  I NO PUEDES TERMINAR DE PAGAR EL FRAEM YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT A REAL CAR NO MAMES   :0 TRES ANOS I NO PUEDES SACAR UN HOPPER        ES   MUY FACIL PARA MOVER LA MAMADORA     ESO DEJALO PARA MI  QUE NO SOY EL PRISIDENTE  DE UN CAR CLUB  COMO TU
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: CALMADO MI PISTOLERILLO BARATO :0 :0 AS FAR AS THE FRAME WELL THATS ANOTHER STORY AND U KNOW BUT I RATHER NOT TALK BOUT THAT IN THE NET I HANDLE MINE IN PERSON :0 :0 :0 :0 OY Y NO TE AGUITES CUANDO YO SAKE ALGO NO ES UN JONKE CON LLANTAS DE 4X4 Y PINTURA DE POSTE DE CARRETERA :cheesy: :cheesy: Y TALVES NO SEA UNO SOLAMENTE NO PORQUE NO ANDO AKI PONIENDO FOTOS DE CADA PINCHI TORNILLO KE LE PONGO A MI YONKE KIERE DECIR K NO ESTOY HACIENDO NADA VAS A VER COMO NO PUEDES CON BOILER KIERES KM ALGUIEN MAS TE MANDE PA LA CASA LLORANDO NOMAS RECUERDA K YO VOY A SERR ROOKIE :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:49 PM~16693922
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: CALMADO MI PISTOLERILLO BARATO  :0  :0 AS FAR AS THE FRAME WELL THATS ANOTHER STORY AND U KNOW BUT I RATHER NOT TALK BOUT THAT IN THE NET I HANDLE MINE IN PERSON  :0  :0  :0  :0 OY Y NO TE AGUITES CUANDO YO SAKE ALGO NO ES UN JONKE CON LLANTAS DE 4X4 Y PINTURA DE POSTE DE CARRETERA  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Y TALVES NO SEA UNO SOLAMENTE NO PORQUE NO ANDO AKI PONIENDO FOTOS DE CADA PINCHI TORNILLO KE LE PONGO A MI YONKE KIERE DECIR K NO ESTOY HACIENDO NADA VAS A VER COMO NO PUEDES CON BOILER KIERES KM ALGUIEN MAS TE MANDE PA LA CASA LLORANDO NOMAS RECUERDA K YO VOY A SERR ROOKIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:49 PM~16693922
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: CALMADO MI PISTOLERILLO BARATO  :0  :0 AS FAR AS THE FRAME WELL THATS ANOTHER STORY AND U KNOW BUT I RATHER NOT TALK BOUT THAT IN THE NET I HANDLE MINE IN PERSON  :0  :0  :0  :0 OY Y NO TE AGUITES CUANDO YO SAKE ALGO NO ES UN JONKE CON LLANTAS DE 4X4 Y PINTURA DE POSTE DE CARRETERA  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Y TALVES NO SEA UNO SOLAMENTE NO PORQUE NO ANDO AKI PONIENDO FOTOS DE CADA PINCHI TORNILLO KE LE PONGO A MI YONKE KIERE DECIR K NO ESTOY HACIENDO NADA VAS A VER COMO NO PUEDES CON BOILER KIERES KM ALGUIEN MAS TE MANDE PA LA CASA LLORANDO NOMAS RECUERDA K YO VOY A SERR ROOKIE  :biggrin:
> *


Y PINTURA DE POSTE DE CARRETERA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:49 PM~16693922
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: CALMADO MI PISTOLERILLO BARATO  :0  :0 AS FAR AS THE FRAME WELL THATS ANOTHER STORY AND U KNOW BUT I RATHER NOT TALK BOUT THAT IN THE NET I HANDLE MINE IN PERSON  :0  :0  :0  :0 OY Y NO TE AGUITES CUANDO YO SAKE ALGO NO ES UN JONKE CON LLANTAS DE 4X4 Y PINTURA DE POSTE DE CARRETERA  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Y TALVES NO SEA UNO SOLAMENTE NO PORQUE NO ANDO AKI PONIENDO FOTOS DE CADA PINCHI TORNILLO KE LE PONGO A MI YONKE KIERE DECIR K NO ESTOY HACIENDO NADA VAS A VER COMO NO PUEDES CON BOILER KIERES KM ALGUIEN MAS TE MANDE PA LA CASA LLORANDO NOMAS RECUERDA K YO VOY A SERR ROOKIE  :biggrin:
> *


3 anos i no puedes cuantos mas . como ta digo es muy facil mover la mamadora .


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 08:52 PM~16693984
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


SE LE VA A SUBIR EL CHOLESTEROL AL BROWN COMO NO TE PUEDE GANAR QUIERE PROBAR CON LOS ROOKIES A VER SI ASI TIENE UNA CHANCE :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 08:49 PM~16693917
> *bamos aber  an 2 semanas ay un show.  aber quien tiene excusas  aber si tienes la misma suerte :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DUERMO TRANQUILO


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 10:42 PM~16693806
> *y la pelicula de hoy se llama, CHUNTAROS DE LA CIERRA, CON BROWN ALMUADA Y SUS TACUACHES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:55 PM~16694022
> *SE LE VA A SUBIR EL CHOLESTEROL AL BROWN COMO NO TE PUEDE GANAR QUIERE PROBAR CON LOS ROOKIES A VER SI ASI TIENE UNA CHANCE  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


mas bien le va adar la chiripiorca :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 08:55 PM~16694027
> *DUERMO TRANQUILO
> *


siempre homie toda bia no ay alguien que me quite el sueno.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 22 2010, 08:57 PM~16694062
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: , que rollo homie, ya mero sale ese regal


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

layitlow en SAP o que?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 08:54 PM~16694016
> *3 anos i no puedes cuantos mas  . como ta digo es muy facil mover la mamadora  .
> *


PURO PINCHI LLANTA SOKETERA COMPA Y LOS FENDER SKIRTS :roflmao: :roflmao: A ESO LE LLAMAS LOWRIDERS. PREFIERO TARDARME 3 ANOS A SACAR YONKES COMO LOS TUYOS :0 :0 :0 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 08:57 PM~16694075
> *siempre homie toda bia no ay alguien que me quite el sueno.
> *


las malas lenguas dicen que no dormiste toda la semana despues de magnificos :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:55 PM~16694022
> *SE LE VA A SUBIR EL CHOLESTEROL AL BROWN COMO NO TE PUEDE GANAR QUIERE PROBAR CON LOS ROOKIES A VER SI ASI TIENE UNA CHANCE  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


lol cholesterol no mames lol ROOKIES NO SEAS CULO NO LE SAQUE AY COMIENSAS A MOVER LA MAMADORA A ORA AGUANTESE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16694094
> *PURO PINCHI LLANTA SOKETERA COMPA Y LOS FENDER SKIRTS  :roflmao:  :roflmao: A ESO LE LLAMAS LOWRIDERS. PREFIERO TARDARME 3 ANOS A SACAR YONKES COMO LOS TUYOS  :0  :0  :0  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


AGREED,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16694093
> *layitlow en SAP o que?
> *


si.com


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 22 2010, 09:01 PM~16694150
> *si.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: switches4life, Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, bighpdavis, rat trap, BIG_LOS, rollin-hard, tito_ls, 2000 TOWNCAR, streetshow, 85 lac, NIX CUSTOMS, Screenz, Mr.Eriko


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 08:59 PM~16694108
> *las malas lenguas dicen que no dormiste toda la semana despues de magnificos :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ASTA CHORRO LE DIO DE TAN ARDIDO K ANDABA 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:58 PM~16694094
> *PURO PINCHI LLANTA SOKETERA COMPA Y LOS FENDER SKIRTS  :roflmao:  :roflmao: A ESO LE LLAMAS LOWRIDERS. PREFIERO TARDARME 3 ANOS A SACAR YONKES COMO LOS TUYOS  :0  :0  :0  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


PURAS EXCUSAS . DEJALO PARA LAS BIEJAS I NO AGAS EL RIDUCULO QUE ERES EL PRESIDENTE  ME DA MAS BERGUENSA A MI .QUE A TI DICIRTE CHINGADERAS AQUI HOMIE PERO TIENES QUE COMENSAR A MOVER LA MAMADOR . AY TE MIRO AL RATO HOMIE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 09:00 PM~16694136
> *lol cholesterol no mames  lol    ROOKIES NO SEAS CULO NO LE SAQUE AY COMIENSAS A MOVER LA MAMADORA  A ORA AGUANTESE
> *


NO TE AGUITES YO NO ME RAJO TU NOMAS ECHALE PA DELANTE K POR AHI TE ENCUENTRO UN DIA DE ESTOS A VER SI PA ENTONCES YA TIENES UN CARRO DECENTE Y SI NO PUES NOS VAMOS OFF ROADING :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i looked like that after eating some fiber cereal one time.

never again.....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 08:59 PM~16694108
> *las malas lenguas dicen que no dormiste toda la semana despues de magnificos :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL COMO TE DIGO 2 SEMANAS LOL O SEME OLVIDAVA MANDA TRAER EL JUES QUE TE DIO LAS 6 EXTRA PULGADAS POR QUE LAS BAS A NESECITAR


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 09:06 PM~16694255
> *NO TE AGUITES YO NO ME RAJO TU NOMAS ECHALE PA DELANTE K POR AHI TE ENCUENTRO UN DIA DE ESTOS A VER SI PA ENTONCES YA TIENES UN CARRO DECENTE Y SI NO PUES NOS VAMOS OFF ROADING  :happysad:
> *


LOL OFF ROADING QUE SAVES DE OFF ROADING SI NO PUEDES CON UN HOPPER LOL


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 09:07 PM~16694272
> *i looked like that after eating some fiber cereal one time.
> 
> never again.....
> ...


more like on a daily basis..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 09:04 PM~16694216
> *PURAS EXCUSAS .  DEJALO PARA LAS BIEJAS  I NO AGAS EL RIDUCULO  QUE ERES EL PRESIDENTE  ME DA MAS BERGUENSA A MI .QUE A TI  DICIRTE CHINGADERAS  AQUI HOMIE  PERO TIENES QUE COMENSAR A MOVER LA MAMADOR . AY TE MIRO AL RATO HOMIE
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




PINCHE CARRAZO K TIENES WEY DEPERDIDO PINTALE WHITE WALLS AL MENDIGO YONKE O NO YA SE LE VAS COPIANDO EL LOOK AQL HUMMER VERDAD?


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 09:58 PM~16694093
> *layitlow en SAP o que?
> *


thats what it looks like :biggrin:


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 09:07 PM~16694272
> *i looked like that after eating some fiber cereal one time.
> 
> never again.....
> ...


shit u all ways look like that what u talkin abt lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 22 2010, 09:12 PM~16694355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y is everybody so familiar wit pats poopin abilities :ugh: I'm jus sayin...


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:27 PM~16694605
> *Y is everybody so familiar wit pats poopin abilities :ugh: I'm jus sayin...
> *


because he is a shit head


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 22 2010, 08:59 PM~16692385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 11:04 PM~16694208
> *ASTA CHORRO LE DIO DE TAN ARDIDO K ANDABA
> 
> 
> ...


cuanto por el e'sign-o?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2010, 06:30 PM~16692759
> *bartender ...can we get a round of chill the fuckout!!!!!!
> *


x2 some people are real hurt around here!! hno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 07:28 PM~16693587
> *hey i remember now, u suppost to hit 60''  :biggrin:
> *


thats not gonna happen, tha magic is gone!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 22 2010, 11:58 PM~16695157
> *x2 some people are real hurt around here!! hno:
> *


hey guey, you going to sell that 307 o que?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 07:35 PM~16693699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


SE VA APONER BUENO ESTE PEDO!! I GOT A LIST ALREADY.... :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16694312
> *LOL  COMO TE DIGO 2 SEMANAS  LOL  O SEME OLVIDAVA MANDA TRAER EL JUES QUE TE DIO  LAS 6 EXTRA PULGADAS  POR QUE LAS BAS A NESECITAR
> *


 :rant: :nicoderm:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2010, 07:57 PM~16694075
> *siempre homie toda bia no ay alguien que me quite el sueno.
> *


A.T.S.U.T.W. :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2010, 07:59 PM~16694108
> *las malas lenguas dicen que no dormiste toda la semana despues de magnificos :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NO SEAS MAMON WUEY...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2010, 09:01 PM~16695221
> *hey guey, you going to sell that 307 o que?
> *


CALL U IN DA MORNING


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 22 2010, 11:58 PM~16694093
> *layitlow en SAP o que?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 22 2010, 09:50 PM~16695008
> *cuanto por el e'sign-o?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: CORRELE CORRELE COCODRILO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

YAL BOYZ WATCH THAT MO CITY DAWG PO PO'S TOWIN ****** FA NO REGISTRATION/INSPECTION I GOT NEW FRONT END PUT ON AND BOOM NEXT FUCKIN DAY GOT POPPED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

the password to eternal salvation is JESUS


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

Whats up peoples?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 23 2010, 12:44 AM~16695967
> *the password to eternal salvation is JESUS
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 23 2010, 12:28 AM~16695694
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: CORRELE CORRELE COCODRILO
> *


we need to bring the conjunto back :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 23 2010, 12:16 AM~16695476
> *CALL U IN DA MORNING
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 22 2010, 08:28 PM~16693587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.. ill prob get up and go, bein lazy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2010, 07:58 AM~16697862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There a screwed and chopped remix?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:x: :x:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 22 2010, 08:49 PM~16693922
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: CALMADO MI PISTOLERILLO BARATO  :0  :0 AS FAR AS THE FRAME WELL THATS ANOTHER STORY AND U KNOW BUT I RATHER NOT TALK BOUT THAT IN THE NET I HANDLE MINE IN PERSON  :0  :0  :0  :0 OY Y NO TE AGUITES CUANDO YO SAKE ALGO NO ES UN JONKE CON LLANTAS DE 4X4 Y PINTURA DE POSTE DE CARRETERA  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Y TALVES NO SEA UNO SOLAMENTE NO PORQUE NO ANDO AKI PONIENDO FOTOS DE CADA PINCHI TORNILLO KE LE PONGO A MI YONKE KIERE DECIR K NO ESTOY HACIENDO NADA VAS A VER COMO NO PUEDES CON BOILER KIERES KM ALGUIEN MAS TE MANDE PA LA CASA LLORANDO NOMAS RECUERDA K YO VOY A SERR ROOKIE  :biggrin:
> *


bitch, 
cant talk shit about a 1 day paint job..we did 2 hrs of body work on that car.. 10x better than what it was to begin with..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 12:52 PM~16700710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i spy dave... :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 01:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 02:43 PM~16700608
> *bitch,
> cant talk shit about a 1 day paint job..we did 2 hrs of body work on that car.. 10x better than what it was to begin with..
> *


he must forgot you speak spanish. :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 02:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Might even let you paint the wackback!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 01:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice work sic :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 02:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 12:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gotta say u out did urself on dat 1..........


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 12:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:20 PM~16672024
> *new project frame for the ls
> 
> 
> ...


DAMIT BOI..... YOU ALMOST FINISH.....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 02:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice guey!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Feb 23 2010, 01:03 PM~16700833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup foo..


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 12:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Did you video it right after shooting the clear? at 0:12 it looks like the camera strap gets stock to the fresh clear.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 03:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Fawk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 23 2010, 03:19 PM~16702087
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you video it right after shooting the clear?  at 0:12 it looks like the camera strap gets stock to the fresh clear.
> *


lol , yeah like 30 mins after i cleared it. cold weather is makin it set slow..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 12:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE..


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 11:59 AM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 22 2010, 09:27 PM~16694605
> *Y is everybody so familiar wit pats poopin abilities :ugh: I'm jus sayin...
> *


not like he hides his habits, every morning he runs into the shop with his pants halfway down into the restroom. micrle he even throw the truck in park, pat leaves his mark everywhere roof, ppl houses, and of course SP. :biggrin: lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 23 2010, 01:58 PM~16701370
> *DAMIT BOI.....  YOU ALMOST FINISH.....
> *


LOL, SI YA MERITO :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 12:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey fool, whats the february-march special??? i want some like that :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2010, 06:35 PM~16704144
> *hey fool, whats the february-march special??? i want some like that  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


summer time special :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 11:52 AM~16700710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 08:43 PM~16704216
> *summer time special :biggrin:
> *


you take lay-a-way?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 23 2010, 02:59 PM~16700804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot his mudd flap :uh: lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 01:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...



  :thumbsup: damn nice!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 08:43 PM~16704216
> *summer time special :biggrin:
> *


You done any summer time special on my dash?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 23 2010, 07:13 PM~16704555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man.. i painted one for robert.. never again...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 23 2010, 08:14 PM~16705356
> *You done any summer time special on my dash?
> *


nope


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 12:59 PM~16700804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 10:17 PM~16705385
> *nope
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 23 2010, 08:39 PM~16705706
> *:angry:
> *


jajajaja


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD SIC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 08:45 PM~16705797
> *jajajaja
> *


jajaja???, en espanol...uh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02+Feb 23 2010, 08:47 PM~16705841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** im bored.. lol


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW i dont think theres another topic with more pages! :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 23 2010, 09:57 PM~16706002
> *WOW i dont think theres another topic with more pages! :wow:
> *



yea, 98% pure un-adulterated bullshit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 10:15 PM~16705377
> *
> man.. i painted one for robert.. never again...
> *


not the whole thing..... maybe the ferings and fenders


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 08:54 PM~16705959
> *thanks :happysad:
> ***** im bored.. lol
> *


 :uh: , lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 23 2010, 09:02 PM~16706057
> *yea, 98% pure un-adulterated bullshit
> *


agreed


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Nov 18 2004, 08:44 PM~2426591
> *i still say mac gregor park is good pick for sunday,no hardheads,its nice,big and the (dam) city approved cruising there. my only problem is i aint got no car!!!hahaha
> *


whatever happen to this dude :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 17 2004, 11:41 AM~2421975
> *Whenever ya found a spot, let me know. I will had about 3 or four lows up there. Me and my boys cruise once a week.
> *


and this one too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2005, 11:42 AM~2612882
> *since i didnt make it to the park heres a pic of my car to make up for it  :biggrin:
> 
> another houston low
> ...


 :0 :0 , just going thru some old pages :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Feb 23 2010, 09:02 PM~16706057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that i would do..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 10:15 PM~16706253
> *1% of you postin pics shittin on roofs
> that i would do..
> *



hahahhhahahaa that wasn't me, that was my papparazzi :biggrin: 



i got some fresh doo doo pics though.....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2010, 09:13 PM~16706209
> *:0  :0 , just going thru some old pages :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2010, 08:54 PM~16705959
> *thanks :happysad:
> ***** im bored.. lol
> *



well finish my dash and Jason's dash if you are so bored fool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Feb 23 2010, 09:16 PM~16706269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit.. u know how long bondo takes to dry in 30 degree weather..

and dont say add mo hardner.. shit dont work


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 23 2010, 10:14 PM~16705356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 23 2010, 11:56 PM~16706880
> *:run: :run: :run:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 23 2010, 10:20 PM~16707270
> *:uh:
> *


Wut :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

PA TODA LA RAZILLA MEXICANA! HOY ES DIA DE LA BANDERA!
:wave: :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 24 2010, 06:24 AM~16709456
> *PA TODA LA RAZILLA MEXICANA! HOY ES DIA DE LA BANDERA!
> :wave:                            :wave:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 one day i will go back to my beautifull weather central mex,.. mean while i m here in this great great country, where u can achieve anything... if u really want to :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2010, 01:26 PM~16711362
> *:0  :0 one day i will go back to my beautifull weather central mex,.. mean while i m here in this great great country, where u can achieve anything... if u really want to :happysad:
> *


 I'd retire in Mexico if they'd stop chopping up people. hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2010, 12:34 PM~16711440
> *  I'd retire in Mexico if they'd stop chopping up people.  hno:
> *


so you can shit in a little hole in the ground? :|


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 24 2010, 11:34 AM~16711440
> *  I'd retire in Mexico if they'd stop chopping up people.  hno:
> *


I'm not even Mexican and I can tell you that the way people think of Mexico 'cause of the media is wrong. Daily life downthere is the most peacefull way of living you can think of....narcos cut other narcos up......not regular people. If you don't mess with them, they won't mess with you it's that simple. The locals know who the bad seeds are and they simply just stay away.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

YAL BOYZ WATCH THAT MO CITY DAWG PO PO'S TOWIN ****** FA NO REGISTRATION/INSPECTION I GOT NEW FRONT END PUT ON AND BOOM NEXT FUCKIN DAY GOT POPPED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Feb 24 2010, 02:21 PM~16711830
> *I'm not even Mexican and I can tell you that the way people think of Mexico 'cause of the media is wrong. Daily life downthere is the most peacefull way of living you can think of....narcos cut other narcos up......not regular people. If you don't mess with them, they won't mess with you it's that simple. The locals know who the bad seeds are and they simply just stay away.
> *


Thank you for the information Senor Capitan Save a Paisa! I can now retire in peeaze


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 24 2010, 02:19 PM~16711802
> *so you can shit in a little hole in the ground?  :|
> *


yes and wipe my butt with $300 dolares americanos


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 24 2010, 05:24 AM~16709456
> *PA TODA LA RAZILLA MEXICANA! HOY ES DIA DE LA BANDERA!
> :wave:                            :wave:
> 
> ...


ay te va esta homie. aca en houston representando la frontera.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

one mo fo tha gold line


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 24 2010, 03:26 PM~16712815
> *one mo fo tha gold line
> 
> 
> ...


cavalcade


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 24 2010, 12:34 PM~16711440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct. we own tons of land in MX and its nice there weather, locals and city life. in the bordertowns its where its bad if you wana call that bad...some rogue officials make it sh!tty but thats almost everywhere


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2010, 11:26 AM~16711362
> *:0  :0 one day i will go back to my beautifull weather central mex,.. mean while i m here in this great great country, where u can achieve anything... if u really want to :happysad:
> *


achievement comes with a TAX.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2010, 04:15 PM~16713763
> *achievement comes with a TAX.
> *


THAT TOO


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 24 2010, 02:15 PM~16711760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 24 2010, 12:15 PM~16711760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MARCH 14TH IS NATIONAL "STEAK AND BJ DAY"...... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 24 2010, 08:04 PM~16714704
> *MARCH 14TH IS NATIONAL "STEAK AND BJ DAY"...... :biggrin:
> *


if you like giving BJ's thats your business :ugh:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any 13s for sale


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2010, 07:21 PM~16715531
> *if you like giving BJ's  thats your business  :ugh:
> *


FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME ONE... :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 24 2010, 05:47 PM~16714541
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  wut up big homie


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 24 2010, 06:04 PM~16714704
> *MARCH 14TH IS NATIONAL "STEAK AND BJ DAY"...... :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :loco:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 24 2010, 07:34 PM~16715688
> *FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME ONE... :uh:
> *


 :boink: Thats GAY!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

4 Members: caveydd81, *LastMinuteCustoms*, moseso[email protected], rug442


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 24 2010, 12:15 PM~16711760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Feb 24 2010, 05:24 AM~16709456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  que rollo pete u ready for another cruise!! :cheesy:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 18 2010, 10:39 PM~16656851
> *POSTING FOR THE HOMIE NARCISO!!
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 24 2010, 03:16 PM~16712224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cept the rims, i'm diggin it


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

thinking new daily bucket.. town car or dts.. hmmm :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2010, 10:59 PM~16717777
> *thinking new daily bucket..  town car or dts..  hmmm  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2010, 12:26 AM~16718180
> *
> *


like RWD status of TC but DTS is so much fly'r 


just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2010, 08:59 PM~16717777
> *thinking new daily bucket..  town car or dts..  hmmm  :scrutinize:
> *











take this one off my hands


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 12:32 AM~16718261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no thanks. 04+ under 50k miles only.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 24 2010, 10:32 PM~16718261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 25 2010, 12:38 AM~16718351
> *:wow:
> *


dont waste your time.. bucket with fresh paint is all it is..





j/k.. i dont know :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2010, 11:30 PM~16718224
> *like RWD status of TC but DTS is so much fly'r
> just sayin' namsayin'
> *


thats the reason i put tc..and i have to agree with you...but ill get the tc incase you decide to make it your next project :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 25 2010, 12:47 AM~16718480
> *thats the reason i put tc..and i have to agree with you...but ill get the tc incase you decide to make it your next project  :cheesy:
> *


next project? 68 took 3 years to get cut..now i need paint.. and that wasn't even suppose to be a "project" so i better just buy a finished car next time. :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 24 2010, 07:27 PM~16716353
> *
> 
> que rollo pete u ready for another cruise!! :cheesy:
> *


fuck it lets ride


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

*rollin dvds in stock..
1- for $20
2 -for $35

vols- 1-16
got about 13 vol.16's
got 4 vol-15 with the chill and grill on it *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Feb 25 2010, 01:14 PM~16723139
> *rollin dvds in stock..
> 1- for $20
> 2 -for $35
> ...


ill be there in a hour to pick up chill and grill one and the newest one.. so hold on to it for me..


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 01:34 PM~16723287
> *ill be there in a hour to pick up chill and grill one and the newest one.. so hold on to it for me..
> *


got it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 PM~16717777
> *thinking new daily bucket..  town car or dts..  hmmm  :scrutinize:
> *


can you fit in a dts?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 25 2010, 03:56 PM~16724081
> *can you fit in a dts?
> *



fkd up 


seen yo not-so-small ass outside the wheel burger last week


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 05:14 PM~16724248
> *fkd up
> seen yo not-so-small ass outside the wheel burger last week
> *


you stalkin me guey? :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 25 2010, 04:56 PM~16724081
> *can you fit in a dts?
> *


Should, on atkins diet! And I got Jesus on my side. So fuck you!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOOKIN FOR A 5TH WHEEL IN GOOD CONDITION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, _Bandido_, livnlow713, SUCKAAAAAAAFOOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2010, 05:21 PM~16724320
> *Should, on atkins diet!  And I got NEW NAME FOR 45 :dunno:*


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 24 2010, 10:34 PM~16715688
> *FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME ONE... :uh:
> *


Chew-Pas!!!


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

southside customs

cce distributor..
you need it, we got it..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

in da sun shinning..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Feb 25 2010, 07:03 PM~16726398
> *southside customs
> 
> cce distributor..
> ...


Frame off on daq lac :wow: :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:28 PM~16726624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2010, 08:11 PM~16726459
> *Frame off on daq lac :wow: :0
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2010, 06:11 PM~16726459
> *Frame off on daq lac :wow: :0
> *


magic probaby didnt have time to put it back together!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 07:05 PM~16726412
> *in da sun shinning..
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

take breath buddy u gonna have a heart attack!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 07:28 PM~16726624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HHMM, MEMORIES


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 06:05 PM~16726412
> *in da sun shinning..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:00 PM~16726924
> *magic probaby didnt have time to put it back together!!! :biggrin:*


FOR INFO YOUR DADDY HAD NOTHING TO WITH THIS ONLY IF U KNEW WHAT REALLY WENT ON BUT IM NOT GOING TO PUT NOBODY ON BLAST


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: PAYASO'S49, switches4life, hoppers4life, 85 lac, ct1458, MR.64wagon, KRAZYTOYZ

que dice mi compadre boiller como andamos.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 07:40 PM~16726736
> *YES SIR  :biggrin:
> *


guarda el pinchi rollin way :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:07 PM~16727002
> *guarda el pinchi rollin way :biggrin:
> *


I GOT U


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 07:05 PM~16726981
> *FOR INFO YOUR DADDY HAD NOTHING TO WITH THIS ONLY IF U KNEW WHAT REALLY WENT ON BUT IM NOT GOING TO PUT NOBODY ON BLAST
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: whats wRong homie whY u geT all hurt??? :biggrin: 
THINGS ARE GONNA CHANGE BIG TIME, THE HOP GAME IS ABOUTTO GET CRAZY!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 25 2010, 08:06 PM~16726988
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: PAYASO'S49, switches4life, hoppers4life, 85 lac, ct1458, MR.64wagon, KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> ...


aqui chillin compa, que se oye por aya, , y ya mero te vienes a houston ?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:07 PM~16727007
> *I GOT U
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:08 PM~16727014
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: whats wRong homie wh u ge all hurt??? :biggrin:
> THINGS ARE GONNA CHANGE BIG TIME, THE HOP GAME IS ABOUTTO GET CRAZY!!!
> *


TRUST ME NOTHING GOING TO CHANGE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2010, 08:09 PM~16727019
> *:drama:
> *


x too many


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:05 PM~16726979
> *HHMM, MEMORIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16727045
> *x too many
> *


 si :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:05 PM~16726979
> *HHMM, MEMORIES
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 07:10 PM~16727045
> *x too many
> *


QUE ROLLO WUEY!! U READY YET?? :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:05 PM~16726981
> *FOR INFO YOUR DADDY HAD NOTHING TO WITH THIS ONLY IF U KNEW WHAT REALLY WENT ON BUT IM NOT GOING TO PUT NOBODY ON BLAST
> *


everybody think they know.. but really just dont..that ***** still preachin the same sad story..

you should post a pic of magics crib..
mtv cribs *****..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 25 2010, 08:11 PM~16727059
> *x2  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TIMES, JUST GOOD TIMES  , se miraba de aquellas la carrucha, donde quedo el cutty?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:08 PM~16727018
> *aqui chillin compa, que se oye por aya, , y ya mero te vienes a houston ?
> *


me falta un rato para regresarme tengo que vender la casa y otras cosillas . :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:13 PM~16727090
> *QUE ROLLO WUEY!! U READY YET?? :0
> *


ya mero way, porque tu vecino brown anda mandandome fotos hno:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:13 PM~16727095
> *GOOD TIMES, JUST GOOD TIMES  , se miraba de aquellas la carrucha, donde quedo el cutty?
> *


gracis bro. selo vendi a un vato de colorado ase como un ano y medio.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:13 PM~16727093
> *everybody think they know.. but really just  dont..that ***** still preachin the same sad story..
> 
> you should post a pic of magics crib..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yall neegahs wrong for that...dont do that..


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16727151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yall neegahs wrong for that...dont do that..
> *


i aint.. im a stop..ill be nice for a chance


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 25 2010, 08:14 PM~16727109
> *me falta un rato para regresarme tengo que vender la casa y otras cosillas . :happysad:
> *


tomate tu tiempo, porque aqui en houston se va a poner caliente el asunto :biggrin: , oh y otra cosa, vende las cosillas pero no la 49, u put way too much work into it, disfrutala :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Feb 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16727164
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


yall eatin popcorn, and here i am with a bowl of fruit...


no ****..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:18 PM~16727169
> *i aint.. im a stop..ill be nice for a chance
> *


  now mr.southside needs to be nice too..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:18 PM~16727169
> *i aint.. im a stop..ill be nice for a chance
> *


you still guilty :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Feb 25 2010, 10:11 PM~16727059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice turd cutter :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 08:19 PM~16727185
> * now mr.southside needs to be nice too..
> *


he does have a friendly smile, CACHETON CACHETON :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 09:19 PM~16727185
> * now mr.southside needs to be nice too..
> *


IM TRYING BUT SOME HATERS ALWAYS TRYING TALK SHIT CAUSE THEY GOT SHIT YOU HATERS ALEAYS GOT SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:21 PM~16727200
> *he does have a friendly smile, CACHETON CACHETON :biggrin:
> *


boiler that was gay :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 08:20 PM~16727195
> *nice turd cutter :wow:
> *


X2, U FOUND 5.3 YET? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:18 PM~16727172
> *tomate tu tiempo, porque aqui en houston se va a poner caliente el asunto :biggrin: , oh y otra cosa, vende las cosillas pero no la 49, u put way too much work into it, disfrutala :happysad:
> *


is off the market :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:21 PM~16727209
> *IM TRYING BUT SOME HATERS ALWAYS TRYING TALK SHIT CAUSE THEY GOT SHIT YOU HATERS ALEAYS GOT SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY
> *


 :0 i know mr. magic's address and its not cool to post pics of his house rob..lol..fuck it its up to u..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 08:21 PM~16727212
> *boiler that was gay  :0
> *


mexico words


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 07:18 PM~16727172
> *tomate tu tiempo, porque aqui en houston se va a poner caliente el asunto :biggrin: , oh y otra cosa, vende las cosillas pero no la 49, u put way too much work into it, disfrutala :happysad:
> *


 :yessad: hno: NO ONE IS GONNA SAVE THEM NOW!!! :run: :drama: :x:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 25 2010, 08:19 PM~16727185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boiler!
u didn say no ****..




ill make sure i dont smile around u


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 09:23 PM~16727232
> *:0 i know mr. magic's address and its not cool to post pics of his house rob..lol..fuck it its up to u..
> *


ARE U TALKING ABOUT MAGIC OR LIL MAGIC CAUSE WE ALL NOW HE LIVES IN A TRAILER AND ITS PAID OFF


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 07:21 PM~16727209
> *IM TRYING BUT SOME HATERS ALWAYS TRYING TALK SHIT CAUSE THEY GOT SHIT YOU HATERS ALEAYS GOT SOMETHING NEGATIVE TO SAY
> *


I KNOW HUH!! FCK THEM HATTERZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 25 2010, 08:23 PM~16727235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:26 PM~16727270
> *ARE U TALKING ABOUT MAGIC OR LIL MAGIC CAUSE WE ALL NOW HE LIVES IN A TRAILER AND ITS PAID OFF
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:24 PM~16727246
> *he was when he clean out his storage and made it liveable
> 
> yep..guilty for exposing the truth
> ...


oh que la chinga.. :banghead:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:24 PM~16727239
> *:yessad:  hno:  NO ONE IS GONNA SAVE THEM NOW!!! :run:  :drama:  :x:
> *


TRUST ME YOULL SEE IF U THINK UR GETTING HELP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:24 PM~16727239
> *:yessad:  hno:  NO ONE IS GONNA SAVE THEM NOW!!! :run:  :drama:  :x:
> *


el chapulin colorado!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:26 PM~16727270
> *ARE U TALKING ABOUT MAGIC OR LIL MAGIC CAUSE WE ALL NOW HE LIVES IN A TRAILER AND ITS PAID OFF
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:22 PM~16727215
> *X2, U FOUND 5.3 YET? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


no :angry: 























:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:00 PM~16726924
> *magic probaby didnt have time to put it back together!!! :biggrin:
> *


hay te caigo el domingo por el motor. te hecho una llamada el sabado, aver si no estas ocupado como las siete de la noche.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:28 PM~16726624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whenever i see your tires i here in tyrone's voice "red walls"....lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:27 PM~16727289
> *TRUST ME YOULL SEE IF U THINK UR GETTING HELP
> *


just make sure the welds penetrate.. we dont want no bumpers flying off again..

:roflmao:
how in the hell does a bracket break from a air cylinder...
but doesnt break when a 18 wheeler slams into the back of a pickup truck....


:roflmao:

what a joke


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2010, 08:30 PM~16727334
> *hay te caigo el domingo por el motor.  te hecho una llamada el sabado, aver si no estas ocupado como las siete de la noche.
> *


a cabroneee, de donde salio este pelao hablando perfecto espanudo, lol


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Feb 25 2010, 07:26 PM~16727270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOING AFTER YOU, I DONT NEED HELP HOMIE IM GONNA BUST U FOR ALL THE SHIT U WAS TALKING A WHILE BACK... ITS NOT PERSONAL JUST GONNA PROVE A POINT...  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 08:30 PM~16727349
> *whenever i see your tires i here in tyrone's voice "red walls"....lol
> 
> 
> ...


you stupid... lol..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:17 PM~16727151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yall neegahs wrong for that...dont do that..
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:31 PM~16727351
> *just make sure the welds penetrate.. we dont want no bumpers flying off again..
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


trippin!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:32 PM~16727364
> *you stupid... lol..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:31 PM~16727351
> *just make sure the welds penetrate.. we dont want no bumpers flying off again..
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


CAUSE I NOW HOW TO PENETRATE MY WELDS WE SEEN THAT THERE NOT ONLY PERTTY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Feb 25 2010, 08:31 PM~16727362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:33 PM~16727384
> *CAUSE I NOW HOW TO PENETRATE MY WELDS WE SEEN THAT THERE NOT ONLY PERTTY
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:31 PM~16727362
> *POBRE PERO CON MUNCHO WUEVOS PARA DARLE TRONCO A CUALQUI CABRON!!
> AGUANTA VARA HOMIE NO SE AGUITE...
> GOING AFTER YOU, I DONT NEED HELP HOMIE IM GONNA BUST U FOR ALL THE SHIT U WAS TALKING A WHILE BACK... ITS NOT PERSONAL JUST GONNA PROVE A POINT...   :biggrin:
> *


WITH WHAT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: sic713, switches4life, MR.64wagon, duceoutdaroof, *713ridaz*, Screenz, hoppers4life, [email protected], PAYASO'S49

bet this foo gunna make a bartender request


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:31 PM~16727356
> *a cabroneee, de donde salio este pelao hablando perfecto espanudo, lol
> *


soy multi-paisa compa!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:34 PM~16727411
> *WITH WHAT
> *


deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz nutttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:33 PM~16727384
> *CAUSE I NOW HOW TO PENETRATE MY WELDS WE SEEN THAT THERE NOT ONLY PERTTY
> *


i know is not a show car, but is somewhat decent, lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2010, 10:35 PM~16727417
> *:ugh:
> *


x2


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 07:34 PM~16727411
> *WITH WHAT
> *


SOUTHSIDE KILLER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

9 Members: hoppers4life, BAYTOWNSLC, MR.64wagon, *sic713*, switches4life, BIG_LOS, duceoutdaroof, 713ridaz, [email protected]hoo.c
*bet this fool gonna be redoing some pinstripes soon..* :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2010, 08:36 PM~16727431
> *soy multi-paisa compa!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:37 PM~16727456
> *SOUTHSIDE KILLER
> 
> *


HOPE YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT ROOSTER OLD CAR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:37 PM~16727461
> *:roflmao:
> *


jajajajajajajaja!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 08:37 PM~16727460
> *9 Members: hoppers4life, BAYTOWNSLC, MR.64wagon, sic713, switches4life, BIG_LOS, duceoutdaroof, 713ridaz, [email protected]
> bet this fool gonna be redoing some pinstripes soon.. :uh:
> *


ha..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Feb 25 2010, 08:33 PM~16727384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha...u beat me to it lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:38 PM~16727473
> *ha..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:35 PM~16727423
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: sic713, switches4life, MR.64wagon, duceoutdaroof, 713ridaz, Screenz, hoppers4life, [email protected], PAYASO'S49
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:37 PM~16727456
> *SOUTHSIDE KILLER
> 
> *


I HOPE ITS A SHOW CAR CAUSE THATS WHAT IM WORKING ON RIGHT NOW BUT I DONT THINK U NOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:39 PM~16727489
> *I HOPE ITS A SHOW CAR CAUSE THATS WHAT IM WORKING ON RIGHT NOW BUT I DONT THINK U NOW ANYTHING ABOUT THAT
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 25 2010, 07:30 PM~16727334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: ERES GATCHO...
DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE HOUSTON TOPIC IS BACK TO NORMAL!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 08:39 PM~16727487
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: 
hi moskie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:36 PM~16727437
> *deeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz nutttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *


gotcha!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:40 PM~16727502
> *
> :roflmao: ERES GATCHO...
> DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE HOUSTON TOPIC IS BACK TO NORMAL!!!
> *


Had been kinda dead in here for a while tho......:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16727502
> *
> :roflmao: ERES GATCHO...
> DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE HOUSTON TOPIC IS BACK TO NORMAL!!!
> *


I was telling boiler that the many summers spent in rio bravo, tamps. paid off. i was one cuete popping motherfucker back in those days, eating duvalins, masticando chiclets y bailando cumbias de mr. chivo. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: sic713, switches4life, MR.64wagon, *Rivis~N~Lacs*, hoppers4life, Homer Pimpson, BIG_LOS, 713ridaz, lilmikelv, duceoutdaroof\

fart master check in


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:19 PM~16727182
> *yall eatin popcorn, and here i am with a bowl of fruit...
> no ****..
> *


You're so gay, you sneaze glitter.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

bubbles ur new nickname is the(( spoon))


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2010, 10:41 PM~16727518
> *Had been kinda dead in here for a while tho......:happysad:
> *


vete a la verga guey, and say what's up to the balls on your way there. :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 08:42 PM~16727526
> *You're so gay, you sneaze glitter.
> *


makes u gay for knowing that information about him :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 08:42 PM~16727526
> *You're so gay, you sneaze glitter.
> *


:no:
gots me a respirator


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 08:43 PM~16727539
> *bubbles ur new nickname is the(( spoon))
> *


wtf
:lost:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 08:42 PM~16727526
> *You're so gay, you sneaze glitter.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Feb 25 2010, 07:37 PM~16727469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MR.EXCUSES?? LOL BEFORE IT DIDNT MATTER AND NOW IT HAS TO BE A SHOW CAR???? YEAH U GOT THE MONEY BUT I HOPE U LEARNED WHAT IT TAKES TO MAKE YOUR CAR HOP..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:41 PM~16727524
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: sic713, switches4life, MR.64wagon, Rivis~N~Lacs, hoppers4life, Homer Pimpson, BIG_LOS, 713ridaz, lilmikelv, duceoutdaroof\
> 
> ...



:uh: 



















i wanted to ask you about something (no, not your sexuality or preference but i still think its wrong for men to touch other men that way) :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:43 PM~16727541
> *makes u gay for knowing that information about him  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:45 PM~16727568
> *:0
> MR.EXCUSES?? LOL BEFORE IT DIDNT MATTER AND NOW IT HAS TO BE A SHOW CAR???? YEAH U GOT THE MONEY BUT I HOPE U LEARNED WHAT IT TAKES TO MAKE YOUR CAR HOP..
> *


LIKE I SAID YOULL SEE THE HELP TRUST ME


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:45 PM~16727568
> *:0
> MR.EXCUSES?? LOL BEFORE IT DIDNT MATTER AND NOW IT HAS TO BE A SHOW CAR???? YEAH U GOT THE MONEY BUT I HOPE U LEARNED WHAT IT TAKES TO MAKE YOUR CAR HOP..
> *



its not WHAT u know its WHO u know


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:44 PM~16727556
> *wtf
> :lost:
> *


cause u always stirring up shit.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

este tema está lleno de mierda


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 08:45 PM~16727581
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 08:46 PM~16727583
> 
> its not WHAT u know its WHO u know
> [/b]


dezz nutsss


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:46 PM~16727590
> *este tema está lleno de mierda
> *


 :0 el sicko habla espanol?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:46 PM~16727590
> *este tema está lleno de mierda
> *


si


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:46 PM~16727590
> *este tema está lleno de mierda
> *


no mames wueyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Feb 25 2010, 09:46 PM~16727586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ingles sin barreras?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:46 PM~16727590
> *este tema está lleno de mierda
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:46 PM~16727597
> *dezz nutsss
> *


statment not a question.. you fail!!! :uh:


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 08:20 PM~16727195
> *nice turd cutter :wow:
> *


orellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 08:47 PM~16727601
> *si
> *


lmao


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:46 PM~16727597
> *dezz nutsss
> *



***** thats the 2nd time you mentioned nuts tonight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 25 2010, 10:38 PM~16727481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok that was stupid, turn computer off and go to bed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16727598
> *:0  el sicko habla espanol?
> *


es multi-negrow


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2010, 10:48 PM~16727621
> *es multi-negrow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Feb 25 2010, 08:45 PM~16727580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Donde Esta la biblioteca?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 25 2010, 07:41 PM~16727518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: LOL... :biggrin: :rimshot: :rimshot: FITO OLIVARES Y LA PURA SABROSURA


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 09:49 PM~16727634
> *Donde Esta la biblioteca?
> *



in between your nalgas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 08:49 PM~16727634
> *Donde Esta la biblioteca?
> *


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 25 2010, 08:47 PM~16727610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 07:46 PM~16727583
> 
> its not WHAT u know its WHO u know
> [/b]


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:51 PM~16727662
> *since when did that matter..
> dammit :angry:
> semi failed
> ...


since the beginning.. :uh: u get full credit for that fail


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:50 PM~16727659
> *in between your nalgas
> *


What the hell were you doing looking there? :wow:


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> ***** thats the 2nd time you mentioned nuts tonight
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2010, 08:48 PM~16727617
> *least he didn't say CONSUMED  :uh:
> ok that was stupid,  turn computer off and go to bed.
> *


big pimp would u like for me to bust ur ass....ole hating fake hood wannabe ass *****....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:50 PM~16727653
> *:uh:
> :around: LOL...  :biggrin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot: FITO OLIVARES Y LA PURA SABROSURA
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

¡Yo gotta toma un ahh de boca.dice de patricks de mierda


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 09:52 PM~16727681
> *What the hell were you doing looking there?  :wow:
> *



i'm a crack fiend? 




:rimshot: ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 25 2010, 08:52 PM~16727675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he was lookin for some nuts and bolts for his rag..


























no ****.































and yeah i said nuts for the 3rd time..







































still no ****


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:52 PM~16727688
> *¡Yo gotta toma un ahh de boca.dice de patricks de mierda
> *



wtf??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 07:45 PM~16727582
> *LIKE I SAID YOULL SEE THE HELP TRUST ME
> *


U GONNA NEED IT,GOOD LUCK HOMIE!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:54 PM~16727707
> *:angry:
> 
> he was lookin for some nuts and bolts for his rag..
> ...


Very ****.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:55 PM~16727720
> *U GONNA NEED IT,GOOD LUCK HOMIE!!
> *


YEAH AND I HOPE ITS NOT ROOSTER CAR CAUSE THEN THAT BE EASY FOR U


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Homer Pimpson, Rivis~N~Lacs, hoppers4life, 713Lowriderboy, MR.64wagon, sic713, Mr.Eriko, 713ridaz, BAYTOWNSLC, Tha Barber, [email protected], Kustom 401K, Screenz, switches4life, 85 lac, tito_ls, rollin-hard
FULL HOUSE!! :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 10:52 PM~16727685
> *big pimp would u like for me to bust ur ass....ole hating fake hood wannabe ass *****....
> *


least i didn't leave the hood to go to pasadena :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:54 PM~16727707
> *:angry:
> 
> he was lookin for some nuts and bolts for his rag..
> ...



ha 'nuts' haha


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 08:55 PM~16727724
> *Very ****.
> *


agreed


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2010, 08:56 PM~16727743
> *least i didn't leave the hood to go to pasadena  :uh:
> *


bitch pasadena is more hood then gay ass westchase so fuck u....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:56 PM~16727731
> *YEAH AND I HOPE ITS NOT ROOSTER CAR CAUSE THEN THAT BE EASY FOR U
> *



i got this buick that refuses to leave my house...............























:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:57 PM~16727755
> *agreed
> *


ok mr. nice smile..

nicesmiles4life


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 08:58 PM~16727759
> *i got this buick that refuses to leave my house...............
> :biggrin:
> *


mayne


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:58 PM~16727763
> *ok mr. nice smile..
> 
> nicesmiles4life
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 08:58 PM~16727756
> *bitch pasadena is more hood then gay ass westchase so fuck u....
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:58 PM~16727763
> *ok mr. nice smile..
> 
> nicesmiles4life
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 08:58 PM~16727759
> *i got this buick that refuses to leave my house...............
> :biggrin:
> *


we aint got no where to put it.. im im quite not ready to start on it..
take it to the storage


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 25 2010, 09:58 PM~16727763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 08:58 PM~16727763
> *ok mr. nice smile..
> 
> nicesmiles4life
> *


hey!!!! wait a min :angry: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 10:58 PM~16727756
> *bitch pasadena is more hood then gay ass westchase so fuck u....
> *


just cause its ugly and it smells, that don't make ptown hood


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2010, 09:00 PM~16727801
> *just cause its ugly and it smells, that don't make ptown hood
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:01 PM~16727805
> *:run:
> *



exactly


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 07:56 PM~16727731
> *YEAH AND I HOPE ITS NOT ROOSTER CAR CAUSE THEN THAT BE EASY FOR U
> *


 :uh: U BOUGHT THAT LINCOLN ALREADY MADE TOO, SO WHAT U TALKING ABOUT? EXCUSES? SO WHY WOULD IT MATTER IF ITS ROOSTERS OLD CAR? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

like i always said.. FUCK PASADENA


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:37 PM~16727456
> *SOUTHSIDE KILLER
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:02 PM~16727826
> *:uh:  U BOUGHT THAT LINCOLN ALREADY MADE TOO, SO WHAT U TALKING ABOUT? EXCUSES? SO WHY WOULD IT MATTER IF ITS ROOSTERS OLD CAR? :dunno:
> *


that cars in the scrape yard...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:58 PM~16727759
> *i got this buick that refuses to leave my house...............
> :biggrin:
> *


DID THEY CALL U


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 25 2010, 09:02 PM~16727833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: PINCHE CHONGO


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2010, 09:02 PM~16727828
> *like i always said..  FUCK PASADENA
> *


if u insist on me busting ur ass i will let all of houston know about the 3 amigos episode....enuff said


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 09:04 PM~16727861
> *if u insist on me busting ur ass i will let all of houston know about the 3 amigos episode....enuff said
> *


DETAILS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 09:04 PM~16727861
> *if u insist on me busting ur ass i will let all of houston know about the 3 amigos episode....enuff said
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:04 PM~16727857
> *DID THEY CALL U
> *


"they" huh

this is a trap.......


:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mexican rambo


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 25 2010, 08:02 PM~16727833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U DONT KNOW HOW LONG I'VE BEEN WAITTING FOR THIS MOMENT HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac+Feb 25 2010, 10:48 PM~16727611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i got buick door panels that refuses to leave my house :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 09:04 PM~16727861
> *if u insist on me busting ur ass i will let all of houston know about the 3 amigos episode....enuff said
> *


please enlighten us


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:02 PM~16727826
> *:uh:  U BOUGHT THAT LINCOLN ALREADY MADE TOO, SO WHAT U TALKING ABOUT? EXCUSES? SO WHY WOULD IT MATTER IF ITS ROOSTERS OLD CAR? :dunno:
> *


THAT CARS BEEN GONE WE BUILT A WHOLE NEW ONE IN A MONTH AND YOUR STILL TRYING TO HOP THE SAME OLD SHIT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 10:04 PM~16727861
> *if u insist on me busting ur ass i will let all of houston know about the 3 amigos episode....enuff said
> *



thats gotta be good,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:05 PM~16727880
> *"they" huh
> 
> this is a trap.......
> ...


he caught me with that shit 3 times in 2 minutes one day..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:06 PM~16727887
> *U DONT KNOW HOW LONG I'VE BEEN WAITTING FOR THIS MOMENT HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


u forgot the no **** part!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:06 PM~16727888
> *:uh:
> 
> and i got buick door panels that refuses to leave my house :uh:
> *



i don't have room my garage is full


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 09:04 PM~16727861
> *if u insist on me busting ur ass i will let all of houston know about the 3 amigos episode....enuff said
> *


heard


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 08:58 PM~16727756
> *bitch pasadena is more hood then gay ass westchase so fuck u....
> *


actually its more like harwin and boone rd, i seen the fake impala parked there the other day


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 09:07 PM~16727900
> *he caught me with that shit 3 times in 2 minutes one day..
> *


newb
dont feel bad boiler use to get caught slippin back to back


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 09:07 PM~16727900
> *he caught me with that shit 3 times in 2 minutes one day..
> *


x2  pinchi robert


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:07 PM~16727900
> *he caught me with that shit 3 times in 2 minutes one day..
> *



ha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:06 PM~16727897
> *thats gotta be good,
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:biggrin


> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Feb 25 2010, 09:04 PM~16727864
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 25 2010, 09:08 PM~16727915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i left the shop after the 3rd one..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:07 PM~16727907
> *i don't have room my garage is full
> *


your cell phone must be lost out in ur garage too :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:08 PM~16727915
> *newb
> dont feel bad boiler use to get caught slippin back to back
> *


hey go to la cama, WAIT, NO ****


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:08 PM~16727929
> *:biggrin:
> lol i left the shop after the 3rd one..
> *



"he gonna cry in the car" :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:06 PM~16727887
> *U DONT KNOW HOW LONG I'VE BEEN WAITTING FOR THIS MOMENT HOMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


el problema es que yo tambien soy south side :0 cuando juntamos los carros el 7 o te aguitas :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:09 PM~16727937
> *your cell phone must be lost out in ur garage too :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Maybe he dropped it in a pile of poop and didn't want to pick it up.


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:06 PM~16727888
> *:uh:
> 
> and i got buick door panels that refuses to leave my house :uh:
> *


u better get them a fking car keeps runing them over


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 25 2010, 08:04 PM~16727855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CANT SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF... U, TONIO, AND YOUR WHOLE CREW!!
AND IM A ONE MAN TEAM, BIG DIFFRENCE, BUT BOTTOM LINE IS YOUR FIRST IN DA LIST!!!  MAGIC IS GONE... BOILER IS YOUR ONLY HOPE :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 25 2010, 10:09 PM~16727937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats with the gay shit lately, sic must be rubbin off on you....

oops


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:10 PM~16727949
> *"he gonna cry in the car"  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:06 PM~16727885
> *mexican rambo
> 
> 
> ...


 lol listo


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:11 PM~16727965
> *THATS NOT THE POINT, BUT HE BOUGHT IT BUILT!!  :uh:
> CANT SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF... U, TONIO, AND YOUR WHOLE CREW!!
> AND IM A ONE MAN TEAM, BIG DIFFRENCE, BUT BOTTOM LINE IS YOUR FIRST IN DA LIST!!!   MAGIC IS GONE... BOILER IS YOUR ONLY HOPE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 25 2010, 09:10 PM~16727950
> *el problema es que  yo tambien soy    south side  :0    cuando juntamos los carros el  7  o te aguitas :biggrin:
> *


HEY RAMBO defensor, mejor tu y yo que no, oh te aguitas :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 25 2010, 09:10 PM~16727950
> *el problema es que  yo tambien soy    south side  :0    cuando juntamos los carros el  7  o te aguitas :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:11 PM~16727965
> *THATS NOT THE POINT, BUT HE BOUGHT IT BUILT!!  :uh:
> CANT SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF... U, TONIO, AND YOUR WHOLE CREW!!
> AND IM A ONE MAN TEAM, BIG DIFFRENCE, BUT BOTTOM LINE IS YOUR FIRST IN DA LIST!!!   MAGIC IS GONE... BOILER IS YOUR ONLY HOPE :biggrin:
> *


eres gacho wuey


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:11 PM~16727966
> *beeeeeeeeee?
> whats with the gay shit lately, sic must be rubbin off on you....
> 
> ...


literally :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:00 PM~16726924
> *magic probaby didnt have time to put it back together!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 25 2010, 09:12 PM~16727994
> *:buttkick:
> *


bueno si tu tambien quieres :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 25 2010, 09:02 PM~16727833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:12 PM~16727991
> *HEY RAMBO defensor, mejor tu y yo que no, oh te aguitas :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ya sabes el 7 tengo algo para ti :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:12 PM~16727991
> *HEY RAMBO defensor, mejor tu y yo que no, oh te aguitas :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 25 2010, 09:14 PM~16728026
> *bueno si tu tambien quieres  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:11 PM~16727966
> *beeeeeeeeee?
> whats with the gay shit lately, sic must be rubbin off on you....
> 
> ...


whats gay beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16727952
> *Maybe he dropped it in a pile of poop and didn't want to pick it up.
> *



:uh: 

enjoy bitches


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 25 2010, 08:10 PM~16727950
> *el problema es que  yo tambien soy    south side  :0    cuando juntamos los carros el  7  o te aguitas :biggrin:
> *


YA MERO, AND WHATS FUNNY IS THAT YOUR STILL SOUTHSIDE AND TONIO IS THE ONE THAT MADE YOUR CAR FLY!! :uh: ALRATO, ACAVO DE TIRAR 28,000 CASH PARA UN ACRE....  PERO WONT BE LONG


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:16 PM~16728062
> *:uh:
> 
> enjoy bitches
> ...


looks like some coney island chili n dogs


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 25 2010, 09:14 PM~16728038
> *ya sabes el 7    tengo algo para ti :biggrin:
> *


no,mas no vayas a salir con una mamada de minitruck con 4 cilynder y ballon tires :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:16 PM~16728062
> *:uh:
> 
> enjoy bitches
> ...


ur fking sick puto


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 08:12 PM~16727991
> *HEY RAMBO defensor, mejor tu y yo que no, oh te aguitas :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:16 PM~16728067
> *YA MERO, AND WHATS FUNNY IS THAT YOUR STILL SOUTHSIDE AND TONIO IS THE ONE THAT MADE YOUR CAR FLY!! :uh:  ALRATO, ACAVO DE TIRAR 28,000 CASH PARA UN ACRE....   PERO WONT BE LONG
> *


coulda bought the 60 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:16 PM~16728062
> *:uh:
> 
> enjoy bitches
> ...


ugh smokey u been eating corn huh?? :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 25 2010, 10:17 PM~16728068
> *looks like some coney island chili n dogs
> *



nah panda express


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:18 PM~16728086
> *ugh smokey u been eating corn huh??  :uh:
> *



lol


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 25 2010, 09:14 PM~16728026
> *bueno si tu tambien quieres  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: que me la mames puto


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16728086
> *ugh smokey u been eating corn huh??  :uh:
> *


I knew someone was gonna say that line


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 25 2010, 09:19 PM~16728099
> *:biggrin: que me la mames puto
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: switches4life, CHOCHI (LOCOS), 713ridaz, hoppers4life, Rivis~N~Lacs, 713Lowriderboy, Homer Pimpson, HE_HATE_ME, MR.64wagon, Mr.Eriko, 85 lac, Emperor Goofy, sic713, BAYTOWNSLC, lone star, rollin-hard, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2010, 09:19 PM~16728106
> *I knew someone was gonna say that line
> *


u jealous huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:11 PM~16727965
> *THATS NOT THE POINT, BUT HE BOUGHT IT BUILT!!  :uh:
> CANT SPEAK FOR YOUR SELF... U, TONIO, AND YOUR WHOLE CREW!!
> AND IM A ONE MAN TEAM, BIG DIFFRENCE, BUT BOTTOM LINE IS YOUR FIRST IN DA LIST!!!   MAGIC IS GONE... BOILER IS YOUR ONLY HOPE :biggrin:
> *


JUST LET ME NOW WHEN YOUR READY SO CAN SEND ONE OF MY PETERBILTS TO PICK UP YOUR LEAD SLED


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Feb 25 2010, 08:12 PM~16728000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I WISH, I HAD TO GET ME SOME MORE ROOM FOR ALL MY JUNKS! :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:16 PM~16728062
> *:uh:
> 
> enjoy bitches
> ...


  ITS PAT!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2010, 09:18 PM~16728083
> *coulda bought the 60  :0
> *


thats it???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:21 PM~16728131
> *u jealous huh??  :biggrin:
> *


nah


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16728089
> *nah panda express
> *


damn, haven't been in the shit as of late.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:16 PM~16728067
> *YA MERO, AND WHATS FUNNY IS THAT YOUR STILL SOUTHSIDE AND TONIO IS THE ONE THAT MADE YOUR CAR FLY!! :uh:  ALRATO, ACAVO DE TIRAR 28,000 CASH PARA UN ACRE....   PERO WONT BE LONG
> *


 siempre tu excusa a sido tonio. pero a ora tu tienes a tonio antonses el 7 que gane el mejor. ablas de que tienes mucha feria bueno ay te espero el 7 homie :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:16 PM~16728062
> *:uh:
> 
> enjoy bitches
> ...


i hope that shit aint really urs


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:21 PM~16728132
> *JUST LET ME NOW WHEN YOUR READY SO CAN SEND ONE OF MY PETERBILTS TO PICK UP YOUR LEAD SLED
> *


balla talk!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:21 PM~16728132
> *JUST LET ME NOW WHEN YOUR READY SO CAN SEND ONE OF MY PETERBILTS TO PICK UP YOUR LEAD SLED
> *




mayne said "ONE" of my peterbuilts bawla talk :0


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16728080
> *:0  :0
> *


Qvo mr. tony


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 25 2010, 11:10 PM~16727952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:21 PM~16728132
> *JUST LET ME NOW WHEN YOUR READY SO CAN SEND ONE OF MY PETERBILTS TO PICK UP YOUR LEAD SLED
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Feb 25 2010, 10:21 PM~16728136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ashamedly, yes.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:23 PM~16728163
> *he would get happy and run it over with his truck just to seee it splat on his mud flap :uh:  :uh: then tell us all how funny it was
> :run:
> :uh:  :barf:
> *



that story is funny as hell :angry:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

big pimp check out my new signature...just a friendly reminder....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 11:21 PM~16728132
> *JUST LET ME NOW WHEN YOUR READY SO CAN SEND ONE OF MY PETERBILTS TO PICK UP YOUR LEAD SLED
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:23 PM~16728172
> *ashamedly, yes.
> *


lies


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:24 PM~16728184
> *that story is funny as hell :angry:
> *


fail like ur cell phone


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 25 2010, 11:07 PM~16727909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:17 PM~16728070
> *no,mas no vayas a salir con una mamada de minitruck con 4 cilynder y ballon tires :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


tu bas a mirar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:26 PM~16728204
> *lies
> *



you got me :biggrin: i make works of art


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:21 PM~16728132
> *JUST LET ME NOW WHEN YOUR READY SO CAN SEND ONE OF MY PETERBILTS TO PICK UP YOUR LEAD SLED
> *


DONT GO THERE WUEY, YOUR DULLYS TIRES USE TO COME OF THE GROUND ABOUT 2 FEET WHEN U WOULD LOAD YOUR OLD LINCOLN ON THE TRAILER! :uh: 
IF MY DAD HAD MONEY, I WOULD HAVE SOME PITERBUILTS TOO.... BUT WE BROKE!!!! :angry:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:27 PM~16728228
> *you got me :biggrin:  i make works of art
> *


my feedback thread is full of ur art :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:27 PM~16728214
> *fail like ur cell phone
> *



funny i get jons calls..........


so i doubt its this phone :scrutinize:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2010, 11:27 PM~16728221
> *4 sale
> :dunno:
> *


I'll give you a ten piece wings and a 4 pack of bartles and james wine coolers for it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:28 PM~16728238
> *my feedback thread is full of ur art :burn:
> *



***** i made that topic shine


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:28 PM~16728239
> *funny i get jons calls..........
> so i doubt its this phone :scrutinize:
> *


funny you call him back :uh: maybe i should buy a impala :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 11:28 PM~16728241
> *I'll give you a ten piece wings and a 4 pack of bartles and james wine coolers for it.
> *


you'd have to ask wifeys permission first


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:27 PM~16728230
> *DONT GO THERE WUEY, YOUR DULLYS TIRES USE TO COME OF THE GROUND ABOUT 2 FEET WHEN U WOULD LOAD YOUR OLD LINCOLN ON THE TRAILER! :uh:
> IF MY DAD HAD MONEY, I WOULD HAVE SOME PITERBUILTS TOO.... BUT WE BROKE!!!! :angry:
> *


WELL MY DAD DONT GOT MONEY I WORK FOR EVERYTHING I GOT AND U CAN ASK EVERYBODY THAT NOWS ME I WORK 18 HOUR DAYS EVERY DAY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 09:28 PM~16728241
> *I'll give you a ten piece wings and a 4 pack of bartles and james wine coolers for it.
> *


thats too cheap.. i offer a 50 piece wings and a 12 pack of coronas :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:30 PM~16728277
> *thats too cheap.. i offer a 50 piece wings and a 12 pack of coronas  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Feb 25 2010, 08:22 PM~16728145-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Q-VOLE HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

tony and rob it shouldnt be about who got money or how they got it.. yall both have SHOPS so jus keep building or buying and hop.. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:30 PM~16728274
> *WELL MY DAD DONT GOT MONEY I WORK FOR EVERYTHING I GOT AND U CAN ASK EVERYBODY THAT NOWS ME I WORK 18 HOUR DAYS EVERY DAY
> *



man for reals, what the fuck you doin playin on layitlows with your off time


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2010, 11:30 PM~16728272
> *you'd have to ask wifeys permission first
> *


She said its ok since she knows how hard up for wings you are since nana kicked you out.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 25 2010, 09:31 PM~16728289
> *:wow:
> *


75 wings and a 24 pack??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 25 2010, 11:32 PM~16728307
> *She said its ok since she knows how hard up for wings you are since nana kicked you out.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:30 PM~16728262
> *funny you call him back :uh: maybe i should buy a impala :dunno:
> *



uh no i don't. ask him how long it took for me to reply to his texts about my battery charger


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:33 PM~16728321
> *75 wings and a 24 pack??
> *


mayne


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:32 PM~16728306
> *man for reals, what the fuck you doin playin on layitlows with your off time
> *


STILL AT THE SHOP WE GOT LOTS OF WORK


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:32 PM~16728305
> *tony and rob it shouldnt be about who got money or how they got it.. yall both have SHOPS so jus keep building or buying and hop.. :biggrin:
> *


SNEAKDISSIN.COM :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16728086
> *ugh smokey u been eating corn huh??  :uh:
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 10:34 PM~16728345
> *SNEAKDISSIN.COM :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YOU KNOW WE BUILD OUR SHIT YOUR ALWAYS HERE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:34 PM~16728346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


i predict a photoshop coming


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:34 PM~16728335
> *STILL AT THE SHOP WE GOT LOTS OF WORK
> *


mayne


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 25 2010, 08:30 PM~16728263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 11:34 PM~16728335
> *STILL AT THE SHOP WE GOT LOTS OF WORK
> *


SNEAKDISSIN.COM :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Feb 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16728330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:34 PM~16728346
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats not me :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:36 PM~16728385
> *NICE, IS THAT YOURS?
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THATS MINE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:35 PM~16728374
> *YOU KNOW WE BUILD OUR SHIT YOUR ALWAYS HERE
> *


***** said wheres his southside shirt..lol..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 11:35 PM~16728374
> *YOU KNOW WE BUILD OUR SHIT YOUR ALWAYS HERE
> *


SNEAKDISSIN.COM


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:36 PM~16728393
> *thats not me :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 09:37 PM~16728417
> *SNEAKDISSIN.COM
> *


naw ***** that was a direct diss..lol..u need blackin kustoms to pull up on him?? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Feb 25 2010, 08:34 PM~16728335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: SO YOUR SAYING YOU'VE NEVER BOUGHT A HOPPER ALREADY BUILT AND YOU HAD TO DO IS GET IT TO HOP?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16728335
> *STILL AT THE SHOP WE GOT LOTS OF WORK
> *


u forgot to mention inventory.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:39 PM~16728449
> *naw ***** that was a direct diss..lol..u need blackin kustoms to pull up on him??  :biggrin:
> *


  :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16728480
> * :yes:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:36 PM~16728385
> *NICE, IS THAT YOURS?
> 
> 
> ...


yea :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16728466
> *THANK GOD, WE GOT LOTS OF WORK TOO JUST DIFFRENT THAN YOURS!!
> :uh:  SO YOUR SAYING YOU'VE NEVER BOUGHT A HOPPER ALREADY BUILT AND YOU HAD TO DO IS GET IT TO HOP?
> *


I NEVER SAID THAT BUT WHEN I GOT THAT CAR IT WAS HITTIN 30'S AND IT TOKE ME AWHILE TO GET IT BUT WE GOT IT TO HIT THE INCHES WE WANTED


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:36 PM~16728393
> *thats not me :uh:
> *


bullllll shit thats u eating that sweeeeeeeeet michigan corn babba


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 25 2010, 10:45 PM~16728538
> *bullllll shit thats u eating that sweeeeeeeeet michigan corn babba
> *



lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:41 PM~16728490
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:44 PM~16728521
> *I NEVER SAID THAT BUT WHEN I GOT THAT CAR IT WAS HITTIN 30'S AND IT TOKE ME AWHILE TO GET IT BUT WE GOT IT TO HIT THE INCHES WE WANTED
> *


I THOUHT BOILER GOT IT TO HOP GOOD? UNLESS I WAS MISSED INFORMED? :dunno:


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:47 PM~16728574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fk up lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:47 PM~16728576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats still racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:48 PM~16728582
> *I THOUHT BOILER GOT IT TO HOP GOOD? UNLESS I WAS MISSED INFORMED? :dunno:
> *


snitchin :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 11:47 PM~16728574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn boy looks all proud :burn:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

Q ONDA CHOCHI


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 25 2010, 11:45 PM~16728538
> *bullllll shit thats u eating that sweeeeeeeeet michigan corn babba
> *


that was tha day after we got home with my new rusty daytons :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 08:49 PM~16728596
> *snitchin  :uh:
> *


EVERYONE KNOWS BOILER WAS THE ONE THAT MADE HOOD HOOPER FLY AT FIRST CAUSE THAT CAR WASNT DOING SHIT, 68"!!!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:drama: :run:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:48 PM~16728588
> *thats still racist!!!  :biggrin:
> *


almost as funny as tha pic of pat with the blk cock in his pie hole :0


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2010, 09:21 PM~16728137
> *thats it???
> *


nah would take more.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16728574
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you fuckin bastard


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:48 PM~16728582
> *I THOUHT BOILER GOT IT TO HOP GOOD? UNLESS I WAS MISSED INFORMED? :dunno:
> *


IF THAT WAS THE CASE WHY DONT HE HELP U AND I NEVER SAID HE DIDNT HELP WORK ON IT BESIDES IVE NEVER SEE WITH SHIT BESIDES THAT LEADED AS CAR ONCE LOS MAGNIFICOS AND GOT STUCK TRUST ME SEEN THE PICTURE ABOUT A THOUSAND TIMES CAUSE THATS THE ONLY PIC YOU GOT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:52 PM~16728650
> *almost as funny as tha pic of pat with the blk cock in his pie hole :0
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:50 PM~16728614
> *Q ONDA CHOCHI
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:53 PM~16728672
> *IF THAT WAS THE CASE WHY DONT HE HELP U AND I NEVER SAID HE DIDNT  HELP WORK ON IT BESIDES IVE NEVER SEE WITH SHIT BESIDES THAT LEADED AS CAR ONCE LOS MAGNIFICOS AND GOT STUCK TRUST ME SEEN THE PICTURE ABOUT A THOUSAND TIMES CAUSE THATS THE ONLY PIC YOU GOT
> *


:0 hey maybe he likes to recycle pics...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:52 PM~16728650
> *almost as funny as tha pic of pat with the blk cock in his pie hole :0
> *


thats a lie, i don't have jungle fever :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:53 PM~16728668
> *you fuckin bastard
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:55 PM~16728701
> *thats a lie, i don't have jungle fever :angry:
> *


thats racist!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:55 PM~16728695
> *:0 hey maybe he liked to recycle pics...
> *


ASK HIM TO SHOW YOU ANOTHER PIC OR VID


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:53 PM~16728666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Dont Fuck with the white man lol :roflmao: :roflmao: </span>


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 09:34 PM~16728345
> *SNEAKDISSIN.COM :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:56 PM~16728715
> *ASK HIM TO SHOW YOU ANOTHER PIC OR VID
> *


u jus did..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:55 PM~16728695
> *:0 hey maybe he likes to recycle pics...
> *


go green


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:53 PM~16728672
> *IF THAT WAS THE CASE WHY DONT HE HELP U AND I NEVER SAID HE DIDNT  HELP WORK ON IT BESIDES IVE NEVER SEE WITH SHIT BESIDES THAT LEADED AS CAR ONCE LOS MAGNIFICOS AND GOT STUCK TRUST ME SEEN THE PICTURE ABOUT A THOUSAND TIMES CAUSE THATS THE ONLY PIC YOU GOT
> *


THE ONLY CAR I HAVE!!  BUT I GOT IT TO HOP HIGHER THAN YOURS AND ON MY OWN NOT WITH EVERYONES HELP LIKE U... :uh: AND THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 11:30 PM~16728263
> *
> 
> 
> ...











trade :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

speaking of video :dunno:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:57 PM~16728730
> *THE ONLY CAR I HAVE!!   BUT I GOT IT TO HOP HIGHER THAN YOURS AND ON MY OWN NOT WITH EVERYONES HELP LIKE U... :uh: AND THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME OUT! :biggrin:
> *


I DONT KNOW ABOUT HOPPING MAYBE GETTING STUCK YEAH SO U MEAN TO TELL ME YOUR BROTHERROBERT DIDNT HELP U


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 25 2010, 09:56 PM~16728717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


put them thangs on him.. :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:55 PM~16728701
> *thats a lie, i don't have jungle fever :angry:
> *


only when you were 15, late night at the gas station :buttkick:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:57 PM~16728733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW IS THAT CONTINER FRIGHT IS PAYING WORTH A FUCK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:56 PM~16728711
> *thats racist!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Feb 25 2010, 11:56 PM~16728717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice repost


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 25 2010, 09:57 PM~16728728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


showed it to slim today..imma try to get it on here for u tomorrow..file is too big to email :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:59 PM~16728782
> *only when you were 15, late night at the gas station :buttkick:
> *



oh yea.......... :biggrin: just to be clear, it was a gal not a guy you queers


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:00 PM~16728795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more racist
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mortal kombat version is 100x funnier ^^^


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:00 PM~16728802
> *sneakdissin.net
> showed it to slim today..imma try to get it on here for u tomorrow..file is too big to email :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Feb 25 2010, 11:59 PM~16728789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but classic :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:03 PM~16728846
> *lil slow right now but my bills are paid and I still get to play :cheesy:
> lol
> but classic :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL U WERE SLOW AS SHIT OUR SELFS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:59 PM~16728768
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT HOPPING MAYBE GETTING STUCK YEAH SO U MEAN TO TELL ME YOUR BROTHERROBERT DIDNT HELP U
> *


cant be a army of one with somebody helping... :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:04 PM~16728872
> *cant be a army of one with somebody helping... :uh:
> *


THATS WHY WERE (((((((TEAM SOUTH SIDE )))))))


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:05 PM~16728882
> *THATS WHY WERE (((((((TEAM SOUTH SIDE )))))))
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 11:06 PM~16728893
> *  :biggrin:
> *


THATS HOW WE ROLL


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:05 PM~16728882
> *THATS WHY WERE (((((((TEAM SOUTH SIDE )))))))
> *


shit with nick and his measuring skills we cant be fuck with.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:06 PM~16728900
> *THATS HOW WE ROLL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 12:04 AM~16728862
> *I FEEL U WERE SLOW AS SHIT OUR SELFS
> *


you hireing? :biggrin: 











I get tired of looking at sea cans


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 12:05 AM~16728882
> *THATS WHY WERE (((((((TEAM SOUTH SIDE )))))))
> *


AND MICKLO IS THA MASCOT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 10:08 PM~16728938
> *AND MICKLO IS THA MASCOT
> *


and sic is the token black guy :cheesy:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 11:07 PM~16728917
> *shit with nick and his measuring skills we cant be fuck with.....
> *


THATS MR. MEARSURING HES THE SHIT AT THAT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 10:07 PM~16728917
> *shit with nick and his measuring skills we cant be fuck with.....
> *


:roflmao:
got damn you...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:09 PM~16728957
> *THATS MR. MEARSURING HES THE SHIT AT THAT
> *


black vincent


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 10:07 PM~16728917
> *shit with nick and his measuring skills we cant be fuck with.....
> *


cant forget about AJ 's skills either


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:08 PM~16728933
> *you hireing? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I GOT 4 TRUCKS PARKED RIGHT NOWITS THAT DAM SLOW IVE NEVER SEEN IT THIS BAD


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 11:10 PM~16728978
> *cant forget about AJ 's skills either
> *


DONT FORGET GRIMM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 10:11 PM~16728993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol..i know the quickest way to get a recycled pic posted :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

***** SAID "WE CAN FIX IT"


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:59 PM~16728768
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT HOPPING MAYBE GETTING STUCK YEAH SO U MEAN TO TELL ME YOUR BROTHERROBERT DIDNT HELP U
> *


MY BROTHER WAS ALWAYS WORKING ON PURPLE STUFF BUT YEAH HE HELPED ME TOO EVERYTIME I HAD TO CHARGE BATTERIES... :biggrin: OH AND BURNING MY MOTORS EVERY TIME HE GOT DRUNK... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 08:56 PM~16728715
> *ASK HIM TO SHOW YOU ANOTHER PIC OR VID
> *


MANANA..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

12 Members: 713ridaz, rug442, MR.64wagon, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, we in trouble now....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 25 2010, 10:16 PM~16729065
> *12 Members: 713ridaz, rug442, MR.64wagon, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,  we in trouble now....
> *


 hno: :sprint:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 12:11 AM~16728991
> *SHIT I GOT 4 TRUCKS PARKED RIGHT NOWITS THAT DAM SLOW IVE NEVER SEEN IT THIS BAD
> *


me and my homie are about to buy two trucks you thinkin of sellin?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 26 2010, 12:11 AM~16728993
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 25 2010, 09:04 PM~16728872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL IM GONNA TAKE ON A WOLE TEAM!! (NO HMO)


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16729109
> *me and my homie are about to buy two trucks you thinkin of sellin?
> *


DAM THEM CONTINERS PAYING THAT GOOD IM JUST GOING TO HOLD ON TO THEM MY CUSTOMERS PROMISE ME A BIG CHANGE MID YEAR HOPING SHIT GETS BETTER THER E ALMOST PAID OFF DONT FEEL LIKE TAKING A BIG LOST


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:21 PM~16729157
> *  I WONDER WHAT HES EXCUSE IS GONNA BE NEXT, MY BROTER AINT HERE!! :biggrin: HES ON LOCK
> WELL IM GONNA TAKE ON A WOLE TEAM!! (NO HMO)
> *


WELL COME BY WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE SO I CAN GIVE YOU THAT $500 U NEED TO GET THAT CAR SHIPPED OVER HERE CAUSE I HEARD THAT WAS YOUR HOLD UP


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 12:23 AM~16729189
> *WELL COME BY WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE SO I CAN GIVE YOU THAT $500 U NEED TO GET THAT CAR SHIPPED OVER HERE CAUSE I HEARD THAT WAS YOUR HOLD UP
> *


 :0 FUCK U THANK U IZ? THA DREAM GRANTER......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Feb 25 2010, 10:21 PM~16729157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 12:21 AM~16729159
> *DAM THEM CONTINERS PAYING THAT GOOD IM JUST GOING TO HOLD ON TO THEM MY CUSTOMERS PROMISE ME A BIG CHANGE MID YEAR HOPING SHIT GETS BETTER THER E ALMOST PAID OFF DONT FEEL LIKE TAKING A BIG LOST
> *


iso containers, hazmat


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 11:25 PM~16729216
> *:0 FUCK U THANK U IZ? THA DREAM GRANTER......
> *


NO I JUST WANT HIM TO HAVE SOMETHING TO BACK HIS SHIT UP AS MUCH SHIT AS HE TALKS THATS WHY HE SHOULD SAY SHIT UNTIL HE HAS SOMETHING


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:27 PM~16729247
> *iso containers, hazmat
> *


LOCAL OR OVER THE ROAD


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 12:27 AM~16729248
> *NO I JUST WANT HIM TO HAVE SOMETHING TO BACK HIS SHIT UP AS MUCH SHIT AS HE TALKS THATS WHY HE SHOULD SAY SHIT UNTIL HE HAS SOMETHING
> *


IN TRANSLATION............YA MOUTH IS WRITIN CHECKS YA ASS CANT CASH....JUSSAYIN NOUMSAYIN


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 11:29 PM~16729284
> *IN TRANSLATION............YA MOUTH IS WRITIN CHECKS YA ASS CANT CASH....JUSSAYIN NOUMSAYIN
> *


SOME PEOPLE RUN THERE MOUTH TO FUCKING TO MUCH AND DONT KNOW WHEN TO STOP


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:23 PM~16729189
> *WELL COME BY WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE SO I CAN GIVE YOU THAT $500 U NEED TO GET THAT CAR SHIPPED OVER HERE CAUSE I HEARD THAT WAS YOUR HOLD UP
> *


LOL.... I GOT THE MONEY, JUST WAITTIN ON SOUTHSIDE KILLER.... U HEARD WRONG HOMEBOY, WAT U NEED TO DO IS STOP TRYING TO RIP OFF PEOPLE ON PRICES FOR FRAME WRAPS AND GIVE THE RIGHT QUOTE BEFORE U START A JOB INSTEAD OF CHANGING THE PRICE AT THE END AND TRYING TO GET RICH THAT WAY, SHIT IF I DO LIKE U I WOULD BE BUILDIG S MUH CAR AS U... NO WONDER YOU CHARGE EXTRA, U NEED MORE MONEY TO FINISH STILL HOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:31 PM~16729310
> *SOME PEOPLE RUN THERE MOUTH TO FUCKING TO MUCH AND DONT KNOW WHEN TO STOP
> *


:rant:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fk this.. ill catch up in the morn.. goin to bed.. gunna try and get to shop early.. need to charge my batts


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:35 PM~16729374
> *fk this.. ill catch up in the morn.. goin to bed.. gunna try and get to shop early.. need to charge my batts
> *


and mix my paint  call me tomorrow


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 lac_@Feb 25 2010, 09:10 PM~16727954
> *:0
> u better get them a fking car keeps runing them over
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:33 PM~16729335
> *LOL.... I GOT THE MONEY, JUST WAITTIN ON SOUTHSIDE KILLER.... U HEARD WRONG HOMEBOY, WAT U NEED TO DO IS STOP TRYING TO RIP OFF PEOPLE ON PRICES FOR FRAME WRAPS AND GIVE THE RIGHT QUOTE BEFORE U START A JOB INSTEAD OF CHANGING THE PRICE AT THE END AND TRYING TO GET RICH THAT WAY, SHIT IF I DO LIKE U I WOULD BE BUILDIG S MUH CAR AS U... NO WONDER YOU CHARGE EXTRA, U NEED MORE MONEY TO FINISH STILL HOOD... :biggrin:
> *


YOUR BOY TELLING A WHOLE DIFFERNT STORY BESIDES YOUR HOMEBOY DID PAYMENT PLANS IM NOT TRYING TO GET RICH UNLIKE U I DONT MAKE A LIVING OFF THIS SHIT I DO IT CAUSE I LIKE AND I GOT SHOP RENT AND REAL TOOLS TO PAY FOR


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:31 PM~16729310
> *SOME PEOPLE RUN THERE MOUTH TO FUCKING TO MUCH AND DONT KNOW WHEN TO STOP
> *


U NEED T WORRY ABOUT FINDING SOMEONE TO PUT YOU HOPPER BACK TOGETHER, BROWN MIGHT DO IT FOR YOU! IM STILL TALKING SHT....
YOU WERE RUNNING YOUR MOUTH THE WHOLE TIME MAGIC WAS THERE WIH U BUT NOW ITS ME AND YOUR WHOLE TEAM!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MR.64wagon, chevylo97, JellyDD91, BigPete, JUSTDEEZ, hoppers4life, rug442


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:37 PM~16729415
> *YOUR BOY TELLING A WHOLE DIFFERNT STORY BESIDES YOUR HOMEBOY DID PAYMENT PLANS IM NOT TRYING TO GET RICH UNLIKE U I DONT MAKE A LIVING OFF THE SHIT I DO IT CAUSE I LIKE AND I GOT SHOP RENT AND TOOLS REAL TOOLS TO PAY FOR
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 25 2010, 10:36 PM~16729405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo might wanna check who you call your friends.
magic was talkin alot of shit bout you when he was at southside..

dont let that dude fool you..i got plently of witnesses..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:37 PM~16729415
> *YOUR BOY TELLING A WHOLE DIFFERNT STORY BESIDES YOUR HOMEBOY DID PAYMENT PLANS IM NOT TRYING TO GET RICH UNLIKE U I DONT MAKE A LIVING OFF THIS SHIT I DO IT CAUSE I LIKE AND I GOT SHOP RENT AND TOOLS REAL TOOLS TO PAY FOR
> *


TOO BAD U DONT KNOW HOW TO USE THEM!! I GET IT DOE WITH OR WITHOUT TOOL, HOW MUCH DID U PAY FR THE LIFT? I NEED OF THOSE!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16729445
> *paint for?
> yo might wanna check who you call your friends.
> magic was talkin alot of shit bout you when he was at southside..
> ...


deeeeezzzz nutttzzzzzz!!!! now go to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:37 PM~16729417
> *U NEED T WORRY ABOUT FINDING SOMEONE TO PUT YOU HOPPER BACK TOGETHER, BROWN MIGHT DO IT FOR YOU! IM STILL TALKING SHT....
> YOU WERE RUNNING YOUR MOUTH THE WHOLE TIME MAGIC WAS THERE WIH U BUT NOW ITS ME AND YOUR WHOLE TEAM!!
> *


OK AND YOUR STILL RUNNING YOUR MOUTH AND WHAT DO U HAVE NOT SHIT YET BESIDES IM REDOING TWO OF MY CARS RIGHT NOW AND I GOT MY MIND ON THAT NOT JUNKS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 12:38 AM~16729430
> *:wow:
> *


YEA I SAW THAT TOO :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:41 PM~16729458
> *deeeeezzzz nutttzzzzzz!!!! now go to sleep  :biggrin:
> *


there u go, talkin bout nuts
pat gunna get all excited


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 11:12 PM~16729002
> *DONT FORGET GRIMM
> *















































:wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

@ Mr64wagon

Need a quote on some upper and lower aarms for my pos blazer ready for chrome


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16729451
> *TOO BAD U DONT KNOW HOW TO USE THEM!! I GET IT DOE WITH OR WITHOUT TOOL, HOW MUCH DID U PAY FR THE LIFT? I NEED OF THOSE!!
> *


i knew rob looked uncomfortable with those wire splicers in his hand today.. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 12:41 AM~16729458
> *deeeeezzzz nutttzzzzzz!!!! now go to sleep  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  GOT'EM


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16729445
> *paint for?
> yo might wanna check who you call your friends.
> magic was talkin alot of shit bout you when he was at southside..
> ...


LIFE A RISK HOMEBOY, I'VE LOST BIG MONEY BEFORE SO IM TAKING A CHANCE!
NEXT ON THE LIST IS A LIFT!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 25 2010, 10:41 PM~16729469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 09:30 PM~16728262
> *funny you call him back :uh: maybe i should buy a impala :dunno:
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:40 PM~16729451
> *TOO BAD U DONT KNOW HOW TO USE THEM!! I GET IT DOE WITH OR WITHOUT TOOL, HOW MUCH DID U PAY FR THE LIFT? I NEED OF THOSE!!
> *


WELL ONE OF THEM I PAID $1500 AND THE OTHER ONE COST ME A WHOLE LOT MORE AND TRUST ME I KNOW HOW TO USE EVERY TOOL WE GOT FROM MIG TO TIG


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:44 PM~16729501
> *WELL ONE OF THEM I PAID $1500 AND THE OTHER ONE COST ME A WHOLE LOT MORE AND  TRUST ME I KNOW HOW TO USE EVERY TOOL WE GOT FROM MIG TO TIG
> *


showoff


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 25 2010, 11:42 PM~16729480
> *@ Mr64wagon
> 
> Need a quote on some upper and lower aarms for my pos blazer ready for chrome
> *


CALL ME IN THE MORNING


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:41 PM~16729464
> *OK AND YOUR STILL RUNNING YOUR MOUTH AND WHAT DO U HAVE NOT SHIT YET BESIDES IM REDOING TWO OF MY CARS RIGHT NOW AND I GOT MY MIND ON THAT NOT JUNKS
> *


LIKE I SAID ONCE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN, U HAVE D MONEY BUT U CANT BUILD A HOPPER ON YOUR OWN WITH YOUR OWN HANDS NO ONE HELPING U!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2010, 12:27 AM~16729247
> *iso containers, hazmat
> *


I do local Im home by 6 most days :biggrin: every now and then I do Temple or SanAntonio


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:46 PM~16729533
> *LIKE I SAID ONCE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN, U HAVE D MONEY BUT U CANT BUILD A HOPPER ON YOUR OWN WITH YOUR OWN HANDS NO ONE HELPING U!!
> *


SORRY TONY YOU DONT GOT ANY FRIENDS TO HELP YOU MAYBE IF U WOULD STOP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH SO MUCH YOU WOULD BE ALRIGHT I REMEMBER WHEN I USE TO GIVE U ALL MY LEFT OVER PARTS


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:44 PM~16729501
> *WELL ONE OF THEM I PAID $1500 AND THE OTHER ONE COST ME A WHOLE LOT MORE AND  TRUST ME I KNOW HOW TO USE EVERY TOOL WE GOT FROM MIG TO TIG
> *


DO U KNOW HOW TO CUT WITH D PLASMA? :biggrin: 
DO YOUR THING HOMIE...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:48 PM~16729558
> *SORRY TONY YOU DONT GOT ANY FRIENDS TO HELP YOU MAYBE IF U WOULD STOP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH SO MUCH YOU WOULD BE ALRIGHT I REMEMBER WHEN I USE TO GIVE U ALL MY LEFT OVER PARTS
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:48 PM~16729556
> *I do local Im home by 6 most days :biggrin: every now and then I do Temple or SanAntonio
> *


SHIT YOU CAN HAVE THAT SHIT ALL I RUN IS CHICAGO AND NEW YORK AND JERSEY AREA


----------



## JellyDD91 (Dec 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:48 PM~16729556
> *I do local Im home by 6 most days :biggrin: every now and then I do Temple or SanAntonio
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 12:49 AM~16729567
> *:wow:
> *


YEA I SAW THAT TOO :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 10:50 PM~16729582
> *YEA I SAW THAT TOO :wow:
> *


lol..


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:49 PM~16729565
> *DO U KNOW HOW TO CUT WITH D PLASMA?  :biggrin:
> DO YOUR THING HOMIE...
> *


AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO AND YOU SHOULD SEE MY WELDS


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 26 2010, 12:43 AM~16729497
> *
> *


all you dave 


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1613147630.html


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:51 PM~16729594
> *AS A MATTER OF FACT I DO AND YOU SHOULD SEE MY WELDS
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 25 2010, 09:47 PM~16728574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 still waiting on you to return my call from earlier today.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:48 PM~16729558
> *SORRY TONY YOU DONT GOT ANY FRIENDS TO HELP YOU MAYBE IF U WOULD STOP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH SO MUCH YOU WOULD BE ALRIGHT I REMEMBER WHEN I USE TO GIVE U ALL MY LEFT OVER PARTS
> *


I REMEMBER TOO, BUT WHEN YOU GOT TOGETHER WITH MAGIC YOUR HEAD GOT BIG AND U WERE THE ONE TALKING SHIT AND THERES A LOT OF WITNESSES IN HERE THAT KNOW IM TELLING THE TRUTH, U WERE EVEN TALKIG SHIT TO BOILER And now that tonio is gone your trying to be all cool with boiler... i call that 2 face hood....  everyting was good till then!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 12:50 AM~16729577
> *SHIT YOU CAN HAVE THAT SHIT ALL I RUN IS CHICAGO AND NEW YORK AND JERSEY AREA
> *


fk that i like being home and only havin one log book  :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JellyDD91_@Feb 26 2010, 12:50 AM~16729578
> *:wow:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 12:50 AM~16729577
> *SHIT YOU CAN HAVE THAT SHIT ALL I RUN IS CHICAGO AND NEW YORK AND JERSEY AREA
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:54 PM~16729614
> *I REMEMBER TOO, BUT WHEN YOU GOT TOGETHER WITH MAGIC YOUR HEAD GOT BIG AND U WERE THE ONE TALKING SHIT AND THERES A LOT OF WITNESSES IN HERE THAT KNOW IM TELLING THE TRUTH, U WERE EVEN TALKIG SHIT TO BOILER And now that tonio is gone your trying to be all cool with boiler... i call that 2 face hood....   everyting was good till then!!!
> *


SEE THERE YOU GO TURNING SHIT AROUND ONCE AGAIN TONY JUST CHECK YOUR SELF YOUR ONLY MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE FOOL PEOPLE KNOW THE REAL U I DONT UNDER STAND WHY U ACT LIKE A BAD ASS ON LAY IT LOW


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:54 PM~16729617
> *fk that i like being home and only havin one log book   :biggrin:
> *


THAT LOG BOOK DONT MEAN SHIT IF U KNOW HOW TO FUCK WITH IT


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:48 PM~16729558
> *SORRY TONY YOU DONT GOT ANY FRIENDS TO HELP YOU MAYBE IF U WOULD STOP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH SO MUCH YOU WOULD BE ALRIGHT I REMEMBER WHEN I USE TO GIVE U ALL MY LEFT OVER PARTS
> *


i a man and its true, and i alwys thanked you for them... by the way thanks again nd what time can i come get the $500?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:57 PM~16729648
> *SEE THERE YOU GO TURNING SHIT AROUND ONCE AGAIN TONY JUST CHECK YOUR SELF YOUR ONLY MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE FOOL PEOPLE KNOW THE REAL U I DONT UNDER STAND WHY U ACT LIKE A BAD ASS ON LAY IT LOW
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:58 PM~16729660
> *i a man and its true, and i alwys thanked you for them...  by the way thanks again nd what time can i come get the $500?
> *


JUST CALL ME AND PROMISE ME YOUR GOING TO QUIT TALKING SHIT AND LET THE CARS TALK


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 12:58 AM~16729659
> *THAT LOG BOOK DONT MEAN SHIT IF U KNOW HOW TO FUCK WITH IT
> *


  true :biggrin: i guess i like coming home every day :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:57 PM~16729648
> *SEE THERE YOU GO TURNING SHIT AROUND ONCE AGAIN TONY JUST CHECK YOUR SELF YOUR ONLY MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK LIKE FOOL PEOPLE KNOW THE REAL U I DONT UNDER STAND WHY U ACT LIKE A BAD ASS ON LAY IT LOW
> *


truth hurts huh? :biggrin: on lil or in person i tell the truth and u know it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:48 PM~16729558
> *SORRY TONY YOU DONT GOT ANY FRIENDS TO HELP YOU MAYBE IF U WOULD STOP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH SO MUCH YOU WOULD BE ALRIGHT I REMEMBER WHEN I USE TO GIVE U ALL MY LEFT OVER PARTS
> *


imma broke neegah who needs a handout :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 09:59 PM~16729675
> *JUST CALL ME AND PROMISE ME YOUR GOING TO QUIT TALKING SHIT AND LET THE CARS TALK
> *


 :biggrin: let let it die right here!! if u do da same...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 01:00 AM~16729690
> *imma broke neegah who needs a handout  :happysad:
> *


lol


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2010, 12:00 AM~16729687
> * true :biggrin: i guess i like coming home every day :cheesy:
> *


YEAH I WAS LIKE THAT WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING 10 YEARS AGO BUT THEN I GOT USE TO BEING ON THE ROAD AND NOW ITS NO BIG DEAL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 01:00 AM~16729690
> *imma broke neegah who needs a handout  :happysad:
> *


TRUST ME YOU DONT WANT THE HANDOUT HE HAS IN MIND.... :biggrin: SUM ****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:02 PM~16729710
> *lol
> *


what u got for me?? (no ****) :biggrin: rusty daytons??


----------



## JellyDD91 (Dec 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:56 PM~16729637
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 11:02 PM~16729718
> *TRUST ME YOU DONT WANT THE HANDOUT HE HAS IN MIND.... :biggrin:  SUM ****
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 26 2010, 12:01 AM~16729702
> *:biggrin: let let it die right here!! if u do da same...
> *


SHIT YOUR THE ALWAYS BRING SHIT UP I NEVER DO I GOT MORE IMPORTANT SHIT TO DO THEN WORRY ABOUT WHAT SOMEBODY ELSE IS DOING


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 11:05 PM~16729752
> *SHIT YOUR THE ALWAYS BRING SHIT UP I NEVER DO I GOT MORE IMPORTANT SHIT TO DO THEN WORRY ABOUT WHAT SOMEBODY ELSE IS DOING
> *


so u girls are making up?? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 12:00 AM~16729690
> *imma broke neegah who needs a handout  :happysad:
> *


WELL IGOT DEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 10:52 PM~16729595
> *all you dave
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1613147630.html
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 11:06 PM~16729772
> *WELL IGOT DEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


do they come in chrome or powdercoated?? :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 12:07 AM~16729785
> *do they come in chrome or powdercoated??  :uh:
> *


DEPENDS HOW LONG YOU SUCK ON THEM


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 01:06 AM~16729772
> *WELL IGOT SLIIIIIIIIIIIIMS NUTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZ IN MY MOOOOOOOOUTH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 11:08 PM~16729795
> *DEPENDS HOW LONG YOU SUCK ON THEM
> *


ill jus ask darkness.. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 25 2010, 10:05 PM~16729752
> *SHIT YOUR THE ALWAYS BRING SHIT UP I NEVER DO I GOT MORE IMPORTANT SHIT TO DO THEN WORRY ABOUT WHAT SOMEBODY ELSE IS DOING
> *


porque tu estabas halando chingos de desmadre antes y la suete siempre cambia no siempe es igual... echale ganas a tu negocio y yo al mio!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:09 PM~16729811
> *porque tu estabas halando chingos de desmadre antes y la suete siempre cambia no siempe es igual... echale ganas a tu negocio y yo al mio!!!!
> *


i guess yall cool again you talkin en la espanyo :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 01:03 AM~16729724
> *what u got for me?? (no ****)  :biggrin: rusty daytons??
> *


rusty bumper kit :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2010, 11:11 PM~16729828
> *rusty bumper kit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 26 2010, 01:02 AM~16729716
> *YEAH I WAS LIKE THAT WHEN I FIRST STARTED DRIVING 10 YEARS AGO BUT THEN I GOT USE TO BEING ON THE ROAD AND NOW ITS NO BIG DEAL
> *


you can have it :biggrin: i like driving my cadis to work every day


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16729821
> *i guess yall cool again you talkin en la espanyo :biggrin:
> *


im still gonna break him off with (el presidente) and theres gonna be a lot of witnesses!!!  im gonna take over the game soon... :ninja:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 25 2010, 11:18 PM~16729898
> *im still gonna break him off with (el presidente) and theres gonna be a lot of witnesses!!!    im gonna take over the game soon... :ninja:
> *


i guess that will put your shop on the map :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 25 2010, 10:21 PM~16729926
> *i guess that will put your shop on the map  :happysad:
> *


 :run: EL PRESIDENTE remember the namecause its gonna st new rules i the hop pit and the streets... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 25 2010, 10:20 PM~16729148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Wets R Us (Feb 26, 2010)

How much do you get these days for turning in wets ? I know some on here.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

that was a lot of reading :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wets R Us_@Feb 26 2010, 01:16 AM~16730478
> *How much do you get these days for turning in wets ? I know some on here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think i know who this is


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wets R Us_@Feb 26 2010, 02:16 AM~16730478
> *How much do you get these days for turning in wets ? I know some on here.
> *


they offer money to turn em in? :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

overtime king off to work!  


and yeah, capala really for sale.. so ask your baby momma permission to buy it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wets R Us_@Feb 26 2010, 02:16 AM~16730478
> *How much do you get these days for turning in wets ? I know some on here.
> *


Call 1-800-Guacamole

:loco: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE SELLING RIMS LIKE THESE?
20X9


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 26 2010, 08:17 AM~16731632
> *ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE SELLING RIMS LIKE THESE?
> 20X9
> 
> ...


I got 20" irocs I won't be needing anymore.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Feb 26 2010, 12:30 AM~16730570
> *that was a lot of reading :wow:
> *


x2 over 22 pages. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 26 2010, 08:17 AM~16731632
> *ANYBODY KNOW SOMEONE SELLING RIMS LIKE THESE?
> 20X9
> 
> ...


ay guey! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Joking about selling rims. Stop pm'n hotos. Serious about capala for sale though


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 26 2010, 11:05 AM~16732441
> *Joking about selling rims. Stop pm'n hotos.  Serious about capala for sale though
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD.

-isaiah 54:17-

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2010, 11:28 AM~16732610
> *No weapon that is formed against thee shall prosper; and every tongue that shall rise against thee in judgment thou shalt condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, and their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD.
> 
> -isaiah 54:17-
> ...


Ahmen


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2010, 05:07 PM~16735756
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PURO PEDO....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 26 2010, 06:12 PM~16735794
> *PURO PEDO....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2010, 04:07 PM~16735756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wets R Us_@Feb 26 2010, 01:16 AM~16730478
> *How much do you get these days for turning in wets ? I know some on here.
> *



o'rly?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 06:26 PM~16735920
> *thats racist!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 26 2010, 06:07 PM~16735756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE WE GO AGAIN... :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WHAT IT DO :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wets R Us_@Feb 26 2010, 12:16 AM~16730478
> *How much do you get these days for turning in wets ? I know some on here.
> *


u get my foot up your ass or my fist pounding in your face dumbass.... take that shit out of here WE LOWRIDING UP IN HERE!


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 26 2010, 05:46 PM~16736574
> *WHAT IT DO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Feb 26 2010, 06:49 PM~16737106
> *
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 26 2010, 08:51 PM~16737118
> *
> *


Wuz up homie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 26 2010, 05:24 PM~16736361
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN... :uh:
> *


 :uh: :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 26 2010, 07:53 PM~16737632
> *Wuz up homie
> *


CHILLIN, just finishd watchn the rollin dvd , what you up to homie?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 26 2010, 07:53 PM~16737632
> *Wuz up homie
> *


what up homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 26 2010, 07:56 PM~16737659
> *CHILLIN, just finishd watchn the rollin dvd , what you up to homie?
> *


me too :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 26 2010, 07:24 PM~16736361
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN... :uh:
> *


you must have missed tha last 2 years of this thread..... Its been a joke between me and cali.........


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 PM~16737632
> *Wuz up homie
> *


was that u that text ur new # today??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2010, 07:58 PM~16737677
> *you must have missed tha last 2 years of this thread..... Its been a joke between me and cali.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 26 2010, 09:56 PM~16737659
> *CHILLIN, just finishd watchn the rollin dvd , what you up to homie?
> *


Workin on my lac will be hitin tha screen soon touch of green


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

need some 13s


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 26 2010, 09:56 PM~16737662
> *what up homie
> *


Wuts up with it homie


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 26 2010, 08:04 PM~16737718
> *Wuts up with it homie
> *


not much looking for some rims


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 10:00 PM~16737696
> *:biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2010, 09:59 PM~16737693
> *was that u that text ur new # today??
> *


Yes sir


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 26 2010, 10:05 PM~16737726
> *not much looking for some rims
> *


Dats wuz up


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 26 2010, 08:08 PM~16737753
> *Dats wuz up
> *


man cant find some tho


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 26 2010, 08:05 PM~16737730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had some sold them already :biggrin: check the dallas swapmeet topic they usually have them thats where i got my last set from


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Feb 26 2010, 10:08 PM~16737753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 08:13 PM~16737802
> *
> had some sold them already  :biggrin: check the dallas swapmeet topic they usually have them thats where i got my last set from
> *


just did that and found some go pick them up sunday


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 26 2010, 08:19 PM~16737871
> *just did that and found some go pick them up sunday
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for a euro header panel.. complete and no cracked or missing grills


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 26 2010, 10:11 PM~16737786
> *man cant find some tho
> *


What kind of 13z are you looking for all chrom or color or gold centers


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 26 2010, 10:19 PM~16737868
> *ill lock it in :biggrin:
> :yes:
> *


Kool still try and fine me a 5th wheel and let me no if you got any 90z lites


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 26 2010, 08:25 PM~16737949
> *What kind of 13z are you looking for all chrom or color or gold centers
> *


it didnt matter but found all chrome


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 26 2010, 07:56 PM~16737659
> *CHILLIN, just finishd watchn the rollin dvd , what you up to homie?
> *


I need me a bootleg copy of that sir


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 26 2010, 09:19 PM~16738408
> *I need me a bootleg copy of that sir
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 26 2010, 09:19 PM~16738408
> *I need to use a copy of that sir
> *


fixed.. snitches is watchin..lol :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: 
86 Cutty..Straight to the Streets...Coming Soon..
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 26 2010, 09:47 PM~16738654
> *:uh:
> 86 Cutty..Straight to the Streets...Coming Soon..
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :sprint:
> *


MANIACOS HOUSTON . BUYING IT FROM ROOSTER FOR THE STREETS
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Feb 26 2010, 08:25 PM~16737949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still need some


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Feb 26 2010, 10:19 PM~16738408
> *I need me a bootleg copy of that sir
> *



UM YO TAMBIEN!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 26 2010, 10:01 PM~16737703
> *Workin on my lac will be hitin tha screen soon touch of green
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 26 2010, 10:55 PM~16738739
> *I still need some
> *


they sell them new everyday on the wheel topics...just sayin :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 10:53 PM~16738724
> *MANIACOS HOUSTON . BUYING IT FROM ROOSTER FOR THE STREETS
> :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 PM~16738724
> *MANIACOS HOUSTON . BUYING IT FROM ROOSTER AND TRADING IT TO TONY FOR THE STREETS
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2010, 11:41 AM~16741530
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



stirrin the pot ey?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 10:50 AM~16741592
> *stirrin the pot ey?
> *


mmmhmmmmm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 10:50 AM~16741592
> *stirrin the pot ey?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 11:54 AM~16741614
> *mmmhmmmmm
> *



you at the shop puto


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 10:50 AM~16741592
> *stirrin the pot ey?
> *


they know im jus playing with them and not to get butthurt


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 09:53 PM~16738724
> *MANIACOS HOUSTON . BUYING IT FROM ROOSTER FOR THE STREETS
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


    :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 12:59 PM~16741640
> *you at the shop puto
> *


yeah he is at the shop, he is doing a tune up on his ride! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

still for sale 4500 obo open for trades stock cars


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Feb 27 2010, 10:59 AM~16741640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont remind me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*paint specials..
pinstripes and patterns.

200 stripes
600 roofs

call for details.
832 372 0874

wont last long,jump on it while you can
no ****
*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 04:12 PM~16742996
> *paint specials..
> pinstripes and patterns.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

ohh, good prices sic!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 02:12 PM~16742996
> *paint specials..
> pinstripes and patterns.
> 
> ...


sounds good, how much the hole car?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 26 2010, 06:18 PM~16736889
> *u get my foot up your ass or my fist pounding in your face dumbass....  take that shit out of here  WE LOWRIDING UP IN HERE!
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2010, 04:38 PM~16743813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that chongo gets me all the time


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 04:12 PM~16742996
> *paint specials..
> pinstripes and patterns.
> 
> ...


hmmm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

yall seen this ugly ass cars, i cant believe they aproved this shit, and go on production :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 04:02 PM~16743565
> *sounds good, how much the hole car?
> *


1500...
cleared


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 27 2010, 03:35 PM~16743104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ohh, good prices sic!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



there goes that gay shit again........

















:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 07:36 PM~16745043
> *there goes that gay shit again........
> :roflmao:
> *


ha.. need to quit hangin out with u ****


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 08:43 PM~16745086
> *ha.. need to quit hangin out with u ****
> *



i'm under the impression it was there before i was :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 07:46 PM~16745110
> *i'm under the impression it was there before i was  :biggrin:
> *


its all roberts fault..
and hugo is just as bad


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 06:04 PM~16744435
> *yall seen this ugly ass cars, i cant believe they aproved this shit, and go on production :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


I like em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 07:17 PM~16744910
> *1500...
> cleared
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 08:47 PM~16745119
> *its all roberts fault..
> and hugo is just as bad
> *



****




the top on the deuce came out badass though :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 07:47 PM~16745119
> *its all roberts fault..
> and hugo is just as bad
> *


talkn bout robert, did u see his ass all in the mix at the vegas after hop, that fool crazy, lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 07:52 PM~16745154
> *****
> the top on the deuce came out badass though :biggrin:
> *


thank ya sir. did u get high off the fumes..

i didnt. :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 27 2010, 09:50 PM~16745140
> *I like em
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 07:53 PM~16745165
> *talkn bout robert, did u see his ass all in the mix at the vegas after hop, that fool crazy, lol
> *


naw, i didnt see that part., ill watch it again later.. cant miss his fat ass


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 08:53 PM~16745167
> *thank ya sir. did u get high off the fumes..
> 
> i didnt. :happysad:
> *



ha i swear i was dizzy fool, and it wasn't the alcohol :biggrin: 

hey what do you think the price will be for what i want to do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 07:51 PM~16745151
> *
> *


let me know..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

need an electrician to come hook up a 230 plug in my garage, anyone??
i heard is easy, but this mexican dnt know shit about electrical wires


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2010, 08:21 PM~16737914
> *looking for a euro header panel.. complete and no cracked or missing grills
> *


my homie has one . pm me for more info..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 07:54 PM~16745179
> *ha i swear i was dizzy fool, and it wasn't the alcohol :biggrin:
> 
> hey what do you think the price will be for what i want to do
> *


yea, that brand is a lil stronger than others..

and i would say your lookin about 600 material and all.. 
just gotta pick out the color you want


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 07:54 PM~16745176
> *naw, i didnt see that part., ill watch it again later.. cant miss his fat ass
> *


lol, next to darrel when they hoppin the malibu :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 07:56 PM~16745193
> *lol, next to darrel when they hoppin the malibu :biggrin:
> *


koo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16745201
> *koo
> *


si


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 08:55 PM~16745183
> *need an electrician to come hook up a 230 plug in my garage, anyone??
> i heard is easy, but this mexican dnt know shit about electrical wires
> *



install a 230 breaker in your 230 panel, double pole 40A is usually ok. run the wired through some metal 1/2" conduit to the recepticle you need for your particular device and there you go :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 08:56 PM~16745191
> *yea, that brand is a lil stronger than others..
> 
> and i would say your lookin about 600 material and all..
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16745208
> *install a 230 breaker in your 230 panel, double pole 40A is usually ok.  run the wired through some metal 1/2" conduit to the recepticle you need for your particular device and there you go :biggrin:
> *


boiler gunna fry himslef, fk that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 09:00 PM~16745222
> *boiler gunna fry himslef, fk that
> *



hahahhahaha its not that hard (no **** godammit)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16745208
> *install a 230 breaker in your 230 panel, double pole 40A is usually ok.  run the wired through some metal 1/2" conduit to the recepticle you need for your particular device and there you go :biggrin:
> *


is it safe to use the dryier machine plug, its a 220


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 09:01 PM~16745235
> *is it safe to  use the dryier machine plug, its a 220
> *



yessir, what are you gonna run off it?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 08:00 PM~16745222
> *boiler gunna fry himslef, fk that
> *


agreed, im all hydros, 0 electrician :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 08:03 PM~16745245
> *agreed, im all hydros, 0 electrician :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 08:02 PM~16745239
> *yessir, what are you gonna run off it?
> *


a 230v mig welder, what u think sir


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2010, 08:04 PM~16745253
> *:0
> *


houston chippin edition, :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 09:04 PM~16745257
> *a 230v mig welder, what u think sir
> *



if you have the plug already there, check the AMPS on the welder, then check the amps on the breaker for the dryer. as long as the welder doesn't use as much as amps than the breaker is rated for, you're good.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 08:05 PM~16745270
> *houston chippin edition, :happysad:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 10:00 PM~16745222
> *boiler gunna fry himslef, fk that
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 27 2010, 10:04 PM~16745257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he gonna fry the whole neighborhood


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 08:06 PM~16745278
> *if you have the plug already there, check the AMPS on the welder, then check the amps on the breaker for the dryer.  as long as the welder doesn't use as much as amps than the breaker is rated for, you're good.
> *


good goog tip, i will check that , thanks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2010, 08:08 PM~16745303
> *bawla talk
> he gonna fry the whole neighborhood
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hhmm no bawla i still live in the hood :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 09:08 PM~16745305
> *good goog tip, i will check that , thanks
> *



homes are wired for 120v and 240v :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 10:11 PM~16745328
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: hhmm no bawla i still live in the hood :0
> *


miss the old hood :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 08:11 PM~16745330
> *homes are wired for 120v and 240v :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2010, 08:13 PM~16745340
> *miss the old hood  :angry:
> *


dnt see ur capala turning on woodridge anymore


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 09:14 PM~16745351
> *:0  :0
> *



120v for your standard stuff like hairdryers etc.

240v for appliances

but since we're talkin appliance-type voltage....

220-240 are the same, they rate it to 240 to account for voltage variances in the current draw of different appliances. thats why amp draw is important and you have to make sure the breaker can handle it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 08:17 PM~16745385
> *120v for your standard stuff like hairdryers etc.
> 
> 240v for appliances
> ...


very helpfull info, but the plugs are all diferent, i went to homedepot earlier to get 2 plugs the same and just switch the dryier plug , but the help person got me all scared talkng abbout i could burn the house :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 09:20 PM~16745423
> *very helpfull info, but the plugs are all diferent, i went to homedepot earlier to get 2 plugs the same and just switch the dryier plug , but the help person got me all scared talkng abbout i could burn the house :uh:
> *



man those home depot queers are idiots. thats like askin the fry cook at micki d's whats in a big mac....duuuhhhhhh lettuce onions

if that wall plug is a 3 prong and the welder is a 4 prong, change the wall recepticle. its not hard, kill the power and swap em out.


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 08:23 PM~16745440
> *man those home depot queers are idiots.  thats like askin the fry cook at micki d's whats in a big mac....duuuhhhhhh lettuce onions
> 
> if that wall plug is a 3 prong and the welder is a 4 prong, change the wall recepticle.  its not hard, kill the power and swap em out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Feb 27 2010, 08:29 PM~16745492
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 10:15 PM~16745362
> *dnt see ur capala turning on  woodridge anymore
> *


don't see your house when i go to liquor store. good times :tears:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2010, 09:33 PM~16745524
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Feb 27 2010, 08:35 PM~16745545
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 10:23 PM~16745440
> *man those home depot queers are idiots.  thats like askin the fry cook at micki d's whats in a big mac....duuuhhhhhh lettuce onions
> 
> if that wall plug is a 3 prong and the welder is a 4 prong, change the wall recepticle.  its not hard, kill the power and swap em out.
> *


wouldn't someone already have an adapter? just a thought before boiler blacks out all of the se


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2010, 09:41 PM~16745598
> *wouldn't someone already have an adapter?    just a thought before boiler blacks out all of the se
> *



nah i don't believe there is an adapter. besides thats high voltage and probably unsafe. :0 

city code is now a 4 prong plug/recepticle. if the dryer and old recepticle are 3 prong its better to change up, not down.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 10:50 PM~16745664
> *nah i don't believe there is an adapter.  besides thats high voltage and probably unsafe. :0
> 
> city code is now a 4 prong plug/recepticle.  if the dryer and old recepticle are 3 prong its better to change up, not down.
> *


never heard of it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2010, 08:52 PM~16745690
> *never heard of it
> *


saw them at home depot, im all confused, someone in here has a cousin brother, homeboy, or neighbor, electrician :biggrin: , or my look on the green sheet tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 08:56 PM~16745725
> *saw them at home depot, im all confused, someone in here has a cousin brother, homeboy, or neighbor, electrician :biggrin: , or my look on the green sheet tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


i know a ***** around the corner from me .. he is an electrician at pv university.. what do u want done again i will text him and ask can he do it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2010, 08:58 PM~16745745
> *i know a ***** around the corner from me .. he is an electrician at pv university.. what do u want done again i will text him and ask can he do it
> *


sounds good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 11:01 PM~16745769
> *sounds good
> *


wait, heres instructions right here, to make an adapter extention cord.  

http://collierwelding.com/tech/weldercord/


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2010, 09:12 PM~16745883
> *wait, heres instructions right here, to make an adapter extention cord.
> 
> http://collierwelding.com/tech/weldercord/
> *


YOU ARE THE MAN GORDO, :cheesy: :cheesy: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

NO ****, NO ****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 11:21 PM~16745982
> *YOU ARE THE MAN GORDO,  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ...


now you can come help me figure out why 1 corner ain't dumping in my 68 wackback.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2010, 09:27 PM~16746027
> *now you can come help me figure out why 1 corner ain't dumping in my 68 wackback.
> *


not a problem, i will personally go help u on that  thats cake for me  :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 09:01 PM~16745769
> *sounds good
> *


my boy said he can do it but needs to look at ur box to see if u have space for something.. he wants to look at it and u can go from there...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 10:01 PM~16745769
> *sounds good
> *


I know somebody that could help u


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Feb 27 2010, 10:40 PM~16746674
> *I know somebody that could help u
> *


deeeezzzz nutttzzzzzz!!!!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chismelows_@Feb 28 2010, 02:20 AM~16747498
> *
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 09:58 PM~16745208
> *install a 230 breaker in your 230 panel, double pole 40A is usually ok.  run the wired through some metal 1/2" conduit to the recepticle you need for your particular device and there you go :biggrin:
> *


muy chingon Mr Wonton!  

man fuck that testarossa kit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !! !!! !


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 08:17 PM~16745385
> *120v for your standard stuff like hairdryers etc.
> 
> 240v for appliances
> ...


ok mr physicist, can you explain the right hand thumb rule :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2010, 09:27 PM~16746027
> *now you can come help me figure out why 1 corner ain't dumping in my 68 wackback.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 10:56 PM~16745725
> *saw them at home depot, im all confused, someone in here has a cousin brother, homeboy, or neighbor, electrician :biggrin: , or my look on the green sheet tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


halla at miklo (rug442)

















0


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 07:55 PM~16745183
> *need an electrician to come hook up a 230 plug in my garage, anyone??
> i heard is easy, but this mexican dnt know shit about electrical wires
> *


ESE ES MI MERO MOLE...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 04:02 PM~16743565
> *sounds good, how much the hole car?
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 08:06 PM~16745278
> *if you have the plug already there, check the AMPS on the welder, then check the amps on the breaker for the dryer.  as long as the welder doesn't use as much as amps than the breaker is rated for, you're good.
> *


SINCE THERE ARE NO MOTORS INVOLVED, ITS OK .THE AMP DRAW STARTS TO GO UP WHENEVER BEARINGS GO OUT ON A AC OR DC MOTOR. THE DRYER PULLS MORE THAN THE WELDER ANYWAYS..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

APRECIATE EVERYONES HELP


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Feb 27 2010, 11:40 PM~16746674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: i learned that stuff on this job, but i just finished a 6 week electrical course they made us take, and i scored better than david did. he'll be here to comment i'm sure....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Feb 25 2010, 10:41 PM~16729473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 27 2010, 07:55 PM~16745183
> *need an electrician to come hook up a 230 plug in my garage, anyone??
> i heard is easy, but this mexican dnt know shit about electrical wires
> *


I might be able to do depends will have to look at if not I have several friends?electricians that are journrymen.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 28 2010, 09:24 AM~16749119
> *I might be able to do depends will have to look at if not I have several friends?electricians that are journrymen.
> *


thanks homie, will let u know


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16745208
> *install a 230 breaker in your 230 panel, double pole 40A is usually ok.  run the wired through some metal 1/2" conduit to the recepticle you need for your particular device and there you go :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: rookie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2010, 08:23 PM~16745440
> *man those home depot queers are idiots.  thats like askin the fry cook at micki d's whats in a big mac....duuuhhhhhh lettuce onions
> 
> if that wall plug is a 3 prong and the welder is a 4 prong, change the wall recepticle.  its not hard, kill the power and swap em out.
> *


dont forgot the wire size rookie!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 28 2010, 08:57 AM~16748981
> *Pawlin!
> 
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HMART1970, Kustom 401K, chevylo97

what up fool!


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

sup....getting ready to go to the shop...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 28 2010, 10:30 AM~16749156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bitch please, the only electricity you worry about is the one that keeps the ice cream cool :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 10:07 AM~16749308
> *bitch please, the only electricity you worry about is the one that keeps the ice cream cool :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 27 2010, 09:12 PM~16745883
> *wait, heres instructions right here, to make an adapter extention cord.
> 
> http://collierwelding.com/tech/weldercord/
> *


did exactly what this guero did, it works, now its time to do some welding :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Feb 28 2010, 10:37 AM~16749190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they say anything?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Feb 28 2010, 09:43 AM~16749219
> *sup....getting ready to go to the shop...
> *


see you in a min way


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 12:10 PM~16749324
> *:biggrin:
> they say anything?
> *


Boy we are trained for that shit, hit up Darkness he will fall for it! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 10:07 AM~16749308
> *bitch please, the only electricity you worry about is the one that keeps the ice cream cool :uh:
> *


 that is very true :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 28 2010, 11:57 AM~16749592
> *Boy we are trained for that shit, hit up Darkness he will fall for it! :biggrin:
> *



ha, get to work


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 01:09 PM~16749665
> *ha, get to work
> *


fuck that I am waiting on 16:00 to bounce out this bitch, I need a cold cervesa to balance me out from last night.......

quote of the night: you got two hands, heres two beers! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 28 2010, 12:17 PM~16749718
> *fuck that I am waiting on 16:00 to bounce out this bitch, I need a cold cervesa to balance me out from last night.......
> 
> quote of the night: you got two hands, heres two beers!  :biggrin:
> *



this fool :biggrin: 







i aint doin shit today


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Feb 28 2010, 10:54 AM~16748965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  and you didn't fry all of SE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2010, 01:23 PM~16750086
> *all that training to run a water hose thru a/c grills.  :uh:
> 
> and you didn't fry all of SE
> *



well damn.......glad not everyone is as smart as you, me and dave would be out of a job :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 28 2010, 10:10 AM~16749319
> *did exactly what this guero did, it works, now its time to do some welding :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL * would like to welcome there newest members  

*Baytown 281 C.C.
Expensive Taste C.C.
Certified C.C.
3rd Coast Rydaz C.C.
Southern Style Lowriders B.C.*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2010, 04:53 PM~16751397
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  would like to welcome there newest members
> 
> Baytown 281 C.C.
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2010, 03:53 PM~16751397
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  would like to welcome there newest members
> 
> Baytown 281 C.C.
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2010, 04:53 PM~16751397
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  would like to welcome there newest members
> 
> Baytown 281 C.C.
> ...


  Welcome Homie's!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 28 2010, 12:20 AM~16747498
> *
> *


MI INTERNATIONAL AKA CHICAS LOCAS :0 :0 :0 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 28 2010, 06:20 PM~16752661
> *MI INTERNATIONAL AKA CHICAS LOCAS  :0  :0  :0  :boink:  :boink:
> *


pics or not happening


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

que onda vic???


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2010, 05:53 PM~16751397
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  would like to welcome there newest members
> 
> Baytown 281 C.C.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done..




























next in line


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

southside puttin in werk!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 08:53 PM~16753027
> *all done..
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good keep up da good wk :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 08:54 AM~16748965
> *  :happysad:  i learned that stuff on this job, but i just finished a 6 week electrical course they made us take, and i scored better than david did.  he'll be here to comment i'm sure....
> *


and you still making min. wages....you maybe book smart but on the job trianing stupid... :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 06:53 PM~16753027
> *all done..
> 
> 
> ...


real nice. :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 28 2010, 08:23 PM~16753356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kiss ass.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 07:56 PM~16753054
> *southside puttin in werk!
> 
> 
> ...



werk deez nuts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 07:35 PM~16753471
> *werk deez nuts
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 08:39 PM~16753529
> *
> 
> 
> ...



jackass


:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, JUSTDEEZ, [email protected], *chevylo97*, KRAZYTOYZ, McHam


and here it comes.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 07:48 PM~16753624
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, JUSTDEEZ, [email protected], chevylo97, KRAZYTOYZ, McHam
> 
> ...


on ur face


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 07:33 PM~16753461
> *thats why my car is getting done and yours is sittin in the driveway doin what its been doin for 4 years.......NOT A DAMN THING.
> kiss ass.
> *


and why do you care what my car is doing? :biggrin: 

famliy and my house come 1st b4 any car, when you grow you will understand

no te enojes roger


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 28 2010, 09:51 PM~16753659
> *and why do you care what my car is doing?  :biggrin:
> 
> bbq and the cheering for the texans come 1st b4 any car, when you grow you will understand
> ...


:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 28 2010, 08:51 PM~16753659
> *and why do you care what my car is doing?  :biggrin:
> 
> famliy and my house come 1st b4 any car, when you grow you will understand
> ...



blah blah blah same old story joto


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2010, 03:53 PM~16751397
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  would like to welcome there newest members
> 
> Baytown 281 C.C.
> ...


southern style used to be from the clarke :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 08:50 PM~16753646
> *i want you to do me like robert did that time when i was "putting oil in my pumps"*





:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 07:57 PM~16753737
> *:ugh:
> *


fawkkkkkkkkk you.. should of never told u that story..


still got oil in my truck bed


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 09:00 PM~16753772
> *fawkkkkkkkkk you.. should of never told u that story..
> still got oil in my truck bed
> *




lol pics woulda been better


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2010, 07:57 PM~16753733
> *southern style used to be from the clarke  :0
> *


probly different people .. these bunch of kids with lowrider bikes from Pasadena/South Houston area


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 08:02 PM~16753797
> *lol pics woulda been better
> *


no they wouldnt


----------



## 68showlow (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2010, 03:53 PM~16751397
> *HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL  would like to welcome there newest members
> 
> Baytown 281 C.C.
> ...


  da familia growing...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2010, 08:03 PM~16753824
> *probly different people  .. these bunch of kids with lowrider bikes from Pasadena/South Houston area
> *


yea it was just southern style, back in early 90s


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2010, 08:57 PM~16753733
> *southern style used to be from the clarke  :0
> *



what you know bout tha clarke :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 08:12 PM~16753933
> *what you know bout tha clarke :biggrin:
> *


what you know about ALL-MART on fuqua lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68showlow_@Feb 28 2010, 08:08 PM~16753894
> *  da familia growing...
> *


indeed


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 08:12 PM~16753933
> *what you know bout tha clarke :biggrin:
> *


Use to walk round da clarke pickin my lil mocoso bugers :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for stock gbody wheels and tires.. :happysad:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

8 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, hoppers4life, Emperor Goofy, 84 BLAZER, chevylo97, JUSTDEEZ.........whats the deal??


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2010, 07:57 PM~16753733
> *southern style used to be from the clarke  :0
> *


 they started in the clarke I knew and went to school with some of them og memebers,


----------



## 68showlow (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 06:53 PM~16753027
> *all done..
> 
> 
> ...


    ..loooking firme.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 07:55 PM~16753710
> *blah blah blah same old story joto
> *


exactly so dont worry about me money bags...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 28 2010, 09:28 PM~16754160
> *exactly so dont worry about me money bags...
> *



i dont queer.


quit usin that excuse, cus its possible to do both you know....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

83 cady coupe project for sale solid staight body with 40k original miles, real shell top. Bad motor. All the parts needed to make the 90s conversion. $1800 for the car and all the parts. Not my car but I will put you in contatc with the owner if you are interested. 
I think he would consider trades for a clean G Body.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 08:32 PM~16754201
> *i dont queer.
> quit usin that excuse, cus its possible to do both you know....
> *


u right it is possible but im not going to break my bank for a car.

this aint no excuse just my choice so if you aint gonna or willing help a homie got off my nutz :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 28 2010, 09:43 PM~16754369
> *u right it is possible but im not going to break my bank for a car.
> 
> this aint no excuse just my choice so if you aint gonna or willing help a homie got off my nutz :biggrin:
> *



dont get mad hoe, you started clownin first


----------



## 68showlow (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2010, 02:12 PM~16742996
> *paint specials..
> pinstripes and patterns.
> 
> ...


200...is that for silver leaf or just pinstripin,???????


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 08:48 PM~16754435
> *dont get mad hoe, you started clownin first
> *


aint mad joto and be ready to get the banana in the morn. :0


----------



## 68showlow (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 08:38 PM~16754286
> *83 cady coupe project for sale solid staight body with 40k original miles, real shell top. Bad motor. All the parts needed to make the 90s conversion. $1800 for the car and all the parts. Not my car but I will put you in contatc with the owner if you are interested.
> 
> 
> ...


  hhhmmmmm


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 68showlow_@Feb 28 2010, 10:57 PM~16754587
> * hhhmmmmm
> *


Buy it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:02 PM~16754666
> *Buy it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:02 PM~16754673
> *:uh:
> *


Then you buy it and no stacks of dollar bills. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:05 PM~16754717
> *Then you buy it and no stacks of dollar bills.  :uh:
> *


that was classic.. :biggrin: and no already got another project :happysad:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:06 PM~16754737
> *that was classic.. :biggrin:  and no already got another project  :happysad:
> *


Hurry up and buy.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:08 PM~16754766
> *Hurry up and buy.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 08:24 PM~16754102
> *looking for stock gbody wheels and tires.. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 11:02 PM~16754666
> *Buy it.
> *


i want too :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 09:11 PM~16754838
> *i want too :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:11 PM~16754838
> *i want too :happysad:
> *


Come get it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:13 PM~16754857
> *Come get it.
> *


drive it to him.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:13 PM~16754863
> *drive it to him.. :biggrin:
> *


Show to the shop sober and you can drive it.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 11:13 PM~16754857
> *Come get it.
> *


man dont tempt me :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:14 PM~16754882
> *Show to the shop sober and you can drive it.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:14 PM~16754882
> *Show to the shop sober and you can drive it.
> *


Dam....dats fucked up...but u funny lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 09:16 PM~16754898
> *man dont tempt me :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Ain't u got enuff lacs already...:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68showlow_@Feb 28 2010, 08:53 PM~16754513
> *200...is that for silver leaf  or just pinstripin,???????
> *


just stripes..
leaf is an extra 200


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 09:16 PM~16754908
> *Dam....dats fucked up...but u funny lol :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


the motor is shot on that bucket :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:16 PM~16754898
> *man dont tempt me :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Rare shell top 40k miles, limited edition patriot emblems. All the 90s parts and the original parts to update it or keep it OG. You know you want it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:18 PM~16754938
> *the motor is shot on that bucket  :0
> *


By time you stay a full day sober the motor will be fixed.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 09:18 PM~16754938
> *the motor is shot on that bucket  :0
> *


Put a go kart motor n make it a hopper :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:20 PM~16754970
> *By time you stay a full day sober the motor will be fixed.
> *


doubt it... i stopped drinkin.. :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 11:20 PM~16754978
> *Put a go kart motor n make it a hopper :0 :0
> *


The header panel and bumper is alreay off so its half there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 09:20 PM~16754978
> *Put a go kart motor n make it a hopper :0 :0
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:21 PM~16754984
> *doubt it... i stopped drinkin.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:21 PM~16754988
> *The header panel and bumper is alreay off so  its half there.
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 09:18 PM~16754938
> *the motor is shot on that bucket  :0
> *


ls vortec here i come


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:22 PM~16754997
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 09:22 PM~16755002
> *ls vortec here i come
> *


oh so all the cars in your club have shot motors.. :biggrin: keep it fuel injected


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 09:24 PM~16755027
> *oh so all the cars in your club have shot motors.. :biggrin:  keep it fuel injected
> *


:0 :0 bawla talk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 09:25 PM~16755046
> *:0 :0 bawla talk
> *


thats what 1500 leaf jobs gets him :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 10:22 PM~16755002
> *ls vortec here i come
> *



:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:24 PM~16755027
> *oh so all the cars in your club have shot motors.. :biggrin:  keep it fuel injected
> *


:0 


:drama:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 09:26 PM~16755057
> *thats what 1500 leaf jobs gets him  :0
> *


Mayne...supa bawla talk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 09:28 PM~16755082
> *Mayne...supa bawla talk
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 09:24 PM~16755027
> *oh so all the cars in your club have shot motors.. :biggrin:  keep it fuel injected
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 28 2010, 11:17 PM~16754922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do i do.... :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 09:28 PM~16755094
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Feb 28 2010, 11:27 PM~16755075
> *:0
> :drama:
> *


Your Always eating. :rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:30 PM~16755118
> *Your Always eating.  :rimshot:
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:29 PM~16755103
> *been sellin them off... down to 4
> i do i do.... :happysad:
> *


Don't wait too long.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 11:21 PM~16754988
> *The header panel and bumper is alreay off so  its half there.
> *


i dont want the euro parts.... might have to see it in person this week


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:31 PM~16755132
> *Don't wait too long.
> *


he can wait another year thats how long that one has been for sale.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:31 PM~16755133
> *i dont want the euro parts.... might have to see it in person this week
> *


I'm sure somthing can be worked out.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:31 PM~16755142
> *he can wait another year thats how long that one has been for sale.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 09:32 PM~16755156
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


or two :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 11:32 PM~16755155
> *I'm sure somthing can be worked out.
> *


more pics?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:31 PM~16755142
> *he can wait another year thats how long that one has been for sale.. :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 
He just put this one up for sale.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:33 PM~16755175
> *:nono:
> He just put this one up for sale.
> *


right... he tried to sell that shit to me back when i bought rara's cutlass for the same 1800 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:33 PM~16755164
> *more pics?
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 10:31 PM~16755133
> *i dont want the euro parts.... might have to see it in person this week
> *



dave can probably get you the 80's header parts :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:35 PM~16755192
> *right... he tried to sell that shit to me back when i bought rara's cutlass for the same 1800  :uh:
> *


He didn't have the 90s parts back then so you must be drunk or confused.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

more interior pics? :nicoderm:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:35 PM~16755192
> *right... he tried to sell that shit to me back when i bought rara's cutlass for the same 1800  :uh:
> *


He didn't have the 90s parts back then so you must be drunk or confused.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

might go this route..
dunno about the headers yet..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 10:31 PM~16755133
> *i dont want the euro parts.... might have to see it in person this week
> *



dave can probably get you the 80's header parts :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:38 PM~16755242
> *dave can probably get you the 80's header parts  :biggrin:
> *


2010 cadiking :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 10:39 PM~16755275
> *2010 cadiking :scrutinize:
> *



maybies?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 09:38 PM~16755243
> *He didn't have the 90s parts back then so you must be drunk or confused.
> *


i was drunk and he did try to sell it to me..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:38 PM~16755253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats all I have right now but you could come see it in person this week.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:39 PM~16755269
> *dave can probably get you the 80's header parts :biggrin:
> *


Car comes with both the 90s and 80s parts.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:40 PM~16755295
> *i was drunk and he did try to sell it to me..
> *


whats wrong with being drunk? i am just a lil right now :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 11:42 PM~16755313
> *Thats all I have right now but you could come see it in person this week.
> *


location?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 09:43 PM~16755341
> *whats wrong with being drunk? i am just a lil right now :happysad:
> *


nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:44 PM~16755350
> *location?
> *


By hobby airport.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 11:45 PM~16755369
> *By hobby airport.
> *


im in that area all the time at the rail yard off Brisbane and Telaphone


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:50 PM~16755439
> *im in that area all the time at the rail yard off Brisbane and Telaphone
> *


Info sent.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 09:50 PM~16755439
> *im in that area all the time at the rail yard off Brisbane and Telaphone
> *


 me too at Gulfwinds!! yo B got that 90's door panel ready to go 4 u.

thxs


Caddiking.org


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 28 2010, 11:55 PM~16755510
> *me too at Gulfwinds!!  yo B got that 90's door panel ready to go 4 u.
> 
> thxs
> ...


im at BNSF
I have ur euro bumper molding ready for you.

cadiking.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 09:43 PM~16755341
> *whats wrong with being drunk? i am just a lil right now :happysad:
> *


:happysad: x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 10:00 PM~16755581
> *im at BNSF
> I have ur euro bumper molding ready for you.
> 
> ...


will try yo go by tommorrow on the way home ftom work.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 1 2010, 12:09 AM~16755696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 10:15 PM~16755794
> *you get the pm i sent you?
> 
> *


Si....but not worried bout it now....car going back to paint prison so ill get to dat when I get it back.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

we work on clean shit 2 not just hoppers.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 11:03 PM~16756464
> *:run: :run: :run:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2010, 12:03 AM~16756464
> *:run: :run: :run:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 28 2010, 10:24 PM~16755917
> *we work on clean shit 2 not just hoppers.
> 
> 
> ...


hhmmmm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:06 PM~16756505
> *:happysad:
> *


Hypnotic n sprite gotta ****** leaning like 6 degrees.... :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 11:16 PM~16756666
> *Hypnotic n sprite gotta ****** leaning like 6 degrees.... :happysad:
> *


bitch ass drink... :uh: how the fuck u chasing hypnotiq with sprite?>>?>


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: HOUSTONEMADE, *2000 TOWNCAR*, INIMITABLE
How's Roland?? haven't heard any updates in a while..u should keep us posted


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:22 PM~16756772
> *bitch ass drink... :uh: how the fuck u chasing hypnotiq with sprite?>>?>
> *


Hypnotic itself is too sweet....a lil sprite to unsweeteb it a lil bit...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 11:27 PM~16756847
> *Hypnotic itself is too sweet....a lil sprite to unsweeteb it a lil bit...
> *


how bout unsweetening it with vodka??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:32 PM~16756917
> *how bout unsweetening it with vodka??
> *


Patron shots hypnotic vodka all in 1 stomavh??? ***** u trying to rape someboyd :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 11:37 PM~16756977
> *Patron shots hypnotic vodka all in 1 stomavh??? ***** u trying to rape someboyd :ugh:
> *


rookie :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:41 PM~16757024
> *rookie  :biggrin:
> *


Alky :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 28 2010, 11:43 PM~16757049
> *Alky :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 28 2010, 03:49 AM~16748199
> *muy chingon Mr Wonton!
> 
> man fuck that testarossa kit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!    !!!  !
> *


he's tryin to make u pround of him!! Don't hate on ur prototype 2024 testarosa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2010, 01:22 AM~16756772
> *bitch ass drink... :uh: how the fuck u chasing hypnotiq with sprite?>>?>
> *


Lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2010, 09:45 AM~16759667
> *Lol
> *


jus sayin  its like drinkin beer with ice :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Mar 1 2010, 09:45 AM~16759667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey.....fuck both of yall :angry:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

I NEEED A FUKIN GARAGE
ANYONE RENTIN


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

SO WHO'S ALL DOWN WIT THIS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2010, 11:42 AM~16760655
> *hey.....fuck both of yall  :angry:
> *


no thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 28 2010, 10:24 PM~16755917
> *we work on clean shit 2 not just hoppers.
> 
> 
> ...


14 BATTERIES :wow: :wow: THAT CAR IS GONA BUMPER


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 1 2010, 12:23 PM~16761024
> *
> 
> SO WHO'S ALL DOWN WIT THIS
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2010, 04:30 PM~16763566
> *14 BATTERIES  :wow:  :wow:  THAT CAR IS GONA BUMPER
> *


 :uh: shouldnt u be working on your car mr.!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 1 2010, 01:16 PM~16760969
> *I NEEED A FUKIN GARAGE
> ANYONE RENTIN
> *


yeah but far...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 28 2010, 11:00 PM~16755581
> *im at BNSF
> I have ur euro bumper molding ready for you.
> 
> ...


i was there the other day


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2010, 05:30 PM~16763566
> *14 BATTERIES  :wow:  :wow:  THAT CAR IS GONA BUMPER
> *


ALL double pumps are supposed to hit the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 1 2010, 05:31 PM~16763586
> *:uh:  shouldnt u be working on your car mr.!! :biggrin:
> *


SHOW CANCELD, so i have palnty of time to relax and take my time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 1 2010, 12:23 PM~16761024
> *
> 
> SO WHO'S ALL DOWN WIT THIS
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2010, 06:06 PM~16764023
> *SHOW CANCELD, so i have palnty of time to relax and take my time
> *


the dallas show?? :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2010, 06:15 PM~16764115
> *the dallas show??  :0
> *


houston the 7th, there was a show this wknd, but its been reschedule


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2010, 06:06 PM~16764020
> *ALL double pumps are supposed to hit the bumper  :biggrin:
> *


not in tx, cost of lead is twice more expensive :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2010, 06:15 PM~16764115
> *the dallas show??  :0
> *


dallas show its a sure thing


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Cutty in the hospital for a heart transplant.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16764257
> *Cutty in the hospital for a heart transplant.
> *


sneaky pics please


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 1 2010, 06:17 PM~16764154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2010, 07:30 PM~16764310
> *sneaky pics please
> *


nono: Not yet big homie in a few days i will post before and after.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16764257
> *Cutty in the hospital for a heart transplant.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 1 2010, 08:01 PM~16765515
> *:0
> *


check my last pm :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16764257
> *Cutty in the hospital for a heart transplant.
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 1 2010, 05:06 PM~16764023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: im gonna have a special soon.... :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 1 2010, 08:19 PM~16765735
> *orale!
> :biggrin:  im gonna have a special soon.... :cheesy:
> *


ur gonna sell lead?? :0 or solid steel?? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2010, 08:23 PM~16765793
> *ur gonna sell lead?? :0 or solid steel??  :biggrin:
> *


U must be back in texas....bored as fuck on lil all day ....:dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2010, 08:35 PM~16765927
> *U must be back in texas....bored as fuck on lil all day ....:dunno:
> *


***** i been at work all day...and yea im in texas :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2010, 08:42 PM~16766038
> ****** i been at work all day...and yea im in texas :biggrin:
> *


Tommy u don't work :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 1 2010, 08:45 PM~16766105
> *Tommy u don't work :0
> *


 :happysad: yes i do...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que oda eri


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 1 2010, 08:47 PM~16766132
> *que oda eri
> *






pa ke bailes chocheerrrios :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 1 2010, 08:51 PM~16766200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  listo para el sabado


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

!!!SOMEONE LOOKING FOR A HOOD AND TRUNK!!!!
96 CADILLAC FLET


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

ke onda pinche chochi :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 1 2010, 08:58 PM~16766304
> * listo para el sabado
> *


NO TE DEJAN SALIR TE PEGAN WEY :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 1 2010, 07:50 PM~16763812
> *i was there the other day
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Mar 1 2010, 09:05 PM~16766408
> *ke onda pinche chochi :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 1 2010, 09:32 PM~16766800
> *NO TE DEJAN SALIR TE PEGAN WEY  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ok entose no estoy listo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 1 2010, 06:30 PM~16763566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


steel that holds the lead.... :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2010, 06:53 PM~16753027
> *all done..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 28 2010, 10:24 PM~16755917
> *we work on clean shit 2 not just hoppers.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS LIKES BIG HEADS CAR FROM GULFCOAST RO


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 2 2010, 08:40 AM~16770538
> *THAT LOOKS LIKES BIG HEADS CAR FROM GULFCOAST RO
> *


yea.. only lac here that color.. that hasnt came out yet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 2 2010, 07:19 AM~16769992
> *or buckle
> 
> steel that holds the lead.... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2010, 10:43 AM~16770560
> *yea.. only lac here that color.. that hasnt came out yet
> *


X3


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 2 2010, 10:19 AM~16770831
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 2 2010, 12:37 PM~16771999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Mar 2 2010, 11:37 AM~16771999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 2 2010, 11:35 AM~16771969
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up big homie? how thangs out in bryan??


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 28 2010, 11:24 PM~16755917
> *we work on clean shit 2 not just hoppers.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 2 2010, 07:11 PM~16776207
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: BigMoneyTexas, HMART1970, A&mCustoms, [email protected], CHOCHI (LOCOS), KRAZYTOYZ

Que onda Aurelio, its youre boy Hugo :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

QUE ROLLO CHOCHIS :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2010, 09:25 PM~16776395
> *:wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


para que duermas agusto Boiler!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 2 2010, 08:25 PM~16776398
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: BigMoneyTexas, HMART1970, A&mCustoms, [email protected], CHOCHI (LOCOS), KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> ...


Groupie


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 2 2010, 09:28 PM~16776440
> *Groupie
> *


 :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 2 2010, 07:26 PM~16776410
> *para que duermas agusto Boiler!
> *


SIMON :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 2 2010, 07:28 PM~16776440
> *Groupie
> *


get off layitlow way, dnt u have work to do MR I WORK 18 HRS A DAY :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2010, 07:33 PM~16776522
> *get off layitlow  way, dnt u have work to do MR I WORK 18 HRS A DAY :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2010, 07:33 PM~16776522
> *get off layitlow  way, dnt u have work to do MR I WORK 18 HRS A DAY :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ON DDDDEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZ NNNUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZ!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 2 2010, 07:43 PM~16776662
> *ON DDDDEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZ NNNUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZ!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF?, ha no mames way


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2010, 08:42 PM~16766038
> ****** i been at work all day...and yea im in texas :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: This fool said he was at work ...what a comedian... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 2 2010, 08:39 PM~16777469
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: This fool said he was at work ...what a comedian... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2010, 08:33 PM~16776522
> *get off layitlow  way, dnt u have work to do MR I WORK 18 HRS A DAY :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT IM ON THE ROAD RIGHT NOW


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 2 2010, 10:50 PM~16777619
> *SHIT IM ON THE ROAD RIGHT NOW
> *


Dont be gone to long, remember what happened the last time fool


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 2 2010, 10:01 PM~16777806
> *Dont be gone to long, remember what happened the last time fool
> *


ILL BE PICKING MY LOAD IN THE MORNING IN THE ATL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 2 2010, 09:07 PM~16777914
> *ILL BE PICKING MY LOAD IN THE MORNING IN THE ATL
> *


yea.. bet you will be pick a load..

no ****


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 2 2010, 07:26 PM~16776408
> *QUE ROLLO CHOCHIS :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: : narajas


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2010, 10:11 PM~16777992
> *yea.. bet you will be pick a load..
> 
> no ****
> *


U ****


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2010, 11:11 PM~16777992
> *yea.. bet you will be pick a load..
> 
> no ****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2010, 09:11 PM~16777992
> *yea.. bet you will be pick a load..
> 
> no ****
> *


borderline **** lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 2 2010, 10:26 PM~16779205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look like me when I had my fro :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 2 2010, 10:59 PM~16779593
> *Look like me when I had my fro :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*big i arkansas here i come.
next stop, detroit
SIC713*
:cheesy: make me proud son..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 2 2010, 11:19 PM~16779806
> *
> *


did u blow the engine in the neon yet?? u know speed racing behind people to take pics... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

a car were getting readdy for the street


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 01:26 AM~16779877
> *did u blow the engine in the neon yet?? u know speed racing behind people to take pics... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :no:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 2 2010, 11:32 PM~16779950
> *:uh:  :no:
> *


jus askin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Mar 2 2010, 11:30 PM~16779917
> *a car were getting readdy for the street
> 
> 
> ...


clean fleetwood


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 01:34 AM~16779963
> *jus askin
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 2 2010, 11:19 PM~16779803
> *big i arkansas here i come.
> next stop, detroit
> SIC713
> ...


makin all my belivers proud..
:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 12:58 AM~16780222
> *makin all my belivers proud..
> :biggrin:
> *



i believe my nuts are gonna make your mouth proud beeotch


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 2 2010, 04:09 PM~16773806
> *what up big homie? how thangs out in bryan??
> *


just chillin homie....tryin to be like you balla's up in Htown....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 2 2010, 11:59 PM~16780239
> *i believe my nuts are gonna make your mouth proud beeotch
> *


there u go talkin about nuts









































:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 2 2010, 11:58 PM~16780222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not one of the ballers u speak of.. im broke..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 01:13 AM~16780341
> *:cheesy:
> im not one of the ballers u speak of.. im broke..
> *


that's cuz you're from Cali :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 3 2010, 12:28 AM~16780456
> *that's cuz you're from Cali  :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

waiting for pistoleros pinstripe and leafing 

























:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: we had a full house :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















so we had to expand :0 



















:thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 3 2010, 07:50 AM~16782222
> *
> *


SUP SOUTHSIDE...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 08:22 AM~16782446
> *
> *


SUP BLACKY


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 3 2010, 12:55 AM~16780631
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: we had a full house :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 3 2010, 08:46 AM~16782665
> *SUP BLACKY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: :wave: WHAT UP BROS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anybody or anybody's nuts looking for a gbody?? pm me for details.. runs and tags are current :0 make me a offer


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 3 2010, 08:54 AM~16782736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, ALREADY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Mar 3 2010, 11:20 AM~16784237
> *IM BORED
> 
> DAMN, ALREADY
> *


x2 im tryna get this 2 dr caprice..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

if that falls through i will jus get me a harley..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 3 2010, 11:28 AM~16784305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




one day ill build me a choppa


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 11:33 AM~16784353
> *i would..
> when i come back from arkansas im a look for a g body daily..
> or a mini truck
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 3 2010, 12:02 AM~16780262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY BLACK TANKS???


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 12:06 PM~16783383
> *anybody or anybody's nuts looking for a gbody?? pm me for details.. runs and tags are current  :0  make me a offer
> *


you didn't last long with it. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 2 2010, 09:11 PM~16776207
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2010, 02:42 PM~16785798
> *you didn't last long with it.  :biggrin:
> *


want to pick up this 2 dr caprice.. :happysad: if deals fall through ill jus build the cut and hop it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 3 2010, 01:11 PM~16785114
> *ANY BLACK TANKS???
> *


not yet, they on back order..
but we do have some used ones..that are still good..


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 03:22 PM~16786160
> *not yet, they on back order..
> but we do have some used ones..that are still good..
> *


HOW MUCH???? I NEED TWO??  
PIC???


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 3 2010, 12:50 AM~16780595
> *waiting for pistoleros pinstripe and leafing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 3 2010, 04:59 PM~16786388
> *
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 3 2010, 12:50 AM~16780595
> *waiting for pistoleros pinstripe and leafing
> 
> 
> ...


ba a estar lista para el 14 :biggrin: .que onda con el disferncial . :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 3 2010, 12:50 AM~16780595
> *waiting for pistoleros pinstripe and leafing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 3 2010, 03:56 PM~16786358
> *HOW MUCH???? I NEED TWO??
> PIC???
> *


ill look for some tommorow, ill pm u pics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Mar 2 2010, 11:30 PM~16779917
> *a car were getting readdy for the street
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Mar 2 2010, 11:30 PM~16779917
> *a car were getting readdy for the street
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 3 2010, 12:02 AM~16780262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 05:53 PM~16787503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 3 2010, 05:07 PM~16786460
> *ba a estar lista para el 14  :biggrin:  .que onda  con el disferncial  .  :0
> *


 tu no te preocupes por cuando va estar lista , mejor que se preocupen los singles por pegar 60 inches o mas.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

is the the crusie/hangout happening this weekend?????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3rd sat. of every month


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 06:32 PM~16787896
> *3rd sat. of every month
> *


so sat night the 20th?


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 04:00 PM~16785969
> *want to pick up this 2 dr caprice.. :happysad:  if deals fall through ill jus build the cut and hop it
> *



Where is a box?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

we finaly got the engine in the lincoln today but we can get the bolts to go in on the driver side mount :angry: car has been kickin our ass all day :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Mar 2 2010, 11:50 PM~16780595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   YO QUISIERA 40 DE PERDID!! Y TU 60+.....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

GOT THEM IN STOCK!! $9 ea.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME+Mar 3 2010, 06:45 PM~16788016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still posting that same box of solenoids from last year huh?? business that bad for u that u not selling any??


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 3 2010, 06:12 PM~16787715
> *tu no te preocupes por cuando va estar lista ,  mejor  que se preocupen los singles por pegar 60 inches o mas.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Como bas a comparar una troca con un carro. 60 en un carro esta muy bien en unatroca 60 no es nada. O me e quiboco


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 06:29 PM~16788453
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> yea i wish u had a hopper too.. all u have is chippers though  :uh:
> still posting that same box of solenoids from last year huh?? business that bad for u that u not selling any??
> *


i would put u on my list but i would e waistting my time,when u get a lo low come see me!!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 07:20 PM~16788354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEED SOME FOR THE CADDY


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 06:29 PM~16788453
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> yea i wish u had a hopper too.. all u have is chippers though  :uh:
> still posting that same box of solenoids from last year huh?? business that bad for u that u not selling any??
> *











actually business has been real good homie, thank god! 
i dont just sell noids i can get a lot of other things i just cant post pics on here cause too many hatterz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Mar 3 2010, 06:36 PM~16788528
> *NEED SOME FOR THE CADDY
> *


let me now cuse they going fast, i just dropped off 120 pieces to tonio... :biggrin: 
how many u need?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 3 2010, 06:51 PM~16788072
> *we finaly got the engine in the lincoln today but we can get the bolts to go in on the driver side mount :angry: car has been kickin our ass all day :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


put some lube on it


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2010, 11:23 PM~16756795
> *3 Members: HOUSTONEMADE, 2000 TOWNCAR, INIMITABLE
> How's Roland?? haven't heard any updates in a while..u should keep us posted
> *


he doin good scared up but he gunna b aight...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 3 2010, 06:51 PM~16788072
> *we finaly got the engine in the lincoln today but we can get the bolts to go in on the driver side mount :angry: car has been kickin our ass all day :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


bull shyt neegah bull shyt.....slim n his motor mounts...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Mar 3 2010, 07:32 PM~16788478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to hear..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 06:32 PM~16787896
> *3rd sat. of every month
> *


 :uh: :uh: moon shine


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

3/17/10 DA TAKE OVER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAYNE hold up


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:28 PM~16789082
> *ur a waste of time PERIOD!!! hurry up and buy..since u cant build..
> looks like the same box jus when it was full..lol..aint nobody gonna hate on u ..everyone know u cant build clean cars..
> good to hear..
> *



Mestup.com


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2010, 08:46 PM~16789328
> *MAYNE hold up
> *



*WHAT'S POPPIN BOILER :wave: *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16789364
> *WHAT'S POPPIN BOILER :wave:
> *


lot of work homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

3/17/10 DA TAKE OVER................


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WHAT IT DUE SIC


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigMoneyTexas_@Mar 3 2010, 08:49 PM~16789389
> *3/17/10 DA TAKE OVER................
> *


details homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16789344
> *Mestup.com
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:53 PM~16789458
> *:happysad:
> *



no mames :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 08:55 PM~16789485
> *no mames :biggrin:
> *


nobody mentioned that guys name but he had to quote something i said... he can keep putting out junk like he been doin..or he can buy somebody elses junk.. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:58 PM~16789531
> *nobody mentioned that guys name but he had to quote something i said... he can keep putting out junk like he been doin..or he can buy somebody elses junk.. :cheesy:
> *


mayne hold up....you need to chill out with some nacho's and a Will Smith cd homie...hahaha


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 07:28 PM~16789082
> *ur a waste of time PERIOD!!! hurry up and buy..since u cant build..
> looks like the same box jus when it was full..lol..aint nobody gonna hate on u ..everyone know u cant build clean cars..
> good to hear..
> *


YOUR JUST A CHEERLEDER IN MY BOOKS, U AINT GT SHIT TO BACK UP ALL YOUR SHIT TAKLING.... WE'LL SEE IF YOU CAN BRING OUT A HOPPER OR EVEN A STREET CAR OUT THIS SUMMER.... I CAN BUILD MY OWN CAR, I BET U DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO USE A TAPE MEASURE!!! ITS REQUIRED TO BUILD A LOWRIDER OR HOPPER, IF YOU DO IT YOURSELF...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Homies.. ANyone Know Whats Going ON IN Valle Hermoso Tamp. Links Anything.. Thanks


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 18 2010, 10:39 PM~16656851
> *POSTING FOR THE HOMIE NARCISO!!
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 07:58 PM~16789531
> *nobody mentioned that guys name but he had to quote something i said... he can keep putting out junk like he been doin..or he can buy somebody elses junk.. :cheesy:
> *


HURRY UP N SAVE UP YOUR MONEY SO U CAN GO BUY YOUR SELF SOMETHING ALREADY BUILT, BUT MAKE SURE U HAVE THE MONEY IN HAND BEFORE U ASK SOMEONE HOW MUCH THEY WANT..... LIKE THE TIME U WANTED TO BUY MOST WANTED FROM ME IN PAYMENTS!!!! :rimshot: :dunno: :uh: U WANTED TO BUY MY JUNK..... :wow:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

S4LIFE %U%WORRIED%DON't%BE%JUST%A%HOGG%COMEIN%HA%HA%HA%HA%HA%HA%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%..........


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 08:14 PM~16789754
> *Sup Homies.. ANyone Know Whats Going ON IN Valle Hermoso Tamp.  Links Anything.. Thanks
> 
> *


EN TODO TAMAULIPAS ESTA CLIENE SE ESTAN MATANDO LOS ZETONES Y EL CARTEL DEL GOLF POR UNOS MAL ENTENDIDO QUE UVO ENTRE LOS DOS GROUPOS!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 10:25 PM~16789923
> *EN TODO TAMAULIPAS ESTA CLIENE SE ESTAN MATANDO LOS ZETONES Y EL CARTEL DEL GOLF POR UNOS MAL ENTENDIDO QUE UVO ENTRE LOS DOS GROUPOS!!
> *


This Happen Two Blocks From My Grandmas House.. I Was There Two Weeks Ago..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 1 2010, 11:11 PM~16767371
> *:scrutinize:
> *


business


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 11:14 PM~16789754
> *Sup Homies.. ANyone Know Whats Going ON IN Valle Hermoso Tamp.   Links Anything.. Thanks
> 
> *


You don't want to go bro, they just had 100 suv's full of mafiosos wipe out the cartel that was holding valle hermoso hostage. cops were hanging off signal lights. Pops just returned from there Sunday and said it was a war zone.

http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=421948


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 12:03 AM~16780277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2010, 10:39 PM~16790140
> *You don't want to go bro, they just had 100 suv's full of mafiosos wipe out the cartel that was holding valle hermoso hostage.  cops were hanging off signal lights.  Pops just returned from there Sunday and said it was a war zone.
> 
> http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=421948
> *



Man I Remember When I Use To Go Twice A Year... Now I Dont Even Want To Go.. The Only Reason I Went Couple Weeks Ago Is To Lay My Uncle To Rest..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 11:49 PM~16790320
> *Man I Remember When I Use To Go Twice A Year... Now I Dont Even Want To Go.. The Only Reason I Went Couple Weeks Ago Is To Lay My Uncle To Rest..
> *


Last time I went to Realito, Valle Hermoso, Rio Bravo & Reynosa was in '03. After that it was getting hot over there. I was stopped on my way back heading towards Progresso and had a cuete that I forgot was in the car. hno: They didn't find it though, it was wrapped in my dirty chonchons. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2010, 10:52 PM~16790396
> *Last time I went to Realito, Valle Hermoso, Rio Bravo & Reynosa was in '03.  After that it was getting hot over there.  I was stopped on my way back heading towards Progresso and had a cuete that I forgot was in the car.  hno:  They didn't find it though, it was wrapped in my dirty chonchons.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2010, 10:52 PM~16790396
> *Last time I went to Realito, Valle Hermoso, Rio Bravo & Reynosa was in '03.  After that it was getting hot over there.  I was stopped on my way back heading towards Progresso and had a cuete that I forgot was in the car.  hno:  They didn't find it though, it was wrapped in my dirty chonchons.  :biggrin:
> *



los tan tarans


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Mar 3 2010, 09:04 PM~16789624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..all jokes bitch.. wasnt even worth payments.. i see u cant recognize humor.. i dont need to make payments on ur junk cars.. i have a car done already..and another one in my driveway right now..have a house done already matter of fact 2.. so while u talking bout saving money u keep doing that so next year this time u can have a house to live in. since its gonna be built from the ground up..i pretty sure ur gonna build that urself too right?? oh yeah.. one of mines was built on a lot i purchased..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 4 2010, 12:00 AM~16790519
> *los tan tarans
> *


nah boxers compa' bolas been flying free since '85 :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16790533
> *
> bet the trailer u live in that i cant use a tape measure...
> lol..all jokes bitch.. wasnt even worth payments.. i see u cant recognize humor.. i dont need to make payments on ur junk cars.. i have a car done already..and another one in my driveway right now..have a house done already matter of fact 2.. so while u talking bout saving money u keep doing that so next year this time u can have a house to live in. since its gonna be built from the ground up..i pretty sure ur gonna build that urself too right?? oh yeah.. one of mines was built on a lot i purchased..
> *


BIG BALLER, JUST WORRY ABOUT PAYING THE BANK OFF OR BACK TO DA GETTO U GO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 10:03 PM~16790583
> *BIG BALLER, JUST WORRY ABOUT PAYING THE BANK OFF OR BACK TO DA GETTO U GO!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol.. i will... why dont u worry about paying ur trailer park rent or back to the road u and ur trailer go..bcuz i know u dont own the trailer park lot u parked that shit on.. do u ??lol..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 10:03 PM~16790583
> *BIG BALLER, JUST WORRY ABOUT PAYING THE BANK OFF OR BACK TO DA GETTO U GO!!! :biggrin:
> *


i think ur jus upset u cant get credit...u need a social security card to get that


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 10:08 PM~16790648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 11:07 PM~16790638
> *i think ur jus upset u cant get credit...u need a social security card to get that
> *



:wow: :wow: now that is just fked up... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 10:10 PM~16790670
> *:wow:  :wow: now that is just fked up... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


everytime somebody say something about credit he acts like its a bad thing..probably bcuz he doesnt have any..lol.. :happysad: i owe the bank over 250k..jus for my houses and im proud of it.. :biggrin: bcuz im from the ghetto and they gave me hundreds of thousands of dollars for homes..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

damn tony i know ur english isn't that good but can u hurry and reply so i can go to sleep... damn.. fuck it type it in spanish maybe it will speed things up :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:05 PM~16790612
> *lol.. i will... why dont u worry about paying ur trailer park rent or back to the road u and ur trailer go..bcuz i know u dont own the trailer park lot u parked that shit on.. do u ??lol..
> *


I DONT OWN IT BUT I DO OWN MY LAND AND JUST BOUGHT 1 MORE ACRE CASH AND THATS WHERE ILL BE SOON, AND THE HOUSE IM BUILDING IT MY SELF IM GETTING IT DONE AND ITS GONNA BE A WHILE CAUSE A DONT QUALIFY FOR A LONE!!!! :angry: DONT HAVE CREDIT, NEVER HAVE!!  :biggrin: IM NOT WORRIE ABOUT MY 250 A MONTH PAYMENT, THATS HOW IM ABLE TO SAVE ALL THAT MONEY TO BUY ALL THAT LAND CASH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

A LA MADRE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 












:run: :run: :run: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:07 PM~16790638
> *i think ur jus upset u cant get credit...u need a social security card to get that
> *


I GOT THAT, SOMEONE MUST OF TOLD U DIFFRENT!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 10:13 PM~16790704
> *I DONT OWN IT BUT I DO OWN MY LAND AND JUST BOUGHT 1 MORE ACRE CASH AND THATS WHERE ILL BE SOON, AND THE HOUSE IM BUILDING IT MY SELF IM GETTING IT DONE AND ITS GONNA BE A WHILE CAUSE A DONT QUALIFY FOR A LONE!!!! :angry: DONT HAVE CREDIT, NEVER HAVE!!   :biggrin:  IM NOT WORRIE ABOUT MY 250 A MONTH PAYMENT, THATS HOW IM ABLE TO SAVE ALL THAT MONEY TO BUY ALL THAT LAND CASH!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yea ok.. so while ur ac unit is in the window mines is in my backyard... :biggrin: ***** said he cant get a loan and i believe it bcuz he cant even spell it...lol..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16790727
> *I GOT THAT, SOMEONE MUST OF TOLD U DIFFRENT!!!
> *


oh it must have some other documents stapled to it then.. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 11:12 PM~16790689
> *everytime somebody say something about credit he acts like its a bad thing..probably bcuz he doesnt have any..lol.. :happysad: i owe the bank over 250k..jus for my houses and im proud of it.. :biggrin: bcuz im from the ghetto and they gave me hundreds of thousands of dollars for homes..
> *


YOU MUST HAVE A WHITE CO-SIGNER LIKE A MF!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:13 PM~16790702
> *damn tony i know ur english isn't that good but can u hurry and reply so i can go to sleep... damn.. fuck it type it in spanish maybe it will speed things up  :biggrin:
> *


MY LIL GIRLS DROPPED COKE ON KEY PAD AND NOW ITS ALL FUCKED UP, CAN U BUY ME A NEW KEY BOARD??? :biggrin: OR ELSE I WONT FIGHT WITH U ANY MORE..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 10:17 PM~16790759
> *YOU MUST HAVE A WHITE CO-SIGNER LIKE A MF!!!  HAHAHAHA
> *


nope..i use my credit and stack my cash...some people blow their cash bcuz they dont have credit.. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *DJLATIN*, hoppers4life, mac2lac, HMART1970, *dj short dog*, KRAZYTOYZ

brookglen mafia in the house hno: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 10:18 PM~16790767
> *MY LIL GIRLS DROPPED COKE ON KEY PAD AND NOW ITS ALL FUCKED UP, CAN U BUY ME A NEW KEY BOARD??? :biggrin:  OR ELSE I WONT FIGHT WITH U ANY MORE..... :biggrin:
> *


excuses?? but actually i got a extra one im not using.. it sitting on my desk in my office..lol.. so yea when do u want it...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:15 PM~16790734
> *yea ok.. so while ur ac unit is in the window mines is in my backyard... :biggrin: ***** said he cant get a loan and i believe it bcuz he cant even spell it...lol..
> *


IM GONNA HAVE TO LOOK INTO THEM LOANS I MIGHT BE ABLE TO BUILD ME A CLEAN RIDE THEN!! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 10:18 PM~16790767
> *MY LIL GIRLS DROPPED COKE ON KEY PAD AND NOW ITS ALL FUCKED UP, CAN U BUY ME A NEW KEY BOARD??? :biggrin:  OR ELSE I WONT FIGHT WITH U ANY MORE..... :biggrin:
> *


or u can build u one.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but it probably wont work like ur cars


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:20 PM~16790801
> *excuses?? but actually i got a extra one im not using.. it sitting on my desk in my office..lol.. so yea when do u want it...
> *


ASAP...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 10:21 PM~16790821
> *IM GONNA HAVE TO LOOK INTO THEM LOANS I MIGHT BE ABLE TO BUILD ME A CLEAN RIDE THEN!! :cheesy:
> *


stick to what u know.. junk and trailer homes.. :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 09:22 PM~16790826
> *or u can build u one.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but it probably wont work like ur cars
> *


 :run: :run: :banghead:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 10:22 PM~16790837
> *ASAP...
> *


ill meet u somewhere in the am... so i guess u need to log off layitlow now or jus look at pics for the rest of the night :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 11:20 PM~16790801
> *excuses?? but actually i got a extra one im not using.. it sitting on my desk in my office..lol.. so yea when do u want it...
> *



you sure you black? first you talkin bout credit, now you said office and made it look even more suspicious.....hahahaha


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 3 2010, 09:22 PM~16790843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OFF TOPIC


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 11:25 PM~16790890
> *:biggrin:  ITS ALL GOOD..
> OFF TOPIC
> *


keep the tires on the trailer and you won't have to pay taxes.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 10:25 PM~16790874
> *you sure you black? first you talkin bout credit, now you said office and made it look even more suspicious.....hahahaha
> *


extra room in my house where my fax machine, lil flatscreen tv, desk and computer with cozy chair are..lol.. :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Mar 3 2010, 10:25 PM~16790890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 09:26 PM~16790899
> *keep the tires on the trailer and you won't have to pay taxes.... :biggrin:
> *


HOW U KNOW?? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2010, 11:26 PM~16790900
> *extra room in my house where my fax machine, lil flatscreen tv, desk and computer with cozy chair are..lol.. :happysad:
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 09:26 PM~16790899
> *keep the tires on the trailer and you won't have to pay taxes.... :biggrin:
> *


I GOT 2, ANYBODY SELLING ANY TRAILER TIRES??? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 11:28 PM~16790937
> *HOW U KNOW?? :biggrin:
> *


  I got REDNECK HOMIE'S!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16790947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 3 2010, 11:30 PM~16790971
> *I GOT 2, ANYBODY SELLING ANY TAILER TIRES??? :biggrin:
> *



JUST WAIT UNTIL AFTER THE NEXT HOP.....hahahaha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 10:31 PM~16790982
> *JUST WAIT UNTIL AFTER THE NEXT HOP.....hahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 09:31 PM~16790982
> *JUST WAIT UNTIL AFTER THE NEXT HOP.....hahahaha
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 3 2010, 10:07 PM~16790638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tru, but funny


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 10:58 PM~16791327
> *:roflmao:
> 
> tru, but funny
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 3 2010, 11:21 PM~16791583
> *
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2010, 12:33 AM~16791718
> *
> *


What's da deal baller


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2010, 11:29 PM~16790947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: someone photoshop this with a cup in his hands & a red sweater :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 3 2010, 08:30 PM~16788466
> *Como bas a comparar una troca con un carro. 60 en un carro esta muy bien en unatroca 60 no es nada.  O me e quiboco
> *


 YO NO ESTOY COMPARANDO NADA YO SOLO ESTOY HACIENDO UN STREET HOPPER .

UN CARRO CLEAN QUE PEGE CORRA Y QUE SE MANEJE , PARA QUE LA GENTE VEA QUE NO SOLO LOS CARROS QUE PEGAN ANDAN EN TRAILA Y SE ANIMEN A RREGLAR SUS CARROS Y LEVANTAR EL MOVIMIENTO LOWRIDER EN HTOWN.

Y TU CRESS QUE 60 PARA UNA TROKA NO FUERA NADA , TODOS HARIAN TROKAS.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 4 2010, 12:19 AM~16792149
> *YO NO ESTOY COMPARANDO NADA YO SOLO ESTOY HACIENDO UN STREET HOPPER .
> 
> UN CARRO CLEAN  QUE PEGE CORRA Y QUE SE MANEJE , PARA QUE LA GENTE VEA QUE NO SOLO LOS CARROS QUE PEGAN ANDAN EN TRAILA Y SE ANIMEN A RREGLAR SUS CARROS  Y LEVANTAR EL MOVIMIENTO LOWRIDER EN HTOWN.
> ...


si yo creo que 60 no es nada para una troca te lo boy a demostra en unos meses :biggrin: orita tu excusa es de que no se maneje o que ande en traila aber que ba aser tu excusa despues :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Mar 3 2010, 11:42 PM~16791815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


photoshop deezzz nuttzzzz in ur mouth.. :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2010, 09:52 PM~16790396
> *Last time I went to Realito, Valle Hermoso, Rio Bravo & Reynosa was in '03.  After that it was getting hot over there.  I was stopped on my way back heading towards Progresso and had a cuete that I forgot was in the car.  hno:  They didn't find it though, it was wrapped in my dirty chonchons.   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya te havia dado chorro when you saw all the cartel guys with artilleria pesada huh? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 4 2010, 02:03 AM~16791985
> *:roflmao:  someone photoshop this with a cup in his hands & a red sweater  :0
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Mar 4 2010, 09:56 AM~16793857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ya te havia dado chorro when you saw all the cartel guys with artilleria pesada huh? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nah it was Federales :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2010, 07:58 AM~16793870
> *Nah it was Federales  :biggrin:
> *



Even worse..........now those I am really scared of... they always want a little something for their taquitos y cafecito.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Mar 4 2010, 10:03 AM~16793897
> *Even worse..........now those I am really scared of... they always want a little something for their taquitos y cafecito.
> *


yep, split 20 bucks for el cafe. :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Big-Tymer*

Thanks for honking the horn on my truck and stopping me from wrecking the 'bird the other night. :happysad: 














:uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2010, 08:05 AM~16793913
> *yep, split 20 bucks for el cafe.  :buttkick:
> *


Last time I went, on the way back i pulled up to a checkpoint...I guess it's their nature to stop all suv's 'cause if you own an suv you're automatically a narco.. :uh: so they ask my bro in law and myself to get out of the car and start padding us down, meanwhile my wife decides to get out and change the baby's diaper.....ahahahahahaha homeboys almost had a heart attack screaming....cuidado compañero cuidado, tripulante en accion....... ahahahaha I started laughing and asked if they wanted to change the diaper instead...ahahaha...to no surprise they said....buen viaje, no tiene unas gaseosas que compartir.....ahahahaha.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Mar 4 2010, 10:15 AM~16794011
> *Last time I went, on the way back i pulled up to a checkpoint...I guess it's their nature to stop all suv's 'cause if you own an suv you're automatically a narco.. :uh: so they ask my bro in law and myself to get out of the car and start padding us down, meanwhile my wife decides to get out and change the baby's diaper.....ahahahahahaha homeboys almost had a heart attack screaming....cuidado compañero cuidado, tripulante en accion....... ahahahaha I started laughing and asked if they wanted to change the diaper instead...ahahaha...to no surprise they said....buen viaje, no tiene unas gaseosas que compartir.....ahahahaha.. :biggrin:
> *


you lucky they didn't spray the ride.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2010, 09:10 AM~16793962
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Big-Tymer
> 
> ...


It was like a train wreck in slo mo... :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 4 2010, 11:32 AM~16794589
> *It was like a train wreck in slo mo... :twak:
> *


i remember when that was happening, i saw a cop not that far away that had someone stopped. lucky. no tags, no insurance would have been a hefty fine moving that car.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 4 2010, 12:27 PM~16795455
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOOKING FOR A IMPALA CLEAN CONDITION  59 TO 64 8GS IN HAND!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=529747&st=0


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

what up H-Town


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 4 2010, 11:36 AM~16795542
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=529747&st=0
> *


thanx good find


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 4 2010, 11:36 AM~16795542
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=529747&st=0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: fuck dats a hella of a deal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 4 2010, 11:55 AM~16795678
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: fuck dats a hella of a deal!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck yeah


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2010, 07:57 AM~16793864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT A ****


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

FineLine hooked it up


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up h-town 



H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up H-TOWN


H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2010, 06:24 PM~16798302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mayne


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 4 2010, 05:33 PM~16798387
> *mayne
> *


6coatsofclear.com/next


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 4 2010, 06:40 PM~16798491
> *6coatsofclear.com/next
> *



mayne x 6 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2010, 12:01 AM~16790533
> *
> bet the trailer u live in that i cant use a tape measure...
> lol..all jokes bitch.. wasnt even worth payments.. i see u cant recognize humor.. i dont need to make payments on ur junk cars.. i have a car done already..and another one in my driveway right now..have a house done already matter of fact 2.. so while u talking bout saving money u keep doing that so next year this time u can have a house to live in. since its gonna be built from the ground up..i pretty sure ur gonna build that urself too right?? oh yeah.. one of mines was built on a lot i purchased..
> *


dishin tha damage :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 4 2010, 06:20 PM~16798861
> *dishin tha damage :0
> *


i dont think he will reply his rich ass doesnt have a keyboard to type on..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

17 members are celebrating their birthday today
76SEVILLEMAN(30), DjRox911(26), jestersixfour(39), UCE*EP(35), pickle(32), carjamz(30), NEIDE(34), layin_rocker(27), bigbodylac(29), blk-on-blk-64(25), WestTexas_lowlow(27), mNg"s86cutt(37), CHOCHI (LOCOS)(29), ms_tx_legend214(23), choco74(45), cuttylicious86(37), sic7impala(30)

CHOCHITO, CUANDO ES LA PACHANGA :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 3 2010, 08:48 PM~16789384
> *lot of work homie :biggrin:
> *



*THAT'S A GOOD THING ISN'T IT.*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 4 2010, 08:26 PM~16800130
> *THAT'S A GOOD THING ISN'T IT.
> *


YES IT IS


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 4 2010, 09:05 PM~16799834
> *17 members are celebrating their birthday today
> 76SEVILLEMAN(30), DjRox911(26), jestersixfour(39), UCE*EP(35), pickle(32), carjamz(30), NEIDE(34), layin_rocker(27), bigbodylac(29), blk-on-blk-64(25), WestTexas_lowlow(27), mNg"s86cutt(37), CHOCHI (LOCOS)(29), ms_tx_legend214(23), choco74(45), cuttylicious86(37), sic7impala(30)
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

capala for sale. $2500 firm.. fk you if you think its too much.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

CUT%DAT%09%TC%%%%%%%%%%....................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2010, 09:58 PM~16801373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice towncar :wow:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2010, 10:58 PM~16801373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne! said the the Capala ain't cuttin it in the westchase district...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2010, 10:58 PM~16801373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is clean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 5 2010, 01:56 AM~16802529
> *mayne! said the the Capala ain't cuttin it in the westchase district...
> *


new hood new whip


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2010, 11:58 PM~16801373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn and with a real console :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

needs vogues.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2010, 08:08 AM~16803542
> *needs vogues.
> *


thinking same


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 4 2010, 11:56 PM~16802529
> *
> *


u left a big oil stain on my street asshole..now the property value has dropped 0.1328676748% ur not welcome over here anymore :biggrin:


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2010, 10:59 PM~16802060
> *nice towncar  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 4 2010, 06:14 PM~16798817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: snoopy repin MIYAO  WHTAS HAPPENING HOUSTON :wave:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

G H-TOWN MAJICOS "YOU BRING THE BEER WE MAKE IT DISSAPEAR"


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 5 2010, 09:17 AM~16804543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's all that stuff around his neck :0


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j2/twist...=100_0931-1.flv 







please don't shoot me down


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 5 2010, 10:33 AM~16804681
> *What's all that stuff around his neck  :0
> *


DATS HOW YOU SOLJA BOY ..AIN'T THAT RIGHT SIC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2010, 07:51 AM~16803950
> *thinking same
> *


eman has a set of super pokes on vogues for 2500, paid 3600 for them....u aint talkin bout it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for lead hammer and dome knockoff tool...


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up joker

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im surprised no one has said a bicycle joke


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 5 2010, 12:16 PM~16805928
> *im surprised no one has said a bicycle joke
> *


im surprised no one kicked ur ass yet... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2010, 12:49 PM~16805284
> *eman has a set of super pokes on vogues for 2500, paid 3600 for them....u aint talkin bout it
> *


Never liked swangas.too *****'ish No offence blk people. Dunno what was wrong with em but last nite neighbor beating on his super pokes with a brick. Looked like he was checking if they had loose spokes. . fk'n retard.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 5 2010, 09:36 AM~16804705
> *DATS HOW YOU SOLJA BOY ..AIN'T THAT RIGHT SIC
> *


fuck if i know.. thats all that color print on the inside of that sweater


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2010, 02:28 PM~16806728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wet :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2010, 03:28 PM~16806728
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dayuuuuuum wet like your culito :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 5 2010, 03:03 PM~16806965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not how i like it.
no **** intended


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2010, 01:14 PM~16806274
> *Never liked swangas.too *****'ish No offence blk people.  Dunno what was wrong with em but last nite neighbor beating on his super pokes with a brick.  Looked like he was checking if they had loose spokes. . fk'n retard.
> *


a real christian dont discriminate


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2010, 05:55 PM~16807289
> *a real christian dont discriminate
> *


Bad ones do


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2010, 01:21 PM~16805957
> *im surprised no one kicked ur ass yet... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 5 2010, 04:23 PM~16807479
> *Bad ones do
> *


yea well isiah wont like you discriminating


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2010, 06:44 PM~16807657
> *yea well isiah wont like you discriminating
> *


Prolly not


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

man hold up freak show :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

gots some new thing for it commin soon


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0  :0  :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

didnt it have 13 on it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2010, 02:28 PM~16806728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is dat type of leafing shit offered in silverish material???


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 5 2010, 06:48 PM~16808184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean mofo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Mar 5 2010, 06:58 PM~16808784
> *clean mofo
> *


x2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Mar 5 2010, 06:58 PM~16808784
> *clean mofo
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2010, 09:58 PM~16801373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2010, 11:36 PM~16809972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 4 2010, 08:58 PM~16801373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 5 2010, 08:11 PM~16808401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:52 PM~16808740
> *Is dat type of leafing shit offered in silverish material???
> *


nope.. only varigated comes in gold.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2010, 11:29 PM~16810993
> *nope.. only varigated comes in gold.
> *


O. :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2010, 09:14 AM~16804063
> *u left a big oil stain on my street asshole..now the property value has dropped 0.1328676748% ur not welcome over here anymore  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :nono: my shit don't leak a drop....it's just cuz i'm white isn't it :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 5 2010, 11:57 PM~16811213
> *:uh:  :nono: my shit don't leak a drop....it's just cuz i'm white isn't it :tears:
> *


 :yessad: we dont want ur kind around here.. :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 6 2010, 01:36 AM~16811400
> *:yessad:  we dont want ur kind around here.. :biggrin:
> *


that's racist! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 6 2010, 12:44 AM~16811433
> *that's racist! :biggrin:
> *


u jus came to the wrong hood.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2010, 09:36 PM~16809972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 3 2010, 08:24 PM~16787831
> *is the the crusie/hangout happening this weekend?????
> *


why... is the 64 ready? :uh:








and yeah, thats a sneak diss.. i don't give a fuck!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 5 2010, 06:52 PM~16808740
> *Is dat type of leafing shit offered in silverish material???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 06:46 AM~16812062
> *:uh:
> *


Wut :|


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 6 2010, 08:23 AM~16812382
> *Wut :|
> *


do you do mobile oil changes


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 6 2010, 10:38 AM~16812446
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 08:34 AM~16812433
> *do you do mobile oil changes
> *


Do u do mobile hemroid xrays?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 6 2010, 08:29 AM~16812411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Mar 5 2010, 12:55 PM~16805800
> *
> waz up joker
> 
> ...


wut do 
wut do 
workin tonight 
fukit


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 6 2010, 08:29 AM~16812411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 4 2010, 09:58 PM~16801373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :h5: :h5: finally got ur self a real car huh ????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 6 2010, 03:30 PM~16814402
> *:wow:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 6 2010, 03:30 PM~16814402
> *:wow:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:wow: 











knowmsaying


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 6 2010, 06:44 PM~16815434
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


2010


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 07:52 PM~16815477
> *2010
> *


We Ready


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 6 2010, 05:30 PM~16814402
> *:wow:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 6 2010, 08:29 AM~16812411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2010, 07:25 PM~16815692
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 6 2010, 11:00 PM~16816490
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 06:29 PM~16814934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U tell my baby girl her shit is looking clean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 6 2010, 04:43 PM~16814172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

euro front end


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 7 2010, 12:12 AM~16817500
> *euro front end
> 
> 
> ...


how much???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2010, 11:01 PM~16817005
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you get it in :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 6 2010, 11:23 PM~16817175
> *U tell my baby girl her shit is looking clean
> *



u tell your mouth to get ready cus my balls are gonna swing by tomorrow


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 6 2010, 10:23 PM~16817175
> *U tell my baby girl her shit is looking clean
> *


uh oh he must be two-timing :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 7 2010, 12:11 AM~16817885
> *you get it in :biggrin:
> *


no.. fuckers forgot to give me the fly wheel.. so not untill monday now


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 7 2010, 12:06 AM~16817860
> *how much???
> *


why are you worried about how much? you already have one... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 6 2010, 04:30 PM~16814402
> *:wow:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 6 2010, 03:30 PM~16814402
> *:wow:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


I HEAR HER CALLIN MY NAME..........


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 05:29 PM~16814934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK  ..................


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 7 2010, 09:56 AM~16819258
> *I HEAR HER CALLIN MY NAME..........
> *


SURE, LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know any mobile paintless dent removal. i have a door ding i want to see if it can be rubbed out


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 6 2010, 11:01 PM~16817005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2010, 10:10 AM~16819320
> * i have a little ding a ling i want to see if it can be rubbed out
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2010, 10:10 AM~16819320
> *does anyone know any mobile paintless dent removal. i have a door ding i want to see if it can be rubbed out
> *


slippin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for the right price they can rub the wood too


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 08:28 AM~16818853
> *no.. fuckers forgot to give me the fly wheel.. so not untill monday now
> *


U puttin dat in da elco?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2010, 11:04 AM~16819629
> *U puttin dat in da elco?
> *


yes sir, but im a switch it ova to carbed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2010, 12:10 PM~16819320
> *does anyone know any mobile paintless dent removal. i have a door ding i want to see if it can be rubbed out
> *


http://www.popading.com/html/map.htm

http://www.dentdogs.com/

or
Lane's Hi-Tech
713-944-6893 ask for Tim


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 01:10 PM~16819662
> *yes sir, but im a switch it ova to carbed
> *


why? fuel injected don't cut off as your hopping way carb does. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2010, 11:17 AM~16819698
> *why?  fuel injected don't cut off as your hopping way carb does.  :uh:
> *


he doesnt listen i told him to leave it fuel injected and he said" their is a guy on youtube with one that carb'd" :uh: fuckin idiot


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 11:10 AM~16819662
> *yes sir, but im a switch it ova to carbed
> *


Omg...how'd I know u were gona say dat...spend da extra bread n leave it fuel injected....them ls motors won't give u no trouble if u leave em f.i


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 6 2010, 10:24 PM~16817186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got a guty but i havethe bs card at the shop i pm you the number tomorrow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 7 2010, 11:17 AM~16819698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope... carbed is the way.. fk all that computer shit


> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2010, 11:45 AM~16819885
> *Omg...how'd I know u were gona say dat...spend da extra bread n leave it fuel injected....them ls motors won't give u no trouble if u leave em f.i
> *


they dont give you trouble carbed either..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

so..........

its gonna be carbed huh


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 7 2010, 02:22 PM~16820061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 7 2010, 12:10 PM~16819320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Nothing like waking up and having to pump ur gas pedal.....crank car.....pump gas....crank car...good luck wit da carbs.....I mean....they quit puttin carbs in cars for a reason......

But ur car...ur motor....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Mar 7 2010, 01:13 PM~16820350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 7 2010, 04:06 PM~16820640
> *Nothing like waking up and having to pump ur gas pedal.....crank car.....pump gas....crank car...good luck wit da carbs.....I mean....they quit puttin carbs in cars for a reason......
> 
> But ur car...ur motor....
> *


and nothing cool as sound of engine wanting to stall out when gas hopping.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Fuk a nigg named carbed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol..i know u hate em


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 04:08 PM~16820986
> *lol..i know u hate em
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHIPPIN IS A HABIT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 7 2010, 03:40 PM~16821217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 7 2010, 01:42 PM~16820513
> *Dent Removers of Texas Inc
> 6016 North Eldridge Parkway, Houston, TX 77041-4208
> (281) 550-5858‎
> ...


cool its for my truck and it only has 1 ding on it but it bothers me, thanks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO TEST THAT WELDING MACHINE, AND NO DIDNT BURN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON :biggrin: 


BACK YARD WELDS :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 7 2010, 03:40 PM~16821226
> *CHIPPIN IS A HABIT
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 04:58 PM~16821719
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO TEST THAT WELDING MACHINE, AND NO DIDNT BURN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON :biggrin:
> BACK YARD WELDS :happysad:
> 
> ...


TA CHINGON WEY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 7 2010, 05:10 PM~16821808
> *TA CHINGON WEY
> *


wait till i finish it, i only hava about 97 % left to do :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 05:16 PM~16821848
> *wait till i finish it, i only hava about 97 % left to do :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE ECHALE GANAS SE VE CLEAN


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

TACABRON TAQUERIA


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 06:58 PM~16821719
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO TEST THAT WELDING MACHINE, AND NO DIDNT BURN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON :biggrin:
> BACK YARD WELDS :happysad:
> 
> ...


  nice welds!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 7 2010, 03:40 PM~16821226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 04:58 PM~16821719
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO TEST THAT WELDING MACHINE, AND NO DIDNT BURN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON :biggrin:
> BACK YARD WELDS :happysad:
> 
> ...


NICE. WHAT UP WIT THOSE P-NUTS???


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 05:16 PM~16821848
> *wait till i finish it, i only hava about 97 % left to do :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT U WOULD BE FINISH BY NOW.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 03:58 PM~16821719
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO TEST THAT WELDING MACHINE, AND NO DIDNT BURN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON :biggrin:
> BACK YARD WELDS :happysad:
> 
> ...


I NEED MY FRAME BACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 7 2010, 05:27 PM~16821923
> *  nice welds!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 7 2010, 05:40 PM~16822028
> *shoulda done a spindle swap..
> clean
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 7 2010, 05:47 PM~16822080
> *I NEED MY FRAME BACK!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP WITH THE "STUFF"?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 7 2010, 05:47 PM~16822076
> *I THOUGHT U WOULD BE FINISH BY NOW.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: working 6 12s , i only have lil time to play with this frame on sundays, wife is mad too :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 7 2010, 05:47 PM~16822080
> *I NEED MY FRAME BACK!!! :biggrin:
> *


WILL GIVE u the core frame back when i finish :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 05:49 PM~16822101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: working 6 12s , i only have lil time to play with this frame on sundays, wife is mad too :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR YOU.. MORE TIME THAN ANYTHING ELSE HOMIE...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 7 2010, 04:49 PM~16822093
> *WHAT UP WITH THE "STUFF"?
> *


 $10 FOR U AND I ONLY HAVE ONE, I ORDERED 10 MORE TILL NEXT WEEK




> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 04:51 PM~16822110
> *WILL GIVE u the core frame back when i finish :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 05:49 PM~16822101
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: working 6 12s , i only have lil time to play with this frame on sundays, wife is mad too :biggrin:
> *


she will be happy again when u guys are hitting switches on westheimer ona saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 7 2010, 05:53 PM~16822124
> *$10 FOR U AND I ONLY HAVE ONE, I ORDERED 10 MORE TILL NEXT WEEK
> :roflmao:  :guns:
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE "OTHER STUFF"?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *HMART1970*, BAYTOWNSLC


where you been at fool :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 7 2010, 05:40 PM~16822028
> *shoulda done a spindle swap..
> clean
> *


:uh: :uh: I DID :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 7 2010, 08:36 PM~16822385
> *:uh:  :uh: I DID  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


bucket


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 04:58 PM~16821719
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO TEST THAT WELDING MACHINE, AND NO DIDNT BURN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON :biggrin:
> BACK YARD WELDS :happysad:
> 
> ...


  like your hood ..clean welds too


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2010, 06:46 PM~16822467
> *bucket
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 7 2010, 10:14 AM~16819066
> *why are you worried about how much? you already have one... :biggrin:
> *


maybe i want a spare...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 7 2010, 06:47 PM~16822473
> *  like your hood ..clean welds too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 7 2010, 08:51 PM~16822505
> *maybe i want a spare...
> *


bawla talk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

try to fit my whole dick and nuts inside ya maaaf

PE-vbagD08s&feature=PlayList&p=8D3AA111C12B9416&index=17


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *rug442*, Rivis~N~Lacs, ChocolateThriller


robert said go ahead and pick up this car :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 7 2010, 09:47 PM~16823572
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rug442, Rivis~N~Lacs, ChocolateThriller
> robert said go ahead and pick up this car :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 7 2010, 09:04 PM~16823093
> *bawla talk
> *


 uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 7 2010, 10:01 PM~16823757
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


  

















:happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 04:58 PM~16821719
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO TEST THAT WELDING MACHINE, AND NO DIDNT BURN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON :biggrin:
> BACK YARD WELDS :happysad:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 CLEAN WELDS HOMIE


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 7 2010, 09:55 PM~16824383
> *
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 7 2010, 09:47 PM~16823572
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rug442, Rivis~N~Lacs, ChocolateThriller
> robert said go ahead and pick up this car :biggrin:
> *


if he dont want it, i'll go get it right now :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 7 2010, 06:51 PM~16822505
> *maybe i want a spare...
> *


in that case gotta start high $1500 so by the time you shake me down on the price I will get what I really want for it. (bojoe special) :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 8 2010, 01:22 AM~16825471
> *in that case gotta start high $1500 so by the time you shake me down on the price I will get what I really want for it. (bojoe special) :biggrin:
> *


if that's ur stratagy for selling shit, your better off bolting it up to ur mini truck...(David special)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 8 2010, 06:24 AM~16826237
> *if that's ur stratagy for selling shit, your better off bolting it up to ur mini truck...(David special)
> *


Mayne!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 7 2010, 08:51 PM~16822505
> *maybe i want a spare...
> *


thanks for the invite yesterday :buttkick:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2010, 08:34 AM~16826453
> *thanks for the invite yesterday  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 8 2010, 10:28 AM~16826747
> *:uh:  hno:
> *


:angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 8 2010, 06:24 AM~16826237
> *if that's ur stratagy for selling shit, your better off bolting it up to ur mini truck...(David special) ;  )
> *


 Don't get mad 99 cents super shopper :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2010, 07:34 AM~16826453
> *thanks for the invite yesterday  :buttkick:
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 8 2010, 10:02 AM~16826921
> *Don't get mad 99 cents super shopper :biggrin:
> *


Oh I'm not....but my 99 cent super shopper is goin to be on new D's... I can't complain about that... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 8 2010, 10:02 AM~16826921
> *Don't get mad 99 cents super shopper :biggrin:
> *




Get to work lazy hoe


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 8 2010, 10:03 AM~16826926
> *X2 :uh:
> *


Ok if I remember last time u did not wanna go? :dunno: but next time il keep u and Latin on speed dial.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for all your automotive needs hit me up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 12:51 PM~16827782
> *
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2010, 10:57 AM~16827813
> *
> *











:wow: :wow: dale guey compra este bucket


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Mar 7 2010, 10:00 PM~16824427
> *:0  :0  :0 CLEAN  WELDS HOMIE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 10:51 AM~16827782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 8 2010, 11:01 AM~16827847
> *:0
> *


FUCK IT IM TIRED OF WORKING FOR SOME ONE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 11:04 AM~16827872
> *FUCK IT IM TIRED OF WORKING FOR SOME ONE
> *


x2  , ..by the way guey, u know anybody can fix transmission, my bros 2005 f 150 only goes in reverse now, i know that fool been abusing that truck, u know a place?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

u gettin old cacheton :biggrin: 

Today's Birthdays 
12 members are celebrating their birthday today
Rascal King(32), CADILLAC CLIQUE(35), highridah(35), KlowninKC(34), 1964 Wagon(30), low key(33), MR.64wagon(30), 63SAL951(26), 64 Drop(28), kimmyg6(23), eric in cali(40), crazydogg559(19)


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 8 2010, 11:10 AM~16827929
> *x2   , ..by the way guey, u know anybody can fix transmission, my bros 2005 f 150 only goes in reverse now, i know that fool been abusing that truck, u know a place?
> *


HIT ME UP I CAN DO IT I CAN PUT A SHIFT KIT CAUSE I KNOW HE GOT BIG WHEELS AND UP GRADE SO HE WONT MESS IT UP AGAIN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 12:59 PM~16827836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, does the maceta go with it?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 8 2010, 01:10 PM~16827929
> *x2   , ..by the way guey, u know anybody can fix transmission, my bros 2005 f 150 only goes in reverse now, i know that fool been abusing that truck, u know a place?
> *


my wife's nephew has a shop, i can ask for the #


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 01:17 PM~16827991
> *HIT ME UP I CAN DO IT I CAN PUT A SHIFT KIT CAUSE I KNOW HE GOT BIG WHEELS AND UP GRADE SO HE WONT MESS  IT UP AGAIN
> *


ah hell i didn't see this, go through this paisa first, if it don't work, then i'll send you to the other paisa.

Signed,
_El Paisa_


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2010, 11:47 AM~16828237
> *looks good, does the maceta go with it?
> *


THAT AND LOTS OF SENTIMENTAL VALUE :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 01:55 PM~16828288
> *THAT AND LOTS OF SENTIMENTAL VALUE  :happysad:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 12:51 PM~16827782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


David Cruz??? Quien es ese guey??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2010, 12:00 PM~16828329
> *David Cruz???  Quien es ese guey??
> *


YOUR PADRINO MIJA :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 02:03 PM~16828358
> *YOUR PADRINO MIJA  :uh:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 06:58 PM~16821719
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO TEST THAT WELDING MACHINE, AND NO DIDNT BURN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON :biggrin:
> BACK YARD WELDS :happysad:
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Today at two oclock central time, speed channel lowriders of cali, the car crazy tv show. Lowriders of cali


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

damn i need a better camera ..shit this picture was on trae day at T.S.U when all them foos goty shot up... fuk it. good day


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 8 2010, 08:24 AM~16826237
> *if that's ur stratagy for selling shit, your better off bolting it up to ur mini truck...(David special)
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2010, 12:33 PM~16828577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

O0oWee gotz to give my boy Fabian props on his new fif


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

and he even stole da budlight bitches


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2010, 01:09 PM~16828840
> *:0
> *


4.6 ITS A FORD BUCKET THANG :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

if you would like to bring your car out and have it on display for a while it will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 8 2010, 04:31 PM~16830342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 8 2010, 05:26 PM~16830308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 8 2010, 06:06 PM~16831177
> *
> *


PLENTY OF SUCIAS ATTENDING COME TRU HOMIE


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 8 2010, 04:31 PM~16830342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there!!!
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 8 2010, 04:31 PM~16830342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is there a dress code or not??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by McHam+Mar 8 2010, 06:14 PM~16831263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK CASUAL BUT WE ALL WEARING CHUCKS AND DICKIES :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 06:20 PM~16831342
> *MAYNE HOLD EM UP
> I THINK CASUAL BUT WE ALL WEARING CHUCKS AND DICKIES  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 07:08 PM~16831197
> *PLENTY OF SUCIAS ATTENDING COME TRU HOMIE
> *


 :boink: :boink: :h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 8 2010, 06:35 PM~16831477
> *:boink:  :boink:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 11:17 AM~16827991
> *HIT ME UP I CAN DO IT I CAN PUT A SHIFT KIT CAUSE I KNOW HE GOT BIG WHEELS AND UP GRADE SO HE WONT MESS  IT UP AGAIN
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 8 2010, 06:14 PM~16831263
> *I'll be there!!!
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 8 2010, 12:52 PM~16828718
> *nice
> *


thanks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 8 2010, 11:49 AM~16828253
> *ah hell i didn't see this, go through this paisa first, if it don't work, then i'll send you to the other paisa.
> 
> Signed,
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 8 2010, 07:28 PM~16832094
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











PINCHI CHUCKEE SE HIZO MANIACO :uh: :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 8 2010, 08:35 PM~16831477
> *:boink:  :boink:  :h5:
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:x: :run: :x: :run: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Mar 8 2010, 06:31 PM~16830342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*sold!!*


did a nighttime special and cleaned up.. :biggrin: fool thought it was a real impala. mayne..


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

stangin ******


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2010, 10:59 AM~16827836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TURBO V-6??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 9 2010, 06:39 AM~16836783
> *TURBO V-6??
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 8 2010, 11:32 PM~16834589
> *sold!!
> </span>
> 
> ...


Isn't that how they got you to drive cross-country to buy it?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 9 2010, 11:35 AM~16837917
> *Isn't that how they got you to drive cross-country to buy it?
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 9 2010, 09:54 AM~16838086
> *:rimshot:
> *


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 9 2010, 11:35 AM~16837917
> *Isn't that how they got you to drive cross-country to buy it?
> *


Naw I knew it was caprice but knew it had lt1 and was worth the asking price. but thanks for asking.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 7 2010, 07:58 PM~16821719
> *FINALLY HAD SOME TIME TO TEST THAT WELDING MACHINE, AND NO DIDNT BURN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON :biggrin:
> BACK YARD WELDS :happysad:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 8 2010, 09:44 PM~16833241
> *lol
> *




:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 9 2010, 01:00 PM~16838542
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

whos got the solenoids for sale PM a nga got someone that wanted some TONIGHT.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 9 2010, 02:21 PM~16840501
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ur boy big money was here sat, he was chilllin :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 9 2010, 04:22 PM~16841576
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2010, 08:29 PM~16843746
> *whos got the solenoids for sale PM a nga got someone that wanted some TONIGHT.
> *


new accumax ....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2010, 07:41 PM~16843889
> *new accumax ....
> *


tony has some or he posted a pic of some last week.. hit him up..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2010, 09:29 PM~16843746
> *whos got the solenoids for sale PM a nga got someone that wanted some TONIGHT.
> *



DEEZZZ NUTTZZZ


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2010, 08:46 PM~16843953
> *tony has some or he posted a pic of some last week.. hit him up..
> *


what tony?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2010, 09:51 PM~16844030
> *what tony?
> *


Loco's Tony


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2010, 07:51 PM~16844030
> *what tony?
> *


hoppers4life


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 9 2010, 11:54 AM~16838086
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Mar 9 2010, 08:52 PM~16844040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

for the MC lovers :wow: 






:wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 9 2010, 09:34 PM~16844482
> *for the MC lovers :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


there is a guy in montecarloss.com that sells them. he makes them him self from scratch one led at a time hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 9 2010, 10:35 PM~16844508
> *there is a guy
> 
> 
> ...


how about you go suck his dick already, and shut the fuck up.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2010, 08:46 PM~16844657
> *how about you  go suck his dick already,  and shut the fuck up.
> *


 :0 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2010, 10:46 PM~16844657
> *how about you  go suck his dick already,  and shut the fuck up.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2010, 06:29 PM~16843746
> *whos got the solenoids for sale PM a nga got someone that wanted some TONIGHT.
> *


we got them here at the shop if you wanna come get some


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2010, 09:46 PM~16844657
> *how about you  go suck his dick already,  and shut the fuck up.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 8 2010, 10:32 PM~16834589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo+Mar 9 2010, 06:41 PM~16843889-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: que rollo pete


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

>


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> >
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 9 2010, 08:58 PM~16845652
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  que rollo pete
> *


 just here at the shop working a late night whats up with the caddy when can we get it to the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2010, 10:00 AM~16848379
> *
> *


$503.92


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2010, 08:39 AM~16848621
> *$503.92
> *


lol..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 9 2010, 08:46 PM~16844657
> *how about you  go suck his dick already,  and shut the fuck up.
> *


shame on you, a real christian doesnt speak like this


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 8 2010, 01:05 PM~16828805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LEAD tail ligth back yard made :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 10 2010, 11:01 AM~16849405
> *LEAD  tail ligth  back yard made :biggrin:
> *


  is that what the hoppers are using now :dunno:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 10 2010, 10:26 AM~16849625
> * is that what the hoppers are using now  :dunno:
> *


 to me it looks good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 10 2010, 10:26 AM~16849625
> * is that what the hoppers are using now  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Just puttin it out there I have a 98 honda accord 181k miles auto power windows locks ac heater works great...alarm....car has slight body damage to passenger front and rear doors...but they still open and close as they should and windows work fine.... also has new water pump and timingbelt just had a tune up no lights on in tha dash...HIDs just had car inspected 4cyl cloth seats


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 10 2010, 12:33 PM~16849676
> *to me it looks good
> *


I think them shits look fresh too


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 10 2010, 12:33 PM~16849676
> *to me it looks good
> *


 :run: LEAD Tail lights.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 10 2010, 11:01 AM~16849405
> *LEAD  tail ligth  back yard made :biggrin:
> *


theres a guy on youtube who makes them for any car for 150 turn around time is a week his sceen name is veltboy314


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 10 2010, 10:53 AM~16849890
> *Just puttin it out there I have a 98 honda accord 181k miles auto power windows locks ac heater works great...alarm....car has slight body damage to passenger front and rear doors...but they still open and close as they should and windows work fine.... also has new water pump and timingbelt just had a tune up no lights on in tha dash...HIDs just had car inspected 4cyl cloth seats
> *


do it got chrome?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16850084
> *do it got chrome?
> *


will the damage on the doors buff out?? any rust?? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

do dat bitch got lead lights and 8 coats of gloss on dat ho


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Anybody know around how much a rolling chasis is going for at the local junyards? a 80-85 malibu chasis for example.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Mar 10 2010, 01:55 PM~16850457
> *Anybody know around how much a rolling chasis is going for at the local junyards?  a 80-85 malibu chasis for example.
> *


tienes un malibu ahorra guey?


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2010, 01:45 PM~16851354
> *tienes un malibu ahorra guey?
> *


No, but I could use the frame and components off one.

or the subframe from a 70-79 camaro.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 10 2010, 04:13 PM~16851570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2010, 03:17 PM~16852009
> *:angel:
> *


My prayers go out to the homie RA-RA..Stay strong for your family, and know your angel is in a better place.- Cali



 I JUST FOUND OUT TODAY..... DAMN RA-RA... I REALLY FEEL FOR YOUR LOST BIG HOMIE....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 10 2010, 03:26 PM~16852073
> *My prayers go out to the homie RA-RA..Stay strong for your family, and know your angel is in a better place.- Cali
> I JUST FOUND OUT TODAY..... DAMN RA-RA... I REALLY FEEL FOR YOUR LOST BIG HOMIE....
> *


yea..i cant even imagine...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Mar 10 2010, 11:12 AM~16850063
> *theres a guy on youtube who makes them for any car for 150 turn around time is a week his sceen name is veltboy314
> *


cutlass too???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 10 2010, 05:26 PM~16852073
> *My prayers go out to the homie RA-RA..Stay strong for your family, and know your angel is in a better place.- Cali
> I JUST FOUND OUT TODAY..... DAMN RA-RA... I REALLY FEEL FOR YOUR LOST BIG HOMIE....
> *


May she rest in peace. :angel: 

I'll try to make it to the funeral Saturday.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2010, 05:19 PM~16853078
> *May she rest in peace.  :angel:
> 
> I'll try to make it to the funeral Saturday.
> *


i WILL be there...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2010, 11:12 AM~16848888
> *shame on you, a real christian doesnt speak like this
> *


fk it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 10 2010, 07:19 PM~16853078
> *May she rest in peace.  :angel:
> 
> I'll try to make it to the funeral Saturday.
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fundraiser? sup?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 10 2010, 08:44 PM~16853860
> *x2
> *


  :angel: :angel: :angel: 
I'll be at the wake friday but will be out of town saturday. RaRa knows he call call on any of us for anything that might help. I don't even know how to express my sympathy.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2010, 06:48 PM~16853897
> *fundraiser? sup?
> *


thomas fucked up the fundraiser thing for me :uh:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SlickDD75, Rivis~N~Lacs




:biggrin:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2010, 06:48 PM~16853897
> *fundraiser? sup?
> *


I got this text message from a friend...
Please join me for a benefit bbq for BRIANNA M. RAMOS
(2.5.08-3.6.10)
Held at 618 Johnson
Pasadena TX, 77506
Thursday 3-11-10
6:30-?
5 dollars a plate
Donations are aprreciated
God bless you
Please forward


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 10 2010, 07:29 PM~16854360
> *I got this text message from a friend...
> Please join me for a benefit bbq for BRIANNA M. RAMOS
> (2.5.08-3.6.10)
> ...


im in school tomorrow night so cant make it, paypal acct? or ..


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2010, 08:02 PM~16854733
> *im in school tomorrow night so cant make it, paypal acct? or ..
> *


Those are the only details I know... I'll try to find that out for you.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cutty is sold!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

the begining of a g body full wrap frame


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Mar 10 2010, 09:29 PM~16854360
> *I got this text message from a friend...
> Please join me for a benefit bbq for BRIANNA M. RAMOS
> (2.5.08-3.6.10)
> ...


normally wouldn't miss out on bbq but tough to make it over there on a weekday. let me know if theres a paypal account setup.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 10 2010, 04:28 PM~16852091
> *cutlass too???
> *


yup he has a video of them they look badass


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

here are some more


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hmmm think one of these go good with vogues? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2010, 03:38 AM~16858023
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 11 2010, 06:55 AM~16858191
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 10 2010, 10:31 PM~16856556
> *here are some more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 11 2010, 08:39 AM~16859028
> *
> *


q onda senor almada/ :uh: :uh: te ves bien maton in your avi pic (no ****)


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 11 2010, 08:40 AM~16859043
> *q onda senor almada/ :uh:  :uh: te ves bien maton in your avi pic (no ****)
> *


 LOL A QUI NOMAS BIENDO QUE AY DE NUEVO .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 11 2010, 10:40 AM~16859043
> *q onda senor almada/ :uh:  :uh: te ves bien maton in your avi pic (no ****)
> *


 :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Mar 11 2010, 08:44 AM~16859066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ey guey el homie lost the keys for that car :angry: :angry: he got to look on his shop he said they some where in there i ll shot you the pics as soon as he finds em


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 11 2010, 08:32 AM~16858641
> *
> *


Thanks for the invite.... :angry: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 11 2010, 05:28 PM~16862945
> *Thanks for the invite.... :angry:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

works on progress..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 07:23 PM~16864046
> *works on progress..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the shop looking good!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shit aint easy..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 05:31 PM~16864127
> *shit aint easy..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> > works on progress..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Back to da booth...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 11 2010, 06:00 PM~16864402
> *
> *


WHAHAHAHA, este chuntaro otraves con tus carabina , nadamas te falta las botas de aladino y el gorro taco :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2010, 06:43 PM~16864818
> *WHAHAHAHA, este chuntaro otraves con tus carabina , nadamas te falta las botas de aladino y el gorro taco :biggrin:
> *


esta mejor chuntaro i no chaparro pelon i gordo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 11 2010, 06:48 PM~16864886
> *esta mejor chuntaro i no chaparro pelon i gordo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol, tu as de estar muy alto prietito mata pulgas, hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2010, 06:55 PM~16864952
> *lol, tu as de estar muy alto prietito mata pulgas, hahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dice la jente que estas perdiendo el pelo por que no me puedes ganar. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 11 2010, 09:00 PM~16864999
> *dice la jente que estas perdiendo  el pelo por que no me puedes ganar.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 11 2010, 07:00 PM~16864999
> *dice la jente que estas perdiendo  el pelo por que no me puedes ganar.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: no sacas tu yonke desde magnificos, ya es hora que salgas a jugar partime hopper, :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2010, 07:06 PM~16865065
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no sacas tu yonke desde magnificos, ya es hora que salgas a jugar partime hopper,  :biggrin:
> *


si saco mi yonke se te cai el poco pelo que te queda :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 11 2010, 07:12 PM~16865113
> *si saco mi yonke  se te cai el poco pelo que te  queda :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


, no guey, yo no sino los vatos con 4x4 tires :biggrin: ,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

chuntaro chuntaro chuntaro, lol, ahi te va tu tu troca way, para que agan juego


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 11 2010, 06:43 PM~16864818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit talkin in espanol punto com :biggrin: shitalkinenespanol.com


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2010, 09:32 PM~16865294
> *shit talkin in espanol punto com  :biggrin: shitalkinenespanol.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2010, 07:32 PM~16865294
> *shit talkin in espanol punto com  :biggrin: shitalkinenespanol.com
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2010, 07:29 PM~16865265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
money over bitches..
choppaz and chrome..

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

8 Members: sic*713*, livnlow*713*, *713*Lowriderboy, AT1in2009, *713*ridaz, Rivis~N~Lacs, McHam, 2000 TOWNCAR

reppin that htown :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 07:47 PM~16865453
> *:roflmao:
> money over bitches..
> choppaz and chrome..
> ...


rollin hard cant help it :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 11 2010, 07:49 PM~16865475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pure goodies


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 05:31 PM~16864127
> *shit aint easy..
> 
> 
> ...


yall wrong for the black MAJIC nickname.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 11 2010, 07:55 PM~16865545
> *yall wrong for the black MAJIC nickname.....
> *


its all love..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Mar 11 2010, 08:49 PM~16865475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Mar 11 2010, 10:50 PM~16865685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: AB


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 11 2010, 07:23 PM~16864046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone needs to remind two of them, their phone #'s are 832 #'s :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

stress points and a molded suspension


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

MORE WORK G BODY FRAME


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 10 2010, 07:08 PM~16854096
> *thomas fucked up the fundraiser thing for me  :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 11 2010, 06:05 PM~16864440
> *Back to da booth...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: sup jots


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

A HUEVO!



> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2010, 09:29 PM~16865265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

NEW SHOES FOR THE DAILY :cheesy: 

CAME IN THIS WEEK :boink:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2010, 09:48 PM~16865463
> *8 Members: sic713, livnlow713, 713Lowriderboy, AT1in2009, 713ridaz, Rivis~N~Lacs, McHam, 2000 TOWNCAR
> 
> reppin that htown  :happysad:
> *


send me that txt message again w the address for tomorrow please.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 12 2010, 08:34 AM~16868524
> *NEW SHOES FOR THE DAILY :cheesy:
> 
> CAME IN THIS WEEK :boink:
> ...


ay guey! puro pinche mafioso aqui! solo te falta el CDG sticker on the rear, lmao!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 07:31 PM~16864127
> *shit aint easy..
> 
> 
> ...


I can't belive u let black vincent talk u in to takin the fuel injection off....newer engine+carburator=das dat bullshit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2010, 09:50 AM~16868883
> *I can't belive u let black vincent talk u in to takin the fuel injection off....newer engine+carburator=das dat bullshit
> *


i tried to tell him


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Still have the 98 accord 2500....and the 90 cadi header panel 100 needs corner light lense


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Mar 12 2010, 02:35 AM~16868081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 12 2010, 10:13 AM~16869057
> *
> *


thanks, see you manana.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2010, 09:50 AM~16868882
> *ay guey!  puro pinche mafioso aqui!  solo te falta el CDG sticker on the rear, lmao!
> *


WTF IS CDG!?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2010, 08:20 AM~16869106
> *thanks, see you manana.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2010, 07:11 AM~16869046
> *Still have the 98 accord 2500....and the 90 cadi header panel 100  needs corner light lense
> *


 can i see some pix


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 12 2010, 10:21 AM~16869112
> *WTF IS CDG!?
> *


Cartel Del Golfo hno:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Dam! With the weather looking this good, curzing the lolo would be nice right now!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill trade u the motor and fuel inj and wiring for my 348, if u go carb, might as well go points and condenser ignition too :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2010, 11:12 AM~16869493
> *Cartel Del Golfo  hno:
> *


NO, AQUI PURO Zta COMPA! :machinegun: 

:roflmao: 
hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2010, 10:11 AM~16869046
> *Still have the 98 accord 2500....and the 90 cadi header panel 100  needs corner light lense
> *


email me pics of the accord, a neighbor looking for a cheap car for his stepdaughter.

[email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 12 2010, 11:34 AM~16869699
> *NO, AQUI PURO Zta COMPA! :machinegun:
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 

:naughty:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2010, 11:51 AM~16869813
> * :naughty:
> *


YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO ****! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 12 2010, 12:23 PM~16870073
> *YOU FORGOT TO SAY NO ****! :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 12 2010, 07:50 AM~16868883
> *I can't belive u let black vincent talk u in to takin the fuel injection off....newer engine+carburator=das dat bullshit
> *


youll see.. i dont think it would fit with the intake anyways.. plus i need a wire harness, computer, another wire harness.. fk that.

carb it, might get some headers if stock doesnt fit..


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 12 2010, 10:48 AM~16870296
> *youll see.. i dont think it would fit  with the intake anyways.. plus i need a wire harness, computer, another wire harness.. fk that.
> 
> carb it, might get some headers if stock doesnt fit..
> *


Coulda just got the wiring harness dat came wit the motor...plug n play.......u still gone have to cough up bread for different intake...carb...and not to mention wiring system u gon need to keep the coil packs working on the lsblock.........jus sayin........ I worked ona few cars here n there... :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2010, 11:50 AM~16869809
> *email me pics of the accord, a neighbor looking for a cheap car for his stepdaughter.
> 
> [email protected]
> *


I'LL GET THEM TOMMORROW AFTER WORK PICS OF THE CAR AND THE HEADER FOR HOMIE


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

WHATS GOOD?LONG TIME CHULADAS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2010, 11:48 AM~16870844
> *Coulda just got the wiring harness dat came wit the motor...plug n play.......u still gone have to cough up bread for different intake...carb...and not to mention wiring system u gon need to keep the coil packs working on the lsblock.........jus sayin........ I worked ona few cars here n there... :happysad:
> *


the intake comes with the msd module to control the coil packs.that kits only 700 and come with everything i need


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

HEY WHATS A CAMSHAFT AND A CRANKSHAFT. IS IT THE LITTLE WHEEL LOOKING THINGYS THAT THE CHAIN GOES AROUND?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Mar 12 2010, 03:25 PM~16872687
> *HEY WHATS A CAMSHAFT AND A CRANKSHAFT. IS IT THE LITTLE WHEEL LOOKING THINGYS THAT THE CHAIN GOES AROUND?
> *


cochina...the shaft is wat ur lips go around :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2010, 05:36 PM~16872754
> *cochina...the shaft is wat ur lips go around  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 09:01 PM~16865618
> *its all love..
> *



chorizo love i'm sure


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Mar 12 2010, 05:23 PM~16872671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

headed to the wake


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2010, 03:36 PM~16872754
> *cochina...the shaft is wat ur lips go around  :biggrin:
> *


got her


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 12 2010, 03:36 PM~16872754
> *cochina...the shaft is wat ur lips go around  :biggrin:
> *


nomsayn


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2010, 05:31 PM~16864127
> *shit aint easy..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 12 2010, 07:52 PM~16875199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Mar 12 2010, 05:23 PM~16872671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 12 2010, 08:22 PM~16875576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2010, 04:45 PM~16872840
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


grand national 2800 but no motor :|
http://www.popularconceptsinc.com/4sale.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2010, 02:46 AM~16878453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

THREW THE NEW RIMS ON LAST NIGHT :0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2010, 07:57 AM~16879150
> *THREW THE NEW RIMS ON LAST NIGHT :0
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chingon compa


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16879150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 13 2010, 02:46 AM~16878453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might as well paint all the other chrome pieces black


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16879150
> *THREW THE NEW RIMS ON LAST NIGHT :0
> 
> 
> ...


gay


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Mar 13 2010, 11:23 AM~16879530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least is a full breed Grand Marquis not a Capala :rimshot:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2010, 12:28 PM~16880499
> *gay
> *


a real christian man wouldnt speak as such


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2010, 07:57 AM~16879150
> *THREW THE NEW RIMS ON LAST NIGHT :0
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2010, 03:05 PM~16880721
> *CLEAN
> *


WILL STAY THAT WAY AS LONG AS I DON'T CROSS TO MATAMOROS hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2010, 03:01 PM~16880706
> *a real christian man wouldnt speak as such
> *


actually jesus didn't approve of homosexuals either. just sayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 12 2010, 07:52 PM~16875199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2010, 07:57 AM~16879150
> *THREW THE NEW RIMS ON LAST NIGHT :0
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 13 2010, 04:36 PM~16881136
> *clean
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

rear ss seats sold..

still got power acoustic saphire amp, and molded extended uppers for 65-69 come get this shit!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 13 2010, 02:29 PM~16881100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2010, 07:57 AM~16879150
> *THREW THE NEW RIMS ON LAST NIGHT :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

homeboys daily at da shop


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 13 2010, 05:12 PM~16881371
> *homeboys daily at da shop
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 13 2010, 04:55 PM~16881608
> *I know people are going to hate, shit its Houston, but what yall think ?
> *


should of done a serpentine set up and electric fans


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 13 2010, 03:56 PM~16881616
> *should of done a serpentine set up and electric fans
> *


not my style bro


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2010, 01:20 PM~16880791
> *WILL STAY THAT WAY AS LONG AS I DON'T CROSS TO MATAMOROS hno:
> *


shit, esta cabrone el jale en todo mex, mejor me quedo aqui.... por horita :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2010, 07:12 PM~16882009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2010, 05:12 PM~16882009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SIC..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2010, 05:12 PM~16882009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 13 2010, 08:57 AM~16879150
> *THREW THE NEW RIMS ON LAST NIGHT :0
> 
> 
> ...


paint the trim n grille black y si parece marauder


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2010, 10:50 AM~16869809
> *email me pics of the accord, a neighbor looking for a cheap car for his stepdaughter.
> 
> [email protected]
> *


pics of stepdaughter .. @ [email protected]


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 13 2010, 07:25 PM~16882880
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2010, 09:27 PM~16882902
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Emperor Goofy, *low 86 regal*, blueDemon97


lord rob wut up brother


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 13 2010, 07:27 PM~16882902
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 13 2010, 08:54 PM~16882659
> *paint the trim n grille black y si parece marauder
> 
> 
> *


fake ass marauder


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 13 2010, 07:38 PM~16882959
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Emperor Goofy, low 86 regal, blueDemon97
> lord rob wut up brother
> *


not much homie how r u u and the family


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when is the next westheimer meet?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2010, 05:12 PM~16882009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 13 2010, 10:00 PM~16883614
> *fake ass marauder
> *


like your fake ass impala


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 14 2010, 12:54 AM~16884352
> *like your fake ass impala
> 
> 
> *


 the retarded buyer thought it was real.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

couldn't help it.. i have thing for fake blades.. 












j/k. i scored these. just waiting on UPS to bring me my vouges!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man galaxy wire wheel done made a 72 spoke cross and straight lace. 800 shipped to your door, they arent dayton or zenith but for less than half the price :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2010, 10:18 AM~16885852
> *man galaxy wire wheel done made a 72 spoke cross and straight lace.  800 shipped to your door, they arent dayton or zenith but for less than half the price  :0
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its all over wheels and tires section


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2010, 10:38 AM~16885920
> *its all over wheels and tires section
> *


oh saw it. they do 72 straight? i didnt see that, just saw the cross lace


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nvm..found it :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2010, 08:45 AM~16885951
> *nvm..found it  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

might have to cop me a set of those..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2010, 05:57 PM~16888347
> *might have to cop me a set of those..
> *


if i didn't already have z's i probably would too :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

or skoo?









or flying bitch?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2010, 09:45 AM~16885951
> *nvm..found it  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

only noticeable difference i see is the nipples lining up and the spokes look tapered toward the hub.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2010, 08:45 AM~16885951
> *nvm..found it  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


look nice but on a 70's and lower ride


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 14 2010, 08:09 PM~16889199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah 100 spoke chinas look better on your kinda lac :uh: 





(sneak dissin') :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Emperor Goofy, rug442

sup jotos.... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 14 2010, 06:30 PM~16889383
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, Emperor Goofy, rug442
> 
> sup jotos.... :biggrin:
> *


wut up fruit picker.... :biggrin: ..... truck looking flamed up..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2010, 06:20 PM~16889284
> *if you mean on the cross lace, i think i know what you mean, otherwise i can't tell difference.  guess i'm not a dayton connoisseur like y'all bawlas.    :angry:
> yeah 100 spoke chinas look better on your kinda lac  :uh:
> (sneak dissin')  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2010, 06:54 PM~16889681
> *
> *


hey lord goofy do u know emperor goofy from empire?? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

@ today's True Eminence show


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

OK EVERYONE.. HLC HAVE TWO EVENTS NEXT MONTH ... 

*APRIL 3RD
HLC, 97.9 THE BOX AND YAHOO YOUTH GROUP PRESENTS THE ANNUAL EASTER BASH AND LOWRIDER EXHIBITION*
LOCATION MACGREGOR PARK. 10 AM-2PM

LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITION, EASTER EGG HUNT FOR THE KIDS, FREE GIVE AWYS AND PRIZES...FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR EVERYONE



*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 5YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC*
*APRIL 11TH 12PM-6PM
LOCATION MACGREGOR PARK*

AWARDS FOR BEST OF... LOWRIDER,TRUCK,LOWRIDER BIKE/TRIKE,SLAB,DUNK AND MOTORCYCLE.
AWARDS FOR WOMEN TUG-O-WAR AND KIDS EVENTS.

CASH AWARDS FOR TUG-O-WAR, TIRE TOSS AND CAR HOP!!!

CAR HOP.. NO CLASSES!! CASH FOR 1ST, 2ND AND 3RD..... EVERYONE A WINNER... 

********* FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!************


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2010, 07:01 PM~16889752
> *hey lord goofy do u know emperor goofy from empire?? :biggrin:
> *


TWO THEY ARE..A MASTER AND AN APPRENTICE....  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2010, 07:08 PM~16889824
> *TWO THEY ARE..A MASTER AND AN APPRENTICE....    :biggrin:
> *


oh i though goffy was one of them :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2010, 09:09 PM~16889834
> *oh i though goffy was one  of them  :uh:   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2010, 07:12 PM~16889864
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THATS MY NEW AVI :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2010, 09:13 PM~16889871
> *HEY THATS MY NEW AVI  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 14 2010, 07:09 PM~16889834
> *oh i though goffy was one  of them  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  ..LOL GOFFY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 14 2010, 07:12 PM~16889864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2010, 07:06 PM~16889802
> *OK EVERYONE.. HLC HAVE TWO EVENTS NEXT MONTH ...
> 
> APRIL 3RD
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 14 2010, 07:20 PM~16889938
> *
> *


WUT UP BOILER...... I NEEDS YALL LOGO HOMIE FOR THE HLC BANNER


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2010, 07:22 PM~16889950
> *WUT UP BOILER......   I NEEDS YALL LOGO HOMIE FOR THE HLC BANNER
> *


COOL, WILL HIT YOU UP THIS WK


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HERE SOME PICS FROM THE FIRST ANNUAL EASTER BASH AND LOWRIDER EXHIBITION AT MACGREGOR PARK  



































Yahoo Youth Group founder LJ WOODER and HLC founder GOOFY HERNANDEZ


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2010, 08:41 PM~16890114
> *HERE SOME PICS FROM THE FIRST ANNUAL EASTER BASH AND LOWRIDER EXHIBITION AT MACGREGOR PARK
> 
> 
> ...


:nono:...thats a LATIN CARTEL trademark....... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 14 2010, 08:34 PM~16890686
> *:nono:...thats a LATIN CARTEL trademark....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2010, 09:58 PM~16891067
> *:0 ...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

krazytoyz
what did this car hit


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2010, 10:12 PM~16891294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


88- 90


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqzWMb7NBXw


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 14 2010, 10:39 PM~16891599
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqzWMb7NBXw
> *


I seen 97


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 14 2010, 08:39 PM~16891599
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqzWMb7NBXw
> *


  :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 14 2010, 05:32 PM~16888550
> *or skoo?
> 
> 
> ...


last minute has one for you


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 15 2010, 12:39 AM~16892861
> *
> *


talked to KB out in cali for you today. he's gonna contact you


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 14 2010, 09:43 PM~16891651
> *I seen 97
> *


SIR, ...U NEED TO VISIT UR EYE DOCTOR :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2010, 09:12 PM~16891294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BROWNS CAR did good, looks like he hit 88'', im sure crazy toys know the real score since the car got STUCK?... and they had planty of time to see :biggrin: 

i give him props his car is working,  now he just needs to get some lowrider tires


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 10:04 AM~16895293
> *BROWNS CAR did good, looks like he hit 88'', im sure crazy toys know the real score since the car got STUCK?... and they had planty of time to see :biggrin:
> 
> i give him props his car is working,   now he just needs to get some lowrider tires
> *


. When you be a big dog like shorty I will. but you ain't nobody so stop crying about my tires .


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2010, 10:43 AM~16895695
> *. When you be a big dog like shorty I will. but you ain't  nobody so stop crying about my tires .
> *


 :0


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

:uh: :wow:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2010, 09:12 PM~16891294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I will check the Official Judges form tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 10:04 AM~16895293
> *BROWNS CAR did good, looks like he hit 88'', im sure crazy toys know the real score since the car got STUCK?... and they had planty of time to see :biggrin:
> 
> i give him props his car is working,   now he just needs to get some lowrider tires
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 con la feria k gasto en su ak47 se pudo aver comprado unas alomejor asta un poco de chromo pero el vato es maton ke le vamos a hacer :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2010, 04:24 PM~16898463
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 con la feria k gasto en su ak47 se pudo aver comprado unas alomejor asta un poco de chromo pero el vato es maton ke le vamos a hacer  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

*MAN I LIKE TO HUSTLE, THATS WHY IM RICH ZZZZT ZZZT I DUN FUCKED UP MY SWITCH*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 15 2010, 04:28 PM~16898493
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


k ondas men 64 lookig good out there on beechnut :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HOLD UP BABY ITS THAT AL BOLDE AGAIN


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 14 2010, 09:39 PM~16891599
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqzWMb7NBXw
> *


ay esta pa ke ya no estes chingando brown :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2010, 10:43 AM~16895695
> *. When you be a big dog like shorty I will. but you ain't  nobody so stop crying about my tires .
> *


LOL, ii never said i was somebody, but the truth is ,U HAVE A $ 200 DOLLAR YUNK HOPPER, Y TE CREES UN CHINGO :0 :0 ,deveria darte berguenza con ese yonke, tienes miedo llevarlo a dallas por que alla se ban a cagar de la riza con tus fender skirts :biggrin: , y no te enojes mi prieto :happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

big brown special request hasta white walls le puse compa :happysad: 








:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2010, 04:24 PM~16898463
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 con la feria k gasto en su ak47 se pudo aver comprado unas alomejor asta un poco de chromo pero el vato es maton ke le vamos a hacer  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nunca vas a ver ese carro con llantas lowrider, mucho menos chrome, nomas le alcanso para un maaco paint :0 no pudo acerlo brincar con lowrider tires :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2010, 04:57 PM~16898758
> *big brown special request hasta white walls le puse compa  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 looks 10 times better with white walls :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 05:00 PM~16898773
> *nunca vas a ver ese carro con llantas lowrider, mucho menos chrome, nomas le alcanso para un maaco paint  :0  no pudo acerlo brincar con lowrider tires :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 cuidado porque saca la pistola (no ****) :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 05:03 PM~16898801
> *someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :yes: :h5:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 07:03 PM~16898801
> *someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2010, 05:01 PM~16898789
> *:0  :0  :0 cuidado porque saca la pistola (no ****) :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 05:03 PM~16898801
> *someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2010, 07:10 PM~16898873
> *looks clean
> *


no hot wings stains..


yet


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2010, 07:04 PM~16898813
> *:0  :0  :yes:  :h5:
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2010, 06:34 PM~16898541
> *MAN I LIKE TO HUSTLE, THATS WHY IM RICH ZZZZT ZZZT I DUN FUCKED UP MY SWITCH
> 
> 
> ...


mayne hold up


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 04:57 PM~16898753
> *LOL, ii never said i was somebody, but the truth is ,U HAVE A $ 200 DOLLAR YUNK HOPPER, Y TE CREES UN CHINGO :0  :0 ,deveria darte berguenza con ese yonke, tienes miedo llevarlo a dallas por que alla se ban a cagar de la riza con tus fender skirts :biggrin: , y no te enojes mi prieto :happysad:
> *


Grasia a dios orita me esta hiendo muy bien tengo lo suficiente. Para sacarlo todo cromado I pintado. . . Pero para que . Para darle gusto a alguien que nomas tiene esxcusas como tu . You don't have to go to dallas. To get clowned .you can get clown here in :H TOWN .you dint went to the show because your excuse Wus they were not give any money. No mames lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2010, 05:46 PM~16899196
> *Grasia a dios orita me esta  hiendo muy bien tengo lo suficiente. Para sacarlo todo cromado I pintado.  .  . Pero para que . Para darle gusto a alguien que nomas tiene esxcusas como tu .  You don't have to go to dallas. To get clowned .you can get clown here in :H TOWN .you dint went to the show because  your excuse  Wus they were not give any money.  No mames lol
> *


fool, u just an ignorant, i was giving you props for hoppin good, and you get all fuckd up, :no: :no: i guess the trailer tire does bother your ass a lot :happysad:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 06:03 PM~16898801
> *someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and clean. Looks good homie.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 05:03 PM~16898801
> *someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n
> 
> 
> ...


mayonaise and mustard aka vogues..good choice :wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 05:55 PM~16899257
> *fool, u just an ignorant, i was giving you props for hoppin good, and you get all fuckd up,  :no:  :no: i guess the trailer tire does bother your ass a lot  :happysad:
> *


Fool I don't want no props From you. What I want is your car. You want to be bad ass when my car broke . Talk all the shit. Well let c how good you are. Lol. I be back in one month Be ready. You better clear 90 because I will.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2010, 07:26 PM~16900195
> *Fool I don't want no props  From you. What I want is  your car.  You want to be bad ass when my car broke . Talk all the shit. Well let c how good you are.    Lol.  I be back in one month Be ready. You better clear 90 because I will.
> *



:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2010, 07:26 PM~16900195
> *Fool I don't want no props  From you. What I want is  your car.  You want to be bad ass when my car broke . Talk all the shit. Well let c how good you are.    Lol.  I be back in one month Be ready. You better clear 90 because I will.
> *


lol, i know u want my car, i wouldnt want ur piece of shit, and why you go out of town looking for work?, there is planty of work here in houston for welders, oh maybe u just a damn helper :uh: :0 :0 
this show how BUTTHURT u still are from last year :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 15 2010, 07:29 PM~16900227
> *:0
> *


what up homie :biggrin: , someone took over on this cat's computer :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 07:35 PM~16900312
> *what up homie :biggrin: , someone took over on this cat's computer :uh:
> *


was it magic.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2010, 09:56 PM~16900598
> *was it magic.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

sic713......... Yo! Lets do this........


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 15 2010, 08:57 PM~16900615
> *sic713......... Yo! Lets do this........
> *


you might wanna add a no **** talkin to him like that....just sayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 15 2010, 09:57 PM~16900615
> *sic713......... Yo! Lets do this........
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2010, 07:56 PM~16900598
> *was it magic.
> *


nah, maybe one of his cheerleaders :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2010, 04:57 PM~16898758
> *big brown special request hasta white walls le puse compa  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



My educated guess was 87 inches and then the car got stuck at 87.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 08:02 PM~16900700
> *:ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

IT'S HERE ONCE AGAIN...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:06 PM~16900758
> *My educated guess was 87 inches and then the car got stuck at 87.
> *


 :0 :0 , i can definetly beat that


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 07:35 PM~16900312
> *what up homie :biggrin: , someone took over on this cat's computer :uh:
> *



*Homie think's your car ain't doing over 90 cuz we know it is :biggrin: *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 10:09 PM~16900800
> *:0  :0 , i can definetly beat that
> *


:ugh:



topic real gay tonight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 15 2010, 08:10 PM~16900821
> *Homie think's your car ain't doing over 90 cuz we know it is :biggrin:
> *


MAN HOMIE, those cats think im playin, the car is doing way more than that, im just saving it for dallas this wknd,  :h5:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 08:15 PM~16900907
> *MAN HOMIE, those cats think im playin, the car is doing way more than that, im just saving it for dallas this wknd,   :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 15 2010, 07:57 PM~16900615
> *sic713......... Yo! Lets do this........
> *


we will.. no **** intended.. wait till i come back in town.. and ill be ready for new cards then..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 08:15 PM~16900907
> *MAN HOMIE, those cats think im playin, the car is doing way more than that, im just saving it for dallas this wknd,   :h5:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 05:03 PM~16898801
> *someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: look nice.... the car i mean.... :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 15 2010, 08:09 PM~16900789
> *IT'S HERE ONCE AGAIN...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 15 2010, 10:29 PM~16901177
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  look nice.... the car i mean.... :nicoderm:
> *


if you gonna buy a luxury car.. should always go with the big one. i ain't trying to say nothing, i'm just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wuts do H-toWn


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 15 2010, 10:09 PM~16900789
> *IT'S HERE ONCE AGAIN...
> 
> 
> ...


We're there!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 15 2010, 09:09 PM~16900789
> *IT'S HERE ONCE AGAIN...
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## HOUSTONEMADE (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 05:03 PM~16898801
> *someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THIS WHEELS LOOK WAY BETTER THAN THOSE SWANGERS, MAN THIS FUCKIN CAR IS SUPA CLEAN BRO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONEMADE_@Mar 15 2010, 11:22 PM~16901920
> *DAM THIS WHEELS  LOOK WAY BETTER THAN THOSE SWANGERS, MAN THIS FUCKIN CAR IS SUPA CLEAN BRO
> *


fuck swangas they can swang from deez nutzzz!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2010, 08:15 PM~16900907
> *MAN HOMIE, those cats think im playin, the car is doing way more than that, im just saving it for dallas this wknd,   :h5:
> *


what time we leaving and what day??


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 15 2010, 08:56 AM~16895234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
:machinegun: hno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:20 AM~16902629
> *:happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 15 2010, 11:24 PM~16902665
> *:scrutinize:
> *


wassup guerro?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:29 AM~16902705
> *wassup guerro?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

THIS BOY MEANS BUSINESS














HUGO, WHERE YOU AT?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:29 AM~16902705
> *wassup guerro?
> *


online shoppin :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 15 2010, 11:42 PM~16902835
> *online shoppin :happysad:
> *


EVER FIND THE LOWER HALF OF THE FIFTH WHEEL I ASKED ABOUT?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:35 AM~16902766
> *THIS BOY MEANS BUSINESS
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Boiler the ves mas maton que la chingada, prestame la fusca para darle un tiro al NIX! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:45 AM~16902857
> *EVER FIND THE LOWER HALF OF THE FIFTH WHEEL I ASKED ABOUT?
> *


i only have a smashed up one


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 15 2010, 11:46 PM~16902869
> *i only have a smashed up one
> *


NEVERMIND


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Few hop pics...... :drama:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 06:03 PM~16898801
> *someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks clean but whats up with the mirrors?


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 16 2010, 01:02 AM~16903039
> *:wow: looks clean but whats up with the mirrors?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 15 2010, 07:03 PM~16898801
> *someone tell that bitch madonna,she ain't only one vogue'n
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 12:35 AM~16902766
> *THIS BOY MEANS BUSINESS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 16 2010, 01:02 AM~16903039
> *:wow: looks clean but whats up with the mirrors?
> *


that's so the trannys with nice racks can look in the mirror to fix their wigs while vogue'n on the hood.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2010, 10:35 PM~16902766
> *THIS BOY MEANS BUSINESS
> 
> 
> ...


damm it piche vato maton :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 16 2010, 09:40 AM~16905733
> *damm it piche vato maton :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 15 2010, 07:26 PM~16900195
> *Fool I don't want no props  From you. What I want is  your car.  You want to be bad ass when my car broke . Talk all the shit. Well let c how good you are.    Lol.  I be back in one month Be ready. You better clear 90 because I will.
> *


NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOUNDS LIKE A GRUDGE MATCH......


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2010, 11:35 PM~16902766
> *HUGO, WHERE YOU AT?
> 
> 
> ...




ha, fkd up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2010, 10:35 PM~16902766
> *THIS BOY MEANS BUSINESS
> 
> 
> ...


puro GUANAJUATO :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Boiler La Momia


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Mar 15 2010, 08:21 PM~16901027
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 16 2010, 04:33 PM~16909252
> *Boiler La Momia
> *


PANZA VERDE :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> THIS BOY MEANS BUSINESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> > THIS BOY MEANS BUSINESS
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2010, 09:51 AM~16904889
> *that's so the trannys with nice racks can look in the mirror to fix their wigs while vogue'n on the hood.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tessa


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2010, 06:53 PM~16910646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pescado :wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 16 2010, 08:51 PM~16911311
> *
> *



wuz the damn deal


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Que onda Slick!!!! ohh you too Pat :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 16 2010, 09:39 PM~16912043
> *had it for my car but mines is in better shape after all. so i wont need it
> 
> I could ship it but it would be expensive! maybe cut it in half and ship but even then will be quite a bit.
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 16 2010, 09:54 PM~16912269
> *looks rough but is fairly solid. stock suspension but car seems like it sat for a while but wil work to plate or clean up and paint. most parts are in good condt and car still rolled just fine before i removed it.
> 
> set of A arms 80 bucks complete
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how much for the upper a aarms


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

fleetwood trim any1?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

puro hustlers :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 17 2010, 10:40 AM~16915568
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR YOUR SUPPORT...YOU LIKE FAMILY CALI YOU KNOW THAT...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for everyone support with my little girl. my little girl is in heaven and I know the lord has her in his hands.

In a few weeks i will be having a benifit to raise money for her head stone i will post it on when i got everything lined out. 

THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYONES SUPPPORT!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 17 2010, 08:53 AM~16915657
> *Just wanted to say thanks for everyone support with my little girl. my little girl is in heaven and I know the lord has her in his hands.
> 
> In a few weeks i will be having a benifit to raise money for her head stone i will post it on when i got everything lined out.
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 17 2010, 08:53 AM~16915657
> *Just wanted to say thanks for everyone support with my little girl. my little girl is in heaven and I know the lord has her in his hands.
> 
> In a few weeks i will be having a benifit to raise money for her head stone i will post it on when i got everything lined out.
> ...


  im truely sorry for your loss homie..let me know about benifit... my new number 8325610515


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

goffy lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 17 2010, 10:17 AM~16916306
> *goffy lol
> *


  GoFFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 17 2010, 08:53 AM~16915657
> *Just wanted to say thanks for everyone support with my little girl. my little girl is in heaven and I know the lord has her in his hands.
> 
> In a few weeks i will be having a benifit to raise money for her head stone i will post it on when i got everything lined out.
> ...



let me know the date.. hopefully i will be in town..


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 17 2010, 12:30 PM~16916449
> *    GoFFY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Should make that avatar your next mural goffy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Mar 17 2010, 08:42 AM~16915580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  just let me know when and where and im there


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 17 2010, 08:53 AM~16915657
> *Just wanted to say thanks for everyone support with my little girl. my little girl is in heaven and I know the lord has her in his hands.
> 
> In a few weeks i will be having a benifit to raise money for her head stone i will post it on when i got everything lined out.
> ...


Dam homie iono wat to say to ya..... I wouldn't know wat to do if I was in dat situation.....but keep ya head up n know for a fact she ina better place....let us know when the benefit going down..... :angel: :angel


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 15 2010, 04:34 PM~16898542
> *k ondas men 64 lookig good out there on beechnut  :biggrin:
> *


IS MY DAILY :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 17 2010, 08:53 AM~16915657
> *Just wanted to say thanks for everyone support with my little girl. my little girl is in heaven and I know the lord has her in his hands.
> 
> In a few weeks i will be having a benifit to raise money for her head stone i will post it on when i got everything lined out.
> ...


sorry bout your lost homie and i ll be there to support


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 28 2010, 10:38 PM~16754286
> *83 cady coupe project for sale solid staight body with 40k original miles, real shell top. Bad motor. All the parts needed to make the 90s conversion. $1800 for the car and all the parts. Not my car but I will put you in contatc with the owner if you are interested.
> I think he would consider trades for a clean G Body.
> 
> ...


SOLD


:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2010, 05:16 PM~16919494
> *SOLD
> :biggrin:
> *


wtf... :wow: are u going to try to put a regal front clip on that...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 17 2010, 06:57 PM~16919844
> *wtf... :wow:  are u going to try to put a regal front clip on that...
> *


yeah along with the digital dash that is in my '87 regal :biggrin: 



















:buttkick:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 15 2010, 08:00 PM~16900670
> *you might wanna add a no **** talkin to him like that....just sayin
> *


second that motion ........


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2010, 06:01 PM~16919878
> *yeah along with the digital dash that is in my '87 regal  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

message from chuca


_ art car parade may 8th?
i think its either 25 or 35 entry fee like 9am-3pm just hanging on allen parkway then parade noon -3, lemme know I'll put u down and get u the app ASAP. Art car peeps like the oldies and multi patterned up cars. they do have prize money that lowrider win every year, * i won once like $400*

_
:0


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Mar 16 2010, 08:58 PM~16911420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 15 2010, 10:09 PM~16900789
> *IT'S HERE ONCE AGAIN...
> 
> 
> ...



X 2010


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 17 2010, 04:57 PM~16919844
> *wtf... :wow:  are u going to try to put a regal front clip on that...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Mar 17 2010, 08:00 PM~16920927
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2010, 09:07 PM~16921846
> *
> *


 :uh: 2am :burn:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 17 2010, 08:53 AM~16915657
> *Just wanted to say thanks for everyone support with my little girl. my little girl is in heaven and I know the lord has her in his hands.
> 
> In a few weeks i will be having a benifit to raise money for her head stone i will post it on when i got everything lined out.
> ...


 :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 17 2010, 04:16 PM~16919494
> *SOLD
> :biggrin:
> *


what!!! :wow:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 17 2010, 12:26 PM~16917486
> *Should make that avatar your next mural goffy
> *


slow your rolls.... over sized pimp :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

*Kustom 401K*, BAYTOWNSLC, H*MART1970*....ya coming down for easter????


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 18 2010, 01:33 AM~16924286
> *Kustom 401K, BAYTOWNSLC, HMART1970....ya coming down for easter????
> *


I am sure LATIN KUSTOMS will make an appearance!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 18 2010, 12:35 AM~16924301
> *I am sure LATIN KUSTOMS will make an appearance!
> *


ya come down every year :thumbsup: ..just makn sure :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 17 2010, 10:32 PM~16922196
> *:uh: 2am :burn:
> *


you got the message?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 18 2010, 06:29 AM~16925345
> *you got the message?
> *


 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

98 accord 2500 power ac heat alarm tint runs great wheels


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2010, 11:13 AM~16926392
> *95 accord 2500 power ac heat alarm tint runs great wheels
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm might buy that for my brawd. How many miles?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2010, 11:13 AM~16926392
> *95 accord 2500 power ac heat alarm tint runs great wheels
> 
> 
> ...


sent the info to homeboy but he never replied. ran into him at wal-mart and he said "to hell with my stepdaughter" so go figure.


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody gonna go check this out this weekend 

http://www.tradersvillage.com/en/houston/e...-Auto-Swap-Meet


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2010, 09:13 AM~16926392
> *95 accord 2500 power ac heat alarm tint runs great wheels
> 
> 
> ...


diz is a 98 n up good price


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2010, 06:53 PM~16910646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DA HOE IS CLEAN :x:


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 18 2010, 11:45 AM~16926634
> *diz is a 98 n up good price
> *


yea i posted it from my phone .....fixed it


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 14 2010, 09:41 PM~16890114
> *HERE SOME PICS FROM THE FIRST ANNUAL EASTER BASH AND LOWRIDER EXHIBITION AT MACGREGOR PARK
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: DATS RIGHT DAT WAS A GOOD DAY DATS ME N DA PIC DAT WAS HOLDIN IT DWN WITH DA REGAL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 18 2010, 11:50 AM~16926680
> *DA HOE IS CLEAN  :x:
> *


compared to your car, it is! 


:rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2010, 04:55 PM~16930010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats clean as hell


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Got to throw bout 8 coats of gloss on dat hoe knowmsayin......:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2010, 08:58 PM~16931074
> *Got to throw bout 8 coats of gloss on dat hoe knowmsayin......:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2010, 04:55 PM~16930010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what u call lowriding hop, no yunk :0 :0 :biggrin:..yup bu then again, no everybody has that much $ :happysad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

SO ANYONE GOING TO DALLAS THIS WEEKEND? EMPIRE GOING OUT THERE...DRESS WARM ITS GOING TO BE REAL COLD ALL WEEKEND IF YALL DO...


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2010, 04:55 PM~16930010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*<span style=\'colorurple\'>yEAH sPIKE'S REGAL IS CLEAN AS HELL</span>*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16931074
> *Got to throw bout 8 coats of gloss on dat hoe knowmsayin......:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16930010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2010, 06:58 PM~16931074
> *Got to throw bout 8 coats of gloss on dat hoe knowmsayin......:0
> 
> 
> ...


put bout nomsayn bout 12 coats of gloss on dat hoe


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Mar 18 2010, 06:55 PM~16930010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 18 2010, 01:12 PM~16928377
> *yea i posted it from my phone .....fixed it
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

every day lookin better


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 18 2010, 05:49 PM~16930392
> *compared to your car, it is!
> :rimshot:
> *


always hatin


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 19 2010, 02:19 AM~16934705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride but i dont know about those dummy ligths and ugly interior


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 19 2010, 07:57 AM~16935776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Mar 19 2010, 10:19 AM~16935968
> *clean ride
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2010, 08:56 AM~16936351
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 19 2010, 09:35 AM~16936631
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 19 2010, 10:58 AM~16936849
> *x4
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 19 2010, 11:29 AM~16937587
> *:uh:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 19 2010, 03:16 PM~16938296
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2010, 01:16 PM~16938299
> *:uh:
> *


k ondas senior latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 19 2010, 03:18 PM~16938321
> *k ondas senior latin
> *


lo mismo loco, esperando el callylac pa' manana.


*D.J. Short Dog live in the mix tonight @ 7pm on * http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

*Mixing up all of your favorite hip hop & R&B joints along with some dancehall and the requests you want to listen to. 7pm central time til ???*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

dallas anyone?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 19 2010, 02:39 PM~16938940
> *lo mismo loco, esperando el callylac pa' manana.
> D.J. Short Dog live in the mix tonight @ 7pm on   http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> 
> ...


    un pinchi palominos jam ahi pa la raza wey :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 19 2010, 03:41 PM~16939406
> *dallas anyone?
> *


:no: :no:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2010, 05:35 PM~16939744
> *:no: :no:
> *



por que jotoness :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 19 2010, 04:36 PM~16939751
> *por que jotoness :uh:
> *


got alot of eran s to run tommorow.. and i have to ship my striping stuff on monday morn.. , plus i aint got a car... so why go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

swap meet at traders village this weekend any good?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2010, 05:53 PM~16939866
> *swap meet at traders village this weekend any good?
> *


not all that


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a project 85 landau

runs and drives but will need work. not sure on the mechanics of it i just made sure it turned on so i didnt have to push it around. It has a clear Louisiana title from the orevious owner and a few dings and dents. only rust problems are in the roof area. i had to sand one side of the car since the previous owner spray painted it. runs strong but i would go over it or pull that out and drop a fresh 350. all the electrical seems to work just fine

some trim is missing and it does not have the driver side qtr glass. Interior is also in rough shape but nothnig major broken just radio missing. all the body panels line up fine. car starts up and shifts even better. breaks seem to be working pretty good too. 

asking 900 bucks or post an offer maybe even trade but im not really looking for any more cars...maybe if its a runnig driving car or truck....

car is in southeast houston tx



























































































*make reasonable offer*


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2010, 06:53 PM~16939866
> *swap meet at traders village this weekend any good?
> *


not really, best ones are out of town.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 19 2010, 04:42 PM~16939788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD , pics of the complete car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo+Mar 19 2010, 05:45 PM~16940199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anything else going on this weekend?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 19 2010, 07:26 PM~16941077
> *LOOKS GOOD , pics of the complete car
> *


:thumbsup:

i don have any.. pearl is to hard to see in the sun..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 17 2010, 07:53 AM~16915657
> *Just wanted to say thanks for everyone support with my little girl. my little girl is in heaven and I know the lord has her in his hands.
> 
> In a few weeks i will be having a benifit to raise money for her head stone i will post it on when i got everything lined out.
> ...


sorry about your loss homie, may god bless your lil girl and all your family!!! :angel:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 19 2010, 06:26 PM~16941077
> *LOOKS GOOD , pics of the complete car
> *


so what time are we rolling out to dallas?? heard you got a whole school bus to take all the broke folks so i thought i'd join!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Who all goin 2 dallas is gon be the shit


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 20 2010, 12:45 AM~16943383
> *Who all goin 2 dallas is gon be the shit
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

STILL GOT IT......NEEDS TO GO...GOTTA FINISH THA LINCOLN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trade me the wheels for my stocks :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2010, 10:44 AM~16944622
> *trade me the wheels for my stocks  :biggrin:
> *


AWWWW ***** NAWWWW :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 20 2010, 10:55 AM~16944668
> *AWWWW ***** NAWWWW :0  :0
> *


what's up with the handprints on the hood? were you giving someone the hammer in the bent position? :ugh: both are right side hands. LOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this weather sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 12:30 PM~16945489
> *this weather sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Mar 20 2010, 01:45 PM~16945581
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 20 2010, 01:05 PM~16945700
> *X3
> *


x4


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 20 2010, 01:10 PM~16945724
> *x4
> *



x5


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 20 2010, 12:13 PM~16945747
> *x5
> *


x6 otravez


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 19 2010, 09:17 PM~16942124
> *so what time are we rolling out to dallas?? heard you got a whole school bus to take all the broke folks so i thought i'd join!! :biggrin:
> *


nah fool :angry: :twak: :twak: just homies, but this weather aint helping :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 02:33 PM~16945857
> *nah fool :angry:  :twak:  :twak: just homies, but this weather aint helping :angry:
> *


 :0 ***** said u aint a homie :0 .................just thought i'd point that out


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 02:30 PM~16945840
> *x6 otravez
> *


x7


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 20 2010, 01:03 PM~16945982
> *x7
> *


+1


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Mar 20 2010, 10:30 AM~16945489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  damn no shit huh!! WELL FUCK A ***** NAME BOILER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 20 2010, 01:07 PM~16945996
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> damn no shit huh!! WELL FUCK A MEXICAN NAME BOILER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 20 2010, 01:03 PM~16945983
> *+1
> *


robledo said its cold and wet in dallas.. 
might snow tommorow too..
keep our tropical asses home


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2010, 01:30 PM~16946103
> *robledo said its cold and wet in dallas..
> might snow tommorow too..
> keep our tropical asses home
> *


agreed


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 11:30 AM~16945489
> *this weather sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 19 2010, 09:17 PM~16942124
> *so what time are we rolling out to dallas?? heard you got a whole school bus to take all the broke folks so i thought i'd join!! :biggrin:
> *


SOMEONE TOLD U A LIE, CUZ THE ONLY BROKE ***** RIGHT NOW IS ME....
 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 12:30 PM~16945489
> *this weather sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


i disagree


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 11:30 AM~16945489
> *this weather sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


k, rain gone, dallas tx here we come, o yeah, (no ****)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 20 2010, 01:07 PM~16945996
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> damn no shit huh!! WELL FUCK A ***** NAME BOILER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no mames :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by little_Money_@Mar 20 2010, 04:26 PM~16946345
> *SOMEONE TOLD U A LIE,  CUZ THE ONLY BROKE ***** RIGHT NOW IS ME....
> :biggrin:
> *


i been on shopping spree lately, so i'm almost broke as some of y'all.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cold weather is good beer drinkin weather


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2010, 05:04 PM~16947149
> *cold weather is good beer drinkin weather
> *


oh yeaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first day of spring , my ass


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2010, 07:04 PM~16947149
> *cold weather is good beer drinkin weather
> *


you buying?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2010, 05:21 PM~16947259
> *you buying?
> *


staying home where its safe, bout to grill some steaks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i fixed it already, but anybody knows what would cause something like this to happen to a garage door? just wondering if i should have spring or pulley changed so it dont happen again.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2010, 07:26 PM~16947292
> *staying home where its safe, bout to grill some steaks
> *


safe from what? and what time should i come by?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2010, 05:30 PM~16947312
> *safe from what?  and what time should i come by?
> *


safe from foos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2010, 07:35 PM~16947342
> *safe from foos
> *


yeah, i know what you mean.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

That crap happened to my garage door, you don't have to have it replaced bu the spring needs to be torqued again. It happen to me when the torsion was getting to loose then it just popped and wouldn't go up or down anymore but it cost $75


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Letting everyone know we will be selling Whole smoked briskets to help raise money for RARA's daughters funeral expenses. The briskets will be ready saturday April 3rd the day before easter. Cost is $40 for the whole brisket, for those who remember our plate sale a couple years ago on Pasadena blvd, our cook from that sale is back to make these briskets. If you want to pre order please get with myself or any member of Houston Stylez by next saturday so we can get a good count of how many briskets to make. We will also be selling plates at Roseland Park on easter $7 will get you brisket, sausage, beans, potato salad and a drink. All Money will go towards the funeral expenses for RARA's little girl. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 20 2010, 03:07 PM~16945996
> *:angry:
> :biggrin:
> damn no shit huh!! WELL FUCK A ***** NAME BOILER!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 20 2010, 07:54 PM~16947486
> *That crap happened to my garage door, you don't have to have it replaced bu the spring needs to be torqued again. It happen to me when the torsion was getting to loose then it just popped and wouldn't go up or down anymore but it cost $75
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2010, 07:42 PM~16947751
> *Letting everyone know we will be selling Whole smoked briskets to help raise money for RARA's daughters funeral expenses. The briskets will be ready saturday April 3rd the day before easter. Cost is $40 for the whole brisket, for those who remember our plate sale a couple years ago on Pasadena blvd, our cook from that sale is back to make these briskets. If you want to pre order please get with myself or any member of Houston Stylez by next saturday so we can get a good count of how many briskets to make. We will also be selling plates at Roseland Park on easter $7 will get you brisket, sausage, beans, potato salad and a drink. All Money will go towards the funeral expenses for RARA's little girl.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



when will the briskets be ready to pick up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

count me in for one when do you need the cash


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16947751
> *Letting everyone know we will be selling Whole smoked briskets to help raise money for RARA's daughters funeral expenses. The briskets will be ready saturday April 3rd the day before easter. Cost is $40 for the whole brisket, for those who remember our plate sale a couple years ago on Pasadena blvd, our cook from that sale is back to make these briskets. If you want to pre order please get with myself or any member of Houston Stylez by next saturday so we can get a good count of how many briskets to make. We will also be selling plates at Roseland Park on easter $7 will get you brisket, sausage, beans, potato salad and a drink. All Money will go towards the funeral expenses for RARA's little girl.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


hook me up with one.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN BUYING A POOL TABLE??? WE HARDLY USE IT ANYMORE ITS MORE OF A SHELF FOR SHIT......ITS NOT THE SUPER LARGE 1 BUT RIGHT B4 DAT....IF ANYBODY INTERESTED PM OR HIT ME UP AND ILL SHOOT U PICS.......GOTA GO FOR DA CHEAPPPPPPP!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16947751
> *Letting everyone know we will be selling Whole smoked briskets to help raise money for RARA's daughters funeral expenses. The briskets will be ready saturday April 3rd the day before easter. Cost is $40 for the whole brisket, for those who remember our plate sale a couple years ago on Pasadena blvd, our cook from that sale is back to make these briskets. If you want to pre order please get with myself or any member of Houston Stylez by next saturday so we can get a good count of how many briskets to make. We will also be selling plates at Roseland Park on easter $7 will get you brisket, sausage, beans, potato salad and a drink. All Money will go towards the funeral expenses for RARA's little girl.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


what about some of that hash brown casserole?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 20 2010, 07:50 PM~16948226
> *ANYBODY INTERESTED IN BUYING A POOL TABLE??? WE HARDLY USE IT ANYMORE ITS MORE OF A SHELF FOR SHIT......ITS NOT THE SUPER LARGE 1 BUT RIGHT B4 DAT....IF ANYBODY INTERESTED PM OR HIT ME UP AND ILL SHOOT U PICS.......GOTA GO FOR DA CHEAPPPPPPP!!!!!
> *


Its an 8x4 table.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 20 2010, 09:50 PM~16948226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i might know someone interested. text me pics when you get em, and i'll pass em alone.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Mar 20 2010, 09:35 PM~16948121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 20 2010, 09:53 PM~16948249
> *what about some of that hash brown casserole?
> *


We weren't planning on making it but for the right price we can make a special one just for you.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone going to Tennessee? Need a car brought back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2010, 10:35 PM~16948646
> *We weren't planning on making it but for the right price we can make a special one just for you.
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2010, 09:34 PM~16948637
> *By next saturday if possible.
> Got it.  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll bring it to southside this week who should I leave it with


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 20 2010, 09:34 PM~16949209
> *I'll bring it to southside this week who should I leave it with
> *


me.. any houston stylez member


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 12:30 PM~16945489
> *this weather sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


x2................  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money+Mar 20 2010, 01:26 PM~16946345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SORRY HOMIE, I WONT TALK ABOUT YOUR DADDY LIKE THAT AGAIN....
:uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

I HEARD THE DALLAS SHOW WAS CANCELED!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 21 2010, 12:31 PM~16953125
> *I HEARD THE DALLAS SHOW WAS CANCELED!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 21 2010, 02:31 PM~16953125
> *I HEARD THE DALLAS SHOW WAS CANCELED!!!
> *


nobody cares


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAN, what a crazy day, almost made it to dallas, and then a bunch of wrecks cause of the ice roads, sheriff had us on hold for more than an hour :angry: , then show cancel :uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2010, 02:57 PM~16946491
> *k, rain gone, dallas tx here we come, o yeah, (no ****)
> *


THATS WHAT WE THOUGHT...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 21 2010, 12:31 PM~16953125
> *I HEARD THE DALLAS SHOW WAS CANCELED!!!
> *


U COULD OF TOLD SOMEBODY.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 21 2010, 03:39 PM~16954112
> *MAN, what a crazy day, almost made it to dallas, and then a bunch of wrecks cause of the ice roads, sheriff had us on hold for more than an hour :angry: , then show cancel :uh:
> *


THE WHOLE TIME IT WAS THAT DAM JUICE.LOL...........


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 20 2010, 06:56 PM~16947844
> *:uh:
> *


JUICE *****, JUICE..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2010, 10:34 PM~16948637
> *By next saturday if possible.
> Got it.  :thumbsup:
> *


i'll pass the cash to mike (italiano) when i see him. thanks.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

turned out to be a nice day today. got some yardwork done and made room for the patriot.


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 21 2010, 05:16 PM~16954705
> *THE WHOLE TIME IT WAS THAT DAM JUICE.LOL...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 21 2010, 05:18 PM~16954713
> *JUICE *****, JUICE..
> *


lmao


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 21 2010, 05:51 PM~16954944
> *turned out to be a nice day today.  got some yardwork done and made room for the patriot.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

GOT BACK INTO TOWN TODAY FROM DALLAS... CRAZY ASS WEATHER.... I SEEN BOUT 20 WRECKS SAT. AND TODAY...


----------



## Big ERN77 (Feb 23, 2010)

I picked up a 53 210 this weekend. It's in pretty decent shape. I need a 6vlt battery and the brakes done.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 21 2010, 08:13 PM~16954683
> *THATS WHAT WE THOUGHT...
> *


 :uh: Did Road Rules Apply? :scrutinize: and no that truck was not stick shift :ugh:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 21 2010, 11:13 PM~16956100
> *:uh: Did Road Rules Apply? :scrutinize: and no that truck was not stick shift :ugh:
> *


get ur own material hoe :angry:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 21 2010, 11:22 PM~16956218
> *WTF *** :uh:
> *


failed! :uh:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Mar 21 2010, 11:23 PM~16956230
> *failed! :uh:
> *


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 21 2010, 11:26 PM~16956265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 21 2010, 08:56 PM~16955905
> *GOT BACK INTO TOWN TODAY FROM DALLAS...  CRAZY ASS WEATHER.... I SEEN BOUT 20 WRECKS SAT. AND TODAY...
> *



yea..the only thing that showed in dallas was the snow

took this from the room about 10:30 the morning, most of it was melted by then. took a ride around town, looked like the area by fair park got it REAL bad.
but saturday night, looked like fuggn christmas in march mayne :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

4 yrs old killed for a gran prix on 84z :thumbsdown:


http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video#global


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 21 2010, 10:40 PM~16956497
> *4 yrs old killed for a gran prix on 84z :thumbsdown:
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video#global
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 21 2010, 08:31 PM~16956341
> *yea..the only thing that showed in dallas was the snow
> 
> took this from the room about 10:30 the morning, most of it was melted by then.  took a ride around town, looked like the area by fair park got it REAL bad.
> ...


Talk about global warming


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big ERN77_@Mar 21 2010, 10:10 PM~16956070
> *I picked up a 53 210 this weekend. It's in pretty decent shape.  I need a 6vlt battery and the brakes done.
> *


http://www.chevsofthe40s.com/


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 17 2010, 11:57 PM~16923242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We got our website up and running...www.houstonregiontour.com

Pictures from the True Eminence show are in the gallery...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 20 2010, 08:42 PM~16947751
> *Letting everyone know we will be selling Whole smoked briskets to help raise money for RARA's daughters funeral expenses. The briskets will be ready saturday April 3rd the day before easter. Cost is $40 for the whole brisket, for those who remember our plate sale a couple years ago on Pasadena blvd, our cook from that sale is back to make these briskets. If you want to pre order please get with myself or any member of Houston Stylez by next saturday so we can get a good count of how many briskets to make. We will also be selling plates at Roseland Park on easter $7 will get you brisket, sausage, beans, potato salad and a drink. All Money will go towards the funeral expenses for RARA's little girl.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


We will see you guys at the picnic!! Now I don't have to worry bout bringing a pit...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

got some pitbull 12 inch cylinders for sale.. looking for some 14s or 40 bucks..bought them from gaystar and i dont need them now..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 21 2010, 02:02 PM~16953921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I DIDNT KNOW EITHER!!!! BOILER TEXT ME


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 21 2010, 09:08 PM~16956861
> *got some pitbull 12 inch cylinders for sale.. looking for some 14s or 40 bucks..bought them from gaystar and i dont need them now..
> *


Ill give u a box of chicken for it :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 21 2010, 09:13 PM~16956930
> *Ill give u a box of chicken for it :dunno:
> *


cool.. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

THIS BUCKET JUST SHOWED UP TODAY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 11:00 PM~16957527
> *THIS BUCKET JUST SHOWED UP TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 21 2010, 11:03 PM~16957559
> *:wow: :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 11:06 PM~16957606
> *THANK YOU.
> *


looks solid..yall got a nice project there


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 21 2010, 11:27 PM~16957861
> *looks solid..yall got a nice project there
> *


VERY SOLID


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2010, 12:00 AM~16957527
> *THIS BUCKET JUST SHOWED UP TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


bawla talk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 21 2010, 08:40 PM~16956497
> *4 yrs old killed for a gran prix on 84z :thumbsdown:
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video#global
> *


high price to pay to swang them thangs


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2010, 10:00 PM~16957527
> *THIS BUCKET JUST SHOWED UP TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Mar 21 2010, 09:02 PM~16956794
> *We got our website up and running...HoustonRegionTour.com
> 
> Pictures from the True Eminence show are in the gallery...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 21 2010, 08:13 PM~16956100
> *:uh: Did Road Rules Apply? :scrutinize: and no that truck was not stick shift :ugh:
> *


no vales cock guey..


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by flako_@Mar 21 2010, 08:16 PM~16956143
> *get ur own material hoe :angry:
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Mar 21 2010, 08:26 PM~16956265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x's6


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKING FOR SUM OLD SCHOOL PARTS IF ANYONE HAS THEM HIT ME UP A CHAIN STEERING WHEEL A SET OF 60" OR 70" SIDE PIPES WITH TRIPLE LAKE PLUS [SHOW PIPES] AND SUM CRAGERS 13 OR 14


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 21 2010, 09:08 PM~16956861
> *got some pitbull 12 inch cylinders for sale.. looking for some 14s or 40 bucks..bought them from gaystar and i dont need them now..
> *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 22 2010, 11:22 AM~16961004
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got 15$ on those cylinders


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Mar 22 2010, 09:28 AM~16961047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not hurting for no money..save those crackhead offers for crackheads.. :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

new updates 4rm money maker


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Mar 22 2010, 10:50 AM~16961755
> *new updates 4rm money maker
> 
> 
> ...


can someone say new paint job??? :0 hope insurance is up to par for person who hit him


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just hit up last minute and have them write u an estimate :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Mar 22 2010, 10:50 AM~16961755
> *new updates 4rm money maker
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 22 2010, 11:00 AM~16961859
> *can someone say new paint job???  :0  hope insurance is up to par for person who hit him
> *


zum dumb mudafuka with a pontiac


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2010, 11:06 AM~16961909
> *just hit up last minute and have them write u an estimate  :biggrin:
> *


i juz did thanx


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Mar 22 2010, 11:09 AM~16961929
> *zum dumb mudafuka with a pontiac
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Mar 22 2010, 12:50 PM~16961755
> *new updates 4rm money maker
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like la jura next to the car.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 18 2010, 08:58 PM~16931074
> *Got to throw bout 8 coats of gloss on dat hoe knowmsayin......:0
> 
> 
> ...


bout god damn time noe


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2010, 11:06 AM~16961909
> *just hit up last minute and have them write u an estimate  :biggrin:
> *


u know a good body shop


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2010, 11:12 AM~16961946
> *Looks like la jura next to the car.
> *


it is, fckin with mandos lil cuzin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Mar 22 2010, 11:14 AM~16961961
> *u know a good body shop
> *


if their insurance is picking up the tab id take it to the most expensive place u can find. and cut a side deal :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Mar 22 2010, 11:50 AM~16961755
> *new updates 4rm money maker
> 
> 
> ...




That sux homie. Sad day for IMPALAS


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

That'll buff out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 21 2010, 08:25 PM~16955208
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


don't look like it will happen. The new renter of the shop not working with el mike to release the car. :angry:  moving onto another one.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Mar 22 2010, 10:50 AM~16961755
> *new updates 4rm money maker
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks.. none driving mutha fuckers


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2010, 02:53 PM~16962798
> *don't look like it will happen.  The new renter of the shop not working with el mike to release the car.  :angry:    moving onto another one.
> *


Hold out for that one, you wont regret it. There is a ton of potentail in that car, only reason I let it go was to buy my drop top.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2010, 06:49 AM~16959510
> *high price to pay to swang them thangs
> *


noumsayin......cum thew hea on foe's dey gon take dem hoe's


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2010, 12:53 PM~16962798
> *don't look like it will happen.  The new renter of the shop not working with el mike to release the car.  :angry:    moving onto another one.
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: y tu culis como sigue (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2010, 11:50 AM~16962207
> *That sux homie. Sad day for IMPALAS
> *


yup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 22 2010, 04:37 PM~16963814
> *:happysad:  :happysad: y  tu culis como sigue (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


esta bien cabron, al rato te mando fotos de los rollos de chocolate cabron. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 22 2010, 03:28 PM~16963161
> *Hold out for that one, you wont regret it. There is a ton of potentail in that car, only reason I let it go was to buy my drop top.
> *


I'll talk to mike tonight. Sucks that he has gotten the run around all weekend.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

pull up on it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 05:48 PM~16964456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 05:48 PM~16964456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 22 2010, 02:49 PM~16963928
> *esta bien cabron, al rato te mando fotos de los rollos de chocolate cabron.  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :barf: :barf: :burn: :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2010, 01:10 PM~16962353
> *That'll buff out
> *



that comment is about as out of style as davids 'lowrider' mini truck :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 22 2010, 05:05 PM~16965137
> *that comment is about as out of style as davids 'lowrider' mini truck :uh:
> *


Bbbbaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaaaa!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

AWWWWW SKEEET SKEEET SKEEEETTTT!!!! BOYS AT WALTERS PAINT SHOP DID DA DAM THIZZLE!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 22 2010, 05:36 PM~16964362
> *pull up on it
> 
> 
> ...


ain't got shit on noe's lac. 

or this tuner lincoln! :roflmao: 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3103096


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2010, 05:22 PM~16965300
> *AWWWWW SKEEET SKEEET SKEEEETTTT!!!!  BOYS AT WALTERS PAINT SHOP DID DA DAM THIZZLE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 that was quicker than the last shop..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2010, 07:22 PM~16965300
> *AWWWWW SKEEET SKEEET SKEEEETTTT!!!!  BOYS AT WALTERS PAINT SHOP DID DA DAM THIZZLE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice any murals?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 08:07 PM~16965705
> *that was quicker than the last shop..
> *


sneak dissin'? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2010, 06:11 PM~16965744
> *sneak dissin'?  :dunno:
> *


no.. even he said it himself.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2010, 06:09 PM~16965719
> *nice  any murals?
> *


sneak dissin ? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 22 2010, 08:11 PM~16965751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2010, 05:22 PM~16965300
> *AWWWWW SKEEET SKEEET SKEEEETTTT!!!!  BOYS AT WALTERS PAINT SHOP DID DA DAM THIZZLE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2010, 05:22 PM~16965300
> *AWWWWW SKEEET SKEEET SKEEEETTTT!!!!  BOYS AT WALTERS PAINT SHOP DID DA DAM THIZZLE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a hopper :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2010, 06:21 PM~16965847
> *looks like a hopper  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


sneakdissinonjunkhoppers.com/mayne


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 22 2010, 06:07 PM~16965705
> *that was quicker than the last shop..
> *


Shit...u ain't lying...a year n a half compared to a week n a half......and work is 30x better.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when u pickin me up. i wanna ride cadillac


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2010, 06:21 PM~16965847
> *looks like a hopper  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


Ha....might as well be....bucketolac...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 22 2010, 06:30 PM~16965944
> *when u pickin me up. i wanna ride cadillac
> *


Shit...after the news I got today....ion even know mayne =(


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 22 2010, 06:05 PM~16965137
> *that comment is about as out of style as davids 'lowrider' mini truck :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

WANTED, steel block, anyone??


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 22 2010, 08:01 PM~16967225
> *WANTED, steel block, anyone??
> *


you still woarppin blocks loco?


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

MORE DETAILS ON THAT ACCORD SLIM. PM ME THANX. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 23 2010, 08:36 AM~16971446
> *
> *


si


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2010, 06:41 AM~16971459
> *si
> *


u get them wheels mounted on the thunder chicken yet?


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 22 2010, 01:28 PM~16963161
> *Hold out for that one, you wont regret it. There is a ton of potentail in that car, only reason I let it go was to buy my drop top.
> *


 :angry: FUCK THAT IM GOING TO TALK TO DAM SORRY ASS BASTARD. MOTHER FUCKER OWNS ME ONE.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Mar 23 2010, 06:52 AM~16971503
> *:angry: FUCK THAT IM GOING TO TALK TO  DAM SORRY ASS BASTARD. MOTHER FUCKER OWNS ME ONE.
> *


TALKED TO THAT SORRY BITCH JUST RIGHT NOW. SAID FRIDAY FOR SURE. BUT NOT AFTER 5PM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 23 2010, 08:51 AM~16971502
> *u get them wheels mounted on the thunder chicken yet?
> *


yep. anda granpappy pimpin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Mar 23 2010, 08:56 AM~16971527
> *TALKED TO THAT SORRY BITCH JUST RIGHT NOW. SAID FRIDAY FOR SURE. BUT NOT AFTER 5PM*


that's the problem, everyone still at work or getting off work. spoke to mike, still going to get it but told him not to rush since homeboy at the shop won't work with el homie mike.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Mar 22 2010, 11:35 PM~16968928
> *MORE DETAILS ON THAT ACCORD SLIM. PM ME THANX.      :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Pm sent my *****


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2010, 07:05 AM~16971605
> *yep.  anda granpappy pimpin'
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 23 2010, 09:41 AM~16971826
> *:thumbsup:
> *


want to do lunch? got to swing by the paintshop and pick up the paint for the silverado first though.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2010, 07:43 AM~16971840
> *want to do lunch?  got to swing by the paintshop and pick up the paint for the silverado first though.
> *


 :uh: :uh: ****????? :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 23 2010, 09:54 AM~16971904
> *:uh:  :uh: ****?????  :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


nobeetch


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone need wheels for a "newer shity car?"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

this dude is quite the salesman--
fo sale


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2010, 07:43 AM~16971840
> *want to do lunch?  got to swing by the paintshop and pick up the paint for the silverado first though.
> *


Hit me up when u done picking up paint


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 23 2010, 10:19 AM~16972076
> *Hit me up when u done picking up paint
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2010, 05:22 PM~16965300
> *AWWWWW SKEEET SKEEET SKEEEETTTT!!!!  BOYS AT WALTERS PAINT SHOP DID DA DAM THIZZLE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Mar 22 2010, 09:30 PM~16968818
> *you still woarppin blocks loco?
> *


LOL, NAH, is for a homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 22 2010, 06:09 PM~16965719
> *nice  any murals?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 23 2010, 01:05 PM~16973709
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2010, 12:14 PM~16973790
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 23 2010, 02:08 PM~16974244
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 23 2010, 08:00 AM~16971945
> *nobeetch
> *


pinchi swinger :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whens next westheimer?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2010, 01:10 PM~16974691
> *whens next westheimer?
> *


this weekend


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coo weather supposed to be nice


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 01:53 PM~16975070
> *this weekend
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:angry: my car is fucked ima see if i can take money maker 


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 01:53 PM~16975070
> *this weekend
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i guess its this weekend.. dont depend on me.. i could be wrong.

it was either last weekend of this one..
im not going so.. yall have fun and be safe..

no broken a arms OK.


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 23 2010, 08:17 AM~16971688
> *Pm sent my *****
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

victor..
throwbacks..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 23 2010, 08:11 PM~16979822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see you guys in baytown.. save me a plate if i dont get there early..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 23 2010, 10:11 PM~16979822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :angel: Hit me up sometime this week so I can give you our money. Off early rest of week.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

damn sic your gettin down


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 24 2010, 01:59 AM~16982840
> *damn sic your gettin down
> *


& that was years ago :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Update on the briskets, the avaerage whole brisket will be about 15 pounds.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 24 2010, 09:09 AM~16984883
> *Update on the briskets, the avaerage whole brisket will be about 15 pounds.
> *


i got 10 lbs of meat for yo grill


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Selling top half to a fifth wheel kit. Its the small kit . Look on craigslist for pix. Askin 

$200 obo. 713-303-5056


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

what are the chances of it being cold and raining in september?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

whos got solenoids in houston ??


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: 
SA LOWLOW CARSHOW TIS SUNDAY
ROAD TRIP


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Mar 24 2010, 03:04 PM~16987199
> *:biggrin:
> SA LOWLOW CARSHOW TIS SUNDAY
> ROAD TRIP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Mar 24 2010, 01:59 PM~16987137
> *whos got solenoids in houston ??
> *


Tony 

8325771731


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Mar 24 2010, 12:59 PM~16987137
> *whos got solenoids in houston ??
> *


i use SELECTS from orealis auto parts part# s63 lifetime warranty :biggrin:dey only 15 bucks


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 24 2010, 10:34 AM~16985107
> *i got 10 lbs of meat for yo grill
> *



:uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 23 2010, 09:59 PM~16981621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got five 13 /7 brand new never had tries on them for sale oh yeah have brandy candy wine spoke


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga+Mar 24 2010, 11:59 AM~16987137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: WHY WOULD YOU PAY SO MUCH?? WHEN YOU CAN GET SOMETHING BETTER FOR CHEAP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:37 PM~16980253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hhmmm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 23 2010, 09:59 PM~16981621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2010, 04:11 PM~16989700
> *hhmmm
> *


NO MAMES WUEY!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 24 2010, 05:10 PM~16989692
> *I GOT WHAT U NEED!!! (((ACCUMAX))) $9 EACH
> NICE LOOKIG OUT HOMIE
> :uh:  :uh:  WHY WOULD YOU PAY SO MUCH?? WHEN YOU CAN GET SOMETHING BETTER FOR CHEAP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


blablabla :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 24 2010, 06:14 PM~16989064
> *
> *


ITS GOIN DOWN N DA H TOWN


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 23 2010, 11:59 PM~16981621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

86 cutlass (no motor , no transmission, reimforce have of the frame,cylinder all the way around, hoping springs , 14 by 7 dangs, 2 pumps) $900.00


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 24 2010, 04:48 PM~16989472
> *got five 13 /7  brand new  never had tries on them for sale oh yeah have brandy candy wine spoke
> *


Pics


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 24 2010, 09:16 PM~16991089
> *Pics
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=533143&hl=


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 24 2010, 07:09 PM~16990984
> *86 cutlass (no motor , no transmission, reimforce have of the frame,cylinder all the way around, hoping springs , 14 by 7 dangs, 2 pumps) $900.00
> *


GOOD DEAL :0 ,


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 24 2010, 04:48 PM~16989472
> *got five 13 /7  brand new  never had tries on them for sale oh yeah have brandy candy wine spoke
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Mar 24 2010, 06:09 PM~16990984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE U GO AGAIN!! U JUMPING ON ALL THE GOOD DEALS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 24 2010, 04:13 PM~16989719
> *blablabla :uh:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

I HAVE A COMPLETE,87 REGAL FRONT END FOR SALE .OK SHAPE NEEDS MINOR BODY WORK.ASKING 250 OBO....AND A V8 307 STILL IN CAR RUNS GOOD..300 FOR IT..IF INTERESTED CALL 281 709 3942 :wow:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Mar 24 2010, 09:33 PM~16992067
> *I HAVE A COMPLETE,87 REGAL FRONT END FOR SALE .OK SHAPE NEEDS MINOR BODY WORK.ASKING 250 OBO....AND A V8 307 STILL IN CAR RUNS GOOD..300 FOR IT..IF INTERESTED  CALL 281 709 3942  :wow:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Mar 24 2010, 08:33 PM~16992067
> *I HAVE A COMPLETE,87 REGAL FRONT END FOR SALE .OK SHAPE NEEDS MINOR BODY WORK.ASKING 250 OBO....AND A V8 307 STILL IN CAR RUNS GOOD..300 FOR IT..IF INTERESTED  CALL 281 709 3942  :wow:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 24 2010, 05:48 PM~16989472
> *got five 13 /7  brand new  never had tries on them for sale oh yeah have brandy candy wine spoke
> *


homeboys havin a sale on colored spokes right now homie....$389....


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 24 2010, 11:57 PM~16993963
> *homeboys havin a sale on colored spokes right now homie....$389....
> *


but add shipping and the wait its all good i an not hurting for money i just dont need them and that only for 4 i got five rims


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Mar 24 2010, 10:33 PM~16992067
> *I HAVE A COMPLETE,87 REGAL FRONT END FOR SALE .OK SHAPE NEEDS MINOR BODY WORK.ASKING 250 OBO....AND A V8 307 STILL IN CAR RUNS GOOD..300 FOR IT..IF INTERESTED  CALL 281 709 3942  :wow:
> *


email me pics of the front end. [email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 24 2010, 09:34 PM~16991323
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=533143&hl=
> *


hijuelachingada! mil bolas???? :wow:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+Mar 25 2010, 05:35 AM~16994707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mucho valor sentimental :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 25 2010, 08:56 AM~16995251
> *shipping is $80 and another rim would only be around $100.......was just lettin you know bout the special homie.....for what you askin for 5, you could buy 8.... :biggrin: ----good luck on the sale....
> mucho valor sentimental :biggrin:
> *


it's a'aight, robertog will score them.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2010, 08:25 AM~16995456
> *it's a'aight, robertog will score them.
> *


worst cojida of his life......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 23 2010, 09:59 PM~16981621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2010, 08:25 AM~16995456
> *it's a'aight, robertog will score them.
> *


meh.. i will never buy chinas again :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2010, 09:42 AM~16996755
> *meh.. i will never buy chinas again :tears:
> *


why not young sap


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2010, 09:42 AM~16996755
> *meh.. i will never buy chinas again :tears:
> *


Id buy da new 72 spokes :happysad: would feel a lot better when these blowout special 175 75 14s bblow out on some 600 shinas than some 1600 zeniths


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 25 2010, 06:56 AM~16995251
> *shipping is $80 and another rim would only be around $100.......was just lettin you know bout the special homie.....for what you askin for 5, you could buy 8.... :biggrin: ----good luck on the sale....
> mucho valor sentimental :biggrin:
> *


knockinhustles.com :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2010, 11:54 AM~16997454
> *knockinhustles.com  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



speakindatruth.com :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 25 2010, 11:18 AM~16997684
> *speakindatruth.com :biggrin:
> *


no mames.com :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 23 2010, 10:11 PM~16979822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would like to thank everyone in advance for there support! per-sales on the brisket would help a lot to help us determain how many briskets needed.one again thank you for your support and hope to hear from you soon...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 25 2010, 02:24 PM~16998252
> *would like to thank everyone in advance for there support! per-sales on the brisket would help a lot to help us determain how many briskets needed.one again thank you for your support and hope to hear from you soon...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 25 2010, 12:24 PM~16998252
> *would like to thank everyone in advance for there support! per-sales on the brisket would help a lot to help us determain how many briskets needed.one again thank you for your support and hope to hear from you soon...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *RA-RA*

:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members:* sic713*, RA-RA
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 02:29 PM~16998301
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, RA-RA
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

what up Cali?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2010, 02:27 PM~16998281
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 25 2010, 12:40 PM~16998408
> *what up Cali?
> *


nothing much..chillin in this boring ass class.. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 12:43 PM~16998436
> *nothing much..chillin in this boring ass class.. :uh:
> *


Finally went to them AAA classes hu? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2010, 12:48 PM~16998479
> *Finally went to them AAA classes hu? :uh:
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 25 2010, 12:29 PM~16998305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


american
asshole
association


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 01:03 PM~16998619
> *sup bish.. fk packing..
> wut it dew..
> 
> ...


fawk u. i need my roof done b4 the easter show in baytown chump and my rims painted :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 01:06 PM~16998652
> *fawk u. i need my roof done b4 the easter show in baytown chump and my rims painted  :happysad:
> *


bawla talk :wow:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 02:43 PM~16998436
> *nothing much..chillin in this boring ass class.. :uh:
> *


real estate sale's meeting or what?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 01:06 PM~16998652
> *fawk u. i need my roof done b4 the easter show in baytown chump and my rims painted  :happysad:
> *


i wont warranty the rims.. i know how u drive.. mr valet curbed check my ass.."no ****"

and bitch i cant do your roof before easter..i come back the day before..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 25 2010, 01:09 PM~16998679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..fawk u too.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Mar 25 2010, 01:10 PM~16998693
> *real estate sale's meeting or what?
> *


:roflmao:

yea real estate..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 01:12 PM~16998711
> *:roflmao:
> 
> yea real estate..
> *


u know nothing about that :biggrin: get u some and then talk


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 01:14 PM~16998730
> *u know nothing about that  :biggrin: get u some and then talk
> *


damn right i dont..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 01:14 PM~16998730
> *u know nothing about that  :biggrin: get u some and then talk
> *


fuck real estate :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 25 2010, 01:26 PM~16998873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what u say when u dont have any :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 25 2010, 01:11 PM~16998701
> *i wont warranty the rims.. i know how u drive.. mr valet curbed check my ass.."no ****"
> 
> and bitch i cant do your roof before easter..i come back the day before..
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 01:30 PM~16998904
> *not hard to get
> thats what u say when u dont have any  :biggrin:
> *


They won't give my bad credit having ass none :angry:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

NEVER FORGOTTEN


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 01:36 PM~16998955
> *:angry:
> *


last ones i did chipped up..big ass rims

some reason 13's and 14s are fine..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 25 2010, 02:44 PM~16999602
> *IM GOING TO TRY  THIS ONE MORE TIME 95 LINCOLN TOWN CAR FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR DAILYS FOR AROUND THE SAME VALUE  3 PUMP SET UP 12 BATTERIES RUNS AND DRIVES GREAT CLEAN IN AND OUT HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

If anyone is intrested hit me up not my ride.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 25 2010, 02:12 PM~16999276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

looking for one who can really paint rims :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 25 2010, 03:19 PM~16999995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: INIMITABLE,* whores_revenge*, 85 lac, chevylo97, dj short dog, duceoutdaroof, HE_HATE_ME, switches4life
:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17002476
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: INIMITABLE, whores_revenge, 85 lac, chevylo97, dj short dog, duceoutdaroof, HE_HATE_ME, switches4life
> :wave:
> *


TEXAS MADE

Posts: 487
Joined: Dec 2004
From: P-TOWN, TEXAS
Car Club: *Oldies CC Prospect*
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 09:32 PM~17002505
> *TEXAS MADE
> 
> Posts: 487
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2010, 07:35 PM~17002522
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 25 2010, 08:29 PM~17002476
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: INIMITABLE, whores_revenge, 85 lac, chevylo97, dj short dog, duceoutdaroof, HE_HATE_ME, switches4life
> :wave:
> *


  waz up cuz...


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

wat it do big v-10 turbo....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Mar 25 2010, 07:37 PM~17002551
> *wat it do big v-10 turbo....
> *


wat it do v12... :cheesy:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 09:32 PM~17002505
> *TEXAS MADE
> 
> Posts: 487
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 25 2010, 07:42 PM~17002596
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 07:42 PM~17002602
> *
> *


looking for someone to paint my rims... :happysad:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 25 2010, 09:35 PM~17002522
> *
> *


  Got a visor today from Conrad. I stripped it down & he's gonna shoot it tomorrow hopefully :x:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 08:40 PM~17002570
> *wat it do v12... :cheesy:
> *


just chill....waitin till tomorrow to take a jump out of a plane.... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 25 2010, 09:44 PM~17002630
> *  Got a visor today from Conrad. I stripped it down & he's gonna shoot it tomorrow hopefully  :x:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Mar 25 2010, 07:45 PM~17002640
> *just chill....waitin till tomorrow to take a jump out of a plane.... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


if the chute dont open i got first dibs on the ls... :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 08:32 PM~17002505
> *TEXAS MADE
> 
> Posts: 487
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 09:46 PM~17002653
> *if the chute dont open i got first dibs on the ls... :biggrin:
> *


I call the Cutty :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Mar 25 2010, 09:47 PM~17002663
> *:dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Mar 25 2010, 07:47 PM~17002663
> *:dunno:
> *


he told me houston stylez was full of shit :0 yall aint riding nomore..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 25 2010, 07:47 PM~17002665
> *I call the Cutty  :biggrin:
> *


jus dumped one.. :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17002678
> *he told me houston stylez was full of shit  :0 yall aint riding nomore..
> *


:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 25 2010, 08:46 PM~17002653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: ls is been gone an tha cutty will be underground wit me....


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17002686
> *jus dumped one.. :biggrin:
> *


yea I seen it on cl the next day for 2K :uh:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17002678
> *he told me houston stylez was full of shit  :0 yall aint riding nomore..
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Mar 25 2010, 07:49 PM~17002695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 25 2010, 08:48 PM~17002677
> *:yes:
> *


dats waz up cuz....could have said something


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 09:52 PM~17002724
> ****** didnt even negotiate gave me 2k for it.. :x:  :x:  :x:  :x: *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge+Mar 25 2010, 07:52 PM~17002726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hustla :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Mar 25 2010, 09:52 PM~17002726
> *dats waz up cuz....could have said something
> *


we don't hardly talk anymore :happysad: no ****


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 25 2010, 08:55 PM~17002751
> *we don't hardly talk anymore  :happysad:  no ****
> *


 :twak: :tears: no ****.....u gonna go sky-diving....or u gotta work...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Mar 25 2010, 09:56 PM~17002778
> *:twak:  :tears: no ****.....u gonna go sky-diving....or u gotta work...
> *


 :dunno: idk anything bout that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Mar 25 2010, 07:55 PM~17002751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 08:07 PM~17002929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :0
> *


U an ole instagatin ass ***** :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17003057
> *U an ole instagatin ass ***** :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


learned from u... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

WUZ UP CARNAL!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

CHOCHI (LOCOS), JellyDD91, BAYTOWNSLC, cali rydah, KRAZYTOYZ, INIMITABLE
QUE ROLLO!!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:around:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 08:24 PM~17003173
> *learned from u... :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

narajas


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 25 2010, 08:50 PM~17003537
> *:around:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2010, 08:51 PM~17003547
> *:happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17003566
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow: listo para la coneja oooooooooooooooook :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2010, 08:51 PM~17003547
> *:happysad:
> *


u know anyone who paints rims?? sic is gay and slim never got back at me (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 25 2010, 08:49 PM~17003532
> *CHOCHI (LOCOS), JellyDD91, BAYTOWNSLC, cali rydah, KRAZYTOYZ, INIMITABLE
> QUE ROLLO!!!
> *


a qui nomas mirando aver que dicen los haters :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 25 2010, 08:54 PM~17003595
> *:wow: listo para la coneja oooooooooooooooook :cheesy:
> *


a guevo


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 25 2010, 08:55 PM~17003609
> *a qui nomas mirando aver que dicen los haters  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 25 2010, 08:56 PM~17003619
> *a guevo
> *


juegas mucho :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 10:54 PM~17003599
> *u know anyone who paints rims?? sic is gay and slim never got back at me (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *



DEEZ NUTZ!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 25 2010, 08:56 PM~17003633
> *:0
> *


pero no mi camara tony.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 25 2010, 07:51 PM~17003559
> *narajas
> *











EL ROBERT ESTA EN LIL....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 25 2010, 08:57 PM~17003644
> *juegas mucho :biggrin:
> *


asme el favor :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 25 2010, 08:49 PM~17003532
> *CHOCHI (LOCOS), JellyDD91, BAYTOWNSLC, cali rydah, KRAZYTOYZ, INIMITABLE
> QUE ROLLO!!!
> *


aqui nomas miradoque rollo :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17003658
> *DEEZ NUTZ!
> *


wasnt talkin to u but since u want in on the action... do YOU know who drives a ragedy ass dodge neon and follows people around taking pictures of them almost blowing up their engine riding in 100 degree weather with the windows down sweating like a texas pig bcuz the neon has no ac?? now, YOU can answer: DEEZ NUTZ! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17003668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 25 2010, 09:00 PM~17003680
> *asme el favor :biggrin:
> *


que paso bige :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 09:02 PM~17003718
> *wasnt talkin to u but since u want in on the action... do YOU know who drives a ragedy ass dodge neon and follows people around taking pictures of them almost blowing up their engine riding in 100 degree weather with the windows down sweating like a texas pig bcuz the neon has no ac?? now, YOU can answer: DEEZ NUTZ!    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17003668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Mar 25 2010, 08:03 PM~17003720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DICE EL ROBERT QU LES MANDA SALUDOS!!! HIS ON LIL BUT CANT REPLY :cheesy:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17003663
> *pero no mi camara tony.
> *


esta bediedo una casa para que se la copres :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17003770
> *DICE EL ROBERT QU LES MANDA SALUDOS!!! HIS ON LIL BUT CANT REPLY :cheesy:
> *


horale


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17003770
> *DICE EL ROBERT QU LES MANDA SALUDOS!!! HIS ON LIL BUT CANT REPLY :cheesy:
> *


  igulmete :wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 25 2010, 09:07 PM~17003775
> *esta bediedo una casa  para que se la copres  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 08:54 PM~17003599
> *u know anyone who paints rims?? sic is gay and slim never got back at me (no ****)  :biggrin:
> *


Dam ******.......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17003935
> *Dam ******.......
> *


thats racist!!! but true :happysad:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 25 2010, 09:09 PM~17003791
> * igulmete :wow:
> *


QUE ROLLO PRIMO! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 09:27 PM~17003960
> *thats racist!!! but true  :happysad:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 09:27 PM~17003960
> *thats racist!!! but true  :happysad:
> *


Wat rims u trying to get painted??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2010, 09:57 PM~17004316
> *Wat rims u trying to get painted??
> *


my chrome 22s..wanna paint the lip.. still waiting for my black ones to get done too... :uh: tryna get some paint onthem for the easter show..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 10:01 PM~17004353
> *my chrome 22s..wanna paint the lip.. still waiting for my black ones to get done too... :uh: tryna get some paint onthem for the easter show..
> *


Ill ask n let u know something manana.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 25 2010, 10:09 PM~17004420
> *Ill ask n let u know something manana.
> *


  u got the number..lmk..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2010, 10:12 PM~17004441
> *:h5:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 25 2010, 11:12 PM~17004441
> *:h5:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: RAGEDY ASS FRONT BUMPER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 25 2010, 11:02 PM~17003718
> *wasnt talkin to u but since u want in on the action... do YOU know who drives a ragedy ass dodge neon and follows people around taking pictures of them almost blowing up their engine riding in 100 degree weather with the windows down sweating like a texas pig bcuz the neon has no ac?? now, YOU can answer: DEEZ NUTZ!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:  


> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 25 2010, 03:19 PM~16999995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

No one is looking for a 64


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, BigPete
ponte a tabajar!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lunch break :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

checkin in from arkansas with da big I


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2010, 10:01 AM~17007576
> *checkin in from arkansas with  da big I
> *


 :0  , hey wait a min, pics or ur in houston still :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 26 2010, 07:02 AM~17006214
> *:uh: RAGEDY ASS FRONT BUMPER.... :biggrin:
> *


bought it from some sucka who got me ...ol dented up rusted ass shit... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 26 2010, 07:59 AM~17006537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: how much for the motor :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2010, 10:09 AM~17007656
> *:wow:  :wow: how much for the motor  :0
> *


POST A BIGGER PIC OF THE BIG DADDY!!!! (NO ****)TIGHT WHITE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 26 2010, 10:06 AM~17007609
> *:0   , hey wait a min, pics or ur in houston still :biggrin:
> *


pics later.. workin on 1st car right now..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2010, 12:09 PM~17007656
> *:wow:  :wow: how much for the motor  :0
> *


Is that whats hot now? Downgrading to carbureted?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2010, 12:04 PM~17008467
> *Is that whats hot now?  Downgrading to carbureted?
> *


i duno? why dont u tell us WWJD?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 26 2010, 12:04 PM~17008467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 26 2010, 02:09 PM~17008511
> *i duno? why dont u tell us WWJD?
> *


J.C. would keep it fuel injected


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2010, 11:07 AM~17007627
> *bought it from some sucka who got me ...ol dented up rusted ass shit... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


RUSTYDENTEDFRONTBUMPAOWNED........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 23 2010, 10:11 PM~16979822
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:wow: :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 26 2010, 04:02 PM~17010433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 26 2010, 04:02 PM~17010433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 26 2010, 06:02 PM~17010433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 26 2010, 04:02 PM~17010433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 26 2010, 06:40 PM~17011755
> *Nice...
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 26 2010, 08:47 PM~17011815
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 26 2010, 06:02 PM~17010433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone have a nice daily SUV for trade? PM me. Too many projects.

Juan KT


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 26 2010, 12:35 PM~17008805
> *J.C. would keep it fuel injected
> *


mayne.... my ***** has been born again....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2010, 10:32 AM~17007826
> *pics later.. workin on 1st car right now..
> *


bubbles,,,now u dont be tricking out there....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAN. SO DRUNK,CONGRATS TO MY HOMIE BEBO AND SARA


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 26 2010, 09:04 PM~17013684
> *MAN. SO DRUNK,CONGRATS TO MY HOMIE BEBO AND SARA
> *


 :uh: u drunk? u must of drunk 2 beers!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17012797
> *mayne.... my ***** has been born again....
> *


first time wasn't a happy experience in the first place. thats what my moms says. and i reply "bitch, you ain't do shit for me since you open your legs and i popped out"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2010, 01:40 AM~17014812
> *first time wasn't a happy experience in the first place.    thats what my moms says.  and i reply "bitch, you ain't do shit for me since you open your legs and i popped out"
> 
> *


dont let isiah hear you


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 26 2010, 08:40 PM~17012815
> *bubbles,,,now u dont be tricking out there....
> *


haha suck it mosca...
nohomo


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 26 2010, 11:09 AM~17007656
> *:wow:  :wow: how much for the motor  :0
> *


We can work something out and u can even get the whole car for free


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 26 2010, 10:06 PM~17012546
> *Anyone have a nice daily SUV for trade? PM me. Too many projects.
> 
> Juan KT
> ...


ur not sale'n that are u :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
what up slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 27 2010, 01:50 PM~17016963
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Cut N 3's, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> what up slim
> *


chillin at tha shop gettin my hands dirty....(no ****)


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Is tonight cruise night?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

part of majicos back in da dayz


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2010, 05:27 PM~17018450
> *Is tonight cruise night?
> *



Yes or no?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

htown majicos down like always


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 27 2010, 05:11 PM~17018693
> *part of majicos back in da dayz
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 26 2010, 06:15 PM~17010515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 27 2010, 01:43 PM~17016923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

se vende or trade este bucket :happysad: :happysad: 








i need it out my driveway


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 27 2010, 06:33 PM~17019193
> *se vende or trade este bucket  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


te lo copro para la pesa :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17013684
> *MAN. SO DRUNK,CONGRATS TO MY HOMIE BEBO AND SARA
> *


 :0 espero que no traiga pistola :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2010, 05:18 PM~17018722
> *Yes or no?
> *


too tired from last night :420:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Someone come give me ride home from los 's house. They made me drink jungle juice and too fkd up to drive


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17020742
> *Someone come give me ride home from los 's house. They made me drink jungle juice and too fkd up to drive
> *


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

what up nesto


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fatdaddylv_@Mar 27 2010, 10:30 PM~17020987
> *what up nesto
> *


What .....Ray Ray what up uso's how's it going Nesto.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2010, 12:28 AM~17020965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

more pics coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 26 2010, 11:28 PM~17013905
> *:uh:  u drunk? u must of drunk 2 beers!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17020742
> *Someone come give me ride home from los 's house. They made me drink jungle juice and too fkd up to drive
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2010, 09:30 AM~17022918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 08:21 AM~17022492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 08:21 AM~17022492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chumain805+Mar 28 2010, 07:21 AM~17022492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: k rollo homie


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Mar 27 2010, 11:43 AM~17016923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
mas puttto with the back brace lol
keep it up homie!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2010, 11:30 AM~17022918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bbq'n at grandma's. bring the 60 we'll nose up.


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOOKIN FOR THE FRONT OE GRILL FOR A 84 MONTE CARLO.LET ME KNOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533745


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17020742
> *Someone come give me ride home from los 's house. They made me drink jungle juice and too fkd up to drive
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2010, 01:50 PM~17024680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2010, 01:52 PM~17024692
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: K ONDAS KE DICE EL BROWN ALMADA :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2010, 02:27 PM~17024913
> *:happysad:  :happysad: K ONDAS KE DICE EL BROWN ALMADA  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: anda 4x4 riding :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> Bbq'n at grandma's. bring the 60 we'll nose up.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 28 2010, 02:29 PM~17024930
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: anda  4x4 riding :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: CUIDADO PORKE SAKA LA AKA hno: hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 28 2010, 04:00 PM~17025495
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: CUIDADO PORKE SAKA LA AKA  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Mar 28 2010, 02:13 PM~17024445
> *LOOKIN FOR THE FRONT OE GRILL FOR A 84 MONTE CARLO.LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pm sent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2010, 11:53 AM~17023978
> *Bbq'n at grandma's. bring the 60 we'll nose up.
> *


i grill some chicken


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Mar 28 2010, 08:21 AM~17022492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT REGAL CLEAN YO....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Mar 28 2010, 07:37 PM~17026265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 28 2010, 07:37 PM~17026824
> *don't think he'll pay $300  :uh:
> 
> *


i was thinking about 30 but i think it now sky rocketed :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2010, 08:58 PM~17027642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


notice the lowrider man faed into the moon


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2010, 08:00 PM~17027665
> *notice the lowrider man faed into the moon
> 
> 
> *


  i also notice so many logos....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Mar 28 2010, 12:24 PM~17024516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SEE U THERE HOMIE...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 28 2010, 11:09 AM~17023227
> *
> :biggrin:  k rollo homie
> *


Aqui nomas......Chillin Homie....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 28 2010, 07:56 PM~17028326
> *Aqui nomas......Chillin Homie....
> *


KOOL!!!  COMO VAS EN EL 63?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2010, 09:27 PM~17027945
> *  i also notice so many logos....
> *


had a hard time making them all fit...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 28 2010, 08:39 PM~17028098
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE!!!
> SEE U THERE HOMIE...
> 
> ...


se mira como que ba aser algo


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 28 2010, 08:09 PM~17028547
> *se mira  como que ba aser algo
> *


OJALA WUEY PERQUE YA ME CANSE D VERLO PARQUIADO COLLECTING DUST!
:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 28 2010, 07:58 PM~17027642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   EL CHIPPER WILL BE THERE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 25 2010, 04:19 PM~16999995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey can u pm me the price..and also a phone number so i can go check it out


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 28 2010, 06:37 PM~17026265
> *pm sent
> *




MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 28 2010, 07:44 PM~17026849
> *i was thinking about 30 but i think it now sky rocketed  :cheesy:
> *



20 SMACKERS SOUND BETTER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I"LL HIT YOU UP IN THE AFTERNOON


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 29 2010, 02:26 AM~17030511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 28 2010, 11:07 PM~17028516
> *had a hard time making them all fit...
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 29 2010, 07:15 AM~17031485
> *looks good
> *


Your club was rollin deep yestarday at the park. Clean rides


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 29 2010, 09:44 AM~17031677
> *Your club was rollin deep yestarday at the park. Clean rides
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 29 2010, 09:02 AM~17031806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 29 2010, 10:02 AM~17031806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 29 2010, 09:44 AM~17031677
> *Your club was rollin deep yestarday at the park. Clean rides
> *


I was at work, been on call as of late since chemical plants got us busy as hell.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2010, 10:04 PM~17029452
> *
> *


WHERE THE JUICE????


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Mar 25 2010, 03:19 PM~16999995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Maynnnnnnnne dat bitch clean


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 29 2010, 02:43 PM~17035123
> *
> WHERE THE JUICE????
> *


LMAO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 28 2010, 08:39 PM~17028098
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE!!!
> SEE U THERE HOMIE...
> 
> ...


CHIPPER!!!, WHAAAAA, LOL


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 29 2010, 12:09 AM~17030455
> *hey can u pm me the price..and also a phone number so i can go check it out
> *


Pm sent


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 29 2010, 06:59 PM~17036319
> *
> *





waz crackin pelon :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 29 2010, 04:43 PM~17035123
> *WHERE THE JUICE????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 29 2010, 08:02 AM~17031806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

looking to buy 8 new batteries....hit me up....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2010, 09:31 PM~17039639
> *looking to buy 8 new batteries....hit me up....
> *


Recycledbatteriesfromstankadena.com :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 29 2010, 10:37 PM~17039728
> *Recycledbatteriesfromstankadena.com :biggrin:
> *



fk those $11 stank batteries....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2010, 02:40 PM~17035585
> *CHIPPER!!!, WHAAAAA, LOL
> *


 :biggrin: im trying homie!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 29 2010, 09:58 PM~17040034
> *fk those $11 stank batteries....
> *


:0 hit da cable boxes up....o wait.....y'all ain't got cable in da b oonies :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

getting rid off the junk in da trunk!!! CAR FOR SALE FUCK LOWRIDING....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

bitch is clean


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 29 2010, 11:06 PM~17040178
> *:0 hit da cable boxes up....o wait.....y'all ain't got cable in da b oonies :0
> *



there is one right down the street and I saw them putting new batteries in about a week ago.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Mar 29 2010, 10:37 PM~17040540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit wat u waitin 4???? We had slims crv fulll of battries back then lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Mar 29 2010, 11:06 PM~17040178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are gel cells just like the junk at stinkadena, i deal with them all the time by the pallet. 


and the other day the ppl that were ganking em got caught and looking at serious time. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 29 2010, 10:16 PM~17040311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man thats an old ass kenwood amp lol almost as old as my 10s i got , from mid 90s :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 29 2010, 10:37 PM~17040540
> *bitch is clean
> 
> 
> *


big "I" san antone


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2010, 04:15 AM~17041911
> *man thats an old ass kenwood amp lol almost as old as my 10s i got , from mid 90s  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW, BICH STILL KICKIN!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2010, 05:15 AM~17041911
> *man thats an old ass kenwood amp lol almost as old as my 10s i got , from mid 90s  :biggrin:
> *


surprised ur ol stuck in da 90s ass aint trying to buy it form him.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2010, 08:15 AM~17042371
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2010, 07:02 AM~17042297
> *surprised ur ol stuck in da 90s ass aint trying to buy it form him.... :uh:
> *


atleast he has a car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2010, 08:15 AM~17042736
> *atleast he has a car
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2010, 09:18 AM~17043250
> *
> *


just kidding, you have acar :wow:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

lookin for sum accumulators new or used send me a pm


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 30 2010, 09:56 AM~17043542
> *lookin for sum accumulators new or used send me a pm
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

McHam
:uh: :uh: CHIPPIN


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

looking for some 13s knock offs.cheap dont care if they have rust.gonna paint them anyway.thanks


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

:wow: 
RECLINEIN 5th


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

BEFORE


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

AFTER
:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

Straight outta Texas c.c. Still HOLDIN :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

NOT DONE YET :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Mar 30 2010, 12:37 PM~17044917
> *looking for some 13s knock offs.cheap dont care if they have rust.gonna paint them anyway.thanks
> *


Got some chinas send me pm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 29 2010, 11:37 PM~17039728
> *Recycledbatteriesfromstankadena.com :biggrin:
> *


Heard they only sell those by the palet now. Due to high demand? Least that's word on street.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2010, 02:29 PM~17045849
> *Heard they only sell those by the palet now.  Due to high demand? Least that's word on street.
> *


 :uh: :uh: AYYE CHISME :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 30 2010, 01:27 PM~17045336
> *NOT DONE YET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  ... tell him to lose the horns.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 30 2010, 05:05 PM~17046228
> *:uh:  :uh: AYYE CHISME  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:

Stalking ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2010, 05:50 PM~17046623
> * ... tell him to lose the horns & add a mural .....
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 29 2010, 06:05 PM~17036368
> *waz crackin pelon :biggrin:
> *



:x: PM SENT :x:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 29 2010, 05:07 PM~17036390
> *:dunno:
> *


what up boy???


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 29 2010, 10:16 PM~17040311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH?? JUST INCASE... CHIPPIN O QUE???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2010, 01:06 AM~17040816
> *Diahrrea green cuz shittin on ****** :0
> STOP SNITCHIN ******


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2010, 05:40 PM~17047589
> *STOP SNITCHIN *****
> *


Shup ol scary ass ***** :uh:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 30 2010, 04:05 PM~17045613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:|


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 30 2010, 04:11 PM~17047339
> *HOW MUCH?? JUST INCASE... CHIPPIN O QUE???
> *


i got something coming to break the streets!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 30 2010, 04:05 PM~17045613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait 4 y'all sho homie 4 da 1st time I will brin out my 1985 cadillac fleetwood witch I call it da TOUCH OF GREEN :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 30 2010, 03:27 PM~17045336
> *NOT DONE YET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good I'm also comin out wit my 2dr fleetwood


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 30 2010, 06:23 PM~17048135
> *i got something coming to break the streets!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THROUGH THE GRAPEVINE THAT BIG MONEY GOT SOMETHING TOO. THATS JUST WHAT I HEARD..  
WHERS MY STUFF??? :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 29 2010, 10:02 AM~17031806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 30 2010, 08:49 PM~17048450
> *Can't wait 4 y'all sho homie 4 da 1st time I will brin out my 1985 cadillac fleetwood witch I call it da TOUCH OF GREEN  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2010, 08:58 PM~17048560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Kool homie


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 30 2010, 07:07 PM~17047305
> *what up boy???
> 
> *


what's up homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 30 2010, 06:49 PM~17048450
> *Can't wait 4 y'all sho homie 4 da 1st time I will brin out my 1985 cadillac fleetwood witch I call it da TOUCH OF GREEN  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FOR THOSE WHO GOT KIDS OR NIECES AND NEPHEWS...BRING THEM OUT SAT MORNING TO MACGREGOR PARK!!!! 9:30 AM -2PM!

97.9 THE BOX, YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 
WILL BE HOSTING HOUSTON'S BIGGEST EASTER EGG HUNT FOR THE KIDS!!
OVER 100,000 EGGS WILL BE LAYED ALL THREW THE PARK!

FREE FOOD, FREE DRINKS FOR EVERYONE!!!

LOWRIDER CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY....

97.9 WILL BE GIVING AWAY TICKETS AND CD'S...*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:dunno: if all the doors were in the right place and it had some skinny boy white walls this bitch would be sexy ass helll............. :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2010, 06:23 PM~17048910
> *FOR THOSE WHO GOT KIDS OR NIECES AND NEPHEWS...BRING THEM OUT SAT MORNING TO MACGREGOR PARK!!!! 9:30 AM -2PM!
> 
> 97.9 THE BOX, YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2010, 08:23 PM~17048910
> *FOR THOSE WHO GOT KIDS OR NIECES AND NEPHEWS...BRING THEM OUT SAT MORNING TO MACGREGOR PARK!!!! 9:30 AM -2PM!
> 
> 97.9 THE BOX, YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

On the hunt for a billet steering wheel. anybody got one for sale p.m. me


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2010, 09:02 PM~17049523
> *:dunno: if all the doors were in the right place and it had some skinny boy white walls this bitch would be sexy ass helll............. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


and different shade of pink..magenta or even lavender


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 30 2010, 01:12 PM~17045198
> *AFTER
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 31 2010, 01:16 AM~17052315
> *
> *


 :angry: you got people calling me grasshopper :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 31 2010, 02:18 AM~17052319
> *:angry:  you got people calling me grasshopper  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


callate el osico guey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2010, 08:58 PM~17048560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 31 2010, 12:18 AM~17052319
> *:angry:  you got people calling me grasshopper  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2010, 06:51 AM~17053137
> *callate el osico guey
> *


 :0 :0 :0 putdatmocosoncheck.com :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 30 2010, 08:02 PM~17049523
> *:dunno: if all the doors were in the right place and it had some skinny boy white walls this bitch would be sexy ass helll............. :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


pink gold and white interior, cool story bro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*a lil spamuela:

Today @ Tejanohitsradio - Channel 39 (Houston, TX) will be in studio doing a cover report on the 15th anniversary of the death of Selena from 12-3pm with Johnny Lazo. Will be on the newscast tonight. Tune in and enjoy.*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2010, 08:40 AM~17053878
> *a lil spamuela:
> 
> Today @ Tejanohitsradio - Channel 39 (Houston, TX) will be in studio doing a cover report on the 15th anniversary of the death of Selena from 12-3pm with Johnny Lazo. Will be on the newscast tonight. Tune in and enjoy.
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 30 2010, 01:27 PM~17045336
> *NOT DONE YET  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 11:09 PM~17051271
> *On the hunt for a billet steering wheel. anybody got one for sale p.m. me
> *


Anybody? New or used. Or where in houston do they have em in stock?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 31 2010, 12:29 PM~17054843
> *Anybody? New or used.  Or where in houston do they have em in stock?
> *


I know where they got chain steering wheels in stock!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:

see yall sunday at latin cartel picnic..


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2010, 03:16 PM~17057257
> *:wave:
> 
> see yall sunday at latin cartel picnic..
> *


WHAT UP SIC? HEADING DOWN THERE SOON APRIL 17 HOPEFULLY THERE'S SHOWS GOING ON DOWN THERE.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2010, 12:14 PM~17055709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2010, 12:14 PM~17055709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2010, 01:14 PM~17055709
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne...when a ***** gotta get it....a ***** gotta get it....how this ***** fit a whole 1500 chevy in da back of a mini mazda???? Mayne...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 31 2010, 12:09 AM~17051271
> *On the hunt for a billet steering wheel. anybody got one for sale p.m. me
> *


Dre just got a new one he might be looking to sell his old one.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 30 2010, 08:23 PM~17048135
> *i got something coming to break down on the streets!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2010, 02:14 PM~17055709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 31 2010, 05:56 PM~17059054
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2010, 05:17 PM~17058677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i had a mazda before, they are really good working mini trokitas


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2010, 02:14 PM~17055709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 6 2010, 11:45 PM~16817742
> *euro front end located in houston
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2010, 09:23 PM~17048910
> *FOR THOSE WHO GOT KIDS OR NIECES AND NEPHEWS...BRING THEM OUT SAT MORNING TO MACGREGOR PARK!!!! 9:30 AM -2PM!
> 
> 97.9 THE BOX, YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 31 2010, 08:12 PM~17060671
> *
> *


WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 31 2010, 10:13 PM~17060686
> *WUT UP HOMIE
> *


Wuz up homie


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 31 2010, 06:29 PM~17058790
> *Dre just got a new one he might be looking to sell his old one.
> *


pm me that ****** #


----------



## 85 lac (Jan 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 30 2010, 09:56 AM~17043542
> *lookin for sum accumulators new or used send me a pm
> *


got some


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

56 BEL AIR FLOORS 
IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/RCA_1246.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 31 2010, 09:37 PM~17061875
> *56 BEL AIR FLOORS
> IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/RCA_1246.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2010, 12:14 PM~17055709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 31 2010, 09:48 PM~17062028
> *
> *


k rollo bro wats poppin soy el robert


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 29 2010, 10:16 PM~17040311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


k onda carnalito we need to get back on da ball


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

AT1 COMPETITION G BODY FRAME READY TO HOP :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

MI NEW TOY UNIVERSAL HYDRAULIC FLARING TOOL SET LISTO AL 100% PARA HACER HARD LINE


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

GRACIAS A DIOS , A MIS CLIENTES Y MI TRABAJO ESMERADO OTRA VEZ FULL HOUSE GRACIAS :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%+Mar 31 2010, 09:07 PM~17062308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


estas seguro k todos esos carros no son tuyos ??? :cheesy: echale pa delante homie....


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 1 2010, 12:39 AM~17063036
> *:biggrin:  k rollo carnal, a lot has changed since u've been gone!!
> falta el mio wuey.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



QUE ONDAS TU FRAME YA ESTA EN LISTA FALTA QUE ME LO ENTREGEN DEL SAND BLAST ,.

ESOS CARROS SON DE TODOS MIS AMIGOS LES DIJE QUE LOS METIERAN PARA LA FOTO :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GRACIAS POR TUS BUENOS DECEOS .


HEY GUEY QUE SE APUREN A PINTAR EL KILLER YA VIENE UN BIENE UN SHOW MUY BUENO PARA SU NUEVO DEBUT NO CRESSSSSSSSSSSS..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 1 2010, 12:39 AM~17063036
> *:biggrin:  k rollo carnal, a lot has changed since u've been gone!!
> falta el mio wuey.... :biggrin:
> 
> ...



QUE ONDAS TU FRAME YA ESTA EN LISTA FALTA QUE ME LO ENTREGEN DEL SAND BLAST ,.

ESOS CARROS SON DE TODOS MIS AMIGOS LES DIJE QUE LOS METIERAN PARA LA FOTO :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GRACIAS POR TUS BUENOS DECEOS .


HEY GUEY QUE SE APUREN A PINTAR EL KILLER YA VIENE UN BIENE UN SHOW MUY BUENO PARA SU NUEVO DEBUT NO CRESSSSSSSSSSSS..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 31 2010, 10:51 PM~17063084
> *QUE ONDAS  TU FRAME YA ESTA EN LISTA  FALTA QUE ME LO ENTREGEN DEL SAND BLAST ,.
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


YA ES HORA ESPERO Y ME LO ENTREGEN PRONTO.... PARA HACER K LA TIERRA VIBRE CADA VEZ K MI BUMPER PEGUE!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> YA ES HORA ESPERO Y ME LO ENTREGEN PRONTO.... PARA HACER K LA TIERRA VIBRE CADA VEZ K MI BUMPER PEGUE!!!! :0 :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> HEY GUEY PERO YO NO HE VISTO REGLAS EN HTOWN CON MAS DE TRES NUMEROS .
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 31 2010, 07:51 AM~17053137
> *callate el osico guey
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2010, 02:03 AM~17063163
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 1 2010, 12:03 AM~17063163
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


GRASSHOPPER :happysad:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 31 2010, 05:17 PM~17058677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Talent........... what I don't get is how can a ***** call a truck a mazda when it clearly says mitsubishi on the fender. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THE WOLVERINES 9U BASEBALL TEAM WE WILL BE HOLDING A BBQ SANDWICH FUNDRAISER AND CAR WAS ON APRIL 17TH 2010 FROM 10AM - 4PM AT THE O’REILLY AUTO PARTS LOCATED AT 3408 S. SHAVER IN PASADENA, TX.

COME OUT AND HELP SUPPORT THE BOYS, THEY HAVE WORKED VERY HARD ALL SEASON LONG AND NOW WILL BE GOING TO THE LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD SERIES IN PANAMA CITY, FLORIDA
BBQ SANDWICH W/CHIPS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00
CAR WASH $7.00 FOR CARS AND $10.00 FOR TRUCKS/SUV’S

DONATIONS ARE ALSO WELCOMED AND APPRECIATED. SO COME OUT FOR SOME GOOD FOOD OR JUST TO SEE WHAT OUR BOYS ARE ALL ABOUT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Apr 1 2010, 12:09 PM~17065582
> *:biggrin:  Talent...........  what I don't get is how can a ***** call a truck a mazda when it clearly says mitsubishi on the fender.  :biggrin:
> *


I was going to say something yesterday but decided not to start a paisa riot.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17066208
> *I was going to say something yesterday but decided not to start a paisa riot.
> *


Yea yea yea I seen dat soon as I posted it...but too lazy to go n edit it...so f y'all :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2010, 12:14 PM~17055709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


iwish freak show would be ready for this event but its in the lab and the lab tech. putting his touch on her :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17066208
> *I was going to say something yesterday but decided not to start a paisa riot.
> *


 :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY, H-TOWN

JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE CAN FIX YOUR CREDIT SCORE.
AND ALSO RESONABLE INSURANCE.

FOR MORE INFO: 713-689-4124


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Apr 1 2010, 01:44 PM~17067378
> *HEY, H-TOWN
> 
> JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE CAN FIX YOUR CREDIT SCORE.
> ...



















:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

KRAZY THAT ANIT EVEN FUNNY  
DONT PLAY. ONE DAY YOU GOING TO NEED THAT HOMIE HOOK-UP.
SEE YOU @ THE CARSHOW.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Apr 1 2010, 03:44 PM~17067378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

AS LONG AS I HAVE SEEN YOU ON HERE YOU JUST CANT
GET IT RIGHT I'M A LADY NOT MAYNE BUT THAT KOOL.
PLUS I KNOW SOMETIME NOT EVERYBODY CAN'T RIDE CLEAN.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Apr 1 2010, 01:58 PM~17067500
> *KRAZY THAT ANIT EVEN FUNNY
> DONT PLAY. ONE DAY YOU GOING TO NEED THAT HOMIE HOOK-UP.
> SEE YOU @ THE CARSHOW.
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

seen a wrecked juiced caddy in DH anyone got details on it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Apr 1 2010, 01:44 PM~17067378
> *HEY, H-TOWN
> 
> JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE CAN FIX YOUR CREDIT SCORE.
> ...


Shit...not the pope and uncle sam 2gether can fix my credit.....shit worse than a black mans credit :wow: :x:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 1 2010, 02:15 PM~17067648
> *seen a wrecked juiced caddy in DH anyone got details on it
> *


red 4 door?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 31 2010, 11:56 PM~17063111
> *YA ES HORA ESPERO Y ME LO ENTREGEN PRONTO.... PARA HACER K LA TIERRA VIBRE CADA VEZ K MI BUMPER  PEGUE!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 31 2010, 09:49 PM~17062046
> *
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Mar 31 2010, 09:54 PM~17062114
> *k rollo bro wats poppin soy el robert
> *


que onda homie cuando regresas


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2010, 03:22 PM~17067700
> *red 4 door?
> *


yes

on KOs and dros


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2010, 03:22 PM~17067700
> *red 4 door?
> *


for sale too...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 1 2010, 04:21 PM~17067689
> *Shit...not the pope and uncle sam 2gether can fix my credit.....shit worse than a black mans credit :wow: :x:
> *


 :biggrin: ha i wouldnt know nothin about that :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2010, 03:52 PM~17068446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay guey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 1 2010, 05:53 PM~17069474
> *Ay guey
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 1 2010, 06:53 PM~17069474
> *Ay guey
> *


saw you rolling today :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 1 2010, 05:53 PM~17069474
> *Ay guey
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 31 2010, 10:37 PM~17062606
> *AT1 COMPETITION  G BODY  FRAME  READY TO HOP  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


una pompa 70 para la calle :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 1 2010, 05:52 PM~17068446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 1 2010, 04:59 PM~17069026
> *for sale too...
> *


i think its on craiglist too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

car in dh for sale huh?


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> una pompa 70 para la calle :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

FRIDAY :boink:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> > una pompa 70 para la calle :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> > AHORITA TE MANDO LAS FOTOS DE LA SUSPENSION DE ATRAZ CON LA QUE VAS A PODER HACER LAS 70 PULGADAS FACIL
> >
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes...three day weekend with my family


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 2 2010, 05:14 AM~17074132
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: no nos pueden alcansar en 50 cres que nos ban a alcansar en 70 :0
> *


  MAYBE I CAN HIT 50 ONE DAY...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 2 2010, 08:48 AM~17075148
> * MAYBE I CAN HIT 50 ONE DAY...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2010, 07:55 AM~17075207
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


K ROLLO HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 2 2010, 08:48 AM~17075148
> * MAYBE I CAN HIT 50 ONE DAY...
> *


maybe el domingo :biggrin: lla me platicaron de tu carro .que no le falta mucho


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 2 2010, 08:02 AM~17075267
> *maybe el domingo  :biggrin:  lla me platicaron de tu carro  .que no le falta mucho
> *


YA MERO YA LE FALTA MENOS JALE, PERO AVER K PASA!!! :biggrin: TODAS LAS TARDES LE ESTAMOS DANDO UNA BUENA CHINGA, PERO EL TIEMPO CORRE RAPIDO...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 2 2010, 09:23 AM~17074465
> *Yes...three day weekend with my family
> *


4 day weekend here


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2010, 09:15 AM~17075357
> *4 day weekend here
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2010, 08:55 AM~17075207
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 23 2010, 10:11 PM~16979822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Apr 2 2010, 01:32 PM~17076628
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Been running around buying up all the briskets the stores have. Thanks to everyone who preordered.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 2 2010, 08:23 AM~17074465
> *Yes...three day weekend with my family
> *


1
day weekend with NO ONE!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne.. finally a week later i finally get to come home..

then my black ass is gone to saginaw michigan..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

JUST GOT LAID OFF :cheesy: :cheesy: 
time to ge to work on the frame :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 2 2010, 06:03 PM~17078940
> *JUST GOT LAID OFF :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> time to ge to work on the frame :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


mest up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 2 2010, 04:03 PM~17078940
> *JUST GOT LAID OFF :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> time to ge to work on the frame :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


shit they just canned my homeboy yesterday now i have no friends at work.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2010, 03:00 PM~17078360
> *mayne.. finally a week later i finally get to come home..
> 
> then my black ass is gone to saginaw michigan..
> *


u driving? thats a long drive ey


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

tell me what u think about this 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 07:32 PM~17079640
> *tell me what u think about this
> 
> 
> ...


head looks too small and nipple ain't in right spot. but otherwise, looks good. 


:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you want an honest opinion? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 2 2010, 05:03 PM~17078940
> *JUST GOT LAID OFF :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> time to ge to work on the frame :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


otraves


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2010, 05:37 PM~17079689
> *you want an honest opinion?  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah dont hold back i can take it


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*FOR THOSE WHO GOT KIDS OR NIECES AND NEPHEWS...BRING THEM OUT SAT MORNING TO MACGREGOR PARK!!!! 9:30 AM -2PM!

97.9 THE BOX, YAHOO YOUTH GROUP AND HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 
WILL BE HOSTING HOUSTON'S BIGGEST EASTER EGG HUNT FOR THE KIDS!!
OVER 100,000 EGGS WILL BE LAYED ALL THREW THE PARK!

FREE FOOD, FREE DRINKS FOR EVERYONE!!!

LOWRIDER CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY....

97.9 WILL BE GIVING AWAY TICKETS AND CD'S...*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 2 2010, 05:38 PM~17079701
> *otraves
> *


SIMON, but needed it


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 05:39 PM~17079711
> *hell yeah dont hold back i can take it
> *


i duno man i dont like murals period.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2010, 05:49 PM~17079825
> *i duno man i dont like murals period.
> *


oh ok 
:werd:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 05:52 PM~17079860
> *oh ok
> :werd:
> *


ur car aint done homie..but when its finish.. i know its going to look clean


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 2 2010, 06:06 PM~17079970
> *ur car aint done homie..but when its finish.. i know its going to look clean
> *


thats what iam thinking thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 05:39 PM~17079711
> *hell yeah dont hold back i can take it
> *


Honestly......no hattin....it looks like shit.....and if its on dat car sic patterned out...dat car looked sexy ass hell as is....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2010, 05:35 PM~17079668
> *head looks too small and nipple ain't in right spot.  but otherwise, looks good.
> :ugh:
> *


***** what u know about nipples


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2010, 08:26 PM~17080143
> ****** what u know about nipples
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2010, 06:26 PM~17080143
> ****** what u know about nipples
> *


thank , thats what i talking about


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 2 2010, 06:10 PM~17080000
> *Honestly......no hattin....it looks like shit.....and if its on dat car sic patterned out...dat car looked sexy ass hell as is....
> *


thank 4 the in put man i love layit low


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 2 2010, 05:45 PM~17079774
> *Man! That's Right! Back Again with the latest. Vol.17 is set to be released April 25th! This Videos Contains highly anticipated footage with Cali,AZ, majestics new years day Picnic. Happy and Todd are at each others throats on this one. You know Alex and Frank still had some unfinished business! Be the first to witness the rise of the AZ street scene! Dedicated Ridaz C.C/M&Sons both doing it by big giving back to the community with the toys for tots drives! This is 1 video that will definitely live up to its name! I will be taking Pre-Order from now till April 16th! Here is a preview of Vol.17! Enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 07:32 PM~17079640
> *tell me what u think about this
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: man that's what's up rite there lookin good homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 09:11 PM~17080568
> *thank 4 the  in put man i love layit low
> *


Ima tell you like this homie fuk them haters who don't like this you keep doin your thang homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 07:11 PM~17080568
> *thank 4 the  in put man i love layit low
> *


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

no ****.... :biggrin: my first skydive


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 2 2010, 08:56 PM~17081584
> *no ****.... :biggrin: my first skydive
> 
> 
> ...


hay guey homie, thats very **** :ugh:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 2 2010, 09:58 PM~17081613
> *hay guey homie, thats very **** :ugh:
> *


 :uh: not at all cuz....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

oh wait, wife said thats normal :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 2 2010, 09:00 PM~17081619
> *:uh: not at all cuz....
> *


looks fun, any risk??
no ****


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

yall should try it...shit fun den a motha....for real....


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

theres always risk in anything u get into....just cant be scared to live ur life to tha fullest....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 2 2010, 09:04 PM~17081657
> *theres always risk in anything u get into....just cant be scared to live ur life to tha fullest....
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2010, 04:57 PM~17079320
> *u driving? thats a long drive ey
> *


naw im a fly.. leave here at 5 50...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 2 2010, 09:04 PM~17081657
> *theres always risk in anything u get into....just cant be scared to live ur life to tha fullest....
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 2 2010, 08:00 PM~17081625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  siempre al cien %.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 05:32 PM~17079640
> *tell me what u think about this
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like it..
who did it ?



besides deez nuts or this dick


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2010, 10:04 PM~17082187
> *i dont like it..
> who did it ?
> besides deez nuts or this dick
> *


some new guy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 2 2010, 06:35 PM~17079668
> *head looks too small and nipple ain't in right spot.  but otherwise,
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Show Palace is goin down tonight.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

damn one more day!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge+Apr 2 2010, 10:56 PM~17081584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 2 2010, 08:48 AM~17075148
> * MAYBE I CAN HIT 50 ONE DAY...
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 2 2010, 08:56 PM~17081584
> *no ****.... :biggrin: my first skydive
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks fun...i wanna do it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ahhhh
texas mutha fuckaa, thats where i stay


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2010, 10:52 AM~17084544
> *man that looks fun...i wanna do it
> *


you were nervous in car when i drove a little too fast. and you want to jump out of a plane? :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2010, 08:52 AM~17084544
> *man that looks fun...i wanna do it
> *


x2


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Anyone on here with a 50's belair with Sammy on the plates?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 3 2010, 04:50 PM~17086416
> *Anyone on here with a 50's belair with Sammy on the plates?
> *


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2010, 05:23 PM~17086596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No one snitching. Girl I know from Houston said she saw it out cruising the other day and I would have loved it. Said it was a sweet ride. Looking to see if it was on here so I could check it out. If not its all good.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 3 2010, 02:50 PM~17086416
> *Anyone on here with a 50's belair with Sammy on the plates?
> *


Yea dats D's car...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Good turnout today at the park...thanx to nick,nicks dad and hugo from latin kustoms who came out. Ill post pics later....


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got these part for sale not tring to make a killing


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 3 2010, 08:41 PM~17087576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the pink chancla? :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2010, 06:45 PM~17087594
> *how much for the pink chancla?  :uh:
> *


50 buck and u can have homie one of a kind :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 3 2010, 06:39 PM~17087566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


closer look of spiners, and how much


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2010, 06:45 PM~17087594
> *how much for the pink chancla?  :uh:
> *


how much to shut your mouth...  :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2010, 09:06 PM~17087709
> *how much to shut your mouth...  :0
> *


that would cost alot. maybe if y'all all pitched it.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2010, 07:58 PM~17088115
> *that would cost alot.  maybe if y'all all pitched it.
> *


that can be arranged...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Everyone make sure to bring your appitite to Rosaland tomorrow. We have alot of good brisket for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 07:32 PM~17079640
> *tell me what u think about this
> 
> 
> ...



W T F !!!!

U DIDNT PAY FOR THAT RIGHT?....


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 3 2010, 10:52 AM~17084544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't see a "no ****", maybe he wasn't talkin bout the jumpin out of plane part :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:tears: 











:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

What time are the houston guys leaving for baytown in the morning??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 3 2010, 11:02 PM~17088639
> *:tears:
> :cheesy:
> *


it'll be aight.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 2 2010, 07:32 PM~17079640
> *tell me what u think about this
> 
> 
> ...


her head is not proportion with her body


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2010, 04:43 PM~17086967
> *Good turnout today at the park...thanx to nick,nicks dad and hugo from latin kustoms who came out.  Ill post pics later....
> *


HLC MEMBERS FROM EMPIRE, 3RD COAST RIDERS,OLDIES, DE LARAZA....
THANKS TO LATIN KUSTOMS FOR SUPPORTING THE EVENT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WEEK AWAY!!!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2010, 05:43 PM~17086967
> *Good turnout today at the park...thanx to nick,nicks dad and hugo from latin kustoms who came out.  Ill post pics later....
> *


Thanks for the invite. Sorry for what happened though. :happysad:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin: 








HATERS IM READY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 29 2010, 01:26 AM~17030511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never been to this. ima check it out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 4 2010, 12:48 AM~17089461
> *never been to this. ima check it out
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2010, 11:55 PM~17089542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 3 2010, 10:46 PM~17089444
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those look small next to urs :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 3 2010, 11:17 PM~17089733
> *those look small next to urs :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YUO READY HATER :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2010, 01:17 AM~17089733
> *those look small next to urs :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 3 2010, 06:43 PM~17086967
> *Good turnout today at the park...thanx to nick,nicks dad and hugo from latin kustoms who came out.  Ill post pics later....
> *


Thank you Homie, I can still smell that fools plate lunch in my ride though!!! :banghead:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 3 2010, 09:46 PM~17089444
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...










looks just like my car!!!
:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 3 2010, 10:17 PM~17089733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE LOWRIDER'S OUT THERE DOIN THERE THANG


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2010, 12:02 AM~17089046
> *HLC MEMBERS FROM EMPIRE, 3RD COAST RIDERS,OLDIES, DE LARAZA....
> THANKS TO LATIN KUSTOMS FOR SUPPORTING THE EVENT
> 
> ...


. Good tun out can't wait till nex Sunday


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

great turn out at baytown today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2010, 04:16 PM~17094451
> *great turn out at baytown today
> *


Did u get that glitter out of your hair?? Lol...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 4 2010, 04:44 PM~17094649
> *Did u get that glitter out of your hair?? Lol...
> *


yeah, some


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2010, 04:55 PM~17094711
> *yeah, some
> *


Hahaha


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just got back from the park and on behalf of Houston Stylez and the Ramos Family we would like to thank everyone who supported our fundraiser, it was a great sucess. All proceeds will be used to purchase the headstone Brianna deserves. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 4 2010, 03:16 PM~17094451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  U KNOW LOCOS ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP ANY HOMEBOY OUT IN GOOD AND BAD!!! BRISKET WAS GOOD...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 4 2010, 06:16 PM~17094451
> *great turn out at baytown today
> *


pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

always glad to help out and Thanks for the brisket it was great


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks everyone..
im grubbin on some right now...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 06:59 PM~17095529
> *pics?
> *


shouldofwent.com/umissedout


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2010, 09:08 PM~17095620
> *shouldofwent.com/umissedout
> *


 :uh: don't worry HLC picnic @ MaGregor on the 11th :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 07:09 PM~17095630
> *:uh:  don't worry HLC picnic @ MaGregor on the 11th  :biggrin:
> *


say what!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 4 2010, 05:53 PM~17095079
> *Just got back from the park and on behalf of Houston Stylez and the Ramos Family we would like to thank everyone who supported our fundraiser, it was a great sucess. All proceeds will be used to purchase the headstone Brianna deserves.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


U ol roseland park tour guide asas ***** u......had all the lil mocosos in da lac giving them rides around the park n shit ....:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2010, 08:20 PM~17095746
> *U ol roseland park tour guide asas ***** u......had all the lil mocosos in da lac giving them rides around the park n shit ....:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2010, 09:07 PM~17095613
> *thanks everyone..
> im grubbin on some right now...
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2010, 09:20 PM~17095746
> *U ol roseland park tour guide asas ***** u......had all the lil mocosos in da lac giving them rides around the park n shit ....:roflmao:
> *


You leave all my step kids alone.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2010, 09:07 PM~17095613
> *thanks everyone..
> im grubbin on some right now...
> *


No ****?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2010, 06:12 PM~17095658
> *say what!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  LOCOS WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2010, 09:20 PM~17095746
> *U ol roseland park tour guide asas ***** u......had all the lil mocosos in da lac giving them rides around the park n shit ....:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2010, 09:26 PM~17095819
> *:roflmao:
> *


Dont laugh too hard one of them might be yours.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2010, 07:26 PM~17095819
> *:roflmao:
> *


whut up ole i got married last weekend ass *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Apr 4 2010, 09:28 PM~17095846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she had good credit, zero kids, and bit tits.. that sealed the deal.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 4 2010, 07:21 PM~17095759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2010, 09:40 PM~17095955
> *:0
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2010, 07:12 PM~17095658
> *say what!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Real good turn out today!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 4 2010, 08:12 PM~17095658
> *say what!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's wassup. Count us in.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2010, 07:20 PM~17095746
> *U ol roseland park tour guide asas ***** u......had all the lil mocosos in da lac giving them rides around the park n shit ....:roflmao:
> *


ha...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 4 2010, 07:57 PM~17096170
> *ha...
> *


ha, had that boy ridin bitch, im just sayn


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2010, 10:01 PM~17096213
> *ha, had that boy ridin bitch, im just sayn
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2010, 09:01 PM~17096213
> *ha, had that boy ridin bitch, im just sayn
> *


:rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 4 2010, 08:03 PM~17096260
> *:rofl:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 4 2010, 10:03 PM~17096260
> *:rofl:
> 
> *


why the sad face? you didn't get to ride with rest of the kids?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 4 2010, 09:04 PM~17096273
> *why the sad face?  you didn't get to ride with rest of the kids?
> *


no ****


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2010, 07:57 PM~17096163
> *That's wassup. Count us in.
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2010, 08:01 PM~17096213
> *ha, had that boy ridin bitch, im just sayn
> *


Wit da lab belt on lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2010, 10:17 PM~17096412
> *Wit da lab belt on lol
> *


 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2010, 08:55 PM~17096137
> *Real good turn out today!
> *


x2..thanx for making that drive over the bridge...:thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 4 2010, 10:32 PM~17097254
> *x2..thanx for making that drive over the bridge...:thumbsup:
> *



Anytime


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 4 2010, 11:32 PM~17097254
> *x2..thanx for making that drive over the bridge...:thumbsup:
> *


was worried bout taking the bomb over it, but she took it like a champ!  
good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 4 2010, 09:03 PM~17096260
> *:rofl:
> 
> *



THANX AGAIN FOR THAT GRILL .CLEANED IT UP AND PUT IT IN .LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Apr 4 2010, 07:48 PM~17096044
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 4 2010, 07:09 PM~17095630
> *:uh:  don't worry HLC picnic @ MaGregor on the 11th  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 5 2010, 12:23 AM~17097679
> *was worried bout taking the bomb over it, but she took it like a champ!
> good turn out  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 4 2010, 07:53 PM~17095079
> *Just got back from the park and on behalf of Houston Stylez and the Ramos Family we would like to thank everyone who supported our fundraiser, it was a great sucess. All proceeds will be used to purchase the headstone Brianna deserves.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to thank everybody again for there support sunday. my god bless you 10 time in return!!!!! thanks again!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The 2010 Easter Egg hunt champion.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 3 2010, 01:43 PM~17085510
> *you were nervous in car when i drove a little too fast.  and you want to jump out of a plane?  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2010, 10:52 AM~17084544
> *man that looks fun...i wanna do it
> *


i dunno, the thought of jumping outta a perfectly good plane is crazy white people talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 5 2010, 11:35 AM~17099944
> *The 2010 Easter Egg hunt champion.
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: 

YouTube Link To :Uce Easter Picnic Hop Off

Distinguished CC So. Nv (High How All Stars) Vs Devotions

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGNHYPhdF9k

And

Caliriders (Team How High All Stars) Vs Royals

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bznOjh9v7YI


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Apr 5 2010, 12:48 AM~17098115
> *THANX AGAIN FOR THAT GRILL .CLEANED IT UP AND PUT IT IN .LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 5 2010, 11:35 AM~17099944
> *The 2010 Easter Egg hunt champion.
> 
> 
> ...


HOMEBOY GOT THE GAY RAINBOW IN EFFECT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 5 2010, 09:35 AM~17099944
> *The 2010 Easter Egg hunt champion.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Apr 5 2010, 10:49 AM~17100652
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> YouTube Link To :Uce Easter Picnic Hop Off
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2010, 11:52 AM~17101090
> *any one needs parts from an early 80s monte carlo..before i sent it off to the junk yard?
> *


whats left on it?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2010, 12:21 PM~17101357
> *pass fender is fucked. hood. header and front bumper cover is fucked.
> i have all the chrome pieces except the bumper ones
> driver seat is torn. dash is fucked
> ...


did it have a v6 or 8


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2010, 11:11 AM~17100796
> *HOMEBOY GOT THE GAY RAINBOW IN EFFECT
> *



queer


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

here ya go darkness


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this shit too funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 5 2010, 11:35 AM~17099944
> *The 2010 Easter Egg hunt champion.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535029


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2010, 02:42 PM~17102682
> *this shit too funny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

LOCOS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!




























READY TO HOP HEATERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 04:42 PM~17103932
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 and the car is clean, no cheating ass mud tires :biggrin: :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 06:42 PM~17103932
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!
> READY TO HOP HATERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 04:42 PM~17103932
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some nice work, it was good chillin at the shop learned a few things. Tono making power moves over there


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 04:42 PM~17103932
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: datss clean


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2010, 07:03 PM~17104839
> *CHROME CHONIS
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2010, 06:31 PM~17105135
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: did u called olde boy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 5 2010, 07:47 PM~17105353
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: did u called olde boy
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 06:42 PM~17103932
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That car use to belong to james


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 5 2010, 01:57 PM~17102274
> *here ya go darkness
> 
> 
> ...


already ordered mines this morning.. along with some other goodies


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 5 2010, 07:46 PM~17106107
> *That car use to belong to james
> *


ITS TONYS NOW...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 5 2010, 10:06 PM~17106411
> *ITS TONYS NOW...
> *


Yeah I see that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:run:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 10:06 PM~17106402
> *already ordered mines this morning.. along with some other goodies
> *


balla


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2010, 08:51 PM~17107185
> *balla
> *


shiitttttt!

not even close


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 10:53 PM~17107205
> *shiitttttt!
> 
> not even close
> *


i know thw fellin  







:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17107305
> *i know thw fellin
> :biggrin:
> *


lol.. its only a 500 dollar motor, with a 700 dollar intake



:angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 09:02 PM~17107388
> *lol.. its only a 500 dollar motor, with a 700 dollar intake
> :angry:
> *


500 dollar motor...700 dolla intake....free car...it evens out don't it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 5 2010, 09:34 PM~17107709
> *500 dollar motor...700 dolla intake....free car...it evens out don't it.
> *


car club paint jobs are free labor
so it evens out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 09:36 PM~17107744
> *car club paint jobs are free labor
> so it evens out
> *


:yes:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 04:42 PM~17103932
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 5 2010, 04:44 PM~17103957
> *:0  :0  :0 and the car is clean, no cheating ass mud tires :biggrin:  :0
> *


you having nightmare with those mud tires :biggrin: :biggrin: those mud tires clear 94 today :0 and their is nothing you can do only hate  i see you sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 05:42 PM~17103932
> *LOCOS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 LITTLE TOUCH OF MAGIC :biggrin: :biggrin:  

TODO SEA POR REVIVIR EL MOVIMIENTO LOWRIDER :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 5 2010, 10:18 PM~17108385
> *LITTLE  TOUCH OF MAGIC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TODO SEA POR REVIVIR  EL MOVIMIENTO LOWRIDER :biggrin:
> *


bas a ir el domingo o te aguitas


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 11:22 PM~17108415
> *bas a ir el domingo  o te aguitas
> *



NO ME AGUITO POR QUE EL QUE SE AGUITA PIERDE , RECUERDA QUE ESTO ES UN JUEGO ALMENOS PARA MI . :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 5 2010, 10:24 PM~17108438
> *NO ME AGUITO POR QUE EL QUE SE AGUITA PIERDE , RECUERDA QUE ESTO ES UN JUEGO ALMENOS PARA MI . :biggrin:
> *











orale ojala que el carro aga algo por que esto es lo siempre esta asiendo lol no tu wuey el carro de tony :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 5 2010, 01:42 PM~17102682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 k rollo magic, todavia en chinga o k???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 11:31 PM~17108519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice
what color is that puto?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 10:31 PM~17108519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 09:27 PM~17108480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


asi estavas tu guey, k ya se te olvido o que... tu ya te cres intocable pero cada perro tiene su dia!!!!!  si a ti y te enseno el tonio y ahora ya te la das de muy chingon homie, ya mejor abajate de esa nueve....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 09:31 PM~17108519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   looks good...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2010, 10:32 PM~17108528
> *looks nice
> what color is that puto?
> *


white with a hint of blu pearl


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17108541
> *asi estavas tu guey, k ya se te olvido o que... tu ya te cres intocable pero cada perro tiene su dia!!!!!   si a ti y te enseno el tonio y ahora ya te la das de muy chingon homie, ya mejor abajate de esa nueve....
> *


no lo muerdas :biggrin: yo no miro que tu puedas aser las pulgadas que estoy asiendo . tu lo suenas yo lo ago :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, rollin-hard
NO TE ENOJES TE VA A DAR UN INFARTO VIEJON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 11:36 PM~17108571
> *white with a hint of blu pearl
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 09:38 PM~17108585
> *no lo muerdas :biggrin:  yo no miro que tu puedas aser las pulgadas que estoy asiendo .  tu lo suenas yo lo ago :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE ONLY REASON U ARE DOING THOSE INCHES IS BECAUSE YOUR CAR STILL HAS A TOUCH OF MAGIC!!!

LA UNICA RASON K TU CARRO TODAVIA ESTA BRINCANDO BIEN ES PORQUE TODAVIA TRAI UN POCO DE MAGIC.... Y TU LO SABES PERO QUITALE LA MAGIC Y TE LLEVA LA VERGA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 10:39 PM~17108591
> *hoppers4life, rollin-hard
> NO TE ENOJES TE VA A DAR UN INFARTO VIEJON!!! :biggrin:
> *


no me enojo .me da risa como nomas ablan pero no pueden con migo :0 el primer gbody en houston en 94 :biggrin: cres que me boy a enojar :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 10:41 PM~17108617
> *THE ONLY REASON U ARE DOING THOSE INCHES IS BECAUSE YOUR CAR STILL HAS A TOUCH OF MAGIC!!!
> 
> LA UNICA RASON K TU CARRO TODAVIA ESTA BRINCANDO BIEN ES PORQUE TODAVIA TRAI UN POCO DE MAGIC.... Y TU LO SABES PERO QUITALE LA MAGIC Y TE LLEVA LA VERGA!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


por que tanto odio :0 o es que no puedes con migo :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 09:38 PM~17108585
> *no lo muerdas :biggrin:  yo no miro que tu puedas aser las pulgadas que estoy asiendo .  tu lo suenas yo lo ago :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 EH WUEY YO NO MERDO NO MAMO ESE ERA TU JALE TU FUISTE QUIEN CARRIO A MAGIC PORQUE TE ESTAVAMOS DANDO UNA CHINGA BUENA, LO MAS K PEGO TU CARRO FUE 50 PULGADAS ANTES D MAGIC!!!!! :roflmao: MI CARRO PEGO 28 PULGADAS MAS K EL TUYO Y SIN MAGIC, PERO AHORA SI TE VA A LLEVAR LA K TE TRAJO!!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 10:45 PM~17108658
> *EH WUEY YO NO MERDO NO MAMO ESE ERA TU JALE TU FUISTE QUIEN CARRIO A MAGIC PORQUE TE ESTAVAMOS DANDO UNA CHINGA BUENA, LO MAS K PEGO TU CARRO FUE 50 PULGADAS ANTES D MAGIC!!!!! :roflmao:  MI CARRO PEGO 28 PULGADAS MAS K EL TUYO Y SIN MAGIC, PERO AHORA SI TE VA A LLEVAR LA K TE TRAJO!!!!!
> *


tanta magic que se quebro tu fraem :biggrin por eso lla nunca lo sacastes :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 09:43 PM~17108632
> *no me enojo .me da risa como nomas ablan pero no pueden con migo  :0 el primer gbody  en houston  en  94 :biggrin:  cres que me boy a enojar :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 AL RATO TE CHINGO CON MI RADICAL.... PERO POR AHORA IM ABOUT TO TAKE OVER THE STREETS.... ODIO!!! DE UN G-BODY??? :uh: LOL.... NO SEAS MAMON HOMIE.... CARROS SOBRAN, SACALE FERIA AL MARANITO PARA K SAQUES UN STREET CAR PORQUE TU VAS HACER EL UNICO EL TRAILA Y LAS MERAS VERGAS EN LA CALLE....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 12:31 AM~17108519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 09:47 PM~17108674
> *tanta magic  que se quebro  tu fraem :biggrin  por eso lla nunca lo sacastes :biggrin:
> *



CUANTOS VILLETES DE $100 PONES A K MI FRAME NO ESTA QUEBRADO, Y NO TIENE FENDER SKIRTS!!! REAL TALK, CUANTO??? TU PONLE PRECIO!!!!!  MEJOR MANTENTE CALLADO HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 10:50 PM~17108708
> *AL RATO TE CHINGO CON MI RADICAL.... PERO POR AHORA IM ABOUT TO TAKE OVER THE STREETS.... ODIO!!! DE UN G-BODY??? :uh:  LOL.... NO SEAS MAMON HOMIE.... CARROS SOBRAN, SACALE FERIA AL MARANITO PARA K SAQUES UN STREET CAR PORQUE TU VAS HACER EL UNICO EL TRAILA Y LAS MERAS VERGAS EN LA CALLE....
> *


odio que no puedes bolar tan alto como yo :0 dicen que un gbody no puede brincar tan alto te equibocastes . no mas los mas bergas pueden aserlo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 11:22 PM~17108415
> *bas a ir el domingo  o te aguitas
> *


 HOMIE YO NO TENGO NADA QUE DEMOSTRARLE A NADIE , ESTOY AYUDANDO A TONI IGUAL QUE TE AYUDE A TI.

YO TENGO COSAS MAS IMPORTANTES DE QUE OCUPARME COMO VES EN LAS FOTOS ME ESTOY AMPLIANDO MAS.

CUANDO TERMINE MI 63 SS KILLER OTRA SERA LA HISTORIA :biggrin:  

















:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 6 2010, 12:50 AM~17108708
> *AL RATO TE CHINGO CON MI RADICAL.... PERO POR AHORA IM ABOUT TO TAKE OVER THE STREETS.... ODIO!!! DE UN G-BODY??? :uh:  LOL.... NO SEAS MAMON HOMIE.... CARROS SOBRAN, SACALE FERIA AL MARANITO PARA K SAQUES UN STREET CAR PORQUE TU VAS HACER EL UNICO EL TRAILA Y LAS MERAS VERGAS EN LA CALLE....
> *












sounds like even google chrome is sneak dissin' 

i'm just sayin'


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 5 2010, 11:56 PM~17108768
> *HOMIE YO NO TENGO NADA QUE DEMOSTRARLE A NADIE  ,  ESTOY AYUDANDO A TONI IGUAL QUE TE AYUDE A TI.
> 
> YO TENGO COSAS MAS IMPORTANTES DE QUE OCUPARME  COMO VES EN LAS FOTOS  ME ESTOY AMPLIANDO MAS.
> ...


:run:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 10:52 PM~17108736
> *CUANTOS VILLETES DE $100 PONES A K MI FRAME NO ESTA QUEBRADO, Y NO TIENE FENDER SKIRTS!!! REAL TALK, CUANTO??? TU PONLE PRECIO!!!!!   MEJOR MANTENTE CALLADO HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


mira un cosejo si eres sabio lo agarras lo villetes de 100 que quieres perder guardalos para en unos cuantos anos sa que tu radical :biggrin: REAL TALK!!!!COMO LES PLATIQUE NO PRESUMO PERO ORITA ME ESTA IENDO MUY BIEN


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 09:56 PM~17108766
> *odio que no puedes bolar tan  alto como  yo  :0 dicen que un gbody no puede brincar tan alto te equibocastes . no mas los mas bergas pueden aserlo :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PORQUE NO MEJOR LE QUITAS LAS LLANTAS DEL TONIO???

OH MEJOR NO HOMIE AHI DEJASELAS PORQUE ESA ES LA UNICA RASON POR LA CUAL ESTA BRINCANDO TU CARRO Y SI SE LAS QUITAS YA NO VA A VOLAR!!! :0 

MANANA VOY PARA EL SHOP DE EL SI QUIERES YO LE LLEVO LAS LLANTAS, OH QUE NO JALA CON TU LLANTAS NORMALES??? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 10:01 PM~17108813
> *mira un cosejo si eres sabio lo agarras lo villetes de 100 que quieres perder guardalos para en unos cuantos anos sa que tu radical :biggrin:  REAL TALK!!!!COMO LES PLATIQUE  NO PRESUMO PERO ORITA ME ESTA  IENDO MUY BIEN
> *



YO TAMPOCO PERO TENGO LOS PANTALONES BIEN PUESTOS Y NO CUALQUIERA ME ASUSTA!!!!  CON FERIA LE CALLAS EL OSICO A CUALQUIERA.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 5 2010, 10:56 PM~17108768
> *HOMIE YO NO TENGO NADA QUE DEMOSTRARLE A NADIE  ,  ESTOY AYUDANDO A TONI IGUAL QUE TE AYUDE A TI.
> 
> YO TENGO COSAS MAS IMPORTANTES DE QUE OCUPARME  COMO VES EN LAS FOTOS  ME ESTOY AMPLIANDO MAS.
> ...


BAMOS A ACLAR ALGO LA JENTE DICE QUE TU ME TISTES MANO EN MIS POMPAS . TU NUNCA TOCASTES MIS POMPAS SIERTO O MENTIRA  SI ME AYUDASTES COMO CARGAR MIS BATERIAS I ME DISTES UNAS IDEAS I TE LO AGRADESCO . PERO TUS MANOS NUNCA TOCARON MIS POMPAS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 11:05 PM~17108851
> *YO TAMPOCO PERO TENGO LOS PANTALONES BIEN PUESTOS Y NO CUALQUIERA ME ASUSTA!!!!   CON FERIA LE CALLAS EL OSICO A CUALQUIERA....  :biggrin:
> *


COMO ABLAS MUCHO DE FERIA SACA TU RADICAL .BAMOS ABER QUE ESTA MAS GRANDE TU BOCA O TUS BOLSAS


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 10:05 PM~17108854
> *BAMOS A ACLAR ALGO  LA JENTE DICE QUE TU ME  TISTES MANO EN MIS POMPAS  . TU NUNCA TOCASTES MIS POMPAS  SIERTO  O MENTIRA   SI ME AYUDASTES COMO CARGAR MIS BATERIAS  I ME DISTES UNAS IDEAS I TE LO AGRADESCO . PERO TUS MANOS NUNCA TOCARON MIS POMPAS
> *



PERO TE AYUDO Y TE ENSENO LO K TU ,NI YO, SABIAMOS... COMO DIJE TU NUNCA PASASTE 50 PULGADAS ANTES K TONIO TE AYUDARA Y CON UN CHINGOS DE PESO.... SIRTO O LO NIEGAS??


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 11:09 PM~17108891
> *PERO TE AYUDO Y TE ENSENO LO K TU ,NI YO, SABIAMOS... COMO DIJE TU NUNCA PASASTE 50 PULGADAS ANTES K TONIO TE AYUDARA Y CON UN CHINGOS DE PESO.... SIRTO O LO NIEGAS??
> *


SE ME OLBIDO PARA ABLAR CO TONIO TENGO QUE ABLAR PRIMERO CON SU SECRETARIA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 10:08 PM~17108881
> *COMO ABLAS  MUCHO  DE FERIA  SACA TU RADICAL .BAMOS ABER  QUE ESTA MAS GRANDE TU BOCA  O TUS BOLSAS
> *


CUANTO APUESTAS K LO SACO? LA FERIA NO ES TANTO EL PROBLEMA LO K PASA ES K TENGO OTRAS HOBBY'S Y NO SUFISIENTE TIEMPO, PERO AHORITA VOY A SACAR UN STREET CAR,CLEAN,A/C, Y AGARAR LA PLACA DE KING OF THE STREETS Y LUEGO SIEGUES TU!!  SO TRANQUILO K PARA TODOS VA VER UN PEDASO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

AY LAS MIRO NO SE ENOJEN PRESIOSAS


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 6 2010, 12:05 AM~17108854
> *BAMOS A ACLAR ALGO  LA JENTE DICE QUE TU ME  TISTES MANO EN MIS POMPAS  . TU NUNCA TOCASTES MIS POMPAS  SIERTO  O MENTIRA   SI ME AYUDASTES COMO CARGAR MIS BATERIAS  I ME DISTES UNAS IDEAS I TE LO AGRADESCO . PERO TUS MANOS NUNCA TOCARON MIS POMPAS
> *


 HEY HOMIES CALMADOS ESTO ES UN JUEGO Y HAY QUE SABERLO JUGAR , AVECES SE GANA AVECES SE PIERDE LO IMPORTANTE ES ESTAR EN EL JUEGO.

SI METI MANO O NO EN TUS POMPAS COMO SEA TU CARRO VOLO CON LA POCA O MUCHA AYUDA QUE TE DI Y ESO ES LO QUE CUENTA.......


DEJENSE DE MAMADAS Y QUE GANE EL QUE MAS GANAS LE HECHHE DE CUALQUIER MANERA CUENTAN CONMIGO HOMIES .


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 10:11 PM~17108907
> *SE ME OLBIDO PARA ABLAR CO TONIO  TENGO QUE ABLAR  PRIMERO CON SU SECRETARIA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SECRETARIA ? LOL.... K ES LO K TE DUELE MAS, K SABES K TE VOY A CHINGAR MUY PRONTO? OH K YO ESTE TRABAJANDO CON TONIO??? :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 5 2010, 01:11 PM~17100796
> *HOMEBOY GOT THE GAY RAINBOW IN EFFECT
> *


on a jersey that says "2 nuggets" :uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 5 2010, 10:31 PM~17108519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT REGAL IS SICK...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 5 2010, 11:15 PM~17108942
> *HEY HOMIES CALMADOS ESTO ES UN JUEGO  Y HAY QUE SABERLO JUGAR  , AVECES SE GANA AVECES SE PIERDE LO IMPORTANTE ES ESTAR EN EL JUEGO.
> 
> SI METI MANO O NO EN TUS POMPAS  COMO SEA TU CARRO VOLO CON LA POCA O MUCHA  AYUDA QUE TE DI Y ESO ES LO QUE CUENTA.......
> ...


 TU NO METITES MANO EN MIS POMPAS . SIEMPRE QUERIAS METER MANO EN MIS POMPAS I YO NO TE DEJE . O ES SIERTO TU ANDAS DICIENDO QUE ME ARMASTES MIS POMPAS HOMIE.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 11:17 PM~17108960
> *SECRETARIA ? LOL.... K ES LO K TE DUELE MAS, K SABES K TE VOY A CHINGAR MUY PRONTO? OH K YO ESTE TRABAJANDO CON TONIO??? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PRIMERO AS QUE AGA SI QUIERA 45 I LUEGHO ABLAS DE CHINGAR ME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1678623950.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2010, 08:45 AM~17110420
> *:0
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1678623950.html
> *


damn, that didn't last long and homeboy put a shitload of sentimental value on that mug, lmao!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Apr 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17108108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











KOMO ME GUSTARIA TOCAR ESTAS PUMPAS :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2010, 09:35 AM~17110696
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


xfkn2!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2010, 07:36 AM~17110703
> *xfkn2!!!
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: ke bonitas pompis :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17108541
> *asi estavas tu guey, k ya se te olvido o que... tu ya te cres intocable pero cada perro tiene su dia!!!!!   si a ti y te enseno el tonio y ahora ya te la das de muy chingon homie, ya mejor abajate de esa nueve....
> *


HOMIE, este brown deveras que necesita bajarse de esa NUBE, tu nomas dejalo, vamos a ver que realmente hace su yonke el domingo, como quiera todos sabemops que su yonke no pude brincar sin esas pinches mud 4x4 tires, :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17108108
> *you having nightmare  with those mud tires :biggrin:  :biggrin: those mud tires  clear 94 today  :0  and their is nothing you can do only hate   i  see you sunday :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mijo, no te aguites , te voy a ensenar como se brinca mas de 90, sin necesidad de ballon tires  , oh y sin hacer trampa con ese cheating ass frame que trae tu carro, con esas fender skirts, por carros como el tuyo, es por eso que la raza critican a los hoppers, :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2010, 07:35 AM~17110696
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 11:05 PM~17108854
> *BAMOS A ACLAR ALGO  LA JENTE DICE QUE TU ME  TISTES MANO EN MIS POMPAS  . TU NUNCA TOCASTES MIS POMPAS  SIERTO  O MENTIRA   SI ME AYUDASTES COMO CARGAR MIS BATERIAS  I ME DISTES UNAS IDEAS I TE LO AGRADESCO . PERO TUS MANOS NUNCA TOCARON MIS POMPAS
> *


SEA LO QUE SEA TE AYUDO GUEY, TU CARRO ESTABA GOVERNADO, NO PASABA 68, Y YA MERO SE ATORABA, , NECESITAS RECONOCERLO AMIGUITO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 5 2010, 10:56 PM~17108766
> *odio que no puedes bolar tan  alto como  yo  :0 dicen que un gbody no puede brincar tan alto te equibocastes . no mas los mas bergas pueden aserlo :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HA N O MAMES GUEY, YO NO SE COMO VAS ALLEGAR AL PARQUE EL DOMINGO , PORQUE LAS CALLES ESTAN MUY PEQUENAS, Y TU YA TE CREES TAN CHINGON QUE YA NO CABES :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 08:02 AM~17110877
> *SEA LO QUE SEA TE AYUDO GUEY, TU CARRO ESTABA GOVERNADO, NO PASABA 68, Y YA MERO SE ATORABA, , NECESITAS RECONOCERLO AMIGUITO
> *


te despertatste bravo wey hno: hno: :sprint: :run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2010, 08:09 AM~17110914
> *te despertatste bravo wey  hno:  hno:  :sprint:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 10:11 AM~17110921
> *:biggrin:
> *


el Nuevo ~Arte Del Barrio~


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2010, 08:22 AM~17111004
> *el Nuevo ~Arte Del Barrio~
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: trainning day caddy :wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2010, 08:22 AM~17111004
> *el Nuevo ~Arte Del Barrio~
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 10:40 AM~17111185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17111189


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

ANY PICS 4RM SUNDAY PICNIC?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 08:53 AM~17111340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no mames


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 6 2010, 08:53 AM~17111339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sad that someone actually took there time to find that pic and save it to their computer


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 6 2010, 10:41 AM~17112289
> *sad that someone actually took there time to find that pic and save it to their computer
> *


Sad that ur dumbass sat there n let em take dat pic knowing u were gon get emberrased....:uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 07:53 AM~17110818
> *HOMIE, este brown deveras que necesita bajarse de esa NUBE, tu nomas dejalo, vamos a ver que realmente hace su yonke el domingo, como quiera todos sabemops que su yonke no pude brincar sin esas pinches mud 4x4 tires,  :biggrin:
> *


TU NOMAS LLEBA TU CARRO I DEJA LAS EXCUSAS PARA LAS BIEJAS . :0 ES UNA BERGUENSA SI UN YONKE CON MUD TIRES TE GANA :biggrin: ES GRASIOSO COMO UN PART TIMER TE TRAI AL PURO PEDO :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2010, 01:07 PM~17112923
> *Sad that ur dumbass sat there n let em take dat pic knowing u were gon get emberrased....:uh:
> *


its embarrassed
and not i'm not embarrassed, its all fun and games..that's why i did. so i can laugh at the dumb shit this fools do :run:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 6 2010, 09:13 AM~17110554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone finally out gayed your doggie pic. Pop out some fruity drinks and celebrate!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 6 2010, 12:15 PM~17112989
> *TU NOMAS LLEBA TU CARRO I DEJA  LAS  EXCUSAS  PARA LAS BIEJAS  . :0  ES UNA BERGUENSA  SI UN YONKE  CON MUD TIRES  TE GANA  :biggrin: ES GRASIOSO COMO UN PART TIMER  TE  TRAI AL PURO PEDO  :biggrin:
> *


bueno, hasta que reconoces que si tienes un yonke :biggrin: :0 
lo que me da chingos de risa, es que te crees un zuper experto en hydraulics, hahahahaha


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 6 2010, 02:39 PM~17113181
> *Actually priced at a loss for him.  :biggrin:
> *


he must be related to roberto g then.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics i took from sunday..
thats all i took.. homer p got more


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 02:18 PM~17114095
> *pics i took from sunday..
> thats all i took.. homer p got more
> 
> ...


ha...moneymaker 3wheelin into other vehicles n shit..... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2010, 03:30 PM~17114175
> *ha...moneymaker 3wheelin into other vehicles n shit..... :0
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17114174


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2010, 02:30 PM~17114175
> *ha...moneymaker 3wheelin into other vehicles n shit..... :0
> *


2 cars that i know of hit that trailor


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha.. i know boiler didnt do that photoshopped.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 02:46 PM~17114314
> *ha.. i know boiler didnt do that photoshopped.
> *


ha, why not :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2010, 02:46 PM~17114308
> *
> *


I'm jus sayin....u kinda got punked n shot in da leg by my lil brother....dats how l.a ****** get down hu...:ugh: :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 6 2010, 02:31 PM~17114182
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17114174
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 03:16 PM~17114613
> *ha, why not :biggrin:
> *


are your interwebs skills gettin better. 
i cant p shop fo shit... i dontg even have p shop on my computer


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 02:39 PM~17114246
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Eres gacho wey....... so y'all gon finally bump heads this weekend at the hlc picnic???? Y'all ****** been playing hide n go seek too much......nose up and hop these buckets already :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

FOR SALE 20K OBO BIG BALLERS HIT ME UP NEEDS TO BE GONE THIS WEEK WILL CONSIDER ANY OFFERS NO LOW BALLERS THO :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 02:37 PM~17114228
> *2  cars that i know of hit that trailor
> *


fuckin trailer lol fuck it i got a new free pinstripin :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 02:39 PM~17114246
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


is that DUMBO???


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2010, 03:24 PM~17114696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean bitch ey downy i got ur stuff here at da shop desde el friday i lost ur #


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2010, 03:24 PM~17114696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ***** BROKE, BUT ITS A CLEAN TRUCK THO


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 12:50 PM~17113257
> *bueno, hasta que reconoces que si tienes un yonke :biggrin:  :0
> lo que me da chingos de risa, es que  te crees un zuper experto en hydraulics, hahahahaha
> *


lo sufisiente para ganarte :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 02:39 PM~17114246
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


the funny part is yours get stuck at 82 and mine at 87 :biggrin: your elephant got more weight then mine :biggrin: hate on the homie


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2010, 03:24 PM~17114696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


en que trabaja el muchacho


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2010, 03:19 PM~17114645
> *Eres gacho wey....... so y'all gon finally bump heads this weekend at the hlc picnic???? Y'all ****** been playing hide n go seek too much......nose up and hop these buckets already :0 :0
> *


i ll be there 4 sure


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PAYASO'S49, switches4life, Kustom 401K, Lord Goofy
:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 6 2010, 03:24 PM~17114696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 6 2010, 04:48 PM~17115407
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PAYASO'S49, switches4life, Kustom 401K, Lord Goofy
> :wave:
> *


que rollo homie, u should visit h town soon, is getting hot in here, lots of picnics and carshows


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2010, 03:19 PM~17114645
> *Eres gacho wey....... so y'all gon finally bump heads this weekend at the hlc picnic???? Y'all ****** been playing hide n go seek too much......nose up and hop these buckets already :0 :0
> *


if he dnt show up, im doing a house call


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 04:45 PM~17115383
> *i ll be there 4 sure
> *


aber si no culeas .no es la primer que dices que bas i no bas :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 6 2010, 04:59 PM~17115524
> *aber si no culeas .no es la primer que dices que bas i no bas  :biggrin:
> *


no mames , y tu apenas que andas saliendo y ya te crees gallo, donde as estado todos los anos pasados, te culiavas :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2010, 03:16 PM~17114618
> *I'm jus sayin....u kinda got punked n shot in da leg by my lil brother....dats how l.a ****** get down hu...:ugh: :0
> *


***** u the one who got punked..talkin bout “they don't listen to me” and u know them ****** was scared after the pep talk..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 04:53 PM~17115463
> *if he dnt show up,  im doing a house call
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)

just stopping buy to show some luv


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. 62_@Apr 6 2010, 06:35 PM~17116327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAILED AGAIN..
CAN U POST A BIGGER PIC?? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 6 2010, 06:06 PM~17116044
> ****** u the one who got punked..talkin bout “they don't listen to me” and u know them ****** was scared after the pep talk..
> *


U da 1 dat got shot...I jus said the ain't listen to me.......so u got punked....not me.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2010, 04:51 PM~17115443
> *que rollo homie, u should visit h town soon, is getting hot in here, lots of picnics and carshows
> *


our majestics chapter is planning on going to the lrm show in dallas. :naughty: alla te miro carnal.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17116491
> *U da 1 dat got shot...I jus said the ain't listen to me.......so u got punked....not me.
> *


Whatever *****..lol..


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

I know this isnt a repair forum but I picked up a 94 fleetwood and the digital dash turns off and on when driving, anyone know how to fix this??


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking for a parts regal prefer a 86-87 model but any will do has to have a good title and be able to transfer it text or call me 979-220-0288 if any one has one to sell


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 6 2010, 12:41 PM~17112289
> *sad that someone actually took there time to find that pic and save it to their computer
> *











:roflmao:


----------



## Tiffanyblue (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Apr 6 2010, 07:17 PM~17116836
> *I know this isnt a repair forum but I picked up a 94 fleetwood and the digital dash turns off and on when driving, anyone know how to fix this??
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Apr 6 2010, 07:07 PM~17116703
> *our majestics chapter is planning on going to the lrm show in dallas. :naughty:  alla te miro carnal.
> *


 :0 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 6 2010, 10:00 PM~17117360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn lol


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Some of Baytown 281 C C rdes


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 7 2010, 09:44 AM~17122395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 7 2010, 11:44 AM~17122395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Regal/Cutlass tripped out. Is this Eriko's?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 7 2010, 09:44 AM~17122395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2010, 12:21 PM~17123215
> *Regal/Cutlass tripped out.  Is this Eriko's?
> *



 we call it Recutt the rookie of the year


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17116491
> *U da 1 dat got shot...I jus said the ain't listen to me.......so u got punked....not me.
> *


noe u need these when u creepin the coca white lac.. :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Apr 6 2010, 07:17 PM~17116836
> *I know this isnt a repair forum but I picked up a 94 fleetwood and the digital dash turns off and on when driving, anyone know how to fix this??
> *


check the plugs behind the gauges...its a start


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0









> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 08:53 AM~17111340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2010, 01:55 PM~17124554
> *noe u need these when u creepin the coca white lac.. :0
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 naw...ima put mink carpet....won't be able wear shoes...just socks :0 :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17125670
> *:0 :0 naw...ima put mink carpet....won't be able wear shoes...just socks :0 :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2010, 05:46 PM~17126675
> *:roflmao:
> *


Wit da fuzzy white dice


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 7 2010, 07:51 PM~17126731
> *Wit da fuzzy white dice
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 7 2010, 06:01 PM~17126834
> *
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:run:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2010, 06:22 PM~17127061
> *:run:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

yea..ok..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

darkness..u ready to defend ur title...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2010, 06:38 PM~17127233
> *darkness..u ready to defend ur title...
> *


i wont be here.. ill be in michigan


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2010, 08:45 PM~17127323
> *i wont be here.. ill be in michigan
> *


white girl snowflake motherland.. bet you don't come back.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2010, 06:45 PM~17127323
> *i wont be here.. ill be in michigan
> *


damn after five yrs we going to have a new tire toss champ :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2010, 08:57 PM~17127510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 6 2010, 08:53 AM~17111339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that shit so fuckin funny....even god sons 2 is on there.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 7 2010, 06:49 PM~17127406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they dont want none.. they can have the title.. ill just come back and get it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2010, 06:57 PM~17127510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17128111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i don't see a carburetor in that box. i'm just sayin'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2010, 07:47 PM~17128188
> *i don't see a carburetor in that box.  i'm just sayin'
> *


already have a new holley


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

PARTS 4 SALE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17128111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

PARTS 4 SALE


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 7 2010, 07:42 PM~17128111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baller...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea right


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2010, 05:57 PM~17127510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: te la mamaste guey...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2010, 08:58 PM~17128352
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 7 2010, 09:35 PM~17128837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rimshot:
> *


 :uh: .......... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey mensohead.....



> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2010, 09:14 PM~17127735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that your girl that throws those houston community college carshows????

how are you going to put her on blast in the "failed sexy pics" topic???


there goes your chance at getting some pussay.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2010, 11:11 PM~17129451
> *hey mensohead.....
> isn't that your girl that throws those houston community college carshows????
> 
> ...


I don't wanna mess with that "chola" I'll let Devious mess with that!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2010, 11:11 PM~17129451
> *hey mensohead.....
> isn't that your girl that throws those houston community college carshows????
> 
> ...


lay off *****. thats my new main gal. :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2010, 11:16 PM~17129554
> *lay off *****. thats my new main gal.  :uh:
> *


that's  :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2010, 11:12 PM~17129474
> *I don't wanna mess with that "chola" I'll let Devious mess with that!
> *


orale, no need to cheat on your current if you don't like La Chola


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 7 2010, 11:16 PM~17129554
> *lay off *****. thats my new main gal.  :uh:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 7 2010, 10:35 PM~17128837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rimshot:
> *


hattin :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 7 2010, 07:57 PM~17127510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2010, 11:11 PM~17129451
> *hey mensohead.....
> isn't that your girl that throws those houston community college carshows????
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 i think he put her in the hoodrat topic to.i think la chola turned him down and hes posting her pic everywhere now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2010, 09:20 PM~17129628
> *orale, no need to cheat on your current if you don't like La Chola
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: mess up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 7 2010, 09:20 PM~17129628
> *orale, no need to cheat on your current if you don't like La Chola
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: PUROMANUELA.COM :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHI LATIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2010, 09:24 AM~17132579
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: PUROMANUELA.COM  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PINCHI LATIN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


esta so fresh y so clean esa cabroni


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 8 2010, 07:46 AM~17132713
> *esta so fresh y so clean esa cabroni
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 8 2010, 09:56 AM~17132762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


que te la saluda next time plis


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 8 2010, 10:15 AM~17132876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn lol


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 8 2010, 08:15 AM~17132876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bahahahahahaha!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 8 2010, 08:12 AM~17132856
> *que te la saluda next time plis
> *


 :nono: :nono: PINCHI STICKY HANDS :burn: :burn:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2010, 06:38 PM~17127224
> *yea..ok..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2010, 12:16 PM~17134351
> *Bahahahahahaha!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 8 2010, 11:32 AM~17134497
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: don't look at me puto...ain't nobody tell u to pose for photochop experts......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 8 2010, 12:40 PM~17135089
> *:uh: don't look at me puto...ain't nobody tell u to pose for photochop experts......
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ha.shitz to funny


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

DO YOU NEED GOOD BODY WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!! ALREADY 
















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

PISTOLEROS TRUCK BAGSSSSSSSSS.....................







































HACER NEW SUSPENSION , SET UP AND NEW LOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LISTO EN LA SALA DE CIRUJIA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 8 2010, 02:25 PM~17135925
> *DO YOU NEED GOOD BODY WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!  ALREADY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 8 2010, 02:36 PM~17136004
> *PISTOLEROS  TRUCK BAGSSSSSSSSS.....................
> 
> 
> ...


LA PETACONA :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Apr 8 2010, 03:32 PM~17136432
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good  only a couple of hours away :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 7 2010, 10:21 PM~17129650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SAY BIG DRAWZ........DIS ***** SAID FUCK YO LINCOLN
I LIKE TO CALL IT "LIVE ON FIVE"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yandy red turn heads


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lord Goofy,* B.Y.T#1CUTTY*



wut up homie


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 8 2010, 08:56 PM~17138189
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lord Goofy, B.Y.T#1CUTTY
> wut up homie
> *



NUTHIN MUCH,WHERE WERE U LAST SUNDAY?...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, latinkustoms4ever, Homer Pimpson, chore1977

SUP HOMMIES


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 8 2010, 07:01 PM~17138217
> *NUTHIN MUCH,WHERE WERE U LAST SUNDAY?...
> *


with my family ..im not single nomore.. wife and my lil boy we do easter every yr at my grandmothers and at my in laws in northside... i wish i could go..but got my family and my girls family to see.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 8 2010, 06:51 PM~17138173
> *
> *


i can put any car on the bumper :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

saw this plaque in krazy kutting topic... anyone know this club?











they do good work..our first plaque from them


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 8 2010, 09:32 PM~17138548
> *with my family ..im not single nomore.. wife and my lil boy we do easter every yr at my grandmothers and at my in laws in northside...  i wish i could go..but got my family and my girls family to see.
> *



KOO,SO U WERE IN MEXICO,BEANNER?...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 8 2010, 07:46 PM~17138740
> *KOO,SO U WERE IN MEXICO,BEANNER?...
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea i was collecting my property money from your tios and tias who i rent my houses too.. tell them i need cash not stacks of tortillas.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pics from sunday.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17138740
> *KOO,SO U WERE IN MEXICO,BEANNER?...
> *


  thats my neighborhood


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 8 2010, 10:24 PM~17139273
> *  thats my neighborhood
> *


   
I thought you lived here.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 8 2010, 09:28 PM~17139316
> *
> I thought you lived here.
> 
> ...


almtoface: i said neighborhood not house


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 8 2010, 08:28 PM~17139316
> *
> I thought you lived here.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 8 2010, 10:24 PM~17139262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CERTIFIED looking good out there!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

kool pics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 8 2010, 07:39 PM~17137610
> *SAY BIG DRAWZ........DIS ***** SAID FUCK YO LINCOLN
> I LIKE TO CALL IT "LIVE ON FIVE"
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 8 2010, 08:22 PM~17137415
> *looks good   only a couple of hours away :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mayne.sittin in da airport.bored ass fuck.donuts sound good.but I ain't tryin to drop a bomb on a 2 1\2 hr flight. See y'all boys in 2 weeks. Have fun at da picnics my
******.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2010, 06:34 AM~17142545
> *Mayne.sittin in da airport.bored ass fuck.donuts sound good.but I ain't tryin to drop a bomb on a 2 1\2 hr flight. See y'all boys in 2 weeks. Have fun at da picnics my
> ******.
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2010, 04:34 AM~17142545
> *Mayne.sittin in da airport.bored ass fuck.donuts sound good.but I ain't tryin to drop a bomb on a 2 1\2 hr flight. See y'all boys in 2 weeks. Have fun at da picnics my
> ******.
> *


u know damn well u aint bored, too many fine chicks around :happysad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

KO's for sale with black plastic cadillac chip. IMO they are 8 out of 10. They are used but I never got a chance to used them. Got them from the triple OG Cadi King. pm or text if interested 713-248-1759


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wut up RaRa... holla at me bro 832 561 0515


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Sunday at the park the driver of another candy red slab on super pokers pulled up to us to ask Darkness who drove this car? Out of all the people out there why did he go straight to Darkness to ask about a slab? That was racist.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2010, 08:55 AM~17143693
> *u know damn well u aint bored, too many fine chicks around :happysad:
> *


Ain't seen none yet


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 9 2010, 11:25 AM~17143905
> *KO's for sale with black plastic cadillac chip. IMO they are 8 out of 10. They are used but I never got a chance to used them. Got them from the triple OG Cadi King. pm or text if interested 713-248-1759
> 
> 
> ...


How much 4 em spinners mane


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 8 2010, 10:24 PM~17139262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HUH THAT'S PIMPIN RIGHT THERE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*D.J. Short Dog mixing up all of those old school hip hop hits and more tonight on:*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

*From 7pm (central) til ???*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2010, 12:15 PM~17145105
> *D.J. Short Dog mixing up all of those old school hip hop hits and more tonight on:
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 9 2010, 12:02 PM~17144114
> *Wut up RaRa... holla at me bro 832 561 0515
> *


will do bro!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOPE EVERYONE IN HOUSTON CAN COME OUT TO CELEBRATE THE HLC'S 5YR ANNIVERSARY. THE HLC IS HERE FOR HOUSTON AND SURROUNDING AREAS..TO HOST EVENTS, KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN A POSTIVE WAY AND FOR MOST US LOWRIDERS!

I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN PASSIONATE ABOUT THE COUNCIL..SINCE THE IDEA WAS PUT OUT THERE. IVE HAD MADE MANY NEW FRIENDS..AND LOST ALOT OF FRIENDS BECAUSE OF THE COUNCIL. BUT I WILL NEVER REGRET WHAT I DECIDED TO DO. I WILL ALWAYZ LEAD HLC IN THE RIGHT PATH WITH THE HELP OF ITS MEMBERS AND WE WILL CONTINUTE TO BRING "SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY!!"

GOOFY
CHAIRMAN/FOUNDER OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

AT1 MOTORSPORTS WORKING HARD EVERY DAY :biggrin:  




















http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/RCA_1376.JPG[/IMG



GRACIAS DIOS POR TODO LO QUE ME DAS ;) ;)


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

SEGUNDO ROUND 56 CHEVY BEL AIR 
















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

front clip for sale 300...missing passenger corner lamp....motor an tranny(v6)not sold seperate 300...doors 75 each....hood 100


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

by tha way no shippin on tha monte parts local only.....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2010, 05:18 PM~17146414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 9 2010, 02:15 PM~17145105
> *D.J. Short Dog mixing up all of those old school hip hop hits and more tonight on:
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 9 2010, 06:02 PM~17147525
> *
> *


Thanks again big homie....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 9 2010, 01:59 PM~17144960
> *How much 4 em spinners mane
> *



jus give that fool a banana and a couple huevos and he'll hook you up


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2010, 08:07 PM~17148645
> *Thanks again big homie....
> *


Anytime


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 9 2010, 10:11 PM~17148676
> *jus give that fool a banana and a couple huevos and he'll hook you up
> *


"that car needs thousands of dollars in restoration"
.....dammit he was right.



mayne


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2010, 11:25 PM~17149305
> *"that car needs thousands of dollars in restoration"
> .....dammit he was right.
> mayne
> *



its true


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 9 2010, 05:28 PM~17147334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 9 2010, 07:28 PM~17147334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 da v6


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 9 2010, 09:57 PM~17149556
> *how much 4 da v6
> *


it says 300 homie :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2010, 03:18 PM~17146414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 9 2010, 11:58 PM~17149568
> *it says 300 homie :biggrin:
> *


my bad


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2010, 04:18 PM~17146414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

****** got me drunk


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2010, 01:42 AM~17150361
> ******* got me drunk
> *


let me guess they took advantage of you too!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 10 2010, 01:45 AM~17150375
> *let me guess they took advantage of you too!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 9 2010, 11:45 PM~17150375
> *let me guess they took advantage of you too!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No but some drunk 40 yr old white bitch showed me her wrinkle deflated ass tittie.flapjacks...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2010, 08:04 AM~17151629
> *No but some drunk 40 yr old white bitch showed me her wrinkle deflated ass tittie.flapjacks...
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2010, 10:04 AM~17151629
> *No but some drunk 40 yr old white bitch showed me her wrinkle deflated ass tittie.flapjacks...
> *


 :burn:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SHOW PALACE TONIGHT!!!!!! I got all the tables to the left side of the stage reserved for my boys b-day. Free before 10:00, come through and hang out. Any questions 713-303-5056 





:biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2010, 10:14 AM~17152194
> *SHOW PALACE TONIGHT!!!!!! I got all the tables to the left side of the stage reserved for my boys b-day. Free before 10:00, come through and hang out. Any questions 713-303-5056
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

Anybody got some 13s knock offs for sale?looking for a decent set
I'm gonna paint them anyway just need to hold air.got cash in hand.


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 9 2010, 06:28 PM~17147334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sale pending on everything........but motor an tranny still up for grabs....300 gets both......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 10 2010, 10:46 AM~17152358
> *sale pending on everything........but motor an tranny still up for grabs....300 gets both......
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 10 2010, 12:46 PM~17152358
> *sale pending on everything........but motor an tranny still up for grabs....300 gets both......
> *


Devious might be interested in that.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 10 2010, 02:10 PM~17153174
> *Devious might be interested in that.
> *


hahahahaaa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 10 2010, 04:10 PM~17153174
> *Devious might be interested in that.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2010, 12:14 PM~17152194
> *SHOW PALACE TONIGHT!!!!!! I got all the tables to the left side of the stage reserved for my boys b-day. Free before 10:00, come through and hang out. Any questions 713-303-5056
> :biggrin:
> *


 That's what's up right there :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 10 2010, 10:45 AM~17152352
> *Anybody got some 13s knock offs for sale?looking for a decent set
> I'm gonna paint them anyway just need to hold air.got cash in hand.
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 10 2010, 06:34 PM~17154660
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: el llantitas :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 10 2010, 06:37 PM~17154677
> *:uh:  :uh: el llantitas  :happysad:
> *


llantitas????


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

PROYECCTO SUPREME FANTASY :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: 





























GRACIAS MR PISTOLERO POR SU APOYO


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

GRACIAS A DIOS ES FIN DE SEMANA :cheesy: :biggrin: :uh:




































GRACIAS DIOS POR TODO LO QUE ME DAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 10 2010, 07:41 PM~17155130
> *GRACIAS  A DIOS ES FIN DE SEMANA :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOPE EVERYONE IN HOUSTON CAN COME OUT TO CELEBRATE THE HLC'S 5YR ANNIVERSARY. THE HLC IS HERE FOR HOUSTON AND SURROUNDING AREAS..TO HOST EVENTS, KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN A POSTIVE WAY AND FOR MOST US LOWRIDERS!

I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN PASSIONATE ABOUT THE COUNCIL..SINCE THE IDEA WAS PUT OUT THERE. IVE HAD MADE MANY NEW FRIENDS..AND LOST ALOT OF FRIENDS BECAUSE OF THE COUNCIL. BUT I WILL NEVER REGRET WHAT I DECIDED TO DO. I WILL ALWAYZ LEAD HLC IN THE RIGHT PATH WITH THE HELP OF ITS MEMBERS AND WE WILL CONTINUTE TO BRING "SUPPORT,RESPECT AND UNITY!!"

GOOFY
CHAIRMAN/FOUNDER OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL*


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 10 2010, 08:43 PM~17155143
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 SUP BOILER READY PARA MANANA :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 10 2010, 08:03 PM~17155327
> *SUP BOILER READY PARA MANANA :cheesy:
> *


seguro que si homie, estamos listos


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2010, 09:25 PM~17149305
> *"that car needs thousands of dollars in restoration"
> .....dammit he was right.
> mayne
> *


 :yes: :yes: 



> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 9 2010, 08:11 PM~17148676
> *jus give that fool a banana and a couple huevos and he'll hook you up
> *


***


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 10 2010, 06:37 PM~17154677
> *:uh:  :uh: el llantitas  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: no mames :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

WUT UP KT!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2010, 09:53 PM~17155249
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2010, 09:10 PM~17155914
> *WUT UP KT!!
> *



Getting ready for tomorrow.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

PULIDOS AUTO GLASS HAS A HOME NOW SO IF ANYBODY NEED AUTO GLASS WORK GIVE ME A CALL IN SHOP OR MOBILE SERVICE.


I HAVE A HUGE AMOUNT OF GLASS WHAT EVER YOU NEED I HAVE   

SANTOS 
281-935 5109


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 10 2010, 06:37 PM~17154677
> *:uh:  :uh: el llantitas  :happysad:
> *


mis llantitas te ban a meter la berga mallana :0 o seme olvido que nomas eres una cheer leader :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 10 2010, 09:17 PM~17155983
> *PULIDOS AUTO GLASS HAS A HOME NOW SO IF ANYBODY NEED AUTO GLASS WORK GIVE ME A CALL IN SHOP OR MOBILE SERVICE.
> I HAVE A HUGE AMOUNT OF GLASS WHAT EVER YOU NEED I HAVE
> 
> ...


NEED A FRONT SHIELD GLASS FOR A 07 CTS


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Apr 10 2010, 11:53 PM~17156263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: car always looking good!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Just finished cleaning the interior.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Had some members help


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2010, 09:55 PM~17156284
> *:nicoderm: car always looking good!
> *



Thanks,see you at the park tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 10 2010, 10:41 PM~17156172
> *NEED A FRONT SHIELD GLASS FOR A 07 CTS
> *



CALL ME AND THANK YOU SIR.  SANTOS


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 10 2010, 09:02 PM~17156361
> *CALL ME  AND THANK YOU SIR.
> *


i need a passeger wndow for a 93 chevy pick -up!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 10 2010, 09:11 PM~17154899
> *PROYECCTO  SUPREME FANTASY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i know whos car that is ......thats gonna be a good look for that club....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 9 2010, 02:59 PM~17146686
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS  WORKING HARD  EVERY DAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2010, 11:12 PM~17156447
> *i know whos car that is ......thats gonna be a good look for that club....
> *



SUP MY NIGGAAAAA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 9 2010, 11:57 PM~17149556
> *how much 4 da v6
> *


:uh: if u gonna go through that trouble u may as well make it a double


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 10 2010, 11:09 PM~17156418
> *i need a passeger wndow for a 93 chevy pick -up!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HEY QUE ONDA GUEY NUNCA HALLOEL VIDRIO EL KIKIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 11 2010, 12:15 AM~17156479
> *SUP MY NIGGAAAAA
> *


que unda wey


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 10 2010, 09:17 PM~17156502
> *HEY QUE ONDA GUEY  NUNCA HALLOEL VIDRIO EL KIKIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ANDAVA COMO PEDEJO BUSCADOLO!!
Y SE ESTABA FRIO.... hno:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 10 2010, 11:18 PM~17156514
> *que unda wey
> *



EVERITHING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ+Apr 10 2010, 11:53 PM~17156263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bet downey will buy it now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mayne saginaw detroit live than a mutha fucka


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

see everyone @ the park


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Its goin down at the mac gregor park hope every one can make it out there


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

shaved an molded tha right way....off of an LS......200.....


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 9 2010, 06:28 PM~17147334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


everything listed back up for sale....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 11 2010, 12:03 PM~17159608
> *everything listed back up for sale....
> *


 you have the og radio?


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 11 2010, 12:12 PM~17159662
> *you have the og radio?
> *


only have wats listed....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Apr 10 2010, 09:09 PM~17155895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pero como quiera me gustan tus llantitas y cuidado con las pompas no dejes ke le mentan mano :0 :0 :0 (no ****)


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 10 2010, 10:32 PM~17156654
> *:0  bet downey will buy it now.
> *


    wanted to go by ALs spot bar yesterday .


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i guess i am officialy a hatter :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

man!!!, what a day, :biggrin: still we had a great time, ANOTHER GREAT H.L.C. PICNIC


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 03:50 PM~17161117
> *man!!!, what a day, :biggrin:  still we had a great time, ANOTHER GREAT H.L.C. PICNIC
> *


 :ninja: :ninja: :run: :drama:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 11 2010, 12:50 PM~17160144
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: y ninca llegaste a arrelar el cipper
> pero como quiera me gustan tus llantitas y cuidado con las pompas no dejes ke le mentan mano *


lol eres gacho


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

AT1 KILLER DID GOOD TODAY :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2010, 04:04 PM~17161190
> *AT1  KILLER    DID GOOD TODAY    :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

The houston lowrider council I got to say man it was a good turn out but fuck them laws were hatein


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

The houston lowrider council I got to say man it was a good turn out but fuck them laws were hatein


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i won the hop nuff said


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 11 2010, 04:56 PM~17161536
> *i won the hop nuff said
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

* :0 ..MAN I HAD TO SAY THIS WAS THE BEST HLC PICNIC OF THEM ALL...PARK WAS SO PACKED LAWS WERENT LETTING ANYMORE PEOPLE IN....


BIG UPS TO ALL THE HLC MEMBERS...
THANX FOR THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CLUBS IN HTOWN,PTOWN, BAYTOWN, BRYAN,FREEPORT,CHANNELVIEW AND SUGARLAND WHO CAME OUT!!


HLC IS VERY PLEASED AND WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME!!

THIS YRS WINNERS!!!!!!

BEST LOWRIDER HUGO 62 IMPALA FROM LATIN KUSTOMS

BEST TRUCK CHRIS BLAZER FROM TRUE EMINENCE

BEST BIKE RICHARD FROM JUICED

BEST DONK CHRIS LINCOLN FROM LEGIONS

BEST MOTORCYCLE MARK FROM JUICED

BEST SLAB THOMAS CANDY DROP TOP EL DOG

TUG O WAR CHAMPS 4 TIMES IN ROW ..PLAYERS PARADISE

WOMENS TUG O WAR CHAMPS ..LEGIONS

KIDS TUG O WAR CHAMPS.. JUICED

TIRE TOSS NEW CHAMP... CHUY FROM PLAYERS PARADISE

JALAPENO EATING CHAMP ..PEDRO FROM SLABZ 2 DUBZ


HOP WINNERS

1ST PLACE .. 86-90?? BIG BROWN FROM HOUSTON SOCIETY

2ND PLACE 84-90?? BOILER FROM CERTIFIED

3RD PLACE 25-30?? CARLOS..AKA "LOW LINC"*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2010, 05:16 PM~17161688
> *
> *


CONGRATS BRO ..... THANKS FOR SUPPORTING HLC


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 05:30 PM~17161800
> * :0 ..MAN I HAD TO SAY THIS WAS THE BEST HLC PICNIC OF THEM ALL...PARK WAS SO PACKED LAWS WERENT LETTING ANYMORE PEOPLE IN....
> BIG UPS TO ALL THE HLC MEMBERS...
> THANX FOR THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CLUBS IN HTOWN,PTOWN, BAYTOWN, BRYAN,FREEPORT AND CHANNELVIEW WHO CAME OUT!!
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 05:31 PM~17161825
> *CONGRATS BRO ..... THANKS FOR SUPPORTING HLC
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 05:36 PM~17161864
> *
> *


WUT UP HOMIE.. GOOD JOB TODAY....CERTIFIED REPPIN HARD !


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17161959
> *WUT UP HOMIE.. GOOD JOB TODAY....CERTIFIED REPPIN HARD !
> *


YES SIR, JUST TRYING TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 07:30 PM~17161800
> * :0 ..MAN I HAD TO SAY THIS WAS THE BEST HLC PICNIC OF THEM ALL...PARK WAS SO PACKED LAWS WERENT LETTING ANYMORE PEOPLE IN....
> BIG UPS TO ALL THE HLC MEMBERS...
> THANX FOR THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CLUBS IN HTOWN,PTOWN, BAYTOWN, BRYAN,FREEPORT AND CHANNELVIEW WHO CAME OUT!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Apr 11 2010, 05:09 PM~17160831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopping on a dick wasn't one of the contests :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2010, 06:37 PM~17162435
> *shoulda called. i'd have went.  was just at home peepin porn and wacking off.
> 
> hopping on a dick wasn't one of the contests  :uh:
> *


AH LA MADRE!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

GREAT JOB TO THOSE FROM THE HLC WHO PUT ON THE PICNIC TODAY!!! IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT!!!  

ALMOST SOME CHINGASOS DURING THE HOP....HAHA... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Apr 11 2010, 07:37 PM~17162435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 11 2010, 07:49 PM~17162523
> *:burn:
> :biggrin:
> *



you didn't have your lil easter basket today... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2010, 06:46 PM~17162505
> *GREAT JOB TO THOSE FROM THE HLC WHO PUT ON THE PICNIC TODAY!!! IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT!!!
> 
> ALMOST SOME CHINGASOS DURING THE HOP....HAHA... :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

GREAT JOB TODAY HOMIE.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2010, 07:07 PM~17162706
> *GREAT JOB TODAY HOMIE.....
> *


thanks bro..we all do are part for HLC ....


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

WHATS UP BUBLES


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2010, 07:46 PM~17162505
> *GREAT JOB TO THOSE FROM THE HLC WHO PUT ON THE PICNIC TODAY!!! IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT!!!
> 
> ALMOST SOME CHINGASOS DURING THE HOP....HAHA... :biggrin:
> ...


TEAM SOUTH SIDE
90's ON THE BUMPER AND STILL MORE TO COME


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 11 2010, 07:27 PM~17162961
> *TEAM SOUTH SIDE
> 90's ON THE BUMPER AND STILL MORE TO COME
> *


A FEW MORE ADJUSTMENTS AND WE CLEAR 95 :0 REAL TALK HATERS


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 07:30 PM~17161800
> * :0 ..MAN I HAD TO SAY THIS WAS THE BEST HLC PICNIC OF THEM ALL...PARK WAS SO PACKED LAWS WERENT LETTING ANYMORE PEOPLE IN....
> BIG UPS TO ALL THE HLC MEMBERS...
> THANX FOR THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CLUBS IN HTOWN,PTOWN, BAYTOWN, BRYAN,FREEPORT AND CHANNELVIEW WHO CAME OUT!!
> ...


  

Had a good time...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 11 2010, 07:23 PM~17162908
> *WHATS UP BUBLES
> *


Sup fat boi


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 11 2010, 06:46 PM~17162505
> *GREAT JOB TO THOSE FROM THE HLC WHO PUT ON THE PICNIC TODAY!!! IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT!!!
> 
> ALMOST SOME CHINGASOS DURING THE HOP....HAHA... :biggrin:
> ...


COOL PICS HOMIE


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

Hop looked good who won?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Apr 11 2010, 08:02 PM~17163383
> *Hop looked good who won?
> *


the brown car won, he did 88, the blue one 87 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 08:06 PM~17163426
> *the brown car won, he did 88, the blue one 87 :biggrin:
> *


THEN YOU WAKE UP :roflmao: BROWN DID 90 AND THE BLUE ONE GOT STUCK AT 84 :biggrin:


----------



## rat trap (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 08:06 PM~17163426
> *the brown car won, he did 88, the blue one 87 :biggrin:
> *


They may as well call it a tie homie both cars look good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

155's will get you 2 more inches.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2010, 08:09 PM~17163474
> *THEN YOU WAKE UP  :roflmao:  BROWN DID 90 AND THE BLUE ONE  GOT STUCK AT 84  :biggrin:
> *












ARE U SURE ???, we all know slim is on ur side, he tried to give u 90, but u did 88 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rat trap_@Apr 11 2010, 08:10 PM~17163485
> *They may as well call it a tie homie both cars look good :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


o yeah homie, we are very close, the competition is good   

but one thing for sure, i could easily get those extra inches with some ballon tires :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 08:14 PM~17163535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM SURE I DINT GOT STOCK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 10:14 PM~17163535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2010, 08:11 PM~17163500
> *155's will get you 2 more inches.....
> *


they cant even hop on 195 s :dunno: :dunno: NO WAY THEY CANT HOP ON 155s


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 08:17 PM~17163578
> *o yeah homie, we are very close, the competition is good
> 
> but one thing for sure, i could easily get those extra inches with some ballon tires :biggrin:
> *


HATER YOU HAVE BALLON TIRES ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2010, 08:18 PM~17163586
> *IM SURE  I DINT GOT STOCK :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


se escribe (stuck) burro!!!, yeah but not all the time :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 08:21 PM~17163636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup, yup, 88 :biggrin: , with zuper ballon tires


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2010, 08:20 PM~17163624
> *HATER  YOU HAVE BALLON TIRES  ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


185s , WITH WHITE WALLS


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 08:21 PM~17163638
> *se escribe (stuck) burro!!!, yeah but not all the time :biggrin:
> *


ESTE BURRO TE CHINGO :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2010, 08:26 PM~17163719
> *ESTE BURRO TE CHINGO  :biggrin:
> *


INVITA A CELEBRAR , NO SEAS CULIACAN
HAY TE VA GUEY, 88 WITH THE RIGHT TIRE, 87 WITH THE LEFT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 08:19 PM~17163617
> *they cant even hop on 195 s :dunno:  :dunno: NO WAY THEY CANT HOP ON 155s
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2010, 08:30 PM~17163768
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 08:31 PM~17163782
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *


couldnt go, got me about 15 hr OT today. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

since some of y'all using tractor tires anyway.. 













:rimshot:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 08:33 PM~17163801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?????, FUCKING LOWRIDERBOY, that is for his ass


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2010, 08:37 PM~17163842
> *since some of y'all using tractor tires anyway..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 10:33 PM~17163801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


next fundraiser should be to get roberto g some socks. 

just sayin'


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 11 2010, 04:56 PM~17161536
> *i won the hop nuff said
> *


Only hop you win is the bunny hop?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2010, 09:39 PM~17163874
> *next fundraiser should be to get roberto g  some socks.
> 
> just sayin'
> *


i had socks on 

just sayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 10:38 PM~17163859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

tug o war champs 4x in row


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

kids tug o war champs









womens tug o war champs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 11 2010, 10:40 PM~17163891
> *i had socks on
> 
> just sayin'
> *


couldn't tell. must be girly ankle socks.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2010, 08:43 PM~17163938
> *couldn't tell.  must be girly ankle socks.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

NEW TUG O WAR CHAMP IN 5YRS..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 08:46 PM~17163981
> *NEW TUG O WAR CHAMP IN 5YRS..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 darkness where u at :rimshot:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THESE ****** CRAZY... :wow: 


























PEDRO ATE THEM LIKE SKITTLES.... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 08:48 PM~17164012
> *THESE ****** CRAZY...  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


pero manana??? :biggrin: el grito de independencia


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

thats all folks..my camera died.. forgot to charge it last night.....  
for those who took pics..please post... :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 11 2010, 10:40 PM~17163888
> *Only hop you win is the bunny hop?
> *



deviouspeniswrinkle was already funny on that one banana man. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 11 2010, 08:53 PM~17164083
> *nice pics
> *


nice shirt..im going to order one


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 09:54 PM~17164103
> *nice shirt..im going to order one
> *


some fools from your club wanted some too..told them to ask you about them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 10:54 PM~17164103
> *nice shirt..im going to order one
> *


he got his in kids dept though 





:rimshot:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

roberto g, where u get that shirt and do they have tall/fat size


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 11 2010, 08:56 PM~17164125
> *some fools from your club wanted some too..told them to ask you about them
> *


do they come in red??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2010, 08:57 PM~17164152
> *roberto g, where u get that shirt and do they have tall/fat size*


thats my size :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2010, 09:57 PM~17164152
> *roberto g, where u get that shirt and do they have tall/fat size
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=476222&st=0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 09:58 PM~17164162
> *do they come in red??
> *


only black


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

713 lowrider boy ..lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 11 2010, 09:00 PM~17164203
> *only black
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 08:59 PM~17164181
> *thats my size  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 11:01 PM~17164221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude on the left taking a shit? nvm.. dont think i want to know. 

:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

goofy had some naked person in the restroom with him

just sayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 11 2010, 11:08 PM~17164317
> *goofy had some naked person in the restroom with him
> 
> just sayin
> *


you perv as peepin' tom.. why you stalking people in the restroom? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2010, 10:10 PM~17164341
> *you perv as peepin' tom.. why you stalking people in the restroom?  :uh:
> *


 :happysad: i heard..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 11 2010, 09:11 PM~17164356
> *:happysad: i heard..
> *


  you had to bring that up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 10:13 PM~17164391
> *  you had to bring that up
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

candy red drop top el dog... BEST SLAB :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

DIRTY CAR AWARD FOR MOST POLLEN AND SPOTS


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2010, 10:30 PM~17163760
> *INVITA A CELEBRAR , NO SEAS CULIACAN
> HAY TE VA GUEY, 88 WITH THE RIGHT TIRE, 87 WITH THE LEFT
> 
> ...


that was the first time it tap the bumper .....the third time it crashed the bumper the car went back and that was 90.......i called what i saw.........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2010, 09:26 PM~17164551
> *that was the first time it tap the bumper .....the third time it crashed the bumper the car went back and that was 90.......i called what i saw.........
> *











88 ok hater mejor dejate de excusas :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm: :banghead:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2010, 11:34 PM~17164623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i would draw a line on that pic ......... but fuck yo 90 inches no ****


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2010, 09:38 PM~17164679
> *i would draw a line on that pic ......... but fuck yo 90 inches      no ****
> *


i know it hit 90 homie but their some people they dont know how to lose


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2010, 11:42 PM~17164709
> *i know it hit  90  homie  but their some people they dont know how to lose
> *


i think they owe me an apology......im been fillin out hurt feeling reports all day


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

this bitch had some nice kandy. no blotches..laid right


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17164775
> *i think they owe me an apology......im been fillin out hurt feeling reports all day
> *



That's what happens, when you are a HOP judge. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 11 2010, 11:58 PM~17164868
> *That's what happens, when you are a HOP judge. :biggrin:
> *


why didn't u tell me before hand


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2010, 11:02 PM~17164907
> *why didn't u tell me before hand
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 11 2010, 08:59 PM~17163350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 09:58 PM~17164162
> *do they come in red??
> *



a homie of mine should be coming out with something similar to this, but with a Dayton.... :biggrin:  .......


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

i need a front clip for 87 buick regal send me a pm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 11 2010, 09:48 PM~17164775
> *i think they owe me an apology......im been fillin out hurt feeling reports all day
> *


AINT NO BODY OWES YOU NO APLOLOGY HOMIE, every body saw 88, when we were there, you the only one that say 90, ofcourse thats a southside car, and you are a southside fan, no more comments  :dunno: 

ITS ALL GOOD , I TAKE THE LOST, ITS ONLY MOTIVATION :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 08:02 AM~17166431
> *AINT NO BODY OWES YOU NO APLOLOGY HOMIE, every body saw 88, when we were there, you the only one that say 90, ofcourse thats a southside car, and you are a southside fan, no more comments   :dunno:
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD , I TAKE THE LOST, ITS ONLY MOTIVATION :biggrin:
> *


 :run:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hno: hno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 12 2010, 07:30 AM~17166857
> *hno:  hno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: te pierdes hit me up guey i need to talk to :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 06:22 AM~17166543
> *:run:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :run: :run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man almost 20 yrs later and this song still wreckin

ivemPu466RA&feature=related


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 12 2010, 12:40 AM~17165247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 11 2010, 10:41 PM~17165255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

had a blast!!!!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

Man my only free day and I had to do yardwork instead. Looks like a good turn out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 12 2010, 11:11 AM~17168757
> *Man my only free day and I had to do yardwork instead. Looks like a good turn out
> *


FUCK YARDWORK...HOME OWNERS ALREADY DONT LIKE U....MIGHT AS WELL PISS EM OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 08:02 AM~17166431
> *AINT NO BODY OWES YOU NO APLOLOGY HOMIE, every body saw 88, when we were there, you the only one that say 90, ofcourse thats a southside car, and you are a southside fan, no more comments   :dunno:
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD , I TAKE THE LOST, ITS ONLY MOTIVATION :biggrin:
> *


I aint a fan of no one robert is a friend and I help him out from time to time....but I do my own thang.....ofcorce u saw 88 even though u was on the back left side of the car and the stick was on the right front of the car......first words out yo mouth was that car didn't hit 90......u know one thing I relized is that all this bitchin and complainin u been doin hasent helped u any... car still stuck...its a few inches higher than when u brought it out and u have ballon tires....and all of those are facts....but sumone once told me that when u state facts people call u a hater


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2010, 01:28 PM~17168910
> *FUCK YARDWORK...HOME OWNERS ALREADY DONT LIKE U....MIGHT AS WELL PISS EM OFF.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 02:36 PM~17169469
> *I aint a fan of no one robert is a friend and I help him out from time to time....but I do my own thang.....ofcorce u saw 88 even though u was on the back left side of the car and the stick was on the right front of the car......first words out yo mouth was that car didn't hit 90......u know one thing I relized is that all this bitchin and complainin u been doin hasent helped u any... car still stuck...its a few inches higher than when u brought it out and u have ballon tires....and all of those are facts....but sumone once told me that when u state facts people call u a hater
> *


 :0 


:drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 12:36 PM~17169469
> *I aint a fan of no one robert is a friend and I help him out from time to time....but I do my own thang.....ofcorce u saw 88 even though u was on the back left side of the car and the stick was on the right front of the car......first words out yo mouth was that car didn't hit 90......u know one thing I relized is that all this bitchin and complainin u been doin hasent helped u any... car still stuck...its a few inches higher than when u brought it out and u have ballon tires....and all of those are facts....but sumone once told me that when u state facts people call u a hater
> *


Peach my *****


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> slim is funny you give hem 84 and he got stuck at 82 .but you the hater :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i thought u were my #1 fan slim, u said u are no ones fan


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 06:30 PM~17161800
> * :0 ..MAN I HAD TO SAY THIS WAS THE BEST HLC PICNIC OF THEM ALL...PARK WAS SO PACKED LAWS WERENT LETTING ANYMORE PEOPLE IN....
> BIG UPS TO ALL THE HLC MEMBERS...
> THANX FOR THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CLUBS IN     SUGARLAND   , HTOWN,PTOWN, BAYTOWN, BRYAN,FREEPORT AND CHANNELVIEW WHO CAME OUT!!
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 12:36 PM~17169469
> *I aint a fan of no one robert is a friend and I help him out from time to time....but I do my own thang.....ofcorce u saw 88 even though u was on the back left side of the car and the stick was on the right front of the car......first words out yo mouth was that car didn't hit 90......u know one thing I relized is that all this bitchin and complainin u been doin hasent helped u any... car still stuck...its a few inches higher than when u brought it out and u have ballon tires....and all of those are facts....but sumone once told me that when u state facts people call u a hater
> *


well thats for sure homie, u aint doing a damm thang right now, but helping southside, real talk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 11 2010, 09:42 PM~17164709
> *i know it hit  90  homie  but their some people they dont know how to lose
> *


que onda brown , put some 185s on ur yunk, and lets hop, o que te culeas? :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> no me culeo . quitale el peso . aslo que brinque sin peso con las llantas que trais i si no doblas los rines mis respetos


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caveydd81_@Apr 12 2010, 10:42 AM~17168447
> *had a blast!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 12:36 PM~17169469
> *I aint a fan of no one robert is a friend and I help him out from time to time....but I do my own thang.....ofcorce u saw 88 even though u was on the back left side of the car and the stick was on the right front of the car......first words out yo mouth was that car didn't hit 90......u know one thing I relized is that all this bitchin and complainin u been doin hasent helped u any... car still stuck...its a few inches higher than when u brought it out and u have ballon tires....and all of those are facts....but sumone once told me that when u state facts people call u a hater
> *


F..T..P........... FUCK THAT PUTO!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 02:24 PM~17170424
> *well thats for sure homie, u aint doing a damm thang right now, but helping southside, real talk
> *


whats wrong wit helping Southside???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 02:36 PM~17170524
> *whats wrong wit helping Southside???
> *


aint no body talking to ur bitch ass, fool, so get ur fat ass, out of this, u might get a hearth attack, whats up now bitch?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 02:26 PM~17170438
> *que onda brown , put some 185s on ur yunk, and lets hop, o que te culeas? :0
> *


no culito, sabes que tu carro no brinca sin esas llantotas, :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 02:35 PM~17170516
> *F..T..P........... FUCK THAT PUTO!!!!
> *


NO, FUCK YOU


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 02:42 PM~17170575
> *no culito, sabes que tu carro no brinca sin esas llantotas,  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


mejor aqui lo dejamos tu nunca bas a entender .i yo siempre te la boy a meter como ayer :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 02:38 PM~17170548
> *aint no body talking to ur bitch ass, fool, so get ur fat ass, out of this, u might get a hearth attack, whats up now bitch?
> *


 hno: hno: I'm scared buccee might bite me!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 02:47 PM~17170622
> *NO, FUCK YOU
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 02:54 PM~17170695
> *:roflmao:
> *


u can laugh all u want , scary ass bitch


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 12 2010, 02:53 PM~17170685
> *mejor aqui lo dejamos tu nunca bas a entender .i yo siempre te la boy a meter  como ayer :biggrin:
> *


no guey no sea culo, no le saques, en otra nota , no bales way, te ayudaron a que tu yonke brincara, y ahora eres traicionero,


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 02:57 PM~17170719
> *u can laugh all u want , scary ass bitch
> *


 :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 03:02 PM~17170756
> *:tears:
> *


fucking cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 03:05 PM~17170774
> *fucking cheerleader :biggrin:
> *


picture time with the fans


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 04:38 PM~17170548
> *aint no body talking to ur bitch ass, fool, so get ur fat ass, out of this, u might get a hearth attack, whats up now bitch?
> *


 :drama:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 03:17 PM~17170866
> *:drama:
> *


this fool can't a loss


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 05:18 PM~17170875
> *this fool can't a loss
> *


no clue what you just said :dunno:


and thats The Truth


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 03:23 PM~17170904
> *no clue what you just said    :dunno:
> and thats The Truth
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 03:18 PM~17170875
> *this fool can't a loss
> *


a great club like LATIN KUSTOMS shouldnt have this kind of germs like ur punk ass....but theres always the need of someone to wipe the shop floor.. just saying


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 05:28 PM~17170938
> *a great club like LATIN KUSTOMS shouldnt have this kind of germs like ur punk ass....but theres always the need of someone to wipe the shop floor.. just saying
> *


oh mayne... 

:run: :drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 05:28 PM~17170938
> *a great club like LATIN KUSTOMS shouldnt have this kind of germs like ur punk ass....but theres always the need of someone to wipe the shop floor.. just saying
> *


same thing i was thinkin about 713nolowridergirl


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 03:28 PM~17170938
> *a great club like LATIN KUSTOMS shouldnt have this kind of germs like ur punk ass....but theres always the need of someone to wipe the shop floor.. just saying
> *


thats right and I take pride in wiping the floor all day everyday........oh and I cut the grass!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 03:24 PM~17170910
> *:biggrin:
> *


this shit is funny, ur screen name is the truth..uh
but the truth is....
nah i aint gona say shit :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 03:30 PM~17170956
> *oh mayne...
> 
> :run:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 03:31 PM~17170969
> *this shit is funny, ur screen name is the truth..uh
> but the truth is....
> nah i aint gona say shit :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 03:30 PM~17170958
> *same thing i was thinkin about 713nolowridergirl
> *


ouch, lowridergirl did got out of hand last night, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: MAYNE :drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 04:24 PM~17170424
> *well thats for sure homie, u aint doing a damm thang right now, but helping southside, real talk
> *


that ***** beat u fair an square........even if that ***** had did 10 inches u still lost ......your car got stuck.......so how did i help him beat u??????.......u my ***** and we cool but i will put u on blast.....for the simple fact that u keep implying that i cheated


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 03:41 PM~17171057
> *that ***** beat u fair an square........even if that ***** had did 10 inches u still lost ......your car got stuck.......so how did i help him beat u??????.......u my ***** and we cool but i will put u on blast.....for the simple fact that u keep implying that i cheated
> *


yeah , ok he beat me cool, ..got all this cheerleaders jumping like if they got shit with me or something, o well, see if they act like that in person, 

on another note, we dnt want ur judging favoritism services anymore
go finish that linconl homie  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 12 2010, 03:41 PM~17171052
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow: MAYNE :drama:
> *


simon :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 05:47 PM~17171103
> *yeah , ok he beat me cool, ..got all this cheerleaders jumping like if they got shit with me or something, o well, see if they act like that in person,
> 
> on another note,  we dnt want ur judging favoritism services anymore
> ...


oh trust that shit wont happen again........and i just came back from working on it......hate being without a car shit is no fun


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

THE BEST FUCK REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   














































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 12 2010, 05:47 PM~17171103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man said advanced.. bet shop ain't mikey yu approved. i'm just sayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 12 2010, 06:00 PM~17171207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


michael j fox do them welds? :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 05:30 PM~17161800
> * :0 ..MAN I HAD TO SAY THIS WAS THE BEST HLC PICNIC OF THEM ALL...PARK WAS SO PACKED LAWS WERENT LETTING ANYMORE PEOPLE IN....
> BIG UPS TO ALL THE HLC MEMBERS...
> THANX FOR THE SUPPORT FROM ALL THE CLUBS IN HTOWN,PTOWN, BAYTOWN, BRYAN,FREEPORT,CHANNELVIEW AND SUGARLAND WHO CAME OUT!!
> ...


FOR MY BOYS FROM DD SLICK, CAT FISH AND THE REST


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mayne I'm up here in michigan stackin chips.and y'all boys down there on some shit..I missed a good picnic..fuck it.my bucket will be ready for the next..coming out fresh with new paint and a real v8...


What's the next show - picnic-...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sup fart master pat.. how that drop coming


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

mayne, looked like a good turnout and i had to miss it  

slickness, sorry bro, i need to holla at you :happysad: 

mario, yous a damn fool

hugo, i need a mirror, can you come by?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 04:19 PM~17171375
> *Mayne I'm up here in michigan stackin chips.and y'all boys down there on some shit..I missed a good picnic..fuck it.my bucket will be ready for the next..coming out fresh with new paint and a real v8...
> What's the next show - picnic-...
> *


IN HOUSTON.... I THINK IN SUGARLAND MAY 2ND.. GEORGE BUSH PARK SLICKS HOMEBOY.. HE POSTED A FLYER BOUT A MONTH AGO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 06:20 PM~17171386
> *mayne, looked like a good turnout and i had to miss it
> 
> slickness, sorry bro, i need to holla at you :happysad:
> ...


dont do it hugo he will try to take ur brown eye......an i dont mean the the one on ur face


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: nice tires :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2010, 04:53 PM~17171656
> *IN HOUSTON.... I THINK IN SUGARLAND MAY 2ND.. GEORGE BUSH PARK SLICKS HOMEBOY.. HE POSTED A FLYER BOUT A MONTH AGO
> *


See if I have my truck done in time..ain't rushin it tho


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 04:28 PM~17170938
> *a great club like LATIN KUSTOMS shouldnt have this kind of germs like ur punk ass....but theres always the need of someone to wipe the shop floor.. just saying
> *


A boiler, you and mario wanna talk shit, that's cool he's a grown ass man and he can hold his own. But I'm askin with no disrespect, please don't bring our club name into this.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm a laugh when brown put 1e3s on his car and still bust y'all asses... then what y'all gunna say...hmmmmm :dunno:

Funny how everyone talks bout these tires but I sure don't hear no one say it about shortys.. wonder why...***** r scared... cuz hell come bust that ass...

It ain't easy coming down from 88- 90 inches on 13s without smashin them up..

I agree.they ugly tires but give da man his props...he doin the damn thang..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 05:26 PM~17171977
> *I'm a laugh when brown put 1e3s on his car and still bust y'all asses... then what y'all gunna say...hmmmmm :dunno:
> 
> Funny how everyone talks bout these tires but I sure don't hear no one say it about shortys.. wonder why...***** r scared... cuz hell come bust that ass...
> ...


:uh: :uh: +i still like brown,S tires (NO ****) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 07:26 PM~17171977
> *I'm a laugh when brown put 1e3s on his car and still bust y'all asses... then what y'all gunna say...hmmmmm :dunno:
> 
> Funny how everyone talks bout these tires but I sure don't hear no one say it about shortys.. wonder why...***** r scared... cuz hell come bust that ass...
> ...


mayne


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 they callin you slim


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2010, 08:11 PM~17172444
> *:0 they callin you slim
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2010, 08:11 PM~17172444
> *:0 they callin you slim
> 
> 
> ...


shit im to scared to to cut mine........naw im just kidding.....no one has room in they shop for a project that im not shur how long its gonna take.....and i made a promise to my club that i need to keep......but i do have the parts i need to do it....and my homework is done....and i got back up if i get in a jam.....just need space and time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 08:29 PM~17172666
> *shit im to scared to to cut mine........naw im just kidding.....no one has room in they shop for a project that im not shur how long its gonna take.....and i made a promise to my club that i need to keep......but i do have the parts i need to do it....and my homework is done....and i got back up if i get in a jam.....just need space and time
> *


you should see that car now :biggrin: .....big props to empire customs


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 07:30 PM~17172684
> *you should see that car now :biggrin: .....big props to empire customs
> *


i thought topo finished it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2010, 08:35 PM~17172744
> *i thought topo  finished it
> *


 :0 

:drama:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2010, 05:19 PM~17171921
> *A boiler, you and mario wanna talk shit, that's cool he's a grown ass man and he can hold his own.      But I'm askin with no disrespect, please don't bring our club name into this.
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 12 2010, 06:43 PM~17172845
> *:drama:
> *


whats up my *****? where u been??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 08:44 PM~17172852
> *whats up my *****? where u been??
> *



wtf you supposed to be outside hangin ur g-strangs before you go to work :angry:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 08:44 PM~17172852
> *whats up my *****? where u been??
> *



CHILLIN FOO,HAD TO WORK SUNDAY,I GUESS I MISSED A GOOD PICNIC,UH?....
HOW U BEEN FOO?..TE PEGAN O QUE?... :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 06:46 PM~17172874
> *wtf you supposed to be outside hangin ur g-strangs before you go to work :angry:
> *


already done! I'm go to the shop and sweep...lol


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 12 2010, 06:47 PM~17172883
> *CHILLIN FOO,HAD TO WORK SUNDAY,I GUESS I MISSED A GOOD PICNIC,UH?....
> HOW U BEEN FOO?..TE PEGAN O QUE?... :biggrin:
> *


kool. hell na you know I run shit in my house :nosad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 08:47 PM~17172888
> *already done! I'm go to the shop and sweep...lol
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 05:26 PM~17171977
> *I'm a laugh when brown put 1e3s on his car and still bust y'all asses... then what y'all gunna say...hmmmmm :dunno:
> 
> Funny how everyone talks bout these tires but I sure don't hear no one say it about shortys.. wonder why...***** r scared... cuz hell come bust that ass...
> ...


true. and all good points. but seems like everyone is giving attention to the hoppers at the picnice but forgetting about all the nice cars. i see glasshouses, convertible impalas candy lacs and other clean lows in these pictures and no one saying much. i guess different strokes for different folks? :dunno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2010, 06:49 PM~17172916
> *true.  and all good points. but seems like everyone is giving attention to the hoppers at the picnice but forgetting about all the nice cars. i see glasshouses, convertible impalas candy lacs and other clean lows in these pictures and no one saying much.  i guess different strokes for different folks?  :dunno:
> *


whats up ken where were u at sunday homie??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 06:52 PM~17172960
> *whats up ken where were u at sunday homie??
> *


the man had to me working.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 08:49 PM~17172909
> *kool. hell na you know I run shit in my house  :nosad:
> *



WHERE WERE U EASTER SUNDAY?,THOUGHT I WAS GONN SEE U,BUT NO SHO...BAD AZZ TURN OUT....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2010, 06:49 PM~17172916
> *true.  and all good points. but seems like everyone is giving attention to the hoppers at the picnice but forgetting about all the nice cars. i see glasshouses, convertible impalas candy lacs and other clean lows in these pictures and no one saying much.  i guess different strokes for different folks?  :dunno:
> *


Hopping is just a highlight..but most know about the clean cars that where there..pics I guess say enogh


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 05:26 PM~17171977
> *I'm a laugh when brown put 1e3s on his car and still bust y'all asses... then what y'all gunna say...hmmmmm :dunno:
> 
> Funny how everyone talks bout these tires but I sure don't hear no one say it about shortys.. wonder why...***** r scared... cuz hell come bust that ass...
> ...


 :uh: :uh: , THE MAN TRIED IT WITH 14S 195 AND DIDNT WORK :happysad: 
and u hoppin 60'' yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 08:56 PM~17173012
> *Hopping is just a highlight..but most know about the clean cars that where there..pics I guess say enogh
> *


clean lows should be the highlight. just a thought. but what do i know.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i was the highlight of the show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2010, 07:03 PM~17173115
> *i was the highlight of the show
> *


oh forreal, with what car :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2010, 08:04 PM~17173128
> *oh forreal, with what car  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


no car needed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2010, 09:03 PM~17173115
> *i was the highlight of the show
> *


you'll be highlight soon as midget tossing is legalized.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2010, 05:19 PM~17171921
> *A boiler, you and mario wanna talk shit, that's cool he's a grown ass man and he can hold his own.      But I'm askin with no disrespect, please don't bring our club name into this.
> *


keep yall shop pets on the leash then homie :happysad:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2010, 06:53 PM~17172974
> *the man had to me working.
> *


gotta do what u gotta do homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2010, 08:35 PM~17172744
> *i thought topo  finished it
> *


nope


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 09:06 PM~17173154
> *keep yall shop pets on the leash then homie :happysad:
> *



:rimshot:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i was walking and people were walking towards me shaking my hand as they said wuz up roberto g..(no one calls me robert only the people here) and i said who are you and how do you know my name..i seen that pic of you with your basket










that happened to me atleast 5 times :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 07:01 PM~17173083
> *:uh:  :uh: , THE MAN TRIED IT WITH 14S 195 AND DIDNT WORK :happysad:
> and u hoppin 60'' yet?? :biggrin:
> *


Haven't hopped shit.. if I quit blowing engines we shall see..but I got a v8 and 13s so I dunno.
I need some magical weight

Maybe u should try bigger tires :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 07:07 PM~17173175
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 07:06 PM~17173154
> *keep yall shop pets on the leash then homie :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: its all good I dont take personal like u shouldn't


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 07:08 PM~17173188
> *
> 
> Maybe u should try bigger tires :dunno:
> *


hell no , i rather lose averytime than puttin them ugly ass tires, 
PEOPLE TALK A LOT OF SHIT ABOUT YUNK HOPPERS ALREADY


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 12 2010, 09:08 PM~17173187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still doesn't stop em


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 12 2010, 06:55 PM~17172995
> *WHERE WERE U EASTER SUNDAY?,THOUGHT I WAS GONN SEE U,BUT NO SHO...BAD AZZ TURN OUT....
> *


yea I wanted to make but, did the family thing at my moms


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 07:11 PM~17173224
> *hell no , i rather lose averytime than puttin them ugly ass tires,
> PEOPLE TALK A LOT OF SHIT ABOUT YUNK HOPPERS ALREADY
> *


So big tires make a hopper junk


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 09:13 PM~17173247
> *yea I wanted to make but, did the family thing at my moms
> *



ITZ ALL GOOD,THERES ALOT MORE EVENTS COMMIN UP...LINCOLN LOOKIN GOOD THO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 09:14 PM~17173251
> *So big tires make a hopper junk
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 08:13 PM~17173241
> *:uh:  they ask for your autograph?
> still doesn't stop em
> *


did i say they did bitch? :uh:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 07:04 PM~17171770
> *See if I have my truck done in time..ain't rushin it tho
> *


Hey Sic, Looks like you finally got some competition for the Tire Toss Chuey from Players Paradise chunked that damn tire pretty damn far... :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 04:57 PM~17171702
> *dont do it hugo he will try to take ur brown eye......an i dont mean the the one on ur face
> *



pats just tryin to hugo alone! hey pat hugo likes baclonys and long walks up the stairs :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 09:13 PM~17173247
> *yea I wanted to make but, did the family thing at my moms
> *


THEY WERE ASKIN FOR U


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2010, 09:16 PM~17173282
> *did i say they did bitch?  :uh:
> *


slow down there rainbow brite, i suggest you watch your tone. i ain't one of these ****** on here you can talk shit to and then is all friendly in person. i'll fucking rape you with a broomstick you little bitch ass *****.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 08:18 PM~17173310
> *slow down there rainbow brite, i suggest you watch your tone.    i ain't one of these ****** on here you can talk shit to and then is all friendly in person.  i'll fucking rape you with a broomstick you little bitch ass *****.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 12 2010, 07:15 PM~17173270
> *ITZ ALL GOOD,THERES ALOT MORE EVENTS COMMIN UP...LINCOLN LOOKIN GOOD THO
> *


yup!! thanx homie


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 12 2010, 08:18 PM~17173296
> *THEY WERE ASKIN FOR U
> *


DEZZZ NUTSSSSSSSS


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 12 2010, 07:18 PM~17173296
> *THEY WERE ASKIN FOR U
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: fuck u puto!!!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 12 2010, 09:20 PM~17173325
> *DEZZZ NUTSSSSSSSS
> *


DAMN FOO,U BEAT ME :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 12 2010, 07:17 PM~17173290
> *Hey Sic, Looks like you finally got some competition for the Tire Toss Chuey from Players Paradise chunked that damn tire pretty damn far... :biggrin:
> *


They ain't ready..I been champ for 5 yrs...only lost cuz I'm not home..lol.. Ill get da title back


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2010, 07:14 PM~17173251
> *So big tires make a hopper junk
> *


the car is already a yunk, but u know damm well trailer tires look ugly as fuck,
dnt u think?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2010, 09:08 PM~17173187
> *i was walking and people were walking towards me shaking my hand as they said wuz up roberto g..(no one calls me robert only the people here) and i said who are you and how do you know my name..i seen that pic of you with your basket
> that happened to me atleast 5 times :angry:
> *


So your saying I made you famous. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 07:18 PM~17173310
> *slow down there rainbow brite, i suggest you watch your tone.    i ain't one of these ****** on here you can talk shit to and then is all friendly in person.  i'll fucking rape you with a broomstick you little bitch ass *****.
> *


spoken like a true christian hipocrit


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 12 2010, 07:20 PM~17173325
> *DEZZZ NUTSSSSSSSS
> *


surprise surprise look who it is! hey u need the shop swept? cuz appartently I'm the club custodian..lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2010, 09:23 PM~17173361
> *spoken like a true christian hipocrit
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 08:24 PM~17173363
> *surprise surprise look who it is! hey u need the shop swept? cuz appartently I'm the club custodian..lol
> *


MARIO CLEAN UP ON BAY 2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

alotta gayness and tomfoolery goin on here


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 12 2010, 09:29 PM~17173374
> *MORIO CLEAN UP ON BAY 2
> *



robert clean up in my garage


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 07:31 PM~17173398
> *robert clean up in my garage
> *


i got i got just tell me which to clean


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 09:34 PM~17173425
> *i got i got just tell me which to clean
> *



lol fool


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 07:36 PM~17173454
> *lol fool
> *


i got ur number from hugo, but why does he have u under patrisha!!!!! lol


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 07:18 PM~17173310
> *slow down there rainbow brite, i suggest you watch your tone.    i ain't one of these ****** on here you can talk shit to and then is all friendly in person.  i'll fucking rape you with a broomstick you little bitch ass *****.
> *


slowdown westchase mafia....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 09:41 PM~17173516
> *i got ur number from hugo, but why does he have u under patrisha!!!!! lol
> *


he has some weird fantasy about me and that thats my stage name :ugh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 07:46 PM~17173592
> *he has some weird fantasy about me and that thats my stage name :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 09:47 PM~17173615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i'll let you know when the friendly hellos turn into sexual harrassment :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 12 2010, 07:29 PM~17172666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had your back lil homie....I wasn't going to let anyone lean on you....I had to look out for my homie DJ LATIN'S love child.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 07:51 PM~17173658
> *i'll let you know when the friendly hellos turn into sexual harrassment :roflmao:
> *


believe me its comming he can only resist so much hno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> someone had said that it looked like a lebaron top....still gonna be clean once you get yours done mayne!!....
> clean cars and clean hoppers are good to look at.......chillin and talking with everyone is a good part=== fighting over dumb shit is the downside..... the shit talkin should be all in fun==motivation==
> [/quote=ROBERTO G,Apr 12 2010, 08:08 PM~17173187]
> i was walking and people were walking towards me shaking my hand as they said wuz up roberto g..(no one calls me robert only the people here) and i said who are you and how do you know my name..i seen that pic of you with your basket
> that happened to me atleast 5 times :angry:


I had your back lil homie....I wasn't going to let anyone lean on you....I had to look out for my homie DJ LATIN'S love child.... :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

nobody fighting its all in good fun to hype the sence


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 09:53 PM~17173697
> *believe me its comming he can only resist so much  hno:
> *



ha thats full of gay :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 07:56 PM~17173730
> *ha thats full of gay :biggrin:
> *


i'm just giving a homie some advice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 09:58 PM~17173755
> *i'm just giving a homie some advice
> *



so you're saying bring some roofies to the party?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> I had your back lil homie....I wasn't going to let anyone lean on you....I had to look out for my homie DJ LATIN'S love child.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


nobody fighting its all in good fun to hype the sence
[/quote]


I guess you didn't see the chic that almost got leaned on by Boiler's wife....she was talkin shit to Boiler all in his face and his wife came from across the way like a damn pit bull....It would have been chingasos for sure if he didn't push her away....

I'm all for the shit talkin, but some people can't take it.....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> nobody fighting its all in good fun to hype the sence


I guess you didn't see the chic that almost got leaned on by Boiler's wife....she was talkin shit to Boiler all in his face and his wife came from across the way like a damn pit bull....It would have been chingasos for sure if he didn't push her away....

I'm all for the shit talkin, but some people can't take it..... 
[/quote]

damm no shit i didnt see that!! yea but ur right sum people can't take it


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:00 PM~17173780
> *so you're saying bring some roofies to the party?
> *


unless u wanna leave alone!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> I guess you didn't see the chic that almost got leaned on by Boiler's wife....she was talkin shit to Boiler all in his face and his wife came from across the way like a damn pit bull....It would have been chingasos for sure if he didn't push her away....
> 
> I'm all for the shit talkin, but some people can't take it.....


damm no shit i didnt see that!! yea but ur right sum people can't take it
[/quote]


DAMN!!! I SHOULD OF CALLED IN TO WORK SUNDAY!!!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> damm no shit i didnt see that!! yea but ur right sum people can't take it


DAMN!!! I SHOULD OF CALLED IN TO WORK SUNDAY!!!
[/quote]

no puedes te pegan


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 10:05 PM~17173849
> *unless u wanna leave alone!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , that shit was funny, that chick seen my wife , she disappear


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:00 PM~17173780
> *so you're saying bring some roofies to the party?
> *


whut up Trey~N~Trey


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 12 2010, 10:11 PM~17173940
> *whut up Trey~N~Trey
> *



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit what u mean fool :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> DAMN!!! I SHOULD OF CALLED IN TO WORK SUNDAY!!!


no puedes te pegan
[/quote]


:angry:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2010, 08:10 PM~17173920
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , that shit was funny, that chick  seen my wife , she  disappear
> *


i'ma stop fuckin wit u I don't wanna get my ass beat...then I'd really get shit talked about me :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> no puedes te pegan


 :angry:
[/quote]

:tears:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 10:14 PM~17173973
> *i'ma stop fuckin wit u I don't wanna get my ass beat...then I'd really get shit talked about me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i got a picture that could get you really fucked with (no ****, but that pic kinda is :biggrin: )


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:16 PM~17174006
> *i got a picture that could get you really fucked with (no ****, but that pic kinda is :biggrin: )
> *


I don't give a fuck its all in fun


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 09:18 PM~17174028
> *I don't give a fuck its all  in fun
> *


:h5:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 10:18 PM~17174028
> *I don't give a fuck its all  in fun
> *



good sport, 'take it like a man' :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2010, 08:18 PM~17174033
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:12 PM~17173950
> *awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit what u mean fool :biggrin:
> *


ohhh yeaaa I heard that rumor


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 12 2010, 09:10 PM~17173920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can honestly said Boiler has his hands full with her....haha


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:21 PM~17174059
> *good sport, 'take it like a man'  :biggrin:
> *


yea but in a nongay kinda way :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 10:22 PM~17174081
> *ohhh yeaaa I heard that rumor
> *



the one about hugo knockin that fool out for leanin on the 'rossa kit?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 10:24 PM~17174096
> *yea but in a nongay kinda way  :biggrin:
> *


*AHEM glad we got that cleared up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 12 2010, 09:41 PM~17173518
> *slowdown westchase mafia....
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:24 PM~17174112
> *the one about hugo knockin that fool out for leanin on the 'rossa kit?
> *


yup they still can't find'em


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:25 PM~17174123
> **AHEM glad we got that cleared up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 10:26 PM~17174136
> *yup they still can't find'em
> *



the fool or the 'rossa kit :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2010, 10:23 PM~17174089
> *I tripped out cause your wife is always calmada....I was going to video it, but couldn't stop watching....hahaha...she came over there on a damn mission....my son asked me why are they fighting.....I said cause the other car has big tires....NOMBRE TE DIGO....hahaha....
> I can honestly said Boiler has his hands full with her....haha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:27 PM~17174145
> *the fool or the 'rossa kit :biggrin:
> *


that dude that was leanin like a cholo all over his car :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2010, 08:23 PM~17174089
> *I tripped out cause your wife is always calmada....I was going to video it, but couldn't stop watching....hahaha...she came over there on a damn mission....my son asked me why are they fighting.....I said cause the other car has big tires....NOMBRE TE DIGO....hahaha....
> I can honestly said Boiler has his hands full with her....haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 10:29 PM~17174165
> *that dude that was leanin like a cholo all over his car  :biggrin:
> *



ha hookin him up with bbq plate tuck upholstery :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 08:32 PM~17174201
> *ha hookin him up with bbq plate tuck upholstery :biggrin:
> *


yea he told me thats shit sux i would have pissed


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa sho, been fun but i'm out nigs


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2010, 07:05 PM~17173133
> *no car needed
> *


DONT NEED A CAR TO BE A STAR???


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 12 2010, 09:44 PM~17174330
> *DONT NEED A CAR TO BE A STAR???
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2010, 09:01 PM~17173795
> *nobody fighting its all in good fun to hype the sence
> *


I guess you didn't see the chic that almost got leaned on by Boiler's wife....she was talkin shit to Boiler all in his face and his wife came from across the way like a damn pit bull....It would have been chingasos for sure if he didn't push her away....

I believe that. Last Sunday after I busted an egg on boilers head here she comes to stick up for his ass and bust an egg on me. Much props to the ride or die chicks out there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 10:12 PM~17173950
> *awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit what u mean fool :biggrin:
> *


His~N~Her's :run:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 12 2010, 09:49 PM~17174392
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SLIM...THERE GOES ANODA 1 :0 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 12 2010, 06:47 AM~17166955
> *:uh:  :uh: te pierdes hit me up guey i need to talk to  :0  :0
> *


  I'LL HIT U UP IN DA MORNING


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

For the homies from OLDIES!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

LATIN KUSTOMS


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 12 2010, 08:22 PM~17174081
> *ohhh yeaaa I heard that rumor
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 09:48 PM~17175121
> *His~N~Her's :run:
> *


MONEY BAGS!!!!

TAKE THE PEEPEE TEST?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 12:53 AM~17175667
> *For the homies from OLDIES!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2010, 10:22 PM~17163661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you getting a lil fluffy right there sir. we all are :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 11 2010, 11:05 PM~17164277
> *dude on the left taking a shit?    nvm.. dont think i want to know.
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2010, 11:40 AM~17167809
> *man almost 20 yrs later and this song still wreckin
> 
> ivemPu466RA&feature=related
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 12 2010, 05:30 PM~17170958
> *same thing i was thinkin about 713nolowridergirl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 12 2010, 09:22 PM~17173351
> *So your saying I made you famous.  :roflmao:
> *


that lil fool became famous when he dropped $300.00 for a p.o.s. sunroof.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 12 2010, 09:53 PM~17173692
> *I had your back lil homie....I wasn't going to let anyone lean on you....I had to look out for my homie DJ LATIN'S love child.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 01:04 AM~17175732
> *LATIN KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


Clean line up


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2010, 09:04 AM~17177069
> *Clean line up
> *


Thank you homie!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2010, 10:32 PM~17174201
> *ha hookin him up with bbq plate tuck upholstery :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HMART1970, NIX CUSTOMS

What up homie!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 08:20 AM~17177183
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HMART1970, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...



Wassup boi :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2010, 09:23 AM~17177200
> *Wassup boi :biggrin:
> *


shilling shilling, waiting on Maria and Patricia to get back on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 08:25 AM~17177221
> *shilling shilling, waiting on Maria and Patricia to get back on LIL :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP GIRLS


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 13 2010, 09:30 AM~17177237
> *WAS UP GIRLS
> *


what up fool, me and Droopy keeping Julio in fucking check for you!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 08:37 AM~17177272
> *what up fool, me and Droopy keeping Julio in fucking check for you!
> *


WHAT R YOULL DOING AT THE SHOP


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 12 2010, 11:17 PM~17175814
> *:wow:
> *


here you go gordo

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1688132670.html


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 12 2010, 11:53 PM~17175667
> *For the homies from OLDIES!
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it homie!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 07:25 AM~17177221
> *shilling shilling, waiting on Maria and Patricia to get back on LIL :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 13 2010, 07:50 AM~17177341
> *WHAT R YOULL DOING AT THE SHOP
> *


THEY BETTER NOT BE CLEANING THATS MY YOB!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 13 2010, 08:29 AM~17177658
> *Appreciate it homie!
> *


car lookin good homie... like the stripping :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 09:42 AM~17177763
> *car lookin good homie... like the stripping  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! I like everything but the fenders. Oh well, now to get her painted... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 09:25 AM~17177221
> *shilling shilling, waiting on Maria and Patricia to get back on LIL :biggrin:
> *



Can't get enough huh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 11:23 AM~17178138
> *Can't get enough huh
> *


any pics of your vert guey? seen the ones in your garage when you first got it. looks like you got some progress going on your avatar. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 13 2010, 12:06 AM~17175328
> *SLIM...THERE GOES ANODA 1 :0 :wow: :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tellin u them 175-70-14 aint tha biz.....they look nice and all.....but that's to much to luz....and them chrome rockers gettin harder to find clean ones at that.....better sell'em while u still got nice quaters and rockers


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 09:23 AM~17178138
> *Can't get enough huh
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 13 2010, 10:03 AM~17178446
> *I'm tellin u them 175-70-14 aint tha biz.....they look nice and all.....but that's to much to luz....and them chrome rockers gettin harder to find clean ones at that.....better sell'em while u still got nice quaters and rockers
> *


 :angry: :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just get a 6 ply trailer tire :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2010, 12:55 PM~17179831
> *just get a 6 ply trailer tire  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :run: :run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2010, 06:34 AM~17176933
> *you getting a lil fluffy right there sir.  we all are  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir, havnt run in more than 2 months, im slackin :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

:twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

done by my ***** tj from royals cc


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 13 2010, 04:35 PM~17181458
> *done by my ***** tj from royals cc
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: thats gonna look real nice


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

NEW AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK :biggrin: :biggrin: 


TEXAS CRIMINAL NEW LOCK UP  :biggrin: :biggrin: 










































LISTO PARA HIGH 3 WHEEL , AND READY TO GET LOW TO THA FLOOR TOO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 13 2010, 06:02 PM~17183114
> *NEW  AT1  KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TEXAS  CRIMINAL  NEW LOCK UP    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: LOOKING GOOD, CANT WAIT TO SEE TX CRIMINAL DO THAT 3WHEEL


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 13 2010, 05:35 PM~17181458
> *done by my ***** tj from royals cc
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Saginaw is donk city.. g bodies.boxes and bubbles.. on 22's and 24's...clean rides..no lifts kits actually.all candied up....so far I only seen one lowlow...in da garage I'm workin on... and a cute mexican chick at rite aid...{ walgreens}...think I'm a go back tommorow...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 07:25 AM~17177221
> *shilling shilling, waiting on Maria and Patricia to get back on LIL :biggrin:
> *


the prez and founder of the "lowrider wives club"


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 13 2010, 06:02 PM~17183114
> *NEW  AT1  KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TEXAS  CRIMINAL  NEW LOCK UP    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICE LOCK UP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IM SO READY TO GO BACK TO THIS :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R4x3l8zmts


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Big Rob and Sic I just finished the alignment and now the door panels are going in for upholstery I think I finally got all the mechanic issues worked out, yaw should see me cruising very soon. Thanks for the hard work it will be another SouthSide show stopper


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 08:42 PM~17184330
> *
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 13 2010, 09:43 PM~17184336
> *  :uh:
> *


thanks for havin the car picked up :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2010, 07:43 PM~17184334
> *Big Rob and Sic I just finished the alignment and now the door panels are going in for upholstery I think I finally got all the mechanic issues worked out, yaw should see me cruising very soon. Thanks for the hard  it will be another SouthSide show stopper
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...ill take care of that bumper cover when i get back...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2010, 08:43 PM~17184334
> *Big Rob and Sic I just finished the alignment and now the door panels are going in for upholstery I think I finally got all the mechanic issues worked out, yaw should see me cruising very soon. Thanks for the hard worjavascript:upldr_pop()k it will be another Southside show stopper
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2010, 09:45 PM~17184365
> *Cool...ill take care rear ends no matter how big or small, hairy or non hairy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

cool no big hurry the car looks sick as shit with what you have done so far.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:44 PM~17184343
> *thanks for being my daddy :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 13 2010, 09:48 PM~17184400
> *YOUR WELCOME
> *



thats not what i wrote :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> thats not what i wrote :scrutinize:
> [JUST FUCKING WITH YOU


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 07:50 PM~17184417
> *thats not what i wrote :scrutinize:
> *


it ain't no fun if tha homies can't get none!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> > thats not what i wrote :scrutinize:
> > [JUST FUCKING WITH YOU
> 
> 
> just tell him what u really mean wey :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 08:54 PM~17184485
> *just tell him what u really mean wey  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


HOW MUCH DID U GET CLEANED UP TODAY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> > thats not what i wrote :scrutinize:
> > [JUST FUCKING WITH YOU
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 09:00 PM~17184563
> *yea i was jus fuckin with you :biggrin: ur yunk is still here im havin it delivered tomorrow with marios dirty draws on the passenger seat
> see there goes that gay shit again
> *


THATS EVEN BETTER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Apr 13 2010, 07:46 PM~17184380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...thanks for lettin me moleste your car...:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 13 2010, 07:59 PM~17184543
> *HOW MUCH DID U GET CLEANED UP TODAY
> *


i did good today boss got all 6 bays cleaned. And I cut the grass and watered the garden...Now I'm off to joe's house then jr's...............damm I'm tired :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2010, 09:03 PM~17184592
> *:wave:
> Thanks...thanks for lettin me moleste your car...:biggrin:
> *


ME TOO


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2010, 08:03 PM~17184592
> *:wave:
> Thanks...thanks for lettin me moleste your car...:biggrin:
> *


cochino :naughty:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2010, 10:03 PM~17184592
> *:wave:
> Thanks...thanks for lettin me moleste your car...:biggrin:
> *



wuddup vip status


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 09:04 PM~17184608
> *i did good today boss got all 6 bays cleaned. And I cut the grass and watered the garden...Now I'm off to joe's house then jr's...............damm I'm tired  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD JOB KEEP IT UP AND (NO ****)


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 13 2010, 08:04 PM~17184612
> *ME TOO
> *


otro cochino


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 13 2010, 08:05 PM~17184636
> *GOOD JOB KEEP IT UP
> *


anything so I can keep my plaque in the back window


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:07 PM~17184651
> *anything so I can keep blunted objects in my backside
> *



:uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 09:05 PM~17184624
> *wuddup vip status
> *


WE GOT YOU ON THE LIST


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:07 PM~17184663
> *:uh:
> *


W..T..F!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Apr 13 2010, 10:08 PM~17184667
> *WE GOT YOU ON THE LIST
> *



mayne.com/fasho/awready :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:08 PM~17184684
> *W..T..F!!!!
> *



:dunno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:09 PM~17184687
> *mayne.com/fasho/awready  :biggrin:
> *


yea ur on the list alrite.......but I don't think thats a list u wana be on especially if its robs list


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:11 PM~17184720
> *yea ur on the list alrite.......but I don't think thats a list u wana be on especially if its robs list
> *



the complimentary chorizo list


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:12 PM~17184734
> *the complimentary chorizo list
> *



alrite ***** don't say I didn't warn u..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:14 PM~17184764
> *alrite ***** don't say I didn't warn u..
> *



User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, Gallo


start talkin bout chorizo and look who walks in


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2010, 06:48 PM~17183658
> *Saginaw is donk city.. g bodies.boxes and bubbles.. on 22's and 24's...clean rides..no lifts kits actually.all candied up....so far I only seen one lowlow...in da garage I'm workin on... and a cute mexican chick at rite aid...{ walgreens}...think I'm a go back tommorow...
> *


lmao dirty slut


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:16 PM~17184784
> *User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, Gallo
> start talkin bout chorizo and look who walks in
> *



he can smell it a mile away!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 13 2010, 08:16 PM~17184788
> *lmao dirty slut
> *


u barely noticing thats bout sic


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 10:16 PM~17184784
> *User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, Gallo
> start talkin bout chorizo and look who walks in
> *


How in the fuck do I manage to walk into this shit again[FUCK NO HOMOS]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 10:19 PM~17184832
> *How in the fuck do I manage to walk into this shit again[FUCK NO HOMOS]
> *



shit you tell us homie :ugh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 08:19 PM~17184832
> *How in the fuck do I manage to walk into this shit again[FUCK NO HOMOS]
> *


and whats worse is that ur walkin backwards :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:20 PM~17184846
> *and whats worse is that ur walkin backwards  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



fuckin mario!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 10:20 PM~17184843
> *shit you tell us homie :ugh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 10:22 PM~17184865
> *fuck me mario!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 08:23 PM~17184875
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



thats fucked up hugo...besides daisy will get mad


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17184875
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



:twak: 

man i barely noticed that :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17184887
> *fuck me hugo...besides daisy wont get mad
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:24 PM~17184899
> *:twak:
> 
> man i barely noticed that  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 10:24 PM~17184904
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *



damn pops comin out guns blastin :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 08:24 PM~17184904
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


what u in for??????


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 10:26 PM~17184926
> *damn pops blastin in my face :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:26 PM~17184931
> *what u in for??????
> *



hes in for double penetration


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 08:27 PM~17184944
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


goddamm u a fool


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

see mario you made him mad


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

How in the fuck we gonna finish our rides if we here fucking off? :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:27 PM~17184955
> *hes in for double penetration
> *


didn't know mr. miyagi was like that


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 10:29 PM~17184980
> *How in the fuck we gonna finish our rides if we here fucking off? :biggrin:
> *



THE TRUTH


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:28 PM~17184964
> *see mario you made him mad
> *


F..T..P


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:29 PM~17184983
> *didn't know mr. miyagi was like that
> *



fool i aint talkin bout me


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:29 PM~17184986
> *THE TRUTH
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:30 PM~17184993
> *fool i aint talkin bout me
> *


I think we all needa chill and take cruz in tha rossa.....................shotgun!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:32 PM~17185023
> *I think we all needa chill and take cruz in tha rossa.....................shotgun!!!! :cheesy:
> *



damn..............its on again.


why i gotta be the one skiiing?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:32 PM~17185023
> *I think we all needa chill and take cruz in tha rossa.....................shotgun!!!! :cheesy:
> *


orale I got five spot for gas!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:33 PM~17185054
> *damn..............its on again.
> why i gotta be the one skiiing?
> *


fuk that u drive ....let hugo ski this time


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 08:34 PM~17185065
> *orale I got five spot for gas!
> *


bitch wit that V12 we won't make it down the street :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:34 PM~17185068
> *fuk that u drive ....let hugo ski this time
> *



orale thats what i'm talkin bout, he can work on that kung fu grip

we can valet at the pulga and pick up some more sheep


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:35 PM~17185088
> *orale thats what i'm talkin bout, he can work on that kung fu grip
> 
> we can valet at the pulga and pick up some more sheep
> *


yea he needs to go pick up his diamond tuck interior kit he ordered for the drop


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:38 PM~17185131
> *yea he needs to go pick up his diamond tuck interior kit he ordered for the drop
> *



and the "ultra hott" stickers for the rossa, that would set it off


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:39 PM~17185149
> *and the "ultra hott" stickers for the rossa, that would set it off
> *


hell yea I might get those for the lincoln also....mayb we'll get a discount for 2 sets


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:40 PM~17185167
> *hell yea I might get those for the lincoln also....mayb we'll get a discount for 2 sets
> *



yea the pink ones, they get you more points at the shows homie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:39 PM~17185149
> *and the "ultra hott" stickers for the rossa, that would set it off
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2010, 10:42 PM~17185186
> *:roflmao:
> *



and you get some for the s10, i think they come with some "no fat chicks" stickers


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:41 PM~17185177
> *yea the pink ones, they get you more points at the shows homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:43 PM~17185208
> *and you get some for the s10, i think they come with some "no fat chicks" stickers
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 10:41 PM~17185177
> *yea the pink ones, they get you more points at the shows homie
> *


Man I swear you two are fools!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 09:45 PM~17185237
> *Man I swear you two are fools!!! :biggrin:
> *


r u talikng about dezzzzz nutssssssssss


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Apr 13 2010, 10:45 PM~17185237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, but i'm sure he can if you really want :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2010, 08:45 PM~17185237
> *Man I swear you two are fools!!! :biggrin:
> *


shut up trick and come scoop us up in the 2030 v12 rossa prototype truck


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:47 PM~17185276
> *shut up trick and come scoop us up in the 2030 v12 rossa prototype truck
> *



man brah, you lettin out the secret


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 13 2010, 10:47 PM~17185276
> *shut up trick and come scoop us up in the 2030 v12 rossa prototype truck
> *



man brah, you lettin out the secret


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:49 PM~17185306
> *man brah, you lettin out the secret
> *


who cares he already got it patent


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2010, 01:09 AM~17175772
> *
> TAKE THE PEEPEE TEST?
> *


yeah did that yesterday :biggrin: and bought some chrome lug covers for the 22.5 Alcoas today :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 08:43 PM~17185208
> *and you get some for the s10, i think they come with some "no fat chicks" stickers
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 13 2010, 09:21 PM~17185687
> *yeah did that yesterday :biggrin: and bought some chrome lug covers for the 22.5 Alcoas today :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2010, 12:06 AM~17186212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2010, 12:14 AM~17186303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what's that tattoo on pat's arm say?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 13 2010, 11:03 AM~17178446
> *I'm tellin u them 175-70-14 aint tha biz.....they look nice and all.....but that's to much to luz....and them chrome rockers gettin harder to find clean ones at that.....better sell'em while u still got nice quaters and rockers
> *


that's what i've been rollin on my lac for a while now.....blowouts can happen with any tire....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 14 2010, 02:28 AM~17187205
> *that's what i've been rollin on my lac for a while now.....blowouts can happen with any tire....
> *


yea.....but this fool has 10 batts .......and them tires have a track record of going kabom.........especialy on fleetwoods......he use to have them all the time


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2010, 12:27 AM~17187201
> *what's that tattoo on pat's arm say?
> *



Its says "MARGARITA" oh wait thats the one on his shoulder. Then he has one on his ass that says "property of MARGARITA" :0


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 14 2010, 08:24 AM~17188086
> *Its says  "MARGARITA"  oh wait thats the one on his shoulder. Them he has one on his ass that sats "property of MARGARITA" :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 14 2010, 05:35 AM~17187583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Apr 14 2010, 12:28 AM~17187205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 14 2010, 08:24 AM~17188086
> *Its says  "MARGARITA"  oh wait thats the one on his shoulder. Then he has one on his ass that says "property of MARGARITA" :0
> *



Fahk ju beesh don't make start on you and leti gona ask why cryin joto


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 14 2010, 09:13 AM~17188352
> *Fahk ju beesh don't make start on you and leti gona ask why cryin joto
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 14 2010, 07:13 AM~17188352
> *Fahk ju beesh don't make start on you and leti gona ask why cryin joto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

get to work joto


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 14 2010, 08:31 AM~17188465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> get to work joto
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 14 2010, 11:00 AM~17189212
> *:uh:
> *


See you at the party tuff guy! :guns:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 13 2010, 07:02 PM~17183114
> *NEW  AT1  KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TEXAS  CRIMINAL  NEW LOCK UP    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DAMN SANTOS YOU GOT MY JAW DROPIN VERY NICE HOLMES


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 14 2010, 12:24 PM~17190586
> *DAMN SANTOS YOU GOT MY JAW DROPIN VERY NICE HOLMES
> *


:ugh:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

HAHA DIS NIG...JUS GIVIN MY BOY PROPS DAMN 
WUT IT DO 
LETS BRING RICHMOND BACK BITCHES HA 
WUTCHUKNOW BOUT THAT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 13 2010, 06:02 PM~17183114
> *NEW  AT1  KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TEXAS  CRIMINAL  NEW LOCK UP    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

AT1 MOTORSPORTS DEPARTAMENTO DE BODY WORK   


















































ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin:


PROXIMO PASO PISTOLEROS PINSTRIPING


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 10 2010, 07:11 PM~17154899
> *PROYECCTO  SUPREME FANTASY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


is thats ricardos car?? chicken boy..... it looks like his car..it got painted back in 2002


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 14 2010, 10:21 AM~17189376
> *See you at the party tuff guy!  :guns:
> *


 :twak: :dunno:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 13 2010, 08:48 PM~17183659
> *the prez and founder of the "lowrider wives club"
> *



hatin ass :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 14 2010, 03:10 PM~17192709
> *hatin ass :uh:
> *


u didnt get the memo, its not hatin, its hattin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 14 2010, 05:34 PM~17192991
> *u didnt get the memo, its not hatin, its hattin
> *



my bad, "hommie" :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 14 2010, 03:22 PM~17192222
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS    DEPARTAMENTO DE BODY WORK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

nice lock up


> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 13 2010, 06:02 PM~17183114
> *NEW  AT1  KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TEXAS  CRIMINAL  NEW LOCK UP    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 14 2010, 07:49 AM~17188210
> *when i had 14's on the capala.. one day i swerved little too hard and the tread started seperating off tire.
> 
> 
> ...


exceeded the weight limit.....


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 14 2010, 05:18 PM~17193518
> *exceeded the weight limit.....
> *


get hancook tires been running 14s never had a problem


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

does any one know anyone to rebuilt a 350 for a reasonable price if so pm me please thank :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lil somethin..more pics when I shoot ..this was when I 1st started as a test pic...


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up sic

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Wat up fat boi


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> Fahk ju beesh
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 14 2010, 06:48 PM~17193813
> *get hancook tires been running 14s never had a problem
> *


those r the ones that go kaboooom..........he had the car on the lift he let the lift down pushed down on the fender to bounce it and kaboom.......0miles on the tire......i've seen them just blow with 100% tread on them....and all of them were on fleetwoods............so all you homies with them 175 70 14 on ya ride.....be carefull.......i call them blowout specials


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 14 2010, 08:51 PM~17194973
> *those r the ones that go kaboooom..........he had the car on the lift he let the lift down pushed down on the fender to bounce it and kaboom.......0miles on the tire......i've seen them just blow with 100% tread on them....and all of them were on fleetwoods............so all you homies with them 175 70 14 on ya ride.....be carefull.......i call them blowout specials
> *


Its cuz they china made  Hercules made in USA


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 14 2010, 07:51 PM~17194973
> *those r the ones that go kaboooom..........he had the car on the lift he let the lift down pushed down on the fender to bounce it and kaboom.......0miles on the tire......i've seen them just blow with 100% tread on them....and all of them were on fleetwoods............so all you homies with them 175 70 14 on ya ride.....be carefull.......i call them blowout specials
> *


 :0 DAMN IVE HAD THEM ON MY CAR ALL THIS TIME AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 14 2010, 08:51 PM~17194973
> *those r the ones that go kaboooom..........he had the car on the lift he let the lift down pushed down on the fender to bounce it and kaboom.......0miles on the tire......i've seen them just blow with 100% tread on them....and all of them were on fleetwoods............so all you homies with them 175 70 14 on ya ride.....be carefull.......i call them blowout specials
> *



THATZ WHY I STICK TO 5-20s :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 14 2010, 06:56 PM~17195020
> *Its cuz they china made   Hercules made in USA
> *












Ima put some of these on da lac....fuck blowouts !! :wow: :wow:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 14 2010, 07:59 PM~17195052
> *THATZ WHY I STICK TO 5-20s :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WHERE YOU FIND 5 20S IN TOWN ON STALK ON SATURDAY :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2010, 07:07 PM~17195141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NAH, those tires are strictly for hoppers :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 07:17 PM~17195267
> *NAH, those tires are strictly for hoppers :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


:0 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 14 2010, 09:07 PM~17195144
> *SHIT WHERE YOU FIND 5 20S IN TOWN ON STALK ON SATURDAY :uh:
> *



LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 14 2010, 08:21 PM~17195340
> *LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

HAY HxA NESTO WHEN YA COMING BACK :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2010, 07:07 PM~17195141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


only for big dogs :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Apr 14 2010, 09:27 PM~17195412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be out there in July


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 14 2010, 07:53 PM~17195845
> *only for YUNKS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , we knew that :happysad:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 07:56 PM~17195883
> *:0  :0  :0 , we knew that :happysad:
> *


i como quiera te metio la berga :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 14 2010, 07:57 PM~17195915
> *i como quiera te metio la berga :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol, thats funny , everytime anyone post a big ass tire picture, u get offended :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 14 2010, 05:50 PM~17193828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not the type of car i like but its different...makes shows much better :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

shits goin on 12 pages :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=535029&st=0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 14 2010, 07:53 PM~17195845
> *only for big dogs  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2010, 08:25 PM~17196391
> *:ugh:
> *


como vez a este chuntaro , se cre la gran cagada :uh: , bet if he had a decent frame and some chrome, ...shit, his head would blow up :uh: :uh: :biggrin: 

just sayin knom sayin


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 14 2010, 06:50 PM~17193828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup larry


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 09:17 PM~17195267
> *NAH, those tires are strictly for hoppers :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 14 2010, 07:53 PM~17195845
> *only for big dogs  :biggrin:
> *


so is this how the big dogs do their frames :wow: 









hno:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

QUE ONDA HOUSTON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 10:47 PM~17196796
> *so is this how  the big dogs do their frames :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 14 2010, 08:48 PM~17196821
> *QUE ONDA HOUSTON :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 10:47 PM~17196796
> *so is this how  the big dogs do their frames :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


  frame skirts? :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

custom work  :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 08:29 PM~17196456
> *como vez a este chuntaro , se cre la gran cagada :uh: , bet if he had a decent frame and some chrome, ...shit, his head would blow up :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> just sayin knom sayin
> *


Ha.... ima just stay quite...I rather not ruffle any feathers.... :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 08:53 PM~17196906
> *custom work   :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 14 2010, 08:52 PM~17196893
> *  frame skirts? :dunno:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 10:53 PM~17196906
> *custom work   :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 14 2010, 08:55 PM~17196943
> *Ha.... ima just stay quite...I rather not ruffle any feathers.... :happysad:
> *


its just for fun :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 14 2010, 08:57 PM~17196998
> *NICE WORK :thumbsup:
> *


agreed, contact rollin hard for more info :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 11:00 PM~17197036
> *agreed, contact rollin hard for more info :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 14 2010, 09:02 PM~17197075
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: , friday homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 11:04 PM~17197102
> *:biggrin: , friday homie :thumbsup:
> *


YA RUJISTE LEON..


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Apr 14 2010, 07:55 PM~17195874
> *Ill be out there in July
> *


and stay there beesh... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 07:47 PM~17196796
> *so is this how  the big dogs do their frames :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


maybe baller on a budget!!!! :biggrin: QUE ROLLO CON MI COMPA EL BROWN.....  
GOT TO HAVE CUSTOM WORK TO LIVE IN DA HOOD...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 08:29 PM~17196456
> *como vez a este chuntaro , se cre la gran cagada :uh: , bet if he had a decent frame and some chrome, ...shit, his head would blow up :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> just sayin knom sayin
> *


miro que este chuntaro te bajo de tu nuve . :biggrin: i dont need a decent frame or chrome to break you off.i told you i will clear 90 and i did .now i will clear 95 and theirs nothig you can do only hate me or cry


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197636
> *maybe baller on a budget!!!! :biggrin:  QUE ROLLO CON MI COMPA EL BROWN.....
> GOT TO HAVE CUSTOM WORK TO LIVE IN DA HOOD...
> *


 :biggrin: verdad


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Apr 14 2010, 07:56 PM~17195020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone photoshop robertolilg's head in the hole...hahahaha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 08:47 PM~17196796
> *so is this how  the big dogs do their frames :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


how does it lay out :uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 08:06 PM~17196092
> *lol, thats funny , everytime anyone post a big ass tire picture, u get offended :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS COLD.. :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Apr 14 2010, 06:59 PM~17195052
> *THATZ WHY I STICK TO 5-20s :biggrin:
> *


thats what i suggested on a 14...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17197636
> *
> GOT TO HAVE CUSTOM WORK TO LIVE IN DA HOOD...
> *


X2


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 14 2010, 10:06 PM~17197979
> *miro que  este chuntaro te bajo de tu nuve  .  :biggrin: i dont need  a decent  frame or chrome to break you off.i told you i will clear 90 and i did .now i will clear 95 and theirs nothig you can do only hate me or cry
> *


I SAY NOSE'EM UP...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 15 2010, 05:40 AM~17199528
> *I SAY NOSE'EM UP...
> *


I told his ass to nose up after the hop, but he didnt want to :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2010, 05:36 AM~17199511
> *how does it lay out  :uh:
> *


with out that frame skirt plate, the car would fold in half :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2010, 05:51 AM~17199563
> *with out that frame skirt  plate, the car would fold in half :0
> *


different strokes for different folks, some like pepsi and some like coke, namean :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2010, 05:54 AM~17199569
> *different strokes for different folks, some like pepsi and some like coke, namean  :biggrin:
> *


u have a point big homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 10:53 PM~17196906
> *custom work   :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


peep hole


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 14 2010, 10:47 PM~17196796
> *so is this how  the big dogs do their frames :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


O.S.H.A. Certified diamond plate to keep from slipping. :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 15 2010, 05:47 AM~17199548
> *I told his ass to nose up after the hop, but he didnt want to :uh:
> *


NEED I SAY MORE..


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 15 2010, 06:24 AM~17199663
> *O.S.H.A. Certified diamond plate to keep from slipping.  :biggrin:
> *


SAFETY FIRST...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 15 2010, 05:54 AM~17199569
> *different strokes for different folks, some like pepsi and some like coke, namean  :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE COKE.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 15 2010, 07:24 AM~17199663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


de botella o de bolsa?? haha jk :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 15 2010, 11:00 AM~17200568
> *
> 
> de botella o de bolsa?? haha  jk :biggrin:
> *


ochositos


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Whats good on the other side of the screen corazones? :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Apr 15 2010, 12:48 PM~17202056
> *Whats good on the other side of the screen corazones? :cheesy:
> *


i have a bonner :dunno:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Good for you chulo :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Apr 15 2010, 12:51 PM~17202079
> *Good for you chulo  :thumbsup:
> *


do you have a bonner?


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2010, 12:29 PM~17201907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE SIC WHEN U HOOK UP WIT DA REGAL PEOPLE GONNA BE SAYIN "DAMN
ITS DOM PARIEOM ITS SUPPOSE TO BUBBLE" ON SUM TRILL SHYT YOU DOIN YO THANG CUZ 
JOKER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Apr 15 2010, 01:48 PM~17202056
> *Whats good on the other side of the screen corazones? :cheesy:
> *


she's talking to you sic :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 15 2010, 11:58 AM~17202137
> *MAYNE SIC WHEN U HOOK UP WIT  DA REGAL PEOPLE GONNA BE SAYIN "DAMN
> ITS DOM PARIEOM ITS SUPPOSE TO BUBBLE" ON SUM TRILL SHYT YOU DOIN YO THANG CUZ
> JOKER
> *


hmmm... :| :sprint:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2010, 12:29 PM~17201907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shyt is nice son!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

gordis

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1680348037.html


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 15 2010, 12:32 PM~17202441
> *she's talking to you sic  :ugh:
> *


Haha fker


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 15 2010, 11:58 AM~17202137
> *MAYNE SIC WHEN U HOOK UP WIT  DA REGAL PEOPLE GONNA BE SAYIN "DAMN
> ITS DOM PARIEOM ITS SUPPOSE TO BUBBLE" ON SUM TRILL SHYT YOU DOIN YO THANG CUZ
> JOKER
> *


can someone translate Jive talking... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 15 2010, 07:24 AM~17199663
> *O.S.H.A. Certified diamond plate to keep from slipping.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2010, 05:24 PM~17204137
> *can someone translate Jive talking... :biggrin:
> *


MAYNE SIC WHEN U HOOK UP WIT DA REGAL PEOPLE GONNA BE SAYIN "DAMN
ITS DOM PARIEOM ITS SUPPOSE TO BUBBLE" ON SUM TRILL SHYT YOU DOIN YO THANG CUZ 
JOKER


Translation: 

Hello my friend Sic'sto, hopefully when you get to paint the Regal, some people are going to be saying "Pardon me, do you have some grey poupon and a glass of sparkling wine with bubbles?" since you are on some extraordinare things. You are doing excellent work my relative.
Sir Joker


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 15 2010, 06:00 PM~17205040
> *MAYNE SIC WHEN U HOOK UP WIT  DA REGAL PEOPLE GONNA BE SAYIN "DAMN
> ITS DOM PARIEOM ITS SUPPOSE TO BUBBLE" ON SUM TRILL SHYT YOU DOIN YO THANG CUZ
> JOKER
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

te rayastes buey....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 15 2010, 03:57 PM~17203285
> *gordis
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1680348037.html
> *


didnt mention hot wing stains!


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

:420:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

WHERES EVERYONE AT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 07:24 PM~17206497
> *WHERES EVERYONE AT
> *


soy aque paisano


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

WHATS GOOD GOOFY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 07:25 PM~17206513
> *WHATS GOOD GOOFY
> *


trying to decide if im showing in victoria this sunday homie


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2010, 08:25 PM~17206511
> *soy aque paisano
> *


WHATS GOOD BRO


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2010, 08:26 PM~17206527
> *trying to decide if im showing in victoria this sunday homie
> *


SHIT ME TOO BRO :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 08:24 PM~17206497
> *WHERES EVERYONE AT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:28 PM~17206557
> *:uh:
> *


NOW THE CROWD GOES WILD YOU JOINED US :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 08:30 PM~17206572
> *NOW THE CROWD GOES WILD YOU JOINED US :biggrin:
> *


no seas mamon....  que onda??


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:31 PM~17206596
> *no seas mamon....  que onda??
> *


CHILLIN CARNAL DRINKIN WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU :scrutinize:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

WHATS THE WORD GOOFY


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 08:33 PM~17206619
> *CHILLIN CARNAL DRINKIN WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU :scrutinize:
> *


chillin nomas...i thought i saw u car 2day


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:36 PM~17206646
> *chillin nomas...i thought i saw u car 2day
> *


IN THE SHOP OR IN STREET SEEN


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 08:37 PM~17206651
> *IN THE SHOP OR IN STREET SEEN
> *


shop


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 15 2010, 07:36 PM~17206646
> *chillin nomas...i thought i saw u car 2day
> *


josB..wut it is bro


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:37 PM~17206655
> *shop
> *


TEP ITS THERE AND IM IN THE NEW STREET SEEN SOMETHING NEW FOR ME FOR A BEGINNER :cheesy:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2010, 08:38 PM~17206673
> *josB..wut it is bro
> *


nothing much foo...n u?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 08:39 PM~17206677
> *TEP ITS THERE AND IM IN THE NEW STREET SEEN SOMETHING NEW FOR ME FOR A BEGINNER :cheesy:
> *


u only new to the lowrider scene...porque u old as hell like me :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:41 PM~17206713
> *u only new to the lowrider scene...porque u old as hell like me :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH :rimshot:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 08:43 PM~17206735
> *HELL YEAH :rimshot:
> *


so how many zimas have u drank so far??


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:44 PM~17206749
> *so how many zimas have u drank so far??
> *


SHIT I WISH THEY STILL SOLD ZIMAS :naughty:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 08:46 PM~17206769
> *SHIT I WISH THEY STILL SOLD ZIMAS :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 15 2010, 08:48 PM~17206792
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT ZIMAS WAS THE BITCH GETTER BACK IN THE DAYZ :wow:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 09:03 PM~17206980
> *WHAT ZIMAS WAS THE BITCH GETTER BACK IN THE DAYZ :wow:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 15 2010, 09:04 PM~17206990
> *:barf:
> *


YOU DONT NO CATHELIC SCHOOLS DIDNT SHOW YOU THINGS LIKE THAT


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Apr 15 2010, 09:11 PM~17207079
> *YOU DONT NO CATHELIC SCHOOLS DIDNT SHOW YOU THINGS LIKE THAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

DO YOU NEED CHAIN BRIDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALREADY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up Gallo.... nice pics

Empire kicking it at the picnic


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

in my garage lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2010, 08:21 PM~17207192
> *wut up Gallo....
> *


wat it dew! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 15 2010, 08:21 PM~17207195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 say what....hurting boys feelings when its done..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2010, 08:23 PM~17207217
> *:0  say what....hurting boys feelings when its done..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 15 2010, 09:24 PM~17207224
> *:biggrin:
> *


here you go homie

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=17093830


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

PISTOLEROS PINSTRIPING AND CUSTOM PAINT THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2010, 08:27 PM~17207257
> *here you go homie
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=17093830
> *


lol angry white man, shoulda had a hood lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 15 2010, 09:39 PM~17207396
> *lol angry white man, shoulda had a hood lol
> *


almtoface:
did you read what everyone was posting about those hoses?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 15 2010, 08:42 PM~17207423
> *almtoface:
> did you read what everyone was posting about those hoses?
> *


ok calm down lol we already know we changed those a long time ago....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 15 2010, 09:45 PM~17207460
> *ok calm down lol we already know we changed those a long time ago....
> 
> *


  just looking out


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Latin Kustoms CC (Pasadena, Texas) :boink:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 15 2010, 07:34 PM~17207336
> *PISTOLEROS PINSTRIPING AND CUSTOM PAINT  THANKS BIG HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA PESADO ESE PISTOLERO!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 15 2010, 05:00 PM~17205040
> *MAYNE SIC WHEN U HOOK UP WIT  DA REGAL PEOPLE GONNA BE SAYIN "DAMN
> ITS DOM PARIEOM ITS SUPPOSE TO BUBBLE" ON SUM TRILL SHYT YOU DOIN YO THANG CUZ
> JOKER
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 15 2010, 08:34 PM~17207336
> *PISTOLEROS PINSTRIPING AND CUSTOM PAINT  THANKS BIG HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 15 2010, 10:36 PM~17208138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UNTOUCHABLES,YES SIR


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 15 2010, 09:00 AM~17200568
> *hard hat and tetnis shot records required.... :biggrin:
> 
> de botella o de bolsa?? haha  jk :biggrin:
> *


bolsa homie..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2010, 08:10 AM~17210715
> *
> *


Hey, are u takin your DJ shit to Crib the on sat...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 15 2010, 09:27 PM~17207257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 16 2010, 10:04 AM~17211060
> *Hey, are u takin your DJ shit to the on sat...
> *


??? what's going on saturday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Big-Tymer*, project 79

hurry up and type rolly poly fingers, i got a lot of work to do at the office.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2010, 09:14 AM~17211165
> *??? what's going on saturday?
> *


 :0 my bad maybe I did not send u an invite..disregard this message.. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 16 2010, 10:26 AM~17211280
> *:0 my bad maybe I did not send u an invite..disregard this message.. :happysad:
> *


yes you sent me the mexican invite aka a text message. thought el dj short doggy dog was spinning for it?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2010, 09:22 AM~17211238
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, project 79
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: ***** I'm tryin to text , and drive this rig, while ur over there pushin pencils and diggin in ur nose... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 16 2010, 10:29 AM~17211316
> *:roflmao: ***** I'm tryin to text , and drive this rig, while ur over there pushin <s>pencils</s> mouse and diggin in ur nose... :uh:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THE WOLVERINES 9U BASEBALL TEAM WE WILL BE HOLDING A BBQ SANDWICH FUNDRAISER AND CAR WAS ON APRIL 17TH 2010 FROM 10AM - 4PM AT THE O’REILLY AUTO PARTS LOCATED AT 3408 S. SHAVER IN PASADENA, TX.
COME OUT AND HELP SUPPORT THE BOYS, THEY HAVE WORKED VERY HARD ALL SEASON LONG AND NOW WILL BE GOING TO THE LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD SERIES IN PANAMA CITY, FLORIDA
BBQ SANDWICH W/CHIPS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00
CAR WASH $7.00 FOR CARS AND $10.00 FOR TRUCKS/SUV’S

DONATIONS ARE ALSO WELCOMED AND APPRECIATED. SO COME OUT FOR SOME GOOD FOOD OR JUST TO SEE WHAT OUR BOYS ARE ALL ABOUT


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 16 2010, 09:07 AM~17211090
> *
> :uh:
> *


Yeah keep lookin that direction cuz thats were we at. :ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TOMORROW:</span>


> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2010, 09:00 AM~17211580
> *THE WOLVERINES 9U BASEBALL TEAM WE WILL BE HOLDING A BBQ SANDWICH FUNDRAISER AND CAR WAS ON APRIL 17TH 2010 FROM 10AM - 4PM AT THE <span style=\'color:red\'>O’REILLY AUTO PARTS LOCATED AT 3408 S. SHAVER IN PASADENA, TX.*





> *
> COME OUT AND HELP SUPPORT THE BOYS, THEY HAVE WORKED VERY HARD ALL SEASON LONG AND NOW WILL BE GOING TO THE LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD SERIES IN PANAMA CITY, FLORIDA
> BBQ SANDWICH W/CHIPS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00
> CAR WASH $7.00 FOR CARS AND $10.00 FOR TRUCKS/SUV’S
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2010, 10:00 AM~17211580
> *THE WOLVERINES 9U BASEBALL TEAM WE WILL BE HOLDING A BBQ SANDWICH FUNDRAISER AND CAR WAS ON APRIL 17TH 2010 FROM 10AM - 4PM AT THE O’REILLY AUTO PARTS LOCATED AT 3408 S. SHAVER IN PASADENA, TX.
> COME OUT AND HELP SUPPORT THE BOYS, THEY HAVE WORKED VERY HARD ALL SEASON LONG AND NOW WILL BE GOING TO THE LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD SERIES IN PANAMA CITY, FLORIDA
> BBQ SANDWICH W/CHIPS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2010, 10:00 AM~17211582
> *Yeah keep lookin that direction cuz thats were we at.  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2010, 08:27 AM~17211290
> *yes you sent me the mexican invite aka a text message.  thought el dj short doggy dog was spinning for it?
> *



Que Queeee??


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 16 2010, 12:57 PM~17212538
> *Que Queeee??
> *


the party is at bojoe's house saturday night. be there or be square.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2010, 01:16 PM~17213128
> *the party is at bojoe's house saturday night.  be there or be square.
> *


 :buttkick: WTF..... :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 16 2010, 02:22 PM~17213168
> *:buttkick:  WTF..... :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 15 2010, 08:34 PM~17207336
> *PISTOLEROS PINSTRIPING AND CUSTOM PAINT  THANKS BIG HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx3IySVjKdg :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 16 2010, 01:41 PM~17213314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 16 2010, 12:46 PM~17213359
> *
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 15 2010, 11:29 AM~17201907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 16 2010, 02:16 PM~17213128
> *the party is at bojoe's house saturday night.  be there or be square.
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

NEW KING OF THE 3 WEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























































LOCK UP HIGH , HIGH 3 WEEL AND READY TO GET LOW TO THE FLOOR TOO :cheesy: :biggrin: 


ONE MORE AT1 MOTORSPORTS KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK ALREADY HOMIES


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

DAMN THAT SHYT LOOKS ILL
WHERE YOUR GOLD AT HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
SHYT U KNOW AM NOT TALKIN BUT U KNOW I HIT DAT BAK 3 ON YO ASS HAHAHAHAHHAHA FUK IT LUKN GUD HOLMES U REALLY CLOWNIN NOW


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone wants to trade a 61 vert for a 57 vert? :wow: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536723


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 16 2010, 02:09 PM~17213962
> *anyone wants to trade a 61 vert for a 57 vert?  :wow:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536723
> *


DUDE MUST BE ON THE PIPE :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 16 2010, 01:49 PM~17213828
> *NEW KING OF THE  3 WEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 16 2010, 01:51 PM~17213841
> *DAMN THAT SHYT LOOKS ILL
> WHERE YOUR GOLD AT HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> SHYT U KNOW AM NOT TALKIN BUT U KNOW I HIT DAT BAK 3 ON YO ASS
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :werd:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Apr 16 2010, 03:25 PM~17214583
> *
> H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets
> *


traete las virongas wey al shop


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

nice impalas


> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 15 2010, 09:36 PM~17208138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

MAYNE WUT IT DEW MAJICOS
POLO YOU LEFT YOUR TOOLS IN MY RIDE LAST NIGHT
THANX AGAIN FOR HELPIN ME BRO


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 16 2010, 03:39 PM~17214718
> *MAYNE WUT IT DEW MAJICOS
> POLO YOU LEFT YOUR TOOLS IN MY RIDE LAST NIGHT
> THANX AGAIN FOR HELPIN ME BRO
> *


tools (la hielera) :biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

IT'S DAT GOLD DIGGER SWANGIN AND BANGIN


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

AM OUT FU AM GOIN TO WORK


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@Apr 11 2010, 08:03 AM~17158472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trunk still for sale..200....hood..100.....doors sold.....front clip sale pending.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## black shadow II (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 16 2010, 03:15 PM~17214490
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## black shadow II (Apr 17, 2010)

Baytown 281 c c


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 16 2010, 02:36 PM~17213711
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Morning htown


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 16 2010, 01:49 PM~17213828
> *NEW KING OF THE  3 WEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NO NO NO THIS IS THA KING OF THREE WHEEL.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SORRY GENTLEMEN, BUT THIS IS THE REAL KING OF 3 WHEEL :biggrin: :biggrin: 















JK, JOHN'S 3WHEEL IS VERY HIGH, BUT TX CRIMINAL CADDY LOOKS PRETTY HIGH TOO,


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 07:28 AM~17219853
> *NO NO NO THIS IS THA KING OF THREE WHEEL.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

mine is not dat high :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 06:28 AM~17219853
> *NO NO NO THIS IS THA KING OF THREE WHEEL.....
> 
> 
> ...


that was a nice 3 wheel, BUT THAT WAS NOT A STREET CAR!! AND SANTOS CADDY WILL BE IN DA STREET.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 17 2010, 08:21 AM~17220135
> *that was a nice 3 wheel, BUT THAT WAS NOT A STREET CAR!!  AND SANTOS CADDY WILL BE IN DA STREET.......
> *


U HAVE A POINT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Apr 15 2010, 08:34 PM~17207336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 09:45 AM~17219931
> *SORRY GENTLEMEN, BUT THIS IS THE REAL KING OF 3 WHEEL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That  gangsta lean sittin nice


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 08:45 AM~17219931
> *SORRY GENTLEMEN, BUT THIS IS THE REAL KING OF 3 WHEEL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BOILER SHYT IS SIK TOO AM MEAN THAT ***** HITS THREE ON YOU AND PISSES ON YOU AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 09:03 AM~17220356
> *BOILER SHYT IS SIK TOO  AM MEAN THAT ***** HITS THREE ON YOU AND PISSES ON YOU AT THE SAME TIME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:THANKS HOMIE, YUP, 3 DOLLAR TRNSMISSION FLUID SEAL :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 17 2010, 09:03 AM~17220352
> *That   gangsta lean sittin nice
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 15 2010, 10:21 PM~17207192
> *wut up Gallo.... nice pics
> 
> Empire kicking it at the picnic
> ...


EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB KICKIN IT AT THE PARK AND GRILLIN IT UP


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 09:28 AM~17219853
> *NO NO NO THIS IS THA KING OF THREE WHEEL.....
> 
> 
> ...


knew this bad bitch was gonna show up here soon :wow:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

all this talk bout street car or not , or what size tires they have got me all confused of what a hopper is...i rememer it used to be that a hopper was a hopper and that was it  :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 07:28 AM~17219853
> *NO NO NO THIS IS THA KING OF THREE WHEEL.....
> 
> 
> ...


my lincoln


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 17 2010, 10:03 AM~17220801
> *all this talk  bout  street car or not , or what size tires they have got me all confused of what a hopper is...i rememer it used to be that a hopper was a hopper and that was it      :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2010, 11:12 AM~17220866
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


shits confusing now jots...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2010, 11:06 AM~17220821
> *my lincoln
> *


x2  .... :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 07:28 AM~17219853
> *NO NO NO THIS IS THA KING OF THREE WHEEL.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ha..got em...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 11:21 AM~17220939
> *Ha..got em...
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mayne....I'm close...but not da king


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 17 2010, 08:21 AM~17220135
> *that was a nice 3 wheel, BUT THAT WAS NOT A STREET CAR!!  AND SANTOS CADDY WILL BE IN DA STREET.......
> *


yes sir my coupe is a street car jus never got tha chance to leagelize it. got too many projects goin on besides one car. don't hate homeboy, i might have to put it back together.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mayne


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 10:26 AM~17220967
> *yes sir my coupe is a street car jus never got tha chance to leagelize it. got too many projects goin on besides one car. don't hate homeboy, i might have to put it back together.
> *


You won't do it...bet he won't...




Do it do it doit....

Let me stop before someone says I'm cheerleading


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 11:26 AM~17220967
> *yes sir my coupe is a street car jus never got tha chance to leagelize it. got too many projects goin on besides one car. don't hate homeboy, i might have to put it back together.
> *


 hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2010, 12:06 PM~17220821
> *my lincoln
> *


buy another one


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 11:29 AM~17220984
> *You won't do it...bet he won't...
> Do it do it doit....
> 
> ...


 :0 ..now post pics of ur tour :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 17 2010, 10:18 AM~17220916
> *x2  .... :happysad:
> *


i remember that, :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2010, 11:32 AM~17221006
> *i remember that,  :biggrin:
> *


isnt gone now :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 17 2010, 10:33 AM~17221013
> *isnt gone now :dunno:
> *


its been sold a couple times last i heard a motorcycle fell on the car :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 17 2010, 10:32 AM~17221002
> *:0 ..now post pics of ur tour :biggrin:
> *


Check my topic..I'm still here.. fkin cold..but shop is heated..lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

im wrapping another frame......


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 17 2010, 10:03 AM~17220801
> *all this talk  bout  street car or not , or what size tires they have got me all confused of what a hopper is...i rememer it used to be that a hopper was a hopper and that was it      :dunno:
> *


they weren it so many cry babies be fore


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 10:24 AM~17220956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

back then we all had yunk, ...BUT this is 2010, and peps still hoppin yunk, no door panels , no gas tank, no dash, half non running engine, ..THE LIST GOES ON..

YES ITS TRUE, DIFERENT STROKES, DIFERENT FOLKS, SOME LIKE THEIR HOPPERS CLEAN AND SOME LIKE THEIR YUNK!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 17 2010, 10:51 AM~17221111
> *:thumbsup:
> *


VICTORIA TOMORROW, U ROLLIN??


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 10:51 AM~17221115
> *VICTORIA TOMORROW, U ROLLIN??
> *


what time???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 17 2010, 10:53 AM~17221123
> *what time???
> *


7:30 am 59south and highway 6 ..i think :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 10:57 AM~17221149
> *7:30 am 59south and highway 6  ..i think :biggrin:
> *


i'm lost already.. where the juice???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 10:24 AM~17220956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AT1 3 WHEEL


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

MAYNE YOU KNOW WUT ON MY 84 REGAL I HAD 4 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES AND I HAD SUM TELESCOPTICS FOR DA BACK FROM SHORTY FOR $300 BUT I GOT ARRESTED PULLIN A FOOLIONE, AND HAD TO SEELEM TO NICK FOR A FUKIN BILL ..I WONDER WUT THAT FUKER DID WITEM
MAYNE MY EIGHT SIX IS LUKN RUFF BUT AM HOLD ON BY DA HAIRS.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 11:02 AM~17221198
> *AT1  3 WHEEL
> *


Naw southside.. he was just an employee


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 10:50 AM~17221105
> *back then we all had yunk, ...BUT  this is 2010, and peps still hoppin yunk, no door panels , no gas tank, no dash, half non running engine, ..THE LIST GOES ON..
> 
> YES ITS TRUE, DIFERENT STROKES, DIFERENT FOLKS, SOME LIKE THEIR HOPPERS CLEAN AND SOME LIKE THEIR YUNK!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :h5: hno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

When is the next weshiemer cruise?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 11:16 AM~17221276
> *Naw southside.. he was just an employee
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 17 2010, 11:49 AM~17221433
> *:yes:  :h5:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 17 2010, 12:04 PM~17221489
> *When is the next weshiemer cruise?
> *


2nite :biggrin: cops been trippin hard at taco cabana kickin people out da parkin lot but westimer is a long ass street 2 ride


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 11:11 AM~17221244
> *MAYNE YOU KNOW WUT ON MY 84 REGAL I HAD 4 PUMPS 8 BATTERIES AND I HAD SUM TELESCOPTICS FOR DA BACK FROM SHORTY FOR $300 BUT I GOT ARRESTED PULLIN A FOOLIONE, AND HAD TO SEELEM TO NICK FOR A FUKIN BILL ..I WONDER WUT THAT FUKER DID WITEM
> MAYNE MY EIGHT SIX IS LUKN RUFF BUT AM HOLD ON BY DA HAIRS.
> *


 :loco: :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 12:40 PM~17221633
> *:biggrin:
> *


EL BROWN Y SUS LLANTITIAS :happysad: :happysad: :scrutinize:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

YOU KNOW WUT IT DEW ONLY RIDIN WIT THE CHAMPS H-TOWN LOWRIDERS CONNECTED CRUISIN TO McDUMPSTER WATCH MY LIL BOOTLEG VIDEO 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OFBuq3ZaSA


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 01:06 PM~17221724
> *YOU KNOW WUT IT DEW ONLY RIDIN WIT THE CHAMPS H-TOWN LOWRIDERS CONNECTED CRUISIN TO McDUMPSTER  WATCH MY LIL BOOTLEG VIDEO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OFBuq3ZaSA
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 17 2010, 01:04 PM~17221715
> *EL BROWN Y SUS LLANTITIAS  :happysad:  :happysad:  :scrutinize:
> *


 lla le yegaron las nuevas :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN+Apr 17 2010, 09:26 AM~17220967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: ERES GATCHO, HEY IM WAITTING ON MINE!!!!! :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2010, 09:29 AM~17220983
> *mayne
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 01:33 PM~17222126
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


X64654685484651 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, *JUSTDEEZ*, FPEREZII, AT1in2009, hoppers4life..... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 17 2010, 04:18 PM~17222062
> *:uh:
> *


What? You allowed to "just make a statement" in this "free world" , but I said mayne, and its a bad thing?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2010, 03:53 PM~17222214
> *What?  You allowed to "just make a statement" in this "free world" , but I said mayne, and its a bad thing?
> *


 :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 17 2010, 04:59 PM~17222244
> *:dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


guess i gotta start writing this stuff down :happysad:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 17 2010, 02:11 PM~17222015
> *SO IT WASNT ON THE STREET!!! RIGHT? SO NOT A STREET CAR....  NOT HATTING JUST MAKING A STATEMENT, ITS A FREE WORLD AND I AINT AFRAID TO SPEAK!!!!   PUT IT BACK TOGETHER AND LET ROLL TO G TOWN THE ITS A STREET CAR...
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...


ok who is hoppers 4 life? anyone? you must not know me too well to be calling me out like that. you wanna play lets put sum cash on tha table.. you could have jus left it alone a couple posts back but seems like you want sum bro. what car you want? single, double? ill give you wut you want to get served with. talk is cheap


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mayne, expect this topic to grow 20,000 pages from here :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :drama:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 04:10 PM~17222589
> *mayne, expect this topic to grow 20,000 pages from here :biggrin:  :drama:
> *


no mames
:biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

any 1 cruisin 2nite?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 05:59 PM~17222537
> *ok who is hoppers 4 life? anyone? you must not know me too well to be calling me out like that. you wanna play lets put sum cash on tha table.. you could have jus left it alone a couple posts back but seems like you want sum bro. what car you want? single, double? ill give you wut you want to get served with. talk is  cheap
> *


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 17 2010, 04:13 PM~17222607
> *any 1 cruisin 2nite?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone seen hoppers4life......somebody called him out....and..... :sprint: ......that dosen't sound like him


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 10:50 AM~17221105
> *back then we all had yunk, ...BUT  this is 2010, and peps still hoppin yunk, no door panels , no gas tank, no dash, half non running engine, ..THE LIST GOES ON..
> 
> YES ITS TRUE, DIFERENT STROKES, DIFERENT FOLKS, SOME LIKE THEIR HOPPERS CLEAN AND SOME LIKE THEIR YUNK!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 03:59 PM~17222537
> *ok who is hoppers 4 life? anyone? you must not know me too well to be calling me out like that. you wanna play lets put sum cash on tha table.. you could have jus left it alone a couple posts back but seems like you want sum bro. what car you want? single, double? ill give you wut you want to get served with. talk is  cheap
> *



Whatever?// Who is this? :biggrin: 


Juan KT


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 17 2010, 04:55 PM~17222804
> *:dunno:
> *


ok ok , with the exception of the SKYWALKER, :biggrin: 
hurry up and finish skywalker II


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 05:07 PM~17222852
> *ok ok , with the exception of the SKYWALKER,  :biggrin:
> hurry up and finish skywalker II
> *



Chrome plating takes forever. You know!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 10:16 AM~17221276
> *Naw southside.. he was just an employee
> *


regardless of where it was made. its still an at1 product.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN+Apr 17 2010, 05:59 PM~17222537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 17 2010, 05:10 PM~17222864
> *Chrome plating takes forever. You know!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  ,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Apr 17 2010, 05:10 PM~17222865
> *regardless of where it was made. its still an at1 product.
> *


TRUE!!!! :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ey turn off tha majic it might come down stuck4life


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 07:35 PM~17223030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
might as well put a couple of handles on the frame to make it easier to pull back down. just sayin' namsayin'*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC MEMBERS ARE MEETING UP TOMORROW MORNING BETWEEN 7AM -730AM AT THE TARGET PARKING ...59 SOUTH @ HWY 6 IN SUGARLAND. TAKING OFF AT 8AM TO THE VICTORIA WEGO SHOW. 
EMPIRE, JUICED, 3RD COAST RIDERS AND CERTIFIED SO FAR......HIT ME UP..IF YALL GOING


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2010, 05:39 PM~17223069
> *might as well put a couple of handles on the frame to make it easier to pull back down.    just sayin' namsayin'
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 07:42 PM~17223090
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


oh nevermind. that'll add too much weight to the front.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2010, 05:39 PM~17223069
> *might as well put a couple of handles on the frame to make it easier to pull back down.    just sayin' namsayin'
> *












WAKKA WAKKA :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2010, 05:44 PM~17223117
> *oh nevermind.  that'll add too much weight to the front.
> *


that what he needs.....deltoro got him to the bumper.....and now he cant get back down.......


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 17 2010, 07:41 PM~17223083
> *  HLC MEMBERS ARE MEETING UP TOMORROW MORNING BETWEEN 7AM -730AM AT THE TARGET PARKING ...59 SOUTH @ HWY 6 IN SUGARLAND.    TAKING OFF AT 8AM TO THE VICTORIA WEGO SHOW.
> EMPIRE, JUICED, 3RD COAST RIDERS AND CERTIFIED  SO FAR......HIT ME UP..IF YALL GOING
> *


You all be safe on the trip and chunk the duece to my members on the way there!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2010, 05:44 PM~17223117
> *oh nevermind.  that'll add too much weight to the front.
> *


LOOK WHOS TALKING....... :ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 17 2010, 05:48 PM~17223151
> *You all be safe on the trip and chunk the duece to my members on the way there!!!
> *


FO SHO HOMIE....  ..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 17 2010, 05:48 PM~17223154
> *LOOK WHOS TALKING....... :ugh:
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 05:49 PM~17223166
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 05:35 PM~17223030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , at least the car is some what decent, and is not YUNK *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Apr 17 2010, 05:10 PM~17222865
> *regardless of where it was made. its still an at1 product.
> *


Hell naw.cuz me .southside. tonio.slim.boiler.and etc all did my suspension.. so..eh ehhhh...ill pass on reppin that shit.. so move around with that


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

when ur car came out u were callin everyone out......when i came out i busted ur ass and u went from callin me out to cryin about my tires.....ur car looks nice...u might get 1st place in tha carshow but u takin losses at tha hop...."bumper all day"....seems to me like that means one thing for me and sumthin els for u


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 10:57 AM~17221149
> *7:30 am 59south and highway 6  ..i think :biggrin:
> *


my side of town :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 17 2010, 08:19 PM~17223438
> *my side of town  :biggrin:
> *


fk the police in your side of town


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 05:58 PM~17223234
> *HEY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ey buey you forgot this one .....magnet but atleast u brought ur chrome and paint to tha hop.....and its sum what on tha bumper


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 06:08 PM~17223343
> *when ur car came out u were callin everyone out......when i came out i busted ur ass and u went from callin me out to cryin about my tires.....ur car looks nice...u might get 1st place in tha carshow but u takin losses at tha hop...."bumper all day"....seems to me like that means one thing for me and sumthin els for u
> *


HHMM, TALKING BIG WORDS UH???, WELL STICK TO UR YUNK, U GET STUCK TOO HOMIE, DNT FORGET THAT, U THINK U A BIG DOG, BUT U AIN THERE YET
YEAH , U BEAT ME LAST WEEK, ITS ALL GOOD, I WILL TRY TO BEAT UR $200 CAR NEXT TIME,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 01:38 PM~17221883
> *lla le yegaron las nuevas :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


there u go, get more mad :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 06:26 PM~17223491
> *HHMM, TALKING BIG WORDS UH???, WELL STICK TO UR  YUNK, U GET STUCK TOO HOMIE, DNT FORGET THAT, U THINK U A BIG DOG, BUT U AIN THERE YET
> YEAH , U BEAT ME LAST WEEK, ITS ALL GOOD, I WILL TRY TO BEAT UR $200 CAR NEXT TIME,
> *


dose that mean u gonna weld to ur chrome trailing arms and spraypaint them chrome again :biggrin: yea next time ...mabey if sumthin breaks


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 06:30 PM~17223521
> *there u go, get more mad :0  :biggrin:
> *


lowrider tires......155-80-13 and 520's....looks like we in tha same boat....sept urs is stuck


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 06:26 PM~17223491
> *HHMM, TALKING BIG WORDS UH???, WELL STICK TO UR  YUNK, U GET STUCK TOO HOMIE, DNT FORGET THAT, U THINK U A BIG DOG, BUT U AIN THERE YET
> YEAH , U BEAT ME LAST WEEK, ITS ALL GOOD, I WILL TRY TO BEAT UR $200 CAR NEXT TIME,
> *


i dont say much homie...but my car talks big inches....90 of them....and the only thing stickin is.......... well u know :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

SUP HOUSTON ALREADY GOT SOME PARTS IN STOCK


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 06:45 PM~17223615
> *i dont say much homie...but my car talks big inches....90 of them....and the only thing stickin is.......... well u know :0
> *


speakin of stuck....while ur car is up there why dont u have 713lowriderboy clean ur dirty chrome


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 06:38 PM~17223582
> *lowrider tires......155-80-13 and 520's....looks like we in tha same boat....sept urs is stuck
> *


brown probly not on the other side of the sreen, he cant type like this, maybe his kissin ass at southside or sumthin?? :biggrin: 

come on fool, u got 225 14s i have 185s


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 06:48 PM~17223631
> *speakin of stuck....while ur car is up there why dont u have 713lowriderboy clean ur dirty chrome
> *


ok, u said there aint that much diference, bring ur yunk tomorrow to victoria show
, PUT SOME 185S JUST LIKE MY TIRES, AND LETS DO THIS,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 06:45 PM~17223615
> *i dont say much homie...but my car talks big inches....90 of them....and the only thing stickin is.......... well u know :0
> *


THATS FUNNY, TALK A LOT OF SHIT IN HERE, BUT UR ASS DNT SAY SHIT AT THE SHOWS :0 :0 
ANOTHER THING , I DO MY SHIT ON MY OWN DNT NEED TO GET SPONSORD BY A SHOP OR ANYTHING :0 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 07:08 PM~17223719
> *ok, u said there aint that much diference, bring ur yunk tomorrow to victoria show
> ,  PUT SOME 185S JUST LIKE MY TIRES, AND LETS DO THIS,
> *


Take the weight of and I will


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 07:14 PM~17223762
> *Take the weight of and I will
> *


did that monday, come on put them 185s and lets do this,


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

la carta de chuntaro nunca se te quito


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 07:17 PM~17223782
> *did that monday, come on put them 185s and lets do this,
> *


If you take the weight off of your car it won't jump loser


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 07:19 PM~17223805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, thats why u hatin, :cheesy: 

wonder if they were to make a story about ur yunk
it would say, brown is a partime hopper, he came across this cutlass at a local yunk yard, and then........ :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 17 2010, 07:22 PM~17223828
> *If you take the weight off of your car it won't jump loser
> *


 :uh: :uh: if u take those ballon tires, ur shit wnt work , :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

You fools are trippin :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 17 2010, 05:41 PM~17223083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mayne mayne mayneeee...I'm sittin in this sorry ass wash room washin up cloths..this good for killing time..keep it going....:drama:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

shyt i don't give a fuk i'll roll rust 
before i roll pans


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

yeah, if theres no drama , the houston topic is dead :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 07:39 PM~17223918
> *shyt i don't give a fuk i'll roll rust
> before i roll pans
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 07:39 PM~17223918
> *shyt i don't give a fuk i'll roll rust
> before i roll pans
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u crazy way


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

why don't we all start from the beginning. we all get the same kind of car, get the same materials, same batteries, same wheels and tires.. build it wit just one sheet of 3/8 plate and one sheet of 1/8 inch. limited amount of batts and no adding weight besides the limited amount of material and let's see who comes out the champ. been doing this shit for 15+ years and people think jus by adding sum weight to there rides make them pros. anybody can make a car hop by doin that. it takes real craftmanship, a real car builder to produce a car like mine. I'm just sayin. so everyone can see wut a real pro is. and i dont wanna hear no bullshit about streetcar and this and that. no excuses. wat do you accomplish in the streets? really think about it.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

we need to get a big a$$ party goin one night


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I ain't understand a thing he fkin said..lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 07:53 PM~17224010
> *we need to get a big a$$ party goin one night
> *


Ur ass is a party..and all of montrose is welcome


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 07:54 PM~17224023
> *I ain't understand a thing he fkin said..lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ride I'm workin on...still a lot more to go..this a radical


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 08:53 PM~17224008
> *why don't we all start from the beginning. we all get the same kind of car, get the same materials, same batteries, same wheels and tires.. build it wit just one sheet of 3/8 plate and one sheet of 1/8 inch. limited amount of batts and no adding weight besides the limited amount of material and let's see who comes out the champ. been doing this shit for 15+ years and people think jus by adding sum weight to there rides make them pros. anybody can make a car hop by doin that. it takes real craftmanship, a real car builder to produce a car like mine. I'm just sayin. so everyone can see wut a real pro is. and i dont wanna hear no bullshit about streetcar and this and that. no excuses. wat do you accomplish in the streets? really think about it.
> *


 ok we get it 
but you build the car to ride it not make it a trailer queen fuk all dat 
i build mine to brake it


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 07:53 PM~17224008
> *why don't we all start from the beginning. we all get the same kind of car, get the same materials, same batteries, same wheels and tires.. build it wit just one sheet of 3/8 plate and one sheet of 1/8 inch. limited amount of batts and no adding weight besides the limited amount of material and let's see who comes out the champ. been doing this shit for 15+ years and people think jus by adding sum weight to there rides make them pros. anybody can make a car hop by doin that. it takes real craftmanship, a real car builder to produce a car like mine. I'm just sayin. so everyone can see wut a real pro is. and i dont wanna hear no bullshit about streetcar and this and that. no excuses. wat do you accomplish in the streets? really think about it.
> *



Rule number 1 -- Has to have AC. :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 07:53 PM~17224010
> *we need to get a big a$$ party goin one night
> *




Heard there is a Party at Show Palace tonight!!!


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

dis nig hahaha let go to the T on westimer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Before... simple with some stripes..tilt front clip and etc..


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 17 2010, 07:57 PM~17224051
> *Rule number 1 -- Has to have AC. :biggrin:
> *


hell yea too hot in h-town.. did i hear an excuse already?? trailer queen?


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 09:02 PM~17224084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i can't have interior like that i'd fukn drop mybottle in dat bitch and end up gettin stiches but damn that shyt is playa...dats in the H...
trailer queen= mutha fukas puttin to much money in their ride to drive it they jus throw it on a trailer and pushit off to show ....i mean thats koo but shyt...wuts the fun in dat i wanna be swangin n bangin, runnin n gunnin, dippin and dogein i geuss if u got that kinda money and u wanna t bag everybody like that then cum on


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 08:08 PM~17224136
> *man i can't have interior like that i'd fukn drop mybottle in dat bitch and end up gettin stiches but damn that shyt is playa...dats in the H...
> trailer queen= mutha fukas puttin to much money in their ride to drive it they jus throw it on a trailer and pushit off to show ....i mean thats koo but shyt...wuts the fun in dat i wanna be swangin n bangin, runnin n gunnin, dippin and dogein i geuss if u got that kinda money and u wanna t bag everybody like that then cum on
> *


Yea.. its a strickly for show..but in in saginaw michigan foo...no where close to da h...be back thursaday tho


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wut this boys mobile...turnin things into green huh 
i like that tony montana on the seats shyt is right


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 08:08 PM~17224136
> *man i can't have interior like that i'd fukn drop mybottle in dat bitch and end up gettin stiches but damn that shyt is playa...dats in the H...
> trailer queen= mutha fukas puttin to much money in their ride to drive it they jus throw it on a trailer and pushit off to show ....i mean thats koo but shyt...wuts the fun in dat i wanna be swangin n bangin, runnin n gunnin, dippin and dogein i geuss if u got that kinda money and u wanna t bag everybody like that then cum on
> *


i dont know if you noticed but when i go to hop i take more than 1 car. so i guess i have no choice but to put em on a trailer. i gotta fleet of 9 hoppers. you figure it out...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 08:20 PM~17224222
> *wut this boys mobile...turnin things into green huh
> i like that tony montana on the seats shyt is right
> *


Yep.. my goal was to spread this name all ova da u.s and rep houston at da same.. no ones stoppin me..next goal is worldwide.... please believe it..


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

shyt u doin it nobody said you wern't hommie 
shyt i don't even own a mutha fukin trailer much less 
paint i got sum bent ass rims and still ain't gotta a paint job holmes 
im not even in the same fukn class 
pay no mind


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 09:26 PM~17224263
> *Yep.. my goal was to spread this name all ova da u.s and rep houston at da same.. no ones stoppin me..next goal is worldwide.... please believe it..
> *


let me know when u mk it to asain am have to mk that trip out there on sum trill shyt i need me an asain lady to luv me long time sum authentic no speaka english type shyt or fuk it brazzilian ha damn i need to calm down...who goin to the T !
damn mike i need to get sum paint guns how much is a basic kit when did you start doin that shyt...throw your boy a bone


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes+Apr 17 2010, 08:28 PM~17224273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me so horny.... me luv u lpng time


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

man i swear that curve wasn't there! hahaha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 17 2010, 08:43 PM~17224426
> *man i swear that curve wasn't there!  hahaha
> *


Hahaha..ight *****..I'm goin to sleep.. lata


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 10:39 PM~17224396
> *Lol...you'll have rims if u stop 3 wheelin into curves
> 
> Me so horny.... me luv u lpng time
> *


Typing this to another guy... :uh: 
You forgot to say No ****.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 17 2010, 09:55 PM~17224029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell them boys it ain't 1999 no more. its all about trailer tires now!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 mayne , sergio martiness put a whoopin on kely pavlic :0  , took that fool to school


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 11:10 PM~17224654
> *:0 mayne , sergio martiness put a whoopin on kely pavlic :0   , took that fool to school
> *


groupie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 17 2010, 09:11 PM~17224664
> *groupie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 17 2010, 07:48 PM~17223151
> *You all be safe on the trip and chunk the duece to my members on the way there!!!
> *



i got somethin i'll chunk you, quit passin yourself out trick! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Apr 17 2010, 08:53 PM~17224008
> *why don't we all start from the beginning. we all get the same kind of car, get the same materials, same batteries, same wheels and tires.. build it wit just one sheet of 3/8 plate and one sheet of 1/8 inch. limited amount of batts and no adding weight besides the limited amount of material and let's see who comes out the champ. been doing this shit for 15+ years and people think jus by adding sum weight to there rides make them pros. anybody can make a car hop by doin that. it takes real craftmanship, a real car builder to produce a car like mine. I'm just sayin. so everyone can see wut a real pro is. and i dont wanna hear no bullshit about streetcar and this and that. no excuses. wat do you accomplish in the streets? really think about it.
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 17 2010, 09:36 PM~17224841
> *:0
> *


x2, there will be no more hoppin comments after that :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 17 2010, 10:37 PM~17224854
> *x2, there will be no more hoppin comments after that :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: that means no more drama then


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, *NIX CUSTOMS*, mac2lac, 713CADILLACIN...u n ur pops rides lookd good ridn side by side on spencer 2day :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, OVERTIME, NIX CUSTOMS, mac2lac, 713CADILLACIN...... :werd:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 17 2010, 11:03 PM~17225011
> *BAYTOWNSLC, NIX CUSTOMS, mac2lac, 713CADILLACIN...u n ur pops rides lookd good ridn side by side on spencer 2day :biggrin:
> *



Thanx brutha, were yall headin to the fund raiser?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2010, 11:14 PM~17225075
> *Thanx brutha, were yall headin to the fund raiser?
> *


yessirrr :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 17 2010, 09:37 PM~17223902
> *
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Apr 17 2010, 01:59 PM~17222244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AT LEAST YOUR GOOD FOR ONE THING HOMIE!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2010, 01:53 PM~17222214
> *What?  You allowed to "just make a statement" in this "free world" , but I said mayne, and its a bad thing?
> *


I DIDNT SAY A WORD TO YOU, SO WHY YOU PISSING ON YOURSELF!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 18 2010, 01:53 AM~17225757
> *I DIDNT SAY A WORD TO YOU, SO WHY YOU PISSING ON YOURSELF!!!
> *


because you quoted me in your post. looks like you had something to say to me. but if not, forget about it.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 18 2010, 12:37 AM~17225663
> *NO CHEERLEADERS ON THIS TOPIC!!!! :uh:
> I DO KNOW U BUT U NEED TO GIVE OTHERS CREDIT TOO, U DONT EVER COME TO THE STREETS AND PLAY,.. LOOK WE ALREADY BEEN THROUGH THIS ONCE LETS JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT BRO, CAUSE ALL THIS SHIT TALKING LOOKS BAD FOR YOUR DAD SHOP!!!! BY THE WAY IM TONY..
> 
> ...


practice what u preach homeboy..cause i dnt kno if it was just me but i could swear u were chearleading urself...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 18 2010, 06:34 AM~17226606
> *practice what u preach homeboy..cause i dnt kno if it was just me but i could swear u were chearleading urself...
> *


I WAS GIVING MY HOMEBOYS CAR PROPS THAT DIFFRENT THAN CHEERLEADING HOMIE.....PONLE CASA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:24 AM~17226865
> *I WAS GIVING MY HOMEBOYS CAR PROPS THAT DIFFRENT THAN CHEERLEADING  HOMIE.....PONLE CASA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


nah think u confused what chearleading is but here u go:
*cheerleader* - someone who leads the cheers with spectators at a lowrider/hopping event

ponle casa?? :roflmao: :roflmao: come on now ya le estabas lavando los trastes :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 17 2010, 09:21 AM~17220135
> *that was a nice 3 wheel, BUT THAT WAS NOT A STREET CAR!!  AND SANTOS CADDY WILL BE IN DA STREET.......
> *


thats cheerleading homeboy ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 17 2010, 10:36 PM~17224841
> *:0
> *


this is a remark not a cheer like urs so hopefully u no the diff now


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

these ****** so soft and i go so hard 
haha ya need to calm down we all on da same side 
city dat screw built


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 18 2010, 09:36 AM~17226954
> *these ****** so soft and i go so hard
> haha ya need to calm down we all on da same side
> city dat screw built
> *


 :werd: just seems u cant make a comment now cause people get hurt


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, 2000 TOWNCAR, blueDemon97, [email protected] homie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR
:uh: :uh: :uh: 
hit me up negga


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 16 2010, 09:00 AM~17211580
> *THE WOLVERINES 9U BASEBALL TEAM WE WILL BE HOLDING A BBQ SANDWICH FUNDRAISER AND CAR WAS ON APRIL 17TH 2010 FROM 10AM - 4PM AT THE O’REILLY AUTO PARTS LOCATED AT 3408 S. SHAVER IN PASADENA, TX.
> COME OUT AND HELP SUPPORT THE BOYS, THEY HAVE WORKED VERY HARD ALL SEASON LONG AND NOW WILL BE GOING TO THE LITTLE LEAGUE WORLD SERIES IN PANAMA CITY, FLORIDA
> BBQ SANDWICH W/CHIPS AND A DRINK FOR $6.00
> ...



Thanks to Nic n his Pops for showing support to the 9U Elite Wolverines. To Latin Cartel foe coming all the way from Baytown to Pasadena to show support. Kids really enjoyed the lowrider cars.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 18 2010, 01:04 PM~17228165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

parts 78 80 motecarlos call me 713 6890839


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Apr 18 2010, 07:31 AM~17226908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PORQUE NO MEJOR TE PONES A HACER UN CARRO PARA QUE ANDES EN LA CALLE COMO LOS REAL STREET RIDAZ!!!!


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Another Good Hop Off At The Good Times Spot! Las Vegas
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

gcvMQpSAspo&hl


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 18 2010, 01:50 PM~17228421
> *YOUR THE #1 FAN, SO TE ENTIENDO HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> SI TU DICES
> PORQUE NO MEJOR TE PONES A HACER UN CARRO PARA QUE ANDES EN LA CALLE COMO LOS REAL STREET RIDAZ!!!!
> *


no entiendes cause u twist shit around 1st i was a cheerleader now i'm a fan ?? i'm beginning to think that u are confused urself.... and dnt worry bout my car i got that .....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Apr 18 2010, 11:24 AM~17227600
> *Thanks to Nic n his Pops for showing support to the 9U Elite Wolverines. To Latin Cartel foe coming all the way from Baytown to Pasadena to show support. Kids really enjoyed the lowrider cars.
> 
> 
> ...





Uh oh, looks like THE TRUTH might be having some comp pretty soon. Clean lincoln homie. good luck with it.


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

Another Good Hop Off At The Good Times Spot!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Part 2
gcvMQpSAspo&hl

Part 1
gcNZnea9ysE&h


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 18 2010, 12:48 PM~17228706
> *no entiendes cause u twist shit around 1st i was a cheerleader now i'm a fan ??  i'm beginning to think that u are confused urself.... and dnt worry bout my car i got that .....
> *


  ECHALE PARA DELANTE!!!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2010, 03:37 PM~17228989
> *Uh oh, looks like THE TRUTH might be having some comp pretty soon. Clean lincoln homie. good luck with it.
> *


thanks its my daily


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 17 2010, 07:57 PM~17224051
> *Rule number 1 -- Has to have AC. :biggrin:
> *


rule #2, wheels must be colored from the manufacturer, no painting the whole center of the wheel, im just sayin :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs

What up Fool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2010, 03:08 PM~17229528
> *rule #2, wheels must be colored from the manufacturer, no painting the whole center of the wheel, im just sayin  :biggrin:
> *


RULE#3 YOU HAVE TO BUILD IT SELF NOT PAY TO GET IT BUILT!!! THATS GONNA LEAVE A LOT OF FOLKS OUT.... IM JUST SAYIN :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 18 2010, 05:18 PM~17229929
> *RULE#3 YOU HAVE TO BUILD IT SELF NOT PAY TO GET IT BUILT!!! THATS GONNA LEAVE A LOT OF FOLKS OUT.... IM JUST SAYIN :biggrin:
> *


some people have more money than time, so what difference does it make, car is theirs aint it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 18 2010, 07:18 PM~17229929
> *RULE#3 YOU HAVE TO BUILD IT SELF NOT PAY TO GET IT BUILT!!! THATS GONNA LEAVE A LOT OF FOLKS OUT.... IM JUST SAYIN :biggrin:
> *


self built, shop built, dont matter.. you disqualified just for missing bumpers and windows. looking like it just got yanked out of pick-a-part 




:rimshot:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2010, 05:36 PM~17230033
> *some people have more money than time, so what difference does it make, car is theirs aint it?
> *



I have done both built and bought.  Now, just dont have the time to reinforce my own frame.Plus my welds are pretty ugly, since I dont weld that much.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 18 2010, 07:06 PM~17229842
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs
> 
> ...



whens your off time so i can come fuck wit you :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 18 2010, 06:02 PM~17230241
> *whens your off time so i can come fuck wit you :biggrin:
> *


which you talkin about :0 

"that car needs thousands of dollars in restoration"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2010, 08:04 PM~17230256
> *which you talkin about  :0
> 
> "that car needs thousands of dollars in restoration"
> *



hahahaha my car does, not the 'new' one :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 18 2010, 04:29 PM~17229302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass garage


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2010, 08:06 PM~17230274
> *bad ass garage
> *



i like that 68 notch


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Apr 18 2010, 09:38 AM~17226964
> *:werd: just seems u cant make a comment now cause people get hurt
> *


bitch ngas


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 18 2010, 07:06 PM~17230279
> *i like that 68 notch
> *


:yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 18 2010, 06:05 PM~17230270
> *hahahaha my car does, not the 'new' one :biggrin:
> *


baller talk


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Looking for a REAL mechanic  to come get my junk started ! Something to do with the timing I think. Must come to the hood( Second Ward/Magnolia area) dont wanna pay a wrecker to take it to a shop. Text or call me at 832-880-5211 Frank...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 18 2010, 05:18 PM~17229929
> *RULE#3 YOU HAVE TO BUILD IT SELF NOT PAY TO GET IT BUILT!!! THATS GONNA LEAVE A LOT OF FOLKS OUT.... IM JUST SAYIN :biggrin:
> *


RULE #4 NO CAR IS TOO PRETTY TO TEAR IT UP :happysad: WAIT THATS A MANIACOS RULE :0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2010, 08:47 PM~17230695
> *RULE #4 NO CAR IS TOO PRETTY TO TEAR IT UP  :happysad: WAIT THATS A MANIACOS RULE  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2010, 06:50 PM~17230737
> *:0
> *


IMPANADA CHESSECAKE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2010, 08:53 PM~17230765
> *IMPANADA  CHESSECAKE  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i'm sure thats gonna be on the menu soon as you start working your cheesecake job.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2010, 06:54 PM~17230782
> *i'm sure thats gonna be on the menu soon as you start working your cheesecake job.
> *


ILL BE WASHING DISHES


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2010, 08:59 PM~17230858
> *ILL BE WASHING DISHES
> *


thats how tony montana started.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Apr 18 2010, 07:39 PM~17230610
> *Looking for a REAL mechanic   to come get my junk started ! Something to do with the timing I think. Must come to the hood( Second Ward/Magnolia area) dont wanna pay a wrecker to take it to a shop. Text or call me at 832-880-5211 Frank...
> *


down the street... but dono noone that will go out mobile


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2010, 07:04 PM~17230928
> *thats how tony montana started.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5: hno: :guns:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2010, 08:06 PM~17230944
> *down the street... but dono noone that will go out mobile
> *


Where u located ?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2010, 08:20 PM~17230392
> *baller talk
> *



no, not here. only po' folks in sharpstown.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 18 2010, 04:47 PM~17230131
> *self built, shop built,  dont matter.. you disqualified just for missing bumpers and windows.  looking like it just got yanked out of pick-a-part
> :rimshot:
> *











almost done 100% fat bot hope you bring your shit out soon!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2010, 05:47 PM~17230695
> *RULE #4 NO CAR IS TOO PRETTY TO TEAR IT UP  :happysad: WAIT THATS A MANIACOS RULE  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

GOOD TURN OUT TO DAY AT THE CAR SHOW IN VICTORIA TX WEATHER WAS BAD GOIN UP THERE BUT IT TURN OUT TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT LATIN KUSTOMS SEE Y'ALL AT Y'ALL SHOW WELL BRIN OUT MY 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:41 PM~17231345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn....why u wanna go and do that shit for...leave it alone....u gonna buckle it.....every towncar i seen in la was buckled.....6 batterys and 2 pumps for mine....dont do it man


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

NEED AN 87 EURO CLIP ANYONE?? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2010, 06:47 PM~17230695
> *RULE #4 NO CAR IS TOO PRETTY TO TEAR IT UP  :happysad: WAIT THATS A MANIACOS RULE  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 18 2010, 06:53 PM~17231501
> *damn....why u wanna go and do that shit for...leave it alone....u gonna buckle it.....every towncar i seen in la was buckled.....6 batterys and 2 pumps for mine....dont do it man
> *


IM JUST GONNA PROVE A POINT AND U KNOW SOMETIMES IT DONT MATTER WHAT IT TAKES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 06:54 PM~17231525
> *NEED AN 87 EURO CLIP ANYONE?? :biggrin:
> *


IM ON IT.....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:54 PM~17231525
> *NEED AN 87 EURO CLIP ANYONE?? :biggrin:
> *


Man that was crazy what had happend to your ride


----------



## da_six4 (May 27, 2009)

anyone know any shops that can convert my 64 to a rag


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 07:55 PM~17231546
> *:0  :0
> *


Pinche clip esploto


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 18 2010, 08:01 PM~17231637
> *Man that was crazy what had happend to your ride
> *


i guess that shit happen to me for talking about yunk, now my car went to shit :angry:  
but thats just how the game is, its normal


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 18 2010, 08:08 PM~17231732
> *Pinche clip esploto
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: ,


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Apr 18 2010, 08:07 PM~17230958
> *Where u located ?
> *


75th n griggs


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by da_six4_@Apr 18 2010, 09:07 PM~17231714
> *anyone know any shops that can convert my 64 to a rag
> *


mj cruisers 

10-15k depending what all parts you got


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 06:54 PM~17231525
> *NEED AN 87 EURO CLIP ANYONE?? :biggrin:
> *


SOLD!!!!  ALWAYS ON TOP OF THE GAME HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 18 2010, 08:21 PM~17231902
> *SOLD!!!!  ALWAYS ON TOP OF THE GAME HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


THANKS WAY


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

o yeah i need the driver side fender too :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:30 PM~17232039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU COULD BREAK A BALL JOINT AND LUZ EVERYTHING...........MY ***** POOHONTHABUMPERRRRR

even hair :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 18 2010, 08:32 PM~17232081
> *YOU COULD BREAK A BALL JOINT AND LUZ EVERYTHING...........MY ***** POOHONTHABUMPERRRRR
> 
> even hair  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 07:30 PM~17232039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS PART OF DA GAME, QUE NO HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: GOT A FENDER TOO!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:31 PM~17232059
> *o yeah i need the driver side fender too :biggrin:
> *


so your not gona leave it like that like ..... some of these hoppers?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 18 2010, 08:50 PM~17232321
> *so your not gona leave it like that like ..... some of these hoppers?
> *


 :no: :nosad: :no: :nosad: 
i noticed last year when i took this car out the first couple of times, the car was complete , it did have some buckles do to the broken frame before, but the car made a good impression, few people came up to me and gave me props for the car, and thats PRICELESS, 
ofcourse the car s been taken a beating and parts get damage, but we just have to try to KEEP IT TOGETHER, show some respect fro the game , knomsayn


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17232039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm the guys show me a pic of it just now they just got here sorry to hear that but you'll get it fixed in no time


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Apr 18 2010, 02:45 PM~17229039
> *Another Good Hop Off At The Good Times Spot!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Part 2
> ...


them fools have to much fun


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 18 2010, 09:17 PM~17232716
> *damm the guys show me a pic of it just now they just got here sorry to hear that but you'll get it fixed in no time
> *


 :wave: what up homie, man!!! we had a good time with ur bro, cesar and the rest of ur crew, , and yeah , car got a beating today :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:21 PM~17232771
> *:wave: what up homie, man!!! we had a good time with ur bro, cesar and the rest of ur crew, , and yeah , car got a beating today :biggrin:
> *


i couldn't make it had to go work but my brother went thats what maters  but you be seeing us more just that i got 3 more carts to finish and i need a moment of silence to think what to do to them :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:21 PM~17232771
> *:wave: what up homie, man!!! we had a good time with ur bro, cesar and the rest of ur crew, , and yeah , car got a beating today :biggrin:
> *


how you like my special driveshaft it's custom aint it the spring is of a back g body shock i took of a car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 18 2010, 09:27 PM~17232847
> *how you like my special driveshaft it's custom aint it the spring is of a back g body shock i took of a car :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey but it works, they said u took the coils, lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 18 2010, 09:24 PM~17232814
> *i couldn't make it had to go work but my brother went thats what maters  but you be seeing us more just that i got 3 more carts to finish and i need a moment of silence to think what to do to them :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0   , hey ur bros gray lincoln is workin,


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:33 PM~17232919
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey but it works, they said u took the coils, lol
> *


naa they didnt say shit they just wanted a high 3 wheel :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:35 PM~17232939
> *:0  :0  :0     , hey ur bros gray lincoln is workin,
> *


yeah but that grownd there is not good at all we test the cars on concrete not on dirt :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 10:30 PM~17232039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17232039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*DAMN BOILER IT HAPPENS TO ALL THE BIG DOGS THAT DO HIGH INCHES IN THIS HOP GAME.*


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:30 PM~17232039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



A LA MADRE..... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2010, 01:00 AM~17233771
> *A LA MADRE..... :0
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

THAT WAS NOT FUNNY MISTER. :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2010, 12:01 AM~17233779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:nosad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 18 2010, 10:01 PM~17233779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO ESTA JALANDO MI SIGNAL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2010, 09:08 PM~17232585
> *:no:  :nosad:  :no:  :nosad:
> i noticed last year when i took this car out the first couple of times, the car was complete , it did have some buckles do to the broken frame before, but the car made a good impression, few people came up to me and gave me props for the car, and thats PRICELESS,
> ofcourse the car s been taken a beating and parts get damage, but we just have to try to KEEP IT TOGETHER, show some respect fro the game , knomsayn
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: how bout sum llantitas :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 18 2010, 07:52 PM~17231490
> *GOOD TURN OUT TO DAY AT THE CAR SHOW IN VICTORIA TX WEATHER WAS BAD GOIN UP THERE BUT IT TURN OUT TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT LATIN KUSTOMS SEE Y'ALL AT Y'ALL SHOW WELL BRIN OUT MY 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 19 2010, 06:50 AM~17234610
> *NO ESTA JALANDO MI SIGNAL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn, took me about two minutes to scroll to the bottom.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 17 2010, 05:25 PM~17222934
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 18 2010, 09:42 PM~17233029
> *yeah but that grownd there is not good at all we test the cars on concrete not on dirt :biggrin:
> *


AGREED, that dirt didnt work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Te bañas, y te tallas bien el mofle


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2010, 02:37 PM~17228989
> *Uh oh, looks like THE TRUTH might be having some comp pretty soon. Clean lincoln homie. good luck with it.
> *


yea it is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2010, 09:29 AM~17235691
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Te bañas, y te tallas bien el mofle
> *


Press 1 for English :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2010, 08:26 PM~17224263
> *Yep.. my goal was to spread this name all ova da u.s and rep houston at da same.. no ones stoppin me..next goal is worldwide.... please believe it..
> *


ur next stop is 4 corners :biggrin: i need a paint job fool on my 64


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

say wut 
dis fukin guy 
muthafuka owes over 2G'z to the laws and he's talkin bout paintin da 64 
shyt pinche magic man


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 19 2010, 12:53 PM~17237893
> *say wut
> dis fukin guy
> muthafuka owes over 2G'z to the laws and he's talkin bout paintin da 64
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit, he is doing good, fuck the laws :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

stolen pics from victoria posted on shows and events


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 19 2010, 12:53 PM~17237893
> *say wut
> dis fukin guy
> muthafuka owes over 2G'z to the laws and he's talkin bout paintin da 64
> ...


dont tell my cops secrets foo :angry: lol


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 03:14 PM~17239117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


da bitch is wet!!!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 19 2010, 05:07 PM~17239074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks fellas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man motor smokin nomtalmbot



> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 19 2010, 12:26 PM~17237661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 19 2010, 01:01 AM~17233779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


way to slow down the server guey lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

t


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

t


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

T


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2010, 09:33 PM~17241766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shades goffy. going sky diving? 




:biggrin: 




:rimshot:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2010, 07:38 PM~17241812
> *nice shades goffy.  going sky diving?
> :biggrin:
> :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

CLEAN ASS COUPE DEVILLE LAC IN VICTORIA....


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 19 2010, 08:20 PM~17242259
> *
> *


BLAZER LOOKS GOOD WITH THE NEW RIMS..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Apr 19 2010, 06:42 PM~17239909
> *way to slow down the server guey lol
> *


damn bitch why did you quote it :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 19 2010, 09:38 PM~17241812
> *nice shades goffy.  going sky diving?
> :biggrin:
> :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

PROYECCTO AT1 MOTORSPORT HOPPER DOBLE PUMP RADICAL :biggrin: 

































UN RINCONCITO EN EL CIELO  CADILLAC 2 DOOR


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 19 2010, 09:49 PM~17242683
> *PROYECCTO  AT1 MOTORSPORT HOPPER  DOBLE PUMP RADICAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



GIVE ME THE REAR FILLERS BEFORE YOU CRACK THEM THE FK UP...... :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 19 2010, 08:49 PM~17242683
> *PROYECCTO  AT1 MOTORSPORT HOPPER  DOBLE PUMP RADICAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 19 2010, 07:49 PM~17242683
> *PROYECCTO  AT1 MOTORSPORT HOPPER  DOBLE PUMP RADICAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA SEMANA ESTA EN EL TALLER!!!!  AVER SI ALGUIN VA HACIENDO UNA REGLE DE 3 DIGITS!!! 100+ :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 19 2010, 08:10 PM~17243020
> *GIVE ME THE REAR FILLERS BEFORE YOU CRACK THEM THE FK UP...... :biggrin:
> *


EVERYTHING HAS A PRICE, MAKE AN OFFER!!!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 19 2010, 10:11 PM~17243044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GOOD WORK


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 19 2010, 10:29 PM~17243352
> *ESTA SEMANA ESTA EN EL TALLER!!!!   AVER SI ALGUIN VA HACIENDO UNA REGLE DE 3 DIGITS!!! 100+ :biggrin:
> *


 HEY GUEY CALMADO RECUERDA QUE LAS INCHES DONT COME FREEEEEEEEEE.

AVER QUE HACE LA LANCHA :biggrin: :biggrin:

HEY GUEY ESTA SEMANA PARA QUITARLE EL FRAME Y QUE MR PISTOLERO HAGA DE LAS SULLAS , TIENE LUZ VERDE PARA EL CADI.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17243699
> *NICE HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GOOD WORK
> *


THANKS, MIGHT B HITTIN U UP SOON FOR MY 48


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 19 2010, 11:01 PM~17243807
> *THANKS, MIGHT B HITTIN U UP SOON FOR MY 48
> *



ALREADY HOMIE .


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 19 2010, 08:58 PM~17243773
> *HEY GUEY  CALMADO RECUERDA QUE LAS INCHES DONT COME FREEEEEEEEEE.
> 
> AVER QUE HACE LA LANCHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



LOL!!! YA SE HOMIE, PERO A K DARLE CON TODO!!!! :biggrin: 

SI ESTA SEMANA ESTA ESE CADDY AHI.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got an ipod for sale, $100. 16gb loaded with music or i can erase it. its a generation 6 i beleive, no scratches. or 150 with 2 cases and accesories. 832 228 0230. txt me


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 20 2010, 09:00 AM~17245853
> *
> *


valio chiles


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 19 2010, 11:14 PM~17243095
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 20 2010, 07:13 AM~17245928
> *valio chiles
> *


con huaraches :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2010, 09:38 AM~17246099
> *con huaraches :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


es todo


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2010, 07:38 AM~17246099
> *con huaraches :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


oye guey. get off the computer or nothing is going to get done.
not the vato from detroit guey..


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 20 2010, 09:57 AM~17247301
> *oye guey. get off the computer or nothing is going to get done.
> not the vato from detroit guey..
> *


lol, i know layitlow is too damn addicted :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 20 2010, 07:00 AM~17245853
> *
> *


OUCH! oh well new paint!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 20 2010, 10:02 AM~17247347
> *lol, i know layitlow is too damn addicted :biggrin:
> *


here we go again.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 20 2010, 03:48 PM~17250415
> *OUCH! oh well new paint!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, thehater2009, KRAZYTOYZ, Lay63Low



mario said something about you skiing when we take the vert for a ride

:ugh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HMART1970, thehater2009, KRAZYTOYZ, Rivis~N~Lacs, Lay63Low

You aint going to be able to sleep tonight wey!!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 20 2010, 08:47 PM~17252225
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, thehater2009, KRAZYTOYZ, Lay63Low
> mario said something about you skiing when we take the vert for a ride
> ...


Muy chingon "when we take the vert for a ride", first you gotta get permision :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 20 2010, 08:04 PM~17251714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 20 2010, 08:50 PM~17252259
> *Muy chingon "when we take the vert for a ride", first you gotta get permision :biggrin:
> *



aye wey! i got equity in it homie :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 20 2010, 08:52 PM~17252287
> *aye wey!  i got equity in it homie :biggrin:
> *


Yea you keep telling yourself that :0 We rolling this weekend?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 20 2010, 08:55 PM~17252325
> *Yea you keep telling yourself that :0 We rolling this weekend?
> *



ha 10-4 on that foolio. no responsiblity this weekend, mamas out of town and kids at my folks


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 20 2010, 08:57 PM~17252354
> *ha 10-4 on that foolio.  no responsiblity this weekend, mamas out of town and kids at my folks
> *


Cool, alrato carnal


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 20 2010, 09:01 PM~17252415
> *Cool, alrato carnal
> *



i'm feelin sick, might have to call in tomorrow


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 20 2010, 09:11 PM~17252548
> *i'm feelin sick, might have to call in tomorrow
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HMART1970, KRAZYTOYZ, sic713

What up Fool, you home sick yet?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FINALLY AFTER 2YRS WITHOUT MY PITBULL WHO WENT MISSING... I GOT A NEW ONE..


"KING"




























THIS IS HIS DAD "GATOR"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 20 2010, 09:31 PM~17252863
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



explosive diarea sounds good, they won't fuck with you on that one.... :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

man i think the dude i was workin with today shit his pants on purpose. he knew i wasn't gonna let him leave early, so i think he shit all over the toilet, got some on his hand and shit his pants on purpose, then told me he had bad diarea so he HAD to leave. :uh: 

damn, you don't wanna work, just say something, don't squirt something, nah mean?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 20 2010, 07:50 PM~17252259
> *Muy chingon "when we take the vert for a ride", first you gotta get permision :biggrin:*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SlickDD75, BAYTOWN IN THE HOUSE!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 20 2010, 06:57 PM~17252354
> *ha 10-4 on that foolio.  no responsiblity this weekend, mamas out of town and kids at my folks
> *


how u gona act?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 20 2010, 10:06 PM~17253415
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



slow down there funny guy


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 20 2010, 10:09 PM~17253444
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SlickDD75, SUP SLICK?...*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2010, 10:10 PM~17253471
> *how u gona act?
> *



like slick and get a bunch of tattoos and pretend i like womens


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Apr 20 2010, 09:11 PM~17253499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 20 2010, 08:12 PM~17253507
> *like slick and get a bunch of tattoos and pretend i like womens
> *


:0 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17253692
> *:0 :ugh:
> *



i know i know, he looks soo menacing but he really is gentle as a kitten :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 20 2010, 10:12 PM~17253507
> *like slick and get a bunch of tattoos and pretend i like womens
> *


mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 20 2010, 08:29 PM~17253801
> *i know i know, he looks soo menacing but he really is gentle as a kitten :biggrin:
> *


orly


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 20 2010, 10:35 PM~17253902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea rrrrrrrlys


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 20 2010, 09:29 PM~17253801
> *i know i know, he looks soo menacing but he really is gentle as a kitten :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :guns: :guns:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 20 2010, 10:39 PM~17253968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



all good homie  

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 20 2010, 07:32 PM~17252878
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HMART1970, KRAZYTOYZ, sic713
> 
> ...


Ehh just a lil... but ill be home Thursday morn...time to put in werk on my motor...so you'll be seein me at shop real soon


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 21 2010, 06:32 AM~17256914
> *
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

ALMOST TIME FOR ME TO HEAD TOWARDS H-TOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clean ride there hector.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 21 2010, 09:01 AM~17257906
> *ALMOST TIME FOR ME TO HEAD TOWARDS H-TOWN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean elky


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 20 2010, 08:10 PM~17253471
> *how u gona act?
> *


like a dammm fooollll!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2010, 09:07 AM~17257960
> *clean ride there hector.
> *


THANK YOU BRO.. I SHOULD BE THERE THIS SATURDAY SO YOU GUYS GOT TO TELL ME WHERE'S THE PLACE TO BE? I'LL BE NEAR WESTEIMER & HWY 6.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 21 2010, 09:25 AM~17258137
> *:thumbsup: clean elky
> *


THANX BRO..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 21 2010, 03:28 PM~17260336
> *THANK YOU BRO.. I SHOULD BE THERE THIS SATURDAY SO YOU GUYS GOT TO TELL ME WHERE'S THE PLACE TO BE? I'LL BE NEAR WESTEIMER & HWY 6.
> *



there really is no place to be here, so to speak. thats why this topic was originally started homie :biggrin: 

the lowrider community is small and cruises and events are organized, usually through this topic.

but you got some cool fools in that side of town :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 21 2010, 01:56 PM~17260685
> *there really is no place to be here, so to speak.  thats why this topic was originally started homie :biggrin:
> 
> the lowrider community is small and cruises and events are organized, usually through this topic.
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17260715
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 21 2010, 02:01 PM~17260737
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Apr 20 2010, 08:35 PM~17252058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THA BLVD BOSS COMMIN SOON :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 21 2010, 01:56 PM~17260685
> *there really is no place to be here, so to speak.  thats why this topic was originally started homie :biggrin:
> 
> the lowrider community is small and cruises and events are organized, usually through this topic.
> ...


stop trying to sugar coat shit. keep it real :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2010, 05:25 PM~17261549
> *stop trying to sugar coat shit. keep it real  :biggrin:
> *



ha you caught me :biggrin: 

on the real, the scene sux.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 21 2010, 03:50 PM~17261757
> *
> *


SIR, GET OFF LAYITLOW AND JUMP ON THE CAR :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 21 2010, 09:07 AM~17257960
> *clean ride there hector.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 21 2010, 05:00 PM~17261866
> *SIR, GET OFF LAYITLOW AND JUMP ON THE CAR :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



SUP BIOLER SE VE CON MAS REACCION EL CUTLAS QUE LE HICISTE , A CUALQUIERA SE LE ROMPE UN BALL JOINT HAY PA LA OTRA NO.

HECHALE GANAS HOMIE.  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 21 2010, 04:14 PM~17262054
> *:uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> > :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT 4 THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone know someone that rebuild motor for reasonable price


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 21 2010, 05:03 PM~17262485
> *SUP BIOLER SE VE CON MAS REACCION EL CUTLAS  QUE LE HICISTE , A CUALQUIERA SE LE ROMPE UN BALL JOINT HAY PA LA OTRA NO.
> 
> HECHALE GANAS HOMIE.   :thumbsup:
> *


quovole homie, hay nomas le carge mas las batterias :biggrin: , hay me echo una vuelta el sabado


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2010, 09:33 PM~17241766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT............EMPIRE :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Apr 19 2010, 11:11 PM~17243044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rims lookin clean were did you get them from


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Apr 21 2010, 10:38 AM~17257707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' friendly ass ***** go ahead and suck his dick already.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 21 2010, 05:35 PM~17262805
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT............EMPIRE  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone got any 14' spokes 4 sale?? just need 2


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

and how do you upload a pic. on this damn thing???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 21 2010, 06:40 PM~17263496
> *
> *


  I\/\/I


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone know where i can get some 175/75/14 or 175/ 70/14 in town


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 21 2010, 06:28 PM~17263356
> *how do you have half of a show?    and that boy porkchop putting a hurting on you bucket hoppers.  mayne
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17264611
> *anyone know where i can get some 175/75/14 or 175/ 70/14 in town
> *


pep boys :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17264611
> *anyone know where i can get some 175/75/14 or 175/ 70/14 in town
> *



Nicks Tires 713-692-8510


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 21 2010, 09:09 PM~17264720
> *Nicks Tires 713-692-8510
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

wassup Frank


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2010, 09:14 PM~17264812
> *wassup Frank
> *


 :biggrin: Sup


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 21 2010, 08:28 PM~17265077
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


  wut up homie


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:34 PM~17265199
> * wut up homie
> *


NADA WHATS UP WITH U MAN....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 21 2010, 09:38 AM~17257707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WASSUP. GOOD JOB FAM.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 21 2010, 08:38 PM~17265251
> *NADA  WHATS UP WITH U MAN....
> *


ready for them switches ..junk in the trunk... :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2010, 08:38 PM~17265270
> *THATS WASSUP. GOOD JOB FAM.
> *


x83 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2010, 09:38 PM~17265274
> *ready for them switches ..junk in the trunk... :0
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2010, 10:38 PM~17265274
> *ready for them switches ..junk in the trunk... :0
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 21 2010, 08:41 PM~17265323
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 21 2010, 10:42 PM~17265351
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


WUT UP VICTOR :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2010, 08:38 PM~17265274
> *ready for them switches ..junk in the trunk... :0
> *


U ain't ready for dat zzzzzttt zttttttttttttt :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 21 2010, 08:44 PM~17265383
> *WUT UP VICTOR :biggrin:
> *


nariz nariz, que dice la raza de baytown


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 21 2010, 10:47 PM~17265434
> *nariz nariz, que dice la raza de baytown
> *


NARANJAS :biggrin: SAME OLD SHIT...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 21 2010, 08:48 PM~17265470
> *NARANJAS :biggrin: SAME OLD SHIT...
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2010, 10:03 PM~17264611
> *anyone know where i can get some 175/75/14 or 175/ 70/14 in town
> *


Geo at Chrome dome on uvalde has them.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 21 2010, 10:51 PM~17265510
> *
> *


THANKS AGAIN 4 HELPING ME OUT BRO,CUANDO NESESITSES ESQUINA CON ALGO K TE PUEDA AYUDAR JUST LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:yes: :yessad: :nicoderm: :h5: :420:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Apr 21 2010, 08:56 PM~17265599
> *THANKS AGAIN 4 HELPING ME OUT BRO,CUANDO NESESITSES ESQUINA CON ALGO K TE PUEDA AYUDAR JUST LET ME KNOW :thumbsup:
> *


orale,gracias, ya esta, y ya tu sabes, aqui andamos


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2010, 10:38 PM~17265270
> *THATS WASSUP. GOOD JOB FAM.
> *


Hated to have missed it but fuck it KUSTOMS didnt miss a beat!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Headin to airport


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 12:14 AM~17267717
> *Hated to have missed it but fuck it KUSTOMS didnt miss a beat!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 21 2010, 04:00 PM~17261866
> *SIR, GET OFF LAYITLOW AND JUMP ON THE CAR :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


look whos talkin.. is the frame ready for paint?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17264611
> *anyone know where i can get some 175/75/14 or 175/ 70/14 in town
> *


ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME BALLON TIRES?? THE BIGGEST ONES FOR MY CHIPPER IN HOUSTON?? ANYONE??


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17267374
> *
> *


?????? :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 01:14 AM~17267717
> *Hated to have missed it but fuck it KUSTOMS didnt miss a beat!
> *






" THAT'S HOW WE ROLL " :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 22 2010, 05:56 AM~17268478
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME BALLON TIRES?? THE BIGGEST ONES FOR MY CHIPPER IN HOUSTON?? ANYONE??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 whachale ur words homie, some people get really REALLY BUTTHURT when the word BALLON appears :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 22 2010, 05:53 AM~17268467
> *look whos talkin.. is the frame ready for paint?
> *


run out of mig wire


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 21 2010, 05:11 PM~17262558
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


u gona be on my hood homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 22 2010, 09:30 AM~17268913
> *u gona be on my hood homie
> *


chinatown is not a hood :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 22 2010, 07:30 AM~17268913
> *u gona be on my hood homie
> *


COOL. I WAS TRIPPING CUS YOUR LIKE UGH ON MY EL CO? WHEN HOMIE MADE THAT COMMENT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 22 2010, 10:12 AM~17269265
> *COOL. I WAS TRIPPING CUS YOUR LIKE UGH ON MY EL CO? WHEN HOMIE MADE THAT COMMENT.
> *


That vato has a crush on me. Don't mind him, I ignore his gay tendencies.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 08:14 AM~17269294
> *That vato has a crush on me.  Don't mind him, I ignore his gay tendencies.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
classic compadres del corrido
with their greatest hit, award winning "CORRELE CORRELE EL COCODRILO"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

NEXT STOP H-TOWN


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 08:14 AM~17269294
> *That vato has a crush on me.  Don't mind him, I ignore his gay tendencies.
> *


ORALE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

curious, why you wanna come to houston? we don't have much to do, but if you are an aspiring 'bling' rapper, or love big rims on piece of shit cars and skinny jeans, you might dig it?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 22 2010, 10:37 AM~17270490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 22 2010, 08:09 AM~17269240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: ES EL MURAL KE LE VOY A PONER AL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2010, 10:52 AM~17270640
> *dont do it!!!!!!!!!!!! unload the cars asap!!!!!! aint shit to do in houston besides talk shit on layitlow  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 10:43 AM~17270558
> *curious, why you wanna come to houston?  we don't have much to do, but if you are an aspiring 'bling' rapper, or love big rims on piece of shit cars and skinny jeans, you might dig it?
> *


READY FOR A CHANGE BRO FOR MY FAMILIA THAT'S ALL


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 22 2010, 11:17 AM~17270859
> *NO ATTABOYS HERE WEY  :biggrin:
> HELL NAH HOMIE THATS A CLEAN ASS ELKI IM NOT A HATER I  CONGRATULATE DONT HATE
> :uh:  :uh: PINCHI BOLSAS MIADAS  :happysad:
> ...


IS ALL GOOD HOMIE I AIN'T TRIPPIN LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 22 2010, 11:25 AM~17269884
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> classic compadres del corrido
> with their greatest hit, award winning "CORRELE CORRELE EL COCODRILO"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: le gusta mi bass!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2010, 10:52 AM~17270640
> *dont do it!!!!!!!!!!!! unload the cars asap!!!!!! aint shit to do in houston besides talk shit on layitlow  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 12:43 PM~17270558
> *curious, why you wanna come to houston?  we don't have much to do, but if you are an aspiring 'bling' rapper, or love big rims on piece of shit cars and skinny jeans, you might dig it?
> *


probably since there is real jobs here.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 22 2010, 01:17 PM~17270859
> * :cheesy:  :cheesy: ES EL MURAL KE LE VOY A PONER AL  SENOR DE LOS CIELOS
> *


los hechamos un wiri wiri while our #1 fan el switches4life collects our plata?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Please support Boiler for a quick comeback to the hopping scene! We support you compa!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 01:54 PM~17271157
> *Please support Boiler for a quick comeback to the hopping scene!  We support you compa!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 22 2010, 11:52 AM~17270640
> *dont do it!!!!!!!!!!!! unload the cars asap!!!!!! aint shit to do in houston besides talk shit on layitlow  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


More riding and less writing. Try it, it works.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Apr 22 2010, 01:55 PM~17271170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2010, 12:04 PM~17271253
> *More riding and less writing. Try it, it works.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17271279
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ya valio...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 12:07 PM~17271279
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO VALES BERG, pinchi latin :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Holy shit....hahahhahaaaaaaa........ head fits on body good...no ****..real talk 2010


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 22 2010, 02:15 PM~17271355
> *WTF,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO VALES BERG, pinchi latin :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2010, 12:19 PM~17271387
> *Holy shit....hahahhahaaaaaaa........ head fits on body good...no ****..real talk 2010
> *


u in town yet???, got to do some repair work on the hopper, and fix the rest of the crooked lines :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 02:07 PM~17271279
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Apr 22 2010, 02:30 PM~17271490
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You are keeping it real brother. :thumbsup: May she rest in peace.


*TO MY LITTLE GIRL

I dont understand this but i know God has a plan. your in a better place by him i know you stand. watching over me i know you will be, forever in my heart you will alway be Daddy little girl.

I love you! Bri

Brianna M. Ramos
2-5-08 to 3-6-10*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 22 2010, 01:46 PM~17271078
> *READY FOR A CHANGE BRO FOR MY FAMILIA THAT'S ALL
> *


you're in for a change alright, it gets hot and humid as hell here :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 12:45 PM~17271633
> *you're in for a change alright, it gets hot and humid as hell here :biggrin:
> *


thats just means job security for you


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 22 2010, 02:48 PM~17271666
> *thats just means job security for you
> *



you sho' right about that  

but i'm off today, diarea last night and i don't like drivin around with a bomb in my belly jus waitin to go off


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 12:51 PM~17271700
> *you sho' right about that
> 
> but i'm off today, diarea last night and i don't like drivin around with a bomb in my belly jus waitin to go off
> *


yea rite hugo gotta hold of u lastnite......putita


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

yezir


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 22 2010, 01:04 PM~17271844
> *wut kinda shyt is that
> they got spring brach carshow from NW
> in da mutha fukin Bend
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 22 2010, 03:01 PM~17271809
> *yea rite hugo gotta hold of u lastnite......putita
> *



 :guns: 

nah, he'll probably be mad cus slick was over here last night. i kept tellin him no means no


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 22 2010, 01:12 PM~17271923


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 22 2010, 03:04 PM~17271844
> *wut kinda shyt is that
> they got spring brach carshow from NW
> in da mutha fukin Bend
> ...


They're probably not gangmembers so location doesn't matter.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 22 2010, 01:04 PM~17271844
> *wut kinda shyt is that
> they got spring brach carshow from NW
> in da mutha fukin Bend
> ...


thought that gang stuff was left in h.s.??? u trippin fool :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 03:16 PM~17271968
> *They're probably not gangmembers so location doesn't matter.
> *



x muthafkn 2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2010, 12:04 PM~17271253
> *More riding and less writing. Try it, it works.
> *


 :uh: :tears:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 22 2010, 07:28 AM~17268895
> *:0  :0  :0  whachale ur words homie, some people get really REALLY BUTTHURT when the word BALLON  appears  :ugh:
> *


i have tried everything else and nothing works. that maybe my last hope.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 22 2010, 07:29 AM~17268906
> *run out of mig wire
> *


home depot is across the street vato. :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2010, 07:25 PM~17264075
> * I\/\/I
> *


|\/\/| :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 22 2010, 10:37 AM~17270490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 03:12 PM~17271925
> *  :guns:
> 
> nah, he'll probably be mad cus slick was over here last night.  i kept tellin him no means no
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2010, 02:04 PM~17271253
> *Preach brother, PREACH!!!!!
> Turn some wrenches, Juice them batts, get behind the wheel, bump some tunes to get your mind right! Put that bitch in gear and tickle her switches to get that mean stance. Ride solo or with your boys lined up back bumper to front bumper. Feel everyone looking at you as if you were the main event in a fucking parade!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 12:45 PM~17271633
> *you're in for a change alright, it gets hot and humid as hell here :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I KNOW I LIVED THERE 9 YEAS AGO NEXT TO THE RANDALLS ON WESTEIMER BEHIND THE WAFFLE HOUSE SO I'M FAMILIAR WITH THE WEATHER BUT LIKE HOMIE SAID JOB WHAT I'M IN SEARCH FOR CUS IN CALI THERE AINT SHIT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 02:16 PM~17271968
> *They're probably not gangmembers so location doesn't matter.
> *



BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT ESE


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 22 2010, 12:37 PM~17270490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pat where the fuck yours at homie!!!!!

Clean Camino 74


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 22 2010, 05:43 PM~17273338
> *YEAH I KNOW I LIVED THERE 9 YEAS AGO NEXT TO THE RANDALLS ON WESTEIMER BEHIND THE WAFFLE HOUSE SO I'M FAMILIAR WITH THE WEATHER BUT LIKE HOMIE SAID JOB WHAT I'M IN SEARCH FOR CUS IN CALI THERE AINT SHIT
> *



man 9 years is when i came here from cali so i feel you on the job thing :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Apr 22 2010, 05:20 PM~17273160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mines in the garage under about 4k worth of dynacorn sheetmetal boxes :uh: 

otherwise, i dunno wut you talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, mac2lac, HECHO EN MEXICO, 84 BLAZER

All we need is Mario homie!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 06:07 PM~17273564
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, mac2lac, HECHO EN MEXICO, 84 BLAZER
> 
> ...



and it'll be your dream come true........a hugo sandwich with extra meat :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 22 2010, 11:51 AM~17271129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 22 2010, 02:39 PM~17272736
> *i have tried everything else and nothing works. that maybe my last hope.
> *


well, with ballon tires , ur car is definetly going to work, cause i just tried it too, but the car doesnt look too good  :angry:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 22 2010, 05:19 PM~17273715
> *well, with ballon tires , ur car is definetly going to work, cause i just tried it too, but the car doesnt look too good   :angry:
> *



hechale helium


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 22 2010, 12:24 PM~17271436
> *u in town yet???, got to do some repair work on the hopper, and fix the rest of the crooked lines :biggrin:
> *


yes sir.... but im not workin on no ones shit til monday, tuesday... time to show my car some love..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2010, 04:26 PM~17273801
> *yes sir.... but im not workin on no ones shit til monday, tuesday... time to show my car some love..
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 22 2010, 04:30 PM~17273841
> *:banghead:
> *


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 04:04 PM~17273529
> *man 9 years is when i came here from cali so i feel you on the job thing  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MAN SO YOU KNOW WHERE I'M COMING FROM. I GOT IN SOME THERE IN H-TOWN THAT'S WHY I CAME BACK TO CALI LMAO NOW I'M HEADING BACK DAMN I'M ALL FUCKED UP LMAO


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 04:04 PM~17273529
> *man 9 years is when i came here from cali so i feel you on the job thing  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MAN SO YOU KNOW WHERE I'M COMING FROM.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


WHEN I WENT TO VISIT MY BRO IN 08 THERE COUPLE OF LOW LOWS ON HWY 6 AND RICHMOND IN A PARKING LOT?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 22 2010, 06:52 PM~17274047
> *WHEN I WENT TO VISIT MY BRO IN 08 THERE COUPLE OF LOW LOWS ON HWY 6 AND RICHMOND IN A PARKING LOT?
> *


Shoulda seen the movement back in the 80's and early 90's you woulda thought you were back home in CALI! But shit is back on the climb again


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 05:56 PM~17274068
> *Shoulda seen the movement back in the 80's and early 90's you woulda thought you were back home in CALI! But shit is back on the climb again
> 
> 
> ...


now thats classy


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 04:56 PM~17274068
> *Shoulda seen the movement back in the 80's and early 90's you woulda thought you were back home in CALI! But shit is back on the climb again
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sic713, [email protected], gangsta_nikes, *HMART1970*, mac2lac

sup


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

sup mr.sic 
wut do homeboy 
hows that boy benjamin doin
bout to hit up that bone thugs show tonight at the house of blues 
fukit


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17271279
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Ay Buey...... Que onda Boiler? :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 22 2010, 01:15 PM~17271355
> *WTF,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO VALES BERG, pinchi latin :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 22 2010, 05:20 PM~17274263
> *sup mr.sic
> wut do homeboy
> hows that boy benjamin doin
> ...


sup...
chillin.. glad to be home.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 22 2010, 07:14 PM~17274220
> *SO WHAT HAPPENED?
> *


A few jackings here and there(actually alot lol), you know the saying "a few fuck it up for the rest"! The pigs cracked down hard on park cruizing, but take notice the movement is slowly coming along.....


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2010, 06:26 PM~17274317
> *sup...
> chillin.. glad to be home.
> *


well shyt welcome back offically to the H
see you soon mike 
might make a house call (no ****)ha
shyt we'll see wut it is bro
am out


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2010, 07:19 PM~17274250
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sic713, [email protected], gangsta_nikes, HMART1970, mac2lac
> 
> ...


What up homie! See ya at Robs shop this weekend fool...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 05:30 PM~17274367
> *What up homie! See ya at Robs shop this weekend fool...
> *


wanted to start workin on car... but tommorow im a clean shop... its filthy... i cleaned up when i left a month ago...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2010, 07:34 PM~17274392
> *wanted to start workin on car... but tommorow im a clean shop... its filthy... i cleaned up when i left a month ago...
> *


Get in Julio and BLACK MAGICS ass homie :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

my suspension sand blast ready to get powder coated for my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Apr 22 2010, 12:52 PM~17270640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 22 2010, 07:19 PM~17274250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



get a room :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 20 2010, 06:50 PM~17252259
> *Muy chingon "when we take the vert for a ride", first you gotta get permision :biggrin:
> *


sad but true



> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Apr 20 2010, 06:52 PM~17252287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??lil dave??


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

What up 2 all tha people I met at tha Vic Sho I hope 2 see yall soon again... still need those cylinders 4 tha back so I can get tha cutlass going so hit me up with a price and I would like 2 know when yall hit tha streets so I can check u out.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HMART1970, LastMinuteCustoms, chevylo97

Que onda wey!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 22 2010, 08:54 PM~17275043
> *sad but true
> ha  :roflmao:  :x: nothing but lies
> ??lil dave??
> *



coming from the guy that told me himself "i'm jealous" :uh: 

hating is bad for la raza puto


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 09:11 PM~17275225
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HMART1970, LastMinuteCustoms, chevylo97
> 
> ...



there you go again


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 07:20 PM~17275312
> *coming from the guy that told me himself "i'm jealous"  :uh:
> 
> hating is bad for la raza puto
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 22 2010, 09:21 PM~17275322
> *:biggrin:
> *



and yea, that was lil dave with the diarea episode. hey tell everyone at the shop he dookied in his pants and got some on his hands. ask lil roger, he saw the toilet with the shit smears that had finger prints in them.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Lk man yall looking GOOD......


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 02:12 PM~17271925
> *  :guns:
> 
> nah, he'll probably be mad cus slick was over here last night.  i kept tellin him no means no
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17275417
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



quit bringin those wino trash homies to my hood :angry:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17275417
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Slick lets beehive that puto Pat :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMoneyTexas_@Apr 22 2010, 09:28 PM~17275375
> *Lk man yall looking GOOD......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 09:35 PM~17275445
> *Slick lets beehive that puto Pat :biggrin:
> *



WTF


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 09:21 PM~17275318
> *there you go again
> *


 :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :naughty:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 09:38 PM~17275466
> *:wave:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :naughty:
> *



calmate hugito mario gonna lock that chain again :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 07:41 PM~17275474
> *calmate hugito mario gonna lock that chain again :biggrin:
> *


someone call!!...........pat is my trick gettin outta line??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, switches4life, The Truth, HMART1970, Screenz, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


see now you done did it


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Apr 22 2010, 08:33 PM~17275430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 22 2010, 09:42 PM~17275481
> *someone call!!...........pat is my trick gettin outta line??
> *



ha see he can smell his tricks gettin outta line


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 07:11 PM~17275225
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HMART1970, LastMinuteCustoms, chevylo97
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 22 2010, 09:43 PM~17275491
> *:uh: I WASNT THE ONE TRYING TO LOOK COOL IN MY GIRLS RIDE..  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



hey you asked that pose fool


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 09:35 PM~17275453
> *WTF
> *


You never fucked with a beehive and got stung all over? When we told some one they were gonna catch a behive best believe putasos were gonna land on you as if you had just fucked with a beehive! :sprint:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 09:45 PM~17275516
> *You never fucked with a beehive and got stung all over? When we told some one they were gonna catch a behive best believe putasos were gonna land on you as if you had just fucked with a beehive! :sprint:
> *



gettin 'stung' huh....... :scrutinize: 

thats that 'vaguely gay' shit again


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: The Truth, Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970

You in the middle Foool!!!!! :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 09:44 PM~17275512
> *hey you asked that pose fool
> *


So you do pose when some one request it? :barf:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 07:23 PM~17275332
> *and yea, that was lil dave with the diarea episode.  hey tell everyone at the shop he dookied in his pants and got some on his hands.  ask lil roger, he saw the toilet with the shit smears that had finger prints in them.
> *


so know the smell from his ass matches his bad breath.

:barf: :barf:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Apr 22 2010, 08:47 PM~17275547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Apr 22 2010, 09:47 PM~17275547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only pose i got is when i lay deez nuts on yo head


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

I need front driver side fender mouldings for Monte carlo LS, also radio bezel and dash plate for ls, Mouldings need to be ding and dent free, PM me if you have any of these for sale


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 09:51 PM~17275581
> *WTF:wow:*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 22 2010, 09:50 PM~17275577
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



stop sendin me naked pictures, i already told you i don't wanna see that birthmark


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 09:53 PM~17275611
> *i rented a room at a motel on south main, i'm gonna leave the door unlocked and you dress like a burglar and sneak in, i'm gonna play like i'm a passed out 19 year old college girl going home for christmas.  i'll wear my crotch-less panties rubbed with tuna oil
> *



MAN WTF!!!!!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 08:54 PM~17275620
> *stop sendin me naked pictures, i already told you i don't wanna see that birthmark
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :nono:  







need a/c work? i do it, commercial and residential.
sales, service & installation. 

and i had some R-12 for that old ass car.

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 22 2010, 10:01 PM~17275691
> *:buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:
> need a/c work? i do it, commercial and residential.
> sales, service & installation.
> ...




ha


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 09:02 PM~17275702
> *ha
> *



X75


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:420:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 22 2010, 09:14 PM~17275811
> *EL NEXT FRAME IN LINE  CADILLAC CABRIOLET 90 FULL  FRAME
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 21 2010, 09:38 PM~17265269
> *MR PISTOLERO ESTA EN SUS MANOS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0  :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 22 2010, 08:52 PM~17276207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 22 2010, 08:52 PM~17276207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 22 2010, 08:52 PM~17276207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 04:20 PM~17273160
> *Preach brother, PREACH!!!!!
> Turn some wrenches, Juice them batts, get behind the wheel, bump some tunes to get your mind right! Put that bitch in gear and tickle her switches to get that mean stance. Ride solo or with your boys lined up back bumper to front bumper. Feel everyone looking at you as if you were the main event in a fucking parade!!!!!!!
> *




I'm trying to tell these boys.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 22 2010, 08:11 PM~17275225
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HMART1970, LastMinuteCustoms, chevylo97
> 
> ...


***** dont be posting pix of our shop. :twak:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 23 2010, 12:56 AM~17277397
> ****** dont be posting pix of our shop. :twak:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 23 2010, 12:42 AM~17277302
> *I'm trying to tell these boys.
> *


Preach brother, PREACH!!!!!

Turn some wrenches, Juice them batts, get behind the wheel, bump some tunes to get your mind right! Put that bitch in gear and tickle her switches to get that mean stance. Ride solo or with your boys lined up back bumper to front bumper. Feel everyone looking at you as if you were the main event in a fucking parade!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 22 2010, 09:58 PM~17275659
> *MAN WTF!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 22 2010, 06:01 PM~17274609
> *
> oh, don't start kissing ass now cause he checkin you.. tell the ***** how you really
> *


 :uh: :uh: fuck u gordo :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 23 2010, 08:53 AM~17278877
> *:uh:  :uh: fuck u gordo  :biggrin:
> *


fk you cheesecake 

:rimshot:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 23 2010, 07:12 AM~17279000
> *fk you cheesecake
> 
> :rimshot:
> *


:0 :0 :burn: :burn: impanada cheesecake :cheesy: what ever happened to senor foogy headlights :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Springwood high school having a carshow tomorrow. Springbranch area. Jus letting people know


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 02:35 PM~17271530
> *You are keeping it real brother.  :thumbsup:  May she rest in peace.
> TO MY LITTLE GIRL
> 
> ...



:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Live today with DJ Lrod from 10-12:45pm (central time) & James Soria from 1-6pm. Send requests to [email protected] or by calling up the #'s on the website. 

Thanks,
 
dj

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

(spam!)


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2010, 11:38 AM~17280026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Apr 23 2010, 10:12 AM~17280359
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :happysad: 

SUP HOMIE.......


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2010, 12:27 PM~17280488
> *:happysad:
> 
> SUP HOMIE.......
> *


chill at in my office waiting for 5 o'clock!!!!! READY!!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

street hopper frame coming out soon


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Apr 23 2010, 10:33 AM~17280539
> *chill at in my office waiting for 5 o'clock!!!!! READY!!!!
> *


u sound like u ready to go get in some trouble.???? lol :biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2010, 10:38 AM~17280026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 props


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2010, 12:46 PM~17280643
> *u sound like u ready to go get in some trouble.???? lol  :biggrin:
> *




na just ready to get off and chill with da fam!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RA-RA, sic713, [email protected]

wat up sic!!!!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 23 2010, 04:04 PM~17282701
> *PISTOLEROS TRUCK HASTA EL SUELO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:angel: <span style='colorurple'>COME ON H-TOWN AND SURROUNDING AREAS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

im gay


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2010, 04:00 PM~17283194
> *im gay
> *


HA CABRON


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:dunno:   


> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2010, 11:38 AM~17280026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 23 2010, 03:52 PM~17283126
> *:angel: <span style='colorurple'>COME ON H-TOWN AND SURROUNDING AREAS
> *


htown majicos will be there 2 support


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2010, 04:00 PM~17283194
> *im gay
> *


 :uh: fuckin microminimidget hoebertog got a hold of my shit :angry:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 23 2010, 09:47 AM~17279247
> *Springwood high school having a carshow tomorrow. Springbranch area. Jus letting people know
> *


  that's what's up homie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2010, 06:47 PM~17283632
> *:uh: fuckin microminimidget hoebertog got a hold of my shit  :angry:
> *



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............................so what are ya'll doin to each other


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 23 2010, 04:50 PM~17283657
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............................so what are ya'll doin to each other
> *


:ugh: this ain't u n slick....sorry :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Apr 23 2010, 11:39 AM~17280587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 23 2010, 04:47 PM~17283632
> *:uh: fuckin microminimidget hoebertog got a hold of my shit  :angry:
> *


Ha


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 23 2010, 04:52 PM~17283126
> *:angel: <span style='colorurple'>COME ON H-TOWN AND SURROUNDING AREAS
> *






:angel: :angel: R I P from Baytown 281 Familia
We be there.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2010, 06:50 PM~17284466
> *another sucky frame?  :cheesy:
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 23 2010, 12:39 PM~17280587
> *street hopper frame coming out soon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 23 2010, 09:39 AM~17280587
> *street hopper frame coming out soon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 22 2010, 07:42 PM~17275481
> *someone call!!...........pat is my trick gettin outta line??
> *


i owned that bish 1st.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2010, 11:51 PM~17285950
> *i owned that bish 1st.
> *



i own your asshole bitch, now get off the computer and come to bed :twak:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 23 2010, 09:52 PM~17285966
> *i own your asshole bitch, now get off the computer and come to bed :twak:
> *


u get your lowrder 1st wives club blouse yet?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 23 2010, 11:56 PM~17286001
> *u get your lowrder 1st wives club blouse yet?
> *



you get your wife to even let you look at a car yet?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

So I'm in Corpitos, TX. Wheres everybody at?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Apr 23 2010, 11:20 PM~17286220
> *So I'm in Corpitos, TX. Wheres everybody at?
> *


bitch stop playin weeeeez n Heich Teee Owe In


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 24 2010, 01:27 AM~17286979
> *bitch stop playin weeeeez n    Heich Teee Owe In
> *


  i never understand anything you say..i dont know if its cause im fucke dup or because you dont make sindce :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2010, 01:30 AM~17287205
> *  i never understand anything you say..i dont know if its cause im fucke dup or because you dont make sindce  :happysad:
> *


SINDCE


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75+Apr 23 2010, 04:52 PM~17283126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 23 2010, 10:39 AM~17280587
> *street hopper frame coming out soon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 23 2010, 11:39 AM~17280587
> *street hopper frame coming out soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2010, 01:30 AM~17287205
> *  i never understand anything you say..i dont know if its cause im fucke dup or because you dont make sindce  :happysad:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 23 2010, 10:39 AM~17280587
> *street hopper frame coming out soon
> 
> 
> ...




*LOOKS REAL NICE*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 23 2010, 08:02 PM~17285050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Apr 23 2010, 09:56 PM~17286001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 23 2010, 09:30 AM~17279119
> *:0  :0  :burn:  :burn: impanada cheesecake  :cheesy: what ever happened to senor foogy headlights :dunno:
> *


cheap ***** did it himself.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2010, 10:03 PM~17264611
> *anyone know where i can get some 175/75/14 or 175/ 70/14 in town
> *


tire and wheel connection off of 1960


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 24 2010, 11:20 AM~17289051
> *cheap ***** did it himself.
> *


FTP THAN


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just had to come on here and say Q-Vo. I was listening to Archie Bell and the Drells sing "Tighten Up" and they come from the great City of Houston, TX so Q-Vo to you all for the great music that still continues to be putting out them great sounds. A friend of mine (Joe Ray of LIFESTYLE) was telling me how Houston is like East LA back in the 70's and 80's for the lowriding community and for me that time period was the shit for lowriding here in the LA area and I will never forget it for as long as live. Houston lowrider community keep doing what your doing.</span>*


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 24 2010, 02:14 PM~17289771
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Just had to come on here and say Q-Vo.  I was listening to Archie Bell and the Drells sing "Tighten Up" and they come from the great City of Houston, TX so Q-Vo to you all for the great music that still continues to be putting out them great sounds.  A friend of mine (Joe Ray of LIFESTYLE) was telling me how Houston is like East LA back in the 70's and 80's for the lowriding community and for me that time period was the shit for lowriding here in the LA area and I will never forget it for as long as live.  Houston lowrider community keep doing what your doing.</span>
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 23 2010, 10:39 AM~17280587
> *street hopper frame coming out soon
> 
> 
> ...


what up wit those peanuts homie??? nice welder.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 23 2010, 06:50 PM~17284466
> *another sucky frame?  :cheesy:
> 
> :uh:
> *


QUE DICE EL LITTLE GAINT?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 24 2010, 08:33 AM~17287698
> *SINDCE
> *


someones college is doing them no good. pinche robertogpelapepinosbythewater


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 24 2010, 07:33 AM~17287698
> *SINDCE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 24 2010, 06:13 PM~17290571
> *BED LINER IN JEEP    AT1 DEPARTAMENTO DE BODY WORK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 24 2010, 06:16 PM~17290591
> *
> *


so this could be for a protective coating and also sound deadening?


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2010, 06:21 PM~17290606
> *so this could be for a protective coating and also sound deadening?
> *



YES SR.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 24 2010, 05:06 PM~17290531
> *:thumbsup:
> *


show sucky frame


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 23 2010, 04:52 PM~17283126
> *:angel: <span style='colorurple'>COME ON H-TOWN AND SURROUNDING AREAS
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 23 2010, 05:52 PM~17283126
> *:angel: <span style='colorurple'>COME ON H-TOWN AND SURROUNDING AREAS
> *


damnit i spent the morning detailin the escalade...... :banghead: but this fucker is spotless for a chage


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 24 2010, 09:22 PM~17291574
> *ES TODO POR ESTA SEMANA  EL LUNES  SERA OTRO DIA, COMO SEA LISTOS PARA  EMPEZAR A SOLDAR. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Any pics from to days car show n sprin branch area


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Apr 24 2010, 07:49 AM~17288005
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :0


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

looking for a set of monte carlo LS 1987 mirrors if any one is willing to part with a set, you can pm me with pics and price thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17291608
> *
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 24 2010, 07:05 PM~17290858
> *
> *


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

FINALLY MADE IT FROM CALI BUT MY EL CO NOT HERE TIL MONDAY DAMMIT HOPE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS OUT W/ LOW-LOWS.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 24 2010, 02:30 AM~17287205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL GET SUM READIN GLASSES YOU DUSTY OL FART 
YEZIR :yes:
YA DON'T KNOW BOUT DA LONE STAR STATE WHERE WE SIPPIN ON AN 8TH AN WE JAMMN SCREW TAPE


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

MAYNE AM JUS A BIG B.Ser  SO DON'T GET YOUR PUSSY HURT  
$EENYOR JOKER


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 25 2010, 07:48 AM~17294369
> *FINALLY MADE IT FROM CALI BUT MY EL CO NOT HERE TIL MONDAY DAMMIT HOPE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS OUT W/ LOW-LOWS.
> *


  The Houston Lowrider Council welcomes you to H town.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

At wallisville...damn mexicans


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 25 2010, 09:48 AM~17294369
> *FINALLY MADE IT FROM CALI BUT MY EL CO NOT HERE TIL MONDAY DAMMIT HOPE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS OUT W/ LOW-LOWS.
> *



 hit this up on the 8th at ellington field

Aeros and Autos Show


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2010, 01:26 PM~17295641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh yea? on murphy road @ greenbriar....damn ******












:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 25 2010, 11:26 AM~17295641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a hopper :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

that shyts out of line
block party today at southside smoke shop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 25 2010, 11:31 AM~17295676
> *oh yea?  on murphy road @ greenbriar....damn ******
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 25 2010, 01:28 PM~17295659
> *  hit this up on the 8th at ellington field
> 
> Aeros and Autos Show
> *


'iralo todo tourist guide.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 25 2010, 11:33 AM~17295698
> *looks like a hopper  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 25 2010, 01:04 PM~17296119
> *:0
> *


no me extrana es del barrio del brown :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17297536
> *no me extrana es del  barrio del brown  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 










































:biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 25 2010, 12:50 PM~17295355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some of these hoppers still have bigger tires.


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

It really was great seeing everyone at the BBQ and Chicano Park was bad ass too.  
































































































































Here R some pics of the park HxA Nesto


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

Here R some pics of the park HxA Nesto


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Apr 25 2010, 09:34 PM~17299183
> *It really was great seeing everyone at the BBQ and Chicano Park was bad ass too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Apr 25 2010, 09:36 PM~17299204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

how do upload pics.on this thing????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Apr 25 2010, 10:24 PM~17299912
> *how do upload pics.on this thing????
> *


you need one of these


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Apr 25 2010, 09:24 PM~17299912
> *how do upload pics.on this thing????
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=520513


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

lmao!! what do you call that?? uploader recalibrating mechanizm??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Apr 25 2010, 11:02 PM~17300582
> *lmao!! what do you call that?? uploader recalibrating mechanizm??
> *


1.21 gigawatts


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh: flux capacitor


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 25 2010, 03:03 PM~17296114
> *'iralo todo tourist guide.
> *



texas hospitality wey


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 21 2010, 10:25 PM~17266113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Apr 25 2010, 09:36 PM~17299204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

LAST NIGHT AT THE GOOTIMES SPOT LAS VEGAS!!! VEGAS MOST WANTED & DEVOTIONS

Lt2joElsXpo&hl


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

Ihave one question.Is a 78-87 Malibu considered the same as a G Body?I think so but someone told me no its not cause it shares the same frame as a el camino. :wow:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 11:01 AM~17304517
> *Ihave one question.Is a 78-97 Malibu considered the same as a G Body?I think so but someone told me no its not cause it shares the same frame as a el camino. :wow:
> *


they are not the same, they are actually worse! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 11:01 AM~17304517
> *Ihave one question.Is a 78-97 Malibu considered the same as a G Body?I think so but someone told me no its not cause it shares the same frame as a el camino. :wow:
> *


You mean 1978-1983 Malibu


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

oh sorry i meant 78-87 i have an 80 ive been trying to sell.but someone on here said its not a gbody.every gbody site ive been on say they are.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

it is a g body


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

thats what i thought.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2010, 02:30 PM~17306758
> *it is a g body
> *


yep


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 02:20 PM~17306671
> *oh sorry i meant 78-87 i have an 80 ive been trying to sell.but someone on here said its not a gbody.every gbody site ive been on say they are.
> *


There were never any 84-96 malibus. The malibu g-body aka 4th generation of Malibu was 1978-1983. 1982-83 were only released as 4 doors mainly & station wagons.


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah ur right.cause ive owned 3 malibus and one elky.they were 78,79,80,81


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 12:46 PM~17306938
> *thats what i thought.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2010, 12:30 PM~17306758
> *it is a g body
> *


IT IS A G-BODY BUT THE FRAME IS SHORTER, I THINK BY TWO INCHES AND THE EL CAMINO IS LONGER.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 12:46 PM~17306938
> *thats what i thought.
> 
> 
> ...


Them rims look farmiliar...lol


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 03:06 PM~17308278
> *Them rims look farmiliar...lol
> *


they r i bought them from someone on here.


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2010, 02:14 PM~17307820
> *nice
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 03:17 PM~17308398
> *they r i bought them from someone on here.
> *


i know, i painted them...


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

Well since u did it once what's the price to change the color from blue to black.send me a pm


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 04:06 PM~17308867
> *Well since u did it once what's the price to change the color from blue to black.send me a pm
> *


what .. the rims??? or car?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

michigan ride


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 06:59 PM~17309354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You had to take the A/C out to fit the motor?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 04:55 PM~17309322
> *michigan ride
> 
> 
> ...


same owner as suicide revenge?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea. wasnt gunna keep the ac anyways


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2010, 05:27 PM~17309617
> *same owner as suicide revenge?
> *


nope..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a homie not in the community trying to sell a 51 chevy pickup. if anyone is interested i can get more info.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 07:30 PM~17309644
> *yea. wasnt gunna keep the ac anyways
> *


:dunno: its a g body so why didnt it fit on yours?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2010, 05:33 PM~17309679
> *:dunno: its a g body so why didnt it fit on yours?
> 
> 
> ...


prob could of.. but too much shit to work around.. ac nor heater was hooked up.. just sittin there basically..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2010, 05:33 PM~17309679
> *:dunno: its a g body so why didnt it fit on yours?
> 
> 
> ...


that dont look like a g body.. any more pics


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 07:37 PM~17309705
> *prob could of.. but too much shit to work around.. ac nor heater was hooked up.. just sittin there basically..
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 07:38 PM~17309716
> *that dont look like a g body.. any  more pics
> *


its a monte carlo..i dont remeber where i found the pic but here an mc ss with an ls1 and a/c unit
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/811658


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 26 2010, 05:41 PM~17309759
> *its a monte carlo..i dont remeber where i found the pic but here an mc ss with an ls1 and a/c unit
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/811658
> *


i think thier smaller.. mines out a 2002 surburban..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 07:44 PM~17309789
> *i think thier smaller.. mines out a 2002 surburban..
> *


:dunno: i thought the only difference was the ones for cars were aluminum and the suv/trucks cast iron..and also the oil pan

burbans didnt have ls engines..only the suv was the trailblazer ss

you have a lq9 engine then oe something else :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Apr 26 2010, 07:15 PM~17309496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

those header are custom built and if ya look they go twards the front of the engine and the turbo hangs where the ac compressor would go


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Apr 26 2010, 05:49 PM~17309837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big money....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 08:10 PM~17310047
> *ls vortec basically..
> burbans, trucks, tahoes.. etc etc..
> firebirds and camaros
> ...


yeah kinda
only shit i could find and it was wikipedia so i wouldnt trust this :cheesy: :cheesy: is a larger truck version of the LS1 and was designed to bridge the gap between the new small blocks and big blocks in truck applications. There were two version of this engine the LQ4 and the LQ9 being more performance oriented. Although the block of the 6.0L looks similar to the LS1, they are not of the same blocks.

that might explain why yours didnt fit and looks bigger

that racing motor looks sweet


http://www.corvette.zorly.com/2008/09/mode...ance-v8-ls.html


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 04:54 PM~17309318
> *what .. the rims??? or car?
> *


Rims


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 26 2010, 05:53 PM~17309867
> *those header are custom built and if ya look they go twards the front of the engine and the turbo hangs where the ac compressor would go
> *


custom? i seen some at orielly


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey sic go to maliburacing,com they have a lsx swap section with everything u need to know bout the lsx swaps


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 06:18 PM~17310124
> *Rims
> *


not even worth it.. be better off gettin different rims and do em black...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

There all da same block same heads......different steel. On ls motors....

6.0 is same block...different stroke...

Only difference y ls1s fight in tighter places are cuz of all the accesories on them are differently mounted and 

....and its tooooo fuckin hot in houston to be without a/c...

Ok...bye.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 26 2010, 06:30 PM~17310260
> *There all da same block same heads......different steel. On ls motors....
> 
> 6.0 is same block...different stroke...
> ...


just drive faster.. windows down.. roof open... with some ice cold kool aid


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2010, 05:27 PM~17309617
> *same owner as suicide revenge?
> *


nope, but good friends and competitors heres a pic of the both of us at last years dub show detroit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 06:54 PM~17310577
> *just drive faster.. windows down.. roof open... with some ice cold kool aid
> *


Oh...ok..


I got that other set of trims at the shop..ill take em to slim manana.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 08:21 PM~17310171
> *Hey sic go to maliburacing,com they have a lsx swap section with everything u need to know bout the lsx swaps
> *


he'll get banned soon as he tells em he's putting a carb


:rimshot:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

ANYONE NEED SOME LOWER TRAILING ARMS FOR A 64. I DON'T WANT TO SCRAP THEM.FREE FREE. JUST PICK THEM UP.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 26 2010, 07:05 PM~17310721
> *ANYONE NEED SOME LOWER TRAILING ARMS FOR A 64. I DON'T WANT TO SCRAP THEM.FREE FREE. JUST PICK THEM UP.
> *


WHAT they look like?, ...large pizza?


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2010, 07:03 PM~17310691
> *he'll get banned soon as he tells em he's putting a carb
> :rimshot:
> *


Hell no that's all they but on those motors to race with u pick up 20 yo 30 hp over fuel injection
That's all they do on that site is carb conversions.I thought of doin that to my malibu
But to much dinero.this mexican is broke.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 09:41 PM~17311211
> *Hell no that's all they but on those motors to race with u pick up 20 yo 30 hp over fuel injection
> That's all they do on that site is carb conversions.I thought of doin that to my malibu
> But to much dinero.this mexican is broke.
> *


only thing sic is racing to is white girls. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Apr 26 2010, 07:41 PM~17311211
> *Hell no that's all they but on those motors to race with u pick up 20 yo 30 hp over fuel injection
> That's all they do on that site is carb conversions.I thought of doin that to my malibu
> But to much dinero.this mexican is broke.
> *


:uh: :nosad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 26 2010, 07:47 PM~17311319
> *:uh: :nosad:
> *


just get your tools ready, daddy almost ready to inject the 60 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 08:54 PM~17310577
> *just drive faster.. windows down.. roof open... with some ice cold kool aid
> *


I'm drinking a glass of red kool aid right now. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 26 2010, 08:00 PM~17310646
> *nope, but good friends and competitors heres a pic of the both of us at last years dub show detroit
> 
> 
> ...


64s a hell of a car, for its time. been a while since i seen it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 26 2010, 07:52 PM~17311414
> *just get your tools ready, daddy almost ready to inject the 60  :biggrin:
> *


I got me a flathead and a hammer....dats all I need :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

, 88spokes+
ke dice el valluco homie


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

sum people win sum people loose


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 26 2010, 08:50 PM~17312437
> *dis fukin guy
> boy wut kool aid you talkin bout
> am sippin da oils knowemsayin hahahahahahahahahaha
> ...


este way :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 26 2010, 10:50 PM~17312437
> *dis fukin guy
> boy wut kool aid you talkin bout
> am sippin da oils knowemsayin hahahahahahahahahaha
> ...


:wave: you should go to off topic noumtalbout


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17311251
> *only thing sic is racing to is white girls.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2010, 10:57 PM~17312550
> *este way :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Dec 8 2005, 05:33 PM~4365940
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 26 2010, 10:58 PM~17313414
> *2 PRIMERAS PIEZAS DEL FRAME  CADILLAC  CABRIOLET
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 27 2010, 02:22 AM~17314992
> *ONE MORE AND FINISH THE BELLY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 27 2010, 07:07 AM~17315564
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wusup H-town
fukin mando
did you work on your ride lastnight
am bout to go get a 13' and fukin put my new batteries in 
fuk it wus gud


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 27 2010, 09:11 AM~17317001
> *wusup H-town
> fukin mando
> did you work on your ride lastnight
> ...


cool


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

yezzir
anybody hit that southside smoke shop sundaynight


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

I still have the the 92 front clip wiith fenders (missing bumper) for sale 500


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 26 2010, 07:30 AM~17303558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US & UNIQUE CREATIONS ON SUNDAYS CARWASH .LATIN KUSTOMS,MANIACOS,H-TOWN MAJICOS,PLAYERS PARADISE,BAYTOWN 281 & EVERYBODY ELSE THAT SHOWED UP THE FAMILY APPRECIATES IT.THANKS FOR THE LOVE.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 26 2010, 10:50 PM~17312437
> *sum people win sum people loose
> 
> 
> ...


  that's tha jam


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2010, 07:10 AM~17315575
> *:uh:
> *











:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 27 2010, 01:28 PM~17318415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17318456
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 27 2010, 01:36 PM~17318484
> *
> *


 :naughty: cadillac looking good.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13624975
> *Your car was looking good homie
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS MY 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD WITCH I CALL TOUCH OF GREEN ITS ALMOST DONE LATIN KUSTOMS CAN'T WAIT 4 Y'ALL SHOW 4 THE FRIST TIME EVA IT WILL BE AT YALL'S SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

For everyone who has been asking about when our Wife Swap episode on ABC will air here ya go! Trevino's reppin the Lowriders!


05/21/10......

Herrington/Trevino

Episode 7 |
Season 6 
(2009-2010)
(Airdate May 21, 2010)

A mom from a conservative family of wholesome variety show performers trades places with a laid-back mother.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 27 2010, 02:26 PM~17318920
> *THIS IS MY 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD WITCH I CALL TOUCH OF GREEN ITS ALMOST DONE LATIN KUSTOMS CAN'T WAIT 4 Y'ALL SHOW 4 THE FRIST TIME EVA IT WILL BE AT YALL'S SHOW  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 27 2010, 03:07 PM~17319333
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:naughty:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Apr 27 2010, 10:24 AM~17317726
> *
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US & UNIQUE CREATIONS ON SUNDAYS CARWASH .LATIN KUSTOMS,MANIACOS,H-TOWN MAJICOS,PLAYERS PARADISE,BAYTOWN 281 & EVERYBODY ELSE THAT SHOWED UP THE FAMILY APPRECIATES IT.THANKS FOR THE LOVE.
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 27 2010, 12:26 PM~17318920
> *THIS IS MY 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD WITCH I CALL TOUCH OF GREEN ITS ALMOST DONE LATIN KUSTOMS CAN'T WAIT 4 Y'ALL SHOW 4 THE FRIST TIME EVA IT WILL BE AT YALL'S SHOW  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 27 2010, 06:17 PM~17321342
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 27 2010, 03:07 PM~17319333
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3KOa5IlWt0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 27 2010, 02:36 PM~17319025
> *For everyone who has been asking about when our Wife Swap episode on ABC will air here ya go! Trevino's reppin the Lowriders!
> 05/21/10......
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 27 2010, 12:49 PM~17318585
> *:naughty:  cadillac looking good.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 27 2010, 05:46 PM~17322146
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3KOa5IlWt0
> *


 :guns: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 28 2010, 07:08 AM~17327703
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Apr 27 2010, 11:49 AM~17318585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 28 2010, 09:34 AM~17328379
> *:yes:
> *


Saw bojoe's blue regal cruise down spencer for sale. Who bought it other than DEEZNUTZ?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2010, 09:11 AM~17328730
> *Saw bojoe's blue regal cruise down spencer for sale.  Who bought it other than DEEZNUTZ?
> *


 :dunno: :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 28 2010, 10:18 AM~17328794
> *:dunno:  :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2010, 08:11 AM~17328730
> *Saw bojoe's blue regal cruise down spencer for sale.  Who bought it other than DEEZNUTZ?
> *


Mosca


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 25 2010, 11:31 AM~17295676
> *oh yea?  on murphy road @ greenbriar....damn ******
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :run: on a front wheel drive


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2010, 02:37 PM~17331304
> *Mosca
> *


:0 

hitting streets soon? 



:biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 26 2010, 07:31 PM~17311053
> *WHAT they look like?, ...large pizza?
> *


thats fucked up. chipper


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 28 2010, 06:27 PM~17334681
> *thats fucked up. chipper
> 
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

HECHO EN MEXICO'S FLASHBACKS 
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2010, 09:42 PM~17335566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! thats right we are doing it again. The roswell super show june.19th. this show is a show that everyones going to be at. Special guest like Ron from Black Magic Hydraulics,Mando from Hi/Low Customs,Todd from Streetlife Customs will be in attendance, Along with myself! I will be filming this event and selling my latest DVD Vol.18! Dont miss one of the hottest show in new mexico with over 300+ Cars,Motorcycles,Bikes,Hot Rods,Truck/SUV'S. The show is a tribute to the man that started the Roswell super show Mr. Chris Otero who passed away in October. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me 480-307-5599 or Sabrina 575-627-7192 Thank you!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 28 2010, 02:37 PM~17331304
> *Mosca
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 29 2010, 04:51 AM~17338687
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody need a set of 6x9s???? Dam near new...I forgot I had em in da back of my lac....420 watts max...4ways...55 bux...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2010, 10:03 AM~17339510
> *Anybody need a set of 6x9s???? Dam near new...I forgot I had em in da back of my lac....420 watts max...4ways...55 bux...
> 
> 
> ...


you can get them for that much at the pulga. estas pendejo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2010, 08:03 AM~17339510
> *Anybody need a set of 6x9s???? Dam near new...I forgot I had em in da back of my lac....420 watts max...4ways...55 bux...
> 
> 
> ...


55 and u come with the jig and cut out rear deck and install with warranty for 2 ys and u got a deal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Johnny Lazo live on air @ Tejanohitsradio til 2pm (central time) Today - will be playing La mafia cd greatest hits at 11am follow by Fama in studio at 12pm then Marky lee 1pm. Tune in and enjoy.*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com 

(spam!)


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

looking for an adex, anyone have one for sale? hit me up... thanks


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 29 2010, 08:31 AM~17339739
> *you can get them for that much at the pulga.  estas pendejo
> *


 :uh: go buy em at the pulga then..


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

whatchu boys think bout this cat




shyt jammn well i think so 

wutup majicos


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

who has the hook up on inspection stickers ? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Apr 29 2010, 12:32 PM~17342011
> *who has the hook up on inspection stickers ? :biggrin:
> *


wat year car?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2010, 12:46 PM~17342172
> *wat year car?
> *


86 regal


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

once again....this beat wont eva get old.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Apr 29 2010, 01:25 PM~17342548
> *86 regal
> *


pm sent.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tnzgnawocgy/Scarface - Megamix.mp3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2010, 11:58 AM~17340645
> *:uh: go buy em at the pulga then..
> *


 :biggrin: the indios sell them very very cheap :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Apr 29 2010, 01:52 PM~17342242
> *ONE MORE CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK    :biggrin:
> 
> G BODY MOLDING A  ARMS
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

quote=AT1in2009,Apr 29 2010, 02:19 PM~17342500]
DO YOU NEED SLIP YOKE ALREADY :biggrin: 




































AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE 
[/quote]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 29 2010, 01:41 PM~17342664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint jammin solja boy jammin street military......


what u know about street military????? nomfodatalmbottt


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 29 2010, 12:30 PM~17341991
> *whatchu boys think bout this cat
> 
> 
> ...


all of his shit is jammin


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

shyt i like pharoah 6 foot giant album 
but dat boy gone 
herez sum of dat lil o 
from da west ...ive herd all kinds of haters hatin on dis boy
but shyt fukem


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

can't go wrong we dat pac either


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin: Baytown 281 familia 
Baytown s 1st hopper 
Recutt ( 2 late 2 hate) :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 29 2010, 06:30 PM~17344195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 29 2010, 05:30 PM~17344195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what it dew :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 29 2010, 04:30 PM~17344195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wonder if youll get a dwi for open container in da recut :0 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 29 2010, 04:30 PM~17344195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

now you ready


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2010, 05:17 PM~17343475
> *aint jammin solja boy jammin street military......
> what u know about street military????? nomfodatalmbottt
> *


MAN HOLD UP Y'ALL CAN'T FEEL THAT NO SAYIN ITS GOIN DOWN IN THIS MOTHAFUCKER


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 29 2010, 06:30 PM~17344195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 29 2010, 05:43 PM~17343743
> *all of his shit is jammin
> *


Yea I feel that dat brotha lynch hung he b putin it down sinch I could remember


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:wow: :cool home made

 just making another clean hopper


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 29 2010, 06:30 PM~17344195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


feelin corona theme. shoulda put "miles away from ordinary" on there.


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes+Apr 29 2010, 02:30 PM~17341991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fk all that. this is whats jammin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2010, 09:02 PM~17345673
> *fk all that. this is whats jammin'
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HMART1970, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, latinkustoms4ever

What up fools :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

chillin whats the deal


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 29 2010, 12:30 PM~17341991
> *whatchu boys think bout this cat
> 
> 
> ...



*all of Lynch's shit is tight as hell *


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Apr 29 2010, 06:30 PM~17344195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW WE ROLL. BAYTOWN 281 C.C AND SIDE JOB CUSTOMS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

CUSTOM PAINT. ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2010, 10:17 PM~17346543
> *CUSTOM PAINT. ALREADY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


crooked pinstripe to go with crooked shaved white walls.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2010, 10:17 PM~17346543
> *CUSTOM PAINT. ALREADY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those would look good on my car.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 29 2010, 10:37 PM~17346820
> *Those would look good on my car.
> *


hydros would look good on your car.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2010, 08:37 PM~17346819
> *crooked pinstripe to go with crooked shaved white walls.
> *


Crooked pinstripe mafia is no longer homie


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> uffin:


  





> quote=AT1in2009,Apr 29 2010, 02:19 PM~17342500]
> DO YOU NEED SLIP YOKE ALREADY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]   i need one!!!! :biggrin: 




> :biggrin: Baytown 281 familia
> Baytown s 1st hopper
> Recutt ( 2 late 2 hate) :biggrin:


  




> :wow: :cool home made
> 
> just making another clean hopper


  se mira chingon homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2010, 10:57 PM~17347140
> *Crooked pinstripe mafia is no longer homie
> *


pinstripe so crooked, you sure you aint the black micheal j fox?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2010, 09:15 PM~17347380
> *pinstripe so crooked, you sure you aint the black micheal j fox?
> *


Weak


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 30 2010, 12:28 AM~17348177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Something only a select few will ever get to see.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2010, 09:15 PM~17347380
> *pinstripe so crooked, you sure you aint the black micheal j fox?
> *


i say haterrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 29 2010, 09:04 PM~17346356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne i met the chick at the end of this video she works at the 
Treasures so hit it up haha damn! Latin Kustoms is killin boys 
fuk it ima have to hop the regal


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 30 2010, 12:14 AM~17348532
> *mayne i met the chick at the end of this video she works at the
> Treasures so hit it up haha damn! Latin Kustoms is killin boys
> fuk it ima have to hop the regal
> *


Appreciate that homie.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 30 2010, 01:13 AM~17348527
> *Something only a select few will ever get to see.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 30 2010, 01:54 AM~17348983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Apr 30 2010, 01:13 AM~17348527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2010, 07:43 PM~17345450
> *feelin corona theme.  shoulda put "miles away from ordinary" on there.
> 
> 
> ...



 true,true


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

>


   i need one!!!! :biggrin: 
 
 se mira chingon homie
[/quote]


 que oonda primo, aqui nomas,practicando con la airbrush..
call u alrato for some work i need


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 30 2010, 12:28 AM~17348177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

why doesnt the south side of houston have any ditches?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 30 2010, 01:05 PM~17351680
> *why doesnt the south side of houston have any ditches?
> *


because the communities were properly planned


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2010, 12:08 PM~17351698
> *because the communities were properly planned
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 30 2010, 01:42 PM~17351919
> *:uh:
> *


You don't see ditches in your front yard. :twak: 

oh btw:

D.J. Short Dog live on air tonight on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com dropping those old school hip hop/funk hits all night long. Post up your requests, dedications, shout outs, etc... and they'll be aired live tonight. Starts at 7pm central time.

spam!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Apr 28 2010, 10:08 PM~17335938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH!!! :biggrin: 

YOU SHOULD GET A SET UP FOR IT TOO AND WHITE 13s!

OH AND SOME S.O.S. PADS FOR THEM WHITEWALLS :happysad: :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2010, 01:40 PM~17352376
> *You don't see ditches in your front yard.  :twak:
> 
> oh btw:
> ...


 :buttkick: :rimshot:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 30 2010, 02:57 PM~17352496
> *HELL YEAH!!! :biggrin:
> 
> YOU SHOULD GET A SET UP FOR IT TOO AND WHITE 13s!
> ...


and a grille that isnt broken :rimshot:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 30 2010, 12:40 PM~17352376
> *
> oh btw:
> 
> ...



Some invited guests will be in the building!...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17351680
> *why doesnt the south side of houston have any ditches?
> *


my old hood had ditches and sidewalks nomsayn


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

U MEMBER


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 30 2010, 12:05 PM~17351680
> *why doesnt the south side of houston have any ditches?
> *


it does

as do certain areas north south east and west

when you get to civil engineering they will teach you all that


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 30 2010, 02:10 PM~17352620
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WE ARE THERE


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan (Apr 15, 2006)

COME CHECK OUT LIVING IT UP'S 
CHROME AND PAINT CAR AND BIKE SHOW
JUNE 6, 2010 DONT MISS OUT
LET THEM KNOW ABOUT THE CARSHOW
THERE WILL BE A HOPOFF, LIVE PERFORMANCE
RAFFLES GAMES BIKINI CONTEST AND MUCH MORE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

new pics for the bucket are up on projects section. go talk shit over there thank you


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 30 2010, 06:22 PM~17354100
> *it does
> 
> as do certain areas north south east and west
> ...


aww i see


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

H-TOWN MAJICOS 
NOT GIVIN A FUK 
SHOUT OUT TO THE DREAMERS


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> U MEMBER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 30 2010, 03:06 PM~17352590
> *and a grille that isnt broken :rimshot:
> *


 :0 I JUST NOTICED THAT


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey guy out there i got three use pumps for sale,ill have pic soon asking a bill each so all three would be 300


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

and u can call me at 832 396 4062


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Apr 26 2010, 07:05 PM~17310721
> *ANYONE NEED SOME LOWER TRAILING ARMS FOR A 64. I DON'T WANT TO SCRAP THEM.FREE FREE. JUST PICK THEM UP.
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 1 2010, 08:57 AM~17358933
> *hey guy out there i got three use pumps for sale,ill  have pic soon  asking  a bill each so all three would be 300
> *


lets see them..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 30 2010, 10:45 PM~17356646
> *H-TOWN MAJICOS
> NOT GIVIN A FUK
> SHOUT OUT TO THE DESERT DREAMERS??
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 1 2010, 08:57 AM~17358933
> *hey guy out there i got three use pumps for sale,ill  have pic soon  asking  a bill each so all three would be 300
> *


is that plumbed with dumps or just pumps


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 1 2010, 09:32 AM~17359140
> *DESERT DREAMERS??
> 
> :dunno:    :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :x:
> *



SUP HOMIE WHEN YAL GONNA BE HOME EVERY TIME JR. GOES OU THERE YAL ARE GON STILL GOT THE SKIRTS ILL BE TIED UP FOR THE NEXT 3 WKS WIT MY LAC :0 BUT ILL GET OUT THAT WAY ONE OF THESE WEEKENDS


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Apr 30 2010, 09:45 PM~17356646
> *H-TOWN MAJICOS
> NOT GIVIN A FUK
> SHOUT OUT TO THE DREAMERS
> *


u should keep smokin fool :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 1 2010, 08:35 AM~17358240
> *:0 I JUST NOTICED THAT
> *


:biggrin: that used to be my grille :happysad:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 1 2010, 11:15 AM~17359643
> *:biggrin:  that used to be my grille  :happysad:
> *


sup fool u goin 2 da picnic 2marrow


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 1 2010, 01:19 PM~17359660
> *sup fool u goin 2 da picnic 2marrow
> *


i cant :angry: i have to go put up some dry wall up


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 1 2010, 02:39 PM~17360362
> *SUPREME FANTASY  ONE MORE STEP  ENGINE  REBUILT IN CAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 1 2010, 04:32 PM~17360833
> *NEXT ADVANCE MAZDA  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 1 2010, 01:31 PM~17359727
> *i cant  :angry:  i have to go put up some dry wall up
> *


yeah..cause as tall as you are, your help comes in handy!

:roflmao: 





:rimshot:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 29 2010, 11:15 PM~17347380
> *pinstripe so crooked, you sure you aint the black micheal j fox?
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 1 2010, 06:33 PM~17361078
> *yeah..cause as tall as you are, your help comes in handy!
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


i understand it's supposed to be a joke and there is nothing wrong with that but some of the shit you say is plain stupid or dont make sense. perhaps you should think about what you say once in a while


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 1 2010, 06:45 PM~17361117
> *i understand it's supposed to be a joke and there is nothing wrong with that but some of the shit you say is plain stupid or dont make sense. perhaps you should think about what you say once in a while
> *


midget doing dry wall. makes no sense. i'm just sayin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe he meant baseboards?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2010, 07:04 PM~17361172
> *maybe he meant baseboards?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2010, 07:04 PM~17361172
> *maybe he meant baseboards?
> *


thats not drywall, thats molding. but yeah, he'd be perfect for that!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

full frame on the bumper big "I" 2010 look out :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cant let out all the secrets :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 79gp (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 30 2010, 01:10 PM~17352620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2010, 06:28 PM~17361549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: , NICE MOLDED FRAME


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2010, 08:30 PM~17361551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MAN THAT'S A CLEAN ASS IMPALA U GOT THERE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2010, 08:24 PM~17361525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2010, 08:28 PM~17361549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was it already off or did the man take it off?does that guy paint the belly?


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17362806
> *was it already off or did the man take it off?does that guy paint the belly?
> *


Frame....off....mijo....dats the light gray primered 1 u seen when u went wit me the other day......belly n all  babycrazy ain't bullshittin.... :0 :run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17362806
> *was it already off or did the man take it off?does that guy paint the belly?
> *


thats not my 62, i sold my 62 .


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2010, 10:45 AM~17359500
> *is that plumbed with dumps or just pumps
> *


one pump has two dumps and the other two pumps has one dump on each pump


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 2 2010, 10:38 AM~17364673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 real cru? lolo the clown? 


:wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 1 2010, 05:24 PM~17361525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
:0 :0  LOOKS GOOD!!


> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 1 2010, 05:34 PM~17361574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got for 300 a bill each


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

just call me at 832 396 4062


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

about to clean them up


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 2 2010, 02:44 AM~17363687
> *Frame....off....mijo....dats the light gray primered 1 u seen when u went wit me the other day......belly n all  babycrazy ain't bullshittin.... :0 :run:
> *


i know it is just asking if the painter took it off the frame himself


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 2 2010, 09:24 AM~17364935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PRICE


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 10:47 AM~17365440
> *GOOD PRICE
> *


pumps r sold yes pumps r sold


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 2 2010, 09:47 AM~17365440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are they sold?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 2 2010, 11:01 AM~17365494
> *pumps r sold yes pumps r sold
> *


someone got a good deal


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 2 2010, 01:01 PM~17365494
> *rollin z's
> *


 :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@May 2 2010, 12:01 PM~17365494
> *pumps r sold yes pumps r sold
> *


THANKS BRO NICE DOING BUISNESS WITH U AGAIN


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: mr cholo 713, chore1977

Q onda chore q rollo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 2 2010, 02:13 PM~17365921
> *:0
> *


thats bawla talk. you stick with your rusty supremes.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wutup majicos


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 2 2010, 01:52 PM~17366383
> *hope all ya assholes at the carshow are having a good time.
> am at the job i won't be on the streets for a min i got my lisence suspended so the only time you'll see me is late night 3inda moenin type shyt .. n heads up if u you see me move bitch get out da way..ha have a good day H-town hommies ...wutup majicos
> *


 :uh: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 05:49 PM~17366952
> *some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 05:49 PM~17366952
> *some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17366952
> *some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 I NEED THAT HOOK UP GUEY


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 04:49 PM~17366952
> *some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 04:49 PM~17366952
> *some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:wow: 

chuca's lac


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2010, 05:35 PM~17367508
> *:wow:
> 
> chuca's lac
> ...


must be really recent, seen the caddy last week rollin down the street


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2010, 06:35 PM~17367508
> *:wow:
> 
> chuca's lac
> ...


must be getting it ready for the art car parade :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 2 2010, 04:55 PM~17366677
> *:uh:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 07:57 PM~17367627
> *must be really recent, seen the caddy last week rollin down the street
> *


recent as of today still not done he said. :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 2 2010, 12:35 PM~17366052
> *THANKS BRO NICE DOING BUISNESS WITH U AGAIN
> *


its all good homie


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 04:49 PM~17366952
> *some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2010, 03:13 PM~17366220
> *thats bawla talk. you stick with your rusty supremes.
> *


so i guess you like wheels that leak and crack :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 2 2010, 05:35 PM~17367508
> *:wow:
> 
> chuca's lac
> ...


Puro purple haze


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 2 2010, 08:14 PM~17368759
> *so i guess you like wheels that leak and crack  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 2 2010, 10:16 PM~17368786
> *
> *


ill admit they look clean but too many people getting leaks and now a crack one


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 2 2010, 09:17 PM~17368795
> *ill admit they look clean but too many people getting leaks and now a crack one
> *



and rusted and ring on the hub coming off just to name a few defects....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 2 2010, 10:25 PM~17368882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 2 2010, 10:17 PM~17368795
> *ill admit they look clean but too many people getting leaks and now a crack one
> *


i don't know but i had a blow out on 45 doing 60mph and rim didn't have scratch on it.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKING 4 A PASSANGER TAILLIGHT 4 A MONTE CARLO LS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 2 2010, 08:17 PM~17368795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne....bad news bizniz...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 2 2010, 09:04 PM~17369270
> *Mayne....bad news bizniz...
> *


10-4 young one


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 2 2010, 04:10 PM~17367055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 2 2010, 11:22 PM~17369493
> *10-4 young one
> *



hey mailman, i got a package for you.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 2 2010, 09:22 PM~17369493
> *10-4 young one
> *


X61 .........


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 02:49 PM~17366952
> *some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRA CHINGON ESE JALE HOMIE!!!  WHEN U TOLD ME LAST WEEK THAT U WERE GONNA DO THAT I THOUGHT TO MY SELF THIS FOOL IS CRAZY, BUT U DID YOUR OLD RIMS TOO Y SE MIRABAN CON MADRE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 2 2010, 11:29 PM~17369605
> *hey mailman, i got a package for you.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 2 2010, 11:31 PM~17369633
> *SE MIRA CHINGON ESE JALE HOMIE!!!   WHEN U TOLD ME LAST WEEK THAT U WERE GONNA DO THAT I THOUGHT TO MY SELF THIS FOOL IS CRAZY, BUT U DID YOUR OLD RIMS TOO Y SE MIRABAN CON MADRE.... :biggrin:
> *


the rims from solar system :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 2 2010, 11:22 PM~17369493
> *10-4 young one
> *


don't you have to pick up canned goods this month to Stamp Out Hunger?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 2 2010, 10:29 PM~17369605
> *hey mailman, i got a package for you.
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 2 2010, 09:35 PM~17369679
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Uh oh....somebodys. a bit jealous :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 2 2010, 09:34 PM~17369670
> *the rims from solar system  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 2 2010, 09:31 PM~17369633
> *SE MIRA CHINGON ESE JALE HOMIE!!!   WHEN U TOLD ME LAST WEEK THAT U WERE GONNA DO THAT I THOUGHT TO MY SELF THIS FOOL IS CRAZY, BUT U DID YOUR OLD RIMS TOO Y SE MIRABAN CON MADRE.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, i have a lot of work to do :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:nicoderm:
HA!! NEW PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

WUTS THE DAMN DEAL MAJICOS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2010, 09:50 AM~17371778
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 3 2010, 11:29 AM~17372704
> *:uh:
> *


Texas Edition Chevy Escalade. :loco:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 2 2010, 09:56 PM~17369190
> *LOOKING 4 A PASSANGER TAILLIGHT 4 A MONTE CARLO LS
> *


i may have one...let me check when i get home
also throw me an offer for it.
you need it with housing (extension) or without?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 2 2010, 10:14 PM~17368759
> *so i guess you like wheels that leak and crack  :cheesy:
> *


I've had mine about a year and a half. The only problem I have is one valve stem leaks real slow, I put air in it about once a month. But thats just the vaalve stem nothing to do with the rims.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2010, 12:05 PM~17373097
> *Texas Edition Chevy Escalade.  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno: :tears: :guns: :buttkick: 
I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT EXPRESSION TO GIVE ON THAT ONE... :wow: 
THAT'S HOW TEXAS ROLLS! :uh:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 1 2010, 12:15 PM~17359643
> *:biggrin:  that used to be my grille  :happysad:
> *


DIDNT THINK YOU WOULD RECOGNIZE IT "CLEANED" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 3 2010, 02:40 PM~17374566
> *  :dunno:  :tears:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT EXPRESSION TO GIVE ON THAT ONE... :wow:
> THAT'S HOW TEXAS ROLLS! :uh:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 3 2010, 02:56 PM~17374740
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2010, 03:25 PM~17375028
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2010, 10:05 AM~17373097
> *Texas Edition Chevy Escalade.  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


que onda primo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 3 2010, 03:29 PM~17375066
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@May 3 2010, 02:50 PM~17374653
> *DIDNT THINK YOU WOULD RECOGNIZE IT "CLEANED"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 2 2010, 09:56 PM~17369190
> *LOOKING 4 A PASSANGER TAILLIGHT 4 A MONTE CARLO LS
> *











$40


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 3 2010, 10:05 AM~17373097
> *Texas Edition Chevy Escalade.  :loco:
> 
> 
> ...


ta bonito el yellowrado :biggrin: pinche spot my trokita a mile away :happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

nice lunch table :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 3 2010, 08:57 PM~17378801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: kids meal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 3 2010, 08:44 PM~17378627
> *ta bonito el yellowrado  :biggrin: pinche spot my trokita a mile away  :happysad:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 3 2010, 06:57 PM~17378801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A ESE way le vale moe :wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 3 2010, 07:53 PM~17379861
> *A ESE way le vale moe :wow:
> *


tu tocayo wey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 3 2010, 08:12 PM~17380191
> *tu tocayo wey
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 3 2010, 06:53 PM~17379861
> *A ESE way le vale moe :wow:
> *


QUE ROLLO BABY ROOSTER!!!! :biggrin: K DICE EL FRAME, YA LADRA?? PORQUE ESTA QUEDANDO PERRO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+May 3 2010, 06:57 PM~17378801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the words of tony....."pongalen condom" :0 :0 :sprint:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 3 2010, 07:54 PM~17380968
> *In the words of tony....."pongalen condom" :0 :0 :sprint:
> *


QUE ROLLO MI RAGALAC!!! :biggrin: WORD ON DA STREET IS U ABOUT TO HIT DA STREETS HARD...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

everyone knows the abuse i put my wheels through .......they held up no rust leaks or anything .....i've seen rusted daytons zeniths and china....i have never seen a cracked rim.....but then again if they were on anything other than a g-body thats your loss...a 155-80-13 is rated max load i think 500lbs give or take......wich means the rim isnt to far from that........but for sum reason they hold...but they arent suppose to....as far as the ring its held on by glue...its not welded or bolted to the wheel....wich means its not permanent might hold might not....leaky wheels...... none of the wheels are tested for leaks....they are asembled and shipped ....the only way you can be 100% shur that a rim dosent leak would be to mount a tire on the rim and roll around on it ....wich means u just paid full price for a now used set of rims.....you could always buy a set of chinas ....that way if ya have any problems it dosent hurt as bad cuz u didnt spend that much


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17378801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the deuce


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 3 2010, 08:56 PM~17381008
> *QUE ROLLO MI RAGALAC!!! :biggrin:  WORD ON DA STREET IS U ABOUT TO HIT DA STREETS HARD...
> *


Iono bout hittin da streets hard pero ya mero ya mero..got a couple lil things herre n there.and hopefully soon ill be dippin....

Que onda con el lincoln...wat u got up ur sleeve over there :0 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 3 2010, 11:03 PM~17381177
> *Iono bout hittin da streets hard pero ya mero ya mero..got a couple lil things herre n there.and hopefully soon ill be dippin....
> 
> Que onda con el lincoln...wat u got up ur sleeve over there :0 :0
> *


oh noooo u aint :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 3 2010, 09:05 PM~17381215
> *oh noooo u aint :biggrin:
> *


Yea...u right


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17366952
> *some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*Looks real good Boiler *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 3 2010, 08:03 PM~17381177
> *Iono bout hittin da streets hard pero ya mero ya mero..got a couple lil things herre n there.and hopefully soon ill be dippin....
> 
> Que onda con el lincoln...wat u got up ur sleeve over there :0 :0
> *


Do your thing homie! Da Lincoln is there
waitting on a new owner... Lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 3 2010, 09:57 PM~17381034
> *everyone knows the abuse i put my wheels through .......they held up no rust leaks or anything .....i've seen rusted daytons zeniths and china....i have never seen a cracked rim.....but then again if they were on anything other than a g-body thats your loss...a 155-80-13 is rated max load i think 500lbs give or take......wich means the rim isnt to far from that........but for sum reason they hold...but they arent suppose to....as far as the ring its held on by glue...its not welded or bolted to the wheel....wich means its not permanent might hold might not....leaky wheels...... none of the wheels are tested for leaks....they are asembled and shipped ....the only way you can be 100% shur that a rim dosent leak would be to mount a tire on the rim and roll around on it ....wich means u just paid full price for a now used set of rims.....you could always buy a set of chinas ....that way if ya have any problems it dosent hurt as bad cuz u didnt spend that much
> *


was told that the "glue" was supposed to hold regardless.....sounds like too many excuses to me....that's why I roll D's....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 4 2010, 12:15 AM~17382549
> *was told that the "glue" was supposed to hold regardless.....sounds like too many excuses to me....that's why I roll USED D's....
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 3 2010, 05:39 PM~17377162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE BRO CHECK UR PM N HIT ME UP


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

quote=AT1in2009,May 4 2010, 12:21 AM~17383099]
DO YOU NEED HARD LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE AND QUALITY WORK ALREADY    


























[/quote]


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 3 2010, 11:35 PM~17382750
> *
> *


i'd much rather have prestamped D's than new Z's....either way new or used they would outlast yours... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> quote=AT1in2009,May 4 2010, 12:21 AM~17383099]
> DO YOU NEED HARD LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE AND QUALITY WORK ALREADY


[/quote]


*NICE :0 *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 3 2010, 09:18 PM~17381506
> *Looks real good Boiler
> *


Thanks homie,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 4 2010, 02:15 AM~17383574
> *i'd much rather have prestamped D's than new Z's....either way new or used they would outlast yours... :biggrin:
> *


yeah, aight


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> quote=AT1in2009,May 4 2010, 12:21 AM~17383099]
> DO YOU NEED HARD LINES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS TOP OF THE LINE AND QUALITY WORK ALREADY


[/quote]


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone got any 13" spokes with tires up for sale.?? or anyone got any suggestions y my 14's rub on the rear of the inside of the quater panel?


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@May 4 2010, 09:03 AM~17385511
> *anyone got any 13" spokes with tires up for sale.??  or anyone got any suggestions y my 14's rub on the rear of the inside of the quater panel?
> *


I MIGHT HAVE A SET U STILL HAVE DA SAME NUM


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

IM LOOKING 4 SUM 14X6 0R 14X7 OLD SCHOOL CRAGARS IF ANYONE HAS SUM LAYING AROUND HIT ME UP


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea Joe .. still got the same number... should i go wit thinner tires?? I think when i hit that 3 it will definantly rub the wheels if not the tires in the rear..


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, BADBEN1983,* RA-RA* :uh: :wave:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 4 2010, 10:33 AM~17385732
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, BADBEN1983, RA-RA :uh:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP+May 4 2010, 10:33 AM~17385732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall missed some good food saturday night. we finished off over 70 pounds of crawfish.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mmmhmmmm good eating


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 11:38 AM~17386331
> *mmmhmmmm good eating
> *


Did you remember to get the food out of the car when you got home. We stayed out there until 4:00. :wow: Cops passed by 3 times but never stopped.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 09:38 AM~17386331
> *mmmhmmmm good eating
> *


You gonna be at the shop next weekend. If so imma swing buy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+May 4 2010, 09:40 AM~17386363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call 1st


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 09:53 AM~17386504
> *yea.. she was mad.. said i should of brought her more.. but it was good.. car wasnt stinky..
> 
> damn rugrats were gettin on my nerves..
> ...


Fa shooo


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 11:53 AM~17386504
> *yea.. she was mad.. said i should of brought her more.. but it was good.. car wasnt stinky..
> 
> damn rugrats were gettin on my nerves..
> ...


I know those little fuckers get rowdy when they all get together.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 4 2010, 09:56 AM~17386538
> *I know those little fuckers get rowdy when they all get together.
> *


mmmhmmmmmm


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 11:38 AM~17386331
> *mmmhmmmm good eating
> *


YOU NEED TO STOP IT, YOU MAKING IT EAZY FOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 12:08 PM~17386667
> *mmmhmmmmmm
> *


HERE YOU GO AGAIN! :wow:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 4 2010, 11:37 AM~17386312
> *Yall missed some good food saturday night. we finished off over 70 pounds of crawfish.
> *


man bro i forgot all about it!!!! shit i was looking forward to it too... :tears:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 4 2010, 11:40 AM~17386363
> *Did you remember to get the food out of the car when you got home. We stayed out there until 4:00.  :wow:  Cops passed by 3 times but never stopped.
> *


its cause you are white they dont mess with da white folks....pinche ******!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+May 4 2010, 10:15 AM~17386731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah,,, im hungry for it..































































*nooooo hommmoooooooo !!!!!*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 12:25 PM~17386808
> *hahah,,, im hungry for it..
> 
> *


 :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :uh: :wow: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 4 2010, 10:29 AM~17386866
> *:uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :wow:  :uh:  :wow: :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


haha funny guy


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 4 2010, 12:38 PM~17386978
> *haha funny guy
> *


a bro! you wrote it i was just sayin....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 4 2010, 10:42 AM~17387025
> *a bro! you wrote it i was just sayin....
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17366952
> *some trailing arms im working on , i know the engraving is a lil crooked, but we all start somewhere :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SOME GOOD WORK.. YOU GONNA HOOK A ***** UP ON MY BULLET PROOF A-ARMS???


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Wassup people?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 4 2010, 12:15 AM~17382549
> *was told that the "glue" was supposed to hold regardless.....sounds like too many excuses to me....that's why I roll D's....
> *


your right ......thats to many excuses....but they r facts.....now that they make 72 spoke chinas gonna be hard to tell your prestamps apart.........problems or not that zenith spinner and ring on the hub can't be denied ......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

sneek peak from sat photo shoot....(un-edited)


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2010, 04:06 PM~17388810
> *sneek peak from sat photo shoot....(un-edited)
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 4 2010, 02:06 PM~17388809
> *your right ......thats to many excuses....but they r facts.....now that they make 72 spoke chinas gonna be hard to tell your prestamps apart.........problems or not that zenith spinner and ring on the hub can't be denied ......
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2010, 04:06 PM~17388810
> *sneek peak from sat photo shoot....(un-edited)
> 
> 
> ...


esta bien buenas las airbags. :cheesy:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2010, 02:06 PM~17388810
> *sneek peak from sat photo shoot....(un-edited)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

3 Members: The Truth, Rivis~N~Lacs, ChocolateThriller

wasup homie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 4 2010, 05:22 PM~17389512
> *3 Members: The Truth, Rivis~N~Lacs, ChocolateThriller
> 
> wasup homie
> *



wus the damn deal foolio :biggrin: 

i seen hugo on the page before bein vaguely gay again......now we know where it comes from :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+May 4 2010, 12:15 PM~17386731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see thats what i'm talkin bout :ugh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 4 2010, 03:23 PM~17389528
> *wus the damn deal foolio :biggrin:
> 
> i seen hugo on the page before bein vaguely gay again......now we know where it comes from :0
> *


yea :twak: u goin to the show sat?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

The Truth, cadilolo13, ChocolateThriller, Lord Goofy

whats up goofy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 4 2010, 05:26 PM~17389550
> *yea  :twak:  u goin to the show sat?
> *



yessir :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 4 2010, 01:20 PM~17388438
> *THATS SOME GOOD WORK.. YOU GONNA HOOK A ***** UP ON MY BULLET PROOF A-ARMS???
> *


thanks homie, gettin better now, and u already know imma hook it up


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2010, 04:06 PM~17388810
> *sneek peak from sat photo shoot....(un-edited)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE COUPE


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

cars look good D.D. fine mamas 2

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 4 2010, 03:27 PM~17389559
> *The Truth, cadilolo13, ChocolateThriller, Lord Goofy
> 
> whats up goofy
> *


Wut up bro....


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

HOPPER..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 2 2010, 09:29 PM~17369605
> *hey mailman, i got a package for you.
> *


*i had some R-12 for that old ass car, but slick used it all* :angry: u were soppose to save me some!!!now you are gonna get the banana tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Just a few details for the show this Saturday...


There will be a total of 9 classes with 1st and 2nd place only, and the best of Awards. 

The Hotrods/Muscle cars have there own seperate classes. 

Regardless if you win or not EVERYONE who enters will recieve their tour points. This is our 1st year teaming up so if all goes well each year it can only get better. Trophies will be given out at about 3pm(this is the norm for these type of shows) So please get there early.. 

Note: No support cars can come past the main entrance. 
Anyone helping you set up will have to pay at the main entrance or they will not be allowed in. 13 and under are free. Spectators $5

Thanks and hope to see everyone there... 

Sorry no hop this year


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 4 2010, 10:49 PM~17393218
> *Just a few details for the show this Saturday...
> There will be a total of 9 classes with 1st and 2nd place only, and the best of Awards.
> 
> ...


ha no buckets at this show!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 4 2010, 08:42 PM~17393092
> *i had some R-12 for that old ass car, but slick used it all :angry:  u were soppose to save me some!!!now you are gonna get the banana tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


Ummm....y'all know they still sell dat shit right? Ain't like its extinct or something..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2010, 11:09 PM~17393573
> *Ummm....y'all know they still sell dat shit right? Ain't like its extinct or something..
> *


i need my a/c fixed..fucken hot and 5 o'clock traffic doesnt make it better


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2010, 11:09 PM~17393573
> *Ummm....y'all know they still sell dat shit right? Ain't like its extinct or something..
> *


autozone all day. right on a rack when you walk in.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 4 2010, 11:10 PM~17393606
> *i need my a/c fixed..fucken hot and 5 o'clock traffic doesnt make it better
> *


you mean the a/c in your big body mini cooper is out? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2010, 11:12 PM~17393637
> *you mean the a/c in your big body mini cooper is out?  :uh:
> *


like i said before some of the shit you say is plain stupid :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 4 2010, 09:10 PM~17393606
> *i need my a/c fixed..fucken hot and 5 o'clock traffic doesnt make it better
> *


U know were I'm located....ill take care of ya...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 4 2010, 11:14 PM~17393654
> *like i said before some of the shit you say is plain stupid  :uh:
> *


well fuck you and your mini cooper little bitch


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2010, 11:16 PM~17393665
> *U know were I'm located....ill take care of ya...
> *


  ill go when ever i get a chance


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 4 2010, 11:16 PM~17393665
> *U know were I'm located....ill take care of ya...
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2010, 11:17 PM~17393675
> *well fuck you and your mini cooper little bitch
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 4 2010, 10:18 PM~17393692
> *UN RINCONCITO EN EL CIELO ..............  AT1 RADICAL HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> ill go when ever i get a chance
> [:/quote]


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 4 2010, 03:06 PM~17388809
> *your right ......thats to many excuses....but they r facts.....now that they make 72 spoke chinas gonna be hard to tell your prestamps apart.........problems or not that zenith spinner and ring on the hub can't be denied ......
> *



Can you tell the difference in the cross laced china's and Z's with no ring or how a real Dayton looks? To each his own....I'm just speaking on what I saw when we got the wheels out the box....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 4 2010, 08:21 PM~17393742
> *
> *


k rollo loco!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 4 2010, 10:50 PM~17395087
> *k rollo loco!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

sat in a closet for a few months....









sat in a garage for a few yrs

:dunno: :dunno: 

3 days cleaning them, rust ate through some of the gold on hub and got under the chrome on the dish....cleaned up decent, but one has leaking spokes....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 4 2010, 09:52 PM~17395112
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO MY LOWRIDER PEEPS


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@May 5 2010, 07:30 AM~17396994
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO MY LOWRIDER PEEPS
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Feliz Cinco De Mayo'nesa


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2010, 10:29 AM~17398362
> *Feliz Cinco De Mayo'nesa
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO :guns:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@May 4 2010, 08:03 PM~17392381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 520s? IM building a new one...but engraved


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 4 2010, 08:58 PM~17393401
> *ha  no buckets at this show!!
> *


people dnt wana see ragidy hoppers :biggrin: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 5 2010, 11:39 AM~17398462
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2010, 01:01 AM~17395234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Come on man...a few months in a closet and they rusted like that...that must have been one leaky ass closet..or u already forgot u told me this story already..looks like a poorly mantained wheel...eveyone knows u have to baby gold...so I'm shur what u meant to say is those wheels sat in the rain and weather and where not taken care of....that's what gold looks like if u don't clean it and leave it in tha wheather..."A FEW MONTHS IN THA CLOSET" I know zenith has quality issues but damn homie mabey after u took them off they where in tha closet for a few months...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2010, 01:40 PM~17400030
> *Come on man...a few months in a closet and they rusted like that...that must have been one leaky ass closet..or u already forgot u told me this story already..looks like a poorly mantained wheel...eveyone knows u have to baby gold...so I'm shur what u meant to say is those wheels sat in the rain and weather and where not taken care of....that's what gold looks like if u don't clean it and leave it in tha wheather..."A FEW MONTHS IN THA CLOSET" I know zenith has quality issues but damn homie mabey after u took them off they where in tha closet for a few months...
> *



i got em from the dude that sold the monte to boiler....him and his dad said they were inside. what i said to you was they looked more like they sat outside than in a closet because of the condition. i guess he should have got them powdercoated or painted instead of gold huh...hahaha...you only have to baby gold if it's china... you saw where my car sat and how my rims looked....I'll stick with my used D's which still cost almost as much as some new Z's....ever wonder why?.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 5 2010, 01:29 PM~17400440
> *
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 5 2010, 03:29 PM~17400440
> *
> *


Sup homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2010, 01:27 PM~17400420
> *i got em from the dude that sold the monte to boiler....him and his dad said they were inside. what i said to you was they looked more like they sat outside than in a closet because of the condition. i guess he should have got them powdercoated or painted instead of gold huh...hahaha...you only have to baby gold if it's china... you saw where my car sat and how my rims looked....I'll stick with my used D's which still cost almost as much as some new Z's....ever wonder why?.... :biggrin:
> *


the car was always garage when it had them....
im sure they kept them rims inside after they sold the car


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 5 2010, 03:11 PM~17400829
> *the car was always garage when it had them....
> im sure they kept them rims inside after they sold the car
> *


que onda homie....no te metas, te van a nalgiar o darte menos pulgadas....NO ****.....hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2010, 01:40 PM~17400030
> *Come on man...a few months in a closet and they rusted like that...that must have been one leaky ass closet..or u already forgot u told me this story already..looks like a poorly mantained wheel...eveyone knows u have to baby gold...so I'm shur what u meant to say is those wheels sat in the rain and weather and where not taken care of....that's what gold looks like if u don't clean it and leave it in tha wheather..."A FEW MONTHS IN THA CLOSET" I know zenith has quality issues but damn homie mabey after u took them off they where in tha closet for a few months...
> *


and don't get me wrong homie....i'm sure there are plenty of sets with nothing wrong with them, i'm just speaking on the one's i've had experience with....


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKING FOR 4 KNOCK OFF ADAPTERS 5X4 FOR A DODGE DART N DO THEY EVEN MAKE THEM


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2010, 02:16 PM~17400876
> *que onda homie....no te metas, te van a nalgiar o darte menos pulgadas....NO ****.....hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 5 2010, 04:43 PM~17401148
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2010, 03:27 PM~17400420
> *i got em from the dude that sold the monte to boiler....him and his dad said they were inside. what i said to you was they looked more like they sat outside than in a closet because of the condition. i guess he should have got them powdercoated or painted instead of gold huh...hahaha...you only have to baby gold if it's china... you saw where my car sat and how my rims looked....I'll stick with my used D's which still cost almost as much as some new Z's....ever wonder why?.... :biggrin:
> *


A set of used daytons are what 700 tops correct me if I'm wrong but dosent a set of used zeniths go for that much also....so no I don't ever wonder why.....cuz I know that its only worth what another mans willin to give up for them ....and I still say them rims were in the weather...that "we had them in tha closet" story sounds a lot like the"old lady use to own it" one....I had a set of 72 spoke daytons gold centers I left them in th weather and the hub pitted and rusted just like those....and I'm just sayin if they were in tha closet how did the rust form...don't u need moister...u can't expect anyone to belive that...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2010, 04:16 PM~17400876
> *que onda homie....no te metas, te van a nalgiar o darte menos pulgadas....NO ****.....hahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: when u stick they take them away anyways....no dissin im just sayin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2010, 02:40 PM~17400030
> *Come on man...a few months in a closet and they rusted like that...that must have been one leaky ass closet..or u already forgot u told me this story already..looks like a poorly mantained wheel...eveyone knows u have to baby gold...so I'm shur what u meant to say is those wheels sat in the rain and weather and where not taken care of....that's what gold looks like if u don't clean it and leave it in tha wheather..."A FEW MONTHS IN THA CLOSET" I know zenith has quality issues but damn homie mabey after u took them off they where in tha closet for a few months...
> *





> _Originally posted by mac2lac+May 5 2010, 03:27 PM~17400420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my Z's sat in grandmas driveway for months. even got installed in the rain (ask downey lol).. still not a bit of rust on em.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 5 2010, 12:01 AM~17395234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ds before Zs anyday, tu sabes


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THA RING IS KING


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2010, 06:44 PM~17403388
> *THA RING IS KING
> *


dnt foget tha locking spinners


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2010, 08:44 PM~17403388
> *THA RING IS KING
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 5 2010, 08:48 PM~17403425
> *dnt foget tha locking spinners
> 
> 
> ...


THEY KNOW....not to mention the super swept three prongs I hate so much


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2010, 06:44 PM~17403388
> *THA RING IS KING
> *


ION GIVA FUCK IF I GOTTA PUT AIR IN THESE HOES EVERY DAY IN DA MORNING.....THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE.....THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE *****....THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE NIGGAAAAAA......:run: :run: :boink:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2010, 08:56 PM~17403517
> *ION GIVA FUCK IF I GOTTA PUT AIR IN THESE HOES EVERY DAY IN DA MORNING.....THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE.....THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE *****....THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE NIGGAAAAAA......:run: :run: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2010, 06:55 PM~17403510
> *THEY KNOW....not to mention the super swept three prongs I hate so much
> *


:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2010, 07:02 PM~17403569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I woulda waited...I like that ring 3457689x better.....:angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the real question is who had zeniths before layitlow...i know hambone and bruce had a set of center gold engraved ones......stafford tx in the house :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 09:12 PM~17403675
> *the real question is who had zeniths before layitlow...i know hambone and bruce had a set of center gold engraved ones......stafford tx in the house  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2010, 09:07 PM~17403623
> *I wish I woulda waited...I like that ring 3457689x better.....:angry:
> *


ring with serial # mayne 

shits on people who THINK/claim they have hand-me-down pre-stamped daytons.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 5 2010, 06:55 PM~17403510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean like this


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

magnolias finest's egiptian gold, actually them wheels still showing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17403701
> *you mean like this
> 
> 
> ...


still don't like em


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17403701
> *you mean like this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2010, 07:15 PM~17403698
> *ring with serial #  mayne
> 
> shits on people who THINK/claim  they have hand-me-down pre-stamped daytons.
> *


2001 my nigg


















ring hub aint nothin new...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 07:12 PM~17403675
> *the real question is who had zeniths before layitlow...i know hambone and bruce had a set of center gold engraved ones......stafford tx in the house  :biggrin:
> *


The real questions is.......WHO DA FUCK ASKED FOR UR INPUT???? :run: :boink:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2010, 07:07 PM~17403623
> *I wish I woulda waited...I like that ring 3457689x better.....:angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2010, 07:19 PM~17403738
> *The real questions is.......WHO DA FUCK ASKED FOR UR INPUT???? :run: :boink:
> *


rollin zs when u were in 8th grade son


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 5 2010, 09:19 PM~17403737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2010, 07:15 PM~17403698
> *ring with serial #  mayne
> 
> shits on people who THINK/claim  they have hand-me-down pre-stamped daytons.
> *


hand me downs, had some of them too


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

where mac2lac at? 


probably cleaning up his used d's to take better pics. 

:rimshot:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2010, 07:22 PM~17403764
> *that the sixfo you used sticker pinstripe on?  see it on quarters.  autozone bawlin'  mayne. lol
> :0
> *


naw big player, nuclear stripped it.....now u wannt talk about sticker pinstripe lets talk about the LS i bought from you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 07:22 PM~17403763
> *rollin zs when u were in 8th grade son
> *


9th grade :uh: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 09:23 PM~17403784
> *hand me downs, had some of them too
> 
> 
> ...


thats cause you a bawla with xray $


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 5 2010, 07:22 PM~17403764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drama: uh oh...u 2 ladies get a room.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 09:24 PM~17403796
> *naw big player, nuclear stripped it.....now u wannt talk about sticker pinstripe lets talk about the LS i bought from you
> *


it wasn't pinstripe it was chrome.  

didnt even put it on right had extra material having off by mirror. :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2010, 07:24 PM~17403808
> *thats cause you a bawla with xray $
> *


might be forced to resign :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 07:28 PM~17403843
> *might be forced to resign  :happysad:
> *


We need somebody to sweep da shop n clean my tools.....u need a job????? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 5 2010, 07:18 PM~17403731
> *
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 09:28 PM~17403843
> *might be forced to resign  :happysad:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 07:22 PM~17403763
> *rollin zs when u were in 8th grade son
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 5 2010, 10:20 PM~17404432
> *:0
> *



:wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 08:24 PM~17404478
> *:wave:
> *


what up drop top pat!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

3 Members: The Truth, RA-RA, Rivis~N~Lacs

what up brotha


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 5 2010, 08:16 PM~17403706
> *magnolias finest's  egiptian gold, actually them wheels still showing
> *


:yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 10:52 PM~17404810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 10:52 PM~17404810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 08:52 PM~17404810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin show off!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 5 2010, 10:59 PM~17404923
> *fuckin show off!!!  :biggrin:
> *



nah, showin off would be both.....nevermind :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 09:05 PM~17405012
> *nah, showin off would be both.....nevermind :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 5 2010, 10:52 PM~17404810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the wife rollin clean


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 5 2010, 11:07 PM~17405040
> *the wife rollin clean
> *



yessir :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

quote=AT1in2009,May 5 2010, 09:37 PM~17404630]
MANDO 66 IMPALA SS FULL RESTAURATION   :wow: :wow: 













































AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP TOP OF THE LINE  
[/quote]


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 5 2010, 09:07 PM~17405040
> *the wife rollin clean
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 5 2010, 09:54 PM~17404863
> *PISTOLEROS HARD LINES IN BAGSSSSSSS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 5 2010, 11:13 PM~17405144
> *
> MANDO 66 IMPALA SS FULL  RESTAURATION     :wow:  :wow:
> 
> ...


don't look like 66 impala ss taillights. but what do i know


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 5 2010, 10:10 PM~17405099
> *NEW PROJECT COMING STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 5 2010, 10:28 PM~17405338
> *EL EMPLEADO DEL MES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow:



















































































:run: :run: :x:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 5 2010, 04:28 PM~17401622
> *A set of used daytons are what 700 tops correct me if I'm wrong but dosent a set of used zeniths go for that much also....so no I don't ever wonder why.....cuz I know that its only worth what another mans willin to give up for them ....and I still say them rims were in the weather...that "we had them in tha closet" story sounds a lot like the"old lady use to own it" one....I had a set of 72 spoke daytons gold centers I left them in th weather and the hub pitted and rusted just like those....and I'm just sayin if they were in tha closet how did the rust form...don't u need moister...u can't expect anyone to belive that...
> *


i got those Z's for way less if you really want to know....maybe you might just have to ask him....i don't live with him so all i can say is what i was told....i agree they looked like they were outside, but still shouldn't look that shitty....i've got daytons in my fkn washroom with no rust and they have been there since 2001....


> _Originally posted by slo+May 5 2010, 07:15 PM~17403170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you buy a set of Z's living in your nana's house and you think you did something big....bitch i remember when you got fked by Latin on the china's he got from Liv4lacs and didn't even know what side they went on and you want to talk about hand me downs.....hahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 08:45 AM~17407679
> *you buy a set of Z's living in your nana's house and you think you did something big....bitch i remember when you got the china's from Liv4lacs and didn't even know what side they went on.....hahaha
> *


:ugh: he got them from me, i got them from liv4lacs. :biggrin: 

got some sentimental value $ on them and a set of new chinas also. :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2010, 07:46 AM~17407688
> *:ugh:  he got them from me, i got them from liv4lacs.  :biggrin:
> 
> got some sentimental value $ on them and a set of new chinas also.  :cheesy:
> *


let me fix it.....
hahahaha....cojiendo el sin pescueso......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 08:45 AM~17407679
> *i got those Z's for way less if you really want to know....maybe you might just have to ask him....i don't live with him so all i can say is what i was told....i agree they looked like they were outside, but still shouldn't look that shitty....i've got daytons in my fkn washroom with no rust and they have been there since 2001....
> yes sir!!
> i wonder where the serial number idea came from...hhhmmmm
> ...


 :ugh: you forgot the nails in the tires. :ugh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2010, 07:52 AM~17407725
> *:ugh: you forgot the nails in the tires.  :ugh:
> *


i did....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 08:45 AM~17407679
> *you buy a set of Z's living in your nana's house and you think you did something big....bitch i remember when you got fked by Latin on the china's he got from Liv4lacs and didn't even know what side they went on and you want to talk about hand me downs.....hahaha
> *


:0 struck a nerve i guess.


either way ***** buys 1 set of used daytons and buncha of dayton junk and acts like he's the licensed dealer for all bryan/college station. 

:loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2010, 08:11 AM~17407835
> *:0  struck a nerve i guess.
> either way ***** buys 1 set of used daytons and buncha of dayton junk and acts like he's the licensed dealer for all bryan/college station.
> 
> ...



***** please...takes way more than you flappin your lips to get to me...haha...

yeah dayton junk.... :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 5 2010, 10:34 PM~17404581
> *3 Members: The Truth, RA-RA, Rivis~N~Lacs
> 
> what up brotha
> *


whats up bro! car looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 08:45 AM~17407679
> *i got those Z's for way less if you really want to know....maybe you might just have to ask him....i don't live with him so all i can say is what i was told....i agree they looked like they were outside, but still shouldn't look that shitty....i've got daytons in my fkn washroom with no rust and they have been there since 2001....
> *


I'm shur u got them wheels for way cheaper then 700 u a damn fool if u didn't for the condition they r in.....I would like to see more pics of the wheels is the hub the only Rusted part.... more pics pleaze


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

went from battle of hoppers to battle of rims. :loco:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2010, 09:36 AM~17408377
> *I'm shur u got them wheels for way cheaper then 700 u a damn fool if u didn't for the condition they r in.....I would like to see more pics of the wheels is the hub the only Rusted part.... more pics pleaze
> *



i sold them a while back....so i can't take pics....the hub was the worst part. there were some rusted nipples, and chrome lifting on the dish. looked like damn snakes under the chrome...haha...

you know i'm going to see if i can get a pic of my homie's wheels that he bought brand new and rust up if it rains and he doesn't wash them off within a week....he spent a grip buying 5 rims, triple gold and 4 show hubs....

one problem i saw with the rings is that water gets trapped behind them when you wash them....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2010, 09:40 AM~17408403
> *went from battle of hoppers to battle of rims.  :loco:
> *


don't start mr used dayton click member....hahaha


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 6 2010, 01:41 AM~17406473
> *:wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: MAN HOLD UP THIS 61 IS HOLDIN SAME CAR THAT'S 4 SALE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 09:19 PM~17403737
> *2001 my nigg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 09:22 AM~17407888
> ****** please...takes way more than you flappin your lips to get to me...haha...
> 
> yeah dayton junk.... :uh:
> *


Didn't you pay $1400 for blue spoke 20" chinas? just sayin'


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2010, 10:41 AM~17408900
> *Didn't you pay $1400 for blue spoke 20" chinas?   just sayin'
> *


got your info fked up chubb rock.....never had 20" china's.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2010, 07:11 AM~17407835
> *:0  struck a nerve i guess.
> either way ***** buys 1 set of used daytons and buncha of dayton junk and acts like he's the licensed dealer for all bryan/college station.
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 11:59 AM~17409041
> *got your info fked up chubb rock.....never had 20" china's.....
> *


You had blue spoke 20's on lac you wrecked but I'll let you pretend you didn't


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 11:06 AM~17408602
> *don't start mr used dayton click member....hahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2010, 11:52 AM~17409466
> *You had blue spoke 20's on lac you wrecked but I'll let you pretend you didn't
> *


 :uh: again...get your info straight...they were 22's and sold them long time ago....

i know you ain't talkin shit about me buying triple gold, powder coated 22's and you drove cross country for a piece of shit fake impala....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 10:59 AM~17409520
> *:uh: again...get your info straight...they were 22's and sold them long time ago....
> 
> i know you ain't talkin shit about me buying triple gold, powder coated 22's and you drove cross country for a piece of shit fake impala....
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 6 2010, 01:33 PM~17409735
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 5 2010, 11:41 PM~17406473
> *:wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


wonder how that would look in the lac..all blacked out like that.... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 12:59 PM~17409520
> *:uh: again...get your info straight...they were 22's and sold them long time ago....
> 
> i know you ain't talkin shit about me buying triple gold, powder coated 22's and you drove cross country for a piece of shit fake impala....
> *


Oh my bad 22's guess that made those China's worth $1400 lol


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 6 2010, 01:30 PM~17410221
> *Oh my bad 22's guess that made those China's worth $1400 lol
> *



you know you really make yourself look stupid sometimes.....I bought those wheels 7 yrs ago and 22's were expensive, gold, powdercoated spokes, and tires....guess I should have moved in with my nana to come up like you did.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 6 2010, 12:04 PM~17409971
> *wonder how that would look in the lac..all blacked out like that.... :cheesy:
> *


  ill find out soon :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 6 2010, 01:04 PM~17409971
> *wonder how that would look in the lac..all blacked out like that.... :cheesy:
> *



would look sick homie....you should do it....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2010, 12:56 PM~17409492
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up Dj Latin.... uffin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 02:37 PM~17410289
> *you know you really make yourself look stupid sometimes.....I bought those wheels 7 yrs ago and 22's were expensive, gold, powdercoated spokes, and tires....guess I should have moved in with my nana to come up like you did.... :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 6 2010, 03:39 PM~17410830
> *what up Dj Latin.... uffin:
> *


en el jale working nonstop. need a vacation soon.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 12:45 PM~17410360
> *would look sick homie....you should do it....
> *


thats next..forsure ...but i need to stack my paper i need to get my setup installed first


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 6 2010, 12:40 PM~17410313
> * ill find out soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 bawla


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2010, 03:55 PM~17410935
> *en el jale working nonstop.  need a vacation soon.
> *


shit bro i feel you on that one i ready for a good vacation not no weekend shit like a week or two
:biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 6 2010, 04:14 PM~17411059
> *thats next..forsure ...but i need to stack my paper i need to get my setup installed first
> *



sale some of the J's and you will have the money quick!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 6 2010, 04:16 PM~17411074
> *shit bro i feel you on that one i ready for a good vacation not no weekend shit like a week or two
> :biggrin:
> *


wish i could do that man, i'm on call 24/7 for this engineering company.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 6 2010, 04:43 PM~17411253
> *wish i could do that man, i'm on call 24/7 for this engineering company.
> *


watcha *mas chingon*! ENGINEERING COMPANY! shit bro you might be on vacation right now.. :wow:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Got a friend looking for a 13" fat white wall 5:20 tire? He just needs one...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 6 2010, 04:55 PM~17411372
> *watcha mas chingon! ENGINEERING COMPANY! shit bro you might be on vacation right now.. :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 12:59 PM~17409520
> *:uh: again...get your info straight...they were 22's and sold them long time ago....
> 
> i know you ain't talkin shit about me buying triple gold, powder coated 22's and you drove cross country for a piece of shit fake impala....
> *


Oh my bad 22's guess that made those China's worth $1400 lol


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

looking for a rear bumper for a 90 caddy brougham.even a 80-92 will work.i know there different but just tryn to get it streetable.thanks rear wheel drive


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Fuck yalls fingerprint graphics....we got footprint graphics!!!! :run:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 6 2010, 02:20 PM~17411104
> *sale some of the J's and you will have the money quick!!!!
> 
> *


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@May 6 2010, 07:04 PM~17412354
> *looking for a rear bumper for a 90 caddy brougham.even a 80-92 will work.i know there different but just tryn to get it streetable.thanks rear wheel drive
> *


hit up chevylo97, he got some caddy parts right now


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 6 2010, 07:10 PM~17412399
> *Fuck yalls fingerprint graphics....we got footprint graphics!!!! :run:
> 
> 
> ...


steppin up the game


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 5 2010, 02:09 PM~17400814
> *Sup homie
> *


que onda guey???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 6 2010, 05:10 PM~17412399
> *Fuck yalls fingerprint graphics....we got footprint graphics!!!! :run:
> 
> 
> ...


at least ur smart enough to mask the shit off.. over sprays a bitch...
shut up devious.. :rimshot:

looks good tho.. details


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 6 2010, 04:20 PM~17411589
> *Got a friend looking for a 13" fat white wall 5:20 tire? He just needs one...
> *


might have a used one


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 09:38 PM~17413737
> *at least ur smart enough to mask the shit off.. over sprays a bitch...
> shut up devious.. :rimshot:
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 09:46 PM~17413853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the color.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2010, 07:46 PM~17413853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me likes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW GOOD SHOP ON SW SIDE OF TOWN THAT DOES GOOD RADIATOR WORK ??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 6 2010, 11:05 PM~17415486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :wow:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 6 2010, 10:36 PM~17414419
> *ANYONE KNOW GOOD SHOP ON SW SIDE OF TOWN THAT DOES GOOD RADIATOR WORK ??
> *


Not SW but SE my dad has a shop..30+years, 7015 long drive 77087..worth the drive :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 6 2010, 08:36 PM~17414419
> *ANYONE KNOW GOOD SHOP ON SW SIDE OF TOWN THAT DOES GOOD RADIATOR WORK ??
> *


Tell ur boy wit da black f150 wit lambo doors on it to. Holla at me.....we got a radiator shop dats good n cheap...I gotcha


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 6 2010, 10:45 PM~17415898
> *Tell ur boy wit da black f150 wit lambo doors on it to. Holla at me.....we got a radiator shop dats good n cheap...I gotcha
> *



:biggrin: COO COO WHERES DA SHOP AT IMMA SWANG THROUGH AND DONT KNOW ANYONE WIT F150 AND LAMBO DOORS :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 6 2010, 11:02 PM~17416010
> *:biggrin: COO COO WHERES DA SHOP AT IMMA SWANG THROUGH AND DONT KNOW ANYONE WIT F150 AND LAMBO DOORS :dunno:
> *


Shit....I'm far away from u but the price will be worth it....its a black f150...lambo doors....fat big mexican guy.....baldheaded.....dam dam dam...I forgot his name :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 7 2010, 12:05 AM~17415486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


props to your wife.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*ANYONE KNOWS WHO DOES BLACK CHROME IN HOUSTON?*


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2010, 12:48 AM~17416390
> *Shit....I'm far away from u but the price will be worth it....its a black f150...lambo doors....fat big mexican guy.....baldheaded.....dam dam dam...I forgot his name :angry:
> *


Ooohhhh shit I'm trippin alright ill tell him to get at you get me an address too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 7 2010, 05:07 AM~17416993
> *ANYONE KNOWS WHO DOES BLACK CHROME IN HOUSTON?
> *


transparent powdercoat?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17415486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ballin


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2010, 07:51 AM~17417137
> *transparent powdercoat?
> *


 :dunno: I'VE SEEN SOME RIMS COME IN BLACK CHROME AND MY FRIEND WANTS TO GET HIS RIMS DONE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 7 2010, 06:02 AM~17417174
> *:dunno: I'VE SEEN SOME RIMS COME IN BLACK CHROME AND MY FRIEND WANTS TO GET HIS RIMS DONE
> *


its probably transparent powdercoat. i doubt black chrome is anything. just like people call rims anodized, but u can only anodize aluminum not steel............its powercoated.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 6 2010, 10:34 PM~17415794
> *Not SW but SE my dad has a shop..30+years, 7015 long drive 77087..worth the drive :biggrin:
> *


Cool imma go check this place out too


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2010, 08:24 AM~17417258
> *its probably transparent powdercoat. i doubt black chrome is anything.  just like people call rims anodized, but u  can only anodize aluminum not steel............its powercoated.
> *


DO YOU KNOW ANY SHOPS IN HOUSTON THAT DO THAT?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2010, 08:24 AM~17417258
> *its probably transparent powdercoat. i doubt black chrome is anything.  just like people call rims anodized, but u  can only anodize aluminum not steel............its powercoated.
> *


its transparent powdercoat OVER chrome so any powdercoat place should be able to do it.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RA-RA, ridingcleanon13, *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok fellas . I got an 1990 lincoln towncar blk in color, guts are red . The og owner a older man. No a/c blows air 98xxx og miles strong 5.0 it starts and runs a few miles and just dies . Going to need a fuel pump. Does have damage on the trunk need to replaced. Selling it for $1050.00 firm Or I could let you bullshitl me a little bit . New rad. alt, plugs, cap and rotor. Needs to be tow unless you want to chance it to drive home.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

When did devious get a choppa


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 7 2010, 09:14 AM~17417510
> *Ok fellas . I got an 1990 lincoln towncar blk in color, guts are red . The og owner a older man. No a/c blows air 98xxx og miles strong 5.0 it starts and runs a few miles and just dies . Going to need a fuel pump. Does have damage on the trunk need to replaced. Selling it for $1050.00 firm Or I could let you bullshitl me a little bit . New rad. alt, plugs, cap and rotor. Needs to be tow unless you want to chance it to drive home.
> *


sounds like a bucket


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2010, 09:17 AM~17417531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


last week


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2010, 09:18 AM~17417539
> *sounds like a bucket
> *


x2


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2010, 09:17 AM~17417531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE BACK OF DEVIOUS LEATHER JACKETS SAY 

* WINGDITOS

"I RIDE FOR WINGS"*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 7 2010, 09:38 AM~17417700
> *THE BACK OF HIS LEATHER JACKETS SAY
> 
> WINGDITOS
> ...


 hno:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 7 2010, 09:14 AM~17417510
> *Ok fellas . I got an 1990 lincoln towncar blk in color, guts are red . The og owner a older man. No a/c blows air 98xxx og miles strong 5.0 it starts and runs a few miles and just dies . Going to need a fuel pump. Does have damage on the trunk need to replaced. Selling it for $1050.00 firm Or I could let you bullshitl me a little bit . New rad. alt, plugs, cap and rotor. Needs to be tow unless you want to chance it to drive home.
> *



ITS NOT A BUCKET! ITS A PROJECT!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INIMITABLE, *RA-RA*, HECHO EN MEXICO, [email protected]

:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 7 2010, 09:44 AM~17417737
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: INIMITABLE, RA-RA, HECHO EN MEXICO, [email protected]
> 
> ...


  Whats up bro.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

the paint is in dam good condition.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WUTS UP HEX


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 7 2010, 09:38 AM~17417700
> *THE BACK OF DEVIOUS LEATHER JACKETS SAY
> 
> WINGDITOS
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 7 2010, 09:13 AM~17417950
> *WUTS UP HEX
> *


What up homie! uffin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2010, 06:51 AM~17417137
> *transparent powdercoat?
> *


x2 ...unless hes talking about black nickle


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@May 7 2010, 10:18 AM~17417989
> *What up homie!  uffin:
> *


Wuts up wuts goin down with you homie


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 7 2010, 09:20 AM~17418005
> *Wuts up wuts goin down with you homie
> *


not a damn thing! fuckin around at work. U goin to that aeros and autos show this weekend at ellington field?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 7 2010, 09:38 AM~17417700
> *THE BACK OF DEVIOUS LEATHER JACKETS SAY
> 
> WINGDITOS
> ...


  



> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 7 2010, 09:40 AM~17417713
> *ITS NOT A BUCKET!  ITS A PROJECT!
> *


or a hopper


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 7 2010, 11:23 AM~17418511
> *
> or a hopper
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

No one wants a hopper. Rob you want to buy a hopper.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hoppers can do what they always do just go pull a bucket out of pick a part


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Damn school is whack tgif real talk


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 7 2010, 11:45 AM~17418688
> *No one wants a hopper. Rob you want to buy a hopper.
> *


 :yessad: but my girl says :nono: so im like :banghead: you know what i mean :nicoderm: to much of this :rant: means none of this :boink:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@May 6 2010, 07:04 PM~17412354
> *looking for a rear bumper for a 90 caddy brougham.even a 80-92 will work.i know there different but just tryn to get it streetable.thanks rear wheel drive
> *


I have one but it only has one tail light end.... Lmk


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 7 2010, 12:02 AM~17416010
> *:biggrin: COO COO WHERES DA SHOP AT IMMA SWANG THROUGH AND DONT KNOW ANYONE WIT F150 AND LAMBO DOORS :dunno:
> *


ERIC FOOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 1 2010, 06:36 PM~17361087
> *:0
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 7 2010, 11:54 AM~17419950
> *ERIC FOOL
> *


Ding ding ding wat do we have for the weiner.....

My shop is at 6640 loeutta rd spring tx we gota spot that rebuilds them radiators for like 80 85 bux......


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty+May 6 2010, 06:04 PM~17412354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT BOTH TAIL LIGHTS AND CHROME HOUSINGS.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:angel: am in da nose bleeds
sup majicos


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:run: :run:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up sic

H-TOWN MAJICOS C.C. Still on the streets


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2010, 04:52 PM~17421469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so 2010 is the yera of the "I" :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 7 2010, 03:21 PM~17421746
> *so 2010 is the yera of the "I"  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2010, 05:27 PM~17421794
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ballers


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2010, 02:56 PM~17420523
> *Ding ding ding wat do we have for the weiner.....
> 
> My shop is at 6640 loeutta rd spring tx we gota spot that rebuilds them radiators for like 80 85 bux......
> *




i'm shocked at this blatant homosexuality..........  



































when can we meat? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

omfg :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 7 2010, 03:35 PM~17421854
> *i'm shocked at this blatant homosexuality..........
> when can we meat? :biggrin:
> *


Y....cuz it ain't come from u???? :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2010, 04:52 PM~17421469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

i applied for LEKN OIL but said it was taken


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 7 2010, 04:50 PM~17422509
> *omfg  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it would be a stylistics car?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2010, 08:11 PM~17423191
> *looks like it would be a stylistics car?
> *


groupe


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2010, 02:52 PM~17421469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SKEETN ....FOR DA SKEET SKEET WOOD? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 7 2010, 10:29 PM~17424251
> *SKEETN ....FOR DA SKEET SKEET WOOD? :dunno: :dunno:
> *


i skeet :0 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn hopefully boiler makes thru the hard 
time he's going thru right now WITHOUT LAYITLOW! Bad things
happen to good people WHEN THEY SPEND MOST OF THEIR TIME BUILDING HOPPERS.... Hang in there 
homie be strong you'll make it BACK TO LAYITLOW AS SOON AS U GET BACK HOME
....? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 7 2010, 11:24 PM~17424690
> *Damn hopefully boiler makes thru the hard
> time he's going thru right now!  Bad things
> happen to good people.... Hang in there
> ...


  ?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 7 2010, 11:24 PM~17424690
> *Damn hopefully boiler makes thru the hard
> time he's going thru right now!  Bad things
> happen to good people.... Hang in there
> ...


X2 DA HOMIE ALRIGHT?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 7 2010, 08:29 PM~17424750
> *X2 DA HOMIE ALRIGHT?
> *


Yeah he's ok but he's somewhere without
Internet and no layitlow so he said he 
Might die without all this drma!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 7 2010, 11:29 PM~17424750
> *X2 DA HOMIE ALRIGHT?
> *


x3?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 8 2010, 12:00 AM~17425090
> *Yeah he's ok but he's somewhere without
> Internet and no layitlow so he said he
> Might die without all this drma!!!
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2010, 09:00 PM~17425094
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: he said he can see all d bullshit we all type but he
can't sign in and type!!!! So we can talk some shit to him 
and he gonna be more mad cause he won't
be able to do shit...lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 8 2010, 12:11 AM~17425192
> *:biggrin: he said he can see all d bullshit we all type but he
> can't sign in and type!!!! So we can talk some shit to him
> and he gonna be more mad cause he won't
> ...


did he get banned?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 8 2010, 12:00 AM~17425090
> *Yeah he's ok but he's somewhere without
> Internet and no layitlow so he said he
> Might die without all this drma!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 24 2010, 09:49 AM~17288003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2010, 09:11 PM~17425203
> *did he get banned?
> *


No ......but he's spending so much money and time on them
hoppers, and I guess hasn't found time to get a laptop...
Damn it sure was quiet in here!!!!! Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 22 2010, 02:07 PM~17271279
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Please support Boiler for a quick comeback to the LAYITLOW! We support you compa!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

What up pinche Pat, you ready to roll out in the morning ese?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2010, 12:21 AM~17425269
> *Please support Boiler for a quick comeback to the LAYITLOW!  We support you compa!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

he has a 3g set up in da ride but no 3g coverage


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 8 2010, 12:25 AM~17425301
> *:biggrin:
> 
> he has a 3g set up in da ride but no 3g coverage
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 8 2010, 12:25 AM~17425300
> *What up pinche Pat, you ready to roll out in the morning ese?
> *



oh fa sho, 9am be there or be square


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 7 2010, 09:21 PM~17425269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: he's got money buried somewhere!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 6 2010, 10:05 PM~17415486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 she gave me a set of keys to the trey to add to the house key. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 7 2010, 08:24 PM~17424690
> *Damn hopefully boiler makes thru the hard
> time he's going thru right now WITHOUT LAYITLOW!  Bad things
> happen to good people WHEN THEY SPEND MOST OF THEIR TIME BUILDING HOPPERS.... Hang in there
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+May 7 2010, 11:24 PM~17424690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't even imagine how terrible that could be.. my prayers go out to him :angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17424690
> *Damn hopefully boiler makes thru the hard
> time he's going thru right now WITHOUT LAYITLOW!  Bad things
> happen to good people WHEN THEY SPEND MOST OF THEIR TIME BUILDING HOPPERS.... Hang in there
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :buttkick: u had me going


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 7 2010, 11:54 AM~17419950
> *ERIC FOOL
> *


 :uh: YOUR LATE FOO ALREADY FIGURED THAT OUT A LONG TIME AGO AND THE LAC IS SITTIN PURTY IN MY GARAGE :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2010, 12:21 AM~17425269
> *Please support Boiler for a quick comeback to the LAYITLOW!  We support you compa!
> 
> 
> ...


PERO SI TOCAS EL TAMALERO, SI NO NO :biggrin: :wow: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 8 2010, 11:55 AM~17427723
> *PERO SI TOCAS EL TAMALERO, SI NO NO :biggrin:  :wow:  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 8 2010, 12:12 PM~17427797
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 8 2010, 10:14 AM~17427224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17424690
> *Damn hopefully boiler makes thru the hard
> time he's going thru right now WITHOUT LAYITLOW!  Bad things
> happen to good people WHEN THEY SPEND MOST OF THEIR TIME BUILDING HOPPERS.... Hang in there
> ...


    :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SOME PICS FROM BIG BEND national park, the park aint all that, but they did had some nice old old cars :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 8 2010, 08:14 AM~17427224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 8 2010, 04:11 PM~17428757
> *SOME PICS FROM BIG BEND national park, the park aint all that, but they did had some nice old old cars :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


al capone whips. nice


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2010, 03:40 PM~17428858
> *al capone whips.IT REAL GOOD
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+May 4 2010, 10:52 PM~17395112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


el compa boiler :wow:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 8 2010, 02:11 PM~17428757
> *SOME PICS FROM BIG BEND national park, the park aint all that, but they did had some nice old old cars :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


are you lost. i bet you were the only mex in the whole park. lol :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 8 2010, 05:11 PM~17429583
> *are you lost. i bet you were the only mex in the whole park. lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: a bunch of old peps and old school bikers and a few paisas that crossed the border to sell goodies


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 8 2010, 05:14 PM~17429603
> * a few paisas that crossed the border to sell goodies
> *


WHAT WERE THEY SELLING?? :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 8 2010, 07:14 PM~17429603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes: a bunch of old peps and old school bikers and a few paisas that crossed the border to sell goodies
> *


they probably looking at you empty handed thinking "damn he sold all his stuff already!"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Daily bucket


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money+May 8 2010, 05:19 PM~17429633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: , nah, they were just trying to sell me some metal wire scorpions


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Pics from today's show


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@May 8 2010, 08:56 PM~17430183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone has a pic of the mural on this car? would like to pay more attention to it, looks like it has alot of detail


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 8 2010, 08:58 PM~17430195
> *anyone has a pic of the mural on this car? would like to pay more attention to it, looks like it has alot of detail
> *


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 8 2010, 09:00 PM~17430215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 8 2010, 09:01 PM~17430226
> *:wow:
> *


took the pic when they were loading it back into the trailer


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2010, 07:51 PM~17429818
> *Daily bucket
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean just needs fillers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2010, 08:10 PM~17430775
> *looks clean just needs fillers
> *


i have em.. but they lime green.. so im not puttin em on yet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2010, 07:51 PM~17429818
> *Daily bucket
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 7 2010, 01:45 PM~17420852
> *I GOT BOTH TAIL LIGHTS AND CHROME HOUSINGS.
> *


found one homie just need the fillers now.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 8 2010, 05:06 AM~17426778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: no vale verga gordito....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 8 2010, 09:02 PM~17430236
> *took the pic when they were loading it back into the trailer
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2010, 10:21 PM~17430869
> *i have em.. but they lime green.. so im not puttin em on yet
> *


cool. i'd stick with two-tone look even if you repaint. looks good on it.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@May 8 2010, 07:06 PM~17430261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> Pics from today's show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

solar system


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 8 2010, 09:52 PM~17431600
> *cool.  i'd stick with two-tone look even if you repaint. looks good on it.
> *


flat black with silver leaf


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@May 9 2010, 05:30 PM~17436845
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2010, 05:33 PM~17436135
> *flat black with silver leaf
> *


i bet u wont silver leaf tha whole car and clear it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 9 2010, 08:25 PM~17437193
> *i bet u wont silver leaf tha whole car and clear it :0  :biggrin:
> *



wuddup slim


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@May 8 2010, 09:06 PM~17430261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 9 2010, 08:30 PM~17437237
> *wuddup slim
> *


chillin here at da house


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


SUP HOMMIE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@May 9 2010, 08:03 PM~17438003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2010, 06:51 PM~17429818
> *Daily bucket
> 
> 
> ...


 OH SHYT BIG MIKE TRYINA MAKE A MOVE 
WUUUUT 

MAYNE HOLUP..BET YOU WON'T THROW THE PANS 
BE YOU WON'T 








GANGSTA RAP MADE ME DO IT 
HAHA NAH THIS WAS B4 I THREW THE ONE3Z


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

BACK WHEN I HAD A LISCENSES AM OUT THE GM LIKE A MUTHA FUKA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tejano Hits Radio Fundraiser for Kids Meals Houston*</span>

<a href=\'http://www.kidsmealshouston.org\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.kidsmealshouston.org</a>

<a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a>

<a href=\'http://www.tejanohitsradio.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.tejanohitsradio.com</a>

<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/2py1e6h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Tejano Hits Radio continuing to help out Kids Meals Houston which is a 501©3 non profit, community based organization, serving healthy lunches to 1,200 hungry pre-school aged children, living in poverty. Come out and help support this organization by attending the event. All proceeds go towards K.M.H.*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 9 2010, 08:39 PM~17438340
> *OH SHYT BIG MIKE TRYINA MAKE A MOVE
> WUUUUT
> 
> ...


aint doin shit to it.. daily driver.. no bang, no switches...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

: hoppers4life, AT1in2009, duceoutdaroof0

QUE DISE ESE TONIO!!!  K HICIERON HOY HOMIE


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 9 2010, 09:55 PM~17438524
> *: hoppers4life, AT1in2009, duceoutdaroof0
> 
> QUE DISE ESE TONIO!!!  K HICIERON HOY HOMIE
> *



RECUPERANDONOS DE LA ALBERCADA QUE TUBIMOS EL SABADO SE ACABO AL AMANECER , SODAS CERRVEZAS , JAINAS Y MUSICA NO FALTARON .

YA HACIA FALTA UNA DESTRANPADA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2010, 10:51 PM~17438477
> *aint doin shit to it.. daily driver.. no bang, no switches...
> *


least rims/paint? 

if so i vote for zeniths!




and here we go!!
:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 9 2010, 08:02 PM~17438615
> *RECUPERANDONOS DE LA ALBERCADA QUE TUBIMOS EL SABADO  SE ACABO AL AMANECER  , SODAS  CERRVEZAS , JAINAS Y  MUSICA NO FALTARON .
> 
> YA HACIA FALTA UNA DESTRANPADA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SE OYE QUE ESTUVO CHINGON EL COTOREO!!! :biggrin: YO YA TENGO MUNCHO K NO ME ALOCO TANTO ASI.... PARA DONDE FUERON?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 9 2010, 08:04 PM~17438636
> *least rims/paint?
> 
> if so i vote for zeniths!
> ...


FUCKIN BALLERZ!!!!! :angry: CHINA IS ALL I CAN DO AND PAINTED....


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 9 2010, 10:06 PM~17438653
> *SE OYE QUE ESTUVO CHINGON EL COTOREO!!! :biggrin:  YO YA TENGO MUNCHO K NO ME ALOCO TANTO ASI.... PARA DONDE FUERON?
> *



FESTEJAMOS EL 5 DE MAYO COMO BUENOS MEXICANOS EN CASA DE SANTOS TIENE UNA BUENA ALBERCA Y HUBO DE TODO GUEY DE TODOOOOOOOOO.

JAINAS NOS TOCABAN DE A DOS MEXICANAS , CHINAS , MONKEYS, CHINAS Y DE MUY BUEN VERRRRRRRR.

MANANA TE MANDO UNAS FOTOS JUGANDO EN LA ALBERCA , NADANDO ETC.

ANDABA EL DIABLO SUELTO EN ESA ALBERCA EL SABADO :biggrin: :biggrin: 
,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 9 2010, 11:09 PM~17438683
> *FUCKIN BALLERZ!!!!! :angry:  CHINA IS ALL I CAN DO AND PAINTED....
> *


we know


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 9 2010, 08:50 PM~17437389
> *2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> SUP HOMMIE
> *


what up homie


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2010, 09:51 PM~17438477
> *aint doin shit to it.. daily driver.. no bang, no switches...
> *


fuk that i don't believe ju holmes 
i know ju n im not buyin it give it sum time 
i know ju make it shine


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 9 2010, 08:17 PM~17438761
> *FESTEJAMOS EL 5 DE MAYO COMO BUENOS MEXICANOS  EN CASA DE SANTOS  TIENE UNA BUENA ALBERCA Y HUBO DE TODO GUEY  DE TODOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> JAINAS NOS TOCABAN DE A DOS  MEXICANAS , CHINAS , MONKEYS,  CHINAS Y DE MUY BUEN VERRRRRRRR.
> ...


ORALE HOMIE YA DIJO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2010, 04:32 AM~17440888
> *
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 10 2010, 05:14 AM~17441006
> *
> *


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 9 2010, 09:04 PM~17438636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i have the elco


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GONNA LOOK GOOD WHEN THEY REDONE IN BLACK FOR THA LAC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 10 2010, 08:46 AM~17441364
> *GONNA LOOK GOOD WHEN THEY REDONE IN BLACK FOR THA LAC
> 
> 
> ...


same pattern?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone have a driver side chrome rear quarter panel for 94 big body lac they wanna let go get at me asap?!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2010, 06:54 AM~17441394
> *same pattern?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 10 2010, 09:29 AM~17441590
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 10 2010, 08:29 AM~17441590
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 10 2010, 07:36 AM~17441645
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Wudupp homie how's that cadillac comin along


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

[/quote]
Where did you get that from? :scrutinize:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 10 2010, 09:16 AM~17441909
> *Wudupp homie how's that cadillac comin along
> *


WHAT 'S UP PLAYA.. SHIT WORKING ON IT... SHOOTING FOR VEGAS.. hno: 
WE'LL SEE...
I SEE YOU WITH THE BIG BODY...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 10 2010, 07:36 AM~17441645
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


see u at 6


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 10 2010, 08:27 AM~17441997
> *WHAT 'S UP PLAYA.. SHIT WORKING ON IT... SHOOTING FOR VEGAS..  hno:
> WE'LL SEE...
> I SEE YOU WITH THE BIG BODY...
> *


Hell yeah that's what I'm talkin about :0 and yupp finally got my big body in htown time to get down one day ill be takin this bitch to vegas for now I'm just playin catchup its garage kept to so good ass fresh start gonna be hittin switches wit my ac blowin cold as snow too


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! LEXI AND RICKY AND THEIR PARENTS WILL ALSO BE THERE...





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930[/url]


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 10 2010, 09:30 AM~17442023
> *see u at 6
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tejano Hits Radio Fundraiser for Kids Meals Houston*</span>

<a href=\'http://www.kidsmealshouston.org\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.kidsmealshouston.org</a>

<a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a>

<a href=\'http://www.tejanohitsradio.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.tejanohitsradio.com</a>

<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/2py1e6h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Tejano Hits Radio continuing to help out Kids Meals Houston which is a 501©3 non profit, community based organization, serving healthy lunches to 1,200 hungry pre-school aged children, living in poverty. Come out and help support this organization by attending the event. All proceeds go towards K.M.H.*


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 10 2010, 09:32 AM~17442033
> *Hell yeah that's what I'm talkin about :0 and yupp finally got my big body in htown time to get down one day ill be takin this bitch to vegas for now I'm just playin catchup its garage kept to so good ass fresh start gonna be hittin switches wit my ac blowin cold as snow too
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

4 SALE 17KOBO


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac+May 10 2010, 01:10 PM~17443334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, dj short dog



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 10 2010, 01:19 PM~17443929
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, dj short dog
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 10 2010, 02:20 PM~17443935
> *
> *


short gets 1st dibs. :buttkick:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2010, 12:24 PM~17443974
> *short gets 1st dibs.  :buttkick:
> *



 


Que pasa! U get the 53 to it's destination?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 10 2010, 02:25 PM~17443987
> *
> Que pasa! U get the 53 to it's destination?
> *


Over there and waiting for us to drop the engine/tranny.


----------



## LOSTBOY (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## LOSTBOY (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 10 2010, 01:24 PM~17443974
> *short gets 1st dibs.  :buttkick:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOSTBOY+May 10 2010, 02:49 PM~17444175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2010, 09:15 PM~17403701
> *you mean like this
> 
> 
> ...


still my favorite spinners, I sold mine not too long ago


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 6 2010, 02:37 PM~17410289
> *you know you really make yourself look stupid sometimes.....I bought those wheels 7 yrs ago and 22's were expensive, gold, powdercoated spokes, and tires....guess I should have moved in with my nana to come up like you did.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 7 2010, 07:07 AM~17416993
> *ANYONE KNOWS WHO DOES BLACK CHROME IN HOUSTON?
> *


anodized?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 7 2010, 02:37 PM~17420375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOSTBOY_@May 10 2010, 01:49 PM~17444175
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :nicoderm: :boink: :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@May 10 2010, 03:21 PM~17444411
> *:wow:  :nicoderm:  :boink:  :boink:  :biggrin:
> *


AY DIOS!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOSTBOY_@May 10 2010, 02:49 PM~17444175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2010, 03:20 PM~17444396
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOSTBOY_@May 10 2010, 02:50 PM~17444182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOSTBOY_@May 10 2010, 02:49 PM~17444175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :tongue: :boink:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOSTBOY+May 10 2010, 02:49 PM~17444175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





THIS IS BULLSHIT :angry: 


































I DEMAND TO SEE THE REST OF THE PICS :naughty:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 10 2010, 03:40 PM~17445590
> *THIS IS BULLSHIT :angry:
> I DEMAND TO SEE THE REST OF THE PICS :naughty:
> *


X2


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOSTBOY_@May 10 2010, 01:49 PM~17444175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ay buey.....  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

quote=AT1in2009,May 10 2010, 06:04 PM~17446514]
 BEFORE PICS BLAZER , NEW BATERY RACK AND HARD LINE 




































AT1 MOTORSPORST TOP OF THE LINE
[/quote]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOSTBOY_@May 10 2010, 02:49 PM~17444175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayum........lawd is my shepherd ......he know what i want :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

WUT UP H TOWN.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 10 2010, 08:37 PM~17448123
> *FRAME  TIME  , NEXT IN LANE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 10 2010, 08:25 PM~17447226
> *dayum........lawd is my shepherd ......he know what i want :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 10 2010, 09:00 PM~17448446
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i miss my bucket :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2010, 10:20 PM~17448715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miss two foot driving cause it was stall in idle? :rimshot:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 finally all in 1 piece..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2010, 08:31 PM~17448846
> *:0 finally all in 1 piece..
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mang. just need that trim on the shell top IMO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2010, 08:33 PM~17448879
> *looks good mang. just need that trim on the shell top IMO
> *


I got it...gotta polish it up and put it on.....maybe manana..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2010, 10:31 PM~17448846
> *:0 finally all in 1 piece..
> 
> 
> ...


nice rims


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 08:40 PM~17448940
> *nice rims
> *


r u comin to my party, we need a pinata,


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2010, 10:39 PM~17448930
> *I got it...gotta polish it up and put it on.....maybe manana..
> *


chrome the undies and you'd really hurt some feelings


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2010, 07:43 PM~17448968
> *r u comin to my party, we need a pinata,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2010, 07:31 PM~17448846
> *:0 finally all in 1 piece..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 08:40 PM~17448940
> *nice rims
> *


:0 they weren't leaking in dat pic.....yet


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe even pin tail on donkey


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 08:28 PM~17448798
> *miss two foot driving cause it was stall in idle?  :rimshot:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2010, 08:20 PM~17448715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Come get this frame and it will be nack on da road.:rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 10 2010, 10:43 PM~17448968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 don't matter you said you'd air em up everyday.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 10 2010, 08:43 PM~17448968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 day...1 day.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 10 2010, 08:51 PM~17449054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what u think this is, better byob son.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2010, 08:53 PM~17449085
> *may 22 probably
> what u think this is, better byob son.
> *


Ima take some hi c fruit punches.....and a flask of ciroc to get my p.diddy on :run: :run:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 10 2010, 10:53 PM~17449085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget to bring your tuba 

:rimshot:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 09:01 PM~17449205
> *bad day  suppose to go with main gal to some quincinera.  however you spell it.
> dont forget to bring your tuba
> 
> ...


:ugh: ***** said quincenera....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 10 2010, 08:50 PM~17449044
> *Come get this frame and it will be nack on da road.:rimshot:
> *


soon soon but even after that its got a long way to go no more bucket riding for me 
Oh! You better watch out, 
You better not cry,
You better not pout, 
I'm telling you why:
MANIACOS is coming to town!

WE making a list,
Checking it twice,
Gonna find out who's naughty or nice.
MANIACOS is coming to town!

Oh! You better watch out, 
You better not cry,
You better not pout, 
I'm telling you why:
MANIACOS is coming to town!
:rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2010, 11:05 PM~17449287
> *:ugh: ***** said quincenera....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 09:01 PM~17449205
> *bad day  suppose to go with main gal to some quincinera.  however you spell it.
> dont forget to bring your tuba
> 
> ...


kinda old to party with 15 yr old aint you. u sure its not your daughters party :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2010, 09:06 PM~17449294
> *soon soon but even after that its got a long way to go no more bucket riding for me
> Oh! You better watch out,
> You better not cry,
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2010, 11:06 PM~17449301
> *kinda old to party with 15 yr old aint you. u sure its not your daughters party  :biggrin:
> *


what you turning? 31? i'll send you list of things you can't pull off anymore. 

and naw..nawfside brawd.. i never left my seed on that side of town.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 09:09 PM~17449339
> *what you turning? 31? i'll send you list of things you can't pull off anymore.
> *


30 my nigg and im drinking 30 beers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2010, 11:10 PM~17449352
> *30 my nigg and im drinking 30 beers
> *


but 30 of that watered down beer you drink = about 12 real man beers.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 11:01 PM~17449205
> *bad day  suppose to go with main gal to some quincinera.  however you spell it.
> dont forget to bring your tuba
> 
> ...


or they might have plenty for him to blow no need for tuba....lol! j/k homie :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 09:12 PM~17449378
> *but 30 of that watered down beer you drink = about 12 real man beers.
> *


we go shot for shot if u want to. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2010, 11:16 PM~17449430
> *we go shot for shot if u want to.  :biggrin:
> *


well lets talk turkey and put some $ on it too


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2010, 10:31 PM~17448846
> *:0 finally all in 1 piece..
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean noe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2010, 11:17 PM~17449452
> *looks clean noe
> *


regalize 07'? 

:dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 11:18 PM~17449461
> *regalize 07'?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


haha, started something else


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 10 2010, 09:16 PM~17449430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thnk u sir.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 11:18 PM~17449461
> *regalize 07'?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1729968932.html

its back up forsale again


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2010, 11:22 PM~17449516
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1729968932.html
> 
> its back up forsale again
> *


looks clean. i hear the capala resold for evern more then i got. 

:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 10 2010, 11:28 PM~17449530
> *looks clean.      i hear the capala resold for every more then i got.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


it happens that way gordes, this duece is the last car imma build.....


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2010, 09:20 PM~17448715
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YA LO ESTOY ESPERONDO HOMIE PARA PONERLO EN EL BUMPER :biggrin: :happysad: 

AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALREADY HOMIE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2010, 09:22 PM~17449516
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1729968932.html
> 
> its back up forsale again
> *


Oh..I ain't know dat was ur old regal.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2010, 11:34 PM~17449588
> *Oh..I ain't know dat was ur old regal.....
> *


Yeah that car everything. Didn't go as planned lol dropped serious dough in it, got fed up. The new owners tied up the rest, came out okay. I gots a rag that's been sitting, started workin on it finally


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@May 10 2010, 09:51 PM~17449777
> *Yeah that car everything. Didn't go as planned lol dropped serious dough in it, got fed up. The new owners tied up the rest, came out okay. I gots a rag that's been sitting, started workin on it finally
> *


Bawla talk :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2010, 09:06 PM~17449294
> *soon soon but even after that its got a long way to go no more bucket riding for me
> Oh! You better watch out,
> You better not cry,
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT?




























WE KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2010, 10:31 PM~17448846
> *:0 finally all in 1 piece..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 12:08 AM~17450004
> *Bawla talk :0
> *


Droppin duece in the near future, and I'm not talkin bout a steamer


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 11 2010, 12:26 AM~17450165
> *WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> ...


The wing factory? Never been :biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 10 2010, 11:26 PM~17450165
> *WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> ...


 damn yopu boyz jus brakin all of H town off like always 
ya sum damn hall of famas and shyt makin me feel like a damn rookie
FUK!
I NEEED TO GO PLAY WIT MY HOMIES COLLECTION AM OUT


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 11 2010, 12:13 AM~17450552
> *damn yopu boyz jus brakin all of H town off like always
> ya sum damn hall of famas and shyt makin me feel like a damn rookie
> FUK!
> ...




thanks homie


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

shyt everyone know who ya are but at the sm time
we all tryin to make a name for our own 
and rep our shyt too
we all jus gotta have respect 4 one another 
all beef aside
like coopa said 
"am glad these ****** is runnin up in the city"
MAJICO MADE BABY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2010, 11:06 PM~17449294
> *soon soon but even after that its got a long way to go no more bucket riding for me
> Oh! You better watch out,
> You better not cry,
> ...


we dont sing xmas songs pendejo, its all about correle cocodrilo correle :twak:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2010, 07:19 AM~17451684
> *we dont sing xmas songs pendejo, its all about correle cocodrilo correle :twak:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+May 10 2010, 09:31 PM~17449564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17450165
> *WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 10 2010, 08:31 PM~17448846
> *:0 finally all in 1 piece..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17450165
> *WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic!!! ...... then other dueces got a hi ass lock up compared to urs :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 11 2010, 06:30 AM~17451955
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ya mero wey ya mero


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 11 2010, 12:26 AM~17450165
> *WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+May 11 2010, 01:09 AM~17450515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17452311

Got to catch up to you regal boys :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2010, 05:36 AM~17451743
> *:biggrin: ya sabe compa ke es un hecho
> we got a lack comming too  :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh: :sprint:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 11 2010, 10:06 AM~17452592
> *keep goin
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't understand one god damn word you posted. but yeah, this will be the 22nd regal i've owned since '89. Will go good with my other 1987 Regal


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 11 2010, 12:26 AM~17450165
> *WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2010, 09:18 AM~17452704
> *I didn't understand one god damn word you posted.  but yeah, this will be the 22nd regal i've owned since '89.  Will go good with my other 1987 Regal
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2010, 08:18 AM~17452704
> *I didn't understand one god damn word you posted.  but yeah, this will be the 22nd regal i've owned since '89.  Will go good with my other 1987 Regal
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 11 2010, 08:06 AM~17452592
> *keep goin
> 
> 
> ...


its clean, but i duno bout killin all them other cars u mentioned. thats 5k car tops u got some 50k lowriders on the streets of houston, nawmeen


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2010, 11:07 AM~17453167
> *its clean, but i duno bout killin all them other cars u mentioned. thats 5k car tops u got some 50k lowriders on the streets of houston, nawmeen
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

yup yup


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 11:21 AM~17453277
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 11 2010, 12:26 PM~17453817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


show palace! :wow:  :wow: :sprint:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+May 11 2010, 06:35 AM~17451982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 11 2010, 10:06 AM~17452592
> *keep goin
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that being the top ride in Houston or even the top regal. Here are two clean regals.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 12:50 PM~17454018
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 11 2010, 12:52 PM~17454033
> *I don't know about that being the top ride in Houston or even the top regal. Here are two clean regals.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: HOUSTON STYLEZ ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 11 2010, 12:01 PM~17454133
> *NEW  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BUISNESS SIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@May 11 2010, 07:35 AM~17452364
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 11:50 AM~17454018
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0
> *


another rag.... hno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 11 2010, 12:15 PM~17454934
> *another rag.... hno:
> *


I 2 got me a RAG...














































































































A RAGGEDY ASS LAC


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 11 2010, 10:06 AM~17452592
> *keep goin
> 
> 
> ...


no offense homie but come on, I guess to each his own. Be proud of what you got and keep building on it :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 11 2010, 03:30 PM~17455798
> *no offense homie but come on, I guess to each his own. Be proud of what you got and keep building on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK NIC 62 LOOKING GOOD ESE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 11 2010, 12:26 PM~17453817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 11 2010, 12:26 AM~17450165
> *WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MAN HOLD UP THAT'S A GOOD LOKIN PIC


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 11 2010, 04:08 PM~17456183
> *
> *


SI


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 11 2010, 03:36 PM~17455849
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK NIC 62 LOOKING GOOD ESE
> *


thank you homie! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 11 2010, 03:30 PM~17455798
> *no offense homie but come on, I guess to each his own. Be proud of what you got and keep building on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2010, 10:43 PM~17448968
> *r u comin to my party, we need a pinata,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'll rent tha crane :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 11 2010, 01:30 PM~17455798
> *no offense homie but come on, I guess to each his own. Be proud of what you got and keep building on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all of them impalas are bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2010, 10:48 PM~17449024
> *maybe even pin tail on donkey
> *


cant miss :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2010, 04:28 PM~17456450
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'll rent tha crane :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you better get it insured first....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 11 2010, 04:28 PM~17456458
> *all of them impalas are bad ass :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks, tambien el Lincoln carnal! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 11 2010, 02:36 PM~17456562
> *thanks, tambien el Lincoln carnal! :biggrin:
> *


o yeah :biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 11 2010, 08:06 AM~17452592
> *keep goin
> 
> 
> ...


 u out of ur mind fool go put zum work in ur car n den talk shit not hatin juz the truth


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 11 2010, 02:28 PM~17456458
> *all of them impalas are bad ass :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x100


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 11 2010, 10:52 AM~17454033
> *I don't know about that being the top ride in Houston or even the top regal. Here are two clean regals.
> 
> 
> ...


i like diz 2 rides they look real clean


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 11 2010, 10:06 AM~17452592
> *keep goin
> 
> 
> ...


not this caprice....it even has shades on it so cool  








BUT WE ON TO THA NEXT ONE


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2010, 02:54 PM~17456737
> *not this caprice....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 11 2010, 02:42 PM~17456618
> *o yeah :biggrin: :ugh:
> *


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 11 2010, 11:28 AM~17454415
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> *


aalllrrreeeaaady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 07:42 AM~17452017
> *Nice pic!!! ...... then other dueces got a hi ass lock up compared to urs :dunno:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Aye Nick did someone say show palace? :cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 11 2010, 03:04 PM~17456866
> *:happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2010, 04:05 PM~17456871
> *Aye Nick did someone say show palace?  :cheesy:
> *


Let me know


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 11 2010, 03:06 PM~17456889
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 11 2010, 05:04 PM~17456866
> *:happysad:
> *


Burn, lol!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 11 2010, 03:09 PM~17456923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :tongue: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 11 2010, 03:07 PM~17456899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COCOSSSSSS FRIOOOOSSSS CHAAVVVAALLLLOOONNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 11 2010, 03:06 PM~17456882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

my interior gettin real dusty :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 11 2010, 04:07 PM~17456900
> *Burn, lol!
> *



I ain't trippin on that bench warming rookie. Coat of paint and some spokes and he doin things? Get the f#*k outta here.
:biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

[/quote]


All I asked was a question....no need for the butthurtedness...... guess I won't ask butthurting questions no more.... :x:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

>


All I asked was a question....no need for the butthurtedness...... guess I won't ask butthurting questions no more.... :x:
[/quote]

I'm good homie. You can fill it out for yourself if you want. Step your game up homie before you run your mouth.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm good homie. You can fill it out for yourself if you want. Step your game up homie before you run your mouth.











na...u deserve it...go ahead..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 05:33 PM~17457739
> *I'm good homie. You can fill it out for yourself if you want. Step your game up homie before you run your mouth.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok rookie


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 


> _Originally posted by Ls1wagon_@May 11 2010, 02:53 PM~17455386
> *I just got this car but need to sell cause i want a boat .
> I have replaced the front brakes and master cylinder
> It does run and drive . Its has a 350 and a three on the tree. I installed the air ride it does need the tank and control box mounted . call for more info
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17450165
> *WHAT YALL KNOW ABOUT THAT?
> 
> 
> ...


who's 63 drop top in the middle? :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 11 2010, 06:28 PM~17458227
> *who's 63 drop top in the middle? :biggrin:
> *



Some chick :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 11 2010, 04:28 PM~17456450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 11 2010, 05:37 PM~17458302
> *Some chick  :biggrin:
> *


dang patricia


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 11 2010, 09:18 AM~17452704
> *I didn't understand one god damn word you posted.  but yeah, this will be the 22nd regal i've owned since '89.  Will go good with my other 1987 Regal
> 
> 
> ...


mayne 
am not talkin shyt i was jus tryin to say i like regals the best
i been said i was a rookie home boy 
am not tryin to talk no kinda shyt 
i ain't ballin infact i lost my job today
i give all ya lowriders props. 
ya give me a reason to want to work on my ride


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 8 2010, 01:36 AM~17425910
> *Ivans lincoln BIGM SD 2DOOR RAGG coming soon little sneek peek
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 11 2010, 10:26 AM~17453817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ONE OF MY MEMBERS WHO STAYS IN EL CAMPO..TOLD ME BOUT THIS SHOW  EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goffy_@May 11 2010, 09:06 PM~17459306
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> All I asked was a question....no need for the butthurtedness...... guess I won't ask butthurting questions no more.... :x:


I'm good homie. You can fill it out for yourself if you want. Step your game up homie before you run your mouth.
[/quote]

:0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

uote=AT1in2009,May 11 2010, 08:20 PM~17459467]
FIRST STEP BLAZER


























[/quote]


AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 11 2010, 08:35 PM~17459650
> *ONE DAY OF HARD  WORK IN AT1 MOTORSPORTS      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 11 2010, 09:40 PM~17459718
> *FIRST STEP BLAZER
> 
> 
> ...


cutting hole in back seat for 5th wheel.. dumb 



:biggrin:


i need a bbq pit if at1 wants to make some money. you were halfway there in one pic


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:x: :x:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 09:47 PM~17459818
> *:x: :x:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 11 2010, 07:46 PM~17458394
> *mayne
> am not talkin shyt i was jus tryin to say i like regals the best
> i been said i was a rookie home boy
> ...


homie if you like Regals do your thang and bring the heat with it, dont sweat the talk, you just threw me off a little. Sorry bout the job loss!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2010, 07:50 PM~17459851
> *:0
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

where's that wing factory at????
and does anyone have any 13's for sale??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@May 11 2010, 09:57 PM~17459927
> *where's that wing factory at????
> and does anyone have any 13's for sale??
> *


right by amc30 beltway 8 @ 45 food sucks. never going back.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@May 11 2010, 07:57 PM~17459927
> *where's that wing factory at????
> and does anyone have any 13's for sale??
> *


45 south and beltway 8 by Amc 30


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976-capric...c7#ht_500wt_985


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

tha wings suck there?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@May 11 2010, 10:02 PM~17459997
> *tha wings suck there?
> *


bad. never going back. i'll stick to bayou city.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

pizza hut wings are better then that nasty shit!! 


:rant:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2010, 08:00 PM~17459958
> *right by amc30 beltway 8 @ 45    food sucks.  never going back.
> *


Wing factory on this side sucks ass too...... :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 10:04 PM~17460039
> *Wing factory on this side sucks ass too...... :angry:
> *


taste like cheap ass frozen wings fresh out microwave


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 09:57 PM~17459926
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2010, 07:44 PM~17459784
> *cutting hole in back seat for 5th wheel.. dumb
> :biggrin:
> i need a bbq pit if at1 wants to make some money.  you were halfway there in one pic
> *


Who said theirs a back seat


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2010, 08:05 PM~17460049
> *taste like cheap ass frozen wings fresh out microwave
> *


:yessad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 11 2010, 12:03 PM~17453604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+May 11 2010, 10:07 PM~17460077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck wing factory! bitch ass ****** :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2010, 10:12 PM~17460157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


shit was weak when i heard it today on the radio i thought they were going fist to fist. atleast thats what the people on 97.9 made it seem today @ 6 a.m... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2010, 10:15 PM~17460195
> *shit was weak when i heard it today on the radio i thought they were going fist to fist. atleast thats what the people on 97.9 made it seem today @ 6 a.m... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


naw wasn't even like that. little ***** wasn't even phased he was laughing most the time.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2010, 08:12 PM~17460157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Wat waas dat about???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 11 2010, 10:17 PM~17460211
> *naw  wasn't even like that.    little ***** wasn't even phased he was laughing most the time.
> *


the just showed his interview on fox..he has one of those ragalac hair do's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2010, 10:21 PM~17460255
> *the just showed his interview on fox..he has one of those ragalac hair do's
> *


chia-fro? 

:roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 10:20 PM~17460252
> *Wat waas dat about???
> *


bitch in blue is the teacher.. whoops students ass for him doing something to a female stupid. 

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2010, 08:09 PM~17460097
> *mayne
> *


where u find that pic


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

@1.20

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local...riff%27s-office


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2010, 09:09 PM~17460097
> *mayne
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 11 2010, 10:25 PM~17460326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you gonna make that man start shopping namsayin'


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 11 2010, 08:24 PM~17460308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 11 2010, 10:29 PM~17460383
> *Oh ***** u ain't seen da dew lately.... :biggrin: :x:
> O.
> *


but we remember


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 11 2010, 08:25 PM~17460326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lone how ya really feel ......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2010, 10:25 PM~17460324
> *@1.20
> 
> http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local...riff%27s-office
> *


oh.. kid was making fun of a retard. well fk it..serves em right then.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 11 2010, 05:33 PM~17457739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should have asked for a bedframe...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

NICE
:h5:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 11 2010, 11:11 PM~17461697
> *BATTERY RACK READY NEXT STEP  HARD LINE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 11 2010, 07:37 PM~17458302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anything to get a word in huh :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 12 2010, 12:09 AM~17461673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know it Miklo! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 12 2010, 12:15 AM~17461741
> *you're lucky you're the grand king or i'd let hugo have his way with you sucka
> anything to get a word in huh :uh:
> *


Yous a fool Casper! :wow:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 11 2010, 08:54 PM~17459900
> *homie if you like Regals do your thang and bring the heat with it, dont sweat the talk, you just threw me off a little. Sorry bout the job loss!
> *


straight up 
thanx for being a grown man bout it.
tru vet. right here. 
:yes: 
am out am try n get my job bak. in the mornin


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Anybody have or know where I can find a driverside chrome quarter panel for a 94 fleetwood cadillac?? Need one asap


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+May 11 2010, 08:25 PM~17460326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2010, 08:25 PM~17460324
> *@1.20
> 
> http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local...riff%27s-office
> *


thats funny.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 12 2010, 05:04 AM~17463280
> *Anybody have or know where I can find a driverside chrome quarter panel for a 94 fleetwood cadillac?? Need one asap
> *


Lemme check when I goto my storage later...I got a couple of chrome panels just don't know wich ones.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 11 2010, 10:25 PM~17460324
> *@1.20
> 
> http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local...riff%27s-office
> *


that teacher has been watching too many triple AAA 'rastlin'


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2010, 05:48 AM~17463414
> *Lemme check when I goto my storage later...I got a couple of chrome panels just don't know wich ones.
> *


Alright preciate that need the one for the driverside that goes where the reflector is


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 11 2010, 07:46 PM~17458394
> *mayne
> am not talkin shyt i was jus tryin to say i like regals the best
> i been said i was a rookie home boy
> ...


Didn't say you were talking shit, just couldn't read that jibberish you wrote. I'm not ballin' either (  ) and wouldn't consider myself a Lowrider since I enjoy everything from originals, lowered, rat rods, classics, lowriders, hot rods, etc...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 11 2010, 10:28 PM~17461876
> *:ugh:
> *


X2


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 12 2010, 06:37 AM~17463986
> *X2
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 12 2010, 09:41 AM~17464017
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *Big-Tymer*, latinkustoms4ever, Lord Goofy, ChocolateThriller, dj short dog

:uh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 12 2010, 07:49 AM~17464083
> *
> *



Brookglen C.C.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: dj short dog, Big-Tymer


Gonna swing by and drop off parts you left last week.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 12 2010, 09:59 AM~17464138
> *Brookglen C.C.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

JUST PASSIN THRU HOUSTON!!

QVO :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 12 2010, 10:01 AM~17464149
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: dj short dog, Big-Tymer
> Gonna swing by and drop off parts you left last week.
> *


 :scrutinize: 

*Brookglen C.C. "Rollin 2 DJ's Deep"*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@May 12 2010, 12:50 PM~17465665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have anything with corridos??? That's what we like here in Texas.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 12 2010, 07:37 AM~17463986
> *X2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2010, 11:07 AM~17465854
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

What it do peeps


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 11 2010, 10:52 AM~17454033
> *I don't know about that being the top ride in Houston or even the top regal. Here are two clean regals.
> 
> 
> ...











dont forget about this one.  Can you say T-TOPS.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

CADILLAC CTS CUSTOM GRILL 4 SALE $150... PM a SPANIARD


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2010, 03:37 PM~17467169
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


that bish is clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 12 2010, 02:30 PM~17467590
> *that bish is clean!! :thumbsup:
> *


too clean


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 12 2010, 02:37 PM~17467655
> *too clean
> *


QUE HONGO GUEY??? QUE ROLLO CON EL FRAME.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

this is how we do it in H-town throw your I-I up \m/


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2010, 01:01 PM~17465784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 12 2010, 02:39 PM~17467691
> *QUE HONGO GUEY??? QUE ROLLO CON EL FRAME.
> *


ya mero ya mero


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 12 2010, 09:01 AM~17464149
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: dj short dog, Big-Tymer
> Gonna swing by and drop off parts you left last week.
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 12 2010, 03:04 PM~17466912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't forget about it but didn't have any pics of it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 12 2010, 04:06 PM~17468666
> *I didn't forget about it but didn't have any pics of it.
> *


what?, u dnt have pics, ..usually u have pics of every lowlow in houston/pasdna :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 12 2010, 05:11 PM~17469384
> *what?, u dnt have pics, ..usually u have pics of every lowlow in houston/pasdna :biggrin:
> *


what about sugarland / missouri city? no love


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 12 2010, 06:29 PM~17469587
> *CHOCHIS STREET  HOPPER SINGLE PUMP :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 12 2010, 03:26 PM~17467079
> *CADILLAC CTS CUSTOM GRILL 4 SALE $150... PM a BEANNER
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 12 2010, 07:11 PM~17469384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have plenty of those pics too.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2010, 01:37 PM~17467169
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



*that shit is clean as hell*


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2010, 06:23 PM~17469516
> *what about sugarland / missouri city? no love
> *



x2 :angry:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 12 2010, 04:04 PM~17467972
> *ya mero ya mero
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 12 2010, 05:52 PM~17469875
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: pinche fruit picker


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 12 2010, 07:23 PM~17469516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP DAWG


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 12 2010, 06:56 PM~17470624
> *x2      :angry:
> *


i knew you would chime in on that :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@May 12 2010, 07:01 PM~17470667
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats new homie, u going to oklahoma city show this wknd?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@May 12 2010, 07:10 PM~17470746
> *:0  :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 12 2010, 07:31 PM~17471011
> *i knew you would chime in on that  :biggrin:
> *


guilt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 12 2010, 07:15 PM~17470806
> *BAYTOWN :dunno:
> SUP DAWG
> *


trying to stack my pennys


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:h5: 
I shoot what ever I can find. :guns: 
Wrong kind of shooting. 
La Porte In Houston









Houston in Houston









More La Porte









Four Corners









Mo City 









Houston Hoppers









Baytown









Pasadena










Even Three wheelin cars with bull horns


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 12 2010, 09:43 PM~17472032
> *KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK BY AT1 MOTORSPORTS
> 
> BEFORE AND AFTER  , ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS G BODY
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone ever going to teach at1 how you use quotes correctly? 

:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2010, 08:46 PM~17472090
> *anyone ever going to teach at1 how you use quotes correctly?
> 
> :ugh:
> *


U would think he would know it all...after all....he is "ADVANCE TECHNOLOGY TOP OF THE LINE" 


:ugh: :sprint:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2010, 10:50 PM~17472179
> *U would think he would know it all...after all....he is "ADVANCE TECHNOLOGY TOP OF THE LINE"
> :ugh: :sprint:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 12 2010, 08:46 PM~17472090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha :rimshot:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2010, 09:50 PM~17472179
> *U would think he would know it all...after all....he is "ADVANCE TECHNOLOGY TOP OF THE LINE"
> :ugh: :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2010, 10:46 PM~17472090
> *anyone ever going to teach at1 how you use quotes correctly?
> 
> :ugh:
> *


Maybe someone will teach him somes engrish first.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 12 2010, 11:03 PM~17472368
> *Maybe someone will teach him somes engrish first.
> *


uh oh.. knew you'd bring up the "secure our borders" subject! 

:sprint:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2010, 11:08 PM~17472437
> *uh oh..    knew you'd bring up the "secure our borders" subject!
> 
> :sprint:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 12 2010, 11:09 PM~17472449
> *:uh:
> *


its ok white boy.. i hate wets too.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 12 2010, 06:31 PM~17469617
> *
> *


damn santos you doin thing dawg

damn kevins lac on bac three lookin sic too


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

I see a lot of hate in here! :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 12 2010, 10:42 PM~17472903
> *KUSTOM  AT1 LOCK OFF  ,  SIMILAR LOCK OFF IN HOUSTON, WAT A COINSIDENCE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 12 2010, 10:14 PM~17471621
> *:h5:
> I shoot what ever I can find.  :guns:
> Wrong kind of shooting.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 12 2010, 11:20 PM~17473431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice car lot...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 12 2010, 10:50 PM~17472179
> *U would think he would know it all...after all....he is "ADVANCE TECHNOLOGY TOP OF THE LINE"
> :ugh: :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 12 2010, 11:08 PM~17472437
> *uh oh..    knew you'd bring up the "secure our borders" subject!
> 
> :sprint:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:420:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 12 2010, 08:14 PM~17471621
> *:h5:
> I shoot what ever I can find.  :guns:
> Wrong kind of shooting.
> ...


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 13 2010, 07:20 AM~17475134
> *  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 08:54 AM~17475494
> *:rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

this to big losa 

BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Live today from 10am-2pm: Johnny Lazo featuring - Joe Posada Friends & Legends CD will be play at 11am to be followed at 12pm Ladies of Tejano mix, to be followed by Los Dos Gilberto's Bolero's Mix, Conjunto Feature Cd Linda Escobar Greatest Hits, She may call in. 


http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

(spam!)


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2010, 12:12 AM~17476148
> *Live today from 10am-2pm: Johnny Lazo featuring - Joe Posada Friends & Legends CD will be play at 11am to be followed at 12pm Ladies of Tejano mix, to be followed by Los Dos Gilberto's Bolero's Mix, Conjunto Feature Cd Linda Escobar Greatest Hits, She may call in.
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> 
> ...


BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

this topic needs more mexican lion dog 








oh and help the little girl out fools!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by that_loco_@May 13 2010, 09:18 AM~17476210
> *this topic needs more mexican lion dog
> 
> 
> ...


i think some people here need some of that mexlub in the background for all the butthurt feelings.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 13 2010, 08:25 AM~17476287
> *i think some people here need some of that mexlub in the background for all the butthurt feelings.... :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :drama: :yessad: :yessad: :sprint:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 13 2010, 10:25 AM~17476287
> *i think some people here need some of that mexlub in the background for all the butthurt feelings.... :biggrin:
> *


damB


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:yes:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 14 2010, 12:25 AM~17476287
> *i think some people here need some of that mexlub in the background for all the butthurt feelings.... :biggrin:
> *


BEST MOMMY AWARD ☆ Once you've been hit, you have to hit 8 mommies who you think deserve an award ☆ If you get hit again, you will know how truly amazing you really are☆ If you break the chain, nothing will happen.☆But it's always nice to know that someone thinks you're GREAT!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 13 2010, 09:54 AM~17476567
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



fk man i had tears i was laughing so damn hard.....had to watch it a few times....sorry ass mf's....hahahahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 13 2010, 11:05 AM~17476674
> *fk man i had tears i was laughing so damn hard.....had to watch it a few times....sorry ass mf's....hahahahaha
> *


x2, coworkers came walking by. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tejano Hits Radio Fundraiser for Kids Meals Houston*</span>

<a href=\'http://www.kidsmealshouston.org\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.kidsmealshouston.org</a>

<a href=\'http://www.thebeat713.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.thebeat713.com</a>

<a href=\'http://www.tejanohitsradio.com\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.tejanohitsradio.com</a>

<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/2py1e6h.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Tejano Hits Radio continuing to help out Kids Meals Houston which is a 501©3 non profit, community based organization, serving healthy lunches to 1,200 hungry pre-school aged children, living in poverty. Come out and help support this organization by attending the event. All proceeds go towards K.M.H.*


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:no:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 12 2010, 11:27 PM~17473523
> *nice car lot...
> *


FOR SALE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Police-La-P...--93629494.html

:thumbsdown:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17477934
> *http://www.khou.com/news/local/Police-La-P...--93629494.html
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> *


   :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 13 2010, 01:20 PM~17477934
> *http://www.khou.com/news/local/Police-La-P...--93629494.html
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> *


Someone needs to introduce him to the pineapple.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 13 2010, 01:30 PM~17478006
> *Someone needs to introduce him to the pineapple.
> *


you know he's being put in solitary at county. other inmates don't play that and will slice his ass.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 13 2010, 11:35 AM~17478044
> *you know he's being put in solitary at county.  other inmates don't play that and will slice his ass.
> *


ke onda mija cunto pr la landau :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 13 2010, 02:34 PM~17478587
> *ke onda mija cunto pr la landau  :cheesy:
> *


hechame un telefonazo. ya no tengo room en la casa. lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

got a smooth frame? getting closer


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 02:27 PM~17479603
> *got a smooth frame? getting closer
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: now dat is nice!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 03:27 PM~17479603
> *got a smooth frame? getting closer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 13 2010, 02:37 PM~17479742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 04:50 PM~17479868
> *:thumbsup:
> *


'ta chido guey


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 13 2010, 10:42 AM~17476450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: IS THAT EVEN A 4 REAL PIC


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 12 2010, 10:14 PM~17471621
> *:h5:
> I shoot what ever I can find.  :guns:
> Wrong kind of shooting.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 04:27 PM~17479603
> *got a smooth frame? getting closer
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 02:27 PM~17479603
> *got a smooth frame? getting closer
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mang


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 13 2010, 02:54 PM~17479902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you gentlemen, will post sneaky pics of some pretty decent trailing arms later


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 04:57 PM~17480597
> *thank you gentlemen, will post sneaky pics of some pretty decent trailing arms later
> *


 :thumbsup: *looking good on your frame...bro... cant wait to see it when you finish *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 12 2010, 08:31 PM~17471011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 13 2010, 06:51 PM~17481899
> *MR CENTENARIO  YOU FRAME IS DONE:
> 
> FULL WRAPED FRAME 3/16 FRONT , 3/8 INCH BACK , KUSTOM LOCK OFF , MOLDED FRONT SUSPENSION , MOLDED BACK SUSPENSION , REINFORCED REAR END  READY TO HOP .
> ...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 12 2010, 10:14 PM~17471621
> *:h5:
> I shoot what ever I can find.  :guns:
> Wrong kind of shooting.
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@May 13 2010, 04:26 PM~17480950
> *:thumbsup:  looking good on your frame...bro... cant wait to see it when you finish
> *


orale homie thanks


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 04:27 PM~17479603
> *got a smooth frame? getting closer
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: feed your dog


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 13 2010, 08:01 PM~17482654
> *KUSTOM SOUND SYSTEMS RIGHT NOW AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS, THIS IS JUST A PICK AT THE WORK,, LETS USE KNOW IF YOU WANT ONE ,, CUSTOM BOXES,,CONSOLES,,HIDS,,LETS US KNOW!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 13 2010, 08:42 AM~17476450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 13 2010, 06:51 PM~17482544
> *:twak: feed your dog
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 13 2010, 09:03 PM~17482674
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 13 2010, 08:52 AM~17476553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im in tears..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 13 2010, 09:20 PM~17482829
> *im in tears..... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


ain't that funny :ugh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 12 2010, 09:41 PM~17472882
> *I see a lot of hate in here! :biggrin:
> *


x3300000000000


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 13 2010, 07:23 PM~17482859
> *ain't that funny      :ugh:
> *


i rather put a 16" superstroker under the couch while you sit there and see what would happen...... :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Emperor Goofy, 84 BLAZER, *low v*, BigMoneyTexas

wut up my Empire brother....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

on sum gangsta shyt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 13 2010, 10:52 PM~17483916
> *_axvQ3ZC2wo&feature
> on sum gangsta shyt
> *


x2


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

yea project pat bangs 
you ever bang old three 6
this is a bone thugs diss by the mafia 




 :burn:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 13 2010, 10:33 PM~17484445
> *BLAZER HARD LINES ITS DONE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 13 2010, 11:35 PM~17484464
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 13 2010, 10:15 PM~17484228
> *yea project pat bangs
> you ever bang old three 6
> this is a bone thugs diss by the mafia
> ...


nothing bangs like late night tip


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 03:07 PM~17480731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eh WUATCHA EL KIKIN CAMINANDO!!!! :biggrin: ERES GATCHO LO UVIERAS LEVANTADO WUEY.... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 13 2010, 03:27 PM~17479603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would need reinforcements...... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2010, 07:07 AM~17487305
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

que onda HOUSTON .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 14 2010, 07:13 AM~17487324
> *:uh:
> *


  :uh:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 13 2010, 07:20 PM~17482829
> *im in tears..... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: OH SHIT !!!


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 14 2010, 05:16 AM~17487335
> *que onda HOUSTON .
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@May 14 2010, 09:43 AM~17488031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que onda conrad


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2010, 08:44 AM~17488043
> *que onda conrad
> *


its me Alex "Resortez"
:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@May 14 2010, 09:47 AM~17488072
> *its me Alex
> :wave:
> *


oh shit, i didn't notice the name, what's up man.


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2010, 08:48 AM~17488078
> *oh shit, i didn't notice the name, what's up man.
> *


here back in school trying to get my credits to finally graduate


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@May 14 2010, 09:51 AM~17488104
> *here back in school trying to get my credits to finally graduate
> *


orale


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 13 2010, 08:20 PM~17482829
> *im in tears..... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

NO TURNING BACK NOW


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 14 2010, 01:34 PM~17490186
> *NO TURNING BACK NOW
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 14 2010, 01:25 PM~17490097
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 14 2010, 01:34 PM~17490186
> *NO TURNING BACK NOW
> 
> 
> ...


you already fucked up hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you were supposed to do it like this to roll the lip


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2010, 12:02 PM~17490457
> *you already fucked up hno:
> *


from roberto de experto


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 14 2010, 02:22 PM~17490643
> *from roberto de experto
> *


:twak: actually you can do it that way but the pics i posted is the correct way to do it for factory look


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 14 2010, 02:22 PM~17490643
> *from roberto de experto
> *


a roberto le gusta el popote de Vergacruz


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 14 2010, 11:34 AM~17490186
> *NO TURNING BACK NOW
> 
> 
> ...


That car looks familiar. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 14 2010, 01:11 PM~17491040
> *a roberto le gusta el popote de Vergacruz
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 02:27 PM~17479603
> *got a smooth frame? getting closer
> 
> 
> ...


frame looks good. whats up with the hearts???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 14 2010, 03:36 PM~17492394
> *frame looks good. whats up with the hearts???
> *


thanks, some chick likes to write all over


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

IS FRIDAY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 14 2010, 06:27 PM~17492854
> *IS FRIDAY!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lone that almost looks like urs did ......it just hasabout 80 more beers and its missin the out to lunch sign


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

say wut


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 14 2010, 06:23 PM~17492823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Raining like a mofo


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Resortez_@May 14 2010, 09:43 AM~17488031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 14 2010, 08:32 PM~17493762
> *Raining like a mofo
> *


You must stay on the south side


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

fuckin rain!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 06:35 PM~17494228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A BEAST!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 09:35 PM~17494228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+May 14 2010, 07:37 PM~17494235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rollins are in..


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 14 2010, 07:43 AM~17488037
> *:wave:
> *


que onda boiler como estas homie.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 09:44 PM~17494305
> *rollin's are in..
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 14 2010, 06:38 PM~17493805
> *You must stay on the south side
> *


nope


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 06:44 PM~17494305
> *if my car didnt weigh 5ooo lbs it would be.. but its still pretty quick...
> been cruisin around  with no hood.. but not bringin it out till the 30th
> rollins are in..
> *


I BET IT RUNS GOOD, NICE!!! :sprint: :run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 14 2010, 07:52 PM~17494371
> *nope
> *


on da nawf!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2010, 11:00 PM~17494943
> *
> 
> *


:rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 07:35 PM~17494228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U runnin electrical fans???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2010, 09:01 PM~17494948
> *:rofl:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 14 2010, 10:34 PM~17495204
> *BLAZER ITS DONE POLISH HARD LINES EVERYTHING CONECTED AN WORKIN GOOD
> READY TO WIN POINTS IN SHOWS   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2010, 09:03 PM~17494962
> *U runnin electrical fans???
> *


yea.. ive head electric fans since car went back on da frame


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2010, 11:03 PM~17494962
> *U runnin electrical fans???
> *



he gonna run dis dick up his ass


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 14 2010, 09:52 PM~17495305
> *he gonna run dis dick up his ass
> *


haha...run my cum down ur chin...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2010, 11:56 PM~17495338
> *haha...run my cum down ur chin...
> *



chin nuts


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=449384

AQUI TIENES TONIO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 13 2010, 02:27 PM~17479603
> *got a smooth frame? getting closer
> 
> 
> ...



*looking real good Boiler real nice job.*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 14 2010, 04:43 PM~17492997
> *lone that almost looks like urs did ......it just hasabout 80 more beers and its missin the out to lunch sign
> *


it has bout 10 more beers than mine did, for a while i only had lunch meat and beers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 14 2010, 09:51 PM~17495290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 14 2010, 02:22 PM~17490643
> *from roberto de experto
> *


roberto de $300 rusty sunroof expert 




:rimshot:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 14 2010, 10:03 PM~17495388
> *looking real good Boiler real nice job.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 07:38 AM~17497425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 09:38 AM~17497425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 DOE CADILLAC FLEETWOOD 90 OUT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 15 2010, 11:21 AM~17498023
> *NO JACKSTANDS QUEENS PURO STREET KINGS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 15 2010, 08:09 AM~17497637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 14 2010, 01:02 PM~17490457
> *you already fucked up hno:
> *


I GUESS NOT BAD 4 FUCKING UP


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

ITS BEEN RAINING N NO LEAKS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 15 2010, 02:46 PM~17498904
> *I GUESS NOT BAD 4 FUCKING UP
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 15 2010, 12:49 PM~17498917
> *ITS BEEN RAINING N NO LEAKS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS ROBERTO, :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ne one got a 13' 72 spoke dayton 4 sale?gotta have gold nipples...pm me if u do.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2010, 03:56 PM~17499243
> *WHERE IS ROBERTO,  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 i thought he was going to do the ones that slide back on the inside :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wave:

1 Members: LastMinuteCustoms


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2010, 01:26 AM~17495998
> *roberto de $300 rusty sunroof expert
> :rimshot:
> *


got to pay to play, LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 15 2010, 04:16 PM~17499324
> *ne one got a 13' 72 spoke dayton 4 sale?gotta have gold nipples...pm me if u do.
> *


got a set, don't know if i'll sell them yet.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2010, 02:37 PM~17499420
> *got a set, don't know if i'll sell them yet.
> *


JUST NEED ONE..but let me know on the set..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opluVzLhPLs


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 15 2010, 09:21 AM~17498023
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: sup foo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 15 2010, 02:48 PM~17499465
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opluVzLhPLs
> *


oh mayne!!!!! wtf??????????????, :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@May 12 2010, 12:01 PM~17466365
> *
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR STOPN BY AND PRIME FRAME   
BAYTOWN 281 IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ZARS CADILLAC IN MR CAPONE E'S VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SQS2tl164A


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 15 2010, 12:08 PM~17498723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: sup foolio what chu talkn bout :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 07:06 PM~17500207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 05:06 PM~17500207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: , what part of houston is going


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17500288
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: , what part of houston is going
> *


"I" don't know....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 05:30 PM~17500303
> *"I" don't know....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2010, 07:36 PM~17500327
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


its mine :biggrin: ima cut it soon but cant decide how to do the set up :| but you know it has to be black to match the engine bay :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 05:06 PM~17500207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a badass trailer


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 05:38 PM~17500340
> *its mine  :biggrin: ima cut it soon but cant decide how to do the set up :| but you know it has to be black to match the engine bay  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2010, 07:41 PM~17500359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 05:38 PM~17500340
> *its mine  :biggrin: ima cut it soon but cant decide how to do the set up :| but you know it has to be black to match the engine bay  :cheesy:
> *


***** u fuckin with 65 four door, what part of the game is that pimpin. just fuckin with u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2010, 07:43 PM~17500368
> ****** u fuckin with 65 four door, what part of the game is that pimpin.  just fuckin with u  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my four door wont be a lowrider but i bet it will be better than some of these show cars. im not half stepping putting bondo over rust holes..im not scared of lil rust and i have no problem spending money on a bucket..if i did i would just get a gbody and call it a day :wow:...full frame off with modern shit...just watch.im just going to show yall what i can do till the rag comes out :0 four play


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2010, 05:06 PM~17499566
> *THANKS HOMIE FOR STOPN BY AND PRIME FRAME
> BAYTOWN 281 IN THE HOUSE
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 07:46 PM~17500379
> *my four door wont be a lowrider but i bet it will be better than some of these show cars. im not half stepping putting bondo over rust holes..im not scared of lil rust and i have no problem spending money on a bucket..if i did i would just get a gbody and call it a day  :wow:...just watch.im just going to show yall what i can do till the rag comes out  :0
> *




__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 15 2010, 07:48 PM~17500385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  stfu mazda boy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 15 2010, 05:46 PM~17500379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 05:46 PM~17500379
> *my four door wont be a lowrider but i bet it will be better than some of these show cars. im not half stepping putting bondo over rust holes..im not scared of lil rust and i have no problem spending money on a bucket..if i did i would just get a gbody and call it a day  :wow:...full frame off with modern shit...just watch.im just going to show yall what i can do till the rag comes out  :0 four play
> *


man, ima call u pockets deep


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 05:48 PM~17500387
> *  stfu mazda boy
> *


wahahahahah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2010, 07:50 PM~17500405
> *man, ima call u pockets deep
> *


nope not even close..just spend my money wisely instead of on clubs like some of homeboys


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i like them ghost patterns


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 15 2010, 05:40 PM~17500354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: stfu.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2010, 07:50 PM~17500403
> *too much writting not enough movement,  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  we dont all get paid 20+ an hour


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 07:56 PM~17500438
> *FUCK DAT TRAILER..... :uh:
> :uh:  stfu.
> *


a fleetwood would also fall in the gbody statement


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 05:52 PM~17500418
> *nope not even close..just spend my money wisely instead of on clubs like some of homeboys
> *


:happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne! im about to pop a top this gone get good


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2010, 07:59 PM~17500454
> *shit 20 an  hour aint really shit when u have grown up bills
> 
> mayne! im about to pop a top this gone get good
> *


is it ever enough mr. x ray tech


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 07:59 PM~17500459
> *Gettin paid 20 n hour don't mean shit.....trust me =(
> 
> *


well i dont even it make half of that so what do i know


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500435
> *i like them ghost patterns
> *


  same thing i had before.. just new colors


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 05:56 PM~17500442
> * we dont all get paid 20+ an hour
> *


im unemployed :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 05:51 PM~17500412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks just too damn good sic   :wow: :wow:


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

Ijust found this page. I did not know we still had low lows in the H. But I can see yall boy got mad skills. That paint off the chain. I got an 84 coupe deville. I have had it for about 12 yrs. just got big enough nuts to try to do something with it. So I be bugging the fuck out of yall for HELP!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84on84z_@May 15 2010, 08:09 PM~17500539
> *Ijust found this page. I did not know we still had low lows in the H. But I can see yall boy got mad skills. That paint off the chain. I got an 84 coupe deville. I have had it for about 12 yrs. just got big enough nuts to try to do something with it. So I be bugging the fuck out of yall for HELP!
> *


thats i what i said till rollin84z.com linked me to this about 3 years ago :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 14 2010, 09:00 PM~17494943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2010, 06:09 PM~17500535
> *that looks just too damn good sic     :wow:  :wow:
> *


gotta love candy and pearls


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 03:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


no i dont brah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 06:00 PM~17500461
> *is it ever enough mr. x ray tech
> *


its all an exchange of time and money. u rarely have both at the same time..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 15 2010, 07:56 PM~17500442
> * we dont all get paid 20+ an hour
> *


X2 :tears:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 15 2010, 07:20 PM~17500981
> *X2 :tears:
> *


Or 30 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 09:23 PM~17501005
> *Or 30 :uh:
> *


still way off :tongue:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 07:23 PM~17501005
> *Or 30 :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2010, 08:25 PM~17501022
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 15 2010, 07:24 PM~17501008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 cross da back to push top way back..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 15 2010, 07:32 PM~17501073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 15 2010, 08:41 PM~17501151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 07:41 PM~17501151
> *I hatfe u fuckin white people...
> 10 cross da back to push top way back..
> *


cut and not giving a fuck


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Awwwe here go these stuck in. The 1990s ass ****** posting they music...:sprint:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 09:47 PM~17501204
> *Awwwe here go these stuck in. The 1990s ass ****** posting they music...:sprint:
> *


:h5:






















:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 08:47 PM~17501204
> *Awwwe here go these stuck in. The 1990s ass ****** posting they music...:sprint:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

*****, who the fuck is gucci bandana....wtf


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 15 2010, 07:51 PM~17501227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 *****. U just made me have flashbacks from when my shoulder still was good and we owned. Roxy and toc bar by moppin da floors wit ****** to dis. Shit :run: :run:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2010, 08:45 PM~17501189
> *cut and not giving a fuck
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayne, boy said when my shoulder was still good


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 08:56 PM~17501283
> *:0 :0 *****. U just made me have flashbacks from when my shoulder still was good and we owned. Roxy and toc bar by moppin da floors wit ****** to dis. Shit :run: :run:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2010, 07:58 PM~17501298
> *mayne, boy said when my shoulder was still good
> *


Shoulder got mo miles than a f350 :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats all that wood working you be doing in the shower my nigg


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 15 2010, 07:56 PM~17501284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no not da hole saw..:sprint:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2010, 08:00 PM~17501320
> *thats all that wood working you be doing in the shower my nigg
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 15 2010, 08:01 PM~17501323
> *Oh no not da hole saw..:sprint:
> *


must be cut to roll plaque, yaundstaumsayn


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

missing passanger side corner lamp......300 bucks an its urs....








150 for tha shaved an molded trunk


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

832-259-2082.....mister.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2010, 08:03 PM~17501346
> *must be cut to roll plaque, yaundstaumsayn
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@May 15 2010, 12:49 PM~17498917
> *ITS BEEN RAINING N NO LEAKS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


props :biggrin: walkin the walk


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 15 2010, 05:51 PM~17500412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice lettering  

and oooooooo cooolors :wow:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 15 2010, 05:54 PM~17500425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm how many times you going to paint that car i tought it look good the way it was but it still looks good sir keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

so shit i see some famous houston,pasadena,baytown and mo city lowriders at my wedding back in 2003..... :0 
EMPIRE,LATIN KUSTOMS,LATIN CARTEL AND INDIVIUALS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@May 15 2010, 09:26 PM~17501946
> *
> damm how many times you going to paint that car i tought it look good the way it was but it still looks good sir keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *


Jus a few touch ups.. had a couple big chips.. and jack hit my rocker...I don't plan on ever re painting it


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2010, 09:31 PM~17501992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17500425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back in your "you got SERVED" days huh.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2010, 10:31 PM~17501992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: goood ol times


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 15 2010, 04:22 PM~17499363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@May 15 2010, 10:45 PM~17502741
> *:thumbsup: goood ol times
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2010, 09:31 PM~17501992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


everyone looks JUNG


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2010, 07:04 AM~17504454
> *everyone looks JUNG
> *


i was 25 .... mayne time flys..fixing to be 32 on the 27th :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 16 2010, 09:55 AM~17504647
> *i was 25 .... mayne time flys..fixing to be 32 on the 27th  :0
> *


damn you are old :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 16 2010, 07:55 AM~17504647
> *i was 25 .... mayne time flys..fixing to be 32 on the 27th  :0
> *


im gona be 30 on wednesday :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 16 2010, 08:05 AM~17504691
> *damn you are old :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2010, 01:25 AM~17503103
> *and i thought'd you shut the fk up when anybody posts anything about a sunroof.  :uh:
> sixtyone?  :biggrin:
> will the sunroof fit?  :uh:
> ...


you act like a give a fuck what any one thinks :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2010, 08:05 AM~17504693
> *im gona be 30 on wednesday  :happysad:
> *


 thirty and flirty....... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2010, 05:06 PM~17499566
> *THANKS HOMIE FOR STOPN BY AND PRIME FRAME
> BAYTOWN 281 IN THE HOUSE
> 
> ...


  ALMOST THERE.......GONNA BE DRAGGIN BUMPERRRRRR IN NO TIME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2010, 10:05 AM~17504693
> *im gona be 30 on wednesday  :happysad:
> *


old fuck


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 16 2010, 09:04 AM~17504992
> * ALMOST THERE.......GONNA BE DRAGGIN BUMPERRRRRR IN NO TIME
> *


yes sir, well at least those are the plans :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 16 2010, 08:23 AM~17504771
> *thirty and flirty....... :biggrin:
> *


:uh: stop it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2010, 11:31 PM~17501992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just noticed lone star in back wearing vest looking like "this ain't coo" 

:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

newest update.....

 












PISTOLEROS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 16 2010, 11:21 AM~17505864
> *newest update.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any pics from last nights cruise?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 16 2010, 09:04 AM~17504992
> * ALMOST THERE.......GONNA BE DRAGGIN BUMPERRRRRR IN NO TIME
> *


GET UR ASS TO WORK N U CAN HEAR THAT BOUT THE LINK....... :0 MAKES A GOOD TABLE FOR THE MEAN TIME THOUGH... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

puro pedo!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 16 2010, 03:25 PM~17506628
> *GET UR ASS TO WORK N U CAN HEAR  THAT BOUT THE LINK....... :0  MAKES A GOOD TABLE FOR THE MEAN TIME THOUGH... :0  :biggrin:
> *


SEEMS LIKE ITS IN PRISON EVRYTIME I GO OVER THERE THE GATES LOCKED..... AND U AINT NEVER THERE :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 16 2010, 07:01 PM~17507786
> *SEEMS LIKE ITS IN PRISON EVRYTIME I GO OVER THERE THE GATES LOCKED..... AND U AINT NEVER THERE :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *713ridaz*

:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2010, 05:04 PM~17507808
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 713ridaz
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 16 2010, 07:07 PM~17507831
> *:uh:
> *


your old friends were at party i was at last nite.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 16 2010, 06:31 PM~17508004
> *CLEAN SHOP READY TO WORK HARD ON NEW PROJECTS THIS WEEK:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 16 2010, 07:39 PM~17508054
> *
> *


 :uh: 


:banghead:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 16 2010, 12:21 PM~17505864
> *newest update.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK ESE MR PISTOLERO ES CABRON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 16 2010, 05:07 PM~17507831
> *:uh:
> *


man,


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 16 2010, 05:01 PM~17507786
> *SEEMS LIKE ITS IN PRISON EVRYTIME I GO OVER THERE THE GATES LOCKED..... AND U AINT NEVER THERE :uh:
> *


more like storage lot ....rents due mutha fukaaaaa... :0 :0 haa :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 16 2010, 08:32 PM~17508590
> *more like storage lot ....rents due mutha fukaaaaa... :0  :0 haa :biggrin:
> *


mayne


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2010, 06:34 PM~17508607
> *mayne
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 08:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 07:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

new grill installed


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 09:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 09:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 07:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 09:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2010, 02:50 PM~17506421
> *any pics from last nights cruise?
> *


? isnt it supposed to be every 3rd saturday? :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 07:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


7juan3 :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 09:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ACE looks good Mosca :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 16 2010, 10:07 PM~17509535
> *7juan3  :wow:
> *


sixtyjuan


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2010, 10:05 PM~17509507
> *? isnt it supposed to be every 3rd saturday? :|
> *


oh i forgot this is houston the home of the no riders :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 07:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: really nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 16 2010, 10:44 PM~17509967
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  really nice
> *


post office money


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2010, 08:50 PM~17510037
> *post office money
> *


fuck welding, im gona switch trades :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 16 2010, 08:54 PM~17510095
> *fuck welding, im gona switch trades :cheesy:
> *


whats up h-town.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 16 2010, 10:54 PM~17510095
> *fuck welding, im gona switch trades :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 10:54 PM~17510107
> *whats  up  h-town.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 08:54 PM~17510107
> *whats  up  h-town.... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what it do homie, big change on ur ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 06:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   MAYNE!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 16 2010, 08:59 PM~17510160
> *:uh:
> *


i hate this guy here^^^^^


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 11:07 PM~17510267
> *i  hate  this  guy  here^^^^^
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 16 2010, 09:05 PM~17510243
> *what it do homie, big change on ur ride :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea ... especially in my small town..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 11:07 PM~17510267
> *i  hate  this  guy  here^^^^^
> *


:drama:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 16 2010, 09:08 PM~17510281
> *:biggrin:
> *


knock that smirk of your face :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2010, 09:09 PM~17510289
> *:drama:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 11:10 PM~17510307
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 11:09 PM~17510297
> *knock  that  smirk of your  face :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

does anyone know who has a 1962 impala pedal car for sale.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 11:11 PM~17510324
> *does  anyone  know  who  has  a  1962 impala pedal  car  for  sale.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 16 2010, 09:11 PM~17510321
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 08:11 PM~17510324
> *does  anyone  know  who  has  a  1962 impala pedal  car  for  sale.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 11:12 PM~17510339
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 16 2010, 09:13 PM~17510354
> *:nono:
> *


  :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic *(1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)*
3 Members: mrchavez, switches4life, 84 BLAZER

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 11:15 PM~17510380
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: mrchavez, switches4life, 84 BLAZER
> 
> ...


 :ninja:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 16 2010, 09:16 PM~17510386
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you get that hopper fixed


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2010, 09:16 PM~17510395
> *:ninja:
> *


ohhhh chit...a ninja.... :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *mrchavez*

:happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 11:16 PM~17510398
> *you  get  those  hoppers  fixed
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 16 2010, 09:19 PM~17510437
> *:0
> *


oh my oh my...sorry sorry... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 16 2010, 11:27 PM~17511299
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS  AND HOMIES IN 59 AND LITTLE  YORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 16 2010, 11:16 PM~17511173
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:  CRUZIN AT LITTLE YORK AND 59
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 16 2010, 11:03 PM~17511008
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS  CHILLIN AT THE PLAYA     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 

real talk 

HOUSTON (KTRK) -- The man accused of killing a pregnant mother faced a judge this morning.

It happened yesterday afternoon on Autumn Breeze in northwest Harris County.
Michael McDougall appeared before a judge around 4am. The judge read his charge of capital murder and ordered him to remain in jail without bound and the proceeding was over very quickly.

McDougall, 37, is accused of repeatedly shooting his pregnant wife, Jennifer, in the abdomen on Sunday in the family's driveway. Neighbors say Jennifer McDougall, 31, was six and half months pregnant with the couple's fourth child.

Deputies say McDougall may have led their other three children ages, 2, 4 and 8 to the family's station wagon after the shooting.

Because the shooting happened early on Sunday morning there were a lot of neighbors and witnesses who told Eyewitness News they heard everything.

"I heard one shot and screams, terrible screams and we kind of thought when it happened quickly -- we thought there was an animal fight from the pitch in the screaming," neighbor Judy Harr said.
*
The only word that we heard directly from McDougall so far came as he was being walked into jail. He said, "She had it coming."
*
The case is set in the 263rd district court. McDougall told the judge this morning that he plans to hire his own attorney.

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7445590 <- video


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 09:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good juan


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 15 2010, 03:06 PM~17499566
> *THANKS HOMIE FOR STOPN BY AND PRIME FRAME
> BAYTOWN 281 IN THE HOUSE
> 
> ...


OYE GUEY.. FRAME LOOKS REAL GOOD. I LIKE THE WELDING CART.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

daz wut u get when u get buckets :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 17 2010, 07:13 AM~17513289
> *OYE GUEY.. FRAME LOOKS REAL GOOD. I LIKE THE WELDING CART.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

quote=AT1in2009,May 17 2010, 12:04 PM~17515465]
AT1 CUSTOM SOUND SPECIAL:
NEW MP3 CAR STEREO UPGRADE SALE!!!!!!!

FREE INSTALL ON MOST CARS !!!!
ONLY $ 79.00

MERA-8909 IS A GREAT CD/MP3/WMA CAR STEREO. WITH A 52 WATT OUTPUT THAT WILL GIVE YOUR CAR A HIGH POWERED SOUND SYSTEM.
BETTER THAN LEADING BRAND AND BUILD TO LAST!!!!!!!

FREE INSTALL ON MOST CARS!
SPECIFICASION:

AM/FM CAR STEREO CD/MP3/WMA PLAYBACK- CD-R / CD-RW COMPATIBLE- 30 PRESET RADIO STATION.
- ENCODE VOLUME CONTROL- MULTI-COLOR LCD DISPLAY
-BUILT-IN RCA OUTPUT -BUILT- IN NOISE FILTER
- PANEL LITHT ILLUMINATION- LOUDNESS AND MUTE SOUND CONTROL
- ELECTRONIC SHOCK PROTECCTION (ESP)
-INFRE-RED REMOTE CONTROL INCLUIDED

( PARTS ARE EXTRA)

ALL PRODUCTS HAVE 1-FULL YEAR EXCHANCE WARRANTY FROM THE THE DATE OF PURCHASE , HANDLING CHARGE AND PROOF OF PURCHASE OR INVOICE REQUIRED.

WILL NOT ACCEP PHYSICAL DAMAGE SUCH AS CRACK OR BROKEN LCD PANEL.
[/quote]


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 16 2010, 08:31 PM~17509140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MAYNE I SEE YOU FUKERS 
ON DA STREETS DOIN THANGS
:yes:
SO THAT LEAVES ONLY ONE QUESTION
WHOS PICKIN ME UP HA


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 09:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEA THUMBSUP 2 ALL THEM IMPALA'S OUT THERE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 17 2010, 08:00 AM~17513562
> *daz wut u get when u get buckets :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ON MY SIDE OF TOWN.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

I NEED A 44 INCH MOONROOF ON MY 64 ANYBODY?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 16 2010, 09:31 PM~17509140
> *new grill installed
> 
> 
> ...


is dat ***** standin on sumthin goddaaaamn


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@May 15 2010, 09:52 PM~17501243
> *i got this 87 monte LS clean paint job 3 months old 2 pumps pro hopper 6 batteries....and im in AZ
> 
> 
> ...


damn this bitch is clean


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

AT1 ya deja la compu wey vente a echarte una fajitas ya esta la grill en chinga


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 17 2010, 01:48 PM~17517120
> *THATS ON MY SIDE OF TOWN.
> *


lol da shit is funny


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 17 2010, 03:22 PM~17518083
> *is dat ***** standin on sumthin goddaaaamn
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 17 2010, 05:22 PM~17518083
> *is dat ***** standin on sumthin goddaaaamn
> *



he standin on the end of this dick, raise up son! :angry:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 17 2010, 06:43 PM~17518885
> *he standin on the end of this dick, raise up son! :angry:
> *


Shut up fool yous on the clock :rant:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 17 2010, 02:18 PM~17518049
> *I NEED A 44 INCH MOONROOF ON MY 64  ANYBODY?
> *


LAST MINUTE....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 17 2010, 06:22 PM~17519902
> *LAST MINUTE....
> *


  thanx homie im a rookie on diz shit I don't know alotta shops


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shotgun!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Slim...u tellin me these dam thangs don't look good ....playing peekaboo wit da Z's...?????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2010, 09:11 PM~17520458
> *Slim...u tellin me these dam thangs don't look good ....playing peekaboo wit da Z's...?????
> 
> 
> ...


they look good. and easier then narrowing axle.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

: hoppers4life
ke onda tony??


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 17 2010, 06:21 PM~17520606
> *: hoppers4life
> ke onda tony??
> *


aqui chilling homie, trying to hit da streets soon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 17 2010, 06:43 PM~17520115
> *  thanx homie im a rookie on diz shit  I don't know alotta shops
> *


If not get at slim or 713ridaz...they can hook u up.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 17 2010, 08:22 PM~17519902
> *LAST MINUTE....
> *


sold while back


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2010, 09:24 PM~17520646
> *If not get at slim or 7JUAN3ridaz...they can hook u up.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 17 2010, 07:24 PM~17520645
> *aqui chilling homie, trying to hit da streets soon!!! :biggrin:
> *


orale ke dice la raza del east side? el gordino nunca vino a rreglar al still chippin ke onda te lo avientas o ke?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2010, 07:24 PM~17520646
> *If not get at slim or 713ridaz...they can hook u up.
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2010, 07:11 PM~17520458
> *Slim...u tellin me these dam thangs don't look good ....playing peekaboo wit da Z's...?????
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 17 2010, 06:30 PM~17520747
> *orale ke dice la raza del east side? el gordino nunca vino a rreglar al still chippin ke onda te lo avientas o ke?
> *


yYA SAVES K AQUI EN AT1 TE LO PONEMOS AL 100%, LET ME KNOW!!!  
EL GORDITO AHI ANDA CHINGANDOLE COMO SIEMPRE.....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+May 17 2010, 06:27 PM~17520703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 CHINGON....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Sick713 wuz up bitch when u cruisin o da southwest?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 17 2010, 07:45 PM~17520979
> *yYA SAVES K AQUI EN AT1 TE LO PONEMOS AL 100%, LET ME KNOW!!!
> EL GORDITO AHI ANDA CHINGANDOLE COMO SIEMPRE.....
> *


ya esta derrepente se los llevo ya esta nomas tirado ahi en el taller se esta echando a perder ahi parkeado :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 17 2010, 07:48 PM~17521011
> *Sick713 wuz up bitch when  u cruisin o da southwest?
> *


wats up..
shit workin on the ride.. wont be back out till after the 30th.. still gotta put the hood back on.


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up maniacos from majicos


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 17 2010, 07:57 PM~17521139
> *2000 TOWNCAR
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@May 17 2010, 08:37 PM~17521760
> *
> waz up maniacos from majicos
> *


sup hommi


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i see you there.... scatterd brains :uh:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

waz up darkasss i mean darknees


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@May 17 2010, 08:37 PM~17521760
> *
> waz up maniacos from majicos
> *


KE ONDA PRIMO :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+May 17 2010, 08:41 PM~17521836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 16 2010, 08:14 PM~17508990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car moska. You need to call that car "miracle" cause thats what it took to get some ****** to P-town. :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 18 2010, 12:32 AM~17523876
> *AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK
> STRESS POINTS AND KUSTOM A ARMS  LINCOLN    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 17 2010, 11:33 PM~17523877
> *Nice car moska. You need to call that car "miracle" cause thats what it took to get some ****** to P-town.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2010, 01:33 AM~17523877
> *Nice car moska. You need to call that car "miracle" cause thats what it took to get some ****** to P-town.  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 17 2010, 09:11 PM~17520458
> *Slim...u tellin me these dam thangs don't look good ....playing peekaboo wit da Z's...?????
> 
> 
> ...


get them hoes. have ****** on other fleets trippen :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2010, 01:33 AM~17523877
> *Nice car moska. You need to call that car "miracle" cause thats what it took to get some ****** to P-town.  :biggrin:
> *


some ****** don't give a fuck about no ptown 


 




> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 18 2010, 06:16 AM~17524796
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 17 2010, 11:33 PM~17523877
> *Nice car moska. You need to call that car "miracle" cause thats what it took to get some ****** to P-town.  :biggrin:
> *


didnt ****** go help you tear down your caprice so u could chrome it out when u were in the big I.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 09:19 AM~17525596
> *didnt ****** go help you tear down your caprice so u could chrome it out when u were in the big I.
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not talkin shit just sayin i go where ever to help club members


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Few pics from South Side yesterday.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 08:19 AM~17525596
> *didnt ****** go help you tear down your caprice so u could chrome it out when u were in the big I.
> *


Yeah I miss that car


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 18 2010, 10:07 AM~17525995
> *Few pics from South Side yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 18 2010, 07:25 AM~17524986
> *
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 17 2010, 06:43 PM~17518885
> *he standin on the end of this dick, raise up son! :angry:
> *


 :ugh: sorry i dont partake in your gayness PATRICIA....MS THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS IN RESTORATION


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 18 2010, 08:07 AM~17525995
> *Few pics from South Side yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


need to put on my damn hood :angry:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 18 2010, 01:34 PM~17528698
> *OTHER FACE OF AT1 MOTORSPORTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 09:19 AM~17525596
> *didnt ****** go help you tear down your caprice so u could chrome it out when u were in the big I.
> *


 :0 

i drove all way to ptown to scoop up someone, take em to mo city to help out on a car. 28 cans of spray paint later i was done with belly of linc.. drove his ass all way back to ptown.. and i ain't even in the club. 


or wait. nevermind. he picked me up. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 18 2010, 07:20 PM~17531898
> *
> *


 :uh: nobody gives a fuck! just FYI 


you understand english?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2010, 06:02 PM~17532342
> *:uh:    nobody gives a fuck!  just FYI
> you understand english?
> *


:drama:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 08:04 PM~17532379
> *:drama:
> *


we need a break from all this rim, hopper, drop top talk.. need to get back to our talking shit roots!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2010, 06:00 PM~17532326
> *:0
> 
> i drove all way to ptown to scoop up someone, take em to mo city to help out on a car.  28 cans of spray paint later i was done with belly of linc..  drove his ass all way back to ptown..  and i ain't even in the club.
> ...


***** u didnt do shit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 18 2010, 06:06 PM~17532399
> *we need a break from all this rim, hopper, drop top talk..  need to get back to our talking shit roots!
> *


ill let u do all that.. im just a spectator unless otherwise!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 18 2010, 08:07 AM~17525995
> *Few pics from South Side yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


is that jp doing this in the back ground...


:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 18 2010, 08:08 PM~17532434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 08:04 PM~17532379
> *:drama:
> *


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h7gCd-C-Tys&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h7gCd-C-Tys&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 18 2010, 06:15 PM~17532508
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h7gCd-C-Tys&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h7gCd-C-Tys&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> *


lol..in my pocket...came home earlier.. shoulder was killin me..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 08:19 PM~17532577
> *lol..in my pocket...came home earlier.. shoulder was killin me..
> *


Don't make me send Stewie to your house.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 18 2010, 06:22 PM~17532612
> *Don't make me send Stewie to your house.
> *


ill kick him in his football head...

nohomo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2010, 08:32 PM~17532693
> *ill kick him in his watermelon  head...
> 
> nohomo
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 18 2010, 07:33 AM~17525706
> *not talkin shit just sayin i go where ever to help club members
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 17 2010, 11:33 PM~17523877
> *Nice car moska. You need to call that car "miracle" cause thats what it took to get some ****** to P-town.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

What up Patricia, why you so quiet? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 17 2010, 06:50 PM~17518951
> *Shut up fool yous on the clock :rant:
> *



*jingle *jingle

time for dinner trick :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 09:50 PM~17533645
> **jingle *jingle
> 
> time for dinner trick :biggrin:
> *


Fucker


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2010, 09:50 PM~17533660
> *Fucker
> *



wuddup punk :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

pulled 13 hours today at the j-o-b


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 09:50 PM~17533645
> **jingle *jingle
> 
> time for dinner trick :biggrin:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, Rivis~N~Lacs

Hurry Mario get the fuck out of here before Pat see's you!!!!! :uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 07:52 PM~17533684
> *pulled 13 hour b j
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *The Truth, HMART1970*


didn't i say ya'll couldn't be on at the same time?? hugo you're my money maker, get to yo corner :angry:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2010, 07:53 PM~17533708
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, Rivis~N~Lacs
> 
> ...


he better get ready for sat its #3


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 18 2010, 09:54 PM~17533733
> *he better get ready for sat its #3
> *



who's bringin the sheep :ugh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 09:52 PM~17533684
> *pulled 13 dicks today at the j-o-b
> *


WTF mayne!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 07:54 PM~17533743
> *who's bringin the sheep :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2010, 09:54 PM~17533749
> *FUCKIN JOTO     :machinegun:*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 09:54 PM~17533743
> *who's bringin the sheep :ugh:
> *


Pendejo! You are the sheep :run: :run:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2010, 07:54 PM~17533749
> *WTF mayne!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 18 2010, 09:55 PM~17533772
> *i'm bringin my personal favorite, the one i call 'goldie'.
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 07:56 PM~17533789
> *
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+May 18 2010, 09:56 PM~17533779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't encourage him fool


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

even when pat was young he was scared of the ladies


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, NIX CUSTOMS, HMART1970, The Truth, 80cutty


leave now ***** they gay is strong tonight :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 18 2010, 09:59 PM~17533840
> *
> 
> 
> ...



culero what is this 'double teaming'? 


:ugh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 07:59 PM~17533842
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, NIX CUSTOMS, HMART1970, The Truth, 80cutty
> leave now ***** they gay is strong tonight :ugh:
> *


its always like that wit u


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

whats up MANIACOS. :cheesy: :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 08:59 PM~17533842
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, NIX CUSTOMS, HMART1970, The Truth, 80cutty
> leave now ***** they gay is strong tonight :ugh:
> *



As long as yall keep this shit out of our club topic


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@May 18 2010, 10:00 PM~17533866
> *whats up MANIACOS. :cheesy:  :wow:      :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
Car Club: Maniacos cc


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 08:00 PM~17533862
> *I like it when I get 'double teaming!!!
> :ugh:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+May 18 2010, 10:00 PM~17533865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man i jus came through to see wus up and all this shit comes outta nowhere

jus sayin, it was here before me :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, NIX CUSTOMS, BAYTOWNSLC, Rivis~N~Lacs, 80cutty


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 18 2010, 10:02 PM~17533887
> *pats hung like a horse, i got big hands and its more than enough for me*



:wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2010, 10:03 PM~17533906
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, NIX CUSTOMS, BAYTOWNSLC, Rivis~N~Lacs, 80cutty
> 
> ...




mayne


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:0 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2010, 08:03 PM~17533906
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, NIX CUSTOMS, BAYTOWNSLC, Rivis~N~Lacs, 80cutty
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 09:02 PM~17533889
> *man i jus came through to see wus up and all this shit comes outta nowhere
> 
> jus sayin, it was here before me :biggrin:
> *


This will be discussed at the next meeting so yall three amigas slow yalls roll.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2010, 08:05 PM~17533947
> *This will be discussed at the next meeting so yall three amigas slow yalls roll.
> *


 :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17533947
> *This will be discussed at the next meeting so yall three amigas slow yalls roll.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2010, 10:03 PM~17533906
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, NIX CUSTOMS, BAYTOWNSLC, Rivis~N~Lacs, 80cutty
> 
> ...


 :0 
Car Club: a good one someday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17533947
> *This will be discussed at the next meeting so yall three amigas slow yalls roll.
> *



hugo your lifestyle is being frowned upon


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 18 2010, 08:06 PM~17533964
> *:0
> Car Club: a good one someday
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

fa sho


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 10:07 PM~17533970
> *hugo your lifestyle is being frowned upon
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2010, 10:09 PM~17534005
> *:dunno:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 18 2010, 10:01 PM~17533868
> *As long as yall keep this shit out of show palace!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 18 2010, 10:02 PM~17533889
> *man i jus came through to see wus up and all this shit comes outta nowhere
> 
> jus sayin, it was here before me :biggrin:
> *


dont be skurred :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 18 2010, 05:35 PM~17530744
> *:ugh: sorry i dont partake in your gayness PATRICIA....MS THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS IN RESTORATION
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2010, 10:03 PM~17533906
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, NIX CUSTOMS, BAYTOWNSLC, Rivis~N~Lacs, 80cutty
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+May 18 2010, 07:54 PM~17533733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 19 2010, 01:27 AM~17537128
> *ONE MORE KUSTOM SUSPENSION  WORK  BY AT1 MOTORSPORTS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today is gonna be a good day :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2010, 05:12 AM~17537862
> *today is gonna be a good day  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: u ol happy in da good morning. Sunshine ass ***** u


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2010, 05:48 AM~17537957
> *:uh: u ol happy in da good morning. Sunshine ass ***** u
> *


***** said sunshine....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2010, 07:12 AM~17537862
> *today is gonna be a good day  :biggrin:
> *


getting old huh? fucking i'm happy cause its my birthday acting ass *****


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 19 2010, 05:12 AM~17537862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea....:ugh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 19 2010, 05:49 AM~17537960
> ****** said sunshine....
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2010, 08:19 AM~17538098
> *Oh yea....:ugh:
> *


where hrny at? she'll need to dust off the clear heels and get to work.


----------



## gbmb1777 (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


 firme family, you are invited to the whips and slabs carshow in amarillo texas at the rex baxter building $25.00 per vehicle with 2 wristbands, and $20.00 per bicycle admission is $15.00 adults kids 10 and under free.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2010, 08:21 AM~17538108
> *where hrny at?  she'll need to dust off the clear heels and get to work.
> *


she's been facebookin' like a mofo. got to keep her men in check and status update them on the hour every hour.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 19 2010, 08:59 AM~17538285
> *she's been facebookin' like a mofo.  got to keep her men in check and status update them on the hour every hour.
> *


oh


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

If you come early enough you can see some bikinis !!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 19 2010, 09:32 AM~17538520
> *If you come early enough you can see some bikinis !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 18 2010, 10:07 AM~17525995
> *Few pics from South Side yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


Man that 1961 impala looks nice this is tha same ride that was 4 sale?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

R.I.P. to my uncle Chico we layed to rest Monday and my father in law Johnny we layed to rest today. We will always have y'all in our hearts


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2010, 03:11 PM~17542702
> *R.I.P. to my uncle Chico we layed to rest Monday and my father in law Johnny we layed to rest today. We will always have y'all in our hearts
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2010, 05:11 PM~17542702
> *R.I.P. to my uncle Chico we layed to rest Monday and my father in law Johnny we layed to rest today. We will always have y'all in our hearts
> *


 :angel:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2010, 05:11 PM~17542702
> *R.I.P. to my uncle Chico we layed to rest Monday and my father in law Johnny we layed to rest today. We will always have y'all in our hearts
> *


Sorry to hear that bro....my prayers go out to u n ur family


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2010, 05:11 PM~17542702
> *R.I.P. to my uncle Chico we layed to rest Monday and my father in law Johnny we layed to rest today. We will always have y'all in our hearts
> *



:angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg+Jun 8 2009, 11:26 AM~14125451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice rides


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 18 2010, 11:19 PM~17535004
> *he getting his blouse? :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



no bitch, i'm gettin you from the back...possibly from the side if i can get around ya big ass, then ur old lady is next :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for those that scour craigslist looking for deals. the $300 daytons in wharton are not daytons they are bolt ons.....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 19 2010, 08:35 PM~17544506
> *1968 impala conv...
> *


 :tears:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 19 2010, 07:32 AM~17538520
> *If you come early enough you can see some bikinis !!!
> 
> 
> ...


mayne that muthafuckin 69th street


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 19 2010, 10:02 PM~17545824
> *mayne that muthafuckin 69th street
> *


thats my old stomping grounds acting ass *****! :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 19 2010, 04:46 PM~17543573
> *no bitch, i'm gettin you from the back...possibly from the side if i can get around ya big ass, then ur old lady is next :angry:
> *


why you getting mad Little Bo Peep? :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 19 2010, 09:55 PM~17546508
> *:biggrin:  AT1 MOTROSPORTS  KUSTOM SOUND WORK
> 
> KUSTOM SPL BOX FOR 2004 AND UP CHEVY 4 DOOR TRUCK
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2010, 05:02 PM~17543731
> *for those that scour craigslist looking for deals. the $300 daytons in wharton are not daytons they are bolt ons.....
> *


Too late...mac2lac done picked em up and stored em already.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2010, 11:12 PM~17546725
> *Too late...mac2lac done picked em up and stored em already.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 19 2010, 10:17 PM~17546786
> *RIENFORCE TIME IS DONE ,  ITS TRUNCK TIME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2010, 02:11 PM~17542702
> *R.I.P. to my uncle Chico we layed to rest Monday and my father in law Johnny we layed to rest today. We will always have y'all in our hearts
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2010, 05:11 PM~17542702
> *R.I.P. to my uncle Chico we layed to rest Monday and my father in law Johnny we layed to rest today. We will always have y'all in our hearts
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 19 2010, 11:12 PM~17546725
> *Too late...mac2lac done picked em up and stored em already.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2010, 05:11 PM~17542702
> *R.I.P. to my uncle Chico we layed to rest Monday and my father in law Johnny we layed to rest today. We will always have y'all in our hearts
> *


Sorry for you and your family's losses, stay up homie!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 19 2010, 09:52 PM~17547279
> *Sorry for you and your family's losses, stay up homie!!!
> *


thanx homies ..very hard week for me and my wife and my whole family.. 2 funerals same week.... its very sad bro..


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+May 19 2010, 04:11 PM~17542702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: right next to that bumper trim and stainless piece you need so you can take off the upside down one....hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2010, 09:38 PM~17545399
> *:tears:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 19 2010, 03:11 PM~17542702
> *R.I.P. to my uncle Chico we layed to rest Monday and my father in law Johnny we layed to rest today. We will always have y'all in our hearts
> *



R.I.P. our prayers are with your family. :angel:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 20 2010, 12:55 AM~17547931
> *sorry to hear that homie....
> 
> :uh: right next to that bumper trim and stainless piece you need so you can take off the upside down one....hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


to add to your collection 

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1746126597.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2010, 06:03 AM~17549327
> *to add to your collection
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1746126597.html
> *


thats actually a good deal considering they can be rebuilt and made into reverse and still be under half price....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2010, 08:06 AM~17549340
> *thats actually a good deal considering they can be rebuilt and made into reverse and still be under half price....
> *


buy em then


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2010, 06:17 AM~17549392
> *buy em then
> *


Ok


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

10am until 4pm


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Trippin


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@May 18 2010, 08:00 PM~17533866
> *whats up MANIACOS. :cheesy:  :wow:      :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 20 2010, 09:57 AM~17551009
> *Trippin
> *


GO BY THE SHOP BICH AZZ NEEGA.... :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs
get to work fool :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 20 2010, 10:39 AM~17551313
> *:uh:
> *


 80cutty
:h5: :h5:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

WUSSUP MAJICOS 
WUT TIMES THE MAGIC SHOW 
UU


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 20 2010, 11:46 AM~17550909
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 12:58 PM~17551467
> *CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*May 29th (Saturday) - Plates consist of Brisket, Sausage (pat's favorite), beans and rice.*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 12:58 PM~17551467
> *CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


roberto g slippin he usually posts up the flyers like he got something to do with something.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 20 2010, 02:37 PM~17552294
> *
> *


WOW


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 10:58 AM~17551467
> *CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 20 2010, 02:34 PM~17552748
> *
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2010, 03:00 PM~17552525
> *roberto g slippin      he usually posts up the flyers like he got something to do with something.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 10:58 AM~17551467
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 20 2010, 11:20 AM~17551629
> *80cutty
> :h5:  :h5:
> *


whats up homie.   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

the epidemic is spreading. paisa trucks spotted as far north as the woodlands :wow: 




























seen this bitch all over the place.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2010, 03:00 PM~17552525
> *roberto g slippin      he usually posts up the flyers like he got something to do with something.
> *


 :uh: i only put them when they are being posted constantly are the topic is being bumped up :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 04:26 PM~17553278
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+May 20 2010, 05:59 PM~17554352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up bitch, i wasn't talking to you.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2010, 06:05 PM~17554399
> *i like it
> 
> bumper under the bumper?  mayne.
> ...


:rofl: i dont know why you waste your time talking shit its not like your going to run me away from here like clowner13 or all those other fools


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 20 2010, 06:08 PM~17554424
> *:rofl: i dont know why you waste your time talking shit its not like your going to run me away from here like clowner13 or all those other fools
> *


i could care less if anybody runs off. i was just pointing out that your a bitch. on top of being a snitch.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 20 2010, 03:59 PM~17554352
> *the epidemic is spreading.  paisa trucks spotted as far north as the woodlands :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 AAAAAA SUUUUU MECHA!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 20 2010, 03:59 PM~17554352
> *the epidemic is spreading.  paisa trucks spotted as far north as the woodlands :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



*NOW THAT'S PIMPIN  *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 19 2010, 08:03 PM~17545838
> *thats my old stomping grounds acting ass *****!  :uh:
> *


***** dont u ever say that ever again,,after the three amigos took ur nuts,,,u lost the right say u even went by that side of town.....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 09:58 AM~17551467
> *YA GONNA HAVE A HOP??*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2010, 06:11 PM~17554443
> *i could care less if anybody runs off.  i was just pointing out that your a bitch.  on top of being a snitch.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 20 2010, 08:45 PM~17555725
> *:thumbsup:
> *



you know, he flirts with you an awful lot lil homie :scrutinize:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 20 2010, 04:59 PM~17554352
> *the epidemic is spreading.  paisa trucks spotted as far north as the woodlands :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: MY TIOS TRUCK IS BETTER.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 20 2010, 08:25 PM~17555567
> ****** dont u ever say that ever again,,after the three amigos took ur nuts,,,u lost the right say u even went by that side of town.....
> *


ain't nobody take shit. that goes for anybody think they wanna have shit with me. i ain't hard to find. just coming knock on the door.. hard though cause i snore.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 20 2010, 08:13 PM~17555938
> *OTHER DAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 20 2010, 06:25 PM~17555567
> ****** dont u ever say that ever again,,after the three amigos took ur nuts,,,u lost the right say u even went by that side of town.....
> *


mayne


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 20 2010, 08:55 PM~17556430
> *FRAME TIME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 20 2010, 06:45 PM~17555719
> *YA GONNA HAVE A HOP??
> *


yes sir 3 makes a class :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 20 2010, 06:54 PM~17555799
> *:uh:      MY TIOS TRUCK IS BETTER.
> *


hugo's was enen better than ur tio's till he traded it in :angry:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 20 2010, 10:19 PM~17556790
> *hugo's was enen better than ur tio's till he traded it in  :angry:
> *


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 20 2010, 10:19 PM~17556790
> *hugo's was enen better than ur tio's till he traded it in  :angry:
> *



hahahhahahaha i didn't wanna be the first to rank on him :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 20 2010, 08:54 PM~17555799
> *:uh:      MY TIOS TRUCK IS BETTER.
> *


give us the pics biscuit head! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2010, 09:22 PM~17556049
> *mayne
> *


still dont know wtf he's talking about. but for sure 3 amigos ain't for DH cause he'd never talk about ****** from there.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 20 2010, 09:14 PM~17557500
> *still dont know wtf he's talking about.    but for sure 3 amigos ain't for DH cause he'd never talk about ****** from there.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: we know *****,,,dont play stupid...ole scary ass *****...wanna talk shit then buckle like a gbody quarter panel.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 20 2010, 11:21 PM~17557574
> *:dunno:  :dunno: we know *****,,,dont play stupid...ole scary ass *****...wanna talk shit then buckle like a gbody quarter panel.....
> *


 :run:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 20 2010, 09:21 PM~17557574
> *:dunno:  :dunno: we know *****,,,dont play stupid...ole scary ass *****...wanna talk shit then buckle like a gbody quarter panel.....
> *


:wow: :wow: MAYNEEEEEEE!!!!! ITS LIKE DAT??? 



***** SAID BUCKLE LIKA GBODY QUARTA PANEL!!!!!!!! :run: :run:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2010, 11:56 PM~17558004
> *:wow: :wow: MAYNEEEEEEE!!!!! ITS LIKE DAT???
> ***** SAID BUCKLE LIKA GBODY QUARTA PANEL!!!!!!!! :run: :run:
> *


:uh:

everybody hattin' 

good thing i got jesus on my side :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 20 2010, 09:21 PM~17557574
> *:dunno:  :dunno: we know *****,,,dont play stupid...ole scary ass *****...wanna talk shit then buckle like a gbody quarter panel.....
> *


Thnks for da new sig :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2010, 02:06 PM~17388810
> *sneek peak from sat photo shoot....(un-edited)
> 
> 
> ...


lol my girl saw these pics and made me put her car wash pics up lol. looking good bro!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 20 2010, 09:21 PM~17557574
> *:dunno:  :dunno: we know *****,,,dont play stupid...ole scary ass *****...wanna talk shit then buckle like a gbody quarter panel.....
> *


i think thats the most ive seen you type in years...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 20 2010, 05:59 PM~17554352
> *the epidemic is spreading.  paisa trucks spotted as far north as the woodlands :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


looks better than my silverado


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 20 2010, 05:59 PM~17554352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A CHIVA STICKER ON THE BACK WINDOW?? :cheesy: 
:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 21 2010, 07:47 AM~17560192
> *IS THAT A CHIVA STICKER ON THE BACK WINDOW?? :cheesy:
> :dunno:
> *


what time is the party at the beach? what you mixing guey?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2010, 06:38 AM~17560014
> *i think thats the most ive seen you type in years...
> *


drop top low has em feeling bold


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 21 2010, 07:27 AM~17560701
> *drop top low has em feeling bold
> *


im just say ****** makin move to hit the streets and u still there with 68 untouched...


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:yes: WHERE DID THE WEEK GO


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 21 2010, 10:35 AM~17561260
> *:yes: WHERE DID THE WEEK GO
> *


Fuck where did the year go!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 
***** SAID BUCKLE LIKA GBODY QUARTA PANEL!!!!!!!! :run: :run:
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Chillin


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 08:52 AM~17560500
> *what time is the party at the beach?  what you mixing guey?
> *


PUROS CORRIDOS COMPA!! :guns: :guns: 
JA JA NAH A LITTLE BIT DE HIP HOP/NORTENO/HOUSE/REGUETON/CUMBIAS PA LOS PAISAS ETC :uh: 6PM&UP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last time i was on crystal beach drinking (years ago) the laws came by and made us pour our beer out at 2am said no more drinking after 2am on the beach.............do they still do that?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2010, 02:54 PM~17563331
> *last time i was on crystal beach drinking (years ago) the laws came by and made us pour our beer out at 2am said no more drinking after 2am on the beach.............do they still do that?
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA... I GUESS WE'LL FIND OUT :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 21 2010, 02:38 PM~17563228
> *PUROS CORRIDOS COMPA!!  :guns:  :guns:
> JA JA NAH A LITTLE BIT DE HIP HOP/NORTENO/HOUSE/REGUETON/CUMBIAS PA LOS PAISAS ETC :uh: 6PM&UP
> 
> ...


you a blackfolk? :dunno: the dj is a lil blackguy :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 03:19 PM~17563536
> *you a blackfolk?  :dunno:  the dj is a lil blackguy  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: NO WEY! ASI ESTOY DE PRIETO :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 20 2010, 10:58 AM~17551467
> *CLEAN EM UP AND WAX EM UP.....GET EM READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 21 2010, 03:20 PM~17563549
> *:uh: NO WEY! ASI ESTOY DE PRIETO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I just saw the preview of the episode of wife swap with Chris and Tera and they are advertising it as the "Gangsta" family swaps with the conservative family. :uh: ABC tonight at 8:00 I will have to DVR this.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 21 2010, 02:29 PM~17564071
> *I just saw the preview of the episode of wife swap with Chris and Tera and they are advertising it as the "Gangsta" family swaps with the conservative family.  :uh:  ABC tonight at 8:00 I will have to DVR this.
> *


 :uh: what channel is abc


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 21 2010, 04:29 PM~17564071
> *I just saw the preview of the episode of wife swap with Chris and Tera and they are advertising it as the "Gangsta" family swaps with the conservative family.  :uh:  ABC tonight at 8:00 I will have to DVR this.
> *


gangsta? nice way of tv portraying a lowrider family. :uh:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

*10am until 4pm*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 21 2010, 03:29 PM~17564071
> *I just saw the preview of the episode of wife swap with Chris and Tera and they are advertising it as the "Gangsta" family swaps with the conservative family.  :uh:  ABC tonight at 8:00 I will have to DVR this.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 03:50 PM~17564690
> *gangsta? nice way of tv portraying a lowrider family. :uh:
> *


its a never ending battle man. seems like the movement takes 2 step fwd and then 4 back.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2010, 05:03 PM~17564808
> *its a never ending battle man.  seems like the movement takes 2 step fwd and then 4 back.
> *


imma call my congressman


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 21 2010, 04:05 PM~17564823
> *imma call my congressman
> *


hes a fuckin crook himself, nawmeen


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2010, 05:06 PM~17564829
> *hes a fuckin crook himself, nawmeen
> *


then he will understand proper what us "gangstas do "


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 21 2010, 10:08 AM~17560970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



> _Originally posted by slo_@May 21 2010, 06:10 PM~17564860
> *then he will understand proper what us "gangstas do "
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video?id=7454250


chris said "a trophy ain't what its about!" and smashed that shit!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shit, even the new reporter is a lil gangsta himself at 1:35 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

correction its on now.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Cruise tomorrow nite at the anime center on kirkwood that boy ARAB Retard hit me up today and told me to spread the word.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

lets ride 
ill be there wit my board


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 21 2010, 07:07 PM~17565225
> *shit, even the new reporter is a lil gangsta himself at 1:35  :biggrin:
> *


 "always someone that gets in someones face namsayin'"


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Keeping it real


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2010, 11:45 AM~17561865
> *:0  :0
> ***** SAID BUCKLE LIKA GBODY QUARTA PANEL!!!!!!!! :run: :run:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a/c blows cold :cheesy: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 21 2010, 06:07 PM~17565698
> *a/c blows cold  :cheesy:  thanks  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOOKIN FOR A PAIR OF 8in. CYLINDERS.DECENT SHAPE.LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT .THANX


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2010, 09:54 PM~17566606
> *
> *


que onda guey? el 53 esta listo para el calle. :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 08:14 PM~17566809
> *que onda guey?  el 53 esta listo para el calle.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 orale


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2010, 10:20 PM~17566861
> *:0  :0  orale
> *


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 11:23 PM~17566895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 08:23 PM~17566895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
pero la vieja se mira bien buenota


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2010, 10:33 PM~17566988
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pero la vieja se mira bien buenota
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2010, 10:33 PM~17566988
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pero la vieja se mira bien buenota
> *



X2


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@May 21 2010, 08:30 PM~17566955
> *WTF :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 08:23 PM~17566895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Man I'm in tears me and my wife laughing ours asses off. That was a good one. Thanks I haven't laugh so hard in a long time.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 10:23 PM~17566895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 10:23 PM~17566895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! I didn't know my boy CALI could move like that.... :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@May 21 2010, 11:02 PM~17567241
> *Damn! I didn't know my boy CALI could move like that.... :uh:
> *


didn't know cali was dominican :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 10:23 PM~17566895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 21 2010, 08:50 PM~17567137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Man I'm in  tears me and my wife laughing ours asses off. That was a good one. Thanks I haven't laugh so hard in a long time.
> *


man for real, same here :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 21 2010, 09:50 PM~17567137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Man I'm in  tears me and my wife laughing ours asses off. That was a good one. Thanks I haven't laugh so hard in a long time.
> *


X2 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 21 2010, 08:25 PM~17567440
> *man for real, same here :biggrin:
> *


OFF TOPIC!!!! :boink:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 09:23 PM~17566895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


camaro IROC convertible


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 21 2010, 09:30 PM~17567480
> *camaro IROC convertible
> *


Dats about the only good thing I seen in da video.....I didn't find the humor everybody else did :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 09:23 PM~17566895
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2010, 10:38 PM~17567546
> *Dats about the only good thing I seen in da video.....I didn't find the humor everybody else did :dunno: :dunno:
> *


Go back to Arizona....


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 21 2010, 11:03 PM~17567255
> *didn't know cali was dominican  :ugh:
> *


Lol! He trys to get in where ever he can fit inn...lol!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 21 2010, 09:51 PM~17567655
> *Go back to Arizona....
> *


..:uh: or the humor in dat .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 21 2010, 11:30 PM~17567480
> *camaro IROC convertible
> *


no sir it's an RS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne...lowriding.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17567865
> *..:uh: or the humor in dat .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 21 2010, 10:34 PM~17567990
> *Mayne...lowriding.
> 
> 
> ...


El muertero


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

Where in the H can I get my digital dash hooked up right for my coupe 
I need my rocker panel and molding install too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that wife swap was a trip. props to the trevino's for holding their ground :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84on84z_@May 21 2010, 11:50 PM~17568776
> *Where in the H can I get my digital dash hooked up right for my coupe
> I need my rocker panel and molding install too
> *


HIT UP LIVIN4LACS HIS HERE IN LAYITLOW, IM SURE SOMEONE WILL POST UP HIS INFO IN A WHILE... JUST KEEP LOOKIN FOR IT!!!


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

* 10am until 4pm*


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 22 2010, 06:19 AM~17569541
> * 10am until 4pm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84on84z (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 22 2010, 05:23 AM~17569422
> *HIT UP LIVIN4LACS HIS HERE IN LAYITLOW, IM SURE SOMEONE WILL POST UP HIS INFO IN A WHILE... JUST KEEP LOOKIN FOR IT!!!
> *


Ok homie I will be looking for him. :wow:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2010, 05:10 AM~17569407
> *that wife swap was a trip.  props to the trevino's for holding their ground  :biggrin:
> *


keeping it real :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2010, 07:10 AM~17569407
> *that wife swap was a trip.  props to the trevino's for holding their ground  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2010, 07:10 AM~17569407
> *that wife swap was a trip.  props to the trevino's for holding their ground  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@May 22 2010, 08:48 AM~17569631
> *keeping it real :roflmao:
> *


I think I heard keeping it real and variations of it more times in that one hour than I have heard in tha last year. I think they should have shown more of the cars. We spent 4 hours out at the staged car show and the only thing they showed from it was the hoochies.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2010, 11:12 AM~17570281
> *I think I heard keeping it real and variations of it more times in that one hour than I have heard in tha last year. I think they should have shown more of the cars. We spent 4 hours out at the staged car show and the only thing they showed from it was the hoochies.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 22 2010, 09:28 AM~17570337
> *:uh:
> *


Cars or hoes....wat would u rather see???? I'm jus sayin......:dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 22 2010, 09:48 AM~17570698
> *Cars or hoes....wat would u rather see???? I'm jus sayin......:dunno:
> *



X2 I THINK FAT BOY IS GAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 22 2010, 12:55 PM~17570724
> *X2 I THINK FAT BOY IS GAY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i think he's scared of homer..im just sayin


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:27 AM~17569771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2010, 11:04 AM~17570760
> *i think he's scared of homer..im just sayin
> *


that fat bitch scared of anybody unless its a waitress at wings spot.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 22 2010, 12:48 PM~17570698-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ain't skurred of shit but being broke.. hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BAYTOWN 281 SIDE JOB CUSTOMS


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 22 2010, 04:24 PM~17571894
> *HARD LINES IN BAGS  PISTOLEROS TRUCK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2010, 05:36 PM~17571964
> *BAYTOWN 281 SIDE JOB CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 22 2010, 04:39 PM~17571989
> *SPECIAL CLEAR ON BED LINER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2010, 06:05 PM~17572113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2010, 06:05 PM~17572113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :yes: :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2010, 03:36 PM~17571964
> *BAYTOWN 281 SIDE JOB CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


oye guey. that frame looks real good.  
but u still chippin..lol :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 22 2010, 09:02 PM~17572637
> *oye guey. that frame looks real good.
> but u still chippin..lol :biggrin:
> *


CHUUUUUPAS GUEY!!


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

Ment to post this flyer :happysad: 


>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 22 2010, 06:05 PM~17572113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 22 2010, 05:51 PM~17572047




















color match bedliner DJ1in2010  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 22 2010, 06:02 PM~17572637
> *oye guey. that frame looks real good.
> but u still chippin..lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 22 2010, 07:12 PM~17572999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2010, 10:00 PM~17573365
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Just keeping the paisa trokita movement alive. :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2010, 05:36 PM~17571964
> *BAYTOWN 281 SIDE JOB CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 22 2010, 08:02 PM~17573380
> *Just keeping the paisa trokita movement alive.  :h5:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2010, 05:36 PM~17571964
> *BAYTOWN 281 SIDE JOB CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


se mira bien


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2010, 02:36 PM~17571964
> *BAYTOWN 281 SIDE JOB CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...



ESTA CHINGON WUEY, ECHALE CHINGASOS YA LLEGO EL SUMMER!! TIME TO HIT UP A CRUISE TO G-TOWN.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 22 2010, 10:59 PM~17573881
> *ESTA CHINGON WUEY, ECHALE CHINGASOS YA LLEGO EL SUMMER!! TIME TO HIT UP A CRUISE TO G-TOWN.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :x:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

CONGRATS TO PAT THE NEWEST MEMBER OF THE LATIN KUSTOMS FAMILY!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!! 


ROLL CALL???????


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 07:27 AM~17569771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CASH AWARDS $$$$$$$$$


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 22 2010, 03:36 PM~17571964
> *BAYTOWN 281 SIDE JOB CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17574184
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

QUE ONDA TONY? U COMMING OUT TO THE SHOW HOMIE??


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:06 PM~17574459
> *QUE ONDA TONY? U COMMING OUT TO THE SHOW HOMIE??
> *


TRYING TO MAKE IT HOMIE, BUT MOST LIKELY I'LL BE THERE!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 22 2010, 10:08 PM~17574482
> *TRYING TO MAKE IT HOMIE, BUT MOST LIKELY I'LL BE THERE!!!
> *


orale will see u there homie


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17574184
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


Yeah f the dubs


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@May 22 2010, 10:12 PM~17574520
> *Yeah f the dubs
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:23 PM~17574097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17574184
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 10:32 PM~17574184
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY "GULF COAST" will be there to show support


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@May 22 2010, 10:28 PM~17574643
> *ROLLERZ ONLY "GULF COAST" will be there to show support
> *


thanx homie see yall there!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 07:27 AM~17569771
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CASH PRIZES WILL BE GIVEN!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+May 22 2010, 09:23 PM~17574097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

44" moonroof for sale $150. This is the only pic I have the other cameout blurry. Will get better picks later in week. Other parts for sale.

90-92 caddy fleetwood hood (no trim) $75
90-92 caddy fleetwood trunk lid ( no Trim) $50
90-92 caddy fleetwood L and R fenders with hood hinges (no trim) $150PR
90-92 caddy fleetwood front bumper no mouldings $75
OEM air compressor for air ride
90-92 caddy fleetwood 4dr rear door quarter window insert(interior and exterior) $50 for set


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

frame for sale $100 its in way of trailer!!! :biggrin: 










:biggrin: 








































































just kidding PAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh, and FYI


fk anybody that thinks they want shit with me. i ain't fucking hard to find! 

i'm just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 11:32 PM~17574184
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS OURS BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@May 23 2010, 12:28 AM~17574643
> *ROLLERZ ONLY "GULF COAST" will be there to show support
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 11:23 PM~17574097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+May 10 2010, 10:53 PM~17449085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o' lying ass *****. you quit after 1 shot. pussy!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+May 22 2010, 08:07 PM~17573425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies, ant thats right , keep on lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17574184
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


OUR CAR CLUB HAS LOWRIDERS AND DUBS TOO, BUT WE ALL AGREED ON SUPPORTING OUR LOCAL SHOWS FIRST


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 06:40 AM~17575790
> *quincinera was tight
> 713ridaz  has the fruity drink title  now
> o' lying ass *****. you quit after 1 shot.      pussy!!
> *


had about 10 ****** tryin to buy me shots all at the same time. :uh: :wow: . slow down killer


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 07:56 AM~17576005
> *had about 10 ****** tryin to buy me shots all at the same time.  :uh:  :wow: .  slow down killer
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: LATE HAPPY BDAY MY *****..... MINES THIS THURSDAY... :happysad:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 23 2010, 09:32 AM~17575941
> *OUR CAR CLUB HAS LOWRIDERS AND DUBS TOO, BUT WE ALL AGREED ON SUPPORTING OUR LOCAL SHOWS FIRST
> *


Ay te vemos Boiler! :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 11:32 PM~17574184
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2010, 10:32 AM~17576141
> *:biggrin:  LATE HAPPY BDAY MY *****.....  MINES THIS  THURSDAY... :happysad:
> *


Well do a late birthaday celebration at our car show on Sunday homie! Bring your boy that likes to take pics on ****** rides too :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 23 2010, 10:53 AM~17576275
> *
> *


Orale Nesto you showing up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 10:57 AM~17576294
> *Orale Nesto you showing up!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea I'm gon be there checkin out the rides! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@May 23 2010, 10:59 AM~17576308
> *Hell yea I'm gon be there checkin out the rides! :biggrin:
> *


You dragging Bruce and Tim with you :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 04:54 AM~17575497
> *
> *


HELL YEA GO HEAD AND PUT IT DOWN AND PUT IT N THEY FACE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 08:52 AM~17576264
> *Ay te vemos Boiler! :thumbsup:
> *


ya esta homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 11:23 PM~17574097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sittin clean


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Get your white walls WHITE, get your homies fingerprints off your CHROME, its almost time for the LATIN KUSTOMS CAR CLUB SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 23 2010, 11:01 AM~17576325
> *HELL YEA GO HEAD AND PUT IT DOWN AND PUT IT N THEY FACE
> *


See ya there doggg!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 11:05 AM~17576355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its gon b a good sho y'all ready


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2010, 11:02 AM~17576338
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 23 2010, 11:07 AM~17576381
> *Its gon b a good sho y'all ready
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 11:07 AM~17576372
> *See ya there doggg!!
> *


4sho


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 23 2010, 11:07 AM~17576381
> *Its gon b a good sho y'all ready
> *



ha, the question is.......................................






















ARE YA'LL READY?????? :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, ridingcleanon13, dj short dog, hoppers4life, latinkustoms4ever

SHORT DOG YOU ROLLING THE RAGGY TO THE SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 11:09 AM~17576401
> *ha, the question is.......................................
> I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING PERRITO!!!!!*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 09:05 AM~17576355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 23 2010, 11:13 AM~17576421
> *
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE BUMP! SEE YA THERE!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 09:09 AM~17576403
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, ridingcleanon13, dj short dog, hoppers4life, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 11:05 AM~17576355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT, be there or be square (and i aint talkin square dumps :biggrin: )

to my club brothers, ya'll know what time it is


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 23 2010, 11:15 AM~17576440
> *:yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 11:15 AM~17576446
> *TTT, be there or be square (and i aint talkin square dumps :biggrin: )
> 
> to my club brothers, ya'll know what time it is
> *


MY *****


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 08:55 AM~17576287
> *Well do a late birthaday celebration at our car show on Sunday homie! Bring your boy that likes to take pics on ****** rides too :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHY U WANT THAT BBQ AIR FRESHNER AGAIN...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2010, 09:02 AM~17576338
> *
> *


LAS COPAS DEL TEAM 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2010, 11:51 AM~17576626
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  WHY U WANT THAT BBQ AIR FRESHNER AGAIN...
> *


YEAH THAT FUKIN BBQ AROMA IS GONE TIME FOR A NEW CHARGE!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 09:54 AM~17576636
> *YEAH THAT FUKIN BBQ AROMA IS GONE TIME FOR A NEW CHARGE!
> *


 :biggrin: ..SEE YALL AT THE SHOW


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2010, 11:51 AM~17576627


MANIACOS GONNA REPRESENT?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2010, 11:56 AM~17576650
> *:biggrin: ..SEE YALL AT THE SHOW
> *


THANKS TO ALL FOR THE SUPORT</span> :thumbsup: 

SEE YA THERE HOMIE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+May 23 2010, 09:57 AM~17576660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY HOMIE NEXT TIME ALL THE BUCKES ARE IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2010, 12:00 PM~17576677
> *SORRY HOMIE NEXT TIME ALL THE BUCKES ARE IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW
> *


COOL NO PROBLEM, YOU ALL GET A CHANCE COME OUT AND CHILL! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 12:15 PM~17576771
> *
> *


THAT SIXTY YOU HOLDING WOULD LOOK GOOD NEXT TO THAT RED ACE RAGGY :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HMART1970, NIX CUSTOMS

WHAT UP BROTHER


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 11:23 AM~17576821
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HMART1970, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


Just here at the casa bout to take my lil girl to the movies before she has to go home.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 10:22 AM~17576814
> *THAT SIXTY YOU HOLDING WOULD LOOK GOOD NEXT TO THAT RED ACE RAGGY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


id like to go, but thats same day as our kentucky chapter picnic, and im going out there. i might let the club take the 60 for me though.....


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 12:48 PM~17576977
> *id like to go, but thats same day as our kentucky chapter picnic, and im going out there.  i might let the club take the 60 for me though.....
> *


BE CAREFULL ON THE TRIP TO K-TUCKY!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 12:15 PM~17576771
> *
> *


but fk that place. you ain't allowed in cause we have a dress code acting ass ******. then my bar tab came out to $200 wtf shit.i'm never going back so im gonna tell bank to dispute it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 10:02 AM~17576687
> *COOL NO PROBLEM, YOU ALL GET A CHANCE COME OUT AND CHILL! :biggrin:
> *


WILL DO HOMIE THANKS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 10:54 AM~17577039
> *but fk that place.  you ain't allowed in cause we have a dress code acting ass ******.  then my bar tab came out to $200    wtf      shit.i'm never going back so im gonna tell bank to dispute it.
> *


***** i didnt pick that place. but yea, shots were 11 each :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 10:50 AM~17577007
> *BE CAREFULL ON THE TRIP TO K-TUCKY!!!
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 12:59 PM~17577085
> ****** i didnt pick that place. but yea, shots were 11 each  :0
> *


damn. but on that last round of shots, your potna talked em down to $5 each..lol told em total would be $85 he was still not sure so told em i'd go half.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 11:01 AM~17577108
> *damn. but on that last round of shots, your potna talked em down to $5 each..lol  told em total would be $85    he was still not sure so told em i'd go half.
> *


those were good, taste like ice tea, what was it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 01:03 PM~17577123
> *those were good, taste like ice tea, what was it?
> *


fk if i know. they were good though.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 10:59 AM~17577085
> ****** i didnt pick that place. but yea, shots were 11 each  :0
> *


Fruity drinks were 10 bux a pop :wow: :wow: ........wonder how much extra mosca had to pay for the extra cherrys in his drinks :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2010, 01:07 PM~17577144
> *Fruity drinks were 10 bux a pop :wow: :wow: ........wonder how much extra mosca had to pay for the extra cherrys in his drinks :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


man had a whole cherry plant in his drink.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mayne


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 11:09 AM~17577157
> *man had a whole cherry plant in his drink.
> *


I ain't know if da ***** had a fuckin drink or a fuckin fruit salad from da bar.....:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2010, 01:15 PM~17577199
> *I ain't know if da ***** had a fuckin drink or a fuckin fruit salad from da bar.....:dunno:
> *


lol you pointing at drink "i dont want to hear shit about me and fruity drinks again. look at that shit!"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 11:17 AM~17577209
> *lol  you pointing at drink "i dont want to hear shit about me and fruity drinks again. look at that shit!"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2010, 01:21 PM~17577245
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


***** looking thru book for 20 minutes looking for SPM songs then even checks computer. then when he can't find SPM songs. acts like this :run:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 11:11 AM~17577167
> *mayne
> *


Moscas top 10. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2010, 01:27 PM~17577283
> *Moscas top 10. :0
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man man man


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

time for MENUDO 


deuce


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Y'all quit talkin bout my potna man..... :sprint:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 11:01 AM~17577108
> *damn. but on that last round of shots, your potna talked em down to $5 each..lol  told em total would be $85    he was still not sure so told em i'd go half.
> *


yal boys need to go to applebees on my side of town $2 drinks /shots all night


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 11:23 AM~17577255
> ****** looking thru book for 20 minutes looking for SPM  songs    then even checks computer.  then when he can't find SPM songs.  acts like this  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 23 2010, 01:50 PM~17577476
> *yal boys need to go to applebees on my side of town $2 drinks /shots all night
> *


Fk your side of town


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 03:10 PM~17578036
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: thought it was photoshop at first..cause i was thinking "no, he wouldn't do that to a lowrider" :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 03:10 PM~17578036
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


that pic dosent do it justice post side pic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 01:15 PM~17578060
> *:uh:    thought it was photoshop at first..cause i was thinking "no, he wouldn't do that to a lowrider"  :ugh:
> *


My car fits my personality


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 23 2010, 03:25 PM~17578116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 01:28 PM~17578148
> *if by that you mean gay.. yup
> :uh:
> *


I guess your car describes you too....


Old and ugly. :rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 03:30 PM~17578163
> *I guess your car describes you too....
> Old and ugly. :rimshot:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 03:26 PM~17578127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2010, 03:15 PM~17578064
> *that pic dosent do it justice post side pic
> *


i still think it looks like shit on a LOWRIDER. but fk it, it ain't my car.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 01:34 PM~17578186
> *i still think it looks like shit on a LOWRIDER.  but fk it, it ain't my car.
> *


 :uh: u full of hate,,as your full of bullshit...ole story telling as *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 23 2010, 03:40 PM~17578233
> *:uh:  u full of hate,,as your full of bullshit...ole story telling as *****
> *


just gave my opinion. call it hate if you want.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 12:30 PM~17577768
> *Fk your side of town
> *


Oh I forgot you got that blue piece of metal on wheels don't wanna get clowned by them candy red slabs on my side of town


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 23 2010, 04:17 PM~17578408
> *Oh I forgot you got that blue piece of metal on wheels don't wanna get clowned by them candy red slabs on my side of town
> *


 yeah, thats it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 03:30 PM~17578163
> *I guess your car describes you too....
> Old and ugly. :rimshot:
> *


or big an slouchy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 23 2010, 04:21 PM~17578427
> *or big an slouchy
> *


 :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 01:26 PM~17578127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think it looks damn good, just watch for all them racing fools , now they gona try to race you :uh:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i always like those buick rs air cleaners.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 23 2010, 02:27 PM~17578446
> *i think it looks damn good, just watch for all them racing fools , now they gona try to race you :uh:
> *


Already had somebody try..didn't take long for some idiot to try and race me


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 02:10 PM~17578036
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass for that car.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 02:51 PM~17578554
> *Already had somebody try..didn't take long for some idiot to try and race me
> *


 :no:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Get your white walls WHITE, get your homies fingerprints off your CHROME, its almost time for the LATIN KUSTOMS CAR CLUB SHOW!!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 23 2010, 07:32 AM~17575941
> *OUR CAR CLUB HAS LOWRIDERS AND DUBS TOO, BUT WE ALL AGREED ON SUPPORTING OUR LOCAL SHOWS FIRST
> *


thanx homie will see yall there!!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 03:24 PM~17578739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 23 2010, 09:05 AM~17576355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :boink:














danny's 62!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2010, 08:09 PM~17579700
> *:wow: :wow: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 


just needs a mad maxx blower popping out the hood


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coast?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2010, 06:09 PM~17579700
> *:wow: :wow: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


DONT LIKE THE COLOR..BUT THAT 62 LOOKING NICE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2010, 06:43 PM~17579948
> *coast?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 06:20 PM~17579769
> *:wow:
> just needs a mad maxx blower popping out the hood
> *


SNEAK DISSIN LIKE A MOFO....... :nono:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 23 2010, 08:40 PM~17579927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2010, 08:57 PM~17580071
> *SNEAK DISSIN LIKE A MOFO....... :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 03:10 PM~17578036
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Reminds me of the predator 63.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

KRAZY KUTTING ..doing some clean plaques...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lord Goofy, *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, KRAZYTOYZ*


wut up homies


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 03:24 PM~17578739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2010, 09:16 PM~17580213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17574184
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17578036
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...




SICK HOMIE  0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 10:33 PM~17574679
> *CASH PRIZES WILL BE GIVEN!!!!!
> *


MAY 30TH PASADENA, TX IT GOING DOWN


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 09:27 PM~17580332
> *
> *


I wont be in town.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 23 2010, 07:39 PM~17580461
> *I wont be in town.
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 05:24 PM~17578739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if i get my car tagged and registered this week, i'll be out there.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 23 2010, 07:46 PM~17580521
> *if i get my car tagged and registered this week, i'll be out there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: The Truth, chore1977, Lord Goofy, [email protected]

hope to see the lincoln there :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 09:01 PM~17580650
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: The Truth, chore1977, Lord Goofy, [email protected]
> 
> ...


Putting in double time to finish it, I'll be there for sure


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2010, 08:14 PM~17580773
> *Putting in double time to finish it, I'll be there for sure
> *


MY NIGGGAAAA!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 23 2010, 09:46 PM~17580521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa sho


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *Lord Goofy, caveydd81*, streetshow


i know all these homies gonna be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 08:18 PM~17580828
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, Lord Goofy, caveydd81, streetshow
> i know all these homies gonna be in the house :biggrin:
> *


FO'SHO THEM REAL RIDERS!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 08:18 PM~17580828
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, Lord Goofy, caveydd81, streetshow
> i know all these homies gonna be in the house :biggrin:
> *


they aren't going to no fuckin show to see a rappers car :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 10:20 PM~17580855
> *they aren't going to no fuckin show to see a rappers car  :biggrin:
> *



thats real.  

keep it alive in the houston area, you want a lowrider scene? you gotta help make it happen, show up to a lowrider show in the day of a dub show :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 08:22 PM~17580880
> *thats real.
> 
> keep it alive in the houston area, you want a lowrider scene?  you gotta help make it happen, show up to a lowrider show in the day of a dub show :biggrin:
> *




x937353784048754


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

h-town!!!!!!! hi from central tx lowrider..... :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 08:25 PM~17580914
> *h-town!!!!!!! hi  from  central  tx  lowrider..... :biggrin:
> *



whats up homie :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 10:25 PM~17580914
> *h-town!!!!!!! hi  from  central  tx  lowrider..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+May 23 2010, 08:27 PM~17580948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: ... the lk show gonna be a good one...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 10:22 PM~17580880
> *thats real.
> 
> keep it alive in the houston area, you want a lowrider scene?  you gotta help make it happen, show up to a lowrider show in the day of a dub show :biggrin:
> *


you need some pom pom's o' pep rally acting ass *****? 

:rimshot: 



:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 07:38 PM~17580447
> *MAY 30TH PASADENA, TX IT GOING DOWN
> *


i think i got time to get the chipper ready :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 23 2010, 08:38 PM~17581101
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: ...  the lk show  gonna  be  a  good  one...
> *


hope so homie


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2010, 08:39 PM~17581119
> *i think i got time to get the chipper ready  :biggrin:
> *


  hope to see u there homie


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2010, 10:39 PM~17581119
> *i think i got time to get the chipper ready  :biggrin:
> *


come get my bucket ready too. it collecting dust in garage.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 08:38 PM~17581106
> *you need some pom pom's o' pep rally acting ass *****?
> 
> :rimshot:
> ...


don't worry bout that pat just chunk duece out the roof............oh my bad thats right ur topless :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 10:45 PM~17581196
> *don't worry bout that pat just chunk duece out the roof............oh my bad thats right ur topless :thumbsup:
> *



 not even worried bro


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 08:46 PM~17581204
> * not even worried bro
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 10:49 PM~17581246
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats what its about


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17581253
> *thats what its about
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 10:46 PM~17581204
> * not even worried bro
> *


dang just fk'n with you footlong. no sense of humor. :uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17581302
> *dang just fk'n with you footlong.      no sense of humor.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 08:20 PM~17580855
> *they aren't going to no fuckin show to see a rappers car  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 10:53 PM~17581315
> *:0
> *


his fav meal :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 10:53 PM~17581302
> *dang just fk'n with you footlong.      no sense of humor.  :uh:
> *


i actually lol'd


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 10:54 PM~17581336
> *i actually lol'd
> *


eating one right now huh?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 23 2010, 08:54 PM~17581330
> *x2
> *


whats up homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 08:54 PM~17581331
> *his fav meal    :ugh:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 10:56 PM~17581366
> *eating one right now huh?
> *



nah, i wanted one though. i had boston market pot pie instead.


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 04:24 PM~17578739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@May 23 2010, 09:00 PM~17581415
> *ill be there
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 10:57 PM~17581384
> *:barf:
> *


i'm just sayin. james coney island told him to stop asking for wieners frozen..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@May 23 2010, 11:00 PM~17581415
> *ill be there
> *



cool, cus i know a black linc that needs some company :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 10:01 PM~17581429
> *cool, cus i know a black linc that needs some company :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 11:00 PM~17581413
> *nah, i wanted one though.  i had boston market pot pie instead.
> *


bawla talk! kinda place only drop top owners can afford.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 11:01 PM~17581427
> *i'm just sayin.  james coney island told him to stop asking for wieners frozen..
> *



orly?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 09:01 PM~17581427
> *i'm just sayin.  james coney island told him to stop asking for wieners frozen..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 09:01 PM~17581429
> *cool, cus i know a black linc that needs some company :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 03:24 PM~17578739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 23 2010, 08:56 PM~17581369
> *whats up homie!! :biggrin:
> *


relaxing


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 23 2010, 09:03 PM~17581476
> *relaxing
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 22 2010, 10:32 PM~17574184
> *WE ALL KNOW THAT THE DUB SHOW IS ON THE SAME DAY AS ARE'S BUT 13'S & 14'S HAVE BEEN AROUND WAY LONGER THAN DUBZ!! SO LET THE REAL RIDERS COME OUT AND SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDING AND KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE IN TEXAS!!!!!
> ROLL CALL???????
> *


Wouldnt even sweat that, most of the HLC CC's noted that they would easily support the LK show over the DUB event.... considering the DUB show is not too lowrider friendly and more about teh concert etc


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: [email protected], flakes23, Rivis~N~Lacs, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*


mayne they arrested that fool they pulled over in front of the shop last night, fool was drunk, couldn't even walk a straight line :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

Wouldnt even sweat that, most of the HLC CC's noted that they would easily support the LK show over the DUB event.... considering the DUB show is not too lowrider friendly and more about teh concert etc

Sorry no concert here we are going to keep it old school so if you have an old school jam you want to hear I'm taking request for the show


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 23 2010, 09:38 PM~17581106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ramon Ayala..... :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

anyone have a stock 90's fleetwood grille for sale??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 24 2010, 12:01 AM~17582377
> *anyone have a stock 90's fleetwood grille for sale??
> *


maybe someone does and will trade you for that raggidy used dayton shit in your closet.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

You got it mike y'all going to make the show ?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 23 2010, 11:05 PM~17582430
> *maybe someone does and will trade you for that raggidy used dayton shit in your closet.
> *


maybe if you called Jenny Craig you wouldn't be so emotional and angry all the time.....I know it must be hard for you not being able to see your dick and all, but no need to take out your frustrations on innocent bystanders.....it's not our fault you eat too fkn much.....

Goals for you:

1. Call Jenny
2. Lose weight....LOTS!!!!
3. maybe, just maybe see the pelotas
4. work on car
5. happiness


Thank you, come again.............


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Anyone have a set of 17 inch Daytons? Let me know.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17582133
> *Wouldnt even sweat that, most of the HLC CC's noted that they would easily support the LK show over the DUB  event.... considering the DUB show is not too lowrider friendly and more about teh concert etc
> 
> Sorry no concert here we are going to keep it old school so if you have an old school jam you want to hear I'm taking request for the show
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 23 2010, 10:26 PM~17582672
> *Anyone have a set of 17 inch Daytons? Let me know.
> *



:angry:  13 inch daytons did not fit. 14 inch daytons did not fit. :angry:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 23 2010, 11:16 PM~17582570
> *You got it mike y'all going to make the show ?
> *


going to try homie....how you been?


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 03:24 PM~17578739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OLDIES Car Club will be their!


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 23 2010, 11:37 PM~17582810
> *going to try homie....how you been?
> *



Been doing good just been busy for the past 2 months :biggrin: :biggrin: well hope you guys can make it down for the show it should be a good one


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 23 2010, 11:46 PM~17582937
> *Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.
> 
> 
> ...


LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 23 2010, 11:56 PM~17583068
> *Been doing good just been busy for the past 2 months  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  well hope you guys can make it down for the show it should be a good one
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 10:17 PM~17580817
> *come on now, shouldn't be a problem for a baller :biggrin:
> 
> see you there.
> ...


been real busy at the office. see if they give me a break to do it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 24 2010, 12:22 AM~17582641
> *maybe if you called Jenny Craig you wouldn't be so emotional and angry all the time.....I know it must be hard for you not being able to see your dick and all, but no need to take out your frustrations on innocent bystanders.....it's not our fault you eat too fkn much.....
> 
> Goals for you:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*May 29th (Saturday) - Plates consist of Brisket, Sausage, beans and rice.</span>*

<span style=\'color:red\'>*All money raised going towards Kids Meals Houston, news coverage will also be in the house.*

http://www.kidsmealshouston.org/


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@May 23 2010, 11:58 PM~17583094
> *LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 23 2010, 10:22 PM~17580880
> *thats real.
> 
> keep it alive in the houston area, you want a lowrider scene?  you gotta help make it happen, show up to a lowrider show in the day of a dub show :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on joining Latin Kustoms. :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 24 2010, 12:46 AM~17582937
> *Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll bein there


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 08:00 AM~17584895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 07:00 AM~17584895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


True Eminence will be there
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@May 24 2010, 10:20 AM~17586290
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+May 24 2010, 12:20 PM~17586290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 24 2010, 12:46 AM~17582937
> *Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 24 2010, 12:50 AM~17582986
> *OLDIES Car Club will be their!
> *


Thanks for the suport!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Que pasa Hugo!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 24 2010, 01:52 PM~17587078
> *Que pasa Hugo!
> *


Chillin homie, what up on your end :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 11:58 AM~17587134
> *Chillin homie, what up on your end :biggrin:
> *



Nada...doing some things around the house.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 24 2010, 01:59 PM~17587149
> *Nada...doing some things around the house.
> *


hey guey we have a car club meeting at 6pm your house tonight. Subject is which edger is the best for edging your lawn and your home owners dues are due :twak: .  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 12:02 PM~17587168
> *hey guey we have a car club meeting at 6pm your house tonight.  Subject is which edger is the best for edging your lawn and your home owners dues are due :twak: .     :biggrin:   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yea we also need to go over which pressure washer is better for them driveway oil stains.

.....just don't forget your staff shirt. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 24 2010, 02:10 PM~17587240
> *Orale.....just don't forget your staff shirt. :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 12:16 PM~17587288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 24 2010, 02:10 PM~17587240
> *Yea we also need to go over which pressure washer is better for them driveway oil stains.
> *


I just bought one a couple months ago. We'll compare yours and mine.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 12:17 PM~17587303
> *I just bought one a couple months ago.  We'll compare yours and mine.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 24 2010, 02:20 PM~17587323
> *:h5:
> *


you spinning friday night at the station?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: dm2009, HMART1970

shouldn't both of yall be at work or doing sumthing construvtive


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 12:21 PM~17587338
> *you spinning friday night at the station?
> *



No se. I'll know by Wed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@May 24 2010, 02:25 PM~17587383
> *No se. I'll know by Wed.
> *


alright, silverado back at home and buying a new tow dolly this week. it's there if you ever need it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 01:58 PM~17587134
> *Chillin homie, who wants to know wuts up my end :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 24 2010, 12:38 PM~17587513
> *:uh:
> *



:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 24 2010, 02:50 PM~17587614
> *:0
> *



O si?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2010, 09:11 PM~17581604
> *Wouldnt even sweat that, most of the HLC CC's noted that they would easily support the LK show over the DUB  event.... considering the DUB show is not too lowrider friendly and more about teh concert etc
> 
> 
> *


  SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS ...CAUSE WE ALL IN THE SAME MOVEMENT.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 23 2010, 10:46 PM~17582937
> *Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 07:00 AM~17584895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 24 2010, 03:54 PM~17588140
> *  SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS ...CAUSE WE ALL IN THE SAME MOVEMENT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 04:09 PM~17588296
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 24 2010, 01:54 PM~17588140
> *  SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SHOWS ...CAUSE WE ALL IN THE SAME MOVEMENT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2010, 05:33 PM~17590567
> *
> *


QUE rollo homie


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNhVBqExTOU


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 24 2010, 05:45 PM~17590711
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNhVBqExTOU
> *


  looks good clean cutty


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 24 2010, 08:02 PM~17590936
> *what's up guys :wave:
> *


que dice el 956?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@May 24 2010, 08:25 PM~17591207
> *you mean this ...***not mine but feelin the finished product...
> 
> 
> ...


after i finish this lincoln......and im tired of it and sell it......ima copy this to tha tee


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 24 2010, 07:19 PM~17591137
> *que dice el 956?
> *



its going good down here :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 24 2010, 08:39 PM~17591385
> *after i finish this lincoln......and im tired of it and sell it......ima copy this to tha tee
> *


bawla talk


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 07:07 PM~17591769
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WE LOWRIDING OVER HERE!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 09:25 AM~17585025
> *Congrats on joining Latin Kustoms.  :thumbsup:
> *



gracias wey


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 07:07 PM~17591769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2010, 05:44 PM~17590696
> *QUE rollo homie
> *


ke onda loco nunca me ablaste pal ac de la escalade 
ESTOS SON LOS JONKES EN KE TRABAJO


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 07:07 PM~17591769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2010, 07:51 PM~17592381
> *ke onda loco nunca me ablaste pal ac de la escalade
> ESTOS SON LOS JONKES EN KE TRABAJO
> 
> ...


asu makina puro carro de $$$$
era nomas el belt :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2010, 08:16 PM~17592724
> *asu makina puro carro de $$$$
> era nomas el belt :biggrin:
> *


ORALE TA BIEN PUES YA SABES AHU ESTAMOS PA LO KE NECESITES Y SI ESTOS CARROS PAGAN BIEN LA GENTE PREFIERE PAGAR $85 POR HORA KE $130 EN EL DEALER POR LABOR RATE :biggrin: I LIKE EM $800 BRAKE JOBS DONDE NOMAS AY KE CAMBIAR PARTES Y TE LOS HACES EN UNA HORA PERO AY KE TENER UN POCO DE SKILLS :cheesy: PURO PAISA POWER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2010, 08:20 PM~17592778
> *ORALE TA BIEN  PUES YA SABES  AHU ESTAMOS PA LO KE NECESITES Y SI ESTOS CARROS PAGAN BIEN LA GENTE PREFIERE PAGAR $85 POR HORA KE $130 EN  EL DEALER POR LABOR RATE  :biggrin: I LIKE EM $800 BRAKE JOBS DONDE NOMAS AY KE CAMBIAR PARTES Y TE LOS HACES EN UNA HORA PERO AY KE TENER UN POCO DE SKILLS  :cheesy: PURO PAISA POWER
> *


tu sabes tu jale, puro padelante


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 24 2010, 08:22 PM~17592819
> *tu sabes tu jale, puro padelante
> *


YA DIJO KANIJO PURO TEAM BOILER 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

80cutty SUP MANIACO


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2010, 08:20 PM~17592778
> *ORALE TA BIEN  PUES YA SABES  AHU ESTAMOS PA LO KE NECESITES Y SI ESTOS CARROS PAGAN BIEN LA GENTE PREFIERE PAGAR $85 POR HORA KE $130 EN  EL DEALER POR LABOR RATE  :biggrin: I LIKE EM $800 BRAKE JOBS DONDE NOMAS AY KE CAMBIAR PARTES Y TE LOS HACES EN UNA HORA PERO AY KE TENER UN POCO DE SKILLS  :cheesy: PURO PAISA POWER
> *


White folks money  easy mula for gravy work........I love white people money


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2010, 08:27 PM~17592889
> *White folks money  easy mula for gravy work........I love white people money
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 12:02 PM~17587168
> *hey guey we have a car club meeting at 6pm your house tonight.  Subject is which edger is the best for edging your lawn and your home owners dues are due :twak: .    :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I guess blowjoe will there too.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

White line coming soon....ls motor fuel injected  :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2010, 10:43 PM~17593146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2010, 08:27 PM~17592889
> *White folks money  easy mula for gravy work........I love white people money
> *


Like zum stupid mudafuka dat paid 500 bucks deductible 2 da insurance n da glass wuz 90 bucks install :biggrin:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2010, 08:25 PM~17592857
> *80cutty SUP MANIACO
> 
> *


whats up homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MANIACOS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@May 24 2010, 08:56 PM~17593371
> *whats up homie. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MANIACOS
> *


SIEMPRE AL CIEN :guns: :guns: MOLDE HAS BEEN ORDERED :0 :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2010, 10:27 PM~17592889
> *White folks money  easy mula for gravy work........I love white people money
> *



and some white people love mexican money, ya dig? :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 11:30 PM~17593902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beat me to it wey :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 24 2010, 09:26 PM~17593842
> *and some white people love mexican money, ya dig?  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT FREZZE 12 FOR THAT OLD ASS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2010, 11:30 PM~17593913
> *I GOT FREZZE 12 FOR THAT OLD ASS CAR  :biggrin:
> *



aye get your freeze 12 on homie :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2010, 10:43 PM~17593146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them boys aint gonna be ready for yenabi's ride


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 24 2010, 11:30 PM~17593911
> *beat me to it wey :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

MTV sweet 16 show star "HMART1970" gonna be there signing self portraits in his booth :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

quote=AT1in2009,May 24 2010, 10:23 PM~17593795]
MECHANICAL PROBLEMS????????????

AT1 MOTORSPORTS IS YOUR SOLUTION !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NISSAN SUV TIMING CHAIN BELT PROBLEM NO MORE :biggrin: 













































SPECIAL THANKS SAM :thumbsup: :thumbsup :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

AT1 MOTORSPORTS ONE STOP SHOP  :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 24 2010, 10:37 PM~17594027
> *OFF ROAD SUSPENSION WORK  ????????????
> 
> 4X4 OFF ROAD  JEEP
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 24 2010, 09:32 PM~17593946
> *aye get your freeze 12 on homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 24 2010, 11:36 PM~17594003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 24 2010, 11:43 PM~17594122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


oh, and..... :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 24 2010, 09:26 PM~17593842
> *and some white people love mexican money, ya dig?  :biggrin:
> *


Must be talkin bout them expensive ass white people on the westside :0


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 24 2010, 11:07 PM~17594450
> *NOCHES DE 59 AND LITTLE YORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2010, 02:17 PM~17587303
> *I just bought one a couple months ago.  We'll compare yours and mine.
> *


 :uh: ****


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

FYI devious the plates will have the *hashbrown casserole *.....just sayin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 24 2010, 10:38 PM~17593069
> *I guess blowjoe will there too.
> *


he holds the "i'm with the dj" status right now.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 25 2010, 01:22 AM~17595408
> *:uh:  ****
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2010, 09:03 PM~17593485
> *SIEMPRE AL CIEN  :guns:  :guns: MOLDE HAS BEEN ORDERED  :0  :0  :0
> *


orale orale :h5: :h5:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

swangin customs :uh: :wow:


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@May 25 2010, 08:54 AM~17597633
> *swangin customs  :uh:  :wow:
> *


  what up boi


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 24 2010, 09:43 PM~17593146
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin: Dukes Of Hazzard ,,,,,,,, Boss Hogg :biggrin: 







 Looking Good


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 24 2010, 09:30 PM~17593913
> *I GOT FREZZE 12 FOR THAT OLD ASS CAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:yes: 
DAMN IT'S GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 25 2010, 02:36 PM~17599563
> *:yes:
> DAMN IT'S GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEN
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 11:28 AM~17599040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 11:28 AM~17599040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 25 2010, 02:36 PM~17599563
> *:yes:
> DAMN IT'S GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEN
> *


DAMMM SKIPPY :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 04:56 PM~17600765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 02:56 PM~17600765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: clean


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 02:56 PM~17600765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...be bad azz if it shot out rockets..to blow up the hataz.... :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a custom built bar-b-q pit trailer. Freshly painted. It has 2 chrome Hi Jacker hydraulic pumps., with 3 switches. A pair of chrome cylinders, the axle is chained off. It is powered by 3 group 31 battery's. It also has a pair of all chrome hundred spoke knockoff wheels. Pick up only. Asking $3,000 O.B.O. If you need any more info please call. 361-652-6849 ask for Trey. If no answer please leave a message. Thanks


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@May 25 2010, 11:44 AM~17598132
> *:biggrin: Dukes Of Hazzard ,,,,,,,,  Boss Hogg  :biggrin:
> Looking  Good
> *


:| thats not a boss hogg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 25 2010, 03:48 PM~17601195
> *looks good...be bad azz if it shot out rockets..to blow up the hataz.... :biggrin:
> *


Don't give. Me ideals


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 04:56 PM~17600765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*HOUSTON RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
PASADENA RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SOUTH H RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SEGUNDO BARRIO RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
BIG DH RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
NAWF SIDE RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SPRING RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
BAYTOWN RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
OBT RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SOUTH WEST RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
MAGNOLIA RIDERS WHER YOU AT?
MANCHESTER RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
GP RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
JACINTO CITY RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
FRIENDSWOOD RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
CLOVERLEAF RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
MO CITY RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?</span>*
*SUGARLAND RIDERS WHERE THE FUCK YOU AT* :biggrin: </span>[/B]


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 05:59 PM~17601971
> *HOUSTON RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> PASADENA RIDERS WHERE YOU AT
> SOUTH H RIDERS WHERE YOU AT
> ...


I GUESS I WONT GO THEN!! :angry:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 06:59 PM~17601971
> *HOUSTON RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> PASADENA RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> SOUTH H RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> ...


WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT SLICK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 06:06 PM~17602048
> *WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT SLICK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 01:28 PM~17599040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wont make it and will barely make the fundraiser we are doing. pulled some ligaments pretty bad in my lower torso yesterday working on a ride but vicodin feels good like a mofo so im bed ridden for the next few days. good luck at the show.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 25 2010, 07:22 PM~17602197
> *wont make it and will barely make the fundraiser we are doing. pulled some ligaments pretty bad in my lower torso yesterday working on a ride but vicodin feels good like a mofo so im bed ridden for the next few days. good luck at the show.
> *


get well homie :x:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 25 2010, 05:53 PM~17601255
> *This is a custom built bar-b-q pit trailer. Freshly painted. It has 2 chrome Hi Jacker hydraulic pumps., with 3 switches. A pair of chrome cylinders, the axle is chained off. It is powered by 3 group 31 battery's. It also has a pair of all chrome hundred spoke knockoff wheels. Pick up only. Asking $3,000 O.B.O. If you need any more info please call. 361-652-6849 ask for Trey. If no answer please leave a message. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 07:35 PM~17602323
> *get well homie :x:
> *


thanks


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1734700554.html


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 05:59 PM~17601971
> *SEGUNDO BARRIO RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> BIG DH RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> NAWF SIDE RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@May 25 2010, 09:40 PM~17603759
> *
> *


duece ward was my stomping grounds from 1970-1990 :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

* HOUSTON RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
PASADENA RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SOUTH H RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SEGUNDO BARRIO RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
BIG DH RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
NAWF SIDE RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SPRING RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
BAYTOWN RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
OBT RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SOUTH WEST RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
MAGNOLIA RIDERS WHER YOU AT?
MANCHESTER RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
GP RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
JACINTO CITY RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
FRIENDSWOOD RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
CLOVERLEAF RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
MO CITY RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?
SUGARLAND RIDERS WHERE THE FUCK YOU AT?*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17603866
> *duece ward was my stomping grounds from 1970-1990 :biggrin:
> *



fool the only thing deuce about you is what you leave in the toilet wey :uh: 





















:rimshot:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 10:12 PM~17604185
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mayne


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 25 2010, 10:12 PM~17604191
> *fool the only thing deuce about you is what you leave in the toilet wey :uh:
> :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

short dog, coming though helping with those minute touches on the lac....almost ready to hit the streets.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 25 2010, 10:12 PM~17604191
> *fool the only thing deuce about you is what you leave in the toilet wey :uh:
> :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 10:20 PM~17604299
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



:biggrin: its all love homie


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2010, 08:31 PM~17603637
> *MANDO 66 IMPALA  :  ENGINE AND POWER BRAKES ONE STEP MORE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 25 2010, 10:19 PM~17604295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lac lookin good bojoe


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 25 2010, 10:19 PM~17604295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


READY FOR SUNDAY? :wow:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 25 2010, 08:55 PM~17603952
> *MI GALLO ALLREADY TO STRIP , SURGERY AND BODY WORK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 09:24 PM~17604373
> *READY FOR SUNDAY? :wow:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 25 2010, 10:31 PM~17604480
> *:dunno:
> *


GOOD LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, KRAZYTOYZ, Rivis~N~Lacs, Big-Tymer, duceoutdaroof, oldschool L.C.

OHH SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 10:34 PM~17604517
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, KRAZYTOYZ, Rivis~N~Lacs, Big-Tymer, duceoutdaroof, oldschool L.C.
> 
> ...



MUUAAHAHHAHAHHHAAAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HMART1970, latinkustoms4ever, Mr.Eriko, [email protected], KRAZYTOYZ, Big-Tymer, duceoutdaroof, oldschool L.C.

QU-VO BIG JOHN :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 10:27 PM~17604407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 10:39 PM~17604595
> *:run:
> *


WHUT UP DARKNESS :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 10:36 PM~17604565
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: HMART1970, latinkustoms4ever, Mr.Eriko, [email protected], KRAZYTOYZ, Big-Tymer, duceoutdaroof, oldschool L.C.
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 10:39 PM~17604595
> *:run:
> *


:wave: you going to start going to 59 again now that the elco is ready


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

0 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: latinkustoms4ever





:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+May 25 2010, 08:39 PM~17604623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno.. bein lazy .don't feel like driving..plus I haven't molded my firewall..got engine heat coming though...and it sucks


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 25 2010, 10:39 PM~17604595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 10:49 PM~17604782
> *Wat up...long day...
> I dunno.. bein lazy .don't feel like driving..plus I haven't molded my firewall..got engine heat coming though...and it sucks
> *


:rofl: and no a/c hno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 10:49 PM~17604782
> *Wat up...long day...
> I dunno.. bein lazy .don't feel like driving..plus I haven't molded my firewall..got engine heat coming though...and it sucks
> *


I bet it smells like open ass and onion rings after a long day at the shop :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+May 25 2010, 08:49 PM~17604785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smell your finger and let us know


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: HMART1970, dj short dog, chore1977, ROBHDZ02, NIX CUSTOMS, sic713, JUSTDEEZ, [email protected]


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2010, 11:27 PM~17605412
> *Sup fatty fat pat
> No ac don't bother me.. my daily has that.. but it also ain't got a big hole in the firewall..I might roll out this Sunday after show.. see how I feel..
> Smell your finger and let us know
> *


*SO YOU ADMITTING MY FINGER WAS IN YOUR.....NEVER MIND* :wow:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 10:27 PM~17605420
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: HMART1970, dj short dog, chore1977, ROBHDZ02, NIX CUSTOMS, sic713, JUSTDEEZ, [email protected]
> 
> ...


Man i love this pic :wow:  :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

In my bun hole


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 25 2010, 11:34 PM~17605515
> *Man i love this pic  :wow:    :cheesy:
> *


*GOT TO MAKE A POSTER OF THAT BITCH!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 25 2010, 08:19 PM~17604295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 25 2010, 08:13 PM~17604207
> *mayne
> *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 08:27 PM~17605420
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: HMART1970, dj short dog, chore1977, ROBHDZ02, NIX CUSTOMS, sic713, JUSTDEEZ, [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 25 2010, 10:40 PM~17605607
> *:wow:
> *


Need to tighten up, and get that car done


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 26 2010, 07:15 AM~17608129
> *Need to tighten up, and get that car done
> *


que onda brookglen lol


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

i am looking for a set of 2 3/4 or 3 ton short stack springs for my lac, they must flat on the top and bottom hit me up if you have a set new or used.


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

i need them for the rear


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@May 26 2010, 09:52 AM~17608831
> *i need them for the rear
> *


you can buy the coilover cups from cce........southside customs has them thats what i had in my caprice ....... coils never dug thru


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 25 2010, 11:28 PM~17605436
> *SO YOU ADMITTING MY FINGER WAS IN YOUR.....NEVER MIND :wow:
> *



See there goes that shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 26 2010, 12:53 PM~17610375
> *See there goes that shit
> *


 :uh: :yessad:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 25 2010, 03:53 PM~17601255
> *This is a custom built bar-b-q pit trailer. Freshly painted. It has 2 chrome Hi Jacker hydraulic pumps., with 3 switches. A pair of chrome cylinders, the axle is chained off. It is powered by 3 group 31 battery's. It also has a pair of all chrome hundred spoke knockoff wheels. Pick up only. Asking $3,000 O.B.O. If you need any more info please call. 361-652-6849 ask for Trey. If no answer please leave a message. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GRILL THOUGH..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 











































































































































































:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 04:44 PM~17612650
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its gone be a good show this cumin Sunday hell yeah can't wait


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 26 2010, 06:43 PM~17613747
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: its gone be a good show this cumin Sunday hell yeah can't wait
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@May 25 2010, 05:53 PM~17601255
> *This is a custom built bar-b-q pit trailer. Freshly painted. It has 2 chrome Hi Jacker hydraulic pumps., with 3 switches. A pair of chrome cylinders, the axle is chained off. It is powered by 3 group 31 battery's. It also has a pair of all chrome hundred spoke knockoff wheels. Pick up only. Asking $3,000 O.B.O. If you need any more info please call. 361-652-6849 ask for Trey. If no answer please leave a message. Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Mane looks good uffin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

DUB SHOW </span>SCARE THEM OFF? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:   
































:biggrin: :rimshot:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 26 2010, 06:04 PM~17613913
> *DUB SHOW </span>SCARE THEM OFF? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:  :rimshot:
> *


now that u mention it... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 26 2010, 07:04 PM~17613913
> *DUB SHOW </span>SCARE THEM OFF? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MY WIFE GAVE ME MY BIRTHDAY PRESENT EARLY.... :cheesy: OH SHIT GOOFY WEARING BABY BLUE... :0


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

nice unit 

wutup H-town 
let me know how da shows go take pictures..
am fallbak 
chillin on da bench this year..same ol story ha


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 26 2010, 05:39 PM~17614177
> *nice unit
> 
> wutup H-town
> ...


I FEEL YA MY *****.... DI$ GAME i$ BOUT YA $TACKZ... $AVE YA BREAD NOT DEZ BROAD$.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

one more time for slick cus he hasn't seen anything on the show :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 26 2010, 07:04 PM~17613913
> *DUB SHOW </span>SCARE THEM OFF? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:  :rimshot:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+May 26 2010, 07:11 PM~17614489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!!! WE ARE THERE!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17614800
> *THANKS!!! WE ARE THERE!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

im showing.... i need to bring it out sitting since hlc picnic...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 26 2010, 08:43 PM~17614800
> *THANKS!!! WE ARE THERE!!!   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU SURE CARNAL I CAN POST IT UP ANOTHER 20 TIMES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 26 2010, 09:29 PM~17615373
> *im showing.... i need to bring it out sitting since hlc picnic...
> *


NEVER NEGLECT YOUR LO-LO LIKE THAT HOMIE, I HOPE YOU TALKED TO HER PUT YOUR HANDS ON HER BODY NUMSAYING!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 26 2010, 09:24 PM~17615310
> *
> *


*LISTO BOILER?*
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 09:06 PM~17615859
> *NEVER NEGLECT YOUR LO-LO LIKE THAT HOMIE, I HOPE YOU TALKED TO HER PUT YOUR HANDS ON HER BODY NUMSAYING!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAS PUTO FROM
(((((((((((YOUR DADDY ROBERT)))))))))))


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HMART1970, A&mCustoms, 2000 TOWNCAR

*MI PERRITO AURELIO QUE ONDA HOMIES*

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@May 26 2010, 10:10 PM~17615913
> *MAS PUTO              FROM
> (((((((((((YOUR DADDY ROBERT)))))))))))
> *


*ROBERT, ANOTHER ONE THAT NEGLECTS HIS CADDY...WTF* :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 10:12 PM~17615933
> *ROBERT, ANOTHER ONE THAT NEGLECTS HIS CADDY...WTF  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :twak:
> *



ha thats fucked up


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 09:12 PM~17615933
> *ROBERT, ANOTHER ONE THAT NEGLECTS HIS CADDY...WTF  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :twak:
> *


THATS FUCK UP IM ON A PAPER CHASE RIGHT NOW


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@May 26 2010, 10:14 PM~17615949
> *THATS FUCK UP IM ON A PAPER CHASE RIGHT NOW
> *



fool the only thing you're tryin to chase is THIS DICK with yo mouff


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 26 2010, 09:13 PM~17615943
> *ha thats fucked up
> *


Bitch nobody pulled your string


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@May 26 2010, 10:14 PM~17615949
> *THATS FUCK UP IM ON A PAPER CHASE RIGHT NOW
> *


*HALF THE NUKKAS ON LIL DOING THE SAME THANG HOMIE, FUCK SO AM I*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 26 2010, 10:15 PM~17615963
> *fool the only thing you're tryin to chase is THIS DICK with yo mouff
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 26 2010, 09:15 PM~17615963
> *fool the only thing you're tryin to chase is THIS DICK with yo mouff
> *


HUGO CHECK YOUR BITCH PATTY BEFORE I DO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@May 26 2010, 10:19 PM~17616025
> *HUGO CHECK YOUR BITCH PATTY BEFORE I DO
> *



hno: 




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@May 26 2010, 10:19 PM~17616025
> *HUGO CHECK YOUR BITCH PATTY BEFORE I DO
> *


*DO YO THANG HOMIE THATS MARIO'S TRIC!!!!!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 10:27 PM~17616139
> *I GOTS TO GET TO MY CORNER OR P GONNA GONNA SHOW ME WHAT A BITCH SLAP REALLY IS!!!!!
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 26 2010, 10:32 PM~17616204
> *
> *


*TRIC THE LIGHT TURNED ON AT OUR SHOP GET TO WERK* :0 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 10:35 PM~17616228
> *TRIC THE LIGHT TURNED ON AT OUR SHOP GET TO WERK :0  :0
> *



:0 

RIDING, not WRITING :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 08:18 PM~17616004
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:
> *


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/video...6&vxBitrate=300
crazy shit !!!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 26 2010, 07:29 PM~17615373
> *im showing.... i need to bring it out sitting since hlc picnic...
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 26 2010, 08:15 PM~17615963
> *fool the only thing you're tryin to chase is THIS DICK with yo mouff
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17617224
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@May 26 2010, 06:04 PM~17613913
> *DUB SHOW </span>SCARE THEM OFF? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :biggrin:  :rimshot:
> *


Fuck a ***** named DUB :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 26 2010, 10:35 PM~17617037
> *TWO MORE SATISFIED CUSTOMERS ,
> 
> FULL WRAPPED FRAME , REAR END FRONT AND BACK SUSPENSION MOLDED AND KUSTOM LOCK OFF.
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 27 2010, 12:36 AM~17618576
> *DO YOU NEED POWDER COATING???????????????
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS IS NOW POWDER COATING IN VARIOUS COLORS.
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 27 2010, 01:30 AM~17618958
> *SPRAY ON BED LINERS FROM SPEED LINER AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS IN VARIOUS COLORS TO MATCH UR NEEDS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

>


[/quote]
Man hold up they r some nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 27 2010, 07:47 AM~17619677
> *
> *


que onda brookglen. lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 25 2010, 10:49 PM~17604782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roberto could stand under the dash and hold something over the hole to keep the heat out, while you cruised.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

H-TOWN MAJICOS STILL ACTIN A FOOL


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 08:27 PM~17616139
> *DO YO THANG HOMIE THATS MARIO'S TRIC!!!!!
> *



:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 27 2010, 12:12 PM~17622570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUNDAY.....SUNDAY.....SUNDAY


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 27 2010, 12:12 PM~17622570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HTOWN MAJICOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

First 3000 takes it need garage space!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@May 27 2010, 02:41 PM~17624011
> *First 3000 takes it need garage space!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 27 2010, 04:38 PM~17623963
> *HTOWN MAJICOS WILL BE THERE
> *


*THANKS FOR THE SUPORT, JUST WATCH THEM TRAILERS HOMIE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 27 2010, 03:20 PM~17624416
> *:wow:  :wow: NICE
> *


Buy it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 26 2010, 08:09 PM~17615891
> *LISTO BOILER?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SIMON HUGO, WE LL BE THERE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

EMPIRE AND CERTIFIED MEMBERS  
25 members are celebrating their birthday today
UR2FAT(24), Emperor Goofy(32), LOWRIDERGIRL(22), Lord Goofy(32), fantasma loco(35), CONTAGIOUS(24), CAPRICHOSO86(37), nathand(29), KandyMcSS(25), DON_NUTTS.(32), diana619sd(33), dyme_sak_hustla(22), hataproof(35), 99linkers(33), Rod Stewart(36), revrider1(31), SOY_GUERA(21), LegendsCC(38), BASH3R(20), rickyrick54(30), BrownAzt3ka(21), dads86regal(36), GhostWorx(36), 76 CO-PILOT(36), Charles Turner(41) 
Upcoming Car Shows & Events within the next 14 days


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+May 27 2010, 01:12 PM~17622570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2010, 03:54 PM~17624823
> *EMPIRE AND CERTIFIED  MEMBERS
> 25 members are celebrating their birthday today
> UR2FAT(24), Emperor Goofy(32), LOWRIDERGIRL(22), Lord Goofy(32), fantasma loco(35), CONTAGIOUS(24), CAPRICHOSO86(37), nathand(29), KandyMcSS(25), DON_NUTTS.(32), diana619sd(33), dyme_sak_hustla(22), hataproof(35), 99linkers(33), Rod Stewart(36), revrider1(31), SOY_GUERA(21), LegendsCC(38), BASH3R(20), rickyrick54(30), BrownAzt3ka(21), dads86regal(36), GhostWorx(36), 76 CO-PILOT(36), Charles Turner(41)
> ...


Thx homie.... damn 32 already......


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2010, 05:54 PM~17624823
> *EMPIRE AND CERTIFIED  MEMBERS
> 25 members are celebrating their birthday today
> UR2FAT(24), Emperor Goofy(32), LOWRIDERGIRL(22), Lord Goofy(32), fantasma loco(35), CONTAGIOUS(24), CAPRICHOSO86(37), nathand(29), KandyMcSS(25), DON_NUTTS.(32), diana619sd(33), dyme_sak_hustla(22), hataproof(35), 99linkers(33), Rod Stewart(36), revrider1(31), SOY_GUERA(21), LegendsCC(38), BASH3R(20), rickyrick54(30), BrownAzt3ka(21), dads86regal(36), GhostWorx(36), 76 CO-PILOT(36), Charles Turner(41)
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2010, 06:28 PM~17625261
> *Thx homie....  damn 32 already......
> *


*32......homie I cant remember 32* :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 27 2010, 05:50 PM~17624789
> *SIMON HUGO, WE LL BE THERE
> *


*GRACIAS POR LA ESQUINA * :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 27 2010, 06:47 PM~17625501
> *32......homie I cant remember 32 :biggrin:
> *



damn don't tell me i gotta retire your old ass. you can't be out late at night, bingo is over at 7:30PM :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 27 2010, 03:21 PM~17624434
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPORT, JUST WATCH THEM TRAILERS HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


JAJAJAJ NAH AINT TAKIN MY JUNK BUT IM TAKIN HOMEBOYS RIDE :cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 27 2010, 07:07 PM~17625767
> *JAJAJAJ NAH AINT TAKIN MY JUNK  BUT IM TAKIN HOMEBOYS RIDE :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2010, 07:01 PM~17625687
> *damn don't tell me i gotta retire your old ass.  you can't be out late at night, bingo is over at 7:30PM :uh:
> *


*TRIC I DONT TURN IN TILL YOUR DONE WORKING THEM CORNERS AND GOT MY MONEY IN MY HANDS*    :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 27 2010, 06:28 PM~17625261
> *Thx homie....  damn 32 already......
> *


youngsta


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2010, 05:44 PM~17626211
> *youngsta
> *


Yea in 90's. Miss them days


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 27 2010, 07:43 PM~17626209
> *I KEEP TRICIN TILL MIDNIGHT, AFTER THAT I DRINK MY FIBER AND MY OATMEAL, WATCH "GOLDEN GIRLS" RERUNS, CHANGE MY DEPENDS, GET IN MY SLEEPNUMBER BED, THEN CLAP OFF THE LIGHTS       :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:rimshot: HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 LORD GOOFY TYME 2 PARTY GET FUCK. UP :drama: THIS SATURDAY NITE AND SHOW SOPORT 2 LATIN KUSTOMS DIS SUNDAY AND DRINK SOME MORE ON MONDAY SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD WEEKEND 2 ME ESE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+May 27 2010, 04:28 PM~17625261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 27 2010, 08:18 PM~17626526
> *:rimshot: HAPPY BIRTHDAY 2 LORD GOOFY TYME 2 PARTY GET FUCK. UP :drama: THIS SATURDAY NITE AND SHOW SOPORT 2 LATIN KUSTOMS DIS SUNDAY AND DRINK SOME MORE ON MONDAY SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD WEEKEND 2 ME ESE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Happy bday goof.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah. happy bday GOFFY!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2010, 08:30 PM~17627204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what a purty baby, whooo's dying from nicotine? whoose dying from nicotine, yes you are purty baby!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2010, 09:43 PM~17627884
> *yeah. happy bday GOFFY!
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@May 27 2010, 02:41 PM~17624011
> *First 3000 takes it need garage space!
> 
> 
> ...


interior pics?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 27 2010, 08:43 PM~17627884
> *yeah. happy bday GOFFY!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 27 2010, 10:20 PM~17628936
> *Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 27 2010, 08:36 PM~17627834
> *Happy bday goof.
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 28 2010, 12:20 AM~17628936
> *Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.
> 
> 
> ...


*LATIN KUSTOMS WILL BE THERE!!!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 28 2010, 02:04 AM~17630125
> *DO YOU NEED EXTENDED AND MOLDED A ARMS  IN YOUR LOWRIDER ??????????
> 
> AT1 MOTORSPORTS  HAS THEM IN STOCK
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 28 2010, 02:33 AM~17630252
> *LOWERS AND POWER BALLS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2010, 10:51 PM~17628577
> *interior pics?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 28 2010, 12:20 AM~17628936
> *Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT'S UP I WILL BR THERE 2 SHOW SOPORT


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@May 26 2010, 04:11 PM~17613968
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


QUE ROLLO HOMIE, TE PIERDES!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 27 2010, 11:20 PM~17628936
> *Oldies car club Houston Tejas will be having a Car Show/Fundraiser on Saturday May 29th 2010 we would appreciate all your support, Thanks! & let's keep tha movement alive.
> 
> 
> ...


ALL PASADENA , ALL WEEKEND. :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

>


[/quote]


Back to back. 2 badass events so let's make this one badass weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 27 2010, 11:02 PM~17628093
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 28 2010, 08:49 AM~17631412
> *ALL PASADENA , ALL WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 28 2010, 07:49 AM~17631412
> *ALL PASADENA , ALL WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Back to back. 2 badass events so let's make this one badass weekend. 
[/quote]
 YEA ITS GONE BE A GOOD WEEKEND FRIST COMES OLDIES AN THEN LATIN KUSTOMS OH YEA GETS BETA AN BETA :thumbsup:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 28 2010, 08:49 AM~17631412
> *ALL PASADENA , ALL WEEKEND. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> Back to back. 2 badass events so let's make this one badass weekend.


 YEA ITS GONE BE A GOOD WEEKEND FRIST COMES OLDIES AN THEN LATIN KUSTOMS OH YEA GETS BETA AN BETA :thumbsup:
[/quote]
   great weather and bad ass weekend!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Chris & Tera Trevino will be interviewed today at 2pm central time by James Soria on TejanoHitsRadio. Tune in and enjoy.

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> YEA ITS GONE BE A GOOD WEEKEND FRIST COMES OLDIES AN THEN LATIN KUSTOMS OH YEA GETS BETA AN BETA :thumbsup:


   great weather and bad ass weekend!!!!
[/quote]

Oldies and Kustoms weekend!!!!!!!! Putin Pasadena on the map. Its gonna be a weekend to remember


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

BUDDDYYYY


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 28 2010, 12:17 PM~17633568
> *BUDDDYYYY
> *


whz up homie


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 28 2010, 11:26 AM~17633159
> *Chris & Tera Trevino will be interviewed today at 2pm central time by James Soria on TejanoHitsRadio.  Tune in and enjoy.
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


COOL RADOI STATION :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 28 2010, 02:24 PM~17633635
> *COOL RADOI STATION :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, a lot of work to keep it going and the dj's dedicate their time to do the shows but it's an outlet for Houston to have good tejano music since fm dial is full of b.s. right now.


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 28 2010, 12:31 PM~17633700
> *Thanks, a lot of work to keep it going and the dj's dedicate their time to do the shows but it's an outlet for Houston to have good tejano music since fm dial is full of b.s. right now.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+May 27 2010, 02:24 AM~17618920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 28 2010, 05:08 PM~17635416
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS NOW DISTRIBUTERS OF ROLLIN VIDEOS.
> 
> 13.OO A EACH VIDEO , THIS MONTH SPECIAL SALE   :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 28 2010, 02:09 AM~17630146
> *
> *


i'd like some extended plated chrome a-arms, just no bat signals....  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ha..nee nee nee batman


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Good luck to all three events going on this weekend and may good weather be around for the weekend.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 28 2010, 07:41 PM~17636055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


switchman built torres empire sponsord


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> YEA ITS GONE BE A GOOD WEEKEND FRIST COMES OLDIES AN THEN LATIN KUSTOMS OH YEA GETS BETA AN BETA :thumbsup:


   great weather and bad ass weekend!!!!
[/quote]
Fuck ima have 2 work  but mad respect 2 oldies from htown majicos!!!!!!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 28 2010, 06:19 PM~17635928
> *i'd like some extended plated chrome a-arms, just no bat signals....   :biggrin:
> *



NO PROBLEM I LLDO THEM HOW U WANT THEM , THOSE WERE ORDERED FOR A INDIVIDUAL , NIK NAMED "DIABLITO" .

U TELL ME HOW U WANT THEM AND ILL DO THEM.

 :biggrin: 

AT1 AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 28 2010, 08:30 PM~17636625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orale...aver que pasa....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

*fuck pasadena!*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 28 2010, 06:13 PM~17635462
> *
> *


i see a green bummper kit in da pic i need dat how much


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 27 2010, 02:12 PM~17622570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 23 2010, 09:16 PM~17580213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

looking for a single 14 x7 all crhome knock off, just the rim if anyone has one


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

SO WUT WHOS BRINGIN THE KEG SUNDAY


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@May 27 2010, 02:41 PM~17624011
> *First 3000 takes it need garage space!
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THAT GRILL?? :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2010, 08:57 AM~17640194
> *fuck pasadena!
> *


x2


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 29 2010, 02:09 PM~17641933
> *MR CLY  :          YOURS A ARMS ITS DONE.
> 
> EXTENDED  MOLDED 2 INCH    READY TO CHROME  THANKS BIG HOMIE .
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 29 2010, 01:21 PM~17641216
> *x2
> *


just came back from bitch-a-dena mayne think it took over as ******* motherland. took title from magnolia.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2010, 01:54 PM~17642183
> *just came back from bitch-a-dena    mayne think it took over as ******* motherland.  took title from magnolia.
> *


lol, :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what is the best stuff to polish stainless??, :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2010, 04:50 PM~17642424
> *what is the best stuff to polish stainless??,  :biggrin:
> *


deezz nuttzzz


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2010, 02:54 PM~17642183
> *just came back from bitch-a-dena    mayne think it took over as ******* motherland.  took title from magnolia.
> *


been took over ..... in the magno u only got Ogee's left that claim east end.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2010, 03:50 PM~17642424
> *what is the best stuff to polish stainless??,  :biggrin:
> *


depending how rough it is .....

220 gt 400gt 600gt 800gt 1000-1500gt and polish with the green or white jewlers rouge on a high speed buffer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hashbrown casseole was off da chain..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 29 2010, 06:12 PM~17642846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was gone by time i got there.  remember it from that other bbq. good stuff.


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2010, 01:54 PM~17642183
> *just came back from bitch-a-dena    mayne think it took over as ******* motherland.  took title from magnolia.
> *


Lmfao :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2010, 03:54 PM~17642183
> *just came back from bitch-a-dena    mayne think it took over as ******* motherland.  took title from magnolia.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thanks to rollerz only & true eminence plus latin kustoms for coming by and buying plates. it was a success and all the $ raised went to kids meals houston. appreciate it.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17643364
> *
> *


you didn't get hashbrown casserole either?


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 29 2010, 05:55 PM~17643364
> *
> *


What's up homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+May 29 2010, 03:58 PM~17642764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SUP MANIACOS...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2010, 04:23 PM~17642933
> *hashbrown casseole was off da chain..
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :werd:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2010, 05:45 PM~17643322
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thanks to rollerz only & true eminence plus latin kustoms for coming by and buying plates.  it was a success and all the $ raised went to kids meals houston.  appreciate it.
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 29 2010, 06:45 PM~17643322
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thanks to rollerz only & true eminence plus latin kustoms for coming by and buying plates.  it was a success and all the $ raised went to kids meals houston.  appreciate it.
> *


  i wanted to stay and peep some of them hoes there.....but didnt want folks asking about my  Comcast shirt etc..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 29 2010, 10:29 PM~17644044
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :werd:
> *


  u didn't like it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 29 2010, 11:05 PM~17644287
> * u didn't like it?
> *


 :0 



:drama:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who came out today & bought a plate or 2 at the Oldies fundraiser! Was a really good turn out


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2010, 06:57 AM~17640194
> *fuck pasadena!
> *


x651651355441541132545


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@May 29 2010, 09:56 PM~17644634
> *x651651355441541132545
> *


QUE ROLLO INDIVIDUO :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *Kustom 401K*, INIMITABLE


shouldn't you be asleep?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

one more time :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2010, 09:27 PM~17644897
> *QUE ROLLO INDIVIDUO :biggrin:
> *



aqui chillin, about to relax all weekend!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2010, 07:57 AM~17640194
> *fuck pasadena!
> *


fuck westchase


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 30 2010, 12:15 AM~17645361
> *fuck westchase
> *


fuck westtchase mr superman


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Few more hours :420:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2010, 12:31 AM~17645410
> *Few more hours :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2010, 12:31 AM~17645410
> *Few more hours :420:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

hno: ALRITE LATIN KUSTOMS DA TIME IS HERE HOPE 2DAY TURN OUT WILL BE A GOOD 1 AN WEATHER 95% PRETTY DAME WARM OUT THERE WELL OK LET'S GET THIS SHOW ON DA ROAD SEE Y'ALL UP THERE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

car ready..but im not...ill be there by 12...


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 30 2010, 02:15 AM~17645361
> *fuck westchase
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMN ITS HOTT AS FUCK OUT HERE AT THE KUSTOMS SHOW


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 30 2010, 12:44 PM~17647428
> *DAMN ITS HOTT AS FUCK OUT HERE AT THE KUSTOMS SHOW
> *


X10000000


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ga damn. Can't even try to stay cool at the show. Good thing its bangin out here lots to see on a great turn out. Dope show so far.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 30 2010, 03:47 PM~17647692
> *Ga damn. Can't even try to stay cool at the show. Good thing its bangin out here lots to see on a great turn out. Dope show so far.
> *


it was fuckin hot


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Latin Kustoms would like to thank everyone who came out to support our show. We really appreciate it. Met alot of cool new people and seen alot of new rides and riders out there today. Sorry about the heat next time we will bring some a/c. Congradulations to all the people who placed. Once again thank you all for coming out. See yall at the next show. uffin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2010, 05:19 PM~17648524
> *Latin Kustoms would like to thank everyone who came out to support our show. We really appreciate it. Met alot of cool new people and seen alot of new rides and riders out there today. Sorry about the heat next time we will bring some a/c. Congradulations to all the people who placed. Once again thank you all for coming out. See yall at the next show. uffin:
> *


  1st


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+May 30 2010, 05:03 PM~17648201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 30 2010, 06:23 PM~17648541
> * 1st
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2010, 07:19 PM~17648524
> *Latin Kustoms would like to thank everyone who came out to support our show. We really appreciate it. Met alot of cool new people and seen alot of new rides and riders out there today. Sorry about the heat next time we will bring some a/c. Congradulations to all the people who placed. Once again thank you all for coming out. See yall at the next show. uffin:
> *



 GOOD TURN OUT,HOT AS FUK THO :happysad:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND LATIN KUSTOMS WE WOULD LIKE TOO THANK EVERYONE THAT ATTENED ARE SHOW AND MADE IT A GREAT SUCCESS PUTTIN UP WITH THE HOTT ASS WEATHER ISN'T EASY AND ALL YALL STILL SHOWED US LUV BY ATTENDING IT IS VERY DEEPLY APPRICIATED BY ALL THE LATIN KUSTOMS MEMBERS.....


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

good show


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

GREAT TURN OUT LK! EMPIRE HAD A GREAT ,HOT AND SWEATY TIME! :biggrin: 


HUGO..SORRY ABOUT TALKING TO PAT....BUT HE WAS HAPPY TALKING TO MR. GOFFY.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 06:16 PM~17648845
> *good show
> *


NICE MEETING U TODAY JOHN..CLEAN FLEETWOOD BRO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 30 2010, 05:19 PM~17648524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x106 degrees :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2010, 06:47 PM~17649020
> *
> 
> new king of the streets!!!! switch happy too
> ...


anyone got the video. i missed the show cuz i was workin on the" ole chippa "


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 30 2010, 06:50 PM~17649034
> *anyone got the video. i missed the show cuz i was workin on the" ole chippa "
> *


 :0 , i will try to download some videos later, the single pump street competition is really good, good hop from all these homies today


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+May 30 2010, 06:10 PM~17648821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was slanging weenies all day long at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 30 2010, 03:47 PM~17647692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2010, 07:47 PM~17649020
> *
> 
> new king of the streets!!!! switch happy too
> ...


PICS!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17649163
> *PICS!
> *


 X2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2010, 08:13 PM~17649165
> *X2
> *


u telling me YOU dont have any pics of this?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 30 2010, 09:20 PM~17649206
> *u telling me YOU dont have any pics of this?
> *


I know Slo  but it was HOT!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 30 2010, 07:13 PM~17649163
> *PICS!
> *


well im no body to say who is the new king but , the owner of el centenario said that his car was retire for now, he is currently working on a new project i think, that for today's street driven hoppers was going to be a new king, 
it was very very close, but i think the blue cutty from majicos took it, what yall think,?
still we all know low inc will come back soon,  

we didnt see no circus cars hoppin today( that incudes my car  )
we saw street lowriders hopping for the crown, the movement is good


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

bad ass site to help on craigslist ads all over the nation
http://craiglook.com/all.html?q=1987+monte+carlo+ls


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL LAC!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2010, 09:24 PM~17649235
> *well im no body to say who is the new king but , the owner of el centenario said that his car was retire for now, he is currently working on a new project i think, that for today's street driven hoppers was going to be a new king,
> it was very very close, but i think the blue cutty from majicos took it, what yall think,?
> still we all know low inc will come back soon,
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2010, 07:22 PM~17649219
> *I know Slo   but  it was  HOT!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17649241
> *BEAUTIFUL LAC!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2010, 09:27 PM~17649253
> *:uh:  :uh:  :twak:
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 30 2010, 05:23 PM~17648541
> * 1st
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2010, 06:47 PM~17649020
> *
> 
> new king of the streets!!!! switch happy too
> *


 :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 30 2010, 07:24 PM~17649236
> *bad ass site to help on craigslist ads all over the nation
> http://craiglook.com/all.html?q=1987+monte+carlo+ls
> *


 :0 :0 good look out


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

HERE ARE SUM......


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 30 2010, 08:25 PM~17649241
> *BEAUTIFUL LAC!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2010, 07:29 PM~17649269
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2010, 09:37 PM~17649324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 30 2010, 08:26 PM~17649249
> *VERY GOOD SHOW , CARS ,LADIES  DUB    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 30 2010, 08:32 PM~17649292
> *DUB SHOW PART 2
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2010, 07:37 PM~17649329
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2010, 07:29 PM~17649269
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 30 2010, 06:19 PM~17648524
> *Latin Kustoms would like to thank everyone who came out to support our show. We really appreciate it. Met alot of cool new people and seen alot of new rides and riders out there today. Sorry about the heat next time we will bring some a/c. Congradulations to all the people who placed. Once again thank you all for coming out. See yall at the next show. uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 30 2010, 09:39 PM~17649345


no wonder why the lk show was empty  




























:uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 30 2010, 08:10 PM~17648821
> *ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND LATIN KUSTOMS WE WOULD LIKE TOO THANK EVERYONE THAT ATTENED ARE SHOW AND MADE IT A GREAT SUCCESS PUTTIN UP WITH THE HOTT ASS WEATHER ISN'T EASY AND ALL YALL STILL SHOWED US LUV BY ATTENDING IT IS VERY DEEPLY APPRICIATED BY ALL THE LATIN KUSTOMS MEMBERS.....
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE IF Y'ALL WOULD DO IT ALL OVA AGAIN TOMORROW ILL WOULD BE THERE AGAIN IT WAS A GOOD TURN AND DA WEATHER WAS PRETTY WARM BUT GOOD TURN


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 30 2010, 08:48 PM~17649408
> *DUB SHOW PART 3
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice ELCO from LA


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2010, 09:45 PM~17649390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice 88's :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 30 2010, 08:18 PM~17648850
> *GREAT TURN OUT LK! EMPIRE HAD A GREAT ,HOT AND SWEATY TIME! :biggrin:
> HUGO..SORRY ABOUT TALKING TO PAT....BUT HE WAS HAPPY TALKING TO MR. GOFFY.....
> *


you's a damn fool :biggrin: 

SHUT UP hugo :angry:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17649241
> *BEAUTIFUL LAC!!
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FLEET WAS 1 OF DA BEST FLEETWOOD OUT DER 2DAY MANE HOLD UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+May 30 2010, 07:19 PM~17648524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this and this  


to the homie hector representing together cc from cali, welcome to houston bro


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+May 30 2010, 07:47 PM~17649404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:02 PM~17649512
> *this and this
> to the homie hector representing together cc from cali, welcome to houston bro
> *


yea homie was kool ppl


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:02 PM~17649512
> *this and this
> to the homie hector representing together cc from cali, welcome to houston bro
> *


x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2010, 08:04 PM~17649527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would look better on sum 13's sittin at lowrider show.......like the 1 that took over the whole market today


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17649551
> *would look better on sum 13's sittin at lowrider show.......like the 1 that took over the whole market today
> *



mutha funkin fa sho my ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

44" monroof for sale $150


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 30 2010, 08:07 PM~17649551
> *would look better on sum 13's sittin at lowrider show.......like the 1 that took over the whole market today
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2010, 08:08 PM~17649565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


joey might wanna scoop that up for the ghouse


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 30 2010, 08:11 PM~17649587
> *joey might wanna scoop that up for the ghouse
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+May 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17649551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good price!! 



:biggrin: 








:rimshot:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i got a wolf ticket for sale


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 30 2010, 09:09 PM~17649569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:13 PM~17649605
> *i got a wolf ticket for sale
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 10:13 PM~17649606
> *:cheesy:
> *



i seen enough ass walkin around the show today


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 30 2010, 10:14 PM~17649616
> *:0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:14 PM~17649618
> *i seen enough ass walkin around the show today
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17649623
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



:hugo: = :naughty:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:14 PM~17649618
> *i seen enough ass walkin around the show today
> *


 :yes:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:15 PM~17649633
> *:hugo: =  :naughty:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 09:14 PM~17649618
> *i seen enough ass walkin around the show today
> *


there is NEVER such thing as enough ass :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 30 2010, 10:16 PM~17649643
> *:yes:
> *



anybody got the number to the chic in the bikini walkin around today? she dropped something and i gotta give it back to her :naughty:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 08:17 PM~17649662
> *there is NEVER such thing as enough ass :twak:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:19 PM~17649677
> *anybody got the number to the chic in the bikini walkin around today?  she dropped something and i gotta give it back to her :naughty:
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 30 2010, 08:25 PM~17649241
> *BEAUTIFUL LAC!!
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen some clean lacks out before but this one had to been one of the cleanest ive evere seen in person... never saw the owner around


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 30 2010, 08:19 PM~17649686
> *ive seen some clean lacks out before but this one had to been one of the cleanest ive evere seen in person... never saw the owner around
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 30 2010, 10:19 PM~17649686
> *ive seen some clean lacks out before but this one had to been one of the cleanest ive evere seen in person... never saw the owner around
> *



dude he was the lil arabretard walkin round with the asian body guards :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 09:19 PM~17649677
> *anybody got the number to the chic in the bikini walkin around today?  she dropped something and i gotta give it back to her :naughty:
> *


i got some pics of her hanging out the sunroof, ill post em up a little later. :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:20 PM~17649695
> *dude he was the lil arabretard walkin round with the asian body guards :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 10:21 PM~17649703
> *i got some pics of her hanging out the sunroof, ill post em up a little later.  :biggrin:
> *



pm the x-rated ones por favor.







gracias. :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 30 2010, 09:19 PM~17649686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:19 PM~17649677
> *anybody got the number to the chic in the bikini walkin around today?  she dropped something and i gotta give it back to her :naughty:
> *


Yes but is my number :cheesy:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 09:22 PM~17649714
> *pm the x-rated ones por favor.
> gracias. :biggrin:
> *


she crawled in the back seat as i held the seat forward. that was a beautiful camel toe


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 10:22 PM~17649719
> *i was around all day, getting sun burnt like everyone else haha. really appreciate the compliments
> :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: 





the juice is callin you out lil homie  zzzzzzztttzzzzzzzzzzzzzztttttt


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 30 2010, 08:23 PM~17649726
> *Yes but is my number :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+May 30 2010, 09:20 PM~17649695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+May 30 2010, 10:23 PM~17649726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quit rubbin it in fool


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 09:24 PM~17649743
> *:biggrin:
> the juice is callin you out lil homie  zzzzzzztttzzzzzzzzzzzzzztttttt
> *


yea itll happen one day. im tryin to get that double 63 drop top money like some people :cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 08:26 PM~17649765
> *yea itll happen one day. im tryin to get that double 63 drop top money like some people  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 10:26 PM~17649765
> *yea itll happen one day. im tryin to get that double 63 drop top money like some people  :cheesy:
> *



all an illusion  




holla at ya'll fools later, i gotta get some taco bell with diarea on the side homies.


thanks houston and surrounding areas for showin love


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

whose blue 61 drop was that by the DJ booth? absolutely loved everything about it, ESPECIALLY the trunk!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2010, 09:52 PM~17649436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

the only 61 drop that was by the dj was sliver


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 30 2010, 09:33 PM~17649820
> *the only 61 drop that was by the dj was sliver
> *


was it silver? looked like a light blue to me... had a hardline setup in the trunk


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 08:37 PM~17649828
> *was it silver? looked like a light blue to me
> *


yea its silver if its the 61 ur talkin bout


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+May 30 2010, 10:22 PM~17649714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 08:19 PM~17649677
> *anybody got the number to the chic in the bikini walkin around today?  she dropped something and i gotta give it back to her :naughty:
> *











this one :biggrin:


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

so i see am the king thats what the say ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 30 2010, 10:41 PM~17649860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she have you rollin-*hard*? 



:rimshot:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 30 2010, 10:38 PM~17649831
> *yea its silver if its the 61 ur talkin bout
> *


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

_*h-town majicos doing big thing. *_


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+May 30 2010, 09:41 PM~17649860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes! thats the one. beautiful car


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 30 2010, 10:41 PM~17649860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 07:59 PM~17649497
> *you's a damn fool :biggrin:
> 
> SHUT UP hugo :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: ..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@May 30 2010, 10:41 PM~17649860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man thats the one :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 


and i still have this thing she dropped its VERY important she get it back :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

other really nice rides


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

this car from the Leal bro's had me :nicoderm: @ the paint


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 09:51 PM~17649962
> *man thats the one :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> and i still have this thing she dropped its VERY important she get it back :biggrin:
> *


ill go ahead and let everyone know. she dropped the piece of paper you gave her with your phone number on it......








.......on purpose











:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17650001
> *ill go ahead and let everyone know. she dropped the piece of paper you gave her with your phone number on it......
> .......on purpose
> :biggrin:
> *



ur a lil cocksucker :angry: 



















but i like you :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 30 2010, 09:35 PM~17649313
> *HERE ARE SUM......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2010, 10:54 PM~17649991
> *other really nice rides
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 30 2010, 08:25 PM~17649241
> *BEAUTIFUL LAC!!
> 
> 
> ...


x1123065116581


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 09:57 PM~17650013
> *ur a lil cocksucker :angry:
> but i like you :biggrin:
> *


haters gon' hate :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, 84 BLAZER, *713ridaz*, mac2lac, chevylo97, [email protected], JUSTDEEZ, slabrider93, KRAZYTOYZ, htownmajicos_sammy, $moneymaker$, Lord Goofy



mista ace-cream maaaaaaaannnn :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 09:03 PM~17650075
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, 84 BLAZER, 713ridaz, mac2lac, chevylo97, [email protected], JUSTDEEZ, slabrider93, KRAZYTOYZ, htownmajicos_sammy, $moneymaker$, Lord Goofy
> 
> ...


whut up mr double triple og trey


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 machete creeping a low.. 

1:46


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2010, 10:16 PM~17650203
> *:0  machete creeping a low..
> 
> 1:46
> ...


michelle rodriguez gonna be init. nice.





lot of good actors gona be in it after all... still gona be a shit film.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 30 2010, 11:37 PM~17650437
> *michelle rodriguez gonna be init. nice.
> 
> 
> ...


lindsey lohan's drunk ass, jessica alba, michelle rodriguez, cheech marin,don johnson, and even robert deniro? fine hoez, ****** getting cut up, and deniro.. enough to get me to go see it.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2010, 09:16 PM~17650203
> *:0  machete creeping a low..
> 
> 1:46
> ...


 <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9kqXRXAspQU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9kqXRXAspQU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Latin Kustoms Car Show

Here are just a few of the pictures I took today at the show....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 30 2010, 11:54 PM~17650628
> *Latin Kustoms Car Show
> 
> Here are just a few of the pictures I took today at the show....
> ...


nice pics!! :wow: coulda showed more of the cars though.. we ain't all about ass. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2010, 10:41 PM~17650498
> *lindsey lohan's drunk ass, jessica alba, michelle rodriguez, cheech marin,don johnson, and even robert deniro?  fine hoez, ****** getting cut up, and deniro.. enough to get me to go see it.
> 
> 
> ...


robert rodriguez=garbage


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

7 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, PHAT CHUY, hoppers4life, Medusa, Lord Goofy, hataproof, duceoutdaroof


DAMN FOO!! U STILL UP :biggrin:


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2010, 09:08 PM~17649565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x6SCkvr16NY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x6SCkvr16NY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by htownmajicos_sammy_@May 31 2010, 12:32 AM~17650901
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x6SCkvr16NY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x6SCkvr16NY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6SCkvr16NY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 31 2010, 12:34 AM~17650916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya guey. yyyaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17649633
> *:hugo: =  :naughty:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+May 30 2010, 06:23 PM~17648541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEES ****** ACTIN A FOOL DATS WUT IT DO
GOOD SHYT LAD


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*To all car clubs and solo riders that braved the heat and came out to suport the Latin Kustoms car show I personally would like to thank each of you for making it the success that it turned out to be! We were hoping for a good turn out but we definatly did not expect the amount of entries that we witnessed yesterday :worship: :worship: Big thanks to all the out of town riders that made the extra effort for coming out also!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 06:38 AM~17652106
> *To all car clubs and solo riders that braved the heat and came out to suport the Latin Kustoms car show I personally would like to thank each of you for making it the success that it turned out to be! We were hoping for a good turn out but we definatly did not expect the amount of entries that we witnessed yesterday :worship:  :worship:  Big thanks to all the out of town riders that made the extra effort for coming out also!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Had a good time thanks for putting on a great show


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 30 2010, 11:54 PM~17650628
> *Latin Kustoms Car Show
> 
> Here are just a few of the pictures I took today at the show....
> ...


 :worship: DAMMMMMMMMMMMM CAN'T GET ANT RIGHTER THAN TAKIN PIC OF NICE SHOW CARS WIT SOME NICE ASS @ THAT'S WUTS UP RITE THERE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 07:38 AM~17652106
> *To all car clubs and solo riders that braved the heat and came out to suport the Latin Kustoms car show I personally would like to thank each of you for making it the success that it turned out to be! We were hoping for a good turn out but we definatly did not expect the amount of entries that we witnessed yesterday :worship:  :worship:  Big thanks to all the out of town riders that made the extra effort for coming out also!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: ANY TIME......ANY TIME KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOMENT ALIVE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 30 2010, 11:16 PM~17650203
> *:0  machete creeping a low..
> 
> 1:46
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 30 2010, 09:54 PM~17650628
> *Latin Kustoms Car Show
> 
> Here are just a few of the pictures I took today at the show....
> ...


cool pics


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 31 2010, 06:36 AM~17652462
> *cool pics
> *


AND I KNOW U AINT TALKING ABOUT THE CARS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2010, 07:43 PM~17649882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT!!!!  LK


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 31 2010, 03:49 AM~17651946
> *DEES ****** ACTIN A FOOL DATS WUT IT DO
> GOOD SHYT LAD
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

good friend took these pics  


> Here are some of my pics from the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 31 2010, 03:49 AM~17651946
> *DEES ****** ACTIN A FOOL DATS WUT IT DO
> GOOD SHYT LAD
> *


Fuckin sammy sayin im da king lol sentenario is da king were not eve half way there lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> good friend took these pics
> 
> 
> > Here are some of my pics from the show.
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 31 2010, 07:56 AM~17652591
> *Fuckin sammy sayin im da king lol  sentenario is da king were not eve half way there lol :biggrin:
> *


well, el centenario is retired according to the owner,... so enjoy ur crown homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 05:38 AM~17652106
> *AY BRO IT WAS A LONG DRIVE FROM CALIFAS BUT I MADE IT :roflmao:*


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

there was a car show this weekend???? how come nobody posted any info for it :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 30 2010, 10:28 PM~17649795
> *whose blue 61 drop was that by the DJ booth? absolutely loved everything about it, ESPECIALLY the trunk!
> *


trunck done by the boys at southside customs......ALREADY......ATCHERSERVICE :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2010, 08:09 AM~17652671
> *there was a car show this weekend???? how come nobody posted any info for it  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: este way


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 31 2010, 08:07 AM~17652653
> *well, el centenario is retired according to the owner,... so enjoy ur crown homie :biggrin:
> *


  que onda wey ya despertaste y directo a layitow :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 30 2010, 10:02 PM~17649512
> *this and this
> to the homie hector representing together cc from cali, welcome to houston bro
> *


X2 WELCOM TO TEXAS HOMIE....NICE MEETING U....NICE RIDE.....U NEED ANYTHING HIT US UP AT SOUTHSIDE THEM ****** ALWAYS THERE IM THERE WHEN I CAN BE........


ANYONE ROLLIN TO G-TOWN TODAY....IF SO CAN I RIDE WITH YA  ......AND PAT/HUGO/SUMTIMES MARIO...NUNODATGAYSHIT.COM


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@May 31 2010, 08:15 AM~17652709
> * que onda wey ya despertaste y directo a layitow :biggrin:
> *


haha, nombre homie, si sigo asi nunca voy a terminar mi projecto :uh: , este layitlow es mas addicto que la moe :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@May 31 2010, 10:08 AM~17652659
> * :roflmao: :roflmao: LET ME IN ON WHERE YOU GOT YOUR YANTAS, THEM SUCKAS LAST  *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BOTTOMLESS PAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2010, 10:09 AM~17652671
> *there was a car show this weekend???? how come nobody posted any info for it  :happysad:
> *


*HERE YOU GO HOMIE, SORRY ABOUT THAT :biggrin: *























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 10:24 AM~17652753
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao: LET ME IN ON WHERE YOU GOT YOUR YANTAS, THEM SUCKAS LAST
> *


i see ya fool ......fresh meat on tha line.....be carefull hector he has a big sister named pat


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2010, 10:18 AM~17652730
> *X2 WELCOM TO TEXAS HOMIE....NICE MEETING U....NICE RIDE.....U NEED ANYTHING HIT US UP AT SOUTHSIDE THEM ****** ALWAYS THERE IM THERE WHEN I CAN BE........
> ANYONE ROLLIN TO G-TOWN TODAY....IF SO CAN I RIDE WITH YA   ......AND PAT/HUGO/SUMTIMES MARIO...NUNODATGAYSHIT.COM
> *


*I WAS GONNA INVITE YOU TILL YOU TYPED "NUNODATGAYSHIT.COM" YOU CAN WALK TO G-TOWN FOR ALL I CARE PATNA!!!!!..........ACTUALLY IM STUCK AT WORK, GO GET MY DUECE AND ROLL IT............SECOND THOUGHT FORGETABOUTIT!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2010, 10:28 AM~17652772
> *i see ya fool ......fresh meat on tha line.....be carefull hector he has a big sister named pat
> *


*FOOL IT AINT hector....... ITS "BIG HECTOR"*


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+May 31 2010, 08:56 AM~17652591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO ENJOY YOUR CROWN :yes: AND GET MY BEER


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

im pull up at ya job in it show ya how good that 350 really is and make it tap tha bumperrrrr roll it to g-town......put it back in tha garage with just enough gas so that the next time u roll it...u make it to the end of your block...and u have to walk back home to get tha truck and tha gas can


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 08:32 AM~17652797
> *FOOL IT AINT hector....... ITS "BIG HECTOR"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 08:25 AM~17652762
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE, SORRY ABOUT THAT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 10:31 AM~17652785
> *FOOL IT AINT hector....... ITS "BIG HECTOR"
> *


"STUCK AT WORK" +"BIG HECTOR=....................U DO THA MATH :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: duceoutdaroof, The Truth, 713ridaz, adam 225, ed1983, Kustom 401K, HMART1970, BigNick64, gangsta_nikes, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

QUE ONDA CARNALES.........YOU TOO SLIM  

WHO VOLUNTEERS TO BRING SUM BREAKFAST TO MY YOB? :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2010, 10:36 AM~17652825
> *  im pull up at ya job in it show ya how good that 350 really is and make it tap tha bumperrrrr roll it to g-town......put it back in tha garage with just enough gas so that the next time u roll it...u make it to the end of your block...and u have to walk back home to get tha truck and tha gas can
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 10:39 AM~17652842
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: duceoutdaroof, The Truth, 713ridaz, adam 225, ed1983, Kustom 401K, HMART1970, BigNick64, gangsta_nikes, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> ...


*
sorry pat "ATE ALL THA WEENIES YESTERDAY" BUT HE LEFT DEEEEZZZZZ NUTZZZZZ*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 08:39 AM~17652842
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: duceoutdaroof, The Truth, 713ridaz, adam 225, ed1983, Kustom 401K, HMART1970, BigNick64, gangsta_nikes, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> ...


*

fuck that I had nightmares of snowcones, turkey legs, susage on a stick, hot dogs.....*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2010, 10:39 AM~17652840
> *"STUCK AT WORK" +"BIG HECTOR=....................U DO THA MATH :biggrin:
> *


*THERE YOU GO....... JUST LIKE PAT!!!!!! :werd: *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 10:42 AM~17652867
> *THERE YOU GO....... JUST LIKE PAT!!!!!! :werd:
> *


 :uh: NAW ***** I JUST QUOTED WHAT U SAID


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 10:42 AM~17652864
> *fuck that I had nightmares of snowcones, turkey legs, susage on a stick, hot dogs.....
> *


*SHIT MARIO I AM STILL TRYING TO GIVE MY CO-WORKERS ENTRY SHEETS TO SIGN.......TELLING THEM I DONT HAVE A PEN :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 08:45 AM~17652883
> *SHIT MARIO I AM STILL TRYING TO GIVE MY CO-WORKERS ENTRY SHEETS TO SIGN.......TELLING THEM I DONT HAVE A PEN :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 30 2010, 06:54 PM~17649056
> *:0 , i will try to download some videos later, the single pump street competition is really good, good hop from all these homies today
> *


Looks like it was a good show , but it was hot as hell. A good hop too. I need to finish my car but i can't do it fuckin around on lay it low. :machinegun:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 10:42 AM~17652864
> *fuck that I had nightmares of snowcones, turkey legs, susage on a stick, hot dogs.....
> *


*YOU KNOW PAT GONNA GET ON HERE AND GET ALL EXCITED ABOUT WHAT YOU WROTE :around: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@May 31 2010, 10:46 AM~17652890
> * i can't do it fuckin around on lay it low. :machinegun:
> *


*REAL TALK RIGHT THERE!!!!!*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 08:47 AM~17652898
> *YOU KNOW PAT GONNA GET ON HERE AND GET ALL EXCITED ABOUT WHAT YOU WROTE :around:
> *


yea I know......thats ok cuz I'm not the 1 that car jack yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BLOW-POP


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

SEE THIS IS THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT, I DON'T HAVE TO BE IN HERE AND THERE IS GAY SHIT GOIN ON :angry: 

NOW YOU KNOW WHERE ITS COMIN FROM.....JOTOS


:uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 08:50 AM~17652930
> *SEE THIS IS THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT, I DON'T HAVE TO BE IN HERE AND THERE IS GAY SHIT GOIN ON :angry:
> 
> NOW YOU KNOW WHERE ITS COMIN FROM.....JOTOS
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 10:49 AM~17652918
> *yea I know......thats ok cuz I'm not the 1 that car jack yesterday  :biggrin:
> *



yup, and it came home on a flatbed wrecker :uh: 



seriously.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2010, 10:49 AM~17652919
> *BLOW-POP
> *


*BLOW-POP PAT IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 08:51 AM~17652934
> *yup, and it came home on a flatbed wrecker :uh:
> seriously.
> *


oh shit what happen? she ur wife ok???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 10:50 AM~17652930
> *SEE THIS IS THE SHIT I'M TALKIN BOUT, I DON'T HAVE TO BE IN HERE AND THERE IS GAY SHIT GOIN ON :angry:
> 
> NOW YOU KNOW WHERE ITS COMIN FROM.....JOTOS
> ...


NO ***** THERE IS INCRIMINATING EVIDENCE THAT PLACES U AS THA SOURCE OF IT ALL


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2010, 10:52 AM~17652940
> *NO ***** THERE IS INCRIMINATING EVIDENCE THAT PLACES AS THA SOURCE OF IT ALL
> *


*SMARTEST THANG YOU EVER SAID :worship: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+May 31 2010, 10:52 AM~17652939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they had oppressed feelings fool, meanin they was already gay :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 10:54 AM~17652956
> *SMARTEST THANG YOU EVER SAID :worship:
> *


sumbody post pic of two gangsters in tha tub


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 10:51 AM~17652934
> *yup, and it came home on a flatbed wrecker :uh:
> seriously.
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> brake line busted, she aiight, so i'll be fixin shit today
> 
> 
> oh ok


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2010, 10:56 AM~17652970
> *sumbody post pic of two gangsters in tha tub
> *


*YOU MUTHAFUCKER.......THATS FUCKED UP :barf: :barf: :barf: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i got some non-joto shit to do bitches, like eat red meat, go hunting, fish a lil bit and slap bar girls in the ass whilst swiggin on a 40oz of OE



queers.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 10:58 AM~17652991
> *YOU MUTHAFUCKER.......THATS FUCKED UP :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 11:00 AM~17653005
> *i got some non-joto shit to do bitches, like eat red meat, go hunting, fish a lil bit and slap bar girls in the ass whilst swiggin on a 40oz of OE
> queers.
> *


*THIS ***** SAID "EAT RED MEAT".....WTF!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> good friend took these pics
> 
> 
> > Here are some of my pics from the show.
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 09:00 AM~17653005
> *i got some non-joto shit to do bitches, like eat red meat, go hunting, fish a lil bit and slap bar girls in the ass whilst swiggin on a 40oz of OE
> queers.
> *


ur wife would whip ur ass and ground u from drving privleges


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 08:39 AM~17652842
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: duceoutdaroof, The Truth, 713ridaz, adam 225, ed1983, Kustom 401K, HMART1970, BigNick64, gangsta_nikes, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> 
> ...


*
soory mayne...lil boss has my whole day planned for me....*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 11:02 AM~17653021
> *THIS ***** SAID "EAT RED MEAT".....WTF!
> *


I THINK THATS CODE FOR RED NECKS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

G-Town?????


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 31 2010, 11:06 AM~17653051
> *soory mayne...lil boss has my whole day planned for me....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 10:14 AM~17653112
> *DUB SHOW PART 5 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 10:25 AM~17653185
> *DUB SHOW PART 6  :biggrin:
> 
> .layitlow.net/pics/1004/RCA_2691.JPG[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 10:41 AM~17653323
> *dub show part 7 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 30 2010, 10:09 PM~17649569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEED WHEELS AND TIRES WE GOT'EM ......ALREADY..... EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 31 2010, 11:49 AM~17653391
> *NEED WHEELS AND TIRES WE GOT'EM ......ALREADY..... EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS :biggrin:
> *


CUSTOM BOXES , PAINTED WHEELS, DUALLY WHEELS, TINT, ALARMS, SOUNDS, INTERIOR, SUNROOFS, POPTRUNK, VIP,LIFTS ,DROPS WHATEVER U NEED....... ONE STOP SHOP


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 10:57 AM~17653449
> *DUB PART 8
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 09:59 AM~17653473
> *
> *


fuck tha dub show


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 11:04 AM~17653042
> *ur wife would whip ur ass and ground u from drving privleges
> *



:angry: 






so mario, who got caught suckin on a blow pop after the show when he thought he was safe????


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 31 2010, 11:01 AM~17653492
> *fuck tha dub show
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 31 2010, 12:01 PM~17653492
> *fuck tha dub show
> *



x muthafuckin 2 homie


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 10:59 AM~17653473
> *
> *


  WTF!!!!!!!! I thought this was a Lowrider forum??? Don't nobody here care about your pictures fool  I'm jus saying :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 31 2010, 12:01 PM~17653492
> *fuck tha dub show
> *


Dats rite


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 31 2010, 12:01 PM~17653492
> *fuck tha dub show
> *


X3


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> Some of the crew!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 11:03 AM~17653028
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: 2 ALL LATIN KUSTOMS MEMBA'S Y'ALL COULD NOT HAV PUT ON A BETA SHOW DAT WHITE FlEETWOOD WAS HOLDIN DA GREEN MC OH YEA LOOKS JUS AS CLEAN LIKE MY TOUCH OF GREEN MIND 1985 FLEETWOOD I REALLY TOUGHT IT COULD HAD MADE IT 2 Y'ALL SHO BUT IT DIDN'T BUT I STILL HAD A GOOD TYE HELL YEA... Y'ALL STILL GON HAV DA GRILL AN CHILL?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> > Some of the crew!!
> 
> 
> Shots out 2 oldies :thumbsup:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> LATIN KUSTOMS


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 31 2010, 10:01 AM~17653492
> *fuck tha dub show
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@May 31 2010, 10:15 AM~17653593
> * WTF!!!!!!!! I thought this was a Lowrider forum??? Don't nobody here care about your pictures fool  I'm jus saying :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> > Some of the crew!!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 31 2010, 12:27 PM~17653683
> *:thumbsup: 2 ALL LATIN KUSTOMS MEMBA'S Y'ALL COULD NOT HAV PUT ON A BETA SHOW DAT WHITE FlEETWOOD WAS HOLDIN DA GREEN MC OH YEA LOOKS JUS AS CLEAN LIKE MY TOUCH OF GREEN MIND 1985 FLEETWOOD I REALLY TOUGHT IT COULD HAD MADE IT 2 Y'ALL SHO BUT IT DIDN'T BUT I STILL HAD A GOOD TYE HELL YEA... Y'ALL STILL GON HAV DA GRILL AN CHILL?
> *


*GRILL AND CHILL IS STILL UP IN THE AIR :dunno: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 12:32 PM~17653721
> *fuck tha dub show
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GUYS.......


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> H-BOMB THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> > Some of the crew!!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR COMING OUT ON SUNDAY


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> HOUSTON SOCIETY THANKS FOR THE SUPORT


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 11:43 AM~17653830
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THANKS FOR COMING OUT ON SUNDAY
> *


we had alot of fun thanks for having us  :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 10:37 AM~17653770
> *GRILL AND CHILL IS STILL UP IN THE AIR :dunno:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 31 2010, 12:01 PM~17653492
> *fuck tha dub show
> *


*X INFINITY NUGGAH*


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 31 2010, 11:29 AM~17653700
> *Shots out 2 oldies  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LATIN KUSTOMS THRU A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@May 31 2010, 12:47 PM~17653854
> *we had alot of fun thanks for having us   :thumbsup:
> *


*NO PROBLEM CARNAL, AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING OUT!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 10:49 AM~17653876
> *X INFINITY NUGGAH
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@May 31 2010, 12:51 PM~17653902
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LATIN KUSTOMS THRU A BAD ASS SHOW
> *


*THANK YOU.....BUT IT TURNED OUT TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW BECAUSE OF EVERYONE OF YOU THAT CAME OUT!!!!!! :worship: *


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

was there a dub show yesterday?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 31 2010, 12:01 PM~17653492
> *fuck tha dub show
> *



X68 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

still, we cant hate on rides like this one, seen this truck before and the work is amazing , top top notch custom work :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 31 2010, 11:13 AM~17654091
> *was there a dub show yesterday?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 12:37 PM~17653770
> *GRILL AND CHILL IS STILL UP IN THE AIR :dunno:
> *


DATS KOOL KEEP ME POSTED HOMIE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2010, 02:22 PM~17654558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> > THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GUYS.......
> 
> 
> :worship: shots out 2 yalls rides ridinclean hell yea


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 31 2010, 10:01 AM~17653492
> *fuck tha dub show
> *


x1000000000000


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> > HOUSTON SOCIETY THANKS FOR THE SUPORT
> 
> 
> Even throw oldies ran out of food was still a good turn out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

_*whats good in the hood htown?*_[/COL  OR]


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> > THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GUYS.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2010, 12:22 PM~17654558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really nice ls :wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

bad boys dallas have a new hopper :wow: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8qUuyHpA5Y


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Still have these for sale.will look good on a daily or street cruiser........... 18s all chrome with black spokes:


GOING REAL CHEAP.........ALSO OPEN FOR TRADES


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@May 31 2010, 11:01 AM~17653492
> *fuck tha dub show
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :loco: :rant: :run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Breakin'em off


----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 03:52 PM~17655165
> *:dunno:  :dunno:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :loco:  :rant:  :run:
> *



F.U.P


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*PICS FROM OLDIES BENEFIT*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*FEW MORE :biggrin:*


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 05:50 PM~17655929
> *PICS FROM OLDIES BENEFIT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@May 31 2010, 11:15 AM~17653122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+May 31 2010, 05:50 PM~17655929-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 31 2010, 01:52 PM~17655165
> *:dunno:  :dunno:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :loco:  :rant:  :run:
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SUP MARIO


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 10:03 AM~17653512
> *:angry:
> so mario, who got caught suckin on a blow pop after the show when he thought he was safe????
> *



no names will be given, but he was really into it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@May 31 2010, 05:45 PM~17656805
> *SUP MARIO
> *


sup homie, thank yall for commin out yesterday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 07:47 PM~17656825
> *no names will be given, but he was really into it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:boink:
part 1


part2


part3

:boink:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 07:16 PM~17656579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 05:38 AM~17652106
> *To all car clubs and solo riders that braved the heat and came out to suport the Latin Kustoms car show I personally would like to thank each of you for making it the success that it turned out to be! We were hoping for a good turn out but we definatly did not expect the amount of entries that we witnessed yesterday :worship:  :worship:  Big thanks to all the out of town riders that made the extra effort for coming out also!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Gracias for coming to our fundraiser & Congrats to you vatos for a firme show.  
 "Lowriders por Vida"


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 31 2010, 06:29 PM~17657300
> * Gracias for coming to our fundraiser & Congrats to you vatos for a firme show.
> all day everyday*


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 31 2010, 03:50 PM~17655929
> *PICS FROM OLDIES BENEFIT
> 
> 
> ...


 CHINGADO CARNAL you made our rides look new! :biggrin: Firme retras!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Single pump 383 stroker.....:wow: :run:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 31 2010, 11:27 AM~17653683
> *:thumbsup: 2 ALL LATIN KUSTOMS MEMBA'S Y'ALL COULD NOT HAV PUT ON A BETA SHOW DAT WHITE FlEETWOOD WAS HOLDIN DA GREEN MC OH YEA LOOKS JUS AS CLEAN LIKE MY TOUCH OF GREEN MIND 1985 FLEETWOOD I REALLY TOUGHT IT COULD HAD MADE IT 2 Y'ALL SHO BUT IT DIDN'T BUT I STILL HAD A GOOD TYE HELL YEA... Y'ALL STILL GON HAV DA GRILL AN CHILL?
> *


We appreciate your support, wheather your car was there or not you still showed up and represented, and to us that says alot. Dont rush your car homie take your time and do it right.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> > H-BOMB THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> 
> Them boys from H-Bombs doin tha damn thing.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

62 for sale for da homie.... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544247


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 31 2010, 01:15 PM~17654902
> *really nice ls  :wow:  :wow:
> *


victors :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 07:16 PM~17656579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KEEPIN IT OLD SCHOOL


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2010, 07:36 PM~17658039
> *victors :happysad:
> *


no wonder, i was trying to buy it few months back, but homie wouldnt drop from 9,500 :uh: , and didnt even have all them gold undies, pinche big baller tocayo :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2010, 09:01 PM~17657577
> *Single pump 383 stroker.....:wow: :run:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: r u 4real


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 31 2010, 07:41 PM~17658099
> *no wonder, i was trying to buy it few months back, but homie wouldnt drop from 9,500 :uh: , and didnt even have all them gold undies, pinche big baller tocayo :happysad:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I GUESS NO ONE WENT TO GTOWN AFTERALL.... :roflmao: FUCK THIS WEATHER!!! IM READY FOR THE WINTER...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 31 2010, 08:01 PM~17657577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 31 2010, 09:46 PM~17658158
> *I GUESS NO ONE WENT TO GTOWN AFTERALL.... :roflmao: FUCK THIS WEATHER!!!  IM READY FOR THE WINTER...
> *


East Beach was packed!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 31 2010, 07:46 PM~17658158
> * FUCK THIS WEATHER!!!  IM READY FOR THE WINTER...
> *


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 31 2010, 07:51 PM~17658246
> *East Beach was packed!
> *


TALKING BOUT THE LOWRIDER CRUISE THAT WAS GOING AROUND


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 31 2010, 09:52 PM~17658265
> *TALKING BOUT THE LOWRIDER CRUISE THAT WAS GOING AROUND
> *


didn't see no lolo's


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 31 2010, 07:53 PM~17658276
> *didn't see no lolo's
> *


MAN IT FEELS LIKE JULY ..AUGUST ALREADY....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 31 2010, 09:51 PM~17658246
> *East Beach was packed!
> *


YEA DATS WUT I HEARD


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 31 2010, 09:56 PM~17658319
> *YEA DATS WUT I HEARD
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 31 2010, 09:55 PM~17658304
> *MAN IT FEELS LIKE JULY ..AUGUST ALREADY....
> *


YEA ITS PREETY WARM OUT THERE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 09:06 PM~17657628
> *We appreciate your support, wheather your car was there or not you still showed up and represented, and to us that says alot. Dont rush your car homie take your time and do it right.
> *


THANKS HOMIE THAT MEANS A LOT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

its calling you noe :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: thanks for comin guys


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 31 2010, 09:08 PM~17658508
> *:thumbsup: thanks for comin guys
> *


I'll be there next year as well


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 08:02 PM~17658412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :happysad: in my black n orange lac call it trick or treat :biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 08:56 PM~17658320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean regal
nice hoppinskillz


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 10:02 PM~17658412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shittin' on the prom lac mayne


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 10:03 PM~17658431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MAN DAT 63 LOOKS CLEAN AN ITS HOLDIN MANE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 31 2010, 07:41 PM~17658099
> *no wonder, i was trying to buy it few months back, but homie wouldnt drop from 9,500 :uh: , and didnt even have all them gold undies, pinche big baller tocayo :happysad:
> *











me gustaria traerme esa bestia pa aka pa houston :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 31 2010, 08:10 PM~17658541
> *shittin' on the prom lac    mayne
> *


 :uh: oh i no u aint 1 to talk..................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2010, 08:10 PM~17658532
> *:wow:  :happysad: in my black n orange lac call it trick or treat  :biggrin:
> *


car had alot of engraving. :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

all these pictures where taken at a parking lot before the cruise...i didnt get any pics from the picnic the following day :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 10:11 PM~17658549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEA LUVIN DAT GREEN ON DAT 63 LOOKS LIKE MY TOUCH OF GREEN ON MY 85 FLEET DATS CUMIN OUT....AND IT IS CUMIN OUT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

at the cruise :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2010, 08:14 PM~17658590
> *:uh: oh i no u aint 1 to talk..................
> *


u missed out mang. there had to be 12-15 cars there on full wrapped frames.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2010, 08:14 PM~17658596
> *car had alot of engraving.  :0
> *


truck felt better coming back to houston without a car on the back aint it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2010, 08:17 PM~17658632
> *truck felt better coming back to houston without a car on the back aint it  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

let me upload a few more vids....be back


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2010, 08:13 PM~17658570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: MANIACOS :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 31 2010, 08:16 PM~17658622
> *u missed out mang. there had to be 12-15 cars there on full wrapped frames.
> *


maybe next year...... aint that easy for me to get up and go wit all this chirdlen....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2010, 08:13 PM~17658570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 traitelo para htown, pero esperame que termine el mio :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2010, 09:13 PM~17658570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya tienes muchos yonkes!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2010, 10:14 PM~17658590
> *:uh: oh i no u aint 1 to talk..................
> *


 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 08:16 PM~17658621
> *at the cruise :0
> 
> 
> ...


dat 2tone 4do 62 is got some zzzzzzzzt zzzzzzzzzzzzt dont it??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 08:11 PM~17658549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2010, 11:24 PM~17658727
> *dat 2tone 4do 62 is got some zzzzzzzzt zzzzzzzzzzzzt dont it??
> *


Hi 50's easy


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+May 31 2010, 08:19 PM~17658674-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y de todos no se hace uno bueno


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 31 2010, 09:27 PM~17658777
> *Hi 50's easy
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

daily driver on the streets :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 31 2010, 08:27 PM~17658777
> *Hi 50's easy
> *


  :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2010, 10:26 PM~17658757
> *:0  :0
> *


bet it don't stall out either. 






:rimshot:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 10:16 PM~17658621
> *at the cruise :0
> 
> 
> ...


Mane dat cruise looks like its gone be off da chain an even da boot is goin 2 hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 31 2010, 08:36 PM~17658919
> *bet it don't stall out either.
> :rimshot:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: was at big jhons bar wrecking the mic sat night :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 10:12 PM~17658568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: The Truth, top up or down..........wish i had that option


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 10:44 PM~17659058
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: The Truth, top up or down..........wish i had that option
> *




lol it was top up on jackstands today wey! gotta get some new steel brake lines


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 08:46 PM~17659090
> *lol it was top up on jackstands today wey!  gotta get some new steel brake lines
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 09:44 PM~17659058
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: The Truth, top up or down..........wish i had that option
> *


Top was up today. Cruised out to Sylvan beach, it was fuckin packed.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 08:48 PM~17659122
> *Top was up today. Cruised out to Sylvan beach, it was fuckin packed.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2010, 10:42 PM~17659022
> *:happysad:  :happysad: was at big jhons bar wrecking the mic sat night  :biggrin:
> *


word? right around corner. shoulda called. we coulda battled 8 mile style!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

BUDDY


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 08:54 PM~17659213
> *BUDDY
> *


BUDDY


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 06:33 PM~17657348
> *[/size]
> gracias homie.... all day everyday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: bangin bumper n making it rain :run:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 31 2010, 08:50 PM~17659157
> *word? right around corner.  shoulda called.  we coulda battled 8 mile style!
> *


might hit it up next weekend ill let u know :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 09:58 PM~17659282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE STATE**ONE CITY**ONE CHAPTER


THATS HOW "WE" ROLL


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 09:03 PM~17659343
> *WE</span>" ROLL
> *







:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 09:09 PM~17659423
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 11:03 PM~17659343
> *ONE STATE**ONE CITY**ONE CHAPTER
> THATS HOW "WE" ROLL
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 31 2010, 11:02 PM~17659330
> *might hit it up next weekend ill let u know  :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 31 2010, 10:24 PM~17658727
> *dat 2tone 4do 62 is got some zzzzzzzzt zzzzzzzzzzzzt dont it??
> *


fuck fo dos


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 31 2010, 09:31 PM~17659743
> *fuck fo dos
> *


:h5:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 10:16 PM~17658621
> *at the cruise :0
> 
> 
> ...


sad to see that little place in the middle of no where gets more lowriders at show than a well known city :tears:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 31 2010, 10:38 PM~17659856
> *sad to see that little place in the middle of no where gets more lowriders at show than a well known city :tears:
> *


Thats Houston for ya. Good thing we in Pasadena


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 31 2010, 09:20 PM~17659564
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 11:46 PM~17659959
> *Thats Houston for ya. Good thing we in Pasadena
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@May 31 2010, 11:09 PM~17659423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  good job nick


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 10:58 PM~17659282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 31 2010, 08:29 PM~17657300
> * Gracias for coming to our fundraiser & Congrats to you vatos for a firme show.
> "Lowriders por Vida"
> *


* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE LETS CONTINUE TO KEEP THIS BAJITO LIFESTILE ALIVE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchuco_@May 31 2010, 08:38 PM~17657403
> *CHINGADO CARNAL you made our rides look new!  :biggrin: Firme retras!
> *


*GRACIAS!!! :biggrin: FIRME RANFLAS DESERVE FIRME FLIKAS!!!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 31 2010, 09:38 PM~17659856
> *sad to see that little place in the middle of no where gets more lowriders at show than a well known city :tears:
> *


that cruise had to have about 40 cars deep on it. im about to upload what i got..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ROBERTO G @ May 31 2010, 09:38 PM) 
sad to see that little place in the middle of no where gets more lowriders at show than a well known city 



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2010, 07:16 AM~17662001
> *that cruise had to have about 40 cars deep on it.  im about to upload what i got..
> *


*THAT CAN HAPPEN HERE IN THE "H"!  *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 31 2010, 08:32 PM~17658842
> *daily driver on the streets :0
> 
> 
> ...


no piston no weight :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+May 31 2010, 08:24 PM~17658727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+May 31 2010, 10:26 PM~17660572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 1 2010, 12:38 AM~17659856
> *sad to see that little place in the middle of no where gets more lowriders at show than a well known city :tears:
> *



:dunno: Derby,Louisville slugger, Burbon, Kentucky Fried Chicken , we're not as little as people think .... Not to mention pitbull and CCE hydraulics hometown !! Lol 

ask Kenny bout makers mark ..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 1 2010, 07:47 AM~17662576
> *:dunno: Derby,Louisville slugger, Burbon, Kentucky Fried Chicken , we're not as little as people think .... Not to mention pitbull and CCE hydraulics hometown !! Lol
> 
> ask Kenny bout makers mark ..
> *


Ha.....***** text me all drunk n shit talkin bout makers mark....said it ain't got shit on patron ol out of town drunkie ass *****.....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 1 2010, 08:47 AM~17662576
> *:dunno: Derby,Louisville slugger, Burbon, Kentucky Fried Chicken , we're not as little as people think .... Not to mention pitbull and CCE hydraulics hometown !!
> *


and dont forget friendliest place...everywhere we went people greeted us with a hand shake and a smile


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2010, 08:16 AM~17662788
> *and dont forget friendliest place...everywhere we went people greeted us with a hand shake and a smile
> *


:uh: friendly ass ***** u.......


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2010, 10:58 AM~17662640
> *Ha.....***** text me all drunk n shit talkin bout makers mark....said it ain't got shit on patron ol out of town drunkie ass *****.....
> *



Lol he was skeered to drink it lol had to put that shit on ice lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2010, 09:19 AM~17662821
> *:uh: friendly ass ***** u.......
> *


if my job is willing to transfer me, i may move....but first i have to find a blonde that will take care of me :happysad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

For sale.... some clean dark wood grain rear ash tray, for that 90ed out lac hit me up..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

seven bills


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2010, 09:28 AM~17662913
> *seven bills
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for six bills  thanks fool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 10:32 AM~17662937
> *Sold for six bills   thanks fool
> *


no problem, take them to you tonight. sold quicker than the fkn thunderbird. :dunno: 

enjoy the 72 spoke d's.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Jun 1 2010, 07:47 AM~17662576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit aint no punk. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Jun 1 2010, 08:32 AM~17662937-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man i didnt even get a chance to buy!!! :angry: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2010, 10:58 AM~17663123
> *man i didnt even get a chance to buy!!!  :angry:  :happysad:
> *


got another set, but keeping those. will let you know if i sell those also.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

sup mando 
the fuk your birthday is the 20th mine is the 26th 
lets poweup


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 10:28 AM~17662910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much what model they come from bro


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jun 1 2010, 10:14 AM~17663258
> *how much what model they come from bro
> *


Pm sent..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2010, 08:21 AM~17662852
> *if my job is willing to transfer me, i may move....but first i have to find a blonde that will take care of me :happysad:
> *


just move wit kenny....hell take care of u :uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 09:46 PM~17659959
> *Thats Houston for ya. Good thing we in Pasadena
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jun 1 2010, 09:12 AM~17663238
> *sup mando
> the fuk your birthday is the 20th mine is the 26th
> lets poweup
> *


  party at 4 corners :cheesy:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HMART1970, LurchPP, Rivis~N~Lacs, rollin-hard

*:scrutinize: :scrutinize: WUZ UP FOOL :scrutinize: :scrutinize: *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@May 31 2010, 07:06 PM~17657628
> *We appreciate your support, wheather your car was there or not you still showed up and represented, and to us that says alot. Dont rush your car homie take your time and do it right.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2010, 10:20 AM~17663836
> *just move wit kenny....hell take care of u  :uh:
> *


u know they sell beer there 24/7, and liquor store open til 4am and then reopen at 6a....7 days a week :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2010, 11:52 AM~17664669
> *u know they sell beer there 24/7, and liquor store open til 4am and then reopen at 6a....7 days a week  :0
> *


 :wow: mightaswell shoot urself in da liver now.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: 





























:wow: :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2010, 02:43 PM~17665133
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2010, 12:43 PM~17665133
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 1 2010, 02:43 PM~17665133
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1708050114.html

kind of looks the same other than the rims.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2010, 01:38 PM~17665615
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1708050114.html
> 
> kind of looks the same other than the rims.
> *


thats a 62 bubble top....


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 1 2010, 12:16 PM~17664331
> * party at 4 corners :cheesy:
> *


dats wutit is. am there 
wutup polo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2010, 04:00 PM~17665799
> *thats a 62 bubble top....
> *


no shit, my bad


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Jun 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17665996
> *
> *


you got bored of facebook? :uh:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2010, 03:29 PM~17666081
> *you got bored of facebook?  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL! actually no. i peep in here from time to time.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 1 2010, 09:28 AM~17662913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: used Daytons :uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I GOT THESE BLACK SPOKE GALAXY WIRES (CHINA). 13X7 TIRES HAVE ATLEAST 80% LIFE LEFT (MORE IF U DONT HAVE MORE THAN AN INCH EXT A ARMS) WITH THE BOWTIE CHIPS WITH PAINTED BLACK BACK GROUNDS. THIS PIC IS FROM WHEN THEY WERE NEW. THE WHEELS ARE STILL IN VERY NICE SHAPE. NO CURBS NO BENDS. COMPLETE WITH ADAPTERS.


$500.00..........LESS IF U DONT WANT THE SPINNERS. (THE BOWTIES ARE EPOXY'D ON THERE AND WONT COME OFF)

$425 NO SPINNERS.

IM IN THESE FOR OVER 700 AFTER SHIPPING, TIRES AND BOWTIES (80 A SET) MY LOSS YOUR GAIN, I NEED THEM GONE TO MAKE ROOM FOR NEW WHEELS.



















PM ME OR TXT 832 228 0230. U CAN CALL BUT AFTER 9P :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey iam just going to throw this out there got a xbox 360 about 2months old with one control and 10 games for 300 obo


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jun 1 2010, 02:00 PM~17665802
> *dats wutit is. am there
> wutup polo
> *


 say joker are u going to have sum fine ass female at ur bday or what?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FEW PICS I TOOK FROM LK SHOW....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MORE PICS....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 1 2010, 01:52 PM~17664669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


checking for bday's partys?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jun 1 2010, 07:03 PM~17667569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 1 2010, 05:29 PM~17667798
> *alot of states are like that.    just not texas.
> 
> *


yea well. mo city pass some bullshit law starting today, no cell phone use while driving, no even at red light, no exceptions. they are making my moving thoughts alot easier to decide, nawmeen


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2010, 07:41 PM~17667930
> *yea well. mo city pass some bullshit law starting today, no cell phone use while driving, no even at red light, no exceptions. they are making my moving thoughts alot easier to decide, nawmeen
> *


word? ready to make big move to ptown?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

should be ready for the next cruise night...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 30 2010, 10:34 PM~17650916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN MONEYMAKER ME GANASTES PERO EL MIO NOMAS TIENE 6BATT SIN PISTON Y CON 13 :biggrin: PARA ADELANTE HOMIE :thumbsup: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH75Hx_0iLs


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2010, 07:03 PM~17667569
> *FEW PICS I TOOK FROM LK SHOW....
> 
> 
> ...


*TIGHT PICS GOOFY :biggrin: *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17668299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  june 19th


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17668299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, sharp top. did short dog do that?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 1 2010, 06:48 PM~17667422
> *:uh: used Daytons :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 06:23 PM~17668299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 post tha Lac...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. A.L.I.E.N. & Snyper99 on tejanohitsradio tonight.

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2010, 08:56 PM~17668656
> *D.J. A.L.I.E.N. & Snyper99 on tejanohitsradio tonight.
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 1 2010, 07:36 PM~17668432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 1 2010, 08:59 PM~17668697
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 09:02 PM~17668725
> *
> naw i wish,  a dude on the northside... (Aurelio)
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


se avento el guey


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 1 2010, 08:57 PM~17668660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A CADILLAC COUPE LOOKS REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 1 2010, 06:29 PM~17668367
> *MAN MONEYMAKER ME GANASTES PERO EL MIO NOMAS TIENE 6BATT SIN PISTON Y CON 13 :biggrin:  PARA ADELANTE HOMIE :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH75Hx_0iLs
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , both of you are doing good homie


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 1 2010, 06:57 PM~17668660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I saw that ride on my side of town


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2010, 07:03 PM~17667569
> *FEW PICS I TOOK FROM LK SHOW....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HUH!!!!! SHOTS OUT 2 MY BOY GOOFY ALREADY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 1 2010, 07:21 PM~17668943
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HUH!!!!! SHOTS OUT 2 MY BOY GOOFY ALREADY
> *


my *****..... time to bust out your fleetwood soon...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2010, 05:03 PM~17667569
> *FEW PICS I TOOK FROM LK SHOW....
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics goofy


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2010, 07:08 PM~17667622
> *MORE PICS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SUNDAY MAY 30 N PASADENA TX @DA PASADENA FLEAMARKET WAS OFF DA CHAIN HELL YEA SHOTS OUT 2 EMPIRE C.C. AN LATIN KUSTOMS 4 PUTIN ON A GOOD SHOW LUVIN DAT LAST PIC..............EMPIRE!!!!!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 1 2010, 06:57 PM~17668660
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2010, 09:24 PM~17668981
> *my *****..... time to bust out your fleetwood soon...
> *


OH ITS GOIN DOWN


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

good show on sunday big up to latin kustoms c.c.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Almost done. Ready to go back to killeen


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddi_@Jun 1 2010, 08:42 PM~17669164
> *
> good show on sunday big up to latin kustoms c.c.
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17668299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S A GOOD LOOKIN TOP NOW MAY I ASK WERE WAS IT DONE BY CUZ I'M LOOKIN 4 A GREEN COOLOR AN EVERY WERE I GO I BEIN GETIN ITS 2 HARD 2 GET A GREEN CUZ ITS A CUSTOM COLOR


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by The Truth_@May 31 2010, 09:58 PM~17659282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 07:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like another great job sic :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 07:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks vic


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea sic that's nice homie keep up da good work u geting beta and beta :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jun 1 2010, 08:52 PM~17669290
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jun 1 2010, 07:54 PM~17669306
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 07:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bet Mack 10 IS CHEEZING :biggrin: ....LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 1 2010, 08:49 PM~17669243
> *THAT'S A GOOD LOOKIN TOP NOW MAY I ASK WERE WAS IT DONE BY CUZ I'M LOOKIN 4 A GREEN COOLOR AN EVERY WERE I GO I BEIN GETIN ITS 2 HARD 2 GET A GREEN CUZ ITS A CUSTOM COLOR
> *


no prob...went to keyston brothers inc. (713)692-2132 it off of 45 & crosstimbers area to get the vinyl material, then i went to the upholstery guy..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 06:35 PM~17667865
> *NEXT IN LINE :biggrin:
> 
> TRUNK WORK
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 06:44 PM~17667958
> *ITS MILLER TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 1 2010, 06:29 PM~17668367
> *MAN MONEYMAKER ME GANASTES PERO EL MIO NOMAS TIENE 6BATT SIN PISTON Y CON 13 :biggrin:  PARA ADELANTE HOMIE :thumbsup:
> 
> *


I know ur car is doin real good respect homie no q ivamos a ir alas wings?


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Jun 1 2010, 09:31 PM~17669771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 1 2010, 08:32 PM~17669781
> *I know ur car is doin  real good  respect homie    no q ivamos a ir alas wings?
> *


we did went to the wings, con la feria de most entries :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC+Jun 1 2010, 05:29 PM~17668367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se mira bien la chamba.


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 09:43 PM~17669899
> *DIABLITO CADY ADVANCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 1 2010, 08:44 PM~17669906
> *  looking good homie
> que roolo compita..
> se mira bien la chamba.
> *


Aqui nomas chilleando con la raza


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

>


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

WELLS FARGO BANK
HERNANDEZ FAMILY
ACCT # 3854650359</span>
















:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 08:28 AM~17662910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 1 2010, 09:44 PM~17669906
> *  looking good homie
> que roolo compita..
> se mira bien la chamba.
> *


 QUE ONDA HOMIE YA DESCANSANDO O QUE.

HEY MI GALLO YA CASI QUEDA CARROCEADO SE ME HACE QUE SALE PARA ANTES DE LOS MAGNIFICOS.

YA ANDO COMENZANDO CON EL FRAME HAY TE ENCARGO UN FRENTE DE 90 PARA PONERSELO.

GRACIAS A DIOS LA CHAMBA ESTA BIEN , YA PRONTO LOS ENVIDIOSOS HABER QUE PARO LE SACAN A MI GALLO.

PERO TU SABES QUE LADREN LOS PERROS ES BUENA SENAL :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 1 2010, 08:38 PM~17669837
> *we did went to the wings, con la feria de most entries :biggrin:
> *


Orale esta chido yo me fui a dormir ya andava asta las chanclas :happysad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17669490
> *no prob...went to keyston brothers inc. (713)692-2132 it off of 45 & crosstimbers area to get the vinyl material,  then i went to the upholstery guy..
> *


who fool? :biggrin: dont be shy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


i'll hit up the rest of my club and let them know


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2010, 08:28 AM~17662913
> *seven bills
> 
> 
> ...


damn :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 07:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: 




> QUE ONDA HOMIE YA DESCANSANDO O QUE.
> 
> HEY MI GALLO YA CASI QUEDA CARROCEADO SE ME HACE QUE SALE PARA ANTES DE LOS MAGNIFICOS.
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 08:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...



Our prayers are with the family.

Juan KT President


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> :angel:
> 
> 
> > QUE ONDA HOMIE YA DESCANSANDO O QUE.
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


:angel:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


that is sad bro  


you already know we got the homie jelly  whatever we can do.


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 09:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: We send our condolences and prayers to their familia :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammit darkness, seen that just now at the shop. fuckin sick :0 


















p.s., robert said you were holding back on his top :roflmao: 



and that he's gay.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2010, 04:54 PM~17667476
> *I GOT THESE BLACK SPOKE GALAXY WIRES (CHINA). 13X7 TIRES HAVE ATLEAST 80% LIFE LEFT (MORE IF U DONT HAVE MORE THAN AN INCH EXT A ARMS) WITH THE BOWTIE CHIPS WITH PAINTED BLACK BACK GROUNDS. THIS PIC IS FROM WHEN THEY WERE NEW. THE WHEELS ARE STILL IN VERY NICE SHAPE. NO CURBS NO BENDS. COMPLETE WITH ADAPTERS.
> $500.00..........LESS IF U DONT WANT THE SPINNERS. (THE BOWTIES ARE EPOXY'D ON THERE AND WONT COME OFF)
> 
> ...


love then chips


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 1 2010, 06:36 PM~17668432
> * june 19th
> *


june teenth :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2010, 08:16 AM~17662788
> *and dont forget friendliest place...everywhere we went people greeted us with a hand shake and a smile
> *



got the same type of courtesy from the LK staff at the show with a "Thx u for the support" on the way out.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 08:19 PM~17670242
> *MEJOR PARA QUE COMIENZEN LOS SHOP AND HOUSE CALLS QUE NO ;  YA ESTAS PUESTO CON EL PERICO QUE NO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya sabes homie!!!!  se va poner bueno este pedo.......


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 09:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for the loss jelly :angel: we will be there


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 10:09 PM~17669490
> *no prob...went to keyston brothers inc. (713)692-2132 it off of 45 & crosstimbers area to get the vinyl material,  then i went to the upholstery guy..
> *


  THANKS 4 DA INFO HOMIE I'M FIXIN 2 GO CHEK IT OUT


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 08:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2010, 09:09 PM~17669489
> *bet Mack 10 IS CHEEZING  :biggrin: ....LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 08:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAN O MAN....FKN SICK!!!!!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17669489
> *bet Mack 10 IS CHEEZING  :biggrin: ....LOOKS GOOD
> *


Big Time... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Jun 1 2010, 09:28 PM~17669738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Jun 2 2010, 12:08 AM~17671392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 1 2010, 08:57 PM~17670037
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE  YA DESCANSANDO O QUE.
> 
> HEY MI GALLO YA CASI QUEDA CARROCEADO SE ME HACE QUE SALE PARA ANTES  DE LOS MAGNIFICOS.
> ...











LOS PERROS QUE LADRAN NO MUERDEN!!!!!!! TU NOMAS DIME DONDE I CUANDO !!!!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 2 2010, 12:36 AM~17671653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 YO SOLO TE DIGO HAY VOY ESTAR EN LOS MAGNIFICOS NO NOMAS PARA TI , PARA EL QUE QUIERA .

EL MENOS QUE ME PREOCUPA ERES TU COMO SEA AHY NOS VEMOS EN MAGNIFICOS NO CORRO PRISA Y NO TENGO NADA QUE DEMOSTRARLE A NADIE,
TODO SEA POR EL JUEGO LOWRIDER.

COMO HAS CAMBIADO RECUERDO CUANDOTU Y TONY LLEGARON A MI SHOP PIDIENDOME AYUDA , LA QUE NADIE TE DABA.

TAMBIEN RECUERDO COMO CASI TE METISTE EL LA CAJUELA DEL LINCOLN Y COPIASTE TODA LA CONFIGURACION DE LAS POMPAS.

LA CUAL INMEDIATAMENTE CAMBIASTE A TU CARRO, RECUERDAS TAMBIEN QUE TE DIJE QUE MANGERAS Y DOMPES USARAS , TU RECUERDAS QUE QUIERIAS USAR OTRAS.

QUE ACEITE Y ADEMAS DE ENSENARTE A USAR UNA PISTON PUMP,

Y ESO INCLUYE COMO METERLE AIRE AJUSTARLA Y HASTA CUANTA LIBRAS DE AIRE Y COMO. 

ADEMAS COPIASTE MI MANERA DE CONECCTAR LAS BATERIAS . HASTA CON MIS RINES Y LLANTAS ANDAS BRINCANDO.

COMO SEA SI ESO FUE SUFICIENTE PARA CREERTE COMO TE CRESS ESTA BIEN NO ERES NI EL PRIMERO NI EL ULTIMO QUE CUANDO CREEE QUE SABE LO QUE SE O QUE ME PUEDE GANAR . SE ME PONEN AL BRINCO  


COMO SEA TERMINAN MORDIENDO LA MANO DE QUIEN LES AYUDO ALGUNA VEZ.

ESTOY SEGURO DE LO QUE SE Y DE LO QUE PUEDO HACER Y LO DE LOS PERROS NO LO DIJE POR TI PERO SI TE QUEDO EL SACO .

A LO MEJOR FUE POR ALGO , COMO SEA AL QUE LE QUEDE EL SACO QUE SE LO PONGA.

COMO SEA ESTO ES UN JUEGO Y HAY QUE SABERLO JUGAR.

RECUERDA QUE LO DIFICIL NO ES LLEGAR ES MANTENERSE.

NO ME INTERESA INICIAR UNA NOVELA PONGAS LO QUE PONGAS HAY NOS VEMOS EN LOS MAGNIFICOS ES TODO LO QUE TENGO QUE DECIR.

ESPERO ALGUNA VEZ RECONOSCAS QUE TE DI LA MANO HOY LA MUERDES OK

ARRIEROS SOMOS Y EN EL CAMINO ANDAMOS.

SUERTE ES BUENO TENER COMPETENCIA ESO MOTIVA MAS .
  

NADA MAS RECUERDA QUE EL LINCOLN PEGO MAS DE 100 PULGADAS LAS CUALES TU TODABIA NO PEGAS , YO YA LAS PEGUE ALOMEJOR NO ERA MI CARRO PERO YO LO HICE QUE HICERA ESAS PULGADAS Y ES LO QUE MAS VALE .

CREO QUE CON ESO TE LLEVO UN POCO DE VENTAJA .

POR ESO DIGO QUE TU NI ME PREOCUPAS MEJOR HABLAME CUANDO LE LLEGES ALAS 100 PULGADAS .

 





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Que onda at1 te hable para tras pero no contestastes


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning htown...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


How can I make a donation beforehand since I won't be able to make it out there? Paypal?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 09:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 1 2010, 10:33 PM~17670364
> *june teenth :0
> *


Is the mini goin to be ready????? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 2 2010, 12:17 AM~17671920
> * NADA MAS  RECUERDA QUE EL LINCOLN  PEGO MAS DE 100 PULGADAS  LAS CUALES TU  TODABIA  NO PEGAS , YO YA LAS PEGUE ALOMEJOR NO ERA MI CARRO PERO YO LO HICE QUE HICERA ESAS PULGADAS Y ES LO QUE MAS VALE .
> 
> CREO QUE CON ESO TE LLEVO UN POCO DE  VENTAJA .
> ...


:biggrin: NO MAMES NOSOTROS NO USAMOS TU ASITE NUNCA MODIFICAMOS LA SUSPENSION COMO TU LINCON LO UNICO QUE YO APRENDI DE TI ES COMO CARGAR LAS BATERIAS :SI NO SUPIERA LO QUE ESTOY ASIENDO NO TE RETARA :biggrin: O I NO AY BENTAJA MI CARRO ESTA ASIENDO 102 :biggrin tu me conoses no presumo de algo que mi carro no esta asiendo i dispues salgo con excusas ay te miro en el show


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.








:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
*[/quote]


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 1 2010, 09:31 PM~17670352
> *dammit darkness, seen that just now at the shop.  fuckin sick :0
> p.s., robert said you were holding back on his top :roflmao:
> and that he's gay.
> *


thanks homie.. and no i didnt hold back... that top is gunna be holdin down here for a while..

and yes hes gay.. :biggrin: 





























p.s. already at your service :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 08:42 AM~17672939
> *thanks homie.. and no i didnt hold back... that top is gunna be holdin down here for a while..
> 
> and yes hes gay..  :biggrin:
> ...


* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GET DOWN HOMIE DO YO THANG DARKNESS................................AND YES HE'S GAY :biggrin: *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 2 2010, 04:12 AM~17672656
> *:biggrin:  NO MAMES NOSOTROS  NO USAMOS TU ASITE  NUNCA MODIFICAMOS LA SUSPENSION COMO TU LINCON  LO UNICO  QUE YO APRENDI DE TI  ES COMO CARGAR LAS BATERIAS    :SI NO SUPIERA LO QUE ESTOY ASIENDO NO TE RETARA  :biggrin:  O I NO AY BENTAJA  MI CARRO ESTA ASIENDO 102  :biggrin tu me conoses no presumo de algo que mi carro no esta asiendo  i dispues salgo con excusas ay te miro en el show
> *



HABLAS COMO TODO UN EXPERTO!!!! :biggrin: hno: :sprint:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 10:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 07:27 AM~17673172
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GET DOWN HOMIE DO YO THANG DARKNESS................................AND YES HE'S GAY :biggrin:
> *


Great minds think a lot..so we all know he's gay.. but pat.. well that's a different story..lol
Lollipop


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htownmajicos_sammy_@Jun 1 2010, 06:00 PM~17667524
> *
> say joker are u going to have sum fine ass female at ur bday or what?
> *


you know me
i might have to pull a stunt
so buckle up
whata bout you? you got sum lined up


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 1 2010, 06:23 PM~17668299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ipost the pics mr bonjo..... damn aurelio did a good job.... aurelio aurelio aurelio where are you ! :biggrin:


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 08:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


This is so sad, I am so sorry for the loss. Not sure if we will be able to make it out, but I would like to make a donation. Can you please email info on were I can send some money?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

nice to see a lot of nice caddys


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON+Jun 2 2010, 09:50 AM~17673820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 08:06 AM~17672828
> *FEW PHOTO'S FROM THE SHOW, WILL POST UP MORE TONIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  MAN DAT LINE UP IS FUKIN SIC :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 08:07 AM~17672832
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 1 2010, 08:32 PM~17669781
> *I know ur car is doin  real good  respect homie    no q ivamos a ir alas wings?
> *


man went home to sleep guey pinche pink car todavia esta en la trailla :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


SO SAD MY PRAYERS GO OUT 2 DA FAMILY IF THERE'S ANYTHANG I COULD DO LET ME NO :angel: :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 2 2010, 07:49 AM~17673304
> *HABLAS COMO TODO UN EXPERTO!!!! :biggrin:  hno:  :sprint:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ,eres gacho,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 2 2010, 12:17 AM~17671920
> *YO SOLO TE DIGO HAY VOY ESTAR EN LOS MAGNIFICOS  NO NOMAS PARA TI , PARA EL QUE QUIERA .
> 
> EL MENOS QUE  ME PREOCUPA ERES TU COMO SEA AHY NOS VEMOS EN MAGNIFICOS  NO CORRO PRISA Y NO TENGO NADA QUE DEMOSTRARLE A NADIE,
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i have to print all this info :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 2 2010, 04:53 AM~17672600
> *Is the mini goin to be ready????? :biggrin:
> *


its always ready just like my pecker is ready for your girlfriend.









:worship:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 2 2010, 11:41 AM~17674239
> * MAN DAT LINE UP IS FUKIN SIC  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> its always ready just like my Little pecker is ready for your girlfriend.
> 
> So..... Let me get this right.. Your sayin u have a mini pecker..
> :rofl: :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha,,,,man dave....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jun 2 2010, 08:33 AM~17673660
> *you know me
> i might have to pull a stunt
> so buckle up
> ...


 :uh: talk is cheap? lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> > its always ready just like my Little pecker is ready for your girlfriend.
> >
> > So..... Let me get this right.. Your sayin u have a mini pecker..
> > :rofl: :buttkick:
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Jun 2 2010, 12:30 PM~17674644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 08:20 AM~17673551
> *Great minds think a lot..so we all know he's gay.. but pat.. well that's a different story..lol
> Lollipop
> *


I'm no genius, but I think that is why they are great minds.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 2 2010, 09:09 AM~17674472
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  i have to print all this info :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PORQUE TU Y EL BROWN NO BRINCARON EL DOMINGO?
:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> So..... Let me get this right.. Your sayin u have a mini pecker..
> :rofl: :buttkick:






[/quote]
:wow: :naughty:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

wha :biggrin: :biggrin: t tha ! mini pecker f  :wow: :biggrin: or the mini truck guy !


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


Our Prayers go out to the family..
:angel: :angel: 

You have our support!!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jun 2 2010, 08:33 AM~17673660
> *you know me
> i might have to pull a stunt
> so buckle up
> ...


 yea i bring some females if i am there for that time.


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 2 2010, 10:41 AM~17674702
> *:uh: talk is cheap?  lol
> *


 mando is right joker. mando i think he is talking about betty and them.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 2 2010, 08:50 AM~17673820
> *ipost the pics mr bonjo..... damn aurelio did a good job.... aurelio aurelio aurelio where are you ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> > its always ready just like my Little pecker is ready for your girlfriend.
> >
> > So..... Let me get this right.. Your sayin u have a mini pecker..
> > :rofl: :buttkick:
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by htownmajicos_sammy_@Jun 2 2010, 02:24 PM~17676625
> *mando is right joker. mando i think he is talking about betty and them.
> *


 :twak: :burn: :burn: :nono: no skanks on diz bitch ja


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2010, 03:52 PM~17676853
> *sounds like you wonna find out  :biggrin:
> :twak:
> your fucking gay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 1 2010, 10:28 AM~17662913
> *seven bills
> 
> 
> ...


i have 4 caprice chips just like those ......... braaaaaaaaaaaanew ....if anyone wants them


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 2 2010, 05:33 AM~17672548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERNANDEZ FAMILY
WELLS FARGO BANK
3854650359  THANK YOU.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 2 2010, 04:23 PM~17677724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wont be able to attend slick i have to work ..but i will let my club and the rest of HLC know..... keep ur head up Jelly...i know how it feels to lose family....  

ill make a bank donation


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 06:33 PM~17677808
> *i wont be able to attend slick i have to work ..but i will let my club and the rest of HLC know.....  keep ur head up Jelly...i know how it feels to lose family....
> 
> ill make a bank donation
> *


bawla talk


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 2 2010, 12:39 PM~17674693
> *ha,,,,man dave....
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 2 2010, 11:45 AM~17675257
> *PORQUE TU Y EL BROWN NO BRINCARON EL DOMINGO?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

quote=AT1in2009,Jun 2 2010, 07:05 PM~17678561]


> AT1 MOTORSPORTS ALWAYS READY
> [/quote
> 
> STEP 2 RACK PUMP


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

:wow: :0 hno: :naughty:There it is HxA Nesto  </span>


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 2 2010, 08:22 PM~17678689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Want it wet and striped up.sic713 "artistik sickness"


















Sic pro team at your service already..wetness don't come free.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 2 2010, 08:37 PM~17678791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 06:38 PM~17678801
> *Want it wet and striped up.sic713 "artistik sickness"
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:



U gotta spell everyother word incorrect to do it right....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :x: :ugh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATINKUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George LA HARBOR_@Jun 2 2010, 06:22 PM~17678689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## George LA HARBOR (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jun 2 2010, 06:26 PM~17678727
> *:wow:
> *


All glass NO TEXTURE :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 08:55 PM~17678993
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATINKUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 07:38 PM~17678801
> *Want it wet and striped up.sic713 "artistik sickness"
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2010, 06:47 PM~17678894
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> U gotta spell everyother word incorrect to do it right....
> *


Sorry..I went to school and graduated.. that's a lil hard to do...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 07:02 PM~17679075
> *LATINKUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Bad A$$ carshow....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, HMART1970, 84 BLAZER, *Big-Tymer*, adam 225, Mack10, sic713, PAYASO'S49

ANSWER YOUR CELL AND TALK SHIT BITCH :angry:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 2 2010, 07:41 PM~17679465
> *
> 
> Bad A$$ carshow....
> *



:biggrin: thanx homie.....everyone that went were the 1's that made it a success


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 2 2010, 09:44 PM~17679487
> *:biggrin:  thanx homie.....REAL TALK*


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2010, 08:44 PM~17679486
> *chevylo97, HMART1970, 84 BLAZER, Big-Tymer, adam 225, Mack10, sic713, PAYASO'S49
> 
> ANSWER YOUR CELL AND TALK SHIT BITCH :angry:
> *


lol is ur butt hurt... :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*THE GAME CANT BE PLAYED WITH OUT ALL THE PLAYERS, AGAIN THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME OUT OF YOUR HOLIDAY WEEKEND TO KICK IT WITH US!*


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@May 20 2010, 03:11 PM~17553099
> *NO MORE CACA DE MONKEY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2010, 09:44 PM~17679486
> *chevylo97, HMART1970, 84 BLAZER, Big-Tymer, adam 225, Mack10, sic713, PAYASO'S49
> 
> ANSWER YOUR CELL AND TALK SHIT BITCH :angry:
> *


 he's on the phone with me right now and answered on the first ring. :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: messd up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 2 2010, 10:05 PM~17679708
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:  :drama: messd up
> *


sepa la fregada, called him to swing by his house tomorrow to pick up some parts.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Jun 2 2010, 07:47 PM~17679516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He answers our call because he is your camote. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 2 2010, 10:14 PM~17679802
> *scared bitchass  :biggrin: cheap ass jew :cheesy:
> He answers our call because he is your camote. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 07:09 PM~17679172
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...












DAMN..HUGO U MADE MY LAC LOOK NICE ... :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 10:16 PM~17679819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and thats hard to do 



:rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ill show you some caca..lemme go take. A pic of this dirty mutha fucka old apartment he lived in..before the roaches evitcted him


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 08:25 PM~17679909
> *Ill show you some caca..lemme go take. A pic of this dirty mutha fucka old apartment he lived in..before the roaches evitcted him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2010, 08:24 PM~17679892
> *and thats hard to do
> :rimshot:
> *


 :angry: Where was your wackback at Sunday .. Mr lonely boy


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17679922
> *:angry:  Where was your wackback at Sunday .. Mr lonely boy
> *



:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess my caca smell good.. cuz the shit spreadin from texas- cali - up to michigan...

Enough said. Already


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 10:27 PM~17679922
> *:angry:  Where was your wackback at Sunday .. Mr lonely boy
> *


collecting dust and pissing oil all over my garage.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2010, 08:31 PM~17679965
> *collecting dust  and pissing oil all over my garage.
> *


danny its been bout 5yrs since u showed it


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

there was a big piece of metal floors at the shop this morning!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 10:37 PM~17680039
> *danny its been bout 5yrs since u showed it
> *


3 but thanks for counting. 

:tears:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2010, 08:38 PM~17680058
> *3  but thanks for counting.
> 
> :tears:
> *


lol...my *****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 10:40 PM~17680079
> *lol...my *****
> *


yeah, wasted paint money on stupid shit, like a place to live. wtf was i thinking. :banghead:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2010, 08:41 PM~17680091
> *yeah, wasted paint money on stupid shit, like a place to live.  wtf was i thinking.  :banghead:
> *


Don't worry about that.
Gayt1 got you covered


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 08:45 PM~17680143
> *Don't worry about that.
> Gayt1 got you covered
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2010, 08:41 PM~17680091
> *yeah, wasted paint money on stupid shit, like a place to live.  wtf was i thinking.  :banghead:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BRAH.. *U FINALLY BECAME A MAN*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 08:45 PM~17680143
> *Don't worry about that.
> Gayt1 got you covered
> *


AwwwwwwREEEAAADDYYYYYY!!!!!




:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2010, 08:47 PM~17680181
> *AwwwwwwREEEAAADDYYYYYY!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


*
Car Club: HERE "I" COME *


:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 10:46 PM~17680163
> *ITS ALL GOOD BRAH.. U FINALLY BECAME A MAN
> *


*****, i been a man since sometime in 88 or 89 on a thursday i think it was.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 10:49 PM~17680200
> *
> Car Club: HERE "I" COME
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 10:45 PM~17680143
> *Don't worry about that.
> Gayt1 got you covered
> *


rather rattle can my shit


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2010, 08:50 PM~17680215
> ******, i been a man since sometime in 88 or 89    on a thursday i think it was.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its been dat few of times dat u actually remember the day hu......bet u marked on a calender and all hu........MAAAAASSSSS PUUUUTTTTTTOOO!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 2 2010, 08:47 PM~17680181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 08:49 PM~17680200
> *
> Car Club: HERE "I" COME
> :0
> *





> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 2 2010, 08:51 PM~17680220
> *:0
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :x:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 2 2010, 10:57 PM~17680297
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its been dat few of times dat u actually remember the day hu......bet u marked on a calender and all hu........MAAAAASSSSS PUUUUTTTTTTOOO!!!!!
> *


i got the receipt *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:

















found these in another topic


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 11:00 PM~17680343
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


youtube link


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 2 2010, 09:02 PM~17680365
> *youtube link
> *


nope


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 11:00 PM~17680343
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


who the fuck got the fuck knocked out? what vid is this?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17680456
> *who the fuck got the fuck knocked out?  what vid is this?
> *


truucha 22


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 11:12 PM~17680482
> *truucha 22
> *


chinga'o got to see if i got that one. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Jan 15 2009, 03:37 PM~12714234
> *Truucha Vol.22 Mp4
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XD6Z8ZJZ
> *


I remembered, there was a topic of those brokeass videos.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 2 2010, 09:25 PM~17679909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got a burned copy :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2010, 11:21 PM~17680583
> *wasn't a cool comment he made....but don't stoop to that level homie....
> 
> 
> *


shit man i had to backtrack and read what was posted, that is really fucked up. and agree about stooping to that level.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 2 2010, 10:24 PM~17680620
> *shit man i had to backtrack and read what was posted, that is really fucked up.  and agree about stooping to that level.
> *


it was just uncalled for.....sic ain't never called him a pinche mojado, pata rajada, or border jumpin no ss card havin ******.....just think it wasn't cool.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

what he said was fk'd up, even by my low standards. but fk em sic. don't mind his ass.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2010, 11:30 PM~17680679
> *it was just uncalled for.....sic ain't never called him a pinche mojado, pata rajada, or border jumpin no ss card havin ******.....just think it wasn't cool.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2010, 09:30 PM~17680679
> *it was just uncalled for.....sic ain't never called him a pinche mojado, pata rajada, or border jumpin no ss card havin ******.....just think it wasn't cool.....
> *


just mad cuz santos blazer paint job came out like shit.. but that what happens when u rush... and let others pump their head up... paint job would of been glass.. i was sick so i had a buddy clear coat it for me so it would make deadline.. 

well that buddy never cleared leafing before.. and ran a olympic marathon on it..so it is what it is..

i know the quality of my work.. and so do others..gotta be doing something right if ****** across the country want to fly me.. knowsayin.. already..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

once they secure the border, he'll be gone anyway. so fk em.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 2 2010, 10:34 PM~17680723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya John McCain.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 09:00 PM~17680343
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:
:0 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2010, 09:57 PM~17681065
> *no need to say what's evident....just gives em reason to say you think you big shit....let em talk homie...it's all good...
> ya John McCain.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they been sayin that.. nothin new..

theres so many two faced mutha fuckas around.. thats why i only assciate with a few..but i show love and say whats up to everybody out of respect


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 11:09 PM~17681218
> *they been sayin that.. nothin new..
> 
> theres so many two faced mutha fuckas around.. thats why i only assciate with a few..but i show love and say whats up to everybody out of respect
> *


gotta do what you gotta do.....fk em....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2010, 10:17 PM~17681324
> *gotta do what you gotta do.....fk em....
> *


true...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 2 2010, 11:50 PM~17681733
> *FRAME TIME
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 10:00 PM~17680343
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...



ASK ME WHERE HE IS AT???????????


6 FEET UNDER GROUND , EVERY DOG HAS ITS DAYYYYYYYYYYYY. :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im a put it like this.. i dont like you, u dont like me.. leave my shop and my name out your mouth.. everytime u open it, they run and tell for your info,,,

ill stop sneakdissin and ignore your every comment... but you need to stop bad mouthin southside ..im done.. you wont hear me say another thing after this post...


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 2 2010, 11:02 PM~17681847
> *ASK ME  WHERE HE IS AT???????????
> 6 FEET UNDER GROUND , EVERY DOG  HAS ITS  DAYYYYYYYYYYYY. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


sounds like sumbody getting deported heheheheheh


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 2 2010, 11:02 PM~17681847
> *ASK ME  WHERE HE IS AT???????????
> 6 FEET UNDER GROUND , EVERY DOG  HAS ITS  DAYYYYYYYYYYYY. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


not the type of person that belongs in the *USA* :biggrin: sounds like sumbody getting deported heheheheheh


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 09:00 PM~17680343
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 2 2010, 09:30 PM~17680679
> *it was just uncalled for.....sic ain't never called him a pinche mojado, pata rajada, or border jumpin no ss card havin ******.....just think it wasn't cool.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2010, 07:46 PM~17669218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2010, 12:21 AM~17682026
> *im a put it like this.. i dont like you, u dont like me.. leave my shop and my name out your mouth.. everytime u open it, they run and tell for your info,,,
> 
> ill stop sneakdissin and ignore your every comment... but you need to stop bad mouthin southside ..im done.. you wont hear me say another thing after this post...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streight up_@Jun 3 2010, 12:43 AM~17682231
> *sounds like sumbody getting deported heheheheheh
> *


 GRACIAS A DIOS TENGO MIS PAPELES EN REGLA ASI QUE AHI :buttkick: 


HEY EL TOPIC DE ARIZONA NO ES ESTE ,ADEMAS DE ENVIDIOSO RAZISTA.


SABES QUE VIVA MEXICO CABRONESSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 2 2010, 10:16 PM~17679819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 3 2010, 03:48 AM~17682486
> *THE BEST FUCK THE REST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streight up_@Jun 3 2010, 01:43 AM~17682231
> *sounds like sumbody getting deported heheheheheh
> *


you should..can't even spell straight :uh: :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 09:17 PM~17679244
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 09:26 PM~17679322
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 09:37 PM~17679420
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Jun 2 2010, 11:41 AM~17674702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA GOT THE GM FUKD UP 
I DIDN'T CALLEM UP 
I JUST GOT IN LINE HA 
NA BUT SHYT WE'LL SEE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 09:52 PM~17679575
> *THE GAME CANT BE PLAYED WITH OUT ALL THE PLAYERS, AGAIN THANKS FOR TAKING THE TIME OUT OF YOUR HOLIDAY WEEKEND TO KICK IT WITH US!
> *


   ALREADY SHOTS OUT 2 MY BOY HEX WIT OLDIES C.C I SEE YOU HAVIN A GOOD TIME ESE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17679172
> *LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HUH!!!!!! DATS WUTS UP


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 06:38 PM~17678801
> *Want it wet and striped up.sic713 "artistik sickness"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: man fuck dattt!!!! DAT ***** SAID MONKEY CACA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAT PART OF DA GAME IS DATTTTT PIMPIN???? 



:drama: :drama: I'm jus sayin.....namsayin.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2010, 10:44 AM~17685301
> *:wow: :wow: man fuck dattt!!!! DAT ***** SAID MONKEY CACA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAT PART OF DA GAME IS DATTTTT PIMPIN????
> :drama: :drama: I'm jus sayin.....namsayin.
> *


shut up oleilistentobeyoncewhileatworkass1/2aneegah.net 
:happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 09:00 PM~17680343
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha i remember that video... that ***** got stole on and then he ran... :cheesy:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 09:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 3 2010, 10:46 AM~17685322
> *shut up oleilistentobeyoncewhileatworkass1/2aneegah.net
> :happysad:
> *


Dasy u ain't got no ac ans sweating right now :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2010, 10:56 AM~17685396
> *Dasy u ain't got no ac ans sweating right now :uh:
> *


i aint got no ac in the magnum and i can just jump in one of my other cars :biggrin: 

ole imma park my fleetwood at work with no interior or license plates looking like a parts car ass *****...lol.. i ordered the part 419.00 :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 3 2010, 10:47 AM~17685331
> *hahahahahaha i remember that video... that ***** got stole on and then he ran... :cheesy:
> *


Bahahaha say it ain't so!!!! Niggagot caught then skiddadled!!!!! WERE DEY DO DAT AT?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2010, 11:00 AM~17685438
> *Bahahaha say it ain't so!!!! Niggagot caught then skiddadled!!!!! WERE DEY DO DAT AT?????
> *


at1 ??? :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 3 2010, 10:59 AM~17685433
> *i aint got no ac in the magnum and i can just jump in one of my other cars  :biggrin:
> 
> ole imma park my fleetwood at work with no interior or license plates looking like a parts car ass *****...lol.. i ordered the part 419.00  :angry:
> *


Shuphoe dis is my garage  

419!!???? Bitch I told u I could get it for 200. ?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2010, 11:02 AM~17685454
> *Shuphoe dis is my garage
> 
> 419!!???? Bitch I told u I could get it for 200. ?????
> *


yea the guy said it was one for that range but it wasnt the right one.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 3 2010, 11:03 AM~17685471
> *yea the guy said it was one for that range but it wasnt the right one.
> *


O :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2010, 11:06 AM~17685500
> *O :|
> *


so when they get it in i will bring it to richville where u work... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 3 2010, 11:07 AM~17685511
> *so when they get it in i will bring it to richville where u work... :uh:
> *


Richville wit da hood shop wit wit da hood hook up prices


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2010, 11:12 AM~17685560
> *Richville wit da hood shop wit wit da hood hook up prices
> *


the shop aint hood but the people workin there are :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 3 2010, 11:14 AM~17685577
> *the shop aint hood but the people workin there are  :biggrin:
> *


Ha..... boss man just did a 8piece federal and now he run this shop in richville takin whitefolks money......and well..u seen da rest of the staff lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2010, 11:18 AM~17685605
> *Ha..... boss man just did a 8piece federal and now he run this shop in richville takin whitefolks money......and well..u seen da rest of the staff lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

H


> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Jun 3 2010, 12:54 AM~17681767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fk your frame


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still got the 13 black spoke for sale, hit me up


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT IT DO..


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 3 2010, 02:37 AM~17682464
> *GRACIAS A DIOS TENGO MIS PAPELES EN REGLA ASI QUE AHI  :buttkick:
> HEY EL TOPIC DE ARIZONA  NO ES ESTE  ,ADEMAS DE ENVIDIOSO  RAZISTA.
> SABES QUE  VIVA MEXICO CABRONESSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


They should call you bouncing ****** biatch!  bounce shop 2 shop you a dam hore :biggrin: you give a bad name 2 real meskins that work hard not leech mutha fuckers like you that use people to come up  your work is amature


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 3 2010, 09:37 AM~17684171
> *:angry:
> ALREADY SHOTS OUT 2 MY BOY HEX WIT OLDIES C.C I SEE YOU HAVIN A GOOD TIME ESE
> *


Whats up homie! Shit I could prolly do a colgate comercial with that pic!... :biggrin: Fuck it ima send it in! :biggrin: :x:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 3 2010, 11:21 AM~17685629
> *H
> Fk your frame
> *


:uh: who da fuck pulled ur string....ur still on hushmouth after the 3amigo story.............:buttkick:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jun 3 2010, 02:00 PM~17685859
> *Whats up homie! Shit I could prolly do a colgate comercial with that pic!... :biggrin:  Fuck it ima send it in!  :biggrin:  :x:
> *


*TOO LATE HOMIE I ALREADY SIGNED THE CONTRACT WITH COLGATE, NOW I GOT TO SUBCONTRACT YOU TO POSE AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 3 2010, 01:41 PM~17686182
> *EAZZIE  MONEY :biggrin:
> 
> KUSTOM BRACKETS AND RELOCATION OF 4X4 LITGHTS ON AFTER MARKET 4X4 BUMPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 3 2010, 01:53 PM~17686268
> *TOO LATE HOMIE I ALREADY SIGNED THE CONTRACT WITH COLGATE, NOW I GOT TO SUBCONTRACT YOU TO POSE AGAIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 
Im in homie! Where do I sign? :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jun 3 2010, 03:15 PM~17686455
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> Im in homie! Where do I sign? :biggrin:
> *


* :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: THIS ONE KIND OF HAS THE SAME POSE-----> :biggrin: *


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 3 2010, 02:34 PM~17686601
> * :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: THIS ONE KIND OF HAS THE SAME POSE-----> :biggrin:
> *


all it needs is a tapita. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hows the diarea mosca? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17669984
> *PLEASE COME OUT & SUPPORT US & ONE OF OUR OWN,IN HIS FAMILYS TIME OF NEED,OUR FELLOW CLUB BROTHER JELLY'S UNCLE JUAN,COUSIN CLAUDIA & HER LIL GIRL JOURNEY ALL PASTED AWAY OVER THE WEEKEND IN A TRAGIC CAR ACCIDENT.WE ALL HOPE TO EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT.ANYTHING WILL HELP.    DONATIONS ARE WELCOME. THANKS.
> 
> 
> ...



:angel:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

WELLS FARGO BANK
HERNANDEZ FAMILY
ACCT # 3854650359</span>











:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 3 2010, 04:21 PM~17687986
> *WELLS FARGO BANK
> HERNANDEZ FAMILY
> ACCT # 3854650359</span>
> ...


 :angel: :angel: htown majicos will be there


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 3 2010, 04:21 PM~17687986
> *WELLS FARGO BANK
> HERNANDEZ FAMILY
> ACCT # 3854650359</span>
> ...


we ll be ther to support homie :angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2010, 11:00 PM~17680343
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 didnt see that commin...... :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 3 2010, 06:44 PM~17689180
> *:0 didnt see that commin......  :0
> *


***** did em like this :buttkick:



And then then he took off like this :sprint: 



And went to a corner like this :tears:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2010, 01:02 PM~17685454
> *Shuphoe dis is my garage
> 
> 419!!???? Bitch I told u I could get it for 200. ?????
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

black spoke 13s? no one wants black spokes? :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2010, 07:39 PM~17689632
> *black spoke 13s? no one wants black spokes?  :wow:
> *


Thought about it.but I'm broke


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2010, 07:39 PM~17689632
> *black spoke 13s? no one wants black spokes?  :wow:
> *


Couple years ago black spokes woulda been gone by yesterday.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2010, 07:39 PM~17689632
> *black spoke 13s? no one wants black spokes?  :wow:
> *


raffel ???


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2010, 09:39 PM~17689632
> *black spoke 13s? no one wants black spokes?  :wow:
> *


JOSE SOLD HIS,SO URS SHOULD BE SOLD SOON...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2010, 09:39 PM~17689632
> *black spoke 13s? no one wants black spokes?  :wow:
> *


JOSE SOLD HIS,SO URS SHOULD BE SOLD SOON...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 3 2010, 06:21 PM~17687986
> *WELLS FARGO BANK
> HERNANDEZ FAMILY
> ACCT # 3854650359</span>
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 3 2010, 01:53 PM~17686268
> *TOO LATE HOMIE I ALREADY SIGNED THE CONTRACT WITH COLGATE, NOW I GOT TO SUBCONTRACT YOU TO POSE AGAIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2010, 08:39 PM~17689632
> *black spoke 13s? no one wants black spokes?  :wow:
> *


for cheap maybe


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2010, 07:39 PM~17689632
> *black spoke 13s? no one wants black spokes?  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 3 2010, 05:21 PM~17687986
> *WELLS FARGO BANK
> HERNANDEZ FAMILY
> ACCT # 3854650359</span>
> ...


RIP :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets make a deal. in house financing :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 3 2010, 08:19 PM~17690070
> *Couple years ago black spokes woulda been gone by yesterday.
> *


cpl yrs ago i did sell a set in 1 day


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

713 all day 
sup majicos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2010, 06:46 AM~17693455
> *lets make a deal. in house financing  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

do a raffle, 10 bucks a ticket. i'm sure folks would buy tickets.


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2010, 07:39 PM~17689632
> *black spoke 13s? no one wants black spokes?  :wow:
> *


I do.........but I need 14's


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about a raffle at the desert dreams car wash? ill even make a deal. i want 450 in my pocket. after that all the rest will go to the cause of the car wash?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

better yet slim just buy these for your lincoln, until your zetons come in


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jun 4 2010, 06:55 AM~17693833
> *I do.........but I need 14's
> *


whatever u got that u gona put 14s on ....................13s will look better :biggrin:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2010, 07:43 AM~17694090
> *whatever u got that u gona put 14s on ....................13s will look better  :biggrin:
> *


Won't fit and won't look right...going on a truck similar to this one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jun 4 2010, 09:47 AM~17694118
> *Won't fit and won't look right...going on a truck similar to this one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2010, 07:49 AM~17694130
> *:buttkick:
> *


  no big baller to build a chevy .... or a 50's coupe/sedan bomb


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jun 4 2010, 09:51 AM~17694143
> *  no big baller to build a chevy .... or a 50's coupe/sedan bomb
> *


x2


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 4 2010, 07:52 AM~17694148
> *x2
> *



Yeah right, you're bigger than baller.....you can afford, chevy's, buick's, ford's, jeep's, and big bad b2200 extra cab mazdas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jun 4 2010, 09:56 AM~17694177
> *Yeah right, you're bigger than baller.....you can afford, chevy's, buick's, ford's, jeep's,  and big bad b2200 extra cab mazdas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:buttkick: 

nah 401k is what i got going on and a college fund on my kids. :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 3 2010, 06:21 PM~17687986
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIE*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 3 2010, 05:44 PM~17687645
> *hows the diarea mosca? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF?*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 3 2010, 12:18 AM~17681346
> *true...
> *


Don't even worry bout what that fool says. His ass been ran out of just about every damn shop in town. Nobody gives a fuck about the shit he posts in here. Keep doin your thing & make the haters jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 4 2010, 10:47 AM~17694598
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pending sale


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 4 2010, 11:06 AM~17694745
> *Don't even worry bout what that fool says. His ass been ran out of just about every damn shop in town. Nobody gives a fuck about the shit he posts in here. Keep doin your thing & make the haters jealous  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

YO SIC WUTDO HOMMI 
HOWS BUISNESS 
I SEE YOU DOIN DAT BLU EWW 
ITS NASTY DAAH 
GUD WURK


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

GayT1 


:rimshot:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 4 2010, 01:05 PM~17696255
> *CONGRATULATIONS BIG HOMIES FROM ROLLERZ ONLY FOR UR WIN AT A BIG DUB  SHOW , A BIG SHOW ALWAYS ENDS WITH A BIG TROPHY.
> 
> 6 FT. TROPHY NOT ANYBODY WINS THOSE OR GIVES THEM.
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

JAMIN


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 3 2010, 05:21 PM~17687986
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIE*
> [/b]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 4 2010, 06:46 AM~17693455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pussy, make em fit.. and they'd look perfect. this ain't truckin.com we lowriding in this bitch!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2010, 05:23 PM~17698509
> *:0
> 
> pussy, make em fit.. and they'd look perfect.  this ain't truckin.com we lowriding in this bitch!!
> *


"WE" :uh: :WE: AIN'T DOING SHIT BUT LETTIN DAT WACKBACK GET MORE RUSTED THAN IT ALREADY IS :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2010, 07:38 PM~17698590
> *"WE" :uh: :WE: AIN'T DOING SHIT BUT LETTIN DAT WACKBACK GET MORE RUSTED THAN IT ALREADY IS :uh:
> *


:angry: wish "I" could be more like you


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2010, 05:46 PM~17698618
> *:angry:    wish "I" could be more like you
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 4 2010, 07:04 PM~17698973
> *:0  :0
> *


Cotto by ko manana :run: :run: :x:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2010, 07:18 PM~17699053
> *Cotto by ko manana :run: :run: :x:
> *


ofcourse, foreman is just a punching bag :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

decent chrome shop in houston??, anyone?
A1 charging a lot


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 4 2010, 07:52 PM~17699290
> *ofcourse, foreman is just a punching bag :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Time u firing up da grill so I know when to leave my house :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2010, 09:56 PM~17699323
> *Time u firing up da grill so I know when to leave my house :cheesy:
> *


someone say firing up the grill? :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 4 2010, 07:56 PM~17699323
> *Time u firing up da grill so I know when to leave my house :cheesy:
> *


u know damn well u gona forget like always :uh: 

hey guey u watching the fight?, oh i forgot way :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 4 2010, 10:00 PM~17699353
> *u know damn well u gona forget like always :uh:
> 
> hey guey u watching the fight?, oh i forgot way :biggrin:
> *


Have fruity drinks and he'll be there early


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2010, 08:22 PM~17699510
> *Have fruity drinks and he'll be there early
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 4 2010, 08:00 PM~17699353
> *u know damn well u gona forget like always :uh:
> 
> hey guey u watching the fight?, oh i forgot way :biggrin:
> *


Oh nawwwww....I ain't missing this 1......I haven't missed a cotto fight in years......ill watch it....might just pop up at ur house :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2010, 08:22 PM~17699510
> *Have fruity drinks and he'll be there early
> *


Gotta save my liver for latertomorrow night.......:run: :run: :x:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

who can recommend a good chrome shop? need name and #


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2010, 04:46 AM~17693455
> *lets make a deal. in house financing  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 4 2010, 07:55 PM~17699314
> *decent chrome shop in houston??, anyone?
> A1  charging  a lot
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 4 2010, 08:55 PM~17699314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good or cheap?





eitherway, i use autochrome. http://www.autochromeplatingcompany.com/

8016 E. Erath Houston, TX 77012 
713.921.6295 

Efrain is the one to talk to or his pop.....ive done several G's within that last 2 years with em...and havent failed me ... just dont let them do your aluminum. For chrome and stainles they are great. 

i have pics if need reference. Tellem Joe from Hypnotized sent you and im sure he will hook you up like he does me..

side note. about 80% chrome shops im houston are related families so they know what they all charge...bout same


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

COME ON H-TOWN & SURROUNDING AREAS LETS DO THIS!!!!!</span>


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jun 5 2010, 08:05 AM~17701741
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 4 2010, 09:23 PM~17699923
> *cuco been high for the past few years i stoped going when he quoted me 800 for a 3pcs bumper in 05'
> good or cheap?
> eitherway, i use autochrome. http://www.autochromeplatingcompany.com/
> ...


COOL, thats just around the corner, will check them out, before deciding to go to old faithfull dallas :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i hear theres a place in the heights that does good work at reasonable price. erath is ok. ive never got anything big parts from them. just hydraulic fittings and accumulators. dallas is CHEAP, and cheap quality. good for a car u plan to drive alot. fidel is still the top IMO, but i havent been back in a few years.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ready to bolt up for the cruise.....someone get this :biggrin: 




























pic of the worst tire.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 4 2010, 09:23 PM~17699923
> *
> side note. about 80% chrome shops im houston are related families so they know what they all charge...bout same
> *


hmm so true, just came back from efrain, he charged me the same as A1, so its all good, few parts got to be done the right way anyway, but the rest will go to dallas :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2010, 09:24 AM~17702123
> *i hear theres a place in the heights that does good work at reasonable price.  erath is ok.  ive never got anything big parts from them. just hydraulic fittings and accumulators.  dallas is CHEAP, and cheap quality. good for a car u plan to drive alot.  fidel is still the top IMO, but i havent been back in a few years.
> *


man and yous should see some of the "plating" fidel did for our pit :thumbsdown: id rather spray paint the shit my slef and throw it in the ocean for a year then put it on my car.....pics to prove it too.

bright metals of houston? they did the chrome on my 53' (autochrome did the stainles) they are also related to autochrome i beleive and their quality and price is just the same. 


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2010, 10:27 AM~17702433
> *hmm so true, just came back from efrain, he charged me the same as A1, so its all good, few parts got to be done the right way anyway, but the rest will go to dallas :biggrin:
> *


yes ,A1 will take longer than autochrome..always. chrome is about the same.

ATlas is also good and also related to these guys but they seem a bit higher most of the time so i dont even bother...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2010, 12:28 PM~17702701
> *man and yous should see some of the "plating" fidel did for our pit :thumbsdown:
> *



did fidel do it, or did superior chrome do it? there's a huuuge difference


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 5 2010, 12:09 PM~17702848
> *did fidel do it, or did superior chrome do it?  there's a huuuge difference
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2010, 08:42 AM~17702226
> *ready to bolt up for the cruise.....someone get this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sold for 250 at the car wash today. my loss their gain,


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2010, 02:09 PM~17703670
> *sold for 250 at the car wash today. my loss their gain,
> *


gUESS I SHOULD HAVE DONE TO CAR WASH


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 5 2010, 02:06 PM~17703659
> *x2
> *


 WHERE IS FRIDELS SHOP? shop info


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 5 2010, 03:23 PM~17703732
> *WHERE IS FRIDELS SHOP? shop info
> *


ill pm info :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

up for super clean set of cutlass tailights $100


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

* whats good htown?*


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 5 2010, 07:52 AM~17702024
> *Sup homie
> *


whats good??? where have u been hidin???


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2010, 09:27 AM~17702433
> * the rest will go to dallas :biggrin:
> *


already????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what it do slim


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jun 5 2010, 03:27 PM~17704030
> *already????
> *


YES SIR


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2010, 04:36 PM~17704073
> *what it do slim
> *


hope you ready to work tomorrow...bout to take the danas off, and put the LS on jack stands


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2010, 03:36 PM~17704073
> *what it do slim
> *


like them ol dayzzz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 5 2010, 03:38 PM~17704086
> *hope you ready to work tomorrow...bout to take the danas off, and put the LS on jack stands
> *


im ready today??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 5 2010, 12:09 PM~17702848
> *did fidel do it, or did superior chrome do it?  there's a huuuge difference
> *


as posted


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2010, 10:28 AM~17702701
> *man and yous should see some of the "plating" fidel did for our pit :thumbsdown: id rather spray paint the shit my slef and throw it in the ocean for a year then put it on my car.....pics to prove it too.
> 
> bright metals of houston? they did the chrome on my 53' (autochrome did the stainles) they are also related to autochrome i beleive and their quality and price is just the same.
> ...


fee-day-o will make it right,,unless u paid a no warranty price....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 4 2010, 05:23 PM~17698509
> *:0
> 
> pussy, make em fit.. and they'd look perfect.  this ain't truckin.com we lowriding in this bitch!!
> *


 :0 :0 slowdown mayne


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 4 2010, 09:06 AM~17694745
> *Don't even worry bout what that fool says. His ass been ran out of just about every damn shop in town. Nobody gives a fuck about the shit he posts in here. Keep doin your thing & make the haters jealous  :thumbsup:
> *


     Bitch Ass thinks the shit he post in here is new to us :biggrin:


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 4 2010, 12:08 PM~17696274
> *
> *


keep the ass kissing to yourself you stinking up this place


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2010, 07:55 PM~17704668
> *as posted
> *


think you just got some old regular superior chrome.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

yo sic how my frame looking :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1777569646.html


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2010, 10:47 PM~17705689
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1777569646.html
> *


 :uh: nice description


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 5 2010, 10:53 PM~17705740
> *:uh:  nice description
> *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

inimitable wats up white boy  how bri doing


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 5 2010, 09:13 PM~17705408
> *think you just got some old regular superior chrome.
> *


no


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 5 2010, 08:47 PM~17705689
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1777569646.html
> *


 :0 don't do it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 5 2010, 09:53 PM~17706196
> *:0  don't do it
> *


x2, he just dropd a fresh engine too :loco: :loco:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 5 2010, 11:10 PM~17705872
> *no
> *


my apologies. i guess youre an exception


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 5 2010, 11:59 PM~17706235
> *x2, he just dropd a fresh engine too :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 5 2010, 11:53 PM~17706196
> *:0  don't do it
> *


i think you are right, woke up and checked my email. got 40 offers for junk trades, 15 spammers and 23 low ballers with low offers or "whats the lowest you'll take." i just threw it out there, but think i'll post it later in ebay with a reserve price since 9gs is low for a hardtop belair.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jun 5 2010, 10:59 PM~17705779
> *inimitable wats up white boy  how bri doing
> *


she doin god bro. you need to roll by sometime


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htownmajicos_sammy_@Jun 5 2010, 03:45 PM~17703838
> * whats good htown?
> *


*
yo wutup cuz*


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

WUZ UP TONY


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jun 6 2010, 08:15 AM~17708026
> *yo wutup cuz
> *


whats good my *****?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2010, 05:37 AM~17707586
> *i think you are right, woke up and checked my email. got 40 offers for junk trades, 15 spammers and 23 low ballers with low offers or "whats the lowest you'll take." i just threw it out there, but think i'll post it later in ebay with a reserve price since 9gs is low for a hardtop belair.
> *


ebay .....cant go wrong


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 6 2010, 01:44 PM~17708891
> *ebay .....cant go wrong
> *


except there'll still be $150 fee from ebay even if winning bidder doesn't pay up.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 2 2010, 06:37 PM~17678791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CADDY WITH A LT1


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htownmajicos_sammy_@Jun 6 2010, 12:00 PM~17708703
> *whats good my *****?
> *



nun posted
jus koolin at the crib
takin out this one female 
later on. finna play sum pool or sum


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 6 2010, 12:35 PM~17709168
> *CADDY WITH A LT1
> *


 :0 :0 JUST ADD 2 MORE BATTERIES :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 6 2010, 01:44 PM~17708891
> *ebay .....cant go wrong
> *


too late, they just hauled it off on a flat trailer. magnolia, tx gavachos. got what i wanted for it.


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lil somethin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 05:58 PM~17710210
> *Lil somethin
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey! ay guey! ay guey! looks good :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

$ Se Vende $

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545218


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2010, 12:57 PM~17709271
> *:0  :0  JUST ADD 2 MORE BATTERIES :biggrin:
> *


Who's caddy???? Besides deez nuttzz... :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 03:58 PM~17710210
> *Lil somethin
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 looks 10 times better  , bet mike is gona be driving it with big smile


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2010, 04:13 PM~17710344
> *Who's caddy???? Besides deez nuttzz... :ugh:
> *


i know the homie, he is a cool cat, dnt really know if he in a car club, BUT, he said u can find him on sundays at 59 and lil york if u want to nose up :0 :0 :0 :run: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2010, 04:46 PM~17710561
> *i know the homie, he is a cool cat, dnt really know if he in a car club, BUT, he said u can find him on sundays at 59 and lil york if u want to nose up :0  :0  :0  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno: :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2010, 04:48 PM~17710570
> *hno: hno: :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 6 2010, 06:08 PM~17710308
> *$  Se Vende  $
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545218
> *


the sentimental value thunderbird? nu uh


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jun 6 2010, 12:51 PM~17709233
> *nun posted
> jus koolin at the crib
> takin out this one female
> ...


cool cool whats up with ana? lol


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2010, 04:46 PM~17710561
> *i know the homie, he is a cool cat, dnt really know if he in a car club, BUT, he said u can find him on sundays at 59 and lil york if u want to nose up :0  :0  :0  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


ha dejalo vic ese vato no trai nada!!! es puro pajaro nalgon :biggrin: pero si quiere brincar aqui tengo el caddy en mi shop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 6 2010, 05:25 PM~17710767
> *ha dejalo vic ese vato no trai nada!!! es puro pajaro nalgon :biggrin: pero si quiere brincar aqui tengo el caddy en mi shop
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :drama:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 6 2010, 05:27 PM~17710780
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :drama:
> *


you going to 59 guey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 6 2010, 05:29 PM~17710790
> *you going to 59 guey
> *


dnt think , got to have hydros to go at there or get clowned


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2010, 06:33 PM~17710814
> *      :boink:
> *


coulda used your help, mister master mechanic :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 6 2010, 06:36 PM~17711252
> *coulda used your help, mister master mechanic :uh:
> *


Yea wit the 10 kids that I was taken care of all day ur mc woulda been tooken apart alright :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 05:58 PM~17710210
> *Lil somethin
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the full pics?


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 04:58 PM~17710210
> *Lil somethin
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it tomorrow(hopefully).


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 05:58 PM~17710210
> *Lil somethin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

slimonthabumperrrrrrrrr
:uh: 
wut happnd to u bioch...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2010, 06:58 PM~17710622
> *the sentimental value thunderbird? nu uh
> *


no ma'am, that was a black one.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

should of kept it kenny


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 6 2010, 08:04 PM~17712038
> *should of kept it kenny
> 
> 
> ...


40 could buy it back....


----------



## JellyDD91 (Dec 18, 2009)

THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ME AND MY FAMILY ON SAT.WE REALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.
LATIN KUSTOMS,LATIN CARTEL,MONUMENTS,PLAYERS PARADISE,H-TOWN MAJICOS,UNIQUE CREATIONS,ROLLERZ ONLY,PHAROAHS,INDIVIDUALS,LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS & ALL THE SOLO RIDERS,THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT MADE A DONATION TO THE BANK ACCOUNT,I CANT EXPLAIN HOW THIS MAKES US FEEL.WE ARE TRUELY SORRY IF WE FORGOT SOMEBODY ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU. :angel:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2010, 09:08 PM~17712077
> *40 could buy it back....
> *


break the piggy bank then :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2010, 12:12 PM~17709042
> *except there'll still be $150 fee from ebay even if winning bidder doesn't pay up.
> *


mayne... u make selling look easy


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JellyDD91_@Jun 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17712175
> *THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ME AND MY FAMILY ON SAT.WE REALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.
> LATIN KUSTOMS,LATIN CARTEL,MONUMENTS,PLAYERS PARADISE,H-TOWN MAJICOS,UNIQUE CREATIONS,ROLLERZ ONLY,PHAROAHS,INDIVIDUALS,LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS & ALL THE SOLO RIDERS,THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT MADE A DONATION TO THE BANK ACCOUNT,I CANT EXPLAIN HOW THIS MAKES US FEEL.WE ARE TRUELY SORRY IF WE FORGOT SOMEBODY ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU. :angel:
> *


good when people come together for a good cause :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 6 2010, 08:19 PM~17712176
> *break the piggy bank then :biggrin:
> *


shit. im broke. i even had to sell my wheels


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JellyDD91_@Jun 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17712175
> *THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ME AND MY FAMILY ON SAT.WE REALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.
> LATIN KUSTOMS,LATIN CARTEL,MONUMENTS,PLAYERS PARADISE,H-TOWN MAJICOS,UNIQUE CREATIONS,ROLLERZ ONLY,PHAROAHS,INDIVIDUALS,LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS & ALL THE SOLO RIDERS,THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT MADE A DONATION TO THE BANK ACCOUNT,I CANT EXPLAIN HOW THIS MAKES US FEEL.WE ARE TRUELY SORRY IF WE FORGOT SOMEBODY ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU. :angel:
> *



we got you anytime homie, you know you can call if you need anything


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 08:23 PM~17712220
> *we got you anytime homie, you know you can call if you need anything
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 6 2010, 09:35 PM~17712370
> *x2    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


heard u was advertising at the car wash in summer gear b4 i got there :dunno: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jun 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17711367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope..gotta paint wheels tommorow..should see it weds


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JellyDD91_@Jun 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17712175
> *SORRY I COULDNT PERSONALLY MAKE IT OUT TO HELP AND SUPPORT DUE TO WORK BUT MY BROTHERS MADE UP FOR IT. STAY UP JELLY YOU SUROUNDED BY GOOD HIMIES!!! *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17712409
> *heard u was advertising at the car wash in summer gear  b4 i got there :dunno:  :wow:
> *



nah he was out front in the daizy dukes wavin people down


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17712409
> *heard u was advertising at the car wash in summer gear  b4 i got there :dunno:  :wow:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :barf:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 6 2010, 10:58 PM~17712608
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



:uh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 11:00 PM~17712628
> *:uh:
> *


*YOU SICK PUPPY, GOT TO TAKE YOU TO THE POUND AND PUT YOU DOWN :biggrin: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 6 2010, 11:05 PM~17712671
> *i'm gonna come by and go down (all ****, every inch):biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 11:10 PM~17712729
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


*OK! FUCK THE POUND LETS JUST PUT YOU DOWN!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

went out to little york earlier. fk'n kids with their train horns and doing burn outs. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 6 2010, 11:19 PM~17712813
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I REALLY LIKE ABOUT YOU?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: hno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, chevylo97, duceoutdaroof, HMART1970


you better be posting from a blackberry, or iphone or something that lets you work the corner :angry:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 11:27 PM~17712905
> *:dunno:
> *


*OK PATNA ITS TIME TO DROP A FEW PICS CUZ YOU BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE............... :biggrin: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 6 2010, 11:38 PM~17713009
> *OK PATNA ITS TIME TO DROP A FEW PICS CUZ YOU BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE............... :biggrin:
> *



oh you graduating from the texting game to a public status playa? i already told you once, betta take that gangsta outta ya tone patna hno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 30 2010, 08:08 PM~17649565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 11:37 PM~17713006
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, chevylo97, duceoutdaroof, FOOL YOU AINT EVA AND I MEAN EVA EVA GONNA FINISH THAT TREY IF YOU KEEP FUKING AROUND ON LIL..........SHIT ME TOO WITH THE RAGGY :biggrin: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 6 2010, 11:41 PM~17713048
> *FOOL YOU AINT EVA AND I MEAN EVA EVA GONNA FINISH THAT TREY IF YOU KEEP FUKING AROUND ON LIL..........SHIT ME TOO WITH THE RAGGY :biggrin:
> *



so you got the news then? get off the comp and get to work homie, you got till december wey!!! :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 11:40 PM~17713041
> *oh you graduating from the texting game to a public status playa?  i already told you once, betta take that gangsta outta ya tone patna hno:
> *


*RESPECT MY GANSTA LEVA  *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 6 2010, 11:42 PM~17713061
> *RESPECT MY GANSTA LEVA
> *



you cruisin for a bruisin ese, when these fists of fury start flyin, they don't stop till the fat lady sings homie


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 11:44 PM~17713088
> *you cruisin for a bruisin ese, when these fists of fury start flyin, they don't stop till the fat lady sings homie
> *


 *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: STR8T UP FOOL!!!!!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 6 2010, 11:46 PM~17713102
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: STR8T UP FOOL!!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 6 2010, 11:44 PM~17713088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SW cholos right thurr hno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2010, 11:48 PM~17713126
> *SW cholos right thurr    hno:
> *



rekanize :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 11:51 PM~17713154
> *rekanize  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


westchase mafia ***** and what :ninja:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 6 2010, 09:55 PM~17713192
> *westchase gordo *****  and what  :ninja:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 6 2010, 11:58 PM~17713207
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2010, 09:29 PM~17712927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 6 2010, 08:39 PM~17712409
> *heard u was advertising at the car wash in summer gear  b4 i got there :dunno:  :wow:
> *



  :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17712413
> *Can't take any..not enough room in booth...see it sat..
> 
> Nope..gotta paint wheels tommorow..should see it weds
> *


What booth you using?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 10:37 PM~17713006
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, chevylo97, duceoutdaroof, HMART1970
> you better be posting from a blackberry, or iphone or something that lets you work the corner :angry:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 6 2010, 10:42 PM~17713059
> *so you got the news then?  get off the comp and get to work homie, you got till december wey!!! :0
> *



more...money...more...money...homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 7 2010, 08:05 AM~17715404
> *What booth you using?
> *


The one at my shop.next doo


----------



## JellyDD91 (Dec 18, 2009)

THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ME AND MY FAMILY ON SAT.WE REALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.
LATIN KUSTOMS,LATIN CARTEL,MONUMENTS,PLAYERS PARADISE,H-TOWN MAJICOS,UNIQUE CREATIONS,ROLLERZ ONLY,PHAROAHS,INDIVIDUALS,LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS & ALL THE SOLO RIDERS,THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT MADE A DONATION TO THE BANK ACCOUNT,I CANT EXPLAIN HOW THIS MAKES US FEEL.WE ARE TRUELY SORRY IF WE FORGOT SOMEBODY ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU. :angel:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 6 2010, 09:29 PM~17712927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 7 2010, 10:57 AM~17715809
> *more...money...more...money...homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JellyDD91_@Jun 7 2010, 12:04 PM~17716418
> *THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ME AND MY FAMILY ON SAT.WE REALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.
> LATIN KUSTOMS,LATIN CARTEL,MONUMENTS,PLAYERS PARADISE,H-TOWN MAJICOS,UNIQUE CREATIONS,ROLLERZ ONLY,PHAROAHS,INDIVIDUALS,LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS & ALL THE SOLO RIDERS,THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT MADE A DONATION TO THE BANK ACCOUNT,I CANT EXPLAIN HOW THIS MAKES US FEEL.WE ARE TRUELY SORRY IF WE FORGOT SOMEBODY ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU. :angel:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOS8TK4tN1A

CHUNTARO BOOTS :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htownmajicos_sammy_@Jun 6 2010, 06:20 PM~17710729
> *cool cool whats up with ana? lol
> *


*who annabel..mayne who da hell knowz.not my buisness she somewhere.butum BOSTON DID THERE THANG MAYNE i bet $50 on dat beech u know wut it is.*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 12:52 PM~17716863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*    ALL DAY! EVERYFUKIN DAY!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

new mex rollin thru


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 11:52 AM~17716863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 11:52 AM~17716863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


(((( THATS HOW WE ROLL ))))


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 7 2010, 01:02 PM~17718062
> *
> ((((((T H A T S    H O W    W E    R O L L)))))
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*ALL DAY!!!!! EVERY FUKING DAY!!!!!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 04:19 PM~17718731
> *ALL DAY!!!!! EVERY FUKING DAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :werd: :h5: 




















:naughty:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









*NORMAL DAY IN THE LIFE OF PAT :biggrin: *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:
Pats gon interracial


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2010, 05:18 PM~17719780
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



POOR PAT :naughty: :nosad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2010, 06:18 PM~17719780
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, Kustom 401K, NIX CUSTOMS, sic713



:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Once u go black.u never go nack huh pat...

***** showed up da shop the other day..sleeves rolled up tryin to show off his tats...

***** you gay


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 6 2010, 07:52 AM~17707922
> *she doin god bro. you need to roll by sometime
> *


thats good i bet she happy school is over  i will go by ur house this weekend if your not busy


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 6 2010, 05:58 PM~17710210
> *Lil somethin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2010, 07:05 PM~17720135
> *Once u go black.u never go nack huh pat...
> 
> ***** showed up da shop the other day..sleeves rolled up tryin to show off his tats...
> ...




 shut yo fruity ass up you seen them guns, they look gay to you? huh??

you bout to catch a cholo style beat down homie, ask hugo about dat black eye special i give out to mouthy ****** :ninja:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, bighpdavis, 53-64LatinKustom, tito_ls



DH in the casa :biggrin: 

que onda wey?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 11:52 AM~17716863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2010, 08:24 PM~17721519
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, bighpdavis, 53-64LatinKustom, tito_ls
> DH in the casa :biggrin:
> ...


 :ninja: :wave: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2010, 06:05 PM~17720135
> *Once u go black.u never go nack huh pat...
> 
> ***** showed up da shop the other day..sleeves rolled up tryin to show off his tats...
> ...


DARRRRKKKKNNNEEESSSS.... :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2010, 05:26 PM~17719836
> *i'm at a loss for words
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


DAM EL CASPER U GOT CAUGHT SLIPIN!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WASSUP FELLAS :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2010, 06:18 PM~17719780
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom+Jun 7 2010, 09:31 PM~17721633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW WHAT YOU CAN GET GRAND KING


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN GET.DID I HEAR PAT LIKED SAUSAGE????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 09:34 PM~17721684
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN GET.DID I HEAR PAT LIKED SAUSAGE????
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know who to choke with my dick first, you, darkness or hugito
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 09:34 PM~17721684
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN GET.DID I HEAR PAT LIKED SAUSAGE????
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2010, 08:36 PM~17721707
> *i dont know whos dick i wanna choke on first, you, darkness or hugito
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE THE ON THATS GONNA BE DOIN THE CHOKING.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jun 7 2010, 09:32 PM~17721647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 09:38 PM~17721728
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE THE ON THATS GONNA BE DOIN THE CHOKING.
> *



FOOL GOES CAMPING AND COMES BACK WITH JOKES :rant:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2010, 08:38 PM~17721738
> *:uh: friendly ass *****
> :scrutinize:
> *


Thats me Mr. Friendly


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2010, 08:40 PM~17721754
> *FOOL GOES CAMPING AND COMES BACK WITH JOKES  :rant:
> *


 :h5: BROKE BACK MTN... :wow: :wow:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

LOCKED AND LOADED IN THE HOUSE, TAKE COVER :worship: :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 09:40 PM~17721763
> *Thats me Mr. Friendly
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 7 2010, 08:43 PM~17721801
> *:h5: BROKE BACK MTN... :wow:  :wow:
> *


NAW THATS PAT AND HUGO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17721801
> *:h5: BROKE BACK MTN... :wow:  :wow:
> *



ha


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

BIG DDDD...HHHHHH....HOMIE!!!!!! :rant: :rant:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 09:44 PM~17721810
> *LOCKED AND LOADED IN THE HOUSE, TAKE COVER :worship:  :guns:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

BEER RUN... BE BACK :h5: :yessad: :yessad: :drama:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2010, 08:48 PM~17721880
> *:uh:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 7 2010, 09:48 PM~17721885
> *BEER RUN... BE BACK :h5:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :drama:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

reminds me.. for sale!! (illegal leopard sheets not included) 
springfield armory xd-9 comes with 2 16 round mags 1 32 round mag make offer.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2010, 09:52 PM~17721938
> *reminds me..  for sale!! (illegal leopard sheets not included)
> springfield armory xd-9  comes with 2 16 round mags 1 32 round mag    make offer.
> 
> ...



$5 and a date with the grand king (he may or may not put out on the first date, depends)

:dunno:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2010, 07:54 PM~17721956
> *$5 and a date with the grand king (he may or may not put out on the first date, depends)
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 7 2010, 09:54 PM~17721956
> *$5 and a date with the grand king (he may or may not put out on the first date, depends)
> 
> :dunno:
> *


i'll think about it


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 09:45 PM~17721833
> *NAW THATS PAT AND HUGO
> *


*THATS A BIG NEGATIVE HOMIE, IM NOT THE ONE FEEDING PAT SAUSAGE :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 09:34 PM~17721684
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN GET.DID I HEAR PAT LIKED SAUSAGE????
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS ***** HOLDING A QUART SIZE JAR OF KY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 10:33 PM~17722526
> *THIS ***** HOLDING A QUART SIZE JAR OF KY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


40oz it looks like


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2010, 06:18 PM~17719780
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2010, 10:33 PM~17722537
> *40oz  it looks like
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

*THATS FUCKED UP PAT! NO FUKIN RESPECT! THESE PEOPLE SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF THE HORRENDUS ACTS OF DEFIMATION TO YOUR CHARACTER!!*



























:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*OK BACK TO REAL TALK*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 10:27 PM~17722455
> *THATS FUCKED UP PAT! NO FUKIN RESPECT! THESE PEOPLE SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF THE HORRENDUS ACTS OF DEFIMATION TO YOUR CHARACTER!!
> :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :h5:
> *



who the fuck pulled your string?

somebody must have cus i didn't rattle my zipper yet your mouth is wide open homie  











you like nix sausage art huh?


:naughty: :naughty:



your ass must be bored at work, but you my homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 10:43 PM~17722650
> *OK BACK TO REAL TALK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

thats right all day everyday


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*



Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs@Jun 7 2010, 10:55 PM~17722762










thats right all day everyday


Click to expand...

ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 7 2010, 05:05 PM~17720135
> *Once u go black.u never go nack huh pat...
> 
> ***** showed up da shop the other day..sleeves rolled up tryin to show off his tats...
> ...


 :yessad: 

he does that to his work uniform.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 07:34 PM~17721684
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN GET.DID I HEAR PAT LIKED SAUSAGE????
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 7 2010, 09:19 AM~17716558
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOS8TK4tN1A
> 
> CHUNTARO BOOTS :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :barf:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 7 2010, 11:36 PM~17723253
> *:buttkick:  :barf:
> *


makes me want to visit pearland flea market, eat some elotes, walk past the shitty restrooms holding my nose and watching la raza tv people walk right by wearing those elf boots. :burn:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2010, 08:45 PM~17723354
> *makes me want to visit pearland flea market, eat some elotes, walk past the shitty restrooms holding my nose and watching la raza tv people walk right by wearing those elf boots.  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IN THAT CASE JUST GO TO ESCAPADE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2010, 11:45 PM~17723354
> *makes me want to visit pearland flea market, eat some elotes, walk past the shitty restrooms holding my nose and watching la raza tv  people walk right by wearing those elf boots.  :burn:
> *


elena rojas :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2010, 11:55 PM~17723470
> *elena rojas  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


i'd sleep face all in her shitter at night and listen to the lullaby's coming out her turd cutter. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 7 2010, 11:54 PM~17723465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IN THAT CASE JUST GO TO ESCAPADE!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey guey, you all left an oil trail down my street. gavachos thought that the oil spill in the gulf reached land. :uh: i had to go put shit on it to absorb it. :buttkick: pinche troka! lmao!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2010, 09:01 PM~17723547
> *hey guey, you all left an oil trail down my street.  gavachos thought that the oil spill in the gulf reached land.  :uh:  i had to go put shit on it to absorb it.  :buttkick:  pinche troka!  lmao!!!
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I FORGOT QUE NO ESTABAMOS EN EL BARRIO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 8 2010, 12:06 AM~17723599
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I FORGOT QUE NO ESTABAMOS EN EL BARRIO!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17722650
> *OK BACK TO REAL TALK
> 
> 
> ...


you know thats not even all the rides :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2010, 12:14 AM~17723699
> *you know thats not even all the rides  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


which one is yours john? you still got that blazer or a new project?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2010, 12:14 AM~17723699
> *you know thats not even all the rides  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*you dam right homie, fucking pick wont fit on my screen, I will have to get a super wide screen to fit em all :biggrin: *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2010, 11:20 PM~17723764
> *which one is yours john?  you still got that blazer or a new project?
> *


blazer has been gone new project in the works


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2010, 12:22 AM~17723784
> *blazer has been gone new project in the works
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2010, 12:22 AM~17723784
> *blazer has been gone new project in the works
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 11:21 PM~17723775
> *you dam right homie, fucking pick wont fit on my screen, I will have to get a super wide screen to fit em all :biggrin:
> *


yea but they are all going to be at a show near you now thats real talk


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 8 2010, 12:24 AM~17723814
> *yea but they are all going to be at a show near you now thats real talk
> *


*MY ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 7 2010, 09:52 PM~17721938
> *reminds me..  for sale!! (illegal leopard sheets not included)
> springfield armory xd-9  comes with 2 16 round mags 1 32 round mag    make offer.
> 
> ...


sold


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 8 2010, 07:03 AM~17725283
> *:uh:
> *


i'll call you after i drop a mean shit.... brb....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 8 2010, 12:27 AM~17723851
> *MY ***** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 8 2010, 06:22 AM~17725340
> *i'll call you after i drop a mean shit.... brb....
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:   


> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 08:43 PM~17722650
> *OK BACK TO REAL TALK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 02:50 PM~17728572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice job guey!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 11:21 PM~17723775
> *you dam right homie, fucking pick wont fit on my screen, I will have to get a super wide screen to fit em all :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

1st place at the show....the 1st place at the hop :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever+Jun 8 2010, 12:22 AM~17723784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 




:h5:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

need to have some posters made wey


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cleanin up shop..gotta do wat you gotta do..I don't give a fucc


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 06:11 PM~17730366
> *
> 
> 
> ...



throwin out your dildo collection huh


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JellyDD91_@Jun 7 2010, 11:04 AM~17716418
> *THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ME AND MY FAMILY ON SAT.WE REALLY APPRECIATE THE LOVE THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS.
> LATIN KUSTOMS,LATIN CARTEL,MONUMENTS,PLAYERS PARADISE,H-TOWN MAJICOS,UNIQUE CREATIONS,ROLLERZ ONLY,PHAROAHS,INDIVIDUALS,LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS & ALL THE SOLO RIDERS,THANK YOU TO EVERYONE THAT MADE A DONATION TO THE BANK ACCOUNT,I CANT EXPLAIN HOW THIS MAKES US FEEL.WE ARE TRUELY SORRY IF WE FORGOT SOMEBODY ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU. :angel:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 8 2010, 05:46 PM~17730177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OF YOUR SAUSAGE PICS OR THE CARS :dunno: :dunno: :wave: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 8 2010, 07:42 PM~17731151
> *OF YOUR SAUSAGE PICS OR THE CARS :dunno:  :dunno:  :wave:
> *



you fiddin ta get broke down like a travelin circus homie :buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 8 2010, 06:42 PM~17730622
> *throwin out your dildo collection huh
> *


probably full of watermelon peels 

:rimshot:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i rep+Jun 8 2010, 10:31 AM~17726299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 8 2010, 08:32 PM~17731605
> *:0
> *


front end swap?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 8 2010, 04:42 PM~17730622
> *throwin out your dildo collection huh
> *


Ass rubbers I used on you.. and a couple of 63 rag parts luis left behind...lmao


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 09:42 PM~17732264
> *Ass rubbers I used on you.. and a couple of 63 rag parts luis left behind...lmao
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 09:42 PM~17732264
> *Ass rubbers I used on you.. and a couple of 63 rag parts luis left behind...lmao
> *



:angry:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 7 2010, 10:31 PM~17723188
> *
> 
> ONE STEP  READY
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 8 2010, 08:35 PM~17732187
> *
> 
> THE FRAME IS DONE  NEXT STEP MOLDING FRONT AND BACK SUSPENSION AND LOCK UP     :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

wuz good Big_Money ready to hit up hotties this weekend?we'll be touching down in the H friday mornin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2010, 08:17 PM~17732701
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jun 8 2010, 08:22 PM~17732748
> *wuz good Big_Money ready to hit up hotties this weekend?we'll be touching down in the H friday mornin :biggrin:
> *


i'm gonna tell brandy guey. :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 02:50 PM~17728572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jun 9 2010, 10:05 AM~17735870
> *i'm gonna tell brandy guey. :0
> *


whos that bitch :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2010, 09:55 AM~17737230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2010, 11:55 AM~17737230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I HAD TO DO ALL KINDS OF PHOTO SHOP EDITING TO GET YOUR FACE TO SHOW UP DARKNESS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 9 2010, 10:07 AM~17737321
> *I HAD TO DO ALL KINDS OF PHOTO SHOP EDITING TO GET YOUR FACE TO SHOW UP DARKNESS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol..black is beautifull


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2010, 09:55 AM~17737230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 9 2010, 11:59 AM~17737270
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 9 2010, 11:55 AM~17737230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 9 2010, 11:55 AM~17737230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, CHOCHI (LOCOS)

que dise ese chochi!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 6 2010, 05:25 PM~17710767
> *ha dejalo vic ese vato no trai nada!!! es puro pajaro nalgon :biggrin: pero si quiere brincar aqui tengo el caddy en mi shop
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 9 2010, 09:43 PM~17744467
> *hoppers4life, CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> 
> que dise ese chochi!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: nada


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 10 2010, 12:14 AM~17745558
> *THIS BITCH IS BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 10 2010, 12:01 AM~17745422
> *DAY 2  THE  WORK IN  RIENFORCE  A ARMAS  CADI AND G BODY FOR STOCK READY  FOR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Smile, on more day that we're still breathing! :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jun 9 2010, 09:46 AM~17737165
> *whos that bitch  :happysad:
> *


u said it not me.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jun 10 2010, 11:03 AM~17748177
> *Smile, on more day that we're still breathing!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

BIG DDD...HHHH...HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

NO TURNIN BACK


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

OLD SCHOOL TWIST


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HrDXmSa7kY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 8 2010, 09:17 PM~17732701
> *
> *


*k pasa bro.. como te trata la vida ....man its fukin hot up in the west texas ........*


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 11 2010, 09:48 AM~17758723
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HrDXmSa7kY
> *


NICE RIDE ACE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Does anyone have a number to an agent for Haggerty insurance? Prefer close to the southeast side of town. Currently got grundy but they have quite a few restrictions.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 8 2010, 12:50 PM~17728572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jun 11 2010, 10:14 AM~17759374
> *NICE RIDE ACE
> *


 a fool are u going to suck him up 2?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Jun 11 2010, 09:59 AM~17759253
> *k pasa bro.. como te trata la vida ....man its fukin hot up in the west texas ........
> *


wut up homie, it is the same here, hot as hell, and on top of that humid  :biggrin: ,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ($El chamuko$)_@Jun 11 2010, 09:59 AM~17759253
> *k pasa bro.. como te trata la vida ....man its fukin hot up in the west texas ........
> *


did u find ur purple croc :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

got this crazy birds making all kind of wistle, makes u think someone outside :uh:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Slick, Pre Show party at the stripclub... :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody wana buy a ball joint installer for those press in balljoints??? Press in bushings??? Brand new otc ball joint installer kit 70bux pm me or tex me 8324340444.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *HMART1970*, chore1977


my *****


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 11 2010, 07:17 PM~17762854
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, chore1977
> my *****
> *


*MY ***** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HMART1970, Tha Barber, Gallo, Big-Tymer

*QUE ONDA JOEY :biggrin: *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 7 2010, 02:19 PM~17718731
> *ALL DAY!!!!! EVERY FUKING DAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



That's a bada$$ line up...Much respect..Ya'll doing it big down there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 11 2010, 10:37 PM~17764335
> *That's a bada$$ line up...Much respect..Ya'll doing it big down there.. :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS HOMIE.....YOU ITCHING TO GET YOUR 60 YET :biggrin: *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 11 2010, 10:45 PM~17764386
> ***62 Hard top**
> **62 SS RAG**
> *


stop holding out. post pics


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2010, 10:47 PM~17764399
> *stop holding out. post pics
> *


*YOU CAN SEE SOME PICS WHEN ITS DONE......BUT THEN YOU CAN TAKE YOUR OWN LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 11 2010, 10:57 PM~17764450
> *YOU CAN SEE SOME PICS WHEN ITS DONE......BUT THEN YOU CAN TAKE YOUR OWN LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why does eveyone think im 713lowriderboy?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2010, 11:02 PM~17764487
> *why does eveyone think im 713lowriderboy?
> *


*JUST MESSING WIT YOU LIL HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2010, 11:02 PM~17764487
> *why does eveyone think im 713lowriderboy?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 11 2010, 11:17 PM~17764582
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htownmajicos_sammy_@Jun 11 2010, 01:58 PM~17760718
> *a fool are u going to suck him up 2?
> *


THIS FOOL
WHERE U AT 
YOU STILL IN DA H 
OR YOU BOUNCED


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

For my H town homies fredo and Kenny ! 
Yummy !!!!


----------



## arredondo (Feb 21, 2010)

> Pics from June 06 "OLDIES 4 LIFE"!!!!!!


----------



## arredondo (Feb 21, 2010)

FOR ALL THE LOWRIDERS , COME CHECK OUT OLDIES CAR CLUB @ PRINCESS DINNER ON FUQUA N 45.... SATURDAY 7PM 6/12/2010 SEE YA OUT THERE HOMIES!!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arredondo_@Jun 12 2010, 02:56 AM~17765850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FIRME FLIKAS HOMIE   *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 11 2010, 11:14 AM~17759378
> *Does anyone have a number to an agent for Haggerty insurance?  Prefer close to the southeast side of town.  Currently got grundy but they have quite a few restrictions.
> *


Tom at Haggerty

18009224050 ext 8752


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 12 2010, 12:29 AM~17765747
> *For my H town homies fredo and Kenny !
> Yummy !!!!
> 
> ...


i could go for about 6 right now. since im home and restroom is down the hall :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

my new front suspencion powder coated for my 64  waitin for more parts


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> > Pics from June 06 "OLDIES 4 LIFE"!!!!!!
> 
> 
> nice rides


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> > Pics from June 06 "OLDIES 4 LIFE"!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hhhuuuhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! already


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 11 2010, 08:49 PM~17763560
> *MY ***** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: man!!!!!! now thats a tight ass line up 4real


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 12 2010, 08:51 AM~17766608
> *my new front suspencion  powder coated for my 64   waitin for more parts
> 
> 
> ...


 did u get your spokewires yet?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jun 12 2010, 08:42 AM~17766811
> *did u get your spokewires yet?
> *


Yeah im waitin 4 em 22" swangers


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 12 2010, 11:13 AM~17766947
> *Yeah im waitin 4 em 22" swangers
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## htownmajicos_sammy (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jun 11 2010, 11:22 PM~17765440
> *THIS FOOL
> WHERE U AT
> YOU STILL IN DA H
> ...


 na man i came back. have to get paid.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 12 2010, 11:13 AM~17766947
> *Yeah im waitin 4 em 22" swangers
> *


:run:


http://www.divshare.com/download/11543316-2a8


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 12 2010, 11:13 AM~17766947
> *Yeah im waitin 4 em 22" swangers
> *


just dont swang em into a trailer


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 12 2010, 09:56 AM~17767220
> *just dont swang em into a trailer
> *


Lol don't get on my way :biggrin:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 12 2010, 11:03 AM~17767253
> *Lol don't get on my way :biggrin:
> *


waaawaah 
ha thats out of line


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

swich happy ****** on diz bitch at sec47 is da shit and da caddy back 3 on da freeway :cheesy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 12 2010, 10:40 AM~17766806
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: man!!!!!! now thats a tight ass line up 4real
> *


\ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 12 2010, 12:57 PM~17768218
> *
> *


SPELL CHECK!!!! Onur sig....its denied.....not DENIDE. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 12 2010, 01:13 PM~17768333
> *SPELL CHECK!!!! Onur sig....its denied.....not DENIDE. :uh:
> *


hi


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:420:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Jun 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17668299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs,* sic713*


i need to holla at you bout somethin niggarachi

NO WAY, NO HOW, NOT EVER, EVER, EVER, EVER **** *****


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 12 2010, 09:47 PM~17770489
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, sic713
> i need to holla at you bout somethin niggarachi
> ...


*
WATCH OUT DARKNESS! YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW WHAT HE WANTS TO HOLLA AT YOU BOUT.......REAL TALK! :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 12 2010, 09:47 PM~17770489
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, sic713
> i need to holla at you bout somethin niggarachi*



*SOMETHING ABOUT YOU POSING LIKE THIS?      :dunno: 


AND PAT CAN BE LIKE THIS :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

***** YOU GAY! SEE THATS THE SHIT I'M TALKIN ABOUT, AIN'T NOBODY ELSE EVEN GOTTA BE IN THIS HOE AND YOU IN HERE ACTIN LIKE RICHARD SIMMONS :angry:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 12 2010, 11:53 PM~17771366
> *WTF MAYNE? :dunno: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 12 2010, 11:57 PM~17771388
> *WHO WANTS TO PLAY HIDE THE SAUSAGE WITH ME ITS MY FAVORITE GAME AND AFTER I FIND IT I STROKE IT SUCK IT AND EAT IT :dunno:
> *



not cool


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 12 2010, 11:58 PM~17771394
> *not cool
> *


*OK HOMIE YOU READY FOR SUM PICS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 12 2010, 11:59 PM~17771403
> *OK HOMIE YOU READY FOR SUM PICS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



those pics of you sniffin marios chones?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 13 2010, 12:01 AM~17771415
> *those pics of me sniffin marios chones?
> *


*WHY DRAG HIM IN....WTF MAN*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 13 2010, 12:02 AM~17771424
> *WHY DRAG HIM IN....WTF MAN
> *



cus you like a threesome :dunno:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHAT UP 

I KNOW YOUR 602-814-4179


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 12 2010, 07:47 PM~17770489
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, sic713
> i need to holla at you bout somethin niggarachi
> ...


mayne pat said niggarachi...u black bastard i still owe u that water water....


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 13 2010, 01:28 AM~17771925
> *mayne pat said niggarachi...u black bastard i still owe u that water water....
> *


*NIGGARACHI.....MAYNE*


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wut


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Jun 13 2010, 01:28 AM~17771925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hugorachi? or bitchslapyoassacrachi :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 13 2010, 12:18 PM~17774308
> *mista acecream man, moscarachi
> hugorachi?  or bitchslapyoassacrachi :biggrin:
> *


Homorachi


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2010, 02:08 PM~17774533
> *Homorachi
> *



tomarachi :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Wtf..u assholes ain't got nothin better to do..homorachi was funny.. but tomarachi was funnier...tesarachi


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 13 2010, 06:13 PM~17775678
> *Wtf..u assholes ain't got nothin better to do..homorachi was funny.. but tomarachi was funnier...tesarachi
> *


*HOW BOUT TESTAROSARACHI? :dunno: *


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2010, 01:08 PM~17774533
> *Homorachi
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 13 2010, 11:28 PM~17778199
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 13 2010, 11:28 PM~17778832
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 14 2010, 12:56 AM~17779028
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2010, 08:57 AM~17781379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 14 2010, 09:57 AM~17781379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

for sale: 7 inch panasonic double din touchscreen dvd player, also 22 inch chrome u2 rims with tires (95%) thread left...make offers.. rims are on LA magnum and so is the radio.. pm me any offers if u dont have my number.. more pics on request


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 12 2010, 10:07 PM~17771453
> *:wow:
> *











:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got someone needing AC repair on a 99 silverado... i know someone in the south but homeboy that needs the work is up in the north..

quoted him like 5-6 bills for a compressor leak?

anyone interested in doing something?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 14 2010, 05:18 PM~17785614
> *got someone needing AC repair on a 99 silverado... i know someone in the south but homeboy that needs the work is up in the north..
> 
> quoted him like 5-6 bills for a compressor leak?
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 14 2010, 05:18 PM~17785614
> *got someone needing AC repair on a 99 silverado... i know someone in the south but homeboy that needs the work is up in the north..
> 
> quoted him like 5-6 bills for a compressor leak?
> ...


ragalac and streetshow :cheesy:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 14 2010, 05:40 PM~17785798
> *ragalac and streetshow  :cheesy:
> *











YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2010, 05:59 PM~17785969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea like when u was workin on that benz...lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 14 2010, 06:02 PM~17785991
> *yea like when u was workin on that benz...lol.. :biggrin:
> *


3K JOB DONE IN THE PARKING LOT :biggrin: :biggrin: TRANSFER CASE SWAP :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2010, 06:23 PM~17786211
> *3K JOB DONE IN THE PARKING LOT  :biggrin:  :biggrin: TRANSFER CASE SWAP  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 14 2010, 07:01 PM~17786709
> *:wow:
> *


*ITS OFFICIAL ""EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS BUSTING OUT AT LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW 2010 '''' SE YA IN THE HOP PIT *

u gonna bring that lead sled to town???? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 14 2010, 07:04 PM~17786731
> *ITS OFFICIAL ""EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS BUSTING OUT AT LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW 2010 '''' SE YA IN THE HOP PIT
> 
> u gonna bring that lead sled to town????  :biggrin:
> *


nah my 87 cutty that one stayed in az :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2010, 07:08 PM~17786772
> *nah  my 87 cutty that one stayed in az  :happysad:
> *


green lincoln?? :happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 14 2010, 07:10 PM~17786777
> *green lincoln??  :happysad:
> *


yep that one stayed in AZ sold it there flipped with out even seeing in person :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2010, 07:15 PM~17786831
> *yep that one stayed in AZ sold it there flipped with out even seeing in person  :biggrin:
> *


so what u gonna take to magnificos??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 14 2010, 07:16 PM~17786838
> *so what u gonna take to magnificos??
> 
> *


 hno: hno: :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2010, 07:23 PM~17786902
> *hno:  hno:  :angel:
> *


 :uh: :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Jun 14 2010, 06:22 PM~17785646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 14 2010, 07:34 PM~17787029
> *
> *


got some trailing arms back from efrain, engravin rookie, but will be ok for a street car i hope :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 09:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 08:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look good!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jun 14 2010, 07:57 PM~17787318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 07:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm wey those look good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 09:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Engraving looks good vic


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 07:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Man I need some of those for the Lac.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 09:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Jun 14 2010, 08:09 PM~17787474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lac looks good as it is already


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 08:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAY GUEY ESTAN CHINGONES YA NO VAS A BRINCAR EL CARRO O QUE QUIERES SER EL ROSTER DE HOUSTOWN.

EN QUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CREO VA A SER EL PRIMER HOPPER CON BRAZOS ENGRABADOS EN HTOWN BUEN TRABAJO HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 14 2010, 05:59 PM~17785969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u must be one strong mo fo didnt even use a jack. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jun 14 2010, 08:46 PM~17787961
> *u must be one strong mo fo didnt even use a jack. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no bullshit he had a mercedes benz tore down in a apartment parking lot...lol.. :cheesy:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 08:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 te aventastes!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 14 2010, 08:50 PM~17787205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


salio chido

telling you after the chromes done on it it takes care of everything...empieza a cobrar...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 14 2010, 11:00 PM~17788172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN UP IN TEMPLE HOMIE :biggrin: *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Shit..I been wanting my shotgun air cleaner engraved..vic you up for it..
That bitch would look mean engraved and re polished


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jun 14 2010, 06:53 PM~17787256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE DICE ESE MAGIC!! EN CUALQUIR MOMENTO LE ECHO UNA VUELTA POR SU RUMBO...


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 07:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

En la madre


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 14 2010, 11:00 PM~17788172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 09:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good compa, will match your chingo bling botas :cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 14 2010, 09:36 PM~17788851
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN UP IN TEMPLE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 09:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyuuuuummmmm those r nice ..........i smell a side hustle........getcha money my *****


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 07:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ASUMECHA ..NO MAMES GUEY.. THEY LOOK REAL GOOD HOMIE.. DID U ENGRAVE ANYTHING ELSE???


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 14 2010, 07:57 PM~17787318
> *:wow:
> *


OYE GUEY.. DONDE ESTA EL JUGO???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 08:35 AM~17791327
> *daaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyuuuuummmmm those r nice ..........i smell a side hustle........getcha money my *****
> *


happy birthday shorties! :biggrin:  


23 members are celebrating their birthday today
mr.pimpdaddy(23), HaRRieRePnCF(21), Fahad_600(27), Bigboichevy(27), 2good(25), 86cutt(22), 12Gage(23), cassandra(23), upncomin6(21), YellowDiablo(24), RAGALAC(24), Juan de la kalle(35), Jimmy C(53), Juan_559(16), gamblers61(33), 73impala(20), MoreBounce 805(33)


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thankx homie


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 07:18 AM~17791597
> *thankx homie
> *



:wave:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*DAMN WHERE'S THE PARTY AT!!??*


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

So whats next? :drama:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2010, 07:07 AM~17791508
> *happy birthday shorties!  :biggrin:
> 23 members are celebrating their birthday today
> mr.pimpdaddy(23), HaRRieRePnCF(21), Fahad_600(27), Bigboichevy(27), 2good(25), 86cutt(22), 12Gage(23), cassandra(23), upncomin6(21), YellowDiablo(24), RAGALAC(24), Juan de la kalle(35), Jimmy C(53), Juan_559(16), gamblers61(33), 73impala(20), MoreBounce 805(33)
> *


Thnk ya old man.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 15 2010, 08:12 AM~17791900
> *DAMN WHERE'S THE PARTY AT!!??
> *


in your mouth... and everyones invited


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 14 2010, 07:53 PM~17787256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 15 2010, 09:18 AM~17791597
> *thankx homie
> *


*HAPPY B-DAY DAWG :biggrin: *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 09:41 AM~17792519
> *in your mouth... and everyones invited
> *


gottem...took somebody long enuff :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 15 2010, 11:00 AM~17793115
> *gottem...took somebody long enuff  :0  :0
> *


fuck it. set himself up for it..im bored.. so i aint got shit else better to do


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 11:41 AM~17792519
> *in your mouth... and everyones Cumming
> *


Fixt


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jun 15 2010, 09:40 AM~17791358
> *ASUMECHA ..NO MAMES GUEY.. THEY LOOK REAL GOOD HOMIE.. DID U ENGRAVE ANYTHING ELSE???
> *


lla mamasela! :uh: 




























nambre guey vamonos al escapade! :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jun 15 2010, 08:42 AM~17791369
> *OYE GUEY.. DONDE ESTA EL JUGO???
> *


:dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2010, 08:07 AM~17791508
> *happy birthday shorties!  :biggrin:
> 23 members are celebrating their birthday today
> mr.pimpdaddy(23), HaRRieRePnCF(21), Fahad_600(27), Bigboichevy(27), 2good(25), 86cutt(22), 12Gage(23), cassandra(23), upncomin6(21), YellowDiablo(24), RAGALAC(24), Juan de la kalle(35), Jimmy C(53), Juan_559(16), gamblers61(33), 73impala(20), MoreBounce 805(33)
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE'S!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 02:38 PM~17795093
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: close to perfect lines now... :wow: probably won't be able to afford a sic paint and striping when I get ready to paint the ride.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 02:38 PM~17795093
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jun 15 2010, 02:55 PM~17795212
> *:wow: close to perfect lines now... :wow:  probably won't be able to afford a sic paint and striping when I get ready to paint the ride.
> *


they still are crooked..just not as bad...i can find a crooked line on ever panel of my car...thanks sic!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by downforce+Jun 15 2010, 02:55 PM~17795212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hah.. u welcome.. cuz ur blac ass was breathin down my neck the whole time..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2004, 03:25 PM~2349019
> *that shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

wonder whos that is :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 03:24 PM~17795485
> *thanks.. just takes a lil time..
> but my prices wont get outrageous..
> im da reccession painter...
> ...


bcuz u wanted to eat pizza and play with that run down ass ipod..u didnt start working until i started talking to ur girl..lol..if i didnt stand over u we would still be waiting for u to finish.. lazy bish!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

well,spencer hwy from 45 south to la porte 146 hwy is da place on sundays. da low-low are out


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2010, 09:07 AM~17791508
> *happy birthday shorties!  :biggrin:
> 23 members are celebrating their birthday today
> mr.pimpdaddy(23), HaRRieRePnCF(21), Fahad_600(27), Bigboichevy(27), 2good(25), 86cutt(22), 12Gage(23), cassandra(23), upncomin6(21), YellowDiablo(24), RAGALAC(24), Juan de la kalle(35), Jimmy C(53), Juan_559(16), gamblers61(33), 73impala(20), MoreBounce 805(33)
> *


x2


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 15 2010, 07:07 AM~17791508
> *happy birthday shorties!  :biggrin:
> 23 members are celebrating their birthday today
> mr.pimpdaddy(23), HaRRieRePnCF(21), Fahad_600(27), Bigboichevy(27), 2good(25), 86cutt(22), 12Gage(23), cassandra(23), upncomin6(21), YellowDiablo(24), RAGALAC(24), Juan de la kalle(35), Jimmy C(53), Juan_559(16), gamblers61(33), 73impala(20), MoreBounce 805(33)
> *


peewee chavalas


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU STEPPING YOUR GAME UP DARKNESS! :thumbsup: *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 15 2010, 04:34 PM~17796189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awready!
gotta shut a few mouths


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 05:43 PM~17796855
> *lol.. gotta give shorty some quality time.. and bitch u ate more pizza than me.. ol muchies havin ass *****
> 
> *


 :420: :x:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> HAY GUEY ESTAN CHINGONES YA NO VAS A BRINCAR EL CARRO O QUE QUIERES SER EL ROSTER DE HOUSTOWN.
> 
> EN QUE TRABAJA EL MUCHACHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CREO VA A SER EL PRIMER HOPPER CON BRAZOS ENGRABADOS EN HTOWN BUEN TRABAJO HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


que onda homie, gracias aqui nomas tratando de aserle unos garavatos a la suspension, todo sea por el lowrider movement



> :0 te aventastes!


gracias homie, 



> salio chido
> 
> telling you after the chromes done on it it takes care of everything...empieza a cobrar...


gracias homie, y por los tips too



> Shit..I been wanting my shotgun air cleaner engraved..vic you up for it..
> That bitch would look mean engraved and re polished


im up for it homie, u know it



> EL MIL USOS!!! :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 



> :wow:
> 
> En la madre


thanks carnal



> looks good compa, will match your chingo bling botas :cheesy:


lmao, thanks way, definetly


> daaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyuuuuummmmm those r nice ..........i smell a side hustle........getcha money my *****


thanks big homie, HAPPY BDAY HOMIE



> ASUMECHA ..NO MAMES GUEY.. THEY LOOK REAL GOOD HOMIE.. DID U ENGRAVE ANYTHING ELSE???


thanks way, working on the a arms



> :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks homie, soon i will join the streets riders



> lla mamasela! :uh:
> nambre guey vamonos al escapade! :cheesy:


lmao


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 02:38 PM~17795093
> *hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: i can imaging with clear :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 _DAMN,U THRU DOWN HOMMIE!!! _:thumbsup: _LOOKIN GOOD..._


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2010, 06:53 PM~17796933
> *:wow:  :wow: i can imaging with clear :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :boink:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jun 15 2010, 10:34 AM~17792074
> *So whats next? :drama:
> *


you know whats next


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 04:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 03:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNNNN ***** KILLIN IT CANT WAIT TIL I GET MY SHIT OUT THERE TO GET DONE :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: KUSTOMS DEEP IN THIS BISH :biggrin: [/b]


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 15 2010, 04:38 PM~17795093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :0 looks real good Darkness :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 04:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn bro. Lookin real nice*       :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

might swing through today or tomorrow


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 03:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Well exscuse the hell out of me ! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

looking for a pair of 12 or 14 inch cylinders.let me know thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jun 16 2010, 09:54 AM~17803563
> *looking for a pair of  12 or 14 inch cylinders.let me know thanks
> *


i got some 12s :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

considering selling my car hauler 18ft all steel with 8000# winch and spare tire rack, hit me up if intersested. has about 10k miles on it , bought it a year ago, LED lights.










this is the only pic i have of it right now


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1995 Silverado
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546968


1979 Malibu Wagon
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1794896165.html


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Lil Dj
 My 10yr old Working on his 1st low rider bike
on his own


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Lil Cruise We Put Together In The DFW Area *


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

WATS UP BRO.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jun 16 2010, 09:54 AM~17803563
> *looking for a pair of  12 or 14 inch cylinders.let me know thanks
> *


Southside got em.. 130
Cce super strokers.the strong ones


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

WE GOT A CAR SHOW THIS SATURDAY 2104 UNDERWOOD,LA PORTE, TEXAS 77571 CONTACT THOMAS 832-893-3860


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

CAN'T FIND U ON FB :angry:


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

HLP DA KIDS OF NEW LIFE CHURCH GO TO BIBLE CAMP. CAR SHOW THIS SATURDAY JUNE 19,2010 2104 UNDERWOOD,LA PORTE,TEXAS SET-UP 8-12PM. ENTRY FEE 20USD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 16 2010, 03:06 PM~17805233
> *HLP DA KIDS OF NEW LIFE CHURCH GO TO BIBLE CAMP. CAR SHOW THIS SATURDAY JUNE 19,2010 2104 UNDERWOOD,LA PORTE,TEXAS SET-UP 8-12PM. ENTRY FEE 20USD
> *


I won't make it out there Sat, Borjas. Got fuel line issues.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 16 2010, 02:57 PM~17805142
> *CAN'T FIND U ON FB :angry:
> *


http://www.facebook.com/djlatin


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

SPENCER HWY,FROM 45 SOUTH TO 146 LA PORTE. IT TAKES YOU THROUGH 4 TOWNS SOUTHHOUSTON,PASADENA,DEER PARK,LA PORTE


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

SPENCER HWY


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 16 2010, 04:04 PM~17805811
> *SPENCER HWY
> *


you smoking that weed again?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 14 2010, 03:11 PM~17784502
> *for sale: 7 inch panasonic double din touchscreen dvd player, also 22 inch chrome u2 rims with tires (95%) thread left...make offers.. rims are on LA magnum and so is the radio.. pm me any offers if u dont have my number.. more pics on request
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 16 2010, 06:08 PM~17808220
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: and one more for the skeetwood :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 16 2010, 03:34 PM~17805493
> *SPENCER HWY,FROM 45 SOUTH TO 146 LA PORTE. IT TAKES YOU THROUGH 4 TOWNS SOUTHHOUSTON,PASADENA,DEER PARK,LA PORTE
> *


X2 oldies is down to get together & kustoms said their down too. Let's make somethin happen. Do somethin on our side instead of always goin to the north


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2010, 05:38 PM~17806732
> *
> *


 :uh: where u been fool?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 16 2010, 06:15 PM~17808298
> *:uh:  where u been fool?
> *


u seen where i live.. thats where i been...lol.. waiting for this hot ass summer to be over.. :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 16 2010, 06:17 PM~17808322
> *
> *


u still "yelling" for certified ??? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 06:29 PM~17808445
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2010, 08:30 PM~17808448
> *:uh:
> *


:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 06:31 PM~17808463
> *:wave:
> *


what up midget?? hows the rusty rag ??? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2010, 08:31 PM~17808469
> *what up midget?? hows the rusty rag ??? :biggrin:
> *


getting more rust good thing the floors are fucked so water cant accumulate


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546758


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 06:33 PM~17808485
> *getting more rust good thing the floors are fucked so what cant accumulate
> *


hahaha..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2010, 08:35 PM~17808505
> *hahaha..
> *


when you busting out yo bucket? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 06:42 PM~17808599
> *when you busting out yo bucket?  :cheesy:
> *


soon :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 07:33 PM~17808492
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546758
> *


Jay is cool peeps. seems like a Houston magazine on a come up ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 16 2010, 08:43 PM~17808610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 06:45 PM~17808641
> *:run:
> 
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 16 2010, 08:43 PM~17808612
> *Jay is cool peeps. seems like a Houston magazine on a come up ...
> *


he should do some articles on shops.. ill like to read that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 16 2010, 09:50 PM~17809275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2010, 06:10 PM~17808244
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: and one more for the skeetwood  :uh:
> *


:ugh: :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 16 2010, 08:35 PM~17809684
> *:ugh: :tears:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 16 2010, 08:35 PM~17809684
> *:ugh: :tears:
> *


buy my tv/dvd player for the skeetwood...make a offer its got to go!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 16 2010, 07:48 PM~17808678
> *he should do some articles on shops.. ill like to read that
> *


ill mention it to him...or he will see this topic..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2010, 08:37 PM~17809718
> *buy my tv/dvd player for the skeetwood...make a offer its got to go!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Box of pop rocks and some freon for whenever ur ac leaks again .


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 16 2010, 08:45 PM~17809808
> *Box of pop rocks and some freon for whenever ur ac leaks again .
> *


gettin rid of that car... :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 16 2010, 08:13 PM~17808284
> *X2 oldies is down to get together & kustoms said their down too. Let's make somethin happen. Do somethin on our side instead of always goin to the north
> *


*DAMM STRAIGHT WE DOWN TO RIDE :biggrin: DAY CRUISE OR NIGHT?  *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 16 2010, 08:46 PM~17809827
> *gettin rid of that car... :biggrin:
> *


:|


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 16 2010, 08:59 PM~17809983
> *:|
> *


 :happysad: or maybe not


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546945

LONESTAR THIS IS ALL YOU HOMIE!!!!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 16 2010, 10:57 PM~17809966
> *DAMM STRAIGHT WE DOWN TO RIDE :biggrin: DAY CRUISE OR NIGHT?
> *


:dunno: saturday evening? I'll be off work & ready to roll by 7pm. Lmk & I'll get a roll call on my boyz & c who's down.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 16 2010, 11:38 PM~17811170
> *:dunno: saturday evening? I'll be off work & ready to roll by 7pm. Lmk & I'll get a roll call on my boyz & c who's down.
> *


No can do homie. Our meeting is this Saturday night.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2010, 01:06 AM~17811454
> *No can do homie. Our meeting is this Saturday night.
> *


H-bombs havin a picnic at bear creek park sunday, yall rollin? We gona roll out for a lil bit. If not, maybe sunday night? I'm down whenever I'm not workin homie. U got the # just hit me up when u wanna roll


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 17 2010, 01:18 AM~17811556
> *H-bombs havin a picnic at bear creek park sunday, yall rollin? We gona roll out for a lil bit. If not, maybe sunday night? I'm down whenever I'm not workin homie. U got the # just hit me up when u wanna roll
> *


You going to be home tonight?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 16 2010, 10:57 PM~17809966
> *DAMM STRAIGHT WE DOWN TO RIDE :biggrin: DAY CRUISE OR NIGHT?
> *


It would be nice to have a cruise spot closer to home. It takes me almost an hour to get to westheimer. Underwood and spencer is right around the corner from me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 17 2010, 08:48 AM~17813192
> *It would be nice to have a cruise spot closer to home. It takes me almost an hour to get to westheimer. Underwood and spencer is right around the corner from me.
> *


x2 and my 216 is not made for today's highway speeds.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2010, 08:36 AM~17813113
> *You going to be home tonight?
> *


no. I go in at 2 today & tomorrow


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 03:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN YO...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 17 2010, 08:48 AM~17813192
> *It would be nice to have a cruise spot closer to home. It takes me almost an hour to get to westheimer. Underwood and spencer is right around the corner from me.
> *


Let's make it happen. We just have to hit the street. The more we roll, the more rides will come out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 17 2010, 09:59 AM~17813670
> *no. I go in at 2 today & tomorrow
> *


alright man, hit you up this weekend.


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 15 2010, 06:26 PM~17795505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1795777748.html 
:wow: someone has to jumpon this asap . This shit wont last.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jun 17 2010, 01:19 PM~17816513
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1795777748.html
> :wow: someone has to jumpon this asap . This shit wont last.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 17 2010, 01:23 PM~17816552
> *:wow:
> *


quick someone loan me money.


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

WELL, ITS OUR SIDE OF TOWN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jun 17 2010, 03:19 PM~17816513
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1795777748.html
> :wow: someone has to jumpon this asap . This shit wont last.
> *


damn i got the $ but no room at home :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2010, 01:56 PM~17816925
> *damn i got the $ but no room at home  :biggrin:
> *


bawla


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jun 17 2010, 01:19 PM~17816513
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1795777748.html
> :wow: someone has to jumpon this asap . This shit wont last.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 17 2010, 04:02 PM~17816986
> *bawla
> *


wife is already pissed. no room in the driveway or outback on the side of the house.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jun 16 2010, 09:54 AM~17803563
> *looking for a pair of  12 or 14 inch cylinders.let me know thanks
> *


pm sent


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jun 17 2010, 01:29 PM~17816606
> *quick someone loan me money.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jun 16 2010, 10:18 PM~17810931
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=546945
> 
> LONESTAR THIS IS ALL YOU HOMIE!!!!
> *


got a set getting redone already  :biggrin:

that is still a steal of a price, consider those wheels and parts arent made anymore and u rarely find complete set


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 16 2010, 11:11 AM~17804242
> *considering selling my car hauler 18ft all steel with 8000# winch and spare tire rack, hit me up if intersested.  has about 10k miles on it , bought it a year ago, LED lights.
> 
> 
> ...


will consider money plus hydraulic setup to supplement. but setup must be NEW in box and complete.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKING FOR A 63 IMPALA SS CONSOLE


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW OF OR SELLING A 62 IMPALA RAG???...CASH MONEY OR TRADES IS FINE, I'M JUST LOOKING FOR SOME RAGS.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 17 2010, 08:48 AM~17813192
> *It would be nice to have a cruise spot closer to home. It takes me almost an hour to get to westheimer. Underwood and spencer is right around the corner from me.
> *


this saturday


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

looking for a front end for my 94 fleetwood hood, bumper, diver side fender


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2010, 02:56 PM~17816925
> *damn i got the $ but no room at home  :biggrin:
> *


HOPEFULLY I GET A CHANCE TOO CHECK IT OUT TODAY...LETS HOPE THEIRS NO BONDO ALL ON THE QUARTER PANELS AND BELOW THE DOORS...WHERE ITS COMMON...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 17 2010, 11:47 PM~17821703
> *HOPEFULLY I GET A CHANCE TOO CHECK IT OUT TODAY...LETS HOPE THEIRS NO BONDO ALL ON THE QUARTER PANELS AND BELOW THE DOORS...WHERE ITS COMMON...
> *


looks like they shaved off the side molding, so dont be surprised....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 18 2010, 01:47 AM~17821703
> *HOPEFULLY I GET A CHANCE TOO CHECK IT OUT TODAY...LETS HOPE THEIRS NO BONDO ALL ON THE QUARTER PANELS AND BELOW THE DOORS...WHERE ITS COMMON...
> *


good luck man


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 17 2010, 02:04 PM~17817001
> *wife is already pissed.  no room in the driveway or outback on the side of the house.
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 17 2010, 11:36 PM~17820642
> *this saturday
> *


What time?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonight on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com D.J. Short Dog mixing on the 1's and 2's, starts at 7pm central. 

*He'll be doing a special westcoast mix tonight to celebrate the Lakers win, so bend your vieja over, turn up the volume and pump up her nalgas!*

Hip Hop mixing tonight  :biggrin: 















spam!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2010, 11:32 AM~17824689
> *Tonight on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com D.J. Short Dog mixing on the 1's and 2's, starts at 7pm central.
> 
> He'll be doing a special westcoast mix tonight to celebrate the Lakers win, so bend your vieja over, turn up the volume and pump up her nalgas!
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2010, 06:16 AM~17822360
> *good luck man
> *


nahh no deal car is not what u think it is...thats all i have to say....looks good in the pics though...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 18 2010, 02:19 PM~17824992
> *nahh no deal car is not what u think it is...thats all i have to say....looks good in the pics though...
> *


Kind of figured that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Brought the bomb to work, was just told by someone that the gas station at the corner of East & Spencer (Wal-Mart Murphy's) was tainted with diesel. Might explain why my shit was shutting down constantly after I put gas in the bomb. :banghead:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, ChocolateThriller, 53-64LatinKustom

*WHAT UP LOCOS :biggrin: *


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 18 2010, 01:47 PM~17825632
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, ChocolateThriller, 53-64LatinKustom
> 
> ...


EL PERRITO MAS LOCO DE HOUSTON TEXAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jun 18 2010, 10:47 AM~17824255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 18 2010, 12:47 PM~17824255
> *What time?
> *


meet up at 9 at the autozone in front of show palace wait a lil for people across town then cruise....


but cruise is tomorrow saturday the 19th..the 3rd saturday of the month


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2010, 03:45 PM~17826006
> *meet up at 9 at the autozone in front of <span style='color:blue'>but cruise is tomorrow saturday the 19th..the 3rd saturday of the month
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jun 18 2010, 07:18 PM~17827259
> *
> 
> 
> ...






















i did it 2 weeks ago now i about to do some 14z i am going to sale them if you know some one that need some 832 359 1300


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 18 2010, 09:10 AM~17823601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jun 18 2010, 05:21 PM~17827275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


james, can u re-type all of the above in english :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 18 2010, 03:53 PM~17825674
> *X2
> :biggrin:
> *


vamos manana?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jun 18 2010, 03:49 PM~17825648
> *EL PERRITO MAS LOCO DE HOUSTON TEXAS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*QUE ONDA PERRITO! HOWS EVERYTHING IN THE BURQUE :biggrin: *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 18 2010, 06:47 PM~17827491
> *HARD LINE TIME  CADILLAC    BIG  R O  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 18 2010, 10:10 AM~17823601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GOOD WORK HOMIE :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 18 2010, 01:19 PM~17824992
> *nahh no deal car is not what u think it is...thats all i have to say....looks good in the pics though...
> *


whats wrong with it besides the roof? 

save me the trip there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2010, 01:32 PM~17824689
> *Tonight on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com D.J. Short Dog mixing on the 1's and 2's, starts at 7pm central.
> 
> He'll be doing a special westcoast mix tonight to celebrate the Lakers win, so bend your vieja over, turn up the volume and pump up her nalgas!
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 







:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17828036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17828036
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17828036
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


  just your size roby


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2010, 09:17 PM~17828105
> *  just your size roby
> *


:|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2010, 09:19 PM~17828114
> *:|
> *


that's what you mommy calls you. :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 18 2010, 09:34 PM~17828224
> *that's what you mommy calls you.  :scrutinize:
> *


nope.....carlitos  



:wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

And anoda 1 for a road. :0


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2010, 07:10 PM~17828036
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :happysad: :wow:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2010, 04:45 PM~17826006
> *meet up at 9 at the autozone in front of show palace wait a lil for people across town  then cruise....
> but cruise is tomorrow saturday the 19th..the 3rd saturday of the month
> *


That sounds good to me. Some of my club will be attending a benefit at barney's billiard on 45 & monroe that ends at 9. Anybody else down?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 18 2010, 05:53 PM~17827524
> *
> *


Nice custom work!!!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 18 2010, 05:26 PM~17827302
> *clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Te gustan mis jack stands boiler?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2010, 10:50 PM~17828743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

devious..im gona name my caddi that..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 19 2010, 03:50 AM~17830443
> *devious..im gona name my caddi that..
> *


then i'm gonna charge you rent.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

well can i just pay the year in full


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jun 19 2010, 03:55 AM~17830459
> *well can i just pay the year in full
> *


sure


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

aight so whats the price gona be


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

fuck that i changed my mind u took to long to reply it shouldnt have been anymore than 1 per month for that name


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 18 2010, 11:41 PM~17830047
> *Te gustan mis jack stands boiler?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: eson son los extra heavy duty


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 18 2010, 09:10 AM~17823601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.. i dont see any 4 tons and deep cups????


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2010, 07:30 AM~17831090
> *wtf.. i dont see any 4 tons and deep cups????
> *


Not yet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

diz is a single pump :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 18 2010, 10:50 PM~17828743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


black fleet on zs and a white fleet on zs ...hno:



3 prong zenith ko look good on that hoe :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 18 2010, 03:45 PM~17826006
> *meet up at 9 at the autozone in front of show palace wait a lil for people across town  then cruise....
> but cruise is tomorrow saturday the 19th..the 3rd saturday of the month
> *


CRuise right?

not sit at some parkinglot...?

starts at 9:00 leave and 9:30? and head off to cruise where?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2010, 10:58 AM~17831495
> *CRuise right?
> 
> not sit at some parkinglot...?
> ...


yup leaving at exactly 9:30 that should be enough time we dont need unwanted attention .who ever dont make it on time needs to call somebody and ask where we are @ that time cus we aint waiting on anyone after 9.30 who ever is the front leads the way...im not from around that area so i dont know it..hopefully who ever is in the front knows the streets around there..as long as people are there at autozone @ that time then we can decide where to cruise to


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 10:13 AM~17831567
> *yup leaving at exactly 9:30 that should be enough time we dont need unwanted attention .who ever dont make it on time needs to call somebody and ask where we are @ that time cus we aint waiting on anyone after 9.30 who ever is the front leads the way...im not from around that area so i dont know it..hopefully who ever is in the front knows the streets around there..as long as people are there at autozone @ that time then we can decide where to cruise to
> *


I am

just hit the main ave's and and take the streets and cruise across town..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2010, 12:08 PM~17831848
> *I am
> 
> just hit the main ave's and and take the streets and cruise across town..
> *


thats basically the idea


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2010, 12:08 PM~17831848
> *I am
> 
> just hit the main ave's and and take the streets and cruise across town..
> *


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 08:52 AM~17831464
> *black fleet on zs and a white fleet on zs ...hno:
> 3 prong zenith ko look good on that hoe  :wow:
> *


3 prongs = :barf: :barf: :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jun 19 2010, 10:34 AM~17832031
> *
> *


u on the wrong page.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 11:13 AM~17831567
> *yup leaving at exactly 9:30 that should be enough time we dont need unwanted attention .who ever dont make it on time needs to call somebody and ask where we are @ that time cus we aint waiting on anyone after 9.30 who ever is the front leads the way...im not from around that area so i dont know it..hopefully who ever is in the front knows the streets around there..as long as people are there at autozone @ that time then we can decide where to cruise to
> *


We bringin a cpl rides out


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 19 2010, 04:00 PM~17833106
> *We bringin a cpl rides out
> *


  gets more people motivated for the next cruise on july 17th..next meeting will be at a disclose location..wont be the same and wont be posted here will sent it out by text the day before to keep fuck ups away


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 04:03 PM~17833119
> *  gets more people motivated for the next cruise on july 17th..next meeting will be at a disclose location..wont be the same and wont be posted here will sent it out by text the day before to keep fuck ups away
> *


What are you the community cruise organizer. :roflmao: 


What ever it takes to get some rides on the street.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 19 2010, 04:08 PM~17833135
> *What are you the community cruise organizer.  :roflmao:
> What ever it takes to get some rides on the street.
> *


sucks that it had to take the the lil guy with no lowrider to do it...yall had it going on for a lil bit but no one was taking charge of doing it so it died....ROBERTO G the community cruise organizer..hmm i like it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 04:03 PM~17833119
> *  gets more people motivated for the next cruise on july 17th..next meeting will be at a disclose location..wont be the same and wont be posted here will sent it out by text the day before to keep fuck ups away
> *


***** acting like he running shit.. . like he got something to do with something. 

:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2010, 04:11 PM~17833154
> ****** acting like he running shit.. .  like he got something to do with something.
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


   stfu and bring your bucket out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 04:12 PM~17833164
> *   stfu and bring your bucket out
> *


naw its cool, i'll stay home.. you'd just make my bucket look bad.when you roll up in your bad ass 65'


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2010, 04:13 PM~17833171
> *naw its cool, i'll stay home..  you'd just make my bucket look bad.when you roll up in your bad ass 65'
> *


  bucket aint ready


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 04:15 PM~17833181
> *  bucket aint ready
> *


yeah. no shit. 


:rimshot:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2010, 04:16 PM~17833184
> *yeah. no shit.
> :rimshot:
> *


mini coopers is still better than 65 on steroids of yours


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 04:16 PM~17833187
> *mini coopers is still better than 65 on steroids of yours
> *


***** your only cars are the go kart you drive, and that pile of rust you been hauling back/forth to shops with a due date of never.. so know you ain't got shit to say.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2010, 04:18 PM~17833197
> ****** your only cars are the go kart you drive, and that pile of rust you been hauling back/forth to shops with a due date of never..    so know you ain't got shit to say.
> *


  youre right


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 19 2010, 04:08 PM~17833135
> *What are you the community cruise organizer.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 19 2010, 04:42 PM~17833317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


only thing that ***** would be allowed to organize is a dick sucking contest.. being the all time champ and all.


***** said HE ain't releasing the locale til day before if you lucky enough to get his text with the info! 

:roflmao:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 19 2010, 03:13 PM~17833171
> *naw its cool, i'll stay home..  you'd just make my bucket look bad.when you roll up in your bad ass 65'
> *


lmafo


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:wow: HiS HARD WORK PAYOFF,,,, Proud of you mijo :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Jun 19 2010, 07:59 PM~17834402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



got better/larger pics of the murals? look nice from what i can tell.. esp since it aint Pamela Anderson


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Roll call for cruise! Oldies about to roll out


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 19 2010, 02:08 PM~17833135
> *What are you the community cruise organizer.  :roflmao:
> What ever it takes to get some rides on the street.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Here at the cruise spot.. 907 and only me and homer p are here.. wtf


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Rberto G said he on his way... Everrybody else need to come on through


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Fuck it. Oldies & houston stylez gonna cruise if nobody else shows


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 19 2010, 08:13 PM~17834755
> *CONGRATULATIONS BIG HOMIE DE ROLLERZ ONLY FOR UR WIN AND THANKS FOR A TROPHY.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice. Bullshit cruise


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Jun 19 2010, 05:59 PM~17834402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 19 2010, 11:05 PM~17835532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 19 2010, 09:39 PM~17834938
> *Nice. Bullshit cruise
> *


:biggrin: 
it was all done in short notice. next time it will be planned better with a destination so people that are late can meet us during the cruise...there was about 10 cars ready to cruise but 3 took off :dunno:. mistas cutlass looked clean ass fuck...and also every one that showed up were the usual riders like sic,homer,money maker, and nick. and everyone that did show up get on here and lived on that area so :dunno:... thanks for those that showed up hopefully next months will be better


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

next cruise on july 17th 3rd Saturday of july


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 19 2010, 09:07 PM~17834727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 10:37 PM~17836168
> *:biggrin:
> it was all done in short notice. next time it will be planned better with a destination  so people that are late can meet us during the cruise...there was about 10  cars ready to cruise but 3 took off :dunno:. mistas cutlass looked clean ass fuck...and also every one that showed up were the usual riders like sic,homer,money maker, and nick. and everyone that did show up get on here and lived on that area so :dunno:... thanks for those that showed up hopefully next months will be better
> *


I got a speedin ticket tryin 2 show up early fuck 2 tickes in a week ......good cruise tho next time will be better


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 20 2010, 01:01 AM~17836279
> *I got a speedin ticket tryin 2 show up early fuck 2 tickes in a week ......good cruise tho next time will be better
> *


hno: That's why next time we will have a route mapped out so people won't have to chase us around like you did


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Being on layitlow while being in the shitter can't beat that. Technology has came a long way


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC IS PLANNING A OFFICAL CRUISE EVENT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON IN JULY.... ANYONE WHO WOULD LIKE TO FIND OUT MORE INFO ARE MORE WELCOME TO GO TO THE HLC MEETING OR CONTACT ME OR SLO..... MORE INFO COMING SOON..... EVERYONE IS WELCOME


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 20 2010, 08:05 AM~17837198
> *HLC IS PLANNING A OFFICAL CRUISE EVENT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON IN JULY....  ANYONE WHO WOULD LIKE TO FIND OUT MORE INFO ARE MORE WELCOME TO GO TO THE HLC MEETING OR CONTACT ME OR SLO..... MORE INFO COMING SOON.....    EVERYONE IS WELCOME
> *


did HLC ok that with roberto g? 



:roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 11:07 PM~17836300
> *hno: That's why next time we will have a route mapped out so people won't have to chase us around like you did
> *


Lol


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jun 19 2010, 03:54 PM~17832801
> *u on the wrong page.
> *


no sea mamon :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

We will have our people call his people just to make sure


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2010, 07:21 AM~17837240
> *did HLC ok that with roberto g?
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

U MEMBER[RETRO]


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 10:37 PM~17836168
> *:biggrin:
> it was all done in short notice. next time it will be planned better with a destination  so people that are late can meet us during the cruise...there was about 10  cars ready to cruise but 3 took off :dunno:. mistas cutlass looked clean ass fuck...and also every one that showed up were the usual riders like sic,homer,money maker, and nick. and everyone that did show up get on here and lived on that area so :dunno:... thanks for those that showed up hopefully next months will be better
> *


  maybe next time


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 20 2010, 06:05 AM~17837198
> *HLC IS PLANNING A OFFICAL CRUISE EVENT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON IN JULY....  ANYONE WHO WOULD LIKE TO FIND OUT MORE INFO ARE MORE WELCOME TO GO TO THE HLC MEETING OR CONTACT ME OR SLO..... MORE INFO COMING SOON.....    EVERYONE IS WELCOME
> *


what happened to macgregor on sundays?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 20 2010, 12:39 PM~17838332
> * maybe next time
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 20 2010, 08:05 AM~17837198
> *HLC IS PLANNING A OFFICAL CRUISE EVENT ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON IN JULY....  ANYONE WHO WOULD LIKE TO FIND OUT MORE INFO ARE MORE WELCOME TO GO TO THE HLC MEETING OR CONTACT ME OR SLO..... MORE INFO COMING SOON.....    EVERYONE IS WELCOME
> *


 :cheesy: that will be great due to the fact that there isn't any events going on. Hopefully that will make people want to cruise


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jun 20 2010, 11:48 AM~17838058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




did you go to Tulsa??


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:rimshot: Happy Fathers Day 2 all my Low Rider Compadres From all the low
rider clubs in H-town and D Dirty Bay............And 2 all the single Mothers that do a great job raising their kids on their own ya 2 moms Happy Fathers Day... uffin: uffin:


----------



## da_six4 (May 27, 2009)

i HAVE A 2DOOR HT 64 IMPALA UNCUT BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR OVER A YEAR CAR RUNS GOOD HAVE 2 BRAND NEW PUMPS SHORTY'S HEAVY HITTERS NEVER INSTALLED MOTOR HAS ALL BRAND NEW BOLT-ONS NEEDS VERY MINIMAL BODY WORK JUST NEEDS TO BE BLOCKED . CAR HAS A TONE OF NEW PARTS I CUT THE FLOOR BOARDS OUT AND HAVE THE COMPLETE PAN THAT JUST NEED TO BE WELDED BACK IN LOST INTEREST NEED THE FLOW 5K FIRM 832.449.9547 FOR INFO OR PICS JUST TEXT ME....RUBEN


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 19 2010, 08:52 AM~17831464
> *black fleet on zs and a white fleet on zs ...hno:
> 3 prong zenith ko look good on that hoe  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1802014485.html
man, collector car :wow:


----------



## da_six4 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2010, 06:19 PM~17840264
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1802014485.html
> man, collector car  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

was not able to make the cruise last nite..but next time for sure...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 07:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man the coupe is nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 08:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bojoe


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 08:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good there good buddy


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 08:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bet oscar is kicking himself in the nutz right about now lOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17840193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice looking lac


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 06:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice mr. bonjo :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 06:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 20 2010, 06:24 PM~17840620
> *:0
> *


ballers


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2010, 06:16 PM~17840556
> *bet oscar is kicking himself in the nutz right about now lOL
> *


sbe  eeeeeeee


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 20 2010, 08:36 PM~17840690
> *ballers
> *


ha, coming from money bags mahgee ova here LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 20 2010, 08:41 PM~17840727
> *sbe  eeeeeeee
> *


hey there dont get angry :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 06:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2010, 08:45 PM~17840756
> *hey there dont get angry  :cheesy:
> *


you stupid *******


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2010, 06:16 PM~17840556
> *bet oscar is kicking himself in the nutz right about now lOL
> *


fat ****


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2010, 06:49 PM~17840794
> *you stupid *******
> *


go chew on a wall


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by da_six4+Jun 20 2010, 04:54 PM~17839830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2010, 07:19 PM~17840264
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1802014485.html
> man, collector car  :wow:
> *


that same one that had the car phone?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 20 2010, 11:37 AM~17838696
> *:cheesy:  that will be great due to the fact that there isn't any events going on. Hopefully that will make people want to cruise
> *


i hear you homie....we wanted to do a afternoon cruise on a sunday due to the fact some people perfer that... but night or day..the movement must continue.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2010, 05:08 PM~17840193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


say what... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 20 2010, 06:18 PM~17840576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had to do it


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2010, 06:21 AM~17837240
> *did HLC ok that with roberto g?
> :roflmao:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2010, 08:06 PM~17841410
> *its an ex funeral home car..
> maybe in a year..
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPEN TO LS?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 06:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FRESH........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 20 2010, 08:06 PM~17841416
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO LS?
> *


went to north texas..goodtimes cc


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17840193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




 _LOOKS NICE_


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2010, 07:49 PM~17841283
> *that same one that had the car phone?
> *


My dad had one of those with 35000 original miles.does that mean he could have got 9500 to.lol.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 06:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2010, 06:16 PM~17840556
> *bet oscar is kicking himself in the nutz right about now lOL
> *


and jon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 20 2010, 06:23 PM~17840616
> *nice mr. bonjo :wow:
> *


mamaselo :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2010, 09:49 PM~17841283
> *that same one that had the car phone?
> *


man if it was.........sold! LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 20 2010, 11:12 PM~17841820
> *and jon!!! :biggrin:
> *


that foo wouldve never finished that car, he needs to stick with big wheels and his screw music LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2010, 10:06 PM~17841410
> *its an ex funeral home car..
> maybe in a year..
> 
> ...


man, when I bought mine, it had the rear plastic still on the seat and smelled like moth balls LOL, dunno whats better, mothballs or embalming fluid :happysad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 20 2010, 09:25 PM~17841914
> *that foo wouldve never finished that car, he needs to stick with big wheels and his screw music LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17840193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 20 2010, 06:36 PM~17840690
> *ballers
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 20 2010, 10:00 PM~17841365
> *i hear you homie....we wanted to do a afternoon cruise on a sunday due to the fact some people perfer that... but  night or day..the movement must continue.
> *


----------



## mz. trina simms (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 20 2010, 10:00 PM~17841365
> *i hear you homie....we wanted to do a afternoon cruise on a sunday due to the fact some people perfer that... but  night or day..the movement must continue.
> *


man we need to do that


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 20 2010, 08:04 PM~17840479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: man this fleet looks nice


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 20 2010, 11:21 PM~17842358
> *CONGRATULATIONS BIG HOMIE SANTOS  AT STRAIGHT OUTTA TEXAS FOR UR WIN AT TEXAS SHOWDOWN  FIRST PLACE  BEST LOWRIDER   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i did it 2 weeks ago 
AND
I HAVE some 5 14z i am going to sale if you know some one that need some I CAN PAINT THEM TOO IF YOU WOULD LIKE 832 359 1300

SORY ABOUT THAT :happysad: VICTOR I DID IT ON A CELL PHONE :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jun 20 2010, 11:07 AM~17838518
> *:uh:
> *


at least i come out..not bump my gums on LIL then be all scared to show my face anywhere? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 21 2010, 07:16 AM~17843411
> *at least i come out..not bump my gums on LIL then be all scared to show my face anywhere? :uh:  :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17840193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


clean clean clean :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 20 2010, 11:48 PM~17842107
> *:happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


/\/\/\
baller out of control :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 20 2010, 12:37 AM~17836168
> *:biggrin:
> it was all done in short notice. next time it will be planned better with a destination  so people that are late can meet us during the cruise...there was about 10  cars ready to cruise but 3 took off :dunno:. mistas cutlass looked clean ass fuck...and also every one that showed up were the usual riders like sic,homer,money maker, and nick. and everyone that did show up get on here and lived on that area so :dunno:... thanks for those that showed up hopefully next months will be better
> *


my brakes went out that afternoon. have brake fluid all over the driveway.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2010, 07:44 AM~17843956
> *my brakes went out that afternoon.  have brake fluid all over the driveway.
> *


mine went out last night... about to drive to shop brake less.. well just front brakes.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2010, 08:44 AM~17843956
> *my brakes went out that afternoon.  have brake fluid all over the driveway.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 21 2010, 09:47 AM~17843963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come over and help your fellow Brookglen CC member out. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2010, 08:50 AM~17843988
> *screw that.  hno:  :biggrin:
> Come over and help your fellow Brookglen CC member out.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lookin for a hyd setup. anyone


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2010, 09:55 AM~17844719
> *lookin for a hyd setup. anyone
> *


got some 12s for sale...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 21 2010, 09:55 AM~17844719
> *lookin for a hyd setup. anyone
> *


hit up los from houston styles he had a bmh setup for sale a while ago..


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

anybody know a good cheap lawyer to fight a fuckin speeding ticket need asap


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 20 2010, 10:22 PM~17842366
> *
> *


shit it was the only lowrider there :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jun 21 2010, 10:12 AM~17844839
> *anybody know a good cheap lawyer to fight a fuckin speeding ticket need asap
> *


texas hammer. :wow: 

or u can asked for the calibration log for the speed gun. that used to work. but i think they changed the law on that arguement...i beat a "tail gating a motorcycle cop" ticket in court and i represented myself. no lawyer :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2010, 07:43 AM~17843950
> */\/\/\
> baller on a budget  :biggrin:
> *



Fixed


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jun 17 2010, 08:47 PM~17820808
> *looking for a front  end for my 94 fleetwood hood, bumper, diver side fender
> *


give me a call homie, i got almost everything you need!!! 832 577 1731 tony


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

Rene Gonzalez he's the best that i know, dismissed all of my tickets every time


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

alright thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 21 2010, 07:50 AM~17843988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sold it a while ago


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jun 19 2010, 04:08 PM~17833135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be out there cruizing in 2027 :/


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 21 2010, 12:38 PM~17846024
> *ill be out there cruizing in 2027 :/
> *


X2!! :h5:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jun 21 2010, 10:12 AM~17844839
> *anybody know a good cheap lawyer to fight a fuckin speeding ticket need asap
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 21 2010, 12:42 PM~17845082
> *Fixed
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 21 2010, 01:50 PM~17846507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2010, 08:11 PM~17841456
> *went to north texas..goodtimes cc
> *


 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 21 2010, 07:44 AM~17843956
> *my brakes went out that afternoon.  have brake fluid all over the driveway.
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: i know what can clean it :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 21 2010, 08:53 PM~17849912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow :boink: :run:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 21 2010, 08:53 PM~17849912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 21 2010, 09:53 PM~17849912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 21 2010, 10:25 PM~17850362
> *:wow:  :wow :boink: :run:
> 
> 
> ...


  

dope ass idea for the paint and mural


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 21 2010, 09:53 PM~17849912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did this car end up?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2010, 07:00 AM~17853549
> *where did this car end up?
> *


on da nawf.. with some super pokers


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2010, 07:27 AM~17853704
> *on da nawf.. with some super pokers
> *


What happen to zeniths?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2010, 09:27 AM~17853704
> *on da nawf.. with some super pokers
> *


ay guey!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 22 2010, 07:31 AM~17853720
> *What happen to zeniths?
> *


Inpasadena on red ghouse.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone know a reliable shop that can breakdown a g-body rearend and wont tax me to much :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2010, 12:42 PM~17855138
> *anyone know a reliable shop that can breakdown a g-body rearend and wont tax me to much :happysad:
> *


Streetshow On Wheels Mechanic Service


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2010, 07:50 AM~17853848
> *Inpasadena on red ghouse.
> *



Ahh yes!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2010, 12:15 PM~17855347
> *Streetshow On Wheels Mechanic Service
> *


 :wow: 





wait you fo real?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol rara..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2010, 11:29 AM~17855467
> *:wow:
> wait you fo real?
> *


at1 have good prices


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2010, 12:06 PM~17855817
> *lol rara..
> 
> 
> ...


wtf iz dat?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2010, 01:29 PM~17855467
> *:wow:
> wait you fo real?
> *


si, he'll go to your house.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2010, 10:42 AM~17855138
> *anyone know a reliable shop that can breakdown a g-body rearend and wont tax me to much :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 22 2010, 01:40 PM~17856118
> *:uh:
> *


 :happysad: 

you live on the other side of the world...have to book a 2 night stay at a hotel :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 22 2010, 12:45 PM~17856152
> *:happysad:
> 
> you live on the other side of the world...have to book a 2 night stay at a hotel :happysad:
> *


Book my flight and my hotel then


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

a lil of whats going on at southside
g house..ready for hardlines.. sandblasted and painted trunk..candy pagen gold batteries..

















paint by sic










robert fleetwood..
painted belly.. wrapped frame with some chrome..


















roberts 64 drop.. body work stage


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

60 impala next to get lifted..paint by sic









4 pack also for the 60.. fiberglassedpainted to match









silver link.. a&m customs..patterned top by sic coming soon..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 04:25 PM~17856977
> *
> robert fleetwood..
> painted belly.. wrapped frame with some chrome..
> ...


over exstended trailing arms and bushings about a half an inch to long....looks like someone MEASHURD once and we had twice......sucks cuz it was after the chrome


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 03:26 PM~17856992
> *60 impala next to get lifted..paint by sic
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a set of 175 70r 14 wit whitewalls apperently no tire shop in htown sell em anymore


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 22 2010, 02:06 PM~17855817
> *lol rara..
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin bish! I MEANT THE CAR BISH!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 22 2010, 05:33 PM~17857716
> *Fuckin bish! I MEANT THE CAR BISH!
> *


For the right price Kim is gonna let her LS go.... :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 04:25 PM~17856977
> *a lil of whats going on at southside
> g house..ready for hardlines.. sandblasted and painted trunk..candy pagen gold batteries..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 03:25 PM~17856977
> *a lil of whats going on at southside
> g house..ready for hardlines.. sandblasted and painted trunk..candy pagen gold batteries..
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Jun 22 2010, 07:01 PM~17858833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look what the cat dragged in, dos jotos pelones :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 22 2010, 02:38 PM~17857102
> *over exstended trailing arms and bushings about a half an inch to long....looks like someone MEASHURD once and we had twice......sucks cuz it was after the chrome
> *


Probaly why my car feels like its going sideways at time


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 22 2010, 03:13 PM~17857481
> *Anyone know where I can get a set of 175 70r 14 wit whitewalls apperently no tire shop in htown sell em anymore
> *



Nick at 713-692-8510


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 07:10 PM~17858928
> *look what the cat dragged in, dos jotos pelones :uh:
> *


*FAUK JEW WAY :biggrin: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 08:58 PM~17859842
> *FAUK JEW WAY :biggrin:
> *



u on nights again wey? oh wait minute, you always on nights when you punch my clock.


get to the corner tric :buttkick:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, latinkustoms4ever, $moneymaker$

*YA VALIO MADRE :buttkick: *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 08:01 PM~17859861
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, latinkustoms4ever, $moneymaker$
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 09:00 PM~17859859
> *u on nights again wey?  oh wait minute, you always on nights when you punch my clock.
> get to the corner tric :buttkick:
> *



*ALA VERGA! ESTAS BRAVA MIJA :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 22 2010, 09:02 PM~17859872
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 22 2010, 09:02 PM~17859872
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *




wuddup knock n em out da "box" :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 09:02 PM~17859873
> *ALA VERGA! ESTAS BRAVA MIJA :biggrin:
> *



ey theres no fresh meat around, you don't gotta act tuff anymore :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 08:04 PM~17859893
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 09:05 PM~17859901
> *wuddup knock n em out da "box"  :biggrin:
> *


*NO MAMES HOMIE!! GO SUCK ON A CAN OF R12......PLEASE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 09:07 PM~17859924
> *NO MAMES HOMIE!! GO SUCK ON A CAN OF R12......PLEASE!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i would but you got it stuffed up your ass :wow:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 08:05 PM~17859901
> *wuddup knock n em out da "box"  :biggrin:
> *


raise up off the box and other things for that matter so i have heard :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 09:08 PM~17859941
> *i would but you got it stuffed up your ass :wow:
> *


*WTF!!!!! YOU GOT ISSUES HOMIE GO TAKE SOMETHING FOR THAT!!!! :wow: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 22 2010, 09:09 PM~17859949
> *raise up off the box and other things for that matter so i have heard  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ha, how bout u "box"n yourself in? :biggrin: 

is it gonna be a "juice box"


i got nuthin, sorry wey


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 22 2010, 09:09 PM~17859949
> *raise up off the box and other things for that matter so i have heard  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 08:12 PM~17859990
> *ha, how bout u "box"n yourself in? :biggrin:
> 
> is it gonna be a "juice box"
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 09:12 PM~17859979
> *WTF!!!!! YOU GOT ISSUES HOMIE GO TAKE SOMETHING FOR THAT!!!! :wow:
> *



:naughty:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 09:13 PM~17859994
> *:|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|
> *



musta been you with that corny ass shit :uh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, latinkustoms4ever, switches4life, 80cutty, [email protected].c, 84on84z, Screenz, RA-RA
*
WHAT UP MOSES!!!!*


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 22 2010, 03:13 PM~17857481
> *Anyone know where I can get a set of 175 70r 14 wit whitewalls apperently no tire shop in htown sell em anymore
> *


Shorty sells them.I tink 80 a piece..not sure


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 09:15 PM~17860024
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, latinkustoms4ever, switches4life, 80cutty, [email protected].c, 84on84z, Screenz, RA-RA
> NO MAMES PUTO, GET TO YOUR CORNER  :angry:*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 09:15 PM~17860021
> *musta been you with that corny ass shit :uh:
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 09:16 PM~17860040
> *:|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|  :|
> *




its been hot outside :happysad:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 09:17 PM~17860046
> *its been hot outside :happysad:
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up!!!! Why they always picking on you sounds like a litle crush


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 09:18 PM~17860070
> *Whats up!!!! Why they always picking on you sounds like a litle crush
> *


*HATERS WILL HATE HOMIE.......FUKING LEVA'S*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 09:18 PM~17860070
> *Whats up!!!! Why they always picking on you sounds like a litle crush
> *



hey bro, he started it. go back in our topic and you'll see the origins of the ****-ness


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 21 2010, 03:50 PM~17846507
> *X2!! :h5:
> *


x3


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 09:20 PM~17860095
> *hey bro, he started it.  go back in our topic and you'll see the origins of the ****-ness
> *


*WHAT THE PIC WITH YOU SNUGGLING UP TO A WHOLE LINK OF CHAPPEL HILL?*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 09:19 PM~17860088
> *HATERS WILL HATE HOMIE.......FUKING LEVA'S
> *



see what i tell you, moses comes around and you pop them gangsta pills. best ta pump those brakes fo' you get pattycakin for reals homie


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 08:19 PM~17860088
> *HATERS WILL HATE HOMIE.......FUKING LEVA'S
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

I did all I saw was pics of smiles and sausage. It's a new age I guess it's more common these days


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 09:21 PM~17860107
> *WHAT THE PIC WITH YOU SNUGGLING UP TO A WHOLE LINK OF CHAPPEL HILL?
> *



what i tell you about messin with frozen sausage wey?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 09:22 PM~17860128
> *I did all I saw was pics of smiles and sausage. It's a new age I guess it's more common these days
> *



that shit is all photoshop, ive never taken a pic, EVER :ugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

I have to watch myself around you two don't want to break up anything yaw got going on


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 09:24 PM~17860154
> *I have to watch myself around you two don't want to break up anything yaw got going on
> *



nah homie, you don't understand.....hugo WORKS for me :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

he plants tulips at night


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 07:07 PM~17859924
> *NO I NEED THAT FOR THE LINCOLN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 09:22 PM~17860128
> *I did all I saw was pics of smiles and sausage. It's a new age I guess it's more common these days
> *


*YEAH IT WAS NICE WHEN THEY HID IN THE CLOSET :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17860246
> *NO I NEED THAT FOR THE LINCOLN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 22 2010, 07:24 PM~17860154
> *I have to watch myself around you two don't want to break up anything yaw got going on
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17860246
> *YEAH IT WAS NICE WHEN THEY HID IN THE CLOSET :biggrin: *
> [/b]


fool please you the one that started it all


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 07:36 PM~17860296
> *wuddup ***** :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *






CHILLIN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 22 2010, 09:37 PM~17860308
> *CHILLIN
> *



i'm tryin to, but i gotta dodge shots from hugos gay-gun :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 22 2010, 08:36 PM~17860303
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 07:38 PM~17860317
> *i'm tryin to, but i gotta dodge shots from hugos gay-gun :uh:
> *



the AGAY-47 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 22 2010, 07:39 PM~17860319
> *:wave:
> *



whut up my ***** :h5:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 22 2010, 09:43 PM~17860360
> *the AGAY-47  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

WHERES THE MEETING SPOT FOR THE CRUISE ON THE 17th...lmk....IS ANYONE CRUISING DWN TO GALVESTON FOR 4th OF JULY.....?


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 03:25 PM~17856977
> *a lil of whats going on at southside
> g house..ready for hardlines.. sandblasted and painted trunk..candy pagen gold batteries..
> 
> ...



NICE WORK , AT1 FRAME AND KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK LOOKS GOOD :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jun 22 2010, 10:26 PM~17860919
> *WHERES THE MEETING SPOT FOR THE CRUISE ON THE 17th...lmk....IS ANYONE CRUISING DWN TO GALVESTON FOR 4th OF JULY.....?
> *


we still getting ideas to get it organized better..fucken Houston is too big and everyone is spread out need to find something that will be suitable for every body


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17861005
> *NICE  WORK , AT1  FRAME AND KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WTF......WHY IS THERE THAT HATE...HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

WERE HERE FOR WHAT WE LOVE HOMIE!!!!!!......SO WATCH WHAT U SAY...BRO!!!! :dunno:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 22 2010, 09:53 PM~17861302
> *WERE HERE  FOR WHAT WE LOVE HOMIE!!!!!!......SO WATCH WHAT U SAY...BRO!!!!  :dunno:
> *


 :twak: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17861005
> *NICE  WORK , AT1  FRAME AND KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

bump for Texas, looks like its gonna be a good summer


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 22 2010, 10:32 PM~17861005
> *NICE  WORK , AT1  FRAME AND KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It dose look good..... But both of yall worked on that frame side by side homie don't try to take all the credit...the frame u did by yourself is still layin by the wall....besides the drive shaft angle is way off we had to shorten the trailing arms (yes we had to cut fresh chrome)and sumbody meshurd tha mounts without the bushings so that didn't fit either (half an inch or more to long) so we had to shave them down also...and sumbody forgot to drill greas fittings also on the bushing but that shits exstra just sumthin I would have done I hate sqweeking....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> a lil of whats going on at southside
> g house..ready for hardlines.. sandblasted and painted trunk..candy pagen gold batteries..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 22 2010, 11:15 PM~17861668
> *It dose look good..... But both of yall worked on that frame side by side homie don't try to take all the credit...the frame u did by yourself is still layin by the wall....besides the drive shaft angle is way off we had to shorten the trailing arms (yes we had to cut fresh chrome)and sumbody meshurd tha mounts without the bushings so that didn't fit either (half an inch or more to long) so we had to shave them down also...and sumbody forgot to drill greas fittings also on the bushing but that shits exstra just sumthin I would have done I hate sqweeking....
> *


*REAL TALK SLIM :thumbsup: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 22 2010, 10:53 PM~17861302
> *WERE HERE  FOR WHAT WE LOVE HOMIE!!!!!!......SO WATCH WHAT U SAY...BRO!!!!  :dunno:
> *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 22 2010, 09:32 PM~17861005
> *NICE  WORK , AT1   FRAME AND custom work :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:*


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 22 2010, 10:15 PM~17861668
> *It dose look good..... But both of yall worked on that frame side by side homie don't try to take all the credit...the frame u did by yourself is still layin by the wall....besides the drive shaft angle is way off we had to shorten the trailing arms (yes we had to cut fresh chrome)and sumbody meshurd tha mounts without the bushings so that didn't fit either (half an inch or more to long) so we had to shave them down also...and sumbody forgot to drill greas fittings also on the bushing but that shits exstra just sumthin I would have done I hate sqweeking....
> *


I DONT WANT TO TAKE THE CREDIT OF SOMENTHING I DID.

DONT STRUGLE I MADEIT , I DESIGNED IT I KNOW HOW TO FIX A LITTLE PROBLEM FOR ME , THATS A BIG PROBLEM TO YOU .

THERE WAS NO NEDD TO CUT , WHITH THAT U SHOW ME U DONT KNOW WHAT UR DOING.

BRING IT TO ME AND ILL STILL GIVE U WARRANTY ON SOMETHING U DIDNT PAY FOR.

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 22 2010, 10:34 PM~17861028
> *we still getting ideas to get it organized better..fucken Houston is too big and everyone is spread out need to find something that will be suitable for every body
> *


JUST LET ME NO...I'LL CRUISE ANYWHERE...JUST WANNA CRUISE...I'M ALWAYS WKING....NOT ENUFF TIME TO CRUISE....HIT ME UP ON THE MEETING SPOT....


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 22 2010, 11:57 PM~17862266
> *I DONT WANT TO TAKE THE CREDIT OF SOMENTHING I DID.
> 
> DONT STRUGLE  I MADEIT , I  DESIGNED IT I KNOW HOW TO FIX A LITTLE PROBLEM FOR ME , THATS A BIG PROBLEM TO YOU .
> ...


*HEY ANTONIO, YOU SURE DO LIKE TALKING SHIT THROUGH A COMPUTER. BUT REMEMBER SOONER OR LATER YOU WILL HAVE TO BACK YOUR SHIT UP FACE TO FACE! DO YOUR THING AT YOUR SHOP AND CHILL ON ALL THE BULLSHIT REMARKS! *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 11:05 PM~17862377
> *HEY ANTONIO, YOU SURE DO LIKE TALKING SHIT THROUGH A COMPUTER. BUT REMEMBER SOONER OR LATER YOU WILL HAVE TO BACK YOUR SHIT UP FACE TO FACE! DO YOUR THING AT YOUR SHOP AND CHILL ON ALL THE BULLSHIT REMARKS!
> *


we need to go to all kinds of shows the ones we dont go to guess who shows up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 22 2010, 10:57 PM~17862266
> *I DONT WANT TO TAKE THE CREDIT OF SOMENTHING I DID.
> 
> DONT STRUGLE  I MADEIT , I  DESIGNED IT I KNOW HOW TO FIX A LITTLE PROBLEM FOR ME , THATS A BIG PROBLEM TO YOU .
> ...


LOOK YOU FREE LOADING MOTHER FUCKER DONT GET ME STARTED CAUSE I WILL PUT YOUR BITCH ASS ON BLAST IVE BEEN COOL AND NOT SAID MUCH BUT KEEP BUMPIMG YOUR GUMS AND WATCH YOU UNGREATFUL BITCH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jun 22 2010, 10:49 PM~17861239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 22 2010, 02:26 PM~17856992
> *60 impala next to get lifted..paint by sic
> 
> 
> ...


Southside....Best choice I could have ever made


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 23 2010, 01:20 AM~17863015
> *Southside....Best choice I could have ever made
> *


*ROBERT GET THIS MAN A SOUTHSIDE STICKER :biggrin: *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller+Jun 22 2010, 04:13 PM~17857481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 11:59 PM~17863306
> *This can't b good when the only word I recognize is BITCH... </span>:drama:*


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 10:05 PM~17862377
> *HEY ANTONIO, YOU SURE DO LIKE TALKING SHIT THROUGH A COMPUTER. BUT REMEMBER SOONER OR LATER YOU WILL HAVE TO BACK YOUR SHIT UP FACE TO FACE! DO YOUR THING AT YOUR SHOP AND CHILL ON ALL THE BULLSHIT REMARKS!
> *


 :0 :0 

hugo gettin that cali attitude........yay yay yay........... :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 22 2010, 10:13 PM~17862480
> *LOOK YOU FREE LOADING MOTHER FUCKER DONT GET ME STARTED CAUSE I WILL PUT YOUR BITCH ASS ON BLAST IVE BEEN COOL AND NOT SAID  MUCH BUT KEEP BUMPIMG YOUR GUMS AND WATCH YOU UNGREATFUL BITCH
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 22 2010, 08:32 PM~17861005
> *NICE  WORK , AT1  FRAME AND KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK LOOKS GOOD  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



tryin to make power moves with a droptop cavalier


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 22 2010, 05:09 PM~17858923
> *:scrutinize:
> *


what a real glasshouse suspension should look like


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:44 AM~17863905
> *
> 
> *




YOU NEED TO PAY FOR THAT CHICK YOU RENTED THE OTHER WEEK !

AND NO ! I WILL NOT TAKE CD'S AS PAYMENT.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 22 2010, 11:57 PM~17862266
> *I DONT WANT TO TAKE THE CREDIT OF SOMENTHING I DID.
> 
> DONT STRUGLE  I MADEIT , I  DESIGNED IT I KNOW HOW TO FIX A LITTLE PROBLEM FOR ME , THATS A BIG PROBLEM TO YOU .
> ...


Struggle??? Hahaha with what that simple ass kustom "LOCK-OFF"? I don't think so.. that shit isn't rocket sience and I know enough to know my way around the KUSTOM LOCK OFF and how it was put together.... the technology isn't really that advanced...its the same rear set up ZEFE was doing 15 years ago


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Jun 23 2010, 09:09 AM~17864359
> *YOU NEED TO PAY FOR THAT CHICK YOU RENTED THE OTHER WEEK !
> 
> AND NO !  I WILL NOT TAKE CD'S AS PAYMENT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

trippin..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jun 22 2010, 09:26 PM~17860919
> *WHERES THE MEETING SPOT FOR THE CRUISE ON THE 17th...lmk....IS ANYONE CRUISING DWN TO GALVESTON FOR 4th OF JULY.....?
> *


G-Town on the 4th. What time we rollin?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2010, 07:47 AM~17864596
> *G-Town on the 4th. What time we rollin?
> *


im down..


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

why is everybody always so angryunno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 07:14 AM~17864399
> *Struggle??? Hahaha  with what that simple ass kustom "LOCK-OFF"? I don't think so.. that shit isn't rocket sience and I know enough to know my way around the KUSTOM LOCK OFF and how it was put together.... the technology isn't really that advanced...its the same rear set up ZEFE was doing 15 years ago
> *


 :yes:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 07:14 AM~17864399
> *Struggle??? Hahaha  with what that simple ass kustom "LOCK-OFF"? I don't think so.. that shit isn't rocket sience and I know enough to know my way around the KUSTOM LOCK OFF and how it was put together.... the technology isn't really that advanced...its the same rear set up ZEFE was doing 15 years ago
> *


TELL THIS DUMB BITCH ISNT ANYBODY STRUGGLING I JUST DONT WANT MY REAREND UNDER MY QUATER PANLES ITS NOT A FUCKING CIRCUS CAR ITS ACLEAN STREET CAR SOMETHING HE KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT HIS STANDARDS ARE WAY DIFFERENT THEN MINE AND FOR SECOND THERES NOTHING TO ADJUST HE JUST MOCK EVEYTHING WITH OUT BUSHING AND FORGOT TO ADD THE THE 1/2 FOR THE BUSHING


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 07:14 AM~17864399
> *Struggle??? Hahaha  with what that simple ass kustom "LOCK-OFF"? I don't think so.. that shit isn't rocket sience and I know enough to know my way around the KUSTOM LOCK OFF and how it was put together.... the technology isn't really that advanced...its the same rear set up ZEFE was doing 15 years ago
> *


Y DON'T U "LOCK OFF" DEEEEEEZZZZZ NUUUUTTTZZZZ CHAVALONNNNNNN!!!!!!!???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 22 2010, 10:05 PM~17862377
> *HEY ANTONIO, YOU SURE DO LIKE TALKING SHIT THROUGH A COMPUTER. BUT REMEMBER SOONER OR LATER YOU WILL HAVE TO BACK YOUR SHIT UP FACE TO FACE! DO YOUR THING AT YOUR SHOP AND CHILL ON ALL THE BULLSHIT REMARKS!
> *


YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND HES A STRIGHT BICTH WITH HIS PUPPET SANTOS BESIDE HIM WE ALL SEEN HIM GET KNOCK THE FUCK FOR RUNNING HIS MOUTH AND BURNING PEOPLE THE SAME REASON HE CANT TAKE HIS BITCH ASS CANT GO HOME OR CALI CAUSE HE BURN BLVD HYDARLICS IN LA THEN ROBERTS WHEELS IN COLORADO THEN MORE BOUNCE IN LA AND THEN IRVING COUSTOMS AND THEN TORRES EMPIRE AND THEN SOUTH SIDE NOW YOU TELL ME YOU CANT TELL ME THAT OUT OF 6 SHOPS U COULDNT MAKE IT WHAT DOES THAT TELL YOU


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNE!!!!!


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn put on blast partna lmao post up the vid of this fool getting knocked out


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

these!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 10:15 AM~17864761
> *why is everybody always so angryunno:
> *


Cuz u got a 59 rag wit sumthin from tha sippy to make these haterz feel shitty


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2010, 10:55 AM~17864973
> *Y DON'T U "LOCK OFF" DEEEEEEZZZZZ NUUUUTTTZZZZ CHAVALONNNNNNN!!!!!!!???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


In yo mawf shit head....so take two deez and don't call me in tha morning


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

:run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

all of you suck on buiding custom work, big brown is the man 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 









:ugh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jun 23 2010, 12:21 PM~17865566
> *:run:
> *



SUP BRA!!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2010, 12:23 PM~17865580
> *all of you suck on buiding custom work, big brown is the man
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 09:15 AM~17864761
> *why is everybody always so angryunno:
> *


You better shut up before they tell u to "lose their number"  :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2010, 10:23 AM~17865580
> *all of you suck on buiding custom work, big brown is the man
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


that was enough to break you off :biggrin: :biggrin: lla no yores presiosa :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

lol... beeeee ? this is funny :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 10:15 AM~17864761
> *why is everybody always so angryunno:
> *


cause they are sissy ass butt hurt women


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 23 2010, 12:38 PM~17865715
> *You better shut up before they tell u to "lose their number"   :biggrin:
> *


i lost all you queers numbers when I changed my phone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 23 2010, 12:38 PM~17865715
> *You better shut up before they tell u to "lose their number"   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wtf? who told you to lose their number? :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 12:47 PM~17865785
> *i lost all you queers numbers when I changed my phone
> *


whew, glad you still have mine = no queer :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 12:50 PM~17865812
> *whew, glad you still have mine = no queer  :biggrin:
> *


you know I cant stay mad at you :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

AM BORED!!! :uh:  
HERE'S A PICTURE AFTER PAINTING THE CHROME...
OPEN FOR COMMENTS AND OPINIONS....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 23 2010, 12:54 PM~17865870
> *AM BORED!!! :uh:
> HERE'S A PICTURE AFTER PAINTING THE CHROME...
> OPEN FOR COMMENTS AND OPINIONS....
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 12:56 PM~17865893
> *:ugh:
> *


 :nicoderm: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jun 23 2010, 12:59 PM~17865915
> *:nicoderm:  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 23 2010, 12:38 PM~17865715
> *You better shut up before they tell u to "lose their number"   :biggrin:
> *


I dunno who you are, but you sure are an asshole :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 01:02 PM~17865952
> *I dunno who you are, but you sure are an asshole  :angry:
> *


don't be talking to bojoe like that.  he'll sic' short *dog* on you!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 01:03 PM~17865958
> *don't be talking to bojoe like that.    he'll sic' short dog on you!
> *


oh hey mr. bonjoe, didnt recognize you with all this assholiness youve been displaying here on the internets


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 23 2010, 12:38 PM~17865715
> *You better shut up before they tell u to "lose their number"   :biggrin:
> *



Maybe you should learn how to keep your friends. These fools you hang out with now haven't known you as long as a few of us, bit I'm sure they'll will.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 01:13 PM~17866059
> *Maybe you should learn how to keep your friends.  These fools you hang out with now haven't known you as long as a few of us, bit I'm sure they'll will.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

ay guey! then we should drop bojoe from Brookglen CC bojoe ---> :buttkick: <---short & latin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 01:13 PM~17866059
> *Maybe you should learn how to keep your friends.  These fools you hang out with now haven't known you as long as a few of us, bit I'm sure they'll will.
> *


novela.............. :drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 01:31 PM~17866202
> *novela.............. :drama:
> *


 :drama: 



been a good couple of novelas as of late mr. platano


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 01:32 PM~17866208
> *:drama:
> been a good couple of novelas as of late mr. platano
> *


 i havent been around, Im going to now


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 01:13 PM~17866059
> *Maybe you should learn how to keep your friends.  These fools you hang out with now haven't known you as long as a few of us, bit I'm sure they'll will.
> *


I know Mr. bonjoe, he seems to be a swell guy :dunno:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

wuz good Houston :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 01:35 PM~17866231
> *i havent been around, Im going to now
> *


it's because you been facebooking like a lil asian wh0re in a sweat shop. :uh:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 23 2010, 06:34 AM~17864020
> *tryin to make power moves with a droptop cavalier
> *


I though he had a wagon. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 23 2010, 01:37 PM~17866251
> *I though he had a wagon. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for reminding me man... i got this wagon for 2500 obo.

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1805352042.html


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 01:36 PM~17866245
> *it's because you been facebooking like a lil asian wh0re in a sweat shop.  :uh:
> *


 :around:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 10:49 AM~17865805
> *:0  wtf?  who told you to lose their number?  :scrutinize:
> *


deeeeezzzzz nuuutttttttzzzzzzz!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 23 2010, 01:51 PM~17866355
> *deeeeezzzzz nuuutttttttzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


sasssssssss! :twak:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 12:13 PM~17866059
> *Maybe you should learn how to keep your friends.  These fools you hang out with now haven't known you as long as a few of us, bit I'm sure they'll will.
> *


Pat you’re so right… this is the BEST thing that has happened to me! I don’t have ppl hitten me up for $$ or trying to sell me over priced parts. Your new peeps don’t know u like I know u either! The way I see it the fewer the better.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 11:53 AM~17866374
> *sasssssssss!  :twak:
> *


still gotcha !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 22 2010, 05:13 PM~17857481
> *Anyone know where I can get a set of 175 70r 14 wit whitewalls apperently no tire shop in htown sell em anymore
> *


tire and wheel connection off of jones rd.


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

what's up houston. don't really know any of the riders... but i thought i'd try and see. worth a shot.

visiting from toronto for my brother's wedding... was wondering if there are any cruises/meets/anything along those lines...where are the common places that people meet up etc? i'm always willing to see quality rides... inspiration!

i'm staying by the Galleria leaving on the 28th i believe...

let me know! thanks


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 12:46 PM~17865782
> *cause they are sissy ass butt hurt women
> *


*WHO YOU THROWING THAT SHIT TO BRO!*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 23 2010, 01:55 PM~17866401
> *Pat you’re so right… this is the BEST thing that has happened to me! I don’t have ppl hitten me up for $$ or trying to sell me over priced parts. Your new peeps don’t know u like I know u either! The way I see it the fewer the better.
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 02:29 PM~17866670
> *WHO YOU THROWING THAT SHIT TO BRO!
> *


 :dunno: the butthurt sissy angry people?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 02:30 PM~17866685
> *:dunno: the butthurt sissy angry people?
> *


*HOMIE YOU DONT KNOW ME TO PLAY WITH ME, WHAT SIDE OF THE FUCKEN FENCE YOU ON *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 02:36 PM~17866707
> *HOMIE YOU DONT KNOW ME TO PLAY WITH ME, WHAT SIDE OF THE FUCKEN FENCE YOU ON
> *


okay, I seem to be lost here, are you angry about something :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

im in spring branch homie, but it seems we are having a misunderstanding here, so before you go and threaten someone, be sure you are threatening for the right reason


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeee ?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

so before we get into this contest on whos nuts are bigger, my comments were not directed to you, I dont see how you even came to the conclusion that they were LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 02:45 PM~17866737
> *beeeee ?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

apparently everyone here is angry LMAO! and for once, im not!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 11:51 AM~17865346
> *Cuz u got a 59 rag wit sumthin from tha sippy to make these haterz feel shitty
> *


 :angry: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 23 2010, 01:55 PM~17866401
> *Pat you’re so right… this is the BEST thing that has happened to me! I don’t have ppl hitten me up for $$ or trying to sell me over priced parts. Your new peeps don’t know u like I know u either! The way I see it the fewer the better.
> *



Goddamn ur fuckin brickheaded. I have nothing to hide and u know that. I haven't ever fucked anyone over and you know that. And I never cried to my homie about the price of a part that you still don't have mr. I can find it anywhere.

Call brian I'm sure he'll give u a real good deal on it.

Like I said nobody on here knows you better than I do. I'm not gonna piss on here with you, but u still want to be a smartass. That's why I told you 'lose my number' in the first place.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

kind of off topic, but damn this ruca is hot-t-t!

http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&rl...l=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Since everyone else is bitching my turn, I hate my fucking phone. POS is frozen up and I can't use the touch screen.  Two of the same phones with same problem in 6 months.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 03:08 PM~17866904
> *kind of off topic, but damn this ruca is hot-t-t!
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&rl...l=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> *


thats a man! :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 03:04 PM~17866865
> *Goddamn ur fuckin brickheaded.  I have nothing to hide and u know that.  I haven't ever fucked anyone over and you know that.  And I never cried to my homie about the price of a part that you still don't have mr. I can find it anywhere.
> 
> Call brian I'm sure he'll give u a real good deal on it.
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 03:19 PM~17866987
> *thats a man!  :wow:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 03:40 PM~17867156
> *:ugh:
> *


you havent been stroking it to them pics did you? NO ****! :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 03:41 PM~17867169
> *you havent been stroking it to them pics did you? NO ****!  :0
> *


no sir, i'm married. :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 03:42 PM~17867177
> *no sir, i'm married.  :biggrin:  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 03:44 PM~17867210
> *:roflmao:
> *


pics of your sis plis.... :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 03:45 PM~17867221
> *pics of your sis plis....  :cheesy:
> *


pics of your wife first :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 03:49 PM~17867257
> *pics of your wife first  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 03:51 PM~17867277
> *:cheesy:
> *


pm them to me  noone has to know


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 23 2010, 01:12 PM~17866926
> *Since everyone else is bitching my turn, I hate my fucking phone. POS is frozen up and I can't use the touch screen.    Two of the same phones with same problem in 6 months.
> *


holy shit it must be a HTC cause i always have that problem.... never again will i but another htc


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeee ? :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 03:58 PM~17867352
> *holy shit it must be a HTC  cause i always have that problem.... never again will i but another htc
> *


it is gay boy, mine does the same thing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *dj short dog,* MIJITODEHOUSTON

o.g. in the house hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:03 PM~17867387
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: dj short dog, MIJITODEHOUSTON
> 
> ...


bish your the oldest one on this site LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 04:05 PM~17867401
> *bish your the oldest one on this site LOL
> *


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

short doggy dog ......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:06 PM~17867412
> *
> *


dont strain yourself guey.......check to see if your heart medicine is close by


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 04:07 PM~17867418
> *short doggy dog ......
> *


gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay boy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 04:08 PM~17867434
> *dont strain yourself guey.......check to see if your heart medicine is close by
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:09 PM~17867440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


then via con dios my friend :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 04:11 PM~17867450
> *then via con dios my friend  :angel:
> *


vete a el gran chile my f.o.b. friend.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 02:04 PM~17866865
> *Goddamn ur fuckin brickheaded.  I have nothing to hide and u know that.  I haven't ever fucked anyone over and you know that.  And I never cried to my homie about the price of a part that you still don't have mr. I can find it anywhere.
> 
> Call brian I'm sure he'll give u a real good deal on it.
> ...


Sure thing...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:12 PM~17867457
> *vete a el gran chile my f.o.b. friend.
> *


i dont speak your wetbackian, please speak engrish :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 04:17 PM~17867508
> *i dont speak your wetbackian, please speak engrish  :biggrin:
> *


Quốc hội khoá XII đã bế mạc thành công sau gần một tháng làm việc khẩn trương, dân chủ và đầy trách nhiệm. Kỳ họp lần này không chỉ đã hoàn thành một khối lượng lớn công việc mà quan trọng hơn là đã đáp ứng được yêu cầu và nguyện vọng của người dân.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jun 23 2010, 02:03 PM~17867387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que pasa bro!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 23 2010, 04:22 PM~17867544
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:21 PM~17867540
> *Quốc hội khoá XII đã bế mạc thành công sau gần một tháng làm việc khẩn trương, dân chủ và đầy trách nhiệm. Kỳ họp lần này không chỉ đã hoàn thành một khối lượng lớn công việc mà quan trọng hơn là đã đáp ứng được yêu cầu và nguyện vọng của người dân.
> *


much better


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 02:22 PM~17867548
> *:twak:
> *



:biggrin: 

Talked to homeboy...said he'll put a battery in it today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Brookglen CC meeting tonight: Bojoe bring your lawnmower so that we can compare to short & my lawnmower. HOA dues are due also. :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 23 2010, 04:24 PM~17867575
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Talked to homeboy...said he'll put a battery in it today.
> *


Alright man, will have to sneak some more $$ out of the bank but she can't really complain since i bought her another suv.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 02:25 PM~17867587
> *Alright man, will have to sneak some more $$ out of the bank but she can't really complain since i bought her another suv.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

2500 obo 60k a/c needs tlc


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 02:24 PM~17867578
> *Brookglen CC meeting tonight:  Bojoe bring your lawnmower so that we can compare to short & my lawnmower.  HOA dues are due also.  :wow:
> *


Wonder if they'll take some "leathal weapon" wax for payment... :happysad: 





> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 02:25 PM~17867587
> *Alright man, will have to sneak some more $$ out of the bank but she can't really complain since i bought her another suv.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 23 2010, 04:31 PM~17867628
> *Wonder if they'll take some "lethal weapon" wax for payment.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jun 23 2010, 04:30 PM~17867624
> *2500 obo 60k a/c needs tlc
> 
> 
> ...


Hold up man, got to look this up on my cellphone, pinche jale blocked external uploaded pics.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 02:24 PM~17867578
> *Brookglen CC meeting tonight:  Bojoe bring your lawnmower so that we can compare to short & my lawnmower.  HOA dues are due also.  :wow:
> *


heeeeyyyy i have a riding lawnmower can i join ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 04:35 PM~17867678
> *heeeeyyyy i have a riding lawnmower can i join ?
> *


a huevo, we'll get you your staff shirt custom made. you want a polo or a le tigre?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 04:35 PM~17867678
> *heeeeyyyy i have a riding lawnmower can i join ?
> *


come over to my house and mow my yard you stupid wetter


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 04:37 PM~17867706
> *come over to my house and mow my yard you stupid wetter
> *


No matter how white you are in the inside, you'll always be a banana on the outside guey.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 04:01 PM~17867373
> *beeee ?  :happysad:
> *



i still like you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jun 23 2010, 04:30 PM~17867624
> *2500 obo 60k a/c needs tlc
> 
> 
> ...


pm me your # :wow: 

not a fan of cutlass' but looks solid. how far in baytown do you live?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 23 2010, 04:17 PM~17867507
> *Sure thing...
> *



:uh: keep hiding


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 04:39 PM~17867733
> *i still like you
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:38 PM~17867725
> *No matter how white you are in the inside, you'll always be a banana on the outside guey.
> *


and no matter how many cars you buy from your youth, you can never relive the past guey


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

2500 OBO REAR END DONE BY SHORTYS HAD BAGS ,NEW TIRES E







TC NEEDS TLC


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 04:43 PM~17867777
> *and no matter how many cars you buy from your youth, you can never relive the past guey
> *


i wasn't born in the 50's baboso :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:45 PM~17867794
> *i wasn't born in the 50's baboso  :uh:
> *


oh sorry, forgot, it was the 40s LMAO :cheesy:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 04:41 PM~17867758
> *:uh: keep hiding
> *


hows that tre coming along?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 04:53 PM~17867887
> *hows that tre coming along?
> *



which one? got some stuff lined up for the cream one, and the raggely piece is at the sheetmetal shop undergoing chemotherapy :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 04:54 PM~17867902
> *which one?  got some stuff lined up for the cream one, and the raggely piece is at the sheetmetal shop undergoing chemotherapy :biggrin:
> *


baller!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 04:54 PM~17867902
> *which one?  got some stuff lined up for the cream one, and the raggely piece is at the sheetmetal shop undergoing chemotherapy :biggrin:
> *


must be nice, you bonjoe and fagwad got too much money.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 04:55 PM~17867912
> *must be nice, you bonjoe and fagwad got too much money.
> *


brian?


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

BRAND NEW CRAGAR SS 15X8 $450


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 23 2010, 04:55 PM~17867912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucked up.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:56 PM~17867916
> *brian?
> *


nah, that maricone with the 59 rag :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 04:56 PM~17867916
> *brian?
> *


bah hahahahahahaha!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 04:57 PM~17867930
> *nah, i'm poor.  i need $500
> fucked up.
> *


got two rags and you say your poor? :angry:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2010, 09:47 AM~17864596
> *G-Town on the 4th. What time we rollin?
> *


GET IT SET-UP...NAME THE SPOT AND TIME WE ROLLIN OUT.... :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 12:29 PM~17866670
> *WHO YOU THROWING THAT SHIT TO BRO!
> *



:0 calm down hugo u dont need to catch another case


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 02:45 PM~17866739
> *so before we get into this contest on whos nuts are bigger, my comments were not directed to you, I dont see how you even came to the conclusion that they were LOL
> *


*OK DAWG WE STRAIGHT! YOU SEE WHAT I WAS BARKING ABOUT!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: HMART1970, 1014cadillac, dj short dog, adam 225

*QU-VOLE SHORT DOG :biggrin: *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 03:39 PM~17867738
> *pm me your #  :wow:
> 
> not a fan of cutlass' but looks solid.  how far in baytown do you live?
> *


832 893 2930 RIGHT OVER DA BRIDGE


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 05:10 PM~17868057
> *OK DAWG WE STRAIGHT! YOU SEE WHAT I WAS BARKING ABOUT!
> *


I do realize now LOL, but shit that was a lil too much reading haha, Im certianly glad that you didnt have to come to my place of business and beat me up LOL :happysad: 

I was thinking to myself, "1st day back and already someone wants to kill me" bah hahaha

and you might wanna tone down the font size, it appears that you are screaming


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 05:13 PM~17868090
> *I do realize now LOL, but shit that was a lil too much reading haha, Im certianly glad that you didnt have to come to my place of business and beat me up LOL  :happysad:
> 
> I was thinking to myself, "1st day back and already someone wants to kill me" bah hahaha
> ...


*KEEPING THE FONT SIZE THE WAY IT IS, THAT WAY THERE IS NO MIX UP IN WHAT I AM SAYING  *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 23 2010, 05:06 PM~17868018
> *:0 calm down hugo u dont need to catch another case
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 03:12 PM~17868071
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: HMART1970, 1014cadillac, dj short dog, adam 225
> 
> ...



Nada homie...aqui haciendole al buey...

What's good...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 23 2010, 05:25 PM~17868203
> *Nada homie...aqui haciendole al buey...
> 
> What's good...
> *


*STUCK AT THE YOB, GOTTA MAKE THAT MONEY! :biggrin: *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jun 23 2010, 03:03 PM~17867992
> *GET IT SET-UP...NAME THE SPOT AND TIME WE ROLLIN OUT.... :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 03:27 PM~17868219
> *STUCK AT THE YOB, GOTTA MAKE THAT MONEY! :biggrin:
> *



Asi es......no hay otra!

Yall set a date for grill n chill III?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 05:13 PM~17868090
> *I do realize now LOL, but shit that was a lil too much reading haha, Im certianly glad that you didnt have to come to my place of business and beat me up LOL  :happysad:
> 
> I was thinking to myself, "1st day back and already someone wants to kill me" bah hahaha
> ...



wheel burger chili cheese fries :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 05:36 PM~17868288
> *wheel burger chili cheese fries :cheesy:
> *


bish you know nothing about that :angry:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jun 23 2010, 05:30 PM~17868251
> *Asi es......no hay otra!
> 
> Yall set a date for grill n chill III?
> *


*SORRY HOMIE NO DATE YET*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 05:21 PM~17868163
> *KEEPING THE FONT SIZE THE WAY IT IS, THAT WAY THERE IS NO MIX UP IN WHAT I AM SAYING
> *


but I got mixed up at what your were saying :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 05:40 PM~17868316
> *bish you know nothing about that  :angry:
> *



i've had them before :angry: 


passed by yesterday but didn't see anyone.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 05:52 PM~17868418
> *i've had them before :angry:
> passed by yesterday but didn't see anyone.
> *


im sure you got the mud butt like everyone else too LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

july 17th cruise will be moved to another date due to some important things happening that day..ill post the the official date for the july cruise by saturday if there will be one


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jun 23 2010, 07:50 AM~17864258
> *what a real glasshouse suspension should look like
> *



  :dunno: WHATS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN???  :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

trippin!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Jun 23 2010, 09:07 PM~17866516
> *what's up houston.  don't really know any of the riders... but i thought i'd try and see.  worth a shot.
> 
> visiting from toronto for my brother's wedding... was wondering if there are any cruises/meets/anything along those lines...where are the common places that people meet up etc? i'm always willing to see quality rides... inspiration!
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Jun 23 2010, 05:13 PM~17869163


u have a better chance just hittin up southside customs, someone is always there and they cool peeps, they have a few rides there u can look at..as for cruising, u see whats going on in here...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 03:41 PM~17867758
> *:uh: keep hiding
> *


i'm confused ...hiding from what. :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 23 2010, 06:50 PM~17868928
> *      :dunno:  WHATS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN???    :dunno:
> *





:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2010, 05:34 PM~17869339
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 23 2010, 05:09 PM~17868560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2010, 04:09 PM~17868560
> *july 17th cruise will be moved to another date due to some important things happening that day..ill post the the official date for the july cruise by saturday if there will be one
> *


YES SIR BOSS MAN :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jun 23 2010, 07:38 PM~17869368
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2010, 07:43 PM~17869403
> *YES SIR BOSS MAN :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2010, 05:45 PM~17869419
> *:uh:
> *


:happysad: sorry boss man :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2010, 05:43 PM~17869403
> *YES SIR BOSS MAN :uh:
> *


***** gon shine up that dull ass fleetwood..lol..at least he is down to cruise..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 22 2010, 10:34 PM~17861028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2010, 07:51 PM~17869476
> *:happysad: sorry boss man :|
> *


  


lac will look clean with these peeking out the extended skirts


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

foe life


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

same car


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 23 2010, 05:51 PM~17869480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch I killll uuuuuu! :barf::barf:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 23 2010, 07:51 PM~17869480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: you could ride on tha back like i did in the magic school bus of yours

zeniths


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2010, 06:00 PM~17869567
> *:happysad: its a daily i dont give a fuck what it looks like
> 
> :uh:  you could ride on tha back like i did in the magic school bus of yours
> *


Well fuck u and dat lac of urs..... :x: and fuck dat cruise too!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2010, 04:09 PM~17868560
> *july 17th cruise will be moved to another date due to some important things happening that day..ill post the the official date for the july cruise by saturday if there will be one
> *


what u gona be riding in and is it lifted


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2010, 08:04 PM~17869600
> *what u gona be riding in and is it lifted
> *


in your lac :cheesy: :cheesy:




in my lac :|
im just trying to get this thing started no one is doing the effort to do anything for lowriders around here


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

STREET TOYS MISSIPPI


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i want some chrome daytons for my fleetwood if anyone has some 72s in either 13 or 14s let me know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 23 2010, 06:05 PM~17869607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill sell you my black and chrome zetons :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *HMART1970*, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


:uh: 







slimmmmmyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2010, 06:00 PM~17869567
> *:happysad: its a daily i dont give a fuck what it looks like
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 08:16 PM~17869697
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, HMART1970, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
> :uh:
> ...


  :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17869851
> *  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


*YOU WRONG SLIM :biggrin: *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2010, 08:05 PM~17869607
> *in your lac  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> in my lac :|
> im just trying to get this thing started no one is doing the effort to do anything for lowriders around here
> *


just put the booster seat in the lac and do your thing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2010, 08:00 PM~17869567
> *:happysad: its a daily i dont give a fuck what it looks like
> 
> :uh:  you could ride on tha back like i did in the magic school bus of yours
> ...


hear ***** had you int he booster seat. 

:rimshot:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jun 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17869851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WTF you see this shit? gtfo hugo everywhere you go, people turn gay


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 09:13 PM~17870255
> *WTF you see this shit?  gtfo hugo everywhere you go, people turn gay
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :| :| :| :|


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 09:14 PM~17870268
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :|  :|  :|  :|
> *



bitch you know where to find me :guns:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 09:16 PM~17870282
> *bitch you know where to find me :guns:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

whats up slim


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WAR OF THE LOWRIDERS........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2010, 09:17 PM~17870296
> *WAR OF THE LOWRIDERS........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you want some too? :ninja:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2010, 09:17 PM~17870296
> *WAR OF THE LOWRIDERS........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :| :| :|


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 09:19 PM~17870320
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :|  :|  :|
> *



you still talkin? :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17870314
> *you want some too?  :ninja:
> *


U GONNA NEED AN ARMADA :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17870320
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :|  :|  :|
> *


WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2010, 09:20 PM~17870333
> *U GONNA NEED AN ARMADA    :0
> *



or an empire? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 09:13 PM~17870255
> *WTF you see this shit?  gtfo hugo everywhere you go, people turn gay
> *


wait a minute......LK carshow...u volunteer to serve hotdogs.......heard about tha missing weenies.....then your spotted with a pink blowpop..... imjussayinnoumsayin.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2010, 07:17 PM~17870296
> *WAR OF THE LOWRIDERS........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I'm tellin ya..... ****** in ptown must eat gun powder for breakfast.....always krunk


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 09:22 PM~17870352
> *wait a minute......LK carshow...u volunteer to serve hotdogs.......heard about tha missing weenies.....then your spotted with a pink blowpop..... imjussayinnoumsayin.com
> *



fool :roflmao: :roflmao: 

the great weenie caper


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 23 2010, 09:21 PM~17870340
> *WUT UP HOMIE
> *


*CHILLING AT THE JOB AND TRYING TO KEEP PAT IN CHECK......BUT I AM FAILING IN THAT DEPARTMENT :biggrin: *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 09:24 PM~17870371
> *CHILLING AT THE JOB AND TRYING TO KEEP PAT IN CHECK......BUT I AM FAILING IN THAT DEPARTMENT :biggrin:
> *



you can't contain this ragin bull homie.


you also failing in the good tric department :angry:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 09:22 PM~17870352
> *wait a minute......LK carshow...u volunteer to serve hotdogs.......heard about tha missing weenies.....then your spotted with a pink blowpop..... imjussayinnoumsayin.com
> *


*AW SHIT BEST LAUGH IVE HAD ALL FUKING DAY....REAL TALK SLIM!!!!!!!imjussayinnoumsayin.com*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 09:22 PM~17870352
> *wait a minute......LK carshow...u volunteer to serve hotdogs.......heard about tha missing weenies.....then your spotted with a pink blowpop..... imjussayinnoumsayin.com
> *


not to mention this fool took the blowpop out of the wrapper put it in his mouth then pulled it out and the pink candy part was gone only thing left was tha gum in perfect shape :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 09:27 PM~17870400
> *not to mention this fool took the blowpop out of the wrapper put it in his mouth then pulled it out and the pink candy part was gone only thing left was tha gum in perfect shape :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



*NOW HOLD UP GODDAMMIT, THAT IS WHERE I DRAW THE LINE. I ADMIT TO THE WEENIE STUFF, BUT THAT BLOWPOP SHIT IS ALL YOUR BOY WITH THE BLUE DEUCE*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 09:16 PM~17870282
> *bitch you know where to find me :guns:
> *


on ur knees or all fours from what i hear...... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 09:27 PM~17870400
> *not to mention this fool took the blowpop out of the wrapper put it in his mouth then pulled it out and the pink candy part was gone only thing left was tha gum in perfect shape :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*AND THAT SHIT HAPPENED IN A SPAN OF ABOUT 3 SECONDS GOE FIGURE?*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

LIL TRIC, MARIO COLD BUSTED YOUR ASS WITH THAT BLOW POP IN YOUR MOUTH. HUGO THOUGHT DRIVIN DOWN THOSE BACK ROADS HE WAS SAFE!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 09:30 PM~17870432
> *BITCH YOU NEED TO BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD BEFORE THE PICS COME TO LIGHT AND TELL THE TRUTH!*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 09:30 PM~17870432
> *NOW HOLD UP GODDAMMIT, THAT IS WHERE I DRAW THE LINE.  I ADMIT TO THE WEENIE STUFF, BUT THAT BLOWPOP SHIT IS ALL YOUR BOY WITH THE BLUE DEUCE
> *


i saw tha pics *****


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jun 23 2010, 09:30 PM~17870433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf is this tag team bullcaca


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 07:31 PM~17870441
> *LIL TRIC, MARIO COLD BUSTED YOUR ASS WITH THAT BLOW POP IN YOUR MOUTH.  HUGO THOUGHT DRIVIN DOWN THOSE BACK ROADS HE WAS SAFE!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: all i saw was the white stick that bitch was down the throat!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2010, 09:22 PM~17870360
> *I'm tellin ya.....  ****** in ptown must eat gun powder for breakfast.....always krunk
> *


its the refinery fumes


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 09:32 PM~17870456
> *BITCH YOU NEED TO BACK AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD BEFORE THE PICS COME TO LIGHT AND TELL THE TRUTH!
> *


you wanna keep them teeth in that big mouth son?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 09:32 PM~17870464
> *wtf is this tag team bullcaca
> *


*YOU USE TO IT TRIC, JUST LIKE IN THA PINTA FOOL*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 23 2010, 09:33 PM~17870467
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: all i saw was the white stick that bitch was down the throat!!!
> *



my *****


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 09:32 PM~17870464
> *wtf is this tag team bullcaca
> *


no sir i have nothin to do with your down-tha-sausage-games


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 09:34 PM~17870480
> *YOU USE TO IT TRIC, JUST LIKE IN THA PINTA FOOL
> *


you wanna have a flashback? :naughty:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

quote=The Truth,Jun 23 2010, 09:33 PM~17870467
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: all i saw was the white stick that bitch was down the throat!!!
[/quote]

*FUCKING MARIO YOU NOSEYSUMOMUMBITCH*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 05:56 PM~17869517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Big-Tymer, The Truth, cali rydah, 79gp, MIJITODEHOUSTON, Lord Goofy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2010, 09:42 PM~17870547
> *:wow:
> *


i know huh..........i cant wait im almost there


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 07:50 PM~17870652
> *i know huh..........i cant wait im almost there
> *


patience


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 07:50 PM~17870652
> *i know huh..........i cant wait im almost there
> *


x2


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 23 2010, 09:58 PM~17870745
> *patience
> *


*ECHALE GANAS BOILER, EN POCO TIEMPO SALDRA :biggrin: *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 23 2010, 08:11 PM~17870906
> *ECHALE GANAS BOILER, EN POCO TIEMPO SALDRA :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 22 2010, 07:17 PM~17860046
> *its been hot outside :happysad:
> *


ooorrrrllly :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chevylo97, Rivis~N~Lacs, *Kustom 401K, HMART1970*, 84 BLAZER


:0 

boss man in the house


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 23 2010, 10:43 PM~17871337
> *ooorrrrllly :biggrin:
> *


yea rrrrlllyyyy


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

GOT SOME NEW PICS .......DELETEING THE OTHERS....BE BACK!!!!!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

WHAZ UP BUDDDDIIIIEEE!!!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 23 2010, 11:36 AM~17866245
> *it's because you been facebooking like a lil asian wh0re in a sweat shop.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 23 2010, 01:58 PM~17867352
> *holy shit it must be a HTC  cause i always have that problem.... never again will i but another htc
> *


x2 pluto :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 23 2010, 09:49 PM~17871408
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: chevylo97, Rivis~N~Lacs, Kustom 401K, HMART1970, 84 BLAZER
> :0
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 23 2010, 03:36 PM~17868288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh: :sprint:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 23 2010, 10:08 PM~17871626
> *sloppy joes are the shit :biggrin:
> 
> :barf:  :barf:
> ...


WTF :wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 23 2010, 09:19 PM~17871739
> *WTF :wow:
> *


sloppy joes "the sandwich" "the meal" :biggrin: inside joke 

or are you referring to pat declaring his love to men :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 23 2010, 04:13 PM~17868090
> *I do realize now LOL, but shit that was a lil too much reading haha, Im certianly glad that you didnt have to come to my place of business and beat me up LOL  :happysad:
> 
> I was thinking to myself, "1st day back and already someone wants to kill me" bah hahaha
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

I GOT THIS HOMIE!!!!!!......WERE U AT...BRO


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 23 2010, 10:25 PM~17871754
> *sloppy joes "the sandwich"  "the meal" :biggrin: inside joke
> 
> or are you referring to pat declaring his love to men :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :werd:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

A T L .. NO SOLO FOOD PUCK BITCH!!!!!!HOMIE....HOUSE [email protected]!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 23 2010, 09:44 PM~17871913
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :werd:
> *


From: *D H*
 my 2nd home


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 23 2010, 10:53 PM~17872001
> *From: D H
> my 2nd home
> *


yea down the street from both of us :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 23 2010, 09:54 PM~17872012
> *yea down the street from both of us  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oorrrllyy i member picking up my lady in D.H. and seeing the blazer creeping by :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 23 2010, 10:53 PM~17872001
> *From: D H
> my 2nd home
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 23 2010, 10:41 PM~17871888
> *I GOT THIS HOMIE!!!!!!......WERE U AT...BRO
> *


  :guns: :nono:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2010, 06:14 AM~17864399
> *Struggle??? Hahaha  with what that simple ass kustom "LOCK-OFF"? I don't think so.. that shit isn't rocket sience and I know enough to know my way around the KUSTOM LOCK OFF and how it was put together.... the technology isn't really that advanced...its the same rear set up ZEFE was doing 15 years ago
> *



I SEEN SOME SHIT ZEFE DID ON BOILERS CAR A COUPLE YEARS AGO WHEN HES FRAME BROKE IN HALF BECAUSE OF THE SHITTY WORK HE DID!!! :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Jus stopin by on layitlow 2 see wuts popin I hav not been on n a while :angry:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 24 2010, 12:48 AM~17872441
> *I SEEN SOME SHIT ZEFE DID ON BOILERS CAR A COUPLE YEARS AGO WHEN HES FRAME BROKE IN HALF BECAUSE OF THE SHITTY WORK HE DID!!! :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK calling me at 11pm :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: what you need :scrutinize:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jun 24 2010, 03:33 AM~17873740
> *WHAT THE FUCK calling me at 11pm  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: what you need  :scrutinize:
> *



U GOT ANYMORE CARS FOR SALE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 24 2010, 07:03 AM~17873836
> *U GOT ANYMORE CARS FOR SALE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no i am looking to get one for me, whats up on the 79 cutty.. know some one whit a big body


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jun 24 2010, 03:33 AM~17873740
> *WHAT THE FUCK calling me at 11pm  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: what you need  :scrutinize:
> *













COMING SOON TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!! :biggrin: IM GONNA PICK U UP SOON SO WE CAN HIT UP G-TOWN!!!


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 24 2010, 08:12 AM~17874061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :tears: i fucked up on that one... i may need 3 pumps


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Those looking for something to get into this weekend...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 24 2010, 12:48 AM~17872441
> *I SEEN SOME SHIT ZEFE DID ON BOILERS CAR A COUPLE YEARS AGO WHEN HES FRAME BROKE IN HALF BECAUSE OF THE SHITTY WORK HE DID!!! :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


I never said he was tha best I was just sayin that I've seen a lot more of those rear suspension setups its nothin new...I've seen a lot of stuff zefe did break....but I also seen a lot of stuff he did hold up just fine


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2010, 06:09 AM~17874287
> *I never said he was tha best I was just sayin that I've seen a lot more of those rear suspension setups its nothin new...I've seen a lot of stuff zefe did break....but I also seen a lot of stuff he did hold up just fine
> *



TRUE... SO WHEN U BRINGING OUT THE LINCOLN? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 23 2010, 06:09 PM~17868560
> *july 17th cruise will be moved to another date due to some important things happening that day..ill post the the official date for the july cruise by saturday if there will be one
> *


what you rolling in?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2010, 09:09 AM~17874287
> *I never said he was tha best I was just sayin that I've seen a lot more of those rear suspension setups its nothin new...I've seen a lot of stuff zefe did break....but I also seen a lot of stuff he did hold up just fine
> *



TO BE HONEST SHORTY IS OVER PRICED BUT SHIT YOU CAN DEPEND ON THERES BE A LOT OF PEOPLE THAT BEEN AROUND IN THIS GAME FOR A MIN BUT THE ONE PERSON WHO CANT BE BEAT IS SHORTY NOT IN TEXAS ANYWAYS BUT JUST MY TWO SCENTS....


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

5 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, Mack10, BAYTOWNSLC, *NIX CUSTOMS, RA-RA* :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 24 2010, 11:01 AM~17875038
> *what you rolling in?
> *


57


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2010, 11:55 AM~17875424
> *57
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jun 24 2010, 11:51 AM~17875396
> *5 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, Mack10, BAYTOWNSLC, NIX CUSTOMS, RA-RA :wave:
> *


 :boink: :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 24 2010, 10:33 AM~17874827
> *TRUE... SO WHEN U BRINGING OUT THE LINCOLN? :biggrin:
> *


Soon as darkness puts that monkey caca on it and I get started on tha setup and my wheels come in I say about 3 more months and about 2gs more (that I don't have) and we be dippin ...I hope we will see I'll let u know homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2010, 12:22 PM~17875627
> *Soon as darkness puts that monkey caca on it and I get started on tha setup and my wheels come in I say about 3 more months and about 2gs more (that I don't have) and we be dippin ...I hope we will see I'll let u know homie
> *


well i can help 


2gs for your escalade  





:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jun 24 2010, 03:04 PM~17876990
> *well i can help
> 2gs for your escalade
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


why so u can trade it to tony for your lincon back ........knowing u you will trade it for purple stuff............what a dipshit......i bet u kickin yoself in tha ass for that one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2010, 03:26 PM~17877178
> *why so u can trade it to tony for your lincon back ........knowing u you will trade it for purple stuff............what a dipshit......i bet u kickin yoself in tha ass for that one :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no... need to get somthing that makes people look and say that was done up right.. looking back i now see what you was saying back then... but fuck it i was not happy thats why i sold it... why have something that dont make you happy for it piss me off about the way it was done....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lowriders Rule!


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

looking for work car or truck... it needs to run good i have to go from humble to rosenberg


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jun 24 2010, 03:54 PM~17877425
> *no... need to get somthing that makes people look and say that was done up right.. looking back i now see what you was saying back then... but fuck it i was not happy thats why i sold it... why have something that dont make you happy for it piss me off about the way it was done....
> *


i guess ur right


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2010, 04:22 PM~17877610
> *i guess ur right
> *


 :guns:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 24 2010, 12:22 PM~17875627
> *Soon as darkness puts that monkey caca on it and I get started on tha setup and my wheels come in I say about 3 more months and about 2gs more (that I don't have) and we be dippin ...I hope we will see I'll let u know homie
> *


 :nono: :nono: :rimshot:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

uncle tim ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2010, 09:55 AM~17875424
> *57
> *


he asked what u rollin in, not how many dents u have :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Jun 24 2010, 05:58 AM~17873577-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Any one have a passenger side 2 bar straight (zenith style) knock off for sale? I need just 1 or if more I can keep as spares..... let me knos ASAP !


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 24 2010, 02:09 PM~17877514
> *Lowriders Rule!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 09:25 PM~17879801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



aaahhhhhhhhh memories......... :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MONKEY CACA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 09:25 PM~17879801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you getting rid of the elco?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 24 2010, 09:30 PM~17879856
> *MONKEY CACA!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:
> *



i want some


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2010, 07:32 PM~17879867
> *i want some
> *


x83


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 24 2010, 07:34 PM~17879875
> *x83
> *


x86


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez built..
dumbass rara





























clean and chrome.. on da bumper


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 24 2010, 07:27 PM~17879814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. sold it to japan :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 PM~17879925
> *houston stylez built..
> dumbass rara
> 
> ...


yup, too bad didnt last :no: :nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 24 2010, 07:41 PM~17879947
> *yup, too bad didnt last :no:  :nosad:
> *


cause he always selling shit..
but he got 62 in da works.. coming sooner or later


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 09:39 PM~17879925
> *houston stylez built..
> dumbass rara
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 07:46 PM~17880000
> *cause he always selling shit..
> but he got  62 in da works.. coming sooner or later
> *


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 24 2010, 07:32 PM~17879867
> *i want some
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 PM~17879925
> *houston stylez built..
> dumbass rara
> 
> ...


Clean ass ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jun 24 2010, 08:21 PM~17880298
> *Clean ass ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


was.. now sittin at marc customs.. fully frame and everything..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 24 2010, 07:39 PM~17879925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got parts off that bitch in my garage :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 PM~17879923
> *x86
> *


x2006 one more time this summer


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 09:39 PM~17879925
> *houston stylez built..
> dumbass rara
> 
> ...


CLEAN CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 PM~17879925
> *houston stylez built..
> dumbass rara
> 
> ...


fuckin bucket, no seatbelts, no windows, no t-tops, no firewall..... but was fun while it lasted!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HMART1970, latinkustoms4ever, [email protected]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 24 2010, 11:02 PM~17880686
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HMART1970, latinkustoms4ever, [email protected]
> 
> ...





n-o-m-a-m-e-s


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 24 2010, 10:02 PM~17880686
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HMART1970, latinkustoms4ever, [email protected]
> 
> ...


nooooooooo dont kill me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 24 2010, 11:08 PM~17880743
> *nooooooooo dont kill me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*DIS FUNNY GUY*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, streetseen.com

*OHH SHIT JAY'S UP IN THIS CAMP! :wow:*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 24 2010, 08:50 PM~17880542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. doing 90 on the freeway.. crazy ass *****


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs,* caveydd81*, RA-RA, HMART1970, Eddie$Money


dude, your brother has issues














:biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 09:39 PM~17879925
> *houston stylez built..
> dumbass rara
> 
> ...


Got something in da work that will take the game to another level.........

I miss that fuckin car!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

bitch is gonna get paid


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jun 24 2010, 09:16 PM~17880831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: aint nothin that aint already been done b4 :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

my new toy



ghetto uploader click pic to expand


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 24 2010, 11:55 PM~17881266
> *80
> :uh: aint nothin that aint already been done b4  :biggrin:
> *


not here in the H !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 24 2010, 10:58 PM~17881295
> *my new toy
> 
> 
> ...


looks good....  redoin mine, going with no vinyl top...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2010, 11:47 PM~17881184
> *bitch is gonna get paid
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2010, 11:47 PM~17881184
> *bitch is gonna get paid
> 
> 
> ...


coulda fixed her hair up or something before cameras starting rolling.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2010, 09:47 PM~17881184
> *bitch is gonna get paid
> 
> 
> ...


She was at my boys pool party the dayafter shegot fired on the 1s n 2s she got people behimd her......she ain't trippin....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 24 2010, 11:47 PM~17881184
> *bitch is gonna get paid
> 
> 
> ...


97.9 has been going down a lot lately.


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 24 2010, 11:28 PM~17882081
> *
> *


Just like the radio station always. Says its black radio


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 24 2010, 10:52 PM~17881736
> *not here in the H !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 24 2010, 10:55 PM~17880595
> *fuckin bucket, no seatbelts, no windows, no t-tops, no firewall..... but was fun while it lasted!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget no license plates, tags or inspection. But he still never got a single ticket in that car. RARA the master bullshitter. The only person I know who would ask the cop if he wants to pop the hood to see the chromed out motor, after getting pulled over for gas hopping on the cops. :roflmao:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

i need to know what's the difference on lambo doors kits, whats the best one to get for the money


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jun 25 2010, 08:02 AM~17884180
> *i need to know what's the difference on lambo doors kits, whats the best one to get for the money
> *


there is no correct answer for that question, reason being, no lambo kit is good for any amount of money :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2010, 10:04 AM~17884201
> *there is no correct answer for that question, reason being, no lambo kit is good for any amount of money  :biggrin:
> *


lol well i am looking to put them on a dully i am about to get.... to make it less country :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 25 2010, 10:04 AM~17884201
> *there is no correct answer for that question, reason being, no lambo kit is good for any amount of money  :biggrin:
> *


X5466465465456573 The only car that should have lambo doors is a Lambo.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jun 23 2010, 03:30 PM~17867624
> *2500 obo 60k a/c needs tlc
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jun 25 2010, 07:52 AM~17884129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gt factory


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2010, 09:52 AM~17884129
> *Don't forget no license plates, tags or inspection. But he still never got a single ticket in that car. RARA the master bullshitter. The only person I know who would ask the cop if he wants to pop the hood to see the chromed out motor, after getting pulled over for gas hopping on the cops.  :roflmao:
> *


man yall stop :tears: memories! time to make new ones :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 25 2010, 11:15 AM~17884666
> *yea i was in the car that night... we got a ticket in pasadena  then its started raining and we had to sit at a carwash until it stopped.. no t tops  :uh: :angry:
> 
> *



good times, good times!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 25 2010, 10:12 AM~17884236
> *X5466465465456573 The only car that should have lambo doors is a Lambo.
> *


real talk!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 25 2010, 10:57 AM~17885580
> *good times, good times!!!! :biggrin:
> *


soon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 25 2010, 12:59 PM~17885597
> *soon!!!  :biggrin:
> *


very soon!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 25 2010, 11:02 AM~17885634
> *very soon!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: on chrome undercarriage


----------



## music4thaday (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7yyB9xdZqc&feature=related


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 25 2010, 01:04 PM~17885656
> *:biggrin: on chrome undercarriage
> *


:yes: would anything less be aceptable i said change the game on be apart of it...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 25 2010, 11:10 AM~17885728
> *:yes: would anything less be aceptable i said change the game on be apart of it...
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jun 25 2010, 07:10 AM~17883512
> *Just like the radio station always. Says its black radio
> *


Fuck dat


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jun 25 2010, 09:03 AM~17883854
> * ............ S H O W & G O...........
> Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats where im goin sumbody loan me sum money


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 25 2010, 07:33 PM~17888415
> *:biggrin: thats where im goin sumbody loan me sum money
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 25 2010, 07:44 PM~17888473
> *:uh:
> *


i would but im a po' mexican =(


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 24 2010, 07:39 PM~17879925
> *houston stylez built..
> dumbass rara
> 
> ...



2 weeks of hard work and lack of sleep to get that car to the show but we did it.....with cali just standing watching us work complaining about the music and sippin on his Yak......good times!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 25 2010, 06:02 PM~17888585
> *2 weeks of hard work and lack of sleep to get that car to the show but we did it.....with cali just standing watching us work complaining about the music and sippin on his Yak......good times!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :happysad: ***** i turned a wrench or two when yall ****** went home.. yall slept at the show i slept at home thats why i came late.. car chipped out bcuz i wasnt on the switch :biggrin: good muthafuckin times.. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 25 2010, 07:05 PM~17888967
> *:happysad:  ***** i turned a wrench or two when yall ****** went home.. yall slept at the show i slept at home thats why i came late.. car chipped out bcuz i wasnt on the switch  :biggrin:  good muthafuckin times..  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 25 2010, 07:14 PM~17889046
> *:uh:
> *


aint u supposed to be on honeymoon or something??
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 24 2010, 08:51 PM~17880550
> *x2006 one more time this summer
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17889146
> *:0
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

att mexicans, i got the green real deal mexico jerseys for 80 any sz


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Show Palace


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 26 2010, 01:14 AM~17891122
> *ONE MORE AT1 KUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2010, 11:03 PM~17889873
> *Show Palace
> *


I BET ITS OFF DA CHAIN OVA DER ALOTS!!!!!! OF HOES


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 24 2010, 06:12 AM~17874061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lla tienes 6 meses i no pudes aserlo que brinque :biggrin: para eso me gustabas :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 09:39 AM~17892692
> *lla tienes 6 meses i no pudes  aserlo que brinque  :biggrin:  para eso me gustabas  :biggrin:
> *



LOL!! EL CARRO YA ESTA LISTO SOLAMENTE ESTOY ESPERANDO THE RIGHT MOMENT TO PULL IT OUT!!!  QUE TU YA MERO SACAS ALGO PARA LA CALLE? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 AM~17892950
> *LOL!! EL CARRO YA ESTA LISTO SOLAMENTE ESTOY ESPERANDO THE RIGHT MOMENT TO PULL IT OUT!!!    QUE TU YA MERO SACAS ALGO PARA LA CALLE? :biggrin:
> *


si para magnificos esta listo . :biggrin: no me puedo quedar atras . 60pulgadas para la calle una pompa


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

seguramente otro yonke, con frame fender skirts :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
y al que le quede el saco , que se lo ponga


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2010, 12:22 PM~17893224
> *seguramente otro yonke, con frame fender skirts :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> y al que le quede el saco , que se lo ponga
> *


puede que si puede que no sorpresa homie :biggrin: una pompa 10 baterias v8 . no como otros que le cambian el v8 i le ponen un v6 i nesesitan 2 pompas 12 baterias :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 12:27 PM~17893245
> *puede que si
> *


 :nosad: uchale


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2010, 12:30 PM~17893255
> *:nosad:  uchale
> *


sorpresa homie :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 12:34 PM~17893280
> *sorpresa homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Puro pinche wiri wir!!!!


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

IMG]http://i754.photobucket.com/albums/xx187/thomasmborja/027_00A.jpg[/IMG]






















Email & IM
Direct Link
HTML Code
IMG Code


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 26 2010, 04:21 PM~17893809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this motherfucker just be cruising down the streets in north side hitting switches for no fucken reason... :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

15k full frame painted belly an
















d frame full chrome


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 26 2010, 02:36 PM~17893871
> *this motherfucker just be cruising down the streets in north side  hitting switches for no fucken reason... :cheesy:
> *


Is there a specific "reason" your pose to hit switches???? :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2010, 07:14 PM~17894961
> *Is there a specific "reason" your pose to hit switches???? :uh: :buttkick:
> *


to "clown" on fools

:dunno:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 26 2010, 04:21 PM~17893809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 26 2010, 12:22 PM~17893224
> *seguramente otro yonke, con frame fender skirts :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> y al que le quede el saco , que se lo ponga
> *


man some one take something out i bien going to 59 every sunday and theirs no competion im hopping on 6batt and hitting good


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 26 2010, 02:20 PM~17893804
> *Puro pinche wiri wir!!!!
> *


no me confundas con tony :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Jun 26 2010, 10:40 AM~17893019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 09:49 PM~17896481
> *no me confundas  con tony :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: lo dudo homie!!! :biggrin: para cuando sacas el lincoln? :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 26 2010, 10:50 PM~17896490
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: lo dudo homie!!! :biggrin: para cuando sacas el lincoln? :cheesy:
> *


 o me estas is piando :biggrin: no se que es lo que boy aser con el todavia nesesitas partes


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 09:57 PM~17896546
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: keyboard not working? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 26 2010, 11:00 PM~17896570
> *:uh:  :uh: keyboard not working? :biggrin:
> *


lo agarre para demostra que es muy facil aser 100 con un lincon . pesandolo bien para que boy a perder mi tiempo si mi carro lla paso 100


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17896598
> *lo agarre para demostra que es muy facil aser 100 con un lincon  .  pesandolo bien para que boy a perder mi tiempo si mi carro lla paso 100
> *


   yo ando buscando a alguien que venda un poco de tiempo, porque es lo que yo nececito!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 26 2010, 11:00 PM~17896570
> *:uh:  :uh: keyboard not working? :biggrin:
> *


por ay me comentaron que no puedes aser tu carro brincar . a ora que es tu excusa


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 10:07 PM~17896617
> *por ay me comentaron  que no puedes aser tu carro brincar .  a ora que es tu excusa
> *



ALRATO MIRAS POR TUI MISMO!!!!


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 11:40 AM~17893019
> *si para magnificos  esta listo . :biggrin:  no me puedo quedar atras . 60pulgadas para la calle una pompa
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 26 2010, 11:36 PM~17896787
> *:wow:
> *


lla mero sale tu carro o te pareses a tu ermano tony :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:39 PM~17896422
> *man some one take something out i bien going to 59 every sunday and theirs no competion im hopping on 6batt and hitting good
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 11:38 PM~17896798
> *lla mero sale tu carro  o te pareses a tu ermano tony  :biggrin:
> *


llamero y tu cuado bas sacar un carro pala calle :angry:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 11:38 PM~17896798
> *lla mero sale tu carro  o te pareses a tu ermano tony  :biggrin:
> *


te ago


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 26 2010, 10:41 PM~17896820
> *llamero y tu cuado bas sacar un carro pala calle  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: ERES GATCHO COMPADRE...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 26 2010, 11:41 PM~17896820
> *llamero y tu cuado bas sacar un carro pala calle  :angry:
> *


nomas regreso de el shut down que tengo k trabajar por dos meses i lo saco


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 26 2010, 11:43 PM~17896829
> *te ago
> *


ya bas a comensar con tus joterias :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 11:44 PM~17896839
> *nomas regreso de el shut down  que tengo  k  trabajar por dos meses  i lo saco
> *


sacalo orita pero de siperrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 10:46 PM~17896847
> *ya bas a comensar con tus joterias  :biggrin:
> *


Y ATI CASI NO TE GUSTA :biggrin: PUNAL


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 26 2010, 11:44 PM~17896837
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  ERES GATCHO COMPADRE...
> *


de dos no se ase uno :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 26 2010, 11:47 PM~17896851
> *Y ATI CASI NO TE GUSTA :biggrin:  PUNAL
> *


NO TE REFLEJES PUNAL


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 10:47 PM~17896852
> *de dos no se ase uno  :biggrin:
> *



SI TU DICES .. :biggrin: MEJOR SACA UN CARRO PARA LA CALLE PORQUE NO CREEO QUE QUIERAS SER EL UNICO ESTIRANDO UNA TRAILA CON TU RADICAL...  WE ABOUT TO ROLL...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 11:47 PM~17896852
> *de dos no se ase uno  :biggrin:
> *


  puro cotoreo pa larasa de h :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 10:49 PM~17896863
> *NO TE REFLEJES PUNAL
> *


LOLLLLLLL


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 26 2010, 11:46 PM~17896850
> *sacalo orita pero de siperrrrrrrr :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 11:47 PM~17896852
> *de dos no se ase uno  :biggrin:
> *


atocale para que mires :uh:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 26 2010, 11:50 PM~17896864
> *SI TU DICES .. :biggrin:  MEJOR SACA UN CARRO PARA LA CALLE PORQUE NO CREEO QUE QUIERAS SER EL UNICO ESTIRANDO UNA TRAILA CON TU RADICAL...  WE ABOUT TO ROLL...
> *


ES LO QUE BOY A TENER QUE ASER . POR QUE EN RADICAL NO ME ALCANSAN :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 11:49 PM~17896863
> *NO TE REFLEJES PUNAL
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 26 2010, 11:52 PM~17896879
> *atocale para que mires :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 11:53 PM~17896890
> *ES LO QUE BOY A TENER QUE  ASER . POR QUE EN RADICAL  NO ME ALCANSAN  :biggrin:
> *


  chiri ok


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 26 2010, 11:56 PM~17896904
> * chiri ok
> *


ES SIERTO BOY A TENER QUE ASER UN CARRO PARRA JUGAR CON LOS NINOS YORONES :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 26 2010, 11:58 PM~17896918
> *ES SIERTO BOY A  TENER QUE  ASER UN CARRO  PARRA JUGAR CON LOS NINOS  YORONES :biggrin:
> *


no tu no :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2000 firm. title in hand.





































cash only no trades


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:wow: 




















:wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jun 26 2010, 11:56 PM~17896904
> * chiri ok
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

My boy is shooting a music video at mcgregor park at 12:00.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2010, 08:08 AM~17897693
> *My boy is shooting a music video at mcgregor park at 12:00.
> *


you goin.. i took out my set up.. so no switch hittin for me..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2010, 10:08 AM~17897693
> *My boy is shooting a music video at mcgregor park at 12:00.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2010, 09:53 AM~17897652
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jun 26 2010, 10:39 PM~17896422
> *man some one take something out i bien going to 59 every sunday and theirs no competion im hopping on 6batt and hitting good
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2010, 07:53 AM~17897652
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


zuper clean


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 26 2010, 04:21 PM~17893809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


until I saw the RO cars, I thought these were pics from the early 90's :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Jun 26 2010, 10:53 PM~17896890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :tears: NO SEAS MAMON MR. PRO!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:32 AM~17898029
> *   LOL...TU NU ESTUBIERAS PEGANDO ESO SIN AYUDA, PARA QUE TE ASES GUEY HOMIE!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> 
> *


es facil mover la mamadora. AT1 NUNCA METIO UNA MANO EN MI CARRO ME DIO IDEAS . ALCONTRARIO AT1 EL ISO TU CARRO I NO PUEDES ASER 50   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:32 AM~17898029
> *   LOL...TU NU ESTUBIERAS PEGANDO ESO SIN AYUDA, PARA QUE TE ASES GUEY HOMIE!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> hno:  :tears: NO SEAS MAMON MR. PRO!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: eres gacho


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:47 AM~17898089
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: eres gacho
> *


GACHO ES QUE LES ESTOY METIENDO LA BERGA EN SU PROPIO JUEGO :biggrin: PARA MI NOMAS ES UNA DE MIS HOBBY


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Jun 27 2010, 08:47 AM~17898088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: COMO VEZ


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 27 2010, 09:50 AM~17898103
> *GACHO ES  QUE LES ESTOY METIENDO  LA BERGA EN SU PROPIO JUEGO  :biggrin: PARA MI NOMAS  ES UNA DE MIS HOBBY
> *


hey chuntaro , show some pics of you wrapping a frame :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 27 2010, 08:50 AM~17898103
> *GACHO ES  QUE LES ESTOY METIENDO  LA BERGA EN SU PROPIO JUEGO  :biggrin: PARA MI NOMAS  ES UNA DE MIS HOBBY
> *



TE VOY A LLAMAR, EL HOBBYBOY!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2010, 08:53 AM~17898120
> *hey chuntaro , show some pics of you wrapping a frame :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



QUE NO ENTIENDES? ITS ONLY A HOBBY, HE DONT HAVE TIME TO WRAP A FRAME!!!! :twak: :buttkick: :run:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:53 AM~17898120
> *hey chuntaro , show some pics of you wrapping a frame :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY CHUNTARO DONT GET MAD LLA LA TIENES ADENTRO NOMAS GOSALA :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 27 2010, 08:56 AM~17898135
> *HEY CHUNTARO  DONT GET MAD  LLA LA TIENES ADENTRO  NOMAS GOSALA :biggrin:
> *



EH GUEY EN CUANTO ME VENDES LAS LLANTAS? TE LAS COMPRO.....

OH MY BAD NO LAS PUEDES VENDER SON DEL TONIO!!!! :cheesy: 




































PURO COTORREO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:55 AM~17898134
> *QUE NO ENTIENDES? ITS ONLY A HOBBY, HE DONT HAVE TIME TO WRAP A FRAME!!!! :twak:  :buttkick:  :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:55 AM~17898134
> *QUE NO ENTIENDES? ITS ONLY A HOBBY, HE DONT HAVE TIME TO WRAP A FRAME!!!! :twak:  :buttkick:  :run:
> *


LOL NOMAS TENGO TIEMPO DE METERLES LA BERGA  I MIRAR SUS CARAS DE AMARGADOS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:57 AM~17898146
> *EH GUEY EN CUANTO ME VENDES LAS LLANTAS? TE LAS COMPRO.....
> 
> OH MY BAD NO LAS PUEDES VENDER SON DEL TONIO!!!! :cheesy:
> ...


 :0 :0 esas llantas las cuida mas que nada, sabe que sin esos globos no hace ni mo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 27 2010, 09:58 AM~17898149
> *LOL  NOMAS TENGO TIEMPO DE METERLES LA BERGA      I MIRAR SUS CARAS  DE AMARGADOS  :biggrin:
> *


hablas mucho de la verga, sacatela de la boca ya homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:57 AM~17898146
> *EH GUEY EN CUANTO ME VENDES LAS LLANTAS? TE LAS COMPRO.....
> 
> OH MY BAD NO LAS PUEDES VENDER SON DEL TONIO!!!! :cheesy:
> ...


COMO TE DIJE SELAS COMPRE A ROBERT . ROBERT DICE SI ALGUIEN TIENE UN PROBLEMA CON LOS RINES QUE ABLEN CON EL


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2010, 10:01 AM~17898167
> *hablas mucho de la verga, sacatela de la boca ya homie :biggrin:
> *


COMO SENTISTES CUANDO TE BAJE DE TU NUVE :biggrin: I ORA NO ME PUEDES ATOCAR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jun 27 2010, 10:01 AM~17898168
> *COMO TE DIJE  SELAS COMPRE A ROBERT  . ROBERT DICE  SI ALGUIEN TIENE  UN PROBLEMA CON LOS RINES QUE ABLEN CON EL
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2010, 10:03 AM~17898186
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 ES LO QUE SENTISTES CUANDO TE BAJE DE TU NUVE :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Someone. Press the sap key


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Jun 27 2010, 08:58 AM~17898149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint: :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:00 AM~17898159
> *:0  :0 esas llantas las cuida mas que nada, sabe que sin esos globos no hace ni mo
> *


ERES GATCHO GUEY, YA LO HICISTE ENOJAR CAUSE HE LOGGED OFF!!!!   LOL


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2010, 08:53 AM~17897652
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


mannn that boy mick :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 27 2010, 10:13 AM~17898239
> *ERES GATCHO GUEY, YA LO HICISTE ENOJAR CAUSE HE LOGGED OFF!!!!    LOL
> *


ya se fue


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 27 2010, 10:08 AM~17897693
> *My boy is shooting a music video at mcgregor park at 12:00.
> *



i jus got up about an hour ago :420:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

bee ? channel 45 ?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 27 2010, 01:13 PM~17899118
> *i jus got up about an hour ago :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

no time to sleep mr. square pants ! we have cars to build !


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 27 2010, 04:20 PM~17899449
> *no time to sleep mr. square pants ! we have cars to build !
> *



beee i worked alllllll day yesterday :wow:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

STUPID ASS MO CITY PIGS DONT DRIVE IN MO CITY IN A LOWRIDER THEY WILL HARASS YO ASS IF ARE ARE ON LOWRIDER RIMS AND FOLLOW YOU EVERYWHERE FUCKIN HONKY ASS LOW LIFE PIGS :machinegun: :guns: :burn:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 27 2010, 02:52 PM~17899647
> *beee i worked alllllll day yesterday  :wow:
> *


dont get angry dude... :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jun 27 2010, 11:13 AM~17898517
> *:drama:
> *


WHAT *****??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 27 2010, 05:02 PM~17899690
> *STUPID ASS MO CITY PIGS  DONT DRIVE IN MO CITY IN A LOWRIDER THEY WILL HARASS YO ASS IF ARE ARE ON LOWRIDER RIMS AND FOLLOW YOU EVERYWHERE FUCKIN HONKY ASS LOW LIFE PIGS :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


you should have been riding with big john since he's a nite scenes celebrity. :wow:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2010, 07:53 AM~17897652
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice/beautiful drop...OMG..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I got a set of 12ft #6 hoses....anybody need em get at me 8324340444.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 27 2010, 10:10 AM~17898222
> *Someone. Press the sap key
> *


"Home of the monkey caca"' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2010, 07:53 AM~17897652
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


That's Just down right SEXY right there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 27 2010, 03:02 PM~17899690
> *STUPID ASS MO CITY PIGS  DONT DRIVE IN MO CITY IN A LOWRIDER THEY WILL HARASS YO ASS IF ARE ARE ON LOWRIDER RIMS AND FOLLOW YOU EVERYWHERE FUCKIN HONKY ASS LOW LIFE PIGS :machinegun:  :guns:  :burn:
> *


they dont fuck with me? they even come to the house and want me to restore their cars :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a pair of 10 inch cylinders. 50 bucks, or ill trade for a pair of 8s. let me know


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2010, 06:57 PM~17901161
> *they dont fuck with me? they even come to the house and want me to restore their cars  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYNE THIS COP WAS A HOE HE TRIED TO BLOCK ME IN AT CHEVRON IN TIL HE FOUND ALL MY SHIT WAS LEGIT THAT SUCKA


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

How you like da new look of my 1985 cadillac fleetwood comin soon 2 a hood near you sorry so sad it was sopost 2 had been out at da latin kustoms car show I wish I new how 2 upload pics ill sho more but dis is my....................1985 cadillac fleetwood.............touch of green......................


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

59 HITTING UR HOOD THIS YEAR!!!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 27 2010, 09:35 PM~17901482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I no it won't b long b4 dat impala comes out daaaaammmmmmmmm


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2010, 08:58 PM~17901171
> *i got a pair of 10 inch cylinders.  50 bucks, or ill trade for a pair of 8s. let me know
> *


I could ask my boy he always be havin parts dat got 2 do with havin switches


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 27 2010, 03:13 PM~17899118
> *i jus got up about an hour ago :420:
> *


lazy maricone :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 27 2010, 04:20 PM~17899449
> *no time to sleep mr. square pants ! we have cars to build !
> *


must be nice having cars to build mr. money bags mahgee :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2010, 09:53 AM~17897652
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


that is a clean ace


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom+Jun 27 2010, 09:35 PM~17901482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know where you work  

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 27 2010, 10:21 PM~17902012
> *its off the stands!  :0  :biggrin:
> i know where you work
> 
> ...


Ill give you a burger with that whine


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2010, 10:25 PM~17902055
> *Ill give you a burger with that whine
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 27 2010, 10:25 PM~17902055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




smart guy huh? :ninja:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 27 2010, 10:29 PM~17902111
> *smart guy huh? :ninja:
> *


thats racist!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2010, 10:52 PM~17902408
> *thats racist!
> *


NO this would be more racist. 
:rant:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2010, 06:58 PM~17901171
> *i got a pair of 10 inch cylinders.  50 bucks, or ill trade for a pair of 8s. let me know
> *


i need those


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2010, 09:08 PM~17902604
> *i need those
> *


i need about 25 ft of ground cable and a quick disconnect....arent u a welder? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 27 2010, 10:52 PM~17902408
> *thats racist!
> *



ha thats funny


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17889873
> *Show Palace
> *


clam down 5am playboy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2010, 05:58 PM~17901171
> *i got a pair of 10 inch cylinders.  50 bucks, or ill trade for a pair of 8s. let me know
> *



do u still have trailer for sale?


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jun 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17902837
> *do u still have trailer for sale?
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jun 27 2010, 08:57 PM~17903125
> *
> *


did u buy it homie?


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO CHROMES PLASTIC


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jun 27 2010, 11:32 PM~17903483
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO CHROMES PLASTIC
> *


noone in town


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 27 2010, 11:48 PM~17903621
> *HOSES IN NOW IN STOCK  AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS , 1/2 AND 3/8  ,3 ,4,6 ,14 ,10 FTS, HY PRESSURE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 28 2010, 12:06 AM~17903762
> *DO YOU NEED HYDRAULICS COMPONENTS???????
> 
> FITTINGS , SLOW DOWNS , CHECK VALVES, DUMPS  ITALIANS, ADEX AND PARKER COMPONENTS.
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 28 2010, 12:21 AM~17903833
> *1962 IMPALA BUMPER GUARD  OG , NO REPRODUCCTION  180 DOLLARS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 27 2010, 05:51 PM~17900641
> *"Home of the monkey caca"' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2010, 10:01 AM~17905241
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 28 2010, 08:52 AM~17905544
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wut it big *****... wut da bizness is


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17902829
> *clam down 5am playboy!!! :biggrin:
> *


***** I got home around 7ish, ate some whataburger and fell asleep around 8


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 28 2010, 12:52 PM~17906525
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 28 2010, 11:08 AM~17906643
> *:wave:
> *


whats up fool!!! where u been at??


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 28 2010, 01:10 PM~17906660
> *whats up fool!!! where u been at??
> *


shit just trying to make a livin!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jun 28 2010, 11:20 AM~17906770
> *shit just trying to make a livin!
> *


jus like everybody else :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

dammnnn.. havent been here in a while...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 28 2010, 07:11 PM~17911051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cochino!!! 





Shefrom hoeston???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 28 2010, 09:11 PM~17911051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 28 2010, 07:41 PM~17911430
> *Cochino!!!
> Shefrom hoeston???
> *


i wish....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

she from da interwebz


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 28 2010, 09:11 PM~17911051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone have 90cadillac moldings and 90 tail fillers???? Need some asap.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jun 28 2010, 08:55 PM~17912326
> *Does anyone have 90cadillac moldings and 90 tail fillers???? Need some asap.
> *


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jun 28 2010, 09:11 PM~17912511
> *
> *


Check your pm slabrider93


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Rollerz Only San Antonio 3rd annual car show

August 1, 2010- Club Fuego off of HGWY 90, bout 2 miles passed Camargo Park

Over 100 awards, including best paint, interior, motor, audio/video. Sweepstakes awards include, $500 best of show overall, $200 best car, $200 best truck/SUV, $100 best bike/trike, $100 club participation. We got some nice big ass trophy's too, 3rd= 18", 2nd= 2ft, 1st= 3ft, best of shows= 4ft. *ALL SWEEPSTAKES AWARDS ARE GUARANTEED CASH MONEY PAYOUT! *

This is a car show thrown by car show people, for car show people. FREE ADMISSION TO THE PUBLIC TOO!! 

Pre-registration $20- cars/trucks, $15 bikes/trikes. Day of show registration $25- car/truck, $20 bike/trike. Pre-registration cut-off date is July 23. 

Hit up me or this guy in PM for any and all info roller78monte   

We will have a printable pre-registration form up soon.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 28 2010, 07:11 PM~17911051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeeee :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 29 2010, 03:06 AM~17914461
> *beeeeee :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Super clean set of 4 used 16" Vogue 225/60/R16 tires with chrome and gold Cadillac wheels.

Fits all Cadillac 5 lugs, 5x115mm, which is pretty much any Cadillac any year but Escalade.

The tread on these things are beautiful, as seen in picture. If you need a set of tires for your Cadillac... why not just buy these with the wheels and you'll be riding clean!

$600. Please message if interested. In Orlando, shipping... no idea what that would be haha.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jun 28 2010, 10:12 PM~17912539
> *Check your pm slabrider93
> *


DIDNT GET IT..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jun 29 2010, 06:26 AM~17914666
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jun 29 2010, 05:21 AM~17914768
> *Super clean set of 4 used 16" Vogue 225/60/R16 tires with chrome and gold Cadillac wheels.
> 
> Fits all Cadillac 5 lugs, 5x115mm, which is pretty much any Cadillac any year but Escalade.
> ...



:wow: DA MUSTARD N MAYO!!!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2010, 08:19 AM~17914943
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Jun 22 2010, 10:57 PM~17862266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN I'VE BEEN AWAY 4 MIN....... :scrutinize:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

roberts 64 drop.. body work stage

















4 DA HOOD
 :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rug442,* cali rydah
*SKID


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 29 2010, 04:37 PM~17919719
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rug442, cali rydah
> SKID
> *


thats racist!! :biggrin: i would insult u, but i dont know what u are... white or mexican??


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:dunno: DID U EVER GET THOSE SPARES....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 29 2010, 04:43 PM~17919790
> *:dunno:    DID U EVER GET THOSE SPARES....
> *


naw sold the car :biggrin:


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Today we talk about bring back da low riders and cruise like da 80's how could we. am new in this web.I go back when i use to hang out at off the tracks on grig raod and lujans on 45.we still got HATERS.But am showing my lowrider everyday my way.Amen</span>*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 29 2010, 05:50 PM~17920300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rug442,* latinkustoms4ever
*RIDE LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 29 2010, 07:50 PM~17920300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que onda guey? are you at home? getting ready to swing to wal-mart and will drop by.


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 02:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


*.WE GOT TO RESPECT WAT WE SAY ON THIS WEB.WE GOT CLUBS AND SOLANOS IN IT.KEEP IT REAL ALL MY BROTHERS IN CALI IS READING IT(NEW ISLANDERS C.C,)WE CAN DO IT....RESPECT</span>
*


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2010, 07:13 PM~17920471
> *que onda guey?  are you at home?  getting ready to swing to wal-mart and will drop by.
> *


AM AT MY SIS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 29 2010, 08:16 PM~17920503
> *AM AT MY SIS
> *


alright man, stuck with the kiddos since wife working late and about to run them to the store. laters bro.


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

KAK'A.........LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 29 2010, 08:14 PM~17920481
> *.WE GOT TO RESPECT WAT WE SAY ON THIS WEB.</span>
> 
> *


i see you haven't been to off topic yet. hno: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=9

that's where all of the criminals hang out bro. :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 29 2010, 07:02 PM~17920399
> *
> *


*Q-VO BROTHER     *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 29 2010, 07:13 PM~17920467
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rug442, latinkustoms4ever
> RIDE LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


its getting there


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 29 2010, 06:26 PM~17920591
> *Q-VO BROTHER
> *


sup homie


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jun 29 2010, 06:27 PM~17920598
> *its getting there
> *




my nicca :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2010, 07:21 PM~17920541
> *i see you haven't been to off topic yet.  hno:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=9
> ...


*THATS WAT I MEAN. O.G STILL BEING REAL*.


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 29 2010, 07:30 PM~17920627
> *sup homie
> *


*BEING REAL CANAL,PASADENA FAIRGOUND 4 JULY CAR SHOW*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 29 2010, 04:29 PM~17919653
> *roberts 64 drop.. body work stage
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jun 27 2010, 10:11 AM~17897956
> *until I saw the RO cars, I thought these were pics from the early 90's :dunno:
> *


*U MISS OUT WE WERE WAITING ON U*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I see u down the ****** boy!


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 26 2010, 03:36 PM~17893871
> *this motherfucker just be cruising down the streets in north side  hitting switches for no fucken reason... :cheesy:
> *


THIS O.G. THOMAS HE GOT PRIDE ON LOWRIDERS THATS WAT IT ABOUT DRIVE IT TILL DA WHEELS FALL OUT.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 06:52 PM~17920807
> *I see u down the ****** boy!
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Jun 29 2010, 08:23 PM~17920559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuddup blackness


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 07:52 PM~17920807
> *I see u down the ****** boy!
> *



thats racist!! LEEJOHN :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

still got 22s with tires for sale, make me a offer, going for cheap!!!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

WHY?????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *MR.64wagon*, The Truth, HAWAIIAN, rug442, cali rydah, latinkustoms4ever


multi-tasker


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 06:52 PM~17920807
> *I see u down the ****** boy!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 08:52 PM~17920807
> *I see u down the ****** boy!
> *


black on black racism


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Jun 29 2010, 06:54 PM~17920823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.suckin dick and layitlowin


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jun 26 2010, 09:14 PM~17895485
> *
> *


ALWAYS!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 29 2010, 06:56 PM~17920844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jun 20 2010, 11:22 PM~17842366
> *
> *


LOOKIN GOOD CANAL!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 29 2010, 07:56 PM~17920843
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, MR.64wagon, The Truth, HAWAIIAN, rug442, cali rydah, latinkustoms4ever
> multi-tasker
> *


And u know this that's how I roll


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 07:59 PM~17920861
> *The other ****** here
> 
> Wat up
> ...


Fuck u. Black ass shut. Up and eat your chicken


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

pattycakes traded in the trey..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Jun 29 2010, 05:21 AM~17914768
> *Super clean set of 4 used 16" Vogue 225/60/R16 tires with chrome and gold Cadillac wheels.
> 
> Fits all Cadillac 5 lugs, 5x115mm, which is pretty much any Cadillac any year but Escalade.
> ...





> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 29 2010, 11:35 AM~17917048
> *:wow: DA MUSTARD N MAYO!!!!!!!
> *


ima put em on my lac.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

Miclo I like your signature


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2010, 07:07 PM~17920958
> *
> 
> 
> ...



for a fuckin nissan.....pendejo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 29 2010, 07:08 PM~17920967
> *Miclo I like your signature
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 29 2010, 07:06 PM~17920951
> *Fuck u. Black ass shut. Up and eat your chicken
> *


 lol..

yea mr avanlache dually..
when they start making those


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 29 2010, 08:08 PM~17920967
> *Miclo I like your signature
> *


THANK U.... I THOUGHT U WOULD LIKE IT....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 07:11 PM~17921002
> *lol..
> 
> yea mr avanlache dually..
> ...


the same factory that made hugos fordrossa :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 08:11 PM~17921002
> *lol..
> 
> yea mr avanlache dually..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 29 2010, 07:12 PM~17921016
> *the same factory that made hugos fordrossa  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. i seen a hugos twin truck at a dealership on spencer..tessarossa


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 29 2010, 08:12 PM~17921016
> *the same factory that made hugos fordrossa  :biggrin:
> *


Telling you haters will hate


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 07:15 PM~17921048
> *lol.. i seen a hugos twin truck at a dealership on spencer..tessarossa
> *


 :biggrin: don't tell him that he'll probably wanna trade the duece for it :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jun 29 2010, 06:58 PM~17920854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jun 29 2010, 07:16 PM~17921063
> *Telling you hater will hate
> *



I'ma put a camper on my truck and make a fordburan


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 29 2010, 08:16 PM~17921064
> *:biggrin: don't tell him that he'll probably wanna trade the duece for it :biggrin:
> *


I guess the 250 is going back


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 09:22 PM~17921127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 07:22 PM~17921127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice monkey cacca :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 29 2010, 07:25 PM~17921164
> *nice monkey cacca  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shittin all over it


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

KAK'A DONE RIGHT...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 29 2010, 07:34 PM~17921263
> *KAK'A DONE RIGHT...... :biggrin:
> *


my kaka wasnt done correctly, :uh:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 29 2010, 08:35 PM~17921274
> *my kaka wasnt done correctly,  :uh:
> *


BECAUSE U DIDN'T ADD THE '


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 29 2010, 07:38 PM~17921302
> *BECAUSE U DIDN'T ADD THE    '
> *


ahhhhh i see :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 29 2010, 07:35 PM~17921274
> *my kaka wasnt done correctly,  :uh:
> *


cuz you ass wont put it under the clear..
******..


always bein cheap.. typical


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 07:42 PM~17921342
> *cuz you ass wont put it under the clear..
> ******..
> always bein cheap.. typical
> *


bitch i asked u to redo it and u didnt have time :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 29 2010, 07:44 PM~17921356
> *bitch i asked u to redo it and u didnt have time  :uh:
> *


yea bitch.. i was in the middl of bum fuck arkansas..

u said u was gunna paint it anyways.. and then redo it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 07:47 PM~17921382
> *yea bitch.. i was in the middl of bum fuck arkansas..
> 
> u said u was gunna paint it anyways.. and then redo it
> *


  i am bitch!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 29 2010, 08:00 PM~17921517
> *  i am bitch!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

have u eva seen a dually with da avalanche glass..

stuntin is a habit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 08:04 PM~17921558
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 29 2010, 07:10 PM~17920983
> *for a fuckin nissan.....pendejo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


from a 63 to a 300Z


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it's all you streetshow

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1818360931.html


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Jun 29 2010, 09:06 PM~17920951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Jun 29 2010, 09:19 PM~17921098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mayne ima be thurr this weekend to see this is person monkey kak'a in full effect


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

somebody buy these fuckin 22s.. :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *dm2009*, MR.64wagon


he's at home bein a good boy i'm sure :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 29 2010, 08:39 PM~17921987
> *somebody buy these fuckin 22s..  :happysad:
> *


900 with tires :cheesy:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 29 2010, 09:54 PM~17922137
> *900 with tires  :cheesy:
> *


I think he wants to buy them from you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 29 2010, 10:39 PM~17921987
> *somebody buy these fuckin 22s..  :happysad:
> *


pics and price?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 29 2010, 10:54 PM~17922137
> *900 with tires  :cheesy:
> *


pics? six lug?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 07:22 PM~17921127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Jun 29 2010, 09:05 PM~17922231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












universal, 900


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 30 2010, 12:26 AM~17923250
> *i know huh  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


need some black ones.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 29 2010, 10:28 PM~17923273
> *need some black ones.
> *


make darkness paint em


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 30 2010, 12:29 AM~17923283
> *make darkness paint em
> *


need some like these :biggrin: 












http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=548975&hl=


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 28 2010, 07:11 PM~17911051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pasadena what's hood? Had 2 bring her back... :wow: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 28 2010, 08:11 PM~17911051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go, figured you would like this one ...saw it in off topic..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 30 2010, 01:38 AM~17923955
> *Here ya go, figured you would like this one ...saw it in off topic..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: ( LOL )


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 30 2010, 12:26 AM~17923250
> *i know huh  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


WERE DID YOU GET DA RIMS FROM?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 30 2010, 12:26 AM~17923250
> *i know huh  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck everyone one is broke. I still have my 22s for sale. People want you to give them away or trade you thier bent up leaky 20s for a good set of 22s. :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 30 2010, 08:44 AM~17925059
> *Good luck everyone one is broke. I still have my 22s for sale. People want you to give them away or trade you thier bent up leaky 20s for a good set of 22s.  :uh:
> *


sounds like craigslist buyers. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 09:42 PM~17921342
> *cuz you ass wont put it under the clear..
> ******..
> always bein cheap.. typical
> *


That's racist.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 29 2010, 05:29 PM~17919653
> *roberts 64 drop.. body work stage
> 
> 
> ...


Built not bought.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 29 2010, 08:22 PM~17921127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin real good, that boy Darkness gettin down


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 29 2010, 09:26 PM~17923250
> *i know huh  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



$300 AND YOUR KILLING ME!!! :biggrin: NO ****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2010, 09:07 PM~17920958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, i just noticed that's a 300z :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 29 2010, 09:07 PM~17920958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Jun 29 2010, 11:55 PM~17924045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: not hurting for money just dont wanna buy new rims and have these sitting in my garage


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1987 Buick Regal, bucket seats, center console, fender corner lights, stock digital dash. Motor in it is no bueno (turns on and drives but knocks), got another running 307 that will go with it. $2,500.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2010, 10:48 AM~17925834
> *1987 Buick Regal, bucket seats, center console, fender corner lights, stock digital dash.  Motor in it is no bueno (turns on and drives but knocks), got another running 307 that will go with it.  $2,500.
> 
> 
> ...


more pics: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=549166


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 30 2010, 10:45 AM~17925810
> *bought them new from tire professionals on hwy 6,
> :happysad:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: not hurting for money just dont wanna buy new rims and have these sitting in my garage
> *


Kool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 30 2010, 08:45 AM~17925810
> *bought them new from tire professionals on hwy 6,
> :happysad:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: not hurting for money just dont wanna buy new rims and have these sitting in my garage
> *


i wonder if they will fit my regal


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2010, 10:03 AM~17926338
> *i wonder if they will fit my regal
> *


they are universal


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 30 2010, 10:12 AM~17926407
> *they are universal
> *


lift kit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2010, 10:27 AM~17926535
> *lift kit
> *


so what u wanna do?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jun 30 2010, 10:28 AM~17926545
> *so what u wanna do??  :biggrin:
> *


im broke. aint got no money for some rims.
but i am about to buy some purp 13's for elco


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 30 2010, 10:40 AM~17926642
> *im broke. aint got no money for some rims.
> but i am about to buy some purp 13's for elco
> *


u cant buy rims but are about to buy some rims????
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 27 2010, 11:00 PM~17902515
> *NO this would be more racist.
> :rant:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

*JULY 4 CAR SHOW,PASADENA FAIRGROUND JULY 3, TIZ SATURDAY,SET-UP 10-12PM,PRE-REG 15USD AT 3111 SAN AUGUSTINE 25USD AT DAY OF SHOW,CONTACT CINDY 713-740-7062*


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2010, 09:48 AM~17925834
> *1987 Buick Regal, bucket seats, center console, fender corner lights, stock digital dash.  Motor in it is no bueno (turns on and drives but knocks), got another running 307 that will go with it.  $2,500.
> 
> 
> ...


*are u havin cook off tz year 4 july
*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 30 2010, 03:14 PM~17927824
> *are u havin cook off tz year 4 july
> 
> *


nope, taking it easy.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

got a set of 3 prong Zenith spinners forsale chrome, anyone interested?


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 29 2010, 07:30 PM~17920627
> *sup homie
> *


*show Latinkustom tiz saturday pasadena fairground
*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 03:24 PM~17927906
> *got a set of 3 prong Zenith spinners forsale chrome, anyone interested?
> *


no


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2010, 02:17 PM~17927844
> *nope, taking it easy.
> *


show da boom at fairground (unjudge) i am


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 30 2010, 03:53 PM~17928120
> *show da boom at fairground (unjudge) i am
> *


Man i'm not even into shows. don't like hanging out in the heat for 5 hours.
:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jun 30 2010, 02:03 PM~17927355
> *JULY 4 CAR SHOW,PASADENA FAIRGROUND JULY 3, TIZ SATURDAY,SET-UP 10-12PM,PRE-REG 15USD AT 3111 SAN AUGUSTINE 25USD AT DAY OF SHOW,CONTACT CINDY 713-740-7062
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17927906
> *got a set of 3 prong Zenith spinners forsale chrome, anyone interested?
> *


super swept?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2010, 03:43 PM~17928042
> *no
> *


shad up old man river :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 04:01 PM~17928176
> *shad up old man river  :angry:
> *


My bad yellowbone


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2010, 03:59 PM~17928164
> *super swept?
> *


i dunno

they look like these


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2010, 04:02 PM~17928180
> *My bad yellowbone
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 03:03 PM~17928192
> *i dunno
> 
> they look like these
> ...


them nice.....price?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 30 2010, 04:15 PM~17928281
> *them nice.....price?
> *


I paid 3 bills, so how about 4 LOL...............3bills firm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice do you know if they are OG cambpell spinners, or recent zenith california spinners


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 03:24 PM~17927906
> *got a set of 3 prong Zenith spinners forsale chrome, anyone interested?
> *


YEA ..............................THA TRASH


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THREEPRONGMAFIA


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2010, 05:26 PM~17928845
> *nice do you know if they are OG cambpell spinners, or recent zenith california spinners
> *


og i think they say cambell on the back


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 30 2010, 05:34 PM~17928898
> *YEA ..............................THA TRASH
> *


you want them kareem? LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 30 2010, 03:17 PM~17927844
> *nope, taking it easy.
> *


rest those old saggy nalgas LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jun 30 2010, 10:45 AM~17926682-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good luck with that.. bad weather


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FUCKYOTHREEPRONGMAFIAAND FUCKYOCOUCH BBBBEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIITTTTTCCCCHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 02:05 PM~17928209
> *:biggrin:
> *


why you selling those spinners dude ? why you also selling your 62 conv dude ? did you get something else ? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 30 2010, 08:09 PM~17931168
> *why you selling those spinners dude ? why you also selling your 62 conv dude ? did you get something else ?  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jun 30 2010, 10:09 PM~17931168
> *why you selling those spinners dude ? why you also selling your 62 conv dude ? did you get something else ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

you


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 08:52 PM~17931620
> *:happysad:
> *


you shouldnt be to hard to spot..... not to many fat gooks rollin 13 out here :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jun 30 2010, 02:15 PM~17928281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I hear another fuckin word bout some ugly ass lawmower blade 3 prongs out ofboth of y'all mouths ....fredo u ain't gettin ur differential put together and mr woods........ ima tell baby crazy to put his red lipstick on and grab his purse and take u to the restroom :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2010, 11:14 PM~17931827
> *If I hear another fuckin word bout some ugly ass lawmower blade 3 prongs out ofboth of y'all mouths ....fredo u ain't gettin ur differential put together and mr woods........ ima tell baby crazy to put his red lipstick on and grab his purse and take u to the restroom :uh:
> *


Im sorry I dont speak ebonics :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 09:16 PM~17931839
> *Im sorry I dont speak ebonics  :uh:
> *


Callese pinche chino chino japonese.....COMA KAKA Y NO ME DES!!!! :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2010, 11:30 PM~17931959
> *Callese pinche chino chino japonese.....COMA KAKA Y NO ME DES!!!! :0 :0
> *


imma have to beat you up like they did when you was in band camp LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 11:37 PM~17932034
> *imma have to beat you up like they did when you was in band camp LOL
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jun 30 2010, 09:37 PM~17932034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww how cute...the yellow and brown m&m trying to be funny :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:01 AM~17932252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  you need a booty kit on that hoe


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2010, 09:01 PM~17932252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2010, 11:59 PM~17932232
> *awwwww how cute...the yellow and brown m&m trying to be funny :uh:
> *


maybe we could start a band, you play the toooooba, and I play the guitar  :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 12:04 AM~17932282
> *maybe we could start a band, you play the toooooba, and I play the guitar    :cheesy:
> *


sign a major deal!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 06:53 PM~17929501
> *you want them kareem? LOL
> *


no sir minnesota fats


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 1 2010, 12:07 AM~17932323
> *sign a major deal!
> *


you can sing lead maricone with that "most interesting man beard"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2010, 12:10 AM~17932353
> *no sir minnesota fats
> *


im husky you tree like bastard! dont make me go look for a ladder :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 12:11 AM~17932359
> *you can sing lead maricone with that "most interesting man beard"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 1 2010, 12:13 AM~17932378
> *:uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 10:03 PM~17932271
> * you need a booty kit on that hoe
> *


Didn't no body wana sell me 1 when I had the loot for it.....so it'll just have to wait :|


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:16 AM~17932402
> *Didn't no body wana sell me 1 when I had the loot for it.....so it'll just have to wait :|
> *


I wouldve gave you mines, it was smashed though, top part was still bueno :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 10:17 PM~17932408
> *I wouldve gave you mines, it was smashed though, top part was still bueno  :happysad:
> *


:tears: when the time is right...ill ":ave ma screen lit n drag ma wat, bumpa kit" :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:22 AM~17932448
> *:tears: when the time is right...ill ":ave ma screen lit n drag ma wat, bumpa kit" :happysad:
> *


well im sure B got some up his sleeve


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 10:41 PM~17932567
> *well im sure B got some up his sleeve
> *


:|


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 30 2010, 11:17 PM~17932408
> *I wouldve gave you mines, it was smashed though, top part was still bueno  :happysad:
> *


want to sell it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:01 AM~17932252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


extended skirts?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

HAULIN LIQUID CHECKEN !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 12:01 AM~17932252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 30 2010, 10:16 PM~17932402
> *Didn't no body wana sell me 1 when I had the loot for it.....so it'll just have to wait :|
> *



Look in the Baytown topic......... theres 2 for sale complete....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 1 2010, 02:55 AM~17933553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There cut for a rim


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 1 2010, 07:27 AM~17933995
> *HAULIN LIQUID CHECKEN !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no work for me today.. ahh love being my own boss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2010, 01:37 PM~17936081
> *no work for me today.. ahh love being my own boss
> *


must be nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jul 1 2010, 12:55 AM~17932662
> *want to sell it
> *


long gone :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 1 2010, 08:27 AM~17933995
> *HAULIN LIQUID CHECKEN !
> *


yeayah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 11:45 AM~17936135
> *must be nice
> *


sometimes..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 01:45 PM~17936135
> *must be nice
> *


sucks waiting there all alone at the retirement home waiting for your grandkids to visit huh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup patrick fojas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 01:49 PM~17936162
> *sucks waiting there all alone at the retirement home waiting for your grandkids to visit huh?
> *


not really, your gra'mammy mamasan is next door about to take her dentures off for my fai' dolla!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 01:52 PM~17936181
> *not really, your gra'mammy mamasan is next door about to take her dentures off for my fai' dolla!
> *


***** said ya gran'mammy bout to get lose for a can of prune juice:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 01:52 PM~17936181
> *not really, your gra'mammy mamasan is next door about to take her dentures off for my fai' dolla!
> *


bah hahahaha..........god rest her soul


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 02:17 PM~17936357
> *bah hahahaha..........god rest her soul
> *


x2, i put the hammer to her ass pretty good  :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 11:47 AM~17936148
> *yeayah
> *


Pics of d 4 in da avi.......now.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 02:50 PM~17936664
> *Pics of d 4 in da avi.......now.
> *


I stole that pic from the internets :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 02:49 PM~17936662
> *x2, i put the hammer to her ass pretty good    :angel:
> *


viagra much? LMAO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 02:53 PM~17936699
> *viagra much? LMAO
> *


ye' she couldn't handle the blue pill on her sideways chonch :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 02:54 PM~17936706
> *ye' she couldn't handle the blue pill on her sideways chonch  :biggrin:
> *


bah hahaha, well my grand nana is dead son, you be a corpse fuker :barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2010, 02:14 PM~17936336
> ****** said ya gran'mammy bout to get lose for a can of prune juice:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> *


 I found a ladder


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 12:52 PM~17936687
> *I stole that pic from the internets  :happysad:
> *


:uh: no mames wey!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got some g body chrome for sale hit me up


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

for 300 frim


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 03:11 PM~17936839
> *:uh: no mames wey!
> *


blah blah messican to you to


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 02:52 PM~17936687
> *I stole that pic from the internets  :happysad:
> *


:h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 1 2010, 01:16 PM~17936886
> *got some g body chrome for sale hit me up
> *


damn too bad my front end isnt g body


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2010, 01:56 PM~17937230
> *damn too bad my front end isnt g body
> *


u can say that again


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 1 2010, 02:00 PM~17937276
> *u can say that again
> *


too bad my front end isnt g body



:rimshot:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2010, 01:50 PM~17936174
> *sup patrick fojas
> *



sup michael cato


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 1 2010, 03:25 PM~17936966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 1 2010, 03:22 PM~17936940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 02:55 PM~17936722
> *bah hahaha, well my grand nana is dead son, you be a corpse fuker  :barf:
> *


I knocked tha' dust off that pussay though :ugh: :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

dude stop texting me these pics :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 04:51 PM~17937880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 04:44 PM~17937808
> *I knocked tha' dust off that pussay though  :ugh:  :burn:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 04:55 PM~17937928
> *:nosad:
> *


she's still fresh? :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 02:57 PM~17936739
> * I found a ladder
> *


hope its not that tall cuz its gonna be a long way down... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 04:51 PM~17937880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


chocolate lover are you? :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 05:01 PM~17938000
> *chocolate lover are you?  :0
> *



:angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 1 2010, 05:00 PM~17937992
> *hope its not that tall cuz its gonna be a long way down... :biggrin:
> *


for you, Its gonna be like chopping a tree down in the forest LOL imma yell "timber!"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 04:57 PM~17937951
> *she's still fresh?  :biggrin:
> *


keep fukin around, your bound for your next cardiac arrest


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 05:04 PM~17938053
> *keep fukin around, your bound for your next cardiac arrest
> *



beat him up, meet me at the jungle gym style yo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Jul 1 2010, 02:35 PM~17937713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


think so.. undercover brotha lova


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 05:08 PM~17938111
> *beat him up, meet me at the jungle gym style yo
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2010, 05:08 PM~17938118
> *:wave:
> facebook pic stealer..pretty gay of you..
> x2
> ...



:dunno: 

guat you mean i got that on my phone about 2am


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 05:01 PM~17938006
> *:angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2010, 05:08 PM~17938118
> *:wave:
> facebook pic stealer..pretty gay of you..
> x2
> ...


 :0 I fukin knew it! NO ****!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 05:08 PM~17938111
> *beat him up, meet me at the jungle gym style yo
> *


pinche old man river, Imma push him off his rascal 

then Imma disrupt his bingo nite, and not call on any of his numbers


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, sic713, *latinkustoms4ever*, low 86 regal


"box" it up and take it :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 05:12 PM~17938167
> *:0  I fukin knew it! NO ****!
> *



gwatch yourself sloppy joe slanga :nono:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 05:13 PM~17938174
> *pinche old man river, Imma push him off his rascal
> 
> then Imma disrupt his bingo nite, and not call on any of his numbers
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 05:14 PM~17938183
> *gwatch yourself sloppy joe slanga :nono:
> *


did you experience any mud butt from the cheesy papas?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 05:16 PM~17938208
> *did you experience any mud butt from the cheesy papas?
> *



dude i have that on a regular basis so i wouldn't notice anything out of the ordinary? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2010, 05:18 PM~17938248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bah hahaha, whats up with the ****** beard?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 03:10 PM~17938141
> *:dunno:
> 
> guat you mean i got that on my phone about 2am
> *


yea.. got this dick..
no ****


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2010, 05:18 PM~17938248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

jus so you know i'm gangsta, here's the rifle i was workin out :machinegun:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 05:24 PM~17938315
> *jus so you know i'm gangsta, here's the rifle i was workin out :machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...


bish, ill throw sloppy joes at you


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 04:13 PM~17938176
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, sic713, latinkustoms4ever, low 86 regal
> "box" it up and take it :biggrin:
> *


ONLY IF YOU CAN WELD IT UP AND PAINT IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 03:24 PM~17938315
> *jus so you know i'm gangsta, here's the rifle i was workin out :machinegun:
> 
> 
> ...


big ass bb gun..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever+Jul 1 2010, 05:36 PM~17938467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Aaaand the **** shit starts :sprint:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 06:08 PM~17938747
> *Aaaand the **** shit starts :sprint:
> *


cause you joined the thread? no ****!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 05:04 PM~17938053
> *keep fukin around, your bound for your next cardiac arrest
> *


chiggah plz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 06:57 PM~17939180
> *chiggah plz
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 05:13 PM~17938174
> *pinche old man river, Imma push him off his rascal
> 
> then Imma disrupt his bingo nite, and not call on any of his numbers
> *


where were your balls the other day when you got called out in the houston lowrider topic mr. hey do you know him latin hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 1 2010, 07:01 PM~17939214
> *where were your balls the other day when you got called out in the houston lowrider topic mr. hey do you know him latin hno:
> *


bah hahahahaha, I was skurred guey, you know where they were, in yo mouf LMAO  :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 07:13 PM~17939295
> *bah hahahahaha, I was skurred guey, you know where they were, in yo mouf LMAO    :roflmao:
> *


pendeja :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Big-Tymer

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 07:13 PM~17939295
> *bah hahahahaha, I was skurred guey, you know where they were, in yo mouf LMAO    :roflmao:
> *



that was funny


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 07:17 PM~17939327
> *that was funny
> *


well if it isnt mr. Im all ragged out :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2010, 05:40 PM~17938497
> *big ass bb gun..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: (LOL)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 1 2010, 07:13 PM~17939295
> *bah hahahahaha, I was skurred guey, you know where they were, in yo mouf LMAO    :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot: 

:roflmao:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *MIJITODEHOUSTON*


bee?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jul 1 2010, 07:39 PM~17939499
> *
> *



uffin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeeee 16 batt ?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

did you call your uncle you piece of crap


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 06:08 PM~17938747
> *Aaaand the **** shit starts :sprint:
> *


x2


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beee ?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 1 2010, 08:04 PM~17939681
> *did you call your uncle you piece of crap
> *



:happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

tomorrow :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC 



single pump 6batt NO AIR


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 07:44 PM~17940480
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



What can be said that hasn't already been said.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSv8snrHmrU 


single 6batt 13in rims


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :sprint:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 1 2010, 08:53 PM~17941075
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSv8snrHmrU
> single 6batt 13in rims
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 1 2010, 09:14 PM~17940703
> *http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC
> single pump 6batt NO AIR
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 1 2010, 10:08 PM~17941804
> *:thumbsup:  GOOD WORK HOMIE
> *


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 1 2010, 07:44 PM~17940480
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


those lights and leafing gotta go


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 1 2010, 04:51 PM~17937880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf: :run: :sprint:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:54 AM~17943187
> *those lights and leafing gotta go
> *


I'm with you on dat but other than dat its alrite seen better


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 1 2010, 07:14 PM~17940703
> *http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC
> single pump 6batt NO AIR
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 1 2010, 07:53 PM~17941075
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSv8snrHmrU
> single 6batt 13in rims
> *


  se mire bien homie


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 1 2010, 08:00 PM~17941155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: y ese milagro que no se pelearon!!!! :biggrin: be good kids.....lol QUE ROLLO CABRONES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Ernie G live on air @ Tejanohitsradio til 2pm (central time) Today - will be playing all of your requests. Contact numbers to the station on the main page. Tune in and enjoy.*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com 

(spam!)


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

still have the chrome g body parts


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 2 2010, 09:04 AM~17944345
> *:uh:  :uh: y ese milagro que no se pelearon!!!! :biggrin:  be good kids.....lol  QUE ROLLO CABRONES
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 04:54 AM~17943187
> *those lights and leafing gotta go
> *


:uh: bitch u and yo ugly ass 3prongs gotta go. :uh:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 1 2010, 03:22 PM~17936940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO DID THE CHROMING ON THOSE PARTS?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 1 2010, 09:44 PM~17940480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jul 2 2010, 01:32 PM~17945493
> * ............ S H O W & G O...........
> Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing
> 
> ...


no bitch!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 12:10 PM~17944761
> *:uh: bitch u and yo ugly ass 3prongs gotta go. :uh:
> *


you know you want some 3 prong action, buy mines


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Tonight on TejanoHitsRadio - D.J. LATIN & D.J. SHORT DOG mixing up the old school club classics "NO TEJANO IN OUR MIXSHOW" just the old school hip hop, funk, freestyle, electro hits.

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

7pm-??? central time


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2010, 12:19 PM~17945904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"THE JUICE BOX"


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 2 2010, 12:22 PM~17945944
> *Tonight on TejanoHitsRadio - D.J. LATIN & D.J. SHORT DOG mixing up the old school club classics "NO TEJANO IN OUR MIXSHOW" just the old school hip hop, funk, freestyle, electro hits.
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> ...


4th Of July Edition!..  

Special L.I.L. guests in the studio. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 2 2010, 03:05 PM~17946389
> *4th Of July Edition!..
> 
> Special L.I.L. guests in the studio. :biggrin:
> *


  

B.Y.O.B.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0  


> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 1 2010, 08:53 PM~17941075
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSv8snrHmrU
> single 6batt 13in rims
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 2 2010, 01:13 PM~17946479
> *
> 
> B.Y.O.B.
> *


 :0


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> *Ernie G live on air @ Tejanohitsradio til 2pm (central time) Today - will be playing all of your requests. Contact numbers to the station on the main page. Tune in and enjoy.*
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> 
> (spam!)ALL RIDE MISTER. DELETE MY TOPIC 4 ME CUS AM A NOOB


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> > *Ernie G live on air @ Tejanohitsradio til 2pm (central time) Today - will be playing all of your requests. Contact numbers to the station on the main page. Tune in and enjoy.*
> > http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> >
> > (spam!)ALL RIDE MISTER. DELETE MY TOPIC 4 ME CUS AM A NOOB
> ...


----------



## HAWAIIAN (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 2 2010, 02:13 PM~17946479
> *
> 
> B.Y.O.B.
> *


WERE AT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAWAIIAN_@Jul 2 2010, 03:27 PM~17946634
> *WERE AT.
> *


Short Dog & me heading out around 5:30 to the station. If you are down to go let me know so that we can swing around the block in the Brookglenn and pick you up.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 2 2010, 01:43 PM~17945586
> *no b*tch!
> *




And you sapost to be my homie .....

No Vales CaCawates


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jul 2 2010, 03:36 PM~17946740
> *And you sapost to be my homie .....
> 
> No Vales CaCawates
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 2 2010, 01:47 PM~17946195
> *"THE JUICE BOX"
> *


NOT A JUICED BOX YET BUT WILL BE SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Jul 2 2010, 01:43 PM~17946821
> *NOT A JUICED BOX YET BUT WILL BE SOON  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 2 2010, 10:32 AM~17944961
> *WHO DID THE CHROMING ON THOSE PARTS?
> *


westsidenickie on lay it low


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2010, 02:19 PM~17945904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you came a long way there looks nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big_Money, Rivis~N~Lacs, 80cutty

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2010, 04:12 PM~17947068
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Big_Money, Rivis~N~Lacs, 80cutty
> 
> ...



:guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 2 2010, 04:13 PM~17947072
> *:guns:
> *


why you so angry dewd?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

THIS RAIN SUCKS.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

its fuck up weather out side


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

flooded over here in north east..only exit around my side that not flooded yet is little york


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 2 2010, 06:05 PM~17947933
> *flooded over here in north east..only exit around my side that not flooded yet is little york
> *


yeah, I heard it got up to 4''.........dont venture out, I dont want you to drown


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2010, 06:07 PM~17947941
> *yeah, I heard it got up to 4''.........dont venture out, I dont want you to drown
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 1 2010, 06:27 AM~17933995
> *HAULIN LIQUID CHECKEN !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 06:28 PM~17948099
> *:biggrin:
> *


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $moneymaker$, chevylo97, sic713
:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the 3 prong mafia has been established. must have 3 prong spinners ,dayton zenith or roadstar. no exceptions. bringing the 90s back.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2010, 04:07 PM~17947941
> *yeah, I heard it got up to 4''.........dont venture out, I dont want you to drown
> *


heard u came up, post pic


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 04:31 PM~17948127
> *the 3 prong mafia has been established.  must have 3 prong spinners ,dayton zenith or roadstar. no exceptions. bringing the 90s back.
> 
> *


yea mf


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 2 2010, 04:33 PM~17948153
> *yea mf
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:31 PM~17948127
> *the 3 prong mafia has been established.  must have 3 prong spinners ,dayton zenith or roadstar. no exceptions. bringing the 90s back.
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:36 PM~17948178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2010, 04:29 PM~17948115
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $moneymaker$, chevylo97, sic713
> :uh:
> *


ready to measure twice and cut?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 06:43 PM~17948232
> *ready to measure twice and cut?
> *


no measure once and cut 4 times :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MIJITODEHOUSTON 
beeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :barf:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 2 2010, 09:04 AM~17944345
> *:uh:  :uh: y ese milagro que no se pelearon!!!! :biggrin:  be good kids.....lol  QUE ROLLO CABRONES
> *


mejor termina tu carro :biggrin: TU EXCUSA ERA AT1 . A HORA POR QUE NO PUEDES ASERLO QUE BRINQUE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

ooo SHIT MEDUSSA ON TV!!! go to abc 13 its on now whit the family :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

watching lowrider wife swap :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2010, 04:45 PM~17948239
> *no measure once and cut 4 times  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 07:03 PM~17948348
> *watching lowrider wife swap :cheesy:
> *


whit the the white people :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

whats up robert


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 07:05 PM~17948355
> *:twak:
> *


you dont want a hollywood top ? :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:31 PM~17948131
> *heard u came up, post pic
> *


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

look young just tell everybody what you bought dude ......... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

3 prong mafia..stuck in90s lowriding :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

1st time watching show and just saw some familiar faces.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

im sticking to my 3e prong dayton :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

ya ugly ass darkness :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

gaaaaaayboy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:18 PM~17948438
> *look young just tell everybody what you bought dude .........  :biggrin:
> *


x2 dont be scurred


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 07:18 PM~17948438
> *look young just tell everybody what you bought dude .........  :biggrin:
> *


I got your tounge on the underside of my bawls?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:19 PM~17948445
> *im sticking to my 3e prong dayton  :biggrin:
> *


3 prong daytons look bettter IMO


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:24 PM~17948473
> *:biggrin:
> *


you cant be on the net and driving.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 05:24 PM~17948475
> *3 prong daytons look bettter IMO
> *


 :biggrin: i have to agree with you MR. LOWRIDER MAN


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 07:24 PM~17948475
> *3 prong daytons look bettter IMO
> *


release the doves homie


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

the net , text , eat , smoke and drive......


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

throwing thropies on the floor reminds of some if the car shows in the 90's.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:29 PM~17948497
> *the net , text , eat , smoke and drive......
> *


multi-tasker ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:19 PM~17948445
> *im sticking to my 3e prong dayton  :biggrin:
> *


if u want to join u must sit in chair in front of 3PM members while we throw spinners at u for 3 mins.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 05:30 PM~17948502
> *throwing thropies on the floor reminds of some if the car shows in the 90's.
> *


beeeeeeeee ? mini trucks ?


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 07:30 PM~17948502
> *throwing thropies on the floor reminds of some if the car shows in the 90's.
> *


lol.... when that tow truck pulled up my wife said thats going to be a dead bitch if they tuch the cars :biggrin: i busted out lauging


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 05:33 PM~17948515
> *if u want to join u must sit in chair in front of 3PM members while we throw spinners at u for 3 mins.
> *


what tha :biggrin: ...... i guess that would be the **** throwing them.... seeing they do look like ***** stars


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 07:33 PM~17948515
> *if u want to join u must sit in chair in front of 3PM members while we throw spinners at u for 3 mins.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2010, 05:28 PM~17948491
> *release the doves homie
> *


i got your doves chino :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 07:37 PM~17948547
> *i got  your doves chino :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:35 PM~17948533
> *what tha  :biggrin: ...... i guess that would be the **** throwing them.... seeing they do look like ***** stars
> *


 :0


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 05:37 PM~17948547
> *i got  your doves chino :biggrin:
> *


that was gay


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 05:18 PM~17948439
> *3 prong mafia..stuck in90s lowriding :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


youre laughing but no joke was told


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 05:18 PM~17948439
> *3 prong mafia..stuck in90s lowriding :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


hey hey :angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:34 PM~17948522
> *beeeeeeeee ? mini trucks ?
> *


hater :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:39 PM~17948559
> *that was gay
> *


no you just always thinking gay...joto


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 05:40 PM~17948569
> *hater :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


im not hating sir..... i think you should drive your truck around.... clown everybody..... :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 05:42 PM~17948573
> *no you just always thinking gay...joto
> *


why are you so angry all the time....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:44 PM~17948582
> *im not hating sir..... i think you should drive your truck around.... clown everybody.....  :biggrin:
> *


get the lac to your house so I can get the mini out to do house calls.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 2 2010, 05:39 PM~17948564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 07:29 PM~17948497
> *the net, strokin cawks , text , eat , smoke and drive......
> *


Fixed


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 05:46 PM~17948587
> *get the lac to your house so I can get the mini out to do house calls.... :biggrin:
> *


..... my ******* truck dont dance


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2010, 05:48 PM~17948600
> *Fixed
> *


fat gay panda


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't shit chop like deeezzzzzz........


:biggrin: :biggrin: :x:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 07:44 PM~17948582
> *im not hating sir..... i think you should drive your truck around.... clown everybody.....  :biggrin:
> *


X2 you can be different dave, the only one on the streets


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 05:45 PM~17948584
> *why are you so angry all the time....
> *


I have lac anger..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 07:50 PM~17948611
> *fat gay panda
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 05:51 PM~17948621
> *I have lac anger..
> *


lactose ? me tooo dude


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 05:47 PM~17948597
> *
> :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


what you laughing at band geek?


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2010, 05:52 PM~17948627
> *:roflmao:
> *


Need to turn the wheel into a panda express... :0


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 05:54 PM~17948637
> *what you laughing at band geek?
> *


now now david dont pick on the young ones :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 05:50 PM~17948612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they are nice but have no class :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 2 2010, 05:51 PM~17948618
> *X2 you can be different dave, the only one on the streets
> *


ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Jul 2 2010, 05:54 PM~17948637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told my car ain't have class......so FUCKKKK CLAASSS!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 07:57 PM~17948652
> *Need to turn the wheel into a panda express... :0
> *


Thinking sloppy joes :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 06:03 PM~17948682
> *Band was done wit about 12 yearsago......round da same time mini truckin was also done....
> I was told my car ain't have class......so FUCKKKK CLAASSS!!!!
> *


gone n sell me that grill, u dont need it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 08:03 PM~17948682
> *Band was done wit about 12 yearsago......round da same time mini truckin was also done....
> I was told my car ain't have class......so FUCKKKK CLAASSS!!!!
> *


Noe your azz wasn't even a twinkle in your dads eye 12yrs ago maricone lol


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 06:03 PM~17948682
> *Band was done wit about 12 yearsago......round da same time mini truckin was also done....
> *


ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 07:57 PM~17948653
> *now now david dont pick on the young ones :biggrin:
> *


Don't you pick my children from between your teeth? You cant get any younger than that :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 2 2010, 06:04 PM~17948689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :ugh:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 08:08 PM~17948713
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OLD SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2 wing cant begin to compare to shit like this noela


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:08 PM~17948713
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Look better than some lawnmower blade 3 prongs.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 06:09 PM~17948716
> *Sell me ur transmission..u dam sure don't need it......
> :uh: :ugh:
> *


trade u my transmission for your grill and shell top..and roof


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 06:11 PM~17948729
> *Look better than some lawnmower blade 3 prongs.
> *


naw ***** that shit is ugly i just posted the pic :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:10 PM~17948723
> *2 wing cant begin to compare to shit like this noela
> 
> 
> ...


GOT SOME BLACK LAC PLASTIC CHIPS WITH LAC LOGO ON SOME 2 PRONG FOR YOU LAC :cheesy:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:08 PM~17948713
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know why but i aLways saw those wheels on boxed nissan sentra back in the days ..... never was a fan of those


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:08 PM~17948713
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK LIKE CJINO STARS


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:11 PM~17948731
> *trade u my transmission for your grill and shell top..and roof
> *


:x:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 06:14 PM~17948748
> *i dont know why but i aLways saw those wheels on boxed nissan sentra back in the days ..... never was a fan of those
> *


i always wanted the crown knock offs, fluted and curved looking, like on las vegas car, but i could only stretch bolt ons :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 06:14 PM~17948746
> *GOT SOME BLACK LAC PLASTIC CHIPS WITH LAC LOGO ON SOME 2 PRONG FOR YOU LAC :cheesy:
> *


you not gona put em to use?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:16 PM~17948761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old pic now he has a bun on his head. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:16 PM~17948761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 10 cross da back wit darooofff on da back!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 06:16 PM~17948754
> *:x:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:18 PM~17948776
> *you not gona put em to use?
> *


nah changing the color scheme :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 06:21 PM~17948786
> *old pic now he has a bun on his head.    :biggrin:
> *













like toad :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:23 PM~17948797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.....dats only whenits fro'd out


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:16 PM~17948761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Short Dog live mixing on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

pm your requests


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

ok i know this is not off topck but fuck it... :happysad: who has facebook my wife open me one and i need help looking up people :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jul 2 2010, 06:36 PM~17948859
> *ok i know this is not off topck but fuck it...  :happysad: who has facebook my wife open me one and i need help looking up people :biggrin:
> *


awww, mas puto!!!!!, whahahahahaha


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jul 2 2010, 06:36 PM~17948859
> *ok i know this is not off topck but fuck it...  :happysad: who has facebook my wife open me one and i need help looking up people :biggrin:
> *


rookie :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 08:38 PM~17948876
> *rookie :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

facebook ? whats that ? isnt myspace cool anymore? im just getting hip with that


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeeeeeeeee ?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 2 2010, 06:31 PM~17948841
> *D.J. Short Dog live mixing on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> 
> pm your requests
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 08:46 PM~17948928
> *facebook ? whats that ? isnt myspace cool anymore? im just getting hip with that
> *


man i dont know i got that too but dont get on it a lot... this is some bull shit about facebook


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 08:10 PM~17948723
> *2 wing cant begin to compare to shit like this noela
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only ones that likes those :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 2 2010, 08:14 PM~17948748
> *i dont know why but i aLways saw those wheels on boxed nissan sentra back in the days ..... never was a fan of those
> *


yeayah, or the hammer wheels member those? Menace to society "man look at those wheels" LMAO


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 07:18 PM~17948439
> *3 prong mafia..stuck in90s lowriding :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *



come on now, you actually think lowriding is better now than it was before?





well then again you don't remember them days :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Short Dog dropping that early 90's-late 90's hip hop set! 

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 2 2010, 07:24 PM~17948475
> *3 prong daytons look bettter IMO
> *



no mames joto :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Just got back what's up with this rain It wasnt raining this bad when I left. I thought I was going to be able to ride this weekend. Took me an hour to get home.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJ Latin Droppin them club joints!

Listen while u chat! Shout Outs, requests!
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 2 2010, 07:28 PM~17949150
> *come on now, you actually think lowriding is better now than it was before?
> well then again you don't remember them days :biggrin:
> *


Who cares wat any body thinks of "before" .....its "now" mmmmmmkaaayyyyy.


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

WHY IS IT THAT JUST BOUT EVERY LOWRIDER TRYS TO CLOWN ON EACH OTHER AT A LIGHT OR WHERE EVER.BUT WONT DO IT ANYONE ELSE.ONLY ANOTHER LO LO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 2 2010, 06:31 PM~17948127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might as well get em, if you going with 3 prong anyway. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17949808
> *WHY IS IT THAT JUST BOUT EVERY LOWRIDER TRYS TO CLOWN ON EACH OTHER AT A LIGHT OR WHERE EVER.BUT WONT DO IT ANYONE ELSE.ONLY ANOTHER LO LO
> *


no maniacos anymore??    :dunno:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17949808
> *WHY IS IT THAT JUST BOUT EVERY LOWRIDER TRYS TO CLOWN ON EACH OTHER AT A LIGHT OR WHERE EVER.BUT WONT DO IT ANYONE ELSE.ONLY ANOTHER LO LO
> *


beeeee i never wasted my time ...


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 2 2010, 07:30 PM~17949164
> *no mames joto :uh:
> *


dont get angry mr. square pants :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

short doggy dog still mixing ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 3 2010, 12:34 AM~17950345
> *short doggy dog still mixing ?
> *


yep, west coast mix.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 06:23 PM~17948797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 2 2010, 10:59 PM~17949700
> *Who cares wat any body thinks of "before" .....its "now" mmmmmmkaaayyyyy.
> *



meh


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 3 2010, 12:22 AM~17950272
> *beeeee i never wasted my time ...
> *


bish you dont remember that time when we was hopping in the big body fleet next to that old lady and her daughter. All I remember was seeing the sky and the KFC sign LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2010, 04:16 PM~17953734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hell yea darkness looks dame good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thank you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

let nature take its course


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 3 2010, 01:46 PM~17953616
> *bish you dont remember that time when we was hopping in the big body fleet next to that old lady and her daughter.  All I remember was seeing the sky and the KFC sign LOL
> *


oh yeah ...... next time it will be in the 59 yeyeah :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 3 2010, 06:11 PM~17954609
> *NEED A KUSTOM MOLDED SHOW FRAME?????  COME SEE US AT  AT1MOTORSPORTS , HOUSTON LOWRIDER RESOURSE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Show still going down tomorrow at airtex?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jul 3 2010, 05:41 PM~17954734
> *
> *


  :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2010, 08:08 PM~17948713
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


trade you the super swepts for those


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 3 2010, 06:48 PM~17954487
> *oh yeah ...... next time it will be in the 59 yeyeah :biggrin:
> *


 :0 must be nice :run:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2010, 05:36 PM~17954144
> *let nature take its course
> 
> 
> ...


gettin a lil help from mother nature are we?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 3 2010, 10:22 PM~17956197
> *gettin a lil help from mother nature are we?
> *


naw.. did it with a water bottle.. but i need mother nature to evaporate all them drops


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 3 2010, 08:19 PM~17954903
> *Show still going down tomorrow at airtex?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2010, 12:57 AM~17956379
> *naw.. did it with a water bottle.. but i need mother nature to evaporate all them drops
> *


looking good


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 3 2010, 08:19 PM~17954903
> *Show still going down tomorrow at airtex?
> *


Its not a go till Roberto says so!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2010, 12:57 AM~17956379
> *naw.. did it with a water bottle.. but i need mother nature to evaporate all them drops
> *


That's funny as shit


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

If it don't rain I'll be at G-town Sunday. If anyone rolls out holla at me 713-303-5056


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2010, 03:14 AM~17956832
> *If it don't rain I'll be at G-town Sunday.  If anyone rolls out holla at me 713-303-5056
> *


did you check with roberto g? he is the cruise organizer. only those he invites via text message, are welcome. according to him.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeeeee


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 4 2010, 03:29 AM~17956861
> *did you check with roberto g? he is the cruise organizer.    only those he invites via text message,  are welcome.  according to him.
> *


ignorance


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Its lookin like a good day. Should be rollin out between 11-12


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2010, 08:56 AM~17957452
> *Its lookin like a good day. Should be rollin out between 11-12
> *


No rain 2day its gone be a sunny day good day 2 roll out 2 g town


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 3 2010, 11:06 PM~17956414
> *looking good
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 4 2010, 11:47 AM~17958531
> *ANOTHER SATISFIED CUSTOMER FULLY WRAPPED KUSTOM FRAME, KUSTOM LOCK UP AND  KUSTOM ADJUSTABLE TRILING ARMAS  , READY FOR CHROME.     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 4 2010, 04:11 PM~17959903
> *NOW AVAILABLE KUSTOM SWITCH PANEL AND  KUSTOM BATS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 4 2010, 06:06 AM~17957184
> *ignorance
> *


so is it a go? :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 4 2010, 05:54 PM~17960065
> *so is it a go?  :dunno:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 4 2010, 04:45 PM~17959818
> *NOW AVAILABLE KUSTOM SWITCH PANEL AND  KUSTOM BATS
> 
> 
> ...


does GAYT1 buy them from same guy i bought mine from?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know a good locksmith in southwest


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2010, 08:53 PM~17960733
> *does anyone know a good locksmith in southwest
> *


what happend locked ur keys in tha car with your windows down again :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ha..good one deious


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 1 2010, 02:38 PM~17937736
> *looks good
> *


got this chrome 370 frim


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2010, 09:46 PM~17960937
> *what happend locked ur keys in tha car with your windows down again :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2010, 02:16 PM~17953734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

kotex


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2010, 08:53 PM~17960733
> *does anyone know a good locksmith in southwest
> *


hit me up, ill get you back in your house (brick in hand)


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2010, 09:51 PM~17960955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good from my end :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 12:14 AM~17961561
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...


Man dat 61 is holdin rite der


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Did any 1 roll out 2 g town


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 4 2010, 07:32 PM~17960435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 4 2010, 06:57 PM~17960076
> *
> *











que pedo con tus botas y las del big money :ugh:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 4 2010, 11:14 PM~17961561
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...



'I' WISH 'I' HAD MY RIDE AT FINELINE................................................


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jul 5 2010, 01:03 AM~17961803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: man kill ur self 4 putin dis bullshit on layitlow em dam super pokers who would wer em stupid ass shit fukin wet bak shit


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 5 2010, 01:39 AM~17962199
> *IN STOCK VOL 18 SECOND 2 NONE,  ROLLIN LOWRIDER VIDEOS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2010, 07:51 PM~17960955
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Things got a Helluva Stance


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jul 5 2010, 01:03 AM~17961803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jul 5 2010, 01:03 AM~17961803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 4 2010, 09:46 PM~17960937
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 4 2010, 10:14 PM~17961561
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 12:14 AM~17961561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 5 2010, 08:55 AM~17962836
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jul 5 2010, 01:03 AM~17961803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1824880707.html


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 10:00 AM~17963038
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1824880707.html
> *


hey is there anyway I can get on the cruise newsletter? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 12:14 AM~17961561
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...


mick's makin some waves is see :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 10:15 AM~17963081
> *hey is there anyway I can get on the cruise newsletter?  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 10:21 AM~17963105
> *pm sent
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 10:22 AM~17963113
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 10:21 AM~17963105
> *pm sent
> *


suck on that devious! :buttkick:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 10:29 AM~17963148
> *suck on that devious!  :buttkick:
> *


oh i forgot


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 10:31 AM~17963157
> *oh i forgot
> *



:angry:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 5 2010, 03:10 AM~17962125
> *:guns: man kill ur self 4 putin dis bullshit on layitlow em dam super pokers who would wer em stupid ass shit fukin wet bak shit
> *


actually last month while i was in houston i seen em left and right. them shits look nasty as fawk :barf:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jul 5 2010, 11:30 AM~17963530
> *actually last month while i was in houston i seen em left and right. them shits look nasty as fawk :barf:
> *


never in my life i would wer em shits em dam super pokers they should of left em shits n mexico and let da dame hurricane alex wash em away in to da bay


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Jul 5 2010, 08:55 AM~17962836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 5 2010, 01:07 PM~17963739
> *never in my life i would wer em shits em dam super pokers they should of left em shits n mexico and let da dame hurricane alex wash em away in to da bay
> *


:yes: el "big_money" here on d houston page rocks them boots all day every day :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Jul 5 2010, 02:04 PM~17964458
> *:yes: el "big_money" here on d houston page rocks them boots all day every day  :happysad:
> *


thats em dam wet backs that rocks em gay shits they should kill em selfs


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, chevylo97

:scrutinize:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

JULY 31ST....... HLC PRESENTS... "THE UNITY CRUISE"
MORE INFO COMING SOON... "EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CRUISE"

PM ME OR SLO FOR INFO


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 5 2010, 03:39 PM~17965080
> *JULY 31ST....... HLC PRESENTS...  "THE UNITY CRUISE"
> MORE INFO COMING SOON... "EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CRUISE"
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, Rivis~N~Lacs

:barf:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 5 2010, 12:39 PM~17965080
> *JULY 31ST....... HLC PRESENTS...  "THE UNITY CRUISE"
> MORE INFO COMING SOON... "EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CRUISE"
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 5 2010, 03:39 PM~17965080
> *JULY 31ST....... HLC PRESENTS...  "THE UNITY CRUISE"
> MORE INFO COMING SOON... "EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CRUISE"
> 
> ...


:0 roberto g ain't gonna like that

and i'll come in the linc.cause sixty8 in the garage spilling more oil then BP


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2010, 03:18 PM~17965672
> *:0  roberto g ain't gonna like that
> 
> and i'll come in the linc.cause sixty8 in the garage spilling more oil then BP
> *


  all good pimp


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 5 2010, 01:39 PM~17965080
> *JULY 31ST....... HLC PRESENTS...  "THE UNITY CRUISE"
> MORE INFO COMING SOON... "EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CRUISE"
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno: 

lq0vU048A-k&


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2010, 05:18 PM~17965672
> *:0  roberto g ain't gonna like that
> 
> and i'll come in the linc.cause sixty8 in the garage spilling more oil then BP
> *


you not invited gordies, I got an Email conformation :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2010, 05:50 PM~17965884
> *:dunno:
> 
> lq0vU048A-k&
> *


what the fuk LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 05:52 PM~17965903
> *you not invited gordies, I got an Email conformation  :cheesy:
> *


oh :tears:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 5 2010, 01:39 PM~17965080
> *JULY 31ST....... HLC PRESENTS...  "THE UNITY CRUISE"
> MORE INFO COMING SOON... "EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO CRUISE"
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2010, 05:56 PM~17965948
> *oh  :tears:
> *


Ill sneak you in homie


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 06:01 PM~17966008
> *Ill sneak you in homie
> *


wait a minute, imma have to be David fukin Copperfield to pull that off LMAO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 06:27 PM~17966203
> *wait a minute, imma have to be David fukin Copperfield to pull that off LMAO
> *


news said japanese dude rushed the stage at hotdog eating contest. where fk were you at yesterday? :scrutinize:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Jul 5 2010, 08:23 PM~17967036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shade of pink looks famliar 


:biggrin:


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2010, 07:18 PM~17966535
> *news said japanese dude rushed the stage at hotdog eating contest.  where fk were you at yesterday?  :scrutinize:
> *


at home :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Jul 5 2010, 08:32 PM~17967109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: HUH CUTLASS HITIN DAT 3 WHEEL


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 06:01 PM~17966008
> *Ill sneak you in homie
> *


you must rollin in a box truck :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 5 2010, 09:25 PM~17967693
> *you must rollin in a box truck :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Jul 5 2010, 07:23 PM~17967036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did it get off the trailer n serve someone? .. wasnt there long enough to see it in action


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 5 2010, 09:25 PM~17967693
> *you must rollin in a box truck :biggrin:
> *


nah, 18 wheeler :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2010, 09:27 PM~17967709
> *:rimshot:  :uh:
> *


no worries homie, I weigh about the same as you, im just 3 ft taller


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 09:44 PM~17967901
> *no worries homie, I weigh about the same as you, im just 3 ft taller
> *


oh i really doubt that :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 5 2010, 07:36 PM~17967810
> *did it get off the trailer n serve someone? .. wasnt there long enough to see it in action
> *


 :0 where was this happenin


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 5 2010, 09:52 PM~17967993
> *oh i really doubt that :uh:
> *


we cant all be skinny and 12ft tall like you man


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Jul 5 2010, 02:15 PM~17964540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 5 2010, 05:18 PM~17965672
> *:0  roberto g ain't gonna like that
> 
> and i'll come in the linc.cause sixty8 in the garage spilling more oil then BP
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 08:43 PM~17968572
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


u taking your lac?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2010, 10:47 PM~17968616
> *u taking your lac?
> *


we riding in yours


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 08:52 PM~17968678
> *we riding in yours
> *


if its lifted by then im going. no fun in a stock car, plus the 60 is on dummies right now :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 5 2010, 09:00 PM~17968086
> *:0  where was this happenin
> *


59 n lil york sunday....not packed


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

seen a red 64ss rag on westheimer today, stock steel wheels painted red, no hubcaps. just curious anybody know the car? always cool to see new rides around


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2010, 10:54 PM~17968690
> *if its lifted by then im going.  no fun in a stock car, plus the 60 is on dummies right now  :happysad:
> *


:tears: :uh: take the zs of that lac and put them bac in the 60 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2010, 09:54 PM~17968690
> *if its lifted by then im going.  no fun in a stock car, plus the 60 is on dummies right now  :happysad:
> *


stock with spokes is no longer stock


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

yup its going to have gorillas on it soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 5 2010, 08:56 PM~17968716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its still stock with spokes....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17968727
> *yup its going to have gorillas on it soon
> *


actually my homeboy made me an offer on it today, and he already has a set of gorillas....but i cant do it "yet"


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2010, 10:58 PM~17968734
> *its hot
> its still stock with spokes....
> *



vintage air, $1200


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 5 2010, 10:59 PM~17968744
> *vintage air, $1200
> *


im pretty sure he meant outside money bags :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2010, 10:59 PM~17968742
> *actually my homeboy made me an offer on it today, and he already has a set of gorillas....but i cant do it "yet"
> *


 :0 

i was actually talking about the red 64ss i forgot to quote that old guy


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17968734
> *its hot
> its still stock with spokes....
> *


so it will be stock with spokes and juice?

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 09:00 PM~17968760
> *:0
> 
> i was actually talking about the red 64ss i forgot to quote that old guy
> *


theres a clean ass red/white 64 at this mom and pop pharmacy out here. one day thers an new escalade, next day 64 rag in the same spot, ballin at the pharmacy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 5 2010, 09:01 PM~17968763
> *so it will  be stock with spokes and juice?
> 
> :0
> *


with grill and kit and chrome :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2010, 11:04 PM~17968788
> *with grill and kit and chrome  :biggrin:
> *


sounds just like noes :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 5 2010, 08:59 PM~17968744
> *vintage air, $1200
> *


orly


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2010, 11:03 PM~17968781
> *theres a clean ass red/white 64 at this mom and pop pharmacy out here. one day thers an new escalade, next day 64 rag in the same spot, ballin at the pharmacy
> *


so


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 11:00 PM~17968758
> *im pretty sure he meant outside money bags  :uh:
> *



exactly weenie slanga, put in vintage air and it will cold inside


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 09:05 PM~17968811
> *sounds just like noes :scrutinize:
> *


no his has a roof and a shell top  oh and mine has mufflers.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 11:00 PM~17968760
> *:0
> 
> i was actually talking about the red 64ss i forgot to quote that old guy
> *


  



don't make me stuff you back in your box :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2010, 11:07 PM~17968825
> *no his has a roof and a shell top    oh and mine has mufflers.
> *


you going to put some of those "fancy" 500 dollar skirts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 09:09 PM~17968845
> *you going to put some of those "fancy" 500 dollar skirts
> *


gona try and steal his...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 5 2010, 11:09 PM~17968840
> *
> don't make me stuff you back in your box :angry:
> *


teeheehee


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 11:11 PM~17968853
> *teeheehee
> *



fortys knockin on the door


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chuyleal48, Rivis~N~Lacs,* MR.64wagon*, hoppers4life


nobody asked you shit funny guy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 5 2010, 11:12 PM~17968873
> *fortys knockin on the door
> *


20s just got here :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 5 2010, 11:07 PM~17968819
> *exactly weenie slanga, put in vintage air and it will cold inside
> *


Oh I forgot, your an AC pro...........weenie taker


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 5 2010, 11:12 PM~17968873
> *fortys knockin on the door
> *


I see that guey, you need just for men's hair dye LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 5 2010, 11:14 PM~17968907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who pulled your string :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 5 2010, 11:16 PM~17968928
> *who pulled your string :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: im kidding dewd, dont get angry! You look very distinguished :nicoderm:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 11:17 PM~17968946
> *:biggrin:  im kidding dewd, dont get angry! You look very distinguished  :nicoderm:
> *



ha


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 5 2010, 09:07 PM~17968825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713+Jul 5 2010, 05:23 PM~17967036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: MILAGRO K TU NO SABES GUEY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 5 2010, 10:41 PM~17969235
> *  ??? DONDE FUE
> *


lil york cincuentaynueve


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

marble paintjobs aint got nothing on this Granite paintjob. ..... per ROBERTO G.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 6 2010, 12:01 AM~17969486
> *marble paintjobs aint got nothing on this Granite paintjob. ..... per ROBERTO G.
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: shit was ugly with spinners and 6 flowmaster stickers


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 11:06 PM~17969520
> *:rofl:  shit was ugly with spinners and 6 flowmaster stickers
> *


1 of em wasnt spinning :nosad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2010, 12:28 AM~17969777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


want to buy the dmp 6s and 11s for your son? ds..never worn still fresh..had them when they came out 3 or 4 years ago sz 7..you know what they go.let them go for 500


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 5 2010, 10:31 PM~17969809
> *want to buy the dmp 6s and 11s for your son? ds..never worn still fresh..had them when they came out 3 or 4 years ago sz 7..you know what they go.let them go for 500
> *


he wearing 12c..... right now...sz 7 about 5yrs from now. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17969450
> *lil york cincuentaynueve
> *



COOL!! SO PEOPLE STILL HANG IN OUT SUNDAYS?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2010, 12:37 AM~17969875
> *he wearing 12c..... right now...sz 7 about 5yrs from now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i been sz7 for 7 years


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2010, 12:37 AM~17969875
> *he wearing 12c..... right now...sz 7 about 5yrs from now.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 5 2010, 11:38 PM~17969886
> *COOL!! SO PEOPLE STILL HANG IN OUT SUNDAYS?
> *


thats what i keep hearing...juiced CC and others always up there...lot more lows showing up but you still got a bunch of :uh: up there too... fools at my job (trucks) be going religiously.


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 5 2010, 10:41 PM~17969235
> *  se mira bien!!! LO CALARON?
> ??? DONDE FUE
> :uh:  :uh:  MILAGRO K TU NO SABES GUEY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


no se pudo por los pinches cops pero fue en little york y airline


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 6 2010, 12:28 AM~17969777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Were they free cuz they look crzay lookin 4real


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 5 2010, 02:51 PM~17965164
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, Rivis~N~Lacs
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:around: :around: :loco: :loco: :yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2010, 07:43 AM~17971646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics of the complete carro way


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2010, 07:43 AM~17971646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2010, 09:43 AM~17971646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea lookin dame good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 6 2010, 08:21 AM~17971804
> *pics of the complete carro way
> *


not done yet.. still gotta stripe hood.. and clear it.. prob this weekend it will be done..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 1 2010, 01:25 PM~17936966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2010, 07:43 AM~17971646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"THE JUICE BOX" :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: The Truth, [email protected], $moneymaker$


whats up moses :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2010, 09:43 AM~17971646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 6 2010, 04:23 PM~17974642
> *"THE JUICE BOX"  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up, im trying to beat the heat got a letter from HOA to cut my grass but it's too hot waiting for my nephews to come and cut it. I'ma hook them $3 each more then the usual $2, shoot child labor laws are for suckas there are like 4 nephews I could go broke with any higher rates


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2010, 09:43 AM~17971646
> *
> 
> 
> ...





 NICE


----------



## shortdoggndahouse (Jul 6, 2010)

did anybody go to the 45 and airtex show?heard they were giving away trophys no people who didnt even win.what kinda shit is that......... :angry:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shortdoggndahouse_@Jul 6 2010, 03:37 PM~17975315
> *did anybody go to the 45 and airtex show?heard they were giving away trophys no people who didnt even win.what kinda shit is that......... :angry:
> *


yep!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortdoggndahouse_@Jul 6 2010, 03:37 PM~17975315
> *did anybody go to the 45 and airtex show?heard they were giving away trophys no people who didnt even win.what kinda shit is that......... :angry:
> *


there was a show? :dunno:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

yes sir..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2010, 03:24 PM~17975198
> *Whats up, im trying to beat the heat got a letter from HOA to cut my grass but it's too hot waiting for my nephews to come and cut it. I'ma hook them $3 each more then the usual $2, shoot child labor laws are for suckas there are like 4 nephews I could go broke with any higher rates
> *


damm wey ur worse than them damm ******** that hire day laborers tring to make a living.....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 6 2010, 06:54 PM~17976438
> *damm wey ur worse than them damm ******** that hire day laborers tring to make a living.....lol
> *


Naw these knuckle heads need to learn how to work always have been given everything and expect there tio to do the same. I use tibhave to cut the grass and nit even get a buck. But it's true cheap labor is always better than Moses labor cause my name at manual so none of that for me.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2010, 06:12 PM~17976619
> *Naw these knuckle heads need to learn how to work always have been given everything and expect there tio to do the same. I use tibhave to cut the grass and nit even get a buck. But it's true cheap labor is always better than Moses labor cause my name at manual so none of that for me.
> *


just don't introduce them to robert cuz he'll have'em workin at Southside for $3.00 & sum tootsie rolls :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTTT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

orly


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 6 2010, 07:50 PM~17977738
> *orly
> *



:yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 6 2010, 09:53 PM~17977778
> *:yes:
> *





i'm workin down by the dome tomorrow


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 6 2010, 07:54 PM~17977792
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 6 2010, 07:54 PM~17977792
> *
> 
> i'm workin down by the dome tomorrow
> *


I was there today off of stella link


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17977840
> *I was there today off of stella link
> *



you ever go fuck up your own hood wey?








:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 6 2010, 08:01 PM~17977870
> *you ever go fuck up your own hood wey?
> :biggrin:
> *


no sir thats why i stay in pasadena


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17977887
> *no sir thats why i stay in pasadena
> *


cause it can't get any more fucked up then is already is?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm over in Meyerland plaza


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2010, 10:33 PM~17978218
> *I'm over in Meyerland plaza
> *



doin what?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Slangin phones


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 6 2010, 10:51 PM~17978461
> *Slangin phones
> *



gangsta.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

It's a hard job but someone has to do it. 


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 6 2010, 08:54 PM~17977792
> *
> 
> i'm workin down by the dome tomorrow
> *


Your such a whore


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 6 2010, 10:32 PM~17978215
> *cause it can't get any more fucked up then is already is?
> *


Well it depents what side of pasadena u stay at :loco:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS), QUE ONDA HOMIE LO ESPERE AHORA TODO EL DIA , QUE NO QUIERES EL DOMINGO IR A DESENTUMIER EL LINCOLN O QUE.

:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17977870
> *you ever go fuck up your own hood wey?
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jul 7 2010, 09:47 AM~17981572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

4SALE [4] 17x11 6LUGS BOYD CODDINGTON


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

$ se vende $

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550281


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

lookin for the new rollin dvd, anybody have one for sale or could burn me a copy, lmk


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2010, 11:05 AM~17982071
> *$ se vende $
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550281
> *


didnt you just get this?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 10:46 AM~17982805
> *:boink:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 7 2010, 10:47 AM~17982400
> *didnt you just get this?
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri*_

Impala
Lincoln
Buick
New Caddy logo
Chevy bowtie
Old caddy logo and others coming as soon as i can sell these.

paypal is [email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 7 2010, 11:47 AM~17982400
> *didnt you just get this?
> *


si chiquita.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 01:04 PM~17982929
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2010, 01:07 PM~17982951
> *si chiquita.
> *


 :run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 7 2010, 01:35 PM~17983126
> *:run:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

4th of july parade stafford tx


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

late nite at penthhouse


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

wut up RARA


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 7 2010, 01:59 PM~17983255
> *4th of july parade stafford tx
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 7 2010, 02:12 PM~17983329
> *late nite at penthhouse
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 7 2010, 01:21 PM~17983842
> *
> *


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 7 2010, 03:47 PM~17984073
> *
> *


What's up homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 7 2010, 01:59 PM~17983255
> *4th of july parade stafford tx
> 
> 
> ...


another Roberto G by invitation only cruise?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2010, 06:50 PM~17985739
> *another Roberto G by invitation only cruise?
> *


yes now stfu


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 7 2010, 07:00 PM~17985827
> *yes now stfu
> *


 :run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 7 2010, 05:01 PM~17985841
> *:run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, *AT1in2009*, [email protected]
be there tomorrow to get that dvd


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 10:24 PM~17988606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ivan619+Jul 7 2010, 01:05 AM~17980003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 11:24 PM~17988606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  what's up darkness


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 7 2010, 10:22 PM~17988580
> *3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, AT1in2009, [email protected]
> be there tomorrow to get that dvd
> *


OK SR SEE YOU TOMORROW HOMIE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chillin


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 7 2010, 11:35 PM~17989340
> *NEW STYLE WATER FAUCET SLOW DOWNS , CHECK VALVES , STAINLESS STEEL ,FOR SHOW TRUNKS , NOW IN STOCK.
> AT YOUR ONE STOP SHOP AT1 MOTORSPORTS
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Jul 7 2010, 10:59 AM~17983255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  que rollo compita!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

anybody have info on show for this sunday?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 8 2010, 12:51 AM~17989493
> *anybody have info on show for this sunday?
> *


this one Tony? :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 7 2010, 09:53 PM~17989513
> *this one Tony? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


   YES SIR!!!


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 10:24 PM~17988606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean with them new shoes Mike !!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17988606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  So Clean Homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> this one Tony? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 8 2010, 02:35 AM~17990024
> *:loco: dis sho is high ass hell
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 7 2010, 11:30 PM~17989756
> *Looks clean with them new shoes Mike !!!
> *


yea,, untill the one in the pic blew out on 45.. rim gone but might still make a good 5th.. and thats a brand new tire in that pic.. not even 20 miles on it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 09:02 AM~17990862
> *yea,, untill the one in the pic blew out on 45.. rim gone but might still make a good 5th.. and thats a brand new tire in that pic.. not even 20 miles on it
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 7 2010, 10:50 PM~17989487
> *
> :cheesy:    que rollo compita!!!
> *


aqui nomas chillin como andan todos por aya?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 12:51 AM~17990080
> *
> *


$ 45 entry, it is high


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2010, 09:59 AM~17991157
> *$ 45 entry,  it is high
> *


we some po' messicans


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 02:51 AM~17990080
> *
> *


 :cheesy: man its not even dat high at magnifico so hell yea or if u r jus a big baller $$$$ than its alrite


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2010, 10:36 AM~17991493
> *we some po' messicans
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2010, 08:36 AM~17991493
> *we some po' messicans
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: plus we on recession :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2010, 11:07 AM~17991829
> *:yessad:  :yessad: plus we on recession :biggrin:
> *


like my baldspot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

45 bux just bring it to my house and ill give u a trophy for best lowrider because its not like they are going to judge it correctly anyways thats a truck show :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 08:02 AM~17990862
> *yea,, untill the one in the pic blew out on 45.. rim gone but might still make a good 5th.. and thats a brand new tire in that pic.. not even 20 miles on it
> *


Be like Eazy E use to say "oh brother I throw it in the gutter and go buy another !!" :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2010, 11:14 AM~17991893
> *45 bux just bring it to my house and ill give u a trophy for best lowrider because its not like they are going to judge it correctly anyways thats a truck show  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


U got dat rite a dam truck show :thumbsdown: but dat was funny ass shit what u said ( haha )


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 7 2010, 10:53 PM~17989513
> *this one Tony? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


$45 .."Thats All" ? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 8 2010, 07:59 AM~17991157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit.. not the rim.. i havent even paid for em yet.. slapped them on for a photoshoot


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 12:44 PM~17992620
> *not even worth it if u a lowrider..
> tru.. 45 dollars cuz its a 2 day show.. sat and sunday
> shit.. not the rim.. i havent even paid for em yet.. slapped them on for a photoshoot
> *


Yea tru but $45 per day an its a 2day event car show oh yea $90 big wuns so is it wroth it 4 a truck show


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 8 2010, 11:49 AM~17993159
> *Yea tru but $45 per day an its a 2day event car show oh yea $90 big wuns so is it wroth it 4 a truck show
> *


 :uh: thats for both days.... not each day... :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 11:58 AM~17993228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 8 2010, 02:27 PM~17993483
> *:uh:  thats for both days.... not each day... :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 01:58 PM~17993228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that sho is high ass hell..$40 for a lowrider sho :run:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2010, 02:33 PM~17993538
> *that sho is high ass hell..$40 for a lowrider sho :run:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Jul 8 2010, 10:39 AM~17991526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2010, 02:33 PM~17993538
> *that sho is high ass hell..$40 for a lowrider sho :run:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 11:58 AM~17993228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


50 for non pre register, ala chingala :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 01:58 PM~17993228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: dats wuts up dis yr ima bus out fuk da bullshit


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2010, 12:33 PM~17993538
> *that sho is high ass hell..$40 for a lowrider sho :run:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: ...thats all???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2010, 12:45 PM~17993630
> *50 for non pre register, ala chingala :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


yep...so everyone remember pre reg.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 8 2010, 02:27 PM~17993483
> *:uh:  thats for both days.... not each day... :roflmao:
> *


Well wut eva da price is still a lot of $$ 4 a lowrider sho


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 8 2010, 12:58 PM~17993735
> *Well wut eva da price is still a lot of $$ 4 a lowrider sho
> *


i agree for a outdoor show.....


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2010, 12:33 PM~17993538
> *that sho is high ass hell..$40 for a lowrider sho :run:
> *


Well people were paying 30 bucks for the show at armadillo flea market.and at the end they just gave the trophies away to none winners....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

there is a rusty 61 4 door in front of junk yard on the feeder of hardy near little york i beleive it is or aldine is one of those if anyone needs parts


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2010, 03:59 PM~17994247
> *there is a rusty 61 4 door in front of junk yard on the feeder of hardy near little york i beleive it is or aldine  is one of those if anyone needs parts
> *


its not a 4 door its a coupe......seen it last week when we were pullin cars out of the water


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2010, 01:59 PM~17994247
> *there is a rusty 61 4 door in front of junk yard on the feeder of hardy near little york i beleive it is or aldine  is one of those if anyone needs parts
> *


Drove by it yesterday I thought it was a 2dr hardtop..its at the corner of hardy and hopper rd..at the mittag auto parts..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 8 2010, 04:12 PM~17994376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 8 2010, 04:12 PM~17994376
> *its not a 4 door its a coupe......seen it last week when we were pullin cars out of the water
> *


plis excuse mijo roberto g, he forgot his baby booster seat at home for his car.

signed,
*His Papa*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2010, 04:23 PM~17994503
> *plis excuse mijo roberto g, he forgot his baby booster seat at home for his car.
> 
> signed,
> ...


dear papa

the fleet dont need a booster seat cus the seats go up with just a push of a button


signed mijo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2010, 02:23 PM~17994503
> *plis excuse mijo roberto g, he forgot his baby booster seat at home for his car.
> 
> signed,
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2010, 04:25 PM~17994516
> *dear papa
> 
> the fleet dont need a booster seat cus the seats go up with just a push of a button
> ...


Dear Mijo de la Chingada,
don't lie puto, even if they go up, your short ass still can't see over the steering wheel.

Signed,
_*His Mother's ex-Sancho*_


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 8 2010, 04:27 PM~17994549
> *Dear Mijo,
> don't lie puto, even if they go up, your short ass still can't see over the steering wheel.
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 8 2010, 04:23 PM~17994503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 04:42 PM~17994697
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 11:58 AM~17993228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 8 2010, 02:13 PM~17993824
> *Well people were paying 30 bucks for the show at armadillo flea market.and at the end they just gave the trophies away to none winners....
> *


you dont like everyone to win?


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

KEEP IT HOOD


----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 06:17 PM~17995929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Well well look at the greaser new toy...And yes we know who's trailer it is...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 8 2010, 07:27 PM~17995993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah pinche greaser


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 8 2010, 05:27 PM~17995993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ooohhhh.... i like that..

think im a build me a retarded rat rod one day


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 07:19 PM~17995949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 07:37 PM~17996068
> *ooohhhh.... i like that..
> 
> think im a build me a retarded rat rod one day
> *


oh but you already did!!















:rimshot: 




:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 8 2010, 11:58 AM~17993228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does that come with free food and drink :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider larry_@Jul 8 2010, 07:18 PM~17995941
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 07:19 PM~17995949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you must like stars :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 8 2010, 05:46 PM~17996150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lil..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 06:17 PM~17995929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 8 2010, 07:27 PM~17995993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2010, 06:19 PM~17996439
> *does that come with free food and drink  :uh:
> *


add another 20, and all the mix laud ass annoying music its free


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 8 2010, 08:59 PM~17996787
> *add another 20, and all the mix laud ass annoying  music its free
> *


don't forget them fools telling you to check out their cd :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Jul 8 2010, 06:54 AM~17991117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 07:37 PM~17996068
> *ooohhhh.... i like that..
> 
> think im a build me a retarded rat rod one day
> *


x2..its missing some rust tho


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, lone star, *[email protected]*, Screenz



mister telephone man :biggrin: 

was the deal mo-g


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Nothin just got home long day, just checked out where Lebron is going to good thing I'm a SPURS fan. What's up with you?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://stephaniebfundraiser.com/

fundraiser for a homeboy's sister who is diagnosed with cancer. vw bus for $50.00/ticket. Not a bad deal if you win, just pay for shipping.  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550565


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2010, 08:26 PM~17996491
> *ha.. good one
> 
> a lil..
> *


dats kool aint nuthin wrong with dat


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 8 2010, 03:13 PM~17994389
> *
> Drove by it yesterday I thought it was a 2dr hardtop..its at the corner of hardy and hopper rd..at the mittag auto  parts..
> *


IF ITS THE ONE WITH THE DOORS OFF IT A 2 DOOR HARD TOP AND I THINK ITS AT DANNY'S AUTO PARTS


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

WUSSUP MAJICOS


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2010, 07:53 PM~17997484
> *Nothin just got home long day, just checked out where Lebron is going to good thing I'm a ROCKETS fan.  What's up with you?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 8 2010, 07:21 PM~17997092
> *x2..its missing some rust tho
> *


my 59 has enough rust :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 8 2010, 11:54 PM~17998849
> *my 59 has enough rust :biggrin:
> *


:0 thats a car that doesnt need any tho..

:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeee


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

????


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2010, 01:29 AM~17999725
> *:wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0. Man dis box is clean ass shit :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 8 2010, 04:27 PM~17995570
> *you dont like everyone to win?
> *


What's the point of judging....... :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2010, 01:29 AM~17999725
> *:wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 8 2010, 07:27 PM~17995993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trade you the foe for it  :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 8 2010, 11:29 PM~17999725
> *:wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


big "I" worldwide. little buddy in the house


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2010, 02:29 AM~17999725
> *:wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

who been to the show palace


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyone got 90 moldings off a 90 cadillac fleetwood for sale???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jul 9 2010, 12:56 PM~18002472
> *who been to the show palace
> *


everybody basically


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jul 9 2010, 10:56 AM~18002472
> *who been to the show palace
> *


deez nuttts


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

got him,


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2010, 01:54 PM~18002909
> *deez nuttts
> *


 :uh: when did you get some nutts :biggrin: 

:happysad: go and give them back :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

IS FRYDAY








LETS PARTY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES+Jul 9 2010, 12:53 PM~18003430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK U


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES+Jul 9 2010, 09:56 AM~18002472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :sprint:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 8 2010, 05:27 PM~17995993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Jul 9 2010, 12:56 PM~18002472
> *who been to the show palace
> *


is that the place where they have the badazz breakfast buffet? :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2010, 06:47 PM~18005547
> *NICE!!!
> *


man foo, I drove that bish around the block.........skateboard witha motor on it :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 04:51 PM~18005572
> *man foo, I drove that bish around the block.........skateboard witha motor on it  :0
> *


u ready?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

why are you so angry for dude


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2010, 06:54 PM~18005589
> *u ready?
> *


ready? :happysad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 9 2010, 04:59 PM~18005635
> *why are you so angry for dude
> *


 :biggrin: just make sure to pay the trailer rental fee :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 05:27 PM~18005819
> *ready?  :happysad:
> *


c'mon :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2010, 07:30 PM~18005838
> *c'mon :biggrin:
> *


LETS DO THIS! :cheesy:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 9 2010, 03:14 PM~18004726
> *IS FRYDAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18005569
> *is that the place where they have the badazz breakfast buffet?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 04:50 PM~18005569
> *is that the place where they have the badazz breakfast buffet?  :cheesy:
> *


I don't think you wanna eat ANYTHING from there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 9 2010, 10:23 PM~18007029
> *I don't think you wanna eat ANYTHING from there
> *


 :rimshot: 

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

house of hardlines is back in business ******


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2010, 07:30 PM~18005838
> *c'mon :biggrin:
> *


bish Ill go there right now right now and drill a hole so you wont change your mind


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2010, 11:00 PM~18007296
> *house of hardlines is back in business ******
> 
> 
> ...


I like everything but the toilet bowls. Why not bag the thing?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 9 2010, 10:23 PM~18007029
> *I don't think you wanna eat ANYTHING from there
> *


I think it may have been the mens club?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 09:03 PM~18007323
> *I like everything but the toilet bowls.  Why not bag the thing?
> *


i wouldnt bang anything without a full frame wrap...so keep is smooth


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 9 2010, 11:00 PM~18007296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: regalize '07


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT HERES GANGSTAFIED\




































































:0 
striped by lokey from dtown


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2010, 11:09 PM~18007370
> *ALRIGHT HERES GANGSTAFIED\
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

leaF BY


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2010, 11:05 PM~18007337
> *
> :uh:   regalize '07
> *


  64ize right now right now' fatty


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 9 2010, 09:11 PM~18007401
> *leaF BY
> *


same dude... 

new owner actually hit me up about some roof patterns.. but he kept it local


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2010, 11:04 PM~18007335
> *i wouldnt bang anything without a full frame wrap...so keep is smooth
> *


dont they slow a set up down? If that was the case what is the need for juice if it goes up slower than air?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 11:12 PM~18007410
> *  64ize right now right now' fatty
> *


chino cochino on da' flo' on da' flo'


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 9 2010, 11:14 PM~18007434
> *chino cochino on da' flo' on da' flo'
> *


shad up oldie hawn


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 9 2010, 10:13 PM~18006960
> *:roflmao:
> *


what the hell you laughing for asswad?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 9 2010, 11:12 PM~18007410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not slow or slower then air. theres just little hesitation.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 05:35 PM~18005885
> *LETS DO THIS! :cheesy:
> *


time and date :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2010, 11:20 PM~18007494
> *
> its not slow or slower then air.  theres just little hesitation.
> *


sounds like air, my lac actually got up fast, I could hop it a lil


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 09:02 PM~18007316
> *bish Ill go there right now right now and drill a hole so you wont change your mind
> *


 c'mon over and bring some sloppy joes.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 11:15 PM~18007438
> *shad up oldie hawn
> *


my bad mista magooyi


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2010, 11:21 PM~18007500
> *time and date :biggrin:
> *


whens you got time, remember, when that drill makes that hole, thats it bud


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 11:21 PM~18007504
> *sounds like air, my lac actually got up fast, I could hop it a lil
> *


i'm only running em on rear pumps. front i kept straight juice.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2010, 11:22 PM~18007511
> *c'mon over and bring some  sloppy joes.
> *


you have some sloppy joes ready maricone :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2010, 11:25 PM~18007545
> *i'm only running em on rear pumps.  front i kept straight juice.
> *


  that makes sense


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 09:23 PM~18007521
> *whens you got time, remember, when that drill makes that hole, thats it bud
> *


got my tee on order :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lil fun at southside,, junk car.. just needed da frame and suspension.. off to da scrap yard


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2010, 11:26 PM~18007554
> *got me tee on order :biggrin:
> *


you got the side brackets or are we gonna have to make them?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2010, 11:26 PM~18007563
> *lil fun at southside,, junk car.. just needed da frame  and suspension.. off to da scrap yard
> 
> 
> ...


danny's capala?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 11:25 PM~18007553
> *  that makes sense
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18007580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuk it its dros, my shit gonna be bouncy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 11:27 PM~18007570
> *danny's capala?
> *


see what happens when you park for 5 minutes in pasadena? 


mine actually got resold to some fool on ebay for twice what i sold it for. 

:roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 09:27 PM~18007564
> *you got the side brackets or are we gonna have to make them?
> *


custom fab :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 11:32 PM~18007592
> *fuk it its dros, my shit gonna be bouncy
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2010, 09:32 PM~18007593
> *see what happens when you park for 5 minutes in pasadena?
> mine actually got resold to some fool on ebay for twice what i sold it for.
> 
> ...


jc sold it?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2010, 11:33 PM~18007605
> *jc sold it?
> *


yeah


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2010, 09:34 PM~18007611
> *yeah
> *


sucka

you going sat night?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 9 2010, 11:44 PM~18007675
> *sucka
> 
> you going sat night?
> *


yeah


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2010, 11:26 PM~18007563
> *lil fun at southside,, junk car.. just needed da frame  and suspension.. off to da scrap yard
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: (lol) I didn't see dat at south side when I was der


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2010, 09:09 PM~18007370
> *ALRIGHT HERES GANGSTAFIED\
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 09:14 PM~18007427
> *dont they slow a set up down? If that was the case what is the need for juice if it goes up slower than air?
> *


it slows down the setup a little bit. ive ran accums in the rear with 72v and it wasnt that slow. this is my first time running accums to the front. i would never air bag anything. period. just my opinion


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2010, 11:29 PM~18007580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 pump set up looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2010, 12:22 AM~18007981
> *it slows down the setup a little bit.  ive ran accums in the rear with 72v and it wasnt that slow.  this is my first time running accums to the front. i would never air bag anything. period. just my opinion
> *


I can respect that. I chose to bag my lac cause it was my daily. Little maintenance and no mess was a big sell point. I also never had a ride that was bagged and was courious enough to try it. Peeps on here kept dissin bags, but I don't listen, I don't conform to other peoples views and let the masses dictate my decisions like some peeps on here. I don't worry about what others think. Only thing i hated about it was the compressor noise, other than that it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2010, 11:32 PM~18007593
> *see what happens when you park for 5 minutes in pasadena?
> mine actually got resold to some fool on ebay for twice what i sold it for.
> 
> ...


Damn haha, I'm staying away from there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 10:36 PM~18008092
> *I can respect that. I chose to bag my lac cause it was my daily.  Little maintenance and no mess was a big sell point.  I also never had a ride that was bagged and was courious enough to try it.  Peeps on here kept dissin bags, but I don't listen, I don't conform to other peoples views and let the masses dictate my decisions like some peeps on here. I don't worry about what others think. Only thing i hated about it was the compressor noise, other than that it wasn't all that bad.
> *


lets hop lacs yours on bags and mine with accumulators :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

This is why lowriding has died out. Every plateau has been reached. There is no room for new ideas a form of stuborness. For example lowriders have to have 13" spokes and juice. Now I don't disagree with these ideals (I fully believe these to be true) , but that is why peeps these days are going with donks, imports, sport trucks, and hotrods. They want weird shit like lambo doors, big wheels with a multitude of different designs, and an array of body kits. To be different.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2010, 12:49 AM~18008169
> *lets hop lacs yours on bags and mine with accumulators  :biggrin:
> *


Ha, I think the lac is now a donk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 10:50 PM~18008174
> *This is why lowriding has died out.  Every plateau has been reached.  There is no room for new ideas a form of stuborness.  For example lowriders have to have 13" spokes and juice. Now I don't disagree with these ideals (I fully believe these to be true) , but that is why peeps these days are going with donks, imports, sport trucks, and hotrods. They want weird shit like lambo doors, big wheels with a multitude of different designs, and an array of body kits. To be different.
> *


like i told my boy the other day. lowriders a dying breed. quality lowriders are almost extinct


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2010, 12:59 AM~18008262
> *like i told my boy the other day. lowriders a dying breed. quality lowriders are almost extinct
> *


You tellin me, my transmission guy told me he was gonna leave his car to his son (57 belair) but his son refused it and wanted a newer style Buick so he can put lambos and some shit called "supa pokes"! Wtf is that kid smoking? Pass on a 57 2 door belair! :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 11:05 PM~18008299
> *You tellin me, my transmission guy told me he was gonna leave his car to his son (57 belair) but his son refused it and wanted a newer style Buick so he can put lambos and some shit called "supa pokes"!  Wtf is that kid smoking?  Pass on a 57 2 door belair! :0
> *


i picked up that silver 64 i had dirt cheap cuz dude gave it to his daughter to drive to school and she wanted a honda. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 10 2010, 01:06 AM~18008311
> *
> *


Is it okay if I invite devious to the cruise? You really hurt the mans feewings


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2010, 01:08 AM~18008333
> *i picked up that silver 64 i had dirt cheap cuz dude gave it to his daughter to drive to school and she wanted a honda.  :biggrin:
> *


 Wait a minute! Was that 64 at one point white and was on top of a stack of tires for like 12 years in a shop on longpoint? I heard this story before


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 9 2010, 11:11 PM~18008357
> *Wait a minute! Was that 64 at one point white and was on top of a stack of tires for like 12 years in a shop on longpoint?  I heard this story before
> *


nah it was silver from the factory, got out of a trailer park deep in tomball


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2010, 01:12 AM~18008369
> *nah it was silver from the factory, got out of a trailer park deep in tomball
> *


Oh well that's how "come ups" happen


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 10 2010, 01:08 AM~18008334
> *Is it okay if I invite devious to the cruise? You really hurt the mans feewings
> *


what?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 9 2010, 01:29 AM~17999725
> *:wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


  aname(Sp) shit was different actually look clean


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 9 2010, 09:44 PM~18007681
> *yeah
> *


it was outside under the car cover


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2010, 12:09 AM~18007370
> *ALRIGHT HERES GANGSTAFIED\
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

What's the Deal in H-Town???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

where in the fuck does stores like autozone and lowes get their employee, slow turtle mofos


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 10 2010, 02:42 PM~18011146
> *where in the fuck does stores like autozone and lowes get their employee, slow turtle mofos
> *


if i only made $10 an hour i wouldn't give a fk either. namsayin'


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2010, 03:19 PM~18011353
> *if i only made $10 an hour i wouldn't give a fk either.  namsayin'
> *


VERY TRUE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Jul 10 2010, 02:12 PM~18010987
> *What's the Deal in H-Town???
> *


que onda


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2010, 09:00 PM~18007296
> *house of hardlines is back in business ******
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2004, 03:25 PM~2349019
> *that shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 10 2010, 05:12 PM~18012283
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 10 2010, 04:19 PM~18011353
> *if i only made $10 an hour i wouldn't give a fk either.  namsayin'
> *


very well said


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 8 2010, 01:45 PM~17993630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you need? i have some parts..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 11 2010, 04:27 AM~18015562
> *MR CLAY UR CAR IS READY FOR PICK UP TOMORROW AT 7:OO AM.
> DETAIL IS DONE , HAND GLAZE , CHOME POLISH ON UNDERCARRIAGE , POLISH EXTERIOR MOLDINGS , INTERIOR , TRUNCK, AND WINDOWS , READY  FOR SHOW TOMORROW .   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 11 2010, 04:36 AM~18015572
> *THE CADI SHOP    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 01:17 PM~18016904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


either nobodys driving or you dark as fuck


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 01:17 PM~18016904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 11 2010, 11:34 AM~18016986
> *either nobodys driving or you dark as fuck
> *


invisible driver


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 11 2010, 11:34 AM~18016986
> *either nobodys driving or you dark as fuck
> *


he ghostriding the whip :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 11 2010, 12:04 PM~18017122
> *he ghostriding the whip  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 12:27 PM~18017247
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 01:17 PM~18016904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this ride disturv'n the peace down in Pasadena :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 01:17 PM~18016904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think he got out to take the photo :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile+Jul 11 2010, 01:35 PM~18017651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: slims tall as took da pic


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 03:48 PM~18017733
> *awready! ride till the wheels fall off..
> or go flat
> 
> ...


And you wonder why you keep getting flats.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 11 2010, 03:04 PM~18018219
> *And you wonder why you keep getting flats.
> *


hey.. :angry: 
thismy 1st time doin a burnout..
but that tire had a plug in it.. plug fell out that night on freeway.. oh well..
thats what happens when u ride..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 05:09 PM~18018247
> *hey..  :angry:
> thismy 1st time doin a burnout..
> but that tire had a plug in it.. plug fell out that night on freeway.. oh well..
> ...


Got that big ass blower and don't know how to act. :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 11 2010, 05:05 PM~18018873
> *Got that big ass blower and don't know how to act.  :roflmao:
> *


not a blower


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 08:36 PM~18019438
> *not a blower
> *


Blower shot gun close enough


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 06:36 PM~18019438
> *not a blower
> *


I was gona correct him but ain't wana be called a hater :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 11 2010, 06:48 PM~18019530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hater.. what day u coming by


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 07:45 PM~18020008
> *shotgun hoe
> 
> hater.. what day u coming by
> *


:dunno: maybe Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

a lil hoppin' action @ Texas Made


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 01:17 PM~18016904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 11 2010, 05:42 AM~18015588
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 11 2010, 08:51 PM~18020054
> *:dunno:  maybe Tuesday or Wednesday.
> *


bring that hose with ya


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 11 2010, 07:52 PM~18020062
> *a lil hoppin' action @ Texas Made
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 11 2010, 08:29 PM~18020373
> *bring that hose with ya
> *


:happysad: yessir.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 11 2010, 10:31 PM~18020395
> *
> *


what they give you?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jul 11 2010, 06:52 PM~18020062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COMO LE FUE MR. BOILER?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 11 2010, 10:43 PM~18020524
> *nice pictures!!!
> COMO LE FUE MR. BOILER?
> *


thanks Tony


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Jul 11 2010, 10:29 PM~18020373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 11 2010, 09:52 PM~18020062
> *a lil hoppin' action @ Texas Made
> 
> 
> ...


Wuts up was dis show 2day? Well u got OK pics :loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2010, 01:17 PM~18016904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that one wheel spining or two?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 12 2010, 12:52 AM~18021638
> *:ugh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2010, 12:00 AM~18021687
> *:wow:
> *


Are u goin to be ready for Friday, buddy :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 11 2010, 02:04 PM~18017122
> *he ghostriding the whip  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


713 training day monte carlo yo'


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 11 2010, 10:59 PM~18021684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2010, 05:24 AM~18022941
> *713 training day monte carlo yo'
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 12 2010, 05:47 AM~18022725
> *Are u goin to be ready for Friday, buddy  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: waitin on parts


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2010, 09:27 AM~18023737
> *:dunno: waitin on parts
> *












I'm ready fool..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 12 2010, 10:31 AM~18023770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

When is the next cruise, or gathering??? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 12 2010, 10:38 AM~18023818
> *When is the next cruise, or gathering??? :biggrin:
> *


get with Roberto G


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2010, 07:24 AM~18022941
> *713 training day monte carlo yo'
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 12 2010, 08:31 AM~18023770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 12 2010, 08:02 AM~18023294
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 12 2010, 10:54 AM~18024318
> * nice
> *


 :biggrin: thanks...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 12 2010, 10:31 AM~18023770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: looks nice


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 12 2010, 11:33 AM~18024603
> *:loco: looks nice
> *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 12 2010, 10:19 AM~18024491
> *:wow:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

daz wut i called KING OF THE STREETS hoppin on every show :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :roflmao: :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 12 2010, 12:48 PM~18024708
> *
> *


Wuts up homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2010, 11:39 AM~18025079
> *daz wut i called KING OF THE STREETS hoppin on every show :0
> 
> 
> ...


current king of the streets :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2010, 01:25 PM~18025997
> *:wow: :roflmao: :ugh: :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 03:05 PM~18027074
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:happysad: :biggrin: :x:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 12 2010, 04:11 PM~18027816
> *:happysad: :biggrin: :x:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2010, 04:38 PM~18028084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


home of the monkey kaka and crooked lines :uh:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 05:14 PM~18028387
> *home of the monkey kaka and crooked lines  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 05:14 PM~18028387
> *home of the monkey kaka and crooked lines  :uh:
> *


u said it, not me.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty+Jul 12 2010, 05:31 PM~18028571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** its true :0


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 06:11 PM~18028996
> *  still waiting on u
> ***** its true  :0
> *


gotta get my pennies together.. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 06:14 PM~18029033
> *gotta get my pennies together.. :uh:
> *


dont trip still dusty :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 06:14 PM~18028387
> *home of the monkey kaka and crooked lines  :uh:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2010, 06:15 PM~18029043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 12 2010, 02:28 PM~18026025
> *Wuts up homie
> *


  whats up... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2010, 06:15 PM~18029043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 12 2010, 06:11 PM~18028996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18029328
> *yea
> needs turd coming out its butt
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 12 2010, 08:15 PM~18029043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 06:14 PM~18029037
> *dont trip still dusty  :biggrin:
> *


kool get with u soon... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 12 2010, 07:52 PM~18029979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roflmao


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 12 2010, 12:40 PM~18026141
> *current king of the streets :0  :0
> *


x2!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, rollin-hard

hno: hno:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 12 2010, 11:39 AM~18025079
> *daz wut i called KING OF THE STREETS hoppin on every show :0
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie and its only has 6batt :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 12 2010, 07:58 PM~18030066
> *kool get with u soon... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 12 2010, 07:32 PM~18030492
> *thanks homie and its only has 6batt :biggrin:
> *



TELL YOUR HOMIE TO GET SOME MORE CAUSE CHOCHI SAID HE ABOUT TO TAKE KING OF DA STREETS!!!!! :biggrin: :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 12 2010, 08:43 PM~18030621
> *:
> *


"HASTA EL MAS CABRON AQUI SE SIENTA CON MIGO"
*
AT1 PRO TEAM*

U BETTER BE READY!! 2010


heard u are a worker over at at1??? is that true??


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> TELL YOUR HOMIE TO GET SOME MORE CAUSE CHOCHI SAID HE ABOUT TO TAKE KING OF DA STREETS!!!!! :biggrin: :run:
> [/quote
> 
> whats up tony thats cool if he can but tell him to hurry up need some comp when u taking ur linc out


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 07:50 PM~18030726
> *"HASTA EL MAS CABRON AQUI SE SIENTA CON MIGO"
> 
> AT1 PRO TEAM
> ...



NO SIR YOU HEARD WRONG, I WORKER DOESN'T INVEST MONEY IN A BUSINESS 
ESPECIALLY IN THIS HARD TIMES.... JUST A LOT OF HATERS TALKING SHIT, TELL THAT PERSON THAT I SAID THEY ARE FOOL OF SHIT AND ARE SOME PUSSY'S FOR TALKING SHIT.... IM WORKING ON MY CAR AT AT1 AND IM ALSO PART OF THE TEAM!! AT1


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> > TELL YOUR HOMIE TO GET SOME MORE CAUSE CHOCHI SAID HE ABOUT TO TAKE KING OF DA STREETS!!!!! :biggrin: :run:
> > [/quote
> >
> > whats up tony thats cool if he can but tell him to hurry up need some comp when u taking ur linc out
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18029328
> *yea
> needs turd coming out its butt
> 
> ...


im gonna bring this back to your shop. you forgot to add the "monkey caca" logo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 12 2010, 08:58 PM~18030863
> *NO SIR YOU HEARD WRONG, I WORKER DOESN'T INVEST MONEY IN A BUSINESS
> ESPECIALLY IN THIS HARD TIMES.... JUST A LOT OF HATERS TALKING SHIT, TELL THAT PERSON THAT I SAID THEY ARE FOOL OF SHIT AND ARE SOME PUSSY'S FOR TALKING SHIT.... IM WORKING ON MY CAR AT AT1 AND IM ALSO PART OF THE TEAM!! AT1
> *



:0 hope u can fight heard a lot about those at1 guys, but im not in all that :happysad:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18030899
> *:biggrin:  NO SE HOMIE I MIGHT END UP SELLING IT PERO HABER QUE PASA!!! I SEE YOUR THE ONLYONE ON DA STREET DOING THE DAMN THING!!!    NO SE AGUITE HOMIE USTED ECHELE PARA DELANTE... :guns:
> *


orale pues si aber si salle mas gente porque ya me chinge a todos en el 59


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18030967
> *:0  hope u can fight heard a lot about those at1 guys, but im not in all that  :happysad:
> *



I DONT NEED TO FIGHT IM MEXICAN, WE PUT JUST PUT DA WORD OUT HOMIE.... BUT I DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO BE SCARED OF... I DONT FUCK WITH NO ONE IM JUST GONNA LET MY CAR DO DA TALKING WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT... I AND IM A MAN OF MY WORD,FUCK EVERYONE TALKING SHIT!! ((((IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH))))...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 12 2010, 08:07 PM~18031011
> *orale pues si aber si salle mas gente porque ya me chinge a todos en el 59
> *



:cheesy: OJALA Y MUY PRONTO, IM ALMOST READY!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, SEISKUATRO,SS, rollin-hard, 713Lowriderboy

COMO TE ESTA LLENDO TODO POR ALLA HOMIE?? :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 12 2010, 09:11 PM~18031064
> *I DONT NEED TO FIGHT IM MEXICAN, WE PUT JUST PUT DA WORD OUT HOMIE.... BUT I DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO BE SCARED OF... I DONT FUCK WITH NO ONE IM JUST GONNA LET MY CAR DO DA TALKING WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT... I AND IM A MAN OF MY WORD,FUCK EVERYONE TALKING SHIT!! ((((IF YOU SCARED GO TO CHURCH))))...
> *


handle ya own work!!! but i feel that..i aint never scared of shit, like i said i was just asking u bcuz i heard some things.. its all good..ill be in my usual spot watching :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 08:23 PM~18031210
> *handle ya own work!!! but i feel that..i aint never scared of shit, like i said i was just asking u bcuz i heard some things.. its all good..ill be in my usual spot watching  :biggrin:
> *


  MY BAD HOMIE,JUST WANTED TO CLEAR THING UP!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 12 2010, 09:27 PM~18031266
> * MY BAD HOMIE,JUST WANTED TO CLEAR THING UP!!!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 12 2010, 08:58 PM~18030863
> *NO SIR YOU HEARD WRONG, I WORKER DOESN'T INVEST MONEY IN A BUSINESS
> ESPECIALLY IN THIS HARD TIMES.... JUST A LOT OF HATERS TALKING SHIT, TELL THAT PERSON THAT I SAID THEY ARE FOOL OF SHIT AND ARE SOME PUSSY'S FOR TALKING SHIT.... IM WORKING ON MY CAR AT AT1 AND IM ALSO PART OF THE TEAM!! AT1
> *



***** said he dont work for at1 he co-owns that shit!!!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 12 2010, 09:01 PM~18030922
> *im gonna bring this back to your shop.  you forgot to add the "monkey caca" logo
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
its the color already... mayne i think im a make that my new logo.. fuck it


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

que onda chaparo?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 07:14 PM~18028387
> *home of the monkey kaka and crooked lines  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Puro pinche WIRI WIRIIIII!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 12 2010, 09:49 PM~18031501
> *:0
> *


he should be giving a back to school leaf and stripe special soon.. get in line now if u want the monkey kaka splattered on ur ride.. 

i had a white couple come up to me the other night and say" is that ur car?, i said yes, white lady says its nice who did it? i wanted to say deez nutz but i said mike in pasadena, the lady said it looks like a torino stripe, i said whats that, she said google it. walked off and said still a nice car tho...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 12 2010, 09:59 PM~18031656
> *he should be giving a back to school leaf and stripe special soon.. get in line now if u want the monkey kaka splattered on ur ride..
> 
> i  had a white couple come up to me the other night and say" is that ur car?, i said yes, white lady says its nice who did it? i wanted to say deez nutz but i said mike in pasadena, the lady said it looks like a torino stripe, i said whats that, she said google it. walked off and said still a nice car tho...
> *


***** siad back to school.. lol

deez nuts. i bet the tenptation was hard.. lol.. no ****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i see what she was talking about


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2010, 11:32 PM~18031339
> *:roflmao:
> its the color already... mayne i think im a make that my new logo.. fuck it
> *


 :happysad: :nosad: :nosad: Start later later


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 12 2010, 10:06 PM~18031737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** u gave me a replica torino stripe, lol... paint thinner and new lines this weekend bitch!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ+Jul 12 2010, 10:08 PM~18031763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:
gran torino stripe on la magnum.. i dont even know who da fuck makes a gran torino.. and not deez nuts or this dick..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2010, 10:37 PM~18031813
> *lol.. im just bullshittin around
> :roflmao:
> gran torino stripe on la magnum.. i dont even know who da fuck makes a gran torino.. and not deez nuts or this dick..
> *


shit looks just alike hit me up i want u to add more leafing so it doesnt look like that anymore..hit me in the inbox we can do it thurs or sunday lmk..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 12 2010, 06:38 PM~18028084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


South side doin big thangs n p town what's up sic :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2010, 12:07 AM~18031748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: what in da world is dat :nono:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 13 2010, 12:18 AM~18032182
> *AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT  ITS NEW LOCATION SAME PLACE DIFFERENT BUILDING RIGHT BEHIND OLD BUILDING,   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 12 2010, 10:23 PM~18032219
> *
> *



THAT SHOP SHOULD WORK WAY BETTER THAN THE OLD ONE, YA KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES!!!!  MAS PRODUCSION


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 12 2010, 07:24 AM~18022941
> *713 training day monte carlo yo'
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 12 2010, 10:44 PM~18031879
> *South side doin big thangs n p town what's up sic  :biggrin:
> *


whats up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2010, 12:07 AM~18031748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


old school muscle car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2010, 12:37 AM~18031813
> *gran torino stripe on la magnum.. i dont even know who da fuck makes a gran torino.. and not deez nuts or this dick..
> *


Ford, starsky n hutch used a '75 gran torino on their show back in the *'70s* :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 12 2010, 09:07 PM~18031011
> *orale pues si aber si salle mas gente porque ya me chinge a todos en el 59
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2010, 07:15 AM~18033556
> *Ford, starsky n hutch used a '75 gran torino on their show back in the '70s  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:
seen these cars , but i never knew what company made em.. of course ford..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2010, 09:51 AM~18033763
> *:thumbsup:
> seen these cars , but i never knew what company made em.. of course ford..
> *


mad maxx car was a ford falcon (australian version of the torino)

















that wasn't a sneak diss or anything. i'm just sayin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18033894


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

happy birthday sweetrack :biggrin: 

Devious Sixty8(38),


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam 38 lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2010, 08:11 AM~18033918
> *happy birthday sweetrack  :biggrin:
> 
> Devious Thirty8(38),
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup 38 special


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 13 2010, 10:30 AM~18034029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk i'm old 

in case some of y'all didn't get invite.. party is friday at cockpit bar & grill..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

move it to saturday big guy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2010, 10:59 AM~18034275
> *move it to saturday big guy
> *


no can do


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2010, 10:11 AM~18033918
> *happy birthday sweetrack  :biggrin:
> 
> Devious Sixty8(38),
> *


38 damn man, time to put your azz in a home, you gonna be sittin next to Latin playing bingo LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. ike turner ain't have shit on mel.. "you should just fk'n smile and blow me..cause i deserve it!" @ 1:48 lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2010, 11:23 AM~18034464
> *38 damn man, time to put your azz in a home, you gonna be sittin next to Latin playing bingo LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Dirty8 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2010, 07:11 AM~18033918
> *happy birthday sweetrack  :biggrin:
> 
> Devious Sixty8(38),
> *



x2 gordito... HAPPY WING DAY!!!


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Some pics from the show this weekend - Texas Made Show (Humble, TX).


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

A couple of more pics...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 13 2010, 10:41 AM~18035082
> *Some pics from the show this weekend - Texas Made Show (Humble, TX).
> 
> 
> ...


yall left early, yall won a bunch of trophys too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2010, 11:23 AM~18034464
> *38 damn man, time to put your azz in a home, you gonna be sittin next to Latin playing bingo LOL  :biggrin:
> *


afterwards we can hit up the chinese buffet where chung li young song will take our water order. :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 13 2010, 01:58 PM~18035678
> *afterwards we can hit up the chinese buffet where chung li young song will take our water order.  :buttkick:
> *


Ill get you old fuks some ensure


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2010, 02:25 PM~18035906
> *Ill get you old fuks some ensure
> *


fk it. mix it with some rum and i'm good.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jul 12 2010, 07:33 PM~18029176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2010, 10:55 AM~18034236
> *fk i'm old
> 
> in case some of y'all didn't get invite.. party is friday at cockpit bar & grill..
> *


pause ..... you didnt say no ****


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 13 2010, 12:47 PM~18036118
> *sup goofy?
> *


 very busy homie... working everyday 13hr shifts... BP ordered 10 of our 8" flexi pipe. 3800 feet each one..... Im welding all night long...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2010, 03:25 PM~18036452
> *very busy homie... working everyday 13hr shifts... BP ordered 10 of our 8" flexi pipe. 3800 feet each one.....    Im welding all night long...
> 
> 
> ...


good ...... no breaks for u ......get that shit done they spillin oil everywhere


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 13 2010, 07:59 AM~18033820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2010, 03:25 PM~18036452
> *very busy homie... working everyday 13hr shifts... BP ordered 10 of our 8" flexi pipe. 3800 feet each one.....    Im welding all night long...
> 
> 
> ...


I hated working for the design dept at that company. pinche french & british dumbgineers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2010, 03:25 PM~18036452
> *very busy homie... working everyday 13hr shifts... BP ordered 10 of our 8" flexi pipe. 3800 feet each one.....    Im welding all night long...
> 
> 
> ...


make that $ while its there to be made.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 13 2010, 12:41 PM~18035082
> *Some pics from the show this weekend - Texas Made Show (Humble, TX).
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dame now dat some nice pics nice i  mpala's


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 13 2010, 12:44 PM~18035104
> *A couple of more pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: now dats a bad bitch


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2010, 03:30 PM~18036508
> *good ...... no breaks for u ......get that shit done they spillin oil everywhere
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 13 2010, 02:44 PM~18036089
> *fk it. mix it with some rum and i'm good.
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2010, 01:25 PM~18036452
> *very busy homie... working everyday 13hr shifts... BP ordered 10 of our 8" flexi pipe. 3800 feet each one.....    Im welding all night long...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2010, 01:30 PM~18036508
> *good ...... no breaks for u ......get that shit done they spillin oil everywhere
> *


Ha.... shit u crazy.... got take my 2hr lunch


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2010, 06:22 PM~18038128
> *Ha.... shit u crazy.... got take my 2hr lunch
> *


2hr lunch ....... i wouldn't know what to do with a 2hr lunch


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2010, 06:58 PM~18038451
> *2hr lunch ....... i wouldn't know what to do with a 2hr lunch
> *


order desert man


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 13 2010, 02:14 PM~18036878
> *:thumbsup: now dats a bad bitch
> *


:roflmao: bettta put some glasses on n hope u don't catch a std from lookin at dat dirty hoe.........bitch been round n round lika merry goround.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18038746
> *:roflmao: bettta put some glasses on n hope u don't catch a std from lookin at dat dirty hoe.........bitch been round n round lika merry goround.
> *


think he meant the 58


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18038746
> *:roflmao: bettta put some glasses on n hope u don't catch a std from lookin at dat dirty hoe.........bitch been round n round lika merry goround.
> *


Dame no shit but bitch still looks good :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 13 2010, 08:55 PM~18040212
> *FRAMES  IN STOCK READY FOR WRAP.  G BODY , CADILLACS AND IMPALA X FRAMES    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 13 2010, 07:58 PM~18040244
> *
> *


sorry i cant afford a 3000 frame wrap


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 13 2010, 07:35 AM~18033650
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Man I'm about to make a house call


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 13 2010, 07:00 PM~18038481
> *order desert man
> *


story of ur life :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Jul 13 2010, 06:48 PM~18039401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 



Shit u want her number ,?? :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2010, 10:32 PM~18040633
> *story of ur life :biggrin:
> *


and the white guy with tha drop cadi finaly shows his face


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2010, 02:25 PM~18036452
> *very busy homie... working everyday 13hr shifts... BP ordered 10 of our 8" flexi pipe. 3800 feet each one.....    Im welding all night long...
> 
> 
> ...


get all you can homie...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 13 2010, 08:04 PM~18040308
> *sorry i cant afford a 3000 frame wrap
> *


There u go instagatin ass ***** :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jul 13 2010, 08:30 PM~18040611
> *Man I'm about to make a house call
> *


 :0 :0 :sprint: :sprint: :drama: :run:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 13 2010, 12:41 PM~18035082
> *Some pics from the show this weekend - Texas Made Show (Humble, TX).
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 08:42 PM~18040742
> *There u go instagatin ass ***** :uh:
> *


im just tellin him.. i asked for a quote and it was tooo rich for my broke ass blood


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 13 2010, 08:46 PM~18040796
> *im just tellin him.. i asked for a quote and it was tooo rich for my broke ass blood
> *


Ok mr multiple houses in waller...... :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 08:51 PM~18040868
> *Ok mr multiple houses in waller...... :uh:
> *


only 2 im broke .. :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2010, 10:38 PM~18040697
> *and the white guy with tha drop cadi finaly shows his face
> *


been on the move homie :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 13 2010, 08:58 PM~18040953
> *only 2 im broke .. :happysad:
> *


The only 2 african american owned houses in waller county,,??? Lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 11:12 PM~18041147
> *The only 2 african american owned houses in waller county,,??? Lol
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 13 2010, 09:12 PM~18041147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats still racist!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 13 2010, 11:34 PM~18041428
> *
> thats still racist!!
> *


lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 11:09 PM~18041113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2010, 09:35 PM~18041433
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 11:09 PM~18041113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2010, 11:16 PM~18041209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 13 2010, 09:34 PM~18041428
> *lol and my homie around the corner with a 4do 63 on 22's :uh:
> thats still racist!!
> *


:uh: jus lika n!&&@ :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 13 2010, 10:32 PM~18040633
> *story of ur life :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 11:09 PM~18041113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 10:04 PM~18041820
> *:uh: jus lika n!&&@ :0
> *


coming from u thats half racist!!!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 14 2010, 12:26 AM~18042051
> *coming from u thats half racist!!!
> *


sup Cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 13 2010, 10:40 PM~18042151
> *sup Cali
> *


wat up blake??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 13 2010, 10:26 PM~18042051
> *coming from u thats half racist!!!
> *


:uh: NIIIIIGGGGGGGGAAAAAA PLEASEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 13 2010, 11:01 PM~18042337
> *:uh: NIIIIIGGGGGGGGAAAAAA PLEASEEEEE!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 13 2010, 11:02 PM~18042359
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 13 2010, 09:46 PM~18040789
> *:worship:
> *


http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1839904454.html


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 14 2010, 11:42 AM~18044110
> *http://waco.craigslist.org/cto/1839904454.html
> *


he has no time for that 2 door nonsense. he strickly a sedan man


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Jul 13 2010, 11:50 PM~18041649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 14 2010, 10:43 AM~18044489
> *Sup mayne!
> 
> LMFAO!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

well, looks like its time to get back to work :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 01:42 PM~18044856
> *well, looks like its time to get back to work :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


ponte jalar


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Someone better hurry up and jump on this deal. 
Daytons for only $350


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ohhhh i gotta engrave mines now.. fkin sick


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 02:56 PM~18045807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe some overlays with the sic logo :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 14 2010, 02:00 PM~18045842
> *maybe some overlays with the sic logo :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yep.. and stars.. lol
now what person can do it and wont take months.. cant drive the car without it.. my luck someone will stick something down my carbed


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 03:07 PM~18045915
> *yep.. and stars.. lol
> now what person can do it and wont take months.. cant drive the car without it.. my luck someone will stick something down my carbed
> *


justdeez can prob cad it and have it cut...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 03:52 PM~18045769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: mane hold up dat green rite der is holdin :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i met the loyalty boys in kentucky they are cool peeps


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 03:52 PM~18045769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 14 2010, 02:14 PM~18045990
> *justdeez can prob cad it  and have it cut...
> *


:dunno:
have what cut.. i got the shotgun.. i just want it engraved


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 14 2010, 02:25 PM~18045512
> *:tongue:
> *


is the ride going to be ready for prince's hamburger joint on friday...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 14 2010, 06:17 PM~18047107
> *is the ride going to be ready for prince's hamburger joint on friday...
> *


man, I just bought 24 ft of rubber to burn in your baby's mother :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 14 2010, 05:25 PM~18047165
> *man, I just bought 24 ft of rubber to burn in your baby's mother  :cheesy:
> *


less talk more work...  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 03:52 PM~18046915
> *:dunno:
> have what cut.. i got the shotgun.. i just want it engraved
> *


i ll do it for free once i master my skills :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 14 2010, 06:32 PM~18047214
> *less talk more work...   :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 14 2010, 05:42 PM~18047293
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 14 2010, 06:47 PM~18047353
> *
> *


im puttin some old skool jams on the Ipod as we speak, need some good cruising music namean?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 14 2010, 05:51 PM~18047386
> *im puttin some old skool jams on the Ipod as we speak, need some good cruising music namean?
> *


yup.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Big-Tymer, ChocolateThriller, LastMinuteCustoms
 :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 04:36 PM~18047238
> *i ll do it for free once i master my skills  :biggrin:
> *


Betta ask for permission next time u come to da hood :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2010, 06:30 PM~18048183
> *Betta ask for permission next time u come to da hood :scrutinize:
> *


lmao, knew it was skeetwood when i saw it, cause it has the soon roof on the back :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

. molded engraved a arms :biggrin: , well just trying, lol
not done yet


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 09:03 PM~18048413
> *boilers motorsports,... molded engraved a arms :biggrin: , well just trying, lol
> not done yet
> 
> ...


can't wait to see em chromed!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 14 2010, 09:04 PM~18048425
> *can't wait to see em chromed!
> *


mamalo loco mamalo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lmao, yup they change un chingo after chrome :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 14 2010, 06:58 PM~18048375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 04:36 PM~18047238
> *i ll do it for free once i master my skills  :biggrin:
> *


ill let you do it when i put my car on the lift.. gotta redo suspension and put my rear end back in its proper location.. :ugh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 14 2010, 07:31 PM~18048620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 07:42 PM~18048727
> *yeah, wanted  to check out the skeet, since owner dnt take it out  :uh: , and thanks way
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


i want some stars.. no ****.. simple shit.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 14 2010, 07:49 PM~18048795
> *i want some stars.. no ****.. simple shit.
> *


got it :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 07:42 PM~18048727
> *yeah, wanted  to check out the skeet, since owner dnt take it out  :uh: , and thanks way
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


:ugh: fuck the owner of dat lac.......***** be bullshittin too much :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 09:03 PM~18048413
> *. molded engraved a arms :biggrin: , well just trying, lol
> not done yet
> 
> ...


CON MAMBO GUEY ECHALE PUTASOS TE QUEDARON BIEN....ECHAME UN CABLE... :thumbsup:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 10:03 PM~18048413
> *. molded engraved a arms :biggrin: , well just trying, lol
> not done yet
> 
> ...


 :wow: ima have to scoop sum up when i go to houston. gona ride down there for the magnificos show :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

MONEY MAKER
HOE TAKER


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jul 14 2010, 09:55 PM~18050128
> *MONEY MAKER
> HOE TAKER
> *


Where da hoes at?


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

YOU GOTEM BEECH.
IT'S JUST ME AND ROTN NOW. 
WHEREZ MY SIX FOWE AT


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jul 14 2010, 10:10 PM~18050233
> *YOU GOTEM BEECH.
> IT'S JUST ME AND ROTN NOW.
> WHEREZ MY SIX FOWE AT
> *


Gettin rusty full of spider webs


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

BITCH DON'T MK ME GET THE BELT.
AM BE BACK SOON. 
BET THAT


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Jul 14 2010, 10:19 PM~18050304
> *BITCH DON'T MK ME GET THE BELT.
> AM BE BACK SOON.
> BET THAT
> *


Good shit im juz payin my fuckin provation n my tickets no money 2 play


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

ME TOO I GOT TO REPORT FRIDAY . AM BOUT TO COME OFF SEVEN BILLS. FOR MY TICKET N PROBATION IN TWO DAYS.
BUT THEN I JUS GOTTA COME OFF A BILL A MONTH AFTER THAT N AM DONE AFTER THAT...KNOCK ON WOOD. FUK


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 14 2010, 08:27 PM~18049157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 07:03 PM~18048413
> *. molded engraved a arms :biggrin: , well just trying, lol
> not done yet
> 
> ...


Se ven con madres boiler


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 14 2010, 10:27 PM~18049157
> *:ugh: fuck the owner of dat lac.......***** be bullshittin too much :happysad:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel









​


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jul 14 2010, 10:36 PM~18049274
> *CON MAMBO GUEY ECHALE PUTASOS TE QUEDARON BIEN....ECHAME UN CABLE... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jul 15 2010, 10:46 AM~18052579
> *:biggrin:
> *


*Car Club: Rollerz Only Gulf Coast*
ay guey! what ride do you have? :wave:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

You'll see when its ready


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jul 15 2010, 10:53 AM~18052625
> *You'll see when its ready
> *


 hno:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2010, 09:51 AM~18052613
> *Car Club: Rollerz Only Gulf Coast
> ay guey!  what ride do you have?  :wave:
> *


CONFIDENTIAL :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 15 2010, 11:09 AM~18052758
> *CONFIDENTIAL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 09:03 PM~18048413
> *. molded engraved a arms :biggrin: , well just trying, lol
> not done yet
> 
> ...


Like the old mexican dud here at work says when he gettin his ass kick in the card games they play..."Chaaaaallllleeeyyyy"....looks good


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 15 2010, 10:31 AM~18052471
> *WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???
> 
> we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Jul 15 2010, 06:56 AM~18051917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: bet that old man sounds funny as hell sayin that, and thanks homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jul 15 2010, 08:53 AM~18052625
> *You'll see when its ready
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 14 2010, 08:03 PM~18048413
> *. molded engraved a arms :biggrin: , well just trying, lol
> not done yet
> 
> ...


boiler motorsports at your service :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 15 2010, 06:33 PM~18056311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

:drama:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:wow: :wow: 
SE MIRAN BIEN VIC


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2010, 07:51 PM~18057458
> *:0
> 
> :drama:
> *


is it friday yet?damn i need to tie one on


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 15 2010, 08:56 PM~18057525
> *is it friday yet?damn i need to tie one on
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 15 2010, 04:33 PM~18056311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tell bobby i will box his ass in the co main event...lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2010, 09:14 PM~18057715
> *tell bobby i will box his ass in the co main event...lol
> *


*Juan "hotmail" Rodriguez VS Bobby "el jefe" Flores
*

i'd put my money on bobby.. not just cause he family either.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Jul 15 2010, 04:45 PM~18056412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2010, 07:52 PM~18058172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este way :uh: lmao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 15 2010, 09:54 PM~18058181
> *este way :uh:  lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 15 2010, 07:46 PM~18058086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 15 2010, 07:14 PM~18057715
> *tell bobby i will box his ass in the co main event...lol
> *


:uh: dat big ***** will knock da hair off yo head.......oh....wait......................... :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2010, 10:00 PM~18058258
> *:uh: dat big ***** will knock da hair off yo head.......oh....wait......................... :0
> *


:rimshot:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 15 2010, 07:46 PM~18058086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jul 15 2010, 10:53 AM~18052625
> *You'll see when its ready
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 15 2010, 08:00 PM~18058258
> *:uh: dat big ***** will knock da hair off yo head.......oh....wait......................... :0
> *


the mo city mafuckina mud wraslers will frog splash


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 15 2010, 07:52 PM~18058172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me on a daily basis


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

*HLC CRUISE JULY 31st* meeting at the *GULF GATE PARKING LOT*.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 15 2010, 11:48 PM~18058969
> *HLC CRUISE JULY 31st meeting at the GULF GATE PARKING LOT.
> *


  gracias cruise coordinator! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 15 2010, 11:53 PM~18058980
> *  gracias cruise coordinator! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 15 2010, 11:48 PM~18058969
> *HLC CRUISE JULY 31st meeting at the GULF GATE PARKING LOT.
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 15 2010, 10:48 PM~18058969
> *HLC CRUISE JULY 31st meeting at the GULF GATE PARKING LOT.
> *


 pm your local HLC rep for more info

more info soon to come


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

HELLO TO ALL LOWRIDERS!!
IM ROOSTER, LIVING IN CHARLOTTE, NC. LOWRIDING FOR 24 YEARS NOW. IM JUST LOOKING TO NETWORK WITH LOWRIDERS FROM ALL AROUND.
IM A FREELANCE PHOTOGRAPHER.. IF YOU WILL BE AT THE SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS 2010 LETS HOOK UP.. ILL BE THERE FOR A WEEK. ILL BE LOOKING OUT FOR THE BIG-I..

ROOSTER
150*28001*30 NEXTEL/BOOST


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 15 2010, 09:48 PM~18058969
> *HLC PRESENTS "THE UNITY CRUISE" 2010 *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 16 2010, 06:21 AM~18060041
> * pm your local HLC rep for more info
> 
> more info soon to come
> *


INDEED MY HLC BROTHER


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 15 2010, 07:33 PM~18057937
> *Juan "hotmail" Rodriguez  VS  Bobby "el jefe" Flores
> 
> 
> ...


HOTMAIL.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 15 2010, 09:48 PM~18058969
> *HLC PRESENTS "THE UNITY CRUISE" 2010
> *





> _Originally posted by slo+Jul 16 2010, 06:21 AM~18060041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this still goin down tonight??


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Avengemydeath's new ride...clean fool.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 16 2010, 10:27 AM~18060984
> *     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Is this still goin down tonight??
> *


I'm down for prince's tonite and for what ever..I'm ready to ride..


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 09:31 AM~18061009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 09:34 AM~18061031
> *I'm down for prince's tonite and for what ever..I'm ready to ride..
> *



Cool...which location yall decide??


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 11:34 AM~18061031
> *I'm down for prince's tonite and for what ever..I'm ready to ride..
> *


come scoop me up fuker


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 09:31 AM~18061009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 16 2010, 12:01 PM~18061232
> *come scoop me up fuker
> *


seriously guys, I need a ride :/


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cruisin?? where?? im in elco now.. at shop.. but im not leaving till night time


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody know a good performance shop.. i wanna put a cam kit in my ls motor?? and get it tuned..

so far prices are 1100 and 950...

anybody??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18061754


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 10:59 AM~18061642
> *anybody know a good performance shop.. i wanna put a cam kit in my ls motor?? and get it tuned..
> 
> so far prices are 1100 and 950...
> ...


i know some white boys that do work on my car out this way if u wanna travel..lmk ill call him and get a price


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 11:31 AM~18061009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog+Jul 16 2010, 10:39 AM~18061058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 01:37 PM~18061880
> *The one on 45 south and Fuqua   about 7:30 or 8ish
> :uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 01:37 PM~18061880
> *The one on 45 south and Fuqua   about 7:30 or 8ish
> :uh:
> *


take metro beotch


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 10:59 AM~18061642
> *anybody know a good performance shop.. i wanna put a cam kit in my ls motor?? and get it tuned..
> 
> so far prices are 1100 and 950...
> ...


If u down lmk......I can do it....and we can just send it to slims people down thestreet here to tune it......bassdest mofo in texas at tuning cars


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 12:59 PM~18061642
> *anybody know a good performance shop.. i wanna put a cam kit in my ls motor?? and get it tuned..
> 
> so far prices are 1100 and 950...
> ...


try homeboy mikey yu


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 10:59 AM~18061642
> *anybody know a good performance shop.. i wanna put a cam kit in my ls motor?? and get it tuned..
> 
> so far prices are 1100 and 950...
> ...


horse power engineering....or adr..just google them our chucks lsx tuning.ask for owen at hpe i hear he does good work...chuck actually work on my boys ws6 and his z06 vette they both do good work


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 16 2010, 02:49 PM~18062377
> *horse power engineering....or adr..just google them our chucks lsx tuning.ask for owen at hpe i hear he does good work...chuck actually work on my boys ws6 and his z06 vette they both do good work
> *


hpe is da best in da game when it comes to ls motors in the nation......but ya pockets better be deep.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2010, 01:52 PM~18061966
> *If u down lmk......I can do it....and we can just send it to slims people down thestreet here to tune it......bassdest mofo in texas at tuning cars
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 16 2010, 12:39 PM~18061885
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 11:34 AM~18061031
> *I'm down for prince's tonite and for what ever..I'm ready to ride..
> *


whatever huh? how about my sausage in your buns :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 16 2010, 02:02 PM~18062503
> *whatever huh? how about my sausage in your buns  :cheesy:
> *


WTF...... :wow: what about that sloppy Joe you owe me..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 16 2010, 03:02 PM~18062503
> *whatever huh? how about my sausage in your buns  :cheesy:
> *


this topic always has to throw **** shit in the loop. :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2010, 11:52 AM~18061966
> *If u down lmk......I can do it....and we can just send it to slims people down thestreet here to tune it......bassdest mofo in texas at tuning cars
> *


ok.. so what does it cost to tune it???slim??

how much do these cams run.. i want the whole kit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 16 2010, 02:51 PM~18062396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask slim to call him he has his number ......cams run from 200....up to 400....

all depends on how much of a lope u want.........


(this is ragalac btw)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903+Jul 15 2010, 05:42 PM~18056902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not to talk down on a homies car.. but how you gunna charge a ***** 3 grand for a piant job.. and not even put the leaf under the clear...


need i say more..

but homie, u know who im talkin about.. in a few weeks ill get your ride fixed.. and get rid of them bubbles u got on a 3 month old paint job..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 16 2010, 01:21 PM~18062693
> *:uh: f.o old man.
> ask slim to call him he has his number ......cams run from 200....up to 400....
> 
> ...


not too radical.. want it to be heard.. but not sound like my shit about to cut off.. lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 03:22 PM~18062701
> *not to talk down on a homies car.. but how you gunna charge a ***** 3 grand for a piant job.. and not even put the leaf under the clear...
> need i say more..
> 
> ...


MAYYYYNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jul 16 2010, 01:07 PM~18062562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch my phone start ringing here soon...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 03:22 PM~18062707
> *not too radical.. want it to be heard.. but not sound like my shit about to cut off.. lol
> *


OK...ILL LOOK AROUND N HIT U UP LATER.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 16 2010, 01:26 PM~18062750
> *OK...ILL LOOK AROUND N HIT U UP LATER.
> *


sounds good..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 16 2010, 03:21 PM~18062693
> *:uh: f.o old man.
> ask slim to call him he has his number ......cams run from 200....up to 400....
> 
> ...


FK YOUR BROKEBACK SHOULDER BIOTCH. LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 03:22 PM~18062701
> *not to talk down on a homies car.. but how you gunna charge a ***** 3 grand for a piant job.. and not even put the leaf under the clear...
> need i say more..
> 
> ...


oooweeee! :sprint:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 16 2010, 03:07 PM~18062562
> *this topic always has to throw **** shit in the loop.  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 03:25 PM~18062737
> *normaly its pat or hugo.. but :dunno:
> 
> watch my phone start ringing here soon...
> *


 :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I think someone needs to see the video again.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 16 2010, 02:35 PM~18063380
> *:drama:
> *


+1


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 01:22 PM~18062701
> *not to talk down on a homies car.. but how you gunna charge a ***** 3 grand for a piant job.. and not even put the leaf under the clear...
> need i say more..
> 
> ...


 :uh: why u want talk down on pistoleros work when ..he doesnt even come up in here and hate on you.. jus cause someone else mentions him dont get defensive..cause homie has never talk down on you bro. both yall putting it down on the paint


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

houston and all the hate :uh:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 16 2010, 02:44 PM~18063457
> *:uh:  why u want talk down on pistoleros work when ..he doesnt even come up in here and hate on you..  jus cause someone else mentions him dont  get  defensive..cause homie has never talk down on you bro.  both yall putting it down on the paint
> *


REAL TALK   .ive heard of crooked lines.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Jul 16 2010, 03:08 PM~18063662
> *REAL TALK    .ive heard of crooked lines.
> *


sic hooked me up with plenty of crooked lines :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dude should probably call joe and see what the problem is. im sure joe would make it right, he was square biz when he painted my LS, but i dont even know the details of the story nawmeen so why did i even reply :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2010, 03:25 PM~18063803
> *dude should probably call joe and see what the problem is. im sure joe would make it right, he was  square biz when he painted my LS,  but i dont even know the details of the story nawmeen so why did i even reply  :biggrin:
> *


delete this post :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who has 155's and since when are they 35 to 40 each :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2010, 03:45 PM~18063946
> *who has 155's and since when are they 35 to 40 each  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


set urself up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

orly


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2010, 03:14 PM~18063728
> *sic hooked me up with plenty of crooked lines  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :yessad: :happysad: :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 16 2010, 02:01 PM~18063095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stay out of it.. quit gettin in da mix of things.. gayt1/santos always talkin down on my caca since he left southside.. the sneak dissin is what im talkin about.. sneak dissin me cause someone reconmends me..

and trust me ive heard plenty of shit talkin from everyone.. i know things .
enough said 

im done with it,so dont even bother replying


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2010, 03:45 PM~18063946
> *who has 155's and since when are they 35 to 40 each  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


deez nuts..
naw pepboys is gunna be the cheapest and yes they went up..
just bought some last week


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pepboy want 34 each, anyone got some used ones :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2010, 03:59 PM~18064052
> *pepboy want 34 each, anyone got some used ones  :biggrin:
> *


i had some.. but you dont want those..man up .. 75.75 for 2 tires..

:uh: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

danny is your party still on for tonight, fuck face


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 04:01 PM~18064063
> *i had some.. but you dont want those..man up .. 75.75 for 2 tires..
> 
> :uh:  :angry:
> *


times are hard, dont they do that buy 3 get 1 free? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2010, 06:02 PM~18064068
> *danny is your party still on for tonight, fuck face
> *


yes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 16 2010, 04:06 PM~18064100
> *yes
> *


me and hotmail gona go crash it, with u know who and later shes taking ass to mouth :0 :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2010, 05:03 PM~18064077
> *times are hard, dont they do that buy 3 get 1 free? :biggrin:
> *


NOT 4 THAT SIZE..... SORRY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 16 2010, 03:52 PM~18064006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2010, 06:07 PM~18064106
> *me and hotmail gona go crash it, with u know who and later shes taking ass to mouth  :0
> 
> *


cool


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2010, 03:14 PM~18063728
> *sic hooked me up with plenty of crooked lines  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 16 2010, 04:33 PM~18064288
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

any fuckin wayz...
its the weekend.. time to get fucked up.

in cali words.. "im already fucked"
no ****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 04:41 PM~18064338
> *any fuckin wayz...
> its the weekend.. time to get fucked up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 03:57 PM~18064035
> *:roflmao:
> 
> stay out of it.. quit gettin in da mix of things.. gayt1/santos always talkin down on my caca since he left southside.. the sneak dissin is what im talkin about.. sneak dissin me cause someone reconmends me..
> ...


Let you tell it.... at1 and you is your beef not mine..but you want to put Joe work on Blast when homie never comes up in here and talk noise bout your work. At1 hating not Pistolero.. but do what you do ***** ... both y'all putting it down on that paint.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 16 2010, 04:47 PM~18064378
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

bored.. dont mind me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 05:16 PM~18064541
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> bored.. dont mind me
> *


lol..dont get at1'd out there in pasadena!... talk from the shoulders *****...lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2010, 05:16 PM~18064541
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> bored.. dont mind me
> *


dont we always have the same talk?? dont get into the this and thats .. let ur work do the talking.. who gives a fuck about what he said and what she said??? u still getting new customers and having old customers come back, everybody is making money so just dont entertain that shit.. im tired of seeing all this bullshit hating in houston.. for nothing.. his paint got this, his leafing got that, his rims got that his setup is this.. man stay in yall own lane and dont worry about what the next person is doing.. i talk shit on here but i aint hard to find.. if ****** got beef handle it, if not shut the fuck up!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yall in here tripppin.......everyones work has flaws in it homie....but both painters really put it down.......pick ur poison homie.....either way u go it wont be a bad choice


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 16 2010, 05:48 PM~18064705
> *yall in here tripppin.......everyones work has flaws in it homie....but both painters really put it down.......pick ur poison homie.....either way u go it wont be a bad choice
> *


this shit is getting old already... get back to lowriding :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAAAAAANNNN FUUUUCCCKKKKK DAAATTT!!!! 

FUCK SICS PAINT WORK!!

FUCK CALI WALKER!!!

FUCK MY LAC!!

FUCK YO SETUP!!! 

FUCK SLIMS FATGIRL LOVING ASS!!!

AND FUCK YALLS COUCH!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2010, 08:01 PM~18064763
> *MAAAAAANNNN FUUUUCCCKKKKK DAAATTT!!!!
> 
> FUCK SICS PAINT WORK!!
> ...


shut tha fuck up.......u need to be tryin to figure out how u gonna get dat ragety muthafuckaaaa on tha road olshadetreeautotechassnigga


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jul 16 2010, 05:24 PM~18064593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now this ***** here is bored


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

princes burgers?? where da fuck is everyone.. passed by and its dead.. lots pack due to comedy club.. but no rides


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2010, 06:01 PM~18064763
> *MAAAAAANNNN FUUUUCCCKKKKK DAAATTT!!!!
> 
> FUCK SICS PAINT WORK!!
> ...


my lac's buckteeth gona be bigger then yours so fuck yo e/g grill


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18064816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad: :x:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jul 16 2010, 06:01 PM~18064763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2010, 06:20 PM~18064853
> *my lac's buckteeth gona be bigger then yours so fuck yo e/g grill
> *


Mines not e&g pendejo.........:uh: myshit shinin brighter than sics teeth ina dark room :x: :x:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2010, 08:21 PM~18064858
> *:uh: fuck dat bucket....u worry bout dat speaker wire engine harness u making for dalincoln BIIIIYAAAAAAAEEEEEETTTCHHH!!!
> :happysad: :x:
> *


naaaaaawwwwww niiiigggggaaaaaa bought new harness lastnight....so fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat fuck dat


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2010, 06:23 PM~18064871
> *Mines not e&g pendejo.........:uh: myshit shinin brighter than sics teeth ina dark room :x: :x:
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2010, 06:23 PM~18064871
> *Mines not e&g pendejo.........:uh: myshit shinin brighter than sics teeth ina dark room :x: :x:
> *


u got jokes huh bitch..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 16 2010, 06:25 PM~18064879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2010, 06:23 PM~18064871
> *Mines not e&g pendejo.........:uh: myshit shinin brighter than sics teeth ina dark room :x: :x:
> *


if it aint what is it then?? b&g? e&p? u got that e&p grill huh


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2010, 06:50 PM~18065024
> *if it aint what is it then?? b&g?  e&p? u got that e&p grill huh
> *


Cual pinche bp????? Only oil spill round here is coming from bigpimps wackback


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hay guey :wow: , no manchen


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

The the caddys were rollin..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 10:50 PM~18065801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you still fked up son, you chopped and screwed it


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 16 2010, 09:55 PM~18065832
> *you still fked up son, you chopped and screwed it
> *


go to sleep..old timer :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Passed by princes..seen bo joe and short.rides on point


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 08:50 PM~18065801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 11:21 PM~18066060
> *go to sleep..old timer :buttkick:
> *


lol :twak:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 08:50 PM~18065801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ill be ready next time...... ac is ready to rock and roll


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 16 2010, 10:47 PM~18066643
> *nice ill be ready next time...... ac is ready to rock and roll
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 10:50 PM~18065801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man dat blue fleet right there mane iz fukin nice hold up short dogg I'm feelin dat drop top cadillac comin down on them boys hell yea dats what's up homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 16 2010, 10:50 PM~18066666
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 16 2010, 10:54 PM~18066272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1845487666.html


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 17 2010, 01:17 AM~18067190
> *Man dat blue fleet right there mane iz fukin nice hold up short dogg I'm feelin dat drop top cadillac comin down on them boys hell yea dats what's up homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx homie! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 17 2010, 08:21 AM~18067941
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1845487666.html
> *


looks like lastminute kustoms


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 16 2010, 10:50 PM~18065801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ill be ready in two weeks, gotta pull that gawd damn engine out


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 17 2010, 12:47 AM~18066643
> *nice ill be ready next time...... ac is ready to rock and roll
> *


must be nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 17 2010, 10:42 AM~18068004
> *Thanx homie! :biggrin:
> *


*Topless Betty*(OG 64'drop)
*Lacrifice*(82' Fleetwood in da works)
62'Impala vert.(sheetmetal gettin done!)
64'Impala 9 pass. wagon(storage)
62'Impala 2dr. ht anniversary gold(storage)
87' Euro Cutty
79' LeCab 

:wow: you almost have more cars than you have fingers


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 17 2010, 09:52 AM~18068366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to keep up with Latin..
:happysad: ... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 17 2010, 12:06 PM~18068413
> *Trying to keep up with Latin..
> :happysad: ... :biggrin:
> *


latin sold all his rides, his great grandkids dont trust him on the road anymore, all he has left is his jazzy power chair


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 17 2010, 12:06 PM~18068413
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> :0
> ...


shit son, i only got three.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 16 2010, 09:00 PM~18065088
> *Cual pinche bp????? Only oil spill round here is coming from bigpimps wackback
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2010, 11:15 AM~18068460
> *shit son, i only got three.
> *


A wheel chair, Cain, and a walker....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 17 2010, 12:32 PM~18068562
> *A wheel chair, Cain, and a walker....
> *


no, yo mama, you sista and yo greasy ole granny


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 17 2010, 10:10 AM~18068430
> *latin sold all his rides, his great grandkids dont trust him on the road anymore, all he has left is his jazzy power chair
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 or 4 different pep boys have told me that the cornell 1000 (155s) have been discontinued and they have been replaced with cooper trendsetters at $41/each. firestone has the fr380 fopr 40 each, and discount has the hankooks for 80 each. :uh: 

anyone else try to buy 155's within the last week, a set of 4?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2010, 02:32 PM~18069171
> *3 or 4 different pep boys have told me that the cornell 1000 (155s) have been discontinued and they have been replaced with cooper trendsetters at $41/each.  firestone has the fr380 fopr 40 each, and discount has the hankooks for 80 each.  :uh:
> 
> anyone else try to buy 155's within the last week, a set of 4?
> *


i always buy the firestones....they are a nicer tire....has tha 5.20 look to it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2010, 12:32 PM~18069171
> *3 or 4 different pep boys have told me that the cornell 1000 (155s) have been discontinued and they have been replaced with cooper trendsetters at $41/each.  firestone has the fr380 fopr 40 each, and discount has the hankooks for 80 each.  :uh:
> 
> anyone else try to buy 155's within the last week, a set of 4?
> *


just called pepboyz his morning.. they got 2 in stock.. fairmont location


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 17 2010, 12:48 PM~18069249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea they have 2 and the copperfield location has 2. but thats like 40 in gas driving around to get them .10 yr ago these tires were 15 each on sale. :angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 17 2010, 11:33 AM~18068565
> *
> no, yo mama, you sista and yo greasy ole granny
> *


Now now.... Your getting cranky. I think it's time for your meds...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 17 2010, 12:10 PM~18068430
> *latin sold all his rides, his great grandkids dont trust him on the road anymore, all he has left is his jazzy power chair
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 17 2010, 02:38 PM~18069471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2010, 01:32 PM~18069171
> *3 or 4 different pep boys have told me that the cornell 1000 (155s) have been discontinued and they have been replaced with cooper trendsetters at $41/each.  firestone has the fr380 fopr 40 each, and discount has the hankooks for 80 each.  :uh:
> 
> anyone else try to buy 155's within the last week, a set of 4?
> *











Man I'm glad I stocked up, when I did...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 17 2010, 06:47 PM~18070353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your an asshole, show the pic, get people excited, only to say your not going to sell.............see you in hades


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 17 2010, 04:47 PM~18070353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they still em..,. but im a stock up soon too,, buy one here and there.. before you know it ill have about 10 of em


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

good thing im putting 22 on my 65


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 17 2010, 05:09 PM~18070449
> *good thing im putting 22 on my 65
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 17 2010, 03:38 PM~18069471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 17 2010, 05:09 PM~18070449
> *good thing im putting 13x7's on my 65
> *


fixed little homie...


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 17 2010, 12:48 PM~18069249
> *i always buy the firestones....they are a nicer tire....has tha 5.20 look to it
> *


yes sir


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 17 2010, 07:09 PM~18070449
> *good thing im putting 22 on my 65
> *


 :twak: ...........wait, its a 4 door, raise it up, donk it out, and put lambo doors on that sucka :tongue:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2010, 12:12 AM~18071980
> *:twak: ...........wait, its a 4 door, raise it up, donk it out, and put lambo doors on that sucka  :tongue:
> *


then he'd need ladder to get in 





:rimshot:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2010, 12:16 AM~18072010
> *then he'd need ladder to get in
> :rimshot:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

how was the party foo? anyone get beat down?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2010, 12:37 AM~18072148
> *how was the party foo?  anyone get beat down?
> *


only 2 people. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2010, 01:04 AM~18072318
> *only 2 people.    :biggrin:
> *


was both of them you? LMAO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2010, 01:13 AM~18072371
> *was both of them you? LMAO
> *


 :uh: 


:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 18 2010, 01:13 AM~18072371
> *was both of them you? LMAO
> *


good topic guey, i'm sure you can give ole boy some advice so that he won't be insecure.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=551959&st=0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 17 2010, 06:09 PM~18070449
> *good thing im putting 22 on my 65
> *


x2


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

gay


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2010, 05:05 PM~18070438
> *they still em..,. but im a stock up soon too,, buy one here and there.. before you know it ill have about 10 of em
> *


Sounds Like Me  :biggrin: Smartman


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

FREE CAR SHOW AWARDS GIVEN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jul 18 2010, 09:32 AM~18073425
> *FREE CAR SHOW AWARDS GIVEN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 17 2010, 06:03 PM~18070428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Jul 18 2010, 07:32 AM~18073425
> *FREE CAR SHOW AWARDS GIVEN
> 
> 
> ...


see you there


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

ZIPPIDY DOODA


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Unity Cruise 2010. July 31st Starting at Gulfgate center meet up at 6pm take off at 7pm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 18 2010, 06:42 PM~18076563
> *Unity Cruise 2010. July 31st Starting at Gulfgate center meet up at 6pm take off at 7pm
> *


is it roberto g approved? :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2010, 06:59 PM~18076643
> *is it roberto g approved?    :uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2010, 06:59 PM~18076643
> *is it roberto g approved?    :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 17 2010, 11:37 PM~18072148
> *how was the party foo?  anyone get beat down?
> *


it was fun


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 18 2010, 07:37 PM~18076838
> *it was fun
> *


nobody_ we know_ got hauled away by cops or ambulance!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2010, 06:39 PM~18076847
> *nobody we know got hauled away by cops or ambulance!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Jul 18 2010, 07:42 PM~18076862
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i told dj.. fk all the blood.. and cops are outside..turn music back on!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 13 2010, 01:25 PM~18036452
> *very busy homie... working everyday 13hr shifts... BP ordered 10 of our 8" flexi pipe. 3800 feet each one.....    Im welding all night long...
> 
> 
> ...


like working on your knees huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

these r z brand new on there way to from jd asking price 2000 obo for five,cuz thats what i order hit or call 8328774057 thanks


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 18 2010, 08:47 PM~18077240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i have a test tomorrow :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 18 2010, 09:12 PM~18077438
> *i have a test tomorrow  :thumbsdown:
> *


really don't think anyone gives a fuck


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 18 2010, 08:47 PM~18077240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey robert them Z's 13'' inch rims look good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good luck on da sale


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Man good party last nite at da desert dreams if u were there so funny with da comideans hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 18 2010, 09:41 PM~18077700
> *Man good party last nite at da desert dreams if u were there so funny with da comideans hell yea  :biggrin:
> *


get in the car!!get in the car!! :rofl:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 18 2010, 09:42 PM~18077710
> *get in the car!!get in the car!! :rofl:
> *


Dat did not make NO since at all


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 18 2010, 07:41 PM~18077700
> *Man good party last nite at da desert dreams if u were there so funny with da comideans hell yea  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 18 2010, 10:04 PM~18077865
> *Dat did not make NO since at all
> *


you must of been drunk when he said that joke then :|


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 18 2010, 06:32 PM~18077147
> *like working on your knees huh? :biggrin:
> *


U just had to say something gay hu :uh: :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 18 2010, 08:25 PM~18078074
> *you must of been drunk when he said that joke then :|
> *


Somebody snuck u into a big boys party finally?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 18 2010, 09:12 PM~18078551
> *U just had to say something gay hu :uh: :ugh:
> *


no you just took the comment like that because you have homosexual tendencies


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jul 18 2010, 09:29 PM~18078715
> *no you just took the comment like that because you have homosexual tendencies
> *


:uh: says the guy dat likes taking pictures of guys while there pants down n sittin on toilets :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 18 2010, 09:32 PM~18078737
> *:uh: says the guy dat likes taking pictures of guys while there pants down n sittin on toilets :uh:
> *


for the record I did not take those pics. Lets get all the facts straight because this how rumors get started. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:x: :x:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 18 2010, 06:47 PM~18077240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 18 2010, 10:25 PM~18078074
> *you must of been drunk when he said that joke then :|
> *


i must of been then :drama: :drama:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 18 2010, 10:36 PM~18079195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lock up!


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 19 2010, 03:35 AM~18080030
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 18 2010, 07:23 PM~18076765
> *:0
> *


well.............is it!?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2010, 07:44 PM~18076875
> *i told dj.. fk all the blood.. and cops are outside..turn music back on!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeee :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 19 2010, 10:28 AM~18081243
> *beeeee :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, JUSTDEEZ, HE_HATE_ME, *The Truth*
My Pops said you seen you at Wallymart


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 19 2010, 01:59 PM~18083964
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, JUSTDEEZ, HE_HATE_ME, The Truth
> My Pops said you seen you at Wallymart
> *


yea we talked for alil bit good to see him again :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 19 2010, 04:09 PM~18084069
> *:boink:
> *


maaaan butt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lmao


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 19 2010, 03:52 PM~18083917
> *uffin:
> *


I went by your house saturday but you were actually at work. :wow:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Jul 18 2010, 08:41 PM~18077700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 18 2010, 09:15 PM~18077474
> *really don't think anyone gives a fuck
> *


ay i got 90


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jul 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18087640
> *
> *


orale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2010, 11:29 PM~18088547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2010, 11:29 PM~18088547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dame dats some ass


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18088547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: *It's late as sh8 and I was about to go to sleep til I seen this.. * :boink:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18088547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2010, 11:02 PM~18088190
> *ay i got 90
> *


We are proud of you now we will hang your test on the fridge.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Good Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jul 15 2010, 09:46 PM~18058086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 19 2010, 11:02 PM~18088190
> *ay i got 90
> *


what is your major?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2010, 10:49 AM~18091454
> *what is your major?
> *


let me answer my own question... DEEZNUTZ


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:wow: get to work Mr. Bonjo


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jul 20 2010, 10:55 AM~18091963
> *:wow: get to work Mr. Bonjo
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 20 2010, 12:31 PM~18092212
> *:wow:
> *


what's up rubber ducky? how's the convoy going?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1979 Malibu Wagon

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1853575432.html


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2010, 11:38 AM~18092274
> *what's up rubber ducky?  how's the convoy going?
> *


Lol


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 19 2010, 09:29 PM~18088547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 que nalgotras ocasiones no nos aviamos visto :cheesy:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2010, 10:49 AM~18091454
> *what is your major?
> *


Mechanical engineer. Going to hcc for now then going back to expensive as uh main later


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 20 2010, 05:58 PM~18095134
> *Mechanical engineer. Going to hcc for now then going back to expensive as uh main later
> *


good for you, I hope that you do something with your education, unlike some of these asswads on here that cant spell worth a shit.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 18 2010, 01:30 AM~18072475
> *good topic guey, i'm sure you can give ole boy some advice so that he won't be insecure.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=551959&st=0
> *


only advice I could give was not to get any brain matter everywhere after he blasts himself..........no need to burden anyone with the task of cleaning skull dookie from the walls


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 20 2010, 09:28 AM~18090946
> *We are proud of you now we will hang your test on the fridge.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:happysad: ok getting ready to juice the lac...who has good prices on batteries......besides these nuts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 20 2010, 05:41 PM~18096065
> *:happysad: ok getting ready to juice the lac...who has good prices on batteries......besides these nuts
> *


how many?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 20 2010, 03:58 PM~18095134
> *Mechanical engineer. Going to hcc for now then going back to expensive as uh main later
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2010, 06:48 PM~18096128
> *how many?
> *


six for now...might have to replace the ones on the 64, but not sure yet. :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

slim.. i got your cellphone. u left it hoe..im a leave it here at the shop on top of the glasshouse..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 20 2010, 06:18 PM~18095320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2010, 06:54 PM~18096732
> *slim.. i got your cellphone. u left it hoe..im a leave it here at the shop on top of the glasshouse..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 20 2010, 03:27 PM~18094219
> *:0 que nalgotras ocasiones no nos aviamos visto :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 20 2010, 09:06 PM~18096858
> *:roflmao:
> *


its funny to u........but i didnt realise i didnt have it till i passed walisville and the next exit was closed.....i had to turn around and go get it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18097567
> *its funny to u........but i didnt realise i didnt have it till i passed walisville and the next exit was closed.....i had to turn around and go get it
> *


:uh: PINCHE EEEEESSSSTTTUUUUUPIDD!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 20 2010, 10:33 PM~18097760
> *:uh: PINCHE EEEEESSSSTTTUUUUUPIDD!!!!
> *


ey ***** nobody asked u so stfu :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 20 2010, 05:58 PM~18095134
> *Mechanical engineer. Going to hcc for now then going back to expensive as uh main later
> *


good choice, thats where the $ is at.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2010, 10:57 PM~18098012
> *good choice, thats where the $ is at.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18098023
> *:scrutinize:
> *


que guey? i've been working in the engineering field since '91. it's boring as fk after soo many years but the $$ is real good.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2010, 11:21 PM~18098277
> *que guey?  i've been working in the engineering field since '91.  it's boring as fk after soo many years but the $$ is real good.
> *


so good you could gold plate all of Mazteca? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2010, 10:43 AM~18101351
> *so good you could gold plate all of Mazteca?  :cheesy:
> *


soo good that i can legalize your fob sister :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 19 2010, 08:54 PM~18086454
> *I went by your house saturday but you were actually at work.  :wow:
> *


yea had calls this weekend......fuckin suxed it just had to get busy on the weekend i had calls.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 21 2010, 09:55 AM~18101844
> *yea had calls this weekend......fuckin suxed it just had to get busy on the weekend i had calls.....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

for sale.....13x7 black dish,,black hub,,gray spokes,,,chrome nipples paid,,,no spinners i will take of 80 paid 850 shipped...... 832-860-0088 i will text u pics


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 21 2010, 11:56 AM~18101855
> *:uh:
> *


bish you dnt know what its like to work the weekends! lol!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 21 2010, 01:42 PM~18102639
> *for sale.....13x7 black dish,,black hub,,gray spokes,,,chrome nipples paid,,,no spinners i will take of 80 paid 850 shipped...... 832-860-0088 i will text u pics
> *


send me a pic homie...my new number is 832-596-5620


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 21 2010, 11:46 AM~18102662
> *send me a pic homie...my new number is 832-596-5620
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2010, 10:52 AM~18101413
> *soo good that i can legalize your fob sister  :biggrin:
> *


but they already sent her back you insensitve bastard


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2010, 03:36 PM~18103545
> *but they already sent her back you insensitve bastard
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 21 2010, 04:17 PM~18103864
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


thats it guey, when the dr. asks to pull the plug, imma do it myself :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 21 2010, 11:44 AM~18102649
> *bish you dnt know what its like to work the corner on weekends! lol!
> *


no i dont and dont care to, ill leave that type of work for you! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 20 2010, 11:21 PM~18098277
> *que guey?  i've been working in the engineering field since '91.  it's boring as fk after soo many years but the $$ is real good.
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 21 2010, 12:42 PM~18102639
> *for sale.....13x7 black dish,,black hub,,gray spokes,,,chrome nipples paid,,,no spinners i will take of 80 paid 850 shipped...... 832-860-0088 i will text u pics
> *











these are the rims for anyone intrested :wow:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 20 2010, 05:58 PM~18095134
> *Mechanical engineer. Going to hcc for now then going back to expensive as uh main later
> *


Good field to get into, too many math classes :wow: 
Get all the basics you can at HCC and save a bunch of money. Just don't listen to the counselors and take a any classes that willl not transfer.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 21 2010, 01:42 PM~18102639
> *for sale.....13x7 black dish,,black hub,,gray spokes,,,chrome nipples paid,,,no spinners i will take of 80 paid 850 shipped...... 832-860-0088 i will text u pics
> *


$80 :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 21 2010, 07:04 PM~18105136
> *Good field to get into, too many math classes  :wow:
> Get all the basics you can at HCC and save a bunch of money. Just don't listen to the counselors and take a any classes that willl not transfer.
> *


Already Had that happened. But i dropped it as soon as i found out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2010, 07:00 PM~18105111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so he's asking 770 for the set, right?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 21 2010, 11:42 AM~18102639
> *for sale.....13x7 black dish,,black hub,,gray spokes,,,chrome nipples paid,,,no spinners i will take of 80 paid 850 shipped...... 832-860-0088 i will text u pics
> *


they shipped for free thru usps :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 21 2010, 07:04 PM~18105136
> *Good field to get into, too many math classes  :wow:
> Get all the basics you can at HCC and save a bunch of money. Just don't listen to the counselors and take a any classes that willl not transfer.
> *


i heard lonestar college is cheaper and is as accredited as HCC


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2010, 06:52 PM~18106001
> *i heard lonestar college is cheaper and is as accredited as HCC
> *


ithink they have an xray program that is the thru the roof on price.


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2010, 09:08 PM~18106145
> *ithink they have an xray program that is the thru the roof on price.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 21 2010, 08:52 PM~18106001
> *i heard lonestar college is cheaper and is as accredited as HCC
> *


I don't know much about HCC but I have way more San Jac hours than anyone should have


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nice color......so is tha car


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 21 2010, 11:13 PM~18107536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2010, 05:00 PM~18105111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fredo...and rims are now sold


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 21 2010, 06:41 PM~18105907
> *they shipped for free thru usps  :uh:
> *


usps delivered a 60 frame so rent is due muthafucka


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 21 2010, 11:40 PM~18109188
> *usps delivered a 60 frame so rent is due muthafucka
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 21 2010, 11:13 PM~18107536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
simple and clean


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Jul 22 2010, 10:22 AM~18110742
> *:biggrin:
> simple and clean
> *


 :wow: mane dats a nice 61 you got there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that ace has some hops too. check the showandgo website for video


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 22 2010, 11:29 AM~18111184
> *:wow: mane dats a nice 61 you got there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that's not her's ese, she has a training day monte carlo yo' j/k


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

hoa called


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 22 2010, 01:28 PM~18112122
> *that's not her's ese, she has a training day monte carlo yo'  j/k
> *


i know i fuck up


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 22 2010, 12:20 PM~18111565
> *:biggrin:
> *


 orale say homie got any cadillac parts 4sale? fixin 2 bus out my fleet cant wait 2 see yours :yes:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

whats up homies where is the best place to get a car convertible 
thanks


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 22 2010, 03:36 PM~18113937
> *orale say homie got any cadillac parts 4sale? fixin 2 bus out my fleet cant wait 2 see yours  :yes:
> *


let me know what u need, if i don't have it. I can put u in touch with my connection...


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

hey big- tymer can you get a digital dash for a lac hit me up homie


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 22 2010, 06:08 PM~18115579
> *hey big- tymer can you get a digital dash for a lac hit me up homie
> *


i have one spare, goin to my storage unit this weekend and see if i can dig it out.. i will let u know something..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

when is the next cruise, anybody??? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

*



Originally posted by Lord Goofy@Jul 18 2010, 06:42 PM~18076563
Unity Cruise 2010. July 31st Starting at Gulfgate center meet up at 6pm take off at 7pm


Click to expand...

*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Jul 22 2010, 06:20 PM~18115148
> *whats up homies  where is the best  place to get a car convertible
> thanks
> *


 :0


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(ROBERTO G @ Jul 15 2010, 09:48 PM) *
HLC CRUISE JULY 31st meeting at the GULF GATE PARKING LOT.


QUOTE(Lord Goofy @ Jul 16 2010, 08:11 AM) *
user posted image
HLC PRESENTS "THE UNITY CRUISE" 2010 cool.gif


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 22 2010, 12:13 AM~18107536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 21 2010, 09:13 PM~18107536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sex Appeal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Almost ready to come out and play:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 22 2010, 06:46 PM~18115397
> *let me know what u need, if i don't have it. I can put u in touch with my connection...
> *


what i need is da fleetwood show lites dat go on da vinyl top i need 4 both sides so if you got them holla at me


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 22 2010, 07:27 PM~18115745
> *when is the next cruise, anybody??? :biggrin:
> *


you busin out ur fleet for dat cruise?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 21 2010, 11:13 PM~18107536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 22 2010, 07:37 PM~18116326
> *what i need is da fleetwood show lites dat go on da vinyl top i need 4 both sides so if you got them holla at me
> *


opera lights?? i have one extra set of plastic ones that i'm probably going to keep for my for my self...  ,have several coupe deville :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 22 2010, 06:26 PM~18116246
> *Almost ready to come out and play:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  











































x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 22 2010, 01:22 PM~18113238
> *hoa called
> *


u wanna start again?


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 22 2010, 07:06 PM~18116586
> *:0  :0
> x2 :biggrin:
> *


Ballers!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 22 2010, 08:52 PM~18116468
> *opera lights?? i have one extra set of plastic ones that i'm probably going to keep for my for my self...  ,have several  coupe deville :biggrin:
> *


you got a extra set of those lites dat go on da side of da vinyl top 4 a fleetwood brougham dats what i need but you said you got some 4 a coupe deville na dat wont look rite homie coupe deville lites on a fleetwood na


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Needing to get rid of these for 3 Chrome Super Duties...anyone have any leads??? Paying the diffrence is no problem if someone has a connect. 832-272-8433 Mick...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2010, 07:19 PM~18116740
> *u wanna start again?
> *


what ***** there is other peoples that live in hoods that got a granny pappy pimping....so f/o


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 22 2010, 11:08 PM~18118501
> *you got a extra set of those lites dat go on da side of da vinyl top 4 a fleetwood brougham dats what i need but you said you got some 4 a coupe deville na dat wont look rite homie coupe deville lites on a fleetwood na
> *


Yeah the plastic ones are the ones you want, but there getting hard to find...I pick up both of my sets on eBay for next to nothing.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 23 2010, 05:38 AM~18120135
> *Yeah the plastic ones are the ones you want, but there getting hard to find...I pick up both of my sets on eBay for next to nothing.
> *


got ta love ebay. 

U can find all kinds of crap.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile+Jul 23 2010, 07:14 AM~18120438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 23 2010, 09:04 AM~18120657
> *:biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


que onda mija. get to truckin'


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Jul 22 2010, 10:28 PM~18118777
> *Needing to get rid of these for 3 Chrome Super Duties...anyone have any leads??? Paying the diffrence is no problem if someone has a connect. 832-272-8433 Mick...
> 
> 
> ...


man what u gone do with those


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody down to try prince burger again...tonite??????text a *****


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 23 2010, 05:38 AM~18120135
> *Yeah the plastic ones are the ones you want, but there getting hard to find...I pick up both of my sets on eBay for next to nothing.
> *


yea dats wut i need i also heard they are getin hard 2 fine so i guess da ones you got you gone keep them? ebay huh ima look n2 dat


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 23 2010, 09:43 AM~18121298
> *anybody down to try  prince burger again...tonite??????text a *****
> *


Prince's??? Hmmm man.... I might be down...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 23 2010, 08:43 AM~18121298
> *anybody down to try  prince burger again...tonite??????text a *****
> *


what time u pickin me up?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 23 2010, 08:43 AM~18121298
> *anybody down to try  prince burger again...tonite??????text a *****
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

FUCK YA OLD ASS SOUTHSIDE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2010, 01:51 PM~18122949
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: QUE WEY :uh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

2 Members: 713ridaz, RAGALAC
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Jul 23 2010, 10:04 AM~18122002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
if yall down i say around 8 30 ish


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*IF IT HAPPENS TO RAIN IT WILL BE RESCHEDULED....WE DOING THIS FOR OUR MEMBER CURLY WHO IS REALLY GOING THROUGH SOME ROUGH SHIT....SO SHO THE LOVE AND COME SUPPORT A FELLOW LOWRIDER....*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 23 2010, 04:27 PM~18124758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

So after a few days of grinding and a few thousand redoin tha rear lockup and rechroming tha rear suspention tryin to get hood certified ready for the upcomming shows....we got tha frame under the car on tha ground and rollin....almost there right??????........nope. The frame that at1 said would fit dosent fit....its to short and its bowed in the middle...all that work on both parts waisted....I told u it wouldn't fit....so for anyone building a frame for a 93-96 fleetwood a 93-96 caprice frame is NOT tha same....the wheel base is longer on a fleetwood...anyone wanna come take a look at it mabye its just me not knowing what I'm doin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam u need a publishing company for that paragraph


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THE BEST FUCK THA REST


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2010, 08:19 AM~18120741
> *que onda mija.  get to truckin'
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNNNNEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

a few more


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 05:07 PM~18125554
> *a few more
> 
> 
> ...


wheels too far back in the rear.. not far enough in the front!!! hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2010, 07:08 PM~18125566
> *wheels too far back in the rear.. not far enough in the front!!! hahahahahahahahahaha
> *


classic :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big body suspension and chrome rear end for sale?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 05:11 PM~18125587
> *classic :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2010, 07:14 PM~18125599
> *big body suspension and chrome rear end for sale?
> *


no just the frame......call at1....he'll get ya hooked up


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

I will be providing the music for the event so come check it out.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

oh yea and this old ass rusty foot stool it for sale too


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 23 2010, 05:19 PM~18125634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 05:07 PM~18125554
> *a few more
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE HOLD UP


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 06:31 PM~18125276
> *So after a few days of grinding and a few thousand redoin tha rear lockup and rechroming tha rear suspention tryin to get hood certified ready for the upcomming shows....we got tha frame under the car on tha ground and rollin....almost there right??????........nope. The frame that at1 said would fit dosent fit....its to short and its bowed in the middle...all that work on both parts waisted....I told u it wouldn't fit....so for anyone building a frame for a 93-96 fleetwood a 93-96 caprice frame is NOT tha same....the wheel base is longer on a fleetwood...anyone wanna come take a look at it mabye its just me not knowing what I'm doin
> *


IT WILL BUFF OUT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 07:07 PM~18125554
> *a few more
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY IF YOU HAD A FRAME STRETCHER! LOL!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 23 2010, 06:11 PM~18125938
> *ONLY IF YOU HAD A FRAME STRETCHER! LOL!!!
> *


or he could cut the wheel well a lil bit more... :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2010, 08:15 PM~18125965
> *or he could cut the wheel well a lil bit more... :cheesy:
> *


I GOT IT MAKE IT A TWO DOOR FLEET WOOD AND IT WILL LINE UP JUST RIGHT.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 23 2010, 06:20 PM~18126005
> *I GOT IT MAKE IT A TWO DOOR FLEET WOOD AND IT WILL LINE UP JUST RIGHT.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol :cheesy: or put the frame under a 93-96 caprice where it belongs... :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2010, 08:21 PM~18126018
> *lol  :cheesy: or put the frame under a 93-96 caprice where it belongs... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i feel bad for the homie robert he got fucked.... :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 23 2010, 06:35 PM~18126105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i feel bad for the homie robert he got fucked.... :boink:  :boink
> *


yea u should have never sold him that craigslist special fleetwood :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2010, 08:36 PM~18126115
> *yea u should have never sold him that craigslist special fleetwood  :biggrin:
> *


yea i do miss it but fuck it ill get another one.....shit he will fix it i think he already had another frame in the works


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 23 2010, 06:38 PM~18126127
> *yea i do miss it but fuck it ill get another one.....shit he will fix it i think he already had another frame in the works
> *


yea robert is rich... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 23 2010, 05:27 PM~18124758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 07:21 PM~18125651
> *oh yea and this old ass rusty foot stool it for sale too
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

*MESSAGE ALERT: THE CAR WASH IS TOMORROW....JULY 23RD...2010....*










MY WEBMAN PUT THE WRONG DATE....


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 23 2010, 09:20 PM~18126338
> *
> *


*THE DATE IS WRONG ON THE FLYER...IT IS TOMORROW.....JULY 23,2010...*


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 06:56 PM~18125468
> *THE BEST FUCK THA REST
> 
> 
> ...


dats whats up


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 07:07 PM~18125554
> *a few more
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: fleetwood was lookin nice at south side


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

whats up moseso


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Jul 23 2010, 08:43 PM~18126914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that fleetwood is fucked.. :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2010, 10:55 PM~18127003
> *that fleetwood is fucked.. :happysad:
> *


not really


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 23 2010, 09:00 PM~18127036
> *not really
> *


when u wrap a frame, paint and chrome undies , put it under a car and it doesnt fit, its fucked..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

What's up Pete


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 06:56 PM~18125468
> *THE BEST FUCK THA REST
> 
> 
> ...


dios mio :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 23 2010, 11:05 PM~18127080
> *when u wrap a frame, paint and chrome undies , put it under a car and it doesnt fit, its fucked..
> *


thats not how it works


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 23 2010, 11:11 PM~18127118
> *What's up Pete
> *


wuts up homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 23 2010, 09:42 PM~18127328
> *thats not how it works
> *


i know, its supposed to fit properly


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 03:31 PM~18125276
> *So after a few days of grinding and a few thousand redoin tha rear lockup and rechroming tha rear suspention tryin to get hood certified ready for the upcomming shows....we got tha frame under the car on tha ground and rollin....almost there right??????........nope. The frame that at1 said would fit dosent fit....its to short and its bowed in the middle...all that work on both parts waisted....I told u it wouldn't fit....so for anyone building a frame for a 93-96 fleetwood a 93-96 caprice frame is NOT tha same....the wheel base is longer on a fleetwood...anyone wanna come take a look at it mabye its just me not knowing what I'm doin
> *



DAMN THAT SUCK HOMIE, BUT IF IT WAS MY FRAME I WOULD HAVE DONE SOME RESEARCH BEFORE I WRAPPED IT!! BIG BROWN CAN FIX THAT PROBLEM EASY, HE MADE HIS EL CAMINO FRAME FIT UNDER HIS CUTTY...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 24 2010, 12:25 AM~18127598
> *DAMN THAT SUCK HOMIE, BUT IF IT WAS MY FRAME I WOULD HAVE DONE SOME RESEARCH BEFORE I WRAPPED IT!!  BIG BROWN CAN FIX THAT PROBLEM EASY, HE MADE HIS EL CAMINO FRAME FIT UNDER HIS CUTTY...
> *


i tolld them it wouldnt fit ......but the best said i would......... now the fleetwood has a roberto g frame.....oh well....time to start another one......made a few phone calls and the frame has a new owner.....and we on to tha next one .......


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

all bullshit aside...what ya know about the gap band...making to midgets fight in the trunk


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

uote=AT1in2009,Jul 24 2010, 01:29 AM~18128270]
SUICIDE HOOD ,SUICIDE TRUNK IS DONE...............

ANOTHER KUSTOM JOB AT YOUR LOCAL LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP .

AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin: :biggrin: 













































[/quote]


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 23 2010, 06:31 PM~18125276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


©


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 23 2010, 06:31 PM~18125276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 09:54 PM~18127797
> *i tolld them it wouldnt fit ......but the best said i would......... now the fleetwood has a roberto g frame.....oh well....time to start another one......made a few phone calls and the frame has a new owner.....and we on to tha next one .......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: ROBERTO G FRAME...... :roflmao: SHORT!!!!! THATS CRAZY, BUT ROBERT ONCE TOLD ME THAT SOUTHSIDE BUILT THAT FRAME... :dunno: HE TOLD ME THAT TONIO DIDNT EVEN TOUCH THE FRAME AT ALL? NOT TRYING TO START ANYTHING BUT THATS WHAT HE SAID, SO THEY BOTH AT FAUL...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 24 2010, 08:16 AM~18128849
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ROBERTO G FRAME...... :roflmao: SHORT!!!!! THATS CRAZY, BUT ROBERT ONCE TOLD ME THAT SOUTHSIDE BUILT THAT FRAME... :dunno: HE TOLD ME THAT TONIO DIDNT EVEN TOUCH THE FRAME AT ALL? NOT TRYING TO START ANYTHING BUT THATS WHAT HE SAID, SO THEY BOTH AT FAUL...
> *


the frame was built by the both of them.......and thar was said a few discussions ago ...... but thats all said and done..... nothin either of them can do


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2010, 01:39 AM~18128036
> *all bullshit aside...what ya know about the gap band...making to midgets fight in the trunk
> *


fuck yo gap band :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 23 2010, 11:39 PM~18128036
> *all bullshit aside...what ya know about the gap band...making to midgets fight in the trunk
> *


 :uh:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

:tears: 8 months old...full blooded blue nose...house trained...need to sell her cuz my girl cant handle her an i work out of town an my kids r scared of her.....she real playful an not mean at all.....$300...let me know......text me....832 259 2082...mister....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 23 2010, 05:31 PM~18125276
> *So after a few days of grinding and a few thousand redoin tha rear lockup and rechroming tha rear suspention tryin to get hood certified ready for the upcomming shows....we got tha frame under the car on tha ground and rollin....almost there right??????........nope. The frame that at1 said would fit dosent fit....its to short and its bowed in the middle...all that work on both parts waisted....I told u it wouldn't fit....so for anyone building a frame for a 93-96 fleetwood a 93-96 caprice frame is NOT tha same....the wheel base is longer on a fleetwood...anyone wanna come take a look at it mabye its just me not knowing what I'm doin
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 23 2010, 08:33 PM~18126831
> *THE DATE IS WRONG ON THE FLYER...IT IS TOMORROW.....JULY 23,2010...
> *


u sure bout that date homie the 23rd was friday.


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

The 64 came home today from the paint shop.... Time to get cracking on this one


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 24 2010, 05:18 PM~18131592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2010, 12:54 AM~18127797
> *i tolld them it wouldnt fit ......but the best said i would......... now the fleetwood has a roberto g frame.....oh well....time to start another one......made a few phone calls and the frame has a new owner.....and we on to tha next one .......
> *


short frame?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 23 2010, 06:31 PM~18125276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AT YOUR SERVICE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 24 2010, 05:18 PM~18131592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you get ahold of short dog yet? saw his wife pass me up but no short d. i'll stop by tomorrow, he probably lost his phone.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Jul 24 2010, 04:32 PM~18131672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... i hope that fool is still alive... :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 24 2010, 08:58 PM~18132646
> *:thumbsup:
> lol... i hope that fool is still alive...  :cheesy:
> *


hno: or he could be locked up in county jail :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jul 24 2010, 08:03 AM~18129187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hoa grappler....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 24 2010, 06:07 AM~18129015
> *the frame was built by the both of them.......and thar was said a few discussions ago ...... but thats all said and done..... nothin either of them can do
> *



true!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 24 2010, 05:18 PM~18131592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Drunk people don't follow directions very well....the officer told him "follow this light with your eyes do not move your head" I'm thinkin...."Yep he's goin down" see ya pal


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 24 2010, 10:24 PM~18133009
> *slim thug  :uh:  :uh:
> hoa grappler....
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> uote=AT1in2009,Jul 24 2010, 01:29 AM~18128270]
> SUICIDE HOOD ,SUICIDE TRUNK IS DONE...............
> 
> ANOTHER KUSTOM JOB AT YOUR LOCAL LOWRIDER ONE STOP SHOP .
> ...


[/quote]

get that 1980 shit out of here that shit is weak


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

well...at least my frame fit... but my rear looks like a transformer.. about to move it foward.. put me a c notch and start mini truckin"
fuck this lowrider shit..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2010, 09:55 AM~18135712
> *well...at least my frame fit... but my rear looks like a transformer.. about to move it foward.. put me a c notch and start mini truckin"
> fuck this lowrider shit..
> *


Wtf. Lol


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jul 23 2010, 10:25 PM~18127598
> *DAMN THAT SUCK HOMIE, BUT IF IT WAS MY FRAME I WOULD HAVE DONE SOME RESEARCH BEFORE I WRAPPED IT!!  BIG BROWN CAN FIX THAT PROBLEM EASY, HE MADE HIS EL CAMINO FRAME FIT UNDER HIS CUTTY...
> *


  sierra la boca. Cabron. Se ban a dar cuenta


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC Unity Cruise this Sat. Night ....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody riding today...park???or spots???


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 24 2010, 01:40 AM~18128303
> *uote=AT1in2009,Jul 24 2010, 01:29 AM~18128270]
> SUICIDE HOOD ,SUICIDE TRUNK IS DONE...............
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridazAKAhotmail_@Jul 25 2010, 01:54 PM~18136437
> *anybody riding today...park???or spots???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2010, 11:55 AM~18135712
> *well...at least my frame fit... but my rear looks like a transformer.. about to move it foward.. put me a c notch and start mini truckin"
> fuck this lowrider shit..
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Jul 25 2010, 10:25 AM~18135894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was.. but too hot.. let me know whats uo. im down to ride later on..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 25 2010, 11:54 AM~18136437
> *anybody riding today...park???or spots???
> *


pick me up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2010, 02:39 PM~18137266
> *pick me up
> *


:uh: fuck yo shelltop


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 25 2010, 02:50 PM~18137308
> *:uh: fuck yo shelltop
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2010, 02:57 PM~18137342
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Bargain hunters :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 25 2010, 12:54 PM~18136437
> *anybody riding today...park???or spots???
> *


where??? :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 25 2010, 10:25 AM~18135894
> *Wtf. Lol
> *


  :ugh: :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did u weld that with a battery charger :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2010, 01:49 PM~18137031
> *lol
> i was.. but too hot.. let me know whats uo. im down to ride later on..
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 25 2010, 03:43 PM~18137556
> *where??? :dunno:
> *


anywhere,,,yall call it....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2010, 04:39 PM~18137820
> *did u weld that with a battery charger  :biggrin:
> *


some like that :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 25 2010, 08:45 PM~18138456
> *some like that :biggrin:
> *


tig work looks real nice


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18138461
> *tig work looks real nice
> *


thank u sir, still practicing walk the cup


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 25 2010, 04:05 PM~18137664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


como que lla te ensenastes a soldar boiler :biggrin: looks good bro....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jul 25 2010, 07:20 PM~18138732
> *como que lla te ensenastes a soldar boiler  :biggrin:  looks good bro....
> *


haha, que onda homie, ya tienes otro screen name o que :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 25 2010, 07:21 PM~18138742
> *haha, que onda homie, ya tienes otro screen name o que  :biggrin:
> *


simon carnal lla estoy muy biejo para ser un payaso..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jul 25 2010, 07:27 PM~18138792
> *simon carnal lla estoy muy biejo para ser un payaso..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: , pues te rallaste con el nuevo nombre


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jul 25 2010, 07:27 PM~18138792
> *simon carnal lla estoy muy biejo para ser un payaso..... :biggrin:
> *


  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7wkP6fb_iY


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 25 2010, 07:05 PM~18137664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jul 25 2010, 09:32 AM~18135936
> * sierra la boca. Cabron. Se ban a dar cuenta
> *



lol!!!! :cheesy: i just let tthe secret out!!... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

K ROLLO GUEY


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 25 2010, 03:05 PM~18137664
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YA MERO HOMIE NO LE AFLOJES


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

wuts up pat


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 25 2010, 06:05 PM~18137664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice welds homie


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 26 2010, 10:48 AM~18142106
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

whens the next cruise Roberto? :x:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 26 2010, 10:58 AM~18142493
> *whens the next cruise Roberto?  :x:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 26 2010, 01:25 PM~18143217
> *
> *


orale homie


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 26 2010, 11:38 AM~18143323
> *orale homie
> *


whut up pistol pete :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 25 2010, 04:05 PM~18137664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!!!! Te salen chingones los cacahuates :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 25 2010, 04:05 PM~18137664
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking real good..........................


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flako+Jul 25 2010, 08:20 PM~18139265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, switches4life

:wave:
Let me know about the frame work bro.
Oh and abouth thespeakers to. :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 26 2010, 03:51 PM~18145443
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FPEREZII, switches4life
> 
> ...


 :0 , cool, homie will do


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 26 2010, 02:09 PM~18143626
> *whut up pistol pete  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where we ridin this weekend???


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

clean wheels homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> where we ridin this weekend???
> 
> hold up junior!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 08:27 PM~18146946
> *where we ridin this weekend???
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot: look nice


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 26 2010, 08:52 PM~18147230
> *hold up junior!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 25 2010, 07:32 PM~18138844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soy un triste payaso... :happysad: :happysad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 06:27 PM~18146946
> *where we ridin this weekend???
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jul 26 2010, 07:42 PM~18147762
> *thanks bro....
> soy un triste payaso... :happysad:  :happysad:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

and.... they are growing every where


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC PRESENT FIRST ANNUAL "UNITY CRUISE " THIS SAT JULY 31ST

EVERYONE IS WELCOME....

MEETING UP AT GULFGATE CENTER 6PM..TAKE OFF 7PM...

PM ME OR SLO FOR MORE INFO


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2010, 10:29 PM~18148273
> *HLC PRESENT FIRST ANNUAL "UNITY CRUISE " THIS SAT  JULY 31ST
> 
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME....
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 06:27 PM~18146946
> *where we ridin this weekend???
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: bawla status.......
























P.s leave the 2 prongs :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2010, 08:27 PM~18146946
> *where we ridin this weekend???
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2010, 11:04 PM~18148686
> *:wow: :wow: bawla status.......
> P.s leave the 2 prongs :happysad:
> *


3 prong is the way to go, old school. You damn youngins listening to your "hippitdy hoppity" music and riding on your 50'' wheels :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 26 2010, 09:28 PM~18149021
> *3 prong is the way to go, old school.  You damn youngins listening to your "hippitdy hoppity" music and riding on your 50'' wheels  :uh:
> *


:uh: u want old school..build a hot tub timemachine......this 2010 mijo ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2010, 11:38 PM~18149118
> *:uh: u want old school..build a hot tub timemachine......this 2010 mijo ...
> *


okay mister "2010". Put some super pokies, lambo doors, and raise the car up 4 feet since you are "up to date" :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 26 2010, 09:42 PM~18149161
> *okay mister "2010". Put some super pokies, lambo doors, and raise the car up 4 feet since you are "up to date"  :cheesy:
> *


:ugh: actuallllyyyy.....dats kinda outta style now......donks r done......V.I.P is the new 2010 style if u wana be sarcastic eggroll.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 26 2010, 10:08 PM~18149504
> *:ugh: actuallllyyyy.....dats kinda outta style now......donks r done......V.I.P is the new 2010 style if u wana be sarcastic eggroll.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 27 2010, 12:38 AM~18149801
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


x2 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 27 2010, 12:08 AM~18149504
> *:ugh: actuallllyyyy.....dats kinda outta style now......donks r done......V.I.P is the new 2010 style if u wana be sarcastic eggroll.
> *


just pick my as up for the next cruise, fukin Noe Limo service with your moonroof in the back :cheesy: really, I wouldve put that hoe in the front, fuk the passengers


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 27 2010, 12:51 AM~18149911
> *just pick my as up for the next cruise, fukin Noe Limo service with your moonroof in the back  :cheesy:  really, I wouldve put that hoe in the front, fuk the passengers
> *


 :drama:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 03:43 AM~18150996
> *HARD LINE ITS DONE READY TO POLISH IN ONE DAY , BLACK WIDOW READY TO SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 03:00 AM~18151015
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Ok guys my sister attends Elms Church on South Richey near Pasadena has ask me. If I can post this up on here. Its for a Youth Group called "Crux" the car show is going to be free to the public .Their going to have a train ride, moonwalk and food. Its going to be on Aug. 14 on a Sat. Houston Stylez will be attending this event.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 27 2010, 08:34 AM~18151593
> *Ok guys  my sister attends Elms Church on South Richey near Pasadena has ask me. If I can post this up on here. Its for a Youth Group called "Crux" the car show is going to be free to the public .Their going to have a train ride, moonwalk and food. Its going to be on Aug. 14 on a Sat. Houston Stylez will be attending this event.
> 
> 
> ...


  kool dats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*For those who got my text message, here it is for the rest. I've been contemplating for the last couple of years to make an internet radio station that can be listened to while you cruise if you download an i-phone application that will let you tie it into your car stereo sort of like satellite radio.

I'll have to pay for licensing fees each month to ascap bmi sesac along with web fees and soo on which i don't mind paying. 

The music will consist of 50's-present hits. The rotation music will be jumbled up unless i dedicate certain hours to hip hop/rap, dj screw, etc.. that i'll have to set up manually.

We currently have http://thebeat713.com (which plays a variety of stuff) and http://tejanohitsradio.com (tejano/conjunto) set up that way to listen through your car stereo with the application downloaded (one time fee of $10.00 to setup on your i-phone). 

Along with the music, I'll put in the rotation "drops" of your car club/location/chapter and the car club giving a shout out to the station for free. I don't want commercials playing on the rotation unless it is car related and those will have to pay a monthly fee for it to run once an hour every hour for the month.

This will be a Houston internet radio cruising station that will be for the world to tune in.

Majority of the music will be clean versions unless I can't get them anywhere then the dirty version will be played. I'm looking to get this station done by late September since I have to get programs, website, licenses, extra computers and music to be compressed.

This station will be a neutral station, in otherwords, we won't cater to certain car clubs, but car clubs in whole which don't have to be Lowrider car clubs only. 

NO REGGETON, SALSA, SPANISH, COUNTRY, MAJORITY OF CHICANO RAP B.S. ETC... JUST CRUISING MUSIC.*

*I was told t-mobile won't work for the service, need either sprint, att verizon 3g phone to tune in. t-mobile buffers a lot and stops.*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

call it WBALLS 187.4 on your fm dial. the station that plays the hits the hits and nothin but the muthafuckin hits. , caller my dicks in your ear, :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 26 2010, 08:29 PM~18148273
> *HLC PRESENT FIRST ANNUAL "UNITY CRUISE " THIS SAT  JULY 31ST
> 
> EVERYONE IS WELCOME....
> ...


No ones mentioned a destination.where da fuck we cruising to..be nice to know where we goin in case someone gets lost or left behind.or break down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cruise to missouri city and lets ride by the police station and hit switches


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 11:31 AM~18152643
> *No ones mentioned a destination.where da fuck we cruising to..be nice to know where we goin in case someone gets lost or left behind.or break down
> *


deeznutz blvd??? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 27 2010, 09:33 AM~18152651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhh..nice try..but no fail


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 11:31 AM~18152643
> *No ones mentioned a destination.where da fuck we cruising to..be nice to know where we goin in case someone gets lost or left behind.or break down
> *


Maps gone be hand out but it ends in the galleria area


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 11:37 AM~18152675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haha


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2010, 11:23 AM~18152588
> *call it WBALLS 187.4 on your fm dial. the station that plays the hits the hits and nothin but the muthafuckin hits.  , caller my dicks in your ear,  :biggrin:
> *


old skool like a mutherfucker!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 09:37 AM~18152675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what would it cost to haul some cars to h town lol :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2010, 11:33 AM~18152651
> *cruise to missouri city and lets ride by the police station and hit switches
> *


 :yes: yea dats a good idea do dat lol :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jul 27 2010, 10:05 AM~18152936
> *old skool like a mutherfucker!
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 11:37 AM~18152675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up sic....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 27 2010, 09:56 AM~18152843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup pistol packin pete


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 01:03 PM~18153390
> *Ok..mapquest :ugh:..but where do we go.. still wouldlike to know..
> 
> Some re kool aid, 2 new tires,and a piston pump
> ...


lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn mexicans got pat


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 01:26 PM~18153594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mexicans would have taken the whole car. had to be black folks, they were too lazy to take the whole thing. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2010, 12:25 PM~18154118
> *mexicans would have taken the whole car.  had to be black folks, they were too lazy to take the whole thing.  :biggrin:
> *


thats racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 27 2010, 02:32 PM~18154181
> *thats racist!!! :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2010, 12:42 PM~18154248
> *hno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got the z in asking 1800 but still waiting on hareware


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Have a 60 gb ps3. No games and no controllers. First gen the one that plays ps2 games. Best offer takes it.
Working condition i just have 2 of them


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 18 2010, 06:47 PM~18077240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


came in just waiting on hardware drop price to 1800 firm


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 27 2010, 02:59 PM~18155074
> *got the z in asking 1800 but still waiting on hareware
> *


Hey Robert I got some Maltese/Poodles pups for sale !!! Remember that dog I got from you.....lol


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 27 2010, 02:36 PM~18155525
> *Hey Robert I got some Maltese/Poodles pups for sale !!! Remember that dog I got from you.....lol
> *


kool homie


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 27 2010, 03:35 PM~18155507
> *Have a 60 gb ps3. No games and no controllers. First gen the one that plays ps2 games. Best offer takes it.
> Working condition i just have 2 of them
> *


pmd


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 01:26 PM~18153594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hold shit thats pat's 6 tray i see you sic gon do your magic 2 it dats whats up do your dam thang


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jul 27 2010, 04:35 PM~18155511
> *came in just waiting on hardware drop price to 1800 firm
> *


 :wow: told robert bout ur Z's so see what happends


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

ONE SUMMER NIGHT...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 11:03 AM~18153390
> *Ok..mapquest :ugh:..but where do we go.. still wouldlike to know..
> 
> *


 JUST SHOW UP..IF YOU DOWN TO CRUISE....


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

cutlass for sale or trade
just in case if anybody is or knows anybody interested let me know thanks


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

whats up nix


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 27 2010, 07:04 PM~18157991
> *JUST SHOW UP..IF YOU DOWN TO CRUISE....
> *


Depends if my car ain't in the air.

So wherer we going


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 08:15 PM~18159010
> *Depends if my car ain't in the air.
> 
> So wherer we going
> *


leaving gulfgate center...ending up at El Palenque Mexican restaurant on westheimer "the old miami subs parking lot" Hams uncle owns that spot...so we got the green light to chill there.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 10:15 PM~18159010
> *Depends if my car ain't in the air.
> 
> So wherer we going
> *




STRAIGHT TO THE MOTEL DO YOU CAN GET THIS DICK TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

CRUISE WILL LEAVE FROM SOUTH EAST...GOING THREW EAST END/ 2ND WARD TO DOWNTOWN TO MEMORIAL TO 610 FEEDER TO WESTHEIMER ROAD....TILL WE PASS BELTWAY 8... THE CHILL SPOT AT EL PALENQUE'S


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 27 2010, 10:26 PM~18159127
> *STRAIGHT TO THE MOTEL DO YOU CAN GET THIS DICK TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


straight to the point. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2010, 11:07 AM~18152501
> *For those who got my text message, here it is for the rest.  I've been contemplating for the last couple of years to make an internet radio station that can be listened to while you cruise if you download an i-phone application that will let you tie it into your car stereo sort of like satellite radio.
> 
> I'll have to pay for licensing fees each month to ascap bmi sesac along with web fees and soo on which i don't mind paying.
> ...


got the website registered, next comes the design, then the music.

http://avenue-airwaves.com/


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

feel sorry for the owner
http://www.myfoxla.com/dpp/news/local/clas...-video-20100725


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

When is the cruise? Leaving from where? At what time?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 27 2010, 08:26 PM~18159127
> *STRAIGHT TO THE MOTEL DO YOU CAN GET THIS DICK TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hardy har har...****


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jul 27 2010, 08:26 PM~18159127
> *STRAIGHT TO THE MOTEL DO YOU CAN GET THIS DICK TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 bubbles going to like that....


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 27 2010, 09:27 PM~18159144
> *EAST END/ 2ND WARD</span>* TO DOWNTOWN TO MEMORIAL TO 610 FEEDER TO WESTHEIMER ROAD....TILL WE PASS BELTWAY 8... THE CHILL SPOT AT EL PALENQUE'S
> [/b]


Thats whats up !!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2010, 11:51 PM~18160074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i smell a lawsuit coming


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 27 2010, 11:53 PM~18160096
> *i smell a lawsuit coming
> *


negatory, both juanito & ken agreed for the pic to be used.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2010, 11:55 PM~18160109
> *negatory, both juanito & ken agreed for the pic to be used.
> *


 :0 :0 man said he is prepared


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 27 2010, 11:56 PM~18160128
> *:0  :0 man said he is prepared
> *


you have to, shits not for free anymore as far as internet radio stations. that's why brokedicks doing stickams for shows to not pay royalties and risk getting sued. i'm going the legal way.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone know any estimate on how many people will show up to the cruise on Saturday on 7-31-10. I think Going down Westheimer thru the galleria to hwy 6 is a good idea 3 lane wide road, and plenty of lights where others can catch up and taking your time cruising. (also Mason Park for old time sake) just a :loco: thought.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jul 28 2010, 12:15 AM~18160317
> *Does anyone know any estimate on how many people will show up to the cruise on Saturday on 7-31-10. I think Going down Westheimer thru the galleria to hwy 6 is a good idea 3 lane wide road, and plenty of lights where others can catch up and taking your time cruising. (also Mason Park for old time sake) just a :loco: thought.
> *


that's been done already by the folks.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

ok, this will be my first cruise in a long time. I'll be there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jul 28 2010, 12:27 AM~18160432
> *ok, this will be my first cruise in a long time. I'll be there.
> *


i'd go also since the brakes on the bomb are perfect now but i'll be taking care of other business. haven't cruised since the early 90's.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

:rofl: same here too. Now 4 kids later. hard to find time to cruise with 4 kids.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jul 28 2010, 12:35 AM~18160497
> *:rofl: same here too. Now 4 kids later. hard to find time to cruise with 4 kids.
> *


i got 3 and two are infants.  :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 27 2010, 09:35 PM~18158473
> *:boink:
> *


man your cabriolet convertible looks clean you takin it on da cruied homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 27 2010, 10:25 PM~18159118
> *leaving gulfgate center...ending up at El Palenque Mexican restaurant on westheimer "the old miami subs parking lot"  Hams uncle owns that spot...so we got the green light to chill there.
> *


sounds like a good cruied :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2010, 12:30 AM~18160463
> *i'd go also since the brakes on the bomb are perfect now but i'll be taking care of other business.  haven't cruised since the early 90's.
> *


 :wow: 


:uh:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2010, 09:55 PM~18160109
> *negatory, both juanito & ken agreed for the pic to be used.
> *



I think he means the guy looking girl possing with the car.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jul 27 2010, 06:34 AM~18151593
> *Ok guys  my sister attends Elms Church on South Richey near Pasadena has ask me. If I can post this up on here. Its for a Youth Group called "Crux" the car show is going to be free to the public .Their going to have a train ride, moonwalk and food. Its going to be on Aug. 14 on a Sat. Houston Stylez will be attending this event.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 28 2010, 08:28 AM~18161958
> *I think he means the guy looking girl possing with the car.
> *


Yeah ok, how about you post up your old lady and we'll see which one looks more manly?


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

damn someone make sure to push the record button so there can be a video of this cruise cars in the shop so i wont be able to be there but fuck it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 28 2010, 06:57 AM~18162069
> *damn someone make sure to push the record button so there can be a video of this cruise cars in the shop so i wont be able to be there but fuck it
> *


I'm tryin to see if I'm a make it myself.. I'm ready to c notch this frame..but fuck..id rather cruise..


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 28 2010, 06:56 AM~18162065
> *Yeah ok, how about you post up your old lady and we'll see which one looks more manly?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Jul 28 2010, 09:28 AM~18162228
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a good razor and i'll do her. :ugh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

any 1 knows da # to da.A1SHOP?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

155"s. with white walls are no longer..pep boys can't get em anymore


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Anyone know a spot in se area were the put frion for car ac??


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2010, 08:17 AM~18162507
> *155"s. with white walls are no longer..pep boys can't get em anymore
> *


Yup whatever they have is what they have to sell, I went to NTB n got mines good tires.....plus i got a few extra with the BUY 2 get 2 FREE sale they have every once in a while


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2010, 10:17 AM~18162507
> *155"s. with white walls are no longer..pep boys can't get em anymore
> *


who told you dat white 1 did you go to


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 28 2010, 11:04 AM~18162743
> *Yup whatever they have is what they have to sell, I went to NTB n got mines good tires.....plus i got a few extra with the BUY 2 get 2 FREE sale they have every once in a while
> *


 :0 dats a deal


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 28 2010, 09:11 AM~18162777
> *who told you dat white 1 did you go to
> *


You can call any PEP BOYS and they will tell you what ever they have in stock at any store is what they have and will no longer carry those. I called the one on beltway n fairmont and they had 3 n the other tire had to come from Dallas, so I went down the street to NTB n got all 4 last month and last week seen they had the buy 2 get 2 free so wifey told be to take advantage n I did


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2010, 11:26 AM~18153594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


zum mexicans got diz 1 

















:biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2010, 10:30 PM~18160463
> *i'd go also since the brakes on the bomb are perfect now but i'll be taking care of other business.  haven't cruised since the early 90's.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 saca la bomba!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 28 2010, 11:31 AM~18162890
> *You can call any PEP BOYS and they will tell you what ever they have in stock at any store is what they have and will no longer carry those. I called the one on beltway n fairmont and they had 3 n the other tire had to come from Dallas, so I went down the street to NTB n got all 4 last month and last week seen they had the buy 2 get 2 free so wifey told be to take advantage n I did
> *


 :wow: dammmmmmmm no shit they should stop sellin them 20" 22" 24" 26" and them 28' inch tires see how them dub riders like that.......know sayin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 28 2010, 09:36 AM~18162943
> *:wow: dammmmmmmm no shit they should stop sellin them 20" 22" 24" 26" and them 28' inch tires see how them dub riders like that.......know sayin!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


4 realz!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2010, 08:17 AM~18162507
> *155"s. with white walls are no longer..pep boys can't get em anymore
> *


told u



> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Jul 28 2010, 09:04 AM~18162743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


told yall last week, no one believed the lone 

firestone gonna hit u for 177 for a set of 4, for the fr380. resources getting low, better stock up before no longer available and all we have left is the coker 5.20. and those arent cheap, better shim back your upper a arms lol


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2010, 10:44 AM~18162991
> *told u
> i believe they are dropped the cornell and going with cooper trendsetters at 43/each
> all of them, they get their tires from indiana then transport to texas. the computer said indiana no longer stocks cornell 155s
> ...


stfu


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 28 2010, 11:34 AM~18162924
> *:0  :0  :0 saca  la bomba!!
> *


i would but wife already made plans, probably the next one.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 28 2010, 12:06 PM~18163148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: dats whats up im der 2 show sopost homies


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2010, 11:44 AM~18162991
> *told u
> i believe they are dropped the cornell and going with cooper trendsetters at 43/each
> all of them, they get their tires from indiana then transport to texas. the computer said indiana no longer stocks cornell 155s
> ...


yea dats what i got da p155s cornell from pep boys


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 28 2010, 11:06 AM~18163148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 28 2010, 11:33 AM~18163789
> *:thumbsup: dats whats up im der 2 show sopost homies
> *


That's what's up...I'm there to show support homies.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2010, 02:24 PM~18164752
> *That's what's up...I'm there to show support homies.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2010, 03:24 PM~18164752
> *That's what's up...I'm there to show support homies.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i was trying to figure out what he wrote. thanks for clearing it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jul 28 2010, 01:26 PM~18164767
> *
> *


HLC brothers


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2010, 03:24 PM~18164752
> *That's what's up...I'm there to show support homies.
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jul 28 2010, 03:26 PM~18164767
> *
> *


cmon i got my brand new fleetwood vinyl top on shit hey hell yea


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

ridingcleanon13- where you get that top done at? I got an 81 coupe deville and need a new top.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Jul 28 2010, 04:20 PM~18165303
> *ridingcleanon13- where you get that top done at? I got an 81 coupe deville and need a new top.
> *


c mon hey rite here n pasadena dis lil vato told me he been doin it 4 ova 26 yrs so i took his word told me ova da fone it came out good so well see i had not got 2 wer its at but hey ill pm you and let you no whats up homie


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2010, 02:32 PM~18164836
> *HLC brothers
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin: puff puff pass


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 28 2010, 04:46 PM~18165530
> *
> *


orale


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 28 2010, 10:22 AM~18163253
> *stfu
> *


mad cuz i beat u to it huh


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC cruising this sat. Night..... so those who complain about there's no cruising or hangout spot... y'all are more then weclome to come out and support us. This is open invation to all clubs and solo riders. HLC keeping this lowrider lifesytle alive...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Jul 28 2010, 09:04 AM~18162743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last week they has em so go figure... i went to firestone and bout 1 tire for for 29 99.. he hooked me up.. but i told em to stock up on em..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

firestone is the way to go now.and i also know someone who distrubutes firestone tires.. cheaper than buyin them from the store..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2010, 03:44 PM~18165950
> *firestone is the way to go now.and i also know someone who distrubutes firestone tires.. cheaper than buyin them from the store..
> *


pm me a price ill buy some. also these firestones are not as wide as the cornell so they are alot harder to mount. the tire shop on psda blvd took about 2 hours to mount them. not easy...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2010, 04:23 PM~18166352
> *pm me a price ill buy some. also these firestones are not as wide as the cornell so they are alot harder to mount. the tire shop on psda blvd took about 2 hours to mount them. not easy...
> *


they just need a cheeta.. and it will mount with no prob.... ill let you know on price


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 28 2010, 04:48 PM~18165551
> *uffin: puff puff pass
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 28 2010, 04:51 PM~18166603
> *:uh:
> *


what???


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2010, 03:37 PM~18165903
> *HLC cruising this sat. Night..... so those who complain about there's no cruising or hangout spot... y'all are more then weclome to come out and support us. This is open invation to all clubs and solo riders.  HLC keeping this lowrider lifesytle alive...
> *


Ill be there


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2010, 03:37 PM~18165903
> *HLC cruising this sat. Night..... so those who complain about there's no cruising or hangout spot... y'all are more then weclome to come out and support us. This is open invation to all clubs and solo riders.  HLC keeping this lowrider lifesytle alive...
> *


Ill be there  :cheesy:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

i'll be there if my car is ready by saturday.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Jul 28 2010, 07:17 PM~18168070
> *i'll be there if my car is ready by saturday.
> *


Im tryin 2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2010, 04:23 PM~18166352
> *pm me a price ill buy some. also these firestones are not as wide as the cornell so they are alot harder to mount. the tire shop on psda blvd took about 2 hours to mount them. not easy...
> *


Starting fluid/carb cleaner.....a match...n a kaboom......bead sealed  fuck dat cheetah :x:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Jul 28 2010, 04:20 PM~18165303
> *ridingcleanon13- where you get that top done at? I got an 81 coupe deville and need a new top.
> *


whats up homie say i check out my fleetwood vinyl top shit!!!! dat mothafucka came out super clean dat vinyl top shit 100 just waitin on my home boy 2 posted it up for me cuz shit i dont no how to post no pics on layitlow but dats da man n da hood pasadena dat is


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up frank


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jul 28 2010, 10:45 PM~18170686
> *
> *


  wut up homie


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 29 2010, 05:38 AM~18172074
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2010, 07:49 PM~18168387
> *Starting fluid/carb cleaner.....a match...n a kaboom......bead sealed  fuck dat cheetah :x:
> *


yea.. that works too.. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 28 2010, 07:49 PM~18168387
> *Starting fluid/carb cleaner.....a match...n a kaboom......bead sealed  fuck dat cheetah :x:
> *


yea i seen that done a few times. and u talk shit about my hobbyist socket set?????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 29 2010, 07:11 AM~18172229
> *:uh:
> *


you aren't part of brookglen cc beesh. :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LOVE IT MAYNE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ANY SPOTS YALL KNOW THAT INSTALLS FREON FOR GOOD PRICE..NEED IT IN THE COUPE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 29 2010, 10:07 AM~18172825
> *ANY SPOTS YALL KNOW THAT INSTALLS FREON FOR GOOD PRICE..NEED IT IN THE COUPE
> *


Noe dose a.c.hit him up foo


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2010, 09:07 AM~18172539
> *LOVE IT MAYNE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2010, 06:15 AM~18172350
> *yea i seen that done a few times. and u talk shit about my hobbyist socket set?????
> *


Dat ain't got shit to do wit ur hobbyist set........just a smarter faster way to blow em up.......and a lil funner :x:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 29 2010, 08:07 AM~18172825
> *ANY SPOTS YALL KNOW THAT INSTALLS FREON FOR GOOD PRICE..NEED IT IN THE COUPE
> *


8324340444 ......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hot mofo today but decided to take it out


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2010, 09:07 AM~18172539
> *LOVE IT MAYNE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 27 2010, 10:55 PM~18160109
> *negatory, both juanito & ken agreed for the pic to be used.
> *


actully i was never asked lol....j/k....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2010, 12:34 PM~18173866
> *hot mofo today but decided to take it out
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

CRUISE MAP 7-31-2010

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...8,0.350189&z=12


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 29 2010, 07:07 AM~18172539
> *LOVE IT MAYNE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 29 2010, 04:53 PM~18176984
> *CRUISE MAP  7-31-2010
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...8,0.350189&z=12
> ...


*CRUISE AT YOUR OWN RISK, AS YOU WOULD ANY OTHER DAY, TAGS, INSURANCE WARRANTS, TAKE CARE OF ALL OF THAT SINCE WE WILL BE ATTRACTING ATENTION...WE WILL BE TREATED AS ANY OTHER VEHICLES ON THE ROAD*</span>


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2010, 06:18 PM~18177268
> *:0
> *


those plans get your approval? :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 29 2010, 05:53 PM~18176984
> *CRUISE MAP  7-31-2010
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...8,0.350189&z=12
> ...


looks like a set up......about when are the jumpout boys gonna be at? :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2010, 07:05 PM~18177887
> *those  plans get your approval?  :uh:
> *


well.................does it?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2010, 12:34 PM~18173866
> *hot mofo today but decided to take it out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 29 2010, 04:07 PM~18177163
> *HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT....FOR THOSE WHO SAY HOUSTON AINT DOING NOTHING...WELL HLC GONNA PROVE THEM WRONG...... WE HERE TO KEEP THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE... SO YALL DOWN FOR THE STREETS COME OUT SAT!!!!*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 29 2010, 06:55 PM~18179115
> *HOPE EVERYONE COMES OUT....FOR THOSE WHO SAY HOUSTON AINT DOING NOTHING...WELL HLC GONNA PROVE THEM WRONG......  WE HERE TO KEEP THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE... SO YALL DOWN FOR THE STREETS COME OUT SAT!!!!
> *


Find yo keys 1st ***** :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2010, 05:05 PM~18177887
> *those  plans get your approval?  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2010, 07:05 PM~18177887
> *those  plans get your approval?  :uh:
> *


Perhaps, lets just say i knew that info before most people :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2010, 10:34 AM~18173866
> *hot mofo today but decided to take it out
> 
> 
> ...



Yea seen u goin down spencer......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill just meet yall at B location. its only 10 mins away and price of tires went up :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2010, 08:57 PM~18179972
> *ill just meet yall at B location. its only 10 mins away and price of tires went up  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jul 29 2010, 10:27 AM~18173800
> *Dat ain't got shit to do wit ur hobbyist set........just a smarter faster way to blow em up.......and a lil funner :x:
> *


i had that socket set since i used to ride bmx fool and its never let me down i can strip a whole car with that set, just not this dam cadillac too many funny nuts and bolts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 29 2010, 09:56 PM~18179948
> *Yea seen u goin down spencer......
> *


the brakes work perfect now, no more pumping them to get the damn car to stop.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 29 2010, 07:58 PM~18179975
> *:uh:
> *


ill let u drive the lac since u scard to take the mc outside of pasadena


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2010, 09:42 PM~18179733
> *Perhaps, lets just say i knew that info before most people :0
> *


pinche enano, this isn't high school on who knew what first. :buttkick:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2010, 09:02 PM~18180040
> *ill let u drive the lac since u scard to take the mc outside of pasadena
> *


 :cheesy: in due time....parts arrived at plater


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 29 2010, 08:09 PM~18180120
> *:cheesy:  in due time....parts arrived at plater
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 29 2010, 07:59 PM~18179991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2010, 10:03 PM~18180042
> *pinche enano, this isn't high school on who knew what first.  :buttkick:
> *


seems like it is


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2010, 10:02 PM~18180040
> *ill let u drive the lac since u scard to take the mc outside of pasadena
> *


 :0 



fk pasadena anyway


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 29 2010, 10:55 PM~18180769
> *seems like it is
> *


you ain't got shit to drive anyway, so dont matter what the fuck you know or when you found out.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 29 2010, 11:01 PM~18180868
> *you ain't got shit to drive anyway, so dont matter what the fuck you know or when you found out.
> *


so why did you ask idiot? :|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2010, 07:57 PM~18179972
> *ill just meet yall at B location. its only 10 mins away and price of tires went up  :biggrin:
> *


yea... im pokin too far for a worthless drive.. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 29 2010, 05:53 PM~18176984
> *CRUISE MAP  7-31-2010
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...8,0.350189&z=12
> ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18177163
> *CRUISE AT YOUR OWN RISK, AS YOU WOULD ANY OTHER DAY, TAGS, INSURANCE WARRANTS, TAKE CARE OF ALL OF THAT SINCE WE WILL BE ATTRACTING ATENTION...WE WILL BE TREATED AS ANY OTHER VEHICLES ON THE ROAD</span>
> *


Oldies will be waiting after our fund raiser on Harrisburg!


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

All Car Clubs & Solo Riders Welcome!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2010, 07:57 PM~18179972
> *ill just meet yall at B location. its only 10 mins away and price of tires went up  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 29 2010, 12:34 PM~18173866
> *hot mofo today but decided to take it out
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Calling all car clubs Aug 14, Elm Church off of south richey will have a car show . Try to help my sister put the word out. Trainride , moon walk and food for the kids and family. Thanks for your support Houston Stylez will attend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 30 2010, 07:30 AM~18183720
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jul 29 2010, 11:05 PM~18182627
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


what


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 08:43 AM~18183907
> *:loco:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## queenjess7 (Jun 20, 2010)

hello guys this is my first time being here and im new at his :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Jul 30 2010, 10:20 AM~18184409
> *hello guys this is my first time being here and im new at his  :thumbsup:
> *


WELCOME TO THE ADDICTION :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 30 2010, 10:30 AM~18184475
> *WELCOME TO THE ADDICTION :biggrin:
> *


ponle condon


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 10:39 AM~18184533
> *ponle condon
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HERE THEY COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

All Car Clubs & Solo Riders Welcome.  





















































:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 30 2010, 10:41 AM~18184548
> *HERE THEY COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 30 2010, 10:41 AM~18184548
> *HERE THEY COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 30 2010, 10:43 AM~18184564
> *:roflmao:
> *


eres.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

reporting for duty sir!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 30 2010, 10:47 AM~18184591
> *reporting for duty sir!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Jul 30 2010, 08:20 AM~18184409
> *hello guys this is my first time being here and im new at his  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 10:46 AM~18184583
> *eres.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























:twak: 










TURURU!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

devious68 better watchout, puede ser chile in a skirt "are you hot?"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 30 2010, 10:53 AM~18184627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :twak:
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Jul 30 2010, 10:20 AM~18184409
> *hello guys this is my first time being here and im new at his  :thumbsup:
> *


let me give you LIL in a nutshell:

-you will have people "request" that you post nude pictures of yourself.....you can abide by the requests or just flat out ignore them

-most people on this site are illiterate, so please do not be surprised if you do not understand what the fuk most of these idiots say

-the term "im on a boat" is used frequently, also the term "D's nuts" as a reply to any question

-cursing is used as every other word

-Cocoa "capt" Pearl will come to your aid whenever you are in trouble (rest assured)

-DJ Latin is the oldest fuk on this site...........Devious68 is the fattest

good luck and happy posting :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 10:57 AM~18184660
> *let me give you LIL in a nutshell:
> 
> -you will have people "request" that you post nude pictures of yourself.....you can abide by the requests or just flat out ignore them
> ...


even the asian is a captain


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 10:56 AM~18184650
> *no seas  -------------->
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:00 AM~18184689
> *even the asian is a captain
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:00 AM~18184689
> *even the asian is a captain
> 
> 
> ...


i was hoping she "abided" by the requests :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 09:57 AM~18184660
> *let me give you LIL in a nutshell:
> 
> -you will have people "request" that you post nude pictures of yourself.....you can abide by the requests or just flat out ignore them
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 30 2010, 11:05 AM~18184730
> *:roflmao:
> *


that fat motherfuckin'***** i didn't read the whole thing (2nd to the last sentence).


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 10:06 AM~18184737
> *that fat motherfuckin'***** i didn't read the whole thing (2nd to the last sentence).
> *


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 30 2010, 11:08 AM~18184754
> *:roflmao::roflmao:
> *


where's that panda pic at.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:06 AM~18184737
> *that fat motherfuckin'***** i didn't read the whole thing (2nd to the last sentence).
> *


 :biggrin: take a nap old man river, your getting cranky LMAO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 11:13 AM~18184786
> *:biggrin:  take a nap old man river, your getting cranky LMAO
> *


go get laid fool, hrnybrneyz will never give you a piece. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:14 AM~18184794
> *go get laid fool, hrnybrneyz will never give you a piece.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:14 AM~18184794
> *go get laid fool, hrnybrneyz will never give you a piece.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


right click save :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 11:22 AM~18184851
> *right click save  :naughty:
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

lmao!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:25 AM~18184879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: leave palmula outta this! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 11:33 AM~18184926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: leave palmula outta this!  :angry:
> *












:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:25 AM~18184879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this means war you saggy balled having fuk! :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 10:25 AM~18184879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:34 AM~18184937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 11:35 AM~18184940
> *this means war you saggy balled having fuk!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 10:25 AM~18184879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wahahahahaha! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 10:34 AM~18184937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 he's half gay black?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:ugh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 11:27 AM~18185356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Jul 30 2010, 01:13 PM~18185690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 12:27 PM~18185356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can't see it guey, upload through the layitlow image uploader. lol baboso, just saw it through my cellphone. that blondie in the blue shirt gives good head though :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 01:34 PM~18185868
> *i can't see it guey, upload through the layitlow image uploader.  lol baboso, just saw it through my cellphone.  that blondie in the blue shirt gives good head though  :happysad:
> *


go get a prescription for some coke bottles gramps


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 01:34 PM~18185868
> *i can't see it guey, upload through the layitlow image uploader.  lol baboso, just saw it through my cellphone.  that blondie in the blue shirt gives good head though  :happysad:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 01:48 PM~18185955
> *go get a prescription for some coke bottles gramps
> 
> 
> ...


work has tinypic & other picture upload sites blocked here at the office.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1872281650.html

2500 obo or i'll be stripping it next week and selling off the shell.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

live mix starts tonight 7pm central...

DJ Mystery & DJ Short-Dog taking your requests & shout-outs!  

Mixin' all your favorite jamz!

www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 29 2010, 11:00 PM~18181735
> *Oldies will be waiting after our fund raiser on Harrisburg!
> *


perfect


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 30 2010, 03:43 PM~18187419
> *live mix starts tonight 7pm central...
> 
> DJ Mystery & DJ Short-Dog taking your requests & shout-outs!
> ...


Are you goin to dust off the mosses p. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 30 2010, 05:03 PM~18187608
> *Are you goin to dust off the mosses p.  :biggrin:
> *


TWILIGHT ZONE :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 11:00 AM~18184689
> *even the asian is a captain
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 30 2010, 06:03 PM~18188193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont make me make you buthurt


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 06:11 PM~18188264
> *dont make me make you buthurt
> *


lol


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 04:31 PM~18187839
> *TWILIGHT ZONE  :cheesy:
> *


WTF :0 how in the hell do you know that old timer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 30 2010, 06:34 PM~18188439
> *WTF :0  how in the hell do you know that old timer
> *


old club classic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 30 2010, 06:34 PM~18188439
> *WTF :0  how in the hell do you know that old timer
> *


did you make your password harder to find out? i tripped out at the two screennames that matched yours by the ip address, lmao!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

southside


















hardlines next


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lil wet wet..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jul 30 2010, 03:03 PM~18187608
> *Are you goin to dust off the mosses p.  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## queenjess7 (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks guys i just have to get the hang of this :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 30 2010, 06:42 PM~18188968
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe make it out tomorrow night


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 05:38 PM~18188468
> *did you make your password harder to find out?  i tripped out at the two screennames that matched yours by the ip address, lmao!
> *


  :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:36 PM~18189234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:36 PM~18189234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 08:36 PM~18189234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:36 PM~18189234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bish is nice homie....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2010, 07:12 PM~18188735
> *lil wet wet..
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: MONKEY CACA.........PINCHE *****...... tu pegaso de mirda


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 30 2010, 08:06 PM~18189895
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  MONKEY CACA.........PINCHE *****...... tu pegaso de mirda
> *


Pedaso de mierda wey :uh:




U ol facebook correcting my songs ass ***** u :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2010, 07:11 PM~18188723
> *southside
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: south side doin big thangs hell yea


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 07:36 PM~18189234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they dont get better then this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 30 2010, 10:57 AM~18184660
> *let me give you LIL in a nutshell:
> 
> -you will have people "request" that you post nude pictures of yourself.....you can abide by the requests or just flat out ignore them
> ...


-avengemydeath will personally deliver you hot wings to you at your job (hrny brn eyez can confirm that)

:0 



> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Jul 30 2010, 07:56 PM~18189050
> *thanks guys i just have to get the hang of this :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: shut up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

OK EVERYONE GOT A SWEET DEAL ON THESE JORDANS...
JORDAN "RARE AIR" SZ 12


RETAIL AT FOOTLOCKER OR CHAMPS $140

I ORDERED A DIFFERENT SHOE AND THEY SENT ME THESE INSTEAD... I DONT CARE FOR THEM BUT ILL LET THEM GO FOR $90.00


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 30 2010, 08:59 PM~18190330
> *OK EVERYONE GOT A SWEET DEAL ON THESE JORDANS...
> JORDAN "RARE AIR" SZ 12
> RETAIL AT FOOTLOCKER OR CHAMPS $140
> ...


Fix ur ac for em :biggrin: 





























:|


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 08:36 PM~18189234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 27 2010, 03:43 AM~18150996
> *HARD LINE ITS DONE READY TO POLISH IN ONE DAY , BLACK WIDOW READY TO SHOW   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jul 30 2010, 07:47 PM~18189327
> *DETAIL TIME AND HARD LINE POLISH  GEATING  IT READY FOR SHOW SUNDAY  AT SAN ANTONIO   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2010, 05:11 PM~18188723
> *southside
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 06:36 PM~18189234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLASSY BITCH


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 31 2010, 01:24 AM~18191466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2010, 05:12 PM~18188735
> *lil wet wet..
> 
> 
> ...


lol monkey caca lol THE BEST FUCK THE REST :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 31 2010, 09:12 AM~18192436
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 31 2010, 07:37 AM~18192244
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554163 :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jul 31 2010, 09:18 AM~18192453
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554163  :ugh:
> *


gracias mi secretaria, he sent me a pm already,
el jefenazo


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 30 2010, 11:22 PM~18191457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jul 31 2010, 06:54 AM~18192403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 30 2010, 08:59 PM~18190330
> *OK EVERYONE GOT A SWEET DEAL ON THESE JORDANS...
> JORDAN "RARE AIR" SZ 12
> RETAIL AT FOOTLOCKER OR CHAMPS $140
> ...


anyone???


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*CRUISE AT YOUR OWN RISK, AS YOU WOULD ANY OTHER DAY, TAGS, INSURANCE WARRANTS, TAKE CARE OF ALL OF THAT SINCE WE WILL BE ATTRACTING ATENTION...WE WILL BE TREATED AS ANY OTHER VEHICLES ON THE ROAD*</span>


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 30 2010, 05:11 PM~18188723
> *southside
> 
> 
> ...


*:biggrin: That's Me.. :biggrin: *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jul 30 2010, 10:55 PM~18190757
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 30 2010, 10:49 PM~18190260
> *-avengemydeath will personally deliver you hot wings to you at your job     (hrny brn eyez can confirm that)
> 
> :0
> ...




I would deliver to you Danny but I dont have a Multiple trailer CDL endorsment nor do I have a fukin dump truck you hefty bag full of jello


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 30 2010, 04:34 PM~18187338
> *http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1872281650.html
> 
> 2500 obo or i'll be stripping it next week and selling off the shell.
> *


"THIS IS A USED CAR, DON'T COME OVER WASTING MY TIME THINKING THAT IT IS A CHERRY, IF A CHERRY YOU WANT, SEEK A VIRGIN". 

bah hahahahaha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2010, 08:36 PM~18189234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2010, 11:44 AM~18193307
> *"THIS IS A USED CAR, DON'T COME OVER WASTING MY TIME THINKING THAT IT IS A CHERRY, IF A CHERRY YOU WANT, SEEK A VIRGIN".
> 
> bah hahahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

*CRUISE AT YOUR OWN RISK, AS YOU WOULD ANY OTHER DAY, TAGS, INSURANCE WARRANTS, TAKE CARE OF ALL OF THAT SINCE WE WILL BE ATTRACTING ATENTION...WE WILL BE TREATED AS ANY OTHER VEHICLES ON THE ROAD*</span>



make sure an act right and expect the laws to be around at all times....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

head count for tonight...???

no ****


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2010, 02:30 PM~18193851
> *head count for tonight...???
> 
> no ****
> *


count me out.. fight is tonight.. plus i dont have a car


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2010, 12:42 PM~18193292
> *
> 
> I would deliver to you Danny but I dont have a Multiple trailer CDL endorsment nor do I have a fukin dump truck you hefty bag full of jello
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2010, 02:30 PM~18193851
> *head count for tonight...???
> 
> no ****
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2010, 02:45 PM~18193936
> *count me out..  fight is tonight..  plus i dont have a car
> *


no car? I thought you were bawler status?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2010, 12:30 PM~18193851
> *head count for tonight...???
> 
> no ****
> *


i will cruise till 9pm, then run back to house and watch the fight :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2010, 12:02 PM~18193694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 31 2010, 01:36 PM~18194176
> *i will cruise till 9pm, then run back to house and watch the fight :biggrin:
> *


IS EMPIRE INVITED?? :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jul 31 2010, 03:34 PM~18194162
> *no car? I thought you were bawler status?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Jul 31 2010, 11:38 AM~18192953
> *:wow:
> *


orale homie


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2010, 04:28 PM~18194467
> *:angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jul 31 2010, 02:28 PM~18194467
> *:angry:
> *


were you watching fight at d boy...might meet up with u i need to find a spot on westeimer or westchase area


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 31 2010, 10:43 AM~18192722
> *:biggrin: That's Me.. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2010, 12:02 PM~18193694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IM READY TO CRUISE HOMIE!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2010, 04:41 PM~18194530
> *IM READY TO CRUISE HOMIE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2010, 04:37 PM~18194510
> *were you watching fight at d boy...might meet up with u i need to find a spot on westeimer or westchase area
> *


1st i'm Da *Man*.. 2nd change of plans. i'm on road to san antonio right now. in future though, theres Al's sports bar. dig that spot. big titty waitresses. downeys people usually there.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 31 2010, 02:22 PM~18194439
> *IS EMPIRE INVITED??  :cheesy:
> *


simon


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

were not riding with the pack. but will meet up at westhimer.. see yall there..

i think some of kustoms is going to westhimer too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not going to make the cruise. had badluck and a hell of a time workin onthe 60 today. im beat.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

what a great turn out BIG TURN OUT , peps still cruising at there, but i gots to watch boxing :uh: :biggrin: 

we need to to this more often, ABSOLUTELY


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 31 2010, 07:57 PM~18195670
> *what a great turn out  BIG  TURN OUT , peps still cruising at there, but i gots to watch boxing :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> we need to to this more often, ABSOLUTELY
> *


glad yall enjoyed... unfortunately i got stuck here at work!! :uh: 

but we can get alot done with just a little coordinating and some word of mouth...


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

where is everyone posted up on westheimer?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Jul 31 2010, 07:35 PM~18195831
> *where is everyone posted up on westheimer?
> *


Taco cabana on hwy6


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Went to check out tha kruz but cops wazn't doing nothing but it waz ok to see something but it wazn't like home. Tha wa were carz b hittn that juice in tha park n lot dams


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 31 2010, 11:36 PM~18196517
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

marquez!!!!!!!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 31 2010, 08:57 PM~18195670
> *what a great turn out  BIG  TURN OUT , peps still cruising at there, but i gots to watch boxing :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> we need to to this more often, ABSOLUTELY
> *



 _X68 _  :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 31 2010, 07:57 PM~18195670
> *what a great turn out  BIG  TURN OUT , peps still cruising at there, but i gots to watch boxing :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> we need to to this more often, ABSOLUTELY
> *


How many cars turned out ? My ride wasnt ready in time. Hitting dat switch is addicting though !!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Aug 1 2010, 12:09 AM~18196692
> *How many cars turned out ? My ride wasnt ready in time.  Hitting dat switch is addicting though !!
> *


@ 30 cars at the end but during the cruise it was more than that


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Jul 31 2010, 10:09 PM~18196692
> *How many cars turned out ? My ride wasnt ready in time.  Hitting dat switch is addicting though !!
> *


 :0 :0  dnt really know how many but it was a bunch


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jul 31 2010, 11:12 PM~18196715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know when is the next one?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2010, 12:00 AM~18196645
> *marquez!!!!!!!
> *


Simon!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2010, 12:12 AM~18196715
> *:0  :0   dnt really know how many but it was a bunch
> *


Had my lil one and no rear seat belts in the lecab (never thought I'd needem) other wise I woulda been out there......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Made it to westhimer.but not in my car..transmission kick down cable leaking..and I'm not about to ride like that...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

@ Mason Park


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 31 2010, 09:43 AM~18192722
> *:biggrin: That's Me.. :biggrin:
> *



almost there!! lookin good homie!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Cruisin'


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

@ the spot


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jul 31 2010, 11:49 PM~18197282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no ac or what???


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2010, 07:27 AM~18198008
> *no ac or what???
> *


I just fixed it...it betta be working :angry:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 1 2010, 08:27 AM~18198008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: chevy ridin hi boi!!! :x: :x:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 1 2010, 08:03 AM~18198135
> *:wow: :wow: chevy ridin hi boi!!! :x: :x:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2010, 08:09 AM~18198156
> *
> *


Is dat another 1 of ur certiffied homies???? Dat modafucka is bad!!! Ilove dat look onthemcars especially a drop top


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2010, 11:44 PM~18197260
> *Made it to westhimer.but not in my car..transmission kick down cable leaking..and I'm not about to ride like that...
> *


I blew out my engine a block away 4rm my house it wuz leakin oil all over da place my oil filter broke on da hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 1 2010, 08:14 AM~18198173
> *Is dat another 1 of ur certiffied homies???? Dat modafucka is bad!!! Ilove dat look onthemcars especially a drop top
> *


yes sir, homie is a real cool pep too


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 31 2010, 10:46 PM~18196972
> *Had my lil one and no rear seat belts in the lecab (never thought I'd needem) other wise I woulda been out there......
> *


better get them belts , its going to get good next cruise :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 1 2010, 09:27 AM~18198008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bout to fix my tranny right now


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

x85


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2010, 09:27 AM~18198008
> *no ac or what???
> *


i got cold so i turned it off :|


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ALL WENT WELL YESTARDAY.... THE FIRST HLC "UNITY CRUISE" WAS GOOD AND CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.....  
HLC WOULD LIKE TO THANK HTOWN MAJICOS,ROLLERZ ONLY,LATIN CARTEL AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE "UNITY CRUISE"!

FOR THOSE WHO HAVE SUGESTIONS WERE TO CRUISE NEXT .THE HLC IS HERE TO LISTEN AND IS OPEN TO ALL IDEAS....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 1 2010, 09:58 AM~18198111
> *I just fixed it...it betta be working :angry:
> *


it does work...as a matter a fact when i shook money makers habd he said damn your hands are cold and that other dude from his club said i wish my shit was cold like that...but i forgot to tell him to hit you up..  and i dont know his name either


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 1 2010, 10:19 AM~18198187
> *better get them belts , its going to get good next cruise :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 1 2010, 09:56 AM~18198616
> *it does work...as a matter a fact when i shook money makers habd he said damn your hands are cold and that other dude from his club said i wish my shit was cold like that...but i forgot to tell him to hit you up..  and i dont know his name either
> *


Dat wuz gay ass fabian n yeah da hoe blows cold


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 1 2010, 11:56 AM~18198616
> *it does work...as a matter a fact when i shook money makers hand he said damn your hands are cold and that other dude from his club said i wish my shit was cold like that...but i forgot to tell him to hit you up..  and i dont know his name either
> *


short as you are, that probably wasn't his hand you were shaking


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 1 2010, 10:17 AM~18198183
> *I blew out my engine a block away 4rm my house it wuz leakin oil all over da place my oil filter broke on da hoppin :biggrin:
> *


 
when you left hwy6 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 1 2010, 10:17 AM~18198183
> *I blew out my engine a block away 4rm my house it wuz leakin oil all over da place my oil filter broke on da hoppin :biggrin:
> *


We tried to talk you out of driving it home like that.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

It was good to get the Cady out of the garage last night. I put around a 100 miles on it last night.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 1 2010, 12:46 AM~18197271
> *@ Mason Park
> 
> 
> ...




 Long drive but it was worth it, BAYTOWN 281 Z ya on the next one


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 1 2010, 12:51 AM~18197297
> *@ the spot
> 
> 
> ...




Well now i know the thundercats monte makes it every were :biggrin: :biggrin: :run: :x:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 1 2010, 08:17 AM~18198184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 1 2010, 11:53 AM~18199301
> *We tried to talk you out of driving it home like that.
> *


I didn't really care if it breaks I have another block at my moms house sittin over 2 years but I been 2 lazy 2 swap it now I have to fuck


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 1 2010, 12:52 PM~18199601
> *I didn't really care if it breaks  I have another block at my moms house sittin over 2 years but I been 2 lazy 2 swap it now I have to fuck
> *


Bawla talk.!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 1 2010, 11:26 AM~18199164
> *when you left hwy6 :0
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmm :happysad:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 1 2010, 01:04 PM~18199672
> *Bawla talk.!
> *


Not really I boutgh a car for 150 I got da engine :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 1 2010, 10:47 AM~18198920
> *short as you are, that probably wasn't his hand you were shaking
> *


Lol


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 1 2010, 11:55 AM~18198609
> *ALL WENT WELL YESTARDAY.... THE FIRST HLC "UNITY CRUISE" WAS GOOD AND CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.....
> HLC WOULD LIKE TO THANK HTOWN MAJICOS,ROLLERZ ONLY,LATIN CARTEL AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE "UNITY CRUISE"!
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 1 2010, 02:23 PM~18200134
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks my ***** for cruising with us.. ill call u on the next one homie..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 1 2010, 04:53 PM~18200332
> *thanks my ***** for cruising with us.. ill call u on the next one homie..
> *



NO PROB,WOULD OF BEEN MORE OF US,BUT THA FIGHT WUZ GOIN ON....LMK ON THA NEXT ONE THO.......


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 1 2010, 09:55 AM~18198609
> *ALL WENT WELL YESTARDAY.... THE FIRST HLC "UNITY CRUISE" WAS GOOD AND CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.....
> HLC WOULD LIKE TO THANK HTOWN MAJICOS,ROLLERZ ONLY,LATIN CARTEL AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE "UNITY CRUISE"!
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 1 2010, 10:55 AM~18198609
> *ALL WENT WELL YESTARDAY.... THE FIRST HLC "UNITY CRUISE" WAS GOOD AND CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.....
> HLC WOULD LIKE TO THANK HTOWN MAJICOS,ROLLERZ ONLY,LATIN CARTEL AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE "UNITY CRUISE"!
> 
> ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 1 2010, 11:55 AM~18198609
> *ALL WENT WELL YESTARDAY.... THE FIRST HLC "UNITY CRUISE" WAS GOOD AND CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE.....
> HLC WOULD LIKE TO THANK HTOWN MAJICOS,ROLLERZ ONLY,LATIN CARTEL AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE "UNITY CRUISE"!
> 
> ...


Congrats to HLC and the supporting clubs/solo riders on a well deserved cruise. Even though I wasnt able to make it to the very end at Hwy 6 @ Westheimer.....work :uh: ... I do plan on making the next attempt. 

On a smaller scale Aug 14 @ 7pm Individuals will being hitting up Westheimer for a creep. Any and all is welcome. Nothing big or planned out, just time we start riding a lil more. Im sure we will end up at the Taco Cabana since the cops don't really run us off till the cars start burnin out. Once again Congratz on a successful cruise night HLC!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 1 2010, 06:18 PM~18201441
> *Congrats to HLC and the supporting clubs on a well deserved cruise. Even though I wasnt able to make it to the very end at Hwy 6 @ Westheimer.....work  :uh: ... I do plan on making the next attempt.
> 
> On a smaller scale Aug 14 @ 7pm Individuals will being hitting up Westheimer for a creep. Any and all is welcome. Nothing big or planned out, just time we start riding a lil more. Im sure will end up at the Taco Cabana since the cops don't really run us off till the cars start burnin out. Once again Congratz on a successful cruise night HLC!!!
> ...


  we will be there Mick...thanks homie....we planning on a second one real soon... cruising needs to be brought back!!!


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 1 2010, 08:20 PM~18201450
> *  we will be there Mick...thanks homie....we planning on a second one real soon... cruising needs to be brought back!!!
> *


/agreed homie

Summer is here and lolo's need to hit the streets again. Let me know as soon as you get the next location and time down killa.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 1 2010, 07:40 PM~18201183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Got the elco rollin again.leak free...
Going to chicago this weekend,but when I come back ima finish the my set up.and I'm ready to ride...

Sucks not havin switches


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Krazy Toyz Car Show August 8, 2010 has been postponed. I will let everyone know the new date as soon as possible. I want to thank all the sponsors and everyone that comes out every year for their continued support.


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 1 2010, 06:18 PM~18201441
> *Congrats to HLC and the supporting clubs/solo riders on a well deserved cruise. Even though I wasnt able to make it to the very end at Hwy 6 @ Westheimer.....work  :uh: ... I do plan on making the next attempt.
> 
> On a smaller scale Aug 14 @ 7pm Individuals will being hitting up Westheimer for a creep. Any and all is welcome. Nothing big or planned out, just time we start riding a lil more. Im sure we will end up at the Taco Cabana since the cops don't really run us off till the cars start burnin out. Once again Congratz on a successful cruise night HLC!!!
> ...


   :cheesy:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 1 2010, 06:25 PM~18201483
> */agreed homie
> 
> Summer is here and lolo's need to hit the streets again. Let me know as soon as you get the next location and time down killa.
> *


 I strongly agree. Give me a reason to pull my car out of the garage to cruise with other lolos. I'll be there to show support. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 1 2010, 08:18 PM~18201441
> *Congrats to HLC and the supporting clubs/solo riders on a well deserved cruise. Even though I wasnt able to make it to the very end at Hwy 6 @ Westheimer.....work  :uh: ... I do plan on making the next attempt.
> 
> On a smaller scale Aug 14 @ 7pm Individuals will being hitting up Westheimer for a creep. Any and all is welcome. Nothing big or planned out, just time we start riding a lil more. Im sure we will end up at the Taco Cabana since the cops don't really run us off till the cars start burnin out. Once again Congratz on a successful cruise night HLC!!!
> ...


nice line up..nice black 59


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 1 2010, 09:50 PM~18203435
> *nice line up..nice black 60
> *



Fixed....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 2 2010, 12:18 AM~18203725
> *Fixed....
> *


 :uh: its a 59 homie..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 1 2010, 10:19 PM~18203734
> *:uh:  its a 59 homie..
> *


 :uh: <span style='color:blue'>*1960 Impala * :worship:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 2 2010, 12:51 AM~18204000
> *:uh: <span style='color:blue'>1960 Impala  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

3 prong look clean on this bitch


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

nice to see a Screwston thread.say i have a question for ya,watt makes ya roll on D'z rather than 4'z?


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2010, 12:45 AM~18203958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 63 impala


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

nothing against 4's but since my high school days i've always been hooked on knock offs wheels. 
Not really into wheels that poke out . knowing me i'll probably drill the car next to me or drill the curb all thetime if i had 4's.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 2 2010, 12:51 AM~18204000
> *:uh: <span style='color:blue'>1960 Impala  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :buttkick: dame that's what it is 59 & a 60 shit 2 good lookin impala's can't get any righter than that


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 2 2010, 01:34 AM~18204201
> *nice to see a Screwston thread.say i have a question for ya,watt makes ya roll on D'z rather than 4'z?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 2 2010, 01:34 AM~18204201
> *nice to see a Screwston thread.say i have a question for ya,watt makes ya roll on D'z rather than 4'z?
> *


cuz we lowriders.....and thats what lowriders roll....u dont have to worry about fools runnin up on ya with pistols shootin atcha family for a set of these u can leave it in tha parkin lot and not have to worry about it bein on bricks when u come back......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 2 2010, 06:10 AM~18204837
> *cuz we lowriders.....and thats what lowriders roll....u dont have to worry about fools runnin up on ya with pistols shootin atcha family for a set of these u can leave it in tha parkin lot and not have to worry about it bein on bricks when u come back......
> *


As sad as that is :yes: you you're right


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 1 2010, 11:34 PM~18204201
> *nice to see a Screwston thread.say i have a question for ya,watt makes ya roll on D'z rather than 4'z?
> *


what makes u roll 4s and not 13s?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 2 2010, 12:34 AM~18204201
> *nice to see a Screwston thread.say i have a question for ya,watt makes ya roll on D'z rather than 4'z?
> *


cus im not *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 1 2010, 11:34 PM~18204201
> *nice to see a Screwston thread.say i have a question for ya,watt makes ya roll on D'z rather than 4'z?
> *


cuz we lowride ova here


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> cus im not *****
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2010, 08:16 AM~18205058
> *cus im not *****
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*Does anybody have a Front Bumper for an 86 chevy pick up for sale or knows where to get one?*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 2 2010, 10:07 AM~18205506
> *Does anybody have a Front Bumper for an 86 chevy pick up for sale or knows where to get one?
> *


no

http://www.lmctruck.com/


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2010, 10:08 AM~18205517
> *no
> 
> http://www.lmctruck.com/
> *


GRACIAS COMPA


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn truck inforcement was trying to find any reason to write me up. But he did not find shit....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 2 2010, 10:59 AM~18205807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dame thats fuck when some 1 gets stop by da lawz


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 2 2010, 08:59 AM~18205807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 and on Makaya


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2010, 09:16 AM~18205058
> *cus im not *****
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 2 2010, 10:21 AM~18205973
> *and on Makaya
> *


Naw actually Griggs....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 2 2010, 10:59 AM~18205807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope they throw the book at you :angry:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

que onda low inc


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2010, 10:48 AM~18206201
> *i hope they throw the book at you  :angry:
> *


Fucker!!! :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 2 2010, 12:21 PM~18206472
> *Fucker!!!  :angry:
> *


i hope your new bf in the slammer is named bubba, and he anally rapes you everyday.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2010, 01:00 PM~18206756
> *i hope your new bf in the slammer is named bubba, and you anally rapes you everyday.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*$7,000.00 VENDE$*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 2 2010, 08:59 AM~18205807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dot are bunch of bitches


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2010, 01:22 PM~18206888
> *
> *


typo haha


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2010, 01:23 PM~18206891
> *$7,000.00  VENDE$
> 
> 
> ...


does it come with a case of Ensure? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2010, 01:31 PM~18206955
> *does it come with a case of Ensure?  :cheesy:
> *


No, but it comes with your granmammies ruffled panties.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2010, 01:33 PM~18206966
> *No, but it comes with your granmammies ruffled panties.
> *


how dare you! :angry: imma slash all the tires on your rascal!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2010, 01:37 PM~18206982
> *how dare you!  :angry:  imma slash all the tires on your rascal!
> *


she loves the hoagies :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2010, 12:00 PM~18206756
> *i hope your new bf in the slammer is named bubba, and he anally rapes you everyday.
> *


 :uh: I hope your not talking from experience , good buddy..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

x85


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

how do i change my name underneath my avatar pic. I should just leave it as newbie. :dunno:
or is it because i only had account for a month!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 2 2010, 03:41 PM~18207960
> *how do i change my name underneath my avatar pic. I should just leave as newbie. :dunno:
> *


go to your "my controls" then to the left you'll see "profile info"

it might not let you since you have to have at least 200 posts posted. start post whoring in as many topics as you can.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea i checked there no space there for me to add name, I guess i need to post more often. Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

> > cus im not *****
> >
> >
> > :roflmao:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 2 2010, 03:12 PM~18207708
> *:uh: I hope your not talking from experience , good buddy..
> *


:happysad:

"dont do it young, you gonna catch another case" LMAO!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2010, 01:40 PM~18207007
> *she loves the hoagies  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


  :roflmao:


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 2 2010, 12:40 PM~18207007
> *she loves the hoagies  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 2 2010, 05:29 PM~18209042
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 2 2010, 10:07 AM~18205506
> *Does anybody have a Front Bumper for an 86 chevy pick up for sale or knows where to get one?
> *


Lastminutecustoms


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 2 2010, 03:58 PM~18208173
> *u aint gatta be black,shit da ***** Chingo Bling holds slab too.
> *


What the fuck are 4z??24s?? People can barely pay for 13 inch tires and you want the to buy 24s :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

prolly means elbows 84's


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 2 2010, 04:14 PM~18208869
> *:happysad:
> 
> "dont do it young, you gonna catch another case" LMAO!
> *


 :guns: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 2 2010, 06:16 PM~18209454
> *prolly means elbows 84's
> *


Never heard of them.. What they do??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 06:27 PM~18209568
> *Never heard of them.. What they do??
> *



they make room in a crowded elevator








:rimshot:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 04:06 PM~18209368
> *What the fuck are 4z??24s?? People can barely pay for 13 inch tires and you want the to buy 24s :uh:
> *


i think he ment fo zs... :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 2 2010, 06:29 PM~18209588
> *they make room in a crowded elevator
> :rimshot:
> *


 pics of 4z


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Aug 2 2010, 06:30 PM~18209598
> *i think he ment fo zs... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Same thing i was thinking


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 2 2010, 06:29 PM~18209588
> *they make room in a crowded elevator
> :rimshot:
> *


 :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 04:06 PM~18209368
> *What the fuck are 4z??24s?? People can barely pay for 13 inch tires and you want the to buy 24s :uh:
> *


r u sneak dissin me


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 2 2010, 06:30 PM~18209602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wut the ***** asked wut 'elbows' where


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2010, 06:33 PM~18209634
> *r  u sneak dissin me
> *


oh that was you? : rofl:
Why you stop texting me??? Was making my day at work go by faster


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 2 2010, 06:34 PM~18209639
> *wut the ***** asked wut 'elbows' where
> *


but that word as a FEW definitions :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 06:06 PM~18209368
> *What the fuck are 4z??24s?? People can barely pay for 13 inch tires and you want the to buy 24s :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 04:36 PM~18209669
> *oh that was you? : rofl:
> Why you stop texting me??? Was making my day at work go by faster
> *


i have to txt all my bitches equal amount of times per day , or else they want to fight each other.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 2 2010, 06:38 PM~18209693
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 1 2010, 06:36 PM~18201162
> *:thumbsup:
> *


my nikka


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2010, 06:40 PM~18209714
> *i have to txt all my bitches equal amount of times per day , or else they want to fight each other.
> *


is that another golden rule??


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 06:40 PM~18209715
> *:wave:
> *


sup mijo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 04:42 PM~18209726
> *is that another golden rule??
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2010, 05:49 PM~18209783
> *
> *


say lone...leave the little ***** alone, just make him write sentences :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Aug 2 2010, 06:47 PM~18209770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im taking notes


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 2 2010, 06:50 PM~18209795
> *say lone...leave the little ***** alone, just make him write sentences :biggrin:
> *


Hater


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 06:50 PM~18209796
> *Waiting for class to start. You supposed to wave back
> im taking notes
> *


:ugh: :no:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's a pic of the 4's elbows .In case some people never heard or seen them. Simply not my style.













TWW 15" Gorilla pokes 84 (Swangas) TWW 17" Gorilla pokes 84 (Swangas) 
1 Set of 4, 15x7, Chrome Plated Elbows
:dunno: 

People :guns: for these wheels dunno why.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 2 2010, 07:03 PM~18209899
> *Here's a pic of the  4's elbows .In case some people never heard or seen them. Simply not my style.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh those thing. R0m4n ch4r107 wh33l5? Should of just said that :rofl:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 05:10 PM~18209942
> *Oh those thing. R0m4n ch4r107 wh33l5? Should of just said that :rofl:
> *


those will look good on that five of urs


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 2 2010, 07:13 PM~18209964
> *those will look good on that five of urs
> *


When did we get married??


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

=Esoteric lambo on roman chariot. Boy is holding, word is he has a custom pop trunk like no other. Says " 7h15 15 p4r74 n1664!!!"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 2 2010, 07:15 PM~18209986
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Saved


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 2 2010, 04:03 PM~18209899
> *Here's a pic of the  4's elbows .In case some people never heard or seen them. Simply not my style.
> 
> 
> ...


Gorillas are ugly,u choose da ugliest to show.thats like if sumone asked da same type of question i did in da start but askin why dont ya roll D'z instead n people be like wtf is dat n i show a donk on 20 inch 100 spokes


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

mann they all look the same to me. :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 2 2010, 02:58 PM~18208173
> *u aint gatta be black,shit da ***** Chingo Bling holds slab too.
> *


chingo bling wishes upon a star every night he was a mayate


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 07:10 PM~18209942
> *Oh those thing. R0m4n ch4r107 wh33l5? Should of just said that :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 2 2010, 09:53 AM~18206231
> *que onda low inc
> *


my bad homie forgot to log off last night que onda heard what happen to ur car man you almost made it home too huh? time to put in the new motor


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

to me a set of 4s is the real deal og from back in the day 84s. not this new shit that everyone rolls. thats like comparing 1994 NOS daytons to 2010 daytons, ill take the 94s all day.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 2 2010, 05:15 PM~18209986
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2010, 07:15 PM~18210533
> *to me a set of 4s is the real deal og from back in the day 84s.  not this new shit that everyone rolls. thats like comparing 1994 NOS  daytons to 2010 daytons, ill take the 94s all day.
> *


x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2010, 06:15 PM~18210533
> *to me a set of 4s is the real deal og from back in the day 84s.  not this new shit that everyone rolls. thats like comparing 1994 NOS  daytons to 2010 daytons, ill take the 94s all day.
> *


Bitch you'll take a bolt on chinas from 94 u stuck in da 90s lowridin ass ***** u :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Aug 2 2010, 07:13 PM~18209964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!




oh, you mean the rims. nvm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2010, 08:28 PM~18210660
> *Bitch you'll take a bolt on chinas from 94 u stuck in da 90s lowridin ass ***** u :uh:
> *


don't even mention his civic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2010, 06:28 PM~18210660
> *Bitch you'll take a bolt on chinas from 94 u stuck in da 90s lowridin ass ***** u :uh:
> *


chinas didnt exist in 94 fuckface


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 2 2010, 08:02 PM~18210417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sshhh bruce going to get mad :x:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18210533
> *to me a set of 4s is the real deal og from back in the day 84s.  not this new shit that everyone rolls. thats like comparing 1994 NOS  daytons to 2010 daytons, ill take the 94s all day.
> *


:tears:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Aug 2 2010, 06:06 PM~18210455
> *my bad homie forgot to log off last night que onda heard what happen to ur car man you almost made it home too huh? time to put in the new motor
> *


Yeah ima have 2 start takin da motor apart is been sittin 4 a while is problably lock up


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 2 2010, 05:02 PM~18210417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dat impala would look betta on 17z too.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2010, 08:02 PM~18210415
> *chingo bling wishes upon a star every night he was a mayate
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2010, 06:02 PM~18210415
> *chingo bling wishes upon a star every night he was a mayate
> *


U said it..DA ***** chingo bling...all he wants is to put him in the wal  mart....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 2 2010, 07:43 PM~18211506
> *dat impala would look betta on 17z too.
> *


:uh: :ugh: smh.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2010, 08:01 PM~18211695
> *:uh: :ugh: smh.
> *


SHAKING MY HEAD.......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 2 2010, 08:02 PM~18210415
> *chingo bling wishes upon a star every night he was a mayate
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

slabrider93 check ur pm


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 2 2010, 09:13 PM~18212444
> *slabrider93 check ur pm
> *


hey bro ride was loooking good in the cruise.... clean fleetwood


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

got some 22 inch chrome rims and tires off my magnum for sale, pm me offers.. need them gone


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 2 2010, 09:19 PM~18212519
> *got some 22 inch chrome rims and tires off my magnum for sale, pm me offers.. need them gone
> *


pics


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 2 2010, 09:19 PM~18212519
> *got some 22 inch chrome rims and tires off my magnum for sale, pm me offers.. need them gone
> *


Nobody wana buy them dam rims :uh:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, just trying to take it out in the streets before i paint it again and finish chroming undercarriage.looking to cruise again soon. Probably with cruise with individuals when they :cheesy: cruise soon.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 2 2010, 09:21 PM~18212546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody wants u to work on their cars either :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 2 2010, 11:21 PM~18212546
> *pics
> *


are you all planning another cruise! Glad to see houston lolo's getting together once again in the streets rather than just shows.  (wrong quote)


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2010, 11:22 PM~18212554
> *Nobody wana buy them dam rims :uh:
> *


you got that rite hell na


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 2 2010, 09:43 PM~18211506
> *dat impala would look betta on 17z too.
> *


 :nono: 13" all da way homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 2 2010, 09:47 PM~18212871
> *you got that rite hell na
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 2 2010, 09:24 PM~18212582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 2 2010, 09:56 PM~18212976
> * hope yo ac go out again :angry:
> :|
> :roflmao:
> *


if it does it will be somebody elses problem, getting new whip in a week


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 2 2010, 06:15 PM~18210533
> *to me a set of 4s is the real deal og from back in the day 84s.  not this new shit that everyone rolls. thats like comparing 1994 NOS  daytons to 2010 daytons, ill take the 94s all day.
> *


beer talking...double a *****


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 2 2010, 05:14 PM~18209977
> *When did we get married??
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 2 2010, 10:27 PM~18213294
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:run:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 2 2010, 10:26 PM~18213286
> *beer talking...double a *****
> *


stfu


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

a contest that is going on in chicago. for photographers to get into a book that gets published. if you guys like my pics you can vote on them heres the link I have a few posted. thanks

http://mail.capturecontest.com/s/FGNahFZGRoOOS1CFmknD_w/h5


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

"GOOG MORNING HOUSTON"
IT'S GOING TO BE HOT AS FUCK, SO ENJOY YOUR DAY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn it's cold in this office :420:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2010, 08:14 AM~18214948
> *damn it's cold in this office  :420:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Hope to see some clubs out there. THANKS for ur support.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 3 2010, 09:18 AM~18214976
> *:uh:
> *


i'm sure it's cold in your rig, rubber ducky.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

The church that my sister goes to . Is having a car at Elms Chruch off of south richey on aug . 14 I can email you the flyer


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 2 2010, 09:47 PM~18212871
> *you got that rite hell na
> *


. U didn't say that when u bought the 22's for ur truck :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2010, 10:09 AM~18215300
> *.    U didn't say that when u bought the 22's for ur truck  :uh:
> *


I FUCK UP ON THAT SHIT NEVER AGAIN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2010, 08:09 AM~18215300
> *.    U didn't say that when u bought the 22's for ur truck  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, *HMART1970*

:wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2010, 09:14 AM~18214948
> *damn it's cold in this office  :420:
> *


Mine too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2010, 10:09 AM~18215300
> *.    U didn't say that when u bought the 22's for ur truck  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 11:27 AM~18215775
> *Mine too
> *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:*H-Town/ Pasadena.... :wave: *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 3 2010, 09:02 AM~18215628
> *I FUCK UP ON THAT SHIT NEVER AGAIN
> *


Why not... nothing wrong with big rims on the daily...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 3 2010, 10:06 AM~18216122
> *Why not... nothing wrong with big rims on the daily...
> *


did u get the pics goffy?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2010, 12:10 PM~18216157
> *did u get the pics goffy??  :biggrin:
> *


Classic! Yet not racist!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2010, 10:10 AM~18216157
> *did u get the pics goffy??  :biggrin:
> *


GOFFY......


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2010, 12:10 PM~18216157
> *did u get the pics goffy??  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Aug 2 2010, 08:02 PM~18210417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that looks like shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 3 2010, 01:05 PM~18216576
> *wow, that looks like shit
> *


x2


----------



## queenjess7 (Jun 20, 2010)

what to do tdy im sooo bored :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Aug 3 2010, 02:08 PM~18217015
> *what to do tdy im sooo bored :biggrin:
> *


buy a dictionary?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Aug 3 2010, 02:08 PM~18217015
> *what to do tdy im sooo bored :biggrin:
> *


I can think of a few things......... :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18217226
> *I can think of a few things.........  :biggrin:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 3 2010, 12:34 PM~18217235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sav a hoe enterprizes...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18217226
> *I can think of a few things.........  :biggrin:  :naughty:
> *


 hno: lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Aug 3 2010, 02:08 PM~18217015
> *what to do tdy im sooo bored :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 3 2010, 09:24 AM~18215010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: ill roll threw homie beside some one gave me a flyer already to that show saw me rollin in my fleetwood so hell yea


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*>>>>>SO WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?<<<<< *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2010, 02:43 PM~18217299
> *sav a hoe enterprizes...
> *


 patent pending.......


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2010, 11:10 AM~18215680
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sic713, HMART1970
> 
> ...


*WHUT UP DARKNESS*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 3 2010, 10:26 AM~18216305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 3 2010, 04:33 PM~18218282
> *>>>>>SO WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?<<<<<
> *


I was just wondering also just name the place, time and date before the summer ends.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 3 2010, 03:33 PM~18218282
> *>>>>>SO WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?<<<<<
> *


X2


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 2 2010, 11:22 PM~18212557
> *Thanks, just trying to take it out in the streets before i paint it again and finish chroming undercarriage.looking to cruise again soon. Probably with cruise with individuals when they  :cheesy: cruise soon.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 3 2010, 06:14 PM~18219634
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Aug 3 2010, 03:29 PM~18218796
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im taking the 60 out on aug 14th to westheimer and my girl gona follow in my lac


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2010, 07:36 PM~18219848
> *im taking the 60 out on aug 14th to westheimer and my girl gona follow in my lac
> *



must be nice


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 07:44 PM~18219921
> *must be nice
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 05:44 PM~18219921
> *must be nice
> *


i finally cleaned the ac unit :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2010, 07:36 PM~18219848
> *im taking the 60 out on aug 14th to westheimer and my girl gona follow in my lac
> *


Its goin down up on westheimer Saturday aug 14?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 3 2010, 08:46 PM~18220501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pistol packin pete


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 3 2010, 11:04 AM~18216100
> *:wave:Pasadena/H-Town.... :wave:
> *



Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2010, 09:39 PM~18221090
> *Fixed :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: whats up homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 05:44 PM~18219921
> *must be nice
> *


Get you back rollin soon..


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2010, 07:39 PM~18221090
> *Fixed :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 3 2010, 07:57 PM~18221311
> *What's up Pasadena...  *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18221311
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Man your car lookin real nice bro. Southside gettin down.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 3 2010, 09:54 PM~18221275
> *Get you back rollin soon..
> *



word, thaz wus up  



p.s., i lost those popeyes coupons you asked about


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 10:04 PM~18221373
> *word, thaz wus up
> p.s., i lost those popeyes coupons you asked about
> *


maybe racist???


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2010, 10:10 PM~18221427
> *maybe racist???
> *



go punch babies......



























some black ones





















:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: The Truth, Rivis~N~Lacs, sic713, HOLMES, latinkustoms4ever, NIX CUSTOMS


mayne


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: duceoutdaroof, mac2lac, *sic713*

Sup Mike !


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 3 2010, 08:40 PM~18221757
> *
> 
> 
> ...



calmate wey :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 10:16 PM~18221486
> *go punch babies......
> some black ones
> :biggrin:
> *


Done and done :cheesy:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 3 2010, 10:53 PM~18221954
> *calmate wey  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SUP FOO


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18222013
> *SUP FOO
> *



chillin homie bout too lay it down, hows life in the other side of the bridge


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18221328
> *
> *


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

SOUTHSIDE PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 3 2010, 10:04 PM~18221373
> *word, thaz wus up
> p.s., i lost those popeyes coupons you asked about
> *


now dats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 3 2010, 11:38 PM~18222560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good work robert and ezy south side doin big thangs


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 3 2010, 10:53 PM~18222775
> *good work robert and ezy south side doin big thangs
> *


yes it looks a lot better then others that i have seen   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Aug 3 2010, 08:04 PM~18221373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what upppppp


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2010, 08:03 PM~18221363
> *Man your car lookin real nice bro. Southside gettin down.
> *


*Thanks bruh..  *


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 3 2010, 10:38 PM~18222560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 3 2010, 10:38 PM~18222560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING THE PIC JOHN I KNOW WE DONT POST A LOT OF PICS BUT MOST PEOPLE KNOW WE PULL OUT SHOW QUAILTY SET UPS LIKE THIS ONE FOR EXAMPLE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 3 2010, 09:38 PM~18222560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 4 2010, 12:01 AM~18223434
> *looking good
> *


THANKS HOWS EVERYTHING UP THERE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 4 2010, 12:04 AM~18222891
> *yes it looks a lot better then others that i have seen      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you got that right homie :yes:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Aug 4 2010, 12:41 AM~18223279
> *THANKS FOR POSTING THE PIC JOHN I KNOW WE DONT POST A LOT OF PICS BUT MOST PEOPLE KNOW WE PULL OUT SHOW QUAILTY SET UPS LIKE THIS ONE FOR EXAMPLE
> *


 :h5: thats right


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Aug 3 2010, 11:41 PM~18223279
> *THANKS FOR POSTING THE PIC JOHN I KNOW WE DONT POST A LOT OF PICS BUT MOST PEOPLE KNOW WE PULL OUT SHOW QUAILTY SET UPS LIKE THIS ONE FOR EXAMPLE
> *


no prob rob on to the next set up  whats next for SOUTHSIDE AND EZ DOSE IT KUSTOMS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2010, 07:36 PM~18219848
> *im taking the 60 out on aug 14th to westheimer and my girl gona follow in my lac
> *


Your Stuff is Almost Done.....




* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 4 2010, 09:03 AM~18225261
> *Your Stuff is Almost Done.....
> ............ S H O W & G O...........
> Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing
> ...


are those my A-arms?
:cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2010, 10:41 AM~18225583
> *are those my A-arms?
> :cheesy:
> *


That looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 4 2010, 08:03 AM~18225261
> *Your Stuff is Almost Done.....
> ............ S H O W & G O...........
> Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 3 2010, 09:38 PM~18222560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 4 2010, 10:41 AM~18225583
> *are those my A-arms?
> :cheesy:
> *


maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan wat u gon do wit dat shiny shit under da mc????????????????? :0 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 3 2010, 10:54 PM~18221961
> *Done and done :cheesy:
> *


Mest up, lol!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 4 2010, 12:55 PM~18226734
> *maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan wat u gon do wit dat shiny shit under da mc?????????????????  :0  :0
> *


Thankx for adding to my post count


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 4 2010, 02:55 PM~18227726
> *Thankx for adding to my post count
> *


 :biggrin: ur welcome


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:loco:
***** talkin to himself


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 4 2010, 01:19 PM~18227944
> *:loco:
> ***** talkin to himself
> *


+1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 4 2010, 03:47 PM~18228177
> *+1
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 3 2010, 09:38 PM~18222560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 4 2010, 01:19 PM~18227944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy black folks itell ya....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Dave, this is all you homie, but imagine, instead of balloons coming out.......think American fukin eagles flying out........  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0cIMOmuvo8


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

where is the next cruise going to be?


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Aug 3 2010, 11:02 PM~18223441
> *THANKS HOWS EVERYTHING UP THERE
> *


everything good so far how about yall :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 4 2010, 11:08 PM~18232606
> *everything good so far how about yall :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still got the 10 inch cylinders, 40 bux


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

anybody out there got the hook up on good group 31 batts.need 6


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Aug 5 2010, 10:08 AM~18234946
> *anybody out there got the hook up on good group 31 batts.need 6
> *


1000cca's New $75 here in dallas


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 5 2010, 08:09 AM~18234961
> *1000cca's New $75 here in dallas
> *


A little to far for looking more for local..but thanks any  way


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2010, 06:45 AM~18234529
> *still got the 10 inch cylinders, 40 bux
> *


i got some 12s for 40 bux :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 5 2010, 08:09 AM~18234961
> *1000cca's New $75 here in dallas
> *


Those r nice


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80cutty_@Aug 5 2010, 08:08 AM~18234946
> *anybody out there got the hook up on good group 31 batts.need 6
> *


I got em 65 a piece 830 cca acid sw houston


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

Chillen


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Aug 5 2010, 02:35 PM~18236867
> *Chillen
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 5 2010, 08:09 AM~18234961
> *1000cca's New $75 here in dallas
> *


what brand...looking to buy 10 NEW batts..

more cca's the better..


----------



## ChingoBling (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Aug 2 2010, 02:58 PM~18208173
> *u aint gatta be black,shit da ***** Chingo Bling holds slab too.
> *


BITCH LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS :uh:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 5 2010, 10:09 AM~18234961
> *1000cca's New $75 here in dallas
> *


CHEAPER IN SAN ANTONIO.....65 OR 59 AT 5 OR MORE.....1100 CCA....CONTINNENTIALS.....USA MOTORSPORTS.....JUST PASSING THE INFO...


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 5 2010, 10:54 AM~18235225
> *
> *


WUT UP FOOL...WE KOOL?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 5 2010, 03:15 PM~18237707
> *WUT UP FOOL...WE KOOL?
> *


homie you know me kool...
we family... :h5:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ERR BODY DOUGIE...ERR BODY DOUGIE......


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 5 2010, 12:53 PM~18237008
> *what brand...looking to buy 10 NEW batts..
> 
> more cca's the better..
> *


Yup I can get da 2500 cca to


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 5 2010, 05:08 PM~18238133
> *ERR BODY DOUGIE...ERR BODY DOUGIE......
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 5 2010, 09:46 AM~18235603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey pasa el alambre :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Is Westheimer poppin this sat?? :happysad:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 5 2010, 05:58 PM~18239050
> *:biggrin:
> THIS IS HAPPENS  WHEN DONT USE AT1 PISTON PUMPS ,  THE PRESURE IS TO HIGH  TO USE ANYTHING ELSE    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 5 2010, 02:14 PM~18237696
> *CHEAPER IN SAN ANTONIO.....65 OR 59 AT 5 OR MORE.....1100 CCA....CONTINNENTIALS.....USA MOTORSPORTS.....JUST PASSING THE INFO...
> *


dam used to be 30 dollars....still good price


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009+Aug 5 2010, 07:00 PM~18239056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres always battery express!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 5 2010, 04:48 PM~18238965
> *need some 16s
> 
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: me too


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:uh: no thats what happens when u put more than the recomended psi without grade 8 rods and deeeeezzz nuts......


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

You figure it out 713Leancon. :cheesy:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 5 2010, 07:24 PM~18240360
> *You figure it out 713Leancon. :cheesy:
> *


im about to mess with it right now.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 5 2010, 05:00 PM~18239056
> *
> *


MAN THAT LOOKS LIKE MY SHIT EXCEPT 4 THE RIMS. :0


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 5 2010, 08:59 PM~18240681
> *MAN THAT LOOKS LIKE MY SHIT EXCEPT 4 THE RIMS. :0
> *


What's up you'll leaving with us?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

pinche concierto de panteon rococo estuvo chido chido de amadre :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

Sup homies so were are the hang out spots in "H" Town?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 5 2010, 05:39 PM~18239381
> *theres always battery express!!
> *


yea


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

NO TALENT ASS JOCKIN FUCK WANNA BE 
SEEN BETTA HARDLINES ON A JUNK LAWN MOWER :biggrin: 
LOOKS LIKE HANDLE BARS YOU NEED ShORTY TO TEACH YOU BASICS












































A-Total loser MOJO SKILLS ON YOUR LOWRIDER ONE CRAP SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

:biggrin: LOSER 
THIS IS HAPPENS WHEN DONT USE ATotal Puto PISTON PUMPS that he don't even make he buys were shorty buys , THE PRESURE IS TO HIGH TO USE ANYTHING ELSE   :biggrin: 



































ATotal MOJO AT YOU SERVICE


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 6 2010, 04:18 AM~18243038
> *DO YOU NEED HARD LINE  I HAVE  500 FT IN STOCK  READYS FOR YOU  TRUNK :biggrin:    :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 6 2010, 04:12 AM~18243031
> *2 NEXT CARS IN LINE     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streight up_@Aug 6 2010, 03:20 AM~18242870
> *:biggrin: LOSER
> THIS IS HAPPENS  WHEN DONT USE ATotal Puto PISTON PUMPS that he don't even make he buys were shorty buys ,  THE PRESURE IS TO HIGH  TO USE ANYTHING ELSE    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ever seen the rods on shortys pumps in tha mazda..... they r black......why is it that everyone says they buy from where shorty buys.....those are stock rods that come in tha piston kit.....but you (THE PERSON THAT CLAIMS THEY ARE THE BEST) REMOVED THE PRESSURE RELEASE VALVE .......... and u got to see why it was on there in tha first place........ so here what really happened .......u filled the tank with 150 to 250 or more psi u dumped the car wich made it more... a few hits and kaboom ......... could be worse u could be replaceing a quarter panel


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

_ 2 Members: B.Y.T#1CUTTY, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR  _

_WHATZ UP?....U EATEN UR L.I.L BREAKFAST TOO_ :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY[/i]@Aug 6 2010 said:


> _WHATZ UP?....U EATEN UR L.I.L BREAKFAST TOO_ :biggrin:
> [/b]


yep......before i was off to work.....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Aug 6 2010, 02:07 AM~18242655
> *Sup homies so were are the hang out spots in "H" Town?
> *


Come down to the H, and you'll find out ...


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 6 2010, 05:24 AM~18243046
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Damn..lot of hatin in here.... things never change..... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anything going on this weekend? who wants to race convertible impalas :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2010, 10:14 AM~18244022
> *anything going on this weekend? who wants to race convertible impalas  :biggrin:
> *


That's a good idea when that sopost 2 happend :biggrin: lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 6 2010, 08:27 AM~18244096
> *That's a good idea when that sopost 2 happend  :biggrin: lol
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2010, 09:41 AM~18243793
> *Damn..lot of hatin in here.... things never change..... :uh:
> *


Htown, the "h" stands for hate


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 6 2010, 09:41 AM~18243793
> *Damn..lot of hatin in here.... things never change..... :uh:
> *


nothing new


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2010, 11:12 AM~18244420
> *nothing new
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 6 2010, 11:13 AM~18244426
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streight up_@Aug 6 2010, 01:20 AM~18242870
> *:biggrin: LOSER
> THIS IS HAPPENS  WHEN DONT USE AT1    Total Puto PISTON PUMPS that he don't even make he buys were shorty buys ,  THE PRESURE IS TO HIGH  TO USE ANYTHING ELSE    :biggrin:
> 
> ...











one PRO HOPPER PISTON PUMP 50 INCHES ALL DAY LONG NO PROBLEM. NO EXCUSES :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2010, 03:30 AM~18243057
> *ever seen the rods on shortys pumps in tha mazda..... they r black......why is it that everyone says they buy from where shorty buys.....those are stock rods that come in tha piston kit.....but you (THE PERSON THAT CLAIMS THEY ARE THE BEST) REMOVED THE PRESSURE RELEASE VALVE .......... and u got to see why it was on there in tha first place........ so here what really happened .......u filled the tank with 150 to 250 or more psi u dumped  the car wich made it more... a few hits and kaboom ......... could be worse u could be replaceing a quarter panel
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 6 2010, 11:19 AM~18244483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2010, 05:30 AM~18243057
> *ever seen the rods on shortys pumps in tha mazda..... they r black......why is it that everyone says they buy from where shorty buys.....those are stock rods that come in tha piston kit.....but you (THE PERSON THAT CLAIMS THEY ARE THE BEST) REMOVED THE PRESSURE RELEASE VALVE .......... and u got to see why it was on there in tha first place........ so here what really happened .......u filled the tank with 150 to 250 or more psi u dumped  the car wich made it more... a few hits and kaboom ......... could be worse u could be replaceing a quarter panel
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2010, 12:18 PM~18244988
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


thats what I was like :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 6 2010, 12:03 PM~18245323
> *ITS FUNNY , PEOPLE DONT HAVE HOPPER OR PISTON PUMP BUT THERE EXPERT NOW  :dunno:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :sprint:
> 
> THIS SHIT ITS  FUNNY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

and thats the same thing i was thinkin about u....and i do have a piston two of them and two cars and one truck.....and i dont freeload.... fuck people over and im not racist....it funny the expert blew the tank off a stock piston


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 6 2010, 02:56 PM~18246146
> *and thats the same thing i was thinkin about u....and i do have a piston two of them and two cars and one truck.....and i dont freeload.... fuck people over and im not racist....it funny the expert blew the tank off a stock piston
> *


 :angry: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

any poker players in the house, lets get a game going? location?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 6 2010, 03:02 PM~18246190
> *any poker players in the house, lets get a game going? location?
> *


come to my crib.............bring a lot of cash, and ignore me wearing the ski mask holding an assult rifle


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 6 2010, 03:08 PM~18246228
> *come to my crib.............bring a lot of cash, and ignore me wearing the ski mask holding an assult rifle
> *


ORALE DANNY JR.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 6 2010, 03:16 PM~18246292
> *ORALE DANNY JR.
> *


 :0  :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Show Palace tonight. I got the whole left side of the stage by the bar. Celebrating my B-day early. Everyone invited


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2010, 04:33 PM~18246888
> *Show Palace tonight. I got the whole left side of the stage by the bar. Celebrating my B-day early. Everyone invited
> *


Happy Birthday bro, I'll be out of town or I'd swing by.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2010, 02:33 PM~18246888
> *Show Palace tonight. I got the whole left side of the stage by the bar. Celebrating my B-day early. Everyone invited
> *


HAPPY B DAY MY *****


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2010, 04:33 PM~18246888
> *Show Palace tonight. I got the whole left side of the stage by the bar. Celebrating my B-day early. Everyone invited
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2010, 04:33 PM~18246888
> *Show Palace tonight. I got the whole left side of the stage by the bar. Celebrating my B-day early. Everyone invited
> *


_ HAPPY B-DAY FOO _


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by streight up_@Aug 6 2010, 01:20 AM~18242870
> *:biggrin: LOSER
> THIS IS HAPPENS  WHEN DONT USE ATotal Puto PISTON PUMPS that he don't even make he buys were shorty buys ,  THE PRESURE IS TO HIGH  TO USE ANYTHING ELSE    :biggrin:
> 
> ...


bartender ......can we get a round of( be nice).......


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Need a drivers side front spear for a fleetwood anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Man I'm up here in chicago layin caca.. ain't had time to check out l.I.l..but mayne.slim choppin blocks..thanks for the laughs..needed that shit after a long day...see y'all boys Monday...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone going to Dallas for the big Car Show where LRM going to be this Sunday. :dunno: :sprint:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Only people I know that are goin is latin kustoms


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

ITS HOT IN HERE!!! hno: hno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2010, 02:33 PM~18246888
> *Show Palace tonight. I got the whole left side of the stage by the bar. Celebrating my B-day early. Everyone invited
> *


*How early is early? R we talking a few months early?... Happy birthday bruh.. Wish I could have made it  *


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

How much would you all pay for a 1985 fleetwood coupe that needs some mechanic work and a paint job?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 6 2010, 05:16 PM~18247961
> *bartender ......can we get a round of( be nice).......
> *


stfu


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Aug 7 2010, 06:32 AM~18250767
> *How much would you all pay for a 1985 fleetwood coupe that needs some mechanic work and a paint job?
> *



$500. a 4100 that needs mechanics work means you're gonna dump about a grand into it cus you gotta take it to a cadi mechanic that knows 4100's after you spend about $700 tryin to hunt down the problem yourself :angry:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

FIGURE YOU ALL WOULD GET A KICK OUT OF THIS !!!
DOG SLEEP RUNNING! :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 7 2010, 08:46 AM~18251019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Aug 7 2010, 03:32 AM~18250767
> *How much would you all pay for a 1985 fleetwood coupe that needs some mechanic work and a paint job?
> *


$200 WHEN CAN I PICK IT UP!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 6 2010, 08:45 PM~18249024
> *Anyone going to Dallas for the big Car Show where LRM going to be this Sunday. :dunno:  :sprint:
> *


  htown majicos will be there


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

come out and support . houston styles will attend


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Aug 6 2010, 08:37 PM~18248978
> *ttt
> *


glad yall changed the show to a cooler day


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Aug 7 2010, 06:32 AM~18250767
> *How much would you all pay for a 1985 fleetwood coupe that needs some mechanic work and a paint job?
> *


well it sounds like it all depents is a fleet or a coupe cause thats 2 different cars and how much mechanic work it needs


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 6 2010, 11:55 PM~18249914
> *How early is early?  R we talking a few months early?... Happy birthday bruh.. Wish I could have made it
> *



Thanks homie. My b-day is today. Man i'm gettin old.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 7 2010, 07:46 AM~18251019
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Aw man that was great. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2010, 03:04 PM~18252788
> *Thanks homie. My b-day is today. Man i'm gettin old.
> *


Happy B-day Nick ! How old are you now ?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FROM: EXPENSIVE TASTE C.C.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Aug 7 2010, 03:22 PM~18252871
> *Happy B-day Nick ! How old are you now ?
> *


29 ugghhh


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 7 2010, 03:54 PM~18253003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2010, 04:28 PM~18253165
> *29 ugghhh
> *


Damn you old...lol fool you just half way up the hill . :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"WHO" bought the white 63 from indiana?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 7 2010, 08:46 AM~18251019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

im just day dreamin ...........


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind+Aug 7 2010, 08:46 AM~18251019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WET DREAM..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 09:35 PM~18254271
> *im just day dreamin ...........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ba ba ba baaaaaaaallllllliiiiinnnnnnn 






















































Getting shipped to shorties hydralics


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 10:29 PM~18254524
> *ba ba ba baaaaaaaallllllliiiiinnnnnnn
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## streight up (Jun 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 07:35 PM~18254271
> *im just day dreamin ...........
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHATS UP


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2010, 03:28 PM~18253165
> *29 ugghhh
> *




TRUST ME NICK 29 IS NOT OLD... :biggrin: 
I'LL BE 41 IN AUG'S TOO.. NOT THAT'S OVER THA HILL..LOL


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2010, 04:28 PM~18253165
> *29 ugghhh
> *


29 is'nt old.... Hell i wish i was 29 again..... :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

_ T T T.......DALLAS,HERE WE COME!! _


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 7 2010, 11:50 PM~18254981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 10:29 PM~18254524
> *ba ba ba baaaaaaaallllllliiiiinnnnnnn
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some clean wheels. :0 
So shorty's can order some wheels with engraving like that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 8 2010, 07:25 AM~18256127
> *So shorty's can order some wheels with engraving like that!!
> *


the pics came from wire wheel king topic...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Aug 8 2010, 12:44 AM~18255669
> *29 is'nt old.... Hell i wish i was 29 again..... :biggrin:
> *


X2 HAHA :biggrin:, im 32, and still run around mason park 3 times everyday except wknds :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

i'm 33 yrs old and my kids and i pass up mason park every sunday to hit up that 
sno-cone/milkshake place. They have some killa milkshakes. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 8 2010, 09:13 AM~18256557
> *i'm 33 yrs old and my kids and i pass up mason park every sunday to hit up that
> sno-cone/milkshake place. They have some killa milkshakes. :biggrin:
> *


o yes they do :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Old mother fuckers, im 19


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 8 2010, 11:13 AM~18256557
> *i'm 33 yrs old and my kids and i pass up mason park every sunday to hit up that
> sno-cone/milkshake place. They have some killa milkshakes. :biggrin:
> *


I would just straight through wwk instead of paying double the amount


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 8 2010, 12:10 PM~18256880
> *Old mother fuckers, im 19
> *



:happysad: shit i'm 34, 35 here REAL soon. its cool, the way i look at it is we were around when the scene was poppin and off the hook. makes me glad i didn't miss out :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 8 2010, 10:10 AM~18256880
> *Old mother fuckers, im 19
> *


 :wow: DAMN I THOUGHT I WAS THE YOUNGEST ONE HERE GUESS NOT


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 8 2010, 05:03 AM~18255876
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone hittin up 59 n little york 2night?


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 8 2010, 10:10 AM~18256880
> *Old mother fuckers, im 19
> *


tought u said 17


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 8 2010, 08:29 AM~18256352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i turned 30 in may :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

32 IN HERE....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2010, 11:35 AM~18257348
> *yea but u only weigh like 170lb.  imagine if u were 230 and try running. knees and ankles hurt  :biggrin:
> 
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 8 2010, 12:45 PM~18257003
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5: whats da deal


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 8 2010, 12:12 PM~18256892
> *:happysad: shit i'm 34, 35 here REAL soon.  its cool, the way i look at it is we were around when the scene was poppin and off the hook.  makes me glad i didn't miss out :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mhm: 39 years old, love to walk the beach, look at the stars, shitting bricks is a hobby of mine y bailo cumbias.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2010, 01:38 PM~18257864
> *mhm: 39 years old, love to walk the beach, look at the stars, shitting bricks is a hobby of mine y bailo cumbias.
> *


haha, y mascas chicle :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 8 2010, 10:10 AM~18256880
> *Old mother fuckers, im 19
> *


pee wee chavala


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2010, 02:38 PM~18257864
> *mhm: 39 years old, love to walk the beach, look at the stars, shitting bricks is a hobby of mine y bailo cumbias.
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 8 2010, 12:44 PM~18257879
> *haha, y mascas chicle :biggrin:
> *



y

tengo viejas de amonton!!! tu-ru-ru

chido,chido,chidoooo!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 8 2010, 03:57 PM~18257933
> *y
> 
> tengo viejas de amonton!!! tu-ru-ru
> ...


Juan camanay!!


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 7 2010, 08:29 PM~18254524
> *ba ba ba baaaaaaaallllllliiiiinnnnnnn
> 
> 
> ...


far far away from that engraving and ballin, but gettin there little by little
once enough practice will do the rims my self too :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 8 2010, 03:32 PM~18258452
> *far far away from that engraving and ballin, but gettin there little by little
> once enough practice will do the rims my self too :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 that looks pretty good for some backyard shit? :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2010, 04:03 PM~18258576
> *:0  :0  that looks pretty good for some backyard shit?  :wow:
> *


thank you, i think i ll be alright for the streets and for being BACKYARD, :biggrin: 
hell the car could had been done 2 months ago but this engraving takes a long time :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Aug 8 2010, 05:31 PM~18258449
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 8 2010, 03:57 PM~18257933
> *y
> 
> tengo viejas de amonton!!! tu-ru-ru
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 8 2010, 05:32 PM~18258452
> *far far away from that engraving and ballin, but gettin there little by little
> once enough practice will do the rims my self too :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: looks nice!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 8 2010, 06:20 PM~18258647
> *thank you, i think i ll be alright for the streets and for being BACKYARD, :biggrin:
> hell the car could had been done 2 months ago but this engraving takes a long time :happysad:
> *


you threw yourself 
en sap: te aventastes


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 8 2010, 12:11 PM~18256888
> *I would just straight through wwk instead of paying double the amount
> *


but you ain't, you gonna keep fucking with them rusty supremes, so shut the fuck up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 8 2010, 05:19 PM~18259059
> *but you ain't, you gonna keep fucking with them rusty supremes, so shut the fuck up
> *


u still got your zetons?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2010, 07:29 PM~18259144
> *u still got your zetons?
> *


yup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mayne..heard a ***** in dallas was walkin around untill je saw a farmiliar face,and caught ghost...


Anyways flyin back home tommorow..all went well here in da chi..ill be back soon..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2010, 04:37 PM~18258772
> *you threw yourself
> en sap: te aventastes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: en sap


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

_SEEN A FAMILIAR CAR TODAY_.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 8 2010, 07:37 PM~18259996
> *SEEN A FAMILIAR CAR TODAY.....
> 
> 
> ...


cashmere


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 8 2010, 09:37 PM~18259996
> *SEEN A FAMILIAR CAR TODAY.....
> 
> 
> ...


oh well on to the next one :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Aug 8 2010, 10:22 PM~18260444
> *oh well on to the next one :yes:
> *


bawla talk


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 8 2010, 05:32 PM~18258452
> *far far away from that engraving and ballin, but gettin there little by little
> once enough practice will do the rims my self too :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice ...... i would like to give that a try......your gonna be a beast when you get tha hang of it


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

CONGRATS TO JOE


BEST HYDROS

BEST UNDERCARRIGE

BEST TRADITIONAL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2010, 07:49 PM~18259263
> *Mayne..heard a ***** in dallas was walkin around untill je saw a farmiliar face,and caught ghost...
> Anyways flyin back home tommorow..all went well here in da chi..ill be back soon..
> *


ha....why am i not suprised


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Flying out to Houston tomorrow. Where are some good places to eat ? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 8 2010, 02:32 PM~18258452
> *far far away from that engraving and ballin, but gettin there little by little
> once enough practice will do the rims my self too :biggrin:
> 
> ...



se guatcha chingon homie!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 8 2010, 11:02 PM~18260816
> *CONGRATS TO JOE
> BEST HYDROS
> 
> ...




thats right niggruhs :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 8 2010, 12:12 PM~18256892
> *:happysad: shit i'm 34, 35 here REAL soon.  its cool, the way i look at it is we were around when the scene was poppin and off the hook.  makes me glad i didn't miss out :biggrin:
> *


x33 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 8 2010, 11:15 PM~18260949
> *Flying out to Houston tomorrow. Where are some good places to eat ? :biggrin:
> *


all in the southwest/galleria side of town

the 59 diner on shepard (not really southwest, but local to me)

i'd say antonios flying pizza on hillcroft, but they been closed for some reason. fa sho the best italian food in town. i'm in temporary mourning over this  

milas taqueria on richmond at fondren

bellaire broiler burger is pretty good

james coney island of course (westheimer) :biggrin: 

los cucos (westheimer)

chachos mexican (westheimer)

Luling city market BBQ joint on richmond, right inside the loop

papa's bbq all over town

baytown seafood (not just in baytown) where else can you order a plate of 100 shrimp?

off the top, those are the places i like.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 8 2010, 11:40 PM~18261195
> *all in the southwest/galleria side of town
> 
> the 59 diner on shepard (not really southwest, but local to me)
> ...


 :thumbsup: hit the spot


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 8 2010, 11:44 PM~18261214
> *check ur pm
> *



got it homie, i kept gettin that 'come back in 5 minutes site is busy' bullshit.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 8 2010, 10:40 PM~18261195
> *all in the southwest/galleria side of town
> 
> the 59 diner on shepard (not really southwest, but local to me)
> ...



Thank you primo...I will hit at least a couple of those! :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 8 2010, 11:40 PM~18261195
> *all in the southwest/galleria side of town
> 
> the 59 diner on shepard (not really southwest, but local to me)
> ...


you forgot Sam's Deli


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 8 2010, 09:40 PM~18261195
> *all in the southwest/galleria side of town
> 
> the 59 diner on shepard (not really southwest, but local to me)
> ...


lupe tortilla is better that cucos and chachos.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh and the pork ribs from pappas will have u shittin before u make it home, but i always find myself going back for more :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 8 2010, 10:02 PM~18260816
> *CONGRATS TO JOE
> BEST HYDROS
> 
> ...




THAT'S WHAT THA FUCK I'M TALKIN BOUT. CONGRATS TO JOE. YOU DESERVE IT BRO.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 8 2010, 11:59 PM~18261352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa damn show


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 8 2010, 09:40 PM~18261195
> *all in the southwest/galleria side of town
> 
> the 59 diner on shepard (not really southwest, but local to me)
> ...


TACONAZO IN NORTHSIDE IN DA HOOD!!! BEST GREASIEST FUCKIN FAJITA TACOS YOU'LL EVER IN IN UR DAM LIFE!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and Tacotote on westheimer yum yum yum


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 8 2010, 11:48 PM~18261256
> *you forgot Sam's Deli
> *


and the wheel, home of the slopy joe


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 7 2010, 11:50 PM~18254981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


asshole taking up two spaces


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 8 2010, 12:10 PM~18256880
> *Old mother fuckers, im 19
> *


your a gawd damn fetus!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 8 2010, 03:38 PM~18257864
> *mhm: 39 years old, love to walk the beach, look at the stars, shitting bricks is a hobby of mine y bailo cumbias.
> *


the DMV should tear up your license........you are a hazard to not only yourself, but others on the road


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2010, 10:51 PM~18261713
> *and the wheel, home of the slopy joe
> *


Man once homie gets his ass to houston he ain't gona wana go no where but stay at home and order in food once he feels this fuckin heat we get down here.... :run:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2010, 01:05 AM~18261831
> *Man once homie gets his ass to houston he ain't gona wana go no where but stay at home and order in food once he feels this fuckin heat we get down here.... :run:
> *


bish you should be used to it, I rather enjoy the free "sauna" like weather that we have, its the only thing I know


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2010, 10:54 PM~18261735
> *your a gawd damn fetus!
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hop on this mutha fuckin plane..on a good note.latina next too me is bangin..would mind lettin her hit my switch..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2010, 11:52 PM~18261723
> *asshole taking up two spaces
> *


I was Holden a spot for you... Need to stop bull shittin bust out the 64...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 8 2010, 09:02 PM~18260816
> *CONGRATS TO JOE
> BEST HYDROS
> 
> ...


*Congrats Homie  *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 9 2010, 05:08 AM~18262849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 9 2010, 12:56 AM~18261761
> *the DMV should tear up your license........you are a hazard to not only yourself, but others on the road
> *


you will be right next to me at the dmv, you miniblind eyed motherfucker. thank you come again!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Aug 8 2010, 11:40 PM~18261195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 9 2010, 05:44 AM~18262950
> *fk your list if bayou city wings ain't on it
> x2
> *


fk that.... he needs to hit up "Super Chicken & Rice" on navigation in Magnolia


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 9 2010, 08:06 AM~18262996
> *fk that.... he needs to hit up "Super Chicken & Rice" on navigation in Magnolia
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 9 2010, 08:06 AM~18262996
> *fk that.... he needs to hit up "Super Chicken & Rice" on navigation in Magnolia
> *


 :boink: :run: :run: :run: :run: mayne hold up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 9 2010, 08:19 AM~18263059
> *:uh:
> *


now u up out tha hood and u hattin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 9 2010, 05:08 AM~18262849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:run: mayne....them ****** on they shit....ro n thugga makkin some music ass of lately.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 9 2010, 06:39 AM~18263122
> *:boink:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run: mayne hold up
> *


shit when juan and me where in latin kustoms houston chapter back in 96 he told me bout that spot...been hook ever since .....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 9 2010, 09:01 AM~18263198
> *shit when juan and me where in latin kustoms houston chapter back in 96 he told me bout that spot...been hook ever since .....
> *


shit that was lunch everyday at southside for a week strait ......a large chicken rice and two fried biscuts and its goin down


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT IT DO???


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 8 2010, 11:46 PM~18261236
> *Thank you primo...I will hit at least a couple of those! :thumbsup:
> *


If you want cheap good fried shrimp go to Golden seafood on 75th street near griggs 30 fried shrimp and rice or fries for $11.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2010, 12:00 AM~18261359
> *THAT'S WHAT THA FUCK I'M TALKIN BOUT. CONGRATS TO JOE.  YOU DESERVE IT BRO.
> *


Yes he does ain't no 1 n houston fukin with that 59 man hold up :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 9 2010, 06:36 AM~18262810
> *Congrats Homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 9 2010, 04:36 AM~18262810
> *Congrats Homie
> 
> 
> ...


I was up there yesterday and that bitch was clean.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 9 2010, 06:36 AM~18262810
> *Congrats Homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 8 2010, 10:52 PM~18261723
> *asshole taking up two spaces
> *


I would of done the same shit homie. People dont respect other peoples rides with their doors.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 9 2010, 07:26 AM~18263306
> *Yes he does ain't no 1 n houston fukin with that 59 man hold up  :thumbsup:
> *


whut up petey pete


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 9 2010, 07:56 AM~18263432
> *I was up there yesterday and that bitch is clean.
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 9 2010, 07:14 AM~18263249
> *If you want cheap good fried shrimp go to Golden seafood on 75th street near griggs 30 fried shrimp and rice or fries for $11.
> *



bring me sum :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 9 2010, 10:04 AM~18263485
> *whut up petey pete
> *


 :h5: what's da deal homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 9 2010, 09:56 AM~18263432
> *I was up there yesterday and that bitch was clean.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 9 2010, 07:08 AM~18262849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man hold up that shit jammin blow a bat 2 dat hell yea fool :420: :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 9 2010, 05:08 AM~18262849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a pathetic attempt at the original southside groovin. by point blank, a real southside vet, not a sellout to swishahouse ya feel me






thats what we do, do it good, bring the southside to yo hood


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2010, 10:18 AM~18264372
> *thats a pathetic attempt at the original southside groovin. by point blank, a real southside vet, not a sellout to swishahouse ya feel me
> 
> 
> ...


99 J's,
Bald fades
And gold grillin...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh and if that wasnt enuff....

just lost my beeper at the fleaaaa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2010, 12:18 PM~18264372
> *thats a pathetic attempt at the original southside groovin. by point blank, a real southside vet, not a sellout to swishahouse ya feel me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2010, 12:36 PM~18264507
> *oh and if that wasnt enuff....
> 
> just lost my beeper at the fleaaaa
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 9 2010, 10:18 AM~18264372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh: u always find away to fuck shit up don't u :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2010, 10:58 AM~18264672
> *:uh: :uh: u always find away to fuck shit up don't u :uh:
> *


im just sayin, u knowhatimsayin, u probably didnt know point blank version was the first huh. i


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 9 2010, 10:00 AM~18263466
> *I would of done the same shit homie. People dont respect other peoples rides with their doors.
> *


thats what my 1911s are for


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2010, 11:01 AM~18264685
> *im just sayin, u knowhatimsayin, u probably didnt know point blank version was the first huh.  i
> *


Don't nobody give no dams bout a old ass ***** named point blank.......its 2010 n dat ***** irrelevant....point blank period.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2010, 11:25 AM~18264890
> *Don't nobody give no dams bout a old ass ***** named point blank.......its 2010 n dat ***** irrelevant....point blank period.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2010, 01:25 PM~18264890
> *Don't nobody give no dams bout a old ass ***** named point blank.......its 2010 n dat ***** irrelevant....point blank period.
> *


easy there junior


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 9 2010, 08:48 AM~18263149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you expect from fool that thinks soudja boy is genius


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 9 2010, 02:01 PM~18265207
> *
> what you expect from fool that thinks soudja boy is genius
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

I NEED SIDE MOLDINGS 4 A LUXURY SPORT HIT ME UP IF U GOT EM..


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

i just sold some 4 cheap.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whut it dew htown.. i see u hugo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:











[/quote]


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 8 2010, 11:08 PM~18261371
> *oh yea, forgot about that one.  thats a place homie needs to go.  theres one at 59 and 6, and the one on 59 at kirby :biggrin:
> the chili fool.  that shit will fuck you up, but i always eat 2 bowls.
> fa damn show
> *



Are any of those near Katy Freeway. My job has me camped out here by Daryl Tully Stadium...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 9 2010, 05:36 AM~18262810
> *Congrats Homie
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Joe!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 9 2010, 05:45 PM~18267281
> *Are any of those near Katy Freeway. My job has me camped out here by Daryl Tully Stadium...
> *



yea theres a 59 diner near beltway 8 and i-10 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 9 2010, 06:03 PM~18267458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a gas tank for a 1985 fleetwood in town? Already tried some junkyards that have a few but they put holes in the tanks.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 9 2010, 05:27 PM~18267710
> *yea theres a 59 diner near beltway 8 and i-10 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2010, 12:18 PM~18264372
> *thats a pathetic attempt at the original southside groovin. by point blank, a real southside vet, not a sellout to swishahouse ya feel me
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 9 2010, 06:45 PM~18267868
> *
> *


Its not right at I-10 but if you like asian food go over to bellaire between eldridge and hilcroft, there is about 500 different asian resturants.


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Aug 9 2010, 04:39 PM~18267812
> *Does anyone know where I can get a gas tank for a 1985 fleetwood in town? Already tried some junkyards that have a few but they put holes in the tanks.
> *


Almeda and 288 fiesta parts they zum hoes about da prices but u can find it there 4 sure dey have a shit load


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg+Aug 9 2010, 04:39 PM~18267812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2, fiesta auto parts on almeda. and i think theres another junkyard on reed rd. i bought a gas tank from fiesta before, and they pulled it out for me, for i think 100 bucks, all i did was load it in the truck.


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 9 2010, 12:15 PM~18265339
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


What a fagboy, skiney bag of bones, dont know how to tuck his pants in (lol)
Poor little feller ! U need some OG pimpin lessons  :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Aug 9 2010, 06:33 PM~18268914
> *What a fagboy, skiney bag of bones, dont know how to tuck his pants in (lol)
> Poor little feller ! U need some OG pimpin lessons   :twak:
> *


Oooooh I know yo big butterbean ass ain't yappin.......lemme worry bout tuckin my shirt in and u worry bout tuckin dat belly in babycrazy........


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2010, 10:18 AM~18264372
> *thats a pathetic attempt at the original southside groovin. by point blank, a real southside vet, not a sellout to swishahouse ya feel me
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: youngsters will never learn :rant: nawmean


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2010, 06:39 PM~18268986
> *Oooooh I know yo big butterbean ass ain't yappin.......lemme worry bout tuckin my shirt in and u worry bout tuckin dat belly in babycrazy........
> *


Cant tuck it in, you would not be able to get to your "chupon" (lmao)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big shasta, where did u learn to type :h5:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Aug 9 2010, 06:47 PM~18269056
> *Cant tuck it in, you would not be able to get to your "chupon" (lmao)
> *


Dats enuff of dat.....I'm callin wardo...u finna be in trouble. :0 :0 :x:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2010, 06:49 PM~18269093
> *big shasta, where did u learn to type  :h5:
> *


 you,wife and spell check(lol) never had nothing to say on here, every body gets in their feelings


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 9 2010, 06:56 PM~18269156
> *Dats enuff of dat.....I'm callin wardo...u finna be in trouble. :0 :0 :x:
> *


call him and tell him he owes me 720 dollars.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Aug 9 2010, 06:58 PM~18269180
> *you,wife and spell check(lol) never had nothing to say on here, every body gets in their feelings
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2010, 07:04 PM~18269244
> *call him and tell him he owes me 720 dollars.
> *


***** said he paying u in soups kool aid packages......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 9 2010, 04:03 PM~18267458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

am looking for the rear glass for a 74 2dr hardtop impala


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 9 2010, 08:17 PM~18269408
> *am looking for the rear glass for a 74 2dr hardtop impala
> *


 :wave:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 9 2010, 05:03 PM~18267458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ STAND UP...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 9 2010, 09:39 PM~18269725
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: sup bro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 9 2010, 09:45 PM~18269786
> *:biggrin: sup bro
> *


el perdido


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

lol me pegan guey jk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Aug 9 2010, 10:16 PM~18270133
> *lol me pegan guey jk
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 9 2010, 06:03 PM~18267458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

2 Members: Lord Goofy, *Gallo*

wut up homie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Aug 9 2010, 05:45 PM~18267281
> *Are any of those near Katy Freeway. My job has me camped out here by Daryl Tully Stadium...
> *


Sams deli one mile east of Tully. Kirkwood @ I-10 behind the shell station! Can't go wrong.... I live around the corner been grubbin there for years!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lvlikeg_@Aug 9 2010, 06:39 PM~18267812
> *Does anyone know where I can get a gas tank for a 1985 fleetwood in town? Already tried some junkyards that have a few but they put holes in the tanks.
> *


I have 2 of them..... Pm if interested.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 9 2010, 06:08 PM~18268054
> *Its not right at I-10 but if you like asian food go over to bellaire between eldridge and hilcroft, there is about 500 different asian resturants.
> *



:thumbsup:

Thank you


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2010, 10:27 PM~18270808
> *Sams deli one mile east of Tully. Kirkwood @ I-10 behind the shell station! Can't go wrong.... I live around the corner been grubbin there for years!
> *



Right on, I will try that tomorrow


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2010, 11:27 PM~18270808
> *Sams deli one mile east of Tully. Kirkwood @ I-10 behind the shell station! Can't go wrong.... I live around the corner been grubbin there for years!
> *


Also China View is really good. Two miles east of tully. Wilcrest @i-10
If you like Mexican food there's la hacienda on memorial dr just west of dairyashford... Bad ass food and not pricey at all!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

say joe that 59 was looking good man keep it up


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im in the market for some zenith knock offs. need a set of 4. must be in clean condition and presentable, let me know if anyone has any. $$$$


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 08:39 AM~18273224
> *im in the market for some zenith knock offs. need a set of 4. must be in clean condition and presentable, let me know if anyone has any.  $
> *


FIXED :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2010, 08:57 AM~18273294
> *FIXED :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2010, 06:57 AM~18273294
> *FIXED :uh:
> *


are we talking about zeniths or lincolns :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 09:27 AM~18273438
> *are we talking about zeniths or lincolns  :uh:
> *


WE TALKIN ZENITHS... SETUPS... SHELL TOPS... PARTS FOR THA 60, 64, 62 DAYTONS....BASICALY ANYTHING U EVER BUY OR HAVE TO PAY FOR


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ok


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 09:58 AM~18273610
> *Ok
> *


AM I LYIN?????????????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lets talk bout ur chop honda mr. big spender


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im on fwy on laptop ill deal w u at my next stop buddy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OOHHHH MANNN OH MANNNNNNN ..............


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 10:23 AM~18273777
> *lets talk bout ur chop honda mr. big spender
> *


*BOUGHT IT FROM A FRIEND *PUT IT BACK TOGETHER GAVE IT TO MY GOD DAUGHTER


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2010, 10:09 AM~18273663
> *YESSSS ORR NOOOO*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 10:24 AM~18273787
> *im on fwy on laptop ill deal w u at my next stop buddy
> *


HOPE U CATCH A FLAT IN THAT FUNNY LOOKIN SHORT BUS U SWANGIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea mf its lunch time, where u at u want war lets do it


----------



## queenjess7 (Jun 20, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 11:17 AM~18274149
> *yea mf its lunch time, where u at u want war lets do it*


 :twak: u forgot no **** :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2010, 11:22 AM~18274189
> *:twak: u forgot no ****  :uh:
> *


not a good way to start off


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 09:17 AM~18274149
> *yea mf its lunch time, where u at u want war lets do it
> *


:drama: :drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, DJ HenDoe, chore1977
:dunno: fuck it im goin to lunch then


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2010, 11:28 AM~18274250
> *:drama: :drama:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Aug 10 2010, 11:21 AM~18274178
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2010, 10:37 AM~18274314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

super chippin here i come..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Aug 10 2010, 11:21 AM~18274178
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave: what's up


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2010, 12:14 PM~18274625
> *super chippin here i come..
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I was at S.S. yesterday saw the pumps they look good :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Anybody got any pit bull pups for sale? Lookin for a new one. My 12 year old pit just past. P.M. me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2010, 11:13 AM~18275074
> *Anybody got any pit bull pups for sale? Lookin for a new one. My 12 year old pit just past. P.M. me
> *


mista had one.. dunno if he still got it.. its a pup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 10 2010, 10:20 AM~18274660
> *Yea I was at S.S. yesterday saw the pumps they look good  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*JUST PASSIN THRU  

ONE LOVE! :biggrin: 

ART LOK$ :wow: *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 12:23 PM~18275587
> *JUST PASSIN THRU
> 
> ONE LOVE! :biggrin:
> ...


:uh: WTF IS THIS ........MYSPACE :dunno: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Aug 10 2010, 02:23 PM~18275587
> *JUST PASSIN THRU
> 
> ONE LOVE! :biggrin:
> ...


this video needs more "chichis"


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 10 2010, 03:05 PM~18275942
> *this video needs more "chichis"
> *


x2


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2010, 08:43 AM~18273923
> *HOPE U CATCH A FLAT IN THAT FUNNY LOOKIN SHORT BUS U SWANGIN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mayne :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 10 2010, 03:20 PM~18277001
> *mayne :roflmao:
> *


dude , the van has cold ac (2010 model) and ipod jack with wireless laptop


can USPS fuck with that???


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 9 2010, 06:19 AM~18263059
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 03:26 PM~18277037
> *dude , the van has cold ac (2010 model) and ipod jack with wireless laptop
> can USPS fuck with that???
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I WANNA KNOW IF THE MOTHERFUCKIN POST OFFICE CAN FUCK WITH MY COMPANY VEHICLE *****, THATS WHAT I WANNA KNOW. TELL ME IF THE POST OFFICE JEEPS HAVE COLD AC AND LAPTOP WITH IPOD JACK, TELL ME PLEASE.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 9 2010, 09:20 PM~18270743
> *2 Members: Lord Goofy, Gallo
> 
> wut up homie
> *


wat it do


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 03:30 PM~18277071
> *I WANNA KNOW IF THE MOTHERFUCKIN POST OFFICE CAN FUCK WITH MY COMPANY VEHICLE *****, THATS WHAT I WANNA KNOW. TELL ME IF THE POST OFFICE JEEPS HAVE COLD AC AND LAPTOP WITH IPOD JACK, TELL ME PLEASE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YALL TRIPPIN


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 05:30 PM~18277071
> *I WANNA KNOW IF THE MOTHERFUCKIN POST OFFICE CAN FUCK WITH MY COMPANY VEHICLE *****, THATS WHAT I WANNA KNOW. TELL ME IF THE POST OFFICE JEEPS HAVE COLD AC AND LAPTOP WITH IPOD JACK, TELL ME PLEASE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: trippin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 10 2010, 05:20 PM~18277001
> *mayne :roflmao:
> *


o.g told me at work........ *"IF U GRINNNN U INNNNN"*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2010, 03:53 PM~18277296
> *o.g told me at work........ "IF U GRINNNN U INNNNN"
> *


fuck that ***** he knows i will bust his ass in public...yea ***** u kno!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 05:30 PM~18277071
> *I WANNA KNOW IF THE MOTHERFUCKIN POST OFFICE CAN FUCK WITH MY COMPANY VEHICLE *****, THATS WHAT I WANNA KNOW. TELL ME IF THE POST OFFICE JEEPS HAVE COLD AC AND LAPTOP WITH IPOD JACK, TELL ME PLEASE.
> *


Mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 05:30 PM~18277071
> *I WANNA KNOW IF THE MOTHERFUCKIN POST OFFICE CAN FUCK WITH MY COMPANY VEHICLE *****, THATS WHAT I WANNA KNOW. TELL ME IF THE POST OFFICE JEEPS HAVE COLD AC AND LAPTOP WITH IPOD JACK, TELL ME PLEASE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:

shits funny.. ***** siad post office jeep..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2010, 04:14 PM~18277441
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GO FUCK UR SELF MR OG INSTANT FAMILY...DONT U HAVE TENNIS LESSON TO GO TO....IF U WANT IN ,,,,,,U CAN CHECK MY NUTS IN PERSON CAUSE I DONT FUCK U WITH U LIKE THAT.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 10 2010, 06:30 PM~18277581
> *GO FUCK UR SELF MR OG INSTANT FAMILY...DONT U HAVE TENNIS LESSON TO GO TO....IF U WANT IN ,,,,,,U CAN CHECK MY NUTS IN PERSON CAUSE I DONT FUCK U WITH U LIKE THAT.....
> *



damn the gangsta came out :wow:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2010, 11:13 AM~18275074
> *Anybody got any pit bull pups for sale? Lookin for a new one. My 12 year old pit just past. P.M. me
> *



:yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 04:33 PM~18277601
> *damn the gangsta came out :wow:
> *


x2...
im watchin this from the sidelines before og don juan come put a cap in my ass at southside


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 10 2010, 06:30 PM~18277581
> *GO FUCK UR SELF MR OG INSTANT FAMILY...DONT U HAVE TENNIS LESSON TO GO TO....IF U WANT IN ,,,,,,U CAN CHECK MY NUTS IN PERSON CAUSE I DONT FUCK U WITH U LIKE THAT.....
> *


woooooooooooah.............where tha fuck did that come from.........wait a minute ............ DAT ***** MUST HAVE GRINNNNND


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2010, 06:36 PM~18277648
> *x2...
> im watchin this from the sidelines before og don juan come put a cap in my ass at southside
> *



who's there and how long ya'll gonna be there joto


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 06:38 PM~18277665
> *who's there and how long ya'll gonna be there joto
> *



besides deez nuts trics


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 10 2010, 06:30 PM~18277581
> *GO FUCK UR SELF MR OG INSTANT FAMILY...DONT U HAVE TENNIS LESSON TO GO TO....IF U WANT IN ,,,,,,U CAN CHECK MY NUTS IN PERSON CAUSE I DONT FUCK U WITH U LIKE THAT.....
> *


i wasn't even fucking with you homeboy, i was laughing since ken got wild on his comment compared to others. you got a problem, you know where i live.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall trippin, anyways, slim im not done with u either. yea


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

why does everybody always pull out the 'you know where i live' line. NOBODY ever does shit. ain't nobody gangsta enough. :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 04:38 PM~18277665
> *who's there and how long ya'll gonna be there joto
> *


deez nuttsss... 
rob, droopy... im painting the ss right now.. ill be flippin soon.. but robert tryin to get the duece ready...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 06:41 PM~18277701
> *yall trippin, anyways, slim im not done with u either. yea
> *


better sitcho ass down in tha short bus ....and putcho seatbelt on.......... remember 10 n 2 when u in that ragety muthafucka .......


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 04:41 PM~18277701
> *yall trippin, anyways, slim im not done with u either. yea
> *


YEA MR INSTANT FAMILY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2010, 06:47 PM~18277756
> *deez nuttsss...
> rob, droopy... im painting the ss right now.. ill be flippin soon.. but robert tryin to get the duece ready...
> *



i got a bucket of KFC's finest ready to pull an all nighter, but i guess i'll have to give it to the homeless guy down the block............. :uh: 








but he's white so he won't appreciate it as much


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 10 2010, 04:48 PM~18277777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** PLEASE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 06:41 PM~18277701
> *yall trippin, anyways, slim im not done with u either. yea
> *


and u forgot the no **** again


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 06:46 PM~18277751
> *why does everybody always pull out the 'you know where i live' line.  NOBODY ever does shit.  ain't nobody gangsta enough. :uh:
> *


if the man has issues with me and has to throw my family in the mix, then he can walk up to the house and let me know. i've never insulted juan, but if that is his style, then so be it. he's been welcomed to my home in the past as many have.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 04:49 PM~18277788
> *i got a bucket of KFC's finest ready to pull an all nighter, but i guess i'll have to give it to the homeless guy down the block............. :uh:
> but he's white so he won't appreciate it as much
> *


i dont eat chicken...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 10 2010, 06:53 PM~18277816
> *i dont eat chicken...
> *



yea i don't like meat on a bone either


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 04:46 PM~18277751
> *why does everybody always pull out the 'you know where i live' line.  NOBODY ever does shit.  ain't nobody gangsta enough. :uh:
> *


aactually............naw ima leave that one alone.... :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 06:58 PM~18277880
> *aactually............naw ima leave that one alone.... :0
> *



come on now, who got a house call :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 06:55 PM~18277844
> *yea i do like meat on a bone yummmmmmmyyyyyyyyy
> *


fixed


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 06:55 PM~18277844
> *yea i don't like meat on a bone either
> *



slimmy, that is clearly not what i wrote


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2010, 04:52 PM~18277812
> *if the man has issues with me and has to throw my family in the mix, then he can walk up to the house and let me know. i've never insulted juan, but if that is his style, then so be it.  he's been welcomed to my home in the past as many have.
> *


LET ME MAKE MYSELF CLEAR ...I WENT THERE WITH U CAUSE I FELTED U CROSSED THE LINE,,,I HAVE NEVER FUCKED WITH U LIKE THAT...I ONLY JOKE WITH CERTAIN PEOPLE THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE ...SO WITH THAT SAID IF ANYBODY IN THIS FORUM FEELS LIKE THEY WANT TO CROSS THE LINE ,,,,,,,,THEN U CAN CHECK MY NUTS IN PERSON...I WILL NOT GO BACK AND FORTH ON LIL....THIS IS MY LAST COMMENT ON THIS..............................ANYTHING ELSE PLEASE SEE ME IN PERSON IF U LIKE.......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 07:00 PM~18277902
> *slimmy, that is clearly not what i wrote
> *


yea but it is clearly what ur mouth said


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

mayne


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2010, 07:03 PM~18277927
> *everytime i see you i get the urge to eat cucumbers
> *



:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYYYNNEEEEE!!!!!!! ITS TRIPPIN TUESDAY IN THIS BITCH!!!!! :drama: :drama: :drama: :x:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 10 2010, 07:01 PM~18277910
> *LET ME MAKE MYSELF CLEAR ...I WENT THERE WITH U CAUSE I FELTED U CROSSED THE LINE,,,I HAVE NEVER FUCKED WITH  U LIKE THAT...I ONLY JOKE WITH CERTAIN PEOPLE THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE ...SO WITH THAT SAID IF ANYBODY IN THIS FORUM FEELS LIKE THEY WANT TO CROSS THE LINE ,,,,,,,,THEN U CAN CHECK MY NUTS IN PERSON...I WILL NOT GO BACK AND FORTH ON LIL....THIS IS MY LAST COMMENT ON THIS..............................ANYTHING ELSE PLEASE SEE ME IN PERSON IF U LIKE.......
> *


im on my way to a meeting but doing a detour, see you in five


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2010, 11:33 AM~18274290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think this needs a remix


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2010, 07:04 PM~18277939
> *I WISH I WAS AROUND TO SEE ALL THE LOWRIDIN ACTION OF THE 90'S MAN I'M ENVIOUS OF YOU OLD GUYS  :happysad:  *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2010, 07:05 PM~18277948
> *im on my way to a meeting but doing a detour, see you in five
> *


its goin liiiiiiiiivvvveeeee in fiiiiiiiiiiveeeee............ u two old ****** keep it clean no gummin


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2010, 05:04 PM~18277939
> *MAYYYNNEEEEE!!!!!!! ITS TRIPPIN TUESDAY IN THIS BITCH!!!!! :drama: :drama: :drama: :x:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama: mayne hold up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Aug 10 2010, 04:55 PM~18277844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 amigos


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 05:06 PM~18277970
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Fuck da 90s....and them supremes and tuck n roll interiors......anddd fuck them marble paint jobs................ :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18278035
> *I LOVED ALL DAT SHIT....and them supremes and tuck n roll interiors......anddd them marble paint jobs................ :thumbsup:
> *



:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2010, 05:12 PM~18278035
> *Fuck da 90s....and them supremes and tuck n roll interiors......anddd fuck them marble paint jobs................ :thumbsup:
> *


what u know about bowlin ball swirl?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2010, 05:12 PM~18278035
> *Fuck da 90s....and them supremes and tuck n roll interiors......anddd fuck them marble paint jobs................ :thumbsup:
> *


back in high school i had 3 supremes and one cragar, fuck it they almost looked the same :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Aug 10 2010, 05:13 PM~18278047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction....I had bowling ball swirl on my s10 :happysad: ................


Still.....fuck y'all stuck in da 90s ass *****......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2010, 05:19 PM~18278103
> *
> Still.....fuck y'all stuck in da 90s ass *****......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :ninja:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 07:04 PM~18277938
> *:uh:
> *


says the guy tha dose the disappearing weeney trick


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

everything is cool


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Aug 10 2010, 07:29 PM~18278200
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks just like u


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2010, 06:26 PM~18278173
> *everything is cool
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Aug 10 2010, 05:39 PM~18278274
> *:thumbsup:
> *




f..u..p :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

man i remember when i had to do a shop call bcuz people was talkin big over the internets, but its all said and done with those happy ass ******!!! on another note, found this is "the best" topic,
:0 :0 

U guys beter be ware.This guy who yall call "magic man"is not trust worthy.I wish i was just a hater talkin shit.But im not he has worked at our place so i know him personaly.Im not hiddin behind a screen name.I am Irving customz (972) 513-3752 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (972) 513-3752 end_of_the_skype_highlighting .Im talkin from personal expereince.Somthing aint rite with this guy and soon all u guys will find that out the hard way aswell.He has been throw more shops than u can count.That tells u somthg rite their.And he comes to the torrez show tryin to hide his face behind the fence at the hop,i gues he didnt think any one would notice him.Just cuase u have a rollers shirt on dont mean ul be saved.as many people as he has burned he will get his it dont matter who he hides behind.And that real talk.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 10 2010, 07:24 PM~18278153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you beat em down?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2010, 05:19 PM~18278103
> *Correction....I had bowling ball swirl on my s10 :happysad: ................
> Still.....fuck y'all stuck in da 90s ass *****......
> *


u cant fuck with this shit right here,,,,,and u know it...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 07:47 PM~18278348
> *you worry me sometimes
> so you beat em down?
> *


we're adults man, not in high school.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 10 2010, 07:51 PM~18278396
> *we're adults man, not in high school.
> *



come on now, all the shit that gets thrown around in here by 'adults' makes it seem like high school.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 05:52 PM~18278416
> *come on now, all the shit that gets thrown around in here by 'adults' makes it seem like high school.
> *


and fuck swc too :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2010, 05:49 PM~18278376
> *u cant fuck with this shit right here,,,,,and u know it...
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: u mean them leaky ass daytons u got also???? :0 :0 :x:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 10 2010, 05:56 PM~18278457
> *:uh: u mean them leaky ass daytons u got also???? :0 :0 :x:
> *


it wasnt leaking til tire shop fucked it up.....but i fixed that problem and we new money again nawmeen


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 07:52 PM~18278416
> *come on now, all the shit that gets thrown around in here by 'adults' makes it seem like high school.
> *


one thing to joke around, then joke. you stressed a lot of gay comments but i know you arent gay. :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hit you up later pat, im trying to get this station going talking with sponsors. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 10 2010, 07:46 PM~18278342
> *man i remember when i had to do a shop call bcuz people was talkin big over the internets, but its all said and done with those happy ass ******!!!  on another note, found this is "the best" topic,
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


ha ......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 10 2010, 07:54 PM~18278426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who here hasn't?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 08:16 PM~18278684
> *i know where you live
> who here hasn't?
> *


ima letcha make homie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2010, 08:53 PM~18279109
> *ima letcha make homie
> *



i will no longer respond to vague and/or questionable remarks and/or comments :angry:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 10 2010, 07:46 PM~18278342
> *man i remember when i had to do a shop call bcuz people was talkin big over the internets, but its all said and done with those happy ass ******!!!  on another note, found this is "the best" topic,
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


_ DAMN,PPL AINT GOT NUTHIN NICE TO SAY BOUT THIS FOO..... _


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 06:16 PM~18278684
> *i know where you live
> who here hasn't?
> *


:ugh: ....u mean u aren't??? :|


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 08:55 PM~18279134
> *i will no longer respond to vague and/or questionable remarks and/or comments :angry:
> *


so u gon ignore me now..... im tellin ur daddy hugo...... i think ur due for a tune up :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 10 2010, 09:27 PM~18279442
> *so u gon ignore me now..... im tellin ur daddy hugo...... i think ur due for a tune up :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



i'm not gonna ignore you, just the things you say :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 07:42 PM~18279589
> *i'm not gonna ignore you, just the things you say :biggrin:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 10 2010, 07:41 PM~18279586
> *
> *


QUE onda guey, que dice la buena vida


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 10 2010, 09:43 PM~18279608
> *
> *



is it hot outside? :dunno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 07:45 PM~18279623
> *is it hot outside? :dunno:
> *





like a muthafuka


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 10 2010, 09:46 PM~18279634
> *like a muthafuka
> *



well it that case.........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:nicoderm: 
User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: switches4life, CERTIFED4Life, hoppers4life


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2010, 06:44 PM~18279614
> *QUE onda guey, que dice la buena vida
> *


MAKING MONEY, AINT EASY!!!!! :biggrin: K ROLLO COMPITA, K DICE LA RAZA PESADA!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 10 2010, 08:02 PM~18279838
> *MAKING MONEY, AINT EASY!!!!! :biggrin:  K ROLLO COMPITA, K DICE LA RAZA PESADA!!!
> *


easy money back then, :biggrin: pesado nomas el chochi, :biggrin: pero aqui andamos echandole chingasos


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

SUP, SLIM
:wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 10 2010, 10:08 PM~18279933
> *SUP, SLIM
> :wave:
> *


sup


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 10 2010, 10:04 PM~18280640
> *TUESDAY ON AT1 MOTORSPORTS    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 10 2010, 07:06 PM~18279908
> *easy money back then,  :biggrin: pesado nomas el chochi, :biggrin:  pero aqui andamos echandole chingasos
> *


no le aflojes k ya mero llega navidad


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 05:46 PM~18277751
> *why does everybody always pull out the 'you know where i live' line.  NOBODY ever does shit.  ain't nobody gangsta enough. :uh:
> *



Guess you never heard the story about the 3 amigos?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Aug 10 2010, 06:30 PM~18277581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you dont know, fuker lives at the Golden Age Retirement home on Longpoint :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 9 2010, 11:55 PM~18271123
> *Also China View is really good. Two miles east of tully. Wilcrest @i-10
> If you like Mexican food there's la hacienda on memorial dr just west of dairyashford... Bad ass food and not pricey at all!
> *


cant argue with that


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 06:46 PM~18277751
> *why does everybody always pull out the 'you know where i live' line.  NOBODY ever does shit.  ain't nobody gangsta enough. :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 09:45 PM~18279623
> *is it hot outside? :dunno:
> *


Yea it gets pretty warm n h town


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 10 2010, 08:45 PM~18279623
> *is it hot outside? :dunno:
> *


WELL GET ASS OFF THE CORNER TRICK


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 10 2010, 10:08 PM~18279933
> *SUP, SLIM
> :wave:
> *


Sup sonya saw ur blazer at s.s. looks good :yes:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 10 2010, 11:44 PM~18281117
> *Guess you never heard the story about the 3 amigos?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 10 2010, 10:35 PM~18281621
> *if you dont know, fuker lives at the Golden Age Retirement home on Longpoint  :biggrin:
> *


i know golden age longpoint very well......place is a shit hole


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 11 2010, 12:35 AM~18281621
> *if you dont know, fuker lives at the Golden Age Retirement home on Longpoint  :biggrin:
> *


i only stayed there for about three months when your mamasan granmamis welcomed me in. i miss that ole slanted punanis :tears:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2010, 06:21 AM~18282801
> *i only stayed there for about three months when your mamasan granmamis welcomed me in. i miss that ole slanted punanis  :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 11 2010, 08:20 AM~18282959
> *:uh:
> *


you did too?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## queenjess7 (Jun 20, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 11 2010, 10:05 AM~18283410
> *
> *


puttin sum age on us i see


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

:0 :0 

U guys beter be ware.This guy who yall call "magic man"is not trust worthy.I wish i was just a hater talkin shit.But im not he has worked at our place so i know him personaly.Im not hiddin behind a screen name.I am Irving customz (972) 513-3752 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting (972) 513-3752 end_of_the_skype_highlighting .Im talkin from personal expereince.Somthing aint rite with this guy and soon all u guys will find that out the hard way aswell.He has been throw more shops than u can count.That tells u somthg rite their.And he comes to the torrez show tryin to hide his face behind the fence at the hop,i gues he didnt think any one would notice him.Just cuase u have a rollers shirt on dont mean ul be saved.as many people as he has burned he will get his it dont matter who he hides behind.And that real talk.

:uh: all true vato worked for my homie when he first came to Pasadena he used and fucked my homie over.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2010, 07:21 AM~18282801
> *i only stayed there for about three months when your mamasan granmamis welcomed me in. i miss that ole slanted punanis  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Aug 11 2010, 10:29 AM~18283561
> *:angel:
> *


 :naughty: hola


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2010, 06:42 AM~18282704
> *i know golden age longpoint very well......place is a shit hole
> *


xrayed some old man saggy balls did you? LMAO how long does latin have? :tears:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 11 2010, 01:13 PM~18284994
> *xrayed some old man saggy balls did you?  LMAO how long does latin have?  :tears:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 11 2010, 02:13 PM~18284994
> *xrayed some old man saggy balls did you?  LMAO how long does latin have?  :tears:
> *


gay


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 11 2010, 02:23 PM~18285064
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2010, 02:24 PM~18285067
> *gay
> *


your mortality you dried up fukin prune


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 11 2010, 02:27 PM~18285082
> *your mortality you dried up fukin prune
> *


lol, so what's the special at your korean burger shop?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2010, 02:27 PM~18285089
> *lol, so what's the special at your korean burger shop?
> *


sloppy joes :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 11 2010, 02:29 PM~18285100
> *sloppy joes  :dunno:
> *


do they look better than the sloppy mess i sent you earlier?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2010, 02:33 PM~18285118
> *do they look better than the sloppy mess i sent you earlier?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 11 2010, 12:29 PM~18285100
> *sloppy joes  :dunno:
> *


"Omg young song is dat really u in ur profile pic" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 11 2010, 04:27 PM~18286002
> *"Omg young song is dat really u in ur profile pic" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: COMEDY topic here


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I been waiting to see something like this happen...


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 11 2010, 08:16 PM~18287764
> *I been waiting to see something like this happen...
> 
> 
> ...


you would think peolpe would know by now not to stand in front of a car when its hopping hope he's ok


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 11 2010, 06:16 PM~18287764
> *I been waiting to see something like this happen...
> 
> 
> ...


no one to blame but himself.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Aug 11 2010, 06:20 PM~18287798
> *you would think peolpe would know by now not to stand in front of a car when its hopping hope he's ok
> *


 :wow: x2


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

SHANIQUA...GETCHO ASS OF LAYITLOW AND PUT UR LIPSTICK AND GRAB UR PURSE..... WARDO SAID U IN TROUBLE...... :0 :0 :sprint:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 11 2010, 06:18 PM~18286902
> *
> *


orale whats up homie :wave:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Aug 11 2010, 10:29 AM~18283561
> *:angel:
> *


 :naughty: whats up


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 11 2010, 09:44 PM~18289628
> *
> *






































dile a chochi que cuando quiera puede le bantar su piston


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

morning Htown


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 12 2010, 12:53 AM~18290874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESE PISTON SE PARESE A AL AT1 PISTON K COMPRE???? :wow:  
LO UNICO DIFERENTE K MIRO ES EL NOMBRE!!!! :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 11 2010, 12:13 PM~18284994
> *xrayed some old man saggy balls did you?  LMAO how long does latin have?  :tears:
> *


i duno mang, never looked at dudes cock, nomtalmbot?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2010, 07:45 AM~18291672
> *i duno mang, never looked at dudes cock, nomtalmbot?
> *


Cockkk ....lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2010, 09:45 AM~18291672
> *i duno mang, never looked at dudes cock, nomtalmbot?
> *


damn, never had someone call my chile after a rooster. :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 12 2010, 05:19 AM~18291158
> *ESE PISTON SE PARESE A AL AT1 PISTON K COMPRE???? :wow:
> LO UNICO DIFERENTE K MIRO ES EL NOMBRE!!!! :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


:biggrin: I TRABAJO O TODAVIA NO PUEDES PEGAR 50 PULGADAS :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 12 2010, 05:19 AM~18291158
> *ESE PISTON SE PARESE A AL AT1 PISTON K COMPRE???? :wow:
> LO UNICO DIFERENTE K MIRO ES EL NOMBRE!!!! :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


The reason for that was cause i paid for the buy in and its like everything else its not his pistion he didnt come up with the specs or dont have rights he just cliams it and it dont even have his name on it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 12 2010, 11:44 AM~18292395
> *The reason for that was cause i paid for the buy in and its like everything else its not his pistion he didnt come up with the specs or dont have rights he just cliams it and it dont even have his name on it
> *


ballin :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 11 2010, 08:16 PM~18287764
> *I been waiting to see something like this happen...
> 
> 
> ...


 fukin morons


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 12 2010, 10:44 AM~18292395
> *The reason for that was cause i paid for the buy in and its like everything else its not his pistion he didnt come up with the specs or dont have rights he just cliams it and it dont even have his name on it
> *


So in other words F T P :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 12 2010, 10:51 AM~18292878
> *So in other words F T P  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


F T P. Lol.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 12 2010, 07:50 AM~18291700
> *Cockkk  ....lol
> *


:ugh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 11 2010, 12:08 PM~18284167
> *puttin sum age on us i see
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chore1977 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 7 2010, 11:47 AM~18251688
> *come out and support . houston styles will attend
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yea ill be there 2 show soport


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 7 2010, 11:47 AM~18251688
> *come out and support . houston styles will attend
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 12 2010, 12:58 AM~18290244
> *orale whats up homie  :wave:
> *


hey whats up, :wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 7 2010, 09:47 AM~18251688
> *come out and support . houston styles will attend
> 
> 
> ...



Latin Kustoms Will Be There


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 12 2010, 11:17 PM~18298059
> *hey wats up,  :wave:  How you been!
> *


I been alrite :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 7 2010, 11:47 AM~18251688
> *come out and support . houston styles will attend
> 
> 
> ...


1 more time.... :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: The Truth, chevylo97, Lost-my-Mind



whats up martin


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Que paso homie. :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 12 2010, 09:41 PM~18298318
> *Que paso homie. :biggrin:
> *



different day same ol'shit


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 12 2010, 11:40 PM~18298303
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: The Truth, chevylo97, Lost-my-Mind
> 
> ...


Orale what's up homies


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *ridingcleanon13, chevylo97*


wut up pete :biggrin: 

and

wut up puto :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 12 2010, 11:41 PM~18298318
> *Que paso homie. :biggrin:
> *



sup homie, seems like you met everyone already  


they said you left southside right before i got there


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 12 2010, 11:44 AM~18292395
> *The reason for that was cause i paid for the buy in and its like everything else its not his pistion he didnt come up with the specs or dont have rights he just cliams it and it dont even have his name on it
> *


 HE JUST DRILLS A HOLE. THAT'S ALL I GOT TO SAY.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Aug 12 2010, 07:11 AM~18291815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  GOOD TO HEAR THAT HOMIE, ITS FUNNY HOW EVERYONE TALKS SHIT ABOUT HIM, Y ANTES NO QUERIAN QUE EL SOL LE PEGERA!! :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AT SOUTHSIDE HOMIE THERES ENOUGH ROOM FOR ALL OF US IN THIS WORLD!!!


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

looking for a place in the H to get my car chop top an put a convertible top put on 
hit me up with any info thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 13 2010, 03:00 AM~18299715
> *<span style='color:red'>AT1 at your sevice*


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Marios u up already wey


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Aug 12 2010, 10:29 PM~18298812
> *i been to busy to fuck with my car, i havent tryed it at all, but its gonna work im just waitting on my group 31 big tall batteries.... :biggrin:
> GOOD TO HEAR THAT HOMIE, ITS FUNNY HOW EVERYONE TALKS SHIT ABOUT HIM, Y ANTES NO QUERIAN QUE EL SOL LE PEGERA!! :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AT SOUTHSIDE HOMIE THERES ENOUGH ROOM FOR ALL OF US IN THIS WORLD!!!
> *


is funny how you allways have excuses ! but your cars never work :buttkick: now antonio dont have the magic . now the magic is in the batteries no mames :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*oh lawd here we go again*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

THE INDIVIDUALS WILL BE ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT. SAT. AUG 14TH FORA LITTLE CRUISE AND THEN GET SOME GRUB. ANYONE WELCOME TO JOIN, THIS WILL BE START BEING DONE ON A REGULAR BASIS SO IF YOU CANT MAKE IT, WELL SEE YOU NEXT TIME. MEETING AT SHELL ON WESTHEIMER AND BELTWAY 8 AT 7PM.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 12 2010, 11:47 PM~18298390
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, ridingcleanon13, chevylo97
> wut up pete :biggrin:
> ...


WHAT'S UP PAT :biggrin:


----------



## queenjess7 (Jun 20, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 7 2010, 11:47 AM~18251688
> *come out and support . houston styles will attend
> 
> 
> ...


Already


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by queenjess7_@Aug 13 2010, 11:23 AM~18301138
> *:werd:
> *


 :wave: :wave: what's up


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

What's up moseso ready 4 tomorrow car show :biggrin:


----------



## queenjess7 (Jun 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 13 2010, 10:33 AM~18301190
> *:wave:    :wave: what's up
> *



hey


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Aug 13 2010, 09:16 AM~18301111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uioyiouyiou


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

8976t96tiub8 t78576 mbnjhcjccjcjvbxcxcx fuc meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 13 2010, 12:18 PM~18301547
> *8976t96tiub8 t78576 mbnjhcjccjcjvbxcxcx fuc meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *




Heat got to you wey


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 09:01 AM~18300633
> *THE INDIVIDUALS WILL BE ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT. SAT.  AUG 14TH FORA LITTLE CRUISE AND THEN GET SOME GRUB.  ANYONE WELCOME TO JOIN, THIS WILL BE START BEING DONE ON A REGULAR BASIS SO IF YOU CANT MAKE IT, WELL SEE YOU NEXT TIME. MEETING AT SHELL ON WESTHEIMER AND BELTWAY 8 AT 7PM.
> *


TTT


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 7 2010, 09:47 AM~18251688
> *come out and support . houston styles will attend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 13 2010, 09:58 AM~18300617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit almost got me killed by some gangstas LMAO


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 08:01 AM~18300633
> *THE INDIVIDUALS WILL BE ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT. SAT.  AUG 14TH FORA LITTLE CRUISE AND THEN GET SOME GRUB.  ANYONE WELCOME TO JOIN, THIS WILL BE START BEING DONE ON A REGULAR BASIS SO IF YOU CANT MAKE IT, WELL SEE YOU NEXT TIME. MEETING AT SHELL ON WESTHEIMER AND BELTWAY 8 AT 7PM.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

I LOVE ROBERT 




WE HAD A BOWL OF LOWRIDER CERAL TOGETHER


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2010, 02:13 PM~18302304
> *I'ma go head and cum outta tha closet and let every1 know I'M GAY!!!!!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

* 10 BUCKS EACH*.let me know if anyone wants any. bottle openers I have 50 of these  *PM ME IF INTERESTED* 5 dollar for shipping and handeling up to 5 rings


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2010, 12:13 PM~18302304
> *I LOVE ROBERT
> WE HAD A BOWL OF LOWRIDER CERAL TOGETHER
> *


Aw WTF, massssss puttoooooooo :biggrin: bet it was fruit loops :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2010, 12:13 PM~18302304
> *I LOVE ROBERT
> WE HAD A BOWL OF LOWRIDER CERAL TOGETHER
> *


wtf??

:roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 13 2010, 10:53 AM~18301775
> *TTT
> *


Time u pickin me up :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 13 2010, 10:34 AM~18301198
> *What's up moseso ready 4 tomorrow car show  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Pete, yup I sure am


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

At this time Baytown 281 c.c will like to informed our low rider brothers and sisters and all car lovers about our toy drive/cruise show on Sunday Nov. 28, 2010 all toys collected will be donated to the Goodfellows Organization more information will be posted soon.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

NO RESERVE!!!!!! BID TO BUY   



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 04:00 PM~18303818
> *I HAVE 1 LEFT SIDE ZENITH SPINNER. THIS IS AN NOS SPINNER, BOXED SINCE 2005. THIS IS FOR THE LOCKING ADAPTERS, BUT CAN ALSO BE USED WITH GENERIC ADAPTERS. THIS IS NEW AND IN SHOW CONDITION. BID ON EBAY, NO RESERVE I HAVE NO USE FOR THIS SO WHATEVER IT GOES FOR, IT GOES. THIS IS THE FOR THE ONE ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE PICTURE. AND NO MY OG CAMPBELL SUPER SWEPTS ARE NOT FOR SALE . THANKS FOR SHOPPING.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 13 2010, 03:43 PM~18303705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 7 2010, 11:47 AM~18251688
> *come out and support . houston styles will attend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Aug 12 2010, 09:44 AM~18292395
> *The reason for that was cause i paid for the buy in and its like everything else its not his pistion he didnt come up with the specs or dont have rights he just cliams it and it dont even have his name on it
> *


Yes sir ,the facts have been spoken,we been using that same piston kit for a few years now aswell.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 13 2010, 04:04 PM~18303035
> *What's up Pete, yup I sure am
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2010, 02:13 PM~18302304
> *I LOVE ROBERT
> WE HAD A BOWL OF LOWRIDER CERAL TOGETHER
> *



somebody got yo bitch ass (from the back prolly too) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hot ***** shit. its hot


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18304219
> *hot ***** shit. its hot
> *



mayne hol' up, lemme get my cape and come to the rescue. i'm at dinner wey


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 13 2010, 05:04 PM~18304203
> *somebody got yo bitch ass (from the back prolly too) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


noooooo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2010, 07:09 PM~18304248
> *noooooo
> *



yessss


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 13 2010, 05:11 PM~18304260
> *yessss
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 13 2010, 05:09 PM~18304246
> *mayne hol' up, lemme get my cape and come to the rescue.  i'm at dinner wey
> *


hot mang,.shit


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0   


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 13 2010, 12:25 PM~18302400
> * 10 BUCKS EACH.let me know if anyone wants any. bottle openers I have 50 of these   PM ME IF INTERESTED 5 dollar for shipping and handeling up to 5 rings
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WORD ON THE STREET IS RAGALAC IS GONNA DEBUT ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT??????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18304593
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS RAGALAC IS GONNA DEBUT ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT??????
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 06:05 PM~18304593
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS RAGALAC IS GONNA DEBUT ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT??????
> *


 :run:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 13 2010, 07:58 AM~18300617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 13 2010, 07:52 AM~18300587
> *oh lawd here we go again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2010, 07:11 PM~18304262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: alllll goes down at south side customs :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 06:05 PM~18304593
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS RAGALAC IS GONNA DEBUT ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT??????
> *


hope he has aaa, that ragedy piece of shit is gonna break down... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 13 2010, 07:23 PM~18304988
> *hope he has aaa, that  ragedy piece of shit is gonna break down... :biggrin:
> *


im just say, fool say he got his tool box with him. and a quart of oil. for the lt1 or the piston in the trunk whatever needs its first lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 07:24 PM~18304996
> *im just say, fool say he got his tool box with him. and a quart of oil. for the lt1 or the piston in the trunk whatever needs its first lol
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

almost..

not afraid to show my bed..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 06:05 PM~18304593
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS RAGALAC IS GONNA DEBUT ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT??????
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 06:05 PM~18304593
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS RAGALAC IS GONNA DEBUT ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT??????
> *


Nope!! Ima be gettin white boy waisted at a pool party manana ....... fruty drinks here I come !!! :eun: :run: :run:







............oh bu lac is on street tho


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Aug 13 2010, 02:25 PM~18302400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$6 on ebay all day. i'm just sayin' out of the rings.. but i got dog tag ones and key chain ones. brother works for anheuser busch designing posters. saves me the corona stuff. cept beer. shisty mother fk'r


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 07:24 PM~18304996
> *im just say, fool say he got his tool box with him. and a quart of oil. for the lt1 or the piston in the trunk whatever needs its first lol
> *


And we dam sho don't need no oil for da lt1.....dat bitch sealup and ASSHOLE TIGHT YA KNOWMSAYIN????????


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 06:05 PM~18304593
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS RAGALAC IS GONNA DEBUT ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT??????
> *


Na you got it wrong word on the street is that that raggedy mofo is going to brake down on westheimer :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Aug 13 2010, 08:06 PM~18305257
> *Na you got it wrong word on the street is that that raggedy mofo is going to brake down on westheimer  :biggrin:
> *


Prolly :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 13 2010, 03:43 PM~18303705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW YOUR HLC BROTHERS/SISTERS ARE DOWN TO SUPPORT YALL...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18304593
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS RAGALAC IS GONNA DEBUT ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT??????
> *


Lol


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Aug 13 2010, 06:32 AM~18300494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: TE LA MAMASTE!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2010, 12:22 AM~18306147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2010, 12:22 AM~18306147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Aug 7 2010, 11:47 AM~18251688
> *come out and support . houston styles will attend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2010, 10:22 PM~18306147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 14 2010, 06:21 AM~18307029
> *:420:
> *


hi


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 06:05 PM~18304593
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS RAGALAC IS GONNA DEBUT ON WESTHEIMER TOMORROW NIGHT??????
> *


thats wuz up.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 14 2010, 07:20 AM~18307159
> *thats wuz up.....
> *


No....its not "waz up" :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks pat for coming to charge the ac on my house

thanks dave for providing the leak in the line so pat could come put more freon.

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2010, 11:04 AM~18307534
> *thanks pat for coming to charge the ac on my house
> 
> thanks dave for providing the leak in the line so pat could come put more freon.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 14 2010, 12:22 AM~18306147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wuts that piece a crap doin behind the elco


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 13 2010, 09:01 AM~18300633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2010, 09:04 AM~18307534
> *thanks pat for coming to charge the ac on my house
> 
> thanks dave for providing the leak in the line so pat could come put more freon.
> ...


Tell them gardners to quit hitting the copper line with weed eater. 4 years later and labor has expired. :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2010, 07:44 PM~18305118
> *$6 on ebay all day.  i'm just sayin'    out of the rings..  but i got dog tag ones and key chain ones. brother works for anheuser busch designing posters.    saves me the corona stuff.    cept beer.  shisty mother fk'r
> *


 :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 14 2010, 01:24 PM~18309000
> *
> *


HERE FOOL, ...OH NEVER MIND U AING GOT NO WHITE WALLS :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 11:49 AM~18308412
> *NEXT UP LORD GOOFY... AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2010, 01:36 PM~18309057
> *HERE FOOL, ...OH NEVER MIND U AING GOT NO WHITE WALLS :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you going to dallas next wk :biggrin: or your scared :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Aug 14 2010, 01:57 PM~18309188
> *you going to dallas next wk  :biggrin:    or your scared :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 maybe, , are u going?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2010, 02:02 PM~18309213
> *:0  :0 maybe, , are u going?
> *


yes sir


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 14 2010, 03:32 PM~18309378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 14 2010, 04:23 PM~18309323
> *
> 
> 
> ...



_ had to work!!_......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 14 2010, 09:27 AM~18307655
> *wuts that piece a crap doin behind the elco
> *


yep


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 13 2010, 09:44 PM~18305118
> *$6 on ebay all day.  i'm just sayin'    out of the rings..  but i got dog tag ones and key chain ones. brother works for anheuser busch designing posters.    saves me the corona stuff.    cept beer.  shisty mother fk'r
> *


whos a shysty mother fucker? and 6 bucks plus 10 shipping


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 14 2010, 05:29 PM~18309614
> *whos a shysty mother fucker? and 6 bucks plus 10 shipping
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZZ........... naw but i think he was talkin about his brother and the beer


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i think me and homer p prob roll out to westhimer tonight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 14 2010, 02:32 PM~18309378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


new caddy in htown, looks nice, is it riddingclean on 13s


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2010, 06:06 PM~18309729
> *new caddy in htown, looks nice,  is it riddingclean on 13s
> *


:yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

My homie Jose Salinas asked me to post his info on here  
if you liked his first attempt at patterns and would like to get some work done
PM me or Call him at 832-275-0645


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 06:56 PM~18310141
> *FIRST STEP BUILT WAMMI PUMP , READY TO AT1 KUSTOM HARD LINE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wife out of town, PURO PARTY TIME!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 13 2010, 05:43 PM~18303705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2010, 12:36 PM~18309057
> *HERE FOOL, ...OH NEVER MIND U AING GOT NO WHITE WALLS :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



eres GATCHO GUEY!!!! :twak: LOL


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2010, 05:01 PM~18309527
> *:0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


WHAT'S UP NIX :thumbsup: GOOD SHOW TO DAY


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 14 2010, 04:26 PM~18309331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 14 2010, 05:56 PM~18310141
> *FIRST STEP BUILT WAMMI PUMP , READY TO AT1 KUSTOM HARD LINE    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  AT1 MOTORSPORTS


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 14 2010, 05:11 PM~18309976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

>


:thumbsup:
[/quote]
X50 
Bitch came out clean Homie!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 14 2010, 05:50 PM~18309683
> *DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ NUUUUUTTTTTTTZZZZZZ........... naw but i think he was talkin about his brother and the beer
> *


i was. but no need to explain shit to him.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> :thumbsup:


X50 
Bitch came out clean Homie!
[/quote]
Thanks homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 14 2010, 06:06 PM~18309729
> *new caddy in htown, looks nice,  is it riddingclean on 13s
> *


Not really but frash out :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave: 
EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 14 2010, 04:32 PM~18309378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: HUH DATS MIND FLEET


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 14 2010, 04:32 PM~18309378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Huh :thumbsup: line up lookin nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what up low inc u got that cutlass hangin pretty nice :0 

see all yall boys out there again in a couple weeks


----------



## MonumentsC.C (Jun 1, 2010)

What up


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2010, 10:32 PM~18311493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne.....I see ya chad wit da plaque inda back....congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 12:32 AM~18311493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

wish i could have made it, but it was too far.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 15 2010, 12:12 AM~18311341
> *:thumbsup: HUH DATS MIND FLEET
> *


Damn dawg, lac came out real nice!!! Nice line up! :0


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice kicking it with everyone tonight! Didn't get alot of pics cause the camera went dead. :angry: Even caught up with R.O., Desert Dreams, and Pharoah's after the haters ran us off from Westheimer!!! :biggrin: 









































Then went dead after that....missed pic's of a lot of other rides that were out. :banghead:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 15 2010, 12:01 AM~18312157
> *Nice kicking it with everyone tonight! Didn't get alot of pics cause the camera went dead.  :angry:  Even caught up with R.O., Desert Dreams, and Pharoah's after the haters ran us off from Westheimer!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 14 2010, 11:06 PM~18311725
> *
> 
> wish i could have made it, but it was too far.
> *


oh, what car u have again?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 08:59 AM~18312597
> *oh, what car u have again?
> *



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 15 2010, 07:06 AM~18312615
> *:0
> *


says the owner of 68CV to the owner of 68 wackback


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 15 2010, 02:01 AM~18312157
> *Nice kicking it with everyone tonight! Didn't get alot of pics cause the camera went dead.  :angry:  Even caught up with R.O., Desert Dreams, and Pharoah's after the haters ran us off from Westheimer!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It was nice kicking it with you boys. Very nice rides.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 08:59 AM~18312597
> *oh, what car u have again?
> *


 :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2010, 07:42 AM~18312729
> *:angry:
> *


3000, no zeniths.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 10:35 AM~18312968
> *3000, no zeniths.
> *


no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3100 with the zeniths.


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 15 2010, 03:01 AM~18312157
> *Nice kicking it with everyone tonight! Didn't get alot of pics cause the camera went dead.  :angry:  Even caught up with R.O., Desert Dreams, and Pharoah's after the haters ran us off from Westheimer!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck mick i got off and then got home and to bed i went... it looks like it was a good one... next time i be there if i get off in time for it


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Aug 15 2010, 02:55 AM~18312140
> *Damn dawg, lac came out real nice!!! Nice line up!  :0
> *


Thank you homie


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 14 2010, 02:26 PM~18309331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 14 2010, 02:32 PM~18309378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

DAMN. WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE. WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 15 2010, 11:17 AM~18313140
> *
> *


 :wave: what's up homie


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 15 2010, 11:26 AM~18313175
> *DAMN. WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE. WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?
> *


Happy Birthday Homie!(713Leancon) :h5:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 15 2010, 11:28 AM~18313188
> *:wave: what's up homie
> *


What up :wave:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 15 2010, 11:37 AM~18313231
> *What up :wave:
> *


Orale martin what's up homie


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 15 2010, 09:28 AM~18313188
> *:wave: what's up homie
> *



whut up petey pete


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 15 2010, 09:32 AM~18313207
> *Happy Birthday Homie! :h5:
> *



x83


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Ill be at the next cruise ... With some magic in the trunk....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 15 2010, 09:37 AM~18313231
> *What up :wave:
> *



whats up martin


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 15 2010, 09:26 AM~18313175
> *DAMN. WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE. WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?
> *



whats up homie


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 09:49 AM~18313307
> *Ill be at the next cruise ... With some magic in the trunk....
> *



:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 14 2010, 10:32 PM~18311493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 15 2010, 11:52 AM~18313325
> *whats up homie
> *


What up :wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 15 2010, 10:01 AM~18313367
> *What up  :wave:
> *



gettin ready to take my girl mom to church :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 15 2010, 09:26 AM~18313175
> *DAMN. WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE. WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: it would be nice if it could go back to the old days when it didnt have to be announced and u already knew it was sat night and ppl gonna be out there.....and u just go if u want, can it happen?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Aug 15 2010, 11:46 AM~18313288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut up martin, see ya'll next time? :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 15 2010, 12:10 PM~18313407
> *
> wut up martin, see ya'll next time? :biggrin:
> *


next time lata :run:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 15 2010, 12:10 PM~18313407
> *wut up stanky feets petes :biggrin:
> wut up don't touch my feets
> wut up martin, see ya'll next time? :biggrin:
> *


What's up pat I see you got some jokes lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 13 2010, 02:10 PM~18302286
> *whats up martin
> *


What up Sic :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Lost-my-mind think I seen you cruisin through stafford last night if not you got a twin??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Aug 15 2010, 12:21 PM~18313468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 09:08 AM~18313399
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  it would be nice if it could go back to the old days when it didnt have to be announced and u already knew it was sat night and ppl gonna be out there.....and u just go if u want, can it happen??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


AS SOON AS MY RIDE IS READY, COUNT ME IN!!!X2 WE SHOULD MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUTS UP FOR LABOR DAY WEEKEND???


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 10:08 AM~18313399
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  it would be nice if it could go back to the old days when it didnt have to be announced and u already knew it was sat night and ppl gonna be out there.....and u just go if u want, can it happen??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 15 2010, 01:37 PM~18313888
> *Lost-my-mind think I seen you cruisin through stafford last night if not you got a twin??
> *


Quit lying homie, you will never change


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Aug 15 2010, 01:19 PM~18314397
> *Quit lying homie, you will never change
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 10:08 AM~18313399
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  it would be nice if it could go back to the old days when it didnt have to be announced and u already knew it was sat night and ppl gonna be out there.....and u just go if u want, can it happen??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 14 2010, 02:32 PM~18309378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 15 2010, 03:45 PM~18314586
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 15 2010, 01:37 PM~18313888
> *Lost-my-mind think I seen you cruisin through stafford last night if not you got a twin??
> *


It was me, i was on my way home. :run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 15 2010, 01:29 PM~18314463
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 02:54 PM~18315004
> *:uh:
> *


Ju guts a nicee troka.. :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Congrats Chad, you’re a humble guy who really deserves a plaque in the rear view mirror


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Putting my fleetwood up for sale again some dude backed into the drivers fender (about a softball size dent) and insurance paid me so I'm passing on the savings first $1800 cash takes it drives perfect ac blows cold.... I just lost interest


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> what up low inc u got that cutlass hangin pretty nice :0
> 
> What's up homie thanks we had a blast let me know when it's going down again


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 15 2010, 02:54 PM~18314999
> *It was me, i was on my way home.  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: super clean


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 02:54 PM~18315004
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

im starting to like this shit :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 05:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  getting better


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 05:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


im next big dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! asoon as Tonio finishes molding my a-arms :0 :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 05:32 PM~18315922
> *im next big dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! asoon as Tonio finishes molding my a-arms  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 07:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 05:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good ,,,houston needs an engraver......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 15 2010, 05:47 PM~18316018
> *looks good ,,,houston needs an engraver......
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2010, 05:43 PM~18315985
> *
> *


ANY LUCK ON THE #2'S


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Ready for prince's next Friday...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 06:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 15 2010, 05:30 PM~18315912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 ,big thanks, lil more practice, will do homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 06:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car extremely clean homie, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 06:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 

You find all the parts?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAN O MAN, LOOKS LIKE THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IS PICKING UP IN THE H, FEELS GOOD TO BE PART OF THIS UNIQUE LOWRIDER COMUNITY


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: looks nice


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 06:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: now dats wat a fleet coupe pose to look like!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 05:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 06:21 PM~18316231
> *MAN O MAN, LOOKS LIKE THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IS PICKING UP IN THE H, FEELS GOOD TO BE PART OF THIS UNIQUE LOWRIDER COMUNITY
> *


X64


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 15 2010, 07:15 PM~18316181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Aug 15 2010, 07:27 PM~18315899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2010, 06:42 PM~18316397
> *:wow: :wow: now dats wat a fleet coupe pose to look like!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2....90 'D WITH 5TH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49+Aug 15 2010, 06:46 PM~18316446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks 4 the props homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 07:13 PM~18316688
> *X2....90 'D WITH 5TH
> *


:yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 07:51 PM~18316036
> *ANY LUCK ON THE #2'S
> *


yeah. but i'm holding off. trying to find me pair of these first. no luck so far. but still looking.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 06:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks proper


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 07:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good guet.. It also doesnt look like the usual designs :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2010, 07:28 PM~18316839
> *:yes:
> *


i bought some fake jays from armadillo flea


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 05:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 08:23 PM~18317391
> *i bought some fake jays from armadillo flea
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 08:23 PM~18317391
> *i bought some fake jays from armadillo flea
> *


I heard they raided dat place and got all da ****** sellin da fake jays.........pics of da fake jays? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 08:27 PM~18317427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no, i went with intentions to buy, but didnt see anything i liked. they have some "conoverse" though , player shit mang


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2010, 08:31 PM~18317459
> *I heard they raided dat place and got all da ****** sellin da fake jays.........pics of da fake jays? :dunno:
> *


funny u say that cuz the place was dead and about 3/4 empty, then we found out it was raided and they busted alot of ppl selling counterfeit shit. but there was still 4 shops selling fake j's for 35 bux . i cant tell the difference? i dont give a shit im not in highschool, ill buy them for work :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 10:23 PM~18317391
> *i bought some fake jays from armadillo flea
> *


Nothing wrong with getting fake jays anymore since thats how jb is making all new shoes, with fake colors, designs, and materials.. Im just saying.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2010, 08:33 PM~18317478
> *Nothing wrong with getting fake jays anymore since thats how jb is making all new shoes, with fake colors, designs, and materials.. Im just saying.
> *


i cant tell the difference??? whats the difference?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Few pics from the show saturday, Good turn out.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 08:33 PM~18317477
> *funny u say that cuz the place was dead and about 3/4 empty, then we found out it was raided and they busted alot of ppl selling counterfeit shit.  but there was still 4 shops selling fake j's for 35 bux . i cant tell the difference? i dont give a shit im not in highschool, ill buy them for work  :biggrin:
> *


U was lookin for them black n yellow ones hu :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 08:31 PM~18317462
> *no, i went with intentions to buy, but didnt see anything i liked.  they have some "conoverse" though , player shit mang
> *











* SMH*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 05:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2010, 08:33 PM~18317478
> *Nothing wrong with getting fake jays anymore since thats how jb is making all new shoes, with fake colors, designs, and materials.. Im just saying.
> *


 :twak: ....ALOT DIFFERENCE....QUALITY...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 15 2010, 08:34 PM~18317493
> *Few pics from the show saturday, Good turn out.
> 
> 
> ...


DRE'S CAR LOOKING GOOD..SIC DID GOOD JOB ON THAT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 10:34 PM~18317490
> *i cant tell the difference??? whats the difference?
> *


Lets just you cant tell anymore unless its original shit and not retro. My og 11s have real carbon fiber and the bottom is red orange and the fake and retros have fake carbon fiber and have red on the bottom. Jb fell off


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2010, 08:15 PM~18317316
> *yeah.  but i'm holding off.  trying to find me pair of these first.  no luck so far.  but still looking.
> 
> 
> ...


adidas outlet in cypress has them..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 10:38 PM~18317525
> *:twak: ....ALOT DIFFERENCE....QUALITY...
> *


Niketalk.com or issforums go learn something better yet get so og shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 15 2010, 10:42 PM~18317571
> *adidas outlet in cypress has them..
> *


he need tha wide track......with tha reinforced walls.......im shur those are special order


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2010, 08:44 PM~18317585
> *Niketalk.com or issforums go learn something better yet get so og shit
> *


ALWAYZJWALKIN.....IS MY NAME ON BOTH WEBSITES SON... :uh: ... DONT LISTEN TO HALF THE HYPEBEAST OR SO CALLED OGS OF SNEAKERS


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 15 2010, 10:23 PM~18317391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 15 2010, 08:47 PM~18317611
> *he need tha wide track......with tha reinforced walls.......im shur those are special order
> *


U SORRY..... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 10:47 PM~18317612
> *ALWAYZJWALKIN.....IS MY NAME ON BOTH WEBSITES SON... :uh: ...  DONT LISTEN TO HALF THE HYPEBEAST OR SO CALLED OGS OF SNEAKERS
> *


I have og shoes let me know when you want to compare quality


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 15 2010, 10:47 PM~18317613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 15 2010, 08:36 PM~18317508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 15 2010, 10:47 PM~18317622
> *U SORRY..... :biggrin:
> *


das my ***** ..... i had to get him...... no ****


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 15 2010, 09:36 PM~18317508
> *U was lookin for them black n yellow ones hu :cheesy:
> *












thats the ones i have


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:


> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2010, 08:50 PM~18317641
> *I have og shoes let me know when you want to compare quality
> *


LOL... YOU COMPARING SOME OGS TO RETROS..OF CORASE OG'S GOT BETTER QUAILTY..LOT MORE PADDING...BUT U CANT COMPARE RETROS TO FAKES...  GOT SOME DS 1995 RETRO 11.. SZ 12..... YOU GRADE SCHOOL HUH ??? 6.5 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 15 2010, 08:47 PM~18317611
> *he need tha wide track......with tha reinforced walls.......im shur those are special order
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 15 2010, 08:52 PM~18317664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUSION 8.... MY SON GOT BLK/RED ONES... NO UNTIED LACES... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just saying. to the untrained eye the fake jays are ok for the price? its like chinas and daytons. i guess if ur into it u can spot them a mile away. but no frontin if someone asked me ill tell them they are chinas or fake jays, :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 15 2010, 10:34 PM~18317493
> *Few pics from the show saturday, Good turn out.
> 
> 
> ...


Good turn out Saturday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 15 2010, 08:50 PM~18317641
> *I have og shoes let me know when you want to compare quality
> *


u r 18 yr old? what u know about anything OG :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 10:57 PM~18317731
> *u r 18 yr old? what u know about anything OG  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


this all you


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 10:57 PM~18317731
> *u r 18 yr old? what u know about anything OG  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


I bought some ogs, jb is jordan brand,, no body cant front kid sz jays have better quality than adult jays.. Im just saying


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 15 2010, 10:47 PM~18317613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 15 2010, 10:57 PM~18317731
> *u r 18 yr old? what u know about anything OG  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Full house today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

we got dena in tha house...........long time no see


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 15 2010, 11:15 PM~18317870
> *we got dena in tha house...........long time no see
> *


:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2010, 11:04 PM~18317756
> *this all you
> 
> 
> ...


i got those


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar is the man, your lucky you got a good buddy like that maricone


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 15 2010, 05:38 PM~18315263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 07:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 04:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



 LET ME KNOW WHEN I CAN GO PICK THEM UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 15 2010, 08:22 PM~18317382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 15 2010, 09:04 PM~18317756
> *this all you
> 
> 
> ...


i remember when i was about 9 years old, i was all happy cause my parents had bought me some converse , back in mexico, 
then i realized the shoes said, CONSERVE :uh:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 06:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE .LOOKING GOOD HOMES..


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 13 2010, 04:43 PM~18303705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bojoe.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 15 2010, 06:42 PM~18316397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like a sneek diss


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 09:02 AM~18320950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: , info?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 10:20 AM~18321124
> *:0
> sounds like a sneek diss
> *



Fuck it. Let em. Don't sweat tha small talk homie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 11:02 AM~18320950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that came out good slo. good work on it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2010, 10:26 AM~18321173
> *:wow:  :wow: , info?
> *


no info... 

fresh out the shop


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2010, 10:39 AM~18321274
> *that came out good slo.  good work on it.
> *


as selective as he is, he still loved it


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 09:39 AM~18321276
> *no info...
> 
> fresh out the shop
> *


well done


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 11:40 AM~18321285
> *as selective as he is, he still loved it
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

htown gets first dibs

parting out....front bumper and bench seat spoken for...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thundercats1_@Aug 16 2010, 07:07 AM~18320255
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE  .LOOKING GOOD HOMES..
> *


orale homes, thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

4500 bagged for lay and play, just needs a radio and all the AC stuff was remeoved....fresh 350 chromed with all the good stuff glasspacks and drivews smooth..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 10:02 AM~18320950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What was done?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 16 2010, 11:42 AM~18321307
> *orale homes, thanks
> *


your picale picale work looks good also.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2010, 10:50 AM~18321380
> *What was done?
> *


some lil paint and stuff, no big deal


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 16 2010, 09:50 AM~18321381
> *your picale picale work looks good also.
> *


gracias senor de los discos :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 10:52 AM~18321401
> *some lil paint and stuff, no big deal
> *


Oh.........looks good


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 09:02 AM~18320950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 
So Pierre was in town and didn't stop by to say wassup!?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 16 2010, 12:07 PM~18321538
> *
> So Pierre was in town and didn't stop by to say wassup!?
> *


i figured that car looked familiar.....i always see it at the texas showdown


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2010, 11:50 AM~18321380
> *What was done?
> *


Who's car that is


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 16 2010, 12:17 PM~18321611
> *deeeeeezzzzzz nnnuuuuuuuuutttttzzzzz*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2010, 10:15 AM~18321594
> *i figured that car looked familiar.....i always see it at the texas showdown
> *


:yes: 
Yea he always brings it down from San Antonio.... cool dude.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2010, 10:18 AM~18321619
> *deeeeeezzzzzz nnnuuuuuuuuutttttzzzzz
> *


ha got his assss


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 16 2010, 12:18 PM~18321619
> *deeeeeezzzzzz nnnuuuuuuuuutttttzzzzz
> *


 :biggrin: LOL what's up slim you got some jokes huh!! I got you :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 12:26 PM~18321685
> *ha got his assss
> *


 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 09:41 AM~18321294
> *htown gets first dibs
> 
> parting out....front bumper and bench seat spoken for...
> ...


hows the hood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 16 2010, 10:07 AM~18321538
> *
> So Pierre was in town and didn't stop by to say wassup!?
> *


smooth p?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 01:03 PM~18322059
> *smooth p?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Aug 15 2010, 08:52 PM~18317664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam....***** cant state his opinion cuz ****** take shit da wrong way......fuck it....if the shoe fits wear it............ i aint doing no fuckin tripppin.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 11:03 AM~18322059
> *smooth p?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Just came and picked up real quick


> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 16 2010, 11:07 AM~18321538
> *
> So Pierre was in town and didn't stop by to say wassup!?
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

No hood


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18322051
> *hows the hood
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2010, 01:15 PM~18322188
> *:wow: :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: are you 4real


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

LOOKING 4 LUXURY SPORT SIDE MOLDINGS IF GOT SOME LET ME KNOW NEED ALL OF THEM OR WUT EVER U GOT.....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Aug 15 2010, 11:01 PM~18318437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 16 2010, 01:51 PM~18322541
> *Yes sir.... With no strings attached.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


imma try to be ready this friday gawd damn it :uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 11 2010, 11:58 PM~18290553
> *
> 
> 
> ...































> :wow: :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Jul 16 2010, 07:38 PM~18065341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinon the baddest 90'd fleet out right now


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 09:20 AM~18321124
> *:0
> sounds like a sneek diss
> *


Damn mario....why u acting like that..... I dont sneek diss...i got nuts and say what I want...but I was refering to bojoe's car....homie car done right...my opinion...now u want to instagate....thats fucked up cause got much love for u and ur club.


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 12:37 PM~18322952
> *Damn mario....why u acting like that.....  I dont sneek diss...i got nuts and say what I want...but  I was refering to bojoe's car....homie car done right...my opinion...now u want to instagate....thats fucked up cause got much love for u and ur club.
> *



I'm not intsagatin nothin, thats the way I took it but guess I was wrong


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 12:37 PM~18322952
> *Damn mario....why u acting like that.....  I dont sneek diss...i got nuts and say what I want...but  I was refering to bojoe's car....homie car done right...my opinion...now u want to instagate....thats fucked up cause got much love for u and ur club.
> *


hmmmmm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 12:44 PM~18323009
> *hmmmmm
> *


thanx wey for doin that favor for me


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 09:45 AM~18321328
> *4500 bagged for lay and play, just needs a radio and all the AC stuff was remeoved....fresh 350 chromed with all the good stuff glasspacks and drivews smooth..
> 
> 
> ...


thats the 1 on telephone


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 12:39 PM~18322973
> *I'm not intsagatin nothin, thats the way I took it but guess I was wrong
> *


All good homie....nothing to lose sleep over....im just ready to cruise....wuts up with yalls chill and grill?? Hope yall put one on.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 12:44 PM~18323009
> *hmmmmm
> *


I guess u got something on ur mind...im all ears HOMIE


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 12:54 PM~18323119
> *All good homie....nothing to lose sleep over....im just ready to cruise....wuts up with yalls chill and grill?? Hope yall put one on.
> *


 :biggrin: still in talks but nothing set in stone, but when it is it'll be posted on lil


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 12:57 PM~18323144
> *:biggrin: still in talks but nothing set in stone, but when it is it'll be posted on lil
> *


Thats bet...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 12:54 PM~18323119
> *All good homie....nothing to lose sleep over....im just ready to cruise....wuts up with yalls chill and grill?? Hope yall put one on.
> *



yea I feel ya mine's at Southside gettin hardlined & paneled up gettin it ready for dallas this weekend


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2010, 12:15 PM~18322188
> *:wow: :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 01:07 PM~18323232
> *yea I feel ya mine's at Southside gettin hardlined & paneled up gettin it ready for dallas this weekend
> *


Kool bro..


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

2 cars for sale in orlando florida

here is the 1964 chevy impala 2 door hardtop 
350 hi preformance motor, power glide
engine bay very clean (msd ignition,chrome kit on motor, electric fans,
headers, flowmasters, dual exhaust
a/c car (compressor system not complete)
4 wheel dics brakes 
new weathersleans and stripping
new flawless full ostrich interior (seats, door panels, headliner, dashpad, floor mats)
(all new knobs, armrests, handles, steering wheel, carpet interior) 
flawless candy green paint job house of colors organic green over gold base
all chrome 13/7 100 spoke daytons,new tires
all new everything (all trim, both bumpers, all glass, all emblems, all mouldings, grill)
underbody & chassie has also been refinished in black while it was off the frame
off the frame restored for the last 3 years!! just completed in 2010
all sheetmetal repaired and replaced the right way!!
(needs a radio, and kick panels and a/c brackets & recharge to work) 
will post more pictures if interested
$20,000 or b/o









































$20,000 or best offer..


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

also my other car forsale located in orlando fl
1964 chevrolet impala ss number matching
red paint
327 original , with original stick 4 speed (fresh rebuilt, chorme kit on motor)
new trim ss , and exterior lower rockers
new red carpet & red painted dash with tach
white original style interior (seats flawless,new headliner,new interior handles)
super clean paint , no body issues with skirts
comes with boyd wheels or factory ss hubcaps
older nice restoration.. needs nothing
$20,000 or b/o


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 16 2010, 03:22 PM~18323368
> *also my other  car forsale located in orlando fl
> 1964 chevrolet impala ss number matching
> red paint
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 03:07 PM~18323232
> *yea I feel ya mine's at Southside gettin hardlined & paneled up gettin it ready for dallas this weekend
> *


 :yes: that's rite ready


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 16 2010, 03:21 PM~18323365
> *2 cars for sale in orlando florida
> 
> here is the 1964  chevy impala 2 door hardtop
> ...


Looks good :wow: can't go wrong with a impala


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 15 2010, 08:12 PM~18316169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 01:55 PM~18322591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> I'm jealous :worship:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> > I'm jealous :worship:
> 
> 
> whats up martin


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 02:45 PM~18323019
> *thanx wey for doin that favor for me
> *


7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Lost-my-Mind, NIX CUSTOMS

*Sup fellas* :h5:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 16 2010, 02:32 PM~18324087
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lost-my-Mind, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 16 2010, 04:32 PM~18324087
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Lost-my-Mind, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> ...


Martin what's up my *****


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 16 2010, 02:42 PM~18324194
> *Martin what's up my homie
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Aug 16 2010, 12:45 PM~18323019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt log out from the shop...so you got the wrong person...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 16 2010, 04:42 PM~18324194
> *Martin what's up my *****
> *


This heat is what's bad nearly passing out today.
*Sup pete*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> i havent even done it yet.. is it just that one board
> 
> 
> no its both the back wall & floor board


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 16 2010, 03:07 PM~18324470
> *This heat is what's bad today nearly passing out today.
> he perfers peter</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

he's going to get pissed lol


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 16 2010, 03:11 PM~18324526
> *he's going to get pissed lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Aug 16 2010, 11:44 AM~18322478
> *LOOKING 4 LUXURY SPORT SIDE MOLDINGS IF GOT SOME LET ME KNOW  NEED ALL OF THEM OR WUT EVER U GOT.....
> *


i got two pieces..832-860-0088


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > i havent even done it yet.. is it just that one board
> > no its both the back wall & floor board
> 
> 
> alright


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2010, 03:16 PM~18324578
> *i got two pieces..832-860-0088
> *


he's not talkin bout Super Chicken wey


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

What's up Sic :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 03:18 PM~18324602
> *alright
> *



thank u sir.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LALO+Aug 16 2010, 09:36 AM~18321255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 03:18 PM~18324613
> *he's not talkin bout Super Chicken wey
> *


frenchy's sounds better......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

speaking of fleetwood coupes.  :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2010, 03:29 PM~18324724
> *frenchy's sounds better......
> *


naw player...O' FRENCHY on hillcroft and south main :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2010, 03:29 PM~18324724
> *frenchy's sounds better......
> *


bet u wont go and bring me some back to southside..
no ****


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 03:31 PM~18324760
> *bet u wont go and bring me some back to southside..
> no ****
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2010, 03:33 PM~18324786
> *
> *


hot enuff for ya


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 03:01 PM~18324407
> *i havent even done it yet.. is it just that one board
> 
> i didnt log out from the shop...so you got the wrong person...
> *


Now that makes me wanna say Hmmmmmmm


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 05:29 PM~18324726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I seen this fleetwood be for :loco:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 16 2010, 05:10 PM~18324512
> *he perfers peter  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I see you got jokes :biggrin: WHAT IF?


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 16 2010, 06:19 PM~18325212
> *I see you got jokes  :biggrin: WHAT IF?
> *


My bad pete i kinda egged him on. :cheesy:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 16 2010, 06:23 PM~18325240
> *My bad pete i kinda egged him on. :cheesy:
> *


Its all good homie every 1 gots jokes :biggrin: you no how it goes down at south side


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Joe got down on ur ride Pete..... he's a cool ass dude too


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 16 2010, 06:38 PM~18325388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you like da paint yeah its ok but da leafin fuck no I did not ask for that shit but hey it is what it is just a matter of time ima change it up and my fleet well look much better


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 04:29 PM~18324726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 04:29 PM~18324726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2010, 05:29 PM~18324724
> *frenchy's sounds better......
> *


fenchy's in 5th ward? kinda close to DH though. i'm just sayin'


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2010, 05:29 PM~18324724
> *frenchy's sounds better......
> *


timmy chans > frenchys


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Homer Pimpson, adam 225, LurchPP, Big-Tymer

:twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 03:46 PM~18324914
> *Now that makes me wanna say Hmmmmmmm
> *


u already said it


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 16 2010, 06:16 PM~18325747
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Homer Pimpson, adam 225, LurchPP, Big-Tymer
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Aug 16 2010, 05:13 PM~18325727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all day. i gotta have my fix atleast once a week


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2010, 05:13 PM~18325727
> *fenchy's in 5th ward?  kinda close to DH though.  i'm just sayin'
> *


big pimp,,,,,,,, 68 needs love go fuck with it,,instead on me...... mr lonely


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2010, 05:53 PM~18326120
> *big pimp,,,,,,,, 68 needs love go fuck with it,,instead on me...... mr lonely
> *


Mayne.....tell me how ureally feel og tell em how u really feel!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 16 2010, 05:53 PM~18326120
> *big pimp,,,,,,,, 68 needs love go fuck with it,,instead on me...... mr lonely
> *


man hold up ....big pimps i got 3200 with them zeniths. sup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

chitown..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

southside still holdin


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 06:29 PM~18324726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought i would wander out of my elements.....say whaaassapppening.....lol


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 16 2010, 07:45 PM~18326677
> *thought i would wander out of my elements.....say whaaassapppening.....lol
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18326322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:run: :run:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 08:45 PM~18326674
> *southside still holdin
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work robert 62 comin out clean south side putin out nice kustoms work ain't no body doin it like south side customs :thumbsup: squre bisness homie


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

A LIL PROJECT TAT WERE WORKING ON.......


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 16 2010, 08:11 PM~18327002
> *
> *


wassup brutha?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18326961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

JOHN'S 1ST ENGRAVING.......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (16 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, NoCaddyLikeMine, *NIX CUSTOMS*


sup funny guy


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 16 2010, 09:51 PM~18326745
> *:wave:
> *



sup witcha?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

1 mo T"I"ME!!!  :x: anoda fleet coupe


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 08:11 PM~18326322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 16 2010, 07:58 PM~18327614
> *:0
> *


WUT UP ISS :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Aug 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18326961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. but what is it? :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2010, 08:09 PM~18327747
> *
> looks good. but what is it?  :dunno:
> *


thank's :biggrin: its a speedometer & a pump for a bike......


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18326961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: like them drawin ese


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2010, 10:15 PM~18327835
> *thank's  :biggrin: its a speedometer & a pump for a bike......
> *


oh i know guy that could use that on his work bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Aug 16 2010, 08:09 PM~18327749
> *:biggrin:
> *


  WUT UP HOMIE...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 16 2010, 08:15 PM~18327844
> *:nicoderm: like them drawin ese
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2010, 08:15 PM~18327835
> *thank's  :biggrin: its a speedometer & a pump for a bike......
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave:

SUP GOOFY


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2010, 07:08 PM~18326961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Put that project aside and come pick up this blazer at southside..been about 4-5 months...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 10:07 PM~18327721
> *WUT UP ISS  :biggrin:
> *


i got ip banned


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 08:18 PM~18327890
> *:wave:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 08:23 PM~18327950
> *Put that project aside and come pick up this blazer at southside..been about 4-5 months...
> *
















IS TIS ROBERT OR SIC
OR U THA NU ONWER OF THA SHOP LOL....
AND TIS PROJECT BEEN ON HOLD FOR A YR.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 16 2010, 10:23 PM~18327950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2010, 08:27 PM~18328005
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: PURO.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2010, 08:28 PM~18328011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This sic...but we gettin a lil tired of lookin at this thing..
And its "our" shop






No ****  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2010, 10:18 PM~18327885
> *:biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: looks good time 2 get that ink goin


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 08:30 PM~18328037
> *:biggrin:    PURO.....
> 
> 
> ...


Puro tan ta raaannnn!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 10:17 PM~18327878
> * WUT UP HOMIE...
> *


 :wave: WUTZ CRACKN HOME BOY...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Aug 16 2010, 08:45 PM~18328255
> *:wave: WUTZ CRACKN HOME BOY...
> *


just ready to creep....ill be ready for that cruise in baytown....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

What's up slim say did you handle that shit already


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 16 2010, 10:47 PM~18328273
> *just ready to creep....ill be ready for that cruise in baytown....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 07:36 PM~18325933
> *all day. i gotta have my fix atleast once a week
> *


yep and they got kool aid, that pretty damn gangsta  and I get the "family" discount at the one on Antoine


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 16 2010, 08:11 PM~18326322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that car is missing something...............a booty kit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18326961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice murals


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 16 2010, 09:25 PM~18328779
> *that car is missing something...............a booty kit
> *


Top trim booty kit emblems.....b itch we had this discussion already! !!!!! :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 16 2010, 11:24 PM~18328763
> *yep and they got kool aid, that pretty damn gangsta
> *


there was wing place called Wing Heaven on westheimer that had kool aid aka "unique feature" lol good ass wings too. that location went out of business though. :tears:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2010, 08:23 PM~18327950
> *Put that project aside and come pick up this blazer at southside..been about 4-5 months...
> *


*I promise you that it won't take me 4-5 months to pick up my ride when you tell me that it's ready...Maybe 4-5 hours.. :biggrin: *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 16 2010, 11:33 PM~18328892
> *there was wing place called Wing Heaven on westheimer that had kool aid  aka "unique feature"  lol    good ass wings too.  that location went out of business though.  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


interesting gotta try that spot , you tried wild wing cafe on fry and i10, if you go, get the jalapeno chedder wings shit is off the chain


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 12:26 AM~18329488
> *interesting gotta try that spot , you tried wild wing cafe on fry and i10, if you go, get the jalapeno chedder wings shit is off the chain
> *


wing heaven closed. now its a chino restaurant :uh: 


and naw i ain't tried WWC yet. but its on my to do list.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 16 2010, 10:53 PM~18328350
> *What's up slim say did you handle that shit already
> *


 :uh: that dosent work over the net....gotta say it in person :uh:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

good morning H-town can any body hook me up with the address to 
AT1 MotorSports or the phone# thanks


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its 9am and no trash talking yet?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Aug 16 2010, 09:52 PM~18329158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2010, 12:28 AM~18329504
> *wing heaven closed.  now its a chino restaurant  :uh:
> and naw i ain't tried WWC yet. but its on my to do list.
> *


that chino can't read, his eyes are like miniblinds


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 17 2010, 04:39 AM~18330462
> *good morning H-town can any body hook me up with the address to
> AT1 MotorSports or the phone# thanks
> *


281 330 8004


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 09:00 AM~18330975
> *281 330 8004
> *


mike jones! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

713 390 5979


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 09:12 AM~18331033
> *713 390 5979
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 07:16 AM~18331059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i used that one at work one time and dumb lady called and asked for me , she was asian and had a strong accent. she said "box? what box? i lookin fo ken" lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 09:17 AM~18331065
> *i used that one at work one time and dumb lady called and asked for me , she was asian and had a strong accent. she said "box? what box? i lookin fo ken" lol
> *


i like fkn with the number to the ritz. would give that number out since the dumb bitch at the front door decided to kick me out since i didn't want to tip her homegirl for a coke :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 06:53 AM~18330948
> *its 9am and no trash talking yet?
> *





















EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE!!!! YOUR 1 STOP SHOP FROM 28S TO SUPAPOKAS KNOWMSAYIN!!! 
FROM TINT TO CUSTON AUDIO.......TIRES.....WE GOT THEM HARD TO FIND 175'S TO 30" TIRES
WE HAVE AN IN HOUSE A.S.S CERTIFIED TECHNICIAN (ME) FOR ALL YOUR MECHANICAL NEEDS FROM A/C WORK TO ELECTRICAL DIAGANOSIS TO BRAKES SUSPENSION AND ALL.
CUSTOM PAINT AND BODY WORK ALSO AVAILABLE!!!!!!! 

ANY QUESTIONS CALL 8324340444 NOE.....



EMPIRE AUTO SPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE.......DA BEST ...FUCK DA REST!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 07:41 AM~18331197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can yall get roadstars?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn noe, you are as thin as two frame posts on doors.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 17 2010, 07:49 AM~18331228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfaaoooooo :angry: nice observation...allu can see is myclown feet lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 09:55 AM~18331263
> *Yea I gotta ***** in mo city dat rebuilds em for me
> Lmfaaoooooo :angry: nice observation...allu can see is myclown feet lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 09:00 AM~18330972
> *that chino can't read, his eyes are like miniblinds
> *


and my back hand is like a tennis racquet


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 10:21 AM~18331474
> *and my back hand is like a tennis racquet
> *


 hno: 



























:buttkick:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 17 2010, 04:39 AM~18330462
> *good morning H-town can any body hook me up with the address to
> AT1 MotorSports or the phone# thanks
> *


 wuts up homie....i see u ready to get that lac lifted... 832 297 0800 AT1......U know ur HLC brother..look out for you..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 16 2010, 11:29 PM~18328836
> *Top trim booty kit emblems.....b itch we had this discussion already! !!!!! :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2010, 12:28 AM~18329504
> *wing heaven closed.  now its a chino restaurant  :uh:
> and naw i ain't tried WWC yet. but its on my to do list.
> *


jalapeno chedda wings, makes you wanna slap the shit outta people good


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 17 2010, 08:28 AM~18330836
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 10:22 AM~18331481
> *hno:
> :buttkick:
> *


imma call your azz and trick you into giving up your life savings and retirement money you old bastard LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 10:28 AM~18331532
> *imma call your azz and trick you into giving up your life savings and retirement money you old bastard LOL
> *


i'd probably fall for it since you f.o.b. mofo's are good at ninja skills.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 10:30 AM~18331536
> *i'd probably fall for it since you f.o.b. mofo's are good at ninja skills.
> *


"I am the prince of Nigeria, I want to help you by giving away millions of dollars that is in my bank account, but all I need from you is your account number, social security number, and all your credit card numbers so that I can evenly dispense the funds so that you dont have to pay a high tax". :x:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 10:30 AM~18331536
> *i'd probably fall for it since you f.o.b. mofo's are good at ninja skills.
> *


that and you are old and gullible LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 10:32 AM~18331558
> *"I am the prince of Nigeria, I want to help you by giving away millions of dollars that is in my bank account, but all I need from you is your account number, social security number, and all your credit card numbers so that I can evenly dispense the funds so that you dont have to pay a high tax".  :x:
> *


pm'ing the info right now....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 10:34 AM~18331574
> *pm'ing the info right now....
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 17 2010, 06:39 AM~18330462
> *good morning H-town can any body hook me up with the address to
> AT1 MotorSports or the phone# thanks
> *


he's in lowrider general


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2010, 10:36 AM~18331595
> *he's in lowrider general
> *


whats the deal "too tall jones" :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 10:43 AM~18331638
> *whats the deal "too tall jones"  :cheesy:
> *


mamaselo guey y ponle soy sauce


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 10:45 AM~18331650
> *mamaselo guey y ponle soy sauce
> *


this is america, we speak engrish you wetter :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 10:49 AM~18331678
> *this is america, we speak engrish you wetter  :angry:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 10:56 AM~18331716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 09:24 AM~18331505
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 11:00 AM~18331741
> *:roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


here i broke it down for you fool


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 10:43 AM~18331638
> *whats the deal "too tall jones"  :cheesy:
> *


chillin "chop-suiy"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 11:06 AM~18331796
> *here i broke it down for you fool
> 
> 
> ...


that you in a chinaman hat? nohomo :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 17 2010, 11:12 AM~18331859
> *that you in a chinaman hat? nohomo  :roflmao:
> *


nah i would have had a sombrero on. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 11:15 AM~18331888
> *nah i would have had a sombrero on.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: but the rest of pic is stil accurate?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:28 AM~18331975
> *:uh:  but the rest of pic is stil accurate?
> *


damn you got me on that one. :nono: 

btw, bring your lazy ass to the house, i got some baby stuff for you to take.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 11:29 AM~18331982
> *damn you got me on that one.  :nono:
> 
> btw, bring your lazy ass to the house, i got some baby stuff for you to take.
> *


 :biggrin: 
cool. i"ll txt u later to see when I can roll thru..
no ****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:33 AM~18332021
> *:biggrin:
> cool. i"ll txt u later to see when I can roll thru..
> no ****
> *


Alright brah, try sunday morning if you can.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 09:41 AM~18331197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


interior and fiberglass work?? Ps3 on the big screen!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 17 2010, 09:45 AM~18332112
> *interior and fiberglass work?? Ps3 on the big screen!!
> *


for what car ***** u act like u ridin this weekend or something, im just sayn :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 11:46 AM~18332121
> *for what car ***** u act like u ridin this weekend or something, im just sayn  :biggrin:
> *


He forgot to put that.....:uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 11:37 AM~18332043
> *Alright brah, try sunday morning if you can.
> *


that'll work. Would have to be early though.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 17 2010, 09:45 AM~18332112
> *interior and fiberglass work?? Ps3 on the big screen!!
> *


All dat good shit too.....midgets coming out of trunks and shit....we do it all....everything????? EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 11:03 AM~18332219
> *All dat good shit too.....midgets coming out of trunks and shit....we do it all....everything????? EVERYTHING!!!!
> *


best price on 245/45/18 full set


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FOR MORE INFO CALL : 832-896-7257 ASK FOR- ANGEL
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

slacker


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2010, 10:28 AM~18332436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GUD AFTERNOON, SLIM 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 17 2010, 10:18 AM~18332345
> *best price on 245/45/18 full set
> *


Ooooh mayne...they for the maxima right??? 5 for all 4 mounted n balanced........they aintcheap tires trust me I went thru samme shit on my girls car.......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 17 2010, 12:32 PM~18332485
> *GUD AFTERNOON, SLIM
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2010, 10:27 AM~18332423
> *slacker
> 
> 
> ...


goin down this weekend. shell top in full effect and lac on the switch. another one in the books for the I


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 10:35 AM~18332516
> *Ooooh mayne...they for the maxima right??? 5 for all 4 mounted n balanced........they aintcheap tires trust me I went thru samme shit on my girls car.......
> *


500 dollars ooo wee man


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:52 AM~18332158
> *that'll work. Would have to be early though.
> *


i get up at seven, bring breakfast.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 01:11 PM~18332800
> *500 dollars ooo weeman
> *


Gay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 17 2010, 01:25 PM~18332912
> *Gay
> *


you unemployed yet bitch? sell me what i asked you about the other day.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im still thinking about it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 17 2010, 01:39 PM~18333019
> *im still thinking about it
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 11:09 AM~18332781
> *goin down this weekend. shell top in full effect and lac on the switch. another one in the books for the I
> *


Should ibring my hammer and screwdriver set? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 11:11 AM~18332800
> *500 dollars ooo wee man
> *


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

lets see if you know what i ask roger clemmens to day at work??? its a good one!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Aug 17 2010, 01:11 PM~18333855
> *lets see if you know what i ask roger clemmens to day at work??? its a good one!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Aug 17 2010, 03:11 PM~18333855
> *lets see if you know what i ask roger clemmens to day at work??? its a good one!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


A BOTTLE OF DEEEEEEZZZZZZ NNUUUUUUTTTTZZZZ


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2010, 03:43 PM~18334090
> *A BOTTLE OF DEEEEEEZZZZZZ NNUUUUUUTTTTZZZZ
> *


no but he may need some do to all that shit :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 12:05 PM~18333218
> *Should ibring my hammer and screwdriver set? :cheesy:
> *


you bring lunch. kthankxbye


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Aug 17 2010, 03:11 PM~18333855
> *lets see if you know what i ask roger clemmens to day at work??? its a good one!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


worse place for advice.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18334380


btw, first time you've spoke to a ball player?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 01:14 PM~18333873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big shasta


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WELL BOUGHT SOME NEW SHOES FOR CTS... NOTHING SPECIAL.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ballin, man how u do it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2010, 04:49 PM~18334644
> *WELL BOUGHT SOME NEW SHOES FOR CTS... NOTHING SPECIAL.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you are rolling on deathstars


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 02:53 PM~18334678
> *looks like you are rolling on deathstars
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS THE NAME OF MY CAR..DANNY NAMED IT THAT..LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 02:50 PM~18334655
> *ballin, man how u do it
> *


I WISH..LOOK AT MY DRIVE WAY..LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

BUT WHEN I SELL MY STARTER HOME NEXT YR...I WILL BUY A NEW HOUSE FOR MY WIFE AND SON....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2010, 02:57 PM~18334717
> *BUT WHEN I SELL MY STARTER HOME NEXT YR...I WILL BUY A NEW HOUSE FOR MY WIFE AND SON....
> *


country livin is where its at, im thinkin alvin tx. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 02:58 PM~18334724
> *country livin is where its at, im thinkin alvin tx.  :biggrin:
> *


shit by me is country enough, bring the 60 and fleetwood, 8900 square ft lots only 17k :0 houses built for 90k :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2010, 03:00 PM~18334736
> *shit by me is country enough, bring the 60 and fleetwood, 8900 square ft lots only 17k  :0  houses built for 90k  :biggrin:
> *


thats kinda far out, dont u live in hockley


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 03:03 PM~18334771
> *thats kinda far out, dont u live in hockley
> *


hell yea, like 15 minutes from beltway :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2010, 03:04 PM~18334785
> *hell yea, like 15 minutes from beltway  :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 03:05 PM~18334795
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 04:58 PM~18334724
> *country livin is where its at, im thinkin alvin tx.  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: wouldn't mind living out there & build me a house like this


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 02:58 PM~18334724
> *country livin is where its at, im thinkin alvin tx.  :biggrin:
> *


PEARLAND


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 02:58 PM~18334724
> *country livin is where its at, im thinkin alvin tx.  :biggrin:
> *


PEARLAND FOR ME..BY THE BELTWAY IS WHAT IM LOOKING INTO.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2010, 03:14 PM~18334863
> *PEARLAND FOR ME..BY THE BELTWAY IS WHAT IM LOOKING INTO.... :biggrin:
> *


that is gonna be the new downtown, id think twice. 288 traffic is hell morning and evenings....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 03:17 PM~18334891
> *that is gonna be the new downtown, id think twice. 288 traffic is hell morning and evenings....
> *


HMMM I WAS THINKING MORE CLOSER TO 45 SOUTH NEW PEALAND..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2010, 03:21 PM~18334920
> *HMMM I WAS THINKING MORE CLOSER TO 45 SOUTH NEW PEALAND..
> *


manvel and fresno, live on a ranch :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 03:22 PM~18334930
> *manvel and fresno, live on a ranch  :biggrin:
> *


ARCOLA OR IOWA COLONY....FUCK IT ILL MOVE TO BAYCITY ..GOT 5 MEMBERS OUT THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2010, 03:40 PM~18335088
> *ARCOLA OR IOWA COLONY....FUCK IT ILL MOVE TO BAYCITY ..GOT 5 MEMBERS OUT THERE.... :biggrin:
> *


actually bay city wouldnt be bad. i go there 4 times a week. and they have some big ass land lots. i wouldnt mind but its too far for work.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 17 2010, 02:49 PM~18334644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  shit i feel u
this fucken HOA steady fucken with me :uh: 



FUCK AN HOA! lol :biggrin:  
they can suck on my nuts

so no Killa K-town? lol
fucken white people aint got a real job


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 17 2010, 03:56 PM~18335266
> *
> shit i feel u
> this fucken HOA steady fucken with me :uh:
> ...


MY *****..... KATY JUS TO FAR FROM THE JOB I WK IN CHANNELVIEW..WIFE WORK IN DOWNTOWN  

YEA FUCK A HOA.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 17 2010, 03:56 PM~18335266
> *
> shit i feel u
> this fucken HOA steady fucken with me :uh:
> ...


bcuz u have a chop shop in the garage, what up gallo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: country modafuckas..............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 05:03 PM~18335980
> *:uh: country modafuckas..............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Aug 17 2010, 03:11 PM~18333855
> *lets see if you know what i ask roger clemmens to day at work??? its a good one!!! lol :biggrin:
> *


"Can I handle ur balls" :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2010, 08:59 AM~18330970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk all that country living talk.. i'm saving up to move back to the hood.. this westchase lifestyle ain't doing it for me. closest taqueria is 1 mile away and food sucks! :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2010, 05:32 PM~18336285
> *fk all that country living talk..  i'm saving up to move back to the hood..  this westchase lifestyle ain't doing it for me.  closest taqueria is 1 mile away and  food sucks!  :angry:
> *


just stop paying your mortgage and u will be back at nana's house in no time!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2010, 07:56 PM~18336484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



killin ****** mayne


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2010, 05:30 PM~18336257
> *looks like bank parking lot.      you gonna get dark as hell.
> oh  nevermind.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 17 2010, 05:03 PM~18335980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur hood pass been revoked. real hood ****** drive lows.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>thanks for the phone # to AT1 Motorsport homies 
all HLC brothers ride with pride 



<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/465.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



i rep Juiced C.C. and HLC To the wheels fall off
the only one that rides on 13' in Conroe Tx.</span>


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2010, 07:56 PM~18336484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2010, 07:32 PM~18336285
> *fk all that country living talk..  i'm saving up to move back to the hood..  this westchase lifestyle ain't doing it for me.  closest taqueria is 1 mile away and  food sucks!  :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2010, 10:38 AM~18332543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's sum funny sh8... :roflmao: *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 08:01 PM~18336538
> *bitch u live in spring??
> ur hood pass been revoked. real hood ****** drive lows.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2010, 07:36 PM~18336309
> *just stop paying your mortgage and u will be back at nana's house in no time!!  :biggrin:
> *


ain't welcome back there cept to visit. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just sayin, 68 aint been driven since i took it for a test drive like 2 yrs ago?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 08:30 PM~18336838
> *im just sayin, 68 aint been driven since i took it for a test drive like 2 yrs ago?
> *


naw i drove it back from getting gas gauge fixed. but otherwise yeah.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2010, 06:29 PM~18336823
> *ain't welcome back there  cept to visit.      :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 17 2010, 06:07 PM~18336596
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>thanks for the phone # to AT1 Motorsport  homies
> all HLC brothers ride with pride
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/465.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


no doubt homie... HLC ...bringing work to that AT1!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 17 2010, 05:30 PM~18336257
> *looks like bank parking lot.      you gonna get dark as hell.
> oh  nevermind.
> 
> ...


  ....  ..."no match against the darkside"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lord Goofy, *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, lone star*
wut up roberto...and el kenny


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 06:30 PM~18336838
> *im just sayin, 68 aint been driven since i took it for a test drive like 2 yrs ago?
> *


Mayne....sound like my lac :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2010, 08:43 PM~18336953
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lord Goofy, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, lone star
> wut up roberto...and el kenny
> *


How you know i was online :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 09:41 AM~18331197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


215-70r15 vogues can you get'em? Need a set :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 17 2010, 07:07 PM~18337169
> *215-70r15 vogues can you get'em? Need a set :cheesy:
> *


Yessir ill hit u manana wit a price


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 17 2010, 06:56 PM~18337074
> *How you know i was online :wow:
> *


cause .. i forseen it....  never underestimate my powers young one...


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2010, 08:43 PM~18336953
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Lord Goofy, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, lone star
> wut up roberto...and el kenny
> *



SUP ARMANDO


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

FULL HOUSE,WHAT IT DEW?....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mayne..blast time coming soon..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 07:33 PM~18337423
> *Mayne..blast time coming soon..
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 07:33 PM~18337423
> *Mayne..blast time coming soon..
> *


You tangoblasting :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 09:33 PM~18337423
> *Mayne..blast time coming soon..
> *



you eat some jalepeños weygro?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 09:33 PM~18337423
> *Mayne..blast time coming soon..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 17 2010, 07:39 PM~18337488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.. pizza


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 08:01 PM~18337742
> *If u ain't blastin,you ain't lastin
> 
> *


:0 :0:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 17 2010, 07:30 PM~18337395
> *SUP ARMANDO
> *


chillin homie...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 08:10 PM~18337826
> *:0 :0:0
> *


Da fuck u up to feather weight


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 08:13 PM~18337886
> *Da fuck u up to feather weight
> *


Nothin much.....trying to get this kids ready for skoo........ just trying to get by........ ya feel me..... sup wit u monkey kaka


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 08:22 PM~18337978
> *Nothin much.....trying to get this kids ready for skoo........ just trying to get by........ ya feel me..... sup wit u monkey kaka
> *


awww...
same ol shit.. keepin my head a float and pay this shop rent on time..
and finish my pos car...

might have u do da ac in my regal since pat b bullshittin


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 10:48 PM~18338255
> *awww...
> same ol shit.. keepin my head a float and pay this shop rent on time..
> and finish my pos car...
> ...


u never said come do it, you jus said yea i wanna do it sometime :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 17 2010, 08:51 PM~18338292
> *u never said come do it, you jus said yea i wanna do it sometime :uh:
> *


tell me when so i can bring car to shop.. noe live to damn far anyways


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2010, 08:48 PM~18338255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 17 2010, 09:00 PM~18338431
> *I hear ya...... wellif u need it done let me know....... ill take care ofit......if dat guy  downthere doestn ever leaves da weenies alone n does it I gotcha.....
> :|
> *


tell me about it.. foo got weenies like gun hoslters


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:boink: :run:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2010, 08:40 PM~18336916
> *no doubt homie... HLC ...bring work to that AT1!!!!
> *


:uh: instead of fellow HLC members :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 09:39 PM~18338921
> *:uh: instead of fellow HLC members :dunno:
> *


 :uh: not like ur gonna take that bomb to him anyway


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2010, 11:46 PM~18339006
> *:uh: not like ur gonna take that bomb to him anyway
> *


:uh: I wouldn't take my worse enemy to that fool! My bomb will get quality installation, not a cheap one that'll have to be redone...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 09:55 PM~18339126
> *:uh: I wouldn't take my worse enemy to that fool! My bomb will get quality installation, not a cheap one that'll have to be redone...
> *


hating on that mans work.. :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 17 2010, 11:58 PM~18339166
> *hating on that mans work..  :uh:
> *


:uh: take ur car if u want. That man's work, actions, & words hate on himself. 
Ole instigating ass


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Sup Nick!?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:06 PM~18339262
> *Sup Nick!?
> *



Wassup blake


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 10:05 PM~18339249
> *:uh: take ur car if u want. That man's work, actions, & words hate on himself.
> Ole instigating ass
> *


hes too expensive for me, oh yea and i aint gotta car :happysad:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2010, 12:56 AM~18339764
> *hes too expensive for me, oh yea and i aint  gotta car :happysad:
> *


Says the man who owns multiple houses in his subdivision :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:03 PM~18339825
> *Says the man who owns multiple houses in his subdivision :scrutinize:
> *


i live in the ghetto..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2010, 01:05 AM~18339841
> *i live in the ghetto..lol.. :biggrin:
> *


Just because black people live there doesn't make it the ghetto :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:40 PM~18340135
> *Just because black people live there doesn't make it the ghetto :uh:
> *


its because its only 2 white people on my street


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2010, 01:41 AM~18340142
> *its because its only 2 white people on my street
> *


There goes the neighborhood :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:47 PM~18340178
> *There goes the neighborhood :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 17 2010, 07:40 PM~18336916
> *no doubt homie... HLC ...bring work to that AT1!!!!
> *


fuck that I keep it in the family


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

Wazup blake  We had a bad azz weekend oldies for life


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 17 2010, 04:58 PM~18334724
> *country livin is where its at, im thinkin alvin tx.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 18 2010, 06:24 AM~18341017
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Aug 18 2010, 01:55 AM~18340235
> *Wazup blake  We had a bad azz weekend oldies for life
> *


:h5:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jammin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

CUSTOM HARDLINES BY THE GOOD FOLX AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS......PICS OF THE SOUTHSIDE DUCE COMMIN SOON.........


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2010, 07:42 AM~18341289
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 18 2010, 07:39 AM~18341553
> *CUSTOM HARDLINES BY THE GOOD FOLX AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS......PICS OF THE SOUTHSIDE DUCE COMMIN SOON.........
> *


waiting on the chrome


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 05:56 PM~18336484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need price check on these slow downs, are they 90s or T's with a plug on the back side?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 17 2010, 03:58 PM~18335291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 18 2010, 09:39 AM~18341553
> *CUSTOM HARDLINES BY THE GOOD FOLX AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS......PICS OF THE SOUTHSIDE DUCE COMMIN SOON.........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 07:56 PM~18336484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: looks good


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 17 2010, 07:57 PM~18336495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice hard lines south side customs putin out nice kustom work ain't no 1 on they leave hell na :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:39 PM~18338921
> *:uh: instead of fellow HLC members :dunno:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 17 2010, 04:15 PM~18334389
> *worse place for advice.
> 
> first time you've spoke to a ball player?
> *


no i see them all day 6 days a week


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2010, 08:15 AM~18341782
> *need price check on these slow downs, are they 90s or T's with a plug on the back side?
> *


think they about 80- 100 bucks.. thats our price.. the 3/8


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2010, 08:15 AM~18341782
> *need price check on these slow downs, are they 90s or T's with a plug on the back side?
> *


i dont know shit about these fittings.. robert does


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2010, 10:15 AM~18341782
> *need price check on these slow downs, are they 90s or T's with a plug on the back side?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 09:48 AM~18342507
> *i dont know shit about these fittings.. robert does
> 
> 
> ...


they look like 90s 3/8 port, i want 4...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 09:46 AM~18342476
> *think they about 80- 100 bucks.. thats our price.. the 3/8
> *


80 to 100 each?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 18 2010, 08:42 AM~18341979
> *Nice hard lines south side customs putin out nice kustom work ain't no 1 on they leave hell na  :thumbsup:
> *


leave of absence? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2010, 10:06 AM~18342664
> *80 to 100 each?
> *


yep....if we could get em cheap we would sell em cheap.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for another gbody, cutlass or luxury sport preferred...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Tundra TRD Street Edition


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DUCATI TUNDRA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

1 Members: *Gallo*

check ur pm


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Aug 17 2010, 05:56 PM~18336484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 18 2010, 12:50 PM~18344017
> *Tundra TRD Street Edition
> 
> 
> ...


sum kid in pasadena will buy it.. put a drop kit and try to race it


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 02:34 PM~18344943
> *sum kid in pasadena will buy it.. put a drop kit and try to race it
> *


Bish dat sounds like u...ol lowroddin ass ***** u


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 02:50 PM~18345085
> *Bish dat sounds like u...ol lowroddin ass ***** u
> *


man that slow ass motor.. its all looks..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 02:58 PM~18345142
> *man that slow ass motor.. its all looks..
> *


Put ls1 intake and cam......it'll move....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 05:01 PM~18345178
> *Put ls1 intake and cam......it'll move....
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 18 2010, 01:02 PM~18344130
> *DUCATI TUNDRA
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck kinda outfit is that. built in knee pads lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 18 2010, 02:50 PM~18344017
> *Tundra TRD Street Edition
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 18 2010, 03:01 PM~18345178-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hooker outfit.. no more scratched up knees..
and in case she get outta line and pimp run her over.. she wont get road rash




man i knew this chick that really did get ranned over by her pimp.. ***** hit her with the car... gangsta


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 03:49 PM~18345593
> *cam yes...
> intake no..
> 
> ...


Bigger carb can just make itbog down....wat size carb u runnin on it now?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 03:59 PM~18345678
> *Bigger size  ru now?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

uffin: :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 05:59 PM~18345678
> *Bigger carb can just make itbog down....wat size carb u runnin on it now?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 05:49 PM~18345593
> *
> man i knew this chick that really did get ranned over by her pimp.. ***** hit her with the car... gangsta
> *


*YEAH I TOLD PAT HE BETTER HAVE MY MONEY.......HE DIDNT SO I RAN EM OVER* :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 18 2010, 07:00 PM~18346182
> *YEAH I TOLD PAT HE BETTER HAVE MY MONEY.......HE DIDNT SO I RAN EM OVER :roflmao:
> *


What up homie :wave:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 18 2010, 07:15 PM~18346319
> *What up homie  :wave:
> *


*QO-VOLE PETE!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 18 2010, 03:59 PM~18345678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

How do i put a personal pict. for my avatar? Do i need more posts or what? Anybody


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 18 2010, 07:30 PM~18346428
> *How do i put a personal pict. for my avatar? Do i need more posts or what? Anybody
> *


need to have at least 100 posts. start replying everywhere to increase post count


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Stopping by to wish Sonia a very Happy Birthday :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Aug 18 2010, 07:41 PM~18346492
> *Stopping by to wish Sonia a very Happy Birthday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 18 2010, 08:09 PM~18346698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

got this for sale 1,400 obo or will part out


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 18 2010, 08:29 PM~18346867
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Aug 18 2010, 05:41 PM~18346492
> *Stopping by to wish Sonia a very Happy Birthday :biggrin:
> *




ORALE HOMEGIRL THANKZ....... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2010, 05:33 PM~18346447
> *need to have at least 100 posts.  start replying everywhere to increase post count
> *


alright. thx


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 18 2010, 06:30 PM~18346882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man those r some ugly ass boots. :wow:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 18 2010, 08:29 PM~18346867
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 18 2010, 09:00 PM~18347269
> *Man those r some ugly ass boots.  :wow:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 18 2010, 09:00 PM~18347269
> *Man those r some ugly ass boots.  :wow:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 18 2010, 06:30 PM~18346882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: the things peoplke do for attention...... :nosad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*AT1 AT MY SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 18 2010, 06:29 PM~18346867
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 18 2010, 08:44 PM~18347036
> *ORALE HOMEGIRL THANKZ....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Sonia


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 18 2010, 08:29 PM~18346867
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


that mofo can take two sets of balls out when he kicks from behind. motherfucker giving the keebler elf a run for his money.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2010, 07:39 PM~18347776
> *Happy Birthday Sonia
> *


X41 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2010, 07:42 PM~18347792
> *that mofo can take two sets of balls out when he kicks from behind.  motherfucker giving the keebler elf a run for his money.
> *


SHIT..HE CAN GO WATER OR ICE SKIING


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 18 2010, 07:39 PM~18347776
> *Happy Birthday Sonia
> *



THAX U VERY MUCH...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2010, 09:43 PM~18347807
> *SHIT..HE CAN GO WATER OR ICE SKIING
> *


lmao

"i'm walking on boats"


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2010, 07:42 PM~18347793
> *X41  :biggrin:
> *



THAX GOOFY....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2010, 09:35 PM~18347711
> *AT1 AT MY SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Looks like by the end of the year everyone going to have new set-ups.
Looks good. Show pics when set-up is done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18347825
> *THAX GOOFY....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO PROBLEM MA..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18347831
> *:wow:  Looks like by the end of the year everyone going to have new set-ups.
> Show pics when set-up is done. :thumbsup:
> *


WILL DO... THIS DAY ONE.... IM READY TO CRUISE...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2010, 07:35 PM~18347711
> *AT1 AT MY SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



DAM LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$$$$$ HOW'S THERE PRICES $$$$$
KNOW SUMONE TAT WAT'S TO GET WORK DONE..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 18 2010, 07:48 PM~18347863
> *DAM LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> $$$$$ HOW'S THERE PRICES $$$$$
> KNOW SUMONE TAT WAT'S TO GET WORK DONE..
> *


HIT ME UP...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 18 2010, 06:30 PM~18346878
> *got this for sale 1,400 obo or will part out
> 
> 
> ...


pm me on that quarter top if u want to remove it


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2010, 09:35 PM~18347711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2010, 09:26 AM~18341480
> *   jammin
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2010, 09:35 PM~18347711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

also parting out 90 fleetwood 
going real cheap need it gone
no dash 
no header
no moldings 
everthing else/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 18 2010, 09:35 PM~18347711
> *AT1 AT MY SERVICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whammy.. nice choice


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2010, 08:15 PM~18348153
> *whammy.. nice choice
> *


THX HOMIE...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 17 2010, 08:57 PM~18338373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: I love these cars!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 10:44 PM~18348460
> *:wow: I love these cars!
> *


i know where to find one


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 18 2010, 08:58 PM~18348630
> *i know where to find one
> *


Go sell fodoe and buy it....kthnksbye


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 18 2010, 11:48 AM~18342507
> *i dont know shit about these fittings.. robert does
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 11:01 PM~18348690
> *Go sell fodoe and buy it....kthnksbye
> *


 :uh: 
empire motorsports


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 18 2010, 09:04 PM~18348724
> *:uh:
> empire motorsports
> *


with the projector screen on the wall in the office for layitlow use..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2010, 11:05 PM~18348743
> *with the projector screen on the wall in the office for layitlow use..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 18 2010, 07:00 PM~18346182
> *YEAH I TOLD PAT HE BETTER HAVE MY MONEY.......HE DIDNT SO I RAN EM OVER :roflmao:
> *



bitch you stupid shut yo needs the hair club for men ass up :uh: 

hair loss isn't a hair style puto :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 18 2010, 05:25 PM~18345406
> *what the fuck kinda outfit is that. built in knee pads lol
> *




thats the uniform hugo wears when he punches in on my time clock. he goes through at least 4 a day


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Aug 18 2010, 09:04 PM~18348724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only for dabest....fuck da rest :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

41 YR OLD & LOVING IT.....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 18 2010, 11:16 PM~18348887
> *thats the uniform hugo wears when he punches in on my time clock.  he goes through at least 4 a day
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 18 2010, 11:20 PM~18348949
> * 41 YR OLD & LOVING IT.....
> *


 :wow: 41 :0 LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 10:44 PM~18348460
> *:wow: I love these cars!
> *


 











and i dont know who this bill blass cat is, but like how he touched up the continentals.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*713* :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 18 2010, 10:33 PM~18349093
> *713  :wave:
> *




Wassup bro?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2010, 09:32 PM~18349082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: but I hate thos long fuckers :ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 11:37 PM~18349131
> *:uh: but I hate thos long fuckers :ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2010, 09:39 PM~18349155
> *:ugh:
> *


No **** :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 09:49 PM~18349233
> *No **** :dunno: :happysad:
> *


all ****... (half) ***** u gay!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 11:35 PM~18349110
> *:boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: 61 looks clean


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 18 2010, 09:50 PM~18349250
> *all ****... (half) ***** u gay!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Arabretard what's up my ***** :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 09:53 PM~18349275
> * :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:|


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 18 2010, 07:30 PM~18346878
> *got this for sale 1,400 obo or will part out
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the rear bumper plastic or trim


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 18 2010, 08:44 PM~18348460
> *:wow: I love these cars!
> *



yea me too


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 19 2010, 07:19 AM~18350694
> *yea me too
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what up mario


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 18 2010, 10:04 PM~18348048
> *also parting out 90 fleetwood
> going real cheap need it gone
> no dash
> ...


 :loco: were is this car at?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

IN the pic it was at my job. so i could take out the motor and trany . 
Now its in my back yard looking like shit so it needs to go.lol.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 18 2010, 08:30 PM~18346882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mensohead stop sending me suggestions to add people on facebook. i don't even get on that thing much to be adding your boyfriends.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

owned


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Also got a 425 cadillac motor and 400 trans.. motor is strong, trany slipping
350 chevy engine and 700R4 
all for sale


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 19 2010, 12:30 PM~18352642
> *Also got a 425 cadillac motor and 400 trans.. motor is strong, trany slipping
> 350 chevy engine and 700R4
> all for sale
> *


how much you want for the chevy 350 engine?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 19 2010, 02:06 PM~18353860
> *how much you want for the chevy 350 engine?
> *


U HAVE A PM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i recommend show and go plating out of dallas texas. they did my old ass spinners justice and the price is unmatched. undercarriage pics coming soon  



















PM THIS GUY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=22895


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 02:20 PM~18354436
> *i recommend show and go plating out of dallas texas. they did my old ass spinners justice and the price is unmatched.  undercarriage pics coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 19 2010, 02:27 PM~18354498
> *looks good  :wow:
> *


shit i went on a limb and trusted him with some hard to find parts, almost impossible to find and he came thru with no issues.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 03:29 PM~18354514
> *shit i went on a limb and trusted him with some hard to find parts, almost impossible to find and he came thru with no issues.
> *


Picking up my stuff on saturday. :biggrin: :biggrin: :x:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 03:20 PM~18354436
> *i recommend show and go plating out of dallas texas. they did my old ass spinners justice and the price is unmatched.  undercarriage pics coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ordayas upholstery stock or custom, puts in down in stafford texas :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 19 2010, 03:47 PM~18354680
> *Picking up my stuff on saturday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :x:
> *


mine wont be done for another week  
but its worth the wait :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 06:10 PM~18355244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 19 2010, 04:13 PM~18355264
> *mine wont be done for another week
> but its worth the wait :biggrin:
> *


hey cool story bro


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

If the weather is good, anyone rolling to prince's Friday night?? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 06:17 PM~18355302
> *If the weather is good, anyone rolling to prince's Friday night?? :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 18 2010, 10:58 PM~18349338
> *Arabretard what's up my *****  :wave:
> *


what it do homie? car is looking good


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 05:17 PM~18355302
> *If the weather is good, anyone rolling to prince's Friday night?? :biggrin:
> *


i think *lone star *said he might go, but dont really know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 19 2010, 04:21 PM~18355331
> *i think lone star said he might go, but dont really know
> *


lac is going under the knife tomorrow night and this weekend. :happysad: ill be there next weekend.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 05:23 PM~18355339
> *lac is going under the knife tomorrow night and this weekend.  :happysad:  ill be there next weekend.
> *


but you said you was taking 60 :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 19 2010, 04:24 PM~18355350
> *but you said you was taking 60 :dunno:
> *


oh


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 18 2010, 06:29 PM~18346867
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


en la mother, chuntaros en full effect :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 05:20 PM~18355320
> *no
> *


  ***** that's the story of your life...lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 19 2010, 04:29 PM~18355398
> *en la mother, chuntaros en full effect :uh:
> *


man u can really put a foot up someones ass with that, literally


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 06:30 PM~18355408
> * ***** that's the story of your life...lol
> *


****** i always tell you let's roll during the week. your ass on lockdown.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 04:30 PM~18355410
> *man u can really put a foot up someones ass with that, literally
> *


and on top of that he has sum extra gay ankle tight jeans :wow: lol
its funny how dude is posing all cool 
prolly his Myspace pose


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 06:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


setup looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 04:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


really nice work :wow: , yeah fuck expensive ass adex :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

A man and his wife got into bed for the night. The wife had curled up ready for sleep and the husband put his bed lamp on to read a book. As he was reading, he stopped and reached over to his wife and startedfondling her pussy. He did this only for a very short while then stopped and went back to reading his book.The wife got up and started stripping in front of him. The husband wasconfused and asked, "What the hell are doing, taking all your jammiesoff?" The wife replied, "You were playing with my pussy. I thought itwas foreplay forsomething a bit heavier".The husband said, "Hell no! I was just wetting my fingers so I could turn the pages"


:rimshot:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 05:34 PM~18355439
> ******* i always tell you let's roll during the week.  your ass on lockdown.
> *


It's called work,, il be sure to give u a wake up call at 3:30 am , while your dreaming of the sponge bath your male nurse gives u, at the retirement home... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 06:41 PM~18355507
> *It's called work,, il be sure to give u a wake up call at 3:30 am , while your dreaming of the sponge bath your male nurse gives u, at the retirement home... :biggrin:
> *


i work also guey, lol

wednesday nights at bamboo lounge off of navigation, rockabilly music, hoes and old school rides.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 06:42 PM~18355515
> *i work also guey, lol
> 
> wednesday nights at bamboo lounge off of navigation, rockabilly music, hoes and old school rides.
> *


i forgot bojoe, you got ballet on wednesday nights. :uh:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 04:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass setup homie. :0 :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 05:46 PM~18355555
> *i forgot bojoe, you got ballet on wednesday nights.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao....you have way to much time on your hands sicko..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18355596
> *Lmfao....you have way to much time on your hands sicko..
> *


alright fool, i got to go. it's chowtime and i have to get my tray and peddle my ass to the lunchroom at the retirement home and wait for my grits and shits. :wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 05:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...




Just left Southside.....................damn that shit looks good. cant wait to see it all cleaned up in D-town.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 04:17 PM~18355302
> *If the weather is good, anyone rolling to prince's Friday night?? :biggrin:
> *


Where is this place at? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 19 2010, 04:35 PM~18355445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.. thats what we do here..
and it was all in one week.. from painting the trunk to gettin chrome


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 19 2010, 05:58 PM~18355668
> *Where is this place at? :dunno:
> *


45s and fuqua


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 05:11 PM~18355754
> *45s and fuqua
> *


What time do yall be riding out there?


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 06:38 PM~18355476
> *A man and his wife got into bed for the night. The wife had curled up ready for sleep and the husband put his bed lamp on to read a book. As he was reading, he stopped and reached over to his wife and startedfondling her pussy. He did this only for a very short while then stopped and went back to reading his book.The wife got up and started stripping in front of him. The husband wasconfused and asked, "What the hell are doing, taking all your jammiesoff?" The wife replied, "You were playing with my pussy. I thought itwas foreplay forsomething a bit heavier".The husband said, "Hell no! I was just wetting my fingers so I could turn the pages"
> :rimshot:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 06:46 PM~18355555
> *i forgot bojoe, you got ballet on wednesday nights.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 19 2010, 06:13 PM~18355765
> *What time do yall be riding out there?
> *


Hmm I'm prob goin to roll about 8:30 after my sons football practice... But I'll be there..think short is Rollin too


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 05:31 PM~18355895
> *Hmm I'm prob goin to roll about 8:30 after my sons football practice... But I'll be there..think short is Rollin too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 19 2010, 05:28 PM~18355875
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 19 2010, 07:35 PM~18355919
> *:wave:
> *


*Qo-vole Pablo* :yes:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 06:33 PM~18355425
> *<span style='color:blue'>NOW THATZ SICK!!!!  [/i] *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 04:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


  No matter the reason KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 06:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: huh aint no body doin it like that... SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS IN THIS MOTHAFUCKA :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 04:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 19 2010, 09:30 PM~18356834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 04:17 PM~18355302
> *If the weather is good, anyone rolling to prince's Friday night?? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ANyone with a 50's model car/truck who would be willing to bring it out for a pinup photo shoot tomorrow would be real nice! I know its short notice but the car I was going to have out is having problems. It's going to be tomorrow around 3pm or after if needed. If anyone can help please pm me  Thanks!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 19 2010, 07:58 PM~18357070
> *ANyone with a 50's model car/truck who would be willing to bring it out for a pinup photo shoot tomorrow would be real nice! I know its short notice but the car I was going to have out is having problems. It's going to be tomorrow around 3pm or after if needed. If anyone can help please pm me  Thanks!
> *


Oh and we will be on the South SIde for the photo shoot


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2010, 08:50 PM~18357006
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 08:01 PM~18357087
> *:biggrin:
> *


I should be done by that time. Doin Kemah Saturday night also!!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2010, 09:09 PM~18357148
> *I should be done by that time. Doin Kemah Saturday night also!!
> *


hell yeah im ready to roll.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 19 2010, 09:58 PM~18357070
> *ANyone with a 50's model car/truck who would be willing to bring it out for a pinup photo shoot tomorrow would be real nice! I know its short notice but the car I was going to have out is having problems. It's going to be tomorrow around 3pm or after if needed. If anyone can help please pm me  Thanks!
> *


got my 50 but wife has to do a midnight shift at the da's office, so i'm stuck at home watching the kids so she can get some rest.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 PM~18357076
> *Oh and we will be on the South SIde for the photo shoot
> *


if you can do it sat morning around 9am i can be there but would have to leave at 10 to escort a couple on their 50th wedding anniversary in the northside.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 09:12 PM~18357176
> *got my 50 but wife has to do a midnight shift at the da's office, so i'm stuck at home watching the kids so she can get some rest.
> *


Hmmmmmmm......  put a car seats in that thing... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18357263
> *Hmmmmmmm......   put a car seats in that thing... :biggrin:
> *


they didn't come with seatbelts


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 09:21 PM~18357296
> *they didn't come with seatbelts
> *


Ok old timer, take your sleep aid, get ready for your 3:30 wake up call... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 10:24 PM~18357319
> *Ok old timer, take your sleep aid, get ready for your 3:30 wake up call... :biggrin:
> *


says the oldest looking 33 year old, LOL

ok mijo.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 09:26 PM~18357335
> *says the oldest looking 33 year old, LOL
> 
> ok mijo.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 08:26 PM~18357335
> *says the oldest looking 33 year old, LOL
> 
> ok mijo.
> *



Que es el status con el CDV?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Aug 19 2010, 07:30 PM~18356834-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iono bout dat old school screw shit y'all be fuckin wit but das ma shit :x: :run: :run: :x:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 19 2010, 09:58 PM~18357070
> *ANyone with a 50's model car/truck who would be willing to bring it out for a pinup photo shoot tomorrow would be real nice! I know its short notice but the car I was going to have out is having problems. It's going to be tomorrow around 3pm or after if needed. If anyone can help please pm me  Thanks!
> *


I would, but have to work :angry:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 02:20 PM~18354436
> *i recommend show and go plating out of dallas texas. they did my old ass spinners justice and the price is unmatched.  undercarriage pics coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


ponle techo guey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 19 2010, 10:34 PM~18357398
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2010, 10:35 PM~18357415
> *Que es el status con el CDV?
> *


el guey no tiene dinero para mandarlo


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 08:42 PM~18357467
> *el guey no tiene dinero para mandarlo
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2010, 10:46 PM~18357508
> *
> *


i know.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 04:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good robert


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 04:10 PM~18355244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my next stop after setup is complete.......... black pillow tops


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 08:50 PM~18357544
> *my next stop after setup is complete..........  black pillow tops
> *


 cars coming along well homie!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 08:55 PM~18357593
> *
> *


Nice talk we had hu :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2010, 08:57 PM~18357618
> *cars coming along well homie!
> *


THANKS SHORT DOG..... WHEN I FINISH..FORSURE I WILL GO TO PRINCE'S WITH YOU AND BIGTYMER


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 19 2010, 08:12 PM~18357176
> *got my 50 but wife has to do a midnight shift at the da's office, so i'm stuck at home watching the kids so she can get some rest.
> *


Thanks Latin but I need it for tomorrow. We are doing it at a diner. So it's not that big of a deal not to have a car but it would for sure make the photos look better.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 08:59 PM~18357637
> *THANKS SHORT DOG.....  WHEN I FINISH..FORSURE I WILL GO TO PRINCE'S WITH YOU AND BIGTYMER
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2010, 10:57 PM~18357623
> *Nice talk we had hu :happysad:
> *


it was trip..i wouldnt of thought shit like that was going on by looks of everything.. i would of been gone already tho :run:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2010, 09:03 PM~18357667
> *:thumbsup:
> *


PM A PRICE ON ROCKER'S


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2010, 06:53 PM~18355619
> *Just left Southside.....................damn that shit looks good. cant wait to see it all cleaned up in D-town.
> *


yeah i cant wait either homie they doin the last touch up on it right now :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:03 PM~18357669
> *it was trip..i wouldnt of thought shit like that was going on by looks of everything.. i would of been gone already tho :run:
> *


Yea.....shit ain't gone sour wit me..but them ******....oohhhhweee....I woulda been gone along while ago.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Aug 19 2010, 06:21 PM~18355328
> *what it do homie? car is looking good
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks it will be n dallas this weekend


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2010, 04:10 PM~18355244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's the number to this place


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2010, 09:06 PM~18357704
> *Yea.....shit ain't gone sour wit me..but them ******....oohhhhweee....I woulda been gone along while ago.
> *


DETAILS.. DONT BE RUDE.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW... :uh: :biggrin: COMADRE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2010, 11:06 PM~18357704
> *Yea.....shit ain't gone sour wit me..but them ******....oohhhhweee....I woulda been gone along while ago.
> *


from june to august? trippen 
i see everything going down hill in a couple of weeks


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 04:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: really nice setup  makes me wanna put switches on my rust bucket


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 19 2010, 09:08 PM~18357728
> *What's the number to this place
> *


CHECK UR PM


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 19 2010, 09:08 PM~18357730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea its gon b some fireworks at that bitch real soon :run: :drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2010, 09:12 PM~18357768
> *Nope....nawfside ***** biznizz :uh:
> Yea its gon b some fireworks at that bitch real soon :run: :drama:
> *


NS HURTER...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 19 2010, 09:08 PM~18357728
> *What's the number to this place
> *



281-499-8483


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Wuz up htown ...full house 2nite


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 19 2010, 11:14 PM~18357789
> *Wuz up htown ...full house 2nite
> *


i see that


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 11:13 PM~18357780
> *NS HURTER...
> *


:|


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 09:04 PM~18357683
> *PM A PRICE ON ROCKER'S
> *



PM sent.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:17 PM~18357821
> *:|
> *


BOY ON MUTE..LOL :biggrin: WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2010, 09:19 PM~18357851
> *PM sent.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 19 2010, 09:16 PM~18357814
> *i see that
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 19 2010, 11:19 PM~18357860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WUT UP PEEPS....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:25 PM~18357907
> *whats your pass word on iss? need it to sell my shoes  :x:
> 
> 
> *


what up?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:25 PM~18357907
> *whats your pass word on iss? need it to sell my shoes  :x:
> 
> 
> *


AND I GET 30% A SLICE :nicoderm:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 19 2010, 09:27 PM~18357936
> *  WUT UP PEEPS....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 11:30 PM~18357974
> *AND I GET 30% A SLICE  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:31 PM~18357991
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *











WILL BE MINE IN MARCH...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 06:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


Got damit!!! :wow: its about that time...... lecab needs some updates like this!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 11:33 PM~18358007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


monkey caca


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:38 PM~18358066
> *monkey caca
> *


  ...... MY GRAILS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

your grails are retros? :rofl:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

get with the progamo senor! breakables :cheesy:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE LOOKIN FOR BLUE PITS FROM $800-1200 PARENTS ON SITE SIRE IS BLUE FAWN AND MOTHER IS A BLUE PUPS WILL BE SHORT AND STALKY PM ME IF YOU WANT THE NUMBER TO CHECK OUT THE PUPS


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 19 2010, 09:46 PM~18358171
> *ANYONE LOOKIN FOR BLUE PITS FROM $800-1200 PARENTS ON SITE SIRE IS BLUE FAWN AND MOTHER IS A BLUE PUPS WILL BE SHORT AND STALKY PM ME IF YOU WANT THE NUMBER TO CHECK OUT THE PUPS
> *


THATS IT?? :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Aug 19 2010, 09:31 PM~18357988
> *:wave:
> *



:nicoderm: 
SUP SHORT DOG.........


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

YAL BOYZ WATCH THAT MO CITY DAWG PO PO'S TOWIN ****** FA NO REGISTRATION/INSPECTION I GOT NEW FRONT END PUT ON AND BOOM NEXT FUCKIN DAY GOT POPPED


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:44 PM~18358154
> *get with the progamo senor! breakables  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Goof.....I think u just got served. :dunno:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 11:48 PM~18358192
> *YAL BOYZ WATCH THAT MO CITY DAWG PO PO'S TOWIN ****** FA NO REGISTRATION/INSPECTION I GOT NEW FRONT END PUT ON AND BOOM NEXT FUCKIN DAY GOT POPPED
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:44 PM~18358154
> *get with the progamo senor! breakables  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


FIRST TIME RETRO....... FIND ME A SIZE 12 PERFECT OG AND ALL DROP CHANGE :uh: ..BEEN LOOKING AND THEY ALL LOOK LIKE SHIT


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 18 2010, 09:01 PM~18348011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got good taste in music Homie.....  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2010, 09:49 PM~18358198
> *Goof.....I think u just got served. :dunno:
> *


COMADRE....NO ONE ASKED.... :angry:  GOT SERVED BY A SIZE 6.5Y


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 11:50 PM~18358211
> *FIRST TIME RETRO.......  FIND ME A SIZE 12 PERFECT OG AND ALL DROP CHANGE  :uh: ..BEEN LOOKING AND THEY ALL LOOK LIKE SHIT
> *


 :biggrin: got them for 100 in niketalk about 5 years ago..to bad the soles on these shoes dry up...ask flipjays or any of the ballers on iss pretty sure anyone will flip them for some :change:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 11:51 PM~18358223
> *COMADRE....NO  ONE ASKED....  :angry:   GOT SERVED BY A SIZE 6.5Y
> *


correction
og 7s sz 7


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 09:47 PM~18358185
> *THATS IT??  :biggrin:
> *


YEP I WENT TO GO CHECK THEM OUT TODAY HE TOLD ME PRICE I WAS LIKE :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:52 PM~18358237
> *:biggrin:  got them for 100 in niketalk about 5 years ago..to bad the soles on these shoes dry up...ask flipjays or any of the ballers on iss pretty sure anyone will flip them for some :change:
> *


I DONE SEARCH....NO LUCK..JUST WAIT TILL MARCH..ILL BE HAPPY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:53 PM~18358245
> *correction
> og 7s sz 7
> *


AY TU :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:48 PM~18358192
> *YAL BOYZ WATCH THAT MO CITY DAWG PO PO'S TOWIN ****** FA NO REGISTRATION/INSPECTION I GOT NEW FRONT END PUT ON AND BOOM NEXT FUCKIN DAY GOT POPPED
> *


JUST :machinegun: THEN THEY WILL LEAVE YOU ALONE LOL NAW BUT THEM SUCKAS ARE BAD THEY TRY TO ARREST MY HOMEGIRL TODAY FOR SPEEDING


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 19 2010, 09:53 PM~18358247
> *YEP I WENT TO GO CHECK THEM OUT TODAY HE TOLD ME PRICE I WAS LIKE :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 11:54 PM~18358261
> *I DONE SEARCH....NO LUCK..JUST WAIT TILL MARCH..ILL BE HAPPY
> *


:banghead: i give up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 19 2010, 09:51 PM~18358223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 double served!!!! :run: :run:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:53 PM~18358245
> *correction
> og 7s sz 7
> *



DAM WUT MEN WEAR'S THAT SIZE.......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2010, 09:56 PM~18358289
> *:0 double served!!!! :run: :run:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 19 2010, 09:56 PM~18358297
> *DAM WUT MEN WEAR'S THAT SIZE.......
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 OWNED..LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 PM~18358297
> *DAM WUT MEN WEAR'S THAT SIZE.......
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:57 PM~18358311
> *:angry:
> *


YOU GOT SERVED,BY A WOMAN.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 11:58 PM~18358320
> *YOU GOT SERVED,BY A WOMAN.... :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 PM~18358297
> *DAM WUT MEN WEAR'S THAT SIZE.......
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Aug 19 2010, 09:56 PM~18358297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
x2


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:57 PM~18358311
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SPOTTED A BLACK BIG BODY WIT A SHELL TOP ON MY SIDE OF TOWN WITH SOME OLD SCHOOL DAYTONS TODAY HAD ME LIKE :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 19 2010, 11:59 PM~18358335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: how much are clasess at san jac?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 PM~18358345
> *SPOTTED A BLACK BIG BODY WIT A SHELL TOP ON MY SIDE OF TOWN WITH SOME OLD SCHOOL DAYTONS TODAY HAD ME LIKE :scrutinize:
> *


THAT LONESTAR


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 PM~18358338
> *:0
> :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



DAM I WEAR A SIZE 7....
THEY MATCH MY LOLO.... NICE COLOR....LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 20 2010, 12:02 AM~18358374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics of your feet :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 20 2010, 12:01 AM~18358373
> *:uh:  how much are clasess at san jac?
> *


 just spent 697 on classes, 665 on books


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 PM~18358331
> *:uh:
> *


FUCK SHIT MODAFUCK GODDAM SHIT!!! FUCKINWIT THESE ****** N THEY DRUNKTALKS MADE ME MISS JERSEYSHORE!!!!!!!!!!   :angry: FUCK FUK SHIT!!!!:TEARS:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 20 2010, 12:03 AM~18358392
> *just spent 697 on classes, 665 on books
> *


how many clasess? mf do a killing on books


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 20 2010, 12:04 AM~18358398
> *how many clasess? mf do a killing on books
> *


4


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:04 AM~18358397
> *FUCK SHIT MODAFUCK GODDAM SHIT!!! FUCKINWIT THESE ****** N THEY DRUNKTALKS MADE ME MISS JERSEYSHORE!!!!!!!!!!   :angry: FUCK FUK SHIT!!!!:TEARS:
> *


i had to pee really really bad  but didnt want to miss the chisme


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 PM~18358345
> *SPOTTED A BLACK BIG BODY WIT A SHELL TOP ON MY SIDE OF TOWN WITH SOME OLD SCHOOL DAYTONS TODAY HAD ME LIKE :scrutinize:
> *


:0 fleetwood game finna getheated :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 20 2010, 12:05 AM~18358411
> *4
> *


thats cheaper than hcc :angry: 
cheggs.com to rent books would of been cheaper


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:05 PM~18358413
> *i had to pee really really bad    but didnt want to miss the chisme
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 20 2010, 12:06 AM~18358424
> *thats cheaper than hcc  :angry:
> cheggs.com to rent books would of been cheaper
> *


but I would have had to wait :uh: & I start Mon. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 PM~18358297
> *DAM WUT MEN WEAR'S THAT SIZE.......
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18358391
> *nope..she has roadstars
> 
> pics of your feet  :happysad:
> *


N OTHR ON THAT SIDE WITH BLK FLEET... AND FRANK PROBLY MISTAKEN THE RIMS


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 20 2010, 12:07 AM~18358437
> *but I would have had to wait :uh:  & I start Mon.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


books get there in 2 days..could get the books from the book store and return them..just make sure you get used not new


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 20 2010, 12:09 AM~18358460
> *books get there in 2 days..could get the books from the book store and return them..just make sure you get used not new
> *


they had only 1 book used :uh: everything else was new


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 20 2010, 12:10 AM~18358467
> *they had only 1 book used  :uh:  everything else was new
> *


damn wtf you taking?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 20 2010, 12:07 AM~18358431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope nope, i highly doubt that


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 20 2010, 12:11 AM~18358479
> *damn wtf you taking?
> *


Bio, Geo, math, & govt 2


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 10:09 PM~18358454
> *N OTHR ON THAT SIDE WITH BLK FLEET... AND FRANK PROBLY MISTAKEN THE RIMS
> *


YEAH I COULDNT REALLY TELL WHAT KINDA RIMS JUST KNEW THEY WERE NOT KNOCKOFFS


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 10:02 PM~18358374
> *THAT LONESTAR
> *


YUP


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 20 2010, 12:13 AM~18358496
> *Bio, Geo, math, & govt 2
> *


ahahaha clasess with lots of homework


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 20 2010, 12:14 AM~18358518
> *ahahaha clasess with lots of homework
> *


:yessad: that means no more shows!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:14 PM~18358518
> *ahahaha clasess with lots of homework
> *


now he wont have time to cruise in his lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18358391
> *nope..she has roadstars
> 
> pics of your feet  :happysad:
> *


 :no: :x: :x:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Aug 20 2010, 12:15 AM~18358526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  me neither


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 19 2010, 10:15 PM~18358526
> *:yessad: that means no more shows!
> *


Wtf u going to shows for....fuckshows.....plus not dissin...but ain't like u got acar...fuck ashow.....jussayin.....knowmsayin...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 PM~18358547
> * me neither
> *


+1


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 20 2010, 12:16 AM~18358544
> *:no:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:17 AM~18358554
> *Wtf u going to shows for....fuckshows.....plus not dissin...but ain't like u got acar...fuck ashow.....jussayin.....knowmsayin...
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:17 PM~18358558
> *:naughty:
> *


 :twak: :twak: 
WE HERE TO SAVE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 20 2010, 12:19 AM~18358581
> *:twak:  :twak:
> WE HERE TO SAVE
> 
> ...


off topic stays in off topic...you should be banned :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2010, 10:17 PM~18358554
> *Wtf u going to shows for....fuckshows.....plus not dissin...but ain't like u got acar...fuck ashow.....jussayin.....knowmsayin...
> *


 :happysad: guilty... i just like to look at lowriders


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:20 PM~18358595
> *off topic stays in off topic...you should be banned  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


SHOULD BE ASLEEP LITTLE BOY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 20 2010, 12:21 AM~18358618
> *SHOULD BE ASLEEP LITTLE BOY
> *


im grown up now, i can do what ever i want! you aint my daddy!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18358632
> *im grown up now, i can do what ever i want! you aint my daddy!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 19 2010, 10:20 PM~18358597
> *:happysad:  guilty... i just like to look at lowriders
> *


Mehh...same shit....different weekend.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 10:19 PM~18358581
> *:twak:  :twak:
> WE HERE TO SAVE
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 19 2010, 10:26 PM~18358699
> *Mehh...same shit....different weekend.
> *


check ur pm!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 19 2010, 10:27 PM~18358704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

whats up Goofy 
hey you know where i can find a digital dash for the lac homie[/COLOR]


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:25 PM~18358678
> *im out
> *



DAM WHERE HE GO......I WAS JUST GETTING STARTED....OH WELL....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 20 2010, 12:30 AM~18358755
> *DAM WHERE HE GO......I WAS JUST GETTING STARTED....OH WELL....
> *


 :cheesy: im back!















:rofl:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 20 2010, 12:29 AM~18358736
> *whats up Goofy
> hey you know where i can find a digital dash for the lac homie[/COLOR]
> *



you want one installed i hav'em....... :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:26 AM~18358699
> *Mehh...same shit....different weekend.
> *


I wonder who that person think "is doing it" in the lowrider scene
im still thinking of the shit that was said, serious business


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:34 PM~18358808
> *I wonder who that person think "is doing it" in the lowrider scene
> im still thinking of the shit that was said, serious business
> *


Who? Wat?? No nintendo????


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2010, 10:34 PM~18358802
> *you want one installed i hav'em....... :cheesy:
> *


this is the king of lacs beto..brian wil hook u up


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:43 AM~18358893
> *Who? Wat?? No nintendo????
> *


plastic vent window? lol


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:43 AM~18358893
> *Who? Wat?? No nintendo????
> *


Should of been paying attention


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 20 2010, 12:43 AM~18358904
> *this is the king of lacs beto..brian wil hook u up
> *


when do I get to molest your lac? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Aug 19 2010, 10:34 PM~18358802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:49 AM~18358963
> *:uh: hope he has deeppockets............ :cheesy:
> :uh: ponle condom!
> Veert *****....vert!
> ...


puro pedo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:49 AM~18358963
> *:uh: hope he has deeppockets............ :cheesy:
> :uh: ponle condom!
> Veert *****....vert!
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2010, 10:50 PM~18358970
> *puro pedo
> *


:biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 06:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...



ya'll gotta see this shit in person, gottdam! :wow: 


got one more finna bust out ya'll gonna like :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:51 PM~18358973
> *Pm sent
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

sorry homie it takes me a minute to reply iam at work


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! The road has been rough but I'm back JUST LIKE THAT with yet another one, so the wait is over! Volume 19. is set to be released September 12th 2010.In this one i travel to Louisville,KY to bring you the steady growing Back Bumper Bash were there is no ruler,at this show it is strictly nosing up. Lets not forget that the cruise is insane. The San bernardino hop after the show was a real grudge match cause everyone that hop was hopping to get back at there rivals. Kool-aids Tuesday night hop was worth it San Diego,CA Came deep and was on point with there cars, Every car they brought was on the bumper! man San Diego really did it big in the whole video they were everywhere with 4+ cars! Arizona you know they always repping big in all the videos so you already know. Delano Majestics had a nice turn out, with people coming from all over and it is all on this DVD! I will be taking preorders from now til September 2nd. 2010. and remember i am giving away a adex dump to one of my preorderers. Below is the preview of vol.19 I hope you all enjoy!!!*


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

whats good big H 
whats going on this weekend


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 20 2010, 12:56 AM~18359030
> *ya'll gotta see this shit in person, gottdam!  :wow:
> got one more finna bust out ya'll gonna like  :biggrin:
> *


Looks sic huh :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 20 2010, 12:34 AM~18358802
> *you want one installed i hav'em....... :cheesy:
> *


You got em what's up wit 1


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 19 2010, 09:59 PM~18357637
> *THANKS SHORT DOG.....  WHEN I FINISH..FORSURE I WILL GO TO PRINCE'S WITH YOU AND BIGTYMER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 20 2010, 12:48 AM~18358950
> *when do I get to molest your lac? :biggrin:
> *


MINE AS SOON IT COMES OUT OF PAINT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 PM~18358297
> *DAM WUT MEN WEAR'S THAT SIZE.......
> *


midget elves


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 04:22 AM~18359907
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks for the text message. :buttkick:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2010, 05:38 AM~18360109
> *thanks for the text message.  :buttkick:
> *


What time was that good buddy....????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 07:40 AM~18360231
> *What time was that good buddy....????
> *


around 5:11am when i checked my cell since my son woke me up.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2010, 04:34 AM~18360102
> *midget elves
> *


Nah..he a overgrown midget.. :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 20 2010, 01:50 AM~18359483
> *You got em what's up wit 1
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2010, 07:39 AM~18360462
> *around 5:11am when i checked my cell since my son woke me up.
> *


Good.... I txt your ass at 3:50 am


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 09:05 AM~18360641
> *Good.... I txt your ass at 3:50 am
> *


i was zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz at that time


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *







> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 19 2010, 04:20 PM~18354436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANKS AGIN KENNY... *

ALFREDO AND GUY'S FROM ROLLERZ ONLY 713

*Get Ready to get addicted to Chrome....*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 20 2010, 09:10 AM~18360677
> * ............ S H O W & G O...........
> Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing
> 
> ...


you need to get ready for less sleep at night. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Aug 19 2010, 08:40 PM~18357452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need roof grill and kit , and chrome. and a place to park the 60 so boys wont get me for my shit mang,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:25 PM~18358678
> *im out
> *


no one cares when u come and go


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2010, 09:27 AM~18360782
> *i need roof grill and kit , and chrome. and a place to park the 60 so boys wont get me for my shit mang,
> *


park it in tha yard with a sign on it that reads "i wish a ***** would"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2010, 09:33 AM~18360808
> *park it in tha yard with a sign on it that reads "i wish a ***** would"
> *


he'd end up having quannel x doing a ralley infront of his home for a white man shooting an unarmed black man. :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 20 2010, 07:33 AM~18360808
> *park it in tha yard with a sign on it that reads "i wish a ***** would"
> *


dude knocked on my door last night askin for a slim jim lol uhhhhh


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 20 2010, 09:12 AM~18360688
> *you need to get ready for less sleep at night.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Dont I know it..... With my First born I use to wake up every 3 hours top feed him.
Even if he was'nt crying, just cues they tolled me to feed him every 3 hours...

Forget that, This time Im not getting up. Time for the wife to put in work..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 19 2010, 11:56 PM~18358297
> *DAM WUT MEN WEAR'S THAT SIZE.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 11:44 PM~18358154
> *get with the progamo senor! breakables  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


how much? my 4 year old nephew needs a pair


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2010, 09:35 AM~18360822
> *dude knocked on my door last night askin for a slim jim lol uhhhhh
> *


HA


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Aug 20 2010, 12:03 AM~18358392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck the schools book store.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for adex squares new in houston, and also a set of 13s too, who has them?? deezz nuttzzz dont!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 19 2010, 10:46 PM~18358938
> *Should of been paying attention
> *


i know where they sell books on how to build a car.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2010, 01:21 PM~18362462
> *i know where they sell books on how to build a car.
> *


I dont like getting dirty so...,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 20 2010, 01:39 PM~18362595
> *I dont like getting dirty so...,
> *


True, you drop $300.00 like it's nothing.





:rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2010, 11:21 AM~18362462
> *i know where they sell books on how to build a car.
> *


Lowriding for dummie :dunno:


----------



## TheOldSoul69 (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Marcustoms_@Dec 10 2007, 01:51 AM~9415226
> *Booming.. wish it was.... just trying to put out some nice work. .but it is sure hard to find good help and people that want to work. you finish up your ride
> *


That was posted on December 10, 2007. Boy, boy, boy...did you Jinx yaself!!! 

My how the tables have turned, huh???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2010, 02:20 PM~18362903
> *Lowriding for dummie :dunno:
> *


----------



## TheOldSoul69 (Aug 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 20 2010, 12:04 AM~18358397
> *FUCK SHIT MODAFUCK GODDAM SHIT!!! FUCKINWIT THESE ****** N THEY DRUNKTALKS MADE ME MISS JERSEYSHORE!!!!!!!!!!   :angry: FUCK FUK SHIT!!!!:TEARS:
> *


You're gay for that one!! Should've been at the club wit us making anotha movie but instead you would rather watch Jersey Shore...gitthefukouttaheeeer


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheOldSoul69_@Aug 20 2010, 02:10 PM~18363746
> *You're gay for that one!!  Should've been at the club wit us making anotha movie but instead you would rather watch Jersey Shore...gitthefukouttaheeeer
> *


Bitch u ain't tell me u was gona go :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2010, 01:14 PM~18362408
> *looking for adex squares new in houston, and also a set of 13s too, who has them?? deezz nuttzzz dont!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fk these ****** and their back to school talk esp that little bitch, ain't like he gonna finish.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 20 2010, 03:48 PM~18364578
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


Wat u gona wit some adex in da trunk of da lecab :dunno:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

PUTTIN OG HOUSTON LOWRIDERS BACK ON TOP. CHOWU...
BUENAS TARDES CHULADAS.... uffin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2010, 11:14 AM~18362408
> *looking for adex squares new in houston, and also a set of 13s too, who has them?? deezz nuttzzz dont!!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like someone got a monte after all :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 20 2010, 11:14 AM~18362408
> *looking for adex squares new in houston, and also a set of 13s too, who has them?? deezz nuttzzz dont!!  :biggrin:
> *


mick still has those 3 super duties i believe?new.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

71 miles outside of Dallas


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 10:01 PM~18366131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was you on 225 about 10:30pm


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

Cali has the Impala's 

But in Screwston we have the Cadillac 

We ride low an slow an clean like a mobster


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 20 2010, 11:08 PM~18366902
> *PASADENA has the Impala's
> 
> But  in Screwston we have the Cadillac
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 10:01 PM~18366131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 06:22 PM~18364796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Aug 20 2010, 07:18 PM~18365907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do he wanna sell it ???


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

Tru Latin Kustom Holding it down 
with the Impala's


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:thumbsdown:  :buttkick: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :loco: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 20 2010, 10:14 PM~18366943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 20 2010, 04:34 AM~18360102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

JESUS LOVE'S LOWRIDER'S


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2010, 10:11 PM~18366920
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 21 2010, 01:43 AM~18367284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

MACHETE-OFFICIAL TRAILER
MOVIE PREVIEW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8rslIZV85U

http://machete-movie-2010.notlong.com/


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2010, 11:02 PM~18366461
> *71 miles outside of Dallas
> *


We all with you homie already in dallas had a good trip weather good not so cold like last time :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 06:22 PM~18364796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Big tymer fleetwood lookin good homie not 2 many ppl got them fleet's :thumbsup: what's da next thang you got in mind


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 20 2010, 11:37 PM~18367030
> *Tru Latin Kustom Holding it down
> with the Impala's
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 21 2010, 01:40 AM~18367519
> *Big tymer fleetwood lookin good homie not 2 many ppl got them fleet's  :thumbsup: what's da next thang you got in mind
> *


Thanks man...next is to juice the lac... Then reassemble the 64.....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 21 2010, 03:01 AM~18367577
> *Thanks man...next is to juice the lac... Then reassemble the 64.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that's what's up who goin 2 juice it up 4 u


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Aug 21 2010, 12:37 AM~18367030
> *Tru Latin Kustom Holding it down
> with the Impala's
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 


Yup


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 21 2010, 02:25 AM~18367463
> *MACHETE-OFFICIAL TRAILER
> MOVIE PREVIEW
> 
> ...


repost


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 21 2010, 01:43 AM~18367284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jesus luvs everyone ..........unless u was talkin about :hey:sus: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 21 2010, 01:43 AM~18367284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus killed the art of lowridin
jesus invented donks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sup riders and no riders


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2010, 09:30 AM~18368281
> *sup riders and no riders
> *


:wave:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 20 2010, 11:43 PM~18367284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a pic of my hair :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2010, 07:30 AM~18368281
> *sup riders and no riders
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

More pics from Friday night, good times and cool peeps..


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

cool hanging with yall last night


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 21 2010, 08:26 AM~18368518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean caddies!!!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 21 2010, 07:25 AM~18368262
> *Jesus killed the art of lowridin
> jesus invented donks
> *


 :nono: :twak:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 21 2010, 12:15 PM~18369082
> *:nono:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ps


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 20 2010, 10:56 PM~18366422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this line up is missing something


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

if anyone is interested my neighbor has some chrome 24 inch rims with black inserts and tires for sale, 6 lug off a 05 chevy tahoe for sale 1000.00, i have pics on my phone for those interested..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2010, 01:34 PM~18369496
> *if anyone is interested my neighbor has some chrome 24 inch rims with black inserts and tires for sale, 6 lug off a 05 chevy tahoe for sale 1000.00, i have pics on my phone for those interested..
> *


go to www.donkridingqueers.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 21 2010, 08:26 AM~18368518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2010, 11:55 AM~18369609
> *go to www.donkridingqueers.com
> *


naw posted it in here bcuz nobody is lowriding in houston, more big rims here :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

Damn where's everybody at? :dunno:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

Shit I should of went to this dallas show instead of the 8th.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 21 2010, 03:44 PM~18370762
> *Shit I should of went to this dallas show instead of the 8th.
> *


u can still go... i think me and slimneverbeenonthebumper are gonna go tomorrow morning


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 21 2010, 05:44 PM~18370762
> *Shit I should of went to this dallas show instead of the 8th.
> *


2 day's roll in n dallas was good yea u should had made your way missin out


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2010, 03:48 PM~18370798
> *u can still go... i think me and slimneverbeenonthebumper are gonna go tomorrow morning
> *


Time u pickin me up :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 21 2010, 04:17 PM~18371012
> *Time u pickin me up :|
> *


what time u gon be ready.. all i know is it takes 4hrs to get there.. so let me know maybe we can leave around 8-9am???


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2010, 12:15 PM~18369737
> *naw posted it in here bcuz nobody is lowriding in houston, more big rims here  :biggrin:
> *


ouch ......
:tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 21 2010, 05:36 PM~18371385
> *ouch ......
> :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: i need some 13s u got some??


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

bunch of leaky chinas lol 
spares and paperweights :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 21 2010, 06:39 PM~18371719
> *bunch of leaky chinas lol
> spares and paperweights  :biggrin:
> *


lol...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2010, 02:15 PM~18369737
> *naw posted it in here bcuz nobody is lowriding in houston, more big rims here  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18371757
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2010, 06:59 PM~18371827
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 21 2010, 07:28 PM~18371955
> *:nono:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 21 2010, 08:26 AM~18368518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My coupe deville will be in the next pic with yall homies


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 19 2010, 08:30 PM~18356834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 21 2010, 10:07 PM~18372185
> *My coupe deville will be in the next pic with yall homies
> *


gonna start gettin a bit crowded


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 05:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice. when are you going to start chrome plating at your house? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Aug 22 2010, 06:19 AM~18374611
> *nice. when are you going to start chrome plating at your house? :biggrin:
> *


  HA, proly wnt get to that point, :biggrin:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Aug 22 2010, 09:19 AM~18374611
> *nice. when are you going to start chrome plating at your house? :biggrin:
> *


lla mamasela :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgr59RiYaq8

:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 21 2010, 10:26 AM~18368518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When is the next one? I was fishing this friday and didn't get the text from short dog until about 1:00.


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 21 2010, 09:07 PM~18372185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wave: lowriding homies.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 21 2010, 04:04 PM~18370922
> *2 day's roll in n dallas was good yea u should had made your way missin out
> *


Na i kept getting lost and spent to much money last time. post some pics.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 19 2010, 10:48 PM~18358950
> *when do I get to molest your lac? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 21 2010, 09:05 PM~18372566
> *
> *


I didn't turn my phone on until 2pm when I got a hold of a charger :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2010, 03:36 PM~18377197
> *I didn't turn my phone on until 2pm when I got a hold of a charger :happysad:
> *


its cool i didnt go anyway, went by fineline's and been in the streets all day


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 22 2010, 11:36 AM~18375205
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgr59RiYaq8
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 21 2010, 07:37 PM~18372012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dis ***** here^^^^


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 22 2010, 07:13 PM~18378564
> *dis ***** here^^^^
> *


Lac ride lika lac?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2010, 10:06 PM~18379058
> *Lac ride lika lac?
> *


rides like it aint even lifted


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2010, 08:06 PM~18379058
> *Lac ride lika lac?
> *


 :0 accumies?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

On tha way back from Dallas. Bad ass car show. Lots of convertibles out there, I felt right at home Lots of real lowriders out there. Can't wait til the next one. A yo Slick, you and Memo make it home alright?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2010, 09:22 PM~18379249
> *On tha way back from Dallas. Bad ass car show. Lots of convertibles up there,I felt right at home Lots of real lowriders out there. Can't wait til the next one.  A yo Slick, you and Memo make it home alright?
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 22 2010, 02:11 PM~18376115
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 22 2010, 02:04 PM~18376078
> *Na i kept getting lost and spent to much money last time. post some pics.
> *


4 sho my ***** we makin our way back 2 houston dallas car show was off da chain man hold pics will b posted soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car is filthy, still need to build a wall, put carpet back in and clean it etc. but FINELINE put it down again today. in at 10am, out at 7pm. , then mashing 105 on the beltway cut on fluid. complete install a arms start to finish. B"I"G coming to a scene near you   























































still need to chrome a few things,  good lookin out today slim


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Wish i could of made it to the dallas show.  
Congrats to Latin Kustoms representing to the fullest @ dallas car show today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

sup Slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2010, 10:27 PM~18379305
> *car is filthy, still need to build a wall, put carpet back in and clean it etc.  but FINELINE put it down again today. in at 10am, out at 7pm.  , then mashing 105 on the beltway cut on fluid.  complete install a arms  start to finish.  B"I"G coming to a scene near you
> 
> 
> ...


no problem .......tha ac had my hand freezing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 22 2010, 10:31 PM~18379356
> *sup Slim
> *


chilllin .....how was the wifes party????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Aug 22 2010, 08:09 PM~18379080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne......now das a good look.......all in 1day........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 22 2010, 10:35 PM~18379392
> *chilllin .....how was the wifes party????
> *


good, good, we went to the club later that night. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 22 2010, 10:38 PM~18379425
> *good, good, we went to the club later that night.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 22 2010, 08:37 PM~18379415
> *:0 :0 mayne.........mashin fo dreams on leather n juice.....
> :yes:
> Mayne......now das a good look.......all in 1day........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


trunk looks like shit cuz i had to get home to watch my soap opera :biggrin: 

ill posted complete'd pics in a couple days.


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 22 2010, 08:30 PM~18379349
> *Wish i could of made it to the dallas show.
> Congrats to Latin Kustoms representing to the fullest @ dallas car show today. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: THAT'S WATS UP...CONGRATS HOMIES...!!!


----------



## omar32733 (Jun 1, 2010)

hat shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.
_____________________________________
Cosmetic Dentistry
Cosmetic Dentist


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar32733_@Aug 22 2010, 11:57 PM~18380160
> *hat shit died years ago when someone invited all the chinos and wannabe gangsters to that strip.
> _____________________________________
> Cosmetic Dentistry
> ...


newbs :twak:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2010, 08:27 PM~18379305
> *car is filthy, still need to build a wall, put carpet back in and clean it etc.  but FINELINE put it down again today. in at 10am, out at 7pm.  , then mashing 105 on the beltway cut on fluid.  complete install a arms  start to finish.  B"I"G coming to a scene near you
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pics from the Dallas Show 2day...  Ya'll held it down...*


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 23 2010, 12:13 AM~18380304
> *Pics from the Dallas Show 2day...  Ya'll held it down...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that's what's up car show n dallas tx was off da chain we just got back n2 pasadena had a good trip there an back more pics will be posted soon


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 22 2010, 10:30 PM~18379349
> *Wish i could of made it to the dallas show.
> Congrats to Latin Kustoms representing to the fullest @ dallas car show today. :thumbsup:
> *


4sho homie and congrats on ur win with ur fleetwood out der :thumbsup: ur cadillac fleetwood was lookin good nuthin but good talk about ur car out there


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2010, 09:27 PM~18379305
> *car is filthy, still need to build a wall, put carpet back in and clean it etc.  but FINELINE put it down again today. in at 10am, out at 7pm.  , then mashing 105 on the beltway cut on fluid.  complete install a arms  start to finish.  B"I"G coming to a scene near you
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....can't wait to lift my lac, I got next...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 21 2010, 11:35 AM~18369190
> *this line up is missing something
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 23 2010, 06:58 AM~18381547
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 23 2010, 03:54 AM~18381437
> *Nice....can't wait to lift my lac, I got next...
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 23 2010, 04:58 AM~18381547
> *
> *


lmaooooooooooo now dats not nice :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 23 2010, 04:58 AM~18381547
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2010, 08:27 PM~18379305
> *car is filthy, still need to build a wall, put carpet back in and clean it etc.  but FINELINE put it down again today. in at 10am, out at 7pm.  , then mashing 105 on the beltway cut on fluid.  complete install a arms  start to finish.  B"I"G coming to a scene near you
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 23 2010, 06:58 AM~18381547
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2010, 01:18 AM~18380777
> *:wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 09:12 AM~18382728
> *:0  :0
> *


I new u would like dat 1


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 23 2010, 06:58 AM~18381547
> *
> *


this is why you lost all your friends and you have none anymore you piece of shit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have the gif of bert and ernie doing a drive by.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/704988/


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: Magnolia Kid 57, *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, ReppinTX, latinkustoms4ever

bootleg ass connections, i finally got her on the phone, but she is gonna call me back :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 23 2010, 12:03 PM~18383192
> *4 Members: Magnolia Kid 57, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, ReppinTX, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> bootleg ass connections, i finally got her on the phone, but she is gonna call me back  :uh:
> *


better on tha pockets so stfukthankxbye :biggrin:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2010, 08:22 PM~18379249
> *On tha way back from Dallas. Bad ass car show. Lots of convertibles out there, I felt right at home Lots of real lowriders out there. Can't wait til the next one.  A yo Slick, you and Memo make it home alright?
> *


THAT'S WATS UP BRO... :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 10:14 AM~18383274
> *better on tha pockets so stfukthankxbye :biggrin:
> *


***** please, i called another place and they was the same price as what ur peeps charge, but i'm lazy and need to get it done anyway :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 23 2010, 12:15 PM~18383285
> ****** please, i called another place and they was the same price as what ur peeps charge, but i'm lazy and need to get it done anyway  :happysad:
> *


*problem solved *****....getcha hustle on* :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have some shallow cups laying around they want to part with. just the basic shallow cups.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2010, 12:20 PM~18383323
> *does anyone have some shallow cups laying around they want to part with. just the basic shallow cups.
> *


i think u'll be better off goin coilover


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 10:31 AM~18383421
> *i think u'll be better off goin coilover
> *


fuck that squeeky shit.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 23 2010, 04:58 AM~18381547
> *
> *


 :rofl: couldn"t stop laughing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2010, 12:39 PM~18383485
> *fuck that squeeky shit.
> *


thats what the top cups from cce are for...... u cut the hole bigger and no sqweeks


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 23 2010, 10:26 AM~18382862
> *this is why you lost all your friends and you have none anymore you piece of shit
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18379304
> *4 sho my ***** we makin our way back 2 houston dallas car show was off da chain man hold pics will b posted soon
> *


Martin told me ya"ll won congrats on the wins out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 11:54 AM~18383616
> *thats what the top cups from cce are for...... u cut the hole bigger and no sqweeks
> *


WE GOT THEM IN STOCK


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 23 2010, 12:57 PM~18383646
> *Martin told me ya"ll won  congrats on the wins out there.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie....that's how we roll :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2010, 10:22 PM~18379249
> *On tha way back from Dallas. Bad ass car show. Lots of convertibles out there, I felt right at home Lots of real lowriders out there. Can't wait til the next one.  A yo Slick, you and Memo make it home alright?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN+Aug 23 2010, 12:15 PM~18383288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2010, 12:28 PM~18384351
> *:guns:
> *


paint guns?? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2010, 12:34 PM~18384417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 01:06 PM~18384682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2- 15 inch kicker cvr in sealed box and planet audio d class 2000 watt amp for sale, brand new, package deal 400 cash firm!! may take trades depending on what u have


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 03:06 PM~18384682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always liked this car


----------



## Kustom 401K (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 01:06 PM~18384682
> *
> 
> 
> ...


be on the look out for a rag with the same combination 12/5/10
****************from pasadena tx*****************


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Aug 23 2010, 02:32 PM~18385382
> *be on the look out for a rag with the same combination 12/5/10
> ****************from pasadena tx*****************
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

need some 13s


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: *SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR*, Emperor Goofy,* sic713*

:uh:


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

New Houston guy here. I've been a member for a while but I'm more of a lurker.


This is my project "Six4". Just planning on leaving it simple and clean.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=566833545864


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Aug 23 2010, 04:32 PM~18385382
> *be on the look out for a rag with the same combination 12/5/10
> ****************from pasadena tx*****************
> *




mayne


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Aug 23 2010, 04:32 PM~18385382
> *be on the look out for a rag with the same combination 12/5/10
> ****************from pasadena tx*****************
> *


yea i heard


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 04:09 PM~18386221
> *yea i heard
> *


neegah got his ear to the streets!!! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 23 2010, 04:58 AM~18381547
> *
> *


aww this shit too funny :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Aug 23 2010, 04:32 PM~18385382
> *be on the look out for a rag with the same combination 12/5/10
> ****************from pasadena tx*****************
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: that's right


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kustom 401K_@Aug 23 2010, 03:32 PM~18385382
> *be on the look out for a rag with the same combination 12/5/10
> ****************from pasadena tx*****************
> *




Lets do this


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 23 2010, 11:59 AM~18384111
> *
> *


Damn i got me some competetion.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Classic-198...=US_Cars_Trucks


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 713Leancon, HMART1970, NoCaddyLikeMine

:wave: caught any cases lately? :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

25g"s

En la madre


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2010, 04:49 PM~18386574
> *Lets do this
> *


Do yall have seals for the heavy duty cylinders at the shop? :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 23 2010, 06:00 PM~18386666
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 713Leancon, HMART1970, NoCaddyLikeMine
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 23 2010, 05:01 PM~18386679
> *25g"s
> 
> En la madre
> *


x2


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, lone star, Eternal Life, Six4, 84 BLAZER, *Rivis~N~Lacs,* fleetwood_94, KRAZYTOYZ

ready to get paid? :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone 1 else have any Dallas car show pics from this past weekend 
(97.9 the beat car show) to post up? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 23 2010, 07:00 PM~18387932
> *Anyone 1 else have any Dallas car show pics from this past weekend
> (97.9 the beat car show) to  post up? :dunno:
> *


heard it wasnt all that. a dallas version of the magnificos show :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2010, 07:04 PM~18387994
> *heard it wasnt all that. a dallas version of the magnificos show  :uh:
> *



hmmmmm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2010, 07:05 PM~18388006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks better now that its not on those jackstands :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 23 2010, 07:09 PM~18388060
> *hmmmmm
> *


am i lying?


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 23 2010, 09:09 PM~18388060
> *hmmmmm
> *


Qv-ole
:h5:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2010, 07:05 PM~18388006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut up "Fleet" Wooderson


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 23 2010, 07:12 PM~18388099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 23 2010, 07:21 PM~18388208
> *its all good, we had a good time
> whats up homie  :biggrin:
> *


wasnt talking about you guys, was talking about the overall show. yall showed strong


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

for my cadillac riders


SEEN THESE SHOES AT FOOTACTION IN ALMEDA MALL.... :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 23 2010, 09:00 PM~18387932
> *Anyone 1 else have any Dallas car show pics from this past weekend
> (97.9 the beat car show) to  post up? :dunno:
> *


I do homie I was der but ill post up later 2day or 2ma but if n e 1 wants 2 chek it out dallas tx topic check it out :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2010, 07:22 PM~18388231
> *wasnt talking about you guys, was talking about the overall show. yall showed strong
> *



I know homie :cheesy: thanx


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 23 2010, 09:21 PM~18388208
> *its all good, we had a good time
> whats up homie  :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 23 2010, 08:57 PM~18387900
> *chevylo97, lone star, Eternal Life, Six4, 84 BLAZER, Rivis~N~Lacs, fleetwood_94, KRAZYTOYZ
> 
> ready to get paid? :biggrin:
> *



fa sho


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind+Aug 23 2010, 09:00 PM~18387932-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup fools :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 23 2010, 09:24 PM~18388258
> *I do homie I was der but ill post up later 2day or 2ma but if n e 1 wants 2 chek it out dallas tx topic check it out  :biggrin:
> *



swole pete wus the deal :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 23 2010, 07:36 PM~18388400
> *swole pete wus the deal :biggrin:
> *



he's still tryin how to figure out how to turn the flashlite on witout gettin shocked :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 23 2010, 07:23 PM~18388237
> *for my cadillac riders
> SEEN THESE SHOES AT FOOTACTION IN ALMEDA MALL.... :0
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 23 2010, 09:44 PM~18388478
> *he's still tryin how to figure out how to turn the flashlite on witout gettin shocked  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

nick wasn't gonna get me with that shit ***** :no:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 23 2010, 07:47 PM~18388510
> *:biggrin:
> *


them grey ones callin you homie..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 23 2010, 09:36 PM~18388400
> *swole pete wus the deal :biggrin:
> *


Mr pat what's up homie how was ur trip bak 2 h town brutha


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 23 2010, 09:44 PM~18388478
> *he's still tryin how to figure out how to turn the flashlite on witout gettin shocked  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Man fuck that flashlite :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Aug 23 2010, 07:48 PM~18388524
> *them grey ones callin you homie..
> *


 :0 HELL YEAH THATS WHAT I WAS THINKIN GONNA SEE WUZ UP WIT THEM THIS WEEKEND


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 23 2010, 09:50 PM~18388551
> *Mr pat what's up homie how was ur trip bak 2 h town brutha
> *


it was aiight, haulin ass the whole way. had to get some things done to get the kids ready to get to school today. what time ya'll get in?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 23 2010, 09:48 PM~18388523
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nick wasn't gonna get me with that shit ***** :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 23 2010, 09:55 PM~18388601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



can't trust nobody fool :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 23 2010, 09:54 PM~18388594
> *it was aiight, haulin ass the whole way.  had to get some things done to get the kids ready to get to school today.  what time ya'll get in?
> *


Got n2 town @ 1230 at nite had 2 wait a lil longer 4 da 18wheeler 2 unload da cars at south side every thang went good good trip back


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 23 2010, 09:56 PM~18388606
> *can't trust nobody fool :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yea I no


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2010, 07:05 PM~18388006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yo lac!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2010, 08:05 PM~18388690
> *Fuck yo lac!
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 23 2010, 08:06 PM~18388705
> *:0
> *


Fuck yo box too *****!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 23 2010, 09:00 PM~18387932
> *Anyone 1 else have any Dallas car show pics from this past weekend
> (97.9 the beat car show) to  post up? :dunno:
> *


Ask this guy. Saw him take a bunch. 










:drama:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2010, 10:05 PM~18388690
> *Fuck yo lac!
> *


Hhmmmm same thing i told him today


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Aug 23 2010, 10:16 PM~18388810
> *Ask this guy.  Saw him take a bunch.
> 
> 
> ...


Who? Hugo :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 23 2010, 08:10 PM~18388738
> *Fuck yo box too *****!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

That's some serious Azz whooping!!!!!!!










Just got a kick out of these! :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Aug 23 2010, 10:16 PM~18388810
> *Ask this guy.  Saw him take a bunch.
> 
> 
> ...


Hugo took a gang of pics out der.................. what's up hugo were you at homie


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2010, 09:22 PM~18379249
> *On tha way back from Dallas. Bad ass car show. Lots of convertibles out there, I felt right at home Lots of real lowriders out there. Can't wait til the next one.  A yo Slick, you and Memo make it home alright?
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 23 2010, 08:42 PM~18389142
> *
> *



:wave: so when can we expect delivery on the ghouse?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 23 2010, 09:45 PM~18389170
> *:wave: so when can we expect delivery on the ghouse?
> *


  soon


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

ouch!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 23 2010, 06:58 PM~18386652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> > :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 23 2010, 07:00 PM~18386666
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 713Leancon, HMART1970, NoCaddyLikeMine
> 
> ...


*LEAVE NO WITNESSES......YOU HAVE NO CASE  *


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

she still under construction


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wuz up nix :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 23 2010, 09:05 PM~18388006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Ken


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Aug 24 2010, 07:34 AM~18392014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2010, 09:43 AM~18392065
> *thanks messed with it a little last night after the rain. fineline u come in a virgin and leave a whore  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Aug 23 2010, 08:19 PM~18388847
> *Who? Hugo  :cheesy:
> *



Yes my man did take a lot of awesome pics! I'm sure he will post them as soon as he gets a chance. It should be soon.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2010, 09:43 AM~18392065
> *thanks messed with it a little last night after the rain. fineline u come in a virgin and leave a whore  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 23 2010, 07:00 PM~18386666
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 713Leancon, HMART1970, NoCaddyLikeMine
> 
> *


they found your pic, chino

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18392803


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anything going on this weekend???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2010, 11:39 AM~18392818
> *anything going on this weekend???
> *


bigtymer wants to hit up that burger joint. must be the burgers. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 24 2010, 05:48 AM~18391381
> *LEAVE NO WITNESSES......YOU HAVE NO CASE
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2010, 09:43 AM~18392844
> *bigtymer wants to hit up that burger joint.  must be the burgers.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Latin ..congrats on the new club homie. I know u gonna rep with pride brother.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 24 2010, 12:02 PM~18392981
> *Hey Latin ..congrats on the new club homie. I know u gonna rep with pride brother.
> *


thanks goofy


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2010, 10:43 AM~18392844
> *bigtymer wants to hit up that burger joint.  must be the burgers.  :biggrin:
> *


***** I'm not playing, try to lift the lac this week...your goin to have to make a guest appearance, no excuses this time....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 10:05 AM~18393003
> ****** I'm not playing, try to lift the lac this week...your goin to have to make a guest appearance, no excuses this time....
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 12:05 PM~18393003
> ****** I'm not playing, try to lift the lac this week...your goin to have to make a guest appearance, no excuses this time....
> *


Heck well lets roll out to Navigation this wednesday before you drop off that lac.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 24 2010, 12:10 PM~18393029
> *:0
> *


El Rubber Ducky Bojoe has been out in the sun too much. Got him heated. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Do it do it put ur mind to it........ :boink:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 12:05 PM~18393003
> ****** I'm not playing, try to lift the lac this week...your goin to have to make a guest appearance, no excuses this time....
> *


:0 :drama:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2010, 11:18 AM~18393091
> *El Rubber Ducky Bojoe has been out in the sun too much.  Got him heated.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol ...it's hot, but this shit is too easy...you gotta do what you gotta do..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 11:23 AM~18393140
> *Do it do it put ur mind to it........ :boink:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 01:02 PM~18393405
> *:uh:
> *


dont make me catch another case homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 01:02 PM~18393400
> *Lol ...it's hot, but this shit is too easy...you gotta do what you gotta do..
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 24 2010, 01:06 PM~18393419
> *dont make me catch another case homie
> *


got the wife to run your background, all what showed up was protistution. :loco:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

FOR SALE OR TRADE LOOKING FOR SOMETHING I CAN FIT FAMILIA IN. 

















PM ME ON PRICES OR TRADES.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2010, 12:17 PM~18393487
> *got the wife to run your background, all what showed up was protistution.  :loco:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 01:25 PM~18393549
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 24 2010, 01:19 PM~18393503
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE LOOKING FOR SOMETHING I CAN FIT FAMILIA IN.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE U BEEN MISSIN SINCE THE KUSTOMS SHOW..... THEN U SHOW UP AND NOW THE CAR IS FOR SALE......IT WAS HUGO AND HIM CALLIN YOU I HOPE hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2010, 01:17 PM~18393487
> *got the wife to run your background, all what showed up was protistution.  :loco:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 01:02 PM~18393405
> *:uh:
> *


Car came out nice Blowjoe.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 01:56 PM~18393766
> *Car came out nice Blowjoe.
> *


bah hahahaha, "blowjoe"


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2010, 01:35 PM~18393609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2010, 11:39 AM~18393636
> *DAMN HOMIE U BEEN MISSIN SINCE THE KUSTOMS SHOW..... THEN U SHOW UP AND NOW THE CAR IS FOR SALE......IT WAS HUGO AND HIM CALLIN YOU I HOPE hno:
> *


NAH IT'S ALL GOOD JUST WANT A NEW PROJECT THAT'S HOW I AM I GET BORED OF MY CARS QUICK LOL


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 12:56 PM~18393766
> *Car came out nice Blowjoe.
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 24 2010, 12:35 PM~18393609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: WTF,


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 24 2010, 02:23 PM~18393982
> *NAH IT'S ALL GOOD JUST WANT A NEW PROJECT THAT'S HOW I AM I GET BORED OF MY CARS QUICK LOL
> *


OH OK....DAS COOL......


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 24 2010, 01:19 PM~18393503
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE LOOKING FOR SOMETHING I CAN FIT FAMILIA IN.
> 
> 
> ...


*GET YO HUSTLE ON BIG HECTOR!!!!! *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 24 2010, 02:50 PM~18394182
> *BIG HECTOR</span>!!!!! </span>
> *


THERE U GO AGAIN


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2010, 01:39 PM~18393636
> *DAMN HOMIE U BEEN MISSIN SINCE THE KUSTOMS SHOW..... THEN U SHOW UP AND NOW THE CAR IS FOR SALE......IT WAS HUGO AND HIM CALLIN YOU DONT MAKE ME RELEASE THAT PHOTO  *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 24 2010, 02:52 PM~18394191
> *LOOKS LIKE WAIST HIGHT*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Homer Pimpson, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, *HMART1970*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2010, 02:53 PM~18394199
> *FUCKER......LOOKING LIKE ONE OF THE ALIENS ON CLOSE ENCOUNTERS OF THE 3RD KIND :biggrin:*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 24 2010, 02:58 PM~18394235
> *FUCKER......LOOKING LIKE ONE OF THE ALIENS ON CLOSE ENCOUNTERS OF THE 3RD KIND :biggrin:
> *


AND U LOOK LIKE U PLAYED IN A BUGS LIFE


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2010, 02:59 PM~18394242
> *AND U LOOK LIKE U PLAYED IN A BUGS LIFE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:........... :|


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 24 2010, 02:58 PM~18394235
> *FUCKER......I HAD A CLOSE ENCOUNTER WITH UR 3RD LEG :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2010, 03:03 PM~18394263
> *FIXED :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono: :no:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 24 2010, 03:08 PM~18394300
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:  :no:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 02:38 PM~18394096
> *:0
> *


Nice color too, original


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Houston's Miss V and Sic713 Paint


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THE HOMIE IS TRYIN TO SELL THESE WHEELS 1700 26 IN M.O.Z


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 04:16 PM~18394892
> *Nice color too, original
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 03:16 PM~18394892
> *Nice color too, original
> *


Hey thanks.... It was easier than I thought, think I'm goin to build a lecab next, I know were two are in tx...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 05:23 PM~18395444
> *Hey thanks.... It was easier than I thought, think I'm goin to build a lecab next, I know were two are in tx...
> *


 :0 :run:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 05:23 PM~18395444
> *Hey thanks.... It was easier than I thought, think I'm goin to build a lecab next, I know were two are in tx...
> *


cool we need more clean rides in texas :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 05:32 PM~18395537
> *cool we need more clean rides in texas :cheesy:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 05:32 PM~18395537
> *cool we need more clean rides in texas :cheesy:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbhTSjVLA_s


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 24 2010, 05:39 PM~18395610
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zbhTSjVLA_s?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zbhTSjVLA_s?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


failure


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 04:32 PM~18395537
> *cool we need more clean rides in texas :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Aug 24 2010, 02:22 PM~18394940
> *Houston's Miss V and Sic713 Paint
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2010, 05:40 PM~18395614
> *failure
> *


hahahaHa, I know, dont know how to post vids, go screw yourself you tall azz bastard :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 24 2010, 05:40 PM~18395619
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :x: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Aug 24 2010, 04:22 PM~18394940
> *Houston's Miss V and Sic713 Paint
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 24 2010, 01:19 PM~18393503
> *FOR SALE OR TRADE LOOKING FOR SOMETHING I CAN FIT FAMILIA IN.
> 
> 
> ...


i seen this car b4 looks nice say homie sell me dat lock you got on the grown


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2010, 02:28 PM~18395001
> *THE HOMIE IS TRYIN TO SELL THESE WHEELS 1700 26 IN M.O.Z
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i member, :biggrin: , good price too,


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Aug 24 2010, 03:22 PM~18394940
> *Houston's Miss V and Sic713 Paint
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 24 2010, 12:50 PM~18394182
> *GOT TO BRO TU SABES*


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2010, 12:51 PM~18394188
> *THERE U GO AGAIN
> *


IT'S COOL DAWG THAT'S WHAT THEY CALLED ME IN CALIFAS BIG HECTOR CUS WE GOT A LIL HECTOR ALSO FROM MY CLUB.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 24 2010, 04:54 PM~18396210
> *:0 i member,  :biggrin: , good price too,
> *


THAT'S A KEEPER DESPENSA ITS HARD TO FIND THEM LOCK BRO


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Aug 24 2010, 04:22 PM~18394940
> *Houston's Miss V and Sic713 Paint
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAA................................. 




OH...WAIT..THIS AIN'T FACEBOOK =/


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*ALL DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 09:28 PM~18397558
> *BETTA CROSS YALLS T'S........CUZ WE DOTTING OUR "I"s .......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 24 2010, 08:22 PM~18398129
> *:0  :0
> *


 the golden rule


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:33 PM~18398275
> * the golden rule
> *


sneak dissin?

by any chance do you know next months special?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 24 2010, 08:36 PM~18398310
> *sneak dissin?
> 
> by any chance do you know next months special?
> *


:dunno: wtf u talmbout?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:42 PM~18398383
> *:dunno: wtf u talmbout?
> *


 :uh: :uh: shirt specials


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 24 2010, 08:36 PM~18398310
> *sneak dissin?
> 
> by any chance do you know next months special?
> *












Still don't know wtf u talmbout.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 24 2010, 10:14 PM~18398038
> *ALL DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> 
> ...


Putin it down and putin it all in they face know sayin :yes: :yes:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:36 PM~18398309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:45 PM~18398421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Aug 24 2010, 04:22 PM~18394940
> *Houston's Miss V and Sic713 Paint
> 
> 
> ...


Like the color


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Oooooooh no shirt specials....prinitn presses are currently on back order from the other ones


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 11:01 PM~18398580
> *Oooooooh no shirt specials....prinitn presses are currently on back order from the other ones
> *


:rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 24 2010, 09:03 PM~18398616
> *:rofl:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: my favorites!!!! Mix dat wit some grey goose mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:30 PM~18398230
> *:boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


no treces?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Aug 24 2010, 09:14 PM~18398770
> *no treces?
> *


:nosad: billets wit big lip like bubbagump


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:36 PM~18398309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bah hahaha fukin fonzy lookin bish


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:45 PM~18398421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like somebody just got adopted :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 24 2010, 11:50 PM~18399161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no treces??? otra ves?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 24 2010, 11:50 PM~18399163
> *looks like somebody just got adopted  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## omar32733 (Jun 1, 2010)

i remember when t town was peters wildlife. then it came t town. and all the hard heads came out. i rather ride on westheimer but theres nothing but rice. richmond is kind of bumpy for a lifted ride...
_____________________________________
Unique Gifts
Valentine Gifts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by omar32733+Aug 25 2010, 12:22 AM~18399448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SO WHATS GOING ON LABORDAY WEEKEND????


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 25 2010, 08:21 AM~18401404
> *SO WHATS GOING ON LABORDAY WEEKEND????
> *


We ridin round da city in yo lac on juice :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:01 AM~18401644
> *We ridin round da city in yo lac on juice :0 :0
> *


how bout urs?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:01 AM~18401644
> *We ridin round da city in yo lac on juice :0 :0
> *


we are riding around the city in your cadillac with hydraulics :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 25 2010, 09:13 AM~18401705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck DAT BUCKET!!! 



























Get me inspection sticker n some paper plates and ill takedat bitch round da city :run: :x:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:33 AM~18401859
> *Fuck DAT BUCKET!!!
> Get me inspection sticker n some paper plates and ill takedat bitch round da city :run: :x:
> *


so 50 bucks is stopping u from riding?? :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:33 AM~18401859
> *Fuck DAT BUCKET!!!
> Get me inspection sticker n some paper plates and ill takedat bitch round da city :run: :x:
> *


skeet skeet skeet


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 25 2010, 09:34 AM~18401872
> *so 50 bucks is stopping u from riding??  :uh:
> *


Inspection ain't shit........that registrationgonbe abitch since its been parked for so long and title in my momma name ...........itsgona be a lot more than 5 bux homie.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I see


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if i had batts ill be juiced up too..
i dont trust my old ones..

batts are the only thing keeping me from back bumperin this bitch.. well try atleast


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:36 PM~18398309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hoopty :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 25 2010, 10:35 AM~18402412
> *hoopty :biggrin:
> *


:uh: tellme about it...cracked bumper fillers nshit :uh:


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

IM IN THIS BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 15 2010, 06:27 PM~18315899
> *im starting to like this shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TAS CABRON GUEY , QUEDARON CHINGONES , TE VOY A MANDAR LOS DE MI CADILLAC PUEDES HACERMELOS COMO ESOS , PARA YA TENERLOS LISTOS CROMADOS  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 25 2010, 03:04 AM~18400429
> *DALLAS WEGO 2010
> 
> 
> ...





>


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: huh!!! That's what's up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 25 2010, 10:21 AM~18401404
> *SO WHATS GOING ON LABORDAY WEEKEND????
> *


ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS ARE GONNA ROLL OUT TO MAC GREGOR PARK TO GRILL AND CHILL ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH (LABOR DAY WEEKEND) EVERYONE'S WELCOME TO COME OUT AND JOIN US


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 24 2010, 10:36 PM~18398309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"never hop my shit" huh? :scrutinize:

oh and @ blowjoe.........your a pussay


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 25 2010, 03:05 PM~18404609
> *ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS ARE GONNA ROLL OUT TO MAC GREGOR PARK TO GRILL AND CHILL ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH (LABOR DAY WEEKEND) EVERYONE'S WELCOME TO COME OUT AND JOIN US
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 25 2010, 04:05 PM~18404609
> *ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS ARE GONNA ROLL OUT TO MAC GREGOR PARK TO GRILL AND CHILL ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH (LABOR DAY WEEKEND) EVERYONE'S WELCOME TO COME OUT AND JOIN US
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 25 2010, 05:57 PM~18405576
> *"never hop my shit" huh?  :scrutinize:
> 
> oh and @ blowjoe.........your a pussay
> *


Your face is..... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18405989
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2010, 01:09 PM~18402704
> *:uh: tellme about it...cracked bumper fillers nshit :uh:
> *


Fixed along time ago....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHERE EVERYBODY @ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: rug442, HMART1970, lone star, cone_weezy,f.t.p., SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR


what up slim & h-mart


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 25 2010, 06:43 PM~18406555
> *Fixed along time ago....
> *


:| so *****........u ain't talmbout it........... :0 :x:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:47 AM~18401968
> *Inspection ain't shit........that registrationgonbe abitch since its been parked for so long and title in my momma name ...........itsgona be a lot more than 5 bux homie.
> *



10 DOLLA FOR A 2WEEK PASS ON MY SIDE OF TOWN


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Aug 25 2010, 07:56 PM~18407234
> *10 DOLLA FOR A 2WEEK PASS ON MY SIDE OF TOWN
> *


I'm on daoppisite side of ur town.....so dat won't help me much.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

wish i had a ride!!!!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:56 PM~18407232
> *:| so *****........u ain't talmbout it........... :0 :x:
> *


Bout?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 25 2010, 08:20 PM~18407470
> *Bout?
> *


:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 25 2010, 10:37 PM~18407649
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

hmmmphh! :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 24 2010, 11:56 AM~18393766
> *Car came out nice Blowjoe.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

haaaaaaaaa ptown extra stinky tonight. 

:run:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a taylor tot stroller ?


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 25 2010, 03:05 PM~18404609
> *ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS ARE GONNA ROLL OUT TO MAC GREGOR PARK TO GRILL AND CHILL ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH (LABOR DAY WEEKEND) EVERYONE'S WELCOME TO COME OUT AND JOIN US
> *


LIVN4LACS...U WELCOME TO COME OUT HOMIE.....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 25 2010, 05:05 PM~18404609
> *ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS ARE GONNA ROLL OUT TO MAC GREGOR PARK TO GRILL AND CHILL ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH (LABOR DAY WEEKEND) EVERYONE'S WELCOME TO COME OUT AND JOIN US
> *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Aug 25 2010, 11:15 PM~18408984
> *Anyone know where I can get a taylor tot stroller ?
> *


*If you can't find one...Their is always EBay...*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 25 2010, 05:05 PM~18404609
> *ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS ARE GONNA ROLL OUT TO MAC GREGOR PARK TO GRILL AND CHILL ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH (LABOR DAY WEEKEND) EVERYONE'S WELCOME TO COME OUT AND JOIN US
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 25 2010, 03:05 PM~18404609
> *ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS ARE GONNA ROLL OUT TO MAC GREGOR PARK TO GRILL AND CHILL ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH (LABOR DAY WEEKEND) EVERYONE'S WELCOME TO COME OUT AND JOIN US
> *


see ya out there dena


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2010, 08:02 AM~18410575
> *see ya out there dena
> *


+1..ill roll through too but imma no rider :uh:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*CK IT OUT......OUR VP-GARY WAS ROBBED AT HIS SHOP IN TEXAS CITY LAST NIGHT.........WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY 8/28/10 IN TEXAS CITY AT THE WENDY'S ON PALMER HIGHWAY......29th AND PALMER HIGHWAY.....COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT A RIDER.....ALL MONEY WILL BE DONATED TO HIS FAMILY*....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Aug 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18410841
> *CK IT OUT......OUR VP-GARY WAS ROBBED AT HIS SHOP IN TEXAS CITY LAST NIGHT.........WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY 8/28/10 IN TEXAS CITY AT THE WENDY'S ON PALMER HIGHWAY......29th AND PALMER HIGHWAY.....COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT A RIDER.....ALL MONEY WILL BE DONATED TO HIS FAMILY....
> *


:0 dam!!!! Mus b talkin bout da G spot


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 26 2010, 08:04 AM~18410588
> *+1..ill roll through too but imma no rider  :uh:
> *


lol.. soon enough grasshopper

i saw them pics. over kill a lil bit, but i got what u want done


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 26 2010, 08:57 AM~18410982
> *:0 dam!!!! Mus b talkin bout da G spot
> *


Yea he was Robbed last night and is in ICU at UTMB...so let's keep Him and His Family in our Prayers......Thanks !!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear that joe...Empire will keep Gary in our prayers. Messed up to see a fellow lowrider in such pain. Ive been robbed before..shit sucks.


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*UPDATE: GARY FROM THE G-SPOT IN TEXAS CITY WAS ROBBED AND BEATEN LAST NIGHT...HE IS ICU AT UTMB HOSPITAL.....WE(ROLLERZ ONLY GULFCOAST) ARE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY 8/28/[email protected] THE WENDY'S....29th AND PALMER HIGHWAY.....COME OUT AND SUPPORT A FELLOW RIDER...ALL DONATIONS WILL BE DONATED TO HIS WIFE FOR HIS BILLS......
THANKS...R.O.-GULFCOAST CH*......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 12:37 PM~18411800
> *Sorry to hear that joe...Empire will keep Gary in our prayers. Messed up to see a fellow lowrider in such pain. Ive been robbed before..shit sucks.
> *


x2


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Aug 26 2010, 11:51 AM~18411444
> *Yea he was Robbed last night and is in ICU at UTMB...so let's keep Him and His Family in our Prayers......Thanks !!
> *


will do and sorry to hear about gary ill keep him n my prayers


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 26 2010, 01:14 PM~18412061
> *will do and sorry to hear about gray ill keep him n my prayers
> *


Gary


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2010, 10:02 AM~18410575
> *see ya out there dena
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85+Aug 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18410841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're keeping Gary and his family in our prayers bro ... Rollerz Only Houston will be there to support our fellow brother. 

Joe, President of Gulf Coast Chapter, said the car wash will start at 9:00am - until .... so everyone come out and show some love and support to a fellow lowrider. Any help and support is greatly appreciated.

THANKS, 
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 26 2010, 01:44 PM~18412724
> *We're keeping Gary and his family in our prayers bro ... Rollerz Only Houston will be there to support our fellow brother.
> 
> Joe, President of Gulf Coast Chapter, said the car wash will start at 9:00am - until .... so everyone come out and show some love and support to a fellow lowrider.  Any help and support is greatly appreciated.
> ...


Ill be there as soon as I get off work to help out...
We all will pray for Gary and his family.. stay up bROther.


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18411800
> *Sorry to hear that joe...Empire will keep Gary in our prayers. Messed up to see a fellow lowrider in such pain. Ive been robbed before..shit sucks.
> *


Thanks Goofy.....Yea it sure is sad to see a Fellow bROther in pain or any other Rider in pain....Especially his Wife n Children bro....But Our Prayers are with Him and His Family....Thanks Bro...


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 26 2010, 01:24 PM~18412979
> *Ill be there as soon as I get off work to help out...
> We all will pray for Gary and his family.. stay up bROther.
> *


Gracias bROtha...!!!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 26 2010, 04:09 PM~18413745
> *A BUSY  THURSDAY AT AT1 MOTORSPORTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Aug 25 2010, 01:00 PM~18403592
> *TAS CABRON GUEY , QUEDARON CHINGONES , TE VOY A MANDAR LOS DE MI CADILLAC PUEDES HACERMELOS  COMO ESOS , PARA YA TENERLOS LISTOS CROMADOS    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 24 2010, 12:10 PM~18393873
> *
> 
> 
> ...



_THAT WAS IN SAN DIEGO_


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Aug 26 2010, 10:38 AM~18411809
> *UPDATE: GARY FROM THE G-SPOT IN TEXAS CITY WAS ROBBED AND BEATEN LAST NIGHT...HE IS ICU AT UTMB HOSPITAL.....WE(ROLLERZ ONLY GULFCOAST) ARE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY 8/28/[email protected] THE WENDY'S....29th AND PALMER HIGHWAY.....COME OUT AND SUPPORT A FELLOW RIDER...ALL DONATIONS WILL BE DONATED TO HIS WIFE FOR HIS BILLS......
> THANKS...R.O.-GULFCOAST CH......
> *


  
comin up off of someone elses blood, sweat, and tears....
hope homie gets better, and his family can turn this negative situation into something positive


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real clean :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 26 2010, 07:44 PM~18416093
> *Looks real clean  :wow:
> *


thx ...suspension is done ..now its time t dress up the trunk...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mister all black everything is ready to soot zuit it up  
sooooo trunk? 
was e lu like? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Real soon homie... Ill post up as soon as it finish..no top secret stuff from me..i like to post up progress and share it with my fellow lowriders. Building it for me...not a trophy


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 08:32 PM~18416594
> *Real soon homie... Ill post up as soon as it finish..no top secret stuff from me..i like to post up progress and share it with my fellow lowriders. Building it for me...not a trophy
> *


awwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 26 2010, 12:20 PM~18412098
> *Gary
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 08:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :rimshot:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 27 2010, 11:24 AM~18420907
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Aug 27 2010, 01:49 PM~18421064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 08:32 PM~18416594
> *Real soon homie... Ill post up as soon as it finish..no top secret stuff from me..i like to post up progress and share it with my fellow lowriders. Building it for me...not a trophy
> *


u are aware i dont post much....  
i hate you :biggrin: 
muere u penis licker lol
:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh by the way. fuck mr. sticker.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 27 2010, 02:49 PM~18422407
> *u are aware i dont post much....
> i hate you :biggrin:
> muere u penis licker lol
> ...


i know u dont post much..you to busy building a radical el camino :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 27 2010, 04:37 PM~18423154
> *:wave:
> *


wuts up my HLC brother


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 27 2010, 05:23 PM~18423452
> *:guns:
> *


with spray guns??


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 26 2010, 07:38 PM~18416023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUT WAT IT DO THO??????????? :0 :0 :0 



JK LOOK GOOD HOMIE


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

looking for some 13s all chrome hit me up


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Aug 27 2010, 06:58 PM~18424056
> *looking for some 13s  all chrome hit me up
> *


me too


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 27 2010, 09:55 PM~18425171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 27 2010, 11:55 PM~18425171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fineline gonna put it down again on this one


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 08:59 AM~18426740
> *fineline gonna put it down again on this one
> 
> 
> ...


another one day job


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 07:59 AM~18426740
> *fineline gonna put it down again on this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: hell yeah,


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 27 2010, 04:59 PM~18423303
> *i know u dont post much..you to busy building a radical el camino  :0
> *


nice save lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 28 2010, 07:29 AM~18426859
> *another one day job
> *


could be??but i think he wants a full rack across the back, thats what i heard?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 08:59 AM~18426740
> *fineline gonna put it down again on this one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 06:59 AM~18426740
> *fineline gonna put it down again on this one
> 
> 
> ...


and anoda 1 ................. :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 06:59 AM~18426740
> *fineline gonna put it down again on this one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 06:59 AM~18426740
> *fineline gonna put it down again on this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2010, 10:42 AM~18427573
> *:0
> *


****** CHOPPIN UP LACS LEFT N RIGHT ...... MUST BE NICE BALLERS :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 28 2010, 09:29 AM~18426861
> *:cheesy: hell yeah,
> *


Ain't that your car


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 28 2010, 12:37 PM~18427814
> *Ain't that your car
> *


Yes sir


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 28 2010, 03:37 PM~18428417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 28 2010, 09:05 AM~18427143
> *and anoda 1 .................  :wow:
> *


did u say "1"































the big "I" gettin ducks in a row


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 04:01 PM~18428779
> *did u say "1"
> 
> 
> ...


knumsaying


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 03:01 PM~18428779
> *did u say "1"
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: GUESS U WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND IT ITS A BLACK TH"I"NG ......................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 08:59 AM~18426740
> *fineline gonna put it down again on this one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 03:01 PM~18428779
> *did u say "1"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

I got a question maybe sum1 can explain it to me why was it when times were good car shows were $10 , $15, $20 to show but now $30 when we in a Recession ??? im not talking big shows like Magnificos n shit but theses shows at church's and smaller shows. can anyone answer that or got an idea around it ??? :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 28 2010, 07:22 PM~18429945
> *I got a question maybe sum1 can explain it to me why was it when times were good car shows were $10 , $15, $20 to show but now $30 when we in a Recession ??? im not talking big shows like Magnificos n shit but theses shows at church's and smaller shows. can anyone answer that or got an idea around it ???  :wow:
> *


ego..or trying to make up what they spent on throwing the show..or greed.... different reasons homie


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 27 2010, 09:55 PM~18425171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You for Your Support Today... :thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18429945
> *I got a question maybe sum1 can explain it to me why was it when times were good car shows were $10 , $15, $20 to show but now $30 when we in a Recession ??? im not talking big shows like Magnificos n shit but theses shows at church's and smaller shows. can anyone answer that or got an idea around it ???  :wow:
> *


You guys have thrown shows before so you know first hand some of the expences so that always plays a part, gas was a lot cheaper back then too... What if the show had a for display only opton? On the other hand what are we going to a certain show for? Support/ Trophy / Concert? Should we be ok with paying extra cause there is a big concert? Lowrider mag was my favorite shows...All about the cars.... 30 bucks to enter with 3 wristbands!! Good thing is we all get to choose what show we want to support...Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Aug 28 2010, 08:40 PM~18430390
> *Thank You for Your Support Today...  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem! Families that ride together stay together!  Thats just how we roll!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

show some love to my HLC brothers


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 28 2010, 09:04 PM~18430545
> *You guys have thrown shows before so you know first hand some of the expences so that always plays a part, gas was a lot cheaper back then too... What if the show had a for display only opton? On the other hand what are we going to a certain show for? Support/ Trophy / Concert? Should we be ok with paying extra cause there is a big concert? Lowrider mag was my favorite shows...All about the cars.... 30 bucks to enter with 3 wristbands!!  Good thing is we all get to choose what show we want to support...Just my 2 cents..
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2010, 09:44 PM~18430804
> *show some love to my HLC brothers
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 28 2010, 08:59 AM~18426740
> *fineline gonna put it down again on this one
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bojoe, im glad you took it to someone who takes pride in their work


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 29 2010, 12:45 AM~18431392
> *looks good bojoe, im glad you took it to someone who takes pride in their work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

for sale 1964 impala
no reserve

happy bidding

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=










































 happy bidding!![size]
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...94076&viewitem=


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Aug 22 2010, 09:16 AM~18375095
> *lla mamasela  :uh:
> *


CHUUUUPAS GUEY...WHERE MY SHIT AT *****???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 29 2010, 11:17 AM~18432604
> *
> *


"the wood ..... Always up to no good"

which part of the wood ur from hommie?


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 28 2010, 10:04 PM~18430545
> *You guys have thrown shows before so you know first hand some of the expences so that always plays a part, gas was a lot cheaper back then too... What if the show had a for display only opton? On the other hand what are we going to a certain show for? Support/ Trophy / Concert? Should we be ok with paying extra cause there is a big concert? Lowrider mag was my favorite shows...All about the cars.... 30 bucks to enter with 3 wristbands!!  Good thing is we all get to choose what show we want to support...Just my 2 cents..
> *


Yea i know but those shows was worth it but you wanna go to shows and support these smaller shows but ppl wanna make the price to show so damn high now and for what atleast at the bigger shows its worth every penny and every show this year on this HRT has been worth all the prices... just my thang $30 bucks for a small time church show i donno....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Aug 29 2010, 09:25 AM~18432654
> *"the wood ..... Always up to no good"
> 
> which part of the wood ur from hommie?
> *


104th and crenshaw


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 29 2010, 12:57 PM~18433118
> *104th and crenshaw
> *


cool two of my close cousins live on w. Imperial hwy and Yukon blv. Just minutes from the Forum.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Aug 29 2010, 12:19 PM~18433529
> *cool two of my close cousins live on w. Imperial hwy and Yukon blv. Just minutes from the Forum.
> *


i know that area too..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 29 2010, 10:57 AM~18433118
> *104th and crenshaw
> *


:uh: bitch u from waller county


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 29 2010, 01:59 PM~18433935
> *:uh: bitch u live in waller county
> *


fixed! :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Aug 29 2010, 10:51 AM~18432500
> *for sale  1964 impala
> no reserve
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2010, 09:44 PM~18430804
> *show some love to my HLC brothers
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 29 2010, 04:35 PM~18434913
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

anyone headin out to 59 an little york 2night?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 29 2010, 10:49 AM~18432759
> *Yea i know but those shows was worth it but you wanna go to shows and support these smaller shows but ppl wanna make the price to show so damn high now and for what atleast at the bigger shows its worth every penny and every show this year on this HRT has been worth all the prices... just my thang $30 bucks for a small time church show i donno....
> *


true

with over 12 years of throwing shows, you got alot to cover

Venue
security
Awards
barricade
supplies
staff


just like everything goes up in time....im actually supprised it has not gone up even more all over.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2010, 10:44 PM~18430804
> *show some love to my HLC brothers
> 
> 
> ...


our car show prices aint changed in 13 years... our profit margin is in the dirt and only do it "cus we enjoy it"... and every year we spend more.. and were small time. just another event to have in the Houston summer...


more info to follow on this show...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 29 2010, 05:54 PM~18435355
> *true
> 
> with over 12 years of throwing shows, you got alot to cover
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 29 2010, 06:54 PM~18435355
> *true
> 
> with over 12 years of throwing shows, you got alot to cover
> ...


This is a show worth paying $25 $30 bucks for cuz you know its a show about the cars unlike some shows you dont know what your getting into....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Aug 29 2010, 07:12 PM~18435470
> *This is a show worth paying $25 $30 bucks for cuz you know its a show about the cars unlike some shows you dont know what your getting into....
> *


the sketchy ones are the ones that are first timers ... nor they nor the exhibitors know what to expect.... the events thrown by the folks that enter shows them selves are the better organized ones...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

The Homie Wrath getting down... :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 07:45 PM~18435744
> *The Homie Wrath getting down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Aug 29 2010, 06:58 PM~18435884
> *:wow:  :wow:  :worship:
> *


this is his third peice  :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 06:45 PM~18435744
> *The Homie Wrath getting down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 06:45 PM~18435744
> *The Homie Wrath getting down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: really nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the original house of hardlines was back at it again. finished up the lac. built the wall and cleaned up the trunk. the wall folds back on hinges to access the batteries.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2010, 07:19 PM~18436102
> *the original house of hardlines was back at it again. finished up the lac. built the wall and cleaned up the trunk. the wall folds back on hinges to access the batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


clean clean


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2010, 08:19 PM~18436102
> *the original house of hardlines was back at it again. finished up the lac. built the wall and cleaned up the trunk. the wall folds back on hinges to access the batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 29 2010, 05:58 PM~18435378
> *our car show prices aint changed in 13 years... our profit margin is in the dirt and only do it "cus we enjoy it"... and every year we spend more.. and were small time. just another event to have in the Houston summer...
> more info to follow on this show...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 29 2010, 07:21 PM~18436126
> *:wow:
> *


9 years experience in hardlines


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2010, 08:19 PM~18436102
> *the original house of hardlines was back at it again. finished up the lac. built the wall and cleaned up the trunk. the wall folds back on hinges to access the batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 29 2010, 07:21 PM~18436125
> *clean clean
> *


just something simple and not that hard to work on.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2010, 07:19 PM~18436102
> *the original house of hardlines was back at it again. finished up the lac. built the wall and cleaned up the trunk. the wall folds back on hinges to access the batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


  clean indeed


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Aug 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18435744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 06:45 PM~18435744
> *The Homie Wrath getting down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LORD WRATH THE NEXT ENGRAVER OF HOUSTON !!!!! :0 GLAD HE'S IN EMPIRE THE HOMIE HOOK UP... :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 07:45 PM~18435744
> *The Homie Wrath getting down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...... :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2010, 07:19 PM~18436102
> *the original house of hardlines was back at it again. finished up the lac. built the wall and cleaned up the trunk. the wall folds back on hinges to access the batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2010, 07:19 PM~18436102
> *the original house of hardlines was back at it again. finished up the lac. built the wall and cleaned up the trunk. the wall folds back on hinges to access the batteries.
> 
> 
> ...



I likes!! :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 29 2010, 07:29 PM~18436206
> *LORD WRATH THE NEXT ENGRAVER OF HOUSTON !!!!! :0  GLAD HE'S IN EMPIRE THE HOMIE HOOK UP... :biggrin:
> *


didnt u get quoted hundred thousands of dollars? lol :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 07:36 PM~18436288
> *didnt u get quoted hundred thousands of dollars? lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 29 2010, 08:27 PM~18435561
> *the sketchy ones are the ones that are first timers ... nor they nor the exhibitors know what to expect.... the events thrown by the folks that enter shows them selves are the better organized ones...
> 
> 
> *


Agreed  I been to almost every one of your shows since a can remember...1 year my daughter Farrah was so excited cause she won best display for her bike, cause the damn rain kept coming and going and after each time she still went back and cleaned it up!! Thinks that's when she caught the bugg..


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 06:45 PM~18435744
> *The Homie Wrath getting down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2010, 11:44 PM~18430804
> *show some love to my HLC brothers
> 
> 
> ...


BTW...Any plans for a TV out there? Texans/Cowboys game is that day!! Probably bring my radio for back-up plan..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 07:36 PM~18436288
> *didnt u get quoted hundred thousands of dollars? lol :biggrin:
> *


*thats it????*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 07:36 PM~18436288
> *didnt u get quoted hundred thousands of dollars? lol :biggrin:
> *


you should have wrath do some of yours :0 

















































 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 29 2010, 07:55 PM~18436472
> *you should have wrath do some of yours :0
> 
> 
> ...


he started AFTER i got my shit chromed lol :angry: 
talk about a-hole


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 07:56 PM~18436485
> *he started AFTER i got my shit chromed lol :angry:
> talk about a-hole
> *


ay tu :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

darkness and tha midnight express


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 29 2010, 08:01 PM~18436535
> *darkness and tha midnight express
> 
> 
> ...


the top one .... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 29 2010, 08:01 PM~18436535
> *darkness and tha midnight express
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 29 2010, 10:01 PM~18436535
> *darkness and tha midnight express
> 
> 
> ...


caught him with the left, even more messed up :roflmao:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 29 2010, 05:54 PM~18435355
> *true
> 
> with over 12 years of throwing shows, you got alot to cover
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
X2


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 29 2010, 08:01 PM~18436535
> *darkness and tha midnight express
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True+Aug 29 2010, 08:41 PM~18436344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2010, 09:19 PM~18436102
> *the original house of hardlines was back at it again. finished up the lac. built the wall and cleaned up the trunk. the wall folds back on hinges to access the batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


1/2" hardlines?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2010, 06:19 PM~18436102
> *the original house of hardlines was back at it again. finished up the lac. built the wall and cleaned up the trunk. the wall folds back on hinges to access the batteries.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 29 2010, 11:00 PM~18437156
> *reasons like those are the ones why we have shows at all... you have no idea how much its appreciated.
> Im not sports fan, but ill see what we can arrange... maybe something indoors and out of the heat..? ill work on it...
> 
> *


Cool..We'll be there either way it works out!! Thanks for looking out..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 29 2010, 09:44 PM~18436377
> *BTW...Any plans for a TV out there? Texans/Cowboys game is that day!! Probably bring my radio for back-up plan..
> *


What's up chris mane you no what the bisness is on that day cowboys goin to take that win and you want to no why cuz that's the 4real game homie :thumbsup:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 29 2010, 11:22 PM~18437794
> *What's up chris mane you no what the bisness is on that day cowboys goin to take that win and you want to no why cuz that's the 4real game homie  :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: yyyyyyyyeeeeeaaaaa rrrrrriiiiiigggghhhhtttt mr. fleetwooooooooood


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 07:56 PM~18436485
> *he started AFTER i got my shit chromed lol :angry:
> talk about a-hole
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2010, 06:33 PM~18355425
> *newest setup outta southside customs..we do it cause we want to, not cause we have to!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: this is some hard lines


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Aug 30 2010, 12:30 AM~18437862
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: yyyyyyyyeeeeeaaaaa rrrrrriiiiiigggghhhhtttt mr. fleetwooooooooood
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 06:45 PM~18435744
> *The Homie Wrath getting down... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is a fleetwood coupe 90'd chrome, dayton, kit roof and 3 squares in the trunk.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Aug 30 2010, 01:37 AM~18438250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2010, 08:23 AM~18439106
> *this is a fleetwood coupe 90'd chrome, dayton, kit roof and 3 squares in the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: owned


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 29 2010, 10:22 PM~18437794
> *What's up chris mane you no what the bisness is on that day cowboys goin to take that win and you want to no why cuz that's the 4real game homie  :thumbsup:
> *





















Cowgirls = :thumbsdown:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2010, 06:40 AM~18439180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I agree wit u on that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2010, 06:23 AM~18439106
> *this is a fleetwood coupe 90'd chrome, dayton, kit roof and 3 squares in the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 29 2010, 08:01 PM~18436535
> *darkness and tha midnight express
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin slim.. :roflmao:
where da fuck u find that shit.. hattin on my roll bounce skills


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2010, 08:40 AM~18439180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :biggrin: Sunday we let da sorry ass texnas have it just so they can think there's hope come sept 26 shit its goin to go down texnas goin to get that ass beat homie this is what I think bout the texnas :thumbsdown:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 07:22 AM~18439331
> *LOL  :biggrin: Sunday we let da sorry ass texnas have it just so they can think there's hope come sept 26 shit its goin to go down texnas goin to get that ass beat homie this is what I think bout the texnas  :thumbsdown:
> *



You still lost the bet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 30 2010, 08:41 AM~18439186
> *I agree wit u on that
> *


Mario what's up with you on this mane!! :loco: Sunday you were like come on dallas LOL :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 07:26 AM~18439354
> *Mario what's up with you on this mane!!  :loco: Sunday you were like come on dallas LOL  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 30 2010, 09:23 AM~18439341
> *You still lost the bet  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good we can bet again fuck that let's go 2 da game or to the tellgate party sept 26 so I can put it all n your F.A.C.E :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 07:31 AM~18439370
> *Its all good we can bet again fuck that let's go 2 da game or to the tellgate party sept 26 so I can put it all n u :biggrin: r F.A.C.E  :biggrin:
> *



:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Aug 30 2010, 09:30 AM~18439365
> *:twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: this was you talkin about come on dallas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 07:31 AM~18439370
> *
> so I can put it all n u :biggrin: r F.A.C.E  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: a lil ****????


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 07:34 AM~18439379
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: this was you talkin about come on dallas!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2010, 07:36 AM~18439394
> *:wow: :wow: a lil ****????
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 07:22 AM~18439331
> *LOL  :biggrin: Sunday we let da sorry ass texnas have it just so they can think there's hope come sept 26 shit its goin to go down texnas goin to get that ass beat homie this is what I think bout the texnas  :thumbsdown:
> *


Crazy......dallas gotthey ass smashed on...shutdown untill texans put there 2ndstring in.....its jus finna be worse on sept 26.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 12:22 AM~18437794
> *What's up chris mane you no what the bisness is on that day cowboys goin to take that win and you want to no why cuz that's the 4real game homie  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: You know I'm all bout the Cowboys!! We can have our own tailgate party at the Hypontized Show that Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2010, 07:43 AM~18439421
> *Crazy......dallas gotthey ass smashed on...shutdown untill texans put there 2ndstring in.....its jus finna be worse on sept 26.
> *


***** this aint espn, get to work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2010, 09:43 AM~18439421
> *Crazy......dallas gotthey ass smashed on...shutdown untill texans put there 2ndstring in.....its jus finna be worse on sept 26.
> *


Well c home boy your lil texnas will never make it 2 play off's much lass 2 a super boul and you can belive that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2010, 08:23 AM~18439106
> *this is a fleetwood coupe 90'd chrome, dayton, kit roof and 3 squares in the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 09:55 AM~18439486
> *:biggrin:
> Well c home boy your lil texnas will never make it 2 play off's much lass 2 a super boul and you can belive that
> *


*COWBOYS WILL GO TO THE SUPERBOWL...........................THEY WILL BE THERE TO WATCH THE TWO TEAMS THAT MAKE IT TO THE NEW STADIUM IN THE BIG D :biggrin: *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 30 2010, 09:53 AM~18439476
> *:biggrin:  You know I'm all bout the Cowboys!! We can have our own tailgate party at the Hypontized Show that Sunday :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH ITS BOUT TIME A COWBOY FAN UP IN THIS MOTHA FUCKA what's up chris I no u r a fan well I don't no bout that I reather be over there with every 1 else n h town but I no hypnotized will put on a good car show but this game will b the real game an ima watch them beat da sorry ass lil texnas LOL


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 30 2010, 10:00 AM~18439512
> *COWBOYS WILL GO TO THE SUPERBOWL...........................THEY WILL BE THERE TO WATCH THE TWO TEAMS THAT MAKE IT TO THE NEW STADIUM IN THE BIG D :biggrin:
> *


What's up hugo lol funny how you put that to watch the otha two teams in there stadium


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 30 2010, 07:55 AM~18439484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-1 yards in first quarter wit 2starreceivers.....star runninback....and starquarter back.jus sayin.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2010, 07:23 AM~18439106
> *this is a fleetwood coupe 90'd chrome, dayton, kit roof and 3 squares in the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


Clean.....

Mine is steady gettin done...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2010, 10:14 AM~18439608
> *Clean.....
> 
> Mine is steady gettin done...
> ...


trying to look all sexy in the '64 drop top saturday night. lmao!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2010, 08:24 AM~18439664
> *trying to look all sexy in the '64 drop top saturday night.  lmao!
> *



:0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2010, 09:24 AM~18439664
> *trying to look all sexy in the '64 drop top saturday night.  lmao!
> *


 :uh: Damn stalker


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2010, 08:37 AM~18439769
> *:uh: Damn    stalker
> *



hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man, heard dude was giving tours in the 64 rag,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2010, 10:37 AM~18439769
> *:uh: Damn    stalker
> *


i was leaving krogers with my son and he said "hey that's short dog but who is that fat lady riding with him??" :dunno: 

we reached up and i said "oh that's just dumb bojoe" LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 10:01 AM~18439517
> *YEAH ITS BOUT TIME A COWBOY FAN UP IN THIS MOTHA FUCKA what's up chris I no u r a fan well I don't no bout that I reather be over there with every 1 else n h town but I no hypnotized will put on a good car show but this game will b the real game an ima watch them beat da sorry ass lil texnas LOL
> *


We need to hit up a game in Dallas Homie!!! I went last year and mayne that stadium is something else...you can get a party pass and watch the game for $30 bucks!! 

Now back to lowriding


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 30 2010, 10:56 AM~18439940
> *We need to hit up a game in Dallas Homie!!! I went last year and mayne that stadium is something else...you can get a party pass and watch the game for $30 bucks!!
> 
> Now back to lowriding
> *


emailing you the logos.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2010, 09:56 AM~18439927
> *i was leaving krogers with my son and he said "hey that's short dog but who is that fat lady riding with him??"  :dunno:
> 
> we reached up and i said "oh that's just dumb bojoe" LOL
> ...


Yeah it was kinda late, what the hell were you doin out, was it past curfew at the golden years retirement home... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2010, 11:01 AM~18439975
> *Yeah it was kinda late, what the hell were you doin out, was it past curfew at the golden years retirement home... :biggrin:
> *


It was an ice cream run. Had to sneak out to get some. hno:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

My brother has an 02 s-10 and he burnt up the wiring harness, we are having a hard time finding one cause all the junk yards cut those when they take engines out and the dealer prices are high. Been searching online too with no luck...any one have any ideas?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2010, 08:11 AM~18439590
> *Fuck yo bucket.
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2010, 08:53 AM~18439905
> *man, heard dude was giving tours in the 64 rag,
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Maynnne


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2010, 10:05 AM~18440000
> *It was an ice cream run.  Had to sneak out to get some.  hno:
> *


 :uh: hmm....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 30 2010, 11:17 AM~18440078
> *My brother has an 02 s-10 and he burnt up the wiring harness, we are having a hard time finding one cause all the junk yards cut those when they take engines out and the dealer prices are high. Been searching online too with no luck...any one have any ideas?
> *


There is a place on spencer past the beltway called All-Start that built me a wiring harness once. It wasn't cheap but they could probaly do it cheaper than a dealer.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Rollerz Only Gulf Coast would like to thank everyone who showed support at Gary's Benefit Carwash this past Saturday.

THANKS TO YOU :biggrin: we had a great turn out. 

Special shout-outz to the following: 
Desert Dreams C.C
True Emminence C.C
Solo Riders( Yes You who dont belong to a Club but love to ride)


Damn it feels good to help each other. 
“United We Stand, Divided we Fall.”


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2010, 08:14 AM~18439608
> *Clean.....
> 
> Mine is steady gettin done...
> ...


Nice brah....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 30 2010, 06:23 AM~18439106
> *this is a fleetwood coupe 90'd chrome, dayton, kit roof and 3 squares in the trunk.
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Aug 30 2010, 10:32 AM~18440729
> *Rollerz Only Gulf Coast would like to thank everyone who showed support at  Gary's Benefit Carwash this past Saturday.
> 
> THANKS TO YOU :biggrin:  we had a great turn out.
> ...


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2010, 10:56 AM~18439927
> *i was leaving krogers with my son and he said "hey that's short dog but who is that fat lady riding with him??"  :dunno:
> 
> we reached up and i said "oh that's just dumb bojoe" LOL
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i still need batteries... :angry:

need 10 of em


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 30 2010, 12:29 PM~18441260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2010, 01:33 PM~18441283
> *:uh:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 11:30 AM~18441264
> *i still need batteries... :angry:
> 
> need 10 of em
> ...


so go buy some :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Aug 30 2010, 11:23 AM~18441205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 11:35 AM~18441301
> *so go buy some  :uh:
> *


im broke.. :angry:  

need to do a paint job special.. :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Aug 30 2010, 06:02 AM~18439036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 das it? lol
the side shot is clean, elco body lines :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 30 2010, 11:39 AM~18441358
> *:biggrin:
> word
> 10 das it? lol
> ...


needed 12, but i down graded.. still wanna leave ****** in the dust on da freeway..

gotta love them elcos..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Aug 30 2010, 10:00 AM~18439512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 11:40 AM~18441372
> *needed 12, but i down graded.. still wanna leave ****** in the dust on da freeway..
> 
> gotta love them elcos..
> *


ill take pics, hopper is not ME :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2010, 01:33 PM~18441283
> *:uh:
> *


I should have taken a pic. :angry:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Any caddys out there for sale?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 11:37 AM~18441333
> *im broke.. :angry:
> 
> need to do a paint job special.. :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Aug 30 2010, 11:51 AM~18441469
> *Any caddys out there for sale?
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2010, 12:50 PM~18441463
> *I should have taken a pic.  :angry:
> *


U should have rolled your ride,


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 30 2010, 12:29 PM~18440693
> *There is a place on spencer past the beltway called All-Start that built me a wiring harness once. It wasn't cheap but they could probaly do it cheaper than a dealer.
> *


Thanks we'll check it out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2010, 02:02 PM~18441530
> *U should have rolled your ride,
> *


Maybe next time, but you two never call.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2010, 01:04 PM~18441554
> *Maybe next time, but you two never call.
> *


:roflmao::dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Aug 30 2010, 02:08 PM~18441577
> *:roflmao::dunno:
> *


what ever happened to brookglen subdivision fo' life? :tears: 


Brookglen Subdivision CC - Two dj's & a groupie. :buttkick:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Aug 30 2010, 12:04 PM~18441553
> *Thanks we'll check it out
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Aug 30 2010, 11:13 AM~18441116
> *
> *


That's wats up bROtha....Much Love to Dena n my bROthas from the Houston Chptr for coming thru and putting it down also !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 11:37 AM~18441333
> *im broke.. :angry:
> 
> need to do a paint job special.. :roflmao:
> *



:0


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

GOT TWO PUMPS 4 SALE LIKE NEW PM ME WITH OFFERS
************************************************


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 30 2010, 11:44 AM~18441416
> *ill take pics, hopper is not ME  :biggrin:
> *


im not a hopper either.. my car isnt missing parts..lol


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 30 2010, 12:28 PM~18441711
> *GOT TWO PUMPS 4 SALE LIKE NEW PM ME WITH OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 12:28 PM~18441713
> *im not a hopper either.. my car isnt missing parts..lol
> *


 :uh: its just falling apart


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 30 2010, 02:28 PM~18441711
> *GOT TWO PUMPS 4 SALE LIKE NEW PM ME WITH OFFERS
> 
> 
> ...


i got 300 call me 281 772 2607


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 02:31 PM~18441743
> *:uh: its just falling apart
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, H-town Flip, slowtan, Gallo, Eternal Life, slabrider93

*WHUT UP SLOWTAN, STEPHEN, LOWTAN!!!!!*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, slowtan, Gallo, Eternal Life, slabrider93


:x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2010, 02:32 PM~18441749
> *i got 300 call me 281 772 2607
> *


$301.95 + s/h here. :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

ALSO GOT THIS


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 30 2010, 02:37 PM~18441787
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, H-town Flip, <span style=\'color:blue\'>WHY YOU LOG OFF HOMIE, YOU DONT WANT TO PLAY!!!!!!!*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2010, 12:34 PM~18441765
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2010, 12:38 PM~18441794
> *$301.95 + s/h here.  :biggrin:
> *


305 and ill pick up :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 02:51 PM~18441921
> *305 and ill pick up  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 30 2010, 12:47 PM~18441888
> *WHY YOU LOG OFF HOMIE, YOU DONT WANT TO PLAY!!!!!!!
> *



:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 30 2010, 12:52 PM~18441934
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 12:31 PM~18441743
> *:uh: its just falling apart
> *


tru.. fkin bucket..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 01:10 PM~18442130
> *tru.. fkin bucket..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 01:20 PM~18442238
> *:cheesy:
> *


makin room for your bucket..
ss gettin cleared..

next is some rusty,sausage in the trunk 63


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 01:49 PM~18442486
> *makin room for your bucket..
> ss gettin cleared..
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 03:49 PM~18442486
> *makin room for your bucket..
> ss gettin cleared..
> 
> ...




i already told you tric :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Aug 30 2010, 02:33 PM~18442792
> *i already told you tric :uh:
> *


tell what.. that ur already un rollin ur dick.. 
:barf:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> *WHY YOU LOG OFF HOMIE, YOU DONT WANT TO PLAY!!!!!!!*
> [/quote
> That ***** log off what a bitch ass ***** :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Aug 30 2010, 11:51 AM~18441469
> *Any caddys out there for sale?
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 30 2010, 02:37 PM~18441787
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: HMART1970, The Truth, H-town Flip, slowtan, Gallo, Eternal Life, slabrider93
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2010, 02:32 PM~18441749
> *i got 300 call me 281 772 2607
> *


Oh yeah $302 top that lol :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Aug 30 2010, 01:54 PM~18441484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 05:00 PM~18442993
> *Oh yeah $302 top that lol  :biggrin:
> *


naw das ok........think ima just spend alot more sumwhere else


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 30 2010, 04:08 PM~18443669
> *naw das ok........think ima just spend alot more sumwhere else
> *


bawla talk!!! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 04:09 PM~18443671
> *bawla talk!!!  :0
> *


Bucket in da shop.. tranny got a baby leak..I ain't fuckin with it..


----------



## 80cutty (Feb 19, 2009)

got a 90 brougham for sale or trade.looking for a new project.has 2 pump set up.pm me for details.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18443780
> *Bucket in da shop.. tranny got a baby leak..I ain't fuckin with it..
> *


urs??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 04:31 PM~18443841
> *urs??
> *


Yep.. lil bleeder. Stem on the top part.. but he wanna take it all apart and make sure its good..prob put a shift kit in it too..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 04:37 PM~18443904
> *Yep.. lil bleeder. Stem on the top part.. but he wanna take it all apart and make sure its good..prob put a shift kit in it too..
> *


bawla talk.. u jus said u were broke on friday :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2010, 04:47 PM~18444025
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 04:55 PM~18444077
> *:biggrin:
> *


lots of pop corn on the last few pages :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2010, 05:01 PM~18444126
> *lots of pop corn on the last few pages :biggrin:
> *


yep :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 04:43 PM~18443971
> *bawla talk.. u jus said u were broke on friday  :uh:
> *


Still broke..
Tranny on warranty.. only payin for him taking it out.cuz I don't wanna do it.lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2010, 04:47 PM~18444025
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


ke onda con los fender trims need em before vegas wey :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 05:13 PM~18444232
> *Still broke..
> Tranny on speed dial.. only payin for him and taking him out.cuz I wanna do it.lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2010, 05:17 PM~18444262
> *ke onda con los fender trims need em before vegas wey  :0  :0
> *


oh orale , got one way


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2010, 05:24 PM~18444329
> *oh orale , got one  way
> *


te hablo el fin de semana pa er ke se hace


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 05:19 PM~18444282
> *:uh:
> *


Failed


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 05:29 PM~18444381
> *Failed
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2010, 05:01 PM~18444126
> *lots of pop corn on the last few pages :biggrin:
> *


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 30 2010, 05:27 PM~18444358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 06:23 PM~18444835
> *
> *


I need to take abath in febreeze and alcohol after workin on datbucket all day :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2010, 07:27 PM~18444358
> *te hablo el fin de semana pa er ke se hace
> *


 :0 03 lincoln


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2010, 06:37 PM~18444983
> *I need to take abath in febreeze and alcohol after workin on datbucket all day :uh:
> *


wait until u clean the engine bay :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Aug 30 2010, 03:00 PM~18442993
> *Oh yeah $302 top that lol  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 06:45 PM~18445065
> *wait until u clean the engine bay  :biggrin:
> *


Nope ima get a basshead to come n clean dat shit for some cheeseburgers and a water


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2010, 06:52 PM~18445156
> *Nope ima get a basshead to come n clean dat shit for some cheeseburgers and a water
> *


handle ya bizz...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 30 2010, 06:52 PM~18445156
> *Nope ima get a basshead to come n clean dat shit for some cheeseburgers and a water
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 30 2010, 06:40 PM~18445020
> *:0  03 lincoln
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2010, 07:01 PM~18445267
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *


WUT UP BRAHHH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 30 2010, 06:37 PM~18444983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told you..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 30 2010, 07:12 PM~18445384
> *Ha :0
> 
> :ugh:
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice sig


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2010, 07:03 PM~18445280
> *WUT UP BRAHHH
> *


SUP GOOFY WHATS GOOD? HOWS IS THE FAM?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 30 2010, 07:39 PM~18445658
> *
> *


wut up Lint Licker


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2010, 06:20 PM~18444814
> *ya esta homie
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *






 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2010, 07:43 PM~18445697
> *wut up Lint Licker
> *


what the french toast? :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 30 2010, 07:49 PM~18445772
> *what the french toast? :scrutinize:
> *


coodie queen :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 30 2010, 07:49 PM~18445772
> *what the french toast? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: son of a bulldog


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 07:50 PM~18445784
> *coodie  queen  :biggrin:
> *


stinky mcstink face.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 30 2010, 07:51 PM~18445797
> *stinky mcstink face..  :biggrin:
> *


yea that was the only one i knew..lol..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 30 2010, 07:51 PM~18445797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cootie queens


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Aug 30 2010, 07:50 PM~18445784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too late :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

im out!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Aug 30 2010, 11:51 AM~18441469
> *Any caddys out there for sale?
> *


I have some 90 caddy parts?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 07:53 PM~18445829
> *too late  :biggrin:
> *


lol i read it late...shut it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Aug 30 2010, 07:55 PM~18445848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 Members: ReppinTX, *mac2lac*

what up :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Aug 30 2010, 02:56 PM~18442950
> *
> *


bring me 2500 u can have mine.i got locked out of my old account.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

, hoppers4life
:uh: :uh: KE ONDA TONY ??


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Aug 30 2010, 06:46 PM~18445726-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 COMO ANDAS COMPITA, K DICE LA RAZA PEZADA!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Aug 30 2010, 09:32 PM~18445609
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 28 2010, 09:44 PM~18430804
> *show some love to my HLC brothers
> 
> 
> ...


  gonna try and make it out there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:420: :nono:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Aug 30 2010, 10:48 PM~18447657
> *:420: :nono:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 30 2010, 06:20 PM~18444814
> *ya esta homie
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2010, 10:41 PM~18446368
> *, hoppers4life
> :uh:  :uh: KE ONDA TONY ??
> *


hasta que ya llego el mero paisa de el e'stripclub


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

BORED AT WORK


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 07:37 AM~18448689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 05:37 AM~18448689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Aug 30 2010, 12:32 PM~18440729
> *Rollerz Only Gulf Coast would like to thank everyone who showed support at  Gary's Benefit Carwash this past Saturday.
> 
> THANKS TO YOU :biggrin:  we had a great turn out.
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 05:37 AM~18448689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Maaaannnnn..............


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 02:39 PM~18452670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn it...This mofo is something spectacular  *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 02:39 PM~18452670
> *
> Maaaannnnn..............
> *


i called ya bitch ass today... :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 02:54 PM~18452809
> *i called ya bitch ass today... :uh:
> *


I beensleep allday been sick ass fuck....told u dat car wasnasty :uh:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 05:37 AM~18448689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I'LL JOIN THAT GYM GET SOME KIND OF WORK OUT  :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so whats poppin for labor day? anyone down for poker/dice game night im thinkin saturday night :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 31 2010, 03:04 PM~18452879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after midnight im in :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 03:32 PM~18453132
> *:0  i went by the shop today it looks better
> after midnight im in  :happysad:
> *


how much money u got.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 03:40 PM~18453219
> *how much money u got.
> *


wrong question homie  how much u wanna lose?? :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 03:42 PM~18453245
> *wrong question homie    how much u wanna lose??  :wow:
> *


on the dice game at my house im un-defeated, ask the houston stylez boys, come at your own risk.


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 05:37 AM~18448689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea. :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2010, 08:15 AM~18449354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS REAL CLEAN.. THAT A LAC????


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 03:49 PM~18453325
> *on the dice game at my house im un-defeated, ask the houston stylez boys, come at your own risk.
> *


lol i aint from houston styles...lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Aug 30 2010, 07:46 PM~18445726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:run:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 02:54 PM~18452809
> *i called ya bitch ass today... :uh:
> *












Finna knock crroked line mafia out of biz :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

say jr, that car is too old for that BEAR machine yall use, aint it? stick to new cars. thats a real mechanics car.... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 05:05 PM~18454031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 05:06 PM~18454040
> *say jr, that car is too old for that BEAR machine yall use, aint it? stick to new cars. thats a real mechanics car.... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 05:10 PM~18454060
> *:0
> *


im just sayin, electric choke, or points and condensors and he dont know what to do :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 05:11 PM~18454068
> *im just sayin, electric choke,  or points and condensors and he dont know what to do  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 shoulda told me b4 i dropped that bucket off to him :biggrin: he can scrub a good interior tho :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nah hes straight. i left the 60 with him a couple days. with top up and when i got it, top was down. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 05:14 PM~18454091
> *nah hes straight. i left the 60 with him a couple days. with top up and when i got it, top was down.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


lol.. i left the interior in pieces and now its complete and clean :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Finna knock crroked line mafia out of biz :0
[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money+Aug 31 2010, 03:52 PM~18453352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:..did I leave tape in there..
U stoopid


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> Finna knock crroked line mafia out of biz :0


:wow:
[/quote]
 



> :roflmao:..did I leave tape in there..
> U stoopid


he said it was alll kinds shit in there :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 31 2010, 05:06 PM~18454040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U left like 2 rolls...allgone oneverybodys cars lol


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 05:32 PM~18454222
> *Hattin.
> Hattin....
> You already payed so urfucked either way.
> ...


***** like a 2 yr old and a crayola..

Where my 6 bucks for the tape u used..add it to his bill


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 05:32 PM~18454222
> *Hattin.
> Hattin....
> You already payed so urfucked either way.
> ...


***** ill break ur other shoulder.. i dont play with nobodys money so dont play with mine :biggrin: oh yea and fuck ur shop :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2010, 05:40 PM~18454261
> ****** like a 2 yr old and a crayola..
> 
> Where my 6 bucks for the tape u used..add it to his bill
> *


fuck u he is paid and so r u :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 05:41 PM~18454269
> ****** ill break ur other shoulder.. i dont play with nobodys money so dont play with mine  :biggrin:  oh yea and fuck ur shop  :happysad:
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 05:51 PM~18454358
> *:uh:
> *


 :x: :420:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 05:42 PM~18454279
> *fuck u he is paid and so r u  :biggrin:
> *


Half way paid.. might add on more after the condition of the car after noes done power brakin it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 31 2010, 06:00 PM~18454422
> *Half way paid.. might add on more after the condition of the car after noes done power brakin it
> *


 :uh: ***** u paid and aint even touch the car so zip it :happysad:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

Is anybody going to magregor park on sunday? :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 31 2010, 06:05 PM~18454461
> *Is anybody going to magregor park on sunday?  :dunno:
> *


u will be got!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 06:08 PM~18454485
> *u will be got!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I thought rollerz where having a grill and chill.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 31 2010, 06:18 PM~18454570
> *I thought rollerz where having a grill and chill.
> *


 i think they are


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes we are.... everyone come out...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 06:37 PM~18454763
> *
> *


Nice avi


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 06:40 PM~18454801
> *Nice avi
> *


i thought so too :happysad:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 05:05 PM~18454031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gadam lol skills
:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 31 2010, 07:01 PM~18455035
> *gadam lol skills
> :biggrin:
> *


wuts up Gallo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 31 2010, 07:01 PM~18455035
> *gadam lol skills
> :biggrin:
> *


clean right?? :biggrin: and imma show it like that at local shows, still cleaner than some of the rides in htown :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 07:04 PM~18455084
> *clean right??  :biggrin:  and imma show it like that at local shows, still cleaner than some of the rides in htown  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 31 2010, 07:06 PM~18455111
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

QUEENJESS? :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 07:04 PM~18455084
> *clean right??  :biggrin:  and imma show it like that at local shows, still cleaner than some of the rides in htown  :0
> *


Sneak dissin !!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 07:23 PM~18455324
> *Sneak dissin !!!!
> *


u know i dont sneak diss.. but u know what im saying is true


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 07:24 PM~18455335
> *u know i dont sneak diss.. but u know what im saying is true
> *


Sneak dissin....but dat ainthow weplay....fuck around and give u drama like da dj!!!!


Very true...but I ain't sayin shit else....****** getway too butthurt round here


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 07:26 PM~18455357
> *Sneak dissin....but dat ainthow weplay....fuck around and give u drama like da dj!!!!
> Very true...but I ain't sayin shit else....****** getway too butthurt round here
> *


Amen child.... :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 05:37 AM~18448689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Que pinche pedorrazo :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Aug 31 2010, 07:26 PM~18455357-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 31 2010, 07:32 PM~18455419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: I ain't sayin nuthin................


But if u have some leftover money lemme have someso I can finish my car :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 07:35 PM~18455444
> * yea i know.. imma be quiet so houston can throw me a fundraiser .. check my signature  :0 :biggrin:
> :cheesy:
> *


COME TO MY FUNDRAISER... IM IN NEED FOR MORE THESE...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 07:38 PM~18455477
> *
> :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: I ain't sayin nuthin................
> But if u have some leftover money lemme have someso I can finish my car :happysad:
> *


i hope houston can support a no rider.. all cash donations and hydro parts accepted :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 31 2010, 07:42 PM~18455516
> *COME TO MY FUNDRAISER... IM IN NEED FOR MORE THESE...
> 
> 
> ...


  no dinero essay


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 30 2010, 07:19 PM~18444282
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 31 2010, 07:42 PM~18455516
> *COME TO MY FUNDRAISER... IM IN NEED FOR MORE THESE...
> 
> 
> ...


:0 me too me too!!!!


Don't sweat it....iheard ****** round here makin fundraisers for therechrome undies.....using other excuses.....jussayin......knowmsayin.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 07:48 PM~18455592
> *:0 me too me too!!!!
> Don't sweat it....iheard ****** round here makin fundraisers for therechrome undies.....using other excuses.....jussayin......knowmsayin.
> *


YEP..I SUPPORT REAL BENIFITS..IF IM NOT WORKING.... IVE MISSED A FEW CAR WASHES AND BBQ..ETC... BUT I TRY MY BEST TO SHOW LOVE


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 31 2010, 07:37 AM~18448689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 31 2010, 07:52 PM~18455628
> *YEP..I SUPPORT REAL BENIFITS..IF IM NOT WORKING.... IVE MISSED A FEW CAR WASHES AND BBQ..ETC... BUT I TRY MY BEST TO SHOW LOVE
> *


Jus gotta watch it wit some of these scammers......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Aug 31 2010, 07:48 PM~18455584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 07:56 PM~18455675
> *Jus gotta watch it wit some of these scammers......
> *


hey watch it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 31 2010, 07:42 PM~18455516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where can i find these???


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 10:06 PM~18455779
> *hey watch it
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 08:06 PM~18455785
> *where can i find these???
> *


ANY FOOTLOCKER OR FOOTACTION OR CHAMPS......BUT THE COLOR IS CITRUS..LIGHT ORANGE/YELLOWISH


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 08:06 PM~18455779
> *hey watch it
> *


:happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 08:12 PM~18455846
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 31 2010, 08:12 PM~18455843
> *ANY FOOTLOCKER OR FOOTACTION OR CHAMPS......BUT THE COLOR IS CITRUS..LIGHT ORANGE/YELLOWISH
> *


sounds steep, are these available at the flea :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 08:13 PM~18455859
> *sounds steep, are these available at the flea  :biggrin:
> *


WELL 134.99 SHIPPED TO YOU.... OR 167.99 AT THE MALL.... IF INTERESTED ILL TEXT YOU THE INFO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *slabrider93*, lone star, hoppers4life, 84 BLAZER, latinkustoms4ever

sup?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 31 2010, 08:17 PM~18455909
> *WELL 134.99 SHIPPED TO YOU....  OR  167.99 AT THE MALL.... IF INTERESTED ILL TEXT YOU THE INFO
> *


that cheap ***** aint buying no real j's :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 09:48 PM~18455592
> *:0 me too me too!!!!
> Don't sweat it....iheard ****** round here makin fundraisers for therechrome undies.....using other excuses.....jussayin......knowmsayin.
> *


mayne


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Aug 31 2010, 06:18 PM~18454570
> *I thought rollerz where having a grill and chill.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 08:24 PM~18455984
> *that cheap ***** aint buying no real j's  :0
> *


***** gon buy some allblackchucks and put yellow laces n call it a day.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 08:56 PM~18456350
> ****** gon buy some allblackchucks and put yellow laces n call it a day.
> *


or could get the yellow and black ones..its a converse outlet by my house 2 for 40 bucks


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 31 2010, 09:17 PM~18455909
> *WELL 134.99 SHIPPED TO YOU....  OR  167.99 AT THE MALL.... IF INTERESTED ILL TEXT YOU THE INFO
> *


what size?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2010, 09:07 PM~18456463
> *what size?
> *


My size lil ***** cuz ima snatch em from u :angry:


























































Jk jk :happysad:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 10:09 PM~18456481
> *My size lil ***** cuz ima snatch em from u :angry:
> Jk jk :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: 

chrome betta be ready this weekend to put rearend back together :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2010, 09:10 PM~18456493
> *:cheesy:
> 
> chrome betta be ready this weekend to put rearend back together :happysad:
> *


Shit still aintready???? 


Mayne....gon be abusy weekend r"I"ght???


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 10:17 PM~18456589
> *Shit still aintready????
> Mayne....gon be abusy weekend r"I"ght???
> *


dude talking bout this week, for sure :uh: 

but it wont be for another week after that, cause i still need bushings and brake pads plus all other little things


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2010, 09:19 PM~18456606
> *dude talking bout this week, for sure :uh:
> 
> but it wont be for another week after that, cause i still need bushings and brake pads plus all other little things
> *


Well wenever its a go let me know....so I can get my beginner tool set to use :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 09:23 PM~18456647
> *Well wenever its a go let me know....so I can get my beginner tool set to use :cheesy:
> *


use that shit on that bucket in ur bay :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Aug 31 2010, 06:27 PM~18454651
> *
> *


SUP MAYNE YOU GET THEM SIDESKIRTS I DROPPED OFF AT YOUR HOUSE? THOUGHT ME AND SISQO WHERE GONNA HAVE A BEER OR TWO BUT GUESS YAL WAS OUT TAKIN CARE OF THE CHROME BILL SO MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Aug 31 2010, 09:26 PM~18456682
> *use that shit on that bucket in ur bay  :uh:
> *


I need more than atool set for dat fuckin bucket :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 09:32 PM~18456757
> *I need more than atool set for dat fuckin bucket :ugh:
> *


oh


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 31 2010, 09:07 PM~18456463
> *what size?
> *


oh snap they 124.99 now!!! :0 
all sizes..place legit..get all my jay through this site

uptempoair.com


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Aug 30 2010, 08:58 PM~18446594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: ke paso mija todia andas swinginng out tamarindos :wow: :wow:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 31 2010, 09:42 PM~18455516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2,LMK


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Aug 31 2010, 09:23 PM~18455969
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: slabrider93, lone star, hoppers4life, 84 BLAZER, latinkustoms4ever
> 
> ...


Whats up homie... you'll coming to the park on Sunday?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 1 2010, 03:51 AM~18458469
> *
> 
> X2,LMK
> *


Www.uptempoair.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 09:23 PM~18456647
> *so I can get my beginner tool set to use :cheesy:
> *


thats all a real mechanic should need?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 09:26 PM~18455357
> *Sneak dissin....but dat ainthow weplay....fuck around and give u drama like da dj!!!!
> Very true...but I ain't sayin shit else....****** getway too butthurt round here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

WTF, when did Pasadena pd get a fkin hummer??? Just pulled someone over in front of me. That's some bull shit!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 1 2010, 10:02 AM~18459301
> *WTF, when did Pasadena pd get a fkin hummer??? Just pulled someone over in front of me. That's some bull shit!!!
> *


drug dealer prob donated it when he got arrested.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 1 2010, 09:03 AM~18459306
> *drug dealer prob donated it when he got arrested.
> *


:naughty:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:







uffin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 1 2010, 08:02 AM~18459301
> *WTF, when did Pasadena pd get a fkin hummer??? Just pulled someone over in front of me. That's some bull shit!!!
> *



You saw that too huh!..... it had chrome wheels too!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

IF ANYONE HAS THE CHROME MOLDING FOR THE PASSANGER SIDE FRONT FENDER FOR A LUXURY SPORT AND WANT TO SELL LET ME KNOW ASAP...... I HAVE ALL THE MOLDINGS EXCEPT FOR THAT ONE. THANKS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 1 2010, 07:11 AM~18458758
> *Whats up homie... you'll coming to the park on Sunday?
> *


Prob not going to la berg de lac.....but if. Plans change yeah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 1 2010, 12:32 PM~18461237
> *Prob not going to la berg de lac.....but if. Plans change yeah
> *


ballin'


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *WRATH, *Lord Goofy, phillymonte


the engraver is in the house... :0 ...my *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2010, 01:33 PM~18461248
> *ballin'
> *


mayne u da baller


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Sep 1 2010, 01:35 PM~18461814
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Aug 31 2010, 07:03 PM~18455062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


milagro, usually hes roaming with my name


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 1 2010, 03:36 PM~18462804
> *
> citrusssssss lol
> whos doing ur chrome?
> ...



deez nutttzzzz!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 1 2010, 04:36 PM~18462804
> *whos doing ur chrome?
> *


Show and Go in Dallas


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 1 2010, 04:04 PM~18463035
> *Show and Go in Dallas
> *


David is a cool dude and does a good job


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 1 2010, 01:08 PM~18461595
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: WRATH, Lord Goofy, phillymonte
> the engraver is in the house... :0 ...my *****
> *


yes that dude getting down wit that shit


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Sep 1 2010, 05:08 PM~18463468
> *yes that dude getting down wit that shit
> *


XX1000000


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 1 2010, 05:33 PM~18463618
> *XX1000000
> *


CANT WAIT HOMIE FOR MY NEW RIDE COME OUT, (EMPIRE FOR LIFE ) I LOVE THIS CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 1 2010, 03:41 PM~18462854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

GALLO MAN I NEED TO TALK TO U WHEN U CAN TALK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 1 2010, 05:48 PM~18463740
> *gayyy
> number?
> word
> ...


 :happysad: no ****??


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 1 2010, 01:35 PM~18460837
> *You saw that too huh!..... it had chrome wheels too!!! :0 :biggrin:
> *


Yup, Gabby might be right bout the drug dealer.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 1 2010, 06:48 PM~18463740
> *number?
> *


972-201-4184

his name is David


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2010, 08:06 PM~18455785
> *where can i find these???
> *


THEY HAVE SOME @ DA FOOT ACTION IN PASADENA MALL...I GOT ME A PAIR SUNDAY AND THEY STILL HAVE SOME IN STOCK HOMIE...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Orale hugo what's up homie :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: latinkustoms4ever, HMART1970,* sic713*

check ur pm bish!!


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

uffin: :420: :drama:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+Sep 1 2010, 05:55 PM~18463784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always homie :biggrin: 
send me sum lols and omgs through the celly


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

For the 13th ann car show we will be looking for refreshment vendors only. No food vendors. We will allow clubs to bring their ice chests and coolers. You may also bring in a lil smokey and grill for your club etc. No selling of anything unless you buy a booth. We are aiming at getting a more laid back atmosphere while still at your local car show.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2010, 06:11 AM~18468324
> *For the 13th ann car show we will be looking for refreshment vendors only. No food vendors. We will allow clubs to bring their ice chests and coolers.  You may also bring in a lil smokey and grill for your club etc. No selling of anything unless you buy a booth.  We are aiming at getting a more laid back atmosphere while still at your local car show.
> 
> 
> ...


is this a rain or shine date?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2010, 07:21 AM~18468362
> *is this a rain or shine date?
> *


yeah rain or shine... unless we get a hurricane... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2010, 08:33 AM~18468430
> *yeah rain or shine... unless we get a hurricane... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2010, 06:33 AM~18468430
> *yeah rain or shine... unless we get a hurricane... :0
> *


gotcha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 16 2010, 10:41 AM~18321294
> *htown gets first dibs
> 
> parting out....front bumper and bench seat spoken for...
> ...


sold


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WOW THIS IS FUCKIN NICE $5500 IN LA


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2010, 12:44 PM~18470130
> *WOW THIS IS FUCKIN NICE $5500 IN LA
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's nice!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2010, 12:44 PM~18470130
> *WOW THIS IS FUCKIN NICE $5500 IN LA
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2010, 12:44 PM~18470130
> *WOW THIS IS FUCKIN NICE $5500 IN LA
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I already seen this fleetwood goin price $5500 and looks wroth the $$ :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 2 2010, 01:14 PM~18470353
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


save ur pennies...it has ur name all over it :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2010, 01:44 PM~18470581
> *save ur pennies...it has ur name all over it :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2010, 10:44 AM~18470130
> *WOW THIS IS FUCKIN NICE $5500 IN LA
> 
> 
> ...


i likes.. nice color combo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2010, 03:13 PM~18472322
> *:guns:
> *


with paint guns??


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 2 2010, 08:11 AM~18468324
> *For the 13th ann car show we will be looking for refreshment vendors only. No food vendors. We will allow clubs to bring their ice chests and coolers.  You may also bring in a lil smokey and grill for your club etc. No selling of anything unless you buy a booth.  We are aiming at getting a more laid back atmosphere while still at your local car show.
> 
> 
> ...


Already!!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Aug 31 2010, 10:23 PM~18456647
> *Well wenever its a go let me know....so I can get my beginner tool set to use :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: 
cell phone pic


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 2 2010, 01:04 PM~18471109
> *i likes.. nice color combo
> *


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 2 2010, 03:26 PM~18472443
> *with paint guns??
> *


sure


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2010, 12:06 PM~18470704
> *
> 
> 
> ...



COMING SOON :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Some old pix i found. When i say built not bought i mean it.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

A few more


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

some banners my homie found at heat wave :biggrin: looks like they do have some love for them hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18473480
> *Some old pix i found. When i say built not bought i mean it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Sep 2 2010, 07:55 PM~18473480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my *****  

speakin of built, i got a call from the metal man, gonna pay him a visit saturday :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 2 2010, 08:55 PM~18473906
> *some banners my homie  found at heat wave  :biggrin: looks like they do have some love for them hoppers :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 2 2010, 07:58 PM~18473921
> *my *****
> 
> speakin of built, i got a call from the metal man, gonna pay him a visit saturday :0
> *




Thats gonna be a BIG VI$IT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 09:01 PM~18473953
> *Thats gonna be a BIG VI$IT
> *



its gonna be one of these things: :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 08:16 PM~18473584
> *A few more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 2 2010, 04:07 PM~18472708
> *:cheesy:
> cell phone pic
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 2 2010, 09:01 PM~18473964
> *its gonna be one of these things:  :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2010, 09:04 PM~18474007
> *
> *



sliimmmyyyy


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 2 2010, 09:12 PM~18474071
> *sliimmmyyyy
> *


*WTF :biggrin: *


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 06:16 PM~18473584
> *A few more
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 2 2010, 09:14 PM~18474087
> *WTF :biggrin:
> *



shut yo mouff tric






:biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 2 2010, 09:12 PM~18474071
> *salamiiiiiiiii
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 2 2010, 09:20 PM~18474150
> *shut yo mouff tric
> :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :run: :naughty:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 2 2010, 09:26 PM~18474210
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 2 2010, 09:26 PM~18474210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see there we go again :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 2 2010, 09:30 PM~18474255
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2010, 07:51 PM~18474461
> *
> *


2prongs, r u happy :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2010, 07:57 PM~18474525
> *2prongs, r u happy  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: MY N"I"GGA!!!!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2010, 08:57 PM~18474525
> *2prongs, r u happy  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Look better with 3 prong


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 2 2010, 08:04 PM~18474561
> *Look better with 3 prong
> *


i agree


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2010, 09:05 PM~18474576
> *i agree
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ragalac its labor day weekend ill be in my turtle top lac what about u :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon+Sep 2 2010, 08:04 PM~18474561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: smfh.........:nosad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2010, 08:11 PM~18474596
> *ragalac its labor day weekend ill be in my turtle top lac what about u  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be gettin white boy waisted wit some floozies prolly..... :dunno:






Than hopefully ridin out to west houston onsunday night in da skeetolac


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2010, 08:12 PM~18474598
> *:ugh: smfh.........:nosad:
> *


how many times are we going to have this discussion junior. 3prongs > 2 prongs.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 2 2010, 10:04 PM~18474561
> *Look better with 3 prong
> *


no sir


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18474621
> *Ill be gettin white boy waisted wit some floozies prolly..... :dunno:
> Than hopefully ridin out to west houston onsunday night in da skeetolac
> *


i call your bluff.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont think that ragedy mafucka will make it down the street?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2010, 08:17 PM~18474634
> *how many times are we going to have this discussion junior.  3prongs > 2 prongs.
> 
> 
> ...


Tas pendejo wey........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 2 2010, 08:24 PM~18474720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u prolly right again ........ :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just go on n sell me dis rite hur









[/quote]


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> just go on n sell me dis rite hur


[/quote]
Sure ill sell u that dented up bumper.............


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18473480
> *Some old pix i found. When i say built not bought i mean it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

lmao!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 06:55 PM~18473480
> *Some old pix i found. When i say built not bought i mean it.
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I REMEMBER IS WHAT THE F--K U DOING.... U AINT SUPER DAVE.....U CANT JUMP THE MEDIAN ES STUPID...... :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 2 2010, 09:30 PM~18474255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: orale


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 07:55 PM~18473480
> *Some old pix i found. When i say built not bought i mean it.
> 
> 
> ...


Orale so that's how it look when you frist got it :wow: you came along way homie that's what's up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 08:16 PM~18473584
> *A few more
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah it all paid off homie that's some work right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 3 2010, 07:28 AM~18476776
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 2 2010, 10:04 PM~18474561
> *Look better with 3 prong
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

look atcali coming in @ 2 mins


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2010, 09:25 AM~18477313
> *look atcali coming in @ 2 mins
> 
> 
> ...


repost but does look like cali :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

G-MORNING PPL... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2010, 07:29 AM~18477325
> *repost but does look like cali  :biggrin:
> *


x2 and x3


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2010, 09:33 AM~18477339
> *x2 and x3
> *


i keep fast fwd'ing to that mom that comes into the vid.  nalgotas!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2010, 08:34 AM~18477346
> *i keep fast fwd'ing to that mom that comes into the vid.    nalgotas!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

That boy rollin.on irvington


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2010, 07:34 AM~18477346
> *i keep fast fwd'ing to that mom that comes into the vid.    nalgotas!!!
> *


Watch da lean on her nalgas vid.. ooohhh weeeeee


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 3 2010, 07:25 AM~18477313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: good one sic!!! u got that!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2010, 09:06 AM~18478066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: good one sic!!! u got that!!!  :cheesy:
> *


ha :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2010, 10:35 AM~18477799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  lindale park


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2010, 09:22 AM~18478136
> *ha :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 16 2009, 05:19 PM~15380257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Oct 16 2009, 05:55 PM~15380627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 16 2009, 06:02 PM~15380710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: still funny as hell


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2010, 10:17 AM~18478486
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: still funny as hell
> *


slim if u need something to do i have a job for u :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha put pamela on trunk and make her look black. classic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 3 2010, 10:29 AM~18478569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2010, 10:43 AM~18478655
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u too *****! :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2010, 12:35 PM~18478592
> *ha put pamela on trunk and make her look black. classic
> *


oh i see u being mrfunnynigga....why dont u be mrhelpaniggagogethisframe  :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 25 2009, 12:46 PM~15460618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2010, 12:35 PM~18478592
> *ha put pamela on trunk and make her look black. classic
> *


lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2010, 01:48 PM~18479137
> *:angry:
> *


i was lookin for the one where tony said he was gonna shut u up once and for all....but i didnt see it when i went back


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

roadtrip tonight.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2010, 01:26 PM~18478980
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 3 2010, 01:57 PM~18479177
> *:0
> *


is that your impala guey?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2010, 11:51 AM~18479151
> *i was lookin for the one where tony said he was gonna shut u up once and for all....but i didnt see it when i went back
> *


well since those posts were in 2009 and im still talkin guess it didnt happen... :biggrin: ...but back to lowriding.. i need u to wire up my moonroof..get with noe and make it happen.. just text me the price


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2010, 11:51 AM~18479151
> *i was lookin for the one where tony said he was gonna shut u up once and for all....but i didnt see it when i went back
> *


oh yea and tony shut himself up when he brought his cars out :0 he has been quiet for a year now so im guessing he is gonna make a comeback at magnificos..thats if he goes


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2010, 02:06 PM~18479220
> *is that your impala guey?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 3 2010, 02:40 PM~18479469
> *:dunno:
> *


thought it was this one.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2010, 02:48 PM~18479532
> *thought it was this one.
> 
> 
> ...


pics too small, cant see if that is


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

got some 12 in cylinders for sale or trade, i decided to go with 16s


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 3 2010, 11:18 AM~18478927
> *oh i see u being mrfunnynigga....why dont u be mrhelpaniggagogethisframe   :uh:
> *


im down. u know my truck is here. no trailer though, hit up tony and work something out, i owe him a spare tire still anyways.


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2010, 12:12 PM~18479269
> *well since those posts were in 2009 and im still talkin guess it didnt happen...  :biggrin: ...but back to lowriding.. i need u to wire up my moonroof..get with noe and make it happen.. just text me the price
> *


mayne....slow down money bags cuz after this second price ima hit u with u might have to as sic back for the money u gave him :wow: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2010, 04:06 PM~18480975
> *mayne....slow down money bags cuz after this second price ima hit u with u might have to as sic back for the money u gave him  :wow:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ill jus borrow it from lonestar :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 3 2010, 11:57 AM~18479175
> *roadtrip tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2010, 12:35 PM~18478592
> *ha put pamela on trunk and make her look black. classic
> *


man didn't want tommy lee taxing him.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2010, 06:17 PM~18481056
> *:uh:  ill jus borrow it from LOAN Star  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 3 2010, 04:43 PM~18481235
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

uffin:whats up to all my low rider familia ,much love..once againg 
im back in Aruba see ya back soon to cruse the h town streets....
Wizard


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2010, 10:35 AM~18478592
> *ha put pamela on trunk and make her look black. classic
> *


That BLACK shit ain't funny :angry:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2010, 07:25 AM~18477313
> *look atcali coming in @ 2 mins
> 
> 
> ...


Man was that filmed Pasadena TX 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2010, 04:06 PM~18480975
> *mayne....slow down money bags cuz after this second price ima hit u with u might have to as sic back for the money u gave him  :wow:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


***** taxed me like uncle sam :uh: ill bring ur money tomorrow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 3 2010, 06:19 PM~18481801
> *That BLACK shit ain't funny :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 3 2010, 08:19 PM~18481801
> *That BLACK shit ain't funny :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2010, 06:29 PM~18481856
> ****** taxed me like uncle sam  :uh:  ill bring ur money tomorrow
> *


:| u thought a ***** was playing???? Somebody gotta pay forthe lac to get back on da road :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2010, 07:06 PM~18482035
> *:| u thought a half a ***** was playing???? Somebody gotta pay forthe lac to get back on da road :biggrin:
> *


fuck yo lac *****!!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

ANYONE CRUISING TOMORROW NIGHT??  

CAUSE ME N A COUPLE PEEPS ARE.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2010, 07:08 PM~18482048
> *fuck yo lac *****!!!!
> *


Fuck yo box *****!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2010, 07:32 PM~18482210
> *Fuck yo box *****!!!
> *


yea i said that when i got off the phone with u :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 3 2010, 07:30 PM~18482197
> *    ANYONE CRUISING TOMORROW NIGHT??
> 
> CAUSE ME N A COUPLE PEEPS ARE....  :biggrin:
> *


  Where?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 3 2010, 08:35 PM~18482227
> *  Where?
> *


I-10 & FRY RD. AT THE 59 DINER.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2010, 07:33 PM~18482216
> *yea i said that when i got off the phone with u  :uh:
> *


:x:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2010, 07:44 PM~18482290
> *:x:
> *


 :uh: u better ask those houston stylez boys about me.. u will see tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 3 2010, 07:51 PM~18482339
> *:uh: u better ask those houston stylez boys about me.. u will see tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: they white....I'm not ....(yes sic might as wellbe white too)


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2010, 08:03 PM~18482422
> *:uh: they white....I'm not ....(yes sic might as wellbe white too)
> *


ill see u in the morning paisa!! :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2010, 02:10 PM~18480540
> *im down. u know my truck is here. no trailer though, hit up tony and work something out, i owe him a spare tire still anyways.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: TRAILER IS MAKIN MONEY!!!!! WINCH IS DOING D JOB...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 3 2010, 07:30 PM~18482197
> *    ANYONE CRUISING TOMORROW NIGHT??
> 
> CAUSE ME N A COUPLE PEEPS ARE....  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 3 2010, 06:21 PM~18481820
> *Man was that filmed Pasadena TX
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u wild big shasta


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2010, 08:48 PM~18482802
> *u wild big shasta
> *


I think shaniqua done caught the layitlow virus....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

here sic with audio


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 3 2010, 08:58 PM~18482861
> *I think shaniqua done caught the layitlow virus....
> *


man, boy was humpin pink keyboard lmfao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 3 2010, 07:51 PM~18482339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weak.. funnier without sound


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 3 2010, 08:21 PM~18481820
> *Man was that filmed Pasadena TX
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2010, 09:19 PM~18483033
> *Fucked up..don't do that man like that.. oh boy..can't wait.. fucked up cali.sorry black bitch
> 
> Weak.. funnier without sound
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WclYhbnXB9c
year's </span>project</span>!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 4 2010, 01:52 AM~18484049
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WclYhbnXB9c
> year's </span>project</span>!
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 06:25 AM~18484778
> *
> *


:uh: lemme find out u workin at da nakey club wit all these dam dolla bills.... :ugh:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 3 2010, 08:35 AM~18477799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot,, too bad dat bish is dirty.. thought dat regal looked suspicious..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2010, 09:15 AM~18485417
> *:uh: lemme find out u workin at da nakey club wit all these dam dolla bills.... :ugh:
> *


today is noe dolla day.. if u need a dolla or 2 just ask noe he has it!! :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 4 2010, 01:52 AM~18484049
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WclYhbnXB9c
> year's </span>project</span>!
> *



:0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 4 2010, 01:52 AM~18484049
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WclYhbnXB9c
> year's </span>project</span>!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

TOO CLEAN IN PERSON


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Sep 4 2010, 09:20 AM~18485437
> *nice shot,, too bad dat bish is dirty.. thought dat regal looked suspicious..
> *


lol.. yea i was lookin right at you.. you was in lala land with ya locs and music..
jumping railroad tracks in shit.. lol


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

THE ENDZONE!!!
15209 Westheimer Rd.
Houston, TX
Today at 9:00pm - Tomorrow at 2:00am 
Tired of hearing the same 15 songs over and over on the RADIO???? 
SO ARE WE!!!!!!! Come out to the ENDZONE this SATURDAY SEPT. 4TH, we will be having DJ KALIKO AKA KID KALI (KRATEZcrew) spinning all the classics from 9pm to 2am...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 09:28 AM~18485468
> *today is noe dolla day.. if u need a dolla or 2 just ask noe he has it!!  :cheesy:
> *


this ***** was standing in front of the shop passing out dollaz, talking bout happy labor day..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 11:49 AM~18486311
> *this ***** was standing in front of the shop passing out dollaz, talking bout happy labor day..
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: dissss nigggaa........... lildude crept right up in time to.....makin his 1year old kid push da fuckin grocery cart....man..jus lika *****...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2010, 11:55 AM~18486374
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: dissss nigggaa........... lildude crept right up in time to.....makin his 1year old kid push da fuckin grocery cart....man..jus lika *****...
> *


" say brah, can u spare like 5 dollaz, i see u got it right there".... hahahah, that ***** played u!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 01:49 PM~18486311
> *this ***** was standing in front of the shop passing out dollaz, talking bout happy labor day..
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 11:57 AM~18486385
> *" say brah, can u spare like 5 dollaz, i see u got it right there".... hahahah, that ***** played u!!
> *


***** couldn't even say no ....... he got me at daright time lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2010, 12:09 PM~18486441
> ****** couldn't even say no ....... he got me at daright time lol
> *


i seen that ***** down the street when i left hiding from the cops that was driving by looking at him.. :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 12:16 PM~18486484
> *i seen that ***** down the street when i left hiding from the cops that was driving by looking at him.. :0
> *


***** was prolly scammin everybody round dat block


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2010, 12:31 PM~18486542
> ****** was prolly scammin everybody round dat block
> *


didnt get me... only you!!! :happysad:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

HOUSE PARTY 2NITE 4 THOSE WHO WANT 2 GET FUCK UP HIT ME UP FOR INFO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 4 2010, 12:47 PM~18486611
> *HOUSE PARTY 2NITE 4 THOSE WHO WANT 2 GET FUCK UP  HIT ME UP FOR INFO
> *


i seen pics of ur parties and i dont think i could hang :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 01:49 PM~18486311
> *this ***** was standing in front of the shop passing out dollaz, talking bout happy labor day..
> 
> 
> ...


nice perm *****


:ugh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 12:48 PM~18486618
> *i seen pics of ur parties and i dont think i could hang  :happysad:
> *


WE HAVE PINA COLADA VIRGIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 4 2010, 01:01 PM~18486665
> *WE HAVE PINA COLADA VIRGIN!! :biggrin:
> *


oh dont get it twisted i drink like a mutha$##%$ but yall ****** was all passed out and shit.. i cant hang with yall!1 lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2010, 10:41 AM~18485832
> *lol.. yea i was lookin right at you.. you was in lala land with ya locs and music..
> jumping railroad tracks in shit.. lol
> *


yea man,, i was in my zone,, focused.. headin to da shop.. lol dats da only way to get my wheels off da ground,, by jumping tracks :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Sep 4 2010, 01:14 PM~18486727
> *yea man,, i was in my zone,, focused.. headin to da shop.. lol dats da only way to get my wheels off da ground,, by jumping tracks :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 01:05 PM~18486683
> *oh dont get it twisted i drink like a mutha$##%$ but yall ****** was all passed out and shit.. i cant hang with yall!1 lol..  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 4 2010, 03:06 PM~18487155
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 01:49 PM~18486311
> *this ***** was standing in front of the shop passing out dollaz, talking bout happy labor day..
> 
> 
> ...


whos the black chick? :naughty:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2010, 04:01 PM~18487414
> *whos the black chick?
> *


noela :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 06:02 PM~18487417
> *noela  :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2010, 04:01 PM~18487414
> *whos the black chick? :naughty:
> *


on the ragalac??? :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 3 2010, 08:38 PM~18482257
> *I-10 & FRY RD.  AT THE 59 DINER.
> *


what time?? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 4 2010, 06:01 PM~18487414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rimshot:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2010, 04:01 PM~18487414
> *whos the black chick? :naughty:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2010, 05:53 PM~18487896
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 3 2010, 06:38 PM~18481190
> *:0  :0
> *


at home  













4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Big-Tymer*, ReppinTX, impalac

Hey fool, thought you'd be in kemah right now? :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 01:49 PM~18486311
> *this ***** was standing in front of the shop passing out dollaz, talking bout happy labor day..
> 
> 
> ...


that's one ugly trick hoe :burn:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 06:06 PM~18487980
> *that's one ugly trick hoe  :burn:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 08:16 PM~18488024
> *:0
> *


is that really noe? homeboy got a nice perm :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 4 2010, 06:08 PM~18487986
> *
> *


u still from certified??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 06:17 PM~18488032
> *is that really noe?  homeboy got a nice perm  :happysad:
> *


yea thats that bish... ole shadetree mechanic ass neegah :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 08:20 PM~18488054
> *yea thats that bish... ole shadetree mechanic ass neegah  :happysad:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 06:05 PM~18487435
> *on the ragalac???  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 08:03 PM~18487965
> *at home
> 
> 
> ...


 you been wanting one of these the first day it came out no?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 4 2010, 06:25 PM~18488084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 08:25 PM~18488084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: thought it was one of those "blackanese" chicks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2010, 08:30 PM~18488109
> *you been wanting one of these the first day it came out no?
> *


yes sir, back when i was 49 years old. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2010, 08:31 PM~18488119
> *:boink: thought it was one of those "blackanese" chicks
> *


you'd still eat it, ****** eat anything.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2010, 06:31 PM~18488119
> *:boink: thought it was one of those "blackanese" chicks
> *


lol..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Sep 4 2010, 01:14 PM~18486727
> *yea man,, i was in my zone,, focused.. headin to da shop.. lol dats da only way to get my wheels off da ground,, by jumping tracks :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: its all good


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 08:32 PM~18488123
> *yes sir, back when i was 49 years old.  :happysad:
> *


pinche "Highlander" LMAO!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 4 2010, 08:35 PM~18488142
> *pinche "Highlander" LMAO!
> *


alright bitch, i'm at work and busy, got called in tonight. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 08:37 PM~18488158
> *alright bitch, i'm at work and busy, got called in tonight.  :angry:
> *


bah hahahahaha take your vitamins you cranky old bastard LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2010, 06:34 PM~18488139
> *:biggrin: its all good
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 12:49 PM~18486311
> *this ***** was standing in front of the shop passing out dollaz, talking bout happy labor day..
> 
> 
> ...


nice chongo....i think my daughter has the same headband.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2010, 06:41 PM~18488193
> *nice chongo....i think my daughther has the same headband.... :biggrin:
> *


the neegah had the nerve to tell me i looked like i just got out of bed... :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2010, 08:41 PM~18488193
> *nice chongo....i think my daughter has the same headband.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 07:43 PM~18488206
> *the neegah had the nerve to tell me i looked like i just got out of bed... :uh:
> *


someone needs to photoshop a bird sittin in that nest....haha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 08:43 PM~18488206
> *the neegah had the nerve to tell me i looked like i just got out of bed... :uh:
> *


you got to admit though, noe got a nice afro perm


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 08:32 PM~18488127
> *you'd still eat it, ****** eat anything.
> *


   :happysad: :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Sep 4 2010, 06:44 PM~18488213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was gay latin :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2010, 08:44 PM~18488213
> *someone needs to photoshop a bird sittin in that nest....haha
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 08:48 PM~18488239
> *:0
> that was gay latin  :uh:
> *


bald folks admire hair


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 08:50 PM~18488250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 4 2010, 06:50 PM~18488250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u wanna run ur fingers through it too?? :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 07:45 PM~18488222
> *you got to admit though, noe got a nice afro perm
> *












2025 DJ Noe?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 06:50 PM~18488250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2010, 08:56 PM~18488298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 07:50 PM~18488250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the REAL BIRDMAN!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2010, 06:59 PM~18488310
> *the REAL BIRDMAN!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fly in any weather...lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ahh shit. Where noe at... :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2010, 07:23 PM~18488388
> *Ahh shit. Where noe at... :roflmao:
> *


prolly somewhere throwing 1 dolla bills...lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 4 2010, 09:23 PM~18488388
> *Ahh shit. Where noe at... :roflmao:
> *


partying with the texans at a pool party fulla hoes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 4 2010, 07:26 PM~18488401
> *partying with the texans at a pool party fulla hoes
> *


yea he told me that shit today.. :uh:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 4 2010, 08:26 PM~18488401
> *partying with the texans at a pool party fulla hoes
> *


BIRDMAN A GROUPIE??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 4 2010, 08:25 PM~18488084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2010, 07:34 PM~18488435
> *:0
> bawla talk
> :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad: im broke


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 4 2010, 09:26 PM~18488401
> *partying with the texans at a pool party fulla hoes
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 4 2010, 07:35 PM~18488441
> *:angry:
> *


u wouldnt know what to do with a hoe... :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 06:50 PM~18488250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 4 2010, 09:34 PM~18488434
> *BIRDMAN A GROUPIE??
> *


naw he got an invite .......... but he would be if that wasn't tha case


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 08:50 PM~18488250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 4 2010, 07:43 PM~18488465
> *naw he got an invite .......... but he would be if that wasn't tha case
> *


must be nice


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 06:03 PM~18487965
> *at home
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bomb homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2010, 07:48 PM~18488485
> *very nice bomb homie
> *


+1


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 4 2010, 07:26 PM~18488401
> *partying with the texans at a pool party fulla hoes
> *


Thnku slim..........thnks to the whole layitlow loser crew dat ain't got shit to do but make fun of a real ***** while I'm round all these wet hoes in bikinis and half naked hoes......y'all keep on entertainin me.....while I'm gettin it in


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2010, 08:07 PM~18488581
> *Thnku slim..........thnks to the whole layitlow loser crew dat ain't got shit to do but make fun of a real ***** while I'm round all these wet hoes in bikinis and half naked hoes......y'all keep on entertainin me.....while I'm gettin it in
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

LET'S PLAY THE GUESS WHO GAME....

GUESS WHO ROLLED UP TO ( SOUTH SIDE KUSTOMS )
FOR KANDY PAINT ON HIS NU RIDE.... LOL


HOW MANY MILES TO THA PEDAL HOMIE.........LOL


CAN ANYBODY NAME TIS PERSON HOLDING THA BIKE ?















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2010, 10:07 PM~18488581
> *Thnku slim..........thnks to the whole layitlow loser crew dat ain't got shit to do but make fun of a real ***** while I'm round all these wet hoes in bikinis and half naked hoes......y'all keep on entertainin me.....while I'm gettin it in
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 4 2010, 08:11 PM~18488588
> *LET'S PLAY THE GUESS WHO GAME....
> 
> GUESS WHO ROLLED UP TO ( SOUTH SIDE KUSTOMS )
> ...


ridingcleanon10speeds??? :biggrin: what up pete??


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 08:12 PM~18488601
> *ridingcleanon10speeds???  :biggrin:  what up pete??
> *



DAM WE GOT A WINNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 4 2010, 08:21 PM~18488655
> *DAM WE GOT A WINNER!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 4 2010, 10:11 PM~18488588
> *LET'S PLAY THE GUESS WHO GAME....
> 
> GUESS WHO ROLLED UP TO ( SOUTH SIDE KUSTOMS )
> ...


all that monkey caca $ and man still can't buy socks. :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 4 2010, 08:39 PM~18488733
> *all that monkey caca $ and man still can't buy socks.  :dunno:
> *


he has on black socks :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 08:41 PM~18488738
> *he has on black socks  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


lol ur wrong


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 4 2010, 08:59 PM~18488824
> *lol  ur wrong
> 
> 
> ...


i know that why the uh face was there... he doesnt wear socks he a nasty ***** :0


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 09:02 PM~18488841
> *i know that why the uh face was there... he doesnt wear socks he a nasty *****  :0
> *



FOUND A PAIR ON CRAIGSLIST..... 
FOUND THEM FOR $ 9.99 NO LOW BALLERZ..LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 4 2010, 11:15 PM~18488916
> *FOUND A PAIR ON CRAIGSLIST.....
> FOUND THEM FOR $ 9.99 NO LOW BALLERZ..LOL
> 
> ...


thats still kinda steep


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

the texas ranger la ley from shortys in the new movie machete about to crush dat foo..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 05:55 PM~18473480
> *Some old pix i found. When i say built not bought i mean it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Sep 4 2010, 10:08 PM~18489170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 4 2010, 08:11 PM~18488588
> *LET'S PLAY THE GUESS WHO GAME....
> 
> GUESS WHO ROLLED UP TO ( SOUTH SIDE KUSTOMS )
> ...


rhat damm sic always with is funky moves :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 4 2010, 08:07 PM~18488581
> *Thnku slim..........thnks to the whole layitlow loser crew dat ain't got shit to do but make fun of a real ***** while I'm round all these wet hoes in bikinis and half naked hoes......y'all keep on entertainin me.....while I'm gettin it in
> *


u aint fuckin none of them so what u tombot, nomtombot


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 09:09 AM~18490443
> *u aint fuckin none of them so what u tombot, nomtombot
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 5 2010, 07:13 AM~18490458
> *:0
> *


dont post anymore until u bring the 68 out somewhere. :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 09:13 AM~18490464
> *dont post anymore until u bring the 68 out somewhere.  :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 5 2010, 07:38 AM~18490582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 5 2010, 09:38 AM~18490582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Sep 4 2010, 11:08 PM~18489170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD AS MOVIE HOMIE........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Sep 5 2010, 12:08 AM~18489170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 4 2010, 07:03 PM~18487965
> *at home
> 
> 
> ...


I was waiting on u to scoop up me and short dog... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 07:09 AM~18490443
> *u aint fuckin none of them so what u tombot, nomtombot
> *


:uh:  :boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 5 2010, 07:38 AM~18490582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 now thats just showing off hardline skills :biggrin:  , looks rreal good homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

anybody has a full size truck aluminium tool box for sale


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 5 2010, 09:23 AM~18491037
> *anybody has a full size truck aluminium tool box for sale
> *


craigslist will be you best bet for that..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 5 2010, 07:38 AM~18490582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 5 2010, 07:38 AM~18490582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 5 2010, 08:38 AM~18490582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

got another phone so if i had ur number pm it to me in my inbox..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:0 this nice


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 5 2010, 11:54 AM~18491179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 10:16 AM~18491261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

coming to a blvd near you......


"Gangsta Lean"  



and.............................





"Little Red Riding Hood" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

if you get it, you get it, if you don't, you don't


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET MY HOOD SECTIONED OUT<SO THE HOOD OPENS SEPERATE FROM THE GRILL> AROUND HERE FOR A BIG BODY LAC?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Aug 25 2010, 05:05 PM~18404609
> *ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON AND GULF COAST CHAPTERS ARE GONNA ROLL OUT TO MAC GREGOR PARK TO GRILL AND CHILL ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 5TH (LABOR DAY WEEKEND) EVERYONE'S WELCOME TO COME OUT AND JOIN US
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN+Sep 4 2010, 10:08 PM~18489170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 5 2010, 11:52 AM~18491713
> *just saw it and it was pretty good, thought it was gonna be cheesy but its funny/gory/political:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


politicalllllllll..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 5 2010, 12:07 PM~18491781
> *politicalllllllll..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:420:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:420:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 5 2010, 11:20 AM~18491556
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET MY HOOD SECTIONED OUT<SO THE HOOD OPENS SEPERATE FROM THE GRILL> AROUND HERE FOR A BIG BODY LAC?
> *


Don't do it. If you do.make sure its done right. Seen a lac with it.and its cracking..all metal homie..


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLDitGAUrno
:roflmao:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 4 2010, 10:11 PM~18488588
> *LET'S PLAY THE GUESS WHO GAME....
> 
> GUESS WHO ROLLED UP TO ( SOUTH SIDE KUSTOMS )
> ...


         WTF SO YOU GOT JOKES 2 HUH!!!


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 5 2010, 01:09 PM~18491487
> *coming to a blvd near you......
> "Gangsta Lean"
> and.............................
> ...


Is that the name he's coming out with since the incident. :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 5 2010, 05:45 PM~18492751
> *Is that the name he's coming out with since the incident. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 4 2010, 10:12 PM~18488601
> *ridingcleanon10speeds???  :biggrin:  what up pete??
> *


yeah thats fuck up sonya posted that bullshit but yeah thats me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 5 2010, 03:55 PM~18492799
> *yeah thats fuck up sonya posted that bullshit but yeah thats me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 5 2010, 04:01 PM~18492831
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm building a REAL street hopper as we type..Wait for it, Wait for it!!!! 









:wow: :wow:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 4 2010, 05:53 PM~18487896
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME THE CRUISE???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2010, 05:13 PM~18493154
> *I'm building a REAL street hopper as we type..Wait for it, Wait for it!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


STREET!!! BUILT NOT BOUGHT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 5 2010, 05:16 PM~18493170
> *STREET!!! BUILT NOT BOUGHT
> *


 :run: :run: :run: 








:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2010, 05:29 PM~18493229
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


just got it a week ago :uh: what about these 2 though??? :biggrin: 
*87 CUTTLAS "EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS"AKA NAVE 727* hasnt made it to houston yet
*91 TOWNCAR STREETSHOW ON FRAME OFF OPERATION* missing


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 5 2010, 05:31 PM~18493238
> *just got it a week ago  :uh:  what about these 2 though???  :biggrin:
> 87 CUTTLAS "EL SENOR DE LOS CIELOS"AKA NAVE 727 hasnt made it to houston yet
> 91 TOWNCAR STREETSHOW ON FRAME OFF OPERATION missing
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 5 2010, 05:39 PM~18493269
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 5 2010, 03:17 PM~18492643
> *               WTF SO YOU GOT JOKES 2 HUH!!!
> *



HEY,
AT LEASE I WAITED A COUPLE OF DAYZ......BEFORE I POST IT..... LOL
FROM: MRS. SONIA


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Were d cruise spot?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2010, 05:46 PM~18493299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass rides!!!! :wow:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2010, 05:46 PM~18493299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 5 2010, 07:11 PM~18493960
> *Were d cruise spot?
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 08:20 PM~18494503
> *POSTING THESE FOR A FRIEND.
> 
> (6) 13X7 88 SPOKE ALL CHROMES.
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2010, 07:46 PM~18493299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New car at the meeting :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18494650
> *New car at the  meeting :0
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Looked better with 3 prongs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 08:58 PM~18494809
> *Looked better with 3 prongs
> *


i still have them


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2010, 07:46 PM~18493299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 10:58 PM~18494809
> *Looked better with 3 prongs
> *


shut it inch hi private eye


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

So what is?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18494825
> *shut it inch hi private eye
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 11:02 PM~18494841
> *
> *


no three prongs


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 5 2010, 11:03 PM~18494853
> *no three prongs
> *


Meh i dissagree


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 10:09 PM~18494414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2010, 11:12 PM~18494935
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


What are dadas?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 5 2010, 07:46 PM~18493299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides, but parking on the augustine?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 10:19 PM~18495008
> *What are dadas?
> *


x2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 10:19 PM~18495008
> *What are dadas?
> *


an old shoe box i had

those shoes are from back in the late 90s early 2000s i think..getting old :happysad: 

they where ok


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 5 2010, 08:48 PM~18493737
> *HEY,
> AT LEASE I WAITED A COUPLE OF DAYZ......BEFORE I POST IT..... LOL
> FROM: MRS. SONIA
> *


But on stupid shit like that why you post stupid shit that ain't kool hey


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2010, 09:24 PM~18495048
> *an old shoe box i had
> 
> those shoes are from back in the late 90s early 2000s i think..getting old :happysad:
> ...


sorry but, nothing is "ok" about dada's. ...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 10:27 PM~18495077
> *sorry but, nothing is "ok" about dada's. ...
> *


what can i say...stuck in the 90s :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 5 2010, 11:25 PM~18495057
> *But on stupid shit like that why you post stupid shit that ain't kool hey
> *



homie you better tuck that chest back in :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 09:19 PM~18495008
> *What are dadas?
> *


some clean shoes..my boy Gallo got some all red dadas


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 09:27 PM~18495077
> *sorry but, nothing is "ok" about dada's. ...
> *


hey atleast they werent elisce :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2010, 11:28 PM~18495089
> *what can i say...stuck in the 90s :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Are those the ones with the wood grain and spinners? :rofl:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 10:30 PM~18495117
> *Are those the ones with the wood grain and spinners? :rofl:
> *


back then they where not like that....they where a copy of the Nike Cortez...snoop dogg advertise them alot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 11:30 PM~18495117
> *Are those the ones with the wood grain and spinners? :rofl:
> *


no bitch, they're the ones your pops was wearing when he planted his midget seeds in your moms pinoch.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 5 2010, 11:32 PM~18495126
> *back then they where not like that....they where a copy of the Nike Cortez...snoop dogg advertise them alot
> *


  i dont remeber back then


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 5 2010, 09:29 PM~18495108
> *hey atleast they werent elisce  :biggrin:
> *


crease with all white elisces nomtombot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 11:33 PM~18495139
> *  i dont remeber back then
> *


you were still swangin and bangin in a pair of nuts


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Must of struck a nerve last night


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 5 2010, 11:35 PM~18495162
> *Must of struck a nerve last night
> *


how?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 5 2010, 06:46 PM~18493299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 5 2010, 11:28 PM~18495090
> *homie you better tuck that chest back in :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: what fool lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 5 2010, 10:56 AM~18490904
> *I was waiting on u to scoop up me and short dog... :biggrin:
> *


lol i just read this, i was too tired from the trip. marcelo (rollerz) n me got back in town around 10am. i went straight to sleep... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz woke up and said damn i wonder if they went again w/o inviting a fellow neighbor.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18495368
> *lol i just read this, i was too tired from the trip.  marcelo (rollerz) n me got back in town around 10am.  i went straight to sleep...  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz woke up and said damn i wonder if they went again w/o inviting a fellow neighbor.
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 6 2010, 12:15 AM~18495467
> *:roflmao:  :twak:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 5 2010, 11:59 PM~18495355
> *
> *


B"I"G TYMER

:wow:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 08:09 PM~18494414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why do "I" see a caddy there ? :biggrin: MR. bonjo :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

or should i say B"I"G TYMER :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 6 2010, 07:52 AM~18497032
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ur 61 look good in da pic bro


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 6 2010, 09:55 AM~18497042
> *Ur 61 look good in da pic bro
> *


thats not his


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 09:27 PM~18495077
> *sorry but, nothing is "ok" about dada's. ...
> *


word lol



> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Sep 5 2010, 09:28 PM~18495090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  u lying lint licker!
i see wants a quick swift to the neck lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 6 2010, 07:52 AM~18497032
> *:biggrin:
> *


U look jus like dat smiley face in real life :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 6 2010, 09:17 AM~18497487
> *U look jus like dat smiley face in real life :uh:
> *


ha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

if u havent sent me ur number.. inbox it..


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2010, 08:09 PM~18494414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 11:49 AM~18497638
> *if u havent sent me ur number.. inbox it..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 10:47 AM~18498034
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 12:48 PM~18498043
> *:biggrin:
> *


send me a text so i can update mine.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 10:53 AM~18498087
> *send me a text so i can update mine.
> *


donde estan las fajitas wey :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 10:53 AM~18498087
> *send me a text so i can update mine.
> *


same number...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 5 2010, 09:25 PM~18495057
> *But on stupid shit like that why you post stupid shit that ain't kool hey
> *



WHY R U WORRIED A ABOUT IT FOR....THEY MADE FUN OF SIC NOT U...ONLY ONE PERSON KNEW IT WUS U...SO GET OVER UR SELF.... :happysad:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 5 2010, 09:28 PM~18495090
> *homie you better tuck that chest back in :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 6 2010, 11:17 AM~18498241
> *WHY R U WORRIED A ABOUT IT FOR....THEY MADE FUN OF SIC NOT U...ONLY ONE PERSON KNEW IT WUS U...SO GET OVER UR SELF.... :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 12:56 PM~18498105
> *donde estan las fajitas wey :biggrin:
> *


el proximo sabado, tres briskets y tu favorito 20 libras de chorizo.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

U CANT FUCK WITH THA "I" NO MATTER HOW HARD U TRY ........BLVD BOSS MAGNIFICOS 2010 .....ALL BRANDNEW SHIT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2010, 12:02 PM~18498533
> *U CANT FUCK WITH THA "I" NO MATTER HOW HARD U TRY ........BLVD BOSS MAGNIFICOS 2010 .....ALL BRANDNEW SHIT
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 6 2010, 10:15 AM~18497479
> *
> *


Que onda Homie?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2010, 12:02 PM~18498533
> *U CANT FUCK WITH THA "I" NO MATTER HOW HARD U TRY ........BLVD BOSS MAGNIFICOS 2010 .....ALL BRANDNEW SHIT
> *


make it happen


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2010, 02:02 PM~18498533
> *U CANT FUCK WITH THA "I" NO MATTER HOW HARD U TRY ........BLVD BOSS MAGNIFICOS 2010 .....ALL BRANDNEW SHIT
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

lots of drama


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2010, 12:02 PM~18498533
> *U CANT FUCK WITH THA "I" NO MATTER HOW HARD U TRY ........BLVD BOSS MAGNIFICOS 2010 .....ALL BRANDNEW SHIT
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 6 2010, 09:17 AM~18497487
> *U look jus like dat smiley face in real life :uh:
> *


And u look like my bitch! OH wait u are :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 5 2010, 03:29 PM~18492462
> *Don't do it. If you do.make sure its done right. Seen a lac with it.and its cracking..all metal homie..
> *


i can do it for you let me know


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 6 2010, 01:17 PM~18498241
> *WHY R U WORRIED A ABOUT IT FOR....THEY MADE FUN OF SIC NOT U...ONLY ONE PERSON KNEW IT WUS U...SO GET OVER UR SELF.... :happysad:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 6 2010, 01:32 PM~18499025
> *And u look like my bitch! OH wait u are  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: ima get my lil brother to punk yo ass again next time u trying to playchef boyobese....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 03:20 PM~18499725
> *:uh:
> *


85 ina 85 hu?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 6 2010, 03:33 PM~18499790
> *85 ina 85 hu?
> *


yep... patiently waiting :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 03:37 PM~18499815
> *yep... patiently waiting  :happysad:
> *


Mayne......is finna go down wit da "all white everythangs"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 6 2010, 03:04 PM~18499633
> *:uh: ima get my lil brother to punk yo ass again next time u trying to playchef boyobese....
> *


ha chef boyobese


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 6 2010, 03:41 PM~18499841
> *Mayne......is finna go down wit da "all white chevyythang"
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*FORSALE 4 BRAND NEW AND NEVER USED RETURN STEELBRAIDED HOSES $40*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

DOGHOUSE FOR SALE 1 MONTH OLD *$40* ..ITS VALUE IS $89....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 6 2010, 08:32 AM~18497238
> *thats not his
> *


O ok da hoe look clean


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 6 2010, 06:40 PM~18500177
> *O ok da hoe look clean
> *


red one is 713ridaz and the black one is individualscc


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Used 64 windshield 4 sale!! It comes with a small rock chip juz bring a 12 pack and u can take it :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> DOGHOUSE FOR SALE 1 MONTH OLD *$40* ..ITS VALUE IS $89....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> > DOGHOUSE FOR SALE 1 MONTH OLD *$40* ..ITS VALUE IS $89....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > DOGHOUSE FOR SALE 1 MONTH OLD *$40* ..ITS VALUE IS $89....
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 6 2010, 04:34 PM~18500143
> *DOGHOUSE FOR SALE  1 MONTH OLD  $40  ..ITS VALUE IS $89....
> 
> 
> ...


doghousssseeee lol


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 6 2010, 04:56 PM~18500284
> *doghousssseeee lol
> *


 :biggrin: ITS JUST IN THE WAY.. BOUGHT FOR THE PITBULL BUT DECIDED I DIDNT WANT THE DOG AFTERALL.. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Sep 6 2010, 05:26 AM~18496388
> *or should i say B"I"G TYMER :biggrin:
> *


blank"I"t ? :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 03:37 PM~18499815
> *yep... patiently waiting  :happysad:
> *












the big maniacos houston is watting too. when eva u ready :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 6 2010, 08:17 PM~18500962
> *blank"I"t ?  :dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 06:54 PM~18501318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


save the bullshit downy., that car is junk, complete that bitch and holla at me.. complete 90 update... mirrors too *****, i got a extra set if the big maniacos need em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 06:54 PM~18501318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


missing mirrors, bumpertrim, flat tires?? how is it ready?? and that just that side! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man o man....herewego.... :drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 6 2010, 07:03 PM~18501420
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man o man....herewego.... :drama:
> *


downy started it..i been had a spy shot of that car for like 2 weeks and didnt say shit about it on here and here he comes with they are ready for me..lol..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 07:00 PM~18501386
> *missing mirrors, bumpertrim, flat tires?? how is it ready?? and that just that side!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: TAKE IT EASY AND THAT PICTURE IS OLD WE CAN GO TO YOU TONIGHT IF U WANT BUT ITS JUST A DAILY DRIVER ACTUALLY MY HOMIES WIFES CAR IS JUST SOMENTHING TO GO TO THE GROCERY STORE BUT WHEN EVA U READY . DONT TAKE IT TO THE HEART I KNOW WE CAN DO THIS WHEN U READY ON A FRIENDLY WAY :happysad: :happysad:  .....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 07:07 PM~18501464
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: TAKE IT EASY AND THAT PICTURE IS OLD WE CAN GO TO YOU TONIGHT IF U WANT BUT ITS JUST A DAILY DRIVER ACTUALLY MY HOMIES WIFES CAR IS JUST SOMENTHING TO GO TO THE GROCERY STORE BUT WHEN EVA U READY . DONT TAKE IT TO THE HEART I KNOW WE CAN DO THIS WHEN U READY ON A FRIENDLY WAY  :happysad:  :happysad:   .....
> *


never personal, its all in good fun i had my car a week and u already calling it out.. :0 , it looks ok in the pics, looks like a ok street ride, my car is at mechanics right now getting the motorwork done, then to paint and new landau top...all new shit!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 07:13 PM~18501532
> *never personal, its all in good fun i had my car a week and u already calling it out.. :0 , it looks ok in the pics, looks like a ok street ride, my car is at mechanics right now getting the motorwork done, then to paint and new landau top...all new shit!
> *


THATS THE SPIRIT :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES WE DO IT FOR THE KIDS :biggrin: :biggrin: WE USE RECYCLED PARTS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 07:18 PM~18501585
> *THATS THE SPIRIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES WE DO IT FOR THE KIDS  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WE USE RECYCLED PARTS
> *


 who's car is that anyway so when i see it in traffic i will know who is going to get the bizznezz!! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 06:54 PM~18501318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 07:20 PM~18501608
> * who's car is that anyway so when i see it in traffic i will know who is going to car the bizznezz!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: IS YOS BEST FRIEND,S CAR YOU KNOW WE LEAVE THE RECLUTING TO THE ARMY :boink: :boink:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 07:00 PM~18501386
> *missing mirrors, bumpertrim, flat tires?? how is it ready?? and that just that side!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: I have a caprice coupe in storage. Dam, :biggrin: do I have to 90 it to hit some inches??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 6 2010, 07:22 PM~18501626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope but dont half 90 it out


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 07:32 PM~18501714
> *i hope no fundraisers pop up then...lol  :biggrin:
> nope but dont half 90 it out
> *


IT WOULD BE NICE TO FINALLY SEE U RIDDING AND SHOWING US HOW CALI DOES IT :run: :run:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 6 2010, 07:27 PM~18501672
> *:biggrin:  I have a caprice coupe in storage. Dam, :biggrin:  do I have to 90 it to hit some inches??
> *


KE ONDA JUAN. KE DICE LA RAZA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 6 2010, 07:07 PM~18501464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one day soon


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 07:45 PM~18501854
> *:dunno:
> yo homies wife is my best friend?  :happysad:
> one day soon
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Cali....bring meda title tothisbucket......imfinna sell it.....yo ass ain't had it for a week and u already stirrin shit up lol boy u worst than a lil kid :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 6 2010, 07:53 PM~18501946
> *Cali....bring meda title tothisbucket......imfinna sell it.....yo ass ain't had it for a week and u already stirrin shit up lol boy u worst than a lil kid :roflmao:
> *


ill bring u the title, registration , new plates and insurance card, fuck it.. who wanna buy a 85 caprice.. :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 05:22 PM~18500462
> *
> *











:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 09:59 PM~18502000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you still living at your parents crib youngster?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 07:43 PM~18501825
> *KE ONDA JUAN. KE DICE LA RAZA
> *



Looking for places to cruise.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 08:04 PM~18502040
> *you still living at your parents crib youngster?
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 10:05 PM~18502057
> *:0
> *


just asking, want to donate him some furniture but don't want to have his pops throw out his mattress to make room.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 6 2010, 08:04 PM~18502040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE WE SHOULD BE OUT SOON AND CRSING SOMEWHERE :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 08:07 PM~18502079
> *just asking, want to donate him some furniture but don't want to have his pops throw out his mattress to make room.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 10:08 PM~18502081
> *IN THE GARAGE WEY HAVE U RAN OUT OF DAIPERS  CAGON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


28 years old and still living at nanas. mas triste.......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 08:08 PM~18502089
> *28 years old and still living at nanas.  mas triste.......
> *


ASI ES MIJA DONATE YOUR CUEVA OSCURA SO I CAN GO IN ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 10:10 PM~18502115
> *ASI ES MIJA DONATE YOUR CUEVA OSCURA SO I CAN GO IN ...
> *


i'll be dropping off stuff at the salvation army drop off box in pasadena. be there bright and early.


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 06:59 PM~18501363
> *save the bullshit downy., that car is junk, complete that bitch and holla at me.. complete 90 update... mirrors too *****, i got a extra set if the big maniacos need em
> *


 :wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 08:11 PM~18502120
> *i'll be dropping off stuff at the salvation army drop off box in pasadena.  be there bright and early.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 








:wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

350 for everything or o.b.o


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 6 2010, 10:14 PM~18502156
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir, glad you finally could afford internet service. the ratio of chicanos vs mojados is now equal. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Sep 6 2010, 08:13 PM~18502141
> *:wow:
> *


i still got those parts for u if u still need them


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 08:07 PM~18502079
> *just asking, want to donate him some furniture but don't want to have his pops throw out his mattress to make room.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: *2000 TOWNCAR*, BAYTOWNSLC, *streetshow, 90caddy*

maniacos in the house :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 6 2010, 08:16 PM~18502180
> *yes sir, glad you finally could afford internet service.  the ratio of chicanos vs mojados is now equal.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Sep 6 2010, 08:15 PM~18502170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit..been needing the side trim..was goin to convert my elco..but had a hard time finding this trim..damn you..:angry:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 6 2010, 04:47 PM~18500228
> *:biggrin:
> *


make sure you return the AI plaque.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 08:23 PM~18502250
> *4 Members: 2000 TOWNCAR, BAYTOWNSLC, streetshow, 90caddy
> 
> maniacos in the house  :0
> *


Jus checn out d daily gossip.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 6 2010, 08:52 PM~18502567
> *Jus checn out d daily gossip.
> *


yall need to stop harassing me.. tell downy to leave me alone.. i kno u got a 2 dr box..


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 08:53 PM~18502587
> *yall need to stop harassing me.. tell downy to leave me alone.. i kno u got a 2 dr box..
> *


Its all good been had it but wasnt gunna do nun wit it then said fuk it...jus a lil daily no show car or king of d street...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Sep 6 2010, 06:05 PM~18500821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you willing to sell in parts? i MIGHT need some of the smaller pieces


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 6 2010, 11:02 PM~18502694
> *que paso mijo? :0
> 
> you willing to sell in parts? i MIGHT need some of the smaller pieces
> *


:|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 6 2010, 09:00 PM~18502679
> *Its all good been had it but wasnt gunna do nun wit it then said fuk it...jus a lil daily no show car or king of d street...
> *


  if ur ac compressor works sell it to me i kno yall aint gon use it :biggrin: j/k unless u gon sell it... :happysad:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 09:03 PM~18502722
> * if ur ac compressor works sell it to me i kno yall aint gon use it  :biggrin:  j/k unless u gon sell it... :happysad:
> *


wut motor u got prolly got one..if not can get m cheap...swaped d motor out so im n d process of redoin d ac system....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 6 2010, 09:11 PM~18502834
> *wut motor u got prolly got one..if not can get m cheap...swaped d motor out so im n d process of redoin d ac system....
> *


5.0 307


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 6 2010, 08:48 PM~18502513
> *make sure you return the AI plaque.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 6 2010, 09:17 PM~18502914
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 09:15 PM~18502880
> *5.0 307
> *


Gotta chec.i know i got sum for a 350..but we had took out a 307 a while bac ..i c if d compressor round there...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 09:18 PM~18502928
> *:uh:
> *


"Don't act like u wit da biznizz ifu really ain't"


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Sep 6 2010, 09:24 PM~18503006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u already know!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 6 2010, 09:48 PM~18502513
> *make sure you return the AI plaque.
> *


Lmfao To who..... ???? Your worrying about the wrong thing...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 7 2010, 05:45 AM~18504527
> *Lmfao To who..... ???? Your worrying about the wrong thing...
> *


short dog wants our plaques also.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2010, 06:33 AM~18504701
> *short dog wants our plaques also.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lmao... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *dj short dog*, Big-Tymer

hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2010, 05:33 AM~18504701
> *short dog wants our plaques also.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2010, 05:33 AM~18504701
> *short dog wants our plaques also.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :cheesy:

:buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 7 2010, 07:48 AM~18504736
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


*Used,Rare NOS Cadillac & Impala Parts For The Discriminating Car Builder!! PM me with your needs.*

i need a training day monte cadillac grille yo' :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2010, 05:49 AM~18504742
> *Used,Rare NOS Cadillac & Impala Parts For The Discriminating Car Builder!! PM me with your needs.
> 
> i need a training day monte cadillac grille yo'  :biggrin:
> *



I'm sure I can fabricate one for you!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 7 2010, 07:51 AM~18504751
> *I'm sure I can fabricate one for you!
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

4sale...62 lincoln........immaculate...runs as quiet as a 2010 car......pmor tex if interested......


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2010, 07:55 AM~18505225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 7 2010, 03:45 AM~18504527
> *Lmfao To who..... ???? Your worrying about the wrong thing...
> *


To Jason, Thomas, Mando or myself take your pick. I ain't worry about anything you are a grown man and can do whatever u want. I just rather put that plaque to use vs it sitting around collecting dust. Don't try to read between the lines bc there ain't nothing there to read.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

**********


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAYNE....THIS HURRICANE BRINGIN IN A LOT OF HATE TOHTOWN.......:x: :x: :scrutinize:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2010, 10:14 AM~18505710
> *To Jason, Thomas, Mando or myself take your pick.  I ain't worry about anything you are a grown man and can do whatever u want. I just rather put that plaque to use vs it sitting around collecting dust.  Don't try to read between the lines bc there ain't nothing there to read.
> *


Look I'm trying to be cool about all this but since u wanna keep posting about it...if u want it back u can pay me for it. BTW I didn't know yall were still lowriding.... Lol.....Oh yea it wasn't a gift I earned it and paid for it! Soooooo I'll take hummmm.... retail $300! Cash only please!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2010, 10:07 AM~18506027
> *MAYNE....THIS HURRICANE BRINGIN IN A LOT OF HATE TOHTOWN.......:x: :x: :scrutinize:
> *


stfu and go get a haircut jr


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 12:14 PM~18506093
> *stfu and go get a haircut jr
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 7 2010, 10:14 AM~18506093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I dam sure know u ain't laffin at no hair jokes uncle fester :uh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2010, 12:23 PM~18506171
> *stfu wolverine....
> Oh I dam sure know u ain't laffin at no hair jokes uncle fester :uh:
> *


donate me your wig if you cut it off. need it for my pimp costume this coming halloween. :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2010, 10:41 AM~18506291
> *donate me your wig if you cut it off. need it for my pimp costume this coming halloween. :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 12:14 PM~18506093
> *stfu and go get a haircut jr
> *



Ha


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

when the show star in huston


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

puro junk in da trunk :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 7 2010, 10:41 AM~18506291
> *donate me your wig if you cut it off. need it for my pimp costume this coming halloween. :happysad:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 7 2010, 10:11 AM~18506060
> *Look I'm trying to be cool about all this but since u wanna keep posting about it...if u want it back u can pay me for it. BTW  I didn't know yall were still lowriding.... Lol.....Oh yea it wasn't a gift I earned it and paid for it! Soooooo I'll take hummmm.... retail $300! Cash only please!
> *


 I don't know if you just can't read but you adding shit between the lines. 
1. Yes you earned the plaque nobody is taking that fact way and don't even know why YOU bringing that is up that not even the issue.
2. I will pay u back for it no prob but you know damn well your cheaqp ass didn't pay no $300.
3. Don't get mad at me for dstating the facts.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2010, 12:50 PM~18506788
> *I don't know if you just can't read but you adding shit between the lines.
> 1. Yes you earned the  plaque nobody is taking that fact way and don't even know why YOU bringing  that is up that not even the issue.
> 2. I will pay u back for it no prob but you know damn well your cheaqp ass didn't pay no $300.
> ...


Lmao! What I don't understand is why u keep bringing this up! 1. I don't need u to give me props! I know what I can do! 2. I may be cheap but I've always had my shit together! 3. Nobody's mad but u. U the one still asking for the plaque. Offer still stands $300 plus $10.00 for shipping I'll send it overnight lol! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 7 2010, 12:02 PM~18506903
> *Lmao! What I don't understand is why u keep bringing this up! 1. I don't need u to give me props! I know what I can do! 2. I may be cheap but I've always had my shit together! 3. Nobody's mad but u. U the one still asking for the plaque. Offer still stands $300 plus $10.00 for shipping I'll send it overnight lol! :biggrin:
> *


Lmao. I ain't even give u prop much less a compliment. You get more more bighead by the moment. For $300 keep the plaque and I will pay the $10 shipping to shove up you ass.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 7 2010, 01:02 PM~18506903
> *Lmao! What I don't understand is why u keep bringing this up! 1. I don't need u to give me props! I know what I can do! 2. I may be cheap but I've always had my shit together! 3. Nobody's mad but u. U the one still asking for the plaque. Offer still stands $300 plus $10.00 for shipping I'll send it overnight lol! :biggrin:
> *


Lmmfao! I'm cracking up right now! Thanks good buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 7 2010, 12:19 PM~18507030
> *Lmmfao! I'm cracking up right now! Thanks good buddy! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 12:14 PM~18506093
> *stfu and go get a haircut jr
> *


bah hahahaha x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

@ Blowjoe and Dave

STOP FIGHTING! I HATE IT WHEN YOU GUYS FIGHT! :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

fuck lowriding!!! anybody wanna buy a 2 dr box?? :happysad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2010, 01:37 PM~18507136
> *:biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 03:02 PM~18507297
> *fuck lowriding!!! anybody wanna buy a 2 dr box??  :happysad:
> *


$100 :dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2010, 02:13 PM~18506993
> *Lmao. I ain't even give u prop much less a compliment. You get more more bighead  by the moment. For $300 keep the plaque and I will pay the $10 shipping to shove up you ass.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry dude but that was funny......we still cool!!!!


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2010, 01:31 PM~18507508
> *$100  :dunno:
> *


almost there


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 03:33 PM~18507534
> *almost there
> *


$99.50? :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2010, 01:35 PM~18507551
> *$99.50?  :cheesy:
> *


lol..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 01:38 PM~18507572
> *lol..
> *


GOT A 03 LINCOLN TOWN CAR READY TO ROLL :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 7 2010, 02:01 PM~18507714
> *GOT A 03 LINCOLN TOWN CAR READY TO ROLL  :0  :0
> *


so does slim :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 02:05 PM~18507742
> *so does slim  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:I TRADE U :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 7 2010, 02:12 PM~18507790
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:I TRADE U  :biggrin:
> *


naw u can make a offer on it tho.. for the low.. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 02:18 PM~18507836
> *naw u can make a offer on it tho.. for the low.. :biggrin:
> *


NAH I NEED A HOUSE :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 7 2010, 02:27 PM~18507938
> *NAH I NEED A HOUSE  :happysad:
> *


me too


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 02:29 PM~18507961
> *me too
> *


TOUGHT U HAD LIKE 4


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 7 2010, 02:34 PM~18508008
> *TOUGHT U HAD LIKE 4
> *


u thought wrong.. :biggrin: i got 2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 02:34 PM~18508012
> *u thought wrong.. :biggrin:  i got 2
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 7 2010, 02:36 PM~18508024
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 7 2010, 02:38 PM~18508033
> *:nicoderm:
> *


what up debo ?? :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 02:18 PM~18507836
> *naw u can make a offer on it tho.. for the low.. :biggrin:
> *


Wtf????? Already for sale?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2010, 02:49 PM~18508106
> *Wtf????? Already for sale?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 6 2010, 06:58 PM~18501988
> *ill bring u the title, registration , new plates and insurance card, fuck it.. who wanna buy a 85 caprice..  :0
> *



let me know how much u asking for it, i need a car for my lil brother!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 7 2010, 03:08 PM~18508243
> *let me know how much u asking for it, i need a car for my lil brother!!
> *


make me a offer...inbox it


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 04:41 PM~18508056
> *what up debo ?? :cheesy:
> *


What you got on my 40 homie


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 02:10 PM~18508254
> *make me a offer...inbox it
> *



any pics?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Sep 7 2010, 03:15 PM~18508302-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got a few on my phone.. nothing major..in box me ur number and ill send them to u..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 7 2010, 05:08 PM~18508243
> *let me know how much u asking for it, i need a car for my lil brother!!
> *


yea u do....... seen that ***** haulin ass to work in a prelude that was three diffrent colors


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 7 2010, 03:26 PM~18508419
> *yea u do.......  seen that ***** haulin ass to work in a prelude that was three diffrent colors
> *


lol..gettin it in!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 7 2010, 05:15 PM~18508302
> *What you got on my 40 homie
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZ AND DIS DICK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 7 2010, 03:27 PM~18508433
> *DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZ AND DIS DICK
> *


gay :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 7 2010, 02:26 PM~18508419
> *yea u do.......  seen that ***** haulin ass to work in a prelude that was three diffrent colors
> *



NAH FOOL NOT FOR HIM, THATS HIS WORK CAR.... IM TALKING ABOUT MY LIL BRO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2010, 01:02 PM~18507296
> *@ Blowjoe and Dave
> 
> STOP FIGHTING! I HATE IT WHEN YOU GUYS FIGHT!  :tears:
> *


why weren't you at the wheel today? I had to pay full price for my sloppy joe.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 7 2010, 01:03 PM~18507300
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got 500 for that box caprice.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 7 2010, 04:08 PM~18508243
> *let me know how much u asking for it, i need a car for my lil brother!!
> *



GLASSHOUSE 4 SALE :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 04:25 PM~18509045
> *i got 500 for that box caprice.
> *


i put more than that into the motor :happysad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2010, 02:02 PM~18507296
> *@ Blowjoe and Dave
> 
> STOP FIGHTING! I HATE IT WHEN YOU GUYS FIGHT!  :tears:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 7 2010, 06:19 PM~18508987
> *why weren't you at the wheel today? I had to pay full price for my sloppy joe.
> *


Finishing my CDL, and you pay full price whether im there or not guey, we aint running a soup kitchen LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Sep 7 2010, 03:03 PM~18507300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 06:25 PM~18509045
> *i got 500 for that box caprice.
> *


too late already made a deal $99.50


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2010, 04:38 PM~18509159
> *too late already made a deal $99.50
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 6 2010, 08:59 PM~18501363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 06:39 PM~18509168
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2010, 04:46 PM~18509227
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 06:39 PM~18509168
> *:0
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2010, 04:38 PM~18509159
> *too late already made a deal $99.50
> *


but ill finish it..... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 05:14 PM~18509414
> *but ill finish it..... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 make me a offer, not too far off just need a fresh coat of white and to put trim back on


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 05:16 PM~18509421
> *:0  make me a offer, not too far off just need a fresh coat of white and to put trim back on
> *


why u want to sell it?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 07:14 PM~18509414
> *but ill finish it..... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Bawler talk, Ill put it on my land in Humble and shoot at it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 05:25 PM~18509465
> *why u want to sell it?
> *


pm sent


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 7 2010, 05:26 PM~18509469
> *Bawler talk, Ill put it on my land in Humble and shoot at it
> *


demolition derby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2010, 05:25 PM~18509045
> *i got 500 for that box caprice.
> *


600


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 7 2010, 05:55 PM~18509724
> *600
> *


i got that in the motorwork alone :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 06:56 PM~18509736
> *i got that in the motorwork alone  :happysad:
> *


600


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 7 2010, 06:14 PM~18509926
> *600
> *


ill pass.. id rather donk it out rather than give it away :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 05:56 PM~18509736
> *i got that in the motorwork alone  :happysad:
> *


And its still gon run like shit! :0 :0 :run:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 7 2010, 05:27 PM~18508433
> *DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZ AND DIS DICK
> *


I wasn't talkin 2 you ese :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2010, 06:15 PM~18509932
> *And its still gon run like shit! :0 :0 :run:
> *


i know :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 7 2010, 06:18 PM~18509964
> *I wasn't talkin 2 you ese  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 phone check punk!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 05:17 PM~18508316
> *lol.. i aint got nuttin man... :happysad:
> i got a few on my phone.. nothing major..in box me ur number and ill send them to u..
> *


 :angry: I no you got about $200 dollars


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 08:22 PM~18510007
> *:0 phone check punk!!!
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 7 2010, 06:22 PM~18510010
> *:angry: I no you got about $200 dollars
> *


yea I got about 200 dollaz!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 07:15 PM~18509931
> *ill pass.. id rather donk it out rather than give it away  :biggrin:
> *




Do It


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2010, 06:27 PM~18510057
> *Do It
> 
> 
> ...


2 too many doors :biggrin: maybe on some 26s


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2010, 08:27 PM~18510057
> *Do It
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 7 2010, 06:31 PM~18510098
> *:no:
> *


rims too big..


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

floor pan 61-4 impala, alot of it up front is rotted, but the tunnel and rear pans are ok, baces were cut. 50 bucks and take it all...

also have the rear udner seat pan with a minor pinhole. another 40 for that...i cut them out a long time ago but my cars floors dont need em. now they are just in the way.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MY HOMIE WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP..SO HIT EM UP..IF YOU LOOKING FOR A PAINT JOB, BODY WORK,LEAFING,ETC...


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a 1962 Chevy Biscayne *same body ad the impala* for sale complete and ready for your next project or parts car... The car has a straight 6 with 3 in the tree ( manual shifter ) car is complete with just a few flaws floor pan needs replacing driverside fender needs to be replaced. The car was running as a daily driver until 4 or 5 years ago when i had to put it in the garage to sit. Motors top end was rebuilt and ran very strong. i cant fix it up like i would like so i want it to go to a good place. hit me up if you interested 281 832 1415 name is matthew or you might know me as lurch. im asking $3000.00 OBO Cash offers only here are 2 pics with more to come soon.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:twak:

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas Kriminalz, sic713, latinkustoms4ever, *MR.64wagon*


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2010, 08:19 PM~18510527
> *:twak:
> 
> 9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> ...


what up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 7 2010, 07:26 PM~18510609
> *what up
> *


this dick in yo mouth


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*RETURN HOSES FOR SALE $40 O.B.O. FOR ALL 4... BRAND NEW NEVER USED TAKING UP SPACE.... :uh: *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2010, 09:35 PM~18510726
> *this dick in yo  mouth
> *



GAY BITCH :uh:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 7 2010, 07:03 PM~18510360
> *MY HOMIE WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP..SO HIT EM UP..IF YOU LOOKING FOR A PAINT JOB, BODY WORK,LEAFING,ETC...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 6 2010, 09:03 PM~18502713
> *:|
> *


  meeeooowww


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 6 2010, 10:24 PM~18503006
> *Gotta chec.i know i got sum for a 350..but we had took out a 307 a while bac ..i c if d compressor round there...
> *



Yeah this fuck ***** stole the 307 shit off my fucking motor they took out of my cutlass then they stole my transmission too. Then these fraud ass ****** said they scraped it so he probably got a whole bunch of 307 shit. He got good compressor, alternator and some more shit so put it too good use cause what goes around comes around.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:25 PM~18511198
> *Yeah this fuck ***** stole the 307 shit off my fucking motor they took out of my cutlass then they stole my transmission too. Then these fraud ass ****** said they scraped it so he probably got a whole bunch of 307 shit. He got good compressor, alternator and some more shit so put it too good use cause what goes around comes around.
> *


damn.. ill take the compressor then.. ill pay both u ******!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:25 PM~18511198
> *Yeah this fuck ***** stole the 307 shit off my fucking motor they took out of my cutlass then they stole my transmission too. Then these fraud ass ****** said they scraped it so he probably got a whole bunch of 307 shit. He got good compressor, alternator and some more shit so put it too good use cause what goes around comes around.
> *


 :0 :0 :ninja: dam it


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 09:27 PM~18511205
> *damn.. ill take the compressor then.. ill pay both u ******!!  :biggrin:
> *


Get ya roll on homie but don't let this fraud ass ***** near ya ride he might be plotting on what he need for his piece of shit.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

if anyone looking for a bumper kit, pm me... only been on one car, was bought brand new.... been sitting up for a while now... kit is in great condition...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:33 PM~18511265
> *Get ya roll on homie but don't let this fraud ass ***** near ya ride he might be plotting on what he need for his piece of shit.
> *


Who is that :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:33 PM~18511265
> *Get ya roll on homie but don't let this fraud ass ***** near ya ride he might be plotting on what he need for his piece of shit.
> *


anything come up missing on my shit i know where to look


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

87 REGAL FRONT END $250


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:25 PM~18511198
> *Yeah this fuck ***** stole the 307 shit off my fucking motor they took out of my cutlass then they stole my transmission too. Then these fraud ass ****** said they scraped it so he probably got a whole bunch of 307 shit. He got good compressor, alternator and some more shit so put it too good use cause what goes around comes around.
> *


damn it .......... :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:25 PM~18511198
> *Yeah this fuck ***** stole the 307 shit off my fucking motor they took out of my cutlass then they stole my transmission too. Then these fraud ass ****** said they scraped it so he probably got a whole bunch of 307 shit. He got good compressor, alternator and some more shit so put it too good use cause what goes around comes around.
> *


thats bitch shit..broke asses ( if he really took it)


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 7 2010, 08:25 PM~18511197
> * meeeooowww
> *


ohhhh meeeooowwwwww............ :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 09:36 PM~18511298
> *anything come up missing on my shit i know where to look
> *


Fo Sho


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Sep 7 2010, 08:24 PM~18511183
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:40 PM~18511344
> *Fo Sho
> *


good looking out tho!!!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 09:39 PM~18511336
> *thats bitch shit..broke asses ( if he really took it)
> *


Ain't no if this ***** took my shit and my money too.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:40 PM~18511344
> *Fo Sho
> *


thats really mested up budda ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:41 PM~18511364
> *Ain't no if this ***** took my shit and my money too.
> *


sounds like u should serve him a 2 piece and a biscuit! :happysad:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 7 2010, 09:42 PM~18511371
> *thats really mested up budda ...
> *


I hope anybody that knows me as a person and a rider knows i'm not gonna talk down on anyone's name unless they are really a fuck ***** and this motherfucker really is one. I have held my tongue about the situation but this needs to be said.


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:47 PM~18511420
> *I hope anybody that knows me as a person and a rider knows i'm not gonna talk down on anyone's name unless they are really a fuck ***** and this motherfucker really is one. I have held my tongue about the situation but this needs to be said.
> *


 :boink: :boink: a fuck ***** :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:47 PM~18511420
> *I hope anybody that knows me as a person and a rider knows i'm not gonna talk down on anyone's name unless they are really a fuck ***** and this motherfucker really is one. I have held my tongue about the situation but this needs to be said.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

8 Members: 84 BLAZER, swangincustoms, Mr.Eriko, Mack10, HE_HATE_ME, chuyleal48, *2000 TOWNCAR*, H-town Flip

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> Ain't no if this ***** took my shit and my money too.
> [/quote foo fuk u...dont listen too this bull shit...tell d truth bout how u xcouldnt afford to pay for ur motor got punked tryed to take it to court got throwed out cuz u fraud .....foo got a brand new motor30 over cam headers racin pistons block painted fire wall n frame fo 1100 dollars n couldnt afford it on a payment plan....go fuk ur self....


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Man i hear crickets in this bitch now.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > Ain't no if this ***** took my shit and my money too.
> > [/quote foo fuk u...dont listen too this bull shit...tell d truth bout how u xcouldnt afford to pay for ur motor got punked tryed to take it to court got throwed out cuz u fraud .....foo got a brand new motor30 over cam headers racin pistons block painted fire wall n frame fo 1100 dollars n couldnt afford it on a payment plan....go fuk ur self....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 08:47 PM~18511420
> *I hope anybody that knows me as a person and a rider knows i'm not gonna talk down on anyone's name unless they are really a fuck ***** and this motherfucker really is one. I have held my tongue about the situation but this needs to be said.
> *


N i dont know y u talk shit on here u know were im at n got my number and aint said shit i looked out for ur fraud ass cuz tiny loc was gunna keep your shit...i got it for u n gave u extra parts n painted ur shit for free so get on with that shit.....u still got ur car cuz of me.....n i aint have shit to do with this ....***** wanna talk shit to the lil ***** and got handled.....so leave the shit alone........


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> > Ain't no if this ***** took my shit and my money too.
> > [/quote foo fuk u...dont listen too this bull shit...tell d truth bout how u xcouldnt afford to pay for ur motor got punked tryed to take it to court got throwed out cuz u fraud .....foo got a brand new motor30 over cam headers racin pistons block painted fire wall n frame fo 1100 dollars n couldnt afford it on a payment plan....go fuk ur self....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Sep 7 2010, 09:08 PM~18511605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 08:27 PM~18511205
> *damn.. ill take the compressor then.. ill pay both u ******!!  :biggrin:
> *


This foo cryn over a ragedy ass 307 that was knocn an leakn more oil then his fat ass at the beach...he got all his parts even though he aint finish payn for his motor cuz i felt sorry for his broke ass.....i aint have no problem with this foo til he wana talk shit behind a scrren.....


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 7 2010, 10:08 PM~18511605
> *N i dont know y u talk shit on here u know were im at n got my number and aint said shit i looked out for ur fraud ass cuz tiny loc was gunna keep your shit...i got it for u n gave u extra parts n painted ur shit for free so get on with that shit.....u  still got ur car cuz of me.....n i aint have shit to do with this ....***** wanna talk shit to the lil ***** and got handled.....so leave the shit alone........
> *



BITCH DON'T BE ON HERE TALKING SHIT LIKE U DID SOMETHING CAUSE U GETTING PUT ON BLAST *****. ACTING LIKE U HARD OR SOMETHING ***** U CAN'T KEEP A NUMBER OR A FUCKING PLACE TO LIVE FOR LONGER THAN 2 MONTHS. THE ONLY REASON IM SAYING ANYTHING CAUSE U ON THIS BITCH ADVERTISING FUCKING PARTS U STOLE FROM ME. nIETHER ONE OF U HOES CAN TAKE MY FUCKING CAR BITCH I KNOW WHERE THE FUCKING STORAGE IS SO U AINT HIDING NOTHING.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR+Sep 7 2010, 09:14 PM~18511675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 7 2010, 10:14 PM~18511675
> *This foo cryn over a ragedy ass 307 that was knocn an leakn more oil then his fat ass at the beach...he got all his parts even though he aint finish payn for his motor cuz i felt sorry for his broke ass.....i aint have no problem with this foo til he wana talk shit behind a scrren.....
> *


***** U GAVE ME MY SHIT CAUSE U FELT SORRY FOR ME OR U DIDNT WANT TO TAKE ANOTHER ASS WHOOPING LIKE THE ONE U TOOK WHEN U PULLED THAT UNLOADED GUN AND DIDNT EXPECT FOR MY FAT ASS TO PUT THESE HAY MAKERS ON U WITH THE GUN IN YOUR HAND.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 09:10 PM~18511631
> *Ok lets tell the real truth ***** i drove my shit to ur house on march 1. Broke ur boyfriend off 600 cash. Then on march 9th broke him off another 600. On April 12th went to this ****** house and this bitch goes and gets a gun. This ***** came out there and cocked it like he was about to do something. So i stole this ***** and we started fighting. I got this hoe ass ***** on the ground and his boyfriend comes and starts choking me cause i got this ***** pinned down on the ground beating that ass. I got thru fighting this ***** and i went up to his mother and apologized because i disrespected her house. I finally got pissed and went and got my shit on May 10th. and if anybody wanna see what i got for 1200 dollars i will post pics holla at me.
> *


post pics of the work :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 09:17 PM~18511700
> ****** U GAVE ME MY SHIT CAUSE U FELT SORRY FOR ME OR U DIDNT WANT TO TAKE ANOTHER ASS WHOOPING LIKE THE ONE U TOOK WHEN U PULLED THAT UNLOADED GUN AND DIDNT EXPECT FOR MY FAT ASS TO PUT THESE HAY MAKERS ON U WITH THE GUN IN YOUR HAND.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 7 2010, 09:19 PM~18511720
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 09:10 PM~18511631
> *Ok lets tell the real truth ***** i drove my shit to ur house on march 1. Broke ur boyfriend off 600 cash. Then on march 9th broke him off another 600. On April 12th went to this ****** house and this bitch goes and gets a gun. This ***** came out there and cocked it like he was about to do something. So i stole this ***** and we started fighting. I got this hoe ass ***** on the ground and his boyfriend comes and starts choking me cause i got this ***** pinned down on the ground beating that ass. I got thru fighting this ***** and i went up to his mother and apologized because i disrespected her house. I finally got pissed and went and got my shit on May 10th. and if anybody wanna see what i got for 1200 dollars i will post pics holla at me.
> *


so u got jumped by the maniacos??? :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME+Sep 7 2010, 10:25 PM~18511198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2010, 09:24 PM~18511766
> *half your shit missing already.  :uh:
> :drama:
> *


*yea but I have it all *:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 7 2010, 09:27 PM~18511789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

All I'm saying is that when this mans pops passed away i took a day off from work to make sure i went to the funeral out of respect. When his pops was sick i always asked about him every time i saw this fool. When his son got hurt i was the one calling and checking on him and his family asking if there was anything me and family could do for his wife and kids. So if u think that this is just about the motor and the hoe moves u pulled ur wrong. Its deeper than that and i was broke ***** i made moves on my ride without a job. See unlike u i know how to a legal hustle and don't have to hook and crook my homeboys to get ahead. I have all i need and all that u want (No ****).


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 09:27 PM~18511798
> *All I'm saying is that when this mans pops passed away i took a day off from work to make sure i went to the funeral out of respect. When his pops was sick i always asked about him every time i saw this fool. When his son got hurt i was the one calling and checking on him and his family asking if there was anything me and family could do for his wife and kids. So if u think that this is just about the motor and the hoe moves u pulled ur wrong. Its deeper than that and i was broke ***** i made moves on my ride without a job. See unlike u i know how to a legal hustle and don't have to hook and crook my homeboys to get ahead. I have all i need and all that u want (No ****).
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 11:29 PM~18511810
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:run:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:0 
gaaadam
its crucial tonight :|


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2010, 09:31 PM~18511825
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 7 2010, 10:41 PM~18511908
> *:0
> gaaadam
> its crucial tonight :|
> *


Only for the frauds and the fakes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 7 2010, 09:41 PM~18511908
> *:0
> gaaadam
> its crucial tonight :|
> *


 :yessad: guns pulled, haymakers, choked out from behind, stolen parts?? damn whats next??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 7 2010, 09:41 PM~18511908
> *:0
> gaaadam
> its crucial tonight :|
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 09:43 PM~18511935
> *Only for the frauds and the fakes
> *


like lonestars jordans??? :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 09:44 PM~18511953
> *like lonestars jordans???  :biggrin:
> *


lol fucked up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 09:44 PM~18511953
> *like lonestars jordans???  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Sep 7 2010, 09:45 PM~18511969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

How the cutty started out a complete 307.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 11:52 PM~18512040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 09:52 PM~18512040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 09:27 PM~18511798
> *All I'm saying is that when this mans pops passed away i took a day off from work to make sure i went to the funeral out of respect. When his pops was sick i always asked about him every time i saw this fool. When his son got hurt i was the one calling and checking on him and his family asking if there was anything me and family could do for his wife and kids. So if u think that this is just about the motor and the hoe moves u pulled ur wrong. Its deeper than that and i was broke ***** i made moves on my ride without a job. See unlike u i know how to a legal hustle and don't have to hook and crook my homeboys to get ahead. I have all i need and all that u want (No ****).
> *


U got so much to say my number d same....been d same ...u aint had nun to say before so dont hide behind that screen....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 7 2010, 09:55 PM~18512075
> *U got so much to say my number d same....been d same ...u  aint had nun to say before so dont hide behind that screen....
> *


***** said buddha hit like a girl and wants round 2 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 11:57 PM~18512098
> ****** said buddha hit like a girl and wants round 2  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 7 2010, 09:58 PM~18512102
> *:0
> *


instigator :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 7 2010, 10:55 PM~18512075
> *U got so much to say my number d same....been d same ...u  aint had nun to say before so dont hide behind that screen....
> *



If its all the same why u didnt answer when i was calling about my fucking motor and shit man im not on here to bang on the computer ***** u know me and where i be and am holla.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 11:59 PM~18512110
> *instigator  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 7 2010, 09:55 PM~18512075
> *U got so much to say my number d same....been d same ...u  aint had nun to say before so dont hide behind that screen....
> *


maybe he got some bullets this time?? :wow:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

One of the F>A>N's Fraud Ass *****





































Now im trying to show step by step there is alot of fucking pictures.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:around:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 09:59 PM~18512120
> *maybe he got some bullets this time??  :wow:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i'll have to catch up on this novela tomorrow. deuce!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 09:59 PM~18512118
> *If its all the same why u didnt answer when i was calling about my fucking motor and shit man im not on here to bang on the computer ***** u know me and where i be and am holla.
> *


U say u whoopd me den y u call d laws tryna press asult charges....b real budah....i lokd out for u ne one wold b happy to get all the work u got fo damn near free... U got a brand new 350....stop cryn....i put u on d game ...showed u all d spots to get ur car like it is...paint interior consoles..stop frontin.....take it like a man u fukd up.....


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

daaaaaam what the fuck


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Well this is too much to post but i got plenty of pics and i got video of his so called homeboy talking shit about him and his cars. So this is what i gonna do is gonna get my ride back on the road and do the rest of the shit i wanna do to it and keep riding. SORRY TO PUT DRAMA OUT THERE BUT I HATE FRAUD MOTHER FUCKERS WIT NO SHAME SO I'M DONE.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 10:05 PM~18512158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ya foo fresh 350 u had a 307....brand new shit...show d rest of d pics foo ass boy....headers cam pistons was worth more then u paid....u won foo stop fukn cryn.....


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 7 2010, 11:26 PM~18512313
> *Ya foo fresh 350  u had a 307....brand new shit...show d rest of d pics foo ass boy....headers cam pistons was worth more then u paid....u won foo stop fukn cryn.....
> *


All the pics i post wont tell me why i dont have my original transmission and all the parts thats missing off my car and why i got a whole lot of fucking parts that dont even go to my car and WHY MY SHIT IS STILL NOT RUNNING AND DRIVING WHEN I BROUGHT IT TO U LIKE THAT. U CANT START A FUCKING JOB AND REALIZE U UNDER BID THE JOB AND THEN JUST STOP. U AND TINY TRIED TO PULL SOME HOE SHIT AND I'M PUTTING U HOE ****** ON BLAST EVERY CHANCE I GET. SO EITHER MAKE IT RIGHT OR SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 10:23 PM~18512299
> *Well this is too much to post but i got plenty of pics and i got video of his so called homeboy talking shit about him and his cars. So this is what i gonna do is gonna get my ride back on the road and do the rest of the shit i wanna do to it and keep riding. SORRY TO PUT DRAMA OUT THERE BUT I HATE FRAUD MOTHER FUCKERS WIT NO SHAME SO I'M DONE.
> *


tiny d one u need to b gettn at from d get go ....but ur scary ass too friendly wit him .....u doin all this talkn u d fraud buddah....but i aint trippn.....we both know d deal.....do ur thing hommi....good luck finishn d car cuz u gunna fuk d next man like me....n bradly.....n hommi that tried to fix ur lac.....who knows who else u got over on......but i aint mad at u wut ever it takes to get it done........


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

I TELL U WHAT SINCE IM SUCH A FRAUD MOTHERFUCKER LETS LINE UP ALL THE MOTHERFUCKERS WE BOTH KNOW AND GO DOWN THE LINE AND ASK EACH PERSON HAVE I EVER FUCKED OVER THEM. IF U FIND THAT I HAVE MORE THAN U I WILL GIVE U MY CUTLASS TITLE AND ALL.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 10:32 PM~18512351
> *All the pics i post wont tell me why i dont have my original transmission and all the parts thats missing off my car and why i got ag parts that dont even go to my car and WHY MY SHIT IS STILL NOT RUNNING AND DRIVING WHEN I BROUGHT IT TO U LIKE THAT. U CANT START A FUCKING JOB AND REALIZE U UNDER BID THE JOB AND THEN JUST STOP. U AND TINY TRIED TO PULL SOME HOE SHIT AND I'N BLAST EVERY CHANCE I GET. SO EITHER MAKE IT RIGHT OR SHUT THE FUCK UP.
> *


***** yo shit dont run cuz u aint pay.....how d fuk u gunna start addin shit n d middle of d job n not expect d price to go up.....r u fukn stupid or wut.....u got ur parts n fuk that motor u said junk it....stop bn cheap for once....u gunna have to pay for shit n stop gettn over.....every one on here would have clean ass cars if thry could get there shit for free.....but only budda can do that.....u a clown......last time u got my number and tiny number.......stop bn a kid bout d shit u a gr
own man hommi......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 09:23 PM~18511751
> *so u got jumped by the maniacos???  :wow:
> *


keep the club name out of it homie thats personal shit


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2010, 09:35 PM~18510726
> *this dick in yo  mouth
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 7 2010, 11:46 PM~18512441
> ****** yo shit dont run cuz u aint pay.....how d fuk u gunna start addin shit n d middle of d job n not expect d price to go up.....r u fukn stupid or wut.....u got ur parts n fuk that motor u said junk it....stop bn cheap for once....u gunna have to pay for shit n stop gettn over.....every one on here would have clean ass cars if thry could get there shit for free.....but only budda can do that.....u a clown......last time u got my number and tiny number.......stop bn  a kid bout d shit u a gr
> own man hommi......
> *


U ARE TOO FUNNY LETS JUST DO IT LIKE THIS WHEN I SEE U WE CAN SAY WHAT WE GOT TO SAY FACE TO FACE. DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE $120 DOLLAR QUART OF PAINT U HAD BOUGHT FOR MY CAR THAT I BOUGHT FOR $40. OH I DIDN'T PAY WELL I GOT RECEIPTS FOR EVERYTHING I PAID FOR SO U SHOW ME A RECEIPT FOR ONE THING U BOUGHT FOR MY CAR AND I WILL GIVE U THE TITLE.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 10:46 PM~18512440
> *I TELL U WHAT SINCE IM SUCH A FRAUD MOTHERFUCKER LETS LINE UP ALL THE MOTHERFUCKERS WE BOTH KNOW AND GO DOWN THE LINE AND ASK EACH PERSON HAVE I EVER FUCKED OVER THEM. IF U FIND THAT I HAVE MORE THAN U I WILL GIVE U MY CUTLASS TITLE AND ALL.
> *


Bro leave d shit alone already u aint provn no point...post d rest of d pics of d painted motor painted frame painted firewall with d polished lines n all d other free work i dont feel like typn......let every say if u got fukd or u got ur money worth.........


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Sep 7 2010, 09:11 PM~18510444
> *
> *


Wuts up


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 10:53 PM~18512478
> *U ARE TOO FUNNY LETS JUST DO IT LIKE THIS WHEN I SEE U WE CAN SAY WHAT WE GOT TO SAY FACE TO FACE. DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE $120 DOLLAR QUART OF PAINT U HAD BOUGHT FOR MY CAR THAT I BOUGHT FOR $40. OH I DIDN'T PAY WELL I GOT RECEIPTS FOR EVERYTHING I PAID FOR SO U SHOW ME A RECEIPT FOR ONE THING U BOUGHT FOR MY CAR AND I WILL GIVE U THE TITLE.
> *


U better get that title ready....u think we aint keep recipts....i warned hommi from d get go bout how u canceled d check on bradly after u got ur car.....but budah dont fuk nobody....cuz u buy some pain that means d work free i guess.....shit imma buy sum paint then u ready to put n sum work.....


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 7 2010, 11:53 PM~18512479
> *Bro leave d shit alone already u aint provn no point...post d rest of d pics of d painted motor painted frame painted firewall with d polished lines n all d other free work i dont feel like typn......let every say if u got fukd or u got ur money worth.........
> *



THOMAS U AND TINY SAID YALL WANTED TO DO ALL THAT EXTRA SHIT SO ****** COULD SEE WHAT KINDA WORK YALL COULD DO. ALL I WAS PAYING FOR WAS A RUNNING AND DRIVING MOTOR AND TRANSMISSION. YALL FUCKED URSELVES AND REALIZED IT HALFWAY THRU THE JOB BUT ITS COOL. YALL ARE HOE ASS ****** AND WILL NEVER BE ON MY LEVEL. IF I'M SO CHEAP LETS PUT OUR RIDES SIDE BY SIDE AND SEE WHO IS REALLY CHEAP????????? WE ALL KNOW ITS NOT ME.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

I'M DONE WITH THIS SHIT TO ALL THE REAL RIDERS THATS PUTTING DOWN KEEP DOING UR THANG. WATCH OUT FOR THIS FUCK ***** AND HIS HOMEBOY AND THE FUCKING BUCKETS THEY BUILD. I WILL BE IN THE STREETS AT ALL THE SHOWS,PICNICS AND WHEREVER I AIN'T HARD TO FIND HOLLA.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 11:01 PM~18512529
> *THOMAS U AND TINY SAID YALL WANTED TO DO ALL THAT EXTRA SHIT SO ****** COULD SEE WHAT KINDA WORK YALL COULD DO. ALL I WAS PAYING FOR WAS A RUNNING AND DRIVING MOTOR AND TRANSMISSION. YALL FUCKED URSELVES AND REALIZED IT HALFWAY THRU THE JOB BUT ITS COOL. YALL ARE HOE ASS ****** AND WILL NEVER BE ON MY LEVEL. IF I'M SO CHEAP LETS PUT OUR RIDES SIDE BY SIDE AND SEE WHO IS REALLY CHEAP????????? WE ALL KNOW ITS NOT ME.
> *


U right u aint cheap....lets see nason paint n bull shit clear u got on a hook up.....got it sprayed for a hook up...got the interior done fo a hook up cuz of me once agine 200 dolla chinas console done fo damn near free roof put n by slim fo d hook up.....only thing i can say u might of payed for is d mural.....but who knows hommi tried to hook u up but didnt wnt to pay him ....u aint got switches cuz u aint foun a succer.....but u ballin i give u bout 2500 n ur car.........


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 6 2010, 05:43 PM~18500199
> *Used 64 windshield 4 sale!!  It comes with a small rock chip juz bring a 12 pack and u can take it :happysad:
> *


balla


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2010, 08:27 PM~18510057
> *Do It
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 7 2010, 09:03 PM~18510360
> *MY HOMIE WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP..SO HIT EM UP..IF YOU LOOKING FOR A PAINT JOB, BODY WORK,LEAFING,ETC...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 8 2010, 12:09 AM~18512587
> *U right u aint cheap....lets see nason paint n bull shit clear u got on a hook up.....got it sprayed for a hook up...got the interior done fo a hook up cuz of me once agine 200 dolla chinas  console done fo damn near free roof put n by slim fo d hook up.....only thing i can say u might of payed for is d mural.....but who knows hommi tried to hook u up but didnt wnt to pay him ....u aint got switches cuz u aint  foun a succer.....but u ballin i give u bout 2500 n ur car.........
> *



WOW WELL LETS SEE ARE U MAD BECAUSE I KNOW HOW TO SHOP AROUND AND GET THE BEST PRICE OR BECAUSE I ACTUALLY HAVE THE MONEY TO PAY FOR WHAT I WANT AND ANYTHING I SAID I WAS GONNA DO TO MY CAR IS DONE. I MEAN I COULD BE LIKE U AND PAINT OUT OF MY MOMS GARAGE OH WAIT I HAVE MY OWN HOUSE. OR I COULD ASK PPL FOR WHEELS AND SHIT THEY DON'T NEED AND PAINT THEM AND PUT STICKERS ON THEM TO TRY TO MAKE THEM CUSTOM. OH WAIT OR I COULD BE A UNGREATFUL MOTHERFUCKER AND LET PPL HELP ME OUT BY GETTING ME A CAR BECUZ MINE BLEW UP CUZ IM TOO CHEAP TO FIX MY HYDROS RIGHT. WELL IM NOT THAT CAT THATS U A FUCK ***** WRAPPED ALL IN THAT LIL 130 POUND FRAME.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 11:10 PM~18511631
> *Ok lets tell the real truth ***** i drove my shit to ur house on march 1. Broke ur boyfriend off 600 cash. Then on march 9th broke him off another 600. On April 12th went to this ****** house and this bitch goes and gets a gun. This ***** came out there and cocked it like he was about to do something. So i stole this ***** and we started fighting. I got this hoe ass ***** on the ground and his boyfriend comes and starts choking me cause i got this ***** pinned down on the ground beating that ass. I got thru fighting this ***** and i went up to his mother and apologized because i disrespected her house. I finally got pissed and went and got my shit on May 10th. and if anybody wanna see what i got for 1200 dollars i will post pics holla at me.
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 11:17 PM~18511700
> ****** U GAVE ME MY SHIT CAUSE U FELT SORRY FOR ME OR U DIDNT WANT TO TAKE ANOTHER ASS WHOOPING LIKE THE ONE U TOOK WHEN U PULLED THAT UNLOADED GUN AND DIDNT EXPECT FOR MY FAT ASS TO PUT THESE HAY MAKERS ON U WITH THE GUN IN YOUR HAND.
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 11:26 PM~18512696
> *WOW WELL LETS SEE ARE U MAD BECAUSE I KNOW HOW TO SHOP AROUND AND GET THE BEST PRICE OR BECAUSE I ACTUALLY HAVE THE MONEY TO PAY FOR WHAT I WANT AND ANYTHING I SAID I WAS GONNA DO TO MY CAR IS DONE. I MEAN I COULD BE LIKE U AND PAINT OUT OF MY MOMS GARAGE OH WAIT I HAVE MY OWN HOUSE. OR I COULD ASK PPL FOR WHEELS AND SHIT THEY DON'T NEED AND PAINT THEM AND PUT STICKERS ON THEM TO TRY TO MAKE THEM CUSTOM. OH WAIT OR I COULD BE A UNGREATFUL MOTHERFUCKER AND LET PPL HELP ME OUT BY GETTING ME A CAR BECUZ MINE BLEW UP CUZ IM TOO CHEAP TO FIX MY HYDROS RIGHT. WELL IM NOT THAT CAT THATS U A FUCK ***** WRAPPED ALL IN THAT LIL 130 POUND FRAME.
> *


whoa! :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 11:44 PM~18511953
> *like lonestars jordans???  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 11:59 PM~18512110
> *instigator  :biggrin:
> *


pinche don king lookin azz LOL


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

A FUCK ***** WRAPPED ALL IN THAT LIL 130 POUND FRAME.
[/quote]
Na jus proves u r a cheap worthless pice of shit....n ur mom dont want u aroun cuz of it n ur wife got a house n car wile u on an unemployment check n sit at home baby sittn wile ur wife bust her ass....u suppose to b a man u aint had a job long as i known u......ud still b at ur sisters if it wasnt fo d wifey......u rea.lly got a lot to brag about mr i give tiny sum mo cash wen d wify get paid.....dude give it up....leave it alone.....


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

this is better than the young and the restless


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Sep 7 2010, 11:39 PM~18512778
> *this is better than the young and the restless
> *


Ya u know first hand bout buda fukn people round....but he dont do that.....hahaha.....


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Sep 7 2010, 11:39 PM~18512778
> *this is better than the young and the restless
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

WELL LETS SEE MR I HAD A HOME WHEN MONEY GOT RAISED FOR MY SON WHO GOT BURNED AND THEN WHEN THE MONEY RAN OUT I HAD TO GO BACK TO MY MOMS. NOW LETS SEE SINCE U HAVE KNOWN ME I HAVE HAD 4 HOMES OH AND A BRAND NEW CHARGER AND A BRAND NEW TRUCK 3 CADILLACS AND STILL BUILT MY LOWRIDER. ***** I HAVE HAD MORE JOBS THAN U THATS FOR DAMN SURE AND DON'T BE MAD CAUSE MY WIFE WILL GET UP AND GET ON HER GRIND INSTEAD OF SIT AT HOME AND WAIT FOR ME TO TRY TO ROB AT LEAST 3 MOTHERFUCKERS DAILY SO U CAN PUT GAS IN THE SUBURBAN. MAN TO ME IT SOUNDS LIKE UR A LOT JEALOUS THE SIGNS OF A TRUE FUCK *****.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 8 2010, 12:45 AM~18512815
> *Ya u know first hand bout buda fukn people round....but he dont do that.....hahaha.....
> *


PLEASE TELL ME WHO I FUCKED OVER AND HOW WOULD IMPALAC KNOW I DONT THINK I EVEN KNOW HIM.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swangincustoms_@Sep 7 2010, 10:32 PM~18511253
> *:0
> :0  :0  :ninja: dam it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 11:50 PM~18512838
> *WELL LETS SEE MR I HAD A HOME WHEN MONEY GOT RAISED FOR MY SON WHO GOT BURNED AND THEN WHEN THE MONEY RAN OUT I HAD TO GO BACK TO MY MOMS. NOW LETS SEE SINCE U HAVE KNOWN ME I HAVE HAD 4 HOMES OH AND A BRAND NEW CHARGER AND A BRAND NEW TRUCK 3 CADILLACS AND STILL BUILT MY LOWRIDER. ***** I HAVE HAD MORE JOBS THAN U THATS FOR DAMN SURE AND DON'T BE MAD CAUSE MY WIFE WILL GET UP AND GET ON HER GRIND INSTEAD OF SIT AT HOME AND WAIT FOR ME TO TRY TO ROB AT LEAST 3 MOTHERFUCKERS DAILY SO U CAE UR A LOT JEALOUS THE SIGNS OF A TRUE FUCK *****.
> *


Bro cuz u drivbe em dont make m urs thats ur wife shit....if she leave u u aint got shit.....u have nun to hate on bich i work for mine but theres a buda at every shop shop im hattin on u but i helped u get urt car on point.....n bich i got my own house n my name not d wifey.....always had my own house ....n bich that fund raiser shit helpd my sun not me u wanna make this shit personal we can...tiny wont save u this tim


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 8 2010, 12:57 AM~18512864
> *Bro cuz u drivbe em dont make m urs thats ur wife shit....if she leave u u aint got shit.....u have nun to hate on bich i work for mine but theres a buda at every shop shop im hattin on u but i helped u get urt car on point.....n bich i got my own house n my name not d wifey.....always had my own house ....n bich that fund raiser shit helpd my sun not me u wanna make this shit personal we can...tiny wont save u this tim
> *



THOMAS HOW DID TINY SAVE ME? OH YEAH HE TRIED CHOKING ME WHILE I WAS BEATING UR MOTHERFUCKING ASS AND MAN PLEASE STOP BEING MAD BECAUSE MY WIFE DOES WHAT SHE DOES. U SAID THAT MY WIFE STUFF ***** WE ARE MARRIED AND WHATEVER IS HERS IS MINES AND ALL MY SHIT GOTS MY NAME ON IT. ***** MY 11 YEAR OLD SON GOT MORE MONEY IN HIS BANK ACCOUNT THEN U SO GET UR GAME UP. ***** U DID THE SHIT FOR MY CAR BECAUSE I PAID U THAT IS CALLED A BIZNESS TRANSACTION OH WAIT IF IT DOESNT INVOLVE TAKING SOMEBODY SHIT U PROBABLY WON'T KNOW WHAT THAT IS. IF U SO CALLED SCRAPPED MY MOTOR AND TRANS HOW U ON HERE SELLING 307 PARTS?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 8 2010, 12:06 AM~18512907
> *THOMAS HOW DID TINY SAVE ME? OH YEAH HE TRIED CHOKING ME WHILE I WAS BEATING UR MOTHERFUCKING ASS AND MAN PLEASE STOP BEING MAD BECAUSE MY WIFE DOES WHAT SHE DOES. U SAID THAT MY WIFE STUFF ***** WE ARE MARRIED AND WHATEVER IS HERS IS MINES AND ALL MY SHIT GOTS MY NAME ON IT. ***** MY 11 YEAR OLD SON GOT MORE MONEY IN HIS BANK ACCOUNT THEN U SO GET UR GAME UP. ***** U DID THE SHIT FOR MY CAR BECAUSE I PAID U THAT IS CALLED A BIZNESS TRANSACTION OH WAIT IF IT DOESNT INVOLVE TAKING SOMEBODY SHIT U PROBABLY WON'T KNOW WHAT THAT IS. IF U SO CALLED SCRAPPED MY MOTOR AND TRANS HOW U ON HERE SELLING 307 PARTS?
> *


Bro u got so much to say call me....im awake if u aint got my number supossedly it aint hard to get.....


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Sep 8 2010, 01:26 AM~18513002
> *Bro u got so much to say call me....im awake if u aint got my number supossedly it aint hard to get.....
> *


sHOOT ME UR NUMBER IM UP TOO


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 8 2010, 12:28 AM~18513010
> *sHOOT ME UR NUMBER IM UP TOO
> *


Its sent........


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 7 2010, 08:18 PM~18509964
> *I wasn't talkin 2 you ese  :biggrin:
> *


dosent matter


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wow


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 7 2010, 11:43 PM~18511924
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 11:57 PM~18512098
> ****** said buddha hit like a girl and wants round 2  :0
> *


 :drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn novela was good last night. read up on all of it and now running late to work. :banghead:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow: :0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 06:08 AM~18513369
> *dosent matter
> *


Lol wuts up slim :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn... i missed all this shit last night.. wtf


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 8 2010, 08:44 AM~18513745
> *Lol wuts up slim  :yes:
> *


chillin....que unda


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 07:08 AM~18513855
> *chillin....que unda
> *


U get datpic I sent ya last night :wow: silvadollas!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 09:14 AM~18513883
> *U get datpic I sent ya last night :wow: silvadollas!!!!
> *


is dat da b.n.p


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75+Sep 7 2010, 03:27 PM~18509063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> A few of us Labor Day weekend Oldies 4 life


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 07:20 AM~18513909
> *is dat da b.n.p
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> > A few of us Labor Day weekend Oldies 4 life
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 7 2010, 09:44 PM~18511953
> *like lonestars jordans???  :biggrin:
> *


is this a fashion forum, or og houston lowridin?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2010, 07:38 AM~18514005
> *is this a fashion forum, or og houston lowridin?
> *


 :0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 8 2010, 01:52 AM~18512848
> *PLEASE TELL ME WHO I FUCKED OVER AND HOW WOULD IMPALAC KNOW I DONT THINK I EVEN KNOW HIM.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 07:46 AM~18514053
> *:uh:
> *


AWW DAM.... HERE U GO NOW...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Sep 8 2010, 07:48 AM~18514065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM IM FUKIN HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 08:01 AM~18514161
> *DAM IM  FUKIN HUNGRY!!!!
> *


why dont u go eat a haircut


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2010, 08:02 AM~18514173
> *why dont u go eat a haircut
> *


E.A.D


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 09:55 AM~18514132
> *AWW DAM.... HERE U GO NOW...
> *


Ha, just a bout of Deja Vu that's all...... I won't post again... :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> > A few of us Labor Day weekend Oldies 4 life
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics nices rides shot out 2 my boy aaron doin them tatto's keep blowin that killa ese :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 09:08 AM~18513855
> *chillin....que unda
> *


Que unda :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2010, 07:38 AM~18514005
> *is this a fashion forum, or og houston lowridin?
> *


its a lowrider forum but i dont have a lowrider..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 08:28 AM~18514331
> *its a lowrider forum but i dont have a lowrider..
> *


Og Houston Fashion Forum ..lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 10:35 AM~18514377
> *Og Houston Fashion Forum ..lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 08:37 AM~18514389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 10:01 AM~18514161
> *DAM IM  FUKIN HUNGRY!!!!
> *


bout time lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 08:37 AM~18514389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Slim :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 08:28 AM~18514331
> *its a lowrider forum but i dont have a lowrider..
> *


pm pics of that bocks caprees


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2010, 10:56 AM~18514505
> *pm pics of that bocks caprees
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2010, 08:56 AM~18514505
> *pm pics of that bocks caprees
> *


tell noe to send u some :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 09:03 AM~18514551
> *x2
> *


noe has em


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 11:03 AM~18514553
> *tell noe to send u some  :biggrin:
> *


1985 2 dr 90'd landau caprice with moonroof for sale..pm me offers..
ALL THAT HOOO'RAW'N U DID AND ITS FORSALE :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 8 2010, 09:09 AM~18514604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spam!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 09:09 AM~18514608
> *1985 2 dr 90'd landau caprice with moonroof for sale..pm me offers..
> ALL THAT HOOO'RAW'N U DID AND ITS FORSALE  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


production hasnt stopped tall guy


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 11:09 AM~18514609
> *spam!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 8 2010, 09:13 AM~18514632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 11:13 AM~18514642
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 8 2010, 09:16 AM~18514654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fail


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 11:16 AM~18514655
> *fail
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 8 2010, 09:18 AM~18514668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another fail..log off layitlow now jason


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 10:37 AM~18514389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Closer to the bone, sweeter the meat, I'd hit it! Lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 09:29 AM~18514734
> *Closer to the bone, sweeter the meat, I'd hit it! Lol
> *


lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 11:21 AM~18514693
> *another fail..log off layitlow now jason
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 8 2010, 09:34 AM~18514766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 11:37 AM~18514784
> *thats racist!!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 11:29 AM~18514734
> *Closer to the bone, sweeter the meat, I'd hit it! Lol
> *


where you been hiding ******?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 11:50 AM~18514879
> *where you been hiding ******?
> *


Grindin gears n stackin chips  didn't buy this truck to not work it!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 10:57 AM~18515328
> *Grindin gears n stackin chips  didn't buy this truck to not work it!
> *


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 01:28 PM~18515554
> *must be nice  :biggrin:
> *


Tryin to have a few pads like urself!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 11:30 AM~18515559
> *Tryin to have a few pads like urself!
> *


im tryna have a lowrider like urself :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 12:57 PM~18515328
> *Grindin gears n stackin chips  didn't buy this truck to not work it!
> *


how many lot lizards you got in the back? :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 12:57 PM~18515328
> *Grindin gears n stackin chips  didn't buy this truck to not work it!
> *


what a coincedence, Im eating chips :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs

progress pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 01:51 PM~18515733
> *how many lot lizards you got in the back?  :cheesy:
> *


LOL truckstop lizards. He probably has a No Lizards sticker on his rig like Bojoe. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 02:15 PM~18515890
> *LOL truckstop lizards.  He probably has a No Lizards sticker on his rig like Bojoe.  :biggrin:
> *


THOUGHT BLOWJOE HAD "MALE LIZARD ONLY" STICKER ON HIS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 01:15 PM~18515890
> *LOL truckstop lizards.  He probably has a No Lizards sticker on his rig like Bojoe.  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 01:17 PM~18515911
> *THOUGHT BLOWJOE HAD "MALE LIZARD ONLY" STICKER ON HIS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:guns: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 8 2010, 02:21 PM~18515936
> *:guns: :uh:
> *


with what gun? :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 01:21 PM~18515938
> *with what gun?  :0
> *


It's goin to pop up sooner or later....maybe on 5 o'clock news...:dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

quote from slimmonthebumper to someone... :0 

"you have enough buckets....build sumthin worthy of that plaque u reppin"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 03:01 PM~18516221
> *
> *


call me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 01:09 PM~18516302
> *call me
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 8 2010, 02:28 PM~18515979
> *It's goin to pop up sooner or later....maybe on 5 o'clock news...:dunno:
> *


someone is out there catchin a "case" hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 03:09 PM~18516297
> *quote from slimmonthebumper to someone... :0
> 
> "you have enough buckets....build sumthin worthy of that plaque u reppin"
> *


jusayinnoumsayin :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 01:14 PM~18516335
> *jusayinnoumsayin :dunno:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: just bring it :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2010, 03:19 PM~18516384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


--------------------

NOW I REMEMBER WHY I STOP GETTING ON THIS SITE...
SEE YA ON THE STREETS
MANIACOS ALL DAY
FUCK WHAT U SAY


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 8 2010, 01:19 PM~18516384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

26 User(s) are reading this topic (21 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: low 86 regal, Big-Tymer


:0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 01:24 PM~18516420
> *26 User(s) are reading this topic (21 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: low 86 regal, Big-Tymer
> :0  :0  :0
> *


x21


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Sep 8 2010, 03:19 PM~18516384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** its already been brought....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 03:22 PM~18516402
> *--------------------
> 
> NOW I REMEMBER WHY I STOP GETTING ON THIS SITE...
> ...


i know right.......mabey he'll quit build'n buckets


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 01:36 PM~18516503
> *i know right.......mabey he'll quit build'n buckets
> *


 :0 yall neggas trippin..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Sep 8 2010, 03:19 PM~18516384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:drama:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 01:53 PM~18515746
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs
> 
> ...



no rivi, no lac :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 8 2010, 03:59 PM~18516660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 :drama:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 04:10 PM~18516751
> *x3  :drama:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 04:18 PM~18516802
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 8 2010, 04:19 PM~18516816
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 8 2010, 04:17 PM~18516797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


breaker 1-9 breaker 1-9 for a 10-32!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 03:59 PM~18516660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you figured that out ........thought nobody would catch that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 8 2010, 02:19 PM~18516816
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 04:23 PM~18516843
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 04:20 PM~18516822
> *breaker 1-9 breaker 1-9 for a 10-32!
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 8 2010, 04:23 PM~18516843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 8 2010, 04:24 PM~18516850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ole smokey!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 8 2010, 02:23 PM~18516845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 04:21 PM~18516833
> *you figured that out ........thought nobody would catch that
> *


well, they havent shown that movie on Telemundo yet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 02:29 PM~18516895
> *well, they havent shown that movie on Telemundo yet
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 04:29 PM~18516895
> *well, they havent shown that movie on Telemundo yet
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said you gettin all twelve batteries


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 04:29 PM~18516895
> *well, they havent shown that movie on Telemundo yet
> *












your sister is hot-t-t! :boink:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2010, 02:34 PM~18516938
> ****** said you gettin all twelve batteries
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

another one comin from the B"I"G HOUSTON TEXAS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2010, 04:39 PM~18516976
> *another one comin from the B"I"G HOUSTON TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


the color of money!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2010, 04:39 PM~18516976
> *another one comin from the B"I"G HOUSTON TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


nice color


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 04:35 PM~18516943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2010, 02:39 PM~18516976
> *another one comin from the B"I"G HOUSTON TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 03:35 PM~18516943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 8 2010, 04:43 PM~18517026
> *:roflmao:
> *


tag team :h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2010, 03:39 PM~18516976
> *another one comin from the B"I"G HOUSTON TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the older brothers to go with that pea green


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 04:35 PM~18516943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 04:55 PM~18517143
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 8 2010, 02:56 PM~18517158
> *
> *


aint seen ur car in an while..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Sep 8 2010, 09:01 AM~18514539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rims is niiiice :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 8 2010, 02:48 PM~18517082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 8 2010, 02:44 PM~18517037
> *:wow:
> *



AND ITS JUST GONA GET WORSE FOR EM....CUZ DATS ONLY BOUT HALF OF EM........ :0 :0 

YOU ****** TALKIN ALL DAT SHIT WE AINT TALKIN NO MO


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 04:57 PM~18517167
> *aint seen ur car in an while..
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 8 2010, 03:02 PM~18517212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 05:09 PM~18517272
> *
> *


WAIT FOR IT......




WAIT FOR IT............




:0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 03:09 PM~18517272
> *u french now???  :uh:
> 
> *


Yea *****....u just hope this so called mechanic workin on ur shit get itright.....so u can duck off fast when dat white line come to bust yo ass too! :wow: :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 03:12 PM~18517304
> *Yea *****....u just hope this so called mechanic workin on ur shit get itright.....so u can duck off fast when dat white line come to bust yo ass too! :wow: :wow:
> *


his shit? you mean my shit i already paid him the 650.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Sep 8 2010, 03:10 PM~18517283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2010, 03:36 PM~18517514
> *:guns:
> *


whoa thomas... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 03:37 PM~18517520
> *whoa thomas... :biggrin:
> *


fucked up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2010, 03:39 PM~18517534
> *fucked up
> *


i know.. :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members:* INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, 713ridaz, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Big I Hou Tex*

*I *see u guys!!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER, 713ridaz, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Big I Hou Tex

:wave:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

WUTS THE DAMN DEAL HOMEBOYS!?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

HEARD SOMEBODY IN HERE NEEDED TO BORROW THIS...........
I JUST NEED IT BACK AS SOON AS YALL ARE DONE W/ IT



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 8 2010, 04:11 PM~18517805
> *WUTS THE DAMN DEAL HOMEBOYS!?
> *


where u been neegah???


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 04:13 PM~18517823
> *where u been neegah???
> *




WRKIN ,EATIN,SLEEPIN,WRKIN,EATIN,SLEEPIN..........


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 04:13 PM~18517823
> *where u been neegah???
> *


WHEN YOU GONNA COME DOWN AND HELP US SHOOT UP THESE HOUSES?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 8 2010, 04:14 PM~18517831
> *WRKIN ,EATIN,SLEEPIN,WRKIN,EATIN,SLEEPIN..........
> *


Mostly eatin n sleepn hu? :biggrin:

Wat it do frank......


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 04:16 PM~18517849
> *Mostly eatin n sleepn hu?  :biggrin:
> 
> Wat it do frank......
> *



EATIN FO SHO! ON FUCKIN GRAVEYARDS NOW! 11 PM - 6 AM. SHIT AINT EASY GETTIN USED TO. WHEN YALL MUTHAFUCKAS GONNA COME DOWN HERE AGAIN ?! I KNOW THEY TOLD U TAHTS A BIG PART OF PROSPECTING !!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Sep 8 2010, 04:14 PM~18517831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 8 2010, 04:18 PM~18517864
> *EATIN FO SHO! ON FUCKIN GRAVEYARDS NOW! 11 PM - 6 AM. SHIT AINT EASY GETTIN USED TO. WHEN YALL MUTHAFUCKAS GONNA COME DOWN HERE AGAIN ?! I KNOW THEY TOLD U TAHTS A BIG PART OF PROSPECTING !!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Prolly next month for s.a magnificos show...... but we comin tho


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 8 2010, 11:01 AM~18514539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAKES ME THINK BACK TO WHEN MY SON CHRIS WAS 14 YEARS OLD WHEN WE FIRST MOVED IN HERE. IF YOU SEE HIM AT SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS ASK HIM. LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 8 2010, 04:20 PM~18516822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 07:01 PM~18518201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where you been at guey?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 07:01 PM~18518209
> *where you been at guey?
> *


hiding from all this violence!

hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 07:07 PM~18518247
> *hiding from all this violence!
> 
> hno:
> *


bah hahahaha x3, since you already took up the 1 and 2 LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 05:24 PM~18517908
> *Prolly next month for s.a magnificos show...... but we comin tho
> *


guess you will be only one there :biggrin: ... Na that show ended up getting cancelled cause we couldnt agree with any venue down there...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2010, 06:19 PM~18518904
> *:0
> *


sunday ill roll by


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 8 2010, 06:16 PM~18518874
> *guess you will be only one there :biggrin: ... Na that show ended up getting cancelled cause we couldnt agree with any venue down there...
> *


 O. I . C .......:|


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 06:20 PM~18518916
> *sunday ill roll by
> *


I'm glad u changed ur signature.........thisbitch runnin dam good........now les make this happn


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 06:56 PM~18519270
> *I'm glad u changed ur signature.........thisbitch runnin dam good........now les make this happn
> *


is it doing this?










:happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 8 2010, 06:56 PM~18519270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: thats what i heard :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 06:20 PM~18518916
> *sunday ill roll by
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 8 2010, 07:16 PM~18519472
> *
> *


might raid the garage :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 07:03 PM~18519343
> *
> :cheesy: thats what i heard  :happysad:
> *


mayne :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2010, 07:20 PM~18519530
> *mayne :0
> *


might throw some 22s on it after its painted with new top and roll :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2010, 07:20 PM~18519530
> *mayne :0
> *


i still havent drove it, hell i havent even sat in it or even leaned on it :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 07:29 PM~18519652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i love it
no ****


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 09:29 PM~18519652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 09:44 PM~18519819
> *LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanks for that text message at midnight of la porte cafe bubbleguts. :burn:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 09:46 PM~18519835
> *thanks for that text message at midnight of la porte cafe bubbleguts.  :burn:
> *


it was only 11:30 :uh: 



:cheesy: and it wasnt the BG's it was major gasssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 09:50 PM~18519880
> *it was only 11:30 :uh:
> :cheesy: and it wasnt the BG's it was major gasssssssss :biggrin:
> *


next time light a match near the sphincter. helps remove unwanted hairs in the culo. :cheesy:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

NEED SOME WORK DONE HOLLA AT MY BOY JOE AKA MR PISTOLERO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 09:57 PM~18519951
> *NEED SOME WORK DONE HOLLA AT MY BOY JOE AKA MR PISTOLERO
> 
> 
> ...


good people


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 09:53 PM~18519905
> *next time light a match near the sphincter.  helps remove unwanted hairs in the culo.  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 08:00 PM~18519986
> *good people
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 08:12 PM~18520122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see that houston every fuckin car was clean.. lets get back to real lowriding!!!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 10:00 PM~18519986
> *good people
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 8 2010, 08:24 PM~18520197
> *:loco:
> *


DONT HATE....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 8 2010, 10:24 PM~18520197
> *:loco:
> *



you got your helmet mijo? :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

WHATS UP HOUSTON.
NEED A SHOP TO DO SOME WORK ON MY RIDE??


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 10:21 PM~18520171
> *see that houston every fuckin car was clean.. lets get back to real lowriding!!!!!
> *


wish it was like that here....... fall is almost here, top will be droppin and ill be driving my shyt to work as soon as i put it back together :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 8 2010, 10:30 PM~18520251
> *WHATS UP HOUSTON.
> NEED A SHOP TO DO SOME WORK ON MY RIDE??
> *


here we go 


:drama:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 08:39 PM~18520386
> *here we go
> :drama:
> *


??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 08:39 PM~18520386
> *here we go
> :drama:
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 8 2010, 10:30 PM~18520251
> *WHATS UP HOUSTON.
> NEED A SHOP TO DO SOME WORK ON MY RIDE??
> *


pics of 4pumpedmonte........


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

can always get this guy to work on your monte. if theres any square tube left in town.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 08:30 PM~18520254
> *wish it was like that here....... fall is almost here, top will be droppin and ill be driving my shyt to work as soon as i put it back together :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 10:44 PM~18520450
> *can always get this guy to work on your monte.  if theres any square tube left in town.
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 08:30 PM~18520254
> *wish it was like that here....... fall is almost here, top will be droppin and ill be driving my shyt to work as soon as i put it back together :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 8 2010, 08:44 PM~18520445
> *pics of 4pumpedmonte........
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 10:26 PM~18520219
> *DONT HATE....
> *


HATE oh der is nuthin 2 b hatein bout belive dat


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 08:44 PM~18520450
> *can always get this guy to work on your monte.  if theres any square tube left in town.
> 
> 
> ...


ILL PASS HOMIE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 8 2010, 08:59 PM~18520632
> *HATE oh der is nuthin 2 b hatein bout belive dat
> *


I DID NOT UNDERSTAND ANYTHING YOU WROTE BRO. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 8 2010, 09:00 PM~18520638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 10:07 PM~18520722
> *I DID  NOT UNDERSTAND ANYTHING YOU WROTE BRO.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 8 2010, 09:01 PM~18520647
> *ILL PASS HOMIE
> *


Wat exactly u need done to ur ride?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 8 2010, 09:08 PM~18520734
> *:roflmao:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 09:11 PM~18520764
> *Wat exactly u need done to ur ride?
> *


engine bay cleaning??? :happysad:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 8 2010, 10:00 PM~18520638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOUTHSIDE


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 8 2010, 09:11 PM~18520764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 8 2010, 09:11 PM~18520775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Southside or fineline can help u out. 

Pm sic713 or fineline.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 10:11 PM~18520770
> *WHAT UP HOMIE...
> *


chillin


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

BUILT & OWNED IN HOUSE.


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 8 2010, 09:19 PM~18520887
> *:uh:
> Southside or fineline can help u out.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU..SO FAR I ONLY TALKED TO SHORTYS.
ILL HIT UP SOUTHSIDE AND FINELINE..


JR. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Sep 8 2010, 10:24 PM~18520952
> *THANK YOU..SO FAR I ONLY TALKED TO SHORTYS.
> ILL HIT UP SOUTHSIDE AND FINELINE..
> JR. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 7 2010, 09:27 PM~18511798
> *All I'm saying is that when this mans pops passed away i took a day off from work to make sure i went to the funeral out of respect. When his pops was sick i always asked about him every time i saw this fool. When his son got hurt i was the one calling and checking on him and his family asking if there was anything me and family could do for his wife and kids. So if u think that this is just about the motor and the hoe moves u pulled ur wrong. Its deeper than that and i was broke ***** i made moves on my ride without a job. See unlike u i know how to a legal hustle and don't have to hook and crook my homeboys to get ahead. I have all i need and all that u want (No ****).
> *


well then this bring up my question. What happen to all the money that was donated and raise for his son? Did the money go to all his medical expenses? I ask was this question because he sure was back, in the lolo pretty quickly so IMO i dont think the money toward the right cause. just asking so if i am wrong some1 correct me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 8 2010, 09:32 PM~18521065
> *well then this bring up my question. What happen to all the money that was donated and raise for his son? Did the money go to all his medical expenses? I ask was this question because he sure was back, in the lolo pretty quickly so IMO i dont think the money toward the right cause. just asking so if i am wrong some1 correct me.
> *



hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 8 2010, 09:32 PM~18521065
> *well then this bring up my question. What happen to all the money that was donated and raise for his son? Did the money go to all his medical expenses? I ask was this question because he sure was back, in the lolo pretty quickly so IMO i dont think the money toward the right cause. just asking so if i am wrong some1 correct me.
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 11:38 PM~18521130
> *:drama:
> *


agree


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 07:44 PM~18520450
> *can always get this guy to work on your monte.  if theres any square tube left in town.
> 
> 
> ...












where u shit at fat boy!! the bridge was gone, it was just temp!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 8 2010, 11:51 AM~18515733
> *how many lot lizards you got in the back?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 8 2010, 09:32 PM~18521065
> *well then this bring up my question. What happen to all the money that was donated and raise for his son? Did the money go to all his medical expenses? I ask was this question because he sure was back, in the lolo pretty quickly so IMO i dont think the money toward the right cause. just asking so if i am wrong some1 correct me.
> *


WHATEVER HLC COLLECTED WE GAVE IT TO HIM. HIS SON WAS BURNT UP PRETTY BAD. I WOULD HOPE THOMAS DID THE RIGHT THING. I CANT SAY HE SPENT IT ON A NEW LOW OR HOSPITAL BILL...CAUSE WE DIDNT ASK HIM TO SHOW US MEDICAL BILLS.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2010, 09:34 PM~18521094
> *hno:
> *


just asking bc i never hear anything


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 09:48 PM~18521231
> *WHATEVER HLC COLLECTED WE GAVE IT TO HIM. HIS SON WAS BURNT UP PRETTY BAD. I WOULD HOPE THOMAS DID THE RIGHT THING. I CANT SAY HE SPENT IT ON A NEW LOW OR HOSPITAL BILL...CAUSE WE DIDNT ASK HIM TO SHOW US MEDICAL BILLS.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 09:48 PM~18521231
> *WHATEVER CALI RYDAH COLLECTED HE GAVE IT TO STREETSHOW. HIS SON WAS BURNT UP PRETTY BAD. I WOULD HOPE THOMAS DID THE RIGHT THING. I CANT SAY HE SPENT IT ON A NEW LOW OR HOSPITAL BILL...CAUSE WE DIDNT ASK HIM TO SHOW US MEDICAL BILLS.
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 8 2010, 11:46 PM~18521212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne, that was alot of square tubing for something that was only temp


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 08:51 PM~18521266
> *mayne, that was alot of square tubing for something that was only temp
> *



cylinders where bent, and didnt have enough time to order new one cause of show around the corner and then it just stayed like that for a while... but its gone.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 8 2010, 11:53 PM~18521299
> *cylinders where bent, and didnt have enough time to order new one cause of show around the corner and then it just stayed like that for a while... but its gone.....
> *


oh thats different then


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 8 2010, 11:14 PM~18520811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: what's up homie


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 8 2010, 06:11 PM~18517805
> *WUTS THE DAMN DEAL HOMEBOYS!?
> *


sad day in houston lowriding :happysad: glad its in good hands :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 9 2010, 12:08 AM~18521449
> *:420:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 10:09 PM~18521462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 9 2010, 12:14 AM~18521522
> *still racist!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 10:16 PM~18521535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 8 2010, 08:22 PM~18519551
> *might throw some 22s on it after its painted with new top and roll  :happysad:
> *



DONK THAT BITCH


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2010, 11:44 PM~18521773
> *DONK THAT BITCH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2010, 12:44 AM~18521773
> *DONK THAT BITCH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Sep 8 2010, 10:44 PM~18521773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


car is clean... but i will only put 13s on it :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 8 2010, 09:53 PM~18519905
> *next time light a match near the sphincter.  helps remove unwanted hairs in the culo.  :cheesy:
> *


I keeps the culo "restricted" with hairyness, only homos clear the way for something to go in


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 8 2010, 11:07 PM~18520722
> *I DID  NOT UNDERSTAND ANYTHING YOU WROTE BRO.  :uh:
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 9 2010, 01:07 AM~18521974
> *I keeps the culo "restricted" with hairyness, only homos clear the way for something to go in
> *


well i don't have a hairy culo, wouldn't know :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2010, 07:09 AM~18522835
> *well i don't have a hairy culo, wouldn't know  :dunno:
> *


so does that mean is clear? 

am just sayin...

NO ****! :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 9 2010, 09:30 AM~18523324
> *so does that mean is clear?
> 
> am just sayin...
> ...


I don't know nga, you want to take a look? mary kone. :buttkick:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2010, 09:32 AM~18523339
> *I don't know nga, you want to take a look?  mary kone.  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2010, 08:32 AM~18523705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I still can't believe u said "its already been brought" dat was gay as fuck. :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 9 2010, 09:30 AM~18523324
> *so does that mean is clear?
> 
> am just sayin...
> ...


its clear, feel free to plow that old ass tangita too, also clear


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 9 2010, 10:46 AM~18523795
> *its clear, feel free to plow that old ass tangita too, also clear
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 9 2010, 01:12 AM~18522007
> *x2 :dunno:
> *


Man I thought I was textin but don't you no how 2 read a text message


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2010, 12:44 AM~18521773
> *DONK THAT BITCH
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this car :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 9 2010, 11:01 AM~18523905
> *Man I thought I was textin but don't you no how 2 read a text message
> *


not when it is in ebonics LOL


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2010, 12:45 AM~18521790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2010, 10:48 AM~18523803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 9 2010, 11:11 AM~18523986
> *not when it is in ebonics LOL
> *


Este guey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 8 2010, 10:44 PM~18520450
> *can always get this guy to work on your monte.  if theres any square tube left in town.
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2010, 08:32 AM~18523705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where ever i see ya u gettin all twelve batteries


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 10:44 AM~18523782
> *I still can't believe u said "its already been brought" dat was gay as fuck. :uh:
> *


ownage called said "HE'S HEADED UR WAY"


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody got some hood hinges for a box caprice???needsome asap.......pm mewit info and caliryda wit da price :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 10:44 AM~18523782
> *I still can't believe u said "its already been brought" dat was gay as fuck. :uh:
> *


Not as gay as this photo of u with ur lips and tounge around this rainbow pop........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2010, 12:39 PM~18524652
> *Not as gay as this photo of u with ur lips and tounge around this rainbow pop........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2010, 10:39 AM~18524652
> *Not as gay as this photo of u with ur lips and tounge around this rainbow pop........
> 
> 
> ...


Y DID I KNOW U WERE GONA POST DAT SAME FUCKIN PIC :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2010, 12:39 PM~18524652
> *Not as gay as this photo of u with ur lips and tounge around this rainbow pop........
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE'S THE WIG? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2010, 10:52 AM~18524763
> *WHERE'S THE WIG?  :dunno:
> *


DAT SHIT WAS LIKE 4 5 YEARS AGO. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 9 2010, 10:25 AM~18524554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gay of u for having that pic in ur phone or on ur computer :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 10:49 AM~18524733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but what it do????


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 9 2010, 11:31 AM~18525075
> *but what it do????
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Beek-a-Boo :nicoderm:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 12:05 PM~18524385
> *where ever i see ya u gettin all twelve batteries
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I say we take a road trip to Tokyo


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 8 2010, 11:22 PM~18520930
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Much love for Putting Pasadena on the Map... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 9 2010, 02:41 PM~18525595
> *I say we take a road trip to Tokyo
> *


 :roflmao: almost better than a BUS TO VEGAS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 9 2010, 11:50 AM~18525203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


over water??? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2010, 02:50 PM~18525663
> *:roflmao: almost better than a BUS TO VEGAS
> *


i was going to say, tokyo across oceans


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

YEP, USING THE SKY AS THE ROAD


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 9 2010, 10:39 AM~18524652
> *Not as gay as this photo of u with ur lips and tounge around this rainbow pop........
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love pics like this :guns:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 10:25 AM~18524554
> *Anybody got some hood hinges for a box caprice???needsome asap.......pm mewit info and caliryda wit da price :cheesy:
> *


fuk ur lac and fuk that caprice im in need of smoe moterwerk :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 9 2010, 02:48 PM~18526623
> *fuk ur lac and fuk that caprice im in need of smoe moterwerk :biggrin:
> *


:uh: no *****...wat u NEED is afuckin treadmill and some slimfast........:ugh:





But whenu ready we can take care of da 383stroker


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 03:03 PM~18526761
> *:uh: no *****...wat u NEED is afuckin treadmill and some slimfast........:ugh:
> But whenu ready we can take care of da 383stroker
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 05:03 PM~18526761
> *:uh: no *****...wat u NEED is afuckin treadmill and some slimfast........:ugh:
> But whenu ready we can take care of da 383stroker
> *


uh, no ****?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2010, 03:09 PM~18526800
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: wat u too?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 03:16 PM~18526850
> *:uh: wat u too?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

Slim does the mojo in the white paints remined u of Noe with out the perm in :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 9 2010, 05:23 PM~18526905
> *Slim does the mojo in the white paints remined u of Noe with out the perm in :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


trippin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh I see somebody finally found a big n tall keyboard so they vienna sausage fingers can type on :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 05:37 PM~18527004
> *Oh I see somebody finally found a big n tall keyboard so they vienna sausage fingers can type on :uh:
> *


Damn Shane you gonna take the from that from ChiaPet Jr.?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 05:47 PM~18527074
> *Damn Shane you gonna take the from that from ChiaPet Jr.?
> *


x2 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 9 2010, 01:48 PM~18525190
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 03:47 PM~18527074
> *Damn Shane you gonna take the from that from ChiaPet Jr.?
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex+Sep 9 2010, 02:48 PM~18526623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 05:37 PM~18527004
> *Oh I see somebody finally found a big n tall keyboard so they vienna sausage fingers can type on :uh:
> *


i hooked em up


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 9 2010, 05:44 PM~18527489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 9 2010, 06:44 PM~18527489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

4 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, Big-Tymer, Bay89, screwstone_tx

lac lookn goooood!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 9 2010, 04:44 PM~18527489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


90d, kit, roof, lifted, whats next, 



chrome??? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 9 2010, 06:44 PM~18527489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 9 2010, 04:44 PM~18527489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 9 2010, 04:44 PM~18527489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lac lookin clean!


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

There you go Boejo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Sep 9 2010, 07:16 PM~18527709
> *There you go Boejo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Sep 9 2010, 07:16 PM~18527709
> *There you go Boejo
> 
> 
> ...


hardlines look straight Al


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 9 2010, 12:48 PM~18525190
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Sep 9 2010, 05:16 PM~18527709
> *There you go Boejo
> 
> 
> ...


straight to the top B"I"G HOUSTON TEXAS


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 9 2010, 05:17 PM~18527724
> *hardlines look straight Al
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

>


[/quote]
WTF?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2010, 05:25 PM~18527794
> *straight to the top B"I"G HOUSTON TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


two prong looks damn good


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Sep 9 2010, 05:50 PM~18527535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:guns:
 :420: :ninja: :sprint: :run: :naughty:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2010, 07:26 PM~18528713
> *:guns:
> :420:  :ninja:  :sprint:  :run:  :naughty:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Someone was lookin for a ac compressor.... I have this brand new, GM part# 1131455 NOS DELCO GM AC COMPRESSOR bought it for a cadillac but its for olds, chevy and buick :happysad: anyone intrested let me know. I paid $150 and have no use for it so ck the part number if it will work for you shoot me a offer


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2010, 05:22 PM~18527758
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIE
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 9 2010, 08:10 PM~18529121
> *
> *


where money maker.. when we ridin??
put new motor in yet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 07:56 PM~18528998
> *Someone was lookin for a ac compressor.... I have this brand new, GM part# 1131455 NOS DELCO GM AC COMPRESSOR bought it for a cadillac but its for olds, chevy and buick :happysad: anyone intrested let me know. I paid $150 and have no use for it so ck the part number if it will work for you shoot me a offer
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 03:47 PM~18527074
> *Damn Shane you gonna take the from that from ChiaPet Jr.?
> *


It's allrigth she just jelous, she has feminine hands


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 9 2010, 04:43 PM~18527486
> *i hooked em up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 9 2010, 10:14 PM~18529169
> *It's allrigth she just jelous, she has feminine hands
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2010, 08:11 PM~18529129
> *where money maker.. when we ridin??
> put new motor in yet
> *


Not yet I been 2 lazy ima have 2 do it 1 of diz days :uh:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 03:37 PM~18527004
> *Oh I see somebody finally found a big n tall keyboard so they vienna sausage fingers can type on :uh:
> *


Boy O Boy!!! U better hope these vienna's don't get a hold of that 
skrony lil neck(nohomo)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 9 2010, 08:19 PM~18529231
> *Not yet I been 2 lazy  ima have 2 do it  1 of diz days  :uh:
> *


sure do.. lazy ass.. shuld of went to walmart and got a filter. lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 07:56 PM~18528998
> *Someone was lookin for a ac compressor.... I have this brand new, GM part# 1131455 NOS DELCO GM AC COMPRESSOR bought it for a cadillac but its for olds, chevy and buick :happysad: anyone intrested let me know. I paid $150 and have no use for it so ck the part number if it will work for you shoot me a offer
> 
> 
> ...


ill take it!!! now i can add cold ac to my sig :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 09:56 PM~18528998
> *Someone was lookin for a ac compressor.... I have this brand new, GM part# 1131455 NOS DELCO GM AC COMPRESSOR bought it for a cadillac but its for olds, chevy and buick :happysad: anyone intrested let me know. I paid $150 and have no use for it so ck the part number if it will work for you shoot me a offer
> 
> 
> ...


*SOLD*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 08:43 PM~18529562
> *SOLD
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 9 2010, 10:44 PM~18529581
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :no:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 08:48 PM~18529655
> *:no:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 9 2010, 10:49 PM~18529663
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 09:00 PM~18529821
> *:burn:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 07:56 PM~18528998
> *Someone was lookin for a ac compressor.... I have this brand new, GM part# 1131455 NOS DELCO GM AC COMPRESSOR bought it for a cadillac but its for olds, chevy and buick :happysad: anyone intrested let me know. I paid $150 and have no use for it so ck the part number if it will work for you shoot me a offer
> 
> 
> ...


Soooldddd!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 9 2010, 09:07 PM~18529912
> *Soooldddd!
> *


u bought it?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Sep 9 2010, 08:43 PM~18529562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap...and ima mark up da price wit sentimental value for you


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 9 2010, 11:08 PM~18529921
> *u bought it?
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 9 2010, 09:10 PM~18529933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

AT1 TOPIC IS ON FIRE!!!!! hno: 










MAGNIFICOS!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 9 2010, 11:12 PM~18529958
> *:0
> thats racist!! :biggrin:
> *


no this is


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

sup majicos. gud ass party the otha day.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 9 2010, 11:16 PM~18531409
> *no this is
> 
> 
> ...


ur right :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Sep 9 2010, 05:16 PM~18527709
> *There you go Boejo
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

prince burger tonite or cruise spot????deez nuts is down anybody else?????


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 04:50 AM~18532206
> *prince burger tonite or cruise spot????deez nuts is down anybody else?????
> *


i dont get off til 11. can i go in the xray van. nomtombot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone should scoop these daytons for 350, good deal.

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1904973290.html


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2010, 05:39 AM~18532292
> *someone should scoop these daytons for 350, good deal.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1904973290.html
> *


SOLD, I just picked em up ill be there tonight to bolt em up on the 60
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 05:50 AM~18532206
> *prince burger tonite or cruise spot????deez nuts is down anybody else?????
> *


 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 10 2010, 08:05 AM~18532349
> *SOLD, I just picked em up ill be there tonight to bolt em up on the 60
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 04:50 AM~18532206
> *prince burger tonite or cruise spot????deez nuts is down anybody else?????
> *


gotta get my driveshaft shorten.. if i do.. im down


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 10 2010, 06:39 AM~18532292
> *someone should scoop these daytons for 350, good deal.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/1904973290.html
> *


thoes look like pans...are you sure does the Dz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2010, 09:05 AM~18532616
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 10 2010, 09:23 AM~18533072
> *:ugh:
> *


 Stop wit the faces i mean i never owned any like that so i could be mistaken.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 06:50 AM~18532206
> *prince burger tonite or cruise spot????deez nuts is down anybody else?????
> *


ON FUQUA?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 10 2010, 10:46 AM~18533231
> *ON FUQUA?
> *


si


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Sep 10 2010, 08:38 AM~18533175
> *Stop wit the faces i mean i never owned any like that so i could be mistaken.
> *


Lol


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2010, 09:46 AM~18533234
> *si
> *


Are u goin rubber ducky.....:cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 10 2010, 11:00 AM~18533350
> *Are u goin rubber ducky.....:cheesy:
> *


nel, got to get ready for my sons b'day party tomorrow. still have to go shopping and drop off the briskets to be done.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2010, 11:01 AM~18533359
> *nel, got to get ready for my sons b'day party tomorrow.  still have to go shopping and drop off the briskets to be done.
> *


PARTY AT LATIN'S! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 10 2010, 11:22 AM~18533478
> *PARTY AT ALTIN'S! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2010, 11:23 AM~18533483
> *:facepalm:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2010, 09:23 AM~18533483
> *:facepalm:
> *


fail


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2010, 07:25 PM~18527794
> *straight to the top B"I"G HOUSTON TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 11:49 AM~18533675
> *fail
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 10 2010, 10:03 AM~18533777
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 06:50 AM~18532206
> *prince burger tonite or cruise spot????deez nuts is down anybody else?????*


*ANYONE?? TIME??* :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*WE NEED ANOTHER UNITY CRUISE!*


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 10 2010, 10:09 AM~18533815
> *WE NEED ANOTHER UNITY CRUISE!
> *


We planning another one....more details later


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 10 2010, 11:19 AM~18534232
> *We planning another one....more details later
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 10 2010, 01:19 PM~18534232
> *We planning another one....more details later
> *










:run: :boink: :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 11:49 AM~18533675
> *fail
> *


l.i.l. needs that smiley though


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2010, 01:46 PM~18534386
> *l.i.l. needs that smiley though
> *


AGREED!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Someone just got busted. Feds did a raid next door to my job. ATF, Texas rangers, U.S. Marshalls and HPD 
Feds ---> :guns: :guns: :run: :run: <---- Criminals


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 10 2010, 02:00 PM~18534485
> *Someone just got busted. Feds did a raid next door to my job. ATF, Texas rangers, U.S. Marshalls and HPD
> Feds ---> :guns:  :guns:  :run:  :run:  <---- Criminals
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 10 2010, 12:00 PM~18534485
> *Someone just got busted. Feds did a raid next door to my job. ATF, Texas rangers, U.S. Marshalls and HPD
> Feds ---> :guns:  :guns:  :run:  :run:  <---- Criminals
> *


STOP SNITCHIN!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 10 2010, 12:00 PM~18534485
> *Someone just got busted. Feds did a raid next door to my job. ATF, Texas rangers, U.S. Marshalls and HPD
> Feds ---> :guns:  :guns:  :run:  :run:  <---- Criminals
> *


and next up is sports... :rimshot:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 02:12 PM~18534596
> *and next up is sports... :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 10 2010, 02:10 PM~18534576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 10 2010, 12:25 PM~18534706
> *Get a hair cut
> :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Sep 10 2010, 12:16 PM~18534629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 did u get the package?? :happysad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*SO WHO IS ALL CRUISIN TONIGHT?* :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 12:35 PM~18534759
> *:biggrin:
> :uh:
> +1 did u get the package??  :happysad:
> *


Stiill ridin round wit these fuckers..... waistin time :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 10 2010, 12:37 PM~18534770
> *Stiill ridin round wit these fuckers..... waistin time :ugh:
> *


 :uh: while u out go find me some hinges :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 10 2010, 12:36 PM~18534764
> *SO WHO IS ALL CRUISIN TONIGHT? :dunno:
> *


DEEEEEEEZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 10 2010, 12:40 PM~18534783
> *DEEEEEEEZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no there not :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 12:40 PM~18534788
> *no there not  :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 10 2010, 01:05 PM~18534932
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I will bumper check my car at EVERY event!!! NO JUNK , all street!!!
:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2010, 01:12 PM~18534984
> *I will bumper check my car at EVERY event!!! NO JUNK , all street!!!
> :0
> *


real shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 10 2010, 03:12 PM~18534984
> *AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 10 2010, 02:40 PM~18534783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2010, 01:19 PM~18535044
> *AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NO JUNK  gettin back to real lowriding, driveable hoppers


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18535060
> *NO JUNK    gettin back to real lowriding, driveable hoppers
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

clean 65 impala steering wheel up for sale no cracks :naughty: ..... hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 10 2010, 02:34 PM~18535531
> *:wow:
> *


take it back to the streets


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 10 2010, 05:04 PM~18535711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cuanto?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *NIX CUSTOMS*, Rivis~N~Lacs


my bespectacled ***** :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 10 2010, 05:19 PM~18536124
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: NIX CUSTOMS, Rivis~N~Lacs
> my bespectacled ***** :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP ****


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 10 2010, 05:17 PM~18536114
> *cuanto?
> *


$80 :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 10 2010, 04:33 PM~18536222
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 10 2010, 06:33 PM~18536222
> *:|
> *



:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 10 2010, 06:29 PM~18536196
> *$80 :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chevylo97, NIX CUSTOMS, Rivis~N~Lacs

:buttkick:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 10 2010, 02:25 PM~18534706
> *Get a hair cut
> :uh:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 10 2010, 02:40 PM~18534782
> *:uh: while u out go find me some hinges  :biggrin:
> *


Are they the same as a cadillac? I have 2 or 3 pair.... :happysad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 10 2010, 05:40 PM~18536268
> *:ugh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


ok buddy I'm goin to remember that :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 10 2010, 04:55 PM~18536351
> *Are they the same as a cadillac? I have 2 or 3 pair....  :happysad:
> *


ask noe..lol.. my phone is broken and le me kno in inbox :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 10 2010, 06:55 PM~18536354
> *ok buddy I'm goin to remember that  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 04:50 AM~18532206
> *prince burger tonite or cruise spot????deez nuts is down anybody else?????
> *


prince's burger here i come.....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 10 2010, 06:26 PM~18536551
> *:cheesy:
> *


  :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 10 2010, 07:32 PM~18536593
> * :buttkick:
> *


your not gonna "catch a case" are you LMAO :roflmao:  :sprint:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 10 2010, 07:30 PM~18536581
> *prince's burger here i come.....
> *


*ON THE WAY HOMIE  *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 10 2010, 07:37 PM~18536631
> *ON THE WAY HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 10 2010, 06:35 PM~18536619
> *your not gonna "catch a case" are you LMAO  :roflmao:    :sprint:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 10 2010, 07:43 PM~18536667
> *
> *


yep, that sounds about right, Ill send your maricone azz some flowers at the hospital :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 10 2010, 06:35 PM~18536230
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 10 2010, 07:37 PM~18536631
> *ON THE WAY HOMIE
> *



bitch cut that grass right


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Sep 10 2010, 09:22 AM~18533478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 10 2010, 06:50 PM~18536721
> *yep, that sounds about right, Ill send your maricone azz some flowers at the hospital  :happysad:
> *



Are u sure, ur last fight did not go so well  I'm glad u retired buddy.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 10 2010, 06:33 PM~18536222
> *Car Club:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 10 2010, 08:10 PM~18536851
> *
> Are u sure, ur last fight did not go so well   I'm glad u retired buddy.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 10 2010, 06:10 PM~18536851
> *
> Are u sure, ur last fight did not go so well   I'm glad u retired buddy.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

GOT A 1993 CHEVY 454 SS FOR SALE PM ME IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 10 2010, 08:10 PM~18536851
> *
> Are u sure, ur last fight did not go so well   I'm glad u retired buddy.. :biggrin:
> *


ole gay chinaboy got k.t.f.o.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 10 2010, 09:37 PM~18537412
> *ole gay chinaboy got k.t.f.o.
> *


Kiss of death lol


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so did that dude burn the koran today or what.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 01:43 PM~18542067
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2010, 01:47 PM~18542082
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2010, 03:35 PM~18542035
> *so did that dude burn the koran today or what.
> *


nope. he bitched out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pick me up in the caprees


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 03:48 PM~18542086
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2010, 01:48 PM~18542090
> *nope. he bitched out
> *


forreal, on fox news yesterday dude said no one in the country is going to change his mind on doing it. ??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2010, 03:49 PM~18542095
> *forreal, on fox news yesterday dude said no one in the country is going to change his mind on doing it. ??
> *


well ***** sang different tune this morning. saying he ain't gonna do it after all. and no plans to ever do it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 11 2010, 01:49 PM~18542091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2010, 01:50 PM~18542101
> *well ***** sang different tune this morning.  saying he ain't gonna do it after all.  and no plans to ever do it.
> *


i dont see what burning their bible will accomplish.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2010, 03:54 PM~18542110
> *i dont see what burning their bible will accomplish.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2010, 01:54 PM~18542110
> *i dont see what burning their bible will accomplish.
> *


nothing, just start more drama


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i say burn it. who gives a fk. let the muslins get butt hurt. just a fk'n book.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 11 2010, 03:24 PM~18542562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im going to ur next party... chicks dancing by themselves :cheesy:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 11 2010, 03:27 PM~18542573
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yo couch full of chicks! :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 03:28 PM~18542575
> *fuck yo couch full of chicks!  :biggrin:
> *


i told u!!!!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 03:26 PM~18542571
> *im going to ur next party... chicks dancing by themselves  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Sep 11 2010, 03:36 PM~18542616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jus let me kno and im there :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 03:44 PM~18542655
> *jus let me kno and im there  :biggrin:
> *


we tryin 2 make another october 8 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 11 2010, 03:48 PM~18542673
> *we tryin 2 make another october 8 :cheesy:
> *


im there... ill bring noe for my 1/2 latino pass :cheesy:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 11 2010, 02:08 PM~18542166
> *i say burn it.  who gives a fk. let the muslins get butt hurt.    just a fk'n  book.
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 03:55 PM~18542689
> *im there... ill bring noe for my 1/2 latino pass  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 03:44 PM~18542655
> *jus let me kno and im there  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 04:51 PM~18542993
> *x2
> *


i knew when u seen hynas u would wanna go :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 04:51 PM~18542993
> *x2
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 11 2010, 05:04 PM~18543049
> *i knew when u seen hynas u would wanna go  :uh:
> *


dont wanna be around a bunch of sausage..but after seein some females and a couple just sittin.. shit time to ull out da pimp suit and da gators...

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 05:41 PM~18543239
> *dont wanna be around a bunch of sausage..but after seein  some females and a couple just sittin.. shit time to ull out da pimp suit and da gators...
> 
> :uh:
> *


jeans and t shirt with la hat for me :happysad:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2010, 05:41 PM~18543239
> *dont wanna be around a bunch of sausage..but after seein  some females and a couple just sittin.. shit time to ull out da pimp suit and da gators...
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 11 2010, 07:38 PM~18543221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 11 2010, 06:38 PM~18543221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 11 2010, 05:38 PM~18543221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 11 2010, 10:06 PM~18544451
> *LOOKIN GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP BABY GIRL WERE U BEEN


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY+Sep 11 2010, 08:54 PM~18543994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im ready for prince's now.... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 11 2010, 07:38 PM~18543221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAY BIG TYER I LIKE YOUR FLEETWOOD ESE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 12 2010, 01:00 AM~18545139
> *
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks brutha! :h5:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Word is on the way to the new owner transporter hit an overpass and flipped the car of the trailer!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 12 2010, 01:17 AM~18545253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that'll buff out


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 12 2010, 01:17 AM~18545253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 12 2010, 01:17 AM~18545253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WELL.....THATS ONE WAY TO MAKE A CONVERTIBLE :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 12 2010, 01:43 AM~18545374
> *WELL.....THATS ONE WAY TO MAKE A CONVERTIBLE :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 11 2010, 11:00 PM~18545139
> *
> *


That's wats up Martin....All them Homies are Good People...Much Love n Respect To You and All your brothas from Latin Kustoms


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 12 2010, 01:59 AM~18545429
> *That's wats up Martin....All them Homies are Good People...Much Love n Respect To You and All your brothas from Latin Kustoms
> *


 :thumbsup:  orale


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 12 2010, 01:15 AM~18545245
> *Thanks brutha! :h5:
> *


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

thats the most fuked up shyt i've seen since that lincoln catchin fire 
.....member....u member..member...damn


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 12 2010, 01:59 AM~18545429
> *That's wats up Martin....All them Homies are Good People...Much Love n Respect To You and All your brothas from Latin Kustoms
> *


DAMM JOE, WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 12 2010, 01:59 AM~18545429
> *That's wats up Martin....All them Homies are Good People...Much Love n Respect To You and All your brothas from Latin Kustoms
> *


Thanks for the support. And much Love and Respect to Rollerz Only. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

THEY BROKE INTO MY CAR TONIGHT...AND BROKE MY PASSENGER WINDOW..I NEED THE WINDOW REPLACED ASAP..I HAVE AN 81 COUPE DEVILLE...IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE THAT CAN REPLACE THE WINDOW LET ME KNOW..AND I HOPE THEIR WILLING TO WORK ON SUNDAYS...THANKS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 11 2010, 11:17 PM~18545253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wonder what the payout on that is?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 12 2010, 02:05 AM~18545687
> *THEY BROKE INTO MY CAR TONIGHT...AND BROKE MY PASSENGER WINDOW..I NEED THE WINDOW REPLACED ASAP..I HAVE AN 81 COUPE DEVILLE...IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE THAT CAN REPLACE THE WINDOW LET ME KNOW..AND I HOPE THEIR WILLING TO WORK ON SUNDAYS...THANKS
> *


moneymaker on here


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 12 2010, 04:05 AM~18545687
> *THEY BROKE INTO MY CAR TONIGHT...AND BROKE MY PASSENGER WINDOW..I NEED THE WINDOW REPLACED ASAP..I HAVE AN 81 COUPE DEVILLE...IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE THAT CAN REPLACE THE WINDOW LET ME KNOW..AND I HOPE THEIR WILLING TO WORK ON SUNDAYS...THANKS
> *


I have door glass just need to climb up in my attic to see what side it is....


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 12 2010, 12:27 AM~18545523
> *Thanks for the support. And much Love and Respect to Rollerz Only.  :thumbsup:
> *


Wuz up Martin :wave:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 11 2010, 11:17 PM~18545253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daz fuck up any parts for sale?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 12 2010, 07:53 AM~18546363
> *moneymaker on here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 12 2010, 12:21 AM~18545504
> *DAMM JOE, WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Wats up homie....Shit just here chilling n laying low trying to finish up my 64...!!! Y Tu homie que rollo..Wats good..?


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 12 2010, 12:09 AM~18545463
> *:thumbsup:   orale
> *


ORALE HOMIE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind+Sep 12 2010, 01:17 AM~18545253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 12 2010, 10:21 AM~18546790
> *ORALE HOMIE...
> *


Sup Joe


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2010, 09:51 AM~18546951
> *:biggrin:
> *


what the fuck u smiling about? :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 12 2010, 03:05 AM~18545687
> *THEY BROKE INTO MY CAR TONIGHT...AND BROKE MY PASSENGER WINDOW..I NEED THE WINDOW REPLACED ASAP..I HAVE AN 81 COUPE DEVILLE...IF ANYONE KNOWS SOMEONE THAT CAN REPLACE THE WINDOW LET ME KNOW..AND I HOPE THEIR WILLING TO WORK ON SUNDAYS...THANKS
> *


let me know if Liv4Lacs dont have it, i have a set in the garage wit some dark tint...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 12 2010, 09:55 AM~18546974
> *what the fuck u smiling about?  :uh:
> *


cause its sunday.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 12 2010, 11:17 AM~18546760
> *Wats up homie....Shit just here chilling n laying low trying to finish up my 64...!!! Y Tu homie que rollo..Wats good..?
> *


ECHALE GANAS ON THE 64 CARNAL! SAME SHIT, STILL HUSTLING :biggrin:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 12 2010, 09:51 AM~18546955
> *Sup Joe
> *


Q Onda Fredo...How's da Monte Coming Along....?


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 12 2010, 10:24 AM~18547124
> *ECHALE GANAS ON THE 64 CARNAL! SAME SHIT, STILL HUSTLING  :biggrin:
> *


Simon Que Si Carnal....Always on da Grind..... :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 11 2010, 04:31 PM~18542588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


^^ :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 12 2010, 09:25 AM~18546481
> *I have door glass just need to climb up in my attic to see what side it is....
> *


HEY WHATS UP..PM ME THE PRICE FOR THE GLASS...AND R U WILLING TO INSTALL IT?


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 12 2010, 10:56 AM~18546979
> *let me know if Liv4Lacs dont have it, i have a set in the garage wit some dark tint...
> *


IM NOT A FAN OF TINT...THANKS THOUGH..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2010, 10:00 AM~18547004
> *cause its sunday.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh :uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Arian Foster WHO!!, good win today HTown


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

yea texans mf


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 12 2010, 01:05 PM~18547665
> *IM NOT A FAN OF TINT...THANKS THOUGH..
> *


  shhuu.... Cool I'm feelin little lazy to do a install after them TEXANS whoop them colts... :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 12 2010, 02:20 PM~18548041
> * shhuu.... Cool I'm feelin little lazy to do a install after them TEXANS whoop them colts... :biggrin:
> *


YEA I BET...THEM COLTS GOT WOOPED...THANKS AGAIN...IM JUST WAITING ON LIV4LACS TO RESPOND


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

SUP GOOF...HEY DID U GET MY TEXT MESSAGE


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 12 2010, 03:54 PM~18548222
> *
> *



wuddup fool :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 12 2010, 03:55 PM~18548227
> *wuddup fool :biggrin:
> *


Wut up! :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 12 2010, 04:24 PM~18548364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 foster was a beast


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 12 2010, 02:24 PM~18548364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE..FIRME


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 12 2010, 01:46 PM~18548182
> *SUP GOOF...HEY DID U GET MY TEXT MESSAGE
> *


i got new number 8325610515


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 12 2010, 03:53 PM~18548486
> *i got new number    8325610515
> *


GOT IT..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 11 2010, 05:38 PM~18543221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 12 2010, 04:40 PM~18548434
> *x2 foster was a beast
> *


V. Leach was the beast, muthafuka opened up four lane highways for Foster to walk through :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 12 2010, 04:24 PM~18548364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey texans fans :thumbsdown: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 12 2010, 03:45 PM~18548177
> *YEA I BET...THEM COLTS GOT WOOPED...THANKS AGAIN...IM JUST WAITING ON LIV4LACS TO RESPOND
> *


I'm no fan of no colts but i wanted them 2 win but oh well


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 12 2010, 05:21 PM~18548615
> *Hey texans fans  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 12 2010, 05:21 PM~18548615
> *Hey texans fans  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


Pete you really want to stir up some sh!&.
:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 12 2010, 05:02 PM~18548521
> *V. Leach was the beast, muthafuka opened up four lane highways for Foster to walk through :biggrin:
> *


looks like they made right choice with Rackers too. but i ain't no groupie, so i could care less. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 12 2010, 03:33 PM~18548663
> *I'm no fan of no colts but i wanted them 2 win but oh well
> *


:uh: cowboys got it coming for em.........ohhh its coming......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall act like the texans are gonna win anything. houston sports aint worth a fuck, branew convertible staduim and still cant get a winning team. houston football died when the oilers lost to the buffalo bills and jim kelly on that historic comeback. call it hate, :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on a side note. took the lac to the orthodontist for braces today. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im talkin ernest givings, ray childress, moon. ,


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2010, 04:23 PM~18548931
> *on a side note. took the lac to the orthodontist for braces today.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


"Come correct....or get checked"


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 12 2010, 12:17 AM~18545253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.......That sucks..... :0 :0 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

finally got this hoe to my garage, there's a certain somebody on here that's probably throwin a party :roflmao: 





























next step, a repaint, maybe a lil stripe and leaf, and something shiny on the ojos


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2010, 05:22 PM~18548926
> *yall act like the texans are gonna win anything. houston sports aint worth a fuck, branew convertible staduim and still cant get a winning team. houston football died when the oilers lost to the buffalo bills and jim kelly on that historic comeback. call it hate,  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :tears: .....damn, and i work foe bud adams too... :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 12 2010, 06:13 PM~18549627
> *finally got this hoe to my garage, there's a certain somebody on here that's probably throwin a party :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


monkey caca


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 12 2010, 06:13 PM~18549627
> *finally got this hoe to my garage, there's a certain somebody on here that's probably throwin a party :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good patricia


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 12 2010, 09:07 PM~18550015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks foo should all come together after new years


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

puttin miles on da chevy.. from ptown to katy mils and back..all freeway..


and got pulled over 1 min from my house.. cop said my headlight was out.. stupid ass hid's nd then said licsence plate lights to bright...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 12 2010, 07:08 PM~18550030
> *only the finest :uh:
> thanks foo should all come together after new years
> *


lol.. fuck this monkey caca shit..
artistik sickness.. get with it or get sick


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 12 2010, 09:09 PM~18550031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hax2

my nig


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 12 2010, 07:08 PM~18550030
> *only the finest :uh:
> thanks foo should all come together after new years
> *


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 12 2010, 08:13 PM~18549627
> *finally got this hoe to my garage, there's a certain somebody on here that's probably throwin a party :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



nice
:biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2010, 05:24 PM~18548938
> *im talkin ernest givings, ray childress, moon. ,
> *



3-prong mafia - stuck in 90s lowriding/football

mayne........ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 12 2010, 07:09 PM~18550031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the waiting list lookin like?? :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 12 2010, 07:14 PM~18550081
> *3-prong mafia - stuck in 90s lowriding/football
> 
> mayne........ :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


baseball? im talkin allen ashby, nolan ryan, young, and biggio and og glen davis. thats when i used to watch sports :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Sep 12 2010, 07:11 PM~18550053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


went to help gallo get the elco running.
i got room. long as it runs we good..hate pushin cars..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2010, 09:18 PM~18550123
> *awready.. get on da 63 some more.. all goes well that car should be gettin painted by this weekend.. or that folowin monday...
> i been takin it done to the metal.. all looks good except the typical rust areas
> went to help gallo get the elco running.
> ...



dammit mayne, i'll be by southside tomorrows  

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, INIMITABLE, *MR.64wagon*, Ricky300, lone star

:uh: where you at tric


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 12 2010, 07:31 PM~18550254
> *dammit mayne, i'll be by southside tomorrows
> 
> User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> ...


somewhere bein gay

cool.. hit me up..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2010, 07:18 PM~18550119
> *baseball? im talkin allen ashby, nolan ryan,  young, and biggio and og glen davis. thats when i used to watch sports  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: stfu


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 12 2010, 06:13 PM~18549627
> *finally got this hoe to my garage, there's a certain somebody on here that's probably throwin a party :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 12 2010, 09:39 PM~18550322
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: thanks puto


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2010, 07:39 PM~18550317
> *:uh: stfu
> *


fuck yo lac


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2010, 09:42 PM~18550343
> *fuck yo lac
> *


x2


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2010, 04:23 PM~18548931
> *on a side note. took the lac to the orthodontist for braces today.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE, IS IT TIME TO SALE YET :x: :naughty:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2010, 06:23 PM~18548931
> *on a side note. took the lac to the orthodontist for braces today.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 12 2010, 04:49 PM~18549063
> *:uh:
> *


?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2010, 05:23 PM~18548931
> *on a side note. took the lac to the orthodontist for braces today.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah........whats next :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 12 2010, 07:18 PM~18550123
> *awready.. get on da 63 some more.. all goes well that car should be gettin painted by this weekend.. or that folowin monday...
> i been takin it done to the metal.. all looks good except the typical rust areas
> went to help gallo get the elco running.
> ...


it runs!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

all it needs now is a bumpa kit and some og 15 in swangas with a pop trunk sign and that bitch will be holding


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 12 2010, 07:42 PM~18550343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckboth yalls lacs!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2010, 10:06 PM~18550630
> *Fuckboth yalls lacs!!!
> *


fuck yo hood all the fucken main streets cut off, gulf bank, w mount houston, tc jester had me going in circles and shit :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 12 2010, 08:08 PM~18550656
> *fuck yo hood all the fucken main streets cut off, gulf bank, w mount houston, tc jester had me going in circles and shit  :angry:
> *


fuck yo dumb ass reason for getting lost!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 12 2010, 08:08 PM~18550656
> *fuck yo hood all the fucken main streets cut off, gulf bank, w mount houston, tc jester had me going in circles and shit  :angry:
> *


Not my hoodsfault u can't see the dead end signs over urdashboard. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 12 2010, 10:21 PM~18550807
> *fuck yo dumb ass reason for getting lost!!  :biggrin:
> *


didnt get lost just didnt know street gets cut off by a big ass field on the other side of tje freeway the starts again on the other side of the field. fuck dead end signs too


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2010, 04:23 PM~18548931
> *on a side note. took the lac to the orthodontist for braces today.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  nice mouth piece..you going to leave it chrome or paint it??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

WERE DA COWGIRLS FANS OUT NOW???? SUCK ASS BITCHES.......JUST WAITTILL THEY COME BACK TO HTOWN......**** FINNA GET RAN THRU!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 12 2010, 07:09 PM~18550031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homie Sic put in work and did da dam thing.....
im just ecstatic my bitch is roaring like a beast   
Thanks for comin through


Sic713 got my "El Camino de la Muerte" runnin... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 12 2010, 08:39 PM~18551010
> *
> Homie Sic put in work and did da dam thing.....
> im just ecstatic my bitch is roaring like a beast
> ...


DONT YOU MEAN.."LS CAMINO"


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 12 2010, 08:44 PM~18551079
> *DONT YOU MEAN.."LS CAMINO"
> *


more like Monte-Lac-Mino lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 12 2010, 08:46 PM~18551102
> *more like Monte-Lac-Mino lol
> *


GM 3 PIECE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wutitdo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 12 2010, 08:39 PM~18551010
> *
> Homie Sic put in work and did da dam thing.....
> im just ecstatic my bitch is roaring like a beast
> ...


"El Camino de la Muerte"...Is Looking Firme Ese ....Orale Sick Good Looking Out Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

finally


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 12 2010, 08:37 PM~18550993
> *  nice mouth piece..you going to leave it chrome or paint it??
> *


chrome


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 12 2010, 08:39 PM~18551010
> *
> Homie Sic put in work and did da dam thing.....
> im just ecstatic my bitch is roaring like a beast
> ...


no prob.. next is gettin everything else done and drive it for the 1st time


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2010, 08:38 PM~18551009
> *WERE DA COWGIRLS FANS OUT NOW???? SUCK ASS BITCHES.......JUST WAITTILL THEY COME BACK TO HTOWN......**** FINNA GET RAN THRU!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 08:07 AM~18553909
> *no prob.. next is gettin everything else done and drive it for the 1st time
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Sep 12 2010, 09:30 PM~18551643
> *"El Camino de la Muerte"...Is Looking Firme Ese ....Orale Sick Good Looking Out Homie... :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie  :biggrin: 
been a long road and everyday im gettin closer and closer.  
im just ready to ride fuck everything else


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 13 2010, 03:45 AM~18553081
> *finally
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 12 2010, 10:38 PM~18551009
> *WERE DA COWGIRLS FANS OUT NOW???? SUCK ASS BITCHES.......JUST WAITTILL THEY COME BACK TO HTOWN......**** FINNA GET RAN THRU!
> *


Fuck that shit the COWBOYS win some we lose some but bitch we goin to take this win sept 26 over the bitch ass texnas :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 01:11 PM~18556001
> *Fuck that shit the COWBOYS win some we lose some but bitch we goin to take this win sept 26 over  the bitch ass texnas :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


bet yall caddies on the game :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 03:11 PM~18556001
> *Fuck that shit the COWBOYS win some we lose some but bitch we goin to take this loss sept 26 over  the bitch ass texnas :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

need info on best place to have plaques made....thanks homie's....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Sep 13 2010, 04:45 AM~18553081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP ON THE PARTS??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Machete movie sucks!!! Le echaron mucha crema alos sandwiches :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 03:11 PM~18556001
> *Fuck that shit the COWBOYS win some we lose some but bitch we goin to take this win sept 26 over  the bitch ass texnas :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


uhhhhhhhhhhhhh BAH HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 13 2010, 03:44 PM~18556310
> *Machete movie sucks!!! Le echaron mucha crema alos sandwiches :biggrin:
> *


que pedos loco? LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 13 2010, 01:19 PM~18556091
> *CONGRATS!!
> SUP ON THE PARTS??
> *


no dinero


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 01:11 PM~18556001
> *Fuck that shit the COWBOYS win some we lose some but bitch we goin to take this win sept 26 over  the bitch ass texnas :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



FUCK THE COWGIRLS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 13 2010, 03:51 PM~18556364
> *FUCK THE COWGIRLS
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 01:48 PM~18556343
> *no dinero
> *


 :uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 01:14 PM~18556031
> *bet yall caddies on the game  :0
> *



pete already lost a bet with me on the preseason game :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 13 2010, 01:56 PM~18556404
> *pete already lost a bet with me on the preseason game  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 13 2010, 01:47 PM~18556339
> *que pedos loco?  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Ya andavan bien locas :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 13 2010, 04:12 PM~18556514
> *Ya andavan bien locas :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 13 2010, 01:47 PM~18556330
> *uhhhhhhhhhhhhh BAH HAHAHAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


cowgirl gans r funny arent they?


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

IT'S HOTTER THAN HELL.


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 13 2010, 11:37 AM~18555212
> *preciate it homie    :biggrin:
> been a long road and everyday im gettin closer and closer.
> im just ready to ride fuck everything else
> *


Orale...I here you homie.......Just keep taking your Time homie .... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Sep 13 2010, 02:26 PM~18556662
> * IT'S HOTTER THAN HELL.
> *


tell me about it.. blockin out this rusty ass 63


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 02:27 PM~18556672
> *tell me about it.. blockin out this rusty ass 63
> *


block deez nuttzzz *****!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2010, 04:25 PM~18556651
> *cowgirl gans r funny arent they?
> *


 :twak: :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2010, 03:30 PM~18556711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



We will be playing the game inside the building at LOS CAMINOS RESTAURANT on the opposite site of the building! with A\C a bar and several pool tables![/b]


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 13 2010, 03:18 PM~18556081
> *need info on best place to have plaques made....thanks homie's....
> *


 :biggrin: you have my number  no ****


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Sep 13 2010, 02:45 AM~18553081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2333566


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i think its a chevy truck rocker not sure what year

repop sheet metal...
20.0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 13 2010, 03:56 PM~18556404
> *pete already lost a bet with me on the preseason game  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Yea I did but the next one the boys ain't goin 2 lose so its all good homie


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 02:11 PM~18556001
> *Fuck that shit the COWBOYS win some we lose some but bitch we goin to take this win sept 26 over  the bitch ass texnas :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: Ur trippin homie! :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 03:11 PM~18556001
> *Fuck that shit the COWBOYS win some we lose some but bitch we goin to take this win sept 26 over  the bitch ass texnas :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2010, 04:30 PM~18556711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 05:50 PM~18557961
> *Yea I did but the next one the boys ain't goin 2 lose so its all good homie
> *


Texans lookin way better then the cowgirls! Houston is gonna run thru that Dallas line! FUCK THE COWBOYS!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Sep 13 2010, 06:52 PM~18557978
> *:uh: :uh:  Ur trippin homie! :buttkick:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up hector :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Sep 13 2010, 06:55 PM~18558008
> *Texans lookin way better then the cowgirls! Houston is gonna run thru that Dallas line! FUCK THE COWBOYS!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :no: :no: keep dreaming homie


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 05:55 PM~18558014
> *What's up hector  :biggrin:
> *


Sup pete!... Just chillin. Im off all week on vacation. Sittin here bullshitin tryin to find something to do. :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 13 2010, 03:47 PM~18556330
> *uhhhhhhhhhhhhh BAH HAHAHAHAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Did I say a joke


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Sep 13 2010, 07:00 PM~18558050
> *Sup pete!... Just chillin. Im off all week on vacation. Sittin here bullshitin tryin to find something to do. :biggrin:
> *


No shit ill call you right now homie


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 13 2010, 06:21 PM~18558218
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 06:50 PM~18557961
> *Yea I did but the next one the boys ain't goin 2 lose so its all good homie
> *


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

LOOKING FOR A SET OF 13S WITH ADAPTERS,KNOCK OFFS AND DECENT TIRES.CHINAS R FINE GONNA POWDER COAT THEM ANYWAY..LET ME KNOW


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Sep 13 2010, 05:56 PM~18558527
> *LOOKING FOR A SET OF 13S WITH ADAPTERS,KNOCK OFFS AND DECENT TIRES.CHINAS R FINE GONNA POWDER COAT THEM ANYWAY..LET ME KNOW
> *


+1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*slabrider93 *get at me


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18558107
> *Pete,
> I think this is why Dallas and Colts choked cuz of Texans Attitude on 1st video. Good videos Hugo. :rofl:*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

What's up Martin. Its messed up that you didn't recognize me :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

I was scuured. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2010, 08:17 PM~18558727
> *What's up Martin. Its messed up that you didn't recognize me :biggrin:
> *


its also messed up that u didn't sell me them all gold d's


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18558843
> *its also messed up that u didn't sell me them all gold d's
> *


 :uh: lmao


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 13 2010, 06:26 PM~18558843
> *its also messed up that u didn't sell me them all gold d's
> *


 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 13 2010, 08:25 PM~18558833
> *
> You were on patrol. I didn't want you to arrest me for starring at you. :wow:
> And you knew it was me and you not saying nothing!
> ...


It was funny though :roflmao:
When you asked if it was me, I was going to say "man i dont know you, what you want"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2010, 07:30 PM~18558884
> *It was funny though :roflmao:
> When you asked if it was me, I was going to say "man i dont know you, what you want"
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 13 2010, 08:26 PM~18558843
> *its also messed up that u didn't sell me them all gold d's
> *


I did sell you a set of 88's


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 13 2010, 08:28 PM~18558866
> *:uh:  lmao
> *


 :uh: fuck u been....... and what up with the new mag


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2010, 08:30 PM~18558884
> *It was funny though :roflmao:
> When you asked if it was me, I was going to say "man i dont know you, what you want"
> *


Your badge reashured me it was you. :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 13 2010, 07:32 PM~18558910
> *:uh: fuck u been....... and what up with the new mag
> *


wtf u mean where i been? Kneeegro i been here ninja style....

what magazine? lmao!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2010, 08:31 PM~18558905
> *I did sell you a set of 88's
> *


72's *****..... i neeed doos foo


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 13 2010, 08:33 PM~18558934
> *wtf u mean where i been? Kneeegro i been here ninja style....
> 
> what magazine? lmao!
> *


Firmelows been hibernating due to the extreme heat


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2010, 07:35 PM~18558968
> *Firmelows been hibernating due to the extreme heat
> *


dis [email protected] right here.......nikka u be the one hibernating under that tree


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 13 2010, 08:33 PM~18558934
> *wtf u mean where i been? Kneeegro i been here ninja style....
> 
> what magazine? lmao!
> *


da magazine wit DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZ AND DIS DICK IN IT


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 13 2010, 07:36 PM~18558988
> *da magazine wit  DEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZ NUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZ AND DIS DICK in some gay guys mouth*


:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 06:16 PM~18557626
> *
> We will be playing the game inside the building at LOS CAMINOS RESTAURANT on the opposite site of the building! with A\C a bar and several pool tables!*
> [/b]


king of the street plaque?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 13 2010, 08:35 PM~18558977
> *dis [email protected] right here.......nikka u be the one hibernating under that tree
> *


Why you have to use the "B" word? I thought we were cool, guess not. :machinegun:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 13 2010, 08:37 PM~18559001
> *:0
> *


ha nope


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 13 2010, 07:38 PM~18559017
> *Why you have to use the "B" word? I thought we were cool, guess not. :machinegun:
> *


ok mr sensative


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 13 2010, 07:39 PM~18559021
> *ha nope
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 04:16 PM~18557626
> *
> We will be playing the game inside the building at LOS CAMINOS RESTAURANT on the opposite site of the building! with A\C a bar and several pool tables!*
> [/b]


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 04:16 PM~18557626
> *
> We will be playing the game inside the building at LOS CAMINOS RESTAURANT on the opposite site of the building! with A\C a bar and several pool tables!*
> [/b]


:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18559293
> *:wow:
> *


update *****! :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 09:07 PM~18559321
> *update *****!  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 13 2010, 07:21 PM~18559466
> *:biggrin:
> *


what u smiling at smurf?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 09:30 PM~18559568
> *what u smiling at smurf?
> *


oh nothing


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 13 2010, 07:34 PM~18559607
> *oh nothing
> *


lol u been by the shop? :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 09:36 PM~18559629
> *lol u been by the shop?  :happysad:
> *


Empire? a bunch of times


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 13 2010, 07:38 PM~18559014
> *king of the street plaque?
> *


pretty sure who ever has the plaque is scared to put it on the line...

just saying


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 09:44 PM~18559735
> *pretty sure who ever has the plaque is scared to put it on the line...
> 
> just saying
> *


:drama:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 09:44 PM~18559735
> *pretty sure who ever has the plaque is scared to put it on the line...
> 
> just saying
> *


 :drama:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

hey Zar ... you should have locked that fool up...lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 13 2010, 02:47 PM~18556875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if only i had batteries i would go up for it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 13 2010, 07:40 PM~18559669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 check ur pm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 07:52 PM~18559826
> *somethin pat wouldnt do
> if only i had batteries i would go up for it
> *


go buy some batteries and stop being cheap


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 07:54 PM~18559845
> *go buy some batteries and stop being cheap
> *


they dont have em.. thats the problem..shit i got brand new shit..but im not puttin in my old batts. shit half of em missin. but i think we about to get a pallet of 50 here at southside soon..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 07:56 PM~18559875
> *they dont have em.. thats the problem..shit i got brand new shit..but im not puttin in my old batts. shit half of em missin. but i think we about to get a pallet of 50 here at southside soon..
> *


  imma gas hop the elco :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

If anyone is interested to make T-shirts for our event in exchange for a booth space and several passes PM me to iron out the details...just want to give a LIL homie a spot before we go with our usual vendors..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 09:52 PM~18559828
> *:cheesy:
> im gonna have it for a while  :wow:
> check ur pm
> *


them ****** have a rolls royce in the junk section! a roll royce! baller shit


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 10:02 PM~18559945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you mean its not free? :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18559994
> *them ****** have a rolls royce in the junk section! a roll royce! baller shit
> *


i tripped of the baby blue lambo parked out front, but i never see anyone buying anything :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 10:08 PM~18560030
> *i tripped of the baby blue lambo parked out front, but i never see anyone buying anything  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 13 2010, 08:10 PM~18560063
> *:0
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 07:57 PM~18559883
> *  imma gas hop the elco  :0
> *


im a gas hop da 2dr


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18560011
> *you mean its not free? :|
> *


nga admission is 5 funky dollars...

if you dont got that to your name, you dont deserve to see some of houstons Lows.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 08:13 PM~18560117
> *im a gas hop da 2dr
> *


whenever u want.. i already told u fuck that car, building it to break it.,.no junk tho..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 08:17 PM~18560158
> *nga admission is 5 funky dollars...
> 
> if you dont got that to your name, you dont deserve to see some of houstons Lows.
> *


ill pay his way..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 10:17 PM~18560158
> *nga admission is 5 funky dollars...
> 
> if you dont got that to your name, you dont deserve to see some of houstons Lows.
> *


houston has lows?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 08:17 PM~18560158
> *nga admission is 5 funky dollars...
> 
> if you dont got that to your name, you dont deserve to see some of houstons Lows.
> *


how much for pay per view .. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 01:11 PM~18556001
> *Fuck that shit the COWBOYS win some we lose some but bitch we goin to take this win sept 26 over  the bitch ass texnas :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 10:17 PM~18560171
> *ill pay his way..
> *


 :uh: you owe me 7 dollars anyways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 13 2010, 08:20 PM~18560208
> *:uh:  you owe me 7 dollars anyways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats why ill pay ur way lil boy! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18560216
> *thats why ill pay ur way lil boy!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 08:17 PM~18560159
> *whenever u want.. i already told u fuck that car, building it to break it.,.no junk tho..
> *


 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 13 2010, 09:49 PM~18559782
> *
> hey Zar ... you should have locked that fool up...lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 13 2010, 08:22 PM~18560246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be surprised.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 08:30 PM~18560355
> *
> dont be surprised.. :biggrin:
> *


i dont know how to hit a switch...never had a car with hydraulics..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 10:37 PM~18560447
> *i dont know how to hit a switch...never had a car with hydraulics..
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 13 2010, 08:37 PM~18560447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this guy... :uh: u still from certified, or yelled urself out the club? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 05:47 PM~18557930
> *i think its a chevy truck rocker not sure what year
> 
> repop sheet metal...
> ...


67-72 Chevy or GMC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 13 2010, 08:41 PM~18560496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heres comes this ***** to fuck up a joke post
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18560531
> *heres comes this ***** to fuck up a joke post
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


better watch out b4 he yells at u! :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 08:44 PM~18560540
> *better watch out b4 he yells at u!  :happysad:
> *


i dont get it.. something i missed..:dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 08:45 PM~18560565
> *i dont get it.. something i missed..:dunno:
> *


yea u missed it.. this ***** was yelling uncontrollably at a car show at mcgregor and boiler and his boys was tryna calm him down and next thing u know he didnt have certified as his car club nomore, ***** had a shirt and everything.. he wont answer my question so i assume he got the boot!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 08:51 PM~18560621
> *yea u missed it.. this ***** was yelling uncontrollably at a car show at mcgregor and boiler and his boys was tryna calm him down and next thing u know he didnt have certified as his car club nomore, ***** had a shirt and everything.. he wont answer my question so i assume he got the boot!
> *


ha.. yellininpublicgotyouownedOWNED!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2010, 08:52 PM~18560632
> *ha.. yellininpublicgotyouownedOWNED!!!!!
> *


it was funny to me.. but after that he went mia.. no shows no picnics no papparazzi pics of ****** driving on the freeway


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 13 2010, 09:19 PM~18560189
> *houston has lows?
> *


Nope, Pasadena does


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 10:51 PM~18560621
> *yea u missed it.. this ***** was yelling uncontrollably at a car show at mcgregor and boiler and his boys was tryna calm him down and next thing u know he didnt have certified as his car club nomore, ***** had a shirt and everything.. he wont answer my question so i assume he got the boot!
> *


when was this??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Sep 13 2010, 08:55 PM~18560656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


april when boiler and big brown hopped


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 09:58 PM~18560693
> *:yessad:  just a few chevys  :biggrin:
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 10:58 PM~18560693
> *:yessad:  just a few chevys  :biggrin:
> april when boiler and big brown hopped
> *


oh :uh: old shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Sep 13 2010, 09:00 PM~18560707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like ur moms pussy!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 08:42 PM~18560515
> *lol.. ill give u free lessons..lol
> this guy... :uh:  u still from certified, or yelled urself out the club?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: fuck yo bucket......u ain't gotta take it to sic no more...roberto found himself anoda roll of tape and patterned ur trunk :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18560768
> *:uh: fuck yo bucket......u ain't gotta take it to sic no more...roberto found himself anoda roll of tape and patterned ur trunk :0
> *


 :uh: did he get the ac blowing cold too


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2010, 11:06 PM~18560768
> *:uh: fuck yo bucket......u ain't gotta take it to sic no more...roberto found himself anoda roll of tape and patterned ur trunk :0
> *


  and ac is blowing cold


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 08:53 PM~18560641
> *it was funny to me.. but after that he went mia.. no shows no picnics no papparazzi pics of ****** driving on the freeway
> *


NO SHIT HUH.. ***** tried to keep up with me in da 2 dr box.. gas hopped doin 65 and burnt off n his ass..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 13 2010, 09:09 PM~18560798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the neon? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18560815
> *good! thats what a street hopper supposed to have
> in the neon?  :biggrin:
> *


they dont make 4 cylinders like they used to.. :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 13 2010, 09:07 PM~18560774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need I say mo????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2010, 09:15 PM~18560855
> *Need I say mo????
> *


 :nosad: we need them hinges now :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18560815
> *good! thats what a street hopper supposed to have
> in the neon?  :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 09:16 PM~18560872
> *:nosad: we need them hinges now  :uh:
> *


might buy thomas' hinges he aint gon put them to use :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *MR.64wagon*, JUSTDEEZ



done with the sausage buffet i see :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i need hood hinges for 85 2 dr caprice asap!!!! anyone know if any other hinges are interchangeable???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

know someone with a caprice in the back yard but its way in the south side i could give em a call but aint picking them if hell let them go


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:0 gonna hurt em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 13 2010, 09:28 PM~18561010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 13 2010, 09:16 PM~18560872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need them like yesterday!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 11:32 PM~18561059
> *lmk ill go get them
> :0
> *


ill let you know by tomorrow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 13 2010, 09:34 PM~18561075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 13 2010, 09:17 PM~18560171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


free with entry


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 13 2010, 09:45 PM~18561216
> *NO SWEAT kids 12 and under free!
> tons
> free with entry
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 10:51 PM~18560621
> *yea u missed it.. this ***** was yelling uncontrollably at a car show at mcgregor and boiler and his boys was tryna calm him down and next thing u know he didnt have certified as his car club nomore, ***** had a shirt and everything.. he wont answer my question so i assume he got the boot!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2010, 09:55 PM~18561292
> *:drama:
> *


u need a smiley thats eating wings :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 11:56 PM~18561302
> *u need a smiley thats eating wings  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 13 2010, 09:56 PM~18561310
> *
> *


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 13 2010, 08:55 PM~18560656
> *Nope, Pasadena does
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 13 2010, 10:58 PM~18561321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


I knew you'd like that :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Sep 13 2010, 07:00 PM~18558050
> *Sup pete!... Just chillin. Im off all week on vacation. Sittin here bullshitin tryin to find something to do. :biggrin:
> *


come help me with this truck :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 13 2010, 11:28 PM~18561014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats up to home boy droopy with is gangsta lean lookin good homie whats up pat :wave:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18560206
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: its all good we cant win all games but yeah texans can yall top 5 super bowl rings :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 12:59 AM~18561738
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: its all good we cant win all games but yeah texans can yall top 5 super bowl rings  :biggrin:
> *


redskins did 

:rimshot:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2010, 01:01 AM~18561753
> *redskins did
> 
> :rimshot:
> *


im talking about texans


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 01:03 AM~18561777
> *im talking about texans
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 13 2010, 03:18 PM~18556081
> *need info on best place to have plaques made....thanks homie's....
> *


JustDeez :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 12:59 AM~18561738
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: its all good we cant win all games but yeah texans can yall top 5 super bowl rings  :biggrin:
> *


*BRO, YOU CANT COMPARE THE TWO, TEXANS DID NOT EXIST! BUT SINCE THE TEXANS FRANCHISE HAS BEEN AROUND NEITHER TEAM HAS GONE TO THE SUPERBOWL, SO WHATS TO BRAGG ABOUT    *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 12:03 AM~18561777
> *im talking about texans
> *


Cowboys haven't won a playoff game nor a superbowl since the 90's. When u were still in diapers


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 14 2010, 03:56 AM~18562522
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 08:50 AM~18562957
> *
> *


*ponle ------------->*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 14 2010, 07:11 AM~18563028
> *ponle ------------->
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 07:50 AM~18562957
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Neon lights in the tires looks firme at night, 
Anoche I saw this little truck with it , and it was turning heads


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 14 2010, 05:49 AM~18562715
> *90's. When u were still in diapers
> *


Guess you dont watch football.............. We whooped on them Eagles in the 1st round of playoffs last season..


----------



## ElBigFlaco (Feb 1, 2010)

YO WATS GOOD .....I WAS JUST DOWN THEIR IN HOUSTON ..NEAR KATY AREA ..IM THINKING OF MOVING DOWN THEIR BUT I HEARD THEIRS NOT A LOT OF LOW LOWS DOWN THEIR ...AND I KINDA DOUT THAT BEING HOUSTON AND ALL ..BUT YEA IM THINKING OF VISITING IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGAIN ..SEE IF I CAN GO CRUSING WIT YA SHOW ME HOW THEY ROLE DOWN THEIR ..CUZ SHIT IF I LIKE IT IM TAKING MY ASS DOWN THEIR AND MY 3 LOW LOWS FO' SHO! ...PM ME


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElBigFlaco_@Sep 14 2010, 08:24 AM~18563460
> *YO WATS GOOD .....I WAS JUST DOWN THEIR IN HOUSTON ..NEAR KATY AREA ..IM THINKING OF MOVING DOWN THEIR BUT I HEARD THEIRS NOT A LOT OF LOW LOWS DOWN THEIR ...AND I KINDA DOUT THAT BEING HOUSTON AND ALL ..BUT YEA IM THINKING OF VISITING IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGAIN ..SEE IF I CAN GO CRUSING WIT YA SHOW ME HOW THEY ROLE DOWN THEIR ..CUZ SHIT IF I LIKE IT IM TAKING MY ASS DOWN THEIR AND MY 3 LOW LOWS FO' SHO! ...PM ME
> *


theres some lows....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Sep 14 2010, 08:04 AM~18563321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15years...richest owner in league ....allstar line up.....and could only get 1 playoff win lmaooo :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 09:10 AM~18563822
> *theres some lows....
> *


Only in pasadena tho :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i duno how fools support houston sports. cant win shit. since rockets in 95 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 09:12 AM~18563842
> *Only in pasadena tho :|
> *


word?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 13 2010, 07:01 PM~18558062
> *Did I say a joke
> *


you implied that you were joking, or your just that damn delusional LMAO


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 10:16 AM~18563882
> *you implied that you were joking, or your just that damn delusional LMAO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

what are you Messicans yapping about, you fukers watch futbol not football de la Americana :uh: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 14 2010, 11:23 AM~18563938
> *:uh:
> *


it makes sense now, blowjoe + cowgirls = Faggotry! :0 you piece of shit cowgirl fan, go die in a fiery plane crash!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 14 2010, 10:04 AM~18563321
> *Neon lights in the tires looks firme at night,
> Anoche I saw this little truck with it , and it was turning heads
> *


that shits fucken wack....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 11:26 AM~18563967
> *that shits fucken wack....
> *


x2, that is some gay azz shit


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElBigFlaco_@Sep 14 2010, 09:24 AM~18563460
> *YO WATS GOOD .....I WAS JUST DOWN THEIR IN HOUSTON ..NEAR KATY AREA ..IM THINKING OF MOVING DOWN THEIR BUT I HEARD THEIRS NOT A LOT OF LOW LOWS DOWN THEIR ...AND I KINDA DOUT THAT BEING HOUSTON AND ALL ..BUT YEA IM THINKING OF VISITING IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGAIN ..SEE IF I CAN GO CRUSING WIT YA SHOW ME HOW THEY ROLE DOWN THEIR ..CUZ SHIT IF I LIKE IT IM TAKING MY ASS DOWN THEIR AND MY 3 LOW LOWS FO' SHO! ...PM ME
> *


no lows here

soldem all


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 11:26 AM~18563967
> *that shits fucken wack....
> *


whens the next cruise, cruise authortity?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 11:33 AM~18564035
> *whens the next cruise, cruise authortity?
> *


:dunno: i step down from the position


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I got approached by some dewd in my neighborhood that is in a car club, he wanted to see if I wanted to join. He said there are about 3 cars as of now, but about 15 people in his yard had shirts on.............Ive seen this type of shit before. 3 cars, 50 groupies, ask yourself if you are in a car club, look around, how many fukers are wearing club shirts, and have no car? How many people are representing, without representing? Of course I declined LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 11:38 AM~18564080
> *:dunno: i step down from the position
> *


but you were doing so well


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 14 2010, 11:39 AM~18564093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah only like 5 people will go, fuck that shit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 11:44 AM~18564129
> *the golden rule!!
> 
> *


so I take it the golden rule to be in a car club is to have a car right? LMAO, I cant tell!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 11:48 AM~18564160
> *so I take it the golden rule to be in a car club is to have a car right? LMAO, I cant tell!
> *


some old dude once told me a real car club has more cars than members


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

"yeah, im in this car club"
"what kind of car you got"
"oh, I dont have one yet, but I am getting a........."
"stop right there and shut the fuk up"
BAH HAHAHAHA


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 10:25 AM~18563956
> *it makes sense now, blowjoe + cowgirls = Faggotry!  :0  you piece of shit cowgirl fan, go die in a fiery plane crash!
> *


 calm down panda bear, I know ur all fired up now, finally passing ur CDL test.. U know what they say fifth time is a charm :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 14 2010, 11:58 AM~18564234
> *calm down panda bear, I know ur all fired up now, finally passing ur CDL test.. U know what they say fifth time is a charm :biggrin:
> *


16th :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 14 2010, 09:14 AM~18563861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dats word on streets............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 09:39 AM~18564093
> *I got approached by some dewd in my neighborhood that is in a car club, he wanted to see if I wanted to join.  He said there are about 3 cars as of now, but about 15 people in his yard had shirts on.............Ive seen this type of shit before.  3 cars, 50 groupies, ask yourself if you are in a car club, look around, how many fukers are wearing club shirts, and have no car? How many people are representing, without representing?  Of course I declined LOL
> *


so can i join money bags maghee c.c. then? :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 12:05 PM~18564284
> *so can i join money bags maghee c.c. then? :cheesy:
> *


sure, but the golden rule is, you got to have money bags, and they got to be filled


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 09:14 AM~18563861
> *i duno how fools support houston sports.  cant win shit.  since rockets in 95  :uh:
> *


DAMN LONG TIME I REMEMBER THOSE WINS!!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Win or lose imma life long fan of the Texans, Stros, and the Rockets. No bandwagoning here


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 10:06 AM~18564296
> *sure, but the golden rule is, you got to have money bags, and they got to be filled
> *


:| nvm then


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 10:18 AM~18564371
> *Win or lose imma life long fan of the Texans, Stros, and the Rockets.  No bandwagoning here
> *


Dynamo??? Aeros???comets????


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 12:41 PM~18564545
> *Dynamo??? Aeros???comets????
> *


dyna what? do I look like a fukin ******* to you? :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 10:44 AM~18564571
> *dyna what? do I look like a fukin ******* to you? :uh:
> *


Chinese ******* wit all them tattoos and beanercars u drive....impalas lacs......hell....mightaswell be.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 11:12 AM~18563842
> *Only in pasadena tho :|
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 12:54 PM~18564661
> *Chinese ******* wit all them tattoos and beanercars u drive....impalas lacs......hell....mightaswell be.
> *


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:54 AM~18564661
> *Chinese ******* wit all them tattoos and beanercars u drive....impalas lacs......hell....mightaswell be.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 14 2010, 02:12 PM~18565322
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


what are you laughing at shane? your a fukin honky ******* you maricone


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 12:16 PM~18565357
> *what are you laughing at shane? your a fukin honky ******* you maricone
> *


  Who u been talkin too :biggrin:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

HE_HATE_ME, Big-Tymer
go to work


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 14 2010, 02:28 PM~18565464
> * Who u been talkin too :biggrin:
> *


it was all blowjoe :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 14 2010, 01:30 PM~18565482
> *HE_HATE_ME, Big-Tymer
> go to work
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 01:34 PM~18565525
> *it was all blowjoe  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Less talk moe work...wanna see this mysterious 64 before 2012 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 14 2010, 02:50 PM~18565657
> *Less talk moe work...wanna see this mysterious 64 before 2012  :biggrin:
> *


AY GUEY!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:boink:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 12:51 PM~18565673
> *:boink:
> *


:uh: what up with the hinges ?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 02:34 PM~18565525
> *it was all blowjoe  :0  :biggrin:
> *


snitchin


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 14 2010, 02:04 PM~18565789
> *snitchin
> *


Lol... Don't trust a panda :naughty:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 03:03 PM~18565780
> *:uh:  what up with the hinges ?
> *


I'm at work mayne..... :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 01:11 PM~18565870
> *I'm at work mayne.....  :happysad:
> *


thursday im off i can meet u somewhere... no ****! :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 14 2010, 03:07 PM~18565820
> *Lol... Don't trust kung-fu panda :naughty:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 14 2010, 01:30 PM~18565482
> *HE_HATE_ME, Big-Tymer
> go to work
> *


Whats the deal shane? I'm off today putting in a lil work on the cutty


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 14 2010, 02:50 PM~18565657
> *Less talk moe work...wanna see this mysterious 64 before 2012  :biggrin:
> *


imma paint the numbers "6" and "4" on my bawls, and I will most definatly let you take a gander at them good sir


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 14 2010, 03:04 PM~18565789
> *snitchin
> *


:X


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 14 2010, 01:15 PM~18564823
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what's up hugo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 09:50 AM~18564175
> *some old dude once told me a real car club has more cars than members
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 01:45 PM~18566261
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what's up hugo
> *



petey pablo :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 14 2010, 04:02 PM~18566419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 14 2010, 04:02 PM~18566419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up mario :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 14 2010, 04:03 PM~18566425
> *petey pablo  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Sep 14 2010, 02:03 PM~18566433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 14 2010, 04:03 PM~18566425
> *petey pablo  :biggrin:
> *


Say homie tell your nephew good luck on his football game today homie


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 02:09 PM~18566490
> *Say homie tell your nephew good luck on his football game today homie
> *



thanx homie, I'ma bout to leave work now to head out there. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

got some car audio for sale, hit me in inbox


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 14 2010, 08:16 AM~18563419
> *Guess you dont watch football.............. We whooped on them Eagles in the 1st round of playoffs last season..
> *



what position u play???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 14 2010, 02:19 PM~18566599
> *what position u play???
> *


lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 12:45 AM~18562046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 12:41 PM~18564545
> *Dynamo  :uh: ??? Aeros :thumbsup:  ???comets  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  are they even still around? ????
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 10:51 PM~18560621
> *yea u missed it.. this ***** was yelling uncontrollably at a car show at mcgregor and boiler and his boys was tryna calm him down and next thing u know he didnt have certified as his car club nomore, ***** had a shirt and everything.. he wont answer my question so i assume he got the boot!
> *


Did I miss somthing else, like him getting a car.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 14 2010, 02:48 PM~18566805
> *Did I miss somthing else, like him getting a car.
> *


i dont know if he has a car, :happysad:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX+Sep 13 2010, 02:26 PM~18556664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:03 AM~18564273
> *:uh:
> dats word on streets............
> *


isnt this houston lowriders? :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 03:06 PM~18566956
> *isnt this houston lowriders?  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 03:10 PM~18566992
> *:uh:
> *


oh, hockley, katy, humble and how can i forget po'city


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 03:14 PM~18567017
> *oh, hockley, katy, humble and how can i forget po'city
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 14 2010, 02:19 PM~18566599
> *what position u play???
> *


I play left guard on the sideline..........lol HATER..........LOL....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone's shoes came, them fresh jaydens.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still got (6) chrome 88's for sale too...










only 5 pictured.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 05:32 PM~18567144
> *someone's shoes came, them fresh jaydens.
> 
> 
> ...


why you putting my power moves on the web?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 05:33 PM~18567153
> *still got (6) chrome 88's for sale too...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 03:36 PM~18567169
> *:cheesy:
> *


u should go head n cop them 88s. they go good on that fleet. maybe even finance them


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 05:33 PM~18567153
> *still got (6) chrome 88's for sale too...
> 
> 
> ...


How mush?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 14 2010, 04:27 PM~18566659
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Already homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 03:50 PM~18567285
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


showoff... i wish i had some money to buy parts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 03:55 PM~18567326
> *showoff... i wish i had some money to buy parts
> *


this is all im doing until my frame is done for the 60


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 03:55 PM~18567331
> *this is all im doing until my frame is done for the 60
> *


baller talk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 03:57 PM~18567341
> *baller talk
> *


dont u have a few houses :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 04:02 PM~18567385
> *dont u have a few houses  :uh:
> *


thats why im broke neegah.. if i lived at home i would have full show car as a hopper.. but i have major expenses :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 04:04 PM~18567405
> *thats why im broke neegah.. if i lived at home i would have full show car as a hopper.. but i have major expenses  :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 04:06 PM~18567414
> *:0
> *


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Big-Tymer @ Sep 14 2010, 03:07 PM) 
Lol... Don't trust kung-fu panda 


fixed 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Interests I LIKE LONG WALKS ON THE BEACH 


:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

stuck in 90s lowriding

:wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 14 2010, 06:07 PM~18567423
> *QUOTE(Big-Tymer @ Sep 14 2010, 03:07 PM)
> Lol... Don't trust kung-fu panda
> fixed
> ...


BAH HAHAHAHAHA.................. :squint:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 01:40 PM~18566202
> *imma paint the numbers "6" and "4" on my bawls, and I will most definatly let you take a gander at them good sir
> *


That's Fukin gay,I knew ur a ****!just what I heard 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 13 2010, 08:42 PM~18560515
> *lol.. ill give u free lessons..lol
> this guy... :uh:  u still from certified, or yelled urself out the club?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL, lowriderboy is still in the club, he might not have a car or hopper, think he has a mazda project, .. anyways, whenever theres something going on like carshows or picnics, he is the first one to bring out the info, the boy likes this shit, and thats counts, and YES, he got warned about all that crazy shit he did at the park :biggrin: 
everybody gets more mature with time


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 14 2010, 04:25 PM~18567570
> *WELL, lowriderboy is still in the club, he might not have a car or hopper, think he has a mazda project, .. anyways, whenever theres something going on like carshows or  picnics, he is the first one to bring out the info, the boy likes this shit, and thats counts, and YES, he got warned about all that crazy shit he did at the park :biggrin:
> everybody gets more mature with time
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 13 2010, 09:00 PM~18560710
> *oh :uh:  old shit
> *


old shit???, but we doing things lil homie,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 04:27 PM~18567589
> *
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 05:10 PM~18567450
> *BAH HAHAHAHAHA.................. :squint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Sep 14 2010, 04:28 PM~18567592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18567592
> *old shit???, but we doing things lil homie,
> *


 :uh: i was talking about that time 713 was yelling that he had done it again but : dunno: wtf you talking about


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 05:00 PM~18567883
> *:uh:  i was talking about that time 713 was yelling that he had done it again but : dunno: wtf you talking about
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 07:05 PM~18567925
> *:0
> *


you seen your trunk lid?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 05:06 PM~18567932
> *you seen your trunk lid?
> *


nope send me pics.. i only seen my car in person like 3 times :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 07:09 PM~18567960
> *nope send me pics.. i only seen my car in person like 3 times  :uh:
> *


dont have pics.. you mean i seen your car more times than you?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 05:11 PM~18567969
> *dont have pics.. you mean i seen your car more times than you?
> *


yes :happysad:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 14 2010, 06:11 PM~18567451
> *That's Fukin gay,I knew ur a ****!just what I heard
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


both you queers are ****, tryin to "tag" team me, fukin butt buddy ass anal protectors :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 14 2010, 02:34 AM~18562228
> *BRO, YOU CANT COMPARE THE TWO, TEXANS DID NOT EXIST! BUT SINCE THE TEXANS FRANCHISE HAS BEEN AROUND NEITHER TEAM HAS GONE TO THE SUPERBOWL, SO WHATS TO BRAGG ABOUT
> *


don't forget 1st time texans ever stepped foot on a football field in reason season. they beat the cowboys. made emmitt smith so sick, he ran off and became a arizona cardinal after that. 

and by the way, thats all cowboys fans do when they loose is count rings and yap about being americas team, because what happen on the field is last thing they want to talk about.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

@ blowjoe and Shane, why dont you two get an apartment together, huh homos? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 05:14 PM~18567017
> *oh, hockley, katy, humble and how can i forget po'city
> *


*HOCKLEY? USED TO WORK OVER THERE BACK IN 1993 AT A RAIL CAR LAYUP BY THE SALT DOMES :wow: *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 14 2010, 05:28 PM~18568095
> *HOCKLEY? USED TO WORK OVER THERE BACK IN 1993 AT A RAIL CAR LAYUP BY THE SALT DOMES :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: im 2 exits from the houston outlets


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2010, 07:21 PM~18568037
> *don't forget  1st time texans ever stepped foot on a football field in reason season. they beat the cowboys. made emmitt smith so sick, he ran off and became a arizona cardinal after that.
> 
> and by the way, thats all cowboys fans do when they loose is count rings and yap about being americas team, because what happen on the field is last thing they want to talk about.
> *


*FOOL I WAS AT THAT GAME ON THE 50 YD LINE, BUT ON THE DALLAS BENCH SIDE, STILL HAVE PICS OF THAT DAY. THEM MO-FO'S WERE PISSED THE FUCK OFF! :biggrin: *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 14 2010, 05:28 PM~18568095
> *HOCKLEY? USED TO WORK OVER THERE BACK IN 1993 AT A RAIL CAR LAYUP BY THE SALT DOMES :wow:
> *


i used to work out there at harris county juvenile boot camp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 07:30 PM~18568113
> *:biggrin: im 2 exits from the houston outlets
> *


*I USED TO EXIT ON BADTKE RD. THERE WASNT SHIT OUT THERE, I WISHED I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT SOME LAND AND PROPERTY OVER THERE BACK THEN BEFORE THE AREA BLEW UP. I WORKED AT THE RAIL CAR PLACE CALLED EMPAK, THAT WAS A LONG ASS DRIVE FROM SECOND WARD, AND A HUGE CHANGE OF SCENERY TOOO :biggrin:*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 14 2010, 05:36 PM~18568177
> *I USED TO EXIT ON BADTKE RD. THERE WASNT SHIT OUT THERE, I WISHED I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT SOME LAND AND PROPERTY OVER THERE BACK THEN BEFORE THE AREA BLEW UP. I WORKED AT THE RAIL CAR PLACE CALLED EMPAK, THAT WAS A LONG ASS DRIVE FROM SECOND WARD, AND A HUGE CHANGE OF SCENERY TOOO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 07:31 PM~18568124
> *i used to work out there at harris county juvenile boot camp  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 14 2010, 07:31 PM~18568123
> *FOOL I WAS AT THAT GAME ON THE 50 YD LINE, BUT ON THE DALLAS BENCH SIDE, STILL HAVE PICS OF THAT DAY. THEM MO-FO'S WERE PISSED THE FUCK OFF! :biggrin:
> *


*
bawlin! i was at home watching and old ass box tv, beers cheap at my house.*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2010, 07:45 PM~18568253
> *bawlin!  i was at home watching and old ass box tv, beers cheap at my house.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 14 2010, 07:31 PM~18568123
> *FOOL I WAS AT THAT GAME ON THE 50 YD LINE, BUT ON THE DALLAS BENCH SIDE, STILL HAVE PICS OF THAT DAY. THEM MO-FO'S WERE PISSED THE FUCK OFF! :biggrin:
> *


If you remember homie that day yeah cowboys did lose against the texnas that day but that was a pre season game and when it was the real deal shit COWBOYS TORE THAT ASS UP :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Now back 2 lowrider topic :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

whos out there street hopping?????? not diz nuttz


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 06:21 PM~18568033
> *both you queers are ****, tryin to "tag" team me, fukin butt buddy ass anal protectors  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 14 2010, 07:07 PM~18568991
> *whos out there street hopping?????? not diz nuttz
> *


nobody


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 09:11 PM~18569025
> *nobody
> *


thats shitty


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 14 2010, 07:13 PM~18569048
> *thats shitty
> *


lol.. yea everybody workin on shit right now..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 14 2010, 09:11 PM~18569020
> *:h5:
> *


:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 14 2010, 07:15 PM~18569071
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 09:16 PM~18569080
> *:uh:
> *


:|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 14 2010, 07:17 PM~18569084
> *:|
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 13 2010, 08:56 PM~18559875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie..  :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

even the single pumps???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 14 2010, 07:21 PM~18569117
> *even the single pumps???
> *


u must be ready for some action :cheesy:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 09:21 PM~18569126
> *u must be ready for some action  :cheesy:
> *


na but theres alot of people that talked a bunch of shit!!!!!! and i still memer


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 08:52 PM~18568841
> *If you remember homie that day yeah cowboys did lose against the texnas that day but that was a pre season game and when it was the real deal shit COWBOYS TORE THAT ASS UP  :biggrin:
> *


*DID THE COWBOYS GO TO THE SUPERBOWL THAT YEAR........THATS WHAT I THOUGHT!!!! SO WHEN YOU WANT TO DO THAT 44" ON THAT CADDY!!!*


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Big-Tymer, my cutty, chevylo97, slowtan, mac2lac, low 86 regal

hey Rob, i still have ur 5th wheel hit me up... :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 14 2010, 07:23 PM~18569143
> *na but theres alot of people that talked a bunch of shit!!!!!! and i still memer
> *


yea they not ready yet...lol.. in due time.. or u can always go bumper check in front of their house :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 09:27 PM~18569193
> *yea they not ready yet...lol.. in due time.. or u can always go bumper check in front of their house  :0
> *


some of them people say that them cars are not for hoppin no more


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 14 2010, 07:30 PM~18569221
> *some of them people say that them cars are not for hoppin no more
> *


well they should have full chrome motors and undercarriage or u should still pull up on them


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 14 2010, 10:18 AM~18564371
> *Win or lose imma life long fan of the Texans, Stros, and the Rockets.  No bandwagoning here
> *


 X10000000


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 03:33 PM~18567153
> *still got (6) chrome 88's for sale too...
> 
> 
> ...


 HMMM!!!! TRADE YOU THE VALVE? LOL


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18569243
> *well they should have full chrome motors and undercarriage or u should still pull up on them
> *


yeah!!! its what ever im not to give a car show im here to do some as whoopping!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 14 2010, 07:42 PM~18569336
> *yeah!!! its what ever im not to give a car show im here to do some as whoopping!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


lol..pics or it didnt happen


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 09:43 PM~18569344
> *lol..pics or it didnt happen
> *


lmao!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i think next year all the hoppers should go to other towns and serve they ass.. that will make them come to houston for some hoppin action.. i have a new camcorder i wanna use :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

wheres the king of the streetz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 14 2010, 07:45 PM~18569366
> *wheres the king of the streetz
> *


that shit was short lived.. nobody is seriously hopping out here.. and i dont kno who or where he is..lol..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 09:45 PM~18569365
> *i think next year all the hoppers should go to other towns and serve they ass.. that will make them come to houston for some hoppin action.. i have a new camcorder i wanna use  :biggrin:
> *


i think they should stay here and bring the action here!!!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 09:46 PM~18569379
> *that shit was short lived.. nobody is seriously hopping out here.. and i dont kno who or where he is..lol..
> *


wwwweeeeaaaaaaaakkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 14 2010, 09:15 PM~18569071
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 14 2010, 09:33 PM~18569247
> *X10000000
> *


thats rite :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Sep 14 2010, 07:46 PM~18569384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Sep 14 2010, 06:07 PM~18568991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :sprint: :run: you bringing out da beast already!!!!

I WISH I HAD A CAR....... :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 14 2010, 07:57 PM~18569537
> *hno:
> :banghead:
> :0
> ...


u do they just dont work :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 07:00 PM~18569571
> *u do they just dont work  :biggrin:
> *



:0 NAHHH, I SOLD THEM ALL!!!! :angry: FUCKING ECONOMY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 14 2010, 08:01 PM~18569586
> *:0  NAHHH, I SOLD THEM ALL!!!! :angry:  FUCKING ECONOMY
> *


ur a baller


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 07:02 PM~18569600
> *ur a baller
> *



THEM GOOD OLD DAYZZZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 14 2010, 08:05 PM~18569633
> *THEM GOOD OLD DAYZZZ!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 14 2010, 08:05 PM~18569633
> *THEM GOOD OLD DAYZZZ!!! :biggrin:
> *


so the only car u got is the lincoln??


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, ridingcleanon13, *713Lowriderboy*

u building a mini truck??


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 08:18 PM~18569793
> *:run:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:18 PM~18569789
> *3 Members: BAYTOWNSLC, ridingcleanon13, 713Lowriderboy
> 
> u building a mini truck??
> *


:yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 14 2010, 08:20 PM~18569809
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh: so u stuck lowriding in the 90s with lonestar??? :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:22 PM~18569840
> *:uh:  so u stuck lowriding in the 90s with lonestar???  :happysad:
> *


I guess :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 14 2010, 08:22 PM~18569846
> *I guess :happysad:
> *


  hopper or dancer or tilt bed?? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

fuck lowridin'


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:23 PM~18569856
> *  hopper or dancer or tilt bed??  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: yet, *maybe* hopper


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 08:24 PM~18569864
> *fuck lowridin'
> *


fuck rusty 4 doors


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 07:06 PM~18569644
> *so the only car u got is the lincoln??
> *


NOPE I SOLD IT TOO!!! :angry: I GOT ME A BOAT AND ABOUT TO GET ME A NEW 4 WHEELER I FOUND A NEW HOBBY...... EVEN THOUGH LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 14 2010, 08:24 PM~18569867
> *:dunno: yet, maybe scrap it
> *


 :happysad: fixed


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18569864
> *fuck lowridin'
> *


sup mijo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 14 2010, 08:25 PM~18569880
> *NOPE I SOLD IT TOO!!! :angry:  I GOT ME A BOAT AND ABOUT TO GET ME A NEW 4 WHEELER I FOUND A NEW HOBBY...... EVEN THOUGH LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE!!!
> *


***** said a boat.. yall dudes is rich...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 14 2010, 10:26 PM~18569893
> *sup mijo
> *


fuck school too wasted 2 hours of my life just now on layitlow while in class


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 08:28 PM~18569926
> *fuck school too wasted 2 hours of my life just now on layitlow while in class
> *


u didnt have shit else to do :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 10:28 PM~18569926
> *fuck school too wasted 2 hours of my life just now on layitlow while in class
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 07:26 PM~18569903
> ****** said a boat.. yall dudes is rich...
> *



I WISH HOMIE!! BUT CANT COMPLAIN LIFE IS GOOD!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 14 2010, 08:29 PM~18569948
> *I WISH HOMIE!! BUT CANT COMPLAIN LIFE IS GOOD!!!
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:29 PM~18569943
> *u didnt have shit else to do  :uh:
> *


besides looking at the bitches weave infront of me? no, although i could of walked out but then it would of been a waste of gas going, besides i was using free interwebs


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 08:46 PM~18569379
> *that shit was short lived.. nobody is seriously hopping out here.. and i dont kno who or where he is..lol..
> *


 ***** CAUGHT A CASE.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 08:35 PM~18570031
> *besides looking at the bitches weave infront of me? no, although i could of walked out but then it would of been a waste of gas going, besides i was using free interwebs
> *


say hey bitch and when she turns around take a pic and post it on here :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Sep 14 2010, 08:36 PM~18570044
> ****** CAUGHT A CASE.
> *


 :420:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:37 PM~18570052
> *say hey bitch and when she turns around take a pic and post it on here  :biggrin:
> *


funny you said that, in the principio when i was reading the board i had said in my head move out the way bitch.. turns out i said it outloud.. thought that giraffe was going to whoop my behind hno:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

HE'S HIT RIGHT NOW..GIVE IT TIME VATO


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 13 2010, 11:44 PM~18561641
> *come help me with this truck  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 08:41 PM~18570116
> *funny you said that, in the principio when i was reading the board i had said  in my head move out the way bitch.. turns out i said it outloud.. thought that giraffe was going to whoop my behind hno:
> *


all u have to do is stand up and point at her and say " watch it bitch i know noe" and she will sit back down.. he has that effect of giraffes..ask slim.... sorry slim.. its the drugs talkin..lol :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:43 PM~18570146
> *all u have to do is stand up and point at her and say " watch it bitch i know noe" and she will sit back down.. he has that effect of giraffes..ask slim.... sorry slim.. its the drugs talkin..lol  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


:drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Sep 14 2010, 08:41 PM~18570121
> *HE'S HIT RIGHT NOW..GIVE IT TIME VATO
> *


ill give him a welcome home bumper check when he hits the streets again


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: HEX48, ridingcleanon13,* MR.Towne,* tito_ls, gangsta_nikes


ready to show houston what a hopper looks like?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 08:52 PM~18568841
> *If you remember homie that day yeah cowboys did lose against the texnas that day but that was a pre season game and when it was the real deal shit COWBOYS TORE THAT ASS UP  :biggrin:
> *


no, the game we talking about was the opening day game in their 1st season. it was regular season. 


The Texans* launched their inaugural campaign on September 8, 2002 against the Dallas Cowboys at Reliant Stadium.* The two teams had also previously scrimmaged at the first home of Houston's previous team, the University of Houston's Robertson Stadium the month prior. Rookie David Carr hooked up with tight end Billy Miller on the third play from scrimmage for a touchdown (scoring the first points for the franchise). *The Texans shocked their intrastate rivals 19-10, becoming just the second expansion team ever to win their first game (after the Minnesota Vikings in 1961). *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*65 fo do og paint and guts. disk brakes. posi trac. ls engine. 500 steering box. 24in asanti. tilt column. trunk release. shaved firewall. vintage air. then i woke up*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 14 2010, 08:52 PM~18570286
> *no, the game we talking about was the opening day game in their 1st season. it was regular season.
> The Texans launched their inaugural campaign on September 8, 2002 against the Dallas Cowboys at Reliant Stadium. The two teams had also previously scrimmaged at the first home of Houston's previous team, the University of Houston's Robertson Stadium the month prior. Rookie David Carr hooked up with tight end Billy Miller on the third play from scrimmage for a touchdown (scoring the first points for the franchise). The Texans shocked their intrastate rivals 19-10, becoming just the second expansion team ever to win their first game (after the Minnesota Vikings in 1961).
> *


and next up is weather :rimshot:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:52 PM~18570295
> *65 fo do og paint and guts. disk brakes. posi trac. ls engine. 500 steering box. 24in asanti. tilt column. trunk release. shaved firewall. vintage air. then i woke up
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 08:54 PM~18570323
> *:angry:
> *


sorry big dreamer


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:53 PM~18570309
> *and next up is weather  :rimshot:
> *


hot as fuck!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 08:43 PM~18570146
> *all u have to do is stand up and point at her and say " watch it bitch i know noe" and she will sit back down.. he has that effect of giraffes..ask slim.... sorry slim.. its the drugs talkin..lol  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18569151
> *DID THE COWBOYS GO TO THE SUPERBOWL THAT YEAR........THATS WHAT I THOUGHT!!!! SO WHEN YOU WANT TO DO THAT 44" ON THAT CADDY!!!
> *


When ever u ready homie I'm ready 4 that 44'' :yes:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:55 PM~18570330
> *sorry big dreamer
> *


 :0 sneak dissin?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

fuck football... wack as shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 14 2010, 08:55 PM~18570333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont need to... ill say it to ur face...u know that lil bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:58 PM~18570382
> *agreed
> :cheesy:
> dont need to... ill say it to ur face...u know that lil bitch!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt talking bout me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 08:59 PM~18570401
> *i was talking bout me
> *


:uh: oh..ur still a lil bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 11:00 PM~18570411
> *:uh:  oh..ur still a lil bitch!!!  :biggrin:
> *


fixed


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 08:59 PM~18570401
> *i wasnt talking bout me
> *


like i said i dont need to, if i have something to say to someone, i will say it to their face...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 11:00 PM~18570411
> *:uh:  oh..ur still a lil bitch!!!  :biggrin:
> *


only yours 











no ****















:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 11:01 PM~18570431
> *like i said i dont need to, if i have something to say to someone, i will say it to their face...
> *


:drama:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 08:58 PM~18570378
> *fuck football... wack as shit
> *


Bitch I kill youuuu!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 09:01 PM~18570441
> *only yours
> no ****
> :uh:
> *


go to bed..


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:53 PM~18570309
> *and next up is weather  :rimshot:
> *


BlackUweather report... _it's gone rain!!_ :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2010, 11:08 PM~18570567
> *Bitch I kill youuuu!
> *


 :uh: shit is wrestling with pauses...shit is a joke now soccer is a different story


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 09:09 PM~18570584
> *BlackUweather report... it's gone rain!! :dunno:
> *


its raining sideways!!! ollie from family guy :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 09:09 PM~18570584
> *BlackUweather report... it's gone rain!! :dunno:
> *


i see u still awake i need those hinges :happysad:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 11:11 PM~18570624
> *its raining sideways!!!  ollie from family guy  :biggrin:
> *


Err body look like ants...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 09:14 PM~18570665
> *Err body look like ants...
> *


lol


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 11:12 PM~18570639
> *i see u still awake i need those hinges  :happysad:
> *


I'm in bed already.... On my wifi..... 


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 11:18 PM~18570731
> *I'm in bed already.... On my wifi..... 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 09:18 PM~18570731
> *I'm in bed already.... On my wifi..... 
> *


baller talk :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

What is a good product to clean anodized wheels with? Can u use regular wire wheel cleaner or something else?


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 11:24 PM~18570827
> *baller talk  :biggrin:
> *


Uverse and my iPhone I almost don't need to leave my bedroom.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 14 2010, 09:26 PM~18570869
> *What is a good product to clean anodized wheels with? Can u use regular wire wheel cleaner or something else?
> *


i dont have rims :happysad: prolly mild soap


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 09:27 PM~18570890
> *Uverse and my iPhone I almost don't need to leave my bedroom.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 14 2010, 11:26 PM~18570869
> *What is a good product to clean anodized wheels with? Can u use regular wire wheel cleaner or something else?
> *


Brillo pad and Ajax!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 10:28 PM~18570892
> *i dont have rims  :happysad:  prolly mild soap
> *


They need to get clean and wouldnt soap leave them streaked


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 14 2010, 09:30 PM~18570941
> *They need to get clean and wouldnt soap leave them streaked
> *


soap to get the dirt off and damp towel to get streaks off, thats how i clean my 22s whe i do clean them :happysad:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 10:29 PM~18570920
> *Brillo pad and Ajax!
> *


Oh ok im running out to get that right now :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 14 2010, 09:35 PM~18571015
> *Oh ok im running out to get that right now  :uh:
> *


white man always tryna keep a brotha down!!! tryna fuck up ur rims while he is still shining :uh:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

patrick you all still at the shop!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 14 2010, 11:48 PM~18571207
> *patrick you all still at the shop!
> *



nope jus got home


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 14 2010, 10:48 PM~18571207
> *patrick you all still at the shop!
> *


I LEFT BUT WHATS HIS NAME IS STILL THERE WITH PATTY


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 14 2010, 11:50 PM~18571249
> *I LEFT BUT WHATS HIS NAME IS STILL THERE WITH PATTY
> *



 :uh: 


sorry wey, but you had that shit coming to you :h5:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 14 2010, 11:38 PM~18571055
> *white man always tryna keep a brotha down!!! tryna fuck up ur rims while he is still shining  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 10:52 PM~18571270
> *:uh:
> sorry wey, but you had that shit coming to you :h5:
> *


IM TELLING YOU PLAY WITH FIRE YOUR GOING TO GET BURNED


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 09:53 PM~18571292
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 14 2010, 11:53 PM~18571299
> *IM TELLING YOU PLAY WITH FIRE YOUR GOING TO GET BURNED
> *



u got herpes or wut?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 10:52 PM~18571270
> *:uh:
> sorry wey, but you had that shit coming to you :h5:
> *



What yall do to that *****?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 15 2010, 12:03 AM~18571380
> *What yall do to that *****?
> *



he fell off his chair :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 11:05 PM~18571401
> *he fell off his chair :dunno:
> *


Pix? :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 15 2010, 12:08 AM~18571429
> *Pix? :cheesy:
> *



:nosad: 







only the memory :roflmao:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Sep 13 2010, 09:55 PM~18560656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM NOT OLD MIJO. :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 14 2010, 03:50 PM~18567285
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

MY NEW TEETH WILL BE ON IN A FEW WEEKS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 10:05 PM~18571401
> *he fell off his chair :dunno:
> *


again??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 11:02 PM~18571376
> *u got herpes or wut?
> *


CHECK YOUR LIPS


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 11:29 PM~18570920
> *Brillo pad and Ajax!
> *


no sir not on anodized wheels


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 14 2010, 09:26 PM~18570869
> *What is a good product to clean anodized wheels with? Can u use regular wire wheel cleaner or something else?
> *


u can only anodize aluminum. you cant anodize steel. the wheels are probably a transparent powdercoat, like kandy paint.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2010, 06:58 AM~18572860
> *u can only anodize aluminum. you cant anodize steel. the wheels are probably a transparent powdercoat, like kandy paint.
> *


its very thin... and wire wheel cleaner will take it off so its not powder coat


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 10:27 PM~18570890
> *iPhone</span> I almost don't need to leave my bedroom.
> *


2 great products


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 14 2010, 04:27 PM~18566659
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 14 2010, 09:29 PM~18570920
> *Brillo pad and Ajax!
> *


 :nono: Brian is tryin to get u to fuk up ur rims
:roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 15 2010, 08:09 AM~18573342
> *:nono: Brian is tryin to get u to fuk up ur rims
> :roflmao:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 15 2010, 06:09 AM~18572782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 15 2010, 09:09 AM~18573342
> *:nono: Brian is tryin to get u to fuk up ur rims
> :roflmao:
> *


:nono:
:happysad:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

anybody out there in lo lo land got any 155/80/13 for sale need a set.used or new.let me know asap thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Sep 15 2010, 07:57 AM~18573660
> *anybody out there in lo lo land got any 155/80/13 for sale need a set.used or new.let me know asap thanks
> *


pm'd


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 15 2010, 10:36 AM~18573940
> *
> *


what's up fool, your boy got fired at the paintshop. time for discounts. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 08:43 AM~18573984
> *what's up fool, your boy got fired at the paintshop.  time for discounts.  :cheesy:
> *



Really! When this happen?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 15 2010, 10:45 AM~18573991
> *Really! When this happen?
> *


I think yesterday. Weekends sucked since he would always charge full price. :angry:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 08:46 AM~18573996
> *I think yesterday.  Weekends sucked since he would always charge full price.  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 10:58 PM~18570378
> *fuck football... wack as shit
> *


dont get mad cause you were too small to play, handing out water and shit :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 15 2010, 09:01 AM~18574091
> *dont get mad cause you were too small to play, handing out water and shit  :biggrin:
> *


he still is too small to play :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 15 2010, 11:08 AM~18574147
> *he still is too small to play  :biggrin:
> *


thank you for the correction, you are correct about him still being small, but I was refering to when he attempted to join a team for Pee wee, middle school, and highschool ranks.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Sep 15 2010, 08:57 AM~18573660
> *anybody out there in lo lo land got any 155/80/13 for sale need a set.used or new.let me know asap thanks
> *


Hit me up got four new sets in my store room


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 15 2010, 11:17 AM~18574208
> *Hit me up got four new sets in my store room
> *


just go to firestone fool, you trying to break the bank with your small collection. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560762


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 15 2010, 11:01 AM~18574091
> *dont get mad cause you were too small to play, handing out water and shit  :biggrin:
> *


will never attemp to play a fat mans sport… its not even a sport


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 15 2010, 11:30 AM~18574302
> *will never attemp to play a fat mans sport… its not even a sport
> *


bah hahaha, bowling is a fat mans sport, football is a MANS sport lil dewd


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 15 2010, 11:30 AM~18574302
> *will never attemp to play a fat mans sport… its not even a sport
> *


so what is a sport to you? anything that doesnt require a height requirement? LMAO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

prefer not to discuss shit with ignorant people


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 15 2010, 11:38 AM~18574353
> *prefer not to discuss shit with ignorant people
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 15 2010, 11:38 AM~18574353
> *prefer not to discuss shit with ignorant people
> *


"65 fo do og paint and guts. disk brakes. posi trac. ls engine. 500 steering box. 24in asanti. tilt column. trunk release. shaved firewall. vintage air. then i woke up"

you sold your vert and kept the 4 door...........and im the one thats ignorant? bah hahahahaha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 15 2010, 09:13 AM~18574184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: slabrider93, Big-Tymer

WELL...............WELL..............WELL :scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 15 2010, 11:41 AM~18574381
> *"65 fo do og paint and guts. disk brakes. posi trac. ls engine. 500 steering box. 24in asanti. tilt column. trunk release. shaved firewall. vintage air. then i woke up"
> 
> you sold your vert and kept the 4 door...........and im the one thats ignorant? bah hahahahaha
> *


what the hell??? that midget didn't let me know he was selling it.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 09:45 AM~18574410
> *what the hell???  that midget didn't let me know he was selling it.
> *


X2 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 15 2010, 11:41 AM~18574381
> *"65 fo do og paint and guts. disk brakes. posi trac. ls engine. 500 steering box. 24in asanti. tilt column. trunk release. shaved firewall. vintage air. then i woke up"
> 
> you sold your vert and kept the 4 door...........and im the one thats ignorant? bah hahahahaha
> *


another ignorant statement



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 11:45 AM~18574410
> *what the hell???  that midget didn't let me know he was selling it.
> *


opps!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*65 biscayne obliterated

65 rag sold

95 fleetwood sick*

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by downforce_@Sep 15 2010, 11:46 AM~18574423
> *X2  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:wave: that 65 still at the yard complete


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Sep 15 2010, 07:57 AM~18573660
> *anybody out there in lo lo land got any 155/80/13 for sale need a set.used or new.let me know asap thanks
> *


firestones gona hit u for 177 out the door. thats bout the only company offeing right now..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 15 2010, 11:46 AM~18574424
> *another ignorant statement
> opps!
> *


somebody is on their rag (no pun intended, because I know you sold your rag) bah hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 15 2010, 10:44 AM~18574408
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: slabrider93, Big-Tymer
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u can also hit up bojangles hes hoarding all the 155s right now.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 15 2010, 11:52 AM~18574468
> *:h5:
> *


Is that you and Shane h5 each other? :ugh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2010, 10:53 AM~18574478
> *u can also hit up bojangles hes hoarding all the 155s right now.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 15 2010, 12:00 PM~18574525
> *
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2010, 09:51 AM~18574460
> *firestones gona hit u for 177 out the door. thats bout the only company offeing right now..
> *


firestone doesnt have anymore..
had just deez pick up 2 on 1960..
only other psot is beaumont.. and those are gettin transferd for me..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2010, 10:16 AM~18574632
> *firestone doesnt have anymore..
> had just deez pick up 2 on 1960..
> only other psot is beaumont.. and those are gettin transferd for me..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT AND LISTENING PLEASURE. DJ SHORTDOG WILL BE MIXING IT UP THROUGHT THE DAY. AT THE EVENT. MIXING UP YOUR FAVORITE JAMS AND BEEN DOING SO FOR OVER 10 YEARS AT THE HYPNOTIZED CAR SHOW


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 15 2010, 09:53 AM~18574480
> *Is that you and Shane h5 each other?  :ugh:
> *


MAYBE  
BUT THIS IS ME AND U :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2010, 12:38 PM~18574820
> *FOR YOUR ENTERTAINMENT AND LISTENING PLEASURE. DJ SHORTDOG WILL BE MIXING IT UP THROUGHT THE DAY. AT THE EVENT.  MIXING UP YOUR FAVORITE JAMS AND BEEN DOING SO FOR OVER 10 YEARS AT THE HYPNOTIZED CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone have a 81-86 buick regal hood for sale?


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2010, 10:16 AM~18574632
> *firestone doesnt have anymore..
> had just deez pick up 2 on 1960..
> only other psot is beaumont.. and those are gettin transferd for me..
> *


I found some by my parents house for 190 mounted balanced and valve stem. Guess that's the best I'm gonna get.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 15 2010, 12:48 PM~18574888
> *MAYBE
> BUT THIS IS ME AND U :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Sep 15 2010, 01:23 PM~18575590
> *I found some by my parents house for 190 mounted balanced and valve stem. Guess that's the best I'm gonna get.
> *


Man jump on them... I called my connect..he is saying their goin to be discontinued...  so if If sale mine, it's goin to be for a premium.. :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 15 2010, 02:49 PM~18575777
> *Man jump on them... I called my connect..he is saying their goin to be discontinued...   so if If sale mine, it's goin to be for a premium.. :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 15 2010, 12:49 PM~18575777
> *Man jump on them... I called my connect..he is saying their goin to be discontinued...   so if If sale mine, it's goin to be for a premium.. :happysad:
> *



:0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Sep 15 2010, 07:18 AM~18573072
> *:nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2010, 03:14 PM~18575977
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 02:21 PM~18576041
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2010, 03:27 PM~18576080
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 15 2010, 10:16 AM~18574632
> *firestone doesnt have anymore..
> had just deez pick up 2 on 1960..
> only other psot is beaumont.. and those are gettin transferd for me..
> *


theres a set farther north...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 14 2010, 07:23 PM~18569151
> *DID THE COWBOYS GO TO THE SUPERBOWL THAT YEAR........THATS WHAT I THOUGHT!!!! SO WHEN YOU WANT TO DO THAT 44" ON THAT CADDY!!!
> *


 :0 


> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 14 2010, 08:57 PM~18570359
> *When ever u ready homie I'm ready 4 that 44''  :yes:
> *


U ain't for that hole to be cut out


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 02:27 PM~18576091
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 15 2010, 03:57 PM~18576310
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 01:50 PM~18575796
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why are u laughing fucker...u called me and ask if I would sell u sum


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 15 2010, 04:02 PM~18576347
> *Why are u laughing fucker...u called me and ask if I would sell u sum
> *


don't lie fool, i was asking him why you were trying to profit off of your collection down the road. LOL

I have no use for them. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP+Sep 15 2010, 11:28 AM~18575182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea..already checked..might be already goin that way..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man, boys gonna start shimming back those a-arms :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 03:04 PM~18576360
> *don't lie fool, i was asking him why you were trying to profit off of your collection down the road.  LOL
> 
> I have no use for them.  :biggrin:
> *


Well that connection has dried up...like those prunes u gum for dinner..and no their is no brookglen discount... :naughty:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bounce roll and skate down 288


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 15 2010, 04:18 PM~18576473
> *Well that connection has dried up...like those prunes u gum for dinner..and no their is no brookglen discount... :naughty:
> *


The firestone off of center street? :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 04:04 PM~18576360
> *don't lie fool, i was asking him why you were trying to profit off of your collection down the road.  LOL
> 
> I have no use for them.  :biggrin:
> *


cause hes a piece of shit :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 15 2010, 04:02 PM~18576347
> *Why are u laughing fucker...u called me and ask if I would sell u sum
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2010, 02:06 PM~18576388
> *man, boys gonna start shimming back those a-arms  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


g bodies have a off set .. drive side pokes out more than passenger due to gear box..
i gotta shim one side..
passenger side tire last about 2 1/2 months compared to driver side which last about 1 month..

and thats with 1" extension and big bodie spindals


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 15 2010, 03:38 PM~18576628
> *The firestone off of center street?  :biggrin:
> *


yup gone.......ole snitch ass *****  but my brother in law got transferred to another store though :naughty:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 15 2010, 04:24 PM~18576528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm gonna kick robert in those little bitty ass balls when i get there :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18576674
> *cause hes a piece of shit  :biggrin:
> *


 less talk more work....2012 is the dead line :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 15 2010, 05:53 PM~18577192
> *yup gone.......ole snitch ass *****  but my brother in law got transferred to another store though :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 15 2010, 06:07 PM~18577275
> *less talk more work....2012 is the dead line :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint: 


:squint:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I need one 155/80/13....someone send me the right direction..help fellow lowrider out..


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 15 2010, 05:08 PM~18577700
> *I need one 155/80/13....someone send me the right direction..help fellow lowrider out..
> *


call firestone. they got the best whitewalls.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

i'm gonna kick robert in those little bitty ass balls when i get there :uh:
[/quote]
Pat How do you know?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2010, 05:46 PM~18577541
> *
> *


Check it

1963 Hamburger SS


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Sep 15 2010, 05:56 PM~18578031
> *call firestone. they got the best whitewalls.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb7av2P_ijg


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddy_@Sep 15 2010, 08:05 PM~18578601
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb7av2P_ijg
> *


good ol days for me been a while


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddy_@Sep 15 2010, 07:08 PM~18578629
> *good ol days for me been a while
> *


wut up homie...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0 
old man gets gangsta @ 1:50 

http://www.39online.com/news/local/kiah-el...0,4654704.story


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 15 2010, 07:36 PM~18578924
> *:0
> old man gets gangsta @ 1:50
> 
> ...


im in the neighborhood atleast 4 times a week. one less crackhead asking me for money.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2010, 10:19 PM~18579346
> *im in the neighborhood atleast 4 times a week. one less crackhead asking me for money.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2010, 01:45 PM~18576210
> *theres a set farther north...
> *


in huntsville....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2010, 08:11 AM~18581924
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 16 2010, 09:44 AM~18582068
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 16 2010, 09:55 AM~18582117
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 16 2010, 11:08 AM~18582569
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 16 2010, 11:09 AM~18582575
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 16 2010, 11:13 AM~18582597
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 16 2010, 09:12 AM~18582595
> *
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 16 2010, 11:13 AM~18582597
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 16 2010, 11:11 AM~18582584
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 16 2010, 10:20 AM~18582261
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Sep 16 2010, 11:49 AM~18582795
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 16 2010, 11:26 AM~18582683
> *
> *


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 16 2010, 10:25 AM~18583061
> *
> *


I got a? y do all u put thes stupid little faces with out sayin anythaing


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 16 2010, 12:31 PM~18583114
> *I got a? y do all u put thes stupid little faces with out sayin anythaing
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 16 2010, 12:52 PM~18583281
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Sep 16 2010, 10:25 AM~18583061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Pm me if you have any questions. *
































































* This is the track with the broken mount, on the bottom right. *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 16 2010, 12:31 PM~18583114
> *I got a? y do all u put thes stupid little faces with out sayin anythaing
> *


I got a question, you and Bojoe get an apartment already or what? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looking for a quote on a lifgate attatchment on a F450/bobtail conversion. complete foldable liftgate installed. just checking here first before i hit up the local triler places. must have a commercial acct to be paid. no individual side job.


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 16 2010, 01:42 PM~18584489
> *I got a question, you and Bojoe get an apartment already or what?  :biggrin:
> *


Y yes we did,we got the three bedroom like u asked but rember what we talked about.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 16 2010, 05:17 PM~18585092
> *Y yes we did,we got the three bedroom like u asked but rember what we talked about.
> *


I said one bedroom, so we can get bunkbeds and tell each other scary stories at night hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 16 2010, 04:50 PM~18585359
> *I said one bedroom, so we can get bunkbeds and tell each other scary stories at night  hno:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 16 2010, 06:44 PM~18585666
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 14 2010, 10:51 PM~18570267
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: HEX48, ridingcleanon13, MR.Towne, tito_ls, gangsta_nikes
> ready to show houston what a hopper looks like?
> *


which is how???? :scrutinize:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mambos or prince's tomorrow?around 7pm ??????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gangsta lean just got raped !!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*i have 2 kicker 15 inch cvrs with sealed box and 2000w planet audio monoblock dclass amp for sale or trade, 350.00 obo*


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2010, 06:41 PM~18585945
> *gangsta lean just got raped !!
> *


Roof looks fuckin gangsta


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 16 2010, 07:30 PM~18585894
> *mambos or prince's tomorrow?around 7pm ??????
> *


i'll call you and let you know.


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Another old school ('54 Bel Air convertible) headed to Houston...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (20 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
0 Members:
20 guests? :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

stink star :wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo+Sep 15 2010, 10:38 AM~18574820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 16 2010, 08:13 PM~18586149
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (20 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members:
> 20 guests? :wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 16 2010, 05:30 PM~18585894
> *mambos or prince's tomorrow?around 7pm ??????
> *


U pickin me up :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im down to princes,


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 16 2010, 03:50 PM~18585359
> *I said one bedroom, so we can get bunkbeds and tell each other scary stories at night  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2010, 06:29 PM~18586270
> *im down to princes,
> *


Or u pickin me up


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 16 2010, 04:44 PM~18585666
> *:buttkick:
> *


That ain't goin to work yall have to play nice :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 16 2010, 06:30 PM~18585894
> *mambos or prince's tomorrow?around 7pm ??????
> *


man.....probably be a little after 8 for me..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 16 2010, 06:31 PM~18586291
> *Or u pickin me up
> *


***** with the price of tires these days, i need as little weight as possible in the low. i already went down to just 4 beers a day myself :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2010, 06:45 PM~18586412
> ****** with the price of tires these days, i need as little weight as possible in the low. i already went down to just 4 beers a day myself  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT BETTER STAY AT HOME THEN :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

65 rag is not sold idiots!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 16 2010, 07:03 PM~18586576
> *SHIT BETTER STAY AT HOME THEN :biggrin:
> *


snausages too big to type lol :wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2010, 09:05 PM~18586596
> *snausages too big to type lol  :wow:
> *


pfft fail


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2010, 07:05 PM~18586596
> *snausages too big to type lol  :wow:
> *


TOLD U TO STOP WATCHIN ME PISS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 16 2010, 07:05 PM~18586602
> *pfft fail
> *


u dont even know what a snausage is jr.


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 16 2010, 07:05 PM~18586602
> *pfft fail
> *


?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 16 2010, 09:07 PM~18586629
> *u dont even know what a snausage is jr.
> *


fill me in grandpa..no *******


----------



## Texas Kriminalz (Sep 5, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 16 2010, 07:18 PM~18586729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that lil girl needs to give her mom back her shoes lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

id hit it with a sic stroke


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2010, 07:23 PM~18586782
> *id hit it with a sic stroke
> *


do that to my car :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 16 2010, 07:25 PM~18586802
> *do that to my car  :uh:
> *


u want me to stroke your car?
:ugh:
im finishing up droops lac..should be gone sunday..and then u can bring yours..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2010, 07:27 PM~18586815
> *u want me to stroke your car?
> :ugh:
> im finishing up droops lac..should be gone sunday..and then u can bring yours..
> *


you molesting and raping cars anyway :uh: paint stroke??? just let me know..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 16 2010, 07:41 PM~18585945
> *gangsta lean just got raped !!
> *




pics to my phone tricness


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 16 2010, 07:29 PM~18586831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no pics.. nick got some i think


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 16 2010, 07:30 PM~18585894
> *mambos or prince's tomorrow?around 7pm ??????
> *


*ALWAYS READY HOMIE.........JUST LOOK AT MY SIG  *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 16 2010, 09:18 PM~18586729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*i have 2 kicker 15 inch cvrs with sealed box and 2000w planet audio monoblock dclass amp *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

found them coolers i see


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2010, 09:39 PM~18588037
> *found them coolers i see
> *


INDEED JEFE :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2010, 11:15 PM~18587761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean and simple


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 16 2010, 08:30 PM~18586281
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 16 2010, 09:49 PM~18588127
> *clean and simple
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :happysad:  :uh: :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Sep 16 2010, 07:59 PM~18586053
> *Another old school ('54 Bel Air convertible) headed to Houston...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 16 2010, 01:44 PM~18583622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 16 2010, 09:58 PM~18587074
> *ALWAYS READY HOMIE.........JUST LOOK AT MY SIG
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: already homie


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Sep 16 2010, 07:59 PM~18586053
> *Another old school ('54 Bel Air convertible) headed to Houston...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 17 2010, 12:41 AM~18588544
> *    :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :happysad:    :uh:  :wow:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2010, 11:15 PM~18587761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Sep 16 2010, 07:59 PM~18586053
> *Another old school ('54 Bel Air convertible) headed to Houston...
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2010, 10:15 PM~18587761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean.... :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 17 2010, 10:17 AM~18590086
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 16 2010, 05:30 PM~18585894
> *mambos or prince's tomorrow?around 7pm ??????
> *


so which one ???


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 17 2010, 11:09 AM~18590470
> *so which one ???
> *


PRINCE'S


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 17 2010, 10:09 AM~18590470
> *so which one ???
> *


Prince's on 45 south close at 10:30 and the one 59 stays open till 11:30 I think, and more parking up front


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 17 2010, 11:28 AM~18590624
> *Prince's on 45 south close at 10:30 and the one 59 stays open till 11:30 I think, and more parking up front
> *


WE WOULD ALL BE HARRASED BY THE LADY COPS AT MAMBOS AGAIN?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man hold up that boy cell phone cut off, nomtombot!!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 17 2010, 09:28 AM~18590624
> *Prince's on 45 south close at 10:30 and the one 59 stays open till 11:30 I think, and more parking up front
> *


prince's it is...which location?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 17 2010, 08:55 AM~18590358
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 17 2010, 12:48 PM~18591133
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 17 2010, 12:46 PM~18591118
> *prince's it is...which location?
> *


59 if open til 11:30pm


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 17 2010, 11:46 AM~18591118
> *prince's it is...which location?
> *


59 is nicer.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

everybody thats going to prince's ,59 location it is 7pm till it closes


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 17 2010, 02:23 PM~18592175
> *everybody thats going to prince's ,59 location it is 7pm till it closes
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 questions.

1. which one is pickin me up
2. do they sell beer
3. i need a ride home.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2010, 03:29 PM~18592221
> *3 questions.
> 
> 1. which one is pickin me up - bojoe
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Its going to rain! :0 
Drive Safe


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 17 2010, 02:39 PM~18592281
> *:biggrin:
> *


Are u going tonite.. :biggrin: or u gotta walk the dog, or go to the store...cut the yard?????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 17 2010, 03:46 PM~18592341
> *Are u going tonite.. :biggrin:  or u gotta walk the dog, or go to the store...cut the yard?????
> *


No sir, none of the above. Mixing tonight.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 17 2010, 01:23 PM~18592175
> *everybody thats going to prince's ,59 location it is 7pm till it closes
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 17 2010, 08:25 AM~18590142
> *Super clean.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro....real soon going to creep to prince's with tha rest of yall.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2010, 09:15 PM~18587761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Homie Wrath's Lac "SoutherPlayalistic"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 17 2010, 03:09 PM~18592936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another clean fleetwood from EMPIRE...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 17 2010, 05:09 PM~18592936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: nice color


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 17 2010, 03:09 PM~18592936
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 17 2010, 03:11 PM~18592948
> *Another clean fleetwood from EMPIRE...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

uh oh time to get throwed!!!











brrrraaaaaneeeewwww











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2010, 09:15 PM~18587761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean clean


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2010, 06:03 PM~18593268
> *uh oh time to get throwed!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody no were there's a fleetwood at a junk yard something???, need acouple parts.........















No deez nuttz.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 17 2010, 08:20 PM~18594044
> *Anybody no were there's a fleetwood at a junk yard something???, need acouple parts.........
> No deez nuttz.
> *


seen a blk one posted up in mo city. namsayin'


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

Wut up Ridaz.....come ck me out....I'm tattooing at Majestic Tattoos in Pasadena.....2737 Preston Ave....come by....I can hook u up on blk and gray.....color wk.....portraits.....just hit me up....832-212-0303......


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Sep 17 2010, 03:11 PM~18592948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  




weve been puttin in sum heavy work on the lac :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2010, 04:03 PM~18593268
> *uh oh time to get throwed!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Paulin!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Sep 17 2010, 08:31 PM~18594119
> *Wut up Ridaz.....come ck me out....I'm tattooing at Majestic Tattoos in Pasadena.....2737 Preston Ave....come by....I can hook u up on blk and gray.....color wk.....portraits.....just hit me up....832-212-0303......
> *


I heard of that tattoo shop majestic how's the bissness over there?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 17 2010, 07:20 PM~18594044
> *Anybody no were there's a fleetwood at a junk yard something???, need acouple parts.........
> No deez nuttz.
> *



what ya need?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*i have 2 kicker 15 inch cvrs with sealed box and 2000w planet audio monoblock dclass amp *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2010, 04:03 PM~18593268
> *uh oh time to get throwed!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: x1trillion


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Man.... The friday nite spot at prince's, Had a good time tonite, can't wait till the next go round


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2010, 05:03 PM~18593268
> *uh oh time to get throwed!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 17 2010, 11:10 PM~18596127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yep till next time....


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 17 2010, 11:08 PM~18595328
> *i have 2 kicker 15 inch cvrs with sealed box and 2000w planet audio monoblock  dclass amp
> *


 :uh: thanks for letting us know


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 17 2010, 11:10 PM~18596127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why that red ace aint locked up in the front


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 06:35 AM~18597030
> *why that red ace aint locked up in the front
> *


3" cylinders?


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 05:35 AM~18597030
> *why that red ace aint locked up in the front
> *


Maybe the batteries were dead :biggrin:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 17 2010, 11:10 PM~18596127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good but I want to know where that black Fleetwood was at


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected]_713 (Sep 17, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 17 2010, 11:48 PM~18596339
> *:uh: thanks for letting us know
> *


u were not included :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 17 2010, 09:08 PM~18595328
> *i have 2 kicker 15 inch cvrs with sealed box and 2000w planet audio monoblock  dclass amp
> *


250.00


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 01:10 AM~18596127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  what up hugo :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 17 2010, 03:09 PM~18592936
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: FK'N CLEAN


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 16 2010, 09:15 PM~18587761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAWLINNNNNN


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 01:10 AM~18596127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 18 2010, 07:35 AM~18597030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 18 2010, 09:09 AM~18597240
> *Maybe the batteries were dead  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 17 2010, 08:20 PM~18594044
> *Anybody no were there's a fleetwood at a junk yard something???, need acouple parts.........
> No deez nuttz.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 17 2010, 08:20 PM~18594044
> *Anybody no were there's a fleetwood at a junk yard something???, need acouple parts.........
> No deez nuttz.
> *


Ask slabrider93 I think he has an 84 fleetwood and a 93 fleetwood available!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 07:35 AM~18597030
> *why that red ace aint locked up in the front
> *


* THE RED ACE SHOWED UP.........THATS WHAT MATTERS  *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 18 2010, 01:10 AM~18596127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CADDY LOOKED GOOD BRO!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 18 2010, 12:11 PM~18598453
> * THE RED ACE SHOWED UP.........THATS WHAT MATTERS
> *


shit not really, but thats my opinion.  :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 18 2010, 12:11 PM~18598453
> *KENNY U BEEN CHOPPED CHOPPED AND SCREWEDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!  :0 :0 :0*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 18 2010, 10:39 AM~18597558
> * what up hugo  :thumbsup:
> *


*WHUT UP PETE  *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Sep 18 2010, 10:58 AM~18597648
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*GET THAT RANFLA READY BRO......WE GOTTA GO WASTE SOME 13'S :biggrin: *


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm: *What's good Houston. *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74+Sep 18 2010, 09:58 AM~18597648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


glad to have met yall fellas... maybe sum more lows will start poppin up. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm jus sayin...when og triple og lowriders start puttin balljoints on upside down???????????? 



But I'm da rookie here :ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

for yall hating piece of shit muthafuckers,,,quit worrying about the bullshit,cause the goal is(((( lowriding on the streets not the computer))))).....no bitchassness into the future


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 18 2010, 03:02 PM~18599221
> *for yall hating piece of shit muthafuckers,,,quit worrying about the bullshit,cause the goal is(((( lowriding on the streets not the computer))))).....no bitchassness into the future
> *


MAAAAYYYYNEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 18 2010, 03:02 PM~18599221
> *for yall hating piece of shit muthafuckers,,,quit worrying about the bullshit,cause the goal is(((( lowriding on the streets not the computer))))).....no bitchassness into the future
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 18 2010, 02:57 PM~18599200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 05:20 PM~18599286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DROOPY GONNA BE LIKE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD WORK DARKNESS :thumbsup: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 18 2010, 05:02 PM~18599221
> *for yall hating piece of shit muthafuckers,,,quit worrying about the bullshit,cause the goal is(((( lowriding on the streets not the computer))))).....no bitchassness into the future
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Sep 18 2010, 05:02 PM~18599221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he told you


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 18 2010, 05:02 PM~18599221
> *for yall hating piece of shit muthafuckers,,,quit worrying about the bullshit,cause the goal is(((( lowriding on the streets not the computer))))).....no bitchassness into the future
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 18 2010, 04:34 PM~18599625
> *:0
> he told you
> *


lol he didnt tell me anything. ive kept a low on the street for the past 15 yrs. with downtime not to exceed 3 months.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe he talkin to u bigpimp, u aint hit a switch in over 2 years?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 07:49 PM~18599989
> *lol he didnt tell me anything. ive kept a low on the street for the past 15 yrs. with downtime not to exceed 3 months.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2010, 05:57 PM~18600030
> *:uh:
> *


tell me im lying? have u ever known me not to have a car????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 07:51 PM~18599993
> *maybe he talkin to u bigpimp, u aint hit a switch in over 2 years??  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:
> *


he wanna talk to me he can text me. oh wait nvm


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

X68


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 07:59 PM~18600039
> *tell me im lying? have u ever known me not to have a car????
> *


i've known u to have a car and not drive it....samn thing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 07:49 PM~18599989
> *lol he didnt tell me anything. ive kept a low on the FIXED*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2010, 06:16 PM~18600142
> *FIXED
> *


my garage my driveway my cars. nuff said ill be at hypnotized show with both cars. take you car , see you then :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 18 2010, 08:16 PM~18600142-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aint ya'll on the same side?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 18 2010, 06:24 PM~18600185
> *aint ya'll on the same side?
> *


no im in mocity and hes in greenspoint :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 18 2010, 08:24 PM~18600185
> *aint ya'll on the same side?
> *


waiting for keep the club out of it response :drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

STRUCK A NERVE I SEE JUST THOUGHT I'D SEE IF I COULD RAISE UR BLOOD PRESSURE........I'LL BE WORKIN ON MY CAR THAT DAY THAT WILL BE MY REASON FOR NOT SHOWIN UP......ANYTHINGS BETTER THAN THE BULLSHIT U CAME UP WITH LASTNIGHT "YALL PICKED THE WRONG DAY"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice hat and shirt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slim just worry about finishing your car please. im not gonna go back and forth with you online. you win.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 18 2010, 06:30 PM~18600215
> *STRUCK A NERVE I SEE JUST THOUGHT I'D SEE IF I COULD RAISE UR BLOOD PRESSURE........I'LL BE WORKIN ON MY CAR THAT DAY THAT WILL BE MY REASON FOR NOT SHOWIN UP......ANYTHINGS BETTER THAN THE BULLSHIT U CAME UP WITH LASTNIGHT "YALL PICKED THE WRONG DAY"
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2010, 08:33 PM~18600234
> *slim just worry about finishing your car please.  im not gonna go back and forth with you online. you win.
> *


owned..........i keep tellin u ****** i got a pocket full of'em i can go all day (no ****)


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :ugh: :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 18 2010, 08:36 PM~18600257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 18 2010, 04:35 PM~18599093
> *GET THAT RANFLA READY BRO......WE GOTTA GO WASTE SOME 13'S :biggrin:
> *


SIMON BRO I WILL.... THANX FOR THE PISTO LAST NITE..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:buttkick:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody ridin tonight or what.. elco ready!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 09:03 PM~18600373
> *anybody ridin tonight or what.. elco ready!
> *



you can ride on this diznick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 18 2010, 07:12 PM~18600408
> *you can ride on this diznick
> *


ehh.. im a go ride in the 63 with the top down and doors off


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 09:14 PM~18600421
> *ehh.. im a go ride in the 63 with the top down and doors off
> *



:angry:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 18 2010, 09:12 PM~18600408
> *you can ride on this diznick
> *


I don't no what's wrong with you ese fuckin gay homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Sep 18 2010, 07:15 PM~18600426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and he blames it on us.. sayin we start it :uh:


pat just got owned by pete and the tour de france click


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 09:14 PM~18600421
> *ehh.. im a go ride in the 63 with the top down and doors off
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 09:21 PM~18600462
> *
> 
> and he blames it on us.. sayin we start it :uh:
> ...


Yup


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 18 2010, 09:20 PM~18600450
> *I don't no what's wrong with you ese fuckin gay homie
> *



go get your helmet wolf boy


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 18 2010, 09:15 PM~18600426
> *:angry:
> *


Hey Darkness Patrick saw the video when you were hauling a$$ in Patrick's 63 with the topdown and no doors.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 18 2010, 07:37 PM~18600558
> *Hey Darkness Patrick saw the video when you were hauling a$$ in Patrick's 63 with the topdown and no doors.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i wasnt haulin ass.. :dunno:
im not that crazy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 18 2010, 06:42 PM~18600285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Lost-my-Mind, 713Leancon, ChocolateThriller, KRAZYTOYZ, Big-Tymer

Sup Pablo :h5:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 18 2010, 08:03 PM~18600714
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Lost-my-Mind, 713Leancon, ChocolateThriller, KRAZYTOYZ, Big-Tymer
> 
> ...


wuz da deal hows the car coming along? :wave:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Sep 18 2010, 10:05 PM~18600732
> *wuz da deal hows the car coming along?  :wave:
> *



Should have Full Chrome and Candied out undercarriage , Patterned, Muraled, pinstriped on body hopefully finished by Magnificos and just bought some Dayton's in time. Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!Still getting ideas.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 18 2010, 08:10 PM~18600765
> *Should have chrome undercarriage , Patterned, Muraled, pinstriped on body finished and just bought some Dayton's in time for los Magnificos. Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!Still getting ideas.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 18 2010, 08:10 PM~18600765
> *Should have chrome undercarriage , Patterned, Muraled, pinstriped on body hopefully finished by Magnificos and just bought some Dayton's in time. Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!Still getting ideas.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lost-my-Mind, 713Leancon, *NIX CUSTOMS*


Wut up Nick!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 18 2010, 09:10 PM~18600765
> *Should have chrome undercarriage , Patterned, Muraled, pinstriped on body hopefully finished by Magnificos and just bought some Dayton's in time. Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!Still getting ideas.
> *


First the Impalas now we bout to dominate the Fleetwood class , MY ****** 




LATIN KUSTOMS BITCHES !!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2010, 08:46 PM~18601019
> *First the Impalas now we bout to dominate the Fleetwood class ,  MY ******
> LATIN KUSTOMS BITCHES !!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

I see you all gave them a sneek peek on one of the Latin Kustoms Fleetwood Edition. :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2010, 08:38 PM~18600271
> *gangsta lean
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Texas Kriminalz (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2010, 10:46 PM~18601019
> *First the Impalas now we bout to dominate the Fleetwood class ,  MY ******
> LATIN KUSTOMS BITCHES !!!!!!
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 18 2010, 09:10 PM~18600765
> *Should have Full Chrome and Candied out undercarriage , Patterned, Muraled, pinstriped on body hopefully finished by Magnificos and just bought some Dayton's in time. Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!Still getting ideas.
> *


Bawlin... lot of OT in upper bay/lowerbay?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Mayne........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :x: :x: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 19 2010, 12:28 AM~18601687
> *Bawlin... lot of OT in upper bay/lowerbay?
> *


Lots of overtime in Lower Bay. Averaging @ 30 Hrs OT. Glad its picking up. We had several Fiber Outages in the south.Send some Gain Makers our way in Lower Bay.


----------



## Texas Kriminalz (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2010, 10:34 PM~18601721
> *Mayne........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :x:  :x:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


Dis ***** here laughing at Latin Kustoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 18 2010, 11:36 PM~18601729
> *Lots of overtime in Lower Bay. Averaging @ 30 Hrs OT. Glad its picking up. We had several Fiber Outages in the south.Send some Gain Makers our way in Lower Bay.
> *


Stock is low on those things.. everones fighting over em... and them boys in bear creek havem just sitting around..

ill have it looked into tho


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 18 2010, 10:58 PM~18601838
> *Dis ***** here laughing at Latin Kustoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:  :machinegun:
> *


:uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 01:00 AM~18602078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 01:14 AM~18602125
> *
> 
> 
> ...




CANT WAIT TIL MAGNIFICOS. QUALITY AND QUANTITY


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 02:21 AM~18602155
> *CANT WAIT TIL MAGNIFICOS. QUALITY AND QUANTITY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 02:09 AM~18602109
> *
> 
> 
> ...























*ALL DAY...EVERY DAY...DOING OUR PART TO KEEP THE MOVEMENT ALIVE...IN THE STREETS :thumbsup: *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 19 2010, 01:31 AM~18602174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 02:27 AM~18602269
> *
> 
> 
> ...






WE SORRY FOR PARKING SO MANY CARS ON THIS PAGE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 19 2010, 12:20 AM~18601648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Already homie #1 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

NOT OURS BUT ............. NICE CAR


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 02:09 AM~18602109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 02:14 AM~18602125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

NIX CUSTOMS, ridingcleanon13, Lost-my-Mind, Rivis~N~Lacs



GOOD MORNING ****** :420:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 04:04 AM~18602320
> *NIX CUSTOMS, ridingcleanon13, Lost-my-Mind, Rivis~N~Lacs
> GOOD MORNING ****** :420:
> *


[email protected]@T about to go to bed in just a few!!!!!!!!!!! :420:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 03:02 AM~18602234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW WE GET DOWN WHAT'S UP 2 ALL MY HOMIE'S THAT ROLL WITH LATIN KUSTOMS CAR CLUB


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 04:01 AM~18602317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin pics homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 04:12 AM~18602332
> *Good lookin pics homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


This is pretty much Hugo's Photo Works!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 04:04 AM~18602320
> *NIX CUSTOMS, ridingcleanon13, Lost-my-Mind, Rivis~N~Lacs
> GOOD MORNING ****** :420:
> *


What up nix what up martin what up pat already homie's


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 04:13 AM~18602333
> *This is pretty much Hugo's Photo Works!
> *


Yeah good job hugo


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 03:27 AM~18602269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 19 2010, 02:31 AM~18602174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2010, 08:46 PM~18601019
> *First the Impalas now we bout to dominate the Fleetwood class
> *


what about the suburban class :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2010, 06:41 AM~18602610
> *what about the suburban class  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *





STOP BUTTIN IN :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 11:39 AM~18603356
> *STOP BUTTIN IN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


what ever happen to that Ford lightning? with its ulta-hot sticker.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 03:45 AM~18602303
> *WE SORRY FOR PARKING SO MANY CARS ON THIS PAGE
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 18 2010, 11:48 PM~18601454
> *I see you all gave them a sneek peek on one of the Latin Kustoms Fleetwood Edition. :thumbsup:
> *



ey you gotta do it right and let em get a view with the big pictures :biggrin: 

gangsta lean




























no more pics.. come by southside to check it out


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 19 2010, 01:03 PM~18603809
> *ey you gotta do it right and let em get a view with the big pictures :biggrin:
> 
> gangsta lean
> ...



and whats that in the background? :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 19 2010, 01:03 PM~18603809
> *ey you gotta do it right and let em get a view with the big pictures :biggrin:
> 
> gangsta lean
> ...


Darkness got down on droopy's lac lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

How bout them Cowboys


----------



## Texas Kriminalz (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 02:01 AM~18602317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*das 1 Heck of a line up you all have there. Didn't realize you all roll like that.*
:thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 19 2010, 12:03 PM~18603809
> *ey you gotta do it right and let em get a view with the big pictures :biggrin:
> 
> gangsta lean
> ...


I did :ninja: , it was sittin' out side looked real real nice!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

How bout them cowgirls???? Lmaooo :roflmao:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 18 2010, 02:57 PM~18599200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

NoCaddyLikeMine[/i]@Sep 19 2010 said:


> like i said before thats the usual reply when they loose, cause what happened on the field, they don't want to talk about.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 19 2010, 01:14 PM~18604362
> *How bout them cowgirls???? Lmaooo :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: tried to come get the car today, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 19 2010, 03:00 PM~18604300
> *das 1 Heck of a line up you all have there. Didn't realize you all roll like that.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

What up john :wave:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, Aztlan_Exile


sup mr. 409 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 19 2010, 02:57 PM~18604850
> *:uh: tried to come get the car today, maybe tomorrow...
> *


????? When???


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18605039
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, Aztlan_Exile
> sup mr. 409 :biggrin:
> *


what up Patrick. 

You know,

I dont think people will like us taking over this topic. 

:around:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

HOW ABOUT DU TEXANS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 19 2010, 05:22 PM~18605250
> *what up Patrick.
> 
> You know,
> ...


OH WELL


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 19 2010, 06:39 PM~18605332
> *HOW ABOUT DU TEXANS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 19 2010, 03:39 PM~18605047
> *????? When???
> *


i called u twice this morning, and texted u and no answer... :angry:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 19 2010, 06:39 PM~18605332
> *HOW ABOUT DU TEXANS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALL I GOT TO SAY IS FUCK THEM TEXANS HOMIE :thumbsdown:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 19 2010, 06:22 PM~18605250
> *what up Patrick.
> 
> You know,
> ...


That's right oh well :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 05:46 PM~18605366
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY IS FUCK THEM TEXANS HOMIE  :thumbsdown:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HEY SO HOW DID YOUR COWGIRLS DO


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey hugo I bet your happy huh let's see what you goin 2 post now :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 19 2010, 06:49 PM~18605379
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HEY SO HOW DID YOUR COWGIRLS DO
> *


I don't want 2 talk about it homie.


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 05:51 PM~18605390
> *I don't want 2 talk about it homie.
> *


WHY NOT IS IT STILL PRE SEASON OR WHAT


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 19 2010, 06:50 PM~18605386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Boooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 19 2010, 06:52 PM~18605404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :no: :no: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 19 2010, 06:51 PM~18605393
> *WHY NOT IS IT STILL PRE SEASON OR WHAT
> *


You must not watch a lot of football pre season is over with already


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

I see nuthin but kustoms n this topic what's up homie's


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 05:57 PM~18605422
> *You must not watch a lot of football pre season is over with already
> *


NOT REALLY BUT YOU DID NOT TALK ABOUT IN PRE SEASON OR IN REG. SEASON TEXANS (2-0) COWGIRLS (0-2) JUST SAYIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*NEXT WEEK O-3 DALLAS CRYBOYS :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Sep 19 2010, 06:59 PM~18605435
> *NOT REALLY BUT YOU DID NOT TALK ABOUT IN PRE SEASON OR IN REG. SEASON TEXANS (2-0) COWGIRLS (0-2) JUST SAYIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


(LOL)


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*NEXT WEEK O-3 DALLAS CRYBOYS :biggrin: *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 19 2010, 07:02 PM~18605453
> *NEXT WEEK O-3 DALLAS CRYBOYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Don't rush the game yet ese sept 26 ain't even here yet who knows what if COWBOYS do tear that ass up on them fuckin texans let's go 2 tail gate party next Sunday homie


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 07:10 PM~18605500
> *Don't rush the game yet ese sept 26 ain't even here yet who knows what if COWBOYS do tear that ass up on them fuckin texans let's go 2 tail gate party next Sunday homie
> *


*I WILL LET YOU KNOW IF I AM OFF  *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

FUCK THE COWBOYS...TEXANS BABY


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 19 2010, 07:14 PM~18605523
> *I WILL LET YOU KNOW IF I AM OFF
> 
> 
> ...


Kool 
Say bro the pics u post are wake homie :thumbsdown:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

FUUUUUCKKKKKK THE COWBOYS......


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 07:20 PM~18605556
> *Kool
> Say bro the pics u post are wake homie :thumbsdown:
> *


*FOOL THAT 0-2 START THAT DALLAS HAS IS WAK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

......................................FUCK THE TEXANS HEY...................... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

FUCK THEM STUPID ASS COWBOYS...THEIR TRASH


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18605563
> *FOOL THAT 0-2 START THAT DALLAS HAS IS WAK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

FUCK THE COWBOYS..I HOPE THEIR PLANE CRASHES


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 07:24 PM~18605567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GET READY BITCH ASS TEXANS Y'ALL AIN'T BOUT SHIT HEY


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

HEY...LOOK AT OUR RECORD HEY....HEY...HEY...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 19 2010, 07:26 PM~18605582
> *FUCK THE COWBOYS..I HOPE THEIR PLANE CRASHES
> *


*ON THEIR WAY HOME AFTER TAKING THAT WHOOPING NEXT WEEK :biggrin: *


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *Is there an LK meeting in here!!!!!!!!</span>







*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

What's up CABLE GUY


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 19 2010, 07:31 PM~18605616
> *What's up CABLE GUY
> *


What's up Zar. still on duty Officer?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

dinner break


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

What's up Kustoms


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 19 2010, 07:38 PM~18605653
> *What's up Kustoms
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 19 2010, 07:38 PM~18605653
> *What's up Kustoms
> *


sup moses!!
Pete getting bashed about dem cryboys.......................


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ridingcleanon13, Aztlan_Exile, HMART1970


WASSUP BRUTHAS


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 07:41 PM~18605668
> *sup moses!!
> Pete getting bashed about dem cryboys.......................
> *


YOU SAY MY NAME YOU MUST BE LOOKIN FOR ME HERE I GO...All I CAN SAY IS THAT TONY ROMO WE NEED 2 TRADE HIM OFF HE FUCK'S UP N THE GAME'S


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 07:53 PM~18605753
> *ridingcleanon13, Aztlan_Exile, HMART1970
> WASSUP BRUTHAS
> *


What's up brutha :wave:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

haha fuck them cowboys


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 19 2010, 07:38 PM~18605653
> *What's up Kustoms
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

But you got 2 say them bitch ass texans pull a bitch move by sayin time out when home boy was kickin the ball when makin a F/G that's a bitch move man fuck them texans


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

HE CALLED THE TIMOUT ON TIME ..SO ITS ALL GOOD...ITS CALLED STRATEGY...SHIT THAT COWBOYS AINT GOT..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 19 2010, 07:26 PM~18605582
> *FUCK THE COWBOYS..I HOPE THEIR PLANE CRASHES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats messed up GO TEXANS


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Sep 19 2010, 07:09 PM~18605891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats messed up GO TEXANS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 08:02 PM~18605828
> *But you got 2 say them bitch ass texans pull a bitch move by sayin time out when home boy was kickin the ball when makin a F/G that's a bitch move man fuck them texans
> *


wade philips has used the same strategy before. i really don't think it matters. just turns 1st kick into a practice kick if you ask me. and yeah every once and awhile they'll miss the 2nd kick.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2010, 08:46 PM~18601019
> *First the Impalas now we bout to dominate the Fleetwood class ,  MY ******
> LATIN KUSTOMS BITCHES !!!!!!
> *


I thank u need to indntify who ur callin a BITCH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 19 2010, 08:31 PM~18606112
> *I thank u need to indntify who ur callin a BITCH
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 19 2010, 07:31 PM~18606112
> *I thank u need to indntify who ur callin a BITCH
> *


IF THE SHOE FITS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 07:55 PM~18605769
> *YOU SAY MY NAME YOU MUST BE LOOKIN FOR ME HERE I GO...All I CAN SAY IS THAT TONY ROMO WE NEED 2 TRADE HIM OFF HE FUCK'S UP N THE GAME'S
> *



wtf are you candyman or some shit? :roflmao: 

ya'll ****** need to chill on pete, he called me up talkin bout his chest hurt from gettin swole up all day :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Sep 19 2010, 07:30 PM~18605609
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Is there an LK meeting in here!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> ...


*


ha jus lettin em know we still here *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 19 2010, 07:48 PM~18606321
> *ha jus lettin em know we still here
> *


HOW CAN THEY FORGET :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 19 2010, 08:47 PM~18606302
> *wtf are you candyman or some shit? :roflmao:
> 
> ya'll ****** need to chill on pete, he called me up talkin bout his chest hurt from gettin swole up all day :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Sep 19 2010, 08:51 PM~18606360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 08:30 PM~18606094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 08:51 PM~18606360
> *HOW CAN THEY FORGET  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S 4 SHO!!!! :h5:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 19 2010, 08:55 PM~18606399
> *and you know this  :biggrin:
> my ***** :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

IMA STOP BEING SELFISH, HERE GOES ONE FOR THE OLDIES FANS


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 09:05 PM~18606513
> *IMA STOP BEING SELFISH, HERE GOES ONE FOR THE OLDIES FANS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shot out 2 oldies car club :thumbsup: what's up 2 my homies hex48 and aaron holdin it down in the north side doin them tattoo's what's up homie's orale.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 19 2010, 06:31 PM~18606112
> *I thank u need to indntify who ur callin a BITCH
> *


WADDDUPP BIG SHIZZLE WIT DA STAMP IN DA MIDDLE??????


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 09:05 PM~18606513
> *IMA STOP BEING SELFISH, HERE GOES ONE FOR THE OLDIES FANS
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 19 2010, 07:47 PM~18606963
> *
> *


  car looking good.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

off topic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

WHERE YOU AT BOILER?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

COOL


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

who is down to hit up a spot on friday???....figured a week worth of planing might get more people out.....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 19 2010, 10:53 PM~18607539
> *who is down to hit up a spot on friday???....figured a week worth of planing might get more people out.....
> *


new cruise coordinator? :worship:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 19 2010, 10:56 PM~18607570
> *new cruise coordinator? :worship:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 19 2010, 08:56 PM~18607570
> *new cruise coordinator? :worship:
> *


wrong young one,,,just making shit happen


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

HMMM...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 19 2010, 08:56 PM~18607579
> *:rimshot:
> *


laura called said she wants to ride the 8


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 19 2010, 10:58 PM~18607598
> *laura called said she wants to ride the 8
> *


she can come sit in it, in my garage.and play with the radio. thats what i do.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 19 2010, 10:53 PM~18607539
> *who is down to hit up a spot on friday???....figured a week worth of planing might get more people out.....
> *


Im down.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> she can come sit in it, in my garage.and play with the radio. thats what i do.
> [/quote scared looking ass *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 19 2010, 11:03 PM~18607656
> * scared looking ass ******



hno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 19 2010, 09:53 PM~18607539
> *who is down to hit up a spot on friday???....figured a week worth of planing might get more people out.....
> *


LETS DO THIS. WHAT TIME?


----------



## Texas Kriminalz (Sep 5, 2010)

> > she can come sit in it, in my garage.and play with the radio. thats what i do.
> > [/quote *scared looking ass ******


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Kriminalz_@Sep 19 2010, 11:12 PM~18607763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 19 2010, 10:56 PM~18607570
> *new cruise coordinator? :worship:
> *


  BLASPHEMY!
You will always be the cruise coordinator in my eyes :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 19 2010, 11:34 PM~18607971
> * BLASPHEMY!
> You will always be the cruise coordinator in my eyes  :cheesy:
> *


but you got chinese eyes! blindfold with dental floss. classic. :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2010, 12:01 AM~18608188
> *but you got chinese eyes!  blindfold with dental floss.  classic.  :roflmao:
> *


Bah hahaha damn that fukin mayhem


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 08:05 PM~18606513
> *IMA STOP BEING SELFISH, HERE GOES ONE FOR THE OLDIES FANS
> 
> 
> ...


  that's what's sup  :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 06:02 PM~18605828
> *But you got 2 say them bitch ass texans pull a bitch move by sayin time out when home boy was kickin the ball when makin a F/G that's a bitch move man fuck them texans
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 17 2010, 07:17 PM~18594436
> *I heard of that tattoo shop majestic how's the bissness over there?
> *


 :thumbsdown: AFTER BEING DER A COUPLE OF DAYZ....THEY STEREO-TYPE US MEXICANS....ITS OWNED BY BIKERS..SO THEY CATER TO THER TYPE...HIT ME UP THROUGH PM...I'M BOUT TO RELOCATE OR GO MOBILE......HIT ME UP.....ALL PROFESSIONAL WORK.....I DO HAVE A PORTFOLLIO TO BE SHOWN....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Sep 20 2010, 01:23 AM~18608651
> *:thumbsdown: AFTER BEING DER A COUPLE OF DAYZ....THEY STEREO-TYPE US MEXICANS....ITS OWNED BY BIKERS..SO THEY CATER TO THER TYPE...HIT ME UP THROUGH PM...I'M BOUT TO RELOCATE OR GO MOBILE......HIT ME UP.....ALL PROFESSIONAL WORK.....I DO HAVE A PORTFOLLIO TO BE SHOWN....
> *


there's a shop down spencer east of red bluff that are cool cats. it's before underwood right next to a tabacco shop.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Sep 19 2010, 08:16 PM~18607206
> *  car looking good.....
> *


 :biggrin: thank u sir


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 19 2010, 10:53 PM~18607539
> *who is down to hit up a spot on friday???....figured a week worth of planing might get more people out.....
> *


JUST KEEP RE-POSTING THE LOCATION AND TIME ALL WEEK  

NOT EVERYBODY LOGS INTO LIL EVERY DAY

NAMSAYN :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 03:54 AM~18602311
> *NOT OURS BUT ............. NICE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


bah hahaha I remember this


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Sep 20 2010, 01:10 AM~18608599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 08:02 PM~18605828
> *But you got 2 say them bitch ass texans pull a bitch move by sayin time out when home boy was kickin the ball when makin a F/G that's a bitch move man fuck them texans
> *


boo hoo! you must be a cryboys fan LMAO. Its perfectly legal, your cowgirls and everyone else in the league does it too, so wipe those tears. :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 19 2010, 09:53 PM~18607539
> *who is down to hit up a spot on friday???....figured a week worth of planing might get more people out.....
> *


Already...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Aug 27 2010, 11:55 PM~18425171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2010, 09:57 AM~18610331
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 20 2010, 11:12 AM~18610434
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

We will be playing the game inside the building at LOS CAMINOS RESTAURANT on the opposite site of the building! with A\C a bar and several pool tables![/b]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2010, 09:58 AM~18610809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what times?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2010, 11:45 AM~18610701
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


*REPOST*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 20 2010, 12:17 PM~18610928
> *REPOST
> *


still funny as hell


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2010, 11:58 AM~18610809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 19 2010, 07:10 PM~18605500
> *Don't rush the game yet ese sept 26 ain't even here yet who knows what if COWBOYS do tear that ass up on them fuckin texans let's go 2 tail gate party next Sunday homie
> *


Damn Pete you holdin down for them Boys!! Win, Lose or Tie Cowboys fan til I die!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 06:43 PM~18606261
> *IF THE SHOE FITS
> *


Well we all know that is ur shoe size!Ol jumpin on the band wagon ass *****!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 20 2010, 02:19 PM~18612444
> *Well we all know that is ur shoe size!Ol jumpin on the band wagon ass *****!
> *


With you being the only one offended by my post tells me one thing. Big "I" wasn't the club for me. I ain't got nothing against y'all so drop tha subject before it gets outa hand.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

off to paint prison...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2010, 11:07 AM~18610867
> *what times?
> *


reg 8am to noon...
12-5pm or earlier

weather looking cloudy but a drizzle never stopped us.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 03:30 PM~18612502
> *off to paint prison...
> 
> 
> ...


shit, did a blindman tape that trunk?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2010, 01:37 PM~18612557
> *shit, did a blindman tape that trunk?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 19 2010, 06:47 PM~18606302
> *wtf are you candyman or some shit? :roflmao:
> 
> ya'll ****** need to chill on pete, he called me up talkin bout his chest hurt from gettin swole up all day :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 19 2010, 05:07 PM~18605486
> *NEXT WEEK O-3 DALLAS CRYBOYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2010, 01:37 PM~18612557
> *shit, did a blindman tape that trunk?
> *


yea ur mijo roberto g did that shit :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 03:51 PM~18612673
> *yea ur mijo roberto g did that shit  :angry:
> *


that explains it, he couldn't even reach the trunk.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2010, 01:56 PM~18612724
> *that explains it, he couldn't even reach the trunk.
> *


heard he asked where the bumper was so he could stand on it :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 01:57 PM~18612737
> *heard he asked where the bumper was so he could stand on it  :biggrin:
> *


color???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 20 2010, 01:58 PM~18612747
> *color???
> *


i have one.. roberto g needed to step on it


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 20 2010, 02:58 PM~18612747
> *color???
> *




He's black fool


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2010, 02:02 PM~18612795
> *He's black fool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 20 2010, 02:01 PM~18612782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 20 2010, 02:03 PM~18612814
> *:0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2010, 02:25 PM~18613013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rims too small...lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2010, 03:25 PM~18613013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche carro mamalon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 20 2010, 04:33 PM~18613069
> *pinche carro mamalon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 20 2010, 02:34 PM~18613077
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 20 2010, 03:37 PM~18612557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 20 2010, 03:57 PM~18613751
> *better than when sic started..just sayin  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


better than allll the cars u ever owned!! and my roof didn't cost 350 bucks uninstalled :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 06:03 PM~18613803
> *better than allll the cars u ever owned!! and my roof didn't cost 350 bucks uninstalled  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 20 2010, 04:06 PM~18613839
> *:0
> *


just sayin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

E&G'd out. where we ridin to friday im hungry :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 19 2010, 10:53 PM~18607539
> *ALREADY BUMPING THAT FUNK.........HALF A CAR LENGTH BEHIND THE ACE  *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 20 2010, 04:37 PM~18614063
> *ALREADY BUMPING THAT FUNK.........HALF A CAR LENGTH BEHIND THE ACE
> *


ill be there this time


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 20 2010, 10:38 AM~18610171
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 20 2010, 04:37 PM~18614063
> *ALREADY BUMPING THAT FUNK.........HALF A CAR LENGTH BEHIND THE ACE
> *


and im right behind ya bangin da bumper.. :uh:

nohomo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 20 2010, 03:57 PM~18613751
> *better than when sic started..just sayin  :0
> 
> :biggrin:
> *










:0 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 20 2010, 10:47 AM~18610240
> *boo hoo! you must be a cryboys fan LMAO. Its perfectly legal, your cowgirls and everyone else in the league does it too, so wipe those tears.  :roflmao:  :tears:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: what ever ***** all y'all texans fan's keep talkin that shit fuck it but well see when them cowboys make that come back and tear that ass up on them bitch ass texans fuck them that's all I got 2 say bout this so go head and post what ever I don't give a shit


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 20 2010, 10:38 AM~18610171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with this cat hear huh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2010, 06:37 PM~18614062
> *E&G'd out. where we ridin to friday im hungry  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2010, 05:37 PM~18614062
> *E&G'd out. where we ridin to friday im hungry  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 20 2010, 07:10 PM~18614406
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: what ever ***** all y'all texans fan's keep talkin that shit fuck it but well see when them cowboys make that come back and tear that ass up on them bitch ass texans fuck them that's all I got 2 say bout this so go head and post what ever I don't give a shit
> *



comeback :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 20 2010, 07:10 PM~18614406
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: what ever ***** all y'all texans fan's keep talkin that shit fuck it but well see when them cowboys make that come back and tear that ass up on them bitch ass texans fuck them that's all I got 2 say bout this so go head and post what ever I don't give a shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man, if you love Dallas so much, why not move there?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 20 2010, 07:13 PM~18614436
> *What's up with this cat hear huh!!!! :biggrin:
> *


he can already see it guey LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 20 2010, 06:03 PM~18613803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 20 2010, 06:40 PM~18614090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2010, 06:41 PM~18614105
> *and im right behind ya bangin  da bumper.. :uh:
> 
> nohomo
> *



***** thats all kinds a gay


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 20 2010, 06:11 PM~18615069
> ****** thats all kinds a gay
> *


only u would think that


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 20 2010, 08:11 PM~18615069
> ****** thats all kinds a gay
> *


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 20 2010, 08:21 PM~18615207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no bitches :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 20 2010, 05:45 PM~18614765
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 20 2010, 06:24 PM~18615247
> *no bitches :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2010, 08:33 PM~18615353
> *:happysad:
> *



especially you :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 20 2010, 06:37 PM~18615398
> *especially you :uh:
> *


pm sent


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2010, 06:49 PM~18615537
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats how it supposed to be done.. lock it up, bumper check it, lay it and drive away


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 07:06 PM~18615717
> *:wow: thats how it supposed to be done.. lock it up, bumper check it, lay it and drive away
> *



MY GOAL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2010, 07:19 PM~18615845
> *MY GOAL
> *


thats all u need!!! my goal too :happysad:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 07:57 PM~18616236
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ***** fix my starter


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 08:01 PM~18616290
> *:uh: ***** fix my starter
> *


Fuck yo starter......out of warranty :x: :x:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 10:07 PM~18616356
> *Fuck yo starter......out of warranty :x: :x:
> *


i couldnt make it work today boss, had lots of homework


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 20 2010, 08:07 PM~18616356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:squint:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18616436
> *:squint:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 08:10 PM~18616383
> *fuck my starter = ur shoulder out of the socket.. :happysad:
> shut up
> *


:uh: gotta catch me 1st......u already told me ur chest fucked up....I know were to get u  :run: :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 08:42 PM~18616815
> *:uh: gotta catch me 1st......u already told me ur chest fucked up....I know were to get u  :run: :run:
> *


u gotta get close enough..


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

sneek pic.............


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 08:44 PM~18616830
> *u gotta get close enough..
> *


Iono if u realized how lanky I am 






Plus as much as u smoke........ill just wait till u get tired :run: :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 08:48 PM~18616878
> *Iono if u realized how lanky I am
> Plus as much as u smoke........ill just wait till u get tired :run: :run:
> *


wont take as long as u think.. 3 swings max, and u go night night *****!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 08:52 PM~18616924
> *wont take as long as u think.. 3 swings max, and u go night night *****!
> *


Trust me....it ain't dat easy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 08:53 PM~18616947
> *Trust me....it ain't dat easy
> *


if u say so :uh: imma old man who smokes too much remember, so u can think what u want, i know these hands work..  :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 10:55 PM~18616966
> *if u say so  :uh:  imma old man who smokes too much remember, so u can think what u want, i know these hands work..   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 said he got that old man strength! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 08:55 PM~18616966
> *if u say so  :uh:  imma old man who smokes too much remember, so u can think what u want, i know these hands work..   :biggrin:
> *


:uh: we can fight........but only after dinner Thursday :biggin: lmao


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Sep 20 2010, 09:01 PM~18617073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** u gay!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 20 2010, 09:01 PM~18617073
> *:0  said he got that old man strength!  :biggrin:
> *


Old man strength a modafucka :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:07 PM~18617145
> *Old man strength a modafucka :angry:
> *


yea how u think i pushed that big ass truck this morning.. ur homeboy weak ass was sweating and shaking.. no help!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 09:05 PM~18617122
> *nope jus fight alot  :uh:
> ***** u gay!!
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:10 PM~18617183
> *:uh:
> *


smoke alot?? :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 09:48 PM~18616875
> *sneek pic.............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 09:14 PM~18617225
> *smoke alot??  :happysad:
> *


I mean...stop me when I'm lying.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:18 PM~18617273
> *I mean...stop me when I'm lying.
> *


ok say u fixed my car, and ill stop u in ur tracks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 08:48 PM~18616875
> *sneek pic.............
> 
> 
> ...


Shane getting down.....i keep hearing about this project


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 09:22 PM~18617318
> *ok say u fixed my car, and ill stop u in ur tracks!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Hey....dat bucket was runnin n driving when it left my shop.....ain't my fault its scared "starterless" of the monkey caca :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:40 PM~18617552
> *Hey....dat bucket was runnin n driving when it left my shop.....ain't my fault its scared "starterless" of the monkey caca :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


lol.. mutha fucka didnt do shit when it was unloaded at the shop..lol.. sic was like :uh: i was like :angry: u was like :sprint:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 20 2010, 07:49 PM~18615537
> *mayne
> 
> 
> ...





Thats fuckin sick. Soon homie, real soon.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 10:48 PM~18616875
> *sneek pic.............
> 
> 
> ...


, I thought you were going with Fire engine Red!!!!!!!!!!! Looks Good thou can't wait to see when it's finished.

:wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 09:43 PM~18617603
> *lol.. mutha fucka didnt do shit when it was unloaded at the shop..lol.. sic was like  :uh:  i was like  :angry:  u was like  :sprint:
> *


Hey...if I had to leave nice n quiet spring to polluted ass ptown.....id play dead too :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 20 2010, 09:51 PM~18617698
> *Hey...if I had to leave nice n quiet spring to polluted ass ptown.....id play dead too :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: car was like wtflocka is this nasty shit.. fuck it im dead..lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 20 2010, 09:54 PM~18617721
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: car was like wtflocka is this nasty shit.. fuck it im dead..lol
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

DAMN I MISS MY BOX


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

DOES SIC713 DO ALL OF LATIN KUSTOMS PAINT PATTERN AND BODY WORK.. :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 08:48 PM~18616875
> *sneek pic.............
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2010, 01:06 AM~18618369
> *DAMN I MISS MY BOX
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that car was clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 10:48 PM~18616875
> *sneek pic.............
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: lookin clean homie.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Sep 21 2010, 03:40 AM~18619239
> *DOES SIC713 DO ALL OF LATIN KUSTOMS PAINT PATTERN AND BODY WORK.. :cheesy:
> *


He doesn't do all of Latin Kustoms cars, but he does Custom work for anyone. Not just Latin Kustoms.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Sep 20 2010, 02:48 PM~18612193
> *Damn Pete you holdin down for them Boys!! Win, Lose or Tie Cowboys fan til I die!!  :biggrin:
> *


What's up chris :thumbsup: ALLLL DAY!!!!!!! HOMIE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Sep 20 2010, 01:23 AM~18608651
> *:thumbsdown: AFTER BEING DER A COUPLE OF DAYZ....THEY STEREO-TYPE US MEXICANS....ITS OWNED BY BIKERS..SO THEY CATER TO THER TYPE...HIT ME UP THROUGH PM...I'M BOUT TO RELOCATE OR GO MOBILE......HIT ME UP.....ALL PROFESSIONAL WORK.....I DO HAVE A PORTFOLLIO TO BE SHOWN....
> *


Crazy...but that's kool keep doin your thang


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2010, 06:37 PM~18614062
> *E&G'd out. where we ridin to friday im hungry  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos+Sep 21 2010, 01:40 AM~18619239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY MUCH SUMS IT UP


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

*call for info... rain shine or both ... will be ready for the13th annual*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 09:48 PM~18616875
> *sneek pic.............
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 20 2010, 08:48 PM~18616875
> *sneek pic.............
> 
> 
> ...


Already.com


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuts next for the fleet...Tymer?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 21 2010, 09:24 AM~18620652
> *Wuts next for the fleet...Tymer?
> *


Just sum small odds and ends....clean up trunk, and that's pretty much it...up next is to put my 64 together....is ur lac about done....I'm ready to line em up at the Friday nite spot...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 21 2010, 10:46 AM~18620841
> *Just sum small odds and ends....clean up trunk, and that's pretty much it...up next is to put my 64 together....is ur lac about done....I'm ready to line em up at the Friday nite spot...
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 09:48 AM~18620859
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Well....well....well...........  :h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 21 2010, 10:51 AM~18620886
> *Well....well....well...........   :h5:
> *


 :happysad: :boink:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 09:58 AM~18620933
> *:happysad:  :boink:
> *


2012.............chop.....chop :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2010, 07:23 AM~18619680
> *
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 21 2010, 11:12 AM~18621049
> *2012.............chop.....chop :biggrin:
> *


Ther you go maricone :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 20 2010, 06:37 PM~18614062
> *E&G'd out. where we ridin to friday im hungry  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of my old lac, looks good, do you have HIDs?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i got hid's. nice 64.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 10:44 AM~18621257
> *Ther you go maricone  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, but I already seen all those pics, is it goin to be at the spot this weekend, good buddy


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 21 2010, 12:11 PM~18621443
> *Nice, but I already seen all those pics, is it goin to be at the spot this weekend, good buddy
> *


I dont have all the time in the world like you maricones, I gotta go stop by Last Minute to pick up some things


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 10:12 AM~18621452
> *I dont have all the time in the world like you maricones, I gotta go stop by Last Minute to pick up some things
> *


just dont put a conti kit on the 64 :worship:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2010, 12:29 PM~18621604
> *just dont put a conti kit on the 64  :worship:
> *


 :no: I dont really feel 64 with contikits, oscar just put on on his


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 11:12 AM~18621452
> *I dont have all the time in the world like you maricones, I gotta go stop by Last Minute to pick up some things
> *


Let me know when, so can pick up my deck led harness


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 11:44 AM~18621257
> *Ther you go maricone  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good chino


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 10:36 AM~18621655
> *:no:  I dont really feel 64 with contikits, oscar just put on on his
> *


i dont like them on anything after 61. and really dont like em on 61s either. but thats just my opnion. :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2010, 12:38 PM~18621683
> *i dont like them on anything after 61. and really dont like em on 61s either.  but thats just my opnion.  :happysad:
> *


59-63 is okay in my book


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 10:44 AM~18621732
> *59-63 is okay in my book
> *


you wont build anything under a 64 cause your a cheap ass :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

ooooooooooOOOOoooOOOOooOOOOOOOOOO :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Sep 21 2010, 12:49 PM~18621777
> *you wont build anything under a 64 cause your a cheap ass :biggrin:
> *


WELL, SOME PEOPLE CANT BALL LIKE OTHERS WHO HAVE 59s, roadsters, 64s :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 21 2010, 12:38 PM~18621675
> *Let me know when, so can pick up my deck led harness
> *


aight, Ill pick it up for you


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2010, 10:38 AM~18621683
> *i dont like them on anything after 61. and really dont like em on 61s either.  but thats just my opnion.  :happysad:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 11:54 AM~18621814
> *aight, Ill pick it up for you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 21 2010, 01:05 PM~18621916
> *:biggrin:
> *


and put it on my car :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Sep 21 2010, 11:53 AM~18621805
> *ooooooooooOOOOoooOOOOooOOOOOOOOOO :0
> *


WTF...... :naughty:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 12:06 PM~18621930
> *and put it on my car  :cheesy:
> *


  :twak:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: fuck both yalls black lacs.....yea...I said it!!! :0 :0 :run: :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 21 2010, 11:30 AM~18622159
> *:uh: fuck both yalls black lacs.....yea...I said it!!! :0 :0 :run: :run:
> *


 :uh: this guy here


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 21 2010, 11:32 AM~18622169
> *:uh: this guy here
> *


Kkk lac takeover


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 21 2010, 08:46 AM~18620841
> *Just sum small odds and ends....clean up trunk, and that's pretty much it...up next is to put my 64 together....is ur lac about done....I'm ready to line em up at the Friday nite spot...
> *


Not yet I got to cut a few more yards and ill have the money to take it out the shop.. :biggrin: ....64....bawla... Explain how you floss so hard :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18622343
> *Not yet I got to cut a few more yards and ill have the money to take it out the shop.. :biggrin: ....64....bawla... Explain how you floss so hard :biggrin:
> *


he eats rice and beans, no steak.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 21 2010, 11:56 AM~18622343
> *Not yet I got to cut a few more yards and ill have the money to take it out the shop.. :biggrin: ....64....bawla... Explain how you floss so hard :biggrin:
> *


X2...I'm takin notes.....both y'all ballers wit lacs n booty kits and shit...... I wana be like y'all when I grow up


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

FRESH OUTTA MARCUSTOMS

SS PAINT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 21 2010, 02:35 PM~18622658
> *FRESH OUTTA MARCUSTOMS
> 
> SS PAINT
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 21 2010, 02:39 PM~18622687
> *
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 21 2010, 01:30 PM~18622159
> *:uh: fuck both yalls black lacs.....yea...I said it!!! :0 :0 :run: :run:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 21 2010, 01:49 PM~18622300
> *Kkk lac takeover
> *


racist!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 21 2010, 12:38 PM~18621681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gracias


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 21 2010, 01:35 PM~18622658
> *FRESH OUTTA MARCUSTOMS
> 
> SS PAINT
> ...


when did mark finishe that paint booth ?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Sep 21 2010, 12:56 PM~18622343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well my friends...when I'm not at my second job as a cart attendant at Walmart....I'm collecting cans... :yes:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

u coming bythe shop today?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 21 2010, 02:56 PM~18622863
> *when did mark finishe that paint booth ?
> *


A FEW MONTHS BACK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 21 2010, 11:49 AM~18622300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 12:47 PM~18621756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lac.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 11:44 AM~18621257
> *Ther you go maricone  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


64 looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 21 2010, 03:47 PM~18623405
> *64 looks clean  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 08:21 PM~18607258
> *WHERE YOU AT BOILER?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 da switch box is been on da game for a min :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 09:44 AM~18621257
> *Ther you go maricone  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 21 2010, 12:35 PM~18622658
> *FRESH OUTTA MARCUSTOMS
> 
> SS PAINT
> ...


  OOOOH WEEEE


----------



## GREENJAW (May 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 21 2010, 09:44 AM~18621257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on.... the.... GROUND :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 10:44 AM~18621257
> *Ther you go maricone  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 21 2010, 12:35 PM~18622658
> *FRESH OUTTA MARCUSTOMS
> 
> SS PAINT
> ...


clean..
last time isee this car it had the og paint still on it..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 21 2010, 03:58 PM~18623532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 mane that glasshouse is nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2010, 08:21 PM~18607258
> *WHERE YOU AT BOILER?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
them good old days homie, i ll be back, :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 12:54 PM~18622828
> *gracias
> *


Nice 64 homie


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 21 2010, 11:44 AM~18621257
> *Ther you go maricone  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

RAGALAC[/i]@Sep 21 2010 said:


> FIXED


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Sep 21 2010, 05:32 PM~18625535
> * DAMN SIC,U THRU DOWN ON THAT ONE  :thumbsup:
> *


I DONT THINK THATS THE 1 SIC PAINTED HOMIE.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

peice of a 63 bisc quarter $21.75 OBO good for practice or minor patch panel or art deco. cut off a 4dr so its small.... and right at the impala trim line. 



















also have 59' full 2dr quarters with rust at the buttom for whatever cash you throw this way.. gettin rid of alot of unecessary stuff ppl have backed out of over the years...



















chevy truck rocker repop... new like 24.00 ... ill take anyting above scrap value. 










61-4 partial floors good for sections fronts have rust tunnel and back are ok $20.00









misc hardware original restorable. 3 bucks ea?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 making way for the drop?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 21 2010, 07:07 PM~18625856
> *:0 making way for the drop?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY[/i]@Sep 21 2010 said:


> FIXED
> [/b]


damn there the same color..same interiors..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 20 2010, 10:29 PM~18617392
> *Shane getting down.....i keep hearing about this project
> 
> *


i keep hearing good things about your ride..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

soooooo here's a partial account of a text conversation between me and darkness aka sic713 aka michael cato aka blackass......

it started out normal enough then got a little weird. if this isn't blatant admission of homosexuality, then wtf. 

obviously, 'darkness' is darkness (the gay guy).

:uh: 














and hugo....WTF HOMIE????????? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 21 2010, 07:37 PM~18626834
> *soooooo here's a partial account of a text conversation between me and darkness aka sic713 aka michael cato aka blackass......
> 
> it started out normal enough then got a little weird.  if this isn't blatant admission of homosexuality, then wtf.
> ...


yea i got txted owned..
happens when u text fast and dont double check..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2010, 07:47 PM~18626964
> *yea i got txted owned..
> happens when u text fast and dont double check..
> *


actually happens when u are gay :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2010, 09:47 PM~18626964
> *yea i got txted owned..
> happens when u text fast and dont double check..
> *



excuses :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 21 2010, 07:51 PM~18627019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 21 2010, 09:51 PM~18627019
> *actually happens when u are gay  :uh:
> *



ha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2010, 07:53 PM~18627040
> *you better watch out. patricks facebook said he like chocolate,fude chocolate and white chocolate..
> :angry:
> *


doesnt apply to me we not friends on facebook.. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2010, 09:53 PM~18627040
> *you better watch out. patricks facebook said he like chocolate,fude chocolate and white chocolate..
> :angry:
> *



in that specific exchange, the question was which flavors of ice cream do you like. ice cream, nieve, helado, the frozen dairy treat enjoyed by young and old :biggrin:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

? is there going to be a tv at the car show this sunday for we can watch the 
Texan beat Dallas 




Texan all the way


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 21 2010, 07:55 PM~18627069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Sep 21 2010, 09:09 PM~18627252
> *WE WILL HAVE THE GAME PLAYING IN THE BAR AREA ACROSS THE OTHER SIDE OF THE BUILDING, SO YES! WE WILL HAVE THE GAME FOR YOU IN THE A/C!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Sep 21 2010, 08:09 PM~18627252
> *
> We will be playing the game inside the building at LOS CAMINOS RESTAURANT on the opposite site of the building! with A\C a bar and several pool tables!</span>*


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93+Sep 21 2010, 07:24 PM~18626671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 21 2010, 08:27 PM~18627476
> *lol
> *


he knows he gay but in denial :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2010, 09:21 PM~18627413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good man


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

cool


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 21 2010, 01:49 PM~18622300
> *Kkk lac takeover
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 22 2010, 12:31 AM~18628880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow vs slim saga continues.....streetshow 1..slim 0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thats not streetshows car that belongs to chochi......he got a bad ass deal on tha clip


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 22 2010, 12:31 AM~18628880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that screenz old car?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 07:18 AM~18629891
> *is that screenz old car?
> *


:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 21 2010, 09:37 PM~18626834
> *soooooo here's a partial account of a text conversation between me and darkness aka sic713 aka michael cato aka blackass......
> 
> it started out normal enough then got a little weird.  if this isn't blatant admission of homosexuality, then wtf.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 22 2010, 12:31 AM~18628880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 22 2010, 08:54 AM~18630273
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 04:07 AM~18629779
> *thats not streetshows car that belongs to chochi......he got a bad ass deal on tha clip
> *


post Today, 06:40 AM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #2060 Go to the top of the page

PURO TAMAULIPAS
Group Icon
Posts: 1,077
Joined: Feb 2009
From: HOUSTON TEJAS
Car Club: LOCOS CREATIONS





QUOTE(SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR @ Sep 22 2010, 03:11 AM) *
chochi lookin good cant wait to see it cool.gif

*

CHOCHI IS GOT A REAL 03 TOWN CAR NOW, THATS STREET SHOW RIDE NOW!!!! wink.gif CHOCHI SAID IT WAS TIME FOR SOMETHING NEWER, SO MADE A DEAL FOR THE 03!!! *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 09:10 AM~18630360
> *post Today, 06:40 AM
> User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #2060 Go to the top of the page
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 22 2010, 05:25 AM~18629922
> *:yes:
> *


i tried to buy it from him and he said some white guy was coming to pick it up on saturday, didnt know it was u white boy!  nice fleet..to bad u aint gon do shit with it :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 22 2010, 08:57 AM~18630288
> *
> *


    

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 22 2010, 09:12 AM~18630379
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


     
:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 09:16 AM~18630396
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 22 2010, 07:17 AM~18630398
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 22 2010, 09:17 AM~18630398
> *
> *


<<NAWA DJ>>

National
Americano
*******
Association


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 21 2010, 11:31 PM~18628880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 09:10 AM~18630360
> *post Today, 06:40 AM
> User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #2060 Go to the top of the page
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 07:21 AM~18630421
> *wow
> *


u need to work some overtime now.. get ya chips up and get on your car.. :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 22 2010, 09:18 AM~18630407
> *<<NAWA DJ>>
> 
> National
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 09:18 AM~18630405
> *
> *


     
:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 22 2010, 09:55 AM~18630615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PEINATE EL GREINUDO GUEY


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: a lil too much junk in da trunk???????????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2010, 08:53 AM~18631071
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  a lil too much junk in da trunk???????????
> 
> 
> ...


what a waste of a rare car. aint nothing tight about that shit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 07:24 AM~18630440
> *u need to work some overtime now.. get ya chips up and get on your car.. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Sep 22 2010, 07:56 AM~18630623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea me too :happysad:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

Posting for my homie
1949 chevy deluxe 4 door - $4500 (ne houston)
Date: 2010-08-26, 4:23PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

this is a 49 chevy deluxe i bought for my wife if febuary.we had plans to completly restor the car but things are tough so i have to sell it. It has a 216 straght 6 and 3 on the tree. runs and drives fine but the brakes are not that good. sometimes you have to pump the brakes to stop.i have driven it to our local cruise spot and to a few car shows .it does have some rust here and there but in very good condition for a 61 year old veh.someone put new floors in it before i got it.i put new shocks on the rear.veh sold as is. you can call me at 281-451-0708 between 9am and 9pm.

keywords: 1949 1950 1951 1952 1953 bomb rod lowrider hotrod old school slab chevrolet ratrod

* Location: ne houston
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



































PostingID: 1920938774


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

finally a day without having to listen to any foosball bullshit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 21 2010, 09:37 PM~18626834
> *soooooo here's a partial account of a text conversation between me and darkness aka sic713 aka michael cato aka blackass......
> 
> it started out normal enough then got a little weird.  if this isn't blatant admission of homosexuality, then wtf.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 11:44 AM~18631541
> *finally a day without having to listen to any foosball bullshit
> *


TEXANS > cowgirls :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 22 2010, 06:25 AM~18629922
> *:yes:
> *


give you a bill for the grille


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

1949 chevy deluxe 4 door - $4500 (ne houston)
Date: 2010-08-26, 4:23PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

this is a 49 chevy deluxe i bought for my wife if febuary.we had plans to completly restor the car but things are tough so i have to sell it. It has a 216 straght 6 and 3 on the tree. runs and drives fine but the brakes are not that good. sometimes you have to pump the brakes to stop.i have driven it to our local cruise spot and to a few car shows .it does have some rust here and there but in very good condition for a 61 year old veh.someone put new floors in it before i got it.i put new shocks on the rear.veh sold as is. you can call me at 281-451-0708 between 9am and 9pm.

keywords: 1949 1950 1951 1952 1953 bomb rod lowrider hotrod old school slab chevrolet ratrod

* Location: ne houston
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



































PostingID: 1920938774


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 08:12 AM~18630377
> *i tried to buy it from him and he said some white guy was coming to pick it up on saturday, didnt know it was u white boy!    nice fleet..to bad u aint gon do shit with it  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 22 2010, 11:57 AM~18631649
> *give you a bill for the grille
> *


probably cus you werent white


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18630708
> *PEINATE EL GREINUDO GUEY
> *


PEINAMELO WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 11:27 AM~18631364
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 09:24 AM~18630440
> *u need to work some overtime now.. get ya chips up and get on your car.. :0
> *


no fool i need tha days off....i have everything i need wheels.... paint.... setup....music....screens....just need to have the seats and headliner done...and i have the change for that :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 10:10 AM~18631775
> *no fool i need tha days off....i have everything i need wheels.... paint.... setup....music....screens....just need to have the seats and headliner done...and i have the change for that :uh:
> *


body bein done right now..


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Sep 22 2010, 10:05 AM~18631732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 

looks like i need to get my shit together :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 10:10 AM~18631775
> *no fool i need tha days off....i have everything i need wheels.... paint.... setup....music....screens....just need to have the seats and headliner done...and i have the change for that :uh:
> *


BAWLLLLIIINNNN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 22 2010, 10:22 AM~18631884
> *BAWLLLLIIINNNN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 10:21 AM~18631876
> *:biggrin:
> :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> ...


we on da grind..
cars dont build themselves...

1st u need to get ur shit running.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 22 2010, 10:19 AM~18631858
> *
> *


Chilly I see the vert coming along well...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 10:23 AM~18631888
> *x2
> *


Some of us got to fake it to we make it... :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 22 2010, 12:22 PM~18631884
> *BAWLLLLIIINNNN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i agree :biggrin: toyota has been good to me :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2010, 10:23 AM~18631890
> *we on da grind..
> cars dont build themselves...
> 
> ...


lol..get the fuck out of here... my shit runs..just didnt want to when i dropped it off .. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 10:25 AM~18631908
> *i agree :biggrin: toyota has been good to me :biggrin:
> *


Hiring????? Im tired of cutting yards...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Sep 22 2010, 10:24 AM~18631907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice... i need a loan :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 22 2010, 12:26 PM~18631933
> *Hiring????? Im tired of cutting yards...
> *


u just have more inportant expences than i do......house note cable water light car inshurance cell phone........i have about two of those


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 10:28 AM~18631951
> *u just have more inportant expences than i do......house note cable water light car inshurance cell phone........i have about two of those
> *


You forgot to mention...jordans,matching fitted caps, and a wife...lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 22 2010, 12:38 PM~18632030
> *You forgot to mention...jordans,matching fitted caps, and a wife...lol
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 22 2010, 10:28 AM~18631951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
u guys and all this bawla tawk!!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 22 2010, 11:23 AM~18631895
> *Chilly  I see the vert coming along well...
> *


thanks bro... 
trying to get on these streets ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 AM~18632030
> *You forgot to mention...jordans,matching fitted caps, and a wife...lol
> *


Add the fruity drink bill to that and a ***** broke


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

anyone on here got an old school punch 40 transana or dsm for sale, holla at me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 10:28 AM~18631951
> *u just have more inportant expences than i do......2 house note, 2 house insurance, cable, water, gas, light, 2 car insurance, car note, 2 cell phone, house phone, food, internetz for layitlow, jose to cut the grass twice a month, gas, entertainment, wife, and this fuckin list could go on forever........and u have about two of those
> *


*fixed*


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Any one got 13 d's or Z's for sale ?????... hit me up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 10:45 AM~18632095
> *fixed
> *


how much they charge for grass, i shoot them 40 a month to keep mine tight. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2010, 10:54 AM~18632163
> *how much they charge for grass, i shoot them 40 a month to keep mine tight.  :biggrin:
> *


60 because my backyard is big, no ****


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking for a driver side window ( front ) for a 94 fleetwood any one have one hit me up 832-767-9001


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 10:59 AM~18631674
> *probably cus you werent white
> *


all good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

BS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

random picture topic?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 22 2010, 02:09 PM~18632797
> *random picture topic?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 11:44 AM~18631541
> *finally a day without having to listen to any foosball bullshit
> *


Don't fret lil dewd, I will sign you up for 
Peewee, just don't get intimidated at the size of the other lil kids :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 22 2010, 02:18 PM~18632892
> *Don't fret lil dewd, I will sign you up for
> Peewee, just don't get intimidated at the size of the other lil kids  :biggrin:
> *


you were still thinking of a comeback?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 02:21 PM~18632922
> *you were still thinking of a comeback?
> *


Haha I was busy, just had time right now gassin up the gator


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 02:21 PM~18632922
> *you were still thinking of a comeback?
> *


And for it to be a comeback, you were supposed to come with an insult first. Basic 1301 english, I will be awaiting your retort college boy.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 02:33 PM~18633011
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 02:23 PM~18632936
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 22 2010, 12:41 PM~18633076
> *
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 10:10 AM~18631775
> *no fool i need tha days off....i have everything i need wheels.... paint.... setup....music....screens....just need to have the seats and headliner done...and i have the change for that :uh:
> *


U ain't got no frame or tires.....so dat bitch gon look real pretty on da lift :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 22 2010, 02:30 PM~18632985
> *And for it to be a comeback, you were supposed to come with an insult first.  Basic 1301 english, I will be awaiting your retort college boy.
> *


1301? :angry: fkn uh main starts at 1303


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2010, 01:05 PM~18633264
> *U ain't got no frame or tires.....so dat bitch gon look real pretty on da lift :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 22 2010, 02:26 PM~18632965
> *Haha I was busy, just had time right now gassin up the gator
> *


you were busy? wasnt it you the one that put texans> cowgirls? your mind must process slowly


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 22 2010, 02:26 PM~18632959
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 03:08 PM~18633279
> *1301? :angry:  fkn uh main starts at 1303
> *


You didn't do your basics at hcc or lonestar?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 03:17 PM~18633340
> *you were busy? wasnt it you the one that put texans> cowgirls? your mind must process slowly
> *


My wit is faster than a crack of a whip young one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Any one know where ISS moved to or there phone number?
thanks


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 22 2010, 03:19 PM~18633356
> *You didn't do your basics at hcc or lonestar?
> *


started at uh now im at hcc like a sucka going back soon


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 22 2010, 02:31 PM~18633448
> *Any one know where ISS moved to or there phone number?
> thanks
> *


closed down i think


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 22 2010, 02:37 PM~18633501
> *closed down i think
> *


No they moved some where off 610 .. I dont think its called the same , but same owner...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18633643
> *No they moved some where off 610 .. I dont think its called the same , but same owner...
> *


i think he is working for a new company


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

diz is my homeboy business BASIC CAR ALARM FOR 80 INSTALL FREE MOVIL SERVICE 10 MILES AROUND GESSNER & WESTHEIMER










REMOTE START 160 










REMOTE START WITH PAGER 250 INSTALL 








WE CARRY ALL KINDS AND MODELS JUZ NAME IT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18633452
> *started at uh now im at hcc like a sucka going back soon
> *


as long as its cheaper and credits are transferable, its all good


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2010, 03:05 PM~18633264
> *U ain't got no frame or tires.....so dat bitch gon look real pretty on da lift :uh:
> *


see u gotta lot to say...with your quarters poplockin like rerun


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 02:40 PM~18634071
> *see u gotta lot to say...with your quarters poplockin like rerun
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***** said noe got belts and buckles all in the quarter panels...lol..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 22 2010, 02:40 PM~18634071
> *see u gotta lot to say...with your quarters poplockin like rerun
> *


Hey...least something poppin on this moafucka...........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2010, 02:44 PM~18634101
> *Hey...least something poppin on this moafucka...........
> *


weak :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 02:44 PM~18634106
> *weak  :uh:
> *


Hey...I'm jus sayin............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2010, 02:50 PM~18634176
> *Hey...I'm jus sayin............
> *


guess u wasnt saying much then... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18634201
> *guess u wasnt saying much then... :biggrin:
> *


Jus like yo starter wasn't sayin much :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2010, 02:58 PM~18634259
> *Jus like yo starter wasn't sayin much :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


difference is i have a new starter and your fiberglassed quarters are still buckling :rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2010, 02:58 PM~18634259
> *Jus like yo starter wasn't sayin much :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:

that shit was funny


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 02:59 PM~18634263
> *difference is i have a new starter and your quarters are still buckling  :rimshot:
> *


hey...least my shit bucklin cuz its lifted and hot......not just cuz its sittin.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2010, 03:04 PM~18634315
> *:roflmao:
> 
> that shit was funny
> *


yea it was.. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2010, 03:05 PM~18634329
> *hey...least my shit bucklin cuz its lifted and hot......not just cuz its sittin.
> *


my shit aint buckled period.. sitting or not :biggrin: dont be mad bcuz when u drive ur shit down the street it sounds like u got king kong in the trunk but its just those quarters buckling


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 22 2010, 03:31 PM~18633448
> *Any one know where ISS moved to or there phone number?
> thanks
> *


713-672-0066 dave


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 22 2010, 05:17 PM~18634435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2010, 03:43 PM~18634649
> *hmmm
> 
> 
> ...


I hope ur talkin bout da color on da leafin cuz everything about dat bitch is ugly....look like pineapple diarrahea.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 09:12 AM~18630377
> *i tried to buy it from him and he said some white guy was coming to pick it up on saturday, didnt know it was u white boy!    nice fleet..to bad u aint gon do shit with it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: it's just a daily


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 22 2010, 03:49 PM~18634715
> *:biggrin:  it's just a daily
> *


must be nice


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 22 2010, 11:57 AM~18631649
> *give you a bill for the grille
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 22 2010, 12:10 PM~18631775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_no wonder we broke!!!! _:biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 05:50 PM~18634729
> *must be nice
> *


it is :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 22 2010, 05:17 PM~18634435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  _right clicked n saved!!!!_


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 22 2010, 03:59 PM~18634790
> *it is  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: can i get a loan?? :happysad:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 02:48 PM~18633130
> *
> *


     










































:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 22 2010, 04:10 PM~18634889
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


  

































































:biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 06:06 PM~18634852
> *:wow:  can i get a loan??  :happysad:
> *


not bawlin like you, just find the deals.......picked up another one today :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 22 2010, 04:19 PM~18634960
> *not bawlin like you, just find the deals.......picked up another one today  :0
> *


im broke u seen where i live.. the ghetto :happysad:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

1949 chevy deluxe 4 door - $4500 (ne houston)
Date: 2010-08-26, 4:23PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

this is a 49 chevy deluxe i bought for my wife if febuary.we had plans to completly restor the car but things are tough so i have to sell it. It has a 216 straght 6 and 3 on the tree. runs and drives fine but the brakes are not that good. sometimes you have to pump the brakes to stop.i have driven it to our local cruise spot and to a few car shows .it does have some rust here and there but in very good condition for a 61 year old veh.someone put new floors in it before i got it.i put new shocks on the rear.veh sold as is. you can call me at 281-451-0708 between 9am and 9pm.

keywords: 1949 1950 1951 1952 1953 bomb rod lowrider hotrod old school slab chevrolet ratrod

* Location: ne houston
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



































PostingID: 1920938774


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 21 2010, 09:37 PM~18626834
> *soooooo here's a partial account of a text conversation between me and darkness aka sic713 aka michael cato aka blackass......
> 
> it started out normal enough then got a little weird.  if this isn't blatant admission of homosexuality, then wtf.
> ...


*WTF.....YOU FAUKING MORONS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 06:12 PM~18634902
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 















































:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 22 2010, 04:40 PM~18635093
> *:biggrin:
> :wow:
> 
> *


u win... :happysad:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 06:20 PM~18634972
> *im broke u seen where i live.. the ghetto  :happysad:
> *


:uh: maybe back in inglewood


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Sep 22 2010, 04:43 PM~18635116
> *:uh: maybe back in inglewood
> *


 :angry: i moved on up :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 22 2010, 06:37 PM~18635075
> *WTF.....YOU FAUKING MORONS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Sep 22 2010, 04:28 PM~18634526
> *713-672-0066 dave
> *


good looking out homie...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Sep 22 2010, 04:40 PM~18634071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2010, 04:55 PM~18635219
> *:0
> just put a few pillows in the quarter panel.  same thing happen to my old mc.  didnt mention it to lone when i sold it to em.  :biggrin:
> :rimshot:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

1500 firm... think its an 07' 08' 16'

bitch is practically new. very low miles... over 2.5k retail.

call juan from Dela raza CC or PM me for his info.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sic713, *713ridaz*, hoppers4life


:wave:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, AT1in2009, H-town Flip

K DIJO EL RUCO HOMIE...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 22 2010, 06:59 PM~18635707
> *hoppers4life, AT1in2009, H-town Flip
> 
> K DIJO EL RUCO HOMIE...
> *


 manana lo voy a mirar parece que todo bien gracias homie


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Sep 22 2010, 05:11 PM~18635795
> *manana lo voy a mirar parece que todo bien gracias homie
> *



SI SE HACE ESE JALE HOMIE, TODOS LOS PLANES SE VAN AVANSAR Y SALIR MAS PRONTO DE LO PENSADO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2010, 06:15 PM~18635825
> *so i got these spinners in a trade.
> 
> these spinners came from zenith california and there must have been a mistake or something, i dont know.  these spinners were the locking spinners.  however the caps or hats didnt sit flush against hte spinner.  there was about 3/16 gap between the cap and the spinner. and it  didnt look right. it almost looked like the spinners called for the "made in usa ring" around the cap, but the cap is too big on the spinner to allow for that.  so i got them in a trade and i decided to modify them. i grind down the platforms as you can see.
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anybody have some 14s for sale or trade, i got a pair of 12s collecting dust in my garage for trade.. got them from ultimate hustler lonestar :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 22 2010, 04:55 PM~18635219
> *
> just put a few pillows in the quarter panel.  same thing happen to my old mc.  didnt mention it to lone when i sold it to em.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


i didnt mention it to wall either.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Sep 21 2010, 02:11 PM~18623695
> *:0 da switch box is been on da game for a min :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 22 2010, 03:46 PM~18634689
> *I hope ur talkin bout da color on da leafin cuz everything about dat bitch is ugly....look like pineapple diarrahea.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fool said pineapplr CHORRO


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 22 2010, 05:30 PM~18635509
> *1500 firm... think its an 07' 08' 16'
> 
> bitch is practically new. very low miles... over 2.5k retail.
> ...


very good trailer..used it to bring the lac home from dallas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody got a all chrome 13


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 22 2010, 07:18 PM~18635859
> *SI SE HACE ESE JALE HOMIE, TODOS LOS PLANES SE VAN AVANSAR Y SALIR MAS PRONTO DE LO PENSADO
> *


 yes sr  :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2010, 06:18 PM~18635865
> *
> *


word


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2010, 08:33 PM~18636012
> *i didnt mention it to wall either.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18634015
> *as long as its cheaper and credits are transferable, its all good
> *


x2 but its pointless to me cus i could only take one class ar a time cus all i need it my calc and physics classes and you cant take one without the other.. all my other classes are only at uh but that shits 5000 a semester for 4 classes plus books


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 22 2010, 08:04 PM~18636315
> *word
> *




What time we rollin Friday?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 08:45 PM~18636746
> *x2 but its pointless to me cus i could only take one class ar a time cus all i need it my calc and physics classes and you cant take one without the other.. all my other classes are only at uh but that shits 5000 a semester for 4 classes plus books
> *


fk that spensive sht


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2010, 09:45 PM~18636755
> *What time we rollin Friday?
> *


Who's all rollin homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 22 2010, 09:19 PM~18638128
> *Who's all rollin homie
> *


deeeezzzzz nuuttttzzzzzz!!!!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 22 2010, 10:19 PM~18638128
> *Who's all rollin homie
> *




Dont know yet.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 22 2010, 11:19 PM~18638134
> *deeeezzzzz nuuttttzzzzzz!!!!
> *


FUCKIN QUEER :no: :no:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2010, 11:27 PM~18638260
> *Dont know yet.
> *


That's cool


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2010, 10:27 PM~18638260
> *Dont know yet.
> *


4


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 23 2010, 12:19 AM~18638872
> *4
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 22 2010, 11:19 PM~18638872
> *4
> *


Dammit...................


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2010, 11:40 PM~18639065
> *Dammit...................
> *


 :tears: :worship:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 12:40 AM~18639065
> *Dammit...................
> *


im roll'n. Think Hugo will too.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 22 2010, 11:43 PM~18639100
> *im roll'n. Think Hugo will too.
> *


Where we rollin?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 22 2010, 11:43 PM~18639096
> *:tears:  :worship:
> *


Stop it !


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 12:56 AM~18639176
> *Where we rollin?
> *


fuck it we will roll some were :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 12:56 AM~18639176
> *Where we rollin?
> *


to yo house to eat up all ur food in tha fridge


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Lookin for a clean 64 impala steering wheel, don't matter what color...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 09:45 PM~18636746
> *x2 but its pointless to me cus i could only take one class ar a time cus all i need it my calc and physics classes and you cant take one without the other.. all my other classes are only at uh but that shits 5000 a semester for 4 classes plus books
> *


What program are you in that cost that much. It should only be about $3500 for 4 classes. Still not cheap but $5000 for 4 classes sounds like grad school tuition.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 23 2010, 09:04 AM~18640699
> *What program are you in that cost that much. It should only be about $3500 for 4 classes. Still not cheap but $5000 for 4 classes sounds like grad school tuition.
> *


at uh main?? thats how much it was for the 4 classes and all the other bulshit they charge you. my little cousin just started there and it was around the same thing... a little more cus of the freshman class he is taking


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2010, 07:23 AM~18640789
> *at uh main?? thats how much it was for the 4 classes and all the other bulshit they charge you. my little cousin just started there and it was around the same thing... a little more cus of the freshman class he is taking
> *


s
i go to uh main and my 4 classes were 2200 with books 2600..u got fucked just like latin did u with that sunroof!!! :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 09:56 AM~18641004
> *s
> i go to uh main and my 4 classes were 2200 with books 2600..u got fucked just like latin did u with that sunroof!!!  :0
> *


 print page of ps or it didnt. happened


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2010, 08:02 AM~18641039
> * print page of ps or it didnt. happened
> *


both of them happened..  u just got fucked lil dude..plus uhds bootleg ass eservices isnt working right now..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2010, 08:02 AM~18641039
> * print page of ps or it didnt. happened
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hope thats enough proof u got fucked again smurf :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 09:56 AM~18641004
> *s
> i go to uh main and my 4 classes were 2200 with books 2600..u got fucked just like latin did u with that sunroof!!!  :0
> *


 :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2010, 08:24 AM~18641213
> *:angel:
> *


let me rephrase that.. uhd charged him sentimental value on his tuition... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 10:36 AM~18641304
> *let me rephrase that.. uhd charged him sentimental value on his tuition... :biggrin:
> *


not really, i was going to sell it to patrick for a bill but youngster wanted to cockblock him so i told him 300, not thinking that he'd take me serious. he showed up at my home, gave me the 300, took a picture with me since he was all proud of buying that sunroof and drove off. wife said "you sold that p.o.s. car part for 300???" and laughed. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2010, 10:55 AM~18641463
> *not really, i was going to sell it to patrick for a bill but youngster wanted to cockblock him so i told him 300, not thinking that he'd take me serious.  he showed up at my home, gave me the 300, took a picture with me since he was all proud of buying that sunroof and drove off.  wife said "you sold that p.o.s. car part for 300???"  and laughed.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tragic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2010, 08:55 AM~18641463
> *not really, i was going to sell it to patrick for a bill but youngster wanted to cockblock him so i told him 300, not thinking that he'd take me serious.  he showed up at my home, gave me the 300, took a picture with me since he was all proud of buying that sunroof and drove off.  wife said "you sold that p.o.s. car part for 300???"  and laughed.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol...his bad


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 10:16 AM~18641147
> *hope thats enough proof u got fucked again smurf  :happysad:
> *


:| thats uh downtown not main


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2010, 11:07 AM~18641542
> *:| thats uh downtown not main
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2010, 11:10 AM~18641558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


different schools


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2010, 09:55 AM~18641463
> *not really, i was going to sell it to patrick for a bill but youngster wanted to cockblock him so i told him 300, not thinking that he'd take me serious.  he showed up at my home, gave me the 300, took a picture with me since he was all proud of buying that sunroof and drove off.  wife said "you sold that p.o.s. car part for 300???"  and laughed.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 23 2010, 09:07 AM~18641542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 11:15 AM~18641611
> *:uh:
> 
> *


:nosad: you tried talking shit and dont know wtf you talking about..my other cousin pays what you pay at uhd for some wack as career. he didnt go to uh main cus its twice the tuition


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2010, 11:19 AM~18641645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2010, 10:55 AM~18641463
> *not really, i was going to sell it to patrick for a bill but youngster wanted to cockblock him so i told him 300, not thinking that he'd take me serious.  he showed up at my home, gave me the 300, took a picture with me since he was all proud of buying that sunroof and drove off.  wife said "you sold that p.o.s. car part for 300???"  and laughed.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 23 2010, 10:13 AM~18641120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edit? proof of a selfowned?


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

1949 chevy deluxe 4 door - $4500 (ne houston)
Date: 2010-08-26, 4:23PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

this is a 49 chevy deluxe i bought for my wife if febuary.we had plans to completly restor the car but things are tough so i have to sell it. It has a 216 straght 6 and 3 on the tree. runs and drives fine but the brakes are not that good. sometimes you have to pump the brakes to stop.i have driven it to our local cruise spot and to a few car shows .it does have some rust here and there but in very good condition for a 61 year old veh.someone put new floors in it before i got it.i put new shocks on the rear.veh sold as is. you can call me at 281-451-0708 between 9am and 9pm.

keywords: 1949 1950 1951 1952 1953 bomb rod lowrider hotrod old school slab chevrolet ratrod

* Location: ne houston
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



































PostingID: 1920938774


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 23 2010, 09:20 AM~18641648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u self owned yourself when u paid 3 times what a ***** was asking for a fuckin sunroof..then u get all groupie and take a picture with him like he some sort of sunroof god...do me and yourself a favor and cancel your internet service.. thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2010, 09:13 AM~18641595
> *different schools
> *


same school different location... what makes uh main campus professors better than uh downtowns professors, probably because you pay twice what we pay in tuition right??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MY HOMIE IN THE MARKET FOR A 93-96 FLEETWOOD. NOTHING WITH CLUB LOGOS AND NOTHING WITH CRAZY SILVER LEAF, SOMETHING SIMPLE AND CLEAN, LIFTED PREFERABLY. LET ME KNOW. MONEY READY.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 11:42 AM~18641843
> *
> u self owned yourself when u paid 3 times what a ***** was asking for a fuckin sunroof..then u get all groupie and take a picture with him like he some sort of sunroof god...do me and yourself a favor and cancel your internet service.. thanks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 09:44 AM~18641855
> *same school different location... what makes uh main campus professors better than uh downtowns professors, probably because you pay twice what we pay in tuition right??
> *


most educational establishments teach you the same over all thing. teach you how to get up and go to work for some else. and make someone else money. im guilty of it too. they should start it off in elementary how to teach children to be entrepenuers and be self sufficient and this country would be in a better position, and would not depend on chinas wheels for example :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 22 2010, 07:45 PM~18636746
> *x2 but its pointless to me cus i could only take one class ar a time cus all i need it my calc and physics classes and you cant take one without the other.. all my other classes are only at uh but that shits 5000 a semester for 4 classes plus books
> *


dam pimpin, thats alot of money u gona be 50k in the whole by the time u graduate. is it really worth it???? 

now degree jobs are starting to check credit scores as part of interview process, i know this because my homie missed out on 80k a year job cuz of his low credit score. so what happens when u have a 50k student loan in your name and you cant get the position u went to school for because you have low credit score.......the loan works against u .


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 23 2010, 10:20 AM~18641652
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 10:56 AM~18641942
> *dam pimpin, thats alot of money u gona be 50k in the whole by the time u graduate. is it really worth it????
> 
> now degree jobs are starting to check credit scores as part of interview process, i know this because my homie missed out on 80k a year job cuz of his low credit score. so what happens when u have a 50k student loan in your name and you cant get the position u went to school for because you have low credit score.......the loan works against u .
> *


good, your credit shows responsibility. should be a requirement everywhere.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 09:49 AM~18641888
> *most educational establishments teach you the same over all thing. teach you how to get up and go to work for some else. and make someone else money. im guilty of it too. they should start it off in elementary how to teach children to be entrepenuers and be self sufficient and this country would be in a better position, and would not depend on chinas wheels for example  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 23 2010, 09:49 AM~18641887
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey mr sunroof god :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 23 2010, 07:10 AM~18640734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love that fuckin car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2010, 09:59 AM~18641968
> *good, your credit shows responsibility. should be a requirement everywhere.
> 
> 
> *


i agree. thats what i told him. pay bills on time wouldnt have that problem


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2010, 10:01 AM~18641991
> *love that fuckin car
> *


on the trunk mural.. my cousin spanks white 59 is on there.. he from streetlife in l.a. :biggrin: he sold it to the japs for 75k


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 11:44 AM~18641861
> *MY HOMIE IN THE MARKET FOR A 93-96 FLEETWOOD. NOTHING WITH CLUB LOGOS AND NOTHING WITH CRAZY SILVER LEAF, SOMETHING SIMPLE AND CLEAN, LIFTED PREFERABLY. LET ME KNOW. MONEY READY.
> *


uhd dont have classes for mechanical engineer uh main does. yes it will be worth it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 11:56 AM~18641942
> *dam pimpin, thats alot of money u gona be 50k in the whole by the time u graduate. is it really worth it????
> 
> now degree jobs are starting to check credit scores as part of interview process, i know this because my homie missed out on 80k a year job cuz of his low credit score. so what happens when u have a 50k student loan in your name and you cant get the position u went to school for because you have low credit score.......the loan works against u .
> *


thats why im not at uh main cus i dont want a loan im paying everything out my pocket


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 11:42 AM~18641843
> *i have all i need and more and dont have a degree.. im going to school for self satisfaction..no ****.. while u still getting ass raped to get a GOOD CAREER, I already have what you are TRYING to acquire...
> u self owned yourself when u paid 3 times what a ***** was asking for a fuckin sunroof..then u get all groupie and take a picture with him like he some sort of sunroof god...do me and yourself a favor and cancel your internet service.. thanks
> *


damn this boy getting more owned on here than kunte kinte LMAO


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 23 2010, 09:10 AM~18640734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: clean ass fleetwooOOoOod :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 11:56 AM~18641942
> *dam pimpin, thats alot of money u gona be 50k in the whole by the time u graduate. is it really worth it????
> 
> now degree jobs are starting to check credit scores as part of interview process, i know this because my homie missed out on 80k a year job cuz of his low credit score. so what happens when u have a 50k student loan in your name and you cant get the position u went to school for because you have low credit score.......the loan works against u .
> *


most of these graduates these days do not find the job that they were studying for, college is a waste of money nowadays.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 12:01 PM~18641989
> *hey mr sunroof god  :wave:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 23 2010, 10:23 AM~18642157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** prolly paid latin to take the picture with him :cheesy: total price of sunroof 325.00


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 11:44 AM~18641855
> *same school different location... what makes uh main campus professors better than uh downtowns professors, probably because you pay twice what we pay in tuition right??
> *


WHY DON'T YOU JUST GO TO DIFFERENT SCHOOLS TOGETHER?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 01:00 PM~18642477
> *:biggrin:
> ***** prolly paid latin to take the picture with him  :cheesy:  total price of sunroof 325.00
> *


SUNROOF WAS JUST AN EXCUSE?? :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 11:56 AM~18641942
> *dam pimpin, thats alot of money u gona be 50k in the whole by the time u graduate. is it really worth it????
> 
> now degree jobs are starting to check credit scores as part of interview process, i know this because my homie missed out on 80k a year job cuz of his low credit score. so what happens when u have a 50k student loan in your name and you cant get the position u went to school for because you have low credit score.......the loan works against u .
> *


If he works it right and takes everything he can at HCC or San Jac he can finish for about 25K because no matter where the basics came from the degree still says the same thing. 25K may seem like alot for school but an education is somthing that can never be taken away from you, which is why I don't understand how everyone will drop 25K on a car but say that it is a waste to spend that on education.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 23 2010, 01:04 PM~18642510
> *If he works it right and takes everything he can at HCC or San Jac he can finish for about 25K because no matter where the basics came from the degree still says the same thing. 25K may seem like alot for school but an education is somthing that can never be taken away from you, which is why I don't understand how everyone will drop 25K on a car but say that it is a waste to spend that on education.
> *


  it pays off.  

if homeboy is getting student loans and paying on them while going to school, it won't affect his credit.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Sep 23 2010, 11:02 AM~18642487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 23 2010, 12:04 PM~18642510
> *If he works it right and takes everything he can at HCC or San Jac he can finish for about 25K because no matter where the basics came from the degree still says the same thing. 25K may seem like alot for school but an education is somthing that can never be taken away from you, which is why I don't understand how everyone will drop 25K on a car but say that it is a waste to spend that on education.
> *


cus you cant floss education on the blvd :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Half you maricones didnt even finish grade school no? Giving this foo advice is like the blind leading the blind LOL


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 23 2010, 02:32 PM~18643853
> *Half you maricones didnt even finish grade school no?  Giving this foo advice is like the blind leading the blind LOL
> *


actually ... everyone posting right now, either got a degree or two, or working on one

:wow: 


just realized that.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2010, 12:56 PM~18643537
> *cus you cant floss education on the blvd  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2010, 03:37 PM~18643897
> *actually ... everyone posting right now, either got a degree or two, or working on one
> 
> :wow:
> ...


cant tell with all the terrible spelling LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2010, 02:56 PM~18643537
> *cus you cant floss education on the blvd  :0
> *


x 1000 LMAO

but within a decade, an educated man will floss a German luxury automobile and have a fine azz barely legal wife :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 23 2010, 01:39 PM~18643922
> *cant tell with all the terrible spelling LOL
> *


tank yu mhistur teecher :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2010, 03:37 PM~18643897
> *actually ... everyone posting right now, either got a degree or two, or working on one
> 
> :wow:
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 23 2010, 02:42 PM~18643951
> *
> *



with as many ignorant comments on Hou lows topic you would never think there so many "educated" people on here


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 03:41 PM~18643943
> *tank yu mhistur teecher  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


never said I was edumacated  :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got some all chrome 13 with tires will need some new tires no pic ,can sent a pic thew phone , only good for a hopper or project hit up or text 832 877 4057 200 obo


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 23 2010, 03:46 PM~18643986
> *with as many ignorant comments on Hou lows topic you would never think there so many "educated" people on here
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 23 2010, 01:47 PM~18643991
> *never said I was edumacated    :biggrin:
> *


kewl mee eether :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 23 2010, 03:39 PM~18643922
> *cant tell with all the terrible spelling LOL
> *


I didn't major in spelling.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18644039
> *I didn't major in spelling.
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18644039
> *I didn't major in spelling.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 03:49 PM~18644014
> *kewl mee eether  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Any 20's or 22's for sale that will fit a 2006 Malibu ???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 23 2010, 02:57 PM~18644097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where TONY-O bought his degree :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18644097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bah hahahaha, my proffessor said that the school is a joke and a complete waste of money. Its not even accredited.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Sep 23 2010, 02:05 PM~18644171
> *Any 20's or 22's for sale that will fit a 2006 Malibu ???
> *


pm sent


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 23 2010, 01:47 PM~18643989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat u trying to spend???????


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 23 2010, 08:24 AM~18640502
> *Lookin for a clean 64 impala steering wheel, don't matter what color...
> *




jus fix yours with epoxy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 23 2010, 05:20 PM~18644747
> *nice stock lac
> 
> wat u trying to spend???????
> *


watch out with ragylacky. he's known to sell shit for triple of his asking price *cough* cadillac *cough*......
(sunroof me, busted ass cadillac ragalac = good businessmen)

just an fyi: dont eat at el toro restaurant during their lunch buffet. i've had bad cramps and even worse gas like no other time. i rate that restaurant two :thumbsdown: and a limpdick for having ugly ass waitresses. this is paco zindler! eye witness shits!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2010, 07:45 PM~18636755
> *What time we rollin Friday?
> *


around 730pm,,,, dont know location yet.....hugo working on it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 23 2010, 06:08 PM~18646199
> *around 730pm,,,, dont know location yet.....hugo working on it
> *


coo


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 06:33 PM~18646469
> *
> *


phone workin yet? sent u a pic


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2010, 06:37 PM~18646518
> *phone workin yet? sent u a pic
> *


nope waiting for it to come in.. pm it to me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 06:40 PM~18646550
> *nope waiting for it to come in.. pm it to me
> *


its in my phone.. nothin special


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 23 2010, 04:57 PM~18645094
> *jus fix yours with epoxy
> *


Can't had a turn nob that rub a deep gash into the wheel :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 23 2010, 06:47 PM~18646599
> *Can't had a turn nob that rub a deep gash into the wheel  :angry:
> *


then sand it and put light weight body filler ..
done it plenty of times


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

zeton spinners just sold. thanks for shopping.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2010, 06:42 PM~18646559
> *its in my phone.. nothin special
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 06:51 PM~18646639
> *zeton spinners just sold. thanks for shopping.
> *


Lemme guess.....somebody bought em and put em on some chinas???? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 23 2010, 07:00 PM~18646732
> *Lemme guess.....somebody bought em and put em on some chinas???? :uh:
> *


sheeeeet iono. all i know is i got beer money now :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 07:02 PM~18646747
> *sheeeeet iono. all i know is i got beer money now  :biggrin:
> *


Buy me a fruity drink????? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 23 2010, 07:04 PM~18646783
> *Buy me a fruity drink????? :dunno:
> *


bitch how about i buy an AC delco seal instead of that cheap shit you bought :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2010, 07:06 PM~18646797
> *bitch how about i buy an AC delco seal instead of that cheap shit you bought  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


U get wat u pay for.....u said u was ona budget.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 23 2010, 07:22 PM~18646970
> *U get wat u pay for.....u said u was ona budget.
> *


and when u dont say u on a budget, your car doesnt start :uh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2010, 09:45 PM~18636755
> *What time we rollin Friday?
> *


*MY ***** :biggrin: *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 07:23 PM~18646987
> *and when u dont say u on a budget, your car doesnt start  :uh:
> *


:uh: I had nothin to do wit dat....I plead da 5th.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 07:23 PM~18646987
> *and when u dont say u on a budget, your car doesnt start  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 07:23 PM~18646987
> *and when u dont say u on a budget, your car doesnt start  :uh:
> *


I'M JUS SAYIN....DID THE CAR START N RUN WHEN IT LEFT MY SHOP CALI???????? Mf EVEN BURNT THE THREAD OF THE TIRE......!!!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: dj short dog, Big-Tymer, HMART1970




:wave:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

What's up, prince's on 59 for Friday nite spot :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Sep 23 2010, 06:08 PM~18646199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 23 2010, 07:35 PM~18647128-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it did, sic said the starter wires were loose, dont trip i got a new one already..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18646783
> *Buy me a fruity drink????? :dunno:
> *


did that once, you didn't show


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 23 2010, 07:08 PM~18646199
> *around 730pm,,,, dont know location yet.....hugo working on it
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 23 2010, 09:14 PM~18647480
> *
> *


Whats up on that west coast mix... :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 23 2010, 08:26 PM~18647023
> *Yes sir</span>*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 23 2010, 08:36 PM~18647696
> *Whats up on that west coast mix... :biggrin:
> *



in the werks!!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 08:30 PM~18647635
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> yea it did, sic said the starter wires were loose, dont trip i got a new one already..
> *


So.........benihanas???? :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

another Empire fleetwood out the paint booth


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18648006
> *another Empire fleetwood out the paint booth
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 23 2010, 08:52 PM~18647876
> *So.........benihanas???? :uh:
> *


yea when i get my car running we gonna go in that :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 23 2010, 09:04 PM~18648006
> *another Empire fleetwood out the paint booth
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 23 2010, 09:13 PM~18648104
> *yea when i get my car running we gonna go in that  :biggrin:
> *


:|


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMN CADILLACS ARE SETTIN IT OFF IN THIS BITCH THIS YEAR


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 23 2010, 09:16 PM~18648135
> *:|
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 23 2010, 09:17 PM~18648140
> *DAMN CADILLACS ARE SETTIN IT OFF IN THIS BITCH THIS YEAR
> *


:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 23 2010, 09:17 PM~18648140
> *DAMN CADILLACS ARE SETTIN IT OFF IN THIS BITCH THIS YEAR
> *


your turn coming soon


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2010, 10:36 PM~18647699
> *Yes sir
> *


Lets do this


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Sep 23 2010, 10:36 PM~18648307
> *Lets do this
> 
> 
> *




Im ridin with you in the a/c :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 24 2010, 12:11 AM~18648625
> *Im ridin with you in the a/c  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Sep 22 2010, 12:01 PM~18632216
> *Looking for a driver side window ( front ) for a 94 fleetwood any one have one hit me up 832-767-9001
> *


pm sent


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 23 2010, 09:27 PM~18648236
> *your turn coming soon
> *


YESSIRRRRR


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 23 2010, 08:08 PM~18646199
> *around 730pm,,,, dont know location yet.....hugo working on it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 24 2010, 12:19 AM~18649098
> *pm sent
> *


i have it 30.00 bucks


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Good morning my fellow lowriders....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 23 2010, 11:35 PM~18649175
> *YESSIRRRRR
> *


welcome to empire homie :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 23 2010, 08:10 PM~18647437
> *What's up, prince's on 59 for Friday nite spot :biggrin:
> *


so this is confirmed? see ya there


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 05:38 AM~18649986
> *so this is confirmed? see ya there
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Sep 24 2010, 04:24 AM~18649980
> *welcome to empire homie :biggrin:
> *


PRECIATE THAT HOMIE


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18633643
> *No they moved some where off 610 .. I dont think its called the same , but same owner...
> *


 it's called Bowen Foam & Fabrics, it,s at 7100 north loop east suite A-7 Houston, TX 77028 . phone # 713-672-3959 . the owner name David Bowen , hope these help you bro


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 24 2010, 06:53 AM~18650007
> *:wow:
> *


you picking me up?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Sep 22 2010, 04:27 PM~18633965
> *I have this Billet Specialties Tru Trac serpentine premium kit 13125WA I paid 2000.00 for it looking to trade for a complete show bike or trike for my son.. Everything is still brand new in box. only opened it for pics. I was going to use it in my 62 but sold the car. post up trades if anyone is interested thanks
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Sep 24 2010, 07:46 AM~18650333
> *it's called Bowen Foam & Fabrics, it,s at 7100 north loop east  suite  A-7 Houston, TX 77028  . phone # 713-672-3959  .  the owner name David Bowen , hope these help you bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks bro that really helps .. going at lunch time :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2010, 07:48 AM~18650343
> *you picking me up?
> *


 :wow: :wow: you going????? What's wrong with ur ride?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 24 2010, 10:38 AM~18650953
> *:wow:  :wow:  you going????? What's wrong with ur ride?
> *


nothing is wrong. i just don't want to drive it across town. :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2010, 10:02 AM~18651156
> *nothing is wrong.  i just don't want to drive it across town.  :biggrin:
> *


Ask one of ur car club members to scoop u up :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2010, 09:02 AM~18651156
> *nothing is wrong.  i just don't want to drive it across town.  :biggrin:
> *


put sum gas and hit the freeway


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2010, 11:02 AM~18651156
> *nothing is wrong.  i just don't want to drive it across town.  :biggrin:
> *


take that jazzy power chair of yours


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 24 2010, 11:08 AM~18651205
> *Ask one of ur car club members to scoop u up :happysad:
> *


i would but they're busy and doubt they'd want to go. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2010, 11:31 AM~18651380
> *take that jazzy power chair of yours
> *


lol i have to be short dog in order to ride with blowjoe. :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 11:12 AM~18651223
> *put sum gas and hit the freeway
> *


plates are in previous owner, haven't had a chance to hit the courthouse to transfer. don't want to get pulled over by the hicksquad around here.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 24 2010, 07:38 AM~18650115
> *Car Club: EMPIRE lowrider club*


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2010, 11:33 AM~18651399
> *lol i have to be short dog in order to ride with blowjoe.  :tears:
> *


you can be in the middle, and go "ski"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2010, 11:36 AM~18651419
> *you can be in the middle, and go "ski"
> *


negatory sir, i'll stay home instead. :burn:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2010, 10:36 AM~18651419
> *you can be in the middle, and go "ski"
> *


la montaña espalda quebrada style.....hahaha


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2010, 09:36 AM~18651418
> *:0
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2010, 09:36 AM~18651418
> *:0
> *





















Da best ....FUCK DA REST!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 24 2010, 02:07 PM~18652450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2010, 02:23 PM~18652572
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 24 2010, 02:07 PM~18652450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


kit cars? :wow:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2010, 02:29 PM~18653470
> *kit cars?  :wow:
> *


No sir.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2010, 02:29 PM~18653470
> *kit cars?  :wow:
> *


real deals.. seen them in person :wow: :wow: them thangs was sitting by my caprice and i wanted to scrap that bitch on the spot :happysad: i need to get some money


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 24 2010, 03:06 PM~18653746
> *real deals.. seen them in person  :wow:  :wow:  them thangs was sitting by my caprice and i wanted to scrap that bitch on the spot  :happysad:  i need to get some money
> *


make a ***** feel just a bit bad hu fuckin hunnit thousand cars next to our buckets :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 24 2010, 03:08 PM~18653764
> *make a ***** feel just a bit bad hu fuckin hunnit thousand cars next to our buckets  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


naw not really, i have what i need  would be nice to have that but i know i cant afford it :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 23 2010, 08:10 PM~18647437
> *What's up, prince's on 59 for Friday nite spot :biggrin:
> *


10-4


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

WUT DESE ****** ROLLIN


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 24 2010, 05:13 PM~18653813
> *Prince's on 59......10-4
> *


*FOR RIDERS ON THE SOUTH EAST IF YOU WANT TO ROLL TOGETHER WE ARE MEETIN UP AT SLICK WILLIES/ MONROE & 45 BETWEEN 7-7:30*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 24 2010, 03:06 PM~18653746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rather have a low, than have one of those cars. :dunno: 

i dont even know what kind of cars those are?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 03:36 PM~18653990
> *rather have a low, than have one of those cars.  :dunno:
> 
> i dont even know what kind of cars those are?
> *


those are pussy magnets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 24 2010, 03:42 PM~18654019
> *those are pussy magnets
> *


my fat ass cant fit in those cars


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 03:47 PM~18654088
> *my fat ass cant fit in those cars
> *


lol.. u dont weigh more than i do and i can fit.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 24 2010, 04:42 PM~18654019
> *those are pussy magnets
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 24 2010, 02:07 PM~18652450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: i knew i should of gone today!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 24 2010, 03:42 PM~18654019
> *those are pussy magnets
> *


slimonthabumperrrrrr>>>>>>that splains tha picture :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2010, 03:55 PM~18654146
> *that splains tha picture  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. prolly his default on facebook..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2010, 03:55 PM~18654146
> *slimonthabumperrrrrr>>>>>>that splains tha picture  :biggrin:
> *


tell slim to see if that moonroof motor u have will work for my car


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i dont know why people act like fools about those kinda cars. sorry but big deal. i see them everyday out here, like i see neons and camrys. there was an orange lambo like that one in the picture at a house down the street from mine and i didnt stop to take pictures.

when i worked in the law office, one of the attorneys had a ferrari. and i'm just not impressed by those exotics.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2010, 05:54 PM~18654139
> *:angry:  i knew i should of gone today!
> *


for what, to gawk at cars you can never afford? fuk that shit, I dont get caught looking


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big I Hou Tex, Big-Tymer

Mayne Shane, they gots some good looking girls at the TWIC office :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2010, 05:55 PM~18654146
> *slimonthabumperrrrrr>>>>>>that splains tha picture  :biggrin:
> *


no this explains a slim pic


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18654629
> *for what, to gawk at cars you can never afford? fuk that shit, I dont get caught looking
> *


but you still do it ? :|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 24 2010, 07:11 PM~18654623
> *i dont know why people act like fools about those kinda cars.  sorry but big deal.  i see them everyday out here, like i see neons and camrys.  there was an orange lambo like that one in the picture at a house down the street from mine and i didnt stop to take pictures.
> 
> when i worked in the law office, one of the attorneys had a ferrari.  and i'm just not impressed by those exotics.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2010, 07:15 PM~18654652
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big I Hou Tex, Big-Tymer
> 
> ...


 :angry: i want my 125 back and fuck their 5 years


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18654629
> *for what, to gawk at cars you can never afford? fuk that shit, I dont get caught looking
> *


thought we had this discussion before. with your chino eyes.. you never get caught looking at anything. 

:rimshot:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 24 2010, 05:11 PM~18654623
> *i dont know why people act like fools about those kinda cars.  sorry but big deal.  i see them everyday out here, like i see neons and camrys.  there was an orange lambo like that one in the picture at a house down the street from mine and i didnt stop to take pictures.
> 
> when i worked in the law office, one of the attorneys had a ferrari.  and i'm just not impressed by those exotics.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 24 2010, 10:00 PM~18655746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 24 2010, 09:46 PM~18655633
> *:uh:
> *


you didn't take prom lac to tonights gathering?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2010, 11:05 PM~18656177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not feeling the rims. but still nice.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a lac for sale.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 09:14 PM~18656235
> *i got a lac for sale.
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 11:14 PM~18656235
> *i got a lac for sale.
> *


is it running?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 24 2010, 09:15 PM~18656250
> *:0
> *


+1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2010, 09:18 PM~18656263
> *is it running?
> *


hopefully ill be back in action tomorrow. shit happens :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 09:14 PM~18656235
> *i got a lac for sale.
> *


i got a caprice for sale 500.00 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 10:14 PM~18656235
> *i got a lac for sale.
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 11:14 PM~18656235
> *i got a lac for sale.
> *


daytons, bumpa kit, grille, cut, and chariot top!! bout time


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18656306
> *hopefully ill be back in action tomorrow. shit happens  :happysad:
> *


ALREADYYYY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18656306
> *hopefully ill be back in action tomorrow. shit happens  :happysad:
> *


bawla tawk!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 24 2010, 11:24 PM~18656309
> *i got a caprice for sale 500.00  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 24 2010, 09:38 PM~18656426
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 24 2010, 11:35 PM~18656405
> *bawla tawk!
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 09:14 PM~18656235
> *i got a lac for sale.
> *


U ain't got shit for sale till u come pay this bill......


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 24 2010, 10:07 PM~18656707
> *U ain't got shit for sale till u come pay this bill......
> *


mayne hold up....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 24 2010, 10:08 PM~18656715
> *mayne hold up....
> *


dont start jr.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18656306
> *hopefully ill be back in action tomorrow. shit happens  :happysad:
> *


yep.. it does

all 3 of my relays went out at once 2 weeks ago.. car stall under i-45 and edgebrook.. ***** had to push


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2010, 10:14 PM~18656748
> *yep.. it does
> 
> all 3 of my relays went out at once 2 weeks ago.. car stall under i-45 and edgebrook.. ***** had to push
> *


princes was pretty cool though, i think fudruckers got them beat though??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got home. I lost everybody in downtown. Washington and downtown was pretty cool cruising through. Princes kinda sucked, too far and not that great.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2010, 12:26 AM~18656860
> *Just got home. I lost everybody in downtown. Washington and downtown was pretty cool cruising through. Princes kinda sucked, too far and not that great.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: it was kool


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2010, 10:12 PM~18656737
> *dont start jr.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*SWEET LIL RIDE HOME :biggrin: *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 25 2010, 01:01 AM~18657156
> *SWEET LIL RIDE HOME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: good turn out to night at princes burger on 59 shot out to those who were there :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 25 2010, 01:01 AM~18657156
> *SWEET LIL RIDE HOME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2010, 12:26 AM~18656860
> *Just got home. I lost everybody in downtown. Washington and downtown was pretty cool cruising through. Princes kinda sucked, too far and not that great.
> *


*HELL THE FUCK YEAH WE GOTTSS TO DO THE DOWNTOWN THANG  *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 25 2010, 01:01 AM~18657156
> *SWEET LIL RIDE HOME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good job hugo i like the pics ese


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 25 2010, 12:24 AM~18657301
> *HELL THE FUCK YEAH WE GOTTSS TO DO THE DOWNTOWN THANG
> *



Im down to cruise through downtown again. The rest well.......maybe not. :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 25 2010, 01:29 AM~18657327
> *good job hugo i like the pics ese
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 25 2010, 01:24 AM~18657301
> *HELL THE FUCK YEAH WE GOTTSS TO DO THE DOWNTOWN THANG
> *


thats what the fuck im talkin about


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 25 2010, 12:29 AM~18657327
> *good job hugo i like the pics ese
> *




x62


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 24 2010, 10:17 PM~18656775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 24 2010, 10:47 PM~18657046
> *:twak:
> *


zzzt zzttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2010, 12:04 AM~18657482
> *yea.. princes burgers arent that great.. i lost my appetite after the 1st 3 bites..
> 
> 
> *


food isnt that bad. i rate them about 7.5 out of 10. but then again im fat.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big-Tymer, arabretard, MR.64wagon
what up.. :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

what it do. looks like a nice group cruise happened last night


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 24 2010, 11:01 PM~18657156
> *SWEET LIL RIDE HOME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man that shit was fun. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Sep 25 2010, 07:29 AM~18658263
> *man that shit was fun. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


eman said he getting bigbody fleet soon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

in ptown now. ain't seen this many mojos with running boards since mexico soccer team was in town


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 24 2010, 08:24 PM~18656309
> *i got a caprice for sale 500.00  :0
> *


DO YOU DELIVER? GOT MONEY ON HAND AND WAITTIN..... GOT TITLE?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 06:46 AM~18658117
> *food isnt that bad. i rate them about 7.5 out of 10. but then again im fat.
> *


lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Sep 25 2010, 09:29 AM~18658263
> *man that shit was fun. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*WHERE DID YOU BREAK AWAY AND HEAD BACK TO YOUR HOOD?*


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

all chrome 13 for sale not the best ,only good for hopper or project hit can text a pic 832 8774057


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 12:17 AM~18656775
> *princes was pretty cool though, i think fudruckers got them beat though??
> *


fack fudruckers


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 24 2010, 08:00 PM~18654945
> *thought we had this discussion before.  with your chino eyes.. you never get caught looking at anything.
> 
> :rimshot:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2010, 07:47 PM~18654844
> *but you still do it ? :|
> *


 :no: but you admitted to it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 24 2010, 07:48 PM~18654850
> *:angry:  i want my 125 back and fuck their 5 years
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

the datail on this shit :wow: 


WHAT ABOUT THIS WORK IN THE TRUNK!




















HOW ABOUT THOSE PATTERNS BEHIND THE FENDERS?








AND CHECK OUT THE BACK OF THE TRUNK SO SERIOUS WORK.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2010, 12:14 PM~18658932
> *the detail on this shit  :wow:
> WHAT ABOUT THIS WORK IN THE TRUNK!
> 
> ...


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 25 2010, 08:13 AM~18658455
> *DO YOU DELIVER? GOT MONEY ON HAND AND WAITTIN..... GOT TITLE?
> *


 :happysad: yea got title, new plates, current registration, and insurance :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2010, 12:14 PM~18658932
> *the datail on this shit  :wow:
> WHAT ABOUT THIS WORK IN THE TRUNK!
> 
> ...


thats pretty nice, is that yours? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 25 2010, 01:49 PM~18659468
> *thats pretty nice, is that yours?  :0
> *


for someone that went to college youre pretty damn stupid, did i say the detail on my shit?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2010, 02:21 PM~18659639
> *for someone that went to college youre pretty damn stupid, did i say the detail on my shit?
> *


bah hahahaha, dont get angwe lil dewd, obviously you didnt get the sarcasm you fukin cheerleading pom pom having bitch


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 25 2010, 12:49 PM~18659734
> *bah hahahaha, dont get angwe lil dewd, obviously you didnt get the sarcasm you fukin cheerleading pom pom having bitch
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 25 2010, 02:21 PM~18659639
> *for someone that went to college youre pretty damn stupid, did i say the detail on my shit?
> *


whats stupid is you making yourself look stupid trying to facilitate car cruise functions and you show up in a bus :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 25 2010, 12:58 PM~18659768
> *whats stupid is you making yourself look stupid trying to facilitate car cruise functions and you show up in a bus  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2010, 03:05 PM~18659785
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


im just sayin what eveyone already knows......cept for his "college attending" azz :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 25 2010, 01:07 PM~18659794
> *im just sayin what eveyone already knows......cept for his "college attending"  azz  :uh:
> *


hahahah...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 25 2010, 01:07 PM~18659794
> *im just sayin what eveyone already knows......cept for his "college attending"  azz  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 25 2010, 12:49 PM~18659734
> *bah hahahaha, dont get angwe lil dewd, obviously you didnt get the sarcasm you fukin cheerleading pom pom having bitch
> *


In my mind i imagin you say that in chris's voice peter's son from family guy :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 25 2010, 03:45 PM~18659976
> *In my mind i imagin you say that in chris's voice peter's son from family guy  :biggrin:
> *


your a sick bastard LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 25 2010, 01:45 PM~18659976
> *In my mind i imagin you say that in chris's voice peter's son from family guy  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

w3YT-Q32nHw&feature=grec_index


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2010, 03:24 PM~18660405
> *w3YT-Q32nHw&feature=grec_index
> *


damn i miss crenshaw, it will never be like that again


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2010, 04:27 PM~18660416
> *damn i miss crenshaw, it will never be like that again
> *


Wish some shit was poppin like that over here. At least you got some of that action.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2010, 04:24 PM~18660405
> *w3YT-Q32nHw&feature=grec_index
> *


by the second min HPD be on the scene round these parst


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Sep 25 2010, 03:44 PM~18660524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats how lapd is now, ask boiler about when we was in la and we were getting chased around by cops to different spots, :angry:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2010, 03:44 PM~18660524
> *Wish some shit was poppin like that over here. At least you got some of that action.
> *


x2.. id be riding every weekend


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2010, 05:47 PM~18661179
> *x2.. id be riding every weekend
> *


u would be rolling daily...  any given day in la u can see a lolo on the streets,


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

DAMN RAIN


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2010, 05:49 PM~18661189
> *u would be rolling daily...  any given day in la u can see a lolo on the streets,
> *


mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2010, 03:24 PM~18660405
> *w3YT-Q32nHw&feature=grec_index
> *


2:15, og charles clayton in 8 ball.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2010, 06:32 PM~18661425
> *mayne
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 07:34 PM~18661430
> *2:15, og charles clayton in 8 ball.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18661481
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 07:46 PM~18661482
> *:uh:
> *


 :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2010, 06:48 PM~18661490
> *:run:
> *


lac is back in full effect. thanks to that half ass mechanic with no shirt


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2010, 03:24 PM~18660405
> *w3YT-Q32nHw&feature=grec_index
> *


 :wow: This needs to be on a DVD...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 25 2010, 06:58 PM~18661553
> *:wow: This needs to be on a DVD...
> *


was on vhs like 15 years ago


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 25 2010, 06:58 PM~18661553
> *:wow: This needs to be on a DVD...
> *


it is


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Sep 25 2010, 06:46 PM~18661481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh u and freedo neeed to stay da fuck away from dat mc........bitch takin heads off :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 25 2010, 07:05 PM~18661588
> *
> 
> Oh u and freedo neeed to stay da fuck away from dat mc........bitch takin heads off :0 :0
> *


fuck that god dam car. i win. lone - 1 mc -0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 09:06 PM~18661593
> *fuck that god dam car. i win. lone - 1 mc -0
> *


arm - 0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2010, 07:16 PM~18661638
> *arm - 0
> *


shit happens when youre sober. sober last night, lac breaks down, sober today, almost break my arm. guess i know what i need to do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 07:22 PM~18661664
> *shit happens when youre sober. sober last night, lac breaks down, sober today, almost break my arm.  guess i know what i need to do
> *


stop jacking off in the lac?? take notes from ragalac and consume in the back seat with live body... :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18661664
> *shit happens when youre sober. sober last night, lac breaks down, sober today, almost break my arm.  guess i know what i need to do
> *


thats how the 3 prong mafia lives they life!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2010, 07:24 PM~18661674
> *stop jacking off in the lac?? take notes from ragalac and consume in the back seat with live body... :happysad:
> *


i guess when u dont drive a car u can treat it like a bed, im just sayin?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2010, 07:24 PM~18661674
> *stop jacking off in the lac?? take notes from ragalac and consume in the back seat with live body... :happysad:
> *


wish my car still had a bench seat sometimes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 25 2010, 07:27 PM~18661690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 25 2010, 07:31 PM~18661717
> *lol
> i bet
> *


hard to conceive with a fiberglass console and buckets


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2010, 07:33 PM~18661735
> *hard to conceive with a fiberglass console and buckets
> *


and steering column sitting in your lap :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 25 2010, 07:24 PM~18661676
> *thats how the 3 prong mafia lives they life!
> *


3pm fo lyfe


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 07:27 PM~18661690
> *i guess when u dont drive a car u can treat it like a bed, im just sayin?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 25 2010, 08:05 PM~18661588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


once im done with this suspension, Im putting the ls up for sale


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

*RAIN AINT GONA FK WITH NOONE UNLESS YOU GOT A CHOP TOP, ITS GONA BE HIT N MISS SO DONT SWEAT IT... WE'LL BE GETTING EVERYTHING READY BEFORE THE SUN COMES UP.. 

SET UP 8AM TO 12 NOON SHOW FROM 12-5 AWARDS @ 4:30 INDOORS WILL BE OPEN EARLY AT THE RESTAURANT AND BAR WHERE THEY WILL BE PLAYING THE GAME

... 13 YEARS GADAMIT. INDEPENDENTLY OWNED AND OPERATED. 

SEE YALL HOMIES OUT THERE... *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 25 2010, 08:50 PM~18662161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 25 2010, 08:35 PM~18662063
> *once im done with this suspension, Im putting the ls up for sale
> *


:0 :0 fuck it....jus make it a hopper!!! :run: :run:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *HMART1970*


go to sleep with yo sick ass :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

2 MONTH BLUE FAWN RAZORS EDGE FEMALE PITBULL FOR SALE $600 WIT PAPERS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 26 2010, 10:52 AM~18663940
> *2 MONTH BLUE FAWN RAZORS EDGE FEMALE PITBULL FOR SALE $600 WIT PAPERS
> *


give u 150 cash


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Go Texans


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 26 2010, 08:52 AM~18663940
> *2 MONTH BLUE FAWN RAZORS EDGE FEMALE PITBULL FOR SALE $600 WIT PAPERS
> *


pm me pics


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 26 2010, 01:51 PM~18665180
> *Go Texans
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 26 2010, 03:39 PM~18665491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you waste no time


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 26 2010, 01:39 PM~18665491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 26 2010, 03:40 PM~18665502
> *damn you waste no time
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 26 2010, 03:44 PM~18665525
> *
> *


you should use that time to build that bucket of yours :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 26 2010, 03:47 PM~18665542
> *you should use that time to build that bucket of yours  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 26 2010, 03:48 PM~18665552
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 26 2010, 01:47 PM~18665542
> *you should use that time to build that bucket of yours  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2010, 01:08 PM~18665313
> *pm me pics
> *


Pm me a cell number and ill text you the pics


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 26 2010, 12:48 PM~18665168
> *give u 150 cash
> *


 :loco: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Mother is from mugglestonsbullies.com and dad is frome the eliteedge.com


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 26 2010, 05:39 PM~18666149
> *Mother is from mugglestonsbullies.com and dad is frome the eliteedge.com
> *


just tryen to help u out through these difficult times


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Trade you for the cadillac ill even throw in some dog food


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 26 2010, 05:56 PM~18666226
> *Trade you for the cadillac ill even throw in some dog food
> *


how bout I give one of my LRM that has my caddy featured :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 26 2010, 03:59 PM~18666242
> *how bout I give one of my LRM that has my caddy featured  :biggrin:
> *


That and your bumperkit and we have a deal


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 26 2010, 06:02 PM~18666265
> *That and your bumperkit and we have a deal
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

good weather today..love the fall


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 25 2010, 09:00 AM~18658650
> *WHERE DID YOU BREAK AWAY AND HEAD BACK TO YOUR HOOD?
> *


I dont know i got lost for a little bit.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 07:40 AM~18658304
> *eman said he getting bigbody fleet soon  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thats good cuz i know he likes to roll.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Sep 26 2010, 04:07 PM~18666288
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: just sayin tryin to help you out you can sell for cheaper maybe someone will buy


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Sep 26 2010, 03:33 PM~18666120
> *Pm me a cell number and ill text you the pics
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Sep 26 2010, 06:34 PM~18666486
> *I dont know i got lost for a little bit.
> *


But it was kool rollin huh!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 26 2010, 03:39 PM~18665491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo lowrider boy nice pics homie 2 home boy big tymer say homie I looked at your fleetwood in person and I like your lac looks nice n person homie came out good 90 out :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 26 2010, 08:00 PM~18667071
> *Yo lowrider boy nice pics homie 2 home boy big tyer say homie I looked at your fleetwood in person and I like your lac looks nice n person homie came out good 90 out  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Pete


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 26 2010, 08:01 PM~18667082
> *thanks Pete
> *


Keep up the good work on takin them pics :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 26 2010, 07:00 PM~18667071
> *Yo lowrider boy nice pics homie 2 home boy big tymer say homie I looked at your fleetwood in person and I like your lac looks nice n person homie came out good 90 out  :thumbsup:
> *


  thanx man....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 26 2010, 08:04 PM~18667107
> *Keep up the good work on takin them pics
> *


  

*HOW BOUT THE COWBOYS*

:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

,,,,good day at the show...ps fuck the cowboys


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

lookin good fellas.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 26 2010, 06:06 PM~18667123
> *
> 
> HOW BOUT THE COWBOYS
> ...


:uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2010, 06:21 PM~18667231
> *:uh:
> *


Lac lookin good homie, glad to see it back on the streets


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2010, 06:21 PM~18667231
> *:uh:
> *


lol :biggrin: ..backyard "inside joke"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 26 2010, 06:31 PM~18667311
> *Lac lookin good homie, glad to see it back on the streets
> *


thanks. had a small set back. fuel pump went out


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 06:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  .. the* I* had nice line up


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth+Sep 26 2010, 06:31 PM~18667311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea......ur welcome. :|


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2010, 06:33 PM~18667329
> *thanks. had a small set back. fuel pump went out
> *


yea same here.......damm fords :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 26 2010, 06:34 PM~18667334
> * .. the I had nice line up
> *


"I" agree.........1 RAGedy ass line up


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 26 2010, 06:36 PM~18667355
> *Yea......ur welcome. :|
> *


fuck you bitch i know u sabotaged my shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2010, 06:42 PM~18667425
> *fuck you bitch i know u sabotaged my shit.
> *


:uh: dat was fredo not me.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: that glasshouse was getting up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 26 2010, 08:33 PM~18667329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 06:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was "all pasadena all weekend" :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2010, 09:22 PM~18667790
> *it was "all pasadena all weekend"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2010, 07:22 PM~18667790
> *it was "all pasadena all weekend"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Sep 26 2010, 07:56 PM~18668172
> *
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Big-Tymer, LOCOS 100%, Rivis~N~Lacs, mm57delivery, FineLine

:wow:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

always thought the 61 was a cleaner car than a 60 but seing them side by side changed my mind any how that glasshouse was holding... clean mother fucker right there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 25 2010, 08:13 AM~18658455
> *DO YOU DELIVER? GOT MONEY ON HAND AND WAITTIN..... GOT TITLE?
> *


wuz good karnalito so how is everythin down in houston? me just here en el valle workin on a new single pump! tell everyone robert wuz up!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 26 2010, 08:06 PM~18667123
> *
> 
> HOW BOUT THE COWBOYS
> ...


FUCK YEAH THAT'S MY TEAM THEM BITCH ASS TEXANS DIDN'T HAVE NO CHANCE TO DAY 2 MAKE THAT WIN......FUCK THE TEXANS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 26 2010, 11:11 PM~18669007
> *FUCK YEAH THAT'S MY TEAM THEM BITCH ASS TEXANS DIDN'T HAVE NO CHANCE TO DAY 2 MAKE THAT WIN......FUCK THE TEXANS
> *



chupa lo wey :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 26 2010, 08:21 PM~18667233
> *,,,,good day at the show...ps fuck the cowboys
> *


You can't talk shit home boy COWBOYS WON TODAY :biggrin: and that's what it is


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 07:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...



x62 MUCH PROPS


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 26 2010, 11:11 PM~18669019
> *chupa lo wey :uh:
> *


I got somethang for you so you can do what it was that you said homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks to all that came out today. for being short handed and in the usuall time constraint hustle. Weather was great for the first weekend of fall. tons of rides. nice line ups and plenty of fresh rides for all to see. as always its impossible to grant everyone an award but WE DO JUDGE AND CATAGORIZE everyone as best we can and make it happen. 

if theres any discrepancies please contact me and we will see if can work something out for you... all you guys make it extremely difficult to narrow down some of these awards. 


Thanks to all the clubs that showed strong

JUICED taking home most entries, Players Paradise showing extremely strong with all luxury cars, Carnales with tons of traditional rides, Individuals row nothing but clean clean clean rides.., Latin Image taking tons of awards, Oldies, the solo riders everyone ive missed, thanks a ton! The only way to make it to 13 years..

Thanks for the jams short dog.... always on point never missed a beat practically our right hand in coordinating whats going on with the show.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if interested in Hotrods, ratrods, custom bikes cafe racers etc this is an event to go to last year was great...

http://texasmotorevents.com/?p=494


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 29 2010, 01:31 AM~18431333
> *Doc no longer paints..all them years of him painting with out a mask,harm his health real bad..now the only way he can walk around is with an oxigen tank......my pink lincoln was one of his last cars he did...after that he started to have bad respiratory problems.
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 26 2010, 10:28 PM~18669866
> *
> *


wasnt like you were on the waiting list anyway :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Sep 26 2010, 08:09 PM~18668992
> *wuz good karnalito so how is everythin down in houston? me just here en el valle workin on a new single pump! tell everyone robert wuz up!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *



everything good out here, do your thing bro.....im about to tear da streets up sson!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 26 2010, 11:19 PM~18670229
> *everything good out here, do your thing bro.....im about to tear da streets up sson!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 26 2010, 07:06 PM~18667123
> *
> 
> HOW BOUT THE COWBOYS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2010, 10:19 PM~18670232
> *:0
> *



ITS TIME TO BRING OUT THE STREET CARS AND PUT IT ON DA BUMPER...  

SO WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE YOUR STREET CAR READY TO ROLL HOMIE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 26 2010, 11:41 PM~18670331
> *ITS TIME TO BRING OUT THE STREET CARS AND PUT IT ON DA BUMPER...
> 
> SO WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE YOUR STREET CAR READY TO ROLL HOMIE
> *


 :dunno: its sitting in paint prison right now..


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeee :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Sep 27 2010, 12:54 AM~18670394
> *beeeee :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18670342
> *:dunno: its sitting in paint prison right now..
> *



THATS WHERE MINE WILL BE SOON....


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 27 2010, 05:48 AM~18670925
> *THATS WHERE MINE WILL BE SOON....
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 26 2010, 11:19 PM~18670229
> *everything good out here, do your thing bro.....im about to tear da streets up sson!!!! :biggrin:
> *


><><><><><>--MANIACOS -C.C.-><><><<><>
















:guns: :guns: :run: :run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 27 2010, 12:25 AM~18669835
> *if interested in Hotrods, ratrods, custom bikes cafe racers etc this is an event to go to last year was great...
> 
> http://texasmotorevents.com/?p=494
> ...


esta hasta la beergah, pick me up for that one. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 27 2010, 07:18 AM~18670849
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :h5: :boink:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Que onda tony como andamos


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 27 2010, 05:48 AM~18670925
> *THATS WHERE MINE WILL BE SOON....
> *


so i am just waiting...its not gonna be anything specialjust a clean street car.. :happysad:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 26 2010, 11:19 PM~18670229
> *everything good out here, do your thing bro.....im about to tear da streets up sson!!!! :biggrin:
> *


fosho!!!!!!!! do u have any pumps out there for sale for a homeboy down here?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 12:48 AM~18670055
> *wasnt like you were on the waiting list anyway  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 27 2010, 09:32 AM~18672067
> *:0
> *


jusayin... :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 11:37 AM~18672123
> *jusayin... :happysad:
> *


you never know :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 27 2010, 10:08 AM~18672374
> *you never know  :dunno:
> *


doubt it... :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2010, 10:10 AM~18672394
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 12:09 PM~18672382
> *doubt it... :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: ???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 27 2010, 10:49 AM~18672674
> *:dunno: ???
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 08:49 AM~18671765
> *so i am just waiting...its not gonna be anything specialjust a clean street car.. :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 10:52 AM~18672691
> *:uh:
> *


 :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 27 2010, 10:52 AM~18672691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry im not rich like you guys


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 01:04 PM~18672776
> *:h5:  :rimshot:
> *


Blowjoe ---> ( ) ) :boink: <----- Me


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex+Sep 27 2010, 11:04 AM~18672776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 06:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them 3 rags looked real good.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

I love old girls in skirts :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 27 2010, 12:32 PM~18672999
> *I love old girls in skirts  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is that mystery mobile really up and running....or did u push it out of the garage :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 27 2010, 01:38 PM~18673045
> *Wow is that mystery mobile really up and running....or did u push it out of the garage  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 27 2010, 11:53 AM~18673153
> *:dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: X2 Where did that thing cum from :wow:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

Young give me a call when ur ready to push it back in


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 27 2010, 11:32 AM~18672999
> *I love old girls in skirts  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 nice.....but wat it do thoo??????


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 11:05 AM~18672784
> *sorry im not rich like you guys
> *


 :wow: Whos rich were just ballers on a budget


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 12:30 PM~18673410
> *:wow:  Whos rich were just ballers on a budget
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 12:27 PM~18673393
> *Young give me a call when ur ready to push it back in
> *


:wow: :wow: too ****!!!!!


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 12:29 PM~18673407
> * nice.....but wat it do thoo??????
> *


***** mo than ur lac :biggrin:, Na it jus rolls in and out the garage with 1cp= chino power. :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 12:33 PM~18673434
> ****** mo than ur lac  :biggrin:,  Na it jus rolls in and out the garage with 1cp= chino power. :biggrin:
> *


Oh yea???? My lac cranks up and can drive to ur house.....can u say da same bout ur car???????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 12:49 PM~18673545
> *Oh yea???? My lac cranks up and can drive to ur house.....can u say da same bout ur car???????????
> *


must be nice especially when u pay a ***** to make it do that :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 01:33 PM~18673434
> ****** mo than ur lac  :biggrin:,  Na it jus rolls in and out the garage with 1cp= chino power. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 27 2010, 12:08 PM~18672813
> *Blowjoe --->  (  ) )  :boink: <----- Me
> *


FIXED...

Young -----> ( ) ) :boink: <----- Shane

:h5:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18673659
> *must be nice especially when u pay a ***** to make it do that  :uh:
> *


Oh we gon go there again???????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 01:14 PM~18673787
> *Oh we gon go there again???????
> *


yep, until i dont wanna talk about it anymore.. :uh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

great day to cruise


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 01:16 PM~18673812
> *yep, until i dont wanna talk about it anymore.. :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 01:22 PM~18673871
> *:uh:
> *


thats how i feel when i look at this set of keys everyday :uh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 27 2010, 01:35 PM~18673989
> *
> *


lol.. quick edit


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 02:29 PM~18673407
> * nice.....but wat it do thoo??????
> *


it covers the rear wheels :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 27 2010, 03:06 PM~18673730
> *FIXED...
> 
> Young -----> ( ) ) :boink: <----- Shane
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 02:24 PM~18673371
> *:roflmao: X2 Where did that thing cum from  :wow:
> *


from the very depths of hell....... :squint:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 02:27 PM~18673393
> *Young give me a call when ur ready to push it back in
> *


 :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 12:49 PM~18673545
> *Oh yea???? My lac cranks up and can drive to ur house.....can u say da same bout ur car???????????
> *


B i ich got mo $ in frame than u do in that bucket!!!!!!!!!!!
And if ull drive that mofo over here mine would do the same. 
Brake down because u worked on it!!!!!!!!!! HA HA LOL :biggrin: 
B I ICH


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

***** GOT CAUGHT TALKING SHIT..........................................LOL
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=552853&st=220
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU MAKE UP FAKE SCREEN NAMES.................


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mr Impala Sep 20 2010, 06:30 AM |  | Post #225 

MR IMPALA 

Posts: 59,774
Joined: Apr 2002
From: Los Angeles




QUOTE(Texas Kriminalz @ Sep 19 2010, 06:44 PM) 
So many people here in Texas prefer Zenith's Wire wheels but so many people her in Texas are unsure to Order because they not sure if they would receive their wheels or that waiting 3 months 4 a set of wheels. Building a house takes half that time so do you think its right to wait 3 months 4 a set of wheels. I think you should stop taking orders and money and finish all the back up orders. You need to regain the people's trust about buying and shipping rims out in a timely manner. Don't matter if its built by hand, hire more people. If its short supply let people know. I saw you bought some new Zenith's knockoffs here in texas from one of your customers. seems to me business is struggling not sure y so many people want these wheels but you can't keep up with the demand. 



why not just use your other screen name HAVE YOU LOST YOUR MIND?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 01:24 PM~18673887
> *thats how i feel when i look at this set of keys everyday  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: throw them hoes away then :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 04:18 PM~18674339
> *B i ich  got mo $ in  frame than u do in that bucket!!!!!!!!!!!
> And if ull drive that mofo over here mine would do the same.
> Brake down because u worked on it!!!!!!!!!! HA HA LOL :biggrin:
> ...


modowned


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 26 2010, 06:23 PM~18667244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:wave: 

NIX CUSTOMS, screwstone_tx, slabrider93


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 

aZ-JBXLFWkg&


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 27 2010, 04:50 PM~18674593
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> aZ-JBXLFWkg&
> *


can't take raza no where without them getting out of hand.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

mad the texans lost?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Sep 27 2010, 03:48 PM~18674575
> *:wave:
> 
> NIX CUSTOMS, screwstone_tx, slabrider93
> *


Wassup Betho? Nice meeting you yesterday


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 27 2010, 03:01 PM~18674693
> *Wassup Betho? Nice meeting you yesterday
> *


same here homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 02:18 PM~18674339
> *B i ich  got mo $ in  frame than u do in that bucket!!!!!!!!!!!
> And if ull drive that mofo over here mine would do the same.
> Brake down because u worked on it!!!!!!!!!! HA HA LOL :biggrin:
> ...


that oughtta tell you big ass something....quit puttin money in the frame and put some in da motor u idiot!!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 27 2010, 04:50 PM~18674593
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> aZ-JBXLFWkg&
> *


 :0 looks like texans fans fightin texans fans :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 04:18 PM~18674339
> *B i ich  got mo $ in  frame than u do in that bucket!!!!!!!!!!!
> And if ull drive that mofo over here mine would do the same.
> Brake down because u worked on it!!!!!!!!!! HA HA LOL :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex+Sep 27 2010, 04:18 PM~18674339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey hey you guys, cant we all just get along? :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 27 2010, 02:25 PM~18674404
> *Mr Impala  Sep 20 2010, 06:30 AM    |  | Post #225
> 
> MR IMPALA
> ...


ha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for everyones compliments on our clubs lineup at the show yesterday. more to come real son, see ya on the streets.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2010, 04:13 PM~18675255
> *thanks for everyones compliments on our clubs lineup at the show yesterday. more to come real son, see ya on the streets.
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big-Tymer, lone star, Big I Hou Tex
:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 27 2010, 04:16 PM~18675278
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Big-Tymer, lone star, Big I Hou Tex
> :0
> *


big al, whats the deal


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 27 2010, 04:50 PM~18674593
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> aZ-JBXLFWkg&
> *




ban football, it promotes violence :uh:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 27 2010, 02:25 PM~18674404
> *Mr Impala  Sep 20 2010, 06:30 AM    |  | Post #225
> 
> MR IMPALA
> ...


 :roflmao: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 27 2010, 04:31 PM~18675416
> *:roflmao:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 27 2010, 06:28 PM~18675384
> *ban football, it promotes violence :uh:
> *


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 02:49 PM~18673545
> *Oh yea???? My lac cranks up and can drive to ur house.....can u say da same bout ur car???????????
> *


you driving it yet? whats the hold up? :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 27 2010, 02:25 PM~18674404
> *Mr Impala  Sep 20 2010, 06:30 AM    |  | Post #225
> 
> MR IMPALA
> ...


 Texas kriminal :uh:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 27 2010, 01:19 AM~18670229
> *everything good out here, do your thing bro.....im about to tear da streets up sson!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i wanna see this????? :wow:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 04:50 PM~18675624
> *
> *


Stop smokin homeboy


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 27 2010, 02:24 PM~18674399
> ****** GOT CAUGHT TALKING SHIT..........................................LOL
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=552853&st=220
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: 
lost my mind = texas kriminal


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Sep 27 2010, 05:27 PM~18675901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2010, 05:18 PM~18675301
> *big al, whats the deal
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 26 2010, 05:52 PM~18666997
> *But it was kool rollin huh!!!
> *


yea we need roll more often. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Sep 27 2010, 04:51 PM~18675633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: I thought same thing when I was walkin up at show :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Sep 27 2010, 08:46 PM~18676584
> *yea we need roll more often.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats 4sho homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2010, 07:41 PM~18677166
> *:boink:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 07:44 PM~18677196
> *:happysad:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 27 2010, 02:50 PM~18674593
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> aZ-JBXLFWkg&
> *


mayne i tell u....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2010, 07:49 PM~18677246
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 07:53 PM~18677294
> *:dunno:
> *


 :420:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2010, 07:58 PM~18677349
> *:420:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 07:59 PM~18677361
> *:yessad:
> *


x2
:sprint: :naughty:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2010, 08:04 PM~18677409
> *x2
> :sprint:  :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 27 2010, 09:52 PM~18677284
> *mayne i tell u....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Sep 27 2010, 08:11 AM~18671912
> *fosho!!!!!!!! do u have any pumps out there for sale for a homeboy down here?
> *



theres 2 pro hopper regular pumps and a piston for sale...good pumps they just need motors


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 27 2010, 04:27 PM~18675901
> *i wanna see this????? :wow:
> *



YOU WILL!!!!  U WILL!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 27 2010, 09:32 PM~18678384
> *YOU WILL!!!!   U WILL!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Tap tap tap tap!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 09:47 PM~18678525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


too bad it wasnt your car mr i got juice and will drive anywhere ass *****.. :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18678539
> *too bad it wasnt your car mr i got juice and will drive anywhere ass *****.. :uh:
> *


Better than being mr I got brand new keys but no start ass ***** :uh: :uh: :run: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 09:50 PM~18678556
> *Better than being mr I got brand new keys but no start ass ***** :uh: :uh: :run: :run: :rimshot:
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 09:50 PM~18678556
> *Better than being mr I got brand new keys but no start ass ***** :uh: :uh: :run: :run: :rimshot:
> *


oh yea and fuck you.. imma burn the tires of that bitch this week!!! literally...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 09:52 PM~18678582
> *oh yea and fuck you.. imma burn the tires of that bitch this week!!! literally...
> *


:0 :0 pics or it ain't happening...................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 27 2010, 09:56 PM~18678626
> *:0 :0 pics or it ain't happening...................
> *


ill post pics as soon as the fuckin tires fall off :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18678634
> *ill post pics as soon as the fuckin tires fall off  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck all dat.....u still owe.......I'm hungry..... :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 11:52 PM~18678582
> *oh yea and fuck you.. imma burn the tires of that bitch this week!!! literally...
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 27 2010, 11:52 PM~18678582
> *oh yea and fuck you.. imma burn the tires of that bitch this week!!! literally...
> *


post video


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Sep 27 2010, 10:02 PM~18678684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a connect for inspection stickers, let me know thru pm or txt msg 832 228 0230.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Sep 27 2010, 09:52 PM~18678577
> *
> *


que oda eri :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 27 2010, 02:50 PM~18674593
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> aZ-JBXLFWkg&
> *


I was there when this happen. I was tailgating just on other side when fuckin idiots/ animals that ruin the tailgating experrience for families. I glad my wife and kids did go to this game or tailgating.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Sep 27 2010, 03:33 PM~18674929
> *:0 looks like texans fans fightin texans fans  :biggrin:
> *


Stupid cunts started fighting then dumbass hard heads started to jump in like a pack of wild dogs and bitches.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2010, 12:10 PM~18681473
> *I was there when this happen. I was tailgating just on other side when  fuckin idiots/ animals that ruin the tailgating experrience for families. I glad my wife and kids did go to this game or tailgating.
> *


damn all you violent messicans, always starting fights :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 28 2010, 10:26 AM~18681608
> *damn all you violent messicans, always starting fights  :biggrin:
> *


That why I hang with chinos.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2010, 10:10 AM~18681473
> *I was there when this happen. I was tailgating just on other side when  fuckin idiots/ animals that ruin the tailgating experrience for families. I glad my wife and kids did go to this game or tailgating.
> *


Yea das y I left a bit early cuz I had my lil bros n sister wit me.....and ****** started talkin shit n throwin beer cans around.....fuck dat had to go.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 28 2010, 10:26 AM~18681608
> *damn all you violent messicans, always starting fights  :biggrin:
> *


Bitch u think this game?????? My lil bro takes this shit serious!!! Lol


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 48BOMBITA_@Sep 27 2010, 06:32 PM~18675945
> *:wow:  :roflmao:
> lost my mind = texas kriminal
> *


What? damn i be missing shit :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2010, 12:33 PM~18681677
> *That why I hang with chinos.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 01:13 PM~18681970
> *Bitch u think this game??????  My lil bro takes this shit serious!!! Lol
> 
> 
> ...


:0 
LOL that foos eyeballs are even painted


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Ready for next week


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 28 2010, 11:31 AM~18682133
> *:0
> LOL that foos eyeballs are even painted
> *


****** was flickin off every cowboy fan he seen at the game....lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:48 AM~18682248
> ******* was flickin off every cowboy fan he seen at the game....lol
> *


tell your lil bro to stop that shit or u better get your shoulder right or end up like that texans fan sleeping at the tailgate party :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 11:49 AM~18682259
> *tell your lil bro to stop that shit or u better get your shoulder right or end up like that texans fan sleeping at the tailgate party  :0
> *


:niggaplease: wat I look like a sucka from inglewood?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 12:11 PM~18682389
> *:niggaplease: wat I look like a sucka from inglewood?????
> *


i plead the fif!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Sep 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18673659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 28 2010, 12:40 PM~18682609
> *that's the problem.... :biggrin:
> hattin'.....gonna get spanked like the Texans did....hahaha
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 02:16 PM~18682421
> *i plead the fif!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2010, 12:57 PM~18682758
> *:biggrin:  :angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Sep 28 2010, 12:43 PM~18682210
> *Ready for next week
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 27 2010, 05:27 PM~18675901
> *i wanna see this????? :wow:
> *


i wanna c wat u have when i get back!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Sep 28 2010, 01:10 PM~18682858
> *i wanna c wat u have when i get back!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 27 2010, 09:28 PM~18678347
> *theres 2 pro hopper regular pumps and a piston for sale...good pumps they just need motors
> *


kool i"ll call u laters to get da prize!!!!!


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 28 2010, 07:51 AM~18680446
> *que oda eri :wow:
> *


que rollo chochirios???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 11:13 AM~18681970
> *Bitch u think this game??????  My lil bro takes this shit serious!!! Lol
> 
> 
> ...


next time u see this face it gonna be on the 6 oclock news, wanted for stabbing a teacher or some shit


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2010, 10:10 AM~18681473
> *I was there when this happen. I was tailgating just on other side when  fuckin idiots/ animals that ruin the tailgating experrience for families. I glad my wife and kids did go to this game or tailgating.
> *


THAS FUCK UP


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 28 2010, 04:27 PM~18683484
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:run:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2010, 10:10 AM~18681473
> *I was there when this happen. I was tailgating just on other side when  fuckin idiots/ animals that ruin the tailgating experrience for families. I glad my wife and kids did go to this game or tailgating.
> *


well no matter where u are, dude should have got the same result. mister sleepy dude obviously pushed the wrong person. that was prolly dudes mom or wife....he fucked up by pushing that old lady down


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2010, 10:10 AM~18681473
> *I was there when this happen. I was tailgating just on other side when  fuckin idiots/ animals that ruin the tailgating experrience for families. I glad my wife and kids did NOT go to this game or tailgating.
> *


correction


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Sep 28 2010, 06:01 AM~18680001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here you go pat all you can eat weenie contest. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 28 2010, 03:49 PM~18684444
> *here you go pat all you can eat weenie contest. :biggrin:
> *


i thought the same. but i was gunna let him slide..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2010, 02:08 PM~18683324
> *next time u see this face it gonna be on the 6 oclock news, wanted for stabbing a teacher or some shit
> *


Or rapin a teacher :dunno:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 28 2010, 05:08 PM~18684689
> *i thought the same. but i was gunna let him slide on my dick..
> *



Both y'all ****** gay :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:squint:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 28 2010, 06:20 PM~18684809
> *:squint:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 06:22 PM~18684838
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 28 2010, 04:26 PM~18684899
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 06:31 PM~18684953
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 28 2010, 04:32 PM~18684974
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 06:40 PM~18685054
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 28 2010, 04:46 PM~18685138
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 06:55 PM~18685188
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 28 2010, 04:58 PM~18685218
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 07:03 PM~18685272
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 
:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 28 2010, 07:15 PM~18685407
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


:run: :run: :run: :run: 
:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 28 2010, 07:17 PM~18685424
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :sprint:
> :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Sep 28 2010, 05:15 PM~18685407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 28 2010, 05:44 PM~18685102
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: ......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2010, 04:17 PM~18684778
> *Both y'all ****** gay :biggrin:
> *


da fuck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 01:13 PM~18681970
> *Bitch u think this game??????  My lil bro takes this shit serious!!! Lol
> 
> 
> ...


if you gonna do it least take your time and do it right. looks like you did it in the car on way over there. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2010, 07:42 PM~18685654
> *if you gonna do it least take your time and do it right.  looks like you did it in the car on way over there.  :uh:
> *


kid kind of looks like roberto g.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2010, 07:43 PM~18685664
> *kid kind of looks like roberto g.
> *


cept noe lil bro taller 

:rimshot:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2010, 06:43 PM~18685664
> *kid kind of looks like roberto g.
> *


they are about the same size...but noes brother is way tougher hno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2010, 05:42 PM~18685654
> *if you gonna do it least take your time and do it right.  looks like you did it in the car on way over there.  :uh:
> *


He did soon as we got there dats how he wanted my sister re did during half time lemme look for them pics.......


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 28 2010, 07:42 PM~18685653
> *
> *


LLEGO TARDE COMPA! :dunno: WTF?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 28 2010, 05:45 PM~18685682
> *they are about the same size...but noes brother is way tougher hno:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Sep 28 2010, 03:10 PM~18682858
> *i wanna c wat u have when i get back!!!!!!!
> *


well ill tell you no bumper..... cuz i aint going to need one!!!!! :biggrin: nuthin but gate!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

noe lil bro wouldn't pay $300 for a rusty sunroof either.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 28 2010, 05:56 PM~18685763
> *noe lil bro wouldn't pay $300 for a rusty sunroof either.
> *


he would probably break it..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 28 2010, 07:45 PM~18685682
> *they are about the same size...but noes brother is way tougher hno:
> *


i believe it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Sep 28 2010, 09:51 AM~18680446
> *que oda eri :wow:
> *


QVO CHOCHI :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chachos on south main and 610 friday??? open 24 and plenty of parking....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2010, 07:30 PM~18686078
> *chachos on south main and 610 friday??? open 24 and plenty of parking....
> *


Hmmmmm..... Never been but I'm down


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Sep 28 2010, 05:56 PM~18685763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......then break it.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2010, 06:30 PM~18686078
> *chachos on south main and 610 friday??? open 24 and plenty of parking....
> *


hold up jr........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 08:48 PM~18686251
> *He'd prolly paintball latin till he gave it up.......
> ......then break it.
> *


 hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 07:49 PM~18685734
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


 :uh: what yall end up doing with tha box?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 28 2010, 07:11 PM~18686496
> *:uh:  what yall end up doing with tha box?
> *


Gona redo it....but mario just sat there n looked at it all day :|


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18686445
> *hold up jr........
> *


u afraid to hit the freeway jr


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18686445
> *hold up jr........
> *


Sup mr.half pint drinker. :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:14 PM~18686533
> *Gona redo it..day..but mario just sat there n looked at it all  :|
> *


:rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:14 PM~18686533
> *Gona redo it....but mario just sat there n looked at it all day :|
> *


my pops would of done it for cheaper and better


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 28 2010, 07:20 PM~18686599
> *my pops would of done it for cheaper and  better
> *


U fuckin idiot y u ain't mention dat last night while u were there????? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:23 PM~18686637
> *U fuckin idiot y u ain't mention dat last night while u were there????? :uh:
> *


i dont want to be held responsible for a 600 dollar box oh and correct color also


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 28 2010, 07:26 PM~18686672
> *i dont want to be held responsible for a 600 dollar box oh and correct color also
> *


thats more than his rusty 4 do is worth.. :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 07:15 PM~18686550
> *Sup mr.half pint drinker. :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 09:27 PM~18686686
> *thats more than his rusty 4 do is worth.. :0
> *


shit for what its going in i dont blame em


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2010, 07:15 PM~18686546
> *u afraid to hit the freeway jr
> *


calmate caca....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 28 2010, 07:28 PM~18686700
> *shit for what its going in i dont blame em
> *


 :happysad: the lambo??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 28 2010, 07:26 PM~18686672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 09:33 PM~18686766
> *:uh: if ya pops dat good ain't shit to worry bout right?
> :0
> :wave:
> *


tellem to do a box and money for material and let my step take care of it then if he likes it he can send em some more work but ima have to tell him to raise his prices :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 09:32 PM~18686750
> *:happysad:  the lambo??
> *


eldog


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 28 2010, 07:32 PM~18686750
> *:happysad:  the lambo??
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 28 2010, 07:35 PM~18686804
> *tellem to do a box and money for material and let my step take care of it then if he likes it he can send em some more work but ima have to tell him to raise his prices  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Ill tell em tomorrow.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 28 2010, 07:37 PM~18686839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 28 2010, 07:36 PM~18686812
> *eldog
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 28 2010, 09:15 PM~18686546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should see that man when he full. ain't gonna say more.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 28 2010, 07:29 PM~18686710
> *calmate caca....
> *


2 words.

zzt zzt


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2010, 07:49 PM~18687008
> *2 words.
> 
> zzt zzt
> *


:0 :0 play nice ladies.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%+Sep 28 2010, 12:10 PM~18682858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


> _Originally posted by my cutty+Sep 28 2010, 04:49 PM~18685736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  k rollo homito


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeeeeee


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 04:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 29 2010, 05:36 AM~18690523
> *
> *


--------------------

I love old cars, but I also love new technology.
Fuck lowridin'
65 fo do
65 rag sold :uh: 
1976 caprice coming soon :wow:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 04:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanx for the props homies


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the fire chief!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 09:12 AM~18691059
> *thanx for the props homies
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICTURE OFF THE HOTTIE :naughty:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 04:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 04:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I likes


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 04:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 29 2010, 01:05 PM~18692616
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Big-Tymer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

SALEIN M.C/CUTLASS/ELCAMINO/REGAL PARTS DO HAVE MORE PARTS JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT UR LOOKIN 4 N ILL SEE IF I GOT IT


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Sep 29 2010, 03:12 PM~18693528
> *SALEIN M.C/CUTLASS/ELCAMINO/REGAL PARTS DO HAVE MORE PARTS JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT UR LOOKIN 4 N ILL SEE IF I GOT IT
> *


any '78 malibu parts such as fillers or interior panels?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 01:26 PM~18693653
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

mayne swimmin in daytons over here :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 29 2010, 01:56 PM~18693910
> *mayne swimmin in daytons over here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Sep 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18688359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Sep 28 2010, 05:49 PM~18685736
> *well ill tell you no bumper..... cuz i aint going to need one!!!!!  :biggrin: nuthin but gate!!!!!
> *


well dats koo!!!! one way to find out :biggrin: !!!!!!!!


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 28 2010, 08:00 PM~18687144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :uh:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 04:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 29 2010, 03:56 PM~18693910
> *mayne swimmin in daytons over here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 29 2010, 03:56 PM~18693910
> *mayne swimmin in daytons over here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


let me rescue you from drownin and buy a set off you


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 29 2010, 02:01 PM~18693438
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Big-Tymer
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, H-town Flip, *MR.64wagon*


you there yet tric?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 29 2010, 04:40 PM~18694274
> *let me rescue you from drownin and buy a set off you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Sep 28 2010, 08:01 AM~18680001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 02:26 PM~18693653
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one witha all blacked out chrome?


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 05:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 05:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Slim, well deserved. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrats slim slinky!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 04:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 29 2010, 06:56 PM~18695299
> *thats the one witha all blacked out chrome?
> *


yep


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks again for the props everyone ......im on my way back with a lil help from southside customs .......


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 09:08 PM~18696279
> *thanks again for the props everyone ......im on my way back with a lil help from southside customs .......
> *



fa sho what mag is that?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Sep 29 2010, 07:09 PM~18696289
> *
> *


wuts lac'n hoime...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 29 2010, 09:10 PM~18696295
> *fa sho what mag is that?
> *


last laff...its a mag out of florida not very big......but its sumthin right?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 09:15 PM~18696343
> *last laff...its a mag out of florida not very big......but its sumthin right?
> *



yessir, no doubt :thumbsup: congrats ya telephone pole


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 29 2010, 04:21 PM~18694544
> *User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, H-town Flip, MR.64wagon
> you there yet tric?
> *


ABOUT 4 HOURS FROM LONG BEACH,CA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 29 2010, 07:24 PM~18696407
> *ABOUT 4 HOURS FROM LONG BEACH,CA
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 29 2010, 09:24 PM~18696407
> *ABOUT 4 HOURS FROM LONG BEACH,CA
> *



dammit thats a drive fool and you left kinda late so you drove all night?? :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 29 2010, 08:31 PM~18696472
> *dammit thats a drive fool and you left kinda late so you drove all night?? :0
> *


YES I HAD STOP IN PHOENIX BY 3 SO HAD TO DRIVE ALL NIGHT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coach, bring back 155 80 13s ill buy 2sets


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18696573
> *coach, bring back 155 80 13s ill buy 2sets
> *


dame i just got set yesterday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

what south side fixing to stock up on tires


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think if houston came together and put some money up a tire manufacturer would listen. i say 100 sets. ill buy 2. and i know between individuals we will buy 10-15 sets....maybe more.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2010, 08:42 PM~18696573
> *coach, bring back 155 80 13s ill buy 2sets
> *


ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18696649
> *i think if houston came together and put some money up a tire manufacturer would listen. i say 100 sets. ill buy 2. and i know between individuals we will buy 10-15 sets....maybe more.
> *


i will take 2 sets :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18696649
> *i think if houston came together and put some money up a tire manufacturer would listen. i say 100 sets. ill buy 2. and i know between individuals we will buy 10-15 sets....maybe more.
> *


never heard of the brand but these are available right now. 

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop.pl?deta...135&sowigan=GAN


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

fuck pasadena police dept...them somes of bitches said i had to stop working cause i was making to much noise....fucking jokers...man i cant win on getting shit done on this car....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2010, 09:56 PM~18698125
> *fuck pasadena police dept...them somes of bitches said i had to stop working cause i was making to much noise....fucking jokers...man i cant win on getting shit done on this car....
> *


aint that a bitch.. some neighbor must of called you in


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2010, 08:56 PM~18698125
> *fuck pasadena police dept...them somes of bitches said i had to stop working cause i was making to much noise....fucking jokers...man i cant win on getting shit done on this car....
> *



X1543516313513851653


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2010, 11:56 PM~18698125
> *fuck pasadena police dept...them somes of bitches said i had to stop working cause i was making to much noise....fucking jokers...man i cant win on getting shit done on this car....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2010, 08:50 PM~18696649
> *i think if houston came together and put some money up a tire manufacturer would listen. i say 100 sets. ill buy 2. and i know between individuals we will buy 10-15 sets....maybe more.
> *


yeah and we'll take the rest
:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 29 2010, 10:14 PM~18696906
> *ILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Sep 29 2010, 09:24 PM~18696407
> *ABOUT 4 HOURS FROM LONG BEACH,CA
> *


That's what's up homie


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2010, 10:47 PM~18698524
> *yeah and we'll take the rest
> :biggrin:
> *


theres a sale on pumps too, maybe cop some of those for that 62 rag :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Sep 29 2010, 11:34 PM~18697910
> *i will take 2 sets :cheesy:
> *


For wut u aint wearin out any tires puto


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2010, 09:56 PM~18698125
> *fuck pasadena police dept...them somes of bitches said i had to stop working cause i was making to much noise....fucking jokers...man i cant win on getting shit done on this car....
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Sep 29 2010, 09:37 PM~18697955
> *never heard of the brand but these are available right now.
> 
> http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop.pl?deta...135&sowigan=GAN
> *


ive had aset of milestars and those tires leave something to be desired. they are wide and square shaped and look funny...i guess if anything a last resort...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2010, 10:56 PM~18698125
> *fuck pasadena police dept...them somes of bitches said i had to stop working cause i was making to much noise....fucking jokers...man i cant win on getting shit done on this car....
> *


move to Houston




and PD never told me nothing at my shop and ill be grinding away tp 3am sometimes...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2010, 09:24 AM~18700020
> *move to <s>Houston</s> La Porte
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 30 2010, 07:02 AM~18699878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2010, 08:25 AM~18700023
> *:biggrin:
> *


then really get nothing done on anything but grass cut


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 29 2010, 09:56 PM~18698125
> *fuck pasadena police dept...them somes of bitches said i had to stop working cause i was making to much noise....fucking jokers...man i cant win on getting shit done on this car....
> *


mayne :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2010, 09:25 AM~18700029
> *then really get nothing done on anything but grass cut
> *


life of a homeowner


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2010, 08:55 AM~18700180
> *life of a homeowner
> *


no just old folk

:0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2010, 10:28 AM~18700395
> *no just old folk
> 
> :0
> *


call it what you want son but i moved out when i was 21 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2010, 09:30 AM~18700403
> *call it what you want son but i moved out when i was 21  :biggrin:
> *


sweet 

now you got HOA


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2010, 10:40 AM~18700488
> *sweet
> 
> now you got HOA
> *


mofo's finally got on my ass. it will be fixed this weekend. :angel:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Sep 30 2010, 10:52 AM~18700560
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Sep 30 2010, 10:54 AM~18700571
> *
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 30 2010, 11:20 AM~18700779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Big-Tymer

well................well...................well


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Sep 30 2010, 08:54 AM~18700579
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 30 2010, 11:25 AM~18700805
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Big-Tymer
> 
> ...










*"nee how kai lan!"*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 30 2010, 11:20 AM~18700779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


da real china-man


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2010, 11:29 AM~18700829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 30 2010, 09:20 AM~18700779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow::thumbsup: 2012


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 30 2010, 10:31 AM~18700846
> *:wow::thumbsup: 2012
> *


I don't know it's getting to close to tell...he mite make that deadline date...damn mystery mobile.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 30 2010, 10:25 AM~18700805
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Big-Tymer
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Sep 30 2010, 11:31 AM~18700846
> *:wow::thumbsup: 2012
> *


sunday maricone.......sunday :x:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 30 2010, 11:29 AM~18700832
> *da real china-man
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 30 2010, 11:38 AM~18700896
> *sunday maricone.......sunday  :x:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 30 2010, 11:35 AM~18700868
> *I don't know it's getting to close to tell...he mite make that deadline date...damn mystery mobile.. :biggrin:
> *


been up late 5 nites in a row working on her. Im fuking beat. :420:


----------



## BINZ (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn, come on Friday....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 30 2010, 03:04 PM~18702868
> *Damn,  come on Friday....
> *


slow down there bitch, i'm getting older each day. :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 30 2010, 03:22 PM~18703039
> *slow down there bitch, i'm getting older each day. :angry:
> *


I think you passed your life expectancy.........congradulations :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 30 2010, 03:23 PM~18703057
> *I think you passed your life expectancy.........congradulations  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

ITS MY TURN!!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 01:31 PM~18703138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 02:31 PM~18703138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MY *****....
:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 01:31 PM~18703138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can play when im done!!!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 05:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 01:31 PM~18703138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 01:47 PM~18703295
> *hno:
> *


+1


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18696649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2010, 02:47 PM~18703295
> *hno:
> *


Gonna need some things from u on this one homie. Some of that eye popping shit.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 02:02 PM~18703427
> *Gonna need some things from u on this one homie. Some of that eye popping shit.
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 03:31 PM~18703138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats with the "fish face" buddah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2010, 10:47 PM~18698524
> *yeah and we'll take the rest
> :biggrin:
> *


no more 13's need 24" tires




> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2010, 07:02 AM~18699878
> *theres a sale on pumps too, maybe cop some of those for that 62 rag  :biggrin:
> *


no more juice, I want air


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Sep 30 2010, 02:22 PM~18703039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Sep 30 2010, 04:33 PM~18703666
> *:uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what's up slim


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 30 2010, 03:11 PM~18703489
> *whats with the "fish face" buddah  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was eating sunflower seeds. Lol i do look funny though!

Haven't seen u around in a minute


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 01:31 PM~18703138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 04:48 PM~18703792
> *I was eating sunflower seeds. Lol i do look funny though!
> 
> Haven't seen u around in a minute
> *


been around trying to get things done namean?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2010, 08:02 AM~18699878
> *theres a sale on pumps too, maybe cop some of those for that 62 rag  :biggrin:
> *




Oh they comin. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 02:02 PM~18703427
> *Gonna need some things from u on this one homie. Some of that eye popping shit.
> *


Molestation....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Sep 30 2010, 01:37 PM~18703206
> *nice.....
> *


whatever happen to..... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2010, 06:30 PM~18686078
> *chachos on south main and 610 friday??? open 24 and plenty of parking....
> *


You still going to chachos on friday? im down :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so is anyone riding this weekend???? friday or saturday. gonna be badass weather this weekend too.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 01:31 PM~18703138
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 friendly competition :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18704908
> *so is anyone riding this weekend???? friday or saturday. gonna be badass weather this weekend too.
> *



Cutlass was detailed yesterday.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18704908
> *so is anyone riding this weekend???? friday or saturday. gonna be badass weather this weekend too.
> *


all weekend long.. start of my takin da low to work..


----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 30 2010, 09:24 AM~18700020
> *move to Houston
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 30 2010, 04:12 PM~18703974
> *been around trying to get things done namean?
> *


Why yes sir i do!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 30 2010, 07:37 PM~18706215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Sep 30 2010, 09:33 PM~18706176
> *:biggrin:
> *



:squint: ...................... :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 30 2010, 09:39 PM~18706249
> *:wow: nice.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 30 2010, 07:40 PM~18706258
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Ms.pokin :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 30 2010, 07:40 PM~18706258
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


a fkin honda.. wow...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Sep 30 2010, 09:37 PM~18706215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=...ocal&id=7699639

they said texan wire wheels is a california company. go figure. :dunno:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 30 2010, 07:37 PM~18706215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :wow:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

IM LOOKING FOR 5 CHEVY 6LUG KNOCK OFF ADAPTERS IF ANYONE HAS SUM HIT ME UP


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Sep 30 2010, 10:35 PM~18707638
> *IM LOOKING FOR 5 CHEVY  6LUG KNOCK OFF ADAPTERS IF ANYONE HAS SUM HIT ME UP
> *


I HAVE FOUR


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 30 2010, 09:55 PM~18706343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Sep 30 2010, 08:13 PM~18707276
> *
> *


  K ROLLO BRO.....


...............................................................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Sep 30 2010, 11:07 PM~18708460
> *  K ROLLO BRO.....
> ...............................................................
> *


nada karnal just here chillin!!!!!!! so when u gonna be ready to all dis nikkas wat we about???????? :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 1 2010, 03:39 AM~18709222
> *:biggrin:
> *


wtf ? :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

tailgaters get ready to drop sum mo change
<a href=\'http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.chron.com%2Fdisp%2Fstory.mpl%2Fsports%2F7226385.html&h=7d500\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F...85.html&h=7d500</a>


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 1 2010, 06:48 AM~18709324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i love that show :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 30 2010, 07:04 PM~18705030
> *Cutlass was detailed yesterday.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 AM~18690479
> *:biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i know im a lil late but congrat's Slim


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Sep 30 2010, 10:51 PM~18706955
> *
> *


What up Beto, been meanin to call u homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 1 2010, 07:11 AM~18709385
> *i know im a lil late but congrat's Slim
> *


thankx homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 1 2010, 04:10 AM~18709255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice foe


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 1 2010, 09:50 AM~18710130
> *nice foe
> *


weren't you working on a foe? what ever happen with that?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 1 2010, 07:50 AM~18710130
> *nice foe
> *


nice rag :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2010, 08:14 AM~18710249
> *weren't you working on a foe?  what ever happen with that?
> *


bitch werent u working on getting a life,,,have u found it????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 1 2010, 10:17 AM~18710262
> *
> *


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 1 2010, 10:17 AM~18710262
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Oct 1 2010, 08:19 AM~18710275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 1 2010, 10:16 AM~18710253
> *bitch werent u working on getting a life,,,have u found it????
> *


naw. i stopped looking.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 1 2010, 05:12 AM~18709390
> *What up Beto, been meanin to call u homie
> *


Cool homie when ever you get a chance do you kno If anything is going on this weekend?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 1 2010, 11:42 AM~18710844
> *Cool homie when ever you get a chance do you kno If anything is going on this weekend?
> *


not to sure. i know some of da guys from DFW n NT was talkin bout octoberfest this sunday


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

To the homie Slim...Thanks for helping me get the install completed last night on the ace. B"I"G up's to Oscar and Joe (Latin Kustoms) for their guidance. 

Oscar's still doing power moves....the 4...

















:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 1 2010, 11:13 AM~18711026
> *To the homie Slim...Thanks for helping me get the install completed last night on the ace. B"I"G up's to Oscar and Joe (Latin Kustoms) for their guidance.
> 
> Oscar's still doing power moves....the 4...
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 1 2010, 10:16 AM~18710253
> *bitch werent u working on getting a life,,,have u found it????
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 1 2010, 12:13 PM~18711026
> *To the homie Slim...Thanks for helping me get the install completed last night on the ace. B"I"G up's to Oscar and Joe (Latin Kustoms) for their guidance.
> 
> Oscar's still doing power moves....the 4...
> ...


what up Mick, how u been homie.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 1 2010, 10:13 AM~18711026
> *To the homie Slim...Thanks for helping me get the install completed last night on the ace. B"I"G up's to Oscar and Joe (Latin Kustoms) for their guidance.
> 
> Oscar's still doing power moves....the 4...
> ...


damn.. aint seen this car in a while..i striped it yrs ago


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 1 2010, 08:16 AM~18710253
> *bitch werent u working on getting a life,,,have u found it????
> *


ha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 1 2010, 04:32 AM~18709291
> *tailgaters get ready to drop sum mo change
> <a href=\'http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.chron.com%2Fdisp%2Fstory.mpl%2Fsports%2F7226385.html&h=7d500\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F...85.html&h=7d500</a>
> *


ha owned.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 1 2010, 12:13 PM~18711026
> *To the homie Slim...Thanks for helping me get the install completed last night on the ace. B"I"G up's to Oscar and Joe (Latin Kustoms) for their guidance.
> 
> Oscar's still doing power moves....the 4...
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 1 2010, 06:10 AM~18709255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks nice


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

clean 64


> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 1 2010, 10:13 AM~18711026
> *To the homie Slim...Thanks for helping me get the install completed last night on the ace. B"I"G up's to Oscar and Joe (Latin Kustoms) for their guidance.
> 
> Oscar's still doing power moves....the 4...
> ...


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 1 2010, 10:13 AM~18711026
> *To the homie Slim...Thanks for helping me get the install completed last night on the ace. B"I"G up's to Oscar and Joe (Latin Kustoms) for their guidance.
> 
> Oscar's still doing power moves....the 4...
> ...



Looks good bruh


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, caveydd81


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 1 2010, 03:57 PM~18713120
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18704908
> *so is anyone riding this weekend???? friday or saturday. gonna be badass weather this weekend too.
> *


is anyone rolling?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my stock town car wheels for sale.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 1 2010, 10:16 AM~18710253
> *bitch werent u working on getting a life,,,have u found it????
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 1 2010, 06:07 PM~18713677
> *:0
> *


I'd be mad like that too if i were chased by dogs all day


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2010, 06:22 PM~18713813
> *I'd be mad like that too if i were chased by dogs all day
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 1 2010, 03:14 PM~18712720
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, caveydd81
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

17" like these. fit 03+ town car/crown vic/grand marquis (with tires but not white walls)


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

I guess nobody is cruising tonight, tommorrow? :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

what up H-town!! :h5:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 1 2010, 07:09 PM~18714822
> *what up H-town!! :h5:
> *


Sup brotha. you going 2 Vegas?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 1 2010, 10:13 AM~18711026
> *To the homie Slim...Thanks for helping me get the install completed last night on the ace. B"I"G up's to Oscar and Joe (Latin Kustoms) for their guidance.
> 
> Oscar's still doing power moves....the 4...
> ...



Nice


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Sep 30 2010, 08:55 PM~18706343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 1 2010, 08:16 AM~18710253
> *bitch werent u working on getting a life,,,have u found it????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2010, 06:10 PM~18714475
> *17"  like these.  fit 03+ town car/crown vic/grand marquis (with tires but not white walls)
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: cuato


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 1 2010, 10:46 PM~18715362
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up Goofy


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Oct 1 2010, 11:23 PM~18715631
> *:wow: cuato
> *


pm sent


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 2 2010, 10:06 AM~18717353
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 30 2010, 04:51 PM~18704908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kemah gets good Saturday nights from 6-9 in Chick Fila parking lot...then everyone cruises 146.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 2 2010, 08:29 AM~18717460
> *Kemah gets good Saturday nights from 6-9 in Chick Fila parking lot...then everyone cruises 146.
> *


hmmmm see what time i get done at shop.. might swing out there..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 2 2010, 09:29 AM~18717460
> *Kemah gets good Saturday nights from 6-9 in Chick Fila parking lot...then everyone cruises 146.
> *


I'm going to wax up the lac...  I'll be ready


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 2 2010, 08:46 AM~18717534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 2 2010, 10:53 AM~18717569
> *I'm going to wax up the lac...  I'll be ready
> *


and Ill wax your nalgas :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 2 2010, 10:30 AM~18717466
> *Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Oct 1 2010, 12:13 PM~18711026
> *To the homie Slim...Thanks for helping me get the install completed last night on the ace. B"I"G up's to Oscar and Joe (Latin Kustoms) for their guidance.
> 
> Oscar's still doing power moves....the 4...
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 2 2010, 08:29 AM~18717460
> *Kemah gets good Saturday nights from 6-9 in Chick Fila parking lot...then everyone cruises 146.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 2 2010, 08:29 AM~18717460
> *Kemah gets good Saturday nights from 6-9 in Chick Fila parking lot...then everyone cruises 146.
> *


might have to sho up.....


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 2 2010, 08:30 AM~18717466
> *Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 2 2010, 08:29 AM~18717460
> *Kemah gets good Saturday nights from 6-9 in Chick Fila parking lot...then everyone cruises 146.
> *


What's the Location I will stop by


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

Sup fellas


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 2 2010, 11:11 AM~18718044
> *What's the  Location I will stop by
> *


on the opposite side of the world from you


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 2 2010, 10:15 AM~18718076
> *on the opposite side of the world from you
> *


Good thing we have our ow air line. Majestics air line's 
We got that hight :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 2 2010, 10:01 AM~18717608
> *and Ill wax your nalgas  :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 2 2010, 09:08 AM~18717367
> *:420:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Next saturday I am taking the lac out to the drive in movies in Hockley if anyone else wants to go let me know. I don't know whats play and don't really care its about the cruise there and back.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 2 2010, 02:09 PM~18718667
> *Next saturday I am taking the lac out to the drive in movies in Hockley if anyone else wants to go let me know. I don't know whats play and don't really care its about the cruise there and back.
> *


showboat don't list the movies til about wed i think. and the place is far. 
http://www.theshowboatdrivein.com/movies.html


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 2 2010, 12:09 PM~18718667
> *Next saturday I am taking the lac out to the drive in movies in Hockley if anyone else wants to go let me know. I don't know whats play and don't really care its about the cruise there and back.
> *


5 bucks for 2 movies.. thats 2 minutes from my house :biggrin: ..not really alll that but something to do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 2 2010, 12:09 PM~18718667
> *Next saturday I am taking the lac out to the drive in movies in Hockley if anyone else wants to go let me know. I don't know whats play and don't really care its about the cruise there and back.
> *


me and my wife went one time and it was a mini cooper club there :uh: like 20 cars.. i was like roberto g go gon be with them :cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE CRUISIN WESTHIEMER OR ANYTHING TONIGHT??


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 2 2010, 10:30 AM~18717466
> *Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 2 2010, 12:57 PM~18718912
> *ANYONE CRUISIN WESTHIEMER OR ANYTHING TONIGHT??
> *


They talking about hitting up Kema 6-9


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 2 2010, 01:09 PM~18718948
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


R u cruising 2 kema later?


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKING FOR SUM FENDER SKIRTS


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 2 2010, 01:11 PM~18718949
> *They talking about hitting up Kema 6-9
> *


  SEEN YOU YESTERDAY I THINK HITTIN SWITCHEZ ON MULA RD??


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 2 2010, 01:33 PM~18719056
> * SEEN YOU YESTERDAY I THINK HITTIN SWITCHEZ ON MULA RD??
> *


oh yea that was you. i work around there.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 2 2010, 02:23 PM~18719296
> *oh yea that was you. i work around there.
> *


YESSIR THAT WAS ME IN THE LAC :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 2 2010, 03:12 PM~18718959
> *R u cruising 2 kema later?
> *


Kema I didn't no nuthin bout that but ill see what I can do but thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 2 2010, 01:33 PM~18719056
> * SEEN YOU YESTERDAY I THINK HITTIN SWITCHEZ ON MULA RD??
> *


what u know about mula rd


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 2 2010, 03:27 PM~18719626
> *what u know about mula rd
> *



thats my neck of the woods


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****" IN LAS VEGAS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Sep 30 2010, 03:31 PM~18703138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score Big Homie...........


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 2 2010, 11:34 PM~18721769
> *
> *


Orale homie how did u like the lil get together in kemah with the hot rods we got no love when we roll in :biggrin: but I thought that was funny ass shit


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

It was a good nite 4 a cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 2 2010, 11:39 PM~18722106
> *It was a good nite 4 a cruise  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir. top down on the freeway. thats wassup


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 2 2010, 10:38 PM~18721795
> *Nice score Big Homie...........
> *


Yes sir trying to make it happen


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2010, 01:06 AM~18722212
> *Yes sir. top down on the freeway. thats wassup
> *


Can't get any better than that homie rollin down 225 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 3 2010, 02:42 AM~18722486
> *Yes sir trying to make it happen
> *


Make it come together like clock work


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigShrek_@Oct 2 2010, 05:27 PM~18720278
> *STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
> MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ill be there


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

I STILL HATE THE COWBOYS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 713ridaz



car aint gona cut itself


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2010, 08:34 AM~18723302
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 713ridaz
> car aint gona cut itself
> *


he was putting in work on it yesterday (no ****) :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 3 2010, 08:34 AM~18723307
> *he was putting in work on it yesterday (no ****)  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2010, 08:39 AM~18723333
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2010, 10:34 AM~18723302
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 713ridaz
> car aint gona cut itself
> *


maybe he don't wanna void the warranty. :dunno:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Oct 3 2010, 10:05 AM~18723204
> *I STILL HATE THE COWBOYS
> *


 :biggrin: but who won last week :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 2 2010, 10:33 PM~18722084
> *Orale homie how did u like the lil get together in kemah with the hot rods we got no love when we roll in :biggrin: but I thought that was funny ass shit
> *


NEED TO HIT UP AUTOS BBQ IN STAFFORD ON SATURDAY NIGHTS THEM PPL LOVE THE LOW LOWS ALOT OF RIDES ON BAGS BEEN GOIN LATELY THOUGH


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 3 2010, 09:17 AM~18723798
> *uffin:
> *



 did u get the stuff???


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 3 2010, 11:07 AM~18724073
> *  did u get the stuff???
> *


no not yet i'm still waitin for it to arrive bro!!!!!!!!! so hows everythin down there karnal??????????


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 3 2010, 10:18 AM~18724134
> *no not yet i'm still waitin for it to arrive bro!!!!!!!!! so hows everythin down there karnal??????????
> *



ITS GOOD, I WAS OUTSIDE PUTTIN THE CAR BACK TOGETHER... SHOULD BE READY FOR MAGNIFICOS WITH NO PROBLEM... 

IM ALSO GETTIN THE BOAT READY, I JUST GOT MY FISHING LICENSE.... :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 3 2010, 11:21 AM~18724145
> *ITS GOOD, I WAS OUTSIDE PUTTIN THE CAR BACK TOGETHER... SHOULD BE READY FOR MAGNIFICOS WITH NO PROBLEM...
> 
> IM ALSO GETTIN THE BOAT READY, I JUST GOT MY FISHING LICENSE.... :biggrin:
> *


dats koo i'm still workin on da monte carlo!!!!!!! n i just stalled da speakers on on my lexus also!!!! so when u goin out fishin bro???? so wat else do u have left to do on da lincoln????


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 2 2010, 10:33 PM~18722084
> *Orale homie how did u like the lil get together in kemah with the hot rods we got no love when we roll in :biggrin: but I thought that was funny ass shit
> *


I thought there was going to be more low lows but it was alright. Long ass drive though. :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 2 2010, 10:39 PM~18722106
> *It was a good nite 4 a cruise  :thumbsup:
> *


I guess everybody else likes to cruise when there is 30% chance of rain. :dunno:


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge in las vegas 

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 3 2010, 03:21 PM~18724746
> *I thought there was going to be more low lows but it was alright. Long ass drive though.  :thumbsup:
> *


any pics?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 3 2010, 12:40 PM~18723924
> *:biggrin: but deeeeeeeeezzzzzzz nuuuuuutttttzzzzzz and diz dick*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big I on the creep today


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*
EMPIRE IS SELLING OUR CLUB DISPLAY POLES FOR $200 ..O.B.O. "12 POLES TOTAL" HIT ME UP 832-561-0515*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2010, 06:34 PM~18726417
> *big I on the creep today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

i got together with my club, and had a good it be awhile due to the fact of working my ass off.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 3 2010, 06:39 PM~18726470
> *i got together with my club, and had a good it be awhile due to the fact of working my ass off.
> *


YES VERY GOOD DAY FOR US.....  "DOWN FOR OUR CROWN"


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2010, 06:40 PM~18726478
> *YES VERY GOOD DAY FOR US.....     "DOWN FOR OUR CROWN"
> *


yeah this guy aint ready for us :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2010, 06:34 PM~18726417
> *big I on the creep today
> 
> 
> ...


Two words. FUCKIN CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 3 2010, 03:14 PM~18725246
> *any pics?
> *


No I forgot my camera.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Got these FOR SALE, pm offers:

500.1 mono amp
250.1 mono amp


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2010, 06:40 PM~18726478
> *YES VERY GOOD DAY FOR US.....     "DOWN FOR OUR CROWN"
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18727274
> *
> *


  wut up homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 3 2010, 07:30 PM~18726950
> *
> *


wuts up Sgt of arms :0 :0


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2010, 08:09 PM~18727374
> *wuts up Sgt of arms    :0  :0
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Gallo, Sgt of arms  :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 3 2010, 06:39 PM~18726470
> *i got together with my club, and had a good it be awhile due to the fact of working my ass off.
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2010, 08:09 PM~18727374
> *wuts up Sgt of arms    :0  :0
> *


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 3 2010, 03:21 PM~18724746
> *I thought there was going to be more low lows but it was alright. Long ass drive though.  :thumbsup:
> *


Guess you didn't know that was a hot rod show nuthin but white boys that shit been goin down since I can remember but it was kool thou hangin out anyway u no did you fine your way back 2 your hood


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 3 2010, 03:25 PM~18724768
> *I guess everybody else likes to cruise when there is 30% chance of rain.  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: I don't no all I no we were there posted up


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18727274
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2010, 08:10 PM~18714475
> *17"  like these.  fit 03+ town car/crown vic/grand marquis (with tires but not white walls)
> 
> 
> ...


deal pending.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=563550


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2010, 08:34 PM~18726417
> *big I on the creep today
> 
> 
> ...


61 rag mick looking good big tymer your fleetwood hell yea homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 3 2010, 01:04 PM~18724056
> *NEED TO HIT UP AUTOS BBQ IN STAFFORD ON SATURDAY NIGHTS THEM PPL LOVE THE LOW LOWS ALOT OF RIDES ON BAGS BEEN GOIN LATELY THOUGH
> *


 :thumbsup: that's what's up


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 3 2010, 08:03 PM~18726154
> *deeeeeeeeezzzzzzz nuuuuuutttttzzzzzz and diz dick
> *


Gay


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 4 2010, 04:56 AM~18729473
> *61 rag mick looking good big tymer your fleetwood hell yea homie :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 4 2010, 06:01 AM~18729481
> *Gay
> *


no sir......u got got.......GIVITUP...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 2 2010, 01:32 PM~18719055
> *LOOKING FOR SUM FENDER SKIRTS
> 
> 
> ...


here u go homie.  i bought mine's from here .  
http://fenderskirtdepot.com/AllTrucks/
or try this other one.  
http://bigjims.net/putskirts.htm
i hope this helps homie....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2010, 04:11 AM~18729501
> *no sir......u got got.......GIVITUP...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Bossman dro said to be at shop at 8 o'clock sharp.....he bringin breakfast :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 2 2010, 10:11 AM~18718044
> *What's the  Location I will stop by
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2010, 07:31 AM~18729680
> *Bossman dro said to be at shop at 8 o'clock sharp.....he bringin breakfast :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: TELL THAT FOOL HE'LL DO BETTER AT THE UNEMPLOYMENT OFFICE :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704+Oct 1 2010, 07:09 PM~18714822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir the NC chapter will be in vegas. :cheesy: ill see you there carnal.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 3 2010, 05:14 PM~18725246
> *any pics?
> *


 SATURDAY AT KEMAH


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 4 2010, 07:43 AM~18729712
> * SATURDAY AT KEMAH
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2010, 08:36 AM~18729871
> *nice
> *


  
YOU SHOULD OF TAKEN THE BOMBA WEY! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 4 2010, 08:57 AM~18729963
> *
> YOU SHOULD OF TAKEN THE BOMBA WEY! :cheesy:
> *


been spending my weekends with my kids. too little to take out and no seatbelts in the rear of the '48.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 4 2010, 07:43 AM~18729712
> * SATURDAY AT KEMAH
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie :thumbsup: what's up nix


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Young chino song aka avengemydeath

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...epRhWd1Y6900421

:wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2010, 10:16 AM~18730329
> *Young chino song aka avengemydeath
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...epRhWd1Y6900421
> ...


 :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2010, 08:20 AM~18730058
> *been spending my weekends with my kids.  too little to take out and no seatbelts in the rear of the '48.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Oct 3 2010, 08:09 PM~18727374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


thank you gentleman, I'm happy n ready to uphold the position 
Empire stayin strong till I hit the dirt


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 4 2010, 02:00 PM~18732156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 4 2010, 11:49 AM~18730968
> *:uh:
> *


worry about yourself bro.


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2010, 08:16 AM~18730329
> *Young chino song aka avengemydeath
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...epRhWd1Y6900421
> ...


 :roflmao: Now I see why u did not make it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 4 2010, 02:25 PM~18732324
> *:roflmao:  Now I see why u did not make it
> *


you miss me? :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 4 2010, 01:00 PM~18732156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 4 2010, 12:37 PM~18732423
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 4 2010, 01:20 PM~18732288
> *worry about yourself bro.
> *


 :0 how dare u..... U dirty old fart... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 4 2010, 02:40 PM~18732442
> *:0  how dare u..... U dirty old fart... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 4 2010, 01:38 PM~18732433
> *:h5:
> *


  :naughty:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 4 2010, 02:25 PM~18732324
> *:roflmao:  Now I see why u did not make it
> *


I saw that you made it........looking like Santa Clause LMAO


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 4 2010, 02:05 PM~18732640
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 4 2010, 03:05 PM~18732640
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 4 2010, 02:17 PM~18732769
> *:angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 3 2010, 10:07 PM~18727355
> *  wut up homie
> *


seen what it do! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 4 2010, 02:32 PM~18733304
> *seen what it do! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 3 2010, 11:24 PM~18728103
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


what youll workin on??? :wow:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

sup mando


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Oct 4 2010, 02:50 PM~18733469
> *sup mando
> *


Wut up joker


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a 13in wheel for sale for a spare, it can be beat up just need to hold air.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 4 2010, 01:29 PM~18732853
> *:happysad:
> *


 :wave: SUP BOJO


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 3 2010, 08:53 PM~18727779
> *Guess you didn't  know that was a hot rod show nuthin but white boys that shit been goin down since I can remember but it was kool thou hangin out anyway u no did you fine your way back 2 your hood
> *


yea. that freeway i was on ended up hitting 610. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 4 2010, 02:35 PM~18733325
> *what youll workin on??? :wow:
> *


somethin for all single pump for houston


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 4 2010, 06:43 PM~18735398
> *somethin for all single pump for houston
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 4 2010, 05:43 AM~18729712
> * SATURDAY AT KEMAH
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

up for sale if interested hit me up....832-519-7600 $6500


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2010, 06:43 PM~18735417
> *:wow:
> *


 :0 ***** said he coming to bust yo ass!! :0 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 48BOMBITA_@Oct 4 2010, 07:27 PM~18735217
> *:wave: SUP  BOJO
> *


whats poppin stanly...:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2010, 07:07 PM~18735695
> *:0 ***** said he coming to bust yo ass!! :0 :0
> *


not worried :happysad: im not a hopper..simple lay and play setup... :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2010, 07:16 PM~18735814
> *not worried  :happysad: im not a hopper..simple lay and play setup... :cheesy:
> *


I believe dat as much as I believe dat ima good mechanic :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2010, 07:27 PM~18735943
> *I believe dat as much as I believe dat ima good mechanic :biggrin: :happysad:
> *


well ur not a good mechanic.. but believe me not hopping!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2010, 07:27 PM~18735951
> *well ur not a good mechanic.. but believe me not hopping!
> *


:|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 4 2010, 07:56 PM~18736245
> *:|
> *


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2010, 07:08 PM~18734548
> *does anyone have a 13in wheel for sale for a spare, it can be beat up just need to hold air.
> *


well i got 5 14in if you can not get a 13in


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey does any one have a cheap cutlass for sale or a parts cutlass lmk thanks


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Oct 4 2010, 07:01 PM~18735627
> *up for sale if interested hit me up....832-519-7600          $6500
> 
> 
> ...



:0 STILL LOCATED IN FOUR CORNERS? DONT DO IT ANYWAY HOW MUCH?


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

my friend has one in dallas 84-86 $700 runs but has knock


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Oct 4 2010, 01:35 PM~18733325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT U NEED? LET ME KNOW I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Oct 4 2010, 09:23 PM~18736508
> *well i got 5 14in if you can not get a 13in
> *


pm price for a set of 4....and do they come with tires


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

QUE PASO DESECHO DE MEXICO? DIGO HECHO EN MEXICO


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge in las vegas 

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 4 2010, 09:29 PM~18737324
> *U GONNA FIND OUT SOON!!!! :biggrin:
> :0
> :uh:  HOW MUCH AND WHAT SIZE OF TIRES ON THEM???
> ...


307 v8 motor and tranny euro headlights wiring and other clean as parts for cutlass


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 5 2010, 04:42 AM~18739165
> *307 v8 motor and tranny euro headlights wiring and other clean as parts for cutlass
> *


hit me up up if u got this 8328774057 it robert :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Oct 5 2010, 03:55 AM~18739112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Let's have a friendly pole........who here in houston lowrider is bout the only cheap ***** to pay off mechanic work wit a lotto ticket?????????? 350 in 1s now lotto tickets?? Fuck ima start takin foodstamps soon....

Let's guess...

1. Lone star
2. Lone star
3. Lone star
4. All of the above...














:wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:50 AM~18739478
> *Let's have a friendly pole........who here in houston lowrider is bout the only cheap ***** to pay off mechanic work wit a lotto ticket?????????? 350 in 1s now lotto tickets?? Fuck ima start takin foodstamps soon....
> 
> Let's guess...
> ...


GOOD AS CASH though


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mother fucker i got 1question....well really 2.


1. did u or did u not cash that 10 dollar ticket, yeah i know u did 


2. where is your car.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

fool said gettin kit put on it and he'll see ya soon :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 06:25 AM~18739234
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2010, 07:09 AM~18739555
> *mother fucker i got 1question....well really 2.
> 1. did u or did u not cash that 10 dollar ticket, yeah i know u did
> 2. where is your car.
> *


My car right here....not leaking oil :0 :0



And no I ain't cashed. It yet....they asked me for I.d =(


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shit might not leak oil but i bet it leaks water lol


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 4 2010, 06:11 AM~18729501
> *no sir......u got got.......GIVITUP...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :no:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 4 2010, 08:36 PM~18735306
> *yea. that freeway i was on ended up hitting 610.  :thumbsup:
> *


225 to 610 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 5 2010, 06:50 AM~18739478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:50 AM~18739478
> *Let's have a friendly pole........who here in houston lowrider is bout the only cheap ***** to pay off mechanic work wit a lotto ticket?????????? 350 in 1s now lotto tickets?? Fuck ima start takin foodstamps soon....
> 
> Let's guess...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 4 2010, 09:29 PM~18737324
> *U GONNA FIND OUT SOON!!!! :biggrin:
> :0
> :uh:  HOW MUCH AND WHAT SIZE OF TIRES ON THEM???
> ...


u know dats right karnal!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

take that 10 dollar lotto ticket and get u 10 orders of them 99 cent dick tacos player, nomtombot


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2010, 11:36 AM~18740543
> *take that 10 dollar lotto ticket and get u 10 orders of them 99 cent dick tacos player, nomtombot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :happysad: :wow: :uh:  :0 :cheesy:  :sprint:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 5 2010, 12:58 PM~18741194
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Ni que esa ruka, fuera una chingonada de vieja.
Anyways, Fuck it,


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 4 2010, 06:43 PM~18735417
> *:wow:
> *


yes sirrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 04:44 PM~18743900
> *yes sirrrrrr :biggrin:
> *


ill be on the sideline watching  if it dont hit the bumper dont bring it out..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 04:50 PM~18743948
> *ill be on the sideline watching   if it dont hit the bumper dont bring it out..
> *


oh it will it wont be da first time!!!!! i've seen da competation n is not hard at all!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 04:59 PM~18744020
> *oh it will it wont be da first time!!!!! i've seen da competation n is not hard at all!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 04:59 PM~18744020
> *oh it will it wont be da first time!!!!! i've seen da competation n is not hard at all!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like some good hopping about to happen..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:14 PM~18744142
> *sounds like some good hopping about to happen..
> *


 :drama:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 05:14 PM~18744142
> *sounds like some good hopping about to happen..
> *


donde where


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 5 2010, 07:21 PM~18744210
> *:drama:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Oct 5 2010, 05:21 PM~18744210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have a car so i dont know.. let me know when u find out..and im there!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 05:14 PM~18744142
> *sounds like some good hopping about to happen..
> *


it should be good comp.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 05:26 PM~18744260
> *:0
> i dont have a car so i dont know.. let me know when u find out..and im there!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:14 PM~18744142
> *sounds like some good hopping about to happen..
> *


only hopping gonna happen is you on DEEEZZZ NUTTTZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 05:27 PM~18744272
> *:roflmao:
> *


k rollo brown????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%+Oct 5 2010, 04:59 PM~18744020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 05:29 PM~18744286
> *k rollo brown????
> *


A QUI EN LOS ANGELES ABURRIDO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Oct 5 2010, 05:27 PM~18744272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gay.. and no! why dont u hop yo fat ass on that 68 u have and stop worrying about what im hopping :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:37 PM~18744350
> *:biggrin:
> gay.. and no! why dont u hop yo fat ass on that 68 u have and stop worrying about what im hopping  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%+Oct 5 2010, 04:59 PM~18744020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait and see at magnificos I just hope theirs less talking and more hopping not like last year


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Oct 5 2010, 05:38 PM~18744354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+Oct 5 2010, 03:42 AM~18739165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET U SOME MORE BATTS HOMIE, CAUSE 6 AINT GONNA BE ENOUGH!!! NO EXCUSES


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 08:14 PM~18744684
> *
> GET U SOME MORE BATTS HOMIE, CAUSE 6 AINT GONNA BE ENOUGH!!! NO EXCUSES
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Oct 5 2010, 06:14 PM~18744684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> i got it homie!! SHIT I HAVE THE WHOLE CAR WITH A 350 CHEVY ENGINE FOR U
> 
> :wow:
> IN HOUSTON!!!
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> GET U SOME MORE BATTS HOMIE, CAUSE 6 AINT GONNA BE ENOUGH!!! NO EXCUSES  :0


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 05:32 PM~18744309
> *A  QUI EN LOS ANGELES  ABURRIDO
> *


y eso bro????? ke haces tanlejos bro????


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 06:37 PM~18744958
> *y eso bro????? ke haces tanlejos bro????
> *


lol 1 desaburrirme de mi bieja :biggrin: aser feria conoser diferentes ciudades


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 5 2010, 05:40 PM~18744368
> *Just wait and see at magnificos I just hope theirs less talking and more hopping not like last year
> *


hey i always have proven myself!!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

>


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 06:14 PM~18744684
> *i got it homie!!  SHIT I HAVE THE WHOLE CAR WITH A 350 CHEVY ENGINE FOR U
> 
> :wow:
> ...


your right 6 is not enough thats why I got 12 & some lead no excuses


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> :0


K TU TAMBIEN ANDAS EL LOS ANGELES TRABAJANDO O K??? :biggrin: 




> yall building street cars or single pump radicals?? make sure these cars dont look like that bucket cutty u had :biggrin:


  WILL SEE, AND ITS STREET!! IM REDOING MY RADICAL BUT ITS TIME FOR DA STREETS FOR NOW



> > i got it homie!! SHIT I HAVE THE WHOLE CAR WITH A 350 CHEVY ENGINE FOR U
> >
> > :wow:
> > IN HOUSTON!!!
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:41 PM~18744999
> *your right 6 is not enough thats why I got 12 & some lead no excuses
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 06:39 PM~18744977
> *lol  1  desaburrirme  de mi bieja  :biggrin:  2 aser feria  3 conoser diferentes ciudades
> *


orale ehale ganas bro!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 06:43 PM~18745020
> *orale ehale ganas bro!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


quien eres


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%+Oct 5 2010, 06:41 PM~18744989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a hopper :biggrin: but u dont need it


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 06:45 PM~18745038
> *quien eres
> *


Robert :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

rip SWEET JONES


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 06:46 PM~18745055
> *Robert  :biggrin:
> *


que onda homie como as estado


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Oct 5 2010, 05:39 PM~18744977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DEEEZZZ NUTS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 08:45 PM~18745038
> *quien eres
> *


los whevos


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 04:50 PM~18743948
> *ill be on the sideline watching   if it dont hit the bumper dont bring it out..
> *


me too.. my BRAND NEW bats will be here friday...
if it all goes well ,it wil do what its pose to do..



but no one pull up junk.. better be complete and clean inside and out..aint tearin my shit up against a bucket.. i got too much to lose..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2010, 05:48 PM~18745097
> *los whevos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE CHOCOLATE!!! LOS WUEVOS....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> :biggrin:  COMO TE ADMIRO
> :wow: :wow: yo se 2 como yo no ay :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18745104
> *me too.. my BRAND NEW  bats will be here friday...
> if it all goes well ,it wil do what its pose to do..
> but no one pull up junk.. better be complete and clean inside and out..aint tearin my shit up against a bucket.. i got too much to lose..
> *


  ill be to the shop to gas hop that bitch then.. :happysad: did u get my pm??


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 06:47 PM~18745080
> *que onda homie    como as estado
> *


nada homie aki bien y ustedes como estan bro?????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

come support my HLC homies...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2010, 06:48 PM~18745097
> *los whevos
> *


lol no mames wuey


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 08:49 PM~18745114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  PINCHE CHOCOLATE!!! LOS WUEVOS....
> *


gotem


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 06:50 PM~18745119
> *  ill be to the shop to gas hop that bitch then.. :happysad: did u get my pm??
> *


not before i do..

but i still gotta do some tweakin on it..still got a few loose ends i gotta take care of before i actually hop it..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 06:52 PM~18745141
> *not before i do..
> 
> but i still gotta do some tweakin on it..still got a few loose ends i gotta take care of before i actually hop it..
> *


well if u need any help just call me


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 06:49 PM~18745104
> *me too.. my BRAND NEW  bats will be here friday...
> if it all goes well ,it wil do what its pose to do..
> but no one pull up junk.. better be complete and clean inside and out..aint tearin my shit up against a bucket.. i got too much to lose..
> *


let me hit the swich :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

I AINT NEVER SCARED, ANYBODY PULL UP!!!! I'LL BE READY TO HOP.....  JUNK OR NO JUNK I'LL BE READY, STEERTS GONNA BE CRAZY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 5 2010, 08:50 PM~18745125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the park where the holice was fuckin with everyone


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 06:47 PM~18745084
> *:biggrin:    COMO TE ADMIRO
> :wow:  :wow: LEAD??? FOR WHAT?? DO YOUR THING HOMIE... 10 SINGLE NO WEIGHT...
> DEEEZZZ NUTS
> *


yea no lead!!!!!!!! straight power!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Oct 5 2010, 06:53 PM~18745154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: no junk..complete cars...real street cars


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 06:53 PM~18745155
> *I AINT NEVER SCARED, ANYBODY PULL UP!!!! I'LL BE READY TO HOP.....   JUNK OR NO JUNK I'LL BE READY, STEERTS GONNA BE CRAZY
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 06:54 PM~18745166
> *yea no lead!!!!!!!! straight power!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


double pumps claiming there singles??? locos creations did that b4 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 06:54 PM~18745166
> *yea no lead!!!!!!!! straight power!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


diles como homie :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 5 2010, 06:26 PM~18744831
> *:0
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 05:55 PM~18745170
> *:0
> :nono:  :nono: no junk..complete cars...real street cars
> *



U SCARED, GO TO CHURCH!!!!  ITS LIKE THEY SAY, PULL UP!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 5 2010, 06:53 PM~18745151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep.. vid of me hopping and the cop stopped me


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 06:56 PM~18745188
> *double pumps claiming there singles??? locos creations did that b4  :biggrin:
> *


wtf i dint know the shiet the is fucked up :0


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

i guess people get scared of a lil comp!!! junk or no junk still a piece of metal!!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 05:56 PM~18745188
> *double pumps claiming there singles??? locos creations did that b4  :biggrin:
> *



IM SINGLE, HURRY IM GONNA BE WAITTING!!!! :cheesy: NO ****!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 5 2010, 06:53 PM~18745158
> *is that the park where the holice was fuckin with everyone
> *


yes but keep in mind it was 3 months after what happend with thomas...same owner of all the harris county parks.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you can call me a pussy,bitch,scared or whatever but i aint nosing up to junk..

junk car aint worth me chippin my kandy


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 07:58 PM~18745212
> *wtf  i dint know the shiet    the is fucked up :0
> *


wtf? Learn how to spell mexican....Lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 08:58 PM~18745220
> *IM SINGLE,  HURRY IM GONNA BE WAITTING!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 06:56 PM~18745188
> *double pumps claiming there singles??? locos creations did that b4  :biggrin:
> *


which one was dat homeboy dat i dont remember?????


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 4 2010, 11:29 PM~18737324
> *U GONNA FIND OUT SOON!!!! :biggrin:
> :0
> :uh:  HOW MUCH AND WHAT SIZE OF TIRES ON THEM???
> ...


i wanna see!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Oct 5 2010, 05:59 PM~18745236
> *wtf? Learn how to spell mexican....Lol
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: ERES GATCHO HOMIE!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 06:58 PM~18745220
> *IM SINGLE,  HURRY IM GONNA BE WAITTING!!!! :cheesy:
> *


no **** tony..

u might wanna re word that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 06:56 PM~18745196
> *U SCARED, GO TO CHURCH!!!!   ITS LIKE THEY SAY, PULL UP!!!
> *


never said.. but street cars no buckets.. im not a hopper anyway so direct these remarks towards the hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 06:58 PM~18745220
> *IM SINGLE,  HURRY IM GONNA BE WAITTING!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18745265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ERES GATCHO HOMIE!!!!
> *


Haha..... Just fuckin with Homie... Tu sabes, nomas para pasar el rato.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 06:58 PM~18745219
> *i guess people get scared of a lil comp!!! junk or no junk still a piece of metal!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: verdad :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:01 PM~18745267
> *never said.. but street cars no buckets.. im not a hopper anyway so direct these remarks towards the hoppers  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:
i got a show car..


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 06:58 PM~18745212
> *wtf  i dint know the shiet    the is fucked up :0
> *


u know da way cheerleaders say things bro!!!! always outside da pit!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Oct 5 2010, 06:58 PM~18745220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 06:45 PM~18745045
> *:cheesy:
> now thats a hopper  :biggrin:  but u dont need it
> *


Well maybe but in the end who evers higher wins :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 06:59 PM~18744020
> *oh it will it wont be da first time!!!!! i've seen da competation n is not hard at all!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


what you mean by that????? :scrutinize:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Oct 5 2010, 06:59 PM~18745236
> *wtf? Learn how to spell mexican....Lol
> 
> 
> *


no bales berga bro :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 08:04 PM~18745314
> *no bales berga bro :biggrin:
> *


You know i'm fuckin with you Cuzz....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 06:50 PM~18743948
> *ill be on the sideline watching   if it dont hit the bumper dont bring it out..
> *


dont have to be on sideline you can get in the passanger seat!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Oct 5 2010, 06:01 PM~18745263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: when can i come by to scoop up the tire??


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Oct 5 2010, 07:02 PM~18745284
> *Haha..... Just fuckin with Homie... Tu sabes, nomas para pasar el rato....  :biggrin:
> *


ke onda bro!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 5 2010, 07:40 PM~18744368
> *Just wait and see at magnificos I just hope theirs less talking and more hopping not like last year
> *


it dont have to wait for that show!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Oct 5 2010, 07:04 PM~18745324
> *You know i'm fuckin with you Cuzz....
> *


yes i know . pero como quiera te la comes :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 06:04 PM~18745326
> *dont have to be on sideline you can get in the passanger seat!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 ...u sure u gonna be ready :cheesy: no ****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 07:02 PM~18745293
> *:yes:
> i got a show car..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 08:06 PM~18745343
> *ke onda bro!!!
> *


Just chillin Homie....


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 07:02 PM~18745289
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: verdad :biggrin:
> *


is always like dat win or atleast we still come out to play!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 08:52 PM~18745141
> *not before i do..
> 
> but i still gotta do some tweakin on it..still got a few loose ends i gotta take care of before i actually hop it..
> *


dont be scared!!! lmao :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:04 PM~18745326
> *dont have to be on sideline you can get in the passanger seat!!! :biggrin:
> *


naw did that already :happysad: when i get a car I WILL SHUT HOUSTON HOPPERS DOWN!!!! but only when i get a car


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 5 2010, 08:06 PM~18745349
> *yes i know  .  pero como quiera te la comes :biggrin:
> *


Fuck you Beech..... :twak:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 08:58 PM~18745219
> *i guess people get scared of a lil comp!!! junk or no junk still a piece of metal!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Oct 5 2010, 07:08 PM~18745378
> *Fuck you Beech..... :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:03 PM~18745299
> *what you mean by that????? :scrutinize:
> *


take more notes from stuff u learned from me b4!!!! lol


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 06:58 PM~18745219
> *i guess people get scared of a lil comp!!! junk or no junk still a piece of metal!!!!!
> *


some people put more money into their cars so they can be presentable and some just throw junk in the trunk :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

whatever happened to the Houston plaque?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 5 2010, 09:10 PM~18745412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Oct 5 2010, 06:06 PM~18745348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 09:07 PM~18745353
> *:0  :0 ...u sure u gonna be ready :cheesy: no ****
> *


workin on the frame!!! :thumbsup: shouldnt go wrong


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:10 PM~18745411
> *some people put more money into their cars so they can be presentable and some just throw junk in the trunk  :happysad:
> *


money is just a pieces of paper also!!!! so forget da money!!!!!!!


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:06 PM~18745348
> *it dont have to wait for that  show!! :cheesy:
> *


Que onda homie como anda el lincoln you going to take it to magnificos again


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 09:09 PM~18745403
> *take more notes from stuff u learned from me b4!!!! lol
> *


dont get me wrong you did show the way but make sure ima lead!!! so follow if you want :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 06:13 PM~18745441
> *workin on the frame!!! :thumbsup:  shouldnt go wrong
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: I QUIT.... :sprint:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 5 2010, 09:13 PM~18745454
> *Que onda homie como anda el lincoln you going to take it to magnificos again
> *


no bro im mario . i drove the black cuttlass


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Oct 5 2010, 07:07 PM~18745359
> *Just chillin Homie....
> *


como van los projects?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 07:13 PM~18745449
> *money is just a pieces of paper also!!!! so forget da money!!!!!!!
> *


if its only money then bring out a complete clean running legit street car... its only money right?? shouldnt be a problem if u got it like that..


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:14 PM~18745465
> *dont get me wrong you did show the way but make sure ima lead!!! so follow if you want :thumbsup:
> *


lol!!!! i got new things under da sleeve to bring out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 09:14 PM~18745466
> *:0  :0  :0  hno:  I QUIT.... :sprint:
> *


lol im just sayn!!! got some skills on the workz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:07 PM~18745368
> *dont be scared!!! lmao :biggrin:
> *


never scared.. i just want my shit done right..dont like chipped paint and broken windshields.. lol..

i got alot of work ahead of me


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:17 PM~18745503
> *if its only money then bring out a complete clean running legit street car... its only money right?? shouldnt be a problem if u got it like that..
> *


oh is like dat i'll bring it to houston soon!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 5 2010, 07:18 PM~18745512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jus saying dont take it personal...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 09:17 PM~18745504
> *lol!!!! i got new things under da sleeve to bring out!!!! :biggrin:
> *


same!!! and well all single , 10 batt. , with a twist. to get it started!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 09:20 PM~18745535
> *:biggrin:
> *


you act like that piston gone do something :0 :0 :0 charged the battery yet? seems like people want house calls


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 09:18 PM~18745512
> *never scared.. i just want my shit done right..dont like chipped paint and broken windshields.. lol..
> 
> i got alot of work ahead of me
> *


lol!!! :twak: you funny!!! that happens when you hop for a while!!! but i see you got jokes!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:19 PM~18745528
> *me either so get to work!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> jus saying dont take it personal...
> *


shit.. work is tryin to pile up... gotta get it..


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:16 PM~18745487
> *no bro im mario . i drove the black cuttlass
> *


Orale homie havent seen you in a while the cutty going to hop at the show


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 07:22 PM~18745557
> *shit.. work is tryin to pile up... gotta get it..
> *


  get it homie...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 5 2010, 07:21 PM~18745548
> *you act like that piston gone do something  :0  :0  :0 charged the battery yet? seems like people want house calls
> *


mannnnnnn........i aint saying nothin.........im just sayin......


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 5 2010, 09:22 PM~18745563
> *Orale homie havent seen you in a while the cutty going to hop at the show
> *


dont need a show for me!!! i rather do the streets!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 07:24 PM~18745577
> *mannnnnnn........i aint saying nothin.........im just sayin......
> *


pics or it aint doing shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:24 PM~18745579
> *dont need a show for me!!! i rather do the streets!!!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 09:24 PM~18745577
> *mannnnnnn........i aint saying nothin.........im just sayin......
> *


:tears: poor bumpa kit


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 09:25 PM~18745586
> *:nicoderm:
> *


we did it before so why not again???? :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Oct 5 2010, 06:22 PM~18745555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 WAT UP LOW INC??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 5 2010, 07:24 PM~18745581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 09:27 PM~18745609
> *TRUE, ESPECIALLY IF U HOP IT EVERY TIME U HIT DA STREET!!! :biggrin:
> :0  :0  WAT UP LOW INC??
> *


amen!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 06:24 PM~18745577
> *mannnnnnn........i aint saying nothin.........im just sayin......
> *



UR RIDE READY FOR DA STREETS YET HOMIE??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Oct 5 2010, 07:27 PM~18745606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 07:29 PM~18745628
> *UR RIDE READY FOR DA STREETS YET HOMIE??
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 07:29 PM~18745628
> *UR RIDE READY FOR DA STREETS YET HOMIE??
> *


Nope.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2010, 07:31 PM~18745654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:22 PM~18745555
> *lol!!!  :twak:  you funny!!! that happens when you hop for a while!!! but i see you got jokes!!!
> *


talkin bout my car.. front window needs to be re sealed.. and i need core surport bushings... etc etc..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2010, 09:31 PM~18745654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :happysad:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:20 PM~18745532
> *same!!! and well all single , 10 batt. , with a twist. to get it started!!
> *


koo!!!!!  is all about da sport!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 5 2010, 07:32 PM~18745676
> *:rofl: :happysad:
> *


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:24 PM~18745579
> *dont need a show for me!!! i rather do the streets!!!
> *


Pics


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 06:27 PM~18745606
> *we did it before so why not again???? :thumbsup:
> *


   X15446516...STREETS IS DA REAL DEAL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 07:32 PM~18745666
> *Nope.
> *


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 07:27 PM~18745609
> *TRUE, ESPECIALLY IF U HOP IT EVERY TIME U HIT DA STREET!!! :biggrin:
> :0  :0  WAT UP LOW INC??
> *


chilling homie


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:27 PM~18745606
> *we did it before so why not again???? :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir in da streets is where everythin starts!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 5 2010, 06:31 PM~18745654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER ON A BUDGET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 07:36 PM~18745710
> *   X15446516...STREETS IS DA REAL DEAL
> *


registration, insurance, inspection, interior, windows, bumpers, keys, paint,... this is what a real street car needs


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 5 2010, 07:38 PM~18745724
> *chilling homie
> *


ke rollo low inc.. wats good down there bro!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 06:38 PM~18745732
> *registration, insurance, inspection, interior, windows, bumpers, keys, paint,... this is what a real street car needs
> *













THATS RIGHT AND WE GONNA DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN!!! NOT AN IMPALA GUY, BUT U 'LL SEE ME IN ONE VERY SOON!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 07:41 PM~18745755
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/11tn4o7[1].jpg[/IMG
> 
> THATS RIGHT AND WE GONNA DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN!!! NOT AN IMPALA GUY, BUT U 'LL SEE ME IN ONE VERY SOON!!!! :cheesy:  ;)
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 09:41 PM~18745755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that aint no impala!


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 07:41 PM~18745755
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/11tn4o7[1].jpg[/IMG
> 
> THATS RIGHT AND WE GONNA DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN!!! NOT AN IMPALA GUY, BUT U 'LL SEE ME IN ONE VERY SOON!!!! :cheesy:  ;)
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 5 2010, 07:43 PM~18745779
> *that aint no impala!
> *


did u take that pic???? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 5 2010, 06:43 PM~18745779
> *that aint no impala!
> *


READ FIRST COLLEGE BOY!!! :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:38 PM~18745732
> *registration, insurance, inspection, interior, windows, bumpers, keys, paint bumper kit, roof, grill, zeniths,a/c....,... this is what a real street car needs
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 09:43 PM~18745786
> *did u take that pic????  :biggrin:
> *


nah!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 07:44 PM~18745793
> *READ FIRST COLLEGE BOY!!! :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 07:45 PM~18745802
> *
> *


dont need bumperkits on hoppers :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 09:44 PM~18745793
> *READ FIRST COLLEGE BOY!!! :uh:
> *


I did read! :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:38 PM~18745732
> *registration, insurance, inspection, interior, windows, bumpers, keys, paint,... this is what a real street car needs
> *


nt everybody sees it that way..


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 07:44 PM~18745793
> *READ FIRST COLLEGE BOY!!! :uh:
> *


 :around: :around: lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:46 PM~18745816
> *dont need bumperkits on hoppers  :uh:
> *


who said it was a hoppper?????


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 06:45 PM~18745802
> *
> *


IS ALL THAT GONNA MAKE YOUR CAR COME OFF THE GROUND BETTER??? IF I TOOK ALL THE TIME YOUR TAKING TO BRING OUT A CAR, IT WOULD BE 10 TIME BETTER THAN WHAT YOUR ABOUT TO BRING OUT!!! :biggrin: I OUT MY MONEY ON THAT...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 07:46 PM~18745821
> *nt everybody sees it that way..
> *


yea i kno..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 07:46 PM~18745821
> *nt everybody sees it that way..
> *


fuck insurance!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 06:47 PM~18745829
> *MIS WUEVOS GRANDES!!!! :0 :0*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 5 2010, 07:47 PM~18745829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: whoa!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 07:48 PM~18745840
> *fuck insurance!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol..yea imma cancel mine for the caprice.. i still haven't driven that shit :uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 07:47 PM~18745831
> *IS ALL THAT GONNA MAKE YOUR CAR COME OFF THE GROUND BETTER??? IF I TOOK ALL THE TIME YOUR TAKING TO BRING OUT A CAR, IT WOULD BE 10 TIME BETTER THAN WHAT YOUR ABOUT TO BRING OUT!!!  :biggrin:  I OUT MY MONEY ON THAT...
> *


 :uh: u kinda been building cars for a while now and aint put nothin together better so........i dont see it happening...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Oct 5 2010, 08:50 PM~18745125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 months 3 years.. don't fk'n matter. cops ain't ever gonna sit back and let lows chill anywhere. don't matter how many toys for tots, or blue santa or whatever get organized to prove to them lowriders ain't gangstas. 

but don't listen, my car collecting dust in garage, so what do i know. :angry:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:50 PM~18745855
> *lol..yea imma cancel mine for the caprice.. i still haven't driven that shit  :uh:
> *


tell sic to hurry up then :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 5 2010, 07:50 PM~18745856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: u just did...lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:54 PM~18745897
> *:0
> 
> :happysad:  u just did...lol
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 07:55 PM~18745904
> *
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 5 2010, 07:47 PM~18745829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont hurry.. i take pride in what i put my name on


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

34 User(s) are reading this topic (24 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sic713, 713Leancon, AT1in2009, LurchPP, hoppers4life


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

word on the street is lone star is building a hopper but :dunno:

proof....

"I MEAN...IMA COMPETITOR I'M VERY COMPETITIVE....I'M COMING TO BUST EVERYBODY IN H-TOWNS ASS" LONE STAR


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 07:57 PM~18745925
> *:uh:
> 
> i dont hurry.. i take pride in what i put my name on
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 5 2010, 07:57 PM~18745930
> *word on the street is lone star is building a hopper but :dunno:
> 
> proof....
> ...


aka da MASSAPLAN AKA THE BLACK MAMBA AKA :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 07:58 PM~18745937
> *:uh:
> *


hey gotta make it clean.. no junk

btw... i smoked the tires on cali's bucket


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 07:57 PM~18745925
> *:uh:
> 
> i dont hurry.. i take pride in what i put my name on
> *


good answer


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 5 2010, 09:58 PM~18745946
> *:drama:
> *


X68 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 07:59 PM~18745957
> *hey gotta make it clean.. no junk
> 
> btw... i smoked the tires on cali's bucket
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 07:59 PM~18745957
> *hey gotta make it clean.. no junk
> 
> btw... i smoked the tires on cali's bucket
> *


 :biggrin: U TOO?? LOL


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 06:50 PM~18745856
> *:uh: u kinda been building cars for a while now and aint put nothin together better so........i dont see it happening...
> *


WANNA BET I CAN???  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18745975
> *:biggrin: U TOO?? LOL
> *


am i the only one who didnt burn rubber in the caprice?? prolly so :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18745974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i drove that bitch to da gas station as is..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18745980
> *WANNA BET I CAN???    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18745980
> *WANNA BET I CAN???    :biggrin:
> *


MAKE IT HAPPEN CAPTN......DO WAT U DO....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 10:01 PM~18745982
> *am i the only one who didnt burn rubber in the caprice?? prolly so  :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 08:02 PM~18745997
> *i will next time
> 
> i drove that bitch to da gas station as is..
> *


i dont see how u seen anything out that dirty as windshield... :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18745982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U PUT TRANS FLUID IN IT ????? FUCK IT....NOT MY BUCKET..... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

IM OUT LADYS!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 5 2010, 08:03 PM~18746007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u cant see over the dash board so i know u havent drove it yet :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 08:05 PM~18746038
> *:cheesy:
> u cant see over the dash board so i know u havent drove it yet  :biggrin:
> *


ACTUALLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYY..................... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 10:05 PM~18746038
> *
> u cant see over the dash board so i know u havent drove it yet  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:04 PM~18746030
> *YEAP.
> U PUT TRANS FLUID IN IT ????? FUCK IT....NOT MY BUCKET..... :biggrin:
> *


did u ?? thats what i paid u for???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:05 PM~18746046
> *ACTUALLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYY..................... :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


oh


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

im out homies!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 10:05 PM~18746038
> *:cheesy:
> u cant see over the dash board so i know u havent drove it yet  :biggrin:
> *


did the crockd' line jr edition then well... i hit the tire pile :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 5 2010, 08:04 PM~18746023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only reason i didnt dog it..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 5 2010, 08:22 PM~18746251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 so is it low or leaking?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

low.. it shifts fine..


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 5 2010, 07:24 PM~18745579
> *dont need a show for me!!! i rather do the streets!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Oct 5 2010, 08:26 PM~18746316
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 08:26 PM~18746309
> *low.. it shifts fine..
> *


fill it up for me..thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 08:28 PM~18746355
> *fill it up for me..thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Yea....fill it up for him....thanks :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:31 PM~18746382
> *Yea....fill it up for him....thanks :happysad:
> *


fuck you fake ass mechanic.. didnt i pay u to do that??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 08:31 PM~18746394
> *fuck you fake ass mechanic.. didnt i pay u to do that??
> *


Yea...but u ain't pay for ac work...so it evens out.....:rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:36 PM~18746441
> *Yea...but u ain't pay for ac work...so it evens out.....:rimshot:
> *


oh yea :biggrin: we still goin to eat bish.. im jus taking my shit to a real mexican mechanic next time... :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 08:44 PM~18746525
> *oh yea  :biggrin:  we still goin to eat bish.. im jus taking my shit to a real mexican mechanic next time... :happysad:
> *


i guess since u half mexican u did a half ass job?? :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Oct 5 2010, 08:44 PM~18746525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad:


And quit saying I did a half ass job.....u starting to make me think I did do a half ass job.......ain't my fault yo starter fucked up once it left my shop.......


And dat I forgot to put trans fluid.....

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:49 PM~18746587
> *:angry:
> :happysad:
> And quit saying I did a half ass job.....u starting to make me think I did do a half ass job.......ain't my fault yo starter fucked up once it left my shop.......
> ...


u costin me more money noe.. :angry: but its all good..fuckin headers all loose and shit.. starter wires loose, battery dead... true bucket


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 08:51 PM~18746613
> *.. true bucket
> *


Nuff said.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:53 PM~18746642
> *Nuff said.
> *


agreed..with new parts :uh:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 08:02 PM~18745293
> *:yes:
> i got a show car..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 5 2010, 09:12 PM~18746913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

gogogogogogogogogooooo


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 6 2010, 04:16 AM~18748703
> *gogogogogogogogogooooo
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Oct 6 2010, 07:08 AM~18748921
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18745732
> *registration, insurance, inspection, interior, windows, bumpers, keys, paint,... this is what a real street car needs
> *


Thats wassup and leave the tow trucks at home......just sayin


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2010, 08:55 AM~18749298
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: 

:scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2010, 07:48 AM~18749558
> *Thats wassup and leave the tow trucks at home......just sayin
> *


  we will see how many "street cars" are towed to event and hangouts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you forgot to add, if its a convertible it needs to have a CONVERTIBLE TOP not just a boot, and if u got dayton flags make sure they are real daytons. just sayin


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2010, 10:31 AM~18750337
> *you forgot to add, if its a convertible it needs to have a CONVERTIBLE TOP not just a boot, and if u got dayton flags make sure they are real daytons.  just sayin
> *


 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hE48i9DhbuE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 5 2010, 07:38 PM~18745732
> *registration, insurance, inspection, interior, windows, bumpers, keys, paint,... this is what a real street car needs
> *


how can u forget being cut. what part of lowriding is stock suspension.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2010, 07:48 AM~18749558
> *Thats wassup and leave the tow trucks at home......just sayin
> *


tow trucks are good friends for anyone who drives their low on more than 4 streets :biggrin: speaking of, where was your car at hypnotized show i went to your backyard and wanted to be dominated, no **** :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: , until then i got that 1st place trophy right here in mo city


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2010, 10:45 AM~18750461
> *tow trucks are good friends for anyone who drives their low on more than 4 streets  :biggrin:  speaking of, where was your car at hypnotized show i went to your backyard and wanted to be dominated, no **** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  , until then i got that 1st place trophy right here in mo city
> *


Coming from someone who shows their car once a year. Ha. I was tailgating that morning and left the game early to try to catch the show. My car has had a top and dros are on the way. And I don't do it for a trophy so you can take that trophy and sit on it if you wanna be dominated jotoleen. Have a nice day buddy.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2010, 11:54 AM~18750530
> *Coming from someone who shows their car once a year. Ha. I was tailgating that morning and left the game early to try to catch the show. My car has had a top and dros are on the way. And I don't do it for a trophy so you can take that trophy and sit on it if you wanna be dominated jotoleen. Have a nice day buddy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 6 2010, 09:31 AM~18750337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cmon jots thought we talkin bout lowridin now its tailgating   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2010, 11:00 AM~18750561
> *cmon jots thought we talkin bout lowridin now its tailgating      :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


***** you so fuckin worried bout were I was so I let you know. Look ima be the bigger man about this. I wasn't even callin you out but it seems like a certain group of people talk shit day in and day out and I don't fuck with y'all as soon as I say somethin you wanna jump all over it like a bitch in heat. We,ve all been on the back of a tow truck at one point ar another so there's nothing to be ashamed of ok mijo. Shit happens even to you kenny you ain't God *****. The topic I was commenting on was hoppers claiming to be street cars, and a street car don't need a tow truck. Sorry that I'm not on your level kenny but keep up the good work and good luck with them trophies h  omie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2010, 10:09 AM~18750636
> ****** you so fuckin worried bout were I was so I let you know. Look ima be the bigger man about this. I wasn't even callin you out but it seems like a certain group of people talk shit day in and day out and I don't fuck with y'all as soon as I say somethin you wanna jump all over it like a bitch in heat. We,ve all been on the back of a tow truck at one point ar another so there's nothing to be ashamed of ok mijo. Shit happens even to you kenny you ain't God *****. The topic I was commenting on was hoppers claiming to be street cars, and a street car don't need a tow truck. Sorry that I'm not on your level kenny but keep up the good work and good luck with them trophies h  omie
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

so............ hows everyone doing :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 6 2010, 12:04 PM~18750592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a little bondo and it will be ok.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 6 2010, 11:24 AM~18750749
> *so............ hows everyone doing  :happysad:
> *




Great couldn't be better


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2010, 12:25 PM~18750765
> *Great couldn't be better
> *


 :cheesy: thats just FANTASTIC! :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 6 2010, 11:24 AM~18750749
> *so............ hows everyone doing  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: .....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2010, 12:25 PM~18750763
> *a little bondo and it will be ok.
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2010, 10:09 AM~18750636
> ****** you so fuckin worried bout were I was so I let you know. Look ima be the bigger man about this. I wasn't even callin you out but it seems like a certain group of people talk shit day in and day out and I don't fuck with y'all as soon as I say somethin you wanna jump all over it like a bitch in heat. We,ve all been on the back of a tow truck at one point ar another so there's nothing to be ashamed of ok mijo. Shit happens even to you kenny you ain't God *****. The topic I was commenting on was hoppers claiming to be street cars, and a street car don't need a tow truck. Sorry that I'm not on your level kenny but keep up the good work and good luck with them trophies h  omie
> *



i go through this shit all the time homie :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i see you SLIM  

what up lone star  
and the BIG I


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :notthisshitagain: :sprint:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 6 2010, 12:29 PM~18750791
> *i see you SLIM
> 
> what up lone star
> ...


what up homie


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 6 2010, 12:26 PM~18750776
> *:uh: .....
> *


 :angry: i didnt ask you you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 6 2010, 11:48 AM~18750951
> *:angry:  i didnt ask you you
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2010, 10:09 AM~18750636
> ****** you so fuckin worried bout were I was so I let you know. Look ima be the bigger man about this. I wasn't even callin you out but it seems like a certain group of people talk shit day in and day out and I don't fuck with y'all as soon as I say somethin you wanna jump all over it like a bitch in heat. We,ve all been on the back of a tow truck at one point ar another so there's nothing to be ashamed of ok mijo. Shit happens even to you kenny you ain't God *****. The topic I was commenting on was hoppers claiming to be street cars, and a street car don't need a tow truck. Sorry that I'm not on your level kenny but keep up the good work and good luck with them trophies h  omie
> *


wasnt worried just wanted some competition i hadnt shown a car since 2007. never said i was god, ur the grand king. i gave one of the trophy to noes lil brother. cuz its all about the kids :biggrin: peace


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2010, 12:11 PM~18751087
> *wasnt worried just wanted some competition i hadnt shown a car since 2007. never said i was god, ur the grand king. i gave one of the trophy to noes lil brother. cuz its all about the kids  :biggrin:  peace
> *


Well said


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:uh: y'all ****** gon kiss n make up now and take pictures for the kids :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 6 2010, 11:48 AM~18750951
> *:angry:  i didnt ask you you
> *












Is this sloppy Joe on the on the menu at the wheel, good buddy :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 6 2010, 03:39 PM~18752232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 6 2010, 11:37 AM~18751238
> *:uh: y'all ****** gon kiss n make up now and take pictures for the kids :ugh:
> *


pucker up them sweet little lips


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2010, 02:03 PM~18752405
> *pucker up them sweet little lips
> *


gay :uh:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2010, 02:06 PM~18752429
> *gay  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2010, 03:03 PM~18752405
> *pucker up them sweet little lips
> *


 :uh: hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2010, 02:16 PM~18752525
> *:0
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 6 2010, 04:03 PM~18752405
> *pucker up them sweet little lips
> *


how you know they sweet? Tasted them? LMAO :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Gallo, Big-Tymer, NIX CUSTOMS, lone star
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 6 2010, 03:35 PM~18752723
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Gallo, Big-Tymer, NIX CUSTOMS, lone star
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 6 2010, 04:39 PM~18752753
> *:h5:
> *


sorry bojoe, I thought that smiley had the middle finger on it :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 6 2010, 03:39 PM~18752232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a big ole fat woman punanis with some fungus growing in them


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Good Luck to everyone hitttin up Vegas this Weekend. Make Houston Proud! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2010, 02:47 PM~18752824
> *looks like a big ole fat woman punanis with some fungus growing in them
> *


so u would still eat it??? :dunno:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 5 2010, 08:38 PM~18745728
> *yes sir in da streets is where everythin starts!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


MAN I BEEN SAYING THIS SHIT FOR YEARS!!!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2010, 04:47 PM~18752824
> *looks like a big ole fat woman punanis with some fungus growing in them
> *


I was thinking of your saggy ass cheek when I saw this


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 6 2010, 06:13 PM~18753977
> *I was thinking of your saggy ass cheek when I saw this
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 6 2010, 07:15 PM~18753991
> *:0
> *


and your pasty white ones too :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 6 2010, 06:15 PM~18753999
> *and your pasty white ones too  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Oct 6 2010, 01:37 PM~18751238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 5 2010, 09:32 PM~18745672
> *talkin bout my car.. front window needs to be re sealed.. and i need core surport bushings... etc etc..
> *


my bad homie!!!


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2010, 05:08 PM~18753037
> *so u would still eat it???  :dunno:
> *


nyet, i'm on a diet. :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2010, 07:27 PM~18755297
> *nyet, i'm on a diet.  :wow:
> *


lol..


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Does anyone have a bottom part of ac/heater box for a gbody?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 6 2010, 08:43 PM~18756081
> *Does anyone have a bottom part of ac/heater box for a gbody?
> *


call 832 5771731


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 6 2010, 10:04 AM~18750592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ok seriously.. im selling my 85 caprice for 2000 obo.. pm me for more info


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME+Oct 6 2010, 07:43 PM~18756081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: U STILL ON DA CLOCK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, NIX CUSTOMS

K ROLLO HOMIE, WAT U BEEN UP TOO CABRON...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

IMPALA FROM TRAINING DAY







LOL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 7 2010, 12:10 AM~18756795
> *IMPALA FROM TRAINING DAY
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2010, 11:54 AM~18750530
> *Coming from someone who shows their car once a year. Ha. I was tailgating that morning and left the game early to try to catch the show. My car has had a top and dros are on the way. And I don't do it for a trophy so you can take that trophy and sit on it if you wanna be dominated jotoleen. Have a nice day buddy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what a good game that day was :thumbsup: what's up nix


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2010, 11:14 PM~18756820
> *:dunno:
> *


CHECK MY TOPIC


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

A LIL OLD SCHOOL TWIST


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 6 2010, 11:01 PM~18756735
> *hoppers4life, NIX CUSTOMS
> 
> K ROLLO HOMIE, WAT U BEEN UP TOO CABRON...
> *


Shit just here homie doin my thing trying to keep up with the big dawgs.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 6 2010, 11:15 PM~18756831
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what a good game that day was  :thumbsup: what's up nix
> *



Wassup brutha?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

1 chrome 3/4 bmh pump (no motor). 2 15 foot #6 hoses, and 12 inch bmh chrome cylinders, all brand new..pm me if interested


----------



## BigShrek (Dec 7, 2009)

STRICTLY RIDIN C.C. is having a party on 10/8/10 we welcome all the clubs to come hang out there will be a live DJ all nite starting at 9:00pm to 3am make sure to wear your club T-shirts and u get in for $5 if you dont have a club T $10we cant wait to see everyone
MAKE SURE YOU BRING NO DRAMA WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A FUN NIGHT

the address is 332 w sahara at the red label lounge in las vegas 

much love from us to all the clubs in town "NO ****"


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

just hop it :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2010, 11:07 PM~18756342
> *ok seriously.. im selling my 85 caprice for 2000 obo.. pm me for more info
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2010, 02:10 AM~18757483
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18758261


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Oct 6 2010, 09:48 PM~18757104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IS IT A PISTON PUMP?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Oct 7 2010, 01:47 AM~18757841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have piston kit for it but not selling the kit :happysad:


----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

looking for a trunk for a 80 monte carlo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 7 2010, 12:45 PM~18759746
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 








snitch poining at me 








he wuz cool about it he wuz tryin 2 buy da motor lol :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 7 2010, 01:08 PM~18760254
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


yall burn that mofo?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 7 2010, 12:08 PM~18760254
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


so wtf is this about


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 7 2010, 02:14 PM~18761278
> *so wtf is this about
> *


i got the frame off for my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 7 2010, 01:54 PM~18761137
> *yall burn that mofo?
> *


it wuz burn when homie got it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 7 2010, 01:05 PM~18760232
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2010, 12:40 AM~18757607
> *1 chrome 3/4 bmh pump (no motor). 2 15 foot #6 hoses, and 12 inch bmh chrome cylinders, all brand new..pm me if interested
> *


How much?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Oct 7 2010, 04:18 PM~18762121
> *How much?
> *


pm sent


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

anyone looking for a 4 door 64??


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:|


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2010, 07:21 PM~18762548
> *:|
> *


get the air up donut seat cushion outta your closet and dust it off you old bastard, lets cruise this weekend


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Oct 7 2010, 05:06 PM~18762444
> *anyone looking for a 4 door 64??
> *


 :cheesy: I got 1 for sale :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 7 2010, 07:22 PM~18762554
> *get the air up donut seat cushion outta your closet and dust it off you old bastard, lets cruise this weekend
> *


fker you should have called me when you were at the port eating. :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 6 2010, 09:07 PM~18756342
> *ok seriously.. im selling my 85 caprice for 2000 obo.. pm me for more info
> *


Build da bitch :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 7 2010, 05:44 PM~18762711
> *Build da bitch  :uh:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 7 2010, 06:22 PM~18762554
> *get the air up donut seat cushion outta your closet and dust it off you old bastard, lets cruise this weekend
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2010, 06:41 PM~18762688
> *fker you should have called me when you were at the port eating.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: Mang....Latin must have a tracker on ur ride......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 7 2010, 08:07 PM~18762854
> *:uh: Mang....Latin must have a tracker on ur ride......
> *


nope, brian sent a 411 via text. if you had friends you'd know. :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2010, 07:14 PM~18762915
> *nope, brian sent a 411 via text.  if you had friends you'd know.  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

hey homie how much for that piston pump???????  well let me know or tell tony for me dawg!!!!!! thanx!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any clean 13 for sale cash in hand


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 7 2010, 03:04 PM~18761612
> *i got the frame off  for my 64  :biggrin:
> *


ballin  
full frame wrap ?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 7 2010, 06:35 PM~18763046
> *any clean 13 for sale cash in hand
> *


still no rims?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 7 2010, 07:23 PM~18763380
> *still no rims?
> *


no about to order a new set for the project


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 7 2010, 04:16 PM~18761696
> *it wuz burn when homie got it
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the hood


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 7 2010, 07:18 PM~18763353
> *ballin
> full frame wrap ?
> *


Is goin to


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 7 2010, 07:31 PM~18763430
> *how much for the hood
> *


Make me a offer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 7 2010, 08:27 PM~18762995
> *:tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Wassup fellas?

CHOCHI (LOCOS), 713Leancon


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2010, 08:19 PM~18763740
> *Wassup fellas?
> 
> CHOCHI (LOCOS), 713Leancon
> *


wuz da deal. anbody rolling this weekend? :dunno:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Oct 6 2010, 09:10 PM~18756373
> *
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2010, 08:19 PM~18763740
> *Wassup fellas?
> 
> CHOCHI (LOCOS), 713Leancon
> *


 :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2010, 11:26 AM~18759175
> *:uh: mr trade ahoy!
> *


 :uh: at least u started this project :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Oct 7 2010, 08:42 PM~18763936
> *:uh:  at least u started this project  :happysad:
> *


aint nothing stopped


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: INIMITABLE, *bighpdavis*
sup charles


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2010, 10:51 PM~18764003
> *aint nothing stopped
> *


 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 7 2010, 10:21 PM~18763759
> *wuz da deal. anbody rolling this weekend?  :dunno:
> *


 :0 I see you homie getin down homie already :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2010, 10:19 PM~18763740
> *Wassup fellas?
> 
> CHOCHI (LOCOS), 713Leancon
> *


 :wave: orale wuts up :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2010, 08:44 PM~18763537
> *
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 09:07 AM~18765660
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> *


buenos dias spritle :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2010, 08:11 AM~18765673
> *buenos dias spritle  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What up..... Chim Chim


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 09:25 AM~18765752
> *What up..... Chim Chim
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2010, 08:29 AM~18765789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ok the weather is goin to be great, so the question of the year is...... are u rolling this weekend buddy, or.......you can fill on the blank_______


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 8 2010, 09:51 AM~18766187
> *:uh:
> *


WTF..... Are u doin up so early vampire.....is young over there getting his bushings pushed in :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 10:53 AM~18766199
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Ok the weather is goin to be great, so the question of the year is...... are u rolling this weekend buddy, or.......you can fill on the blank_______
> *


going to see if short dog has time to pump the brake while i bleed the lines. if that goes well and i transfer my insurance to the '48 then yes. If I don't then nope.  :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2010, 11:08 AM~18766269
> *going to see if short dog has time to pump the brake while i bleed the lines.  if that goes well and i transfer my insurance to the '48 then yes.  If I don't then nope.    :biggrin:
> *


Or you can bring your tubby ass over and help me get it done. :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2010, 10:08 AM~18766269
> *going to see if short dog has time to pump the brake while i bleed the lines.  if that goes well and i transfer my insurance to the '48 then yes.  If I don't then nope.    :biggrin:
> *


 Have ur lady or ur kids help with the brakes .....ok look I'll be overthere after work to make sure this shit gets done......if I leave up to you ...........I'm sure there will be excuses after excuses.....  be ready a 5:30 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Drive in movies Saturday?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 12:02 PM~18766540
> *Have ur lady or ur kids help with the brakes .....ok look I'll be overthere after work to make sure this shit gets done......if I leave up to you ...........I'm sure there will be excuses after excuses.....   be ready a 5:30 :biggrin:
> *


she gets home at 630. just got insurance transfered.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 12:02 PM~18766540
> *Have ur lady or ur kids help with the brakes .....ok look I'll be overthere after work to make sure this shit gets done......if I leave up to you ...........I'm sure there will be excuses after excuses.....   be ready a 5:30 :biggrin:
> *


biotch i just read this since i glanced at it quickly. :buttkick: 

the car will be stopped for a month in nov. to get bumpers chrome plated and add a visor, drop it a little more and also put on skirts and soo on. need it ready for dec. so that you can put on a santa suit and we can go hand out candy to college chicks. :happysad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2010, 12:39 PM~18767085
> *biotch i just read this since i glanced at it quickly.  :buttkick:
> 
> the car will be stopped for a month in nov. to get bumpers chrome plated and add a visor, drop it a little more and also put on skirts and soo on.  need it ready for dec. so that you can put on a santa suit and we can go hand out candy to college chicks.  :happysad:
> *


Yeah.....yeah......yeah ......U can go ahead and pencil Latin in for the drive in thing....since the brakes are goin to be done tonite and he has switched over the insurance in all (yeah right  )

5:30 sharpe good buddy.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 01:55 PM~18767147
> *Yeah.....yeah......yeah ......U can go ahead and pencil Latin in for the drive in thing....since the brakes are goin to be done tonite and he has switched over the insurance in all (yeah right  )
> 
> 5:30 sharpe good buddy.. :biggrin:
> *


You can come by and jack up the car while I'm inside watching Sponge Bob Square Pants with the kiddos til she gets home. :biggrin: 


???? Drive in movie???? Thought it was Keemah according to Short Dog?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Change of plans Bojoe for tonight, a homeboy died in Pasadena and will have to pass by for support.  

See if we can do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fyi - i went to 2 firestone locations and both managers told me the fr380 has been discontinued. rip. they said there are 2 tires left, one in clute and one in katy. they said that they had a meeting this week about these tires and they may be replacing them with another tire, should know by end of nov. but it might not have the white wall..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2010, 01:34 PM~18767352
> *fyi - i went to 2 firestone locations and both managers told me the fr380 has been discontinued. rip.  they said there are 2 tires left, one in clute and one in katy. they said that they had a meeting this week about these tires and they may be replacing them with another tire, should know by end of nov. but it might not have the white wall..
> *


Dammit.......fuck it I'm having a sale....$375 a set and for Latin $600 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 02:58 PM~18767475
> *Dammit.......fuck it I'm having a sale....$375 a set and for Latin $600  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


para que chingados quiero esos? i need some fat white wall cokers. :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2010, 07:41 PM~18762688
> *fker you should have called me when you were at the port eating.  :uh:
> *


bish I didnt know you were around there. but to piss you off a bit more, there was a seniors eat free sign LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 7 2010, 08:07 PM~18762854
> *:uh: Mang....Latin must have a tracker on ur ride......
> *


 :wow: hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 7 2010, 08:14 PM~18762915
> *nope, brian sent a 411 via text.  if you had friends you'd know.  :biggrin:
> *


bah hahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2010, 02:34 PM~18767352
> *fyi - i went to 2 firestone locations and both managers told me the fr380 has been discontinued. rip.  they said there are 2 tires left, one in clute and one in katy. they said that they had a meeting this week about these tires and they may be replacing them with another tire, should know by end of nov. but it might not have the white wall..
> *


im going to write Dayton wire wheel and see if they can come out with their own line of tires for 13s, there is money to be made and obviously the manufacturer's are pulling out. I attest this to all you cheap azz wetters riding around on mixed matched tires that you find for $5 dollars at the junkyards instead of contributing by buying a new set every once and a while.............you did this.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 8 2010, 01:55 PM~18767924
> *im going to write Dayton wire wheel and see if they can come out with their own line of tires for 13s, there is money to be made and obviously the manufacturer's are pulling out.  I attest this to all you cheap azz wetters riding around on mixed matched tires that you find for $5 dollars at the junkyards instead of contributing by buying a new set every once and a while.............you did this.
> *


i once heard that coker tire owns 51% of dayton wire wheel, so this could be a possibility.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2010, 03:59 PM~18767950
> *i once heard that coker tire owns 51% of dayton wire wheel, so this could be a possibility.
> *


  :x: :h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 8 2010, 02:55 PM~18767924
> *im going to write Dayton wire wheel and see if they can come out with their own line of tires for 13s, there is money to be made and obviously the manufacturer's are pulling out.  I attest this to all you cheap azz wetters riding around on mixed matched tires that you find for $5 dollars at the junkyards instead of contributing by buying a new set every once and a while.............you did this.
> *


 :roflmao: your a Damn jackass....
And be sure to post a copy of this letter, I would love to see the out come


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam firestone in victoria nor beaumont have tires. :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.onlinetires.com/user/vehicle/tires/allbrands.html

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: $24.86 :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 8 2010, 02:47 PM~18767853
> *bah hahahahaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2010, 04:13 PM~18768040
> *http://www.onlinetires.com/user/vehicle/tires/allbrands.html
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  $24.86  :wow:
> *


12 inchers for the smart cars? :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 04:13 PM~18768043
> *:twak:
> *


lose my number you pilsbury dough boy azz looking bastard :angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 8 2010, 03:24 PM~18768101
> *lose my number you pilsbury dough boy azz looking bastard  :angry:
> *


I goin to miss u good buddy..... But at least I'll have this to remember you... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 04:49 PM~18768250
> *I goin to miss u good buddy..... But at least I'll have this to remember you... :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Oct 7 2010, 07:26 PM~18763398
> *no about to order a new set for the project
> *


im always up for new chiny chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:|


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 7 2010, 12:40 AM~18757607
> *1 chrome 3/4 bmh pump (no motor). 2 15 foot #6 hoses, and 12 inch bmh chrome cylinders, all brand new..pm me if interested
> *


200.00 for all


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2010, 03:12 PM~18768028
> *dam firestone in victoria nor beaumont have tires.  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Shorty has 60 coming in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 8 2010, 09:48 PM~18769876
> *For those who do not know....Shorty's Hydraulics has moved. The new address is now.......
> 
> 815 Post St.
> ...


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 7 2010, 04:16 PM~18761696
> *it wuz burn when homie got it
> 
> 
> ...


Mickey Yu certified?????? Or was it Mikey?????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 8 2010, 04:49 PM~18768250
> *I goin to miss u good buddy..... But at least I'll have this to remember you... :biggrin:
> 
> *


1948 ready to cruise


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Sounds like no one wants to drive there cars to the drive in so I guess no drive in this week.  

Anyone cruising to Kehma?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 5 2010, 11:12 PM~18746913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 8 2010, 08:41 PM~18770210
> *Sounds like no one wants to drive there cars to the drive in so I guess no drive in this week.
> 
> Anyone cruising to Kehma?
> *


ill be in el roadster :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

My pride and joy, more then any low


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 9 2010, 02:38 AM~18771298
> *ill be in el roadster :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2010, 09:06 PM~18769976
> *1948 ready to cruise
> *


Holy shit.......... :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 8 2010, 08:49 PM~18769885
> *Shorty has 60 coming in a couple of weeks.
> *


What's the price per set...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

whos ready to cruise? :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*hydro parts for sale 

3/4 bmh pump (no motor) brand new 100.00
2-15 foot # 6 hoses brand new 60.00
12 inch chrome bmh cylinders brand new 70.00

all for 200.00*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 9 2010, 12:21 PM~18772265
> *whos ready to cruise?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 9 2010, 08:28 AM~18771704
> *What's the price per set...
> *



He said $240 a set. Should be in by the end of the month.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2010, 01:38 PM~18772521
> *
> *


come on D get that 7 on the road


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 9 2010, 01:18 PM~18772680
> *He said $240 a set. Should be in by the end of the month.
> *


is it the hankooks??


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 9 2010, 02:51 PM~18772846
> *come on D get that 7 on the road
> *


its 8 and even if i fix oil pan bigger problem is that it needs paint, :angry: and thats not in budget right now but soon hopefully. or maybe Loan Star will advance me a loan.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2010, 03:06 PM~18772897
> *its 8 and even if i fix oil pan  bigger problem is that it needs paint, :angry:  and thats not in budget right now but soon hopefully.  or  maybe Loan Star will advance me a loan.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2010, 10:06 PM~18769976
> *1948 ready to cruise
> *


lets go old man river, Ill even drive 15 on the freeway along side you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 9 2010, 01:06 PM~18772897
> *its 8 and even if i fix oil pan  bigger problem is that it needs paint, :angry:  and thats not in budget right now but soon hopefully.  or  maybe Loan Star will advance me a loan.
> *


im broke


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2010, 03:49 PM~18773046
> *im broke
> *


wouldn't have paid you back anyway.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 9 2010, 10:21 AM~18772265
> *whos ready to cruise?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 9 2010, 01:18 PM~18772680
> *He said $240 a set. Should be in by the end of the month.
> *


open for bizz ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 7 2010, 08:44 PM~18763534
> *Make me a offer
> *


ill offer to remove it from your property and out of your way


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 9 2010, 05:07 PM~18773451
> *open for bizz ?
> *



Everyday.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Oct 9 2010, 02:01 PM~18772882
> *is it the hankooks??
> *


No se senor. All I know is that they're 155/80/13 whitewalls.


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

ARE THERE ANY CAR SHOW IN HOUSTON THIS MONTH OR NEXT MONTH??????? 
:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 8 2010, 07:40 PM~18769833
> *200.00 for all
> *


is da gear good????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 9 2010, 07:40 PM~18774442
> *is da gear good????
> *


all brand new still in wrapping from bmh


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 9 2010, 07:44 PM~18774478
> *all brand new still in wrapping from bmh
> *


wat size gear???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 9 2010, 07:47 PM~18774495
> *wat size gear???
> *


11 rockford


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 9 2010, 07:48 PM~18774500
> *11 rockford
> *


send me a pm wit ur number!! n i'll tell my brother tony to check them out for me!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Oct 9 2010, 07:50 PM~18774514
> *send me a pm wit ur number!! n i'll tell my brother tony to check them out for me!!!
> *


tony has my number.. ill send it to u


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 9 2010, 07:54 PM~18774529
> *tony has my number.. ill send it to u
> *


koo


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

goood day......


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 10 2010, 12:36 AM~18775549
> *goood day......
> *


Zzt zzzzztttt...we ridin today?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

Good day for a cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 9 2010, 04:13 PM~18773472
> *ill offer to remove it from your property and out of your way
> *


Daz a bet come get it


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 10 2010, 12:36 AM~18775549
> *goood day......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

i have a 64 ss deck lid for sale 250 rust free


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 10 2010, 11:01 AM~18776920
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 10 2010, 12:03 PM~18776931
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 10 2010, 11:06 AM~18776946
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l120/mij...on/DSCF0977.jpg


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 10 2010, 09:46 AM~18776490
> *Good day for a cruise  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

http://s94.photobucket.com/albums/l120/mij...nt=DSCF0977.jpg


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

woohoo figured out how to put pix.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 10 2010, 12:15 PM~18776977
> *woohoo figured out how to put pix.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 3 times a charm....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 10 2010, 12:14 PM~18776971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
sad day for lowriding when that car left.... :tears:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Oct 10 2010, 02:36 AM~18775549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 8 2010, 09:49 PM~18769885
> *Shorty has 60 coming in a couple of weeks.
> *


john says they r milestars


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 10 2010, 02:05 PM~18777321
> *john says they r milestars
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop.pl?deta...135&sowigan=GAN

+$9 per tire shipping.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 10 2010, 01:14 PM~18776971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lowrider magazine super custom car show in houston tx 2007 I remember that fleetwood :thumbsup: looks nice


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 10 2010, 11:46 AM~18776490
> *Good day for a cruise  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up homie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 10 2010, 04:59 PM~18777756
> *lowrider magazine super custom car show in houston tx 2007 I remember that fleetwood  :thumbsup: looks nice
> *



you've now gained 'cool' points, congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 10 2010, 05:30 PM~18777920
> *you've now gained 'cool' points, congrats :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos39_@Oct 9 2010, 08:35 PM~18774413
> *ARE THERE ANY CAR SHOW  IN HOUSTON THIS MONTH OR NEXT MONTH???????
> :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *


yes bombtober :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

lookin for a trunk moter for a 79 cadillac coupe deville


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

the good buddy Oscar came thru on sat... :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 10 2010, 04:30 PM~18777920
> *you've now gained 'cool' points, congrats :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Oct 10 2010, 10:26 PM~18779748
> *:yes:
> *



it was sarcasm :squint: 


summer of 2011


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 10 2010, 09:33 PM~18779800
> *it was sarcasm :squint:
> 
> *


 :|


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Oct 10 2010, 07:01 PM~18779098
> *
> *


 :wow: estas bibo :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Oct 10 2010, 10:34 PM~18779805
> *:|
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Oct 10 2010, 07:35 PM~18779807
> *:wow: estas bibo  :biggrin:
> *


 :around:  :sprint: :run:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Es todo locos. Pos Qvos?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 10 2010, 05:13 PM~18778361
> *:wow:
> *


dallas played a hell of a game today huh??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i dont even watch football but they suck!!!! :happysad:

only reason im cool posting this because even the raiders won.. :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 10 2010, 08:04 PM~18779596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


keep the work coming good buddy :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 10 2010, 11:43 PM~18780307
> *Es todo locos. Pos Qvos?
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 10 2010, 01:13 PM~18776966
> *http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l120/mij...on/DSCF0977.jpg
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 10 2010, 10:04 PM~18779596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 10 2010, 10:04 PM~18779596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 10 2010, 11:46 PM~18780328
> *dallas played a hell of a game today huh???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i dont even watch football but they suck!!!!  :happysad:
> ...


Yeah they lost but not has bad as the texans did :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

What up hex :wave:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 11 2010, 09:26 AM~18782282
> *What up hex  :wave:
> *


Whats up pistol pete! :nicoderm: I guess both our teams lost yesterday huh?.... But Dallas still suck more then the Texans do! :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Oct 11 2010, 10:30 AM~18782309
> *Whats up pistol pete!  :nicoderm: I guess both our teams lost yesterday huh?.... But Dallas still suck more then the Texans do!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I don't no bout that 1 I mean 34 till 10 texans damm homie


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 11 2010, 10:23 AM~18782278
> *Yeah they lost but not has bad as the texans did  :biggrin:
> *


*1-3 DALLAS...FIXING TO BE 1-4
3-2 TEXANS
WTF
:run: *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 11 2010, 08:23 AM~18782278
> *Yeah they lost but not has bad as the texans did  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 11 2010, 10:35 AM~18782333
> *1-3 DALLAS...FIXING TO BE 1-4
> 3-2 TEXANS
> WTF
> ...


If tony romo keeps playin like he is don't have his mind in the game never no maybe so cause right now he just sux's has a QB now I don't no if its that girl or what but if we don't get it we will lose it all homes


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

does anyone remember mason park?? those where the good days!!


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 11 2010, 09:35 AM~18782333
> *1-3 DALLAS...FIXING TO BE 1-4
> 3-2 TEXANS
> WTF
> ...


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 11 2010, 10:08 AM~18782544
> *If tony romo keeps playin like he is don't have his mind in the game never no  maybe so cause right now he just sux's has a QB now I don't no if its that girl or what but if we don't get it we will lose it all homes
> *


 :uh: Excuses! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 11 2010, 11:26 AM~18782649
> *does anyone remember mason park?? those where the good days!!
> *


were :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 11 2010, 11:31 AM~18782675
> *were  :uh:
> *


oh my bad, that monte with white the spray painted wheel well has me typing like a Mexican. oh pun intended


:tears:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 11 2010, 10:23 AM~18782278
> *Yeah they lost but not has bad as the texans did  :biggrin:
> *


yea they just lost more


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 11 2010, 11:38 AM~18782712
> *yea they just lost more
> *


Slim you don't even like football what you talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Oct 11 2010, 11:29 AM~18782670
> *:uh: Excuses! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: what you excuses bout homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 11 2010, 02:21 PM~18783802
> *Slim you don't even like football what you talkin bout  :biggrin:
> *


tru :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone got a trunk moter for a 79 coupe cadillac?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2010, 02:15 PM~18784690
> *:run:
> *


+1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 11 2010, 02:34 PM~18784845
> *+1
> *


its alright my nig..
we'll build another one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2010, 02:48 PM~18784943
> *its alright my nig..
> we'll build another one
> *


can u get my time back too?? i aint tripping.. it is what it is :happysad: i need the price for the materials to redo la magnum b4 i go..  text me in a few hours..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Oct 11 2010, 02:50 PM~18784962
> *can u get my time back too?? i aint tripping.. it is what it is  :happysad: i need the price for the materials to redo la magnum b4 i go..   text me in a few hours..
> *


ill hit you up.. got a car on the way from tx city.. i gotta make a material list anyways..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2010, 03:12 PM~18785078
> *ill hit you up.. got a car on the way from tx city.. i gotta make a material list anyways..
> *


ight let me know..


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 11 2010, 09:23 AM~18782278
> *Yeah they lost but not has bad as the texans did  :biggrin:
> *


a loss is a loss in my book... :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just made it home from Vegas...
Rollerz took it home 7 time club of the year...
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 11 2010, 05:58 PM~18786091
> *Just made it home from Vegas...
> Rollerz took it home 7 time club of the year...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 11 2010, 07:58 PM~18786091
> *Just made it home from Vegas...
> Rollerz took it home 7 time club of the year...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


something happen in vegas? :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2010, 07:47 PM~18786455
> *something happen in vegas?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 11 2010, 10:26 AM~18782649
> *does anyone remember mason park?? those where the good days!!
> *


yup


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 11 2010, 07:58 PM~18786091
> *Just made it home from Vegas...
> Rollerz took it home 7 time club of the year...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ROLLERZ!!! ALL WE DO IS WIN, WIN, WIN NO MATTER WHAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2010, 06:47 PM~18786455
> *something happen in vegas?  :dunno:
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 11 2010, 05:58 PM~18786091
> *Just made it home from Vegas...
> Rollerz took it home 7 time club of the year...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Welcome home bRO....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 11 2010, 06:02 PM~18786130
> *Congrats! :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 11 2010, 07:29 PM~18786855
> *yup
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 11 2010, 09:48 PM~18787011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 11 2010, 10:09 PM~18787252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: now that's a clean ass regal :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 12 2010, 10:27 AM~18790126
> *:wow: now that's a clean ass regal :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir.....gator customs big spikes sons car


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 11 2010, 07:47 PM~18786455
> *something happen in vegas?  :dunno:
> *


YEA ROLLERZ ONLY CONVENTION. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 11 2010, 07:02 PM~18786130
> *Congrats! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro..


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin: 
buenas tardes


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 12 2010, 01:10 PM~18791238
> *YEA ROLLERZ ONLY CONVENTION. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Congratulations on being a 7th Winner! :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 11 2010, 10:26 PM~18787446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 8 2010, 12:02 PM~18766543
> *Drive in movies Saturday?
> *


Is there any in Houston? That would be firme, lets get together and enjoy a movie. No bullshit , just sitting back watching a firme movie, with the family, or that special someone...


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 12 2010, 02:34 PM~18791739
> *Is there any in Houston? That would be firme, lets get together and enjoy a movie. No bullshit , just sitting back watching a firme movie, with the family, or that special someone...
> *


there is one going out towards katy


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Kool... Im going to look it up...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 12 2010, 05:08 PM~18792986
> *Kool... Im going to look it up...
> *


http://www.starsatnightdrivein.com/


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 12 2010, 11:10 AM~18791238
> *YEA ROLLERZ ONLY CONVENTION. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Coo pic :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 8 2010, 09:29 AM~18765789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 11 2010, 11:26 AM~18782649
> *does anyone remember mason park?? those where the good days!!
> *


Richmond was the shit back in the days


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18787414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 one of the baddest top rides


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 12 2010, 02:34 PM~18791739
> *Is there any in Houston? That would be firme, lets get together and enjoy a movie. No bullshit , just sitting back watching a firme movie, with the family, or that special someone...
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18607176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 12 2010, 05:57 PM~18793854
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 12 2010, 06:03 PM~18793898
> *Richmond was the shit back in the days
> *


O really........what were you rollin in good buddy....I don't recall seeing a chino out there, unless they were in a fast and the furious car.... :naughty:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

does anyone have a sun roof that will fit a cutlass if so hit me up please


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 12 2010, 07:03 PM~18793898
> *Richmond was the shit back in the days
> *


kiddo, it was all about Memorial Park back in the days.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 12 2010, 06:50 PM~18794873
> *kiddo, it was all about Memorial Park back in the days.
> *


75th Mason Park....tambien 


Did you ever break loose those rear bleeder valves?


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

R.I.P. Perfect score went down undefeated

































here's the link to what happened
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=564705&st=20


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Oct 12 2010, 06:57 PM~18794973
> *R.I.P. Perfect score
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18794923
> *75th Mason Park....tambien
> Did you ever break loose those rear bleeder valves?
> *


didn't need to, the front ones were the ones that were messed up. thanks for the help. went to get blowjoe but homeboy was smoking cigs at his crib and i didn't think he'd have the strength to push on a brake pedal. LOL


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Oct 12 2010, 07:57 PM~18794973
> *R.I.P. Perfect score went down undefeated
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Big-Tymer, dj short dog, FineLine, low 86 regal
 
:wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 12 2010, 07:19 PM~18795288
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Big-Tymer, dj short dog, FineLine, low 86 regal
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Anybody got any 12" cylinders with good seals for sale? Let me know.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 12 2010, 11:18 AM~18790420
> *yes sir.....gator customs big spikes sons car
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 13 2010, 07:58 AM~18797735
> *:biggrin:
> *


did you find that pic you asked me about?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 12 2010, 08:32 PM~18794666
> *O really........what were you rollin in good buddy....I don't recall seeing a chino out there, unless they were in a fast and the furious car.... :naughty:
> *


 :happysad: 
Light blue cutty on some mcleaans


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 12 2010, 07:03 PM~18793898
> *Richmond was the shit back in the days
> *


if you lived around the galleria area back then, you hated that shit. i couldn't get home on weekends due to traffic. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2010, 07:24 AM~18797823
> *did you find that pic you asked me about?
> *


Dry snitching like a mugg... :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 13 2010, 09:14 AM~18798068
> *Dry snitching like a mugg... :roflmao:
> *


b!tch, no one knew what i was talking about but here it is puto!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2010, 09:15 AM~18798076
> *b!tch, no one knew what i was talking about but here it is puto!
> 
> 
> ...


 i gots some big bawls :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Whos down to cruise this saturday?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2010, 08:15 AM~18798076
> *b!tch, no one knew what i was talking about but here it is puto!
> 
> 
> ...


That shit gets me every time...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Oct 12 2010, 06:57 PM~18794973
> *R.I.P. Perfect score went down undefeated
> 
> 
> ...


  aint dazz zum shit!! Fuck trailers!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Brian puttin it down on my top; very satisfied customer!!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 13 2010, 03:11 PM~18800727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 09:53 AM~18799238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Hugo!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 13 2010, 04:33 PM~18801481
> *Congrats Hugo!!!
> *



i know that guy :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

matter of fact, i'm takin one of my 5.20's over there for him to sign :biggrin: 























did i mention i know that guy?


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Oct 13 2010, 02:35 PM~18801504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u gotta wait in line :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 13 2010, 04:39 PM~18801550
> *me too  :biggrin:
> u gotta wait in line  :biggrin:
> *



i got my cruzin' cooler parked at the front, no cuts :angry:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 13 2010, 04:33 PM~18801481
> *Congrats Hugo!!!
> *


*THANKS MARIO  *


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 13 2010, 04:33 PM~18801481
> *Congrats Hugo!!!
> *


X2!!! Congrats homie!


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 13 2010, 02:40 PM~18801564
> *i got my cruzin' cooler parked at the front, no cuts :angry:
> *


whats the word on "Tres Oro"?????


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 13 2010, 04:42 PM~18801590
> *X2!!! Congrats homie!
> *


*ORALE BRO! THANKS :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 13 2010, 04:44 PM~18801615
> *whats the word on "Tres Oro"?????
> *



ha, go by southside


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 02:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 13 2010, 04:48 PM~18801656
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Oct 12 2010, 06:57 PM~18794973
> *R.I.P. Perfect score went down undefeated
> 
> 
> ...


a la madre :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 13 2010, 04:57 PM~18801742
> *congrats
> *


*APRECIATE IT BRO!*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 11:53 AM~18799238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: congrats Hugo! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass man! congratulations :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 03:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Oct 13 2010, 02:33 PM~18801481
> *Congrats Hugo!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 13 2010, 01:11 PM~18800727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 02:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 13 2010, 05:30 PM~18802891
> *looking clean  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 13 2010, 07:49 PM~18803049
> *:thumbsup:  congrats
> *


*THANKS BRO! WHEN WE RYDING AGAIN :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Oct 13 2010, 05:56 PM~18802159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BIG THANKS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 13 2010, 01:11 PM~18800727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man nice ride


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 13 2010, 09:16 PM~18804029
> *Congrats man nice ride
> *


*THANKS  *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT'S UP HUGO :thumbsup: CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 13 2010, 09:16 AM~18798415
> *Whos down to cruise this saturday?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

thats gangsta


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 12 2010, 07:53 PM~18794923
> *75th Mason Park....tambien
> Did you ever break loose those rear bleeder valves?
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

frame stands for assembly or painting prepping or reinforcing. with threaded tops. to be bolted down. 

1" thick base 11" bottom 21" tall and 25" tall 2" sq tubing

make reasonable offer these do come in handy


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 13 2010, 10:31 PM~18804892
> *:biggrin:
> *


You gonna be ready? I found a pretty cool burger spot on hwy 6 and 290. But if that's too far for you I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## joe2k7 (Oct 14, 2010)

You right bro, westhiemer is played out and people ruin it for others.


----------



## joe2k7 (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 14 2010, 12:26 AM~18807042
> *You gonna be ready?  I found a pretty cool burger spot on hwy 6 and 290. But if that's too far for you I'm open to suggestions.
> *


Hell yeah....the new cruise director....  
Are u goin to post up the high lighted route?? :biggrin:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 14 2010, 04:37 AM~18807623
> *Hell yeah....the new cruise director....
> Are u goin to post up the high lighted route?? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big I Hou Tex, Big-Tymer, FirmeJoe
:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 14 2010, 06:37 AM~18807623
> *Hell yeah....the new cruise director....
> Are u goin to post up the high lighted route?? :biggrin:
> *


I dunno, Im new at this, maybe I can ask Roberto G for some pointers? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 14 2010, 07:02 AM~18807684
> *:wave:
> *


wheres my salutation?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 14 2010, 09:49 AM~18808279
> *wheres my salutation?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 14 2010, 11:02 AM~18808809
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Oct 13 2010, 10:39 PM~18804981
> *congratulations :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS BRO   *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 13 2010, 10:27 PM~18804847
> *THAT'S WHAT'S UP HUGO  :thumbsup: CONGRATS HOMIE
> *


*THANKS PETE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 14 2010, 09:22 AM~18808996
> *:cheesy:  :h5:
> *


Car Club: "I" dunno
 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone know what happend to shorty's hydraulic . I went to get some slammin cleaner but its close. Did they relocate or go out of business. Or of any other shop that sells the cleaner?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 14 2010, 12:42 PM~18810551
> *Does anyone know what happend to shorty's hydraulic . I went to get some slammin cleaner but its close. Did they relocate or go out of business. Or of any other shop that sells the cleaner?
> *


The shop moved to 815 Post St


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 14 2010, 12:45 PM~18810574
> *The shop moved to 815 Post St
> *


number?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Oct 14 2010, 03:14 PM~18810710
> *number?
> *


815 Post St. Houston, TX 77022 (713)880-3119


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 14 2010, 02:33 PM~18810483
> *Car Club: "I" dunno
> :biggrin:
> *


Car Club: HERE "I" COME :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 13 2010, 11:25 PM~18806552
> *frame stands for assembly or painting prepping or reinforcing. with threaded tops. to be bolted down.
> 
> 1" thick base 11" bottom 21" tall and 25" tall 2" sq tubing
> ...


sale pending


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 14 2010, 01:54 PM~18811097
> *sale pending
> *


sold :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Courtesy of TejanoHitsRadio & Doneraki’s Fulton Restaurant located at 2836 Fulton Street, Houston, Texas. Take 15% off your meal by clicking & printing out the coupon.*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/doneraki.htm

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 14 2010, 04:00 PM~18811145
> *sold :biggrin:
> *


you going to build a brooklyn bridge axle guey?






:rimshot:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2010, 02:01 PM~18811158
> *you going to build a brooklyn bridge axle guey?
> :rimshot:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: si.com :cheesy:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 14 2010, 01:45 PM~18810994
> *Car Club: HERE "I" COME :0
> *


:run: :run: :run:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 14 2010, 04:08 PM~18811232
> *:run: :run: :run:
> *


chop chop noe chop chop


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe2k7_@Oct 14 2010, 04:37 AM~18807547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gay


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 14 2010, 03:48 PM~18811942
> *chop chop noe chop chop
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone need tires send me a txt msg i have a few spots to fill. 155s
832 228 0230


----------



## joe2k7 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Oct 14 2010, 06:52 PM~18812544
> *gay
> *


Any hater would say that


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe2k7_@Oct 14 2010, 05:40 PM~18812937
> *Any hater would say that
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2010, 05:32 PM~18812871
> *anyone need tires send me a txt msg i have a few spots to fill. 155s
> 832 228 0230
> *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe2k7_@Oct 14 2010, 06:40 PM~18812937
> *Any hater would say that
> *


i guess im a hater


----------



## joe2k7 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Oct 14 2010, 08:35 PM~18813450
> *i guess im a hater
> *


at least you answered your own question.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe2k7_@Oct 14 2010, 07:37 PM~18813474
> *at least you answered your own question.
> *


YEP....ONCE AGAIN THAT SHIT WAS GAY.....FUNNY HOW HE HAD TO GET HIS SHIT TOWED..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 03:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ONE STATE---ONE CITY---ONE CHAPTER</span>


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## joe2k7 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Oct 14 2010, 08:39 PM~18813496
> *YEP....ONCE AGAIN THAT SHIT WAS GAY.....FUNNY HOW HE HAD TO GET HIS SHIT TOWED..
> *


Wow. Was that your comeback?
I gues bro, but thats your own opinion


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up H-Town!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Oct 14 2010, 06:39 PM~18813496
> *YEP....ONCE AGAIN THAT SHIT WAS GAY.....FUNNY HOW HE HAD TO GET HIS SHIT TOWED..
> *


lol wut up miguel..im ready for another tattoo...time to put my crown on my skin!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 02:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  congrats Hugo


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 13 2010, 01:11 PM~18800727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Think I'm a take the elco to 59 Sunday night. Show dem boys how you really three wheel..lol with 4 batts in da bed


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2010, 09:07 PM~18813828
> *YOU GOT IT BRUTHA!     *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2010, 10:53 PM~18815155
> *  congrats Hugo
> *


*THANKS!*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2010, 10:51 PM~18815125
> *lol wut up miguel..im ready for another tattoo...time to put my crown on my skin!!
> *


to go with your other ones?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 14 2010, 09:51 PM~18815785
> *to go with your other ones?
> 
> 
> ...


I EVEN TATTED YOU ON MY BACK ...DANNY THE HUTT :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2010, 11:56 PM~18815830
> *I EVEN TATTED YOU ON MY BACK ...DANNY THE HUTT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2010, 09:51 PM~18815125
> *lol wut up miguel..im ready for another tattoo...time to put my crown on my skin!!
> *


hell yea ...hit me up anytime next week mon.-thurs...so we can set up ur appoint.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe2k7_@Oct 14 2010, 09:10 PM~18814620
> *Wow. Was that your comeback?
> I gues bro, but thats your own opinion
> *


ur switch box is gay too on ur avatar...and yes this is only my opinion...  i have nothing else too say too u...laterzzz


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2010, 11:07 PM~18815365
> *Think I'm a take the elco to 59 Sunday night. Show dem boys how you really three wheel..lol with 4 batts in da bed
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 14 2010, 10:07 PM~18815365
> *Think I'm a take the elco to 59 Sunday night. Show dem boys how you really three wheel..lol with 4 batts in da bed
> *


 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 14 2010, 01:07 PM~18809874
> *THANKS PETE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


4sho homie already got da magazine hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 14 2010, 04:01 PM~18811158
> *you going to build a brooklyn bridge axle guey?
> :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know who did the setup on this car?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*$ SE VENDE $*
http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2007292592.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 15 2010, 09:48 AM~18818256
> *anyone know who did the setup on this car?
> *


EASY DID THE HARDLINES ONE OF THA BADDEST PIPE BENDERS IN THA H


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HERE'S ONE TO DIP TO HOMIES




*BATTLECAT DID DA FOOL ON THAT BEAT* :0


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

hello guys frist time being here


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Oct 15 2010, 12:32 PM~18819399
> *hello guys frist time being here
> *


:wave: :cheesy: and let the capt'ning begin!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 15 2010, 01:04 PM~18819662
> *:wave: :cheesy: and let the capt'ning begin!
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Oct 15 2010, 09:48 AM~18818256
> *anyone know who did the setup on this car?
> *


*MY HOMIE EAZY DID THE HARD LINES FOR ME AND I DID THE REST :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 15 2010, 11:53 AM~18819088
> *EASY DID THE HARDLINES ONE OF THA BADDEST PIPE BENDERS IN THA H
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 12:45 PM~18819964
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



THA NEW BOYS MAKIN NOISE :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 01:45 PM~18819964
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin car you got there nick


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 01:40 PM~18819929
> *MY HOMIE EAZY DID THE HARD LINES FOR ME AND I DID THE REST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MY BOY HUGO PUTIN IT DOWN WHAT A NICE KUSTOM CAR YOU GOT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 01:40 PM~18819929
> *MY HOMIE EAZY DID THE HARD LINES FOR ME AND I DID THE REST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MY BOY HUGO PUTIN IT DOWN WHAT A NICE KUSTOM CAR YOU GOT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 01:45 PM~18819964
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 15 2010, 02:12 PM~18820160
> *MY BOY HUGO PUTIN IT DOWN WHAT A NICE KUSTOM CAR YOU GOT HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Oct 15 2010, 11:32 AM~18819399
> *hello guys frist time being here
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 15 2010, 02:06 PM~18820122
> *nice lookin car you got there nick
> *


*NAW BRO THATS ROBERTS DUECE, THIS IS NICKS  *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53-64LatinKustom_@Oct 15 2010, 02:15 PM~18820180
> *
> *


*WHAT UP T :biggrin: *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 02:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Congrats bruh :thumbsup: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 15 2010, 02:30 PM~18820277
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>APRECIATE IT HOMIE! HOWS THE 60 COMING ALONG?*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 02:21 PM~18820217
> *damn thats nice....... Double Duece*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 02:21 PM~18820217
> *NAW BRO THATS ROBERTS DUECE, THIS IS NICKS
> 
> 
> ...


Where was this pic taken?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 02:21 PM~18820217
> *NAW BRO THATS ROBERTS DUECE, THIS IS NICKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: like father like son lookin clean nix


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 02:21 PM~18820217
> *NAW BRO THATS ROBERTS DUECE, THIS IS NICKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 06:37 PM~18803519
> *THANKS BRO! WHEN WE RYDING AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


Im ready to roll whenever ya"ll just let me know.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Car show and festival tomorrow at highland park. I-10 east exit Highland turn left across the freeway. Go down til you hit Jack in tha box and foodtown and turn left. The street ends and park will be on the right. show time is from 10am - 2pm


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 01:21 PM~18820217
> *Damn thats a clean pic</span>*


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 15 2010, 04:15 PM~18820916
> *Where was this pic taken?
> *


looks like bates collision body shop in channelview


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2010, 07:29 PM~18822247
> *Car show and festival tomorrow at highland park. I-10 east exit Highland turn left across the freeway. Go down til you hit Jack in tha box and foodtown and turn left. The street ends and park will be on the right. show time is from 10am - 2pm
> *


We rollin tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Oct 15 2010, 06:47 PM~18822365
> *looks like bates collision body shop in channelview
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 15 2010, 07:45 PM~18822734
> *We rollin tomorrow  :thumbsup:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 15 2010, 02:21 PM~18820217
> *NAW BRO THATS ROBERTS DUECE, THIS IS NICKS
> 
> 
> ...


tight pic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 15 2010, 04:15 PM~18820916
> *Where was this pic taken?
> *


pasadena?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

[/quote]
That's a good pic lookin good Nick :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2010, 11:41 PM~18824072
> *tight pic
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

>


That's a good pic lookin good Nick :thumbsup:
[/quote]



Thanks


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 8 2010, 11:03 PM~18521405
> *sad day in houston lowriding :happysad: glad its in good hands  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...

















:nono: no...no...no........its back...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just a heads up everyone!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 16 2010, 11:38 PM~18830651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  fleetwood lookin clean already :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> That's a good pic lookin good Nick :thumbsup:


Thanks
[/quote]
Wut up nix :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 14 2010, 08:51 PM~18815125
> *lol wut up miguel..im ready for another tattoo...time to put my crown on my skin!!
> *


 :biggrin: when?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> Thanks


Wut up nix :thumbsup:
[/quote]


Wassup petey pete


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

crusing today?????


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 17 2010, 12:19 PM~18832968
> *crusing today?????
> *


what time?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 17 2010, 10:19 AM~18832968
> *crusing today?????
> *


 :dunno: shit let me know im down. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 17 2010, 10:19 AM~18832968
> *crusing today?????
> *


when and where.. 
gotta fix back pump.. motor striped out da gear


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*  ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *










_
I been out for a min. wife just had a baby but we still plating and polishing._[/COLOR]



*I'll be in Houston in 2 week to drop some stuff off.. :biggrin: *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 16 2010, 09:38 PM~18830651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 gee didn't know my trailer went out of town


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

please come by to help out a good friend at a time of need.

Please come by and have some BBQ to help raise money for Belinda Robles that has recently been diagnosed w/cancer. We will be having a Bar-B-Que benefit to help her w/medical expenses. 
Palmers Ice House October 23, 2010 starting at 11:00 am. 
Donations will also be accepted.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 17 2010, 09:54 PM~18837399
> *:0 gee didn't know my trailer went out of town
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 17 2010, 10:59 PM~18837447
> *please come by to help out a good friend at a time of need.
> 
> Please come by and have some BBQ to help raise money for Belinda Robles that has recently been diagnosed w/cancer. We will be having a Bar-B-Que benefit to help her w/medical expenses.
> ...


BBQ? count me in!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 17 2010, 09:00 PM~18837455
> *:biggrin:
> *


repo time :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 17 2010, 10:13 PM~18837620
> *repo time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 17 2010, 09:17 PM~18837669
> *
> *


Power moving bojoe :0 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

2000 honda civic for sale......auto .....1.6 4 cyl with vtec.... 99-00 si front end coilovers... brand new wheels and tires ......jdm fog lights.... type r lip kit... a.c will be workin by the end of the week.....car has never been wrecked they just swap the front clip cuz it looks better than stock....great on gas.......3000 O.B.Oclean title 242k on tha shell 120k on the engine.....runs great i've only driven it 5 times since i put the motor in it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 18 2010, 08:18 AM~18839849
> *2000 honda civic for sale......auto .....1.6 4 cyl with vtec.... 99-00 si front end coilovers... brand new wheels and tires ......jdm fog lights.... type r lip kit... a.c will be workin by the end of the week.....car has never been wrecked they just swap the front clip cuz it looks better than stock....great on gas.......3000 O.B.Oclean title  242k on tha shell 120k on the engine.....runs great i've only driven it 5 times since i put the motor in it
> 
> 
> ...


you ought to try on that houston-imports site. those kids jerk off to civics. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

it will be there by the end of the day.....i just got a lil busy :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 18 2010, 09:08 AM~18839992
> *it will be there by the end of the day.....i just got a lil busy :biggrin:
> *


morning slim


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 18 2010, 09:08 AM~18839994
> *morning slim
> *


mornin dj


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2010, 11:18 AM~18818821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 18 2010, 08:18 AM~18839849
> *2000 honda civic for sale......auto .....1.6 4 cyl with vtec.... 99-00 si front end coilovers... brand new wheels and tires ......jdm fog lights.... type r lip kit... a.c will be workin by the end of the week.....car has never been wrecked they just swap the front clip cuz it looks better than stock....great on gas.......3000 O.B.Oclean title  242k on tha shell 120k on the engine.....runs great i've only driven it 5 times since i put the motor in it
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Oct 14 2010, 06:52 PM~18812544
> *gay
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18801643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2010, 12:04 PM~18840917
> *:angry:
> *


what? UNOLIKEHONDA....EATGUTCA


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 18 2010, 12:11 PM~18840995
> *what? UNOLIKEHONDA....EATGUTCA
> *


bish you know damn well you dont know how it drives, you cant fit in it to test drive it unless you ripped out the front seat and drove from the back seat LMAO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2010, 12:17 PM~18841047
> *bish you know damn well you dont know how it drives, you cant fit in it to test drive it unless you ripped out the front seat and drove from the back seat LMAO
> *


and u couldnt by it cuz u would look like donkey kong on mario kart


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 18 2010, 12:21 PM~18841089
> *and u couldnt by it cuz u would look like donkey kong on mario kart
> *


:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dont be jealous cause im SWOLE! i got one asscheek on each one of the seats, shifter is in the middle. Look like im fapping when I shift LOL


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 18 2010, 12:09 PM~18840973
> *congrats
> *


*THANK YOU :biggrin: *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2010, 12:23 PM~18841108
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dont be jealous cause im SWOLE! i got one asscheek on each one of the seats, shifter is in the middle.  Look like im fapping when I shift LOL
> *


ok u win>>>>i dont want no trouble


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 18 2010, 06:18 AM~18839849
> *2000 honda civic for sale......auto .....1.6 4 cyl with vtec.... 99-00 si front end coilovers... brand new wheels and tires ......jdm fog lights.... type r lip kit... a.c will be workin by the end of the week.....car has never been wrecked they just swap the front clip cuz it looks better than stock....great on gas.......3000 O.B.Oclean title  242k on tha shell 120k on the engine.....runs great i've only driven it 5 times since i put the motor in it
> 
> 
> ...


Ill buy it if I sell my eg hatch but glws for now I love me some ek's


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*sic713 get at me asap!!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Callme. Ur number don't work


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2010, 12:29 PM~18842121
> *Callme. Ur number don't work
> *


lies


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> man that shit is clean


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

GOT ACCUMAX NOIDS FOR SALE $10 EACH....THEY GOING FAST, SO HIT ME UP IF U NEED SOME!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 17 2010, 10:36 PM~18837927
> *Power moving bojoe :0 :0
> *


not me sir......Oscar..... :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 18 2010, 04:44 PM~18843309
> *not me sir......Oscar..... :biggrin:
> *


bojoe is single handedly putting the caddy game on lock :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: queenjessica, ridingcleanon13
:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2010, 04:01 PM~18843426
> *bojoe is single handedly putting the caddy game on lock  :0
> *


 :h5: :naughty:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY IN LAS VEGAS OCTOBER 10, 2010....ROLLERZZZZ!!!!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 18 2010, 02:04 PM~18842973
> *GOT ACCUMAX NOIDS FOR SALE $10 EACH....THEY GOING FAST, SO HIT ME UP IF U NEED SOME!!!!
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 18 2010, 01:04 PM~18842973
> *GOT ACCUMAX NOIDS FOR SALE $10 EACH....THEY GOING FAST, SO HIT ME UP IF U NEED SOME!!!!
> *











DONT MIND THE DATE, I GOT'EM


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG MEEZEE (Aug 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 12:18 AM~18847935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2010, 06:39 AM~18849447
> *
> *


next are some sausage patterns..
owners request


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 09:24 AM~18849685
> *next are some sausage patterns..
> owners request
> *


  

patricks car? :biggrin:


----------



## ElBigFlaco (Feb 1, 2010)

WHATS GOOD HOUSTON ..........OVER JUST CHECKING YA OUT ....IM MOVING TO HOUSTON NEXT YEAR HOPEFULLY IF EVERYTHING GOES GOOD .....BUT JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHATS GOOD DOWN THEIR WITH THE LOW LOW ! ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElBigFlaco_@Oct 19 2010, 09:08 AM~18849898
> *WHATS GOOD HOUSTON ..........OVER JUST CHECKING YA OUT ....IM MOVING TO HOUSTON NEXT YEAR HOPEFULLY IF EVERYTHING GOES GOOD .....BUT JUST WANTED TO KNOW WHATS GOOD DOWN THEIR WITH THE LOW LOW ! ?
> *


scene comes n goes

everyones a hater and you will never satisfy anyone in town


----------



## ElBigFlaco (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 19 2010, 08:19 AM~18849945
> *scene comes n goes
> 
> everyones a hater and you will never satisfy anyone in town
> ...


 :wow: OKAYYYYYYYYYYY! :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElBigFlaco_@Oct 19 2010, 09:22 AM~18849953
> *:wow:  OKAYYYYYYYYYYY!  :uh:
> *


serio


learn how to be a prick like the rest of Htown to get allong otherwise it will be no fun

stay posted


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElBigFlaco_@Oct 19 2010, 10:22 AM~18849953
> *:wow:  OKAYYYYYYYYYYY!  :uh:
> *


whats he's tryin to say is that we have a funny way of gettin along.....when we are on here talkin chit is when we are havin a great time..... :biggrin:


----------



## ElBigFlaco (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 19 2010, 08:51 AM~18850166
> *whats he's tryin to say is that we have a funny way of gettin along.....when we are on here talkin chit is when we are havin a great time..... :biggrin:
> *


OH OK SOUNDS LIKE HOME


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2010, 10:18 PM~18847935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Selling my 83 caddi coupe de ville. I come to realize I dont have any time for it, front end is 90'd. 90 front and rear bumper. Beautiful 90 pillow tops. New radiator and water pump. Going to finish putting back together in the next month to post for sale just want to get the word out.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 12:18 AM~18847935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good sic :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 19 2010, 09:17 AM~18850345
> *Selling my 83 caddi coupe de ville. I come to realize I dont have any time for it,  front end is 90'd. 90 front and rear bumper. Beautiful 90 pillow tops. New radiator and water pump. Going to finish putting back together in the next month to post for sale just want to get the word out.
> *


How much?????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

[/quote]
:0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 19 2010, 10:17 AM~18850345
> *Selling my 83 caddi coupe de ville. I come to realize I dont have any time for it,  front end is 90'd. 90 front and rear bumper. Beautiful 90 pillow tops. New radiator and water pump. Going to finish putting back together in the next month to post for sale just want to get the word out.
> *


Ahhh.....making room for a certain something Huh.......:naughty:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Sad day in Houston for lowriding......


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 19 2010, 10:48 AM~18851064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UUUUW THAT GUY IS GOING TO GET MAD AGAIN FOR Y'LL USING HIS TRAILER. HOPE YOU ASKED FIRST


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 19 2010, 11:03 AM~18851174
> *UUUUW THAT GUY IS GOING TO GET MAD AGAIN FOR Y'LL USING HIS TRAILER. HOPE YOU ASKED FIRST
> *


Never got mad just giving Oscar a hard time. He knows our ageement.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 19 2010, 11:48 AM~18851064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute......hey fucker....those are my straps !!!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 19 2010, 01:43 PM~18851499
> *Wait a minute......hey fucker....those are my straps !!!!  :angry:
> *


you don't need them anyways, you get them for free when truckers forget them at the lots. btw, you find me some more rubber blocks. :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18851630
> *you don't need them anyways, you get them for free when truckers forget them at the lots.  btw, you find me some more rubber blocks.  :biggrin:
> *


  you damn snitcher.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 19 2010, 12:48 PM~18851064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ybone snapped like a twig! Fukin axel came out! Look at the rear wheel, fukers pokin out like a *******'s 15x10 inch centerlines on a 90 crown vic lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 19 2010, 02:30 PM~18851888
> *Ybone snapped like a twig! Fukin axel came out! Look at the rear wheel, fukers pokin out like a *******'s 15x10 inch centerlines on a 90 crown vic lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm starting early.......what's up for Friday spot.... Prince's on 59


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 19 2010, 01:45 PM~18852513
> *I'm starting early.......what's up for Friday spot.... Prince's on 59
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 19 2010, 02:51 PM~18852562
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Autos bbq in stafford Saturday night


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 19 2010, 03:45 PM~18852513
> *I'm starting early.......what's up for Friday spot.... Prince's on 59
> *


Pick me up? :happysad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 19 2010, 05:09 PM~18853643
> *Pick me up?  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 19 2010, 06:10 PM~18853655
> *:uh:
> *


Bah hahahahaha


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 19 2010, 05:11 PM~18853667
> *Bah hahahahaha
> *


 hno:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 19 2010, 04:09 PM~18853643
> *Pick me up?  :happysad:
> *


X2 :|


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2010, 06:56 PM~18854569
> *X2 :|
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2010, 07:56 PM~18854569
> *X2 :|
> *


Sticker your bucket and pick me up


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 19 2010, 05:56 PM~18854569
> *X2 :|
> *


x3


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 19 2010, 06:50 PM~18855152
> *x3
> *


HOW MUCH??


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 19 2010, 06:18 PM~18854813
> *Sticker your bucket and pick me up
> *


Nope.....middle of my frame weak...yo big ass will fold it in half.... =/


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 09:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice colors :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 09:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YOUVE BEEN BUSY TODAY DAWG :biggrin: *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 19 2010, 08:19 AM~18849945
> *scene comes n goes
> 
> everyones a hater and you will never satisfy anyone in town
> ...


real talk, 2010, 2011


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 17 2010, 08:59 PM~18837447
> *please come by to help out a good friend at a time of need.
> 
> Please come by and have some BBQ to help raise money for Belinda Robles that has recently been diagnosed w/cancer. We will be having a Bar-B-Que benefit to help her w/medical expenses.
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 19 2010, 01:45 PM~18852513
> *I'm starting early.......what's up for Friday spot.... Prince's on 59
> *


10-4.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 19 2010, 06:52 PM~18855167
> *HOW MUCH??
> *


$2500 obo


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 09:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: lookin' nice Darkness! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 19 2010, 07:34 PM~18855693
> *YOUVE BEEN BUSY TODAY DAWG :biggrin:
> *


Yep.at your service


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 10:50 PM~18857249
> *Yep.at your service
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 19 2010, 09:16 PM~18856197
> *10-4.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

/


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 11:50 PM~18857249
> *Yep.at your service
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 09:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:420:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Oct 12 2010, 08:57 PM~18794973
> *R.I.P. Perfect score went down undefeated
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

It sure is quiet in here.... Did young find a job???? :dunno:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 20 2010, 01:19 PM~18861856
> *It sure is quiet in here.... Did young find a job???? :dunno:
> *


nope.....lunch specials must be going on............he eating like he been workin at shineesee sweat shop!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 03:17 PM~18862194
> *nope.....lunch specials must be going on............he eating like he been workin at shineesee sweat shop!
> *


 :0
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 20 2010, 03:19 PM~18861856
> *It sure is quiet in here.... Did young find a job???? :dunno:
> *


you got a job and your constantly on this bish, so shut your trap


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 04:17 PM~18862194
> *nope.....lunch specials must be going on............he eating like he been workin at shineesee sweat shop!
> *


one of us got to eat, and it damn sure aint you, you starvin marvin azz bastard


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2010, 02:40 PM~18862401
> *one of us got to eat, and it damn sure aint you, you starvin marvin azz bastard
> *


thnks for keeping da houston obesity level up for us since im making it look bad....... :ugh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: like the lines


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 04:43 PM~18862421
> *thnks for keeping da houston obesity level up for us since im making it look bad....... :ugh:
> *


your welcome :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2010, 03:39 PM~18862390
> *you got a job and your constantly on this bish, so shut your trap
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2010, 04:32 PM~18862849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


time for a wishbone....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 20 2010, 05:49 PM~18863012
> *time for a wishbone....
> *


time for a honda :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2010, 04:52 PM~18863026
> *time for a honda  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2010, 03:32 PM~18862849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 20 2010, 06:10 PM~18863201
> *mayne
> *


pick me up guey on saturday? :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2010, 05:52 PM~18863026
> *time for a honda  :biggrin:
> *


igotone 4 u


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2010, 04:19 PM~18863283
> *pick me up guey on saturday?  :happysad:
> *












If u take da tickets I get ill pick u up :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 06:27 PM~18863947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  
Make him pay foe the gas....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 20 2010, 05:49 PM~18864172
> *:wow:
> Make him pay foe the gas....
> *


Hmmm....pay for gas and tickets....and impound fee.....sounds good to me.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 20 2010, 05:50 PM~18864179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say waaaat? :cheesy:  :0


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 10:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats whats up...Pasadena always putting in Work....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 20 2010, 05:50 PM~18864179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my boy Mike.......


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 19 2010, 02:57 PM~18853045
> *Autos bbq in stafford Saturday night
> *


What street is that on?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2010, 04:19 PM~18863283
> *pick me up guey on saturday?  :happysad:
> *


catch metro to richey and allen genoa...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 20 2010, 06:12 PM~18864393
> *catch metro to richey and allen genoa...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 06:33 PM~18864640
> *:uh:
> *


feather weight go eat a caddy


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 20 2010, 06:36 PM~18864677
> *feather weight go eat a caddy
> *


Eat a side skirt fucker :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 06:45 PM~18864782
> *Eat a side skirt fucker :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


peewee chavala


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Oct 20 2010, 08:12 PM~18864393
> *catch metro to richey and allen genoa...
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 20 2010, 07:08 PM~18863753
> *igotone 4 u
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 07:54 PM~18864210
> *Hmmm....pay for gas and tickets....and impound fee.....sounds good to me.
> *


So all you need is some stickers to roll? Come on now! Your shit should read "here "I" am"!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 05:27 PM~18863947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 20 2010, 05:50 PM~18864179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 20 2010, 08:19 PM~18865883
> *So all you need is some stickers to roll? Come on now!  Your shit should read "here "I" am"!
> *


Coulda shoulda woulda.....I'm ina fucked up situation right now so I'm lucky I got this bitch this far. ..............


But please believe it believe it please ima come d"I"ne in this mofo


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 08:40 PM~18866141
> *Coulda shoulda woulda.....I'm ina fucked up situation right now so I'm lucky I got this bitch this far. ..............
> But please believe it believe it please ima come d"I"ne in this mofo
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 OOOHHH SHIT AND MAYNE HOLD UPPP


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

gallo..post sneak pics... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 20 2010, 07:27 PM~18863947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1960


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

fineline :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

I've seen this guy ? just can remeber where :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 21 2010, 04:12 AM~18868345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 20 2010, 09:13 PM~18866520
> *1960
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 21 2010, 05:12 AM~18868345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 21 2010, 03:12 AM~18868345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Young gimme back my afro pick!!!!


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

good morning


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 21 2010, 05:12 AM~18868345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


okay oscar, is this how you want it to begin..............so be it


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Oct 21 2010, 09:42 AM~18869227
> * good morning
> *


good morning :naughty:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 21 2010, 09:43 AM~18869624
> *okay oscar, is this how you want it to begin..............so be it
> *


 :0


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 21 2010, 03:12 AM~18868345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the peekin tom on the news :wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

48" moonroof with gold glass for sale. 713 248 1759 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 21 2010, 01:21 PM~18870874
> *48" moonroof with gold glass for sale.  713 248 1759 :0
> *


will it fit my honda? :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 21 2010, 11:54 AM~18871208
> *will it fit my honda?  :cheesy:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 21 2010, 02:50 PM~18871620
> *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you just lost a sale


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 20 2010, 06:09 PM~18864363
> *What street is that on?
> *


by sams boat in the fountains not sure what street


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

qvos


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

1960 bel air, 283 v8, headers, super 40 flowmasters, needs trunk floor work (rusted out), needs headliner door panels and minor work. Starts and runs good, satin black, with whitewalls, and lowered. 2-door v8-hard to find. Nice car, lots of new parts.. Comes with CD player, and 8-track. 
call 713-359-6610-eric text or call for questions $4800

HOUSTON CRAIGLIST


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

Weekends almost here time to cruise. :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 21 2010, 02:59 PM~18872722
> *by sams boat in the fountains not sure what street
> *


What time u be out there?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder.... Friday nite spot goin down.... :biggrin: 

Prince's hamburgers
3899 Southwest Fwy 
Houston, TX


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 21 2010, 07:29 PM~18873814
> *Just a friendly reminder.... Friday nite spot goin down.... :biggrin:
> 
> Prince's hamburgers
> ...


Hey hey roberto G is that you?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 21 2010, 06:33 PM~18873857
> *Hey hey roberto G is that you?
> *


Oops....I forgot our conversation, I'm sopost to run these things by you...since ur the new cruise director..... :angry:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

WHERE'S PRINCES? 59 NORTH?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Oct 20 2010, 07:02 PM~18864293
> *:wow: thats whats up...Pasadena always putting in Work....
> *



YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST. THATS WASSUP HOMIE.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Oct 21 2010, 06:49 PM~18874026
> *WHERE'S PRINCES? 59 NORTH?
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 20 2010, 09:07 PM~18866435
> *gallo..post sneak pics... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2010, 07:57 PM~18874108
> *YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST. THATS WASSUP HOMIE.
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 21 2010, 05:06 PM~18873625
> *Weekends almost here time to cruise.  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up homie, I fuckin lost your # hit me up. Trying to get some tires. I want to cruise


----------



## FAMILY TIES (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 21 2010, 03:27 PM~18872989
> *
> *


que paso Chilly


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Oct 21 2010, 05:10 PM~18873649
> *What time u be out there?
> *


 SOMETIMES IM THERE AROUND 7 ITS COO LIL SPOT WIT GOOD BBQ


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 21 2010, 11:21 AM~18870874
> *48" moonroof with gold glass for sale.  713 248 1759 :0
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 22 2010, 05:14 AM~18878119
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Oct 22 2010, 06:32 AM~18878502
> *
> *


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 22 2010, 07:30 AM~18878803
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: tgif


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Oct 22 2010, 09:40 AM~18878877
> *:thumbsup: tgif
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 22 2010, 10:24 AM~18879168
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 22 2010, 09:24 AM~18879168
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 22 2010, 10:36 AM~18879276
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2010, 10:34 AM~18879256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FAMILY TIES_@Oct 21 2010, 10:18 PM~18876108
> *que paso Chilly
> *


WHATS UP MICHAEL J. FOX ..... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Shorty just got in a limited amount of 155/80/13's........240 a set


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

got 155-80-13s in stock.. limited supply..shortys hydraulics 813.880.3119 815 post st. 77022


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Oct 22 2010, 12:55 PM~18880310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

>


That's a good pic lookin good Nick :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Clean ass pic :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 10 2010, 09:04 PM~18779596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic homie


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 22 2010, 12:29 PM~18880555
> *Nice pic homie
> *


Whats up D..... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Oct 22 2010, 10:55 AM~18880310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ballin...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18875637
> *What's up homie, I fuckin lost your # hit me up. Trying to get some tires. I want to cruise
> *


alright


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

:biggrin: GOT TWO BUZZ FEST TICKETS FOR SALE 120.00 LAWN. HIT ME UP IF INTEREST.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 22 2010, 06:49 PM~18883192
> *:biggrin: GOT TWO BUZZ FEST TICKETS FOR SALE 120.00 LAWN. HIT ME UP IF INTEREST.
> *


got 3 forsale lawn for $45 each :cheesy:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 22 2010, 05:53 PM~18883221
> *got 3 forsale lawn for $45 each  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 21 2010, 11:37 PM~18877358
> *SOMETIMES IM THERE AROUND 7 ITS COO LIL SPOT WIT GOOD BBQ
> *


 :thumbsup: Ill c wuz up.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 21 2010, 05:29 PM~18873814
> *Just a friendly reminder.... Friday nite spot goin down.... :biggrin:
> 
> Prince's hamburgers
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 22 2010, 05:53 PM~18883221
> *got 3 forsale lawn for $45 each  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Oct 22 2010, 07:13 PM~18883338
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 22 2010, 06:53 PM~18883221
> *got 3 forsale lawn for $45 each  :cheesy:
> *


cockblocker LMAO


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Oct 22 2010, 12:55 PM~18880310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Oct 22 2010, 10:55 AM~18880310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can always count on Shorty!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2010, 06:44 PM~18883556
> *cockblocker LMAO
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Oct 22 2010, 10:55 AM~18880310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



need 4


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Prince's was poppin tonite..... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 22 2010, 10:08 PM~18885660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:420:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 22 2010, 10:08 PM~18885660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 22 2010, 10:08 PM~18885660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 23 2010, 12:08 AM~18885660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :werd: :yes:  :run:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 23 2010, 07:26 AM~18887034
> *:420:
> *


getting old good buddy :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 23 2010, 12:22 PM~18887917
> *getting old good buddy :happysad:
> *


dewd your still alive? :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 23 2010, 11:22 AM~18887917
> *getting old good buddy :happysad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

just a lil Saturday work :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 23 2010, 11:57 AM~18888337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...swoooppp!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ALMOST DONE....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18888713
> *ALMOST DONE....
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 23 2010, 11:57 AM~18888337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


times a ticking..
get to work kneegrow


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 23 2010, 02:23 PM~18888713
> *ALMOST DONE....
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

part at my house plenty of food and beer stop om by tonight.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 23 2010, 05:48 PM~18889321
> *part at my house plenty of food and beer stop om by tonight.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 23 2010, 03:48 PM~18889321
> *part at my house plenty of food and beer stop om by tonight.
> *


where at? :dunno:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone had some 2 door fleetwood door panels for sale? PM if you do.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 23 2010, 01:57 PM~18888337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  show em work you do during middle of the week and really hurt some feelings.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 23 2010, 05:48 PM~18889321
> *part at my house plenty of food and beer stop om by tonight.
> *


 :uh: thanks for the advance notice. but its cool i was in ptown with some real ****** boozin'.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18855550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks Nice bruh..  Still putting "MY BLESSING" back together...But when I have her back together I will be posting pics on here.. :biggrin: *


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Oct 23 2010, 01:18 PM~18888699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 24 2010, 12:42 AM~18892432
> *Looks Nice bruh..   Still putting "MY BLESSING" back together...But when I have her back together I will be posting pics on here.. :biggrin:
> *


is that the name on this car? 
nice :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Oct 23 2010, 11:52 AM~18888054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 24 2010, 08:11 AM~18893033
> *que que? :biggrin:
> shut ur face lol   :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


I SEE YOU UP AND AWAKE.... :biggrin: THEM CORONAS WERE MIGHTY COLD LAST NIGHT MY BROTHER!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 23 2010, 09:41 PM~18891435
> *:uh: thanks for the advance notice.  but its cool i was in ptown with some real ****** boozin'.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Oct 23 2010, 09:52 AM~18888054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GROUND ZERO GETTING DOWN!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 24 2010, 10:53 AM~18893220
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 24 2010, 08:12 AM~18893040
> *is that the name on this car?
> nice  :biggrin:
> *


*"My Blessing" is the name of my ride.. :biggrin: *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

MAJESTICS H-TOWN COMING SOON!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 05:25 PM~18895048
> *MAJESTICS H-TOWN COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 24 2010, 03:26 PM~18895051
> *:wow:
> *


x2


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

what up switches for life?


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 04:25 PM~18895048
> *MAJESTICS H-TOWN COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Oct 24 2010, 08:38 AM~18893151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niceee :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Oct 24 2010, 09:40 AM~18892924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: volleyball champs :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 24 2010, 04:57 PM~18895633
> *:h5: volleyball champs  :biggrin:
> *


Thats great! :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

My homie Wrath got down on my wheel :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 02:25 PM~18895048
> *MAJESTICS H-TOWN COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 03:42 PM~18895130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wat up *****????


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 24 2010, 03:33 PM~18894456
> *"My Blessing" is the name of my ride..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

whats good homie noe? hows the lac coming along


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 03:39 PM~18895117
> *what up switches for life?
> *


whats popin homie, cool pics


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 06:48 PM~18896502
> *whats good homie noe? hows the lac coming along
> *


Trying to make something happen homie......almost there...... wat up wit da cutty.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 24 2010, 05:10 PM~18895708
> *My homie Wrath got down on my wheel  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Wrath putting it down for the CROWN!!! cant wait to he works on my wheel


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Oct 24 2010, 04:57 PM~18895633
> *:h5: volleyball champs  :biggrin:
> *


wut up bro....


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 24 2010, 07:10 PM~18895708
> *My homie Wrath got down on my wheel  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your boy getting down


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 24 2010, 05:51 PM~18896528
> *whats popin homie, cool pics
> *



k rollo con la calle homie!!! :banghead:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Oct 24 2010, 07:10 PM~18895708
> *My homie Wrath got down on my wheel  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work.  can't make out what it says on horn though.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

B.Y.T#1CUTTY, hoppers4life, dj short dog, PhatBoysTattoos, lilmikelv, Lord Goofy, slabrider93, RAGALAC, ChocolateThriller
IM GONNA HIT U UP SOON HOMIE, PARA K ME TIRES UN VIAJE...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2010, 07:01 PM~18896648
> *nice work.   can't make out what it says on horn though.
> *


i am deadikated....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2010, 09:06 PM~18896719
> *i am deadikated....
> *


oh


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*BROWN PRIDE.......NUFF SAID!!!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 24 2010, 07:34 PM~18897006
> *BROWN PRIDE.......NUFF SAID!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS A BAD ASS FIGHT....CAIN WHOOPED THAT ASS


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2010, 09:37 PM~18897040
> *THAT WAS A BAD ASS FIGHT....CAIN WHOOPED THAT ASS
> *


*HE FED THAT PUTO A STEADY DIET OF CHORIZO!*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 24 2010, 07:41 PM~18897074
> *HE FED THAT PUTO A STEADY DIET OF CHORIZO!
> *


ha


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2010, 09:47 PM~18897138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


they already talking about having both of them fight @ Wrestlemania, but Lesnar will kill the Undertaker


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 24 2010, 07:34 PM~18897006
> *BROWN PRIDE.......NUFF SAID!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 24 2010, 07:49 PM~18897158
> *they already talking about having both of them fight @ Wrestlemania, but Lesnar will kill the Undertaker
> *


"YOU WANNA DO IT????" LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 24 2010, 09:57 PM~18897244
> *"YOU WANNA DO IT????"  LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

SWITCHES HOWS THE PROJECT COMING ALONG? TO NOE THE CUTTY IS IN PAUSE TILL I GET SETTLED IN. BUT IF YOU NEED PAINT HIT ME UP I'LL HOOK YOU UP WE GO WAY BACK!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

MAGNIFICOS HERE I COME!!! :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 24 2010, 10:20 PM~18897555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 24 2010, 07:21 PM~18897565
> *:|
> *



WATS WRONG WITH MY NEW RIDE HOMIE?? :uh: :wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 03:25 PM~18895048
> *MAJESTICS H-TOWN COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Oct 24 2010, 10:20 PM~18897555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean as rest of em!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2010, 07:56 PM~18897978
> *clean as rest of em!
> *


THANK YOU SIR!!! :biggrin: HOW I ROLL


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

told y'all hot wings is serious business!!

http://www.click2houston.com/video/25484812/index.html


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18898026
> *told y'all hot wings is serious business!!
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/video/25484812/index.html
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2010, 11:25 PM~18898376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

2 Members: *CHOCHI (LOCOS), *chevylo97
got batteries? :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 24 2010, 09:38 PM~18898566
> *2 Members: CHOCHI (LOCOS), chevylo97
> got batteries? :biggrin:
> *


  yes


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2010, 09:37 PM~18898547
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2010, 09:01 PM~18898026
> *told y'all hot wings is serious business!!
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/video/25484812/index.html
> *



SHIT WAS CRAZY MAYNE THAT FOO TRIPPIN OVER SOME WANGSSSS HOMEBOY MUST HAVE BEEN REALLL HUNGRY


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2010, 08:48 PM~18898685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 24 2010, 10:03 PM~18898881
> *SHIT WAS CRAZY MAYNE THAT FOO TRIPPIN
> *


  wut up brother


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2010, 10:08 PM~18898969
> *  wut up brother
> *


CHILLIN CHILLIN HOWS THE RIDE COMIN ALONG?


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

GOT ACCUMAX IN STOCK NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

Order online starting November 1st at <a href=\'http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.streetseen.com/subscribe.htm</a>


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 05:25 PM~18895048
> *MAJESTICS H-TOWN COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone have some 2 door fleetwood panels for sale?


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 24 2010, 10:16 PM~18899094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 24 2010, 10:20 PM~18897555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S IT I'M STAYING HOME COMPETITION GONNA BE HEAVY :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 24 2010, 09:34 PM~18897006
> *BROWN PRIDE.......NUFF SAID!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Was a good fight


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 24 2010, 11:48 PM~18898685
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 24 2010, 07:01 PM~18896648
> *nice work.   can't make out what it says on horn though.
> *


the name of the car is "El Camino De La Muerte" :biggrin: 
day of the dead theme, so homie just switched dead in there and k just cus he wanted to
its easier to read in person, the glare in the pics throws it off


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Oct 24 2010, 07:47 PM~18897138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha mash?! i need 2 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2010, 09:40 AM~18901187
> *Was a good fight
> *


no it wasnt, that was a one sided azz whooping LOL, the nightmare fight was the best one of the night


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 25 2010, 10:22 AM~18901462
> *no it wasnt, that was a one sided azz whooping LOL, the nightmare fight was the best one of the night
> *


yes it was, started out with lesnar thinking he could take homeboy out with his knee kicks and realizing that his face was no match for fists, especially when he was on the ground covering up like a bish instead of trying to get out from under.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

good morning, another day we still breathing


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 25 2010, 10:54 AM~18901685
> *yes it was, started out with lesnar thinking he could take homeboy out with his knee kicks and realizing that his face was no match for fists, especially when he was on the ground covering up like a bish instead of trying to get out from under.
> *


it was a no contest, I wanted to see it go the full 5 rounds


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 25 2010, 05:55 AM~18900653
> *:biggrin:
> *


its a go maricone :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 25 2010, 10:56 AM~18901712
> *it was a no contest, I wanted to see it go the full 5 rounds
> *


broke the great white hype that white folks had for lesnar. at least lesnar got a bleeding chonch on his face. :burn:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

yea wtf was up with dat? :angry: 

bet you he had money on him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:buttkick: back to fake wrestling for broke i mean lesner


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

yea wtf was up with dat? :angry: 

bet you he had money on him :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:buttkick: back to fake wrestling for broke i mean lesner


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 25 2010, 11:59 AM~18902184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ay guey! someone going to put an L on your plates. :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 25 2010, 11:59 AM~18902184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 25 2010, 11:19 AM~18902322
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 25 2010, 10:19 AM~18902322
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Your cars are very clean!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 25 2010, 12:59 PM~18902566
> *Your cars are very clean!
> *


thanks bud


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:dunno: :ugh: :around: :around: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

finally feels nice outside :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

da sickness
magnificos hoop ups coming soon..

get at me for details..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 07:34 PM~18907146
> *da sickness
> magnificos hoop ups coming soon..
> 
> ...


Lookin real GANGSTA my *****


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 25 2010, 08:37 PM~18906482
> *finally feels nice outside  :worship:
> *


Its been nice in the last month and a half :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 08:46 PM~18906558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 09:41 PM~18907237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 06:47 PM~18906568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 dtf chics


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 24 2010, 08:02 PM~18896663
> *B.Y.T#1CUTTY, hoppers4life, dj short dog, PhatBoysTattoos, lilmikelv, Lord Goofy, slabrider93, RAGALAC, ChocolateThriller
> IM GONNA HIT U UP SOON HOMIE, PARA K ME TIRES UN VIAJE...
> *


orale im ready when u are...ht me up


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74+Oct 25 2010, 05:03 AM~18900843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks homie


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 07:34 PM~18907146
> *da sickness
> magnificos hoop ups coming soon..
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 08:47 PM~18906568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN+Oct 24 2010, 03:25 PM~18895048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

banger right here......my song right here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 25 2010, 10:20 PM~18909075
> *:wow:  :0 dtf chics
> *


i dunno, but the lil leprachuan was showin ass cheeks all nite..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2010, 08:09 AM~18910538
> *i dunno, but the lil leprachuan was showin ass cheeks all nite..
> *


pics? :wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

WHAT IT DO??


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 08:47 PM~18906564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2010, 09:34 PM~18907146
> *da sickness
> magnificos hoop ups coming soon..
> 
> ...


 :420: blowin big killa


----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

QUE ONDA PETE :wave:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SABORVANILLA_@Oct 26 2010, 12:01 PM~18911899
> *QUE ONDA PETE :wave:
> *


JR WHAT'S UP HOMIE MAN POWER AT CLUB SHOP 2 NITE?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 26 2010, 10:04 AM~18911917
> *JR WHAT'S UP HOMIE MAN POWER AT CLUB SHOP 2 NITE?
> *


HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!???????? :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2010, 12:40 PM~18912240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 12:20 PM~18912049
> *HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!????????  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Man I don't no


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

what it dew homeboy 49!!! lets make this shit happen! any other majestics in htown?


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

thats a clean 62! very detailed


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*  ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *










IF IT DONT RAIN I WILL BE IN HOUSTON THIS WEEKEND.

LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO PICK UP.

:biggrin: 

[/COLOR]


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

chrome!! how much for undercarriage


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 01:49 PM~18912719
> *chrome!! how much for undercarriage
> *



PM me the year and car and what all you want...

I'll hook it up.


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXF8D_SGP9U hahah


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 26 2010, 02:30 PM~18913010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


walt puts it down :0


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

nice work! did a good job on the molding. alot of hours que no?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 26 2010, 02:30 PM~18913010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne look at those a arms LOL :wow:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 25 2010, 10:13 PM~18907648
> *Its been nice in the last month and a half :dunno:
> *


not everyday, and mostly in the shade


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 05:25 PM~18895048
> *MAJESTICS H-TOWN COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 26 2010, 02:38 PM~18913078
> *not everyday, and mostly in the shade
> *


chit from the hot azz summer that we all been experiencing, Ill take it LOL


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 02:57 PM~18913239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 12:57 PM~18913239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

1 MORE FLEET ON THE STREETS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 02:57 PM~18913239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Orale hugo what's up homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 26 2010, 12:30 PM~18913010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: da modafuckin waltspecial!!!! :run: :run:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

noe you remember when we was 3wheeling at liquid in the parking lot. back in the days


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 01:14 PM~18913371
> *noe you remember when we was 3wheeling at liquid in the parking lot. back in the days
> *


Ha...hell yea...think dats da night I blew da motor on this fuckin bucket lol :happysad:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> :nono: :nosad:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

Some one fuked that up we have to get u the right one


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 26 2010, 01:41 PM~18913643
> *Some one fuked that up we have to get u the right one
> *


Hey...like kenny said.....don't talk to me till u get back from ohio...kthnksbye.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 03:55 PM~18913798
> *Hey...like kenny said.....don't talk to me till u get back from ohio...kthnksbye.
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 26 2010, 02:57 PM~18913239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just cover up those bumper gaurd holes with some chiney bolts and your ready to go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

same tire


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 04:19 PM~18914028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang man, you are going to make bojoe cry.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 04:19 PM~18914028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

money talks.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 03:19 PM~18914028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what's the price??? Do you stock some for a stock Saturn?? :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 02:19 PM~18914028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 26 2010, 02:19 PM~18914028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hold up jr....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 26 2010, 03:13 PM~18914543
> *:0 what's the price??? Do you stock some for a stock Saturn?? :biggrin:
> *


double meat whataburger with bacon plus 200. thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 26 2010, 05:13 PM~18914543
> *:0 what's the price??? Do you stock some for a stock Saturn?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

oh yea... GO LAKERS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 11:40 AM~18912661
> *what it dew homeboy 49!!! lets make this shit  happen! any other majestics in htown?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in north Carolina homie, :happysad: I'm going back to H,town but don't know when.  good luck on starting a chapter homie....


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 11:49 AM~18912719
> *chrome!! how much for undercarriage
> *


who is this beto from chi-town????


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big-Tymer, Big I Hou Tex, PAYASO'S49
:h5:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big I Hou Tex, Big-Tymer, PAYASO'S49


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: PAYASO'S49, switches4life, Big I Hou Tex
q.vole homie como estas.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

who in Houston replaces raggtopp on vehicles.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUMBLES84_@Oct 26 2010, 01:39 PM~18912650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


feelin the color :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 26 2010, 08:14 PM~18916161
> *feelin the color :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 26 2010, 08:14 PM~18916161
> *feelin the color :biggrin:
> *


z felix did the leafing on this mofo


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

U


> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 26 2010, 05:02 PM~18915480
> *I'm in north Carolina homie, :happysad:  I'm going back to H,town but don't know when.    good luck on starting a chapter homie....
> *


majestics is a big name but I don't know bout in the hands of. A Houstone members. Lol
They have a rep of little kids status. Just sayn. Don't think anyone from. AZ wants kids in there club. 
Reppn tx


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Oct 26 2010, 09:40 AM~18911744
> *:420: blowin big killa
> *


nope. :no:

black and mild


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Oct 26 2010, 08:24 PM~18916243
> *U
> majestics is a big name but I don't know bout in the hands of. A Houstone members. Lol
> They have a rep of little kids status. Just sayn. Don't think anyone from. AZ wants kids in there club.
> ...


:0 

:drama:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2010, 06:37 PM~18916363
> *nope. :no:
> 
> black and mild
> *


 :420:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18916363
> *nope. :no:
> 
> black and mild
> *


there ain't shit mild about your blackness. 

:rimshot:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

to caddy 90 lmao yeah it's big name. and i have the dedication and knowledge to build up a club and whip. and have the green light to start a chapter i'm not the only guy here in htown from the m! i'm not gonna fake the funk i did time i blasted! but it has nothing to do with the club! so lets let the cars do the talking and show respect!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 09:45 PM~18917063
> *to caddy 90 lmao  yeah it's big name. and i have the dedication and knowledge to build up a club and whip. and have the green light to start a chapter i'm not the only guy here in htown  from the m! i'm not gonna fake the funk i did time i blasted!  but it has nothing to do with the club! so lets let the cars do the talking and show respect! *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

i'm from houstone. just moved back 2 months ago lived in phoenix for almost 5yrs joined the big m phoenix chapter then moved back to the h due to family reasons! for all you people wondering!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Oct 26 2010, 07:22 PM~18916225
> *z felix did the leafing on this mofo
> 
> 
> ...


local?


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 26 2010, 09:48 PM~18917110
> *local?
> *


vegas


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

what up tito!!!!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 09:52 PM~18917168
> *what up tito!!!!
> *


just chillin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 09:45 PM~18917063
> *to caddy 90 lmao  yeah it's big name. and i have the dedication and knowledge to build up a club and whip. and have the green light to start a chapter i'm not the only guy here in htown  from the m! i'm not gonna fake the funk i did time i blasted!  but it has nothing to do with the club! so lets let the cars do the talking and show respect!
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

shouts out to all the clubs!!!!!! one race which is lowriding! either its in ya blood or it ain't!!!


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

anyone know where i can get my cutty converted into a rag here in htown


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 07:00 PM~18917288
> *anyone know where i can get my cutty converted into a rag here in htown
> *



NOT REALLY, BUT I KNOW LAST MINUTE HAS A DROP TOP MONTE CARLO FOR SALE!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 07:48 PM~18917103
> *i'm from houstone. just moved back 2 months ago lived in phoenix for almost 5yrs joined the big m phoenix chapter then moved back to the h due to family reasons! for all you people wondering!
> *


  welcome back to htown..i think i met you at the Hypnotized carshow


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

(EMPIRE) thank you brother! you guys gonna go to odessa in november


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 26 2010, 10:23 PM~18917584
> *  welcome back to htown..i think i met you at the Hypnotized carshow
> *


you o' friendly welcome wagon acting ass ***** 


:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 26 2010, 09:38 PM~18918453
> *you o' friendly  welcome wagon acting ass *****
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WHO HERE CAN DO BODYWORK AS FAR AS DENTS ON MY DAILY ALSO NEED A DOOR FIXED SO I CAN CLOSE IT WITHOUT FUCKIN UP MY FENDER ON A CIVIC


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 26 2010, 01:04 PM~18913297
> *1 MORE FLEET ON THE STREETS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Oct 26 2010, 10:45 PM~18919191
> *WHO HERE CAN DO BODYWORK AS FAR AS DENTS ON MY DAILY ALSO NEED A DOOR FIXED SO I CAN CLOSE IT WITHOUT FUCKIN UP MY FENDER ON A CIVIC
> *


Get with my prez Dena, 832 860 4025, Im sure my club can help you with that.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 26 2010, 12:33 PM~18913033
> *walt puts it down :0
> *


yesss he does i love it :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy+Oct 26 2010, 06:24 PM~18916243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i grew up in Houston but been living in NC 4 the last 15 years , i cant wait to go back. :happysad:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG+Oct 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18916137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 281-499-8483


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 07:45 PM~18917063
> *to caddy 90 lmao  yeah it's big name. and i have the dedication and knowledge to build up a club and whip. and have the green light to start a chapter i'm not the only guy here in htown  from the m! i'm not gonna fake the funk i did time i blasted!  but it has nothing to do with the club! so lets let the cars do the talking and show respect!
> *


thats cool homie ive just seen some act like fools but not all.anyway wish you luck on statring a chapter here in h town.are you the one who has that flaked out clean ass white cutty.if so i met you at the benefit saturday small carshow.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 09:30 PM~18917663
> *(EMPIRE) thank you brother! you guys gonna go to odessa in november
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 26 2010, 10:00 PM~18917288
> *anyone know where i can get my cutty converted into a rag here in htown
> *


down here? hno: I dont even trust the painters down here LOL


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 07:54 AM~18920914
> *down here?  hno: I dont even trust the painters down here LOL
> *


 :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

Big I Hou Tex, 713ridaz, Bay89
:wave:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 27 2010, 05:15 AM~18920274
> *if i ever go back to Houston i will rep, the ~M~ to the fullest even if i have to build 6 cars to start a chapter i will build them. :biggrin:  cause this is a life time commitment.
> i know u learn alot from the phoenix familia do ur thing in houston carnal!!!!
> i grew up in Houston but been living in NC 4 the last 15 years , i cant wait to go back. :happysad:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 09:54 AM~18920914
> *down here?  hno: I dont even trust the painters down here LOL
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 08:54 AM~18920914
> *down here?  hno: I dont even trust the painters down here LOL
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

to caddy 90 thanks for the compliments. yeah i drive the cutty. what were you driving sat?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 27 2010, 11:36 AM~18921588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


show me a painter that wont take 12 years of dicking people around, fukin people over, and does a good job.


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

i do good work and need to make feria!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Oct 26 2010, 08:22 PM~18916225
> *z felix did the leafing on this mofo
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

TO ALL MY PEOPLE OUT THERE THIS IS MY NEW PROFILE HOMIE WITH THE CADDY HAD A POINT IF I'M GONNA START A CHAPTER LETS DO IT RITE. TANGO BLASTIN WAS MY OLD SCREEN NAME.


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

[/quote]
I thank this man does a pretty dam good job
and the old man that painted my ace. BUT U HAVE TO PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 12:13 PM~18921831
> *show me a painter that wont take 12 years of dicking people around, fukin people over, and does a good job.
> *


Juan Martinez out in Pearland


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 27 2010, 12:20 PM~18921879
> *TO ALL MY PEOPLE OUT THERE THIS IS MY NEW PROFILE HOMIE WITH THE CADDY HAD  A POINT IF I'M GONNA START A CHAPTER LETS DO IT RITE. TANGO BLASTIN WAS MY OLD SCREEN NAME.
> *


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 12:28 PM~18921939
> *Juan Martinez out in Pearland
> *


RICHY COLLISION her on veterans memorial....but they are not cheap.....they do a damn good job...they do all the cars for corvetts of houston...and corvetts and classics.......funny thing is people want a good job for cheap....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 27 2010, 12:43 PM~18922035
> *RICHY COLLISION her on veterans memorial....but they are not cheap.....they do a damn good job...they do all the cars for corvetts of houston...and corvetts and classics.......funny thing is people want a good job for cheap....
> *


Everyone has their favorites, I also recommend Angel Vargas even though he prefers insurance/collision jobs since it is good money. Juan Martinez has painted several vehicles for me, has had featured paintjobs he's done for vehicles in magazines and a detailist, not a rusher when he paints. All of the painters got skills, just a matter of which direction you want to take your vehicle too and as you stated, how much you are willing to pay. Got back the '51 which I'm going with a ratrod theme since my 12 yr old loves ratrods and when it's time to paint i'm going to send it to someone who has experience and can take their time to do it right. Rather pay the $ for perfection to my likes.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 11:13 AM~18921831
> *show me a painter that wont take 12 years of dicking people around, fukin people over, and does a good job.
> *


The only one I could think of....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 27 2010, 12:20 PM~18921879
> *TO ALL MY PEOPLE OUT THERE THIS IS MY NEW PROFILE HOMIE WITH THE CADDY HAD  A POINT IF I'M GONNA START A CHAPTER LETS DO IT RITE. TANGO BLASTIN WAS MY OLD SCREEN NAME.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 27 2010, 01:00 PM~18922143
> *The only one I could think of....
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 01:02 PM~18922161
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:
> *


thats why he went with thalo blue on his caddy.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 01:10 PM~18922226
> *thats why he went with thalo blue on his caddy.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 01:50 PM~18922577
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 01:54 PM~18922612
> *:biggrin:
> *


when you gonna hit the strip guey? Mr. "I buy 100 cars but never take them out cruising"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 01:58 PM~18922647
> *when you gonna hit the strip guey? Mr. "I buy 100 cars but never take them out cruising"
> *


probably wait til next year. i got a lot going on right now to even take a cruise.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 27 2010, 12:36 PM~18921989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that foo needs to put a shirt on :barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18922661
> *probably wait til next year.  i got a lot going on right now to even take a cruise.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:01 PM~18922671
> *that foo needs to put a shirt on  :barf:
> *


same thing people tell you when you take yours off. LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 02:02 PM~18922678
> *same thing people tell you when you take yours off.  LOL
> *


your wifey told you? its her fault she came into Chubby Dales :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:02 PM~18922681
> *your wifey told you? its her fault she came into Chubby Dales  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nope, monica told the world on facebook. hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 02:04 PM~18922688
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nope, monica told the world on facebook.  hno:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:06 PM~18922698
> *
> *


i'll stop or your boyfriend hugging you might get mad. :ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

>


I thank this man does a pretty dam good job
and the old man that painted my ace. BUT U HAVE TO PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS 
[/quote]
thanks...
my work is better than my prices.. get with da sickness..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 12:58 PM~18922647
> *when you gonna hit the strip guey? Mr. "I buy 100 cars but never take them out cruising"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 02:07 PM~18922700
> *i'll stop or your boyfriend hugging you might get mad.  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


Ha the pic dont show you under the table "looking, for your glasses" LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:24 PM~18922822
> *Ha the pic dont show you under the table "looking, for your glasses" LOL
> *


that explains why the two white girls are smiling. *tickle tickle!*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 02:45 PM~18922975
> *that explains why the two white girls are smiling.  *tickle tickle!*
> *


explains why my balls were tingling you nasty old man LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:48 PM~18922985
> *explains why my balls were tingling you nasty old man LOL
> *


yeah those girls reaction would make you tingle. :biggrin: 

i was just thinking, since you live with your mom and i were to just let's say marry her, could i kick you out the house? :|


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 01:24 PM~18922822
> *Ha the pic dont show you under the table "looking, for your glasses" LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 27 2010, 01:45 PM~18922975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> yeah those girls reaction would make you tingle. :biggrin:
> 
> i was just thinking, since you live with your mom and i were to just let's say marry her, could i kick you out the house?  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 02:49 PM~18922996
> *yeah those girls reaction would make you tingle.  :biggrin:
> 
> i was just thinking, since you live with your mom and i were to just let's say marry her, could i kick you out the house?  :|
> *


well, if I could move in to your house, could I just put you in a home? :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 02:49 PM~18922996
> *yeah those girls reaction would make you tingle.  :biggrin:
> 
> i was just thinking, since you live with your mom and i were to just let's say marry her, could i kick you out the house?  :|
> *


you will never be my dad! LMAO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:54 PM~18923027
> *well, if I could move in to your house, could I just put you in a home?  :roflmao:
> *


as long as your moms don't mind being known as Mamasan Martinez it's all good :biggrin:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 12:54 PM~18923027
> *well, if I could move in to your house, could I just put you in a home?  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: TRY AGAIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:56 PM~18923040
> *you will never be my dad! LMAO
> *


whatchusaymijo?


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 27 2010, 02:56 PM~18923043
> *:thumbsdown: TRY AGAIN
> *


x2, chino has as much breakdancing skills as a man w/o legs and arms. :thumbsdown:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 02:56 PM~18923042
> *as long as your moms don't mind being known as Mamasan Martinez it's all good  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: the alzhiemers got you sayin some crazy shit old man LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 27 2010, 02:56 PM~18923043
> *:thumbsdown: TRY AGAIN
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:59 PM~18923069
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: the alzhiemers got you sayin some crazy shit old man LOL
> *


we'll dance another day ni hao kai lan. right now i got an appointment to attend. :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 03:02 PM~18923084
> *we'll dance another day ni hao kai lan.  right now i got an appointment to attend.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...











Good luck homie :x:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:09 PM~18923118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 27 2010, 03:36 PM~18923302
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 01:51 PM~18923399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

funny


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 04:05 PM~18923492
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


I guess this means war guey? LOL :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Who is going out cruising this friday? Anybody got any certian spots?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 02:51 PM~18923399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 01:51 PM~18923399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS HOW ITS DONE :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 04:08 PM~18923517
> *I guess this means war guey? LOL  :happysad:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 27 2010, 06:33 PM~18924629
> *:naughty:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 27 2010, 10:08 AM~18921775
> *to caddy 90 thanks for the compliments.  yeah i drive the cutty. what were you driving sat?
> *


96 fleetwood.u were talkin to my homie in the blue caddy


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 27 2010, 10:20 AM~18921879
> *TO ALL MY PEOPLE OUT THERE THIS IS MY NEW PROFILE HOMIE WITH THE CADDY HAD  A POINT IF I'M GONNA START A CHAPTER LETS DO IT RITE. TANGO BLASTIN WAS MY OLD SCREEN NAME.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

TANGO BLAST HEARD U WHERE A LIL HOME SICK HERES A FEW PICS. I'LL POST SOME MORE UP LATER FROM VEGAS.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *mr.majestic Oct 27 2010, 10:16 AM~18921847]
> i do good work and need to make feria!
> *_


_
:nicoderm:_


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

PRESIDENT MEETING IN VEGAS








PHX GOT A FEW AWARDS








WISH THAT ALL OF PHOENIX COULD HAVE MADE IT. IT WAS NICE MEETING ALL MY BROTHERS FROM TEXAS.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 27 2010, 12:20 PM~18921879
> *TO ALL MY PEOPLE OUT THERE THIS IS MY NEW PROFILE HOMIE WITH THE CADDY HAD  A POINT IF I'M GONNA START A CHAPTER LETS DO IT RITE. TANGO BLASTIN WAS MY OLD SCREEN NAME.
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 27 2010, 09:20 AM~18921879
> *TO ALL MY PEOPLE OUT THERE THIS IS MY NEW PROFILE HOMIE WITH THE CADDY HAD  A POINT IF I'M GONNA START A CHAPTER LETS DO IT RITE. TANGO BLASTIN WAS MY OLD SCREEN NAME.
> *


  yeah your old screan name was to much as a gang banger!!!


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 27 2010, 10:16 AM~18921847
> *i do good work and need to make feria!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 07:58 AM~18929315
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2010, 12:42 AM~18928265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2010, 08:34 AM~18929733
> *:wave:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 10:19 AM~18930041
> *:angry:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Oct 27 2010, 06:45 PM~18925774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here's my award from vegas 2010!!!! :naughty:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 27 2010, 03:10 PM~18923535
> *Who is going out cruising this friday? Anybody got any certian spots?
> *


I don't know.....what do u have in mind good buddy :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 11:29 AM~18930505
> *I don't know.....what do u have in mind good buddy  :biggrin:
> *


Wheres Roberto G? I realize we do need him to coordinate the cruises :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Oct 27 2010, 06:22 PM~18925532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey u fuckin pelon...call me ***** asap.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 11:29 AM~18930505
> *I don't know.....what do u have in mind good buddy  :biggrin:
> *


princes? why dont you post up the location, and the cruise diagram


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 28 2010, 11:32 AM~18930918
> *princes? why dont you post up the location, and the cruise diagram
> *


Are you being sarcastic???? :angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigdog73, Big I Hou Tex
hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 12:55 PM~18931132
> *Are you being sarcastic???? :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Just wanted to let Houston know that a luncheon banquet that I attended for Kids Meals Houston was giving recognition to different people, organizations and companies that have shown support for their nonprofit organization. There were city leaders there, tv celebs, radio station personalities and soo on. 

Tejanohitsradio.com was recognized and also the Houston Lowrider Council as people who are out to make a difference in the community. Props to the council for getting recognized as persons helping out Kids Meals Houston by putting in some work to make it happen and get recognized by the leaders of Houston taking note of your hard work put into making a difference for the community. The slideshow that was shown at the banquet will be uploaded to our website soon.

Thanks,
GM*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
http://www.kidsmealshouston.org


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18916137
> *who in Houston replaces raggtopp on vehicles.
> *


I do but according to ppl in this thread I charge to much. 
I'm available after nov 8th


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 28 2010, 02:21 PM~18931768
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2010, 02:20 PM~18932294
> *Just wanted to let Houston know that a luncheon banquet that I attended for Kids Meals Houston was giving recognition to different people, organizations and companies that have shown support for their nonprofit organization.  There were city leaders there, tv celebs, radio station personalities and soo on.
> 
> Tejanohitsradio.com was recognized and also the Houston Lowrider Council as people who are out to make a difference in the community.  Props to the council for getting recognized as persons helping out Kids Meals Houston by putting in some work to make it happen and get recognized by the leaders of Houston taking note of your hard work put into making a difference for the community.  The slideshow that was shown at the banquet will be uploaded to our website soon.
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 26 2010, 07:12 PM~18916137
> *who in Houston replaces raggtopp on vehicles.
> *


I recommend a good buddy of mine.. His name is aurelio Rodriguez, he has done work for me in the past, rag tops, vinyle tops, 5th wheels etc.. his prices or reasonable and his turnaround time is real fast..  


Rodriguez Auto Trim

11606 Bannister
Houston‎ TX‎ 77076

(713) 694-1123


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 04:39 PM~18932950
> *I recommend a good buddy of mine.. His name is aurelio Rodriguez, he has done work for me in the past, rag tops, vinyle tops,  5th wheels etc.. his prices or reasonable and his turnaround time is real fast..
> Rodriguez Auto Trim
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 02:39 PM~18932950
> *I recommend a good buddy of mine.. His name is aurelio Rodriguez, he has done work for me in the past, rag tops, vinyle tops,  5th wheels etc.. his prices or reasonable and his turnaround time is real fast..
> Rodriguez Auto Trim
> 
> ...


man that guy does good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 04:39 PM~18932950
> *I recommend a good buddy of mine.. His name is aurelio Rodriguez, he has done work for me in the past, rag tops, vinyle tops,  5th wheels etc.. his prices or reasonable and his turnaround time is real fast..
> Rodriguez Auto Trim
> 
> ...


I've know the man for ten years he does awesome work. I also recommend him. 
FYI our prices are the same. 


Thanks for the sneek diss blowjoe. :uh: If you hadnt fallen outta lowriding for the past 8 years you would have seen his business cards on my car at the shows.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2010, 04:15 PM~18933187
> *I've know the man for ten years he does awesome work.  I also recommend him.
> FYI our prices are the same.
> Thanks for the sneek diss blowjoe. :uh: If you hadnt fallen outta lowriding for the past 8 years you would have seen his business cards on my car at the shows.
> *


1) I wasn’t talking to you; 
2) I was advertising the good work he did for me. I didn’t think you would get all butt hurt;
3) I've never seen you post work he’s done for you... I always say fuck the middleman.  
and last I don’t have to prove to you how long I've been low riding but since you mentioned it I've been a real lowrider since 95. AND I've always had a car to show. :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2010, 01:27 PM~18932365
> *I do but according to ppl in this thread I charge to much.
> I'm available after nov 8th
> *


its like a tattoo...u get wut u pay for.......IF U WANT GOOD WORK...U HAVE TO PAY.....i need to come by ...put me on top of ur list....


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 04:39 PM~18932950
> *I recommend a good buddy of mine.. His name is aurelio Rodriguez, he has done work for me in the past, rag tops, vinyle tops,  5th wheels etc.. his prices or reasonable and his turnaround time is real fast..
> Rodriguez Auto Trim
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info , I will contact him soon.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I like this :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

congrats payaso!!!! big bad majestics!!!!!


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

whats good houston!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 28 2010, 05:14 PM~18934116
> *whats good houston!!!!!!!
> *


U meant to say u call me...not other dude.....so call me *****!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 28 2010, 08:36 AM~18930151
> *here's my award from vegas 2010!!!! :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Oct 28 2010, 07:02 PM~18934004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think awards like this mean alot to the people who receive it. It helps build up teams. Getting appreciated feels good. :biggrin: 
Congrats on the award


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Oct 28 2010, 05:26 PM~18933688
> *Thank you for the info , I will contact him soon.
> *


no prob... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

sup gente!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 28 2010, 01:20 PM~18932294
> *Just wanted to let Houston know that a luncheon banquet that I attended for Kids Meals Houston was giving recognition to different people, organizations and companies that have shown support for their nonprofit organization.  There were city leaders there, tv celebs, radio station personalities and soo on.
> 
> Tejanohitsradio.com was recognized and also the Houston Lowrider Council as people who are out to make a difference in the community.  Props to the council for getting recognized as persons helping out Kids Meals Houston by putting in some work to make it happen and get recognized by the leaders of Houston taking note of your hard work put into making a difference for the community.  The slideshow that was shown at the banquet will be uploaded to our website soon.
> ...


Thank you Latin for representing the HLC at this event..


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Oct 28 2010, 01:27 PM~18932365
> *I do but according to ppl in this thread I charge to much.
> I'm available after nov 8th
> *


This ***** prices higher than giraffe pussy!!!! :0 :0 :0

























Jk jk.....white boy done showed love and put it down he ok for a white boy in my book


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2010, 06:58 PM~18935060
> *This ***** prices higher than giraffe pussy!!!! :0 :0 :0
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually liv4lacs gave me a very reasonable price; the material i bought is what set me back a little though! He took very good care of my car and i got it back in 3 days. For the price this guy does the best tops in Houston.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

4SALE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 28 2010, 09:46 PM~18936226
> *4SALE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE
> 
> 
> ...


got a G on it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 28 2010, 10:02 PM~18935751
> *Actually liv4lacs gave me a very reasonable price; the material i bought is what set me back a little though! He took very good care of my car and i got it back in 3 days. For the price this guy does the best tops in Houston.
> 
> 
> ...


price?


reason i ask is cause reasonable means different things to different people. i mean look at roberto g. $300 for a rusty sunroof so happy he got such a bargain took picture with it like he just won a fk'n award or something.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18935060
> *This ***** prices higher than giraffe pussy!!!! :0 :0 :0
> Jk jk.....white boy done showed love and put it down he ok for a white boy in my book
> *


x2spencivemuthafuckaaaaa.com/stillcoolwitme


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18936717
> *price?
> reason i ask is cause reasonable means different things to different people. i mean look at roberto g.  $300 for a rusty sunroof so happy he got such a bargain took picture with it like he just won a fk'n award or something.
> *


Yep, you know im not gonna throw # out there homie, if the man is interested in fuckin with Brian, then thats Brian's job to chunk him a price. Im just sayin im pleased with my shit!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 28 2010, 11:53 PM~18936915
> *Yep, you know im not gonna throw # out there homie, if the man is interested in fuckin with Brian, then thats Brian's job to chunk him a price. Im just sayin im pleased with my shit!
> *


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2010, 09:56 PM~18936357
> *got a G on it.
> *


OK COME PICK IT UP TOMOROW


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 03:53 PM~18933450
> *1) I wasn’t talking to you;
> 2) I was advertising the good work he did for me. I didn’t think you would get all butt hurt;
> 3) I've never seen you post work he’s done for you... I always say fuck the middleman.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: oooch


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin: friday


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 29 2010, 04:15 AM~18938347
> *:biggrin: friday
> *


 :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 29 2010, 12:57 AM~18937753
> *OK COME PICK IT UP TOMOROW
> *


got it :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 28 2010, 08:32 PM~18934765
> *Thank you Latin for representing the HLC at this event..
> *


Thanks Goofy, I just saw this.

I was representing my Family which has been involved with Kids Meals Houston, TejanoHitsradio & The Houston Lowrider Council. I'll put you and Chris on the invite for the following luncheon they have.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

All the Ridaz out there please keep one of are members and his family in your prayers from the Dallas Chapter, Ray


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Oct 28 2010, 08:02 PM~18935751
> *Actually liv4lacs gave me a very reasonable price; the material i bought is what set me back a little though! He took very good care of my car and i got it back in 3 days. For the price this guy does the best tops in Houston.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 28 2010, 03:53 PM~18933450
> *1) I wasn’t talking to you;
> 2) I was advertising the good work he did for me. I didn’t think you would get all butt hurt;
> 3) I've never seen you post work he’s done for you... I always say fuck the middleman.  and last I don’t have to prove to you how long I've been low riding but since you mentioned it I've been a real lowrider since 95. AND I've always had a car to show.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*  ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *










[/COLOR]


*WILL BE IN HOUSTON SATURDAY MORNING, LET ME KNOW IF SOMEONE WANTS TO GET SOME PARTS PLATED...*


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually, when it comes to Caddys this is the guy to talk to; not cocky and willing to help you out on finding parts!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Oct 29 2010, 08:01 AM~18938876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 29 2010, 07:06 AM~18938895
> *Thanks Goofy, I just saw this.
> 
> I was representing my Family which has been involved with Kids Meals Houston, TejanoHitsradio & The Houston Lowrider Council.  I'll put you and Chris on the invite for the following luncheon they have.
> *


All good brother....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 29 2010, 10:09 AM~18939185
> *All good brother....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=558255

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18938880

TTT the topics


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

This guy Oscar aka MIJITODEHOUSTON also is a big help and very knowledgeable when it comes to caddy. 
He is helping me out a lot right now.......... :biggrin: NO **** and price is cheap


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2010, 10:56 PM~18936357
> *got a G on it.
> *


got a lower case g on it  :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Oct 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18935060
> *This ***** prices higher than giraffe pussy!!!! :0 :0 :0
> Jk jk.....white boy done showed love and put it down he ok for a white boy in my book
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 29 2010, 07:01 AM~18938876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

whoz cruisin 2nite?


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 29 2010, 09:25 AM~18939728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

2DR 79 CAPRICE [FISH TANK] RUNS REGISTRATION IS OUT N INSPECTION GOOD TILL NEXT MO. HATE TO LET IT GO JUST HAVE 2 MANY PROJECTS IM NOT HURTIN FOR MONEY JUST NEED MORE SPACE BEST OFFER TAKES IT SO SHOOT ME A PRICE [LOW BALLERS 2]


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 29 2010, 11:26 AM~18939733
> *whoz cruisin 2nite?
> *


Im down, Princes tonight?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2010, 10:50 AM~18940309
> *Im down, Princes tonight?
> *


wheres dat at?


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic+Oct 28 2010, 05:09 PM~18934062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does means alot homie especially when they call up to pick up the award in front of all the majestics family feels good to be part of the ~~majestics~~ easy we get together like 500 members in one spot from worldwide...  they gave me that one this year and last year gave me the most improved in my chapter....


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Oct 28 2010, 05:02 PM~18934004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks bro.... :h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 29 2010, 09:18 AM~18939237
> *This guy Oscar aka MIJITODEHOUSTON also is a big help and very knowledgeable when it comes to caddy.
> He is helping me out a lot right now.......... :biggrin: NO **** and price is cheap
> *


X85+64.... Oscar is good peeps


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 29 2010, 09:29 AM~18939764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice project homie.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 29 2010, 11:50 AM~18940309
> *Im down, Princes tonight?
> *


 :uh: are you coming out to play :naughty:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Oct 29 2010, 01:54 PM~18940700
> *:uh:  are you coming out to play :naughty:
> *


need a 90 fitting for the cylinder and still need new swivel fittings (still leaking), but if I get the 90, I can do with a lil leakage :happysad:


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

im soo happy its fri already :cheesy:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

well homie you deserve it!!! keep ya head up payaso


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 29 2010, 09:29 AM~18939764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does it run ? :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

price?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 29 2010, 09:25 AM~18939728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


54? pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Oct 29 2010, 01:21 PM~18940879
> *im soo happy its fri already :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Oct 29 2010, 02:01 PM~18941132
> *:biggrin:
> *


yo bitch ass aint at work?


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 29 2010, 08:18 AM~18939237
> *This guy Oscar aka MIJITODEHOUSTON also is a big help and very knowledgeable when it comes to caddy.
> He is helping me out a lot right now.......... :biggrin: NO **** and price is cheap
> *


well to some people free isn't good enough... (WORD ON THE STREET) so i do work for myself.... not my fault if its due to poor maintenance


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

got the fitting headed to the wheel...get my sloppy joe ready :biggrin:


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 29 2010, 02:03 PM~18941147
> *yo bitch ass aint at work?
> *


 Work? work is for chumps...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 29 2010, 02:58 PM~18941113
> *price?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 29 2010, 03:08 PM~18941171
> *got the fitting headed to the wheel...get my sloppy joe ready :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Oct 29 2010, 02:08 PM~18941176
> *Work? work is for chumps...
> *


Zetas gona get you... :yes:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 29 2010, 03:08 PM~18941171
> *got the fitting headed to the wheel...get my sloppy joe ready :biggrin:
> *


you can always count on OSCAR  :h5:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 29 2010, 02:06 PM~18941161
> *well to some people free isn't good enough... (WORD ON THE STREET) so i do work for myself.... not my fault if its due to poor maintenance
> *


 :0 sum bitch.....who said that, good buddy... :angry:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 29 2010, 12:32 PM~18940951
> *well homie you deserve it!!! keep ya head up payaso
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 29 2010, 11:29 AM~18939764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

4 sale single pump no weight


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Oct 29 2010, 08:25 PM~18943256
> *4 sale single pump no weight
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a houston hopper already!


----------



## joe2k7 (Oct 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

washed up,juiced up, and no where to go..


----------



## joe2k7 (Oct 14, 2010)

*2010 Jesse doin his thang on Homie's wagon*


----------



## joe2k7 (Oct 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by joe2k7_@Oct 29 2010, 09:40 PM~18943743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 29 2010, 10:34 AM~18939807
> *nice
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 29 2010, 12:54 PM~18940699
> *nice project homie.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 29 2010, 01:57 PM~18941108
> *does it run ? :biggrin:
> *


YEA IT RUNS


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18944033
> *YEA IT RUNS
> 
> 
> ...



Check your pm homie


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

$100 come get them today


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 30 2010, 11:40 AM~18946837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



$25 and half a twinkie


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 30 2010, 09:40 AM~18946845
> *$25 and half a twinkie
> *











sure weenie man!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

moonroof for sale with gold glass. $500 frim


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

$$$


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, *Rivis~N~Lacs,* 90caddy
:buttkick:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 30 2010, 09:44 AM~18946858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there is only one thing on his mind :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 30 2010, 11:44 AM~18946858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the bee keeper LMAO


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Oct 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18944033
> *YEA IT RUNS
> 
> 
> ...


beeee ? :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 29 2010, 07:49 PM~18943054
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Whats good PAYASO'S49


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

FOR EVERYONE ASKING ABOUT DA 54 CHEVY I REALY DONT WANT TO SELL IT AND IN NO NEED OF MONEY BUT MAYBE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE ILL LET IT GO,JUST HAVE TO MANY PROJECTS RIGHT NOW [SHOOT ME SUM OFFERS U NEVER NO] ALSO HAVE A 79 2DR [FISH TANK] A 87 MONTE CARLO LS A RETRO 80 MONTE CARLO A CLEAN 84 MONTE CARLO N A T-TOPS 83 KANDY CUTLASS AND ALSO A BAGGED 2001 CHEVY TRUCK AND A 98 CADILLAC DEVILLE 62,63,64, NOT 4SALE YET N I REPEAT NO NEED OF THE MONEY JUST TRY TO MAKE SUM ROOM IN MY YARD AND[ NO TRADES NO TRADES NO TRADES]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Oct 27 2010, 08:22 PM~18925532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> I thank this man does a pretty dam good job
> and the old man that painted my ace. BUT U HAVE TO PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS


thanks...
my work is better than my prices.. get with da sickness..
[/quote]
:wave: what up Sic how u been homie


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TANGOBLASTIN_@Oct 24 2010, 05:25 PM~18895048
> *MAJESTICS H-TOWN COMING SOON!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

is anything goin down tonight?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 29 2010, 09:31 PM~18943689
> *washed up,juiced up, and no where to go..
> *


fuk it man, just roll solo, I took the 4 to McDonalds and got me a Mc Ribb ;9


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2010, 06:36 PM~18948667
> *is anything goin down tonight?
> *


just you!


:rimshot:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2010, 04:49 PM~18948712
> *fuk it man, just roll solo, I took the 4 to McDonalds and got me a Mc Ribb ;9
> *


beeeee im oskerrr beeee beee beeeeeeeeee i want a sammich!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 30 2010, 06:49 PM~18948712
> *fuk it man, just roll solo, I took the 4 to McDonalds and got me a Mc Ribb ;9
> *


McRibbs back? bitch you can't tell a *****? sorry ass mother fucker!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Oct 30 2010, 09:23 AM~18947021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 30 2010, 08:59 PM~18949317
> *beeeee im oskerrr beeee beee beeeeeeeeee i want a sammich!
> *


Wtf?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 30 2010, 08:59 PM~18949317
> *beeeee im oskerrr beeee beee beeeeeeeeee i want a sammich!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 30 2010, 09:09 PM~18949362
> *McRibbs back? bitch you can't tell a *****?     sorry ass mother fucker!
> *


I wanted to make sure I got at least one before you ate them all guey


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Juiced CC tomorrow 45s and almeda


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 30 2010, 11:42 PM~18950081
> *Juiced CC tomorrow 45s and almeda
> *


FIXT! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

That's my backyard..ill gas hop by..

Been gas hoppin all fuckin day


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 31 2010, 12:38 AM~18950373
> *That's my backyard..ill gas hop by..
> 
> Been gas hoppin all fuckin day
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

about to hit them streets!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks sic!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 30 2010, 10:19 PM~18950268
> *FIXT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Oct 30 2010, 07:59 PM~18949317
> *beeeee im oskerrr beeee beee beeeeeeeeee i want a sammich!
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 31 2010, 02:09 AM~18950782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 30 2010, 11:12 AM~18947195
> *Whats good PAYASO'S49
> *


here at home chilling homie :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 31 2010, 08:55 AM~18951358
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 31 2010, 10:17 AM~18951543
> *here at home chilling homie  :biggrin:
> *


Same here! Tryin to find all da scary movies on TV. :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2010, 08:23 AM~18951570
> *Same here! Tryin to find all da scary movies on TV. :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im bout to go mowe the grass . :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 31 2010, 10:32 AM~18951613
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  im bout to go mowe the grass . :happysad:
> *


damn i need to go mowe mine :uh: i have to get a know mower :angry:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 30 2010, 10:19 PM~18950268
> *FIXT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 31 2010, 12:09 AM~18950782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie, some of the last parts are coming back from chrome, 
i should be back on the streets soon too  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

trick or treat mutha fuckaz..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2010, 06:04 PM~18954172
> *looking good homie, some of the last parts are coming back from chrome,
> i should be back on the streets soon too   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2010, 04:04 PM~18954172
> *looking good homie, some of the last parts are coming back from chrome,
> i should be back on the streets soon too   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 31 2010, 06:24 PM~18954267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Oct 29 2010, 09:18 AM~18939237
> *This guy Oscar aka MIJITODEHOUSTON also is a big help and very knowledgeable when it comes to caddy.
> He is helping me out a lot right now.......... :biggrin: NO **** and price is cheap
> *


Yeah this guy knows what he is doing he helped me out alot when i had my coupe and his price was hella reasonable.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2010, 04:04 PM~18954172
> *looking good homie, some of the last parts are coming back from chrome,
> i should be back on the streets soon too   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2010, 03:04 PM~18954172
> *looking good homie, some of the last parts are coming back from chrome,
> i should be back on the streets soon too   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SE VE CHINGO TU JALE HOMIE ECHALE GANAS CARNAL!!
WE ABOUT TO SEE THE REAL KINGS OF DA STREETS....  :sprint:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2010, 04:04 PM~18954172
> *looking good homie, some of the last parts are coming back from chrome,
> i should be back on the streets soon too   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Ballerific!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:roflmao: 
"handjob based workout technology"


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 31 2010, 07:19 PM~18955259
> *Yeah this guy knows what he is doing he helped me out alot when i had my coupe and his price was hella reasonable.
> *


If this guy is so knowledgeable about caddys I wonder if he could find me s trunk motor for a 79 coupe?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 29 2010, 04:02 PM~18942353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 31 2010, 09:19 PM~18955259
> *Yeah this guy knows what he is doing he helped me out alot when i had my coupe and his price was hella reasonable.
> *


My testimonial:
Oscar is an all around knowledgable guy, he's helped me in the past with various projects. He is a master at anything that pertains to hydraulics. :cheesy:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 09:53 AM~18957642
> *My testimonial:
> Oscar is an all around knowledgable guy, he's helped me in the past with various projects.  He is a master at anything that pertains to hydraulics. :cheesy:
> *


_*This testimonial brought to you by Kikkoman Soy Sauce*_


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2010, 10:05 AM~18957699
> *This testimonial brought to you by Kikkoman Soy Sauce
> 
> 
> ...


*Your reply has been brought to you by:*










:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2010, 10:05 AM~18957699
> *This testimonial brought to you by Kikkoman Soy Sauce
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 10:22 AM~18957754
> *Your reply has been brought to you by:
> 
> 
> ...


_*Avengemydeath sponsored by mini-asian pecker condoms.*_ :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2010, 10:24 AM~18957773
> *Avengemydeath sponsored by mini-asian pecker condoms.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 10:26 AM~18957783
> *LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn its been a full time hustle for me....i've accomplished so much in the four days i was off....all this work was done by me .....that right by myself....i have compleated my frame swap on the lincoln.... .....wednesday night i took the car off the frame started at about 10 was outta there about 11:30 done in 1hr 30 min...thursday i spent the day swapping the engine and trans cuz the one in the car had a shit load of miles on it....friday i swaped the fuel, brake lines and exaust......saturday i was burnt out on it so i slacked off a bit didnt get much done....just trans cooler lines....sunday i got there early about 10am swaped ac compressor lines didnt fit so i had to bend them a bit....that took most of the day....by about 6:30 the car was back on the new/old frame.....i did have a lil help darkness helped me push the frame out of the shop and the new back in the shop....and the other homie help me take the hood off....i said all tha to say this....BLVD BOSS will NOT make magnificos....ITS BEEN A HARD GRIND BUT ITS NOT LOOKIN TO GOOD....i will keep pushing to see how far i can get it...if its done i will take it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 10:22 AM~18957754
> *Your reply has been brought to you by:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 09:19 AM~18958090
> *damn its been a full time hustle for me....i've accomplished so much in the four days i was off....all this work was done by me .....that right by myself....i have compleated my frame swap on the lincoln.... .....wednesday night i took the car off the frame started at about 10 was outta there about 11:30 done in 1hr 30 min...thursday i spent the day swapping the engine and trans cuz the one in the car had a shit load of miles on it....friday i swaped the fuel, brake lines and exaust......saturday i was burnt out on it so i slacked off a bit didnt get much done....just trans cooler lines....sunday i got there early about 10am swaped ac compressor lines didnt fit so i had to bend them a bit....that took most of the day....by about 6:30 the car was back on the new/old frame.....i did have a lil help darkness helped me push the frame out of the shop and the new back in the shop....and the other homie help me take the hood off....i said all tha to say this....BLVD BOSS will NOT make magnificos....ITS BEEN A HARD GRIND BUT ITS NOT LOOKIN TO GOOD....i will keep pushing to see how far i can get it...if its done i will take it
> *


take ya time my nig..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 09:57 AM~18958379
> *take ya time my nig..
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 09:19 AM~18958090
> *damn its been a full time hustle for me....i've accomplished so much in the four days i was off....all this work was done by me .....that right by myself....i have compleated my frame swap on the lincoln.... .....wednesday night i took the car off the frame started at about 10 was outta there about 11:30 done in 1hr 30 min...thursday i spent the day swapping the engine and trans cuz the one in the car had a shit load of miles on it....friday i swaped the fuel, brake lines and exaust......saturday i was burnt out on it so i slacked off a bit didnt get much done....just trans cooler lines....sunday i got there early about 10am swaped ac compressor lines didnt fit so i had to bend them a bit....that took most of the day....by about 6:30 the car was back on the new/old frame.....i did have a lil help darkness helped me push the frame out of the shop and the new back in the shop....and the other homie help me take the hood off....i said all tha to say this....BLVD BOSS will NOT make magnificos....ITS BEEN A HARD GRIND BUT ITS NOT LOOKIN TO GOOD....i will keep pushing to see how far i can get it...if its done i will take it
> *


as long as u stay doin ur thing homie, u good.
its gonna b ready wen its ready, dont forget ur doing this for u to ride and enjoy.  
you build for u, not trophies


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 1 2010, 12:22 PM~18958538
> *as long as u stay doin ur thing homie, u good.
> its gonna b ready wen its ready, dont forget ur doing this for u to ride and enjoy.
> you build for u, not trophies
> *


  thankx


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

here are the few pics i took


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 11:19 AM~18958090
> *damn its been a full time hustle for me....i've accomplished so much in the four days i was off....all this work was done by me .....that right by myself....i have compleated my frame swap on the lincoln.... .....wednesday night i took the car off the frame started at about 10 was outta there about 11:30 done in 1hr 30 min...thursday i spent the day swapping the engine and trans cuz the one in the car had a shit load of miles on it....friday i swaped the fuel, brake lines and exaust......saturday i was burnt out on it so i slacked off a bit didnt get much done....just trans cooler lines....sunday i got there early about 10am swaped ac compressor lines didnt fit so i had to bend them a bit....that took most of the day....by about 6:30 the car was back on the new/old frame.....i did have a lil help darkness helped me push the frame out of the shop and the new back in the shop....and the other homie help me take the hood off....i said all tha to say this....BLVD BOSS will NOT make magnificos....ITS BEEN A HARD GRIND BUT ITS NOT LOOKIN TO GOOD....i will keep pushing to see how far i can get it...if its done i will take it
> *


you need me to supervise, hit me up homie, im glad to help :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 12:29 PM~18958573
> *here are the few pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 12:31 PM~18958584
> *you need me to supervise, hit me up homie, im glad to help  :biggrin:
> *


i had enough of that...everyone loookin like "what are u doin"..... :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 10:34 AM~18958601
> *i had enough of that...everyone loookin like "what are u doin"..... :wow:
> *


 :happysad: guilty


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 10:31 AM~18958584
> *you need me to supervise, hit me up homie, im glad to help  :biggrin:
> *


yea having someone help is always motivational
especially wen u get in rut
less thinkin more doing lol :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 1 2010, 12:35 PM~18958605
> *:happysad: guilty
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 1 2010, 10:35 AM~18958605
> *:happysad: guilty
> *


thats ur natural face though  
judgmental ass :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 12:34 PM~18958601
> *i had enough of that...everyone loookin like "what are u doin"..... :wow:
> *


id be doin the same thing, just my eyes are not that wide  :rant:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 1 2010, 10:37 AM~18958623
> *thats ur natural face though
> judgmental ass  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. i was watching him walked back and forth taking shit off and putting it back on.. i was like, :420: :drama:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 1 2010, 11:19 AM~18958090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little by little


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 10:36 AM~18958621
> *
> *


look how long its been for me... as long as its done right :biggrin: nice lift wish i had one in hand.... i had to do it with what i got
















:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

3 Members: MIJITODEHOUSTON, Big I Hou Tex, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR
:biggrin:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big I Hou Tex, MIJITODEHOUSTON, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR :wave:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

big shizzle


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 11:19 AM~18958090
> *damn its been a full time hustle for me....i've accomplished so much in the four days i was off....all this work was done by me .....that right by myself....i have compleated my frame swap on the lincoln.... .....wednesday night i took the car off the frame started at about 10 was outta there about 11:30 done in 1hr 30 min...thursday i spent the day swapping the engine and trans cuz the one in the car had a shit load of miles on it....friday i swaped the fuel, brake lines and exaust......saturday i was burnt out on it so i slacked off a bit didnt get much done....just trans cooler lines....sunday i got there early about 10am swaped ac compressor lines didnt fit so i had to bend them a bit....that took most of the day....by about 6:30 the car was back on the new/old frame.....i did have a lil help darkness helped me push the frame out of the shop and the new back in the shop....and the other homie help me take the hood off....i said all tha to say this....BLVD BOSS will NOT make magnificos....ITS BEEN A HARD GRIND BUT ITS NOT LOOKIN TO GOOD....i will keep pushing to see how far i can get it...if its done i will take it
> *


*SLIM, DONT LET A GOAL OF A CAR SHOW DATE FUCK WITH YOUR BUILD! DONT RUSH, CUT CORNERS OR SCRATCH OFF ITEMS OF THE "TOO DO LIST" IN ORDER TO MAKE MAGNIFICOS! TAKE YOUR TIME AND DO EVERYTHING THAT YOU HAVE PLANNED FOR "BLVD BOSS"*


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 11:31 AM~18958584
> *you need me to supervise, hit me up homie, im glad to help  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: dont let em, slim......he going to go overthere and talk and talk....and talk...take apart one of your hand guns and forget how to put it back together.. :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18958940
> *:uh: dont let em, slim......he going to go overthere and talk and talk....and talk...take apart one of your hand guns and forget how to put it back together.. :angry:
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 1 2010, 11:29 AM~18958940
> *:uh: dont let em, slim......he going to go overthere and talk and talk....and talk...take apart one of your hand guns and forget how to put it back together.. :angry:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18958940
> *:uh: dont let em, slim......he going to go overthere and talk and talk....and talk...take apart one of your hand guns and forget how to put it back together.. :angry:
> *


 :0 he would have to deal with robert....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18958940
> *:uh: dont let em, slim......he going to go overthere and talk and talk....and talk...take apart one of your hand guns and forget how to put it back together.. :angry:
> *


oh is that so?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18958940
> *:uh: dont let em, slim......he going to go overthere and talk and talk....and talk...take apart one of your hand guns and forget how to put it back together.. :angry:
> *


you need to calm down there with your new "asshole" attitude, its starting to get outta hand


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 02:38 PM~18959356
> *you need to calm down there with your new "asshole" attitude, its starting to get outta hand
> *


 :0 


:drama:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 02:38 PM~18959356
> *you need to calm down there with your new "asshole" attitude, its starting to get outta hand
> *


 :drama:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 12:38 PM~18959356
> *you need to calm down there with your new "asshole" attitude, its starting to get outta hand
> *


somebody is a lil butt hurt :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 1 2010, 03:01 PM~18959479
> *somebody is a lil butt hurt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 02:38 PM~18959356
> *you need to calm down there with your new "asshole" attitude, its starting to get outta hand
> *


This Asian's observation brought to you by:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 1 2010, 03:01 PM~18959479
> *somebody is a lil butt hurt :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2010, 03:13 PM~18959533
> *This Asian's observation brought to you by:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 1 2010, 11:07 AM~18958794
> *:biggrin:
> look how long its been for me... as long as its done right  :biggrin:  nice lift wish i had one in hand.... i had to do it with what i got
> 
> ...


nice engine hosit :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 1 2010, 01:01 PM~18959479
> *somebody is a lil butt hurt :biggrin:
> *


chapped like your nalgas


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

NICE WORK SLIM!! THE RIDE IS GONNA TURN HEADS!! :biggrin: H-TOWN... YOU GUYS THINK THE 14TH IS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW?!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 04:14 PM~18959877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 04:14 PM~18959877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pinche uvas! lmao!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

_*THIS PHOTOSHOP BROUGHT TO YOU BY "FRUIT OF THE LOOM"*_


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Big-Tymer, NoCaddyLikeMine, BigBoi72, mr.majestic

yoooooooooooo hooooooooooooo :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2010, 04:15 PM~18959887
> *pinche uvas!  lmao!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or lack there of LMAO


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 03:14 PM~18959877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i must admit....i do look sexy.... :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 04:21 PM~18959929
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: or lack there of LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

YEAH BOY!!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 1 2010, 04:22 PM~18959932
> *LMFAO...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i must admit....i do look sexy.... :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

3'S!!! WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO THE H? PAYASO HOW WAS YA HALLOWEEN? BIG M WE GONNA MAKE BIG MOVES IN H-TOWN TXS!! WHAT UP BETO? STAY STRONG HOMIE!
CHINO WHAT UP HOMIE?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 1 2010, 02:13 PM~18959533
> *This Asian's observation brought to you by:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 1 2010, 04:26 PM~18959959
> *3'S!!! WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO THE H? PAYASO HOW WAS YA HALLOWEEN? BIG M WE GONNA MAKE BIG MOVES IN H-TOWN TXS!! WHAT UP BETO? STAY STRONG HOMIE!
> CHINO WHAT UP HOMIE?
> *


man just photoshopping some maricones LOL whats up with you guey?


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

WAGONS ARE THE SHIT!


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

JUST CHILLIN :biggrin: YOU GONNA GO TO THAT SHOW ON THE 14TH?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 1 2010, 04:31 PM~18959999
> *JUST CHILLIN  :biggrin:  YOU GONNA GO TO THAT SHOW ON THE 14TH?
> *


dunno yet, we will see


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 12:29 PM~18958573
> *here are the few pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait to see on da streets!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 03:27 PM~18959972
> *man just photoshopping some maricones LOL whats up with you guey?
> *


 :uh: while you were stroking your little mouse all day... I picked up a Lil something..........


































score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 1 2010, 04:26 PM~18959959
> *3'S!!! WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO THE H? PAYASO HOW WAS YA HALLOWEEN? BIG M WE GONNA MAKE BIG MOVES IN H-TOWN TXS!! WHAT UP BETO? STAY STRONG HOMIE!
> CHINO WHAT UP HOMIE?
> *


don't know yet. I'm on call for work for a few weeks. But sooon as yall call to hook up! thanking but hitting up Odessa for da show.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 1 2010, 04:47 PM~18960150
> *:uh:  while you were stroking your little mouse all day... I picked up a Lil something..........
> 
> 
> ...


oscars? you fuking bastard!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 03:54 PM~18960210
> *oscars? you fuking bastard!
> *


baahahahahahaha................... :biggrin: 







I think the good buddy Oscar is going to the darkside... nothing but hot rods now


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Oct 31 2010, 06:24 PM~18954267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE PAT 6 TRAY COMING OUT GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 1 2010, 05:09 PM~18960321
> *baahahahahahaha................... :biggrin:
> I think the good buddy Oscar is going to the darkside... nothing but hot rods now
> *


that filthy whore! LOL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*SIC713
832.372.0874

november pinstriping,leafing,pattern hook up.. 
im dropping the prices for this month only..
1st come 1st serve...

call for details and pricing.

get with the sickness..*</span>


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bullshit vid


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 05:37 PM~18960511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up homie i c u!!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 10:29 AM~18958573
> *here are the few pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


B


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2010, 04:04 PM~18954172
> *looking good homie, some of the last parts are coming back from chrome,
> i should be back on the streets soon too   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Oct 31 2010, 05:35 PM~18954624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just trying homie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 1 2010, 04:14 PM~18960778
> *.
> 
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 03:26 PM~18960442
> *SIC713
> 832.372.0874
> 
> ...


great news, getting ready to swap frames


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 31 2010, 12:09 AM~18950782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 1 2010, 06:29 PM~18960861
> *great news, getting ready to swap frames
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 1 2010, 05:09 PM~18960321
> *baahahahahahaha................... :biggrin:
> I think the good buddy Oscar is going to the darkside... nothing but hot rods now
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

EL DIA DE LOS MUERTOS :angel:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Nov 1 2010, 04:09 PM~18960752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holla at me..


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 31 2010, 02:09 AM~18950782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2010, 04:04 PM~18954172
> *looking good homie, some of the last parts are coming back from chrome,
> i should be back on the streets soon too   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 1 2010, 07:26 PM~18962344
> *    :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

slangin the cutty 4500


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 1 2010, 11:19 AM~18958090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Save me a spot I'll be there this weekend


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 05:37 PM~18960511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what's up sic tear it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 1 2010, 05:26 PM~18960442
> *SIC713
> 832.372.0874
> 
> ...


That's what up


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 1 2010, 08:31 PM~18962952
> *slangin the cutty 4500
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 1 2010, 10:31 PM~18962952
> *slangin the cutty 4500
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 1 2010, 08:31 PM~18962952
> *slangin the cutty 4500
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 clean cutty carnal... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good place to get a rear axle shortned


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 2 2010, 11:24 AM~18966761
> *Does anyone know of a good place to get a rear axle shortned
> *


SHORTYS


----------



## MUMBLES84 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Mondays house call!!!*
*VEGAS MOST WANTED... DONALDS WAGON !!*




*CALIRIDERS ALDOS REGAL!!*


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 2 2010, 10:31 AM~18966840
> *SHORTYS
> *


Is this their #713 880 3119 or do they have a new 1?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 2 2010, 11:39 AM~18966899
> *Is this their #713 880 3119 or do they have a new 1?
> *


i think its the same


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 2 2010, 10:39 AM~18966899
> *Is this their #713 880 3119 or do they have a new 1?
> *


supposed to be same but didnt get an answer few times i rang


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

same here. called a couple times and line was buzy or sumething


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

The #s the same I just talk to shorty


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 1 2010, 07:53 AM~18957642
> *My testimonial:
> Oscar is an all around knowledgable guy, he's helped me in the past with various projects.  He is a master at anything that pertains to hydraulics. :cheesy:
> *


*WELL PLEASE POST UP HIS SHOP...CUZ I NEED SOMEONE TO GO TO....THE LAST FUKER WAS A JOKE AND LIVES UP YO THE STORIES THATS OUT THERE*..... :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Nov 2 2010, 09:24 AM~18966761
> *Does anyone know of a good place to get a rear axle shortned
> *


pyle bros.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 04:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 2 2010, 02:32 PM~18968874
> *WELL PLEASE POST UP HIS SHOP...CUZ I NEED SOMEONE TO GO TO....THE LAST FUKER WAS A JOKE AND LIVES UP YO THE STORIES THATS OUT THERE..... :0
> *


ha....say it aint so :0 *this message was approved by slimonthabumperrrrrr*


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 03:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie cant wait for the meeting


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 2 2010, 04:16 PM~18969546
> *looking good homie cant wait for the metting
> *


INDEED ...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 03:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean set up homie.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 05:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 04:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big I Hou Tex, slabrider93
:wave:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 2 2010, 05:01 PM~18969919
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big I Hou Tex, slabrider93
> :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lone star, Big I Hou Tex
:angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Big I Hou Tex

lets see the pics chickita


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 2 2010, 06:19 PM~18970043
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Big I Hou Tex
> 
> ...


 :0 :drama:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 2 2010, 07:20 PM~18970053
> *:0  :drama:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*

*
ALL RIDERS ARE WELCOME..BRING OUT THE RIDES AND DISPLAY FOR THE KIDS... YOU DONT HAVE TO DISPLAY ALL DAY...*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 05:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*TIME HAS COME AGAIN......THE GULFCOAST CHAPTER OF ROLLERZ ONLY IS HAVING OUR 3rd ANNUAL HOLIDAY ANGEL TOY DRIVE.....THE DATE IS DEC.19th...AT THE SAME LOCATION...HILTON FURNITURE...45 SOUTH AND GULF FREEWAY.....WE DO THIS EVERY YEAR TO HELP OUT THE LESS FORTUNATE FAMILIES THAT STAY AT THE STAR OF HOPE SHELTER.....SO THIS IS A TOY DRIVE FOR THE KIDS AND IF U WANNA DONATE CLOTHES FOR THE MOMS THAT STAY THERE......WE WILL HAVE LIVE PERFORMANCES FROM.....LOW G....FLATLINE..CADDY KARTEL..AND MORE TO COME.....ALSO WE HAVING THE $500 HOP....THE $$$ WILL BE DIVIDED BETWEEN THE TOP TWO.....SO MARK UR CALENDARS AND COME SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE.....CARS ARE 25 W/O TOY....20 W/TOY......BIKES 20 W/O TOY..15 W/TOY....ALL ADMISSION IS A MIN.DONATION....THANKS AND HOPE FOR THE SUPPORT FROM THE LOCAL CLUBS.....FLYER ON THE WAY*


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 03:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 03:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 2 2010, 04:23 PM~18969193
> *pyle bros.
> *


Do you have a number by any chance


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 04:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 04:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not to talk shit but i was looking at your signature and it doesnt say AT1 pro team anymore i guess he got u too


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 2 2010, 09:03 PM~18972179
> *Not to talk shit but i was looking at your signature and it doesnt say AT1 pro team anymore i guess he got u too*


*NOPE... AND IF HE DID I WOULDNT CRY ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW ..I WOULD BE A MAN AND GO TO HIS SHOP AND BEAT THE LIFE OUT HIM.. *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 11:24 PM~18972356
> *NOPE... AND IF HE DID I WOULDNT CRY ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW ..I WOULD BE A MAN AND GO TO HIS SHOP AND BEAT THE LIFE OUT HIM..
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 2 2010, 09:29 PM~18972386
> *:ninja:
> *


 :|


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 10:24 PM~18972356
> *NOPE... AND IF HE DID I WOULDNT CRY ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW ..I WOULD BE A MAN AND GO TO HIS SHOP AND BEAT THE LIFE OUT HIM..
> *


THAT BITCH ISNT WORTH CATCHING A CASE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 2 2010, 09:48 PM~18972513
> *THAT BITCH ISNT WORTH CATCHING A CASE
> *


 LOL...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 1 2010, 12:29 PM~18958573
> *here are the few pics i took
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to give it up to my homie, Slim! I'm proud of you, fam...REAL TALK! :0 :0


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I have five brand new lead hammers for sale! You have an option of 1 for $35, 2 for $65 or 3 for $85 shipped and ready to go!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

NoCaddyLikeMine



:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Nov 2 2010, 11:48 PM~18972513
> *THAT BITCH ISNT WORTH CATCHING A CASE
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 05:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 09:24 PM~18972356
> *NOPE... AND IF HE DID I WOULDNT CRY ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW ..I WOULD BE A MAN AND GO TO HIS SHOP AND BEAT THE LIFE OUT HIM..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 08:25 PM~18970561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

GOT AN 81 COUPE WIT CHROME UNDIES/14" SPOKES FOR SALE.. NEEDS SOME INTERIOR/PAINT JOB.. BODY IS STRAIGHT. HAS VACCUM LEAK AS OF RIGHT NOW CURRENTLY TRYING TO FIX. NO OTHER PROBS TO MY KNOWLEDGE. 832)893 7082


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Nov 3 2010, 12:47 AM~18972984
> *I just want to give it up to my homie, Slim! I'm proud of you, fam...REAL TALK! :0  :0
> *


thankx homie.....


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

good morning :angel:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

..........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 3 2010, 06:28 AM~18973654
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Nov 3 2010, 10:17 AM~18974497
> *good morning  :angel:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 11:24 PM~18972356
> *NOPE... AND IF HE DID I WOULDNT CRY ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW ..I WOULD BE A MAN AND GO TO HIS SHOP AND BEAT THE LIFE OUT HIM..
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 2 2010, 04:32 PM~18968874
> *WELL PLEASE POST UP HIS SHOP...CUZ I NEED SOMEONE TO GO TO....THE LAST FUKER WAS A JOKE AND LIVES UP YO THE STORIES THATS OUT THERE..... :0
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2010, 10:50 AM~18974719
> *
> *


 :boink:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 2 2010, 02:32 PM~18968874
> *WELL PLEASE POST UP HIS SHOP...CUZ I NEED SOMEONE TO GO TO....THE LAST FUKER WAS A JOKE AND LIVES UP YO THE STORIES THATS OUT THERE..... :0
> *


isnt the last shop a r.o. member?at1 :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Nov 3 2010, 11:30 AM~18974953
> *isnt the last shop a r.o. member?at1  :wow:
> *


and.....................here we go! :drama:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 03:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Classy, Just the way a Caddy should be !!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2010, 11:31 AM~18974958
> *and.....................here we go!  :drama:
> *


Pass the popcorn kai lan :drama:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 05:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

DRAMA IN HTOWN YEAH!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 11:54 AM~18975106
> *DRAMA IN HTOWN YEAH!!!
> *


:werd:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 05:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  LOOKIN GOOD BEANNER


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Nov 3 2010, 10:17 AM~18974497
> *good morning  :angel:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Nov 3 2010, 10:10 AM~18975230
> * LOOKIN GOOD BEANNER
> *


Gracias fruit picker ... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps!


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2010, 09:31 AM~18974958
> *and.....................here we go!  :drama:
> *


just sayn....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like Houston Stylez will be adding two new duces to there fleet :biggrin:


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18975924
> *Looks like Houston Stylez will be adding two new duces to there fleet  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 3 2010, 01:37 PM~18975924
> *Looks like Houston Stylez will be adding two new duces to there fleet  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 2 2010, 03:28 PM~18969218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18975924
> *Looks like Houston Stylez will be adding two new duces to there fleet  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 3 2010, 01:37 PM~18975924
> *Looks like Houston Stylez will be adding two new duces to there fleet  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 3 2010, 11:37 AM~18975924
> *Looks like Houston Stylez will be adding two new duces to there fleet  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Nov 3 2010, 09:30 AM~18974953
> *isnt the last shop a r.o. member?at1  :wow:
> *


NOT THIS R.O. MEMBER.......I'LL ONLY LET U LIE TO ME ONCE AND AFTER THAT I MOVE AROUND......CUZ IF HE FUKS ME...I'LL BEAT THE BRAKES OFF HIM AND WORRY BOUT THE CONSEQUENCES LATER.....ITS ONLY A MISDEMEANER.....LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 3 2010, 02:23 PM~18976291
> *NOT THIS R.O. MEMBER.......I'LL ONLY LET U LIE TO ME ONCE AND AFTER THAT I MOVE AROUND......CUZ IF HE FUKS ME...I'LL BEAT THE BRAKES OFF HIM AND WORRY BOUT THE CONSEQUENCES LATER.....ITS ONLY A MISDEMEANER.....LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2010, 02:35 PM~18976361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


going to bust out my vhs of that flick. never knew blojoe was an actor  

Come to think of it, blojoe does talk/sound like mrs. doubtfire. :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2010, 02:36 PM~18976367
> *going to bust out my vhs of that flick.  never knew blojoe was an actor
> 
> Come to think of it, blojoe does talk/sound like mrs. doubtfire.  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2010, 01:35 PM~18976361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Your starting to become like ur father Latin...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 3 2010, 02:23 PM~18976291
> *NOT THIS R.O. MEMBER.......I'LL ONLY LET U LIE TO ME ONCE AND AFTER THAT I MOVE AROUND......CUZ IF HE FUKS ME...I'LL BEAT THE BRAKES OFF HIM AND WORRY BOUT THE CONSEQUENCES LATER.....ITS ONLY A MISDEMEANER.....LOL
> *


yall guys are some violent mofos up in here :wow: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 3 2010, 02:41 PM~18976402
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Your starting to become like ur father Latin...
> *


EY just because i'm marrying his moms and kicking his ass out of her canton don't mean i'm his real pappy. :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 3 2010, 02:41 PM~18976402
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Your starting to become like ur father Latin...
> *


 :angry:   :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2010, 02:42 PM~18976411
> *:angry:      :tears:
> *


don't cry mijo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2010, 02:44 PM~18976430
> *don't cry mijo
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2010, 02:44 PM~18976430
> *don't cry mijo
> *


  YOU WILL NEVER BE MY DAD! :tears:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 3 2010, 12:23 PM~18976291
> *NOT THIS R.O. MEMBER.......I'LL ONLY LET U LIE TO ME ONCE AND AFTER THAT I MOVE AROUND......CUZ IF HE FUKS ME...I'LL BEAT THE BRAKES OFF HIM AND WORRY BOUT THE CONSEQUENCES LATER.....ITS ONLY A MISDEMEANER.....LOL
> *


PURO PEDO ESE...(American Me)...Lol


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 3 2010, 12:23 PM~18976291
> *NOT THIS R.O. MEMBER.......I'LL ONLY LET U LIE TO ME ONCE AND AFTER THAT I MOVE AROUND......CUZ IF HE FUKS ME...I'LL BEAT THE BRAKES OFF HIM AND WORRY BOUT THE CONSEQUENCES LATER.....ITS ONLY A MISDEMEANER.....LOL
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 3 2010, 09:32 AM~18974962
> *Classy, Just the way a Caddy should be !!
> *


thx brah...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 3 2010, 12:42 PM~18976405
> *yall guys are some violent mofos up in here  :wow:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2010, 02:09 PM~18976194
> *:uh:
> *


este vato! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 3 2010, 02:31 PM~18977098
> *este vato! :uh:
> *


english??? :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2010, 04:39 PM~18977148
> *english???  :uh:
> *


this guy here!!!!! :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 3 2010, 02:40 PM~18977159
> *this guy here!!!!! :uh:
> *


thats better... whats up?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 3 2010, 04:43 PM~18977182
> *thats better... whats up?
> *


slow boogie!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 3 2010, 03:10 PM~18977376
> *slow boogie!
> *


i heard that..


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*$300..obo... holla 8325610515*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 3 2010, 01:37 PM~18975924
> *Looks like Houston Stylez will be adding two new duces to there fleet  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 04:55 PM~18977741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 03:55 PM~18977741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## horror (Dec 3, 2009)

im looking for a set of 4 - 175/70/14 whitewall in the houston area! anybody got any?

I have 2 lowrider series 5.20 x 14 for trade or sale!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 3 2010, 06:58 PM~18978225
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 31 2010, 05:04 PM~18954172
> *looking good homie, some of the last parts are coming back from chrome,
> i should be back on the streets soon too   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 1 2004, 01:09 PM~2348734
> *Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.
> *


six yrs of this topic and no cruise spot... mayne


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 08:14 PM~18979885
> *six yrs of this topic and no cruise spot... mayne
> *


sad but true.....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 03:55 PM~18977741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shane where u at?????


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 3 2010, 08:23 PM~18979960
> *shane where u at?????
> *


x100


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 10:14 PM~18979885
> *six yrs of this topic and no cruise spot... mayne
> *


what happened to Mc Gragger park (or how ever u spell it)


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 10:34 PM~18980056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

I HAVE A PAIR OF TELESCOPIC CYLINDERS 4 SALE BRAND NEW 10-28 INCH 400.00


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 08:34 PM~18980056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 08:14 PM~18979885
> *six yrs of this topic and no cruise spot... mayne
> *


i have an idea, but it will take everyone to put their pride to the side. i will be the first.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 3 2010, 08:22 PM~18979951
> *sad but true.....
> *


there is plenty of cruise spots. mambos, princes, mcgregor, westheimer. kemah. but how many ppl actually go. last time at princes it was the best its ever been, and thats 6 lifted cars. thats pretty pathetic for a city that has over 10,000 pages on their topic. there is probably over 100 street cars in houston,where are they at???

wheres the next spot? tomorrow night.???


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 05:45 AM~18982428
> *there is plenty of cruise spots. mambos, princes, mcgregor, westheimer. kemah. but how many ppl actually go.  last time at princes it was the best its ever been, and thats 6 lifted cars. thats pretty pathetic for a city that has over 10,000 pages on their topic.  there is probably over 100 street cars in houston,where are they at???
> 
> wheres the next spot? tomorrow night.???
> *


Shit let me know...down foe Friday or sat nite...


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 04:45 AM~18982428
> *there is plenty of cruise spots. mambos, princes, mcgregor, westheimer. kemah. but how many ppl actually go.  last time at princes it was the best its ever been, and thats 6 lifted cars. thats pretty pathetic for a city that has over 10,000 pages on their topic.  there is probably over 100 street cars in houston,where are they at???
> 
> wheres the next spot? tomorrow night.???
> *


I agree with you homie...I know when I get my car out....ill be there with yah cruizin thru the streets of H-Town.....And like you said we have to put our PRIDE TO THE SIDE and keep the LOW RIDING MOVEMENT ALIVE...!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 3 2010, 06:31 PM~18978913
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: sucio :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 04:45 AM~18982428
> *there is plenty of cruise spots. mambos, princes, mcgregor, westheimer. kemah. but how many ppl actually go.  last time at princes it was the best its ever been, and thats 6 lifted cars. thats pretty pathetic for a city that has over 10,000 pages on their topic.  there is probably over 100 street cars in houston,where are they at???
> 
> wheres the next spot? tomorrow night.???
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 4 2010, 05:40 AM~18982414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hard to meet everyones needs i guess


diff sides of town far for diff people...
fools peeling out and doing dumb sht
cops harassment

once we get all that taken care of will be good


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 09:43 AM~18982987
> *na
> hard to meet everyones needs i guess
> diff sides of town far for diff people...
> ...


there shouldnt be "meeting everyone's needs" before it was people who want to cruise just go, not taking a tally to see who wants to go, then go.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

people that say they going to show up dont and most people dont get on here... how you expect plenty of people?? word of mouth isnt getting out


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 08:51 AM~18983028
> *there shouldnt be "meeting everyone's needs" before it was people who want to cruise just go, not taking a tally to see who wants to go, then go.
> *


 when before? 

Im not saying taknig count to see who goes. Im saying motherfuckers aint doing anything fo rone reason or another. 



> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 4 2010, 08:52 AM~18983036
> *people that say they going to show up dont and most people dont get on here... how you expect plenty of people?? word of mouth isnt getting out
> *


most people DO get on here.. 

its not giong to blow up ove night.. just needs to start and not get shot down by pendjets and cops..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 06:45 AM~18982428
> *there is plenty of cruise spots. mambos, princes, mcgregor, westheimer. kemah. but how many ppl actually go.  last time at princes it was the best its ever been, and thats 6 lifted cars. thats pretty pathetic for a city that has over 10,000 pages on their topic.  there is probably over 100 street cars in houston,where are they at???
> 
> wheres the next spot? tomorrow night.???
> *


somewhere where there is a big parking lot :dunno:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

the same six go so why do you need a parking lot


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 4 2010, 10:27 AM~18983284
> *the same six go so why do you need a parking lot
> *


Park and chill, check out the rides


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:29 AM~18983293
> *Park and chill, check out the rides
> *


that's what they do in keemah according to your buddy ole pal bigtymer. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 10:31 AM~18983313
> *that's what they do in keemah according to your buddy ole pal bigtymer.  :biggrin:
> *


shit thats far, and alot of that is hotrods


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

*all real riders

cruise tonight at 3AM from 5th ward to south park.

lets see whos down to ride ANYTIME*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 10:37 AM~18983341
> *all real riders
> 
> cruise tonight at 3AM from 5th ward to south park.
> ...


why dont you map out the route LMAO!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:38 AM~18983349
> *why dont you map out the route LMAO!
> *


man you are going to get me fired with that damn text message you sent me. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 4 2010, 09:26 AM~18983270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excuses


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 10:42 AM~18983371
> *man you are going to get me fired with that damn text message you sent me.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bish I nearly died last nite when greaser sent me that shit LMAO!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

location has nothing to do with it. its low RIDING. back when it used to be autozone in pasadena, then mambos in the hood, then mac gregor, then princes. then kemah. it doesnt matter. the point is, it shouldnt take this certain person to go in order for others to follow. or that person taking their car for someone else to follow or a group of ppl going for others not to want to go. it will take each person to sit back and ask themselves are they part of the problem or part of the solution, and until then its going around in circles. and passing the buck or making excuses on why these people dont go, or dont have a car to go. but whatever im just 1 person. go if u want. like i said 10,000 pages. 

princes again tomorrow night anyone???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 09:38 AM~18983349
> *why dont you map out the route LMAO!
> *


roberto G's job


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18983383
> *roberto G's job
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18983382
> *location has nothing to do with it. its low RIDING.  back when it used to be autozone in pasadena, then mambos in the hood, then mac gregor, then princes. then kemah. it doesnt matter.  the point is, it shouldnt take this certain person to go in order for others to follow. or that person taking their car for someone else to follow or a group of ppl going for others not to want to go.  it will take each person to sit back and ask themselves are they part of the problem or part of the solution, and until then its going around in circles.  and passing the buck or making excuses on why these people dont go, or dont have a car to go.  but whatever im just 1 person. go if u want.  like i said 10,000 pages.
> 
> princes again tomorrow night anyone???
> *


im down, unless my car fucks up again  :banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18983382
> *location has nothing to do with it. its low RIDING.  back when it used to be autozone in pasadena, then mambos in the hood, then mac gregor, then princes. then kemah. it doesnt matter.  the point is, it shouldnt take this certain person to go in order for others to follow. or that person taking their car for someone else to follow or a group of ppl going for others not to want to go.  it will take each person to sit back and ask themselves are they part of the problem or part of the solution, and until then its going around in circles.  and passing the buck or making excuses on why these people dont go, or dont have a car to go.  but whatever im just 1 person. go if u want.  like i said 10,000 pages.
> 
> princes again tomorrow night anyone???
> *


i'll be joining the pack around february. got some stuff lined up that has to be taken care of before i follow the crowd.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 09:37 AM~18983341
> *all real riders
> 
> cruise tonight at 3AM from 5th ward to south park.
> ...


Put Latin, the fat chino and myself down for that one.. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:43 AM~18983378
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: bish I nearly died last nite when greaser sent me that shit LMAO!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 10:47 AM~18983410
> *Put Latin, the fat chino and myself down for that one.. :biggrin:
> *


no guey mr. doubtfire, i'll be at home mimis.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 10:47 AM~18983410
> *Put Latin, the fat chino and myself down for that one.. :biggrin:
> *


3am in 5th ward? :no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 10:47 AM~18983417
> *no guey mr. doubtfire, i'll be at home mimis.
> *


all that mimis your doing, puts you legally in a coma guey LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:49 AM~18983427
> *3am in 5th ward?  :no:
> *


nothing going to happen as long as you keep driving.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18983383
> *roberto G's job
> *


i quit along time ago


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 10:50 AM~18983436
> *nothing going to happen as long as you keep driving.
> *


Ill get robbed, the 5th ward inhabitants will mistake my Impala for a 7-11 LMAO


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 09:44 AM~18983382
> *location has nothing to do with it. its low RIDING.  back when it used to be autozone in pasadena, then mambos in the hood, then mac gregor, then princes. then kemah. it doesnt matter.  the point is, it shouldnt take this certain person to go in order for others to follow. or that person taking their car for someone else to follow or a group of ppl going for others not to want to go.  it will take each person to sit back and ask themselves are they part of the problem or part of the solution, and until then its going around in circles.  and passing the buck or making excuses on why these people dont go, or dont have a car to go.  but whatever im just 1 person. go if u want.  like i said 10,000 pages.
> 
> princes again tomorrow night anyone???
> *


 :0 :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:50 AM~18983434
> *all that mimis your doing, puts you legally in a coma guey LOL
> *


it happens :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so were talking cruising here or we talking parking

i can do parkign in my driveway.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 10:55 AM~18983464
> *so were talking cruising here or we talking parking
> 
> i can do parkign in my driveway.....
> *


half/half


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 10:55 AM~18983464
> *so were talking cruising here or we talking parking
> 
> i can do parkign in my driveway.....
> *


you get those whites mounted on the bomb?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 10:55 AM~18983464
> *so were talking cruising here or we talking parking
> 
> i can do parkign in my driveway.....
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 4 2010, 09:56 AM~18983470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:56 AM~18983470
> *half/half
> *


http://www.zshare.net/audio/82339624611e2923/


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 10:59 AM~18983494
> *no deal
> 
> *


whats wrong, dont want people to see your ride? :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:08 AM~18983552
> *whats wrong, dont want people to see your ride? :scrutinize:
> *


ill leave that for carshows

crusing for the streets


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 11:16 AM~18983592
> *ill leave that for carshows
> 
> crusing for the streets
> *


these are trying times, need to save gas LMAO
plus the girlies cant see you when you drive past


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Nov 4 2010, 07:09 AM~18982475
> *I agree with you homie...I know when I get my car out....ill be there with yah cruizin thru the streets of H-Town.....And like you said we have to put our PRIDE TO THE SIDE and keep the LOW RIDING MOVEMENT ALIVE...!!!!
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

People sure do need to put there pride to the,side...HLC HAD THE UNITY CRUISE..AND GUESS WHO SHOWED UP ...ONLY HLC and HTOWN MAJICOS....What happen to the rest of htown???????? Fuck that... HLC ALWAYS EXTENDS THERE HANDS OUT FOR UNITY.... WE DO ARE PART IN THIS MOVEMENT....


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:56 AM~18983470
> *half/half
> *


little york had lots of parking :dunno: and it was always the same people went i went, money maker santos sic some ro and low inc plus a few more.... but that was just sitting looking at cars. only people that i know are akways crusin is money maker and sic


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 4 2010, 11:22 AM~18983639
> *People sure do need to put there pride to the,side...HLC HAD THE UNITY CRUISE..AND GUESS WHO SHOWED UP ...ONLY HLC and HTOWN MAJICOS....What happen to the rest of htown???????? Fuck that... HLC ALWAYS EXTENDS THERE HANDS OUT FOR UNITY.... WE DO ARE PART IN THIS MOVEMENT....
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FineLine, Cut N 3's, lone star, Lord Goofy
:0 :naughty:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18983383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey

shut the fuck up!


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

i also have to all chrome hilow pumps 4 sale with steel tubing 400.00


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 4 2010, 11:28 AM~18983700
> *
> :uh:
> hey
> ...


:run:


its a shame that little country towns in the middle of no where has a better cruise than a big city like houston


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 4 2010, 09:25 AM~18983669
> *little york had lots of parking :dunno: and it was always the same people went i went, money maker santos sic some ro and low inc plus a few more.... but that was just sitting looking at cars. only people that i know are akways crusin is money maker and sic
> *


i went to little york, i went to auto zone several times, went to mambos almost everytime, been to princes a few, went to hlc even way the fuck out in the northeast at some park, been to baytown for easter several years, used to roll richmond from 95 until it got shut down and even after that. went to mason a couple times. 


little york is a lost cause. thats not a lowriding spot.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

brothers pizza hwy6 i-10


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 11:32 AM~18983734
> *i went to little york, i went to auto zone several times, went to mambos almost everytime, been to princes a few, went to hlc even way the fuck out in the northeast at some park, been to baytown for easter several years,  used to roll richmond from 95 until it got shut down and even after that. went to mason a couple times.
> little york is a lost cause.  thats not a lowriding spot.
> *


 :happysad: did i forget to mention you?? sorry



dude wants to park and look at cars saving gas


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 4 2010, 11:31 AM~18983722
> *:run:
> its a shame that little country towns in the middle of no where has a better cruise than a big city like houston
> *


well honestly how many people have cars to cruise in houston?


----------



## 4pumpmonte (Mar 11, 2006)

found this on you tube


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:17 AM~18983602
> *these are trying times, need to save gas LMAO
> plus the girlies cant see you when you drive past
> *


ftp


lil gas wasting didnt hurt nothign :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 4 2010, 09:35 AM~18983757
> *:happysad: did i forget to mention you?? sorry
> dude wants to park and look at cars saving gas
> *


tthe times i went to little york which was 3 times if i remember right, it was trouble in the making. the burn outs and donuts and all that, thats not lowriding, thats foolishness. but whatever im ready to wash up the car and hit up a spot tomorrow so where we going.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 10:32 AM~18983734
> *i went to little york, i went to auto zone several times, went to mambos almost everytime, been to princes a few, went to hlc even way the fuck out in the northeast at some park, been to baytown for easter several years,  used to roll richmond from 95 until it got shut down and even after that. went to mason a couple times.
> little york is a lost cause.  thats not a lowriding spot.
> *


lowriders take over?

:dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 11:38 AM~18983779
> *tthe times i went to little york which was 3 times if i remember right, it was trouble in the making.  the burn outs and donuts and all that, thats not lowriding, thats foolishness. but whatever im ready to wash up the car and hit up a spot tomorrow so where we going.
> *


so far Princes off 59? what about brothers pizza off of hwy 6 and I-10?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 4 2010, 11:35 AM~18983762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well atleast the 59 isnt staying in the garage anymore :run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im always down to ride. ill be in my hooptie tommorow.. all weekend long.. my car is about to get a make over.. but ill still be ridin..


someone come up with a location and post it.. see yall there if im not busy


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 11:38 AM~18983778
> *ftp
> lil gas wasting didnt hurt nothign  :happysad:
> *


spoken like a bawler :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpmonte_@Nov 4 2010, 11:36 AM~18983769
> *found this on you tube
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2010, 11:34 AM~18983753
> *  brothers pizza hwy6 i-10
> *


 :h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 4 2010, 11:40 AM~18983798
> *ouch
> 
> well atleast the 59 isnt staying in the garage anymore :run:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2010, 09:34 AM~18983753
> *  brothers pizza hwy6 i-10
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 11:48 AM~18983861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 that was pretty funny :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2010, 11:51 AM~18983884
> *:0 that was pretty funny :biggrin:
> *


i had to walk outside and view it since the office blocked youtube. damn, lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 11:40 AM~18983791
> *so far Princes off 59? what about brothers pizza off of hwy 6 and I-10?
> *


 :0 O I'm there! :biggrin:


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2010, 09:34 AM~18983753
> *  brothers pizza hwy6 i-10
> *


thats a big ass sams parking lot there at brothers pizza, right off the fwy. im down.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2010, 12:17 PM~18984094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice but just dosent have the same effect as the red and black


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2010, 12:17 PM~18984094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 11:40 AM~18983791
> *so far Princes off 59? what about brothers pizza off of hwy 6 and I-10?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

My homie lil boss trying to sell a 79 cutdog asap, no engine or tranny, he would take 500 for it pm me if interested


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2010, 09:34 AM~18983753
> *  brothers pizza hwy6 i-10
> *


What time?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im down for that, been there before. after 8ish?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18983382
> *location has nothing to do with it. its low RIDING.  back when it used to be autozone in pasadena, then mambos in the hood, then mac gregor, then princes. then kemah. it doesnt matter.  the point is, it shouldnt take this certain person to go in order for others to follow. or that person taking their car for someone else to follow or a group of ppl going for others not to want to go.  it will take each person to sit back and ask themselves are they part of the problem or part of the solution, and until then its going around in circles.  and passing the buck or making excuses on why these people dont go, or dont have a car to go.  but whatever im just 1 person. go if u want.  like i said 10,000 pages.
> 
> princes again tomorrow night anyone???
> *


clearly things has changed alot. i remember most people cruz'n to that big as parking lot ocf Kirkwood n Bassanet down from Taco Cabana. There was no layitlow. We just showed up n filled up da lot chilled n hong out till 12midnite then we all rolled out to Westhimer n filled that bish up till da clubs closed down.that was good times...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 4 2010, 10:34 AM~18984223
> *clearly things has changed alot. i remember most people cruz'n to that big as parking lot ocf Kirkwood n Bassanet down from Taco Cabana. There was no layitlow. We just showed up n filled up da lot chilled n hong out till 12midnite then we all rolled out to Westhimer n filled that bish up till da  clubs closed down.that was good times...
> *


yep u talking aboutright there by burger king, and that bootleg screw shop called lions den. i used to go there in my blue chop top mc and 3 wheel around the parking lot :biggrin: 

me and my homie were just talking about this topic the other day


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 12:34 PM~18984222
> *im down for that, been there before. after 8ish?
> *


X2 AFTER 8tish sounds good to me


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 12:39 PM~18984263
> *yep u talking aboutright there by burger king, and that bootleg screw shop called lions den. i used to go there in my blue chop top mc and 3 wheel around the parking lot  :biggrin:
> 
> me and my homie were just talking about this topic the other day
> *


 :biggrin: Ya that's one of them. i knew da guy that owned lions den. i had a white rag top 74 cutlass on surpremes


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 11:41 AM~18984286
> *X2 AFTER 8tish sounds good to me
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 01:11 PM~18984518
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :ugh: :ugh: :sprint: :loco: :nono: :around: :thumbsdown: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so is that friday night or sat night......or both :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 4 2010, 10:44 AM~18983383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 10:40 AM~18983791
> *so far Princes off 59? what about brothers pizza off of hwy 6 and I-10?
> *


fk them putos


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

****** talkin bout doing big thangs.....holdup


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 02:25 PM~18985013
> *fk them putos
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 4 2010, 01:27 PM~18985029
> ******* talkin bout doing big thangs.....holdup
> *


what happen when they tried to remove them traffic signs back at mexican park and when they talk to the city or whoever about mason park?

ill send an email with a quickness and Cc everybody in this mug.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 01:28 PM~18985041
> *
> *


problem swith em at they woodlands location :happysad:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Same ol' shit


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 4 2010, 09:25 AM~18983669
> *little york had lots of parking :dunno: and it was always the same people went i went, money maker santos sic some ro and low inc plus a few more.... but that was just sitting looking at cars. only people that i know are akways crusin is money maker and sic
> *


Im workin on my frame and engine on money maker but ima try 2 take 2 of my homies rides tomorrow


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 4 2010, 02:16 PM~18985406
> *Same ol' shit
> *


Hey bRO you need to update you sig. WE are 7x CLUB OF THE YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 03:12 PM~18985374
> *problem swith em at they woodlands location  :happysad:
> *


Peeps over at this location are cool ass hell


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

brothers pizza hwy6 i-10

:thumbsup: Or tampicos on airline :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so is it pizza tomorrow around 8ish.

big "I" will take 5 cars see ya there


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 01:28 PM~18985041
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 4 2010, 03:18 PM~18985916
> *brothers pizza hwy6 i-10
> 
> :thumbsup: Or tampicos on airline :dunno:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 03:13 PM~18985858
> *Peeps over at this location are cool ass hell
> *


hey mouse molester....post up the address.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 05:07 PM~18986321
> *hey mouse molester....post up the address.. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 05:07 PM~18986321
> *hey mouse molester....post up the address.. :biggrin:
> *


1029 Hwy 6 North Suite 100 ( one block North of I-10). Phone (281) 398-4040. Store Hours. Mon - Sat. 11 AM - 10 PM. Sun. 12 PM - 9 PM ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 04:10 PM~18986345
> *1029 Hwy 6 North Suite 100 ( one block North of I-10). Phone (281) 398-4040. Store Hours. Mon - Sat. 11 AM - 10 PM. Sun. 12 PM - 9 PM ...
> 
> 
> *


map diagram plz....if your goin to do it, do it right for god sakes...:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 05:14 PM~18986376
> *map diagram plz....if your goin to do it, do it right for god sakes...:biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

wtf... happen to a central location.. :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 05:27 PM~18986461
> *wtf... happen to a central location.. :dunno:
> *


donde esta central location for you good buddy?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 06:11 PM~18986800
> *donde esta central location for you good buddy?
> *


deer park


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 06:12 PM~18986812
> *deer park
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 05:12 PM~18986812
> *deer park
> *


please...Mrs. i never leave the house after dark... hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 06:18 PM~18986852
> *please...Mrs. i never leave the house after dark... hno:
> *


hey, he is old with brittle bones you heartless bastard!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 06:18 PM~18986852
> *please...Mrs. i never leave the house after dark... hno:
> *


ok mrs. doubtfire. no need to disguise yourself to sell cookies in the hood.










http://www.zshare.net/audio/82339624611e2923/


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 06:24 PM~18986905
> *ok mrs. doubtfire.  no need to disguise yourself to sell cookies in the hood.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 06:20 PM~18986870
> *hey, he is old with brittle bones you heartless bastard!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 03:27 PM~18986461
> *wtf... happen to a central location.. :dunno:
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 05:24 PM~18986905
> *ok mrs. doubtfire.  no need to disguise yourself to sell cookies in the hood.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: so how many Old Memories CC members should we expect there tomorrow nite????  

or what is the excuse now......................


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 06:29 PM~18986944
> *:biggrin: so how many  Old Memories CC members should we expect there tomorrow nite????
> 
> or what is the excuse now......................
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 4 2010, 05:29 PM~18986941
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 06:29 PM~18986944
> *:biggrin: so how many  Old Memories CC members should we expect there tomorrow nite????
> 
> or what is the excuse now......................
> *


Well being that there is five right now and not going over 10 when all is done, I'd say none. You can swing by at our next meeting to meet and greet them.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 05:31 PM~18986963
> *Well being that there is five right now and not going over 10 when all is done, I'd say none.  You can swing by at our next meeting to meet and greet them.
> *


yes i would love to meet these imaginary members..... :biggrin: or do you talk to stuffed animals at the meetings... :loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 4 2010, 06:29 PM~18986941
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 06:35 PM~18986994
> *yes i would love to meet these imaginary members..... :biggrin: or do you talk to stuffed animals at the meetings... :loco:
> *


LMAO! yeah ok, i can tell that the doubtfire gets under your skin, change your manpon homeboy. LOL


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 05:36 PM~18987003
> *LMAO!  yeah ok, i can tell that the doubtfire gets under your skin, change your manpon homeboy.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe the imaginary peeps... :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm getting ready to hit the store, you want me to pick you up a box and drop it off at your house? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 06:38 PM~18987022
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe the imaginary peeps... :nicoderm:
> *


instead of riding all the time, get up and walk the park before you realize that you'll need to be riding the wal-mart fatgocarts. LOL

I walk the park near your casa every mon, wed & sunday if you want to join me. :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 05:38 PM~18987026
> *i'm getting ready to hit the store, you want me to pick you up a box and drop it off at your house?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


i can tell you want the last word.... :naughty: just post when the meeting is good buddy..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 06:41 PM~18987046
> *i can tell you want the last word.... :naughty: just post when the meeting is good buddy..
> *


nov. 28th at benny alaniz tax office.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 04:35 PM~18986994
> *yes i would love to meet these imaginary members..... :biggrin: or do you talk to stuffed animals at the meetings... :loco:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

throwback


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 4 2010, 06:43 PM~18987060
> *:drama:
> *


he must think i'm downy aka maniacos houston. LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Nov 4 2010, 03:27 PM~18986461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats central?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2010, 04:45 PM~18987068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 06:45 PM~18987075
> *whats central?
> *


something closer to bojoe LMAO


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: chevylo97

:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 05:50 PM~18987105
> *something closer to bojoe LMAO
> *


hell yeah now your using your head...  Latin just called me...are yall forming some kind of alliance against me.. :angry: 








remember....... :thumbsdown: ..........


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big I Hou Tex, Big-Tymer, RAGALAC :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 07:00 PM~18987176
> *hell yeah now your using your head...           Latin just called me...are yall forming some kind of alliance against me.. :angry:
> remember....... :thumbsdown: ..........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big-Tymer, Big I Hou Tex, RAGALAC


hey fucker hit me up.... :angry:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 02:28 PM~18986002
> *so is it pizza tomorrow around 8ish.
> 
> big "I" will take 5 cars see ya there
> *


Can"I"go :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 07:00 PM~18987176
> *hell yeah now your using your head...           Latin just called me...are yall forming some kind of alliance against me.. :angry:
> remember....... :thumbsdown: ..........
> *


 :0 never against you baby cakes


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 4 2010, 07:05 PM~18987213
> *Can"I"go :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 3 2010, 03:55 PM~18977741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone????


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 05:00 PM~18987176
> *hell yeah now your using your head...           Latin just called me...are yall forming some kind of alliance against me.. :angry:
> remember....... :thumbsdown: ..........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18987253
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: x2
> *


not you too? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 05:07 PM~18987229
> *:0  never against you baby cakes
> *


HEY!!!!HEY!!!! WE DONT TALK LIKE THAT ON THIS FORUM
GOT IT GET IT GOOD


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 06:13 PM~18987270
> *not you too?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bahahaha..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 4 2010, 07:18 PM~18987304
> *HEY!!!!HEY!!!! WE DONT TALK LIKE THAT ON THIS FORUM
> GOT IT GET IT GOOD
> *


somebody is jealous LMAO


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 05:18 PM~18987305
> *Bahahaha..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U GET MY LAST PM


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 4 2010, 05:19 PM~18987311
> *somebody is jealous LMAO
> *


WELL STOP BEING JEALOUS :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 4 2010, 07:21 PM~18987322
> *WELL STOP BEING JEALOUS  :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 4 2010, 06:19 PM~18987316
> *U GET MY LAST PM
> *


yes i did good buddy......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 05:45 PM~18987075
> *whats central?
> *


2nd ward


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 4 2010, 06:28 PM~18987381
> *2nd ward
> *


so.....whats there??? Mambos ?? :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 06:33 PM~18987421
> *so.....whats there??? Mambos ?? :dunno:
> *


thats near mambos...

im sure theres other stuff.. maybe near I-10? lockwood, wayside, downtown. main st. midtown..

:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*yall ****** done yappin..
anybody figure out where the fuck we meeting at?*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2010, 05:43 PM~18987500
> *yall ****** done yappin..
> anybody figure out where the fuck we meeting at?
> *


no shit man. 10,000 pages


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 4 2010, 06:43 PM~18987500
> *yall ****** done yappin..
> anybody figure out where the fuck we meeting at?
> *


fuck it... i say prince's..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 05:43 PM~18987509
> *no shit man. 10,000 pages
> *


im just tryin to ride, tommorow the elco gets hit with some sand paper.. untill i decided what im a do with my paint job...

but ill still bring it out..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well yall figure it out and ill check back. if nothing ill ride around 610 by my got dam self :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex+Nov 4 2010, 05:01 PM~18987182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time u pickin me up babycakes :wow: :happysad:


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

: :0 uoo :0 te=DJLATIN,Nov 4 2010, 04:45 PM~18987071]
he must think i'm downy aka maniacos houston. LOL
[/quote]
:wow: :uoo :0 te=DJLATIN,Nov 4 2010, 04:45 PM~18987071]
he must think i'm downy aka maniacos houston. LOL
[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2010, 06:51 PM~18987566
> *:wave:
> 
> Time u pickin me up babycakes :wow: :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 4 2010, 06:45 PM~18987071
> *he must think i'm downy aka maniacos houston.  LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 05:47 PM~18987542
> *well yall figure it out and ill check back. if nothing ill ride around 610 by my got dam self  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 05:53 PM~18987590
> *:uh: :angry:
> *


:happysad: sorry.... =/


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18987760
> *:happysad: sorry.... =/
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 4 2010, 05:43 PM~18987509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it! :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 4 2010, 04:45 PM~18987075
> *whats central?
> *


http://www.meetways.com/
:uh: :uh:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

target of off i10 and studemont its in the center and washington ave is near by with lots of bars and clubs


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 4 2010, 07:13 PM~18988378
> *target of off i10 and studemont its in the center and washington ave is near by with lots of bars and clubs
> *


i think on sat.nights abunch of dodge chargers,magnums,300's meet up there.... me and gallo seen it. big lot


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 4 2010, 09:16 PM~18988409
> *i think on sat.nights abunch of dodge chargers,magnums,300's meet up there.... me and gallo seen it.  big lot
> *


friday nights lows :dunno:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 4 2010, 07:10 PM~18988339
> *http://www.meetways.com/
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 4 2010, 09:16 PM~18988409
> *i think on sat.nights abunch of dodge chargers,magnums,300's meet up there.... me and gallo seen it.  big lot
> *


yeah they do i have tow a few from them.but if you driving around there cops dont mess with u unless u action a fool just make sure your tags insurance are up to date or they will town your car some sat nights u will see a groupe of old people with hot rods crusing tru there


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Nov 4 2010, 07:16 PM~18988409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2010, 07:57 PM~18987622
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 4 2010, 05:57 PM~18987622
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


     :nicoderm:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin: roadster time :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

So.......Verdict for Friday nite???????


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 06:04 AM~18992263
> *So.......Verdict for Friday nite???????
> *


brothers pizza


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2010, 05:05 AM~18992264
> *brothers pizza
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 06:10 AM~18992268
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


whats goin on lacmaster2010


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2010, 05:30 AM~18992303
> *whats goin on lacmaster2010
> *


 :wave: ...........At the yard waiting for a load


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WHO GONNA SCOOP A ***** TONIGHT LAC AINT IN CRUISIN CONDITION hno::biggrin: I GOT ENDS ON GAS uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 5 2010, 05:12 AM~18992206
> *:biggrin: roadster time :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 06:39 AM~18992327
> *:wave: ...........At the yard waiting for a load
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 5 2010, 05:12 AM~18992206
> *:biggrin: roadster time :biggrin:
> *


sumbody is gonna be freezin


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 07:45 AM~18992672
> *:wave:
> *


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 4 2010, 02:18 PM~18985916
> *brothers pizza hwy6 i-10
> 
> :thumbsup: Or tampicos on airline :dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Oscar from Oldies ride.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 4 2010, 07:45 PM~18987526
> *fuck it... i say prince's..... :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 09:02 AM~18993087
> *:no:
> *


 :yes: ...............................................remember :thumbsdown: so..............I'll see u at prince's


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: lone star
:uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW IS ONLY A MONTH AWAY BROTHERS!! THE SHOW IS GONNA SELL OUT AND SO ARE THE ROOMS - SO GET PRE-REGISTERED AND MAKE YOUR HOTEL RESERVATIONS ASAP!!!

Los Magnificos - Car & Truck Pre-Registration (must have paypal)
Los Magnificos - Bike Pre-Registration (must have paypal)

Mail-In Pre-Registration Form

*HOTEL INFORMATION FOR THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW (DECEMBER 5, 2010) WEEKEND!*

WE GOT AN EVEN BETTER RATE THIS YEAR OF $69.00 PER NIGHT AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL! 

IT'S THE SAME HOTEL AS LAST YEAR, FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW, IT'S RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE RELIANT - WHERE THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW WILL BE. FREE SHUTTLE SERVICE TO THE CAR SHOW IS ALSO INCLUDED IN YOUR HOTEL STAY!

WE WOULD LIKE TO EXTEND THIS RATE TO EVERYONE WHO IS COMING IN FROM OUT OF TOWN OR WHO JUST WANTS TO STAY RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE CAR SHOW AT RELIANT! 

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL ALSO BE HOSTING A PRE-SHOW PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT, DECEMBER 4TH AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON - IN THE SAN JACINTO BALLROOM FROM 9PM - 1AM!, SO COME PARTY WITH US, GET A ROOM HERE AT THE HOTEL, AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! 










HERE IS THE LINK TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS AT THE CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL near the RELIANT PARK / MEDICAL CENTER FOR THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW! 

CROWNE PLAZA HOUSTON HOTEL RESERVATIONS LINK - ROLLERZ ONLY 

THANKS, AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR NEED MORE INFO, YOU CAN CALL ME AT 832-860-4025 - DENA, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON PRESIDENT


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigjohn96, dj short dog
:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 10:28 AM~18993308
> *:yes: ...............................................remember  :thumbsdown: so..............I'll see u at prince's
> *


ill save you a slice of delicious pizza :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 09:35 AM~18992929
> *Oscar from Oldies ride.
> 
> 
> ...


did you get this pic from google? LMAO


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 5 2010, 06:05 AM~18992264
> *brothers pizza
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 10:44 AM~18993927
> *did you get this pic from google? LMAO
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 10:38 AM~18993884
> *ill save you a slice of delicious pizza  :cheesy:
> *


Ok wait outside.....I'll be there


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 11:56 AM~18993993
> *Ok wait outside.....I'll be there
> *


I wait for noone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well since there is a bunch of indecisive ppl and everyone has an excuse why they cant ride. me and couple ppl are going to chachos on 610 and south main plenty of parking there. see ya there and if not, then wont see ya there


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2010, 10:08 AM~18994043
> *well since there is a bunch of indecisive ppl and everyone has an excuse why they cant ride. me and couple ppl are going to chachos on 610 and south main plenty of parking there.  see ya there and if not, then wont see ya there
> *


what time :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2010, 11:08 AM~18994043
> *well since there is a bunch of indecisive ppl and everyone has an excuse why they cant ride. me and couple ppl are going to chachos on 610 and south main plenty of parking there.  see ya there and if not, then wont see ya there
> *


That's cool as long as peeps start coming out...don't matter were they go...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 12:22 PM~18994119
> *That's cool as long as peeps start coming out...don't matter were they go...
> *


 :uh: okay mr. "central location" aka next door to my house. LMAO


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 10:22 AM~18994119
> *That's cool as long as peeps start coming out...don't matter were they go...
> *


THIS IS F IN STUPID 3 DAYS AND NO ONE HAS SET A F IN PLACE. CHACHOS UR HOW EVER ITS SPELLED ON [email protected]&BUFFLO SPEEDWAY!!!!8ISH


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2010, 12:08 PM~18994043
> *well since there is a bunch of indecisive ppl and everyone has an excuse why they cant ride. me and couple ppl are going to chachos on 610 and south main plenty of parking there.  see ya there and if not, then wont see ya there
> *


everyone was okay with brothers cept for Mr. Boejoe :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 5 2010, 12:28 PM~18994165
> *THIS IS F IN STUPID 3 DAYS AND NO ONE HAS SET A F IN PLACE. CHACHOS UR HOW EVER ITS SPELLED ON [email protected]&BUFFLO SPEEDWAY!!!!8ISH
> *


I like it when you get all sassy :naughty:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 11:27 AM~18994161
> *:uh: okay mr. "central location" aka next door to my house. LMAO
> *


 :thumbsdown: ...................let me know how was the pizza :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 11:44 AM~18993927
> *did you get this pic from google? LMAO
> *


Why would I? He's been around for years, part of Oldies Car Club. Just redid the bomb, took a while but he did it right.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 11:28 AM~18994167
> *everyone was okay with brothers cept for Mr. Boejoe  :uh:
> *


You can go buddy....have fun..... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 5 2010, 10:28 AM~18994165
> *THIS IS F IN STUPID 3 DAYS AND NO ONE HAS SET A F IN PLACE. CHACHOS UR HOW EVER ITS SPELLED ON [email protected]&BUFFLO SPEEDWAY!!!!8ISH
> *


im there


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 12:30 PM~18994183
> *:thumbsdown: ...................let me know how was the pizza :biggrin:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 12:36 PM~18994235
> *Why would I?  He's been around for years, part of Oldies Car Club.  Just redid the bomb, took a while but he did it right.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 11:39 AM~18994265
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2010, 12:39 PM~18994261
> *im there
> *


I'll roll by, won't be in the bomb since I still don't trust or know the engine.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 12:46 PM~18994324
> *I'll roll by, won't be in the bomb since I still don't trust or know the engine.
> *


dry up your panocha guey, I drove to Deer Park on a motor I put together on its maiden voyage LMAO!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 12:48 PM~18994336
> *dry up your panocha guey, I drove to Deer Park on a motor I put together on its maiden voyage LMAO!
> *


lol, you going to help me push it up my driveway if i have to get it towed home? I can't even get short dog to answer his phone to help me take his world war II tank engine hoist back to his home two blocks away. :banghead:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 12:49 PM~18994342
> *lol, you going to help me push it up my driveway if i have to get it towed home?
> *


deal :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 12:51 PM~18994362
> *deal  :thumbsup:
> *


just don't steal any hubcaps you wannabe chicano. :buttkick: 

_*===CHINO-LATINO ALLIANCE===*_


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

roberto, post a map with directions and the cruise route


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Anyone know a good shop that rebuilds radiators?? I cracked mine hitting the bumper... :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 12:53 PM~18994379
> *just don't steal any hubcaps you wannabe chicano.  :buttkick:
> 
> ===CHINO-LATINO ALLIANCE===
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dont tell me what to do, your not my dad  LOL


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 12:53 PM~18994387
> *roberto, post a map with directions and the cruise route
> *


sorry lone star said i cant go  that im part of the problem.. told me to kick rock :tears:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 12:56 PM~18994414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dont tell me what to do, your not my dad   LOL
> *


better watch out he can make phone calls and make it happen :|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 12:56 PM~18994414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> dont tell me what to do, your not my dad   LOL
> *


enjoy the house while you still live there, i'll be there soon mijo. :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 5 2010, 12:57 PM~18994428
> *better watch out he can make phone calls and make it happen :|
> *


How's your mom doing? Been a while since I had her giggling. :happysad:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 12:58 PM~18994436
> *How's your mom doing?  Been a while since I had her giggling.  :happysad:
> *


stfu


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 5 2010, 01:00 PM~18994444
> *stfu
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

had her todo chiflada. lmao!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 5 2010, 12:56 PM~18994418
> *sorry lone star said i cant go    that im part of the problem.. told me to kick rock :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 5 2010, 12:57 PM~18994432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

phone convo with roberto's mommy....


latin: hello is robert there?
mumz: que?? oh roby? no esta, salio hacer unos mandados...
latin: como estas senorita?
mumz: teehee!! ay senorita? gracias! teehee!!
latin: oh pense que eres la hermana de roby? :naughty: 
mumz: ay me andas chiflando, teeheee!!!! teeeeeheeeee!!!! soy su mama!
latin: pues todavia eres senorita :naughty: 
mumz: ay muchas gracias! le digo a roby que le llamastes! teeeeheeee!!!
latin: (thinking dang his mumz wetting her chonchons :ugh: ) orale pues, buenas noches :naughty: 
mumz: adios!!!! teeheeeeee!!!!

Translation for the chino: i got her chawnchawns wet. :naughty:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Cruise tonight starting at 8pm
Chacho's
2700 S Loop W
Houston, TX 77054-1404

Get Directions
(832) 778-0500


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 01:13 PM~18994526
> *phone convo with roberto's mommy....
> latin:  hello is robert there?
> mumz:  que??  oh roby?  no esta, salio hacer unos mandados...
> ...


thanks for that translation LMAO


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 01:13 PM~18994526
> *phone convo with roberto's mommy....
> latin:  hello is robert there?
> mumz:  que??  oh roby?  no esta, salio hacer unos mandados...
> ...


  cept it was carlitos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 01:16 PM~18994547
> *thanks for that translation LMAO
> *


ok, now that you understand, your moms digits plis?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 5 2010, 01:16 PM~18994549
> *  cept it was carlitos
> *


yeah you are right, one of those kiddie names.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

as former cruise coordinator i will like to say that avangemydeath or what ever your name is.. you are starting well and i can see you will be a productive fella


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 01:17 PM~18994557
> *ok, now that you understand, your moms digits plis?
> *


she dont speak engrish, so your shit outta luck LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 01:15 PM~18994545
> *Cruise tonight starting at 8pm
> Chacho's
> 2700 S Loop W
> ...


I guess this is final? or is bojoe gonna want it more centralized again?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 5 2010, 01:19 PM~18994571
> *as former cruise coordinator i will like to say that avangemydeath or what ever your name is.. you are starting well and i can see you will be a productive fella
> *


thanks artist formerly known as RobertoG  :thumbsup:

I got big shoes to fill (not literally though, because you have small elfish feet, but figuratively) :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 01:22 PM~18994585
> *she dont speak engrish, so your shit outta luck LOL
> *


i know ni hao kai lan guey, boom boom, mamasan, fuki fuki :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 11:48 AM~18994336
> *dry up your panocha guey, I drove to Deer Park on a motor I put together on its maiden voyage LMAO!
> *


Correction....... Passadena u still had a little ways more to Deer park..  Latin just called he coming out tonite, to show all u fucker that he does leave the house after dark... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: impalac, RAGALAC, lone star, Big I Hou Tex

wich 1 u ladys pickin me up??????????? :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 01:27 PM~18994614
> *i know ni hao kai lan guey, boom boom, mamasan, fuki fuki  :dunno:
> *


you just said you wanted to ride a donkey for 24 hours non stop LMAO


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 12:23 PM~18994595
> *I guess this is final? or is bojoe gonna want it more centralized again?
> *


******....stay ur ass at that pizza joint...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2010, 01:32 PM~18994653
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: impalac, RAGALAC, lone star, Big I Hou Tex
> 
> ...


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 11:34 AM~18994669
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


or u pickin me up?? :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 01:34 PM~18994668
> *******....stay ur ass at that pizza joint...
> *


hey, why dont we change the location 10 more miles closer to you? hows that sound? :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 01:32 PM~18994651
> *Correction....... Passadena u still had a little ways more to Deer park..  Latin just called he coming out tonite, to show all u fucker that he does leave the house after dark... :biggrin:
> *


i called you last night while i was over by hwy 6. you cut the convo short, "ugh i'll call you later, i'm watching first 48 hours rerun" 

:twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2010, 01:35 PM~18994678
> *or u pickin me up?? :uh:
> *


i got a bus token you can use :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 01:33 PM~18994655
> *you just said you wanted to ride a donkey for 24 hours non stop LMAO
> *


 :burn:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 01:32 PM~18994651
> *Correction....... Passadena u still had a little ways more to Deer park..  Latin just called he coming out tonite, to show all u fucker that he does leave the house after dark... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

im rollin the lac let me know who is ready to roll.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 01:34 PM~18994668
> *******....stay ur ass at that pizza joint...
> *


thats fine, oscar and I will be eating pizzas :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 11:36 AM~18994695
> *i got a bus token you can use  :dunno:
> *


koo...come drop it off in da six foe.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 5 2010, 12:56 PM~18994413
> *Anyone know a good shop that rebuilds radiators?? I cracked mine hitting the bumper... :0
> *


your suppose to be hittin the back bumper not the front homie....lol!!! ride looks clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 12:36 PM~18994688
> *i called you last night while i was over by hwy 6.  you cut the convo short, "ugh i'll call you later, i'm watching first 48 hours rerun"
> 
> :twak:
> *


 :uh: that was code for I did not want to talk to ur ass


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 12:40 PM~18994730
> *thats fine, oscar and I will be eating pizzas  :biggrin:
> *


Take plenty of pics of who shows up... :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 5 2010, 11:56 AM~18994418
> *sorry lone star said i cant go    that im part of the problem.. told me to kick rock :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 02:51 PM~18995108
> *Take plenty of pics of who shows up... :biggrin:
> *


awwww are you happy you got your way? LOL im happy for you, really I am :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 02:50 PM~18995095
> *:uh: that was code for I did not want to talk to ur ass
> *


 :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 02:50 PM~18995095
> *:uh: that was code for I did not want to talk to ur ass
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 02:17 PM~18995288
> *awwww are you happy you got your way? LOL im happy for you, really I am  :biggrin:
> *


I know a spot where everyone can be happy.......what about wheel burger... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 03:25 PM~18995336
> *I know a spot where everyone can be happy.......what about wheel burger... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 03:25 PM~18995336
> *I know a spot where everyone can be happy.......what about wheel burger... :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 5 2010, 01:48 PM~18994761
> *koo...come drop it off in da six foe.
> *


imma drop u off some stickers :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 02:26 PM~18995342
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 03:28 PM~18995353
> *:barf:
> *


  bish, what you throwin up about, you damn well know you cant eat here pinche toofless azz maricone, we dont serve soups :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 03:32 PM~18995390
> * bish, what you throwin up about, you damn well know you cant eat here pinche toofless azz maricone, we dont serve soups  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that's ok, mamasan will hook them up as soon as we throw you out with your can supply of chef boy'ardeez! LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 03:33 PM~18995394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that's ok, mamasan will hook them up as soon as we throw you out with your can supply of chef boy'ardeez!  LOL
> *


  imma kick the viagra outta you old man :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*WITH ALL DUE RESPECT......FUCK ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOT HAVING A CRUISE SPOT!! TURN THEM KEYS AND PUT THAT BITCH IN DRIVE.....GUESS WHAT YOU CRUISING. NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT WHERE TO GO OR WHO TO GO WITH, JUST DO YOUR THANG! I AM STUCK AT WORK AND MAD ASS HELL THAT I AM NOT OUT ROLLING WITH MY FAMILY, HOMIES, CLUB BRO'S OR SOLO. SHIT, I MAKE UP EXCUSES TO GO KILL GAS....POINT IS GET THEM CARS ON THE ROAD AND KNOCK THEM TIRE TITTIES OFF, SOONER OR LATER A SPOT WILL COME UP......OK BACK TO WORK :biggrin: *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 03:39 PM~18995431
> * imma kick the viagra outta you old man  :roflmao:
> *


_*dear buddah god,

i pray and rub your belly for shrimp frai' rai and for latin to let me keep my boyardee food!

hai'men!*_


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 03:51 PM~18995535
> *dear buddah god,
> 
> i pray and rub your belly for shrimp frai' rai and for latin to let me keep my boyardee food!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

***** said all twelve batteries :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 03:51 PM~18995535
> *dear buddah god,
> 
> i pray and rub your belly for shrimp frai' rai and for latin to let me keep my boyardee food!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 03:54 PM~18995565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*no need to pray anymore kai lan......*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 04:08 PM~18995655
> *no need to pray anymore kai lan......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 04:08 PM~18995655
> *no need to pray anymore kai lan......
> 
> 
> ...


better :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 5 2010, 03:46 PM~18995479
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT......FUCK ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOT HAVING A CRUISE SPOT!! TURN THEM KEYS AND PUT THAT BITCH IN DRIVE.....GUESS WHAT YOU CRUISING. NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT WHERE TO GO OR WHO TO GO WITH, JUST DO YOUR THANG! I AM STUCK AT WORK AND MAD ASS HELL THAT I AM NOT OUT ROLLING WITH MY FAMILY, HOMIES, CLUB BRO'S OR SOLO. SHIT, I MAKE UP EXCUSES TO GO KILL GAS....POINT IS GET THEM CARS ON THE ROAD AND KNOCK THEM TIRE TITTIES OFF, SOONER OR LATER A SPOT WILL COME UP......OK BACK TO WORK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

last one man, got to get ready to go home. :happysad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

big shizzle call me :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 04:18 PM~18995714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont get this one


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

come on latin, you gotta do better than that guey, remember these?


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18995739
> *i dont get this one
> *


WHAT TIME ARE U GOING TO RIDE OUT?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

and lets not forget this one........







get back with me when you come up with one worthy enough


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

so all BS aside, who is rollin to the the pizza spot tonight?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 04:29 PM~18995768
> *and lets not forget this one........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Nov 5 2010, 04:29 PM~18995771
> *so all BS aside, who is rollin to the the pizza spot tonight?
> *


shit i guess im the only one :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 5 2010, 04:28 PM~18995760
> *WHAT TIME ARE U GOING TO RIDE OUT?
> *


bout 830ish


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 11:15 AM~18994545
> *Cruise tonight starting at 8pm
> Chacho's
> 2700 S Loop W
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 02:32 PM~18995788
> *bout 830ish
> *


FROM UR HOUSE OR THE WHEEL


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big I Hou Tex, impalac, FineLine :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 04:29 PM~18995768
> *and lets not forget this one........
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: 





you are the king of thrones. :worship: :worship:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 04:35 PM~18995811
> *:tears:
> you are the king of thrones.  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 5 2010, 04:33 PM~18995799
> *FROM UR HOUSE OR THE WHEEL
> *


crib homie crib


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 04:35 PM~18995811
> *:tears:
> you are the king of thrones.  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: better


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Nov 5 2010, 10:49 AM~18994342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: estupid bich :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 03:08 PM~18995655
> *no need to pray anymore kai lan......
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 03:32 PM~18995788
> *bout 830ish
> *


 :0


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 5 2010, 02:35 PM~18995809
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Big I Hou Tex, impalac, FineLine :wave:
> *


When am I going to see the lac


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Need a 96' driver side tailight bezzel. Pm or call me if you got one. Will pick it up right now.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 5 2010, 03:46 PM~18995479
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT......FUCK ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOT HAVING A CRUISE SPOT!! TURN THEM KEYS AND PUT THAT BITCH IN DRIVE.....GUESS WHAT YOU CRUISING. NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT WHERE TO GO OR WHO TO GO WITH, JUST DO YOUR THANG! I AM STUCK AT WORK AND MAD ASS HELL THAT I AM NOT OUT ROLLING WITH MY FAMILY, HOMIES, CLUB BRO'S OR SOLO. SHIT, I MAKE UP EXCUSES TO GO KILL GAS....POINT IS GET THEM CARS ON THE ROAD AND KNOCK THEM TIRE TITTIES OFF, SOONER OR LATER A SPOT WILL COME UP......OK BACK TO WORK :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 5 2010, 01:46 PM~18995479
> *WITH ALL DUE RESPECT......FUCK ALL THIS TALK ABOUT NOT HAVING A CRUISE SPOT!! TURN THEM KEYS AND PUT THAT BITCH IN DRIVE.....GUESS WHAT YOU CRUISING. NO NEED TO WORRY ABOUT WHERE TO GO OR WHO TO GO WITH, JUST DO YOUR THANG! I AM STUCK AT WORK AND MAD ASS HELL THAT I AM NOT OUT ROLLING WITH MY FAMILY, HOMIES, CLUB BRO'S OR SOLO. SHIT, I MAKE UP EXCUSES TO GO KILL GAS....POINT IS GET THEM CARS ON THE ROAD AND KNOCK THEM TIRE TITTIES OFF, SOONER OR LATER A SPOT WILL COME UP......OK BACK TO WORK :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 5 2010, 10:08 AM~18994043
> *well since there is a bunch of indecisive ppl and everyone has an excuse why they cant ride. me and couple ppl are going to chachos on 610 and south main plenty of parking there.  see ya there and if not, then wont see ya there
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 5 2010, 04:45 PM~18996623
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


thats about 5 mins from u player


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

see yall at princes burger around 8 pm


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 5 2010, 06:54 PM~18996671
> *see yall at princes burger around 8 pm
> *


see you guys at brothers pizza at 8ish


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 5 2010, 05:54 PM~18996671
> *see yall at princes burger around 8 pm
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 5 2010, 06:08 PM~18996751
> *see you guys at brothers pizza at 8ish
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ok. So which is it? I'm rolling out ....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*$300..obo... holla 8325610515*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

10,000 pages :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Noone was there. Just got back from OST. And only cus I gota be up for work at 4.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

good turn out tonite.....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 11:35 PM~18999335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: dj short dog 

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

whitch of the four locations was this at..

cus i sure as hell didnt see no riders out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Nov 5 2010, 11:35 PM~18999335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

we was riding..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2010, 06:45 AM~19000039
> *we was riding..
> *


i was sanding


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 11:13 AM~18994526
> *phone convo with roberto's mommy....
> latin:  hello is robert there?
> mumz:  que??  oh roby?  no esta, salio hacer unos mandados...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 07:35 AM~18992929
> *Oscar from Oldies ride.
> 
> 
> ...


hey latin any pics of the trokita in the back ground????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2010, 07:45 AM~19000039
> *we was riding..
> *


x2


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

wake up riderz :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 6 2010, 01:35 AM~18999335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 6 2010, 08:59 AM~19000284
> *wake up riderz :biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big-Tymer, ChocolateThriller, MIJITODEHOUSTON
: 

:angry:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 6 2010, 04:18 AM~18999674
> *whitch of the four locations was this at..
> 
> cus i sure as hell didnt see no riders out
> *


went thru 2nd ward....did not see anyone... :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

oh yeah, even the good buddy Lone star...was there


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 6 2010, 10:19 AM~19000391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres your pic kenny


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*ALPINE IVA-W205 FOR SALE $500 NOT A SINGLE SCRATCH ON IT*
I HAVE THE BOX<-- *(THIS IS NOT A STOLEN UNIT)*, FRAME THAT GOES AROUND THE SCREEN AND THE REMOTE TOO


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 6 2010, 09:10 AM~19000338
> *went thru 2nd ward....did not see anyone... :dunno:
> *


so did i 

from Hiram clarke to DH.... 10pm till 12:30

:dunno:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 6 2010, 08:45 AM~19000039
> *we was riding..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 09:36 AM~19000772
> *
> *


u get the longest distance traveled award


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2010, 11:38 AM~19000779
> *u get the longest distance traveled award
> *


:cheesy: :roflmao: im honored

need front tires now LOL grinded them hoes to the rim almost :happysad:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 11:42 AM~19000801
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao: im honored
> 
> need front tires now LOL grinded them hoes to the rim almost  :happysad:
> *


:h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 6 2010, 12:01 PM~19000916
> *:h5:
> *


where were you at? our cruise was unorganized and chaotic :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 6 2010, 12:01 PM~19000916
> *:h5:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 11:31 AM~19001368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i am a holy man and this shit is not cool by god :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 6 2010, 01:35 AM~18999335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

I was busy last night but since the weather was so nice today I just back from cruising by my self.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:wave: :wave: gayboy


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 6 2010, 01:35 AM~18999335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice parking job there bojoe


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 5 2010, 11:35 PM~18999335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: damn it i had 2 leave early cuz of work.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 6 2010, 09:05 AM~19000631
> *so did i
> 
> from Hiram clarke to DH.... 10pm till 12:30
> ...


 I didn't c u on my way home in the clarke last night. :loco:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 6 2010, 12:01 PM~19000916
> *:h5:
> *


I saw a kandy green foodo 65 on 146 today. did you get rusty painted? :scrutinize:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 6 2010, 12:55 PM~19001794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Blue lac


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2010, 04:33 PM~19002233
> *he needed the extra space on the drives side.
> Blue lac
> *


are you implying that my good buddy is overweight?  :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 6 2010, 02:30 PM~19001672
> *i am a holy man and this shit is not cool by god :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 713ridaz 
:wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 03:07 PM~19002377
> *are you implying that my good buddy is overweight?    :twak:
> *


he is the original FNU :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

word on the street is the hang out night may be moved to saturday night instead of friday due to work and traffic and other things. last night was cool. lacs lincolns n chevys what more could u want.


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I was flying up S.main for a lil bit... :dunno:


> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 6 2010, 02:06 PM~19001841
> *I didn't c u on my way home in the clarke last night.  :loco:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

So where at today.


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2010, 05:30 PM~19002702
> *word on the street is the hang out night may be moved to saturday night instead of friday due to work and traffic and other things.  last night was cool.  lacs lincolns n chevys what more could u want.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2010, 06:30 PM~19002702
> *word on the street is the hang out night may be moved to saturday night instead of friday due to work and traffic and other things.  last night was cool.  lacs lincolns n chevys what more could u want.
> *


hows about brothers parking lot on hwy 6 and I10?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2010, 06:30 PM~19002702
> *word on the street is the hang out night may be moved to saturday night instead of friday due to work and traffic and other things.  last night was cool.  lacs lincolns n chevys what more could u want.
> *


and good for those that come to cruz from out of town


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Nov 6 2010, 07:01 PM~19002844
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 6 2010, 07:31 PM~19002984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Cut N 3's, KRAZYTOYZ, INIMITABLE

:wave: what up Krazytoyz, u still got that rag cutty?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 05:44 PM~19003076
> *hows about brothers parking lot on hwy 6 and I10?
> *


its not a central location!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 6 2010, 05:56 PM~19003155
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Cut N 3's, KRAZYTOYZ, INIMITABLE
> 
> ...



yes, it is in the garage with the other hoppers. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 6 2010, 04:30 PM~19002702
> *word on the street is the hang out night may be moved to saturday night instead of friday due to work and traffic and other things.  last night was cool.  lacs lincolns n chevys what more could u want.
> *


 :thumbsup: shit that would be better we can hang out and cruise longer not having 2 worry about work the next day.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Nov 6 2010, 10:11 PM~19004184
> *yes, it is in the garage with the other hoppers. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2010, 07:48 PM~19004044
> *its not a central location!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 6 2010, 05:31 PM~19002984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 6 2010, 08:24 PM~19004270
> *:thumbsup:  shit that would be better we can hang out and cruise longer not having 2 worry about work the next day.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

how do you post pics?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BADBEN1983_@Nov 7 2010, 12:17 AM~19005188
> *how do you post pics?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 6 2010, 10:18 PM~19005195
> *:uh:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568281


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 6 2010, 08:18 AM~19000148
> *hey latin any pics of the trokita in the back ground????
> *


It's a 1953 chevy 5 window, Conrad & Oscar went and picked it up in Phenix Arizona. Que Viva Oldies


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 5 2010, 08:35 AM~18992929
> *Oscar from Oldies ride.
> 
> 
> ...


Conrad restored Oscars 1954 over 7 years ago and still looks bad azz :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=216848&st=140#


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 7 2010, 02:02 AM~19006046
> *Conrad restored Oscars 1954 over 7 years ago and still looks bad azz :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=216848&st=140#
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 6 2010, 01:30 PM~19001943
> *I saw a kandy green foodo 65 on 146 today. did you get rusty painted?  :scrutinize:
> *


That's my boy from my paint store. He a cool rollin in da 4 doo


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Mornin world :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 7 2010, 08:16 AM~19006673
> *Mornin world  :biggrin:
> 
> *


MORNIN :thumbsup: STILL RECOVERING FROM A LOOOONG ASS NIGHT


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 6 2010, 03:30 PM~19001943
> *I saw a kandy green foodo 65 on 146 today. did you get rusty painted?  :scrutinize:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 03:10 PM~19002385
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 713ridaz
> :wave:
> *


sup


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 6 2010, 07:48 PM~19004044
> *its not a central location!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 buffalo wild wings on washington next sat....or prince's burger on 59????????????????


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Nov 7 2010, 08:29 AM~19006714
> *MORNIN :thumbsup: STILL RECOVERING FROM A LOOOONG ASS NIGHT
> *


recovering? u must not b up to Empire status....cus ur Sgt. of Arms....dont recover, just wake up and work on the elco lol
ps...thanks for the invite :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Wat up Sic


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 7 2010, 09:37 AM~19007000
> *recovering? u must not b up to Empire status....cus ur Sgt. of Arms....dont recover, just wake up and work on the elco lol
> ps...thanks for the invite :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 MY RECOVERY WAS WAKING UP AND VACUUMING AT MY DIRTY ASS LAC :biggrin: NEXTIME I INVITE THIS PLACE TRIPS HARDDD ON DRESSCODE I ONLY GET IN CAUSE IM COOL WIT DOORMAN  WE SHOULD THROW SOME FAJITAS ON THE GRILL TODAY MUNCHIES LIKE A MOFO


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 7 2010, 10:16 AM~19006909
> *buffalo wild wings on washington next sat....or prince's burger on 59????????????????
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 7 2010, 02:02 AM~19006046
> *Conrad restored Oscars 1954 over 7 years ago and still looks bad azz :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=216848&st=140#
> *


Yea he use 2 do good work back in the days. Now he fucks people over. :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 7 2010, 09:16 AM~19006909
> *buffalo wild wings on washington next sat....or prince's burger on 59????????????????
> *


we can do wings im game


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 7 2010, 12:18 PM~19007595
> *Yea he use 2 do good work back in the days. Now he fucks people over. :thumbsdown:
> *


still busting out show rides you must be one of them broke azz bustaz that can't afford his work or a fucking hater  plenty of them up in here


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Nov 7 2010, 10:29 AM~19007286
> *:0 MY RECOVERY WAS WAKING UP AND VACUUMING AT MY DIRTY ASS LAC :biggrin:  NEXTIME I INVITE THIS PLACE TRIPS HARDDD ON DRESSCODE I ONLY GET IN CAUSE IM COOL WIT DOORMAN  WE SHOULD THROW SOME FAJITAS ON THE GRILL TODAY MUNCHIES LIKE A MOFO
> *


lol i wish i could bro, but i gotta stay focused. i gotta come back after the meeting and finish this speaker panel for my speakers :biggrin:  
I AM DEDICATION


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 7 2010, 02:53 PM~19009036
> *lol i wish i could bro, but i gotta stay focused. i gotta come back after the meeting and finish this speaker panel for my speakers :biggrin:
> I AM DEDICATION
> *


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

T :wow:


> _Originally posted by Resortez+Nov 7 2010, 12:52 PM~19008176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

03 LINCOLN FRAME ,ENGINE, AND TRANS SWAP DONE.....ADD UP THE TIME I WORKED ON IT.....I SAY IT TOOK ME A FULL WEEK TO DO....*BY MYSELF*.....NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS ,NO ABS LIGHTS, AND TO TRACTION CONTROL LIGHT ON IN THA DASH.......EVERYTHING IS DONE RIGHT.....RUNS GREAT.....A WISE MAN ONCE TOLD ME *"EAT A LINCOLN DONT LET A LINCOLN EAT U"....*THANKX FOR THE MOTIVATION..... :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2010, 06:09 PM~19009423
> *03 LINCOLN FRAME, PAMELA ANDERSON MURAL ,ENGINE, AND TRANS SWAP DONE.....ADD UP THE TIME I WORKED ON IT.....I SAY IT TOOK ME A FULL WEEK TO DO....BY MYSELF.....NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS ,NO ABS LIGHTS, AND TO TRACTION CONTROL LIGHT ON IN THA DASH.......EVERYTHING IS DONE RIGHT.....RUNS GREAT.....A WISE MAN ONCE TOLD ME  "EAT A LINCOLN DONT LET A LINCOLN EAT U"....THANKX FOR THE MOTIVATION..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2010, 06:40 PM~19009652
> *
> *


*LAST SEEN AT A BAR CALLED THE "COCKPIT" WITH A BUNCH OF GUYS......ANY INFORMATION TO THE WHERE ABOUTS CONTACT UR LOCAL POLICE DEPARTMENT....OR 222-DUDE-WHERES-UR-CAR*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2010, 07:02 PM~19009850
> *LAST SEEN AT A BAR CALLED THE "COCKPIT" WITH A BUNCH OF GUYS......ANY INFORMATION TO THE WHERE ABOUTS CONTACT UR LOCAL POLICE DEPARTMENT....OR 222-DUDE-WHERES-UR-CAR
> *


good luck. i hear his own baby mommas can't find em.


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 7 2010, 05:19 PM~19009993
> *good luck. i hear his own baby mommas can't find em.
> *


Sounds like he owed some money. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 7 2010, 07:29 PM~19010074
> *Sounds like he owed some money.  :0
> *


perhaps


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 7 2010, 01:55 AM~19006037
> *It's a 1953 chevy 5 window, Conrad & Oscar went and picked it up in Phenix Arizona. Que Viva Oldies
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Nov 6 2010, 05:01 PM~19002844
> *
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Nov 7 2010, 03:36 PM~19009270
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2010, 04:09 PM~19009423
> *03 LINCOLN FRAME ,ENGINE, AND TRANS SWAP DONE.....ADD UP THE TIME I WORKED ON IT.....I SAY IT TOOK ME A FULL WEEK TO DO....BY MYSELF.....NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS ,NO ABS LIGHTS, AND TO TRACTION CONTROL LIGHT ON IN THA DASH.......EVERYTHING IS DONE RIGHT.....RUNS GREAT.....A WISE MAN ONCE TOLD ME  "EAT A LINCOLN DONT LET A LINCOLN EAT U"....THANKX FOR THE MOTIVATION..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2010, 06:09 PM~19009423
> *03 LINCOLN FRAME ,ENGINE, AND TRANS SWAP DONE.....ADD UP THE TIME I WORKED ON IT.....I SAY IT TOOK ME A FULL WEEK TO DO....BY MYSELF.....NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS ,NO ABS LIGHTS, AND TO TRACTION CONTROL LIGHT ON IN THA DASH.......EVERYTHING IS DONE RIGHT.....RUNS GREAT.....A WISE MAN ONCE TOLD ME  "EAT A LINCOLN DONT LET A LINCOLN EAT U"....THANKX FOR THE MOTIVATION..... :biggrin:
> *


*FUCK GOING TO THE SHOP! EVERY TIME I GO THERE, I LEAVE TIRED FROM WATCHING YOU WORK :biggrin: *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 7 2010, 09:40 PM~19011320
> *FUCK GOING TO THE SHOP! EVERY TIME I GO THERE, I LEAVE TIRED FROM WATCHING YOU WORK :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 7 2010, 11:18 AM~19007595
> *Yea he use 2 do good work back in the days. Now he fucks people over. :thumbsdown:
> *


holdup...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2010, 04:09 PM~19009423
> *03 LINCOLN FRAME ,ENGINE, AND TRANS SWAP DONE.....ADD UP THE TIME I WORKED ON IT.....I SAY IT TOOK ME A FULL WEEK TO DO....BY MYSELF.....NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS ,NO ABS LIGHTS, AND TO TRACTION CONTROL LIGHT ON IN THA DASH.......EVERYTHING IS DONE RIGHT.....RUNS GREAT.....A WISE MAN ONCE TOLD ME  "EAT A LINCOLN DONT LET A LINCOLN EAT U"....THANKX FOR THE MOTIVATION..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 6 2010, 01:31 PM~19001368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2010, 04:09 PM~19009423
> *03 LINCOLN FRAME ,ENGINE, AND TRANS SWAP DONE.....ADD UP THE TIME I WORKED ON IT.....I SAY IT TOOK ME A FULL WEEK TO DO....BY MYSELF.....NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS ,NO ABS LIGHTS, AND TO TRACTION CONTROL LIGHT ON IN THA DASH.......EVERYTHING IS DONE RIGHT.....RUNS GREAT.....A WISE MAN ONCE TOLD ME  "EAT A LINCOLN DONT LET A LINCOLN EAT U"....THANKX FOR THE MOTIVATION..... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

Pass some of that motivation over this way i got some work to do now


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Nov 7 2010, 10:39 PM~19012028
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Pass some of that motivation over this way i got some work to do now
> *


sorry i ain't done yet


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2010, 08:41 PM~19012049
> *sorry i ain't done yet
> *



ok well when you get done pass it this way


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 7 2010, 12:18 PM~19007595
> *Yea he use 2 do good work back in the days. Now he fucks people over. :thumbsdown:
> *


Only people I hear talkin shit about him are the ones who can't afford him or think he's over priced. mostly people who never personally dealt with him either. You get what you pay for. He's bagging my bomb right now & will redo paint & body next year. I know I could probably get better prices elsewhere, but I'd rather have good work.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I SAY EVERY SHOP DOES SOMETHING BETTER THEN NEXT SHOP IMO.... THATS WHY I DONT BAD MOUTH ANY SHOP...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 7 2010, 01:18 PM~19007595
> *Yea he use 2 do good work back in the days. Now he fucks people over. :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2010, 10:03 PM~19011604
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 7 2010, 07:17 PM~19011099
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 7 2010, 09:59 PM~19012885
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://thumbp1.mail.vip.sp2.yahoo.com/tn?s...f=838&fid=Inbox


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://thumbp1.mail.vip.sp2.yahoo.com/tn?s...f=838&fid=Inbox
FOR SALE.. FRONT SUSPENSION CHROMED OUT.. UPPER A-ARMS EXTENDED.. FAIRLY NEW ENGINE.. FAIRLY NEW TRANNY.. PM ME FOR MO INFO..


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beee


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 8 2010, 12:43 AM~19013614
> *beee
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 7 2010, 04:09 PM~19009423
> *03 LINCOLN FRAME ,ENGINE, AND TRANS SWAP DONE.....ADD UP THE TIME I WORKED ON IT.....I SAY IT TOOK ME A FULL WEEK TO DO....BY MYSELF.....NO CHECK ENGINE LIGHTS ,NO ABS LIGHTS, AND TO TRACTION CONTROL LIGHT ON IN THA DASH.......EVERYTHING IS DONE RIGHT.....RUNS GREAT.....A WISE MAN ONCE TOLD ME  "EAT A LINCOLN DONT LET A LINCOLN EAT U"....THANKX FOR THE MOTIVATION..... :biggrin:
> *


word


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 8 2010, 03:00 AM~19013960
> *word
> *


word :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 








 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Buenas Tardes...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Giving back....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 8 2010, 01:06 PM~19016044
> *Buenas Tardes...
> *


 :420:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 8 2010, 12:47 AM~19013257
> *
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2010, 12:24 PM~19016664
> *:naughty:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 8 2010, 01:05 PM~19016534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the man with the magic.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 05:44 PM~19019097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats makes 2 of yall.. :rimshot:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 8 2010, 06:45 PM~19019112
> *thats makes 2 of yall..  :rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 8 2010, 05:47 PM~19019136
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 7 2010, 08:45 PM~19012083
> *Only people I hear talkin shit about him are the ones who can't afford him or think he's over priced. mostly people who never personally dealt with him either.  You get what you pay for. He's bagging my bomb right now & will redo paint & body next year. I know I could probably get better prices elsewhere, but I'd rather have good work.
> *


He did my lincoln 4,200 dollars later I still had to take it to shorty's to redo everything. Maybe he does good work 4 his car club. :dunno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 8 2010, 08:18 PM~19019410
> *He did my lincoln 4,200 dollars later I still had to take it to shorty's to redo everything. Maybe he does good work 4 his car club.  :dunno:
> *


sup homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 8 2010, 06:18 PM~19019410
> *He did my lincoln 4,200 dollars later I still had to take it to shorty's to redo everything. Maybe he does good work 4 his car club.  :dunno:
> *


what about manny, does he still sell hi-low :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't know much about this but thought I would share. I was told if you take your ride up there between 3pm-6pm you can get half price tickets.


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 8 2010, 07:18 PM~19019410
> *He did my lincoln 4,200 dollars later I still had to take it to shorty's to redo everything. Maybe he does good work 4 his car club.  :dunno:
> *


THIS ***** HERE! I WAZ WORKING WIT CONRAD WHEN U BROUGHT YOUR RIDE :biggrin: YOU BROUGHT HIM A USED AZZ SETUP THAT WAZNT COMPLETE ALL HE DID WAZ LABOR
WHY U BULLSHITIN BITCH


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2010, 07:24 PM~19019468
> *sup homie
> *


avengemydeath 
"Chino"

Posts: 5,590
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Houston, Texas
Car Club: *INDIVIDUALS CC*.

:wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 8 2010, 08:35 PM~19019586
> *THIS ***** HERE! I WAZ WORKING WIT CONRAD WHEN U BROUGHT YOUR RIDE :biggrin: YOU BROUGHT HIM A USED AZZ SETUP THAT WAZNT COMPLETE ALL HE DID WAZ LABOR
> WHY U BULLSHITIN BITCH
> *


 :drama:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 8 2010, 08:35 PM~19019594
> *avengemydeath
> "Chino"
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 05:44 PM~19019097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass paint job


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 05:44 PM~19019097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got the magic from at1 :biggrin:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 8 2010, 07:18 PM~19019410
> *He did my lincoln 4,200 dollars later I still had to take it to shorty's to redo everything. Maybe he does good work 4 his car club.  :dunno:
> *


POST A PIC OF YOUR SETUP WITH THE USED PRO HOPPERS 
OH AND BY THE WAY HE WORKS WIT EVERYBODY NOT JUST US  LIKE PAYMENT PLANS EVEN WHEN YOU CANT AFFORD IT THE VATO WORKS WITH PEOPLE NOT LIKE OTHER SHOPS THAT TAKE YOUR RIDE IF YOU DONT PAY.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 8 2010, 06:18 PM~19019410
> *He did my lincoln 4,200 dollars later I still had to take it to shorty's to redo everything. Maybe he does good work 4 his car club.  :dunno:
> *


damn


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 8 2010, 07:18 PM~19020027
> *POST A PIC OF YOUR SETUP WITH THE USED PRO HOPPERS
> OH AND BY THE WAY HE WORKS WIT EVERYBODY NOT JUST US   LIKE PAYMENT PLANS EVEN WHEN YOU CANT AFFORD IT THE VATO WORKS WITH PEOPLE NOT LIKE OTHER SHOPS THAT TAKE YOUR RIDE IF YOU DONT PAY.
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 8 2010, 07:18 PM~19019410
> *He did my lincoln 4,200 dollars later I still had to take it to shorty's to redo everything. Maybe he does good work 4 his car club.  :dunno:
> *


Idk bro. I been around the shop before I was with OldieS & I've seen the shit people come with. Fools bring used crap & it almost always ends up being more $ for them. You gonna have to end up buyin more stuff & payin more labor for double work. I've only seen good clean work come out of his shop, both setups & paint & body. When things don't go the way people want, they start talkin shit & never tell the whole story.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SOMEONE BUY THESE SEATS ......!!!!!! [/b]


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 8 2010, 06:35 PM~19019586
> *THIS ***** HERE! I WAZ WORKING WIT CONRAD WHEN U BROUGHT YOUR RIDE :biggrin: YOU BROUGHT HIM A USED AZZ SETUP THAT WAZNT COMPLETE ALL HE DID WAZ LABOR
> WHY U BULLSHITIN BITCH
> *


4200 for labor. Damn homie. Just sayn. :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey atleast its not at1 and southside in this one..:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 07:44 PM~19019097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2010, 09:28 PM~19020129
> *Idk bro. I been around the shop before I was with OldieS & I've seen the shit people come with. Fools bring used crap & it almost always ends up being more $ for them. You gonna have to end up buyin more stuff & payin more labor for double work. I've only seen good clean work come out of his shop, both setups & paint & body. When things don't go the way people want, they start talkin shit & never tell the whole story.
> *


i'll give conrad props for taking care of an insurance job for me a month after i had my colorado. came out straight.


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 8 2010, 08:23 PM~19020075
> *damn
> *


BITCH DIDNT PAY THAT  HE FOOL SHIT MORE LIKE 3000 
LABOR TO DO JOB BATTERY RACK, CHAINGBRIDGE, STRESS POINTS, NEW BATTERIES, NEW SPRINGS FRONT & BACK, NEW CYLINDERS, SILONOIDS, 
COIL OVER CUP, NEW EXT. UPPER CONTROL ARM BRACKET & HEAVY DUTTY BALLJOINT, BATTERY CABLES, HOSES, FITTINS AND SHIT THIS FUCK WAZ MISSIN :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 07:34 PM~19020199
> *hey atleast its not at1 and southside in this one..:rimshot:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 8 2010, 08:32 PM~19020168
> *4200 for labor. Damn homie.  Just sayn.  :wow:
> *


 PICS COMIN SOON SON  ABUNCH OF OTHER SHIT TO ESE  I WAZ THEIR


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2010, 08:37 PM~19020214
> *i'll give conrad props for taking care of an insurance job for me a month after i had my colorado.  came out straight.
> *


 WAZ UP GABRIEL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 8 2010, 09:43 PM~19020291
> *WAZ UP GABRIEL
> *


que onda, just here writing up documents for companies that are helping out kids meals houston and chequiando el layitlow.


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2010, 08:44 PM~19020302
> *que onda, just here writing up documents for companies that are helping out kids meals houston and chequiando el layitlow.
> *


  NICE BOMB


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2010, 08:28 PM~19020129
> *Idk bro. I been around the shop before I was with OldieS & I've seen the shit people come with. Fools bring used crap & it almost always ends up being more $ for them. You gonna have to end up buyin more stuff & payin more labor for double work. I've only seen good clean work come out of his shop, both setups & paint & body. When things don't go the way people want, they start talkin shit & never tell the whole story.
> *


WAZ UP BROTHER  FUCK THIS HATER LEANCON  READY FOR THIS WEEKEN LOOKS LIKE RAIN


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 8 2010, 09:46 PM~19020316
> *  NICE BOMB
> *


thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 8 2010, 02:05 PM~19016534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 8 2010, 08:48 PM~19020332
> *WAZ UP BROTHER  FUCK THIS HATER LEANCON   READY FOR THIS WEEKEN LOOKS LIKE RAIN
> *


 that would suck. Ready to do some cruisin once I get my baby back


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2010, 08:56 PM~19020421
> * that would suck. Ready to do some cruisin once I get my baby back
> *


YOUR RIDE LOOKIN BAD AZZ  CONRAD PAINTED AND BUFFED MY FENDERS AND VISOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

10000 pages ,,,back to lowriding we riding nov 27 down westimer meeting at shell again 8pm ....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 8 2010, 10:14 PM~19020602
> *10000 pages ,,,back to lowriding we riding nov 27 down westimer meeting at shell again 8pm ....
> *


i got plans *****. make it 28th


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2010, 08:20 PM~19020657
> *i got plans *****.  make it 28th
> *


set it stone already....u aint ready....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 8 2010, 10:14 PM~19020602
> *10000 pages ,,,back to lowriding we riding nov 27 down westimer meeting at shell again 8pm ....
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 8 2010, 07:39 PM~19020244
> *:roflmao:
> *


Que ondas bro como andamos?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 8 2010, 09:08 PM~19020549
> *YOUR RIDE LOOKIN BAD AZZ   CONRAD PAINTED AND BUFFED MY FENDERS AND VISOR THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: came out nice bro


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: play pen at the mall
























:dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 8 2010, 11:46 PM~19021429
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: play pen at the mall
> 
> 
> ...


should have someone to put quarters like the rides outside grocery stores.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 8 2010, 02:43 PM~19016795
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2010, 09:54 PM~19021517
> *:happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone know an engraver in houston?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 8 2010, 10:46 PM~19021429
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: play pen at the mall
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 8 2010, 11:14 PM~19021791
> *anyone know an engraver in houston?
> *


check with Empire, I think I seen one of thier members getting down


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 8 2010, 08:32 PM~19020168
> *4200 for labor. Damn homie.  Just sayn.  :wow:
> *


ALOT OF WORK FOR 3GZ


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

WHAT SHORTY DO SELL U 3 NEW PUMPS N DUMPS YOU FUCK :twak: :dunno:

MP :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeee


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 05:44 PM~19019097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 
nice


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 8 2010, 08:14 PM~19020602
> *10000 pages ,,,back to lowriding we riding nov 27 down westimer meeting at shell again 8pm ....
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 8 2010, 11:27 PM~19022545
> *ALOT OF WORK FOR 3GZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks good to me.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: FineLine


:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 8 2010, 10:46 PM~19021429
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: play pen at the mall
> 
> 
> ...


posted it OT while back . they just recently got it

think it was on CL for a while.. another attempt in trying too hispanic-ize the plzamericas mall.. 

:happysad:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 8 2010, 07:44 PM~19019097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 9 2010, 04:18 AM~19023244
> *beeee
> *


 :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 8 2010, 10:14 PM~19020602
> *10000 pages ,,,back to lowriding we riding nov 27 down westimer meeting at shell again 8pm ....
> *


imma be late :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 9 2010, 11:47 AM~19025137
> *imma be late  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 9 2010, 12:50 PM~19025153
> *:uh:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 9 2010, 11:52 AM~19025171
> *:tears:
> *


Don't worry I'll wait for u buddy... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 9 2010, 12:55 PM~19025194
> *Don't worry I'll wait for u buddy... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

10,000 pages.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 9 2010, 10:47 AM~19025137
> *imma be late  :uh:
> *


he meant 9pm. i already know 8 cars will be there. so where are the real street driven lowriders at in houston????? see ya there


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2010, 02:35 PM~19025896
> *he meant 9pm.  i already know 8 cars will be there.  so where are the real street driven lowriders at in houston????? see ya there
> *


well, then i might not be late then :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 9 2010, 01:33 AM~19022587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 8 2010, 08:20 PM~19020657
> *i got plans *****.  make it 28th
> *


wrecked tha mic at big johns last saturday :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 8 2010, 11:42 PM~19022642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit the bridge came out good thats about it.When I left there my shit only 3 wheeled 2 INCHES AND IT WAS BUTTERFLYING BAD FROM THE FRONT. Them cheap batteries kept going out every week, my rear end broke a few months later so talk what you know. I"LL take some new pics since you got the old ones. Oh and he kept my car damn near 5 months where were you at when he needed help putting all that shit in my trunk nowhere cuz me and my carnal helped him.  :buttkick:


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 9 2010, 05:07 PM~19027909
> *Shit the bridge came out good thats about it.When I left there my shit only 3 wheeled 2 INCHES AND IT WAS BUTTERFLYING BAD FROM THE FRONT. Them cheap batteries kept going out every week, my rear end broke a few months later so talk what you know. I"LL take some new pics since you got the old ones. Oh and he kept my car damn near 5 months where were you at when he needed help putting all that shit in my trunk nowhere cuz me and my carnal helped him.    :buttkick:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2010, 10:36 PM~19022015
> *check with Empire, I think I seen one of thier members getting down
> *


:0 :cheesy: 
We busy on his ride so he cant focus on that anytime soon  
but thanks for the props :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 8 2010, 06:24 PM~19019468
> *sup homie
> *


sup.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 8 2010, 11:14 PM~19021791
> *anyone know an engraver in houston?
> *


in town there are not many, hit up switchesforlife and ask if he has time to do so... 

ive done some in teh past but its usually not worth my time...

this man will get you straight if your serious and wil ship


http://www.hernanscustomengraving.com/

Name: Hernan D'Aloia

Phone #: (562)639-4344 (please leave a message if no answer)

Hours: Monday - Friday 10a.m. to 7p.m., Saturday 10p.m. to 4p.m.

Email: [email protected]


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2010, 06:28 PM~19019514
> *what about manny, does he still sell hi-low  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


I dont know but I wouldnt take my car to him. :nosad:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 8 2010, 07:28 PM~19020129
> *Idk bro. I been around the shop before I was with OldieS & I've seen the shit people come with. Fools bring used crap & it almost always ends up being more $ for them. You gonna have to end up buyin more stuff & payin more labor for double work. I've only seen good clean work come out of his shop, both setups & paint & body. When things don't go the way people want, they start talkin shit & never tell the whole story.
> *


That shit dont matter anymore that shits the past. But resortez is taking that shit to the heart.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 9 2010, 05:17 PM~19027995
> *:0  :cheesy:
> We busy on his ride so he cant focus on that anytime soon
> but thanks for the props  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

back to lowrider talk...
i need some clips that attach the trim to the roof that hold up the headliner on the gbodys :biggrin:  
anyone?!  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2010, 05:28 PM~19028111
> *in town there are not many, hit up switchesforlife and ask if he has time to do so...
> 
> ive done some in teh past but its usually not worth my time...
> ...


 :0 , thanks homie, but the best way to go is with hernan, his work is pure art, check some of his work at art and music topic


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 9 2010, 06:07 PM~19027909
> *Shit the bridge came out good thats about it.When I left there my shit only 3 wheeled 2 INCHES AND IT WAS BUTTERFLYING BAD FROM THE FRONT. Them cheap batteries kept going out every week, my rear end broke a few months later so talk what you know. I"LL take some new pics since you got the old ones. Oh and he kept my car damn near 5 months where were you at when he needed help putting all that shit in my trunk nowhere cuz me and my carnal helped him.     :buttkick:
> *


STILL TALKING SHIT! LAST COMMENT ON THIS FAGGET CUZ CRAD DONT WANT ME POSTING SHIT  HE GOT YOU CHEAP BATTERYS CUZ YOUR BROKE AZZ DIDNT WANT THE $80 DALLA BATTERYS HE GOT YOU THE $30 ONEZ FROM STRABERRY, I MUST OF BEEN OUT THAT DAY CUZ THE WORKERS OR ME ALWAYZ HELP HIM SINCE HIS MAJOR TRUCK ACCIDENT HAD 2 RUPTURED DISKS YOU FUCKER! AND HE WARNED YOU TO EXTEND REAR UPPER CONTROL ARMS BUT YOU SAID YOU DO THEM LATER, HE TOLD YOU HE WAS PUTTING SHORTER CHAINS SO YOU WOULDNT RAISE TO HIGH OR YOU WOULD FUCK UP YOUR TRAILIN ARMS AND REAR END, AND THE FRONT END UPPER BRACKETS WER ADJUSTABLE YOU MUST OF FUCKED THEM UP CUZ THEY LOOKED GOOD WHEN YOU PICKD IT UP. AND RIDE WAZ THEIR FOR LESS THEN 2MONTZ CUZ YOU WANTED TO DROP OFF WHILE HE HAD 2 JOBS AHEAD OF YOURZ AND YOU DIDNT WANT TO LOSE A SPOT AFTER JOBZ.
AND HE FAMILIA SO FUCK YOU PUTO!


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

For once it aint got to do with me. :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 9 2010, 06:39 PM~19028217
> *That shit dont matter anymore that shits the past. But resortez  is taking that shit to the heart.
> *


OH AND WHAT ABOUT ALL STRESS POINTS YOU REPLACED THAT TO  
YOU SAY ITS PAST BUT YOU TALKING SHIT BEHIND COMPUTER WHY U DONT SAY SHIT WHEN YOU SEE HIM AT SHOWS YOU GO UP TO HIM AND ACT ALL COO LIKE YOU BUDDYZ. FUCKIN 2 FACE HATA :biggrin: STOP HATING AND JUST RIDE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 9 2010, 07:26 PM~19029134
> *OH AND WHAT ABOUT ALL STRESS POINTS YOU REPLACED THAT TO
> YOU SAY ITS PAST BUT YOU TALKING SHIT BEHIND COMPUTER WHY U DONT SAY SHIT WHEN YOU SEE HIM AT SHOWS YOU GO UP TO HIM AND ACT ALL COO LIKE YOU BUDDYZ.  FUCKIN 2 FACE HATA :biggrin: STOP HATING AND JUST RIDE
> *


Man u sure do got alot 2 say. When have you seen me go up to him anywhere? I dont got time 4 u .


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

:biggrin: *CHICANOS KILLING CHICANOS IS WHAT THEY WANT!!!!....* LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 8 2010, 09:46 PM~19021429
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: play pen at the mall
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHING FUNNY BOUT A LOWRIDER IN THE MALL..... :uh: I GUESS YOU WOULD RATHER SEE A DUNK,IMPORT OR HOTROD.... :thumbsdown: I SWEAR LOWRIDERS ALWAYS HATING ON EACH OTHER... :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2010, 10:55 PM~19029917
> *:biggrin: CHICANOS KILLING CHICANOS IS WHAT THEY WANT!!!!....  LOL
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 9 2010, 04:23 PM~19027553
> *wrecked tha mic at big johns last saturday  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 9 2010, 09:09 PM~19030033
> *:wow:
> *


making knots.... :biggrin: $$


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

man o man.. people


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks for the help today guado..
u welcome by anytime


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2010, 11:28 PM~19030181
> *thanks for the help today guado..
> u welcome by anytime
> *


not a problem guey!  hope you get that truck runnin'!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 9 2010, 09:29 PM~19030185
> *not a  problem guey!  hope you get that truck runnin'!
> *


i give up.. he gunna send his mechanic friday i think


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 9 2010, 11:41 PM~19030267
> *i give up.. he gunna send his mechanic friday i think
> *


  you were getting


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2010, 08:55 PM~19029917
> *:biggrin: CHICANOS KILLING CHICANOS IS WHAT THEY WANT!!!!....  LOL
> *


I don't want his porkchop ....I WANT HIS LIFE........ :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 9 2010, 09:42 PM~19030279
> *  you were getting
> *


:yes:


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

Respect id everything u ready 2 die for it.....


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2010, 08:59 PM~19029944
> *NOTHING FUNNY BOUT A LOWRIDER IN THE MALL..... :uh:  I GUESS YOU WOULD RATHER SEE A DUNK,IMPORT OR HOTROD.... :thumbsdown:  I SWEAR LOWRIDERS ALWAYS HATING ON EACH OTHER... :uh:
> *


Maybe he don't have a lo lo he rode the bus there. .........he has hopping bus tokens. :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2010, 09:59 PM~19029944
> *NOTHING FUNNY BOUT A LOWRIDER IN THE MALL..... :uh:  I GUESS YOU WOULD RATHER SEE A DUNK,IMPORT OR HOTROD.... :thumbsdown:  I SWEAR LOWRIDERS ALWAYS HATING ON EACH OTHER... :uh:
> *


Homeboy you don't know me, who's hating? Just pointing it out cause it's unusual. Some places don't want lowriders around cause they think they're unsafe. So this is different. You might need to find new lowriders to hang with.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 9 2010, 09:53 PM~19030404
> *Homeboy you don't know me, who's hating? Just pointing it out cause it's unusual. Some places don't want lowriders around cause they think they're unsafe. So this is different. You might need to find new lowriders to hang with.
> *












all i need to say HOMBOYYYYYYYY


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:uh: @ all this bullshit!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Nov 9 2010, 09:59 PM~19029944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dosen't makes sense, where do you see the hate then
should be all uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Nov 9 2010, 11:39 PM~19030244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

if he thinks thats hating.. it ain't even been that nasty around here lately.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2010, 10:02 PM~19030488
> *close to crib.  but still ain't going.  fk xmas
> :uh:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 12:05 AM~19030511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 12:05 AM~19030511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see thats the kinda hating he was talking about. :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 9 2010, 09:59 PM~19030451
> *:uh: @ all this bullshit!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2010, 10:07 PM~19030526
> *see thats the kinda hating he was talking about.  :uh:
> *


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96+Nov 9 2010, 10:51 PM~19030391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: I guess so


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 9 2010, 09:59 PM~19029944
> *NOTHING FUNNY BOUT A LOWRIDER IN THE MALL..... :uh:  I GUESS YOU WOULD RATHER SEE A DUNK,IMPORT OR HOTROD.... :thumbsdown:  I SWEAR LOWRIDERS ALWAYS HATING ON EACH OTHER... :uh:
> *


 :uh: I thought it was funny :dunno: the fact that it's there as a play area & not as a display. But what do I know, I'm just a hater too then I guess :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 9 2010, 11:22 PM~19030662
> *:dunno: I guess so
> *


Don't waist your time on this shit bro. Some fools think they know it all & you can't tell em anything. Anytime someone has an opinion of there own it's considered hate :uh:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 07:32 AM~19032240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
nice lockup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Nov 9 2010, 11:44 PM~19031423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that...***** almost flipped that bitch... ive done that shit before.. wind aint no punk


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hatin

:nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

10,000

the only other topic on this website that has more pages is the

random picture post. 

:uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hater Hurter


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 10 2010, 08:44 AM~19032959
> *10,000
> 
> the only other topic on this website that has more pages is the
> ...


Foreal


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 07:56 AM~19032448
> *hater. fuk u white boy
> *


That's racist! :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 09:46 AM~19032972
> *Hater Hurter
> *


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 07:32 AM~19032240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that guy is nuts LOL :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: drnitrus, INIMITABLE, lone star, Lord Goofy, Big-Tymer

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 10 2010, 08:55 AM~19033010
> *:uh:
> *


Im sorry That I know it all..lol.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 11:32 AM~19033215
> *Im sorry That I know it all..lol.....
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 10 2010, 11:01 AM~19033040
> *that guy is nuts LOL  :wow:
> *


samn thing i said....i've done that before but there is a big diffrence between 25 inches and 50-70 inches @ 50mph


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 12:34 PM~19033644
> *samn thing i said....i've done that before but there is a big diffrence between 25 inches and 50-70 inches @ 50mph
> *


hell I lose control just raising the azz end up no hopping LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

full wrapt box chevy caprice frame 1000 obo 281-772-2607


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 10 2010, 10:14 AM~19033514
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


Ju gutta problema :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 10:34 AM~19033644
> *samn thing i said....i've done that before but there is a big diffrence between 25 inches and 50-70 inches @ 50mph
> *


:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 10 2010, 01:04 PM~19033879
> *:uh:
> *


SAYS THE FOOL THAT WAS SCREAMIN LIKE A LIL GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 12:51 PM~19033768
> *Ju gutta problema  :biggrin:
> *


you dont wanna catch a case do you? hno:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 01:05 PM~19033891
> *SAYS THE FOOL THAT WAS SCREAMIN LIKE A LIL GIRL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, MIJITODEHOUSTON
:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 10 2010, 11:12 AM~19033938
> *you dont wanna catch a case do you?  hno:
> *


Not my first....or my last....lol :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 10 2010, 11:12 AM~19033938
> *you dont wanna catch a case do you?  hno:
> *


A case of dos XX. Lil kung fu panda bear.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 01:29 PM~19034038
> *Not my first....or my last....lol :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking for a good mechanic in the Southeast side to fix the timing on my TC...
Hit me up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 10 2010, 03:30 PM~19034755
> *Looking for a good mechanic in the Southeast side to fix the timing on my TC...
> Hit me up
> *


streetshow. baila cumbias tambien el cabron.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2010, 03:34 PM~19034787
> *streetshow.  baila cumbias tambien el cabron.
> *


orales, gracias


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 07:32 AM~19032240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD TIMES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

..........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

and another one..
:disclaimer:
im am not the one makin these vids.. but i just found this one seachin thru youtube


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 10 2010, 05:32 AM~19032240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 05:32 AM~19032240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: damn I wonder what them people in that other car where thinking. WHATS GOING ON REED? :dunno:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 05:32 AM~19032240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The "I" way on tha hIgh way


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

Y


> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 04:36 PM~19036049
> *and another one..
> :disclaimer:
> im am not the one makin these vids.. but i just found this one seachin thru youtube
> ...


who's that supposed to be.


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

FORD PERFECT 


'This is a great Ford ' said the Salesman , It runs so smooth you cannot feel it. It runs so quietly you cannot hear it . It runs so perfectly you cannot smell it. . And so Damn fast you cannot see it. Alfred thought for a second and asked the Ford salesman. . How do I know it is there?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

FORD PAYMENTS 


Getting behind with the Ford repayments, John received a phone call from the finance carpet, In an attempt to shame the car owner into catching up with the payments the finance company asked "what do you think your neighbors would think if we re-possessed the Ford? - John answered back. I had a talk to my neighbors and they all think it would be a 'lousy trick'


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

SHUT UP !


A traffic patrol cop catches a Ford travelling at 85 mph in a 70 mph limit. Putting on his lights and siren he follows the car and makes it pull over. He gets out of the patrol car and approaches the driver of the other.
"Excuse me, sir", starts the officer, "are you aware you have been travelling at 85 mph and the speed limit is only 70?"
"I'm sorry, officer, you must be mistaken, I never break the speed limit".
"Oh, come on, Henry," says the other occupant in the car, Henry's wife, "you know you always go at least 80 mph on this road if you think you can get away with it!"
"will you shut up!!" shouts an annoyed Henry.
"Also sir, I notice your right hand rear tail light isn't working. I'm going to have to book you for that as well"
"Not working?" demands Henry "well, it certainly was this morning. It must have just blown just now."
"Now then Henry, you know that's not true", chips in the wife, ":I've been nagging you to get that fixed since last week".
"Damn it, you stupid woman, will you keep your mouth shut!"
"Sir, there's something else I have to report you for. You were not wearing your seat belt, which of course is a further offence".
"Of course I was", says Henry. "I just took it off when I stopped the car".
"Now then, Henry", chimes in the wife yet again. "You know how you always forget to buckle up. How many times have I told you?"
"For God's sake you silly bitch , will you shut the hell up!" Henry by now is very angry.
The officer turns to Henry's wife. "Tell me madam, does your husband always speak to you like this?"
"Yes, he's always the same after he's had a few drinks....."


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

HENRY FORD ENTERING HEAVEN


At the gates of Heaven, the angel tells Henry Ford, "Well, you've been such a good guy and your invention, the car, changed the world. As a reward, you can hang out with anyone you want in heaven." 
Henry Ford thinks about it and says, "I wanna hang with Adam, the first man." So, the angel points Adam out to Ford. 
When Ford gets to Adam, Ford asks, "Hey, aren't you the inventor of the woman?" 
Adam says, "Yes." 
"Well, says Ford, "You have some major design flaws in your invention: 
1. There's too much front end protrusion. 
2. It chatters at high speeds. 
3. The rear end wobbles too much. 
4. And the intake is placed too close to the exhaust." 
"Hmmm...", says Adam, "Hold on." So Adam goes to the celestial supercomputer, types in a few keystrokes, and waits for the results. The computer prints out a slip of paper and Adam reads it. 


Adam says "It may be that my invention is flawed, but according to the stellar computer, more men are riding my invention than yours."


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 04:36 PM~19036049
> *and another one..
> :disclaimer:
> im am not the one makin these vids.. but i just found this one seachin thru youtube
> ...


Who ever photoshop this pic really suck the sick off that donkey
Cause they forgot the hand he's shaking. And the donkeys really an old
Pic.


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 04:36 PM~19036049
> *and another one..
> :disclaimer:
> im am not the one makin these vids.. but i just found this one seachin thru youtube
> ...


The funnything sik. That's not even video. Hhhum. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96+Nov 10 2010, 05:48 PM~19036626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its sic.and who cares if its a video or power point presentaion.. you get the ideal.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 8 2010, 09:32 PM~19021288
> *Que ondas bro como andamos?
> *


nomas mirando k ay de nuevo


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 10 2010, 12:40 AM~19031712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 05:36 PM~19036049
> *and another one..
> :disclaimer:
> im am not the one makin these vids.. but i just found this one seachin thru youtube
> ...


  :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 10 2010, 06:58 PM~19037190
> *  :nicoderm:
> *


  que onda tono..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anything happening this weekend???????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

2 car shows. Pasadena fairgrounds and armadillo flew mkt. 


> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 10 2010, 08:38 PM~19037596
> *anything happening this weekend???????
> *


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> que onda tono..
> [/quot
> descansando en casa sr y ollendo a los perros ladrar :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2010, 08:01 PM~19037811
> *2 car shows. Pasadena fairgrounds and armadillo flew mkt.
> *


cool...any riding friday nite...sat nite????


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 06:06 PM~19036791
> *:uh:
> 
> Its sic.and who cares if its a video or power point presentaion.. you get the ideal.
> *


No wonder lowridings dead in Houston. Everyone hating on each other. 
Don't remember it being this bad in the early 90 s. Since Richmond and memorial.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 10 2010, 10:01 PM~19037811
> *2 car shows. Pasadena fairgrounds and armadillo flew mkt.
> *


all pasadena all weekend. 

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 10 2010, 09:05 PM~19038460
> *No wonder lowridings dead in Houston.  Everyone hating on each other.
> Don't remember it being this bad in the early 90 s. Since Richmond and memorial.
> *


  x2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 10 2010, 11:05 PM~19038460
> *No wonder lowridings dead in Houston.  Everyone hating on each other.
> Don't remember it being this bad in the early 90 s. Since Richmond and memorial.
> *


well you can get you one of these for your car and time travel your ass back to the 90's 











:roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2010, 09:24 PM~19038694
> *all pasadena all weekend.
> 
> :ugh:
> *


dumbazz..armadillo flea market is in north houston.. :uh: get out of your cave sometime caveman


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 11:43 PM~19038893
> *dumbazz..armadillo flea market is in north houston.. :uh:  get out of your cave sometime caveman
> *


 :angry:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2010, 10:34 PM~19038781
> *well you can get you one of these for your car and time travel your ass back to the 90's
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 09:43 PM~19038893
> *dumbazz..armadillo flea market is in north houston.. :uh:  get out of your cave sometime caveman
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 11:43 PM~19038893
> *dumbazz..armadillo flea market is in north houston.. :uh:  get out of your cave sometime caveman
> *


 :0 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 10 2010, 07:32 AM~19032240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 DamE!!!!! That's bout it bout it shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 10 2010, 11:05 PM~19038460
> *No wonder lowridings dead in Houston.  Everyone hating on each other.
> Don't remember it being this bad in the early 90 s. Since Richmond and memorial.
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

xmas came early for Jwalker


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 10 2010, 10:41 PM~19038211
> *cool...any riding friday nite...sat nite????
> *


im down lets roll homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 10 2010, 10:15 PM~19039346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :wow: man hook a ***** up!!! I need 3 pairs for my lil bros n sister!!!!


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 05:36 PM~19036049
> *and another one..
> :disclaimer:
> im am not the one makin these vids.. but i just found this one seachin thru youtube
> ...





















http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/l_542c86864ff740fc85dcdee003b368fb.jpg[THIS IS THE REAL PICTURE AND HISTORY :wow: :biggrin: ;) 

PIC NIC MAJESTIXS 2009 DALLAS TEXAS ;) :biggrin: 

FIRST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP :wow: :biggrin: 

YOUTUBE MAJESTIXS PIC NIC 2009

AT1 MOTORSPORTS AT YOUR SERVICE ;) :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2010, 09:34 PM~19038781
> *well you can get you one of these for your car and time travel your ass back to the 90's
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warn gift. I know it came from the heart now ilm going
To give u one. A FUCK CAN OF MOTIVATION AND A CAR SO YOU CAN LOWRIDE seeing
That ur always on layitlow. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hq_PjRqJdc :0


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 11 2010, 10:45 AM~19041803
> *Thanks for the warn gift. I know it came from the heart now ilm going
> To give u one. A FUCK CAN OF MOTIVATION AND A CAR SO YOU CAN LOWRIDE  seeing
> That ur always on layitlow.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:dunno: :drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 10 2010, 11:09 PM~19039885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2010, 11:34 PM~19038781
> *well you can get you one of these for your car and time travel your ass back to the 90's
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 10 2010, 11:05 PM~19038460
> *No wonder lowridings dead in Houston.  Everyone hating on each other.
> Don't remember it being this bad in the early 90 s. Since Richmond and memorial.
> *


uh who is this newb? :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, dj short dog
:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 11 2010, 12:54 PM~19042601
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, dj short dog
> :biggrin:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, dj short dog

:h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2010, 11:58 AM~19042622
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Big-Tymer, dj short dog
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 11 2010, 01:04 PM~19042662
> *:wave:
> *


dont think we can cruise this weekend, its gonna rain


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2010, 10:02 AM~19042211
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


beeee its bigjon dont dode dont yo sea ? :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Nov 11 2010, 10:54 AM~19042601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i sold the box yesterday time to move on to the next project.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 11 2010, 11:22 AM~19042801
> *Well i sold the box yesterday time to move on to the next project.
> *


impala ? :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 11 2010, 11:20 AM~19042791
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: dj short dog, MIJITODEHOUSTON, Bay89
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MIJITODEHOUSTON
:uh:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2010, 11:27 AM~19042832
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MIJITODEHOUSTON
> :uh:
> *


beeeee


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

2 Members: MIJITODEHOUSTON, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

 sup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up playa playa


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

yeeessss found what i was looking for !!! it sucks when its cold or rainning! :biggrin: 








+








:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin: 
i need the goggles


----------



## bigjohn96 (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 11 2010, 11:14 AM~19042738
> *beeee its bigjon dont dode dont yo sea ? :biggrin:
> *


I got you midget. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigjohn96_@Nov 11 2010, 02:06 PM~19043133
> *I got you midget.  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


 brian?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 11 2010, 01:50 PM~19043006
> *:biggrin:
> i need the goggles
> *


and the scarf


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 11 2010, 01:47 PM~19042991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 10 2010, 11:09 PM~19039885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 11 2010, 12:25 PM~19042818
> *impala ? :biggrin:
> *


Naw my 2 dr caprice


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 11 2010, 01:09 AM~19039885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 10 2010, 01:34 PM~19034787
> *streetshow.  baila cumbias tambien el cabron.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Nov 11 2010, 04:09 PM~19043881
> *What a good turn out that picnic was by majestixs  :thumbsup:
> *


it always is.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 11 2010, 01:47 PM~19042991
> *yeeessss found what i was looking for !!! it sucks when its cold or rainning! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...












fixed buddy :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2010, 02:35 PM~19043328
> *nice pic
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2010, 05:20 PM~19044346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2010, 05:22 PM~19044353
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2010, 03:52 PM~19044151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2010, 04:20 PM~19044346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's on Latin forehead ? :naughty:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 11 2010, 05:31 PM~19044404
> *What's on Latin forehead ? :naughty:
> *


ask him, hes the one that took the "fantastic voyage" LOL


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*praying to get pregant won't work when you swallow fat loads*_


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2010, 05:34 PM~19044427
> *praying to get pregant won't work when you swallow fat loads
> 
> 
> ...


lazy guey real lazy :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2010, 05:39 PM~19044463
> *lazy guey real lazy  :roflmao:
> *


lol i'm busy kai lan. :buttkick:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 11 2010, 04:34 PM~19044427
> *praying to get pregant won't work when you swallow fat loads
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 11 2010, 04:39 PM~19044463
> *lazy guey real lazy  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2010, 05:35 PM~19044852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 10 2010, 04:36 PM~19036049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

:0









Resortez

Posts: 90
Joined: Mar 2010
Car Club: OLDIES CAR CLUB
IP: 166.205.15.29

elchuco

Posts: 310
Joined: Oct 2008
From: Pasadena Tejas
Car Club: Oldies c.c. H-Town Tejas
IP: 166.205.15.29


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:uh: :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Nov 10 2010, 11:09 PM~19039885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTim_79_@Nov 11 2010, 06:13 PM~19045634
> *:0
> Resortez
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigTim_79_@Nov 11 2010, 08:13 PM~19045634
> *:0
> Resortez
> 
> ...


so what exactly was proven here


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 11 2010, 06:46 PM~19045937
> *so what exactly was proven here
> *


that your're an idiot :biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 11 2010, 08:53 PM~19045999
> *that your're an idiot  :biggrin:
> *


  only thing i see is he has 2 screen names :dunno: i have more than 7 :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 11 2010, 06:55 PM~19046027
> *  only thing i see is he has 2 screen names :dunno: i have more than 7  :happysad:
> *


10,000 pages


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2010, 09:00 PM~19046059
> *10,000 pages
> *


11,634 to be exact


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 11 2010, 06:55 PM~19046027
> *  only thing i see is he has 2 screen names :dunno: i have more than 7  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ridincleannlow (Nov 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigTim_79_@Nov 11 2010, 07:13 PM~19045634
> *:0
> Resortez
> 
> ...


uuuuhhhhhh :uh: WELL CONRAD DID CREATE MY ACCOUNT AT THE SHOP!


----------



## ridincleannlow (Nov 12, 2010)

hey guy looking for a 90 - 92 fleetwood 4 door lac, it dont have to be the best , just what it for parts so hit me up. if u got one for sale thank


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigTim_79_@Nov 11 2010, 07:13 PM~19045634
> *:0
> Resortez
> 
> ...


SO WHAT IS IT TO YOU? YOU WANT A FUCKIN COOKIE 
OR WOULD YOU LIKE TO KNEE DOWN SEE SIZE OF MY DICK TO? :biggrin:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 11 2010, 07:55 PM~19046027
> *  only thing i see is he has 2 screen names :dunno: i have more than 7  :happysad:
> *


I GUESS I BE GETTIN A NEW SCREEN NAME NOW :biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 11 2010, 09:54 PM~19046596
> *I GUESS I BE GETTIN A NEW SCREEN NAME NOW :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2010, 06:35 PM~19044852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 11 2010, 05:35 PM~19044852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good *****! 
(No ****)


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

holy moly :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 12 2010, 07:25 AM~19049813
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 12 2010, 05:25 AM~19049628
> *holy moly :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 12 2010, 09:27 AM~19050892
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 12 2010, 09:58 AM~19051185
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 12 2010, 09:27 AM~19050899
> *
> *


 :rant: :ninja:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

The d.j.'s at Tejanohitsradio are promoting the carshow for this weekend. We'll see you all out there.  

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

cruise tonight?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 12 2010, 11:07 AM~19051247
> *:rant:  :ninja:
> *


Holy shit...what are u doin up vampire....the sun is still out.... hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 12 2010, 11:00 AM~19051688
> *cruise tonight?
> *


pick me up, both my cars are down right now. lac should be home tomorrow.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2010, 01:31 PM~19051926
> *pick me up, both my cars are down right now. lac should be home tomorrow.
> *


ill turn on the meter LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 12 2010, 01:13 PM~19051791
> *Holy shit...what are u doin up vampire....the sun is still out.... hno:
> *


 :0 :ugh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Nov 12 2010, 11:58 AM~19051185
> *:angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cruisin tonight?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2010, 06:16 PM~19053886
> *Cruisin tonight?
> *


no rain?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 12 2010, 05:44 PM~19054102
> *no rain?
> *


maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 12 2010, 07:18 PM~19054352
> *maybe tomorrow.....
> *


so where we goin cruise coordinator? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 12 2010, 05:48 PM~19054568
> *so where we goin cruise coordinator?  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

beautifull day today

dark now but i washed the lac and fixing to hit the streets...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

car show at pasa fairgrounds sun, benefitting our troops..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 12 2010, 07:49 PM~19054575
> *:dunno:
> *


you ready foo?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 12 2010, 08:17 PM~19054792
> *car show at pasa fairgrounds sun, benefitting our troops..
> 
> 
> ...


streetshows kin folk performing?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2010, 07:31 PM~19054889
> *streetshows kin folk performing?
> *


pointy boot mofos?

i beleive so ... :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 12 2010, 06:48 PM~19054568
> *so where we goin cruise coordinator?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2010, 10:53 AM~19051621
> *The d.j.'s at Tejanohitsradio are promoting the carshow for this weekend.  We'll see you all out there.
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cleared my car this morning, but its ready to ride


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

finna roll out txt me if yall out somewhere...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 12 2010, 12:53 PM~19051621
> *The d.j.'s at Tejanohitsradio are promoting the carshow for this weekend.  We'll see you all out there.
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Nov 9 2010, 06:18 PM~19029067
> *
> *


k rollo carnal, k dice el valluco!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 12 2010, 06:31 PM~19054889
> *streetshows kin folk performing?
> *


puro conjumto :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

stupid rain last night


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 13 2010, 12:55 PM~19058792
> *stupid rain last night
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 13 2010, 10:55 AM~19058792
> *stupid rain last night
> *


tell me about it.. car was clean as a whistle.. and now its dirty.. im scared to wash it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON+Nov 13 2010, 11:55 AM~19058792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixing to go wash mine again... aint even been 12hrs...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 13 2010, 03:09 PM~19060008
> *i was still ridding... was coo
> fixing to go wash mine again... aint even been 12hrs...
> *


my clear is only a day fresh.. afriad to scratch it


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 13 2010, 04:39 PM~19060126
> *my clear is only a day fresh.. afriad to scratch it
> *


ouch.. i wouldnt even put it out till a week after cure....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

70 % chance of rain tomorrow................ :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 13 2010, 07:41 PM~19060740
> *70 % chance of rain tomorrow................ :tears:
> *


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 13 2010, 12:42 AM~19057335
> *k rollo carnal, k dice el valluco!!!!
> *


nada karnalito still da same! so how r things goin down in houston bro?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 13 2010, 06:41 PM~19060740
> *70 % chance of rain tomorrow................ :tears:
> *


its all good.. rain or shine...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

why severyone calling me about the houston region tour?

is my number on one of the flyers?


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 13 2010, 09:08 PM~19061260
> *why  severyone calling me about the houston region tour?
> 
> is my number on one of the flyers?
> *


No sir..


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Oct 31 2010, 12:09 AM~18950782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 13 2010, 09:08 PM~19061693
> *No sir..
> *


gotten about 20 calls regarding it..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Nov 13 2010, 09:08 PM~19061693
> *No sir..
> *


said the other number is incorrect and the other numb is mine..


got a number where i can refer them to?


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 13 2010, 10:58 PM~19062084
> *said the other number is incorrect and the other numb is mine..
> got a number where i can refer them to?
> *


832-876-0767 Thanks


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Sup


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 13 2010, 10:55 AM~19058792
> *stupid rain last night
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

where's all the pacman haters, suckers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 14 2010, 12:20 AM~19063290
> *where's all the pacman haters, suckers :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man that dude gots to be on something. He probally takes some herbal enhancment bullshit. But it was a good fight though didnt think it was gonna go all 12 rnds. :thumbsup:


----------



## scuddy420 (Oct 2, 2010)

:wave: afternoon houston riders


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 13 2010, 11:08 PM~19062864
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  not funny bitch i didnt make it home... i had to trailer it :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 14 2010, 05:36 PM~19066833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 14 2010, 08:39 PM~19067298
> *nice pics homie
> *


gracias Boiler


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 14 2010, 05:53 PM~19066964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 14 2010, 05:53 PM~19066964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 14 2010, 12:20 AM~19063290
> *where's all the pacman haters, suckers :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u and pacman need a moon slap .....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 14 2010, 10:19 PM~19068337
> *u and pacman need a moon slap .....
> *




calmate hugo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

87 CUTTY 4 SALE....FULLY WRAP FRAME, FRAME NEVER BEEN ON A CAR OR THE STREETS TILL NOW....... DONT EVEN HAVE BATTERY RACK.... IT COMES WITH A 305 AND TRANNY FROM A 95 CHEVY, CARB... MOTOR NOT INSTALLED YET, CAR NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER BUT EVERYTHING IS THERE.... TITLE IN HAND........ASKING $1500 CASH FIRM</span>...<span style=\'color:red\'>FRAME IS WORTH THAT ALONE


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 14 2010, 09:54 PM~19068087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 14 2010, 07:54 PM~19068081
> *
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2010, 08:17 PM~19068948
> *because that mall wasn't ghetto enough before.  :ugh:
> :uh:
> *



IT NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER!!! :uh: I JUST BOUGHT THE CAR, FROM SOMEONE THAT NEEDED MONEY I ONLY DID IT TO HELP THEM OUT.... I KNEW YOU BROKE ASS WAS GONNA BE THE FIRST TO POST A STUPID FACE.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 14 2010, 09:17 PM~19068948
> *because that mall wasn't ghetto enough before.  :ugh:
> :uh:
> *


Im sorry we didnt have it at the galleria or river oaks area.. i know u aint use to being in a ghetto area...since you lived in a non ghetto enviroment all yor life... :uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 14 2010, 01:59 PM~19065737
> * not funny bitch i didnt make it home... i had to trailer it :biggrin:
> *


bee bee :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 15 2010, 12:31 AM~19069596
> *Im sorry  we didnt have it at the galleria or river oaks area..  i know u aint use to being in a ghetto area...since you lived in a non ghetto enviroment all yor life... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

20" or 22" cylinders for sale or will trade for 10" cylinders 
full wrapt box chevy caprice frame for sale $800 firm


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 14 2010, 09:54 PM~19068087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

none at the time but will let know :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

hi guys :wave:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*  ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *










:biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 15 2010, 12:25 PM~19072564
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 15 2010, 01:28 PM~19072596
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 15 2010, 12:53 PM~19073289
> *
> *


  stupid ****


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 15 2010, 03:04 PM~19073369
> * stupid ****
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

fuck!!! :twak:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 15 2010, 05:31 PM~19074531
> *fuck!!! :twak:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 15 2010, 10:32 AM~19072133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 15 2010, 07:55 PM~19075885
> *
> *



slickdoubledee


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

wheres all the hoppers @@@!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 15 2010, 07:01 PM~19076462
> *wheres all the hoppers @@@!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :squint: te pierdes loco..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 15 2010, 06:09 AM~19070959
> *20" or 22" cylinders for sale or will trade for 10" cylinders
> full wrapt box chevy caprice frame for sale $800 firm
> *


how much for the 20s or 22s :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 15 2010, 09:05 PM~19076493
> *:uh:  :uh:  :squint: te pierdes loco..
> *


My bad been in the low cuz workin on sumthing


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 15 2010, 08:09 AM~19070959
> *20" or 22" cylinders for sale or will trade for 10" cylinders
> full wrapt box chevy caprice frame for sale $800 firm
> *


Got sum 14s


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 15 2010, 08:34 PM~19077528
> *My bad been in the low cuz workin on sumthing
> *


 :0 :0 :0 TA BIEN ASI DEVE DE SER CAILES DE SORPRESA :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 15 2010, 11:32 AM~19072133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 15 2010, 07:05 PM~19076493
> *:uh:  :uh:  :squint: te pierdes loco..
> *


 :wow: tu no :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 15 2010, 09:49 PM~19078563
> *:wow: tu no  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: ME REGANAN Y ME PEGAN SI SALGO :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Found an old mag with my car in it. Good ol days. Was workin on this car since before i was old enough to drive. 

YOU AINT SHOWIN ME NUTHIN NEW ESAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 15 2010, 10:40 PM~19079188
> *Found an old mag with my car in it. Good ol days. Was workin on this car since before i was old enough to drive.
> 
> YOU AINT SHOWIN ME NUTHIN NEW ESAY!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


  :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

that was back in tha day


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 15 2010, 11:49 PM~19079301
> *that was back in tha day
> *



***** YOU FUCKIN WITH A VETERAN. OG TRIPPLE OG


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

ME AND POPS GOIN FOR A CRUISE


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Nov 15 2010, 09:40 PM~19079188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 15 2010, 08:09 AM~19070959
> *20" or 22" cylinders for sale or will trade for 10" cylinders
> full wrapt box chevy caprice frame for sale $800 firm
> *


sold...........still got the frame


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

got several uncut v.a.t.s keys #1 only 
gm part # 26019391 fits 93 to 96 firebirds camaros fleetwoods. 95 to 99 lumina and mc. 92 to 96 bonneville. 92 to 93deville. 91 to 93 allante... 5 bucks each


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2010, 12:54 AM~19079360
> *ME AND POPS GOIN FOR A CRUISE
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the lynchburg ferry over by the ship channel.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2010, 12:40 AM~19079188
> *Found an old mag with my car in it. Good ol days. Was workin on this car since before i was old enough to drive.
> 
> YOU AINT SHOWIN ME NUTHIN NEW ESAY!!!  :biggrin:
> ...



I remember that show.....





so what happened to loraine :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2010, 12:40 AM~19079188
> *Found an old mag with my car in it. Good ol days. Was workin on this car since before i was old enough to drive.
> 
> YOU AINT SHOWIN ME NUTHIN NEW ESAY!!!  :biggrin:
> ...



Damn i remember that show i went to that show with you damn we were just kids.....fuck i feel old!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday. All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.* http://www.kidsmealshouston.org

*No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.

TejanoHitsRadio D.j.'s Mystery & James Soria will be there mixing up the tunes throughout the day along with the young Mariachi/Tejana Singers that performed at the Houston Region Tour Carshow compliments of Tejanohitsradio. They put on a good performance and impressed the attendance at that show. There will also be face painting for the children that attend compliments of THR also.*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2010, 12:40 AM~19079188
> *Found an old mag with my car in it. Good ol days. Was workin on this car since before i was old enough to drive.
> 
> YOU AINT SHOWIN ME NUTHIN NEW ESAY!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2010, 12:54 AM~19079360
> *ME AND POPS GOIN FOR A CRUISE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 15 2010, 10:40 PM~19079188
> *Found an old mag with my car in it. Good ol days. Was workin on this car since before i was old enough to drive.
> 
> YOU AINT SHOWIN ME NUTHIN NEW ESAY!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


at 14 its called a hardship license back in 96


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 16 2010, 01:22 PM~19083199
> *at 14 its called a hardship license back in 96
> 
> 
> ...


i had one a week before i turned 15 :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 16 2010, 03:22 PM~19083199
> *at 14 its called a hardship license back in 96
> 
> 
> ...


that was one clean mofo, power everything, a/c "ill find another one" bah hahahaha


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 16 2010, 02:05 PM~19083529
> *that was one clean mofo, power everything, a/c "ill find another one" bah hahahaha
> *


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 16 2010, 02:05 PM~19083529
> *that was one clean mofo, power everything, a/c "ill find another one" bah hahahaha
> *


at 69 cents a gallon i was rolling .... i never knew who drove a white 65 .. i would see this guy at richmond every saturday? hmmmm i wonder who that was????


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 15 2010, 10:54 PM~19079360
> *ME AND POPS GOIN FOR A CRUISE
> 
> 
> ...


     :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 16 2010, 02:22 PM~19083199
> *at 14 its called a hardship license back in 96
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 16 2010, 02:27 PM~19083712
> *:biggrin:
> at 69 cents a gallon i was rolling .... i never knew who drove a white 65 .. i would see this guy at richmond every saturday? hmmmm i wonder who that was????
> *


pat?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON+Nov 16 2010, 03:22 PM~19083199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fahk you



> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 16 2010, 04:27 PM~19083712
> *:biggrin:
> at 69 cents a gallon i was rolling .... i never knew who drove a white 65 .. i would see this guy at richmond every saturday? hmmmm i wonder who that was????
> *


double piece of crap.


P.S., YEA I HAD A WHITE 65 BECAUSE SOME LITTLE PIECE OF CRAP TEENAGER BOUGHT THAT 64 I WAS SUPPOSED TO BUY :angry:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 16 2010, 06:14 PM~19084684
> *u piece of crap
> fahk you
> double piece of crap.
> ...


bah hahahahaha you noodle arm sissy boy wah wah LOL


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 16 2010, 06:19 PM~19084724
> *bah hahahahaha you noodle arm sissy boy wah wah LOL
> *



threatening text message sent :angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SOMEONE BUY THESE SEATS ......!!!!!! [/b]


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2010, 10:02 AM~19081712
> *Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday.  All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.  http://www.kidsmealshouston.org
> 
> No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.
> ...


x2..... so all you real riders who are down for this lowrider movement come on out....


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 16 2010, 12:20 PM~19082700
> *
> *


wasup Buddha


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 16 2010, 02:22 PM~19083199
> *at 14 its called a hardship license back in 96
> 
> 
> ...



found sum old picks too :naughty: ....around 94 or 95.... good topic  


























and still have it :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 16 2010, 01:22 PM~19083199
> *at 14 its called a hardship license back in 96
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: n still doin it


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 16 2010, 05:35 PM~19085436
> *found sum old picks too  :naughty: ....around 94 or 95.... good topic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

OK OK HERES MINE BACK IN 97!






























YEA SUNDAY DRIVER.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 16 2010, 07:47 PM~19085557
> *OK OK HERES MINE BACK IN 97!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 16 2010, 10:44 AM~19081579
> *Damn i remember that show i went to that show with you damn we were just kids.....fuck i feel old!!!
> *


Good times brutha


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 16 2010, 03:27 PM~19083712
> *:biggrin:
> at 69 cents a gallon i was rolling .... i never knew who drove a white 65 .. i would see this guy at richmond every saturday? hmmmm i wonder who that was????
> *


Belonged to Willie first


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Thats wassup. Come on people post up them old school pix.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2010, 08:34 PM~19086030
> *Thats wassup. Come on people post up them old school pix.
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 8 2010, 08:14 PM~19020602
> *10000 pages ,,,back to lowriding we riding nov 27 down westimer meeting at shell again 8pm ....
> *


Ya"ll still riding out on the 27th?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2010, 08:41 PM~19086081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man them where da good ole day!  What ever happened to dat guy from Juiced, dat did all da hoppin?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 16 2010, 09:20 PM~19086423
> *man them where da good ole day!  What ever happened to dat guy from Juiced, dat did all da hoppin?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 16 2010, 08:07 PM~19086309
> *Ya"ll still riding out on the 27th?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

LA wire bolt on's.. good times.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne yall fools were ballin in the 90's


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Nov 16 2010, 05:47 PM~19085557
> *OK OK HERES MINE BACK IN 97!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 16 2010, 07:42 PM~19086668
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 16 2010, 07:20 PM~19086423
> *man them where da good ole day!  What ever happened to dat guy from Juiced, dat did all da hoppin?
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

my bucket in 97 b4 i put da 13" supreme on, never got a chance to lift this car


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I'm lookin for tha truth can any one give me his pm


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 16 2010, 07:45 PM~19086106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 16 2010, 10:33 PM~19087261
> *
> *




Wow you,re old I was 13 when this shoit came up lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Nov 16 2010, 09:37 PM~19087313
> *Wow you,re old I was 13 when this shoit came up lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 16 2010, 10:00 PM~19086859
> *mayne yall fools were ballin in the 90's
> *


"you have a screwdriver i can borrow? need to open my trunk" 

:roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

my low rider back 1996. :happysad: 








1998 :happysad: 








1999








2000








2006








2008








2009 and 2010 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 16 2010, 09:20 PM~19086423
> *man them where da good ole day!  What ever happened to dat guy from Juiced, dat did all da hoppin?
> *


he is still around.... he's painting cars now ......went by there today.........says he will return one day....... :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

1995 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :sprint:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

1997 :biggrin: fresh off the lot and first time showing it at joel carmona show.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 16 2010, 08:59 PM~19087585
> *:ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :sprint:
> *


i know....lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

1998 first candy paint


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

all i can say is I never sold out and this lowrider lifestyle is what i am. rolling spokes since 1995


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 16 2010, 09:48 AM~19080952
> *got several uncut v.a.t.s keys #1 only
> gm part # 26019391 fits 93 to 96 firebirds camaros fleetwoods. 95 to 99 lumina and mc. 92 to 96 bonneville. 92 to 93deville. 91 to 93 allante... 5 bucks each
> *











clips for a 88-92 deville and fleetwood got 3..5 bucks
















this mirror 25
















early 80s mc trim 75








90-95 astro van or safari master cylinder 75
















turn signal with cruise control for 94-96 blazer tahoeyukon or suburban 100
















84 mc,malibu,elco and caprice mirror knob 5


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1995 :biggrin: 










1998 :biggrin: 










1998


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 16 2010, 07:07 PM~19086309
> *Ya"ll still riding out on the 27th?
> *


fool used to be skinny huh....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i wasent able......didnt get my first car till i was 17.........never put spokes on it.....cuz i didnt have a job


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

today picture day the next where we cruising....some ol song


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2001



























2004









2007


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

zenith with ring in 2001 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

2000 rip


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip richmond days


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 16 2010, 09:16 PM~19087800
> *today picture day the next where we cruising....some ol song
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2010, 09:23 PM~19087892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2010, 11:22 PM~19087877
> *2000 rip
> 
> 
> ...


MRprojectsixfo


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2010, 11:23 PM~19087882
> *rip richmond days
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2010, 11:44 PM~19088148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: even my mini cooper is cleaner than that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 16 2010, 11:03 PM~19087629
> *1998 first candy paint
> 
> 
> ...


Not wearing Jordans? Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

primo from the valley.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 16 2010, 11:26 PM~19087931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn 2005 tags.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 16 2010, 11:49 PM~19088216
> *Not wearing Jordans? Lol
> *


 :0 hypebeast you say?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 16 2010, 11:49 PM~19088216
> *Not wearing Jordans? Lol
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:|


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 16 2010, 11:53 PM~19088275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good times


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 16 2010, 06:35 PM~19085429
> *wasup Buddha
> *


What up homie how is the elco coming along!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

drove it til the wheels almost fell off


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 16 2010, 11:45 PM~19088167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 16 2010, 09:49 PM~19088216
> *Not wearing Jordans? Lol
> *


i was dressed up with my polos that day.... my bred 13's did look right with that tommy shirt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 16 2010, 09:51 PM~19088248
> *:0 hypebeast you say?
> *


damn you still alive.... :uh: still righting checks i see...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

SHOT OUT TO ALL THE LOW LOW'S FROM BACK IN THE DAYS REPIN NICE PICTURES OF ALL THE CARS FROM BACK IN THE DAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 16 2010, 08:00 PM~19086859
> *mayne yall fools were ballin in the 90's
> *


i had two jobs :biggrin: throwing papers at night and at the cleaners in the day .... used the six four to throw papers in deep katy...not ballin just working :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 17 2010, 12:10 AM~19088532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"NICE RACK" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 17 2010, 07:00 AM~19090215
> *"NICE RACK" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*WHEN IS HOUSTON GETTING TOGETHER AGAIN?*  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569432


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

good morning


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Nov 17 2010, 09:20 AM~19091275
> *good morning
> *


:wave:

































:boink:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Nov 17 2010, 06:43 AM~19090424
> *WHEN IS HOUSTON GETTING TOGETHER AGAIN?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569432
> *


we (individuals) will be meeting at the shell on westheimer and beltway 8 on saturday nov 27th. to do a little cruising. nothing big just something to do. anyone is welcome to cruise of course. this is the weekend before magnificos. ...put them show cars on the street :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2010, 01:08 PM~19092153
> *we (individuals) will be meeting at the shell on westheimer and beltway 8 on saturday nov 27th. to do a little cruising.    nothing big just something to do. anyone is welcome to cruise of course.  this is the weekend before magnificos.  ...put them show cars on the street  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: LET'S KEEP THIS GOING!


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 17 2010, 11:29 AM~19092294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sloppy joes ? :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, MIJITODEHOUSTON

:biggrin: :boink:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 17 2010, 01:29 PM~19092294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up tymer I seen u to day rollin down center street n da deer park area


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 17 2010, 01:29 PM~19092294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sloppy joes, low lows, and a dude named boejoe


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2010, 01:08 PM~19092153
> *we (individuals) will be meeting at the shell on westheimer and beltway 8 on saturday nov 27th. to do a little cruising.    nothing big just something to do. anyone is welcome to cruise of course.  this is the weekend before magnificos.  ...put them show cars on the street  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Nov 17 2010, 03:56 PM~19093883
> *What up tymer I seen u to day rollin down center street n da deer park area
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 17 2010, 04:21 PM~19094053
> *sloppy joes, low lows, and a dude named boejoe
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2010, 01:08 PM~19092153
> *we (individuals) will be meeting at the shell on westheimer and beltway 8 on saturday nov 27th. to do a little cruising.    nothing big just something to do. anyone is welcome to cruise of course.  this is the weekend before magnificos.  ...put them show cars on the street  :biggrin:
> *


I'M DOWN......JUST DOWN THE STREET FROM ME :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Patrick F. aka Rivis~N~Lacs aka GOD is my daddy, that ***** be swole and G with a capital G


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Nov 17 2010, 07:46 PM~19095235
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


que onda weay???


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2010, 11:08 AM~19092153
> *we (individuals) will be meeting at the shell on westheimer and beltway 8 on saturday nov 27th. to do a little cruising.    nothing big just something to do. anyone is welcome to cruise of course.  this is the weekend before magnificos.  ...put them show cars on the street  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2010, 11:08 AM~19092153
> *we (individuals) will be meeting at the shell on westheimer and beltway 8 on saturday nov 27th. to do a little cruising.    nothing big just something to do. anyone is welcome to cruise of course.  this is the weekend before magnificos.  ...put them show cars on the street  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 16 2010, 08:25 PM~19087153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :around: :wow:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Nov 17 2010, 06:54 PM~19095925
> *que onda weay???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2010, 09:14 PM~19087768
> *fool used to be skinny huh....
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea. who is that e-man or wall? Damn I dont have a pic of my old toy good memories on richmond strip back in days. :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2010, 10:23 PM~19087882
> *rip richmond days
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 15 2010, 11:40 PM~19079188
> *Found an old mag with my car in it. Good ol days. Was workin on this car since before i was old enough to drive.
> 
> YOU AINT SHOWIN ME NUTHIN NEW ESAY!!!  :biggrin:
> ...





My Dad and I in 1984-85

























No chains
























































1965 & 66 in 1995





















My first 63, saved this one from baytown


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

thats some good pix to keep


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 17 2010, 08:00 PM~19096539
> *hell yea. who is that e-man or wall? Damn I dont have a pic of my old toy good memories on richmond strip back in days.  :biggrin:
> *


thats wall :biggrin:


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

good morning... i hate going to court in the morning :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday. All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.* http://www.kidsmealshouston.org

*No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.

TejanoHitsRadio D.j.'s Mystery & James Soria will be there mixing up the tunes throughout the day along with the young Mariachi/Tejana Singers that performed at the Houston Region Tour Carshow compliments of Tejanohitsradio. They put on a good performance and impressed the attendance at that show. There will also be face painting for the children that attend compliments of THR also.*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 17 2010, 10:39 PM~19097020
> *:uh:
> *


here you go guey

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=569615


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

found me 6 firestone fr380's noumtalmbout :run: :run: :run: bojoe gimmie a call


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm glad we (Los Magnificos) were able to sponsor the show again this year...I believe it's been all 5 years so far! I wish I was able to make it, but I'm stuck at work on Sunday. Keep it up HLC!



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2010, 06:47 AM~19099811
> *Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday.  All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.  http://www.kidsmealshouston.org
> 
> No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 18 2010, 09:32 AM~19100340
> *found me 6 firestone fr380's noumtalmbout :run:  :run:  :run: bojoe gimmie a call
> *


Holy fuck jackpot.... :naughty:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

check out these pics...one word ((mayne.))))...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=569032&st=240


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2010, 12:48 AM~19098424
> *My Dad and I in 1984-85
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 18 2010, 08:47 AM~19100435
> *I'm glad we (Los Magnificos) were able to sponsor the show again this year...I believe it's been all 5 years so far!  I wish I was able to make it, but I'm stuck at work on Sunday.  Keep it up HLC!
> *


  ... Lm has always help us from our toy drives and hlc picnics.... thank yall for yalls support


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got this for sale 1000 obo need it gone hit me up . it not running right now ,but all og caddillac deville


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2010, 12:48 AM~19098424
> *My Dad and I in 1984-85
> 
> 
> ...


nice, that 63 your pops?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Nov 17 2010, 07:53 PM~19096449
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SOMEONE BUY THESE SEATS ......!!!!!! [/b]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

brand new cutlass parking lights still in gm boxes for sale $100
























also the front lower fender mouldings for sale also $65


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 18 2010, 06:03 PM~19103781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$100 and a mcribb?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 18 2010, 10:32 AM~19100340
> *found me 6 firestone fr380's noumtalmbout :run:  :run:  :run: DAMN LUCKY HOMIE.. I FOUND 2 CORNELL'S AT A MOMMA N POPPA TIRE SHOP HIDDEN I ALREADY HAD 2 NEW ONES NOW I HAVE A COMPLETE SET. HOW YOU DOING BRO? *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 18 2010, 01:28 PM~19102219
> *nice, that 63 your pops?
> *


Naw 63 was mine


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Nov 18 2010, 09:01 AM~19100496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uhhhh 5 switch bumpa hit- car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2010, 07:24 PM~19104441
> *Naw 63 was mine
> *


  damn back then I had a bus pass LOL


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2010, 07:32 PM~19105020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gettin the SICness!  looks good knee grow!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 18 2010, 06:40 PM~19105084
> *Gettin the SICness!  looks good knee grow!
> *


yes sir,, cadillac classiness


----------



## ridincleannlow (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 18 2010, 10:55 AM~19101393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just pick this for 650 cash what a deal man time to bring out another ride


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2010, 07:32 PM~19105020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Nov 18 2010, 07:18 PM~19104386
> *DAMN LUCKY HOMIE.. I FOUND 2 CORNELL'S AT A MOMMA N POPPA TIRE SHOP HIDDEN I ALREADY HAD 2 NEW ONES NOW I HAVE A COMPLETE SET. HOW YOU DOING BRO?
> *


im almost done with my ride ..........i cant wait to be rollin


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 18 2010, 10:55 AM~19101393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sold thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2010, 06:32 PM~19105020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 mayneee seen this lac at loggia 2wks ago super clean patterns look sic


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Nov 18 2010, 09:54 PM~19106210
> *:0 mayneee seen this lac at loggia 2wks ago super clean patterns look sic
> *


yup i was there having a good time. homeboy at the valet ran up to my car like i was gonna let him park it for me :uh: 


thanks for the props everyone. sic gettin down as usual


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:
will be ready sat..


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:0 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19106708


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2010, 08:32 PM~19105020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridincleannlow_@Nov 18 2010, 10:03 PM~19105757
> *just pick this for 650 cash what a deal man time to bring out another ride
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2010, 06:32 PM~19105020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UH OH :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2010, 08:32 PM~19105020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday. All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.* http://www.kidsmealshouston.org

*No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.

TejanoHitsRadio D.j.'s Mystery & James Soria will be there mixing up the tunes throughout the day along with the young Mariachi/Tejana Singers that performed at the Houston Region Tour Carshow compliments of Tejanohitsradio. They put on a good performance and impressed the attendance at that show. There will also be face painting for the children that attend compliments of THR also.*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Nov 19 2010, 02:10 PM~19111099
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :naughty:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2010, 02:48 PM~19111332
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


now post the one with noe on the beach makin the duck face LMAO


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2010, 03:10 PM~19111457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2010, 02:48 PM~19111332
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


mas gay


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 19 2010, 03:26 PM~19111574
> *mas gay
> *


  LOL fawk you you dried up bag of bones


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2010, 10:48 PM~19098424
> *My Dad and I in 1984-85
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics homie....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Is that the Special of the day.... At the wheel :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

thank you come again!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19112329


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

empire baby :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

ANYTHING GOIN DOWN THIS WEEK?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 19 2010, 04:19 PM~19112452
> *ANYTHING GOIN DOWN THIS WEEK?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 19 2010, 05:21 PM~19112462
> *:uh:
> *


well............well............well


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

we all been out detailing sick life since 11am....gettting it ready to go to it's new home


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 19 2010, 03:19 PM~19112452
> *ANYTHING GOIN DOWN THIS WEEK?
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

TO THE LAYITLOW RIDERS..LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR YOUR LOW LOW . WE HAVE THE BEST DEALS IN THE U.S...JUST LOOKS FOR US IN THE HYDRUALICS SECTION.. UNDER " FITTINGS, CHECKVALVES,SLOWDOWNS, ETC." under STRICTLY 1


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 19 2010, 07:07 PM~19113176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very disturbing :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smooth designs_@Nov 19 2010, 07:13 PM~19113231
> *TO THE LAYITLOW RIDERS..LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR YOUR LOW LOW . WE HAVE THE BEST DEALS IN THE U.S...JUST LOOKS FOR US IN THE HYDRUALICS SECTION.. UNDER " FITTINGS, CHECKVALVES,SLOWDOWNS,  ETC."  under STRICTLY 1
> 
> 
> ...


what side of houston y'all at?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 19 2010, 05:11 PM~19112790
> *we all been out detailing sick life since 11am....gettting it ready to go to it's new home
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 19 2010, 07:06 PM~19113604
> *:0
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 19 2010, 04:11 PM~19112790
> *we all been out detailing sick life since 11am....gettting it ready to go to it's new home  *


760????????


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 19 2010, 07:29 PM~19113798
> *760????????
> *


what?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any 13s for sale if so hit me up


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 19 2010, 06:03 PM~19113572
> *what side of houston y'all at?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 19 2010, 06:33 PM~19113828
> *what?*


nekka plis id


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 19 2010, 10:28 PM~19114525
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Parting ways with my 1983 Cadillac Coupe de Ville. Been trying to 90 car but just simply dont have the time. It was going to the paint booth but plans changed.The car is not very presentacle for sale but I am putting it back together. Just want to get the word out that it is for sale. It has 4100 engine and currently the seats are not in the car but I will be reinstalling seats. Car is located in Houston any questions pm, call or text 713-248-1759

Pros;
clear title
new radiator
new water pump
all new belts
90 front clip
90 trunk lid
90 front and rear bumpers (need to be installed)
90 pillowtop front and rear seats (going to put back on car)
90 complete digital dash with all the trim (will need to be installed)
body is solid.

Cons:

Power window motors are going out.
exhuast leak.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 19 2010, 09:15 AM~19109827
> *Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday.  All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.  http://www.kidsmealshouston.org
> 
> No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.
> ...


TTT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2010, 12:05 AM~19115194
> *Parting ways with my 1983 Cadillac Coupe de Ville. Been trying to 90 car but just simply dont have the time. It was going to the paint booth but plans changed.The car is not very presentacle for sale but I am putting it back together. Just want to get the word out that it is for sale. It has 4100 engine and currently the seats are not in the car but I will be reinstalling seats. Car is located in Houston any questions pm, call or text 713-248-1759
> 
> Pros;
> ...



give you $500


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 18 2010, 08:32 PM~19105020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  Ill be in town today. wouldnt mind stoppin by the shop to check shit out. i havent seen the SSC upgrade lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Any of yall maybe cruz'n tonight??? Ill be on the SW side or Pasdana tonight.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

a few more weeks.....and ill be on tha streets lookin like this :biggrin:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 17 2010, 01:08 PM~19092153
> *we (individuals) will be meeting at the shell on westheimer and beltway 8 on saturday nov 27th. to do a little cruising.    nothing big just something to do. anyone is welcome to cruise of course.  this is the weekend before magnificos.  ...put them show cars on the street  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TIME?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Nov 20 2010, 09:06 AM~19116968
> *WHAT TIME?
> *


8ish


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 20 2010, 08:50 AM~19116893
> *a few more weeks.....and ill be on tha streets lookin like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :cheesy:  MAYNEEEE HOLD UP!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 08:13 AM~19116714
> *give you $500
> *


u already owe me alot. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2010, 11:45 AM~19117157
> *u already owe me alot. :biggrin:
> *



i got a pair of balls that should cover it, but you'd owe me change


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 11:55 AM~19117255
> *i got a pair of balls that should cover it, but you'd owe me change
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 12:01 PM~19117297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sittin cleaN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

on da way to oklahoma...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 12:01 PM~19117297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good there patty cakes


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 09:55 AM~19117255
> *i got a pair of balls that should cover it, but you'd owe me change
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: When did you get your "balls" back from from yo ol' lady?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 10:01 AM~19117297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2010, 02:48 PM~19118231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: When did you get your "balls" back from from yo ol' lady?
> *


shiiiiiiiiiiitttt you got the wrong man junior, maybe you should ask yo'self that question cus you know damn well i do whatever i want :biggrin: 


if i buy a car, i bring it right home


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone need tires i can do 200 a set, or 50 each for singles. pm or tx 832 228 0230. cut off time for this deal is tomorrow night, midnight.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 01:13 PM~19118340
> *shiiiiiiiiiiitttt you got the wrong man junior, maybe you should ask yo'self that question cus you know damn well i do whatever i want :biggrin:
> if i buy a car, i bring it right home
> *


making room pattycakes making room asshole..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

i got five z's style spinners all chrome for jd himslef with hammer for 250 obo hit me up pic soon


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 20 2010, 11:58 AM~19117984
> *on da way to oklahoma...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

for sale


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2010, 03:39 PM~19118489
> *making room pattycakes making room asshole..
> *



i wasn't sayin you didn't have room, i was sayin i don't have to hide anything, nahmean? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Nov 20 2010, 03:13 PM~19118340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Nov 20 2010, 08:26 AM~19116744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arent those surpose to go to the guy who bought your blue rims?
:dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2010, 01:35 PM~19118466
> *does anyone need tires i can do 200 a set, or 50 each for singles.  pm or tx 832 228 0230.  cut off time for this deal is tomorrow night, midnight.
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2010, 06:57 PM~19119522
> *cars gone.. but we closed for weekend.. lol
> 
> ill be ridin on da sw
> ...


where at on da SW?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 20 2010, 05:35 PM~19119697
> *where at on da SW?
> *


wherever da i is meeting.. beltway and westhimer.. 8 ish


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2010, 07:49 PM~19119761
> *wherever da i is meeting.. beltway and westhimer.. 8 ish
> *


thats westchase area. where da real og's stay.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2010, 05:49 PM~19119761
> *wherever da i is meeting.. beltway and westhimer.. 8 ish
> *


dumbass.. wrong date..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Houston, GOODTIMES DFW passin thru


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 20 2010, 05:33 PM~19119685
> *
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone else going cruising tonight?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2010, 08:01 PM~19119830
> *dumbass.. wrong date..
> *


i was bout to say, dats next week.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 19 2010, 10:15 AM~19109827
> *Houston Lowrider Council Exhibition & Toy Drive this coming Sunday.  All toys collected, nonperishable food and monetary donations will be given to Kids Meals Houston.  http://www.kidsmealshouston.org
> 
> No rain in the forecast soo far so come on out and support.
> ...


if we plan on taking our cars to this event what time should we show up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2010, 06:01 PM~19119830
> *dumbass.. wrong date..
> *


yeah its next weekend lol. i know you will be out there


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

is anybody rollin anywhere?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2010, 04:57 PM~19119522
> *cars gone.. but we closed for weekend.. lol
> 
> ill be ridin on da sw
> ...


 no these r not the ones


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Nov 20 2010, 09:59 PM~19120626
> *is anybody rollin anywhere?
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Nov 20 2010, 08:22 PM~19120783
> *no these r not the ones
> *


oh ok.. hmmm


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 20 2010, 07:39 PM~19120491
> *if we plan on taking our cars to this event what time should we show up?
> *


i wanna say 10am


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 20 2010, 02:52 PM~19118578
> *
> *


Yep sad day but better things coming..be on da lookout for........CODE 4


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 02:31 PM~19118765
> *i wasn't sayin you didn't have room, i was sayin i don't have to hide anything, nahmean? :biggrin:
> *


Dont have to hide anything nor explian it to anyone when *I *bought for it with *MY* money  So to set the record str8 and to kill all the little rumors about why car is not home yet. The car is being worked on as per the agreement _I _have with the previous owner and once the work is complete it will go home to the new owner(*ME*).  ANYONE have any more questions feel free to ask or call 713-248-1759 I will set the gossip str8. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2010, 11:40 PM~19121424
> *Dont have to hide anything nor explian it to anyone when I bought for it with MY money  So to set the record str8 and to kill all the little rumors about why car is not home yet. The car is being worked on as per the agreement I have with the previous owner and once the work is complete it will go home to the new owner(ME).
> *



butthurt :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 20 2010, 11:36 PM~19121392
> *Yep sad day but better things coming..be on da lookout for........CODE 4
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 11:41 PM~19121441
> *butthurt :uh:
> *



and i don't think there are any rumors flying around david :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 09:41 PM~19121441
> *butthurt :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 09:43 PM~19121451
> *and i don't think there are any rumors flying around david :uh:
> *


well if there are just setting the record str8 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Nov 20 2010, 11:44 PM~19121458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 20 2010, 11:40 PM~19121424
> *Dont have to hide anything nor explian it to anyone when I bought for it with MY money  So to set the record str8 and to kill all the little rumors about why car is not home yet. The car is being worked on as per the agreement I have with the previous owner and once the work is complete it will go home to the new owner(ME).   ANYONE have any more questions feel free to ask or call 713-248-1759 I will set the gossip str8. :biggrin:
> *


word on street is you spent all YOUR $ on ricky martin shirts and church shoes. but ain't saying where i heard that. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 20 2010, 10:17 PM~19121709
> *word on street is you spent all YOUR $ on ricky martin shirts and church shoes.  but ain't saying where i heard that.  :biggrin:
> *


damn your tio cant keep a secret :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 20 2010, 10:25 PM~19121775
> *
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SOLD ......!!!!!! [/b]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW PLAZAMERICAS MALL IS SHARPSTOWN MALL. THEY CHANGE THE NAME!*


*CONTACT ME "GOOFY" 832 561 0515 FOR ANY INFO!!! COME OUT AND SUPPORT FOR THOSE WHO ARE IN NEED THIS HOLIDAY.*


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 18 2010, 02:14 PM~19102936
> *:wow:  :wow:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2010, 01:05 AM~19122027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 20 2010, 10:50 PM~19121914
> *
> *


q,vole boiler como estas homie....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

back to tha shop....guess i'll build the racks and instal my setup today....damn i be glad when this shit is done.....i need a break....same story every weekend.....ok enough wineing......off to da shop.....anyone wanna help stop by i'll be there all day....southside customs


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for H town


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 20 2010, 01:35 PM~19118466
> *does anyone need tires i can do 200 a set, or 50 each for singles.  pm or tx 832 228 0230.  cut off time for this deal is tomorrow night, midnight.
> *


2 sets sold.

i take paypal. get some fresh tires for magnificos show, say no to double white walls and worn out tires. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 21 2010, 09:02 AM~19123225
> *back to tha shop....guess i'll build the racks and instal my setup today....damn i be glad when this shit is done.....i need a break....same story every weekend.....ok enough wineing......off to da shop.....anyone wanna help stop by i'll be there all day....southside customs
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 20 2010, 09:41 PM~19121441
> *butthurt :uh:
> *


be careful i see a sock slap coming....just saying....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 21 2010, 08:01 AM~19123384
> *be careful i see a sock slap coming....just saying....
> *


Ha.nasty ass *****..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Nov 21 2010, 10:01 AM~19123384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fuck all ya'll


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2010, 07:36 AM~19123323
> *2 sets sold.
> 
> i take paypal.  get some fresh tires for magnificos show, say no to double white walls and worn out tires.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


2 more sets sold. 










200 cash no tax. paypal, cash, check, whatever


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

layaway?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 21 2010, 09:36 AM~19123728
> *layaway?
> *


ill work with u


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2010, 11:38 AM~19123737
> *ill work with u
> *




:ugh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 21 2010, 09:31 AM~19123701
> *2 more sets sold.
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

LOOKING FOR 1 13X7 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME. ANYONE CAN HELP WITH THAT APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 20 2010, 11:05 PM~19122027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

see you at Los Magnificos - Lil Jose


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Just made it in from da show in Houston. It was good seeing some of u homies. Where da pics at


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 21 2010, 07:12 PM~19126657
> *Just made it in from da show in Houston. It was good seeing some of u homies. Where da pics at
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

, Lord Goofy, slabrider93, NoCaddyLikeMine
:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 21 2010, 05:19 PM~19126725
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 21 2010, 06:06 PM~19127073
> *, Lord Goofy, slabrider93, NoCaddyLikeMine
> :wave:
> *


my migga


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 21 2010, 06:13 PM~19127133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for support my CTLC brother


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2010, 08:27 PM~19127713
> *my migga
> *


 
whats a Migga?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*ON BEHALF OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME AND SUPPORT HLC 5TH ANNUAL FOOD/TOY DRIVE FOR KID'S MEALS INC.

THANKS TO..
LOS MAGNIFICOS,TEJANO HITS RADIO, THE BEAT 713,ROLLERZ ONLY (HOUSTON & GULF COAST),AT1 MOTOR SPORTS,PISTOLEROS PAINT & DESIGN,LATIN FANTASY,SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS,LATIN KUSTOMS,UNIQUE CREATIONS,H-BOMBS,HOUSTON STYLEZ,DJ SHORT DOG,ARABRETARD,CUT N 3'S,SOLO RIDERS,PLAZAMERICAS STAFF AND ANYONE ELSE WHO DONATED!!!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 21 2010, 07:30 PM~19127738
> *
> whats a Migga?
> *


*****..LOL SORRY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 21 2010, 07:38 PM~19127810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2010, 08:45 PM~19127871
> ******..LOL SORRY
> *


lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2010, 09:29 PM~19127725
> *Thx for support my CTLC brother
> *


  anytime


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2010, 09:43 PM~19127848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

so how bout them texans


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 20 2010, 09:36 PM~19121392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












PNH........DIRTY .......PNH.............DIRTY 
LIGHTS OUT............LIGHTS OUT :happysad:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Just incase somebody stole ur kit...or u need 1 for da show........in stock......n fuck da middle man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2010, 09:21 PM~19128763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 COME ON WIT IT


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2010, 09:21 PM~19128763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 21 2010, 07:43 PM~19127848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

nice to see a Screwston thread.say i have a question for ya,watt makes ya roll on D'z rather than 4'z?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

YAL BOYZ WATCH THAT MO CITY DAWG PO PO'S TOWIN ****** FA NO REGISTRATION/INSPECTION I GOT NEW FRONT END PUT ON AND BOOM NEXT FUCKIN DAY GOT POPPED


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65+Nov 22 2010, 12:37 AM~19129410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can someone translate that for me? :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 21 2010, 11:08 PM~19129690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2010, 12:08 AM~19129690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 22 2010, 01:20 AM~19129756
> *:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty:
> *


not a hair doo, thats a hair don't bizzy bone!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 21 2010, 09:55 PM~19128519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2010, 01:08 AM~19129690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


'ta fea la cabrona :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 22 2010, 01:08 AM~19129690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like lil bro pico


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 22 2010, 08:09 AM~19131323
> *looks like lil bro pico
> *


Ha...tell yo moma I'm comin over so she can perm ma hurrrr.....so I can slap a bitch wit my lucious locs.......


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2010, 11:21 PM~19128763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 21 2010, 07:19 PM~19126725
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


nice murals :0


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

good morning


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Nov 22 2010, 11:36 AM~19131976
> *good morning
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 21 2010, 09:21 PM~19128763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 22 2010, 08:33 AM~19131061
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Big-Tymer, RAGALAC, HE_HATE_ME

:cheesy: :h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

FineLine

















































:wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 21 2010, 08:36 PM~19128910
> *
> *


listo para los 




:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 22 2010, 01:26 PM~19132651
> *FineLine
> 
> 
> ...


wow is right, but I thought you liked 4 door donks?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, MIJITODEHOUSTON

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin: beee


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 22 2010, 03:03 PM~19133402
> *:biggrin: beee
> *


da da da da da, da da da da da..........


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 22 2010, 01:27 PM~19133102
> *wow is right, but I thought you liked 4 door donks?
> *


wtf does that have to do with anything?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 22 2010, 03:16 PM~19133502
> *wtf does that have to do with anything?
> *


If you like this......










Your opinion is null and void. Thank you, come again.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 22 2010, 02:26 PM~19133587
> *If you like this......
> 
> 
> ...


werent you the one that didnt get accepted on a particular club cus you had air bags on a big body? :dunno:

and no i dont like what you just posted :|


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 22 2010, 03:28 PM~19133605
> *werent you the one that didnt get accepted on a particular club cus you had air bags on a big body?  :dunno:
> 
> and no i dont like what you just posted :|
> *



I dont recall ever trying to join a club jr. Nice try on starting a rumor. Facts are still facts there bud, you have a 4 door impala, which you are turning into a donk. Ill throw in that you are 3 ft tall and need a ladder to get into that abomination LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

oh and for the record, I prefer bags to hydraulics, its no secret


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 22 2010, 02:34 PM~19133646
> *I dont recall ever trying to join a club jr.  Nice try on starting a rumor.  Facts are still facts there bud, you have a 4 door impala, which you are turning into a donk.  Ill throw in that you are 3 ft tall and need a ladder to get into that abomination LOL
> *


:ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Nov 22 2010, 03:54 PM~19133826
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

fucking transporter


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 02:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 daz fuck up!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


that the car from estillo car club?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 02:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: insurance job :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2010, 04:36 PM~19134171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2010, 03:36 PM~19134171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :naughty:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


damn it i'll be in LA next year with no car..... :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 22 2010, 04:16 PM~19134503
> *that the car from estillo car club?
> *


Firme


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


Will it buff out?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 22 2010, 03:32 PM~19134644
> *Will it buff out?
> *


 :yes: :yes: no caddy like yours :0 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2010, 05:34 PM~19134660
> *:yes:  :yes: no caddy like yours  :0  :0
> *


Now for sure


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 22 2010, 03:37 PM~19134692
> *Now for sure
> *


use insurance money to take a trip to kentucky :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2010, 05:39 PM~19134714
> *use insurance money to take a trip to kentucky  :0
> *


Whats there?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 22 2010, 03:45 PM~19134756
> *Whats there?
> *


a girls that needs a baby papy... :biggrin:............. illb the baby papy boss :happysad:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2010, 06:00 PM~19134883
> *a  girls that needs a baby papy... :biggrin:............. illb the baby papy boss  :happysad:
> *


Uh take care of your lil ones


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 22 2010, 06:00 PM~19134883
> *a  girls that needs a baby papy... :biggrin:............. illb the baby papy boss  :happysad:
> *


she must have her own house and bucket of chicken


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Nov 22 2010, 04:02 PM~19134904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la chimioltrufias sister :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*This coming Sunday November 28th from 12-4pm.*


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/SHORTYFLYER.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*TejanoHitsRadio & Thebeat713 d.j.'s will be there mixing the tunes and will bring out Houston's young Tejana/Mariachi singers for the event. Come out and show support for Shorty's 19th Annual Jugetes Para el Barrio Toy Drive.*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=570425&st=0


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2010, 06:26 PM~19135605
> *This coming Sunday November 28th from 12-4pm.
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/SHORTYFLYER.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2010, 05:26 PM~19135605
> *This coming Sunday November 28th from 12-4pm.
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/SHORTYFLYER.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 22 2010, 08:37 PM~19136197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 03:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


Whoop that mother fuckers ass!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, Cut N 3's, *713ridaz*



:uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 22 2010, 10:04 PM~19137141
> *Whoop that mother fuckers ass!!!!!
> *


I 2nd dat!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 22 2010, 01:35 PM~19133657
> *oh  and for the record, I prefer bags to hydraulics, its no secret
> *


"bags are for ****" :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 22 2010, 05:26 PM~19135605
> *This coming Sunday November 28th from 12-4pm.
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/SHORTYFLYER.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 22 2010, 06:37 PM~19136197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 22 2010, 08:37 PM~19136197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2010, 10:41 PM~19139030
> *:run:
> *


soooo yesterday i went to the car show at sharpstown, went inside the mall to look around and see darkness in a ladies store....















did u find a purse to match the elco???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 22 2010, 10:50 PM~19139162
> *soooo yesterday i went to the car show at sharpstown, went inside the mall to look around and see darkness in a ladies store....
> 
> 
> ...


sorry ass got me good too.. ***** already had cam on phone ready..
throws purse at me and says "hey catch"

sneaky ******.. lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mr .iwannaplayintheplaypen lookin ass..


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2010, 11:01 PM~19139272
> *sorry ass got me good too.. ***** already had cam on phone ready..
> throws purse at me and says "hey catch"
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2010, 11:03 PM~19139288
> *mr .iwannaplayintheplaypen lookin ass..
> 
> 
> ...


prove it..looks like i am walking by the "lowrider exhibition"...lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 22 2010, 11:13 PM~19139384
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> prove it..looks like i am walking by the "lowrider exhibition"...lol
> *


im a make andrea a lil account. proof...

shit she was too busy spending my money.. lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 22 2010, 09:07 AM~19131313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cadi


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 22 2010, 11:24 PM~19139490
> *im a make andrea a lil account. proof...
> 
> shit she was too busy spending my money.. lol
> *


lol.. andrea: hey cali how does this look?? 
me: ask your boyfriend!
andrea: nevermind
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 22 2010, 11:19 PM~19138019
> *"bags are for ****" :biggrin:
> *


now now, you dont see me dissin on the ancient art of mini trucking lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 02:26 AM~19140108
> *now now, you dont see me dissin on the ancient art of mini trucking lol
> *


 :0 

:drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 22 2010, 11:58 PM~19139864
> *lol.. andrea: hey cali how does this look??
> me: ask your boyfriend!
> andrea: nevermind
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 02:26 AM~19140108
> *now now, you dont see me dissin on the ancient art of mini trucking lol
> *



lol that was pretty good u sloppy joe slangin jackass


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS OR SOLO RIDAZ....COME OUT AND SUPPORT WUT WE DO...WE LOVE THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT AND WE DO LIKE TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY.....THIS IS OUR 3rd ANNUAL HOLIDAY TOY DRIVE....WUT WE DO IS RAISE MONEY,TOYS,KIDS AND WOMENS CLOTHING FOR THE FAMILIES AT THE STAR OF HOPE....ITS A WOMENS SHELTER THAT GETS LOOKED OVER AND HAS CHILDREN THAT ARE LESS FORTUNATE.....SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT.....THANKS........GULFCOAST CH......*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm

Shorty's Flyer up, Rollerz Only flyer should be up by tonight.

Station down for a couple of days for upgrading of the system and server.


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2010, 08:35 AM~19141521
> *http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm
> 
> Shorty's Flyer up, Rollerz Only flyer should be up by tonight.
> ...


*THANKS DJ LATIN.......* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 23 2010, 10:37 AM~19141532
> *THANKS DJ LATIN....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem brother, thanks for the support you all gave for the station back in May for Kids Meals Houston.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 23 2010, 12:50 AM~19139162
> *soooo yesterday i went to the car show at sharpstown, went inside the mall to look around and see darkness in a ladies store....
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 02:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :run: :run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 23 2010, 07:14 AM~19141146
> *lol that was pretty good u sloppy joe slangin jackass
> *


what about sloppy socks


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2010, 08:35 AM~19141521
> *http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm
> 
> Shorty's Flyer up, Rollerz Only flyer should be up by tonight.
> ...


THANK YOU DJ LATIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.....MUCH LOVE N RESPECT ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19133951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :naughty:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

his name is bojoe but we call hm blowjoe he drives a truck delivering hoho's goin to homedepot to get glue for the lolo, man hold up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 02:42 PM~19143433
> *his name is bojoe but we call hm blowjoe he drives a truck delivering hoho's goin to homedepot to get glue for the lolo, man hold up
> *


on da' flo' on da' flo'


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 12:35 PM~19142408
> *what about sloppy socks
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 01:42 PM~19143433
> *his name is bojoe but we call hm blowjoe he drives a truck delivering hoho's goin to homedepot to get glue for the lolo, man hold up
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: Keep ur day job....x-rayin old man balls... :naughty:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Nov 23 2010, 12:59 PM~19142593
> *THANK YOU DJ LATIN FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.....MUCH LOVE N RESPECT ... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Latin helped someone? :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 23 2010, 03:54 PM~19144552
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 who did the chrome???


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 02:42 PM~19143433
> *his name is bojoe but we call hm blowjoe he drives a truck delivering hoho's goin to homedepot to get glue for the lolo, man hold up
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 23 2010, 09:14 AM~19141146
> *lol that was pretty good u sloppy joe slangin jackass
> *


what happend to you where gonna come over here and show me a lesson? Punk biatch? :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 23 2010, 05:00 PM~19144610
> *:uh:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  Keep ur day job....x-rayin old man balls... :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 23 2010, 05:00 PM~19144610
> *:uh:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  Keep ur day job....x-rayin old man balls... :naughty:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 03:09 PM~19144693
> *what happend to you where gonna come over here and show me a lesson? Punk biatch?  :happysad:
> *


is the wheel going to be open friday. i got the day off and i want to see what the wheel burger is all about


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 05:30 PM~19144878
> *is the wheel going to be open friday. i got the day off and i want to see what the wheel burger is all about
> *


say what's up to his mom for me.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 05:30 PM~19144878
> *is the wheel going to be open friday. i got the day off and i want to see what the wheel burger is all about
> *


sadly yes


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2010, 05:31 PM~19144898
> *say what's up to his mom for me.
> *


bish we all know you like to lure children with puppies and candy :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 05:37 PM~19144980
> *bish we all know you like to lure children with puppies and candy  :angry:
> *


i got your mom pimped out man. don't trip.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 05:37 PM~19144980
> *bish we all know you like to lure children with puppies and candy  :angry:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2010, 05:39 PM~19144996
> *i got your mom pimped out man.  don't trip.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 05:44 PM~19145037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: 

that's how you train them to jerk it. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2010, 05:44 PM~19145046
> *hno:
> 
> that's how you train them to jerk it.  :biggrin:
> *


oh, now thats creepy man!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 05:45 PM~19145060
> *oh, now thats creepy man!
> *


this is creepy :ugh: 










what kind of grown ass man buys his puppy clothes?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 23 2010, 05:09 PM~19144693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make sure you get the chili cheese fries, off the hook yo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2010, 05:47 PM~19145068
> *this is creepy  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :yes: this guy guey LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 23 2010, 05:47 PM~19145072
> *i didn't wanna catch a case, blah blah blah yada yada yada :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

*for sale 83 Regal*

*$1200*

832-643-7751 no txt plz


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 05:30 PM~19144878
> *is the wheel going to be open friday. i got the day off and i want to see what the wheel burger is all about
> *


its kinda like princes, only is sucks a lil less :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 05:48 PM~19145086
> *:0  :yes: this guy guey LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 04:24 PM~19144843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy fuck..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 23 2010, 05:50 PM~19145107
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 23 2010, 03:05 PM~19144660
> *:0  :0  who did the chrome???
> *


zum guy named carlos 4rm dallas


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew H town


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 23 2010, 03:54 PM~19144552
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 23 2010, 05:23 PM~19145332
> *zum guy named carlos 4rm dallas
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 05:30 PM~19144878
> *is the wheel going to be open friday. i got the day off and i want to see what the wheel burger is all about
> *


count me in.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

R WE STILL ROLLING THIS SATURDAY? :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 23 2010, 07:50 PM~19146434
> *R WE STILL ROLLING THIS SATURDAY?  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :yes:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 23 2010, 06:50 PM~19146434
> *R WE STILL ROLLING THIS SATURDAY?  :dunno:
> *


10-4


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 23 2010, 03:00 PM~19144610
> *:uh:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  Keep ur day job....x-rayin old man balls... :naughty:
> *


holdup


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 23 2010, 03:50 PM~19145102
> *its kinda like princes, only is sucks a lil less  :dunno:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Nov 23 2010, 12:26 AM~19140108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

opinions needed
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570594


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 23 2010, 06:50 PM~19146434
> *R WE STILL ROLLING THIS SATURDAY?  :dunno:
> *


yessir, weather lookin good too.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2010, 11:35 AM~19142408
> *what about sloppy socks
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 23 2010, 08:44 PM~19146386
> *count me in.
> *


Well I guess I gotta call in another order on some wings..... :wow:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 23 2010, 10:52 PM~19147798
> *opinions needed
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570594
> *


No opinion needed homie, its a must. I brought this up a month ago


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

dookie socks? whats that ? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 24 2010, 01:39 AM~19149895
> *Well I guess I gotta call in another order on some wings..... :wow:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 23 2010, 10:52 PM~19147798
> *opinions needed
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570594
> *


Posted this in support section under "trader rating system"
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=566239


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

gaaaaayyboy


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

what up bigtymer


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2010, 06:25 AM~19150816
> *what up bigtymer
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, Big I Hou Tex
 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

think its time to put a lil wet wet on this lincoln....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2010, 09:16 AM~19151114
> *think its time to put a lil wet wet on this lincoln....
> *


 :yes: :x: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2010, 07:26 AM~19151154
> *:yes:  :x:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


im a clean up shop.. move a few things around and get her ready..

right after i drop off these cosby kids


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life(33)

happy birthday guey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

CALLING ALL CAR CLUBS OR SOLO RIDAZ....COME OUT AND SUPPORT WUT WE DO...WE LOVE THE LOWRIDING MOVEMENT AND WE DO LIKE TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY.....THIS IS OUR 3rd ANNUAL HOLIDAY TOY DRIVE....WUT WE DO IS RAISE MONEY,TOYS,KIDS AND WOMENS CLOTHING FOR THE FAMILIES AT THE STAR OF HOPE....ITS A WOMENS SHELTER THAT GETS LOOKED OVER AND HAS CHILDREN THAT ARE LESS FORTUNATE.....SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT.....THANKS........GULFCOAST CH......[/b]


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Nov 24 2010, 01:55 AM~19150037
> *gaaaaayyboy
> *


 :twak:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2010, 09:26 AM~19151154
> *:yes:  :x:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 23 2010, 08:50 PM~19146434
> *R WE STILL ROLLING THIS SATURDAY?  :dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey bojoe, i just saw a guy driving a truck look just like you, it was twinkie truck.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2010, 12:00 PM~19152483
> *hey bojoe, i just saw a guy driving a truck look just like you, it was  twinkie truck.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2010, 11:00 AM~19152483
> *hey bojoe, i just saw a guy driving a truck look just like you, it was  twinkie truck.
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2010, 01:00 PM~19152483
> *hey bojoe, i just saw a guy driving a truck look just like you, it was  twinkie truck.
> *


I bet the truck was empty LMAO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 24 2010, 02:02 PM~19152977
> *I bet the truck was empty LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 23 2010, 03:49 PM~19145097
> *for sale 83 Regal
> 
> $1200
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 24 2010, 02:02 PM~19152977
> *I bet the truck was empty LMAO
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 24 2010, 02:32 PM~19153209
> *
> *


is the rear cut?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big-Tymer, lone star
:boink: :naughty:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne,black linc. pearl roof..
hno:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew H Town


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 24 2010, 08:01 AM~19151268
> *switches4life(33)
> 
> happy birthday guey
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2010, 05:26 PM~19155298
> *thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


happy Bday boiler


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2010, 04:44 PM~19154231
> *mayne,black linc. pearl roof..
> hno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2010, 06:39 PM~19155881
> *:uh:
> *


:run:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 23 2010, 07:09 PM~19145670
> *Wat it dew H town
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Nov 24 2010, 07:49 PM~19155975
> *:wave:
> *


Wat it dew Carlos how you been homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 24 2010, 06:39 PM~19155881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get 2 work


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 24 2010, 09:25 PM~19156334
> *get 2 work
> *


frame engine swap runnin driving painted pattern roof.....fuck work...im tired...but i did it *****....add 1 more to the 03 and up......that makes 4 in tha US


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2010, 07:33 PM~19156397
> *frame engine swap runnin driving painted pattern roof.....fuck work...im tired...but i did it *****....add 1 more to the 03 and up......that makes 4 in tha US
> *


not bad for some ******


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2010, 09:43 PM~19156496
> *not bad for some ******
> *


 :uh: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2010, 07:46 PM~19156515
> *:uh:  :yes:
> *


wet wet tommorow..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2010, 09:48 PM~19156543
> *wet wet tommorow..
> *


bish u forgot tha no **** :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 24 2010, 07:48 PM~19156543
> *wet wet tommorow..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 24 2010, 07:33 PM~19156397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :x: :h5:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 24 2010, 04:26 PM~19155298
> *thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


FELIZIDADES HOMIE........ U ALMOST OVER THE HILL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 24 2010, 06:33 PM~19156397
> *frame engine swap runnin driving painted pattern roof.....fuck work...im tired...but i did it *****....add 1 more to the 03 and up......that makes 4 in tha US
> *



WAT IT DEW??? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2010, 11:23 PM~19158523
> *FELIZIDADES HOMIE........ U ALMOST OVER THE HILL!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


man , im so fuckn drunk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 24 2010, 05:40 PM~19155390
> *happy Bday boiler
> *


thanks L.A. HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 24 2010, 11:24 PM~19158531
> *WAT IT DEW??? :biggrin:
> *


SHHIIIIT, WAIT TILL I GET THIS DAMN MONTE ON THEM STREETESS, me aand slimm gona be hopping all over the damn place , one click 2clickss on the bumperrrrrrrrrrrrre


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 25 2010, 01:24 AM~19158531
> *WAT IT DEW??? :biggrin:
> *


i'll show ya after i tear it back down and go back thru it .......right now im rollin weenie setup


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 22 2010, 02:10 PM~19133951
> *fucking transporter
> 
> 
> ...


damn... :wow: when i sold my cutty fucking transporter curb the wheel's . :happysad:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 25 2010, 02:12 AM~19159632
> *SHHIIIIT, WAIT TILL I GET THIS DAMN MONTE ON THEM STREETESS, me aand slimm gona be hopping all over the damn place , one click 2clickss on the bumperrrrrrrrrrrrre
> *


happy birthday compadre!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 25 2010, 04:12 AM~19159632
> *SHHIIIIT, WAIT TILL I GET THIS DAMN MONTE ON THEM STREETESS, me aand slimm gona be hopping all over the damn place , one click 2clickss on the bumperrrrrrrrrrrrre
> *


my bad homie.......forgot that birthday shout out.....happy birthday foo


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF YALL


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 25 2010, 01:05 AM~19159592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:  :run: i need one of those turkeys!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 25 2010, 02:09 AM~19159613
> *thanks L.A. HOMIE
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Nov 25 2010, 04:05 AM~19159592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: that turkey


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 24 2010, 09:25 PM~19156323
> *Wat it dew Carlos how you been homie
> *


Im doing good.how you doing.Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Nov 23 2010, 02:54 PM~19144552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 23 2010, 02:54 PM~19144552
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey had told me you were up there
i was up there last night, pickin up some goodies :biggrin: 
I KNEW that table looked familiar lol
props on the shit homie, looks like u gonna bust out a clean ride


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_LOS_@Nov 25 2010, 11:53 AM~19161725
> *Im doing good.how you doing.Happy thanksgiving.
> *


Doing good bro, Happy Thanksgiving to you too


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

WATS UP HTOWN???? i just moved here where the the spots to cruz at?


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)

:cool


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*BIG "I" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE*
Individuals Mick 1961 Chevrolet Impala Cv Black 11am
Individuals Alfredo 1987 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Charcoal 11am
Individuals Larry 1964 Chevy Impala Blue 11am
Individuals Robert 1984 Cadillac Fleetwood Coupe Blue 11am
Individuals Robert 1975 Chevrolet Caprice Classic Mint Green 11am
Individuals Rochard 2003 Lincoln Towncar Black 11am
Individuals Lenzie 1974 Chevy Impala Blue 11am
Individuals Juan 1961 Chevrolet Impala Cv Red 11am
Individuals Young 1964 Chevrolet Impala Black 11am
Individuals Kenneth 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Black 11am
Individuals Kenneth 1960 Chevorlet Impala Cv Black 11am


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 25 2010, 02:34 PM~19163428
> *BIG "I" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> Individuals Mick 1961 Chevrolet Impala Cv Black 11am
> Individuals Alfredo 1987 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Charcoal 11am
> ...


11 RIDES @T 11AM MAYNEEE HOLD UPPPP


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOUSTON FROM ROLLERZ ONLY ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO !!!!!!!!! EVERYONE HAVE GOOD AND SAFE ONE!!!!!!!!! RO 4 LIFE*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Nov 25 2010, 07:13 AM~19160277
> *happy birthday compadre!!!!!
> *


orale carnal


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 25 2010, 02:34 PM~19163428
> *BIG "I" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> Individuals Mick 1961 Chevrolet Impala Cv Black 11am
> Individuals Alfredo 1987 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Charcoal 11am
> ...


jj bringing the foe too and acouple more from tulsa that got lost in the shuffle


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up Htown..Im thankful for having a lovely family ,my second family EMPIRE and still living... hope everyone had a great holiday...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

this Sunday


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 25 2010, 02:34 PM~19163428
> *BIG "I" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> Individuals Mick 1961 Chevrolet Impala Cv Black 11am
> Individuals Alfredo 1987 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Charcoal 11am
> ...


 :dunno: cruising or what?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 25 2010, 04:34 PM~19163428
> *BIG "I" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> Individuals Mick 1961 Chevrolet Impala Cv Black 11am
> Individuals Alfredo 1987 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Charcoal 11am
> ...


Great googly moogly :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 25 2010, 08:20 PM~19165765
> *wut up Htown..Im thankful  for having a lovely family ,my second family EMPIRE and still living...  hope everyone had a great holiday...
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 25 2010, 09:56 PM~19166522
> *:dunno:  cruising or what?
> *


rain supposed to clear out today then sunny rest of the weekend.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Nov 24 2010, 06:17 PM~19154798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DID YOU GET THAT TURKEY? DE MATAMOROS?? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is the wheel burger having discounts for black friday. how about 90 days same as cash. let me knwo


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 11:15 AM~19168149
> *is the wheel burger having discounts for black friday. how about 90 days same as cash. let me knwo
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 25 2010, 04:34 PM~19163428
> *BIG "I" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> Individuals Mick 1961 Chevrolet Impala Cv Black 11am
> Individuals Alfredo 1987 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Charcoal 11am
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 26 2010, 02:54 PM~19169428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i can still get 155's

$50 each tire no tax. cash check paypal, even possible trades.

i have 6 tires left, can get more.


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 05:45 PM~19169924
> *i can still get 155's
> 
> $50 each tire no tax. cash check paypal, even possible trades.
> ...


Are those firestones?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yes they are firestones, but they are not the FR380 everyone is talking about. if u want a set of that i have 2 sets on my cars :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Nov 26 2010, 08:38 AM~19168007
> *WHERE DID YOU GET THAT TURKEY? DE MATAMOROS?? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: es de la familia compa :guns: :guns: :guns: :run: :run:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 25 2010, 11:08 AM~19161840
> *Hey had told me you were up there
> i was up there last night, pickin up some goodies  :biggrin:
> I KNEW that table looked familiar lol
> ...


thanx bro i saw ur mufllers gettin chini  i seen ur ride in person dat bitch is bad empire doin it big :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Nov 25 2010, 02:25 PM~19163374
> *WATS UP HTOWN???? i just moved here where the the spots to cruz at?
> 
> 
> ...


every where :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Nov 25 2010, 04:25 PM~19163374
> *WATS UP HTOWN???? i just moved here where the the spots to cruz at?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:420:


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

ANY BODY GOT PUMP MOTORS FOR SALE


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 27 2010, 09:23 AM~19174116
> *:420:
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Anybody cruizin tonight?


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Nov 27 2010, 12:04 PM~19175022
> *Anybody cruizin tonight?
> *


X2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big "I" is meeting up at shell westheimer and beltway around 8ish.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2010, 02:02 PM~19175345
> *big "I" is meeting up at shell westheimer and beltway around 8ish.
> *


can i come without a low?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2010, 12:29 PM~19175482
> *can i come without a low?
> *


X2 SOMEONE SCOOP ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 27 2010, 12:29 PM~19175482
> *can i come without a low?
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2010, 12:02 PM~19175345
> *big "I" is meeting up at shell westheimer and beltway around 8ish.
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez is meetin up with da "I "


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)




----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

OLDIES ALL DAY  












































[/quote]


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

uffin: :nicoderm:
[/quote]


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

Autorama 2010 Oldies Repasenting Today













































[/quote]


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 27 2010, 09:56 PM~19178715
> *OLDIES ALL DAY
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Nov 27 2010, 10:30 PM~19178990
> *:boink:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Nov 27 2010, 07:55 AM~19174395
> *ANY BODY GOT PUMP MOTORS FOR SALE
> *


IF U HAVE CASH, I GOT PUMPS!!! CASH TALKS


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 27 2010, 02:02 PM~19175345
> *big "I" is meeting up at shell westheimer and beltway around 8ish.
> *


HAD A GOOD TIME. COLD AS FUCK BUT HAD A GOOD TIME NEXT TIME BOMB FIRE :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Nov 28 2010, 12:30 AM~19179619
> *HAD A GOOD TIME. COLD AS FUCK BUT HAD A GOOD TIME NEXT TIME BOMB FIRE  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

"hey, get outta my way fucker"


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Sup sic how wuz da cruise?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 27 2010, 11:59 PM~19180337
> *Sup sic how wuz da cruise?
> *


it was coo.. took my girl to hwy 6 to see some fam..
and i did a lil bumper checkin on the way home..


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin: stupid **** :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

props to everyone who came out tonight. a couple of mis-haps but we had a decent turn out. alot of lifted lows on the street. lets keep it going. next stop, lowriders taking back the los magnificos show 

      :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

it was tight, i lil cold but it was cool. lets keep it going. los magnificos was started off as a lowrider show and it is our fault that it turned in to a donk show. lets show up strong next week.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:420:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 28 2010, 04:20 AM~19180838
> *:420:
> *


Man we are cursed lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 28 2010, 02:15 AM~19180458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

back to tha shop


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 28 2010, 06:59 AM~19181280
> *back to tha shop
> *


Make sure u move the car.clearing it today when I come back from shortys show


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 28 2010, 04:01 AM~19180994
> *Man we are cursed lol
> *


fuck y bones, nothign but bad stories...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 28 2010, 06:59 AM~19181280
> *back to tha shop
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whos rollins out to shortys event.. besides deeznuts dis dick. and dez balls


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2010, 07:51 AM~19181402
> *whos rollins out to shortys event.. besides deeznuts dis dick. and dez balls
> *


car is down mayne...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2010, 07:51 AM~19181402
> *whos rollins out to shortys event.. besides deeznuts dis dick. and dez balls
> *


powerwindow went out on 60 gotta tighten that up today


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 07:56 AM~19181419
> *powerwindow went out on  60 gotta tighten that up today
> *


these cars mayne....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Nov 28 2010, 07:55 AM~19181412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dizzam..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 28 2010, 07:57 AM~19181421
> *these cars mayne....
> *


have fun with that carrier bearing jr....bring it by ill get it out in 10 mins.....took noe 3 days :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 02:52 AM~19180640
> *props to everyone who came out tonight.  a couple of mis-haps but we had a decent turn out. alot of lifted lows on the street.  lets keep it going.  next stop, lowriders taking back the los magnificos show
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Cut N 3's, lone star, sic713
:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I GOT 2 PHONES FOR SALE.

1. SAMSUNG BEHOLD 2, TOUCH SCREEN
box with original manuals, home charger, velvet case, computer cable, and hard phone case.. this phone has had screen protector on it since new. less than a year old.

$125 with everything










2. BLACKBERRY BOLD 9700
box with original manuals, home charger, 1 pink gel skin case. 1 leather case, and 1 bodyglove hard case (30 dollars last month) NO COMPUTER CABLE phone is also less than a year old. (piece below keyboard used to be pink but i painted black and its showing some wear, could use a touch up other than that its in excellent shape)

$175 with everything.










pic of both phones










will consider trades

ps. fuck tmobile :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 28 2010, 08:23 AM~19181488
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Cut N 3's, lone star, sic713
> :wave:
> *


sup mayne


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2010, 07:51 AM~19181402
> *whos rollins out to shortys event.. besides deeznuts dis dick. and dez balls
> *


im stopping by to donate..


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 12:52 AM~19180640
> *props to everyone who came out tonight.  a couple of mis-haps but we had a decent turn out. alot of lifted lows on the street.  lets keep it going.  next stop, lowriders taking back the los magnificos show
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: we need to cruise like that more often.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Nov 27 2010, 10:30 PM~19179619
> *HAD A GOOD TIME. COLD AS FUCK BUT HAD A GOOD TIME NEXT TIME BOMB FIRE  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: Did you make it home alright with your brakes? :dunno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 12:52 AM~19180640
> *props to everyone who came out tonight.  a couple of mis-haps but we had a decent turn out. alot of lifted lows on the street.  lets keep it going.  next stop, lowriders taking back the los magnificos show
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Yes sir cant wait to do it again


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 10:26 AM~19181498
> *I GOT 2 PHONES FOR SALE.
> 
> 1. SAMSUNG BEHOLD 2, TOUCH SCREEN
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt u get memo? 22s and vogues isnt lowriding


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 12:11 PM~19181867
> *didnt u get memo? 22s and vogues isnt lowriding
> *


:angry:

and they 20's


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up frank


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 10:11 AM~19181867
> *didnt u get memo? 22s and vogues isnt lowriding
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 28 2010, 10:17 AM~19181900
> *:angry:
> 
> and they 20's
> *


buster.....scary ass *****


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 28 2010, 01:10 PM~19182424
> *buster.....scary ass *****
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 08:00 AM~19181428
> *have fun with that carrier bearing jr....bring it by ill get it out in 10 mins.....took noe 3 days  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 28 2010, 10:41 AM~19182008
> *wut up frank
> *


wudupp goof  just chillin doin some last minute stuff :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 28 2010, 02:15 AM~19180458
> *it was coo.. took my girl to hwy 6 to see some fam..
> and i did a lil bumper checkin on the way home..
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 28 2010, 05:01 AM~19180994
> *Man we are cursed lol
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Shorty's show*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*Lolo's, Latin Fantasy RGV Ch.*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

a pic from last nite....


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Resortez_@Nov 27 2010, 09:33 PM~19179024
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *


nice pics resortez.....


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Nov 28 2010, 05:10 PM~19184131
> *a pic from last nite....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 28 2010, 02:10 PM~19182424
> *buster.....scary ass *****
> *


only thing busted was your ace. did you make it back home? :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

heard you from 2 blocks away.. clink clink clink


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 28 2010, 09:04 PM~19185079
> *only thing busted was your ace.    did you make it back home?    :uh:
> *


bitch one minute you were there and the next you were gone ...i was like where the fuck did he go......i was told u saw the cops and u was like i gotta go..... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 28 2010, 09:17 PM~19185255
> *bitch one minute you were there and the next you were gone ...i was like where the fuck did he go......i was told u saw the cops and u was like i gotta go..... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


warrants are a bitch hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 28 2010, 09:19 PM~19185275
> *warrants are a bitch  hno:
> *


***** u aint never had a warrant in yo life.....olnonarrestbondnotneededassnigga.com/stopfrontin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 28 2010, 09:21 PM~19185305
> ****** u aint never had a warrant in yo life.....olnonarrestbondnotneededassnigga.com/stopfrontin
> *


well they traffic warrants hpd, ptown.. and still got some down in jackson county for doing 90 in a 65 in the capala. good times!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

that reminds me. now that red light cameras are gone, does that mean i don't have to pay for old ones? i got one about 6 months old i never paid.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 28 2010, 07:25 PM~19185344
> *well they traffic warrants    hpd, ptown..  and still got some down in jackson county for doing 90 in a 65 in the capala.  good times!
> *


blah blah cool story bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

boy caught ghost cuz the _ _ _ _ _ _ were comin


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Nov 28 2010, 09:25 PM~19185344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 28 2010, 09:42 PM~19185531
> *blah blah cool story bro!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ready for magnificos?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 08:10 PM~19185804
> *ready for magnificos?
> 
> 
> ...


pat what u gona do with all that car,....lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 10:12 PM~19185821
> *pat what u gona do with all that car,....lookin good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks foolio, i'm gonna roll the shit outta it, while i get the other one goin :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 08:16 PM~19185842
> *thanks foolio, i'm gonna roll the shit outta it, while i get the other one goin :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 09:16 PM~19185842
> *thanks foolio, i'm gonna roll the shit outta it, while i get the other one goin :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 28 2010, 07:26 PM~19185354
> *that reminds me.  now that red light cameras are gone, does that mean i don't have to pay for old ones?  i got one about 6 months old i never paid.
> *


i got one i never paid, it doesnt go on any record and cant get any kind of warrant for it. all u ever get is letters and they stop after couple months  
fuck them cams


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Nov 28 2010, 04:28 PM~19183871
> *Lolo's, Latin Fantasy RGV Ch.
> 
> 
> ...


liking this TC


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Nov 29 2010, 01:10 AM~19187521
> *i got one i never paid, it doesnt go on any record and cant get any kind of warrant for it. all u ever get is letters and they stop after couple months
> fuck them cams
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2010, 09:44 AM~19181381
> *fuck y bones, nothign but bad stories...
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 09:10 PM~19185804
> *ready for magnificos?
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Pat. Hope my shit makes it to the show. :happysad:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 29 2010, 01:57 AM~19187799
> *Lookin good Pat. Hope my shit makes it to the show. :happysad:
> *


Mine too, but should be done in 2-3 days if all goes well? :happysad:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 10:10 PM~19185804
> *ready for magnificos?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

monday,back on the grind.. rides are almost ready..
god i hate this show sometimes.. but its all worth it in the end


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

be there today and we can start to paint the bottom of the elco and do the lincoln while we at it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 29 2010, 08:05 AM~19188850
> *be there today and we can start to paint the bottom of the elco and do the lincoln while we at it
> *


yea. im about to head out now. what time u get off work. stop by shortys. need some noids


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

10hrs 4:30 :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hugo nice shot homie








:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Nov 29 2010, 01:32 AM~19188091
> *
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 29 2010, 09:20 AM~19188931
> *hugo nice shot homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 10:10 PM~19185804
> *ready for magnificos?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 09:10 PM~19185804
> *ready for magnificos?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: clean ride Pat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 29 2010, 10:05 AM~19188850
> *be there today and we can start to paint the bottom of the elco and do the lincoln while we at it
> *


how about you paint the bottom of my booty... still a lil red from da spanking gingerbread man gave me..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i like buttsecks..
who wants to run a train on me tonight at southside..

bring lube and trojans..
i like safe sex


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 08:10 PM~19185804
> *ready for magnificos?
> 
> 
> ...


Saw pats trey this morn at work and that bitch is CLEAN. Good job sic on paint.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks dave..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 29 2010, 12:19 PM~19189531
> *how about you paint the bottom of my booty... still a lil red from da spanking gingerbread man gave me..
> *


ewwwww u gay


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 29 2010, 12:21 PM~19189554
> *i like buttsecks..
> who wants to run a train on me tonight at southside..
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2010, 12:39 PM~19189645
> *:ugh:
> *


he's drunk posting :loco: :sprint:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2010, 07:51 AM~19188791
> *monday,back on the grind.. rides are almost ready..
> god i hate this show sometimes.. but its all worth it in the end
> *


word


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Nov 29 2010, 12:19 PM~19189531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man somebodys a fuckin cocksuckin assgobblin, and i bet its either a fat lazy mexican or a gay bootybumpin ***** :angry: 

you bitches got me, but when i see a chance i'm fuckin ya'll up :angry: :angry:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 29 2010, 10:45 AM~19189678
> *he's drunk posting :loco:  :sprint:
> *


 No its ture Pat turned his full time helper gay and his boy friend is this roofer name Mecario.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2010, 02:02 PM~19190257
> *No its ture Pat turned his full time helper gay and his boy friend is this roofer name Mecario.
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

RIP


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 29 2010, 12:19 PM~19189531
> *how about you paint the bottom of my booty... still a lil red from da spanking gingerbread man gave me..
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2010, 02:02 PM~19190257
> *No its ture Pat turned his full time helper gay and his boy friend is this roofer name Mecario.
> *



that was fuggn weak sauce :uh: at least i laughed at the other shit


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

Q'VO GENTE BEEN BUSY BUT I'M BACK!! CUT"N 3'S PAYASO WHAT UP BETO BIG JOHN WHERE YOU AT!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 29 2010, 03:22 PM~19190833
> *Q'VO GENTE BEEN BUSY BUT I'M BACK!! CUT"N 3'S PAYASO WHAT UP BETO BIG JOHN WHERE YOU AT!
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 29 2010, 01:10 PM~19190728
> *that was fuggn weak sauce :uh: at least i laughed at the other shit
> *


 Wasn't a joke just


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2010, 03:37 PM~19190962
> *Wasn't a joke just
> *



:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Nov 29 2010, 03:37 PM~19190962
> *Wasn't a joke just
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 29 2010, 04:36 PM~19191377
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 29 2010, 03:48 PM~19191035
> *:uh:
> *


monday nite **** fights!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 29 2010, 02:46 PM~19191448
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: .... :x:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 29 2010, 04:53 PM~19191493
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: .... :x:
> *



:wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 29 2010, 03:15 PM~19191639
> *:wave:
> *


whats cracking?


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 29 2010, 05:19 PM~19191674
> *whats cracking?
> *


shit!!!!!!! slow boogie!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Nov 29 2010, 03:23 PM~19191702
> *shit!!!!!!! slow boogie!!!!!
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 29 2010, 03:40 PM~19191808
> *
> *


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

WHOS SHOWING AT MAGNIFICOS?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: My cousin's '78 Riviera
































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2010, 07:08 AM~19188866
> *yea. im about to head out now. what time u get off work. stop by shortys. need some noids
> *


WE GOT SOME, HOW MANY YA NEED!!! ACCUMAX


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 28 2010, 06:28 PM~19184258
> *
> *


Dude Really i didn't know this was how u roll. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

GOT THEM ACCUMAX NOIDS IN STOCK.... 832-577-1731 OR 956-229-5073


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 29 2010, 06:44 PM~19193277
> *uffin:  My cousin's '78 Riviera
> 
> 
> ...


all u need is some old school crager or astro supremes and u ready.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

puffin: My cousin's '78 Riviera
































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by impalac_@Nov 29 2010, 08:09 PM~19193589
> *all u need is some old school crager or astro supremes and u ready.
> *



true!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 29 2010, 08:44 PM~19193277
> *uffin:  My cousin's '78 Riviera
> 
> 
> ...


curb feelers and dummy lights.. they doing it big down in brownsville..
 



:ugh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 29 2010, 07:00 PM~19193463
> *WE GOT SOME, HOW MANY YA NEED!!! ACCUMAX
> *


I don't need them anymore.noids weren't my problem


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2010, 08:05 PM~19194407
> *curb feelers and dummy lights.. they doing it big down in brownsville..
> 
> :ugh:
> *


Cars local idiot.get from under that shell of yours.and come out more often..
seen ride at shortys show Sunday..clean ride.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 29 2010, 09:05 PM~19194407
> *curb feelers and dummy lights.. they doing it big down in brownsville..
> 
> :ugh:
> *


it's in houston wey


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2010, 09:07 PM~19194431
> *Cars local idiot.get from under that shell of yours.and come out more often..
> seen ride at shortys show Sunday..clean ride.
> *


thanks, didn't make it on time to have it in but yeah we were there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 29 2010, 10:07 PM~19194431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i do like the tv antenna.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

IM READY FOR LOS MAGNIFICOS....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

for sale 230 obo


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 28 2010, 08:10 PM~19185804
> *ready for magnificos?
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Pat...Car Looks Firme....El Sic Got Down...!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Nov 29 2010, 10:55 PM~19195271
> *Orale Pat...Car Looks Firme....El Sic Got Down...!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro! yea, he's alright for a *****






















:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 29 2010, 03:03 PM~19191999
> *
> *



I HAVE AN 87 CUTTY WITH WRAPPED FRAME THAT NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER, WITH YOUR NAME ON IT.....FOR U $1000 CAUSE ITS TAKING UP TO MUCH SPACE.....PRICE WILL GO UP AGAIN SO JUMP ON IT!!!!  ALL U HOMIE.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 29 2010, 07:05 PM~19194409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Nov 29 2010, 08:57 PM~19195287
> *thanks bro!  yea, he's alright for a *****
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

ok mr paint my booty


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 29 2010, 08:00 PM~19193468
> *Dude Really i didn't know this was how u roll. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF
ohpeepinginmywindowlookingassnigga.........
they aren't pointy enough..lmao......
u got me on that one...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 29 2010, 11:35 PM~19196661
> *WTF
> ohpeepinginmywindowlookingassnigga.........
> they aren't pointy enough..lmao......
> ...


nikka i seen the extensions u bought for those oliwearpointystarbootslookinassnikka


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 29 2010, 08:38 PM~19194013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLACK AND YELLOW....
MAYNE FEELING THAT..
THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE FIRST SONGS I JAM IN THE LAC WITH THE top down........................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 29 2010, 11:38 PM~19196706
> *BLACK AND YELLOW....
> MAYNE FEELING THAT..
> THIS WILL BE ONE OF THE FIRST SONGS I JAM IN THE LAC WITH THE top down........................................................... :biggrin:
> *


with the boots on?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 29 2010, 11:38 PM~19196700
> *nikka i seen the extensions u bought for those oliwearpointystarbootslookinassnikka
> *


ohiboughtchillysomebootsforx-maxlookingassnikka.....
 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 29 2010, 11:41 PM~19196745
> *ohiboughtchillysomebootsforx-maxlookingassnikka.....
> :uh:
> *


wow nikka wow........oliamonchuntaritosdotcomlookingassnikka


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 29 2010, 11:40 PM~19196727
> *with the boots on?
> *


 :uh: :werd: :barf:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 29 2010, 11:42 PM~19196758
> *wow nikka wow........oliamonchuntaritosdotcomlookingassnikka
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 29 2010, 10:05 PM~19196301
> *I HAVE AN 87 CUTTY WITH WRAPPED FRAME THAT NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER, WITH YOUR NAME ON IT.....FOR U $1000 CAUSE ITS TAKING UP TO MUCH SPACE.....PRICE WILL GO UP AGAIN SO JUMP ON IT!!!!  ALL U HOMIE.
> *


  im washed up!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

The work continues no matter what!!!!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 29 2010, 09:00 PM~19193468
> *Dude Really i didn't know this was how u roll. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to wear them at the show?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 30 2010, 01:31 AM~19197337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's that goinin buddah?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 29 2010, 01:22 PM~19190833
> *Q'VO GENTE BEEN BUSY BUT I'M BACK!! CUT"N 3'S PAYASO WHAT UP BETO BIG JOHN WHERE YOU AT!
> *


welcome back carnal,


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 30 2010, 01:30 AM~19197799
> *Are you going to wear them at the show?
> *


NAW ... i got some black and yellow ones....


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 30 2010, 12:31 AM~19197337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good buddah ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Nov 30 2010, 01:43 AM~19197871
> *What's that goinin buddah?
> *



New motor and tranny for the cut dog.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Nov 30 2010, 08:11 AM~19199048
> *looking good buddah ...
> *


Thanks big homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 30 2010, 07:36 AM~19199164
> *New motor and tranny for the cut dog.
> *


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 29 2010, 11:31 PM~19197337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

T T T


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Nov 29 2010, 10:47 PM~19195135
> *for sale 230 obo NO TRADES!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

getting ready for magnificos :uh:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 29 2010, 07:00 PM~19193468
> *Dude Really i didn't know this was how u roll. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OYE BOILER. THOSE BOTAS LOOK LIKE MINE.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone showing at magnificos have a extra wristband?


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

que pasa H town


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

4 Members: *RAGALAC*, 210callejeros, HOUSTONEMADE, *$moneymaker$*

ragalac: another project coming to u soon!  , what up moneymaker :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 04:47 PM~19202267
> *anyone showing at magnificos have a extra wristband?
> *


713lowriderboy showing his huaraches at the next show.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 30 2010, 03:48 PM~19202801
> *713lowriderboy showing his huaraches at the next show.
> *


lol.. that fool was walking around the show singing along with the lil girls u had on the mic.. i was like ***** sing over there!!! lol


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 03:03 PM~19202421
> *4 Members: RAGALAC, 210callejeros, HOUSTONEMADE, $moneymaker$
> 
> ragalac: another project coming to u soon!   , what up moneymaker  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :sprint:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 30 2010, 04:46 PM~19203290
> *:wow: :sprint:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 04:49 PM~19203320
> *:happysad:
> *


u no i got ya


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 30 2010, 04:54 PM~19203346
> *u no i got ya
> *


have to finish this one.. I WILL FINISH...lol.. then on to my harley :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Nov 30 2010, 11:19 AM~19200182
> *:thumbsup:  looking good
> *


Thanks trying to get it done.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 04:58 PM~19203380
> *have to finish this one.. I WILL FINISH...lol.. then on to my harley  :biggrin:
> *


youll prolly finish 1 b4 i finish my lac..... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Nov 30 2010, 05:29 PM~19203715
> *youll prolly finish 1 b4 i finish my lac..... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :420: we will see.. i get impatient quickly...im trying to get something new on houstons streets..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Nov 30 2010, 12:14 PM~19201092
> *
> *


PM sent.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 05:51 PM~19202839
> *lol.. that fool was walking around the show singing along with the lil girls u had on the mic.. i was like ***** sing over there!!! lol
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

PULL UP!!!! :0 WE READY TO BREAK THIS BUMPER!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 30 2010, 06:08 PM~19203981
> *PULL UP!!!! :0  WE READY TO BREAK THIS BUMPER!!!
> *


lead will definitely do that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 30 2010, 08:08 PM~19203981
> *PULL UP!!!! :0  WE READY TO BREAK THIS BUMPER!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 05:40 PM~19203776
> *:yes:  :420: we will see.. i get impatient quickly...im trying to get something new on houstons streets..
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Nov 30 2010, 06:31 PM~19204168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  shooting for january 2011??? :happysad:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

Da homie mario from l.a. majestics rag towncar


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

WHAT UP HTOWN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 30 2010, 06:37 PM~19204218
> *Da homie mario from l.a. majestics rag towncar
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: pics of interior?? or its photoshopped!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

ITS A REAL RAG! IT CAME OUT GOOD DIDN'T IT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 30 2010, 06:43 PM~19204261
> *ITS A REAL RAG! IT CAME OUT GOOD DIDN'T IT
> *


seen that pic last year and it wasnt a real pic but if u say so..i wont argue. i will say nice pic! :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Nov 30 2010, 02:30 AM~19197799
> *Are you going to wear them at the show?
> *


if he don't i will


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 30 2010, 06:43 PM~19204261
> *ITS A REAL RAG! IT CAME OUT GOOD DIDN'T IT
> *


i only seen 2 rag lincolns.. one in washington that was on cl for sale and the one in az thats being done..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2010, 06:48 PM~19204306
> *if he don't i will
> *


maybe u and roberto g can take some pics together like him and slim did last year? :dunno:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

SO WHERES EVERYONE CRUSING AFTER THE SHOW?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2010, 07:48 PM~19204306
> *if he don't i will
> *


 :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic+Nov 30 2010, 08:37 PM~19204218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic+Nov 30 2010, 06:52 PM~19204355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so is that a yes or a yes?? :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 09:06 PM~19204474
> *all the slabs will be on main..
> so is that a yes or a yes??  :biggrin:
> *


dont know. but if it is, its better then mine. lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2010, 07:11 PM~19204513
> *dont know.  but if it is, its better then mine.  lol
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 prong mafia just did a drive by :biggrin: :biggrin: 












:guns: :guns: :run:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2010, 09:21 PM~19204593
> *3 prong mafia just did a drive by  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gay


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2010, 09:36 PM~19206073
> *gay
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 07:49 PM~19204326
> *maybe u and roberto g can take some pics together like him and slim did last year?  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 02:47 PM~19202267
> *anyone showing at magnificos have a extra wristband?
> *


x2


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 03:03 PM~19202421
> *4 Members: RAGALAC, 210callejeros, HOUSTONEMADE, $moneymaker$
> 
> ragalac: another project coming to u soon!   , what up moneymaker  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin bro


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 30 2010, 06:37 PM~19204218
> *Da homie mario from l.a. majestics rag towncar
> 
> 
> ...


whats good carnal :wow: damn came out nice been waiting 2 years too see it,


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Big I Hou Tex, Devious Sixty8

:wave:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Just seen Chris & Hugo reppin on fox 26 news. 62 lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2010, 09:36 PM~19206073
> *gay
> *


not as gay as you pulling in a parking lot full of lows, and u on 20s and vogues. in a stock lincoln.


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

payaso when is the quince


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

no its not photo shopped. damn kats be hatting on this bitch! lol


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 1 2010, 08:58 AM~19208749
> *payaso when is the quince
> *


January the 18Th  you wanna come????


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

i'm down homie!!


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2010, 07:21 PM~19204593
> *3 prong mafia just did a drive by  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I c ya


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 1 2010, 09:00 AM~19208770
> *no its not photo shopped. damn kats be hatting on this bitch! lol
> *


never hate around here.. just said i seen that pic before on this site and it was fake, now if your boy built one just like the pic i seen then thats what it is..


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Nov 29 2010, 10:47 PM~19195135
> *for sale 230 obo
> 
> 
> ...


*SOLD!!*


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 30 2010, 06:37 PM~19204218
> *Da homie mario from l.a. majestics rag towncar
> 
> 
> ...


guess imma hater... this pic is from 2009 in the lowrider mag, looks the same to me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 1 2010, 11:00 AM~19208770
> *no its not photo shopped. damn kats be hatting on this bitch! lol
> *


that photo is a photoshop.....if hes building one now i dont know..... u cant see that blue grass in the back ground????????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 1 2010, 10:38 AM~19209424
> *that photo is a photoshop.....if hes building one now i dont know..... u cant see that blue grass in the back ground????????
> *


ur a hater too.. i was just saying i seen that pic b4 and i think u posted it :happysad:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Dec 1 2010, 09:03 AM~19208499
> *Just seen Chris & Hugo reppin on fox 26 news.  62 lookin good! :thumbsup:
> *


*GRACIAS CARNAL!*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 12:39 PM~19209429
> *ur a hater too.. i was just saying i seen that pic b4 and i think u posted it  :happysad:
> *


i did post it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 1 2010, 10:41 AM~19209443
> *i did post it
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 1 2010, 12:40 PM~19209439
> *GRACIAS CARNAL!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2010, 11:12 AM~19209639
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Dec 1 2010, 09:41 AM~19209067
> *:thumbsup:  I c ya
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 01:21 PM~19209703
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dam i just seen a rag trey with top down on triple goldz hold up


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:0 patrick square pants ?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MIJITODEHOUSTON, Taste of True

:0 :0


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

hhheeelloooooo goodbuddy :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 1 2010, 12:40 PM~19209439
> *GRACIAS CARNAL!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 1 2010, 12:33 PM~19209800
> *hhheeelloooooo goodbuddy :0
> *


 :uh: WTF u doin up so early....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

jacked from sics paint topic....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/traffic/10...l-car-bike-show

Congrats !!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2010, 12:13 AM~19206993
> *x2
> *



put the car in and you would get one punk


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2010, 12:29 PM~19209765
> *dam i just seen a rag trey with top down on triple goldz hold up
> *



:0 let it down after i left toys r us :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 01:52 PM~19209955
> *jacked from sics paint topic....:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2010, 12:19 PM~19210176
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 02:20 PM~19210179
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2010, 12:31 PM~19210282
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 02:46 PM~19210400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man, they put metal legs in the pic also. :loco: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19210530


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2010, 01:12 PM~19210582
> *Man, they put metal legs in the pic also.  :loco:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19210530
> *


hahahahhahaa


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

LMAO! so whos bustin out something clean for magnificos!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 11:52 AM~19209955
> *jacked from sics paint topic....:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 1 2010, 01:48 PM~19210792
> *LMAO! so whos bustin out something clean for magnificos!!
> *


DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZ NUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *Cut N 3's, mrchavez, tito_ls*


:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Nov 29 2010, 03:22 PM~19190833
> *Q'VO GENTE BEEN BUSY BUT I'M BACK!! CUT"N 3'S PAYASO WHAT UP BETO BIG JOHN WHERE YOU AT!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 04:15 PM~19211041
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Cut N 3's, mrchavez, tito_ls
> :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 1 2010, 04:34 PM~19211290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wonder if that is still up on my myspace. :dunno: 



remix! remix! remix!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 05:15 PM~19211683
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 1 2010, 05:30 PM~19211797
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 1 2010, 03:30 PM~19211797
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: and one for that piece of shit cutlass i bought from u :uh: one for that chipping monte :uh: and one for that fleetwood with no ac :uh: , and the rest are for u being a bish!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2010, 03:32 PM~19211813
> *x2
> *


 :uh: one for your music selection at the show :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 05:33 PM~19211830
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:    and one for that piece of shit cutlass i bought from u  :uh:  one for that chipping monte  :uh:  and one for that fleetwood with no ac  :uh: , and the rest are for u being a bish!!!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 05:34 PM~19211839
> *:uh:  one for your music selection at the show  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Dec 1 2010, 03:41 PM~19211898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 05:43 PM~19211916
> *:x:  :sprint:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 1 2010, 03:48 PM~19211956
> *
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Its nice to b back to the states, hows the HLC familia doing


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Cut N 3's, mr.majestic, ChocolateThriller, Lord Goofy
 :wave: whats up homies :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 1 2010, 01:52 PM~19209955
> *jacked from sics paint topic....:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 30 2010, 09:21 PM~19204593
> *3 prong mafia just did a drive by  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2010, 11:36 PM~19206073
> *gay
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 1 2010, 09:41 AM~19209066
> *i'm down homie!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 30 2010, 09:36 PM~19206073
> *gay
> *


dont like the 3s i can do 2s also, all day long, gold or all chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 1 2010, 10:41 AM~19208646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats better.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a extra pair of 6.5 PIONEER speaker still in box, I never opened the box great for doors or replace your ogs ones... hit me up $30


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 1 2010, 08:05 PM~19214181
> *I have a extra pair of 6.5 PIONEER speaker still in box, I never opened the box great for doors or replace your ogs ones... hit me up $30
> *



SOLD


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 1 2010, 12:06 PM~19210058
> *put the car in and you would get one punk
> *


mini aint ready :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2010, 06:37 PM~19213363
> *dont like the 3s i can do 2s also, all day long, gold or all chrome  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 THAT SHIT LOOKS GANSTA :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 30 2010, 05:16 PM~19204023
> *lead will definitely do that!!!  :biggrin:
> *



no more lead unless its unleaded gasoline, i went broke and sold all the lead to finish EL CAZADOR!!!! :biggrin:  ALL STREET.....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 1 2010, 11:31 PM~19216478
> *no more lead unless its unleaded gasoline, i went broke and sold all the lead to finish EL CAZADOR!!!! :biggrin:   ALL STREET.....
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 1 2010, 11:08 PM~19216792
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE!!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 1 2010, 08:37 PM~19213363
> *dont like the 3s i can do 2s also, all day long, gold or all chrome  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :werd: :wow: :yes: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 1 2010, 11:31 PM~19216478
> *no more lead unless its unleaded gasoline, i went broke and sold all the lead to finish EL CAZADOR!!!! :biggrin:   ALL STREET.....
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2010, 09:19 AM~19217886
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 2 2010, 08:00 AM~19218044
> *
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Dec 1 2010, 08:11 PM~19213127
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 2 2010, 10:47 AM~19219244
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 2 2010, 12:54 PM~19219304
> *:uh:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

got this for sale .. motor , trans , harness and pcm
LT1 
1000.00 obo


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MsDani, *tito_ls*

:uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 1 2010, 10:43 PM~19214605
> *mini aint ready :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Dec 2 2010, 02:22 PM~19219949
> *
> *


whats good chulo?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 2 2010, 01:02 PM~19220235
> *got this for sale .. motor , trans , harness and pcm
> LT1
> 1000.00 obo
> ...


noe, did UTI teach u how to put this in my 60 i want to rip the spokes out my roadsters


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 2 2010, 08:24 PM~19222438
> *noe, did UTI teach u how to put this in my 60 i want to rip the spokes out my roadsters
> *


i wouldn't trust noe with your car. he might* consume *some babies in the back seat.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this show is kickin my ass..aintr neva been so tired in my life


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

LOW INC????? :uh: :roflmao: :dunno: hno: :run: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Houston,DFW passin thru


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 2 2010, 05:57 PM~19221792
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 2 2010, 10:32 PM~19224881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice mini truck :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2010, 10:13 AM~19227315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

does anyone here know how to set a carb 4 barrel rochester carb.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 3 2010, 12:32 AM~19224881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 3 2010, 01:06 AM~19225214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 2 2010, 10:21 PM~19224750
> *this show is kickin my ass..aintr neva been so tired in my life
> *


x2


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2010, 10:22 AM~19228219
> *x2
> *


x3 and aint takin no cars :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 3 2010, 12:00 PM~19228875
> *x3 and aint takin no cars :uh:
> *


x4, just an expectator :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2010, 03:01 PM~19229276
> *x4, just an expectator :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


spectator?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 3 2010, 01:23 PM~19229458
> *spectator?
> *


haha, thanks for the fix , u know my spanglish is all chingao :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 3 2010, 04:09 PM~19229795
> *haha, thanks for the fix , u know my spanglish is all chingao :biggrin:
> *


ya se loco.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any extra wristbands for the show for sale???


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93+Dec 2 2010, 03:02 PM~19220235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

for all who wear puma.... 
http://puma.promo.eprize.com/friends/displ...992d3a4e3d84185


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Lil' Jose ... I know you're ready, but they ain't ready for you! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

EVERYONE'S INVITED


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 3 2010, 03:21 PM~19230255
> *Lil' Jose ... I know you're ready, but they ain't ready for you! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 3 2010, 05:21 PM~19230255
> *Lil' Jose ... I know you're ready, but they ain't ready for you! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

nice patterns on the lincoln


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

* ACCUMAXS CHRISTMAS SALE! regular and heavy duty!

















ACCUMAX REGULAR SOLENOID $4.50 each, 









ACCUMAX HEAVY DUTY SOLENOID $6.00 each 


PAYPAL IS UNDER
[email protected]

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY HOUSTON RIDERS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

houston has a solenoid hookup... :biggrin: hoppers4life


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all washed up with no where to go :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2010, 08:15 PM~19232401
> *all washed up with no where to go  :happysad:
> *


washed up and juiced up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 3 2010, 05:21 PM~19230255
> *Lil' Jose ... I know you're ready, but they ain't ready for you! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 3 2010, 08:43 PM~19232645
> *washed up and juiced up
> *


zzzt zzzzt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:ugh:

http://www.chuntaritos.com/


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 3 2010, 07:40 PM~19231109
> *nice patterns on the lincoln
> *


bout to hit da road


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 4 2010, 12:18 AM~19233541
> *bout to hit da road
> *


be careful homie!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

...8 more hrs till set up time....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

6 and half hours til setup :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

break [email protected] da shop on dat grind


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

CRUNCH TIME TIL SHOWTIME :yessad:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2010, 02:06 AM~19234706
> *CRUNCH TIME TIL SHOWTIME :yessad:
> *


X2 HOMIE STILL UP PAINTING :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

for sale or trade 96fleetwood sliding rag and chrome undies 11k obo


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ha.. anybody hear radio commercial for the show on 97.9? warning people that only way to get in show is with tickets. "no wrist bands" guess they trying to knock peoples hustle.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2010, 04:58 PM~19238474
> *ha..  anybody hear radio commercial for the show on 97.9?  warning people that only way to get in show is with tickets.  "no wrist bands"  guess they trying to knock peoples hustle.
> *


bullshit..cuz people with cars get bands..maybe for people that try to come in the front with bands. but not for the back


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2010, 04:58 PM~19238474
> *ha..  anybody hear radio commercial for the show on 97.9?  warning people that only way to get in show is with tickets.  "no wrist bands"  guess they trying to knock peoples hustle.
> *


damn.. guess i have to pay the 20.00 bucks :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2010, 05:22 PM~19238605
> *bullshit..cuz people with cars get bands..maybe for people that try to come in the front with bands. but not for the back
> *


so wrist bands get back door entrance and dont have to wait in line????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2010, 06:01 PM~19238864
> *so wrist bands get back door entrance and dont have to wait in line????
> *


lol.. buttsects!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2010, 07:22 PM~19238605
> *bullshit..cuz people with cars get bands..maybe for people that try to come in the front with bands. but not for the back
> *


 most all of us know that. but way radio commercial said it was different. guess thats to talk people out of buying wrist bands people are hustling.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 4 2010, 06:15 PM~19238960
> *lol.. buttsects!!!
> *


thats a different color wrist band for that :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2010, 07:03 PM~19239245
> *thats a different color wrist band for that  :biggrin:
> *


lol...see yall fools tomorrow at the show..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

*built in a lil over a month*.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
























SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :boink:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 08:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 4 2010, 09:31 PM~19239472
> *lookin good slim
> *


THANKX BRO.......THAT LAC LOOKIN VERY NICE.....CANT WAIT TO GO DIPPIN {NO ****} :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAYUM


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is fuckin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I have over 500 pics for the show already but I'm to tired to start posting so take your asses to the show tomorrow and see all the clean line ups.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 08:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


damn that bitch is clean


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


i see u Slim.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 4 2010, 06:58 PM~19238474
> *ha..  anybody hear radio commercial for the show on 97.9?  warning people that only way to get in show is with tickets.  "no wrist bands"  guess they trying to knock peoples hustle.
> *


I want to know y they told everyone pre-sale way 15 then charged 25???? :uh:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

STANGIN


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 5 2010, 07:58 AM~19243405
> *I want to know y they told everyone pre-sale way 15 then charged 25???? :uh:
> *


 greed ?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 5 2010, 07:58 AM~19243405
> *I want to know y they told everyone pre-sale way 15 then charged 25???? :uh:
> *


from what i heard 979 sold wego the bands for a certain price.. then turn and around and raised it when they went to pick them up..


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...



 MUCH PROPS TO THAT BOY SLIM... :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD SLIM DAWG :thumbsup: GUESS I AM NEXT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 07:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the 1st place!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

That boy Slim :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Whats up Slab rider, thanks for the coronas


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:run: :run: what a show!!! uffin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks for the props homies.........could not have done it without SIC713 AND SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS ...... nick hugo robert vincent.........and the encuragement from folx that just wanted to see me ride .......... im back.......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

I SUPPORTED THIS SHOW SINCE 1995.... DONT DO IT FOR A TROPHY OR PLAQUE... JUST TO REPRESENT MY CLUB.COUNCIL AND MOVEMENT...BUT CAME HOME WITH TWO AWARDS.... 2ND PLACE IN 80'S LUXURY MILD AND HALL OF FAME SUPPORTER FOR HLC.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Any one have info on the hop ?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2010, 09:46 PM~19249159
> *I SUPPORTED THIS SHOW SINCE 1995.... DONT DO IT FOR A TROPHY OR PLAQUE... JUST TO REPRESENT MY CLUB.COUNCIL AND MOVEMENT...BUT CAME HOME WITH TWO AWARDS.... 2ND PLACE IN 80'S LUXURY MILD AND HALL OF  FAME SUPPORTER FOR HLC.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB*


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Any one know where i can get a 93 Fleetwood Hood for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Or let me know if you guys see my Kandy Green hood on I45/Cambell let me know! :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 5 2010, 10:13 PM~19249489
> *Any one know where i can get a 93 Fleetwood Hood for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Or let me know if you guys see my Kandy Green hood on I45/Cambell let me know! :happysad:
> *


OUCH.....SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2010, 11:46 PM~19249159
> *I SUPPORTED THIS SHOW SINCE 1995.... DONT DO IT FOR A TROPHY OR PLAQUE... JUST TO REPRESENT MY CLUB.COUNCIL AND MOVEMENT...BUT CAME HOME WITH TWO AWARDS.... 2ND PLACE IN 80'S LUXURY MILD AND HALL OF  FAME SUPPORTER FOR HLC.
> 
> 
> ...


You guys looking good out there. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 5 2010, 10:13 PM~19249489
> *Any one know where i can get a 93 Fleetwood Hood for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Or let me know if you guys see my Kandy Green hood on I45/Cambell let me know! :happysad:
> *


9562295073 i got it :wow:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 6 2010, 12:13 AM~19249503
> *OUCH.....SORRY TO HEAR THAT
> *


Just glad no one got hurt or any other vehicles got damaged. The hood is something that can be replaced.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 6 2010, 12:17 AM~19249559
> *9562295073 i got it :wow:
> *


PM sent!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 6 2010, 12:13 AM~19249489
> *Any one know where i can get a 93 Fleetwood Hood for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Or let me know if you guys see my Kandy Green hood on I45/Cambell let me know! :happysad:
> *


You can have mine, the color is a little off


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


mega propd bro!!  real lowrider at hart


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 6 2010, 12:26 AM~19249660
> *You can have mine, the color is a little off
> *


I appreciate it! I'll call you during the week.:cheesy:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2010, 09:42 PM~19249123
> *thanks for the props homies.........could not have done it without SIC713 AND SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS ...... nick hugo robert vincent.........and the encuragement from folx that just wanted to see me ride .......... im back.......
> *


LOOKING GOOD SLIM....INDIVIDUALS LOOKING FIRME.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


Much props to my boy Slim for all those long days/nights trying to get his ride rolling!Looking good!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 5 2010, 10:09 PM~19249443
> *EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


  CONGRATS TO EVERYONE IN MY EMPIRE FAM THAT WON AN AWARD :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 5 2010, 10:13 PM~19249489
> *Any one know where i can get a 93 Fleetwood Hood for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Or let me know if you guys see my Kandy Green hood on I45/Cambell let me know! :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind+Dec 5 2010, 10:17 PM~19249547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

was a great show, congrats to all the winners  looking forward to next year


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 5 2010, 10:42 PM~19249123
> *thanks for the props homies.........could not have done it without SIC713 AND SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS ...... nick hugo robert vincent.........and the encuragement from folx that just wanted to see me ride .......... im back.......
> *


*MUCH PROPS TO YOU HOMIE! I WITNESSED THE UPS AND DOWNS OF YOUR BUILD, BUT YOU DIDNT THROW THE TOWEL IN AND CALLED IT QUITS....WELL DESERVED 1ST PLACE MY BROTHER :thumbsup: *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Good seein a lot of lows at the show, congrats to everyone that came.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


Came out clean bro, doin it chip foose "overhaulin" style lol


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

made it in from da show bout 30 min ago. good show, good seeing a lot of old homies n new ones. great lineups of lowriders. That made the trip worth comin home for a week.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 12:43 AM~19250356
> *Good seein a lot of lows at the show, congrats to everyone that came.
> *


First time seein your car in person, that thing is nice.


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

damn i had to work ! I shall be in the pit next year :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*THANKS TO ALL C.C. AND SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT TO THE AFTER SET UP PARTY. THUMBS UP TO TONY AND JOHNATHAN FOR GETTING DOWN ON THE GRILL. THUMBS UP TO BIG JOHN FOR KEEPING THE MOOD RIGHT WITH THE MUSIC. SPECIAL THANKS TO LONLEY ASS PRIMO FROM MAJESTICS DFW(WIRELESS DUMPS?) AND OF COURSE TO NEW STYLE C.C. FOR TAKING THE TIME TO COME OUT AND KICK IT WITH US......SOME OF YOU ARE GONNA BE HUNG OVER AT THE SHOW :biggrin: *


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 3 2010, 04:21 PM~19230255
> *Lil' Jose ... I know you're ready, but they ain't ready for you! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looked forward to seeing this car but didn't see it at the show. hno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 09:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 

LOOKS FKN GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 5 2010, 10:28 PM~19248961
> *Whats up Slab rider, thanks for the coronas
> *


Thanks for coming out and kicking it with the big R.O. :h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX+Dec 6 2010, 12:30 AM~19249712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys.......MARTIN U PUT IT DOWN AS WELL......I NEVER WILL FORGET THE LOOK ON UR FACE WHEN SHANE WAS PAINTIN THE BELLY AND THE COLOR DIDNT MATCH TILL HE SPRAYD THE CANDY


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2010, 08:02 AM~19251509
> *thanks guys.......MARTIN U PUT IT DOWN AS WELL......I NEVER WILL FORGET THE LOOK ON UR FACE WHEN SHANE WAS PAINTIN THE BELLY AND THE COLOR DIDNT MATCH TILL HE SPRAYD THE CANDY
> *



both of yall got well deserved trophes!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2010, 09:02 AM~19251509
> *thanks guys.......MARTIN U PUT IT DOWN AS WELL......I NEVER WILL FORGET THE LOOK ON UR FACE WHEN SHANE WAS PAINTIN THE BELLY AND THE COLOR DIDNT MATCH TILL HE SPRAYD THE CANDY
> *


hahahhahaha yea was funny...."man the color doesn't match"

martin, that's the base

"oh"


props to you slimmy, u busted that one down


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 6 2010, 06:42 AM~19251003
> *Looked forward to seeing this car but didn't see it at the show. hno:
> *


 :0 



:drama:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 6 2010, 09:55 AM~19252213
> *hahahhahaha yea was funny...."man the color doesn't match"
> 
> martin, that's the base
> ...


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR it will be back at southside soon.....to finish the setup and bust it down for the chrome drawz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2010, 10:17 AM~19252366
> *it will be back at southside soon.....to finish the setup and bust it down for the chrome drawz
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

First time showing and got my first trophie.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Dec 6 2010, 11:21 AM~19252397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all them lowriders on the street would completely shut westheimer down...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2010, 01:22 PM~19252821
> *all them lowriders on the street would completely shut westheimer down...
> *


there was alot when we were leaving


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2010, 11:22 AM~19252821
> *all them lowriders on the street would completely shut westheimer down...
> *


word


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 6 2010, 12:13 AM~19249489
> *Any one know where i can get a 93 Fleetwood Hood for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Or let me know if you guys see my Kandy Green hood on I45/Cambell let me know! :happysad:
> *


man I heard about that, sorry to hear, but you gotta thank god that the hood didnt damage the other rides


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 2 2010, 02:02 PM~19220235
> *got this for sale .. motor , trans , harness and pcm
> LT1
> 1000.00 obo
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 6 2010, 09:30 AM~19251376
> *Thanks for coming out and kicking it with the big R.O. :h5:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO OUR PARTY AND KICKED IT WITH US FROM FIRME, INDIVIDUALS, BROWN IMPRESSIONS, DALLAS LOWRIDERS, SOLO RIDERS (SORRY IF I LEFT ANYBODY OUT ... IT'S KIND OF A BLUR :biggrin: ) AND OF COURSE ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY BROTHERS AND SISTERS FROM ALL OVER THE COUNTRY.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 03:07 PM~19253743
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 11:39 AM~19252995
> *there was alot when we were leaving
> *


i wanted to stick around but had to get my shit back to storage before 9p. then i hit my head on the roof of southern smoke :0 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 6 2010, 08:30 AM~19251376
> *Thanks for coming out and kicking it with the big R.O. :h5:
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 4 2010, 06:10 PM~19239299
> *built in a lil over a month.....IM BACK MUTHAFUCKASSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


  loOokin good! I heard they out lookin for u...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 03:07 PM~19253743
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


That black 64 was hurting me, I dont even have one yet


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 6 2010, 03:30 PM~19254417
> *That black 64 was hurting me, I dont even have one yet*


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2010, 02:16 PM~19254299
> * loOokin good! I heard they out lookin for u...
> 
> *


he is not hard to find , ONLY 2003 towncar LIFTED on the STREETS of houston now.. :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2010, 03:49 PM~19254093
> *i wanted to stick around but had to get my shit back to storage before 9p.  then i hit my head on the roof of southern smoke  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha, shouldve opened it with your tall azz self LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 6 2010, 04:30 PM~19254417
> *That black 64 was hurting me, I dont even have one yet
> *


ha, it hurt me too, in the pocket :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 02:40 PM~19254505
> *ha, it hurt me too, in the pocket  :happysad:
> *


 :0 must be nice


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 6 2010, 04:42 PM~19254521
> *:0 must be nice
> *


not really no  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 02:44 PM~19254544
> *not really no    :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2010, 03:09 PM~19254820
> *
> *


thanks for the drink coaster...lol..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my new models


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

white girl can get it anyday.. other two blk bitches :ugh::barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 6 2010, 03:21 PM~19254930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 6 2010, 04:05 PM~19254242
> *
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 6 2010, 02:51 PM~19253636
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 6 2010, 03:30 PM~19254998
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## EL CENTENARIO (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2010, 03:21 PM~19254930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean i need a quote on the regal


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CENTENARIO_@Dec 6 2010, 03:49 PM~19255139
> *clean i need a quote on the regal
> *


not for hire.. j/k


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got a lac for sale, yall saw it yesterday.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572298


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Fuck it, life goes on.  "EL CENTENARIO" Nice name

"Si eres pobre te umilla la gente, si eres rico te trata muy bien. Un amigo se metio a la mafia porque pobre ya no quiso ser. Ahora tiene dinero de sobra, con costales le pagan al mes.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Dec 6 2010, 12:21 PM~19252397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i loved this one... :biggrin: Just right


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2010, 05:21 PM~19254930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dunno bout the dewd in the middle :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 6 2010, 04:33 PM~19254450
> *he is not hard to find , ONLY 2003 towncar LIFTED on the STREETS of houston now..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 04:04 PM~19255288
> *dunno bout the dewd in the middle  :happysad:
> *


yea that piece of shit is worthless


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 6 2010, 06:09 PM~19255335
> *yea that piece of shit is worthless
> *


that was you? LMAO, I concur haha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 04:10 PM~19255349
> *that was you? LMAO, I concur haha
> *


lol.. ole friendly ass was talking to me and didnt know who i was.... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*SLIM!!!!*


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 04:24 PM~19255464
> *SLIM!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: i wanna see what u got planned for it next


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 06:24 PM~19255464
> *SLIM!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 , nice pics.........mine came out like shit.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 6 2010, 06:12 PM~19255362
> *lol.. ole friendly ass was talking to me and didnt know who i was.... :biggrin:
> *


i was a bit on the tipsy side LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 04:40 PM~19255567
> *i was a bit on the tipsy side LOL
> *


i always am...lol... :420: ...nice meeting you though...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 6 2010, 06:41 PM~19255574
> *i always am...lol...  :420: ...nice meeting you though...
> *


ha, likewise, but for some reason I thought you were messican :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 04:48 PM~19255635
> *ha, likewise, but for some reason I thought you were messican  :dunno:
> *


is it because i hang out with darkness?? :rimshot:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 6 2010, 06:50 PM~19255661
> *is it because i hang out with darkness??  :rimshot:
> *


thats racist...........LOL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 04:55 PM~19255701
> *thats racist...........LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 04:24 PM~19255464
> *SLIM!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 04:24 PM~19255464
> *SLIM!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dammm


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 03:07 PM~19253743
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


did you invite her to the wheel?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2010, 08:35 PM~19256704
> *did you invite her to the wheel?
> *


eho de la chingada or sumthin like that


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2010, 06:45 PM~19256825
> *eho de la chingada or sumthin like that
> 
> 
> ...


Y young get all emotional on me when I told dat bitch to come out that dress......"hey man that's my boys girlfriend".....but 2 seconds b4 she was 98% bukked ass naked!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Somebody get da capitan pics ready for el chino


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2010, 09:01 PM~19256999
> *Y young get all emotional on me when I told dat bitch to come out that dress......"hey man that's my boys girlfriend".....but 2 seconds b4 she was 98% bukked ass naked!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Somebody get da capitan pics ready for el chino
> *


 :0 

:roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 6 2010, 05:39 PM~19255556
> *:0 , nice pics.........mine came out like shit.
> *


*THANKS*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 6 2010, 08:35 PM~19256704
> *did you invite her to the wheel?
> *


Maybe.... :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 6 2010, 09:01 PM~19256999
> *Y young get all emotional on me when I told dat bitch to come out that dress......"hey man that's my boys girlfriend".....but 2 seconds b4 she was 98% bukked ass naked!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Somebody get da capitan pics ready for el chino
> *


 :0


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Any shows comeing up besides Rollers Only Toy Drive ??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Houston Region Tour Winners! Thanks to everyone who supported the 2010 tour!

Club Champions- Certified 



Tour Champion- Bighead- Rollerz Only



Full Custom Champion- Fernando – Certified



Semi Custom Champion- Smokey- Kings of the Street



Mild Custom Champion- David- Juiced



Bike Champion- Jonathen- Just Us



Street Custom Champion- John- Juiced


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 6 2010, 07:52 PM~19257588
> *:biggrin:
> *


  wut up bro


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 6 2010, 09:51 PM~19257565
> *Houston Region Tour Winners! Thanks to everyone who supported the 2010 tour!
> 
> 
> ...



congrats


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 6 2010, 07:51 PM~19257565
> *Houston Region Tour Winners! Thanks to everyone who supported the 2010 tour!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to four of my HLC brothers who won....  and to big head from RO gulfcoast


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 6 2010, 04:16 PM~19254299
> * loOokin good! I heard they out lookin for u...
> 
> *


thankx........yea yea yea what for??... did they want the 1st place trophy?????? :biggrin:.....funny cuz i heard the same thing about u


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Nov 29 2010, 07:03 PM~19193518
> *GOT THEM ACCUMAX NOIDS IN STOCK.... 832-577-1731 OR 956-229-5073
> *


wat good carnalito how is da ride comin along bro?


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Dec 6 2010, 08:31 PM~19258043
> *
> *


wut up homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2010, 05:21 PM~19254930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1<s>0</s>2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2010, 08:43 PM~19258185
> *1<s>0</s>2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

maaaaaayyyyynnnnneeeeeee.....can't stop, won't stop


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 6 2010, 07:51 PM~19257565
> *Houston Region Tour Winners! Thanks to everyone who supported the 2010 tour!
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice pix hugo


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 6 2010, 10:39 PM~19258918
> *Nice pix hugo
> *


*THANK YOU HOMIE :thumbsup: *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

good turn out at da show?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:wow: :wow: who's mc?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 6 2010, 10:43 PM~19258185
> *1<s>0</s>2
> *


Lmao! X2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2010, 09:52 PM~19259080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I just got back home and wanted to jump on here real quick and say that i had a blast in your city. H-Town got it goin on for sure!.. and you have some beautiful ladies down there!!!... and a few ugly ones too. :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 6 2010, 10:52 PM~19259080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*BELONGS TO A CUSTOMER FROM A&M CUSTOMS IN FUNKYTOWN(RED22/FROGGY)*


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 6 2010, 10:16 PM~19259322
> *BELONGS TO A CUSTOMER FROM A&M CUSTOMS IN FUNKYTOWN(RED22/FROGGY)
> *


well its a clean MC and i like the paint!!


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 6 2010, 11:39 PM~19258918
> *Nice pix hugo
> *


X63 :wow:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

MONEY SHOT RIGHT THERE


----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

>


[/quote]
nice pics there homie,looks like it was a good show i hope ill make it next year!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn that's a lot of trannies :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

some got some nice racks though :teehee!:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2010, 10:25 AM~19261748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf... And weres rid stewart hes gonna blow loads over trannies with the quickness


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 7 2010, 09:07 AM~19261999
> *Wtf... And weres rid stewart hes gonna blow loads over trannies with the quickness
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73withaswangitude_@Dec 7 2010, 03:20 AM~19260731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that was one crazy ass ride, nice meeting you bro


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> X63 :wow:
> [/quot]
> 
> *GRACIAS NESTOR :thumbsup: *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2010, 08:25 AM~19261748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slim reconize anyone there.. bottom right corner.. lepord top.. adrians sister


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 2 2010, 02:02 PM~19220235
> *got this for sale .. motor , trans , harness and pcm
> LT1
> 1000.00 obo
> ...


NO ONE WANTS TO STEP THERE GAME UP?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 12:49 PM~19262748
> *slim reconize anyone there.. bottom right corner.. lepord top.. adrians sister
> *


her, the white one next to the black chick in red and the one behind the blurred face chick on back row are the only decent ones. the others are too ghetto. :|


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

well finally got laid off, so now have planty of time to work on project :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 7 2010, 11:17 AM~19262952
> *NO ONE WANTS TO STEP THERE GAME UP?
> *


i will need one but not yet how many miles on it/


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2010, 12:30 PM~19263525
> *well finally got laid off, so now have planty of time to work on project :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: orale loco :wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2010, 12:35 PM~19263568
> *:wow:  :wow: orale loco  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thanks homie, hey the rear ballon tires are just dummies :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 6 2010, 07:03 PM~19257679
> *thankx........yea yea yea what for??... did they want the 1st place trophy?????? :biggrin:.....funny cuz i heard the same thing about u
> *


Lol... :biggrin: Do ur thang homie...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2010, 12:39 PM~19263590
> *thanks homie, hey the rear ballon tires are just dummies :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2010, 01:34 PM~19263554
> *i will need one but not yet how many miles on it/
> *


115XXX WHEN I PULLED IT OUT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 7 2010, 02:05 PM~19264263
> *115XXX WHEN I PULLED IT OUT
> *


pm sent


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 7 2010, 08:25 AM~19261748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 7 2010, 12:30 PM~19263525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 7 2010, 12:34 PM~19263554
> *i will need one but not yet how many miles on it/
> *


 :0


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

my son :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 7 2010, 03:36 PM~19265007
> *my son  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2010, 12:30 PM~19263525
> *well finally got laid off, so now have planty of time to work on project :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: wat exactly is goin on here? thats a clean ass ls clip
anything to spare? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 04:26 PM~19265551
> *:0  :cheesy: wat exactly is goin on here? thats a clean ass ls clip
> anything to spare? :biggrin:
> *


frame swap *****


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 04:28 PM~19265577
> *frame swap *****
> *


hijo de tu bich lol
on wat car! is wat i wanted to know :buttkick:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 04:34 PM~19265631
> *hijo de tu bich lol
> on wat car! is wat i wanted to know :buttkick:
> *


white car is gettin the new red wrapped frame.. back bumperin bitch...


how that 1st place trophy feel after all this fkin work


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 04:39 PM~19265666
> *white car is gettin the new red wrapped frame.. back bumperin bitch...
> how that 1st place trophy feel after all this fkin work
> *


my bumper is fiberglass so none for me please :nono: :biggrin: 
i never set out to win, i just wanted to do build it how i wanted it, all in my garage, my two hands, my hard work


but ...the trophy is the icing on the cake :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 04:47 PM~19265731
> *my bumper is fiberglass so none for me please :nono:  :biggrin:
> i never set out to win, i just wanted to do build it how i wanted it, all in my garage, my two hands, my hard work
> but ...the trophy is the icing on the cake :biggrin:
> *


lol
already..


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 04:47 PM~19265731
> *my bumper is fiberglass so none for me please :nono:  :biggrin:
> i never set out to win, i just wanted to do build it how i wanted it, all in my garage, my two hands, my hard work
> but ...the trophy is the icing on the cake :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 04:49 PM~19265740
> *lol
> already..
> *


but u already know, this car wouldnt b where its at with out mister Sic, and my good homies Wrath and Salinas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 04:56 PM~19265807
> *but u already know, this car wouldnt b where its at with out mister Sic, and my good homies Wrath and Salinas
> *


fuck yo elco, fuck sic, fuck yo trophy..lol.. j/k congrats


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 7 2010, 05:04 PM~19265891
> *Loving the single life.... uffin:
> *


"r u hot ? "


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2010, 04:58 PM~19265839
> *fuck yo elco, fuck sic, fuck yo trophy..lol.. j/k congrats
> *


 :squint: a-hole :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 05:06 PM~19265915
> *:squint: a-hole :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: what it do.. can i get that ls yet? :happysad:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2010, 05:07 PM~19265921
> *:biggrin:  what it do.. can i get that ls yet?  :happysad:
> *


u can suck my big nuts


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 05:10 PM~19265946
> *u can suck my big nuts
> *


ill pass but thanks for asking :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: *sic713*, MxBlancaG, drnitrus

did u get the pic i sent u earlier?? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Dec 7 2010, 04:56 PM~19265807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 05:12 PM~19265969
> *
> hell no
> *


oh well nevermind then


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2010, 05:11 PM~19265957
> *ill pass but thanks for asking  :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 05:18 PM~19266003
> *
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 04:26 PM~19265551
> *:0  :cheesy: wat exactly is goin on here? thats a clean ass ls clip
> anything to spare? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 7 2010, 02:30 PM~19263525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 05:18 PM~19266003
> *
> *


Are you home right now?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 7 2010, 05:25 PM~19266060
> *Are you home right now?
> *


dam stalker! lol
yea im here...enjoying a work free day :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 05:27 PM~19266077
> *dam stalker! lol
> yea im here...enjoying a work free day :biggrin:
> *


LMAO I'm swinging by


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 7 2010, 05:28 PM~19266089
> *LMAO I'm swinging by
> *


Bet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 7 2010, 02:27 PM~19264419
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2010, 05:12 PM~19265969
> *fa sho. i help when i can..
> hell no
> *


glad this mc doesnt have a coating under the body, easier to clean :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2010, 05:34 PM~19266157
> *glad this mc doesnt have a coating under the body, easier to clean :biggrin:
> *


ooooo man! i just had it on the wheel wells and dat shit was no JOKE :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 05:36 PM~19266174
> *ooooo man! i just had it on the wheel wells  and dat shit was no JOKE :wow:
> *


u aint lying


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 7 2010, 02:47 PM~19263640
> *Lol... :biggrin: Do ur thang homie...
> *


im done with that hoppin shit yall can have it......im gonna enjoy this one for a while...... six batts two pumps


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so now that im back on feet when we rollin again.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 7 2010, 06:15 PM~19266557
> *im done with that chippin shit yall can have it......im gonna enjoy this one for a while...... six batts two pumps
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2010, 08:26 PM~19266671
> *:h5:
> *


thankx for the correction .....lets build u a lincoln ***** :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 7 2010, 06:31 PM~19266699
> *thankx for the correction .....lets build u a lincoln ***** :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: after jan.4  hopefully hno:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 7 2010, 06:15 PM~19266557
> *im done with that hoppin shit yall can have it......im gonna enjoy this one for a while...... six batts two pumps
> *


   cruiseeeee


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 7 2010, 07:31 PM~19266702
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 7 2010, 07:00 PM~19267026
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2010, 08:10 PM~19267108
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 7 2010, 07:12 PM~19267120
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


yea..thanks for my free rita :angry:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

smoke one relax the mind


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 7 2010, 04:47 PM~19265731
> *my bumper is fiberglass so none for me please :nono:  :biggrin:
> i never set out to win, i just wanted to do build it how i wanted it, all in my garage, my two hands, my hard work
> but ...the trophy is the icing on the cake :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2010, 08:13 PM~19267140
> *yea..thanks for my free rita  :angry:
> *


nikka when i saw u i was already tipsy then a mutha....lmao.....u shoulda came by our booth i would of hooked u up...shit i got a whole case here at da shop.....dunno how long that will last lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2010, 08:14 PM~19267150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


trying for the upskirt i see...lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2010, 07:14 PM~19267150
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 7 2010, 07:15 PM~19267159
> *nikka when i saw u i was already tipsy then a mutha....lmao.....u shoulda came by our booth i would of hooked u up...shit i got a whole case here at da shop.....dunno how long that will last lol
> *


I got a whole case to


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Dec 7 2010, 07:28 PM~19267294
> *I got a whole case to
> *


hook it up!!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Dec 7 2010, 07:16 PM~19267171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 7 2010, 11:20 PM~19268975
> *
> *


sup homie, it was good meeting you at the show


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

nice pics there homie,looks like it was a good show i hope ill make it next year!!!! 
[/quote]

*YOUR WELCOME ON THE PICS BRO, NEXT YEAR SHOULD TOP THIS ONE! *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 7 2010, 10:21 PM~19268982
> *sup homie, it was good meeting you at the show
> *


chillin, same here, lac looked good...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2010, 07:14 PM~19267150
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 real nice elco


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i wish i could of kept mine back in the days . ride looks sick homie


----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 7 2010, 07:17 PM~19267180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas  
I just need these plates squared out so I can cruise


----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)

Took to Laredo 2nd place 70's Street Lowrider!!!


























Special Thanks to Individuals, Desert Dreams, Traffic and my homie Humberto


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 7 2010, 09:15 PM~19267159
> *nikka when i saw u i was already tipsy then a mutha....lmao.....u shoulda came by our booth i would of hooked u up...shit i got a whole case here at da shop.....dunno how long that will last lol
> *




:cheesy: Tonight it should be finnished. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Dec 8 2010, 05:38 AM~19270654
> *:cheesy: Tonight it should be finnished. :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2010, 09:14 PM~19267150
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Rollerz Only toydrive flyers are up.  

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm

http://www.thebeat713.com/main.htm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2010, 08:14 PM~19267150
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Congrads homie thats the way real riders do it. All in the garage!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

you houston boys aint ready for this........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know a good machine shop. i need some work done for a little project im working on. need to make some aluminum threaded inserts. if anyone knows a good machine shop let me know. thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 8 2010, 01:20 PM~19272440
> *
> *


que onda con tu compa' el street'chow???

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572549

:burn:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 8 2010, 12:57 PM~19272747
> *
> COMING SOON>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*CHECK 65RIVIS TOPIC, GANG OF PICS THAT HE TOOK OF THE SHOW  
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557705\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557705</a>*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 8 2010, 12:29 PM~19273079
> *que onda con tu compa' el street'chow???
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572549
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73withaswangitude_@Dec 8 2010, 04:42 AM~19270572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE WE CAN MAKE IT DOWN TO LARADO 1 DAY HOMIE


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 8 2010, 02:09 PM~19273364
> *
> *


Gotta shake the bushes a little to see if they ready!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73withaswangitude_@Dec 7 2010, 02:26 AM~19260841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The one in the blue polka dot is my fav :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 8 2010, 01:17 PM~19272957
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you houston boys aint ready for this........
> ...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 8 2010, 12:53 AM~19270157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 8 2010, 01:17 PM~19272957
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you houston boys aint ready for this........
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 7 2010, 09:14 PM~19267150
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Dec 8 2010, 06:13 PM~19276595
> *Nice!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 8 2010, 12:17 PM~19272957
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you houston boys aint ready for this........
> ...


was that 2day?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone know somebody lookin for a first car got this for 2k few dings but runs perfect















































[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Did u get a ring


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2010, 08:43 PM~19278375
> *was that 2day?
> *


no .... sat joto :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 8 2010, 03:58 PM~19275035
> *wat made u sell urs? i do member u had one with the clip on but not the bumper
> :
> *


the shop where i was working at the time closed down and they told me last minute i didnt have a place to take itsold it cheap and in payments


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 8 2010, 12:17 PM~19272957
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you houston boys aint ready for this........
> ...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 9 2010, 07:02 AM~19281709
> *the shop where i was working at the time closed down and they told me last minute i didnt have a place to take itsold it cheap and in payments
> *


 :uh: ponte a trabar :biggrin: mejor


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

More work on the motor today hopefully should be back all together by end of day.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 8 2010, 04:52 PM~19274313
> *
> *


ha, he fainted like a girly man :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 8 2010, 10:43 PM~19278375
> *was that 2day?
> *


4 days ago guey


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Dec 9 2010, 07:02 AM~19281709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yea? 

 
pics

or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Dec 9 2010, 07:59 AM~19281957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i sold it to carlos one of your ex member i dont know what he has done with it


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

is there a show at the armadillo flea market this saturday?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for gold bar e&g grille for 80-92 cadillac anyone have one lmk


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 9 2010, 10:09 AM~19282480
> *who has it? I actually need a ls grill
> 
> oh yea?
> ...



They will be coming soon sir.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

I HAVE 4 SALE A 59-60 DASH THAT I HAD SHIPPED TO ME FOR A PROJECT, DIDNT USE IT AFTER ALL PAYED 350 ILL TAKE 300 U CAN PUT IN A 59 OR 60 OR IN A G-BODY


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

MONTE CARLO


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Dec 9 2010, 11:26 AM~19282575
> *is there a show at the armadillo flea market this saturday?
> *


i hear on the panich channel there is one at champions chevrolet....all i understod was lowriders and champions chevrolet gulf fwy and fuqua


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 7 2010, 07:13 PM~19267141
> *smoke one relax the mind
> *


HOW DID U NO.....BOUT TO BURN THA DOE DOE...... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

whats the deal for friday nite.... Princes??? :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 9 2010, 09:55 AM~19282805
> *They will be coming soon sir.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2010, 03:55 PM~19255192
> *i got a lac for sale, yall saw it yesterday.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=572298
> *


*SOLD*


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2010, 06:41 PM~19286990
> *SOLD
> *


ballin..... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 9 2010, 06:42 PM~19286997
> *ballin..... :uh:
> *


wait til i dump the 60. buying a farm, fuck lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody got a new #13 marz pumphead..


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2010, 08:55 PM~19287663
> *anybody got a new #13 marz pumphead..
> *



:uh:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Dec 9 2010, 11:26 AM~19282575
> *is there a show at the armadillo flea market this saturday?
> *


Yeah there is. Being put on by Dj Spanky and Texasmade


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN FOR MY SONS BIKE PLEASE...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Dec 9 2010, 08:25 PM~19288031
> *Yeah there is. Being put on by Dj Spanky and Texasmade
> *


any more info on this show (set up time) flyer or something


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Dec 9 2010, 08:25 PM~19288031
> *Yeah there is. Being put on by Dj Spanky and Texasmade
> *


its a toy drive /car show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 9 2010, 08:24 PM~19288027
> *:uh:
> *


yea i know right.. 

all we got are 11's need a 13 dammit..


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Found a flyer
Dec. 11th
Setup: 7-12
Show: 12-6
Entry fee $15
Admission $5


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 9 2010, 10:28 PM~19288066
> *KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN FOR MY SONS BIKE PLEASE...
> 
> 
> ...


If you see a lil boy riding down the road are you gonna go for a punch in the face? Or the baby maker?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

punch in the face.. 
:roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 9 2010, 09:43 PM~19288227
> *yea i know right..
> 
> all we got are 11's need a 13 dammit..
> *



you said you needed 11's :uh: give it to robert so he'll stop soiling his panties


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 9 2010, 09:01 PM~19288440
> *you said you needed 11's :uh:  give it to robert so he'll stop soiling his panties
> *


i am.. shit theres more 11 on the shelf lol


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 8 2010, 01:23 PM~19273502
> *Just looked at the Los Magnificos pics.. Damn!!! Ya'll had a badass line-up.. Wish I could have been there. Hopefully next year. </span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Mack10, CHOCHI (LOCOS), *slabrider93*

:uh:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Dec 9 2010, 10:37 PM~19288761
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I WONDERED WHERE YOU WERE, I WAS SURE YOU WERE GOING TO BUST OUT ON THAT DAY. THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE!*


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 9 2010, 09:13 AM~19282507
> *me pagan por lo ke se no por lo ke ago
> i sold it to carlos one of your  ex member i dont know what he has done with it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 9 2010, 10:43 PM~19288820
> *I WONDERED WHERE YOU WERE, I WAS SURE YOU WERE GOING TO BUST OUT ON THAT DAY. THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE!
> *


why does everyone want to bust out on that show?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 10 2010, 12:41 AM~19289423
> *why does everyone want to bust out on that show?
> *


Only big show houston has left I guess


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2010, 08:41 PM~19286990
> *SOLD
> *


 :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2010, 08:56 PM~19287092
> *wait til i dump the 60. buying a farm, fuck lowriding  :biggrin:
> *


Hand over the 60, so I can bag it, drive to your farm, and take a shiat on yo farm! :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 9 2010, 08:05 PM~19286665
> *whats the deal for friday nite.... Princes??? :biggrin:
> *


Fuk princes, let's go to the wheel! :cheesy:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 10 2010, 06:44 AM~19290602
> *:uh:
> *








:nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 9 2010, 11:14 PM~19289748
> *Hand over the 60, so I can bag it, drive to your farm, and take a shiat on yo farm! :biggrin:
> *


actually the dude buying it is gonna 22 and bag it...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2010, 06:10 AM~19290778
> *actually the dude buying it is gonna 22 and bag it...
> *


 :ugh: :barf: JUST KEEP IT THIS BITCH LOOKS DOPE ON SWITCHES


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Lukes sugarland tonght for yal that wanna holla at some ladies no dresscode drinks pool tables and a dancefloor


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Does anybody have an ac box for a g body?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 10 2010, 12:16 AM~19289762
> *Fuk princes, let's go to the wheel!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Cool are u goin to have the trophy on display up there? :naughty:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 10 2010, 11:06 AM~19292566
> *:biggrin:  Cool are u goin to have the trophy on display up there?  :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 10 2010, 09:55 AM~19292503
> *Does anybody have an ac box for a g body?
> *


832-577-1731 tony


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2010, 08:10 AM~19290778
> *actually the dude buying it is gonna 22 and bag it...
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 10 2010, 01:06 PM~19292566
> *:biggrin:  Cool are u goin to have the trophy on display up there?  :naughty:
> *


:yes: im wearing it around my neck as we speak :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 9 2010, 10:41 PM~19289423
> *why does everyone want to bust out on that show?
> *


one day when you have a car to show will know the feeling...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 9 2010, 10:41 PM~19289423
> *why does everyone want to bust out on that show?
> *


*IT IS A BADASS SHOW* :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 10 2010, 04:35 PM~19294829
> *:yes: im wearing it around my neck as we speak  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 pics plz...... :naughty:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 10 2010, 06:17 PM~19295164
> *one day when you have a car to show will know the feeling...
> *


:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

*SOLD*










*GOT A DEPOSIT ON THIS ONE, PENDING SALE*










:tears: :tears: :tears: :dunno: :dunno: :run:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65+Dec 10 2010, 12:41 AM~19289423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2010, 06:56 PM~19287092
> *wait til i dump the 60. buying a farm, fuck lowriding  :biggrin:
> *


Man what the hell. You cant put switches on farm animals. :thumbsdown: lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Dec 10 2010, 05:40 PM~19295897
> *Man what the hell. You cant put switches on farm animals.  :thumbsdown:  lowriding :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2010, 06:56 PM~19287092
> *wait til i dump the 60. buying a farm, fuck lowriding  :biggrin:
> *



He is gonna put 3 prong spinners on his tractor with whitewalls


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Dec 10 2010, 07:40 PM~19295897
> *Man what the hell. You cant put switches on farm animals.  :thumbsdown:  lowriding :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2010, 05:12 PM~19295621
> *
> GOT A DEPOSIT ON THIS ONE, PENDING SALE
> 
> ...



*You serious bruh? I've always liked your drop.. Hope it goes to someone deserving and who aint gonna fuck it up.. Wish you luck on your future lowlow cuz I know you probably already got one in mind..

I would hate to be in this position and I don't even have a drop... *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 9 2010, 06:56 PM~19287092
> *wait til i dump the 60. buying a farm, fuck lowriding  :biggrin:
> *


*This can be your new avatar* :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Dec 10 2010, 06:47 PM~19296560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got a plan.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 10 2010, 08:47 PM~19296560
> *He is gonna put 3 prong spinners on his tractor with whitewalls
> *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 10 2010, 07:06 PM~19296751
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2010, 07:12 PM~19295621
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Dec 10 2010, 07:38 PM~19297011
> *:0  :0
> *


wut up my east side *****..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2010, 09:06 PM~19296748
> *ok mr 1st place  :uh:
> *


Okay farmer ken :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 10 2010, 04:17 PM~19295164
> *one day when you have a car to show will know the feeling...
> *


Is this the same person who always talks shit but has no car.lmfao


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 10 2010, 05:17 PM~19295164
> *one day when you have a car to show will know the feeling...
> *


that dont explain wht this show?? if i did have a car ill rather bust out on a picnic than this show.. show isnt even a lowrider show


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeeee


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 11 2010, 03:11 AM~19299351
> *that dont explain wht this show?? if i did have a car ill rather bust out on a picnic than this show.. show isnt even a lowrider show
> *


it was on dec 5th :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 10 2010, 10:42 PM~19297488
> *wut up my east side *****..
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 11 2010, 02:11 AM~19299351
> *that dont explain wht this show?? if i did have a car ill rather bust out on a picnic than this show.. show isnt even a lowrider show
> *


its a car show puta


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2010, 05:12 PM~19295621
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


what could better then a 60 rag :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 11 2010, 09:09 AM~19300039
> *what could better then a 60 rag :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sic713, Rivis~N~Lacs


sup foo


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 11 2010, 07:09 AM~19300039
> *what could better then a 60 rag :biggrin:
> *


 a 59 rag duh.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 11 2010, 08:54 AM~19300368
> *a 59 rag duh.. :biggrin:
> *


or a 57


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2010, 08:56 AM~19300382
> *or a 57
> *


or a 58


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2010, 11:53 AM~19300646
> *or a 58
> *


Or a cady rag.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 11 2010, 10:58 AM~19300680
> *Or a cady rag.
> *


no not that


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Dec 10 2010, 03:35 PM~19294829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 all that bitterness :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Dec 11 2010, 09:58 AM~19300680-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 11 2010, 11:58 AM~19300680
> *Or a cady rag.
> *


a 80s lecabriolet? :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

or deez nutz in yo mouff


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC NEW YEARS KICKOFF PICNIC ...JAN 2nd 2011 @ MACGREGOR PARK..... FLYER COMING SOON...PASS THE WORD...EVERYONE WELCOME!!!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 11 2010, 02:11 AM~19299351
> *that dont explain wht this show?? if i did have a car ill rather bust out on a picnic than this show.. show isnt even a lowrider show
> *


*THE MAN DONT HAVE TO EXPLAIN TO YOU OR ANBODY ELSE WHERE HE DEBUTS HIS CAR.......HIS MONEY, HIS CAR, HIS CHOICE! SAME GOES FOR YOU, IF YOU WANT TO SHOW YOUR CAR OFF FOR THE 1ST TIME AT A PICNIC ITS YOUR CHOICE  *


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 11 2010, 03:35 PM~19301748
> *HLC NEW YEARS KICKOFF PICNIC ...JAN 2nd 2011 @ MACGREGOR PARK..... FLYER COMING SOON...PASS THE WORD...EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 11 2010, 07:09 AM~19300039
> *what could better then a 60 rag :biggrin:
> *


i kept my skirts and i still have a 59/60 frame


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 11 2010, 01:35 PM~19301748
> *HLC NEW YEARS KICKOFF PICNIC ...JAN 2nd 2011 @ MACGREGOR PARK..... FLYER COMING SOON...PASS THE WORD...EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2010, 12:55 PM~19301009
> *nope
> x2
> *


Your blackness has been revoked.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 11 2010, 07:42 PM~19303826
> *Your blackness has been revoked.
> *


a rag caddy is not better than a rag 57, 58, or 59


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 10 2010, 01:42 PM~19293499
> *832-577-1731 tony
> *


Will hit ya up thanks


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 11 2010, 01:35 PM~19301748
> *HLC NEW YEARS KICKOFF PICNIC ...JAN 2nd 2011 @ MACGREGOR PARK..... FLYER COMING SOON...PASS THE WORD...EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lQg-OTJTi4


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

chevylo97, *MIJITODEHOUSTON*

go to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

fam


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

:wow:   :biggrin:  :0


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

O


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 11 2010, 08:49 PM~19303866
> *a rag caddy is not better than a rag 57, 58, or 59
> *


Not in my book
Le cab. All the way.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 12 2010, 02:44 AM~19305626
> *O
> Not in my book
> Le cab. All the way.
> *


Quit bs'n and finish it :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 11 2010, 03:35 PM~19301748
> *HLC NEW YEARS KICKOFF PICNIC ...JAN 2nd 2011 @ MACGREGOR PARK..... FLYER COMING SOON...PASS THE WORD...EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

*GOT A DEPOSIT ON THIS ONE, PENDING SALE*










I like this 60. I was checkin it out a few times at the show,


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 11 2010, 01:35 PM~19301748
> *HLC NEW YEARS KICKOFF PICNIC ...JAN 2nd 2011 @ MACGREGOR PARK..... FLYER COMING SOON...PASS THE WORD...EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 12 2010, 12:44 AM~19305626
> *O
> Not in my book
> Le cab. All the way.
> *


a lecab maybe, but homers caddy, NO not never!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 11 2010, 01:35 PM~19301748
> *HLC NEW YEARS KICKOFF PICNIC ...JAN 2nd 2011 @ MACGREGOR PARK..... FLYER COMING SOON...PASS THE WORD...EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 11 2010, 01:35 PM~19301748
> *HLC NEW YEARS KICKOFF PICNIC ...JAN 2nd 2011 @ MACGREGOR PARK..... FLYER COMING SOON...PASS THE WORD...EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> *


show season over,,, time for them streets ......


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 12 2010, 10:49 AM~19307076
> *
> *


hell yeah empire sould. Look Real good for the kick. Off


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looking for someone building a nice car.. g body impala etc..must be lowrider on 13's. got sumthing up my sleeve for paint..prefer it to be candy but base coat will work too, if u wanna take your ride to another level hit me up..i would do it on my ride, but elco dont need another layer..

hit me up or details


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 01:31 PM~19307299
> *looking for someone building a nice car.. g body impala etc..must be lowrider on 13's. got sumthing up my sleeve for paint..prefer it to be candy but base coat will work too, if u wanna take your ride to another level hit me up..i would do it on my ride, but elco dont need another layer..
> 
> hit me up or details
> *


Sick Life :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 12 2010, 12:21 PM~19307544
> *Sick Life :biggrin:
> *


we can do something.. but spot already taken for my above post..gotta bang out something fresh for new yrs

after life.. hno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 01:27 PM~19307575
> *we can do something.. but spot already taken for my above post..gotta bang out something fresh for new yrs
> 
> after life.. hno:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 12 2010, 12:31 PM~19307594
> *:scrutinize:
> *


ahh shit...
nvm
sick life reloaded


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 11:31 AM~19307299
> *looking for someone building a nice car.. g body impala etc..must be lowrider on 13's. got sumthing up my sleeve for paint..prefer it to be candy but base coat will work too, if u wanna take your ride to another level hit me up..i would do it on my ride, but elco dont need another layer..
> 
> hit me up or details
> *


 :wave: :wave: oh nevermind saw the next post, anyway, need belly spray,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 12 2010, 03:32 PM~19308877
> *:wave:  :wave: oh nevermind saw the next post, anyway, need belly spray,
> *


the ideals i got for your car are good.. lets go that route.. i know it would look good..

but you know im a take care of ya big homie..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 05:11 PM~19309469
> *the ideals i got for your car are good.. lets go that route.. i know it would look good..
> 
> but you know im a take care of ya big homie..*


****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 12 2010, 05:14 PM~19309489
> *****
> *


this ***** here..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 05:17 PM~19309508
> *this ***** here..
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 12 2010, 05:18 PM~19309521
> *
> *


nice avitar ridenlow62


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 05:23 PM~19309551
> *nice avitar ridenlow62
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 05:17 PM~19309508
> *this ***** here..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 12 2010, 11:31 AM~19307299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2010, 06:12 PM~19309956
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2010, 08:45 PM~19311226
> *:uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 12 2010, 09:23 PM~19311695
> *:happysad:
> *


U bout ready????


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2010, 11:31 AM~19307299
> *looking for someone building a nice car.. g body impala etc..must be lowrider on 13's. got sumthing up my sleeve for paint..prefer it to be candy but base coat will work too, if u wanna take your ride to another level hit me up..i would do it on my ride, but elco dont need another layer..
> 
> hit me up or details
> *



IMMA SEND YOU A 63 2DR SOON REAL SOON FOR SOME PAINT WORK :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 12 2010, 06:14 PM~19309489
> *****
> *


Whats your fuckin problem bro? Leave PAT out of this. :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 12 2010, 10:08 PM~19310837
> *
> *


Orale homie


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 12 2010, 11:54 PM~19312539
> *Whats your fuckin problem bro? Leave PAT out of this. :roflmao:
> *


POOR DIRTY SOCK...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

NUFF SAID


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 12 2010, 11:11 PM~19312717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2010, 12:11 AM~19312717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 12 2010, 11:54 PM~19312539
> *Whats your fuckin problem bro? Leave PAT out of this. :roflmao:
> *



fak u beeeeesh


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 12 2010, 12:03 PM~19306794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

carls jr coming to houston :biggrin: already have shit up @ hwy 6 and west rd


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 13 2010, 01:47 PM~19315203
> *carls jr coming to houston  :biggrin:  already have shit up @ hwy 6 and west rd
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :boink: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Dec 12 2010, 09:32 PM~19311780
> *U bout ready????
> *


jan 4.  still waiting on the call from my attorney


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 13 2010, 12:47 PM~19315203
> *carls jr coming to houston  :biggrin:  already have shit up @ hwy 6 and west rd
> *


new spot


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 13 2010, 01:32 AM~19312899
> *
> *


hmmmmmmm


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 12 2010, 12:59 PM~19307102
> *show season over,,, time for them streets ......
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

o


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 13 2010, 12:47 PM~19315203
> *carls jr coming to houston  :biggrin:  already have shit up @ hwy 6 and west rd
> *



_THIS_, is the motherfuckin shit.



i've waited 9 years for this :boink:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 13 2010, 06:39 PM~19317216
> *THIS, is the motherfuckin shit.
> i've waited 9 years for this :boink:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2010, 05:47 PM~19317293
> *:dunno:
> *



for them to open a carl's jr. here dammit :biggrin: 



don't worry, i'm still a wheel fan :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2010, 04:47 PM~19317293
> *:dunno:
> *


where is the wheel?? and what time do u close?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 13 2010, 06:52 PM~19317341
> *for them to open a carl's jr. here dammit :biggrin:
> don't worry, i'm still a wheel fan :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2010, 06:53 PM~19317351
> *where is the wheel?? and what time do u close?
> *


right across from drink houston, we close at 730


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 13 2010, 05:34 PM~19317724
> *right across from drink houston, we close at 730
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2010, 01:11 AM~19312717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 13 2010, 05:52 PM~19317341
> *for them to open a carl's jr. here dammit :biggrin:
> don't worry, i'm still a wheel fan :happysad:
> *


another one opening on 1092 and hwy 6


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 13 2010, 06:12 PM~19318042
> *another one opening on 1092 and hwy 6
> *


damn are you the future carls jr store locator?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2010, 07:14 PM~19318057
> *damn are you the future carls jr store locator?
> *


nope just like to read


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Dec 13 2010, 06:19 PM~19318094
> *nope just like to read
> *


right


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

r i p . ill be back


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2010, 06:59 PM~19318423
> *r i p . ill be back
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH U SALE FOR?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 12 2010, 11:11 PM~19312717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Sellin to start on another project. All metal work has already been done, new floor boards from rocker to rocker, painted firewall, fender wells, door jams,& trunk jams. Has all interior pieces minus carpet(clean but needs upholstery redone). Floor boards have been shot with bedliner. NO ENGINE. I have bumpers and 99% of the body trim. NEEDS some touch up paint here and there due to the person who buffed it burned through the paint. Clear title in hand. This can be a quick build. Will post on craigslist tomorrow.Call for details 713-303-5056


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2010, 10:07 PM~19319783
> *Sellin to start on another project. All metal work has already been done, new floor boards from rocker to rocker, painted firewall, fender wells, door jams,& trunk jams. Has all interior pieces minus carpet(clean but needs upholstery redone). Floor boards have been shot with bedliner. NO ENGINE. I have bumpers and 99% of the body trim.  NEEDS some touch up paint here and there due to the person who buffed it burned through the paint. Clear title in hand. This can be a quick build. Will post on craigslist tomorrow.Call for details 713-303-5056
> 
> 
> ...



want a jumpstart on a lowlow, this is the one. car is clean and solid  



don't be scurrd, step your game up


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dip the tripple black to work this morning......car rides like ass with no batteries in the trunk


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wow


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 13 2010, 05:53 PM~19317351
> *where is the wheel?? and what time do u close?
> *


wtf 
is this wheel?

sounds like heart attack?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 14 2010, 09:44 AM~19322882
> *wtf
> is this wheel?
> 
> ...



wheel burger on silber brah, badass chili cheese fries


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Dec 14 2010, 08:44 AM~19322882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Dec 14 2010, 10:03 AM~19322981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will have to make plans


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2010, 09:07 PM~19319783
> *Sellin to start on another project. All metal work has already been done, new floor boards from rocker to rocker, painted firewall, fender wells, door jams,& trunk jams. Has all interior pieces minus carpet(clean but needs upholstery redone). Floor boards have been shot with bedliner. NO ENGINE. I have bumpers and 99% of the body trim.  NEEDS some touch up paint here and there due to the person who buffed it burned through the paint. Clear title in hand. This can be a quick build. Will post on craigslist tomorrow.Call for details 713-303-5056
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the duece?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 14 2010, 10:36 AM~19323608
> *i will have to make plans
> *


+1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2010, 10:51 AM~19323718
> *+1
> *


pick me up. lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 14 2010, 06:27 AM~19322267
> *dip the tripple black to work this morning......car rides like ass with no batteries in the trunk
> *


gone n cop thne setup out the 60....3 squares...batteries cables. everything but the switch cord :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 11:35 AM~19324077
> *pick me up. lol
> *


 :uh: after u touch up this big curb check on my rim :angry: on the real imma check it out maybe thursday.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 14 2010, 12:08 PM~19324283
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 14 2010, 10:44 AM~19322882
> *wtf
> is this wheel?
> 
> ...


you dont have insurance, stay off the lot, chilli fries gonna give you a blood clot


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 13 2010, 09:53 PM~19318916
> *HOW MUCH U SALE FOR?
> *


apparently enough to buy the farm :0 :rimshot:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2010, 01:33 PM~19324438
> *you dont have insurance, stay off the lot, chilli fries gonna give you a blood clot
> *


have great insurance. 

tired of eating healthy anyway :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 14 2010, 05:29 PM~19325755
> *have great insurance.
> 
> tired of eating healthy anyway  :happysad:
> *


well, come on then, but if you fall over grabing your chest, your going toward the light  :angel:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 01:36 PM~19324087
> *gone n cop thne setup out the 60....3 squares...batteries cables. everything but the switch cord  :biggrin:
> *


naw i already have 4 all steel 1in port with 1 adex and 2 of them dumps from italy....i'll take the batterys if u gimmie um on credit.... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2010, 11:46 AM~19324147
> *:uh: after u touch up this big curb check on my rim  :angry: on the real imma check it out maybe thursday.. :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: nvm..
ol driving and drinkin ass *****


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 14 2010, 07:38 PM~19326680
> *naw i already have 4 all steel 1in port with 1 adex and 2 of them dumps from italy....i'll take the batterys if u gimmie um on credit.... :uh:
> *


cant forget all the parker slow downs checks and fittings..... im goin to see fidel and darkness after xmas :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 05:41 PM~19326713
> *:ugh: nvm..
> ol driving and drinkin ass *****
> *


wife did it today...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 14 2010, 05:44 PM~19326732
> *cant forget all the parker slow downs checks and fittings..... im goin to see fidel and darkness after xmas :0
> *


baller talk...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Dec 14 2010, 05:44 PM~19326732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


short ass


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2010, 07:45 PM~19326746
> *baller talk...
> *


i need that shine.....so when i get mine ima do dat


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 14 2010, 05:50 PM~19326791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: full chromey stuff under the car??


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2010, 07:53 PM~19326810
> *:wow: full chromey stuff under the car??
> *


we aint gettin that much *****...........das goin to dallas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 14 2010, 05:55 PM~19326829
> *we aint gettin that much *****...........das goin to dallas
> *


must be nice.. hopefully i will be around to see u shut the lincoln game down!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2010, 07:56 PM~19326836
> *must be nice.. hopefully i will be around to see u shut the lincoln game down!!!
> *


if u aint just know that i did cuz i am.....promise #2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 14 2010, 05:58 PM~19326855
> *if u aint just know that i did cuz i am.....promise #2
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 06:04 PM~19326908
> *hno:
> *


 :nono: just want it to be over... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 14 2010, 05:38 PM~19326680
> *naw i already have 4 all steel 1in port with 1 adex and 2 of them dumps from italy....i'll take the batterys if u gimmie um on credit.... :uh:
> *


6 batts aint gonna get it for `1 inch port double son...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 06:18 PM~19327033
> *6 batts aint gonna get it for `1 inch port double son...
> *


maybe he would have ran it as a single with the 6 batts :dunno:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2010, 06:04 PM~19326916
> *:nono: just want it to be over... :biggrin:
> *


i feel that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 06:20 PM~19327044
> *i feel that
> *


check ur paint topic to see the damage to my rim... :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 06:20 PM~19327044
> *i feel that
> *


like i said i did what i did and its nobody fault but mine.. fuck it.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 PM~19327048
> *check ur paint topic to see the damage to my rim... :happysad:
> *


touch up with a brush..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 06:22 PM~19327069
> *touch up with a brush..
> *


cool.. ill bring the smoke, u get the brush and paint... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 14 2010, 05:44 PM~19326732
> *cant forget all the parker slow downs checks and fittings..... im goin to see fidel and darkness after xmas :0
> *


 :uh: jus lika *****..............how bout u get ur smoke b gone fixed first :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

whos ridin this weekend and pickin me up cuz i aint got a car


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Dec 14 2010, 06:27 PM~19327101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deeeezzzz nuuttttzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well i know you cant pick me up. maybe we can ride with someone lol shotgun


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 06:31 PM~19327152
> *well i know you cant pick me up. maybe we can ride with someone lol shotgun
> *


lol... :angry:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 07:27 PM~19327104
> *whos ridin this weekend and pickin me up cuz i aint got a car
> *


I got you homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Dec 14 2010, 06:23 PM~19327075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. got room in my bed.. fit about 4 ****** and 10 batts.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 06:37 PM~19327208
> *:0
> 
> ha.. got room in my bed.. fit about 4 ****** and 10 batts.
> *


ill ride shotgun with your girl on my lap... :0 or u can leave her at home, whatever is easier for u ....lol..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 08:27 PM~19327104
> *whos ridin this weekend and pickin me up cuz i aint got a car
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2010, 06:38 PM~19327221
> *ill ride shotgun with your girl on my lap... :0 or u can leave her at home, whatever is easier for u ....lol..
> *


u stupid..naw ***** i need your fat ass in the back. since i aint got no weight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2010, 06:48 PM~19327324
> *:uh:
> *


what


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 08:49 PM~19327331
> *what
> *


i guess you can roll with me, better wear something warm, and get ready to jam some rock on music :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where we rollin.. sunday i think is r o toydrive at hilton furniture.. 

but what else is goin down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 14 2010, 06:50 PM~19327343
> *i guess you can roll with me, better wear something warm, and get ready to jam some rock on music  :yes:
> *


the shut down 106.9


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 14 2010, 06:48 PM~19327327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be to the shop thursday.. and ill go to the toy drive on sunday.. :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 14 2010, 06:57 PM~19327438
> *funny
> ill be to the shop thursday.. and ill go to the toy drive on sunday.. :happysad:
> *


call before u cum. might be else where paintin a belly


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 06:59 PM~19327464
> *call before u cum. might be else where paintin a belly
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 07:14 PM~19327633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


like that car?

white and babyblue was clean too!!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 07:24 PM~19327771
> *like that car?
> 
> white and babyblue was clean too!!
> *


I just got sick of white


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 07:14 PM~19327633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Dec 14 2010, 07:48 PM~19328055
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bRO


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2010, 11:07 PM~19319783
> *Sellin to start on another project. All metal work has already been done, new floor boards from rocker to rocker, painted firewall, fender wells, door jams,& trunk jams. Has all interior pieces minus carpet(clean but needs upholstery redone). Floor boards have been shot with bedliner. NO ENGINE. I have bumpers and 99% of the body trim.  NEEDS some touch up paint here and there due to the person who buffed it burned through the paint. Clear title in hand. This can be a quick build. Will post on craigslist tomorrow.Call for details 713-303-5056
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the ticket on this?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 11 2010, 01:35 PM~19301748
> *HLC NEW YEARS KICKOFF PICNIC ...JAN 2nd 2011 @ MACGREGOR PARK..... FLYER COMING SOON...PASS THE WORD...EVERYONE WELCOME!!!
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2010, 08:53 PM~19327379
> *the shut down 106.9
> *


No heater neither, so put on some ear muffs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks to all who helped out this organization (even though the news reporter said "all the toys donated by walgreens which is wrong)

http://www.39online.com/news/local/kiah-ki...0,1081251.story


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2010, 08:34 PM~19328498
> *Thanks to all who helped out this organization (even though the news reporter said "all the toys donated by walgreens which is wrong)
> 
> http://www.39online.com/news/local/kiah-ki...0,1081251.story
> ...


HLC ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP OUT KIDS MEALS INC.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 14 2010, 10:36 PM~19328512
> *HLC ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP OUT KIDS MEALS INC.
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Not a big fan of purple but this right here is cold... :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 14 2010, 10:37 PM~19328527
> *Not a big fan of purple but this right here is cold...  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

my boy Joe getting down on murals :0 .... *Pistoleros Paint & Design 832-848-5518*


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 07:14 PM~19327633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean cuz. :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Dec 14 2010, 09:06 PM~19328714
> *looks clean cuz. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank cuzo


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 14 2010, 08:37 PM~19328527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o si?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 14 2010, 09:54 PM~19329256
> *:cheesy:  :0 well I am for vibrant colors...n this is wat I likesss
> 
> o si?
> *


VIBRANNNNTTTTT..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 14 2010, 09:54 PM~19329256
> *o si?
> *


SOME SKULL MURALS WHEN EVER YA READY MY BROTHER...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2010, 09:07 PM~19319783
> *Sellin to start on another project. All metal work has already been done, new floor boards from rocker to rocker, painted firewall, fender wells, door jams,& trunk jams. Has all interior pieces minus carpet(clean but needs upholstery redone). Floor boards have been shot with bedliner. NO ENGINE. I have bumpers and 99% of the body trim.  NEEDS some touch up paint here and there due to the person who buffed it burned through the paint. Clear title in hand. This can be a quick build. Will post on craigslist tomorrow.Call for details 713-303-5056
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HOW MUCH??


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 14 2010, 09:44 PM~19328597
> *my boy Joe getting down on murals  :0 .... Pistoleros Paint & Design 832-848-5518
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 14 2010, 08:44 PM~19328597
> *my boy Joe getting down on murals  :0 .... Pistoleros Paint & Design 832-848-5518
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2010, 06:53 PM~19327374
> *where we rollin.. sunday i think is r o toydrive at hilton furniture..
> 
> but what else is goin down
> *


prince's burger ...mambo's,,,,broadways......+??????????


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 14 2010, 10:34 PM~19328498
> *Thanks to all who helped out this organization (even though the news reporter said "all the toys donated by walgreens which is wrong)
> 
> http://www.39online.com/news/local/kiah-ki...0,1081251.story
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 15 2010, 08:33 AM~19331491
> *prince's burger ...mambo's,,,,broadways......+??????????
> *


Brothers pizza, carl jrs?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 15 2010, 06:33 AM~19331491
> *prince's burger ...mambo's,,,,broadways......+??????????
> *


i dunno mayne.. i takin da ride to work today..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 15 2010, 08:17 AM~19331666
> *Brothers pizza, carl jrs?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 14 2010, 10:44 PM~19328597
> *my boy Joe getting down on murals  :0 .... Pistoleros Paint & Design 832-848-5518
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Dec 15 2010, 04:16 AM~19331067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

On the way to Kids Meals Houston Christmas party....











On the way back home from the Christmas party....


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2010, 11:19 AM~19332913
> *On the way to Kids Meals Houston Christmas party....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 07:14 PM~19327633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! :thumbsup: 

Any interior pics?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 15 2010, 11:07 AM~19333354
> *Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Any interior pics?
> *


Thanks! I need to get started on the interior.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 15 2010, 01:15 PM~19333413
> *Thanks! I need to get started on the interior.
> *


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Dec 15 2010, 01:07 PM~19333354
> *Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Any interior pics?
> *


x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 15 2010, 10:19 AM~19332913
> *On the way to Kids Meals Houston Christmas party....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: TA CHINGON EL BOMBITA GABRIEL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 15 2010, 03:28 PM~19334225
> *:wow:  :wow: TA CHINGON EL BOMBITA GABRIEL
> *


thanks, needs minor things and want to two tone it this winter.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 14 2010, 08:14 PM~19327633
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 15 2010, 02:24 PM~19334798
> *
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573472

:uh:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Dec 14 2010, 10:01 PM~19329356-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   im leaning towards some females in day of the dead makeup :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Dec 15 2010, 02:06 PM~19334615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 15 2010, 10:08 AM~19331918
> *:uh:
> *


bojoes house? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 15 2010, 04:04 PM~19335624
> *:biggrin:
> im leaning towards some females in day of the dead makeup :biggrin:
> *


that will be sick..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2010, 05:00 PM~19336062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Which ones look better?










Orange

OR










Chrome?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2010, 07:00 PM~19336062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whichever ones are 13's


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2010, 05:00 PM~19336062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


btw i didnt do this roof.. props to roundy customs.az


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 07:33 PM~19336359
> *Which ones look better?
> 
> 
> ...


i like the orange ones....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2010, 07:47 PM~19336482
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2010, 07:00 PM~19336062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2010, 07:47 PM~19336482
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


fukin bojoe sent that to me LMAO! whats wrong you dont like christmas? huh? fukin jewbag


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 07:33 PM~19336359
> *Which ones look better?
> 
> 
> ...


orange, unles the chromes are 72 Ds


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2010, 06:47 PM~19336482
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Dec 15 2010, 04:58 PM~19336044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm ......tough decision
I see that garage wall is empty. MORE POSTERS!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 05:33 PM~19336359
> *Which ones look better?
> 
> 
> ...


ORANGE!!!!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 15 2010, 06:47 PM~19336481
> *i like the orange ones....
> *


I already knew your vote.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 15 2010, 06:53 PM~19336525
> *orange, unles the chromes are 72 Ds
> *


Some of us are balling on a budget here sir.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 15 2010, 07:38 PM~19336970
> *:biggrin:
> hmmmmm ......tough decision
> I see that garage wall is empty. MORE POSTERS!!
> *


Oh i still got a gang load to put up just havent done it yet.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 15 2010, 07:41 PM~19336993
> *ORANGE!!!!
> *


Thanks for ur vote sir. I see u been busy working on the monte.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 05:33 PM~19336359
> *Which ones look better?
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome, unless you change that 5th wheel to orange! :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 15 2010, 07:58 PM~19337193
> *Chrome, unless you change that 5th wheel to orange! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that the dilemma I'm having but if i do that i just gonna order a whole new fresh set.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME+Dec 15 2010, 06:47 PM~19337054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe a orange spinner.
im liking the chrome ones better.
think the orange is missing chrome


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 05:33 PM~19336359
> *Which ones look better?
> 
> 
> ...


Orange Big Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 15 2010, 08:03 PM~19337238
> *budget BALLLLEERRRS!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


The wheels have chrome spokes and nipples. Maybe they need a lil of the homie Wrath's flavor hint hint :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Orange


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Dec 15 2010, 08:15 PM~19337378
> *Orange Big Homie.... :thumbsup:
> *


That seems to be the leader so far.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 15 2010, 08:21 PM~19337434
> *Orange
> *


Thanks for the vote sir.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 07:19 PM~19337413
> *The wheels have chrome spokes and nipples. Maybe they need a lil of the homie Wrath's flavor hint hint  :biggrin:
> *


well he charges THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS lol :biggrin: 
but it was hard to see off the celly, my bad :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 05:33 PM~19336359
> *Which ones look better?
> 
> 
> ...


shit they both look good but the chrome ones bring out your chrome pieces. hard choice :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 05:33 PM~19336359
> *Which ones look better?
> 
> 
> ...


i say get some chrome d's with the spinner with the gold color dayton flags. that will match perfect...imo


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

Q'VO HOMEBOYS! WHO'S READY FOR A NEW YEAR?! MAJESTICS PICNIC NEWYEARS DAY IN CALI ANYONE GOING?


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Dec 15 2010, 09:20 PM~19337949
> *shit they both look good but the chrome ones bring out your chrome pieces. hard choice  :dunno:
> *


Yeah it does and im gonna make a choice soon.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 08:47 PM~19337054
> *Some of us are balling on a budget here sir.
> *


< just on a budget


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2010, 09:33 PM~19338038
> *i say get some chrome d's with the spinner with the gold color dayton flags. that will match perfect...imo
> *



Thats a bet kenny make a brother a loan for the BUDDHAGONNAMAKETHESEHOESCRYFUND!!! Its for a good cause.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 09:38 PM~19338767
> *Thats a bet kenny make a brother a loan for the BUDDHAGONNAMAKETHESEHOESCRYFUND!!! Its for a good cause.
> *


im broke


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 05:33 PM~19336359
> *Which ones look better?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 15 2010, 10:40 PM~19338794
> *
> *


Orange is in the lead so far.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 09:41 PM~19338810
> *Orange is in the lead so far.
> *


your chrome on the car is always gonna shine ... but matching rims and paint job on car is a must..imo


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 15 2010, 10:44 PM~19338856
> *your chrome on the car is always gonna shine ... but matching rims and paint job on car is a must..imo
> *



I feel the same way goofy i just need to add something to them to give a lil flare.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Cruise?


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 15 2010, 10:38 PM~19338081
> *Q'VO HOMEBOYS! WHO'S READY FOR A NEW YEAR?! MAJESTICS PICNIC NEWYEARS DAY IN CALI ANYONE GOING?
> *


Damn this year went by 2 fast. Cut looks nice on them 13s.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 11:46 PM~19338880
> *I feel the same way goofy i just need to add something to them to give a lil flare.
> *


 Gold leaf the barrels?


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 16 2010, 12:01 AM~19339101
> *Cruise?
> *


I'll try to cruise with you all sometime after Jan. after i get new hood modified and painted.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 16 2010, 12:23 AM~19339353
> *I'll try to cruise with you all sometime after Jan. after i get hood new hood modified and painted.
> *


Heard about that, sucks.......I thought you had it purposly off to display the engine at the show.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 16 2010, 12:23 AM~19339353
> *I'll try to cruise with you all sometime after Jan. after i get hood new hood modified and painted.
> *


You don't need a hood, ram air


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 16 2010, 12:26 AM~19339386
> *Heard about that, sucks.......I thought you had it purposly off to display the engine at the show.
> *


Nope, Just a terrible accident. But i should be hitttin the streets soon.(Hopefully)


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 16 2010, 12:28 AM~19339419
> *Nope, Just a terrible accident. But i should be hitttin the streets soon.(Hopefully)
> *


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 15 2010, 11:11 PM~19339243
> *Gold leaf the barrels?
> *



Been done. I need something thats gonna be diffrent and original.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 15 2010, 11:26 PM~19339386
> *Heard about that, sucks.......I thought you had it purposly off to display the engine at the show.
> *



Yup thats the story we goin with.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 15 2010, 05:33 PM~19336359
> *Which ones look better?
> 
> 
> ...


  orange


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 16 2010, 12:01 AM~19339691
> * orange
> *


Thanks sir orange still in the lead


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 15 2010, 05:00 PM~19336062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2010, 10:40 PM~19338791
> *im broke
> *


 :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

for the people that aint scared to pull their car out the garage......riding to mambo's on harrisburg sat nite around 8 pm


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 15 2010, 11:01 PM~19339691
> * orange
> *


ORANGE TIENES LOS OJOS :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 16 2010, 07:06 AM~19341368
> *for the people that aint scared to pull their car out the garage......riding to mambo's on harrisburg sat nite around 8 pm
> *


good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 16 2010, 09:12 AM~19341549
> *good
> 
> 
> *


a lot closer than the westside. :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

the few i did take with my phone.... last few are with my cam

this muthafucka kept his promise to me and came thru








and i made it happen


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good slimster


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 16 2010, 12:57 AM~19339646
> *Been done. I need something thats gonna be diffrent and original.
> *


Man everythings been done!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 15 2010, 10:44 PM~19338856
> *your chrome on the car is always gonna shine ... but matching rims and paint job on car is a must..imo
> *



no


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 16 2010, 06:06 AM~19341368
> *for the people that aint scared to pull their car out the garage......riding to mambo's on harrisburg sat nite around 8 pm
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 16 2010, 06:06 AM~19341368
> *for the people that aint scared to pull their car out the garage......riding to mambo's on harrisburg sat nite around 8 pm
> *


ill be in the honda, but ill bring my spinners with me. 3pM lives on.


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2010, 11:16 AM~19342779
> *ill be in the honda, but ill bring my spinners with me. 3pM lives on.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Dec 16 2010, 10:41 AM~19342992
> *
> *


 :uh: SUCIO


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 16 2010, 07:34 AM~19341992
> *the few i did take with my phone.... last few are with my cam
> 
> this muthafucka kept his promise to me and came thru
> ...


   nice car- color!!! :wow: HOW DID U MAKE IT IN DA DOOR?? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 16 2010, 10:45 AM~19343032
> *:uh:
> *


u will never be 3pM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2010, 01:29 PM~19343801
> *u will never be 3pM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Dec 16 2010, 10:36 AM~19342951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath+Dec 15 2010, 09:37 PM~19338750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 15 2010, 08:35 PM~19337592
> *well he charges THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS lol :biggrin:
> but it was hard to see off the celly, my bad :biggrin:
> *



Well tell him i just hit a lick and some thousands for him.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 16 2010, 04:14 PM~19345569
> *Well tell him i just hit a lick and some thousands for him.
> *


lol aight...ill let him know


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Dec 16 2010, 05:21 PM~19345629
> *lol aight...ill let him know
> *


Bet


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 16 2010, 02:00 PM~19343574
> *    nice car- color!!!  :wow:  HOW DID U MAKE IT IN DA DOOR??  :biggrin:
> *


i had less than 1/4 of a tank and my houston styles boyz hooked up the pre registration :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 16 2010, 09:43 AM~19342494
> *no
> *


*YES* :twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Dec 16 2010, 10:36 AM~19342951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Macgregor Park 1/2/2011 *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 16 2010, 05:27 PM~19346155
> *
> *


congrats to ur club my HLC brother


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 16 2010, 10:15 AM~19342276
> *Man everythings been done!
> *


Hit me up I got sum tires for u... :naughty:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 16 2010, 05:00 PM~19345952
> *i had less than 1/4 of a tank and my houston styles boyz hooked up the pre registration  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 16 2010, 05:29 PM~19346169
> *congrats to ur club my HLC brother
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 16 2010, 06:26 PM~19346148
> *YES  :twak:
> *



no, no, no, no, no, señior


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 16 2010, 06:28 PM~19346164
> *Macgregor Park  1/2/2011
> *


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

what up H,TOWN  hey anybody in houston has an AK'47 for sale if so pm,me with info.gracias


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 16 2010, 07:06 AM~19341368
> *for the people that aint scared to pull their car out the garage......riding to mambo's on harrisburg sat nite around 8 pm
> *


Do it Sunday. We gonna be busy Saturday night


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: 



















pat i told u i had to do something gold...3 prong mafia lives :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone break bread and get these. original campbell zenith og shit. not china crap 










got all 4, buy them and join the 3 prong mafia 3pM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

will trade the zeton spinners for some BANG :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 16 2010, 06:35 PM~19346708
> *Do it Sunday. We gonna be busy Saturday night
> *


if they do it sunday night count LORD GOOFY in....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why not do it any night. and just go if u want.....


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone know of gold plating in town???


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 16 2010, 07:01 PM~19346919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fa real? anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 16 2010, 07:35 PM~19346213
> *Hit me up I got sum tires for u... :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 16 2010, 12:23 PM~19343298
> *:uh: SUCIO
> *


 :twak: :twak: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 15 2010, 05:47 PM~19336481
> *i like the orange ones....
> *


x10


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 16 2010, 07:59 PM~19346899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, your boy fee-day-o


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 16 2010, 08:41 PM~19347779
> *lol fuck it, like i said, gotta bring it back like the 3 prongs :biggrin:
> yea, your boy fee-day-o
> *


maybe ill go visit him, he still drinks bud light? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U at the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems he is doing better but not too good ....

so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


DAMN SORRY TO HEAR THAT...HOPE HE GETS BETTER.. HOLIDAYS AROUND THE CORNER TOO...NOT WHERE YOU WONT TO SPEND THEM..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Dec 16 2010, 07:24 PM~19347142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2010, 07:14 PM~19347031
> *why not do it any night. and just go if u want.....
> *


I WORK 13 DAYS STRAIGHT.... ONE OFF


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


That's fucked up, I hope he's alright. Keep us posted.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 16 2010, 11:19 PM~19348759
> *That's fucked up, I hope he's alright. Keep us posted.
> *


 i will.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 16 2010, 11:16 PM~19348733
> *DAMN SORRY TO HEAR THAT...HOPE HE GETS BETTER.. HOLIDAYS AROUND THE CORNER TOO...NOT WHERE YOU WONT TO SPEND THEM..
> *


yup


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


DAMN SORRY TO HEAR THIS WILL KEEP IN IN PRAYER FA SHO HOPEFULLY HE MAKES A SPEEDY RECOVERY


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 16 2010, 10:45 PM~19348999
> *DAMN SORRY TO HEAR THIS WILL KEEP IN IN PRAYER FA SHO HOPEFULLY HE MAKES A SPEEDY RECOVERY
> *


WUT UP MY BROTHER


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 16 2010, 08:35 PM~19346708
> *Do it Sunday. We gonna be busy Saturday night
> *


That's 4sho


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2010, 12:02 AM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


God is great..He'll get better... Lets pray

Padre nuestro que estás en el cielo, 
santificado sea tu Nombre;
venga a nosotros tu reino; 
hágase tu voluntad
en la tierra como en el cielo. 
Danos hoy nuestro pan de cada día;
perdona nuestras ofensas, 
como también nosotros perdonamos
a los que nos ofenden; 
No nos dejes caer en tentación,
y líbranos del mal. 
Amen.


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 11:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


hope he has a speedy recovery


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2010, 12:02 AM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


spoke to one of his sons a couple days ago in regard to this. let's see if we can organize some fundraisers to help the family with his medical bills.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2010, 07:03 AM~19350346
> *spoke to one of his sons a couple days ago in regard to this. let's see if we can organize some fundraisers to help the family with his medical bills.
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Dec 16 2010, 08:22 PM~19346589
> *what up H,TOWN    hey anybody in houston has an AK'47 for sale if so pm,me with info.gracias
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2010, 05:03 AM~19350346
> *spoke to one of his sons a couple days ago in regard to this. let's see if we can organize some fundraisers to help the family with his medical bills.
> *


Our Prayers our with Him n His Family and May the Lord Give Him Strength and a Speedy Recovery....Keep us Posted Bro


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2010, 12:02 AM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


Hope he gets better


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2010, 05:03 AM~19350346
> *spoke to one of his sons a couple days ago in regard to this. let's see if we can organize some fundraisers to help the family with his medical bills.
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 16 2010, 06:59 PM~19346899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  COUNT THIS PAISA IN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Dec 17 2010, 08:37 AM~19350565
> *Our Prayers our with Him n His Family and May the Lord Give Him Strength and a Speedy Recovery....Keep us Posted Bro
> *


I'm getting my brother to donate his cooking team and also using the radio station to get the word out within the next couple of weeks. Hopefully something in mid to late january. Location is not a problem since we have access to several that are in good spots. We have a meeting in regards to this and some more events in the beginning of january. you all are welcome to attend at the radio station.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 16 2010, 09:05 PM~19346949
> *will trade the zeton spinners for some BANG  :biggrin:
> *


You didn't say no ****. :boink: :boink:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

does any one have info on a shop to get 13 inch tubes for the spoke wheels.thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Dec 17 2010, 08:32 AM~19351078
> *does any one have info on a shop to get 13 inch tubes for the spoke wheels.thanks
> *


get new rims.


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

ha ha not in the budget homie but yeah i considered......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 17 2010, 08:09 AM~19350925
> *You didn't say no ****.  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :0


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *



Sorry to hear that wishing him a quick recovery


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Dec 17 2010, 09:40 AM~19351122
> *ha ha not in the budget homie but yeah i considered......
> *


try Tractor Suppy stores ,they go for about ten bucks........... there's one store in Conroe ......


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Dec 17 2010, 09:35 AM~19351512
> *try Tractor Suppy stores ,they go for about ten bucks........... there's one store in Conroe ......
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


lets get an account setup to donate some money, cuz ICU is not cheap. even if u have insurance..we have all needed shorty at one time or another, now he needs us. so whats up???


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 12:00 PM~19351690
> *lets get an account setup to donate some money, cuz ICU is not cheap. even if u have insurance..we have all needed shorty at one time or another, now he needs us. so whats up???
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 17 2010, 10:02 AM~19351708
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 12:00 PM~19351690
> *lets get an account setup to donate some money, cuz ICU is not cheap. even if u have insurance..we have all needed shorty at one time or another, now he needs us. so whats up???
> *


x2 should be one of his family members to set one up.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 17 2010, 12:00 PM~19351690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we dont know how to set that stuff up, but any help doing so will be much apprciated.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

got word from mom they finaly moved him into a regular room. the heart dr. says his heart is fine. and he's getting some sleep now.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Dec 17 2010, 11:02 AM~19352222
> *problem is we dont have insurance
> we dont know how to set that stuff up, but any help doing so will be much apprciated.
> *


HLC WILL HELP OUT IN ANY WAY WE CAN.... COUNT US IN..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88+Dec 17 2010, 01:10 PM~19352268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

On behalf of the Villarreal family I’d like to thank everyone for their concern trough these trying times. We really appreciate it, and I know Shorty will too. (we’ll show him when we go to visit) Thank you all and God bless.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

houston stylez is down for whatever..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 09:00 AM~19351690
> *lets get an account setup to donate some money, cuz ICU is not cheap. even if u have insurance..we have all needed shorty at one time or another, now he needs us. so whats up???
> *



COUNT US IN..... LOCOS CREATIONS!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Dec 17 2010, 01:17 PM~19352318
> *On behalf of the Villarreal family I’d like to thank everyone for their concern trough these trying times. We really appreciate it, and I know Shorty will too. (we’ll show him when we go to visit) Thank you all and God bless.
> *


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 12:00 PM~19351690
> *lets get an account setup to donate some money, cuz ICU is not cheap. even if u have insurance..we have all needed shorty at one time or another, now he needs us. so whats up???
> *


Latin cartel is down


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 12:00 PM~19351690
> *lets get an account setup to donate some money, cuz ICU is not cheap. even if u have insurance..we have all needed shorty at one time or another, now he needs us. so whats up???
> *


For all that Shorty's has done for the Community and to bless the less fortunate kids around the holidays means alot........ you can count me in. (Latin Kustoms) :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2010, 11:25 AM~19352384
> *
> 
> houston stylez is down for whatever..
> *



X 2


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

THANKS FOR ALL YALLS SUPPORT, THANKS FOR ALL YALLS PRAYERS. CANT WAIT FOR POPS TO COME HOME.. MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONES HELP AND IDEAS FOR SUCH A WONDERFUL MAN THAT HAS HELPED SO MANY POEPLE, ESPECIALLY CHILDREN. THANKYOU, REALLY APPRECIATE IT....


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Dec 17 2010, 12:08 PM~19352713
> *THANKS FOR ALL YALLS SUPPORT, THANKS FOR ALL YALLS PRAYERS. CANT WAIT FOR POPS TO COME HOME.. MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONES HELP AND IDEAS FOR SUCH A WONDERFUL MAN THAT HAS HELPED SO MANY POEPLE, ESPECIALLY CHILDREN. THANKYOU, REALLY APPRECIATE IT....
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

HTOWN MAJICOS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


Chingado sorry to hear that eh, we'll keep him y la familia in our prayers, Shortys a good vato hope he gets well and back to normal..... Oldies gots your back carnal........


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Dec 17 2010, 12:08 PM~19352713
> *THANKS FOR ALL YALLS SUPPORT, THANKS FOR ALL YALLS PRAYERS. CANT WAIT FOR POPS TO COME HOME.. MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONES HELP AND IDEAS FOR SUCH A WONDERFUL MAN THAT HAS HELPED SO MANY POEPLE, ESPECIALLY CHILDREN. THANKYOU, REALLY APPRECIATE IT....
> *


Stay strong homie everything will be firme, GOD is with him! much love carnal......
Just a phone call away if we can help in any way. God Bless!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 17 2010, 11:25 AM~19352384
> *
> 
> houston stylez is down for whatever..
> *


cali rydah will donate to the cause ...get well soon shorty!!!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 17 2010, 12:13 PM~19352290
> *HLC WILL HELP OUT IN ANY WAY WE CAN....  COUNT US IN..
> *


  +1


----------



## swangincustoms (Jan 11, 2006)

swangin customs n fam sends our prayers to shorty n family hope u get better soon :thumbsup: we got ur back


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


my prayers go out to him


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 17 2010, 11:13 AM~19352290
> *HLC WILL HELP OUT IN ANY WAY WE CAN....  COUNT US IN..
> *


my madrecita has been dealin with some health issues for a while and hospital bills rack up fast
so any kind of help needed im down, and i know my Empire fam will help out. 
that account sounds like a great idea, fastest way to get the funds where they need to go.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Dec 17 2010, 11:02 AM~19352222
> *problem is we dont have insurance
> we dont know how to set that stuff up, but any help doing so will be much apprciated.
> *


IM DOWN TO HELP IN FACT IF THE SHOP IS OPEN I CAN DROP OFF MY DONATION MONDAY . DOWNY (MANIACOS)


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 12:00 PM~19351690
> *lets get an account setup to donate some money, cuz ICU is not cheap. even if u have insurance..we have all needed shorty at one time or another, now he needs us. so whats up???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 10:00 AM~19351690
> *lets get an account setup to donate some money, cuz ICU is not cheap. even if u have insurance..we have all needed shorty at one time or another, now he needs us. so whats up???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Jammin James mixing all the Tejano Hits live til 6pm on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2010, 04:18 PM~19354237
> *D.J. Jammin James mixing all the Tejano Hits live til 6pm on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


cant get it to work here at work ever, any idea?

got several folks here that wana jam it but none get it to work...


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

my bro selling both lincolns for 4grand 1977s


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Dec 17 2010, 12:10 PM~19352268
> *got word from mom they finaly moved him into a regular room. the heart dr. says his heart is fine. and he's getting some sleep now.
> *


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 17 2010, 07:53 AM~19350849
> *I'm getting my brother to donate his cooking team and also using the radio station to get the word out within the next couple of weeks.  Hopefully something in mid to late january.  Location is not a problem since we have access to several that are in good spots.  We have a meeting in regards to this and some more events in the beginning of january.  you all are welcome to attend at the radio station.
> *


That's wats up bro....You can count us in ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2010, 11:00 AM~19351690
> *lets get an account setup to donate some money, cuz ICU is not cheap. even if u have insurance..we have all needed shorty at one time or another, now he needs us. so whats up???
> *


 :thumbsup: I'll get with them and help them set something up and let ya know


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 10:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


our prayers to him and his family , and let us know how can we help, from certified c.c.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 17 2010, 05:38 PM~19354420
> *cant get it to work here at work ever, any idea?
> 
> got several folks here that wana jam it but none get it to work...
> *


theres about six ways to tune in, im on my way to the station to do my mixshow. will let you know.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49+Dec 16 2010, 06:22 PM~19346589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont need it got few here in NC :biggrin: its for my cusin in H,Town.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Dec 17 2010, 12:08 PM~19352713
> *THANKS FOR ALL YALLS SUPPORT, THANKS FOR ALL YALLS PRAYERS. CANT WAIT FOR POPS TO COME HOME.. MUCH LOVE FOR EVERYONES HELP AND IDEAS FOR SUCH A WONDERFUL MAN THAT HAS HELPED SO MANY POEPLE, ESPECIALLY CHILDREN. THANKYOU, REALLY APPRECIATE IT....
> *


i hope your pops get better soon homie.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Dec 17 2010, 11:10 AM~19352268
> *got word from mom they finaly moved him into a regular room. the heart dr. says his heart is fine. and he's getting some sleep now.
> *


That's great to hear! Good to see you guys today, and hope Shorty will be back at the shop in no time.


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

what up payaso?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 17 2010, 11:18 PM~19357265
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

hand in there Shorty ...if you guys need anything let us know
:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Hydrau-licked



Lmfao


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 17 2010, 11:18 PM~19357265
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 some crazy shit homes


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

o


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 16 2010, 07:06 AM~19341368
> *for the people that aint scared to pull their car out the garage......riding to mambo's on harrisburg sat nite around 8 pm
> *


 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 17 2010, 01:36 PM~19352492
> *For all that Shorty's has done for the Community and to bless the less fortunate kids around the holidays means alot........ you can count me in. (Latin Kustoms) :thumbsup:
> *


Me 2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 17 2010, 09:18 PM~19357265
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> ...


whahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*COUNT ROLLERZ ONLY GULFCOAST CH IN..........LET US NO....*


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

414 nikka! lol


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 17 2010, 12:02 AM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


man, real sorry to hear that ... our prayers are with him and his family. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help. Count Rollerz Only in on any plans for a benefit ... whoever's putting this together, give me a call if there is anything we can do ... (832) 860-4025 Dena, RO Houston Prez


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

slabrider93 on behalf of firme here is ur x-mas present


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 18 2010, 01:55 PM~19361562
> *man, real sorry to hear that ... our prayers are with him and his family.  Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help.  Count Rollerz Only in on any plans for a benefit ... whoever's putting this together, give me a call if there is anything we can do ... (832) 860-4025 Dena, RO Houston Prez
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Okay, so we cruising 2 minutes from Blowjoes house tonight?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 17 2010, 09:18 PM~19357265
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR WARM WISHES AND PRAYERS. WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED..


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 17 2010, 09:12 PM~19357225
> *what up payaso?
> *


q,vole big bro!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Dec 18 2010, 05:57 PM~19362265
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR WARM WISHES AND PRAYERS. WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Dec 18 2010, 03:57 PM~19362265
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR WARM WISHES AND PRAYERS. WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED..
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 16 2010, 06:06 AM~19341368
> *for the people that aint scared to pull their car out the garage......riding to mambo's on harrisburg sat nite around 8 pm
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Dec 18 2010, 03:59 PM~19362274
> *q,vole big bro!!!!
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 16 2010, 07:06 AM~19341368
> *for the people that aint scared to pull their car out the garage......riding to mambo's on harrisburg sat nite around 8 pm
> *


 :h5:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got some 15 inch cagaer 30 spokes for sale for 600 obo with tires


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Dec 18 2010, 03:57 PM~19362265
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR WARM WISHES AND PRAYERS. WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 16 2010, 06:06 AM~19341368
> *for the people that aint scared to pull their car out the garage......riding to mambo's on harrisburg sat nite around 8 pm
> *



Rolled by in my Comcast van about 9pm only saw Moscas 61 at Mambos


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

ITS SHOWTIME ROLLERZ


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 18 2010, 05:45 PM~19362863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: what up homie como estas.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 16 2010, 11:02 PM~19348636
> *just letting everyone know that SHORTY has been in I.C.U  at  the hospital for the past two days with kidney problems  he is doing better but not too good ....
> 
> so lets keep him and his family in our prayers 2nite....
> *


Sorry to hear about Shorty being in the hospital.... Hope he makes a quick recovery....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have 4 show floor boards make me an offer these are new


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice turn out today for the gulf coast show food was good lots of nice rides. Thanks again family.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 19 2010, 06:04 PM~19369330
> *Nice turn out today for the gulf coast show food was good lots of nice rides. Thanks again family.
> *



dat boy buddah :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Looked like a good turn out...i wish i could of supported but i had to work....i still at wk... 16hrs tonight


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2010, 07:05 PM~19369773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2010, 06:05 PM~19369773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 13 2010, 08:14 PM~19319113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE................................... :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Props to Rollerz Only for throwing a good show today.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 19 2010, 07:56 PM~19369704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good turn out rollerz only had a good time out there


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Some Rollerz pics


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Got no room for these anymore........... gotta go make an offer


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 19 2010, 09:54 PM~19371904
> *Got no room for these anymore........... gotta go make an offer
> 
> 
> ...


  call me 9562295073


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 19 2010, 10:54 PM~19371904
> *Got no room for these anymore........... gotta go make an offer
> 
> 
> ...


i got a bill each cash in hand


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 19 2010, 10:17 PM~19372110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Dec 17 2010, 01:10 PM~19352268
> *got word from mom they finaly moved him into a regular room. the heart dr. says his heart is fine. and he's getting some sleep now.
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

***** in tha back with a fro


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Dec 19 2010, 10:55 PM~19372393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2010, 05:37 AM~19373605
> ****** in tha back with a fro
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: heard he is taking donations to get a hair cut... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

whats good h-town!!! new year new goals. may god bless all of us with with health and finances to help us out with our rides. MAJESTICS.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

We're looking to do a bbq plate sale for Shorty & promote it on THR. Date that we're trying to work with is the 16th of January (Sunday). If there is already something going on let us know asap. Will see if we can get car clubs to donate one or two briskets.

ALL FUNDS MADE THAT DAY GOING TOWARDS SHORTY'S FAMILY FOR HIS MEDICAL EXPENSES.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 19 2010, 06:16 PM~19369400
> *dat boy buddha :biggrin:
> *


And u know this mmmmmaaaannnnn!


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2010, 10:42 AM~19374928
> *We're looking to do a bbq plate sale for Shorty & promote it on THR.  Date that we're trying to work with is the 16th of January (Sunday).  If there is already something going on let us know asap.  Will see if we can get car clubs to donate one or two briskets.
> 
> ALL FUNDS MADE THAT DAY GOING TOWARDS SHORTY'S FAMILY FOR HIS MEDICAL EXPENSES.
> *


THAT'S WATS UP BRO....COUNT ROLLERZ ONLY INN....ANYTHING TO HELP N SUPPORT A FELLOW RIDER...OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH SHORTY N HIS FAMILY... :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Dec 20 2010, 11:49 AM~19375405
> *THAT'S WATS UP BRO....COUNT ROLLERZ ONLY INN....ANYTHING TO HELP N SUPPORT A FELLOW RIDER...OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH SHORTY N HIS FAMILY... :thumbsup:
> *



Good turn out yesterday bro.....


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 20 2010, 11:52 AM~19375425
> *Good turn out yesterday bro.....
> *


Thanks fot the SUPPORT Brotha...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Dec 20 2010, 12:03 PM~19375511
> *Thanks fot the SUPPORT Brotha...
> *


no problem........


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2010, 10:42 AM~19374928
> *We're looking to do a bbq plate sale for Shorty & promote it on THR.  Date that we're trying to work with is the 16th of January (Sunday).  If there is already something going on let us know asap.  Will see if we can get car clubs to donate one or two briskets.
> 
> ALL FUNDS MADE THAT DAY GOING TOWARDS SHORTY'S FAMILY FOR HIS MEDICAL EXPENSES.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2010, 05:37 AM~19373605
> ****** in tha back with a fro
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*A FEW FROM THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice pics hugo


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2010, 01:49 PM~19375906
> *nice pics hugo
> *


*GRACIAS BRO :biggrin: *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 19 2010, 10:55 PM~19372393
> * call me 9562295073
> *


 :uh: no andes de ofrcecido :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 20 2010, 02:52 PM~19375937
> *GRACIAS BRO :biggrin:
> *


TE AVENTASTES :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2010, 02:32 PM~19376325
> *TE AVENTASTES  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 20 2010, 12:07 PM~19374681
> *whats good h-town!!! new year new goals. may god bless all of us with with health and finances to help us out with our rides. MAJESTICS.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: HOUSTON!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2010, 05:37 AM~19373605
> ****** in tha back with a fro
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, CLASSIC


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 19 2010, 09:23 PM~19371663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 20 2010, 12:49 PM~19375903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*GOOD PICS....THANKS FOR THE KUSTOM FAMILY SUPPORTING OUR EVENT YESYERDAY.....*


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 20 2010, 10:42 AM~19374928
> *We're looking to do a bbq plate sale for Shorty & promote it on THR.  Date that we're trying to work with is the 16th of January (Sunday).  If there is already something going on let us know asap.  Will see if we can get car clubs to donate one or two briskets.
> 
> LET ME NO AND THE GULFCOAST FAMILY WILL GET A FEW BRISKETS FOR YA*....


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 20 2010, 12:38 PM~19375804
> *A FEW FROM THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE :biggrin: </span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/1untitled-16.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:gray\'>*DOPE ASS PICS.....THANKS ALOT FOR SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDAZ MOVEMENT*...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 20 2010, 09:46 PM~19379187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 20 2010, 09:46 PM~19379187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone parting out a regal i can use a front bumper. let me know. $$$


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Dec 20 2010, 07:40 PM~19378635
> *THANKS BRO.....WE ARE ALWAYS DOWN FOR A GOOD CAUSE :biggrin: *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Dec 20 2010, 08:40 PM~19378635
> *GOOD PICS....THANKS FOR THE KUSTOM FAMILY SUPPORTING OUR EVENT YESYERDAY.....
> *


No problem homie it was a good turn out


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 20 2010, 02:38 PM~19375804
> *A FEW FROM THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOY DRIVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  THAT'S HOW WE ROLL :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 20 2010, 11:03 PM~19380025
> *THANKS BRO.....WE ARE ALWAYS DOWN FOR A GOOD CAUSE :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 20 2010, 01:07 PM~19376075
> *:uh: no andes de ofrcecido  :0
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: nomas para ti selosa:boink: :boink:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Dec 20 2010, 10:17 PM~19380178
> *What's up homie  :biggrin:
> *


*CHILLIN HOMIE :wow: *


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 20 2010, 05:37 AM~19373605
> ****** in tha back with a fro
> 
> 
> ...



 


Cali" FRO" nia Ryda


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88+Dec 17 2010, 11:02 AM~19352222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best wishes to shorty and family. get well soon and speedy recovery.

One of the downfalls about being a small buisness owner no medical benefits and if you have a outside medical insurance preminums cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

ON BEHALF FROM ALL OF US... ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHPTR...WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO ALL OUR SPONSORS...ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING OUR 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...ITS BECAUSE OF YOU...WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT...AND NOW ON CHRISTMAS DAY WE WILL ROLL OUT AND PUT A BIG SMILE ON A CHILDS FACE AGAIN AT THE STAR OF HOPE WOMEN N CHILDREN SHELTER...AGAIN...THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH AND LET'S KEEP ON SUPPORTING ANY CLUB OUT THERE DOING THINGS FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND HELPING THE LESS FORTUNATE....THANK YOU AND MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU ALL..!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Dec 20 2010, 09:41 PM~19380480
> *
> Cali" FRO" nia Ryda
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Dec 21 2010, 12:20 AM~19381723
> *ON BEHALF FROM ALL OF US... ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHPTR...WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO ALL OUR SPONSORS...ALL  CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING  OUR 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...ITS BECAUSE OF YOU...WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT...AND NOW ON CHRISTMAS DAY WE WILL ROLL OUT AND PUT A BIG SMILE ON A CHILDS FACE AGAIN AT THE STAR OF HOPE WOMEN N CHILDREN SHELTER...AGAIN...THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH AND LET'S KEEP ON SUPPORTING ANY CLUB OUT THERE DOING THINGS FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND HELPING THE LESS FORTUNATE....THANK YOU AND MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU ALL..!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Dec 21 2010, 01:20 AM~19381723
> *ON BEHALF FROM ALL OF US... ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHPTR...WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO ALL OUR SPONSORS...ALL  CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING  OUR 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...ITS BECAUSE OF YOU...WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT...AND NOW ON CHRISTMAS DAY WE WILL ROLL OUT AND PUT A BIG SMILE ON A CHILDS FACE AGAIN AT THE STAR OF HOPE WOMEN N CHILDREN SHELTER...AGAIN...THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH AND LET'S KEEP ON SUPPORTING ANY CLUB OUT THERE DOING THINGS FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND HELPING THE LESS FORTUNATE....THANK YOU AND MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU ALL..!!!
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Dec 20 2010, 09:19 PM~19380203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA ESTAN LISTOS O KE??????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Dec 20 2010, 11:20 PM~19381723
> *ON BEHALF FROM ALL OF US... ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHPTR...WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO ALL OUR SPONSORS...ALL  CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING  OUR 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...ITS BECAUSE OF YOU...WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT...AND NOW ON CHRISTMAS DAY WE WILL ROLL OUT AND PUT A BIG SMILE ON A CHILDS FACE AGAIN AT THE STAR OF HOPE WOMEN N CHILDREN SHELTER...AGAIN...THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH AND LET'S KEEP ON SUPPORTING ANY CLUB OUT THERE DOING THINGS FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND HELPING THE LESS FORTUNATE....THANK YOU AND MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU ALL..!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Dec 20 2010, 08:42 PM~19378645
> *LET ME NO AND THE GULFCOAST FAMILY WILL GET A FEW BRISKETS FOR YA....
> *


Will do, might have to be on the 15th since it's a lot of work for the cooking team. Location still being confirmed before we do the go ahead. Thanks.


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

:cheesy: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Dec 21 2010, 10:00 AM~19383792
> *:cheesy:  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 21 2010, 06:51 AM~19383219
> *YA ESTAN LISTOS O KE??????? :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 nonononononononononononononononononnoononoo


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 21 2010, 09:58 AM~19384195
> *:0 nonononononononononononononononononnoononoo
> *


do u mean always ready! :uh:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 21 2010, 11:53 AM~19384160
> *:0
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Real Riders Unite!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 21 2010, 08:55 AM~19383237
> *:wave:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> Why didn't you come out on Sunday? I wanted to check out the ride!


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

i have a digital dash from a 90 cadillac for sale 150 its blue dash. post piks later>>>>>


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

]



















































it's time to get crackin on the 64


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 21 2010, 12:58 PM~19385509
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


Both my dream cars :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Lil Jose! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 21 2010, 12:59 PM~19385141
> *Why didn't you come out on Sunday? I wanted to check out the ride!
> *


man i was planning on going out, but i woke up way too late  i wanted to see your ride as well!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Dec 21 2010, 01:20 AM~19381723
> *ON BEHALF FROM ALL OF US... ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST CHPTR...WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU VERY MUCH TO ALL OUR SPONSORS...ALL  CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY FOR COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING  OUR 3rd ANNUAL TOY DRIVE...ITS BECAUSE OF YOU...WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT...AND NOW ON CHRISTMAS DAY WE WILL ROLL OUT AND PUT A BIG SMILE ON A CHILDS FACE AGAIN AT THE STAR OF HOPE WOMEN N CHILDREN SHELTER...AGAIN...THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH AND LET'S KEEP ON SUPPORTING ANY CLUB OUT THERE DOING THINGS FOR A GOOD CAUSE AND HELPING THE LESS FORTUNATE....THANK YOU AND MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU ALL..!!!
> *


Already homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 20 2010, 10:07 AM~19374681
> *whats good h-town!!! new year new goals. may god bless all of us with with health and finances to help us out with our rides. MAJESTICS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 21 2010, 02:58 PM~19385509
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 21 2010, 12:58 PM~19385509
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


white top :wow:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 21 2010, 02:58 PM~19386316
> *man i was planning on going out, but i woke up way too late  i wanted to see your ride as well!
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 21 2010, 09:21 PM~19388961
> *
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 21 2010, 02:58 PM~19385509
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :h5:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 21 2010, 08:26 PM~19389025
> *
> *


ROLLERZ!!!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

:wow:  :happysad:  :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 21 2010, 02:58 PM~19385509
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Dec 21 2010, 04:16 PM~19386032
> *Lil Jose!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  puttin it down


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 21 2010, 10:38 AM~19384506
> *Real Riders Unite!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 22 2010, 03:22 PM~19395812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if he gets it to the bumper, it will be decent street car doing decent numbers


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 22 2010, 03:28 PM~19395900
> *if he gets it to the bumper, it will be decent street car doing decent numbers
> *


retired :happysad:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 22 2010, 04:13 PM~19396227
> *retired :happysad:
> *


but money maker in da works


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Dec 22 2010, 04:13 PM~19396227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: i heard there is a street hopper named street killer coming out... :0 owner says chrome undies is a must.. and its not me because i have no car and no money..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 22 2010, 04:30 PM~19396383
> *
> :cheesy:  i heard there is a street hopper named street killer coming out... :0  owner says chrome undies is a must.. and its not me because i have no car and no money..lol.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 22 2010, 04:41 PM~19396464
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2010, 07:54 PM~19388233
> *white top  :wow:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coIBCNUM6S0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 22 2010, 10:08 PM~19398277
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

coming soon :0


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2010, 08:17 PM~19398335
> *coming soon  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Your gonna kill em with that!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

whats good gente :biggrin: payaso you ready for next month? 2011 shine n grind! MAJESTICS HTOWN COMING SOON! WHAT UP BIG JOHN WE AINT FORGOT ABOUT YOU!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

slim, u ready to get stupid with me my *****


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for a 64 impala trunk lmk


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 22 2010, 06:36 AM~19392253
> *:0    puttin it down
> *


for you :0


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Dec 21 2010, 10:07 AM~19384272
> *do u mean always ready! :uh:
> *


 :wave: :nosad: no esta listo


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 23 2010, 02:41 AM~19400770
> *for you :0
> *


i cant compeat ...... he got it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2010, 11:11 PM~19398780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 22 2010, 08:32 PM~19398479
> *whats good gente :biggrin:  payaso you ready for next month? 2011 shine n grind! MAJESTICS HTOWN COMING SOON! WHAT UP BIG JOHN WE AINT FORGOT ABOUT YOU!
> *


Whats good homie .you got it.come on


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 23 2010, 12:43 AM~19400782
> *:wave:  :nosad: no esta listo
> *


ay ta el glasshouse guey :happysad:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 22 2010, 08:13 PM~19398319
> *
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 22 2010, 08:08 PM~19398277
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coIBCNUM6S0
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

Has anybody heard any news about Shorty? any new updates? :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just got off the phone with this lady running the production of that flick "The Green Hornet" who wants to do business with T.H.R. & also will want to attend the Houston Lowrider Council Annual Kick off event to promote the movie that will be premiered here in Houston soon. More details to come soon.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TejanoHitsRadio is working in conjunction with Hollywood studios. In attendance will be promoters from the movie The Green Hornet at the Houston Lowrider Council Kickoff Picnic. More details coming soon.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2010, 03:26 PM~19403980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhhhh seth rogan? bah hahahaha


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2010, 09:11 PM~19398780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad video


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Dec 23 2010, 06:30 AM~19401539
> *Whats good homie .you got it.come on
> *


hows the chevy coming along


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 23 2010, 01:58 PM~19404212
> *hows the chevy coming along
> *


Slow but its comin.just sanded it


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

James Soria mixing nonstop those Tejano classics til 6pm today.

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

 

(spam)


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2010, 02:21 PM~19403944
> *Just got off the phone with this lady running the production of that flick "The Green Hornet" who wants to do business with T.H.R. & also will want to attend the Houston Lowrider Council Annual Kick off event to promote the movie that will be premiered here in Houston soon.  More details to come soon.
> *


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

thanks for your help young


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 05:23 PM~19404979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice, tomatoofhouston, nice. glad i hooked you up with all the right people to get it done, i'm soooo proud of you :biggrin: 

hey, where'd you get that engine hoist? i need one like that......


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Dec 23 2010, 05:33 PM~19405054
> *nice, tomatoofhouston, nice.  glad i hooked you up with all the right people to get it done, i'm soooo proud of you :biggrin:
> 
> hey, where'd you get that engine hoist?  i need one like that......
> *



p.s., you ready to make the deal?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 05:23 PM~19404979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
hell yeah doin big thangs...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 04:23 PM~19404979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2010, 09:17 PM~19398335
> *coming soon  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice choice....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 05:23 PM~19404979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn sorry ass chino...... :rant:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 06:23 PM~19404979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holly moly! :0


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

lastminute kustoms have been helping me all the way.... :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 04:23 PM~19404979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne....


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 23 2010, 07:01 PM~19405242
> *damn sorry ass chino...... :rant:
> *


fukin puto said "nah, im not doing it tonight" Im like "kewl".........fuk that maricone trying to make me feel bad.....news flash asshole, I dont feel bad, "fuk, you".


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 04:23 PM~19404979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride homie.cnt wait to see it done.is that the og engine 409. :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 04:23 PM~19404979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:

looks like u almost ready for paint prison


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Dec 23 2010, 02:02 PM~19403832
> *Has anybody heard any news about Shorty? any new updates? :dunno:
> *


He's doing better, but now has to do dialysis.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 22 2010, 06:30 PM~19396383
> *
> :cheesy:  i heard there is a street hopper named street killer coming out... :0  owner says chrome undies is a must.. and its not me because i have no car and no money..lol.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 23 2010, 06:15 PM~19405340
> *fukin puto said "nah, im not doing it tonight" Im like "kewl".........fuk that maricone trying to make me feel bad.....news flash asshole, I dont feel bad, "fuk, you".
> *


 :wow: :wow: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 04:23 PM~19404979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Dec 23 2010, 05:39 PM~19405451
> *Nice ride homie.cnt wait to see it done.is that the og engine 409. :wow:  :wow:
> *


348


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 23 2010, 06:57 AM~19401606
> *ay ta el glasshouse guey  :happysad:
> *


no mequieres mira asta el2014 :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2010, 06:29 PM~19405734
> *348
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Dec 23 2010, 05:53 PM~19405535
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


wats up mario where u been hidin? hno:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 23 2010, 07:02 PM~19405970
> *no mequieres mira asta el2014 :biggrin:
> *


verdad?llol :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Just wanna wish everyone a very merry Christmas and hope you all enjoy this time with family and friends. Also remember to say a prayer for those who didn't make it to see another Christmas. Keep in mind the more united we become the stronger this movement will be.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 23 2010, 07:05 PM~19405266
> *lastminute kustoms have been helping me all the way.... :biggrin:
> *


dance monkey! LOL


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Dec 24 2010, 12:20 PM~19410846
> *dance monkey! LOL
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: MIJITODEHOUSTON

:uh:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Have a safe Holiday Lowriders!


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 24 2010, 01:28 PM~19411335
> *Have a safe Holiday Lowriders!
> *


Have a Merry Christmas to you and your family. Ez on the Corona's Romel.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 24 2010, 09:55 AM~19410711
> *Just wanna wish everyone a very merry Christmas and hope you all enjoy this time with family and friends. Also remember to say a prayer for those who didn't make it to see another Christmas. Keep in mind the more united we become the stronger this movement will be.
> *


i feel you. but sometimes it seems like the holidays bring out the worst in ppl, has anyone been watching the news lately :wow:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2010, 11:53 AM~19411581
> *i feel you. but sometimes it seems like the holidays bring out the worst in ppl, has anyone been watching the news lately  :wow:
> *


YEAH IT WAS SAD PUTTIN MY HOMEBOYS IN THE DIRT BEFORE CHRISTMAS PPL LET THAT ALCHAHOL GET THE BEST OF THEM


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Dec 24 2010, 12:07 PM~19411721
> *YEAH IT WAS SAD PUTTIN MY HOMEBOYS IN THE DIRT BEFORE CHRISTMAS PPL LET THAT ALCHAHOL GET THE BEST OF THEM
> *


same shit happend 7 years ago. rip big frosty 12/26/03


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Dec 24 2010, 11:31 AM~19411362
> *Have a Merry Christmas to you and your family. Ez on the Corona's Romel.
> *


Merry Christmas to you and your family also! Ez on the soda's. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 22 2010, 08:32 PM~19398479
> *whats good gente :biggrin:  payaso you ready for next month? 2011 shine n grind! MAJESTICS HTOWN COMING SOON! WHAT UP BIG JOHN WE AINT FORGOT ABOUT YOU!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy: whats good carnal  im not sure about next month bro things not looking good....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 23 2010, 07:02 PM~19405970
> *no mequieres mira asta el2014 :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: el mundo se acaba en el 2012 wey :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Merry Christmas ..and be safe Htown....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS N A HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LOCOS CREATIONS CAR CLUB TO ALL DA CLUBS N SOLO RIDERZ WISH EVERONE TO BE SAFE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Merry Christmas folks, Feliz Navidad a mis paisas


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

MERRY X - MAS TO ALL MY LOWRIDER FAM....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big punchy actin a fool as usual.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2010, 12:53 PM~19411581
> *i feel you. but sometimes it seems like the holidays bring out the worst in ppl, has anyone been watching the news lately  :wow:
> *


No doubt about that man these ppl getting desperate out here and will do anything to get it.


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

FROM ALL OF US ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST....WE WANNA WISH EVERYONE A SAFE N BLESSED CHRISTMAS HOLIDAYS TO ALL CAR CLUBS N SOLO RIDAZ...LET'S KEEP THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE AND STRONG AND LET'S GET READY TO KICK OFF THE NEW YEAR ON A GOOD POSITIVE NOTE...WE WILL SEE EVERYONE AT THE HLC NEW YEAR KICK OFF AT MCGREGOR PARK ON JAN 2,2011...MUCH LOVE N RESPECT TO ALL...!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Merry christmas homies


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MIJITODEHOUSTON, 84 BLAZER

:naughty:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOUSTON LOWRIDERS!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

All I want for Christmas is money for my Caddys :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

MERRY CHRISMAS MY H.TOWN LOW RIDER FROM ''CERTIFIED''


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Dec 22 2010, 11:42 PM~19399674
> *looking for a 64 impala trunk  lmk
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 25 2010, 12:15 AM~19415709
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS HOUSTON LOWRIDERS!
> *


x2


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 24 2010, 10:55 AM~19410711
> *Just wanna wish everyone a very merry Christmas and hope you all enjoy this time with family and friends. Also remember to say a prayer for those who didn't make it to see another Christmas. Keep in mind the more united we become the stronger this movement will be.
> *


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Lookin for some cheap bullshit ass chinas that are just in your way? I don't care about curb checks!


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FROM THE GULFCOAST CH*........


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Dec 24 2010, 04:06 PM~19413774
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS N A HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LOCOS CREATIONS [/color]CAR CLUB TO ALL DA CLUBS N SOLO RIDERZ WISH EVERONE TO BE SAFE!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 24 2010, 01:53 PM~19412596
> *:happysad:  :happysad: el mundo se acaba en el 2012 wey  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :happysad: pero los billes no creo :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

felis navidad son mis mejores deseos :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS H-TOWN

:biggrin:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 25 2010, 01:32 PM~19418328
> *Lookin for some cheap bullshit ass chinas  that are just in your way? I don't care about curb checks!
> *


price range?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 25 2010, 06:10 PM~19419853
> *:happysad: pero los billes no creo  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2010, 08:31 PM~19420487
> *price range?
> *


I'm really not sure but nothing like 300 cuz I can buy new one for that. I just want to throw them on till I get the wheels I want. If you want PM me a price.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2010, 02:07 AM~19416011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Marry christmas 2 every 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 25 2010, 05:14 PM~19419871
> *felis navidad son mis mejores deseos  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


k rollo cabrito!! FELIZ NAVIDAD COMPADRE...... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up H-Town, Happy Holidays  , whats good Happy, Beto, Majestics 49


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Dec 26 2010, 08:21 AM~19422330
> *What up H-Town, Happy Holidays   ,  whats good Happy, Beto, Majestics 49
> *


whats good homie,


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 25 2010, 09:17 PM~19420739
> *I'm really not sure but nothing like 300 cuz I can buy new one for that. I just want to throw them on till I get the wheels I want. If you want PM me a price.
> *


hey Romel, post some pix of the 84 caddy u picked up i aint seen it in a minute.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Dec 26 2010, 11:06 AM~19423010
> *hey Romel, post some pix of the 84 caddy u picked up i aint seen it in a minute.
> *


I will tonight, it's tore down right now but I'm about to spray it the same color!


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

No one has extra 13s?? :uh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 2 2010, 02:02 PM~19220235
> *got this for sale .. motor , trans , harness and pcm
> LT1
> 1000.00 obo
> ...


still got this for 1000 or trade for D's, Z's, hydros, 5th or grill...let me know what you got...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 26 2010, 10:59 PM~19427244
> *still got this for 1000 or trade for D's, Z's, hydros, 5th or grill...let me know what you got...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Dec 26 2010, 10:54 PM~19427692
> *:uh:
> *


HATER..............
Whats up you coming to the next club meeting....


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 26 2010, 08:59 PM~19427244
> *still got this for 1000 or trade for D's, Z's, hydros, 5th or grill...let me know what you got...
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 26 2010, 11:14 PM~19427878
> *
> *


whats up you ready to get crackin on that new lac?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 26 2010, 10:16 PM~19427890
> *whats up you ready to get crackin on that new lac?
> *


For sure, trying to clean some parts right now!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 26 2010, 10:16 PM~19427890
> *whats up you ready to get crackin on that new lac?
> *


Did u get that thang we where talkin bout the other day?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 26 2010, 11:19 PM~19427917
> *Did u get that thang we where talkin bout the other day?
> *


Going tommorow with some cash  
i need to get back on these streets... to shut these ****** up.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 26 2010, 10:25 PM~19427969
> *Going tommorow with some cash
> i need to get back on these streets... to shut these ****** up.
> *


That won't take much! :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 26 2010, 08:31 PM~19426988
> *No one has extra 13s?? :uh:
> *


Got some black spokes for 4oo


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 26 2010, 02:43 AM~19422034
> *k rollo cabrito!! FELIZ NAVIDAD COMPADRE...... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: felizzzzzzzzzzzzz navidad


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 26 2010, 10:49 PM~19428183
> *Got some black spokes for 4oo
> *


Thanks but I'm just Lookin for cheap shit till I get my Ds!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 27 2010, 12:14 AM~19427873
> *HATER..............
> Whats up you coming to the next club meeting....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 25 2010, 08:44 PM~19420544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KE PASA TONY FELIZ NAVIDAD KE DICE EL CHOCHI SOBRARON TAMALE O KE :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 26 2010, 10:49 PM~19428183
> *Got some black spokes for 4oo
> *


pics.. condition?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2010, 09:21 AM~19429840
> *pics.. condition?
> *


black as yo ass and prolly got the same kinda dents in it


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Well its official going to take my real estate test on the 14th. Come on 2011!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

WHATS GOOD GENTE? MAJESTICS HTOWN COMING SOON! ANY SOLO RIDERS WHO ARE INTRESTED HIT ME UP. I MEAN REAL RIDERS!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Dec 24 2010, 03:55 AM~19409328
> *wats up mario where u been hidin? hno:
> *


me hiding hell no just had shit to take care off. but i need to get back on the car...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 27 2010, 01:17 PM~19431277
> *WHATS GOOD GENTE? MAJESTICS HTOWN COMING SOON! ANY SOLO RIDERS WHO ARE INTRESTED HIT ME UP. I MEAN REAL RIDERS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 27 2010, 01:29 PM~19431361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 27 2010, 12:29 PM~19431361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 27 2010, 12:50 PM~19431952
> *  :biggrin:
> *



dicen k eres el mas buscado... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im still lookin for a regal bumper. looking for one clean with no dents and no bends. my car is in paint right now so the sooner the better LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2010, 03:30 PM~19432727
> *im still lookin for a regal bumper.  looking for one clean with no dents and no bends.  my car is in paint right now so the sooner the better LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


that booty kit i have will fit your regal.. :biggrin: used to be youngs


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Dec 27 2010, 01:50 PM~19431952
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 27 2010, 04:40 PM~19433206
> *:uh:
> *


lets do this homie


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 27 2010, 07:06 PM~19433801
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up HOUSTON, DFW passin thru


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 27 2010, 07:44 PM~19434052
> *:uh:
> *


you can come to the meeting too...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2010, 04:30 PM~19432727
> *im still lookin for a regal bumper.  looking for one clean with no dents and no bends.  my car is in paint right now so the sooner the better LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


ebay :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 27 2010, 07:56 PM~19434174
> *you can come to the meeting too...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 27 2010, 09:42 PM~19435078
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Anybody got some 90 taillight fillers


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Dec 27 2010, 04:40 PM~19433206
> *:uh:
> *


pote jalar


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 27 2010, 10:31 PM~19436359
> *Anybody got some 90 taillight fillers
> *


i think i do.. lemme check at shop.. might of threw them away


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 27 2010, 10:56 PM~19436646
> *i think i do.. lemme check at shop.. might of threw them away
> *


Let me know!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

HOMIEZ IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE WHO DOES TITLE WORK IN THE HOUSTON AREA (BUFFALO TX IS WHERE THE CAR IS ) IF U CAN HELP ME I CAN KICK U DOWN SOME $$$$ IF NOT CAN U POINT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION ???? :biggrin: PM ME IF U CAN HELP ???


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 27 2010, 02:46 PM~19432428
> *dicen k eres el mas buscado... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:420: back to work


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Dec 28 2010, 04:34 AM~19438132
> *:420: back to work
> *


X2 :420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 27 2010, 04:17 PM~19433038
> *that booty kit i have will fit your regal.. :biggrin: used to be youngs
> *


id have to find a triple gold 72 spoke roadstar to put in it....but im searchin already :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 27 2010, 10:31 PM~19436359
> *Anybody got some 90 taillight fillers
> *


OEM rubbers?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 28 2010, 08:15 AM~19438702
> *id have to find a triple gold 72 spoke roadstar to put in it....but im searchin already  :biggrin:
> *


them some nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 27 2010, 12:17 PM~19431277
> *WHATS GOOD GENTE? MAJESTICS HTOWN COMING SOON! ANY SOLO RIDERS WHO ARE INTRESTED HIT ME UP. I MEAN REAL RIDERS!
> 
> 
> ...


im intreted :naughty: damn i wish i was in HOUSTON


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Dec 28 2010, 01:13 AM~19436820
> *HOMIEZ IM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE WHO DOES TITLE WORK IN THE HOUSTON AREA (BUFFALO TX IS WHERE THE CAR IS ) IF U CAN HELP ME I CAN KICK U DOWN SOME $$$$ IF NOT CAN U POINT ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION ???? :biggrin: PM ME IF U CAN HELP ???
> *


barron title services..... i think is the name
281-931-5640


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2010, 11:03 AM~19439660
> *barron title services..... i think is the name
> 281-931-5640
> *


thank you ill try it !!!!!!


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 28 2010, 11:03 AM~19439660
> *barron title services..... i think is the name
> 281-931-5640
> *


out of service


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Dec 28 2010, 10:59 AM~19439636
> *im intreted  :naughty:  damn i wish i was in HOUSTON
> *


WHEN YOU COMING TO VISIT


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Dec 27 2010, 11:15 PM~19436118
> *
> *


damm bro is that all you ever post  lol


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

Where's the best place to get some vouges? need some 17's for my wifes avalon
THANKS


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Dec 28 2010, 01:51 PM~19440050
> *out of service
> *


google c&d title services on hover st houston tx ask for charles sims


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 27 2010, 05:42 PM~19433638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: orake


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 23 2010, 03:21 PM~19403944
> *Just got off the phone with this lady running the production of that flick "The Green Hornet" who wants to do business with T.H.R. & also will want to attend the Houston Lowrider Council Annual Kick off event to promote the movie that will be premiered here in Houston soon.  More details to come soon.
> *


Dang, I forgot about this, there will be a promoter from the Hollywood studios giving out free passes, souvenirs, t-shirts and other promotional items for the movie at this weekends Houston Lowrider Council Annual Kick off event.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 28 2010, 11:56 AM~19440099
> *WHEN YOU COMING TO VISIT
> *


im not sure bout next month :happysad: if not hopefully in summer....


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Dec 28 2010, 12:25 PM~19440314
> *
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 28 2010, 09:41 PM~19444353
> *Dang, I forgot about this, there will be a promoter from the Hollywood studios giving out free passes, souvenirs, t-shirts and other promotional items for the movie at this weekends Houston Lowrider Council Annual Kick off event.
> *


o


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 28 2010, 11:20 PM~19444804
> *o
> *


o_0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Dec 28 2010, 08:41 PM~19444353
> *Dang, I forgot about this, there will be a promoter from the Hollywood studios giving out free passes, souvenirs, t-shirts and other promotional items for the movie at this weekends Houston Lowrider Council Annual Kick off event.
> *





























TejanoHitsRadio is working in conjunction with Hollywood studios. In attendance will be promoters from the movie The Green Hornet at the Houston Lowrider Council Kickoff Picnic.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *MR.64wagon*


:uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Dec 27 2010, 11:19 PM~19436885
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Dec 28 2010, 02:26 PM~19441144
> *Where's the best place to get some vouges? need some 17's for my wifes avalon
> THANKS
> *


8324340444.............hit me up......they aINT CHEAP THO................


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

:nosad: :yes: :nosad: :yes: :nosad: :yes: :nosad: :yes:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Dec 28 2010, 02:26 PM~19441144
> *Where's the best place to get some vouges? need some 17's for my wifes avalon
> THANKS
> *


Sell you my vouges off my swangers, PM me!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 29 2010, 12:32 PM~19449118
> *Sell you my vouges off my swangers, PM me!
> *


OG Pinoy on that full time grind!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 29 2010, 11:34 AM~19449131
> *OG Pinoy on that full time grind!
> *


Only way I know how it dew! :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin: Life goes on, every second you spend being upset is a second of happiness youll never get back. so fuck it, keep on shinning


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 28 2010, 11:27 PM~19444880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 23 2010, 07:45 PM~19405487
> *He's doing better, but now has to do dialysis.
> *


well thats some what of good news......


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

fuckin weather sucks, fuckin with my money!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Dec 29 2010, 12:37 PM~19449601
> *:biggrin: Life goes on, every second you spend being upset is a second of happiness youll never get back. so fuck it, keep on shinning
> *


 :uh: DATS DAT BULLSHIT..........


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Dec 29 2010, 01:31 PM~19449983
> *fuckin weather sucks, fuckin with my money!!!
> *


 :uh: ok :happysad:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2010, 03:30 PM~19432727
> *im still lookin for a regal bumper.  looking for one clean with no dents and no bends.  my car is in paint right now so the sooner the better LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


 Man I thought you where getting something else? :dunno:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 27 2010, 12:17 PM~19431277
> *WHATS GOOD GENTE? MAJESTICS HTOWN COMING SOON! ANY SOLO RIDERS WHO ARE INTRESTED HIT ME UP. I MEAN REAL RIDERS!
> 
> 
> ...






 








*FOUNDERS OF MAJESTICS IN 1963 SANTA FE SPRINGS,CALIFORNIA....*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

--------


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Dec 29 2010, 04:08 PM~19451198
> *Man I thought you where getting something else?  :dunno:
> *


i need the regal to ride around the farm.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

blah


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

blah blah blah...is all i read..


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 29 2010, 04:28 PM~19451390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what it is homeboy!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2010, 06:21 PM~19451850
> *i need the regal to ride around the farm.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 30 2010, 07:21 AM~19456883
> *:uh:
> *


trippin


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Dec 30 2010, 06:23 AM~19456887
> *trippin
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Dec 29 2010, 04:28 PM~19451390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 30 2010, 05:21 AM~19456883
> *:uh:
> *


u think cuz u buy some 3 prongs u can be a part of the 3 prong mafia, well thats not how it works.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 08:42 AM~19457149
> *u think cuz u buy some 3 prongs u can be a part of the 3 prong mafia, well thats not how it works.
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 30 2010, 08:55 AM~19457189
> *:naughty:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i need some solenoids and some regular donuts....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Dec 30 2010, 10:11 AM~19457546
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

latinkustoms4ever, mr.majestic


wassup fellas?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 27 2010, 02:17 PM~19431277
> *WHATS GOOD GENTE? MAJESTICS HTOWN COMING SOON! ANY SOLO RIDERS WHO ARE INTRESTED HIT ME UP. I MEAN REAL RIDERS!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:biggrin: loud speakers and a flyin bitch :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 30 2010, 01:32 PM~19459451
> *:biggrin:  loud speakers and a flyin bitch  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all it needs is some 22s and screen.and a mexican with a grill.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 06:21 PM~19460933
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I got sum new tires for sale....Mrs. 3 prong mafia :naughty:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Dec 30 2010, 06:36 PM~19461447
> *I got sum new tires for sale....Mrs. 3 prong mafia  :naughty:
> *


got plenty of tires. :boink:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 07:41 PM~19461479
> *got plenty of tires.  :boink:
> *


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Dec 30 2010, 01:32 PM~19459451
> *:biggrin:  loud speakers and a flyin bitch  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ere tu :thumbsup: o tu primos :biggrin:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Dec 28 2010, 11:27 PM~19444880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2010, 05:21 PM~19460933
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


5th ?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:420:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 29 2010, 03:30 PM~19450838
> *:uh: ok  :happysad:
> *


donde estan los tamales chocherrios ???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Dec 31 2010, 01:09 AM~19465145
> *5th ?
> *


12th


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy New Year Lowriders! Everybody be safe and have fun!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Everyone be safe tonight....Happy New Years to all my lowrider brothers and sisters... See yall Sunday


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Dec 31 2010, 11:06 AM~19467198
> *Happy New Year Lowriders! Everybody be safe and have fun!
> *


Wut up brotha... Lac looking tuff


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

SUP H-TOWN! :wave:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 27 2010, 03:17 PM~19431277
> *WHATS GOOD GENTE? MAJESTICS HTOWN COMING SOON! ANY SOLO RIDERS WHO ARE INTRESTED HIT ME UP. I MEAN REAL RIDERS!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: GOOD LUCK BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 31 2010, 11:07 AM~19467215
> *Wut up brotha... Lac looking tuff
> *


Thanks bro, still in progress. Your Caddy Lookin clean too! I'm really diggin your mural!


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Dec 27 2010, 12:26 PM~19431335
> *me hiding hell no just had shit to take care off. but i need to get back on the car...
> *


orale sounds like a good plan bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Dec 30 2010, 09:14 PM~19463141
> *:biggrin: ere tu :thumbsup: o tu primos :biggrin:
> *


andavamos vendiendo paletas en magnolia :biggrin:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 31 2010, 11:15 AM~19467312
> *:0  :wow: GOOD LUCK BRO... :biggrin:
> *


thank you brother! you in htown?


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Dec 31 2010, 06:54 PM~19469609
> *thank you brother! you in htown?
> *


naw bro last time i was in houston was back in 08 i think...i was partying out there lol.... :biggrin: how are things for u in houston? hope all is well..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

happy new yrs homies..
and to all the real riders thats dippin in their low tonight, dont drink and hop, cuz i know i am.. 

be safe muthafuckaz...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im workin.


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2010, 05:16 PM~19470143
> *happy new yrs homies..
> and to all the real riders thats dippin in their low tonight, dont drink and hop, cuz i know i am..
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2010, 05:16 PM~19470143
> *happy new yrs homies..
> and to all the real riders thats dippin in their low tonight, dont drink and hop, cuz i know i am..
> 
> ...


holdup ,,,u going to piss off them garage queens....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS.............RO 4 LIFE.......*  :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2010, 07:26 PM~19470213
> *im workin.
> *


Make that $$$$$$ homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2010, 12:23 PM~19458058
> *latinkustoms4ever, mr.majestic
> wassup fellas?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

WHAT'S UP HOUSTON H TOWN WANT 2 WISH EVERY 1 A HAPPY 2011 SAFE NEW YEAR WATCH OUT FOR THEM LAW'Z IF YOU ARE GOIN 2 BE DRINKIN AN DRIVIN AND HITTIN THEM SWITCHES (LOL) 2 ALL LOWRIDER'S BE SAFE :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2010, 07:16 PM~19470143
> *happy new yrs homies..
> and to all the real riders thats dippin in their low tonight, dont drink and hop, cuz i know i am..
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: do your thang sic


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

HAPPY 2011 HOMIES!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

2011


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Dec 31 2010, 04:34 PM~19469887
> *naw bro last time i was in houston was back in 08 i think...i was partying out there lol.... :biggrin: how are things for u in houston? hope all is well..
> *


its good moving kinda slow but it will get done! i'm gonna try to make it to vegas this year


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:420:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 1 2011, 01:30 AM~19472971
> *:420:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 31 2010, 06:18 PM~19470499
> *holdup ,,,u going to piss off them garage queens....
> *


Fuck it. Stay ridin..


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

happy b-day pattycakes :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy New Years to all the lowriding homies!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

HAPPY 2011


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2010, 07:16 PM~19470143
> *happy new yrs homies..
> and to all the real riders thats dippin in their low tonight, dont drink and hop, cuz i know i am..
> 
> ...



I was draggin..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Jan 1 2011, 01:23 AM~19472445
> *its good moving kinda slow but it will get done! i'm gonna try to make it to vegas this year
> *


  Last year was off da chain :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thinkin bout partin with my STARS. let me know if anyone interested.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS Homies.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

GOT THESE GOODIE FOR SALE, IF YOU INTERESTED SHOOT ME AN OFFER BY PM OT TEXT 281-683-1203. I can take them to park tomorrow




> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Dec 19 2010, 09:35 PM~19371742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sir Mikol_@Jan 1 2011, 11:42 AM~19474345
> *I was draggin..
> *


that works too.. ill be doing that soon


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Hope everyone can come out tomorrow to the HLC new year picnic...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2011, 10:40 PM~19478222
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2011, 11:40 PM~19478222
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin clean homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 1 2011, 07:44 PM~19476313
> *Hope everyone can come out tomorrow to the HLC new year picnic...
> *


Me and my touch of green will be on the seen...already


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 1 2011, 05:44 PM~19476313
> *Hope everyone can come out tomorrow to the HLC new year picnic...
> *


  :nosad:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

need a complete 61-64 impala ignition switch....???????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 1 2011, 11:40 PM~19478222
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Big D-MACK's 63 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Jan 1 2011, 02:21 PM~19475181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that bish came out really nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jan 2 2011, 12:27 PM~19480983
> *hell yeah i was there!!!!!
> 
> bad ass.....
> ...


Yep North Texas got me real F'ed up that night, didnt go to sleep til 7am :wow: Cant wait to go back :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

1st time back out.............










WIT A BANG!!!!!










***** JUS CAN'T WIN :ß


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 04:55 PM~19483420
> *1st time back out.............
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That sux bro!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:0 Damn what happened


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 2 2011, 11:07 AM~19480564
> *  :nosad:
> *


*Anyone know where i can get a hood for a 93 Cadillac Fleetwood please let me know. *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 2 2011, 03:55 PM~19483420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u can have the one off the white one pictured above.. its junk now!! :happysad:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 05:55 PM~19483420
> *1st time back out.............
> 
> 
> ...


Damn what happened?


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

just got hm from the picnic had a great time out there with my car club. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn noe.. wtf happened..

fkin sucks...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 2 2011, 04:08 PM~19484008
> *Anyone know where i can get a hood for a 93 Cadillac Fleetwood please let me know.
> *


chochi - 956-229-5073


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

2day's HLC picnic at the park was pretty kool....good turn out had a good time hangin out with my car club latin kustoms c.c. :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 2 2011, 06:42 PM~19483822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Axle broke doing 70 on frwy..........zenith ket going down 288 :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 05:44 PM~19484317
> *Axle broke doing 70 on frwy..........zenith ket going down 288 :happysad:
> *


 :0 damn sorry to hear that my *****...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Good turnout @ the picnic & thats sucks about Skeetwood Ragalac


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 06:44 PM~19484317
> *Axle broke doing 70 on frwy..........zenith ket going down 288 :happysad:
> *


you damaged my car!!!! good thing no one got hurt and luckily no one was next to us o


the zenith survived :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

did anyone get pics of the trash can that caught on fire!!! man somebody fucking threw charcoal or a cigarett in there like fucking idiots... :twak: :twak:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2011, 07:51 PM~19484368
> *did anyone get pics of the trash can that caught on fire!!!  man somebody fucking threw charcoal or a cigarett in there like fucking idiots...    :twak:  :twak:
> *


Only you can prevent park fires! :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2011, 07:51 PM~19484368
> *did anyone get pics of the trash can that caught on fire!!!  man somebody fucking threw charcoal or a cigarett in there like fucking idiots...    :twak:  :twak:
> *


2 pull a move like that they shouldn't be bar b quein n the frist place but that's crazy :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 2 2011, 07:08 PM~19484008
> *Anyone know where i can get a hood for a 93 Cadillac Fleetwood please let me know.
> *


Junk yard homie but ill b on the look out for one bro


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jan 2 2011, 06:01 PM~19484441
> *2 pull a move like that they shouldn't be bar b quein n the frist place but that's crazy  :wow:
> *


shit was looking like a beach bomb fire


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 05:44 PM~19484317
> *Axle broke doing 70 on frwy..........zenith ket going down 288 :happysad:
> *


DAMN.. ONE REASON WHY I ALWAYS CHANGE MY AXLE BEARING EVERY 6 MTHS...

THESE CARS ARE HIGH MATAINENCE.. SHIT MY CAR IS WORSE THAN MY GIRL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2011, 07:10 PM~19484032
> *:wow:
> u can have the one off the white one pictured above.. its junk now!!  :happysad:
> *


No...... Just back to paint and body


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2011, 07:48 PM~19484345
> *:0  damn sorry to hear that my *****...
> *


x2


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2011, 08:06 PM~19484495
> *shit was looking like a beach bomb fire
> *


 :0 Dammmmm


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

good turnout today!! :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Lookin for some 90 caddy panels?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2011, 07:10 PM~19484032
> *:wow:
> u can have the one off the white one pictured above.. its junk now!!  :happysad:
> *


 :wow: junk why you say that?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

looking for zenith style knock off.... hit me up need one asap


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Goof u woulda been on 288 u coulda caught 1for free :biggrin:


And sic yea.........I think there was 2 much weight back there .........need to downgrade to weenie setup...........too much drama.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Jan 2 2011, 06:09 PM~19484531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 06:57 PM~19485032
> *Goof u woulda been on 288 u coulda caught 1for free :biggrin:
> And sic yea.........I think there was 2 much weight back there .........need to downgrade to weenie setup...........too much drama.
> *


yep.. i feel like doin the same.. too much hassle.. one reason why i aint leaded my car


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2011, 07:34 PM~19485271
> *yep.. i feel like doin the same.. too much hassle.. one reason why i aint leaded my car
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2011, 07:47 PM~19485381
> *:uh:
> *


mr.leadsled


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2011, 07:51 PM~19485427
> *mr.leadsled
> *


mr.cantkeeppatrondown :uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2011, 09:21 PM~19485150
> *he said he was gonna repaint it anyway!
> jus talkin shit  :happysad:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jan 2 2011, 07:58 PM~19485518
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2011, 07:53 PM~19485451
> *mr.cantkeeppatrondown  :uh:
> *


bitch, u poked a ***** in the adams apple as he tryin to take a shot.. wtf u think.. :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2011, 07:59 PM~19485532
> *bitch, u poked a ***** in the adams apple as he tryin to take a shot.. wtf u think.. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2011, 07:59 PM~19485532
> *bitch, u poked a ***** in the adams apple as he tryin to take a shot.. wtf u think.. :roflmao:
> *


the chicks from (desert dreams??) drank more than you! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 2 2011, 08:02 PM~19485564
> *the chicks from (desert dreams??) drank more than you!  :0
> *


lol..so. :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 2 2011, 08:08 PM~19485624
> *lol..so.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

ALL DAY, EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Jan 2 2011, 06:21 PM~19484663
> *Lookin for some 90 caddy panels?
> *


i got some....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 2 2011, 09:25 PM~19485782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 05:44 PM~19484317
> *Axle broke doing 70 on frwy..........zenith ket going down 288 :happysad:
> *


ford 9. my next impala is not running stock rear end. fuck that shit.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2011, 09:01 PM~19486194
> *ford 9. my next impala is not running stock rear end. fuck that shit.
> *


Hmmmm......bearings and everything in rearend was brand new also.........not even 10 miles on all dat shit.......oh well it is wat it is............tell u wat........it was a hell of a experience tho when it haappened lol lil bros thought we were ona roller coastwr.........I'm like ******..........we was finna die!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 09:07 PM~19486245
> *Hmmmm......bearings and everything in rearend was brand new also.........not even 10 miles on all dat shit.......oh well it is wat it is............tell u wat........it was a hell of a experience tho when it haappened lol lil bros thought we were ona roller coastwr.........I'm like ******..........we was finna die!!!!!
> *


when they go out they just go out, didnt chinos rear end pop out going about 20 mph???


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

aside from all the bad luck...good day at the park...we need more days like today....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 2 2011, 09:36 PM~19486598
> *aside from all the bad luck...good day at the park...we need more days like today....
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 2 2011, 05:08 PM~19484008
> *Anyone know where i can get a hood for a 93 Cadillac Fleetwood please let me know.
> *


i got one 9562295073


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 2 2011, 10:36 PM~19486598
> *aside from all the bad luck...good day at the park...we need more days like today....
> *


HELL YEAH WE DO!!!!!


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 2 2011, 08:27 PM~19484734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2011, 05:51 PM~19484368
> *did anyone get pics of the trash can that caught on fire!!!  man somebody fucking threw charcoal or a cigarett in there like fucking idiots...    :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 10:07 PM~19486245
> *Hmmmm......bearings and everything in rearend was brand new also.........not even 10 miles on all dat shit.......oh well it is wat it is............tell u wat........it was a hell of a experience tho when it haappened lol lil bros thought we were ona roller coastwr.........I'm like ******..........we was finna die!!!!!
> *


Sorry to hear that bro. was lookin good at the park too. Maybe someone gave it ojo


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Drive shaft snapped on this one


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2011, 02:13 AM~19488192
> *Drive shaft snapped on this one
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: say homie need n e help hit me up


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 07:44 PM~19484317
> *Axle broke doing 70 on frwy..........zenith ket going down 288 :happysad:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *STYLEZ_Y_SUP*, ridenlow84


:wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS+Jan 2 2011, 11:40 PM~19488025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its all part of da game right.........fix something...........break something else........


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2011, 11:09 PM~19486260
> *when they go out they just go out, didnt chinos rear end pop out going about 20 mph???
> *


I was doin 45mph :happysad:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 11:07 PM~19486245
> *Hmmmm......bearings and everything in rearend was brand new also.........not even 10 miles on all dat shit.......oh well it is wat it is............tell u wat........it was a hell of a experience tho when it haappened lol lil bros thought we were ona roller coastwr.........I'm like ******..........we was finna die!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 2 2011, 07:51 PM~19484368
> *did anyone get pics of the trash can that caught on fire!!!  man somebody fucking threw charcoal or a cigarett in there like fucking idiots...    :twak:  :twak:
> *


should have busted out the marshmellows :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 05:55 PM~19483420
> *1st time back out.............
> 
> 
> ...


car was looking good noe and glad i caught a glimpse of it on my way out. too bad that happened. i left 1 mile from home in the '48 and turned back around due to fuel line issues and took the tb up there :angry: .


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Any body got a big body for sale?
lmk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2011, 07:27 AM~19489112
> *Thnks........
> Its all part of da game right.........fix something...........break something else........
> *


you think this is a game. the 3 prong mafia is not a game.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2011, 10:53 AM~19489652
> *you think this is a game. the 3 prong mafia is not a game.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2011, 10:53 AM~19489652
> *you think this is a game. the 3 prong mafia is not a game.
> *


i see a 2 pron in the avi


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Jan 3 2011, 10:17 AM~19489769-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 2 2011, 09:36 PM~19486598
> *aside from all the bad luck...good day at the park...we need more days like today....
> *


Yea we need to do that at least every other month or something. :thumbsup:


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 3 2011, 09:52 AM~19489647
> *Any body got a big body for sale?
> lmk
> *


i got a gold 94 with 109k runs like a champ a/c blows snow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2011, 12:45 PM~19489917
> *we dont recruit, we reboot nugga 3pM
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Jan 3 2011, 12:48 PM~19490418
> *Yea we need to do that at least every other month or something.  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey man once again thanks to you and your homies for yalls help.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

What's up nix :wave:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalac_@Jan 3 2011, 01:10 PM~19490602
> *i got a gold 94 with 109k runs like a champ a/c blows snow
> *


how much?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2011, 11:45 AM~19489917
> *we dont recruit, we reboot nugga 3pM
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Jan 3 2011, 11:48 AM~19490418
> *Yea we need to do that at least every other month or something.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jan 3 2011, 01:33 PM~19490747
> *What's up nix  :wave:
> *



Wassup Pistol Pete?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:0 










:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2011, 05:29 PM~19492892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man said he killing the game!!! :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

guada. where u at with the pics foo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2011, 06:30 PM~19493538
> *guada. where u at with the pics foo
> *


now he doesnt wanna run home and post pics all fast.. :uh: chicken little must have gotten under his skin... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 3 2011, 08:30 PM~19493538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2011, 12:26 PM~19490707
> *Hey man once again thanks to you and your homies for yalls help.
> *


ur welcome.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2011, 03:36 PM~19491935
> *Yup
> *


Set up the days since there isnt nowhere for us to cruise. Thats a good spot. :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jan 3 2011, 07:00 PM~19493905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chipper with tooo much weight!!! :happysad:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 03:55 PM~19483420
> *1st time back out.............
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN CANT WIN FOR SHIT


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Jan 3 2011, 07:49 PM~19494458
> *DAMN CANT WIN FOR SHIT
> *


No sir......oh well my modafuckin ***** wardo said he gon have dat shit lookin like brand new asap :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19494530
> *No sir......oh well my modafuckin ***** wardo said he gon have dat shit lookin like brand new asap :run:
> *


 :0 must be nice


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2011, 07:37 PM~19493630
> *now he doesnt wanna run home and post pics all fast.. :uh:  chicken little must have gotten under his skin... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2011, 07:55 PM~19494547
> *:0  must be nice
> *


Homeboys jus lookin out........u know I'm broke =(


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65+Jan 3 2011, 08:00 PM~19494593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 3 2011, 07:00 PM~19493905
> *I'm uploading em
> :uh:
> *


good pics lupe


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Jan 3 2011, 07:22 PM~19494162
> *Set up the days since there isnt nowhere for us to cruise. Thats a good spot. :thumbsup:
> *


  few years back we would go every other sunday.. i got a meeting this sunday with the HLC..ill bring up the request..sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19494882
> *good pics lupe
> *


x2


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Jan 3 2011, 10:24 PM~19494882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

Selling a project regal look it up on craigslist houston its the gray primer regal need to sell asap asap moving by thursday selling it cheap


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19494530
> *No sir......oh well my modafuckin ***** wardo said he gon have dat shit lookin like brand new asap :run:
> *


they got that pearl wetwet, comin home tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2011, 09:00 PM~19495394
> *they got that pearl wetwet, comin home tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


Ok. :|


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2011, 07:37 PM~19493630
> *now he doesnt wanna run home and post pics all fast.. :uh:  chicken little must have gotten under his skin... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

WEGO TOUR DATES 2011</span>

2011 Tour Calendar 
3/? - Dallas, TX
4/10 - Pasadena, TX 
4/? - San Antonio, TX 
5/? - Austin, TX
5/? - Oklahoma City, OK
6/? - Corpus Christi, TX
7/? - Lamesa, TX
8/14 - Mesquite, TX (BONUS)8/28 - San Antonio, TX
9/? - Tulsa, OK
9/? - Indianapolis, IN (BONUS)
10/? - Oklahoma (BONUS)
11/? - Houston, TX
___________________________________________________________________
WEGO Tour - 2011
January
February
March- 7th annual 97.9 The Beat Custom Car Show & Concert - Dallas Convention Center - Dallas, TX
April10th - Latin Kustoms Car Show - Pasadena Fairgrounds, Pasadena, TX 
- 3rd annual WEGO Picnic - Vista Hermosa Park - Von Ormy, TX
May- Info coming soon - Austin, TX 
- 7th annual Illegal Toys Car Show - Fair Park - Oklahoma City, OK
June- Los Magnificos - Corpus Christi - Venue TBA - Corpus Christi, TX
July- 4th annual Angelitos C.C. Car Show - Venue TBA - Lamesa, TX
August8/14 - 4th annual Torres Empire Car Show - Venue TBA - Mesquite, TX (Bonus Show) 
8/28 - 2nd annual Los Magnificos - San Antonio - Venue TBA - San Antonio, TX
September- 2nd annual Signature Sunday Car Show - Expo Square - Tulsa, OK 
- Info coming soon - Indianapolis, IN (Bonus Show)
October- Info coming soon - Oklahoma (Bonus Show)
November- -TOUR CHAMPIONSHIP- - - 29th annual Los Magnificos Car Show & Concert - Reliant Center - Houston, TX
<span style=\'color:red\'>DecemberDATES AND LOCATIONS ARE STILL SUBJECT TO CHANGE - CHECK BACK FOR UPDATES OR FOLLOW US ON TWITTER FOR THE LATEST INFORMATION.


Not set in stone yet.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 3 2011, 09:27 PM~19495737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rimshot:
> *


yall fools is crazy! that shit was tooo funny...:biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 3 2011, 10:27 PM~19495737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: ..... whats that under your avy??? raghouse??? oh my


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2011, 07:37 PM~19493630
> *now he doesnt wanna run home and post pics all fast.. :uh:  chicken little must have gotten under his skin... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ya'll are fucked up :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2011, 10:21 PM~19496368
> *ya'll are fucked up :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 3 2011, 10:21 PM~19496368
> *ya'll are fucked up :roflmao:
> *


u shoulda heard mijo and lowriderboy arguing.. shit was hilarious...

lowriderboy: mijo looks funny with that mohawk.
mijo: u look funny with that beard.
lowriderboy: damn mijo when u gonna get to work on that rusty ass fo do!
mijo: when u gonna get a car?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2011, 07:39 PM~19494350
> *dont get mad  :happysad:
> chipper with tooo much weight!!!  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:yup lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 3 2011, 10:47 PM~19496741
> *:biggrin:yup lol
> *


 :biggrin: shoulda gas hopped that heavy bitch :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2011, 12:29 AM~19496470
> *u shoulda heard mijo and lowriderboy arguing.. shit was hilarious...
> 
> lowriderboy: mijo looks funny with that mohawk.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 3 2011, 10:52 PM~19496809
> *:biggrin:  shoulda gas hopped that heavy bitch  :0
> *


I did :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Jan 3 2011, 10:53 PM~19496822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

L


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 4 2011, 08:56 AM~19499114
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Lookin for L shape 90 caddy trim that goes under the headlights?


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 4 2011, 12:29 AM~19496470
> *u shoulda heard mijo and lowriderboy arguing.. shit was hilarious...
> 
> lowriderboy: mijo looks funny with that mohawk.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 4 2011, 11:09 AM~19499969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SABORVANILLA, *FirmeJoe*

:uh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 4 2011, 04:25 PM~19501812
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SABORVANILLA, FirmeJoe
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 3 2011, 11:35 PM~19495757
> *WEGO TOUR DATES 2011</span>
> 
> 2011 Tour Calendar
> ...



:0


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 4 2011, 04:40 PM~19501920
> *:uh:
> *


sup chunt


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2001...WORKING HARD...3 DAY FRAME OFF,CLEANED AND PAINTED... PUT MOTOR TOGETHER AND GOT IT GOING!! 

AT1


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 4 2011, 04:47 PM~19502518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 3 2011, 09:54 PM~19494530
> *No sir......oh well my modafuckin ***** wardo said he gon have dat shit lookin like brand new asap :run:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 4 2011, 06:47 PM~19502518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS 2011....MY NEEEEGA :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 2 2011, 09:54 AM~19480784
> *Thats Big D-MACK's 63  :biggrin:
> *


 yeah boy!!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

posted up at mc donalds after the hlc picnic


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 2 2011, 03:55 PM~19483420
> *1st time back out.............
> 
> 
> ...


buy the paint bring it to me and we can trade work i got a v6 i want rebuilt


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 4 2011, 06:59 PM~19504010
> *posted up at mc donalds after the hlc picnic
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: lowride!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got some used deep cups for sale and (6) new solenoids.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2011, 07:17 PM~19504234
> *anyone got some used deep cups for sale and (6) new solenoids.
> *


tony got the solenoids :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

What up Homies! lets make it a year to remember


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 2 2010, 02:02 PM~19220235
> *got this for sale .. motor , trans , harness and pcm
> LT1
> 1000.00 obo
> ...


ttt


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 3 2011, 08:26 PM~19494908
> *  few years back we would go every other sunday.. i got a meeting this sunday with the HLC..ill bring up the request..sounds like a good idea.
> *


 :thumbsup: there"s alot of people that are down to cruise on a regular basis.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 4 2011, 06:59 PM~19504010
> *posted up at mc donalds after the hlc picnic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 4 2011, 06:17 PM~19504234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












DID SOMEONE SAY SOLENOIDS...ACCUMAX!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Jan 4 2011, 07:59 PM~19504010
> *posted up at mc donalds after the hlc picnic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 4 2011, 04:17 PM~19502857
> *ITS 2011....MY NEEEEGA :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD HOMIE....2011!!!! :biggrin: U UNDERSTOOD *****....  WHEN WE TAKING A DRIVE OUT OF TOWN IN DA TOWN CARS, U DOWN..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 4 2011, 08:58 PM~19505608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 3 2011, 07:08 PM~19494002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN RIDES


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 4 2011, 11:01 PM~19505645
> *MY BAD HOMIE....2011!!!!  :biggrin:  U UNDERSTOOD *****....   WHEN WE TAKING A DRIVE OUT OF TOWN IN DA TOWN CARS, U DOWN..
> *


that car is on the back burner till further notice


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 5 2011, 04:03 AM~19508620
> *that car is on the back burner till further notice
> *



kool well let me know when u ready!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Dec 10 2010, 11:36 PM~19297859
> *Price adjustment $800 NEED IT GONE. Looking for a project? Come and get it!
> *


*

seems like a very good deal......if i had the change i'd scoop this one*


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:|


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2011, 07:17 PM~19504234
> *anyone got some used deep cups for sale and (6) new solenoids.
> *


 :uh: :uh:come get them in pasadena....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 4 2011, 04:47 PM~19502518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ballin....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 5 2011, 07:23 AM~19509234
> *seems like a very good deal......if i had the change i'd scoop this one
> *


more info on the caddy... :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 03:20 PM~19512304
> *more info on the caddy... :wow:
> *


its in the dallas for sale topic..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 5 2011, 02:21 PM~19512313
> *its in the dallas for sale topic..
> *


kool thanks...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 5 2011, 12:47 PM~19511101
> *:uh:  :uh:come get them in pasadena....
> *


i said DEEP CUPS , not DONUTS i already got some donuts.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 03:32 PM~19512449
> *kool thanks...
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 NEW CHROME ACCUMULATORS AND COOLER........... $200 NEED TO MOVE ASAP


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2011, 03:45 PM~19512584
> *i said DEEP CUPS , not DONUTS i already got some donuts.
> *


hey jr nobody said a fuckin thing about donuts


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 5 2011, 03:58 PM~19513257
> *2 NEW CHROME ACCUMULATORS AND COOLER........... $200 NEED TO MOVE ASAP
> *


give me a call...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Jan 4 2011, 05:47 PM~19502518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FOOL 10 YRS. BEHIND...THATS WHY ALL THE CARS STICK. :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 5 2011, 07:20 PM~19514859
> *THIS FOOL 10 YRS. BEHIND...THATS WHY ALL THE CARS STICK. :buttkick:
> *


hey he does great work from what i hear..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 5 2011, 07:20 PM~19514859
> *THIS FOOL 10 YRS. BEHIND...THATS WHY ALL THE CARS STICK. :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 5 2011, 07:57 AM~19509116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 cars out town


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 5 2011, 07:55 PM~19515305
> *2 cars out town
> *


none of them urs :uh: :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2011, 09:13 PM~19516369
> *none of them urs  :uh: :0
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 5 2011, 09:13 PM~19516369
> *none of them urs  :uh: :0
> *


8 months pass and you still butthurt :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Jan 5 2011, 06:20 PM~19514859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: ERES GATCHO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Hit me up if you got some caddy parts 80-92. This fuckin asshole who sold me this bucket told me all the parts where there but of course fuck ****** like him I should have known...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> :cheesy: DONT U HAVE A TOWN CAR SOME WHERE!!!
> :0 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:  pretty soon i'll be ridding with y'all :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey whats good....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

MAS PUTO!!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> > :cheesy: DONT U HAVE A TOWN CAR SOME WHERE!!!
> > :0 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:  pretty soon i'll be ridding with y'all :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 10:40 PM~19517385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope he has the rest of the tires :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 5 2011, 09:45 PM~19517449
> *hope he has the rest of the tires  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 11:04 PM~19517658
> *ME TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


i was told by a layitlow member that if he isnt doing at least 50's to leave it at at1 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

1


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 5 2011, 10:06 PM~19517685
> *i was told by a layitlow member that if he isnt doing at least 50's to leave it at at1  :0
> *


if they aint doing 60+ single, they better not pull up..... :cheesy: WORD!!!LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 10:40 PM~19517385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: hno: hno: that car still holding it down since the richmond days mayne .. it has even been on comedy central tv hopping  echele ganas cherrios fuck da haters :biggrin:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 6 2011, 09:58 AM~19519627
> *:uh:  :uh:  hno:  hno: that car still holding it down since the richmond days mayne .. it has even been on comedy central tv  hopping   echele ganas cherrios fuck da haters  :biggrin:
> *


ma'ma'lo'pon'le'con'don! :biggrin: 

que onda mi paisa?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 10:40 PM~19517385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 07:26 AM~19519522
> *if they aint doing 60+ single, they better not pull up..... :cheesy: WORD!!!LOL
> *


FUCK 60 :biggrin: 70+SINGLE OR DONT PULL UP :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

i wish someone would pull up with something clean and thats a hopper and is a street driven car not a trailer queen idnt know my shit wasnt the best but it was clean and it was put on the street i would like to see more street driven hoppers that are clean vs just some thrown together shit hoppin.....and then folks really thinking cause there car is getting inches that there the shit........

not calling anybody out jus sayin!!!!!!!!! there is a couple of clean street ride hopper out there in houston but there is a lot more junk riders out there than there is clean rides........


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 6 2011, 11:50 AM~19520253
> *i wish someone would pull up with something clean and thats a hopper and is a street driven car not a trailer queen idnt know my shit wasnt the best but it was clean and it was put on the street i would like to see more street driven hoppers that are clean vs just some thrown together shit hoppin.....and then folks really thinking cause there car is getting inches that there the shit........
> 
> not calling anybody out jus sayin!!!!!!!!! there is a couple of clean street ride hopper out there in houston but there is a lot more junk riders out there than there is clean rides........
> *


X2


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Jan 5 2011, 11:16 PM~19517080
> *Hit me up if you got some caddy parts 80-92. This fuckin asshole who sold me this bucket told me all the parts where there but of course fuck ****** like him I should have known...
> *


 :wow: what kinda parts you looking for homie? i got all the old 80s parts off of my car that were 90d


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Jan 6 2011, 07:26 AM~19519522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   u may be labeled a hater now..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 6 2011, 08:50 AM~19520253
> *i wish someone would pull up with something clean and thats a hopper and is a street driven car not a trailer queen idnt know my shit wasnt the best but it was clean and it was put on the street i would like to see more street driven hoppers that are clean vs just some thrown together shit hoppin.....and then folks really thinking cause there car is getting inches that there the shit........
> 
> not calling anybody out jus sayin!!!!!!!!! there is a couple of clean street ride hopper out there in houston but there is a lot more junk riders out there than there is clean rides........
> *


he ra-ra, why did your monte frame say 187 welded on the frame? who built that frame? was it fresh or used? heard that frame was kind of shitty and twisted... was that a throw together hopper or don right?  not hatting just something i heard homie dont take it wrong


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

CAR LOOKS CLEAN TO ME!! PAINT, WRAPPED FRAME, 5TH WHEEL, INTERIOR....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

here yall go with that shit again.......fuck hoppin.....keep it lowridin....lay and play


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 12:43 PM~19520698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


frame build by new hieghts hydraulics.........and installed by chochi.....thats the first car i seen gas hop and drag tha bumperrrrrrrrr in houston....with chochi in it :biggrin: .....props homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 09:50 AM~19520759
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


  MUCH PROPS....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 12:50 PM~19520759
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


i like dat black on black joint!  what up slim.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 12:56 PM~19520800
> *  MUCH PROPS....
> *


thankx bro.....sumone please donate to the "i need a new batteries" fund


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 6 2011, 01:00 PM~19520842
> *i like dat black on black joint!   what up slim.
> *


thankx bro


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whens the next event???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 11:01 AM~19520846
> *thankx bro.....sumone please donate to the "i need a new batteries" fund
> *


lol.. and calineedsacar2fund.com...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

or sumone could cash me out for my i dont wanna sell it price :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 11:06 AM~19520893
> *or sumone could cash me out for my i dont wanna sell it price  :biggrin:
> *


lol...i really just wanna see some clean street hoppers at least scrape the bumper.. i have only seen maybe 8 cars hit the bumper since i been in houston and 3 of them were shorty's.. houston please step your hop game up.. im a hater and u all know this already so no more hater remarks :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 01:10 PM~19520944
> *lol...i really just wanna see some clean street hoppers at least scrape the bumper.. i have only seen maybe 8 cars hit the bumper since i been in houston and 3 of them were shorty's.. houston please step your hop game up.. im a hater and u all know this already so no more hater remarks  :biggrin:
> *


hattin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 11:11 AM~19520952
> *hattin
> *


lol..call me now!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 01:10 PM~19520944
> *lol...i really just wanna see some clean street hoppers at least scrape the bumper.. i have only seen maybe 8 cars hit the bumper since i been in houston and 3 of them were shorty's.. houston please step your hop game up.. im a hater and u all know this already so no more hater remarks  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 12:38 PM~19520668
> *he ra-ra, why did your monte frame say 187 welded on the frame? who built that frame? was it fresh or used? heard that frame was kind of shitty and twisted... was that a throw together hopper or don right?   not hatting just something i heard homie dont take it wrong
> *



well Bro i took my frame to U.S.A motor sports in S.A to get a full frame wrap as you know i built that car in 30 day for the magnificos show they let the guy 187 build my frame as he was building the frame one of his bottles cought fire and burned him and his son pretty bad came out on the news the heat from the fire twissed the frame but i didnt know till we where putting the car back on the frame that it was twissed that bad so we made it work for the show......  but it was not like anybody was under the car looking at the frame i had new gutts put in lil chrome on the motor ,lil chrome under the care, new paint, muro,patterns..etc.....
it might not have did great but it looked clean while i was chippin!!!!!lol!!!!!

NOTE TO L.I.L!!!!!!

look i aint trying to point finger at anybody but if the shoe fits or if it hits close to your heart theeeennnnnnn weeelllll it might be you that im talking about but if its not then no one would be hurt by this.......jus sayin!!!!!!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 6 2011, 12:35 PM~19521156
> *well Bro i took my frame to U.S.A motor sports in S.A to get a full frame wrap as you know i built that car in 30 day for the magnificos show they let the guy 187 build my frame as he was building the frame one of his bottles cought fire and burned him and his son pretty bad came out on the news the heat from the fire twissed the frame but i didnt know till we where putting the car back on the frame that it was twissed that bad so we made it work for the show......  but it was not like anybody was under the car looking at the frame i had new gutts put in lil chrome on the motor ,lil chrome under the care, new paint, muro,patterns..etc.....
> it might not have did great but it looked clean while i was chippin!!!!!lol!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 6 2011, 01:19 PM~19521017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 6 2011, 11:35 AM~19521156
> *well Bro i took my frame to U.S.A motor sports in S.A to get a full frame wrap as you know i built that car in 30 day for the magnificos show they let the guy 187 build my frame as he was building the frame one of his bottles cought fire and burned him and his son pretty bad came out on the news the heat from the fire twissed the frame but i didnt know till we where putting the car back on the frame that it was twissed that bad so we made it work for the show......  but it was not like anybody was under the car looking at the frame i had new gutts put in lil chrome on the motor ,lil chrome under the care, new paint, muro,patterns..etc.....
> it might not have did great but it looked clean while i was chippin!!!!!lol!!!!!
> 
> ...


fuck u and that pretty chipper..lol.. when is the next event.. ****** using recycled hydros, half wrapped frames, refurbished batteries, old rims, no interior, no windows, fucked up paint, non running, not registered, not insured, not inspected, no keys to the car, not hitting over 30 inches trailer cars...im not pointing any fingers this is what i have seen since i have been in houston.. so my question is when is the next event???


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:uh: beeeee


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 11:41 AM~19521215
> *fuck u and that pretty chipper..lol.. when is the next event.. ****** using recycled hydros, half wrapped frames, refurbished batteries, old rims, no interior, no windows, fucked up paint, non running, not registered, not insured, not inspected, no keys to the car, not hitting over 30 inches trailer cars...im not pointing any fingers this is what i have seen since i have been in houston.. so my question is when is the next event???
> *


  dats true


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 6 2011, 11:52 AM~19521313
> * dats true
> *


not hating.. im just saying...thats what i have seen.. so that makes it a fact! cant get mad at the facts


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 6 2011, 09:30 AM~19520112
> *FUCK 60 :biggrin:  70+SINGLE OR DONT PULL UP :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 11:54 AM~19521324
> *not hating.. im just saying...thats what i have seen.. so that makes it a fact! cant get mad at the facts
> *


rigth


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 6 2011, 11:54 AM~19521334
> *rigth
> *


glad someone agrees :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 10:40 PM~19517385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que ondas tony lookin good


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

ha


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 6 2011, 11:56 AM~19521343
> *ha
> *


but i will probably be labeled as a hater for making a general statement :uh:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 10:50 AM~19520759
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


diz bitch is bad much props homie


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 11:56 AM~19521349
> *but i will probably be labeled as a hater for making a general statement  :uh:
> *


every body knows u a hater lol :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 6 2011, 11:59 AM~19521373
> *every body knows u a hater lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 NEW CHROME ACCUMULATORS AND COOLER........... $200 NEED TO MOVE ASAP


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 6 2011, 01:19 PM~19521017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Blake


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 6 2011, 08:17 AM~19519717
> *ma'ma'lo'pon'le'con'don!  :biggrin:
> 
> que onda mi paisa?
> *


ke onda la tienes mr. caca :biggrin:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 6 2011, 02:32 PM~19521604
> *ke onda la tienes mr. caca :biggrin:
> *


los pasado dos dias anduvo bien cabron. :burn:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 11:10 AM~19520944
> *lol...i really just wanna see some clean street hoppers at least scrape the bumper.. i have only seen maybe 8 cars hit the bumper since i been in houston and 3 of them were shorty's.. houston please step your hop game up.. im a hater and u all know this already so no more hater remarks  :biggrin:
> *


I agree with you homie. and i'm from here. whats up with the big ass tires we would use 175 70 14 175 75 14 or 155 80 13 thats what i seen on the west coast 55-60 is good for a street car radicals should be in the 90's and up.


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 01:41 PM~19521215
> *fuck u and that pretty chipper..lol.. when is the next event.. ****** using recycled hydros, half wrapped frames, refurbished batteries, old rims, no interior, no windows, fucked up paint, non running, not registered, not insured, not inspected, no keys to the car, not hitting over 30 inches trailer cars...im not pointing any fingers this is what i have seen since i have been in houston.. so my question is when is the next event???
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 10:40 PM~19517385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 07:26 AM~19519522
> *if they aint doing 60+ single, they better not pull up..... :cheesy: WORD!!!LOL
> *


 :biggrin: true


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 10:38 AM~19520668
> *he ra-ra, why did your monte frame say 187 welded on the frame? who built that frame? was it fresh or used? heard that frame was kind of shitty and twisted... was that a throw together hopper or don right?   not hatting just something i heard homie dont take it wrong
> *


q'vo carnal hows it going?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 6 2011, 01:57 PM~19521362
> *diz bitch is bad much props homie
> *


thankx.......the remix is commin soon BLVD BOSS.....FIRST I GOTTA FIND SUM CASH


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 6 2011, 12:39 PM~19521655
> *los pasado dos dias anduvo bien cabron.  :burn:
> *


chale pinche pozole and tamles huh? ay traigo pomada de mipalo in case u need some pa ponerte en el culis :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic+Jan 6 2011, 12:45 PM~19521728-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 6 2011, 03:06 PM~19521891
> *chale pinche pozole and tamles huh? ay traigo pomada de mipalo in case u need some pa ponerte en el culis  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 5 2011, 11:11 PM~19516999
> *:uh:  CARS WERE STICKING BEFORE HE GOT HERE... MY WAS ONE OF THEM, WHY LIE? SO IF HIS 10 WE ALL ARE 20 BEHIND, U LEARNED A LOT FROM HIM TOO, DIDNT U? :biggrin:
> X2
> :cheesy:  DONT U HAVE A TOWN CAR SOME WHERE!!!
> ...


I WASN'T GOING TO RESPOND.....BUT YOU OPENED YOUR MOUTH. HOOD HOPPER NEVER STUCK AT ANY SHOW BEFORE HE TOUCHED IT. IF IT HAD LESS INCHES OR NOT. BUT SINCE YOU LIKE HIS D!=K SO MUCH. RIDE THAT BURRO OFF INTO THE SUNSET TRICK. :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 6 2011, 01:59 PM~19522253
> *I WASN'T GOING TO RESPOND.....BUT YOU OPENED YOUR MOUTH. HOOD HOPPER NEVER STUCK AT ANY SHOW BEFORE HE TOUCHED IT. IF IT HAD LESS INCHES OR NOT. BUT SINCE YOU LIKE HIS D!=K SO MUCH. RIDE THAT BURRO OFF INTO THE SUNSET TRICK. :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 6 2011, 01:59 PM~19522253
> *I WASN'T GOING TO RESPOND.....BUT YOU OPENED YOUR MOUTH. HOOD HOPPER NEVER STUCK AT ANY SHOW BEFORE HE TOUCHED IT. IF IT HAD LESS INCHES OR NOT. BUT SINCE YOU LIKE HIS D!=K SO MUCH. RIDE THAT BURRO OFF INTO THE SUNSET TRICK. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 6 2011, 03:59 PM~19522253
> *I WASN'T GOING TO RESPOND.....BUT YOU OPENED YOUR MOUTH. HOOD HOPPER NEVER STUCK AT ANY SHOW BEFORE HE TOUCHED IT. IF IT HAD LESS INCHES OR NOT. BUT SINCE YOU LIKE HIS D!=K SO MUCH. RIDE THAT BURRO OFF INTO THE SUNSET TRICK. :thumbsup:
> *


damn lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *FirmeJoe*, RA-RA
:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 6 2011, 03:59 PM~19522253
> *I WASN'T GOING TO RESPOND.....BUT YOU OPENED YOUR MOUTH. HOOD HOPPER NEVER STUCK AT ANY SHOW BEFORE HE TOUCHED IT. IF IT HAD LESS INCHES OR NOT. BUT SINCE YOU LIKE HIS D!=K SO MUCH. RIDE THAT BURRO OFF INTO THE SUNSET TRICK. :thumbsup:
> *


whoooooaaaaaa there princess :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 6 2011, 01:25 PM~19522015
> *:burn:
> *


esta pinchi novela guey pinche telefutura at its best :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 03:26 PM~19523011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


spam :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 03:26 PM~19523011
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BITCH IS CLEAN


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jan 6 2011, 12:46 PM~19521266
> *:uh: beeeee
> *



go sell your 59 greaser


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 6 2011, 01:31 PM~19521592
> *Looks good Blake
> *


 Thanks Gabriel!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Jan 5 2011, 10:16 PM~19517080
> *Hit me up if you got some caddy parts 80-92. This fuckin asshole who sold me this bucket told me all the parts where there but of course fuck ****** like him I should have known...
> *


713-248-1759 I have some parts lmk what u looking for.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 10:43 AM~19520706
> *here yall go with that shit again.......fuck hoppin.....keep it lowridin....lay and play
> *


x 100000000000
trying to head in that direction....


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

just putting it out there i have a 94 cadillac fleetwood i want to sale 3500.00


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 6 2011, 09:50 AM~19520253
> *i wish someone would pull up with something clean and thats a hopper and is a street driven car not a trailer queen idnt know my shit wasnt the best but it was clean and it was put on the street i would like to see more street driven hoppers that are clean vs just some thrown together shit hoppin.....and then folks really thinking cause there car is getting inches that there the shit........
> 
> not calling anybody out jus sayin!!!!!!!!! there is a couple of clean street ride hopper out there in houston but there is a lot more junk riders out there than there is clean rides........
> *


AGREED, THE TRUTH IS SOME PEPS DNT GIVE A FUCK HOW THE CAR LOOKS, AND THATS BAD FOR LOWRIDING, IF U WANNA HOP, HOP SOMETHING CLEAN, 

THERE IS TOO MUCH CRITICISM ABOUT JUNK HOPPERS ALREADY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 05:59 PM~19524224
> *AGREED, THE TRUTH IS SOME PEPS DNT GIVE A FUCK HOW THE CAR LOOKS, AND THATS BAD FOR LOWRIDING, IF U WANNA HOP, HOP SOMETHING CLEAN,
> 
> THERE IS TOO  MUCH CRITICISM ABOUT JUNK HOPPERS ALREADY
> *


  2-3 different colored panels on the car, different color rims, etc.. the list goes on and on..u know who u are.. not being a hater, just stating facts...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 11:41 AM~19521215
> *fuck u and that pretty chipper..lol.. when is the next event.. ****** using recycled hydros, half wrapped frames, refurbished batteries, old rims, no interior, no windows, fucked up paint, non running, not registered, not insured, not inspected, no keys to the car,
> *


 u must be talking about rollin hard car :biggrin: , oh and no gas tank


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 5 2011, 10:08 PM~19516965
> *8 months pass and you still butthurt  :biggrin:
> *


nah, not at all, u did win last time, but remember, u make hoppers look like shit, and well,... proly me too :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 6 2011, 06:02 PM~19524248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 06:07 PM~19524284
> *nope
> :0
> *


dnt be scared, thats the only junk in TX with those features :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 06:11 PM~19524319
> *dnt be scared, thats the only junk in TX with those features :0  :0
> *


u were not at the picnic on sunday


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 10:43 AM~19520706
> *here yall go with that shit again.......fuck hoppin.....keep it lowridin....lay and play
> *


lay and play is boring


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 06:12 PM~19524326
> *u were not at the picnic on sunday
> *


i was there, no car just supporting my crew


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

victoria tx show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDYxlZDg64o


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 06:15 PM~19524357
> *i was there,  no car just supporting my crew
> *


well if u were there then u know exactly what cars had those features :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 06:13 PM~19524341
> *lay and play is boring
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 06:17 PM~19524377
> *well if u were there then u know exactly what cars had those features  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 , shit i missd them , was wtching texans last season game, damm they suck :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 06:24 PM~19524443
> *:0  :0  :0 , shit i missd them , was wtching texans last season game, damm they suck :biggrin:
> *


 yea they were riding through the park like the cars were clean..lol. and yes the texans do suck!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 08:16 PM~19524361
> *victoria tx show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Put in a lil more work today getting a lil bit closer just gotta get some chrome pieces to add on.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 6 2011, 07:48 PM~19524695
> *
> 
> 
> ...



maaayyynne


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 6 2011, 06:48 PM~19524695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 07:59 PM~19524224
> *AGREED, THE TRUTH IS SOME PEPS DNT GIVE A FUCK HOW THE CAR LOOKS, AND THATS BAD FOR LOWRIDING, IF U WANNA HOP, HOP SOMETHING CLEAN,
> 
> THERE IS TOO  MUCH CRITICISM ABOUT JUNK HOPPERS ALREADY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 12:40 AM~19517385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if im not put me on !!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:03 PM~19524868
> *if im not put me on !!!!!!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 6 2011, 11:30 AM~19520112
> *FUCK 60 :biggrin:  70+SINGLE OR DONT PULL UP :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i say fuck 60 or 70 just drive the car to hop,, :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:07 PM~19524911
> *i say fuck 60 or 70 just drive the car to hop,, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

sup mariooooo


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 07:59 PM~19524224
> *AGREED, THE TRUTH IS SOME PEPS DNT GIVE A FUCK HOW THE CAR LOOKS, AND THATS BAD FOR LOWRIDING, IF U WANNA HOP, HOP SOMETHING CLEAN,
> 
> THERE IS TOO  MUCH CRITICISM ABOUT JUNK HOPPERS ALREADY
> *


its that some people use those as daily drivers yes daily. but theres some that use what they can affored..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 6 2011, 09:11 PM~19524976
> *sup mariooooo
> *


doin some work for the car


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:15 PM~19525008
> *doin some work for the car
> *


cool....its boring at the shop right now....


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 6 2011, 09:15 PM~19525018
> *cool....its boring at the shop right now....
> *


when you getting down charlie brown???


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

it dont mater if u win by an inch or a mile winnings winning....


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:16 PM~19525030
> *when you getting down charlie brown???
> *


when ever u ready...just let me know con tiempo...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 6 2011, 09:17 PM~19525040
> *it dont mater if u win by an inch or a mile winnings winning....
> *


i say just hop if not shut up!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 6 2011, 09:18 PM~19525048
> *when ever u ready...just let me know con tiempo...
> *


sure will but for now let wait and see


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

it that case it dont matter if u win with a junk hopper or a show hopper winnings winning


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 6 2011, 05:26 PM~19523011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like fords but that bitch is clean!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 6 2011, 09:20 PM~19525078
> *it that case it dont matter if u win with a junk hopper or a show hopper winnings winning
> *


i think it dont but theres always a bad looser. its like getting in to a fight and you loose so you start sayn he was fat, he knows boxing, his family was there and alot of more shit never ends!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:23 PM~19525124
> *i think it dont but theres always a bad looser. its like getting in to a fight and you loose so you start sayn he was fat, he knows boxing, his family was there and alot of more shit never ends!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

same ole shit....houston has lot of lowrider (hlc picnic) showed that.....fuck it just ride,show,lay and play,,whatever,,,just do ur part...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

all im sayn is that if you wanna hop just hop dont be ready with excuses if you loose..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 6 2011, 09:27 PM~19525169
> *same ole shit....houston has lot of lowrider (hlc picnic) showed that.....fuck it just ride,show,lay and play,,whatever,,,just do ur part...
> *


yep!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 6 2011, 07:27 PM~19525169
> *same ole shit....houston has lot of lowrider (hlc picnic) showed that.....fuck it just ride,show,lay and play,,whatever,,,just do ur part...
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2011, 07:29 PM~19525185
> *:drama:
> *


u got that camera ready???? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 09:30 PM~19525213
> *u got that camera ready????  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2011, 07:32 PM~19525231
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 09:30 PM~19525213
> *u got that camera ready????  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:32 PM~19525240
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


did those parts work out good for u?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 09:21 PM~19525090
> *i dont like fords but that bitch is clean!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thankx


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 09:34 PM~19525255
> *did those parts work out good for u?
> *


put to you like this they will be put to good use!!!  let me know what else!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:35 PM~19525279
> *put to you like this they will be put to good use!!!  let me know what else!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

8 Members:* my cutty, switches4life*, PhatBoysTattoos, rat trap,* hoppers4life*, slabrider93, 2000 TOWNCAR, bigdog73

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:03 PM~19524868
> *if im not put me on !!!!!!!!!!! :0  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 08:42 PM~19525356
> *8 Members: my cutty, switches4life, PhatBoysTattoos, rat trap, hoppers4life, slabrider93, 2000 TOWNCAR, bigdog73
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


u forgot me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 07:43 PM~19525373
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 single pump category should be good, but i said that shit last year and it wasnt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:23 PM~19525124
> *i think it dont but theres always a bad looser. its like getting in to a fight and you loose so you start sayn he was fat, he knows boxing, his family was there and alot of more shit never ends!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: este guey


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 09:44 PM~19525385
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  single pump category should be good, but i said that shit last year and it wasnt
> *


my bad was going trew some shit.. im hopping what i have !!  if people get hurt my bad!!!   :0 :0 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 09:45 PM~19525398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: este guey
> *


for real i got to drive that bitch!!! :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 07:44 PM~19525385
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  single pump category should be good, but i said that shit last year and it wasnt
> *


true that, just got a call if i want to go work in penssilvania, now im never going to finish this damm hopper :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:46 PM~19525411
> *my bad was going trew some shit.. im hopping what i have !!  if people get hurt my bad!!!     :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:47 PM~19525416
> *for real i got to drive that bitch!!! :0
> *


x1000, trailer for sale


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 07:47 PM~19525422
> *true that, just got a call if i want  to go work in penssilvania, now im never going to finish this damm hopper :uh:
> *


get that money while its there to get!!!!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:46 PM~19525411
> *my bad was going trew some shit.. im hopping what i have !!  if people get hurt my bad!!!     :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DONT HURT ME..LOL


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 09:48 PM~19525433
> *x1000, trailer for sale
> *


why!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 6 2011, 09:48 PM~19525436
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 DONT HURT ME..LOL
> *


im not!!! :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:49 PM~19525444
> *why!!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


single pump UNLEADED


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos+Jan 6 2011, 07:48 PM~19525436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 09:51 PM~19525488
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


single pump.. on big body and g body!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 09:51 PM~19525484
> *single pump  UNLEADED
> *


i hear you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:53 PM~19525506
> *single pump.. on big body and g body!!!!
> *


ill have to go with the gbody :happysad:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 09:54 PM~19525526
> *ill have to go with the gbody  :happysad:
> *


our bad its going on both!!! :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:55 PM~19525543
> *our bad its going on both!!! :0  :0
> *


  :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 09:55 PM~19525552
> *  :0
> *


all im sayn is that its time for a good time!!! :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:56 PM~19525567
> *all im sayn is that its time for a good time!!! :wow:
> *


agreed... should be a good year!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 09:57 PM~19525577
> *agreed... should be a good year!
> *


all we sayn is that thats what i drive all day..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:55 PM~19525543
> *our bad its going on both!!! :0  :0
> *


****





































:biggrin: :biggrin: jk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:56 PM~19525567
> *all im sayn is that its time for a good time!!! :wow:
> *


hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 09:59 PM~19525606
> *****
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: jk
> *


sick!!! :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 07:58 PM~19525596
> *all we sayn is that thats what i drive all day..
> *


 :cheesy: real street cars.. no trailer street cars???


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 10:00 PM~19525619
> *hell yeah!!!!!
> *


single pump!!! with a tilt!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:01 PM~19525649
> *single pump!!! with some weight!!!
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:01 PM~19525641
> *:cheesy: real street cars.. no trailer street cars???
> *


i got no a/c but a heater!!! :happysad: but i drive that shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:03 PM~19525669
> *i got no a/c but a heater!!! :happysad: but i drive that shit!!! :biggrin:
> *


so u will trailer it in the summer??? or be sweating like a texas pig??? :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:02 PM~19525661
> *
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: lol no!!! i said i got to drive it!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:04 PM~19525691
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: lol no!!! i said i got to drive it!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

where is that king of the street plaque and when will it be up for grabs again???


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:04 PM~19525682
> *so u will trailer it in the summer??? or be sweating like a texas pig???  :0
> *


no nikka im driven that shit!! lol and sweat nah!!! i roll the windows down and cruise!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:05 PM~19525702
> *where is that king of the street plaque and when will it be up for grabs again???
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty+Jan 6 2011, 08:06 PM~19525713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just asking :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19525736
> *real riding.. keep some water with u and a towel..lol..
> just asking  :biggrin:
> *


i dont need a/c im kool lmao!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:08 PM~19525746
> *i dont need a/c im kool lmao!!!!
> *


 <------- like this cool??? :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:10 PM~19525766
> *  <------- like this cool???  :biggrin:
> *


yep me!! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Alot of hoppers in here!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:11 PM~19525775
> *yep me!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 6 2011, 10:11 PM~19525777
> *Alot of hoppers in here!!!
> *


where!!! :0 hno: :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 6 2011, 08:11 PM~19525777
> *Alot of hoppers in here!!!
> *


i hope u guys put on a show this year and show what a hopper supposed to do!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 08:01 PM~19525641
> *:cheesy: real street cars.. no trailer street cars???
> *


 :0


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:12 PM~19525792
> *i hope u guys put on a show this year and show what a hopper supposed to do!
> *


shit i should be driven there!!! :x:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 6 2011, 08:13 PM~19525799
> *:0
> *


u know how it is.. people say they have street cars and pull up to the spot on a trailer..no registration, inspection, or insurance...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 08:12 PM~19525792
> *i hope u guys put on a show this year and show what a hopper supposed to do!
> *



Both of my Hoppers are ready and in my garage. :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 6 2011, 09:30 AM~19520112
> *FUCK 60 :biggrin:  70+SINGLE OR DONT PULL UP :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *













*WE DOING 94+ SINGLE *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:14 PM~19525818
> *shit i should be driven there!!! :x:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 6 2011, 10:14 PM~19525830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:14 PM~19525822
> *u know how it is.. people say they have street cars and pull up to the spot on a trailer..no registration, inspection, or insurance...
> *


how about the flea market insurance!!!  :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 6 2011, 08:14 PM~19525827
> *Both of my Hoppers are ready and in my garage. :wow:
> *


 :wow: and no house calls??


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:14 PM~19525818
> *shit i should be driven there!!! :x:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:15 PM~19525842
> *how about the flea market insurance!!!   :happysad:
> *


if u get pulled over u can show something to the police when he asks for license and insurance... :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:15 PM~19525842
> *how about the flea market insurance!!!   :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:17 PM~19525864
> *if u get pulled over u can show something to the police when he asks for license and insurance... :biggrin:
> *


im just what i have>> :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 08:18 PM~19525885
> *im just what i have>> :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:15 PM~19525850
> *:wow: and no house calls??
> *


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 6 2011, 08:48 PM~19524695
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Looks like it should be hittin the streets soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck hoppin.. i like doin 80 on the freeway


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2011, 10:27 PM~19525945
> *fuck hoppin.. i like doin 80 on the freeway
> *


yea i witnessed it like you running from da lawz!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 08:05 PM~19525702
> *where is that king of the street plaque and when will it be up for grabs again???
> *


gettin it this wknd and will post it up for rights


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2011, 08:27 PM~19525945
> *fuck hoppin.. i like doin 80 on the freeway
> *


when?????, its the only thing holding me up


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

word...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 10:29 PM~19525970
> *gettin it this wknd and will post it up for rights
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 08:30 PM~19525978
> *when?????, its the only thing holding me up
> *


i called u back.. no answer..birthday this weekend.. friday evening im a be busy.. what time u get home. need to see what all material u still have so we know what to get


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 6 2011, 08:27 PM~19525945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2011, 08:33 PM~19526020
> *i called u back.. no answer..birthday this weekend.. friday evening im a be busy.. what time u get home. need to see what all material u still have so we know what to get
> *


bubbles ,,,,timmy chan amd koolaid on me ....its yo birf day


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2011, 08:33 PM~19526020
> *i called u back.. no answer..birthday this weekend.. friday evening im a be busy.. what time u get home. need to see what all material u still have so we know what to get
> *


did calld back, why u wana celebrate birthday, that just reminds you , gettin older, saturday?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 6 2011, 09:35 PM~19526033
> *bubbles ,,,,timmy chan amd koolaid on me ....its yo birf day
> *



lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 6 2011, 08:35 PM~19526033
> *bubbles ,,,,timmy chan amd koolaid on me ....its yo birf day
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 6 2011, 08:14 PM~19525830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GOOD 4 YOU HOMIE. BUT HERE IN H-TOWN YOUR BOY BOILER HAS A SET OF RULES WHERE YOUR CAR DOESN'T LIVE UP TO HIS STANDARD. SO HE SAID YOU GOT TO HAVE A NON STOCK PAINT, FILLER PANEL, & 13'S.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 6 2011, 08:38 PM~19526057
> *:thumbsup: GOOD 4 YOU HOMIE. BUT HERE IN H-TOWN YOUR BOY BOILER HAS A SET OF RULES WHERE YOUR CAR DOESN'T LIVE UP TO HIS STANDARD. SO HE SAID YOU GOT TO HAVE A NON STOCK PAINT, FILLER PANEL, & 13'S.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: chismoso


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind+Jan 6 2011, 08:29 PM~19525966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill call u tommorow guey


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 6 2011, 08:41 PM~19526088
> *
> keep up is all i gotta say
> 
> ...


ill meet u there...lol..


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 08:29 PM~19525970
> *gettin it this wknd and will post it up for rights
> *


That plaque belongs to me :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 6 2011, 08:38 PM~19526057
> *:thumbsup: GOOD 4 YOU HOMIE. BUT HERE IN H-TOWN YOUR BOY BOILER HAS A SET OF RULES WHERE YOUR CAR DOESN'T LIVE UP TO HIS STANDARD. SO HE SAID YOU GOT TO HAVE A NON STOCK PAINT, FILLER PANEL, & 13'S.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 6 2011, 08:43 PM~19526110
> *That plaque belongs to me  :biggrin:
> *


nope, it belongs to ur homie with the blue lincoln with the murals, at the hlc picnic, he was the highest or maybe monemake with that cutty, r, i dnt know shit, we need to find out


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 10:46 PM~19526156
> *nope, it belongs to ur homie with the blue lincoln with the murals, at the hlc picnic, he was the highest or maybe monemake with that cutty, r, i dnt know  shit, we need to find out
> *


its a new year lets wait until the 1st show to see who gets it then they defend it from then on (just sayin')


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who wanna hop?


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 08:46 PM~19526156
> *nope, it belongs to ur homie with the blue lincoln with the murals, at the hlc picnic, he was the highest or maybe monemake with that cutty, r, i dnt know  shit, we need to find out
> *


That's cool I put my magic in that car to 6batt with a pretty pump :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA+Jan 6 2011, 10:35 AM~19521156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIRST OF ALL, I NEVER DISRESPECTED U HOMIE.... I DONT SUCK DICK I GIVE PROPS, IF THATS WHAT U DO THATS YOUR DEAL NOT MINE..... BUT IF U MAN ENOUGH I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR U SAY THIS SHIT TO MY FACE, IM NOT GONNA BE WAISTTING MY TIME WITH U HOMIE LET ME KNOW WAHT U WANNA DO, REAL TALK.... IF NOT JUST DROP IT RUGHT HERE, I WOULD SAY THAT THE BEST 4 U... AND LAST I NEVER SAID SHIT ABOUT YOUR DADDY'S CAR, AND FOR YOUR INFO IT DID GET STUCK....U WANNA PUT MONEY THAT IT DID??  MUCH RESPECT TO U AND EVERYONE ON HERE, BUT FUCK TALKING STUPID IT CAN GET U IN SOME DEEP SHIT...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 6 2011, 05:13 PM~19524341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  CAUSE SUPER IS TO EXPENSIVE :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 6 2011, 07:14 PM~19525822-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:17 PM~19525864
> *if u get pulled over u can show something to the police when he asks for license and insurance... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD TIMES,GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 09:23 PM~19526592
> *X2
> THE OWNER OF THAT CAR IS HERE WITH AND HE SAID AT LEAST HE WASNT DRIVING AROUND WITH HIS WIFES MAGNUM THINKING HE DA SHIT!! :0
> IM JUST SAYIN
> ...


thats funny.. so whoever that is with u must have been guilty of have a multicolored lowrider that wasnt by choice.. the magnum is mine, tell the guy who is there with u to spend some money and paint their car.. thats bad for lowriding.. and another funny thing is u drove around in ur wifes magnum like u were the shit last year at the baytown picnic  and u didnt want to park next to my (wifes) magnum, and that was before the candy painted rims with silverleaf and pinstripes on them! :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: [email protected], chevylo97, LastMinuteCustoms

:0 :naughty:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 6 2011, 09:20 PM~19525078
> *it that case it dont matter if u win with a junk hopper or a show hopper winnings winning
> *



:roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 6 2011, 09:40 PM~19526825
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD TIMES,GOOD TIMES!!!
> *


yea its got a chromed out v6 , wanna see??? :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 6 2011, 10:43 PM~19526110
> *That plaque belongs to me  :biggrin:
> *


X23456688900 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 08:42 PM~19526850
> *thats funny.. so whoever that is with u must have been guilty of have a multicolored lowrider that wasnt by choice.. the magnum is mine, tell the guy who is there with u to spend some money and paint their car.. thats bad for lowriding.. and another funny thing is u drove around in ur wifes magnum like u were the shit last year at the baytown picnic    and u didnt want to park next to my (wifes) magnum, and that was before the candy painted rims with silverleaf and pinstripes on them! :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!! HE SAID HES GOT SOMETHING 4 U...? OH AND I DROVE MY WIFES MAGNUM BUT I ALSO TOOK ONE OF MY RIDES TO HOP IN THAT PICNIC, BIG DIFFRENCE HOMIE, U KNOW... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 09:56 PM~19526960
> *LOL!!! HE SAID HES GOT SOMETHING 4 U...? OH AND I DROVE MY WIFES MAGNUM BUT I ALSO TOOK ONE OF MY RIDES TO HOP IN THAT PICNIC, BIG DIFFRENCE HOMIE, U KNOW...  :biggrin:
> *


nope i dont.. tell him bring it on.. does he wanna set a date? for fun or money?? ask him what he wanna do? or we can just set it for the next lowrider event in houston?? ask him whats up???


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 08:02 PM~19524241
> * 2-3 different colored panels on the car, different color rims, etc.. the list goes on and on..u know who u are.. not being a hater, just stating facts...
> *


DAMN! HE DIDNT SAY NO NAMES BUT LIKE I SAID IF THE SHOE FITS THEEENNNN WEEELLLLLL ....................


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

goofy when is the next hlc event.. i got to serve the guy who is there with tony!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 6 2011, 07:17 PM~19525040
> *it dont mater if u win by an inch or a mile winnings winning....
> *


calm down vin diesel... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 6 2011, 09:59 PM~19526995
> *DAMN! HE DIDNT SAY NO NAMES BUT LIKE I SAID IF THE SHOE FITS THEEENNNN WEEELLLLLL ....................
> *


  im waiting on a response..


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2011, 07:59 PM~19524224
> *AGREED, THE TRUTH IS SOME PEPS DNT GIVE A FUCK HOW THE CAR LOOKS, AND THATS BAD FOR LOWRIDING, IF U WANNA HOP, HOP SOMETHING CLEAN,
> 
> THERE IS TOO  MUCH CRITICISM ABOUT JUNK HOPPERS ALREADY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

tony and the guy with him.. im still waiting!!!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 09:59 PM~19527002
> *goofy when is the next hlc event.. i got to serve the guy who is there with tony!!
> *


MY MAGIC CRYSTAL BALL SAYS ......OFFICAL HLC EVENT IN APRIL...BUT....IM TRY TO MAKE IT ONCE A MONTH THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 09:23 PM~19526592
> *X2
> THE OWNER OF THAT CAR IS HERE WITH AND HE SAID AT LEAST HE WASNT DRIVING AROUND WITH HIS WIFES MAGNUM THINKING HE DA SHIT!! :0
> IM JUST SAYIN
> ...


*and the guy u with was riding around in a 98 towncar with a 03 front end ( broke ass cant afford a real 03 lincoln)like he was the shit.. with the same painted black chinas he has had on every chipper he has brought out.. p.s gbodys are throw aways and he had his since the richmond days which have been long gone!!! broke asss *****!!!*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 6 2011, 10:02 PM~19527037
> *MY MAGIC CRYSTAL BALL SAYS ......OFFICAL HLC EVENT IN APRIL...BUT....IM TRY TO MAKE IT ONCE A MONTH THIS YEAR!!!
> *


tony and the guy with him ( since i havent said a name yet) do u wanna do it in april or sooner???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

tony and the guy that he is with have left the building!!!! im done!!! see u guys at the next lowrider event!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 6 2011, 09:27 PM~19525170
> *all im sayn is that if you wanna hop just hop dont be ready with excuses if you loose..
> *


 :worship:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2011, 11:00 PM~19526334
> *who wanna hop?
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BISH IS CLEAN KENNY!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 6 2011, 10:13 PM~19527184
> *THAT BISH IS CLEAN KENNY!
> *


x2


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Ha


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 6 2011, 08:59 PM~19527002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 RIGHT NOW FUCK DA BULLSHIT, NO EXCUSES IM READY (THE OTHER GUY)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall ****** r retarded


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 11:04 PM~19527609
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


1. if he has a real 03 why drive a fake mixed-matched put together one to a lowrider picnic?
2. if the other guy was soooo ready why didnt he hop at the picnic? there was another hopper out there looking for a hop
3. i aint ready right now i have legal shit to handle, will be ready in 2 weeks.
4. do u wanna hop at the next lowrider event?? yes or no?
5. if he has a pocket full of money , why drive a car with no matching paint? he could have just paid to paint it if money is no issue.
6. lets set a date right now to hop me and u or the other guy whoever wants to hop for let say 2/6/11??? can u or the other guy commit to this hop with me?? single double dont matter as long as its driven to the hop..
otherwise i will just catch u guys slipping in the streets and boom! bumper checked!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:05 PM~19527080
> *and the guy u with was riding around in a 98 towncar with a 03 front end ( broke ass cant afford a real 03 lincoln)like he was the shit.. with the same painted black chinas he has had on every chipper he has brought out.. p.s gbodys are throw aways and he had his since the richmond days which have been long gone!!! broke asss *****!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

QUOTE(hoppers4life @ Jan 5 2011, 11:11 PM) *
uh.gif CARS WERE STICKING BEFORE HE GOT HERE... MY WAS ONE OF THEM, WHY LIE? SO IF HIS 10 WE ALL ARE 20 BEHIND, U LEARNED A LOT FROM HIM TOO, DIDNT U? biggrin.gif 



> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 10:13 PM~19526462
> *FIRST OF ALL, I NEVER DISRESPECTED U HOMIE.... I DONT SUCK DICK I GIVE PROPS, IF THATS WHAT U DO THATS YOUR DEAL NOT MINE..... BUT IF U MAN ENOUGH I WOULD LIKE TO HEAR U SAY THIS SHIT TO MY FACE, IM NOT GONNA BE WAISTTING MY TIME WITH U HOMIE LET ME KNOW WAHT U WANNA DO, REAL TALK.... IF NOT JUST DROP IT RUGHT HERE, I WOULD SAY THAT THE BEST 4 U... AND LAST I NEVER SAID SHIT ABOUT YOUR DADDY'S CAR, AND FOR YOUR INFO IT DID GET STUCK....U WANNA PUT MONEY THAT IT DID??    MUCH RESPECT TO U AND EVERYONE ON HERE, BUT FUCK TALKING STUPID IT CAN GET U IN SOME DEEP SHIT...
> *


FOR ONE YOU STUCK YOUR NOSE WHERE IT DIDN'T BELONG. AND I NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH YOU AND YOU HAVE THE CHOICE TO KEEP IT THAT WAY.  SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU. BUT I NO PUNK BITCH. :biggrin: AS FAR AS THAT BET. MY DADDY'S CAR DON'T HOP. SO YOU LOSE.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 7 2011, 01:19 AM~19527743
> *:drama:
> *


X2


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 09:13 PM~19526462
> *
> :biggrin:  ES DEL CHOCHI...
> GOOD HOMIE, K DICEN LOS MAJESTICS
> ...


MAS PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rug442, 1bad-azz cadi, rollin-hard, hoppers4life
:wave:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 6 2011, 11:20 PM~19527751
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: rug442, 1bad-azz cadi, rollin-hard, hoppers4life
> :wave:
> *


 :x:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 6 2011, 10:14 PM~19527686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I BELONG WERE I WANNA BELONG, END OF STORY....  OFFENDED?? NOT ME I AINT THE KIND OF PUNK PEOPLE CAN WALK ALL OVER, MY LIMIT IS NOT VERY BIG.... :biggrin: WHY MAGIC GONE? :cheesy: NO MO HOPPING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 6 2011, 10:20 PM~19527750
> *SOY PUTO  :biggrin:
> *


SUCK MY RIGHT NUT BITCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 11:30 PM~19527840
> *THEN U WOKE UP!!! :biggrin:  ITS WHATEVER HOMIE, ILL BE READY BUT BEEF IS NOT WITH ME BUT HAVE IT YOUR WAY...THE MAN IS TELLING DA TRUTH, MONEY,CARS AND MUCH MORE... HANDLE YO BUISS.   THE REASON HE HAS HAD THE SAME CAR FOR SO LONG IS BECAUSE HIS NOT BROKE LIKE OTHERS AND IN NEED OF SELLING IT CAUSE HE NEEDS MONEY...MONEY NOT A PROBLEM WE JUST USE IT WISELY THATS WHY GOT POCKETS FULL OF CASH....
> 
> 
> *


yall got money but all yall cars are junk.. go figure.. anyway its not beef, its all in lowriding, ill catch yall at a show or picnic.. no excuses then! im chasing locos creations!!! all 3 of yall :biggrin: see you at the playground kiddo!! and i wont be driving my wifes car :uh: im done now u can focus on southside customs!!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 11:32 PM~19527859
> *SUCK MY RIGHT NUT BITCH!! :biggrin:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 11:32 PM~19527859
> *SUCK MY RIGHT NUT BITCH!! :biggrin:
> *


***** SAID "RIGHT NUT " :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 11:34 PM~19527884
> *yall got money but all yall cars are junk.. go figure.. anyway its not beef, its all in lowriding, ill catch yall at a show or picnic.. no excuses then! im chasing locos creations!!! all 3 of yall  :biggrin:  see you at the playground kiddo!! and i wont be driving my wifes car  :uh:  im done now u can focus on southside customs!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM OUT THAS BATCH SANFORD AND SON IS ON!! :sprint:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 6 2011, 11:37 PM~19527910
> *:sprint:
> *


:biggrin: PUNK BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 10:34 PM~19527884
> *yall got money but all yall cars are junk.. go figure.. anyway its not beef, its all in lowriding, ill catch yall at a show or picnic.. no excuses then! im chasing locos creations!!! all 3 of yall  :biggrin:  see you at the playground kiddo!! and i wont be driving my wifes car  :uh:  im done now u can focus on southside customs!!!
> *


U DONT NEED TO CHASE ALL 3 OF US, COME CATCH UP IM WAITTING.... I WANT U TO PULL SOMETHING OUT, WATS TAKING U SO LONG, MONEY PROBLEMS... :biggrin: LETS ROLL, WHAT U AINT READY!!! :uh: LIKE I SAID SHIT WASNT WITH ME BUT FUCK IT IM DOWN....
I HAVE AN 87 CUTTY FOR CHEAP JUST TO HELP U OUT, COME GET IT.... OH U DONT HAVE A CAR HAULER, FUCK IT ILL DELIVER IT TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 6 2011, 11:45 PM~19527980
> *U DONT NEED TO CHASE ALL 3 OF US, COME CATCH UP IM WAITTING.... I WANT U TO PULL SOMETHING OUT, WATS TAKING U SO LONG, MONEY PROBLEMS...  :biggrin:  LETS ROLL, WHAT U AINT READY!!! :uh:  LIKE I SAID SHIT WASNT WITH ME BUT FUCK IT IM DOWN....
> I HAVE AN 87 CUTTY FOR CHEAP JUST TO HELP U OUT, COME GET IT.... OH U DONT HAVE A CAR HAULER, FUCK IT ILL DELIVER IT TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


and u dont have a social security number, or a real house,. of course u have more trailers than me u live in them, i pay mortgage and u pay rent, big difference, yea i have money problems i paid more in restitution than u made last year... so lets not talk anymore about this.. ill see u soon! p.s dont pull a magnificos again.. NO SHOW LOCO! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hoppers4life

PURO TAMAULIPAS
Group Icon

Member Group: Members
Joined: Feb 2009

Profile Options
Profile Item Add to contact list
Profile Item Find member's posts
Profile Item Find member's topics
Profile Item Ignore User


Active Stats
User's local time Jan 6 2011, 10:55 PM
Total Cumulative Posts 1,216
( 1.8 posts per day / 0.01% of total forum posts )
Most active in Regional Lowriders
( 1015 posts / 84% of this member's active posts )
Last Active Today, 11:53 PM
Status User is online! (Active in topic: *
***** left to go jack off!!!!*  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 7 2011, 12:57 AM~19528066
> *hoppers4life
> 
> PURO TAMAULIPAS
> ...


DAMN SKID!!! YOU AIN'T RIGHT.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

See what you started RA-RA? HA


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2011, 12:01 AM~19528097
> *See what you started RA-RA? HA
> *


it all started from a general statement and some people got offended :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Jan 6 2011, 11:59 PM~19528073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: its all in fun


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 6 2011, 10:52 PM~19528033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS WRONG, U GAY?? IM NOT.... :uh: I LOVE PUSSY..


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2011, 11:01 PM~19528097
> *See what you started RA-RA? HA
> *


 :biggrin: IT WONT LAST LONG!!! HOW U BEEN HOMIE...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

NOW ITS LOOKS LIKE HOUSTON TOPIC, THIS SHIT WAS DEAD AROUND HERE!!

LET THE WAR CONTINUE :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 7 2011, 12:06 AM~19528127
> *I DONT HAVE A SS#, U WANNA TALK SHIT...OK....I WANNA PUT MONEY ON THAT?? DONT BELIVE EVERYTHING U HEAR, I BET U 10,000 RIGHT NOW CASH MONEY THAT I HAVE SS# AND IT REAL AND MINE....  LOL .. U JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY ANY MORE, JUST PULL UP....RENT?? THATS FOR SUCKER, I OWN THE LITTLE A HAVE THANK GOD... ALL I PAY IS BILLS, GOT TO BE SMART HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> WHATS WRONG, U GAY?? IM NOT.... :uh:  I LOVE PUSSY..
> *


u own the trailer but pay rent nn the lot its on...lol.. ok u have a ss#, good for u, you are supposed to have a real one :uh: but anyway.. no more back and forth.. i will hop u soon.. im done talking shit.. u have worn off my high..  see u soon... p.s. im sorry u and the other guy got offended by a general statement that ur names were not mentioned in...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 7 2011, 12:06 AM~19528127
> *I DONT HAVE A SS#, U WANNA TALK SHIT...OK....I WANNA PUT MONEY ON THAT?? DONT BELIVE EVERYTHING U HEAR, I BET U 10,000 RIGHT NOW CASH MONEY THAT I HAVE SS# AND IT REAL AND MINE....  LOL .. U JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY ANY MORE, JUST PULL UP....RENT?? THATS FOR SUCKER, I OWN THE LITTLE A HAVE THANK GOD... ALL I PAY IS BILLS, GOT TO BE SMART HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> WHATS WRONG, U GAY?? IM NOT.... :uh:  I LOVE PUSSY..
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:rimshot: THATS ALL FOLKS :wave:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 7 2011, 12:24 AM~19528249
> *:rimshot: THATS ALL FOLKS :wave:
> *


+1


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

beeeee ill be in the pit :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

:420:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 6 2011, 09:05 PM~19525702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 7 2011, 12:04 AM~19528111
> *it all started from a general statement and some people got offended  :happysad:
> *


tru


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIJITODEHOUSTON_@Jan 7 2011, 04:29 AM~19528741
> *beeeee ill be in the pit :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2011, 09:29 AM~19529236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 7 2011, 08:18 AM~19529472
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 6 2011, 07:55 PM~19524787
> *maaayyynne
> *


Gots to show them they ain't ready for me Pat!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 07:58 PM~19524815
> *
> *


Yes sir just putting in work while these other boys are talking!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS
:uh: :uh: 








:run: :run:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

McHam,
:uh: :uh: :uh: .
chippin :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2011, 07:29 AM~19529236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


como labes mucho ebidia poreso estamos como estamos :angry: ebes de tiranos la mano :angry:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2011, 09:47 AM~19530004
> *CHOCHI (LOCOS
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: de aya bengo :wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

ke te valga verga wey tu echale ganas y ke sigan hablando


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 7 2011, 07:31 AM~19529250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2011, 06:59 AM~19529124
> *:0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2011, 09:22 AM~19529843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is :biggrin: why do people jump into conversations that their name wasnt even in?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 7 2011, 01:04 AM~19528111
> *it all started from a general statement and some people got offended  :happysad:
> *


Yeah I know how that goes. If tha shoe fits, wear it


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 7 2011, 01:08 AM~19528144
> *:biggrin:  IT WONT LAST LONG!!! HOW U BEEN HOMIE...
> *


Been good. What about y'all East side boys?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2011, 10:58 AM~19530442
> *Yeah I know how that goes. If tha shoe fits, wear it
> *


i guess so.. why would people with pockets full of cash worry about people who are broke? thats another question i have but it may get blown out of proportion again :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 7 2011, 12:01 PM~19530467
> *i guess so.. why would people with pockets full of cash worry about people who are broke? thats another question i have but it may get blown out of proportion again  :happysad:
> *


Here we go again


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2011, 11:06 AM~19530508
> *Here we go again
> *


 :happysad: naw.. im not gonna go back and forth anymore..im done with it.. im broke, no lowrider, i drive my wifes car, and live in a apartment.. i am calinorydah and tooo broke to get one


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 6 2011, 11:11 PM~19528164
> *u own the trailer but pay rent nn the lot its on...lol.. ok u have a ss#, good for u, you are supposed to have a real one  :uh: but anyway.. no more back and forth.. i will hop u soon.. im done talking shit.. u have worn off my high..    see u soon... p.s. im sorry u and the other guy got offended by a general statement that ur names were not mentioned in...
> *


 :biggrin: its all good homie....... SEE U FROM DA HOP PIT!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 7 2011, 11:40 AM~19530800
> *:biggrin:  its all good homie....... SEE U FROM DA HOP PIT!!!
> *


good one.. :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2011, 08:59 PM~19526323
> *its a new year lets wait until the 1st show to see who gets it then they defend it from then on (just sayin')
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Jan 6 2011, 09:00 PM~19526342
> *That's cool I put my magic in that car to 6batt with a pretty pump :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MIJITODEHOUSTON , 63 VERT

:uh: :boink:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 7 2011, 02:18 PM~19532271
> *
> *


whats wrong with u black boy?


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

the homies michaels towncar from locos hydrualics phoenix no weight or frame work besides the belly stock mounts and a piston to the front 10 batts its doing a good 46-48. but much props to everyone doing it. houston is coming up.


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

boiler what up homie?! man springs just dont last like they used to!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Jan 7 2011, 02:23 PM~19532325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Jan 7 2011, 02:23 PM~19532325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice car town cars all the way :biggrin:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Monuments C.C. will be having a car wash tomorrow @autozone on gessner rd and neuens rd for a dallas chapter member who suffered a heart attack. Its his second one and doctors don't know if he will make it. Any and all support will be greatly appreciated. Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2011, 02:30 PM~19532391
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice car town cars all the way  :biggrin:
> *


q'vo locos4life! rooster told me there was a maniacos chapter here in htown. what side of town you guys at?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layin'_Low_'81_@Jan 7 2011, 03:37 PM~19532446
> *Monuments C.C. will be having a car wash tomorrow @autozone on gessner rd and neuens rd for a dallas chapter member who suffered a heart attack. Its his second one and doctors don't know if he will make it. Any and all support will be greatly appreciated. Thanks and God  Bless.
> *


  got work but if yall still out by then ill head out to support


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Jan 7 2011, 02:53 PM~19532587
> *q'vo locos4life! rooster told me there was a maniacos chapter here in htown. what side of town you guys at?
> *


AKI NOMAS HOMEBOY WE HERE IN THE SW.SICE WE WORKING ON SOME CARS BUT WE OUT BE HOPEFULLY BY THE SUMMER I GOT SOME COMMING FROM AZ :biggrin:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2011, 03:17 PM~19532836
> *AKI NOMAS HOMEBOY WE HERE IN THE SW.SICE WE WORKING ON SOME CARS BUT WE OUT BE HOPEFULLY BY THE SUMMER I GOT SOME COMMING FROM AZ  :biggrin:
> *


 oh yeah :wow: how long has the chapter been in htown


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Jan 7 2011, 03:20 PM~19532864
> *oh yeah :wow: how long has the chapter been in htown
> *


3 years now its just me n my homie for now.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2011, 04:48 PM~19533136
> *3 years now its just me n my homie for now.
> *


alrato voy pa ya.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2011, 04:17 PM~19533394
> *alrato voy pa ya.
> 
> 
> *


  AY VOY A ESTAR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TOO MUCH shit to read, nigas need to work on their ride instead


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2011, 07:01 PM~19533748
> *TOO MUCH shit to read, nigas need to work on their ride instead
> *


hey get off layitlow and go finish that damm hopper! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

MAAAAAANNNNNNN FUCCCKKKKK ALLLL DISSSS SHIITTT!!!!!!!! :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2011, 06:01 PM~19533748
> *TOO MUCH shit to read, ****** need to work on their ride instead
> *


AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A FOCKIN REGAL FRONT BUMPER 84-87 PLEASE. MAYBE I START A NEW TREND AND PUT A 59 BACK BUMPER ON THE FRONT OF A REGAL :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 07:36 PM~19533998
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE A FOCKIN REGAL FRONT BUMPER 84-87 PLEASE. MAYBE I START A NEW TREND AND PUT A 59 BACK BUMPER ON THE FRONT OF A REGAL  :wow:
> *


 :0 let me know how that works out for ya.....i need a loan hook it up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2011, 05:43 PM~19534049
> *:0 let me know how that works out for ya.....i need a loan hook it up
> *


my bumper will pass, but with new paint, it really is a sore spot on the car  

i got these though  




























3 prong mafia strikes again :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 07:45 PM~19534072
> *my bumper will pass, but with new paint, it really is a sore spot on the car
> 
> i got these though
> ...


so is that a no go on the loan?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 7 2011, 05:47 PM~19534089
> *so is that a no go on the loan?
> *


youd have to come in and fill out an app :biggrin: 

sexual assault on the regal starts this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 07:49 PM~19534105
> *youd have to come in and fill out an app  :biggrin:
> 
> sexual assault on the regal starts this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


i got a1 credit....so no problem


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck it maybe put a 90 lac header and bumper :wow: :wow:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 06:45 PM~19534072
> *my bumper will pass, but with new paint, it really is a sore spot on the car
> 
> i got these though
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne ,,,,lets get back to lowriding.....new year,,,time for new shit,,,not old shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 7 2011, 06:28 PM~19534381
> *mayne ,,,,lets get back to lowriding.....new year,,,time for new shit,,,not old shit
> *


agrees...


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2011, 04:13 PM~19532797
> * got work but if yall still out by then ill head out to support
> *


  we gonna be out there till da cars stop coming.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 7 2011, 06:28 PM~19534381
> *mayne ,,,,lets get back to lowriding.....new year,,,time for new shit,,,not old shit
> *


:uh: ........***** ur old.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 7 2011, 06:28 PM~19534381
> *mayne ,,,,lets get back to lowriding.....new year,,,time for new shit,,,not old shit
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 6 2011, 10:02 PM~19527037
> *MY MAGIC CRYSTAL BALL SAYS ......OFFICAL HLC EVENT IN APRIL...BUT....IM TRY TO MAKE IT ONCE A MONTH THIS YEAR!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 7 2011, 10:00 AM~19530090
> *ke te valga verga wey tu echale ganas y ke sigan hablando
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ya se


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 7 2011, 05:01 PM~19533748
> *TOO MUCH shit to read, nigas need to work on their ride instead
> *


TU DICES WEY I DID SOME HOMEWORK ON THAT PROJECT AND I THINK THEY EVEN SELL A KIT TO ADAPTE IT TO THE CAR SO IT WOULDBE MUCH EASIER LOKO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

pop trunk!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 06:36 PM~19533998
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE A FOCKIN REGAL FRONT BUMPER 84-87 PLEASE. MAYBE I START A NEW TREND AND PUT A 59 BACK BUMPER ON THE FRONT OF A REGAL  :wow:
> *



so if i had a front bumper, would i have some NOS triple golds


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 8 2011, 12:46 PM~19540440
> *so if i had a front bumper, would i have some NOS triple golds
> *


if u had an NOS wink wink you would


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:|


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 7 2011, 10:41 PM~19536787
> *:wow: ya se
> *






 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gotta love them STARS 
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 8 2011, 02:46 PM~19540440
> *so if i had a front bumper, would i have some NOS triple golds
> *


I have a complete regal front end and the bumper u need give me a call 2817092942


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 08:05 PM~19542480
> *gotta love them STARS
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: clean!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 6 2011, 11:00 PM~19527004
> *calm down vin diesel... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Jan 8 2011, 10:41 AM~19539537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol, pop door too :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 06:05 PM~19542480
> *gotta love them STARS
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


amazing hoestar ,,,now put some mileage on that bitch,,,not ur keyboard.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 8 2011, 09:51 PM~19544339
> *amazing hoestar ,,,now put some mileage on that bitch,,,not ur keyboard.....
> *


didnt u just get a car within the last year???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 09:54 PM~19544359
> *didnt u just get a car within the last year????  :uh:  :uh:
> *


and ur point is


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 09:59 PM~19544388
> *:uh:
> *


yeayea,,,mr sevenplaquedcarswithnorealstreettime....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u wanna start?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 10:03 PM~19544427
> *u wanna start?
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats what i though.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 10:07 PM~19544463
> *thats what i though.
> *


soory layitlow lowrider god....i will now go back to the streets and back away from the keyboard


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 10:34 PM~19544692
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

***** you are silly. did you have you your 2 beers for the weekend and now you are sloppy like a soup sandwich.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 10:37 PM~19544739
> ****** you are silly. did you have you your 2 beers for the weekend and now you are sloppy like a soup sandwich.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

B N B


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

AWR 4 life


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 8 2011, 05:20 PM~19542150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin: one four the haters


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. yall sprayed the belly already


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2011, 10:00 AM~19546847
> *damn.. yall sprayed the belly already
> *


 :biggrin: 
you know how we do it on southside customs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 9 2011, 10:14 AM~19546926
> *:biggrin:
> you know how  we do it  on southside customs :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


be out on the road before u know it


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 8 2011, 11:34 PM~19545238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good guys keep it up this year should be good cause we're also finishing some more cars for my club so robert and rolling hard show how it gets done :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 8 2011, 11:34 PM~19545238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
mis respetos echele ganas y lana


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

que rollo eri :wow:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 9 2011, 02:02 PM~19547605
> *que rollo eri  :wow:
> *


como andamos chochi k me cuentas


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jan 9 2011, 11:19 AM~19547318
> *looking good guys keep it up this year should be good cause we're also finishing some more cars for my club so robert and rolling hard show how it gets done :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 9 2011, 11:59 AM~19547582
> *
> mis respetos echele ganas y lana
> *


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 8 2011, 10:42 PM~19544785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer B.N.P



BRAND NEW PU$$7


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2011, 11:00 AM~19546847
> *damn.. yall sprayed the belly already
> *



fool we was ALL high in that beeotch :wow:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 8 2011, 11:34 PM~19545238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good prieto, about time u make it the right way :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 9 2011, 06:19 PM~19549278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:



[/quote]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

beautifull weather


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 08:05 PM~19542480
> *gotta love them STARS
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: gotta love them buick regal's :thumbsup: rollin clean


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 9 2011, 03:48 PM~19549055
> *looks good prieto, about time u make it the right way :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC 6YR ANNIVESARY PICNIC IS APRIL 3RD.... BEAR CREEK PARK!!! :0 

MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!!!*


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 9 2011, 08:18 PM~19550463
> *HLC 6YR ANNIVESARY PICNIC  IS APRIL 3RD.... BEAR CREEK PARK!!!  :0
> 
> MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!!!!
> *


NICE PARK FOR A PICNIC. :scrutinize:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 8 2011, 11:34 PM~19545238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: se ve chingon wey pero no la ballas a cagar y le pones llantas de trocka :0 :0 jk se ve de akellas loco u finally got a real car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 8 2011, 10:34 PM~19545238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  se mira chingon...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 05:24 AM~19554309
> *:wow:  :wow: se ve chingon wey pero no la ballas a cagar y le pones llantas de trocka  :0  :0 jk se ve de akellas loco u finally got a real car  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lo k le van a poner es tu frame si no te apuras a ir por el cabron!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

0


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

More chrome on the way to get this motor finished. Be ready to ride in no time.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 10 2011, 07:31 AM~19554535
> *lo k le van a poner es tu frame si no te apuras a ir por el cabron!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Here it goes with this shit again . Why you been instigator? You know I’m going to built my own frame !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For those car clubs that will be assisting Shorty's fundraiser that we are putting together, please email your logos to [email protected]

If you are part of either Houston Lowrider Council (H.L.C.) or United Lowrider Association (U.L.A.), those organizations will represent your car club. I can't guarantee that every car club will be put on the flyer but we'll try to get some posted on it.

For those invited to attend Wednesday's meeting, please be there 15-30 minutes before 7 so that we can get it rolling.

Thanks,
GM


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 09:50 AM~19555278
> *Here it goes with  this shit again . Why you been instigator?  You know I’m going to built my own frame !
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: lol aki nomas wey kien komo tu ke tienes feria puro power moves .. en ke trabaja el muchacho :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 10 2011, 07:31 AM~19554535
> *lo k le van a poner es tu frame si no te apuras a ir por el cabron!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


me vas a dar chance de ponerlo en tu terreno y vas por el en tu trailor pa ir por el este weekend :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 09:50 AM~19555278
> *Here it goes with  this shit again . Why you been instigator?  You know I’m going to built my own frame !
> *


:0 ..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 11:09 AM~19555888
> *:happysad:  :happysad: lol aki nomas wey kien komo tu ke tienes feria puro power moves .. en ke trabaja el muchacho :biggrin:
> *


Eso es lo q yo me pregunto


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 10 2011, 12:11 PM~19556302
> *Eso es lo q yo me pregunto
> *


es sobrino de mario almada el wey


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 01:01 PM~19556661
> *es sobrino de mario almada el wey
> *


Conque razon tiene la pura feria


----------



## H-town Caddi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jan 10 2011, 01:51 PM~19556963
> *Conque razon tiene la pura feria
> *


uno ke esta pobre


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Anybody got some 14s for sale?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 09:50 AM~19555278
> *Here it goes with  this shit again . Why you been instigator?  You know I’m going to built my own frame !
> *


ya valio burger entonces, frame skirts?? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 11:11 AM~19555912
> *me vas a dar chance de ponerlo en tu terreno y vas por el en tu trailor pa ir por el este weekend  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

brown said he aint bullshittin..he pulled the motor already and the frme wrapping starts tommorow...


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 06:05 PM~19542480
> *gotta love them STARS
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

good to see people doing bigthings,,,mayne new cars,,new clubs,holdup houston we got a problem....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2011, 05:34 PM~19558915
> *brown said he aint bullshittin..he pulled the motor already and the frme wrapping starts tommorow...
> *


how is he going to wrapp his frame, he cant weld for shit :0 :0 



just kiddin, man finally buiding a real car, thats where all the pride begins


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

still post them pics :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 08:50 AM~19555278
> *Here it goes with  this shit again . Why you been instigator?  You know I’m going to built my own frame !
> *


 :biggrin: 
me asustas cobron


> I GOT ENOUGH SPACE TO PUT YOUR FRAME AND 20 MORE CARS..
> :biggrin:  THATS WHY I BOUGHT THAT LAND, I DIDNT HAVE ANYMORE SPACE
> WHERE I USE TO STAY AT.... BUT NOW I DO, I EVEN HAVE 3 HORSE STALLS IN THE BACK YARD.... :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> :biggrin:
> me asustas cobron
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2011, 05:01 PM~19559212
> *a su mecha!!!!, joan sebastian o que pedo :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: AND I PAY RENT!!!LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY AINT CHEAP...  
TO MANY HOBBYS AND NOT ENOUGHT TIME


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 10 2011, 06:04 PM~19559244
> *:biggrin: AND I PAY RENT!!!LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEY AINT CHEAP...
> TO MANY HOBBYS AND NOT ENOUGHT TIME
> *


one thing for sure huey, TIME IS MONEY
a day just sittin at home is a wasted day


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SlickDD75, KRAZYTOYZ, streetsucio :naughty:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2011, 05:44 PM~19559035
> *how is he going to wrapp his frame, he cant weld for shit :0  :0
> just kiddin, man finally buiding a real car, thats where all the pride begins
> *


shit that foo can weld his ass of now..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 10 2011, 06:27 PM~19559497
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SlickDD75, KRAZYTOYZ, streetsucio :naughty:
> *


whats good sucio ?? :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2011, 05:47 PM~19559065
> *still post them pics :biggrin:
> *











ANDO BUSCANDO A UN CABRON :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> :biggrin:
> me asustas cobron
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man this is nuts



> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 9 2011, 12:50 AM~19545633
> *RAISED ENGRAVING SET OF 13" ON THE WORKS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2011, 07:47 PM~19560383
> *man this is nuts
> *


thats just pure art, not bad for 600


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 07:19 PM~19560030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mario almada jr :0 hno: hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2011, 12:15 PM~19555503
> *For those car clubs that will be assisting Shorty's fundraiser that we are putting together, please email your logos to [email protected]
> 
> If you are part of either Houston Lowrider Council (H.L.C.) or United Lowrider Association (U.L.A.), those organizations will represent your car club.  I can't guarantee that every car club will be put on the flyer but we'll try to get some posted on it.
> ...


Been asked about who is invited to the meeting and who was representing what. I'll make it an open invitation to everyone that wants to attend the meeting so that we can start making moves on this Benefit for Shorty. 

Location is the parking lot of TejanoHitsRadio 6200 Gulf Freeway, Houston, TX Wednesday @ 7pm.

If you are coming from the 610 south/I45, head towards Wayside, exit wayside, go to the underpass of wayside and head back *south towards the two story white building. Make a right once you reach the building and park behind it.* If you are coming from the northside area, head south, exit wayside, pass up wayside and do as what is in bold.

Be there between 6:30 & 7pm. Need to get it going at 7pm so that we can get everything in order.
thanks,
gm

Los Dominos de Tejas will be performing at Shorty's benefit along with dj's. Date will be hopefully set by this weekend and also confirmed location which we're hoping to have it at Emiliano's on Spencer in Pasadena and on the 12th (Saturday) of February.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2011, 07:54 PM~19560494
> *mario almada jr :0  hno:  hno:
> *


TAKUACHE MAFIA AL CIEN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2011, 07:52 PM~19560470
> *thats just pure art, not bad for 600
> *


yep.. i once wanted to engrave.. but no time


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2011, 08:47 PM~19560383
> *man this is nuts
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2011, 07:52 PM~19560470
> *thats just pure art, not bad for 600
> *


try 2600....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2011, 11:03 PM~19561490
> *try 2600....
> *


ay guey! that's a g-body! LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2011, 09:06 PM~19561528
> *ay guey!  that's a g-body!  LOL
> *


i dont know the price thats just my estimate...way out of my league for sure.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 08:14 PM~19560795
> *TAKUACHE MAFIA AL CIEN
> *


DOWNEY BUILD YOU CAR IVE BEEN HEAR FOR THE LAST THREE YEARS YOUR COMING OUT WITH SOMETHING FIRST YOU SAID YOU HAD A CAR COMING FROM AZ NEVER SEEN THEN YOU SAID YOU BUILDING ONE STILL HAVENT SEEN IT SPEND SOME TIME WORKING ON A CAR AND NOT ON LAY IT LOW TRYING TO BE LOWRIDER LET THE CAR AND YOUR WORK DO THE TALKING NOT YOUR FINGERS ON LAY IT LOW


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2011, 10:03 PM~19561490
> *try 2600....
> *


thats more like it.. :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 09:09 PM~19561577
> *DOWNEY BUILD YOU CAR IVE BEEN HEAR FOR THE LAST THREE YEARS YOUR COMING OUT WITH SOMETHING FIRST YOU SAID YOU HAD A CAR COMING FROM AZ NEVER SEEN THEN YOU SAID YOU BUILDING ONE  STILL HAVENT SEEN IT SPEND SOME TIME WORKING ON A CAR AND NOT ON LAY IT LOW TRYING TO BE LOWRIDER LET THE CAR AND YOUR WORK DO THE TALKING NOT YOUR FINGERS ON LAY IT LOW
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: SERENO MORENO :biggrin: AL RATO IM GOING TO BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AND SAY I GOT LEGAL PROBLEMS :biggrin: TRUTH IS THAT THE BUCKETS STILL THERE WEY AND THEY GONA COME OUT BUT I GOT OTHER THINGS GOING ON RIGHT NOW . PERO SAKA EL JONKE Y KE TE VALGA VERGA LO KE HAGO YO....... 
TE CRES MUYHINGON PORKE ANDAS ALLA CON LOS PINGUINOS 









:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 09:18 PM~19561704
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: SERENO MORENO  :biggrin: AL RATO IM GOING TO BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AND SAY I GOT LEGAL PROBLEMS  :biggrin: TRUTH IS THAT THE BUCKETS STILL THERE WEY AND THEY GONA COME OUT BUT I GOT OTHER THINGS GOING ON RIGHT NOW . PERO SAKA EL JONKE Y KE TE VALGA VERGA LO KE HAGO YO.......
> *


TAKE YOUR OWN ADVISE YOUR THE ONE RUNNING YOUR MOUTH NOT ME


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 09:23 PM~19561756
> *TAKE YOUR OWN ADVISE YOUR THE ONE RUNNING YOUR MOUTH NOT ME
> *


ha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 11:18 PM~19561704
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: SERENO MORENO  :biggrin: AL RATO IM GOING TO BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AND SAY I GOT LEGAL PROBLEMS  :biggrin: TRUTH IS THAT THE BUCKETS STILL THERE WEY AND THEY GONA COME OUT BUT I GOT OTHER THINGS GOING ON RIGHT NOW . PERO SAKA EL JONKE Y KE TE VALGA VERGA LO KE HAGO YO.......
> *


Some of us have had legal problems, bought a home, cars, etc... and still managed to move forward. I didn't build a car but I built a family. :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2011, 09:26 PM~19561806
> *Some of us have had legal problems, bought a homes, cars, etc... and still managed to move forward.  I didn't build a car but I built a family.  :happysad:
> *


i know i have and im not just saying it either!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2011, 09:29 PM~19561844
> *i know i have and im not just saying it either!!!
> *


tru dat


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

3 DAYS 
FRAMES OFF 
BELLY PAINTED 
FRAME STRIPED READY FOR WRAP
NO EXCUSES 
ONE MONTH NOT 8 MONTHS ON FRAME AND STILL NO BELLY PAINTED


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2011, 09:29 PM~19561856
> *tru dat
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2011, 11:29 PM~19561844
> *i know i have and im not just saying it either!!!
> *


x2, 8 yrs on paper and thousands of dollars towards the system.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2011, 09:32 PM~19561891
> *x2, 8 yrs on paper and thousands of dollars towards the system.
> *


im looking at 120 months on paper, and 10,000 restitution


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 10 2011, 11:33 PM~19561896
> *im looking at 120 months on paper, and 10,000 restitution
> *


You got off easy. 10,000 is 1/4 of what i paid.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2011, 09:35 PM~19561917
> *You got off easy.  10,000 is 1/4 of what i paid.
> *


better than 5 years locked down :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 09:29 PM~19561860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne.. hurr up.. i need to lay some sickness on dat belly..we left the caca in 2110


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 10 2011, 11:38 PM~19561966
> *mayne.. hurr up.. i need to lay some sickness on dat belly..we left the caca in 2110*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2011, 09:26 PM~19561806
> *Some of us have had legal problems, bought a home, cars, etc... and still managed to move forward.  I didn't build a car but I built a family.  :happysad:
> *






 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 11:40 PM~19561988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


brings back memories of our conjunto group. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 09:29 PM~19561860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TA CHIDO GUEY NO TE ENOJES KE TE VA A DAR CHORRILLO ECHALE GANAS. KE A MI LO KE LA GENTE DIGA O PIENSE AKI ME IMPORTA UN PEDO WEY . I JUST COME HERE TO LAUGH AND AMUSE MY SELF WITH ALL THE SHIT THAT GOES ON IN HERE. I LIVE MY LIFE BASE ON WHATS GOING ON THE REAL WORLD NOT IN THIS NOVELA . YA SABES KE AKI ESTA TU KAMARADA PA LO KE SE TE OFRESCA


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2011, 09:46 PM~19562065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM GOING TO BE A CHICANO RAPER 
INSPIRED BY THE ONE AND ONLE SE SE SERIO CONTROLA 









:happysad:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 06:19 PM~19560030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW WHERE THAT GUN IS, CHOCHI DA REPO MAN GOT IT!! :biggrin: 
IM ABOUT 99% SURE ITS THE SAMEONE..... WE DONT JUST BUY CARS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 08:29 PM~19561860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A LA VERGA ESTAS CABRON, HASTA PARESES LA MERA VERDAD..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 10 2011, 10:02 PM~19562238
> *I KNOW WHERE THAT GUN IS, CHOCHI DA REPO MAN GOT IT!! :biggrin:
> IM ABOUT 99% SURE ITS THE SAMEONE..... WE DONT JUST BUY CARS!!! :cheesy:
> *






 :wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 09:18 PM~19561704
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: SERENO MORENO  :biggrin: AL RATO IM GOING TO BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AND SAY I GOT LEGAL PROBLEMS  :biggrin: TRUTH IS THAT THE BUCKETS STILL THERE WEY AND THEY GONA COME OUT BUT I GOT OTHER THINGS GOING ON RIGHT NOW . PERO SAKA EL JONKE Y KE TE VALGA VERGA LO KE HAGO YO.......
> TE CRES MUYHINGON PORKE ANDAS ALLA CON LOS PINGUINOS
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 10 2011, 10:02 PM~19562238
> *I KNOW WHERE THAT GUN IS, CHOCHI DA REPO MAN GOT IT!! :biggrin:
> IM ABOUT 99% SURE ITS THE SAMEONE..... WE DONT JUST BUY CARS!!! :cheesy:
> *


they only made one in usa :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 10:15 PM~19562355
> *they only made one  in  usa    :buttkick:  :nono:
> *






 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 10 2011, 09:15 PM~19562355
> *they only made one  in  usa    :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


made a call and its the sameone... :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2011, 10:46 PM~19562065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT IT SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 07:19 PM~19560030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :buttkick: :naughty: me espatas ode adas en matamoros o irac :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:420:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 08:19 PM~19560030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2011, 03:04 AM~19563760
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


el jefe de jefes :worship:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jan 11 2011, 01:09 AM~19562925
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: BUT IT SOUNDS GOOD.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

April 3rd...... Hope to see alot of hoppers put on a good show..with all this shit talking going on... $$$$$$


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2011, 01:04 AM~19563760
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 11:52 PM~19562131
> *IM GOING TO BE  A CHICANO RAPER
> INSPIRED BY THE ONE AND ONLE SE SE SERIO CONTROLA
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 11 2011, 08:10 AM~19564818
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


PURO WHASIFAS ESSE :guns: :guns:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2011, 11:29 AM~19565351
> *PURO WHASIFAS ESSE  :guns:  :guns:
> *


puro wisachis x3.1 ver. 2 rev. c aqui guey


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 11 2011, 09:44 AM~19565444
> *puro wisachis x3.1 ver. 2 rev. c aqui guey
> *


AY GUEY SORRY CACA MEN :happysad:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2011, 11:49 AM~19565488
> *AY GUEY SORRY CACA MEN  :happysad:
> *


puro toilet bowl ninja society guey!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

FINNALY CAPTURED THE SOCKLESS BANDIT. WE HAVE ENOUGH EVIDENCE TO PUT HIS DIRTY ASS AWAY FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2011, 02:29 PM~19567070
> *FINNALY CAPTURED THE SOCKLESS BANDIT. WE HAVE ENOUGH EVIDENCE TO PUT HIS DIRTY ASS AWAY FOR A LONG TIME
> 
> 
> ...



bitches


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2011, 03:29 PM~19567070
> *FINNALY CAPTURED THE SOCKLESS BANDIT. WE HAVE ENOUGH EVIDENCE TO PUT HIS DIRTY ASS AWAY FOR A LONG TIME
> 
> 
> ...


they caught the "hotdoggler"! LOL


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2011, 03:29 PM~19567070
> *FINNALY CAPTURED THE SOCKLESS BANDIT. WE HAVE ENOUGH EVIDENCE TO PUT HIS DIRTY ASS AWAY FOR A LONG TIME
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 06:05 PM~19542480
> *gotta love them STARS
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...










Hey kinda look like the color of my ride :scrutinize:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Homer Pimpson, LONE STAR STATE, *RA-RA, STYLEZ_Y_SUP*

:wave: :naughty:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, *LONE STAR STATE, RA-RA* :wave:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:sprint: :sprint:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 11 2011, 01:38 PM~19567127
> *bitches
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 10 2011, 09:03 PM~19561490
> *try 2600....
> *


meant just the hubs, someone has some engraved hubs for 650


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 10 2011, 10:02 PM~19562238
> *I KNOW WHERE THAT GUN IS, CHOCHI DA REPO MAN GOT IT!! :biggrin:
> IM ABOUT 99% SURE ITS THE SAMEONE..... WE DONT JUST BUY CARS!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2011, 01:29 PM~19567070
> *FINNALY CAPTURED THE SOCKLESS BANDIT. WE HAVE ENOUGH EVIDENCE TO PUT HIS DIRTY ASS AWAY FOR A LONG TIME
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2011, 02:29 PM~19567070
> *FINNALY CAPTURED THE SOCKLESS BANDIT. WE HAVE ENOUGH EVIDENCE TO PUT HIS DIRTY ASS AWAY FOR A LONG TIME
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: [email protected], Big I Hou Tex, 713ridaz, $moneymaker$, 90caddy
:nicoderm:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2011, 01:04 AM~19563760
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 maton


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 11 2011, 06:50 AM~19564462
> *April 3rd...... Hope to see alot of hoppers put on a good show..with all this shit talking going on...  $$$$$$
> *


holdup...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 11 2011, 05:51 PM~19569228
> *holdup...
> *


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 11 2011, 05:51 PM~19569228
> *holdup...
> *


You know HLC gives out money....now we need the hoppers to back it up...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 10 2011, 06:24 PM~19559441
> *one thing for sure huey, TIME IS MONEY
> a day just sittin at home is a wasted day
> *


 :biggrin: thats true homeboy!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Jan 11 2011, 07:19 PM~19570117
> *:biggrin:  thats true homeboy!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 11 2011, 06:57 AM~19564491
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for euro clipped cutlass or monte carlo luxury sport!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2011, 07:56 PM~19570545
> *looking for euro clipped cutlass or monte carlo luxury sport!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 11 2011, 08:00 PM~19570576
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2011, 07:56 PM~19570545
> *looking for euro clipped cutlass or monte carlo luxury sport!!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2011, 02:48 PM~19567683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


similar...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2011, 01:04 AM~19563760
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2011, 07:56 PM~19570545
> *looking for euro clipped cutlass or monte carlo luxury sport!!
> *


nevermind found one!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 11 2011, 06:57 PM~19569874
> *You know HLC gives out money....now we need the hoppers to back it up...
> *


what are the rules for the hop?, i hope complete cars should be one of them


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 11 2011, 06:56 PM~19570545
> *looking for euro clipped cutlass or monte carlo luxury sport!!
> *


I JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE AN 87 CUTTY FOR SALE.... LET ME KNOW WHATS UP!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 11 2011, 10:42 PM~19571940
> *I JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE AN 87 CUTTY FOR SALE.... LET ME KNOW WHATS UP!!!
> *


naw im cool, remember im broke.. might not be able to afford it :uh: plus i wouldnt wanna beat u with ur own car :biggrin:


----------



## MIJITODEHOUSTON (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2011, 01:29 PM~19567070
> *FINNALY CAPTURED THE SOCKLESS BANDIT. WE HAVE ENOUGH EVIDENCE TO PUT HIS DIRTY ASS AWAY FOR A LONG TIME
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap thats funny!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 11 2011, 03:29 PM~19567070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

wakey


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 6 2011, 09:05 PM~19527080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hno:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 10 2011, 09:56 PM~19560530
> *Been asked about who is invited to the meeting and who was representing what.  I'll make it an open invitation to everyone that wants to attend the meeting so that we can start making moves on this Benefit for Shorty.
> 
> Location is the parking lot of TejanoHitsRadio 6200 Gulf Freeway, Houston, TX Wednesday @ 7pm.
> ...


See you all out there tonight.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looking for a big body ..
Who has one for sale?????


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2011, 08:52 PM~19571206
> *similar...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 12 2011, 07:41 AM~19573568
> *U SAID G BODYS ARE THROW AWAYS!!! SO ARE U PLANNIG ON BUILDING A G- BODY TO HOP AGAINST A TOWN CAR? U BETTER UP GRADE THERE BUDDY IF U WANNA HOP AGAINST ME.... :cheesy:  IM NOT GONNA HOP MY SHIT AGAINST A THROW AWAY CAR LIKE U SAID.... I KNOW MY CAR IS NOT THE BEST BUT I AINT GONNA FUCK IT ALL UP FUCKING WITH A THROW AWAY CAR!!
> :biggrin:  hno:
> *


tony u are twisting words, there is no winning with u, i said gbodys are throw aways, meaning that u should not hold on to it after u have it for a while because they are easy to get..sounds like ur making excuses already, lol.. anyway imma build a gbody, bang the gbody and THROW AWAY the gbody, thats what i meant. so, u dont have to hop against me, i will hop against you! and p.s im not building a hopper just for you  im building it because im broke, ps i dont have a shop like you ( remember u said u "invested in AT1) so that technically makes ur car a shop car, now who shouldnt hop against who??


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 10:42 AM~19573877
> *tony u are twisting words, there is no winning with u, i said gbodys are throw aways, meaning that u should not hold on to it after u have it for a while because they are easy to get..sounds like ur making excuses already, lol.. anyway imma build a gbody, bang the gbody and THROW AWAY the gbody, thats what i meant. so, u dont have to hop against me, i will hop against you! and p.s im not building a hopper just for you    im building it because im broke, ps i dont have a shop like you ( remember u said u "invested in AT1) so that technically makes ur car a shop car, now who shouldnt hop against who??
> *


cutlass' and montes are easy to get. regals are the ones that are harder to find around here.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 12 2011, 07:41 AM~19573568
> *U SAID G BODYS ARE THROW AWAYS!!! SO ARE U PLANNIG ON BUILDING A G- BODY TO HOP AGAINST A TOWN CAR? U BETTER UP GRADE THERE BUDDY IF U WANNA HOP AGAINST ME.... :cheesy:  IM NOT GONNA HOP MY SHIT AGAINST A THROW AWAY CAR LIKE U SAID.... I KNOW MY CAR IS NOT THE BEST BUT I AINT GONNA FUCK IT ALL UP FUCKING WITH A THROW AWAY CAR!!
> :biggrin:  hno:
> *


plus u have deep pockets so what does it matter that im building a gbody and u have a towncar?? money aint a thing right???  maybe u know someone with a gbody thats ready to hit the streets who will hop for u? 










ONE MORE ALMOST READY! BITCHES BETTER BE READY, TAKING OVER DA STREETS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 12 2011, 08:44 AM~19573888
> *cutlass' and montes are easy to get.  regals are the ones that are harder to find around here.
> *


maybe ill get a regal and hop it would u call that fair latin??


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 10:48 AM~19573914
> *maybe ill get a regal and hop it would u call that fair latin??
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 12 2011, 08:49 AM~19573922
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 11 2011, 10:42 PM~19571940
> *I JUST HAPPEN TO HAVE AN 87 CUTTY FOR SALE.... LET ME KNOW WHATS UP!!!
> *


so build this to hop mr. team AT1 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 09:48 AM~19573914
> *maybe ill get a regal and hop it would u call that fair latin??
> *


79 regal for sale pm for more info.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Jan 12 2011, 10:14 AM~19574545
> *79 regal for sale pm for more info.
> *


good lookin out but im just talking shit to tony.. i aint got no money to buy anything..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hoppers :thumbsdown: back to lowriding


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 12 2011, 10:55 AM~19574853
> *hoppers  :thumbsdown: back to lowriding
> *


i agree.. il save my lil money i had to build a hopper.. ill just continue to watch


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 09:48 AM~19573914
> *maybe ill get a regal and hop it would u call that fair latin??
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

talk is cheap, lowriding isnt.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 12 2011, 11:06 AM~19574954
> *:0  :0
> *


he is the lord of the regals :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 08:48 AM~19573914
> *maybe ill get a regal and hop it would u call that fair latin??
> *


u callin out regals? let me know :biggrin: jk i dont hop. i mop


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2011, 11:14 AM~19575021
> *u callin out regals? let me know  :biggrin:  jk i dont hop. i mop
> *


lol.. i was, but its no winning in houston. so ill pass :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 12 2011, 01:06 PM~19574954
> *:0  :0
> *


hello, but people already knew who i was.


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 01:13 PM~19575012
> *he is the lord of the regals  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 12 2011, 12:30 PM~19575605
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


not u , djlatin :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 02:37 PM~19575668
> *not u , djlatin  :biggrin:
> *


nah got tired of regals.


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 02:37 PM~19575668
> *not u , djlatin  :biggrin:
> *


btw, you didn't expose nothing.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=576826

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19384049


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 12 2011, 12:41 PM~19575702
> *btw, you didn't expose nothing.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=576826
> ...


wasnt trying to


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 03:25 PM~19576063
> *wasnt trying to
> *


is that your ride in your avatar? post up the full pic. :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 12 2011, 01:31 PM~19576108
> *is that your ride in your avatar?  post up the full pic.   :wow:
> *


yea thats one of my old ones.. pic was from like 05 on crenshaw after i sold it to one of my club members..


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 12 2011, 03:35 PM~19576154
> *yea thats one of my old ones.. pic was from like 05 on crenshaw..
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

86 regal taking up too much space, great body.....also 4 sale!! :biggrin: 

anybody....??


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 12 2011, 04:52 PM~19576742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


poor regal se lo pelaron :tears:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 12 2011, 02:04 PM~19576846
> *poor regal se lo pelaron  :tears:
> *


yeah it had been sitting since 93 or 1995, it looks better in person... i just bought it to help old man out... i dont need it!!!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

GOTTA GO
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=576880


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

2- 15S $100


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

NEW BLUE NEONS W/2REMOTES$100


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2011, 04:48 PM~19567686
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Homer Pimpson, LONE STAR STATE, RA-RA, STYLEZ_Y_SUP
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STYLEZ_Y_SUP_@Jan 11 2011, 04:50 PM~19567701
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: STYLEZ_Y_SUP, LONE STAR STATE, RA-RA :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 12 2011, 02:52 PM~19576742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does it run....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*puttin in werk for the new year..sic713 "get wit da sickness"*


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Jan 12 2011, 03:27 PM~19577536
> *Does it run....
> *


NO MOTOR OR TRANNY, BUT I CAN SELL IT RUNNING I HAVE LIKE 3 ENGINES AND TRANNY THAT ALL WORK... LET ME KNOW


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RicardoMontalban_@Jan 12 2011, 08:44 AM~19573888
> *cutlass' and montes are easy to get.  regals are the ones that are harder to find around here.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: definetly not true viejon, theres about the same amount of regals cutlass and non ls montes on craigslist  
u should had keept that clean ass cream one u had


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2011, 04:32 PM~19577569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean clean


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2011, 04:32 PM~19577569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i need 2 get mine sprayed :thumbsup:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2011, 01:13 PM~19575010
> *talk is cheap, lowriding isnt.
> *


lowriders are cheap, lowriding isnt.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 12 2011, 05:24 PM~19578040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

princess get to work....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 12 2011, 05:48 PM~19578286
> *thanks. how the belly lookin, should be drying pretty good
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is dry already , fire wall asking for some pinstrip :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: moe505, loster87, slowtan, dj short dog

:wave:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Any rims for sale out there???


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 12 2011, 06:04 PM~19578442
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: moe505, loster87, slowtan, dj short dog
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 12 2011, 07:15 PM~19577957
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: definetly not true viejon, theres about the same amount of regals cutlass and non ls montes on craigslist
> u should had keept that clean ass cream one u had
> *


puro bucket regals on craigslist compared to clean cutlass' & montes. i didn't like the v-6 so i sold it. need v-ochos. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Location confirmed for Shorty's Benefit: 

Emilianos on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena on February 12th (Saturday) from 11-5pm

BBQ Plate sale, Car Exhibition, Hop Exhibition, raffle for prizes, Los Dominos de Tejas performing inside, D.J.'s mixing it up outside. There will be moonwalk(s) for the kids. More info to come soon...*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 13 2011, 12:03 AM~19581450
> *Location confirmed for Shorty's Benefit:
> 
> Emilianos on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena on February 12th (Saturday) from 11-5pm
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=577049


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Jan 12 2011, 09:11 PM~19579118
> *Any rims for sale out there???
> *


72 spoke roadstar 13s


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Jan 12 2011, 08:11 PM~19579118
> *Any rims for sale out there???
> *


yup


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

back to lowriding....2011 motto


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking for gbody uppers. no more than 1 inch. molded or not, wrapped or not. just need extended if someone has some already done, let me know 832 228 0230.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 13 2011, 12:17 AM~19583056
> *72 spoke roadstar 13s
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 13 2011, 06:37 AM~19584014
> *yup
> *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2011, 07:17 AM~19584425
> *looking for gbody uppers. no more than 1 inch. molded or not, wrapped or not. just need extended if someone has some already done, let me know 832 228 0230.
> *


GOT SOME EXTEDED 1" AND MOLDED WITH ALL NEW BUSHINGS AND ALSO GOT SOME UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINT...NAPA...U KNOW THE #


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

page 2 :uh:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all done.. lil cut and buff and back to palestine it goes..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2011, 07:11 PM~19588610
> *all done.. lil cut and buff and back to palestine it goes..
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody know of any machine shop...that is hiring,,,my homeboy is looking for work ....please pm info,,,if u know of anybody hiring....


----------



## ridincleannlow (Nov 12, 2010)

need muarls in houston


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 10 2011, 09:56 PM~19562174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 13 2011, 11:58 PM~19592182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2149554168.html

:uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone have some 1 1/2 extended A-arms for a big body for sale?


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 14 2011, 01:26 AM~19593837
> *anyone have some 1 1/2 extended A-arms for a big body for sale?
> *


Yep...molded or un molded


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 13 2011, 11:58 PM~19592182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one that raul from players paradise was going to get someone to design? there's quite a few things missing that raul and the rest of the folks discussed.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*The shows start at 3pm Central today. 

Thanks.
D.J. Latin
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm*


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2011, 11:04 AM~19595069
> *D.J. James Soria running late but will be on air hopefully.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

here at tejanohitsradio live with dj latin, while hes setting up.. live interveiw with the v boyz (shoty's boys) regarding his health, the benefit, and his history in the lowriding industry.. tune in tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

house of hardline back in the lab for 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2011, 09:24 PM~19599822
> *house of hardline back in the lab for 2011  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 06:54 PM~19599522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 08:54 PM~19599522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2011, 06:11 PM~19588610
> *all done.. lil cut and buff and back to palestine it goes..
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK HOMIE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Caddy_@Jan 14 2011, 10:35 PM~19600372
> *NICE WORK HOMIE!
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

not using this unit at the time so im selling my body dolly fully adjustable... colapses for easy storage. all swivle wheels extra tall height, kept my car in the air almost 4 years no probs can push around with one hand easy. down sizing shop so i rather have space ..

PM offers , can deliver.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 06:54 PM~19599522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2011, 10:04 AM~19595069
> *The shows start at 3pm Central today.
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


*







*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no one have 1 inch gbody arms? would like to get them this weekend. thanks.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 14 2011, 11:10 PM~19601431
> *not using this unit at the time so im selling my body dolly fully adjustable... colapses for easy storage. all swivle wheels extra tall height, kept my car in the air almost 4 years no probs can push around with one hand easy. down sizing shop so i rather have space ..
> 
> PM offers , can deliver.
> ...


consider sold


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

i need a 64 impala trunk lid cheap lmk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 15 2011, 02:09 AM~19602762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


roberto g bailando cumbias?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2011, 08:20 AM~19603982
> *no one have 1 inch gbody arms? would like to get them this weekend. thanks.
> *


seen some chrome molded 1 inch ones in the dallas for sale topic for 150.


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2011, 06:54 PM~19599522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.majestic_@Jan 14 2011, 01:34 PM~19596295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  un hun You know what it is


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

RFFR


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

LOOKING FOR SOME HEADERS FOR A 350, ANYONE?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2011, 10:35 AM~19604754
> *roberto g bailando cumbias?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

quote=Mr.Fleetwood94,Jan 15 2011, 01:28 PM~19605787]
 RFFR
[/quote]
uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 13 2011, 11:58 PM~19592182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE SHORTY ILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2011, 09:20 AM~19603982
> *no one have 1 inch gbody arms? would like to get them this weekend. thanks.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2011, 01:52 PM~19605890
> *LOOKING FOR SOME HEADERS FOR A 350, ANYONE?
> *


ebay is your best bet for that...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2011, 06:31 PM~19607477
> *ebay is your best bet for that...
> *


found some on craigslist, thnks for heads up anyway bro


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2011, 06:50 PM~19607605
> *found some on craigslist, thnks for heads up anyway bro
> *


craigslist is always good :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2011, 07:01 PM~19607669
> *craigslist is always good  :biggrin:
> *


  came up on a luxury sport today


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2011, 07:08 PM~19607704
> * came up on a luxury sport today
> *


 :wow: :wow: , good choice :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2011, 07:09 PM~19607712
> *:wow:  :wow: , good choice :biggrin:
> *


i always wanted one, had to be real with fuel injected motor


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

If anyone needs the full size jpg image to post/print out email me at [email protected]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 07:18 PM~19607776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how the new cam pics turnout


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2011, 07:26 PM~19607846
> *how the new cam pics turnout
> *


dont u have somewhere to be? :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

killin time gettin dressed.. no need to be the early bird


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2011, 07:38 PM~19607918
> *killin time gettin dressed.. no need to be the early bird
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 15 2011, 07:17 PM~19607765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 08:18 PM~19607776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome for using my car bitchhhhhhh


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2011, 07:37 PM~19607912
> *dont u have somewhere to be?  :scrutinize:
> *


u definetly going to replace those blades...right/??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2011, 08:06 PM~19608126
> *u definetly going to replace those blades...right/??
> *


... 13s on a lowrider :biggrin: but they are for sale, they are 20s, 400 with good tires


----------



## mr.majestic (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 15 2011, 07:01 PM~19607668
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MY BOY PISTOLERO WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP FOR HIM.....


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

whats good gente had to change my name again! due to club issues. whats good htown!!!


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2011, 09:20 PM~19608197
> *MY BOY PISTOLERO WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP  FOR HIM.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2011, 09:26 PM~19607846
> *how the new cam pics turnout
> *


Pretty good, some were washed out still figuring the new camera out. Go to the photography topic in lowrider gen to see more of the pics.


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2011, 08:20 PM~19608197
> *MY BOY PISTOLERO WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP  FOR HIM.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i need gbody back seats..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Jan 15 2011, 09:56 PM~19608052
> *your welcome for using my car bitchhhhhhh
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: 


































































:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2011, 08:20 PM~19608197
> *MY BOY PISTOLERO WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP  FOR HIM.....
> 
> 
> ...


pistolero gets down too


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 08:18 PM~19607776
> *
> 
> 
> ...



a ***** done stoleded roberts car!! :0


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2011, 09:20 PM~19608197
> *MY BOY PISTOLERO WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP  FOR HIM.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 15 2011, 11:24 PM~19608727
> *a ***** done stoleded roberts car!! :0
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 11:10 PM~19609200
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 10:10 PM~19609200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 15 2011, 09:41 PM~19608908
> *
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2011, 08:20 AM~19603982
> *no one have 1 inch gbody arms? would like to get them this weekend. thanks.
> *


 :uh: :uh: got some in pasadena come get them....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 15 2011, 08:23 PM~19608220
> *whats good gente had to change my name again! due to club issues. whats good htown!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 15 2011, 11:58 PM~19609937
> *:uh:  :uh: got some in pasadena come get them....
> *


stfu


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i need gbody rear seats and some 13s..


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2011, 08:25 AM~19610871
> *stfu
> *


ungrateful piece of shit...fuck u then....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 15 2011, 08:30 PM~19608280
> *i need gbody back seats..
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19611716


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 10:34 PM~19608309
> *:wow:                                                              :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 09:18 PM~19607776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 16 2011, 11:11 AM~19611723
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19611716
> *


thats a hell of a good price on them a arms, since is around $300 or more just to get them chrome


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 16 2011, 11:11 AM~19611723
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19611716
> *


i hit him up..thanks


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2011, 08:20 PM~19608197
> *MY BOY PISTOLERO WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP  FOR HIM.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 15 2011, 10:23 PM~19608220
> *whats good gente had to change my name again! due to club issues. whats good htown!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: its still a Big M Thing


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2011, 12:21 PM~19612092
> *thats a hell of a good price on them a arms, since is around $300 or more just to get them chrome
> *


depend on who chrome them most shit out of dallas is not triple plated....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any 13s for sale?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2011, 03:41 PM~19613150
> *depend on who chrome them most shit out of dallas is not triple plated....
> *


looks like good chrome, but pics can lie, got mines chrome for 140 each here in town


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2011, 04:07 PM~19613299
> *looks like good chrome, but pics can lie, got mines chrome for 140 each here in town
> *


yea pics lie on chrome. i think economy plating in dallas does a arms for 65 each? they have a price list. not like most places that give you a price depending on how business is going.. :happysad: who plated for 140 each? i might need some stuff done for my regal :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2011, 04:07 PM~19613299
> *looks like good chrome, but pics can lie, got mines chrome for 140 each here in town
> *


i got a quote in san antonio for 100 per arm supposed to be triple plated


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2011, 04:07 PM~19613299
> *looks like good chrome, but pics can lie, got mines chrome for 140 each here in town
> *


que onda homeboy? the monte gonna be ready for heatwave?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2011, 04:19 PM~19613359
> *yea pics lie on chrome. i think economy plating in dallas does a arms for 65 each? they have a price list. not like most places that give you a price depending on how business is going.. :happysad:  who plated for 140 each?  i might need some stuff done for my regal  :biggrin:
> *


auto chrome did my a arms , homie said he was giving me a good price, top for 140, and bottom ones for 180 each
one thing for sure their quality work is really good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2011, 04:20 PM~19613368
> *i got a quote in san antonio for 100 per arm supposed to be triple plated
> *


shhh, thats a damm good deal if its true :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2011, 06:02 PM~19613944
> *shhh, thats a damm good deal if its true :0
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 16 2011, 05:22 PM~19613695
> *que onda homeboy? the monte gonna be ready for heatwave?
> *


oh definetly yes homie, it takes time to do it the right way , it will be ready soon


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 16 2011, 06:00 PM~19613926
> *:wave:
> *


couldnt get them 520s mounted homie, will try this week again :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 16 2011, 06:00 PM~19613926
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Cut N 3's, tito_ls, slowtan, mr_bighead_85, 713Lowriderboy, ridincleannlow
what up Tito. where u at?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

went to see the caddillac today at the paint and man cant wait to hit the streets


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 16 2011, 08:06 PM~19613974
> *couldnt get them 520s mounted homie, will try this week again :biggrin:
> *


Thankx if you need help let me know


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 16 2011, 08:15 PM~19614035
> *
> *


What it do


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any 13s, ls parts, hydro parts, pm me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Jan 16 2011, 07:45 PM~19614784
> *What it do
> *


nada.. chillin..whats cracking?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

need a fat booty kit for a caddy for a 13 hi me up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 16 2011, 07:05 PM~19614368
> *went to see the caddillac today at the paint and man cant wait to hit the streets
> *


 
another EMPIRE cadillac coming soon :0 































*Lord Rob's Lac.... paint and patterns done by Salinas*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 08:28 PM~19615230
> *
> another EMPIRE  cadillac coming soon  :0
> 
> ...


hope salinas is from L.A. :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 08:28 PM~19615230
> *
> another EMPIRE  cadillac coming soon  :0
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 08:28 PM~19615230
> *
> another EMPIRE  cadillac coming soon  :0
> 
> ...


thanks goofy for posting and salinas thank so so much it looking bad ass love it man


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 09:28 PM~19615230
> *
> another EMPIRE  cadillac coming soon  :0
> 
> ...


niiiice :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 16 2011, 08:40 PM~19615359
> *thanks goofy  for posting and salinas thank so so much it looking bad ass love it man
> *


no problem my Lord...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 16 2011, 08:52 PM~19615528
> *niiiice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 16 2011, 08:52 PM~19615528
> *niiiice :thumbsup:
> *


que onda Jos b..... post some pics of the regal.... ride is hella clean


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 09:54 PM~19615559
> *que onda Jos b..... post some pics of the regal.... ride is hella clean
> *


thanx homie.....doing some updates I'll post some soon


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

empire down for my club

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 16 2011, 08:56 PM~19615590
> *thanx  homie.....doing some updates I'll post some soon
> *


yeah that regal is clean as hell homie keep it up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

3 Members: chuyleal48, *H-town Flip*, low 86 regal

did u get my last message???


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 16 2011, 09:59 PM~19615636
> *yeah that regal is clean as hell homie keep it up
> *


thanx


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 08:28 PM~19615230
> *
> another EMPIRE  cadillac coming soon  :0
> 
> ...


Very nice, I wanna see this one!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Jan 16 2011, 09:18 PM~19615850
> *Very nice, I wanna see this one!
> *


thanks homie hope to be on the streets soon


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 08:28 PM~19615230
> *
> another EMPIRE  cadillac coming soon  :0
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN HOMIE LOOKS REAL CLEAN


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

one more for Lord Rob..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 09:49 PM~19616168
> *one more for Lord Rob..
> 
> 
> ...


thanks lord goofy


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 10:28 PM~19615230
> *
> another EMPIRE  cadillac coming soon  :0
> 
> ...


 :0 what's up robert lac lookin good with patterns but what kind of a lac is it?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 16 2011, 11:49 PM~19616168
> *one more for Lord Rob..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Jan 16 2011, 10:19 PM~19616416
> *:0 what's up robert lac lookin good with patterns but what kind of a lac is it?
> *


4 door 90


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 16 2011, 10:25 PM~19616477
> *4 door 90
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 17 2011, 12:25 AM~19616477
> *4 door 90
> *


Orale


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 16 2011, 08:55 PM~19614875
> *need a fat booty kit for a caddy for a 13  hi me up
> *


13 look too small on the big bodys


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 16 2011, 10:33 PM~19616554
> *13 look too small on the big bodys
> *


OR I NEED A FAT BOOTY THAT FIX A13 INCH RIM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

mann 2 years since ive been here lots to catch up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Jan 17 2011, 02:41 AM~19617619
> *mann 2 years since ive been here lots to catch up
> *


oh thats easy......we still dont have a spot to roll....boilers buildin a street/show hopper almost done....calirider has a throw away...empire busted out alot of cadillacs and one very nice elco....noone but firme took a car to the hop at magnificos..ragalac took the fleetwood out to the picnic on new years then broke it on tha way home......all the non colored folx from houston stylez dont have no luv for slim...im still feeling out the butthurt report....salinas is now puttin it down in the grafixworld....lonestar sold the 60 and the fleet and bought a regal....i busted out texas first 03 town car on 13's and drualics but now im to broke to finish it......713rider bought a 61 rag......and just a shitload of drama wich i figured i would leave out :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2011, 05:15 AM~19618138
> *oh thats easy......we still dont have a spot to roll....boilers buildin a street/show hopper almost done....calirider has a throw away...empire busted out alot of cadillacs and one very nice elco....noone but firme took a car to the hop at magnificos..ragalac took the fleetwood out to the picnic on new years then broke it on tha way home......all the non colored folx from houston stylez dont have no luv for slim...im still feeling out the butthurt report....salinas is now puttin it down in the grafixworld....lonestar sold the 60 and the fleet and bought a regal....i  busted out texas first 03 town car on 13's and drualics but now im to broke to finish it......713rider bought a 61 rag......and just a shitload of drama wich i figured i would leave out :uh:
> *


and sixty8pimp is getting married...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2011, 07:36 AM~19618159
> *and sixty8pimp is getting married...
> *


no way.......foreal? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im just sayin thats what i heard. :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2011, 07:36 AM~19618159
> *and sixty8pimp is getting married...
> *


you all forgot chickenlittle sporting the new dew.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Flyer up on our website, hopefully the commercial will be up tonight in rotation every hour til the day of the event.*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

ALL NEW 84s17in SUPERPOKERS







ADAPTERS&LUG NUTS


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

BEST OFFER TAKES THEM SWANGERS...NEW NEW NEW


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 17 2011, 07:36 AM~19618159
> *and sixty8pimp is getting married...
> *


hes trying to get his papers :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 10:03 AM~19618548
> *you all forgot chickenlittle sporting the new dew.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2011, 06:15 AM~19618138
> *oh thats easy......we still dont have a spot to roll....boilers buildin a street/show hopper almost done....calirider has a throw away...empire busted out alot of cadillacs and one very nice elco....noone but firme took a car to the hop at magnificos..ragalac took the fleetwood out to the picnic on new years then broke it on tha way home......all the non colored folx from houston stylez dont have no luv for slim...im still feeling out the butthurt report....salinas is now puttin it down in the grafixworld....lonestar sold the 60 and the fleet and bought a regal....i  busted out texas first 03 town car on 13's and drualics but now im to broke to finish it......713rider bought a 61 rag......and just a shitload of drama wich i figured i would leave out :uh:
> *


man and ya didn't even mention ya boy thats messed up.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 17 2011, 05:15 AM~19618138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: and 713lowriderboy has a rick ross beard :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2011, 05:15 AM~19618138
> *oh thats easy......we still dont have a spot to roll....boilers buildin a street/show hopper almost done....calirider has a throw away...empire busted out alot of cadillacs and one very nice elco....noone but firme took a car to the hop at magnificos..ragalac took the fleetwood out to the picnic on new years then broke it on tha way home......all the non colored folx from houston stylez dont have no luv for slim...im still feeling out the butthurt report....salinas is now puttin it down in the grafixworld....lonestar sold the 60 and the fleet and bought a regal....i  busted out texas first 03 town car on 13's and drualics but now im to broke to finish it......713rider bought a 61 rag......and just a shitload of drama wich i figured i would leave out :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+Jan 16 2011, 07:05 PM~19614368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  

but a good sum up lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 17 2011, 10:41 AM~19619566
> *
> u can never have too many spare parts!
> i got COUPLE trim peices i dont need
> ...


do u have the trim the goes on the drip rail on the roof? i need both sides


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ragalac go get ya old ride back....for parts

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19619483


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 17 2011, 10:03 AM~19618548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shaved it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 17 2011, 11:09 AM~19619805
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


i bet u did... :happysad: no ****..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2011, 10:43 AM~19619580
> *do u have the trim the goes on the drip rail on the roof? i need both sides
> *


for the elco i do, polished n lookin clean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 17 2011, 11:35 AM~19620051
> *for the elco i do, polished n lookin clean :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2011, 07:15 AM~19618138
> *oh thats easy......we still dont have a spot to roll....boilers buildin a street/show hopper almost done....calirider has a throw away...empire busted out alot of cadillacs and one very nice elco....noone but firme took a car to the hop at magnificos..ragalac took the fleetwood out to the picnic on new years then broke it on tha way home......all the non colored folx from houston stylez dont have no luv for slim...im still feeling out the butthurt report....salinas is now puttin it down in the grafixworld....lonestar sold the 60 and the fleet and bought a regal....i  busted out texas first 03 town car on 13's and drualics but now im to broke to finish it......713rider bought a 61 rag......and just a shitload of drama wich i figured i would leave out :uh:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 17 2011, 11:54 AM~19620180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still racist!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2011, 01:57 PM~19620196
> *still racist!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 17 2011, 12:01 PM~19620221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

OFF TOPIC RITE QUICK DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHEN THERES GOING TO BE ANY PITBULL SHOWS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 17 2011, 03:02 PM~19620675
> *OFF TOPIC RITE QUICK DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHEN THERES GOING TO BE ANY PITBULL SHOWS?
> *


The singer or dogs?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 02:07 PM~19620710
> *The singer or dogs?
> *


singing dogs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 17 2011, 03:14 PM~19620770
> *singing dogs
> 
> 
> *


As far as dogs go, people trying to pass a law in houston to ban them as shown in the news previously. so i doubt no dog shows coming up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 02:15 PM~19620779
> *As far as dogs go, people trying to pass a law in houston to ban them as shown in the news previously.  so i doubt no dog shows coming up.
> *


when i had my boxer i used to go to alot of the dog shows at he reliant. gave away tons of free chet and good deals 

fk a dog now a days i can barely take car of my self


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2011, 05:15 AM~19618138
> *oh thats easy......we still dont have a spot to roll....boilers buildin a street/show hopper almost done....calirider has a throw away...empire busted out alot of cadillacs and one very nice elco....noone but firme took a car to the hop at magnificos..ragalac took the fleetwood out to the picnic on new years then broke it on tha way home......all the non colored folx from houston stylez dont have no luv for slim...im still feeling out the butthurt report....salinas is now puttin it down in the grafixworld....lonestar sold the 60 and the fleet and bought a regal....i  busted out texas first 03 town car on 13's and drualics but now im to broke to finish it......713rider bought a 61 rag......and just a shitload of drama wich i figured i would leave out :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 01:07 PM~19620710
> *The singer or dogs?
> *


no shit! i didnt know they was trying to pass that law. :wow: i have a delacruz reverse blue aka blue brindle back in the west they would throw carshows and dog shows together. bunch of bad bitches there


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 17 2011, 04:22 PM~19621218
> *no shit! i didnt know they was trying to pass that law. :wow:  i have a delacruz reverse blue aka blue brindle back in the west they would throw carshows and dog shows together. bunch of bad bitches there
> *


they've been trying for years but i doubt it would pass. a dog is a dog, it's the trainer/owner that needs to be shot if they train them to fight.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

TAKING OFFERS


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Jan 17 2011, 02:41 AM~19617619
> *mann 2 years since ive been here lots to catch up
> *


Everything is new ... just let me know..


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 17 2011, 01:13 PM~19620765
> *275 picked up
> 
> powder coated blue spokes chrome street driver chinas, hunded spokes 15 hole adapters and almost new 2 prongs, 3 cornel and one off brand tires in near perfect shape, they dont leak but THEY ARE CHINAS so..
> ...


pm sent


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 17 2011, 01:13 PM~19620765
> *275 picked up
> 
> powder coated blue spokes chrome street driver chinas, hunded spokes 15 hole adapters and almost new 2 prongs, 3 cornel and one off brand tires in near perfect shape, they dont leak but THEY ARE CHINAS so..
> ...


i need those


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 17 2011, 02:30 PM~19621285
> *pm sent
> *


x2, gallo hit the brakes , so i can get these :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2011, 02:43 PM~19621364
> *x2, gallo hit the brakes , so i can get these  :biggrin:
> *


cant :biggrin: 
need em for another future ride comin out of Empire


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 17 2011, 03:25 PM~19621239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 17 2011, 02:46 PM~19621389
> *cant  :biggrin:
> need em for another future ride comin out of Empire
> *


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2011, 02:54 PM~19621453
> *
> *


 :buttkick: 
:boink: 
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 17 2011, 03:01 PM~19621525
> *:buttkick:
> :boink:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking for a 1976 or 1977 Monte Carlo Parts car. Running or not. PM if you have one or know of one. Thanks


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 17 2011, 01:02 PM~19620675
> *OFF TOPIC RITE QUICK DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHEN THERES GOING TO BE ANY PITBULL SHOWS?
> *


one comin up in san antonio ill get you the info when i find out


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 17 2011, 10:02 AM~19619257
> *ALL NEW 84s17in SUPERPOKERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  mayne them hoes pokin forreallllll


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Jan 17 2011, 05:54 AM~19618184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** all lovey dovey on facebook n shit....checkin in "at my babys house" ass *****.....



> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2011, 10:56 AM~19619692
> *ragalac go get ya old ride back....for parts
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19619483
> *


:wow: for 6griffey!!!! Them ****** is stoooopiidddd!!!!! Plus...I had already took best parts of dat lac for my lac :biggrin:....... can't use dat rearend for mine...cuz dats reason I sold it....rearend was going to shit..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 17 2011, 03:20 PM~19621717
> *
> :wow: for 6griffey!!!! Them ****** is stoooopiidddd!!!!!  Plus...I had already took best parts of dat lac for my lac :biggrin:....... can't use dat rearend for mine...cuz dats reason I sold it....rearend was going to shit..... :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 17 2011, 02:46 PM~19621389
> *cant  :biggrin:
> need em for another future ride comin out of Empire
> *


say what..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

empire in the house


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 17 2011, 03:47 PM~19621946
> *empire in the house
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2011, 03:46 PM~19621935
> *say what..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 17 2011, 03:19 PM~19621708
> *:wow: :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0   mayne them hoes pokin forreallllll
> *


Thats what we call fools at are job..when they being lazy..puttin there hands on there hips...they super pokin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 17 2011, 03:47 PM~19621946
> *empire in the house
> *


WE WILL ALWAYZ BE IN DA HOUSE AND DA STREETS AND SHOWS AND PICNICS....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2011, 03:51 PM~19621987
> *Thats what we call fools at are job..when they being lazy..puttin there hands on there hips...they super pokin!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: SUP GOOF


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 17 2011, 03:58 PM~19622043
> *:wave: SUP GOOF
> *


MY KILLA.....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

MAYNEEEEE HOLD UP BEEN WAITIN 3 DAYS FOR THIS FOOL TO BUY MY HOODOO GETTIN FRUSTRATED BUT GOT A COUPLE PPL GONNA CHECK IT OUT THIS WEEK SO I CAN THROW SOME JUNK IN THE TRUNK


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 17 2011, 04:09 PM~19622136
> *MAYNEEEEE HOLD UP BEEN WAITIN 3 DAYS FOR THIS FOOL TO BUY MY HOODOO GETTIN FRUSTRATED BUT GOT A COUPLE PPL GONNA CHECK IT OUT THIS WEEK SO I CAN THROW SOME JUNK IN THE TRUNK
> *


please dont.. do it right the 1st time


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2011, 03:51 PM~19621987
> *Thats what we call fools at are job..when they being lazy..puttin there hands on there hips...they super pokin!!! :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 17 2011, 04:09 PM~19622136
> *MAYNEEEEE HOLD UP BEEN WAITIN 3 DAYS FOR THIS FOOL TO BUY MY HOODOO GETTIN FRUSTRATED BUT GOT A COUPLE PPL GONNA CHECK IT OUT THIS WEEK SO I CAN THROW SOME JUNK IN THE TRUNK
> *


DONT WORRIE HOMIE ...ITS COMING....ITS GOING TO BE CLEAN WHEN IT COMES OUT....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*got those blue spokes that slo posted up for sale.. 300 obo..
no tires..*


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2011, 05:15 AM~19618138
> *oh thats easy......we still dont have a spot to roll....boilers buildin a street/show hopper almost done....calirider has a throw away...empire busted out alot of cadillacs and one very nice elco....noone but firme took a car to the hop at magnificos..ragalac took the fleetwood out to the picnic on new years then broke it on tha way home......all the non colored folx from houston stylez dont have no luv for slim...im still feeling out the butthurt report....salinas is now puttin it down in the grafixworld....lonestar sold the 60 and the fleet and bought a regal....i  busted out texas first 03 town car on 13's and drualics but now im to broke to finish it......713rider bought a 61 rag......and just a shitload of drama wich i figured i would leave out :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 17 2011, 03:16 PM~19621688
> *one comin up in san antonio ill get you the info when i find out
> *


'thank you homeboy!


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 02:24 PM~19621231
> *they've been trying for years but i doubt it would pass.  a dog is a dog, it's the trainer/owner that needs to be shot if they train them to fight.
> *


true that


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 04:25 PM~19622268
> *please dont.. do it right the 1st time
> *


oh it will be right no worries :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 17 2011, 06:17 PM~19623271
> *oh it will be right no worries :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

> *got those blue spokes that slo posted up for sale.. 300 obo..
> no tires..*
> [/q


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 05:30 PM~19622792
> *got those blue spokes that slo posted up for sale.. 300 obo..
> no tires..
> *


trade u for some 20 inch blades with tires :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 15 2011, 08:20 PM~19608197
> *MY BOY PISTOLERO WANTED ME TO POST THIS UP  FOR HIM.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2011, 05:15 AM~19618138
> *oh thats easy......we still dont have a spot to roll....boilers buildin a street/show hopper almost done....calirider has a throw away...empire busted out alot of cadillacs and one very nice elco....noone but firme took a car to the hop at magnificos..ragalac took the fleetwood out to the picnic on new years then broke it on tha way home......all the non colored folx from houston stylez dont have no luv for slim...im still feeling out the butthurt report....salinas is now puttin it down in the grafixworld....lonestar sold the 60 and the fleet and bought a regal....i  busted out texas first 03 town car on 13's and drualics but now im to broke to finish it......713rider bought a 61 rag......and just a shitload of drama wich i figured i would leave out :uh:
> *



Not all the folx Slim...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 01:07 PM~19620710
> *The singer or dogs?
> *


entrele al dance floor gueyy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19623947
> *entrele al dance floor gueyy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a classic jAM


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 17 2011, 07:32 PM~19623968
> *thats a classic jAM
> *







:rimshot: :rimshot: :guns: :guns:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19624073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2011, 07:02 PM~19623679
> *trade u for some 20 inch blades with tires  :uh:
> *


lol.. 
fkin gallo txted me.. 

lmao..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2011, 07:40 PM~19624073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that u cali c walkin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2011, 09:30 PM~19623947
> *entrele al dance floor gueyy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


entrale a el chatroom guey andamos chatiando

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/chat.htm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 17 2011, 08:14 PM~19624460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: never... thats ya boy mister :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 10:14 PM~19624460
> *lol..
> fkin gallo txted me..
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: PHAT CHUY, FPEREZII, Cut N 3's, streetshow
:wave: :wave:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 08:14 PM~19624460
> *lol..
> fkin gallo txted me..
> 
> ...


cus im serious wit this shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 17 2011, 08:31 PM~19624649
> *cus im serious wit this shit
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 17 2011, 08:23 PM~19624567
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: PHAT CHUY, FPEREZII, Cut N 3's, streetshow
> :wave: :wave:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 17 2011, 08:19 PM~19624513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno:

the internet is serious bizness


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2011, 08:30 PM~19623947
> *entrele al dance floor gueyy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're talking real music..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 08:33 PM~19624682
> *lol.. cuz this and cuz that..
> 
> hno:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 08:33 PM~19624682
> *lol.. cuz this and cuz that..
> 
> hno:
> ...


yes u stupid mudafucker :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 09:16 PM~19624482
> *entrale a el chatroom guey  andamos chatiando
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/chat.htm
> *


Started listening to this station... Man they play all the oldschool Tejano music.... That's what we need here in Houston.... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Jan 17 2011, 08:35 PM~19624707
> *yes u stupid mudafucker :biggrin:
> *


u retarded..


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19624073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Just try not to dance on walls like this guy.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 08:37 PM~19624740
> *u retarded..
> *


n u loooove it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 17 2011, 08:33 PM~19624678
> *:wow:
> *


ke onda cherrios


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 17 2011, 07:15 AM~19618138
> *oh thats easy......we still dont have a spot to roll....boilers buildin a street/show hopper almost done....calirider has a throw away...empire busted out alot of cadillacs and one very nice elco....noone but firme took a car to the hop at magnificos..ragalac took the fleetwood out to the picnic on new years then broke it on tha way home......all the non colored folx from houston stylez dont have no luv for slim...im still feeling out the butthurt report....salinas is now puttin it down in the grafixworld....lonestar sold the 60 and the fleet and bought a regal....i  busted out texas first 03 town car on 13's and drualics but now im to broke to finish it......713rider bought a 61 rag......and just a shitload of drama wich i figured i would leave out :uh:
> *



SLIM you are the person i will always look up to....... :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19624776
> *SLIM you are the person i will always look up to....... :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind+Jan 17 2011, 08:38 PM~19624755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ****.. faggallo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 17 2011, 08:38 PM~19624755
> *  Just try not to dance on walls like this guy.
> 
> 
> ...


foo knocked himself out and tried to play it off.. chick at the end walked off laughin

:roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 17 2011, 08:38 PM~19624755
> *  Just try not to dance on walls like this guy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19624073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got these big boy cylinders , 3/4 inch ports , 8 inch with donuts and deep cups, 125.00.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 17 2011, 09:35 PM~19625596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2011, 11:35 PM~19625607
> *thats racist!!  :biggrin:
> *


I knew you'd say that when u saw it! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 17 2011, 09:36 PM~19625623
> *I knew you'd say that when u saw it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: and every other time i see it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19622792
> *got those blue spokes that slo posted up for sale.. 300 obo..
> no tires..
> *


you should hve let me get them when i was upo there. i saw them uder the plastic all wrapped up............... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 17 2011, 09:35 PM~19625596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


make a brown one...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2011, 11:54 PM~19625867
> *make a brown one...
> *


:dunno: how


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19625867
> *make a brown one...
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 17 2011, 09:54 PM~19625865
> *you should hve let me get them when i was upo there. i saw them uder the plastic all wrapped up............... :uh:  :uh:
> *


probably bcuz he was painting in there :uh:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

-M-1kUaAm6g&sns my peoples! :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19625942
> *-M-1kUaAm6g&sns my peoples!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 17 2011, 11:59 PM~19625942
> *-M-1kUaAm6g&sns my peoples!  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19625942
> *-M-1kUaAm6g&sns my peoples!  :roflmao:
> *


this shit funny when ur :420:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 17 2011, 11:17 PM~19626816
> *this shit funny when ur :420:
> *


that shit is funny sober :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2011, 11:19 PM~19626834
> *that shit is funny sober  :biggrin:
> *


How da fuck would u know..................U AIN'T EVER SOBER!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Jan 17 2011, 11:53 PM~19627140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19625942
> *-M-1kUaAm6g&sns my peoples!  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2011, 07:30 PM~19623947
> *entrele al dance floor gueyy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: reminds me of the 90's in houston ,  esas si eran rolas!!!!


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 17 2011, 08:03 AM~19618548
> *you all forgot chickenlittle sporting the new dew.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL !!!!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 17 2011, 04:53 PM~19621449
> *YOU GOT SOMETHING UP YOUR SLEEVE  BIG HOMIE! BUENA SUERTE CARNAL
> *


*YOU GOT IT CARNAL HOW YALL DOING?*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 17 2011, 10:37 PM~19624733
> *Started listening to this station... Man they play all the oldschool Tejano music.... That's what we need here in Houston.... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

For those interested in picking up THR or any other radio station through their phone (as long as it is compatible) you can go to http://www.streamfinder.com on their phones then do a search for Tejano Hits Radio. You should be able to listen.
If you have an iphone, you can go the app store and do a search for shoutcast and upload the free app, do a search for Tejano then click on tejano hits radio and will be able to listen in.

These are the ones that I know about. I dont know about the droids and other phone devices. 

Once you accomplish this then I would suggest getting one of these devices. It picks up the signal and transmits to your fm radio in your vehicle. 

http://www.amazon.com/T505-WIRLSS-A2DP-CAR...8584900-2508540

It's a $55 investment but at least you have a choice to listen to what you want to hear and not pay sirius/xm nor listen to fm radio which sucks hardcore at the moment.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Also the benefit tickets are printed and ready. I'll be picking them up tonight, have John V meet me at the station to take his tickets and dropping off the rest at Southside.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 18 2011, 07:51 AM~19628067
> *YOU GOT IT CARNAL HOW YALL DOING?
> *


*WAITING ON SOME GOOD WEATHER TO DO SOME RIDING  *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 18 2011, 09:15 AM~19628752
> *WAITING ON SOME GOOD WEATHER TO DO SOME RIDING
> *


x2.. weather fkin my work week up..


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Jan 17 2011, 08:45 PM~19624850
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats how we do it in the ATL. all day long. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2011, 11:30 AM~19629626
> *x2.. weed fkin my work week up..
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2011, 02:14 PM~19629956
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


i told him he startin to look more and more like vicente with every puff


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2011, 12:32 PM~19630055
> *i told him he startin to look more and more like vicente with every puff
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :420:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 18 2011, 12:14 PM~19629956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2011, 01:32 PM~19630055
> *i told him he startin to look more and more like vicente with every puff
> *


*THIS FOOL SAID VICENTE* :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2011, 02:57 PM~19630241
> *u stupid.. :uh:
> :uh:
> no *****. get off da gas
> ...


see das what im talkin about.....smoke so much we dont even know who u are anymore......when are u gonna finish roberts 64? :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 18 2011, 03:20 PM~19630433
> *THIS FOOL SAID VICENTE :roflmao:
> *


what up hugo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2011, 01:29 PM~19630515
> *see das what im talkin about.....smoke so much we dont even know who u are anymore......when are u gonna finish roberts 64? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2011, 01:29 PM~19630515
> *see das what im talkin about.....smoke so much we dont even know who u are anymore......when are u gonna finish roberts 64? :0
> *


u outta line for that slim..
shit i smoke but dont ever compare me to that retard vicente. that ***** one sum other shit..

and i aint finishing shit, since sum other ***** decieded to spray the jams before they were ready


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2011, 01:34 PM~19630574
> *u outta line for that slim..
> shit i smoke but dont ever compare me to that retard vicente. that ***** one sum other shit..
> 
> ...


im coming to the shop to kick ur ass right now!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2011, 01:35 PM~19630582
> *im coming to the shop to kick ur ass right now!!!
> *


ok :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2011, 01:40 PM~19630630
> *ok :uh:
> *


lol thought about it and im not, its tooo far, i'm gonna go outside and race my rc car :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2011, 01:40 PM~19630630
> *ok :uh:
> *


i know there is something up there that needs to be painted, so get off layitlow and back to work!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 18 2011, 01:42 PM~19630651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im workin on da lincs, but the 64 aint my job


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2011, 01:45 PM~19630680
> *:uh:
> 
> im workin on da lincs, but the 64 aint my job
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i still have these 8 inch fat strokes


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2011, 03:50 PM~19630724
> *i still have these 8 inch fat strokes*


surprised avengemydeath hasn't jumped on them. :ugh:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 18 2011, 03:59 PM~19630796
> *surprised avengemydeath hasn't jumped on them.  :ugh:
> *


I dont stroke......I prefer to bag


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2011, 03:35 PM~19630582
> *im coming to the shop to kick ur ass right now!!!
> *


this black on black violence needs to stop


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 18 2011, 04:05 PM~19630855
> *I dont stroke......I prefer to bag
> *


 :burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 18 2011, 02:07 PM~19630868
> *this black on black violence needs to stop
> *


i know, thats why im not going out there :biggrin:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 18 2011, 02:07 PM~19630868
> *this black on black violence needs to stop
> *


 :biggrin: chino ur wild


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2011, 02:30 PM~19630523
> *what up hugo
> *


*WHUT UP BIG HOMIE! WHEN YOU GONNA WHIP BLVD BOSS INTO SHAPE  *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 18 2011, 04:55 PM~19631303
> *ullsoutemptypockets:*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 18 2011, 04:18 PM~19630980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Karl Malone with a jeri curl? :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2011, 02:34 PM~19630574
> *u outta line for that slim..
> shit i smoke but dont ever compare me to that retard vicente. that ***** one sum other shit..
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 17 2011, 11:58 PM~19625928
> *probably bcuz he was painting in there  :uh:
> *


i could have put them in the car while he was painting and burnt off, but he was on lay it low when i got there.........  :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 18 2011, 06:15 PM~19632982
> *i could have put them in the car while he was painting and burnt off, but he was on lay it low when i got there.........   :0
> *


must be nice


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i need used coils just to move a car around


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yep


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2011, 07:01 PM~19633478
> *yep
> *


nope


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 18 2011, 07:01 PM~19633478
> *yep
> *


linc was sitting pretty today at empire...


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

Houston livin lowrider in H town northside


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 17 2011, 07:36 AM~19618159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

saquen la ramflas este domingo a dar cruzing en la little york homedepot houston livin lowrider clud los invita


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Jan 18 2011, 07:53 PM~19634058
> *saquen la ramflas este domingo a dar cruzing en la little york homedepot houston livin lowrider clud los invita
> *


que?


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2011, 07:54 PM~19634064
> *que?
> *


 uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Jan 18 2011, 07:53 PM~19634058
> *saquen la ramflas este domingo a dar cruzing en la little york homedepot houston livin lowrider clud los invita
> *


la jura se llevo a mi carnal a bote hace como un mes por traspassar propiedad privada,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 18 2011, 07:56 PM~19634085
> *uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Jan 18 2011, 07:53 PM~19634058
> *saquen la ramflas este domingo a dar cruzing en la little york homedepot houston livin lowrider clud los invita
> *


  i estaremos


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Jan 18 2011, 08:03 PM~19634167
> * i estaremos
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpbSVBTqKgE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Jan 18 2011, 08:53 PM~19634058
> *saquen la ramflas este domingo a dar cruzing en la little york homedepot houston livin lowrider clud los invita
> *


no 
muchos chotas


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2011, 08:12 PM~19634292
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpbSVBTqKgE
> *


Pinche boiler no se te quita lo mamon :biggrin:


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

si tiene miedo a lo chotos dejen los carros en la cochera jaja


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :uh: Little york and home depot.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...view=getnewpost


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 18 2011, 09:51 PM~19635313
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...view=getnewpost
> *


whoever is going pm me, i would like to go to this event this year


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Jan 18 2011, 09:35 PM~19634524
> *si tiene miedo a lo chotos dejen los carros en la cochera jaja
> *


si


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Jan 18 2011, 09:35 PM~19634524
> *si tiene miedo a lo chotos dejen los carros en la cochera jaja
> *


puros pinches vatos mamones que nomas andan quemando llanta

no thanks


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Westheimer & Hwy 6 on Sat. nights is a better place to go. Everyone is chill & cops dont really kick people out till about 12 am


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 18 2011, 10:16 PM~19635619
> *Westheimer & Hwy 6 on Sat. nights is a better place to go. Everyone is chill & cops dont really kick people out till about 12 am
> *


come pick me up when u go again...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 19 2011, 12:18 AM~19635635
> *come pick me up when u go again...
> *


:dunno: when I'll go back, maybe if alot peeps on here go out there one night


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 18 2011, 10:22 PM~19635671
> *:dunno: when I'll go back, maybe if alot peeps on here go out there one night
> *


oh if thats the case, i meet u there! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 19 2011, 12:22 AM~19635678
> *oh if thats the case, i meet u there!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 18 2011, 08:28 PM~19633110
> *must be nice
> *


naw i don't have use for them.............


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 18 2011, 10:16 PM~19635619
> *Westheimer & Hwy 6 on Sat. nights is a better place to go. Everyone is chill & cops dont really kick people out till about 12 am
> *


I agree cuz is close 2 my hood :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Jan 18 2011, 11:23 PM~19636348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Still looking for a big body .....
Anyone got one for sale????????????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Pre-sale bbq plate tickets now available at Shorty's Hydraulics & SouthSide Customs*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Jan 19 2011, 11:19 AM~19638997
> *:run:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 18 2011, 08:17 PM~19634360
> *no
> muchos chotas
> *


avisame de akello cuando estes listo :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 19 2011, 12:16 AM~19635619
> *Westheimer & Hwy 6 on Sat. nights is a better place to go. Everyone is chill & cops dont really kick people out till about 12 am
> *


*I'M THERE FO SHO * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

TAKIN DA V6 :biggrin: OUT FOR A CRUISE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> Westheimer & Hwy 6 on Sat. nights is a better place to go. Everyone is chill & cops dont really kick people out till about 12 am
> [/quot
> 
> Is that where the cruise is on sat night......?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

does anybody know where i can get a decent price for some ceramic headers for a olds 350?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 19 2011, 04:00 PM~19641230
> *does anybody know where i can get a decent price for some ceramic headers for a olds 350?
> *


dont know if they were ceramic but in the dallas sale topic somebody had some


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 19 2011, 05:05 PM~19641282
> *dont know if they were ceramic but in the dallas sale topic somebody had some
> *


bet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 19 2011, 04:09 PM~19641308
> *bet
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

still have some 20 inch blades for sale with good tires.. make offer, i dont need them


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

waestheimer & why 6 is all sat night o only one time a mount


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 19 2011, 04:00 PM~19641230
> *does anybody know where i can get a decent price for some ceramic headers for a olds 350?
> *


comp sales . xcs, red line racing . racing evolution . corvettes of houston. twc racing :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1014cadillac_@Jan 19 2011, 03:37 PM~19640057
> *TAKIN DA V6 :biggrin: OUT FOR A CRUISE
> 
> 
> ...


Coupe da vill looks familiar :0


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 19 2011, 03:13 PM~19641351
> *still have some 20 inch blades for sale with good tires.. make offer, i dont need them
> *


LET ME START THE OFFER....$100 CASH


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 19 2011, 03:13 PM~19641351
> *still have some 20 inch blades for sale with good tires.. make offer, i dont need them
> *


LET ME START THE OFFER....$100 CASH  

NICE MONTE!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Jan 19 2011, 05:34 PM~19641988
> *LET ME START THE OFFER....$100 CASH
> 
> NICE MONTE!!!
> *


thanks , 400 obo :biggrin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Selling a 1986 Monte Carlo LS it has Gator interior Black and brown with pop trunk and neons. it also has a big daddy grill gold and chrome, halo HID lights indash dvd player 2 6x9's pioneer and 2 optima yellow top batteries. the SWANGERS ARE NOT INCLUDED. it will be on chevy stocks.

Only problem with the car is it has a knock in the motor due to overheating dont know how serious it is but dont have the time to fix. asking $4000.00 you can text me anytime before 10pm
SAUL 832 858 2511


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 19 2011, 08:25 AM~19637537
> *Still looking for a big body .....
> Anyone got one for sale????????????
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 19 2011, 07:27 PM~19643099
> *
> *


one in san antonio but doesnt have lt1 motor


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Jan 19 2011, 06:47 PM~19641606
> *waestheimer & why 6 is all sat night o only one time a mount
> *


People are always out there on Sat. nights but some lolo's go out there certain nights


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 19 2011, 04:13 PM~19641351
> *still have some 20 inch blades for sale with good tires.. make offer, i dont need them
> *



Ill put them on Craigslist for you tomorrow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jan 19 2011, 08:26 PM~19643759
> *Ill put them on Craigslist for you tomorrow
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84+Jan 19 2011, 08:26 PM~19643759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait till Friday.... Im waiting on some people at work


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 19 2011, 08:33 PM~19643821
> *Wait till Friday.... Im waiting on some people at work
> *


 keep me posted..money talks


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 19 2011, 08:37 PM~19643882
> * keep me posted
> *


I will bro ....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 19 2011, 08:39 PM~19643916
> *I will bro ....
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 19 2011, 04:13 PM~19641351
> *still have some 20 inch blades for sale with good tires.. make offer, i dont need them
> *


u got pics of them....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Jan 19 2011, 10:22 PM~19645126
> *u got pics of them....
> *


pm sent


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 19 2011, 08:31 PM~19643143
> *one in san antonio but doesnt have lt1 motor
> *


Yea i saw it 
really holding out for a 95-96


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 20 2011, 08:26 AM~19647592
> *Yea i saw it
> really holding out for a 95-96
> *


might get rid of my 96'


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 20 2011, 09:03 AM~19647767
> *might get rid of my 96'
> *


you have a PM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Triple Tejano Thursdays on Tejanohitsradio with D.J. Mystery starts right now 10-2pm*
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 20 2011, 07:26 AM~19647592
> *Yea i saw it
> really holding out for a 95-96
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Jan 19 2011, 07:25 AM~19637537
> *Still looking for a big body .....
> Anyone got one for sale????????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*PRE-SALE BBQ $7.00 TICKETS CAN BE PURCHASED FROM:

SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS 815 POST ST. HOUSTON TX 77022 (713)880-3119 IN THE NORTHSIDE

SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS 108 CAMPBELL AVE. PASADENA, TX 77502 (713)249-0373 IN THE SOUTHSIDE.*

*
I'll be picking up 10 tickets this weekend at SouthSide Customs*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 02:21 PM~19649794
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 20 2011, 03:37 PM~19650379
> *
> *


What's up brother, we need to get together soon at Hooter's again and chill out.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 20 2011, 02:37 PM~19650379
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

1 Members: *RA-RA*
:uh:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 03:41 PM~19650417
> *What's up brother, we need to get together soon at Hooter's again and chill out.
> *


a bro i want to go to hooters n chill!!!!! lol!!!


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2011, 03:51 PM~19650510
> *1 Members: RA-RA
> :uh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 20 2011, 01:56 PM~19650561
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*--On-line & Local Raffle for Shorty--


Details coming soon!*_


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 01:57 PM~19650568
> *--On-line & Local Raffle for Shorty--
> Details coming soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2011, 03:51 PM~19650510
> *1 Members: RA-RA
> :uh:
> *



:machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 20 2011, 01:58 PM~19650580
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 20 2011, 03:53 PM~19650531
> *a bro i want to go to hooters n chill!!!!! lol!!!
> *


You know it man. LOL

Been years since I've hung out with Big John and Elizar at Hooter's. One to take the pics and the other to supply the free cop security. hno: :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 03:57 PM~19650568
> *--On-line & Local Raffle for Shorty--
> Details coming soon!
> 
> ...



damn i can use this setup!


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _*--On-line & Local Raffle for Shorty--
> Details coming soon!*_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 20 2011, 02:00 PM~19650600
> *damn i can use this setup!
> *


+1


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+Jan 20 2011, 04:00 PM~19650601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will be posting the details in a few. Got to drop a load... brb... :cheesy: 

btw don't call my cell, the battery life hasn't been lasting long since this benefit started. chingos of phone calls and text messages.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone know of any place that does window engraving in houston if so please hit me up with info


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 03:59 PM~19650593
> *You know it man.  LOL
> 
> Been years since I've hung out with Big John and Elizar at Hooter's.  One to take the pics and the other to supply the free cop security.  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2011, 04:02 PM~19650639
> *
> *


:buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 20 2011, 02:18 PM~19650746
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=577049

HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"

MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:

NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!

EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.

THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.

THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS

IT CONSISTS OF:

TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
CHROME FITTINGS
8" CYLINDERS
CUPS
DONUTS
2 - 15' HOSES
1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
TEN SWITCH BOX
6 SOLENOIDS
STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES

THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!! GOOD LUCK![/b]


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 04:38 PM~19650904
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 03:41 PM~19650417
> *What's up brother, we need to get together soon at Hooter's again and chill out.
> *


Good idea homie. Firmelows is still banned from Hooters. I told him not to touch her.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Alright man, phone officially dead til this evening. Shot out a mass text message y valio caca. R.I.P. Cellphone


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 03:38 PM~19650904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Also posted in Hydraulic section & in his Benefit topic in the shows/events section.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578095


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 20 2011, 04:55 PM~19651033
> *Good idea homie. Firmelows is still banned from Hooters. I told him not to touch her.
> *


Let's shoot for next Friday on the 28th.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 20 2011, 03:10 PM~19650704
> *anyone know of any place that does window engraving in houston if so please hit me up with info
> *


ive done some show cars here and there

lmk what you need


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 20 2011, 03:10 PM~19650704
> *anyone know of any place that does window engraving in houston if so please hit me up with info
> *


 :uh: .... :nono:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MY BAD, FORGOT TO PUT HIS EMAIL TO PAYPAL WHICH IS IN THAT IMG

ALSO DO NOT USE THE WORD "HYDRAULICS"[/b]


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 03:38 PM~19650904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just bought mine


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*NUMBERS SOLD SOO FAR WILL BE POSTED IN THIS TOPIC:*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19651444


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RA-RA,* ridenlow84*, INIMITABLE


:wow:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 20 2011, 04:05 PM~19651686
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: RA-RA, ridenlow84, INIMITABLE
> :wow:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for 2 sets of used coils to move a car around..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 20 2011, 03:15 PM~19651207
> *:uh: .... :nono:
> *


whats with with the faces


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 20 2011, 04:45 PM~19652044
> *whats with with the faces
> *


some peps feel like window engraving is playout, i think so too, but its ur car homie so its definetly ur taste


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 20 2011, 04:53 PM~19652127
> *some peps feel like window engraving is playout, i think so too, but its ur car homie so its definetly ur taste
> *


oh okay i see why he said that :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so anyone ridin this weekend??? what up did houston lowriding die again after magnificos and hlc picnic???


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 18 2011, 08:12 PM~19634292
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpbSVBTqKgE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

:roflmao: man they look alike










stay down!  :biggrin: i'm bored


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 20 2011, 04:53 PM~19652127
> *some peps feel like window engraving is playout, i think so too, but its ur car homie so its definetly ur taste
> *


No guey its people engrave some nasty shit :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nevermind..back to business


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2011, 09:24 PM~19653527
> *86 luxury sport for sale (pic in avatar) fuel injected 305 v6, needs back seats had a big ass box back there  :uh: , car has 2 pumps and four dead batteries, frame is wrapped from what i seen,  title in hand, needs paint and tune up, 13s that slo had for sale, 6 inch cylinders and 12 inch cylinders for sale, all must go by tomorrow make me a offer in the inbox.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  pms only
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2011, 06:02 PM~19652211
> *so anyone ridin this weekend??? what up did houston lowriding die again after magnificos and hlc picnic???
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2011, 05:02 PM~19652211
> *so anyone ridin this weekend??? what up did houston lowriding die again after magnificos and hlc picnic???
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2011, 09:24 PM~19653527
> *86 luxury sport for sale (pic in avatar) fuel injected 305 v6, needs back seats had a big ass box back there  :uh: , car has 2 pumps and four dead batteries, frame is wrapped from what i seen,  title in hand, needs paint and tune up, 13s that slo had for sale, 6 inch cylinders and 12 inch cylinders for sale, all must go by tomorrow make me a offer in the inbox.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  pms only
> *


already?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 08:25 PM~19654244
> *already?
> *


nope


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2011, 05:02 PM~19652211
> *so anyone ridin this weekend??? what up did houston lowriding die again after magnificos and hlc picnic???
> *


Died after fleetwood took a shit on 288..... :-(


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 20 2011, 04:45 PM~19652044
> *whats with with the faces
> *


YOUR CAR HOMIE ...ANY OTHER OPINIONS DONT MATTER.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*PLAYERS PARADISE AND SLAB 2 DUBZ ANNUAL PICNIC ..LOCATION ..BEAR CREEK PARK 8/28/11*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 20 2011, 09:44 PM~19655155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 20 2011, 11:26 PM~19654953
> *YOUR CAR HOMIE ...ANY OTHER OPINIONS DONT MATTER.
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 20 2011, 05:53 PM~19652127
> *some peps feel like window engraving is playout, i think so too, but its ur car homie so its definetly ur taste
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 20 2011, 04:53 PM~19652127
> *some peps feel like window engraving is playout, i think so too, but its ur car homie so its definetly ur taste
> *


one of my windows is like that.. imma bust that bitch out tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 20 2011, 10:26 PM~19654953
> *YOUR CAR HOMIE ...ANY OTHER OPINIONS DONT MATTER.
> *


 :uh: ....true dat... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 20 2011, 10:45 PM~19655170
> *
> *


Wat it dew Ernesto how u doin big dawg


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 20 2011, 09:50 PM~19655233
> *:uh: ....true dat... :biggrin:
> *


YEP..JUST LIKE I PUT A MURAL OF MYSELF ON MY TRUNK...  
DONT GIVE A DAMN WHAT PEOPLE SAY ..POST PICS OF REGAL JOS B


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 20 2011, 10:52 PM~19655275
> *YEP..JUST LIKE I PUT A MURAL OF MYSELF ON MY TRUNK...
> DONT GIVE A DAMN WHAT PEOPLE SAY  ..POST PICS OF REGAL JOS B
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ...u silly foo ...seen yo ass on jacinto port 2day guess u were going on lunch


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 20 2011, 10:02 PM~19655394
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ...u silly foo ...seen yo ass on jacinto port 2day guess u were going on lunch
> *


 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2011, 10:49 PM~19655222
> *one of my windows is like that.. imma bust that bitch out tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


so u sellin or keepn?? :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jan 20 2011, 11:50 PM~19655244
> *Wat it dew Ernesto how u doin big dawg
> *


Chillin bro. Ill be in Dallas tomorrow...will call you up.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 20 2011, 10:11 PM~19655503
> *so u sellin or keepn?? :biggrin:
> *


keepin..putting in work tomorrow  , im impatient and have lots going on.. ill finish it and then throw it away  if my painter gets of his ass and does some work, car can be done in 30 days :happysad:


----------



## Sixty-2 Rider (Feb 23, 2008)

:0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 20 2011, 09:49 PM~19655222
> *one of my windows is like that.. imma bust that bitch out tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 20 2011, 11:44 PM~19655155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 04:38 PM~19650904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 21 2011, 05:37 AM~19657613
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 20 2011, 10:44 PM~19655155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*i need gbody stocks asap!!! sale or to use to move a car.. hit me up*!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2011, 06:02 PM~19652211
> *so anyone ridin this weekend??? what up did houston lowriding die again after magnificos and hlc picnic???
> *


uh oooh looks like buddha needs to start talking shit again to get these boys back on the streets. I did it last year and it got popping lets see what will happen this year.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

still got some fucking 20 inch blades with tires..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2011, 11:16 AM~19658549
> *i need gbody stocks asap!!!  sale or to use to move a car.. hit me up!
> *


my extra set went on a '51 i sold last week  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 21 2011, 10:04 AM~19658838
> *my extra set went on a '51 i sold last week    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2011, 10:16 AM~19658549
> *i need gbody stocks asap!!!  sale or to use to move a car.. hit me up!
> *


hit Mista up & c if he still has the cutty stocks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 21 2011, 11:11 AM~19659312
> *hit Mista up & c if he still has the cutty stocks.
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 21 2011, 11:11 AM~19659312
> *hit Mista up & c if he still has the cutty stocks.
> *


doesnt have any


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*The shows start at 2pm Central today. 

Thanks.
D.J. Latin
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC+Jan 20 2011, 07:22 PM~19653511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Chillin like a Villian... Whats good?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 20 2011, 11:44 PM~19655155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 20 2011, 03:57 PM~19650568
> *--On-line & Local Raffle for Shorty--
> Details coming soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2011, 08:27 AM~19658608
> *still got some fucking 20 inch blades with tires..
> *


$200 :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Got these forsale NOS 5.20s 13" ? 5/8"ww
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578294


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 21 2011, 07:33 PM~19663080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300 and come pick them up.. taking them off tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i have some new cylinders, 6 inch and 12 inch. make offer or trade...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2011, 11:55 PM~19665139
> *i have some new cylinders, 6 inch and 12 inch. make offer or trade...
> *


sold! :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 21 2011, 07:12 PM~19662528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2011, 05:02 PM~19652211
> *so anyone ridin this weekend??? what up did houston lowriding die again after magnificos and hlc picnic???
> *


the weather has been fucked up these past few weekends and we hate the cold weather. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@Jan 22 2011, 07:38 AM~19666008
> *the weather has been fucked up these past few weekends and we hate the cold weather.  :biggrin:
> *


i know that lincoln got heat and windshield wipers. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2011, 09:02 AM~19666289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 22 2011, 12:30 PM~19667051
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 21 2011, 11:22 AM~19659390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vrroom  :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 08:36 AM~19666174
> *i know that lincoln got heat and windshield wipers.  :biggrin:
> *


yea it does. but the chillin outside is what sucks when its cold.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2011, 09:02 AM~19666289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: , nice


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2011, 09:02 AM~19666289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 21 2011, 11:00 PM~19664846
> *put in some work on the ls today.. pretty nice lock u p.. but only going with 6 batteries  :happysad:
> 
> *


coo, i did too, run them break lines and fuel lines, drill and tap, drill and tap :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

stay ridin


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 22 2011, 09:04 PM~19669466
> *stay ridin
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jan 22 2011, 07:27 PM~19669646
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


on these mutha fkin streets..
thought u knew dad..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Jan 22 2011, 12:15 PM~19667241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

house of hardlines is back for 2011. garage built. by me :biggrin: 










and to that little wanksta that says im a check book rider. i did my self you little monkey. and im gonna 3 wheel it on your front yard.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 10:17 PM~19670083
> *house of hardlines is back for 2011.  garage built. by me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19670083
> *house of hardlines is back for 2011.  garage built. by me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 set up looks good, and the front pump is beging for some more batteries :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 22 2011, 08:06 PM~19669986
> *
> :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 22 2011, 08:26 PM~19670194
> *:0  :0  :0  set up looks good, and the front pump is beging for some more batteries :biggrin:
> *


thanks. i got it at 72 but dont plan on tearing it up. the frame is still stock for now..just the uppers 1 inch


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got some cleaner, i bought a case but ill never use that much. 

if anyone wants a bottle 10 bucks. safe for gold, even chinas bighte up nice with this


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 22 2011, 08:28 PM~19670212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell of a deal save me one


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19670083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got some and it does work :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Jan 22 2011, 09:34 PM~19670264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even works on 20" blades :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 08:29 PM~19670227
> *got some cleaner, i bought a case but ill never use that much.
> 
> if anyone wants a bottle 10 bucks. safe for gold, even chinas bighte up nice with this
> ...


 i would like two.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19670083
> *house of hardlines is back for 2011.  garage built. by me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no fineline?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 08:56 PM~19670413
> *ya esta.
> even works on 20" blades :thumbsup:
> *


lol.. i wouldnt know.. took them off today :biggrin: i know it work on 13s with powdercoated spokes :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 09:29 PM~19670227
> *got some cleaner, i bought a case but ill never use that much.
> 
> if anyone wants a bottle 10 bucks. safe for gold, even chinas bighte up nice with this
> ...


save me two bottles bro  cash on hand


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i know desert dreams has their own line of wheel "chine".. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 22 2011, 11:08 PM~19670934
> *i would like two.
> *


let me know when and where

anytime tomorrow is fine


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 22 2011, 11:18 PM~19671016
> *lol.. i wouldnt know.. took them off today  :biggrin: i know it work on 13s with powdercoated spokes  :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad: will probably ruin painted wheels tho...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94+Jan 22 2011, 11:22 PM~19671040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jan 22 2011, 10:29 PM~19671091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19670083
> *house of hardlines is back for 2011.  garage built. by me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 22 2011, 05:11 AM~19665648
> *
> *


wheres the lac???? :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 22 2011, 11:02 AM~19666289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!! :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 08:29 PM~19670227
> *got some cleaner, i bought a case but ill never use that much.
> 
> if anyone wants a bottle 10 bucks. safe for gold, even chinas bighte up nice with this
> ...


let me get 3 bottles........


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 08:29 PM~19670227
> *got some cleaner, i bought a case but ill never use that much.
> 
> if anyone wants a bottle 10 bucks. safe for gold, even chinas bighte up nice with this
> ...


 i want to bottle


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 09:29 PM~19670227
> *got some cleaner, i bought a case but ill never use that much.
> 
> if anyone wants a bottle 10 bucks. safe for gold, even chinas bighte up nice with this
> ...


let me get 2


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19670083
> *house of hardlines is back for 2011.  garage built. by me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  clean


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 22 2011, 11:25 PM~19671058
> *i know desert dreams has their own line of wheel "chine".. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 22 2011, 10:10 PM~19670954
> *no fineline?
> *


fineline retired....sort of


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 08:29 PM~19670227
> *got some cleaner, i bought a case but ill never use that much.
> 
> if anyone wants a bottle 10 bucks. safe for gold, even chinas bighte up nice with this
> ...


i got a case, it works wonders on gold


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 22 2011, 08:06 PM~19669986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean setup!


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 23 2011, 04:29 AM~19672076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tell Slick I bottled up like 50+ bottles of "Wire Wheel Clean, the original Slammin formula" yesterday and I got a case with his name on it


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 23 2011, 04:29 AM~19672076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chine!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*PLAYERS PARADISE AND SLAB 2 DUBZ ANNUAL PICNIC ..LOCATION ..BEAR CREEK PARK 8/28/11*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 08:17 PM~19670083
> *house of hardlines is back for 2011.  garage built. by me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Jan 23 2011, 12:44 AM~19671590
> *let me get 3 bottles........
> *


hit me up when ready ill be around town today

they going fast


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Jan 23 2011, 12:50 AM~19671609
> *i want to bottle
> *


hit me up when ready before they all gone


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 23 2011, 01:58 AM~19671883
> *let me get 2
> *


come on when ready ill be in and out of pasadena southeast and downtown

pm me yal numbers or time and place


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 08:49 AM~19672476
> *i got a case, it works wonders on gold
> *


yeah it does

thats a lifetime supply for m there i just needed one or two bottles


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cleaner going on a first come first serve all that posted got a bottle ready that taces care of that case... but dont expect it to be sitting there for weeks!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jan 23 2011, 02:29 AM~19672076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

got your chrome and gold cleaner right here.. endless supply... we're having a tax season sale, goin for $10 a bottle, reg. $12.. want a better price, buy in bulk. call for more details.. 713.880.3119


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 23 2011, 10:31 AM~19673355
> *got your chrome and gold cleaner right here.. endless supply... we're having a tax season sale, goin for $10 a bottle, reg. $12..  want a better price, buy in bulk. call for more details.. 713.880.3119
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 2 bottles shiped to 27557 NC let me know homie....


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jan 23 2011, 11:28 AM~19673836
> *how much for 2 bottles shiped to 27557 NC let me know homie....
> *


what up loco? when you coming down homie? :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 10:17 PM~19670083
> *house of hardlines is back for 2011.  garage built. by me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 23 2011, 11:57 AM~19674095
> *what up loco? when you coming down homie? :biggrin:
> *


what up homie ,the quincenera was yesterday they said it was good, :happysad: now i dont know when im coming down there hopefully in summer when the kids have vacations in school....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 23 2011, 11:31 AM~19673355
> *got your chrome and gold cleaner right here.. endless supply... we're having a tax season sale, goin for $10 a bottle, reg. $12..  want a better price, buy in bulk. call for more details.. 713.880.3119
> 
> 
> ...


these work just as bad ass as the british wire wheel stuff i like both. :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i need ls doors and trunk.. if u have any pm me..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

actually that slammin wheel cleaner used to work better than british wire wheel cleaner. it used to rinse the rust right off of gold spokes, and bam like new


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 04:56 PM~19675734
> *actually that slammin wheel cleaner used to work better than british wire wheel cleaner. it used to rinse the rust right off of gold spokes, and bam like new
> *


work same for me ive had both. got slammin from shorties too

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

roll call for prince burger friday ....or??????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 22 2011, 10:17 PM~19670083
> *house of hardlines is back for 2011.  garage built. by me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 23 2011, 09:55 AM~19673075
> *cleaner going on a first come first serve all that posted got a bottle ready that taces care of that case... but dont expect it to be sitting there for weeks!
> 
> 
> ...


thx joe :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

anybody looking for a 4x4 ride?
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2171650672.html


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 22 2011, 11:31 PM~19671103
> *will work dope on em golds, ready when you are just let me know..
> :0
> *


pm me your number


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jan 23 2011, 03:29 AM~19672076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 23 2011, 10:35 AM~19672933
> *Chine!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 23 2011, 08:06 PM~19677907
> *anybody looking for a 4x4 ride?
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2171650672.html
> *


not hard to take it off and put it back on a impala frame.. hmmmm


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

thats what i was thinking too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 23 2011, 08:06 PM~19677907
> *anybody looking for a 4x4 ride?
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2171650672.html
> *


thats not an impala


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 23 2011, 12:31 PM~19673355
> *got your chrome and gold cleaner right here.. endless supply... we're having a tax season sale, goin for $10 a bottle, reg. $12..  want a better price, buy in bulk. call for more details.. 713.880.3119
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

biscayne?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe, or belair?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 23 2011, 04:56 PM~19675734
> *actually that slammin wheel cleaner used to work better than british wire wheel cleaner. it used to rinse the rust right off of gold spokes, and bam like new
> *


X100 the og slammin was a darker yellow color almost gold. You could make 2 bottles out of 1 because it was so strong. Used to get them from low joe's in Dallas. I use the one shorty sells, but i just have to use more of it. Cleans damn good.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2011, 08:48 PM~19678393
> *X100 the og slammin was a darker yellow color almost gold. You could make 2 bottles out of 1 because it was so strong. Used to get them from low joe's in Dallas. I use the one shorty sells, but i just have to use more of it. Cleans damn good.
> *


When are you visiting Houston?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 23 2011, 10:14 PM~19678006
> *not hard to take it off and put it back on a impala frame.. hmmmm
> *


That car has ben for sale for over year here in town, Belair.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone have a extra wire wheel 100 spoke chrome 14" just need 1 china player dont matter used


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 23 2011, 08:11 PM~19677316
> *thx joe :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 23 2011, 09:47 AM~19673016
> *hit me up when ready ill be around town today
> 
> they going fast
> *


call me...my number is in my signature.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 24 2011, 09:27 AM~19681541
> *
> *


so where the pics of u wrappin ur own frame homie??
sounds like all bullshit, what happen to the 3 day frame off, puro pedo whahahahaha
knew u woulnt do shit by ur self :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 24 2011, 09:27 AM~19681541
> *
> *


some one told me once if u got junk, u get critism, and u right ur name was going around like a virus :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 24 2011, 11:35 AM~19681576
> *42 sold, 58 remaining
> *



not bad for four days soo far.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Jan 23 2011, 09:27 PM~19678697
> *1959 2door fully restored Impala..
> Please contact Joe @ 832-638-9954
> trade and cash offers .. Please PM for more info
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 24 2011, 09:58 AM~19681749
> *
> *


 BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE.... GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2011, 09:33 AM~19681568
> *so where the pics of u wrappin ur own frame homie??
> sounds like all bullshit, what happen to the 3 day frame off, puro pedo whahahahaha
> knew u woulnt do shit by ur self :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:biggrin: Why u worry about me :biggrin: worry to finish your car. Half of year later and your car is not finish. And you want to talk shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Jan 24 2011, 12:13 PM~19682738
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: Why u worry about  me :biggrin: worry to finish your car. Half of year later and your car is not finish. And you want to talk shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2011, 08:48 PM~19678393
> *X100 the og slammin was a darker yellow color almost gold. You could make 2 bottles out of 1 because it was so strong. Used to get them from low joe's in Dallas. I use the one shorty sells, but i just have to use more of it. Cleans damn good.
> *


the slammin from low joes is the same as what we sell. same solution.. we bought the formula from the owner that sold to low joe..the only difference, we dont dye ours..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2011, 08:33 AM~19681568
> *so where the pics of u wrappin ur own frame homie??
> sounds like all bullshit, what happen to the 3 day frame off, puro pedo whahahahaha
> knew u woulnt do shit by ur self :happysad:
> *


u a trouble maker!!! :biggrin: GET TO WORK....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

FUCK RAINNING DAYZ!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

o


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

If ya aint already got KO tools YOU NEED ONE OF THESE homeboy letting em go for 55 shipped. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=573143


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Jan 24 2011, 12:13 PM~19682738-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 24 2011, 03:59 PM~19684691
> *thats because im building it the right way, not half ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

htown!!!! where my riders at?


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

where's all them ballers at, i know they need a badass 59 :biggrin: 



1959 2door fully restored Impala.. 
Please contact Joe @ 832-638-9954
trade and cash offers .. Please PM for more info 
Power windows , power vents , power seats , 1 piece bumper , digital dash , Ididit tilt column , disc brakes all around , 12x60 cruiser skirts , 605 steering , crate 350 , billet serpitine belt system , stereo system , 

no tire kickers .. serious enquiers only .... cash price 60k OBO
trade considerations 58-64 impala


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 24 2011, 08:34 PM~19686200
> *where's all them ballers at, i know they need a badass 59  :biggrin:
> 1959 2door fully restored Impala..
> Please contact Joe @ 832-638-9954
> ...


Very nice kustoms car I hate 2 c it leave


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 24 2011, 06:34 PM~19686200
> *where's all them ballers at, i know they need a badass 59  :biggrin:
> 1959 2door fully restored Impala..
> Please contact Joe @ 832-638-9954
> ...


you should post in o.g. az side


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 23 2011, 08:48 PM~19678393
> *X100 the og slammin was a darker yellow color almost gold. You could make 2 bottles out of 1 because it was so strong. Used to get them from low joe's in Dallas. I use the one shorty sells, but i just have to use more of it. Cleans damn good.
> *


:dunno: I tried to hit you up, what's up?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 24 2011, 07:34 PM~19686200
> *where's all them ballers at, i know they need a badass 59  :biggrin:
> 1959 2door fully restored Impala..
> Please contact Joe @ 832-638-9954
> ...



AWW SHIT. HERE WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

need this bucket gone 4000 obo trade for a daily or a truck all reasonable offers will be consider . very dependable car no mechanical issues at all car stars up and goes everytime and it drives hell of good . hyrods need sum work been sitting for sum months now 










pm offers


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: slabrider93, FAMILY TIES
Whats up bRO... :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Got some molded 1.5 inch extended a arms..off a fleetwood but have a gbody rod on them now.can be put back to big body...looking to trade for hydro stuff or car audio...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 24 2011, 07:34 PM~19686200
> *where's all them ballers at, i know they need a badass 59  :biggrin:
> 1959 2door fully restored Impala..
> Please contact Joe @ 832-638-9954
> ...


trade for a 85 fleetwood + cash?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 24 2011, 10:34 PM~19689466
> *trade for a 85 fleetwood + cash?
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Commercial for Shorty's benefit is now on rotation once an hour every hour til the day of this event. THEBEAT713.COM & TEJANOHITSRADIO.COM


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 24 2011, 11:37 PM~19689502
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :0
> *


 :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jan 24 2011, 10:58 PM~19689702
> *:run:
> *


bawla tawk!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone need ls parts?? i may part out my 86..pm me with what u need!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

also have hydro parts and 13s for sale with tires.. pm me


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Shorty's Hydraulics Wheel Clean tax season sale, goin for $10 a bottle, reg. $12.. The Original Slammin formula

713.880.3119


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 24 2011, 10:02 AM~19681787
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/cruisenights.htm


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

yeeeaaah buddy!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

yeeeaaah buddy!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

word on the street is that people are riding this weekend????


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 25 2011, 06:25 PM~19696092
> *word on the street is that people are riding this weekend????
> *


  ready to roll.....if weather permitting.. :happysad:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 25 2011, 07:58 PM~19696477
> *  ready to roll.....if weather permitting.. :happysad:
> *


and if its in a 15 foot radius from your house? :uh:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 25 2011, 07:02 PM~19696521
> *and if its in a 15 foot radius from your house?  :uh:
> *


 fix ur car..... :angry:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lmao


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 25 2011, 05:25 PM~19696092
> *word on the street is that people are riding this weekend????
> *


this check book rider is gonna bust YOUR ASS *****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 friday or saturday????


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jan 25 2011, 05:25 PM~19696092
> *word on the street is that people are riding this weekend????
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:0 :0


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> where's all them ballers at, i know they need a badass 59  :biggrin:
> 1959 2door fully restored Impala..
> Please contact Joe @ 832-638-9954
> trade and cash offers .. Please PM for more info
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 24 2011, 11:50 PM~19690129
> *anyone need ls parts?? i may part out my 86..pm me with what u need!!
> *


i ll buy the complete header panel if ur going to part it out, i know im going to tear mine up :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2011, 06:53 PM~19697054
> *this check book rider is gonna bust YOUR ASS *****
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Jan 25 2011, 09:28 PM~19698073
> *will u take 47 cash...i got ur attention pm me...
> *



hit up my homie Joe @ 832-638-9954


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2011, 07:53 PM~19697054
> *this check book rider is gonna bust YOUR ASS *****
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2011, 09:04 PM~19698519
> *i ll buy the complete header panel if ur going to part it out, i know im going to tear mine up :biggrin:
> *


pm me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

13s for sale with tires and accesories 250 firm


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

gotta empty the 401k to get 401k.


> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 24 2011, 06:34 PM~19686200
> *where's all them ballers at, i know they need a badass 59  :biggrin:
> 1959 2door fully restored Impala..
> Please contact Joe @ 832-638-9954
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz3w-YwSTOg


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

wtb a 14" fifth wheel and a grill for 93-96 fleetwood. holla at me


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 25 2011, 10:25 PM~19699351
> *13s for sale with tires and accesories 250 firm
> *


I guess you didnt sell the car after all


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119*


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578095

47 Squares left

*Win it, keep it, flip it for cash or flip it to donate the cash back to Shorty.*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what yall think about having a lowrider related swap meet? buy sell and trade?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2011, 08:57 AM~19701891
> *what yall think about having a lowrider related swap meet?  buy sell and trade?
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 26 2011, 07:28 AM~19701320
> *I guess you didnt sell the car after all
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Efil4namkcalb (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi btw Im new here. My name is Clyde I have a question and I'm not sure if this is the place to ask it. Anyway I just brought a 76 cutlass and I want to cut a Hollywood/targa top in it . I know alot of people advise against it but,you see it's something I wanted to do since I was a teenager. Anyway could anyone give me some info on what needs to be done to reinforce the frame or anything that could steer me in the right direction.Thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*2 1/2 weeks away. for those that are donating food/supplies, the date for drop off at the station is Feb. 8th (Tuesday) evening after 7pm. If anyone has hook ups on moonwalks or other childrens activities such as face painting, let us know or for more information hit me up in my gmail - [email protected]

Thanks,
GM*


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2011, 09:15 PM~19697312
> *:0  :0  :0 friday or saturday????
> *


its supposed to rain sat and sunday


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 25 2011, 08:03 PM~19696530
> *fix ur car..... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MAJESTICS'49, htown majestic

:nicoderm:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Jan 26 2011, 01:27 PM~19703898
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MAJESTICS'49, htown majestic
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 26 2011, 01:56 PM~19703666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :no:
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 26 2011, 03:51 PM~19704042
> *
> *


scoop me up this weekend? :happysad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2011, 02:17 PM~19704251
> *
> *


You pick up my parts car yet


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 26 2011, 02:18 PM~19704266
> *You pick up my parts car yet
> *


naw fell threw


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

This some bull shit!!! 


> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2011, 02:24 PM~19704312
> *naw fell threw
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 26 2011, 02:33 PM~19704390
> *This some bull shit!!!
> *


naw its all good..not trippin, u know me


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

ooohhhh.. :wow:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

parting out 94 fleetwood call me if in need of parts 281 318 9934


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 26 2011, 03:18 PM~19704263
> *scoop me up this weekend? :happysad:
> *


 :uh: ur too far....


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Jan 26 2011, 07:39 PM~19705985
> *parting out 94 fleetwood call me if in need of parts 2813186634
> *


*I tried calling, but ur number is disconnected. I need to scoop up several parts.*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

*13s are sold*..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2011, 08:57 AM~19701891
> *what yall think about having a lowrider related swap meet?  buy sell and trade?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2011, 08:57 AM~19701891
> *what yall think about having a lowrider related swap meet?  buy sell and trade?
> *


that would be good, i have about 20 or more used marzzochi gears, and a bunch of stuff i dnt really need :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:36 PM~19702634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2011, 08:57 AM~19701891
> *what yall think about having a lowrider related swap meet?  buy sell and trade?
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Jan 26 2011, 07:42 PM~19706482
> *I tried calling, but ur number is disconnected. I need to scoop up several parts.
> *


2813189934 that's the # he gave me a while back


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone selling cheap batterys with high cca for the hydros. Just need one to raise a car up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19711517


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Talkin about takin a stroll to Prince's on 59 tomorrow nite around 8ish.... :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 27 2011, 08:59 AM~19711838
> *Talkin about takin a stroll to Prince's on 59 tomorrow nite around 8ish.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 27 2011, 10:03 AM~19711866
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Triple Tejano Thursday's on Tejanohitsradio with D.J. Mystery

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 27 2011, 08:59 AM~19711838
> *Talkin about takin a stroll to Prince's on 59 tomorrow nite around 8ish.... :biggrin:
> *


im on call make it saturday and im there. dinner director


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 27 2011, 01:14 AM~19710322
> *2813189934 that's the # he gave me a while back
> *


try again it's working


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 06:32 AM~19711110
> *815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

wack


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Jan 27 2011, 02:33 PM~19713508
> *wack
> *


hattin


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*FEB. 12TH - Winner to be announced around 4pm that day.
Must be present to win and also local only. Shop to be done at will be posted soon.*


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 01:46 PM~19714141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whts up..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 06:32 AM~19711110
> *815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119
> 
> 
> ...



nice who painted?


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2011, 11:14 AM~19712949
> *im on call make it saturday and im there.  dinner director
> *


they have 72 spoke roadsters for sale on craigslist all chrome 450


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 27 2011, 05:22 PM~19715823
> *nice who painted?
> *


Not painted. Its powder coated, there's nothin but metal under that. No body fillers, we been working for a good while.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 27 2011, 11:52 AM~19712784
> *Triple Tejano Thursday's on Tejanohitsradio with D.J. Mystery
> 
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


Jamming already...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2011, 12:14 PM~19712949
> *im on call make it saturday and im there.  dinner director
> *


 :uh: sorry budget Ryder, but it's post to rain on sat...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 26 2011, 08:57 AM~19701891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow: :wow: 
gloossss


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 27 2011, 05:32 PM~19715897
> *they have 72 spoke roadsters for sale on craigslist all chrome 450
> *


yea i seen em..... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 27 2011, 07:37 PM~19717013
> *:uh:  sorry budget Ryder, but it's post to rain on sat...
> *


and? your sunroof leak or something? or will the chrome melt off your wheels? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 06:32 AM~19711110
> *815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119
> 
> 
> ...


thats too pretty to set a body on it. :wow:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 27 2011, 09:56 PM~19717191
> *
> *


any trades on that ls


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Jan 27 2011, 09:18 PM~19718180
> *any trades on that ls
> *


pm me


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 27 2011, 07:37 PM~19717013
> *:uh:  sorry budget Ryder, but it's post to rain on sat...
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 26 2011, 08:03 PM~19706696
> *13s are sold..
> *


fuckk


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

SOLD


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow: sad to see it go


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jan 28 2011, 02:29 AM~19720216
> *:wow:  sad to see it go
> *


It didnt go far. We'll see it around.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 01:26 AM~19719598
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

*all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.*


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 01:26 AM~19719598
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


damn! sad to see it go but i know nix so cant wait to see what he gots up his sleeve! :biggrin:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

*this frame is powder coated so no body fillers were used, thats straight metal*


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

*single pump 8 batteries
*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2011, 11:26 PM~19719598
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.</span>
> *


Nice work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Senor_Magic, 90caddy


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 12:26 AM~19719598
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 28 2011, 09:28 AM~19721380
> *damn! sad to see it go but i know nix so cant wait to see what he gots up his sleeve! :biggrin:
> *








 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 really nice work


> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 28 2011, 08:27 AM~19721374
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2011, 11:26 PM~19719598
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: another rag?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

--TEJANOHITSRADIO--

Today from 2-6:30pm central - James Soria with some news in regards to a huge upcoming Tejano Concert outside (like the old days) along with information on Shorty's benefit  

7:00pm-???am - D.J. Latin along with our newest D.J. Poco Loco mixing up Tejano/Conjunto & old school club classics - Taking it back to the Houston's Shanghai Reds days

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

Tune in and enjoy  

*(spam!)*


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 02:41 AM~19720270
> *It didnt go far. We'll see it around.
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2011, 01:22 PM~19722874
> *--TEJANOHITSRADIO--
> 
> Today from 2-6:30pm central - James Soria with some news in regards to a huge upcoming Tejano Concert outside (like the old days) along with information on Shorty's benefit
> ...


 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 28 2011, 02:30 PM~19722936
> *:0
> *


waiting on that top 10 at 10 tejano show with you and mystery.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2011, 01:37 PM~19722986
> *waiting on that top 10 at 10 tejano show with you and mystery.
> *


man im ready


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 28 2011, 02:41 PM~19723011
> *man im ready
> *


i'll bring it up.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 28 2011, 01:24 PM~19722889
> *
> *



Appreciate you lookin out. Send me the address to the shop so I can drop off the title.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Jan 28 2011, 12:24 PM~19722482
> *:biggrin: another rag?
> *


Whatever it is its gonna have swangas on it


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 01:54 PM~19723075
> *Appreciate you lookin out. Send me the address to the shop so I can drop off the title.
> *


no problem 2638 5th st #5 77477


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 28 2011, 01:58 PM~19723098
> *no problem 2638 5th st #5 77477
> *


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 02:09 PM~19723175
> *
> *


i'll be here pretty much all day till like 10


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2011, 02:44 PM~19723024
> *i'll bring it up.
> *


Yo latin you now if you want people to listen you need to put me on


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Jan 28 2011, 03:27 PM~19723303
> *Yo latin you now if you want people to listen you need to put me on
> *


We don't have a spot for a show about "consejos of a repaired poopoo-hole"


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2011, 02:31 PM~19723345
> *We don't have a spot for a show about "consejos of a repaired poopoo-hole"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_TejanoHitsRadio the official internet radio station of this event_</span>
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2011, 01:36 PM~19723380
> *TejanoHitsRadio the official internet radio station of this event</span>
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


uh oh...DH...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2011, 04:29 PM~19724222
> *uh oh...DH...
> *


 :biggrin: all new batts, and ready to roll...no garage anchor here mayne.. :naughty:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 28 2011, 03:56 PM~19724381
> *:biggrin:  all new batts, and ready to roll...no garage anchor here mayne.. :naughty:
> *


you are an anchor


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 01:26 AM~19719598
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


  :run: MAN I HATE 2 C IT GO BUT I GUESS THE 62 DIDN'T GO FAR WELL SEE WHAT'S GOIN 2 BE THE NEXT PLAN 4 IT...SO I GUESS NIX U BIG BALLIN SHOT CALLIN... :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 27 2011, 08:41 PM~19717749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a la madre....clean


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 28 2011, 08:27 AM~19721374
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.
> *


thats some top notch fabrication right there, it takes a ton of work, patience, and detail to build some like this :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2011, 05:08 PM~19724453
> *you are an anchor
> *


i got ur anchor........ :naughty:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 28 2011, 05:41 PM~19724992
> *thats some top notch fabrication right there, it takes a ton of work, patience, and detail to build some like this  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 28 2011, 08:27 AM~19721374
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.
> *


wuts this going on ..very nice


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 28 2011, 07:58 PM~19725540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE ONE I PEICED TOGETHER FEW YEARS BACK


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 28 2011, 08:21 PM~19725717
> *LOOKS LIKE ONE I PEICED TOGETHER FEW YEARS BACK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 28 2011, 07:21 PM~19725716
> *wuts this going on ..very nice
> *


64 drop top


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 28 2011, 06:58 PM~19725540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


white top called, they said they dont need you. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2011, 03:31 PM~19723345
> *We don't have a spot for a show about "consejos of a repaired poopoo-hole"
> *





> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Jan 28 2011, 03:34 PM~19723364
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Prince's on Friday nite


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2011, 09:06 PM~19726052
> *white top called, they said they dont need you.  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm..... a 60 rag to a regal.....WTF :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 01:00 AM~19728363
> *hmmm..... a 60 rag to a regal.....WTF :loco:
> *


 :run:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

:wave:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 12:50 AM~19728307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

da lac in 2004 team locos big m


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 03:00 AM~19728363
> *hmmm..... a 60 rag to a regal.....WTF :loco:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 29 2011, 10:56 AM~19729700
> *:0
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 03:00 AM~19728363
> *hmmm..... a 60 rag to a regal.....WTF :loco:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 03:00 AM~19728363
> *hmmm..... a 60 rag to a regal.....WTF :loco:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 11:57 AM~19729711
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 29 2011, 11:22 AM~19729825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 12:24 PM~19729837
> *
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2011, 11:30 AM~19729865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

HOUSTON LIVIN READY FOR THE SHOW


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

26 squares left for the hydraulic setup raffle. $20/square

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=578095&st=120


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 29 2011, 12:30 PM~19729865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 01:00 AM~19728363
> *hmmm..... a 60 rag to a regal.....WTF :loco:
> *


didnt u have one that u couldnt finish??? :0 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 04:10 PM~19731411
> *didnt u have one that u couldnt finish???  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Must have me confused with someone else jr. Sold mine to buy the lac


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 03:10 PM~19731411
> *didnt u have one that u couldnt finish???  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Get a booty kit and a e&g gold grill for regal...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 28 2011, 02:36 PM~19723380
> *TejanoHitsRadio the official internet radio station of this event</span>
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 29 2011, 05:54 PM~19732269
> *Get a booty kit and a e&g gold grill for regal...
> *


dont belong on g bodys :nono:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 06:14 PM~19732409
> *dont belong on g bodys  :nono:
> *


agreed


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 03:10 PM~19731411
> *didnt u have one that u couldnt finish???  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


This ride is clean! The wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2011, 06:15 PM~19732416
> *agreed
> *


in my opinion bumper kits ONLY belong on 58-61 2door impalas and cadillacs  im no lowrider GOD or ambassador but thats what I think..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 29 2011, 05:54 PM~19732269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


booo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 06:31 PM~19732524
> *in my opinion bumper kits ONLY belong on 58-61 2door impalas and cadillacs    im no lowrider GOD or ambassador but thats what I think..
> *


58 59 60 only IMO for impalas..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 06:37 PM~19732559
> *kit coming soon
> regals only
> booo
> *


 :uh: your car :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 06:38 PM~19732562
> *58 59 60 only IMO for impalas..
> *


i can agree with that


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Jan 29 2011, 07:14 PM~19732409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















WHY NOT ? I THINK THEY DO. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 29 2011, 06:39 PM~19732572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still a NO for me, but everyone is different


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

outside of impalas if it has a chrome bumper...then a bumper kit is a go. after 97 lincolns, its a no go


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 05:27 PM~19732121
> *Must have me confused with someone else jr. Sold mine to buy the lac
> *


did u have the seat mounts relocated???? :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 07:40 PM~19732581
> *still a NO for me, but everyone is different
> *


TO EACH HIS OWN BUT , ITS NOTHING BUT "CALI STYLE" FOR ME.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 06:37 PM~19732559
> *kit coming soon
> regals only
> booo
> *


lmao


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 07:45 PM~19732626
> *did u have the seat mounts relocated????  :biggrin:
> *


Lol a 60 rag to a regal....Nuff said....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 06:50 PM~19732672
> *Lol a 60 rag to a regal....Nuff said....
> *


how was that 8 year vacation from lowriding you took???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 29 2011, 06:44 PM~19732618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u know bumper kits dont go on everything :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gonna nick name you, NEW BOOTY


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 06:52 PM~19732692
> *:uh:
> u know bumper kits dont go on everything  :biggrin:
> *


ok i take that back. no kits on pontiac grand prix....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 06:52 PM~19732701
> *ok i take that back. no kits on pontiac grand prix....
> *


who still owns a grand prix :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: besides deez nuuttz???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 06:50 PM~19732672
> *Lol a 60 rag to a regal....Nuff said....
> *


hardtop 4? i had one, 90d lac, had one of those too....but mine had chrome under it


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 06:55 PM~19732719
> *hardtop 4? i had one, 90d lac, had one of those too....but mine had chrome under it
> *


hey some people dont like chrome :happysad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Thats what talking bout ..lets discuss lowriders...  lowrider talk..not bs talk..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 06:54 PM~19732708
> *who still owns a grand prix  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: besides deez nuuttz???
> *


good question..... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 29 2011, 06:57 PM~19732727
> *Thats what talking bout ..lets discuss lowriders...   lowrider talk..not bs talk..
> *


  some people know how to have real conversations others dont.. but back to the lowrider discussion..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 29 2011, 06:57 PM~19732727
> *Thats what talking bout ..lets discuss lowriders...   lowrider talk..not bs talk..
> *


eg makes a regal grill?? i got gold trim comin :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 06:58 PM~19732733
> *good question..... :biggrin:
> *


i seen a few for sale on layitlow, but i didnt like them when they came out.. looks like a knock off monte carlo :happysad:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 06:56 PM~19732724
> *hey some people dont like chrome  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 , chrome is good :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 07:52 PM~19732692
> *:uh: welcome to houston lowrider topic
> u know bumper kits dont go on everything  :biggrin:
> *


I ALREADY KNOW THAT BRO,BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2011, 07:00 PM~19732749
> *:0  :0 , chrome is good :biggrin:
> *


i personally agree.. but in houston a street car with chrome is a waste.. and i mean a real street car.. one who drives more than 10 miles round trip to a function, houston roads suck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 29 2011, 07:01 PM~19732753
> *I ALREADY KNOW THAT BRO,BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT.  :uh:
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 07:01 PM~19732755
> *i personally agree.. but in houston a street car with chrome is a waste.. and i mean a real street car.. one who drives more than 10 miles round trip to a function, houston roads suck!!! :biggrin:
> *


not so much about the bad roads, its more like the damn humidity :angry:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

FYI STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM SUGARLAND TONIGHT DONT KNOW WHATS GOIN ON BUT THE PO PO'S ARE ON THE HUNT TONIGHT I JUST GOT BOXED IN BY 6 LEAVING THE MALL


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2011, 07:03 PM~19732771
> *not so much about the bad roads, its more like the damn humidity :angry:
> *


rock chips is what im talkin about  rocks and chrome dont mix!!! PERIOD!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2011, 07:03 PM~19732773
> *FYI STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM SUGARLAND TONIGHT DONT KNOW WHATS GOIN ON BUT THE PO PO'S ARE ON THE HUNT TONIGHT I JUST GOT BOXED IN BY 6 LEAVING THE MALL
> *


i seen 4 laws on tx parkway right now coming back from buyin beer....something happened..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 07:04 PM~19732777
> *rock chips is what im talkin about    rocks and chrome dont mix!!! PERIOD!
> *


just stay away from pasadena :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2011, 08:03 PM~19732773
> *FYI STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM SUGARLAND TONIGHT DONT KNOW WHATS GOIN ON BUT THE PO PO'S ARE ON THE HUNT TONIGHT I JUST GOT BOXED IN BY 6 LEAVING THE MALL
> *



I NEED TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF TOWN, KATY HERE I COME ! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2011, 07:06 PM~19732793
> *just stay away from pasadena :biggrin:
> *


tooo late


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 07:05 PM~19732784
> *i seen 4 laws on tx parkway right now coming back from buyin beer....something happened..
> *


 :scrutinize: I FIGURED SOMETHING DID THEM ****** HAD ME ALL hno: WHEN THEY HIT THE LIGHTS SIRENS AND BRAKES ALL AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 29 2011, 07:07 PM~19732798
> *I NEED TO GET THE FUCK OUT OF TOWN, KATY HERE I COME !    :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :x: GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2011, 07:10 PM~19732818
> *:scrutinize: I FIGURED SOMETHING DID THEM ****** HAD ME ALL hno: WHEN THEY HIT THE LIGHTS SIRENS AND BRAKES ALL AT THE SAME TIME
> *


lowlow?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 06:59 PM~19732738
> *eg makes a regal grill?? i got gold trim comin  :biggrin:
> *


they do..but rare..jus like the box caprice or bubble caprice


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2011, 07:10 PM~19732818
> *:scrutinize: I FIGURED SOMETHING DID THEM ****** HAD ME ALL hno: WHEN THEY HIT THE LIGHTS SIRENS AND BRAKES ALL AT THE SAME TIME
> *


my *****... :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 29 2011, 07:17 PM~19732866
> *my *****... :biggrin:
> *


MY NIGGAAA YOU KNOW HOW I DO AND ITS ALMOST THAT TIME IN A BOUT 2-2 1/2 WEEKS :0 WHEN I GET MY RIDE BACK SHE WILL BE LIFTED AND GRILLIN :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2011, 07:26 PM~19732909
> *MY NIGGAAA YOU KNOW HOW I DO HAD JOHNY COCHRAN ON SPEED DIAL AND ITS ALMOST THAT TIME IN A BOUT 2-2 1/2 WEEKS  :0  WHEN I GET MY RIDE BACK SHE WILL BE LIFTED AND GRILLIN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2011, 07:26 PM~19732909
> *MY NIGGAAA YOU KNOW HOW I DO AND ITS ALMOST THAT TIME IN A BOUT 2-2 1/2 WEEKS  :0  WHEN I GET MY RIDE BACK SHE WILL BE LIFTED AND GRILLIN :biggrin:
> *


boy getting a mouth piece and cut..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Jan 29 2011, 07:17 PM~19732866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 29 2011, 07:42 PM~19733006
> *boy getting a mouth piece and cut..
> *


YESSIR


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 07:44 PM~19733023
> *thats racist!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2011, 07:51 PM~19733077
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 07:55 PM~19732719
> *hardtop 4? i had one, 90d lac, had one of those too....but mine had chrome under it
> *


 I'm sure they were garage anchors too, real talk...it's sat nite, are u ready to roll, or what :dunno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 29 2011, 07:44 PM~19733023
> *thats racist!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


never..... got two brothers and half reppin the crown :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 29 2011, 06:39 PM~19732572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 where the naked pics??? :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

bucket fit a regal


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 29 2011, 08:13 PM~19733233
> *never..... got two brothers and half reppin the crown  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CC_@Jan 29 2011, 11:19 AM~19730079
> *It pains me to inform the lowriding community that our beloved friend Jesse Valadez has gone to be with the Lord this morning.
> 
> Any funeral service information will be posted as soon as we know and will also be posted on the Imperials Car Club Facebook page.
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking for 90 bumper panels LMK.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 29 2011, 06:39 PM~19732572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 29 2011, 07:53 PM~19733097
> *I'm sure they were garage anchors too,  real talk...it's sat nite, are u ready to roll, or what :dunno:
> *


garage anchors. whens the las ttime the 4 seen the street???? :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

coming soon spring 2011


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

i want thank my carnal Joe Mendoza for a badass paint job


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jan 29 2011, 09:03 PM~19732773
> *FYI STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM SUGARLAND TONIGHT DONT KNOW WHATS GOIN ON BUT THE PO PO'S ARE ON THE HUNT TONIGHT I JUST GOT BOXED IN BY 6 LEAVING THE MALL
> *


check points going up all around town, saw one coming home down 225 west of richey. had some folks lined up and blocked in. next weekend will be worse being that it's superbowl weekend. thur-sun will be no refusal aka blood tests. won't see my wife for a while since she'll be part of the team prosecuting. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 29 2011, 10:26 PM~19734399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: DAMN I WANT ME A LAC LIKE THIS ONE DAY


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 29 2011, 10:26 PM~19734399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice !!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 29 2011, 10:25 PM~19734377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


r u missing fleetwood trim or just havent put back on?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 29 2011, 10:26 PM~19734399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 29 2011, 10:26 PM~19734387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks wet, really nice


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 30 2011, 01:15 AM~19735234
> *r u missing fleetwood trim or just havent put back on?
> *


car not done trim is getting polished


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Jan 29 2011, 08:39 PM~19732572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 30 2011, 12:25 AM~19734377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 dr fleetwood 90 out paint job looks good that's joe's work?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94+Jan 29 2011, 11:26 PM~19734387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real nice, Joe got down


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

If yall dont know...Joe Mendoza...aka....Pistoleros


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 30 2011, 01:15 AM~19735234
> *r u missing fleetwood trim or just havent put back on?
> *



fool that car wasn't missing shit!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got bumper kit? keep in mind im frugal :biggrin:


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

ANY CAR HAULER FOR RENT?


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 29 2011, 09:36 PM~19733403
> *bucket fit a regal
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price on the 5th wheel kit and will it fit 95 fleetwood let me know homie


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94+Jan 29 2011, 10:26 PM~19734399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never mind....you said frugal....I was thinking about selling mine...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rain or shine. sunday we ride......


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Hpd gonna have the paddywagon out here at little york and 59 so if you ridin out here tonight be warrant free


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jan 30 2011, 05:41 PM~19739235
> *Hpd gonna have the paddywagon out here at little york and 59 so if you ridin out here tonight be warrant free
> *


damn i was gunna go undercover in da regal too...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Jan 30 2011, 07:41 PM~19739235
> *Hpd gonna have the paddywagon out here at little york and 59 so if you ridin out here tonight be warrant free
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2011, 05:52 PM~19739347
> *damn i was gunna go undercover in da regal too...
> *


u aint got no warrants :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2011, 05:57 PM~19739392
> *u aint got no warrants  :uh:
> *


still dont wanna get hassled


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 30 2011, 05:58 PM~19739404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 30 2011, 12:41 PM~19737013
> *fool that car wasn't missing shit!
> *


all the trim is getting polished


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jan 30 2011, 03:34 PM~19738254
> *Nice...very nice.....
> : cool:
> never mind....you said frugal....I was thinking about selling mine...
> *


talk to me...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2011, 06:13 PM~19739570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


couldnt hit bumper gas hopping?? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2011, 06:15 PM~19739595
> *couldnt hit bumper gas hopping??  :uh:
> *


either bumper on land on back of robs old lac


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2011, 06:19 PM~19739618
> *either bumper on land on back of robs old lac
> *


shoulda landed on the lac


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 30 2011, 06:23 PM~19739657
> *shoulda landed on the lac
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2011, 06:24 PM~19739665
> *:0
> *


just saying..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*This picture is from a few hours earlier after having a meeting with Shorty in regards to the benefit on February 12th, a carshow that will be thrown by shorty on March 12th on Azteca Fairgrounds along with Tejano artists who will be announced soon for that day plus Freestyle Recording artist Stevie B & his upcoming carshow on Memorial weekend that he and his family will be throwing and being put on the Houston Region Tour.

Three events to where proceeds will help him with his medical bills that keep on piling up but will be well worth to attend. More great events to come in the near future.*






















*For those who can make it to the weekend of March 12 & 13th to Houston, we'll be having the carshow and concert on Saturday and then the GO TEJANO SUPERFEST concert on Sunday. Tickets and family pack tickets will be on sale soon for those dates along with more information on bands performing.

Sunday March 13th @ The Azteca Fairgrounds
7710 East Fwy.
Houston, TX 77020
Performers confirmed soo far:

La Sombra
Jaime y Los Chamacos
Shelly Lares
Roberto Pulido
Eddie Gonzalez
Grupo Fama
La Traizon
Little Joe
Servando Ramos & The Texas Outlaws

TejanoHitsRadio the official internet radio station of this event*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 30 2011, 06:13 PM~19739570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good ol dayz


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Callem off. 


> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Jan 30 2011, 06:54 PM~19739362
> *
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 05:10 PM~19731411
> *didnt u have one that u couldnt finish???  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 29 2011, 11:26 PM~19734399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 30 2011, 11:16 PM~19742858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 30 2011, 08:19 AM~19736083
> *car not done trim is getting polished
> *


  looking real good


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 30 2011, 11:41 AM~19737013
> *fool that car wasn't missing shit!
> *


wipe the caca out your eyes because the pic I qouted on does have the trim on the car yet.

If I recall correctly u had a leftover bolt when you changed the power steering :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 29 2011, 08:36 PM~19733403
> *bucket fit a regal
> 
> 
> ...


FYI 
The kit has the reverse lights mounted. This is a old pic after I got the bucket back from being repaired and rechromed by FIDEL. currently taking offers


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

48" with gold glass SOLD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 31 2011, 01:16 AM~19742858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 30 2011, 11:16 PM~19742858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit 
:roflmao:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 31 2011, 02:34 AM~19743427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you sold it to roberto g. he's a sucker for them. :cheesy:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 31 2011, 12:34 AM~19743427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 31 2011, 08:28 AM~19744361
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Ponte a trabajar guey.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 29 2011, 05:10 PM~19731411
> *didnt u have one that u couldnt finish???  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 31 2011, 08:34 AM~19744391
> *Ponte a trabajar guey.
> *


I am :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 31 2011, 10:26 AM~19744796
> *:0
> *


I think u fall in that catagory, good buddy...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*SOLD OUT - WINNER TO BE PICKED AROUND 4PM CENTRAL TIME AND CONTACTED IMMEDIATELY IF NOT PRESENT AT THE BENEFIT*_


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 11:39 AM~19745836
> *SOLD OUT - WINNER TO BE PICKED AROUND 4PM CENTRAL TIME AND CONTACTED IMMEDIATELY IF NOT PRESENT AT THE BENEFIT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 30 2011, 06:32 PM~19739723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LETS KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE IN H-TOWN AND SORROUNDING AREAS.... MARK YOUR CALANDERS FOR MARCH 27, 2011 FOR ANOTHER CAR SHOW COMING TO YOU IN BAYTOWN,TEXAS............ MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON................


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

thick fog moving in. there goes the sunshine.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 31 2011, 12:24 PM~19746163
> *LETS KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE IN H-TOWN AND SORROUNDING AREAS.... MARK YOUR CALANDERS FOR MARCH 27, 2011 FOR ANOTHER CAR SHOW COMING TO YOU IN BAYTOWN,TEXAS............ MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON................
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Jan 30 2011, 11:18 PM~19741460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Jan 31 2011, 12:46 PM~19745419
> *I think u fall in that catagory, good buddy...
> *


 :angry: :yessad:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Started working on my cousins windows, '78 Riviera


























not done yet more later uffin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 31 2011, 12:24 PM~19746163
> *LETS KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE IN H-TOWN AND SORROUNDING AREAS.... MARK YOUR CALANDERS FOR MARCH 27, 2011 FOR ANOTHER CAR SHOW COMING TO YOU IN BAYTOWN,TEXAS............ MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON................
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 01:39 PM~19745836
> *SOLD OUT - WINNER TO BE PICKED AROUND 4PM CENTRAL TIME AND CONTACTED IMMEDIATELY IF NOT PRESENT AT THE BENEFIT
> 
> 
> ...


so, are you gonna act "surprised" when you win? :scrutinize:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

LETS KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE IN H-TOWN AND SORROUNDING AREAS.... MARK YOUR CALANDERS FOR MARCH 27, 2011 FOR ANOTHER CAR SHOW COMING TO YOU IN BAYTOWN,TEXAS............ MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON................

Date for the Show is March 27, 2011 in Baytown, Texas. It will be at Nuevo Leon Social Events located on 1000 Park St. More info soon as flyer is getting finalized... This event will be hosted by TEXAS RENEGADES as they will be WORLD SERIES BOUND.............................


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 31 2011, 05:28 PM~19748190
> *so, are you gonna act "surprised" when you win?  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

FEDEX stopped by and dropped off some more chrome goodies today. Pics later


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like we got some decent events coming up.. if more people will support and think outside the box, lowriding will be decent in houston..


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 06:32 PM~19749433
> *looks like we got some decent events coming up.. if more people will support and think outside the box, lowriding will be decent in houston..
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 31 2011, 06:28 PM~19748190
> *so, are you gonna act "surprised" when you win?  :scrutinize:
> *


well since shorty's boys will be doing the thing and i were to win, i'd flip it and give them the $ for it. you ought to know that $ isn't an issue over here.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 07:41 PM~19749523
> *well since shorty's boys will be doing the thing and i were to win, i'd flip it and give them the $ for it.  you ought to know that $ isn't an issue over here.
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 06:41 PM~19749523
> *well since shorty's boys will be doing the thing and i were to win, i'd flip it and give them the $ for it.  you ought to know that $ isn't an issue over here.
> *


bawla talk!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 06:32 PM~19749433
> *looks like we got some decent events coming up.. if more people will support and think outside the box, lowriding will be decent in houston..
> *


Yes sir ! Hopefully this changes things in our area


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 29 2011, 10:26 PM~19734399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2011, 09:05 PM~19749766
> *bawla talk!!
> *


nope, but the $ is better use for his bills than just sitting in my account.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 30 2011, 12:26 AM~19734399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: lac looks clean.....I no were that storage is at


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

word on the street is that dayton wire wheel has discontinued making gold combo wheels? no more gold ....has anyone else heard this????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 31 2011, 07:06 PM~19749783
> *Yes sir ! Hopefully this changes things in our area
> *


im always down to ride and support..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 07:13 PM~19749824
> *nope, but the $ is better use for his bills than just sitting in my account.
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 07:19 PM~19749873
> *im always down to ride and support..
> *


You a true rida........ Lets show support and respect to all.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 31 2011, 07:26 PM~19749952
> *You a true rida........ Lets show support and respect to all.....
> *


 :nono: show respect to those who respect you!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jan 31 2011, 02:34 AM~19743427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dammmm it 48''inch gold glass sun roof that's the shit I wish I had that :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 09:19 PM~19749873
> *im always down to ride and support..
> *


X 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 06:32 PM~19749433
> *looks like we got some decent events coming up.. if more people will support and think outside the box, lowriding will be decent in houston..
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Jan 26 2011, 01:00 AM~19699642
> *THe 90's period,lol.. I still miss bed dancers...
> 
> 
> ...


trophy with tilt bed


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Jan 31 2011, 05:14 PM~19748047
> *Started working on my cousins windows,  '78 Riviera
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good Santos!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2011, 08:27 PM~19749966
> *:nono: show respect to those who respect you!
> *


exactly


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 31 2011, 08:43 PM~19751004
> *exactly
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Its all the same.............


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 31 2011, 08:47 PM~19751070
> *Its all the same.............
> *


not really, but i see u are trying to keep the movement alive.. im not respecting anyone who doesnt respect me.. end of story :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2011, 08:52 PM~19751146
> *not really, but i see u are trying to keep the movement alive.. im not respecting anyone who doesnt respect me.. end of story  :biggrin:
> *


the movement is what gives up hopes and motivation for our lifestyle.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 31 2011, 08:54 PM~19751166
> *the movement is what gives up hopes and motivation for our lifestyle.
> *


its not the movement, its the people involved in it!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jan 31 2011, 08:56 PM~19751197
> *its not the movement, its the people involved in it!!
> *


I respect everyone involved in the lolo lifestyle, thats my happy time without hunny dos. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jan 31 2011, 12:16 AM~19742858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jan 31 2011, 08:58 PM~19751234
> *I respect everyone involved in the lolo lifestyle, thats my happy time without hunny dos. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC 6YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC APRIL 3RD 2011
LOCATION T.B.A.  *

*
AWARDS FOR BEST OF..
LOWRIDER CAR
TRUCK
SUV
BIKE/TRIKE
DONK
SLAB
PEOPLE CHOICE*

*$$$CASH$$ AWARDS FOR..
HOP, TUG O WAR, AND TIRE TOSS

MORE INFO AND FLYER COMING SOON*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 31 2011, 09:23 PM~19751561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 31 2011, 09:23 PM~19751561
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/local...ts-bar-shooting


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 10:50 PM~19751974
> *bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
> was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..
> 
> ...



tell the homie to stay up darkness


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 31 2011, 09:58 PM~19752134
> *tell the homie to stay up darkness
> *


:cool


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 10:50 PM~19751974
> *bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
> was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..
> 
> ...


damn sorry to hear that....RIP....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 09:50 PM~19751974
> *bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
> was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..
> 
> ...


u already know cali is here for u ness...get at me if u need anything


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 01:31 PM~19746220
> *thick fog moving in.  there goes the sunshine.
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect drop top weather.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 11:50 PM~19751974
> *bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
> was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..
> 
> ...


X2
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Im lookin for some black dish,black spoke 13s ASAP Hit me up.713-303-5056


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 09:50 PM~19751974
> *bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
> was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..
> 
> ...


i saw that on the news yesterday getting dressed. shit is getting crazy at the bars lately.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn cold front.... :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 11:50 PM~19751974
> *bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
> was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..
> 
> ...


R.I.P.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2011, 12:36 AM~19752667
> *Im lookin for some black dish,black spoke 13s ASAP Hit me up.713-303-5056
> *


I got my all black 13s OG Wires Marco painted on my Monte (PM sent)


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 09:50 PM~19751974
> *bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
> was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..
> 
> ...


RIP. :angel:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 07:13 PM~19749824
> *nope, but the $ is better use for his bills than just sitting in my account.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT UP LATIN.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

]







temp flyer


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 31 2011, 08:41 PM~19749523
> *well since shorty's boys will be doing the thing and i were to win, i'd flip it and give them the $ for it.  you ought to know that $ isn't an issue over here.
> *


we all know that old people always win in bingo similar board games/raffles :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2011, 09:19 PM~19749868
> *word on the street is that dayton wire wheel has discontinued making gold combo wheels? no more gold ....has anyone else heard this????
> *


gold is sooooooooo 1980s.........like 3 prong super swepts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 1 2011, 11:28 AM~19755363
> *we all know that old people always win in bingo similar board games/raffles  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 11:29 AM~19755372
> *  :biggrin:
> *


hydro setup is a step up from winning a pair of brown socks, no? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 1 2011, 11:30 AM~19755380
> *hydro setup is a step up from winning a pair of brown socks, no?  :roflmao:
> *


wouldn't know, i'm not asian so i don't gamble. :dunno: 

but since you are worried about me winning, i'll sell you that setup for 5 bills if i do win it since you didn't buy a square.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 11:32 AM~19755394
> *wouldn't know, i'm not asian so i don't gamble.  :dunno:
> 
> but since you are worried about me winning, i'll sell you that setup for 5 bills if i do win it since you didn't buy a square.
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 1 2011, 11:42 AM~19755487
> *:cheesy:  :h5:
> *


   i'm sure shorty wouldn't mind another 5 bills put on it.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> wouldn't know, i'm not asian so i don't gamble. :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hood numbered :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 09:50 PM~19751974
> *bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
> was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that bro. My prayers go out to the homie and your car club!


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 11:43 AM~19755493
> *    i'm sure shorty wouldn't mind another 5 bills put on it.
> *


think i could trade it in for an airbag kit? :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 1 2011, 12:30 PM~19755871
> *think i could trade it in for an airbag kit?  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*I got a pre-Benefit interview with Delirio who will be performing an unplugged session on air and also with Shorty's sons aka V-BOYS who will be updating the folks on his condition and in regards to the benefit. 

SPECIAL BONUS!!!!

ONE HALF OF "CONJUNTO TAMALERO" EL 'LATIN WILL BE DOING A SPECIAL PERFORMANCE DEBUTING HIS FUTURE HIT WHILE PICANDO HIS HOHNER CORONA II - "LA POLKA DE EL TIBURON" LIVE AND IN LIVING COLOR!!

INTERVIEW STARTS AT 7PM ON WWW.TEJANOHITSRADIO.COM FRIDAY*_


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19758081


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 03:28 PM~19758085
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19758081
> *


lol.. u stupid


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 1 2011, 05:29 PM~19758101
> *lol.. u stupid
> *


 :angel:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 03:36 PM~19758169
> *:angel:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Feb 1 2011, 10:09 AM~19755704
> *Sorry to hear that bro. My prayers go out to the homie and your car club!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 05:28 PM~19758085
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19758081
> *


 :wow: stalker


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 01:52 PM~19756833
> *I got a pre-Benefit interview with Delirio who will be performing an unplugged session on air and also with Shorty's sons aka V-BOYS who will be updating the folks on his condition and in regards to the benefit.
> 
> SPECIAL BONUS!!!!
> ...


 :0 OTRA VEZ?? :0 

el senor taconazo :0


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 02:52 PM~19756833
> *I got a pre-Benefit interview with Delirio who will be performing an unplugged session on air and also with Shorty's sons aka V-BOYS who will be updating the folks on his condition and in regards to the benefit.
> 
> SPECIAL BONUS!!!!
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2011, 06:24 PM~19758597
> *:0 OTRA VEZ?? :0
> 
> el senor taconazo :0
> *


Puro Ramon Ayancalamadre!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 07:25 PM~19759799
> *Puro Ramon Ayancalamadre!
> *



Pedro Infaltalavoz


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

The following event is for my select baseball team, hope everyone can come and support us: MY LIFE of Baseball and Lowriding together !


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Jan 31 2011, 03:27 PM~19747631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 *WUT UP RIDAZ....WELL JUST LET PEOPLE NO THAT HAS ANY THOUGHT OF ENTERING THE RAFFLE...THE TATTOO WILL BE DONE AT A TATTO SHOP...ALL STERILE EQUIPMENT...IF ANYONE IS IN THE AREA AND WANNA SEE MY PORTFOLIO..I JUST MOVED SHOPS, I'M CURRENTLY WORKING ON THE NORTHWEST AT...KLIKAS' TATTOO PARLOR..8650 n. HOUSTON ROSLYN...WE R OPEN TUES-SUN.....12PM-10PM...CLOSED MONDAYS...U CAN FIND ME ON FACEBOOK....OR MY NUMBER IS ON THE BOTTOM...SEE YA AT THE BENEFIT....:cool*:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Feb 1 2011, 09:27 PM~19760487
> *WUT UP RIDAZ....WELL JUST LET PEOPLE NO THAT HAS ANY THOUGHT OF ENTERING THE RAFFLE...THE TATTOO WILL BE DONE AT A TATTO SHOP...ALL STERILE EQUIPMENT...IF ANYONE IS IN THE AREA AND WANNA SEE MY PORTFOLIO..I JUST MOVED SHOPS, I'M CURRENTLY WORKING ON THE NORTHWEST AT...KLIKAS' TATTOO PARLOR..8650 n. HOUSTON ROSLYN...WE R OPEN TUES-SUN.....12PM-10PM...CLOSED MONDAYS...U CAN FIND ME ON FACEBOOK....OR MY NUMBER IS ON THE BOTTOM...SEE YA AT THE BENEFIT....:cool:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 1 2011, 09:11 PM~19760309
> *Pedro Infaltalavoz
> *


Ricardo Montalbanalgas


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 1 2011, 07:13 PM~19760332
> *The following event is for my select baseball team, hope everyone can come and support us: MY LIFE of Baseball and Lowriding together !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 1 2011, 04:46 PM~19758775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

EMPIRE WILL BE THERE


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 08:22 PM~19761216
> *Ricardo Montalbanalgas
> *


Alfredo avesesmefia :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 1 2011, 09:38 PM~19762518
> *
> 
> EMPIRE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

WE MAKE ARE TEMPLATES AT SOUTHSIDE. NOT ORDER THEM OFF OF EBAY.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 1 2011, 10:09 PM~19762946
> *WE MAKE ARE TEMPLATES AT SOUTHSIDE. NOT ORDER THEM OFF OF EBAY.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 31 2011, 09:50 PM~19751974
> *bad news for one of my fellow car club members.ness's brother in law.. pray for him
> was shot and killed early this morning... houston stylez is here for you bro ,we family..
> 
> ...


that over here by my house :angel:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB OF HOUSTON TEXAS WAS STARTED 02/02/2002 BY MANDO "GOOFY" HERNANDEZ. EMPIRE IS A GROUP OF FAMILY AND FRIENDS WHO ARE DEDICATED TO THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE.WE ARE MOVITED TO BE A STRONG CLUB IN THE HOUSTON AREA AND WE TAKE PRIDE IN ARE RIDES. WE ARE ALSO PROUD MEMBERS OF THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL. IF ITS A CAR SHOW,HANG OUT,CHARITY EVENT OR PICNIC WE WILL ALWAYS BE THERE TO SUPPORT AND REPRESENT OUR EMPIRE...*








*EMPEROR LORD GOOFY and VICE LORD HAM
LORDS OF THE EMPIRE*

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO ALL MY BROTHERS REPPIN EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB 
02/02/02....*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 1 2011, 11:05 PM~19763645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

COME OUT AND SUPPORT..THIS FAMILY LOST EVERYTHING IN A HOUSE FIRE


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2011, 12:05 AM~19763645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2011, 01:05 AM~19763645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

good morning H-Town! say warm


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

So far looking good for the 12th for Shorty's Benefit.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 1 2011, 10:09 PM~19762946
> *FOR THE HATERS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 there goes my clamp, need to go pick it up, they aint cheap :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 1 2011, 11:05 PM~19763645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 10:26 AM~19765498
> *:0  there goes my clamp, need to go pick it up, they aint cheap :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 1 2011, 11:38 PM~19762520
> *Alfredo avesesmefia :biggrin:
> *


Cornelio Reynomames


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 08:52 AM~19765628
> *Cornelio Reynomames
> *


lmao, este way


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 08:48 AM~19765605
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


totally forgot about it :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 1 2011, 10:09 PM~19762946
> *WE MAKE ARE TEMPLATES AT SOUTHSIDE. NOT ORDER THEM OFF OF EBAY.
> *


be carefull with this area is real weak were there is the triangle on the frame rail going towards the 2 bushings area but just put you a 3/8 plate under it and you be goodon the same triangle shape grabing the bushing area and the frame rail


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Feb 2 2011, 10:06 AM~19766117
> *be carefull with this area is real weak were there is the triangle on the frame rail going towards the 2 bushings area but just put you a 3/8 plate under it and you be goodon the same triangle shape grabing the bushing area and the frame rail
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*ATTENTION LA PORTE CITIZENS:

Electrical utilities state-wide have begun rotating blackouts to compensate for extraordinary electricity demands caused by the extreme cold weather. Rotating blackouts are controlled, temporary interruptions of electric service, typically lasting 10-45 minutes.

We do not know how long the need for these rotating blackouts will last. Residents and businesses are urged to reduce their electricity use to the lowest level possible. Turn off unnecessary lights, appliances, and electronic equipment. If you have any questions, please call your electrical service provider.*

I'm sure it's going to be like this all over harris county for the next few days.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 10:43 AM~19766407
> *ATTENTION LA PORTE CITIZENS:
> 
> Electrical utilities state-wide have begun rotating blackouts to compensate for extraordinary electricity demands caused by the extreme cold weather. Rotating blackouts are controlled, temporary interruptions of electric service, typically lasting 10-45 minutes.
> ...


it happend this morning at fresno tx where im currently working :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 12:45 PM~19766440
> *it happend this morning at fresno tx where im currently working :biggrin:
> *


nombre i was outside yesterday covering the plants and small trees. pinche huevos se hicieron raisins hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 10:48 AM~19766474
> *nombre i was outside yesterday covering the plants and small trees.  pinche huevos se hicieron raisins  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 07:26 AM~19765498
> *:0  there goes my clamp, need to go pick it up, they aint cheap :biggrin:
> *


esa clamp trabaja sola o k? if it does let me borrow it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

where can i mount 520s in houston, looks like tires shops are throwing their bazzokas away  , damm time fly, i member almost every tire shop had one back then


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 2 2011, 11:08 AM~19766610
> *esa clamp trabaja sola o k? if it does let me borrow it!!! :biggrin:
> *


aguevo, tu saves que esa clampa hace maravillas :biggrin: lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 11:09 AM~19766612
> *where can i mount 520s in houston, looks like tires shops are throwing their bazzokas away  , damm time fly, i member almost every tire shop had one back then
> *


llantas el ocho in stafford tx can mount them without damaging the wheels. they are on south main and present st. 

south post oak tire can do it too, but they damaged one of the seals once and i had to reseal the wheel, hadnt been back since.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 11:09 AM~19766612
> *where can i mount 520s in houston, looks like tires shops are throwing their bazzokas away  , damm time fly, i member almost every tire shop had one back then
> *


lil shop on edgebrook by old galveston has a bazzoka.. i get mines done there sometimes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that little tire shop in pasadean by arjonas interior shop can do it but they gonna take about 2 hours. :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

thanks homies


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 11:09 AM~19766612
> *where can i mount 520s in houston, looks like tires shops are throwing their bazzokas away  , damm time fly, i member almost every tire shop had one back then
> *


wilcrest and beechnut wayside tires alief tx


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 2 2011, 12:40 PM~19767225
> *wilcrest and beechnut wayside tires  alief tx
> *


orale carnal


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 12:09 PM~19766612
> *where can i mount 520s in houston, looks like tires shops are throwing their bazzokas away  , damm time fly, i member almost every tire shop had one back then
> *


At Jensen
And tidwell corner theres a big yellow shop takes them ten mins for all four


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 2 2011, 01:32 PM~19767666
> *At Jensen
> And tidwell corner theres a big yellow shop takes them ten mins for all four
> *


 :0   10 min is real good


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*NEWEST TATTOO SHOP ON THE NORTHWEST.....8650 N.HOUSTON ROSSLYN....SHOP #281-741-5993(but due tech issues the phone lines r not working, but u can reach me at 832-660-2000)...SPECIALIZING IN BLK AND GRY...PORTRAITS...AND CUSTOM PIECES.....COME THRU AND CK US OUT....WE HAVE FLASH ALSO.....FRM BOOG,STEVE SOTO, JOSE LOPEZ,SPIDER TATTOO TONY, AND MANY MORE KNOWN ARTISTS*....




























COME THRU AND CK US OUT.......


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 2 2011, 01:32 PM~19767666
> *At Jensen
> And tidwell corner theres a big yellow shop takes them ten mins for all four
> *


that shops called nicks


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

man the price of chrome is going up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 2 2011, 04:02 PM~19768866
> *man the price of chrome is going up.
> *


and paint..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 12:09 PM~19766612
> *where can i mount 520s in houston, looks like tires shops are throwing their bazzokas away  , damm time fly, i member almost every tire shop had one back then
> *


TIRE TOWN 
1109 COLLEGE AVE 
SOUTH HOUSTON TX 77587 


this chino has a cheetah

saw it there when i was getting some tires mounted, and he said he knows how to use it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94+Feb 2 2011, 02:32 PM~19767666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea that place...i used to get my whitewalls cut back then...didnt know they where still around :wow:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 1 2011, 11:05 PM~19763645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

empire is the club for me homie ,bad ass


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

02/02/02


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 2 2011, 04:47 PM~19769327
> *TIRE TOWN
> 1109 COLLEGE AVE
> SOUTH HOUSTON TX 77587
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 2 2011, 05:35 PM~19769830
> *  02/02/02
> *


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 2 2011, 01:19 PM~19766682
> *lil shop on edgebrook by old galveston has a bazzoka.. i get mines done there sometimes
> *


I been driving all the way to Lockwood to get mine done, You know how much they charge?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 01:09 PM~19766612
> *where can i mount 520s in houston, looks like tires shops are throwing their bazzokas away  , damm time fly, i member almost every tire shop had one back then
> *


MACIAS #1 IN BAYTOWN.....THATS WHERE I GOT MINE DONE


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

selling my 13x7 daytons double stamp ,,,,with or without spinners ...3 bar superswepts..in like ((new ))condition,,no leaking spokes or curb rash,,.call me 832-860-0088,,leave message if answer....will get some better pics when weather get better ...1300 with spinners or 950 without


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Feb 2 2011, 07:01 PM~19770867
> *MACIAS #1 IN BAYTOWN.....THATS WHERE I GOT MINE DONE
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 2 2011, 08:15 PM~19771016
> *selling my 13x7 daytons double stamp ,,,,with or without spinners ...3 bar superswepts..in like ((new ))condition,,no leaking spokes or curb rash,,.call me 832-860-0088,,leave message if answer....will get some better pics when weather get better ...1300 with spinners or 950 without
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Getting ready at Emiliano's in Pasadena*


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 12:09 PM~19766612
> *where can i mount 520s in houston, looks like tires shops are throwing their bazzokas away  , damm time fly, i member almost every tire shop had one back then
> *


OTC on Shaver did last time I was there


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 08:37 PM~19772027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 2 2011, 07:15 PM~19771016
> *selling my 13x7 daytons double stamp ,,,,with or without spinners ...3 bar superswepts..in like ((new ))condition,,no leaking spokes or curb rash,,.call me 832-860-0088,,leave message if answer....will get some better pics when weather get better ...1300 with spinners or 950 without
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 2 2011, 10:42 PM~19772086
> *OTC on Shaver did last time I was there
> *


Thanks Blake for donating sausage (no ****) and also to your car club for coming through with 10 boxes.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 09:45 PM~19772135
> *Thanks Blake for donating sausage (no ****) and also to your car club for coming through with 10 boxes.
> *


no problem Bro! We will be there to support on the 12th as well


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 2 2011, 10:49 PM~19772186
> *no problem Bro! We will be there to support on the 12th as well
> *


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 09:37 PM~19772027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER559_@Feb 3 2011, 12:39 AM~19773616
> *LEGACY CAR CLUB OF FRESNO DOIN THERE OWN SANTANA 64 ON A RAG TOP DAM IT LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK..
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 2 2011, 07:15 PM~19771016
> *selling my 13x7 daytons double stamp ,,,,with or without spinners ...3 bar superswepts..in like ((new ))condition,,no leaking spokes or curb rash,,.call me 832-860-0088,,leave message if answer....will get some better pics when weather get better ...1300 with spinners or 950 without
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2011, 09:26 AM~19765498
> *:0  there goes my clamp, need to go pick it up, they aint cheap :biggrin:
> *


Ouch!!!! That one had to hurt bro..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 2 2011, 09:37 PM~19772027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thur
Fri
Sat
Sun
Mon
Tues
Wed
Thur
Fri
*Sat*

almost there.

For the car clubs and individuals that are bringing briskets and other items for the food part, please don't forget drop off is at TEJANOHITSRADIO station in the two story building with the number 6200 on it. *Drop off time is 7pm-10pm TUESDAY NIGHT FEBRUARY 8TH.*Thanks,
 
dj


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*Triple Tejano Thursday on TEJANOHITSRADIO starts right now*_


http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

(spam)


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 09:00 AM~19776369
> *Triple Tejano Thursday on TEJANOHITSRADIO starts right now
> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> 
> ...



Jammin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 3 2011, 11:04 AM~19776396
> *Jammin
> *


Thanks, all day Friday starting at noon will be jamming. D.J.'s lined up and an unplugged performance by Delirio around 7pm. I'm pulling out my Hohner Corona II to do my "Polka De El Tiburon" you don't want to miss it! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*ADDED TO THE BENEFIT:

A MECHANICAL BULL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! BETS???? CAR CLUB VS CAR CLUB??? ROBERTO G AKA CHICKEN LITTLE VS 713LOWRIDERBOY AKA TRUUUCHITA JR????*_


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill donate 20 if robertog wears a wig and rides the bull.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2011, 11:48 AM~19776724
> *ill donate 20 if robertog wears a wig and rides the bull.
> *


i'll put 20 on top of that if roberto g wins against 713lowriderboy. LOL

btw, the event will be recorded from beginning to start. the highlights will be put on a dvd and sold a few weeks later hopefully.


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 09:23 AM~19776538
> *ADDED TO THE BENEFIT:
> 
> A MECHANICAL BULL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!  BETS????  CAR CLUB VS CAR CLUB???  ROBERTO G AKA CHICKEN LITTLE VS 713LOWRIDERBOY AKA TRUUUCHITA JR????
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok ok 30 bucks for 713lowrider to get on the bull , robertog holds on to him while wearing a wing...its all fun :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2011, 09:59 AM~19776799
> *ok ok 30 bucks for 713lowrider to get on the bull , robertog holds on to him while wearing a wing...its all fun  :biggrin:
> *


Ill put $30 on that too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2011, 11:59 AM~19776799
> *ok ok 30 bucks for 713lowrider to get on the bull , robertog holds on to him while wearing a wig...its all fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TEJANOHITSRADIO DJ's will be going against each other. Bet winnings going towards Shorty's benefit on this one. :biggrin: D.J. that stays on the longest (no ****) will get Braggin' Rights :cheesy:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2011, 10:48 AM~19776724
> *ill donate 20 if robertog wears a wig and rides the bull.
> *


im down but whats going on??? what event is this?? im lost


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Feb 3 2011, 12:03 PM~19776831
> *im down but whats going on??? what event is this?? im lost
> *


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

i got a bunch of reading to do


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Feb 3 2011, 12:08 PM~19776856
> * i got a bunch of reading to do
> *


you got 10 days to catch up. :buttkick:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 3 2011, 11:23 AM~19776538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2011, 12:14 PM~19776901
> * Orale!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> I doubt that!
> ...


it's all in fun man. this will definately make the dvd recording. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 10:10 AM~19776871
> *you got 10 days to catch up.  :buttkick:
> *


more like 10 days to finish the 65 and bust it out at the benefit :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 12:15 PM~19776910
> *it's all in fun man.  this will definately make the dvd recording.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 11:10 AM~19776871
> *you got 10 days to catch up.  :buttkick:
> *


i hardly get on here now...and when i do i go to post your ride section.. just got on cus i got a text that just said houston topic


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2011, 11:16 AM~19776917
> *more like 10 days to finish the 65 and bust it out at the benefit  :0
> *


lol i gave up already that shit is for ballers


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2011, 11:16 AM~19776918
> *  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Feb 3 2011, 12:21 PM~19776971
> *:wave:
> *


:| 

BE READY! 2/12/11  :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 09:23 AM~19776538
> *ADDED TO THE BENEFIT:
> 
> A MECHANICAL BULL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!  BETS????  CAR CLUB VS CAR CLUB???  ROBERTO G AKA CHICKEN LITTLE VS 713LOWRIDERBOY AKA TRUUUCHITA JR????
> ...


sign me up.. gotta have a token ***** cowboy there..


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2011, 12:34 PM~19777064
> *sign me up.. gotta have a token ***** cowboy there..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2011, 10:34 AM~19777064
> *sign me up.. gotta have a token ***** cowboy there..
> *


:wow: guess u have experience "riding bucking bulls"?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 09:23 AM~19776538
> *ADDED TO THE BENEFIT:
> 
> A MECHANICAL BULL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!  BETS????  CAR CLUB VS CAR CLUB???  ROBERTO G AKA CHICKEN LITTLE VS 713LOWRIDERBOY AKA TRUUUCHITA JR????
> ...


LMAO


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 3 2011, 10:01 AM~19776808
> *Ill put $30 on that too
> *


+ another 30, lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 1 2011, 02:52 PM~19756833
> *I got a pre-Benefit interview with Delirio who will be performing an unplugged session on air and also with Shorty's sons aka V-BOYS who will be updating the folks on his condition and in regards to the benefit.
> 
> SPECIAL BONUS!!!!
> ...



<span style=\'color:red\'>_*It's on tomorrow night, included in the interview is the young Mariachi singer Giana Mijares.

Don't forget I'll be playing an Unplugged version of my upcoming hit "La Polka De El Tiburon" already got my Flying Accordion ready*_ hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 11:32 AM~19777484
> *It's on tomorrow night, included in the interview is the young Mariachi singer Giana Mijares.
> 
> Don't forget I'll be playing an Unplugged version of my upcoming hit "La Polka De El Tiburon"  already got my Flying Accordion ready  hno:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2011, 01:36 PM~19777519
> *:wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


puro firi firi compa' :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 10:23 AM~19776538
> *ADDED TO THE BENEFIT:
> 
> A MECHANICAL BULL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!  BETS????  CAR CLUB VS CAR CLUB???  ROBERTO G AKA CHICKEN LITTLE VS 713LOWRIDERBOY AKA TRUUUCHITA JR????
> ...



I GOT 20 ON CHICKEN LITTLE :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 3 2011, 02:48 PM~19778037
> *I GOT 20 ON CHICKEN LITTLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 3 2011, 11:27 AM~19777443
> *:wow: guess u have experience "riding bucking bulls"?
> *


no ****


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 3 2011, 01:28 PM~19777458
> *+ another 30, lol
> *


So we are up to $90 for mijo and 713 to ride the bull TOGETHER. I know if the bid gets high enough we can make this happen.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 3 2011, 03:43 PM~19779310
> *So we are up to $90 for mijo and 713 to ride the bull TOGETHER. I know if the bid gets high enough we can make this happen.
> *


hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2011, 03:34 PM~19779232
> *no ****
> *


all **** queer bait!!! :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 3 2011, 01:48 PM~19778037
> *I GOT 20 ON CHICKEN LITTLE  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Goofy is gonna go from a Caddy to VW....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 3 2011, 12:48 PM~19778037
> *I GOT 20 ON CHICKEN LITTLE  :biggrin:
> *


I got 40 on lowriderboy


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOW_INC_@Feb 3 2011, 08:43 PM~19780770
> *I got 40 on lowriderboy
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 3 2011, 07:17 PM~19781128
> *
> *


how's roland doing??


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 3 2011, 07:36 PM~19781392
> *how's roland doing??
> *


Wut up cali. He doin good.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Feb 3 2011, 07:50 PM~19781575
> *Wut up cali. He doin good.
> *


everything is everything.. and thats good to hear..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 3 2011, 05:27 PM~19779694
> *Goofy is gonna go from a Caddy to VW....LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individualsms_@Jan 4 2011, 08:12 PM~19503474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just incase anyone has sum change they wanna spend .......... for sale 35k obo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2011, 11:36 PM~19752667
> *Im lookin for some black dish,black spoke 13s ASAP Hit me up.713-303-5056
> *


Anyone???? :dunno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Since peeps are betting on me & chicken little I bet $20 that I stay on longer that him!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2011, 09:55 PM~19783105
> *Since peeps are betting on me & chicken little I bet $20 that I stay on longer that him!
> *


gay!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2011, 12:19 AM~19783392
> *gay!
> *


bet some $ Cali


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2011, 10:27 PM~19783502
> *bet some $ Cali
> *


im not betting on which one of u **** could stay on a mechanical bull the longest..but i will laugh before and after it happens :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2011, 11:36 PM~19752667
> *Im lookin for some black dish,black spoke 13s ASAP Hit me up.713-303-5056
> *


thought the homie lonestar had some black wheels?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 3 2011, 04:27 PM~19779694
> *Goofy is gonna go from a Caddy to VW....LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol :rofl:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oh yeah


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anybody riding tonite!!!!!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

shop owners car clubs ,,whoever,,,,,,engine hoist and engine stand for sale,,,in good condition..make offer got to go....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 4 2011, 07:12 AM~19785460
> *anybody riding tonite!!!!!!!!
> *



been ridding since 5 am 

iced out fleetwood 

:happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 4 2011, 07:22 AM~19785485
> *shop owners car clubs ,,whoever,,,,,,engine hoist and engine stand for sale,,,in good condition..make offer got to go....
> *


sold my last one on craigslist in like 15 mins


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Feb 4 2011, 02:17 AM~19785009
> *thought the homie lonestar had some black wheels?
> *


i do. not in a hurry to sell.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 4 2011, 06:12 AM~19785460
> *anybody riding tonite!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 4 2011, 08:12 AM~19785460
> *anybody riding tonite!!!!!!!!
> *


READY! hno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 11:42 AM~19777565
> *puro firi firi compa'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Feb 4 2011, 08:02 AM~19785908
> *READY! hno:
> 
> 
> ...


over 200 hundred accidents since midnight :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Feb 4 2011, 03:17 AM~19785009
> *thought the homie lonestar had some black wheels?
> *


Not a big fan of roadstars. No offense


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

shyt these mofokas trying to send me out in the feild, im comfy in the office... 

mejor me voy hacer pendejo in the warehouse....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 11:09 AM~19786290
> *shyt these mofokas trying to send me out in the feild, im comfy in the office...
> 
> mejor me voy hacer pendejo in the warehouse....
> *


no tengas miedo :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 09:09 AM~19786290
> *shyt these mofokas trying to send me out in the feild, im comfy in the office...
> 
> mejor me voy hacer pendejo in the warehouse....
> *


buena idea :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 11:19 AM~19786363
> *buena idea bro'der :biggrin:
> *


fixed


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 3 2011, 04:27 PM~19779694
> *Goofy is gonna go from a Caddy to VW....LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2011, 10:12 AM~19786318
> *no tengas miedo  :biggrin:
> *


ill call you if i flip over one of these box trucks then :wow:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 11:34 AM~19786440
> *ill call you if i flip over one of these box trucks then  :wow:
> *


saw that on 610 was like wtf?? lol :|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 11:34 AM~19786440
> *ill call you if i flip over one of these box trucks then  :wow:
> *


i'll be there  :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

people dont know how to drive i sware


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 4 2011, 11:11 AM~19786735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nor listen to authorities

glad my commute was all of 5 min...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19786881
> *ruthless!
> nor listen to authorities
> glad my commute was all of 5 min...
> *


ppl lackin common sence!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 11:41 AM~19786947
> *ppl lackin common sence!!!
> *


and alot of em 

map full of red

thank god its lunch time


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Feb 2 2011, 03:17 PM~19768428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 4 2011, 11:41 AM~19786947
> *ppl lackin common sence!!!
> *


common sense ain't common


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 31 2011, 06:05 PM~19749178
> *FEDEX stopped by and dropped off some more chrome goodies today. Pics later
> *



WERES THE PICS


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 4 2011, 11:41 AM~19787434
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 4 2011, 12:05 PM~19787600
> *:uh:
> *


estan abiertios los jonkes way>>>


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19782151
> *just incase anyone has sum change they wanna spend .......... for sale 35k obo
> *


 :wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 4 2011, 12:05 PM~19787600
> *:uh:
> *











hno: hno:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2011, 09:59 AM~19786236
> *Not a big fan of roadstars. No offense
> *


oh i thought they were zeniths still clean


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:05 PM~19787609
> *estan abiertios los jonkes way>>>
> *


  seme cogelaron los huevos


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Feb 4 2011, 12:11 PM~19787650
> *oh i thought they were zeniths still clean
> *


al has the zeniths on the 67, not black dish though.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:05 PM~19787609
> *estan abiertios los jonkes way>>>
> *


sere ahora


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 4 2011, 12:11 PM~19787655
> * seme cogelaron los huevos
> *


echate agua caliente wey necesito una computadora pal la ford 93 wey


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19782151
> *just incase anyone has sum change they wanna spend .......... for sale 35k obo
> *


03 for 2000dollar eletric proble


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 4 2011, 12:18 PM~19787714
> *sere ahora
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2TNs1WwgJ4


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 4 2011, 12:23 PM~19787756
> *03 for 2000dollar eletric proble
> *


te doy mil wey :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:23 PM~19787750
> *echate agua caliente wey necesito una computadora pal la ford 93 wey
> *


me quemo el pito :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 3 2011, 12:34 PM~19777064
> *sign me up.. gotta have a token ***** cowboy there..
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 4 2011, 12:26 PM~19787780
> *me quemo el pito  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2011, 12:22 PM~19786814
> *people dont know how to drive i sware
> *


no shit, every over pass I passed I seen at least 1-3 car pile up...........and you guys say us slant eyes cant drive :scrutinize:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:24 PM~19787762
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2TNs1WwgJ4
> *


 :biggrin: ya se


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0 :0 :biggrin: 
WE BACK YARD HOMIES


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:30 PM~19787805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha, no manches :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 01:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...



*that man said STFU*


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:25 PM~19787773
> *te doy mil wey  :biggrin:
> *


e los otro mil te lodoy en piketes :cheesy:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


   Thats how u do dat shit lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 12:37 PM~19787860
> *that man said STFU
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 4 2011, 12:40 PM~19787882
> *   Thats how u do dat shit lol
> *


lol, i know, that shit is 100% hood, but works perfect :biggrin: , gets the job done easy


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:24 PM~19787762
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2TNs1WwgJ4
> *


tu camarada el brown


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 02:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:43 PM~19787913
> *tu camarada el brown
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:43 PM~19787913
> *tu camarada el brown
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:49 PM~19787963
> *:biggrin:
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:43 PM~19787913
> *tu camarada el brown
> 
> 
> ...


No mas la Mia les cabe


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:42 PM~19787903
> *lol, i know, that shit is 100% hood, but works perfect :biggrin: , gets the job done easy
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:57 PM~19788050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha no manches
here some real music my granpas :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY8zyShgMLE


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 01:02 PM~19788082
> *ha no manches
> here some real music my granpas :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY8zyShgMLE
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 02:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


I can dig it! :smokin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:42 PM~19787903
> *lol, i know, that shit is 100% hood, but works perfect :biggrin: , gets the job done easy
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 3 2011, 11:42 AM~19777565
> *puro firi firi compa'  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who's that latin tu tio???????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Feb 4 2011, 01:25 PM~19788264
> *who's that latin tu tio???????
> *


setting urself up :happysad:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 12:07 PM~19787630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: ay guey looks like is cold out there....


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


esta quedando chingon boiler...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2011, 01:27 PM~19788279
> *setting urself up  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Feb 4 2011, 01:34 PM~19788317
> *:wow:  :wow:  ay guey looks like is cold out there....
> *


ta bien frio compa ni como salir a jalar


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:42 PM~19787903
> *lol, i know, that shit is 100% hood, but works perfect :biggrin: , gets the job done easy
> *


yep.. and got me under there paintin bellys..:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Feb 4 2011, 01:34 PM~19788317
> *:wow:  :wow:  ay guey looks like is cold out there....
> *


que onda carnal, it is damm cold


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2011, 01:45 PM~19788401
> *yep.. and got me under their bellys..:biggrin:
> *


more ****?? :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2011, 01:45 PM~19788401
> *yep.. and got me under there paintin bellys..:biggrin:
> *


lol, yup, i promisse next build up, i ll have a car lift :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2011, 01:47 PM~19788421
> *more ****??  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u been chassin sic all over lil :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 01:48 PM~19788435
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  u been chassin sic all over lil :biggrin:
> *


still far away.. in one day he made tooooooooooo many gay advances i almost slapped his ass... (no ****)


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2011, 01:51 PM~19788456
> *still far away.. in one day he made tooooooooooo many gay advances i almost slapped his ass... (no ****)
> *


over limit uh? :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow+Feb 4 2011, 01:42 PM~19788387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


q.vole carnal. lo bueno que aqui nomas callo pokito hielo anoche... :cheesy: pero 2 dias despues de navidad calleron como 15"' de nieve.... :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 01:54 PM~19788472
> *over limit uh? :biggrin:
> *


***** said he had to lube the inside of his telescopic..i was thinking why would he say something stupid like that and then i looked over at him and he was stroking his cylinder from the elco like a penis.. :uh: gay bcuz it was like 4 other guys there...sic713=all ****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 4 2011, 01:47 PM~19788421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2011, 02:28 PM~19788678
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> :run:
> ...


so which statement was a lie??? thought so, *** boy


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2011, 01:57 PM~19788486
> ****** said he had to lube the inside of his telescopic..i was thinking why would he say something stupid like that and then i looked over at him and he was stroking his cylinder from the elco like a penis.. :uh:  gay bcuz it was like 4 other guys there...sic713=all ****
> *


hmm, sic is gona have to stay away from all those paint chemics :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 02:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 02:32 PM~19788703
> *hmm, sic is gona have to stay away from all those paint  chemics :biggrin:
> *


its not the paint :0 he has another bad habit


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 4 2011, 01:45 PM~19788401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 all that ballin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Feb 4 2011, 02:31 PM~19788699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2011, 02:51 PM~19788836
> *all of it. beside the telescopic shit..
> 
> no cali just a bored ass.. thats all
> ...


lol.. right..


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 01:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: chingon homie hay la llevas


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

anyone need?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 04:35 PM~19789612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reverse lights for my elco. :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2011, 05:36 PM~19789625
> *reverse lights for my elco. :0
> *


possible!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 04:40 PM~19789673
> *possible!
> *


hno:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 02:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Feb 4 2011, 03:25 PM~19788264
> *who's that latin tu tio???????
> *


yes, de chicago, il


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*a week and 15 hours away til this benefit. no show tonight as far as interviews and my FLYING ACCORDION performance. We'll do that on Tuesday on my brother's mixshow at the station. That Tuesday make sure to drop off the briskets, sausage, etc.. so that we can have everything ready Saturday morning. Kick back at the station if you would like and enjoy the tunes.* 

*D.J. Snyper mixing it up tonight though if anyone wants to tune in and enjoy. Don't forget for those Tejano fans, MARCH 13TH is the Go Tejano Superfest (same day as the GO MOJADO day at the Houston Rodeo). *


----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 01:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


 Lookin good bro.... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what up , cruise tomorrow, yall ****** got heater in the low???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 3 2011, 04:27 PM~19779694
> *Goofy is gonna go from a Caddy to VW....LOL  :biggrin:
> *


check this one out ALEX... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

over 800 car wrecks today in houston. lmfao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 11:20 PM~19791804
> *check this one out ALEX... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2011, 11:27 PM~19791851
> *over 800 car wrecks today in houston. lmfao
> *


i'm sure a lot of them are folks trying to get out of a car payment :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2011, 09:28 PM~19791865
> *i'm sure a lot of them are folks trying to get out of a car payment  :biggrin:
> *


all good until the insurance pays out less than what they owe lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2011, 09:27 PM~19791851
> *over 800 car wrecks today in houston. lmfao
> *


MF's that dont have pto or vacation time... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 09:32 PM~19791896
> *MF's that dont have pto or vacation time... :biggrin:
> *


i took a day without pay today. rather save my pto for a real vacation :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2011, 11:32 PM~19791893
> *all good until the insurance pays out less than what they owe lol
> *


very true


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2011, 09:34 PM~19791909
> *i took a day without pay today. rather save my pto for a real vacation  :happysad:
> *


i wish the job would lets us take an LA but must be approved two weeks inadvance :uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

fuck working for the men i realized that there is nothing like your own bussines . you decide your own hours pay and vacation but you got to keep the discipline. no matter what possition you hold or how long you been there you still got to answer to some one . just my two cents :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2011, 11:36 PM~19752667
> *Im lookin for some black dish,black spoke 13s ASAP Hit me up.713-303-5056
> *



Anyone? What about some all chrome?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Tomorrow
Sat Feb 5,11
House Fire Benefit
Nick's Drive Inn
55 Berry Rd.
Giving out best of show car, truck, and bike.thanks to shorty's and boiler for coming out to do the car hop.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 11:51 PM~19792037
> *fuck working for the men i realized that there is nothing like your own bussines . you decide your own hours pay and vacation but you got to keep the discipline. no matter what possition you hold or how long you been there you still got to answer to some one . just my two cents  :biggrin:
> *


good luck in the future. no 401k nor social security checks. puro scraping pennies for juuu!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 10:32 PM~19791896
> *MF's that dont have pto or vacation time... :biggrin:
> *


have both and flex time and floating holidays

but i still went, being that its not far...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2011, 10:27 PM~19791851
> *over 800 car wrecks today in houston. lmfao
> *


good time to know paint and body


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 5 2011, 12:20 AM~19792297
> *have both and flex time and floating holidays
> 
> but i still went, being that its not far...
> *


asked for this day off on monday. daycare was going to be closed today so i spent the day with the kids. they ought to give us a break in $ being that i pay 1200/month for daycare only. :angry:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2011, 10:34 PM~19791909
> *i took a day without pay today. rather save my pto for a real vacation  :happysad:
> *


been off all week, and still have 4 weeks vacation to go :happysad:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 4 2011, 10:20 PM~19792297
> *have both and flex time and floating holidays
> 
> but i still went, being that its not far...
> *


shit fuck that ice.... dude died on i10 east @ normandy this morning... i take i10east to wk...that could have been me


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

need 5 155 /80/13 tires if any onne got some new one hit me up asap at 8328774057


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

need 5 155 /80/13 tires if any onne got some new one hit me up asap at 8328774057


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 4 2011, 10:38 PM~19792476
> *need  5  155 /80/13 tires if any onne got some new one hit me up asap at 8328774057
> *


My brother :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 4 2011, 10:48 PM~19792550
> *
> *


all went well today with my brothers


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 10:47 PM~19792547
> *My brother  :0
> *


whats up homie


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 4 2011, 10:51 PM~19792567
> *whats up homie
> *


ready for tomorrow night..... all them coronas :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

budda and mike wut it do homies


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 10:52 PM~19792583
> *ready for tomorrow night.....  all them coronas  :cheesy:
> *


hell yeah put down for the e


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 10:51 PM~19792565
> *all went well today with my brothers
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 3 2011, 12:26 PM~19777435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 te rayastes homie


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 4 2011, 10:58 PM~19792645
> *looks like coca pearl
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 12:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> *


:tears:



































:buttkick:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ufc going down......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2011, 10:13 PM~19792225
> *good luck in the future.  no 401k nor social security checks.  puro scraping pennies for juuu!
> *


that why you save and invest sr caca. god willing everything goes good i wont need none of that i dont like to depend on the goverment


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 11:37 PM~19792461
> *shit fuck that ice.... dude died on i10 east  @ normandy this morning... i take i10east to wk...that could have been me
> *


i wouldnt have died

i never die


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fk mayne

thought they were gona shut school down today too...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Feb 4 2011, 01:10 PM~19788169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya mero homie, still working on that engine compartment  



thanks for the props homies, thats my motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Feb 4 2011, 12:35 PM~19787843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 4 2011, 11:23 PM~19792803
> *:tears:
> 
> *


pobrecito, ya no llores, te quedo el saco :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 5 2011, 09:19 AM~19794252
> *
> *


u sell that LS yet..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2011, 09:34 AM~19794319
> *u sell that LS yet..
> *


gone


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2011, 10:05 PM~19792161
> *Anyone? What about some all chrome?
> *


You need something nice for that drop bro, cross the bridge and come get these


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

JUST ADDED: BEST vehicle sittin on DUB's


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 10:20 PM~19791804
> *check this one out ALEX... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

wanted, 4 1/2 ton coils, anybody?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 09:20 PM~19791804
> *check this one out ALEX... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 10:51 PM~19792037
> *fuck working for the men i realized that there is nothing like your own bussines . you decide your own hours pay and vacation but you got to keep the discipline. no matter what possition you hold or how long you been there you still got to answer to some one . just my two cents  :biggrin:
> *


True....


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 4 2011, 11:53 PM~19792597
> *budda and mike wut it do homies
> *


what up goofy how ya doing?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 5 2011, 08:38 AM~19793725
> *that why you save and invest sr caca. god willing everything goes good i wont need none of that i dont like to depend on the goverment
> *


lmao! ok. time to move out of your pops garage though before you call yourself a business man  investing in yonkes is not a future. :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 5 2011, 01:55 PM~19794999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


northside or where? i'm about to head out to pick up some parts and wouldn't mind swinging by it.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 09:51 PM~19792037
> *fuck working for the men i realized that there is nothing like your own bussines . you decide your own hours pay and vacation but you got to keep the discipline. no matter what possition you hold or how long you been there you still got to answer to some one . just my two cents  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: ok you fired bete aputir aotrolado :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2011, 12:59 PM~19795007
> *northside or where?  i'm about to head out to pick up some parts and wouldn't mind swinging by it.
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&sugexp=l...ved=0CCkQnwIwAw


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 5 2011, 02:03 PM~19795032
> *:wow: ok you fired bete aputir aotrolado :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 4 2011, 09:51 PM~19792037
> *fuck working for the men i realized that there is nothing like your own bussines . you decide your own hours pay and vacation but you got to keep the discipline. no matter what possition you hold or how long you been there you still got to answer to some one . just my two cents  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: ok you fired bete aputir aotrolado :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Feb 4 2011, 09:20 PM~19791804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*COME THRU...U WANNA STAMP URSELF WITH UR FAV CLUB...I GOT YA....I WILL HOOK YO ASS UP.....WITH SOME SIK ART.....HIT ME UP....DNT FORGET BOUT THE TATTOO RAFFLE.....WILL UP AND EFFECT NEXT WEEKEND....*


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin: its sat.....clear weather... anyone rollin their garage anchors tonite :dunno: ...........kenith :naughty:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2011, 12:55 PM~19794702
> *wanted, 4 1/2 ton coils, anybody?
> *












I still got these? Pm me we can work something out


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)

http://enews.earthlink.net/article/us?guid...33-7344a8bf694c


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 5 2011, 03:29 PM~19796089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone got a new or clean use setup for sale


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Www.legendaryinktattoo.com PUTTIN THIS OUT HERE FOR MY BROTHA FROM ANODA MOTHA.....LEGENDARY INK NOW OPEN AND RUNNIN FOR THE BEST ART IN HTOWN COME FUCK WIT MY ***** DANNY BLU ON JONES RD BY 1960......2817773925....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 5 2011, 12:55 PM~19794702
> *wanted, 4 1/2 ton coils, anybody?
> *


What you need those for???? :scrutinize:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Feb 5 2011, 04:45 PM~19796480
> *What you need those for????  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: ,


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 5 2011, 06:42 PM~19796461
> *Www.legendaryinktattoo.com PUTTIN THIS OUT HERE FOR MY BROTHA FROM ANODA MOTHA.....LEGENDARY INK NOW OPEN AND RUNNIN FOR THE BEST ART IN HTOWN COME FUCK WIT MY ***** DANNY BLU ON JONES RD BY 1960......2817773925....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 5 2011, 03:36 PM~19795532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I no that area


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone rollin to prince burger tonight???????????


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 5 2011, 06:11 PM~19796617
> *anyone rollin to prince burger tonight???????????
> *


 :dunno: Good question


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

been ridin in da elco all day.. too cold tonight and i dont got heat.. plus that bitch on e


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hitting the streets


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

1 deep, or 10 deep.. 
we ride


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 11:32 AM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


   ESTA CHINGON CABRON!!! :biggrin: PERO PARQUE ERES TAN GATCHO.... :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79+Feb 5 2011, 11:22 AM~19794835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: si sigues asi ya no te voy a llevar al buffet chino wey :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Heading to Prince's on 45 south


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 5 2011, 08:53 PM~19797120
> *
> lo ke tu digas all i know is that by the time im your age i wont be answering to nobody or clocking in or out mija if im bless i shoud be straight thats why im busting my ass right now
> *


ponle ganas guey, 40 is around the corner for you. we'll see.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 5 2011, 06:38 AM~19793725
> *that why you save and invest sr caca. god willing everything goes good i wont need none of that i dont like to depend on the goverment
> *


let me get your social security when you retire if u dont need it :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: lone star
Hey buddy where u at.....We are at Prince's......
:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2011, 11:10 PM~19798046
> *let me get your social security when you retire if u dont need it  :biggrin:
> *


true, he's going to be a self made millionaire. he won't need it then.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 5 2011, 09:21 PM~19798142
> *true, he's going to be a self made millionaire.  he won't need it then.
> *


shit that sounds good to me. but ive learned money isnt everything. simple life is the ticket


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i can make hanging plaque mounts, anyways u want. hand polished stainless steel. better than chrome. another product offered at house of hardlines.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2011, 11:25 PM~19798176
> *shit that sounds good to me.  but ive learned money isnt everything.  simple life is the ticket
> *


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Sat nite at Prince's....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 6 2011, 12:39 AM~19798647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2011, 10:27 PM~19798192
> *i can make hanging plaque mounts, anyways u want. hand polished stainless steel.  better than chrome.  another product offered at house of hardlines.
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS LIKE MY PLAQUE MOUNTS  *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

It wasnt princes burgers but i was rollin.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2011, 11:47 PM~19799029
> *It wasnt princes burgers but i was rollin.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: nice trey


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 6 2011, 12:50 AM~19799041
> *:wow:  :wow: nice trey
> *





Thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2011, 01:47 AM~19799029
> *It wasnt princes burgers but i was rollin.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: what's up nix I see you posted up at the burger stan @ the conner :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 6 2011, 01:15 AM~19799158
> *:wow: what's up nix I see you posted up at the burger stan @ the conner  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2011, 11:47 PM~19799029
> *It wasnt princes burgers but i was rollin.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice! triple black!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2011, 12:51 AM~19799052
> *Thank you sir :biggrin:
> *


fix the column?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 6 2011, 01:37 AM~19799268
> *fix the column?
> *


yeah earlier.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2011, 01:40 AM~19799283
> *yeah earlier.
> *


valenteen said he had a spare i beleive.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 6 2011, 01:45 AM~19799300
> *valenteen said he had a spare i beleive.
> *


I bought one earlier and didnt even use it :dunno: :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2011, 09:25 PM~19798176
> *shit that sounds good to me.  but ive learned money isnt everything.  simple life is the ticket
> *


thats my goal a simple life with out worries not trying to be a millionare . just making a living doing what i like an why not being able to get up and go anywhere when i feel like it with out worring tbhat im going yo miss work and get behind on my bills :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

funeral.

superbowl :ugh:

cruisin :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 6 2011, 09:38 AM~19799908
> *:0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2011, 01:47 AM~19799029
> *It wasnt princes burgers but i was rollin.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 6 2011, 05:18 AM~19799634
> *thats my goal a simple life with out worries not trying to be a millionare . just making a living doing what i like an why not being able to get up and  go anywhere when i feel like it with out worring tbhat im going yo miss work and get behind on my bills  :biggrin:
> *


see you out there next saturday at the benefit since you are your own boss you don't have to go into work. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 6 2011, 10:59 AM~19800912
> *see you out there next saturday at the benefit since you are your own boss you don't have to go into work.  :cheesy:
> *


he should make a nice sized donation too.. making all the monies!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Its showtime!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 6 2011, 11:44 AM~19801199
> *Its showtime!
> *


You mean super bowl


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 6 2011, 12:44 PM~19801199
> *Its showtime!
> *


 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2011, 09:27 PM~19798192
> *i can make hanging plaque mounts, anyways u want. hand polished stainless steel.  better than chrome.  another product offered at house of hardlines.
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 4 2011, 02:32 PM~19787822
> *NO NEED TO TAKE MY SHIT TO A SHOP OR DNT HAVE TO BE KISSIN ASS FOR SPONSORSHIP, dnt need a big ass shop sticker on my front winshield :0  :0  :biggrin:
> WE BACK YARD HOMIES
> 
> ...


MAMALON ESE YA MERO :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Feb 6 2011, 04:32 PM~19803133
> *MAMALON ESE YA MERO :wow:
> *


ya merito carnal, que dice la raza de baytown


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

can you do 3 wheel


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 6 2011, 05:51 PM~19803558
> *
> *


SATURDAY NIGHT FLOWZZZ... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 6 2011, 08:11 PM~19803685
> *SATURDAY NIGHT FLOWZZZ... :biggrin:
> *


Had a great time last night with yall :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 6 2011, 07:38 AM~19799908
> *:0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha 37 degree and a 1/4 off an inch..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 6 2011, 06:06 PM~19803648
> *:ugh: :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: go texans!!!, oh, wait...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 6 2011, 01:27 AM~19798896
> *LOOKS LIKE MY PLAQUE MOUNTS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what's up hugo


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Feb 6 2011, 06:51 PM~19803558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Feb 6 2011, 08:41 PM~19804647
> *:h5:
> *


thanks to Rollerz Only htown chapter, Firme, and Pistoleros for partying with us (EMPIRE)
:biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 6 2011, 08:53 PM~19804718
> *thanks to Rollerz Only htown chapter, Firme, and Pistoleros for partying with us (EMPIRE)
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

painted by Salinas..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 6 2011, 09:11 PM~19804864
> *
> *


 :biggrin: ...u remember this my *****...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 6 2011, 06:24 PM~19803758
> *Had a great time last night with yall  :biggrin:
> *


Saturday Night flo'z :biggrin: 

chocolate thriller and lowregal86


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 6 2011, 09:14 PM~19804898
> *:biggrin: ...u remember this my *****...
> 
> 
> ...


sure do lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 6 2011, 09:21 PM~19804975
> *sure do lol
> *


dont forget Big John and Dena :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

fuck packers and anderson silva...good night....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 6 2011, 07:24 PM~19804075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't take your vitamin c yet old man...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 6 2011, 08:53 PM~19804718
> *thanks to Rollerz Only htown chapter, Firme, and Pistoleros for partying with us (EMPIRE)
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  damnnn what a night i paid for it all on sunday its all good had a badass time :biggrin: and to that nasty ass jeger :barf:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

What are you doing on LIL?Time to go to work Tony.... :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

http://tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 7 2011, 05:59 AM~19807068
> *What are you doing on LIL?Time to go to work Tony.... :biggrin:
> *


lol!!!! :cheesy: I'M WORKING BRO, U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!! THERES MONEY ON LIL TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 7 2011, 06:03 AM~19807078
> *http://tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm
> *


JAMMIN!!! U KNOW VICTORIA AND KENNEDY TEXAS HAVE SOME GOOD TEJANO MUSIC I WAS JAMMIN THAT ALL DAY SUNDAY!!


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 7 2011, 08:07 AM~19807092
> *JAMMIN!!! U KNOW VICTORIA AND KENNEDY TEXAS HAVE SOME GOOD TEJANO MUSIC I WAS JAMMIN THAT ALL DAY SUNDAY!!
> *


Yea, i heard.....  We need to go out there one day... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 6 2011, 09:12 PM~19804877
> *painted by Salinas..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 7 2011, 06:14 AM~19807106
> *Yea, i heard.....   We need to go out there one day... :biggrin:
> *


yeah its nice.. :biggrin: 

hoppers4life, switches4life</span>, NIX CUSTOMS
y tu k haces, get to work cabron.....

<span style=\'color:red\'>nix, nice ride u got...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 7 2011, 09:03 AM~19807078
> *http://tejanohitsradio.com/main.htm
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*ya mero, soo far weather looking good for Saturday*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Feb 6 2011, 06:53 PM~19803574
> *can you do 3 wheel
> *


DO NOT WANT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 09:05 AM~19807273
> *ya mero, soo far weather looking good for Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


CHIDO


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 6 2011, 10:53 PM~19804718
> *thanks to Rollerz Only htown chapter, Firme, and Pistoleros for partying with us (EMPIRE)
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanks for inviting us Goofy, Ham and all the Empire family ... we had a great time


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2011, 11:47 PM~19799029
> *It wasnt princes burgers but i was rollin.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: firme ride


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 7 2011, 08:25 AM~19807139
> *yeah its nice.. :biggrin:
> 
> hoppers4life, switches4life</span>, NIX CUSTOMS
> ...





Thank you sir


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 7 2011, 09:49 AM~19807496
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  firme ride
> *



Appreciate it


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

juz bought another


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:wow: nice ride homie


> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2011, 11:47 PM~19799029
> *It wasnt princes burgers but i was rollin.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 7 2011, 10:37 AM~19807902
> *juz bought another
> 
> 
> ...


one mo for 4 corners


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Feb 7 2011, 10:52 AM~19808012
> *:wow: nice ride homie
> *



Thanks homie. Your red 4 back on the streets yet?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT, SO BRING OUT THE CHILDREN TO ENJOY THE BENEFIT ALSO** *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 12:33 PM~19809033
> *THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT, SO BRING OUT THE CHILDREN TO ENJOY THE BENEFIT ALSO
> *


*

 Its going to be a good day*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 7 2011, 02:36 PM~19809061
> *  Its going to be a good day
> *


Yes sir, thanks to everyone who will make it happen. For the people who are bringning items tomorrow to the station tomorrow (Tuesday 7-10pm), be sure to come between the hours of 7-10pm since no one will be there before nor after time posted. I'll be interviewing Shorty's sons along with the couple of conjunto groups and I'll be taking my _*Flying Accordion *_also. :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2011, 11:16 AM~19808535
> *Thanks homie. Your red 4  back on the streets yet?
> *


not yet still workin on body work 1 side is done so maybe in a few months


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 7 2011, 10:50 AM~19808371
> *one mo for 4 corners
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cuidado 713lowriderboy, roberto g has been practicing hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 02:39 PM~19809603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cruelty to animals

on both subjects


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 6 2011, 09:19 PM~19804443
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what's up hugo
> *


*WHUT UP PERRITO :biggrin: *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 01:39 PM~19809603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that dude is a fool


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 01:39 PM~19809603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 01:39 PM~19809603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** on a mini horse :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 03:39 PM~19809603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Feb 6 2011, 05:53 PM~19803574
> *can you do 3 wheel
> *


easy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:
fkin mijo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

U GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2200695817.html


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2011, 08:22 PM~19811870
> *U GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2200695817.html
> *


wtf!


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: si ese cuttlas feo vale 40 mil el mio vale mas jajajajaja 2500 muy aguevo


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Feb 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19811906
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: si ese cuttlas feo vale 40 mil el mio vale mas jajajajaja 2500 muy aguevo
> *


como vez


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 02:39 PM~19809603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :x:


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

en la pulga lo vende de bolada en la tia pacha jaja


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2011, 08:22 PM~19811870
> *U GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2200695817.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Feb 7 2011, 06:33 PM~19812007
> *en la pulga lo vende de bolada en la tia pacha jaja
> *


lo va a comprar un ranchero chido con votas de aladino :0


----------



## luis salas (Dec 27, 2010)

la neta que si wey andan en mejore trockas que uno jaja


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

jaja


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luis salas_@Feb 7 2011, 07:33 PM~19812007
> *en la pulga lo vende de bolada en la tia pacha jaja
> *


thats where i took that pic rode around for like 5 min


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Feb 6 2011, 10:59 AM~19800912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not yet but i got 12 years till i be 40 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Guadalupe Recio
Not feeling well! 
52 minutes ago via Android · Like · 
Margarito Patino likes this.
Alex Vargas sorry to hear that bro...feel better soon.
35 minutes ago · Like
Guadalupe Recio I hope so Alex. Hopefully I'll recover by Sat.
34 minutes ago · Like
Michael Cato cum in ur tummy.. 
14 minutes ago · Like · 1 person
Guadalupe Recio Wth Darkness?!
13 minutes ago · Like
Michael Cato hahahaaaa
12 minutes ago · Like
Guadalupe Recio ‎:buttkick:
12 minutes ago · Like
Michael Chillemi What's wrong Pinky, too many fruity drinks.....Lmao....713Rooty Tooty Fruity Boy....hahahahaha
4 minutes ago · Like
Alex Vargas that's what is wrong with darkness when he feels sick.... cum in his tummy...
4 minutes ago · Like
Guadalupe Recio Damn it Mike!
@Alex: That's mest up!
3 minutes ago · Like
Michael Cato nooooo alex... lupe got skeetummy... its a new diesease
2 minutes ago · Like · 1 person


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 7 2011, 05:19 PM~19811366
> ****** on a mini horse  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So is it still considered a mini horse if a mini ***** on it....???? Or is it just a regular horse......hmmmm.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2011, 07:37 PM~19812650
> *Guadalupe Recio
> Not feeling well!
> 52 minutes ago via Android · Like ·
> ...


whHAHAHA, JAJAJAJA, where all these shit happening


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2011, 07:48 PM~19812812
> *So is it still considered a mini horse if a mini ***** on it....???? Or is it just a regular horse......hmmmm.....
> *


:roflmao:

good question


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2011, 07:53 PM~19812881
> *whHAHAHA, JAJAJAJA, where all these shit happening
> *


facebook


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 7 2011, 09:37 PM~19812650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my FB guey!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao: @ mini *****!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Michael Cato cum in ur tummy.. 
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC+Feb 7 2011, 07:48 PM~19812812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 7 2011, 09:48 PM~19812812
> *So is it still considered a mini horse if a mini ***** on it....???? Or is it just a regular horse......hmmmm.....
> *


mini horse mini ***** .....bawwhahahaaha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2011, 07:55 PM~19812904
> *Michael Cato cum in ur tummy..
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 after cato is what i posted on his page


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a quick sketch of where the station is located.

boiler's location is shown for a guide reference since 99.9% know where he lives. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 07:58 PM~19812951
> *a quick sketch of where the station is located.
> 
> boiler's location is shown for a guide reference since 99.9% know where he lives.  :biggrin:
> ...


:roflmao:

lil mini hopper..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 7 2011, 08:07 PM~19811747
> *:roflmao:
> fkin mijo
> *


us mexicans do not claim that salvadorean. :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 08:00 PM~19812970
> *us mexicans do not claim that salvadorean.  :ugh:
> *


thats racist!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 7 2011, 10:00 PM~19812987
> *thats racist!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 08:02 PM~19813009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 07:58 PM~19812951
> *a quick sketch of where the station is located.
> 
> boiler's location is shown for a guide reference since 99.9% know where he lives.  :biggrin:
> ...


hey i know wheres aGsactly that is, and pinchy mini g body :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 7 2011, 10:03 PM~19813020
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 08:05 PM~19813055
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 07:58 PM~19812951
> *a quick sketch of where the station is located.
> 
> boiler's location is shown for a guide reference since 99.9% know where he lives.  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

MEETING SATURDAY FEB 12 AT 2P.M AT EMILIANOS PASADENA. ANYONE INTRESTED IN JOINING THE CLUB ARE WELCOME REAL RIDERS ONLY!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 7 2011, 08:36 PM~19813540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 7 2011, 07:58 PM~19812951
> *a quick sketch of where the station is located.
> 
> boiler's location is shown for a guide reference since 99.9% know where he lives.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 7 2011, 09:21 PM~19814186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 7 2011, 08:36 PM~19813540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 7 2011, 11:15 PM~19814812
> *:biggrin:
> *


Que onda Homie?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 7 2011, 07:22 PM~19811870
> *U GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2200695817.html
> *


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF6EWhWRjmk

THEM GOOD OLD DAYS....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUwFvvvTymw

PURO DESMADRE EL LA CALLE...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 7 2011, 11:01 PM~19813957
> *:dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life, loco's79, Mr.Fleetwood94

donde dejaste el troke? :uh: oh ya andas en chinga....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Haha...... That's a goodone bro....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

You're joking Tony. Right? :uh: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Jaja


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 7 2011, 11:02 PM~19815225
> *Que onda Homie?
> *


A qui trabajando I tu. Como bas en el carro


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

March 13th Houston Rodeo ( go paisaday)</s>


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2011, 10:20 AM~19816897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 4 2011, 09:16 PM~19790815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Interview tonight with Shorty's sons & Giana Mijares, starts at 7pm central on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 8 2011, 04:23 PM~19819915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you beat me to it :angry: 

*AGAIN BIG THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT TO OUR SHOW LAST YEAR AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE RYDERS THAT CAME IN FROM OUT OF TOWN. HOPEFULLY YOU ALL CAN JOIN US AGAIN TO START THE YEAR OFF WITH A BANG :biggrin: *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 8 2011, 05:27 PM~19819944
> *you beat me to it :angry:
> 
> AGAIN BIG THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT TO OUR SHOW LAST YEAR AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE RYDERS THAT CAME IN FROM OUT OF TOWN. HOPEFULLY YOU ALL CAN JOIN US AGAIN TO START THE YEAR OFF WITH A BANG  :biggrin:
> ...


get me that info guey and also i heard the story behind the "dirty sock" :burn: you have past me in nastiness. :barf:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2011, 03:33 PM~19820007
> *get me that info guey and also i heard the story behind the "dirty sock"  :burn:  you have past me in nastiness.  :barf:
> *


oh yea.. pats lay it low houstons nastiest bastard..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2011, 04:33 PM~19820007
> *get me that info guey and also i heard the story behind the "dirty sock"  :burn:   you have past me in nastiness.  :barf:
> *





> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2011, 04:54 PM~19820157
> *oh yea.. pats lay it low houstons nastiest bastard..
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone have 1/2 inch extended a-arms for a BIG BODY for sale hit me up


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 8 2011, 04:15 PM~19820293
> *anyone have 1/2 inch extended a-arms for a BIG BODY for sale hit me up
> *


For half inch just take out the alighnment shimes...still got those inch and a half...if u want them


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 7 2011, 08:36 PM~19813540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

------


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 7 2011, 08:36 PM~19813540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 8 2011, 04:15 PM~19820293
> *anyone have 1/2 inch extended a-arms for a BIG BODY for sale hit me up
> *


at1 8322970800


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2011, 04:19 PM~19819884
> *Interview tonight with Shorty's sons & Giana Mijares, starts at 7pm central on http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> *


Con que "La cumbia del Tiburon" Huh? :biggrin: Heard you Jammin with the accordeon....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Www.legendaryinktattoo.com PUTTIN THIS OUT HERE FOR MY BROTHA FROM ANODA MOTHA.....LEGENDARY INK NOW OPEN AND RUNNIN FOR THE BEST ART IN HTOWN COME FUCK WIT MY ***** DANNY BLU ON JONES RD BY 1960......2817773925....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 8 2011, 05:59 PM~19821038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  sup mr bebo


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 8 2011, 10:59 AM~19818033
> *A qui trabajando I tu.  Como bas en el carro
> *


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

I NEED SOME CHEAP 14X7s OR 13s ALL CHROME HIT ME UP 281 709 3942 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 8 2011, 09:42 PM~19821893
> *Con que "La cumbia del Tiburon" Huh?  :biggrin:  Heard you Jammin with the accordeon....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

For anyone who doesn't know the brother in law of one of our memebrs was shot and killed last weekend. The people who shot him have not been caught but a sketch of them was released. Check the link and pass it on. I know someone will recognizes these cowards. 

Channel 2 sketchs


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Feb 8 2011, 08:54 PM~19821420
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2011, 09:20 AM~19816897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See you there


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 02:08 AM~19824521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 12:08 AM~19824521
> *See you there
> 
> 
> ...


My *****!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 01:08 AM~19824521
> *See you there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2011, 11:08 PM~19824521
> *See you there
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 01:08 AM~19824521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 08:08 AM~19825559
> *CHINGON....
> *


x2


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 8 2011, 11:59 AM~19818033
> *A qui trabajando I tu.  Como bas en el carro
> *


Ay va el buey... Slowly but surely. Waiting on some parts to come in, trying to do some thing to it each week.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 9 2011, 07:03 AM~19825765
> *Ay va el buey... Slowly but surely. Waiting on some parts to come in, trying to do some thing to it each week....  :biggrin:
> *


  TO BAD I DONT HAVE A CAR!! :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2011, 12:32 AM~19823763
> *For anyone who doesn't know the brother in law of one of our memebrs was shot and killed last weekend. The people who shot him have not been caught but a sketch of them was released. Check the link and pass it on. I know someone will recognizes these cowards.
> 
> Channel 2 sketchs
> *


Lost a good friend working security in the northside back in '91 who was shot in the back of the head. They never found the murderer. R.I.P. to your friend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 02:08 AM~19824521
> *See you there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 08:49 AM~19826062
> *
> *


dont forget old skool cds.. stick em in ur truck.. get em sat.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 9 2011, 10:52 AM~19826076
> *dont forget old skool cds.. stick em in ur truck.. get em sat.
> *


got them.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 9 2011, 08:03 AM~19825765
> *Ay va el buey... Slowly but surely. Waiting on some parts to come in, trying to do some thing to it each week....  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

almost out!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 11:50 AM~19826482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esta chido el pink :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 09:05 AM~19826592
> *esta chido el pink  :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE PINK!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 12:08 PM~19826618
> *I LIKE PINK!!!  :cheesy:
> *


matching botas, buckle, sombrero y cinto? :happysad:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Feb 9 2011, 11:19 AM~19826288
> *
> *


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 09:11 AM~19826642
> *matching botas, buckle, sombrero y cinto?  :happysad:
> *


GETTIN THEM DONE.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 12:15 PM~19826679
> *GETTIN THEM DONE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 9 2011, 12:48 AM~19824405
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 09:50 AM~19826482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hay guey :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2011, 10:58 AM~19827392
> *hay guey :wow:
> *


estate quieta chiquita!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 02:20 PM~19827647
> *estate quieta chiquita!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


puro training day monte carlo cutty edition yo'?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life+Feb 9 2011, 11:50 AM~19826482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 02:08 AM~19824521
> *See you there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 12:08 AM~19824521
> *See you there
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 11:23 AM~19827679
> *puro training day monte carlo cutty edition yo'?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 12:20 PM~19827647
> *estate quieta chiquita!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


calmao, que onda con lo rosita, no se te valla voltear el calcetin :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 12:23 PM~19827679
> *puro training day monte carlo cutty edition yo'?
> 
> 
> ...


jaja


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

well fellas, ill be back in 6 or so months who knows, yall stay lowriding


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2011, 04:04 PM~19828466
> *calmao, que onda con lo rosita, no se te valla voltear el calcetin :biggrin:
> *


pink sock :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 9 2011, 02:25 PM~19827696
> *
> *


How did I know you would like that?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 02:08 PM~19828509
> *pink sock  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


rosita del olvido :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2011, 04:11 PM~19828529
> *rosita del olvido :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2011, 04:09 PM~19828513
> *How did I know you would like that?
> *


:dunno: it's not often u see pink on a car


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Wanted to give thanks to all the folks who came and dropped off supplies for this weekends Benefit for Shorty:

PLAYERS PARADISE
SLABS TO DUBZ
HYPNOTIZED
OLDIES
LATIN KUSTOMS
LATIN FANTASY
LATIN CARTEL
ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST
ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON
BAD INFLUENCE
BONAFIDE
LATIN IMAGE
3RD COAST RIDERS WHO WILL BE PREPARING TRAYS OF RICE DAY OF EVENT
DESERT DREAMS WHO WILL BE BRINGING BEANS & POTATO SALAD DAY OF EVENT
TRUE EMINENCE WHO WILL BE DONATING SERVING PLATES
& THE T.H.R. DJ'S WHO ARE PROVIDING BREAD, PICKLES, ONIONS, JALAPENOS & COOKING TEAM

THANKS,
 
GM
(If I left someone out that donated last night I apologize, was trying to run the interviews & take stock of what was being donated towards event.)*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 09:47 AM~19826034
> *  TO BAD I DONT HAVE A CAR!! :angry:
> *


Yes you do..What do you call the Lincoln?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 11:11 AM~19826642
> *matching botas, buckle, sombrero y cinto?  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 02:08 AM~19824521
> *See you there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 12:23 PM~19827679
> *puro training day monte carlo cutty edition yo'?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Feb 9 2011, 07:12 AM~19825431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks fellas


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bumper kit and gbody chrome wanted?????? anyone


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 02:08 AM~19824521
> *See you there
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: I see you nix ridin clean on 13's :biggrin: lookin good from here homie you ready for saturday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

black roadstars sOLD SOLD SOLD IT


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 02:20 PM~19827647
> *estate quieta chiquita!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Feb 9 2011, 06:47 PM~19830115
> *
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 03:35 PM~19828714
> *Wanted to give thanks to all the folks who came and dropped off supplies for this weekends Benefit for Shorty:
> 
> PLAYERS PARADISE
> ...


fixed..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 9 2011, 07:26 PM~19830415
> *fixed..
> *


 :buttkick: 









:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 9 2011, 01:04 PM~19828466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 SALE... :biggrin:


----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 10:08 AM~19826618
> *I LIKE PINK!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 07:35 PM~19830480
> *lol!! u crazy homie....  es la carrucha del bingy....
> samething i said when i seen it
> 4 SALE... :biggrin:
> *


4 SALE? :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 9 2011, 06:31 PM~19830454
> *
> *


 :wow: q onda saul


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 9 2011, 07:46 PM~19830559
> *:happysad:
> *


Que onda Homito?............


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 9 2011, 06:48 PM~19830574
> *Que onda Homito?............
> *


nada aqui nomas


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

for sale sale 93 cady dad motor 1000


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 9 2011, 12:08 AM~19824521
> *See you there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 8 2011, 11:13 PM~19824150
> *:wave:
> *


what's good homie...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 9 2011, 06:54 PM~19830634
> *for sale sale 93 cady dad motor 1000
> *


give u 500, y te llevo alos tacos de la tia pancha el sabado


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Feb 9 2011, 09:07 PM~19830748
> *what's good homie...
> *


sameo sameo, we bout to make some moves


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2011, 08:17 PM~19830836
> *give u 500, y te llevo alos tacos de la tia pancha el sabado
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 9 2011, 07:18 PM~19830857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yo se que el chochirrios no rechasa esa ofertota :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 9 2011, 05:54 PM~19830634
> *for sale sale 93 caDdy Bad motor 1000
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2011, 07:17 PM~19830836
> *give u 500, y te llevo alos tacos de la tia pancha el sabado
> *


 MEJOR NOMAS TIA :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 9 2011, 07:25 PM~19830922
> *yo se que el chochirrios no rechasa esa ofertota :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Feb 9 2011, 06:17 PM~19830836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: COMIDA Y DINERO


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 07:34 PM~19831047
> *Y AGUA DE HORCHATA... :cheesy:
> :biggrin:  COMIDA Y DINERO
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: EL DOTOR MEDIJO QUE NO MORE TRADES ONLY CASH :wow: :nono:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Feb 9 2011, 06:40 PM~19831132
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  EL DOTOR MEDIJO QUE NO MORE TRADES ONLY CASH  :wow: :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: CASH!!!! LETS GET THIS MONEY


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 9 2011, 04:20 PM~19828585
> *:dunno:  it's not often u see  pink on a car
> *


Yea that's it.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

switches4life,hoppers4life,CHOCHI LOCOS....:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ahhh Raza.......


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2011, 06:13 PM~19830321
> *bumper kit and gbody chrome wanted?????? anyone
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed+Feb 9 2011, 04:15 PM~19828992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Appreciate the props.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2011, 09:07 PM~19831963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2011, 01:17 AM~19833167
> *
> Yes sir.
> 
> ...


that mofo was gliding around the corner last night. you scored a good one.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tejanohitsradio is hosting a large cookoff in the parking lot/field where the station is at (6200 Gulf Freeway aka I-45). Saturday March 5th from 9AM-6PM

Free food and entertainment for the public, only drinks will be sold (beer/soft drinks/water). If someone wants to enter their cooking team hit me up in a pm for the form to be filled out and submitted to THR. Portion of the proceeds going towards Kids Meals Houston.*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2011, 08:31 AM~19834706
> *that mofo was gliding around the corner last night.  you scored a good one.
> *


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TRIPLE TEJANO THURSDAY TIL 2PM TODAY  

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 9 2011, 11:43 PM~19833308
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2011, 11:07 PM~19831963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What u want 4 the 5th?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2011, 01:17 AM~19833167
> *
> Yes sir.
> 
> ...


ORALE :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 9 2011, 04:35 PM~19828714
> *Wanted to give thanks to all the folks who came and dropped off supplies for this weekends Benefit for Shorty:
> 
> PLAYERS PARADISE
> ...


*Thanks to 713Lowriderboy for coming by and donating towards this & Los Dominos de Tejas for donating briskets.

Cuando No Cookers team will be setting up Friday night at Emilianos to start hooking up the briskets and have everything ready to be served at 11am Saturday...*


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2011, 09:07 PM~19831963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats the ticket


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 9 2011, 07:17 PM~19830843
> *sameo sameo, we bout to make some moves
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2011, 10:07 PM~19831963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## htown majestic (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Feb 10 2011, 04:50 PM~19838367
> *:cheesy:
> *










meeting still going down sat at emilianos pasadena. 2p.m. hit up the homie cutn3's or beto. i will be out of town due to funeral.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whos ridin this weekend.. where da real ****** at... see yall sat..

in da streets and out the garages..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Feb 10 2011, 06:50 PM~19838367
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 10 2011, 03:30 PM~19837472
> *Thanks to 713Lowriderboy for coming by and donating towards this & Los Dominos de Tejas for donating briskets.
> 
> Cuando No Cookers team will be setting up Friday night at Emilianos to start hooking up the briskets and have everything ready to be served at 11am Saturday...
> *


what time is it going to end? was looking forward to going but got new yob and working that day


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+Feb 9 2011, 09:07 PM~19831963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 10 2011, 08:40 PM~19839107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: be safe homie.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 10 2011, 07:56 PM~19839744
> *what time is it going to end?  was looking forward to going but got new yob and working that day
> *


x2 what time is it over?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2011, 10:09 PM~19839883
> *x2 what time is it over?
> *


i think 5


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 10 2011, 06:00 PM~19838836
> *:buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> *


$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 10 2011, 09:56 PM~19839744
> *what time is it going to end?  was looking forward to going but got new yob and working that day
> *


5pm


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 10 2011, 10:04 PM~19839832
> *pm sent
> *


PM sent homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 10 2011, 09:35 PM~19839541
> *whos ridin this weekend.. where da real ****** at... see yall sat..
> 
> in da streets and out the garages..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 73withaswangitude (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 8 2011, 05:23 PM~19819915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DA GREY TREY IMPALA FROM LAERDO, GONNA TRY TO MAKE OUT THERE!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Saturday 11-5pm
Los Centellas - Conjunto 4Play - Los Dominos De Tejas - Delirio-Giana Mijares - Faith Benavidez - Madeline Hernandez


Car Exhibition, Moonwalks, Brisket/Sausage plate sale, Mechanical Bull, Cupcake sale, raffles, and more. Free to the public, all custom, classic vehicles welcome to exhibit. T.H.R. d.j.'s mixing it up outside all day. Singers/Performers inside Emilianos - CHILDREN WELCOMED*


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73withaswangitude_@Feb 11 2011, 12:50 AM~19841735
> *DA GREY TREY IMPALA FROM LAERDO, GONNA TRY TO MAKE OUT THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


  orale


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Information on upcoming Shorty's carshow/concert on March 12th at Azteca Fairgrounds. Emilio Navaira & ???? :0 

starts at 2pm central time on TEJANOHITSRADIO

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

March 13th Go Tejano Superfest all day event with Tejano Bands all day long.

FOR TICKETS:
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1260388857


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73withaswangitude_@Feb 10 2011, 11:50 PM~19841735
> *DA GREY TREY IMPALA FROM LAERDO, GONNA TRY TO MAKE OUT THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Benny Padilla live right now along with The Go Tejano crew mixing up your favorite Tejano hits which will start at 2pm. For requests or shout outs email benny padilla at [email protected] INFORMATION ON THE GO TEJANO SUPER FEST WILL BE DISCUSSED. Show goes til 4pm central*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

all washed up ready for tomorow


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Feb 11 2011, 03:36 PM~19846229
> *all washed up ready for tomorow
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Feb 11 2011, 04:36 PM~19846229
> *all washed up ready for tomorow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

just got stopped by mo city cruisin TOO SLOW IN A SCHOOL ZONE WTF :loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 9 2011, 11:07 PM~19831963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 11 2011, 03:15 PM~19846460
> *just got stopped by mo city cruisin TOO SLOW IN A SCHOOL ZONE WTF :loco:
> *


i was just in the low in stafford :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 11 2011, 05:15 PM~19846460
> *just got stopped by mo city cruisin TOO SLOW IN A SCHOOL ZONE WTF :loco:
> *


Hanging out with the school kids? Not cool at all homie.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 11 2011, 05:16 PM~19847305
> *Hanging out with the school kids? Not cool at all homie.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2011, 04:45 PM~19847059
> *i was just in the low in stafford  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Posting for a friend who is selling his 1985 Delta '88 One Owner. 
Has1985 Delta '88 One Owner. 
New Tires, New muffler all theway through, and does need a new windshield, antenna, and tune up.
1985 Delta '88 One Owner.
Alpine w / remote in the dash. Old one still in the trunk.
Inside non-smoker, plush interior
71,343 miles on it. Wants $3,000


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Taste of True

GET TO WORK! I sent you a file did you get it yet?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Taste of True

GET TO WORK! I sent you a file did you get it yet?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 11 2011, 06:23 PM~19847672
> *Taste of True
> 
> GET TO WORK! I sent you a file did you get it yet?
> *


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htown majestic_@Feb 10 2011, 08:40 PM~19839107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 8 2011, 10:20 AM~19816897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19851177


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 09:37 AM~19851190
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19851177
> *


 :angel: thats a cool thing to do for a homie n friend Sic may he Ride In Peace!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Feb 12 2011, 02:35 AM~19850417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see u homies at da Benefit


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Feb 12 2011, 08:08 AM~19851289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.. u got daily whore ready..im stil in bed *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*sniff sniff* smells like whore in here


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 12 2011, 09:08 AM~19851289
> *:angel: thats a cool thing to do for a homie n friend Sic may  he Ride In Peace!
> *


x2  :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 10:22 AM~19851366
> **sniff sniff* smells like whore in here
> *


Smells like a mix of hennessy, jolly ranchers and ass crack :wow:


----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 12 2011, 08:34 AM~19851413
> *Smells like a mix of hennessy, jolly ranchers and ass crack  :wow:
> *


and hydraulic fluid


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone building a 59 or 60 hardtop i have a bare frame for sale. 300 dollars. its a regular frame not canadian


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

.....


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2011, 07:37 AM~19851190
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19851177
> *


:angel: 

told my wife this the way I want my casket when I die.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Good turnout at Emiliano's today! Nice to see so many come to support a fellow Houston lowrider in his time of need.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 12 2011, 06:00 PM~19853394
> *Good turnout at Emiliano's today! Nice to see so many come to support a fellow Houston lowrider in his time of need.
> *


X2 
Best turn out for an event I have seen in a long time. I wasn't ready to leave but had things I had to do at home. I will try to post pics later tonight.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

+1


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

parking lot was packed good to see people helping a fellow lowrider out :thumbsup:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Wish i could have went to support. Had to wk 12hr shift. Good to hear that it was a great turnout.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2011, 05:06 PM~19853663
> *+1
> *


+2 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Feb 12 2011, 06:01 PM~19853880
> *+2 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Hoppin' again! :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2011, 07:42 PM~19854093
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKIN GAY


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone who could make it out to make this a successful event benefitting Shorty. Great time, great people, good food and good music plus singers/bands.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 07:15 PM~19854262
> *Thanks everyone who could make it out to make this a successful event benefitting Shorty.  Great time, great people, good food and good music plus singers/bands.
> 
> 
> *


  what was the outcome on the tattoo raffle?? i have a pocket full of tickets :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 12 2011, 09:18 PM~19854280
> * what was the outcome on the tattoo raffle?? i have a pocket full of tickets  :happysad:
> *


i really don't know? had to go inside and talk to a band.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 07:19 PM~19854288
> *i really don't know?  had to go inside and talk to a band.
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2011, 07:20 PM~19854304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Feb 12 2011, 07:35 PM~19853766
> *parking lot was packed good to see people helping a fellow lowrider out :thumbsup:
> *



 GOOD TURN OUT!  :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the pics.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 12 2011, 09:30 PM~19854364
> *:thumbsup: Thanks for the pics.
> *


no problem Felix!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2011, 09:32 PM~19854382
> *no problem Felix!
> *


post them up in that benefit topic also if you don't mind. I'll see what little i was able to take to post up also later on.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 09:35 PM~19854403
> *post them up in that benefit topic also if you don't mind.  I'll see what little i was able to take to post up also later on.
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 09:15 PM~19854262
> *Thanks everyone who could make it out to make this a successful event benefitting Shorty.  Great time, great people, good food and good music plus singers/bands.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Had a good time, delicious grubb, hope Shorty gets better :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 12 2011, 10:30 PM~19854706
> *Had a good time, delicious grubb, hope Shorty gets better :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 10:43 PM~19854783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2011, 10:48 PM~19854796
> *
> *


 :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks to my brother's cooking team Cuando No Cookers. They were at it from 10pm til it ended.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2011, 09:02 PM~19854191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 08:15 PM~19854262
> *Thanks everyone who could make it out to make this a successful event benefitting Shorty.  Great time, great people, good food and good music plus singers/bands.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

wanted to show love to the driver and passager of the 4 door navy blue impala crusing on 45 towards north... almost missed gettting on 45 but i let him by...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Feb 13 2011, 12:48 AM~19855690
> *wanted to show love to the driver and passager of the 4 door navy blue impala crusing on 45 towards north... almost missed gettting on 45 but i let him by...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 13 2011, 01:10 AM~19855832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

Where ur pics at Homer????


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 13 2011, 02:14 AM~19856248
> *Where ur pics at Homer????
> *


On my lap top. I haven't had time to up load them yet. I have been writing papers since I got home I am jsut taking a quick break to allow my brain to rest before it explodes.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 13 2011, 01:20 AM~19856278
> *On my lap top. I haven't had time to up load them yet. I have been writing papers since I got home I am jsut taking a quick break to allow my brain to rest before it explodes.
> *



I see, cool cool....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ahhhhhhh


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

im looking for new 31 series batteries 1000cca under 65.00 anybody here have any or know where i can get some ................i need 8 thank you


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what's up Krazytoyz seen ur car but didn't see u around homie what's good.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

_*March 12th @ Azteca Fairgrounds in Houston, TX

more info and list of Tejano Groups to be announced soon. Tickets available for purchase the day of the event.

Here's the rough draft of the flyer, more logo's of sponsors & shorty's NEW CARSHOW LOGO to be added soon*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 13 2011, 01:10 AM~19855832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 13 2011, 08:56 AM~19857356
> *March 12th @ Azteca Fairgrounds in Houston, TX
> 
> more info and list of Tejano Groups to be announced soon.  Tickets available for purchase the day of the event.
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 12 2011, 09:02 PM~19854191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW WE ROLL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

pinche 3 stooges, whoop ur ass stooge on the left, the head stooge in the middle, hair model stooge on the right?




> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 12 2011, 09:43 PM~19854783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gay


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2011, 07:53 AM~19857197
> *what's up Krazytoyz seen ur car but didn't see u around homie what's good.
> *



I was chasing my 1 year old son around. I was near the moonwalks most of the day. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 13 2011, 11:14 AM~19858060
> *I was chasing my 1 year old son around. I was near the moonwalks most of the day. :biggrin:
> *


I miss those days... They Grow up fast


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*FEW FLIKAS FROM SHORTY'S BENEFITS*


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

OFF TOPIC

DONT KNOW WHAT TO GIVE FOR VALENTINES DAY HERES
SOMETHING DIFFERENT FOR THAT SPECIAL SOMEONE
I CAN EVEN PUT A RING OR NECKLACE INSIDE (YOU BRING IT)








































:naughty: LIL PRICE $30 EA.:naughty: 


713-805-8623 ROBERT

:run: NO MORE LOCK DOORS :run:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

ORALE HUGO WHAT'S UP HOMIE LONG DAY YESTERDAY BUT WHAT A GOOD TURN OUT IT WAS


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Feb 13 2011, 01:24 PM~19858478
> *OFF TOPIC
> SOMETHING DIFFERENT FOR THAT SPECIAL SOMEONE
> CAN EVEN PUT A RING OR NECKLACE INSIDE (YOU BRING IT)
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

Great pics Hugo!!!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 13 2011, 02:49 PM~19858833
> *Great pics Hugo!!!!!!
> *


*APRECIATE IT HOMIE!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 13 2011, 01:24 PM~19858483
> *ORALE HUGO WHAT'S UP HOMIE LONG DAY YESTERDAY BUT WHAT A GOOD TURN OUT IT WAS
> *


*WHUT UP PETE, YEAH YESTERDAY WUS A GOOD DAY :biggrin: *


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 13 2011, 03:49 PM~19858833
> *Great pics Hugo!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 13 2011, 03:04 PM~19858895
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: :naughty:

*TO THE HOMIE FROM MAJESTICS.......YOU NEED ANY FLYERS? :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 03:40 PM~19858792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 03:06 PM~19858901
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> TO THE HOMIE FROM MAJESTICS.......YOU NEED ANY FLYERS?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah, i think the homies from htown majicos needs some :naughty:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 01:38 PM~19858542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: pix came out nice as always Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 13 2011, 04:09 PM~19859174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nah, i think the homies from htown majicos needs some :naughty:
> *


*HOMIE STUMBLING AROUND WITH A CERVESA IN ONE HAND AND GRIP OF FLYERS IN THE OTHER :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 13 2011, 04:23 PM~19859224
> *:naughty:  pix came out nice as always Bro  :thumbsup:
> *


*GRACIAS CARNAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 03:40 PM~19858792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD FAM!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 05:24 PM~19859235
> *HOMIE STUMBLING AROUND WITH A CERVESA IN ONE HAND AND GRIP OF FLYERS IN THE OTHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBHDZ02_@Feb 13 2011, 01:24 PM~19858478
> *OFF TOPIC
> 
> DONT KNOW WHAT TO GIVE FOR VALENTINES DAY HERES
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

sunday afternoon criuse.......


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Time starts at 8-12 registration
12-5 is SHOW TIME !

We will have BBQ Plates for sale for your grub !
</span>


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 13 2011, 07:57 PM~19861362
> *Time starts at 8-12 registration
> 12-5 is SHOW TIME !
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 05:24 PM~19859235
> *HOMIE STUMBLING AROUND WITH A CERVESA IN ONE HAND AND GRIP OF FLYERS IN THE OTHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 04:06 PM~19858901
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> TO THE HOMIE FROM MAJESTICS.......YOU NEED ANY FLYERS?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i thank we good on da flyer lol enuff to pass out for a week :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 01:10 PM~19858667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 13 2011, 07:24 PM~19861004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see yall were on my side of town SE...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 13 2011, 09:57 PM~19862103
> *i thank we good on da flyer lol enuff to pass out for a week :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caveydd81_@Feb 13 2011, 10:10 PM~19862301
> *Nice pics homie
> *


*APRECIATE THAT!*


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 13 2011, 10:11 PM~19862308
> *i see yall were on my side of town SE...
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

COMING SOON TO THE STREETS OF H-TOWN.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

nice turnout....shame we cant get the same turnout everywhere else.... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 14 2011, 08:06 AM~19865333
> *nice turnout....shame we cant get the same turnout everywhere else.... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


true dat.. all lowriders and oldies.. couple of big rims.. but it was good to see the lows out.. especially in pasadena since everyone complains about the laws..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2011, 10:40 AM~19865493
> *true dat.. all lowriders and oldies.. couple of big rims.. but it was good to see the lows out.. especially in pasadena since everyone complains about the laws..
> *


there was a pasadena cop around 3pm parked in the middle turn lane looking towards the show. figured he wanted to be part of the security for it. LOL


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 03:24 PM~19859235
> *HOMIE STUMBLING AROUND WITH A CERVESA IN ONE HAND AND GRIP OF FLYERS IN THE OTHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 14 2011, 10:06 AM~19865333
> *nice turnout....shame we cant get the same turnout everywhere else.... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


well we don't have to wait long, this is around the corner. Carshow/Benefit being thrown by Shorty's family that will be a good one with some good Tejano Bands jamming the tunes all day long.  

Bud Light sponsoring the drinks for the drinkers


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2011, 09:03 AM~19865613
> *there was a pasadena cop around 3pm parked in the middle turn lane looking towards the show.  figured he wanted to be part of the security for it. LOL
> *


yea i saw that.. waitin for someone to 3 wheel or gas hop out the lot.. :x: not meee!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 14 2011, 11:27 AM~19865744
> *yea i saw that.. waitin for someone to 3 wheel or gas hop out the lot..  :x: not meee!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 14 2011, 09:16 AM~19865677
> *well we don't have to wait long, this is around the corner.  Carshow/Benefit being thrown by Shorty's family that will be a good one with some good Tejano Bands jamming the tunes all day long.
> 
> Bud Light sponsoring the drinks for the drinkers
> ...


Thats right MARCH will have 2 BIG EVENTS ! This one and the one in BAYTOWN on MARCH 27 ! 

BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... BUT YOU CAN BYOB!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 14 2011, 11:32 AM~19865777
> *Thats right MARCH will have 2 BIG EVENTS ! This one and the one in BAYTOWN on MARCH 27 !
> 
> BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... BUT YOU CAN BYOB!
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Feb 14 2011, 07:18 AM~19865139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is dat the secret you've been hiding? lol :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 14 2011, 12:33 PM~19866730
> *is dat the secret you've been hiding? lol :biggrin:
> *


No, thats a club members car I put together for him. :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

phone locked up and erased all my contacts....please pm me or text me with your name and # if you have mine....Thanks!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 14 2011, 01:38 PM~19866786
> * phone locked up and erased all my contacts....please pm me or text me with your name and # if you have mine....Thanks!!!
> *


no guey


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 14 2011, 12:38 PM~19866786
> * phone locked up and erased all my contacts....please pm me or text me with your name and # if you have mine....Thanks!!!
> *


Ill send a pic of my Daytons so youll know its me :happysad:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Feb 14 2011, 07:18 AM~19865139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uffin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Feb 14 2011, 07:18 AM~19865139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayna Danes on the way!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## bigdog73 (Nov 12, 2008)

edward putting some work in this weekend





























"Envious Payback" got its heart


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

WHATS UP HOUSTON RIDERS! HERE'S OUR TAX TIME SPECIALS THAT WILL BEGIN ON VALENTINES DAY MONDAY

PURCHASE 7 ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS AND GET 1








THERE IS NO LIMIT SO FOR EVERY 7 SOLENOIDS I GIVE YOU ONE FREE
EXAMPLE:
BUY 7 GET 1 FREE
BUY 14 GET 2 FREE
BUY 21 GET 3 FREE
BUY 1 CASE GET 4 FREE
ETC......
PRICE PER SOLENOID $8.00 EA 
____________________________________
WAIT THERES MORE! CHECK THIS OUT!...

PURCHASE ANY 7 FIITINGS AND I GIVE YOU 1 OF EQUAL OR SMALLER VALUE 








THERE IS NO LIMIT
EXAMPLE
BUY 7 FITTINGS GET 1 FREE
BUY 14 GET 2 FREE
BUY 21 GET 3 FREE
ETC...

WE WILL TAKE ORDERS EARLY BUT WILL NOT SHIP TILL TUESDAY
TAX TIME SALE WILL START MONDAY AND END AT THE END OF MARCH

WE TAKE PAYPAL OR WE CAN SEND YOU AN INVOICE TO YOUR EMAIL WHICH LETS YOU PAY WITH CREDIT CARD

OUR PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS UNDER
[email protected]


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

i need some 13x7s wit tires hit me up 281 709 3942


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdog73_@Feb 14 2011, 06:28 PM~19870109
> *edward putting some work in this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdog73_@Feb 14 2011, 06:28 PM~19870109
> *edward putting some work in this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


word on the street is that this car is going to change the game in houston STREET LOWRIDING


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdog73_@Feb 14 2011, 07:28 PM~19870109
> *edward putting some work in this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.streetseen.com/DesktopModules/S...FileName&sd=ASC


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

CHOCHI (LOCOS)
:uh: :uh: 




 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 9 2011, 07:27 PM~19830958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 14 2011, 09:27 PM~19872049
> *CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


 :wow: tu patro :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

MAN I JUST WANT TO SEND A REAL RIDERS SHOUT OUT TO THE HOMIE EDUARDO. ITS BECUZ OF HIM THAT THE CUTTY IS ABOUT TO RETURN. BEEN MY HOMIE SINCE MIAMI SUBS DAYS AND GONNA ALWAYS BE THE BIG HOMIE. I APPRECIATE YA AND GOTS MAD RESPECT FOR U.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)+Feb 14 2011, 09:34 PM~19872150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :happysad: :wow:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 05:24 PM~19859235
> *HOMIE STUMBLING AROUND WITH A CERVESA IN ONE HAND AND GRIP OF FLYERS IN THE OTHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2011, 07:42 PM~19870887
> *word on the street is that this car is going to change the game in houston STREET LOWRIDING
> *


:uh: :ugh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 14 2011, 10:27 PM~19872049
> *CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Thats right MARCH will have 2 BIG EVENTS ! This one and the one in BAYTOWN on MARCH 27 ! 

BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Friends and relatives of Luis Arturo Martinez, the 22-year-old security guard who was shot to death trying to break up a bar fight, may be one step closer to finding justice.

Composite drawings of the suspected shooter and his accomplice have just been released by HPD, and unlike many such illustrations these are detailed and almost as good as photographs.

Martinez was working security at the Pantera Sports Bar on the northwest side last month when a fight broke out at 3:30 a.m. Bar fights at that time of the morning tend to be trouble, and this one was no different. Shots were fired and Martinez was killed.

At the time HPD said the shooter left with a woman, but the composites show his companion to be a man.


​HPD says the suspects are two Hispanic males. "The shooter is in his 20s, about 6 feet tall, 250 pounds with a distinctive large scar on his inner left forearm," police say. "The other suspect is in his 20s, about 5 feet 9 inches tall with a thin build."

Anyone with information on the identities of the suspects is urged to contact the HPD Homicide Division at 713-308-3600 or Crime Stoppers at 713-222-TIPS.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 15 2011, 06:17 PM~19877522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 15 2011, 08:28 PM~19879843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Anybody have any chrome 13's for sale?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Feb 15 2011, 09:47 PM~19880703
> *Anybody have any chrome 13's for sale?
> *


  wut up homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 15 2011, 10:28 PM~19879843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 15 2011, 10:28 PM~19879843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 15 2011, 08:28 PM~19879843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2204866314.html


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 15 2011, 11:48 PM~19880711
> * wut up homie
> *



Whats good bro just trying to find some chrome 13's somewhere local for my frame off. but somethen decent.. Got some chrome exteneded a-arms comen in soon 2..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

A few pics from this past weekend.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

page 2
hno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HARDLINES AND CUSTOM PLAQUE MOUNTS. 3/8 1/2 regular steel, stainless, flared, compression, replumb your setup, clean up your trunk. hit me up maybe i can help you out. 

100% feedback on ebay and been on here for 8 years now. thanks for looking



















PLAQUE MOUNTS.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=581070&st=0

CLUB DISCOUNTS OFFERED.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 16 2011, 03:39 PM~19885463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713+Feb 16 2011, 05:59 AM~19882350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 16 2011, 07:24 PM~19887733
> *
> that flat black led sled....  nice
> :biggrin:
> *


think my next build is gunna be something in the style and era.. fk lowridin.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

*Selling these if anyone is interested.*


> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 16 2011, 07:19 PM~19887695
> *I have 3 moon jumps that we no longer use, we just don't have the time. They have been a great source of extra income, we just don't have the time to deal with them anymore. These could help someone start a small business. We have a 10x10 Clown Castle, a 12x12 Scooby Doo bouncer, and a Giant water slide. The water slide is the best seller. If you have any questions, please pm me. Asking $4K obo.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=33&t=5


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2011, 07:17 PM~19887676
> *HARDLINES AND CUSTOM PLAQUE MOUNTS. 3/8 1/2  regular steel, stainless, flared, compression, replumb your setup,  clean up your trunk. hit me up maybe i can help you out.
> 
> 100% feedback on ebay and been on here for 8 years now. thanks for looking
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2011, 08:17 PM~19887676
> *HARDLINES AND CUSTOM PLAQUE MOUNTS. 3/8 1/2  regular steel, stainless, flared, compression, replumb your setup,  clean up your trunk. hit me up maybe i can help you out.
> 
> 100% feedback on ebay and been on here for 8 years now. thanks for looking
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2011, 07:17 PM~19887676
> *HARDLINES AND CUSTOM PLAQUE MOUNTS. 3/8 1/2  regular steel, stainless, flared, compression, replumb your setup,  clean up your trunk. hit me up maybe i can help you out.
> 
> 100% feedback on ebay and been on here for 8 years now. thanks for looking
> ...


:| this *****....


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oooooooooooo


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Richard Tapia from the Astro's asked me to spread the word. It's mainly a hotrod/classic type show, but he wants more lowriders (they were at Los Magnificos and had a good time). Registration seems high, but it comes with 4 tickets to the game that day, and they have security to watch all the rides during the game. Like I said, they've done this for a few years already with mostly hot rods and never had any issues with the cars being outside.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 17 2011, 09:19 AM~19891582
> *Richard Tapia from the Astro's asked me to spread the word.  It's mainly a hotrod/classic type show, but he wants more lowriders (they were at Los Magnificos and had a good time).  Registration seems high, but it comes with 4 tickets to the game that day, and they have security to watch all the rides during the game.  Like I said, they've done this for a few years already with mostly hot rods and never had any issues with the cars being outside.
> 
> 
> ...


We did this show a couple years back. Good show. Great people. Security stays with the cars until the last car leaves. Perfectly safe to go in and watch the game! They block off the street and its held right infront of the stadium. Alot of people checking out the rides before and after the game.... Alot of fine chicks too!!  :biggrin:
Edit: Lowriders were welcome.


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

attention all 59-60 owners!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582218


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Tejano Hits Radio Cook Off event
March 5th
6200 Gulf Freeway (I-45 between Wayside & Woodridge)
Time 9AM-6PM

Cooking teams will be on the field next to the building and general parking on the concrete. Come out and enjoy the music, free food & bands. Beer and soft drinks/water will be sold. Portion of the proceeds going towards Kids Meals Houston*


http://www.kidsmealshouston.org
http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

*On location will be a movie promoter giving out promo stuff and movie passes for Battle: Los Angeles debuting March 9th.*


http://www.battlela.com/


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 16 2011, 07:37 PM~19887861
> *think my next build is gunna be something in the style and era.. fk lowridin.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  u took the thought from my mind
i like the whole making something off another car look stock on another
but NEVER is it fuck lowriding lol


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

dat dude Goof uffin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

WUDUPP FAM :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 17 2011, 04:58 PM~19895327
> * u took the thought from my mind
> i like the whole making something off another car look stock on another
> but NEVER is it fuck lowriding lol
> *


FK' DAT IMMA BUILD A DONK THEN


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller+Feb 17 2011, 05:08 PM~19895418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no estupid lol


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 17 2011, 08:19 AM~19891582
> *Richard Tapia from the Astro's asked me to spread the word.  It's mainly a hotrod/classic type show, but he wants more lowriders (they were at Los Magnificos and had a good time).  Registration seems high, but it comes with 4 tickets to the game that day, and they have security to watch all the rides during the game.  Like I said, they've done this for a few years already with mostly hot rods and never had any issues with the cars being outside.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 17 2011, 04:58 PM~19895327
> * u took the thought from my mind
> i like the whole making something off another car look stock on another
> but NEVER is it fuck lowriding lol
> *


lol.. lowrider is in my viens..
but i love that flat black


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 17 2011, 05:44 PM~19895749
> *no estupid lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: get off LIL and go fet your TAGS warm weather is back in effect time to roll them lowlows


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 17 2011, 04:58 PM~19895327
> * u took the thought from my mind
> i like the whole making something off another car look stock on another
> but NEVER is it fuck lowriding lol
> *


Ay tu...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 17 2011, 06:03 PM~19895892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: get off LIL and go fet your TAGS warm weather is back in effect time to roll them lowlows
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 17 2011, 04:59 PM~19895332
> *dat dude Goof  uffin:
> *


My	killa


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 17 2011, 06:19 PM~19896036
> *:cheesy:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YEAH HOMIE TIME TO HIT SOME SWITCHES :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Feb 17 2011, 09:28 PM~19897330
> *
> *






























*IN CASE YOU FORGOT  *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19897483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



better quote it :cheesy:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 17 2011, 10:24 PM~19897280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19897483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Feb 18 2011, 01:32 AM~19899372
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

work from 6-6pm yesterday to 12-2am to 6am to? all undeer 24hrs got me :around:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*James Soria from 1:30-6pm & D.J. Snyper/D.J. Latin 7pm- ?????*

*CENTRAL TIME ZONE*

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


*T.H.R. will be in the house at The Valley for "Sombrero Festival" - East 7th St. & East Adams St. Brownsville, TX*

http://www.sombrerofestival.com

*For dates and Line up:*

http://sombrerofestival.com/calendar.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2011, 01:30 PM~19902369
> *James Soria from 1:30-6pm & D.J. Snyper/D.J. Latin 7pm- ?????
> 
> CENTRAL TIME ZONE
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*MARCH 12 CARSHOW BEING THROWN BY THE GO TEJANO FEST & SHORTY'S VETERANO CARSHOW ARE BEING SOLD AT THE GATE ONLY DAY OF EVENT*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2011, 04:20 PM~19902914
> *MARCH 12 CARSHOW BEING THROWN BY THE GO TEJANO FEST & SHORTY'S VETERANO CARSHOW ARE BEING SOLD AT THE GATE ONLY DAY OF EVENT</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Once these tickets are gone, you can go to <a href=\'http://HTTP://WWW.EVENTBRITE.COM\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1260388857</a> & Purchase them online. USE PROMO CODE "TEJANOHISTORY" while purchasing for a 10% discount. DISCOUNT ONLY GOOD TIL 10PM CENTRAL TIME SUNDAY.*


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 18 2011, 07:11 PM~19904482
> *
> *


    :| :|


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 17 2011, 05:55 PM~19895839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  all day everyday


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

homeboy is parting a 93 fleetwood from the firewall back..and selling a 2003 black lincoln tc for 1500 needs minor shit inside.. ill post pics tomorrow but if anyone needs his info send a pm


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Feb 18 2011, 07:25 PM~19905118
> *homeboy is parting a 93 fleetwood from the firewall back..and selling a 2003 black lincoln tc for 1500 needs minor shit inside.. ill post pics tomorrow but if anyone needs his info send a pm
> *



Is that the same Cadillac that was wrecked on I-10 and Gessner? :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 17 2011, 09:40 PM~19897483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2011, 02:30 PM~19902369
> * D.J. Snyper/D.J. Latin 7pm- ?????
> 
> CENTRAL TIME ZONE
> ...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 18 2011, 08:29 PM~19905148
> *Is that the same Cadillac that was wrecked on I-10 and Gessner? :0
> *


white?? that was probably mine on wed...


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Feb 18 2011, 07:18 PM~19904523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POBRECITO.  
























:biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 18 2011, 08:58 PM~19905389
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> POBRECITO.
> :biggrin:
> *


ugh


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 17 2011, 08:40 PM~19897483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* thanks.*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FPEREZII, streetseen.com
:wave: What's good Jay!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

your stainless molding dull and scratched??? hit me up ill get you shining again


















cheaper than anyone in town


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

Im looking for parts for a good buddy of mine. Needs parts on a monte carlo 85-87 doors trunk and qtr glass left and right. pm me Thanks


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What bomb builders wanna to join us March 12 for this major event??? All lowriders welcomed for this Bomb show.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2011, 09:30 AM~19908773
> *What bomb builders wanna to join us March 12 for this major event??? All lowriders welcomed for this Bomb show.
> 
> 
> ...


date, location?


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2011, 01:30 AM~19907407
> *your stainless molding dull and scratched??? hit me up ill get you shining again
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking for clear cover for opera lights on a 80-85 Cadillac fleetwood?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

About to take a stroll in the lac...anyone rolling..


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 19 2011, 09:02 PM~19912162
> *About to take a stroll in the lac...anyone rolling..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still in the market for a throwed bumper kit. i have an imperial 400F flare tool new in the box id consider trading. it will flare stainless up to 5/8, like butter. tool retails over 450. new in the box


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2011, 01:30 AM~19907407
> *your stainless molding dull and scratched??? hit me up ill get you shining again
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne I wish you guys were closer or fuck maybe I need to move back to my home state


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Feb 19 2011, 01:50 AM~19907555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 20 2011, 10:11 AM~19915021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"ensuring"


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 20 2011, 12:47 AM~19914305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 20 2011, 10:11 AM~19915021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 05:24 PM~19859235
> *HOMIE STUMBLING AROUND WITH A CERVESA IN ONE HAND AND GRIP OF FLYERS IN THE OTHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

any one got sum pumps ,chrome pumps for sale hit me up


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

anyone have some clean chromes 13s for sale..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 20 2011, 10:11 AM~19915021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 20 2011, 08:11 AM~19915021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 13 2011, 05:24 PM~19859235
> *HOMIE STUMBLING AROUND WITH A CERVESA IN ONE HAND AND GRIP OF FLYERS IN THE OTHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 20 2011, 06:45 PM~19918459
> *any one got sum pumps ,chrome pumps for sale hit me up
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Feb 20 2011, 07:51 PM~19918991
> *anyone have some clean chromes 13s for sale..
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC 6TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
APRIL 3RD 2011
MACGREGOR PARK HOUSTON TX


AWARDS FOR BEST OF..,PEOPLE CHOICE, CLUB PARTICIPATION,KIDS TUG O WAR AND KIDS SACK RACE.

$$ AWARDS FOR CAR/TRUCK HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS

FLYER COMING LATER THIS WEEK!!!!*


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking to trade for e/g grille with gold bars


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 8 2011, 05:27 PM~19819944
> *you beat me to it :angry:
> 
> AGAIN BIG THANKS TO ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT MADE IT TO OUR SHOW LAST YEAR AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO THE RYDERS THAT CAME IN FROM OUT OF TOWN. HOPEFULLY YOU ALL CAN JOIN US AGAIN TO START THE YEAR OFF WITH A BANG  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Jan 21 2011, 01:47 AM~19656762
> *here you go, download the last year of them
> 
> http://storemags.com/?s=lowrider
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Feb 21 2011, 12:20 AM~19920358
> *In case anyone interested in downloading Lowrider Magazine April/2011 issue
> or past issues for free. Actually you can download any magazine for free unless you want to download it faster then it will charge you.
> 
> ...


ORALE HOMIE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Feb 8 2011, 05:23 PM~19819915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 19 2011, 07:02 PM~19912162
> *About to take a stroll in the lac...anyone rolling..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back in the lab


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 12:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

Sup everyone. 
Im still new to Houston. Where are the cruise spots or hangouts? Havnt found anywhere on my own. Figured I'd ask you homies.

Peace.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 20 2011, 10:11 AM~19915021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 20 2011, 10:11 AM~19915021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

looking for a 80 - 85 monte carlo rolling chassis hit me up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chill Da Kine_@Feb 21 2011, 02:15 PM~19924028
> *Sup everyone.
> Im still new to Houston. Where are the cruise spots or hangouts? Havnt found anywhere on my own. Figured I'd ask you homies.
> 
> ...



cruise spots are non-existant in houston. we don't even know what that means.

hang out spots are hit or miss, and usually pre-arranged, then its still hit or miss.

you usually have to wait for an event to chill with alot of people and cars.





















or you can just come by southside :biggrin:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 06:27 PM~19925381
> *cruise spots are non-existant in houston.  we don't even know what that means.
> 
> hang out spots are hit or miss, and usually pre-arranged, then its still hit or miss.
> ...


Mr. know it all huh? :scrutinize:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2011, 01:07 PM~19923211
> *back in the lab
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Feb 21 2011, 06:30 PM~19925913
> *Mr. know it all huh?  :scrutinize:
> *



like its not the truth :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 04:27 PM~19925381
> *cruise spots are non-existant in houston.  we don't even know what that means.
> 
> hang out spots are hit or miss, and usually pre-arranged, then its still hit or miss.
> ...


put that trey on the road, sup for friday night???? or saturday??


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 07:38 PM~19925970
> *like its not the truth :uh:
> *


What's up homie


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2011, 06:45 PM~19926034
> *put that trey on the road, sup for friday night???? or saturday??
> *



treys always on the road, except right now  

fixing broken lifters, swapping og 2 barrel for an og 4 barrel setup while i'm at it. waiting on some stuff to come in from eckler's.

you know you can't just walk into oreily's or autozone and get a 4Jet base gasket anymore? :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 21 2011, 06:49 PM~19926071
> *What's up homie
> *



PETER!



:biggrin: 



you lookin at the sky yet?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 05:50 PM~19926073
> *treys always on the road, except right now
> 
> fixing broken lifters, swapping og 2 barrel for an og 4 barrel setup while i'm at it.  waiting on some stuff to come in from eckler's.
> ...


ill pick u up in the buick unless youre too good to ride in a regal :tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 04:27 PM~19925381
> *cruise spots are non-existant in houston.  we don't even know what that means.
> 
> hang out spots are hit or miss, and usually pre-arranged, then its still hit or miss.
> ...


sums it up.. but you forgot to warm homie about the gay boy gangsters...

:roflmao:

yea i heard the story...
:roflmao:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*IF ANYONE KNOWS THE GIRL THAT WON THE TATTOO RAFFLE....PLEASE HAVE HER CONTACT ME....MY INFO IS BELOW....THANKS*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 21 2011, 06:52 PM~19926089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin **** rupaul lookin ass :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 05:54 PM~19926115
> *:roflmao:  s'all good fool :biggrin:
> 
> *


maybe put on the triples :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2011, 06:57 PM~19926145
> *maybe put on the triples  :biggrin:
> *



aiight, and drive em to my house :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 07:51 PM~19926083
> *PETER!
> :biggrin:
> you lookin at the sky yet?
> *


 :biggrin: not yet homie fleetwood fixin 2 have a way!!!!!!! Different look lac is already at hugo's house pics will b posted later


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 05:54 PM~19926115
> *:roflmao:  s'all good fool :biggrin:
> fuckin **** rupaul lookin ass :uh:
> *


lol.. im justsayin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all goes well.. my ride will be outta shop weds.. im riding this weekend if weather permits..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2011, 07:03 PM~19926208
> *all goes well.. my ride will be outta shop weds.. im riding this weekend if weather permits..
> *



the only thing you gonna be ridin is this dick


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 06:04 PM~19926216
> *the only thing you gonna be ridin is this dick
> *


see there u go.. and u wonder why u always gettin clowned..
****...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2011, 07:10 PM~19926268
> *see there u go.. and u wonder why u always gettin clowned..
> ****...
> *



wutever chocolate donuts


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

typical ******
http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...4guhaGTr4es402N


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ace down too


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 06:12 PM~19926285
> *wutever chocolate donuts
> *


Mayne


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 21 2011, 08:08 PM~19926815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with your people :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Come out an support my HLC homies from Expensive Taste CC


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 21 2011, 11:07 AM~19923211
> *back in the lab
> 
> 
> ...


  good job bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 21 2011, 07:09 PM~19926816
> *ace down too
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: *HMART1970*, Rivis~N~Lacs, INIMITABLE



:uh: shut up


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 05:27 PM~19925381
> *cruise spots are non-existant in houston.  we don't even know what that means.
> 
> hang out spots are hit or miss, and usually pre-arranged, then its still hit or miss.
> ...


*HOMIE YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS SHIT........FUCK WORRYING ABOUT WHERE THE CRUISE SPOT IS AND WHOS GOING.....USE THEM THINGS CALLED KEYS AND PUT THAT BITCH IN DRIVE!!!!! FOOLS TO TIMID TO GET OUT SIDE THEIR COMFORT ZONE. LIKE MY HOMIE TONY SAYS "IM ROLLING WITH OR WITH OUT YOU...................*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 21 2011, 08:34 PM~19927121
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: HMART1970, Rivis~N~Lacs, INIMITABLE
> :uh:  shut up
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMIE!*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 09:44 PM~19927247
> *HOMIE YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS SHIT........FUCK WORRYING ABOUT WHERE THE CRUISE SPOT IS AND WHOS GOING.....USE THEM THINGS CALLED KEYS AND PUT THAT BITCH IN DRIVE!!!!! FOOLS TO TIMID TO GET OUT SIDE THEIR COMFORT ZONE. LIKE MY HOMIE TONY SAYS "IM ROLLING WITH OR WITH OUT YOU...................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ALREADY HOMIE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 08:44 PM~19927247
> *HOMIE YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS SHIT........FUCK WORRYING ABOUT WHERE THE CRUISE SPOT IS AND WHOS GOING.....USE THEM THINGS CALLED KEYS AND PUT THAT BITCH IN DRIVE!!!!! FOOLS TO TIMID TO GET OUT SIDE THEIR COMFORT ZONE. LIKE MY HOMIE TONY SAYS "IM ROLLING WITH OR WITH OUT YOU...................
> *


x 1,000,000 cant wait to my shit is back on the road


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

A few rides for sale, check the link. :biggrin:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582810


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Feb 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19927835
> *x 1,000,000 cant wait to my shit is back on the road
> *


*YOU KNOW ME BRO, I DONT GIVE A FUCK! RIDE TILL THE CASKET DROPS!!*


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I need to get some parts chrome plated for my new project. Any good shops in houston with decent prices?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 09:44 PM~19927247
> *HOMIE YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS SHIT........FUCK WORRYING ABOUT WHERE THE CRUISE SPOT IS AND WHOS GOING.....USE THEM THINGS CALLED KEYS AND PUT THAT BITCH IN DRIVE!!!!! FOOLS TO TIMID TO GET OUT SIDE THEIR COMFORT ZONE. LIKE MY HOMIE TONY SAYS "IM ROLLING WITH OR WITH OUT YOU...................
> *


x96 I'm hopping to be back on da road by summer n i plan to be driven my shit all da way from Austin :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 21 2011, 03:08 PM~19925245
> *looking for a 80  - 85 monte carlo rolling chassis hit me up
> *



got what u need homie.... 832-577-1731 U ALREADY KNOW!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 21 2011, 10:25 PM~19928605
> *x96 I'm hopping to be back on da road by summer n i plan to be driven my shit all da way from Austin :biggrin:
> *


*MUCH RESPECT HOMIE! AS MUCH TIME, EFFORT AND MONEY THAT WE PUT INTO THEESE RIDES, MIGHT AS WELL USE UP WHATS IN THE TANK  *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2011, 12:05 AM~19929114
> *MUCH RESPECT HOMIE! AS MUCH TIME, EFFORT AND MONEY THAT WE PUT INTO THEESE RIDES, MIGHT AS WELL USE UP WHATS IN THE TANK
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 20 2011, 09:03 PM~19919592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 20 2011, 01:23 PM~19915878
> *"ensuring"
> *


Thanks for the spell check


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

We have added an events page to our website, adding carshow flyers for all events...Check back for updates...still in the works..look for the drop down that says more carshows  

www.houstonregiontour.com


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 22 2011, 01:46 AM~19930193
> *Thanks for the spell check
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 22 2011, 06:53 AM~19931176
> *
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2011, 09:08 PM~19926815
> *typical ******
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...4guhaGTr4es402N
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 22 2011, 01:46 AM~19930193
> *Thanks for the spell check
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2011, 12:05 AM~19929114
> *MUCH RESPECT HOMIE! AS MUCH TIME, EFFORT AND MONEY THAT WE PUT INTO THEESE RIDES, MIGHT AS WELL USE UP WHATS IN THE TANK
> *


yep I'm used to it. if da ride is running good and u got da gas whats da problem? anywhere we go in houston its goin be a 30 to 45min drive anyway. its not new to use so y complain. My Homie Said Get Cha Keys!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 22 2011, 04:02 AM~19930705
> *We have added an events page to our website, adding carshow flyers for all events...Check back for updates...still in the works..look for the drop down that says more carshows
> 
> www.houstonregiontour.com
> *


what up Chris


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 22 2011, 12:33 PM~19932706
> *yep I'm used to it. if da ride is running good and u got da gas whats da problem? anywhere we go in houston its goin be a 30 to 45min drive anyway. its not new to use so y complain. My Homie Said Get Cha Keys!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 07:44 PM~19927247
> *MY ***** </span>  *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 22 2011, 12:46 AM~19930193
> *Thanks for the spell check
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2011, 09:30 AM~19908773
> *What bomb builders wanna to join us March 12 for this major event??? All lowriders welcomed for this Bomb show.
> 
> 
> ...


Oldies will be there!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 22 2011, 06:26 PM~19935174
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 22 2011, 02:01 PM~19932889
> *what up Chris
> *


Not much besides working OT at work and trying to relax in my free time. How bout you? The wife and I have talked about doing more cruising this year so I'm looking forward to hitting the streets...I can't do Friday nights cause I work nights but Saturdays I'm free most of the time.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 22 2011, 03:02 AM~19930705
> *We have added an events page to our website, adding carshow flyers for all events...Check back for updates...still in the works..look for the drop down that says more carshows
> 
> www.houstonregiontour.com
> *


Hey Chris the day of that meeting I was talking to u about at the benefit is gonna be March 13th @2pm in pearland....let me kno if u wanna check it out and after the meeting we can go by the fairgrounds and check it out....let me kno


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2011, 05:39 PM~19934399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 08:25 PM~19935575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good work sic


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 22 2011, 07:06 PM~19936054
> *Hey Chris the day of that meeting I was talking to u about at the benefit is gonna be March 13th @2pm in pearland....let me kno if u wanna check it out and after the meeting we can go by the fairgrounds and check it out....let me kno
> *



That sounds like a set-up to me!! :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen   




























My boy Marc








   
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0.. LORD GALLO congratz my brother!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Feb 22 2011, 09:39 PM~19937798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: looks good


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2011, 05:39 PM~19934399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2011, 08:25 PM~19935575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


swift? is there a chapter here now?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Feb 22 2011, 10:34 PM~19938271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


preciate the love fellas


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nice gallo......i forgot mark did that car.....its lookin good well deserved


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 22 2011, 09:39 PM~19937798
> *:0  :0  :0  :0.. LORD GALLO congratz my brother!
> *


yes good job homie


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


We got you bro... Congrats.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 09:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


te aventastes gallo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 23 2011, 09:47 AM~19939826
> *DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
> BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*MARCH 12 CARSHOW BEING THROWN BY THE GO TEJANO FEST & SHORTY'S VETERANO CARSHOW ARE BEING SOLD AT THE GATE ONLY DAY OF EVENT*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 22 2011, 08:25 PM~19935573
> *Not much besides working OT at work and trying to relax in my free time. How bout you? The wife and I have talked about doing more cruising this year so I'm looking forward to hitting the streets...I can't do Friday nights cause I work nights but Saturdays I'm free most of the time.. :biggrin:
> *


same here. got get dat paper. i can cruz all long on saturdays n go home on sundays in time to cruz here. sounds good to me.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


congrads. i seen it at Magnificos some good work!


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Feb 23 2011, 10:50 AM~19940134
> *same here. got get dat paper. i can cruz all long on saturdays n go home on sundays in time to cruz here. sounds good to me.
> *


LMK :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Feb 22 2011, 09:06 PM~19936054
> *Hey Chris the day of that meeting I was talking to u about at the benefit is gonna be March 13th @2pm in pearland....let me kno if u wanna check it out and after the meeting we can go by the fairgrounds and check it out....let me kno
> *


  I'll hit up soon..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...



*CONGRATS!!!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Feb 23 2011, 11:46 AM~19940495
> *LMK :biggrin:
> *


i will. still have a few more months. but summer time will be on and poppin


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats big homie i know personally alot of mosquito filled nights went into this ride


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the spread :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Feb 23 2011, 04:33 AM~19939345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Preciate it homie


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Feb 23 2011, 10:48 AM~19940981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Big C :biggrin:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS HOMIE, LOOKS REAL GOOD !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Feb 23 2011, 05:05 PM~19943534
> *CONGRATS HOMIE, LOOKS REAL GOOD !!!    :thumbsup:
> *


ima need a couple hard copies to save lol


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583095


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Aztlan_Exile, SlickDD75


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 23 2011, 09:08 AM~19939908
> *MARCH 12 CARSHOW BEING THROWN BY THE GO TEJANO FEST & SHORTY'S VETERANO CARSHOW ARE BEING SOLD AT THE GATE ONLY DAY OF EVENT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Check this out :0 :0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=579841&st=20
:0 :0


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 24 2011, 02:12 AM~19947489
> *Check this out          :0  :0                              http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=579841&st=20
> :0 :0
> *


The error returned was:
Sorry, the link that brought you to this page seems to be out of date or broken.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 10:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: VERY NICE....


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

anybody kno where i can buy 31 series batteries 1000cca under 70-75 bucks no cores on hand lmk need 20


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

Try batteries express. In Pasadena


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 24 2011, 01:00 PM~19950289
> *Try batteries express. In Pasadena
> *


thanks bro but phone number no good


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 22 2011, 11:37 PM~19937771
> *Reppin' Empire HEAVY on that StreetSeen
> 
> 
> ...


*Congrats, Well deserved *:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

Z


> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 24 2011, 12:05 PM~19950325
> *thanks bro but phone number no good
> *


Might need to go up there


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 24 2011, 02:05 PM~19950325
> *thanks bro but phone number no good
> *


try usa motorsports in san antonio .....gilbert might be able to work sumthin out if u buyin that many


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 24 2011, 12:05 PM~19950325
> *thanks bro but phone number no good
> *


that place in pasadena wont have any 1000cca batteries. those gel cells are rated at like 500 cca...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93+Feb 24 2011, 09:33 AM~19949203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks homie


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 24 2011, 05:32 PM~19952373
> *sooooo do i deserve a sneak peak of the lac?! lol
> frame comin out nice homie  :biggrin:
> thanks homie
> *


you can come check it out when ever...  
yea frames coming out pretty good thanks to Jose and all my other RO Brothers...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2011, 03:52 PM~19952038
> *that place in pasadena wont have any 1000cca batteries. those gel cells are rated at like 500 cca...
> *


THEY HAVE EM.. JUST GOTTA CATCH EM.. I GOT 10 HERE.. BUT NOT FO SALE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2011, 02:52 PM~19952038
> *that place in pasadena wont have any 1000cca batteries. those gel cells are rated at like 500 cca...
> *


some of them are 1000 cca and over but they seem to go bad quick....

thats why i went with CONTINENTALS XHD....1200 CCA.... :biggrin: 

$90 EACH PLUS CORE....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 24 2011, 07:54 PM~19954041
> *THEY HAVE EM.. JUST GOTTA CATCH EM.. I GOT 10 HERE.. BUT NOT FO SALE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Feb 24 2011, 11:40 PM~19955828
> *some of them are 1000 cca and over but they seem to go bad quick....
> 
> thats why i went with CONTINENTALS XHD....1200 CCA.... :biggrin:
> ...


some are 1000, gottem by the pallet at Fairbanks. but useless for hydros IMO

this is where they come from, if you want to try to buy in bulk. no idea of prices
http://www.mkbattery.com/


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 25 2011, 09:12 AM~19957745
> *some are 1000, gottem by the pallet at Fairbanks. but useless for hydros IMO
> 
> this is where they come from, if you want to try to buy in bulk. no idea of prices
> ...


DO NOT PM ME ABOUT THESE im simply posting already public info on the product being inquired. 



Five-Year Costs Warranty Warranty Warranty MK Battery
100% 50% 0% Warranty 100%
Initial Battery Cost $375,000 $375,000 $375,000 $570,000
Truck Roll Costs $225,000 $225,000 $225,000 $48,750
Replacement Batteries $427,500 $540,000 $652,500 $142,500
Total Cost $1,027,500 $1,140,000 $1,252,500 $761,250
MK Savings $266,250 $378,750 $491,250
Net Present Value $229,648 $326,692 $423,735
Internal Rate of Return 41% 56% 70%
Based on initial purchase of 5,000 batteries


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 24 2011, 04:52 PM~19952038
> *that place in pasadena wont have any 1000cca batteries. those gel cells are rated at like 500 cca...
> *


ngas getting busted these days ganking em out our powersupplies. thats why they aint getting any. and with the new eclosures we gettin noone will be geting anymore. 



For thos still trying to tak'em will be Prosecuted to the full extent of the law .... so ive heard :0


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Feb 25 2011, 10:40 AM~19958295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

IF ANYBODY NEEDS ANY PARTS FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD GIVE ME A CALL ASAP, WE BE SCRAPPING THIS CAR IN ABOUT 2 HOURS FROM NOW (12:44) now!! 832-577-1731 tony


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

9AM-5PM SATURDAY INDOOR SET-UP


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Feb 25 2011, 10:40 AM~19958295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



its one of you shop *******

miklo
rob
darkass

:uh:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 25 2011, 03:36 AM~19956823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My homie hugo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 22 2011, 05:39 PM~19934399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Feb 25 2011, 11:40 AM~19958295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: that's fuk up


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 25 2011, 03:54 AM~19956874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Feb 25 2011, 10:40 AM~19958295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 25 2011, 05:20 PM~19961162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ha......man o man


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93+Feb 24 2011, 06:05 PM~19953132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a tease


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 25 2011, 07:12 PM~19961944
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 25 2011, 05:20 PM~19961162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 25 2011, 04:31 PM~19960442
> *its one of you shop *******
> 
> miklo
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 25 2011, 10:26 PM~19962912
> *:wave:
> *


que onda Homie? :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 25 2011, 09:49 PM~19962245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anyone have any used 3 1/2 or 4 1/2 ton springs... Or knows someone who does...
Hit me up thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

FOR SALE in Houston Tx

























1971 Buick Riviera. $9,500.00
88437 miles, power windows, a/c, cruise control
Juan T. # 281)763-6530. [email protected]
or
Angel Rodriguez # 713)478-2319

Don't contact me. Just posting cause I saw it, real nice ride well worth it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Feb 26 2011, 12:20 PM~19966601
> *FOR SALE in Houston Tx
> 
> 
> ...


it takes a special person to drive that beast. not just no regular dude :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 26 2011, 12:09 PM~19966124
> *Does anyone have any used 3 1/2 or 4 1/2 ton springs... Or knows someone who does...
> Hit me up thanks  :biggrin:
> *


I have my old chrome ones, all four. pick em up at the house for free bro.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 26 2011, 06:08 PM~19968175
> *
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 26 2011, 02:35 PM~19967053
> *I have my old chrome ones, all four. pick em up at the house for free bro.
> *


thanks man... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Feb 26 2011, 05:51 PM~19968398
> *
> *


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

paint job done by salinas on a 99 town car


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 26 2011, 07:23 AM~19965075
> *que onda Homie?  :biggrin:
> *


ke onda saulito como andamos


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

one bucket less to worry about she gone out of state :biggrin:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

quote=AT1in2009,Feb 26 2011, 11:11 PM~19969799]
WILLIE 65 IMPALA SUPER SPORT

CALIFORNIA STYLE IN HTOWN 

STREET SHOW HOPPER '' SINGLE PUMP '' 

AT1 PISTON PUMP , ADEX SUPER DUTY AIRCRAFT DUMP , 8 BATTERIES AND HARD LINE 
CHROME UNDIES , DIGITAL DASH , SERPENTINE BELT SYSTEM ,












































NEW MEMBER AT1 MOTORSPORTS PRO TEAM

AT1 MOTORSPORT AT YOUR SERVICE  :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## ridincleannlow (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 26 2011, 08:25 PM~19969163
> *paint job done by salinas on a 99 town car
> 
> 
> ...


who s 99 town car and caddy i hear thery empire car ,if so dam they r do it big then :biggrin:


----------



## ridincleannlow (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 26 2011, 08:36 PM~19969253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice paint on this ride who's ride


----------



## ridincleannlow (Nov 12, 2010)

shoot man i am going to get my ride done and get the guy from empire :biggrin:


----------



## ridincleannlow (Nov 12, 2010)

hey if can some one help me out i need to get someone that rolls with empire ,just pm with any info thank s see if i can get in with my 64 impala drop top


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> quote=AT1in2009,Feb 26 2011, 11:11 PM~19969799]
> WILLIE 65 IMPALA SUPER SPORT
> 
> CALIFORNIA STYLE IN HTOWN
> ...


[/quote]


i'm not sure if that setup matches the quality of the rest of that car


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cus i know that digital dash, chrome undies and motor wasn't done by at1


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> quote=AT1in2009,Feb 26 2011, 11:11 PM~19969799]
> WILLIE 65 IMPALA SUPER SPORT
> 
> CALIFORNIA STYLE IN HTOWN
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

nuthin but truff in that statement :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and i do give willie props, that car is clean as hell.



but please don't act like you did that whole car, thats a bit misleading


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

Post a picture of that piston pump and read what the pressure plate says if I recalls says SOUTH SIDE so there for it's not AT1


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

*crickets


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2011, 02:33 AM~19970788
> *
> 
> 
> ...





FAIL :thumbsdown:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> quote=AT1in2009,Feb 26 2011, 11:11 PM~19969799]
> WILLIE 65 IMPALA SUPER SPORT
> 
> CALIFORNIA STYLE IN HTOWN
> ...


[/quote]











I dont have anything against antonio but thats some bullshit. Thats an assembly line built car.


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

I dont have anything against antonio but thats some bullshit. Thats an assembly line built car.
[/quote]
:wow: :0


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 26 2011, 08:29 PM~19969196
> *one bucket less to worry about she gone out of state  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Feb 27 2011, 01:17 AM~19970723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weaker...
do robert next


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Feb 26 2011, 08:25 PM~19969163
> *paint job done by salinas on a 99 town car
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for an axle to fit a 64 impala ,anybody have one local lmk :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2011, 03:33 AM~19970788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 27 2011, 10:35 AM~19971382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> quote=AT1in2009,Feb 26 2011, 11:11 PM~19969799]
> WILLIE 65 IMPALA SUPER SPORT
> 
> CALIFORNIA STYLE IN HTOWN
> ...


[/quote]


let's get this shit straight ,i willie built this car with my own money . i payed pepole for sevices like paint ,chromeing ,part's e.t.c ,i even payed nonclub members to help build my car .. so latin kustoms can't take credit for this car getting built ,i payed AT1, for sevices ,like putting MY set up together .. i may have purchased this set up some where else ,but he made it work ,it now hit's back bumper and that he can take credit for . all the assembly of the piston pump was done by AT1 ..i don't have any bad blood with any of my old club member's but to post up shit like this pist me off ...i thank every one who did help me alone the way and u all know who u r ,i don't have to name all of u out, i would hope u don't expect that .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here we go again


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2011, 10:13 AM~19971859
> *here we go again
> *


 :drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2011, 10:14 AM~19971868
> *:drama:
> *


:420:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2011, 10:18 AM~19971892
> *:420:
> *


x2


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 27 2011, 10:13 AM~19971859
> *here we go again
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Feb 27 2011, 10:21 AM~19971899
> *:fool2:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*



Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94@Feb 27 2011, 10:14 AM~19971530
looking for an axle to fit a 64 impala ,anybody have one local lmk :dunno:


Click to expand...

SHIT HOMIE, I NEED ONE ALSO :wow: *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WELL EMPIRE HAD A BUSY DAY AT SALINAS SHOP.... :0 ANOTHER FLEETWOOD GETTING READY FOR PAINT..


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

DAM EMPIRE DOING IT BIG


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FOUR LUXURY RIDES FROM EMPIRE COMING SOON...  



















AND MY BOY SALINAS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

JUAN FLEETWOOD IS A NICE ADDITION TO THE EMPIRE FAMILY ,WELCOME IN JUAN


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:00 PM~19974803
> *THREE LUXURY RIDES FROM EMPIRE COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


4 WITH JUAN


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:00 PM~19974803
> *THREE LUXURY RIDES FROM EMPIRE COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: looks like houston is getting back to lowriding and not hating!


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

whats up homies? lookin good


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SALINAS FIXING TO GET DOWN ON WRATH'S FLEETWOOD


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Feb 27 2011, 07:07 PM~19974843
> *whats up homies? lookin good
> *


HELL YEAH, LINE UP GOING TO LOOK GOOD


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Feb 27 2011, 07:07 PM~19974843
> *whats up homies? lookin good
> *


LORD V...REPPIN IN THE BAYCITY!!!!!  WE STAY LACIN!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2011, 07:07 PM~19974841
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: looks like houston is getting back to lowriding and not hating!
> *


INDEED BIG HOMIE...EMPIRE GONNA REP THE H!! SHOWING LOVE TO ALL LOWRIDERS


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 27 2011, 07:04 PM~19974820
> *4 WITH JUAN
> *


MY BAD... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:12 PM~19974867
> *INDEED BIG HOMIE...EMPIRE GONNA REP THE H!! SHOWING LOVE TO ALL LOWRIDERS
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:12 PM~19974872
> *MY BAD... :biggrin:
> *


I LOST COUNT TO :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:12 PM~19974867
> *INDEED BIG HOMIE...EMPIRE GONNA REP THE H!! SHOWING LOVE TO ALL LOWRIDERS
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LORD GALLO , SALINAS AND LORD WRATH....


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2011, 07:07 PM~19974841
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: looks like houston is getting back to lowriding and not hating!
> *


YES SIR :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 08:12 PM~19974867
> *INDEED BIG HOMIE...EMPIRE GONNA REP THE H!! SHOWING LOVE TO ALL LOWRIDERS
> *


looking good goofy...ur empire is getting big...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 27 2011, 07:24 PM~19974943
> *YES SIR  :wow:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Feb 27 2011, 07:27 PM~19974960
> *looking good goofy...ur empire is getting big...
> *


THX MIGUEL...I KNOW YOUR 2 LACS GOING TO COME OUT HARD.. COUPE DEVILLE AND A FLEETWOOD :0


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 08:30 PM~19974990
> *THX MIGUEL...I KNOW YOUR 2 LACS GOING TO COME OUT HARD.. COUPE DEVILLE AND A FLEETWOOD  :0
> *


yea da deville gonna take a lil longer to come out now that i got the fleet....all the reinforcement is done on the deville...joe gots the engine now to paint the block....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Feb 27 2011, 07:34 PM~19975028
> *yea da deville gonna take a lil longer to come out now that i got the fleet....all the reinforcement is done on the deville...joe gots the engine now to paint the block....
> *


YEA I SEEN UR ENGINE..LOOKS GOOD


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:22 PM~19974936
> *LORD GALLO , SALINAS AND LORD WRATH....
> 
> 
> ...


My ******!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Feb 27 2011, 07:37 PM~19975063
> *My ******!
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO......EMPIRE AND RO HTOWN....


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:42 PM~19975110
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO......EMPIRE AND RO HTOWN....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:22 PM~19974936
> *LORD GALLO , SALINAS AND LORD WRATH....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:09 PM~19974850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

your aluminum trim just isnt quite shiney enuff ?? bring it by, ill shine it up :biggrin: 











square dump aint quite right? bring it by....we do those too..

before









after


















HOUSE OF HARDLINES 2011










IF YOUR SHIT IS STREET DRIVEN , ILL GIVE YOU A DISCOUNT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2011, 08:27 PM~19975507
> *your aluminum trim just isnt quite shiney enuff ?? bring it by, ill shine it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2011, 08:27 PM~19975507
> *your aluminum trim just isnt quite shiney enuff ?? bring it by, ill shine it up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 27 2011, 08:33 PM~19975572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2011, 08:36 PM~19975600
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice selling point..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:22 PM~19974936
> *LORD GALLO , SALINAS AND LORD WRATH....
> 
> 
> ...


  EMPIRE GOIN HARD IN DA PAINT WIT THEM LUXERY RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2011, 09:27 PM~19975507
> *your aluminum trim just isnt quite shiney enuff ?? bring it by, ill shine it up  :biggrin:
> 
> after
> ...



yo jon b., clean them dirty ass fingernails :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2011, 09:02 PM~19975959
> *yo jon b., clean them dirty ass fingernails :uh:
> *


*****, clean your socks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 09:09 PM~19974850
> *SALINAS FIXING TO GET DOWN ON WRATH'S FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


i likes


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2011, 10:16 PM~19976137
> ******, clean your socks
> *



:roflmao: :| 

bandwagoner


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 09:09 PM~19974850
> *SALINAS FIXING TO GET DOWN ON WRATH'S FLEETWOOD
> 
> 
> ...


Saw all the rides today, they coming out clean. Much props to Empire and R.O.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 27 2011, 09:14 AM~19971530
> *looking for an axle to fit a 64 impala ,anybody have one local lmk :dunno:
> *


call mark 7134783886


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Feb 27 2011, 10:16 PM~19976801
> *Saw all the rides today, they coming out clean. Much props to Empire and R.O.
> *


thx homie..


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

let's get this shit straight ,i willie built this car with my own money . i payed pepole for sevices like paint ,chromeing ,part's e.t.c ,i even payed nonclub members to help build my car .. so latin kustoms can't take credit for this car getting built ,i payed AT1, for sevices ,like putting MY set up together .. i may have purchased this set up some where else ,but he made it work ,it now hit's back bumper and that he can take credit for . all the assembly of the piston pump was done by AT1 ..i don't have any bad blood with any of my old club member's but to post up shit like this pist me off ...i thank every one who did help me alone the way and u all know who u r ,i don't have to name all of u out, i would hope u don't expect that .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]



I didnt say we paid for anything on your car. For those who dont know how it is, we dont pay to fix up eachothers cars. Everybody buys thier own shit and thats when the club steps in. You make it seem like you woulda got this far without the club. I seriously doubt that but its cool homie good luck with the 65 "Willie". No hard feelings


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 25 2011, 09:49 PM~19962245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 28 2011, 12:08 AM~19977271
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Real recognize real.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Pistol pete said brains blown out......I hear TEAM 44 on the rise homie. This gonna be you with all that sun on yo head :burn:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2011, 01:12 AM~19977315
> *Pistol pete said brains blown out......I hear TEAM 44 on the rise homie. This gonna be you with all that sun on yo head :burn:
> *


Yeah ill be lookin at da sky just like you homie that's how we roll :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Feb 28 2011, 12:19 AM~19977396
> *Yeah ill be lookin at da sky just like you homie that's how "WE" roll  :biggrin:
> *




FIXED


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2011, 09:16 PM~19976137
> ******, clean your socks
> *


ahhhh owned..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2011, 01:24 AM~19977446
> *FIXED
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Feb 28 2011, 12:46 AM~19977637
> *:biggrin: PICS SAY MORE THAN 100000000  WORDS    :biggrin:
> 
> MORE  ASSEMBLY LINE PICS   :wow:
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

BUILT AT SOUTHSIDE. BECAUSE I CAN TAKE PICS TWO.






























































P.S. LOS AND I KNOW WHO BUILT IT. LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2011, 10:02 PM~19976672
> *:roflmao:  :|
> 
> bandwagoner
> *


im sorry


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

yawn..... :uh: mondays


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> BUILT AT SOUTHSIDE. BECAUSE I CAN TAKE PICS TWO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > BUILT AT SOUTHSIDE. BECAUSE I CAN TAKE PICS TWO.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Feb 27 2011, 03:17 AM~19970723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I retired off topic and this clown picked it up.....


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2011, 10:41 AM~19979110
> *I retired off topic and this clown picked it up.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats Fuked up I dont chill upstairs  
Good one though :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Feb 28 2011, 11:05 AM~19979235
> *:0 Thats Fuked up I dont chill upstairs
> Good one though :biggrin:
> *


nice tat. :ugh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2011, 11:06 AM~19979241
> *nice tat.  :ugh:
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 27 2011, 07:00 PM~19974803
> *FOUR LUXURY RIDES FROM EMPIRE COMING SOON...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Feb 28 2011, 03:12 AM~19978096
> *BUILT AT SOUTHSIDE. BECAUSE I CAN TAKE PICS TWO.
> 
> 
> ...



AINT SEEN THAT TRUNK IN A MIN...LIKED OSO TRUCK MURAL BETTER THOUGH!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 17 2011, 04:57 PM~19894222
> *Tejano Hits Radio Cook Off event
> March 5th
> 6200 Gulf Freeway (I-45 between Wayside & Woodridge)
> ...


*POSTPONED TIL LATER DATE DUE TO CONFLICTING COOK OFF EVENTS. I'm no longer with TejanoHitsRadio so that D.J. Mystery & me can focus on bringing back http://www.thebeat713.com with live dj's, but still helping them out.*


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> quote=AT1in2009,Feb 26 2011, 11:11 PM~19969799]
> WILLIE 65 IMPALA SUPER SPORT
> 
> CALIFORNIA STYLE IN HTOWN
> ...


[/quote]
clean ride


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Free promotional items at this carshow & movie passes.*


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Still looking for a big body...
cash in hand .. who has one???


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2011, 10:33 AM~19979797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  EMPIRE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPRT...OH AND FREE TICKETS TOO.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 28 2011, 11:06 AM~19979989
> *DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
> BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!
> 
> ...


  WILL BE THERE


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

MAKE WAY FOR THE BAD GUYS​


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Feb 28 2011, 12:04 PM~19979971
> *Still looking for a big body...
> cash in hand .. who has one???
> *


Mrcadillac has one clean 95 for 4500 I would jump on its on del rio texas


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 28 2011, 02:17 PM~19981195
> *Mrcadillac has one clean 95 for 4500 I would jump on its on del rio texas
> *


sold already..jus checked on it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Feb 28 2011, 03:17 PM~19981195
> *Mrcadillac has one clean 95 for 4500 I would jump on its on del rio texas
> *


FTP

but yeah that one was clean clean


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 27 2011, 10:16 PM~19976137
> ******, clean your socks
> *



:0 
















:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 28 2011, 03:19 PM~19981205
> *sold already..jus checked on it
> *


Yea saw it was sold...thats the color i wanted too... :banghead:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal+Feb 27 2011, 06:59 PM~19974796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 28 2011, 03:58 PM~19981870
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


baller!!! :wow:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

show this sunday 

I like that


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE SPRINT AND CANT GET CALLS OR TEXT OFF AND ON


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 28 2011, 06:04 PM~19982775
> *ANYONE HAVE SPRINT AND CANT GET CALLS OR TEXT OFF AND ON
> *


i know someone.. pm me!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2011, 04:10 PM~19981935
> *baller!!!  :wow:
> *


On a budget


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Feb 28 2011, 06:34 PM~19982993
> *On a budget
> *


must be nice.. luxury sports, elcos with luxury sport conversions, big body caddies, chrysler 300 in the garage and driveway, big house in katy.. nice budget!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2011, 06:41 PM~19983066
> *must be nice.. luxury sports, elcos with luxury sport conversions, big body caddies, chrysler 300 in the garage and driveway, big house in katy.. nice budget!!!  :biggrin:
> *


its a EMPIRE thang :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 28 2011, 06:49 PM~19983150
> *its a EMPIRE thang :biggrin:
> *


i see where all the money is going..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 28 2011, 10:33 AM~19979797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i might roll out there.. elco back on da road..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2011, 06:51 PM~19983164
> *i see where all the money is going..
> *


BAWLIN ON A BUDGET


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 28 2011, 07:22 PM~19983478
> *BAWLIN ON A BUDGET
> *


still bawlin..budget or not!!! :happysad:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*APRIL 3RD 2011.... HLC 6YR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC!!!!!

MACGREGOR PARK

AWARDS, AWARDS....ONE OF HOUSTON'S BIGGEST LOWRIDER PICNIC OF THE YEAR!!!!*


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

once again empire in da house


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 28 2011, 07:40 PM~19983678
> *once again empire in da house
> *


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

hey goofy u thing them boyz ready for us


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 28 2011, 08:40 PM~19983678
> *once again empire in da house
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 28 2011, 09:18 PM~19983433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 28 2011, 07:45 PM~19983725
> *hey goofy u thing  them boyz ready for us
> *


  .."DOWN FOR OUR CROWN"


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2011, 08:49 PM~19983766
> *    .."DOWN FOR OUR CROWN"
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Feb 28 2011, 07:49 PM~19983766
> *    .."DOWN FOR OUR CROWN"
> *


yes indeed


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80coupedeville_@Feb 28 2011, 07:58 PM~19983868
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir welcome home hoime


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2011, 07:22 PM~19983483
> *still bawlin..budget or not!!!  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HELL YEAH


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 28 2011, 09:00 PM~19983899
> *yes sir welcome home hoime
> *


 was up rob... Thanks to u homie... and all EMPIRE :biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Feb 28 2011, 08:04 PM~19983954
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HELL YEAH
> *


must be nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:420:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2011, 08:53 PM~19984550
> *
> :420:
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2011, 09:04 PM~19984706
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 28 2011, 09:28 PM~19984891
> *:wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Feb 28 2011, 12:04 PM~19979971
> *Still looking for a big body...
> cash in hand .. who has one???
> *


i still have the white 96 fleetwood


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 28 2011, 06:41 PM~19983066
> *must be nice.. luxury sports, elcos with luxury sport conversions, big body caddies, chrysler 300 in the garage and driveway, big house in katy.. nice budget!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Chillllll out lol  
ive just accomplished couple small things on a humble mans hard work n sweat


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Feb 28 2011, 11:26 AM~19980145
> *  WILL BE THERE
> *


Thanks Goofy.... Bring the entire HLC we have plenty of space


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Mar 1 2011, 12:25 AM~19986056
> *i still have the white 96 fleetwood
> *


I'll call you today.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Feb 28 2011, 10:24 PM~19984221
> *
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 1 2011, 06:30 AM~19987222
> *Chillllll out lol
> ive just accomplished couple small things on a humble mans hard work n sweat
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

RFFR


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl...EtFblE6MQ#gid=0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i got a ps3 60 gig backwards compatible ( u can play ps1, ps2,ps3 and blu ray dvds) not all ps3s do that, with one wireless controller, and 5 games for sale..games are sonic, ratchet and clank, csi fatal intent, nba 2k11, and saw2..300.00 firm


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 1 2011, 05:07 PM~19990371
> *:drama:
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl...EtFblE6MQ#gid=0
> *


Student Government 6th Annual Car Show - Registration Form

Event Date/Time: March 5, 2011 - Saturday - 10am-3pm - HCC SE, 6815 Rustic, Houston, TX 77087 - Angela Morales Parking Lot

Car Registration & Entry: 8AM-9AM - Show Hours: 10am-3pm 
Payments need to be delivered to: HCC SE Rm#124 - ask for Sophia/Amanda
*no mail-in payments - Cash Only - Receipts will be available. 

Pre-Registration Fee: 
Cars/Trucks: $15
Motorcycles/Bikes: $7
*No later than March 1, 2011

On-Site Registration Fee:
Cars/Trucks: $25
Motorcycles/Bikes: $15

$10 for Advertisment Display Cars - Not entering Judging
**NO REFUNDS**

*Advance registration is recommended to avoid any wait/lines.
On site registration will be available the day of the event. 

Questions/More Info:
713.718.7602 or 713.718.7205
[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Required


Form Type: *

Choose one of the following

Participant *will be judge & allowed ???? What kind of school doesn't teach their students how to spell correctly?</span>[/b]


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Got some 16 inch cylinders looking to trade for some 10s or 12s...the just need to be repainted..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 1 2011, 03:35 PM~19990644
> *Student Government 6th Annual Car Show - Registration Form
> 
> Event Date/Time: March 5, 2011 - Saturday - 10am-3pm - HCC SE, 6815 Rustic, Houston, TX 77087 - Angela Morales Parking Lot
> ...


that one...lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2011, 05:38 PM~19990671
> *that one...lol
> *


HCC En El Barrio, lol trudat trudat...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 1 2011, 03:40 PM~19990696
> *HCC En El Barrio, lol  trudat trudat...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2011, 05:41 PM~19990701
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 1 2011, 03:49 PM~19990770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wheres the sap button??? :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Mar 1 2011, 02:37 PM~19990664
> *Got some 16 inch cylinders looking to trade for some 10s or 12s...the just need to be repainted..
> *


crome 10" right here!!! 956-229-5073


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 1 2011, 02:31 PM~19990606
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U NEED HELP WITH ALL THAT MONEY,, I CAN GO HELP U HAUL IT BACK HOME!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 1 2011, 05:12 PM~19991410
> *U NEED HELP WITH ALL THAT MONEY,, I CAN GO HELP U HAUL IT BACK HOME!! :biggrin:
> *


man hold up :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*DOES ANYONE KNOW THE GIRL THAT WON THJE TATTOO RAFFLE.....PLEASE HAVE HER CONTACT ME AT THE SHOP 281-741-5374...OR MY CELL NUMBER IS AT THE BOTTOM....PLEASE HELP ME FIND THIS WINNER IF ANYONE CAN HELP........

KLIKA TATTOOS...WE ON THA NORTHWEST SIDE.....8650 N. HOUSTON ROSSLYN....NEXT TO BAD BOYZ BARBER SHOP...U NO THE AREA..COME THRU AND GET AT ME.....NEED UR CAR CLUB ON YA...I GOT YA..NEED SOME FRESTYLE WORK...I GOT YA....JUST NEED A TATTOO......I GOT YA......*


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Mar 1 2011, 06:44 PM~19992046
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THE GIRL THAT WON THJE TATTOO RAFFLE.....PLEASE HAVE HER CONTACT ME AT THE SHOP 281-741-5374 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              281-741-5374      end_of_the_skype_highlighting...OR MY CELL NUMBER IS AT THE BOTTOM....PLEASE HELP ME FIND THIS WINNER IF ANYONE CAN HELP........
> 
> KLIKA TATTOOS...WE ON THA NORTHWEST SIDE.....8650 N. HOUSTON ROSSLYN....NEXT TO BAD BOYZ BARBER SHOP...U NO THE AREA..COME THRU AND GET AT ME.....NEED UR CAR CLUB ON YA...I GOT YA..NEED SOME FRESTYLE WORK...I GOT YA.. ..JUST NEED A TATTOO......I GOT YA......
> *


nope but i have 5 tickets that didnt win :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2011, 03:12 PM~19990415
> *i got a ps3 60 gig backwards compatible ( u can play ps1, ps2,ps3 and blu ray dvds) not all ps3s do that, with one wireless controller, and 5 games for sale..games are sonic, ratchet and clank, csi fatal intent, nba 2k11, and saw2..300.00 firm
> *


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

5 week old pit for sale no paper 200 obo 100 percent pitbull


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 1 2011, 07:07 PM~19992259
> *5 week old pit for sale no paper 200 obo 100 percent pitbull
> *


pics? male or female, color?


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2011, 07:09 PM~19992277
> *pics? male or female, color?
> *


male its chocolate


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 1 2011, 07:11 PM~19992290
> *male its chocolate
> *


have one already.. thanks anyway  need another blue...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

I got some polished elco drip rails if anyone ia interested


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aluminum trim dull? bring it by, ill tighten you up. as stated before, if your shit is street driven ill give you a discount!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2011, 07:50 PM~19992669
> *aluminum trim dull? bring it by, ill tighten you up.  as stated before, if your shit is street driven ill give you a discount!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2011, 07:50 PM~19992669
> *aluminum trim dull? bring it by, ill tighten you up.  as stated before, if your shit is street driven ill give you a discount!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks familiar :biggrin: 
U knocked that shit out quick!
Ready for pick up I see :biggrin: 
Hit homie up, dont b scared to ask


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

POSTING THIS FOR A FRIEND CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR MORE DETAILS OR PICS.

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2237259523.html


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 1 2011, 07:57 PM~19992755
> *POSTING THIS FOR A FRIEND CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR MORE DETAILS OR PICS.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2237259523.html
> *


damn..memories...clean euro back in the day


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

come out this sunday to support


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2011, 08:50 PM~19992669
> *aluminum trim dull? bring it by, ill tighten you up.  as stated before, if your shit is street driven ill give you a discount!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i got a homie wanting a quote for a knob polishing, hit em up. he's MR.64WAGON on here.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 1 2011, 08:51 PM~19993324
> *i got a homie wanting a quote for a knob polishing, hit em up.  he's MR.64WAGON on here.
> *


ill trade for a rusty trombone


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :barf: :barf:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 1 2011, 11:13 PM~19994776
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


ya mero sir is it already on the body :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2011, 07:50 PM~19992669
> *aluminum trim dull? bring it by, ill tighten you up.  as stated before, if your shit is street driven ill give you a discount!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DO U REMOVE THEM AND REINSTALL THEM TO


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex_@Mar 2 2011, 02:00 AM~19995320
> *DO U REMOVE THEM AND REINSTALL THEM TO
> *


x2


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 2 2011, 10:36 AM~19997184
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex+Mar 2 2011, 01:00 AM~19995320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not really. but i know someone who can :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Mar 2 2011, 06:15 AM~19995762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

24 MORE DAYS.......... For some chilling and BBQ.... DONT FORGET BRING YOUR CHAIRS AND BEER.......... 



DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 2 2011, 11:58 AM~19997718
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Fundraiser for Kids Meals Houston coming, May 14th (Saturday). More info and flyer to come soon.*

http://www.khou.com/great-day/gdh_030111_seg5-117184953.html

*Location set, cooking team set, dj's set & entertainment getting set.*


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 1 2011, 08:07 PM~19992259
> *5 week old pit for sale no paper 200 obo 100 percent pitbull
> *


 still have the puppy forsale hit me up
:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

*FOR THOSE THAT ATTENDED THE HYPNOTIZED CAR SHOW LAST YEAR ..... SEE THE LATEST ISSUE OF STREET SEEN TO SEE IF YOUR RIDE MADE IT IN THE MAGAZINE. *
LOTS OF PICTURES

http://www.streetseen.com/Home/tabid/37/Default.aspx


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 2 2011, 05:03 PM~19999788
> *FOR THOSE THAT ATTENDED THE HYPNOTIZED CAR SHOW LAST YEAR ..... SEE THE LATEST ISSUE OF STREET SEEN TO SEE IF YOUR RIDE MADE IT IN THE MAGAZINE.
> LOTS OF PICTURES
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why ride around with dull faded dumps in the trunk? get your shine on 










hit me up, for the rider on a budget, :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

1 inch impala arms 100 bucks



















newer ball joints and bushings.


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*need some mural work holla at my boy Joe..aka MR PISTOLERO!!*


----------



## WRATH (Jan 16, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WRATH_@Mar 2 2011, 08:52 PM~20001928
> *:wave:
> *


HOLY SHIT........ u been on here since 06 and first time post..my ***** LORD WRATH


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 2 2011, 09:41 PM~20001795
> *need some mural work holla at my boy Joe..aka MR PISTOLERO!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 2 2011, 10:41 PM~20001795
> *need some mural work holla at my boy Joe..aka MR PISTOLERO!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 2 2011, 07:41 PM~20001795
> *SSTYLE*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 2 2011, 09:45 PM~20002723
> *THATS WHERE MY CAR WILL BE IN A WHILE...
> TAMPSSTYLE
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 1 2011, 11:46 PM~19995028
> *ya mero sir is it already on the body :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ya mero grasias por la ayuda


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 2 2011, 09:50 PM~20002817
> *:biggrin: ya mero grasias por la ayuda
> *


orale no problem :biggrin: hope to see it soon


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WRATH_@Mar 2 2011, 08:52 PM~20001928
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: 
my dawg popped his cherry lol :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 2 2011, 08:41 PM~20001795
> *need some mural work holla at my boy Joe..aka MR PISTOLERO!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy:  
Shit looking good


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 2 2011, 04:31 PM~19998609
> *Fundraiser for Kids Meals Houston coming, May 14th (Saturday).  More info and flyer to come soon.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/great-day/gdh_030111_seg5-117184953.html
> ...


*FUNDRAISER FOR KIDS MEALS HOUSTON - MAY 14TH SATURDAY
LOCATION: MEZA'S COURTYARD (CORNER OF NAVIGATION & YORK)
TIME: 11AM-6PM

PRESENTED BY ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST, ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON, OLD MEMORIES HOUSTON, VIEJITOS HOUSTON, TEJANOHITSRADIO, THEBEAT713 & ???

BBQ PLATE SALE (BRISKET/SAUSAGE), DRINKS BEING SOLD BY THE ICEHOUSE, NO BYOB PLEASE.

TWO CONJUNTO GROUPS PERFORMING INSIDE ALONG WITH D.J.'S SPINNING THE TUNES OUTBACK AND INSIDE BETWEEN BANDS. A FEW YOUNG FEMALE MARIACHI SINGERS WILL BE PERFORMING ALSO. CAR EXHIBITION OUTBACK & TO THE SIDE OF THE BUILDING. ALL PROCEEDS COLLECTED GOING TOWARDS KIDS MEALS HOUSTON*</span>

<a href=\'http://www.kidsmealshouston.org\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.kidsmealshouston.org</a>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>_*(FLYER COMING SOON)*_


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Mar 1 2011, 08:44 PM~19992046
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THE GIRL THAT WON THJE TATTOO RAFFLE.....PLEASE HAVE HER CONTACT ME AT THE SHOP 281-741-5374...OR MY CELL NUMBER IS AT THE BOTTOM....PLEASE HELP ME FIND THIS WINNER IF ANYONE CAN HELP........
> 
> KLIKA TATTOOS...WE ON THA NORTHWEST SIDE.....8650 N. HOUSTON ROSSLYN....NEXT TO BAD BOYZ BARBER SHOP...U NO THE AREA..COME THRU AND GET AT ME.....NEED UR CAR CLUB ON YA...I GOT YA..NEED SOME FRESTYLE WORK...I GOT YA....JUST NEED A TATTOO......I GOT YA......
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 3 2011, 10:50 AM~20005677
> *DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
> BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!
> 
> ...


i'm taking my kool-aid :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2011, 08:51 AM~20005683
> *i'm taking my kool-aid  :biggrin:
> *


That will go good with the Brisket and sausage plates we will be selling, but drinks comes with plate so if you want to sip on your kool-aid throu out the day,lol.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 3 2011, 10:56 AM~20005709
> *That will go good with the Brisket and sausage plates we will be selling, but drinks comes with plate so if you want to sip on your kool-aid throu out the day,lol.
> *


  

March 9th, 10 yrs since I retired my drinking hobby. :happysad:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2011, 09:01 AM~20005734
> *
> 
> March 9th, 10 yrs since I retired my drinking hobby.  :happysad:
> *



Congrats bro, we not serving or selling beer at show. There is always people that love to sip beer with their BBQ and Chill while drinking with the homies, so thats why if they want they can BYOB.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2011, 11:01 AM~20005734
> *
> 
> March 9th, 10 yrs since I retired my drinking hobby.  :happysad:
> *


:thumbsup: cool, let's celebrate, drinks on me!! :biggrin: 





just messin' wit ya bro ... congratulations


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 3 2011, 11:04 AM~20005751
> *Congrats bro, we not serving or selling beer at show. There is always people that love to sip beer with their BBQ and Chill while drinking with the homies, so thats why if they want they can BYOB.....
> *


Thanks Emilio.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 3 2011, 11:06 AM~20005772
> *:thumbsup: cool, let's celebrate, drinks on me!!  :biggrin:
> just messin' wit ya bro ... congratulations
> *


lol, good times throughout the 10 years. What was that drinking card game you were playing with my homeboys at my crib some years back? LMAO

You got all of them drunk. LOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2011, 11:09 AM~20005788
> *lol, good times throughout the 10 years.  What was that drinking card game you were playing with my homeboys at my crib some years back?  LMAO
> 
> You got all of them drunk.  LOL
> *


the card game was called Drunk Driver :biggrin:

:angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 3 2011, 11:17 AM~20005835
> *the card game was called Drunk Driver :biggrin:
> 
> :angel:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2011, 08:12 PM~20001447
> *1 inch impala arms 100 bucks
> 
> 
> ...


how about um


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2011, 09:01 AM~20005734
> *
> 
> March 9th, 10 yrs since I retired my drinking hobby.  :happysad:
> *


:thumbsup: I'm on that same path, but I got a ways to go; 6 months for me in March! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 PM~20006108
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 3 2011, 10:01 AM~20006120
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a arms pending sale.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Mar 3 2011, 12:00 PM~20006108
> *:thumbsup: I'm on that same path, but I got a ways to go; 6 months for me in March! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Feb 20 2011, 10:11 AM~19915021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Mar 3 2011, 11:07 AM~20006174
> *:biggrin:
> *


IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 3 2011, 01:39 PM~20007522
> *IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 3 2011, 02:39 PM~20007522
> *IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 3 2011, 03:39 PM~20007522
> *IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 3 2011, 02:39 PM~20007522
> *IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:
> *


*GOOD TO HEAR THAT CHILLY  *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 3 2011, 03:39 PM~20007522
> *IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:
> *


Anyone in particular?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

My homie needs one 13" tire. Hit him up 2816509747 call or text


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still in the market for a bumper kit


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 1 2011, 09:50 PM~19992669
> *aluminum trim dull? bring it by, ill tighten you up.  as stated before, if your shit is street driven ill give you a discount!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much to do two 130 gallon tanks and six 22.5 alcoa rims?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 3 2011, 09:01 AM~20005734
> *
> 
> March 9th, 10 yrs since I retired my drinking hobby.  :happysad:
> *


me ganas con cinco homie....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2011, 08:50 PM~20009750
> *how much to do two 130 gallon tanks and six 22.5 alcoa rims?
> *


Damn B, u drive a big rig now?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 3 2011, 01:39 PM~20007522
> *IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 3 2011, 03:39 PM~20007522
> *IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 3 2011, 06:50 PM~20009750
> *how much to do two 130 gallon tanks and six 22.5 alcoa rims?
> *


a bumper kit and a gold nardi...


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 3 2011, 01:39 PM~20007522
> *IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
U got one locally?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 3 2011, 09:02 PM~20010385
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 3 2011, 08:02 PM~20010385
> *:0
> *


fuck yo supercharged cadillac *****! :biggrin: , on the real that bitch is clean!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 3 2011, 01:39 PM~20007522
> *IM back in the game.. 95 fleet ... about to hurt feelings. :biggrin:
> *


STR8 LACIN...


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 3 2011, 05:30 PM~20008721
> *Anyone in particular?
> *


?????????????


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 2 2011, 07:03 PM~19999788
> *FOR THOSE THAT ATTENDED THE HYPNOTIZED CAR SHOW LAST YEAR ..... SEE THE LATEST ISSUE OF STREET SEEN TO SEE IF YOUR RIDE MADE IT IN THE MAGAZINE.
> LOTS OF PICTURES
> 
> ...


Thanks to the good folks at Hypnotized CC for getting us the coverage. Our guy assigned to the show was slacking big time! lol


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip+Mar 3 2011, 03:38 PM~20008020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TO WHO EVER TAKES MY COMMENT TO HEART.....


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 3 2011, 08:53 PM~20010306
> *:0  :biggrin:
> U got one locally?
> *


Yea ,,,, a lil old lady traded it in today at my job. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*What's good Houston Ryders? I'm new to the area and looking to get some tattoo work done. There are a shit load of shops here, so looking for a shop that is in tune with the lowrider game and the old school tattoo style. Can any one point me in the right direction?*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2011, 10:12 PM~20011480
> *What's good Houston Ryders? I'm new to the area and looking to get some tattoo work done. There are a shit load of shops here, so looking for a shop that is in tune with the lowrider game and the old school tattoo style. Can any one point me in the right direction?
> *


Big Head from Rollerz Only..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85+Mar 1 2011, 06:44 PM~19992046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85+Mar 1 2011, 06:44 PM~19992046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*HLC 6TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
APRIL 3RD 2011
MACGREGOR PARK HOUSTON TX
AWARDS FOR BEST OF..,PEOPLE CHOICE, CLUB PARTICIPATION,KIDS TUG O WAR AND KIDS SACK RACE.
$$ AWARDS FOR CAR/TRUCK HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Mar 3 2011, 10:32 PM~20011271
> *Thanks to the good folks at Hypnotized CC for getting us the coverage. Our guy assigned to the show was slacking big time! lol
> *


anytime! might start a trend for us... :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 3 2011, 11:12 PM~20011480
> *What's good Houston Ryders? I'm new to the area and looking to get some tattoo work done. There are a shit load of shops here, so looking for a shop that is in tune with the lowrider game and the old school tattoo style. Can any one point me in the right direction?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE THIS IS MIGUEL AND I WORK FOR PHAYBOYSTATTOOS....HIT ME UP WITH ANY IDEAS U GOT FOR UR TATTOO AND ILL PUT IT TOGETHER FOR YA...THE SHOPS NUMBER IS 713*637*8815.....WE ARE LOCATED ON THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON.....14245 MARKET STREET...RIGHT NEXT TO THE BELWAY 8 ON THE FEEDER....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 4 2011, 12:13 AM~20012297
> *WHATS UP HOMIE THIS IS MIGUEL AND I WORK FOR PHAYBOYSTATTOOS....HIT ME UP WITH ANY IDEAS U GOT FOR UR TATTOO AND ILL PUT IT TOGETHER FOR YA...THE SHOPS NUMBER IS 713*637*8815.....WE ARE LOCATED ON THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON.....14245 MARKET STREET...RIGHT NEXT TO THE BELWAY 8 ON THE FEEDER....
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Mar 3 2011, 10:19 PM~20010541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 im gone


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 4 2011, 12:53 AM~20011656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## SABORVANILLA (Sep 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 3 2011, 10:53 PM~20011656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE HOUSTONS OFF TO A GOOD START THIS YEAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HLC 6TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
APRIL 3RD 2011
MACGREGOR PARK HOUSTON TX
AWARDS FOR BEST OF..,PEOPLE CHOICE, CLUB PARTICIPATION,KIDS TUG O WAR AND KIDS SACK RACE.
$$ AWARDS FOR CAR/TRUCK HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS[/b]


























[/b][/quote]


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 4 2011, 05:12 AM~20012924
> *noumtalmbout
> :0 im gone
> *


must be nice :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 3 2011, 11:26 PM~20011538
> *
> *


*Gracias! *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 4 2011, 01:13 AM~20012297
> *WHATS UP HOMIE THIS IS MIGUEL AND I WORK FOR PHAYBOYSTATTOOS....HIT ME UP WITH ANY IDEAS U GOT FOR UR TATTOO AND ILL PUT IT TOGETHER FOR YA...THE SHOPS NUMBER IS 713*637*8815.....WE ARE LOCATED ON THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON.....14245 MARKET STREET...RIGHT NEXT TO THE BELWAY 8 ON THE FEEDER....
> *


*I'll look u up, gracias. *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 4 2011, 12:53 AM~20011656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 4 2011, 07:56 AM~20013470
> *Gracias!
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2011, 03:12 PM~19990415
> *i got a ps3 60 gig backwards compatible ( u can play ps1, ps2,ps3 and blu ray dvds) not all ps3s do that, with one wireless controller, and 5 games for sale..games are sonic, ratchet and clank, csi fatal intent, nba 2k11, and saw2..300.00 firm
> *


make offer dont want it anymore....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2011, 11:52 AM~20014106
> *make offer dont want it anymore....
> *


$50.00


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 4 2011, 09:52 AM~20014106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$55


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 4 2011, 12:42 PM~20014393
> *$55
> *


$100.01


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2011, 10:46 AM~20014417
> *$100.01
> *


200.00?? :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2011, 12:47 PM~20014421
> *200.00??  :happysad:
> *


I'll wait til next week, you'll be giving it away like that monte. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2011, 10:48 AM~20014431
> *I'll wait til next week, you'll be giving it away like that monte.  :biggrin:
> *


prolly give it away today


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 4 2011, 10:48 AM~20014431
> *I'll wait til next week, you'll be giving it away like that monte.  :biggrin:
> *


yep lil homie came up :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SABORVANILLA_@Mar 4 2011, 09:27 AM~20013313
> *LOOKS LIKE HOUSTONS OFF TO A GOOD START THIS YEAR.  :thumbsup:
> *


I was thinkin the same thang my self


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Mar 4 2011, 08:55 AM~20013180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2011, 09:43 AM~20013396
> *must be nice  :happysad:
> *


it is :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 4 2011, 11:24 AM~20014644
> *it is :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2011, 12:54 PM~20014467
> *yep lil homie came up  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 3 2011, 10:38 AM~20005959
> *how about um
> *


the arms still for sale hit me up


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlickDD75_@Mar 4 2011, 05:40 PM~20016454
> *
> *



:uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93+Mar 3 2011, 10:00 PM~20011427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

taking the harley to westheimer :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looking for a 44 roof ...
how has one???


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*X2 44 OR 42 SILVER TINTED GLASS!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*FIRST QUARTER OF 2011 IS FULLY LOADED*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: HMART1970


:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 4 2011, 07:13 PM~20017419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir.. got about a months worth of good weekend ridin before i flip outta texas..


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

My homeboy has a set of 14x7 Roadstar/Roadsters for sale with 185/70/14's below are pictures of one of the rims . Tires have never been on the street. Rims are chrome with gold hubs, nipples, and spinners... They are in really good condition for their age. Did'nt have a chance to really clean them up to take pics what you see in the pic is mostly dust from being in storage most of the time. They have the six lug bolt pattern for old school chevys (bombs) ...Any questions you can call 956-229-5073......


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Mar 4 2011, 08:25 PM~20017491
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: WHUT UP PERRITO :biggrin: *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 4 2011, 12:13 AM~20012297
> *WHATS UP HOMIE THIS IS MIGUEL AND I WORK FOR PHAYBOYSTATTOOS....HIT ME UP WITH ANY IDEAS U GOT FOR UR TATTOO AND ILL PUT IT TOGETHER FOR YA...THE SHOPS NUMBER IS 713*637*8815.....WE ARE LOCATED ON THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON.....14245 MARKET STREET...RIGHT NEXT TO THE BELWAY 8 ON THE FEEDER....
> *


my boy miguel did my cadillac logo on my arm....He gets down


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

Much love to Latin Kustoms Doin Big thangs







More love to my boys from H-town Majicos on da come up​


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 5 2011, 10:04 AM~20021325
> *my boy miguel did my cadillac logo on my arm....He gets down
> 
> 
> ...


i like ur purple purse


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 5 2011, 10:42 AM~20021529
> *i like ur purple purse
> *


 :0 Makin money on the side to buy those chrome undies its hard times out here?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

new paint to match my car


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

TO WHO EVER TAKES MY COMMENT TO HEART.....
[/quote]

Nothing taken to heart here just was wondering who he was talking about


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 5 2011, 11:15 AM~20021386
> *Much love to Latin Kustoms Doin Big thangs
> 
> 
> ...


*GRACIAS AND PURO RESPETO TO H-TOWN MAJICOS  *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Anybody got a spare 13 for sale?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2011, 01:08 PM~20022277
> *new paint to match my car
> 
> 
> ...


and yet no low


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 5 2011, 01:46 PM~20022468
> *GRACIAS AND PURO RESPETO TO H-TOWN MAJICOS
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Mar 5 2011, 03:37 PM~20023010
> *Anybody got a spare 13 for sale?
> *


u bent another one? :0 
like dat one night u left the crib lol :biggrin: 
wonder if i still got that pic .... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 5 2011, 03:41 PM~20023034
> *u bent another one? :0
> like dat one night u left the crib lol :biggrin:
> wonder if i still got that pic .... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I don't recall that :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Mar 5 2011, 03:48 PM~20023054
> *:roflmao: I don't recall that :biggrin:
> *


cus u were fuuuuuccckked up lol
thats how the bent rim comes in :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 5 2011, 03:38 PM~20023016
> *and yet no low
> *


 :nosad: sold my last attempt to some young punks in katy


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2011, 07:08 PM~20023385
> *:nosad: sold my last attempt to some young punks in katy
> *


 :tears: i got something thaat can bring u back  its a throw away g-body lol


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 5 2011, 11:04 AM~20021325
> *my boy miguel did my cadillac logo on my arm....He gets down
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 5 2011, 05:32 PM~20023525
> *:tears: i got something thaat can bring u back   its a throw away g-body lol
> *


lol..im done for now..i may return with a chevy if the scene grows out here or if i move back home..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*"houston stylez car club" will be having a cruise to g town...

saturday.april 2nd, the day before the hlc picnic..
meeting spot- almeda mall "next to exclusive furniture"
time- between 11-12...
leaving at 12..be on time..

any and everyone is welcome so bring them rides out and lets shine*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 5 2011, 10:42 AM~20021529
> *i like ur purple purse
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2011, 06:41 PM~20023892
> *houston stylez will be having a cruise to g town...
> 
> april 2nd, the day before the hlc picnic..
> ...



ill be there  just call and remind me :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2011, 06:41 PM~20023892
> *"houston stylez car club" will be having a cruise to g town...
> 
> april 2nd, the day before the hlc picnic..
> ...


im down with that. so this is on satruday?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2011, 06:44 PM~20023908
> *im down with that.  so this is on satruday?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 5 2011, 06:43 PM~20023901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir.. oh how much to polish out my shotgun blower.. real talk.. its looking like shit


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2011, 06:49 PM~20023928
> *coo :biggrin:
> yes sir.. oh how much to polish out my shotgun blower.. real talk.. its looking like shit
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2011, 06:49 PM~20023928
> *coo :biggrin:
> yes sir.. oh how much to polish out my shotgun blower.. real talk.. its looking like shit
> *


i know you qualify for that driver discount.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2011, 06:58 PM~20023975
> *i know you qualify for that driver discount.
> *


Ah that shit don't matter.just need it to look good.It looks like shit right now


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2011, 08:01 PM~20024304
> *Ah that shit don't matter.just need it to look good.It looks like shit right now
> *


speaking of looking like shit.. rims need to be redone and bike needs leafing..ill call you tuesday


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2011, 08:41 PM~20023892
> *"houston stylez car club" will be having a cruise to g town...
> 
> saturday.april 2nd, the day before the hlc picnic..
> ...


 :wow: id be down if my wheels where ready


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2011, 08:13 PM~20024374
> *speaking of looking like shit.. rims need to be redone and bike needs leafing..ill call you tuesday
> *


coo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2011, 08:43 PM~20024593
> *coo
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone got a spare 13 for sale?


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Mar 6 2011, 12:21 PM~20027204
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin: ^^^


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 6 2011, 01:41 PM~20028228
> *
> *


DID YOU PUT THOSE PUMPS IN YET HAVENT SEEN YOU CRUISIN IN A MINUTE?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+Mar 5 2011, 05:08 PM~20023385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 5 2011, 06:42 PM~20023893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2011, 07:32 PM~20030409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LORD GOOFY , LORD WRATH AND LORD GALLO REPPIN OUR CROWN AT THE SHOW TODAY!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 6 2011, 07:58 PM~20030673
> *LORD GOOFY , LORD WRATH AND LORD GALLO REPPIN OUR CROWN AT THE SHOW TODAY!!
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: 
RED turns heads


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 6 2011, 08:04 PM~20030757
> *    :biggrin:
> RED turns heads
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Lord Goofy, caveydd81,* PhatBoysTattoos*, *90caddy*, Bay89, 86 regal, Mr.Fleetwood94, *80coupedeville*


 WUT UP HOMIES


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 6 2011, 08:12 PM~20030827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FLAMED UP!!!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20030564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEAN ASS BLK 63 DROP


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics  *


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

Wat up.... Looks like u guys had a blast


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 6 2011, 09:09 PM~20030805
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Lord Goofy, caveydd81, PhatBoysTattoos, 90caddy, Bay89, 86 regal, Mr.Fleetwood94, 80coupedeville
> WUT UP HOMIES
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 6 2011, 09:23 PM~20030936
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CLEAN ASS BLK 63 DROP
> *



My *****


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2011, 07:43 PM~20030519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*GOOD TURN OUT......LATINKUSTOMS KNOCKING THEM TIRE TITTIES OFF :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*THE DARK ONE..................CHECK YO PUMP PLUGS NUGGA :roflmao: *


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 4 2011, 06:48 PM~20017238
> *taking the harley to westheimer  :biggrin:
> *


where on westheimer do you roll? I have an 06 RK been lookin for spots to ride


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 5 2011, 01:08 PM~20022277
> *new paint to match my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chill Da Kine_@Mar 7 2011, 12:49 AM~20032939
> *where on westheimer do you roll? I have an 06 RK been lookin for spots to ride
> *


no where in particular just from highway 6 to the galleria.. there are bike hangouts on ost and 288 on sunday nights  bike night on southwest freeway and westlayn on thursday.. i usually ride friday and saturday :happysad:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chill Da Kine_@Mar 7 2011, 12:51 AM~20032944
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 6 2011, 11:47 PM~20032672
> *THE DARK ONE..................CHECK YO PUMP PLUGS NUGGA  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *

















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

someone shot me a price in a pm to get a six pack done in a big body with the circle speakers dont know the size but not 6x9's


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 7 2011, 01:22 AM~20032509
> *GOOD TURN OUT......LATINKUSTOMS KNOCKING THEM TIRE TITTIES OFF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thu
LATIN KUSTOMS #1
mbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 6 2011, 11:22 PM~20032509
> *GOOD TURN OUT......LATINKUSTOMS KNOCKING THEM TIRE TITTIES OFF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice line up..... that line up will break necks in Baytown in a couple of weeks......


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 7 2011, 08:27 AM~20033652
> *Nice line up..... that line up will break necks in Baytown in a couple of weeks......
> *


*GET THE AMBULANCE'S READY HOMIE :biggrin: *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 7 2011, 08:58 AM~20034114
> *GET THE AMBULANCE'S READY HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I will have life flight on stand by too, Hugo.....


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 7 2011, 10:00 AM~20034126
> *:biggrin:  I will have life flight on stand by too, Hugo.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2011, 07:43 PM~20030519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Mar 6 2011, 11:47 PM~20032672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 asshole seen it all and didnt say shit..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2011, 10:59 AM~20034493
> *nice pics.. yea that shit was funny
> asshole seen it all and didnt say shit..
> *


*YOU SHOULDA SEEN THE SMILE HE HAD........EVERYONE WAS YELLING YEAH AND I WAS THINKING HELL NO :0 *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 7 2011, 09:27 AM~20033652
> *Nice line up..... that line up will break necks in Baytown in a couple of weeks......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: that's how we roll


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 6 2011, 11:22 PM~20032509
> *GOOD TURN OUT......LATINKUSTOMS KNOCKING THEM TIRE TITTIES OFF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics baby! The cars looks beautiful as usual!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 6 2011, 03:49 PM~20028560
> *DID YOU PUT THOSE PUMPS IN YET HAVENT SEEN YOU CRUISIN IN A MINUTE?
> *


nah the pumps havent been installed yet. but i cruise every weekend  



sometimes during the week too :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dm2009_@Mar 7 2011, 01:57 PM~20035276
> *Nice pics baby! The cars looks beautiful as usual!
> *


 :h5: thanx bro hope u can make it 2 our car show Sunday april 10 @ da pasadena indoor fleamarket hope every body can make it out


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 7 2011, 04:34 PM~20036360
> *nah the pumps havent been installed yet. but i cruise every weekend
> sometimes during the week too  :0
> *


That's what's up keep tha lowrider moment goin bro


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 21 2011, 02:08 PM~19923585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 7 2011, 04:20 PM~20036687
> *:h5: thanx bro hope u can make it 2 our car show Sunday april 10 @ da pasadena indoor fleamarket  hope every body can make it out
> *



BRO????? yo, lights-on-nobodys-home, thats hugos wife :roflmao:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 7 2011, 04:00 PM~20036943
> *BRO?????  yo, lights-on-nobodys-home, thats hugos wife :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

looks like it was a good show yesterday


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 7 2011, 05:00 PM~20036943
> *BRO?????  yo, lights-on-nobodys-home, thats hugos wife :roflmao:
> *


*YOU AINT WORTH A FUCK PAT :biggrin: *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 7 2011, 05:16 PM~20037468
> *YOU AINT WORTH A FUCK PAT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Mar 7 2011, 04:00 PM~20036943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: he sure aint..
mutha fuckin touchscreen vcr packin ass *****


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Mar 7 2011, 07:16 PM~20037468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2011, 06:39 PM~20037656
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao: he sure aint..
> ...


*MAN MY FUCKING HEAD WAS HURTING FROM LAUGHING AT THAT SHIT(NO ****)*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 7 2011, 05:47 PM~20037715
> *MAN MY FUCKING HEAD WAS HURTING FROM LAUGHING AT THAT SHIT(NO ****)
> *


you too.. i got a headache on the way home..no ****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here u go kenny


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 6 2011, 11:22 PM~20032509
> *GOOD TURN OUT......LATINKUSTOMS KNOCKING THEM TIRE TITTIES OFF :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pics homie  
great processing :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2011, 06:00 PM~20037794
> *here u go kenny
> 
> 
> ...


hey is that aluminum?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 7 2011, 07:18 PM~20037915
> *Cool pics homie
> great processing  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, I keep it simple a lil edge vigneting and bumping up the contrast!


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Mar 3 2011, 09:10 PM~20009915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and they call me pricey :sprint:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 7 2011, 06:58 PM~20038219
> *Thanks bro, I keep it simple a lil edge vigneting and bumping up the contrast!
> *


best way to go  
your black and whites look bad ass


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 7 2011, 06:20 PM~20037939
> *hey is that aluminum?
> *


Yes it is


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Getting bored. Up for trade. whats out there?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :wow: 

Already how much :0 :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 7 2011, 08:18 PM~20038409
> *best way to go
> your black and whites look bad ass
> *


*APRECIATE THAT BRO, IM A BIG FAN OF BLACK & WHITES PHOTOS :thumbsup: *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2011, 01:23 AM~20039905
> *Getting bored. Up for trade. whats out there?
> 
> 
> ...


spam :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2011, 12:23 AM~20039905
> *Getting bored. Up for trade. whats out there?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

JUST A FEW WEEKS AWAY.......... BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR HUNGER !


DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*HLC 6TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
APRIL 3RD 2011
MACGREGOR PARK HOUSTON TX
AWARDS FOR BEST OF..,PEOPLE CHOICE, CLUB PARTICIPATION,KIDS TUG O WAR AND KIDS SACK RACE.
$$ AWARDS FOR CAR/TRUCK HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 8 2011, 11:31 AM~20041759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Got more pictures from the show this past Sunday on our website..
HoustonRegiontour.com


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

see u boys in about another week im bout to be back in bitnesssssss


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 11:01 AM~20042353
> *see u boys in about another week im bout to be back in bitnesssssss
> 
> 
> ...


must be nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 8 2011, 01:03 PM~20042368
> *must be nice
> *


it is :biggrin: ....but im shur its a lil better rollin tha harley....gimme a few im on it :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 11:01 AM~20042353
> *see u boys in about another week im bout to be back in bitnesssssss
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 11:05 AM~20042382
> *it is :biggrin: ....but im shur its a lil better rollin tha harley....gimme a few im on it :biggrin:
> *


naw not really.. cant roll in all weather :happysad: let me know..ill still be hoggin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

for sale 64 chevy impala body only no front clip rust free floors no title 1500.00 call 281 3189934


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

still got pit puppy for sale hit me up or call 832 877 4057 for a pic can text to u 200 obo 5 weeks old


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 12:01 PM~20042353
> *see u boys in about another week im bout to be back in bitnesssssss
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 12:01 PM~20042353
> *see u boys in about another week im bout to be back in bitnesssssss
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:scrutinize: :run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

locked in da clostet..dirty sock bandit edition...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2011, 06:04 PM~20044735
> *locked in da clostet..dirty sock bandit edition...
> 
> 
> ...


*POOR DUMB BASTARD NEVER LEARNS :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## chill (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get my wiring harness fixed at cuz it caught of fire and I can find anyone that can fix it. I cut off the part I need off another one but 4 wires don't match. Trying to get the lolo back on the street.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chill_@Mar 8 2011, 07:50 PM~20045099
> *Does anyone know where I can get my wiring harness fixed at cuz it caught of fire and I can find anyone that can fix it. I cut off the part I need off another one but 4 wires don't match. Trying to get the lolo back on the street.
> *


what kind of car


----------



## chill (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 05:55 PM~20045164
> *what kind of car
> *


Its a 2002 s10


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chill_@Mar 8 2011, 07:59 PM~20045202
> *Its a 2002 s10
> *


is it the harness under the hood


----------



## chill (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 06:06 PM~20045265
> *is it the harness under the hood
> *


Yea its caught on fire right by the transmission.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2011, 07:04 PM~20044735
> *locked in da clostet..dirty sock bandit edition...
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chill_@Mar 8 2011, 08:17 PM~20045366
> *Yea its caught on fire right by the transmission.
> *


its a lil work but it can be done....hit up marcustoms.com hes real good at that


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 8 2011, 05:04 PM~20044735
> *locked in da clostet..dirty sock bandit edition...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2011, 12:23 AM~20039905
> *Getting bored. Up for trade. whats out there?
> 
> 
> ...


 WHAT U THINK NICK!!!



















ITS NOT ON 13 s BUT ITS CLEAN...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/fuo/2255210025.html


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2011, 02:23 AM~20039905
> *Getting bored. Up for trade. whats out there?
> 
> 
> ...


Get off the gas you don't mean that shit


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Mar 8 2011, 11:04 PM~20046813
> *WHAT U THINK NICK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE IS YOUR RIMS HOMIE AND WERE DID YOU GET THEM FROM ESE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 8 2011, 10:31 PM~20047568
> *WHAT SIZE IS YOUR RIMS HOMIE AND WERE DID YOU GET THEM FROM ESE
> *


look like the ones i have on my magnum.. i think they are u2's.


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 7 2011, 12:54 AM~20032955
> *no where in particular just from highway 6 to the galleria.. there are bike hangouts on ost and 288 on sunday nights    bike night on southwest freeway and westlayn on thursday.. i usually ride friday and saturday  :happysad:
> *


thursday? at Swaggers? Hard Riders and Street Loyalty usually chill there. I seen some lows and bikes at Prince's but havnt seen anymore since.

Got any hook ups on parts? Cant pay that HD price!!! LOL


----------



## chill (Apr 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 8 2011, 07:10 PM~20045712
> *its a lil work but it can be done....hit up marcustoms.com  hes real good at that
> *


Thanks


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2011, 12:34 AM~20047589
> *look like the ones i have on my magnum.. i think they are u2's.
> *


THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT THAT YOU WAS GOIN 2 SAY 22'' BUT WERE DID YOU GET THEM FROM?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2011, 12:23 AM~20039905
> *Getting bored. Up for trade. whats out there?
> 
> 
> ...


very nice bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2011, 12:23 AM~20039905
> *Getting bored. Up for trade. whats out there?
> 
> 
> ...


Let me work something out wit you :biggrin: Help a ***** come up! :wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2011, 07:43 PM~20030519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's some bad ass muralds.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chill Da Kine+Mar 9 2011, 01:19 AM~20048677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got mine from professionals tires on highway 6.. mine are for sale if u want some fo the low


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LONE STAR STATE_@Mar 8 2011, 10:04 PM~20046813
> *WHAT U THINK NICK!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean truck. But I gotta stick to a low.


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

got some hydro parts for sale....hoses,pumps(nothing special)just chrome..cylinders,front white 3.5 ton springs,misc..parts everything gotta go cleaning out garage...pm me for pics or send me phone number to send pics to...
also have some 1.5 extended and molded uppers for a big body caddy will also fit 93-96 fleets..


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2011, 10:58 AM~20049842
> *yea my cousin owns streetlife customs in l.a they specialize in custom harley shit..what do u need?
> i got mine from professionals tires on highway 6.. mine are for sale if u want some fo the low
> *


Hell na I don't want no moster tires I was just talkin bout ur 22'' inch rims they look familiar 2 me but if u can get some 13'' wit p155 than holla at ur boy


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Mar 9 2011, 10:16 AM~20050379
> *got some hydro parts for sale....hoses,pumps(nothing special)just chrome..cylinders,front white 3.5 ton springs,misc..parts everything gotta go cleaning out garage...pm me for pics or send me phone number to send pics to...
> also have some 1.5 extended and molded uppers for a big body caddy will also fit 93-96 fleets..
> *


 :uh: .......!!!!!


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Mar 9 2011, 01:24 PM~20051618
> *:uh: .......!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

parting 64 HT, no glass no trim, fairly solid body with no exterior rust. solid roof and quarters, pass door near perfect, driver door one small rust spot, decklid has minor exterior pinholes and dents. hood sale pending or i might keep it...

floors bad


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 9 2011, 01:23 PM~20051610
> *Hell na I don't want no moster tires I was just talkin bout ur 22'' inch rims they look familiar 2 me but if u can get some 13'' wit p155 than holla at ur boy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 9 2011, 01:23 PM~20051610
> *Hell na I don't want no moster tires I was just talkin bout ur 22'' inch rims they look familiar 2 me but if u can get some 13'' wit p155 than holla at ur boy
> *


the rims on ur bike are bigger than the rims on my car :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 8 2011, 10:31 PM~20047568
> *WHAT SIZE IS YOUR RIMS HOMIE AND WERE DID YOU GET THEM FROM ESE
> *


THEY 26 IN BENTCHI GOT THEM AT WAYSIDE TIRES...


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2011, 09:48 AM~20050185
> *Very clean truck. But I gotta stick to a low.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

few more days


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 9 2011, 12:14 AM~20047415
> *Get off the gas you don't mean that shit
> *


X2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC 6TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
APRIL 3RD 2011
MACGREGOR PARK HOUSTON TX
AWARDS FOR BEST OF..,PEOPLE CHOICE, CLUB PARTICIPATION,KIDS TUG O WAR AND KIDS SACK RACE.

$$ AWARDS FOR CAR/TRUCK HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2011, 08:00 PM~20037794
> *here u go kenny
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you put that y at the pump!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Mar 9 2011, 12:16 PM~20050379
> *got some hydro parts for sale....hoses,pumps(nothing special)just chrome..cylinders,front white 3.5 ton springs,misc..parts everything gotta go cleaning out garage...pm me for pics or send me phone number to send pics to...
> also have some 1.5 extended and molded uppers for a big body caddy will also fit 93-96 fleets..
> *


How many turns on springs, how much, and from what company??? :wow:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 8 2011, 03:10 PM~20043162
> *still got pit puppy for sale hit me up or call 832 877 4057 for a pic can text to u 200 obo 5 weeks old
> *


What kind of pitts :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *MR.64wagon*


:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *slowtan*, MR.64wagon

:uh: :uh:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

CHECK OUT HRT
FOR ALL YOUR HOUSTON CAR SHOW CONNCECTION



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

IM SELLING SOME PARTS FOR A G-BODY CUTTY.... I HAVE THE 2 DOORS VERY CLEAN, HOOD, TRUNCK, FENDERS AND HEADER PANEL...(not euro) regular...

also got doors and parts for a 88-98 chevy truck or tahoe....

let me know if u need something....pm


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 9 2011, 09:12 PM~20055105
> *Shouldn't you put that y at the pump!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 9 2011, 09:19 PM~20055154
> *How many turns on springs, how much, and from what company???  :wow:
> *


4.5 turns asking 60 and i think there cce


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 8 2011, 04:31 PM~20044477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass bay :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 9 2011, 09:48 PM~20054366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## bigdog73 (Nov 12, 2008)

how much for the trunk?



> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2011, 05:17 PM~20052743
> *parting 64 HT, no glass no trim, fairly solid body with no exterior rust. solid roof and quarters, pass door near perfect, driver door one small rust spot, decklid has minor exterior pinholes and dents. hood sale pending or i might keep it...
> 
> floors bad
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm in the market for a cutlass. I would rather have a euro clip cutty but a regular cutty will be fine as long as its clean. Hit me up at 713 303 5056 Nick


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 8 2011, 07:39 PM~20044990
> *POOR DUMB BASTARD NEVER LEARNS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is what your coworker was asking about....

*Do like mariachi music ?? Come hear some of the finest groups in Texas - this Sat, March 12th @ Verizon Wireless Theater, 520 Texas Avenue, Houston, TX 
Go Tejano Committee 20th ANNIVERSARY MARIACHI INVITATIONAL ! doors open at 6pm, preshow at 6:30 and competition begins at 7pm. tickets available at www.livenation.com, Ticketmaster locations including Fiesta stores. ticket prices: $22.50, $27.50 & $32.50 see 6 great groups in one big show !!!*


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Need 175/70/14 whos got them?????


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

i got the 83 buick regal header panel wit bezels and grill. for cheap hit me with a price


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

i AM SELLING MY 83 CADDY 2PUMPS MINOR REINFORCING 8BATTERIES STANDING THREE WHEEL CHROME FRONT SUSPENSION UPPER AND LOWER EXTENDED AND REINFORCED A ARMS IM SURE YOU HAVE SEEN ME AROUND AT THE CARSHOWS I WILL SELL IT WITH THE SHORTY'S HEAVY HITTER BLADDER PUMP WITH ADEX BUT I WILL STAY FIRM AT MY ASKING PRICE OF $7,000 ...CAR RUNS GREAT ENGINE HAS BEEN REBUILT AND HAS CHROME AND MATCHING PAINT IN ENGINE BAY ...SPEEDOMETER AND A\C NOT WORKING

CLEAN 83 COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## H-town Caddy (Jul 13, 2009)

HERE ARE TWO LINKS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16539629
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2257417132.html


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2011, 02:18 PM~20059506
> *I'm in the market for a cutlass. I would rather have a euro clip cutty but a regular cutty will be fine as long as its clean. Hit me up at 713 303 5056 Nick
> *


hey Nix i have an 85 :happysad: no euro 


||||||||||
vvvvvvvv


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 10 2011, 04:02 PM~20060233
> *Need 175/70/14 whos got them?????
> *


shorty's


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 10 2011, 02:02 PM~20060233
> *Need 175/70/14 whos got them?????
> *


My home just bought some from discount .45 @ rayford sawdust....paid 275 walk out new hancooks


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2011, 07:29 PM~20053255
> *the rims on ur bike are bigger than the rims on my car  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't no what bike you are talkin about


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 10 2011, 09:37 PM~20063962
> *Don't no what bike you are talkin about
> *


u know the mountain bike? the one i been askin u about.. :biggrin:


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 9 2011, 08:58 AM~20049842
> *yea my cousin owns streetlife customs in l.a they specialize in custom harley shit..what do u need?
> *


looking for Samson true dual exhaust 36" fishtails :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chill Da Kine_@Mar 10 2011, 11:52 PM~20065089
> *looking for Samson true dual exhaust 36" fishtails  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill call him tomorrow..u pounding to austin april 9 for the relay roundup??


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 02:15 AM~20065210
> *ill call him tomorrow..u pounding to austin april 9 for the relay roundup??
> *


come on down, we will be havin a lowrider cruz dat sat nite too.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 08:07 AM~20066525
> *come on down, we will be havin a lowrider cruz dat sat nite too.
> *


ill be out there...im always at lowrider events.. just too poor to buy a lowrider


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 10 2011, 09:37 PM~20063962
> *Don't no what bike you are talkin about
> *


what about now????


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

nice tires


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 11:00 AM~20066849
> *ill be out there...im always at lowrider events.. just too poor to buy a lowrider
> *


ill be out there that night, i'll be da only black guy with a bunch of lowriders suroundin me LOL. man i seen that Harley, I'm too poor for on of those, maybe we can swap for a day :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 11:01 AM~20066853
> *what about now????
> 
> 
> ...


i got some whitewalls that will fit dat


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 09:42 AM~20067164
> *ill be out there that night, i'll be da only black guy with a bunch of lowriders suroundin me LOL.  man i seen that Harley, I'm too poor for on of those, maybe we can swap for a day  :biggrin:
> *


im 1 of 3 black guys who are at the houston lowrider events.. :biggrin: thanks for the compliment and im poor too :happysad:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 12:34 AM~20064549
> *u know the mountain bike? the one i been askin u about.. :biggrin:
> *


OH THAT BIKE ITS RIGHT HERE HOMIE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 11:01 AM~20066853
> *what about now????
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think that's me with them jordans on? Fukin sonya :angry:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 11:45 AM~20067188
> *i got some whitewalls that will fit dat
> *


I already got some on my cadillac


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

What's up hugo :h5:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 11 2011, 11:14 AM~20067902
> *Do you think that's me with them jordans on? Fukin sonya  :angry:
> *


so ur not the black guy???? i was there that day when u rode up there on that bike.. ur motor was blown in the caddy at the time :uh: i remember askin darkness why u was riding a bike in that hot ass weather..but if its not you and u never rode a bike like that one in the pic to southside customs in pasadena texas where some of your club members can be found on any given day.. my bad and i apologize! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 11:26 AM~20067988
> *so ur not the black guy????  i was there that day when u rode up there on that bike.. ur motor was blown in the caddy at the time  :uh:  i remember askin darkness why u was riding a bike in that hot ass weather..but if its not you and u never rode a bike like that one in the pic to southside customs in pasadena texas where some of your club members can be found on any given day.. my bad and i apologize!  :biggrin:
> *


ur an asshole..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2011, 12:21 PM~20068336
> *ur an asshole..
> *


if its not him my bad..if it is.. we in the same boat we both ride bikes :biggrin: but i know its him..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Mar 11 2011, 01:15 PM~20067910
> *
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 12:03 PM~20067366
> *im 1 of 3 black guys who are at the houston lowrider events..  :biggrin: thanks for the compliment and im poor too  :happysad:
> *


i would be number 4 or 5 if i moved back, lol im tryin to think if i seen u b4 at any events I've been to. Shorty's benefit, Latin Kustoms get together for Los Mag show, Empires benefit is what i been to latey :dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 02:39 PM~20069158
> *i would be number 4 or 5 if i moved back, lol im tryin to think if i seen u b4 at any events I've been to. Shorty's  benefit, Latin Kustoms get together  for Los Mag show, Empires benefit is what i been to latey :dunno:
> *


i was at shortys benefit at emilianos.. i was with sic713..couldnt missed us , only black guys there! :biggrin: i left with houston styles..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 02:39 PM~20069158
> *i would be number 4 or 5 if i moved back, lol im tryin to think if i seen u b4 at any events I've been to. Shorty's  benefit, Latin Kustoms get together  for Los Mag show, Empires benefit is what i been to latey :dunno:
> *


i was at los mag show with sic713 and slimmondabumperrr.... was hanging in between Individuals and Houston Styles displays... was by Latin Kustoms display for a bit until white boy brian started getting white boy wasted :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 04:43 PM~20069188
> *i was at shortys benefit at emilianos.. i was with sic713..couldnt missed us , only black guys there!  :biggrin: i left with houston styles..
> *


i seen sic there. i stayed til 5 then left. i was with Beto from Majestics


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 03:46 PM~20069631
> *i seen sic there. i stayed til 5 then left. i was with Beto from Majestics
> *


i was the drunk black guy with red bull cans in one hand and bar b que in the other :happysad:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 04:58 PM~20069278
> *i was at los mag show with sic713 and slimmondabumperrr.... was hanging in between Individuals and Houston Styles displays... was by Latin Kustoms display for a bit until white boy brian started getting white boy wasted  :biggrin:
> *


ok Yea i was all over dat place, by Individuals n Latin Kustoms, n my homie was set up by them too with da chop 73 monte carlo. i was also with H-town Majestic n Beto. But Mick was there too dont he count lol :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 03:56 PM~20069688
> *ok Yea i was all over dat place, by Individuals n Latin Kustoms, n my homie was set up by them too with da chop 73 monte carlo. i was also with H-town Majestic n Beto. But Mick was there too dont he count lol :biggrin:
> *


yea for the most part i was back and forth between Individuals and Houston Styles.. getting fat bitches to take pictures on Sic's elco! :happysad: drunk black guy and a camera happy white guy (homerpimpson) dont mix..lol..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 05:58 PM~20069704
> *yea for the most part i was back and forth between Individuals and Houston Styles.. getting fat bitches to take pictures on Sic's elco!  :happysad:  drunk black guy and a camera happy white guy (homerpimpson) dont mix..lol..
> *


i know sic liked fat bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 04:11 PM~20069789
> *i know sic liked fat bitches! :biggrin:
> *


he did until he seen the "quality" of the girls i had on his car :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 01:26 PM~20067988
> *so ur not the black guy????  i was there that day when u rode up there on that bike.. ur motor was blown in the caddy at the time  :uh:  i remember askin darkness why u was riding a bike in that hot ass weather..but if its not you and u never rode a bike like that one in the pic to southside customs in pasadena texas where some of your club members can be found on any given day.. my bad and i apologize!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah ***** that was me I didn't no you were there 2 fukin sonya plyin games put a bitch move that day but yeah ain't nuthin wrong ridin a bike yeah it was pretty warm that day but now times are different


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 02:25 PM~20068376
> *if its not him my bad..if it is.. we in the same boat we both ride bikes  :biggrin: but i know its him..
> *


Yeah that was me :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 11 2011, 02:21 PM~20068336
> *ur an asshole..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 11 2011, 04:28 PM~20069907
> *Yeah ***** that was me I didn't no you were there 2 fukin sonya plyin games put a bitch move that day but yeah ain't nuthin wrong ridin a bike yeah it was pretty warm that day but now times are different
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: slow down captain... just stating facts.. its all bueno..i knew it was u.. i took that pic actually...doesnt matter how u get around as long as u get there


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 06:33 PM~20069940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: slow down captain... just stating facts.. its all bueno..i knew it was u.. i took that pic actually...doesnt matter how u get around as long as u get there
> *


RIGHT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 11 2011, 05:16 PM~20070198
> *RIGHT RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 04:33 PM~20069940
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: slow down captain... just stating facts.. its all bueno..i knew it was u.. i took that pic actually...doesnt matter how u get around as long as u get there
> *


Damn cali.... :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 03:56 PM~20069688
> *ok Yea i was all over dat place, by Individuals n Latin Kustoms, n my homie was set up by them too with da chop 73 monte carlo. i was also with H-town Majestic n Beto. But Mick was there too dont he count lol :biggrin:
> *


Is there still an htown majestics? Just askn.....


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 03:58 PM~20069704
> *yea for the most part i was back and forth between Individuals and Houston Styles.. getting fat bitches to take pictures on Sic's elco!  :happysad:  drunk black guy and a camera happy white guy (homerpimpson) dont mix..lol..
> *


And gettin yo ass kicked in da shin by lil ham my brother lmao :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Mar 11 2011, 11:01 PM~20071777
> *Is there still an htown majestics? Just askn.....
> *


coming soon...........  anyone interested can pm me.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 10 2011, 08:12 PM~20062630
> *hey Nix i have an 85 :happysad:  no euro
> ||||||||||
> vvvvvvvv
> *


can you send me a pic and price to my phone?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Mar 11 2011, 11:04 PM~20071804
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: you ready for da summer?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2011, 11:22 PM~20071923
> *can you send me a pic and price to my phone?
> *


yea pm ur number
lol had to go back a few pages :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 03:43 PM~20069188
> *i was at shortys benefit at emilianos.. i was with sic713..couldnt missed us , only black guys there!  :biggrin: i left with houston styles..
> *


there was another one of yall drivin a black 64ss


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2011, 11:27 PM~20071952
> *there was another one of yall drivin a black 64ss
> *


true true


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy+Mar 11 2011, 08:58 PM~20071756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!! but yea i seen that ***** dippin on 225.. car was clean and dirty at the same time.. :biggrin: think he parked by yall!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 09:19 PM~20071909
> *coming soon...........    anyone interested can pm me.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 11 2011, 10:55 PM~20072153
> *:happysad:
> ***** every chance i get i throw yo lil rugrat ass brothers on the ground like im the police  :biggrin:
> thats racist!! but yea i seen that ***** dippin on 225.. car was clean and dirty at the same time.. :biggrin: think he parked by yall!!!
> *



Real recognize real


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes sirrr... :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2011, 10:27 PM~20071952
> *there was another one of yall drivin a black 64ss
> *



Hey hold up me and my son was there too.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey. Houston I got to ride, and looking for a package deal on. Muarls hit me up


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

pics from today's show? :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

That was today ?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 12 2011, 08:43 PM~20077196
> *That was today ?
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 12 2011, 08:35 PM~20077134
> *pics from today's show? :dunno:
> *


x2, fam from chicago & the valley came in so i couldn't make it out there to check it out.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 12 2011, 08:30 PM~20077759
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 09:22 PM~20071926
> *:wave:  you ready for da summer?
> *


what up ,
hell yeah bro ,im tired of this cold ass weather over here... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 09:19 PM~20071909
> *coming soon...........    anyone interested can pm me.
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Sat nite at kemah...these ships set sail... no garage anchors here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@Mar 13 2011, 07:42 AM~20079954
> *
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

got a ps3 with 10 games fot 250 hit me up or call 8328774057 thanks


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 11 2011, 09:19 PM~20071909
> *coming soon...........    anyone interested can pm me.
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 13 2011, 03:12 PM~20081529
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Mar 13 2011, 02:15 AM~20079247
> *what up ,
> hell yeah bro ,im tired of this cold ass weather over here... :biggrin:
> *


its goin be a hot summer!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 07:19 PM~20083076
> *
> *


que onda


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 05:21 PM~20083087
> *que onda
> *


chillin bro trying to get this car going.... y tu?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 08:21 PM~20083087
> *que onda
> *


arent you supposed to be doin something sir!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 13 2011, 01:06 PM~20080891
> *got a ps3 with 10 games fot 250 hit  me up or call 8328774057 thanks
> *


why so cheap??


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

THOUGHT YALL MIGHT LIKE THIS


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 13 2011, 07:53 PM~20083328
> *arent you supposed to be doin something sir!!!
> *


NOT YET :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 08:56 PM~20083345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where did he go for that work??? :biggrin:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 08:57 PM~20083357
> *NOT YET :biggrin:
> *


took my battery rack off ready for the frame swap!!!!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

I DID THE SPOKE TATTOO ON A HOMEBOY BETO EARLIER THIS WEEK


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 13 2011, 07:58 PM~20083369
> *took my battery rack off ready for the frame swap!!!!
> *


HELL YEA BRO :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 08:59 PM~20083371
> *I DID THE SPOKE TATTOO ON A HOMEBOY BETO EARLIER THIS WEEK
> *


looks good.. need some pump tattoos


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 08:59 PM~20083376
> *HELL YEA BRO :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


fixing to fuck the streets up!!!! and going to get hatted on badd!!!! :0 :0


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 13 2011, 08:00 PM~20083384
> *looks good.. need some pump tattoos
> *


I GOT U ...FOR FREE HOMIE...JUST HAVE TO WAIT TILL IT SLOWS DOWN A BIT...BEEN REAL BUSY...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 09:01 PM~20083397
> *I GOT U ...FOR FREE HOMIE...JUST HAVE TO WAIT TILL IT SLOWS DOWN A BIT...BEEN REAL BUSY...
> *


kool!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 13 2011, 08:01 PM~20083396
> *fixing to fuck the streets up!!!! and going to get hatted on badd!!!! :0  :0
> *


IF THEY HATE IS JUST CAUSE UR DOIN SOMETHING RIGHT


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 09:03 PM~20083412
> *IF THEY HATE IS JUST CAUSE UR DOIN SOMETHING RIGHT
> *


 :biggrin: or doin people wrong   :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

Let's see what's for sell in Houston, looking for a g-body. But not all done up (project) post what you got.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

for what?? wtf sex


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2011, 06:13 PM~20083504
> *Let's see what's for sell in Houston, looking for a g-body. But not all done up (project) post what you got.
> *


i got that to, 87 cutty but it dont have the euro clip, cheap for u sir.... when u wanna come see it i dont have pictures but i have the car ready for u


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2011, 09:24 PM~20083544
> *for what?? wtf sex
> *


Sell!! It's my iPod


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2011, 06:24 PM~20083544
> *for what?? wtf sex
> *


u have to understand this fuckin white boy, hes an idiot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2011, 06:26 PM~20083567
> *Sell!! It's my iPod
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: 

u crazy foo


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:26 PM~20083560
> *i got that to, 87 cutty but it dont have the euro clip, cheap for u sir.... when u wanna come see it i dont have pictures but i have the car ready for u
> *


Pic, and email what your asking


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 05:56 PM~20083345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean fuckin work homie, let me know when u get a chance im ready to get some work....


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:30 PM~20083602
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> u crazy foo
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: fuck you!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Mar 13 2011, 06:30 PM~20083607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aint got any pictures like i said, just take a drive to check it out.... u can take the cutty or this lincoln... my new project about to be ready need some room for it so got to let go of some of this buckets :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 07:01 PM~20083397
> *I GOT U ...FOR FREE HOMIE...JUST HAVE TO WAIT TILL IT SLOWS DOWN A BIT...BEEN REAL BUSY...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 08:35 PM~20083661
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 07:36 PM~20083674
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 08:40 PM~20083725
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :wow:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 07:28 PM~20083582
> *u have to understand this fuckin white boy, hes an idiot!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> ...
> 
> muncha risa cabron.
> :biggrin: nomas para los haters :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 07:41 PM~20083742
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:35 PM~20083657
> *...
> 
> muncha risa cabron.
> ...


Well you have not told me how much.. What all do the cutlass needs


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2011, 06:46 PM~20083787
> *Well you have not told me how much.. What all do the cutlass needs
> *


600 without motor and transmission, if u want it running $1500 cash let me know


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:59 PM~20083930
> *600 without motor and transmission, if u want it running $1500 cash let me know
> *


Did it have pumps


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 06:56 PM~20083345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass miguel


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 13 2011, 09:02 PM~20083961
> *  bad ass miguel
> *


THANKS


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 12 2011, 08:50 PM~20077243
> *x2, fam from chicago & the valley came in so i couldn't make it out there to check it out.
> *


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=196...&closeTheater=1


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 06:56 PM~20083345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 13 2011, 08:22 PM~20084174
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


AT1 your not on the mother fucking bumper ( talk is cheap) :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 6 2011, 07:43 PM~20030519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Talk is cheap. AT1


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard+Mar 13 2011, 08:42 PM~20084398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have 6 batteries for sale $25 each. The batteries are about 6 or 7 years old.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I got sum spare parts for a 76 impala,skirts glass chrome lights comp rolling chasis and a wraped frame .pm me for questions or prices.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 13 2011, 11:05 PM~20084662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 13 2011, 09:46 PM~20084457
> *Talk is cheap.  AT1
> *











:h5:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 11:10 PM~20084718
> *:drama:
> *


X2


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KING_JAMES_@Mar 13 2011, 07:01 PM~20083951
> *Did it have pumps
> *


No it didn't virgin frame


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 08:10 PM~20084718
> *:drama:
> *


X3


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:16 PM~20084785
> *X3
> *


what did the lincoln hit??


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 13 2011, 09:18 PM~20084817
> *:run:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 08:17 PM~20084805
> *what did the lincoln hit??
> *


Before or after it broke?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 11:20 PM~20084836
> *Before or after it broke?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:20 PM~20084836
> *Before or after it broke?
> *


which ever one is higher... :happysad:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 08:21 PM~20084860
> *which ever one is higher... :happysad:
> *


before ball joint broke 34" 




















and 
























after




















???? :biggrin: 






















WE 



















PUT IT ON



















TRAILOR!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:26 PM~20084902
> *before ball joint broke 34"
> and
> after
> ...


shoulda fixed it and hopped some more :biggrin: only a ball joint... :cheesy:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 08:27 PM~20084905
> *shoulda fixed it and hopped some more  :biggrin:  only a ball joint... :cheesy:
> *


DIDNT FEEL LIKE FUCKIN WITH IT!!! PLUS DUMP PRESSURED LOCK... IM NEW TO THEM ADEX :biggrin: ... ILL GET IT LATER.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 08:27 PM~20084905
> *shoulda fixed it and hopped some more  :biggrin:  only a ball joint... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 13 2011, 09:05 PM~20084662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice fleetwood Meza


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 06:56 PM~20083345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ink!!!
Hmmmm I do need my sleeve.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 13 2011, 09:41 PM~20085010
> *Clean ink!!!
> Hmmmm I do need my sleeve.....
> *


told u miguel do some clean work homie


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:26 PM~20084902
> *before ball joint broke 34"
> and
> after
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 13 2011, 10:40 PM~20084998
> *nice fleetwood Meza
> *


thank u carnal


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:35 PM~20084971
> *DIDNT FEEL LIKE FUCKIN WITH IT!!! PLUS DUMP PRESSURED LOCK... IM NEW TO THEM ADEX :biggrin: ... ILL GET IT LATER.
> *


release is on the top of the dump


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 08:47 PM~20085064
> *release is on the top of the dump
> *


YEAH I KNOW BUT CYLINDER BENT TOO....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 09:50 PM~20085095
> *YEAH I KNOW BUT CYLINDER BENT TOO....
> *


damn..shoulda left it in the pit or scrapped it  :biggrin: there is always next time


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 13 2011, 10:19 PM~20084833
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Mar 13 2011, 10:09 PM~20085214
> *:buttkick:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 08:56 PM~20083345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i like that! I'm have to look u up for some work


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 13 2011, 08:46 PM~20084457
> *Talk is cheap.  AT1
> *


 :buttkick: :rant: i que pedo puto con migo


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Mar 13 2011, 10:33 PM~20085840
> *:buttkick:  :rant:  i que pedo puto con migo
> *


tranquilo chochirios, no vallas a hacerle un house call... :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SLC UT


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 13 2011, 10:41 PM~20085010
> *Clean ink!!!
> Hmmmm I do need my sleeve.....
> *


Whenever u ready..goofy knows where I'm at


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 13 2011, 10:44 PM~20085030
> *told u miguel do some clean work homie
> *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 13 2011, 11:34 PM~20085391
> *damn i like that! I'm have to look u up for some work
> *


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH HUGO THAT'S A $$$MONEY$$$ MAKER RIGHT THERE GOOD LOOKIN PIC HOMIE NIX'z 1963 DROP WITH THEM BAD BITCHES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 08:56 PM~20083345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY KEEPIN IT GANGSTA THAT IS CLEAN. GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Mar 13 2011, 09:02 PM~20084636
> *I got sum spare parts for a 76 impala,skirts  glass chrome lights comp rolling chasis and a wraped frame .pm me for questions or prices.
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Still looking for a 44 roof .......
anyone?


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 14 2011, 03:13 AM~20086359
> *Whenever u ready..goofy knows where I'm at
> *


im thinkin sometim after april


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

www.facebook.com/sic713


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

on da book wut


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Im trying to get a hold of Martin from Latin Kustoms. Can someone have him call me.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

<span style='color:green'>*Got the new Impalas magazine in today $5.99 + tax*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

ready to hit da streets


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 14 2011, 06:52 PM~20090321
> *ready to hit da streets
> 
> 
> ...






seen ur old cutty on craigslist


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

thank to jose from roller only and steven from empire,if u need that paint hit up jose nice work :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 14 2011, 05:00 PM~20090357
> *
> seen ur old cutty on craigslist
> *


no shit, caddy comming home soon


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 14 2011, 07:01 PM~20090368
> *no shit, caddy comming home soon
> *


  must b nice having a lolo for everyday of tha week.....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

seen this on regional...............



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=585699


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 13 2011, 11:35 PM~20084971
> *DIDNT FEEL LIKE FUCKIN WITH IT!!! PLUS DUMP PRESSURED LOCK... IM NEW TO THEM ADEX :biggrin: ... ILL GET IT LATER.
> *


thats why im going to run 2 of them :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@Mar 14 2011, 05:18 PM~20090488
> *thats why im going to run 2 of them  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 14 2011, 05:07 PM~20090408
> *  must b nice having a lolo for everyday of tha week.....
> *


shit i wish i not a baller like u


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2011, 05:11 PM~20089544
> *Im trying to get a hold of Martin from Latin Kustoms. Can someone have him call me.
> *


ILL GET WITH MARTIN AND LET HIM NO HOMIE


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 14 2011, 08:44 AM~20087287
> *Still looking for a 44 roof .......
> anyone?
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 14 2011, 07:36 PM~20090645
> *ILL GET WITH MARTIN AND LET HIM NO HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 14 2011, 07:00 PM~20090358
> *thank to jose from roller only and steven from empire,if u need that paint hit up jose nice work  :biggrin:
> *



Jose getten down on the paint.. Cnt wait to see the Lac hit the streets. And no prob. Lincoln looken nice


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 13 2011, 08:22 PM~20084174
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Mar 14 2011, 05:59 PM~20090857
> *Jose getten down on the paint.. Cnt wait to see the Lac hit the streets. And no prob. Lincoln looken nice
> *


Lord stevie.... wut up homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 14 2011, 04:52 PM~20090321
> *ready to hit da streets
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hardtop impala interior trim dull and scratched? bring it by ill tighten you up










i know that seat trim is faded and scratched up, we do those too.

after on the left (not quite done), before on the right.










house of hardline 2011. cheaper than anyone in town dont believe me ask my customers.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 14 2011, 08:48 PM~20091348
> *hardtop impala interior trim dull and scratched?  bring it by ill tighten you up
> 
> 
> ...


damn, somebody's impala is gonna look nice with that super clean trim


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 14 2011, 08:33 PM~20091204
> *Lord stevie.... wut up homie
> *


whats up bro?? Hows the lac?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 14 2011, 04:52 PM~20090321
> *ready to hit da streets
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: dam dat color looks good under some sun


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 14 2011, 07:47 PM~20092051
> *  :biggrin: dam dat color looks good under some sun
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 14 2011, 08:06 PM~20091543
> *damn, somebody's impala is gonna look nice with that super clean trim
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Mar 14 2011, 03:43 PM~20089838
> *<span style='color:green'>Got the new Impalas magazine in today $5.99 + tax
> 
> 
> ...


do they carry Vatos y Viclas magazine?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 15 2011, 12:24 AM~20093414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY DA TIME IS COMIN :biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 14 2011, 09:51 PM~20092764
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 15 2011, 11:28 AM~20096568
> *:uh:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

new lock up


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 15 2011, 02:15 PM~20097607
> *new lock up
> 
> 
> ...


    straight


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

ill be over there forsure this week bro


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gangsta_nikes_@Mar 15 2011, 02:13 PM~20098015
> *ill be over there forsure this week bro
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 15 2011, 04:53 PM~20098360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 15 2011, 04:39 PM~20099133
> *nice
> *


 thanx


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 15 2011, 02:53 PM~20098360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice lock and lay , 3 wheel gona be crazy


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 15 2011, 05:33 PM~20099528
> *:0 nice lock and lay , 3 wheel gona be crazy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 15 2011, 04:53 PM~20098360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Mar 15 2011, 01:53 PM~20098360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k rollo comita k dices los gavatchos por esos rumbos :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> se mira chingon homie!!
> Gracias loco


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 15 2011, 02:53 PM~20098360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie..................... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Mar 15 2011, 06:02 PM~20099787
> *k rollo comita k dices los gavatchos por esos rumbos :biggrin:
> *


aqui nomas homie, son buena onda los gueros


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more seat trim restoration done at house of hardlines.






































hit me up, more pics coming soon


 

2011 no reason to have dull trim :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2011, 08:29 PM~20100039
> *more seat trim restoration done at house of hardlines.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2011, 08:29 PM~20100039
> *more seat trim restoration done at house of hardlines.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 13 2011, 07:56 PM~20083345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Super dope work homie!*


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Mar 15 2011, 06:24 PM~20099978
> *looking good homie..................... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 15 2011, 06:10 PM~20099864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Mar 15 2011, 01:15 PM~20097607
> *new lock up
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Mar 15 2011, 08:00 PM~20100289
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Super dope work homie!
> *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

: :biggrin: : :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 14 2011, 10:24 PM~20093414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 13 2011, 08:59 PM~20084602
> *I have 6 batteries for sale $25 each.
> 
> 
> ...


6 batterries for $100 if picked up by saturday 3-19-2011


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

> 6 batterries for $100 if picked up by saturday 3-19-2011
> [/quote
> 
> pm me on where to pick them up bro


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

instant pussy


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ENUFF SPAMMING ...BACK TO LOWRIDING


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:|


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 16 2011, 05:38 PM~20107996
> *ENUFF SPAMMING ...BACK TO LOWRIDING
> *


lmao.. you cant ride right now anyways.. spam blocker bitch!..
lol


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 16 2011, 06:26 PM~20108412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2011, 07:06 PM~20108739
> *lmao.. you cant ride right now anyways.. spam blocker bitch!..
> lol
> *


shut yo mouth bubbles...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 16 2011, 07:57 PM~20109211
> *shut yo mouth bubbles...
> *


:run:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*"houston stylez car club" will be having a cruise to g town...

saturday.april 2nd, the day before the hlc picnic..
meeting spot- almeda mall "next to exclusive furniture"
time- between 11-12...
leaving at 12..be on time..

any and everyone is welcome so bring them rides out and lets shine*


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

maaayynnnee Latin Kustoms and Southside Customs, can't stop won't stop


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 17 2011, 02:40 PM~20114962
> *maaayynnnee Latin Kustoms and Southside Customs, can't stop won't stop
> 
> 
> ...


elco about to be looking like that soon too..

shittin on em!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2011, 04:21 PM~20115176
> *elco about to be looking like that soon too..
> 
> shittin on em!
> *



:0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 17 2011, 04:40 PM~20114962
> *maaayynnnee Latin Kustoms and Southside Customs, can't stop won't stop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anybody or their nuts have a hookup on buddy passes for airlines??? pm me!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 17 2011, 06:10 PM~20116263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Pistoleros Paint & Design!!!!


*Check out my homie and painter Joe aka Mr Pistolero video!!!*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2011, 03:21 PM~20115176
> *elco about to be looking like that soon too..
> 
> shittin on em! :
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 16 2011, 11:02 AM~20105957
> *6 batterries for $100 if picked up by saturday 3-19-2011
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 17 2011, 08:49 PM~20117852
> *Pistoleros Paint & Design!!!!
> Check out my homie and painter Joe aka Mr Pistolero video!!!
> *


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 17 2011, 09:49 PM~20117852
> *Pistoleros Paint & Design!!!!
> Check out my homie and painter Joe aka Mr Pistolero video!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 17 2011, 04:40 PM~20114962
> *maaayynnnee Latin Kustoms and Southside Customs, can't stop won't stop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

NEXT WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !


JUST A FEW WEEKS AWAY.......... BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR HUNGER !
DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

44 MOONROOF with skin...
ANY ONE?? 
trying to get sprayed next week need to put it in first......


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

3 Members: B.Y.T.68.VERT, low v,  Lord Goofy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T.68.VERT_@Mar 18 2011, 12:51 PM~20122479
> *3 Members: B.Y.T.68.VERT, low v,     Lord Goofy
> *


I see u change the screen name big homie...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 18 2011, 02:16 PM~20122316
> *44 MOONROOF with skin...
> ANY ONE??
> trying to get sprayed next week need to put it in first......
> *


Good luck


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 18 2011, 03:36 PM~20122764
> *I see u change the screen name big homie...
> *


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 17 2011, 08:02 AM~20112339
> *"houston stylez car club" will be having a cruise to g town...
> 
> saturday.april 2nd, the day before the hlc picnic..
> ...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

HEY HOUSTON RIDERS.. IM ROOSTER AND I WILL BE VISITING THE CITY FOR 2 DAYS MARCH 18-20. WOULD BE HAPPY TO MEET UP WITH SOME LOWRIDERS.. 

MARRIOTT HOUSTON WESTCHASE

980-721-4455


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Mar 18 2011, 05:45 PM~20123880
> *HEY HOUSTON RIDERS.. IM ROOSTER AND I WILL BE VISITING THE CITY FOR 2 DAYS MARCH 18-20. WOULD BE HAPPY TO MEET UP WITH SOME LOWRIDERS..
> 
> MARRIOTT HOUSTON WESTCHASE
> ...


 :uh: no ****? :dunno:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Mar 18 2011, 05:16 PM~20123728
> *
> *


What's good peckerwood? Already requested off for the cruise


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS ASSEMBLY LINE BUILT. TEMPLATES IN HOUSE, MOLDING IN HOUSE, NO FUCKING BONDO. :fool2:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 17 2011, 09:49 PM~20117852
> *Pistoleros Paint & Design!!!!
> Check out my homie and painter Joe aka Mr Pistolero video!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 18 2011, 08:38 PM~20125048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mayne


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Mar 18 2011, 05:45 PM~20123880
> *HEY HOUSTON RIDERS.. IM ROOSTER AND I WILL BE VISITING THE CITY FOR 2 DAYS MARCH 18-20. WOULD BE HAPPY TO MEET UP WITH SOME LOWRIDERS..
> 
> MARRIOTT HOUSTON WESTCHASE
> ...


*HIT US UP WHEN YOU DOWN HERE HOMIE*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 18 2011, 08:38 PM~20125048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 18 2011, 08:59 PM~20124318
> *:uh: no ****? :dunno:
> *


 HELL NO IM NOT GAY! I DIDN'T MEAN FOR IT TO SOUND LIKE THAT.. IM STRAIGHT!!!
ALSO I KNOW THAT HOUSTON IS VERY BIG AND I JUST GAVE THAT AREA WHERE I AM...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 18 2011, 11:49 PM~20125594
> *HIT US UP WHEN YOU DOWN HERE HOMIE
> *


WILL, IM HERE DOING A PHOTOSHOOT. IM A PHOTOGRAPHER...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*GO TEJANO CAR SHOW AND SHINE*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Mar 18 2011, 07:38 PM~20125048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chingon el jale ya mero lo acabas echale ganas show what you got :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

:biggrin: TEXAS CRIMINAL IZ BACK IN THIZ BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 19 2011, 12:05 AM~20125682
> *GO TEJANO CAR SHOW AND SHINE
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR PHOTOS ARE HOT!!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 18 2011, 11:49 PM~20125594
> *HIT US UP WHEN YOU DOWN HERE HOMIE
> *


IM ALREADY HERE..LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

NEXT WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !

JUST A FEW WEEKS AWAY.......... BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR HUNGER !
DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5

DONT FORGET THE OTHER BADASS SHOW..... INFO BELOW





































[/quote]


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Mar 19 2011, 08:58 AM~20127878
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

"houston stylez car club" will be having a cruise to g town...

saturday.april 2nd, the day before the hlc picnic..
meeting spot- almeda mall "next to exclusive furniture"
time- between 11-12...
leaving at 12..be on time..

any and everyone is welcome so bring them rides out and lets shine</span>[/b]









[/b][/quote]


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 19 2011, 11:10 AM~20128252
> *:biggrin:
> *


how is the family


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@Mar 19 2011, 12:23 PM~20129015
> *how is the family
> *


 WE are all good.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 18 2011, 10:23 PM~20126250
> *se mira chingon el jale ya mero lo acabas echale ganas show what you got :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anyone hitting the streets tonight?


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Baytown 281 c.c in da House ,,,


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO+Mar 19 2011, 10:11 AM~20128259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought about it.. but didnt hear anything..i been ridin all day ... southside had some lows out..


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 18 2011, 11:05 PM~20125682
> *GO TEJANO CAR SHOW AND SHINE
> 
> 
> ...


GO TEJANO DAY CAR SHOW WAS A GOOD DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> NEXT WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !
> 
> JUST A FEW WEEKS AWAY.......... BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR HUNGER !
> DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE+Mar 18 2011, 05:59 PM~20124318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 18 2011, 09:05 PM~20125682
> *GO TEJANO CAR SHOW AND SHINE
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride's homie...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Mar 20 2011, 02:01 PM~20135145
> *nice ride's homie...
> *


*WE TRYING BRO, THANKS!  *


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

soon to offer gold plating, but until then i know someone who can do it  

house of hardlines 2011, for the rider on a budget. still offering discount for STREET DRIVEN CARS!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im looking for some cylinders, new.. 6'' or 8''

cash in hand.. hit me up if ya got some


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

help needed anyone seen this truck after hours or anywhere report stolen today from almeda mall about 3 pm and 5 pm


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 09:51 PM~20138746
> *help needed anyone seen this truck after hours or anywhere report stolen today from almeda mall about 3 pm and 5 pm
> 
> 
> ...



damn dude, sorry to hear that


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20138746
> *help needed anyone seen this truck after hours or anywhere report stolen today from almeda mall about 3 pm and 5 pm
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that Meza... ill keep a look out for u bro..


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20138746
> *help needed anyone seen this truck after hours or anywhere report stolen today from almeda mall about 3 pm and 5 pm
> 
> 
> ...


Dam bRO that's fucked up, hate to hear shit like that!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 19 2011, 03:09 PM~20129667
> *WE are all good.
> *


thats good tell the wifey hey for me


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2011, 07:43 PM~20137447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that gold looks good who did that for u? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 21 2011, 01:25 PM~20143343
> *man that old looks good who didthat for u? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THIS SUNDAY HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !

JUST A FEW WEEKS AWAY.......... BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR HUNGER !
DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5

DONT FORGET THE OTHER BADASS SHOW..... INFO BELOW


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2011, 04:19 PM~20144058
> *:uh:
> *


dont hate lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

checkin to see if anyone has the clips for this 64 molding...especially the ones on the ends..... :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 21 2011, 06:17 PM~20145469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 08:51 PM~20138746
> *help needed anyone seen this truck after hours or anywhere report stolen today from almeda mall about 3 pm and 5 pm
> 
> 
> ...


shit like that makes me dont wanna go back to houston, :angry: good luck finding ur truck homie....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

coca pearl aka pac...lac got stolen today aswell damn shame :angry:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

WHATS UP G00FY ?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Mar 21 2011, 06:46 PM~20145738
> *WHATS UP G00FY ?
> *


wut it do Low V.... creepin the lac to HLC Picnic??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 21 2011, 06:41 PM~20145687
> *coca pearl aka pac...lac got stolen today aswell   damn shame  :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 21 2011, 07:48 PM~20145752
> *wut it do Low V....    creepin the lac to HLC Picnic??
> *


I'LL BE THERE REPPIN THE CROWN :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Mar 21 2011, 06:52 PM~20145805
> *I'LL BE THERE REPPIN THE CROWN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone got some maroon or white backgound dayton wheels chips for sale if so hit me up


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 09:51 PM~20138746
> *help needed anyone seen this truck after hours or anywhere report stolen today from almeda mall about 3 pm and 5 pm
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.... I feel u on that homie my coupe was stole and I still wanna find who did it after I found it missin all kinda parts  :machinegun: :guns: I work hard for wat I have and they luck I didnt catch them


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80coupedeville_@Mar 21 2011, 07:42 PM~20146287
> *Damn.... I feel u on that homie my coupe was stole and I still wanna find who did it after I found it missin all kinda parts   :machinegun:  :guns: I work hard for wat I have and they luck I didnt catch them
> *


YOU COMING OUT HARDER HOMIE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally, this garage anchor hit the streets this past weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww ready martin


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 21 2011, 09:55 PM~20147074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 21 2011, 10:55 PM~20147074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2011, 08:26 PM~20137968
> *im looking for some cylinders, new.. 6'' or 8''
> 
> cash in hand.. hit me up if ya got some
> *


 I HAVE ONE PAIR # 8 , 130 DOL SUPER STROKERS


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Mar 20 2011, 10:51 PM~20138746
> *update</span>truck FOUND MONDAY AT 1am by HPD ON THE NORTH SIDE TRASHED and STRIPPED OUT   :machinegun: :tears: :guns: :rant:*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 21 2011, 09:40 PM~20147560
> *I HAVE ONE PAIR  # 8  ,  130 DOL  SUPER STROKERS
> *


ha.no


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 21 2011, 11:28 PM~20148105
> *ha.no
> *


 :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...02001&st=302620

goofy off topic is asking about you! :0 :0 scroll towards the bottom


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 21 2011, 08:55 PM~20147074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THIS SUNDAY HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !

.......... BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR HUNGER !
DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5

DONT FORGET THE OTHER BADASS SHOW..... INFO BELOW


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 2 2010, 02:02 PM~19220235
> *got this for sale .. motor , trans , harness and pcm
> LT1
> 1000.00 obo
> ...


ANY TRADES??/


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 21 2011, 08:55 PM~20147074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking very good! Glad to hear it's out!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 21 2011, 09:55 PM~20147074
> *
> 
> 
> ...





uuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................................



who are you again?


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 22 2011, 12:13 PM~20151582
> *ANY TRADES??/
> *


Trade u a moon roof.
44inch


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 20 2011, 06:43 PM~20137447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam....  
hate to hear that
insurance should cover u no?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 22 2011, 04:48 PM~20153499
> *Trade u a moon roof.
> 44inch
> *


Add some cash and maybe...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Mar 21 2011, 07:11 PM~20145427
> *checkin to see if anyone has the clips for this 64 molding...especially the ones on the ends..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You should call Last Minute Customs they might have them...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 22 2011, 06:52 PM~20155028
> *You should call Last Minute Customs they might have them...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2011, 06:43 PM~20137447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hyro said u aint got gold *****....


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

salinas from salinas customs is getting down on my boy fleetwood from empire this for u jaun


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

just want to say thanks to salinas, for all the work u have done for me. thank u big homie


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 22 2011, 08:55 PM~20155846
> *just want to say thanks to salinas, for all the work u have done for me. thank u big homie
> *


Fashow salinas doin it and thanks agian jose for all the hard work... Kant wait to see it in person... :cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@Mar 22 2011, 07:52 PM~20155028
> *You should call Last Minute Customs they might have them...
> *


i went by today and yes they did... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

SAW THIS IN EVENTS SECTION....

East End Barrio Association in Houston, TX is holding 1st Annual fundraiser Classic / Lowrider Car Show at Ripley House Neighborhood Center
4410 Navigation Boulevard
Houston, TX 77011
Date: Sunday April 17, 2011 12pm-6PM

Vehicle registration: $25
Bike registration: $10
Sponsor booth registration: $25
(FREE Admission to General Public)

Vehicle set up starts at 9am till 11:30am on 4/17/2011

Please contact us for sponsorship / registration at e-mail: [email protected]

Proceeds going to sponsor competitive youth sports in the community.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 22 2011, 07:50 PM~20155754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 FK'N DOPE CHIC MAGNET ASS END ON THE GROUND TOO


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2011, 08:59 PM~20156577
> *:0 FK'N DOPE CHIC MAGNET ASS END ON THE GROUND TOO
> *


cool homie :wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2011, 08:59 PM~20156577
> *:0 FK'N DOPE CHIC MAGNET ASS END ON THE GROUND TOO
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 22 2011, 07:45 PM~20155688
> *salinas  from salinas customs is getting down on my boy fleetwood from empire this for u jaun
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 22 2011, 09:20 PM~20156832
> *cool homie :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: OH YEAH THE FRONT TOO ILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 22 2011, 09:22 PM~20156855
> *
> *


  YESSIRRRRR HELL I ALMOST WANTED TO BUY THAT GOLD ONE YAL CAME UP ON TOO BUT I FOUND ME A MOONROOF INSTEAD JUST WAITIN ON HOMEBOY TO LET IT GO :0


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 22 2011, 09:25 PM~20156884
> * YESSIRRRRR HELL I ALMOST WANTED TO BUY THAT GOLD ONE YAL CAME UP ON TOO BUT I FOUND ME A MOONROOF INSTEAD JUST WAITIN ON HOMEBOY TO LET IT GO :0
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 22 2011, 07:50 PM~20155754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

JUST PASSING BY AND SAYING WHAT UP FROM....................................


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

*Hugo, i have a couple of questions about my camera settings!!!!!!*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THIS SUNDAY HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !

.......... BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR HUNGER !
DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!</span>
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


DONT FORGET THE OTHER BADASS SHOW..... INFO BELOW


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 23 2011, 01:06 AM~20158327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up low v


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 23 2011, 12:31 PM~20160682
> *wut up low v
> *


Whats goin on Goofy ? just chill at work , ready for the hlc picnic


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2011, 03:20 PM~20161980
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 23 2011, 04:55 PM~20162246
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

78 le cab
http://washingtondc.daype.com/autos/cars-a...Ad-1356506.html


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up Fellas, just want to let yall know if yall don't have nuttin poppin next weekend n want to get out of Houston 4 a day or 2 Austin will be havin da 10th Annual Longstar Roundup n It's also Texas Relays So its goin be cars,cruz'n & chicks! in not in dat order :biggrin:  Us lowriders will have a meeting spot sat to cruz Congress Ave dat night. www.longstarroundup.com


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

Whats up Robert ? Ur cars r lookin good homie


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Mar 23 2011, 05:37 PM~20163389
> *Whats up Robert ? Ur cars r lookin good homie
> *


thanks big homie empire :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Mar 23 2011, 10:49 PM~20166427
> *
> *


What's good Santos


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 23 2011, 05:32 PM~20163362
> *what up Fellas, just want to let yall know if yall don't have nuttin poppin next weekend n want to get out of Houston 4 a day or 2 Austin will be havin da 10th Annual Longstar Roundup n It's also Texas Relays So its goin be cars,cruz'n & chicks! in not in dat order :biggrin:    Us lowriders will have a meeting spot sat to cruz Congress Ave dat night. www.longstarroundup.com
> *


Lonestar* Round Up


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got some 14x7 all chrome 72 crose lace chinas for sale brand new in the box.... 600 firm
pm me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 22 2011, 07:41 PM~20155620
> *hyro said u aint got gold *****....
> *


I DONT GIVE A FAT FUCK WITH A 6 PACK 12S IN THE TRUNK CHROME DIPP ***** DONT TRIP


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2011, 01:08 PM~20169456
> *I DONT GIVE A FAT FUCK WITH A 6 PACK 12S IN THE TRUNK CHROME DIPP ***** DONT TRIP
> *


NOUMSAYINFOOOO


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 24 2011, 03:57 PM~20170814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine+Mar 24 2011, 02:57 PM~20170814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















OH ITS ON NOW GET YO SHINE ONNNNN

H6jbyujrP6o&feature=related



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

STILL CHEAPER THAN ANYONE IN TOWN


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2011, 05:44 PM~20171506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LEMME KNOW WHEN U NEED SOME MORE GOLD DONE.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Mar 24 2011, 06:00 AM~20167262
> *Lonestar* Round Up
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne hol up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

syrup in my cup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

swangaz on my truck


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20174442


Stollen 91 four door white Lac in Houston Tx. Any information is most appreciated, it has OG Caddy spoke wheels, and HID's with blue l.e.d side panel lights.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 24 2011, 08:26 PM~20173548
> *
> *


CHIC MAGNET IS BACK HOME SAFE AND SOUND LOCKED :wow: UP IN THE GARAGE :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

i have a complete 64 wagon that im fixing to part out pm me with your part request


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 23 2011, 03:06 AM~20158327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good martin won't be long b4 my lac will b lookin something like that homie


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 24 2011, 09:47 PM~20174474
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20174442
> 
> 
> ...


damn somebody gonna come out with a new 2dr 90 ed out lac.....goo luck finding it homie


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 25 2011, 04:12 PM~20179837
> *
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2011, 11:08 AM~20169456
> *I DONT GIVE A FAT FUCK WITH A 6 PACK 12S IN THE TRUNK CHROME DIPP ***** DONT TRIP
> *


stfu


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 23 2011, 10:11 PM~20164793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

USE TO BE FUN DOING THAT GOING DOWN THE RAMP ON TO THE FREEWAY ON 288.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 24 2011, 11:47 PM~20174474
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20174442
> 
> 
> ...


man i know how u feel!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Latin Kustoms on the creep and shuttin down the shell station


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

my Boy Lord Juan 90'd Fleetwood from Port Author!!! Painted by Salinas


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

check out my new welding hood for work :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2011, 10:09 PM~20182963
> *my Boy Lord Juan 90'd Fleetwood from Port Author!!! Painted by Salinas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 25 2011, 11:34 PM~20182683
> *Latin Kustoms on the creep and shuttin down the shell station
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S HOW WE ROLL....LATIN KUSTOMS CAR CLUB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 25 2011, 10:34 PM~20182683
> *Latin Kustoms on the creep and shuttin down the shell station
> 
> 
> ...





All day everyday


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 25 2011, 10:34 PM~20182683
> *Latin Kustoms on the creep and shuttin down the shell station
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2011, 02:57 AM~20184170
> *All day everyday
> *


"THATS WUSSUP"

:roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2011, 02:12 AM~20183897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 25 2011, 11:34 PM~20182683
> *Latin Kustoms on the creep and shuttin down the shell station
> 
> 
> ...


  

What up.........Man, y'all got some cool rides...

TTMFT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i see a whore in the house


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 26 2011, 10:11 AM~20185142
> *i see a whore in the house
> *


 :0 ...who might dat be.......oh its me....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2011, 10:09 PM~20182963
> *my Boy Lord Juan 90'd Fleetwood from Port Author!!! Painted by Salinas
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Mar 26 2011, 10:36 AM~20184976
> *
> 
> What up.........Man, y'all got some cool rides...
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 24 2011, 10:47 PM~20174474
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20174442
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie that sucks, ill keep a look out


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2011, 11:09 PM~20182963
> *my Boy Lord Juan 90'd Fleetwood from Port Author!!! Painted by Salinas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!
BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!










WE WILL ALSO HAVE A LIQUOR/BEER COOLER RAFFLE..... COOLER WILL HAVE A 12 PACK OF BUD LIGHT AND SEVERAL LIQUOR BOTTLES AND MUNCHIES.....
REMEMBER MARCH 27......... 8-5


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2011, 01:18 PM~20186450
> *DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!
> BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Mar 25 2011, 12:40 PM~20177941
> *damn somebody gonna come out with a new 2dr 90 ed out lac.....goo luck finding it homie
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

87 luxury sport for sale, hit me up


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2011, 02:14 PM~20186423
> *DONT FORGET TO MARK YOUR CALENDARS !!!!!!
> BIG WHEELS AND OLDIES AND HOT RODS ARE WELCOME ALSO, NO BEER BUT PLENTY OF BBQ....... <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YOU CAN BYOB!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord Frank got lifted and Lord Juan got sprayed.....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2011, 06:43 PM~20188387
> *Lord Frank got lifted and Lord Juan got sprayed.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

BUMP for H-Town!


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 26 2011, 07:43 PM~20188387
> *Lord Frank got lifted and Lord Juan got sprayed.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 26 2011, 07:16 PM~20188536
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


empire looking dam good


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 26 2011, 10:20 PM~20189048
> *empire looking dam good
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T.68.VERT_@Mar 26 2011, 08:26 PM~20189090
> *
> *


wutup homie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 26 2011, 08:20 PM~20189048
> *empire looking dam good
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 25 2011, 11:34 PM~20182683
> *Latin Kustoms on the creep and shuttin down the shell station
> 
> 
> ...


on lock!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Mar 26 2011, 02:04 PM~20185988
> *damn homie that sucks, ill keep a look out
> *


THANX HOMIES..............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HOPEFULLY ALL THIS NICE RIDES COME OUT TO THE DIRTY BAY TOMORROW FOR THE CAR SHOW..... SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 24 2011, 11:47 PM~20174474
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20174442
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AT1in2009_@Mar 26 2011, 11:53 PM~20190295
> *NEW AT1 DANCER  TRUCK SIDE TO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 25 2011, 09:34 PM~20182683
> *Latin Kustoms on the creep and shuttin down the shell station
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

87 LS

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2289329668.html


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 27 2011, 10:39 AM~20191561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 26 2011, 11:13 PM~20189393
> *on lock!
> *


ALREADY


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Mar 27 2011, 10:46 AM~20191598
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

makin ot while on l.i.l. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2011, 01:24 PM~20192711
> *makin ot while on l.i.l.    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Mar 24 2011, 12:33 AM~20167006
> *What's good Santos
> *



WUUUZZZZAAAAAPPPPP


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

[/quote]


MR SALINAS GETTING DOWN :0 :cheesy: MIGHT GET HIM TO LAY PATTERNS ON MY NINE TRAE :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

MY NEW LOCKUP 28" CYLINDERS AND CAN DRIVE LOCKED UP WITH NO PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2011, 11:15 AM~20191802
> *87 LS
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2289329668.html
> *


what a bucket


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rip to my elcamino...

drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Slap some bondo on that shiet


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


that sucks homie


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


sorry to see this ,so what he next ride going to be


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Mar 27 2011, 05:21 PM~20194796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another elco.. i was in the process of buyin a new one.. so we will see what happens


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

That sucks bro, any insurance?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 27 2011, 05:28 PM~20194861
> *That sucks bro, any insurance?
> *


i always ride legit.. but other guy has insurance too


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

DAM THAT SUCKS I WOULD HAVE SLAP THAT BITCH SILLY


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

SAY YOU BACK HURTS AND GET SOME MONEY HAHAHA LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


sorry to hear that... aslong you ok.....i know some people wish bad upon others but never on a fellow lowrider or his ride  ..i see u at mike's shop that does inspection stickers


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Mar 27 2011, 05:41 PM~20194976
> *:0
> *


wutz lacinn!!!


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2011, 06:43 PM~20194997
> *wutz lacinn!!!
> *


just waiting on joe....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2011, 05:39 PM~20194964
> *sorry to hear that... aslong you ok.....i know some  people wish bad upon others but never on a fellow lowrider or his ride   ..i see u at mike's shop that does inspection stickers
> *


yea the owner of the shop is the mother fucker that hit me..  

but hes in jail now.. 

elco redo coming sooner than i think


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres how it happened...
dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..

i ended up finding his ass.. and he went to jail.. i found him before the cops...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 27 2011, 05:10 PM~20194679
> *what a bucket
> *


its seem more miles in 2 days than your 68 has seen in the past 6 years?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:57 PM~20195135
> *heres how it happened...
> dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..
> 
> ...


big white guy drives white lac


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 27 2011, 06:08 PM~20195250
> *its seem more miles in 2 days than your 68 has seen in the past 6 years?
> *


 :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Mar 27 2011, 07:10 PM~20194679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 27 2011, 07:10 PM~20195272
> *big white guy drives white lac
> *



It was his boss.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Mar 27 2011, 06:10 PM~20195272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need a big ass bandaid.. im a still roll this bitch to g town..lol


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...



:0 DAMN!......DID U AT LEAST WHOOP HIS ASS?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


 :nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T.68.VERT_@Mar 27 2011, 07:17 PM~20195985
> *:0  DAMN!......DID U AT LEAST WHOOP HIS ASS?
> *


nope.. didnt get the chance..justice served, hes in jail
pasadena cops r cool with me


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

>


MR SALINAS GETTING DOWN :0 :cheesy: MIGHT GET HIM TO LAY PATTERNS ON MY NINE TRAE :cheesy:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


Feels like Houston Lowriding lost a family member, that elco was everywhere!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Mar 27 2011, 07:27 PM~20196081
> *Feels like Houston Lowriding lost a family member, that elco was everywhere!
> *


yep, but real riders dont die.. ill be back out soon.. with a brand new ride.. on chrome..  ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20196393
> *yep, but real riders dont die.. ill be back out soon.. with a brand new ride.. on chrome..  ...
> *


  I know that's for sure!!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20196010
> *nope.. didnt get the chance..justice served, hes in jail
> pasadena cops r cool with me
> *


Till they write yo ass a ticket

:rimshot:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 27 2011, 08:27 PM~20196762
> *Till they write yo ass a ticket
> 
> :rimshot:
> *


im in p town everyday... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:57 PM~20195135
> *heres how it happened...
> dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

FO SALE 1000 OBO MATCO TOOLBOX WIFF KEYS 









:cheesy:


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


man that sucks homie!!    sorry


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 06:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


sucks to hear the car got totaled dawg


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 09:56 PM~20196393
> *yep, but real riders dont die.. ill be back out soon.. with a brand new ride.. on chrome..  ...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


Damn just found out about your elco homie sorry to hear what happen. I know you'll come back harder though...


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


 :wow: :nosad:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Dec 2 2010, 02:02 PM~19220235
> *got this for sale .. motor , trans , harness and pcm
> LT1
> 1000.00 obo
> ...


SOLD SOLD....
Someone is going to have a fast lolo.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I would like to thank all my BAYTOWN homies and Last minute customs for coming out to show support yesterday.. thanks


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:57 PM~20195135
> *heres how it happened...
> dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your car! But glad you are ok.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Mar 27 2011, 06:12 PM~20195289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chromeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin: 

good to see a positive attitude on a bad situation  :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hey, i lost my pit a while back, u wanna b my Private Investigator? since u doin better than the cops? lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


*DAMN!!! *


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

the HLC is now on Facebook add and send messages to update your car shows and events to come.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002266261241


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 28 2011, 02:53 PM~20201630
> *good to see a positive attitude on a bad situation   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hey, i lost my pit a while back, u wanna b my Private Investigator? since u doin better than the cops? lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 AND HE CAN FIND MY LAC.............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Mar 28 2011, 12:53 PM~20201630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2011, 04:16 PM~20203210
> *maybe a big sign that says dont drink n drive.. u might kill someones low low
> yep
> 
> ...


u might be on to something. you would be surprise how many ppl with money will support a cause like this ^^^ sponsorship...


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2011, 05:24 PM~20203716
> *u might be on to something. you would be surprise how many ppl with money will support a cause like this ^^^ sponsorship...
> *


Won't you stfu.......ill slap da sponsorship out face...........


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:57 PM~20195135
> *heres how it happened...
> dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..
> 
> ...


Happy to hear you were alright homie, sorry about the elco


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


Daz fuck up!


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Mar 28 2011, 06:32 AM~20199243
> *SOLD SOLD....
> Someone is going to have a fast lolo.....
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks fellaz..


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20196393
> *yep, but real riders dont die.. ill be back out soon.. with a brand new ride.. on chrome..  ...
> *


Maybe one of these fake ass lowriders that dont bring there cars out will maybe just donate theirs to ya...lol...they no who they r.... :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't have mine; I roll mine everyday :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 28 2011, 06:58 PM~20204644
> *Won't you stfu.......ill slap da sponsorship out face...........
> *


do u need a sponsorship? maybe skinny jeans will sponsor you a new cadillac


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Mar 28 2011, 08:37 PM~20205671
> *Maybe one of these fake ass lowriders that dont bring there cars out will maybe just donate theirs to ya...lol...they no who they r.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:x:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@Mar 29 2011, 10:11 AM~20208602
> *I LUV BLACK GUYS!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Mar 27 2011, 07:57 PM~20195135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Mar 28 2011, 09:37 PM~20205671
> *Maybe one of these fake ass lowriders that dont bring there cars out will maybe just donate theirs to ya...lol...they no who they r.... :biggrin:
> *


*OHH SNAPPPP *:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2011, 04:39 AM~20207813
> *do u need a sponsorship? maybe skinny jeans will sponsor you a new cadillac
> *


Fuck you and dat cadillac.....how ya like me now??...... :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

*"houston stylez car club" will be having a cruise to g town...

saturday.april 2nd, the day before the hlc picnic..
meeting spot- almeda mall "next to exclusive furniture"
time- between 11-12...
leaving at 12..be on time..

any and everyone is welcome so bring them rides out and lets shine*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2011, 02:06 PM~20211143
> *
> "houston stylez car club" will be having a cruise to g town...
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 29 2011, 11:51 AM~20210454
> *Fuck you and dat cadillac.....how ya like me now??...... :uh:
> *


i been saying fuck that cadillac for 2 years now and u just catching on :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 29 2011, 02:44 PM~20211419
> *
> *


x2... but we will be at the picnic sunday...i was still gunna roll to g town, but due to some other events we cancelled..

see everybody sunday


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2011, 04:25 PM~20211650
> *x2... but we will be at the picnic sunday...i was still gunna roll to g town, but due to some other events we cancelled..
> 
> see everybody sunday
> *



see deez nutz dent boy

you ask about that elco across tha street?


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2011, 03:25 PM~20211650
> *x2... but we will be at the picnic sunday...i was still gunna roll to g town, but due to some other events we cancelled..
> 
> see everybody sunday
> *


  i wuz mad cuz ima work saturday


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2011, 04:16 PM~20203210
> *lol.. black private eye, and yea i might still roll to g town.. havent decieded.. driver side looks good.. so ..
> maybe a big sign that says dont drink n drive.. u might kill someones low low
> yep
> ...


black private eye lol


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Mar 29 2011, 04:16 PM~20211999
> *black private eye lol
> *


wut up Sgt.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 29 2011, 05:54 PM~20211828
> *
> you ask about that elco across tha street?
> *


IF MY SON DON'T WANT IT I KNOW SOMEONE THAT DOES.............. :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 28 2011, 06:12 PM~20203178
> *X2 AND HE CAN FIND MY LAC.............
> 
> 
> ...


STILL ON THE HUNT................ :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr Mejia (Jan 26, 2010)

http://clipsyndicate.com/video/playlist/20...34476?wpid=9898


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

whats up h-town


----------



## Mr Mejia (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:57 PM~20195135
> *heres how it happened...
> dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off.. before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..
> 
> ...


He acted like if he didn't do a dame thang played it off all cool but I was surprised when we seen him come @ on that side of his house I was like oh shit there he go right here


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


Sorry bout your car sic when I was there with you homie when you said I wish I could hit that dude shit I wanted 2 hit him 2 but look on the bright side u fixin 2 get paid $$$$$$$


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Mar 29 2011, 03:54 PM~20211828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea its all good


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

running a l.i.l. special on biz cards full color gloss 2 sided 1000 for $45 shipped

get at me for prices on banners, flyers, etc....

just a few examples


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 29 2011, 06:35 PM~20212089
> *STILL ON THE HUNT................ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


bet someone blk stole it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my new theme song .. just sayin' namsayin'


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sorry to hear about your elko sic. thats mest up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2011, 07:14 PM~20213356
> *sorry to hear about your elko sic.  thats mest up
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 10:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



$$$$$$$$$$$$ Also cash prize for MOST MEMBERS & LONGEST DISTANCE $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 29 2011, 08:15 PM~20213371
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$ Also cash prize for MOST MEMBERS & LONGEST DISTANCE $$$$$$$$$$$$
> *



THAT'S RIGHT FOLKS!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Ey sic at least your shit didn't end up like this poor ladies truck
Also got hit by a drunk


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 30 2011, 06:44 AM~20216416
> *Ey sic at least your shit didn't end up like this poor ladies truck
> Also got hit by a drunk
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 29 2011, 04:06 PM~20211143
> *
> "houston stylez car club" will be having a cruise to g town...
> 
> ...



:tears: :nosad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 30 2011, 04:44 AM~20216416
> *Ey sic at least your shit didn't end up like this poor ladies truck
> Also got hit by a drunk
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

I need a moonroof 44.................


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 10:49 PM~20197045
> *heres how it happened...
> dude was drivin kind of crazy so i was payin attention so i wont get hit.. i ended up passin him up due to traffic in his lane.. he swerved behind me, cut off another car.. jump the curb.. all i saw was his truck on 2 wheel .. i swerved over two lanes and he landed on top of me.. spuned out in a 180 and burnt off..  before doin another 360 is some apartments..he drove off on 2 flat tires.. i followed the concrete scars..
> 
> ...


Your car or not, that technically still snitching.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 30 2011, 09:11 AM~20216976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mayne


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL ME FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin: *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 11:52 AM~20218830
> *REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL ME FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


EMPIRE WELCOMED??


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2011, 01:47 PM~20219281
> *EMPIRE WELCOMED??
> *


Why wouldn't you be? It did say all clubs


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 12:53 PM~20219323
> *Why wouldn't you be? It did say all clubs
> *


a simple yes or no would have been better answer....


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2011, 01:47 PM~20219281
> *EMPIRE WELCOMED??
> *


*OF COURSE EMPIRE IS WELCOMED! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS COME OUT AND GET YOUR EAT AND DRINK ON. LAST BBQ WE WERE HUMBLED THAT ALONG WITH THE LOCAL RYDERS ILLEGAL TOYS FROM OKLAHOMA, MAJESTICS FROM DFW AND NEWSTYLE FROM NORTHERN CALI CAME OUT AND BROKE BREAD WITH US!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 02:42 PM~20220099
> *OF COURSE EMPIRE IS WELCOMED! ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS COME OUT AND GET YOUR EAT AND DRINK ON. LAST BBQ WE WERE HUMBLED THAT ALONG WITH THE LOCAL RYDERS ILLEGAL TOYS FROM OKLAHOMA, MAJESTICS FROM DFW AND NEWSTYLE FROM NORTHERN CALI CAME OUT AND BROKE BREAD WITH US!
> *


  thanks Hugo ill show up .. also got that sunday off the show bro


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2011, 03:37 PM~20220059
> *a simple yes or no would have been better answer....
> *


Ask a stupid question and expect a stupid answer


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2011, 03:44 PM~20220133
> *  thanks Hugo ill show up .. also got that sunday off the show bro
> *


*GOOD DEAL GOOFY, BRING ALL THE CLUB! :biggrin: *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC 6TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
APRIL 3RD 2011
MACGREGOR PARK HOUSTON TX
AWARDS FOR BEST OF..,PEOPLE CHOICE, MOST MEMBERS,KIDS TUG O WAR AND KIDS SACK RACE.

$$ AWARDS FOR CAR/TRUCK HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!*

*
SO IF YALL GOT NOTHING DO ON SUNDAY COME ON OUT AND CHILL WITH THE HLC*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 02:49 PM~20220182
> *Ask a stupid question and expect a stupid answer
> *


yup....... thats why i asked if were welcome... cause ur childish response makes us not feel welcome


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 30 2011, 11:39 AM~20218755
> *Your car or not,  that technically still snitching.
> *


 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

4 da hood..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

1994 fleetwood


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 11:52 AM~20218830
> *REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL ME FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2011, 04:44 PM~20220133
> *  thanks Hugo ill show up .. also got that sunday off the show bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2011, 06:03 PM~20220834
> *4 da hood..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cleaner n person at south side customs


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 01:52 PM~20218830
> *REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL ME FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Every body is welcome 2 come on out and party 
PaRtY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy+Mar 29 2011, 04:20 PM~20212022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: 
better n better on every ride


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Mar 30 2011, 04:44 AM~20216416
> *Ey sic at least your shit didn't end up like this poor ladies truck
> Also got hit by a drunk
> 
> ...


A la madre....
:0


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 30 2011, 04:03 PM~20220839
> *1994 fleetwood
> *


GOTTA HOMIE SUPPOSED TO HIT YOU UP HOPEFULLY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2011, 04:49 PM~20220704
> *yup....... thats why i asked if were welcome... cause ur childish response makes us not feel welcome
> *



My childish response? ***** your the one makin it seem like you need a special invitation just for your club. We said ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. If you don't fall into either one of those catigories then I don't know what to tell you playa.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Mar 30 2011, 01:52 PM~20218830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 06:31 PM~20222104
> *My childish response? ***** your the one makin it seem like you need a special invitation just for your club. We said ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. If you don't fall into either one of those catigories then I don't know what to tell you playa.
> *


YOU SANK MY BATTLESHIP..... YOU WIN....


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2011, 04:03 PM~20220834
> *4 da hood..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2011, 07:03 PM~20222357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2011, 08:33 PM~20222674
> *YOU SANK MY BATTLESHIP..... YOU WIN....
> *



FUCK THAT SHIT ***** I WANNA ARGUE. I'M FUCKIN WITH YOU *****. HOPE TO SEE Y'ALL BOYS THERE.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 07:37 PM~20222718
> *FUCK THAT SHIT ***** I WANNA ARGUE.  I'M FUCKIN WITH YOU *****. HOPE TO SEE Y'ALL BOYS THERE.
> *


We will...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2011, 09:03 PM~20222357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 30 2011, 08:03 PM~20222357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody asked you *****. Lol you're invited to the bbq too *****


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 09:40 PM~20222758
> *Nobody asked you *****. Lol you're invited to the bbq too *****
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 30 2011, 07:12 PM~20221916
> *GOTTA HOMIE SUPPOSED TO HIT YOU UP HOPEFULLY NOW :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 09:37 PM~20222718
> *FUCK THAT SHIT ***** I WANNA ARGUE.  I'M FUCKIN WITH YOU *****. HOPE TO SEE Y'ALL BOYS THERE.
> *


Can I go? :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 30 2011, 07:53 PM~20222902
> *Can I go?  :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Yo Martin call me when you get a chance


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2011, 08:55 PM~20222921
> *:uh:
> *


*READY TO GET YO DRINK & BBQ ON? ALL INDIVIDUALS LETS KICK IT!  *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 08:00 PM~20222983
> *READY TO GET YO DRINK & BBQ ON? ALL INDIVIDUALS LETS KICK IT!
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 30 2011, 07:43 PM~20222785
> *:dunno:
> *


I THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA HIT YOU UP BY NOW LET ME SEE WUZ UP ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Mar 30 2011, 08:15 PM~20223184
> *I THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA HIT YOU UP BY NOW LET ME SEE WUZ UP ILL LET YOU KNOW
> *


MY KILLA


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

]*REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin: *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HLC 6TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
APRIL 3RD 2011
MACGREGOR PARK HOUSTON TX
AWARDS FOR BEST OF..,PEOPLE CHOICE, CLUB PARTICIPATION,KIDS TUG O WAR AND KIDS SACK RACE.

$$ AWARDS FOR CAR/TRUCK HOP,TUG O WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 30 2011, 08:32 PM~20223388
> *]REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


will be there


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 30 2011, 08:53 PM~20222902
> *Can I go?  :dunno:
> *



Only if you bring the impala


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2011, 05:03 PM~20220834
> *4 da hood..
> 
> 
> ...


damn darkness at it again! 

here's the other pics foolio :biggrin: 















































and here's another Latin Kustoms Special :0 somebody tell them and those Southside boys to quit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 30 2011, 10:47 PM~20223567
> *damn darkness at it again!
> 
> here's the other pics foolio :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 01:52 PM~20218830
> *REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL ME FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 01:52 PM~20218830
> *REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL ME FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is this da same location where da last one was at?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2011, 09:52 PM~20223644
> *
> *


you're soo awesome, will you be my hero?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2011, 09:59 PM~20223734
> *is this da same location where da last one was at?
> *


nah, its our club shop. its on wafer street, right around the corner from southside. wafter and houston, blue 2 bay building


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 30 2011, 11:02 PM~20223771
> *nah, its our club shop.  its on wafer street, right around the corner from southside.  wafter and houston, blue 2 bay building
> *


thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 30 2011, 09:01 PM~20223757
> *you're soo awesome, will you be my hero?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 30 2011, 09:47 PM~20223567
> *damn darkness at it again!
> 
> here's the other pics foolio :biggrin:
> ...


*SHIT LOOKS GOOD DARKNESS......YOU NEED TO GET INTO ACCIDENTS MORE OFTEN :wow: *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2011, 04:03 PM~20220834
> *4 da hood..
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice Bruh  *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 10:36 PM~20224682
> *SHIT LOOKS GOOD DARKNESS......YOU NEED TO GET INTO ACCIDENTS MORE OFTEN :wow:
> *


ur stupid :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Mar 29 2011, 09:08 PM~20213297
> *bet someone blk stole it
> *


ACTUALLY IS TRUE.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Mar 30 2011, 07:12 AM~20216481
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


THANX FOR THE HOOK UP HOMIE.............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 02:53 PM~20219323
> *Why wouldn't you be? It did say all clubs
> *


I'LL BE THERE AGAIN............ :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2011, 08:59 PM~20223734
> *is this da same location where da last one was at?
> *


1525 wafer st.
Pasadena, tx 77502


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 08:00 PM~20222983
> *bring out the rides and wear ur club shirts </span>*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 30 2011, 08:32 PM~20223388
> *]1525 Wafer st is the location around the corner from Southside
> bring out the rides and wear club shirts  </span>*


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 31 2011, 05:34 AM~20225762
> *bring out the rides and wear ur club shirts
> *


no tengo :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 31 2011, 07:36 AM~20225768
> *1525 Wafer st is the location around the corner from Southside
> bring out the rides and wear club shirts
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 30 2011, 10:47 PM~20223567
> *damn darkness at it again!
> 
> here's the other pics foolio :biggrin:
> ...


NOW THAT'S A FUCKIN PAINT JOB AIN'T NONE OF THAT BULLSHIT 2 WERE IT PILL'S OFF....NO SAYIN YO!!!! SIC KEEP DOIN WHAT YOU DOIN HOMIE N HOUSTON I DON'T THINK NO BODY IS ON YOUR LEVEL HOMIE


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 30 2011, 08:32 PM~20223388
> *]REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


U no the Gulfcoast will be there to show some love.....


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Mar 31 2011, 10:05 AM~20226500
> *U no the Gulfcoast will be there to show some love.....
> *


Orale see you  out there homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 30 2011, 10:42 PM~20223515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Latin kustomS will be there


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Mar 31 2011, 09:05 AM~20226500
> *U no the Gulfcoast will be there to show some love.....
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Yo!!! Rob come and Party with us at the club shop empire is Welcome every body is welcome all car clubs and solo rider'z 2 come and get your drink on and eat on


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

And like my homie said. Bring the rides out and rep your club shirts.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Mar 31 2011, 07:32 AM~20225967
> *no tengo  :biggrin:
> *


you gotta ask yourself, can u hang with this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 31 2011, 07:43 AM~20226372
> *NOW THAT'S A FUCKIN PAINT JOB AIN'T NONE OF THAT BULLSHIT 2 WERE IT PILL'S OFF....NO SAYIN YO!!!! SIC KEEP DOIN WHAT YOU DOIN HOMIE N HOUSTON I DON'T THINK NO BODY IS ON YOUR LEVEL HOMIE
> *


:loco:


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20194773
> *rip to my elcamino...
> 
> drunk driver side swiped me .. im fine but cars totaled
> ...


that will buff right out


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 31 2011, 08:56 AM~20226842
> *you gotta ask yourself, can u hang with this
> *


 :cheesy: ooo'rly


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Mar 31 2011, 10:33 AM~20227425
> *that will buff right out
> *


i wish .. but ill be rollin it sunday..


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2011, 10:04 AM~20226875
> *:loco:
> *




lights on, nobodys home *****


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 31 2011, 01:00 PM~20228385
> *lights on, nobodys home *****
> *


yep he forgot his helmet


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 31 2011, 08:56 AM~20226842
> *you gotta ask yourself, can u hang with this
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Mar 31 2011, 08:54 AM~20226824
> *And like my homie said. Bring the rides out and rep your club shirts.
> *


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

luxury sport is sold


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2011, 02:46 PM~20229076
> *luxury sport is sold
> *


Buena historia serote


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Mar 31 2011, 08:22 AM~20226623
> *Yo!!! Rob come and Party with us at the club shop empire is Welcome every body is welcome all car clubs and solo rider'z 2 come and get your drink on and eat on
> *


cool sounds good is that this saturday :wow:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 31 2011, 04:09 PM~20229226
> *cool sounds good is that this saturday :wow:
> *


*SATURDAY BEFORE THE SHOW HOMIE *


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 30 2011, 11:52 AM~20218830
> *REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL ME FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Los Vemos Y Listos Para Poriar Con Ustedes Carnal...Gracias...!!!... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Mar 31 2011, 10:05 AM~20226500
> *U no the Gulfcoast will be there to show some love.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Mar 31 2011, 06:43 PM~20229807
> *Los Vemos Y Listos Para Poriar Con Ustedes Carnal...Gracias...!!!... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


see you there Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 30 2011, 10:47 PM~20223567
> *damn darkness at it again!
> 
> here's the other pics foolio :biggrin:
> ...


lookin Good Sic, almost about that time.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

]*REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin: *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 31 2011, 03:00 PM~20229179
> *Buena historia serote
> *


You have chosen to ignore 713ridaz. View this post · Un-ignore 713ridaz


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 30 2011, 08:47 PM~20223567
> *damn darkness at it again!
> 
> here's the other pics foolio :biggrin:
> ...


nice work sic713  and latin kustom looking good with all them rag's :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Mar 31 2011, 07:08 PM~20230490
> *nice work sic713    and latin kustom looking good with all them rag's  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 31 2011, 12:17 PM~20228121
> *i wish .. but ill be rollin it sunday..
> *



How is that fleetwood from my boys from Beaumont coming along...aint seen any pics yet n they keep asking me


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 30 2011, 09:58 PM~20222959
> *Yo Martin call me when you get a chance
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Mar 31 2011, 05:09 PM~20229226
> *cool sounds good is that this saturday :wow:
> *


No Saturday arpil 9th the day b4 da latin kustoms car show


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, *ridingcleanon13,* [email protected], KRAZYTOYZ


stanky pete


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 31 2011, 07:01 PM~20229947
> *]REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*THIS SUNDAY!!!!!*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 31 2011, 07:11 PM~20230974
> *How is that fleetwood from my boys from Beaumont coming along...aint seen any pics yet n they keep asking me
> *


already striped and ready to go, but didnt wanna leave it half painted while im gone. so when i come back ill be on it..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Mar 31 2011, 07:31 AM~20225749
> *1525 wafer st.
> Pasadena, tx 77502
> *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Mar 31 2011, 05:43 PM~20229807
> *Los Vemos Y Listos Para Poriar Con Ustedes Carnal...Gracias...!!!... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*MUCHO RESPETO CARNAL! TELL ANY OF THE ROLLERS ONLY FAMILY COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN TO COME THREW :biggrin: *


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2011, 09:03 PM~20232062
> *MUCHO RESPETO CARNAL! TELL ANY OF THE ROLLERS ONLY FAMILY COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN TO COME THREW :biggrin:
> *


Orale...Igual mente carnal....ill Let the bROthas know carnal...!!!!...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Mar 31 2011, 10:38 PM~20232454
> *Orale...Igual mente carnal....ill Let the bROthas know carnal...!!!!...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 31 2011, 04:58 PM~20229928
> *see you there Joe  :thumbsup:
> *


Orale Martin Gracias....Your Carucha Looking Firme Ese....!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 31 2011, 08:29 PM~20231662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Mar 30 2011, 08:58 PM~20222959
> *Yo Martin call me when you get a chance
> *


 hno:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 31 2011, 10:17 PM~20231541
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, ridingcleanon13, [email protected], KRAZYTOYZ
> stanky pete
> *


Stanky gay pat :wave:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 31 2011, 04:45 PM~20229071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 31 2011, 07:01 PM~20229947
> *]REMEMBER WE ARE HAVING AN APPRECIATION BBQ ON SATURDAY AT SHOP ON WAFER STREET. REMEMBER THE PRE-MAGNIFICOS SHOW BBQ WE THREW? ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME! CALL FOR ANY INFO @281-979-9792 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*"We are getting a BBQ benefit/Carshow/Concert together for April 2, 2011 @ Emilianos in Pasadena. We need a few clubs to volunteer to come out and show if possible. The benefit is for a family member whos 20 month old daughter was fighting her battle with Luekemia since she was 9 months, unfortunately she lost her battle but gained her Angel wings on February 25,2011. We are raising money to cover numerous medical bills that stacked up over the last year. If you are interested in showing please call me Esther @832.588.8569 There will also be a moonwalk for the kids & we are working on different activities for the children that will be out there." - Teamalana*


This is going down tomorrow at Emiliano's. Don't know much other than they would appreciate folks to come by and support the fundraiser for the child's medical bills who passed away. :angel:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*BE SURE TO CLEAR YOUR SCHEDULES APRIL 9 FOR THE BBQ AND APRIL 10 FOR THE SHOW!
WE ALSO HAVE THE LADIES FROM VIX ENTERTAINMENT COMING OUT FOR THE SHOW!*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:wow: c :wow: h :wow: i :wow: c :wow: h :wow: i :wow: s :wow: ! :wow:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

*Now that i have your attention-------Can someone have Martin from Latin Kustoms call me*....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 1 2011, 01:42 PM~20237077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 1 2011, 03:42 PM~20237077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang, i can't see the pics since they are blocked at the office, upload them through the "image uploader" to the left when you reply.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 1 2011, 01:16 PM~20236558
> *Stanky gay pat  :wave:
> *



***** thats weak like ur game :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 1 2011, 01:42 PM~20237077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :fool2:


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

Lookin for a sick painter to paint my Harley. Someone who wont charge me and arm and a leg. Im in the Stafford area.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chill Da Kine_@Apr 1 2011, 05:28 PM~20237998
> *Lookin for a sick painter to paint my Harley. Someone who wont charge me and arm and a leg. Im in the Stafford area.
> *


i know a few god painters in stafford


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

please come out and support if you can



Cancer is what Alana had, not who she was. Cancer was just a small part of her. The biggest parts were her great personality and her support system, Team Alana. The Team Alana motto is “Me without you is like Piglet without Pooh”.
Alana Marie Sanchez entered the world a happy, healthy, baby girl on June 7th, 2009. Mom Crystal, Dad Juan and Big Sister Serena happily welcomed their new beautiful girl. On March 7th, 2010 Alana was diagnosed with Acute Myeloid Leukemia, she was nine months old. She spent eleven months fighting hard against this disease. It was a long roller coaster ride of highs and lows. On the night of February 25th, 2011, Alana earned her angel wings. She was cancer free.
“Alana has touched more people than most do in a lifetime, and will continue to do so through her amazing story”.
For More information on Alana’s story go to www.TeamAlana.com 

Saturday April 2nd, 2011, help support Team Alana, Please spread the word to family & friends to come out to Emiliano's @ 4933 Spencer Highway, Pasadena, TX, from 12pm-6pm.

We will be selling bbq plates for $7.00 and bbq Sandwiches for $5.00, raffle baskets, selling Team Alana t-shirts, car show, moonwalks, concert, dj, texas hott momz and will post many more activities as we continue planning. Once again come out and meet Team Alana & Alana's parents & family.

We are asking if anyone would like to help out by donating items/food, or anything or just volunteer please contact Veronica Miner (832) 316-5420, Esther Canales (832) 588-8569, Crystal or Juan Sanchez (832) 396-4180.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chill Da Kine_@Apr 1 2011, 05:28 PM~20237998
> *Lookin for a sick painter to paint my Harley. Someone who wont charge me and arm and a leg. Im in the Stafford area.
> *


remove the tins and bring em for a affordable solid clean finish...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 1 2011, 01:42 PM~20237077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

does any one have the chrome strips that goes on the bumpers on a lincon town car 98 thru 00 hit me up asap at 832 8774057


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 1 2011, 01:42 PM~20237077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Apr 1 2011, 07:11 PM~20239089
> *does any one have the chrome strips that goes on the bumpers on a lincon  town car 98  thru 00 hit me up asap at 832 8774057
> *


anyone got this trim


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Looking for a pair of accumulators. Chrome or black. PM if you have any or call/text 832-677-0558


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

What time OS tha hop.fling to b at


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.Towne_@Apr 2 2011, 12:48 PM~20242843
> *What time OS tha hop.fling to b at
> *


:loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*TOMORROW!!!!*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 2 2011, 06:51 PM~20244388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

and don't forget the pre-show party at the Latin Kustoms club shop, Wafer St and W. Houston, its the 2-bay, blue metal building :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 2 2011, 11:11 PM~20246055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

What time is tha hop going to start. Phone f up on tha first text that's y spelling is f up can u tell me so I don't miss it my girls like to see tha cars hop


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Just got back from the park. It was a good turn out, saw lots of peeps from the car shows


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

good day at the park thanks to my ***** sic for helpin a ***** make it home and my ***** mick too :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 3 2011, 03:51 PM~20249404
> *Just got back from the park. It was a good turn out, saw lots of peeps from the car shows
> *


I was looking for you and didnt see you.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Apr 3 2011, 05:02 PM~20249450
> *I was looking for you and didnt see you.
> *


he told u wassup when u was driving by lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2011, 04:24 PM~20249530
> *he told u wassup when u was driving by lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im still in market for a bumper kit that fits a 13 inch wheel.???? something clean and ready to put on, no yonke


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2011, 04:53 PM~20249411
> *good day at the park thanks to my ***** sic for helpin a ***** make it home and my ***** mick too :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Apr 3 2011, 05:13 PM~20249739
> *:thumbsup:
> *


big bodies were doin the damn thang today


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2011, 03:53 PM~20249411
> *good day at the park thanks to my ***** sic for helpin a ***** make it home and my ***** mick too :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT SUNDAY ........BUT THE DAY B4 THE CAR SHOW PARTY AT OUR CLUB SHOP 1525...WAFER STREET FROM 2 TILL 8 @ THE CONNER FROM SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS WARE CLUB SHIRTS THERE WILL B FOOD AND DRINKS AND LIVE D.J HOPE EVERY BODY CAN MAKE IT OUT


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:angel: R.I.P. To my bROther-in-law Peter who took his life yesterday :tears:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2011, 06:21 PM~20249779
> *big bodies were doin the damn thang today
> *


We out there reppin the crown :biggrin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 3 2011, 06:01 PM~20250047
> *:angel: R.I.P. To my bROther-in-law Peter who took his life yesterday :tears:
> *


 :angel: sorry for your loss homie


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Apr 3 2011, 06:13 PM~20250130
> *We out there reppin the crown  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yessirrr


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 3 2011, 04:24 PM~20249530
> *he told u wassup when u was driving by lol
> *


  

Had the little ones in the car trying to hit the switches. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 3 2011, 06:01 PM~20250047
> *:angel: R.I.P. To my bROther-in-law Peter who took his life yesterday :tears:
> *


i was wondering why u had ur plaque taped up.. sorry homie.. :happysad:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2011, 06:16 PM~20250152
> *:angel: sorry for your loss homie
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 3 2011, 08:18 PM~20250159
> *:biggrin: yessirrr
> *


Car looked good out @ the park homie!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 3 2011, 06:26 PM~20250218
> *i was wondering why u had ur plaque taped up.. sorry homie.. :happysad:
> *


I had to show my love. Thanks bro!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Apr 3 2011, 06:13 PM~20250130
> *We out there reppin the crown  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 3 2011, 06:01 PM~20250047
> *:angel: R.I.P. To my bROther-in-law Peter who took his life yesterday :tears:
> *


sorry for the loss my dude


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2011, 09:10 PM~20250565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The big E looked good out there!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 3 2011, 06:58 PM~20250464
> *Car looked good out @ the park homie!
> *


preciate it homie


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

*GET EM WHILE THEY LAST $15 EACH. WE WILL ALSO HAVE THEM AVAILABLE THE DAY OF THE SHOW!!! :biggrin: *</span></span>


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 09:31 PM~20250738
> *GET EM WHILE THEY LAST $15 EACH. WE WILL ALSO HAVE THEM AVAILABLE THE DAY OF THE SHOW!!! :biggrin: </span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 08:31 PM~20250738
> *GET EM WHILE THEY LAST $15 EACH. WE WILL ALSO HAVE THEM AVAILABLE THE DAY OF THE SHOW!!! :biggrin: </span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

HURRY UP AND BUY!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 3 2011, 06:55 PM~20249999
> *NEXT SUNDAY ........BUT THE DAY B4 THE CAR SHOW PARTY AT OUR CLUB SHOP 1525...WAFER STREET FROM 2 TILL 8 @ THE CONNER FROM SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS WARE CLUB SHIRTS THERE WILL B FOOD AND DRINKS AND LIVE D.J HOPE EVERY BODY CAN MAKE IT OUT
> *



ENGLISH TRANSLATION:

This coming Saturday, April 9th 2011, Latin Kustoms CC is hosting a gathering of lowrider clubs, solo riders and homies at our club shop. The address is 1525 Wafer Street, from 2PM till 8PM. Our club shop is around the corner from Southside Customs, which is located at 108 Campbell. Club shirts are encouraged, represent! There will be food, drinks, and a LIVE DJ (not a dead one).

We would be honored to have all riders and families grace us with their presence.









:biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2011, 07:11 PM~20250570
> *sorry for the loss my dude
> *


Thanks Goofy. Shits real sad!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Here You Go Pete:

Macgregor Park 2011


















































































* cellphone pics


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

*HERES A COUPLE OF PIX FROM TODAY.*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 08:16 PM~20251144
> *HERES A COUPLE OF PIX FROM TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


  good pics joey..... im gonna hunt down those retro 6's for ya homie


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*THE HLC WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,SHOPS, FAMILY AND FRIENDS FOR SUPPORTING OUR 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC. WITHOUT YALLS SUPPORT THIS PICNIC WOULDNT BE WHAT IT IS FOR THE LAST 6YRS! 

BEST LOWRIDER- EZY FROM LATIN KUSTOMS
BEST TRUCK - JOE FROM EMPIRE
BEST SLAB- SAUL FROM PLAYERS PARADISE
BEST DONK- CERTIFED
BEST BIKE/TRIKE -KRAZY TOYZ
PEOPLES CHOICE- MISTER FROM HOUSTON STYLEZ
MOST MEMBERS- PLAYERS PARADISE
TIRE TOSS- PLAYERS PARADISE
KIDS SACK RACE -PLAYERS PARDISE
TUGOWAR- 5 TIME IN ROW CHAMPS..PLAYER PARADISE!!!*


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip+Apr 3 2011, 06:01 PM~20250047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 3 2011, 09:19 PM~20251857
> *Wow homie...
> Shits a trip
> Sorry to hear it
> ...


Ya bro it's real fucked up :tears:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 3 2011, 09:24 PM~20251906
> *Ya bro it's real fucked up :tears:
> *


Keep ur head up
Sounds like u n dude were pretty close
Situations like these r always tough, but u gotta stay strong


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 07:31 PM~20250738
> *GET EM WHILE THEY LAST $15 EACH. WE WILL ALSO HAVE THEM AVAILABLE THE DAY OF THE SHOW!!! :biggrin: </span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


GOT MINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 09:31 PM~20250738
> *GET EM WHILE THEY LAST $15 EACH. WE WILL ALSO HAVE THEM AVAILABLE THE DAY OF THE SHOW!!! :biggrin: </span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta get it gotta get it :h5: :h5:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 3 2011, 10:02 PM~20250998
> *HURRY UP AND BUY!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 3 2011, 10:11 PM~20251090
> *Here You Go Pete:
> 
> Macgregor Park 2011
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 10:16 PM~20251144
> *HERES A COUPLE OF PIX FROM TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea good pics joey


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 3 2011, 08:11 PM~20251090
> *Here You Go Pete:
> 
> Macgregor Park 2011
> ...


*Bruh they could of been takin from satellite... Don't matter what angle or distance they still some clean ass rides!! *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*One day I'll make it back down that way.. OG Houston Lowrider TTT *


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 3 2011, 06:01 PM~20250047
> *:angel: R.I.P. To my bROther-in-law Peter who took his life yesterday :tears:
> *


Sorry to here that bro


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 3 2011, 08:08 PM~20251059
> *ENGLISH TRANSLATION:
> 
> This coming Saturday, April 9th 2011, Latin Kustoms CC is hosting a gathering of lowrider clubs, solo riders and homies at our club shop.  The address is 1525 Wafer Street, from 2PM till 8PM.  Our club shop is around the corner from Southside Customs, which is located at 108 Campbell.  Club shirts are encouraged, represent!  There will be food, drinks, and a LIVE DJ (not a dead one).
> ...



Texas Criminal Will be there :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 09:16 PM~20251144
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS FOR THE FLIKAS JOEY, EVERYONE LOOKING GOOD!*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 3 2011, 07:01 PM~20250047
> *:angel: R.I.P. To my bROther-in-law Peter who took his life yesterday :tears:
> *


*CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND FAMILY HOMIE*


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 3 2011, 07:01 PM~20250047
> *:angel: R.I.P. To my bROther-in-law Peter who took his life yesterday :tears:
> *


Keep your head up bROther ... We are here for you.....


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Apr 4 2011, 01:47 AM~20253272
> *Sorry to here that bro
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 4 2011, 02:50 AM~20253318
> *CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND FAMILY HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Apr 4 2011, 06:24 AM~20253634
> *Keep your head up bROther ... We are here for you.....
> *


I know Elizabeth and I can count on you guys to get through this!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caveydd81_@Apr 3 2011, 10:46 PM~20252123
> *GOT MINE!!! :biggrin:
> *



Appreciate the support homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 3 2011, 08:01 PM~20250047
> *:angel: R.I.P. To my bROther-in-law Peter who took his life yesterday :tears:
> *


R.I.P.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 3 2011, 10:08 PM~20251059
> *ENGLISH TRANSLATION:
> 
> This coming Saturday, April 9th 2011, Latin Kustoms CC is hosting a gathering of lowrider clubs, solo riders and homies at our club shop.  The address is 1525 Wafer Street, from 2PM till 8PM.  Our club shop is around the corner from Southside Customs, which is located at 108 Campbell.  Club shirts are encouraged, represent!  There will be food, drinks, and a LIVE DJ (not a dead one).
> ...


oh, ok :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2011, 08:25 AM~20253923
> *Appreciate the support homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CATACLYSMIC_@Apr 3 2011, 11:33 PM~20251987
> *SAD DAY FOR THE HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

discs seats and sounds gone and candy paint burnt to a crisp rip


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2011, 10:43 AM~20254521
> *discs seats and sounds gone and candy paint burnt to a crisp rip
> *


all 90 trim gone. said they caught the fools. wonder which layitlow fellas it was. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2011, 08:44 AM~20254527
> *all 90 trim gone.  said they caught the fools.  wonder which layitlow fellas it was.  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


it could have been anyone, not even a lowrider probably, community is so small we all know each other, or know someone who knows someone.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2011, 10:55 AM~20254641
> *it could have been anyone, not even a lowrider probably, community is so small we all know each other, or know someone who knows someone.
> *


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 4 2011, 12:59 AM~20252793
> *Bruh they could of been takin from satellite... Don't matter what angle or distance they still some clean ass rides!!
> *


 We appreciate it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2011, 10:55 AM~20254641
> *it could have been anyone, not even a lowrider probably, community is so small we all know each other, or know someone who knows someone.
> *


it was his own folks 'da bruddaz :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2011, 09:26 AM~20254928
> *it was his own folks 'da bruddaz  :biggrin:
> *


did they ever catch the dudes?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FPEREZII, ridingcleanon13, *CHOCHI (LOCOS)*
* What's good homie.* :wave:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

E


> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 07:31 PM~20250738
> *GET EM WHILE THEY LAST $15 EACH. WE WILL ALSO HAVE THEM AVAILABLE THE DAY OF THE SHOW!!! :biggrin: </span></span>
> I need a 3xl....hit me up today....im off
> 
> ...


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 07:31 PM~20250738
> *GET EM WHILE THEY LAST $15 EACH. WE WILL ALSO HAVE THEM AVAILABLE THE DAY OF THE SHOW!!! :biggrin: </span></span>
> 
> 
> ...


Need a 3xl....im off today...hit me up...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2011, 08:44 AM~20254527
> *all 90 trim gone.  said they caught the fools.  wonder which layitlow fellas it was.  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :machinegun: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 4 2011, 11:53 AM~20255164
> *did they ever catch the dudes?
> *


he said they caught 3


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93+Apr 4 2011, 08:24 AM~20253634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

you already know Rome ... we have y'all in our prayers ... whatever y'all need, just let me know ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2011, 12:29 PM~20256297
> *:thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I know Prez, it's real tough right now! It's going to be a big part of my families life now. Yesterday got my mind off it for a sec but I still feel like it's a nightmare and I just want to wake up!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

*BIG BODY FLEETWOOD ANTANNA 94-96 FOR SALE*


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Apr 4 2011, 06:32 PM~20257982
> *BIG BODY FLEETWOOD ANTANNA 94-96 FOR SALE
> 
> 
> ...


Lmk pm me ur price and info


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2011, 08:27 PM~20251262
> *THE HLC WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,SHOPS, FAMILY AND FRIENDS FOR SUPPORTING OUR 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC. WITHOUT YALLS SUPPORT THIS PICNIC WOULDNT BE WHAT IT IS FOR THE LAST 6YRS!
> 
> BEST LOWRIDER- EZY FROM LATIN KUSTOMS
> ...


looks like another great turn out, did anybody hop :dunno:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 4 2011, 10:07 AM~20255287
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FPEREZII, ridingcleanon13, CHOCHI (LOCOS)
> What's good homie. :wave:
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 3 2011, 10:11 PM~20251090
> *Here You Go Pete:
> 
> Macgregor Park 2011
> ...


  

:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 3 2011, 10:16 PM~20251144
> *HERES A COUPLE OF PIX FROM TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

:0 liking the new plaques my HLC brothers


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2011, 08:44 AM~20254527
> *all 90 trim gone.  said they caught the fools.  wonder which layitlow fellas it was.  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


90s lac......panelsz...digital dash....pillow top seats.......90d header..............come on now.............















...................everythings at liv4lacs house....u ain't gotta bet sherlock holmes to know dat.....


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HOUSE OF HARDLINES now offers in house gold plating, on anything chrome, or stainless, working on aluminum. small emblems, hardlines, hydraulic fittings, accumulators, wheel spinners. stainless trim pieces require more gold, but i can do it. 

here for the street driven lowriders.    

jeweled switch extenstions and tilt level/shift colums, etc










stainless tubing or plaque mounts for those gold plaques I can do plaques too :biggrin: 











spinners....before/after. 











house of hardlines 2011. thanks everyone for the support


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20261088
> *HOUSE OF HARDLINES now offers in house gold plating, on anything chrome, or stainless, working on aluminum.  small emblems, hardlines, hydraulic fittings, accumulators, wheel spinners. stainless trim pieces require more gold, but i can do it.
> 
> here for the street driven lowriders.
> ...


 :wow: ......


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 4 2011, 11:36 PM~20261088
> *HOUSE OF HARDLINES now offers in house gold plating, on anything chrome, or stainless, working on aluminum.  small emblems, hardlines, hydraulic fittings, accumulators, wheel spinners. stainless trim pieces require more gold, but i can do it.
> 
> here for the street driven lowriders.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:41 PM~20260492
> *90s lac......panelsz...digital dash....pillow top seats.......90d header..............come on now.............
> ...................everythings at liv4lacs house....u ain't gotta bet sherlock holmes to know dat.....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Apr 5 2011, 02:48 AM~20262611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 5 2011, 11:04 AM~20264010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice cadillac's


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

*WUT A FUKN LOVELY DAY*....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 5 2011, 01:57 PM~20265980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  indeed


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firmelows+Apr 5 2011, 03:57 PM~20265980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I invited :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking for someone parting a fleetwood 95-96 pm or call me


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Apr 5 2011, 06:24 PM~20267053
> *Am I invited  :happysad:
> *


Of course your invited. ***** you makin it seem like you need a special invitation just for you. It was posted for everyone ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. If you don't fall into either one of those catigories then I don't know what to tell you playa. :biggrin:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 5 2011, 06:30 PM~20267097
> *Yeah bro, u should be getting ur invitation by mail :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Apr 5 2011, 05:24 PM~20267053
> *Am I invited  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: seriously...... did u just really ask that?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 5 2011, 05:30 PM~20267097
> *Of course your invited. ***** you makin it seem like you need a special invitation just for you. It was posted for everyone ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. If you don't fall into either one of those catigories then I don't know what to tell you playa.  :biggrin:
> *


lol!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 4 2011, 11:26 AM~20254928
> *it was his own folks 'da bruddaz  :biggrin:
> *


THE CAR WAS FOUND ON DESOTO IN ACRES HOLMES


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Apr 4 2011, 11:53 AM~20255164
> *did they ever catch the dudes?
> *


YEAH THE CAUGHT THE GUYS 15 MINUTES AFTER THE SET IT TO FIRE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Apr 4 2011, 10:41 PM~20260492
> *90s lac......panelsz...digital dash....pillow top seats.......90d header..............come on now.............
> ...................everythings at liv4lacs house....u ain't gotta bet sherlock holmes to know dat.....
> *


ONLY THINGS THAT WAS TAKEN FROM THE CAR WAS THE HEADER PANEL/ FRONT BUMPER, SIDE PANELS, AND SYSTEM.......


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 5 2011, 06:30 PM~20267097
> *Of course your invited. ***** you makin it seem like you need a special invitation just for you. It was posted for everyone ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. If you don't fall into either one of those catigories then I don't know what to tell you playa.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 De-ja vue


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 5 2011, 04:30 PM~20267097
> *Of course your invited. ***** you makin it seem like you need a special invitation just for you. It was posted for everyone ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. If you don't fall into either one of those catigories then I don't know what to tell you playa.  :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Looking for some 8/14s cylinders and two 15ft hoses lmk :dunno:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Got some brand new 72 spoke cross lace 14s PM if interested


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

green fo da money,

gold for da honeys :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 5 2011, 05:30 PM~20267097
> *Of course your invited. ***** you makin it seem like you need a special invitation just for you. It was posted for everyone ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. If you don't fall into either one of those catigories then I don't know what to tell you playa.  :biggrin:
> *





Not again lol :wow:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 3 2011, 08:27 PM~20251262
> *THE HLC WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS,SHOPS, FAMILY AND FRIENDS FOR SUPPORTING OUR 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC. WITHOUT YALLS SUPPORT THIS PICNIC WOULDNT BE WHAT IT IS FOR THE LAST 6YRS!
> 
> BEST LOWRIDER- EZY FROM LATIN KUSTOMS
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

new banner.... :cheesy:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

the founder and media team...these guys get the flyers,photos and web stuff on point for THE HLC


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 5 2011, 06:30 PM~20267097
> *Of course your invited. ***** you makin it seem like you need a special invitation just for you. It was posted for everyone ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. If you don't fall into either one of those catigories then I don't know what to tell you playa.  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Brand new 72 spoke cross 14s pm me for pics & info!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 5 2011, 11:59 PM~20270378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations 2 all who won a aware at the hlc picnic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 5 2011, 06:30 PM~20267097
> *Of course your invited. ***** you makin it seem like you need a special invitation just for you. It was posted for everyone ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS. If you don't fall into either one of those catigories then I don't know what to tell you playa.  :biggrin:
> *


There's goes that same :wow: sayin again


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 5 2011, 11:51 PM~20270301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo!!!!!!....empire the ride's were lookin nice at the park this pass Sunday hope 2 see y'all this Saturday 4 our bar b que appeciation and at the car show this Sunday.....orale


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a set of 175/70/14 here in town?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 6 2011, 07:14 AM~20272365
> *Brand new 72 spoke cross 14s pm me for pics & info!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 6 2011, 08:21 AM~20272739
> *Anyone know where I can get a set of 175/70/14 here in town?
> *


2818202970 or 8322511800


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:0


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 09:54 AM~20273017
> *
> 
> 
> ...




YOU ALLLLRRREEEAAADDDYYYY KNNNOOOWWWWW


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 08:54 AM~20273017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 10:54 AM~20273017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 10:54 AM~20273017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 6 2011, 08:19 AM~20272724
> *Yo!!!!!!....empire the ride's were lookin nice at the park this pass Sunday hope 2 see y'all this Saturday 4 our bar b que appeciation and at the car show this Sunday.....orale
> *


Thanks and hope to make it to the BBQ and show


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 09:54 AM~20273017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 watermelon special :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice day


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 01:41 PM~20274417
> *Nice day
> 
> 
> ...




VERY NICE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20274417
> *Nice day
> 
> 
> ...


think i might drive my bucket tommorow..


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20274417
> *Nice day
> 
> 
> ...


my *****


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 6 2011, 07:14 AM~20272365
> *Brand new 72 spoke cross 14s pm me for pics & info!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 6 2011, 08:54 AM~20273017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BADBEN1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

TRYNA SELL MY HYDRO SET UP.. GOT EVERYTHING BUT THE WIRES/SWITCH BOX AND BATTERIES. 2TON COILS IN THE FRONT/3 IN THE BACK. 8 INCH CYLINDERS IN THE FRONT AND 12 IN THE BACK..3 PUMPS. ASKIN 9 BILLS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 02:41 PM~20274417
> *Nice day
> 
> 
> ...


sharp ride


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 6 2011, 03:31 PM~20275519
> *sharp ride
> *


x70 sumthing


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 02:41 PM~20274417
> *Nice day
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: yeah joey I saw your glasshouse parked at your barber shop earlyer 2day man your ride looks clean homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincon n lac's_@Apr 6 2011, 02:16 PM~20274261
> *Thanks and hope to make it to the BBQ and show
> *


Hey robert I see you started a new layitlow profile lol :biggrin: but hell yeah that's good 2 hear y'all goin 2 make it out 2 the bar b que and the car show


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2011, 10:54 AM~20273017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mane!!!!!!!! That's fuckin sic :biggrin: nice work sic


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20274417
> *Nice day
> 
> 
> ...


this ride is just right. not over done and perfect for the streets :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2011, 07:00 PM~20277214
> *this ride is just right. not over done and perfect for the streets  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the positive feedback from everyone.  uffin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 07:26 PM~20277510
> *Thanks for the positive feedback from everyone.    uffin:
> *


tried calling u ..cause some fool was in ur car.......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20274417
> *Nice day
> 
> 
> ...


SO..BLOODY......


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 6 2011, 07:42 PM~20277725
> *tried calling u ..cause some fool was in ur car.......
> *


Yea I seen him


----------



## slowtan (Oct 13, 2004)

SOUNDS LIKE BIG D SHUTTIN DOWN PASADENA THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Tha Barber (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Apr 6 2011, 09:29 PM~20279115
> *SOUNDS LIKE BIG D SHUTTIN DOWN PASADENA THIS WEEKEND
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 6 2011, 09:00 PM~20277214
> *this ride is just right. not over done and perfect for the streets  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 6 2011, 07:14 AM~20272365
> *Brand new 72 spoke cross 14s pm me for pics & info!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> :biggrin:


[/quote]
:0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Apr 6 2011, 09:29 PM~20279115
> *SOUNDS LIKE BIG D SHUTTIN DOWN PASADENA THIS WEEKEND
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> :biggrin:


[/quote]


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowtan_@Apr 6 2011, 11:29 PM~20279115
> *SOUNDS LIKE BIG D SHUTTIN DOWN PASADENA THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 09:26 PM~20277510
> *Thanks for the positive feedback from everyone.    uffin:
> *


You got it homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

don carlos asst. in the house


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 7 2011, 04:51 PM~20284850
> *don carlos asst. in the house
> *




house deeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz in yo mouff nugga


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 7 2011, 05:08 PM~20284968
> *house deeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzz in yo mouff nugga
> *



GAY :uh:


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20274417
> *Nice day
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Niceeeeeee!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tha Barber_@Apr 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20274417
> *Nice day
> 
> 
> ...


nice homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Six4_@Apr 7 2011, 12:21 PM~20283390
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone have a bent cylinder shaft they would sell me. shaft only. i need 1 for a project im working on. no gay shit pat.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2011, 08:14 PM~20286330
> *does anyone have a bent cylinder shaft they would sell me.  shaft only. i need 1 for a project im working on.  no gay shit pat.
> *


 :burn: :rofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Apr 7 2011, 08:56 PM~20286186
> *nice homie... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: what up homie how u been


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost game time but for those who don't know we are havin a bar b que this Saturday from 2 till 8 @ car club shop at 1525 wafer street n pasadena tx. there will be food and drinks . We will have a limited quantity of beer so to make sure you don't get left out. BYOB...all car club's solo rider's are welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2011, 07:10 PM~20286294
> *:wave:
> *


Ready for the next batch?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL RECOVERING FROM SURGERY SORRY WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Apr 7 2011, 09:19 PM~20287525
> *JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL RECOVERING FROM SURGERY SORRY WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW
> *


Man, are you ok?


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Apr 7 2011, 09:19 PM~20287525
> *JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL RECOVERING FROM SURGERY SORRY WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT..I GOT SURGERY ON THE 18TH OF THIS MONTH..I WILL BE OUT OF WORK FOR LIKE 6 WEEKS....


----------



## zapatista (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

coming soon hno: hno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 7 2011, 10:11 PM~20288111
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT..I GOT SURGERY ONu THE 18TH OF THIS MONTH..I WILL BE OUT OF WORK FOR LIKE 6 WEEKS....
> *



:0 :wow:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 7 2011, 11:25 PM~20288678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :dunno:


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah im a be out of action for 6 weeks too cuz they took out my appendix man that shit hurts


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 8 2011, 01:25 AM~20288678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like them gold ones.....they nice ......danna danes


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


48 hours left


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Apr 7 2011, 11:19 PM~20287525
> *JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL RECOVERING FROM SURGERY SORRY WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW
> *


x2 surgery came at the worst time. really wanted to go out to this show


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 7 2011, 07:55 PM~20286664
> *:wave:  what up homie how u been
> *


whats good homie,i been doing good chilling at the house dealing with this fucked up economy still working 5days a month, :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looking for someone parting a 93-96 fleetwood


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2011, 10:49 AM~20291094
> *looking for someone parting a 93-96 fleetwood
> *


What u need? There's a guy on CL in pasadena. Doesn't have front end


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Apr 7 2011, 09:19 PM~20287525
> *JUST GOT OUT OF THE HOSPITAL RECOVERING FROM SURGERY SORRY WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW
> *


dont worry about it i can take da criminal for u :biggrin:


----------



## jemiesranova (Apr 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 8 2011, 10:45 AM~20291484
> *dont worry about it i can  take da criminal for u :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao: I like it your comment....










-----------------------
My Blog
http://newtrafficgenerator.net


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Apr 8 2011, 11:03 AM~20291210
> *What u need? There's a guy on CL in pasadena. Doesn't have front end
> *


rolling chassie parts

CL fools dont wana part shyt or dont know what they asking ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2011, 02:29 PM~20292627
> *rolling chassie parts
> 
> CL fools dont wana part shyt or dont know what they asking ...
> *


He told me I could take anything I could pull off. Prices were better than junk yard


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Apr 8 2011, 10:45 AM~20291484
> *dont worry about it i can  take da criminal for u :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

CRUNCH TIME!!! Hope everybody is done with them last minute details so y'all can come to the shop tomorrow and enjoy some TEXXAASSSSSS BARRRR-B-QUEEEEE.



Anybody need directions is welcome to hit me up. 713-303-5056


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589239


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 8 2011, 03:38 PM~20293559
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589239
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 8 2011, 05:38 PM~20293559
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589239
> *


Better jump on those before they are gone


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2011, 03:55 PM~20293270
> *CRUNCH TIME!!! Hope everybody is done with them last minute details so y'all can come to the shop tomorrow and enjoy some TEXXAASSSSSS BARRRR-B-QUEEEEE.
> Anybody need directions is welcome to hit me up. 713-303-5056
> *


how much shipped?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Apr 8 2011, 07:41 PM~20295090
> *
> *


wutz Lac'n brother


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2011, 09:49 AM~20291094
> *looking for someone parting a 93-96 fleetwood
> *


 :wow:832 5771731


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2011, 02:29 PM~20292627
> *rolling chassie parts
> 
> CL fools dont wana part shyt or dont know what they asking ...
> *


i can get you a hole car for 1200.00 it has roof damage


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Friday nite Dippin.... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone. Got a 93 -96 fleetwood for sale


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Apr 8 2011, 10:08 PM~20295725
> *i can get you a hole car for 1200.00 it has roof damage
> *


onlhy need 2 parts


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 8 2011, 09:28 PM~20295402
> *:wow: 832 5771731
> *


illl call you after i get out class...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 8 2011, 11:21 PM~20295854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 13 2011, 11:14 PM~20084761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


24 hours away now b4 game time :biggrin:
But today is our bar b que @ car club shop 1525 wafer street n pasadena tx. Right @ the conner from south side customs


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 9 2011, 09:56 AM~20296843
> *24 hours away now b4 game time  :biggrin:
> But today is our bar b que @ car club shop 1525 wafer street n pasadena tx. Right @ the conner from south side customs
> *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 8 2011, 09:21 PM~20295854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jemiesranova_@Apr 8 2011, 10:49 AM~20291511
> *:thumbsup:  :roflmao: I like it your comment....
> 
> 
> ...


See u there


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 8 2011, 09:49 AM~20291094
> *looking for someone parting a 93-96 fleetwood
> *


Santos have sum parts call him 281 935 5109


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

Word on the street is new street hopper coming to get yo ass


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 9 2011, 03:34 PM~20298941
> *:0  :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 9 2011, 03:35 PM~20298409
> *Word on the street is new street hopper coming to get yo ass
> *


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

SEE EVERYONE 2MORROW.......


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Apr 9 2011, 08:49 PM~20299786
> *SEE EVERYONE 2MORROW.......
> *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 9 2011, 01:35 PM~20298409
> *Word on the street is new street hopper coming to get yo ass
> *


stfu.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 8 2011, 09:21 PM~20295854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 keep in da streets :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2011, 09:58 PM~20301065
> *stfu.
> *



:wow:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2011, 09:58 PM~20301065
> *stfu.
> *


no bitch u stfu


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 10 2011, 12:05 AM~20301841
> *no bitch u stfu
> *


 :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fkn work :thumbsdown:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 10 2011, 12:05 AM~20301841
> *no bitch u stfu
> *


 :chuck:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Kustoms show packed down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*May 29th (SUNDAY) Shorty of Shorty's Hydraulics "Veterano Carshow" Location and flyer to come this week. Entertainment presented by THEBEAT713 & TEJANOHITSRADIO More info coming soon.*


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 10 2011, 12:52 PM~20303639
> *Kustoms show packed down
> *


hope someone took pics for the people who couldnt make it :x:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 10 2011, 04:46 PM~20304635
> *hope someone took pics for the people who couldnt make it :x:
> *


went out there, it's a good show


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Apr 10 2011, 04:46 PM~20304635
> *hope someone took pics for the people who couldnt make it :x:
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 10 2011, 03:29 PM~20304818
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:naughty: :boink:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2011, 05:03 PM~20304947
> *:naughty:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


1,2 lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

snipers on the roof!!! :run: :machinegun:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cool pics , them leal bros paint jobs mayne :wow: 
and them cowboys parade trucks :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 10 2011, 07:00 PM~20305226
> *cool pics , them leal bros paint jobs mayne :wow:
> and them cowboys parade trucks :uh:
> *


I was :nicoderm: @ them City Style cars


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

WHAT HAPPEN TO H TOWN MAJESTICS........


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

good show Latin Kustoms.....  good turn out for the HRT kick off show!!! Good Pic lowrider boy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Apr 10 2011, 05:54 PM~20305552
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO H TOWN MAJESTICS........
> *


jus dallas was there..didnt know there was a htown chapter


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 10 2011, 05:00 PM~20305226
> *cool pics , them leal bros paint jobs mayne :wow:
> and them cowboys parade trucks :uh:
> *


you aint lying


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 07:57 PM~20305580
> *good show Latin Kustoms.....   good turn out for the HRT kick off show!!! Good Pic lowrider boy
> *


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 05:59 PM~20305589
> *jus dallas was there..didnt know there was a htown chapter
> *


Theres not just thought here was one in the works.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB @ LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW/HRT *


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

GOOD TURN OUT TODAY AT LK CAR SHOW!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

packing suckss


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 08:26 PM~20305761
> *EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB  @ LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW/HRT
> 
> 
> ...


Rides lookin clean empire....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 06:26 PM~20305761
> *EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB  @ LATIN KUSTOMS CAR SHOW/HRT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Latin kustomS will like 2 thank every body that came out and showed suport today it was a good turn out every car truck bike was looking every clean and hope 2 see every body on the next latin kustoms car & bike show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T.68.VERT_@Apr 10 2011, 08:55 PM~20305944
> * GOOD TURN OUT TODAY AT LK CAR SHOW!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 10 2011, 07:10 PM~20306060
> *Latin kustomS will like 2 thank every body that came out and showed soport today it was a good turn out every car truck bike was looking every clean and hope 2 see every body on the next latin kustoms car & bike show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

wish i could have gone


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 10 2011, 07:10 PM~20306060
> *Latin kustomS will like 2 thank every body that came out and showed soport today it was a good turn out every car truck bike was looking every clean and hope 2 see every body on the next latin kustoms car & bike show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  DAMN GOOD SHOW TODAY FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 10 2011, 07:36 PM~20306295
> * DAMN GOOD SHOW TODAY FELLAS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST PLACE MY KILLA....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 07:37 PM~20306303
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST PLACE  MY KILLA....
> *


PRECIATE MY BROTHA AND CONGRATS TO YOUR WIN TOO MAN WE WERE ROLLIN BREAIN NECKS EARLY IN THE A.M ON THE WAY HAD EM LIKE :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: EMPIRE !!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, 713Lowriderboy, *Lord Goofy*



thanks for comin out goffy :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 10 2011, 08:10 PM~20306620
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Rivis~N~Lacs, 713Lowriderboy, Lord Goofy
> thanks for comin out goffy  :biggrin:
> *


INDEED HOMIE...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

good show today...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2011, 03:46 PM~20304880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2011, 04:03 PM~20304947
> *:naughty:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

good show


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

looks like a good show


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

the good old days.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 10 2011, 09:36 PM~20306295
> * DAMN GOOD SHOW TODAY FELLAS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you 4 y'all suport empire :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Apr 10 2011, 10:52 PM~20307087
> *good show
> *


Thanks 4 the suport homie


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 10 2011, 10:45 PM~20307015
> *good show today...
> *


Thanks 4 the suport


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 11 2011, 12:12 AM~20308363
> *Thanks 4 the soport
> *


 Support


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Like to thank all the real riders that came out to show support for a club thats tryin to keep the lowrider movement alive in pasadena/houston. Once again thanks to Illegal Toys, Majestics dfw, Rollerz Only S.A & City Style for makin the trip down....much respect!!!!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 10 2011, 11:50 PM~20308201
> *the good old days.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

got more coming will post today after work


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Have a set of used stock upper a-arms for 58-64 impala with polyurethane bushings for sale.... If interested hit me Up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

chevrolet 250 inline 6 for sale came out of a 68 chev truck and RAN GREAT!. we were going to put it in m bros 60 but its runnig great now so dont need this one after all..

i never cranked it but it has been sitting in the sme spot indoors for past 2 yrs... i f i get a bttery and run it price will probably go up... complete with starter alt, and carb. no major oil leaks or anything ... just dirty, but i kept all the openings plugged and cab covered..

175 OBO have hoist ready to load.


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Apr 11 2011, 04:52 AM~20309144
> *Like to thank all the real riders that came out to show support for a club thats tryin to keep the lowrider movement alive in pasadena/houston. Once again thanks to Illegal Toys, Majestics dfw, Rollerz Only S.A & City Style for makin the trip down....much respect!!!!
> *


Orale....We had a Firme as Time And It was a Good As Turn Out...Much Love to Our bROthas fROm....Chorpus.San Anto, Central Tx, nd Victoria...Who Came Down Also....Good Show LK... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2011, 09:02 AM~20309466
> *chevrolet 250 inline 6 for sale came out of a 68 chev truck and RAN GREAT!.  we were going to put it in m bros 60 but its runnig great now so dont need this one after all..
> 
> i never cranked it but it has been sitting in the sme spot indoors for past 2 yrs... i f i get a bttery and run it price will probably go up... complete with starter alt, and carb.  no major oil leaks or anything ... just dirty, but i kept all the openings plugged and cab covered..
> ...


any 235's?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 11 2011, 09:03 AM~20309846
> *any 235's?
> *


nada


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy+Apr 10 2011, 07:54 PM~20305552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H-Town Majestics is comin. The chapter is not official yet. still have to do some things The main two members of H-Town chapter was there at da show, DFW Chapter came down to show support n let it be known that the Majestics r comin


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 10 2011, 10:50 PM~20308201
> *the good old days.
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHICH ONE OF THESE IS YOURS? :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Apr 11 2011, 09:54 AM~20309771
> *Orale....We had a Firme as Time And It was a Good As Turn Out...Much Love to Our bROthas fROm....Chorpus.San Anto, Central Tx, nd Victoria...Who Came Down Also....Good Show LK... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 10 2011, 07:57 PM~20305580
> *good show Latin Kustoms.....   good turn out for the HRT kick off show!!! Good Pic lowrider boy
> *


x2 other then da wind tryin to blow my bike down n da blowout we had on da way home, i had a kickass time


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Apr 10 2011, 10:51 PM~20307074
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


u ready to come back n enjoy this texas weather


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13+Apr 10 2011, 11:12 PM~20308363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Apr 11 2011, 10:05 AM~20310650
> *SO WHICH ONE OF THESE IS YOURS? :0
> *


this are from the 90s some are from the first joel carmona car show.i only had a bike then.so what u building this week.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 10 2011, 10:50 PM~20308201
> *the good old days.
> 
> 
> ...


this was mine it was bought from tony g.dam i was young


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 11 2011, 10:47 AM~20310911
> *this are from the 90s some are from the first joel carmona car show.i only had a bike then.so what u building this week.
> *


im building a 96 triple blk fleet....so which picture you gonna call yours today.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 11 2011, 10:59 AM~20310979
> *this was mine it was bought from tony g.dam i was young
> 
> 
> ...


i remember that car frm the early 90s.....it was real clean


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

A BLAST N DA PAST....ME IN 98'...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Here in dallas on my way to michigan.stuck with a damn flight delay..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Here in dallas on my way to michigan.stuck with a damn flight delay..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 11 2011, 02:44 PM~20311597
> *Here in dallas on my way to michigan.stuck with a damn flight delay..
> *


i know how u fill, with dat high price food crowded space. to bored sitting around. i had a lay over in LA for 4 hours :uh:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

has anyone ever seen a 78 monte carlo standard 4 speed original?


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppers4life_@Apr 11 2011, 02:55 PM~20312443
> *has anyone ever seen a 78 monte carlo standard 4 speed original?
> *


nope..but i have seen a 78 malibu 4 speed :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

selling my engine and tranny of my 64 v8 4 speed transmission real strong shifts like butter engine still in the car the car running strong only serious buyers dont waste my time i know the engine is real good just doing zum different on my ride 832 387 34 83


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Apr 11 2011, 01:24 PM~20311487
> *A BLAST N DA PAST....ME IN 98'...
> 
> 
> ...



i remember that ride, didn't know it was yours homie :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Apr 11 2011, 02:38 PM~20312715
> *nope..but i have seen a 78 malibu 4 speed :biggrin:
> *


well i came across one and it has t-top too... its a project and its for sale! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 11 2011, 06:10 PM~20312895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 cool:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2011, 06:32 PM~20305099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics 713 lowrider boy


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 11 2011, 06:45 PM~20313141
> *Good pics 713 lowrider boy
> *


Thanks Peter


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 10 2011, 06:56 PM~20305955
> *packing suckss
> *


agreed


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HIT ME UP.

-- plaque mounts, stainless and aluminum trim polish, gold plating --


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2011, 07:00 PM~20313701
> *HIT ME UP.
> 
> -- plaque mounts, stainless and aluminum trim polish, gold plating --
> ...


what do u charge for the grille :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2011, 06:00 PM~20313701
> *HIT ME UP.
> 
> -- plaque mounts, stainless and aluminum trim polish, gold plating --
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Apr 11 2011, 09:07 AM~20310244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah homie....


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Apr 11 2011, 11:05 AM~20311010
> *im building a 96 triple blk fleet....so which picture you gonna call yours today.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ive always said it was a 78 monte . got 1500 for that lac u tryin to build.i know u will change ur mind in a week :biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2011, 06:03 PM~20304947
> *:naughty:  :boink:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: yep very good show !!!


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 11 2011, 07:56 PM~20313661
> *agreed
> *


also agreed


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 11 2011, 10:59 AM~20310979
> *this was mine it was bought from tony g.dam i was young
> 
> *


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

77009?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 11 2011, 09:35 PM~20315192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



mayne, thug life. i was there when louie leffont hooked it up :biggrin:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Apr 11 2011, 08:36 PM~20315201
> *77009?
> *


yes sir


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 11 2011, 09:36 PM~20315204
> *mayne, thug life.  i was there when louie leffont hooked it up :biggrin:
> *


u should see it now :happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

1964 impala headlight buckets powdercoated correct black non gloss.

fresh out the powdercoater

35 with backets

25 without


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

another lac from EMPIRE coming to the streets soon....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 11 2011, 10:09 PM~20315676
> *yes sir
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

64 fan shroud
couple of kinks that can easily be straightened out and its seperated at bottom a new rivet will take care of that.. might do it later if i get a chance

fresh powdercoated. ready to installl

50.00


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2011, 09:11 PM~20315704
> *u should see it now  :happysad:
> *


i,ve been trying to get him to pull it out but hes not motivated but couple more shows i need to drag him too and maybe he might pull out the astrovan hes been building


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 11 2011, 10:32 PM~20315963
> *i,ve been trying to get him to pull it out but hes not motivated but couple more shows i need to drag him too and maybe he might pull out the astrovan hes been building
> *


least the astro is some what complete...aint got nothing on thuglife tho... 

last i was there had way too many cars to keep up with.. but Tony cool as hell tho, he'll be around.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2011, 09:19 PM~20315800
> *another lac from EMPIRE coming to the streets soon....
> 
> 
> ...


*Very Nice Bruh  *


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2011, 03:46 PM~20304880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

*That's how you hold down a carshow!!!! *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 11 2011, 09:32 PM~20315963
> *
> *


 :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Apr 11 2011, 09:20 PM~20314412
> *:0  :wow:  :0
> 
> hell yeah homie....
> *


  come on down :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586951


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 12 2011, 12:14 AM~20317136
> *:fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 11 2011, 07:46 PM~20314660
> *ive always said it was a 78 monte . got 1500 for that lac u tryin to build.i know u will change ur mind in a week :biggrin:
> *


Still the same huh. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2011, 09:19 PM~20315800
> *another lac from EMPIRE coming to the streets soon....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 12 2011, 01:27 AM~20316961
> *
> 
> That's how you hold down a carshow!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2011, 08:00 PM~20313701
> *HIT ME UP.
> 
> -- plaque mounts, stainless and aluminum trim polish, gold plating --
> ...


Say homie You got your self a nice clean ass regal there already


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 11 2011, 03:52 PM~20312805
> *i remember that ride, didn't know it was yours homie :biggrin:
> *


Yea..this was when I lived n gtown...but I was killn'm back then...1st RollerZ Only car in Houston/Galveston area.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 12 2011, 12:14 AM~20317136
> *:fuq:  :fuq:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Apr 12 2011, 08:21 AM~20317907
> *Yea..this was when I lived n gtown...but I was killn'm back then...1st RollerZ Only car in Houston/Galveston area.. :biggrin:
> *


I would always see your ride in gtown. If im correct, it was always sitting on three


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Apr 12 2011, 05:22 AM~20317753
> *Still the same huh....your building a 78 mc like the one u used to have..u show old as pics of it but nobodys seen it for over a year....I SMELL BULLSHIT...always always will be the number one story teller.....u cant motivate anyone to pull out a car by taking them to a show if u only go to one once a year yourself..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it takes time to build not buy a bucket slap some rims on it.and hydros.i do my thang not whats in style.ive always had rides to roll on.u hvent seen me with a ride cause i sold all my shit to start my business.u know that.yeah its been 3 years since i pulled something out but its coming.bet that.  im still here if u need someone to talk too offline.its all good bro


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 12 2011, 12:14 AM~20317136
> *:fuq:  :fuq:
> *


whats up antiono :biggrin:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

ill get some for u later this week and the piston u sold me.


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 12 2011, 11:08 AM~20319678
> *ill get some for u later this week and the piston u sold me.
> *


what???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 12 2011, 09:51 AM~20319168
> *I would always see your ride in gtown. If im correct, it was always sitting on three
> *


yea, on the seawall. i remember.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 12 2011, 10:44 AM~20319496
> *whats up antiono  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck you es tu tio :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE 2ND ANNUAL KUSTOMS CAR SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AGAIN YOU PEEPS MADE THIS SHOW WHAT IT TURNED OUT TO BE! *


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

>


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice pix !!


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

Iwish i was there it looks like a good show ....... :nicoderm:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@Apr 11 2011, 08:00 PM~20314801
> *also agreed
> *


 :wave: what up bro :biggrin:


----------



## stilettosla (Apr 13, 2011)

CHECK OUT www.stilettosla.com and use coupon code LAYITLOW5 to get 5% OFF order plus free shipping. Let your ladys know.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

holy shit! these yankee gay bars are off the chizzain! :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

goddammit i forgot my michigan blue dildo at home, can somebody pick it up and overnight it please??!! my booty hole is throbbin bad and these yankees are scurrd of this big black one eyed snake!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Darkness got hacked


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:03 PM~20322714
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Darkness got hacked
> *



YEA, HACKED UP MY BUTT CRACK!!! WHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO "POLE" DANCING AT THE MANHOLE, THE HOTTEST SPOT ON DA NAWF!! :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 12 2011, 07:57 PM~20322669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 12 2011, 05:57 PM~20322669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 assholes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fkin pat,u know im a get u back twice as worse


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2011, 06:07 PM~20322757
> *fkin pat,u know im a get u back twice as worse
> *



WTF YOU MEAN?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2011, 06:08 PM~20322769
> *WTF YOU MEAN?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuckin bitch..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 12 2011, 06:03 PM~20322714
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Darkness got hacked
> *


damn sic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Apr 12 2011, 06:19 PM~20322869
> *damn sic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 jumper cable booty patrick got me..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 12 2011, 02:31 PM~20321212
> *GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE 2ND ANNUAL KUSTOMS CAR SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AGAIN YOU PEEPS MADE THIS SHOW WHAT IT TURNED OUT TO BE!
> *


bad azz pics hugo!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2011, 06:07 PM~20322757
> *fkin pat,u know im a get u back twice as worse
> *


ill get him, when i gold his door handles.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Could you PM me and let me know *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

Good pics hugo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: already homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Apr 12 2011, 06:42 PM~20323056
> *Could you PM me and let me know
> *


pm'd


----------



## legions76 (Apr 10, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

for those who got some real heart for the game, shut em down with this :biggrin: 

hit up lil joe from Latin Kustoms

57 Rag Project For Sale


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 12 2011, 07:30 PM~20322951
> *jumper cable booty patrick got me..
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hataproof_@Apr 12 2011, 03:46 PM~20321785
> *Iwish i was there it looks like a good show ....... :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## legions76 (Apr 10, 2011)

:nicoderm: GOOD LUCK ON SELL LOOKS NICE


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 11 2011, 08:02 AM~20309466
> *chevrolet 250 inline 6 for sale came out of a 68 chev truck and RAN GREAT!.  we were going to put it in m bros 60 but its runnig great now so dont need this one after all..
> 
> i never cranked it but it has been sitting in the sme spot indoors for past 2 yrs... i f i get a bttery and run it price will probably go up... complete with starter alt, and carb.  no major oil leaks or anything ... just dirty, but i kept all the openings plugged and cab covered..
> ...


sold


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 12 2011, 02:31 PM~20321212
> *GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE 2ND ANNUAL KUSTOMS CAR SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AGAIN YOU PEEPS MADE THIS SHOW WHAT IT TURNED OUT TO BE!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNN.... GOOD ASS PICS CARNAL... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*Nice pics. Good show too!*


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 12 2011, 09:41 PM~20325181
> *Nice pics. Good show too!
> *


Wats Up bROtha...?


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, rug442
:wave:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX+Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20324781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANKS AND THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO THE SHOW!*


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589994


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 11 2011, 09:19 PM~20315800
> *another lac from EMPIRE coming to the streets soon....
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

great pics Hugo :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 13 2011, 01:43 PM~20329932
> *:biggrin:  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589994
> *


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legions76_@Apr 12 2011, 07:29 PM~20323594
> *:nicoderm: GOOD LUCK ON SELL    LOOKS NICE
> *


wuts up Fidel... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2011, 01:48 PM~20329960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics carnal... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

12000 pages and still no cruise spot.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 13 2011, 04:55 PM~20331534
> *12000 pages and still no cruise spot.
> *


MORE LIKE 12YRS AND NO CRUISE SPOT...HEY BUT WE MET A LOT OF COOL PEOPLE AND SOME NOT SO COOL ALONG THE WAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 13 2011, 08:05 PM~20332205
> *MORE LIKE 12YRS AND NO CRUISE SPOT...HEY BUT WE MET A LOT OF COOL PEOPLE AND SOME NOT SO COOL ALONG THE  WAY.... :biggrin:
> *


 cruised up and down spencer in la porte this evening. had grannies breaking necks reminiscing on losing their virginity in a '48 back in '48. :happysad:


----------



## legions76 (Apr 10, 2011)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 12 2011, 07:19 PM~20323515
> *for those who got some real heart for the game, shut em down with this :biggrin:
> 
> hit up lil joe from Latin Kustoms
> ...


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2011, 09:13 PM~20332847
> * cruised up and down spencer in la porte this evening.  had grannies breaking necks reminiscing on losing their virginity in a '48 back in '48.  :happysad:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Resortez (Mar 30, 2010)

> my project regal coming along, next install all new chrome trim/moldings/bumpers/
> fifth wheel kit/ hydros and ulphostry
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 13 2011, 10:07 PM~20333415
> *Pics or it didn't happen
> *


Hard as hell to do with shifting gears in the bomb. btw... it's....

_*===SOLD===*_


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Did Sic move to Michigan?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats regal is glass, :thumbsup: props


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 13 2011, 09:10 PM~20334149
> *Did Sic move to Michigan?
> *


nope


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2011, 11:13 PM~20334183
> *nope
> *


tell them to take you to holland, michigan and get some of those pimp wooden shoes. :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Apr 13 2011, 02:00 AM~20326467
> *Wats  Up bROtha...?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Apr 13 2011, 08:11 AM~20327237
> *:biggrin:
> *


*Damn u were up early bRO, haha. Hit u up this weekend, big boss in town next 2 days, so I gotta actually put in work.*


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:shhh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone going to this?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586951

(& it ain't DEEZ NUTS)


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2011, 10:04 PM~20334066
> *Hard as hell to do with shifting gears in the bomb.  btw... it's....
> 
> ===SOLD===
> ...


you owned the blue one too?

:dunno:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AllHustle NoLove_@Apr 13 2011, 09:55 PM~20334650
> *Damn u were up early bRO, haha. Hit u up this weekend, big boss in town next 2 days, so I gotta actually put in work.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 14 2011, 05:59 AM~20336083
> *Anyone going to this?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586951
> ...


Oldies will be there!


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 14 2011, 07:40 AM~20336182
> *you owned the blue one too?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


? nope blake came over and we took a drive to pick up my son from martial arts last week and took some baby stuff we gave him for his daughter. only pic i had on my computer last night since external was at the office.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whut it do my ******!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2011, 11:56 AM~20337475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have a set of 5 lug knockoff adapters that will fit on a fleetwood?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 14 2011, 09:56 AM~20337475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

So all yall did was primer the frame........now there is overspray all over my car I spent all day saturday rebuffing ......gotdamnit :angry: :angry:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

anyone looking for gm door handles from 07 and up. i have a new set of 4 but painted blue,new driver painted grey, and a used front pass silver


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Apr 14 2011, 05:39 PM~20340049
> *anyone looking for gm door handles from 07 and up. i have a new set of 4 but painted blue,new driver painted grey, and a used front pass silver
> *


where da fuck u been inch high private eye


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Apr 14 2011, 04:39 PM~20340049
> *anyone looking for gm door handles from 07 and up. i have a new set of 4 but painted blue,new driver painted grey, and a used front pass silver
> *


can i havem


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 13 2011, 07:13 PM~20332847
> * cruised up and down spencer in la porte this evening.  had grannies breaking necks reminiscing on losing their virginity in a '48 back in '48.  :happysad:
> *


lmao cochino :biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 14 2011, 03:06 PM~20338752
> *Anyone have a set of 5 lug knockoff adapters that will fit on a fleetwood?
> *


 :0 fleetwood hector you got a fleetwood?


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2011, 03:48 PM~20329960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 14 2011, 07:41 PM~20341332
> *:0 fleetwood hector you got a fleetwood?
> *


 :naughty: :shhh: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Apr 14 2011, 05:02 PM~20340247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for 60 bucks all 6.. gm product..fits silverado,sierra,tahoe,escalade,suburban and avalanche..pieces of shit break if you pull the handle to hard..mexican plastic


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@Apr 15 2011, 12:00 AM~20343010
> *with zefe :dunno:
> *


i went by there satruday morning before i went to the shop


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

feel :420:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 14 2011, 03:27 PM~20339943
> *So all yall did was primer the frame........now there is overspray all over my car I spent all day saturday rebuffing ......gotdamnit  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 15 2011, 09:02 AM~20344586
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: not funny


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 14 2011, 11:08 PM~20342528
> *:naughty:  :shhh:  :run:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 14 2011, 11:08 PM~20342528
> *:naughty:  :shhh:  :run:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@Apr 15 2011, 09:20 AM~20344933
> *
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2011, 07:04 AM~20344591
> *:uh: not funny
> *


 :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 13 2011, 01:48 PM~20329960
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Love you and the pics! I'm so proud of you. They are really nice!


----------



## dm2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 12 2011, 02:31 PM~20321212
> *GOTTA GIVE IT UP TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THE 2ND ANNUAL KUSTOMS CAR SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AGAIN YOU PEEPS MADE THIS SHOW WHAT IT TURNED OUT TO BE!
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful pics Hugito! Love them and you!!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

*FREE BLACK AND WHITE BABY KITTY
Needs a home.  

PM if your interested.*


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Apr 15 2011, 08:38 AM~20345039
> *FREE BLACK AND WHITE BABY KITTY
> Needs a home.
> 
> ...


nobody wants your pussy, but thanks for offering :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2011, 11:28 AM~20345224
> *nobody wants your pussy, but thanks for offering  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 15 2011, 10:19 AM~20345524
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2011, 09:28 AM~20345224
> *nobody wants your pussy, but thanks for offering  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 15 2011, 10:56 AM~20345797
> *:0  :wow:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 14 2011, 02:06 PM~20338752
> *Anyone have a set of 5 lug knockoff adapters that will fit on a fleetwood?
> *


i got a set off a 93


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Apr 15 2011, 11:28 AM~20345224
> *nobody wants your pussy, but thanks for offering  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 15 2011, 12:24 PM~20346030
> *i got a set off a 93
> *


pm'd


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

It's Friday nite... Beautiful weather....it's time to unhook them garage anchors...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 15 2011, 03:57 PM~20347554
> *It's Friday nite... Beautiful weather....it's  time to unhook them garage anchors...
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Friday nite dippin...... Once a again,


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 15 2011, 10:35 PM~20349344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 15 2011, 11:42 AM~20346156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Apr 14 2011, 01:06 PM~20338752
> *Anyone have a set of 5 lug knockoff adapters that will fit on a fleetwood?
> *


 :uh: 9562295073


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 15 2011, 09:49 AM~20345347
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 15 2011, 10:35 PM~20349344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 15 2011, 10:35 PM~20350271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 15 2011, 11:35 PM~20350271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wheres a decent shop that re-surfaces drums pref. in the south..

shop i went to closed down and the ignorant kids at orileys just got their asses chewd out.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

12 hour turn around time. and cheaper than anyone in town. dont believe me ask for a quote


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2011, 10:46 AM~20352071
> *12 hour turn around time. and cheaper than anyone in town. dont believe me ask for a quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 16 2011, 11:13 AM~20352401
> *
> *


ready for the trey 





















































:wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2011, 03:07 PM~20353147
> *ready for the trey
> 
> 
> ...



my *****, be by in a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2011, 02:07 PM~20353147
> *ready for the trey
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Apr 16 2011, 02:56 PM~20353377
> *:thumbsup:
> *


u ready for the lac, im working on being able to gold plate aluminum. so i can offer fix dings, polish aluminum and then gold plate, all in 1 stop.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*

Next saturday @ macgregor park. Bring your kids..it a free event and HLC will have cars on display. If you would like to attend and display show up at 9am.*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2011, 05:18 PM~20353786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*KEEP THAT BITCH ASS MUTHAFUKA WITH THE BBQ PLATE OUT MY RIDE THIS TIME :biggrin: ......... :guns: :guns: :guns: *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 16 2011, 04:25 PM~20353826
> *KEEP THAT BITCH ASS MUTHAFUKA WITH THE BBQ PLATE OUT MY RIDE THIS TIME :biggrin: ......... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he just gave you that new bbq air freshner for the car...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2011, 05:51 PM~20353954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  he just gave you that new bbq air freshner for the car...
> *


*LOL, THAT CLOWN DIDNT KNOW HOW MANY MINUTES HE HAD LEFT. HE WALKED FROM ONE FUCK UP INTO ANOTHER AND STILL HAD THE NERVE TO GO TATTLE TELL LIKE A LITTLE KID :fuq: :fuq: :fuq: :fuq:*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 16 2011, 06:37 PM~20354395
> *LOL, THAT CLOWN DIDNT KNOW HOW MANY MINUTES HE HAD LEFT. HE WALKED FROM ONE FUCK UP INTO ANOTHER AND STILL HAD THE NERVE TO GO TATTLE TELL LIKE A LITTLE KID :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


THATS ONE MOMENT SINCE WE BEEN HELPING THEM OUT I WONT FORGET..LOL


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2011, 08:46 AM~20352071
> *12 hour turn around time. and cheaper than anyone in town. dont believe me ask for a quote
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 15 2011, 07:35 PM~20349344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 16 2011, 04:15 PM~20353183
> *my *****, be by in a little bit :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 16 2011, 06:18 PM~20353786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TURNS OUT 2 BE A GOOD EVENT


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I need 2 3 foot #6 hoses... I'm in pasadena at outside customs i'll be here for the rest of tha day hit me up on my cell.....2817722607


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 17 2011, 12:00 PM~20358544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sold


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have black carpet for a 2 80's cadillac 2drs for sale. One is OEM and used but in good condition. The 2nd is new aftermarket uncut carpet. make offer if interested. also have have rear door 90 *interior door panels *for sale if any one needs them.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

I HAVE A 1995 LINCOLN TOWN CAR FOR SALE, CHEAP! 
PICTURES ON REQUEST.... CAR IS PEARL WHITE, INTERIOR NEEDS SOME WORK BUT NOT MUCH... CLEAR TITLE...... NO MOTOR, GOOD TRANSMISSION.....

$1000 OBO.. GOOD PROJECT, OR HOPPER!!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Looking for a mechanic that has worked on lt1 motors..if anyone knows any please pm me...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 16 2011, 03:31 PM~20353529
> *u ready for the lac, im working on being able to gold plate aluminum. so i can offer fix dings, polish aluminum and then gold plate, all in 1 stop.
> *


I'M GOING BK TO THE CLASSICS...LAC ON DA MOVE.....I'MA GET YA..JUST KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Apr 18 2011, 02:19 PM~20366248
> *Looking for a mechanic that has worked on lt1 motors..if anyone knows any please pm me...
> *


you can get with mr skinny over on the northsdie, ragalac, he got my lac tight when i had problems.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Apr 18 2011, 05:55 PM~20367658
> *I'M GOING BK TO THE CLASSICS...LAC ON DA MOVE.....I'MA GET YA..JUST KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*

Next saturday @ macgregor park. Bring your kids..it a free event and HLC will have cars on display. If you would like to attend and display show up at 9am.*


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 17 2011, 03:18 PM~20358835
> *I need 2 3 foot #6 hoses... I'm in pasadena at outside customs i'll be here for the rest of tha day hit me up on my cell.....2817722607
> *


thankx guys.....i got them..my boy lj and fineline came thru noumtalmbout


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 17 2011, 12:00 PM~20358544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 19 2011, 05:18 AM~20371260
> *thankx guys.....i got them..my boy lj and fineline came thru noumtalmbout
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 19 2011, 01:09 PM~20374034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 19 2011, 07:57 AM~20371445
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


yep yep.....but i cant make it to the shop till like thurs.....hope i can finish it to roll it to the park :0


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 18 2011, 07:17 PM~20367811
> *you can get with mr skinny over on the northsdie, ragalac, he got my lac tight when i had problems.
> *


Thanks..I found someone close by me..good. looking out


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for some 14cylinders and some deepcups lmk


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 18 2011, 10:22 PM~20369560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

for the regal riders :0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 19 2011, 10:43 PM~20377316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't like that grill but that regal Is clean has hell


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 17 2011, 02:00 PM~20358544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

SELLING MY 81 COUPE DEVILLE...ASKING 3,700 OBO...CALL ME AT 832*208*2707 FOR MORE DETAILS CAUSE IS TO MUCH TO LIST....ILL BE POSTING PICS LATER..


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 19 2011, 07:21 PM~20375679
> *looking for some 14cylinders and some deepcups lmk
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 19 2011, 11:00 PM~20378587
> *:dunno:
> *


I have a couple pairs starting at 60 bux


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Apr 20 2011, 06:18 AM~20379345
> *I have a couple pairs starting at 60 bux
> *


pm sent


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone know the new address of shortys?
and know what they charging to mount 4 tires on 4 rims?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

nevermind got them done by a chino


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ANYBODY KNWS A GOOD TSHIRT SHOP WHO CAN DO*SCREEN PRINT*...*VINYL*..PLEASE PM ME OR CALL 8325610515


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

I got some 24 inch rims and tires and also 2 new tires to go with the sale..asking 1100..call me at 832.208.2707..and ill send u pics..the type of rims are U2 55s


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Apr 20 2011, 12:14 PM~20381720
> *
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 19 2011, 11:00 PM~20378587
> *:dunno:
> *


got deep cups...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Apr 20 2011, 11:56 AM~20381599
> *I got some 24 inch rims and tires and also 2 new tires to go with the sale..asking 1100..call me at 832.208.2707..and ill send u pics..the type of rims are U2 55s
> *


 :scrutinize: I THINK THESE ARE MY HOMEBOYS RIMS YOU JUST BOUGHT THEM OR WHAT?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Just wondering what my fellow Lowriders thought; is it really a Lowrider when you just put wheels on? I think Lowriding is about Hydros no matter how clean your ride is. Just a thought.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 20 2011, 08:29 PM~20385091
> *Just wondering what my fellow Lowriders thought; is it really a Lowrider when you just put wheels on? I think Lowriding is about Hydros no matter how clean your ride is. Just a thought.
> *


problem starter question usually

but in my book, my bomb has no rims just stock and lowered is a lowrider... 

i might add dros only, maybe it will be a lowrider then..


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2011, 08:17 PM~20385474
> *problem starter question usually
> 
> but in my book, my bomb has no rims just stock and lowered is a lowrider...
> ...


Bombs and classics are an exception!!! ****** Rollin on other rides on 13s or 14s for years and no lift; is that really a Lowrider? Anyway, I don't think my comments apply to you homie!  If you got you a bomb you would think you would know that!!! :uh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 20 2011, 07:29 PM~20385091
> *Just wondering what my fellow Lowriders thought; is it really a Lowrider when you just put wheels on? I think Lowriding is about Hydros no matter how clean your ride is. Just a thought.
> *


what fun is stock on 13s. with house of hardlines prices so cheap, everyone should be cut :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

I put my 13" Daytons on my Fleetwood and it just didnt feel right without hydro!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*

saturday @ macgregor park. Bring your kids..it a free event and HLC will have cars on display. If you would like to attend and display show up at 9am.*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

pics from last yrs easter event @ macgregor


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

If you need some design work done, hit me up, I can design and print.
Thanks.....
Strange










832-665-7100


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 20 2011, 09:29 PM~20385091
> *Just wondering what my fellow Lowriders thought; is it really a Lowrider when you just put wheels on? I think Lowriding is about Hydros no matter how clean your ride is. Just a thought.
> *


I like the fact that if they are putting on some spokes it's another Lowrider on the streets...and we need as many as we can get to keep this movement alive and well...Some people like hydos some don't, not sure if that makes them a lowrider or not.... Just my thoughts..


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 20 2011, 06:54 PM~20384299
> *:scrutinize: I THINK THESE ARE MY HOMEBOYS RIMS YOU JUST BOUGHT THEM OR WHAT?
> *


depending who ur homeboy is....i forgot to post obo for the rims...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> I like the fact that if they are putting on some spokes it's another Lowrider on the streets...and we need as many as we can get to keep this movement alive and well...Some people like hydos some don't, not sure if that makes them a lowrider or not.... Just my thoughts..
> [/quote
> I get your thought, but if anything Lowriding has got bigger in the last few years! I just think a car with rims is just that; a car with rims... I don't care how expensive your rims are... If some people don't like Hydros I think there in the wrong game... Any kind of lift is a MUST!!! If I rolled up on someone without switches with my car locked up I wonder what they would think about there car on just rims!!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 20 2011, 07:29 PM~20385091
> *Just wondering what my fellow Lowriders thought; is it really a Lowrider when you just put wheels on? I think Lowriding is about Hydros no matter how clean your ride is. Just a thought.
> *


*The way i see it its more about the lifestyle. hydros is jus an option..just like stock paint vs candy paint.... some might say if its not candy it aint a lowrider!! jus my opinion homie..  *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Any cars for sale..if so hit me up..looking for a new ride..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 20 2011, 07:29 PM~20385091
> *Just wondering what my fellow Lowriders thought; is it really a Lowrider when you just put wheels on? I think Lowriding is about Hydros no matter how clean your ride is. Just a thought.
> *


I say spokes. 13 or 14 inch....as foe hydros ..


....
Well!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for any showtime pressure plates with rods :dunno:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 06:55 AM~20387824
> *Any cars for sale..if so hit me up..looking for a new ride..
> *


WHAT KIND OF RIDE I KNOW PPL THAT CAN FIND DAMN NEAR ANYTHING AND A PRICE RANGE PM ME


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2011, 06:29 AM~20387726
> *The way i see it its more about the lifestyle. hydros is jus an option..just like stock paint vs candy paint.... some might say if its not candy it aint a lowrider!!  jus my opinion homie..
> *


I respect that thought Goofy, lifestyle is correct. I don't prefer Kandy at all and that definitely doesn't make me not a Lowrider!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i have a sony dvd camcorder for sale for the low.. needs new battery..make offer.. pm me!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Apr 21 2011, 07:18 AM~20387893
> *I say spokes.  13 or 14 inch....as foe hydros ..
> ....
> Well!
> *


well what *****???? shit nomsay n?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2011, 08:29 AM~20387726
> *The way i see it its more about the lifestyle. hydros is jus an option..just like stock paint vs candy paint.... some might say if its not candy it aint a lowrider!!  jus my opinion homie..
> *


I say just fix your lolo the way you want it and dont let no one influence you by saying you need this and that. Is not a LRM Show where u need to score points.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 21 2011, 08:04 AM~20388154
> *WHAT KIND OF RIDE I KNOW PPL THAT CAN FIND DAMN NEAR ANYTHING AND A PRICE RANGE PM ME
> *


Price range don't matter.depends what it is.don't want a impala.. impalas really ain't me..I like el caminos.. don't want a g body either. No fords..chevy and gm only. No lacs..


Think I'm a get a rat rod.fuck it


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 12:15 PM~20388926
> *Price range don't matter.depends what it is.don't want a impala.. impalas really ain't me..I like el caminos.. don't want a g body either. No fords..chevy and gm only. No lacs..
> Think I'm a get a rat rod.fuck it
> *


Pretty much your saying u want an el camino lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 21 2011, 10:21 AM~20388971
> *Pretty much your saying u want an el camino lol
> *


Yea damn there.. I like impalas but it has to be a drop..I actually want a drop top glass house before a impala..

But that's will be a project over some yrs.. I need something I can ride in and be back on the streets in a few months


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 11:26 AM~20388993
> *Yea damn there.. I like impalas but it has to be a drop..I actually want a drop top glass house before a impala..
> 
> But that's will be a project over some yrs.. I need something I can ride in and be back on the streets in a few months
> *



ride deeez tric


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@Apr 21 2011, 10:07 AM~20388869
> *I say just fix your lolo the way you want it and dont let no one influence you by saying you need this and that. Is not a LRM Show where u need to score points.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: there alot of fools that build there car for some bs points...lol
the ones with a huge ass display,mirriors,safety kit..etc...lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 10:26 AM~20388993
> *Yea damn there.. I like impalas but it has to be a drop..I actually want a drop top glass house before a impala..
> 
> But that's will be a project over some yrs.. I need something I can ride in and be back on the streets in a few months
> *


another ELCO


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs+Apr 21 2011, 10:34 AM~20389033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More what I'm leaning too


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 12:24 PM~20389714
> *Ride them jumper cables..gay boy gangsta
> Lmao.. fuck a point system..I hate people who build their ride that way
> More what I'm leaning too
> *


x84


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 06:55 AM~20387824
> *Any cars for sale..if so hit me up..looking for a new ride..
> *


Did the insurance pick up your car


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@Apr 20 2011, 09:27 PM~20385574
> *Bombs and classics are an exception!!! ****** Rollin on other rides on 13s or 14s for years and no lift; is that really a Lowrider? Anyway, I don't think my comments apply to you homie!  If you got you a bomb you would think you would know that!!! :uh:
> *


no didnt know that please school me, since ive got so much to learn. 






:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 10:15 AM~20388926
> *Price range don't matter.depends what it is.don't want a impala.. impalas really ain't me..I like el caminos.. don't want a g body either. No fords..chevy and gm only. No lacs..
> Think I'm a get a rat rod.fuck it
> *


gone get u a buick...its the next best thing to a lac. :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 07:55 AM~20387824
> *Any cars for sale..if so hit me up..looking for a new ride..
> *


I know u posted u don't want a lac but u did mention ur looking for something to be on.the streets in a couple months..hit me up...price is negotiable. .and that way I could give u details about the reinforment ect..832*208*2707


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2011, 02:17 PM~20390457
> *gone get u a buick...its the next best thing to a lac.  :biggrin:
> *


I gots me a buick...da daily..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 05:25 PM~20391841
> *I gots me a buick...da daily..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2011, 08:29 AM~20387726
> *The way i see it its more about the lifestyle. hydros is jus an option..just like stock paint vs candy paint.... some might say if its not candy it aint a lowrider!!  jus my opinion homie..
> *


Yes sir the lifestyle! Shows, the streets, the cruise spots the picnics for points not for points whatever you like to do cause it's your ride... I don't want to make anyone feel like that have to meet a criteria to be considered a lowrider, let's just ride


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 21 2011, 02:16 PM~20390454
> *no didnt know that please school me, since ive got so much to learn.
> :uh:
> *


Look homie, I don't know you or what you know so why don't you just leave it at that!!! My talk is for homies I know on this topic :uh:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 21 2011, 03:17 PM~20390457
> *gone get u a buick...its the next best thing to a lac.  :biggrin:
> *


That fool said he what a 88. :biggrin: That's what all tha brothas b ridin. Lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Apr 21 2011, 05:54 PM~20392070
> *Yes sir the lifestyle! Shows, the streets, the cruise spots the picnics for points not for points whatever you like to do cause it's your ride... I don't want to make anyone feel like that have to meet a criteria to be considered a lowrider, let's just ride
> *


  ... we are all in the same frame.... 13's or 14's,5.20's,wide white walls,skinny white walls,hoppers,street,show cars,trailer queens,garagre queens,buckets,og,stock,lifted,bagged,murals,patterns,sticker on back window or plaques,chrome plated,gold plated,pwder coated,leather,vinvly,tweed,crush velvet,etc.... the list goes on.... i wouldnt question how much of a lowrider you are..instead i would share my knowledge and listen to yours and continue this lifestyle.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

there is one here on my side of town ill go check it out 2morrow and let you know wuz up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Apr 21 2011, 08:11 PM~20393181
> *there is one here on my side of town ill go check it out 2morrow and let you know wuz up
> *


my killa !!


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 21 2011, 08:13 PM~20393191
> *my killa !!
> *


WHAT IT DO WHAT IT DOOOO??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 21 2011, 09:15 PM~20392661
> *That fool said he what a 88.  :biggrin:  That's what all tha brothas b ridin.  Lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 05:55 AM~20387824
> *Any cars for sale..if so hit me up..looking for a new ride..
> *


1972 buick skylark hard top, 2 door....no title, but checked vin and its good 700 obo


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2335438847.html


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

,.,,.,.,.,.,.,'


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Apr 21 2011, 02:11 PM~20390408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one too..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 22 2011, 05:01 AM~20394796
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2335438847.html
> *


Haven't seen that truck in years.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2011, 05:32 AM~20395090
> *Not yet..still decieding on which route to go..take 13 stacks or buy my car back and rebuild an elco real quick..
> I want one too..
> *


i know of 2 cherry 78-80 monte carlos. if u like those. they are og owner garage kept cars...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i have (4) used 155 80 13 tires for sale.
the tread is about 95% good or better. like new tread

1 has a slight double white wall and all 4 of them have dingy white walls and seem like hte white paint has cracked off in some parts. they would be ideal for someone who wants shaved white walls cuz when they shave them , the crusty white wall will be gone and the double white wall will be gone too.


100 dollars for all 4

832 228 0230. if i dont answer leave msg, or txt msg. thanks


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 22 2011, 03:01 AM~20394796
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2335438847.html
> *


its was at zefes about 2 or 3 months ago he was working on it


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

90 Cadillac fleetwood for sale 3000 obo hit me up for pic 8328774057


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 22 2011, 06:41 AM~20395271
> *i know of 2 cherry 78-80 monte carlos. if u like those. they are og owner garage kept cars...
> *


i like em, but honestly i dont want a g body.. im a stick with the elco's .. something about em i like...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2011, 08:47 AM~20395859
> *i like em, but honestly i dont want a g body.. im a stick with the elco's .. something about em i like...
> *


a elco is a g body as far as the year


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2011, 09:47 AM~20395859
> *i like em, but honestly i dont want a g body.. im a stick with the elco's .. something about em i like...
> *



not in houston...

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2315676120.html

http://killeen.craigslist.org/ctd/2321191766.html


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdog78_@Apr 22 2011, 03:18 PM~20397812
> *a elco is a g body as far as the year
> *


yea,but its a truck, frames longer...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Apr 22 2011, 03:19 PM~20397814
> *not in houston...
> 
> http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/2315676120.html
> ...


 nice, i found 4 in houston already, and one for 600 running, so ya cant beat that..
as soon as i get back in town,im buying one


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

aint noone go to work today... 

:uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2011, 04:35 PM~20398193
> *nice, i found 4 in houston already, and one for 600 running, so ya cant beat that..
> as soon as i get back in town,im buying one
> *


Sell me your motor :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 22 2011, 05:17 PM~20398425
> *Sell me your motor    :biggrin:
> *


i will be partin it out.. i think it has a v 6


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Lmk asap


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 22 2011, 05:29 PM~20398486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see yall sunday :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Apr 22 2011, 05:52 PM~20398586
> *Lmk asap
> *


THIS SIC..

I WONT KNOW UNTIL I GET HOME, GOTTA SEE THE CAR IN PERSON


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

\xcvb


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@Apr 22 2011, 05:29 PM~20398486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i hope doesnot rain


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@Apr 22 2011, 11:35 PM~20400003
> * i hope doesnot rain
> *


 :uh:
***** read da flyer RAIN OR SHINE u know how we d it......lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Friday nite dippin.... In La Porte :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 23 2011, 09:24 AM~20401960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what place is that


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Apr 23 2011, 09:59 AM~20402068
> *what place is that
> *


not sure of the name...but on Main st. in La Porte...


----------



## LOCOS 100% (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 23 2011, 09:24 AM~20401960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


El ranchero. Good food. Tommie tacos. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 22 2011, 09:53 PM~20400115
> *:uh:
> ***** read da flyer RAIN OR SHINE u know how we d it......lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

neons yeyuhhhh


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Selling my daughter's lowrider bike project. She's not into it anymore & its just collecting dust in her room. Lmk if anyone is interested. Sprocket not included. Will have a regular one on. Has twisted steering wheel, kick stand, & crank. Body filled in & rear fender molded in. Paint is new no scratches. Darkness painted it back in october last year. Has never hit the street or shows because we were going to change all the parts to twisted but only got a few changed. Asking $350


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCOS 100%_@Apr 23 2011, 11:28 AM~20403054
> *
> *


k rollo carnal, k dice el valluco...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2011, 07:55 PM~20405099
> *neons yeyuhhhh
> 
> 
> ...


fail


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 23 2011, 07:55 PM~20405099
> *neons yeyuhhhh
> 
> 
> ...


thats shit looks tight :biggrin: 
admit it


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

it was nice talking to you miklo,robert,nick and robert jr thats what miklo said was your name lol :biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

had a good time at the park...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442+Apr 23 2011, 01:46 PM~20403383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2X......Big Ups to Latin Cartel


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

CANT SPEAK FOR DA CLUB :biggrin: BUT I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 THAT CAME OUT 2 SHOW SUPPORT,SEE YA NEXT YR. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

I had a good time at the park :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 24 2011, 11:01 PM~20412268
> *CANT SPEAK FOR DA CLUB :biggrin: BUT I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 THAT CAME OUT 2 SHOW SUPPORT,SEE YA NEXT YR. :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 24 2011, 08:56 PM~20412230
> *Right down the road from you! :biggrin:
> 2X......Big Ups to Latin Cartel
> *


shoulda stayed for fajitas they marinated over 24 hrs. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2011, 04:29 AM~20413499
> *shoulda stayed for fajitas they marinated over 24 hrs.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Shoot believe me I wanted to stay longer but already had some things lined up with ol' lady.... :happysad:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrida23HTX_@Apr 24 2011, 09:03 PM~20412280
> *I had a good time at the park  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

86 cutty for sale 2000 obo. 2 dr ht. Burgandy with burgandy pillowtop seats chevy 305 , b&m shiftkit n trany.pm # for pics or questions.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

new phone so if i had your number pm it to me again.. if u use blackberry messenger pm the pin also!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

any pics of the picnic


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Coming real soon........


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer+Apr 26 2011, 10:36 AM~20423147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 26 2011, 12:06 PM~20423320
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 26 2011, 11:06 AM~20423320
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 26 2011, 10:16 PM~20427562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

here's a 90's flashback my wife found while cleaning the bellaire house... :0 











i lived at this fools place i was there so much :biggrin: 

if it wasn't done by MoMo, it was done by a nobody. alot of the layitlow homies are people i met by bein there. aaaahhhhh the memories :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 27 2011, 01:58 PM~20432882
> *here's a 90's flashback my wife found while cleaning the bellaire house... :0
> 
> 
> ...


word


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 27 2011, 02:58 PM~20432882
> *here's a 90's flashback my wife found while cleaning the bellaire house... :0
> 
> 
> ...












Oh MoMo..... What ever happened to that dude...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 27 2011, 04:53 PM~20433542
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that sticker should fetch some money on the antique roadshow



i saw him downtown a couple years ago, he's doin the costumes for one of these theaters downtown that does plays....went by his house last year, there was green grass in the front :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 27 2011, 05:23 PM~20434203
> *that sticker should fetch some money on the antique roadshow
> i saw him downtown a couple years ago, he's doin the costumes for one of these theaters downtown that does plays....went by his house last year, there was green grass in the front :biggrin:
> *


tell him to make u a Peter Pan one for you... :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 27 2011, 01:58 PM~20432882
> *here's a 90's flashback my wife found while cleaning the bellaire house... :0
> 
> 
> ...


that used to cut out a design on roofs of cars and put glass....


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

WHATS GOIN ON GOOFY ?


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy+Apr 27 2011, 06:28 PM~20434239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats him


:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Apr 27 2011, 05:35 PM~20434279
> *WHATS GOIN ON GOOFY ?
> *


recovering homie..these stiches are plainful.... sliced in four spots


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 27 2011, 05:37 PM~20434295
> *got jokes tuff guy?
> yea thats him
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

pistoleros! k rollo.....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Apr 27 2011, 01:58 PM~20432882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of this who knows of any good interior shops


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fits 61-4 impala sedan and HT

dry tank, few unnoticeable dings here n there but nothing sever, going to use it for mine but im not ready for it just yet so thought id offer it up... 

75.00 plus shipping, consider size for shipping cost. not heavy but bulky.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 28 2011, 07:27 AM~20438202
> *fits 61-4 impala sedan and HT
> 
> dry tank, few unnoyiceable dings here n there but nothing sever, going to use it for mine but im not ready for it just yet so thought id offer it up...
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Apr 28 2011, 08:01 AM~20438504


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

PEPBOYS HAS CORNELL 1000S BACK IN STOCK......................LOL


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Apr 24 2011, 11:01 PM~20412268
> *CANT SPEAK FOR DA CLUB :biggrin: BUT I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 THAT CAME OUT 2 SHOW SUPPORT,SEE YA NEXT YR. :biggrin:
> *


Well this pass Sunday was a good turn out for it bein my frist time out at roseland park n bay town on a easter sunday doin my thang with my kids and chillin with my boy nix and his familia every thang went good alots of clubs alots of nice car's


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Apr 27 2011, 11:47 PM~20436615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



281-499-8483 ordaya's upholstery


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo+Apr 28 2011, 11:26 AM~20439313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FirmeJoe_@Apr 28 2011, 10:23 AM~20439675
> *281-499-8483 ordaya's upholstery
> 281-499-8483 ordaya's upholstery
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 25 2011, 09:51 PM~20420190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

og impala taillights dull and faded, bring em by HOH will tighten them up.
its polished aluminum, not chrome.



























stainless and chrome polish too (mirrors) looked like shit before.


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2011, 07:30 PM~20443433
> *og impala taillights dull and faded, bring em by HOH will tighten them up.
> its polished aluminum, not chrome.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2011, 07:30 PM~20443433
> *og impala taillights dull and faded, bring em by HOH will tighten them up.
> its polished aluminum, not chrome.
> 
> ...



I changed my mind. I don't want them polished anymore.  lol


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

so what happened to majestics houston?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 20 2011, 10:17 PM~20385474
> *problem starter question usually
> 
> but in my book, my bomb has no rims just stock and lowered is a lowrider...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@Apr 28 2011, 08:16 PM~20443863
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Apr 28 2011, 10:25 PM~20443949
> *so what happened to majestics houston?
> *


we'er gettin our cars together, n scouting for a few real riders for membership.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Apr 28 2011, 08:57 PM~20443138
> *:worship:
> *


what up what up what up!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2011, 11:37 AM~20439379
> *PEPBOYS HAS CORNELL 1000S BACK IN STOCK......................LOL
> *


 :wow: how many? is it all locations?


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2011, 09:48 PM~20444838
> *:wow: how many? is it all locations?
> *


I think he was joking homie...or was he.. :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

It's Friday... Prince's ?????


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@Apr 29 2011, 09:26 AM~20447302
> *It's Friday... Prince's ?????
> *


time to set sail once again!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Clarion flip out dvd touchscreen with built in Bluetooth and remote 300 obo I bought it new a month ago installed it in tha Lincoln...car has been sitting in the shop every since then....still has plastic on the screen


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Apr 29 2011, 01:49 PM~20448394
> *time to set sail once again!
> *


Hell yeah........ :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2011, 09:48 PM~20444838
> *:wow: how many? is it all locations?
> *


ok ok ill save you the trip. they have cornells but they are blackwalls. fail.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

redid the flyer here it is if anyone can make it we appreciate it homies


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2011, 04:14 PM~20449172
> *ok ok ill save you the trip. they have cornells but they are blackwalls. fail.
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 29 2011, 08:26 AM~20446609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


se mira chido ayi


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 29 2011, 05:19 PM~20450002
> *se mira chido ayi
> 
> *


dos que tres homie, weather nice :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*
MY BOY MIGUEL FROM BONAFIDE C.C. DID BOTH TATTOOS.... HIS SHOP
PHAT BOYZ TATTOOS ON I-10 EAST *


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 29 2011, 10:49 PM~20451283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Friday nite dipping......weather was perfect for ryding... :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 29 2011, 09:49 PM~20451283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 29 2011, 10:36 PM~20451664
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  sup homie


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 29 2011, 05:14 PM~20449172
> *ok ok ill save you the trip. they have cornells but they are blackwalls. fail.
> *


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Apr 30 2011, 02:14 AM~20452830
> *
> *


:thumbsup:...Got Down on the Tattoo Homie...!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 29 2011, 10:49 PM~20451283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Goofy, Rep ur crown homie!


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 29 2011, 09:49 PM~20451283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## lowrider larry (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Apr 30 2011, 07:23 PM~20456132
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why spend 3 times the price, or more with someone who doesnt even lowride. bring it to house of hardlines :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@Apr 30 2011, 08:18 AM~20453287
> *:thumbsup:...Got Down on the Tattoo Homie...!!!
> *


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Custom tailight lenses for 93-96 Cadillac Fleetwood

These inserts go between your current lenze and bezel. Currently have a 2 sets in blue one in red. This is translucent material which your lights will still shine through but are not really reflectors. 

The red ones ive been riding with for over 4months no problems even on fway or the car wash these lenses stay PUT. Easy instal and no modification to your caddy.

Might make some later (maybe). For now i the only Fleetwood riding in town with these. 

60.00 shipped.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 30 2011, 09:51 PM~20456957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2011, 07:30 PM~20443433
> *og impala taillights dull and faded, bring em by HOH will tighten them up.
> its polished aluminum, not chrome.
> 
> ...



You need to post some before pictures bro 

Looks good tho fool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

www.houseofhardlines.com


updated weekly. check me out.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

A few pics i took at the Bully Dog and Custom Car Show this weekend it was an ok show hope u all like but man its hard to get a dog to stay still for 3 sec.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2011, 06:09 AM~20464896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2011, 06:09 AM~20464896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 2 2011, 08:09 AM~20464896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's going to be a full-house...hope to see some of you out there...just make sure you pre-register!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 3 2011, 08:04 AM~20474196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hometown boys


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

[/quote]










we will be there.....


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

>











we will be there..... 
[/quote]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

84


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A 1/2 Y WITH THE RETURN 3/8 OR 1/2 WILL WK...JUST NEED ASASP...HIT ME UP 832-329-9432


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 4 2011, 07:41 PM~20485625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Working on getting a couple of young mariachi singers for this carshow. Might need a slight adjustment to the flyer but thanks John.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*I think they were talking about a new raffle. If it goes down, we'll not do the "pick your number" 

your number will be assigned as you buy spots as in 1 goes to first person, 2 to next and soo on. Will be more than 100 spots this time.

Thanks*


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Had some Cadillac emblems gold plated by House of Hardlines, came out real nice and got them back real fast


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 5 2011, 08:25 AM~20489188
> *Working on getting a couple of young mariachi singers for this carshow.  Might need a slight adjustment to the flyer but thanks John.
> *


no problem


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

Does anyone have a Y blok laying around they wanna sell? Hit me up at 832-329-9432....Called Shorty..he out....Southside not opened...so im on da hunt...needs it today....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@May 5 2011, 11:43 AM~20489975
> *Had some Cadillac emblems gold plated by House of Hardlines, came out real nice and got them back real fast
> *


you kno how it works......Pics or it didnt happen!! :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Check out the Homies topic on vehicle parts! HOUSE OF HARDLINES.


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@May 5 2011, 02:50 PM~20491101
> *Check out the Homies topic on vehicle parts! HOUSE OF HARDLINES.
> *


 :nono: i want to see ur parts :biggrin:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Like I said bro the pics are on his topic


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@May 5 2011, 09:43 AM~20489975
> *Had some Cadillac emblems gold plated by House of Hardlines, came out real nice and got them back real fast
> *


thanks for the props and thanks for the work pimpin.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2011, 08:22 PM~20493381
> *thanks for the props and thanks for the work pimpin.
> *


you o' great customer service providing acting ass *****


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

.....


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 5 2011, 08:19 PM~20493804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Set up time and show time ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 5 2011, 09:32 PM~20494815
> *you o' great customer service providing acting ass *****
> *


who are u again? havent seen you on the scene in almost 10 years?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 5 2011, 06:22 PM~20493381
> *thanks for the props and thanks for the work pimpin.
> *


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@May 6 2011, 12:44 AM~20495685
> *Set up time and show time ?
> *



Set up 8 am till 11 and show from 11 till 4 pm 

registration fee $25


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

got a homie tryin to sell some sets of these zenith knock offs....he dropped the price $200 a set, brand new


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 6 2011, 07:40 PM~20499790
> *got a homie tryin to sell some sets of these zenith knock offs....he dropped the price $200 a set, brand new
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 6 2011, 04:32 PM~20499355
> *Set up 8 am till 11 and show from 11 till 4 pm
> 
> registration fee $25
> *


will u still take cars after 11am?? i get off at 10am that sunday..ill be there by noon....dont matter if yall judge me or not..i just want to support


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 6 2011, 09:17 PM~20500878
> *will u still take cars after 11am??  i get off at 10am that sunday..ill be there by noon....dont matter if yall judge me or not..i just want to support
> *


Sure,


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone looking fora 64 grill. this is a repop that has been polished out. it looks good. not perfect chrome looking but definately worth of a clean street rider. and thats what counts STREET RIDIN :biggrin: hit me up if interested. i can email you better pics or come by the house and see for yourself. thanks 832 228 0230 HOH



















also have 64 headlight rings to go with it. these look like chrome


















also got a lower grill molding 64. 










and a hood lip


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 21 2011, 12:15 PM~20388926
> *Think I'm a get a rat rod.fuck it
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got this pup for a bill

lil over 2 mos, nice color and first shots..


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Happy Mothers Day to all the Lowrider moms in Houston! :wave:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 8 2011, 12:48 AM~20506383
> *got this pup for a bill
> 
> lil over 2 mos, nice color and first shots..
> ...


IMMA SEE WHAT I CAN DO MAY PICK HIM UP IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

stuff for sale make offer call 713-248-1759
china KO solid ears not hollow with black plastic cadillac emblem.
also 4.5x5 dayton adaptors both sold seperate or as a combo.








3ton coils sold in pairs








remaining 5 batteries in lac








$20 for speaker box for 12"








new carpet uncut black for a 2dr 80's cadillac fleetwood or coupe de ville.
















used black carpet for 2fe 80"s cadillac fleetwood or coupe de ville already cut to fit no holes on carpet but has rust stains from seat tracks can shampooed out.
















also have a OEM air compressor for cadillac air ride suspension.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

foo said no small circus tires. training day lol

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2365831094.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not lowriding but anyone want an elliptical got one for sale and this thing is TAKING UP SPACE.

http://houston.craigslist.org/spo/2308140540.html


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 8 2011, 11:57 AM~20507752
> *IMMA SEE WHAT I CAN DO MAY PICK HIM UP IN A FEW DAYS
> *


cool let me know...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2011, 12:30 PM~20507873
> *foo said no small circus tires. training day lol
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2365831094.html
> *


I saw this ad on craigslist and it made me laugh when i read it..... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

in chicago, these boys got some clean lacs...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

My 63 Impala frame i've been restoring ... Almost ready to set the body on it....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 8 2011, 07:12 PM~20509860
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice and clean, the way its supposed to be done.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

my boy Miguel from Bonafide C.C. did another good job on one of my fellow members @ Phat Boyz Tattoos...  I-10 east between freeport and the beltway8


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ALL DIFFERENT ARTIST...BUT ALL THE SAME DEDICATION....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 8 2011, 08:12 PM~20509860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. PAINT THE TRANNY B4 DROPPIN THE BODY ON THE FRAME....


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 8 2011, 09:12 PM~20510865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 8 2011, 08:30 PM~20511000
> *
> *


  im ready for another one....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

some more work from my homie Joe from Pistolero's Designs


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2011, 11:30 AM~20507873
> *foo said no small circus tires. training day lol
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2365831094.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 8 2011, 09:31 PM~20511499
> *some more work from my homie Joe from Pistolero's Designs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Mornin to ya PEEPS


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 8 2011, 10:12 PM~20510865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All that Empire pride, i like that. Everybody got some clean work. Ima have to go on ahead and get plaqued up sooner than expected lol.  :worship:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 8 2011, 07:59 PM~20510222
> *nice and clean, the way its supposed to be done.
> *


Thanks Homie....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 8 2011, 09:27 PM~20510975
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. PAINT THE TRANNY B4 DROPPIN THE BODY ON THE FRAME....
> *


Thanks Homie, i thought about painting the tranny but i like the OG metal color... Still up in the air about it though. Might just paint it........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 9 2011, 08:31 AM~20513096
> *Thanks Homie, i thought about painting the tranny but i like the OG metal color... Still up in the air about it though. Might just paint it........
> *


paint it the metal color, easier to keep clean and will be easy while accessible..same goes for any other metal parts exposed


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

For sale! Make me a offer.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I'm looking to hire someone to do some work on my house. If anyone knows a GOOD carpenter or someone who can replace some of the wood on the outside of the house and maybe do some outside painting send me thier info.


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 8 2011, 06:12 PM~20509860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

im in the need for a hood for a 64 impala anybody that can help pm me


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@May 9 2011, 07:13 AM~20513009
> *All that Empire pride, i like that. Everybody got some clean work. Ima have to go on ahead and get plaqued up sooner than expected lol.   :worship:
> *


 :0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 8 2011, 06:12 PM~20509860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good zaul, coming up real clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 9 2011, 05:53 PM~20516505
> *looks real good zaul, coming up real clean :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks Homie.. Slowly but surely it's getting done bro...  It's keeping me busy that's for sure... :biggrin: Que has hecho bro? How've you guys been?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 9 2011, 08:47 AM~20513204
> *paint it the metal color, easier to keep clean and will be easy while accessible..same goes for any other metal parts exposed
> *


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 9 2011, 05:09 PM~20516603
> *Thanks Homie.. Slowly but surely it's getting done bro...   It's keeping me busy that's for sure... :biggrin:  Que has hecho bro?  How've you guys been?
> *


doing good bro thanks


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

braaaaanew










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loco's79_@May 9 2011, 09:31 AM~20513096
> *Thanks Homie, i thought about painting the tranny but i like the OG metal color... Still up in the air about it though. Might just paint it........
> *


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 8 2011, 09:31 PM~20511499
> *some more work from my homie Joe from Pistolero's Designs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

this bitch is coming to houston soon... :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 10 2011, 09:27 AM~20521437
> *this bitch is coming to houston soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I heard this was someone's new ride, not say no names.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 10 2011, 02:53 PM~20523619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 10 2011, 09:27 AM~20521437
> *this bitch is coming to houston soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 10 2011, 04:09 PM~20523719
> *:uh:
> *


What I didn't say any names.


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 10 2011, 10:27 AM~20521437
> *this bitch is coming to houston soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sittin clean


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 10 2011, 08:27 AM~20521437
> *this bitch is coming to houston soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

After some discussion among club memebers we will no longer be apart of H.L.C. We will still suppot hlc and hlc events...as of right now we r to busy working on a new rides to bring out and r unable to attend meetings because most sundays are spent in da lab........Thanks..John T.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 10 2011, 03:59 PM~20524305
> *After some discussion among club memebers we will no longer be apart of H.L.C. We will still suppot hlc and hlc events...as of right now we r to busy working on a new rides to bring out and r unable to attend meetings because most sundays are spent in da lab........Thanks..John T. Founder of Firme
> *


pics or didnt happen.

thanks K W, founder of 1-900-dial-a-low


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

anyone has a transmission for 307 for sale?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Heres are some pics from the show this weekend.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@May 10 2011, 06:52 PM~20525024
> *anyone has a transmission for 307 for sale?
> *


Hit me up


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 10 2011, 03:53 PM~20523619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chingao looks like the only thing missing is twilight blowup dolls in the front seats. Not talkin shit, just sayin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 10 2011, 10:27 AM~20521437
> *this bitch is coming to houston soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir along with a Lil something I'm bringin to park next to it.  O yea n The Majestics!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+May 10 2011, 09:44 AM~20521984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: thanks guys .


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 10 2011, 08:27 AM~20521437
> *this bitch is coming to houston soon... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Nice ride bruh*


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 10 2011, 07:53 PM~20525033
> *Heres are some pics from the show this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I GOT A 59/60 HARD TOP BARE FRAME FOR SALE, GOING CHEAP. TAKING UP SPACE.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2011, 07:18 PM~20517678
> *braaaaanew
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20524305
> *After some discussion among club memebers we will no longer be apart of H.L.C. We will still suppot hlc and hlc events...as of right now we r to busy working on a new rides to bring out and r unable to attend meetings because most sundays are spent in da lab........Thanks..John T. Founder of Firme
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 11 2011, 03:46 PM~20531812
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


sup shawn kemp


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@May 11 2011, 05:32 AM~20528291
> *Nice ride bruh
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MIJO65_@May 10 2011, 05:52 PM~20525024
> *anyone has a transmission for 307 for sale?
> *


 :wow: 8325773117


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 11 2011, 07:00 PM~20533110
> *sup shawn kemp
> *


jealous


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

anybody need some black 64 skirts? http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry20538086


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@May 12 2011, 04:19 AM~20535812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


61 sittin clean


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

WTF 

WATERS FALLING FROM THE SKY


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Any Hoppers attending the May 22, 2011 HRT show? Let me know , so we can make arrangements and set up cash prizes  .


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 12 2011, 05:44 PM~20540475
> *Any Hoppers attending the May 22, 2011 HRT show? Let me know , so we can make arrangements and set up cash prizes  .
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 12 2011, 09:14 AM~20537080
> *jealous
> *


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaakeem

oooooooooooooooooooooooolajuwon


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 12 2011, 05:44 PM~20540475
> *Any Hoppers attending the May 22, 2011 HRT show? Let me know , so we can make arrangements and set up cash prizes  .
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 12 2011, 07:20 PM~20541228
> *:uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 11 2011, 04:15 PM~20531966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@May 13 2011, 05:59 AM~20544121
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

accumulators for sale 100 obo....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 13 2011, 12:50 PM~20546430
> *
> *


I be at the shop at 630.....ready for some more ink!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

roadsters for sale...713 3851445
complete with locks,adapters, and spinners
firestone tires like new...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 13 2011, 04:17 PM~20547645
> *roadsters for sale...713 3851445
> complete with locks,adapters, and spinners
> firestone tires like new...
> ...


sold thanks


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 13 2011, 05:43 AM~20544220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 13 2011, 10:36 PM~20549835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Eriko_@May 14 2011, 06:17 PM~20553316
> *
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. lone star grilled up some killer fajitas today.. but i survived. thanks to his medical training.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

representin what i love to do.. from h-town to chi-town...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2011, 11:25 PM~20554402
> *representin what i love to do.. from h-town to chi-town...
> 
> 
> ...


so you went from heart shapes to penis shapes. 

:ugh:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Thanks to my boy Miguel from Bonafide C.C. for the ink... his shop.......*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nicee


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2011, 12:00 AM~20554669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you getin all sleeve down I like the drawin of the back end of that cadillac


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2011, 11:25 PM~20554402
> *representin what i love to do.. from h-town to chi-town...
> 
> 
> ...


Da coupe came out lookin good sic :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 14 2011, 10:00 PM~20554669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Please let me know , if anyone is selling a good used car hauler. Prefer a metal floor.

thanks
Juan KT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 14 2011, 08:51 PM~20554171
> *mayne..  lone star grilled up some killer fajitas today..    but i survived.  thanks to his medical training.
> *


you owe me bitch










:wow:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2011, 08:54 AM~20555857
> *you owe me bitch
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: surprised you didn't ask for my insurance card so you can make a claim.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 15 2011, 10:23 AM~20556616
> *:ugh:  surprised you didn't ask for my insurance card so you can make a claim.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HLC UNITY CRUISE 2 "G-TOWN" 
SUNDAY JULY 24TH
MORE INFO T.B.A. SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 15 2011, 07:50 PM~20559391
> *HLC UNITY CRUISE 2  "G-TOWN"
> SUNDAY JULY 24TH
> MORE INFO T.B.A. SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 14 2011, 09:25 PM~20554402
> *representin what i love to do.. from h-town to chi-town...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 16 2011, 05:40 AM~20561357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

for sale ....firestone 155/80/13 set of tires...new 200.00 713 385-1445


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 16 2011, 08:36 PM~20566065
> *for sale ....firestone 13x7 set of tires...new 200.00 713 385-1445
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 16 2011, 06:36 PM~20566065
> *for sale ....firestone 13x7 set of tires...new 200.00 713 385-1445
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 16 2011, 08:36 PM~20566065
> *for sale ....firestone 13x7 set of tires...new 200.00 713 385-1445
> *



can i have em


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 16 2011, 09:48 PM~20567537
> *can i have em
> *


x2


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 15 2011, 08:54 AM~20555857
> *you owe me bitch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

so apparently the dub show is this weekend. anybody going to this?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 16 2011, 06:36 PM~20566065
> *for sale ....firestone 155/80/13 set of tires...new 200.00 713 385-1445
> *


sold


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 16 2011, 10:48 PM~20567537
> *can i have em
> *


 :h5:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 17 2011, 09:53 AM~20570362
> *so apparently the dub show is this weekend. anybody going to this?
> *


My club will be attending the Houston region tour...... HCC car show this sunday...


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@May 17 2011, 09:53 AM~20570362
> *so apparently the dub show is this weekend. anybody going to this?
> *


  No 13X7 rims allowed.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 16 2011, 05:40 AM~20561357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

crikets


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

I got LS Parts for sale. LMK what you need.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

need bumper kit wrapped or installed, house of hardlines does that too





































still cheaper than anyone :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

.








[/quote]
:drama: :drama: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2011, 09:57 PM~20574814
> *need bumper kit wrapped or installed, house of hardlines does that too
> 
> 
> ...


I got some HOH inventory still laying around getting stepped on and crushed.. pick up when ready


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

I need a number to somebody doing Engraving can someone help me with this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 08:35 AM~20577149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 09:35 AM~20577149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:  
nice work


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

:cheesy: 
happy birthday to me


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 16 2011, 06:40 AM~20561357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@May 18 2011, 08:03 AM~20577300
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> nice work
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looking for a 44 roof... Who's got one get at me...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 18 2011, 02:24 PM~20579321
> *Looking for a 44 roof... Who's got one get at me...
> *


*HERE YOU GO CHILLY </span>*:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.khou.com/video/featured-...er-for-Aeros-and-Autos-preview-121394009.html*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Anybody got an old motor for sale dipstick on the driver side lmk


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by queenjessica_@May 18 2011, 10:01 AM~20578117
> *:cheesy:
> happy birthday to me
> *


happy birthday, Where is the party?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 07:35 AM~20577149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:run:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2011, 03:09 PM~20579653
> *HERE YOU GO CHILLY </span>:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.khou.com/video/featured-...er-for-Aeros-and-Autos-preview-121394009.html
> ...


Lol. Looking good...how much?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

small batch of gold plating.





































:biggrin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@May 18 2011, 03:18 PM~20579729
> *Anybody got an old motor for sale dipstick on the driver side lmk
> *


I have a 78 chevy 305...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## legions76 (Apr 10, 2011)

:ninja:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 19 2011, 11:11 AM~20585854
> *small batch of gold plating.
> 
> 
> ...



You should attend the HCC show and set up a booth. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 19 2011, 07:20 PM~20589139
> *You should attend the HCC show and set up a booth. :biggrin:
> *


i might be out of town.....not sure yet


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Leancon_@May 19 2011, 08:09 PM~20589612
> *
> *


sup stranger....


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

I got these for sale. Brand new 14" 72 spoke crosslaced chinas. $550 OBO.


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 15 2011, 07:53 AM~20555851
> *Please let me know , if anyone is selling a good used car hauler. Prefer a metal floor.
> 
> thanks
> ...


a friend has one under 1000.00


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 06:35 AM~20577149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick on so many levels Homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 19 2011, 08:56 PM~20590026
> *Sick on so many levels Homie
> *


thanks homie, wait till i get in the paint stage of my elco... lavender and candy purp...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 19 2011, 10:32 PM~20590396
> *thanks homie, wait till i get in the paint stage of my elco... lavender and candy purp...
> *


Breaking niggggas offffffff On DA BUMPER


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@May 18 2011, 04:09 PM~20579653
> *HERE YOU GO CHILLY </span>:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.khou.com/video/featured-...er-for-Aeros-and-Autos-preview-121394009.html
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 09:35 AM~20577149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 18 2011, 07:35 AM~20577149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCHI (LOCOS)_@May 12 2011, 07:20 PM~20541228
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@May 20 2011, 05:39 AM~20591822
> *nice work homie!!!!
> *


thkbro


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

Anybody riding tonite?deez nuts going to ur house...


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Jus like a "NIGER".......................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 20 2011, 12:27 PM~20593831
> *Anybody riding tonite?deez nuts going to ur house...
> *


where?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 05:10 PM~20594663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Messed up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 03:10 PM~20594663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!!



> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 20 2011, 03:16 PM~20594703
> *Messed up
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2011, 03:42 PM~20594853
> *thats racist!!
> :yessad:
> *


I don't know was more racist....that...or the ass backward swastica on the hood :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 03:54 PM~20594899
> *I don't know was more racist....that...or the ass backward swastica on the hood :uh:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+May 20 2011, 01:27 PM~20593831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: now I know the world is goin to end....... :run: 








:biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 03:10 PM~20594663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam who u pissed off lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 20 2011, 05:03 PM~20595368
> *:0 dam who u pissed off lol
> *


the white folks!!! hno: hno: oz in truble now


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 03:10 PM~20594663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn....idiots forgot a "G"...lol.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 20 2011, 06:21 PM~20595827
> *Damn....idiots forgot a "G"...lol.
> *


yep... R.I.P. LA Magnum..shes going to the scrap yard..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/110...show/index.html


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 05:10 PM~20594663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2011, 07:34 PM~20595922
> *yep... R.I.P. LA Magnum..shes going to the scrap yard..
> *


well dis aint LA dis is H-TOWN :0 .......still fuck up dat sumone did dat shit....fuckin haters....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whores_revenge_@May 21 2011, 08:18 AM~20598565
> *well dis aint LA dis is H-TOWN :0 .......still fuck up dat sumone did dat shit....fuckin haters....
> *


yea its fucked up and since we talking geography.. u aint from "houston stylez" ur from "pasadena stylez" :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 21 2011, 06:43 AM~20598266
> *:angry:
> *


+1


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2011, 07:34 PM~20595922
> *yep... R.I.P. LA Magnum..shes going to the scrap yard..
> *


got 500 cash on it, keep the wheels


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2011, 09:46 AM~20598670
> *yea its fucked up and since we talking geography.. u aint from "houston stylez" ur from "pasadena stylez"  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 03:10 PM~20594663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 03:10 PM~20594663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN YO WHERE DID IT HAPPEN AT IMMA GO PARK MY RIDE THERE SET THEM UP AND HAVE LIVE TARGET PRACTICE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@May 21 2011, 01:12 PM~20599330
> *DAMN YO WHERE DID IT HAPPEN AT IMMA GO PARK MY RIDE THERE SET THEM UP AND HAVE LIVE TARGET PRACTICE
> *


its dum that this shit still happens :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

7 inch motorized, touchscreen, panasonic dvd/cd player, its a double din, has harness and wires, good condition...200.00..pm me!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+May 21 2011, 09:29 AM~20598851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont trip its all good


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 20 2011, 09:13 PM~20596190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will be there.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 05:10 PM~20594663
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 20 2011, 05:42 PM~20594853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we have a suspect. :wow:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 21 2011, 06:33 PM~20600963
> *We will be there.
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 21 2011, 06:35 PM~20600981
> *I think we have a suspect.  :wow:
> *


you? :squint:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*PHAT BOYS TATTOOS.... HOLLA AT MY BOY MIGUEL FROM BONAFIDE C.C.*


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 21 2011, 07:43 PM~20601283
> *PHAT BOYS TATTOOS.... HOLLA AT MY BOY MIGUEL FROM BONAFIDE C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


goof going hard on the ink!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2011, 09:24 PM~20601203
> *you?  :squint:
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 21 2011, 07:48 PM~20601315
> *:run:  :run:
> *


stupid...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2011, 07:47 PM~20601309
> *goof going hard on the ink!!!
> *


  INDEED.... PUT A STOP ON THE J'S FOR AWHILE ILL BE FULLY SLEEVED UP IN TWO MONTHS ...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 21 2011, 08:09 PM~20601430
> *  INDEED....  PUT  A STOP ON THE J'S FOR AWHILE ILL BE FULLY SLEEVED UP IN TWO MONTHS ...
> *


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 21 2011, 08:09 PM~20601430
> *  INDEED....  PUT  A STOP ON THE J'S FOR AWHILE ILL BE FULLY SLEEVED UP IN TWO MONTHS ...
> *


ballin...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@May 20 2011, 05:10 PM~20594663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn.....


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 21 2011, 07:35 PM~20600981
> *I think we have a suspect.  :wow:
> *


Nah I can spell :cheesy: besides, me & Cali cool  I wouldn't even wanna spend the gas goin to his house for that coward ass shit!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2011, 06:24 PM~20600742
> *insurance co bought it :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: I see what you did there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+May 22 2011, 07:00 AM~20603161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: :fuq:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 21 2011, 05:23 PM~20600739
> *7 inch motorized, touchscreen, panasonic dvd/cd player, its a double din, has harness and wires, good condition...200.00..pm me!
> *


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 22 2011, 10:24 AM~20603594
> *:angry:
> ur still a suspect!
> 
> ...


:rofl: ur still my niger! :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 22 2011, 09:38 AM~20603634
> *:rofl: ur still my niger! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@May 20 2011, 06:21 PM~20595827
> *Damn....idiots forgot a "G"...lol.
> *


you would notice that ur racist lol



> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 20 2011, 06:34 PM~20595922
> *yep... R.I.P. LA Magnum..shes going to the scrap yard..
> *


over some paint? lol
wat else happen to it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 22 2011, 10:38 AM~20603634
> *:rofl: ur still my niger! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: your racist :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@May 22 2011, 05:26 PM~20605142
> *:wow: your racist :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 what's up santos?


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

wanted to let everyone know if you dont know that we are postponing the benefit carshow at fingers furniture for shorty... sorry for the tardiness of the news of the event and we will set a new date sometime if the near future.. thankyou all for your support and we will post new date as soon as we can..


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 20 2011, 07:13 PM~20596190
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to everyone that came out to the 
HCC Car Show today,


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

The homie Frank and his "Chic Magnet"   
Reppin' that Empire
Red Turns Heads


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

*HCC Show *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 22 2011, 07:25 PM~20606083
> *The homie Frank and his "Chic Magnet"
> Reppin' that Empire
> Red Turns Heads
> ...


  TELL JESSICA GOOD JOB ON PHOTOS..IM NEXT!!
"DOWN FOR OUR CROWN"


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 22 2011, 07:15 PM~20606010
> *Thanks to everyone that came out to the
> HCC Car Show today,
> *


  SUPPORT


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+May 22 2011, 03:46 PM~20605008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes he is.. :happysad:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 22 2011, 08:40 PM~20606858
> *
> *


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@May 22 2011, 07:25 PM~20606083
> *The homie Frank and his "Chic Magnet"
> Reppin' that Empire
> Red Turns Heads
> ...



PRECIATE IT HOMIE AND HELL YEAH JESS DID THE DAMN THANG ON THESE PICS


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 22 2011, 09:34 PM~20606792
> *yes he is.. :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 23 2011, 07:51 AM~20609362
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*SHOW HAS BEEN POSTPONED*


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

A few of my pics from the HCC show. 

Edited for double post.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 23 2011, 11:22 AM~20610243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pics look good bro! U need to come shoot the bomb


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@May 23 2011, 01:06 PM~20610495
> *Pics look good bro! U need to come shoot the bomb
> *


All you got to do is call. I will be out of town this weekend but let me know when you are ready.


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@May 22 2011, 07:15 PM~20606010
> *Thanks to everyone that came out to the
> HCC Car Show today,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 22 2011, 07:39 PM~20606210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics, where the hop pics


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 23 2011, 03:51 PM~20612149
> *nice pics, where the hop pics
> *


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ReppinTX_@May 23 2011, 01:50 PM~20611398
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



XXL is on order.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Some more pics from the show.


----------



## LOW_INC (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

nice and clean..not over done


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

What happened to this topic, it used to stay in the top 2-3 topics at all times. I actually had to go to page 2 to find it.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20618392
> *What happened to this topic, it used to stay in the top 2-3 topics at all times. I actually had to go to page 2 to find it.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

NEED A CLUB BANNER?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2011, 04:14 PM~20619656
> *NEED A CLUB BANNER?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20618392
> *What happened to this topic, it used to stay in the top 2-3 topics at all times. I actually had to go to page 2 to find it.
> *


x2...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 24 2011, 11:48 AM~20618392
> *What happened to this topic, it used to stay in the top 2-3 topics at all times. I actually had to go to page 2 to find it.
> *


maybe everyone is in their garage staring at their anchors... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

1-877-497-6010 ten votes per phone!!! my homies wife is on the finals of a show called tengo talento mucho talento...spanish version of american idol.....help us out please thanks.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@May 24 2011, 07:36 PM~20621854
> *1-877-497-6010 ten votes per phone!!! my homies wife is on the finals of a show called tengo talento mucho talento...spanish version of american idol.....help us out please thanks.....
> *


 :0 :0 chido, chido


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

hey any yall got some 5 lug universals layin around? need a set for cheep


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 24 2011, 06:59 PM~20621506
> *maybe everyone is in their garage staring at their anchors... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20618392
> *What happened to this topic, it used to stay in the top 2-3 topics at all times. I actually had to go to page 2 to find it.
> *


sad but true....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big-Tymer_@May 24 2011, 08:59 PM~20621506
> *maybe everyone is in their garage staring at their anchors... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I stare at mine everyday wishing it was done


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 24 2011, 11:58 PM~20623158
> *I stare at mine everyday wishing it was done
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

..................for sale testing the water as is ..........


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TxGalaxie64_@May 24 2011, 09:05 PM~20622118
> *hey any yall got some 5 lug universals layin around? need a set for cheep
> *


do u mean rims or adapters?,,,if its rims i got some 22s for 350 rims only


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TxGalaxie64_@May 24 2011, 08:05 PM~20622118
> *hey any yall got some 5 lug universals layin around? need a set for cheep
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 25 2011, 12:20 AM~20623359
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ill take them wheels :naughty:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H-town Flip_@May 25 2011, 09:40 AM~20624964
> *
> *


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

selling my 63 impala asking 13k obo it has 3 pumps 8 batties lots of chrome under hood and some undies done runs and drives great for more info or pixs pm me or call 832-567-3671


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaniknak63_@May 25 2011, 01:34 PM~20626057
> *selling my 63 impala asking 13k obo it has 3 pumps 8 batties lots of chrome under hood and some undies done runs and drives great  for more info or pixs pm me or call 832-567-3671
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridingcleanon13_@May 25 2011, 01:56 PM~20626895
> *Nice
> *


:ugh:


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 24 2011, 11:25 PM~20623408
> *do u mean rims or adapters?,,,if its rims i got some 22s for 350 rims only
> *


adaptors i need a set


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for sale dont get caught slippin.










retails for 70 dollars.......make offer.

fits most cars i had this on my bigbody lac.


sticker comes off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@May 24 2011, 09:51 PM~20623066
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i need my ac repaired.. my puppies chewed through a wire on my ac unit..need that layitlow hookup!!! pm me


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2011, 09:14 PM~20629152
> *i need my ac repaired.. my puppies chewed through a wire on my ac unit..need that layitlow hookup!!! pm me
> *



i'm your man (NO FUCKIN **** ****) :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 25 2011, 07:49 PM~20629488
> *i'm your man (NO FUCKIN **** ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: all ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 25 2011, 07:55 PM~20628405
> *for sale dont get caught slippin.
> 
> 
> ...



will that work on a house :uh:


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slabrider93_@May 25 2011, 11:28 AM~20626016
> *
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 25 2011, 04:19 PM~20627039
> *:ugh:
> *



lights on, nobodys home :roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by my cutty_@May 26 2011, 03:19 PM~20634589
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

......


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 26 2011, 04:29 PM~20634663
> *
> *


what you doin??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 25 2011, 07:56 PM~20629574
> *will that work on a house :uh:
> *


glasshouse......yet...house of homos....no


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 25 2011, 07:49 PM~20629488
> *i'm your man (NO FUCKIN **** ****) :biggrin:
> *


thanks gayboy.. its blowing harder than you on saturday nights!!! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2011, 07:05 PM~20636351
> *thanks gayboy.. its blowing harder than you on saturday nights!!!  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


:roflmao:

call that boy hurricane pat.. category 5..lmao


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 25 2011, 12:20 AM~20623359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 07:37 PM~20636607
> *:roflmao:
> 
> call that boy hurricane pat.. category 5..lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah+May 26 2011, 09:05 PM~20636351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 26 2011, 08:43 PM~20637237
> *:angry:
> *


naw on the real thanks!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 26 2011, 08:43 PM~20637237
> *:angry:
> *


got em


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 09:00 PM~20637433
> *got em
> *


i had him on his knees in the backyard on the side of my house...lol.. :biggrin: no ****! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 26 2011, 09:03 PM~20637472
> *i had him on his knees in the backyard on the side of my house...lol..  :biggrin:  no ****!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol,in his fav position..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 09:14 PM~20637580
> *lol,in his fav position..
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

once again this 1963 impala is up forsale 3 pumps 8 batteries 283 ci engine powerglide trans. lots of chrome under the hood and some undies ....12k obo also open to trades let me know what u got pm me or just call or text 832-567-3671


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 25 2011, 07:49 PM~20629488
> *i'm your man (NO FUCKIN **** ****) :biggrin:
> *


 he said repair not install bish ...remember you dont like service work


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2011, 05:14 PM~20642254
> *he said repair not install bish ...remember you dont like service work
> *



i already fixed it fucker

and i told him i don't like service work (when im on company time) when i was there :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 26 2011, 09:14 PM~20637580
> *lol,in his fav position..
> *


x2


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@May 25 2011, 07:14 PM~20629152
> *i need my ac repaired.. my puppies chewed through a wire on my ac unit..need that layitlow hookup!!! pm me
> *


easy $10 fix :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2011, 03:31 PM~20642343
> *easy $10 fix :biggrin:
> *


bring your r12 and gauges....buick needs a charge.....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2011, 05:31 PM~20642343
> *easy $10 fix :biggrin:
> *



shut up hatin ass bitch, you're more expensive than me :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2011, 03:39 PM~20642389
> *bring your r12 and gauges....buick needs a charge.....
> *


pat sucked up all the R12 as if he was giving a BJ. got some R134 duh...lol


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2011, 05:39 PM~20642389
> *bring your r12 and gauges....buick needs a charge.....
> *



he aint got no R12 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2011, 05:52 PM~20642453
> *i sucked up all the r12 as if it was a line of sausages goin up my ass. got some R134 duh...lol
> *



:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 03:52 PM~20642451
> *shut up hatin ass bitch, you're more expensive than me :uh:
> *


..lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


dont bit the hands that feeds you :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2011, 05:55 PM~20642470
> *..lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dont bit the hands that feeds you :biggrin:
> *



stupit :uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 03:53 PM~20642462
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 03:57 PM~20642481
> *stupit :uh:
> *


 since you are now "SUPER TECH" come help me run these 2 service calls i have right now. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2011, 06:01 PM~20642505
> *since you are now "SUPER TECH" come help me run these 2 service calls i have right now. :biggrin:
> *



negative, not on company time :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 04:02 PM~20642510
> *negative, not on company time :biggrin:
> *


no chit thats what sucks about being on call.. :uh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97+May 27 2011, 03:14 PM~20642254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: more like 2 dollars!


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Slowly but surely I guess.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Six4_@May 27 2011, 06:25 PM~20642701
> *Slowly but surely I guess.
> 
> 
> ...



nice, i've been through that :biggrin: 

who's doin the work?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2011, 04:09 PM~20642564
> *no chit thats what sucks about being on call.. :uh:
> *


been on call all week. tonight is my last night. got called 3am. wanna trade jobs?


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yea. Having a couple delays but it's really just the time. No biggie.

Dave Flint over at Pristine Custom Paint is doing the paint & body.
Does a little bit of everything but he got this truck ready for Sema last year.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@May 27 2011, 03:52 PM~20642453
> *pat sucked up all the R12 as if he was giving a BJ. got some R134 duh...lol
> *


dam i bet he got a cold throat...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2011, 06:48 PM~20642879
> *been on call all week.  tonight is my last night.  got called 3am. wanna trade jobs?
> *



***** you don't want none of this  

i like knowin how to put a/c units in and fix them, but this field sucks.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 04:49 PM~20642888
> ****** you don't want none of this
> 
> i like knowin how to put a/c units in and fix them, but this field sucks.
> *


you got it made, come ride with me for a day.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Six4_@May 27 2011, 04:25 PM~20642701
> *Slowly but surely I guess.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2011, 06:51 PM~20642896
> *you got it made, come ride with me for a day.
> *



fool, it was about 120 degrees on that gravel ass roof today  i was makin ass butter all day, when you wipe your ass it tears the toilet paper apart from the sweat. 

roofing tar is a motherfucker to get off your hands, and it gets into and all over everything. 

going through a couple gallons of ice water in a hour is normal. bring a field hat and fill it with water every now and then.

trucker tan is standard issue. we all look like tomatoes in the face right now.

sometimes the gravel rooftop is so hot, you get blisters on your ass cheeks. sometimes the rooftop is so hot, you really melt the soles of your boots, no bullshit.

bring sunglasses for the white vinyl rooftops, you'll go snow blind. i did for a bit on monday. :angry: 

physical work wear you the fuck out in the heat  i don't care what kinda he-man you are, after a couple hours on the roof, in the heat, moving heavy equipment, you're gonna start tappin out.

and don't get me started on insulation..........add 30 year old fiberglass, forklift dust, rat carcasses, mouse feces, your body sweat and mix it together for a REAL good time. 



this is just a partial list. add the tenant complaining that its "getting hot in here, can you hurry up". FUCK YOU TENANT. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 05:02 PM~20642956
> *fool, it was about 120 degrees on that gravel ass roof today  i was makin ass butter all day, when you wipe your ass it tears the toilet paper apart from the sweat.
> 
> roofing tar is a motherfucker to get off your hands, and it gets into and all over everything.
> ...


 so thats why u stank,,,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 05:02 PM~20642956
> *fool, it was about 120 degrees on that gravel ass roof today  i was makin ass butter all day, when you wipe your ass it tears the toilet paper apart from the sweat.
> 
> roofing tar is a motherfucker to get off your hands, and it gets into and all over everything.
> ...


tell you what, when baycity calls tonight at 1130, ill stop by and pick u up. its atleast a 4 hour job, in the middle of the night.....lets do it..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

better yet, how about sweet smell of a nursing home at 8a, you know thats BM time....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+May 27 2011, 07:08 PM~20642991-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've worked in 'special' homes before, i know that smell  

you wouldn't take the pay cut to do what i do fool. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 05:18 PM~20643042
> *prolly
> no, thats why i work in installations.  we don't go on-call  thats dave's department.
> i've worked in 'special' homes before, i know that smell
> ...


shit im the brokest mf on the houston topic.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20643056
> *shit im the brokest mf on the houston topic.
> *



lies, all lies


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2011, 07:19 PM~20643056
> *shit im the brokest mf on the houston topic.
> *


 :uh: But u have ur own website


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NoCaddyLikeMine_@May 27 2011, 07:43 PM~20643809
> *:uh: But u have ur own website
> *


2 words.


fidel chrome.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2011, 10:06 PM~20643972
> *2 words.
> fidel chrome.
> *


Damn u got me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@May 27 2011, 06:02 PM~20642956
> *fool, it was about 120 degrees on that gravel ass roof today  i was makin ass butter all day, when you wipe your ass it tears the toilet paper apart from the sweat.
> 
> roofing tar is a motherfucker to get off your hands, and it gets into and all over everything.
> ...


earlier thsi week they replaced the uint for one of our offices 18k i think.. right outside my window seen em fools hoisting that shyt up there...from the comfort of my desk it even looked like i was fixing to break sweat



> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 27 2011, 06:14 PM~20643020
> *better yet, how about sweet smell of a nursing home at 8a, you know thats BM time....
> *


ive had to go to a few of those while at work, the ones that got cable and need large quantiy equip and documentation of returns... man just being in there few mins is depressing, and stinks like shyt and the smell of death combined


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 27 2011, 10:26 PM~20644850
> *
> ive had to go to a few of those while at work, the ones that got cable and need large quantiy equip and documentation of returns... man just being in there few mins is depressing, and stinks like shyt and the smell of death combined
> *


all in a days work


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 28 2011, 04:22 AM~20645583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaniknak63_@May 27 2011, 01:25 PM~20640976
> *once again this 1963 impala is up forsale 3 pumps 8 batteries 283 ci engine powerglide trans. lots of chrome under the hood and some undies ....12k obo also open to trades let me know what u got pm me or just call or text 832-567-3671
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a 24 inch tire..it is used but still.has 95% tread..I'm asking.70 obo
.call me or pm..832*208*2707


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2011, 06:50 PM~20648680
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


where u at?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Tres Gordos Productions 

Would like to invite everybody to come out and spectate our.
1st Annual Texas Low Rider Invitational Car Show..
one lucky competitor will be taking home a 7ft trophy and another competitor will be taking home a 6 ft trophy.. if you have any questions feel free to give me a call @ 210-609-8185........Keep in mind this is a Low Rider ONLY event..... NO!!!! BIG WHEEL Catagories

]


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@May 28 2011, 06:22 AM~20645583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@May 28 2011, 10:58 PM~20649238
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 29 2011, 08:29 AM~20650890
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 29 2011, 10:33 AM~20650896
> *:wow:
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 29 2011, 02:15 AM~20650096
> *Tres Gordos Productions
> 
> Would like to invite everybody to come out and spectate our.
> ...


free food

must be church function


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@May 29 2011, 03:15 AM~20650096
> *Tres Gordos Productions
> 
> Would like to invite everybody to come out and spectate our.
> ...


KEEP IN MIND, invitational means you have to be invited. :uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2011, 08:53 PM~20649218
> *where u at?
> *


pennsilvania homie, whats ur location right now


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2011, 06:08 PM~20653002
> *pennsilvania homie, whats ur location right now
> *


:0 :wow:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

u too i just got in from nueva bella pennsilvania.went to warroir drilling up there delivered some mud pumps.going back next week to deliver 4 32 foot goosenecks.i here theres going be alot of drilling up there.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

is it me or does something look different? :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> is it me or does something look different? :dunno:


:yessad::yessad::yessad:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

they fucked up this site........:twak:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

mr.fleetwood94 said:


> they fucked up this site........:twak:


yea but u'll still be on here....:d


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

Texas Criminal did it again at the dallas show this past weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> they fucked up this site........:twak:


got to make the best of it


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for a coker lowrider tire in houston only one with 5/8 whitewall :dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Wtf happened....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

switches4life said:


> pennsilvania homie, whats ur location right now


chicago..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for one 13-520 coker or one 13-cornell 1000 anybody in htown lmk please


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

your hardtop aluminum dull and scratched? bring it by, still cheaper than anyone in town


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

lone star said:


> been on call all week. tonight is my last night. got called 3am. wanna trade jobs?


Do you have Dave's new # and address to his shop? Last time I talked to him and went by the shop it was still on 59N and the Beltway but went by last week and the place looks empty.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

jdog78 said:


> u too i just got in from nueva bella pennsilvania.went to warroir drilling up there delivered some mud pumps.going back next week to deliver 4 32 foot goosenecks.i here theres going be alot of drilling up there.


:0yeah homie, crazy drilling around here, been here for 4 months now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

downforce said:


> Do you have Dave's new # and address to his shop? Last time I talked to him and went by the shop it was still on 59N and the Beltway but went by last week and the place looks empty.


 dave?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Lowrida23HTX said:


> Texas Criminal did it again at the dallas show this past weekend :thumbsup:


what did ya do????


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

We went to the majestix picnic and acted a fool :roflmao:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> looking for a coker lowrider tire in houston only one with 5/8 whitewall :dunno:


 
What size????


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Anybody have some selanoids For sale


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> Anybody have some selanoids For sale



how many? got three new ones


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> looking for one 13-520 coker or one 13-cornell 1000 anybody in htown lmk please


ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wth..this new version of lil sux ass


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Lord Goofy said:


> wth..this new version of lil sux ass


:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Definiction of sickness


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

B.Y.T.68.VERT said:


> What size????


13...........


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

Lord Goofy said:


> wth..this new version of lil sux ass


x2...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

RicardoMontalban said:


> x2...


pichi website no vale


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

713Lowriderboy said:


> :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


Yeah I don't like it either


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Si bueno


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man this shit is too confusing


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

lone star said:


> dave?


Sorry, quoted the wrong person. It was with regards to the guy with the 64 being worked on at Pristine Custom Paint


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

downforce said:


> Sorry, quoted the wrong person. It was with regards to the guy with the 64 being worked on at Pristine Custom Paint


yes dave did move......i know a guy that knows where the new shop is i'll let you know soon


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lone star said:


> man this shit is too confusing


you aint lyin


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

Man what tha hell!


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

This sucks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

get over it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

where they at...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

homeboy said he will take about 2k for it, and it drives smooth as fk


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

No bueno.


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yea it is!


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

its more confusing when your using your cell phone, not good


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

slo said:


> homeboy said he will take about 2k for it, and it drives smooth as fk


 looks like a bucket


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Wtf is dis shit???!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

NoCaddyLikeMine said:


> its more confusing when your using your cell phone, not good


your right about dat. It doesnt even show most of da stuff i see when im on da computer.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a BILLET GRILLE for a 2007-2011 GMC SIERRA........... Its Stainless with Chrome finish.......... retails for over $375 for top n bottom.......... letting it go for $150............


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> looks like a bucket


this one hits the streets, does yours?


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

switches4life said:


> pichi website no vale


x2....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:twak:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

want old lil


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

713ridaz said:


> :twak:


 sup Labron 


slo said:


> this one hits the streets, does yours?


sure don't. congrats. you insulted me. go brag to your friends about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

downforce said:


> Sorry, quoted the wrong person. It was with regards to the guy with the 64 being worked on at Pristine Custom Paint



832-457-7063.

He's off spring cypress and kuykendhal now. Next to Klein park.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> sup Labron
> 
> 
> sure don't. congrats. you insulted me. go brag to your friends about it. :thumbsup:


 drinkin this weekend???


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> drinkin this weekend???


 prolly


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


>


:wave:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

NoCaddyLikeMine said:


> its more confusing when your using your cell phone, not good


Scroll to the bottom & click the link to change it from the mobile version.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

sic713 said:


> Definiction of sickness


Define definiction.... :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

INIMITABLE said:


> Define definiction.... :scrutinize:


I will with the new bucket..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

.


sic713 said:


> I will with the new bucket..


:0


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

slo said:


> homeboy said he will take about 2k for it, and it drives smooth as fk


Oh shit


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Hey wtf happened to the website?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Friday nite dipping...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


> Friday nite dipping...


:yes:........next Sat. we'll hit up that one hang out place by the woodlands...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Anybody riding tonight?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


> Friday nite dipping...


what side of town is this on?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Cut N 3's said:


> what side of town is this on?


59 between weslayan & buffalo speedway


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> :yes:........next Sat. we'll hit up that one hang out place by the woodlands...


The Lac is ready to roll...:h5:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

maannnnnn fuck this new shit
sadly we aint gonna get it back fellas
it is wat it is
:tears:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

i used to spent hours on here now im on, no more then 30 mins a day, i lost interest after lots of years ,its not the same:thumbsdown:


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

X2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> i used to spent hours on here now im on, no more then 30 mins a day, i lost interest after lots of years ,its not the same:thumbsdown:


agreed homie, this shit just dnt feel right:thumbsdown:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Gallo said:


> maannnnnn fuck this new shit
> sadly we aint gonna get it back fellas
> it is wat it is
> :tears:


x2!! L.I.L. sucks now


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

same thing, stop whining... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

slo said:


> same thing, stop whining...
> 
> :thumbsup:


 I have to disagree with your statement.... ... The end of days are near!!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Lord Goofy said:


> I have to disagree with your statement.... ... The end of days are near!!


Indeed..........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Lord Goofy said:


> I have to disagree with your statement.... ... The end of days are near!!


Indeed..........


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

firmelows said:


> :uh:


 fuck your topic!


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Another day, another dollar.............


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mods please kill this topic


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:uh:....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

firmelows said:


> :uh:


:chuck:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:tears::tears::tears:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Lord Goofy said:


> I have to disagree with your statement.... ... The end of days are near!!


2012 baby lol


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

WHATS UP GALLO ?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

713ridaz said:


> mods please kill this topic


x2

.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKING FOR 4 6LUG ADAPTERS


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

almost done with the lincoln....ima build a mini truck with a tilt bed....ive always wanted one....besides this topic is dead.... build starts as soon as i get sum mo money.....yeyuhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

On a side note what ya think he is telling Mista? About the Layitlow off topic??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone buy this. retails over 500. approx 30 hrs of use. dont have time or space for it.


























make offer, can deliver. will trade for parts, wheels, work, etc. anything.summer times here. maybe wife girl daughter aunt cousin baby mama, mom, wants it. thanks.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

low v said:


> WHATS UP GALLO ?


not much homie, hows ur side? 
elco got a flat. but im bout to find me a new one before the weekend.
gotta get my shit straight for the Empire cruise


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Gallo said:


> not much homie, hows ur side?
> elco got a flat. but im bout to find me a new one before the weekend.
> gotta get my shit straight for the Empire cruise


  the crown going to take a cruise all over htown ..... chevy and lacs


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

fuck layitlow


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> almost done with the lincoln....ima build a mini truck with a tilt bed....ive always wanted one....besides this topic is dead.... build starts as soon as i get sum mo money.....yeyuhhhhhhhhh


 Better be one with the removable top for your big ass!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mambo's????? ..prince burger???whereever????friday we riding


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

sell 13" nardi 200


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

INIMITABLE said:


> Better be one with the removable top for your big ass!


hattin


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Beto says Hustle Town Chapter on da way O and da Cadi will be for sale too


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

713ridaz said:


> mambo's????? ..prince burger???whereever????friday we riding


Friday nite Dipping...


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

word


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hoppers4life said:


> fuck layitlow


VALIO KESADILLA HOMEBOY :nosad::nosad::nosad:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

Sup homie's I'm soon to be parting out a 90's caddy PM me if interested in parts ore hit me up on FB ORE EMAIL


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> Beto says Hustle Town Chapter on da way O and da Cadi will be for sale too


 Thumbs-up


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a 1989 caddy 4 door that im parting out very cheap prices so if u need something make it fast n dont be affraid to call... i will scrap car
tomarrow morning 832-577-1731


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

Lord Goofy said:


> the crown going to take a cruise all over htown ..... chevy and lacs


 all day!!


HMART1970 said:


>


 ooooooochiiinnyyy


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> someone buy this. retails over 500. approx 30 hrs of use. dont have time or space for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

you know gottdam well no one in this forum of fatasses is gonna buy that


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

713ridaz said:


> mods please kill this topic


 :finger:


Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> you know gottdam well no one in this forum of fatasses is gonna buy that


who you calling fatass? :rant:


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

Lord Goofy said:


> the crown going to take a cruise all over htown ..... chevy and lacs


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

HMART1970 said:


>


:0.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> someone buy this. retails over 500. approx 30 hrs of use. dont have time or space for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SOLD!!! SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> you know gottdam well no one in this forum of fatasses is gonna buy that


 you'd be surprised......:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*We are currently going to be screening the new Jim Carrey movie, Mr. Popper's Penguins on Saturday June 11 and wanted to extend you the invitation to see if you wanted to attended. I can add them on the VIP list and that way they don't have to wait. I just want to thank you for all your help. It is a very family friendly movie and kids are going to love it.*

*Date: June 11
Time: 11am
Theater: AMC Studio 30
Location: 2949 Dunvale Road Houston, TX 77063-4405*

*anyone interested in taking their family to the prescreen email me at [email protected] and the names of the folks you'd like to take. need to recieve before 2pm today.*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> :finger:
> 
> 
> who you calling fatass? :rant:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


que onda mi paisa?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who remembers these....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> que onda mi paisa?


chillin homie


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> who remembers these....


never could find one..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

who wants this... takem, FREE

no time for it, needs probably all current shots and stuff....comes with nothing but the collar . nice coat... needs some kids to run his ass tired..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...ren-t-a-fan-of-the-new-LayItLow...?styleid=58


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> *who* remembers these....


deezzzz nuttzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

slo said:


> who wants this... takem, FREE
> 
> no time for it, needs probably all current shots and stuff....comes with nothing but the collar . nice coat... needs some kids to run his ass tired..


how long can u hold him till? n what type of pit is it? might be able to get it end of this month


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

CAN I PICK HIM UP SATURDAY I HAVE A FEMALE BLUE FAWN FOR HIM TO PLAY WITH WILL HE GET ALONG WITH OTHER DOGS AND HOW IS HE OFF LEASH WE GO TO THE DOG PARK ALOT ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Cut N 3's said:


> how long can u hold him till? n what type of pit is it? might be able to get it end of this month


no ide what type, was a gift... first come first take..



ChocolateThriller said:


> CAN I PICK HIM UP SATURDAY I HAVE A FEMALE BLUE FAWN FOR HIM TO PLAY WITH WILL HE GET ALONG WITH OTHER DOGS AND HOW IS HE OFF LEASH WE GO TO THE DOG PARK ALOT ?


he fucks around with the other dog we got but he pays him no mind. ,,, hes still a pup so needs some discipline like any other young dog..


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

??????wtf?????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

slo said:


> no ide what type, was a gift... first come first take..
> 
> 
> 
> he fucks around with the other dog we got but he pays him no mind. ,,, hes still a pup so needs some discipline like any other young dog..


well i guess Thriller will bet me to it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Cut N 3's said:


> well i guess Thriller will bet me to it


dono yet


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

firmelows said:


>


negga please


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

switches4life said:


> agreed homie, this shit just dnt feel right:thumbsdown:


x2 They fucked lil up.....:angry:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


>


uffin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

Big-Tymer said:


>


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

from Deer Park and La Porte all the way to sping... at the niftee 50ees car meet...and a surprise appearance by Fidel...havin a great time cruising :h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Im a have to ride with you guys when I get home..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


> from Deer Park and La Porte all the way to sping... at the niftee 50ees car meet...and a surprise appearance by Fidel...havin a great time cruising :h5:





sic713 said:


> Im a have to ride with you guys when I get home..


x2 Looks like a nice cruise. Ill be down to join in a few months, still workin on things for my ride


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


>


Loving that 61 rag


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Yea that was a good lil' drive....here's a few more...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wonder if the cops ever show and shut it down.......


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

can't please everyone....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

lone star said:


> wonder if the cops ever show and shut it down.......


Its real bright there...plenty of sunshine.. Doubt it..lol


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Cut N 3's said:


> x2 Looks like a nice cruise. Ill be down to join in a few months, still workin on things for my ride


:thumbsup:



sic713 said:


> Im a have to ride with you guys when I get home..






lone star said:


> wonder if the cops ever show and shut it down.......


:no:........they actually lease out the parking lot for cruise night and even have cops on sight. Only catch is car must be 79' & older.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :no:........they actually lease out the parking lot for cruise night and even have cops on sight. Only catch is car must be 79' & older.


what if its a bucket?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

slo said:


> what if its a bucket?


x2?


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

houston mavericks won championship..lol


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## fleetwood_94 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is this an on going thing? Any info? I'm about to take a cpl weeks off & will finally have time to do a lil cruising!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

prefer local pick up in Houston tx. but can ship provided buyer pays freight.

100 obo, center emblem badge for a v8 included. as well as some misc parts attached.. ust in the garage collecting dust so bring offers...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

slo said:


> what if its a bucket?





switches4life said:


> x2?


I'm sure they can accommodate a bucket section.....


INIMITABLE said:


> Is this an on going thing? Any info? I'm about to take a cpl weeks off & will finally have time to do a lil cruising!


Yessir... every Saturday 6pm-10pm.

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y103/Niftee50ees/SHOW%20FLYERS/?action=view&current=Niftee50eesSaturdayFlier.jpg


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Can I roll a dented up elco to the spot..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

sic713 said:


> Can I roll a dented up elco to the spot..


 :uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> I'm sure they can accommodate a bucket section.....
> 
> Yessir... every Saturday 6pm-10pm.
> 
> http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y103/Niftee50ees/SHOW%20FLYERS/?action=view&current=Niftee50eesSaturdayFlier.jpg


LMK if yall roll out again. I'll be off from 6/19-7/3.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

got a frame for a 90s lincoln for sale wrapped needs to be finished also have the axle and lower control arms asking $1500 obo


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

sic713 said:


> Can I roll a dented up elco to the spot..


sure...just tell them it's a 79'....



INIMITABLE said:


> LMK if yall roll out again. I'll be off from 6/19-7/3.


We thinking bout going back on the 25th.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> sure...just tell them it's a 79'....
> 
> 
> We thinking bout going back on the 25th.


 Cool, count me in!


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


>


All the hard work paid off homie looks very clean


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

<a href="http://s712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/mycutty84/cuttlass/?action=view&current=IMAG0084.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/mycutty84/cuttlass/IMAG0084.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that car looking to do some damage


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

just a street driven car


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

10 batt. single gate. it will do what it will do..


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic713 said:


> Can I roll a dented up elco to the spot..


never use to stop you before! :rimshot:


just fk'n with you..don't go getting all sensitive and shit.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

my cutty said:


>


here we come


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

my cutty said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> here we come


Nah... just doin what I missed...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

switches4life said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thankx but just want see what it do's...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lookin good bro


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

my cutty said:


> Nah... just doin what I missed...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

my cutty said:


> Thankx but just want see what it do's...


might go back to htown soon, and hopefully me too finish my bucket


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

switches4life said:


> might go back to htown soon, and hopefully me too finish my bucket


i gotta re build my bucket...


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

_WHAT UP HOUSTON? JUST DROPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE. _


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

switches4life said:


> :uh:


 :buttkick:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

my cutty said:


>


se mira chingon pero saves k, you my next victim


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rollin-hard said:


> :buttkick:


:buttkick::twak:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:roflmao::roflmao:u really dont know what you want  after im done its going to be all excuses for every one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

:roflmao::roflmao:


rollin-hard said:


> se mira chingon pero saves k, you my next victim


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

switches4life said:


> might go back to htown soon, and hopefully me too finish my bucket


all it takes is one out there and youll see


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We would love to see Houston represented! Heard Latin Image and Latin Kustoms will be in the house...we still have a few more indoor spots left!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

my cutty said:


> all it takes is one out there and youll see


yup, got that right


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up houston..


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

*Shorty's Hydraulics*
*"Home of the Lowrider"* *est. 1990*
(713) 880-3119 -- 815 Post Houston, Texas

Prestolite Old School Plus motors in stock!

Only part of our motor stock, *call for pricing*


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

mrouija said:


> We would love to see Houston represented! Heard Latin Image and Latin Kustoms will be in the house...we still have a few more indoor spots left!


:thumbsup:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up Houston


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

SELLING MY 3 MONTH OLD BLUE PIT 400.00 WITH PAPERS TEXT ME FOR PICS 281-739-4631 CASEY


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Taste of True said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

brown i think i'm going to be going your way hit me up


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

project 79 said:


> brown i think i'm going to be going your way hit me up


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

_HAPPY FATHERS DAY....._


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

project 79 said:


> brown i think i'm going to be going your way hit me up


ballon tires?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What it dew Houston... Good Times DFW rollin thru, showin some luv for H-Town..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> sure...just tell them it's a 79'....
> 
> 
> We thinking bout going back on the 25th.


 I can't make it on 25th after all. Definitely going on the 1st if yall down to ride then?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> :yes:........next Sat. we'll hit up that one hang out place by the woodlands...


 location??? can i go with a bike?


dj short dog said:


> Yea that was a good lil' drive....here's a few more...
> wheres this spot at? and what time is is going on?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> location??? can i go with a bike?


wheres the spot at in the woodlands??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> location??? can i go with a bike?


wheres the spot at in the woodlands and where the 79 and older cars are???


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> I can't make it on 25th after all. Definitely going on the 1st if yall down to ride then?


Cool No problem......



cali rydah said:


> location??? can i go with a bike?





cali rydah said:


> wheres the spot at in the woodlands and where the 79 and older cars are???


It's off of Spring Cypress in Spring.....Krogers Parking lot. Yes they have a section for bikes.
8745 Spring Cypress Spring TX 77379


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> Cool No problem......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool..what time??? ill stop by...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

anyone know where i can get an electric sunroof for an 81 k5 chevy blazer


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> cool..what time??? ill stop by...


6pm-10pm....

Not sure about bikes but I know it's $5 to park for cars.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> 6pm-10pm....
> 
> Not sure about bikes but I know it's $5 to park for cars.


 its cool.. ill just tell them to bill it to the guys in the lowriders...


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

switches4life said:


> ballon tires?


fuck ballon tires!!!!!!!  if you aint on 13 you aint got shit  can you make your shit hop on 13?? i khonw mine is


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

this thread is dead. layitlow has become boring:thumbsdown:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> Cool No problem......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



watch them cops when youre out this way. theyre hungry to catch lows on the street


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rollin-hard said:


> fuck ballon tires!!!!!!!  if you aint on 13 you aint got shit  can you make your shit hop on 13?? i khonw mine is


:around: remember, tu tio tono teach you how to hop on ballon tires


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> watch them cops when youre out this way. theyre hungry to catch lows on the street


Yep I used to live down the street from there..they don't take kindly to lo lo..and they'll find a something everytime...especially the cops that patrol the meet....but who knows u may get lucky


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

july 24th HLC Unity Cruise 2 "G-Town"....more info tba


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

rollin-hard said:


> fuck ballon tires!!!!!!!  if you aint on 13 you aint got shit  can you make your shit hop on 13?? i khonw mine is


 say wey thats my saying fool you cant fly it lmfao


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i want to see this hop and it beter be on 13 in not you aint got shit lol


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

project 79 said:


> i want to see this hop and it beter be on 13 in not you aint got shit lol


 you going to see it  fuck all this hatters crying about ballon tires fuck ballon tires and fuck 14 s   now what is going be their excuse:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

switches4life said:


> :around: remember, tu tio tono teach you how to hop on ballon tires


remember i broke you off whit thoes ballon tires i see my ballon tires left you traumatize  no more ballon tires or 14


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rollin-hard said:


> remember i broke you off whit thoes ballon tires i see my ballon tires left you traumatize  no more ballon tires or 14


ha , lol, no mames, thats the only way u could hop,, anyone can hop on ballon tires, try 13s and learn


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rollin-hard said:


> fuck ballon tires!!!!!!!  if you aint on 13 you aint got shit ::


:rofl::rofl::rofl:boy, this has to be the funniest shit, talking about fuck ballon tires:ugh::ugh::ugh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> this thread is dead. layitlow has become boring:thumbsdown:


X1000


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ima break yall both off with 4 batterys and a reds double top stylin pump


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ima break yall both off with 4 batterys and a reds double top stylin pump


lmao


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

switches4life said:


> lmao


didnt he say awhile back that he was done with the hoping scene


----------



## 79gp (May 29, 2005)

*Benefit Car Wash*








*presented by *
*






*​ 
*Advance Auto Parts*
*11107 S. Hwy 6 *
*Sugar Land, TX 77478*
*Saturday, June 25, 2011*
*9am til ?*
*All donations are to benefit the *
*






*
*Fort Bend Youth Football League*​


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> didnt he say awhile back that he was done with the hoping scene


i am .....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i am .....


u get my pm slim?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> u get my pm slim?


yes sir soon as im back out that way i will be payin u a visit.....did u see that euro clip cutlass thats forsale on MLK.....what they want for it do u know?


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

peek a booo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ima break yall both off with 4 batterys and a reds double top stylin pump


 nothing wrong with a double top wammy foo....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> nothing wrong with a double top wammy foo....


till it leaks...?


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Y not break fo'z off with a single pump bike kit


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> didnt he say awhile back that he was done with the hoping scene


we all said that before


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

lone star said:


>


How much?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

lone star said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yes sir soon as im back out that way i will be payin u a visit.....did u see that euro clip cutlass thats forsale on MLK.....what they want for it do u know?


naw ill check it out tomorrow . do u remember whereabouts on mlk?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> naw ill check it out tomorrow . do u remember whereabouts on mlk?


right before u get to the whataburger


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> right before u get to the whataburger


lol Damn i was at whataburger yesterday:roflmao:ill check it out today


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lagrande (Aug 11, 2010)

lone star said:


>


 How much send pm but with blue grip shiped to say town


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

good deal on a wrapped frame 61-64 impala ,,,,located in fort worth...link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306582-1961-1964-Chevy-Impala-Wrapped-Frame-D-FW


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...Honda-Civic-lowrider-euro-quot-Deja-Blue-quot


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

x2


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

mrouija said:


> We would love to see Houston represented! Heard Latin Image and Latin Kustoms will be in the house...we still have a few more indoor spots left!


Dam I would have love to went.


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

hey ill be down in h town tuesday , anything i should hit up? must see or do's is there any flea markets open during weekday? any where i can take pics of slabs?
thx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1985 Buick Regal for sale - barrato
cold a/c v-6 3.8 231
clean interior
solid body
good tires (ready for your 13z)
72,830 og miles
replaced crack tail lights & grille with good ones
needs paintjob due to dull and previous owner overwashing it
smooth cruiser - no hesitation
recent full tune up, changed fluids, new trans and motor mounts, new bulbs all around
has fender guide lights (rare option on regals)
silver/silver interior
needs both front fillers (cracked)

$2,500.95 + s/h
(will drop .95 & s/h charges if you pick it up)

If it don't sell this weekend I'm pulling out of savings to fund the '78 malibu that I have.

I won't take a penny less than $2,500.00


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> 1985 Buick Regal for sale - barrato
> $2,500.95 + s/h
> (will drop .95 & s/h charges if you pick it up)
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> DJLATIN said:
> 
> 
> > 1985 Buick Regal for sale - barrato
> ...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> 1985 Buick Regal for sale - barrato
> cold a/c v-6 3.8 231
> clean interior
> solid body
> ...


seen it in person & it's clean! all it needs is a paint job & it'll be cleaner than a lot of regals out there. a/c blows cold too!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

spotted this with Mississippi antique plates. pretty clean but had 14's


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

PM me if you know anyone selling a car hauler. ASAP


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

askin $1000......just got it an i just found sumthing else i wanna get.....been sittin for 3yrs....lmk....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

whores_revenge said:


> askin $1000......just got it an i just found sumthing else i wanna get.....been sittin for 3yrs....lmk....


 just took a piss on it today..lol..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> seen it in person & it's clean! all it needs is a paint job & it'll be cleaner than a lot of regals out there. a/c blows cold too!


 si, 24 more hours then it's off the sale block. don't want to break open the piggybank but seems like i'll be doing it soon. had two daydreamers waste my time today.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> spotted this with Mississippi antique plates. pretty clean but had 14's


thats the homie kenard.. it was at shortys show at emilainos.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whores_revenge said:


> askin $1000......just got it an i just found sumthing else i wanna get.....been sittin for 3yrs....lmk....



i got one of those....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a radiator off my 64 if anybody is interested. Good condition, throw some offers. 

call/text 832-641-6641


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

sic713 said:


> thats the homie kenard.. it was at shortys show at emilainos.


oh.. also just seen today a cutty from "forbidden attractions c.c." on fwy today. hadn't heard of them.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> oh.. also just seen today a cutty from "forbidden attractions c.c." on fwy today. hadn't heard of them.


ive seen em around but dont know any of them cats..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

finally coming home tommorow after being on the road... since april....


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

chickenhawk said:


> hey ill be down in h town tuesday , anything i should hit up? must see or do's is there any flea markets open during weekday? any where i can take pics of slabs?
> thx


ttt anybody


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

SELL FOR THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

show off


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

......:h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

finally fuckin home....


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

sic713 said:


> finally fuckin homer....


:uh:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

INIMITABLE said:


> :uh:


:ugh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

INIMITABLE said:


> :uh:


:finger:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Homer Pimpson said:


> :finger:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


omg


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


no wonder you had a smile on your face when i saw you walkin out down the ramp yesterday


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> no wonder you had a smile on your face when i saw you walkin out down the ramp yesterday


 what can I say it was a nice show


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Six4 said:


> I have a radiator off my 64 if anybody is interested. Good condition, throw some offers.
> 
> call/text 832-641-6641


pics, what side is the hose go on both on pass side?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Got me a new one,this bitch is solid ass fuck too..thnks conrad....see y'all in the streets next year... 
And to da haters..ha deal with it...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


sic713 said:


> Got me a new one,this bitch is solid ass fuck too..thnks conrad....see y'all in the streets next year...
> And to da haters..ha deal with it...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

Big-Tymer said:


>


 One of my first wishbone designs.. looking good..:thumbsup:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

713CADILLACIN said:


> One of my first wishbone designs.. looking good..:thumbsup:


 
And is still works like a charm....:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

713CADILLACIN said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


i need some tires for my z's..be by tommorow


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

FOR SALE _ ALPINE INA-W900 ONLY USED FOR 2 MONTHS _ PERFECT CONDITION

iPod READY (adaptor included_plays iPod video files) _ NAVIGATION _ CD/DVD PLAYER _ 7" TOUCHSCREEN _ VIDEO BYPASS SWITCHES AND TWO REMOTES INCLUDED 

PAID $800 ASKING $650 DUE TO 2 MONTH USE _ PM IF INTERESTED OR EMAIL ME [email protected] OR [email protected]


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

dude on route try to sell me that elco few years back.......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

town car frame for sale wrapped needto bge finished . ill trow in the axle (needs to be finished and lower control a arms need work too. asking 1500 obo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.musselmandist.com/

good folks, open monday-friday.

3340 Chimney Rock Road
Houston, TX 77056-6601
(713) 974-9022


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HECHO EN MEXICO said:


> FOR SALE _ ALPINE INA-W900 ONLY USED FOR 2 MONTHS _ PERFECT CONDITION
> 
> iPod READY (adaptor included_plays iPod video files) _ NAVIGATION _ CD/DVD PLAYER _ 7" TOUCHSCREEN _ VIDEO BYPASS SWITCHES AND TWO REMOTES INCLUDED
> 
> PAID $800 ASKING $650 DUE TO 2 MONTH USE _ PM IF INTERESTED OR EMAIL ME [email protected] OR [email protected]


damn fool those remotes got dorrito crumbs all in them.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> damn fool those remotes got dorrito crumbs all in them.


I'll include those too, at no additional cost


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HECHO EN MEXICO said:


> I'll include those too, at no additional cost


Not a bad deal :scrutinize:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> Not a bad deal :scrutinize:



It really isn't, dorito crums or not.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

713ridaz said:


> dude on route try to sell me that elco few years back.......


Its mine now.. 
was that dude a Freak.found a box of rubbers in the back compartment..lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

streetshow said:


> town car frame for sale wrapped needto bge finished . ill trow in the axle (needs to be finished and lower control a arms need work too. asking 1500 obo


pics??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> pics??


no se como ponerlas wey


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

streetshow said:


> town car frame for sale wrapped needto bge finished . ill trow in the axle (needs to be finished and lower control a arms need work too. asking 1500 obo


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

oh boy hot day today


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sic713 said:


> Its mine now..
> was that dude a Freak.found a box of rubbers in the back compartment..lol


Mayne


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale 92k miles everything works asking 4200 obo clean car runs like a champ


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

putting up my 1963 impala for sale, trade or some cash and trade asking 12k obo it has a 3 pump set up lots of chrome under hood paint is ok has some scraches and chips but nothing really bad if your intrested in looking at it or for questions call me at 832-567-3671 or just pm me


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

alot of ppl sure are putting their lolos for sale
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2435340830.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2472958634.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2438847843.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2471818121.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2466423812.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2441342025.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2465493335.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2457662402.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2450349483.html


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:angry::angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Some of them prices funny


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

chevylo97 said:


> alot of ppl sure are putting their lolos for sale
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2435340830.html
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2472958634.html
> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2438847843.html
> ...


hell of a deal on the candy red fleetwood


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

Bubbles u going to the shop today?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

streetshow said:


> for sale


nice


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Jensen double din with nav/HDradio/and ipod hook up 350 hit me up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

713ridaz said:


> Bubbles u going to the shop today?


 No..i was at los crib workin on elco..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2457662402.html
NO LONGER FOR SALE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> uffin:


what up homie, its almost time:nicoderm: AND August is around the corner, cant wait


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

impalaniknak63 said:


> putting up my 1963 impala for sale, trade or some cash and trade asking 12k obo it has a 3 pump set up lots of chrome under hood paint is ok has some scraches and chips but nothing really bad if your intrested in looking at it or for questions call me at 832-567-3671 or just pm me
> View attachment 330769
> View attachment 330771
> View attachment 330770
> View attachment 330772


:0:nicoderm:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

*shes gettin there *


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

$moneymaker$ said:


> View attachment 331524


progress progress:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

LurchPP said:


>


Dang homie, same date as the Dallas Lowrider show


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

*Muralist*

_ need a muralist to do some simple logos if anyone knows 1 please send me a PM_


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

*Foe sale*









SBC exhaust manifold / block huggers $80









Chrome 61-64 stock A-arms with polyurethane bushings $200









Super Clean rust free original core support for a 64 impala $100


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

<p>


$moneymaker$ said:


> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=331524&stc=1" class="previewthumb" attachmentid="331524" alt="" />


</p>
<p> </p>


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking good Mandi!


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

<p>


caveydd81 said:


> <p></p></p>
> <p><p>&nbsp;</p>


</p>
<p> </p>
Looking good Mando!!


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

*JUST DROPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LUV . HERES SOME EYE CANDY FOR YA.












MUCH LOVE FROM SOUTHSIDE LIFESTYLES 210*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Lord Goofy said:


> nice


sold ... got a 97 towncar two pumos 8 batteries for sale now 2700 needs a little tlc but with a few bucks you can have a nice clean street car pictures coming soon


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


> Dang homie, same date as the Dallas Lowrider show


 yea i know but those who decide to stay in town can come chill and have a good time and those who end up going to dallas good luck and enjoy.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ttt:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lonestar..txt me..832 372 0874


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

$2,500.00 FIRM











Neighborhood kids took the hubcaps but I have a set of regal spoke hubcaps that can go with the car. Lost interest in the car.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> $2,500.00 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2483413788.html
/\/\/\/\
for more info


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2483413788.html
> /\/\/\/\
> for more info


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/308424-1985-Buick-Regal?p=14270831#post14270831

additional pics


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

got a piston pump for sale $400.00 obo bg check valves ready to go.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> $2,500.00 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was off the market?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

lookin for a sunroof??? electic!!!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> I thought this was off the market?


dont you have youre cars??? :wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> I thought this was off the market?


it was but don't have time for it. doesn't need nothing but new plates.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

my cutty said:


> dont you have youre cars??? :wow:


I do but might want another..110+Hopper. .u never know what could happen


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

my cutty said:


> lookin for a sunroof??? electic!!!


Just make it a rag f a sunroof


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> I do but might want another..110+Hopper. .u never know what could happen


110+ :0:0:sprint:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC IS HOSTING THE UNITY CRUISE 2 "G-TOWN" ON JULY 24TH...... WE LEAVE FROM THE HILTON FURNITURE PARKING ON 45 SOUTH AT 11AM...EVERYONE WELCOME...FLYER COMING WITHIN THE WEEK


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

switches4life said:


> 110+ :0:0:sprint:


:machinegun:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

switches4life said:


> 110+ :0:0:sprint:


:machinegun:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


> HLC IS HOSTING THE UNITY CRUISE 2 "G-TOWN" ON JULY 24TH...... WE LEAVE FROM THE HILTON FURNITURE PARKING ON 45 SOUTH AT 11AM...EVERYONE WELCOME...FLYER COMING WITHIN THE WEEK


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Reminder HRT picnic tomorrow at Lake Houston/ Deussen Park. Everyone is invited.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Lord Goofy said:


> HLC IS HOSTING THE UNITY CRUISE 2 "G-TOWN" ON JULY 24TH...... WE LEAVE FROM THE HILTON FURNITURE PARKING ON 45 SOUTH AT 11AM...EVERYONE WELCOME...FLYER COMING WITHIN THE WEEK


:nicoderm:im down!!! real street riderz


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lord Goofy said:


> HLC IS HOSTING THE UNITY CRUISE 2 "G-TOWN" ON JULY 24TH...... WE LEAVE FROM THE HILTON FURNITURE PARKING ON 45 SOUTH AT 11AM...EVERYONE WELCOME...FLYER COMING WITHIN THE WEEK


 Was going to park the elco after tommorows pinic..but damn.. one last cruise will be nice...then drop her off at the shop and frame off....


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

good morning lil


----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)

Well Daily Whores new paint job gunna have to wait til after tha Unity Cruise


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Lord Goofy said:


> HLC IS HOSTING THE UNITY CRUISE 2 "G-TOWN" ON JULY 24TH...... WE LEAVE FROM THE HILTON FURNITURE PARKING ON 45 SOUTH AT 11AM...EVERYONE WELCOME...FLYER COMING WITHIN THE WEEK


Hopefully da lac is out the paint shop..cause that will be a good cruise to start off with fresh paint


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> :machinegun:


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


>


:uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Good turn out at the hrt picnic


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

switches4life said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Nice picnic today all the people that stayed home missed a good time.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Homer Pimpson said:


> Nice picnic today all the people that stayed home missed a good time.


 i had to work.. where the pics??


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

:.)


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

713Lowriderboy said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lone star said:


>


im im rollin the lincoln ....u goin


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

713Lowriderboy said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:


:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> im im rollin the lincoln ....u goin


 WHEN AND WHERE?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

MxBlancaG said:


> :.)





.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lone star said:


> WHEN AND WHERE?


g-town july-24


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> g-town july-24


Hell yeah... I'll roll too..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Big-Tymer said:


> Hell yeah... I'll roll too..


thats 2 from the "I".....can we get a third?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

713Lowriderboy said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thats 2 from the "I".....can we get a third?


 i dont see why i couldnt make it. but im not a windows down kinda guy, regal has a/c 

if fredo went it would probably rain???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thats 2 from the "I".....can we get a third?


 actually can we get a 4th 5th and 6th. lets make it happen.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lone star said:


> i dont see why i couldnt make it. but im not a windows down kinda guy, regal has a/c
> 
> if fredo went it would probably rain???


as dose my lincoln


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :wave:


que onda bro, where u at homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> as dose my lincoln


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lone star said:


> actually can we get a 4th 5th and 6th. lets make it happen.


we got 4 rollin waitin on #5 and 6


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> we got 4 rollin waitin on #5 and 6


:run::drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

this the type of shows we go around here lmao


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

switches4life said:


> this the type of shows we go around here lmao
> View attachment 333867


look like hopper tires 

:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> look like hopper tires
> 
> :rimshot:


they are indeed:0


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

Anyone know of a good salsa band in Houston to go check out on a Saturday? I'll be in town the 23rd.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> que onda bro, where u at homie


nada homie here chillin at the house. y tu hows the hopper coming alone ya mero???


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> we got 4 rollin waitin on #5 and 6


rollin where to?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> nada homie here chillin at the house. y tu hows the hopper coming alone ya mero???


are u in htown homie?, i been in pa for a lil while, hopper half ass done


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pics from the HRT picnic.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Stradale said:


> Anyone know of a good salsa band in Houston to go check out on a Saturday? I'll be in town the 23rd.


***** said salsa 

:scrutinize:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

que pasas?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

lone star said:


> i dont see why i couldnt make it. but im not a windows down kinda guy, regal has a/c
> 
> if fredo went it would probably rain???


say.......you can get the middle



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> we got 4 rollin waitin on #5 and 6


I been waiting to let these 3 prongs fly


Big-Tymer said:


> :run::drama:


so is we rollin or what???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yes sirrrrrrr gtown is goin down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

texasgold said:


> say.......you can get the middle
> 
> 
> I been waiting to let these 3 prongs fly
> ...


you can get the keyboard too


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> are u in htown homie?, i been in pa for a lil while, hopper half ass done


nombre carnal im still here in the woods of NC .lol y tu what part of PA u at. i might come up there in few weeks!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> you can get the keyboard too


nice old skoo cooler you had other day. where you get that from?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> nombre carnal im still here in the woods of NC .lol y tu what part of PA u at. i might come up there in few weeks!!!


oh, lol orale im overhere in the damm woods too, im close to scranton pa, check this pic


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Homer Pimpson said:


> Pics from the HRT picnic.


nice cut lock up


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Lord Goofy said:


> HLC IS HOSTING THE UNITY CRUISE 2 "G-TOWN" ON JULY 24TH...... WE LEAVE FROM THE HILTON FURNITURE PARKING ON 45 SOUTH AT 11AM...EVERYONE WELCOME...FLYER COMING WITHIN THE WEEK


im down to roll new bucket :biggrin:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LurchPP said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just curious, why pick sunday over saturday?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

LurchPP said:


>


ttt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

lone star said:


> just curious, why pick sunday over saturday?


 ..cause last cruise was a saturday night.. HLC voted for sunday this time


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

More Pics from the HRT picnic.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> just curious, why pick sunday over saturday?





Lord Goofy said:


> ..cause last cruise was a saturday night.. HLC voted for sunday this time


that and as reviewed attendance tends to be higher on a sun due to conflicting work schedules.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> $2,500.00 FIRM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


deposit left for the car, should leave tomorrow aka sold.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> deposit left for the car, should leave tomorrow aka sold.


still for sale, fker's wife cockblocked the deal and he wants his deposit back, F.T.P. got me $200.00 for someone wasting my time.

Buick Regal 1985 TRADE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no hlc cruise for me.. as much as i wanna go, i need to park this ragedy mutha fker...time for super freak


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> still for sale, fker's wife cockblocked the deal and he wants his deposit back, F.T.P. got me $200.00 for someone wasting my time.
> 
> Buick Regal 1985 TRADE


bwaaahaha


----------



## bigdog73 (Nov 12, 2008)

new shoes  

coming soon


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

bigdog73 said:


> new shoes
> 
> coming soon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> bwaaahaha


pinche southwest changos guey. lol


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> oh, lol orale im overhere in the damm woods too, im close to scranton pa, check this pic
> View attachment 334347


u should scoop that trokita and take her too HTown :cheesy: when u coming back home????


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> pinche southwest changos guey. lol


te digo wey puro SLAB RIDAZZZZ LMAO


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Looking for a 44" mooroof...anybody know of one hit me up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

coming soon..
.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

sic713 said:


> coming soon..
> .


:naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot:


dj short dog said:


> Looking for a 44" mooroof...anybody know of one hit me up.


roberto g might have one. :rimshot:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> :rimshot:
> roberto g might have one. :rimshot:


:shocked:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :rimshot:
> roberto g might have one. :rimshot:


:rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

click da link

87 monte carlo ls


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

parts car









85 elco front clip


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i also have the complete interior. seats are dyed black, they are faded.. no tears.. all door panels and plastics


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nevermind.. soldddddddd


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> u should scoop that trokita and take her too HTown :cheesy: when u coming back home????


i should for real, hopefully i go back next month homie, what about you ??


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

When replacing a floor pan do yall typically replace the support braces to?


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

Lord Goofy said:


> HLC IS HOSTING THE UNITY CRUISE 2 "G-TOWN" ON JULY 24TH...... WE LEAVE FROM THE HILTON FURNITURE PARKING ON 45 SOUTH AT 11AM...EVERYONE WELCOME...FLYER COMING WITHIN THE WEEK


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ReppinTX said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 yall rollin big homie????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Six4 said:


> When replacing a floor pan do yall typically replace the support braces to?


you cam leave them if they are good, you will need to drill out every spot weld to detach them from the floor skin being removed. for what they cost (60-150) i usually remove them.

you will be surprised how much crud they have in them


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yea thats what I was talking about with my painter. They don't look bad but just time consuming to knock out the welds. Trying to see if +/- $300 in braces is worth it to save some time and labor.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

what up HTown?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> i should for real, hopefully i go back next month homie, what about you ??


horale im still thinkin on going soon .:biggrin: ay te dejo saver carnal cuando valla para alla pa chingarnos unas cocas!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Lord Goofy said:


> ..cause last cruise was a saturday night.. HLC voted for sunday this time



:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> horale im still thinkin on going soon .:biggrin: ay te dejo saver carnal cuando valla para alla pa chingarnos unas cocas!!!



ya esta carnal


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Any body know where to find some P155/80R13 with the fat whites in houston?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Any body know where to find some P155/80R13 with the fat whites in houston?


lonstar


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

how much for the a arms top and bottom, trailing arms top and bottom?


sic713 said:


> i also have the complete interior. seats are dyed black, they are faded.. no tears.. all door panels and plastics


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

That car is sold


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Any body know where to find some P155/80R13 with the fat whites in houston?





switches4life said:


> lonstar


im all sold out. i dont even know if anyone is making fat whites .....or even shaving them anymore???


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

i think nicks tires is on jensen drive at tidwell i friend of mine got his tires shaved about 2 months ago.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> im all sold out. i dont even know if anyone is making fat whites .....or even shaving them anymore???





jdog78 said:


> i think nicks tires is on jensen drive at tidwell i friend of mine got his tires shaved about 2 months ago.


noone makes them in Wide whites that i know of

tony on lockwood i beleive was still shaving them last time i heard. 7-10 bucks a tire i think


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

1979 buick riviera.slab ready askn 4500. 979-417-7958.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> ya esta carnal


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

slo said:


> noone makes them in Wide whites that i know oftony on lockwood i beleive was still shaving them last time i heard. 7-10 bucks a tire i think


 He still does.... he did mine.. and had tires in stock also


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yall rollin big homie????


 Yes Sir...Ready 2 ROll Big Homie...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ReppinTX said:


> Yes Sir...Ready 2 ROll Big Homie...


i thought i was goin to be....have to take the car to the shop today...alt is not charging....and there is a short sumwhere


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i thought i was goin to be....have to take the car to the shop today...alt is not charging....and there is a short sumwhere


 Damnnn I hate when there's a short somewhere...Gotta check the whole damnnn wiring...lol...Well hope you find it Big Homie...nd then you'll be ready to clown Blvd Boss...!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i thought i was goin to be....have to take the car to the shop today...alt is not charging....and there is a short sumwhere


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

ttt for my homie!!! someone come scoop this up i guarantee you havent seen a cleaner 79'




caddydaddy505 said:


> 1979 buick riviera.slab ready askn 4500. 979-417-7958.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

this thread suxs!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

x2..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lone star said:


>


better than "ima go saturday" :twak: :biggrin: :uh:  .....car might be done by friday...im hopeing....i belive there might be a short...but im goin with or without the lincoln


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ReppinTX said:


> Damnnn I hate when there's a short somewhere...Gotta check the whole damnnn wiring...lol...Well hope you find it Big Homie...nd then you'll be ready to clown Blvd Boss...!!


i spent the rest of my day off yesterday trying to find the short....no luck......i sent the car to marcustoms....he will find it and fix it


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Ready for g town


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:finger:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> better than "ima go saturday" :twak: :biggrin: :uh:  .....car might be done by friday...im hopeing....i belive there might be a short...but im goin with or without the lincoln


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lone's garage sale. womens purse, (yeah thats right i hustle womens purses) and an HP computer...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/309160-lone-star-garage-sale.html

!!!!!!OOOOOOBBBBBBBBOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> lone's garage sale. womens purse, (yeah thats right i hustle womens purses) and an HP computer...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/309160-lone-star-garage-sale.html
> 
> !!!!!!OOOOOOBBBBBBBBOOOOOOO!!!!!!


 :loco:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i spent the rest of my day off yesterday trying to find the short....no luck......i sent the car to marcustoms....he will find it and fix it


 That's Wuz Up...!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

guess im goin to g town since i still havent took the ride apart.. trippin..


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Whats wrong with Mason Park? 

I was there yesterday, and I started thinking why people prefer to do their picnics at other parks. O sea , expliqueme.I didnt see many things wrong it. It even had fishes . lol. I would think that people in that hood would have a greater possibility of builiding lowriders in the future. But all we need is the inspiration. Que no? Anyways , its just a question...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

MxBlancaG said:


> Whats wrong with Mason Park?
> 
> I was there yesterday, and I started thinking why people prefer to do their picnics at other parks. O sea , expliqueme.I didnt see many things wrong it. It even had fishes . lol. I would think that people in that hood would have a greater possibility of builiding lowriders in the future. But all we need is the inspiration. Que no? Anyways , its just a question...


no thanks...and dont post that kinda shit again...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cali rydah said:


> no thanks...and dont post that kinda shit again...


she got a lil oprah winfrey there for a sec...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Everyone is welcome to cruise with the HLC on sunday.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> she got a lil oprah winfrey there for a sec...


she wants to lowride in the ghetto in hopes to inspire the poor ghetto kids to build lowriders! fuck that!! why dont u campaign to have the lowriders thats already done brought out on the street! or better yet show up for the cruise on sunday to g-town... slimm come pick me up!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

lol. que gacho cali. anyways thats your opinion chulo....


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

show me what youre doing...


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

lol Latin... youre right...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

MxBlancaG said:


> show me what youre doing...


im doing new harley davidsons  i may come out of my self induced retirement soon..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

MxBlancaG said:


> show me what youre doing...


so now u know what im doing what are you doing??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall two get a room


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


> yall two get a room


only if ur coming sweetcheeks...lol.. all ****! :uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i think she could take both of yall


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i think she could take both of yall


ill pass!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

MxBlancaG said:


> Whats wrong with Mason Park?
> 
> I was there yesterday, and I started thinking why people prefer to do their picnics at other parks. O sea , expliqueme.I didnt see many things wrong it. It even had fishes . lol. I would think that people in that hood would have a greater possibility of builiding lowriders in the future. But all we need is the inspiration. Que no? Anyways , its just a question...





cali rydah said:


> no thanks...and dont post that kinda shit again...





DJLATIN said:


> she got a lil oprah winfrey there for a sec...





sic713 said:


> yall two get a room


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> ill pass!!!


 x2


cali rydah said:


> only if ur coming sweetcheeks...lol.. all ****! :uh:


wow


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


> x2
> 
> wow


:x:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

97 lincoln town car for sale ac, 2 pumps 8 batteries clean street ride pic on my avi asking 3000 need it gone 832 563 3783


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

marcustoms fix my lincoln ....its almost ready for sunday....few more things to do


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> marcustoms fix my lincoln ....its almost ready for sunday....few more things to do


still debating if i wanna go...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rollin-hard said:


>


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

lol:rofl:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rollin-hard said:


> lol:rofl:


que rollo homie


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

a handfull of us did some riding tonight... knowsayin


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

hey any body know anything about a carshow at the armadillo feamarket on the 7th of aug.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

impalaniknak63 said:


> hey any body know anything about a carshow at the armadillo feamarket on the 7th of aug.


yes KT


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

. Friday nite Dippin....


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Selling my new Sanden SD 508 polished compressor. I just opened the box to verify but has never been used. 
Local for $175.

Call/text: 832-641-6641


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Less than 24 Hours away !!!


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Sunday cruise to G-town......


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


> Sunday cruise to G-town......


 Thats what im talk bout! ill be ready 4 da next one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


> Sunday cruise to G-town......


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

had a lot of fun at the cruise today. met some new people and saw some clean rides. cant ask for much more


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

just sum more pics....


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Hell yea


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

ok thanks bro are u going to it


----------



## ridingcleanon13 (Jul 8, 2007)

arabretard said:


>


Kool pics


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

arabretard said:


> had a lot of fun at the cruise today. met some new people and saw some clean rides. cant ask for much more


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


> . Friday nite Dippin....


no pic of my truck i was here!!!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

chevylo97 said:


> no pic of my truck i was here!!!


lmfao...:roflmao:should of took a pic of those dry ass monkey paws u call hands...btw got ur dash at the house...:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone got a car hauler for rent or borrow for august 26-28 th trying to make it to the dallas show. if so hit me up.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

try uhaul 55a day


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LONE STAR STATE said:


> Anyone got a car hauler for rent or borrow for august 26-28 th trying to make it to the dallas show. if so hit me up.


uhaul.........:dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> try uhaul 55a day


 k thanks


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

LONE STAR STATE said:


> Anyone got a car hauler for rent or borrow for august 26-28 th trying to make it to the dallas show. if so hit me up.


i wouldnt do a uhaul unless its a gbody....theres a few places on hwy 6 and westheimer/i10 area that will rent the proper car hauler for about 65 a day...


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lone star said:


> i wouldnt do a uhaul unless its a gbody....theres a few places on hwy 6 and westheimer/i10 area that will rent the proper car hauler for about 65 a day...


thought you would make it out on sunday, wanted to check out the regal


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

lone star said:


> i wouldnt do a uhaul unless its a gbody....theres a few places on hwy 6 and westheimer/i10 area that will rent the proper car hauler for about 65 a day...


hit me up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea he fooled us all with that shit..... we missed alfredo also.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yea he fooled us all with that shit..... we missed alfredo also.....



yes they fooled us all.....:buttkick:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dat ***** aint got time to be fuckin wit us...he got better shit to do...fuck lowridin


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

lone star said:


> i wouldnt do a uhaul unless its a gbody....theres a few places on hwy 6 and westheimer/i10 area that will rent the proper car hauler for about 65 a day...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHAT CHUY (Nov 6, 2009)

Ay guys im looking for a charged; used black accumilator one of mine poped I need it asap if yaw have one and want to sell it let me know.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ChocolateThriller said:


> hit me up


should have hit you up when i needed a car picked up........:yessad:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

sic713 said:


>


Time to get freaky! :naughty:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> dat ***** aint got time to be fuckin wit us...he got better shit to do...fuck lowridin


yeah fuck it. next car will be monte ss on 20 irocs.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

lone star said:


> i wouldnt do a uhaul unless its a gbody....theres a few places on hwy 6 and westheimer/i10 area that will rent the proper car hauler for about 65 a day...










worked fine for me


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lone star said:


> yeah fuck it. next car will be monte ss on 20 irocs.


u aint talmbout nothin *****....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

14X7 SUP.&NEW CENTER BULLETS $450


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HOUSTON CHAPTER ON DA WAY 2011:nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> HOUSTON CHAPTER ON DA WAY 2011:nicoderm:


*hurry up my *******


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

1014cadillac said:


> 14X7 SUP.&NEW CENTER BULLETS $450


How much just for the tires? Are they 185's? or 175's?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Anybody have 2 front fenders for a 66 impala. Hit me up 713-303-5056 Nick


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

NIX CUSTOMS said:


> Anybody have 2 front fenders for a 66 impala. Hit me up 713-303-5056 Nick


i think i have one fender when i get home ill check


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2518055165.html

1985 regal, one more time then trading the bish off for a truck.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> HOUSTON CHAPTER ON DA WAY 2011:nicoderm:


Who eva took that pic is a bad mufuga, lol!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ChocolateThriller said:


> hit me up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

.
.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> *hurry up my *******


We on da move:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HMART1970 said:


> Who eva took that pic is a bad mufuga, lol!


I do agree indeed!


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

"tha foot stool"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

LurchPP said:


>


SUCK THAT THIS IS THE SAME DAY AS THE DALLAS SHOW


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Its that time again 5th annual car show Rollerz Only


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


>


 :naughty: btw where are the pics of the '50?


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

impalaniknak63 said:


> SUCK THAT THIS IS THE SAME DAY AS THE DALLAS SHOW


Thats true but not everyone goes to dallas.... but have fun in dallas and good luck if your going, but we gonna enjoy the day...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FOR ANYONE COMING TO THE DALLAS TORRES EMPIRE SHOW


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>




lmao, chuntis


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

LurchPP said:


> Thats true but not everyone goes to dallas.... but have fun in dallas and good luck if your going, but we gonna enjoy the day...


VERY TRUE....WE GONNA REP IN OUR HOMETOWN... FUCK LRM!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> FOR ANYONE COMING TO THE DALLAS TORRES EMPIRE SHOW


Already there PRIMO!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

anybody pulling their garage anchors out tonight?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :naughty: btw where are the pics of the '50?


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

not yours bish... :buttkick:


Coca Pearl said:


> :dunno:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

LurchPP said:


> Thats true but not everyone goes to dallas.... but have fun in dallas and good luck if your going, but we gonna enjoy the day...


OK THANKS BRO IM ALREADY PRE REG FOR DALLAS IF I DIDNT I WOULD STAY AND CHILL CAUSE I LIVE 10 MIN FROM THE PARK BUT I GOING TO SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT IN H TOWN... LOL


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

ANYONE GOT A 5TH WHEEL FOR SALE OR TRADE.I GOT A 42 INCH ELECTRIC MOONROOF WITH CHROME TRIM AFTER MARKET THAT IS EASY TO INSTALL IN ANY RIDE OR SOME 14 INCH COLORED SPOKES.


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

[h=2]







[/h]1979 buick riviera.slab ready askn 4500 O.B.O. 979-417-7958. CAR HAS 79XXX ORIGINAL MILES.SUPER CLEAN INTERIOR.ALL ORIGINAL NO RUST. ORIGINAL CALIFORNIA CAR.CLEAR TEXAS TITLE.THE CAR IS READY HIT ME UP​







Attached Thumbnails   

   




RIDE 2 THA MOTHERFUCKN WHEELS FALL OFF!!!​


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone have a gold glass 42 roof?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> not yours bish... :buttkick:


it not picture ready or doubt someone would want to take pix of it..........:werd::loco:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

no mine is currently a driveway anchor?


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

impalaniknak63 said:


> OK THANKS BRO IM ALREADY PRE REG FOR DALLAS IF I DIDNT I WOULD STAY AND CHILL CAUSE I LIVE 10 MIN FROM THE PARK BUT I GOING TO SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT IN H TOWN... LOL


Repp for that H and be safe and good luck.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale 3800 obo might trade for the car or truck no junk please runs and drives great cold ac just broke 100k miles 
270130_171914549544733_100001785682841_396438_2734076_n.jpg (62.4 KB)







253320_171912466211608_100001785682841_396428_6800423_n.jpg (70.8 KB) 







251607_171913626211492_100001785682841_396434_1502658_n.jpg (51.1 KB) 







250371_171910296211825_100001785682841_396403_2222645_n.jpg (78.7 KB) 







185501_171911706211684_100001785682841_396419_4516523_n.jpg (77.1 KB) 







185447_171913119544876_100001785682841_396430_5263728_n.jpg (55.7 KB) 







285406_171914072878114_100001785682841_396435_3348115_n.jpg (47.9 KB)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> for sale 3800 obo might trade for the car or truck no junk please runs and drives great cold ac just broke 100k miles
> 270130_171914549544733_100001785682841_396438_2734076_n.jpg (62.4 KB)
> 
> 
> ...


westwood mall..............


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

lookng for a g body rear end


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

*Austin Heatwave 11'*


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

lone star said:


> anyone have a gold glass 42 roof?


:yes::naughty:


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is some footage of the 2011 Torres Empire Los Angeles Car Show.
Had to fit all these dope ass Impalas in this video in under 10 minutes so don't get dizzy mayne!

LIKE us on our new FACEBOOK page.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wfclassics said:


> Here is some footage of the 2011 Torres Empire Los Angeles Car Show.
> Had to fit all these dope ass Impalas in this video in under 10 minutes so don't get dizzy mayne!
> 
> LIKE us on our new FACEBOOK page.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


great taste in cars, horrible taste in music.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

lone star said:


> westwood mall..............


:yes:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

LurchPP said:


> Repp for that H and be safe and good luck.


thank bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone wanna rent a trailer? i got 200 bucks for labor day weekend , the trip is 2000 miles round trip. if u wanna make some cash hit me up before i give u haul my money.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Got a 95 fleetwood for sale. 3500 takes it. Hit me for pics and info 8328769026 chilly


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

*Foe sale*

*1959-1970 Chevrolet all fullsize Chrome 7" dual diaphragm brake booster, chrome GM style aluminum 1 1/8" bore master cylinder with firewall chrome brackets, chrome (DISC to DRUM) proportioning valve, and clevis rod to connect to brake pedal. *This system is a direct bolt on.







Let me know....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> anyone wanna rent a trailer? i got 200 bucks for labor day weekend , the trip is 2000 miles round trip. if u wanna make some cash hit me up before i give u haul my money.


Been using u-haul trailers for a while now and haven't had any complaints on them. Picked up parts car this past weekend and cost me 45 for the day since I'm a frequent customer. :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a perfect working Xbox 360 Elite w/ 120gb hard drive. comes complete with headset, one controller, play and charge kit, hdmi cable and the original box/manual. Comes with 18 games, 4 of which are regular xbox games. For the most part it is a really good collection of some of the 360s greatest, with a few exemptions.

Halo 1,2(LE),3(LE)
Grand Theft Auto 4
Bioshock 2
Assassins Creed 2(not pictured) & brotherhood
COD MW 1 & 2
Burnout Paradise
Street Fighter 4 & Super Street Fighter 4
Gears of War 1 & 2
Ninja Gaiden 2
Project Gotham Racing 3
Batman Begins
Midnight Club 2

Comes with a perfect working condition Street Fighter 4 Tournament Edition Arcade Stick. Willing to part out if the price is right.










































Price is $600, pretty firm. I've done a little research on everything I have listed and see it as a fair price for the bundle. 

PM me if interested


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> Been using u-haul trailers for a while now and haven't had any complaints on them. Picked up parts car this past weekend and cost me 45 for the day since I'm a frequent customer. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Ttt...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> Been using u-haul trailers for a while now and haven't had any complaints on them. Picked up parts car this past weekend and cost me 45 for the day since I'm a frequent customer. :biggrin:


car need to be further back on the trailer to level you out some... or do those uhauls not allow room for adjustment with the front srtraps?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I SEE U HATIN SLIM AND NOE


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Adding to the box collection.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

black wood finish pool table for sale $250 O.B.O. 6ft

three pool sticks, all balls none missing

832 561 0515 Goofy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slo said:


> car need to be further back on the trailer to level you out some... or do those uhauls not allow room for adjustment with the front srtraps?


can't do it since the front straps are in permanent positions.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Been using u-haul trailers for a while now and haven't had any complaints on them. Picked up parts car this past weekend and cost me 45 for the day since I'm a frequent customer. :biggrin:


en la madre un vert  keep that one wey!!!!


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

Lord Goofy said:


> black wood finish pool table for sale $250 O.B.O. 6ft
> 
> three pool sticks, all balls none missing
> 
> 832 561 0515 Goofy


is it coin opperated or not bro!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

impalaniknak63 said:


> is it coin opperated or not bro!


no sir its not a coin operated pool table.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

das dat bullshit....u can call that track REVOLVER.....cuz it dont jam


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

[h=2]







[/h]1979 buick riviera.slab ready askn 4500 O.B.O. 979-417-7958. CAR HAS 79XXX ORIGINAL MILES.SUPER CLEAN INTERIOR.ALL ORIGINAL NO RUST. ORIGINAL CALIFORNIA CAR.CLEAR TEXAS TITLE.THE CAR IS READY HIT ME UP​







Attached Thumbnails   

   


RIDE 2 THA MOTHERFUCKN WHEELS FALL OFF!!!​


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

Impala Pics from the show

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.231346373571118.54385.173946279311128


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> en la madre un vert  keep that one wey!!!!


nombre es un pinche chop top. bought it for the frame and running engine. everything else gets trashed or scrapped for $


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

caddydaddy505 said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they only roll drops out this way bro....but good luck with sale


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> they only roll drops out this way bro....but good luck with sale


maztecona waiting on you brah! will trade for cragar superlites, weld draglites, or ???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> maztecona waiting on you brah! will trade for cragar superlites, weld draglites, or ???


no money bro


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> no money bro


if you run across anything for 1946-1952 chevy's or the rims stated, i will trade. not worried about money.


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

anybody making it out to the carshow this weekend


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

impalaniknak63 said:


> anybody making it out to the carshow this weekend


Krazy Toyz will be there.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> nombre es un pinche chop top. bought it for the frame and running engine. everything else gets trashed or scrapped for $


 i got a 235 straight 6 motor complete with transmision you can have....:yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> Been using u-haul trailers for a while now and haven't had any complaints on them. Picked up parts car this past weekend and cost me 45 for the day since I'm a frequent customer. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


nice linc


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> i got a 235 straight 6 motor complete with transmision you can have....:yes:


too far man unless you bring it to houston.


----------



## UkrainianMenace (Aug 19, 2010)

when is the next show i would like to attend


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fully wrapped elcamino frame, relocated trailing arms... only fits elcaminos... make and offer.. thinking about selling it..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> too far man unless you bring it to houston.


or i can pick it up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

UkrainianMenace said:


> when is the next show i would like to attend


this one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> too far man unless you bring it to houston.


just saw he in nc and it from a 49. to far and wrong year that i need.....


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> too far man unless you bring it to houston.


that bish is to have bro.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> just saw he in nc and it from a 49. to far and wrong year that i need.....


for free not bad.lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> just saw he in nc and it from a 49. to far and wrong year that i need.....


you must not know about bombs. doesn't matter what year the car is, whether a 216 or 235 they all fit, you just got to either use the front engine mounts for a 216 or the side mounts for a 235.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for two chrome motors in fair condition ,2 powerballs,2cylinders 12or14s ,2 coils precuts,3 good batteries working on small project for the kids. not looking to buy new so anybody looking to sell pm lmk..............


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> you must not know about bombs. doesn't matter what year the car is, whether a 216 or 235 they all fit, you just got to either use the front engine mounts for a 216 or the side mounts for a 235.


correct. this is my first bomb. i'm trying to upgrade mine to hit hwy speed without changing much. i know that i have to change out the rear end, but which is the most effective rear end to go with. A. a gbody rear end. B. a s10 rear end. C. carmaro rearend. to clear 13x7 with skirts. and i was informed that i need to get a 55 and up 3 speed tranny. being my bomb is a 3 speed.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> for free not bad.lol


correct not bad at all. but local is better.....:yes: unless you have the 12 volt starter and gen on there........:biggrin:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> looking for two chrome motors in fair condition ,2 powerballs,2cylinders 12or14s ,2 coils precuts,3 good batteries working on small project for the kids. not looking to buy new so anybody looking to sell pm lmk..............


hey bro i have 4 group 31 batteies and a lot of extra hydro parts pm me your number and we can work something out


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

slo said:


> this one


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CHOCHI (LOCOS) (Apr 11, 2008)

slo said:


> this one


A SHOW WITHOUT A HOP!!! :inout:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for a 82-87 gbody pm me if u have one for sale!


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)

Rollerz Only 5th annual car show free to the public gauranteed pay out $400 best car $400 best truck $150 best bike or trike


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

where do the lowriders cruise or hangout on saturday nights???in houston today and lookin to go for a cruise...


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Whats up. im selling a 1985 Fleetwood Coupe project. Car is original. does not run. Make me an offer Thru PM


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

CHOCHI (LOCOS) said:


> A SHOW WITHOUT A HOP!!! :inout:


I thought you retired, haven't seen you in a long while. Cant have a HOP with only one hopper. LOL


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


> black wood finish pool table for sale $250 O.B.O. 6ft
> 
> three pool sticks, all balls none missing
> 
> 832 561 0515 Goofy


*
$200*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

had a good time at the crazy toys car show, feels good to be home


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

uffin::wave:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

I would like to thank everyone that made our show a success. Even the crazy wrestlers!!!LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whats up H-Town!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> looking for a 82-87 gbody pm me if u have one for sale!


:uh: u ain't gonna do nothin with it


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

G-Bodyman said:


> Whats up H-Town!!!! :thumbsup:


where u been paparazzi?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Keeping it on the low low homie!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

INIMITABLE said:


> :uh: u ain't gonna do nothin with it


so what! i jus wanna park it in my driveway :finger:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

cali rydah said:


> so what! i jus wanna park it in my driveway :finger:


should have bought mine. nothing but headaches on layitlow and craigslist. finally sold it on mautofied for more than what i was asking on cl and lil. :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> should have bought mine. nothing but headaches me up on layitlow and craigslist. finally sold it on mautofied for more than what i was asking on cl and lil. :cheesy:


----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

Anybody looking for a monitor for their home or shop? Good working condition, cables included. $50

Dell 17" Computer monitor model #E173FPc


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

downforce said:


> Anybody looking for a monitor for their home or shop? Good working condition, cables included. $50
> 
> Dell 17" Computer monitor model #E173FPc


give you fory


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Saw your ad on craigslist.. I could tell it was yours just by what it said. Good way to keep the tire kickers away..Lol....I sold my MC on Mautofied also....:thumbsup:


DJLATIN said:


> should have bought mine. nothing but headaches on layitlow and craigslist. finally sold it on mautofied for more than what i was asking on cl and lil. :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

$200 832 561 0515


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> so what! i jus wanna park it in my driveway :finger:


 Lmk when u get it....... Still have some spray paint left...... :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

INIMITABLE said:


> Lmk when u get it....... Still have some spray paint left...... :biggrin:


cool, then u can come spray deeeez nutttzzz!!!! :fool2:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

WUZUP HOMIES IM CURRENTLY IN HOUSTON,,LOOKN TO C WERE ALL DA RIDERS AT N SHOWS/PICNICS/HANGOUT SPOTS LOCATION DATE AND TIME,,,ANY HELP ID APRECIATE IT


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## downforce (Jan 31, 2002)

slo said:


> give you fory


:thumbsup: come get it.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> WUZUP HOMIES IM CURRENTLY IN HOUSTON,,LOOKN TO C WERE ALL DA RIDERS AT N SHOWS/PICNICS/HANGOUT SPOTS LOCATION DATE AND TIME,,,ANY HELP ID APRECIATE IT


prince burger on friday night...sould be about 3-4 lows there


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

got a clean 08 thaoe 2 door full size 2wd 140k miles for sale 4000 obo


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

streetshow said:


> got a clean 08 thaoe 2 door full size 2wd 140k miles for sale 4000 obo


_*post-de-pisher fooooooo*_


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> _*post-de-pisher fooooooo*_


here ya go 
215004_177391165663738_100001785682841_411481_6200358_n.jpg (72.5 KB)







262829_177386555664199_100001785682841_411465_4892877_n.jpg (76.0 KB) 







262968_177387038997484_100001785682841_411466_2400122_n.jpg (61.9 KB)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ooooo that should sell quick




streetshow said:


> here ya go
> 215004_177391165663738_100001785682841_411481_6200358_n.jpg (72.5 KB)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

sic713 said:


> ooooo that should sell quick


running good too nice project slammm it uffin:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> cool, then u can come spray deeeez nutttzzz!!!! :fool2:


:finger:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

streetshow said:


> here ya go
> 215004_177391165663738_100001785682841_411481_6200358_n.jpg (72.5 KB)
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> ooooo that should sell quick


don't you have some where to be.....:squint:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> nice truck


thanks


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

streetshow said:


> here ya go
> 215004_177391165663738_100001785682841_411481_6200358_n.jpg (72.5 KB)
> 
> 
> ...


FK'N DOPE YO


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

INIMITABLE said:


> :finger:


:x:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

wuts the ticket.....hit me up 832-329-9432


Big-Tymer said:


> *1959-1970 Chevrolet all fullsize Chrome 7" dual diaphragm brake booster, chrome GM style aluminum 1 1/8" bore master cylinder with firewall chrome brackets, chrome (DISC to DRUM) proportioning valve, and clevis rod to connect to brake pedal. *This system is a direct bolt on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> prince burger on friday night...sould be about 3-4 lows there


 U GOT DA ADRESS TO DAT?


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

still looking for a g body rearend


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

For Sale or Trade a 76 chevy stepside, new tranny,motor has 60 miles on it piston bored 60 over shaved heads, has chrome set up 2pumps 8 switches, has chrome undercariage for front end, sucide hood, brand new interior fully done up couple months old. 13's, candy orange paint.











ill post more pics as it comes, ONCE AGAIN IM JUST POSTIN FOR A HOMIE, for more info contact JOE 832 655-9865[/QUOTE]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

"Briz" bumpers for classic cars "bombs"

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2540114368.html

Baja Heat Mini Bike

http://houston.craigslist.org/mcy/2540143502.html

Local Pick up only, prices are firm


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

cali rydah said:


> so what! i jus wanna park it in my driveway :finger:


 You still lookn ?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

my cutty said:


> You still lookn ?


yea pm me with what u have and details.. no cut cars..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

cali rydah said:


> yea pm me with what u have and details.. no cut cars..


 My bad then have a 82 regal that never made the streets and its been cut


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> yea pm me with what u have and details.. no cut cars..


 u be bullshittin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> u be bullshittin


nope, still on it!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

LOCO 52 RAGTOP said:


> still looking for a g body rearend[/QUOTE call 713 385-1445


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

rollin-hard said:


>


orale guey finish that car i dont want to retire anotherone and you still the same no progress lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

my cutty said:


> My bad then have a 82 regal that never made the streets and its been cut


cuanto hit me up mario


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

anyone that has truck and trailer lookin to make some extra ends. i need a car picked up from mountain home, ar and brought to houston. hit me up. need answer b4 saturday....


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

713ridaz said:


> LOCO 52 RAGTOP said:
> 
> 
> > still looking for a g body rearend[/QUOTE call 713 385-1445
> ...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

streetshow said:


> cuanto hit me up mario


 Ill see if I can get pics for you.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

LOCO 52 RAGTOP said:


> still looking for a g body rearend


 My bad make offer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rip


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> rip


i bet you didn't go to see it get crushed??????:tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> i bet you didn't go to see it get crushed??????:tears:


 dont even know where its going.. and i dont care.. lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> dont even know where its going.. and i dont care.. lol


i see why. you have a new bytch to play with......


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> i see why. you have a new bytch to play with......


 She's a super freak!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lmao...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

so when you coming to get her


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

prince burger or brothers pizza on hwy6 tonight?.....i might be in tha lincoln who knows


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

can ur truck pull the trailor..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> prince burger or brothers pizza on hwy6 tonight?.....i might be in tha lincoln who knows


Mayne we gonna ride or what....the lac stays ready to roll...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ooh, i wanna come.. ill bring a rim..:ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


> ooh, i wanna come.. ill bring the rim job..:ugh:


:uh:


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

713ridaz said:


> LOCO 52 RAGTOP said:
> 
> 
> > still looking for a g body rearend[/QUOTE call 713 385-1445
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sic713 said:


> rip


NA NA NA NA ...NA NA NA NA...HAY HAY HAYYYYY.....GOOOOOOOD BYEEEEEEEEEE:angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :inout:


:nicoderm:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

last nite at Prince's....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:finger:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:run:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Big-Tymer said:


> last nite at Prince's....


pics missing a elco with a blower


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :run:


clean caddy


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

sic713 said:


> pics missing a elco with a blower


:yes:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


> clean caddy


i've been tryin to call u homie, i got what u needed!!! just need that cash....

10 4 U!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :run:


nice caddy!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


> last nite at Prince's....


im have to check this out


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :finger:


 Bad ass homie


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :run:


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

anybody have a set of green dayton chips fosale


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Front and rear seats for a 1953/1954 Bel Air

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2547121011.html


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

Big-Tymer said:


>


next time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

deadly combo coming out of stafford texas


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

http://post.craigslist.org/k/kuzf51fF4BGeYe57w9KEIg?s=preview


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> Front and rear seats for a 1953/1954 Bel Air
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2547121011.html


sold


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

refrigerant leak detector for automotive
http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/2549193385.html


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

lone star said:


> deadly combo coming out of stafford texas


I KNOW WHAT CAR THATS GOIN IN GONNA LOOK CLEAN AS SHIT TOO


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

lone star said:


> deadly combo coming out of stafford texas


i took a pic of it. looks good bro:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

ChocolateThriller said:


> I KNOW WHAT CAR THATS GOIN IN GONNA LOOK CLEAN AS SHIT TOO


x2..........


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2001 towncar wrecked for sale asking 1700 hit me up for details 832 563 3783


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Save The Date!
**Latin Fantasy c.c. will be hosting their 20th Annual Jugetes Para el Barrio benefit car show on December 4, 2011. Location will be announced later.*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

foe sale this week only or it goes in the shop 2001 towncar 170k miles super cold ac new compressor new belt new belt tensioner drives and runs great no leaks ect ect . asking 1700 obo


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

almost.


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

any onr know a good resonable gold plater


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/2403-lone-star.html


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up H-Town!!!!!!!!!!!!! :finger:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

I HAVE THESE SHIRTS FOR SALE,....MY HOMIE OUT OF L.A. DID ALL THE ARTWORK.....I HAVE 3 DIFFERENT DESIGNS FOR MENS(L-4XL) AND 2 DIFFERENT DESIGNS FOR WOMEN(S-XL)....GET AT ME IF UR INTERESTED....THE SHIRTS ARE $20(S-2XL)$25(3XL-4XL).....GET AT ME FOR MULITPLE SHIRTS.....832-329-9432 OR U CAN GET THEM AT *INK CITY TATTOOS....*
*MENS SHIRT DESIGNS.....*

















*ONLY(2)3XL (1) 4XL LEFT OF THIS DESIGN*








*WOMENS SHIRTS...SIZES(S-XL)*


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

impalaniknak63 said:


> any onr know a good resonable gold plater


 if u want good, be prepared to pay..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

impalaniknak63 said:


> any onr know a good resonable gold plater


Hit up Lonestar


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

* Check out what my homies from Shortys Hydraulics finished :thumbsup: *


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

sic713 said:


> if u want good, be prepared to pay..


i know but i have a lot of gold to do lol


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

INIMITABLE said:


> Hit up Lonestar


where are they located ...do you have a number on them


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

impalaniknak63 said:


> where are they located ...do you have a number on them


THEY? YEA HE IS KINDA FAT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i eat good. you on the other hand, duno when last time u ate sir.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lone star said:


> i eat good. you on the other hand, duno when last time u ate sir.


shit im eatin right now....dont know where it all gose but...but guess thats one of the good things about having a high matabolism


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> shit im eatin right now....dont know where it all gose but...but guess thats one of the good things about having a high matabolism


 It helps that your 7 foot. If u were the average height, u would be a lil fat fkr lol


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

looking for a phanom top where can i get one??? hit me up 281 709 3942


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2552086288.html


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> She's a super freak!


:yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

96azteca_gold said:


> * Check out what my homies from Shortys Hydraulics finished :thumbsup: *
> 
> View attachment 350144


Sweet!


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

*WHAT UP HOUSTON MUCH LOVE FROM THE 210. 



*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2553775449.html

hop it, scrape it, scrap it.


----------



## bagged89dawg (Sep 19, 2005)

Where does everyone hangout at in Houston. In town trying to see some swangas lolos etc


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2553775449.html
> 
> hop it, scrape it, scrap it.


maztequita nnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

bagged89dawg said:


> Where does everyone hangout at in Houston. In town trying to see some swangas lolos etc


 Fuck swangerz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IS ANYONE IN HERE MASTER PLUMBER/PLUMBER FOR A LIVING. NONE OF THAT GAY SHIT. OPPORTUNITY FOR A SIDE JOB IN SW SIDE, INVOLVING TREE ROOTS. CALL OR TXT ME 832 228 0230, LEAVE MSG IF I DONT ANSWER. THANKS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> Sweet!


when u bringin that lac home


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> when u bringin that lac home


should you be on you way back to houston.......:scrutinize:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

southside95 said:


> *WHAT UP HOUSTON MUCH LOVE FROM THE 210.
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bomb....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> should you be on you way back to houston.......:scrutinize:


i was in da truck on my lap top.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> i was in da truck on my lap top.


since your back don't you have some where to be around 230...............:scrutinize::sprint:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sic713 said:


> when u bringin that lac home


 how'd u know??????? Soooooon:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> maztequita nnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


paisa ready!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

misterslick said:


> Fuck swangerz


X63 ND WERE DA CHILLIN SPOTS AT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> paisa ready!


i like i like :naughty:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> how'd u know??????? Soooooon:nicoderm:


 i know everything..lol


Coca Pearl said:


> since your back don't you have some where to be around 230...............:scrutinize::sprint:


oh yes


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Noumsayin


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm selling a Kenwood cd playerIts nothing fancy its just a basic cd player..the.face does come off..I used it for a month then took it out when I sold my car.It comes with a remote..asking 150 obo.u can call me.at 832*208*2707.and if u need pics ill send them to ur phone


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

I have 3 pumps Im selling LOCAL only ..The middle pump is coming with a reg dump..I want $150 a pump cash ....I also Have Pioneer Cd player mp3/wma with usb input and an aux input...Detachable face off $60 and its yours..Batteries are pending sale...Call me or text me 832-212-3242 Frank or if you wanna come see them Im located in Second Ward


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sic713 said:


> i know everything..lol
> 
> 
> oh yes


This:ninja:here


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Selling a floor model tv..58inch sony comes with hdmi cable..asking 350 obo..u can call me at 832*208*2707..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

IN DA WORKS.......:drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

AND SO IT BEGINS........:drama:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

sic713 said:


>


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> AND SO IT BEGINS........:drama:


im droppin a load of shit on houston street cars...but now its on the back burner untill i get some free time..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> im droppin a load of shit on houston street cars...but now its on the back burner untill i get some free time..


FREE TIME DON'T COME OFTEN UNLESS YOU MAKE IT HAPPEN:run:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 351813
> IN DA WORKS.......:drama:


good score for the price you got it :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sic713 said:


>


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> FREE TIME DON'T COME OFTEN UNLESS YOU MAKE IT HAPPEN:run:


i call that the night shift


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

View attachment 349788

*Save The Date!
**Latin Fantasy c.c. will be hosting their 20th Annual Jugetes Para el Barrio benefit car show on December 4, 2011. Location will be announced later.*


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

my new project bustin out next summer


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mayne..boy got him a coupe


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

LOOKS :thumbsup: GOODD HOMIE


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

TTT WERE ALL DA HANGOUT/PICNICS/SHOWS/CRUISE SPOTS IN HOUSTON


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

*Vintage Baby Stroller for sale*

I have a vintage baby stroller for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

thanx


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> good score for the price you got it :thumbsup:


yep. and got it running saturday.......:sprint:

not time to get on to da brake work........ had a old timer come by to look @ it and he was trying to make me a offer...........:nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> i call that the night shift


i work on other shit @ dat time. but then in the day to.........


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

This weekend !!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

parts i have for sale......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:[/QUOTE]
and more. parts are for a 350 motor and tranny...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Coca Pearl said:


> :biggrin:


and more. parts are for a 350 motor and tranny...[/QUOTE]

HOW MUCH FOR EVERYTHING? VALVE COVERS AND ALL... LET ME KNOW


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need dat dip stick?? how mush


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sic713 said:


> i need dat dip stick?? how mush


think i got one new put up. let me check if he sells his bring 20 bucks.


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

G-MIX FOR THE HOMIES!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

hoppers4life said:


> and more. parts are for a 350 motor and tranny...


HOW MUCH FOR EVERYTHING? VALVE COVERS AND ALL... LET ME KNOW[/QUOTE]
pm sent......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> i need dat dip stick?? how mush


msg sent


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

still got this pool table for sale $200.... blackwood finish 
832 561 0515 Goofy


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Coca Pearl said:


> HOW MUCH FOR EVERYTHING? VALVE COVERS AND ALL... LET ME KNOW


pm sent......[/QUOTE]

solddddd.......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

hoppers4life said:


> pm sent......


solddddd.......[/QUOTE]
:thumbsup:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone have 4 good batts for sale that hold a real good charge tired of charging mine eeeerrrrr damn day


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone got some BANG for sale. no ****. something that will chip the paint on my car. WOMP WOMP WOMP


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

lone star said:


> anyone got some BANG for sale. no ****. something that will chip the paint on my car. WOMP WOMP WOMP


CRAIGSLIST BUT IF YOU WANT BRAND NEW I CAN GET YOU A NUMBER 2MORROW FROM MY HOMEBOY HE GETS SUBWOOFERS AND AMPS FOR THE LOW AND I ALSO NEED A PRICE FROM YOU TO PANEL OF MY TRUNK AND HARDLINES/CARPET CLEAN IT UP A LITTLE


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Got two new lead hammers 20.00 each or 30 for both


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

hey if u still have one lead hammer ill buy one when I get my tires and rims put on the lac..maybe in a week


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

ok ill save u one


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

sic713 said:


>


 Clean...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

firmelows said:


> Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

lone star said:


>


 X 10. Hou been real weak lately.blades n swangers takn over .


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

lone star said:


>


i need some hangers for my lac but i want it to sit in the middle of the rear window


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

my speedometer reeds 80mph when im goin 20 anyone know how to fix that shit?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

ChocolateThriller said:


> my speedometer reeds 80mph when im goin 20 anyone know how to fix that shit?


 Try changing speedometer cbl.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking for 1 red 10 hole chev adapter got a white to trade


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ChocolateThriller said:


> my speedometer reeds 80mph when im goin 20 anyone know how to fix that shit?


stepper motor if on silverado.. not expensiuce but havce to bust open that dash. it will eventually go out all together. 

i just eyeball it from now on.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

slo said:


> Looking for 1 red 10 hole chev adapter got a white to trade


i got one you can have i'm on the north....


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Lookin to get some tatt. work done.. Anyone know a good artist in town?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

AKA Mouse-FTP TATTOOS OF I-10 BETWEEN WAYSIDE N McCARTY ON THE FEEDER:thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

SELLIN THIS FOR A FRIEND 14S RIMS $600 GOOD COND,90% THREAD ON TIRES 175/75R14, 1PUMP $250 OBO CCE #7 MORZ GEAR(BRAND NEW)FOR MORE INFO CALL TOMMY LOVE 832-414-4515 AFTER 6:30PM


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

lvlikeg said:


> Lookin to get some tatt. work done.. Anyone know a good artist in town?




























































east freeway my boy miguel


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T.68.VERT said:


> View attachment 355349
> View attachment 355350
> View attachment 355351
> SELLIN THIS FOR A FRIEND 14S RIMS $600 GOOD COND,90% THREAD ON TIRES 175/75R14, 1PUMP $250 OBO CCE #7 MORZ GEAR(BRAND NEW)FOR MORE INFO CALL TOMMY LOVE 832-414-4515 AFTER 6:30PM




TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Lord Goofy said:


> View attachment 355365


:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> i got one you can have i'm on the north....


cool. pm me contact and a time to swing by... can prob during the week at some point all all over all day.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

FOR SALE ASKING 3500 OR BETS OFFER 170K MILES


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> FOR SALE ASKING 3500 OR BETS OFFER _*170K*_ MILES


DOES THAT COME WITH A JAR OF VASELINE GUEY???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> DOES THAT COME WITH A JAR OF VASELINE GUEY???


IT COMES WITH POMADA DE MITROCIN FOR YOU


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> IT COMES WITH POMADA DE MITROCIN FOR YOU


sold!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> sold!


SUCIO SUCIO


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Players Paradise wants to thank everyone who came out and had some fun at the picnic. Hope everyone enjoyed it and cant wait till next years !!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

..............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

fuck this car!!!! need to get rid of this 5th and these wheels 
wheels are 14 by 7 zeniths with tires pretty much new except wheel dat came off its only fucked up on the inside nothing you gon be able to see while they on car
kit is pretty much new also new vinyl new cap shit gotta go asap!!! i think its big kit...but smal bucket....hit me up on my phone text or call i hardly get on here anymore 8324340444 noe........


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

RAGALAC said:


> View attachment 356156
> View attachment 356157
> View attachment 356158
> 
> ...


also have extended skirts for these fleetwoods also....everythings gotta goooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

got a chrome gas tank for lincolns a wrap frame a arms molded and chrome . intake pulleys oil pan dip stocks and a fifth wheel for sale pm for details and prices


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone wanna get juiced...i found these on cl

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2566524606.html


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

a arms sold


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow said:


> a arms sold


 Maynn.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

kaboom!!!!!, lmao


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

slo said:


> cool. pm me contact and a time to swing by... can prob during the week at some point all all over all day.


pm sent


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess one day we'll all be hittin switches on the clouds.... :angel:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Update.......Thanks 

Liquidating some parts...

Up for sale....Caddy uppers extended 1" & molded & lowers boxed in....chrome is not show..ready for replating or as is. Come with new energy suspension bushings.
$275 uppers.......SOLD
$225 lowers









































Calipers.....$200...SOLD











Hard to find 175 75 14's......5 sets left.......2 SETS LEFT
$375


















Still have a few sets of FR-380's 155 80 13's
$350










Also have chrome caddy spindles & dust shields....will post pics later.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> kaboom!!!!!, lmao


:twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

1954 Bel Air Roof (4 door) - $150 (La Porte, TX)http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2575508738.html
1954 chevy bel air 4 doors - $150 (La Porte, TX)http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2575517533.html
1954 Chevy Bel Air Trunk - $125 (La Porte, TX)http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2575527025.html


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> 1954 Bel Air Roof (4 door) - $150 (La Porte, TX)http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2575508738.html
> 1954 chevy bel air 4 doors - $150 (La Porte, TX)http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2575517533.html
> 1954 Chevy Bel Air Trunk - $125 (La Porte, TX)http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2575527025.html


pinches day dreamer lmao


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Weather permitting, talking bout taking a stroll this weekend....anyone unhooking them anchors and setting sail...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


> Weather permitting, talking bout taking a stroll this weekend....anyone unhooking them anchors and setting sail...


Name the time & place.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

kaboom, kaboom!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

my anchor still in the making but yall catch me draggin down 45s soon..


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

hell yeah...sum riders..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> my anchor still in the making but yall catch me draggin down 45s soon..


:thumbsup: as the same for me.......:x: then back on lockdown..........:naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

que onda mi paisa, ya alegrastes tus papeles? la chota will start sending your illegales nalgas back home soon. hno:


streetshow said:


> pinches day dreamer lmao


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> que onda mi paisa, ya alegrastes tus papeles? la chota will start sending your illegales nalgas back home soon. hno:


tu y la chota :fool2:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> tu y la chota :fool2:












:loco:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Damn the same page since tues.....all I hear is crickets...mayne.....Oh well three day weekend :naughty:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

$3200 obo takes it need it gone asap


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

damm any shows going on this weekend ..... :dunno:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> :loco:


 Haaa thats sum funny shyt right there.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

how much on 5th


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


>


:thumbsdown:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

THUNDERCATS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

Lookin for 80s fleetwood trim piece that goes around the ragtop... the passenger side piece next to the quarter glass and also the rear quarter fillets... let me know


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

DOPE ASS LAS VEGAS SHOW 2011 COMMERCIAL





RICK ROSS VIDEO SHOOT PREVIEW






YOU CAN VIEW THE REST OF MY VIDEOS @
http://www.youtube.com/user/ImpalaProRealityTv?feature=mhee

STOP BY AND "LIKE US" ON FACEBOOK
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale $2000 or best offer might trade project car


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

paripan!!! pan pan!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:rimshot:


switches4life said:


> paripan!!! pan pan!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Details


streetshow said:


> for sale $2000 or best offer might trade project car


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

streetshow said:


> for sale $2000 or best offer might trade project car


Check ur pm.let's make a deal


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

slo said:


> Details


86 runs and drives needs interior and paint 2 pumps 4 batteries


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

streetshow said:


> for sale $2000 or best offer might trade project car


Is it still for sale? whats da details


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HOUSTON MAJESTICS ON DA WAY!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

streetshow said:


> :rimshot:


que rollo downy boy


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

streetshow said:


> for sale $2000 or best offer might trade project car


looks good, let me just see if i have room for it... :scrutinize:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


> que rollo downy boy


k rollo cabron, ya se fue el calor homie.....lol


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> HOUSTON MAJESTICS ON DA WAY!


uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

snaek peek 80% done


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

My new Cadi on da streets of HOUSTON!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sic713 said:


> snaek peek 80% done


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> My new Cadi on da streets of HOUSTON!


Nice.....hope to see u on the streets...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> My new Cadi on da streets of HOUSTON!


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

dont nobody want this 5th wheel zeniths or extended skirts.......................................:inout:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

and i got 9 heavy dutty batteries...... gel cell sterling battries fo sale also call me or text me 8324340444


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> Is it still for sale? whats da details


sale pending


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> que rollo downy boy


3
ke onda boiler ya mero estamos listos para akello ke te platike??? let me know


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

RAGALAC said:


> and i got 9 heavy dutty batteries...... gel cell sterling battries fo sale also call me or text me 8324340444


what u asking for the gels :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> HOUSTON MAJESTICS ON DA WAY!





Cut N 3's said:


> My new Cadi on da streets of HOUSTON!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

RAGALAC said:


> and i got 9 heavy dutty batteries...... gel cell sterling battries fo sale also call me or text me 8324340444


send me a pic of those batteries loco


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sic713 said:


> snaek peek 80% done



bad ass patterns


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ANYBODY HAVE A 63 IMPALA DRIVESHAFT AND A 2 SPEED POWERGLIDE WORKIN TRANSMISSION,,,GOT CASH IN HAND FOR THE RIGHT PRICE


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hoppers4life said:


> k rollo cabron, ya se fue el calor homie.....lol


no mames , entonces me regreso de voleto


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> ANYBODY HAVE A 63 IMPALA DRIVESHAFT AND A 2 SPEED POWERGLIDE WORKIN TRANSMISSION,,,GOT CASH IN HAND FOR THE RIGHT PRICE


might have the drive shaft. do you know thhe length?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

need a one of a kind paint job.. hit me up..
best prices around.


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

Got a brand nuw set of 155/80/13$300 hit me up 281 7093942


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

slo said:


> might have the drive shaft. do you know thhe length?


NA I JUZ KNOW ITS A 2 PIECE DRIVESHAFT,IF U KAN POST A PIC I CAN TELL U IF IT IS OR NOT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> ANYBODY HAVE A 63 IMPALA DRIVESHAFT AND A 2 SPEED POWERGLIDE WORKIN TRANSMISSION,,,GOT CASH IN HAND FOR THE RIGHT PRICE


i think i got one tucked away. are u local?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

RAGALAC said:


> dont nobody want this 5th wheel zeniths or extended skirts.......................................:inout:


going to al's on saturday, so lets FINALLY get this shit done with.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lone star said:


> i think i got one tucked away. are u local?


IM CURRENTLY IN HOUSTON,,NEED ASAP


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

caprice sold .. brand new fifth wheel for sale 500 firm


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

sic713 said:


> need a one of a kind paint job.. hit me up..
> best prices around.


nice work homie!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

back on the lot and back for sale 3000 OBO TAKES IT COLD AC 2 PUMPS EIGHT BATTERIES 4 BRAND NEW BLUE TOP MARINE BATTERIES . 101K MILES


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:run:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

flooding like crAZY here in north pa


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

switches4life said:


> flooding like crAZY here in north pa


burning like crazy here in TX


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice 62 steering wheel n column automatic, chrome is not nice but the rest is.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Reg.adex 200.00 hifonic amps pair 300 ,subs,250.00 pair,new remington tire n wheel 200.00 new amp kit 35.00 two 7"tv screens 60.00 all must go .all things are in great conditions


----------



## bigdog73 (Nov 12, 2008)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

streetshow said:


> caprice sold .. brand new fifth wheel for sale 500 firm


damnittt how did i not see that caprice :banghead:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

anything goin down this weekn?


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

I have some parts for a 350 im trying to get rid of trying to sell them as a package i have a timing chain cover,edelbrock valve covers engine and transmission dip stick chrome alternator, chrome oil pan and transmission pan,ceramic headears, chrome intake, also some chrome pulleys,a whole gasket set for a 350 got some more accesories. if interested hit me up 832 420 3952. JUNIOR


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

LONE STAR STATE said:


> I have some parts for a 350 im trying to get rid of trying to sell them as a package i have a timing chain cover,edelbrock valve covers engine and transmission dip stick chrome alternator, chrome oil pan and transmission pan,ceramic headears, chrome intake, also some chrome pulleys,a whole gasket set for a 350 got some more accesories. if interested hit me up 832 420 3952. JUNIOR


what u asking for it all


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

LONE STAR STATE said:


> I have some parts for a 350 im trying to get rid of trying to sell them as a package i have a timing chain cover,edelbrock valve covers engine and transmission dip stick chrome alternator, chrome oil pan and transmission pan,ceramic headears, chrome intake, also some chrome pulleys,a whole gasket set for a 350 got some more accesories. if interested hit me up 832 420 3952. JUNIOR


How much for everything,any pics


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

lone star said:


> going to al's on saturday, so lets FINALLY get this shit done with.


 Put some armor all on my shit or we ain't got no fuckin deal. Kthnksbye.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

RAGALAC said:


> Put some armor all on my shit or we ain't got no fuckin deal. Kthnksbye.


already told u. im gonna rattle can clear coat the tires for that permanent shine


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

lone star said:


> YOU FREE TODAY ?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ChocolateThriller said:


> lone star said:
> 
> 
> > YOU FREE TODAY ?
> ...


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

lone star said:


> ChocolateThriller said:
> 
> 
> > wish i was.
> ...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Ne one know were to get gold plating done?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Ne one know were to get gold plating done?


 Damn WTF happend to all the hou riders????? Guess the next time imma c a lo lo is at a museum next to d dinasour exibit......


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Damn WTF happend to all the hou riders????? Guess the next time imma c a lo lo is at a museum next to d dinasour exibit......


naw you'll see the here on lay it low.............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sold


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> naw you'll see the here on lay it low.............


 Shyt couldnt tell stays on the same page for weeks at a time.i never seen this topic at d bottom of d page,much less d second page.......


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking for a trunk for a 64 also the side trim none ss


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Shyt couldnt tell stays on the same page for weeks at a time.i never seen this topic at d bottom of d page,much less d second page.......


 Taking the Lincoln down westeimer for a crusie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Shyt couldnt tell stays on the same page for weeks at a time.i never seen this topic at d bottom of d page,much less d second page.......


you have to move over to post rides topic to see rides......:rimshot:


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

hoppers4life said:


> How much for everything,any pics


post pics tomorrow


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

streetshow said:


> Looking for a trunk for a 64 also the side trim none ss


found the corner trim with clips. and thats the back seat i told you i had, should fit.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Pm me your number slo ill take the corner trim I found a back seat at the swap meet


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

hey Sic thanks for da help on da Cadi, got it back to Katy in one piece:run:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow said:


> Taking the Lincoln down westeimer for a crusie


 I remember dem good ol days.i just came from airline watchin sum fools jack a youngster for sum fucn 20" blades.wtf is d world comin to......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> you have to move over to post rides topic to see rides......:rimshot:


 Mayn wut u know bout them tshirt gangstas.lol........inside joke.me n my hommi was just talkn bout fools braggin on cars n wut theyv done but aint never been seen.......


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

lone star said:


> for sale. or trade. just got this last night. was told it works fine. i personally have no used this pump. sold as is. make offer. thanks


what kind of trades are you looking for


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> hey Sic thanks for da help on da Cadi, got it back to Katy in one piece:run:


anytime homie.. your car been seen alot.. my homegirl asked me if that car was in katy..see saw yall dippin


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Mayn wut u know bout them tshirt gangstas.lol........inside joke.me n my hommi was just talkn bout fools braggin on cars n wut theyv done but aint never been seen.......


GET OFF OF LAYITLOW AND GO PUT IN SOME WORK FOOOL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sic713 said:


> anytime homie.. your car been seen alot.. my homegirl asked me if that car was in katy..see saw yall dippin


 yea i keep in da streets! lol i should have it out for da show in P-dena


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

WHOS ALL HITTN UP DA PASADENA SHOW?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

looks like the deal with the caprice didnt go tru if some one is interested hit me up 832 563 3783


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

What's good htown been a minute. What's crackin b Lamar noe


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

showing love ....


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

impalaniknak63 said:


> what u asking for it all


:drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

impalaniknak63 said:


> what kind of trades are you looking for



sold it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Mayn wut u know bout them tshirt gangstas.lol........inside joke.me n my hommi was just talkn bout fools braggin on cars n wut theyv done but aint never been seen.......


not much i can brag about here. i haven't had a car on the streets in yrs. not sure if that will ever come about again unless is a daily.....


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> not much i can brag about here. i haven't had a car on the streets in yrs. not sure if that will ever come about again unless is a daily.....


 Downy got a two door for sale that will make a good daily...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> WHOS ALL HITTN UP DA PASADENA SHOW?


the big "I" will be there with a couple cars


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> yea i keep in da streets! lol i should have it out for da show in P-dena


i might stop by...im puttin in werk on the elco frame.. finally got them trailing arms now


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

lone star said:


> the big "I" will be there with a couple cars


we rollin out to the show


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> WHOS ALL HITTN UP DA PASADENA SHOW?


We'll be there...


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lone star said:


> the big "I" will be there with a couple cars





impalaniknak63 said:


> we rollin out to the show





streetseen.com said:


> We'll be there...


HELL YEA,,THIS GUNNA BE MY 1ST SHOW OUT HERE BESIDES DA LRM IN DALLAS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> WHOS ALL HITTN UP DA PASADENA SHOW?


will be there


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

brand new fbumper kit $600


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale 22 inch all golds $700


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Any body know where to find some 155/80/13s WITH white walls around town? every shop i call doesnt have em with white walls (already tryed toneys on lockwood) im down for used new anything just not lookin to spind a lot


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

streetseen.com said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Any body know where to find some 155/80/13s WITH white walls around town? every shop i call doesnt have em with white walls (already tryed toneys on lockwood) im down for used new anything just not lookin to spind a lot


WELCOME TO DA CROWD LOL,,THEY STOP MAKEN THEM IDK WHY,,AND IF U DO FIND SOME PEOPLE WANT 300 PLUS,,I REMEBER BACK IN THE DAY THEY WERE 12 DOLLARS A TIRE,,THEN THEY WENT UP TO 22,,THEN TO 30 NOW 60 PLUS A TIRE


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Shorty's Hydraulics
(713) 880-3119

in stock
155/80 r13 Marshal and Milestar... max psi 44lbs... $69.99 ea.
175/70 r14 Hancook... max psi 44lbs... $69.99 ea.

prices on everything are going up, hell even tollit paper went up


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Any body know where to find some 155/80/13s WITH white walls around town? every shop i call doesnt have em with white walls (already tryed toneys on lockwood) im down for used new anything just not lookin to spind a lot


Hit up the homie short dog..... He has fr380, I roll those on my ride... Great looking tires with that old school look...or hit up Coker tires.... Anyway you decide to go.....tires are not cheap anymore........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

V Boy 88 said:


> Shorty's Hydraulics
> (713) 880-3119
> 
> in stock
> ...


EXACTLY all items have fluxuated or gone up in the last 10-20 yrs . a 64 impala used to cost what under 3k no a days a new chevrolet car cost 20k+ thas life.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looking for a mufflershop that can do the full exhaust on an x frame car preferably southeast as its a non runner


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

sic713 said:


> anytime homie.. your car been seen alot.. my homegirl asked me if that car was in katy..see saw yall dippin


 Say sic can you call me for a quote... 2816283202


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

my cutty said:


> Say sic can you call me for a quote... 2816283202


be ready for tuesday...zzztt..zzzzztt


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Shorty's Hydraulics
(713) 880-3119

Accumax solenoids always in stock at Shorty's, just picked up 7 cases yesterday


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Shorty's Hydraulics
(713) 880-3119

New Lowrider Magazine is in









We also have the new Impalas/American Bombs magazine


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Been getting several pm's about tires.......I will take a couple sets of FR380's (155 80 13) to the Hypnotized Carshow this Sunday.

For the guys wanting 14's (175 75 14).....sorry but those are all sold.

One Time Special Price for the local homies.......$300 a set Day Of Show Only 

Anyone interested come see me at the show......


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Damn i remember wen firestones were 55 a set.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Shorty's Hydraulics
(713) 880-3119

175/70R14 Hanncook $69.99 ea.








155/80R13 Milestar $69.99 ea.








155/80R13 Marshall $69.99 ea.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Downy got a two door for sale that will make a good daily...


seen it. not looking for a lo. looking to have some to just jump in and smashed the gas......:sprint:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Ready foe Friday nite dippin.....


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

what u lookin for, i got something u can get in smash the gas and freeze in all at once.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE SOME 32 SERIES DEEP CYCLE BATTS FOR SALE AT A GOOD PRICE?


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

https://www.groupon.com/deals/3-for-6-at-prince-s-hamburgers-131/confirmation?pledge_id=779077


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


> Ready foe Friday nite dippin.....


:shocked:.......


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> :shocked:.......


Friday nite Dipping at Prince's......


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

*Hypnotized Car Show this weekend...*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> seen it. not looking for a lo. looking to have some to just jump in and smashed the gas......:sprint:


the lincoln 97 is ready cold ac 100k miles runs and drives like a champ 3 stacks and its yours


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

does anyone need some factory wheels and tires brand new for a 2011 tahoe the size is p265/70R17 






make me an offer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Big-Tymer said:


> Ready foe Friday nite dippin.....












man down, im stuck


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

jdog78 said:


> what u lookin for, i got something u can get in smash the gas and freeze in all at once.


just hit 100,000 2nd owner elderly owned before me all maintenece records from gmgoodwrench service center.rides like new.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

streetseen.com said:


>


 14 yrs


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

GOT TWO 40FOOT [CONEXS] STORAGE CONTAINERS FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED COULD BE USE AS STORAGE,OFFICE,MAN CAVE, HOME ETC. 3000 OBO EH. 281 739 2360


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

lone star said:


> man down, im stuck


mane what happen bro lol...... i know a good garge door guy....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

impalaniknak63 said:


> mane what happen bro lol...... i know a good garge door guy....


i had a stupid moment. thought i put the car in park and started reaching for my stuff on the passenger floor board. atleast it didnt hit my bumperkit on the other side of the door


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

1014cadillac said:


> GOT TWO 40FOOT [CONEXS] STORAGE CONTAINERS FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED COULD BE USE AS STORAGE,OFFICE,MAN CAVE, HOME ETC. 3000 OBO EH. 281 739 2360


you got a way to move them?


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

impalaniknak63 said:


> does anyone need some factory wheels and tires brand new for a 2011 tahoe the size is p265/70R17
> View attachment 363269
> make me an offer[/QUOTE
> *****SOLD*****


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tomorrow rain or shine.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Is car show rain or shine?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow said:


> Is car show rain or shine?


 Crickets.................


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

I think the flyer says rain or shine we rolling?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

40% rain thru 6pm today =(


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Rain or shine. Cars. Already getting here. No rain in pasadena.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

jdog78 said:


> what u lookin for, i got something u can get in smash the gas and freeze in all at once.


i have something in the works already....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

streetshow said:


> the lincoln 97 is ready cold ac 100k miles runs and drives like a champ 3 stacks and its yours


i just say no to fords.....:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> i just say no to fords.....:uh:


Ha Lmao I guess if you say so


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

streetshow said:


> Ha Lmao I guess if you say so


:roflmao::roflmao::yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

have front and back caddy seat for sale $100 pick up.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

View attachment 363903


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

the back seat.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lot of cars pulling up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Still registering cars till 1pm. Nice outside too. Need any info or directions call. The number on the flyer.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Shyt its nice n sunny out. Now. Perfect.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow said:


> I think the flyer says rain or shine we rolling?


 Cant make it .my tags are out on my trailer Lmfao....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Much needed rain but bad timing........But still had a good time....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Cant make it .my tags are out on my trailer Lmfao....


what you have a trailer home on 13's and switches......

pix............:x:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

[/IMG]lbums/r71/slimsix/Mobile%20Uploads/1316385386.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> what you have a trailer home on 13's and switches......pix............:x:


 Damit! I was waitn till magnificos to bust it out.azzhole.lol


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

Big-Tymer said:


> Much needed rain but bad timing........But still had a good time....


yeah i 2x that we all had fun in the rain im glad i didnt take my car my interior would have been trashed .....:thumbsup:
thanks to all my menbers who showed up in the rain......


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

expensive taste car club trying to stay dry at the show today


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hypnotized CC would like to extend the thanks out to all those that showed up and even the ones that didnt. show was still fun. The weather kept alot of us away but thats understandable. Thankfully it did clear up for at least a little bit. Props to all the clubs and solo riders that brought out their cars to play in the rain. With a only a handfull of people to run organized and host the show we do what we can just to have another event where we can show our rides and hang out.

If anyones got any questions feel free to PM me. We try and make sure everythings taken care of to the best of our abilities.

Props to DJ short dog for mixing it up in the RAIN! true professional right there...

thanks again to all, 14 years aint easy to get to.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


slo said:


> Hypnotized CC would like to extend the thanks out to all those that showed up and even the ones that didnt. show was still fun. The weather kept alot of us away but thats understandable. Thankfully it did clear up for at least a little bit. Props to all the clubs and solo riders that brought out their cars to play in the rain. With a only a handfull of people to run organized and host the show we do what we can just to have another event where we can show our rides and hang out.
> 
> If anyones got any questions feel free to PM me. We try and make sure everythings taken care of to the best of our abilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Heard that theres a 68' fastback hittin the streets soon in pasadena/magnolia area.............yesca


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## STREETSCRAPER (Sep 9, 2011)

The Truth said:


> Heard that theres a 68' fastback hittin the streets soon in pasadena/magnolia area.............yesca


Yes sir!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

streetshow said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


you forgot your trophie whey, ay te la guardo. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

slo said:


> Hypnotized CC would like to extend the thanks out to all those that showed up and even the ones that didnt. show was still fun. The weather kept alot of us away but thats understandable. Thankfully it did clear up for at least a little bit. Props to all the clubs and solo riders that brought out their cars to play in the rain. With a only a handfull of people to run organized and host the show we do what we can just to have another event where we can show our rides and hang out.
> 
> If anyones got any questions feel free to PM me. We try and make sure everythings taken care of to the best of our abilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm lookin for the rear fillers for a 80-92 Cadillac if anyone have any or kno were to get a set, let me know. I need it asap


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

80coupedeville said:


> I'm lookin for the rear fillers for a 80-92 Cadillac if anyone have any or kno were to get a set, let me know. I need it asap


http://www.musselmandist.com/

they're local in the southwest side of town.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

slo said:


> you forgot your trophie whey, ay te la guardo. :thumbsup:


 Lol Orale homie gracias ill say the trim was my trophie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

streetshow said:


> Lol Orale homie gracias ill say the trim was my trophie


lincoln looked good i seen it when u were leaving


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> lincoln looked good i seen it when u were leaving


 Thanks drove it all around town that day


----------



## 80coupedeville (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for lookin out....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

streetshow said:


> Thanks drove it all around town that day


the only way to roll....cant wait to roll mine again


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow said:


> Thanks drove it all around town that day


 U know how we's do's it neeeeeega.every day all day.no weekend ridas here.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> the only way to roll....cant wait to roll mine again


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> U know how we's do's it neeeeeega.every day all day.no weekend ridas here.


:shh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Damit! I was waitn till magnificos to bust it out.azzhole.lol


:x:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 63 impala 2 door for sale 1000 obo
Good parts car or rat rod comes with extra fenders
No motor or trans, no title
As is 
Needs lots of parts
Thats why im posting as parts car 832 577 1731
Call for pics


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

86 buick regal also for sale$ 600 
No motor or trans
Great body n interior
Or $1200 and ill throw a 305 with tranny in the deal
Need the extra room for new toys
832 577 1731


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

wanted 44'' moon roof


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hoppers4life said:


> I have a 63 impala 2 door for sale 1000 obo
> Good parts car or rat rod comes with extra fenders
> No motor or trans, no title
> As is
> ...


does it have ac? how many miles ? whats the lowest price lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> does it have ac? how many miles ? whats the lowest price lol


'06 frame swap?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> '06 frame swap?


if it wasnt owned by a withe person i dont want it i dont want another ****** special loko lmao


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow said:


> if it wasnt owned by a withe person i dont want it i dont want another ****** special loko lmao


 Never seen a withe person....they must have sum bad azz cars!.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> if it wasnt owned by a *withe* person i dont want it i dont want another ****** special loko lmao


so you saying it has to have been owned by a strong flexible twig? te gustan los strong flexible chiles carnal?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> so you saying it has to have been owned by a strong flexible twig? te gustan los strong flexible chiles carnal?


u dont want my porchop you want my chorizo putis


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow said:


> u dont want my porchop you want my chorizo putis


 Wtf is a porchop??????


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ANYBODY HAVE A REINFORCED G BODY REAREND,POSSIBLE CHROME? PM ME


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Wtf is a porchop??????


 Al guero le gusta el atole con el dedo


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

for sale 1600 all gold Ds no tires


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

streetshow said:


> Al guero le gusta el atole con el dedo


 Sorri mi no espeke espanich.lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Sorri mi no espeke espanich.lol!!!!!!!!


pelame el pito entonces mantequilla


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

wheres the party people at...uffin:


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Aug 19, 2011)

impalaniknak63 said:


> wheres the party people at...uffin:



Workin on hwy 6 ....


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

HUSTLETOWN5591 said:


> Workin on hwy 6 ....


me too que paso bro :h5:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> ANYBODY HAVE A REINFORCED G BODY REAREND,POSSIBLE CHROME? PM ME


Shorty is selling some G body chrome, asking $5,500. Chrome includes: spindles, ball joints, tie rods and center link, extanded and molded upper arms, molded lower arms, support braces, trans brace, drive shaft, adjustable trailing arms, and rear end (rear end is reinforced, has power balls, chain bridge hook ups, and back plates). John did all the molding and reinforcing, good quality chrome.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

V Boy 88 said:


> Shorty is selling some G body chrome, asking $5,500. Chrome includes: spindles, ball joints, tie rods and center link, extanded and molded upper arms, molded lower arms, support braces, trans brace, drive shaft, adjustable trailing arms, and rear end (rear end is reinforced, has power balls, chain bridge hook ups, and back plates). John did all the molding and reinforcing, good quality chrome.


IGHT,I APRECIATE IT,ILL HIT HIM UP


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard said:


>


 Ke pasotes con esos zapatotes


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

zapatotes....


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

For riders that are down to wear their tires down, creep down to Mambos on Harrisburg tonight!


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes sir


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> zapatotes....


zapatotes del brown lol


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> For riders that are down to wear their tires down, creep down to Mambos on Harrisburg tonight!


wish mine was rollin :tears:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

streetshow said:


> zapatotes del brown lol


lmao


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> wish mine was rollin :tears:


did you start the tear down.....:dunno:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


> For riders that are down to wear their tires down, creep down to Mambos on Harrisburg tonight!


 any sundays?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

make me an offer.

832 228 0230


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> did you start the tear down.....:dunno:


 No. Bought a "rebuilt" motor & it smokes like a chimney! Gonna have to do a ring job on it & hopefully not a valve job too. She'll be back soon, just hard to work on her with my schedule.


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Anybody kno were to get a good deal on batteries out their. Looken to get 4 but I if can get a deall on 6 ill jump on them.. have 6 for core and an oltima


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Also have a pair of 8" cylinders from CCE liying around, 2 accumax solonoids, 307 olds block and trans., also have a g-body axle, and other misc. parts. Hit me up 832 597 2048 or p.m. my names steve.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

big bodie....
hit me up if u need sum work..
<-sic->


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

sic713 said:


> big bodie....hit me up if u need sum work..
> View attachment 367051
> View attachment 367053
> View attachment 367054
> View attachment 367055


 My nikkas a monsta!


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Heard rumor that we fell off........don't get it twisted...if u don't c us its cuz we don't fuc wit u..............


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Just one more ......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

someone buy this piston pump


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

lone star said:


> someone buy this piston pump


 Wut u askin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

offers...


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

lone star said:


> offers.


 Pm number


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> make me an offer.
> 
> 832 228 0230


:scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Streetshow comming back soon u have asked for it u gona get it .


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> :scrutinize:


 Lol.must have over looked that.


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

hwy6 golden eagle or sum shit good deals


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> No. Bought a "rebuilt" motor & it smokes like a chimney! Gonna have to do a ring job on it & hopefully not a valve job too. She'll be back soon, just hard to work on her with my schedule.


uffin: i had mine going for a min then the starter went out......:banghead:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Heard rumor that we fell off........don't get it twisted...if u don't c us its cuz we don't fuc wit u..............


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> big bodie....
> hit me up if u need sum work..
> <-sic->
> 
> ...


:drama:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> uffin: i had mine going for a min then the starter went out......:banghead:


at least it's an easy fix


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale runs and drives 5.0 serpentine belt . great project she is a beast. asking 2700 obo good stickers


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ready to roll ....this weekend


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ready to roll ....this weekend


 Mayne.....


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

check out the wego build off

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/314988-you-judge.html


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/post-your-rides/368014d1317084089-you-judge-shortys.jpg 

Check out wut my boyz just got out of the oven


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> at least it's an easy fix


true. going to start working on the brakes now. until start comes problem is taken care of. thinking on going with a new complete starter or just the noid. the start still works, but the noid is burnt out. could rebuild the noid not sure on how much of a promblem it would be........:dunno:


----------



## queenjessica (Oct 15, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

******************* THE CLEANER ****************

COMING SOON HITTIN IN THE STREETS OF PASADENA  CADILLAC SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTERIES  ( ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST ):thumbsup::thumbsup: CLEAN SHOW HOPPER:rofl::rofl: 



U BETTER BE READY


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

1986 buick regal for sale $600 cash
Car has no motor or trans
Great body and Interior no rust
Pillow top seats
Call for pictures 832 577 1731


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ready to roll ....this weekend



ballin!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

en lka madre ..... :shocked:


AT1in2009 said:


> ******************* THE CLEANER ****************
> 
> COMING SOON HITTIN IN THE STREETS OF PASADENA  CADILLAC SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTERIES  ( ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST ):thumbsup::thumbsup: CLEAN SHOW HOPPER:rofl::rofl:
> 
> ...


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Got some clean rear quarter cutlass windows-$75. Also have some european front headlights clean-$100


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

P.m. or hit me up 8325972048

Also have other misc. Items


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

streetshow said:


> for sale runs and drives 5.0 serpentine belt . great project she is a beast. asking 2700 obo good stickers


 what year and interior pics


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

RFFR!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


Lord Goofy said:


>


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> true. going to start working on the brakes now. until start comes problem is taken care of. thinking on going with a new complete starter or just the noid. the start still works, but the noid is burnt out. could rebuild the noid not sure on how much of a promblem it would be........:dunno:


the noid is what makes it happen. I would just replace it. If u have $ to burn then get the new one. I have an extra one that has a bad noid on it & I plan on replacing just the noid on it & save it as a spare. Good to have extra parts layin around when messin with bombs. Snatch up what u can, when u can.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

99 lincoln town car for sale 3500 firm
Car has all front and back stress point reinforced, chain bridge,
High lock up on rear suspension, car has a batterie rack for 10 batteries and 3 pumps but set up not included, but will have all springs and cylinders all buyer has to do is install pumps n batts and car would be ready to roll.... Clean car from inside and out, car runs great just have a new project n I lost intrest in this one... For 
More info and pictures call me 832-577-1731 tony


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I have 3 Vizio 32 inch plasma tvs for sale.. Upgraded a few in my house to 47 inch and letting these go for the low!!!! Cash offers or maybe trade for some 13s or 14s.. pm me!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sale pending on one tv...2 left for now


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

all sold..


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

i have the trunk trim for a 64 ss used for sale hit me up 832 387 34 83


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Just a warning for those planning on attending this weekends event at the Pasadena Convention Center. La Porte police dept will have an in house "DWI TASK FORCE" where the arrested folks driving drunk will be taken to the La Porte Police dept and have their blood extracted. Deer Park, La Porte & Pasadena police dept's transporting their arrested to that location. Wife working this Friday night at that location, if you get arrested let her know your layitlow screenname so that I can give a shout out. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats entrapment.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> thats entrapment.


Same thing I told her, glad i quit through that b.s.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep i havent dwi in over 2 yr


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> yep i havent dwi in over 2 yr


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale 2500 obo 96 cartier model pretty clean some scratches and small dents but nothing major. some wear and tear on the interior nothing too bad 160k miles runs and drives great cold ac . great daily


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

goin to be nice out tomorrow nite......we talking bout takin a stroll....


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking for some upper caddy a arms extended let me knw text me at 979 574 0819


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

any one have a headliner board for a 80 fleetwood coupe with the sunroof cut out..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> Just a warning for those planning on attending this weekends event at the Pasadena Convention Center. La Porte police dept will have an in house "DWI TASK FORCE" where the arrested folks driving drunk will be taken to the La Porte Police dept and have their blood extracted. Deer Park, La Porte & Pasadena police dept's transporting their arrested to that location. Wife working this Friday night at that location, if you get arrested let her know your layitlow screenname so that I can give a shout out. :biggrin:



thats good.. keep mutha fuckers from killing someone or their lowrider...
fuck drunk drivers..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> the noid is what makes it happen. I would just replace it. If u have $ to burn then get the new one. I have an extra one that has a bad noid on it & I plan on replacing just the noid on it & save it as a spare. Good to have extra parts layin around when messin with bombs. Snatch up what u can, when u can.


i checked around and found they get stuck and can be unstuck like hydro noids.... a replacement noid is $90 rebuilding a noid is $13. i'm going to see if i can get it unstuck b4 rebuilding or replacing it.. i need to start hitting the swapmeets to find parts....


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Ready to hit the freeway


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> for sale 2500 obo 96 cartier model pretty clean some scratches and small dents but nothing major. some wear and tear on the interior nothing too bad 160k miles runs and drives great cold ac . great daily


nice color :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chevylo97 said:


> any one have a headliner board for a 80 fleetwood coupe with the sunroof cut out..


hit up ordayas in stafford 5th street, they can whip something up for u.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

lone star said:


> nice color :biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


> goin to be nice out tomorrow nite......we talking bout takin a stroll....


So what's the plan? This land yacht is ready to set sail!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> So what's the plan? This land yacht is ready to set sail!


Shit we Rollin dawg.........


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Fryday nite dippin....mayne...


----------



## That 70s Show (Sep 17, 2011)

Anybody know any lowrider cruise spots or park and chill events on Saturday's?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

chevylo97 said:


> any one have a headliner board for a 80 fleetwood coupe with the sunroof cut out..


i know a guy....


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

84 BLAZER said:


> Ready to hit the freeway


ready to hit the freeway?????.....looks like your still missing some pieces lol.. just kidding looking good J


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


> Fryday nite dippin....mayne...


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

waz up who hittin up the show tomorrowuffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

Cut N 3's
rug442


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so where to go for some tire shaving and are they open on sundays???


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

lone star said:


> so where to go for some tire shaving and are they open on sundays???


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Big-Tymer said:


> Fryday nite dippin....mayne...


:h5:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

arabretard said:


>


:rimshot:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> so where to go for some tire shaving and are they open on sundays???


what you have to do is go back in time to 1995 and see a guy named muncie in northside, $5.00 a tire:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> what you have to do is go back in time to 1995 and see a guy named muncie in northside, $5.00 a tire:biggrin:


its for my 63, og hubcaps....come charge the ac for me...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

try nicks on jensen 15.00 each shave tire


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> so where to go for some tire shaving and are they open on sundays???


tonys on lockwood i beleive . think it was like 7 ea tire


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

$moneymaker$ said:


> i have the trunk trim for a 64 ss used for sale hit me up 832 387 34 83


pics?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

slo said:


> tonys on lockwood i beleive . think it was like 7 ea tire


think it's 15 now


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> think it's 15 now


at tonys? did one maybe 5-6 years ago so that may be true. first was 5 then 7 ...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk Exclusively from shortys hydraulics.. fully remote controlled fwd Rev steer left and right, r, b, s-s, and 3 wheel.. has a arms, spindles, and drive shaft drivin rearend..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk Exclusively from shortys hydraulics.. fully remote controlled fwd Rev steer left and right, r, b, s-s, and 3 wheel.. has a arms, spindles, and drive shaft drivin rearend..


u can make a lot of money making this cars


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk Exclusively from shortys hydraulics.. fully remote controlled fwd Rev steer left and right, r, b, s-s, and 3 wheel.. has a arms, spindles, and drive shaft drivin rearend..


:thumbsup:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk Exclusively from shortys hydraulics.. fully remote controlled fwd Rev steer left and right, r, b, s-s, and 3 wheel.. has a arms, spindles, and drive shaft drivin rearend..



:thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

streetshow said:


> u can make a lot of money making this cars


 That's the plan.. in da werks on a patent first..


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

Seen it in person this bitch is bad! ! !


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk Exclusively from shortys hydraulics.. fully remote controlled fwd Rev steer left and right, r, b, s-s, and 3 wheel.. has a arms, spindles, and drive shaft drivin rearend..


that is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk Exclusively from shortys hydraulics.. fully remote controlled fwd Rev steer left and right, r, b, s-s, and 3 wheel.. has a arms, spindles, and drive shaft drivin rearend..


 sick ass fuck..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk Exclusively from shortys hydraulics.. fully remote controlled fwd Rev steer left and right, r, b, s-s, and 3 wheel.. has a arms, spindles, and drive shaft drivin rearend..


:wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

713CADILLACIN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=vQ2w1_Lr1Jk Exclusively from shortys hydraulics.. fully remote controlled fwd Rev steer left and right, r, b, s-s, and 3 wheel.. has a arms, spindles, and drive shaft drivin rearend..


esta chido


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

whats the ticket?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

whats good everybody....im trying to get my frame painted and was wondering if there was anybody in houston that might have a frame rotisseri used that they might not need anymore and wanted to sell....or I was thinking of making one out of two engine stands who knows


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

cutlass euro clip for sale 300 obo


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> whats good everybody....im trying to get my frame painted and was wondering if there was anybody in houston that might have a frame rotisseri used that they might not need anymore and wanted to sell....or I was thinking of making one out of two engine stands who knows


 I know of one for sale. Let me make sure it hasn't been sold.


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

waz up layitlow whatys the damm deal:drama:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Baytown 281 C.C
Will be having a Toy Drive & Car Show 
on Nov 27,2011




more info will be posted soon.......... WIZARD,,


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

woowoo


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

chevylo97 said:


> I know of one for sale. Let me make sure it hasn't been sold.


no you don't sucka ass


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Vegas bound................................................


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

two wheels only


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

SOLD!!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wtf ! Thats nice two door Lincoln


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> Wtf ! Thats nice two door Lincoln



shit and on top of that vert, cant wait to see closer pics of it


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

switches4life said:


> shit and on top of that vert, cant wait to see closer pics of it


 Looks like its newer body style too.mayn got boys sick n d lincoln game...


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

switches4life said:


> View attachment 373150



View attachment 373399


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 373399



:worship:


----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

sic713 said:


>


HOMEBOY PUTTING IN WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 373399


:wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

switches4life said:


> :worship:


there is a few pix up of it in vegas topic.


----------



## KING_JAMES (Mar 9, 2009)

ok so i know i am going to get some shit for this but i need to sell it. It's a CIGARETTE BOAT and i looking to get about $80,000. overall there is about $250,000. in it. i know this is for lolo's but i need this sold you can look it up on Craigslist for pic. look up "CIGARETTE BOAT"


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

1 mo time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

2000 TOWNCAR said:


> Looks like its newer body style too.mayn got boys sick n d lincoln game...


 upgraded 98nup.....convertion is nice


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE A P175/70R/14 WHITEWALL TIRE FOR SALE HIT ME ASAP


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> upgraded 98nup.....convertion is nice


 Nawmsayn


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Baytown 281 c.c 
Share Your Xmas CarShow & Toy Drive
On Nov 27,2011


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rip tony torres.. aka tonka.. from latin kustoms...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

sic713 said:


> rip tony torres.. aka tonka.. from latin kustoms...


RIDE IN PEACE HERMANO


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Rest in Peace ,Our prayers going out to him and his familia..


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

R.I.P. Big Tonka :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sic713 said:


> rip tony torres.. aka tonka.. from latin kustoms...


Rest in Peace, Homie


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

R.I.P. TANKA....


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

R.I.P. TONKA, You will be missed brother.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

R.I.P:angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

NIX CUSTOMS said:


> R.I.P. TONKA, You will be missed brother.


x2:angel:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

R.I.P Tonka..... May u ride in peace


----------



## wfclassics (Jul 1, 2008)

LIKE US ON YOU TUBE http://www.facebook.com/pages/Impalapro/173946279311128


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rip


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> x2:angel:


x3 rest in peace :angel:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

R.I.P :angel: Homie


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

R.I.P:angel:


----------



## bishop79 (Nov 28, 2006)

R I P. Tony AKA Tonka 

You will be forever missed.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry homies, just thought id put it out there... I have 2 virgen frames (just frames) for sale, 1 is for a g-body and the other one is for a 93
Lincoln town car.. Asking $150 obo on each
Also have the rear end to town car $50

Call if u need something 832 577 1731 tony


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

This weekend the family of our fallen member/brother will be having a benefit to help cover funeral expenses Please come out and show some love.Sat Oct 15 from 11:00 am to 2:00 pm7036 Navigation houston tx 77011You can contact me for more info. 7133035056 Nick


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

WE B THERE, to help out in any way possible


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:run:







SNOW,RAIN
Or SHINE<<EVENT WiLL Go ON :wave:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

NIX CUSTOMS said:


> This weekend the family of our fallen member/brother will be having a benefit to help cover funeral expenses Please come out and show some love.Sat Oct 15 from 11:00 am to 2:00 pm7036 Navigation houston tx 77011You can contact me for more info. 7133035056 Nick


uffin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

R.I.P. Sorry for your loss .... our condolences to his family / Latin Kustoms.

From Rollerz Only Houston


----------



## That 70s Show (Sep 17, 2011)

Is anybody riding out to Princes tonight if so what time do y'all meet up.

Condolonces to Latin Kustoms for their loss. God Bless Homies.


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

May You R.I.P. My Brother..Our Condolences to his family nd Latin Kustoms...
So Sorry For Your Loss...God Bless..

Rollerz Only Gulf Coast


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Our Condolonces goes out to Tonka's family and brothers of LATIN KUSTOMS, from the Majestics, Houston:angel:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 373399


Big M SD Chapter


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

That 70s Show said:


> Is anybody riding out to Princes tonight if so what time do y'all meet up.
> 
> Condolonces to Latin Kustoms for their loss. God Bless Homies.



nice ride homie


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*EVERY ONE THANKS FOR YOUR CONDOLONCES FOR TONKA AND HIS FAMILY! PLEASE COME TO THE BENEFIT TOMOROW FROM 11:00 AM TO 2:00 PM AT 7036 NAVIGATION HOUSTON TX 77011 *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*







*


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

hoppers4life said:


> R.I.P Tonka..... May u ride in peace


2x :angel:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


> *EVERY ONE THANKS FOR YOUR CONDOLONCES FOR TONKA AND HIS FAMILY! PLEASE COME TO THE BENEFIT TOMOROW FROM 11:00 AM TO 2:00 PM AT 7036 NAVIGATION HOUSTON TX 77011 *


*THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT!








*


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

HMART1970 said:


> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Eh Nick here the video we did a few months back, el 63 came out bad ass ese! 
http://youtu.be/qPY6yTHyaTs


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

Good Turn Out @ the Latin Kustoms BBQ Benefit...Rollerz Only Send Our Condolences to His Familia,Friends nd his Latin Kustoms Brothers..R.I.P TONKA 

Rollerz Only Gulf Coast


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

elchuco said:


> HMART1970 said:
> 
> 
> > *THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT!
> ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

ReppinTX said:


> Good Turn Out @ the Latin Kustoms BBQ Benefit...Rollerz Only Send Our Condolences to His Familia,Friends nd his Latin Kustoms Brothers..R.I.P TONKA
> 
> Rollerz Only Gulf Coast


:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

elchuco said:


> Eh Nick here the video we did a few months back, el 63 came out bad ass ese! http://youtu.be/qPY6yTHyaTs


 Good lookin out homie.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

i got a rebuild 5.0 engine complete new water pump all new seals with polished intake and a new chrome edelbrook carb the alternator is used but still good can turn it on before buy it askin 500 obo i rebuilt diz engine for my ride but i lost interest on diz junk since the tranny went out 2 days after i got it runnin


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

$moneymaker$ said:


> i got a rebuild 5.0 engine complete new water pump all new seals with polished intake and a new chrome edelbrook carb the alternator is used but still good can turn it on before buy it askin 500 obo i rebuilt diz engine for my ride but i lost interest on diz junk since the tranny went out 2 days after i got it runnin


u gonna part out the car or???


----------



## majico (Sep 28, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## majico (Sep 28, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/316693-73-caprice-vert.html got this for sale in classifieds.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wut:420:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Lovin' this weather......

Friday night dippin' at the usual spot.......riders come thru!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

dj short dog said:


> Lovin' this weather......
> 
> Friday night dippin' at the usual spot.......riders come thru!!


*YOU KNOW IM DOWN....MAMBOS OR PRINCESS? BIG THANKS TO YOU AND YOUR POPS FOR DROPPING BY LAST SATURDAY!*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> *YOU KNOW IM DOWN....MAMBOS OR PRINCESS? BIG THANKS TO YOU AND YOUR POPS FOR DROPPING BY LAST SATURDAY!*


No problem bro...always down for a good cause.

*YOU KNOW IM DOWN....MAMBOS OR PRINCESS?.......*I'm down for either .......let's ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah what u need homie


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

$moneymaker$ said:


> yeah what u need homie


how do the vent window frames look?


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS is having a blowout sale on a few 61-64 Impala items....

*BLOWOUT **SALE*

1964 Impala front bumper guards – pr……………$100 (reg. $155)

1964 Impala rear bumper guards – pr……….……$100 (reg. $155)

1962 Impala front fender ornaments – pr……….....$60 (reg. $115)

1961 Impala front fender ornaments – pr……….....$70 (reg. $100)

1963 Hood emblem assembly……………………..$80 (reg. $102)

1963 Trunk emblem assembly…………………….$75 (reg. $92)

1959 – 64 Impala trunk weatherstrip………………$20 (reg. $27)

1961 Impala fender skirt scuff pads – pr…………..$15 (reg. $25)

1962 Impala fender skirt scuff pads – pr…………..$15 (reg. $25)

1963 Impala fender skirt scuff pads – pr…………..$15 (reg. $25)

1963 – 64 Impala 2dr ht mini weatherstrip kit..…$150 (reg. $225)
*Does doors, roofrails and trunk.


SALE * SALE * SALE * SALE * SALE * SALE * SALE * SALE * SALE * SALE


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

1942 Chevrolet Special Deluxe Convertible in Houston, TX!!! Rough but only one of less than 25 known in existence because of the low production number due to WWII.


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Shop pic...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> View attachment 373150





switches4life said:


> shit and on top of that vert, cant wait to see closer pics of it


las que yo tome carnal en las vegas  es del compa ivan from sd majestics.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> 1942 Chevrolet Special Deluxe Convertible in Houston, TX!!! Rough but only one of less than 25 known in existence because of the low production number due to WWII.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> *YOU KNOW I GO DOWN....BLACK MAMBAS OR A PRINCE? AND THAT GOES FOR ANYONE ELSE AROUND HERE*


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

hit me up homie 832 387 3483


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> 1942 Chevrolet Special Deluxe Convertible in Houston, TX!!! Rough but only one of less than 25 known in existence because of the low production number due to WWII.


how much or is it for sale


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


>


REAL FUNNY BUT YOU KNOW YOU GONNA PAY FOR THAT ONE!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS is having a blowout sale on a few 61-64 Impala items....
> 
> *BLOWOUT **SALE*
> 
> ...



did some one say SALE..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> Big M SD Chapter


:yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

got 8 batteries for sale. absolutely nothing wrong with them, hold a charge just fine. plenty of power as well. they have been painted to match the interior of my Cadillac. this is about the only picture i have of them. letting em go for $400.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

arabretard said:


> got 8 batteries for sale. absolutely nothing wrong with them, hold a charge just fine. plenty of power as well. they have been painted to match the interior of my Cadillac. this is about the only picture i have of them. letting em go for $400.


PM'D


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Big-Tymer said:


> did some one say SALE..........:thumbsup:


I forgot that was your middle name...LOL


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

impalaniknak63 said:


> how much or is it for sale


Not for sale at this time. Hopefully you'll see this one on the streets in a few years. Still gathering all the pieces and accessories before we go at it.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> las que yo tome carnal en las vegas  es del compa ivan from sd majestics.....


esta con madre el lincoln, el primero


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> I forgot that was your middle name...LOL


:yes::naughty:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> Not for sale at this time. Hopefully you'll see this one on the streets in a few years. Still gathering all the pieces and accessories before we go at it.


should be a nice build up and come out nice when done......


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


>


x2 :wow:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

any one got some chrome motors u wanna sell new or used


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> x2 :wow:


:dunno::rimshot::thumbsup:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Anyone selling some 14x7 or 13x7 knock offs with tires?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HEX48 said:


> Anyone selling some 14x7 or 13x7 knock offs with tires?


some one i pasadena is selling some in craigslist


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

streetshow said:


> some one i pasadena is selling some in craigslist


thanks bro


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

regal is FOR SALE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/316934-1985-regal-ltd.html#post14704332


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> esta con madre el lincoln, el primero


en persona esta chingon carnal!!!
:yes:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> :dunno::rimshot::thumbsup:


:loco::biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> Shop pic...


when by the shop yesterday. that black 62 drop............:thumbsup: and the panel wagon in the back............:worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :loco::biggrin:


:yes::roflmao:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*PASADENA-MAGNOLIA-SOUTHWEST/GALLERIA*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:fool2:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGPhDF4IfY


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> :fool2:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGPhDF4IfY


  mine is down again! That motor I just bought is knockin now, so gotta pull it out. Waist of money on that one for sure... Prob just leave her sitting until I can afford the V8 swap or put my old motor back in. It ran good, just had a cracked block. Need someone to TIG weld it for me


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> mine is down again! That motor I just bought is knockin now, so gotta pull it out. Waist of money on that one for sure... Prob just leave her sitting until I can afford the V8 swap or put my old motor back in. It ran good, just had a cracked block. Need someone to TIG weld it for me


damn bro sorry to hear that one. i would put the og motor back in until your able to do the v8 swap. i know someone that does tig welding. i'll get the info and pm it to u......


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Any get togethers on Sat.s? Im down, only dayoff


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

HMART1970 said:


> *PASADENA-MAGNOLIA-SOUTHWEST/GALLERIA*


NICE.................


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Rain or Shine
Show will go On

Awards for Class
and 3 best of show 
by class


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

BTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## UkrainianMenace (Aug 19, 2010)

i will go to that one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> BTTT!!!!!!!


What makes one guy with a Lowrider better than the other guy who has a Lowrider?? Is it because he has a better looking ride?? I think not . The character of a true Lowrider is determined and defined by the sacrifices one makes while trying to build these rolling canvases of art, or, in many cases, their own lifelong dream-come-true on four wheels. 
Joe Ray.

F.A.N'S & F.A.B'S ARE ADMIRERS WHO CAN'T UNDERSTAND WHY EVERYONE ELSE HAS LOVE FOR ME

COMING SOON>>>>>>>>

NEW CLUB>>>>>>

HELL MAYBE EVEN A NEW RIDE!!!!!!!!!

*2011 THE GAME NEEDS CHANGE AND I'M THE MOTHERFUCKING CASHIER

hno:*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

is we rollin this weekend???? ima be in tha lincoln......lets roll


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Anyone know where to get 175/70/14s? I need 4


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

HEX48 said:


> Anyone know where to get 175/70/14s? I need 4


SHORTYS 60 BUCKS


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

ChocolateThriller said:


> SHORTYS 60 BUCKS


Thanks yea they have em. 70 bucks tho.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


>


it was nice seen you out there big homie ...:thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


>


:worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> is we rollin this weekend???? ima be in tha lincoln......lets roll


my mc almost ready, fuck it, ill roll without hydros if i have to


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> is we rollin this weekend???? ima be in tha lincoln......lets roll


Hell yeah..... You already know...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


>


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

HEX48 said:


> Thanks yea they have em. 70 bucks tho.


:yes: as riley say. you got to pay the cost to be the boss....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

switches4life said:


> my mc almost ready, fuck it, ill roll without hydros if i have to


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> is we rollin this weekend???? ima be in tha lincoln......lets roll


:nosad:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEX48 said:


> Anyone know where to get 175/70/14s? I need 4



i can get them for 260 but u gotta pay shipping, so it equals the same price as u will find them local.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> :yes: as riley say. you got to pay the cost to be the boss....





lone star said:


> i can get them for 260 but u gotta pay shipping, so it equals the same price as u will find them local.


I gotem from last minute. 70 a pop.:thumbsup: so i guess im a boss:dunno::uh:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

HEX48 said:


> I gotem from last minute. 70 a pop.:thumbsup: so i guess *im a boss:dunno::uh:*


In your dreams Pedro....In your dreams


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

INIMITABLE said:


> In your dreams Pedro....In your dreams


:burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> In your dreams Pedro....In your dreams


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEX48 said:


> I gotem from last minute. 70 a pop.:thumbsup: so i guess im a boss:dunno::uh:



how times have changed. tires and batteries have gone up in price like 200 percent, just bought a new battery it was 130


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Friday nite dippin.....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for a pair of powerballs n a rev. deepcup , only one lmk cheap


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Foe sale.......Have sum heavy duty Pitt bull triple sealed cylinders that have never been used... With donuts and deep cups....if interested pm me....thanks...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

JUSTDEEZ said:


>


what up


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

Cut N 3's
MAJESTICS'49
:wave: what up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


> Friday nite dippin.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


> Friday nite dippin.....


im'a have take off work and come dippin with u homies


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

13 inch bumper kit for sale 500. 832 228 0230 txt or call, leave msg


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Have a safe n happy holloween to evryone.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

62 grille guard, not going to use it... take reasonable offer. fresh new chrome on original peice. 2 minor imperfections harly noticeable. pm or call me you impala gusy know what they cost repop and og.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

1964 core support fresh new powdercoating semi flat black correct color for originals.

this pecie has been media blasted and powdercoated for a near perfect finsh. only a small tear in sheet metal that does not compromise its use. this is a solid west texas car part. with minimal wear. ill take 90 obo for it... a used one neding work will go for 50-60 easy


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

lone star said:


> 13 inch bumper kit for sale 500. 832 228 0230 txt or call, leave msg


ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

CHEVYLAC!!!,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> CHEVYLAC!!!,
> View attachment 386496


esta chido la trokita guey!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bumperkit still here. possible trade for 44 roof and money???? talk to me


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

switches4life said:


> CHEVYLAC!!!,
> View attachment 386496


WHERE HE GET THAT FRONT CLIP FROM?


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
> 
> Cut N 3's
> MAJESTICS'49
> :wave: what up


what's good big homie!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> esta chido la trokita guey!


grashias mi buen, te la cambio por tu bombita y dos gansitos


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ChocolateThriller said:


> WHERE HE GET THAT FRONT CLIP FROM?


craigslist, and interior too:biggrin:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

theres a candy red one running around on irvington with the same front end on 28s:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> grashias mi buen, te la cambio por tu bombita y dos gansitos


te falto una caja de duvalin y tambien chiclets


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> te falto una caja de duvalin y tambien chiclets


chiclets.:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

WERE EVERYBODY RIDIN AT,,,IM ALWAYS CRUISIN TRYNA FIND ALL DA RIDERS IN HOUSTON


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


:shocked:



Cut N 3's said:


> im'a have take off work and come dippin with u homies


come thru anytime...



IMPALA863 said:


> WERE EVERYBODY RIDIN AT,,,IM ALWAYS CRUISIN TRYNA FIND ALL DA RIDERS IN HOUSTON


Friday night dippin is either Princes Burgers on 59 or Mambos on Harrisburg...:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

dj short dog said:


> :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got any adresses to them?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

jdog78 said:


> theres a candy red one running around on irvington with the same front end on 28s:thumbsup:


damm, got me on the paint, but got his ass on the wheels, these are 30s:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> te falto una caja de duvalin y tambien chiclets


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> damm, got me on the paint, but got his ass on the wheels, these are 30s:biggrin:


30s :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> got any adresses to them?


[h=3]_Mambo_ Parrilla - 6890 _Harrisburg_ Blvd[/h]
Princes Burgers.............3899 Southwest Freeway


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

I need a 81/92 cadillac rwd ,hood ,cheap asap lmk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> 30s :wow:


 yes sir


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm gonna try to cruise with yall next friday. Anyone down to cruise next saturday, the 12th? I might head out to the Niftee 50's meet in Spring? Starting vacation that weekend & I'm ready to ride


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> yes sir


GO TO FLA AND THEY GOT THAT ON CARS,,,,40S ON TRUCKS...............................................................LOL JUZ PLAYIN HOMIE,,,TRUCK LOOKS CLEAN ASS FUCK I DONT LIKE BIG RIMS ON CARS,,,THEY ONLY LOOK CLEAN ON TRUCKS OR SUVS


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Trade 13x7 for 14x7. Just rims
http://houston.craigslist.org/bar/2682179179.html


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

dj short dog said:


> *Mambo Parrilla - 6890 Harrisburg Blvd*
> 
> 
> Princes Burgers.............3899 Southwest Freeway


APRECIATE IT HOMIE,JUZ LEMME KNO IF YAL GUNNA BE THER DIZ FRIDAY AND WAT TIME YAL GET THERE TIL WEN YAL LEAVE,,IMA TRY AND GET OUTTA WORK EARLY


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> I'm gonna try to cruise with yall next friday. Anyone down to cruise next saturday, the 12th? I might head out to the Niftee 50's meet in Spring? Starting vacation that weekend & I'm ready to ride


IM DOWN,IM IN NORTHEAST HOUSTON,,LEMME KNOW


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> yes sir


se mira chingona carnal.se la vas a cambiar al latin x la bomba y los chiclets.lmao


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> CHEVYLAC!!!,
> View attachment 386496


el cartel de los pollitos :guns:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

switches4life said:


> CHEVYLAC!!!,
> View attachment 386496


seen an black fo door chevy truck with same front end today...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> View attachment 386968


did you have to get seat moved backe for you to fit in......


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

awesome to the max


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> GO TO FLA AND THEY GOT THAT ON CARS,,,,40S ON TRUCKS...............................................................LOL JUZ PLAYIN HOMIE,,,TRUCK LOOKS CLEAN ASS FUCK I DONT LIKE BIG RIMS ON CARS,,,THEY ONLY LOOK CLEAN ON TRUCKS OR SUVS


lmao, thanks, dnt get me wrong, im still trying to finish my streetlowlow


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> se mira chingona carnal.se la vas a cambiar al latin x la bomba y los chiclets.lmao


gracias homie, simon se la cambio al latin devolada lol, oye carnal aqui andas? en htown?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

streetshow said:


> el cartel de los pollitos :guns:


que onda senor de los cielos:biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> lmao, thanks, dnt get me wrong, im still trying to finish my streetlowlow


CANT GO WRONG WIT A LOWRIDER:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> gracias homie, simon se la cambio al latin devolada lol, oye carnal aqui andas? en htown?


no carnal ando aca en los pinches woods de NC :biggrin: te wuacho alla en H,Town en navidad!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> what's good big homie!


o u know how WE DO it, lol Gettin da fellas ready for Odessa show,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> no carnal ando aca en los pinches woods de NC :biggrin: te wuacho alla en H,Town en navidad!!!!


andas por los wisachis de carolina?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> seen an black fo door chevy truck with same front end today...


se lo mamastes guey? :wave:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

anyone here have a 2 door parts car, lost some trim pieces during transport on my 85 cadillac ,trim around windshield and some around the door............lmk thank you


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Mayne ready to roll tonite....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> que onda senor de los cielos:biggrin:


Te. Sigo esperando como novia de rancho ... No ****. Aver. Cuando vamos lol


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

streetshow said:


> Te. Sigo esperando como novia de rancho ... No ****. Aver. Cuando vamos lol


wut up foo.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

BLVD BULLY said:


> wut up foo.


:wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> o u know how WE DO it, lol Gettin da fellas ready for Odessa show,


thats what up big homie...:h5:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> andas por los wisachis de carolina?


todavia por aca bro entre los fields de tabaco...


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

any one need some tattoos hit me up i do portraits color black and Grey and all old skool lowrider art


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

impalaniknak63 said:


> any one need some tattoos hit me up i do portraits color black and Grey and all old skool lowrider art


you have some work i can see?


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cut N 3's said:


> you have some work i can see?


yeah check me out on facebook look me up as nick torres you will see a pic of my car or come by the shop 16140 kuykendahl the shop is late nite tattoos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> se lo mamastes guey? :wave:


:rant::wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> :rant::wave:


uffin: call me bro, couldn't answer yesterday was gripping the steering wheel hard while swerving through the arkansas hills hno:


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

CK ME OUT...INK CITY TATTOOS....I DO BLACK AND GRAY FROM FREEHAND TO PORTRAITS....BEEN TATTOOING SINCE 2001....IM CURRENTLY LOCATED ON THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON....INK CITY TATTOOS...1014 CENTERWOOD...832-329-9432....U CAN CK OUT ME ON FACEBOOK....facebook/bigheadstatts.....
ALL MY SCRIPT IS FREEHANDED.....
all freehand.....
















































a cover up...
















GET AT ME IF U NEED TATTOO WORK.....832-329-9432


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

mr_bighead_85 said:


> CK ME OUT...INK CITY TATTOOS....I DO BLACK AND GRAY FROM FREEHAND TO PORTRAITS....BEEN TATTOOING SINCE 2001....IM CURRENTLY LOCATED ON THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON....INK CITY TATTOOS...1014 CENTERWOOD...832-329-9432....U CAN CK OUT ME ON FACEBOOK....facebook/bigheadstatts.....
> ALL MY SCRIPT IS FREEHANDED.....
> all freehand.....
> 
> ...


nice work homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ANYBODY IN HOUSTON HAVE *ALL* LOWER CHROME PIECES FOR A 84 MONTE IN GOOD/DECENT CONDITION,,AND ALSO PASSENGER WHEEL WELL TRIM,,,NEED *ASAP*,GOT CASH IN HAND FOR RIGHT PRICE,,,PM ME​


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

had fun this weekend.....went dippin down westhimer....bojoe.... shortdog..... that70show..... myself..... big"I"houtex.... and frank from impire....had alot of fun


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...xe-2-door-235-powerglide-og.html#post14771539

$1200.00


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i need big body headlights left and right.... corner lights left and right....and chrome front bumper


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> had fun this weekend.....went dippin down westhimer....bojoe.... shortdog..... that70show..... myself..... big"I"houtex.... and frank from impire....had alot of fun


2X :thumbsup: 

Got your merchandise. I'll bring'em to the next "Friday Night Dippin'" gathering.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...s/318223-wrap-arounds-chevrolets-mercury.html

wrap arounds for $


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


thundercats1 said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

thundercats1 said:


> :run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> had fun this weekend.....went dippin down westhimer....bojoe.... shortdog..... that70show..... myself..... big"I"houtex.... and frank from impire....had alot of fun


hell yeah.............:h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> uffin: call me bro, couldn't answer yesterday was* gripping the steering wheel hard *while swerving through the arkansas hills hno:


:barf::uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2687490354.html

my neighbors car.
uffin:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> had fun this weekend.....went dippin down westhimer....bojoe.... shortdog..... that70show..... myself..... big"I"houtex.... and frank from impire....had alot of fun


:thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thinking bout selling my 64 impala project runs and drives mostly everything is there pretty solid asking 3500 hit me up sum body work done 832 563 3783


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

for sale sounds kicker 15 L3's with a ppi sub amp, also complete 90's kit for a caddy, 23 in rims and tiers withe dust plates and lugs fore a 6 lug taho, and 3 CCE pumps 
hit me up on PM if intrested on any of these


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

thundercats1 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

WENS EVERYBODY RIDIN TO DA MAGNIFICOS SHOW NOV 20? OR ANY AFTER HOPS?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

No after hops but I'm not goin home after the show......I'm dipping


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*MAGNIFICOS 2011....LOCKED AND LOADED*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> No after hops but I'm not goin home after the show......I'm dipping


*NOW YOU TALKING PERRITO, I'LL BE TAPPING THE SWITCH AND BUMPING THEM TUNES......*


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> No after hops but I'm not goin home after the show......I'm dipping





HMART1970 said:


> *NOW YOU TALKING PERRITO, I'LL BE TAPPING THE SWITCH AND BUMPING THEM TUNES......*


LEMME KNO WUZUP.IM DOWN FOR SUM 3 WHEELIN


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

looking for some pre-cut springs for the rear and also front springs 2-3-4 tons


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

shortys has them precuts in stock and the coils ..... marcustoms has the front coils ...old stock he trying to get rid of


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

Whats the cruise spot for this week I'm going to try to make it in town on time


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> had fun this weekend.....went dippin down westhimer....bojoe.... shortdog..... that70show..... myself..... big"I"houtex.... and frank from impire....had alot of fun


:banghead: i missed another one


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

pnutbtrcandylac said:


> for sale sounds kicker 15 L3's with a ppi sub amp, also complete 90's kit for a caddy, 23 in rims and tiers withe dust plates and lugs fore a 6 lug taho, and 3 CCE pumps
> hit me up on PM if intrested on any of these


bump for my Prez Beto


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

I still have these 13x7s that I want to trade for 14x7s.
http://houston.craigslist.org/bar/2682179179.html


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Friday night I will be rollin back to brothers pizza...on hwy6 and i10 in the sams club parking lot....anyone wanna roll that where i'll be


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.ondanet.com/cgi-bin/csGuestbook/csGuestbook.cgi?database=Guestbook.db&command=view

commercial on rotation twice an hour on http://www.thebeat713.com & http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Friday night I will be rollin back to brothers pizza...on hwy6 and i10 in the sams club parking lot....anyone wanna roll that where i'll be


 what time and are you staying there or cruising to some where


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Friday night I will be rollin back to brothers pizza...on hwy6 and i10 in the sams club parking lot....anyone wanna roll that where i'll be





Legions Domino said:


> what time and are you staying there or cruising to some where


IS DAT DA ONE NEXT TO I10 AND BELTWAY 8?


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

I need some powder coating done anyone know any good places


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Legions Domino said:


> I need some powder coating done anyone know any good places


hit up slo, he's always getting stuff powder coated.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

pnutbtrcandylac said:


> for sale sounds kicker 15 L3's with a ppi sub amp, also complete 90's kit for a caddy, 23 in rims and tiers withe dust plates and lugs fore a 6 lug taho, and 3 CCE pumps
> hit me up on PM if intrested on any of these


uffin:


----------



## __Shiela__ (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

for sale a Nardi Steering wheel adaptor text 713.248.1759 for pics.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

and look who pops in after all these years


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

talkin bout taken a stroll, tomorrow nite.... to the new Carls Jr's in La Porte.... on the corner of spencer and east blvd...cant see it on the map, its across the street from the walmart....
:biggrin:






http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&l...hnear=Deer+Park,+Texas+77536&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=6


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Big-Tymer said:


> talkin bout taken a stroll, tomorrow nite.... to the new Carls Jr's in La Porte.... on the corner of spencer and east blvd...cant see it on the map, its across the street from the walmart....
> :biggrin:


*CARL JR'S BOUND........









*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Friday night I will be rollin back to brothers pizza...on hwy6 and i10 in the sams club parking lot....anyone wanna roll that where i'll be


shyttttt if only it was an saturday night


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Any of yall looking I have a couple things for sale.

Good condition 350. Just got it checked by a machine shop.
NEW Sanden SD 508 polished compressor. 
64 Radiator
64 Stock springs

Call/text 832-641-6641


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Legions Domino said:


> I need some powder coating done anyone know any good places


yeah, get me whatever your looking want done and can knock it out allong with some other stuff i have pending....


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> http://www.ondanet.com/cgi-bin/csGuestbook/csGuestbook.cgi?database=Guestbook.db&command=view
> 
> commercial on rotation twice an hour on http://www.thebeat713.com & http://www.tejanohitsradio.com
> 
> View attachment 390226


:thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

HMART1970 said:


> *CARL JR'S BOUND........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will not open till the 15


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> IS DAT DA ONE NEXT TO I10 AND BELTWAY 8?


I10 and hwy6 in sams club parking lot


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

rug442 said:


> Will not open till the 15


Pass by last nite had the open sign on... And Parkin lot full....but I could be wrong.....where was this info at so I can call and make sure.....


----------



## __Shiela__ (Oct 20, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> and look who pops in after all these years





Who?  How have you been?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

rug442 said:


> Will not open till the 15





Big-Tymer said:


> Pass by last nite had the open sign on... And Parkin lot full....but I could be wrong.....where was this info at so I can call and make sure.....


:drama:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Big-Tymer said:


> Pass by last nite had the open sign on... And Parkin lot full....but I could be wrong.....where was this info at so I can call and make sure.....


Just stopped by and they said it opens on the 15th.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

HEX48 said:


> Just stopped by and they said it opens on the 15th.


Hold up....well hell


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

Big-Tymer said:


> Pass by last nite had the open sign on... And Parkin lot full....but I could be wrong.....where was this info at so I can call and make sure.....


on the door


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

looks like Mambos....


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

what time at brothers pizza? lmk!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

__Shiela__ said:


> Who?  How have you been?


been cool....chillin....how tha married life treating u...hope all is well


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

impalac said:


> what time at brothers pizza? lmk!!!!


sorry bro i didnt go lastnight....found out i had to work this morning.....so i just chilled....but i will be there tonight bout 8pm


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

i want to thank Sic713 for painting my bbq pit cant go wrong with Sic :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks to Last Minute Customs for giving me a good deal on new trim, emblems,lights bumper,ect. all the stuff i needed new ........:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


 bade azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

badass. first time i seen all golds on a bbq pit.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> i want to thank Sic713 for painting my bbq pit cant go wrong with Sic :thumbsup:


 you welcome homie..you mean for fixing your pit.. since the other body shop had you runny...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>




looks good Meza


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

lol correction, sry Sic, true he corrected alot of errors in the paint,came out real good :h5:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lord Goofy said:


> looks good Meza


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> lol correction, sry Sic, true he corrected alot of errors in the paint,came out real good :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


 :nicoderm:


----------



## __Shiela__ (Oct 20, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> been cool....chillin....how tha married life treating u...hope all is well




It's Been really good, Thank You  We have been married for a little over a year now, Moved to Channelview, still working for Lyondell Basell -Houston..So Far So Good.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Das wuzup....well as u can see nothin has changed in here just a whole lot less traffic


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

*Cali?*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## __Shiela__ (Oct 20, 2011)

Obviously,  

Well good hearing from ya, Later


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

*BUMP:inout:*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


>


looks like him hno:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

With any $40 or more tattoo purchase u or a friend are able to get a free piercing...will be doing this for at least 3months so come get ur free piercings while u can..


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> With any $40 or more tattoo purchase u or a friend are able to get a free piercing...will be doing this for at least 3months so come get ur free piercings while u can..


HOW MUCH DO TOUCHUPS START AT


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

It all depends on how big and how much work ur tattoo requires...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*
LINE UP FOR SATURDAY:

D.J.'s from 11am-1pm
Promesa Mortal from 1-2pm
D.J.'s from 2-3pm
Mikayla Gamboa from 3-330pm
Giana Mijares from 330-4pm
Madalyn Hernandez from 4-430
D.J.'s from 430-5pm
El Ejemplo from 5-6pm

HAPPY THE CLOWN ( http://happytheclown4u.com/aboutus.html )WILL BE SHOWING UP TO ENTERTAIN THE CHILDREN NEAR THE MOONWALK, COME ON OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH US, WE'LL HAVE VEHICLES & MOTORCYCLES ON DISPLAY, BANDS, YOUNG MARIACHI SINGERS & MUCH MORE. KONA ICE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SELLING SNO-CONES. 25% OF WHAT THEY MAKE THAT DAY IS BEING DONATED TO KIDS MEALS HOUSTON. 

100% OF ALL DONATIONS, FUNDRAISING MONEY FROM BRISKET SANDWICH SALE, NEW TOY DONATIONS & NEWBORN THRU YOUNG CHILDREN DONATIONS GOING TOWARDS KIDS MEALS HOUSTON. COMMERCIALS RUNNING TWICE AN HOUR EVERY HOUR TIL THE DAY OF THE EVENT ON WWW.THEBEAT713.COM & WWW.TEJANOHITSRADIO.COM 

THANKS,
GM

*


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

just added all new 72s daytons with new tires:naughty:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> just added all new 72s daytons with new tires:naughty:


really nice


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> just added all new 72s daytons with new tires:naughty:


did u have the all golds for sale ...need the all golds for new project


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> did u have the all golds for sale ...need the all golds for *new project*


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

no i had a set for sale from friend but sold already


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh ok coo bro....pit lookin good....way to rep homie


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

anybody riding tomorrow night?


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> did u have the all golds for sale ...need the all golds for new project


pops has a set of gold center Daytons he might part with, never been rode on i believe they're 13's. make an offer


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone going to odessa....


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

20th annual Jugetes Para el Barrio @ pep boys 909 n. loop west next to whataburger and home depot


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

V Boy 88 said:


> pops has a set of gold center Daytons he might part with, never been rode on i believe they're 13's. make an offer


Need all gold bro...I heard Dayton quit on the gold


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Need all gold bro...I heard Dayton quit on the gold


I MIGHT HAVE THESE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE..................


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice carnal i love gold!


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Need all gold bro...I heard Dayton quit on the gold


i know who has some all golds for sale!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

713CADILLACIN said:


> View attachment 394349
> 20th annual Jugetes Para el Barrio @ pep boys 909 n. loop west next to whataburger and home depot


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone in Houston selling a arms extended molded and chromed preferably new for a 63


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Need all gold bro...I heard Dayton quit on the gold


yes sir tried to get some spinners redone by dayton.Thank your for your inquiry into Dayton wire wheels.
We have discontinued the gold line at the factory. I would recommend looking for a gold platter in your area and talk to them about refurbishing your knock offs. If not I can send you a phone number for a place in California.


Todd Finley
Wire Wheel Expert
Dayton Wire Wheel
115 Compark Rd.
Dayton, Oh. 45459
1-800-862-6000
www.daytonwirewheel.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jdog78 said:


> yes sir tried to get some spinners redone by dayton.Thank your for your inquiry into Dayton wire wheels.
> We have discontinued the gold line at the factory. I would recommend looking for a gold platter in your area and talk to them about refurbishing your knock offs. If not I can send you a phone number for a place in California.
> 
> 
> ...


yep tried to tell ppl a while back. price of gold has sky rocket. or atleast quality gold. they do have some new old stock stuff laying around u just need to talk to the right person at dayton...dayton doesnt redo spinners. they only sell new.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yup Dayton told pops that gold is too high, that its too risky to do something and it get fucked up so they don't offer it


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

If anyone needs a tow to or from the show hit me up ill fix u up with a good price 832 577 1731 tony


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:run:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

good luck to everyone at the show this weekend. see ya next year.. Im wking.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

can you go and buy wristbands during set up?


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

hell naw sold out


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like its going to be a good show


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

84 BLAZER said:


> Looks like its going to be a good show


If ur into big rims n swangers......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats 97.9 for ya


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

BLVD BULLY said:


> If ur into big rims n swangers......


since 97.9 the box took it over it has never been the old joel carmona car show!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

got some ching chngs one set of firestone 175/70/14 and extra set of tires of tires 175/75/14.............................want em gone pm me offer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

show seemed like it had more dumbasses this year than last.


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

jdog78 said:


> since 97.9 the box took it over it has never been the old joel carmona car show!


I remember back n tha day was bad ass show.now its a concert full of retards and sum bullshit cars.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BLVD BULLY said:


> I remember back n tha day was bad ass show.now its a concert full of retards and sum bullshit cars.


 definetly not the show we want to go, but we r forced to go since theres nothing else really happening around here, we need to do something..


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

switches4life said:


> definetly not the show we want to go, but we r forced to go since theres nothing else really happening around here, we need to do something..


Wut can u do.houston is so obsesed with keepn up with trends rather than being them selves..no offense to anyone on here.but put sum stupid shit on a rap video n it will b the newest trend.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

For those that didn't make it to the show you can check out my pictures from the show at www.cadillacphotography.com Keep checking back for the next few days I have over 1500 pictures and it is going to take a while get them all posted.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> definetly not the show we want to go, but we r forced to go since theres nothing else really happening around here, *we need to do something*..





BLVD BULLY said:


> Wut can u do.houston is so obsesed with keepn up with trends rather than being them selves..no offense to anyone on here.but put sum stupid shit on a rap video n it will b the newest trend.


IM DOWN


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Homer Pimpson said:


> For those that didn't make it to the show you can check out my pictures from the show at www.cadillacphotography.com Keep checking back for the next few days I have over 1500 pictures and it is going to take a while get them all posted.


NO PICS OF THE HOP???? I MISSED IT


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

U didn't miss much....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

MIJO65 said:


> got some ching chngs one set of firestone 175/70/14 and extra set of tires of tires 175/75/14.............................want em gone pm me offer


wat size are the ching changs


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> U didn't miss much....


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> U didn't miss much....


Unless u like lambo doors...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

713Lowriderboy said:


> :uh:




that is a damn shame....:nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HOUSTON LOWRIDERS, what has this come to???

how did yall like the show yesterday, well let me tell u what i thought.

41.50 to prereg, an email sent out to be there at 11am. we were there at 11. and saw cars that got there 2 hrs after us getting into the door. finally after raising hell to someone at the door we get in, about 3 hrs after we are supposed to. so much for move in tim confirmation. fast foward to sunday. folks walking all over displays, walking in between cars, folks cutting in line thinkin its cool to cut the beer line and try and buy about 15 drinks not caring about them disrespecting the entire line behind them who had been waiting for 45 mins to buy a drink. wasnt even a lowrider who was buying. car show and concert? no, concert and cars parked in an arena full of people who have no respect for the cars displayed. nothing new. do we (houston lowriders) even need this type of treatment after we pay top dollar to show our cars to support the movement??? needless to say i will never show at that show again, might attend, but after yesterday i dont even car. its time for houston to wake up. there were plenty of of badass rides on display, we (lowriders) can be self sufficient and hold our own event!!! we dont need 97.9 the box to lowride. they need us...........on second thought, no they dont . they have plenty of other cars to take our place, are we really appreciated??? ask yourself. this post will probably upset alot of people. if im wrong or lying, prove it and i will apologize. thanks havea good day.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

switches4life said:


> definetly not the show we want to go, but we r forced to go since theres nothing else really happening around here, we need to do something..





IMPALA863 said:


> IM DOWN



Hope to see you guys there. 20 years of raising money for the kids.... and not our pockets


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

V Boy 88 said:


> Hope to see you guys there. 20 years of raising money for the kids.... and not our pockets
> 
> View attachment 395901


I'll be out of town that weekend but will drop off toys at the next ULA meeting. :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

V Boy 88 said:


> Hope to see you guys there. 20 years of raising money for the kids.... and not our pockets
> 
> View attachment 395901


COUNT ME IN,,EVEN IF MY RIDE IS DOWN ILL BE THER


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> I'll be out of town that weekend but will drop off toys at the next ULA meeting. :nicoderm:





IMPALA863 said:


> COUNT ME IN,,EVEN IF MY RIDE IS DOWN ILL BE THER


:thumbsup: right on guys. hey my ride aint no show car its a 20 footer but she'll be there lol


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> U didn't miss much....





DJLATIN said:


> :nicoderm:





BLVD BULLY said:


> Unless u like lambo doors...


O IGHT I WUZ AT DA SHOW,I JUZ AINT MAKE IT FOR DA HOP,,AND NO LAMBOS,,,STR8 LOWRIDER FOR ME


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

V Boy 88 said:


> :thumbsup: right on guys. hey my ride aint no show car its a 20 footer but she'll be there lol


LOL MINE EITHER BUT I GOTTA DO A COUPLE THINGS TO IT SO I WONT BE ON DA SIDE OF DA ROAD LOL


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

lone star said:


> HOUSTON LOWRIDERS, what has this come to???
> 
> how did yall like the show yesterday, well let me tell u what i thought.
> 
> 41.50 to prereg, an email sent out to be there at 11am. we were there at 11. and saw cars that got there 2 hrs after us getting into the door. finally after raising hell to someone at the door we get in, about 3 hrs after we are supposed to. so much for move in tim confirmation. fast foward to sunday. folks walking all over displays, walking in between cars, folks cutting in line thinkin its cool to cut the beer line and try and buy about 15 drinks not caring about them disrespecting the entire line behind them who had been waiting for 45 mins to buy a drink. wasnt even a lowrider who was buying. car show and concert? no, concert and cars parked in an arena full of people who have no respect for the cars displayed. nothing new. *do we (houston lowriders) even need this type of treatment after we pay top dollar to show our cars to support the movement??? *needless to say i will never show at that show again, might attend, but after yesterday i dont even car. *its time for houston to wake up*. there were plenty of of badass rides on display, we (lowriders) can be self sufficient and hold our own event!!! we dont need 97.9 the box to lowride. *they need us...........on second thought, no they dont . they have plenty of other cars to take our place, are we really appreciated??? ask yourself*. this post will probably upset alot of people. if im wrong or lying, prove it and i will apologize. thanks havea good day.


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

V Boy 88 said:


> :thumbsup: right on guys. hey my ride aint no show car its a 20 footer but she'll be there lol


i'll call you all later for the dj hook ups and young performers. commercial should already be on rotation on both stations, let me call and make sure.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> LOL MINE EITHER BUT I GOTTA DO A COUPLE THINGS TO IT SO I WONT BE ON DA SIDE OF DA ROAD LOL


thats cool, we'll have plenty of cookies, cupcakes, and brownies to load up on


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

V Boy 88 said:


> thats cool, we'll have plenty of cookies, cupcakes, and brownies to load up on


:uh: IM ON A DIET...............LOL JUZ PLAYIN HOMIE


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

gonna get brownie wasted!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

V Boy 88 said:


> gonna get brownie wasted!


THEY GOT THAT SPECIAL INGREDIANT?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

713Lowriderboy said:


> :uh:


nice job with no security running to stop them ignorant fools. surprised no one busted out gats other than in the parking lot.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

lone star said:


> HOUSTON LOWRIDERS, what has this come to???
> 
> how did yall like the show yesterday, well let me tell u what i thought.
> 
> 41.50 to prereg, an email sent out to be there at 11am. we were there at 11. and saw cars that got there 2 hrs after us getting into the door. finally after raising hell to someone at the door we get in, about 3 hrs after we are supposed to. so much for move in tim confirmation. fast foward to sunday. folks walking all over displays, walking in between cars, folks cutting in line thinkin its cool to cut the beer line and try and buy about 15 drinks not caring about them disrespecting the entire line behind them who had been waiting for 45 mins to buy a drink. wasnt even a lowrider who was buying. car show and concert? no, concert and cars parked in an arena full of people who have no respect for the cars displayed. nothing new. do we (houston lowriders) even need this type of treatment after we pay top dollar to show our cars to support the movement??? needless to say i will never show at that show again, might attend, but after yesterday i dont even car. its time for houston to wake up. there were plenty of of badass rides on display, we (lowriders) can be self sufficient and hold our own event!!! we dont need 97.9 the box to lowride. they need us...........on second thought, no they dont . they have plenty of other cars to take our place, are we really appreciated??? ask yourself. this post will probably upset alot of people. if im wrong or lying, prove it and i will apologize. thanks havea good day.


I will never put another car in that show. I did a few years back & people have no respect for the cars or displays. Just look at the fights that happen every year & people get pushed into cars & knock things into cars without regard. This is the first time I've gone in 3 years & in my opinion it's getting worse. It's not a lowrider show anymore. it's a slab & big rim fest. When my car is done, I will not show it there. Personally I'd rather show & support the shows that support the movement &/or good causes. If the lowrider community doesn't support it's own, then it's going to continue to go down hill. Least that's how I see it......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> I will never put another car in that show. I did a few years back & people have no respect for the cars or displays. Just look at the fights that happen every year & people get pushed into cars & knock things into cars without regard. This is the first time I've gone in 3 years & in my opinion it's getting worse. It's not a lowrider show anymore. it's a slab & big rim fest. When my car is done, I will not show it there. Personally I'd rather show & support the shows that support the movement &/or good causes. If the lowrider community doesn't support it's own, then it's going to continue to go down hill. Least that's how I see it......


i agree. i have never been a fan of this show. i only go and show to support my club. hopefully this years event is an eye opener for some of the blinded. why do we have to pay TOP DOLLAR. and by top dollar i dont mean im complaining about the 40 bucks. but entry is slowly rising. if i remember right LRM shows used to be what, 35 prereg, 45 or 50 day of show? how many lowriders were there....with bikes included, id say about 200? shit instead of lining pockets with cash, u know how much food and drink can be bought with 200 entry fees. do the math. we can have our own event. perhaps at a stadium outdoors. folks can set up booths to market their businesses, swap meet, car show, bbq, and a good time, all in 1. and for those who want that competitive aspect, even hand out some trophies. true, this show is the biggest, and say "its our only one left" but all great things were once just an idea.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lone star said:


> HOUSTON LOWRIDERS, what has this come to???
> 
> how did yall like the show yesterday, well let me tell u what i thought.
> 
> 41.50 to prereg, an email sent out to be there at 11am. we were there at 11. and saw cars that got there 2 hrs after us getting into the door. finally after raising hell to someone at the door we get in, about 3 hrs after we are supposed to. so much for move in tim confirmation. fast foward to sunday. folks walking all over displays, walking in between cars, folks cutting in line thinkin its cool to cut the beer line and try and buy about 15 drinks not caring about them disrespecting the entire line behind them who had been waiting for 45 mins to buy a drink. wasnt even a lowrider who was buying. car show and concert? no, concert and cars parked in an arena full of people who have no respect for the cars displayed. nothing new. do we (houston lowriders) even need this type of treatment after we pay top dollar to show our cars to support the movement??? needless to say i will never show at that show again, might attend, but after yesterday i dont even car. its time for houston to wake up. there were plenty of of badass rides on display, we (lowriders) can be self sufficient and hold our own event!!! we dont need 97.9 the box to lowride. they need us...........on second thought, no they dont . they have plenty of other cars to take our place, are we really appreciated??? ask yourself. this post will probably upset alot of people. if im wrong or lying, prove it and i will apologize. thanks havea good day.


i agree..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> I will never put another car in that show. I did a few years back & people have no respect for the cars or displays. Just look at the fights that happen every year & people get pushed into cars & knock things into cars without regard. This is the first time I've gone in 3 years & in my opinion it's getting worse. It's not a lowrider show anymore. it's a slab & big rim fest. When my car is done, I will not show it there. Personally I'd rather show & support the shows that support the movement &/or good causes. If the lowrider community doesn't support it's own, then it's going to continue to go down hill. Least that's how I see it......


Thanks for coming by and supporting our fundraiser. we reached lower end of the goal even though folks thought it was going to rain saturday. good calm crowd and good music. we didn't plan to have it on the same weekend as los magnificos since we didn't know it was the same weekend on the date that was picked. got some complaints and whining about us picking the saturday, but do i give a shit? nope, we do it for the community and any fundraiser, benefit or toydrive will be for the community. no attaboys sought for, nor no limelight, just do it to help others. thanks to the folks that showed up to support www.KidsMealsHouston.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Love...-soldier-killed-in-Afghanistan-134185118.html

R.I.P.

..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> i agree. i have never been a fan of this show. i only go and show to support my club. hopefully this years event is an eye opener for some of the blinded. why do we have to pay TOP DOLLAR. and by top dollar i dont mean im complaining about the 40 bucks. but entry is slowly rising. if i remember right LRM shows used to be what, 35 prereg, 45 or 50 day of show? how many lowriders were there....with bikes included, id say about 200? shit instead of lining pockets with cash, u know how much food and drink can be bought with 200 entry fees. do the math. we can have our own event. perhaps at a stadium outdoors. folks can set up booths to market their businesses, *swap meet*, car show, bbq, and a good time, all in 1. and for those who want that competitive aspect, even hand out some trophies. true, this show is the biggest, and say "its our only one left" but all great things were once just an idea.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

x2000


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

lone star said:


> HOUSTON LOWRIDERS, what has this come to???
> 
> how did yall like the show yesterday, well let me tell u what i thought.
> 
> 41.50 to prereg, an email sent out to be there at 11am. we were there at 11. and saw cars that got there 2 hrs after us getting into the door. finally after raising hell to someone at the door we get in, about 3 hrs after we are supposed to. so much for move in tim confirmation. fast foward to sunday. folks walking all over displays, walking in between cars, folks cutting in line thinkin its cool to cut the beer line and try and buy about 15 drinks not caring about them disrespecting the entire line behind them who had been waiting for 45 mins to buy a drink. wasnt even a lowrider who was buying. car show and concert? no, concert and cars parked in an arena full of people who have no respect for the cars displayed. nothing new. do we (houston lowriders) even need this type of treatment after we pay top dollar to show our cars to support the movement??? needless to say i will never show at that show again, might attend, but after yesterday i dont even car. its time for houston to wake up. there were plenty of of badass rides on display, we (lowriders) can be self sufficient and hold our own event!!! we dont need 97.9 the box to lowride. they need us...........on second thought, no they dont . they have plenty of other cars to take our place, are we really appreciated??? ask yourself. this post will probably upset alot of people. if im wrong or lying, prove it and i will apologize. thanks havea good day.


i agree 100% im down to do somenthing like that


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


>


:rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


>


IS THERE ANY SWAPMEET AROUND HERE THAT SELLS BUNCH OF CAR PARTS?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> IS THERE ANY SWAPMEET AROUND HERE THAT SELLS BUNCH OF CAR PARTS?


think the next best one is in feb out there in dallas. autorama this week has a swapmeet indoors, not the best but you find some good stuff once in a while.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> think the next best one is in feb out there in dallas. autorama this week has a swapmeet indoors, not the best but you find some good stuff once in a while.


WHERES DA ONE IN HOUSTON LOCATED?


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

I agree wit homeboy fuck magnificos


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

My input is Actions speak louder than words..... Do it... get the movement jumping..ive tried plenty of time these last 7 yrs of that idea...now im on cruise control.


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

Lord Goofy said:


> My input is Actions speak louder than words..... Do it... get the movement jumping..ive tried plenty of time these last 7 yrs of that idea...now im on cruise control.


X2.theres always talkn but no action..theres been plenty of good cruisin spots,but its always people cryn its too far or sum other bs excuse.everyone talkn bout how down they are n they more a rider than tha other person......so y the lowrider scene so lame in houston.........people need to get off all the hattn n dick ridn n stick to wut its about,ridn........


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

Mr.Eriko said:


> I agree wit homeboy fuck magnificos


I been said that.aint attented one in 4 yrs.....its a bs lame as show....its a big ass concert n swanger fest.....97.9 fucd up a good show..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


> My input is Actions speak louder than words..... Do it... get the movement jumping..ive tried plenty of time these last 7 yrs of that idea...now im on cruise control.


up until the past few months i used to push the idea of a hangout once a month and a ride down westheimer. a few showed up. one time it got pretty good. the taco cabana on hwy6 thing was good a couple times. recently bigtymer , bojoe, and short dog have always pushed the idea of friday night dippin. its always a handful of cars, usually like 6 or less. but soon as november comes around and a show charges 40 bucks, all these lowriders come out the wood works, i dont understand it. i know folks have families, work, school, other shit going on, but if events are planned and well organized, it will work. i am willing to help. this has nothing to do with clubs or ego, or drama, or leaders and followers. it has to do with houston lowriding in general!!! what the hell happened to it!!! if we spend our money in the community it will be given back to us in another form. if we give our money to 97.9. what do we get?????!!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

V Boy 88 said:


> Hope to see you guys there. 20 years of raising money for the kids.... and not our pockets
> 
> View attachment 395901


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Lord Goofy said:


> My input is Actions speak louder than words..... Do it... get the movement jumping..ive tried plenty of time these last 7 yrs of that idea...now im on cruise control.


Know what you mean Goof! Everyone is still going to keep going. Excuse is that there are no big shows anymore. They need us more than we need them, that's what people lose sight of. ULA had a PICNIC a few years back on the same day of the show....it had an effect. That's the whole point of the ULA and HLC....to stay UNITED! Stronger when you stick together.


----------



## TxChivo72 (Jan 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lone star*  
HOUSTON LOWRIDERS, what has this come to???

how did yall like the show yesterday, well let me tell u what i thought.

41.50 to prereg, an email sent out to be there at 11am. we were there at 11. and saw cars that got there 2 hrs after us getting into the door. finally after raising hell to someone at the door we get in, about 3 hrs after we are supposed to. so much for move in tim confirmation. fast foward to sunday. folks walking all over displays, walking in between cars, folks cutting in line thinkin its cool to cut the beer line and try and buy about 15 drinks not caring about them disrespecting the entire line behind them who had been waiting for 45 mins to buy a drink. wasnt even a lowrider who was buying. car show and concert? no, concert and cars parked in an arena full of people who have no respect for the cars displayed. nothing new. do we (houston lowriders) even need this type of treatment after we pay top dollar to show our cars to support the movement??? needless to say i will never show at that show again, might attend, but after yesterday i dont even car. its time for houston to wake up. there were plenty of of badass rides on display, we (lowriders) can be self sufficient and hold our own event!!! we dont need 97.9 the box to lowride. they need us...........on second thought, no they dont . they have plenty of other cars to take our place, are we really appreciated??? ask yourself. this post will probably upset alot of people. if im wrong or lying, prove it and i will apologize. thanks havea good day. 

I stopped going to this "car show" back in 02 and I see nothing has changed, (but more fight's) I do agree something has to be done for Lowriders


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> WHERES DA ONE IN HOUSTON LOCATED?


george r brown convention center.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Will be at this one this coming Sunday posted up with the bomb. :nicoderm:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

63RIVI said:


> Know what you mean Goof! Everyone is still going to keep going. Excuse is that there are no big shows anymore. They need us more than we need them, that's what people lose sight of. ULA had a PICNIC a few years back on the same day of the show....it had an effect. That's the whole point of the ULA and HLC....to stay UNITED! Stronger when you stick together.


I agree with the whole idea about being united. I dont blame Los magnificos..its a car show that comes once a year. if we have any one to blame its ourselves for not getting Houston back on the scene. I have not been to a show or hangout since may. My first time to not show at Los magnifcos since ive first showed in 96. It has nothing to do with the car show. i like the show but This how i feel about houston lowriding right now


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 396142
> 
> 
> Will be at this one this coming Sunday posted up with the bomb. :nicoderm:


x2 Empire will be there


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

63RIVI said:


> Know what you mean Goof! Everyone is still going to keep going. Excuse is that there are no big shows anymore. They need us more than we need them, that's what people lose sight of. ULA had a PICNIC a few years back on the same day of the show....it had an effect. That's the whole point of the ULA and HLC....to stay UNITED! Stronger when you stick together.


Yup my pops was banded from the show a few years back, so we said fuckem and we had a lil picnic for the people that didn't wanna go to the show. A lot of people complain about the show but they still run back to it. 

If you're curious as to why shorty was band from the show its cause supposedly they have hop rules, but the only rule they enforce is "3 to make a class" or the prize money is cut in half. So if one guy hops they keep 3rd, 2nd, and half of first. One guy drove from Dallas to Corpus Christy and won $50. But they didn't like my pops making them pay up so he was band for pushing for a change


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

V Boy 88 said:


> Yup my pops was banded from the show a few years back, so we said fuckem and we had a lil picnic for the people that didn't wanna go to the show. A lot of people complain about the show but they still run back to it.
> 
> If you're curious as to why shorty was band from the show its cause supposedly they have hop rules, but the only rule they enforce is "3 to make a class" or the prize money is cut in half. So if one guy hops they keep 3rd, 2nd, and half of first. One guy drove from Dallas to Corpus Christy and won $50. But they didn't like my pops making them pay up so he was band for pushing for a change



Yes sir!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 395892



This is what TRUE Lowriding is about....helping the kids and families in need! Instead of going to a show where they fill there own pockets....go to the one that gives back to the community and not there own pockets! THIS IS WHAT WE SHOULD BE SUPPORTING!


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

I wasthink talking with somethe one theguy other dayday and iI told them You know I think its interesting as to why they charged 41.50 and not 40.00 my guess is there is an online fee and instead of paying it they charged you guys. Every penny counts right? I was told I should know that being that we own our own bussiness. But the difference is we have overhead and LosMag doesent the Box pays for everything. All entry fees and booth profit is their profit (the Box gets ticket sales). So when they don't pay out its more money in their pocket. They make a good 30k on that show, in my opinion they should pay out better cash prizes. I'M JUST SAYIN


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

63RIVI said:


> This is what TRUE Lowriding is about....helping the kids and families in need! Instead of going to a show where they fill there own pockets....go to the one that gives back to the community and not there own pockets! THIS IS WHAT WE SHOULD BE SUPPORTING!


that's what we did this past saturday. that's what baytown is doing this weekend and that's what shorty is doing on dec. 4th. i'll be at this one coming sunday but won't make shorty's due to previous plans with the fam. our crew of dj's will be out there spinning for it though.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

63RIVI said:


> This is what TRUE Lowriding is about....helping the kids and families in need! Instead of going to a show where they fill there own pockets....go to the one that gives back to the community and not there own pockets! THIS IS WHAT WE SHOULD BE SUPPORTING!


Well said. 100% of money raised goes to the community, we don't even use any to put gas in our cars on christmas. Gas money comes out our own pockets. Instead of giving the money and toys to a charity where you don't really know where it goes to we go out and give it straight to the people. For 20the years that's how its been and it will continue to be that way


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

V Boy 88 said:


> I wasthink talking with somethe one theguy other dayday and iI told them You know I think its interesting as to why they charged 41.50 and not 40.00 my guess is there is an online fee and instead of paying it they charged you guys. Every penny counts right? I was told I should know that being that we own our own bussiness. But the difference is we have overhead and LosMag doesent the Box pays for everything. All entry fees and booth profit is their profit (the Box gets ticket sales). So when they don't pay out its more money in their pocket. They make a good 30k on that show, in my opinion they should pay out better cash prizes. I'M JUST SAYIN


paypal charges 3% on transactions. i thought it was funny that the buyer has to pick up that tab, when usually its the seller. theres ways around not paying the 3% tax, but paypal will not back you, if the deal goes sour


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

lone star said:


> i agree. i have never been a fan of this show. i only go and show to support my club. hopefully this years event is an eye opener for some of the blinded. why do we have to pay TOP DOLLAR. and by top dollar i dont mean im complaining about the 40 bucks. but entry is slowly rising. if i remember right LRM shows used to be what, 35 prereg, 45 or 50 day of show? how many lowriders were there....with bikes included, id say about 200? shit instead of lining pockets with cash, u know how much food and drink can be bought with 200 entry fees. do the math. we can have our own event. perhaps at a stadium outdoors. folks can set up booths to market their businesses, swap meet, car show, bbq, and a good time, all in 1. and for those who want that competitive aspect, even hand out some trophies. true, this show is the biggest, and say "its our only one left" but all great things were once just an idea.



I agree with you on somethings. Get with me and we can do a lowrider only car show next year. I am open to ideas and improving our way of life. I am out supporting any lowrider events as much as possible, so I dont post on here too much. 

Juan KT 832-499-7112


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

V Boy 88 said:


> Well said. 100% of money raised goes to the community, we don't even use any to put gas in our cars on christmas. Gas money comes out our own pockets. Instead of giving the money and toys to a charity where you don't really know where it goes to we go out and give it straight to the people. For 20the years that's how its been and it will continue to be that way


 :h5:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


> My input is Actions speak louder than words..... Do it... get the movement jumping..ive tried plenty of time these last 7 yrs of that idea...now im on cruise control.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess the people have spoken


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

lone star said:


> up until the past few months i used to push the idea of a hangout once a month and a ride down westheimer. a few showed up. one time it got pretty good. the taco cabana on hwy6 thing was good a couple times. recently bigtymer , bojoe, and short dog have always pushed the idea of friday night dippin. its always a handful of cars, usually like 6 or less. but soon as november comes around and a show charges 40 bucks, all these lowriders come out the wood works, i dont understand it. i know folks have families, work, school, other shit going on, but if events are planned and well organized, it will work. i am willing to help. this has nothing to do with clubs or ego, or drama, or leaders and followers. it has to do with houston lowriding in general!!! what the hell happened to it!!! if we spend our money in the community it will be given back to us in another form. if we give our money to 97.9. what do we get?????!!!!


Guess some just in it for the trophy? I'd rather ride & be seen on the streets & than in a show any day. My car isn't show quality yet, but when it is, I'll still be in the streets! Drive mine around town & to work a few times a week. I work most weekends, but if something is planned I can try to get off. I'm down to get the movement going again cuz right now its not moving too much. It will never be as big as it once was, but if those who are still into & have a rolling lowrider or bomb would hit the streets & ride, I believe it would start to make a difference. I'll be off early this friday....who's down to ride???


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn aint been this much action in here n months.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

V Boy 88 said:


> Yup my pops was banded from the show a few years back, so we said fuckem and we had a lil picnic for the people that didn't wanna go to the show. A lot of people complain about the show but they still run back to it.
> 
> If you're curious as to why shorty was band from the show its cause supposedly they have hop rules, but the only rule they enforce is "3 to make a class" or the prize money is cut in half. So if one guy hops they keep 3rd, 2nd, and half of first. One guy drove from Dallas to Corpus Christy and won $50. But they didn't like my pops making them pay up so he was band for pushing for a change


Really??


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

INIMITABLE said:


> Guess some just in it for the trophy? I'd rather ride & be seen on the streets & than in a show any day. My car isn't show quality yet, but when it is, I'll still be in the streets! Drive mine around town & to work a few times a week. I work most weekends, but if something is planned I can try to get off. I'm down to get the movement going again cuz right now its not moving too much. It will never be as big as it once was, but if those who are still into & have a rolling lowrider or bomb would hit the streets & ride, I believe it would start to make a difference. I'll be off early this friday....who's down to ride???


No trailer queens....what's the fun in building something you can't drive around. When mine gets done it's going to be straight cruising.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

The letter gives another excuse but the argument about their rules is what got Joey mad. She threw a rule book at him and told to read these before he comes back. So he read them in front of her and told her that they didn't inspect anyones cars to see if they conformed to the rules, so how can you only enforce the one rule that puts money in your pocket?.... and now my Godmother Helen and Godsister Joey have band Shorty's Hydraulics and anyone affiliated with us


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

woo woo


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

713ridaz said:


> woo woo


Hit me up, need some parts for my next lowrider.


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

it sucks remember when carshows used to give bad ass trophies instead of boring ass generic plaques :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

713ridaz said:


> woo woo



its the maa-iii--llll maaaa--annnnn:roflmao:

you know how it goes


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree with ya ..its not the same


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Im with ya its not the same


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Im with ya its not the same


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Share your Xmas
Toy drive & car show Sunday Nov 27
@ 1700 Decker Dr. In Baytown
Help us put a smile on a kid this
Xmas,,,,,,Awards for clasifications
Hope to see All my Low Rider Brothers
and Sisters and also everyone else


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 396142
> 
> 
> Will be at this one this coming Sunday posted up with the bomb. :nicoderm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

i roberto g, shall organize another cruise..........either youre ridin or youre not :| ................................updates coming soon


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Lets make something happen, baytown here we come!!!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm riding Friday night. Who's down with me?


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

i had heard (from a friend in radio business) that the magnificos sold the rights to joel carmona car show to 97.9 the box.thats why its promoted so much by them.when it was lowriders in there it was always packed with cars.know theres alot of empty room all over the place.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

lone star said:


> HOUSTON LOWRIDERS, what has this come to???
> 
> how did yall like the show yesterday, well let me tell u what i thought.
> 
> 41.50 to prereg, an email sent out to be there at 11am. we were there at 11. and saw cars that got there 2 hrs after us getting into the door. finally after raising hell to someone at the door we get in, about 3 hrs after we are supposed to. so much for move in tim confirmation. fast foward to sunday. folks walking all over displays, walking in between cars, folks cutting in line thinkin its cool to cut the beer line and try and buy about 15 drinks not caring about them disrespecting the entire line behind them who had been waiting for 45 mins to buy a drink. wasnt even a lowrider who was buying. car show and concert? no, concert and cars parked in an arena full of people who have no respect for the cars displayed. nothing new. do we (houston lowriders) even need this type of treatment after we pay top dollar to show our cars to support the movement??? needless to say i will never show at that show again, might attend, but after yesterday i dont even car. its time for houston to wake up. there were plenty of of badass rides on display, we (lowriders) can be self sufficient and hold our own event!!! we dont need 97.9 the box to lowride. they need us...........on second thought, no they dont . they have plenty of other cars to take our place, are we really appreciated??? ask yourself. this post will probably upset alot of people. if im wrong or lying, prove it and i will apologize. thanks havea good day.


 x5000


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

BLVD BULLY said:


> If ur into big rims n swangers......










:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Latin Fantasy Car Club commercial now on rotation @ www.tejanohitsradio.com & www.thebeat713.com twice an hour up until the day of the show.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

jdog78 said:


> :dunno:


them dudes are cool people


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> i roberto g, shall organize another cruise..........either youre ridin or youre not :| ................................updates coming soon


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

jdog78 said:


> i had heard (from a friend in radio business) that the magnificos sold the rights to joel carmona car show to 97.9 the box.thats why its promoted so much by them.when it was lowriders in there it was always packed with cars.*know theres alot of empty room all over the place*.


Where was all this empty room at? There was over 600 cars in there, whether you like the cars, crowd etc is a different discussion but you can't honestly say the numbers aren't there.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

I didn't go to the show this year or the last. From what I heard I didn't miss much. There is always a big turn out at the Magnificos show than any other show in Houston. Why? Is it because of the venue, promotion wise, concert? Why does everyone want to show at the Magnificos but not at the smaller shows? I enjoy the smaller shows because you can walk around and kick it with everyone with no worries. Support all shows big or small.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> I'm riding Friday night. Who's down with me?


uffin:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MAN DO I GOTTA TEACH YALL HOW WE RIDE IN FLA????? LOL JUZ PLAYIN,,,IM DOWN WHEN IM OFF,BUT IM BARLY OFF FRI AND SAT


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Homer Pimpson said:


> Where was all this empty room at? There was over 600 cars in there, whether you like the cars, crowd etc is a different discussion but you can't honestly say the numbers aren't there.


.i stopped going 4 years ago.so this past show i dont know.but last time when i went there was alot of empty room left over in the back they just closed it off with curtains.and it was mostly people advertising there business there..


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

TTT


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> them dudes are cool people


they cool i was just using the pic as a example


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Six4 said:


> Any of yall looking I have a couple things for sale.
> 
> Good condition 350. Just got it checked by a machine shop.
> NEW Sanden SD 508 polished compressor.
> ...


Going to add these valve covers. Went with a crate engine that has center bolt covers.

FOR SALE: NEW Billet Specialties ball millled valve covers and raised billet hold downs. Fits chevy small blocks with perimeter bolts. $120


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)

There is no cruising spots in Houston cuz there's a lot of dumb asses that don't know how to act. It ain't worth the risk.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

~nip/tuck~ said:


> There is no cruising spots in Houston cuz there's a lot of dumb asses that don't know how to act. It ain't worth the risk.


I CRUISE EVERYDAY TO WORK AND BACK IN DA MONTE AND I JUZ GET TOLD TO HIT DA SWITCHS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

thundercats1 said:


> Im with ya its not the same


 will be there 4 sure homie


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

~nip/tuck~ said:


> There is no cruising spots in Houston cuz there's a lot of dumb asses that don't know how to act. It ain't worth the risk.


Should be no risk if u ride legit. If not, then that's ur fault. As long as u don't post up with truckers & ricers, its usually pretty chill. All H-Town doesn't have to cruise at same time but if 5-10 get together on different areas & ride. To me that'd be enough to get more people out & show that lowrider cruising can be drama free. Most of us r older & more mature now & can cruise responsibly.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

jdog78 said:


> x5000


 I AGREE BRO I COULDNT EVEN ENJOY THE SO BECAUSE I HAD DUMB ASS PEOPLE STEEPING IN MY DISPLAY ANT I HAD A FEW DUMB ASS PEOPLE TRYING TO SIT IN MY CAR ...NO RESPECT FOR HOW HARD WE WORK TO KEEP ARE CARS THIS CLEAN .......WE NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND DO ARE OWN SHOW ON THE SAME DAY JUST FOR LOWRIDERS!


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

V Boy 88 said:


> Hope to see you guys there. 20 years of raising money for the kids.... and not our pockets
> View attachment 395901


Rollerz Only Gulf Coast,Tx will be there...Hope to See everyone out there..!!


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

lone star said:


> HOUSTON LOWRIDERS, what has this come to???
> 
> how did yall like the show yesterday, well let me tell u what i thought.
> 
> 41.50 to prereg, an email sent out to be there at 11am. we were there at 11. and saw cars that got there 2 hrs after us getting into the door. finally after raising hell to someone at the door we get in, about 3 hrs after we are supposed to. so much for move in tim confirmation. fast foward to sunday. folks walking all over displays, walking in between cars, folks cutting in line thinkin its cool to cut the beer line and try and buy about 15 drinks not caring about them disrespecting the entire line behind them who had been waiting for 45 mins to buy a drink. wasnt even a lowrider who was buying. car show and concert? no, concert and cars parked in an arena full of people who have no respect for the cars displayed. nothing new. do we (houston lowriders) even need this type of treatment after we pay top dollar to show our cars to support the movement??? needless to say i will never show at that show again, might attend, but after yesterday i dont even car. its time for houston to wake up. there were plenty of of badass rides on display, we (lowriders) can be self sufficient and hold our own event!!! we dont need 97.9 the box to lowride. they need us...........on second thought, no they dont . they have plenty of other cars to take our place, are we really appreciated??? ask yourself. this post will probably upset alot of people. if im wrong or lying, prove it and i will apologize. thanks havea good day.


I agree with you...We all need to come together and REALLY GET THIS LOWRIDER MOVEMENT BACK ON THE RIGHT TRACK AGAIN...!!!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> Should be no risk if u ride legit. If not, then that's ur fault. As long as u don't post up with truckers & ricers, its usually pretty chill. All H-Town doesn't have to cruise at same time but if 5-10 get together on different areas & ride. To me that'd be enough to get more people out & show that lowrider cruising can be drama free. Most of us r older & more mature now & can cruise responsibly.


X2 SHITS TIGHT WHEN A BUNCH OF RIDERS RIDE ALL AT ONCE,,EVERYBODY BREAK DER NECKS TRYNA LOOK THIS WUZ WEN I WENT BACK TO FLA RIDIN WIT A ALOTTA HOMIES,,,THEY STILL DOIN IT EVERY WEEK,,IM SURE WE CAN ALL DO SOMTHIN


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> HOUSTON LOWRIDERS, what has this come to???
> 
> how did yall like the show yesterday, well let me tell u what i thought.
> 
> 41.50 to prereg, an email sent out to be there at 11am. we were there at 11. and saw cars that got there 2 hrs after us getting into the door. finally after raising hell to someone at the door we get in, about 3 hrs after we are supposed to. so much for move in tim confirmation. fast foward to sunday. folks walking all over displays, walking in between cars, folks cutting in line thinkin its cool to cut the beer line and try and buy about 15 drinks not caring about them disrespecting the entire line behind them who had been waiting for 45 mins to buy a drink. wasnt even a lowrider who was buying. car show and concert? no, concert and cars parked in an arena full of people who have no respect for the cars displayed. nothing new. do we (houston lowriders) even need this type of treatment after we pay top dollar to show our cars to support the movement??? needless to say i will never show at that show again, might attend, but after yesterday i dont even car. its time for houston to wake up. there were plenty of of badass rides on display, we (lowriders) can be self sufficient and hold our own event!!! we dont need 97.9 the box to lowride. they need us...........on second thought, no they dont . they have plenty of other cars to take our place, are we really appreciated??? ask yourself. this post will probably upset alot of people. if im wrong or lying, prove it and i will apologize. thanks havea good day.


thats why i been going to odessa almost past 5 years, 95% lowriders.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

alright guys so i went to magnificos this weekend and i have a problem my friend didnt come home...soo any body see him..this is a serious matter


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

INIMITABLE said:


> Should be no risk if u ride legit. If not, then that's ur fault. As long as u don't post up with truckers & ricers, its usually pretty chill. All H-Town doesn't have to cruise at same time but if 5-10 get together on different areas & ride. To me that'd be enough to get more people out & show that lowrider cruising can be drama free. Most of us r older & more mature now & can cruise responsibly.


hell yea,trucks doing donuts otta control,kinfolks swanging like they got no sense..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DA_SQUID said:


> alright guys so i went to magnificos this weekend and i have a problem my friend didnt come home...soo any body see him..this is a serious matter


hope you find your buttplug safe.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> hope you find your buttplug safe.


Hey Chill out alil, my homie is a teen, and a really cool kid


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

lone star said:


> up until the past few months i used to push the idea of a hangout once a month and a ride down westheimer. a few showed up. one time it got pretty good. the taco cabana on hwy6 thing was good a couple times. recently bigtymer , bojoe, and short dog have always pushed the idea of friday night dippin. its always a handful of cars, usually like 6 or less. but soon as november comes around and a show charges 40 bucks, all these lowriders come out the wood works, i dont understand it. i know folks have families, work, school, other shit going on, but if events are planned and well organized, it will work. i am willing to help. this has nothing to do with clubs or ego, or drama, or leaders and followers. it has to do with houston lowriding in general!!! what the hell happened to it!!! if we spend our money in the community it will be given back to us in another form. if we give our money to 97.9. what do we get?????!!!!


Well said


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> hope you find your buttplug safe.


este wey. :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> Hey Chill out alil, my homie is a teen, and a really cool kid


 da squid mister..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> Hey Chill out alil, my homie is a teen, and a really cool kid


how about you chill out, you acting like i don't know the kid and bullshit with the lil fella.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> este wey. :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

THIS IS THE WAY OUR SUNDAYS NEED TO BE IN H-TOWN...GRILLIN AT THE PARK WITH OUR RIDES SHINED UP AND HAVIN A GOOD TIME!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Houston, let's be honest! There's only a handful of riders that actually empty their gas tanks on the weekends. Theres a shit load of rides in the H but too many so called "riders" that would rather ride the pine on the sideline instead of on them streets. This might get some fools butt hurt, but I'm only speaking on what I see. Don't go off what you or your club did in the past, what are you or your club doing for the movement now to keep it going. It's crazy to see how the Houston topic has so many post...mostly all crap. To much hate between clubs, which to me is a big sign of weakness. I could care less what another fool has or is doing, I am too busy.....driving and gassing up my shit.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Dec 2 the city of
Baytown will be having their Xmas
parade and they welcome all
entrys We like participating
to show our cars and to take 
avantage to hit switches
like theres no tomorrow.If ya
whant to be in it Plz register @City Hall
in Bty dead line Nov [email protected] noon
3 cars per registration fee $10.oo or
as a club they do give awards for LOW RIDERS
For info;Baytown Parks & Recreation
2407 market street 
Baytown Texas77520
[email protected]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

been driving every day since it has been insured and got a few kinks taken care of. ready to head east over the baytown bridge sunday to go support your toydrive.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> been driving every day since it has been insured and got a few kinks taken care of. ready to head east over the baytown bridge sunday to go support your toydrive.
> 
> 
> View attachment 396936


:worship:CLEAN ASS BOMBITA


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

HMART1970 said:


> Houston, let's be honest! There's only a handful of riders that actually empty their gas tanks on the weekends. Theres a shit load of rides in the H but too many so called "riders" that would rather ride the pine on the sideline instead of on them streets. This might get some fools butt hurt, but I'm only speaking on what I see. Don't go off what you or your club did in the past, what are you or your club doing for the movement now to keep it going. It's crazy to see how the Houston topic has so many post...mostly all crap. To much hate between clubs, which to me is a big sign of weakness. I could care less what another fool has or is doing, I am too busy.....driving and gassing up my shit.



I'm not from Houston but the same was happening here in Dallas. 
Car Clubs have to put the hate aside and come together to keep the lowrider way of life going strong.
You cannot sit back and depend on PROMOTERS to keep the movement alive. 
“Promoters care about profit not low-riding.”
In the past 10yrs Dallas has been able to establish several events without the help of promoters. 
Picnics are the best way to keep everyone on the street and involved in the community. (Easter Picnics, Hop-tober Picnics, X-mas Toy Drives, Benefits etc) 
It’s not hard to do but car clubs have to put their differences aside to make it work. 

My 2cents...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> I'm not from Houston but the same was happening here in Dallas.
> Car Clubs have to put the hate aside and come together to keep the lowrider way of life going strong.
> You cannot sit back and depend on PROMOTERS to keep the movement alive.
> “Promoters care about profit not low-riding.”
> ...


All good points bro! Untill we have the numbers and unity on the street we can't take it to the next level. Look at all the rides that came out for Shortys benefit and Latinkustoms show. I have kicked it around to a few clubs to have a BBQ between two clubs at a neutral location. The grill and chill thing was great but too much feria and time was involved to keep it going. If more clubs stepped up to help out we would still have that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HMART1970 said:


> All good points bro! Untill we have the numbers and unity on the street we can't take it to the next level. Look at all the rides that came out for Shortys benefit and Latinkustoms show. I have kicked it around to a few clubs to have a BBQ between two clubs at a neutral location. The grill and chill thing was great but too much feria and time was involved to keep it going. *If more clubs stepped up to help out *we would still have that.


How much would you need from each club to get that going again? Never made the first two due to my sons born back to back. They're older now so I got more opportunity to get out and roll.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> How much would you need from each club to get that going again? Never made the first two due to my sons born back to back. They're older now so I got more opportunity to get out and roll.


Why even bring it back. Let's just roll to a park, fire up a Pitt and pop a top on a cold one! It's real simple to get it cracking again. Back in the day we didn't have cell phones or the Internet but on Sundays after church we all knew where the shit was poping. We knew because we were there! We weren't at home reading about it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HMART1970 said:


> Why even bring it back. Let's just roll to a park, fire up a Pitt and pop a top on a cold one! It's real simple to get it cracking again. Back in the day we didn't have cell phones or the Internet but on Sundays after church we all knew where the shit was poping. We knew because we were there! We weren't at home reading about it.


You mean sort of like we did at Memorial Park back in the late 80's early 90's. Saturday cruise to Zazz and basically everyone show up the next day at Memorial Park. I don't remember the cops messing with anyone out there til the gavachos started complaining about the traffic through the park.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> You mean sort of like we did at Memorial Park back in the late 80's early 90's. Saturday cruise to Zazz and basically everyone show up the next day at Memorial Park. I don't remember the cops messing with anyone out there til the gavachos started complaining about the traffic through the
> 
> Nice to remember all that but it's in the past(by the way, met my wifey at ZAZZ). Time to make new memories.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> DJLATIN said:
> 
> 
> > You mean sort of like we did at Memorial Park back in the late 80's early 90's. Saturday cruise to Zazz and basically everyone show up the next day at Memorial Park. I don't remember the cops messing with anyone out there til the gavachos started complaining about the traffic through the
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HMART1970 said:


> DJLATIN said:
> 
> 
> > You mean sort of like we did at Memorial Park back in the late 80's early 90's. Saturday cruise to Zazz and basically everyone show up the next day at Memorial Park. I don't remember the cops messing with anyone out there til the gavachos started complaining about the traffic through the
> ...


Yes sir, on with the future. & Pat, I don't remember your nuts, never seen them and never care to meet them. :ugh:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

HMART1970 said:


> Houston, let's be honest! There's only a handful of riders that actually empty their gas tanks on the weekends. Theres a shit load of rides in the H but too many so called "riders" that would rather ride the pine on the sideline instead of on them streets. This might get some fools butt hurt, but I'm only speaking on what I see. Don't go off what you or your club did in the past, what are you or your club doing for the movement now to keep it going. It's crazy to see how the Houston topic has so many post...mostly all crap. To much hate between clubs, which to me is a big sign of weakness. I could care less what another fool has or is doing, I am too busy.....driving and gassing up my shit.



:werd:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> been driving every day since it has been insured and _*got a few kinks taken care of*_. ready to head east over the baytown bridge sunday to go support your toydrive.
> 
> 
> View attachment 396936


:h5:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> How much would you need from each club to get that going again? Never made the first two due to my sons born back to back. I'm too old to have kids now so I got more opportunity to get out and roll.


fixed


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

First of all some of yall take layitlow so fucken serious, layitlow it used to be where people would come in talk and learn about lowriders and bullshit here and there..well most of the time.............now there are so many hard as ****** no ****.....where you cant say shit or they will get offended.
From talking o some of yall and going to shows i have realized that shows dont always have the same people...just because yall hate such and such club or person...or because the club has buckets......the day of the hlc cruise a lil while back.......i didnt some of the top lowriders cars in houston...why? because some of yall think better than other people just cus your vehicle is worth 4 times as much................yall act like if a "bucket" is going to bring yalls car value down or street cred.............who gives a shit if a car has 13s or 14s..........chrome undies or not...........clean paint job or not...................seen videos from back in the day when everyone was united.......................................maybe thats why every year there is less and less lowriders........all these fucken guidelines drive them away...........have seen people come here asking questions and instead of helping yall talk shit making decide lowriding is not for them...............................that is all chicken little has spoken


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> Houston, let's be honest! There's only a handful of riders that actually empty their gas tanks on the weekends. Theres a shit load of rides in the H but too many so called "riders" that would rather ride the pine on the sideline instead of on them streets. This might get some fools butt hurt, but I'm only speaking on what I see. Don't go off what you or your club did in the past, what are you or your club doing for the movement now to keep it going. It's crazy to see how the Houston topic has so many post...mostly all crap. To much hate between clubs, which to me is a big sign of weakness. I could care less what another fool has or is doing, I am too busy.....driving and gassing up my shit.[/QU


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

HMART1970 said:


> Houston, let's be honest! There's only a handful of riders that actually empty their gas tanks on the weekends. Theres a shit load of rides in the H but too many so called "riders" that would rather ride the pine on the sideline instead of on them streets. This might get some fools butt hurt, but I'm only speaking on what I see. Don't go off what you or your club did in the past, what are you or your club doing for the movement now to keep it going. It's crazy to see how the Houston topic has so many post...mostly all crap. To much hate between clubs, which to me is a big sign of weakness. I could care less what another fool has or is doing, I am too busy.....driving and gassing up my shit.


:thumbsup: x2 on that!


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> Houston, let's be honest! There's only a handful of riders that actually empty their gas tanks on the weekends. Theres a shit load of rides in the H but too many so called "riders" that would rather ride the pine on the sideline instead of on them streets. This might get some fools butt hurt, but I'm only speaking on what I see. Don't go off what you or your club did in the past, what are you or your club doing for the movement now to keep it going. It's crazy to see how the Houston topic has so many post...mostly all crap. To much hate between clubs, which to me is a big sign of weakness. I could care less what another fool has or is doing, I am too busy.....driving and gassing up my shit.


ORALE...THAT'S REAL TALK CARNAL...WE NEED RESPECT ND UNITY...I AGREE I'VE SEEN THE SAME JENTE ALWAYZ CRUISIN AND MAKING IT HAPPEN...THAT'S THE KIND OF MOVEMENT WE NEED...CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY SHIT GOING...ITS BEEN TOOOO LONG AWREADY..!!! MUCH LOVE ND RESPECT..HAVE A SAFE ND BLESSED THANKSGIVING TO ALL..!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see RO has that nice 64 gas grill..and does LK still have the 59 grill....i got some money on the meat and some money on the beer. lets do this. just say when!!

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wait let me correct that. not only do i, but the big "I" have money on food and beer...or sodas for those who dont drink :thumbsup:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

lone star said:


> i see RO has that nice 64 gas grill..and does LK still have the 59 grill....i got some money on the meat and some money on the beer. lets do this. just say when!!
> 
> :biggrin:


That's wuzz up Lone Star...LET'S DO THIS...!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanksgiving tomorrow, christmas around the corner, folks probably have plans and money is tight this coming month....but.....new years day is on a sunday this year. ...just throwing it out there???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> First of all some of yall take layitlow so fucken serious, layitlow it used to be where people would come in talk and learn about lowriders and bullshit here and there..well most of the time.............now there are so many hard as ****** no ****.....where you cant say shit or they will get offended.
> From talking o some of yall and going to shows i have realized that shows dont always have the same people...just because yall hate such and such club or person...or because the club has buckets......the day of the hlc cruise a lil while back.......i didnt some of the top lowriders cars in houston...why? because some of yall think better than other people just cus your vehicle is worth 4 times as much................yall act like if a "bucket" is going to bring yalls car value down or street cred.............who gives a shit if a car has 13s or 14s..........chrome undies or not...........clean paint job or not...................seen videos from back in the day when everyone was united.......................................maybe thats why every year there is less and less lowriders........all these fucken guidelines drive them away...........have seen people come here asking questions and instead of helping yall talk shit making decide lowriding is not for them...............................that is all chicken little has spoken


well well what woke u up. i love shit talkin, i dont hate anyone, i aint mad. its all the competitive aspect of it. u never see or hear me say "i hate that mf because he has a badass car" or i hate him cuz he got a sixty whatever convertible. just like hmart1970's display board says step your game up. its all the competitive side. IMO thats what keeps shit going. just like back in the day on richmond. if u were ridin, and u didnt have chain bridge, and the same kind of car came by on 3 wheels, what did u do......u had to get that 3 wheel to answer back. in turn, that was 1 more car on the street clownin. if theres no competition going on, theres no fun. its when people forget that its part of the game and let it get to them. thats what ruins it.


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

lone star said:


> well well what woke u up. i love shit talkin, i dont hate anyone, i aint mad. its all the competitive aspect of it. u never see or hear me say "i hate that mf because he has a badass car" or i hate him cuz he got a sixty whatever convertible. just like hmart1970's display board says step your game up. its all the competitive side. IMO thats what keeps shit going. just like back in the day on richmond. if u were ridin, and u didnt have chain bridge, and the same kind of car came by on 3 wheels, what did u do......u had to get that 3 wheel to answer back. in turn, that was 1 more car on the street clownin. if theres no competition going on, theres no fun. its when people forget that its part of the game and let it get to them. thats what ruins it.




x10000000


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

ReppinTX said:


> ORALE...THAT'S REAL TALK CARNAL...WE NEED RESPECT ND UNITY...I AGREE I'VE SEEN THE SAME JENTE ALWAYZ CRUISIN AND MAKING IT HAPPEN...THAT'S THE KIND OF MOVEMENT WE NEED...CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY SHIT GOING...ITS BEEN TOOOO LONG AWREADY..!!! MUCH LOVE ND RESPECT..HAVE A SAFE ND BLESSED THANKSGIVING TO ALL..!!!


Same to you Joe and the ROLLERZ ONLY familia!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

So................I see there a spark again in this topic ...... Does this meen we're goin to see more riders on the streets or we Internet lowriding......:dunno:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> Same to you Joe and the ROLLERZ ONLY familia!


Gracias Carnal...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

lone star said:


> i see RO has that nice 64 gas grill..and does LK still have the 59 grill....i got some money on the meat and some money on the beer. lets do this. just say when!!
> 
> :biggrin:


That's a bet! Doesn't have to be something big. Few clubs, drinks and grub!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Internet lowriding...for a few months...its gettin fuckin cold.....got mw3.... mortal kombat.... and need 4 speed the run....and layitlow.....all I need


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Big-Tymer said:


> So................I see there a spark again in this topic ...... Does this meen we're goin to see more riders on the streets or we Internet lowriding......:dunno:


That will be seen, Im tired of the same cars in your Friday night dipping pics....lol!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> fixed


lol beesh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Internet lowriding...for a few months...its gettin fuckin cold.....got mw3.... mortal kombat.... and need 4 speed the run....and layitlow.....all I need


u act like that lincoln dont have heat. i know the trunk is hot, but what about the interior!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lone star said:


> u act like that lincoln dont have heat. i know the trunk is hot, but what about the interior!!


Heated seats


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

But I'm not gonna be in the car the whole time....ima be freeeeezzzziiiinnn


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

My pit was build for the park ,somehow i made it a show project ,lol...but im down n ready to cook,it would b nice if every club showed up with one,n we all threw a big picnic fest ,just an idea


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'll take square tacos and some chips + cokes. no room in the bomb for a pit. :|


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ANYTHING GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEN IN H-TOWN? WILL BE THERE FOR A COUPLE DAYS FRIDAY & SATURDAY...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol @ djlatin ,new years picnic im ready,burgers hot dogs fajitas,tbones etc......dam i made myself hungry


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> Lol @ djlatin ,new years picnic im ready,burgers hot dogs fajitas,tbones etc......dam i made myself hungry


Compadre you alwayz hungry...lol..But that's wat I'm talking about..!!!


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hate to burst you guys bubble but the burn ban is still in effect at the city parks. Our club kicked it at Studewood park the weekend before LosMag, called the city and they said no bbq at the park. So the guys played a lil softball and we went to a burger joint down the street


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

well i should be finish with my bucket in a couple of days, and will start calling peps out to come and do some friendly hop or unfriendly or whatever..:biggrin:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

switches4life said:


> well i should be finish with my bucket in a couple of days, and will start calling peps out to come and do some friendly hop or unfriendly or whatever..:biggrin:


Oh yeah? Gonna give you fair warning if you call me out, I got them old reds super pumps and if I get on that switch good I can clear a beer can easy


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> Why even bring it back. Let's just roll to a park, fire up a Pitt and pop a top on a cold one! It's real simple to get it cracking again. Back in the day we didn't have cell phones or the Internet but on Sundays after church we all knew where the shit was poping. We knew because we were there! We weren't at home reading about it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

lone star said:


> well well what woke u up. i love shit talkin, i dont hate anyone, i aint mad. its all the competitive aspect of it. u never see or hear me say "i hate that mf because he has a badass car" or i hate him cuz he got a sixty whatever convertible. just like hmart1970's display board says step your game up. its all the competitive side. IMO thats what keeps shit going. just like back in the day on richmond. if u were ridin, and u didnt have chain bridge, and the same kind of car came by on 3 wheels, what did u do......u had to get that 3 wheel to answer back. in turn, that was 1 more car on the street clownin. if theres no competition going on, theres no fun. its when people forget that its part of the game and let it get to them. thats what ruins it.


Hell yea i remember when THE CROW and THE REGAL, WET DREAM.3 WHEELED ON MY ASS.AT RICHMOND one on each side at the light ALL THE WAY DOWN to ttown.i worked my 4 pumper till i burned both front motors up.i went home early but shorty knocked my car out fast and was on a mission that next saturday looking for them had to break in that chain bridge.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

V Boy 88 said:


> Oh yeah? Gonna give you fair warning if you call me out, I got them old reds super pumps and if I get on that switch good I can clear a beer can easy


hope u learned how to hop cause last time u hopped on me u bottomed out and almost ate the steering wheel.lol


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> well i should be finish with my bucket in a couple of days, and will start calling peps out to come and do some friendly hop or unfriendly or whatever..:biggrin:


take it sunday to baytown guey.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

HMART1970 said:


> Houston, let's be honest! There's only a handful of riders that actually empty their gas tanks on the weekends. Theres a shit load of rides in the H but too many so called "riders" that would rather ride the pine on the sideline instead of on them streets. This might get some fools butt hurt, but I'm only speaking on what I see. Don't go off what you or your club did in the past, what are you or your club doing for the movement now to keep it going. It's crazy to see how the Houston topic has so many post...mostly all crap. To much hate between clubs, which to me is a big sign of weakness. I could care less what another fool has or is doing, I am too busy.....driving and gassing up my shit.


i got my gatorade bottle full of gas and ready to ride out...........:sprint:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC is hosting the New Years picnic at MacGregor park like we do every year. So 1/1/12 see yall there.


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

MIJO65 said:


> First of all some of yall take layitlow so fucken serious, layitlow it used to be where people would come in talk and learn about lowriders and bullshit here and there..well most of the time.............now there are so many hard as ****** no ****.....where you cant say shit or they will get offended.
> From talking o some of yall and going to shows i have realized that shows dont always have the same people...just because yall hate such and such club or person...or because the club has buckets......the day of the hlc cruise a lil while back.......i didnt some of the top lowriders cars in houston...why? because some of yall think better than other people just cus your vehicle is worth 4 times as much................yall act like if a "bucket" is going to bring yalls car value down or street cred.............who gives a shit if a car has 13s or 14s..........chrome undies or not...........clean paint job or not...................seen videos from back in the day when everyone was united.......................................maybe thats why every year there is less and less lowriders........all these fucken guidelines drive them away...........have seen people come here asking questions and instead of helping yall talk shit making decide lowriding is not for them...............................that is all chicken little has spoken


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

V Boy 88 said:


> Hate to burst you guys bubble but the burn ban is still in effect at the city parks. Our club kicked it at Studewood park the weekend before LosMag, called the city and they said no bbq at the park. So the guys played a lil softball and we went to a burger joint down the street


interesting, can a permit be bought?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jdog78 said:


> Hell yea i remember when THE CROW and THE REGAL, WET DREAM.3 WHEELED ON MY ASS.AT RICHMOND one on each side at the light ALL THE WAY DOWN to ttown.i worked my 4 pumper till i burned both front motors up.i went home early but shorty knocked my car out fast and was on a mission that next saturday looking for them had to break in that chain bridge.


ive got countless memories. i was on richmond every weekend from 95 til about 2000ish. back when everyone was jammin spm powermoves and hustle town, i remember that dam song , from tex to cali...lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


>


that man was on mission


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

V Boy 88 said:


> Oh yeah? Gonna give you fair warning if you call me out, I got them old reds super pumps and if I get on that switch good I can clear a beer can easy


lol, no problem , whoever clears the beer can first


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> take it sunday to baytown guey.


 i am


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

[h=2]







[/h]I have gotten a few questions about my site so here is how it works. All the pictures are free to view but if you want to download you click on buy this picture. Once you click on that it will bring up a list of options how to buy. You can get a digital download or have actual pictures in almost any size printed and shipped to your door. All the pictures are done at a PROFESSIONAL photo lab not on a home printer or walgreens (quality printing costs more money but the quality is worth it). So if you see a picture or 10 that you like place an order. 

www.cadillacphotography.com​


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> That will be seen, Im tired of the same cars in your Friday night dipping pics....lol!


There will be at least 1 new one this friday if they roll  Everyone talkin bout this & that, but nobody talkin about hittin the streets? Once again, who's all down to ride Friday night??? I'm riding regardless


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

HMART1970 said:


> That will be seen, Im tired of the same cars in your Friday night dipping pics....lol!


LOL....yup.....maybe we will see less typing and more riding......


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

lone star said:


> interesting, can a permit be bought?


Don't think so. Just gotta wait till they drop it I guess


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> hope u learned how to hop cause last time u hopped on me u bottomed out and almost ate the steering wheel.lol


Now why you got to put it out there like that? Lol
The crossmember sifts about an inch from the ground so if my batteries aren't charged them steel pump heads can't keep up... that's my story and i'm sticking to it lol


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

To all welders...what is the best welding hood out right now that is proven the best.....trying to get a present for my father in law


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

texasgold said:


> To all welders...what is the best welding hood out right now that is proven the best.....trying to get a present for my father in law


miller elite, perfect and its lightweight, runs around $250 at airgas


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

jdog78 said:


> Hell yea i remember when THE CROW and THE REGAL, WET DREAM.3 WHEELED ON MY ASS.AT RICHMOND one on each side at the light ALL THE WAY DOWN to ttown.i worked my 4 pumper till i burned both front motors up.i went home early but shorty knocked my car out fast and was on a mission that next saturday looking for them had to break in that chain bridge.


loved them days, i remember sunny with his regal just 3wheelen all the time, him and ur light blue monte got me motivated, went and put a good frame on my tangerine chop top monte, by shortys and 3 wheel , then went back and go against them mexican pride regals with 3 wheels too,
MAN!!! THOSE WERE THEM DAYS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> loved them days, i remember sunny with his regal just 3wheelen all the time, him and ur light blue monte got me motivated, went and put a good frame on my tangerine chop top monte, by shortys and 3 wheel , then went back and go against them mexican pride regals with 3 wheels too,
> MAN!!! THOSE WERE THEM DAYS


was that mexican pride regal primer with supremes and would 3 wheel the back tire?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lone star said:


> was that mexican pride regal primer with supremes and would 3 wheel the back tire?


yup, and green simple patterns


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep i remember.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


> loved them days, i remember sunny with his regal just 3wheelen all the time, him and ur light blue monte got me motivated, went and put a good frame on my tangerine chop top monte, by shortys and 3 wheel , then went back and go against them mexican pride regals with 3 wheels too,
> MAN!!! THOSE WERE THEM DAYS


Damn if only we could go back in time!!! I would never miss mason park or richmond ave, didnt go home till the last car would leave... Them good old days....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

But I know we can get something going if we all work together...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> that man was on mission


yup. on a mission myself..........:sprint:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

V Boy 88 said:


> Now why you got to put it out there like that? Lol
> The crossmember sifts about an inch from the ground so if my batteries aren't charged them steel pump heads can't keep up... that's my story and i'm sticking to it lol


just bullshitting it got up good homie, made me park the donk,know itching to hit a switch.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

lone star said:


> was that mexican pride regal primer with supremes and would 3 wheel the back tire?


there was 2 one with patterns(mexican pride) and no patterns primered three wheeling the back(hijacker)


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope everybody had a safe and happy thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

anybody have an engine hoist for sale?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Guess I'm rollin solo tonight. :dunno: Didn't take long for the hype to die out again.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

INIMITABLE said:


> Guess I'm rollin solo tonight. :dunno: Didn't take long for the hype to die out again.


We've been talking it over on FB, I'm leaning to rolling out to princess


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> We've been talking it over on FB, I'm leaning to rolling out to princess


pm sent homie. hit me up with the details...


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Any info on Friday night dippin? Monuments cc down to roll


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Waitin & the info homie. If it's not posted here, I'll post it when I get it


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

switches4life said:


> miller elite, perfect and its lightweight, runs around $250 at airgas


Or you can hit up Lone Star off of 610 between Irvington and Fulton. That old man is starving for business, my bro said he went in there the other day and he was damn near crying.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Any info on Friday night dippin? Monuments cc down to roll


Doing Carl Jr's on spencer/ laport tonight bro.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

HMART1970 said:


> Doing Carl Jr's on spencer/ laport tonight bro.


Decided to roll out to flamingos on airline. Maybe next week... thanks.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

we need to find a central location so everyone can make it out.. houstons big and us lowriders are spreaded all over..relient area is good but whats around there ...
so we can post up with no drama


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> well i should be finish with my bucket in a couple of days, and will start calling peps out to come and do some friendly hop or unfriendly or whatever..:biggrin:


:wow::wow: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sic713 said:


> we need to find a central location so everyone can make it out.. houstons big and us lowriders are spreaded all over..relient area is good but whats around there ...
> so we can post up with no drama


mambos on harrisburg or adgebrook, think is close to everyone, im down next week 4 sure


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


>


uffin:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

im looking to recruit some new members for the new year so if anyone is interested hit me up so far we have been a drama free club and looking for good people to add to it :thumbsup:


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

I thought taco cabana on westheimer was a good spot.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

switches4life said:


> mambos on harrisburg or adgebrook, think is close to everyone, im down next week 4 sure



*Sup Boiler how have ya been?, you back in Tejas.*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sic713 said:


> we need to find a central location so everyone can make it out.. houstons big and us lowriders are spreaded all over..relient area is good but whats around there ...
> so we can post up with no drama


chachos on 610 and main is in the reliant area....theres alot of parking. if we get there between bout 8 to 10. gabbys on 610 and telephone is also a good spot w good parking its the sports bar environment. theres several places along 45s and 610 area. we usually hang out on taco cabana on 610 and shepperd cuz our club is pretty spread out. ....i still say chachos is a good spot.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Carl Jr's was good tonight, but no parking space.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

if anybody need 81 88 fleetwood 2 door coupe parts theres a complete one at lqk.cream color


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Eddie-Money said:


> *Sup Boiler how have ya been?, you back in Tejas.*


yes sir, back in tx, almost done with the monte, single pump del toro bladder equipped


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lone star said:


> chachos on 610 and main is in the reliant area....theres alot of parking. if we get there between bout 8 to 10. gabbys on 610 and telephone is also a good spot w good parking its the sports bar environment. theres several places along 45s and 610 area. we usually hang out on taco cabana on 610 and shepperd cuz our club is pretty spread out. ....i still say chachos is a good spot.


chachos is good place


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

Lord Goofy said:


> HLC is hosting the New Years picnic at MacGregor park like we do every year. So 1/1/12 see yall there.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

I work at performance shop on Richmond and greenridge and the owners are real cool the parking lot is not huge but I'm sure it will fit like 20,cars or more I can get permission from them to hang out there . I have mentioned to them and they said its cool . If any one is. Down let me know its a good spot and I think if we have the owners permission cops can't kick us out .


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> Carl Jr's was good tonight, but no parking space.


:thumbsup:......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :wow::wow: :biggrin:


:wave:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

streetshow said:


> I work at performance shop on Richmond and greenridge and the owners are real cool the parking lot is not huge but I'm sure it will fit like 20,cars or more I can get permission from them to hang out there . I have mentioned to them and they said its cool . If any one is. Down let me know its a good spot and I think if we have the owners permission cops can't kick us out .


pro-am?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> pro-am?


Yes sir


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for a cadillac hood 81-92 in good shape


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> Should be no risk if u ride legit. If not, then that's ur fault. As long as u don't post up with truckers & ricers, its usually pretty chill. All H-Town doesn't have to cruise at same time but if 5-10 get together on different areas & ride. To me that'd be enough to get more people out & show that lowrider cruising can be drama free. Most of us r older & more mature now & can cruise responsibly.


I agree 1,000,000 percent. Also man when we see somebody that is trying to get there ride up and going lets try to lend a hand if we can. It may not be money or time but sometime good advice can go along way.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

streetshow said:


> Yes sir


I painted a car for the old man/owner at pro am around 1986. I think it was a Nissan 300z, I was working at a shop called the wild thing on Jenson and Bennington.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

hoppers4life said:


> But I know we can get something going if we all work together...


Sup Homie?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

*e*



HMART1970 said:


> I painted a car for the old man/owner at pro am around 1986. I think it was a Nissan 300z, I was working at a shop called the wild thing on Jenson and Bennington.


Yea cliff he used to buid z cars back in the days he still 
working here we been talking bout maybe doing a small carshow here at the store


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

streetshow said:


> Yea cliff he used to buid z cars back in the days he still
> working here we been talking bout maybe doing a small carshow here at the store


I can't remember the owners name but if he's still alive I'm really surprised.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

HMART1970 said:


> I can't remember the owners name but if he's still alive I'm really surprised.


Jim he still alive and. Racing lol he has a shop in the back where he. Works on his race. Car


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> uffin:


:yes:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


How's the bomb comin homie?


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

i got some impala parts forsale for prices call me or text 832-567-3671


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

switches4life said:


> yes sir, back in tx, almost done with the monte, single pump del toro bladder equipped


:thumbsup:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Qvoles


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> looking for a cadillac hood 81-92 in good shape



Hit up chevylo97...he's got one.


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Have 2 CCE compatiton pumps 4 dumps, with soloinoids for sale. 400 firm


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Local pick up only 832 5972048Good pumps just want to up grade later


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hstntx713 said:


> Hae 2 CCE cpmpatiton pumps with soloinoids for sale. 400 firm


Pics need pump for the skeetwood


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

for sale 4k O.B.O.back half and stress points wrapped,ext.arms,front ears reinforced,rebuilt motor.new exhaust,new carb,new pump motors,chrome set up,ttop runs a1.clean interoir bucket seats with shifter on floor.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone down to ride next sunday after Shorty's toy drive?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> Anyone down to ride next sunday after Shorty's toy drive?


 me and some of my homies going


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

good turn out at the 281 baytown c.c. toy drive show today, had a good time


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


> good turn out at the 281 baytown c.c. toy drive show today, had a good time


Se mira chingon el set up, cant wait to see it in action


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hoppers4life said:


> Se mira chingon el set up, cant wait to see it in action


thanks loco, i hope it work good homie


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

switches4life said:


> me and some of my homies going


 hopefully we can get a lil cruisin in after the show!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

switches4life said:


> good turn out at the 281 baytown c.c. toy drive show today, had a good time


Saw it on my way to work, looked like a good turn out. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> good turn out at the 281 baytown c.c. toy drive show today, had a good time


chingo de paisa guey, felt like i was at home. uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> hopefully we can get a lil cruisin in after the show!


simon que si bro


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> Saw it on my way to work, looked like a good turn out. Wish I could have made it.


 theres always next time and next one


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> :wave:


que onda boiler como estas carnal.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> :yes:


:naughty:


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> Anyone down to ride next sunday after Shorty's toy drive?


If everything go good ill b there wit sum of d hommies too.....


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

BLVD BULLY said:


> If everything go good ill b there wit sum of d hommies too.....


cool. hopefully it doesn't rain....


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> cool. hopefully it doesn't rain....


LEMME KNOW WAT TIME EVRYBODY MEETIN UP ND CRUISE TO SHOW OR AFTER,,IM DOWN,,SO FAR I DONT HAVE TO WRK SUNDAY


----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)

[video]www.youtube.com/baytown 281 show[/video]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> que onda boiler como estas carnal.


 aqui chilling bro, tratando de hacer algo :biggrin:, y tu homie, que cuentas


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> cool. hopefully it doesn't rain....


Rain or shine we b there.lil water cant hurt nothin.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> LEMME KNOW WAT TIME EVRYBODY MEETIN UP ND CRUISE TO SHOW OR AFTER,,IM DOWN,,SO FAR I DONT HAVE TO WRK SUNDAY


What side of town u stay on? Gonna c if all us on south side can meet up & roll there together. After show I say every one at show who's down to ride just cruise together.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

i have some door mirrors from a 84 coupe for sale and complete trim for a 68 custom coupe impala.and a 63 hood lip trim for sale


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> What side of town u stay on? Gonna c if all us on south side can meet up & roll there together. After show I say every one at show who's down to ride just cruise together.


IM ON DA NORTHEAST,,BY BEAUMONT HWY IN BETWEEN BELTWAY 8 AND 610


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

* FEW OF MY FLIKAS FROM MAGNIFICOS 2011*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Bas ass pix


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Baytown 281 C.C would like to give big thanks
to all the clubs and solo riders that came out 
to support our 1st toy drive & show it was a
good one ,,,Puro carnalismo No fights,,
also big thanks to my wife Sugey for putting
all her best at this toy drive,,and to the rest
of Baytown 281 memebers,,, see ya Next year,,,.
Show pics comming SOON....Thank Yall
Sincerely J,Wizard III


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Ttt



hstntx713 said:


> Have 2 CCE compatiton pumps 4 dumps, with soloinoids for sale. 400 firm


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

FOR SALE 81 COUPE DEVILLE....IT HAS FRONT REINFORCED...TOP AND BOTTOM A ARMS ...BELLY IS ALSO DONE...WILL INCLUDE BRAND NEW 4 TON SPRINGS AND DEEP CUPS AND DONUTS...THE PIECE OF SHIT 4100 HAS BEEN TAKEN OUT...AND WILL INCLUDE A REBUILT 305...AND WILL INCLUDE 15'' ORIGINAL CADILLAC SPOKE RIMS...ALSO INCLUDED IS THE BRAND NEW ENGINE HOIST AND 4 USED BATTERIES,,,ASKING 2,200.00 OBO...U CAN REACH ME AT 832.208.2707...CAR IS LOCATED IN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON...HOPING THIS GOES QUICK...I CAN SEND PICS TO UR PHONE IF REQUESTED...THANKS


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

84 BLAZER said:


> Bas ass pix


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

vinyl dj's out there, not the button pushers unless you want to learn how to spin vinyl.

http://houston.craigslist.org/emd/2727967915.html


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

BLVD BULLY said:


> Rain or shine we b there.lil water cant hurt nothin.


does if u don't have working wipers :banghead:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

THIS CAR IS THE SHIT DONT EVER SELL IT:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ChocolateThriller said:


> THIS CAR IS THE SHIT DONT EVER SELL IT:h5:


Thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> does if u don't have working wipers :banghead:


I don't think any of my bombs ever had working wipers LOL


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

INIMITABLE said:


> does if u don't have working wipers :banghead:


Rain-X is your friend


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Does anyone have any thing planed for the 11th of December? we're looking at that for a rain date*


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> does if u don't have working wipers :banghead:





DJLATIN said:


> I don't think any of my bombs ever had working wipers LOL





HMART1970 said:


> Rain-X is your friend


DAZ FUNNY CUZ MY 63 ORIGINAL WIPERS WORK GOOD AND MY 84 MONTES DONT WORK AT ALL LOL AND DOUBLE TRAIN HORNS ARE YOUR FRIENDS 2


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> aqui chilling bro, tratando de hacer algo :biggrin:, y tu homie, que cuentas


nada carnal lo mismo de ciempre aqui nomas pasandola tambien...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> vinyl dj's out there, not the button pushers unless you want to learn how to spin vinyl.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/emd/2727967915.html
> 
> View attachment 400352



:wow:......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :wow:......


:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAZ FUNNY CUZ MY 63 ORIGINAL WIPERS WORK GOOD AND MY 84 MONTES DONT WORK AT ALL LOL AND DOUBLE TRAIN HORNS ARE YOUR FRIENDS 2


these bombs work on a vaccuum system which sucked all the way around.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> these bombs work on a vaccuum system which sucked all the way around.


DAM,,,I AINT KNO DAT


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Ttt


PhatBoysTattoos said:


> FOR SALE 81 COUPE DEVILLE....IT HAS FRONT REINFORCED...TOP AND BOTTOM A ARMS ...BELLY IS ALSO DONE...WILL INCLUDE BRAND NEW 4 TON SPRINGS AND DEEP CUPS AND DONUTS...THE PIECE OF SHIT 4100 HAS BEEN TAKEN OUT...AND WILL INCLUDE A REBUILT 305...AND WILL INCLUDE 15'' ORIGINAL CADILLAC SPOKE RIMS...ALSO INCLUDED IS THE BRAND NEW ENGINE HOIST AND 4 USED BATTERIES,,,ASKING 2,200.00 OBO...U CAN REACH ME AT 832.208.2707...CAR IS LOCATED IN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON...HOPING THIS GOES QUICK...I CAN SEND PICS TO UR PHONE IF REQUESTED...THANKS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> these bombs work on a vaccuum system which sucked all the way around.


you can which it over to electical unless you want to keep the og vaccuum motor. which im sure you already know dat.....


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gracias big "M"!


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

14X7 100 SPOKES $1500.00


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

V Boy 88 said:


> *Does anyone have any thing planed for the 11th of December? we're looking at that for a rain date*


thats sounds good cant bring out my two low lows if it rains


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> 14X7 100 SPOKES $1500.00


u take payments or lonestar lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> you can which it over to electical unless you want to keep the og vaccuum motor. which im sure you already know dat.....


yes already know but why if i avoid driving in the rain.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> vinyl dj's out there, not the button pushers unless you want to learn how to spin vinyl.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/emd/2727967915.html
> 
> View attachment 400352


sale pending


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> yes already know but why if i avoid driving in the rain.


:h5: gonna buy the 12v one next year during the rebuild for those rare times when I have her in the rain.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> Rain-X is your friend


Glass stays with rain-x :thumbsup: left a show one time & hit rain, pulled over & put some wax on it!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

V Boy 88 said:


> *Does anyone have any thing planed for the 11th of December? we're looking at that for a rain date*


Are you going to cancel this sunday? Weather looks like its gonna rain. If so lmk so I can request off the 11th & not the 4th.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> :h5: gonna buy the 12v one next year during the rebuild for those rare times when I have her in the rain.


x2 need to upgrade soon from 6v to 12v. rap from the mufflers giving me a headache. need some music. :around:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> :h5: gonna buy the 12v one next year during the rebuild for those rare times when I have her in the rain.


WHERE EVERYBODY CHILLIN AT FRIDAY NIGHT,,I HAVE OFF SO FAR,,,WATS DA ADRESS SO I CAN GPS IT AND WAT TIME EVRYBODY GET THERE?


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Talked to my parents and they wanna see what the weather forecast will be tonight, but it looks like we will be postponing the show till the 11th. I will let you guys know if its a definite as soon as i know*


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

V Boy 88 said:


> *Talked to my parents and they wanna see what the weather forecast will be tonight, but it looks like we will be postponing the show till the 11th. I will let you guys know if its a definite as soon as i know*


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone sellin batteries need 4 get at me


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> WHERE EVERYBODY CHILLIN AT FRIDAY NIGHT,,I HAVE OFF SO FAR,,,WATS DA ADRESS SO I CAN GPS IT AND WAT TIME EVRYBODY GET THERE?


We were talkin bout Carl Jr's in pearland off 288 last week? I'll post up for sure whenever I find out.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> x2 need to upgrade soon from 6v to 12v. rap from the mufflers giving me a headache. need some music. :around:


Lmk when u ready guey


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Ttt


PhatBoysTattoos said:


> FOR SALE 81 COUPE DEVILLE....IT HAS FRONT REINFORCED...TOP AND BOTTOM A ARMS ...BELLY IS ALSO DONE...WILL INCLUDE BRAND NEW 4 TON SPRINGS AND DEEP CUPS AND DONUTS...THE PIECE OF SHIT 4100 HAS BEEN TAKEN OUT...AND WILL INCLUDE A REBUILT 305...AND WILL INCLUDE 15'' ORIGINAL CADILLAC SPOKE RIMS...ALSO INCLUDED IS THE BRAND NEW ENGINE HOIST AND 4 USED BATTERIES,,,ASKING 2,200.00 OBO...U CAN REACH ME AT 832.208.2707...CAR IS LOCATED IN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON...HOPING THIS GOES QUICK...I CAN SEND PICS TO UR PHONE IF REQUESTED...THANKS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> We were talkin bout Carl Jr's in pearland off 288 last week? I'll post up for sure whenever I find out.


:thumbsup:LEMME KNO WUZUP


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> :thumbsup:LEMME KNO WUZUP


x2, pumps are asking for some abuse


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

81 caddy coupe..sale pending


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

switches4life said:


> x2, pumps are asking for some abuse


All we have to do is pick a place & time. I'm down to ride where ever


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> yes already know but why if i avoid driving in the rain.


worried bout panties getting wet.....


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> Lmk when u ready guey


he's not ready it so he would been have gotten coverter for 6v to 12v for radio.....


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

anyone know recomend a good audio shop or anyone to go get a six pack put in the back of my big body? these fools in sugarland claim it wont fit when i know for a fact it will


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Shorty had a benifit show at the fairgrounds behind emilianos I think it was a tejano fest too, does anyone know where to go for pictures of that event? Thanks


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Catalyzed said:


>


Hey homie hit me up 832 577 1731


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> worried bout panties getting wet.....


yes mija, your ruca left them in the backseat.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> he's not ready it so he would been have gotten coverter for 6v to 12v for radio.....


what's a "coverter" ????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

some bedroom baller held that event for him. only saw the pics posted on his facebook page.


hoppers4life said:


> Shorty had a benifit show at the fairgrounds behind emilianos I think it was a tejano fest too, does anyone know where to go for pictures of that event? Thanks


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Houston Autorama 2011*

Video from this past weekend's Autorama in Houston, seen some nice rides...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ChocolateThriller said:


> anyone sellin batteries need 4 get at me


I GOT 4 HIT ME UP


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ChocolateThriller said:


> anyone know recomend a good audio shop or anyone to go get a six pack put in the back of my big body? these fools in sugarland claim it wont fit when i know for a fact it will


EMPIRE AUTOSPORTS ASK FOR MARIO


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*The Show Will Be Moved To The 11th*


----------



## impalac (Aug 11, 2009)

anyone got a set of chrome zenith knock offs for sale i need then for my D's. LMK


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I GOT 4 HIT ME UP


:thumbsup:AWREADY!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

V Boy 88 said:


> View attachment 401469
> 
> 
> *The Show Will Be Moved To The 11th*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> FOR SALE 81 COUPE DEVILLE....IT HAS FRONT REINFORCED...TOP AND BOTTOM A ARMS ...BELLY IS ALSO DONE...WILL INCLUDE BRAND NEW 4 TON SPRINGS AND DEEP CUPS AND DONUTS...THE PIECE OF SHIT 4100 HAS BEEN TAKEN OUT...AND WILL INCLUDE A REBUILT 305...AND WILL INCLUDE 15'' ORIGINAL CADILLAC SPOKE RIMS...ALSO INCLUDED IS THE BRAND NEW ENGINE HOIST AND 4 USED BATTERIES,,,ASKING 2,200.00 OBO...U CAN REACH ME AT 832.208.2707...CAR IS LOCATED IN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON...HOPING THIS GOES QUICK...I CAN SEND PICS TO UR PHONE IF REQUESTED...THANKS


 still for sale


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

So where we ridin to tonight? Bout to give her a bath right now.....


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> So where we ridin to tonight? Bout to give her a bath right now.....


LEEMMEE KNOW,PM SENT


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

V Boy 88 said:


> View attachment 401469
> 
> 
> *The Show Will Be Moved To The 11th*


awsome see u next weekend


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Last call for Friday night dippin.....


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> Last call for Friday night dippin.....


Lol hell yeah.... Meeting up at princes burger on 59 at 9ish...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

63RIVI said:


> Hit up chevylo97...he's got one.


Yes sir.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

CHECK ECKLERS EARLY CHEVY'S AND I BELIEVE CHEVS OF THE 40'S HAS THEM. BOOST FROM 6V TO 12V FOR RADIOS.


DJLATIN said:


> what's a "coverter" ????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trivia question....


anyone remember this 










or this


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> CHECK ECKLERS EARLY CHEVY'S AND I BELIEVE CHEVS OF THE 40'S HAS THEM. BOOST FROM 6V TO 12V FOR RADIOS.


Did you mean: converter?
:facepalm:

Waist of $ imo. Just convert to 12v & make life easier.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lone star said:


> trivia question....
> 
> 
> anyone remember this
> ...


dnt remember, but

in 1997 i took my 84 cutty to the hights hydrauilics by the toll road in the north side


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

switches4life said:


> dnt remember, but
> 
> in 1997 i took my 84 cutty to the hights hydrauilics by the toll road in the north side


new heights, they were cool peoples. nick can still be found at the shows nowadays, he's doing lowrider bikes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> dnt remember, but
> 
> in 1997 i took my 84 cutty to the hights hydrauilics by the toll road in the north side


in 97 i was dreamin of bein lifted. i made it happen in 98 though...



Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> new heights, they were cool peoples. nick can still be found at the shows nowadays, he's doing lowrider bikes.


i beleive fineline (al) used to work at new hieghts also...i remember "Switches" on west orem and zavalla in the hood back in the day.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lone star said:


> in 97 i was dreamin of bein lifted. i made it happen in 98 though...
> 
> 
> 
> i beleive fineline (al) used to work at new hieghts also...i remember "Switches" on west orem and zavalla in the hood back in the day.



i think al told me he worked there. i used to live in that place in '94. i also remember Pacific Coast Styles on 45 from the early 90's, and Htown's Finest off 59. i think its(pacific coast) a furniture place now. they had radio ads "you can get a monster 4 pumpin system with 16 switches and a remote control!"

but that was back when 102 was a rap station also.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> i think al told me he worked there. i used to live in that place in '94. i also remember Pacific Coast Styles on 45 from the early 90's, and Htown's Finest off 59. i think its(pacific coast) a furniture place now. they had radio ads "you can get a monster 4 pumpin system with 16 switches and a remote control!"
> 
> but that was back when 102 was a rap station also.


master street design came later. i remember when they used to play on the radio that u can go to george r brown and get a whole stereo system for like 300 bucks. deck. amp. woofers .....yea, ok


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> new heights, they were cool peoples. nick can still be found at the shows nowadays, he's doing lowrider bikes.


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

How bout house of juice on canino.owners name was jaimen.cool dude did good work.


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Master Street Designs juiced my Nissan Sentra back in 96


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/175300-locos-creations-new-post.html


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

NoCaddyLikeMine said:


> Master Street Designs juiced my Nissan Sentra back in 96


Yup...off of Bissonnet...they did my 1st 64 in 92'.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yall gotta slow down.:damn.....I didn't get my first car till I was 18....I think that was in 98 ....let alone sumthin juiced.....I think that was in 2000....only places I seen was switches new heights and shortys


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

looks like a good deal in pearland if it runs good

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/2736393666.html


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale i have only 3 decent shape


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

streetshow said:


> for sale i have only 3 decent shape


DAM WUDA GOT DEM IF DEY AINT HAVE ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM WUDA GOT DEM IF DEY AINT HAVE ROLLERZ ONLY


I know I would keep em too I ll trade for. Just plain 2,prong


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> Did you mean: converter?
> :facepalm:
> 
> Waist of $ imo. Just convert to 12v & make life easier.


can. but only thing going to be 12v on car is radio.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

streetshow said:


> for sale i have only 3 decent shape[/QUOTE
> post in wrong topic. need to be in roller topic....:uh:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice pics homie


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

Rivis~N~Lacs said:


> i think al told me he worked there. i used to live in that place in '94. i also remember Pacific Coast Styles on 45 from the early 90's, and Htown's Finest off 59. i think its(pacific coast) a furniture place now. they had radio ads "you can get a monster 4 pumpin system with 16 switches and a remote control!"
> 
> but that was back when 102 was a rap station also.


yes sir,,,,,,,carlos lifted my monte carlo,,,he worked at pacific coast


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

switches4life said:


> dnt remember, but
> 
> in 1997 i took my 84 cutty to the hights hydrauilics by the toll road in the north side


knew them guys old man i think it was, always had old cars impalas n stuff, great people always helpful. jerry io think it was, aint been round there in years.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

713ridaz said:


> yes sir,,,,,,,carlos lifted my monte carlo,,,he worked at pacific coast


you know Vale worked there too? he said he built bend dancers n shyt..... i was like wtf!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


>


Lets take it way back....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

a little more history......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

slo said:


> you know Vale worked there too? he said he built bend dancers n shyt..... i was like wtf!


is that the same vale that painted candy out of fresno?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> is that the same vale that painted candy out of fresno?


dont think ive known this guy to paint there but not positive, mostly pasadena, northside.... crazy fuck with impalas


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> FOR SALE 81 COUPE DEVILLE....IT HAS FRONT REINFORCED...TOP AND BOTTOM A ARMS ...BELLY IS ALSO DONE...WILL INCLUDE BRAND NEW 4 TON SPRINGS AND DEEP CUPS AND DONUTS...THE PIECE OF SHIT 4100 HAS BEEN TAKEN OUT...AND WILL INCLUDE A REBUILT 305...AND WILL INCLUDE 15'' ORIGINAL CADILLAC SPOKE RIMS...ALSO INCLUDED IS THE BRAND NEW ENGINE HOIST AND 4 USED BATTERIES,,,ASKING 2,200.00 OBO...U CAN REACH ME AT 832.208.2707...CAR IS LOCATED IN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON...HOPING THIS GOES QUICK...I CAN SEND PICS TO UR PHONE IF REQUESTED...THANKS


..........NEED TO SELL..1900.00 OBO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slo said:


> dont think ive known this guy to paint there but not positive, mostly pasadena, northside.... *crazy* fuck with impalas


you aren't lying.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

[h=2]







1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.[/h]_







Ciadella interiors new for sale_ 
Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.

Thanks Walt.​


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> can. but only thing going to be 12v on car is radio.


Heard those boosters don't work that great :dunno: 
U gonna have hell replacing lights, battery, & other 6v stuff. Hope u never need a jump! Unless u doin an OG restoration, just go 12v & save urself some headache homie. Not too hard to do.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Dec. 10th Saturday night The Orange Show is hosting a toy drive, bring $15 or a new unopend toy and your ride. There will be free tamales and beer, music, and art projects for the kids. Bring your rides out and just hang out







*


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sunday Dec. 11th*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> Heard those boosters don't work that great :dunno:
> U gonna have hell replacing lights, battery, & other 6v stuff. Hope u never need a jump! Unless u doin an OG restoration, just go 12v & save urself some headache homie. Not too hard to do.


yep. i'm going og resto. but runnging a 12v battery


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> yep. i'm going og resto. but runnging a 12v battery


you find a decent looking battery for it?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> yep. i'm going og resto. but runnging a 12v battery


also all original wiring with 12v battery will burn out stuff, i had to rebuild my starter twice to figure that out


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> yep. i'm going og resto. but runnging a 12v battery


Then u'll have more than just the radio 12v unless u runnin an extra batt just for the radio. To run 12v batt for the car, u need to replace all lights, run a reducer for heater motor ignition coil, & fuel gauge, as well as a 12v generator (I have 2 if needed), or run alternator. Hit me up if u ever need help or info homie. Idk it all, but I've been through a lot over the years with mine & learned a little on the way


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Anyone got some batteries for sale or know someone who selling them...contact Goofy 832 561 0515


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> ..........NEED TO SELL..1900.00 OBO


Sale me the 4tons


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looking for an older 2bbl or smaller non performance 4b carb for my impala. something prefreably working condition close to original type..have a 4b that works great just fks my car up with too much fuel.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Sale me the 4tons


their installed on the car..and if I take those out I won't have nothing to replace them with..


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> their installed on the car..and if I take those out I won't have nothing to replace them with..


Well sell the springs for 1900 . And say the car comes with it...


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

H-Town TTT


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

It's friday nite! Whos down to hit the streets?!


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> It's friday nite! Whos down to hit the streets?!


As soon as i get my ride back on the road.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

WUZUP WAT TIME EVERYBODY RIDIN 2MRO?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> WUZUP WAT TIME EVERYBODY RIDIN 2MRO?


hopefully. today is work out the nicks on the bomb.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> As soon as i get my ride back on the road.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

texasgold said:


> a little more history......
> View attachment 403731


i remember this car, any pics of dat other dancers any hoppers he hopped?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

COOL CHILLIN WIT YAL HOMIES


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

got a 85 honda up for trades call me at 713-705-3729


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

First 100 pictures from todays show are posted. 

www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

great turn out at shortys toy for tots show today, lots of lowlows


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Homer Pimpson said:


> First 100 pictures from todays show are posted.
> 
> www.cadillacphotography.com


 nice pics homie,i wuz wonderin y u hada professional camera lol didnt know u did photography


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

HIT UP MY HOMEBOY CHRIS FROM STILL DOWN FOR SOME BADASS SHIRTS



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/317096-stilldown-ts.html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice show today. Good seeing some homies I haven't seen in a while and meeting some new ones


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice show today. Good seeing some homies I haven't seen in a while and meeting some new ones


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

there was a motorcycle following beside me following me down 59 popping wheelies over and over tryin to get me to gas hop on him for like 10mins straight -EPIC FAIL GAVE ME A GOOD LAUGH THOUGH:loco:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> COOL CHILLIN WIT YAL HOMIES
> View attachment 406190
> View attachment 406191


same to u bro.  might be my last time out for a while. Bomb messed up right before I got home! Might just go ahead & start the rebuild now...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> same to u bro.  might be my last time out for a while. Bomb messed up right before I got home! Might just go ahead & start the rebuild now...


my rebuild will start soon also. :tears:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> same to u bro.  might be my last time out for a while. Bomb messed up right before I got home! Might just go ahead & start the rebuild now...


IM SUPRISE I AINT GET PULLED OVA,,I 4GOT TO RIDE ON DA BRAKES LOL AND DAM WHAT HAPPIN TO IT


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ChocolateThriller said:


> there was a motorcycle following beside me following me down 59 popping wheelies over and over tryin to get me to gas hop on him for like 10mins straight -EPIC FAIL GAVE ME A GOOD LAUGH THOUGH:loco:


:roflmao::roflmao:AND DOES ANY BODY HAVE PICS OF DA RIDES ON DA SIDE OF 610 DRIVIN ND 3WHEELIN,,I WUZ 1 OF THEM:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> IM SUPRISE I AINT GET PULLED OVA,,I 4GOT TO RIDE ON DA BRAKES LOL AND DAM WHAT HAPPIN TO IT


about time to update your location. lol

Location: DIRTAY SOUF TEJAS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> about time to update your location. lol
> 
> Location: DIRTAY SOUF TEJAS


LOL


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> same to u bro.  might be my last time out for a while. Bomb messed up right before I got home! Might just go ahead & start the rebuild now...


What happen to it?


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> What happen to it?


Idk? Wouldnt stay on unless I kept pumpin gas. Was sputterin bad. Thinkin fuel pump? If somethin quick & easy, I'll just fix it. If not, time for a makeover


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

INIMITABLE said:


> Idk? Wouldnt stay on unless I kept pumpin gas. Was sputterin bad. Thinkin fuel pump?


FILTERS MIGHT NEED CHANGIN,,IF A FUEL PUMP STARTS TO GO OUT THEY USUALY START LEAKIN FUEL AND THEYL TAKE A SHIT ON U OUTTA NOWERE


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

INIMITABLE said:


> Idk? Wouldnt stay on unless I kept pumpin gas. Was sputterin bad. Thinkin fuel pump? If somethin quick & easy, I'll just fix it. If not, time for a makeover





IMPALA863 said:


> FILTERS MIGHT NEED CHANGIN,,IF A FUEL PUMP STARTS TO GO OUT THEY USUALY START LEAKIN FUEL AND THEYL TAKE A SHIT ON U OUTTA NOWERE


Yea that's probably where I would start. Check for any leaks or a spot where it might be sucking air....usually thru dry rotted rubber hoses. I'm sure it's something small.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

dj short dog said:


> Yea that's probably where I would start. Check for any leaks or a spot where it might be sucking air....usually thru dry rotted rubber hoses. I'm sure it's something small.


X63 AN CHECK FOR ANY VACUUM LEAKS IF IT HAS ANY


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

For anyone who has a facebook and haven't already liked my page help me spread the word and get updates from my website. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cadillac-Photography/101994866584718


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ready for any single pump to nose up this weknd at the rollerz only show, (friendly or non friendly hop), whats up:biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> ready for any single pump to nose up this weknd at the rollerz only show, (friendly or non friendly hop), whats up:biggrin:
> View attachment 406627


:wow:ILL BE COMIN AFTER U ONCE MY WRAP FRAME IS DONE:biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> ready for any single pump to nose up this weknd at the rollerz only show, (friendly or non friendly hop), whats up:biggrin:
> View attachment 406627


Au guey


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> :wow:ILL BE COMIN AFTER U ONCE MY WRAP FRAME IS DONE:biggrin:


orale homie,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

streetshow said:


> Au guey


:wave:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> orale homie,


:h5: UR RIDE LOOK REAL CLEAN HOMIE,,AND I LIKE DA WAY IT WUZ HOPPIN


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> ready for any single pump to nose up this weknd at the rollerz only show, (friendly or non friendly hop), whats up:biggrin:
> View attachment 406627


:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> :h5: UR RIDE LOOK REAL CLEAN HOMIE,,AND I LIKE DA WAY IT WUZ HOPPIN


 thanks bro , i think it was chipping, but i ll get the bugs out soon, it should do way better than that, 
didnt get to meet yall homies , but i was glad to see all them lowlows


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :cheesy::thumbsup:


 que pasa big homie, ahi andabamos por to hood, had a good time, when u rollin to the h?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> ready for any single pump to nose up this weknd at the rollerz only show, (friendly or non friendly hop), whats up:biggrin:
> View attachment 406627


wait til i get settled in and i will answer your challenge.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


> ready for any single pump to nose up this weknd at the rollerz only show, (friendly or non friendly hop), whats up:biggrin:
> View attachment 406627


Ya dijo...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lone star said:


> wait til i get settled in and i will answer your challenge.


will do:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hoppers4life said:


> Ya dijo...


:shocked: ya esta loco


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


> :shocked: ya esta loco


se va a poner caliente la cosa, 2012 here we come...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ojala que si bro


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> thanks bro , i think it was chipping, but i ll get the bugs out soon, it should do way better than that,
> didnt get to meet yall homies , but i was glad to see all them lowlows


DA WAY IT WOULD HIT DA GROUND IT BOUNCED JUZ RIGHT N NOT BOTTOM OUT LIKE SUM OTHERS


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What up H-Town. My Homie selling an 18 ft. trailer. He is in Dallas. craigslist post: http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/2747714332.html
Thx..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :nicoderm:


latin out there on the ones and twos


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> same to u bro.  might be my last time out for a while. Bomb messed up right before I got home! Might just go ahead & start the rebuild now...


go ahead and get the head start......:x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

switches4life said:


> ready for any single pump to nose up this weknd at the rollerz only show, (friendly or non friendly hop), whats up:biggrin:
> View attachment 406627


boiler you my homie. but whats up with the yellow switch box.........:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> DA WAY IT WOULD HIT DA GROUND IT BOUNCED JUZ RIGHT N NOT BOTTOM OUT LIKE SUM OTHERS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> boiler you my homie. but whats up with the yellow switch box.........:roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao:i tought it was going to be unoticed


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

hey boiler what di it hit :roflmao:25-30:roflmao:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

rollin-hard said:


> hey boiler what di it hit :roflmao:25-30:roflmao:


Que onda mario almuada te pierdes .


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> :wave:


 el Gavilan pollero a espantar las gallinas u alborotar. El gallinero no mas. A eso regresaste al h town


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> boiler you my homie. but whats up with the yellow switch box.........:roflmao:


SAFETY FIRST


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

rollin-hard said:


> hey boiler what di it hit :roflmao:25-30:roflmao:


mira,mira q-vole quien anda ahi.... Wat took u so long


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

boiler is gonna tear da bumper up at rollerz sunday


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

i been meaning to post these pics from los magnificos. check the link, yall might see some local celebrities haha. easiest way was just to post the gallery.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628397715297/


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> X63 AN CHECK FOR ANY VACUUM LEAKS IF IT HAS ANY


went outside this morning to see what's up & she's running fine :dunno: gonna take her for a spin after work tomorrow & see how she does. Gonna change that filter just in case that's what it was...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> que pasa big homie, ahi andabamos por to hood, had a good time, when u rollin to the h?


nada carnal aqui nomas pasandola....que tal se ponen las dirty streets de NS chingos de cops todavia?? no se todavia homie cuando voy a ir espero y sea pronto en el 2012 para mirar la agarrada de los hoppers por alla.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://www.xtranormal.com/xtraplayr/12811391/homeboyz-movie


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rollin-hard said:


> hey boiler what di it hit :roflmao:25-30:roflmao:


 HATERS ALWAYS GONA HATE, why dnt u finish building whatever junk u building and come out


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> nada carnal aqui nomas pasandola....que tal se ponen las dirty streets de NS chingos de cops todavia?? no se todavia homie cuando voy a ir espero y sea pronto en el 2012 para mirar la agarrada de los hoppers por alla.


esta dos que tres bro, no hay mucho movimiento , pero hay creo que se va poner bueno en 2012, ojala te eches una vuelta carnal


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

streetshow said:


> el Gavilan pollero a espantar las gallinas u alborotar. El gallinero no mas. A eso regresaste al h town


 u already know loco, lets stir this shit up :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

michale_400000 said:


> boiler is gonna tear da bumper up at rollerz sunday


we can only try bro, and keep the hopping movement alive bro


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hoppers4life said:


> mira,mira q-vole quien anda ahi.... Wat took u so long


 hey guey mire al big browne en el escapade con unas botas chuntaras picudas y un gorrito del chavo, :roflmao:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/xtraplayr/12811391/homeboyz-movie


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Carls Jr Friday....Lincoln is ready to roll


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> esta dos que tres bro, no hay mucho movimiento , pero hay creo que se va poner bueno en 2012, ojala te eches una vuelta carnal


horale esta bien bro.ay cuando valla para alla ill hit you up .


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


> hey guey mire al big browne en el escapade con unas botas chuntaras picudas y un gorrito del chavo, :roflmao:


No mames entoses me mintio, ne dijo k ya no iva a los clubs..lol
Pinche biggy eres garcho! Todo por no invitar... Haha
Y arriva el norte biggy.. Ahu!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Redemption & Latin Fantasy

*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Carls Jr Friday....Lincoln is ready to roll


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> *Redemption & Latin Fantasy
> 
> *
> View attachment 407470


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

V Boy 88 said:


> :thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hoppers4life said:


> No mames entoses me mintio, ne dijo k ya no iva a los clubs..lol
> Pinche biggy eres garcho! Todo por no invitar... Haha
> Y arriva el norte biggy.. Ahu!


:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

switches4life said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:i tought it was going to be unoticed


:loco: with it sitting up on the door like that...........:nono:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> went outside this morning to see what's up & she's running fine :dunno: gonna take her for a spin after work tomorrow & see how she does. Gonna change that filter just in case that's what it was...


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

hoppers4life said:


> mira,mira q-vole quien anda ahi.... Wat took u so long


 que onda lla meron sale el carro .


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

switches4life said:


> HATERS ALWAYS GONA HATE, why dnt u finish building whatever junk u building and come out


 me hating the is funny ,if you were hitting 60-70 single and drivable maybe :biggrin: i didn't know you were going get but hurt because i say you hit 25-30 and it took you 2 years to built a single my bad dog:roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

hoppers4life said:


> No mames entoses me mintio, ne dijo k ya no iva a los clubs..lol
> Pinche biggy eres garcho! Todo por no invitar... Haha
> Y arriva el norte biggy.. Ahu!


 no mames cabron :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rollin-hard said:


> me hating the is funny ,if you were hitting 60-70 single and drivable maybe :biggrin: i didn't know you were going get but hurt because i say you hit 25-30 and it took you 2 years to built a single my bad dog:roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


took me 2 years because i was out of town working almost one year, but most important, i build my car by my self, NO NEED FOR SHOP SPONSORING, :dunno::biggrin:, eres culito y te duele gastar en tu jonke:roflmao:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

switches4life said:


> took me 2 years because i was out of town working almost one year, but most important, i build my car by my self, NO NEED FOR SHOP SPONSORING, :dunno::biggrin:, eres culito y te duele gastar en tu jonke:roflmao:


 here we go excuses forlife :roflmao: culo the is funny :roflmao: cuando tengas ijos me buelves a decir culo :roflmao: dime si no puedes aser brincar tu jonke te ayudo :rofl: para que mires que no soy gacho


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

anyone selling some 14 7 rims tires ??? thanks 281 323 5001


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

caveydd81 said:


> anyone selling some 14 7 rims tires ??? thanks 281 323 5001


chrome or gold


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

rollin-hard said:


> que onda lla meron sale el carro .


Ya mero nomas le estoy metiendo el cam, a bigger stall, y polished heads I just got back from machine shop pero it should be ready soon..
Y tu como vas


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

rollin-hard said:


> no mames cabron :roflmao:


Lol.. Y la chona se mueve a ritmo k le toca....


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Im parting out an 85 cutty car has a good 307 motor that runs good n alot of good parts, blue leather pillow tops seats thats are in ok condition, call for pricing n more info 832 577 1731

Also parting out an 82 buick regal car has lots of good parts
I won't have this cars for long so if u need something get at me quick.. Thanks


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life said:


> Im parting out an 85 cutty car has a good 307 motor that runs good n alot of good parts, blue leather pillow tops seats thats are in ok condition, call for pricing n more info 832 577 1731
> 
> Also parting out an 82 buick regal car has lots of good parts
> I won't have this cars for long so if u need something get at me quick.. Thanks


I have lots of g-bodys n g-parts also have a 78 chevy nova with a straight 6 engine needs head gasket but has a clwan
Body askin $1600 obo on nova...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> took me 2 years because i was out of town working almost one year, but most important, i build my car by my self, NO NEED FOR SHOP SPONSORING,


most people dont understand that. props on your car homie. but u know im comin after u soon......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

rollin-hard said:


> here we go


 look here homie, nobody in here wants to hear ur crying, it aint my problem u cant finish ur car , and u cant stand to see others ride, whenever u finish ur ride, come and let ur ride talk for it self, PLAIN AND SIMPLE...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lone star said:


> most people dont understand that. props on your car homie. but u know im comin after u soon......


thanks big homie, u see , most people are mature and take my challenge in the good way, come and hop , just have a good time, but theres always going to be a damm hater talking behind the computer

oh and yeah, heard about ur hopper coming soon


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> thanks big homie, u see , most people are mature and take my challenge in the good way, come and hop , just have a good time, but theres always going to be a damm hater talking behind the computer
> 
> oh and yeah, heard about ur hopper coming soon


uffin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

switches4life said:


> look here homie, nobody in here wants to hear ur crying, it aint my problem u cant finish ur car , and u cant stand to see others ride, whenever u finish ur ride, come and let ur ride talk for it self, PLAIN AND SIMPLE...


 if is not your problem my car, then stop running your mouth how or who is helping me fix my car dont hate :roflmao:. when you say i got sponsor from a shop you make it sound like i got it for free the is funny homie you don't know shiet .:buttkick: let me tell you i work for the shop is noting wrong have a part time job or is it, nothing is for free homie . i dont think have a part time job to have extra money to fix your lowrider make you less what it matter is bring a car out right . i dint know you going get mad because i say 25-30  my bad dog lol


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

too much nonse shit to read, go to rollerz only toy show, and we ll talk


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> uffin:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> too much nonse shit to read, go to rollerz only toy show, and we ll talk


ALA BERGA THERE IT IS I DINK DAZ A CALL OUT,,,MAKE SURE DA BATTERIES ARE CHARGED AND READY TO NOSE UP:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> ALA BERGA THERE IT IS I DINK DAZ A CALL OUT,,,MAKE SURE DA BATTERIES ARE CHARGED AND READY TO NOSE UP:biggrin:


 hell yeah i be ready, win or lose,


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> hell yeah i be ready, win or lose,


:thumbsup: I LIKE TO HEAR DAT:biggrin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

switches4life said:


> too much nonse shit to read, go to rollerz only toy show, and we ll talk


 25-30 YOU NOT READY LMAO


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Anybody know were I can find some batteries


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

FOR SALE 81 COUPE DEVILLE....IT HAS FRONT REINFORCED...TOP AND BOTTOM A ARMS ...BELLY IS ALSO DONE...WILL INCLUDE BRAND NEW 4 TON SPRINGS AND DEEP CUPS AND DONUTS...THE PIECE OF SHIT 4100 HAS BEEN TAKEN OUT...AND WILL INCLUDE A REBUILT 305...AND WILL INCLUDE 15'' ORIGINAL CADILLAC SPOKE RIMS...ALSO INCLUDED IS THE BRAND NEW ENGINE HOIST AND 4 USED BATTERIES,,,ASKING 1,900.00 OBO...U CAN REACH ME AT 832.208.2707...CAR IS LOCATED IN THE EAST SIDE OF HOUSTON...HOPING THIS GOES QUICK...I CAN SEND PICS TO UR PHONE IF REQUESTED...THANKS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

rollin-hard said:


> 25-30 YOU NOT READY LMAO


:shocked: WHEN STUFF LIKE THIS HAPPENS IN FLA WE DO A HOUSE CALL,,WE ONCE MET UP WITH A HOMEBOY AND HOPPED INA KFC PARKIN LOT,,,,,,,,ILL B WAITIN WIT A CAMERA:biggrin:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Its getting hot in here, now this looks like the original houston topic....
let da hoppers,hop! My junk b ready soon to heat this streets up once again cause thats wat we do...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

hoppers4life said:


> Its getting hot in here, now this looks like the original houston topic....
> let da hoppers,hop! My junk b ready soon to heat this streets up once again cause thats wat we do...


We
Gonna hop till da wheels fall off...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

hoppers4life said:


> Its getting hot in here, now this looks like the original houston topic....
> let da hoppers,hop! My junk b ready soon to heat this streets up once again cause thats wat we do...


X63 OR WHOS GUNNA BACK OUTTA DA HOUSE CALL,,U DONT NEED A SHOW TO HOP AT


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

hoppers4life said:


> Its getting hot in here, now this looks like the original houston topic....
> let da hoppers,hop! My junk b ready soon to heat this streets up once again cause thats wat we do...


 ORALE...SEEMS LIKE 2012 IS GONNA BE THE YEAR OF THE HOPPERS....THAT'S WUZZ UP...YOUR RANFLA LOOKING FIRME CARNAL..!!!


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> chrome or gold


chrome homie


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

Ne body got roro number from oldies with the green 4 door 60. Or know how to get ahold of him?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> :shocked: WHEN STUFF LIKE THIS HAPPENS IN FLA WE DO A HOUSE CALL,,WE ONCE MET UP WITH A HOMEBOY AND HOPPED INA KFC PARKIN LOT,,,,,,,,ILL B WAITIN WIT A CAMERA:biggrin:


TO DO A HOUSE CALL, U NEED 2 CARS, MINE IS READY, BUT THIS FOOL( ROLLIN HARD) DNT HAVE A CAR, HE JUST HAS A BIG MOUTH AND A BIG DREAM, HE BEEN WORKING ON A $500 LINCOLN TOWN CAR 4 ALMOST 2 YEARS, GOOD THING INCOM TAX SEASON IS COMING SOON, HE NEEDS IT BAD, LMAO


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

michale_400000 said:


> got a 85 honda up for trades call me at 713-705-3729
> View attachment 406194
> View attachment 406195
> View attachment 406197
> ...


Jesse's old Honda is around??? Back in the day!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

View attachment 408374


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

switches4life said:


> View attachment 408374



:rant:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

hey where is the rollerz show going to be


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

its going down at the Hilton Furniture parking lot off s45 sunday 18, starts at 12:run:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

impalaniknak63 said:


> hey where is the rollerz show going to be


 At the Hilton Furniture on 45 Carnal...Next to Almeda Mall


----------



## BigO_713 (Nov 4, 2011)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> uffin:


:wave:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

ReppinTX said:


> At the Hilton Furniture on 45 Carnal...Next to Almeda Mall


ok thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> TO DO A HOUSE CALL, U NEED 2 CARS, MINE IS READY, BUT THIS FOOL( ROLLIN HARD) DNT HAVE A CAR, HE JUST HAS A BIG MOUTH AND A BIG DREAM, HE BEEN WORKING ON A $500 LINCOLN TOWN CAR 4 ALMOST 2 YEARS, GOOD THING INCOM TAX SEASON IS COMING SOON, HE NEEDS IT BAD, LMAO


:shocked::biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Rollerz Only C.C Toy Drive 2011 Good show pictures by REC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice pics Rec! 

Good turn out. Had a good time.Thanks Rollerz....:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Uploading the the pictures from today to my site. They should be done in an hour or Two. 

www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

I want to thank all car clubs who came out to support our toy for tots...im glad you all enjoyed the food, and music, ,we hope to make it bigger next year..................thanks again,and happy hoildays from Rollerz Only Gulf Coast.........:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> Nice pics Rec!
> 
> Good turn out. Had a good time.Thanks Rollerz....:thumbsup:


x2, great turn out, great support for a good cause:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

All my pictures from the show are posted

www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*2011 ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW
GREAT SHOW AND TURN OUT!




























































































































































*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DAM LOOKED LIKE A GOODTURN OUT,,,I HADA WORK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM LOOKED LIKE A GOODTURN OUT,,,*I HADA WORK*


x2, on call all weekend. :420:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> x2, on call all weekend. :420:


:420:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

82 cuttlas brougham for sale rebuit motor power windows locks pillo tops rust free interior in goodshape all moldings there . asking 2000 obo needs to go asap needs a windshield


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

BigO_713 said:


> :wave:


:buttkick:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

dang hugo couldnt hook a brotha up and photoshop my bumper filler to the same color as the car? lol nice pic though didnt know she could look that good


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

V Boy 88 said:


> dang hugo couldnt hook a brotha up and photoshop my bumper filler to the same color as the car? lol nice pic though didnt know she could look that good
> View attachment 409541


Lol, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> Lol, I'll see what I can do!


i was just bs'n, no need to go through the trouble. hopefully she'll get painted sometime next year and you can make her beautiful with your camera :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

V Boy 88 said:


> i was just bs'n, no need to go through the trouble. hopefully she'll get painted sometime next year and you can make her beautiful with your camera :thumbsup:


I'm sure it's gonna be on point after the paint! Tell your pops thanks for taking the time to talk to me and my wife!


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Nice pics Rec!
> 
> Good turn out. Had a good time.Thanks Rollerz....:thumbsup:


Thanks for coming out...Much Love nd Respect...!!!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

ReppinTX said:


> ORALE...SEEMS LIKE 2012 IS GONNA BE THE YEAR OF THE HOPPERS....THAT'S WUZZ UP...YOUR RANFLA LOOKING FIRME CARNAL..!!!


Tkx homie just tryin to get one on the street for now, congrats on the show looks like a good turn out...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:finger:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> 82 cuttlas brougham for sale rebuit motor power windows locks pillo tops rust free interior in goodshape all moldings there . asking *2000 obo *needs to go asap needs a windshield


 :ugh: 

I'll give you 300 for that bucket.


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

on craigs list dallas tx


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> :ugh:
> 
> I'll give you 300 for that bucket.


Hell its not a fo doo plus it comes with the cero seis frame swap . It the cleanest stock six fo around . Plus I'm just testing the waters . And they dreaming


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

streetshow said:


> 82 cuttlas brougham for sale rebuit motor power windows locks pillo tops rust free interior in goodshape all moldings there . asking 2000 obo needs to go asap needs a windshield


how bout you keep it til jan2012 and ill buy it christmas put me in the hole :x:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL does it come with a Serio cd?


streetshow said:


> Hell its not a fo doo plus it comes with the cero seis frame swap . It the cleanest stock six fo around . Plus I'm just testing the waters . And they dreaming


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> LOL does it come with a Serio cd?


yes sir straight from washifas trust me you wont find a better deal my cousin had one in worst shape and sold it for 20 grand.


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Serio controla..If ur not with meee then ur against meee..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> yes sir straight from washifas trust me you wont find a better deal my cousin had one in worst shape and sold it for 20 grand.


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

streetshow said:


> yes sir straight from washifas trust me you wont find a better deal my cousin had one in worst shape and sold it for 20 grand.


:scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> Serio controla..If ur not with meee then ur against meee..


This ride was used on one of serios video so its consider. A collectors item


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> *2011 ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW
> GREAT SHOW AND TURN OUT!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

nice rides. Wussup H-town


----------



## ReppinTX (Aug 14, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> *2011 ROLLERZ ONLY SHOW
> GREAT SHOW AND TURN OUT!
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS FOR COMING OUT CARNAL...AND THANKS TO ALL CAR CLUBS,SOLO RIDAZ ND EVERYONE ELSE WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR 4th ANNUAL TOY DRIVE/CAR SHOW.....IT WAS A GREAT TURN OUT...ITS CUZ OF YOU ALL WHO MADE THIS POSSIBLE...THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUED SUPPORT...MAY YOU ND YOURS HAVE A SAFE ND BLESSED HOLIDAYS...MUCH LOVE ND RESPECT...FROM ROLLERZ ONLY GULF COAST...


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

[h=6]*Latin Fantasy c.c. will give out 4,000 goodie bags this Christmas. We already have everything for the bags except for a small non-refrigerated juice. If anyone would like to donate a case of juice it would be a big help. If you would like to help you can drop the juice off at Shorty's Hydraulics by Friday.*[/h]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looking for a muralist.. someone GOOD need a few portraits done.. hit me up if u know anyone local, before i start looking out of town.


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

first time doin a quick video


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I need a E&G grill for this thang....cash in hand


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anybody riding tonite?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

sic713 said:


> looking for a muralist.. someone GOOD need a few portraits done.. hit me up if u know anyone local, before i start looking out of town.


That British/Irish cat in Austin....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Or that guy Crystal ball .....the one that did budda trunk from rollers on that Orange curry


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

REC said:


> first time doin a quick video


te aventastes guey. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> This ride was used on one of serios video so its consider. A collectors item


this one came in last night from spokane washifas. serio washed it down, so it holds $ value due to that.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 411245
> 
> 
> this one came in last night from spokane washifas. serio washed it down, so it holds $ value due to that.


serio controla shutting down the game lmao


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

slabrider93 said:


> Anybody riding tonite?


 think some peps going to mambos


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

damm poor hood.. http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhWH4dip5Drs0ZafQK


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

*FRIDAY NITE DIPPIN.............*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> serio controla shutting down the game lmao


 :nicoderm:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

REC said:


> first time doin a quick video


nica clip


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Big-Tymer said:


>


DAM SUCKS I WORK FRIDAYS OR ELSE YALL SEE ME RIDIN HITTIN SWITCHS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 411245
> 
> 
> this one came in last night from spokane washifas. serio washed it down, so it holds $ value due to that.


CLEAN REGAL


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM SUCKS I WORK FRIDAYS OR ELSE YALL SEE ME RIDIN HITTIN SWITCHS


x2.....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

merry christmas my fellow ryders be safe, dont drink n drive.........have a wonderful day.....$RFFR$!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## BigO_713 (Nov 4, 2011)

713Leancon said:


>


:buttkick:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY HOMIES, BEST WISHES TO ALL FROM

LOCOS CREATIONS....... 2012 HERE WE COME


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

whats the word on hlc new years picnic? anyone?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

switches4life said:


> whats the word on hlc new years picnic? anyone?


:h5:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

HOPE EVERY ONE HAD A BAD ASS CHRISTMAS WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS SO MARRY CHRISTMAS FROM .........."EXPENSIVE TASTE LOWRIDER CLUB"


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

switches4life said:


> whats the word on hlc new years picnic? anyone?


Rollerz Only Gulf Coast will be there if the weathers good:yes:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

WENS DA NEW YEARS PICNIC N WERE???


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lord Goofy said:


> HLC is hosting the New Years picnic at MacGregor park like we do every year. So 1/1/12 see yall there.


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


>


Dam it felt good being back on the streets. Everyone should try it. It was cool chopping it up with u boys. see everyone ,at the picknic.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

getting rid of this older model body car dollie. rolls and turns smooth but i have a better one that im using now so this one is just in the way its only about a foot off the ground so the body you put on it will sit almost stock height. just drop the body on it and find a way to secure it. its about 70x60 150 or make offers..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Body cart sold


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

What's up? Happy holidays!
Does anyone know where I can buy some outstripping brushes, and layover leafing materialas.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC 6th ANNUAL NEW YEARS PICNIC THIS SUNDAY @ MACGREGOR PARK.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## BigO_713 (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

man hold just seen slim gas hop on some old lady :run:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MIJO65 said:


> man hold just seen slim gas hop on some old lady :run:


showing off..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MxBlancaG said:


> What's up? Happy holidays!
> Does anyone know where I can buy some outstripping brushes, and layover leafing materialas.


sic would know for sure


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea she got broke-off...then I smelled smoke.....fuckin noids


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yea she got broke-off...then I smelled smoke.....fuckin noids


get the ones from o reilly's the last longer.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

MIJO65 said:


> man hold just seen slim gas hop on some old lady :run:


pics or stfu! :x:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> pics or stfu! :x:


mis u


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

anybody know where to get some 175/75/14s?


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> anybody know where to get some 175/75/14s?


also lookin for 1/4 metal plate for reinforcing


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


> mis u


thats mighty gay of you! :buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> also lookin for 1/4 metal plate for reinforcing


 triple s teel supply on jensen might have a small 1/4 plate sheet, if not they will have a full sheet 4 sure


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> thats mighty gay of you! :buttkick:


 noshit.com, sic? :burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> noshit.com, sic? :burn:


he cant help it..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yea she got broke-off...then I smelled smoke.....fuckin noids


Accumax ***** I got wat u need....
Da real deal homie!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> anybody know where to get some 175/75/14s?


I can get 155-80-13s n 175-70-14s
But its gonna take a miracle to get the 175 75 14s


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

hoppers4life said:


> I can get *155-80-13s* n 175-70-14s
> But its gonna take a miracle to get the 175 75 14s


WAT KIND AND HOW MUCH


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

*Garage anchor sale...*

A set of new chrome 14s cylinders 









Clean 1964 grille









Stock 1964 impala steering column 









1964 2dr window regulators ...


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

gogogogogogogogogo...............


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


> gogogogogogogogogo...............


mayne, those cylinders would look good on any garage anchor


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> pics or stfu! :x:


Where tha fuck u been.....hit me up...I may have deleteed Ur number....I had like 4different number on u I ain't know wich was wich


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

switches4life said:


> mayne, those cylinders would look good on any garage anchor


:thumbsup: yes sir.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Where tha fuck u been.....hit me up...I may have deleteed Ur number....I had like 4different number on u I ain't know wich was wich


pm sent!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Where tha fuck u been.....hit me up...I may have deleteed Ur number....I had like 4different number on u I ain't know wich was wich


i took the harley to southside on tuesday.. hung out with robert and sic for a minute..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hoppers4life said:


> Accumax* ***** *I got wat u need....
> Da real deal homie!


thats racist!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> thats mighty gay of you! :buttkick:


i cant miss my homies... no ****


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

cali rydah said:


> thats racist!!


I know... Lol
Wats good cali


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:chuck:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hoppers4life said:


> I know... Lol
> Wats good cali


not much.. just watching as houston starts to bring them cars out again..looks like some riding will happen in 2012!


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yea she got broke-off...then I smelled smoke.....fuckin noids


Got a box of accumax with your name on it at the shop


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Anybody riding tonight?


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

INIMITABLE said:


> Anybody riding tonight?


i guess not.....:dunno:


----------



## 713Leancon (Jul 3, 2010)

Weather looks good for tommorow. Ready for the picnic.


----------



## BigO_713 (Nov 4, 2011)

[QUOT:thumbsup:E=713Leancon;14972118]Weather looks good for tommorow. Ready for the picnic.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

BigO_713 said:


> [QUOT:thumbsup:E=713Leancon;14972118]Weather looks good for tommorow. Ready for the picnic.


[/QUOTE]

U talkin bout it ?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ready for sunday


----------



## BigO_713 (Nov 4, 2011)

U talkin bout it ?[/QUOTE] 

Waiting on you Patna!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

ready:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy New Year 2012 RFFR:guns:


----------



## bigdog73 (Nov 12, 2008)

happy new year houston 2012 we will be on the map


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

uploading vid now


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


>


:wow::h5: you guys have just set the bar as to what ALL houston hoppers should look like!! oh and the win goes to slim!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I just called u went strait to voicemail


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I just called u went strait to voicemail


phone was off..i turned it back on..


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

slim on13


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sic713 said:


> uploading vid now


 where s the second video


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> :wow::h5: you guys have just set the bar as to what ALL houston hoppers should look like!! oh and the win goes to slim!!!


yes sir, just clean cars, v8 motor, 100% driver, no RIDICULOUS BALLON tires,


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

From the looks of the video looks like the win could have gone either way


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

jdog78 said:


> for sale 4k O.B.O.back half and stress points wrapped,ext.arms,front ears reinforced,rebuilt motor.new exhaust,new carb,new pump motors,chrome set up,ttop runs a1.clean interoir bucket seats with shifter on floor.


SOLD....................................................................................3,500.WHATS OUT THERE FOR SALE KNOW.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

got this for sale or trade.5500 obo or 7000 with 20 inch supaz.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> From the looks of the video looks like the win could have gone either way


inch wise it looks even, but when u look at the lock up on the cars slim shouldnt have even been close which means boiler car wasnt doing what it was built to do, and two different classes gbody vs.luxury... nice cars, nice hop, but its one sided.. slims side... i know boiler is gonna work out the kinks and get the mc on the bumper


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

just my opinion..( i have no money, so this is all i can offer to this topic )


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

switches4life said:


> where s the second video


ill get it up later today or tonight.. its just a vid of you hopping solo and 3 wheeling..


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> From the looks of the video looks like the win could have gone either way


X2.u dont gudge a hop by the height of the hood......its how many inches the tires come iff the ground.....but crowed favorite always wins nomatter what


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

http://cadillacphotography.smugmug.com/Cars/New-Years-2011-picnic/20842835_6PSbr9#1654609391_F5RPjCD pictures from the park are up.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

BLVD BULLY said:


> X2.u dont *gudge* a hop by the height of the hood......its how many inches the tires come *iff* the ground.....but* crowed *favorite always wins *nomatter* what


judging by this post you cant spell for shit! eye ham jess seying..:werd:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Its all good both hoppers did good for being singles..and like cali said they will work out the kinks and hop.better next time


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Jdog78 I have an 81 caddy coupe for sale..hit me up if interested I can also send pics to ur phone...832-208-2707


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> inch wise it looks even, but when u look at the lock up on the cars slim shouldnt have even been close which means boiler car wasnt doing what it was built to do, and two different classes gbody vs.luxury... nice cars, nice hop, but its one sided.. slims side... i know boiler is gonna work out the kinks and get the mc on the bumper


 cali, u had to be there , but u werent there, so ur decision dnt caunt, lol, if i would had left the rear low, it would had been a hole diferent story, its all good, next friday dippin i clear things up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> cali, u had to be there , but u werent there, so ur decision dnt caunt, lol,* if i would had left the rear low*, it would had been a hole diferent story, its all good, next friday dippin i clear things up


yea but you didnt and caught a loss, but its good u loss because that just means you will keep hopping until you win..which means more hopping period...i know you will get it working.. i will be there friday to see it in person so my opinion can count..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> yea but you didnt and caught a loss, but its good u loss because that just means you will keep hopping until you win..which means more hopping period...i know you will get it working.. i will be there friday to see it in person so my opinion can count..


 lmao, u damm right im going to have it ready, mainly slim and me did it to hype peps up that like hoppin, we both agree that hopping this cars will only tear them apart, but fuck it , its just part of the game


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> lmao, u damm right im going to have it ready, mainly slim and me did it to hype peps up that like hoppin, we both agree that hopping this cars will only tear them apart, but fuck it , its just part of the game


dont beat them up too bad.. they both are clean but i know u guys are ballers and can build more if u wanted too!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> dont beat them up too bad.. they both are clean but i know u guys are ballers and can build more if u wanted too!


 wish i was a baller ..


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin: BOTH HOPPERS GOT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry i missed the picnic but starting the new year off with a new project stay tuned.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm goin to six batterys....I know it works and so dose everyone els...no more hopping for me


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I'm goin to six batterys....I know it works and so dose everyone els...no more hopping for me


lol..took the win and retired...:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DAM LOOKED TIGHT,,I WUZ LIKE THIS ALL SUNDAY FROM LA CRUDA:barf::chuck::barf:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> wish i was a baller ..


WAT SIZE TELESCOPICS U RUNNIN IN DA REAR?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> WAT SIZE TELESCOPICS U RUNNIN IN DA REAR?


theyr just regular 18 inch strokes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

uploading boilers solo hop vid..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


>



..........Looks like Aqua Boogie will be ready to hit the Friday night Dippin' scene soon!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


>


CLEEAANNNNNNN:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> lol..took the win and retired...:roflmao:


I was really just jokeing when I said to pull up on the Lincoln...that was the first time I have ever really hit it from the door....I was trying to make it drag the bumper the day before....but I can't get it right....so I just figured I would quit before I really fuck sumthin up


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

cali rydah said:


> judging by this post you cant spell for shit! eye ham jess seying..:werd:


No body wuz talkn to u so u can put ur cape back n d closet......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sic713 said:


> uploading boilers solo hop vid..


thanks sic, remember no weight, heavy cast block 350 motor, if it had v6, for sure bumper, battery on the front, no big tires on the front either, STREET DRIVER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BLVD BULLY said:


> No body wuz talkn to u so u can put ur cape back n d closet......


:roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM LOOKED TIGHT,,I WUZ LIKE THIS ALL SUNDAY FROM LA CRUDA:barf::chuck::barf:


 i feel you bro, how about un menudito to recover:cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

BLVD BULLY said:


> No body wuz talkn to u so u can put ur cape back n d closet......


says the internet bully....hno: who are you?? im pretty sure you know who i am


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> :roflmao:


all i did was point out a few words that were spelled incorrectly by the blvd bully and now i have a cape???


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

u know what?, never mind i dont care who u are...:finger:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 7 guests)

cali rydah
BLVD BULLY
:dunno:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> ..........Looks like Aqua Boogie will be ready to hit the Friday night Dippin' scene soon!!


oh yeah......


switches4life said:


> CLEEAANNNNNNN:thumbsup:


thanks mayne...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> theyr just regular 18 inch strokes





switches4life said:


> i feel you bro, how about un menudito to recover:cheesy:


O YEA 4 SUM REASON I WUZ PICTUREN THE BLUE TOWN CAR,,,AND MAN I TRYED EATIN MENUDO PERO IT WOULDNT STAY DOWN,,THE 1ST TIME I THREW UP IT WUZ PURO CASADORES AND THAT MADE IT WORSE:yessad:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

A friend of mine is sellin a 59-60 fully wrapped molded frame with split belly, built by pitt bull hydraulics...$1500 this week only.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> all i did was point out a few words that were spelled incorrectly by the blvd bully and now i have a cape???


 cape:roflmao:, i can see u doing 100 on the motorcycle in the highway, yes yes with a cape


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> cape:roflmao:, i can see u doing 100 on the motorcycle in the highway, yes yes with a cape


super cali!!!!! lol.. imma wear a cape to the chill spot friday...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> O YEA 4 SUM REASON I WUZ PICTUREN THE BLUE TOWN CAR,,,AND MAN I TRYED EATIN MENUDO PERO IT WOULDNT STAY DOWN,,THE 1ST TIME I THREW UP IT WUZ PURO CASADORES AND THAT MADE IT WORSE:yessad:


 hay guey, the blue town car has telescopics dnt really know how long are they, but i tell u what, that car has some serious stuff on it, all hi low nice wrapped frame, it just need a lil morething so it can hit big inches, owner is cool as hell, his trying to get some 14s for it, if anybody has some 4 sell


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

switches4life said:


> hay guey, the blue town car has telescopics dnt really know how long are they, but i tell u what, that car has some serious stuff on it, all hi low nice wrapped frame, it just need a lil morething so it can hit big inches, owner is cool as hell, his trying to get some 14s for it, if anybody has some 4 sell


YEA THAT TC HADA MEAN ASS 3


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> super cali!!!!! lol.. imma wear a cape to the chill spot friday...


 thats gona be interesting:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

cali rydah said:


> says the internet bully....hno: who are you?? im pretty sure you know who i am[/QUOT
> Ya I know who u r.....u d guy wit no ride quick to talk shit bout sumone wit a car......its all good tho bro cuz witout people like u ridn would b boring.....


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

BLVD BULLY said:


> cali rydah said:
> 
> 
> > says the internet bully....hno: who are you?? im pretty sure you know who i am[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

U dont know me......ne ways u win too old n got better thangs to do then keyboard battles.........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

BLVD BULLY said:


> U dont know me......ne ways u win too old n got better thangs to do then keyboard battles.........


 well said, and dnt worrie cali is old too, he on his late 40s, :biggrin:, but he is cool as hell


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

BLVD BULLY said:


> U dont know me......ne ways u win too old n got better thangs to do then keyboard battles.........


i see.. well u still know me and i dont know u.. so introduce yourself so i can say i know you...:wave: i'm cali...and you are?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> well said, and dnt worrie cali is old too, he on his late 40s, :biggrin:, but he is cool as hell


lmao im not that old, but i am too old to be going back and forth with someone who obviously knows me and i dont know them..i guess all the shit talking i do on film and in person has got me some kinda fame.. not bad for a ***** with no car..lol..oh yea and fuck u boiler.. no ****!


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

Its all good bro......most of people on here cool in person........but on lil u wanna smack d teeth out there head........u just laugh it up n do ur thang.....no hard feelings.


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

cali rydah said:


> i see.. well u still know me and i dont know u.. so introduce yourself so i can say i know you...:wave: i'm cali...and you are?


Wut up cali name is jr.just fucn round big hommi .no hard feelings


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

BLVD BULLY said:


> Wut up cali name is jr.just fucn round big hommi .no hard feelings


never any hard feelings.. its only talk when its being typed...:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

cali rydah said:


> never any hard feelings.. its only talk when its being typed...:thumbsup:


Thats wuts up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

200 obo 13" they were rough but i painted them GM metalic black. there OK.. backs not painted have some diamond KOs that are rough that can go with them. tires are about 60% but different. seem to hold air ok. these will get you on the street this weekend.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

$140 cash right here...:h5:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

cali rydah said:


> i see.. well u still know me and i dont know u.. so introduce yourself so i can say i know you...:wave: i'm cali...and you are?


old friendly ass...... u sounded like a man for a minute!!!! lolhno:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hoppers4life said:


> old friendly ass...... u sounded like a man for a minute!!!! lolhno:


lol..u stupid..whens the next bucket coming out?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hoppers4life said:


> $140 cash right here...:h5:


lil more and you can pick em up


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

cali rydah said:


> lol..u stupid..whens the next bucket coming out?


1 of them almost ready... N the retirement build will be done by 2015.
That one is gonna take some time n money..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hoppers4life said:


> 1 of them almost ready... N the retirement build will be done by 2015.
> That one is gonna take some time n money..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hoppers4life said:


> 1 of them almost ready... N the retirement build will be done by 2015.
> That one is gonna take some time n money..


:thumbsup:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Whats up H-town ,whats the 
show calander looks like for 2012 
who got the list of up coming shows


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:scrutinize: had all the parts u needed for that one car and in your yardddd.


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

*81 cuttie 4 trade or sale*































the car runs and drives excellent and fast 3 pump setup 5 switches show me what you got 713 705 3729


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

check out houston lowrider council or houston region tour


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Sup Houston

One of Our Members is back in his home town... 
hopped this at a show last saturday Shorty was out there to. any body get any pics or videos?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


> A friend of mine is sellin a 59-60 fully wrapped molded frame with split belly, built by pitt bull hydraulics...$1500 this week only.......


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


>


 cant believe this hasnt sold, i bet they paid twice or almost 3 times more than what he is asking for,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

but then again, how many peps have have 59 or 60 in htown lowrider??:uh:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Ox-Roxs said:


> Sup Houston
> 
> One of Our Members is back in his home town...
> hopped this at a show last saturday Shorty was out there to. any body get any pics or videos?


 luis is cool as hell, meet him couple of weeks ago, his hopper has lot of potential, great built hopper, just that it was missing the rear chains, and rear tires were flat, car was dancing on rear like crazy, but i think his fixing those issues, well see waht it does next time


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

slo said:


> 200 obo 13" they were rough but i painted them GM metalic black. there OK.. backs not painted have some diamond KOs that are rough that can go with them. tires are about 60% but different. seem to hold air ok. these will get you on the street this weekend.


sale pending


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

switches4life said:


> but then again, how many peps have have 59 or 60 in htown lowrider??:uh:


and a 59-60 that was ready for hopping....if were 64 it been mine.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

switches4life said:


> cant believe this hasnt sold, i bet they paid twice or almost 3 times more than what he is asking for,


i think he spent $3400 and fuel to go get it out of state...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

what up johnathan :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


>


U need to take that car to the track, I bet it would hurt some people...
Lol


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

almost ready to ride...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hoppers4life said:


> U need to take that car to the track, I bet it would hurt some people...
> Lol


damn car almost hurt my neck going through all six cambios. lol puro pinche lt1 power and this old man has a hard time getting out of the z28. :rofl:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> damn car almost hurt my neck going through all six cambios. lol puro pinche lt1 power and this old man has a hard time getting out of the z28. :rofl:


Se parece al camaro del Jr....le compre la muerte. A mi hijo .... Beto. Quintanilla ...........Puros corridos pesados del norte ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> Se parece al camaro del Jr....le compre la muerte. A mi hijo .... *Beto. Quintanilla *...........Puros corridos pesados del norte ...


 :h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> :h5:


PONLE EL CERO. SEIS FRAME SWAP SO ITCAN GO 
FASTER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> PONLE EL CERO. SEIS FRAME SWAP SO ITCAN GO
> FASTER


On the six fo3?


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

2 Speed Powerglide for sale lmk if you're interested 832-613-1771


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

63/64 Impala driver side door for sale. I paid $150 but ended up not using it so make me an offer... Need to get rid of just taking up space.. 832-613-1771


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

switches4life said:


> luis is cool as hell, meet him couple of weeks ago, his hopper has lot of potential, great built hopper, just that it was missing the rear chains, and rear tires were flat, car was dancing on rear like crazy, but i think his fixing those issues, well see waht it does next time


 Ya he needs some help with it.. blow out the front rims and tires. he going with 14..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> On the six fo3?


if jam some serioin it the sentimental value goes up


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hoppers4life said:


> almost ready to ride...


 damm it boy!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Big-Tymer said:


>



that is a steal at the asking price. frame was built by one of the best in the country. i wish he was selling this when i had my 60, because it would have made me second guess selling it.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

lone star said:


> that is a steal at the asking price. frame was built by one of the best in the country. i wish he was selling this when i had my 60, because it would have made me second guess selling it.


Lone star can u shoot me oscars #


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Big-Tymer said:


>


 if you still got it by this Friday hit me up.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Big-Tymer said:


>


DAM IF IT WUZ 61-64 I WUDA BEEN BOUGHT IT FOR MY 63,,,DA 1500 IS JUZ 4 DA BARE FRAME RIGHT?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

hit up Oscar *(832)606-8677 the price is goin back up this weekend...........*


Big-Tymer said:


>


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM IF IT WUZ 61-64 I WUDA BEEN BOUGHT IT FOR MY 63,,,DA 1500 IS JUZ 4 DA BARE FRAME RIGHT?


:yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

coming soon.. drop, drag, and destroyyyyy......


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone have a zenith style two prong knock off forsale? i need a right side. also anyone have tips on taking off the knockoff if both wings broke??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

get you a air chisle homie.. been there, done that.. air chisel is the best way or u can cave man it with a hammer and screw driver..


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks bro...trying to come back out...been a minute...almost retired but im holding on..


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> DAM IF IT WUZ 61-64 I WUDA BEEN BOUGHT IT FOR MY 63,,,DA 1500 IS JUZ 4 DA BARE FRAME RIGHT?


Yup other wise it b at my crib by now, still a damn good deal but I have a lot of to do to project before I can put a wrap frame on it.... Lol


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lord Goofy said:


> anyone have a zenith style two prong knock off forsale? i need a right side. also anyone have tips on taking off the knockoff if both wings broke??


pipe wrench,


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

OG 1962 fender skirts, wee bit rough but cleaned them up and shot them OG roman red. with new scuff pads. was going to just hang them on my wall but if someone needs a set here you go for CHEAP. $200 bo. some rough damage on the tops but not noticed when installed.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Lord Goofy said:


> anyone have a zenith style two prong knock off forsale? i need a right side. also anyone have tips on taking off the knockoff if both wings broke??


ooohh shit son bringin the lac out thats wuz up


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ChocolateThriller said:


> ooohh shit son bringin the lac out thats wuz up


trying to.... been tied up in alot of personal issues in my life


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Lord Goofy said:


> anyone have a zenith style two prong knock off forsale? i need a right side. also anyone have tips on taking off the knockoff if both wings broke??


just take a grinder with a cut off wheel to the spinner :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Lord Goofy said:


> trying to.... been tied up in alot of personal issues in my life


Air hammer


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Anyone have a 64 hood for sale?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

lmao, 
http://youtu.be/Uk8GfXNS1X8


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

Wut happend to calirider??????real boring in here........


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

he proly riding his cop motorcycle... oh yeah with a cape, lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

BLVD BULLY said:


> Wut happend to calirider??????real boring in here........


:x:



switches4life said:


> he proly riding his cop motorcycle... oh yeah with a cape, lol


nope was watching u lose to slim from another angle!


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Anyone have a 64 hood for sale?


last minute has some hoods... look them up on their web site


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks homie


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

cali rydah said:


> :x:
> 
> 
> nope was watching u lose to slim from another angle!


Maynnn


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

BLVD BULLY said:


> Maynnn


boiler knows whats up.. when his hoppers are working i let him know.. when they are not i let him know.. and that day it wasnt!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Lowriding


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

NO-RIDING


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

No housing lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> No housing lol


lol...


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't have both


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> I can't have both


sorry...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

riding to mambos in a min, get ur low low ready, and if u aint got one, GET U ONE


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

which one


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Mambo on Harrisburg


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

mayne, what a great turn out today great cruise too, lowriding is staying alive :thumbsup:, had to ride back home timing moved on my motor:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> mayne, what a great turn out today great cruise too, lowriding is staying alive :thumbsup:, had to ride back home timing moved on my motor:biggrin:


i just got home..chillin at mambos was cool but the cruise through downtown was even better.. not the mention when we took over the parking lot! :wow: shout out to all the clubs and solo riders who pulled their cars out tonight! :h5: thanks slim for the 122 mph ride on the freeway in the towncar..lol..


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

cali rydah said:


> i just got home..chillin at mambos was cool but the cruise through downtown was even better.. not the mention when we took over the parking lot! :wow: shout out to all the clubs and solo riders who pulled their cars out tonight! :h5: thanks slim for the 122 mph ride on the freeway in the towncar..lol..


suprised u still alive...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> suprised u still alive...


why wouldnt i be? :dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*Mambos @ Wayside & Harrisburg (January 6-7, 2012)*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

_If I didn't take or posted a pic of your ride it wasn't done on purpose :nosad:

I tried to take and post pics of all :yes:_


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes sir. thats whats up.. keep it going.. it can only get better


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


> yes sir. thats whats up.. keep it going.. it can only get better


:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> i just got home..chillin at mambos was cool but the cruise through downtown was even better.. not the mention when we took over the parking lot! :wow: shout out to all the clubs and solo riders who pulled their cars out tonight! :h5: thanks slim for the 122 mph ride on the freeway in the towncar..lol..


Don't forget about the heated seats and dual climate controls.....and the blutooth that works half the time...j/k bro....anytime


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

*FRIDAY NITE DIPPING*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


>


Yesssir! 1st one of the year!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Any one's got an extra lead hammer for sale? Prefferably in south, and south east houston and/Pasadena area. 

I can pick it up. 

PM me with price and location. 

Thanks.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Don't forget about the heated seats and dual climate controls.....and the blutooth that works half the time...j/k bro....anytime


or you making me spill yak on my 10 dolla t-shirt..lol..


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Big-Tymer said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

cali rydah said:


> i just got home..chillin at mambos was cool but the cruise through downtown was even better.. not the mention when we took over the parking lot! :wow: shout out to all the clubs and solo riders who pulled their cars out tonight! :h5: thanks slim for the 122 mph ride on the freeway in the towncar..lol..


Just think how its going to get once everybody is on board. Last night was a good turn out with no real planning! It was good to see another ride clowning going the opposite way from me....think about when was the last time we saw that!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Where's your Flikas H?!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Where's your Flikas H?!


On the way bro, too busy watching the TEXANS stomp a mudhole........


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Where's your Flikas H?!


streetflixx.com


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> On the way bro, too busy watching the TEXANS stomp a mudhole........


just saw the flixx on ur site bro.....bad ass as always bro!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*MAMBOS MEET UP


























































































































































































































*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

INIMITABLE said:


> just saw the flixx on ur site bro.....bad ass as always bro!


lol, just got through loading up there, THANKS bro!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

INIMITABLE said:


> streetflixx.com


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*MINI INVASION WASHINGTON AVENUE 


































































































































































































































*


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nice pics.. better memories! :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

cali rydah said:


> nice pics.. better memories! :biggrin:


Thanks and true that on the memories, regret not taking one of the rent a cop on the bike:rofl:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

HMART1970 said:


> Thanks and true that on the memories, regret not taking one of the rent a cop on the bike:rofl:


for real! he had to load the bike up on a honda accord!!! talk about hating your job!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

cali rydah said:


> for real! he had to load the bike up on a honda accord!!! talk about hating your job!


I would have kept riding passed the acord!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

HMART1970 said:


> I would have kept riding passed the acord!


lol...thats why it was parked in the cut by itself!


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any one's got an extra lead hammer for sale? Prefferably in south, and south east houston and/Pasadena area.
> 
> I can pick it up.
> 
> ...


I got a new brand one. Hit me up.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> I would have kept riding passed the acord!


 great pics Hugo, more motivation for more riders


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


> great pics Hugo, more motivation for more riders



Wat up dawg u left me hangin, I have a car just needed a phone call n I be there.... Looked like a good turn out too.... Next time


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

switches4life said:


> great pics Hugo, more motivation for more riders


thanks Boiler!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

hoppers4life said:


> Wat up dawg u left me hangin, I have a car just needed a phone call n I be there.... Looked like a good turn out too.... Next time


Dont wait on a call bro, just get out there.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hoppers4life said:


> Wat up dawg u left me hangin, I have a car just needed a phone call n I be there.... Looked like a good turn out too.... Next time


 tought u knew loco, dnt worrie carnal, thers always a next hangout


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


> Dont wait on a call bro, just get out there.....


Never did I miss being at any hang out spot I would
Be one of the first one there but communicationis not the same
Anymore... Dont get on lil so offten cause its always same bullshit
.... Nice pics looked like a good turn out, next time!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hoppers4life said:


> Never did I miss being at any hang out spot I would
> Be one of the first one there but communicationis not the same
> Anymore... Dont get on lil so offten cause its always same bullshit
> .... Nice pics looked like a good turn out, next time!


facebook is the communication tool now.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> facebook is the communication tool now.


Yeah im just now starting to find out... Lol
Thanks


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

*If anyone looking for a new truck to drag around some cars message me. I have a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 SLE Z71 4X4 pick up for sale. Great running vehicle with many upgrades. KMC XD series 20 inch wheels, Pro Comp extreme A/T 35X13.50R20 tires, Pro Comp suspension system, Magnaflow performance exhaust, running boards, AEM Brute force intake system, Super chip, Optima red top battery, window tint, JVC KW-AVX740 Double din head unit with DVD & Blue tooth, Provision 8 inch TFT LCD color monitor mounted on the headliner. 142,000 miles. Asking $12,000 OBO*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MARK YOUR CALANDERS....EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE HOSTING A PICNIC FOR OUR TEN YEAR ANNIVERSARY . 

SUNDAY JUNE 10TH @ BEAR CREEK PARK ...PAVILLION 6 

FLYER AND MORE INFO COMING SOON. HOP,TUGOWAR,CASH PRIZES, BEST OF AWARDS...

\


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Lord Goofy said:


> MARK YOUR CALANDERS....EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE HOSTING A PICNIC FOR OUR TEN YEAR ANNIVERSARY .
> 
> SUNDAY JUNE 10TH @ BEAR CREEK PARK ...PAVILLION 6
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

sic713 said:


>


looking damm good sic:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

sic713 said:


>





switches4life said:


> looking damm good sic:thumbsup:


X63


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

switches4life said:


> looking damm good sic:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

sic713 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Big-Tymer said:


>


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Friday Night Cruise (Jan 06-07-2012)



















:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

money maker on 3 like always


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

hey check it my low ridin patnas theres a show in pearland tx jan 28 2012 on 4878 wells dr by p town high school of tx 35 and oiler dr hit me up at 713 705 3729 for more info its a show to help raise money for diabetes come rep dis for da boys on bags wit just us cc would love to see a good turn out and god bless to all thank u


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

please all lowriders come out dis da first show in ptown id love to have yall


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

4070 wells drive pearland tx 77584 its 25 to reg at da show 8am to 6 pm


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## LONE STAR STATE (Mar 3, 2009)

michale_400000 said:


> View attachment 419593
> View attachment 419594
> View attachment 419595
> 4070 wells drive pearland tx 77584 its 25 to reg at da show 8am to 6 pm


Texas Lifestyle will b their


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

GOT MY BIG BODY LAC UP FOR GRABBS FWM


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

anybody dippin tonight?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

1980lincoln said:


> anybody dippin tonight?


 westhimer


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

switches4life said:


> westhimer[¿/QUOTE. ¿ Where exactly Mr.?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ROBHDZ02 said:


> switches4life said:
> 
> 
> > westhimer[¿/QUOTE. ¿ Where exactly Mr.?
> ...


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> ROBHDZ02 said:
> 
> 
> > theres is a hangout spot avaliable in the north side, 59 north right acreooss the freway from escapade, i think the exit is w mount houston, sundays from 6pm to 10 or so, tell ur hoimes , everyone is welcome, heres some rules..
> ...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Catalyzed said:


> *If anyone looking for a new truck to drag around some cars message me. I have a 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 SLE Z71 4X4 pick up for sale. Great running vehicle with many upgrades. KMC XD series 20 inch wheels, Pro Comp extreme A/T 35X13.50R20 tires, Pro Comp suspension system, Magnaflow performance exhaust, running boards, AEM Brute force intake system, Super chip, Optima red top battery, window tint, JVC KW-AVX740 Double din head unit with DVD & Blue tooth, Provision 8 inch TFT LCD color monitor mounted on the headliner. 142,000 miles. Asking $12,000 OBO*


*sold*


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

switches4life said:


> ROBHDZ02 said:
> 
> 
> > theres is a hangout spot avaliable in the north side, 59 north right acreooss the freway from escapade, i think the exit is w mount houston, sundays from 6pm to 10 or so, tell ur hoimes , everyone is welcome, heres some rules..
> ...


----------



## ROBHDZ02 (Jun 12, 2008)

switches4life said:


> ROBHDZ02 said:
> 
> 
> > theres is a hangout spot avaliable in the north side, 59 north right acreooss the freway from escapade, i think the exit is w mount houston, sundays from 6pm to 10 or so, tell ur hoimes , everyone is welcome, heres some rules..
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

FOR SALE PM ME IF YOU WANT IT


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

switches4life said:


> ROBHDZ02 said:
> 
> 
> > theres is a hangout spot avaliable in the north side, 59 north right acreooss the freway from escapade, i think the exit is w mount houston, sundays from 6pm to 10 or so, tell ur hoimes , everyone is welcome, heres some rules..
> ...


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

switches4life said:


> ROBHDZ02 said:
> 
> 
> > theres is a hangout spot avaliable in the north side, 59 north right acreooss the freway from escapade, i think the exit is w mount houston, sundays from 6pm to 10 or so, tell ur hoimes , everyone is welcome, heres some rules..
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

jdog78 said:


> switches4life said:
> 
> 
> > :nono:yeah but laws are always waiting for people,even if you have hids and no rims u getting a ticket cause they say they illegal.i went to jail for being parked there and said we where tresspassing.loaded everyone in a paddywagon.Dam, homie its like only certain people allowed to ride with yall.
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

switches4life said:


> jdog78 said:
> 
> 
> > not this parkinglot, we have permission from the owner, his son is in one of the car clubs , we can even close the entry if we want, we been hanging out there for last month , but we havnt let manny people know because the fuck ups that come and mess things up, thats why we r only lettin people in that we can trust


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

k thanks alot


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Lookin for some 175/75s anybody got some theyll let go of? need a full set


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

roll call for friday night lowriders hang out , already on fb so im lettin peps know here too

location = mambos on harrisburg and wayside in magnolia, 
time = afternoon till ?


----------



## cyclesounds (Feb 10, 2011)

Whats the page on facebook?


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

text me a full address and ill be there just us cc 713 705 3729 thanks


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Uppers,calipers,dust shields are sold........still have these chrome lowers for your 77-96 Lac. 
$250 obo come get'em.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> roll call for friday night lowriders hang out , already on fb so im lettin peps know here too
> 
> location = mambos on harrisburg and wayside in magnolia,
> time = afternoon till ?


no puedo this time. g jr's birthday party this weekend. catch you all on the next one hopefully.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hp mini laptop with beats audio and integrated webcam, brand new for sale... 250 firm..


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sale Pending....uffin:



dj short dog said:


> Uppers,calipers,dust shields are sold........still have these chrome lowers for your 77-96 Lac.
> $250 obo come get'em.


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> no puedo this time. g jr's birthday party this weekend. catch you all on the next one hopefully.


 Family FIRST homie, u allright


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cyclesounds said:


> Whats the page on facebook?


houston lowriders


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

cyclesounds said:


> Whats the page on facebook?


*Here is a direct link to the page if anyone wants to be added*  https://www.facebook.com/groups/263373410381262/


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Lookin for some 175/75s anybody got some theyll let go of? need a full set


arent those pretty common? i have a set of 6 175 70s


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

lone star said:


> arent those pretty common? i have a set of 6 175 70s


They use to be the 1st choice for those running 14's cuz they were skinny...but they were discontinued several years back. Only thing available in a 14" w/whitwall now is the Hankook 175 70 14 which has a more boxier look to it or the Coker 5.20:|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dead in here


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

any one have choochis cell#?


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

chevylo97 said:


> any one have choochis cell#?


I dont know it by memory but hit me up tomarrow after 9am we work together so he be with then 832 577 1731 I'm tony


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> no puedo this time. g jr's birthday party this weekend. catch you all on the next one hopefully.


Pero no envitas canijo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> They use to be the 1st choice for those running 14's cuz they were skinny...but they were discontinued several years back. Only thing available in a 14" w/whitwall now is the Hankook 175 70 14 which has a more boxier look to it or the Coker 5.20:|


i see,im a rookie to the 14inch game. the ones i have are mastercraft, also discontinued. seems like the MAN doesnt want us to buy tires anymore!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

lone star said:


> i see,im a rookie to the 14inch game. the ones i have are mastercraft, also discontinued. seems like the MAN doesnt want us to buy tires anymore!!


 The few companies that still produce the 13" ww are talking about discontinuing that size in a ww soon just like goodyear,firestone,BF Goodridge,Cornell,etc.. Looks like Mr.Coker will have the 13" & 14" ww tire market cornered.$$$


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

WATS DA EXACT ADRESS TO SPOT TONIGHT AND WHOS ALL RIDIN?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> WATS DA EXACT ADRESS TO SPOT TONIGHT AND WHOS ALL RIDIN?


6890 Harrisburg Blvd
Houston,TX77011


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Does anyone have a cutlass with a floor shift that they are parting out i need some parts.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

dj short dog said:


> They use to be the 1st choice for those running 14's cuz they were skinny...but they were discontinued several years back. Only thing available in a 14" w/whitwall now is the Hankook 175 70 14 which has a more boxier look to it or the Coker 5.20:|


It depends on the name brand if it's got the boxier look. Back in da day you had varieties of ww name brands to chose from. Usually the more the tire cost the more thread the tire had giving it a wider look and more traction. The middle number is the height. I personally would ride on the 70 series tires if I had 14" . They also cost more than the 75 series.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any clean 13s for sale? no chipped, rusted, or leaky rims please..


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> It depends on the name brand if it's got the boxier look. Back in da day you had varieties of ww name brands to chose from. Usually the more the tire cost the more thread the tire had giving it a wider look and more traction. The middle number is the height. I personally would ride on the 70 series tires if I had 14" . They also cost more than the 75 series.


Id take a set of 185/75s too just wouldnt want to spend as much. i dont like how boxy those 70s are.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

FOR SALE $7,500 OBO







[/QUOTE]


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hoppers4life said:


> Pero no envitas canijo


hechate una vuelta loco


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

713Lowriderboy said:


>


had a real good turn out last night! Cops ran us off when we parked on Washington, but we all just cruised other places.. Had @ 40 cars at Mambos


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Any cars for sale in houston? Looking to buy: Cadi, Caprice, Cutlass, Monte... Send me pictures, prices on the link if its on another thread.... SA is the worst place to find something decent and cheap. PM me.. or text if you got my #


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

INIMITABLE said:


> had a real good turn out last night! Cops ran us off when we parked on Washington, but we all just cruised other places.. Had @ 40 cars at Mambos


My trey arrived just fine:










But broke down before the cruise and had to tow it home:










:'(


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

wat happened?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SW713 said:


> wat happened?


Fan hit radiator and fucked it up 

Im a go with an electric fan now. 

It should keep the 409 from overheating when waiting in line to enter a carshow.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fan hit radiator and fucked it up
> 
> Im a go with an electric fan now.
> 
> It should keep* the 409 *from overheating when waiting in line to enter a carshow.





had to throw that in there ey hotshot?:finger:


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

anyone got sum crosslace 13x7 or 14x7 for sale or trade.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*



*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

713Lowriderboy said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

WUSSGUCCI MY MAJICOS FAMILY. HERE'S SUM 4 THE REAL Gs ROLLIN.CREEPIN. KOOLIN ON DA KORNA


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 x64


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Posting this for a Club Brother

22" OG wire wheels Black on black with chrome nipples,hub, and knockoff. Used for about a month then parted with the truck they were on. 1200 OBO; Motivated seller here. Pm if you are interested. I can get more pics


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

713Lowriderboy said:


>


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

caddydaddy505 said:


> anyone got sum crosslace 13x7 or 14x7 for sale or trade.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

looking for 4 clean chrome straight 2 bar knock offs


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> looking for 4 clean chrome straight 2 bar knock offs and 1 red adapter..


 u got em?????


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> u got em?????


:naughty:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> :naughty:


where is my finders fee :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> where is my finders fee :buttkick:


Your new batteries for your lincoln is the finders fee... Ill buy you some tacos


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got a 77-96 cadillac frame . full wrap with custom rear adjustable chromed trailing arms .
askling $$1800 obo ... or trades what you got .. need to get it out this shop asap . 
going a different rout on my lac.
call chilly for more info . 832-876-9026


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I still have 3 new hp laptops, 15 inch monitor, integrated webcam, dvd/cd rom and wireless.. 350... a week old..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> Your new batteries for your lincoln is the finders fee... Ill buy you some tacos


Your wheels ill buy u some chicken ,


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> Your wheels ill buy u some chicken ,


lets meet half way and buy our own chicken tacos..lol


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Negga said tacos from the junk yard lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> Negga said tacos from the junk yard lol


:roflmao::roflmao:hey at least i offered, u were looking a little hungry!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

last 4 comments racist


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> last 4 comments racist


:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

slabrider93 said:


> I got a 77-96 cadillac frame . full wrap with custom rear adjustable chromed trailing arms .
> askling $$1800 obo ... or trades what you got .. need to get it out this shop asap .
> going a different rout on my lac.
> call chilly for more info . 832-876-9026


who wrapped frame?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


> *who* wrapped frame?


deeeeeeeeez nuutttzzzzzz!!!! sorry back to the original question..:ugh:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

we doin the cruise at the same place friday night


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

car show sat jan 28 from 8am - 5pm 25 to register a address is 4070 wells dr pearland tx 77584 make sure ur rides are ready to show when you come through the gate there judging at the gate byob no glass bottles hope to see you all there


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah it was alot of bad ass rides out hope we do it again at the same place great turn out


----------



## badben (Jan 21, 2012)

LOOKIN FOR A RIDES 4SALE.......PM ME....SEND PICS TO MY TELEPHONIO....8328937082


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:hey at least i offered, u were looking a little hungry!


little info homie dont ever buy food from the taco trucks unless u want to end up in the shitter for 2 days :burn:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> little info homie dont ever buy food from the taco trucks unless u want to end up in the shitter for 2 days :burn:


lol..i ate from one the day b4 and was fine...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Any good shows around there in march I'm going to be visiting family in the Woodland it would be cool to hit up a show .


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

matdogg said:


> Any good shows around there in march I'm going to be visiting family in the Woodland it would be cool to hit up a show .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> little info homie dont ever buy food from the taco trucks unless u want to end up in the shitter for 2 days :burn:


Or catch hepatitis C due to the taco truck ladies/guys cutting their hands and continue cooking without wearing protective gloves.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

anyone in the Ricmond, tx area i need a favor


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> Or catch hepatitis C due to the taco truck ladies/guys cutting their hands and continue cooking without wearing protective gloves.


now that scared me away from the roach coach permanently!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> Or catch hepatitis C due to the taco truck ladies/guys cutting their hands and continue cooking without wearing protective gloves.


calmate pinche hepatitis C :ugh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

what date is your towncar gonna be done downy?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

2 hp 15 inch laptops .. a week old.. 400 obo need to move them


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

matdogg said:


> Any good shows around there in march I'm going to be visiting family in the Woodland it would be cool to hit up a show .


Individuals CC having a picnic March 25 at Mac Gregor park..


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Still lookin for them 175/75s anybody got em? Or to trade these for the exact thang but in 13" or some all gold center 72 spoke 13s must be real daytons








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/84/img6670p.jpg/


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

michale_400000 said:


> we doin the cruise at the same place friday night


 we ll be there ahain if doesnt rain


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

streetshow said:


> calmate pinche hepatitis C :ugh:


:roflmao: este wey


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:420:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

still looking for straight 2 bar chrome kos


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> calmate pinche hepatitis C :ugh:


you all salvadorenos are immune to that anyways so no worries on your part. :tongue:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> what date is your towncar gonna be done downy?


T.B.A. :rimshot:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> you all salvadorenos are immune to that anyways so no worries on your part. :tongue:


.,hablo tu doctor he said that u need to go back for your prostate exam cause the result came back unclear he needs to dig in a little dipper :facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> .,hablo tu doctor he said that u need to go back for your prostate exam cause the result came back unclear he needs to dig in a little dipper :facepalm:


ay que rico!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> ay que rico!


sucio sucio :shh:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

ill see you there you hoppin this time


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

the show this sat is still on and poppin hope to see you all there 4070 wells dr pearland tx 77584


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

michale_400000 said:


> ill see you there you hoppin this time


 damm right, can let slim get away like that, already replaced the cylinder, and charged batteries, im ready!!:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sorry no more hopping .....i woke up to a very nice pm this morning .....someone made me an offer on the lincoln thats reeeeeeeeeeeeeally close to what i have in it.....so u guys win.....and im considering this offer......$$$$$$


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> damm right, can let slim get away like that, already replaced the cylinder, and charged batteries, im ready!!:biggrin:





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> sorry no more hopping .....i woke up to a very nice pm this morning .....someone made me an offer on the lincoln thats reeeeeeeeeeeeeally close to what i have in it.....so u guys win.....and im considering this offer......$$$$$$


so u are gonna get that white lincoln.. must be nice!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thats the plan


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> sorry no more hopping .....i woke up to a very nice pm this morning .....someone made me an offer on the lincoln thats reeeeeeeeeeeeeally close to what i have in it.....so u guys win.....and im considering this offer......$$$$$$


X2 SAME HERE ANYONE HAVE A TRAILER TO CARRY MY FLEETWOOD ON JUST NEED IT FOR THE 1 DAY NOT EVEN MORE LIKE HALF A DAY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thats the plan


:thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thats the plan


 cant wait to see the build up


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> cant wait to see the build up


+ 1


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Does anybody got an 80's cutty frame they need to get rid of?


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

sounds good what you buildin next


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

kool see you there hey you got any hoppin coils and a piston layin around


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

its gonna be throwed


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> damm right, can let slim get away like that, already replaced the cylinder, and charged batteries, im ready!!:biggrin:


Team pozoleros. Al atake


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

streetshow said:


> .,hablo tu doctor he said that u need to go back for your prostate exam cause the result came back unclear he needs to dig in a little dipper :facepalm:


:rofl:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> sorry no more hopping .....i woke up to a very nice pm this morning .....someone made me an offer on the lincoln thats reeeeeeeeeeeeeally close to what i have in it.....so u guys win.....and im considering this offer......$$$$$$


They got a 07,, towncar in conroe for 3500, but its black high miles


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

streetshow said:


> They got a 07,, towncar in conroe for 3500, but its black high miles


Has to be white .....call me 281-772-2607


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> They got a 07,, towncar in conroe for 3500, but its black high miles


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


>


all u right durr big dawg


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Has to be white .....call me 281-772-2607


:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> all u right durr big dawg


naw im poor


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> Does anybody got an 80's cutty frame they need to get rid of?


just got rid of a rolling chassis yesterday morn.came off a 80s cutty.still have the chrome pieces and bumper plastics.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> naw im poor


u dropping $100s at the junk yard like nothing


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> u dropping $100s at the junk yard like nothing


lol..yea for junk!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

streetshow said:


> u dropping $100s at the junk yard like nothing


ha he made it rain in the early model section


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ha he made it rain in the early model section


lmao.. whatever neegah!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ha he made it rain in the early model section


i need that radio.. hook it up!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ha he made it rain in the early model section


that fool was stealing tools from my cousins and shit 
:buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> that fool was stealing tools from my cousins and shit
> :buttkick:


lol...u got two free hammers out of the deal..:rofl: fucking guys didnt wanna loan me a hammer.. i guess i know why..


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

just got off work, jumping on the monte and rolling to mambos


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Not goin stuck working on my moms infinity....I don't wanna spend Saturday doin it....fuck this starter


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

streetshow said:


> that fool was stealing tools from my cousins and shit
> :buttkick:


Ha robinhood


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Not goin stuck working on my moms infinity....I don't wanna spend Saturday doin it....fuck this starter


u heading to pearland show tomorrow??



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Ha robinhood


lol.. i borrowed the tools so he could complete the job and the fools who i got the tools from left..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> still looking for straight 2 bar chrome kos


found some...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Nope dyno day at my boys shop...i'll be in the lac


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nope dyno day at my boys shop...i'll be in the lac


big money talk!!


----------



## BLVD BULLY (Oct 10, 2011)

Hearin crickits in hear..........


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

DIDI ANYONE ELSE GET THIS MESSAGE IN THIER INBOX ON HERE??


My dear,


I am Ms. Mercy Cook from Ivory Coast and I am contacting you because I need your help in the management of a sum of money that my dead father left for me before he died. 


This money is (Six Million Five Hundred Thousand United states dollars) and the money is in a bank here in Abidjan the capital city. My father deal on Gold, Cocoa and Timber export and he was poisoned by his brothers associated with business colleagues and now I want you to stand as my guardian and appointed beneficiary and receive the money in your country since I am only 19 years and without mother or father. 


I will detail you more once i hear from you, Kindly reply me through this my private email for more details ( [email protected] )


Ms. Mercy Cook. ( mercookky /at/ y a h o o. c o m) 

SHIT HAD ME :rofl::loco:​


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

got a b body frame if some one needs one.complete rolling chassis,asking $300.came off of a 1996 caprice classic.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Caprice frame is diffrent......fleetwood and roadmaster is the same


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Caprice frame is diffrent......fleetwood and roadmaster is the same


x2.. we learned the hard way


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

thats good to know i thought all b bodys where the same.like cutlass,regals,and montes,preciate that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

any pics or video from mambos last night?


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Still lookin for them 175/75s anybody got em? Or to trade these for the exact thang but in 13" or some all gold center 72 spoke 13s must be real daytons


got them center gold 13s on stand by wat up.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> any pics or video from mambos last night?


facebook, houston lowriders


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> facebook, houston lowriders


im not on facebook anymore.. can someone post the video here


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> Does anybody got an 80's cutty frame they need to get rid of?


i have 2 g body frames, r u looking for a rolling frame or bare frame? let me know or hit me up cause i dont get on here as much as before
832 577 1731 tony


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

cali rydah said:


> im not on facebook anymore.. can someone post the video here


:thumbsdown:facebook:thumbsdown:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

slabrider93 said:


> I got a 77-96 cadillac frame . full wrap with custom rear adjustable chromed trailing arms .
> askling $$1800 obo ... or trades what you got .. need to get it out this shop asap .
> going a different rout on my lac.
> call chilly for more info . 832-876-9026


:scrutinize: might have to check this out...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

caddydaddy505 said:


> anyone got sum crosslace 13x7 or 14x7 for sale or trade.


i know someone that has some hit me up 832 577 1731 tony


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

hoppers4life said:


> :scrutinize: might have to check this out...


Sorry bro sold...


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

In need of help does any one have or know where I can find a 71/76 scissor convertible rack for sale??? Thanks


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Got these knock off for sale 100 bucks 
zenith style sold
still got the ones that come to a point 
832-876-9026 chilly


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

slabrider93 said:


> In need of help does any one have or know where I can find a 71/76 scissor convertible rack for sale??? Thanks


hit up heartofthecity in the for sale classiffieds in parts section.in has alot of parts for them cars.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

anywhere to find the schedule of shows in houston besides facebook???:around:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

cali rydah said:


> anywhere to find the schedule of shows in houston besides facebook???:around:



Yes


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ridenlow84 said:


> Yes


man where u been?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ridenlow84 said:


> Yes


where is the schedule??


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

cali rydah said:


> man where u been?


Trying to get my money right so I can build another car and as for a schedule idk I was being a smart ass


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ridenlow84 said:


> Trying to get my money right so I can build another car and as for a schedule idk *I was being a smart ass*


well your dumbass didnt do a good job!!! lol.. u will have your cash right in no time and be back on the streets...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

most shows and picnics will happen in march, so planty of time to work on these buckets


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

switches4life said:


> most shows and picnics will happen in march, so planty of time to work on these buckets


hno:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

cali rydah said:


> well your dumbass didnt do a good job!!! lol.. u will have your cash right in no time and be back on the streets...


If everything stays tbe way its going ill be back by the begining of summer


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ridenlow84 said:


> If everything stays tbe way its going ill be back by the begining of summer


sounds good..


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale 2001 towncar high millage 190k but runs perfect . spindle swap 13'' wheels with good tires . i got the set up ready just need install , 2 pumps 4 batteries , cylinders , springs . and battery rack . asking $3500 obo, this week oinly or going to install the set up and price goes up , its pretty clean besides a few scratches and small dents . interior is pretty decent .


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> for sale 2001 towncar high millage 190k but runs perfect . spindle swap 13'' wheels with good tires . i got the set up ready just need install , 2 pumps 4 batteries , cylinders , springs . and battery rack . asking $3500 obo, this week oinly or going to install the set up and price goes up , its pretty clean besides a few scratches and small dents . interior is pretty decent .


good deal...


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> for sale 2001 towncar high millage 190k but runs perfect . spindle swap 13'' wheels with good tires . i got the set up ready just need install , 2 pumps 4 batteries , cylinders , springs . and battery rack . asking $3500 obo, this week oinly or going to install the set up and price goes up , its pretty clean besides a few scratches and small dents . interior is pretty decent .


post it in the 98-02 topic some guy from san diego looking for one and said he will travel


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks i will


cali rydah said:


> post it in the 98-02 topic some guy from san diego looking for one and said he will travel


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> thanks i will


:thumbsup:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

hoppers4life said:


> i have 2 g body frames, r u looking for a rolling frame or bare frame? let me know or hit me up cause i dont get on here as much as before
> 832 577 1731 tony


Thanks alot bro. you'll hear from me soon


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking for a 62-64 impala x-frame.... prefer rolling but plain will do... im in waco , if anyone know of one. thanks in advance


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

i have one hp laptop left, 400 obo


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

mrchavez said:


> looking for a 62-64 impala x-frame.... prefer rolling but plain will do... im in waco , if anyone know of one. thanks in advance


houston craigslist has a complete roller for 500


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

cali rydah said:


> houston craigslist has a complete roller for 500


kool. let me check it out..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm jussayin


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I'm jussayin


what are you saying slim???? :dunno:


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> what are you saying slim???? :dunno:


he sayin this topic is DEAD


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SW713 said:


> he sayin this topic is DEAD


OOO


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

cali rydah said:


> houston craigslist has a complete roller for 500


its going for 300 know.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

jdog78 said:


> its going for 300 know.


dammit i need that frame, do they get on l.i.l


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

jdog78 said:


> its going for 300 know.


:yes:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Any one selling a hydro setup for a 87 fleetwood


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

$6,000


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

ChocolateThriller said:


> $6,000


\

good price..


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

cali rydah said:


> \
> 
> good price..


PRECIATE IT SPREAD THE WORD ITS SCREENED OUT TOO 12.5 IN THE HEADREST COMES WITH A BATT ROLLING BATT CHARGER AND THE STOCK TIRES A/C AND HEAT WORK SO WINDOWS UP DURING THE SUMMER


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


>


*WHUT UP PERRITO!


















*


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

HMART1970 said:


> *WHUT UP PERRITO!
> 
> 
> http://www.streetflixx.com/Cars/2011-MAGNIFICOS-CAR-SHOW/i-VkwRxjR/0/XL/2011-MAGNIFICOS-CAR-SHOW78b-XL.
> ...


Already Homie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

I need a complete pump with single dump..asap!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> I need a complete pump with single dump..asap!


I'm going to go get the one today


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


>


let me buy one of those chevy projects...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


>


still waiting on those pics


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hard work does pay off


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sic713 said:


> hard work does pay off


Big ups to you Sic, i see u shining


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> Big ups to you Sic, i see u shining


thx brotha


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

sic713 said:


> thx brotha


:thumbsup:


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

sic713 said:


> thx brotha


much props homie been luvn all ur work.need to set up appointment need a 71 rivi striped


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Need g body frame out the house ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> Big ups to you Sic, i see u shining


x2............:thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:420:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

caddydaddy505 said:


> much props homie been luvn all ur work.need to set up appointment need a 71 rivi striped


thx.. yall boys always got new rides.. hit me up..



Coca Pearl said:


> x2............:thumbsup:


arent u proud of ya son.. lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

slabrider93 said:


>


MAYNEEE HOLD UPPP


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> :420:


:wave::buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


> :wave::buttkick:


:x:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> :x:


:shh:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> :shh:


did yor lincoln sell locally? send me pics of the new bucket


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

sic713 said:


> hard work does pay off


Go head on homie! Keep slanging that paint!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> did yor lincoln sell locally? send me pics of the new bucket


Yea local . And ill post sum later it just another bucket lol


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> Yea local . And ill post sum later it just another bucket lol


buckets are cool!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> buckets are cool!


U know nothing bout that


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> U know nothing bout that


shiiiit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

need some help, just bought a 1986 mazda b2000, looking fr some 6 lug spokes. dont matter if they direct or knock offs. hit me up.........props to mr sickness. bad ass work homie.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> i have one hp laptop left, 400 obo


what else you got.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HMART1970 said:


> Go head on homie! Keep slanging that paint!!


oh i will..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

slo said:


> what else you got.


32 f;atscreens 2 of them vizios..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> 32 f;atscreens 2 of them vizios..


sold!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

cali rydah said:


> sold!!!


Mayne


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

streetshow said:


> Mayne


i need money!!! lol..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

have a fawn set of dash pad covers for your 62 or 61 chevy 90 obo... plus shipping. decent condition have not uncovered them so unsure of condition under but cant be bad.. they are still holding together well and seem solid jsut dirty as fk.

have all good mounting tabs and parts. let me know if interested if not they go on ebay 90 bucks entertaining offers


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

mayne, crickets like a muffuga in this piece a shit topic


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

mods this topic has dies a horrible, slow, dookie smellin death....please delete


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

_zzzzzzzzzzzzzz........zzzzzzzzzz_


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Where is all tha mad hoppers at???


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

:finger:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

asleep


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Ha!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

they left houston, with the rest of lowriding


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> :h5:


vamonos pal Colorado bar primo


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> vamonos pal Colorado bar primo


No puedo compa. El dinero no se gasta en las hoodratas.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

still have one hp pavilion laptop left for sale.. new condition.. 350


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> No puedo compa. El dinero no se gasta en las hoodratas.


te digo wey .... se gasta en los buckets


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

come out tonight to mambos on wayside and harrisburg


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

:buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> still have one hp pavilion laptop left for sale.. new condition.. 350


:dunno: make offer.. i dont need it!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

a bag of jolly ranchers and a case of red or purple drank


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cali rydah said:


> :dunno: make offer.. i dont need it!!!!


need an desktop i5 or i7


----------



## JUICED CAR CLUB (Sep 24, 2007)

SWAP MEET AT HOUSTON MOTOR SPORTS PARK ON MT HOUSTOM TODAY


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

SW713 said:


> a bag of jolly ranchers and a case of red or purple drank


no cognac??



slo said:


> need an desktop i5 or i7


i have a dell inspirion with i3..ill try to get a i5 or i7


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

mayne.. y'all boy lone star moved so far out in the country.. this is his only neighbor. :facepalm:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:420::drama::drama::drama::fool2::sprint:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> mayne.. y'all boy lone star moved so far out in the country.. this is his only neighbor. :facepalm:



gona put the bull horns on my lac :h5:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

lone star said:


> gona put the bull horns on my lac :h5:


and da big balls on da bumper kit:rimshot:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> and da big balls on da bumper kit:rimshot:


speaking of that.. 

Lone Star: look the bull has a big ass pink hard on
Me: no thanks perv


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone know of a good chrome shop in Houston


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:bauman n berry rd atlas plating


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Good Morning H-Town:420:


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

what the hell happen to houston lowriders topic??? Well EMPIRE will be hosting a picnic for our 10 yrs anniversary on june 10th at bear creek park. flyer coming soon... see yall till then .... im still on vaction


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

i have these 24" wheels and tires i dont need asking 1000 obo new tires and rims are 3 months old call 832-567-3671 for more info


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

Lord Goofy said:


> what the hell happen to houston lowriders topic??? Well EMPIRE will be hosting a picnic for our 10 yrs anniversary on june 10th at bear creek park. flyer coming soon... see yall till then .... im still on vaction


EVER BODY IS ON HOUSTON LOWRIDERS ON FACEBOOK NOW BRO :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lord Goofy said:


> what the hell happen to houston lowriders topic??? Well EMPIRE will be hosting a picnic for our 10 yrs anniversary on june 10th at bear creek park. flyer coming soon... see yall till then .... im still on vaction


ready!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Any one know where I can have the thread on my Knock Off Fixed or rethreaded Locally?



















Thanks


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any one know where I can have the thread on my Knock Off Fixed or rethreaded Locally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Place right across the street from Superior Plating (Fidel) can do it.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Place right across the street from Superior Plating (Fidel) can do it.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Mason Park:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Mason Park:


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Anyone have the power steering pump and bracket that holds it for a 307 for sale. Lmk 1984 cutlass


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

they got that uncle sam check and they balling outta control.


Lord Goofy said:


> what the hell happen to houston lowriders topic??? Well EMPIRE will be hosting a picnic for our 10 yrs anniversary on june 10th at bear creek park. flyer coming soon... see yall till then .... im still on vaction


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Mason Park:


H-town needs to do this more often,,, I had a good time


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

Lord Goofy said:


> what the hell happen to houston lowriders topic??? Well EMPIRE will be hosting a picnic for our 10 yrs anniversary on june 10th at bear creek park. flyer coming soon... see yall till then .... im still on vaction


just might have to bring out my fo da occasion....


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout: flatline.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

wut


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

hstntx713 said:


> Anyone have the power steering pump and bracket that holds it for a 307 for sale. Lmk 1984 cutlass



Ttt 
I know someone in the big H gotta have an extra set of brackets and p/s pump.. lmk


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Any body got some aircraft stuff they can part with? not lookin for nothing NOS or fresh out the shop. momma roosters 777s?


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

...............


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale 2k needs a little tlc asking 2200


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

streetshow said:


> for sale 2k needs a little tlc asking how many miles ?


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> :inout: flatline.


You got a car yet..uffin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Zzzz


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> streetshow said:
> 
> 
> > for sale 2k needs a little tlc asking hwqow many miles ?
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

any swap meets coming up?


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Let's try this again...up for sale is an.81 coupe deville..it has belly reinforced and.top and bottom a arms are reinforced also..it also will.come with brand new 4 ton coils brand new deep cups and donuts. .asking price is 1,600 obo...remember this is a project car..


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

For the above post u can call or text me at 832-208-2707.Miguel


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TtT


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Any shows picnics get togethers in march :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> Any shows picnics get togethers in march :dunno:


no bitch


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah individuals march 24th at magregor park and true eminence show at armadillo flea on march 11


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

hey wher in hiram clarke u located cause i stay on almeda and anderson holla at me 713 705 3729 we need to put somethin together out here


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> no bitch



:tears:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

michale_400000 said:


> yeah individuals march 24th at magregor park and true eminence show at armadillo flea on march 11


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

michale_400000 said:


> yeah individuals march 24th at magregor park and true eminence show at armadillo flea on march 11


ANY ADRESSES?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> :tears:


 :nicoderm:


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Lookin for a 3 pump set up.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I think everyone here has gone to the Book of Faces.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


let me get them white Z's off ya Slim


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I think everyone here has gone to the Book of Faces.


and a majority of them became "inspirational writers" on facebook :rofl::facepalm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I think everyone here has gone to the Book of Faces.


not I

FTP


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> let me get them white Z's off ya Slim


no can do playa...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> and a majority of them became "inspirational writers" on facebook :rofl::facepalm:


LOL :rofl:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

armadillo flea market 431 e airtex dr 77073 mcgregor park 5225 calhoun rd 77021


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :nicoderm:


what up brah, hit up heymard. he's looking for a dj in june. if you need his number text me. pa'eez.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> no can do playa...


:facepalm:


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

loco's79 said:


>


 :nicoderm:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> what up brah, hit up heymard. he's looking for a dj in june. if you need his number text me. pa'eez.


Cool....last time I talk to him he was doin' a lil DJing himself.....:shocked:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Cool....last time I talk to him he was doin' a lil DJing himself.....:shocked:


he became a jeep wrangler fanatic = no mas trying to dj'ing.


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

anyone hittin up mambos tonight or is there anything this weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be closing mine down soon. Sh!t is gay as fk, especially all the attention wh0ring going on.


slo said:


> not I
> 
> FTP


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> he became a jeep wrangler fanatic = no mas trying to dj'ing.


Rock climber o que?:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Rock climber o que?:facepalm:


 :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

fo sale ready to ride


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

got another show in h town well alief april 28th at the fun plex lets all lowriders show up and represent call this cat for the info713 878 0088 his name is george its 20 for pre regester send him ur emeail and hell send you the form to fill out.


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

I miss layitlow but it's fuckin dead in here...
Oh well....LOL
I'm selling my 99 Lincoln town car no pumps or batteries but has everything else on it.....
Lots of reinforcement call for more info 832-577-1731 Tony...... $3000 firm


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I think everyone here has gone to the Book of Faces.


truff.


DJLATIN said:


> and a majority of them became "inspirational writers" on facebook :rofl::facepalm:


mo' truff.



funny cus that facebook shit is just as dead. i'd rather check in here.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

michale_400000 said:


> got another show in h town well alief april 28th at the fun plex lets all lowriders show up and represent call this cat for the info713 878 0088 his name is george its 20 for pre regester send him ur emeail and hell send you the form to fill out.




mayne, last show i went to out there was in early '96. they had the show on the field across from fun plex, and they had the bikes set up inside the place and gave out the awards in the parking lot. those was the days, crowded as hell and LOTS of cars.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

michale_400000 said:


> yeah *INDIVIDUALS* March 25th at magregor park





michale_400000 said:


> mcgregor park 5225 calhoun rd 77021


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

SW713 said:


> mayne, last show i went to out there was in early '96. they had the show on the field across from fun plex, and they had the bikes set up inside the place and gave out the awards in the parking lot. those was the days, crowded as hell and LOTS of cars.


i remember that


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

oh yeah it goes down try to make it


----------



## maico805 (Dec 1, 2007)

whats up houston. im looking to get a spline key and two seals from the block to the motor. im in the tomball area for the next 2 Days. Any help getting those would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

michale_400000 said:


> hey wher in hiram clarke u located cause i stay on almeda and anderson holla at me 713 705 3729 we need to put somethin together out here


 *HOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN LIVING IN DA CLARKE?*


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

since 1993 if you know a dude named casino than youll know me


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

anyone have any 175 70 14 ww tires 4 sale or a complete set of 13 wit good tires hit me up at 713 705 3729


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

does anyone know where to get plaques made here in htown for a good price pm me thanks


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

michale_400000 said:


> anyone have any 175 70 14 ww tires 4 sale or a complete set of 13 wit good tires hit me up at 713 705 3729


x2 on the 14s


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:sprint:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

:worship:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

meow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

here kitty kitty...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

SW713 said:


> meow





DJLATIN said:


> here kitty kitty...


:inout:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

fuck houston.. 















:wave:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

:finger:














:wave:[/QUOTE]


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> :inout:


 here kitty kitty


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

louies90 said:


> fuck houston..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






agreed.
























now what?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:dunno: let's fuck?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SW713 said:


> agreed.
> 
> now what?





louies90 said:


> :dunno: let's fuck?


 :burn:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> :burn:


Que sea in trio!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

louies90 said:


> Que sea in trio!


I'll sit on the sidelines. :fool2:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> I'll sit on the sidelines. :fool2:


Sass.. ill bring the lube!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mac2lac said:


> View attachment 448387


 :nicoderm: is there a caravan leaving to bryan, tx that day? Meeting point?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> :nicoderm: is there a caravan leaving to bryan, tx that day? Meeting point?


X63


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

What ever happend to Richmond ave..???????????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> What ever happend to Richmond ave..???????????


ay anda la cabrona, the real question is where did big john aka firmelows go????


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

:shh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SW713 said:


> meow


wtf?

:werd:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SW713 said:


> bow wow wow yippie yo yippie yay


Fixed

:yes:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 448271


:dunno: you adopted a habeeb?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

louies90 said:


> :dunno: you adopted a habeeb?


roberto g


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> :nicoderm: is there a caravan leaving to bryan, tx that day? Meeting point?


No bitch


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> No bitch


gracias my kia rollaz


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> gracias my kia rollaz


Kia will be rolling want to meat up :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> Kia will be rolling want to meat up :naughty:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/2735-djlatin.html YEAH LOOK FOR MY PLATES


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fixed
> 
> :yes:



BAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAAHHAHAHAAA fool


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:friday:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> :inout:friday:inout:


:yes:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> No bitch


 wuz good joe


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mac2lac said:


> View attachment 448387


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> ay anda la cabrona, the real question is where did big john aka firmelows go????


Foreals... So the question would what ever happend to chismelows / events coordinator?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lol


streetshow said:


> Foreals... So the question would what ever happend to chismelows / *events coordinator*?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

What up Fellas?

Any of you know if we have anyone locally that can restore wire-wheels?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What up Fellas?
> 
> Any of you know if we have anyone locally that can restore wire-wheels?


they're all on facebook. :tears:


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello!!!!!!!! Nobody home....


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> they're all on facebook. :tears:


LMAO

:roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*about to drop a deuce, eat some tacos for lunch and looking forward to 5pm.* *- posted from el jale*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> *about to drop a deuce, eat some tacos for lunch and looking forward to 5pm.* *- posted from el jale*


How bout some gas station burritos?....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> How bout some gas station burritos?....


that's not how they do it on facebook. lol

man them burritos had me draining my tripas. no mas. :burn:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> that's not how they do it on facebook. lol


Not sure how they do it on facebook....never got on there...:|


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Not sure how they do it on facebook....never got on there...:|


lol let me ask mystery if he's open to do a mixshow this friday.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> lol let me ask mystery if he's open to do a mixshow this friday.


No voy a estar........Gotta go spin in New Orleans this weekend.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> No voy a estar........Gotta go spin in New Orleans this weekend.


wife works this weekend so it's a no go here. cool make sure you take some dj jubilee & dj jimi music.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> wife works this weekend so it's a no go here. cool make sure you take some dj jubilee & dj jimi music.


Yup...got my New orleans bounce tracks ready.......puro "Louisiana Purchase" wax..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Yup...got my New orleans bounce tracks ready.......puro *"Louisiana Purchase" wax*..


 :h5:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Anybody have a set of 94-96 Impala SS center caps?:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


>


:yessad:


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Looking for some deep cups donuts cylinders and coils new or used for anyone who is doin some spring cleaning. PM me what you got and prices


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Place right across the street from Superior Plating (Fidel) can do it.


Stop by today at that place during lunch hour. 

The man quoted me $60 per hour. 

KOs Will be ready tomorrow afternoon. He'll even fix (straighten) a bent ear on one of the KOs. 

I thought I would spread the word.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

facebook wont last long, houston topic will survive:shocked::roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Looking for some deep cups donuts cylinders and coils new or used for anyone who is doin some spring cleaning. PM me what you got and prices


 I've got two brand new cylinder 10s from shortys 75$ black


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Homer Pimpson said:


> View attachment 450880







Aztlan_Exile said:


> Stop by today at that place during lunch hour.
> 
> The man quoted me $60 per hour.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

Got car show in freeport texas municipal park. Sat & sun. Usually classics & rods but they always sho me love in the low.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

firmelows said:


>


wow!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Stop by today at that place during lunch hour.
> 
> The man quoted me $60 per hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> Aztlan_Exile said:
> 
> 
> > Stop by today at that place during lunch hour.
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :thumbsup:


el pinche rene. if you see that fool pick up my table. :tears:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have this real clean set of 88 spoke Daytons for sale . No acc. as shown in the pics. 750
I have a homie going to DFW & Houston this weekend he is leaving tomorrow & i can send with him if anybody wants them
send me a pm or call me 479-256-0428


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Also have this set of new FR380s
400


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> el pinche rene. if you see that fool pick up my table. :tears:


M-I-A.......:dunno:


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I've got two brand new cylinder 10s from shortys 75$ black


damn thats a deal im lookin for 8s and 14s though


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:420:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anybody rolling out tonite?


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

slabrider93 said:


> Anybody rolling out tonite?


at 7 pm at mambos tonight


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

michale_400000 said:


> at 7 pm at mambos tonight


uffin:


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

For sale. set of 4, 14s, Pre-Stamped Daytons, 72 Spokes, Brand New Tires. In a scale from 1-10, Three are 9.5 and One is about a 9:

$800 wheels and Tires Only:










Wheel # 1:









Wheel # 2:









Wheel #3:









Wheel #4:









For $200 more a TOTAL OF*$1,000 You get Wheels. Adapters, and OG Dayton KOs:

Your Choice of White Background KOs:



















Or Black Background KOs:









Price is FIRM.

*NO SHIPPING.*

(you can have a friend pick them up IN HOUSTON, TX and help you ship them to you)


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sailing the South.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

slabrider93 said:


> Sailing the South.


Nice...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

slabrider93 said:


> Sailing the South.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Big-Tymer said:


>


so its still on? heard rumors of it being moved to bear creek


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

Looking for cutlass parts if anyone had some for sale let me know please


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Does any one know CIPRIANO FLORES FROM PEARLAND TELL HIM HIS PRIMOS FROM THE LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB DEL VALLE DE COACHHEL CA SAID QVO PRIMO HOPE YOUR STILL RIDING BAJITO


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

screwstone_tx said:


> Looking for cutlass parts if anyone had some for sale let me know please


Let me know what you need homie I might have it... 832-577-1731 Tony


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

southside95 said:


>


Hey that's my homeboys old car n that's my my old frame.... damn.. how did u end up with the regal?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

latinoclassics said:


> Does any one know CIPRIANO FLORES FROM PEARLAND TELL HIM HIS PRIMOS FROM THE LATINO CLASSICS CAR CLUB DEL VALLE DE COACHHEL CA SAID QVO PRIMO HOPE YOUR STILL RIDING BAJITO


Whats up cus. This is my screen name.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

Looking for some bucket seats for a cutlass original don't matter the condition


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

anyone want to trade.got a set of brand new 13x7 chinas with new tires. i want 14x7.would prefer cross lace. hit me up.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

slabrider93 said:


> Whats up cus. This is my screen name.


How the family say QVO to everyone what are you working on now we heard you had a new project this ovidio


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I would like to tell John aka Mr. 3d President of Expensive Taste C.C sorry about your lost may your son R.I.P you are good friend and i will support your benifit hope others can come and support it..hope this helps:angel:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Big-Tymer said:


>


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

latinoclassics said:


> How the family say QcVO to everyone what are you working on now we heard you had a new project this ovidio


Everyone is good. I got a 75 rag im crusing around till my Le cab is done. I tried to pm u my number but it said you dont accept messages. Hit me up.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

REC said:


> I would like to tell John aka Mr. 3d President of Expensive Taste C.C sorry about your lost may your son R.I.P you are good friend and i will support your benifit hope others can come and support it..hope this helps:angel:


x2 my prays r with u!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Mac2lac check in plis..... YA MERITO CC


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CAGANDOPALOS.COM

YA MERITO CC!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

mac2lac said:


> CAGANDOPALOS.COM
> 
> YA MERITO CC!!!


 :h5:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> :h5:


Los mantekitas cc puro heavy weight


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a huevo mi profe'


streetshow said:


> Los mantekitas cc puro heavy weight


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> a huevo mi profe'


Unosolo cc


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> Unosolo cc


That's you brah. So there are two Houston Maniaco Chapters here now???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> That's you brah. So there are two Houston Maniaco Chapters here now???


Papi-kartel-low cc texifas chapter


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm:


streetshow said:


> Papi-kartel-low cc texifas chapter


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

fwwww


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> fwwww


Negga please


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Any flikas of today's picnic?

Had to work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm::inout:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:bowrofl::420: That's some good stuff.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

rug442 said:


> :bowrofl::420: That's some good stuff.


the first two knocked out all of the houston hoppers. :tears:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> the first two knocked out all of the houston hoppers. :tears:


el bombita tiene un nice rack????


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> el bombita tiene un nice rack????


Si guey nutsack. you ready to rack them mugs up? I'll even let you get all maniaco with them. :naughty:


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Lookin to sell some live sound stuff anyone intrested? Got some sick ass old school lookin tuck n roll speekers for those picnics, aint goin cheep though i need cash for my build.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 456877
> :facepalm::inout:


Que Es Reguslation?

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Que Es Reguslation?
> 
> :dunno:


they be using them noumsayin' talmbout fo sho mayne vocabularies up in that mug. you got to talk the talk to walk the walk in the hop.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> they be using them noumsayin' talmbout fo sho mayne vocabularies up in that mug. you got to talk the talk to walk the walk in the hop.


Oh snap!

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Motor that came with the car.....rule out all impalas with a 350


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

*ttt
*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 456877
> :facepalm::inout:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> :thumbsdown: RULES SUCK :thumbsdown:


doubt many folks of the lowrider community if any will go out there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 457230


That's a Firme Bomba!

The other everning on the freeway, on my way to Mambos riding my trey, I looked at my rear view mirror and saw the bomba behind me (no ****). 

I said to my self, "I'm a hit the gas and leave this bomba in the dust....." :sprint:

Minutes later, at around 70 miles per hour, I look again and the bomba was still right behind me :wow:

To make a long story short, at the end of the night, my Trey broke down and the Bomba drove away, to cruise along with the other Low-Lows that met at Mambos that night. :banghead: 

True Story :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> That's a Firme Bomba!
> 
> The other everning on the freeway, on my way to Mambos riding my trey, I looked at my rear view mirror and saw the bomba behind me (no ****).
> 
> ...


Thanks man, you have a nice ride also. i wonder who it was???? could have been oscar "de la hoya" solano from Oldies CC.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Thanks man, you have a nice ride also. i wonder who it was???? could have been oscar "de la hoya" solano from Oldies CC.


It was you bro, 

remember?!

We were coming from Pasadena and I took a wrong turn and you followed me into the Chevron Gas Station, thinking I was going to stop for gas.

But I was just trying to get back onto Harrisburg to get to Mambos.

:around:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> Si guey nutsack. you ready to rack them mugs up? I'll even let you get all maniaco with them. :naughty:


Ya estas despeinada


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It was you bro,
> 
> remember?!
> 
> ...


damn i don't even remember man. old age got me forgetting. =/


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Got this from an old friend of mine.....last minute but anyone interested can contact him directly. It would be good PR for any future functions anyone might have such as carwashes,benefits,etc.

Julio, I would like to see if you can help us out with this on very short notice. The AutoZone store listed below is having a radio remote from 11am-1pm this coming Saturday 3/31. The remote is a promotion for the store that was just finalized a couple of days ago. I would like to tie in a car show to go along with the promotion and was hoping you can reach out to a few people to see if they could free up some time on Saturday (10am-1pm would be great) and show case their vehicles. We would rope off the parking lot for these cars and would have a couple of employees manning the stations to ensure customers respect their property; the parking lot is very large and can accommodate up to 30 cars. I realize its very short notice but if we could get a few folks to show up that would be great, we would be willing to give out gift cards and wash and wash products to cars that are selected as "best in show" or "best paint", we're open to anything. Please have any interested parties contact me on the cell phone listed below, I would like to get some confirmations so we know if we can move forward with a car show or try something else. Thanks in advance and I hope to hear from several people....


AutoZone
209 S 69th Street 
Houston, Tx 77011 


-- 
AutoZone | John Flores | District Manager Houston | *C:* 832.356.7278 |* F: *713.643.9497


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey short going to fwd you some pics that i was suppose to give to you to fwd to your wife. tell her my bad for taking too long to get them over.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> hey short going to fwd you some pics that i was suppose to give to you to fwd to your wife. tell her my bad for taking too long to get them over.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :thumbsup:


Vas a ir para bryan, tx este fin de semana?


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

He Hate Me is almost done its been a long two years!!!!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> Vas a ir para bryan, tx este fin de semana?


Que ay en Bryan?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Que ay en Bryan?


Royal Touch CC picnic. I'll be leaving Sunday morning with the '51 on a trailer around 8am to meet up with the rest of Houston around 290 area.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> damn i don't even remember man. old age got me forgetting. =/


LOL


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> Royal Touch CC picnic. I'll be leaving Sunday morning with the '51 on a trailer around 8am to meet up with the rest of Houston around 290 area.


trailer queen :twak: u aint a real street hopper 
:buttkick:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

*THE OFFICIAL PRE-SHOW PARTY GOING DOWN TOMORROW NIGHT. MAMAS HOUSE IS A 10 MIN DRIVE FROM THE MESA CONVENTION CENTER AND ANY HOTEL IN THE MESA AREA. NO COVER, $1.50 DRAFTS ALL NIGHT LONG. HOSTED BY ARIZONAS OWN "MANIC HISPANIC" (CRUISING WITH THE MANIC HISPANIC OLDIES SHOW) & IDENTITY CAR CLUB. WE WILL SEE EVERYONE THERE! 8PM TIL CLOSE! 

DRINK AND FOOD DISCOUNTS FOR CLUB MEMBERS SPORTING THEIR CLUB SHIRTS! *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> trailer queen :twak: u aint a real street hopper
> :buttkick:


car leaking oil out rear main seal. no esta cien por ciento


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Rip


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any flikas of today's picnic?
> 
> Had to work


Iwas goin down s wayside over by 45south was the picnic in this area


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a "bowflex Sport" for sale...make me an offer...


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

any body got some dayton knock offs like the one on the right? i need 2 rights willing to trade two left recesed like the one on the left. also willing to buy a whole set.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Lots of peeps rolled out to bryan


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> I have a "bowflex Sport" for sale...make me an offer...


Pics pease?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

was a good day yesterday at royal touch cc's picnic. sucks that the gavacho baseball families kept complaining and getting the cops to show up with their b.s. props to mike & the rest of his club. :nicoderm:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks homie!! I want to thank all the clubs that came out to enjoy the day!! La Vida, Just Us, Juiced, Krazy Toyz, Latin Fantasy, One n Onlyz, Texas Boyz, Monuments, Redemption, Desert Dreams, Rollerz Only, La Compania, Brown Impressions, Latin Style, KOS, Suenos Vajos, Street Dreams and Houston Livin for coming out and showing support. Our event wouldn't have been the same without ya'll! I hope you enjoyed the day as much as we did and I apologize again for the parking situation.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

mac2lac said:


> Thanks homie!! I want to thank all the clubs that came out to enjoy the day!! La Vida, Just Us, Juiced, Krazy Toyz, Latin Fantasy, One n Onlyz, Texas Boyz, Monuments, Redemption, Desert Dreams, Rollerz Only, La Compania, Brown Impressions, Latin Style, KOS, Suenos Vajos, Street Dreams and Houston Livin for coming out and showing support. Our event wouldn't have been the same without ya'll! I hope you enjoyed the day as much as we did and I apologize again for the parking situation.


pics please


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> That's a Firme Bomba!
> 
> The other everning on the freeway, on my way to Mambos riding my trey, I looked at my rear view mirror and saw the bomba behind me (no ****).
> 
> ...


lol actually that was me


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Bowflex sold thank y'all..


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Have a ab glider for sale.make me offer..


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> lol actually that was me


yep only impala was short dog's when i drove out there and my bomb don't do over 55 plus no bass. lol


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> yep only impala was short dog's when i drove out there and my bomb don't do over 55 plus no bass. lol


:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

INIMITABLE said:


> lol actually that was me


Dam, homie Eduardo got you mixed up with Latin....Ya valio bird!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HMART1970 said:


> Dam, homie Eduardo got you mixed up with Latin....Ya valio bird!!!!!:biggrin:


Tell me about it. I'm a little shorter than him, bald, sexy and educado. My compa' Blake is a lil taller, semi-pelon, feo y hustler. :naughty:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> Tell me about it. I'm a little shorter than him, bald, sexy and educado. My compa' Blake is a lil taller, semi-pelon, feo y hustler. :naughty:


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HMART1970 said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


OK THEN, esta chulo el cabron. :naughty: (no ****)


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> OK THEN, esta chulo el cabron. :naughty: (no ****)


:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> Dam, homie Eduardo got you mixed up with Latin....Ya valio bird!!!!!:biggrin:


:facepalm:








I did say I saw everything through my rear-view-mirrow.

Any way, 
:happysad:
The story came out to be true :drama:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Tell me about it. I'm a little shorter than him, bald, sexy and educado. My compa' Blake is a lil taller, semi-pelon, feo y hustler. :naughty:


:around:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> yep only impala was short dog's when i drove out there and my bomb don't do over 55 plus no bass. lol


Yup,

I remember now, there was a lot of base coming out of that bomba. 

:rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

INIMITABLE said:


> lol actually that was me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> :inout:


:rofl:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Them ****** said tags gotta be up to date. That disqualifies almost airybuddy. Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

was sent this in an email, don't know much about it other than a fundraiser

here's what was sent in the email: Please help us out...
Sign your cars up ... it's for My daughter Brittany Zermeno to earn bucks for her PROM...
Sign up here www.mane2012.com

We need CARSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hold up


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> was sent this in an email, don't know much about it other than a fundraiser
> 
> here's what was sent in the email: Please help us out...
> Sign your cars up ... it's for My daughter Brittany Zermeno to earn bucks for her PROM...
> ...


Bet!


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

lone star said:


> hold up


Hey rooster,did E-man ever get ur lac?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> Hey rooster,did E-man ever get ur lac?


Nah timing was off. He wanted it when i wasnt ready to sell it. Wall got one now i heard


----------



## houstonmotors (Apr 4, 2012)

Man, sound like it was fun. New to Houston, i have a couple of projects, but i need to sell one to finish the other. Got a 64 impala i would like to sell, if you know anyone...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

houstonmotors said:


> Man, sound like it was fun. New to Houston, i have a couple of projects, but i need to sell one to finish the other. Got a 64 impala i would like to sell, if you know anyone...
> 
> View attachment 461049


Stafford?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

houstonmotors said:


> Man, sound like it was fun. New to Houston, i have a couple of projects, but i need to sell one to finish the other. Got a 64 impala i would like to sell, if you know anyone...
> 
> View attachment 461049



seen that over off 90


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/2940736512.html

24s for sale


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

lone star said:


> Nah timing was off. He wanted it when i wasnt ready to sell it. Wall got one now i heard


Yea, I seen it from a distance when I passed his moms house. The wheels or tires looked like 14" or 15"ko's.. Not sure if it's juiced


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

Got some 87 montecarlos bucket seats if intrested hit me up 7134293262....Jaime


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Well after 2yrs of alot of headaches and alot of let downs my other wife has come back home and she ain't playing. We will see yall soon.


----------



## Mrs.Sassy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola,
I jus wanted to let everyone knw, We really want to Thax Yall for cumin out n showin sum Real True Lowrider Love to tha Benefit & Service for my Son { JOHN H. ALMANZA JR }
THAX U, JESUS CHRIST FOR EVERYTHIN N EVERYONE U PUT IN TO OUR LIFE.. 
LOVE U ( PAYASO ) >.<


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

is there anything going on for easter


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HMART1970 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> Well after 2yrs of alot of headaches and alot of let downs my other wife has come back home and she ain't playing. We will see yall soon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Roseland Park, Baytown (04-08-2012)





































Horse-Cops!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Roseland Park, Baytown (04-08-2012)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

Hope you enjoyed your day at da park. It was a new experience for everyone!




Aztlan_Exile said:


> Roseland Park, Baytown (04-08-2012)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

oldschool L.C. said:


> Hope you enjoyed your day at da park. It was a new experience for everyone!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

roseland park sucks now, thanks to the dumbasses who fucked it up last yr.. law dogs killed the fun of it all


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

sic713 said:


> roseland park sucks now, thanks to the dumbasses who fucked it up last yr.. law dogs killed the fun of it all


Names or Aliases?

:drama:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

sic713 said:


> roseland park sucks now, thanks to the dumbasses who fucked it up last yr.. law dogs killed the fun of it all


Yep. As usual, the lowriders get punished for the other types of rides that dont know how to act...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

INIMITABLE said:


> Yep. As usual, the lowriders get punished for the other *types of rides *that dont know how to act...


big wheel trucks?


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

easter wasn't the same this year but oh well what can you do shout out to all the clubs who came down this year 
latin cartel easter line up for 2012


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

yyyy


sic713 said:


> roseland park sucks now, thanks to the dumbasses who fucked it up last yr.. law dogs killed the fun of it all


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

That's no bueno


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Damnn


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

1980lincoln said:


> easter wasn't the same this year but oh well what can you do shout out to all the clubs who came down this year
> latin cartel easter line up for 2012


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

firmelows said:


>


:uh:


----------



## 79gp (May 29, 2005)

*Benefit Carwash, Saturday April 14, 2012!!! Come support the cause!*

Benefit carwash! All proceeds are to help this little angel fight Leukemia!!! For those who are uable to make it to the carwash and would like to donate can do so on Dezmas website www.teamdezma.bbnow.org. All donations are welcomed and greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB​


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*‎50s & under, 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s, 2000 up, bikes, special interest (pedal cars & models) categories. 1st,2nd & 3rd place trophies in each category!

Each 1st place winner in the respected category is as follows:
50s - 2000 = $150.00
bicycles (all types in same category): $100.00
special interest: $100.00

All entrants will be eligible for the base pot of $500.00 & a pot will be there for folks to add to it. show entry picked will win the $500.00 + amount dropped in the pot at the end of the show!

There will be a hop competition single and double as follows:
1st, 2nd & 3rd in each recieves a trophy. 1st place winners in either category wins $200.00

AS STATED ONLY FIRST SECOND AND THIRD PLACES RECIEVE TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES ARE GURANTEED!

--THIS IS A LOWIDER CARSHOW ONLY PLEASE--* 
​


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> *‎50s & under, 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s, 2000 up, bikes, special interest (pedal cars & models) categories. 1st,2nd & 3rd place trophies in each category!
> 
> Each 1st place winner in the respected category is as follows:
> 50s - 2000 = $150.00
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...arshow-carshow-hosted-shortys-hydraulics.html

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow nekka wow


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Lowriders only en la madre


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

got a 44' moon roof for sale or trade for some 13'' wires


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

jdog78 said:


>


 la bola de locos estan en el facebook carnal, esta chido,


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Lmaoo


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 467832


Hopefully its good, been thinking of going. still a bit of time to decide


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

give me a call short... :inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

0spoc0 said:


> Hopefully its good, been thinking of going. still a bit of time to decide


 cash is always good.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:finger:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*wow nikka wow©*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

D.J. Short Dog & me plus a few others will be posted out at Emiliano's Bar and Grill on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena if folks want to roll by and hang out. We'll be showing support for a fellow dj's cooking team who will be serving crawfish. Come by, post up and hang out. Probably heading out towards Emiliano's around 1:30-2pm.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> D.J. Short Dog & me plus a few others will be posted out at Emiliano's Bar and Grill on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena if folks want to roll by and hang out. We'll be showing support for a fellow dj's cooking team who will be serving crawfish. Come by, post up and hang out. Probably heading out towards Emiliano's around 1:30-2pm.


Im busy that day :ugh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> D.J. Short Dog & me plus a few others will be posted out at Emiliano's Bar and Grill on Spencer Hwy in Pasadena if folks want to roll by and hang out. We'll be showing support for a fellow dj's cooking team who will be serving crawfish. Come by, post up and hang out. Probably heading out towards Emiliano's around 1:30-2pm.


 te van a ir a buscar
Pal stink face chapulin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up Latin


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


> wut up Latin


chilling man.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Lord Goofy said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

Ill be coming out to texas for a couple of days...if your looking to book a shoot with me i have some free time to work in some new clients...inbox me or email me and we can discuss more in [email protected]A Who....heres some of my work so you can see how i get down....!

























































































































































































I COULD GO ON AND ON...Hit me [email protected] (702)-542-3764 Nesto


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Just got me a Cannon SLR cam with fish eye lense. Gona be a pro photographer my self, in 5...4...3..2.......


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

? Cares Photography


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

cool guy,he does some badass photo work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> cool guy,he does some badass photo work


You going to let him do a spread on your monte?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> You going to let him do a spread on your monte?


no **** shit but he took pics of my cutlass in fla with model [cutlass and model ] ill see if i can dig up a pic


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)

I might not be your favorite magazine...but ill get you the same exposure to the world....heres my forum link for more of my work....!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/233962-who-production-photography.html


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

4sale 7k no wheels


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Who Productions said:


> I might not be your favorite magazine...but ill get you the same exposure to the world....heres my forum link for more of my work....!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/233962-who-production-photography.html


never heard of it but worth checking out. right now my favorite mags are kar kulture deluxe, ol' skool rods & hot rod deluxe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This coming Saturday


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:around:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:x: hopefully they come back


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

4 sale 3,800 obo.runs good drive anywhere,ac blows.stress points and ears reinforced.2 pumps 6 batteries.ttop.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Mambos April 27, *2012


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

jdog78 said:


> 4 sale 3,800 obo.runs good drive anywhere,ac blows.stress points and ears reinforced.2 pumps 6 batteries.ttop.


 text me at 713 705 3729 got a regal ill trade you


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Mambos April 27, *2012


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen May 2012 Magazine is now available nationwide. For a Barnes & Noble or Hastings Location near you, please visit this link: http://www.streetseen.com/streetseen-locations.pdf.

This issue has coverage from Los Magnificos Houston, Spring Break Jam in South Padre, Bossmania Expo in Mercedes, Hypnotized Car Show in Pasadena, and Tiempos Locos in Shreveport. It features the WEGO Stock to Stun Winner LB1 from the Leal Bros in Corpus Christi. It also shows love to our Chi-Town brothers of Independent CC with their Dulce 65 Impala. It's a must buy!





The magazine can also be purchased online at Amazon.com. Click the magazine cover to order it from Amazon.


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> never heard of it but worth checking out. right now my favorite mags are kar kulture deluxe, ol' skool rods & hot rod deluxe


those are some good mags you listed....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> those are some good mags you listed....


 :nicoderm:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/gms/2994200149.html

*Spencer Mini Storage Yard Sale - $1 (La Porte, TX) - May 19th from 7am-1pm*




[HR][/HR]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*THIS COMING SUNDAY ALREADY - SHORTY'S CARSHOW @ AZTECA FAIRGROUNDS







*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*ONLY ONE GUEST GETS IN FREE IF RIDING WITH THE ENTRY VEHICLE DRIVER. ALL OTHERS HAVE TO PAY FOR ENTRANCE FEE. PRE-SALE TICKETS AVAILABLE FOR $15.00 @ SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS IN THE NORTHSIDE.*


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

So what you are saying is 2 people get in with a car entry and every body else needs a ticket :nicoderm: thanks for the info :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> So what you are saying is 2 people get in with a car entry and every body else needs a ticket :nicoderm: thanks for the info :ugh:


yes your eight kids need to pay.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anything going on at mambos this weekend? :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

*Cinco de Mayo carshow 2012*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

Any pics of shows this weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I took a few. I think Hugo from L.K. & Jason from Houston Stylez were out there shooting most of them. Was a good show and packed house plus hot as hell.


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

Any one got sum 14x7 for sale or trade.got a new set of 13x7 rims & tires.979-417-7958 hit me up.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Post some flikas H.

:yes:


----------



## mrsinecle (Dec 16, 2011)

DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYONE WHO MIGHT HAVE A 63 OR 64 IMPALA FOR SALE? PM ME


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Last Minute Customs has a deal on some Milestar 155/80/R13 - $55 each or a set of 4 $220. Hit me up if anyone is interested...only five sets left (713) 373-1442.


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

LastMinuteCustoms said:


> Last Minute Customs has a deal on some Milestar 155/80/R13 - $55 each or a set of 4 $220. Hit me up if anyone is interested...only five sets left (713) 373-1442.


Good deal


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lord Goofy said:


>


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

got this for trade/sale pm me if interested http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/334319-1968-chevy-impala-custom.html


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> 4 sale 3,800 obo.runs good drive anywhere,ac blows.stress points and ears reinforced.2 pumps 6 batteries.ttop.


Put it on Craigslist!


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone selling sum 14 crosslace hit me up 979-417-7958


----------



## SFC H-BOMBER (Oct 21, 2009)

_*ART BY CLUB MEMBER JOEL F*._

*H-BOMBS CC would like to invite all clubs and solo riders to spend the day with us in celebration of our 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Annual D-Day Show, Shine and Que. 

Music by provided by JC SOUND PROUDUCTION and a Live band by VALENTINE Y LOS DIABLOS

Location: 10740 Mykawa Rd 77048 

Entry Fee: Donations

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. 
*


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:werd:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

......


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO NEED A PISTON TANK AND BLOCK;;;BIG AL


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

..:.....zzzzzzz...


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> :rimshot:


:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :inout:


:wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> :wave:


~M~NT PROSPECT CONGRATZ BRO!!!:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## j-mo (Jan 9, 2012)

Props to Latin kustoms . Nice show today.


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice show


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

90caddy said:


> Put it on Craigslist!


craigslist is for window shoppers.i see u finally paid ur internet bill.lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

NUESTRO ORGULLO said:


> Nice show


Gracias homie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The Truth said:


> Gracias homie


:scrutinize:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Anything goin down for memorial weekend?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Anything goin down for memorial weekend?


:inout:


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lord Goofy said:


>


Hope to c goofy there


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

smh


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

What's good htown?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> ~M~NT PROSPECT CONGRATZ BRO!!!:thumbsup: :h5:


Yea We still Reppin H-Town


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> :burn:


:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Come back from "The book of Fases" my fellow riders.....

I know the stock wasnt worth as much as people thought but LayItLow needs your clicks a lot more than Billionaire Mark Zuckenberg does:










:burn:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Zzzz


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> Yea We still Reppin H-Town


hell yeah bro... i rep the h.town in NC too. :cheesy:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Come back from "The book of Fases" my fellow riders.....
> 
> I know the stock wasnt worth as much as people thought but LayItLow needs your clicks a lot more than Billionaire Mark Zuckenberg does:
> 
> ...


x2... folks been busy posting what they eat, where they go, about sports, shoes they bought and soo on. i had to deactivate my page since it is nothing but nonsense and attenti0n wh0ring at its best.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> x2... folks been busy posting what they eat, where they go, about sports, shoes they bought and soo on. i had to deactivate my page since it is nothing but nonsense and attenti0n wh0ring at its best.


QFT


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lowrider causes a crash on the feeder. :inout: 

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Driver-escapes-on-foot-after-major-155048705.html


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> lowrider causes a crash on the feeder. :inout:
> 
> http://www.khou.com/news/local/Driver-escapes-on-foot-after-major-155048705.html


:facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> lowrider causes a crash on the feeder. :inout:
> 
> http://www.khou.com/news/local/Driver-escapes-on-foot-after-major-155048705.html


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> lowrider causes a crash on the feeder. :inout:
> 
> http://www.khou.com/news/local/Driver-escapes-on-foot-after-major-155048705.html


*I CALL BULLSHIT......NOBODY TAKES THEIR CARS OUT?:naughty:*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HMART1970 said:


> *I CALL BULLSHIT......NOBODY TAKES THEIR CARS OUT?:naughty:*


looks like dubz in the parking lot though. :fool2:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> x2... folks been busy posting what they eat, where they go, about sports, shoes they bought and soo on. i had to deactivate my page since it is nothing but nonsense and attenti0n wh0ring at its best.


I din't know you started a topic on it till just now:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/336539-facebook.html

LMAO

:rofl:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

any pic from the show on saturday??


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ox-Roxs said:


> any pic from the show on saturday??



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-kustoms-3rd-annual-custom-car-bike-show.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/157689-latin-kustoms-cc-267.html

or http://www.streetflixx.com/Cars


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/331440-latin-kustoms-3rd-annual-custom-car-bike-show-new-post.html
> 
> Or WWW.STREETFLIXX.COM












:naughty:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :naughty:


lol, pinche stalker :naughty::naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I din't know you started a topic on it till just now:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/336539-facebook.html
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

&%#7


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

HMART1970 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-kustoms-3rd-annual-custom-car-bike-show.html
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/157689-latin-kustoms-cc-267.html
> 
> or http://www.streetflixx.com/Cars


 Any Pic of my Brother Lincoln Hopping?


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Looking for 6X10 or 6X12 enclosed trailer if anyone knows of one fo sale...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ox-Roxs said:


> Any Pic of my Brother Lincoln Hopping?



He didnt hop at our show but heres a few that I took from Shorties show earlier this month.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

sellin a billet spec. true trac set up,has low miles(200 miles.)has all acc. power steering resorvoir,coolant resorvoir,steel braided lines to power steering,billet ball milled valve covers paid 3,800 asking 2300,endurashine intake(eldebrock vortec )asking 150 paid 400 when they first came out.complete msd kit dist.vac.advance,6al box,wires.paid 800 asking 400.hedman shortie headers ceramic coated,paid $700 asking $350.holley sidedraft air cleaner,paid $300 asking $200.96-99 rebuilt vortec engine.(on stand).30 over.asking $500 paid 800.(sale pending)700r tranny wit shift kit,upgraded servo and sprags.stock stall convertor.asking $500.paid $900.(sale pending)have over 9k ,also 288 comp cams hr cam paid $400 asking 250(new in box never been opened still has wrapper on it).also comp cam valve springs.986-16 new in box never opened asking 100.







,







,







,







.thamks is also posted in for sale section.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Looking for 6X10 or 6X12 enclosed trailer if anyone knows of one fo sale...


:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> :inout:


:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:420:


dj short dog said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Been a while...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:yessad:


Death Dealer said:


> Been a while...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

*Check us out for your next plaque order.

Thanks*


----------



## SFC H-BOMBER (Oct 21, 2009)

*






ART BY CLUB MEMBER JOEL F.

H-BOMBS CC would like to invite all clubs and solo riders to spend the day with us in celebration of our 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Annual D-Day Show, Shine and Que. 

Music by provided by JC SOUND PROUDUCTION and a Live band by VALENTINE Y LOS DIABLOS

Location: 10740 Mykawa Rd 77048 

Entry Fee: Donations

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

*









REGISTER AS SOON AS POSSIBLE SPACE IS LIMITED AND SPOTS ARE BEING FILLED.

-*Please contact [email protected]m for registration

there will be no money collected for registration, registration will just reserve your spot for the day of event


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Que pasa Houston!


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin:uffin::420::thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


dj short dog said:


> Que pasa Houston!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

can someone tell me who does da House of Hardlines?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> can someone tell me who does da House of Hardlines?


lone star


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Good picnic yesterday :inout:


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> closet<--:inout:


:burn:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> lone star


think that wigga done retired


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot:


FirmeJoe said:


> :burn:


----------



## Lay It Low 916 (Jun 14, 2012)

DJLATIN said:


> :rimshot:


fo reel doe y'all sum *******


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lay It Low 916 said:


> fo reel doe y'all sum *******


 :rimshot:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

View attachment 497336
:wave::wave::waveassing through showing some luv:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

firmelows said:


>


:uh:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

O_____o


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:Roly Rozza


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

lone star said:


> lookin for battery terminals/ring terminals, cable lugs or something along those lines for my batteries i need 20 of them, if anyone has a hook up before i pay retail prices...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2! I need 20


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Any hangouts, cruising etc.. going down this weekend?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lvlikeg said:


> Any hangouts, cruising etc.. going down this weekend?


X2 out right now n nothings popping.


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

H-bombs put it down today, had a good time


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

NUESTRO ORGULLO said:


> H-bombs put it down today, had a good time


Just went there. Nothing going on.


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

slo said:


> Just went there. Nothing going on.


It was on saturday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slo said:


> Just went there. Nothing going on.


you a day late. lol i went to the ratstock event by the house sat night. was a good crowd and the music was :thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 498763
> you a day late. lol i went to the ratstock event by the house sat night. was a good crowd and the music was :thumbsup:


Yo thanks fo letting nikkas know


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

trade only im located in pearland tx lookin for bagged suv or full size truck chevys open to all offers no g bodys 713 705 3729


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Yo thanks fo letting nikkas know


x2 :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> x2 :angry:





FirmeJoe said:


> Yo thanks fo letting nikkas know


my bad mija's.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

houston inc having a cruise to brenham on 30th of this month.but we a bbody club.







[










































]







QUOTE=lvlikeg;15625223]Any hangouts, cruising etc.. going down this weekend?[/QUOTE]


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

where a nation wide club.florida to cali.all the way up to new york.we drove up to dallas to support one of are members in dfw inc.heres the video.check us out on youtube under (houston inc) for are past meets.also under impala fest on youtube. http://youtu.be/tPkel1U_Ka0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

...:run::run:


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Thinking of getting a lowrider as my next project within the next year or so. Probably gonna try to get one that has already been cut and running right. When I do start looking, if I post a pic on here of the car would you all be able to help me out? I'm pretty sure you all recognize most of the cars in town. Maybe let me know if it has a good setup, etc..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> my bad mija's.


:angry::finger::biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

jdog78 said:


> houston inc having a cruise to brenham on 30th of this month.but we a bbody club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Any of yall have a spare set of impala center caps?


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

we are parting out a 96 right know.http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/3081632127.html. but u can get a set of 4 on ebay 4for $80.bucks.ill pm u i think i got 2 in very good condition.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

lvlikeg said:


> Thinking of getting a lowrider as my next project within the next year or so. Probably gonna try to get one that has already been cut and running right. When I do start looking, if I post a pic on here of the car would you all be able to help me out? I'm pretty sure you all recognize most of the cars in town. Maybe let me know if it has a good setup, etc..


good luck on ur search homie, hope u found what u lookin for.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> x2 :angry:


+1


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

puttin miles on the wagon before i let it go.. but *nothing going on*... im out every fri sat and sunday and daily weekdays if nice out.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> :inout:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

parting out an 84 Regal if anyone needs anything.... http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/3090227089.html


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking for trunk for 1953 belair
Hit me up if you can help me out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

might split with one i have.


NUESTRO ORGULLO said:


> Looking for trunk for 1953 belair
> Hit me up if you can help me out


----------



## TxGalaxie64 (May 21, 2011)

Anybody know anything about building a 4 link? Im stuck could use some pointers


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> might split with one i have.[/QUOTE
> Kool let me know


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

713ridaz said:


> ...:run::run:


Update on the 61?

:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got some pare lowers i wont be using 50 for it all. nice shape good for plating. no stablizer link mounts.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for 64ss door panel trim,and also a pair of bucket seats,a used center console ..lmk thanks


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> looking for 64ss door panel trim,and also a pair of bucket seats,a used center console ..lmk thanks


just posted the back trim. the rest i sold long ago


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

moved up to a more cost effective set up so ill sell my current blast cabinet, just clean the hoses and your goood to go. everything you need to start blasting indoors for parts rims etc. 150 obo


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

47 fleetline back glass rather not ship so ill post here.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Went to a cruise this past weekend in Austin.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

slo said:


> moved up to a more cost effective set up so ill sell my current blast cabinet, just clean the hoses and your goood to go. everything you need to start blasting indoors for parts rims etc. 150 obo


sold probably


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> Went to a cruise this past weekend in Austin.


:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'll be there saturday :inout:


slo said:


> sold probably


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> i'll be there saturday :inout:


chido


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks slo ....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

Still looking for parts,,, back seat to a 64 two door impala, center console,steering column with tilt, lmk 8328813927


----------



## diedra57 (Jun 19, 2012)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Pics?


----------



## diedra57 (Jun 19, 2012)

TxGalaxie64 said:


> Pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


slo said:


> chido


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/23-paint-body/339109-houston-texas-beware-guy.html#post15638986

no bueno. stick it to him "d".


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Chilling at the empire picnic with the homies from Rollerz!


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

slo said:


> moved up to a more cost effective set up so ill sell my current blast cabinet, just clean the hoses and your goood to go. everything you need to start blasting indoors for parts rims etc. 150 obo


 If u still got it got a pressure washer 3000psi for trade


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it's coming this way saturday, thanks for the offer but i have a pressure washer.


caddydaddy505 said:


> If u still got it got a pressure washer 3000psi for trade


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> Chilling at the empire picnic with the homies from Rollerz!


 It was good to see you out there Fam...


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

H-town Flip said:


> It was good to see you out there Fam...


Yes sir as always


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

2 lowriders fs or ft 85 delta 88 or 92 town kar both lifted delta reinforced linco no ill trade both for a ss true ss impala 61-64 vert lifted worth 11000 or one of them for a nice 06 -10 car truck or suv with some dubs on it like a tahoe on 26 or 28 or impala on 24s text me or call only dont get on here much no time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

elchuco said:


>


nice track


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

2 1979 Monte Carlos @ LKQ wallisville .


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:|


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

dj short dog said:


> :|


:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :wave:


"1964 SS Impala Wagon (under contruction)" 

:shocked:....


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

*HOP OFF

KING OF THE STREETS TAKES $500










*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> "1964 SS Impala Wagon (under contruction)"
> 
> :shocked:....


Photos,

Or is not happening 

:no:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Photos,
> 
> Or is not happening
> 
> :no:


 Meza from Rollerz doing the wagon......:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> :fool2:


:chuck:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> :chuck:


 hay guey, lmao,


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

very nice


elchuco said:


>


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

August 4, 2012 in Espanola New Mexico...Join us in this Car Show & Concert! Hosted by Mq Kiss-nineseventhree, DJ 3 will be live in the mix with MC Magic, Zig Zag , Juan Gambino & Dee Eazy performing!!! Don't miss this one New Mexico!! More details here: MainStreet ShowDown


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump for the homies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:fool2:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::bowrofl:


southside95 said:


> Bump for the homies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

3 VEHICLES FOR SALE. $2,000.00 EACH AND ALL COME WITH TITLES. 

'53 IS A SOLID CAR, NEEDS ENGINE & TRANS, SET UP FOR A V-8 ALREADY.

'66 IMPALA NEEDS FRONT/REAR FLOORS, SOLID CAR, ENGINE IS THERE BUT NEEDS HEADS

'68 IMPALA IS A COMPLETE CAR AND TURNED OVER AFTER A BATTERY WAS HOOKED UP. WILL NEED SOME FLOOR WORK BUT COMPLETE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ALL CARS LOCATED IN WACO, TX. FOR CONTACT NAME & # PM ME.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> ALL CARS LOCATED IN WACO, TX. FOR CONTACT NAME & # PM ME.


$2,000 or best offer on all 3.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeyuuuhh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yeyuuuhh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

anyone got a hook up on 31 series batteries? new.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

for sale 33gs obo original 409 car.currently has 327.or a nice bombita of equal $$$


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Let's see some of those old school rides that have been in storage or out of the game for the past few years. We will pick our top 10 for the 1st ever "Los Magnificos Legends" award....and these 10 will be put in a raffle where one will win a $500 cash prize!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

jdog78 said:


> anyone got a hook up on 31 series batteries? new.


txt me at 713 705 3729 59.99 each ac delco how many you need


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Looking good


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

how many cca.i want 1100s but will settle for 950s.i can get the 750s at 60bucks no core.


michale_400000 said:


> txt me at 713 705 3729 59.99 each ac delco how many you need


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

headed to richmond ave. lol :rofl::roflmao::roflmao::run:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Got a 94 fleet on switches 6k OBO pm me


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

damm still foe sale.


ChocolateThriller said:


> Got a 94 fleet on switches 6k OBO pm me


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

know this is a good deal. 96 cadillac fleetwood - $5500 (s. of houston)[HR][/HR]Date: 2012-07-13, 9:42AM CDT
[HR][/HR]
Its a 96 fleetwood bro. Fixing to hit 90,000 miles original to my knowledge. Runs smooth. Engine its quiet. Paint its ok. Small dents n scratches. Everything is there. Interior is light blue leather. Selling with original rims Keeping the daytons. No leaks. 979-549-61 five one. No emails please cuz there just scams. Lowrider monte carlos regal Call or text for more info. NO EMAILS!!!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

jdog78 said:


> how many cca.i want 1100s but will settle for 950s.i can get the 750s at 60bucks no core.


I know were u can get 1300cca for 50 with a core and there brand new not refurbished and there gels


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

damm ima be clowning all summer.pm me the info please


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

jdog78 said:


> damm still foe sale.


Yessirrrr you still have that Buick


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

jdog78 said:


> damm ima be clowning all summer.pm me the info please


there in FLA though  ima get sum when i go in october if anybody interested


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

yeah they hit it yesterday at grocery store,(not bad) hit and run.waiting on insurance.i got there plate number though.


ChocolateThriller said:


> Yessirrrr you still have that Buick


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

oct.wtf.its only july.im trying ride like yesterday.i own a hot shot business so that aint nothing,ill get them myself.just give me the location.


IMPALA863 said:


> there in FLA though  ima get sum when i go in october if anybody interested


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Mouse here to zoom in*





















































*
*


*NEW 14 X 7 DAYTON 24KT GOLD LOWRIDER 25TH ANNIVERARY WHEELS 100 SPOKE RIMS*



Seller: *Member id **allam1970* ( *Feedback Score Of* 5080







) 
*98.6% Positive feedback* 
Save this seller | See other items *from this seller*




  New
  0h 1m 0s (Jul 16, 201213:56:23 PDT)
   
 [ 6 bids ] [Refresh bidhistory]
1-click bid *- opens in a new window or tab*
 


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

for sale asking 2500 obo.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

jdog78 said:


> oct.wtf.its only july.im trying ride like yesterday.i own a hot shot business so that aint nothing,ill get them myself.just give me the location.


pmed


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> there in FLA though  ima get sum when i go in october if anybody interested


Im a hit you up fo some if i remember


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> Im a hit you up fo some if i remember


 :buttkick:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Im a hit you up fo some if i remember


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/341939-1951-chevrolet-styleline-coupe.html


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:chuck:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Lol


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::bowrofl:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

jdog78 said:


> for sale 33gs obo original 409 car.currently has 327.or a nice bombita of equal $$$


Nice duece


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:420:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:finger:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Toyota rear end anyone?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Toyota rear end anyone?


u have one for sale or u askin?


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

What's crackin htown? Hows the weather? Shout out to Beto and Lamarck.


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

Big m


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> u have one for sale or u askin?


I need one


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I need one


dam.... me to :|


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

BIGDADDY75 said:


>


 hey shoot me that in a txt 713 705 3729 well be there 4 sure one n onlyz baby


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I KNOW I dont come here often....but I figured I'd share in case anyone was interested.

There will be a posting for Houston Train Crew positions on the website tomorrow afternoon, July 27th.

It will be posted for 24 hours only. Please tell job seekers to apply at www.unionpacific.jobs

http://www.unionpacific.jobs/careers/apply/locations.cfm?title=Train Crew



I left my underpaying IT job for this and its got crazy hours, but it pays well...if interested get in the sooner the better...the jobs you can work and the money you can make depends on seniority.

Its gone now


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.giddingsswapmeet.com/


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

Got a 94 fleet on switches 6k OBO pm me


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> dam.... me to :|


 fineline can convert them and u can get flange from BMH but my problem is I don't have time to go to junk yards and look for one


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TANGOBLASTIN said:


> What's crackin htown? Hows the weather? Shout out to Beto and Lamarck.





TANGOBLASTIN said:


> Big m


:wave: What up Happy, how u been homie!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 517540


im not far from there, i might check it out.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

HE_HATE_ME said:


> Went to a cruise this past weekend in Austin.


buddah glad to see you an lamark dippin out there in atx how things goin with the big M houston chapter


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

jjfrom713 said:


> buddah glad to see you an lamark dippin out there in atx how things goin with the big M houston chapter


its comin slowly but surely homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Cut N 3's said:


> its comin slowly but surely homie:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


> its comin slowly but surely homie:thumbsup:


Ok then cause being from southern cal namely. COMPTON the big M is well respected


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT! FOR DA HOMIES!!!!




SPECIAL INVITE FOR ALL OF YOU TO GET YOUR FREE GRUB ON!!!!!


----------



## diedra57 (Jun 19, 2012)

Texas Bomb Squad CC
presents 
Bombtober 2012 Car Show & Concert
date : October 13, 2012
Location : Tree House Ranch
10740 Mykawa ( Houston, Tx 77048)
10am-7pm
$20.00 (Car & Driver )
$5.00 Spectator 
( kids 15 & under free )
free hot dogs for the kids 

Music By JC Production
Live entainment ( to be announce later )
Flyer to added later


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

Latin Cartel going all out and having THE carshow at the Bay
Location:Bicentennial Park 1001 Market Street, Baytown, Texas, 77521.
Date: Oct 20th 2012 
Flyer coming soon ​​


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


>


One of my all time favorites


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm: 




Cut N 3's said:


> One of my all time favorites


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## diedra57 (Jun 19, 2012)

Texas Bomb Squad Car Club Fundraiser 
August 25, 2012 11am - 6pm
Buffalo Freds Icehouse
2708 N. Shepard Drive
Houston, Tx 77008
$7.00 donation, Chicken, Sausage, Rice, Beans & trimmings
Hope you can come out & support us.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*This coming Sunday, Latin Fantasy CC & others will be there for support. Come out and join/support this benefit if you have time.

*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Sunday August 19th

*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*For registration forms and other forms associated with this carshow/airplane show email me at [email protected]

*


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone know john almanza from "expsenive taste c.c" i know alot people know him i been trying to get ahold of him i took him some stuff to get work on and it been two yrs trying to get my stuff back. It has sentimental value he know who i am so please let him im looking for him he been avoiding my texts and calls


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :nicoderm:


:boink:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

EVERYONE IS INVITED!! FOR THOSE WHO NEED ROOMS,TRAVELLODGE IS GIVING US A GROUP DISCOUNT.$45 PLUS TAX A NIGHT. ADDRESS:2300 S.TEXAS AVE. BRYAN TEXAS. HOPE TO SEE U ALL AT THE PICNIC!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

With over 170 pre-registered it's looking good!


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

i have a 307 thats up for grabs. i took it out of an 86 buick regal with low miles and put it in my cutty. i didnt get to put much miles on it. replaced water pump, power steering pump, rotor/distributor cap, new plugs/plug wires, cleaned out the intake manifold and painted it silver, also bought a 1407 model edlebrock carb. and air cleaner to top it off. cant remember wat model transmission it has . th-200 transmisson w/ o/d. motor runs solid. let it all go for 700 obo. 832 597 2048 steve


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

i have a 307 thats up for grabs. i took it out of an 86 buick regal with low miles and put it in my cutty. i didnt get to put much miles on it. replaced water pump, power steering pump, rotor/distributor cap, new plugs/plug wires, cleaned out the intake manifold and painted it silver, also bought a 1407 model edlebrock  carb. and air cleaner to top it off. cant remember wat model transmission it has . th-200 transmisson w/ o/d. motor runs solid. let it all go for 700 obo. 832 597 2048 steve


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

hstntx713 said:


> i have a 307 thats up for grabs. i took it out of an 86 buick regal with low miles and put it in my cutty. i didnt get to put much miles on it. replaced water pump, power steering pump, rotor/distributor cap, new plugs/plug wires, cleaned out the intake manifold and painted it silver, also bought a 1407 model edlebrock  carb. and air cleaner to top it off. cant remember wat model transmission it has . th-200 transmisson w/ o/d. motor runs solid. let it all go for 700 obo. 832 597 2048 steve


Steve what motor what you recommend to beef up the regal with fuelinjection


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Depends wat u looken for. Me personaly Lt1


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

hstntx713 said:


> Depends wat u looken for. Me personaly Lt1


lt1 those for Chevy's 
Ls2
,


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Or that all depends on wat u wnt. If u wanted u could throw a 454. If i had the cash id put an ls1 in my cutty but settled for an lt1. Thats plenty power


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

What car clubs are in houston/ pasadena that have been around 2o to 3o yrs an orginated from cali


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:dunno::inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

hstntx713 said:


> Or that all depends on wat u wnt. If u wanted u could throw a 454. If i had the cash id put an ls1 in my cutty but settled for an lt1. Thats plenty power


what a/c system u running? when u put a lt1 in u have to knotch the frame on the right side and since ur car lifted it might weaken the frame.u have to run a corvette setup.wich puts the compressor up top.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> Does anyone know john almanza from "expsenive taste c.c" i know alot people know him i been trying to get ahold of him i took him some stuff to get work on and it been two yrs trying to get my stuff back. It has sentimental value he know who i am so please let him im looking for him he been avoiding my texts and calls


this ***** said sentimental value! :rofl:


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

WE JUST GOT NEWS THAT COOKIECUTTER MAGAZINE WILL BE COVERING OUR PICNIC!! EVERYONE IS INVITED,COME & JOIN US!!


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Well to be honest i dont want to run to a/c system cuz im shaving my firewall. And damn i didnt know that, thanks for the input. I got a frame thats getten wrapped so it probably wouldnt be a bad idea for me to test fit it in to see were that notch goes. I would have hated to have that frame complete and then have to fine that outt.


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Notchen the frame is that just if i want to run a/c?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

hstntx713 said:


> Notchen the frame is that just if i want to run a/c?


 yes, only if u wanna run a/c.i did a 87 with a lt1 for a friend and we had to cut the frame.on right side in front of saddle.we had to cut top and bottom of channel.we only left the part of frame behind pass. front wheel.then he rear ended some one and that part of frame folded very easy.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

looking for a 350 motor or a ls1 if anyone knows of any for sale let me know please thanks


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> yes, only if u wanna run a/c.i did a 87 with a lt1 for a friend and we had to cut the frame.on right side in front of saddle.we had to cut top and bottom of channel.we only left the part of frame behind pass. front wheel.then he rear ended some one and that part of frame folded very easy.


Ok we ll I dont have to worry about all that cuz im not runnen the a/c just nothen but motor. Thanks for the advice tho. How the 87 sound and ride with that lt1


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

hstntx713 said:


>


Ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> :boink:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/343278-old-school-dancehall.html


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

is elvis going to be performing?


oldschool L.C. said:


> View attachment 527049


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

No Elvis this year. Puro DJ. Spinning hits from 50's to Present.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

oldschool L.C. said:


> No Elvis this year. Puro DJ. Spinning hits from 50's to Present.


 :fool2:


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/343278-old-school-dancehall.html


Some good childhood memorys right there. :guns::guns::guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


Cut N 3's said:


> Some good childhood memorys right there. :guns::guns::guns:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for a pair of powerballs lmk :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:420:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :inout:


x2 :inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> x2 :inout:


Que onda con el sies dos?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:420:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good morning all go texans we battle the NO AINTs go houston go TEXANS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

waiting for cash offer. prefer six trois


dj short dog said:


> Que onda con el sies dos?


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Dj you have a 62 what Chevy
.


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Next WEGO event, September 9th, San Antonio.


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

[:sprint:
QUOTE=jjfrom713;15875378]Dj you have a 62 what Chevy
.[/QUOTE]



B.Y.T.68.VERT said:


> View attachment 531729


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja::inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Saturday October 6th at La Porte Municipal Airport (T-41) (Rain Date October 7th) - ALL PROCEEDS COLLECTED ARE GOING TOWARDS THE WOUNDED WARRIOR PROGRAM (VETERANS/MILITARY)

TIME: 9AM-3PM

There are vendor spots available for $30.00 each. Click on the website for more information. All entry fees & Vendor fees need to be recieved by October 1st. 

You can purchase a ride in the vintage airplane that is pictured on the flyer, there will also be a $10.00 raffle for a ride in the same airplane.

*http://www.lptaas.com/index.html


----------



## diedra57 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrdfFT3fqyo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)

what up homies. Have a good labor day weekend


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


Ah the city of San Francisco, at night!

:burn:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ah the city of San Francisco, at night!
> 
> :burn:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


>


its almost dat time!


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

ASKING 12K.62 ss impala new floor boards,new windshield with gasket,new intake with carb and air cleaner,rebuilt 350 with 350 tranny.new wiring harnesses under hood.new chrome alt.1 wire.wiring converted for 1 wire.new floor boards.clean black interior.2 pump 4 batteries.4 switches.fbss.new emblems.new radiator.keeping the daytons and putting on 14x7 chinas.new hydraulic hoses.new fuel tank with float and new fuel lines.car is 95% done.drive anywhere.tagged and inspected.serouis buyers no window shoppers please.i have a chance at a vert.so its got to go.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

My fav pics (LA Car Show, 09-02-2012)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Fav Pics continue (LA Car Show, 09-02-2012):

16.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









17.*









:rimshot:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fav Pics continue (LA Car Show, 09-02-2012):
> 
> 16.
> 
> ...


Nice pics! :thumbsup: I still haven't uploaded pics I took.... I have some street action from Hollwood Blvd. also.... It was a Nice show.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

dam that was the most 58 verts ive seen in 1 place at the same time.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Nice pics! :thumbsup: I still haven't uploaded pics I took.... I have some street action from Hollwood Blvd. also.... It was a Nice show.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> dam that was the most 58 verts ive seen in 1 place at the same time.


yup!

lots of 58 rags.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


 heard this show is one of the best shows in years


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> :inout:


 Thought you passed FirmeJoe?!!!!

:angelwings:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Thought you passed FirmeJoe?!!!!
> 
> :angelwings:


Naw bro they had a weight limit in heaven :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

they should have chopped off your head between your shoulders and passed it like your twin :rimshot:


FirmeJoe said:


> Naw bro they had a weight limit in heaven :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

i would like to thank the homies. that was there to help me out with my bucket last nite @ mambos. latin, short dog, big tymer, nick, and the rest of the latin kustom family. big thanx to all.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

jdog78 said:


> ASKING 12K.62 ss impala new floor boards,new windshield with gasket,new intake with carb and air cleaner,rebuilt 350 with 350 tranny.new wiring harnesses under hood.new chrome alt.1 wire.wiring converted for 1 wire.new floor boards.clean black interior.2 pump 4 batteries.4 switches.fbss.new emblems.new radiator.keeping the daytons and putting on 14x7 chinas.new hydraulic hoses.new fuel tank with float and new fuel lines.car is 95% done.drive anywhere.tagged and inspected.serouis buyers no window shoppers please.i have a chance at a vert.so its got to go.


any more pics?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no prob man


Coca Pearl said:


> i would like to thank the homies. that was there to help me out with my bucket last nite @ mambos. latin, short dog, big tymer, nick, and the rest of the latin kustom family. big thanx to all.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Bay89 (Jun 20, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

...........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> no prob man


with the extra help of sic (darkness) made it home safely.....


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

Cut N 3's said:


> any more pics?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> i would like to thank the homies. that was there to help me out with my bucket last nite @ mambos. latin, short dog, big tymer, nick, and the rest of the latin kustom family. big thanx to all.


:h5:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Got some clean 13" triple gold sinister wheels looking to trade for some clean all chrome 13" orr 14"s. Pm what u got.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Whatsup Texas? Ill be down in Houston area Sunday afternoon the 24th. Anything going on? Ill be there on business for the week. Ill be staying in Pearland Sunday night and in Lake Jackson the rest of the week until Thursday. Ill be back up that way on Thursday. Id like to see some rides while im down there.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:h5:


Coca Pearl said:


> i would like to thank the homies. that was there to help me out with my bucket last nite @ mambos. latin, short dog, big tymer, nick, and the rest of the latin kustom family. big thanx to all.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> Whatsup Texas? Ill be down in Houston area Sunday afternoon the 24th. Anything going on? Ill be there on business for the week. Ill be staying in Pearland Sunday night and in Lake Jackson the rest of the week until Thursday. Ill be back up that way on Thursday. Id like to see some rides while im down there.


:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

WE ROLLIN' DEM SLABS NOUMSAYIN'


ENVIUS said:


> Whatsup Texas? Ill be down in Houston area Sunday afternoon the 24th. Anything going on? Ill be there on business for the week. Ill be staying in Pearland Sunday night and in Lake Jackson the rest of the week until Thursday. Ill be back up that way on Thursday. Id like to see some rides while im down there.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

gogogogogogogogogo.................................:boink:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

Lookin for 13' tiers ww


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

texmex said:


> Lookin for 13' tiers ww


I carry FR-380's Firestones 155 80 13.............
I believe shorty's has milestars 155 80 13....



Big-Tymer said:


> gogogogogogogogogo.................................:boink:


Sorry buddy been getting home late......I'll get u them molding pics this evening.



DJLATIN said:


> :inout:


Que ondis...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


dj short dog said:


> I carry FR-380's Firestones 155 80 13.............
> I believe shorty's has milestars 155 80 13....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:

You gonna be at the shop this weekend? I can swing by and drop off the hinges.


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> I carry FR-380's Firestones 155 80 13.............
> I believe shorty's has milestars 155 80 13....
> 
> 
> ...


how much on firestones


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

working mayne. i think joe gaitan has a benefit going on sunday but depending on whether or not i do a mixshow sunday is going to determine if i roll out there to hang out.


dj short dog said:


> I carry FR-380's Firestones 155 80 13.............
> I believe shorty's has milestars 155 80 13....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

lastminute can get them $280 ,nicks tires on jensen tidwell $100 a piece plus mount and balance showing no love,i found some by my house duran brand for $75 a piece.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Sorry buddy been getting home late......I'll get u them molding pics this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> YES SIR..............:biggrin:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

caddydaddy505 said:


> how much on firestones


X2


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> X2


PM'd



Big-Tymer said:


> YES SIR..............:biggrin:


:nicoderm:



jdog78 said:


> lastminute can get them $280 ,nicks tires on jensen tidwell $100 a piece plus mount and balance showing no love,i found some by my house duran brand for $75 a piece.






DJLATIN said:


> working mayne. i think joe gaitan has a benefit going on sunday but depending on whether or not i do a mixshow sunday is going to determine if i roll out there to hang out.


Speaking of mixshow... I'll be spinning tomorrow night (Saturday) at Daddy O's sportsbar at 5830 Spencer Hwy. Everyone invited to stop by for some good music,drinks,pool,etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

can't make it man, i'll be attending a wedding with the fam manana.


dj short dog said:


> PM'd
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> can't make it man, i'll be attending a wedding with the fam manana.


Cool well Sal will be there if you decide to drop by to talk to him bout that 64 drop or the grey 63.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

AY GUEY! lol i'll have to see. change of plans now since we have family coming in from out of town for my son's b'day earlier in the day. i might have to swing by when i came in the door, i said it before, i never let the mic magnetize me no more but it's biting me fighting me inviting me to rhyme i can't hold it back i'm looking for the line :h5:


dj short dog said:


> Cool well Sal will be there if you decide to drop by to talk to him bout that 64 drop or the grey 63.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> AY GUEY! lol i'll have to see. change of plans now since we have family coming in from out of town for my son's b'day earlier in the day. i might have to swing by when i came in the door, i said it before, i never let the mic magnetize me no more but it's biting me fighting me inviting me to rhyme i can't hold it back i'm looking for the line :h5:


Taking off my coat, clearing my throat
My rhyme will be kicking it until I hit my last note
My mind'll range to find all kinds of ideas
Self-esteem makes it seem like a thought took years to build...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

suki suki now!


dj short dog said:


> Taking off my coat, clearing my throat
> My rhyme will be kicking it until I hit my last note
> My mind'll range to find all kinds of ideas
> Self-esteem makes it seem like a thought took years to build...


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

switches4life said:


> houston lowriders


Cholos unidos!!!! Y puropedo.com


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

jumped on these early this morning for a very low price.wheels where still in boxes.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> I carry FR-380's Firestones 155 80 13.............
> I believe shorty's has milestars 155 80 13....
> 
> 
> ...


How many of da firestone do u have?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

been a minute... still the same


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


 whats up bro!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Cut N 3's said:


> How many of da firestone do u have?


Still have several sets.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> whats up bro!


What's up?

When are you busting out that Ace Rag?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Everyone migrated to facebook :inout:


Lord Goofy said:


> been a minute... still the same


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Everyone migrated to facebook :inout:


Including you.



:squint:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

calmate, just after 10pm :tongue:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Including you.
> 
> 
> 
> :squint:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> PM'd
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> ...


Shout out to all the homies that showed up Saturday night....seen some peeps from Individuals, Latin Kustoms, and a few solo ryders....:thumbsup:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> Shout out to all the homies that showed up Saturday night....seen some peeps from Individuals, Latin Kustoms, and a few solo ryders....:thumbsup:


 damm. elite masters thru a party at are sports bar on the north side,we had elite masters,texas bomb squad,latin image,latin fantasy, on saturday night.keep repping them car clubs.we located on bauman rd and parker. trevinos tejano sports bar.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> Everyone migrated to facebook :inout:


 whats it under on facebook.i guess i need to join.


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

man you don't want to. nothing but attention whores up in there. :inout:


jdog78 said:


> whats it under on facebook.i guess i need to join.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

damm, nothing but social advertising then?


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBQ13dLeAO0&feature=share&list=ULnBQ13dLeAO0.this was are last meet in wbberville by austin.IMPALA FEST will be in san antonio next month.oct. friday will be racing at track,saturday show will be held outside.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

jdog78 said:


> damm. elite masters thru a party at are sports bar on the north side,we had elite masters,texas bomb squad,latin image,latin fantasy, on saturday night.keep repping them car clubs.we located on bauman rd and parker. trevinos tejano sports bar.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Still have several sets.


how much?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What's up?
> 
> When are you busting out that Ace Rag?


:shocked:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> :shocked:


Congrats.....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so anything going on this Sunday in Houston? Ill be there around noon and have all day to burn.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ENVIUS said:


> so anything going on this Sunday in Houston? Ill be there around noon and have all day to burn.


Super Chevy carshow in baytown east of houston.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Super Chevy carshow in baytown east of houston.




:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

got my weekends confused. that gulf coast carshow thing up north on the bw8 happening sat & sunday. next weekend is super chevy carshow & hypnotized carshow.


Aztlan_Exile said:


> :dunno:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What's up?
> 
> When are you busting out that Ace Rag?


Vegas next year


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HMART1970 said:


> Congrats.....


Thanks HMART:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Vegas next year


Baller!

Building one lo lo per year!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Baller!
> 
> Building one lo lo per year!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

slo said:


>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2


slo said:


>


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

slo said:


>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


switches4life said:


>


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*ALL PROCEEDS COLLECTED GOING TOWARDS THE WOUNDED WARRIOR PROJECT

FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THE WWP CLICK THE FOLLOWING LINK:* http://www.woundedwarriorproject.org/

*LOWRIDERS, TRADITIONALS, ETC.. WELCOMED

ENTRY VEHICLES CAN BRING THEIR FAMILIES FOR FREE ALONG WITH THE VEHICLE (COVERED BY VEHICLE ENTRY OF $25.00) GATES WILL OPEN AT 6AM TO START GETTING VENDORS, VEHICLES, CANOPIES, SITUATED. CARSHOW/AIRPLANE SHOW STARTS AT 9AM AND ENDS AT 3PM.


*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## TxChivo72 (Jan 19, 2006)

Is the car show still going on today ?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hypnotized car show moved up to next sunday. Same time same place. Call number on the flyer for details. 

Thanks


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

slo said:


> Hypnotized car show moved up to next sunday. Same time same place. Call number on the flyer for details.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MOVED UP TO THIS SUNDAY... CALL FOR DETAILS

Tons of trophies, plaques and awards for all categories. and our famous 5 FOOT best of show awards!


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking for a person who can do some interior pieces for me in houston can someone PM me the info on a few people so i may check out thier work. Thank you.


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

LurchPP said:


> Looking for a person who can do some interior pieces for me in houston can someone PM me the info on a few people so i may check out thier work. Thank you.


depend what area of the city homie what side of town closest too you


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

im in the nw spring branch willing to travel if they are worth it.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

LurchPP said:


> Looking for a person who can do some interior pieces for me in houston can someone PM me the info on a few people so i may check out thier work. Thank you.


Horacio at Ordaya's upholstery in Stafford tx 281- 499- 8483


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Ayyy guuueyyy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*ALL PROCEEDS COLLECTED GOING TOWARDS THE WOUNDED WARRIOR PROJECT

FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THE WWP CLICK THE FOLLOWING LINK:* http://www.woundedwarriorproject.org/

*LOWRIDERS, TRADITIONALS, ETC.. WELCOMED

ENTRY VEHICLES CAN BRING THEIR FAMILIES FOR FREE ALONG WITH THE VEHICLE (COVERED BY VEHICLE ENTRY OF $30.00) GATES WILL OPEN AT 6AM TO START GETTING VENDORS, VEHICLES, CANOPIES, SITUATED. CARSHOW/AIRPLANE SHOW STARTS AT 9AM AND ENDS AT 3PM. YOU CAN REGISTER AT THE GATE WHEN SHOWING UP. IF YOU DIDN'T PRE-REGISTER IT IS $30.00 AT THE GATE.


*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*-LESS THAN 24 HOURS FROM NOW-

ALL PROCEEDS COLLECTED GOING TOWARDS THE WOUNDED WARRIOR PROJECT

FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THE WWP CLICK THE FOLLOWING LINK:* http://www.woundedwarriorproject.org/

*LOWRIDERS, TRADITIONALS, ETC.. WELCOMED

ENTRY VEHICLES CAN BRING THEIR FAMILIES FOR FREE ALONG WITH THE VEHICLE (COVERED BY VEHICLE ENTRY OF $30.00) GATES WILL OPEN AT 6AM TO START GETTING VENDORS, VEHICLES, CANOPIES, SITUATED. CARSHOW/AIRPLANE SHOW STARTS AT 9AM AND ENDS AT 3PM. YOU CAN REGISTER AT THE GATE WHEN SHOWING UP. IF YOU DIDN'T PRE-REGISTER IT IS $30.00 AT THE GATE.

*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Anybody goin to Vegas this year?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hypnotized car show today. 

Still registering entries. Trophies at 5pm.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## McHam (Mar 24, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> Anybody goin to Vegas this year?


I'll be in Vegas this weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> :inout:


:h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:420:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:squint:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## cprodigal (Oct 8, 2012)

firmelows said:


> Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


I just moved back to Houston and went out to Richmond and it was dead!!! Man, what happened?


----------



## cprodigal (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Going to Houston this weekend any shows there to check out some low low?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

working on pulling one of these shows off here in houston hopefully next year.









__________________


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

B.Y.T.68.VERT said:


> View attachment 531729




T T T


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Any one's got a 58-1964 drive shaft for sale?

PM me pics and price. 

Thanks.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any one's got a 58-1964 drive shaft for sale?
> 
> PM me pics and price.
> 
> Thanks.


LASTMINUTECUSTOMS had/has a couple


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

carshow this weekend fool. saturday in baytown. be there or be square.


IMPALA863 said:


> LASTMINUTECUSTOMS had/has a couple


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> carshow this weekend fool. saturday in baytown. be there or be square.


Do they give trophies at that show?

:happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

come on brah, it's latin cartel. :h5:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Do they give trophies at that show?
> 
> :happysad:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> come on brah, it's latin cartel. :h5:


You ridin out bish


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> carshow this weekend fool. saturday in baytown. be there or be square.


I'm in Fla.....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> come on brah, it's latin cartel. :h5:


No trophies. No show!

:nono:




















Im just messing,

I dont give a f_ _k about no trophies!

:lmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yes tricccc


FirmeJoe said:


> You ridin out bish


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'll buy you a trophy 


Aztlan_Exile said:


> No trophies. No show!
> 
> :nono:
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> You ridin out bish


:uh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> :uh:


bring me batteries bish


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> i'll buy you a trophy


can i has trophy :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no bish


FirmeJoe said:


> can i has trophy :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you move back to the jotoland?


IMPALA863 said:


> I'm in Fla.....


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyone got or know of a 80-85 fleetwood coupe for sale in or around houston? Pm me
Done or project . Cash in hand ready to buy.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

slabrider93 said:


> Anyone got or know of a 80-85 fleetwood coupe for sale in or around houston? Pm me
> Done or project . Cash in hand ready to buy.










9000.00 as is:wave:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

$RFFR$

Attn. ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY 
We have the hotel set up for the Rollerz Only members who will be staying for the Magnificos Show in Houston Nov 17, 2012.
Holiday Inn Houston Reliant Park Area
8111 Kirby Drive Houston TX, 77054 
1-877-786-9480...
Available dates Nov 16 thru 19
@$82 dollars a night. Free Draft beer on group arrival date for each room booked.
DEADLINE TO BOOK NOV 2, 2012. 
Password for RSVP : ROLLERZ ONLY
After party to be announce soon for Sat Nov 17, 2012. 

Any questions or inquiries please contact Chilli Houston Chapter Prez. 832-876-9026

Plz tag other members n pass the info out. Thanks


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> you move back to the jotoland?


I said I'm in Fla not tejas :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> bring me batteries bish


how many u need,pm me ur number,,ill be back November 2nd


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> I said I'm in Flojanalgas not tejas :nicoderm:


 :h5:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> :h5:


quieres que te flojen las nalgas? r u sure ir not from dallasnalgas tx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm in the big H mayne. well actually in la porte. :rimshot:


IMPALA863 said:


> quieres que te flojen las nalgas? r u sure ir not from dallasnalgas tx


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> i'm in the big H mayne. well actually in la porte. :rimshot:


:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> no bish


:cheesy: i can has a trophy :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2 :wave:


FirmeJoe said:


> :cheesy: i can has a trophy :h5:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

slabrider93 said:


> Anyone got or know of a 80-85 fleetwood coupe for sale in or around houston? Pm me
> Done or project . Cash in hand ready to buy.


one of my mbers has a few i think. pm sent


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

need a 64 vert frame if anyone knows of 1.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Euro headlights for a cutty need some tlc but intact and clean. 75.00
Hood 50.00
Trunk 50.00
Front plastic bumper cover (not euro) 25.00
Right front fender 25.00
P.m. me if interested


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone got a title and vin tag for a 64-4door belair?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fart


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

sic713 said:


> fart


saco


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Straight lace our cross lace 72 spokes on 63?


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

got windsheild trim in and out for a 62 vert. all engraved will trade for 64 vert parts.also fender skirts engraved and chrome.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lokito63 said:


> Straight lace our cross lace 72 spokes on 63?


Cross


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cross


Thanks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

sic713 said:


> fart


:burn::barf::sprint:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:nicoderm::420::drama::fool2:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

dam boys be putting false ads like a mutha. http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/3376139617.html


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> dam boys be putting false ads like a mutha. http://houston.craigslist.org/ctd/3376139617.html


Yea i seen alot of too good to be true cars at that number


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lokito63 said:


> Thanks


Yeah, Everywhere you look people ride on straight laces. 

I personally think cross laced wheels look even more sick:


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lookin for a euro clip for my elco hit me up if anyone has one.......


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yeah, Everywhere you look people ride on straight laces.
> 
> I personally think cross laced wheels look even more sick:


know where I can get a legit set in htown?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

swapmeet tomorrow in conroe. not going but throwing it out there.

http://www.hotrodsoftexas.com/conroef.shtml


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> swapmeet tomorrow in conroe. not going but throwing it out there.
> 
> http://www.hotrodsoftexas.com/conroef.shtml


Didnt know about it. 

Might check it out tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lokito63 said:


> know where I can get a legit set in htown?


Try shorty's hydraulics. 

Last time i was there i saw some clean wheels for sale at his shop. 

If not, i think he can order you some.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Try shorty's hydraulics.
> 
> Last time i was there i saw some clean wheels for sale at his shop.
> 
> If not, i think he can order you some.


Orale, gracias


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> swapmeet tomorrow in conroe. not going but throwing it out there.
> 
> http://www.hotrodsoftexas.com/conroef.shtml


didn't get a chance to make it out


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

late sunday there was a decent 62 2 door shell for $1500.it was missing all the interoir.but other then that looked well worth.waited by the trailer for a while but guy never came.hopefully he takes to traders village


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Anyone stop to look at that blue 64 SS at that used car lot on Spencer?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

dj short dog said:


> Anyone stop to look at that blue 64 SS at that used car lot on Spencer?


address please


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you don't have the lunch monies brah.


IMPALA863 said:


> address please


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> you don't have the lunch monies brah.


:tears:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> address please


Not sure about the address but it's near shaver.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*SOLD*


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:werd::dunno:


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Anyone got some 13" craggars?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^sounds like a female on teh phone no ****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot: then i guess you two got something in common. :nicoderm:


FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^sounds like a female on teh phone no ****


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> :rimshot: then i guess you two got something in common. :nicoderm:


No bish


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> :rimshot: then i guess you two got something in common. :nicoderm:


No bish.....plus you a t shirt rider so yo opinion is invalid


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereospic (Oct 21, 2012)

(taken last week)

ceasar sundusky running shit in texas mayne......... free spm


----------



## AT1in2009 (Nov 29, 2008)

82 MALIBU WAGON HOPPPER FOR SALE (92 INCHES EASY UP AND DOWN) 9000 OR BO

BRAND NEW PAINT IN BODY , BELLY , FRAME .

NEW ENGINE 4.3 FULL INJECCTION WORKIN GOOD
BRAN NEW AND CHROME BUMPERS

BRAND NEW UPHOLSTERY
FULL WRAP FRAME ,KUSTOM
AND MOLDING SUSPENSION FRONT AND BACK
2 AT1 PISTON PUMPS 14 BATTERIES ADEX DUMP 

CONTACT 832 297 0800 TONO TORRES ​
AT1 MOTORSPORTS
one stop shop at your service frame fabrications hydraulics street and radical hoppers , air bags car and truck lifts and drops custom suspentions . 
body work ,suicide and lambo doors, car audio ,and Auto Glass ,and old car restoration,
CELL # 832-297-0800 TONO TORRES (MAGIC)

*AT1* ADVANCED TECHNOLOGY CUSTOM HYDRAULIC COMPONENTS

*THE BEST!!! FUCK THE REST!!!*
INCHES DONT COME FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!​







 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote   Blog this Post   

[HR][/HR]


*+* Reply to ThreadPage 128 of 128First...2878118126127*128*

Jump to page:  
Quick Navigation*Lowrider General**Top*

Site Areas
Settings
Private Messages
Subscriptions
Who's Online
Search Forums
Forums Home
Forums
News
News & Announcements

Main
Lowrider General
Shows & Events
Post Your Rides
Project Rides
Regional Lowriders
Car Clubs
Art & Music

Tech
Hydraulics
Air Suspensions
Wheels & Tires
Custom Interiors
Paint & Body
Car Stereo
Maintenance & Repair

Bikes & Models
Lowrider Bikes
Model Cars
Model Car Classifieds


Classifieds
Vehicle Classifieds
Vehicle Parts Classifieds
WTB Vehicle Parts Classifieds

Hydraulics & Air Classifieds
WTB Hydraulics & Air Classifieds

Car Stereo Classifieds
WTB Car Stereo Classifieds

Other Items
Model Car Classifieds
Feedback

LayItLow.com Supporting Vendors
Black Magic Hydraulics
Cool Cars
Retrosound
Torres Empire

Miscellaneous
Off Topic
The Cabaret

Support Center




[h=2]vBulletin Message[/h]


*Cancel Changes*


[h=3]Errors[/h][h=3]The following errors occurred with your submission[/h]

*Okay*


[h=3]







 Quick Reply







[/h]
Rich Text Editor


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:& you're a solo rider. :rimshot:


FirmeJoe said:


> No bish.....plus you a t shirt rider so yo opinion is invalid


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao:& you're a solo rider. :rimshot:


is the bombita ready for the LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW ???


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao:& you're a solo rider. :rimshot:


:nosad: i be at teh shows wiff teh dorados thought chu new


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

we ought to hold hands next time. no ****.


FirmeJoe said:


> :nosad: i be at teh shows wiff teh dorados thought chu new


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a huevo guey going for best in slabz noumsayin'


streetshow said:


> is the bombita ready for the LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW ???


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> we ought to hold hands next time. no ****.


:h5:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> we ought to hold hands next time. no ****.





FirmeJoe said:


> :h5:


:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you jealous?


IMPALA863 said:


> :ugh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> you jealous?


daz one ugly mofo :inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> daz one ugly mofo :inout:


Dis jealousy and suspect :squint:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

switches4life said:


>


QVO VATO


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Dis jealousy and suspect :squint:


:uh:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

So whos going to the dub show i mean los magnificos car show ...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

84 BLAZER said:


> So whos going to the dub show i mean los magnificos car show ...


LOL!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

84 BLAZER said:


> So whos going to the dub show i mean los magnificos car show ...


Been said fuck that show i dont know how many years ago. Lost a few friends in the process.I guess fools just got the memo. Support lowriders not sellouts. Keep it real.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

lone star said:


> Been said fuck that show i dont know how many years ago. Lost a few friends in the process.I guess fools just got the memo. Support lowriders not sellouts. Keep it real.


 show was wack !


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Why was it wack an was there an pics an where the hoppers hangin tonite or sunday


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I have over 800 pics from the show posted on my site. http://www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


> I'm selling my car asking $5000 pm me if interested


SOLD


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Haters were hoping I wouldn't pull thru, but i'm still alive bitches!! :finger:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

........


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like I havent missed anything


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

So anyone going to AutoRama?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

happy thanksgiving!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

GRACIAS :inout:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Happy holidays acting ass ******


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> So anyone going to AutoRama?


yep

what day u going?


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Got a 42 moon roof for sale pics coming soon. Pm if your interested.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

el friday afternoon.


slo said:


> yep
> 
> what day u going?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

raffling a 1962 ss 409 4 speed car.currently has a 327. for super bowl.$500 a square,pays $1,250 forward on first 3 quarters.4th quarter wins car.pays $750 backwards all 4 quarters.also paying $750 yards,first downs,passing and rushing yards.try ur luck. for more info pm me.car was a los magnificos this past weekend.will be at shorties toy drive if u wanna see in person......................................................................................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> el friday afternoon.


ill be at work


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

didn't even go. same cars every year.


slo said:


> ill be at work


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got a go kart for sale. Good for 7 to 10 year old. 400 obo. 832 228 0230. Nego.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> Got a go kart for sale. Good for 7 to 10 year old. 400 obo. 832 228 0230. Nego.


text the pics guey


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> text the pics guey


Tired of being a tshirt rider i see :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> Tired of being a tshirt rider i see :nicoderm:


nah i was wanting to give you a free ride but you'd have ride behind me since i don't want your fat tits slapping me from in front. :burn:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> nah i was wanting to give you a free ride but you'd have ride behind me since i don't want your fat tits slapping me from in front. :burn:


so u want him to ride u from behind? :roflmao:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> so u want him to ride u from behind? :roflmao:


thats how they sit in the bathtub too. :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> thats how they sit in the bathtub too. :nicoderm:


oh snap

:burn:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> so u want him to ride u from behind? :roflmao:


Bwahahahahhahaha dat nikka super ghey


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> thats how they sit in the bathtub too. :nicoderm:


:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dang pokeman, stand by your man.... defiende lo cabron! 









IMPALA863 said:


> so u want him to ride u from behind? :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> oh snap
> 
> :burn:


/\/\/\
diz nikkah wants to ski the poles.. i meant slopes... con un chile en cada mano :ugh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> /\/\/\
> diz nikkah wants to ski the poles.. i meant slopes... con un chile en cada mano :ugh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^teh ghey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^teh ghey


 :h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^Mi Rey


:scrutinize:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :scrutinize:


No bish


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## NUESTRO ORGULLO (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:fool2:


NUESTRO ORGULLO said:


> Damn


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> dang pokeman, stand by your man.... defiende lo cabron!


jajajajajajja de la metistes sola,i couldnt pass up da lolz


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


> *SOLD*



SOLD


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lord Goofy said:


> SOLD


Mr. Goofy has retired!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sunday = Shorty's Carshow at Pep Boys parking lot (same as last year). You going Aztlan_Exile?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> Sunday = Shorty's Carshow at Pep Boys parking lot (same as last year). You going Aztlan_Exile?


this Sunday?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Sunday = Shorty's Carshow at Pep Boys parking lot (same as last year). You going Aztlan_Exile?


I'll take my ride if you take yours 

:naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

PINCHE! It ain't got an engine in it yet. :tears:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> I'll take my ride if you take yours
> 
> :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no tricc, sunday 2nd weekend of april 2013 :twak:


IMPALA863 said:


> this Sunday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

What kind of sh!t is this? :roflmao: Can somebody call Pancho Claus a waaaambulance because that ****** done got all sensitive on the scene and grew some bolas. Last I remember seeing was him get surprised and nervous when he walked to talk to Shorty at Mambo's restaurant. :facepalm: Seems like the reporter doing tricks to get toys from Falso Claus. :loco:

http://www.houstonpress.com/photoGallery/index/3189366/0/0/


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> What kind of sh!t is this? :roflmao: Can somebody call Pancho Claus a waaaambulance because that ****** done got all sensitive on the scene and grew some bolas. Last I remember seeing was him get surprised and nervous when he walked to talk to Shorty at Mambo's restaurant. :facepalm: Seems like the reporter doing tricks to get toys from Falso Claus. :loco:
> 
> http://www.houstonpress.com/photoGallery/index/3189366/0/0/


Cool story bro :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Cool story bro :ugh:


 :h5: are you hot??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> What kind of sh!t is this? :roflmao: Can somebody call Pancho Claus a waaaambulance because that ****** done got all sensitive on the scene and grew some bolas. Last I remember seeing was him get surprised and nervous when he walked to talk to Shorty at Mambo's restaurant. :facepalm: Seems like the reporter doing tricks to get toys from Falso Claus. :loco:
> 
> http://www.houstonpress.com/photoGallery/index/3189366/0/0/


25 racks to drive the lac. Ballin'


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Sunday = Shorty's Carshow at Pep Boys parking lot (same as last year). You going Aztlan_Exile?




I'll take my ride if you take yours :naughty:

Otherwise I'll be ......


































Lowriding behind a computer:










Until ....













































It goes up in flames:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

free lac at that :rimshot:


lone star said:


> 25 racks to drive the lac. Ballin'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> I'll take my ride if you take yours :naughty:
> 
> Otherwise I'll be ......
> Lowriding behind a computer:
> ...


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> no tricc, sunday 2nd weekend of april 2013 :twak:


then y u announcin it like if its this weekend then :angry:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Sunday = Shorty's Carshow at Pep Boys parking lot (same as last year). You going Aztlan_Exile?


Im going :happysad: ready to hold hands :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no bish


FirmeJoe said:


> Im going :happysad: ready to hold hands :naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Im going :happysad: ready to hold hands :naughty:


FirmeHold?

FirmeGrasp?

FirmeGrab?

FirmeGrip?

FirmeSnatch?

(All Yes ****)


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> FirmeHold?
> 
> FirmeGrasp?
> 
> ...


:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You can hold his hand this Sunday, I won't mind. (no ****)


FirmeJoe said:


> :tears:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> You can hold his hand this Sunday, I won't mind. (no ****)


I didnt know who he was or if he was there


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> :tears:


:happysad:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

some lower controls for 64 i have take any good offer


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


>


Esta pesao don cheto wuey...lol:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


MAJESTICS'49 said:


> Esta pesao don cheto wuey...lol:biggrin:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:fool2:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT DOES COLOR CHROME OR BLACK CHROME FOR 
HARLEY


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT DOES COLOR CHROME OR BLACK CHROME FOR
> HARLEY


WE DO COLOR CHROME AND POWDER COATING.INBOX ME YOUR NUMBER IF U STILL LOOKN.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

my old ride still kickin'.....

http://youtu.be/6_4W5G0VX1A


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:sprint:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT DOES COLOR CHROME OR BLACK CHROME FOR
> HARLEY


*FOR YOUR VILCA PERRITO?*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Whats been up everyone??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

about time you leave the book of faces :inout:


Death Dealer said:


> Whats been up everyone??


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:nosad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

lookin for some 13s,bolts on or knockoffs.as long as they hold air.just need them to put on car to send to paint shop.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

:around:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

TTT For the best region in the mid-south!


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

gracias guey now go back to off topic.


Aztlan_Exile said:


> TTT For the best region in the mid-south!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> gracias guey now go back to off topic.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

................:|


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

peekaboooo!!! RETIRED......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Zzzzzz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## iRepNewMex (Jan 25, 2011)

*Sanctioned Show - Sunday, April 14[SUP]th[/SUP]
*Buffalo Thunder Resort and Casino - Santa Fe, New Mexico
Motorsport Showcase and Cultura Promotions Present
For information: 505-927-9160 or www.culturapromotions.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

this is more borring then a fat bitch's pussy


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :drama:


_Fix , Cruise , *Braekdown* , Repeat!!! 

"can we have a spellcheck on isle 5? spellcheck on isle 5 plis!"_


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

loves teh cawk^^^


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> i loves teh cawk^^^


we know.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> we know.


Fail!

He meant you!

And you agreed!

:facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fail!
> 
> He meant you!
> 
> ...


:angry: i dont need yo help bish


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> :angry: i dont need yo help bish


Maybe not you,

But he seems like he does!

:ugh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Anyone out there do fence work. Need bout 800 ft worth of work done. Pm me


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

read the edit of the quote i replied to. attorney jumping to conclusions fail.


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fail!
> 
> He meant you!
> 
> ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hold up going to text you a number foo'


lone star said:


> Anyone out there do fence work. Need bout 800 ft worth of work done. Pm me


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^sexting lonestar


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^sexting lonestar


 :fool2:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Wheres the discounted food/parking spot at these days, doin big thangz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

What happen to this topic. Used to be on fire. Has anyone successfully organized a spot yet or?????? LMK roosters about ready to serve.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

anyone knw Where I can get a set of 5.20


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

lone star said:


> Wheres the discounted food/parking spot at these days, doin big thangz


 we have been hitting airline and parker on sundays around 5,6 ish.at flamingos.it gets really packed at mambos parking lot on 45 north by west rd around 9pm but it gets real stupid with the big rim rider and burn out contest. lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lokito63 said:


> anyone knw Where I can get a set of 5.20


PM sent.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jdog78 said:


> we have been hitting airline and parker on sundays around 5,6 ish.at flamingos.it gets really packed at mambos parking lot on 45 north by west rd around 9pm but it gets real stupid with the big rim rider and burn out contest. lol


Sounds like a 'young man' hang out.....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

anything going down new years day????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> What happen to this topic. Used to be on fire. Has anyone successfully organized a spot yet or?????? LMK roosters about ready to serve.


Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

713ridaz said:


> anything going down new years day????


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Orly


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

lone star said:


> Sounds like a 'young man' hang out.....


 its alot of us (mid 30 guys) we out there wishing we was still on richmond.lol but yeah there is alot of youngsters after 8 or 9.im home be then.i normally go around 4 to 5 to about 8 or 9. quite a few low lows out there.(houston livin,carnales style,classic cruisers,forbidden attraction,and a couple more i dont remember who they roll with but it moves around from irvington and crosstimbers,to parker and airline,down to airline and little york,and mostly late nite at mambos,by west rd.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

guess we need something like this here.seems like houston been trying put something together since 04 dam near the 10 year mark and nothing yet.

















​


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

there was a yearly picnic before you joined layitlow.


jdog78 said:


> guess we need something like this here.seems like houston been trying put something together since 04 dam near the 10 year mark and nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

jdog im in BEAUMONT thay have about 20 to 35 PA have 30 are more pm me and lets get TOGETHER


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Hooters tomorrow (Saturday) @ 3pm
Kick back, eat and b.s.

Location: 3656 East Sam Houston Parkway South, Pasadena, TX 77505 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/354369-darthvaderjoe-check-plis.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Ernie G live on Tejanohitsradio from 10am-2pm Fridays & 10am-1pm Saturdays (central time)

Tune in and enjoy the show.

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com

(spam!)


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Extra Parts I have for Sale or open to trades. Will ship certain parts. Buyers cover the cost with fed ex freight. Ill drop of items and ship them aslong as you pay the shippen when it arrives. Houston,Tx*Txt,call,or p.m.Steve 832 597 2048Left inner fender*Right inner fenderRight fender2- front lower plastic bumper covers for regular clipHoodHood latchesLeft DoorRight DoorStock Driver side bottom a-arm*Pair of used but good 8"cce cylinders*Radiator supportFront maroon dash complete with glove boxOld steering linkageOld steering boxOld rotorsOld calipersInner rear window panels307 fan w/ fan clutch307 Motor About 75,000 miles on it. Took it out of 87 buick regal2-transmissions not sure which ones but wil find outEuro headlights*And other misc. Stuff.Need to get rid of it all. Lmk open for cash,trades


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Hooters tomorrow (Saturday) @ 3pm
> Kick back, eat and b.s.
> 
> Location: 3656 East Sam Houston Parkway South, Pasadena, TX 77505
> ...


Why you put darthvaderjoe topic as teh link :angry:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> there was a yearly picnic before you joined layitlow.


Bwahahahahahahahahah Dis sounds like you blaming him


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

looking for 64impala trunk lid and a 64 impala bumper for mock -up in houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dispensa holmez!


FirmeJoe said:


> Why you put darthvaderjoe topic as teh link :angry:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> Hooters tomorrow (Saturday) @ 3pm
> Kick back, eat and b.s.
> 
> Location: 3656 East Sam Houston Parkway South, Pasadena, TX 77505
> ...


see you homies there round 3:30


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


pnutbtrcandylac said:


> see you homies there round 3:30


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^dis nikka set up a circle jerk at hooters :facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you'll be in the middle guey :fool2:


FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^dis nikka set up a circle jerk at hooters :facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Lokito63 said:


> anyone knw Where I can get a set of 5.20


It was cool meeting you today bro. 

Post up pics of the Trey once you swap the 520s on it.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no prob man. had a good crew show up. will hang out again but prob at twin peaks for the next one.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> no prob man. had a good crew show up. will hang out again but prob at twin peaks for the next one.


Twin peaks sucks shitty service and shitty overpriced food and dey make you drink what dey call a man beer im jus sayin if i want a smaller cup dat dont make me a woman :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got a 56 inch samsung w stand 400 firm. 832 228 0230.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i guess you keep it ghett0. ok then hooters again but we can do the 45 souf location since your boy aztlan don't like to waste gas.


FirmeJoe said:


> Twin peaks sucks shitty service and shitty overpriced food and dey make you drink what dey call a man beer im jus sayin if i want a smaller cup dat dont make me a woman :happysad:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> i guess you keep it ghett0. ok then hooters again but we can do the 45 souf location since your boy aztlan don't like to waste gas.


Dat nikka ghey

Ps i aint ghetto


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What's up every one Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Happy new years to every one i dont know and every else go fuck yo self


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a huevo :inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

so i heard alot of people meeting up at mcgregor park sunday at noon. any one else going? friend of mine said people on facebook were talking about it:dunno:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> so i heard alot of people meeting up at mcgregor park sunday at noon. any one else going? friend of mine said people on facebook were talking about it:dunno:


 you know what time they talkin i dont use facebook?


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

IM NOT ON FACE BOOK ALSO.MY HOMIE SAID THEY SAID 12 NOON ILL ROLL THRU AROUND 1 PM.


----------



## david79 (Mar 15, 2010)

hey bros i have a 1975 caprice rag in tx lookin for a trade i have phone pic or call me [956 257-0953] david its in tx


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Where the texans fans. They beat the BENGALS congrats lol.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> Where the texans fans. They beat the BENGALS congrats lol.


Theyll be fans untill they lose to new england then go back to whatever team they liked befo teh texans went 11-1


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> IM NOT ON FACE BOOK ALSO.MY HOMIE SAID THEY SAID 12 NOON ILL ROLL THRU AROUND 1 PM.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> Theyll be fans untill they lose to new england then go back to whatever team they liked befo teh texans went 11-1


Boys gona celebrate because they beat the BENGALS in a wild card game lol. Playing the bengals in a wild card game is a statement in itself


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> Boys gona celebrate because they beat the BENGALS in a wild card game lol. Playing the bengals in a wild card game is a statement in itself


Bwahahahahahaha yeap and it was a close game


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

hell yeah its was a close game schaub sucked.we changed are name to the HOUSTON FIELDGOALERS, cause these last few games its been nothing but field goals.the should of interviewed graham he the one who put points on the board. lol


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

The releif on shaubs face after the 3rd down conversion near teh end was priceless


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats up H-Town .. 

Where Houston Living at....


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

So the hangout the park at noon todaythat what's up


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

going down today 12-??? macgregor park...... show up or keep lowriding hard on layitlow....hope to see everybody there ,car or no car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

All macgregor all weekend baby


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

lone star said:


> All macgregor all weekend baby


:thumbsup:, Ill be about to be out here soon


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

fixing be heading that way.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

gotta wash teh car but ill be out dere


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Any pics????


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Doubt that homie but I drove through the turn out was kool


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jjfrom713 said:


> Doubt that homie but I drove through the turn out was kool


Was cool me and teh homies from H town Majicos was teh last to leave


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

was u in the lincoln?


FirmeJoe said:


> Was cool me and teh homies from H town Majicos was teh last to leave


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> was u in the lincoln?


Yea


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

i was in the ttop pinto bean. lol we was cooking over there by canopy.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> i was in the ttop pinto bean. lol we was cooking over there by canopy.


Cool i think i went over there and peeped yo car should have said whats up maybe next time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

he don't want to talk to you. you're the type of fool that will follow like a puppy once you know someone. andas como chicle puesto en huarache.


FirmeJoe said:


> Cool i think i went over there and peeped yo car should have said whats up maybe next time


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> Cool i think i went over there and peeped yo car should have said whats up maybe next time


 its cool, its going in shop tomorrow taken it to shorty then off to paint and interior.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

dam lmao


DJLATIN said:


> he don't want to talk to you. you're the type of fool that will follow like a puppy once you know someone. andas como chicle puesto en huarache.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

jdog78 said:


> dam lmao


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> he don't want to talk to you. you're the type of fool that will follow like a puppy once you know someone. andas como chicle puesto en huarache.


No shit... I have no real life friends


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> its cool, its going in shop tomorrow taken it to shorty then off to paint and interior.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> No shit... I have no real life friends


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

a few crappy cell pics.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

there where more cars just didnt get all pics in.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Man Wtf,wen was this hangout


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Man Wtf,wen was this hangout


Bwahahaha no body likes you


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

qft


FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahaha no body likes you


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahaha no body likes you





DJLATIN said:


> qft


:tears:
Not like I was gunna go n.e wayz.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lol, i didn't go also. had fam from chicago show up. :tears:


IMPALA863 said:


> :tears:
> Not like I was gunna go n.e wayz.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

it was sunday at mcgregor park.im sure someone took more pics.


IMPALA863 said:


> Man Wtf,wen was this hangout


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

1984 Fleetwood

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-fleetwood-coupe-houston-tx.html#post16288252


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> lol, i didn't go also. had fam from chicago show up. :tears:





jdog78 said:


> it was sunday at mcgregor park.im sure someone took more pics.


 mayb next time


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

hstntx713 said:


> 1984 Fleetwood
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-fleetwood-coupe-houston-tx.html#post16288252


Ttmt


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P. to Shorty's Father who passed away this morning.

:angel:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> R.I.P. to Shorty's Father who passed away this morning.
> 
> :angel:


 x2


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

Anybody lookin for Gold plating , hit up our VP Flaco 2106302889. Good work at good prices. Does a lot of work nation wide and not too much recognition for it.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hno:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:loco:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## PHAT CHUY (Nov 6, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER said:


> Anybody lookin for Gold plating , hit up our VP Flaco 2106302889. Good work at good prices. Does a lot of work nation wide and not too much recognition for it.


whare in TX you at :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

PHAT CHUY said:


> whare in TX you at :dunno::dunno::dunno:


He's in San Antonio. ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Anything goin on tomorrow if weather permits?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


> Anything goin on tomorrow if weather permits?


Work! Lol wats good Lamark


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Anyone out there have a 3/4 ton or dually and a gooseneck atleast 30ft long and want to make a few hundred. Pm me if you do.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Work! Lol wats good Lamark


Lol hitting da road, coming down


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Any shows or gatherings coming up?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

_








 


_


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

still looking for 94-96 impala SS center caps.............:|


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

i still got them,lol chrome and o.g.just bolted these on my ride.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

jdog78 said:


> i still got them,lol chrome and o.g.just bolted these on my ride.


I'll take a set of the OG's


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^teh ghey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

/\/\/\ teh blaxican


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

SecurityGardJoe!

:dunno:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

RentacopJoe


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> RentacopJoe


LOL


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MasPutoJoe


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Fuckers :angry:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It was cool meeting you today bro.
> 
> Post up pics of the Trey once you swap the 520s on it.


Thanks for the 5.20's now I can go cruizing


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pair of new powerballs fpr sale. 40bucks pick em up. another 20 and you can have the 1 new 10" cylinder. new stuff that i have no use for.. call or txt me if interested.... if you dont already have my number PM me.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

slo said:


> pair of new powerballs fpr sale. 40bucks pick em up. another 20 and you can have the 1 new 10" cylinder. new stuff that i have no use for.. call or txt me if interested.... if you dont already have my number PM me.


Sold powerballs. Still have the one 10" cylinder to best offer. New.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

So when and where's the next car show?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^What dis **** said


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nikkah you never go to them since you've been layitlow rollin'. :facepalm:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> So when and where's the next car show?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

anyone looking for living room/dining room furniture hit me up got some stuff foe' sale. also 56 inch samsung . holla


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

lone star said:


> anyone looking for living room/dining room furniture hit me up got some stuff foe' sale. also 56 inch samsung . holla


How for the tv?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> nikkah you never go to them since you've been layitlow rollin'. :facepalm:


Dats teh best way to ride you dont even need a car :h5:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> nikkah you never go to them since you've been layitlow rollin'. :facepalm:


Fool I didn't say I was going, did I?

:angry:





















Just wondering when?

:happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Dats teh best way to ride you dont even need a car :h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my cutty said:


> How for the tv?


Two fiddy with stand 832 228 0230 call or txt.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/3569821072.html


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

jdog78 said:


> :inout:http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/3569821072.html


INVITING: ALL MUSCLE CARS, HOD RODS, CLASSICS, SPORTS CARS, DOMESTICS, IMPORTS, EXOTIC, SUPERCARS, EURO, TRUCKS, DIESEL, BIKES/MOTORCYCLES, PROJECT CARS & RACE CARS


no lowriders?? te chingastes custodianjoe. :tears:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> INVITING: ALL MUSCLE CARS, HOD RODS, CLASSICS, SPORTS CARS, DOMESTICS, IMPORTS, EXOTIC, SUPERCARS, EURO, TRUCKS, DIESEL, BIKES/MOTORCYCLES, PROJECT CARS & RACE CARS
> 
> 
> no lowriders?? te chingastes custodianjoe. :tears:


You can show up and walk around and take pictures. 

:ugh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> INVITING: ALL MUSCLE CARS, HOD RODS, CLASSICS, SPORTS CARS, DOMESTICS, IMPORTS, EXOTIC, SUPERCARS, EURO, TRUCKS, DIESEL, BIKES/MOTORCYCLES, PROJECT CARS & RACE CARS
> 
> 
> no lowriders?? te chingastes custodianjoe. :tears:


Im still gon be dere its at my second job outside teh home depot :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm not one of them professional photographers. :tears:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> You can show up and walk around and take pictures.
> 
> :ugh:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Price tag on living room set an pics pm me lonestar I'm in southpark


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne... rip houston lowriders topic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

been dead since facebook got known. about to lock this topic up. :angel:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 601375


:angry: keep dis shit in teh basement


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> been dead since facebook got known. about to lock this topic up. :angel:


naw breh facebook is fo *******


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> been dead since facebook got known. about to lock this topic up. :angel:


I dont think it was FB that did it.....fools forgot about riding or talk about riding on this topic. Shit should be moved to 'offtopic'


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

713ridaz said:


> mayne... rip houston lowriders topic


PURAS PENDEJADAS BE ON HERE............


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Moving to off topic. :rimshot:


HMART1970 said:


> I dont think it was FB that did it.....fools forgot about riding or talk about riding on this topic. Shit should be moved to 'offtopic'


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Been since day one.


HMART1970 said:


> PURAS PENDEJADAS BE ON HERE............


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what are you waiting for then? join up.


FirmeJoe said:


> naw breh facebook is fo *******


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> :angry: keep dis shit in my basement


:burn:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:wave: :roflmao: :facepalm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Been since day one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Tv sold lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> Tv sold lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Mods, please move this topic to the "shit topics" section http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> Mods, please move this topic to the "shit topics" section http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/


:finger:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

DJLATIN said:


> :finger:


:fool2:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:rant:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

firmelows said:


> :rant:


*wow nikka wow©*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

firmelows said:


> :rant:


It's gonna rain,

This fool never shows his face on this thread.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

wtf :facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

firmelows said:


> :rant:


:wow:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Nikka please im always around


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:no:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Si.com


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

shit topic


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Well topic is already where it belongs


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

h town ftw


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

what the hell happened to the topic. so it got moved to off topic because?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

because mods be hattin


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> because balls i be snackin :munch:


:burn:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

shit topic shit hole


----------



## MR MARIJUANO X3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fuck Tejas and fuck houstone ehy..


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

jdog78 said:


> what the hell happened to the topic. so it got moved to off topic because?


because your gaydog78


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

yall some hatters gtfo


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

yall can suck a dick fuck tejas


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

****** be triipin!

South texas muthafuka thats where i stay!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> ****** be triipin!
> 
> South texas muthafuka thats where i suk dik fo free!!!!!!!!


:ugh:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> ****** be triipin!
> 
> South texas muthafuka thats where all gays stay!!!!!!!!


:wow:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


Ra-Ra 62 said:


> ****** be triipin!
> 
> South texas muthafuka thats where i stay!!!!!!!!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

dem cali **** be jealous


----------



## MR MARIJUANO X3 (Jan 29, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> dem cali **** be jealous


You better practice falling down and spitting out teeth talking like that ese...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MR MARIJUANO X3 said:


> You better practice falling down and spitting out teeth talking like that ese...


hno: yea ok


----------



## MR MARIJUANO X3 (Jan 29, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> hno: yea ok


That's what I though a leva ehy..:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ loves teh cawk


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

BOYLEHEIGHTS said:


> because your gaydog78


 I GOT UR GAYDOG HANGING


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

dis topic is in teh basement and still nothing goin on :facepalm:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wuzupfoo


713Lowriderboy said:


>


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

713Lowriderboy said:


>


:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

:|


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Relocated and reopened


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Relocated and reopened


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

firmelows said:


> Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


 :inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Back to the order of Business:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Gabe said to have the topic closed because there's only DONKS and 4x4's in Houston


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Gabe said to have the topic closed because there's only DONKS and 4x4's in Houston


X2


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Gabe said to have the topic closed because there's only DONKS and 4x4's in Houston


:rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Got some '51-'54 chevrolet parts for sale. Email me to see if I got what you need. [email protected]


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:boink:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

You can stop crying now. :tears: 


firmelows said:


> :boink:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Gabe said to have the topic closed because there's only SWANGERS AND BLADES in Houston


fixt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> Got some '51-'54 chevrolet parts for sale. Email me to see if I got what you need. [email protected]


Any rust?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

rust is extra. :rimshot:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any rust?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> rust is extra. :rimshot:


Do they ride good?

Leak oil?

Very interested.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Car part paynedayhoe :buttkick:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Do they ride good?
> 
> Leak oil?
> 
> Very interested.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> fixt


dis and :h5:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Gabe said to have the topic closed because there's only DONKS and 4x4's in Houston


gabe is a ****** trill tawlk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao::machinegun:


FirmeJoe said:


> gabe is a ****** trill tawlk


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Where's the hang out locations....


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^houston lowriders dont drive dey cars breh


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

whats up Houston homies.. im gona be coming through on friday night (the 15th of february) and wondering if theres going to be anything going down that night... also if anybody can hook up some :420: PM me please would be very much appreciated!


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

What you into houston is big city that Friday is the start of the houston rodeo an bbq cookoff Friday nite not sure how much tickets are but its not to pricey in US DOLLArS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TORONTO said:


> whats up Houston homies.. im gona be coming through on friday night (the 15th of february) and wondering if theres going to be anything going down that night... also if anybody can hook up some :420: PM me please would be very much appreciated!


firmejoe goes down for twenty bucks.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^houston lowriders dont drive dey cars breh


Shit sux.. guess everyone retired. .


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

TORONTO said:


> whats up Houston homies.. im gona be coming through on friday night (the 15th of february) and wondering if theres going to be anything going down that night... also if anybody can hook up some :420: PM me please would be very much appreciated!


narc ?:nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> firmejoe goes down for twenty bucks.


25 mayne dey raised mah taxes


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

my cutty said:


> Shit sux.. guess everyone retired. .


or t shirt ride like ole man latin


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

jjfrom713 said:


> What you into houston is big city that Friday is the start of the houston rodeo an bbq cookoff Friday nite not sure how much tickets are but its not to pricey in US DOLLArS


thanks man... i meant anything lowrider related but the bbq cookoff sounds pretty good!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Its koolaid


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

my cutty said:


> Shit sux.. guess everyone retired. .


or t shirt ride like ole man latin


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

whens the next meet up.i know the macgregor park was a ok turn out.maybe it will get better.or not, but im down to meet up and ride.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:i wear button downs at the office :nicoderm:


FirmeJoe said:


> or t shirt ride like ole man latin


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

jdog78 said:


> whens the next meet up.i know the macgregor park was a ok turn out.maybe it will get better.or not, but im down to meet up and ride.


Just get out and ride homie, meet ups are cool but fools need to get them lows on the street. Not throwing it out at you bro, just in general. Fools here in the H too worried about what the next rider gonna do.....
Layitlows cool and all that but you can't hit a switch from a keyboard. My 2 centavos.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Conroe Swapmeet coming up in two weeks. 


http://www.hotrodsoftexas.com/

Winter Conroe Swap Meet
Feb. 15th - Feb.17th, 2013


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> Conroe Swapmeet coming up in two weeks.
> 
> 
> http://www.hotrodsoftexas.com/
> ...


 u goin? Have to get some parts


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yep, got an engine being delivered from laredo, tx. to that swapmeet. have to pick it up.


IMPALA863 said:


> u goin? Have to get some parts


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> yep, got an engine being delivered from laredo, tx. to that swapmeet. have to pick it up.


what day u goin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Saturday


IMPALA863 said:


> what day u goin


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> Saturday


go Sunday bish


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nope.


IMPALA863 said:


> go Sunday bish


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> nope.


:tears:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> :tears:


no body like you breh what chu expect


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

HMART1970 said:


> Just get out and ride homie, meet ups are cool but fools need to get them lows on the street. Not throwing it out at you bro, just in general. Fools here in the H too worried about what the next rider gonna do.....
> Layitlows cool and all that but you can't hit a switch from a keyboard. My 2 centavos.


dis be teh truff to an extent i be solo out there no other lows on teh road cuz i ride almost daily but im sure if i do it theres others dat do too


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:facepalm: just catching up on da topic, at least its back to regional.


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

I stay N Mo city and would like 2 hook.up with some loloz I have a mailbu need to charge batteries so I can ride hit me up


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


> Just get out and ride homie, meet ups are cool but fools need to get them lows on the street. Not throwing it out at you bro, just in general. Fools here in the H too worried about what the next rider gonna do.....
> Layitlows cool and all that but you can't hit a switch from a keyboard. My 2 centavos.


 yeah i hear u im a rider for real i drive mines almost every day.just when ever and where ever post it up, i see alot of people on switches but aint doing nothing ,cars sitting with weeds growing around them talking about ima fix it. lol


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

MR.Towne said:


> I stay N Mo city and would like 2 hook.up with some loloz I have a mailbu need to charge batteries so I can ride hit me up


 hell yeah charge em up.u never know who going come hitting switches down ur street. lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> yep, got an engine being delivered from laredo, tx. to that swapmeet. have to pick it up.


U replacing the engine on ur pacemaker?

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yes sir, got to keep up this straight six :naughty:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> U replacing the engine on ur pacemaker?
> 
> :dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> yes sir, got to keep up this straight six :naughty:


Hot me up and I'll tag along (no ****) for the SwapMeat!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> no body like you breh what chu expect


:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok breh, i'll pick you up but you need to be ready at 6am sat morning.


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Hot me up and I'll tag along (no ****) for the SwapMeat!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> ok breh, i'll pick you up but you need to be ready at 6am sat morning.


What?

6am?

Vamos ir por las tortillas o por que tan temprano?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it's an hour away and you live in the boondocks.


Aztlan_Exile said:


> What?
> 
> 6am?
> 
> Vamos ir por las tortillas o por que tan temprano?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> it's an hour away and you live in the boondocks.


Orale, 


Firme Going?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Orale,
> 
> 
> Firme Going?


nah that fool will be on lockdown (la wifey). how about we meet up at your office and roll out from there? you live too far soufside mayne.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> nah that fool will be on lockdown (la wifey). how about we meet up at your office and roll out from there? you live too far soufside mayne.


Thats cool.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

a'aight don't forget to bring brafas' con tortilas de maiz. :h5:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Thats cool.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> Just get out and ride homie, meet ups are cool but fools need to get them lows on the street. Not throwing it out at you bro, just in general. Fools here in the H too worried about what the next rider gonna do.....
> Layitlows cool and all that but you can't hit a switch from a keyboard. My 2 centavos.


uffin:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> nah that fool will be on lockdown (la wifey). how about we meet up at your office and roll out from there? you live too far soufside mayne.


 i wasnt invited


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> i wasnt invited


so anyways.....


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry about that. you can ride also (no ****) but just buy lunch after we leave.


FirmeJoe said:


> :angry:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

So is firme going?

Or is he pulling a Houdini at the last minute?

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

might be houdini like last time. :inout:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> So is firme going?
> 
> Or is he pulling a Houdini at the last minute?
> 
> :dunno:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

naw i aint going yall nikkas goin too early i dont get out of work till 7 am well i hope at 7 am so fuck boff of yall


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no problem, your big noggin wouldn't fit in the trokita perronita


FirmeJoe said:


> naw i aint going yall nikkas goin too early i dont get out of work till 7 am well i hope at 7 am so fuck boff of yall


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> naw i aint going yall nikkas goin too early i dont get out of work till 7 am well i hope at 7 am so fuck boff of yall


FirmeHoudini


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

qft


Aztlan_Exile said:


> FirmeHoudini


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Anybody here have a custom shop on the north side, and needs some help? Hit me up. Would like to move out of the industry i'm in, but I only want to move to a job I would enjoy.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Raffle coming up on June 1st. For raffle tickets contact Lawrence Rodriguez @ [email protected]




for more information tune in today from 10am-1pm with Dave Lopez on Tejanhitsradio.

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> Raffle coming up on June 1st. For raffle tickets contact Lawrence Rodriguez @ [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

YOU CAN FAKE THE FUNK AND ROLL IN A HUMMER


IMPALA863 said:


> no.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> YOU CAN FAKE THE FUNK AND ROLL IN A HUMMER


he does when he works quinceaneras breh


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> YOU CAN FAKE THE FUNK AND ROLL IN A HUMMER





FirmeJoe said:


> he does when he works quinceaneras breh


:h5: :x:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

anybody got a pair of accumilators fo sale :happysad:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anythang jumpin off this weekend?


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

Orale REAL RIBER. Lol some people work all week and can't ride everyday like you. Lol :roflmao: gaydog78


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

BOYLEHEIGHTS said:


> because your gaydog78


:roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

90caddy said:


> Orale REAL RIBER. Lol some people work all week and can't ride everyday like you. Lol :roflmao: gaydog78


I work and ride err day mayne aint that hard no ****


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> anybody got a pair of accumilators fo sale :happysad:



I guess not


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> I guess not


Shorty's?

:dunno:


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

This is where im suppos to be at wutz up h town


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Shorty's?
> 
> :dunno:


i was tryna get fo teh cheap cuz im po


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> i was tryna get fo teh cheap cuz im po[/. Aint nothing wrong wit trying to save a buck or two


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Im still waitin for my uncle sam to come thru iv been checking the mail errday


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Waz up H town I am from tha west coast I need to find a place to charge my lo lo and get some 14z for it so I can finish tha Paint for tha summertime Where R tha lo lo at N tha mo city and where do ya ride at N H town


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


KRAZYTOYZ said:


>


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

joeker64 said:


> Aint nothing wrong wit trying to save a buck or two


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

So im gona be in the H on friday and was really hoping someone could hook up some smoke... PM me and il send my phone number!


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Q -vo


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

TORONTO said:


> So im gona be in the H on friday and was really hoping someone could hook up some smoke... PM me and il send my phone number!


got a pack of kools waitin fo you


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's going down a few hours up 45


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm: i think he wants some wacky tabacky


FirmeJoe said:


> got a pack of kools waitin fo you


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> It's going down a few hours up 45


Q-Vo!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

This weekend. :nicoderm:


DJLATIN said:


> Conroe Swapmeet coming up in two weeks.
> 
> 
> http://www.hotrodsoftexas.com/
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> It's going down a few hours up 45


Damn Dirty bet me to it! But oooooo yea its goin down!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> got a pack of kools waitin fo you


:roflmao:



DJLATIN said:


> :facepalm: i think he wants some wacky tabacky


:yes: :420:
not lookin like anybody wants to hook it up tho! 
if this was the other way around id make sure whoever comes to my city gets taken care of


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

TORONTO said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naw breh dem laws be hot down souf nawmeen


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wher is lewisville and this show lowrider magazine gnna be thrr


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

90caddy said:


> Orale REAL RIBER. Lol some people work all week and can't ride everyday like you. Lol :roflmao: gaydog78


 its hard to ride with no car in ur garage or drive way. lol,and what u know about work the employment office got tired of u? lol:roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

joeker64 said:


> Wher is lewisville and this show lowrider magazine gnna be thrr


Lewisville is just above Dallas. I45 North til u get to Dallas then jump on I-35 N about another 30mins. Its our picnic n yes Lowrider Magazine is covering it. We have a few things in store 4 everyone. Big Hop, bring ur pits, ur boats if u want. Should be a cruise da night b4.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Where is lewisville, really?

I can't even spell it!


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Where is lewisville, really?
> 
> I can't even spell it!


Its Dallas area, just like Conroe, tx is to Houston, same thing. I'll be passin out flyers soon at ether da Individual picnic r da car show on March 10.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> Its Dallas area, just like Conroe, tx is to Houston, same thing. I'll be passin out flyers soon at ether da Individual picnic r da car show on March 10.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> naw breh dem laws be hot down souf nawmeen



Damn that sucks... Thought for sure someone wud have been down to help me out... So far the layitlow homies have hookd me up in florida, cali, and vegas!


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there any where they still dayton 14/7 or 13/7 here in houston or texas period


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

TORONTO said:


> Damn that sucks... Thought for sure someone wud have been down to help me out... So far the layitlow homies have hookd me up in *florida*, cali, and vegas!


:h5:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


> Its Dallas area, just like Conroe, tx is to Houston, same thing. *I'll be passin out flyers soon at ether da Individual picnic r da car show on March* 10.


info on diz


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> info on diz


x2


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

jjfrom713 said:


> Is there any where they still dayton 14/7 or 13/7 here in houston or texas period


Last Minute Customs is a Dayton dealer, 713-373-1442


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

This weather sucks just need to replace my a frame bushings ball joints and adjust the brakes and you gna see me hitt the houston streets


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Then ill be cruisin in my 64


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

joeker64 said:


> Then ill be cruisin in my 64


does it got 16 switchez like dre


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> info on diz


March 3. 11am Houston individual picnic at Bear Creek Park
March 10 HRT. Houston region tour at Armadillo flea market. In door move in sat n out door sun


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> March 3. 11am Houston individual picnic at Bear Creek Park
> March 10 HRT. Houston region tour at Armadillo flea market. In door move in sat n out door sun


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


> March 3. 11am Houston individual picnic at Bear Creek Park
> March 10 HRT. Houston region tour at Armadillo flea market. In door move in sat n out door sun


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> does it got 16 switchez like dre


Naw only 6 but thats good enuff for me


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


>


you aint invited bish


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey firmejoe u in a car club


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

joeker64 said:


> Hey firmejoe u in a car club


hells yea breh, Firme Lowrider Club dats why im FirmeJoe©


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> you aint invited bish


:tears: beer was on me but :finger: then


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> hells yea breh, Firme Lowrider Club dats why im CustodianJoe©


qft


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

jjfrom713 said:


> Is there any where they still dayton 14/7 or 13/7 here in houston or texas period


yeah jdog78..he sells everything from impalas to daytons to swangas and blades....but dont dont be suprised when you ask and he doesnt answer....


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> its hard to ride with no car in ur garage or drive way. lol,and what u know about work the employment office got tired of u? lol:roflmao:[/QUOTE
> its a shame to make comments about what u dont know..son i have trophys in that garage from lolos what you got..dont curse yourself you might find yourself in that line...since you voted for obama...:rimshot:


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey firmejoe thats cool just wondering yeah i need to get back to my roots i never realy left just dont ride that much but gettin on this forum made me think abt how much i love this sh";t chuck tailor wearing gangsta suit penitentury boots ha ha love my youngster dayz


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

O yeah cant forget abt that ben davis


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

90 caddy and jdog78 are yall related just wondering


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Showin up in Htown tomorrow nite! I'm down to pay extra if someone wants to hook up some treez!!!!! PM me!!


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

TORONTO said:


> Showin up in Htown tomorrow nite! I'm down to pay extra if someone wants to hook up some treez!!!!! PM me!!


Dam toronto all you got to do is when you get off the bus is ask the first vato or latino in your words and say wutz up ese you got got some smoke and go from there belive me if you on here askin nikkas you dont know its the same sh;:t


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Or the nearest corner store its all the same down here in h town sh$t errybody and they momma got it just ask but doing it on here got me feeling you just got here from hawaii 5 0


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> :tears: beer was on me but :finger: then


i was just joking :happysad:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> qft


no bish i aint trade marked CustodianJoe yet...Im still on StingrayJoe


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

joeker64 said:


> Hey firmejoe thats cool just wondering yeah i need to get back to my roots i never realy left just dont ride that much but gettin on this forum made me think abt how much i love this sh";t chuck tailor wearing gangsta suit penitentury boots ha ha love my youngster dayz


dats whats up breh me, i be dipn damn near err day vut dats juat cuz it mah daily too well until it gets painted


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

joeker64 said:


> Or the nearest corner store its all the same down here in h town sh$t errybody and they momma got it just ask but doing it on here got me feeling you just got here from hawaii 5 0


yea mayne dats what i was thinkin dont wanna jam up myself or anybody i know if i knew people who did or had dat shit


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

[QUOaTE=TORONTO;16407810]Showin up in Htown tomorrow nite! I'm down to pay extra if someone wants to hook up some treez!!!!! PM me!![/QUOTE]
Lol


----------



## dg817 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wassup..from Port Arthur Tx. and need some parts for a 87 Monte Carlo LS.. hit me up if you know anyone with a front bumper and passenger side front fender also need rear tail lights.


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wuts up people


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> i was just joking :happysad:


:scrutinize:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone selln some doberman puppies?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

my cutty said:


> Anyone selln some doberman puppies?


My bro n laws dog fixn to have a litter soon


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

well well well.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> My bro n laws dog fixn to have a litter soon


How much?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We tried real hard to have some good payouts for this event...hope to see everyone out there as we kick-off 2013!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mayne out here hitting corners in my 64 just straight clownin on errybody on big wheels ha ha


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

joeker64 said:


> Mayne out here hitting corners in my 64 just straight clownin on errybody on big wheels ha ha


where, wagon ready to be in the streets low or not


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Evening Cruise!


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

90caddy said:


> yeah jdog78..he sells everything from impalas to daytons to swangas and blades....but dont dont be suprised when you ask and he doesnt answer....


 nothing for sale currently, pawned everything lol


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

90caddy said:


> jdog78 said:
> 
> 
> > its hard to ride with no car in ur garage or drive way. lol,and what u know about work the employment office got tired of u? lol:roflmao:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

joeker64 said:


> 90 caddy and jdog78 are yall related just wondering


 naw i just know him from friends of some friends,u how it is when u have stalkers.:roflmao:.naw just bullshitting he,s a cool dude,


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

90caddy said:


> im building a 96 triple blk fleet..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


  lol. nothing but love homie


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

my cutty said:


> How much?


ill find out....


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

selling 5 contential batteries,2 are 1100 xhd series,3 950 hd series, asking $160 for all,sold set up (buying new set up) and car is in paint shop so wont be needing batteries till car is done.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good moenin' Houston!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Short dawg any one saling used real daytons around houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


dj short dog said:


> Good moenin' Houston!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Short dawg any one saling used real daytons around houston


There's a guy out in Dickinson but they pretty bad shape....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> :inout:


Que tal el Daddy O's?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 0 guests)Cut N 3's*PAYASO'S49
What up FaM!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> There's a guy out in Dickinson but they pretty bad shape....


pm me the number


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Short dawg any one saling used real daytons around houston


I got two sets of 14s. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I got two sets of 14s.
> 
> PM me if interested.


How much a set


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

joeker64 said:


> How much a set


PM sent.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

was ok, i wasn't into the tejano music so i skipped when they started playing. went to check out eric g mix it up at fox and hound.


dj short dog said:


> Que tal el Daddy O's?


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> 90caddy said:
> 
> 
> > trophys :roflmao:, i thought u where into hotrods or is that a winter thing for u? im still waiting for that black fleet u (WHERE BUILDING):dunno:, 2 YEARS AGO,i sold my 78 3 year project and im starting fresh for the streets.and yeah ur president fucked it all up business is slow but steady,but what the hell im the boss.
> ...


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> naw i just know him from friends of some friends,u how it is when u have stalkers.:roflmao:.naw just bullshitting he,s a cool dude,


A stalker, your the one who went to a 2 year old post and to my profile to find it....:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> lol. nothing but love homie


All ready same back......:buttkick: lol


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> was ok, i wasn't into the tejano music so i skipped when they started playing. went to check out eric g mix it up at fox and hound.


Cool. You get rid of that Nova?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> was ok, i wasn't into the tejano music so i skipped when they started playing. went to check out eric g mix it up at fox and hound.


A Texan DJ that doesn't like Tejano Music!

Now I have heard it all!

:facepalm:

:rofl:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

us tejanos dont claim ole man latin


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

90caddy said:


> jdog78 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep trophies. The triple black fleet was a joke(sorry u didn't get the memo).:loco:And bout that 78 project your still with that story...lol I didn't vote for Obama. You did,oh forgot you can't vote if your not a citizen.....is that you that bought Jason's old junker 81 cutty with a euro front clip?:nono:
> ...


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

jdog78 said:


> 90caddy said:
> 
> 
> > it looks ugly but its rust free,its getting painted know,hopefully be out by easter.ill give u the option of 1st or 2nd house call.lol


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jdog78 whos painting ur ride


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

I dont know abt yall but i can jam me some old tejano little joe ,augustine ramirez ,latin breed thats just a few after that some oldies east side story dam talking abt this got me. Wanting to drink some cold ones


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Well hell its only. 8:30 mites as well


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Man i had'nt been in here in a while... Where's everybody at?


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

joeker64 said:


> Jdog78 whos painting ur ride


 friend from lastminute customs


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

jdog78 said:


> friend from lastminute customs


Wers dat shop located i hear alot abt it


----------



## ElBigFlaco (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/382921718472615/383687765062677/?notif_t=event_mall_comment


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

man i parted that out and sold everything. bought it to part it.


dj short dog said:


> Cool. You get rid of that Nova?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

never said i didn't like tejano music. hell if that was the case i wouldn't have tejano cds from way back then til now. :buttkick: i just wasn't feeling it sat night. :naughty:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> A Texan DJ that doesn't like Tejano Music!
> 
> Now I have heard it all!
> 
> ...


for your next bbq i'll make sure to take some cds. :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

QUE ONDA MI GUERRITA COCA COLA? :nicoderm:


loco's79 said:


> Man i had'nt been in here in a while... Where's everybody at?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> never said i didn't like tejano music. hell if that was the case i wouldn't have tejano cds from way back then til now. :buttkick: i just wasn't feeling it sat night. :naughty: for your next bbq i'll make sure to take some cds. :h5:


Copies like DJ cholo?

:facepalm:

Oh and Firme has revoked your Tejano Card!

:si:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Nope, i got the real cds. oh and firmejoe can't ban me from Tejas. He's olmeca and don't count as a tejano.


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Copies like DJ cholo?
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> Nope, i got the real cds. oh and firmejoe can't ban me from Tejas. He's olmeca and don't count as a tejano.


I actually have some tejano vinyl stashed away. Use get it from that record shop that use to be behind Mambos. :nicoderm:

hey speaking of Mambos, i went dippin' Saturday night and passed by there and it looks like they shut that place down.  



DJLATIN said:


> man i parted that out and sold everything. bought it to part it.


yea I'mma bout to do the same thing with my boys euro cutty. he totalled it on Christmas day.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah i remember that record shop behind mambo's. use to get them there and also on that shopping center where boiler lives. all my tejano vinyl got stolen years ago by some dumbass. man that sucks. i'll swing by tonight. might get some stuff off you.


dj short dog said:


> I actually have some tejano vinyl stashed away. Use get it from that record shop that use to be behind Mambos. :nicoderm:
> 
> hey speaking of Mambos, i went dippin' Saturday night and passed by there and it looks like they shut that place down.
> 
> ...


We need to start an old school hip hop station mayne. let me know if you are down, already have the website & legal document showing ownership.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> Yeah i remember that record shop behind mambo's. use to get them there and also on that shopping center where boiler lives. all my tejano vinyl got stolen years ago by some dumbass. man that sucks. i'll swing by tonight. might get some stuff off you.We need to start an old school hip hop station mayne. let me know if you are down, already have the website & legal document showing ownership.


Got chingos de 45's of tejano singles. use to play 2 maybe 3 songs off a whole album so I quit buying full length albums and went to 45's.

Que paso with The beat 713?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> i'll swing by tonight. might get some stuff off you.


Ok. if you know anyone let them know also. 87 Cutlass...hit from rear. Good euro front end, clean interior, engine runs strong, new windshield, nice dash, and plenty good stuff on car.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> Ok. if you know anyone let them know also. 87 Cutlass...hit from rear. Good euro front end, clean interior, engine runs strong, new windshield, nice dash, and plenty good stuff on car.


 sent u a pm homie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Got chingos de 45's of tejano singles. use to play 2 maybe 3 songs off a whole album so I quit buying full length albums and went to 45's.
> 
> *Que paso with The beat 713*?


all i know is that mystery in a bind and had to shut that down for a while til he gets back up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Ok. if you know anyone let them know also. 87 Cutlass...hit from rear. Good euro front end, clean interior, engine runs strong, new windshield, nice dash, and plenty good stuff on car.


i'll swing by and we'll push it to my house down the block. LOL


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

jdog78 said:


> sent u a pm homie.


got it. I'll give you a call this evening.





DJLATIN said:


> i'll swing by and we'll push it to my house down the block. LOL


Good luck with that......the passenger rear wheel is pinned between the frame & wheel well!...hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

he must have got hit hard. was the other person texting & driving?


dj short dog said:


> got it. I'll give you a call this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> he must have got hit hard. was the other person texting & driving?


According to my boy he got clipped from the rear causing him to do a 360 and slamming into the cement barrier coming down 45S.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

foreal doh yall can do teh same shit in a text :nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ps hope your son is ok :happysad:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

FirmeJoe said:


> ps hope your son is ok :happysad:


Yea he's good. A lil shooken' up but ok.


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Got a windshield off my 64 for sale. Good condition but I'm restoring my car and it has some light windshield wiper rub. It can probably be polished out, you can't quite catch it with your fingernail.

$100 
832-641-6641.

Also got some other misc items.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

joeker64 said:


> Wers dat shop located i hear alot abt it[/QUOTE/].on east side,clovere leaf, barbae mae st. heres the link. http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...XP=1361482795/**http://lastminutecustoms.com/


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

saw the car last night, that car got killed. glad he was alright. man thought mac slammed into a corvette yesterday on my way home. the guy had a bike that looked like mac's bike and homeboy was in the road all fked up. :burn: pulled over to see if it was mac but it was some guy named david. sucks though.


dj short dog said:


> According to my boy he got clipped from the rear causing him to do a 360 and slamming into the cement barrier coming down 45S.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> foreal doh yall can do teh same shit in a text :nicoderm:


he gets no signal in his office :buttkick:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> saw the car last night, that car got killed. glad he was alright. man thought mac slammed into a corvette yesterday on my way home. the guy had a bike that looked like mac's bike and homeboy was in the road all fked up. :burn: pulled over to see if it was mac but it was some guy named david. sucks though.


yea car hit pretty bad. Was gonna buy a cutlass rolling frame & body shell and just swap everything over but decided to just part out.

yea my sister always has that in the back of mind everytime Mac out on his bike. pretty scurrry...hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> yea car hit pretty bad. Was gonna buy a cutlass rolling frame & body shell and just swap everything over but decided to just part out.
> 
> yea my sister always has that in the back of mind everytime Mac out on his bike. pretty scurrry...hno:


tell me about it brah. spun that vette around on impact. i'm surprised homeboy was still alive and responsive on the ground. who the hell rides motorcycles in the rain? :facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ get a room


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nikkah this is adults talking. please go to the playground and wait til daddy is done talking business.


FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^ get a room


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> nikkah this is adults talking. please go to the playground and wait til daddy is done talking business.


dam if daz yo son u have a ugly ass son :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

dj short dog said:


> yea car hit pretty bad. Was gonna buy a cutlass rolling frame & body shell and just swap everything over but decided to just part out.
> 
> yea my sister always has that in the back of mind everytime Mac out on his bike. pretty scurrry...hno:


color of interior plis if parting out:happysad:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> color of interior plis if parting out:happysad:


Grey


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

dj short dog said:


> Grey


what condition it in and how much just seats,carpet,headliner,and door panels


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> what condition it in and how much just seats,carpet,headliner,and door panels


interior is pretty clean....no tears. has power driver & passenger seats, headliner intact...no sagging, carpet shows normal wear nothing major. door panels are nice (has manual windows). I'll try to get some pictures up this weekend or pm number and you can come check it out.


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> QUE ONDA MI GUERRITA COCA COLA? :nicoderm:


What's up Homie?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

just chilling man. how's the fam doing?


loco's79 said:


> What's up Homie?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i dropped him in the pool one day and the chlorine made him come alive. from a snickers to a ******. :barf:


IMPALA863 said:


> dam if daz yo son u have a ugly ass son :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> what condition it in and how much just seats,carpet,headliner,and door panels


bich hold your horses. i got first dibs.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> i dropped him in the pool one day and the chlorine made him come alive. from a snickers to a ******. :barf:


Looks like he musta hit da bottom of the pool pretty hard cuz look at da size of dat head (no ****)


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> bich hold your horses. i got first dibs.


:nono: first come first serve


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

already scored. LOL


IMPALA863 said:


> :nono: first come first serve


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah toilet paper didn't break his fall. :|


IMPALA863 said:


> Looks like he musta hit da bottom of the pool pretty hard cuz look at da size of dat head (no ****)


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> already scored. LOL


:tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

it's alright mijo, i'm not using the whole car. just parts here and there.


IMPALA863 said:


> :tears:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

car is sold!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> car is sold!


i hope not to ole man latin or impalaghey :x:


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wassappening naw just seeing wutz up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm: & that interior is clean as fk. :tongue:


FirmeJoe said:


> i hope not to *ole man latin *or impalaghey :x:


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

I need some skooling wut doe no **** mean in dis forum


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> interior is pretty clean....no tears. has power driver & passenger seats, headliner intact...no sagging, carpet shows normal wear nothing major. door panels are nice (has manual windows). I'll try to get some pictures up this weekend or pm number and you can come check it out.


 still waiting on pics homie. unless its all gone its cool.thought i had first dibs. :facepalm:lol :twak: :twak:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

looking for a clean hood and trunk for 81 thru 88 cutlass.looking for something pretty straight.mines is in primer and is alittle wavy.trunk has some small dings in it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

joeker64 said:


> I need some skooling wut doe no **** mean in dis forum


it means "not trying to be gay like firmejoe"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

jdog78 said:


> still waiting on pics homie. unless its all gone its cool.thought i had first dibs. :facepalm:lol :twak: :twak:


:rofl: i got a cutlass trunk. it's crunched though. :ugh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> it means "not trying to be gay like firmejoe"


just like mah cawk cant keep mah name out yo mouf


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> still waiting on pics homie. unless its all gone its cool.thought i had first dibs. :facepalm:lol :twak: :twak:


naw breh dj latina blows teh regulars in order to get first dibs


----------



## TxChivo72 (Jan 19, 2006)

anybody have any springs for sale ?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rofl::barf:


FirmeJoe said:


> just like mah cawk cant keep mah name out yo mouf


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

kneegrow, short dog & me go wayyy back when hip hop was just being born and you were still swangin' and bangin' in yo' pops nutsack.


FirmeJoe said:


> naw breh dj latina blows teh regulars in order to get first dibs


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> :nicoderm: & that interior is clean as fk. :tongue:


how much pootow


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> how much pootow


ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!!!!!!


. : pocket change:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

for the folks that ride the limo's that you drive. 


IMPALA863 said:


> . : pocket change:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

[h=4]Holey Shit!

Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 34 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 33 guests)

DJLATIN*


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> kneegrow, short dog & me go wayyy back when hip hop was just being born and you were still swangin' and bangin' in yo' pops nutsack.


doesnt change teh fact you give handies on teh regular


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> [h=4]Holey Shit!
> 
> Thread Information[/h][h=5]Users Browsing this Thread[/h]There are currently 34 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 33 guests)
> 
> DJLATIN*


omgstca


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> for the folks that ride the limo's that you drive.


Broke nikkas can't even afford mickey ds, then they want to go to galleria to walk around and look dumb :facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm::roflmao:


FirmeJoe said:


> doesnt change teh fact you give handies on teh regular


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Broke nikkas can't even afford mickey ds, then they want to go to galleria to walk around and look dumb :facepalm:


dont hat on yo self


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> interior is pretty clean....no tears. has power driver & passenger seats, headliner intact...no sagging, carpet shows normal wear nothing major. door panels are nice (has manual windows). I'll try to get some pictures up this weekend or pm number and you can come check it out.


What head lights look like?


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

my cutty said:


> What head lights look like?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Roll MotherFucking Call!










Who is going?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Roll MotherFucking Call!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo breh can i borrow a car fo dat day


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe I see they building up ole hirame clarke,tx I found painter off southpost oak rd an its a interior guy next to him for my build


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jjfrom713 said:


> Joe I see they building up ole hirame clarke,tx I found painter off southpost oak rd an its a interior guy next to him for my build


dats cool but i be in staffford fo all my shit. I know a good interior guy if you need one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> dats cool but i be in staffford fo all my shit. I know a good interior guy if you need one


Ordayas. Good work, well priced and spend money with a lowrider vs some random shop.


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> dats cool but i be in staffford fo all my shit. I know a good interior guy if you need one


Interior guy in stafford or the clarke


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

lone star said:


> Ordayas. Good work, well priced and spend money with a lowrider vs some random shop.


ordayas is where


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wuts up H town me just at the house jammin some old kid frost yall remember that


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wer du f$&k is 90 caddy at that nikka stays off the mail rt wuts up ese


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey 90 caddy i remember you from that car show you got trophy for street rite


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jjfrom713 said:


> Interior guy in stafford or the clarke





jjfrom713 said:


> ordayas is where


Ordayas is in stafford breh off of 5th street and stafford shire
ask fo Horacio
(281) 499-8483


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

= snitchin'


FirmeJoe said:


> Ordayas is in stafford breh off of 5th street and stafford shire
> ask fo Horacio
> (281) 499-8483


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> = spammin'


fixt fo :werd:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

....zzzzzzz.....zzzzzz


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Been a minute since I been on here. ........


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> yo breh can i borrow a car fo dat day


No but you can borrow theeeeese nuuuuutz!

:yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No but you can borrow theeeeese nuuuuutz!
> 
> :yes:


qft and before the no ****


----------



## totalenvy78mc (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone in Houston have a passenger door for a 78 Monte Carlo For sale?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

uffin:

































:burn:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> No but you can borrow theeeeese nuuuuutz!
> 
> :yes:


you ghey


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

ouch that was a hard hit


DJLATIN said:


> uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> ouch that was a hard hit


ole man latin used to getting hit hard in teh rear


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no doubt your tia has some heavy hands when she would slap my rear telling me "harder LATIN! HAAARDEERREREREERRRR!" :ugh: but nah breh, that's the car i got from short dog. i found a replacement shell already dot com t-top cutlass. :h5:


FirmeJoe said:


> ole man latin used to getting hit hard in teh rear


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

oh shit u 2 dam,here latly alot of ttop cutty coming out seen one at john henry spot on n.main know this one.


DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 612072


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

totalenvy78mc said:


> Does anyone in Houston have a passenger door for a 78 Monte Carlo For sale?


 i got 2 rust free doors u want complete or just shell?


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

i have plenty of 78,79,80 parts, windows,2 trunks,2 hoods,1 header panel,just to name a few.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 612072



:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/

old timer ernie g doing his tejano/conjunto show from 10am-1pm today. :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :nicoderm:


Just to pass some time with boredom at home. Will call you when I get home so that we can figure out a way to roll that one in your driveway to my backyard.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ teh ghey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> olmecajoe<---- teh ghey


si


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> Just to pass some time with boredom at home. Will call you when I get home so that we can figure out a way to roll that one in your driveway to my backyard.
> 
> View attachment 612417


Cool, got the sledgehammer on stand by....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

we need to do it when your neighbor cop isn't home. lol


dj short dog said:


> Cool, got the sledgehammer on stand by....


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com/
> 
> old timer ernie g doing his tejano/conjunto show from 10am-1pm today. :nicoderm:


That's what i'm talking about..


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> we need to do it when your neighbor cop isn't home. lol


yea now I got an ex-cop next door to me and a pasadena cop across the street in front of me...hno:.......


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

Used to jamm Kid Frost back in the days, my favorite songs are '' La Raza'' and ''Ain't no sunshine''


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

at teh house with the swimming pool? the one where we can see out your bedroom and watch his wife swimming? hno:


dj short dog said:


> yea now I got an ex-cop next door to me and a pasadena cop across the street in front of me...hno:.......


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> at teh house with the swimming pool? the one where we can see out your bedroom and watch his wife swimming? hno:


Ha! :shh:......naw unfortunelty they moved out.....got some new peeps living there. actually they related to the ex-cop.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

them bishes were 10's. :fool2:


dj short dog said:


> Ha! :shh:......naw unfortunelty they moved out.....got some new peeps living there. actually they related to the ex-cop.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> them bishes were 10's. :fool2:


:naughty:



loco's79 said:


> Used to jamm Kid Frost back in the days, my favorite songs are '' La Raza'' and ''Ain't no sunshine''


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nombre la piojuda neighbor i got next door no vale bird.


dj short dog said:


> :naughty:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> at teh house with the swimming pool? the one where we can see out your bedroom and watch his wife swimming? hno:


:ugh: Dont even wanna know wat u doin in another man's bedroom......


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

we were listening to music foo' and checking out the sights out the window :ugh:


IMPALA863 said:


> :ugh: Dont even wanna know wat u doin in another man's bedroom......


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> we were listening to music foo' and checking out the sights out the window :ugh:


were u thinkin bout ski ing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

if you were there then you could have jumped in the middle and started skiing.


IMPALA863 said:


> were u thinkin bout ski ing


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:barf:


DJLATIN said:


> nombre la piojuda neighbor i got next door no vale bird.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

lol


dj short dog said:


> :barf:


----------



## 90caddy (Aug 31, 2010)

joeker64 said:


> Wer du f$&k is 90 caddy at that nikka stays off the mail rt wuts up ese


Who are you?:dunno:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> if you were there then I woulda have jumped in the middle and started skiing.


:wow: :inout:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice edit, that's why you don't have any friends. not even toltecjoe wants to be your homie. :facepalm: btw swing by sunday to view what i will have available off the cutlass.


IMPALA863 said:


> :wow: :inout:


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

90caddy said:


> Who are you?:dunno:[/. My bad thot you wer someone else


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking for a clean, solid, rust free hood for a 1986 Buick Regal...Let me know what is available.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Roll Motherfucking Call!












TTT


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Roll Motherfucking Call!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ill be there HoMie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Q-Vo


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> we were listening to music foo' and checking out the sights out the window :ugh:


latin used dis same excuse wiff me no ****


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> nice edit, that's why you don't have any friends*. not even toltecjoe wants to be your homie*. :facepalm: btw swing by sunday to view what i will have available off the cutlass.



QFT...........wait wuh :angry:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> nice edit, that's why you don't have any friends. not even toltecjoe wants to be your homie. :facepalm: btw swing by sunday to view what i will have available off the cutlass.


:tears: :tears: nd ight ill hit u up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> ill be there HoMie


x63 if work ain't busy :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

call me to make sure i'm not at work.


IMPALA863 said:


> :tears: :tears: nd ight ill hit u up


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> ill be there HoMie


2X


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hey breh, you shouldn't walk outside short dogs house buckeynekkid. :burn:


FirmeJoe said:


> latin used dis same excuse wiff me no ****


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> x63 if work ain't busy :nicoderm:


foreal doh nobody gives a fuck


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sometimes I read shit that makes me :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> foreal doh nobody gives a fuck


Foreal tho y u reading my post then bish :angry:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Foreal tho y u reading my post then bish :angry:


didnt read


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


FirmeJoe said:


> didnt read


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> can't read


oh ok


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chicken nugget, text me....


IMPALA863 said:


> oh ok


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> chicken nugget, text me....


AL Latin Le Gusta La Masacuata!

Wait ....





















































Wrong Topic :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> AL Latin Le Gusta La Masacuata!
> 
> Wait ....
> Wrong Topic :burn:


go wax your nalgas peludas before you miss your parade. :burn:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> go wax your nalgas peludas before you miss your parade. :burn:
> 
> View attachment 613897


PutoShop FAIL!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

PURO LOWRIDING CULTURA


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> AL Latin Le Gusta La Masacuata!
> 
> Wait ....
> 
> ...





DJLATIN said:


> go wax your nalgas peludas before you miss your parade. :burn:
> 
> View attachment 613897





Aztlan_Exile said:


> PutoShop FAIL!


ya chamacos,parecen como un par de niñas juegando :inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Dispensa Vitorino. :tears:


IMPALA863 said:


> ya chamacos,parecen como un par de niñas juegando :inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

get a room ****


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 613796


That horacios? Looks good


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> That horacios? Looks good



Yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Tomorrow!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

WTB one piece bumpers for a 61 impala?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/3657254186.html

keeping the front header panel, the engine/trans, dash & glass.

car is parted out and parts are ready to be picked up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*1982 cutlass with t-tops. clear title - $1,800.00 o.b.o.*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Any pics from da picnic?


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

at the picnic


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 615035
> at the picnic


Nice looking good


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/pts/3657254186.html
> 
> keeping the front header panel, the engine/trans, dash & glass.
> 
> ...


How much for the passenger side quarter pannel?

Very interested!

Cash at hand!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much for the passenger side quarter pannel?
> 
> Very interested!
> 
> Cash at hand!


it's buckled, no bueno but would make a good art piece for your law firm waiting room. :ugh:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> How much for the passenger side quarter pannel?
> 
> Very interested!
> 
> Cash at hand!


:rofl:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 613796


Those some firme rides joe


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

joeker64 said:


> Those some firme rides joe


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> :dunno:


needs swanagas


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Eazy on the swangas


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Individuals Picnic, Houston, TX (March 3, 2013):










El Slim directing El Trafico:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Scraping Back Bumper!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Cool:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

dis dat daniel son whip  mr. miyagee would be proud :thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


dis car clean as fuck., but i heard teh owner is ghey. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

DAMM THAT'S A SICK PAINT JOB..:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

I see my htown viejitos homies reppin


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dam i shuld have went but i had to work on a buzz there was some firme rides out there that 62 grey and blue bad a$$


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Good pics


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

caddydaddy505 said:


>


 won't let me view


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

caddydaddy505 said:


>


Video is private?

WTF?


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> DAMM THAT'S A SICK PAINT JOB..:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Thats a sic 713 paint job homie!!!!!


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

my bad prob fixed ..enjoy


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

caddydaddy505 said:


> my bad prob fixed ..enjoy


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

mrouija said:


>


ttt


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

mrouija said:


> We tried real hard to have some good payouts for this event...hope to see everyone out there as we kick-off 2013!


ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

caddydaddy505 said:


> ttt


Roll-Call!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

2 pump 4 italian dump all chrome CC setup for sale ill take around 7 bills or best offer for it. all hoses cylinders, springs cups, etc. very little use. just sat for a while. call or txt me if Interested. 

NO TRADES


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

got some SS badges im not using for 64... 435 bucks obo


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Selling a set of Five 14 inch 100 spoke reverse offset wire wheels!

Two are daytons and the other three are chinas!

All are in the same shape! I give them a solid 9 on all of them. 

Wheels only! 

5.20 tires, KOs and adapters separate!

Im asking $600 for all five Wheels:



















Dayton KOs $250 with china adapters. 

Five 14 inch 5.20s in really good shape $500 for all five tires.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

100 spokes like Dre!

:cheesy:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 100 spokes like Dre!
> 
> :cheesy:



does it come wiff 16 switches? :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> does it come wiff 16 switches? :nicoderm:


17 my ninja, 17!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

mayne i needa cop dem so i can be better den dre


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> mayne i needa cop dem so i can be better den dre


U can put it on to 6 foe lincoln


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> U can put it on to 6 foe lincoln


That Ford is FIRME Ese!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> :happysad:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

thanks breh i didnt know what my license plate said :facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> thanks breh i didnt know what my license plate said :facepalm:


What u scared of fool?

I post my plates all the time!

:fearnomanbutgod:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What u scared of fool?
> 
> I post my plates all the time!
> 
> :fearnomanbutgod:


bwahahahahahahahahaha hno: there was another pic of my fo do sixfo dat showed teh plate i did nt get an edible arrangemnt then :x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> bwahahahahahahahahaha hno: there was another pic of my fo do sixfo dat showed teh plate i did nt get an edible arrangemnt then :x:


What your wanting some chocolate cover nuts?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> What your wanting some chocolate cover nuts?


no bish besides i heard you gave dose to ole man latin


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> no bish besides i heard you gave dose to ole man latin


Yeah he likes dem dingle berries in his mouth:facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> Yeah he likes dem dingle berries in his mouth:facepalm:




dat nikka ghey


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> dat nikka ghey


:rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

caddydaddy505 said:


> ttt


Roll call!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Houston March Madness Car Show (March 17, 2013):


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice boat tail!


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

chevylo97 said:


> Nice boat tail!


Piece of shit ....hah!had to trailer that bitch back home tranny took a shit


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice show. I went to nice lil show yesterday in SA.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

looking for a place to shave white walls............:ugh:


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nicks on jenson


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> looking for a place to shave white walls............:ugh:


Tonys on lockwood


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

caddydaddy505 said:


> Nicks on jenson


Thanx homie


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Any good powdercoating places out there? Capable of doing full frames?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

dj short dog said:


> Any good powdercoating places out there? Capable of doing full frames?


 hit up Bruce from last minute.....


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> hit up Bruce from last minute.....


Will do.......... thnx.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

It was nice seeing some of you homies there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

pizza being ordered today to joe's crib :nicoderm:


Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you two blackmen get a room and toss each others salads.


FirmeJoe said:


> dat nikka ghey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

buy some real whitewalls for your bomb. :facepalm:


Coca Pearl said:


> looking for a place to shave white walls............:ugh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> buy some real whitewalls for your bomb. :facepalm:


nikka you a t shirt rider who are you to talk


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> nikka you a t shirt rider who are you to talk


lol i'm a no rider and no t-shirt rider. i could go out and buy a bomb cash $ but taking a year to spend with the kids on weekends. noumsayin'


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> lol i'm a no rider and no t-shirt rider. i could go out and buy a bomb cash $ but taking a year to spend with the kids on weekends. noumsayin'



***


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

says the cops son who became a janitor. :facepalm:


FirmeJoe said:


> ***


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> says the cops son who became a janitor. :facepalm:


you should take a year off from catching feelings


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

catching feelings? i'm the veterano of shit talking youngbuck. take notes.


FirmeJoe said:


> you should take a year off from catching feelings


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> catching feelings? i'm the veterano of shit talking youngbuck. take notes.


being 68 dont mean shit breh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: well it's past my bedtime and i need to get up early. laters bish. :420:


FirmeJoe said:


> being 68 dont mean shit breh


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao: well it's past my bedtime and i need to get up early. laters bish. :420:


teh rest home got rules breh i feel you no ****


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Par de putttt :inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> buy some real whitewalls for your bomb. :facepalm:


cash me out and buy be some. i building a car to drive not ride around on a trailer.....


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> cash me out and buy be some. i building a car to drive not ride around on a trailer.....


got a set bring the $. the '51 only rode a trailer once to bryan, tx, the rest of the time was rolling around houston, pasadena, la porte & baytown solo. just sold a set of 5 whitewalls & steel wheels to oscar from oldies cc. :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:twak::roflmao::drama:


IMPALA863 said:


> :drama:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> got a set bring the $. the '51 only rode a trailer once to bryan, tx, the rest of the time was rolling around houston, pasadena, la porte & baytown solo. just sold a set of 5 whitewalls & steel wheels to oscar from oldies cc. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 622591


im sure cash me uut means you pay...:uh::dunno: i never seen your 51 @ a nifty fifty show on lorette in the woolands or coffee and cars on 610 and post oak


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> nikka you a t shirt rider who are you to talk


hes talking to the waiter....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> im sure cash me uut means you pay...:uh::dunno: i never seen your 51 @ a nifty fifty show on lorette in the woolands or coffee and cars on 610 and post oak


houston is a big city. furthest i went was downtown. should have told me you took your fleetline to nifty fifty & coffee & cars, i would have showed up back when i was rolling the '51 ... oh wait.... :facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> hes talking to the waiter....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


yes sir, what are you drinking tonight? :rimshot:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> houston is a big city. furthest i went was downtown. should have told me you took your fleetline to nifty fifty & coffee & cars, i would have showed up back when i was rolling the '51 ... oh wait.... :facepalm:


:facepalm::uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> yes sir, what are you drinking tonight? :rimshot:


Was drinking corona's last night


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you down to go to pokemon's house this coming sunday? he said he's bbq'ing t-bone steaks. :420:


Coca Pearl said:


> Was drinking corona's last night


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> you down to go to pokemon's house this coming sunday? he said he's bbq'ing t-bone steaks. :420:


u want fajita :ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nombre weii, i want to eat what the rich folks eat. :biggrin:


IMPALA863 said:


> u want fajita :ugh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> nombre weii, i want to eat what the rich folks eat. :biggrin:


u da one wif a 4 story house :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah but i'm paying for two homes basically since the kids daycare is another 1200/month. :tears:


IMPALA863 said:


> u da one wif a 4 story house :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> yeah but i'm paying for two homes basically since the kids daycare is another 1200/month. :tears:


dddddddaaaaammmmm mussss be nice!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

not really.


IMPALA863 said:


> dddddddaaaaammmmm mussss be nice!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> not really.


LOL,ima hit u up later


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^get room ****


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

^^^^wants to be in da middle^^^^^


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

/\/\/\/\/\ i really believe he does


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing but faggotry on this thread!

:ugh:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

^^^^^came to join also ^^^^^^


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

^^^^^it was expected^^^^^^


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:roflmao: :facepalm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> you down to go to pokemon's house this coming sunday? he said he's bbq'ing t-bone steaks. :420:


i'm going to be M.I.A:ninja:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

What's going down In H town 
Any crusing spots tonight or tomarrow?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

63 VERT said:


> What's going down In H town
> Any crusing spots tonight or tomarrow?


That's a lost cause around here


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I think fools cruise to the movie theatre or something


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i cruise to work, daily


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

I was looking for some spindles for a 1990 lincoln town car PM me if anybody can help or got some laying around got cash in hand, thanks!


----------



## __Shiela__ (Oct 20, 2011)

:wave:everyone


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyone got some all chrome 13s for sale? Pm me


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wutz up htown chit im back had a good time at that armadillo thers wuz lots of clean ridez saw a few homies from back in da dayz dam i need to get out more ha ha


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

__Shiela__ said:


> :wave:everyone


 :nicoderm: HI UR SELF :nicoderm: .........


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> :nicoderm: HI UR SELF :nicoderm: .........



hey puto face she said hi to houston not to san anto........wheres my cape? :happysad:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> :nicoderm: HI UR SELF :nicoderm: .........


Your in the wrong area. You need to stay i10 west


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> hey puto face she said hi to houston not to san anto........wheres my cape? :happysad:


He needs to stay in his place and that's in the 210 area code


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> He needs to stay in his place and that's in the 210 area code


awwwready.........wait nikka you be in dat 210 topic too :facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

/\/\/\/\ stalker


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> awwwready.........wait nikka you be in dat 210 topic too :facepalm:


Been to the 210 topic and to the 210


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> /\/\/\/\ stalker


you soundin jealous breh


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> Been to the 210 topic and to the 210


sell out


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

63 VERT said:


> What's going down In H town
> Any crusing spots tonight or tomarrow?


big I rolls all the time ...odometers dont lie....period............


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

713ridaz said:


> big I rolls all the time ...odometers dont lie....period............


Real talk big homie!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

713ridaz said:


> big I rolls all the time ...odometers dont lie....period............


Lay and play dont count. Feel that


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> sell out


:facepalm:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

:drama:


lone star said:


> Lay and play dont count. Feel that


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

damn it.....its been a min since "I" been on here...had to dust off the computer like sum fools have to dust off their cars... Well "I" know is...talk is cheap and FR380 ain't........nuff said gogogogogogogogog!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Big-Tymer said:


> damn it.....its been a min since "I" been on here...had to dust off the computer like sum fools have to dust off their cars... Well "I" know is...talk is cheap and FR380 ain't........nuff said gogogogogogogogog!!!!


Lol, save that energy for the 64 big dawg....


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

stfu *****....out here, where we from wheels turn unlike some pussys i kno......and yea some fools roll lay and play thats their style...something is better than nothing (((mr anchor of the decade)))


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

^^^^^^thats for kendra wood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Big-Tymer said:


> damn it.....its been a min since "I" been on here...had to dust off the computer like sum fools have to dust off their cars... Well "I" know is...talk is cheap and FR380 ain't........nuff said gogogogogogogogog!!!!


pfff


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

713ridaz said:


> stfu *****....out here, where we from wheels turn unlike some pussys i kno......and yea some fools roll lay and play thats their style...something is better than nothing (((mr anchor of the decade)))


accept my challenge. all that needs to be said.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

713ridaz said:


> ^^^^^^thats for kendra wood


juanita, you mad , bro?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> :drama:


a little action brings back everyone from facebook dont it. hno:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh lawd


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

I drive my shit and have a full frame in the making...so lets be specific on this now become challenge u speak on....name names and details....don't be scared panocha lips...call out how u really trying to call out....i am done here see me on them streets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Oh, forreal. 

Tight 

Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ps. 

Has it ever dawned on you that maybe a ***** dont want to cruise where otheres cruise because it may be considered a waste of time. But if said rider choose not to'ride' with said riders he is deemed incapable of riding when actually said rider may have no interest in going to dinner and movie with other grown men. In other words ***** the world dont revolve around houston or specific group of locals. Nomtombout, holla


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

713ridaz said:


> stfu *****....out here, where we from wheels turn unlike some pussys i kno......and yea some fools roll lay and play thats their style...something is better than nothing (((mr anchor of the decade)))


All those dogs chasing you is turning you into a bitter asshole


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> I think fools cruise to the movie theatre or something


Hang out in parking lot and make out


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

63 VERT said:


> What's going down In H town
> Any crusing spots tonight or tomarrow?


Pasadena.. That's where I hear all the lows are at. I ain't seen it myself though.


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Pasadena.. That's where I hear all the lows are at. I ain't seen it myself though.


Devious need to come to pasadena more homie we stay riding on this side of town.....:nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> a little action brings back everyone from facebook dont it. hno:


Yes sir


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I be in teh kia daily always in dem streets


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Devious need to come to pasadena more homie we stay riding on this side of town.....:nicoderm:


I'm out there every weekend. just see ******** in 4x4's and mojos. In cheby trucks


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> I'm out there every weekend. just see ******** in 4x4's and mojos. In cheby trucks


Aww damn!:roflmao: that's south Houston bro...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Aww damn!:roflmao: that's south Houston bro...


No it was ptown, GPS said so. Besides I could tell by the smell.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Hang out in parking lot and make out


Something is better than nothing. Younomtalmbot? Awreddy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> All those dogs chasing you is turning you into a bitter asshole


Need to chill. Gettin worked up causes hair loss. We know ****** around this mf dont need that.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Something is better than nothing. Younomtalmbot? Awreddy


Pass.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

S


FirmeJoe said:


> I be in teh kia daily always in dem streets


Somethin better than nothing


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Pass.


U aint shit ***** u aint talmbot going to a movie in the lowrider


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> U aint shit ***** u aint talmbot going to a movie in the lowrider


race you to redbox any fk'n day *****! Grab Yo keys!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> race you to redbox any fk'n day *****! Grab Yo keys!


Thats half price. I know one fool in particular that will participate.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't get some ****** hating from they mommas house.. I don't care if bills are in their name, house belongs to whoever stays in the big bedroom!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

A, lookout. Somethin better than nothing


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Built not brought baby!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Project king!


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:!!!!!


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

On some real shit i see mosca n bojo n them streets aint seen yall two n a min....:dunno:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:!!!!!


Shit talking or not at least it's Lowrider related.....


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> On some real shit i see mosca n bojo n them streets aint seen yall two n a min....:dunno:


:biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> On some real shit i see mosca n bojo n them streets aint seen yall two n a min....:dunno:


I can't speak for farmer Ken but I've had my hands full.. Lung failure, 10% chance of pulling thru 3week.coma, learning to walk and talk.again.. death came for me and I bitch slapped em!!
Whats every body elses excuse?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> On some real shit i see mosca n bojo n them streets aint seen yall two n a min....:dunno:


I dropped that bad habit this time last year.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> I can't speak for farmer Ken but I've had my hands full.. Lung failure, 10% chance of pulling thru 3week.coma, learning to walk and talk.again.. death came for me and I bitch slapped em!!
> Whats every body elses excuse?


I aint gotta make an excuse i just flat out dont cruise with ****** who try and negotiate the price of a plaque and if im lying somebody stop me.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

lone star said:


> I aint gotta make an excuse i just flat out dont cruise with ****** who try and negotiate the price of a plaque and if im lying somebody stop me.


 bahahahaaaaaaa this time last year... correct me if i'm wrong, you got punked by a dude across the country on the internet you quit the club and u tucked you tail between your legs! Ha... 


scary ass ***** moved to the sticks...:roflmao:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> I can't speak for farmer Ken but I've had my hands full.. Lung failure, 10% chance of pulling thru 3week.coma, learning to walk and talk.again.. death came for me and I bitch slapped em!!
> Whats every body elses excuse?


Damn homie sorry to hear that hope everything works out...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

HA


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Big-Tymer said:


> bahahahaaaaaaa this time last year... correct me if i'm wrong, you got punked by a dude across the country on the internet you quit the club and u tucked you tail between your legs! Ha...
> 
> 
> scary ass ***** moved to the sticks...:roflmao:


I will correct you *****. I decided i cant side with some ****** who arent on the same page. Now u correct me if im wrong u are the only fool who tried to negotiate the price of being a member, it really shows your character and shows your integrity of what u stand for, mr big tymer. Have u bootlegged any material lately. Keep it real do u want to continue.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> On some real shit i see mosca n bojo n them streets aint seen yall two n a min....:dunno:


I got a car. Its all stock. It runs and drives. I just dont feel the need to brag about driving a car. Been had a car for the past 17. Im not gona go to an event in a stock car its not in me. Some fools dont have a problem doing that. My car will be done soon, when i want and when i have time. Lowriding is for one to enjoy on their own. Lead not follow. If more people lived by that, there wouldnt need to be a cruise night arranged.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Damn homie sorry to hear that hope everything works out...


Wasn't looking for friendly word of encouragement... Mas putooo!! Lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Wasn't looking for friendly word of encouragement... Mas putooo!! Lol


I sent u cards and a plant


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> I sent u cards and a plant


I'm still waiting for my fund raiser *****! lol


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

lone star said:


> I will correct you *****. I decided i cant side with some ****** who arent on the same page. Now u correct me if im wrong u are the only fool who tried to negotiate the price of being a member, it really shows your character and shows your integrity of what u stand for, mr big tymer. Have u bootlegged any material lately. Keep it real do u want to continue.


Two things.... one I dont give a fuck what you think and two you still moved scary ass *****. lmfao I aint goen nowhere.... you wont ever see me pack my shit and run...


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Wasn't looking for friendly word of encouragement... Mas putooo!! Lol


:buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Big-Tymer said:


> Two things.... one I dont give a fuck what you think and two you still moved scary ass *****. lmfao I aint goen nowhere.... you wont ever see me pack my shit and run...


I moved dec 2011. I left club after. Get your facts together. U still didnt answer the allegations. No need to. You answered with answering. Im done. Lol. Holla


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> I'm still waiting for my fund raiser *****! lol


Why dont u raise up out this topic


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

oh and I had few lowrider homies visit me in hospital.. One brought me McRibs!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Why dont u raise up out this topic


Cables out, i'm bored


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

lone star said:


> I moved dec 2011. I left club after. Get your facts together. U still didnt answer the allegations. No need to. You answered with answering. Im done. Lol. Holla


Yes Kenny keep telling yourself that! LOL your good for talking shit on the internet thats what got your ass punked last time! :thumbsup:

I dont have to answer to you... you ain't nobody, oh yea your are your a scary ass *****! :roflmao:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> oh and I had few lowrider homies visit me in hospital.. One brought me McRibs!


:nosad:
:nosad:
:nosad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mr bigtymer. Stop already. U want me to post my closing docs to show u and then u can compare for yourself. I dont have to come on the internet and pretend or show off. Can back anything i say. You on the other hand. I dont know. And you are right you dont have to answer to me. But you felt the need to come on here and comment. Truth is. U came to me to join the club you are in. And when i left u got your position by default. So please stop because you are failing at embarassing me. Have a good night. Im done.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

let me guess Kendra your on your 5th wine cooler is that why your being an internet gangster?! 

LOL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Houston gone wild.........:drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> Houston gone wild.........:drama:


X :drama: :drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Trippin


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Trippin


X2


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Y'all make Houston lowriding look bad.. Lol classic


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hmmm


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

SW713 said:


> hmmm


What up homie!!!uffin:


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

is that certified neck breakers 3 car show today a lowrider show or more like a donk show?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Any red 13s spokes for sale or 61 impala parts in htown?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Aight i'm in ptown right now!! Where all the lows? Think ****** either full of shit or need to double check their addresses! Real Talk!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

I been known to slap people in ptown, true story!


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Aight i'm in ptown right now!! Where all the lows? Think ****** either full of shit or need to double check their addresses! Real Talk!!


Shit homie i was riding sorry i didnt roll by any wing places cause then i know you would have saw me....


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> I been known to slap people in ptown, true story!


Every city has it share of punks but watch out for them real ******.... N plus i never knew a real ***** to slap another man i know real ****** fight like a man but if you SLAP well then thats on you:dunno:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Rollin through P-town n made a stop at my homies barber shop Kustom Kutz!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Shit homie i was riding sorry i didnt roll by any wing places cause then i know you would have saw me....


How'd you know I was at wing place? :scrutinize:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Every city has it share of punks but watch out for them real ******.... N plus i never knew a real ***** to slap another man i know real ****** fight like a man but if you SLAP well then thats on you:dunno:



well that's about one person, he knows who he is. Lol


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> View attachment 626535
> 
> 
> Rollin through P-town n made a stop at my homies barber shop Kustom Kutz!


Looks good


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Looks good


Thanks homie!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> Rollin through P
> View attachment 626535
> -town n made a stop at my homies barber shop Kustom Kutz!


My dawggy....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

For sale Five OG Prestamped Daytonas, 14 inch with tires: one wheel is brand new in the box. 

Im asking $1,000 Firm:










































































































Serious Buyers only. 

Send Me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Damn I was just trying to see some impalas on the street didn't mean to stir up all this shit ?
Maybe next time?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

63 VERT said:


> Damn I was just trying to see some impalas on the street didn't mean to stir up all this shit ?
> Maybe next time?


Hit me up if u like to drink beer and fish. Lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

713ridaz said:


> stfu *****....out here, where we from wheels turn unlike some pussys i kno......and yea some fools roll lay and play thats their style...something is better than nothing (((mr anchor of the decade)))


ha



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Oh lawd


right


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

HMART1970 said:


> My dawggy....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

lone star said:


> Hit me up if u like to drink beer and fish. Lol


Cool pm your number
I was in galvaston on sat pleasure pier with the family.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Hit me up if u like to drink beer and fish. Lol


o' friendly ass acting *****


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> oh and I had few lowrider homies visit me in hospital.. One brought me McRibs!


U were still in coma when I went!!!!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I dont evan got a car them fuckers too much money id rather lowride from teh l.i.l


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2, what time will you get home tonight so that i can swing by and drop off the battery.


dj short dog said:


> :drama:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> x2, what time will you get home tonight so that i can swing by and drop off the battery.


I'll give u a call.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

chevylo97 said:


> U were still in coma when I went!!!!


Fk'n nurses in ICU hated me.. I was yanking out iv and breathing tube, trying to escape,throwing shit at em, telling cheena nurse to get back to nail salon, took 7 people to hold me down to induce coma.. When I heard of all that (cause I didn't remember) I was like "doesn't sound like me" lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Got 2 firestones for sale 155/80/13 blue wall still on them. 150. Will meet around alvin area.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Got 2 firestones for sale 155/80/13 blue wall still on them. 150. Will meet around alvin area.


Give you $70


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Fk'n nurses in ICU hated me.. I was yanking out iv and breathing tube, trying to escape,throwing shit at em, telling cheena nurse to get back to nail salon, took 7 people to hold me down to induce coma.. When I heard of all that (cause I didn't remember) I was like "doesn't sound like me" lol


:tears:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

lone star said:


> Got 2 firestones for sale 155/80/13 blue wall still on them. 150. Will meet around alvin area.


not the fr380" but the reg firestone?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Right, firestrone supreme si. Got 2 singles left over from when i was selling them.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lone star said:


> Right, firestrone supreme si. Got 2 singles left over from when i was selling them.


Sold


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

any one going to lone star round up in austin this week end??? there where alot of lowriders out there..


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

inc.(impala and caprices) will be having a bbq and get together at park above then after all(houston,san antonio,dfw,killen,central texas,)chapters show up we rolling to round up.jesse james showed up last year.http://youtu.be/M8CtWzdFllY, http://youtu.be/QVVbSz0yN3k, http://youtu.be/H5ARxkV7tRY. reminds my of richmond once a year though.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

flame thrower anyone...http://youtu.be/i7ci_xYlRwM


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll be at do Lone Star Round up, Most of us will be posted up by da Jack Brown Cleaners.


----------



## MR.Towne (Sep 26, 2006)

Aztlan Exile If you still have those rims I would like to buy them my # is 713 935 6734 cj


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Any of yall play poker/holdem/blackjack/dice we tryin to get some games going. Byob, no cerfew. Hit me up if interested in playing. Id love to take your money.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> Any of yall play poker/holdem/blackjack/dice we tryin to get some games going. Byob, no cerfew. Hit me up if interested in playing. Id love to take your money.


What about uno :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Goldfish:dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.Towne said:


> Aztlan Exile If you still have those rims I would like to buy them my # is 713 935 6734 cj


Text sent.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


>


What up Joe,

Ready for Mesa o que Pedo?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> What about uno :happysad:


We can play whatever u want. Can even play butt darts if thats what u want...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Goldfish:dunno:


That too......lol bingo too. Anything


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What up Joe,
> 
> Ready for Mesa o que Pedo?



been ready mayne thought chu knew


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> We can play whatever u want. Can even play butt darts if thats what u want...












No ****


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

lone star said:


> That too......lol bingo too. Anything



:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

never knew black folks played that. :dunno:


FirmeJoe said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> View attachment 628775


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Don't tell him that, he'll walk in the door backwards.


lone star said:


> We can play whatever u want. Can even play butt darts if thats what u want...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> Don't tell him that, he'll walk in the door backwards.


Back dat azz up.....


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*Does anybody know where I can get a transmission valve body (or complete transmission) RE5R05A Nissan/Infiniti?*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> never knew black folks played that. :dunno:


:dunno:


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

Do any of y'all know where I can pick up some upholstery fabrics in town? North side preferably.
Looking for some leather or suede.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> :dunno:



ole man latin racist breh


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

Six4 said:


> Do any of y'all know where I can pick up some upholstery fabrics in town? North side preferably.
> Looking for some leather or suede.


Key stone bros.


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone now Manuel from Viejitos c.c. contact number.I lost it & need to see if he gots sum parts I need...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

caddydaddy505 said:


> Key stone bros.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

caddydaddy505 said:


> Anyone now Manuel from Viejitos c.c. contact number.I lost it & need to see if he gots sum parts I need...


i'll text him & let him know to contact you.


----------



## Six4 (Jun 13, 2009)

caddydaddy505 said:


> Key stone bros.


:thumbsup:

Thanks. Didn't know they had a houston location.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

any one going to the meet at mcgregor this sunday?????? dude on facebook trying put it together.houston livin,baytown 281,ace of spades,la vida, sunday april 14th.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> For sale Five OG Prestamped Daytonas, 14 inch with tires: one wheel is brand new in the box.
> 
> Im asking $1,000 Firm:
> 
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> TTMFT



how mush shipped :nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> any one going to the meet at mcgregor this sunday?????? dude on facebook trying put it together.houston livin,baytown 281,ace of spades,la vida, sunday april 14th.



keep me posted. i dont got a facebook but im always down to roll


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^^^ Q-Vo!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> For sale Five OG Prestamped Daytonas, 14 inch with tires: one wheel is brand new in the box.
> 
> Im asking $1,000 Firm:
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> keep me posted. i dont got a facebook but im always down to roll


NO.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> ole man latin racist breh


guess he's trying to make some black friends so they can move in the community. And decrease his home value


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

caddydaddy505 said:


> Key stone bros.


Thanx for the referral on the tire. shop. They did a good job


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

hit me up breh, looks like i'm going to need these. :nicoderm:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> For sale Five OG Prestamped Daytonas, 14 inch with tires: one wheel is brand new in the box.
> 
> Im asking $1,000 Firm:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> hit me up breh, looks like i'm going to need these. :nicoderm:


You got my number!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> You got my number!


He wants to feel special that u hit him up :facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:tongue: i can't use them on a bomb though. :tears: so pass!


IMPALA863 said:


> He wants to feel special that u hit him up :facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> :tongue: i can't use them on a bomb though. :tears: so pass!


tire kicker! :rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

won't fit the rear when you got them fender skirties on. :nicoderm:


IMPALA863 said:


> tire kicker! :rimshot:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> won't fit the rear when you got them fender skirties on. :nicoderm:


u can't shorten it or get another axle?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> u can't shorten it or get another axle?


Dat nikka a t shirt rida he dont know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> u can't shorten it or get another axle?


going with a powerglide rearend from a '54 chebbie.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dang son, you are in a car club where 80% either are doing the cop thing, pussy whooped or disappeared. i took a 6 month break (since i couldn't hold out any longer) and i'm a t-shirt rider? btw fuck a club, i will be doing my own thing. can't get nga's to do shit these days so i'll continue rolling around town here and there.


FirmeJoe said:


> Dat nikka a t shirt rida he dont know


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:we got one black guy that moved two houses down from mine. he knows he needs to act white or he won't be right in the h.o.a. :rimshot:


Coca Pearl said:


> guess he's trying to make some black friends so they can move in the community. And decrease his home value


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> dang son, you are in a car club where 80% either are doing the cop thing, pussy whooped or disappeared. i took a 6 month break (since i couldn't hold out any longer) and i'm a t-shirt rider? btw fuck a club, i will be doing my own thing. can't get nga's to do shit these days so i'll continue rolling around town here and there.


Ole man latin mad bwahahahahaha


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nah nikkah if i was mad i'd be typing in caps. lol


FirmeJoe said:


> Ole man latin mad bwahahahahaha


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> nah nikkah if i was mad i'd be typing in caps. lol


Lies


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

we rolling next weekend or what beesh?


FirmeJoe said:


> Lies


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> we rolling next weekend or what beesh?


Ha, 

First secure the ride!

Then we'll talk ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 631033
> :roflmao:we got one black guy that moved two houses down from mine. he knows he needs to act white or he won't be right in the h.o.a. :rimshot:


better keep eye on your yard swing or it will come up missing


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:this weekend bro'der. we'll ciber manana, time for ole man latin to go mimis.....zzzzzzzzzzz


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ha,
> 
> First secure the ride!
> 
> Then we'll talk ...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

not my yard mayne. the whities probably, i have that little trail next to the house to run through when the white hoods come out at night. hno:


Coca Pearl said:


> better keep eye on your yard swing or it will come up missing


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ha,
> 
> First secure the ride!
> 
> Then we'll talk ...



sassssss


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> sassssss


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm:


FirmeJoe said:


> Que?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:roflmao: :inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> :roflmao: :inout:


Dont laff breh ole man latin gon get mad and call all polk county ghey hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

he's laughing since you don't know what that poster means. :buttkick:


FirmeJoe said:


> Dont laff breh ole man latin gon get mad and call all polk county ghey hno:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> he's laughing since you don't know what that poster means. :buttkick:


Sorry breh maybe you should clown on me in english :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BlackMayneJoe said:


> Sorry breh maybe you should clown on me in english :dunno:


sorry breh


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Al FirmeJoe le gusta la masacuata!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

qftroof


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Al FirmeJoe le gusta la masacuata!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone's got Catalized's Cell #?

Got a new phone (a while back) and lost his #

PM me his # if you have it. Thanka.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Anyone's got Catalized's Cell #?
> 
> Got a new phone (a while back) and lost his #
> 
> PM me his # if you have it. Thanka.


You ghey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

buenos dias paquita del barrio. :nicoderm:


FirmeJoe said:


> You ghey


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> buenos dias paquita del barrio. :nicoderm:


Paquita La Del Barrio! HAHAHAJJAAHAH










THAT's fucked up!

:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Paquita La Del Barrio! HAHAHAJJAAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

NEW SWITCHES AND THANGS THREAD. POSTING LOTS OF PICS. CHECK IT OUT!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/363414-switches-thangs-lowrider-shop-2013-a.html


----------



## RO1965 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> keep me posted. i dont got a facebook but im always down to roll


 its been moved to the 21st of april at mcgregor. 3pm.


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ahang out @ mcgregor park when the 21st sound good


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> its been moved to the 21st of april at mcgregor. 3pm.


Cool


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> dang son, you are in a car club where 80% either are doing the cop thing, pussy whooped or disappeared. i took a 6 month break (since i couldn't hold out any longer) and i'm a t-shirt rider? btw fuck a club, i will be doing my own thing. can't get nga's to do shit these days so i'll continue rolling around town here and there.


that's a bold statemenť.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> not my yard mayne. the whities probably, i have that little trail next to the house to run through when the white hoods come out at night. hno:


them white hoods going to leave you in that ditch. You might want to spin some records for them to make it alive.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> not my yard mayne. the whities probably, i have that little trail next to the house to run through when the white hoods come out at night. hno:


them white hoods going to leave you in that ditch. You might want to spin some records for them to make it alive.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

CAN ANYONE GET ME THE NUMBER TO A GOOD VEHICLE TRANSPORT COMPANY? PREFERABLY THAT YOU HAVE USED AND TRUST SHIPPING A VEHICLE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i spin some cindy lauper & daryl hall & oats to keep them happy. :rimshot:


Coca Pearl said:


> them white hoods going to leave you in that ditch. You might want to spin some records for them to make it alive.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2, need one asap.


ChocolateThriller said:


> CAN ANYONE GET ME THE NUMBER TO A GOOD VEHICLE TRANSPORT COMPANY? PREFERABLY THAT YOU HAVE USED AND TRUST SHIPPING A VEHICLE


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.reliablecarriers.com/

javi olvera recommends this one. going to check them out.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> i spin some cindy lauper & daryl hall & oats to keep them happy. :rimshot:


that's not going to cut it. You might need to get out some reggae music........:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

you aren't lying them crackers love them some reggae. :facepalm:


Coca Pearl said:


> that's not going to cut it. You might need to get out some reggae music........:dunno:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> For sale Five OG Prestamped Daytonas, 14 inch with tires: one wheel is brand new in the box.
> 
> Im asking $1,000 Firm:
> 
> ...


TTT

$1,100 with China adapters and two prong Gold KOs.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

those are some expensive chinita adapters. :ugh:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> TTT
> 
> $1,100 with China adapters and two prong Gold KOs.


calling you right now pitufo.


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anybody know someone who can re-gold brush a Nardi steering wheel?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

H-town Flip said:


> Does anybody know someone who can re-gold brush a Nardi steering wheel?
> Thanks in advance.


Tomas from Majestics/DFW gets down on the gold


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

HMART1970 said:


> Tomas from Majestics/DFW gets down on the gold


Thanks, can I find him on here?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

H-town Flip said:


> Thanks, can I find him on here?


check you inbox, sent you his #......http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24671-thetexasgoldplater.html


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


>


might have a lead on a OG tach dash.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> might have a lead on a OG tach dash.


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wassup gente im back just replaced my a frame bushings and ball joints so wens the next park and cruise all i need now is so gap band al green isley brothers music and im ready to hit that pavement


----------



## joeker64 (Feb 9, 2013)

N e one under 25 mite not know wut i mean its just old skool jams before my time but that music is feel good music


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ChocolateThriller said:


> CAN ANYONE GET ME THE NUMBER TO A GOOD VEHICLE TRANSPORT COMPANY? PREFERABLY THAT YOU HAVE USED AND TRUST SHIPPING A VEHICLE


Hit up Andrew,

Man of his word. No drama. No rip off. 

He's helped me bring three cars. 

Not using anyone else again. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/324661-do-you-need-car-truck-shipped-check-out-i-move-cars-24.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Fucking link:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-car-truck-shipped-check-out-i-move-cars.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Better ^^^


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Fucking link:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...-car-truck-shipped-check-out-i-move-cars.html


Does he have a contact number by chance AE


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

jjfrom713 said:


> Does he have a contact number by chance AE


I used to have it 'til my old phone died. 

Send him a PM. He'll respond. 

You'll need 1. Zip code TO and FROM. 2. Year, make and model, 3. Whether car runs and drives and if not specify that it at least rolls and steers.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

are you ready to cruise???? :dunno:


FirmeJoe said:


> :inout:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 635738
> are you ready to cruise???? :dunno:


pick me up we can go to whataburger...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> :inout:


Are you ready Mofo?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


lone star said:


> pick me up we can go to whataburger...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 635738
> are you ready to cruise???? :dunno:


:shocked:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

how was the trip breh?


dj short dog said:


> :shocked:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good. got there in about 2 1/2-3 hrs. considering we were pulling a trailer and stopping to eat.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 635738
> are you ready to cruise???? :dunno:


Any rust


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

So what i missed at macgreagor park sunday? Any body got any info!


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

2x


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that's good man. seen pics on other websites. looked tight.


dj short dog said:


> Good. got there in about 2 1/2-3 hrs. considering we were pulling a trailer and stopping to eat.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> that's good man. seen pics on other websites. looked tight.


Yea it was coo. i'll try to post some pics on here.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Firmejoe


Yup ....shoulda been there


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ridenlow84 said:


> Firmejoe
> 
> 
> Yup ....shoulda been there



quit stallin out and tell me what happened puto face


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> quit stallin out and tell me what happened puto face


I'm sure you didnt miss much.


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wesss good coca pearl


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

say, its friday. where the cheeseburgers and lowriders at


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hold up let me log in my facebook account


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

X2


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> X2


Que dice don Gabriel .:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

aqui nomas compa. taking a break from bombitas. puras trokas perronas. :naughty:


MAJESTICS'49 said:


> Que dice don Gabriel .:wave:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ ghey


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^ ghey


:rimshot:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Took my 58 and 59 Rags to the LRM Mesa Super Show:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice rides


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you sir


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Took my 58 and 59 Rags to the LRM Mesa Super Show:


 lookin good !


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> lookin good !


Gracias carnal!


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes indeed put the H on the map


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ballin' a$$ foo' :thumbsup:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Took my 58 and 59 Rags to the LRM Mesa Super Show:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


>


Thanks for all the help wey!

You know it would have been near impossible to show both of my cars without your help (no ****):


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Good to meat u aztlan an firme, nice echando refine con el licensado y el cabezon. :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Thanks for all the help wey!
> 
> You know it would have been near impossible to show both of my cars without your help (no ****):


look @ captain save a chicken wing


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> Good to meat u aztlan an firme, nice echando refine con el licensado y el cabezon. :h5:


Good to meAt you too wey!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

lone star said:


> hold up let me log in my facebook account


about time you get with the program.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

whats poppin this weekend.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Thanks for all the help wey!
> 
> You know it would have been near impossible to show both of my cars without your help (no ****):



:fool2:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> Good to meat u aztlan an firme, nice echando refine con el licensado y el cabezon. :h5:


it was scary riding in teh truck wif you hno:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> it was scary riding in teh truck wif you hno:


Fucker drives like a maniac!

:scared:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

What happened to Richmond Ave? Spokes and Juice? When is the fundraiser for the overweight lover Heavy D?


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope sum houston lowriders can make it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

mac2lac said:


> What happened to Richmond Ave? Spokes and Juice? When is the fundraiser for the overweight lover Heavy D?


:werd:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

mac2lac said:


> What happened to Richmond Ave? Spokes and Juice? When is the fundraiser for the overweight lover Heavy D?


I was just bumpin' some Heavy D last week!


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

UVALDE TX JUNE 2....CAR SHOW


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Lookin' good Aztlan.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> :nicoderm:


What's up Marty?

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Took my 58 and 59 Rags to the LRM Mesa Super Show:


:wow:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ you in teh wrong city breh


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> hold up let me log in my facebook account


Candy crush playing,ass *****


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

AUGUST 18TH 2013 AT THE PASADENA FAIR GROUNDS "KEEPING THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE CUSTOM CAR SHOW AND CONCERT" 
CASH PRIZES & CUSTOM ENGRAVED GOLD PENDANTS FOR BEST OF SHOW and 1st, 2nd & 3rd place Trophies awarded in over 65 categories over 200 AWARDS!!!!! CASH PRIZE FOR WINNERS IN CAR HOP COMPETITION!!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THEIR AND HELP US SUPPORT THE MOVEMENT!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^teh ghey


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> http://www.tejanohitsradio.com is teh bestes!


 :nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Did i say dat?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Did i say Im Gay?


Yeah,

Many Times!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Many Times!


Dat sound like wishful thinking breh im not gonna hang out wiff you no mo


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Dat sound like wishful thinking breh im not gonna hang out wiff you no mo


You can hang out with these Nutz!

:rimshot:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

X2


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Many Times!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TTT going to use this foo'


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Hit up Andrew,
> 
> Man of his word. No drama. No rip off.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:inout:dam shit been dead in here...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> TTT going to use this foo'


So ****** no body gives fuck


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt foe yo fa99ot azz


FirmeJoe said:


> So ****** no body gives fuck


----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Anybody know where I can get some authentic locs in town. Not that corner store shit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

sic713 said:


>


sick work perrito, Primo was happy with the finished product :fool2:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HMART1970 said:


> sick work perrito, Primo was happy with the finished product :fool2:


gracias homie..
yea, ***** never stopped smiling.. chessin like a big ass kid


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

sic713 said:


> gracias homie..
> yea, ***** never stopped smiling.. chessin like a big ass kid


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

HEX48 said:


> View attachment 645937


Whut up lowco


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

lvlikeg said:


> Anybody know where I can get some authentic locs in town. Not that corner store shit


LifeStyles 59 and little york


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

HMART1970 said:


> Whut up lowco


Whats up homie. Yal makin it out to the show?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

HEX48 said:


> Whats up homie. Yal makin it out to the show?


Yeah bro, the rides that are ready will roll out....gonna be good.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

HMART1970 said:


> Yeah bro, the rides that are ready will roll out....gonna be good.


Hell yea. Seems to be lookin good so far. Supposed to have rides comin from texas to cali. HOUSTON IS GONNA HAVE TO REPRESENT AT THIS SHOW!!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

HEX48 said:


> Hell yea. Seems to be lookin good so far. Supposed to have rides comin from texas to cali. HOUSTON IS GONNA HAVE TO REPRESENT AT THIS SHOW!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

R I P homie slick


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

switches4life said:


> R I P homie slick


X2


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> X2


X3


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

x4


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Ride in peace Slick!
Have a cold one waiting for me on the other side.









*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

switches4life said:


> R I P homie slick


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Rip to the homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

rip


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

HMART1970 said:


> *Ride in peace Slick!
> Have a cold one waiting for me on the other side.
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Desert Dreams C.C. and family members will be at bear creek park tomorrow Sunday 5/19 raising money for the funeral of Slick. Bar-b-que plates will be sold/donations everyone is welcome.


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out and showed love.. We appreciate the support


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ttft ?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 648282
> 
> Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out and showed love.. We appreciate the support


:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> Ttft 


Whats up carnal


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

HMART1970 said:


> Whats up carnal


Nada here just chillin de guevon ?


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

PAYASO'S49 said:


> Nada here just chillin de guevon ?


:worship::worship:stas pesado perrito!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

It was real hard to say goodbye to Slick R.I.P!!!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

HMART1970 said:


> :worship::worship:stas pesado perrito!


?
??????


----------



## rosendo (Feb 23, 2012)

Met slick at a show.always happy makin laughs.u will be missed.thanks for those great moments........


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html


WELCOME TO OUR CHAPTERS FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC AT LAKE LEWISVILLE IN LEWISVILLE TEXAS IN THE DALLAS FORT WORTH METROPLEX. WE ENCOURAGE ALL CLUBS, ALL SOLO RIDERS BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, HOPPERS TO THE PICNIC, ENJOY THE LAKE, BBQ GRILLES, JET SKIS, SEA DOOS IF YOU GOT EM, IT WILL BE A FUN EVENT WITH A GREAT TURN OUT. LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE ON HAND AND PICKING RIDES TO SHOOT THAT DAY AS WELL AS COVERAGE OF THE EVENT. THERE WILL BE A HIGH STAKES HOP AND AWARDS FOR LONGEST DISTANCE AND BEST CAR IN THE PARK. 


THIS WILL BE A FUN DAY TO BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE LAKE. MOTELS CLOSE BY AND NOT FAR FROM THE DFW INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT. BIG FISH WILL BE IN FROM L.A. FILMING FOR HIS LATEST DVD's. 


SEE FLYER FOR DETAILS! SEE YOU THERE! :thumbsup:



















*CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS SUPPORTING AND BRINGING CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN - AND IF I LEFT YOU OUT I WILL UPDATE AND ADD YOU TO THE LIST JUST LET US KNOW THAT YOU ARE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN..


LATIN KUSTOMS - PASADENA, TX
TASTE OF LATIN - ODESSA, TX
LA CONNECTA - WICHITA FALLS
FIRME LOWRIDER CLUB - HOUSTON
IMPALAS - MIDLAND CHAPTER
LOW 4 LIFE - LOUISIANA
GOOD TIMES - OKLAHOMA CITY
OBSESSION CC - ATLANTA, GA
25TH STREET RIDERS - HOLLYWOOD / MIAMI, FL
ESTILO - VARIOUS CHAPTERS
FINE LINES - TULSA, OK*


*MAJESTICS - CHICAGO, DETROIT, NORTH CAROLINA, KANSAS CITY, TORONTO CANADA, SAN DIEGO, NEW MEXICO*


*DONT FORGET, SATURDAY NIGHT IS THE CRUISE AND KICK IT SPOT ON FORREST LANE IN DALLAS WITH HELP FROM OUR GOOD FRIEND FROM MAJESTIX CC OF DALLAS!


*


*THANKS TO THE CITY FOR THE BAD ASS ELECTRIC BILLBOARD, THEY HAVE GIVEN US FULL SUPPORT. THIS IS A FIRST FOR THE CITY OF LEWISVILLE HOSTING A LOWRIDER EVENT. ALL POSITIVE!*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!


:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html
> ...


Co-Signed!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html
> ...


 Big thanks to Horacio for helping me get my car ready for this. Ordayas Upholstery for all your interior needs mayne :thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Big thanks to Horacio for helping me get my car ready for this. Ordayas Upholstery for all your interior needs mayne :thumbsup:


stafford,tx


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

jjfrom713 said:


> stafford,tx


 i need some seat covers instlled do you know how to reach them


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jjfrom713 said:


> stafford,tx


:yes:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> i need some seat covers instlled do you know how to reach them


Ordayas upholstery (281) 499-8483 ask fo Horacio


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Ordayas upholstery (281) 499-8483 ask fo Horacio


Hey HomoJoe!

Ask ur Camarada how much to replace the headliner on my 1964 Ford Mustang!

I heard from another fool that the windshield needs to be removed in order to properly install it!

:dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Big thanks to Horacio for helping me get my car ready for this. Ordayas Upholstery for all your interior needs mayne :thumbsup:


You Know the rules, Photos o No paso!

:nono:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Wuts up Htown


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Hey HomoJoe!
> 
> Ask ur Camarada how much to replace the headliner on my 1964 Ford Mustang!
> 
> ...


Ill ask breh ill be there monday but and how many syxfos you got


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Hey HomoJoe!
> 
> Ask ur Camarada how much to replace the headliner on my 1964 *Ford Mustang*!
> 
> ...


 ??


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Lord Goofy said:


> Wuts up Htown


:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


> Wuts up Htown


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Majestics, Lewisville, TX Picnick (June 9, 2013)


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

uffin:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Majestics, Lewisville, TX Picnick (June 9, 2013)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Ill ask breh ill be there monday but and how many syxfos you got


 y'all boys were flying back I was with Eduardo y'all were on 13s n still beat us back lol


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> y'all boys were flying back I was with Eduardo y'all were on 13s n still beat us back lol


Yea my homie had to be at work at 5am monday :facepalm: shit like dat reminds i dat i like to work nights next time doh stop by and say was up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

good pics breh


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Majestics, Lewisville, TX Picnick (June 9, 2013)


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Yea my homie had to be at work at 5am monday :facepalm: shit like dat reminds i dat i like to work nights next time doh stop by and say was up


 will do...y'all's rides looks good homie !


----------



## BigAugie (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there any car meet this weekend?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> good pics breh


Omgshca


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> will do...y'all's rides looks good homie !


 and thanks breh


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I want to thank everyone dat came up from Houston to our picnic in Lewisville, yall showed up! Picnic is definitely one for da books, Hugo post those pics! Lol, Stay on da look out as we continue make moves n bring da Majestics chapter to Houston with myself , Beto n a host of guys putting in work to make it happen. Congrads to Nick on getting that M plaque!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Cut N 3's said:


> I want to thank everyone dat came up from Houston to our picnic in Lewisville, yall showed up! Picnic is definitely one for da books, *Hugo post those pics! Lol*, Stay on da look out as we continue make moves n bring da Majestics chapter to Houston with myself , Beto n a host of guys putting in work to make it happen. Congrads to Nick on getting that M plaque!


Posted pics in the Majestics North Texas Picnic topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...c-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big-25.html


----------



## SFC H-BOMBER (Oct 21, 2009)

Come out and kick it at the 3rd Annual D-Day picnic this weekend. Starting at 3PM to 8PM so we can beat the heat
All is welcomed


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

HMART1970 said:


> Posted pics in the Majestics North Texas Picnic topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...c-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big-25.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

dj short dog said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> I want to thank everyone dat came up from Houston to our picnic in Lewisville, yall showed up! Picnic is definitely one for da books, Hugo post those pics! Lol, Stay on da look out as we continue make moves n bring da Majestics chapter to Houston with myself , Beto n a host of guys putting in work to make it happen. Congrads to Nick on getting that M plaque!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Ill ask breh ill be there monday but and how many syxfos you got


 Tell your boy to hook me up homie !


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry breh, i wasn't making a move on your man. :inout:


GayAssJoe said:


> Omgshca


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

What up what up...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Death Dealer said:


> What up what up...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


>


What's new??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

just work man & negotiating on a bomb. old man don't want to budge much.


Death Dealer said:


> What's new??


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> just work man & negotiating on a bomb. old man don't want to budge much.


ole lowballn ass lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> ole lowballn ass lol


Says the boy with two piece of shit cars, and don't start flaunting about your impala because i've seen that half rusted on the ground bucket ass ride. don't even have a floor todo fred flintstone looking car.:facepalm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> Says the boy with two piece of shit cars, and don't start flaunting about your impala because i've seen that half rusted on the ground bucket ass ride. don't even have a floor todo fred flintstone looking car.:facepalm:


says the no car having soccer mom suv driving ass fool :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:Haven't had a car in about six months and i'm a no-rider. *qft breh*. :rimshot:


IMPALA863 said:


> says the no car having soccer mom suv driving ass fool :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao:Haven't had a car in about six months and i'm a no-rider. *qft breh*. :rimshot:
> View attachment 660599


buahahahahaha. Let me know if u still down to check out that one fools collection to see if he gets rid of any more rides


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Definately. We can go this weekend. :nicoderm:


IMPALA863 said:


> buahahahahaha. Let me know if u still down to check out that one fools collection to see if he gets rid of any more rides


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> Definately. We can go this weekend. :nicoderm:


im down Sunday. I got a truck n trailer if needed. No uhauls needed paisa


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Sunday is fine, I'll call you up around noon.


IMPALA863 said:


> im down Sunday. I got a truck n trailer if needed. No uhauls needed paisa


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Get a room ****


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> aztlanta_exile is mine


calmado holmez! no te rajes pinche macuaro valiente! :buttkick:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I like dat song no **** :burn:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> :inout:


dats right GTFO ******


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Need a rear driver side passenger tail light for a 1983 regal if someone has one they'd sell.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> dats right GTFO ******


I c latin aint yo daddy no more. U moved on to ATLANTIC_EXILE


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I didn't claim him after i realized that foo' is black. Told his mom to back pay me for child support.  Turns out PuertoRican_Exile is his pappy. :h5:


IMPALA863 said:


> I c latin aint yo daddy no more. U moved on to ATLANTIC_EXILE


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> I didn't claim him after i realized that foo' is black. Told his mom to back pay me for child support.  Turns out PuertoRican_Exile is his pappy. :h5:


:roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> Need a rear driver side passenger tail light for a 1983 regal if someone has one they'd sell.


I got one, send me a pic of yours


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

Can someone help me out who can do nice murals in Houston on my daughters bike thanks


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

956chevy said:


> Can someone help me out who can do nice murals in Houston on my daughters bike thanks


Sent you a PM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

just scored two from a guy in cali. thanks though.


Big_Money said:


> I got one, send me a pic of yours


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/188811-78-87-buick-regal-parts-174.html


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:sprint:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:chuck:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ ghey


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

BigAugie said:


> Is there any car meet this weekend?
> View attachment 657663


Ha


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Guessing he meant car show


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

If anyone knows anyone looking for a job...UP is hiring. The application window is short so tell them to get in ASAP. The listing says 41K/yr but its more than that. 

http://www.unionpacific.jobs/careers/apply/descr.cfm?REQN_NBR=069786


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:squint:


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

This Sunday


----------



## 1014cadillac (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKIN FOR THE PAIR OF THE LONG ROCKER PANELS THAT GO BELOW THE DOORS FOR MY 90ed out 2DR CADILLAC...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

For any of you who might be interested.........cruise to Galveston going on the 28th for good cause. Bring them rides out of hibernation.


Details.....................


Houston Performance Driving will be hosting it's famous South Coast Fun Run to Galveston Island. The date will be Sunday July 28th, 2012. Come join some of some of the fastest from the "Power City" in a fun filled, high energy cruise along the Texas Gulf Coast to Historic Galveston Island. HPD is all about high performance cars, trucks, and bikes! We are looking to have a solid group of enthusiasts that can have fun, and still be safe. This will be one of the best cruises you will take all year long. If you have been on a HPD South Coast Fun Run to Galveston in the past. You know it's BALLS DEEP!

ATTENTION EVERYONE! - This fun run is going to be a charity run to raise money for a Houston military family that needs our help. Everyone of us has been affected by the cancer in one from or another. Thank you for that never ending support. We must do more folks! Has Owner & Lead Developer of Houston Performance Driving & The Performance Driving Network, we have the possible ability to pay in full the last treatments needed for this family. We need your generosity to make this fact!

 Thank you for taking the time to read this post. We are asking for monetary donations on medical expenses for 21yr old Claudia Mariscal. She has stage 2 –1-A Ovarian Cancer. Claudia was diagnosed with Ovarian Cancer when she was 6 months pregnant (January 10th, 2013) after she had an ovarian cyst rupture inside her. Doctors removed her tube and ovary while pregnant. After the birth of her baby girl they have started aggressive chemo treatment. She has had 3 rounds to date and still needs one more round. Her doctor had her port where she receives her chemo removed due to no insurance. Her latest blood results came back abnormal. She has had some complications such as some hearing loss due to the chemo treatment and her doctors expect some speech impairment due to this. Her insurance has expired June 30th and now we are asking for help any way we can. We know that times are tough but if you can find it in your budget to help out we would appreciate anything you can pay forward.

I. Charity Outline:

 - The Houston Performance Driving South Coast Fun Run has always been a open FREE event for anyone who enjoys fast cars. It's going to stay FREE! However, we are asking that anyone attending this cruise to please contribute $10 minimum and $20 maximum. We will accept larger cash only donations if you can help. However, $10-$20 dollars per car will be our target. Again this is NOT required to attend the cruise. Still, we are looking for a strong movement of donations from the kindness of your hearts. People who donate the requested amount will receive a yellow wrist band representing the fight against cancer and the support of our military families. We are also hoping to have event T-Shirts on hand for those who donate.

 - ALL money raised will be going straight into the hands of The Anthony Family on Monday. Mariscal Anthony has served his country in war time with honor. Now it's time we honor his service by helping his family through a tough time. Mariscal wife Claudia is who we are raising donations for. Mariscal was a Specialist in the US Army and deployed to Iraq in 2009. There he served a full year has a diesel tank tech keeping our fighting vehicles in top notch condition on the front lines. Once home and out of the army he married Claudia. Thank you for you service! 

 - Can we go further!? Yes we can! Crown Staffing INC, Houston Performance Driving, and Performance Driving Network will match the amount raised on the cruise. If we can get $2000, then our sponsors will add $2000 more dollars making it $4000 total. This is the main idea behind getting has many donations as we can on Sunday.

II. Mission Statement:

 Houston Performance Driving & Performance Driving Network is stepping up to the plate for the Anothony Family and will be collecting cash donations. We formally ask everyone* and anyone* that reads this forum to please get involved in this charity cruise. This family is fighting everyday to stay strong and focused while receiving treatments. The Anothony Family has stretched their finances to the limits in getting the best medical care possible. Houston Performance Driving & Performance Driving Network is asking the Import/Domestic forums and clubs to join together for a wonderful cause.



"The only way for evil to prevail is for good people to do nothing"


III. South Coast Fun Run Outline & Information:

- South Side Meet Location: Roll in @ 10:30AM w/ roll out @ Noon. There will be (1) meet location for this event. The location will be the Take the McHard Rd exit, the complex will be on your right. Map Link: https://maps.google.com/?ll=29.57677...152,-95.388558

 Park on the extreme south side of the parking lot away from the building. We have used this location only once in the past with no issues. Pearland PD did come through to ask us our business, and has allowed us to stay until our roll out time. 

- Car Wash: Houston Performance Driving sponsor Racer's Edge will be ready for those that want to get their ride cleaned before rolling out. The cut off time for the wash is 11:30AM. There location is directly across from the meet location @ 1970 Country Pl Pkwy Pearland, TX 77584.

- Safety Briefing: 15 minutes before roll out the HPD Staff will host a safety briefing on the South Coast Fun Run. It will be important for anyone going on the cruise to hear. This will be a 110% SAFE cruise. Please be SAFE, be SMART, and stay SHARP!!

- Roll Out: Will be @ Noon!

- Buc-eeee's Pit Stop: The cruise will stop at Buc-eeeeeeee's for fuel, refreshment, and restroom break. We will be stopping at the Buccess @ 598 East Hwy 332, Lake Jackson, TX 77566. Map Link: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=598+Ea...77566&t=h&z=18 Please park in a organized manner when you enter Buc-eeeeeeee's. In the past we've had so many cars that we created a log jam in their lot. Lake Jackson PD and DPS had to help us get out.

- San Luis Pass Toll Bridge: HPD has a system that will get +300 cars through the toll bridge in 15 minutes. Tolls are $2 for each ride. The system will be explained at the south side meet location. This system has worked many times for us in the past with zero issues. Please have $2 cash, this toll bridge is not a E-Z Tag controled crossing. Your Harris County E-Z Tag will NOT work.

- Brick House Tavern + Tap: 3502 Seawall Blvd Galveston, TX 77550 will be the final stop on the fun run. Eat with everyone on the cruise. Feel free to eat and have some beverages. Hang out and socialize with others. Map Link: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=3502+...xas+77550&z=17

IV: Main Information:

 - When: Sunday July, 28th, 2013.
 - Where: Pearland Medical Plaza @ 10970 Shadow Creek Parkway, Pearland, TX 77584. 
 - Time: 10:30AM meet up with Noon roll out. Don't be late!
 - Who: Houston Performance Driving & Performance Driving Network.
 - Donations! $10-$20 per car. Not required but heavily encouraged. T-Shirt & Wrist Bands for contributors.

V. Route Guide:

 - Roll out @ 12:00PM Noon from Pearland Medical Plaza.
 - Enter 288 South to Lake Jackson.
 - STOP @ Buc-eeeeeeee's in Lake Jackson.
 - 332 E. to Surfside Beach.
 - Turn EAST onto the Bluewater highway Country Rd 257.
 - STOP @ The Brickhouse Tavern on Galveston Island.
 - Return home safely.

VI. Cruise Gear:

 - 2 way walkie.
 - Full tank of fuel.
 - ID, updated inspection, and registration.
 - HPD T-Shirt or Polo.
 - Directions print out.
 - Sunglasses.
 - Water or Gatorade. Hydration!
 - Hat and Summer style clothing.
 - Sun block.
 - Vid/Pic Camera.
 - SeXXXy female copilot.
 - Toll bridge $2.
 - Lunch $$$.
 - GPS.
 - Positive attitude.

VII Cruise Safety:

 Ladies and Gentlemen. This will be a 110% SAFE Fun Run to the Galveston. There will be ZERO TOLERANCE for anyone driving unsafe. If you are reported for being unsafe and causing danger to others. You will be talked to 1 on 1 privately. If it happens again, you will be asked to leave. We have all spent tons of $$$ and wrench time on our rides. Lets NOT mess them up because one "show-off" was trying to be cool.

 - Do NOT drive outside of your ability.
 - Do NOT show-off unsafely.
 - Do NOT tailgate others.
 - Do NOT shoulder pass.
 - Control your passengers.
 - Use signals.
 - Wear seat belts.

VIII. Media and Event Coverage:

- Performance Driving Network will be filming the event and all the cruise action. PDN has the 3rd largest automotive YouTube channel. PDN will be running around sticking cameras on cars. If you see their staff with cameras, you maybe asked to be a camera car. Help us create one hell of a vid. They will also be staged along the cruise route to get some unique footage. 

IX. Coordinator Contact Information:

 - Question or Concerns: Please contact Troy Dixon (xtc4us) on the HPD Forum or email [email protected]. Someone will get back with you ASAP.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^ didnt read


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2 i'll call him up to get the shorthand version.


FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^ didnt read


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

We will be at the Texas Heat Wave this Saturday & Sunday. We will be selling Old School Prestolite Plus for a 2 day show special. $125.00 each...... contact in advance call or text. 469-396-7226 or hit me up on here we have plenty and here is pics to show u what we have.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

elchuco said:


>


 who's going? Should be a bad ass show


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> who's going? Should be a bad ass show


X2 should be a good show something to look foward too not like magnificos


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> X2 should be a good show something to look foward too not like magnificos


 :yes: not sure if mine will be ready to go but I know we got some out of town rides coming


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> :yes: not sure if mine will be ready to go but I know we got some out of town rides coming


 if I can come up wiff some bread ima see if I can do something to the guts in mah fo do if not ima roll through like dat anyway


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> if I can come up wiff some bread ima see if I can do something to the guts in mah fo do if not ima roll through like dat anyway


they have loafs of bread at the corner store :dunno:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> if I can come up wiff some bread ima see if I can do something to the guts in mah fo do if not ima roll through like dat anyway


 Horacio will tighten it up he did my interior came out good


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Horacio will tighten it up he did my interior came out good


 

.now wiff actual customers qoute :cheesy:

Ordayas Upholstery Stafford Tx
(281) 499-8483


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> they have loafs of bread at the corner store :dunno:


Foreal doh


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> .now wiff actual customers qoute :cheesy:
> 
> Ordayas Upholstery Stafford Tx
> (281) 499-8483


 he was the most affordable in town and was able to do wat alot of other shops said couldnt be done


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> he was the most affordable in town and was able to do wat alot of other shops said couldnt be done


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


dj short dog said:


> :inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> nvm found it. :biggrin:


baaaaahahahaha


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Foreal doh


 if my bucket ready I might hop it out there


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> if my bucket ready I might hop it out there


no body gives a fuck


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> no body gives a fuck


:tears:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> :cheesy:


:buttkick:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Forgot about OG houston Lowrider Thread!

:ugh:


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Forgot about OG houston Lowrider Thread!
> 
> :ugh:


 nice profile pic hoMie


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Forgot about OG houston Lowrider Thread!
> 
> :ugh:


:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah,

Bitch Ass cock sucking MODS been fucking with my avatar!



I'll change it later :happysad:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


6TRAE_DROP said:


> nice profile pic hoMie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/371691-aztlan_exile.html

Nombre guey, i can't stop laughing... :inout:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Bitch Ass cock sucking MODS been fucking with my avatar!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/371691-aztlan_exile.html
> 
> Nombre guey, i can't stop laughing... :inout:


Im guessing Block Cocks make u laugh nonestop?

:dunno:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Let's try to stay on topic:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:Firme:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 676460





FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 676464


Nice fleetwood :nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

NICE!


FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 676464


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:firme:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Let's try to stay on topic:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

the gif of firmejoe with the masacuata


Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im guessing Block Cocks make u laugh nonestop?
> 
> :dunno:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> the gif of firmejoe with the masacuata


:angry: no bish


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :Firme:


Qft


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Nice taxi :nicoderm:


Fixt fo :werd:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 676460


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Let's try to stay on topic:


 This was the one I was complimenting not that other bullshit


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 676455


:werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*--RAFFLE & INFO COMING SOON--

*


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

elchuco said:


>


I have discount tickets for $20 each. Hit me up before they are all gone. 832-287-6297 Hector


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

jdog78 said:


> so finnaly after a decade,guys on face book bringing the richmond strip back. saturday at 830 pm at the taco cabana.....see yall there....


 foreals dats whats up


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> foreals dats whats up


U aint going bish so y u get all excited!

:ugh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> U aint going bish so y u get all excited!
> 
> :ugh:


 nikka please i be in dem skreets...but you probably right still debating on taking riding mah taxi out to dallas solo :tears:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:run:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Wats up Fellas


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/p...ash/-/1735978/21441506/-/5y1iyhz/-/index.html

66 impala vs cyclist near memorial. R.I.P.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

poor impala


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Anybody recommend someone that throws down on car audio installs? custom enclosures? preferably mobile.

Thnx.:x:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> Anybody recommend someone that throws down on car audio installs? custom enclosures? preferably mobile.
> 
> Thnx.:x:


Tony from Street Beat. I don't let anyone else touch my cars for audio or alarm. See how his schedule is...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

slo said:


> Tony from Street Beat. I don't let anyone else touch my cars for audio or alarm. See how his schedule is...


cool, i'll hit him up..:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ahh hell, there goes the peaceful neighborhood :facepalm:


dj short dog said:


> Anybody recommend someone that throws down on car audio installs? custom enclosures? preferably mobile.
> 
> Thnx.:x:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> ahh hell, there goes the peaceful neighborhood :facepalm:


:naughty:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Pasadena Car Show, Sunday August 18, 2013:









































































Got to thank Nick, Cedric, Hector, Charlie and my cousin Fernando for all their help!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeOlmec's ride, Purple Drunk scored second place!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Its blue :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice purple ride. he needs some purple socks to coordinate. :inout:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> FirmeOlmec's ride, Purple Drunk scored second place!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:angry:


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Y'all ****** planning cruise' anytime soon?



:roflmao:


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Q_i3mZtszs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Oldies car sho pasadena 2013


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)

Sal Elia . Will be coming to Houston sep.6-7-8. To tattoo .pm me for appointment


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)

BOOKING APPOINTMENTS IN HTOWN sep 6-13 info (714)623-0857 Sal Elias


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


:wave:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> :wave:


Q-Vo!

:wave:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there a cruise plan for this weekend pm me


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

For sale 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/108236-1995-honda-civic-5000-miles.html←←←←click here


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Y'all ****** planning cruise' anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


Check facebook. Thats whats up


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

lone star said:


> Check facebook. Thats whats up


Thanks
lonestar where to go on Facebook


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Check facebook. Thats whats up


Don't do fb


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :nicoderm:


:werd:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Don't do fb


Me either


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

Devious Sixty8 said:


> Y'all ****** planning cruise' anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


Why you finally bustin out?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Check facebook. Thats whats up


Word?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :inout:


 :inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## lvlikeg (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking for 80s fleetwood or monte carlo. In good shape. Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:sprint:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

got anew bucket looking from chrome g body suspension parts . also two prongs knocks lmk


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

((((passing the word)))))
Friends,

My name is Greg Ditch and I am an engineering teacher at Chavez High School in Houston, Texas. I have an after school program called "Motor Sports Engineering". Our students are building and designing a land speed race car. The car is a 2006 Pontiac GTO that achieved a top speed of 175.5mph (not bad for high school kids?)! NASCAR driver Donnie Neuenberger pilots our car and provides a genuinely positive experience for our students.

I am hosting a benefit car show on September 28, 2013 at Chavez High School at 8501 Howard Dr., Houston, TX 77017. The event will run from 9am-1pm.

The event will raise money to pay for the hotel and travel expenses associated with our students to attend The Texas Mile in October.

The event is $25 to enter, $5 for spectators, and $2 for HISD students with valid school ID.

Please email me at [email protected] for a flyer or more details. This will be a fun event that goes towards a really cool cause!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that was 2 days ago. he's selling the bucket with a little sentimental value now for $3,600.00 the person that buys his bucket can add some more sentimental value between $800-$1000 more on top of his $3,600.00 tag.


streetshow said:


> got anew bucket looking from chrome g body suspension parts . also two prongs knocks lmk


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> that was 2 days ago. he's selling the bucket with a little sentimental value now for $3,600.00 the person that buys his bucket can add some more sentimental value between $800-$1000 more on top of his $3,600.00 tag.


some chackalosa girl put her nalgotas on the backs seat so sentimental value went to the roof. beacause of all the capuitanes after her huesitos . pakelosepas.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ay wey punto mx


streetshow said:


> some chackalosa girl put her nalgotas on the backs seat so sentimental value went to the roof. beacause of all the capuitanes after her huesitos . pakelosepas.com


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

que onda houstonuffin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:sprint:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Que?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:x:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Wats up fellas who's goin to Vegas


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Wats up fellas who's goin to Vegas


:wave: I'll be there.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> :wave: I'll be there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


> :thumbsup:


wats up Lamark u takin the lac to Vegas?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> wats up Lamark u takin the lac to Vegas?


I did the year b4 last. This year didn't have enough ppl to roll n have to be back for work so im flying out.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Wats up fellas who's goin to Vegas


:wave:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^loves teh cawk


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :wave:


 hit me up carnal


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

get out of here with that jibberish fool :buttkick:


FirmeJoe said:


> ^^^loves teh cawk


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

stfu latin


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:tears:


DonCheto said:


> stfu latin


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Will be spinnin tomorrow night (Friday) @ Daddy O's sportsbar in Pasadena. anyone in the area come thru for some drinks,pool, and good music!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Will be spinnin tomorrow night (Friday) @ Daddy O's sportsbar in Pasadena. anyone in the area come thru for some drinks,pool, and good music!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

weres everybody at....


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Will be spinnin tomorrow night (Friday) @ Daddy O's sportsbar in Pasadena. anyone in the area come thru for some drinks,pool, and good music!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> weres everybody at....


Faisebuk


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/4141782756.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Does anyone have the plug on good batteries. Not those stolen comcast ones. Or pasadena gel cells. Looking for 10 maybe 12. Shoot me a rxt 832 228 0230. Holla


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/4141782756.html


Sold! :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5:


dj short dog said:


> Sold! :naughty:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Does anyone have the plug on good batteries. Not those stolen comcast ones. Or pasadena gel cells. Looking for 10 maybe 12. Shoot me a rxt 832 228 0230. Holla


Fk you.. I'm sponsored by battery express!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

713ridaz said:


> ((((passing the word)))))
> Friends,
> 
> My name is Greg Ditch and I am an engineering teacher at Chavez High School in Houston, Texas. I have an after school program called "Motor Sports Engineering". Our students are building and designing a land speed race car. The car is a 2006 Pontiac GTO that achieved a top speed of 175.5mph (not bad for high school kids?)! NASCAR driver Donnie Neuenberger pilots our car and provides a genuinely positive experience for our students.
> ...


Cool story bro..


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

There are still spots available at Shorty's Lowrider Showcase. We are looking for quality lowriders, if interested email a few pictures and contact info to [email protected] and we'll get back with you. Car & truck entry fee is $75 - - Bike & pedal car entry fee is $55. all entries receive 2 passes to the Autorama from Nov. 28 - Dec.1

Street cars are encouraged to attend the Autorama Outdoor Cruise-In held on Fri. & Sat. from 9am-4pm. entry fee is $50 and includes 2 one day passes, a t-shirt, and a dash plaque. THIS PART IS THROUGH AUTORAMA.

Last year we made a good impact on the people that run Autorama, so this year they are allowing us a lil more space and are moving us a lil closer to the middle. Hopefully we can make this even better and really show them what the lowriders have to offer.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:tears:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Any wrists bands for sale for the show magnificos? Let me know. T hnkx


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Magnificos, Houston 2013


:inout:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :inout:


Next stop flawda!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> :tears:


U on your period mija?

:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fresh work...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I need some fresh work on my six-fo as well!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

heard someone got a 65 with an aluminum ls engine none of that iron block shit....hhhmmmm


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MIJO65 said:


> heard someone got a 65 with an aluminum ls engine none of that iron block shit....hhhmmmm


:wow:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm going to be in Houston for Christmas to the new year any thing going on around there


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

matdogg said:


> I'm going to be in Houston for Christmas to the new year any thing going on around there


Ha.. maybe just ride around with pancho claus for the people that support that kind of bs.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

matdogg said:


> I'm going to be in Houston for Christmas to the new year any thing going on around there


I thonk we trying to organize a picinic new years ill post info as I get it


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I thonk we trying to organize a picinic new years ill post info as I get it


That's cool


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I thonk we trying to organize a picinic new years ill post info as I get it


Cool keep me posted


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

There is a christmas parade where some lolos organize and join the parade in Pasadena, TX (southeast houston). 

It's a week or two before christmas.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

so does dat mean we invited :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wwwdotnobishdotcom


FirmeJoe said:


> so does dat mean we invited :dunno:


you might want to hit up pancho claus up and see if he needs another taxi in his line up. :rimshot:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

what a bish :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm just playing hoe toe


FirmeJoe said:


> what a bish :tears:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> wwwdotnobishdotcomyou might want to hit up pancho claus up and see if he needs another taxi in his line up. :rimshot:


 boom!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

matdogg said:


> I'm going to be in Houston for Christmas to the new year any thing going on around there


we have christmas slab parade if you want to join. you have to ride with roman chariot wheels.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuts good Htown


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

sic713 said:


> fresh work...


Brother n law suppose to hit you up soon. he wants to do his Harley up.:thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Marty McFly said:


> boom!


GTFO you baby dick sucking jew


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


Lord Goofy said:


> wuts good Htown


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

*IT'S GOING DOWN IN AZ...PAYPAL ADDRESS IS OUT..OPEN TO ALL RIDERS*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...ala-glasshouse-tickets-20-click-see-info.html


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

Anyone knows who stocks extended wheel studs in Houston area?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HECHO EN MEXICO said:


> Anyone knows who stocks extended wheel studs in Houston area?


No, 

I had to order mine online!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HECHO EN MEXICO said:


> Anyone knows who stocks extended wheel studs in Houston area?


 :inout:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking for 64 SS impala in Texas, PM me if anybody got one for sale?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

all impailers be syxfoes


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

_Houston Tx $1350 cheap LS_ 
One of my members asked to post on here.. Nice little solid LS with decent interior. for full details call number provided if something specific is needed post up and ill get some info.

Runnig 305 engine , bad trans. Clear blue TX title asking 1350.00 832-386-8682 -Carlos. Seller is open to trades but most likely is not willing to travel.























































​


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

COCA PEARL PART DEUX


slo said:


> _Houston Tx $1350 cheap LS_
> One of my members asked to post on here.. Nice little solid LS with decent interior. for full details call number provided if something specific is needed post up and ill get some info.
> 
> Runnig 305 engine , bad trans. Clear blue TX title asking 1350.00 832-386-8682 -Carlos. Seller is open to trades but most likely is not willing to travel.
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

HECHO EN MEXICO said:


> Anyone knows who stocks extended wheel studs in Houston area?


Smileys race shop in spring


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

sup


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> sup


??


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2


Coca Pearl said:


> ??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

AE back in D H-T!

What's going on next weekend?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I need some fresh work on my six-fo as well!


let me know when you ready..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

h-town team 84 caddy said:


> I SEE ALOT OF SHIT TALKING GOING DOWN!! I BUILD THIS, HE BUILD THAT BULLSHIT!!!! FUCK THAT IF SOME ONE WANTS TO COME TAKE NOTES ON HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN HOPPER THEN BRING YALLS CAMARAS AND NOTE PADS SO YA CAN LEARN SOMETHING GOOD.... SHIT I SEE ALOT OF THIS PEEPS SAYING THEY BUILD THEIR RIDES ON HERE, AND I KNOW THEY DIDNT...PAYING SOMEONE TO BUILD YOUR SHIT AINT BUILDING IT YOUR SELFS, WHAT KIND OF PRIDE IS THAT....YES BOILER DID BUILD THAT BLAZER BUT HE DIDNT FINISH IT, I AINT TALKING SHIT ABOUT BOILER BUT YA CAN ASK HIM....CHOCHI THEN CAME AND FINISHED IT AND" PUT IT ON THA BUMPER" SO WHY ALL THIS PEEPS HATING!!!!YA TALKING ALL THIS SHIT YA BETTER HAVE A HOPPER TO BACK IT UP AND BE READY FOR A MUTHER FUCKING HOUSE CALL!!!!!WHAT YA PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND IS THAT NOT EVERYONE IS INTO SHOW RIDES YES I KNOW IT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE A NICE RIDE FOR THA STREETS BUT FUCKING HOPPERZ AINT CHEAP, INSTEAD OF TALKING ALL THIS SHIT PUT UR TIME TO BUILDING A HOPPER AND COME OUT AND PLAY!!!!I MEAN BUILD ONE NOT GET IT BUILD, THEN COME FUCK WITH ME OR ANY OF THE LOCOS!!!!  BY THA WAY WHOS DOWN TO HOP! BESIDES SHORTY


:facepalm:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

had to dug out my chearleading outfit..... word on the street is someone got a drop training day 64 to put it on the bumper...toodles


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

sic713 said:


> let me know when you ready..


Nah bro!

You are the one who's always busy!

Just let me know when/where/time and I'll be there!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MIJO65 said:


> had to dug out my chearleading outfit..... word on the street is someone got a drop training day 64 to put it on the bumper...toodles


Fotos oh No Paso!


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Nah bro!
> 
> You are the one who's always busy!
> 
> Just let me know when/where/time and I'll be there!


if you dont let me know you need something i wont know to fit you in.. what ya got that needs done??

im in fort worth right now, but im opening the shop back up around new yrs


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

sic713 said:


> if you dont let me know you need something i wont know to fit you in.. what ya got that needs done??
> 
> im in fort worth right now, but im opening the shop back up around new yrs


I need some patterns on my six-fo (Gold Mist)

Just something decent and clean! Just like you did on my frame!

Dont want it looking like a Piñata!

So, put me on the list. Maybe I can be the first one this year! :x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...443593-85-fleetwood-brougham-parting-out.html



ill be driving down to H-town the first weekend in jan.... which will eliminate shipping cost hit me up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Im in town any thing going on this weekend ???


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

new years day houston lowrider event
january 5th 2013
8-6
MacGregor Park
5225 Calhoun, Houston, Texas 77021


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MIJO65 said:


> new years day houston lowrider event
> january 5th 2013
> 8-6
> MacGregor Park
> 5225 Calhoun, Houston, Texas 77021


:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> new years day houston lowrider event
> january 5th 2013
> 8-6
> MacGregor Park
> 5225 Calhoun, Houston, Texas 77021


no


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

Happy new year h-town :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

slo said:


> no


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Pics ? ..........somebody....


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

It's been a while but


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:x:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Anybody know any good engravers in Houston or surrounding areas?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bigdog73 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

bigdog73 said:


> View attachment 1025009
> View attachment 1025017


:nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:fool2:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whats up H-Town


----------



## 64slab (Jan 20, 2014)

*whats up htown.. new to this site..*

whats up htown... looking to sell a 64 impala if anyone knows anyone interested..


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

64slab said:


> whats up htown... looking to sell a 64 impala if anyone knows anyone interested..


Give u 100 dolerz


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

slo said:


> Give u 100 dolerz


ballin'!


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Was full under carriage s go for under 2 k who knows


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Was full under carriage s go for under 2 k who knows


5k


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

slo said:


> 5k


This in htown where at


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

send it to cali show chrome has same quality better deal even with shipping


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> send it to cali show chrome has same quality bettedeal even wit shipping


so true slim a Compton homie on Facebook told me a place all chrome undercarriage going for 1200-1600/1700 all day every day


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Im looking for a new lac 80-84 Fleetwood or coupe deville. Pm me


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

i know dis has been asked but who shaves white walls in houston?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> i know dis has been asked but who shaves white walls in houston?


 :tumbleweed:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

FirmeJoe said:


> i know dis has been asked but who shaves white walls in houston?


Horrible paisa thing to do. But Tony on Lockwood.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

slo said:


> Horrible paisa thing to do. But Tony on Lockwood.


meh not for me or a lowrider car breh so we good


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> so true slim a Compton homie on Facebook told me a place all chrome undercarriage going for 1200-1600/1700 all day every day


Dam where is this at without getting screwed on your parts never coming through?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> i know dis has been asked but who shaves white walls in houston?


Then why did you ask


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:shh:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

any place that can put bags on my impala? i want to be leaning on a switch brah


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Happy Anniversary to my lowrider club EMPIRE.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


> Happy Anniversary to my lowrider club EMPIRE.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Lord Goofy said:


> Happy Anniversary to my lowrider club EMPIRE.


Ur back hoMie


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Ur back hoMie


Yea my 2yr Vacation is over..time to get back on the streets.


----------



## Lokito63 (Jul 2, 2012)

Any one know where I can get a used hood for a 1977 Monte Carlo?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## bout 73 (Feb 7, 2014)

Any thing goin on this or next weekend and who do murals


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Lord Goofy said:


> Happy Anniversary to my lowrider club EMPIRE.


Good to see you back Goofy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> Good to see you back Goofy! :thumbsup:


Thx brother. It's been a minute.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Mr. Goofy is back on the scene?

Cool, Houston needs more riders!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes sir.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome back to the scene goofy


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

bout 73 said:


> Any thing goin on this or next weekend and who do murals


cruise on saturday the 15th...meet at the car wash on patton and fulton @ 45 north exit patton


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

power ball housing fur sails anybody?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

guess not :tears:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> guess not :tears:


nobody sails fool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lord Goofy said:


> Yes sir.


Still waiting on ur ass!


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Individuals picnic around the corner !


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Individuals picnic around the corner !


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Date and time?

:dunno:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> i know dis has been asked but who shaves white walls in houston?


 ******* do, trill talk


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## chadNglasshouse (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

chadNglasshouse said:


> View attachment 1110018


:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> ******* do, trill talk


Whats up Marty:wave:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

chadNglasshouse said:


> View attachment 1110018


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

switches4life said:


> :0


Orale


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Stfu ****** ^^^


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:fool2:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert this Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 

1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

**The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

*Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

*Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to *www.motorsportshowcase.com *or call 480-766-8164 
*
*You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to *http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

*Have a great Blessed Day.

*


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Good turn out at the picnic considering the weather was a little chilly/windy but no rain.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

H-town ?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

What it do?


----------



## bout 73 (Feb 7, 2014)

It was kool at this years picnic not as many. Peolpe but still really nice


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> H-town 


felicidades amigo. one day i'll be a gramps also. :happysad:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

anybody have a 350 TBI engine & 700R tranny for sale?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

there's two for sale on cl complete


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Yea saw those.....going to check'em out. Thanks

Figured I'd check with the homies first....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> felicidades amigo. one day i'll be a gramps also. :happysad:


Gracias compa Gabriel ,feels great to be a grandpa ?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Soooo..... what ever happen to the "King Of The Street" plaque that was going around? :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> Gracias compa Gabriel ,feels great to be a grandpa ?


I seen da pics congrats brotha!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> Soooo..... what ever happen to the "King Of The Street" plaque that was going around? :nicoderm:


. 

Man I made that in hopes of getting more folks out n getting something going. Was a big heavy sucker. I hear its still around somewhere. I still have the file I drew and cut it from. But sure don't plan on making another.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Soooo..... what ever happen to the "King Of The Street" plaque that was going around? :nicoderm:


sounds like shortdog about ready to throw them inches. :naughty:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> Gracias compa Gabriel ,feels great to be a grandpa 


:thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

slo said:


> .
> 
> Man I made that in hopes of getting more folks out n getting something going. Was a big heavy sucker. I hear its still around somewhere. I still have the file I drew and cut it from. But sure don't plan on making another.
> View attachment 1162002
> View attachment 1162010


Boiler??



DJLATIN said:


> sounds like shortdog about ready to throw them inches. :naughty:


:shh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> Boiler??
> 
> 
> 
> :shh:


I think that's the man to talk to. I think he said something like the battle of Gonzalez in 1835 "come and take it" :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Boiler??
> 
> 
> 
> :shh:


:angel:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

slo said:


> I think that's the man to talk to. I think he said something like the battle of Gonzalez in 1835 "come and take it" :dunno:


it's time to dust it off....:drama:



DJLATIN said:


> :angel:



:shocked:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> it's time to dust it off....:drama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allah chingada!


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Boiler??
> 
> 
> 
> :shh:


Or are they going to inspect you're car for shit.. like they always do...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Soooo..... what ever happen to the "King Of The Street" plaque that was going around? :nicoderm:


I think as long as you can drive the car in the streets. .. it's all for grabs if they find the plaque.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wut up Htown


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Any hopping going on in h town???


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

my cutty said:


> I think as long as you can drive the car in the streets. .. it's all for grabs if they find the plaque.


That was the intention.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> I seen da pics congrats brotha!


Thanks my brotha.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Que pasa Houston. Anyone going to Pasadena Fairgrounds show this Saturday?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

my cutty said:


> I think as long as you can drive the car in the streets. .. it's all for grabs if they find the plaque.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

What's the word on the streets? ? Cuz houston sounds dead...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

my cutty said:


> What's the word on the streets? ? Cuz houston sounds dead...


No se......been quiet round here for a while now. Guess you got to run with the crowd and get on cara libro. :dunno:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> No se......been quiet round here for a while now. Guess you got to run with the crowd and get on cara libro. :dunno:


Time to start looking for that plaque. ..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

dj short dog said:


> Que pasa Houston. Anyone going to Pasadena Fairgrounds show this Saturday?


Which show?

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Which show?
> 
> :dunno:


it's on feisbukis. latin kustoms & last minute customs


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> it's on feisbukis. latin kustoms & last minute customs


:nicoderm:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

my cutty said:


> Time to start looking for that plaque. ..


 maybe at the next gathering it will re-surface. :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> maybe at the next gathering it will re-surface. :yes:


doubt it, up on someones garage collecting dust. :tears:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> maybe at the next gathering it will re-surface. :yes:


Any word of who has it??


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> doubt it, up on someones garage collecting dust. :tears:


Who ever has it should rep that plaque. ..


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> doubt it, up on someones garage collecting dust. :tears:



Just like my Estilo Oldies C.C. plaque.....:shocked:




my cutty said:


> Any word of who has it??



I think Boiler does.


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Just like my Estilo Oldies C.C. plaque.....:shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess we need to find out?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll call him up


dj short dog said:


> Just like my Estilo Oldies C.C. plaque.....:shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like a plan, going to search for that plaque, Panchillo should have it, hopefully it can stir something up, lol


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

switches4life said:


> Sounds like a plan, going to search for that plaque, Panchillo should have it, hopefully it can stir something up, lol


Would help to find it and keep it on the scene.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

switches4life said:


> Sounds like a plan, going to search for that plaque, Panchillo should have it, hopefully it can stir something up, lol


 :drama:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup yup yup


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

*si si *


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:naughty:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

What's going down for Easter Sunday


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:fool2:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Donde esta toda la Banda


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Emperor Goofy said:


> *lets all chill out and jus lowride..........*


Fffsghugh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Steel car hauler 2200. 832 228 0230 for info.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:ninja:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

switches4life said:


> Donde esta toda la Banda


Qvo loco? What's good in da hood?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Big_Money said:


> Qvo loco? What's good in da hood?


Nariz carnal, how you been homie


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Aqui in Ga. Pm me your #.


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> Donde esta toda la Banda


Q.vole señor Jimenez  
http://youtu.be/tj2O97aaZAs


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> Q.vole señor Jimenez
> http://youtu.be/tj2O97aaZAs


nice link fail! :rimshot:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Que rollo brother , fallo el youtubo lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> nice link fail! :rimshot:


Do ur job and fix it! :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Do ur job and fix it! :twak:


i know a good attorney that can fix that. :rimshot:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

switches4life said:


> Que rollo brother , fallo el youtubo lol


era el de la Banda esta borracha.lol ?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> era el de la Banda esta borracha.lol ?


La Banda , Los cansados del Nortii, ajjuuaa


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

anyone have a set of all chrome 13x7 without dents,curb checks and rust for sale? pm me


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

hmm


----------



## bout 73 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lord Goofy said:


> anyone have a set of all chrome 13x7 without dents,curb checks and rust for sale? pm me


Good luck on that ese


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

What show is happening in this Saturday?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I aint heard about a show saturday? I know the aeros and autos is next saturday


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

But Pasadena?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:dunno: any one wiff info


----------



## bout 73 (Feb 7, 2014)

Are there alot of 51 Chevy 3100 bomb trucks around Houston area I found one in town for a good price


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

bout 73 said:


> Are there alot of 51 Chevy 3100 bomb trucks around Houston area I found one in town for a good price


Yep there is four on the northside of town


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :inout:


x2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

X3


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Just 3 weeks away from da biggest picnic of da summer! Hope to see my home town homies come up in support. Don't 4 get da big money Hop for all u Hoppers want to come smash bumper for cash. And will be raffling off a set of 5.20's that's right 5.20's and 3 pattern out boards! Big cruise da night before down to Papas BBQ... see u there


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Get ur rooms booked today, last year they sold out of rooms at all 3 hotels!


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cut N 3's said:


> View attachment 1235162
> 
> Get ur rooms booked today, last year they sold out of rooms at all 3 hotels!


U got addresses of lake park & sat nite cruize


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

Got these for sale brand new on box still. $200 15"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://hubcapmike.com/cross_bar_hubcaps.html

brand new is 200. buyer would save on shipping though.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> :drama:


steering wheel foo'


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

How far u from ae house


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> How far u from ae house


depends which one. i should be meeting up with him sunday to hang out get some grub, slap some hooter chix nalgas and watch him make it rain.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

84s poking maybe


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cut N 3's said:


> View attachment 1235162
> 
> Get ur rooms booked today, last year they sold out of rooms at all 3 hotels!


???


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> depends which one. i should be meeting up with him sunday to hang out get some grub, slap some hooter chix nalgas and watch him make it rain.


That that car off of c list and get to work instead of going to hooters


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> That that car off of c list and get to work instead of going to hooters


sorry breh, all my time and $ go towards my kids. not side bishes and brew nah'mean. :rimshot:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Anyone know someone that does foundation/slab work? Anyone here in the construction business pm me contact info.

thanks!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> sorry breh, all my time and $ go towards my kids. not side bishes and brew nah'mean. :rimshot:


I'm sure you only went for the fried pickles and wangs. 

Anyone have a engine hoist to lone out?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> I'm sure you only went for the fried pickles and wangs.
> 
> Anyone have a engine hoist to lone out?


:roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 1262922


 :h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :h5:


make your way West to pull this motor out


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

North Dallas Bound:





:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice double car hauler


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

Did Houston scene Fall off or what?? Any hang out spots ect..I'm from Cincinnati,oh and when I was here in 07 it seemed everyone was hanging out at McGregor or hernon park or whatever...I'm here now in Houston for 3 weeks n ain't scene 1 car in this city know where..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Your not going I find anyone rollin lowriders here. All you will find is rice burners, bike, and muscle cars. Other then that the nifty fifties show on Saturday nights in the woodlands area


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Dam i heard its goin down everyday up there ib houston. Ridin


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

shit be in dem skreets


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lone star said:


> Dam i heard its goin down everyday up there ib houston. Ridin


 hat'n


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> North Dallas Bound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them rags looked good out there in tx last weekend compa..??


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Back with a lac


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

yes sir. hopefully I can hit the streets by the end of the year. I gotta stack my coins.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Emperor Goofy said:


> yes sir. hopefully I can hit the streets by the end of the year. I gotta stack my coins.


Soon you shall be homie


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

capriceman75 said:


> Did Houston scene Fall off or what?? Any hang out spots ect..I'm from Cincinnati,oh and when I was here in 07 it seemed everyone was hanging out at McGregor or hernon park or whatever...I'm here now in Houston for 3 weeks n ain't scene 1 car in this city know where..


It does look like it died out...


----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Pictures from Last years coverage by Lowrider & Street low Magazine,, bringing back again this year to show them that Houston and Tejas still Keeping The Lowrider Movement Alive!!!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

anyone going to slab sunday next week? :machinegun:
:guns:

http://abc13.com/164844/


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Lord Goofy said:


>


 nice when u gonna bust out????
No ****


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> nice when u gonna bust out????
> No ****


Maybe some time next year. Still need to redo the interior, order some rims and get lifted. I need to stack some $$$


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> View attachment 1310946


I bet you have a few of them in your back yard


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

:buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> I bet you have a few of them in your back yard


definately breh, keeps them fools away from my stash. :fool2:


----------



## 713BIGRICH713 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sold


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lord Goofy said:


>





713BIGRICH713 said:


> View attachment 1320873
> 
> View attachment 1320889
> 
> For sale $550 (4) 13"candy red dish good shape tires also good


 hmmm :drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

What it do


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

switches4life said:


> What it do


wuts up bro.. been a minute


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

bout to bolt up the 4do on 17 in super pokers :h5:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Lord Goofy said:


> wuts up bro.. been a minute


What up goofy, friking Facebook took over


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> bout to bolt up the 4do on 17 in super pokers :h5:


Do it, do it , and slap some speakers on the grill


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> definately breh, keeps them fools away from my stash. :fool2:


I'm sure dats da reason I haven't been over to go through your garage


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MIJO65 said:


> bout to bolt up the 4do on 17 in super pokers :h5:


What's is that:dunno:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> I'm sure dats da reason I haven't been over to go through your garage


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## Mr.3d69 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lord Goofy said:


> wuts up bro.. been a minute


Sup puto tha promise still holds...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

firmelows said:


> Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


 :inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

well


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

chingesumadre ta solo aqui


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

don't forget to turn off the lights :inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

sup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ridin'


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Riding


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

KB


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Houston had some lowriding going on last weekend


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Why's that one smaller than my original?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

August 10, 2014 Pasadena, TX









OG 5.20s made it home ok!


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> August 10, 2014 Pasadena, TX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not nice u left my car out :machinegun:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Lord Goofy said:


>


Good to see you back in the mix Goofy


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 1372194
> 
> working teh graveyard wiff me


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Cut N 3's said:


> Good to see you back in the mix Goofy


thx homie..ill be out by next yr.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Mayne ,all pasadena all weekend baby, ridin


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:nono:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

all over houston...hopefully it picks up again


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Stfu


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Lowriding forecast looking good


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks like I missed out. But then again I'm not on Instagram to get the message


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Caddy coming along nicely


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice caddy goofy


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Im giving up lowriding







































































































































































































































on teh interwebz......























































































































































































fo a day


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

For sale (se Vende) asking 2500 runs and drives great clean in and out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

streetshow said:


> For sale (se Vende) asking 2500 runs and drives great *clean in and out*


bich wash that car. :facepalm:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Im giving up lowriding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

pearland parkway and 528 starts at 6 at the lowes parking lot. mostly old folks with hotrods


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> pearland parkway and 528 starts at 6 at the lowes parking lot. mostly old folks with hotrods
> View attachment 1390218


I live right by there. I passed by there last friday. They have it all blocked off. Real nice set up.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm there almost every Friday , good chill spot


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

switches4life said:


> I'm there almost every Friday , good chill spot


Going to try and make it out tomorrow


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Dropping off a car in katy tomorrow .
Gonna have a empty flatbed on the way back to San Antonio .
Pm me if you need a car sent to SA.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

today. bbq place of 18
tomorrow moody park then irvington @ crosstimbers
next week stude park


and lowriding is dead :no:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> today. bbq place of 18
> tomorrow moody park then irvington @ crosstimbers
> next week stude park
> 
> ...


janky


----------



## eman93fleet (May 9, 2014)

Nawf side if you hear me you aint sippin on robutussin....


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> today. bbq place of 18
> tomorrow moody park then irvington @ crosstimbers
> next week stude park
> 
> ...


na aint trying to get shot for my 84s


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:x:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Loves teh cawk^^^


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Guess it's dead in h town...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> I Loves teh cawk


 :inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Marcustoms (Jan 16, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

Anybody going to this , this sunday?


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

SIDE HUSTLE said:


> View attachment 1428114
> Anybody going to this , this sunday?


be there for sho to supoort you and Cali...mostly erbody on Facebook houstonlowrider page


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

goof thats lookin hella good


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

lincoln rydah said:


> be there for sho to supoort you and Cali...mostly erbody on Facebook houstonlowrider page


:h5:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Lord Goofy said:


>


looking good goofy.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Thx fellas


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

SIDE HUSTLE said:


> View attachment 1428114
> Anybody going to this , this sunday?


this place still exist? Thought was long gone?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Finally home


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Lord Goofy said:


> Finally home


:thumbsup:


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Pistoleros got down


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Egypt said:


> :inout:


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Que


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Que rollo


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Que dicen Los Houston homies.?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:x:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> Que dicen Los Houston homies.?


:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> :x:


:werd:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:fool2::inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :wave:


Que dice el Compa


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Wat it do fellas


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

any good chrome shop around houston pasadena area do good work and who does murals


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lincoln rydah said:


> any good chrome shop around houston pasadena area do good work and who does murals


Auto chrome in southeast been doing chrome for me for years without a problem...reasonably quick too..


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## 6foefool (Aug 13, 2013)

lincoln rydah said:


> any good chrome shop around houston pasadena area do good work and who does murals


Verrick Falcon 713 298 5198 baddest murals


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

6foefool said:


> Verrick Falcon 713 298 5198 baddest murals


ok thanks thats a local cat too


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

ok on the chrome blast i live by that side se chrome thanks slo


----------



## 6foefool (Aug 13, 2013)

jus a lil taste of his work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Clean


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

may be a long list to get his work done but i'll ready first of the year


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 44in MOONROOF INSTALLED?


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

good luck on that


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

ChocolateThriller said:


> ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A 44in MOONROOF INSTALLED?


Congrats on buying that Fleetwood my ninja


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

*







LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SHOW NOVEMBER 16 2014



*


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

rick383 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

. Tbt!


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

sic and verrick Falcón killed the game with this one....
#Latinkustoms#dramaqueen#$IC#verrickfalcon


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## oldschool L.C. (Mar 12, 2010)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> View attachment 1475370


Latin Kustoms looking clean

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

oldschool L.C. said:


> Latin Kustoms looking clean
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


x2


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> View attachment 1475338


Sweet....when you lookin to debut it?


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

New years n L.A


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> New years n L.A


Already!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

6foefool said:


> View attachment 1461458
> View attachment 1461466
> View attachment 1461474
> jus a lil taste of his work


you have a number for that dude?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> View attachment 1475370


Looks good Ra Ra. Man I really wanted dat car. lol


----------



## 6foefool (Aug 13, 2013)

Cut N 3's said:


> Looks good Ra Ra. Man I really wanted dat car. lol


My bro, his number is 713 298 5198


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Cut N 3's said:


> Looks good Ra Ra. Man I really wanted dat car. lol


Thanks homie!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

who's all goin to the car show Saturday im headin there being hearing its not a bigg lowrider turn out as years past but fuck it,still nice rides from around houston an around the area


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

Ra-Ra 62 said:


> New years n L.A


with a blue ride in LA BE careful an dont wear NO OLE SCHOOL ASTRO BLUE&ORANGE GEAR just my so cal imput gangbanging alive in southern California especially La


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

What they got against the srtos or H town .....?


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello everyone.


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

whats the word king kandy


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

no in LA the Astros old hats that have the H in the middle is gang related wore HoOVER CRIMINALS been tgat way since the 80$, thier colors are orange and blue


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

lincoln rydah said:


> with a blue ride in LA BE careful an dont wear NO OLE SCHOOL ASTRO BLUE&ORANGE GEAR just my so cal imput gangbanging alive in southern California especially La


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

Been such a long time since I have been here. I forgot my login info for my other account. I was last on here in '08. I've been catching up on this thread and I see Sic713 is taveling all over spraying it down. So ....this is a loaded question but what's new. I need to catch up on who's where and who's doing what.


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

tru dat well welcome back an see you on the Blvd, you in a club if so cool if not it's all good im solo bolo ready hopefully for new year's Allah willing


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not in Houston now. I left in '08. Now I live just south of the DFW area. Don't have a ride either. That will change after a while.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

Coca Pearl said:


> :inout:


hey coca pearl


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Oyea


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

lone star said:


> Oyea


lonestar you hitting autorama


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lincoln rydah said:


> hey coca pearl


:werd:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

So where is the chill spot for New Years weekend?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Nice couple of lowriders at autorama this year..


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

Lord Goofy said:


> So where is the chill spot for New Years weekend?


last year it was McGregor park it was Hella cold but at that park this year who knows


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)

Houston Autorama


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)

Houston Autorama


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

pics looking good magnolia kid


----------



## Ra-Ra 62 (Dec 19, 2011)

Magnolia Kid 57 said:


> Houston Autorama


Very nice pics homie!


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Great pics..............Good show with plenty of quality rides to see.

Anyone going to Shorty's show at Pep Boys?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Great pics..............Good show with plenty of quality rides to see.
> 
> Anyone going to Shorty's show at Pep Boys?


Post up when and where short dog


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

Magnolia Kid 57 said:


> View attachment 1493170


This ace it's nice and clean, who owns it?


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

SO is the hangout for NEW YEAR'S SETUP YET


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

yea macgregor park 1-4


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

So i heard theres a king of streets plaque going around that needs a new owner that day :drama:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:drama: looks like money maker gon get called out dat day :drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:drama: :inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i just came here to eat palomitas and drink some koolaid. :drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Hmmmm


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> So i heard theres a king of streets plaque going around that needs a new owner that day :drama:


plaque has been around for about 4 years now...


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Que pasa Houston


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MIJO65 said:


> plaque has been around for about 4 years now...


:tears: :happysad:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> :tears: :happysad:


:boink:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:naughty:


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

streetshow said:


> :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


dope


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## OneTruthBeliever (Jun 26, 2010)

any spot in town to buy some 13's and tires


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OneTruthBeliever said:


> any spot in town to buy some 13's and tires


shorty's


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

OneTruthBeliever said:


> any spot in town to buy some 13's and tires


Montrose wheel and tire or some shit like..they have a bunch of adds on craigslist


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MIJO65 said:


> M4m or some shit like..I have a bunch of adds on craigslist


 :inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Looken to buy a well taken care of 2pump setup. P.m..


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin::420:FELIZ ANYO NUEVO!!:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 1506090


Spectators Welcome?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Dualhex02 said:


> Spectators Welcome?


:drama:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Nice turn out...best turn out in years


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Save the date.......Come see Texas very own Lowrider of the year "The Big Payback". This is a Texas size event same week end & walking distance as the world famous "Fort Worth Art's Festival" in downtown. So it will be a big week end in Fort Worth. Together we can make a difference in a families life.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## El Blackican (Jan 17, 2015)

Its good to be back ,soon my 81 cutlass North Side story. I will be working on this ride so I can hit the streets of Houston


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/622233-scrapin-coast.html


View attachment 1551017


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

is majority everyone on Facebook now or


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

My carnals '64 and Nick's rag at the past Lowrider Nights cruise.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm taking my sixfoe to the next Lowrider Night event.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I'm taking my sixfoe to the next Lowrider Night event.


Ya mero....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The BIG M would appreciate your support for this event!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Address would help


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> Address would help


I guess you've never heard of google/maps?!

Here you go: 


Rockwood Park
701 North University Drive, Fort Worth, TX 76114


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Post the BIG I's flyer vato!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Howdy Patnas


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Q-Vo


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Lulz


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:wave: Wuts up Big H want to invite you guys to the "Dreaming the Cure" show on April 12th. hope to see you guys up here for this important show this one will touch children lives and your heart


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Q-Vo


:facepalm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Any have a 216 or 235 Chevy motor for sale?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> Any have a 216 or 235 Chevy motor for sale?


Latin had one laying around awhile back...


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Latin had one laying around awhile back...


Thanks I'll check with him


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> Thanks I'll check with him


nothing in stock right now. will let you know when i run across another one.


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> nothing in stock right now. will let you know when i run across another one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Coca, there was a 250 w turbo350. Everything incl at traders village he was asking 500 7137054828


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> The BIG M would appreciate your support for this event!




Spectators Welcome? Not in a club or have a Lowrider yet...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

lone star said:


> Coca, there was a 250 w turbo350. Everything incl at traders village he was asking 500 7137054828


Thanks. I was wanting to go out there but couldn't make it


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

King Kandy said:


> Spectators Welcome? Not in a club or have a Lowrider yet...


Yes sir,

Free admission to the park.


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

Cool. I just hope it doesn't rain on Sunday.


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

Good turnout today, despite all the wet ground and overcast skyes.


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

A few of the cars present.


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

More


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry, fat finger was in the shot of second picture


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


La M representing:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:

La FaMilia!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> La FaMilia!


Congrats on the wins homies


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its right around thee corner 1st Easter week end then the big show.....hope to see H town there....come see the "Lowrider Magizines "Lowrider or the year"


----------



## Tatt'd Up 64 (Mar 25, 2014)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> La FaMilia!


look at big budha


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> Congrats on the wins homies


Gracias


----------



## King Kandy (Nov 6, 2014)

What upcoming Lowrider shows will be in the DFW area?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

There's one next weekend hosted by Good Times.


----------



## SFC H-BOMBER (Oct 21, 2009)

H-Bombs CC 5th Annual D-Day (Dad's Day) Picnic
VFW in Pearland, TX
27 June 2015


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


SFC H-BOMBER said:


> H-Bombs CC 5th Annual D-Day (Dad's Day) Picnic
> VFW in Pearland, TX
> 27 June 2015


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

6th Annual, Dreaming The Cure, Fort Woth, TX:

Posted up:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

needs mo inc


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

This weekend!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

This Saturday


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:squint:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> pito bien?


:inout:


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> :inout:


:fool2:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Roll Call:



The Big M will be there!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

yeah


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:burn:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

people were cruising irvington today and went to moody park

next week they will be at mcgreggor..just a heads up


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MIJO65 said:


> people were cruising irvington today and went to moody park
> 
> next week they will be at mcgreggor..just a heads up


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

3 hoppers at mcgreggor today


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

MIJO65 said:


> 3 hoppers at mcgreggor today


Pics??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

my cutty said:


> Pics??


Mija69 was able to find a phone without a camera!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

my cutty said:


> Pics??


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

When do they hang out?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Or where do all chill at?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

There is a Lowrider Nights event at least once a month on Saturdays. 

And McGregor Park on Sundays every now and then. 

I'll post info on upcoming get togethers in the area.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Mija69 was able to find a phone without a camera!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

i been lowriding for so long..ima call it quits..see yall


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MIJO65 said:


> i been lowriding for so long..ima call it quits..see yall


Never seen you anywhere on a lolo :dunno:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Never seen you anywhere on a lolo :dunno:


thats because you were a mustang rider back then.ddoesnt matter anymore..i quit lowriding


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MIJO65 said:


> thats because you were a mustang rider back then.ddoesnt matter anymore..i quit lowriding


You can RIDE shotgun if you want now :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> You can RIDE shotgun if you want now :happysad:


:roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> :nicoderm:


Que pasa calabaza? Hacemos otro 4th of Julio party?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> Que pasa calabaza? Hacemos otro 4th of Julio party?


Donde?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> Donde?


en tu casa camarada


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> en tu casa camarada


NOMBRE!......:facepalm:You see what happened last time. Get THR to sponsor a place. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> NOMBRE!......:facepalm:You see what happened last time. Get *THR to sponsor* a place. :thumbsup:


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

alv, el paso tejas!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> alv, el paso tejas!


Stop messing with my posts latin 

:finger:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

This weekend


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Stop messing with my posts latin
> 
> :finger:


:roflmao:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

que pasa raza!uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Naranjas!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Those that are not going to Corpus can check this out:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

my cutty said:


> Or where do all chill at?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Corpus Bound:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Majestics Line Up at Battle in the Bay, Corpus Christi:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Dope


----------



## Berta64 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey fellas whats up, I live in Alberta and need hydro parts for my 64, do u know of any hydro shops or parts dealers in bc or Alberta that ship parts? My pumps need rebuilds, thanks or have websites thanks


----------



## Berta64 (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry I posted this reply in the wrong thread


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

No prob.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

no hay pedo


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its going down H Town ...,,,save the date & share us on social media......,check out the show & event fourm for more info. Hope to see you guys there....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Majestics Line Up at Battle in the Bay, Corpus Christi:


Looking good in tx compa..??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> Looking good in tx compa..??


Gracias


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down H-Town. It all gets kicked off this Fri.......


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

Heard y'all ****** got movie date?
:drama: :drama::drama::drama:

:roflmao:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I dun broke it baby BROKE, SHIEEEEETT


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

No


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

where's slo :inout:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> where's slo :inout:


Chingando su madre :dunno:?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

DJLATIN said:


> where's slo :inout:


in a land far far away, if the industries picked up the pace ill come back tho!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

I put my daytons on my lac...i just need to paint the frame white and the wheel wells and ill have a show car fam


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> I put my daytons on my lac...i just need to paint the frame white and the wheel wells and ill have a show car fam


 fk up nga


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

So is everything going through Facebook page now


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


 nice


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Still no cruise in Houston? ??


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

my cutty said:


> Still no cruise in Houston? ??


Heard Mr.Geo was trying to put something together.....uffin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Heard Mr.Geo was trying to put something together.....uffin:


Need something to go on this weekend


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> Need something to go on this weekend


Hell yeah


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> Heard Mr.Geo was trying to put something together.....uffin:


tight!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

slo said:


> tight!


You back in town?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

There is lowrider night every 2 weeks..there is a car meet every friday in pearland...and people cruise weekly now...just not a big ass cruise...fb has all the drama.. 
Love and peace


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MIJO65 said:


> There is lowrider night every 2 weeks..there is a car meet every friday in pearland...and people cruise weekly now...just not a big ass cruise...fb has all the drama..
> Love and peace


Cool post address and is it this weekend? Friday, Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> You back in town?


na, pretty soon though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> There is lowrider night every 2 weeks..there is a car meet every friday in pearland...and people cruise weekly now...just not a big ass cruise...fb has all the drama..
> Love and peace


Anything in brazoria fam?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

MIJO65 said:


> There is lowrider night every 2 weeks..there is a car meet every friday in pearland...and people cruise weekly now...just not a big ass cruise...fb has all the drama..
> Love and peace


I dont have a fb cuz of that drama but woild like to know when where is the cruise at and hang outs...


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Oct 17 lowrider nights.. 809 berry rd..
That even is every 2 weeks.. some nice cars show up there


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

MIJO65 said:


> Oct 17 lowrider nights.. 809 berry rd..
> That even is every 2 weeks.. some nice cars show up there


Thanks for the information


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MIJO65 said:


> Oct 17 lowrider nights.. 809 berry rd..
> That even is every 2 weeks.. some nice cars show up there


U rolling with?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Ya ta bumper wey


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:sprint:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Topic pretty much dead but still has the most posts 5 years later


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Word


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

uno , dos, tres, bueno si....provando si...:inout:

Is anybody out there?


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

South park,tx


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

What up H-town ?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

10/31 lowrider night 809 berry or some like that
11/01 bombs in the park moody park


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Better be a lot of cruising going on when I get back else im have to head out fer another year.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MIJO65 said:


> 10/31 lowrider night 809 berry or some like that
> 11/01 bombs in the park moody park


Prop 1 did not pass the vote in your city
I know you are upset. Baha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I know you guys got a big show coming up the following week end (GT DFW will be there) but just in case you are in the Dee eF dub that week end and want to come by HMU ....


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's finally here H Town, next week end its going down......a lot of information on this new flyer big time raffles, enterainment, kid zone, beverages, food and fun the whole day....


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

trill


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Anything going on this weekend?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

No


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> No


what bout 3-4 weeks, may be in by then.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

slo said:


> what bout 3-4 weeks, may be in by then.


Yeah thats when all they christmas events happen...we got a lot of work.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

10-4


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Kept the original look..different now days


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Any beginning or end of the year cruise? ?


----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

my cutty said:


> Any beginning or end of the year cruise? ?


New year's first Sunday in January at McGregor park


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


> uno , dos, tres, bueno si....provando si...:inout:
> 
> Is anybody out there?


mic check 1 2 1 2


----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

Who does good chrome in HOUSTON/Pasadena


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Good where premium quality regardless the price or cheap? Everyone says they want good but really mean cheap.



Been using these guys for years and always take care of me on quality and price. 

Auto Chrome Plating Company

8106 E Erath St, Houston, TX 77012

(713) 921-6295


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

slo said:


> Good where premium quality regardless the price or cheap? Everyone says they want good but really mean cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, I'll call them


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Tight


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice turn out today at mcgregor park


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> Nice turn out today at mcgregor park


:yes:


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Pics


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

X2


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

firmelows said:


> Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


Oh yea i remember
Everyone is on social media worried about what the next person is gonna say about their fo. On their little cellphone looking at layitlow, facebook, snap chat, instagram, etc. Waiting for the next person to post when we gone meet up.
Yeah


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>




Roll Call!

The Big M will be there Mañana! :h5::


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Torres Show Bound:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

What time about is it I'm near by 30 minutes from the the gateway park


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry,

For late reply. 

It started at 12pm


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


Majestics World Wide's Line Up at Torres's Fort Worth Show:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sup trics


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Sorry,
> 
> For late reply.
> 
> It started at 12pm


really really glad I went to fort worth it is a great show turn out


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Got more coming this summer, Majestic NTX, GOODTIME$ and A&E to mention a few....


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

In dfw area


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yezzir......


MOLIFECAM713 said:


> In dfw area


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay thanks


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Any flyer for the Bigg individuals picnic in April


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Yeah. 2 day event. Here people from out of town are coming. Should be good.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Got more coming this summer, Majestic NTX, GOODTIME$ and A&E to mention a few....


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

A few out of state people are interested in the event but I need a flyer to text to them, about the hop an the location I've been going all four or so years still don't know what the address is at bear creek park actually


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yea a couple of us from new orleans will be there already got rooms booked


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Here You Go:

March 2-3, 2016





It's going to be a good one. 

Got people from Califas, Chicago and other places coming.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

got this 3 bay shop plus office for rent. Located off of Harris ave. in Pasadena. PM for details


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> got this 3 bay shop plus office for rent. Located off of Harris ave. in Pasadena. PM for details


Cools.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Houston IS Ready!

:inout:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

todo bien? :inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

There's been some cruising around Sunday on the North SIDE of town my ride may be able to get there this weekend Sunday, hopefully no rain


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> There's been some cruising around Sunday on the North SIDE of town my ride may be able to get there this weekend Sunday, hopefully no rain


Heard about that. Haven't had the chance to make it out that way yet. Anything going on easter weekend?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

dj short dog said:


> Heard about that. Haven't had the chance to make it out that way yet. Anything going on easter weekend?


Doesnt baytown have a picnic evert easter?


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

Where in the north side?


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Irvington area off 610


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MIJO65 said:


> Doesnt baytown have a picnic evert easter?


The homies of Latin Cartel should have that covered in Roseland park as usual check with em and find out...


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

What time ?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

slo said:


> The homies of Latin Cartel should have that covered in Roseland park as usual check with em and find out...


Cool.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The Big I's Picnic around the corner :drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

ttt wit deeezzzzz


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking forward to the big I picnic!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

JOHNER said:


> Looking forward to the big I picnic!


Movie night & hop going down the day before.


----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

what time is the Individuals picnic starting up


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

13s4life said:


> what time is the Individuals picnic starting up


if u need a parking spot 10am


----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

orale


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> Movie night & hop going down the day before.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice turn out at the picnic! Hope everyone made it home ok. Especially those that came from long distances.


----------



## 13s4life (Feb 24, 2015)

dj short dog said:


> Nice turn out at the picnic! Hope everyone made it home ok. Especially those that came from long distances.


 x2


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Individuals Picnic 2016 (part 1)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Individuals Picnic 2016 (Part 2)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a few parts that I'm looking to get rid of from a 51 Chevy, mostly drivetrain and engine parts. If you or anyone you know wanting these parts let me know. So for that I know of that I will be getting rid of is a toretube rearend with all new brake work, and two transmissions. Engine parts that I have are in storage that I will dig out


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> I have a few parts that I'm looking to get rid of from a 51 Chevy, mostly drivetrain and engine parts. If you or anyone you know wanting these parts let me know. So for that I know of that I will be getting rid of is a toretube rearend with all new brake work, and two transmissions. Engine parts that I have are in storage that I will dig out


hit me up foo


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

firmelows said:


> Remember when everyone was getting ready for Saturday nights on Richmond AVE. It use to be the shit. Everybody would go there rain or shine. Yeah I know some punks messed it up for everyone but you got to admit it was still bad [email protected]@. We need to get a spot like that together again. Man there is no where to cruise nowadays. We need to do something.


si


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DJLATIN said:


> si


X dos


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm looking for some bucket seats for a g body and console if anyone has a set and wants to sell hit me up 9795874748


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

..


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

OP loves teh cawk


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

womp womp


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

*BEST OFFER EVER! BUY DIRECT FROM SLAB CUSTOMS TO GET THE BEST PRICE!*

[h=2]Custom Auto Options BEST EVER SALE!![/h] *You will never believe how great of a deal you will get!!!


START WITH E&G SPARE / CONTINENTAL KITS AND MOVE ON TO E&G GRILLES!*

_







EXAMPLE!_ As an authorized E&G Classic distributor I can only list grilles at a specific price, but I can sell them for what ever I want to make a profit!

For example, an E&G Classic Part #1005-0101-93R 1993-96 Cadillac Fleetwood RWD grille I would have to list for $688, but I could sell it for ?????

Or an E&G Classic Part # 1986-0101-80 1980 -89 Deville Brougham H/P Grille I would have to list for $769, but I could sell it for ?????????

Please PM for pricing details for all E&G Classic grilles! To look at all the E&G Classic grilles please go to www.egclassic.com! Then find your grille or grilles, give me the part number and I will shoot you a price!


Custom Auto Options
CONTACT SLAB CUSTOMS ON THEIR WEBSITE OR TEXT 574-367-4308































































​


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*This coming Sunday May 29th*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Man its hot and muggy as in the H


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

and wet..........


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Majestics CC, Houston (Los Magnificos, SA)


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down H town. Three day GOODTIME$ weekend. Starting off with a dance on Friday night. GOOD music and drink specials all night (this is a grown folks party sorry no kiddos). Saturday we start off with our escorted cruise (4 bikes and a squad car) staring at Samuels park and ending at JPeps there we will have DJ music, the boxing fight on the huge screen, drink specials, awards (only cars eligible for the awards are the cars that were in the cruise) and a hopping contest for cash prizes, Porta-a-potties on site. No entry fee on anything. Sunday we will have some of the baddest low lows in the nation in NTX along with GOODie bags for the early birds, DJ music, water games and fun for the entire family, more awards. We will be raffling off a TV, some 13 tires & a neon sign ($2 ea or 3 for $5) also the 50/50 raffle, will be by the lake so bring your swimming suit and your grill and let's all have a GOODTIME$....(I'm sure I'm missing some more attractions).


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Anybody have a 1962 impala grill guard for sale? :happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Anybody have a 1962 impala grill guard for sale? :happysad:


There was one on CL a week or so ago.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

DJ SHORT DOGG said:


> There was one on CL a week or so ago.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Majestics Picnic, September 4, 2016:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bigg congrats to latin kustoms 2nd place at vegas show 2016 pasadena,tx


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

What's the news of the New years event in McGregor park in Houston southeast an the bigg individual picnic in April or March 2017


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> What's the news of the New years event in McGregor park in Houston southeast an the bigg individual picnic in April or March 2017


Individuals Picnic going down Sunday April 9th.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

dj short dog said:


> Individuals Picnic going down Sunday April 9th.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Individuals Picnic going down Sunday April 9th.


Have a location been determined yet or same place?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Coca Pearl said:


> Have a location been determined yet or same place?


I believe it's the same place.


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

Is individuals picnic at megregor park on 9th?


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

Looking for a box caprice 2 door if anyone has one prefer stock one or project


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

no.......... it's a Bear Creek park.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

BIG_GUERO said:


> Is individuals picnic at megregor park on 9th?


Seen one on Craigslist


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dj short dog said:


> Individuals Picnic going down Sunday April 9th.


 damn ill be just touching down around then, might try to make it depending how jetlagged I am..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

slo said:


> damn ill be just touching down around then, might try to make it depending how jetlagged I am..


Just have them drop you off at the airport down the street from the park


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

might just do that


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

This website done broke baby, BROKE,SHEEEITTT


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P. FIRMELOWS. :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Moment of :shh: for the homie


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT for da homie Firmelows


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

rip homie........


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Mannnnn..... a lot has changed


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down on Texas....:guns:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Death Dealer said:


> Mannnnn..... a lot has changed


todo bien? :inout:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ttt Houston


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> I'm going down on anybody who shows up to Texas....:guns:


 Are you trying to give motherfuckers Pito de Gallo :rimshot:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This is what happen when you survived your momma's day after pill. Proof that even an ass whippin mother fucker still survived like a fuckin cockroach


Marty McFly said:


> Are you trying to give motherfuckers Pito de Gallo :rimshot:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> This is what happen when you survived your momma's day after pill. Proof that even an ass whippin mother fucker still survived like a fuckin cockroach


This from a ****** who bitched out his own fucking city ha ha Ha ha ha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Fake ass Eminem any pics you Fukin registered sex offender? I posted a pic from when I was there


Marty McFly said:


> This from a ****** who bitched out his own fucking city ha ha Ha ha ha


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Fake ass Eminem any pics you Fukin registered sex offender? I posted a pic from when I was there


Repost it then you bitch made ******


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Go look for it fake ass big al


Marty McFly said:


> Repost it then you bitch made ******


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Go look for it fake ass big al


That's what I thought :rofl:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Marty McFly said:


> Repost it then you bitch made ******


Lol, that ***** was scared as fuck, making calls for back up. Gayrey is really gay.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Nelly64 (Jan 28, 2018)

Is there even anymore car clubs that exist in Houston anymore?


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Plenty of them last weekend was the individual picnic in Houston


----------



## Nelly64 (Jan 28, 2018)

Where do they have functions? Im on the northwest side. Been tryna find some other lowriders out here. Damn near impossible. Lol


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nelly64 said:


> Where do they have functions? Im on the northwest side. Been tryna find some other lowriders out here. Damn near impossible. Lol


its a houston lowrider page on facebook now look theremost lowriders go down irvington blvd on sunday cruising


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Awready


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> its a houston lowrider page on facebook now look theremost lowriders go down irvington blvd on sunday cruising


What time does the cruise start?


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

It varies


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

bring it back to the top


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

si


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

What are a few of the oldest car clubs in Pasadena tx club that have been around since the 7os or before 1985


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> What are a few of the oldest car clubs in Pasadena tx club that have been around since the 7os or before 1985


none in existence really. Unless its a motorcycle club or a few hot rod type clubs.Then again this is before i was born really.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Been awhile my brothers... R.I.P. Firmelows 
"Big John"


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Ta cabron


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

dj short dog said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

👀


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

fb mlp thx


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## hoppers4life (Feb 17, 2009)

where all you old **** at? I'm back skas


----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yoooo we can get it together


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nobody posed to pics from none of the 2022 at McGregor park noday


----------



## cdr.instigator (10 mo ago)

Bump... any rideable show stoppers in HTown?


----------



## huerta.julio1973 (10 mo ago)

Hello!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Zied1996 (Dec 23, 2019)

1. OG Houston Lowrider
The OG Houston Lowrider is a hybrid between the OG Kush and Blueberry strains. It was created by crossing two different strains together to create a unique strain that is both high THC and low CBD. The OG Houston Lowrider is known for its sweet blueberry flavor and its potent effects.


----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking for a interior guy or shop near SW HOUSTON for my project 7








5 Lincoln mark IV


----------

